# Sticky  Unstructured Thoughts - What Are You Thinking Now?



## Doctorthingit

Please read before deciding there's no reason for you to post a reply.

I really don't post as much at message boards as I used to. And there's a reason for that. I get distracted, very easily. I'm just the kind of person with thoughts that often aren't structured. They just happen. For instance, if I'm worried about something, I usually don't want to discuss it but I'd like to just state it. Black and white, clear as crystal, once and have done with it. Unless of course someone else could or has been able to relate to that thought and wants to add to it. I don't want to start a dozen short posts about abstract thoughts just because when I have them I want to discuss them _very_ much. It would be more sensible to, in a sense, have a graveyard for them where I could bury them as they arise.

This simply would eliminate worthless topics which no one would reply to and there's no worry about this topic getting off-topic because that's how it starts. It's not about establishing a pattern of off-topic topics. But for instance... I'm getting a headache right now, so I'd like to elaborate more on this post later on. But I wanted to try and create a post for random thoughts anyone were to have. In case the person having them really felt like sharing them.

I don't have one right now, but I could spill my guts about a lot of little things to other people that mean something to me.


----------



## Zombie-F

Good idea.

Another forum I post to has "weekly" thread. A thread that's opened each week for such posts, perhaps I will steal that idea and use it here and we can have a weekly thread for these kind of "unstructured thoughts". Sound good to you?

By the way, that idea is from http://www.halloweenforums.com


----------



## Doctorthingit

Sounds perfect. I never participated in the Weekly Thread. Now I'm thinking I should have at least checked it out. But I've been at several forums which had the same thing. Only if I were to post something, it would be something that either bummed me out or something I was really excited about. This is hardly my Seinfeld idea. In case no one was interested in what I was saying they would have the warning of knowing everything that was coming in the post by the subject heading or first short paragraph.

For instance, this one ends with a question, though not poll material.

I had an experience this afternoon where I was spending time with a distant friend. And everytime we're together, it's all about what she wants to listen to. I suggested listening to a few things she liked in the time we've spent together over the past few months. Now I realize full-well why she and I are this distant, she's selfish as all hell. It's all about what she finds weird, we can't watch it. What she says "she don't know", she doesn't want to hear. Ever. Well, that narrows the field of what we might listen to or watch while we're together, so I never return her phone calls. I visit often, though I realize I should do less of that.

Does anyone find themselves in a relationship where they feel this much like getting out?


----------



## RAXL

Not really the same as yours Doc, but along a similar vein.
I was friends with this one kid from about 4th grade through the end of high school. Figure 8 years or so. That's a pretty long time to know someone at that point in your life. And it got to the point where we had literally done just about every thing we could do. I mean we hung out almost every day. 
In high school I started hanging out with other kids. By the time we graduated I was doing more with them than with my other friend. Because I was doing new things, with new people. 
It got to the point with my old friend, where he didn't WANT to try anything new, or even do any of the old things we used to do, and have fun with. 
We just kinda stopped hanging out after a while. 
I don't know. I feel bad about it, but what can you do? People just move apart .


----------



## Zombie-F

I've been there too Thingit.

I had a friend (Raxl will know exactly who he is) who I hung out with from about the 7th grade up until around the time I was about 22 or so. We used to do alot together, but he fell into this pattern of only wanting to do a few different things and if you didn't want to do those things with him, he wouldn't bother with you. He was also terribly selfish to a point where he'd come over, eat all your snacks, drink your soda, etc and then just leave.

He turned into a real user. Only wanting to be around if he needed something from you. Eventually, I just stopped calling him. I used to hear from him every now and again whenever he needed something, but because I wouldn't help him out any more, he just kind of stopped calling.

I think he finally got the point when my brother bumped into him after my wedding and told him I was married. Realizing he wasn't invited to the wedding must have sent some kind of a message to him about how the friendship was looked at by me now.


----------



## lipstikgrl

i have one friend that I met in kindergarten and we are still friends, but other than her friends come and go. i had a very good friend all through high school and a little after. we were very close but people grow apart. she chose to do what she wanted to in life and i chose to do my thing and they did not mesh together. so we stopped hangin. i do not feel i lost a friend, if she called me in need i would be there for her but i would not call her up and ask her to go out. i think it happens to everyone as you get older and grow as a person.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

_When I was in second grade, I became friends with someone .. and over the years we became best friends and were inseperable. Our senior year in highschool she started dating this guy who didn't care for me and she started spending less and less time with me. Life does that, I do understand. Over the summer after graduation my mom became really sick and needed a kidney transplant. I had just lost my brother the year before, and this was a difficult thing. Luckily my aunt was a match, and she had a succesful transplant. Over the next year we still didnt talk much, I tried calling, emailing, and so on .. but she was always too busy. I had a baby boy, and I almost died .. she still couldn't pull herself away from her guy to be there for me. Though I was hurt, being who I am I still was there for her when he cheated on her and broke her heart. When my mom passed away from cancer and she still kept her distance, that was the last straw for me. We still talk very occasionally, but things will never be the same. Life makes you grow up .. and sometimes it opens your eyes to how people really are. That's just how it goes  _


----------



## Doctorthingit

7:18 thought, one I have whenever I'm on a horror/Halloween board (are there others? Maybe a Halloween dot com or something...?)


I love pop music. Good pop music touches your soul. Sure a lot of it is synthetic, overpolished, shallow. And that brings down it's reputation. But I love good pop music. I sing to it, I dance to it, I've loved it since I was a kid. I know it's not exactly chiq for horror fans to like anything but rock music. But I love pop, among other kinds of music horror fans don't exactly gravitate toward. I usually listen to music that touches me anyway, music I can connect to emotionally, a sound I can really unwind to. Something that can really help melt the tension in me. Something I can scream my soul to.


----------



## Doctorthingit

*Got Ripped Off of $14 Bucks Today...*

Can you believe this ****? I went to my local town Pizza Place and ordered: Pizza, Grinder, and enough orders of chicken fingers to feed 5 people. Taking a look at the chicken fingers, these things are burnt almost completely black. Called the place up and explained that these things are uneatable, after tasting one, all you taste is the burn. Well I didn't call up, my gal pal did. She says if we go there tomorrow when they open, we should be able to get our money back. I told her we should really save some of the chicken to show them we're not ******* around. No guarantee whoever burnt them in the first place is still working tomorrow. She fed it all to the dogs. Poor damn dogs! If you stripped the actual chicken meat, you would have some decently spicy chicken meat. Which the dogs would go nuts for. But the crisp on the outside is thick, too thick to salvage anything of it.


----------



## Doctorthingit

I got the money back for those chicken fingers.

Right now, I hate film-talk dot com. First of all, those people are SO BORING! Second, the moderators are freaks. One guy has a ranking level upon how close a person is to getting banned from the site and I'm up to 67%, it's called the Warn Meter. Yet the funny thing is, NOBODY ******* WARNED ME before it first notched up to 33%. Then suddenly I get suspended for a whole ******* week and nobody told me why. When the week was up and I finally was able to actually view the forum, one of the moderators sent me a private message telling me I used the word "church" and that that automatically gets you a one-week suspension... CAN YOU BELIEVE THAT ****?!!! There was absolutely NO mention of that anywhere in the Official Rules. Now, the other moderator I butted heads with asked me a question. When I gave him a long and VERY INTELLIGENT answer, the fact that I actually knew what I was talking about rubbed him the wrong way and he closes the thread. Which of course now makes it impossible for me to say publically that I think he's a big baby and that I'm so sorry I outsmarted him. And everyone at that board keeps claiming that I'm insulting and condescending them when they have no idea what I'm saying. They won't even try and ask. They are basically trying to make it look as though I'm starting trouble to whatever moderator has the power to suspend me again.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

_*My rambling for the day .. I wish that my future family by marriage wasnt acting so childish. My dad and future step mom went to pick up some of her things and the little bastards JUMPED my dad!! Dad had to go to police station and fill out report, and there wedding is tomorrow. Comes down to the fact that there free ride is over and they are actually going to have to go out and get a job and make a living. Hope they don't show up tomorrow .. could be more trouble *_


----------



## Doctorthingit

Who's getting married tomorrow, SuFi?


----------



## Doctorthingit

I just had the **** scared out of me by Amazon.com. I get all my stuff by ordering through their Merchant-zShop sellers. I was on their site and all of a sudden every item's Used & New section was gone. But it's back now. So I can go on breathing like normal people.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Doctorthingit said:


> Who's getting married tomorrow, SuFi?


My dad is the one who got married yesterday .. it was a nice ceremony, evening turned out great. The ****heads who went after my dad didnt show up .. smart move  .. what am I thinking now? I wish that I was completly done moving .. moving sucks


----------



## Zombie-F

Yeah, moving sucks. I've done it four times in the past decade. Unpacking is the worst. You start doing it, then your motivation just kind of fizzles out and stuff stays packed away until you absolutely need it, at which point you don't even remember what box it's in.

We moved here almost four years ago and there's stuff still packed away in boxes in the attic.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Hehe .. this is the third time I have moved four years .. I did still have stuff packed and decided I should go through it before I moved again. Still working on that project


----------



## Sinister

Why is it that some months seem much longer than others? With the exception of a day here and there taken off, this really isn't true. Is it me, or does it seem like July has dragged on for about a month and a half? I hate summer anyway, but dammit all, we're finally at the end here. We still have August, and in some arenas September could also be called a summer month as a full two-thirds is dedicated to that hostile season. Autumn can't get here quick enough.


----------



## Doctorthingit

There are a few reasons why JULY has really dragged on for me. One is that I've had two pets get really sick. One of them died on the 5th of July due to intestinal problems, and now I've got one with some kind of eating disorder - he's so skinny and boney that he has no energy left. He'll probably die by week's end.

Then of course there are all the special DVDs I'm waiting for. Dario Argento's Trauma, Cemetery Man, The Fly: Collector's Edition, Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer: 20th Anniversary Edition, The Little Girl Who Lives Down the Lane, Cat People, Roseanne: Complete First Season, and Without You I'm Nothing. I'm also DYING for updated news on the status of Image's announced special edition of Mario Bava's Twitch of the Death Nerve, which seems to have bit the dust but I'm really hoping has not.


----------



## Sinister

Sorry to hear about your pet woes, Thingit; I know how I would feel if my Persian were to get sick and die. He's like one of the family, and it would devastate me. 

As for DVD releases I am waiting for, it seems that they're dragging their feet to a point that i think they'll never be released. A *Subspecies* box set was promised a few years back and so far, zippo. I would even be happy with the individual DVD's to be put out, but I'm not holding my breathe. I think that *From Beyond* was supposed to be released later this year, but I don't know when that's going to be. Heard about it at the beginning of this year and have heard nothing else. *Night of the Demons 2* and *The Drew Carey Show* why haven't they been released to DVD yet? It's time for some of these studios to get moving and start releasing this stuff to the general public.


----------



## Doctorthingit

Yeah, MGM is supposed to release From Beyond and Dolls this year, in semi-special editions. The Howling II release was delayed from '04 but that should be out in September, with last year's promised The Lady in White. The one I'm waiting for is After Midnight (which has one hell of an ugly cover). I'm a sucker for anthologies.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

I'm getting drunk off some some vodka laced grape kool-aid. Woohoo! I really miss my local college radio show that played metal & hardcore. My Sunday nights are not the same anymore. Now, I'm stuck listening to Matt Drudge. Looking forward to listening to Coast To Coast AM later.


----------



## Doctorthingit

I'm thinking right now about how I don't drink. Glad of that.


----------



## Doctorthingit

In the latest braindead Coca-Cola commercial, the teenagers are singing, "I'd like to teach the world to _chill_"... so naturally, they want to "buy the world a Coke." But Coke is a stimulant, so in effect it doesn't relax you, it tightens you up.

Oops on Coke.


----------



## Sinister

Since my latest incursion of putting stories in comic form along with Raxl's idea of _Monsters Unleashed,_ I have a lot of ideas swirling around in the whorls of the brain. Good stuff, I think. We'll see if said ideas make it to paper, however.


----------



## Doctorthingit

I never got along with my parents, not really. We always fought, constantly, and we couldn't stand each other's tastes or beliefs. It sounds pretty standard for kids not to like what their parent's like, and to believe anything other than what their parents believe. But with me and my parents, my wanting to be as different from them as possible is based on their constant neglect of me as a person. They never took me seriously, rarely ever saw me for my strengths, always belittled anything I had to say.

I think if my parents died, I wouldn't be sad. I'm not even sure I'd feel bad. This is not to say I think they deserve to die. I don't want them to die, I want them to live a long time. But if they died, I would know that there was nothing I could have done to stop that. And I wouldn't be sad because I think that would be me feeling sorry for myself. And I could never feel sorry if my parents were to die. This is also not about my feelings about death, I believe in celebrating a person's life more than being sad that they are gone. But I will never celebrate my parents' lives.

Things would be different if my parents had lived their own lives. They didn't have any real friends. My father for instance, never ever went anywhere with all the friends he would say "hi" to at the grocery store or the post office. My mother for the last years I lived with my parents, never left the house period. Just to vacation, to have her hair done, and to court, one time. My parents basically had friends that they lost because they didn't keep in touch. They only wanted to spend time with family, so they did vacation with family members. The thing that upset me most about my parents is that they treated me like they did most of our extended family. They didn't pay attention to who I was. I was just either around them or I avoided them, which I did regularly. They would say to me, "we don't spend enough time together." But there was a good reason for that- they only treated me like I was a body surrounding them. Like our extended family.

My parents are both in what I expect is very poor health. I don't think either will live much longer than 3 years. I also think the basic state of health you're in is a reflection of who you are as a person. My parents were not exactly good or decent people. I know that I am very hard on people, I judge a lot, and have very high standards of people. Especially parents. But I know I'm far more obsessive than the rest of my family. I'm not a perfectionist, I'm just the kind of person when I start to do something, I just feel like it has to be as good as I can make it. I don't go looking for things to be compulsive about, but I accept a responsibility when I take it. I'm not a parent but if I were to be, I'd be the best kind as I understand that to be. Second-best wouldn't be good enough because you're dealing with another person's WHOLE life. And I resent my parents for a great deal of things. Most of all, their aversion to actually accepting that the job of parenting they did was below average. They never would apologize.


----------



## Sinister

I can relate to several points in your lengthy post, Doc, but I'll save any thing I have to say about it for another day. My post will seem trivial by comparison.

My throat hurts this morning. My doctor, or his aide, said this is normal for a surgery of this type as well as neck, shoulder and back pain between the shoulder blades all of which I have. They gave me some sort of collar that I have to wear for 4 hours a day that emits EMP's to help the bone they replaced in my neck to heal and knit together. From what I understand this is going to be a long process.

Added to which, I have a huge truck load of garbage to take to the local dump which I physically don't feel up to, but have to. It's not helping that the heat index is hovering around 100 degrees. Man, do I love Summer.


----------



## Zombie-F

Here's what I'm thinking now...

The forums were booming a mere two weeks ago, and now a few of the newer members that were VERY vocal then seem to have disappeared. I've been injecting new topics into the various forums on a regular basis to keep discussions going and ensure people stay interested, but still posting has dropped off. What am I doing wrong?  

On top of that, it's only the 11th, and I've already exceeded half the traffic I had here last month. Why no new members? Are the links to the forums from the main site difficult to see?

Perplexing. If the traffic rate here keeps going the way it has been, I'll easily beat the 8000 unique visitors we had last October. I'll most likely top off 10k visitors. Wonder why so few of them visit the forums...


----------



## Sinister

I was wondering about that myself earlier. SuFiKitten seems to have completely disappeared. This is the end of Summer, so people may be out doing things. Plus, kids are all going back to school. Some of our younger members may be indisposed that way and and those on the board with kids may be trying to still sort things out in that aspect.


----------



## Vlad

I'm still here, lol. I'm so damned tired after spending each day in this heat. I should just sit in my nice air conditioned office and bark commands out over the Pa. system, lol. 
August is a big vacation month, people are away. It's also coming down to the wire, and many serious haunters are spending less time on the forums, and more in the prop rooms. I know I will be soon also.
As far as finding this place, it was a fluke, I had just met Zombie, and on going through the links section there I saw his name and a link to here. I had never heard of it before, and I must belong to a half dozen forums, and three lists.
As far as unstructured thoughts, it's been bad times for me lately, and Halloween and haunting is just about the only thing that I'm into at all. I just want to coast along, and enjoy everyones company. But you can be sure I visit here at least twice a day. I have my own PC in my office next to the company one, and now that we have DSL at home, I can leave my work PC signed on all the time, and glance over at the "doings" on the boards while I do paperwork. Just don't sweat it Zombie. I've seen some good forums turn to crap when that happens, and this is a good forum. When did it start anyway?


----------



## Doctorthingit

Today for about half the day, my left cheek hurt, I slept through almost half of that. Feel better now. But I also had more family problems, I'm trying to wash my hands of them completely. Whenever we see each other, it's a huge disaster. Then I got a package in the mail from someone, a book that seems to be some kind of childrens' insects book. I didn't order it, so now I have to contend with either this means something I did order isn't coming or worse yet- credit card fraud. Of course it's possible that it was sent to me by mistake, I certainly haven't ordered anything for Connecticut in a month or so. And the package had the short version of my name and everything I order from Amazon.com is sent to my full name. Still I find myself suspicious.

Today was just a really bad day. One of those days when you realize how paltry the worrying you do on a normal day really is. When you know something is really wrong, you can hardly ignore it, and you can feel things are about to get worse.

At least, when I said a couple of weeks before that one of pets was really sick, at least little Brandy has been doing okay. I still think he's sick, he's really boney but at least he's getting out and moving his head around. I'm thinking he'll be around for another month or so. That's all I can ask. He is getting old.


----------



## Sinister

Alright, I'm angry now; no, I'm actually furious! Yet, there's absolutely nothing I can do about the situation. Let me explain.

How many of you out there have some form of Insurance on the jobs you work? Those of you that have it, know that when your paycheck comes in that a sizable chunk has been taken out for taxes and insurance. Where I work, we have short term/long term which I PAY FOR when you are out of work due to medical reasons, this is supposed to be reviewed and then sent out for approval. I have been off with my neck for three ****ing weeks and guess what? I'M NOT GETTING IT! And why is this you may ask? It isn't the insurance company's fault, it's not my job's fault IT'S MY GODDAMN DOCTOR'S OFFICE FAULT! The reason? They STILL after three weeks with the papers I gave them before my surgery for this very purpose HAVEN'T FAXED THE MOTHER****ERS BACK TO THE INSURANCE COMPANY! WTF?!? I have called them, many, many times and the person they have to do such tasks hasn't done so simple a task as to fax a piece of paper! HOW CAN THIS BE? WHY IS THIS OLD BITCH STILL EMPLOYED? I'm sure this isn't an isolated incident; all this womans job seems to be is to fax ****!

The question that I am presented with is what to do. Should I drive thirty miles to take the peice of paper out of her hand and show her how they work something that may not have been around at the beginning of the Industrial Age when she was born, or should I finally give in and call Hospital Administration and report her incompetency? I don't really know what to do. I don't want to make enemies with the people who operate on me, but this woman I assure WILL be paid at the end of her pay period; I won't be! This is a gross display of negligence if I have ever seen one. I have bills to pay and food to put on the table, and if I don't get paid, then how am I going to do my own tasks properly. In my honest opinion, they need to fire this old bat and hire someone else more efficient. You guys have any suggestions?


----------



## Doctorthingit

If you can call Hospital Administration, do that. Tell them whether or not the secretary lady knows how to or just forgot about it, that your insurance company needs those papers and they'll either get the woman on it or maybe they'll do it themselves.

Exactly what took place on those calls you made? Was it a lot of waiting and no one answered? Or was it the same person, what exactly did she/he say? If you're dealing with the same person or even no one each time you call, you have to find a way to call someone else in that place, if you can't drive. Still, I'd say make more phone calls to more people, anyone else associated with the hospital, make them understand your situation if need be. They'll be forced to deal with her incompetency themselves.

Do you know that there is a hospital administration number, or is it one of those places where you punch in numbers for sectors of the building? Either way, if you get ahold of some kind of assistance, tell them you're having a problem with records or your insurance papers. And it would be great if you told them how long it's been since you visited them and that you're getting pressure from these various sources.

Tell me if there are any further developments.


----------



## Sinister

Usually, I get the answering machine. They call me back at the end of the day, when there's sweet **** all you can do about anything until the next day. The lady (not the one that's causing the trouble) who I talk to is nice and all, but nice isn't going to keep the lights on in my house. I'm seriously thinking about making the drive if not today, then definitely Monday, if I haven't heard anything by the end of today and explain the situation to someone in administration. Any time you call the frigging hospital it's an exercise in frustration trying to get someone on the horn. At least being physically there, THEY WILL HAVE TO address the issue. We'll see and I will keep you all posted. Thanks for the advice, Doc.


----------



## Sinister

RUNAROUND UPDATE: The doctors office called me and said they called down to the old lady's office and talked to the girl who works with her and the oldster went out for surgery today. The paperwork had been returned to her Wednesday and today is Friday. The girl said that it will be faxed first thing Monday morning that it couldn't be done today, because she was leaving. Great. I'll believe it when I see it. One more ****ing week before there's even a ghost of a chance I'll see some money. When this is all over, I'm reporting this bat, so maybe they can get her out of there and get someone in there that can actually do something.


----------



## Doctorthingit

Sinister said:


> We'll see and I will keep you all posted. Thanks for the advice, Doc.


You're welcome. I'm just sorry you're going to have to wait any longer for your money. You said the surgery was 3 weeks ago? Do you have any idea when you're going to be closest to healing? Also, does/did your boss at work call, to express anything and did you give them the full idea of when you'd be able to return?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

_I am sorry to hear that you are getting the run around .. complete bull****. I hope that everything wil work out in the end for you._


----------



## RAXL

Some headlines from today, that jumped out at me.

Legislature in congress that may allow Hawaii to seperate from the US, and form it's own nation.

Clinton laywers let Al-queda run free in US, and make laughing stock of 9-11 commission.

WMD's found in Iraq. Oops, sorry, that wasn't a headline. It was on page 18 of the Washington Post. My bad. Guess it's not that important.

Democratic Governors in Arizona and New Mexico suddenly change their minds about illegal immigrants, and declare STATES OF EMERGENCIES along their borders with Mexico.
I never thought I'd say this, but good for the democrats. It's strictly a political move, and toally different from their positions of three months ago, but I don't care. Now, they need to take it all the way, and deploy the National Guard along the border. National Security is too important to let politics get in the way.


----------



## Doctorthingit

The border problem seems to remain a border problem, isn't your man Bush doing anything to stop this? Oh wait, that's right, he's on vacation again isn't he?


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

Just drank a bottle of 18% red wine. I'm so wasted. yay, me, I'm so damn cool.


----------



## Doctorthingit

Again, I'm so proud of myself that I don't ever drink alcohol. In today's world where everyone's loose, drunk, and high, I'm a rebel.


----------



## Omega

Damn man, I wish this entire demo process would hurry the **** up, I can't wait to here the finished result. Daniel said he'd get back to me on that subject but no call yet. I wonder how to start out searching for labels when I get the demo?! I really want to get into Nothing/Interscope but I wonder if Trent would even listen to it.


----------



## Sinister

Thinking now what I always think about this time of year: If it's this hot now, will Autumn actually come on time, or will we simply not have one again this year? Amazingly, we managed to have one in this part of the state last year, but I fear it was a total fluke. We usually slide right into Winter, with a couple of Fall-like days. I pray this doesn't happen this year. I want Summer to go away. I am so tired of it.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Have to agree, I am all set with summer .. bring on the fall and COOL weather  Also thinking I hate that I have to put my oldest cat to sleep this week , he is 18 and had a good life so I can feel alittle better knowing that .. though it does't make it all better.


----------



## Zombie-F

I had to put my cat to sleep when I was 21. He was 13 years old and had developed a tumor in his abdomen. It's not an easy thing to have to do, but it is more humane than making him suffer. Sorry to hear about your cat.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Thank you, he developed a brain tumor and has went from over 15 pounds down to 5, it's time  But he wont be suffering anymore. Thank you again.


----------



## Sinister

Sorry about that Kitten, I hope you get to feeling better quickly after this. I know there's a chance my cat Oscar may have to be put to sleep one day, and if it were to happen, I would be beside myself with grief. He's like one of my children. I'm sorry you're having to go through something so tragic.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

Pat Robertson put his foot in his mouth the other day.  I'm sure America has made more enemies with that statement he made. Now, we really need God to save us...


----------



## Sinister

When isn't Robertson making a damn fool of himself? Bring me up to speed, what did that dumb **** say this time?

Onward and upward. My thoughts right now are centering around this collar that now adorns my neck. I have to wear it four hours a day. The doctor (actually his tech) says it emits EMP's that helps with healing the bones in my neck. There is cadaver bone, trying to meld with my own ( everybody say "Ahhh" and "Cool" because of the cadaver bones, altogether now.) but I for one don't think this device is doing anything toward the healing of my neck. I really feel no different than I did when I had the operation. I'm also becoming concerned that I might become addicted to pain killers. Funny thing is, I only take them at night so I can sleep and won't be kept up all night. Does this qualify as addiction? Maybe not, because I tolerate the pain all day without taking a one. I don't have an addictive personality, Coca-Cola is my only real addiction, have to have that caffeine in some way.  

Maybe I'll talk to my Doc about this, otherwise, I'll just grin and bear it. Pain sucks when you're in a steady state of it.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

You haven't watched the news or read the papers. Just go to a news site.
I'll keep it brief. He said that the President of Venezula should be killed or something to that effect.

Its a long story and I only caught part of it. I heard the comment he said on the news and almost wet myself. I was WTF? This guy dosen't have all his marbles.


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister said:


> Funny thing is, I only take them at night so I can sleep and won't be kept up all night. Does this qualify as addiction? Maybe not, because I tolerate the pain all day without taking a one.


Well, if you're taking one to be able to sleep, that might indicate potential addiction (assuming the pain isn't too great at night). If you don't really need them to sleep, but desire some sort of sleep aid, try melatonin. It's natural, and works great.


----------



## Sinister

By the time I take one to sleep, the pain has made it to where I can't. It has nothing to do with slumber itself, but the pain that precedes it. Damn auto accident.


----------



## Sinister

Damn, I'm so very tired. Can't sleep though. I had an itch in the center of my foot and it woke me up. Ever notice that sometimes when you itch and you scratch that it simply travels to another part of the body and continues on and on too stubborn not to be a part of you? See? What did I say? I'm tired dammit. But I can't fall back asleep. Instead, I'm posting drivel like this to amuse myself and when I finally do get to sleep, I can hear you guys when you read this: "Jesus, Sinister will post any ****ing thing! The guy is cracking up!"

Hopefully when all the laughing is going on, I won't wake up with another itch on my foot.  :googly:


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Aww .. poor Sinister, you need a nap  Hey, atleast you aren't the only one who can't sleep at this unreasonable hour


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

I'm glad that I don't live in New Orleans. Its like Waterworld there.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Non Compos Mentis said:


> I'm glad that I don't live in New Orleans. Its like Waterworld there.


I'm with you, I heard that it will take up to two months to get all the electricity back on .. and in some parts, the water is still freakin rising .. those poor folks


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Wish I more amibition to get things done today


----------



## Sinister

Thinking about all the stuff I need to do today. All of the combined labors are piddling, but important. A minute here, a minute there---all of them involve running around and with gas prices being what they are, and the fact that you HAVE TO run the AC, it makes it all the more depressing. I'm not fully awake yet and simply want to crawl back into bed. So if this seems even more rambling than my usual posts, you'll know why. :googly:


----------



## claymud

I know this is old but...

How bands can turn from one type of music to another... I mean Red from Treabel Charger was a great song, their whole early album was good. Now hundred million or whatever is just them yelling I hate Bush in some lyrical way...

At least BNL made it a little funny when they did it...


----------



## grapegrl

What's for lunch???


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

There people in this, or should I say _my _world that are takers/users and there are others(Fewer) that are doers/givers. Lately the takers/users have been pushing there annoyances to the limit. Can I borrow this? Can you help me do this? Can build a retaining wall for me on Father's Day(Hottest day of the year)? These act without regard to what I am doing or need to do, it's always them 1st. I getting damn sick of it<pause> Oh great here comes the dog, "I wanna go out? Where my food?" Et tu, Brute? <back>
So I'm going to Lake George, NY this weekend, to try to calm the building rage. But sadly, some of the takers/users have attached themselves to this trip and there maybe some floaters by the time I leave. :googly:


----------



## Death's Door

there, there, Mr. Unpleasant. By the way, are these takers/users relatives?  I had that same bit going on with me and I got to tell ya, even when they just looked at me (without any sarcasm or mean looks), I just felt like telling them off. 

You take care of yourself and enjoy your trip to Lake George. That is where me and the hubby honeymooned and it is beautiful up there. I will be looking on the news for any incidents that have happened while your up there. Don't worry - my lips will be sealed. :devil:


----------



## Death's Door

grapegrl said:


> What's for lunch???


Hmmmm - Don't know. I just finished my breakfast. I decided to have a Dunkin Donuts bagel with cream cheese and juice. It's suppose to rain here big time today and tomorrow. It will probably start when I go out for lunch - or better yet - when I go food shopping today after work. Yeah!


----------



## claymud

I'm wondering what ever happened to a friend who moved away in grade 2... and why I'm thinking about them...


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

You nailed DW...relatives by marriage. I wouldn't _even_ consider asking them for anything ever, just to avoid the inevitable. what's worse is that they wouldn't return the favor if I did ask. My wife _mostly_ agrees with me on this, but she's to nice to say anything.


----------



## krypt

Mr Unpleasant said:


> You nailed DW...relatives by marriage. I wouldn't _even_ consider asking them for anything ever, just to avoid the inevitable. what's worse is that they wouldn't return the favor if I did ask. My wife _mostly_ agrees with me on this, but she's to nice to say anything.


thats every family and wife is trying to keep peace ...next time they ask ya to do somthing just say no ....and sorry for breaking thread


----------



## grapegrl

kryptonoff said:


> ...sorry for breaking thread


It's cool, krypt...this is the thread for unstructured thoughts, after all!

Had half of a Firehouse sub sammich with hot sauce for lunch...yum!


----------



## krypt

im afraid my grass is never gonna get cut its just too hot out side...thinking maybe i should cut it in middle of night with flashlights straped to mower


----------



## Death's Door

We haven't had any rain so the grass has not been growing and we are getting some dead spots. It looks like we're going to get a soaking this weekend so it should be a jungle out there next week. I think I'll use your idea there, Kryptonoff.


----------



## Death's Door

[Had half of a Firehouse sub sammich with hot sauce for lunch...yum! [/QUOTE]

What's that? That sound really good.


----------



## grapegrl

Firehouse Subs is a sub shop chain...much better than Subway. I had their "Hook & Ladder", which is turkey and provolone with lettuce, tomato, and onions. They offer upwards of 30 different kinds of boutique hot sauces to add to your sandwich, but I like their house brand because it's a little hot and a little sweet.


----------



## Death's Door

That sounds real good. I wish we had them where I live. I love all kinds of hot sauces. Sometimes I like to make up my own.


----------



## krypt

we have a firehouse sub here im thinking i need to try tonight do they have a website for a menu?


----------



## grapegrl

Ask and you shall receive...

Firehouse menu


----------



## krypt

well in that case i wanna win the lottery


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

kryptonoff said:


> well in that case i wanna win the lottery


*OK Then ...Here are your **Winning Lottery Numbers for Friday, June 23,2006*

*2 , 13 , 37, 42, 45, 47*

*These numbers are guaranteed to tonight's lottery drawing!*

*in the unlikely event that these random numbers hit you are required to pay MrUnpleasant 25% of all winnings. All statements including the word "guaranteed' or any version there of are not valid if other numbers should happen to be drawn. If you do actually pay to play these numbers and are not a lottery winner, MrUnpleasant is to NOT be held responsible for the reimbursement of any lost time, wages or money.


----------



## gypsichic

love the fine print

i am sooooooooooooooooo ready to blow this pop stand and get home so i can work on some halloween stuffage


----------



## Death's Door

I here that gypsichic!!!! Happy Friday!!! When I get paroled from work, I have to go the bank and food shopping. The weather man is predicting a nasty storm coming our way and of course it's probably going to hit while I'm food shopping, but what the hell - once I get home, the night is mine!!!! YES!!!!!


----------



## gypsichic

blech on grocery shoppin

we eat lots of cereal around our house............lol


----------



## Hella

got flowers delivered to me at work today, by my soon to be ex-husband...Um hello have you not been listening to me for the last few months, instead of the reaction that I think he was hoping for, me getting all lovey and wanting to "save" the relationship, it just pissed me off. 

usually i love to get flowers..lol not so today. they are pretty though.


----------



## gypsichic

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.............yes..............i remember those kinda 'grabbin at straws' from the soon to be ex


----------



## krypt

umm im gonna get realy nosey here and say ...if its fist fights or cheating bail......but if its him being just plan stupid give him another chance all males have a stupid gene that kicks in every so often .......


----------



## gypsichic

isn't there some kinda treatment for that?

lol


----------



## Hellrazor

I know the feeling... when enough is enough and its just time to walk... and he keeps grasping at straws and its like, where was this when I actually gave a ship... and now I dont!!! Good luck with that Hella, do what you need to do and trust your feelings....
I have a wonderful hubby now (learned a lot from the first one... dont tell him that though) and he is wonderful, even though he does not share in the same Halloween passion as I. 
I say, keep the flowers, dry them out and use them on the Tomb you will build with his name on it... good for closure...


----------



## gypsichic

lmao................great idea!!!


----------



## claymud

Why didn't I listen to my friends and fall for her... and Why the hell can't I get this story down, its been long enough!!!


----------



## claymud

To the Retards who keep ringing the doorbell and running :finger: :finger: You!!


----------



## Death's Door

claymud said:


> Why didn't I listen to my friends and fall for her... and Why the hell can't I get this story down, its been long enough!!!


What's going on Claymud? Do you think you missed your opportunity with a girl because you didn't act on it? Is it affecting your writing or are your just being impatient with yourself.


----------



## Death's Door

claymud said:


> To the Retards who keep ringing the doorbell and running :finger: :finger: You!!


Hehehehe. Sorry. I'll stop.

I get the same thing. It's mostly at night when the friggin punks that are going past my house with to mess with me.


----------



## claymud

Da Weiner said:


> What's going on Claymud? Do you think you missed your opportunity with a girl because you didn't act on it? Is it affecting your writing or are your just being impatient with yourself.


Two sepret things Da Weiner 

I fell for a girl this year and... long story short Neil Dimond was wrong... I fell for a girl and it wasn't that great of a idea, it did in fact affect my writting. But a little somthing in my head tells me I didn't miss out on much.

As for the story Its this idea I've had for quite awhile but havn't been able to get any ground on it... somthing tells me its gonna end up takin me as long as _The Jack_ Did.


Da Weiner said:


> Hehehehe. Sorry. I'll stop.
> 
> I get the same thing. It's mostly at night when the friggin punks that are going past my house with to mess with me.


I does get annoying doesn't it? My mom and bro seem to think its someone out to get us


----------



## SpookyDude

Hmmmm.... why am I bothering posting on this thread? Oh ya! To get my post count up so I can get a real sig


----------



## Death's Door

Maybe you're too anxious to get the writing done. You just finished school (pressure's off) so kind of take it easy.


----------



## Death's Door

SpookyDude said:


> Hmmmm.... why am I bothering posting on this thread? Oh ya! To get my post count up so I can get a real sig


That's right. You must earn your keep at the forum. (and it gives everybody here time to pester you)


----------



## Hella

*Random thoughts*

so I decided that I am going to go back to school....I thought you all would get a kick out of it too... for Mortuary Science.

I have been fascinated with cemetaries, mortuaries and the people who actually get to work there since I was young and attended my first funeral. I came across a job posting not too long ago that caught my attention again with this and so I have been looking into it. so keeping things crossed that all goes as planned and I can start the pre-reqs this fall.

things with soon-to-be-ex are moving forward now, I think he finally got that I am not changing my mind about this decision and we have our dissolution date at the courthouse for late July. I feel so at peace with this decision so I know that I am going the right direction.

have to do laundry today...um boring, Oh I am also working on the ideas I have for the calendar photos, I am hoping to have those for Z soon.


----------



## SpookyDude

Da Weiner said:


> That's right. You must earn your keep at the forum. (and it gives everybody here time to pester you)


LOL


----------



## SpookyDude

Hella said:


> so I decided that I am going to go back to school....I thought you all would get a kick out of it too... for Mortuary Science.
> 
> I have been fascinated with cemetaries, mortuaries and the people who actually get to work there since I was young and attended my first funeral. I came across a job posting not too long ago that caught my attention again with this and so I have been looking into it. so keeping things crossed that all goes as planned and I can start the pre-reqs this fall.
> 
> things with soon-to-be-ex are moving forward now, I think he finally got that I am not changing my mind about this decision and we have our dissolution date at the courthouse for late July. I feel so at peace with this decision so I know that I am going the right direction.
> 
> have to do laundry today...um boring, Oh I am also working on the ideas I have for the calendar photos, I am hoping to have those for Z soon.


Good for you! Education, regardless of the field of interest, is very important... plus there are big $$$$ in Black Market body parts :zombie:


----------



## claymud

hey Hella thats great to hear. Hope you enjoy going back to school, heres some penciles, take my books, watch out, that teatcher gives dirty looks


----------



## eidolon

Can we call Hella when shes done with school for props??!! lol


----------



## Death's Door

Hella said:


> so I decided that I am going to go back to school....I thought you all would get a kick out of it too... for Mortuary Science.
> 
> I have been fascinated with cemetaries, mortuaries and the people who actually get to work there since I was young and attended my first funeral. I came across a job posting not too long ago that caught my attention again with this and so I have been looking into it. so keeping things crossed that all goes as planned and I can start the pre-reqs this fall.
> 
> things with soon-to-be-ex are moving forward now, I think he finally got that I am not changing my mind about this decision and we have our dissolution date at the courthouse for late July. I feel so at peace with this decision so I know that I am going the right direction.
> 
> have to do laundry today...um boring, Oh I am also working on the ideas I have for the calendar photos, I am hoping to have those for Z soon.


Hey Hella - Good for you. Do you have a place in mind to go to school? How long do you have to go. I understand your fascination with cemetaries and stuff. I used to be a cosmetologist (hairdresser) and would go to the funeral home and fix the hair and nails of dead people. Nothing scary - they were already in the coffins and you only had to fix the front and sides of the head. Most of them were customers of the place I worked.

I'm glad you feel at peace with yourself regarding the decision you made. I think that is the hardest thing to do. It's a shame that he has decided to come around but tooo late. His loss! I hope everything turns out for you for the best.

You go girl!!!!!!


----------



## Hella

thanks everyone, for all the thoughts shared..lol
yes I have been looking at a couple of different schools, finally settled on the one here in CO, it's got an excellent program for what I am wanting.

and yes eidolon you can call anytime for props..lol


----------



## eidolon

thanks Hella!! My haunt will be so much more realistic.....


----------



## grapegrl

Holy cow, these Lemonheads are sour!


----------



## Hella

LOL, ever tried Warheads?
those are pretty sour too..lol


----------



## grapegrl

Oh yeah...Warheads will bring tears to your eyes! I love sour candy, though...why do I torture myself?!


----------



## Hella

because we know how sweet it is after the initial sour bite..makes it all worth it.


----------



## claymud

Warheads are weak IMO


----------



## Hella

so then tell us Clay, what is a good sour candy?


----------



## Hellrazor

Sour patch kids and those blueberry sour straws rock too!


----------



## claymud

Hella said:


> so then tell us Clay, what is a good sour candy?


Well there is sour cherry Blasters... But I basicly stick to your gummie Cholclet variety candies


----------



## Hellrazor

remember those old gums called "chews" they were soooo sour, my favorite, they looked like sweet tarts only they were gum..

And speaking of, lets add sweet tarts to this conversation... they always make my tongue and cheeks shed if I eat too many


----------



## Sinister

I love Sweet Tarts, especially the grape ones. I agree with the cheek shredding experience. I remember many-a Halloween eating those individual packs. I'm also partial to Spree. Good stuff. :jol:


----------



## Hellrazor

mmm I dont know what Spree is, You guys in the States have the best candy assortment. I miss living on a boarder city for that particular reason....

I like those green apple suckers that have caramel on them, theyre sweet on top and the green apple sucker is sour... mmm, but again< I get a layer of dead skin in my mouth after eating about 6 in a row. LOL


----------



## Sinister

Think Sweet Tarts a little thicker, with a high wax coat and a bit more colorful, then you have Spree.

I love anything green apple flavored and those suckers sound divine. :googly:


----------



## gypsichic

mmmmmmmm sprees make my jaw pucker..........lol


----------



## claymud

Is it just me or Does Jude Law look a little like Ian Megreger you know, Obi wan


----------



## Sinister

Now that you mention it. I think Law is taller and lankier though. I would think though that Jude Law and Cillian Murphy are even closer in resemblance to one another. The huge difference between those three is that Murphy is actually a pretty good actor.


----------



## claymud

DAH! I can't wait for the new BNL CD! My heads going to explode!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Why do I have to have a sore throat and head cold. I hate summer colds.


----------



## slightlymad

yes yes spree and root beer nottle caps time to go t the store


----------



## grapegrl

I finished my big bag of Sour Patch Kids tonight. *waaaa* Morgan (my dog) loves the green ones.


----------



## eidolon

I don't like sprees much...I ate a bag a Skittles last night while watching the fireworks....mmmmm


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

grapegrl said:


> I finished my big bag of Sour Patch Kids tonight. *waaaa* Morgan (my dog) loves the green ones.


Did the green ones make your dog horny?


----------



## grapegrl

:googly: No, silly...that's green M&Ms! j/k...she's been fixed, anyway. How did that nutty urban legend get started, anyhow?


----------



## krypt

dont forget shock tarts


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bumping this one up since FE wants something weekly like over here.

Hmmmmm pumpkin latte, vietnamese coffee or a glass of BLUE?
What to choose?


----------



## Sinister

I see you found this thread, Haunti! If I can add my two cents here, I am totally partial to Pumpkin Latte. Of course, it needs a lot of sugar, whipped cream and pumpkin pie spice and cinnamon sprinkling.


----------



## HibLaGrande

I'm pretty sure that the speed of dark is somewhere around the speed of light cubed x infinity. that's freaking fast man!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Well then, pumpkin latte it is! Yummy, yummy.


----------



## Sinister

You just made a yummy sound.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Oh, do you like it? I'm not partial to desserts myself, but this is excellent.


----------



## Hauntiholik

You remind me of the babe 
What babe?
The babe with the power 
What power?
The power of voodoo 
Who do?
You do 
Do what?
Remind me of the babe...


----------



## Sinister

What is it with television running commercials for movies these days? If a new movie comes out, they make you tired of it before it ever hits the theater. Case in point: If I see that addy for *Jackass Two* for about the twelve thousandth time, I'm going to lose it. Last week it was that *The Guardian *and they're still going on about *School For Scoundrels. *All the movies I mentioned are full of no-talented individuals, so what's the hoopla? If somebody has a logical explanation, I would sure love to hear it, because I'm fresh out of any ideas why this could be going on like it is.


----------



## HibLaGrande

There are alot of brainwashed peckerheads that live for hype like that.
'I just watched the best movie ever cuz the T.V. said so, I'm must be cool" 
I mean look at all the hype about "Broke Back Mountain" they spun that crap so much, to the point as to say you are a gay basher or homophobe if you don't love this movie. Bill Hicks said it best "Oh, It's a piece of *(cennsored)*, walk away!"
"we are rockstars against drug's cuz that's what the president want's"....."Man do they suck!"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sinister said:


> What is it with television running commercials for movies these days? If a new movie comes out, they make you tired of it before it ever hits the theater. Case in point: If I see that addy for *Jackass Two* for about the twelve thousandth time, I'm going to lose it. Last week it was that *The Guardian *and they're still going on about *School For Scoundrels. *All the movies I mentioned are full of no-talented individuals, so what's the hoopla? If somebody has a logical explanation, I would sure love to hear it, because I'm fresh out of any ideas why this could be going on like it is.


funny i was screaming about the same thing last night.


----------



## grapegrl

We are going out tonight with a couple of friends and I'm really looking forward to having a few drinks and some fun!


----------



## halloweengirl

Damn In-Laws!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grapegrl

halloweengirl said:


> Damn In-Laws!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Go ahead and vent, girl!


----------



## Sinister

Watching The Weather Channel right now and am totally in awe of how VERY HOT meterologist Heather Tesch is. :googly:


----------



## halloweengirl

About my in-laws....Crap I wouldnt even know where to start-LOL.Its mostly the Mother-in-law that drives me insane.Think of your wrost vision of a M-I-L and thats probaly her.My problems with that woman go WAY back.But thats a whole LONG story in itself.Despite all the problems I have with her.I try to be nice and civil,For Hubbys sake.Well anyway,Hubbies stepfather just got back from A year In Iraq.So they call us about a week ago to say that They want to come visit.So we sit around waiting for them to call us back and let us know when they will be coming.They never called back.Finally we get annoyed and call them.Now they dont know If they are coming.Once again,She uses her "illness" as an excuse.But she said "Dont make any plans.Incase we do come".What really pisses me off,Is that we BROKE plans as soon as we found out that they wanted to come.Sorry,just a vent.I hate putting my life on hold for some crazy woman who just wants drama.


----------



## Sinister

I say this about your in-laws: If they can't be considerate of you and your husbands feelings where it concerns opening your home to them on their invite and the fact that you have plans of your own, then **** 'em! Yeah, they might shun you for awhile, but from what I understand from your post, it wouldn't be a huge loss. When you have kids, assuming you don't already, then they'll hopefully by then have cleaned up their act some and not be acting like a horses ass, because they will be coming around then.


----------



## grapegrl

Well, h'girl, you nailed it. Your MIL just wants attention and drama. She probably gets off on the fact that you've put your life on hold for a visit from them. All I can tell you is to stand your ground if you already have plans. People like that only have power if you let them. Your MIL sounds alot like my ex-MIL...total hypochondriac. I eventually got to the point where I told her that she either needed to get better or just hurry up and die because I was tired of hearing about her numerous mysterious "illnesses".

Man, I sure don't miss having in-laws!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I hate bowling.


----------



## Sinister

Yet another thing we have in common...


----------



## grapegrl

I'm always afraid I'm going to slip and fall when I bowl. I prefer miniature golf.


----------



## Sinister

I just can't get over the fact it's where all the Billy Bob's of the world hang out when they aren't at the race track. Then there's the little nagging problem of those tacky shoes...


----------



## slimy

One of the Billy Bobs checking in. I don't like bowling, unless there is a full bar. Then bowling is fun. Or maybe just drinking is fun. Until you have to put your drink down to roll a ball at some pins. Or something.


----------



## otherworldly

I'm pretty much always afraid I'm going to slip and fall...


----------



## HibLaGrande

Woo hoo just had my first prostate exam. that was fun


----------



## Sinister

Dude, I remember my first one. Went in for something completely different and the next thing I know...you know the rest. He lingered for so long that I thought I was in prison or something. It was a good thing his hands weren't on my shoulders...


----------



## claymud

The Untouchables is a great movie!!


----------



## Sinister

"Untouchables"

A perfect word to describe my derriere'.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sinister said:


> "Untouchables"
> 
> A perfect word to describe my derriere'.


OMFGLMAOROTF!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

i can't wait to crawl into bed and read


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Unloaded the ups truck.....where am I going to put all these boxes?


----------



## Sinister

I was wondering. We have been quite creative as of late with various threads in the Fun and Games Forum, what would you guys think about doing a thread where we sort of write an online novel, or at least some type of short story where everyone contributes? It would be serious contributions from everyone, no silliness like winds its way into some of the other threads. Anyone interested, either post here, or PM me. We can do this.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I like that, though, this time of year I may not be up to par..


----------



## Sinister

Maybe it could be something for after Halloween. Right now people are probably too preoccupied with building props to give it real serious thought, but if there are any serious inquiries before that time, we'll see what we can work out.


----------



## HibLaGrande

Serious is not really in my DNA. I know, the doc just checked.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, that explains a few things...

Please don't come to IronSock with dirty _Draws_! LOL


----------



## grapegrl

I'm in, Sin.

In other news, I'm totally buzzed! Wewt!!


----------



## NickG

I hope I can go to ironstock 07... I asked the wife and she said possibly. we'd have to find a babysitter for the little one who's supposed to pop out on april fools day... she said "lets see how we're doing in June, and how the baby is" I said "the baby will be fine, it'll be doing algebra and geometry already. besides, it's too close not to go - only 190 miles away."


----------



## slimy

I don't do serious either, but if you write a silly novel, I'm in yo.


----------



## claymud

I'm in, just not sure how my style would be suited for it.


----------



## Sinister

If we get this thing started, I'm sure you will do fine Clay.


----------



## grapegrl

I'm really pissed this morning. There is a woman who works a couple of offices down from me who is INCREDIBLY loud. She also has a voice like someone who smokes 5 packs of unfiltered Camels a day. Instead of carrying on conversations in her office, she yells back and forth to the other stupid motormouth broad in the next office. Every morning starts off like this. I'm not a morning person anyway, so you can imagine that this makes my blood pressure go through the roof right after I walk in the door. To make matters worse, she had a mouse in her office last week and she had maintenance come in and put glue traps down. Well, yesterday a poor mouse evidently got stuck to one and I've had to hear about it (via her loud proclamations) several times since it happened (she tells everyone who comes down the hall). Luckily for her, she doesn't know me well enough to have said anything directly to me, but I'm quickly reaching my boiling point. I love animals (even mice) and I really don't feel like I should be subjected to her deafening crowing over something that I feel is unbelievably cruel. I want to complain to Maintenance about their use of inhumane traps and I'm ready to give this stupid biatch a fat lip. I'm debating on whether to talk to her directly or go through her supervisor. I don't want to come off like one of those hyper-sensitive people who is offended by everything, because I'm pretty laid back except when it comes to animal cruelty. I guess I'm just frazzled because of the culmination of all the issues I have with this stupid lump of flesh.


----------



## Sinister

Talk to the supervisor. Going directly to this other woman might cause more problems than it's worth. She could start yelling back and forth to the other harridan about you, making snide comments and you don't want that. I had a similar situation about a year or so ago, where I would try to write during my breaks and kunch and this old bat would come in announcing quite loudly EVERYTHING in her life that was going on the second she walked into the break room. I feel your frustration. There was nothing I could do about my situation, but there is something you can do about yours. Go to the supervisor and tell them this crones yakkity-yak is upsetting the environment of a professional setting afforded by the workplace. I think you might find the problems will cease almost magically. If it doesn't, give it some time and go back to the supervisor. The problem will alleviate itself after this, you'll see.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

i'm glad i used a half day to hang out and read


----------



## halloweengirl

grapegrl...Im right there with you about animal cruelity.Im going to school right now to be a veterinarian technician.I was furious when I had an instructor to tell me that I need to "toughen up" to the sights of animal cruelity.


----------



## HibLaGrande

I could offer my services, I break legs, $50 each... oh wait....sorry my wife says I can't do that stuff anymore.:smoking:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

that the Eagles don't blow another fraggin game


----------



## Dr Morbius

I have a cold. It's a bad one. I had to miss two days of work because of it. I HATE colds. I wash my hands ALOT but to no avail..If a cold wants you it will get you. My head really hurts. My wife has it too, so were both useless this weekend. THIS SUCKS!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sinister said:


> I was wondering. We have been quite creative as of late with various threads in the Fun and Games Forum, what would you guys think about doing a thread where we sort of write an online novel, or at least some type of short story where everyone contributes? It would be serious contributions from everyone, no silliness like winds its way into some of the other threads. Anyone interested, either post here, or PM me. We can do this.


yo man - i'd give it a whirl :devil:


----------



## halloweengirl

Hope you feel better soon Dr M.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the apple pie slice in my oven smells great


----------



## Sinister

Get to feeling better soon Doc. I know how it sucks being sick with this stuff. I have had it in some form or other since I got out here to Colorado.


----------



## Death's Door

Get your rest and gallons and gallons of chicken noodle soup should make you two feel better.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Feel better Doc.

The Broncos WON!!!!


----------



## HibLaGrande

Sorry to hear that your under the weather Doc, I wish you both a speedy recovery.


----------



## grapegrl

My Gods...I'm so bored here at work...so sleepy...want to put head on desk...zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## edwood saucer

Just gave initial ideas to a client... this stage always makes me nervous.

Off to more work so we can build props tonight!


----------



## Hellrazor

im freeking board too! Gosh! and no one is commenting on my video of my witch... sigh... I dont like the pic I posted on post your pic thread.. will have to switch it when I get home. la la la thats all Im thinkign right now... and I should be doing my essay too for school... bla bla bla. Im bored


----------



## claymud

I had my first run in with the police yesterday... Kinda funny really. Every morning I leave for the bus ten minets earlier so I can walk down the street and back. Its stupid but I have nothing else to do at home so its better to walk around then sit inside. So this day like normal I left home and walked down the street dropped my bag at the bus stop and kept going. I got to the end of the street and turned back around like I normal do, but today a police officer drove by (She looked a little peeved) So I kept walking, she turnes around down the street and passes me, then she stops right next to the bag and picks it up and is about to get back into the car when I called up to her,

'Excuse me ma'am thats my bag'
'Are you waiting for the bus?'
'Yeah' 

So she put the bag down and drove off. I could see why a unattended bag would be something to look at twice but where I like there arn't many houses around to blow up. Still not all police run ins are bad ones


----------



## claymud

I was talking with some of my friends today on my free who were of the femail persaion. Them mentioned how eating ice cream was comfert food and made them feel good. Well I mentioned how I noticed the opposit. They told me that I couldn't understand because I was a guy. I said it was because I made myself depressed because I was eating the Ice Cream to feel better...


----------



## Spooklights

A _really_ long day. But coming home to a good haunt makes everything look so much better! You've got to love this time of year.


----------



## slimy

Up at five, fed animals till 9, showered and made lunch and went to work at 11, got off work early to run tech for wife's dance troup ( biggest show of the year). Get home around midnite. Screw around on computer before going to bed and starting over at five tommorrow. Funny thing: this has been the EASIEST day of the week. 

Does it sound like I'm complaining?


----------



## HibLaGrande

To bathe, or not to bathe?


----------



## Hauntiholik

_ Half a pound of tuppenny rice,
Half a pound of treacle.
That's the way the money goes,
Pop! goes the weasel. _


----------



## Death's Door

HibLaGrande said:


> To bathe, or not to bathe?


I think you should bathe - it's bad enough we have the deal with FE and his goats!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm really sick of everyone with whom I work.


----------



## skullboy

How can I make a real zombie and have him eat the brains of those I dont like?And scare tots on Halloween.:xbones:


----------



## KryptKittie69

i wish i had a starbucks next to my desk at work.
pumpkin spice lattes all day long. :jol: 


of course, the down side would be the weight gain.


----------



## HibLaGrande

Bronchitis SUCKS! I've felt like crap for 4 days now, each coughing fit brings tears to my eyes and feels like I am inhaling fire. My fever has broke so I need to crawl back into bed.


----------



## Sinister

Dude, I feel your pain. I have been sick for a long time with the same stuff. Here over the past week I have been living on various OTC pharmaceudicals. I am so drained right now. Thinking seriously about taking a nap right now myself.


----------



## HibLaGrande

I lucked out, I have left over antibiotics from my wife. 500mg amoxycilin is gonna kick this bugs ass.

sleep well
hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Death's Door

Wow - I hope this isn't contagious. You two go back to bed. Get your rest.


----------



## Hauntiholik

ACK! I hope you both get better soon!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Work, work, work. Work, work, work. Work, work, work. Hello boys, have a good night's rest, I missed you.


----------



## Sinister

Hauntiholik said:


> Work, work, work. Work, work, work. Work, work, work. Hello boys, have a good night's rest, I missed you.


"HOLY UNDERWEAR! Sheriff murdered! Innocent women and children blown to bits! We gotta protect our phony baloney jobs here gentlemen! Harrumph harrumph...I didn't get a harrumph outta that guy!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Give the Governor a harumph!
Harumph! Harumph!


----------



## HibLaGrande

'scuse me while I whip dis out.


----------



## Death's Door

HibLaGrande said:


> 'scuse me while I whip dis out.


Be afraid - be very afraid


----------



## Johnny Thunder

i can't wait to eat my wife's chicken parm tonight - hey how come that sounds dirty after i typed it.


----------



## Sinister

So that there are no misconceptions to any newbies here, I am not a girl. From time to time, I have been known to change my avatar to those of the fairer sex, Katharine Isabelle is the most notable. In this instance, I have chosen Scarlett Pomers. Why, do you ask? Simple. I have written a book and a screenplay entitled_, Where Darkness Dwells_. Those of you have read either or, know of a character I have in the story named Penny Chambers. Penny, not to put to fine a point on it, is as SINISTER as they come. If and when it gets made into a movie, Scarlett I think would fill the role PERFECTLY! What do my readers think?


----------



## gypsichic

<GASP>

you're NOT a girl????? 

kidddddding.........j/k


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dang, yer purty Sinister. Yer purtyer than a new set of snow tires. hehehe

I agree with the choice of Scarlett Pomers. She's sweet and innocent looking and an evil streak in one person.


----------



## grapegrl

I concur!


----------



## Spooklights

Summer skies have nothing on Autumn skies. The sky here was so deep blue today it was unbelievable. And the trees are finally starting to get serious about turning color. Needs to be just a little cooler, and it would be _perfect_.


----------



## gypsichic

cloudy and dark this morning.............and about 45 degrees out w/just enough of a north wind to chill me really good


----------



## slimy

It is cold here. 


Sinister is HOT.


----------



## gypsichic

sin has changed his hair color too............lol


----------



## Sinister

gypsichic said:


> sin has changed his hair color too............lol


Along with my sex and name apparently...


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hmmmmm the DayWalker is in a heap of trouble. No injection or inhaler will save him now.


----------



## gypsichic

Sinister said:


> Along with my sex and name apparently...


you should have a line at the door by now since doing that.........lmao


----------



## Sinister

I'm here to tell ya Gyps, if that unlikely event ever did occur, I would be a lesbian. I love the chicas a little too much to change preference this late in the _ahem, _ballgame.


----------



## gypsichic

Lol


----------



## Death's Door

I just got my employee review from my boss and it was all good and I even got a bonus!!!!! Yeah!!!!! More Halloween stuff!!!!!!! Yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Very nice Da Weiner!! Congratulations! and um what kind of Halloween stuff? lol*  :jol:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

it feels like it's never going to stop raining.


----------



## Death's Door

PrettyGhoul said:


> *Very nice Da Weiner!! Congratulations! and um what kind of Halloween stuff? lol*  :jol:


I had some unexpected bills recently so I cut back a little on going to the Halloween stores so I think I will venture out and see what tickles my fancy.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Crunch time makes people act unfriendly.


----------



## Sinister

I'm thinking about a loaded down with meat steak sub with grilled mushrooms and onions with mozzarella cheese and mayo from a sub shop I used to frequent in Florida called Firehouse Subs. Grapegrl probably knows the place. Their bread there is hot, fresh and toasted. Great subs that I HIGHLY RECOMMEND if you are ever in the area.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sinister said:


> I'm thinking about a loaded down with meat steak sub with grilled mushrooms and onions with mozzarella cheese and mayo from a sub shop I used to frequent in Florida called Firehouse Subs. Grapegrl probably knows the place. Their bread there is hot, fresh and toasted. Great subs that I HIGHLY RECOMMEND if you are ever in the area.


Come to Philadelphia, my friend - we'll show you the real deal :devil:


----------



## Sinister

I have _always _wanted the real Philly steak. I can't have green peppers though, but I'll take the rest. just thinking about the mayo and grease dripping down my fingers...damn! I'm starving!


----------



## grapegrl

I love Firehouse subs...complete with their signature hot sauce. There's a Firehouse right next to where I work. We try to get over there occasionally before the crowd starts piling in. 

Just had leftover chicken pilau...yummy. Going out to eat seafood tonight. I'm ready for the weather to get cooler so we can get a bag of oysters.

/drool


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dang! You guys are making me hungry. A greasy sandwich sounds great right now. I LOVE oysters on the half shell. Yummy-yummy.


----------



## Sinister

Oysters are good with crackers and hot sauce. Used to eat 'em raw for 10 cents a-piece at this place called Nichol's seafood until Hurricane Ivan took it out. They rebuilt at another site, but it's not quite the same.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sinister said:


> Oysters are good with crackers and hot sauce. Used to eat 'em raw for 10 cents a-piece at this place called Nichol's seafood until Hurricane Ivan took it out. They rebuilt at another site, but it's not quite the same.


UGH! Just 10 cents? There's one hell of a down side to being in a land locked state - seafood isn't cheap or fresh here 
Oysters + Cocktail sauce with fresh horseradish


----------



## Johnny Thunder

We have the cheesesteaks as well as access to fresh seafood since we are near NJ, MD and DE :devil:

so of course i had left over pasta for lunch


----------



## grapegrl

Hauntiholik said:


> UGH! Oysters + Cocktail sauce with fresh horseradish


Don't forget a little squeeze of lemon...ahh, heaven on a Saltine cracker!


----------



## grapegrl

The jokes on the wrappers of Laffy Taffy are not very funny.


----------



## Hauntiholik

grapegrl said:


> Don't forget a little squeeze of lemon...ahh, heaven on a Saltine cracker!


Oh yeah - gotta have the lemon.

The cheapest I've seen oysters around here is 50 cents a piece. That's not a bad price but when you eat a dozen or two....


----------



## DeathTouch

I always wondered in the movie Demolition Man when they talk about John Spartan having to use the 3 sea shells in the bathroom. What was their purpose?


----------



## Death's Door

DeathTouch said:


> I always wondered in the movie Demolition Man when they talk about John Spartan having to use the 3 sea shells in the bathroom. What was their purpose?


And I thought I was the only one that didn't know their purpose. Thanx DT!!!!! I don't feel alone anymore. I've watched the movie a couple of times trying to see if it was explained but could never find it.


----------



## DeathTouch

Da Weiner said:


> And I thought I was the only one that didn't know their purpose. Thanx DT!!!!! I don't feel alone anymore. I've watched the movie a couple of times trying to see if it was explained but could never find it.


I could get it it if instead of shells they used a fluffly bunny. Then I would get it, but three sea shells?


----------



## skullboy

Why am I the only A$$ that has heard of Sweetest Day?Has she brainwashed me?


----------



## Hauntiholik

skullboy said:


> Why am I the only A$$ that has heard of Sweetest Day?Has she brainwashed me?


Who is SHE? Is she SWMBO?


----------



## Wildomar

Okay, I am having trouble now with the three shells and what the heck SWMBO translates into... I feel so inept.


----------



## Hauntiholik

SWMBO = She Who Must Be Obeyed


----------



## Wildomar

Now I am glad that one was over my head!  

If you dont put a name to your fears, they really dont exist, right?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Wildomar said:


> If you dont put a name to your fears, they really dont exist, right?


LOL! I exist therefore I must be your greatest FEAR! MUAHAHAHA!


----------



## Wildomar

Nah, you listen to LOA so you cant be that scary... oh wait a minute... that could make you VERY scary!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I think I'm coming down with a bug.


----------



## gypsichic

wonder if you caught it from Sin..........


----------



## Hauntiholik

LOL no! Sin has been sick since he came to Colorado. I just started to feel yucky after lunch.


----------



## gypsichic

I thought maybe he was being generous and sharing...........lol


----------



## Sinister

That's right Gyps, blame it on the long haired guy...!


----------



## gypsichic

we long hairs get all the blame! LOL


----------



## gypsichic

and shouldn't you be riding a harley?...........i mean you have long hair after all


----------



## Sinister

Send me one of yours and I will do it.


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........i'll get right on that!


----------



## Sinister

Danke, my dear...I can see me now, entangled around a tree the first snowfall that I get caught in.


----------



## gypsichic

lol...........and it would be my luck i'd be too hurt to flag down help BUT wide awake


----------



## Hellrazor

Im starting to worrry that I wont have my haunt ready like i want too... not enough time left


----------



## Death's Door

Because of the roofers starting on my roof, I had to take some things down. Just when I thought I was doing OK with my time schedule.


----------



## DeathTouch

Does Bill Cosby really eat Jello pudding?


----------



## Sinister

Trying to get a screenplay knocked out that's a whole different direction than what I'm used to. Afterward, there's a certain member on this board that we're going to be working on something together as far as a writing project which is more along my lines. I am psyched! This person can write damn good and hopefully soon the world will know it after we have taken over the publishing world! Mwa hah hahahahahaha!


----------



## Hauntiholik

You two are going to come up with some kick ass stuff!


----------



## Sinister

We already have a great premise. So you could be right as always, Haunti.


----------



## Wildomar

Do you sometimes find yourself thinking that maybe the Oscars are fixed? I mean isnt it absolutely bizarre that one of the truly great actors of our time, Kurt Russell, has never once been nominated?! Just hurts me to think that he wasnt even nominated for Capt. Ron.


----------



## grapegrl

Sinister said:


> We already have a great premise. So you could be right as always, Haunti.


 Thanks, you two! I'm doing my homework so I can hopefully be a worthy contributor!


----------



## skullboy

damn glass must have a leak,how did it get empty again.


----------



## Death's Door

skullboy said:


> damn glass must have a leak,how did it get empty again.


What are ya having that soooo good? If it's an alcoholic beverage, you should share with the rest of us.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Da Weiner said:


> What are ya having that soooo good? If it's an alcoholic beverage, you should share with the rest of us.


Indeed! :devil:


----------



## skullboy

I have a keg in the basement and a bottle of jack at my side.Come on over.Its a great time for a party.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Damn. I knew I liked you. :devil:


----------



## skullboy

johnnythunder said:


> Damn. I knew I liked you. :devil:


You would be in a very short line there.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

you and me both


----------



## Hauntiholik

Today has been a mess with the daylight savings time change.


----------



## DeathTouch

I think they are planning on getting rid of daylight savings time too.


----------



## Sinister

DeathTouch said:


> I think they are planning on getting rid of daylight savings time too.


Actually, if memory serves, I believe they are talking about extending it. I remember this because I got pissed when I heard the news. In fact, I think Raxl posted a thread about this very thing sometime back, but I'll be damned if I am going to slog through this forum looking for it though.


----------



## Hauntiholik

You know it's getting close to halloween when egg nog is stocked at the grocery store.


----------



## Sinister

I am in dire need of getting off this addicting forum and getting some writing done. I just have too much to get done...


----------



## claymud

It's funny how a good day can be ruined by a phone call...

And its kinda weird that the basketball team that takes the gym after the cub meetings are over shows up every time we have a halloween party...


----------



## Hellrazor

I dont wannnnnaaa go to work.... home by 12 noon, thats not to bad... but I dont waannnnaa gooooooo


----------



## Hauntiholik

I need meds....and a pillow....and a blanket....and Sailor Jerry.


----------



## Sinister

I need meds too. Especially Novocaine. I have a tooth that's making my jaw feel like an ice pick is being driven in it and worked around.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sinister said:


> I need meds too. Especially Novocaine. I have a tooth that's making my jaw feel like an ice pick is being driven in it and worked around.


Oooh! You WIN


----------



## Sinister

I just keep wondering what will be next for me as far as maladies go. I'm almost over the one thing and here comes something else.


----------



## Sinister

I know we all have pet peeves. I was wondering if you all have one where it concerns the forum itself? I do and I'm going to get it off my chest now.

I HATE when people post here once and make it plain and clear that "they're here to get ideas" and that is the last you here from them. The good folks who do post, give them this HUGE greeting, but do these prop parasites appreciate it enough to want to post anymore? Rarely! I used to wait until someone posted at least thrice, but that tally has now risen to five, before I pop into the welcome room and give any kind of greeting. Maybe I'm getting too particular in my old age but I can't help it. 

I did post a little more than you see here, but I'm sure it would have gotten me kicked out of here. So it's gone.


----------



## uncle willie

damn the real man show was great! buy the was i finished off the rum and on my 3 steel reserve tallbooy!


----------



## Spooklights

Finally got the last of my yard haunt down today. The yard looks so bare and depressing. I should have left something up to look at....


----------



## morgan8586

6 day work weeks suck.....


----------



## claymud

Cubs are visious....


----------



## Death's Door

When will these damn leaves stop dropping? 10 bags of leaves so far. I only did 67 bags of leaves last year.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I hate meetings.


----------



## morgan8586

I hate 2nd shift........430pm-130am sucks!


----------



## skullboy

Water spots on a black truck SUCK!!!Gotta get more wax!!


----------



## grapegrl

Converting lots of tedious little data files sucks...


----------



## Sinister

Lets face it: Anything work related that takes away from what you really want to do absolutely sucks!


----------



## slimy

Today was elections. I vote to add more hours to the day, so I can get some sleep.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Why did I get up today? Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm still soaked from the rain.


----------



## Sinister

Got a trip to L.A. in about a week and a half. So little time, but so much to try and get done out there in the timeframe I have to work with. Oh, the things we'll do when we dedicate ourselves to a singular purpose. :googly:


----------



## slimy

Sinister keeps getting HOTTER!!!!!


----------



## morgan8586

Starting to get new job offers....what to do, what to do.


----------



## Hauntiholik

You only think I guessed wrong! That's what's so funny! I switched glasses when your back was turned! Ha ha! You fool! You fell victim to one of the classic blunders! The most famous is never get involved in a land war in Asia, but only slightly less well-known is this: never go in against a Sicilian when death is on the line! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! Ha ha ha...


----------



## grapegrl

_Inconstheivable!_


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Everyone's nuts


----------



## skullboy

Time to make the donuts.(JT whats wrong with that?)


----------



## Sinister

johnnythunder said:


> Everyone's nuts


JT...I think with just those two words, you adequately diagnosed the entire world's problem.


----------



## skullboy

Stuff's gonna be different when I'm king!!!

Sin,Being nuts is not the blame for the worlds problems,If more politicians listened to the voices in thier heads I bet the world would not be so F$%#@D up!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I like vodka.


----------



## Sinister

Maybe they listen a little TOO CLOSELY to those inner voices, skull, and therein lies the craziness.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Regardless, a dog's ass has Jesus on it.


----------



## Sinister

Must be hard to get Christ on the face of George W. Bush...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Right now I'd love to chime in and concur but I'll be banned so I won't :devil:


----------



## Sinister

This COULD turn into one of those nasty ol' political discussions, now couldn't it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

MMMMMMMM steaks on the grill now.................. :devil:


----------



## morgan8586

Work sucks.......................need to hit lottery......


----------



## TearyThunder

Life is really messed up when you are sitting with a laptop in your lap at 5am on a halloween forum, been up for a few days with only a couple hours sleep (because you are battling insomnia), staring at a blank tv screen (because you have seen all the informecials), listening to aquarium water in the background, occasionally hearing noise from the cats playing in the hallway and bedroom, and wondering if you should go get a haircut or buy a waterbed that will probably not fit in the bedroom and since you don't really sleep anyways what good will it do to buy it.


----------



## skullboy

It's cold and rainy,might as well go for a motorcycle ride.


----------



## pyro

boy it was fun setting up my haunt but do i really have to put it away


----------



## Death's Door

pyro1966 said:


> boy it was fun setting up my haunt but do i really have to put it away


Yep, just finished putting away my toys for another year. I feel your pain. Now get to work!


----------



## Wildomar

I was actually thinking how nice it was to have everything packed away and the yard cleaned up again. Kind of blasphemy on this site, I know. But as things really get ramped up before the day it becomes a lot of work with little time to sit back and enjoy.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

It's so nice outside


----------



## TearyThunder

Is it because I have a Tracker that idiots try to run me off the road?


----------



## pyro

im thinking a nightmare before chirstmas theme for chirstmas but the wife doesn't think so


----------



## Sinister

I tend to have a lot of stuff on my mind these days. Not sure how much is unstructured, but a lot going on up there. Not sure how much I want to share here with everybody but for now look for things to pop up here and there in the weeks to come.


----------



## Sinister

Need some sleep awfully bad. Alas, some little bastards are making a lot of unneccessary noise below our apartment somewhere and I can't. I have no idea what is up. I'm sure there isn't a Rottweiller out there chasing them, so shut the hell up already! With all the noise they're making, it might be at least entertaining if I heard the deep throated barking of a good size dog along with all that screaming... :devil:


----------



## slimy

Sinister stopped being hot.


----------



## Ghostess

Please don't let that brat come over here. 

My coffee is getting cold.

I have LOT of posts to catch up on.

Why am I sitting here typing this?

;-)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Thankfully, I'm not as hung over as I thought (or should) be.


----------



## morgan8586

Another rainy day....need to rake leaves. SCREW IT!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I should have cleaned the hottub BEFORE it snowed.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mmmmmm maybe i will just leave the fence and the tombstones up for the winter and put a reaper out there and call it the ghost of christmas future.


----------



## Hauntiholik

when come back bring pie!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I hate Monday and I hate rain. Rainy Mondays are the worst.


----------



## slimy

I bought an 8' tall frankenbucky skeleton. It worked great for halloween, now what the hell am I going to do with it? My storage space is non existant. 

Do you think the nieghbor's would mind if I put a Santa hat on him and left him up for Christmas?


----------



## morgan8586

Slimy-get him a Pilgrim outfit and decorate for Thanksgiving or go with a santa suit and be the first on the block to decorate for xmas!


----------



## Wildomar

Why does Fall and winter have to be so Boody cold! I am wearing a sweater and a jacket in my office... its like 68 in here.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Wildomar said:


> Why does Fall and winter have to be so Boody cold! I am wearing a sweater and a jacket in my office... its like 68 in here.


Think warm thoughts and play some music to get your blood pumping.


----------



## Death's Door

I raked 12 bags of leaves on Saturday. Because of the rain and wind yesterday and today, it looks like I did do a damn thing. Well, this weekend - back out there raking again!


----------



## skullboy

I can't put up what I am thinking without getting banned!So lets just say "Someday my day will come,revenge is a dish best served cold"


----------



## claymud

This week on 'Clays world' *Insert awsome title sequance here*


----------



## DeathTouch

Since Brittney Spears is getting a divorce, does it mean that she is available? I am looking for a woman who can half-way sing in the shower without hurting my ear drums. Of course there are better singers but I am getting desperate.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Um that's a new one DT. You just want her to sing in the shower?
Brittney Spears is nuttier than a Payday bar.


----------



## skullboy

Time For Another Beer.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I just found this new site, I want to mooch around it and I've just been given some work to do in the last 20 minutes!!!!!!!


----------



## skullboy

Glad I can't take my work home with me!!


----------



## Sinister

Speaking of work, I just got off a little while ago and should have my sorry ass in bed, but I'm a little keyed up about this L.A. trip tomorrow. Got a lot of stuff planned for this weekend that will hopefully pan gold this time and I also get to hang with my bud, Doug Spaulding for a few days. When I finally crash for today, it will be pretty hard, I'm sure.


----------



## Death's Door

Good luck with your trip Sin. Hope all goes well and you have a great weekend. Say hello to Doug Spaulding for us. Haven't seen him around lately on the forum.


----------



## morgan8586

Spent 20 minutes reading every post for the haunt calender. For some reason, I had never visited that thread. Read all 40 pages, had decided I was going to spend the money and get one and then, BOOM. No calender. Bummer......Maybe someday.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I wish I got something more interesting for lunch than a salad.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I just got a sweet bonus at work :devil:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

johnnythunder said:


> I just got a sweet bonus at work :devil:


Yay! You can spend it on Halloween stuff for next year!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm debating still - we want to move in the spring, so I might just toss most of it into savings (but keep some out for comics and DVDs) :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

JT, I can put you CC on file, 'cause I like you


----------



## skullboy

I hate the smell of bondo.Love the taste of beer tho.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> JT, I can put you CC on file, 'cause I like you


BFF :googly:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Is the name for our bowling team, "Pickup Artists" appropriate for a work sponsored, family outing?


----------



## claymud

Dire Straits rock.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

When I'm at work and on the chat room here, I need to turn the volume down on my computer so that people don't hear wolves howling when somebody else enters chat!


----------



## gypsichic

lol...........too funny


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It was - my supervisor was just standing next to my desk... somebody entered, the wolf howled and she said "What was that?!?!?"... another girl here who sits next to me (open cube plan) said "She's probably doing some Halloween ****!" LOL


----------



## gypsichic

LOL...........but of course!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Half days are great and damn my car is dirty.


----------



## morgan8586

Working tomorrow......sigh


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm gettin drunk and sleepin in tomorrow (sorry bud)


----------



## skullboy

I was thinking the same thing,minus the sleeping in part.


----------



## Hauntiholik

What is this "_sleeping in_" thing you talk of? How does that work? LOL!!


----------



## Sinister

In Cali now. It's been a long day for me starting with a severe toothache early this morning. Tomorrow, hopefully will be a good career turning point. In a few minutes, my happy ass is going to crash but hard! :googly:


----------



## grapegrl

Holy cow, Haunti...that new avatar is hilariously cute!!


----------



## morgan8586

Another day done....one day off and do it all over again.......


----------



## Hella

what in the world was I thinking when I agreed to do two dayss double shifts in a row? (7am-1am) someone shoot me next time I think about doing that...okay. thanks.


----------



## Hauntiholik

OMG Hella! You're going to run yourself into the ground  Are you covering for other people or is this all overtime?


----------



## Hella

this weekend I decided since Sinister is off playing in Cali I would just pick up a couple of extra shifts...I am quickly remebering why I don't agree to this crap very often..lol I did however turn down some offers to work on Tuesday or Wednesday this next week (I am going to need that rest..lol) and some of my coworkers were offering mucho moola to pick up those shifts.


----------



## Sinister

Looking down from my friends balconey here in Cali, I am struck by how great a job maintenance actually does around here. Shortly before we left for Colorado, I noticed Omega had thrown down an empty cigarette pack on the ground below Spaulding's apartment. Guess what? It's still there and in the same place! Don't know whether to laugh or shake my head in utter disbelief and disgust. Maybe I'll do a little of both.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Eagles are done..........


----------



## skullboy

I Hate The Holidays!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## edwood saucer

Pray I haven't scre*ed a deadline...


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Ten days til my last day of work, of which seven are working days!


----------



## edwood saucer

dodged bullet - for the moment....whew.


----------



## DeadSpider

some one make it stop raining....


----------



## Hauntiholik

The pollution was so bad today I could hardly breathe.


----------



## Spooklights

Here's another holiday sneaking up on me....and I'm not even straightened up after the last one.


----------



## skullboy

An accident?Yea thats it an accident.HMMMM


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I wish I had a double oven for Thanksgiving on Thursday...


----------



## grapegrl

I really don't want to have this &*#[email protected]^ conference call I've got in 30 minutes.


----------



## Hauntiholik

We have to be on call all weekend because the customer says so.


----------



## scareme

Yeah! Yeah!! Yeah!!! Last day of work for two weeks. We're off on a trip to Ireland. After putting up with each other for 25 years and more importantly, not killing each other we deserve a break. Happy Thanksgiving all. Top o the morning too.


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> After putting up with each other for 25 years and more importantly, not killing each other we deserve a break.


Congrats for 25 years!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Who let the nutters out?

This old guy heard the air dam of my lowered car scrape on the sidewalk. He yelled "I heard that! I'm going to report you!"
WTF? Is there a covenant against plastic air dam scraping?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Where did I leave my wine glass???


----------



## DeathTouch

If it were up you but you would know.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I can't wait to go home.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Why did I wait until today to do the yard work?


----------



## grapegrl

johnnythunder said:


> I can't wait to go home.


Me either...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

grapegrl said:


> Me either...


Ok this is officially the longest day in the recorded history of humankind.


----------



## slimy

Hey JT, check your time, it's only 11:30, Your day isn't half over...... just sayin'


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Well, here it's almost 1, and I'm done at 3:30 so......


----------



## grapegrl

tick.....tick..........tick...............tick.................


----------



## Hauntiholik

Here kitty, kitty :devil:

I love your avatar GG!


----------



## grapegrl

Thanks, Haunti...I <heart> Chococat!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I need the pressure wash the driveway tomorrow to get rid of the grease from frying the turkey.


----------



## morgan8586

Cats...the other white meat!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*I miss AJ. He loved turkey more than anything, maybe even me. He knew when I brought it in the house and he would sit in front of the oven until it was done and he would demand the first piece. This is my first year without him in 15 years and I keep thinking something is wrong. I had a great Thanksgiving but then I'd flash on him and want to cry. He is not here.*


----------



## Sinister

Don't you hate it when you have to go to work in a few hours and you can do everything but sleep? Sort of the dilemma I find myself facing at this moment. I have tried to relax, not think about things and all I can do is stare up at the ceiling wide awake. Meanwhile, the minutes are ticking by. I will finally pass out an hour before I have to go to do my tedious tasks and I won't feel like going to do them at all. Going to work in the daytime is bad enough when you don't have sleep, but when you do the graveyard and three and four a.m. roll around...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I don't feel like driving home.


----------



## Hella

I want a nap....actually I want a lot of things right now, but a nap would be just perfect.


----------



## ScareShack

morgan8586 said:


> Cats...the other white meat!


Thats great, I love that saying!

off to do x-mas shopping soon for the kiddie's! Yeh what fun.


----------



## Hauntiholik

You can tell the second sugar hits the brain of a child.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I wonder what that pain in my chest is?


----------



## morgan8586

Will my employer cut the 40 something people before or after xmas?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Probably before morgan


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's going to be a sucky weather week.


----------



## skullboy

100 bottles of beer on the wall,100 botlles of beer.Take one down pass it around 99 bottles of beer on the wall,99.............................


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My lunch is good but Skullboy's sounds better


----------



## morgan8586

Looks like I may be unemployed for xmas..............


----------



## Hauntiholik

morgan8586 said:


> Looks like I may be unemployed for xmas..............


Oh no, that's terrible news Morgan! Will you be able to find a similar job soon?


----------



## Hauntiholik

I hate script kiddies.


----------



## skullboy

Whats the lesser of two evils?


----------



## Sinister

Speaking of scripts, I have a new one I will soon be working on. I and my writing partner are currently working on something novel wise that is going to kick some major amount of ass...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I hate going to the doctor.


----------



## Sinister

Just had breakfast for dinner. Besides the scent of baking bread or apple pie, is there a more homey smell than the frying of bacon and eggs? I think not and that artery clogging concoction was soooooo good going down as are most things that are not good for you. Wish I had some more, but I'm all out of the good thick bacon. Oh well, there are other days I can hasten along my imminent demise. Man, I wish I had that bacon...or some ham steaks. Even better. Just don't like cleaning up all that grease afterward.


----------



## edwood saucer

I'm tired. That's all.


----------



## morgan8586

Starting to worry.....must keep happy face on for wife and kids


----------



## Hauntiholik

morgan8586 said:


> Starting to worry.....must keep happy face on for wife and kids


Morgan,
I've been through 5 layoffs and the only reason I eventually lost my job was when the company shut down. I'd like to say "don't let it get to you" and "try not to worry and be positive" but I'm a dyed in the wool pessimist and I beat myself up over everything. All I can do is send positive vibes your way.


----------



## morgan8586

Thanks! I need all the positive vibes I can get my hands on......


----------



## Hella

You got some more from me Morgan, hang in there okay.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'll send you my picture if it will help, Morgan


----------



## Hauntiholik

johnnythunder said:


> I'll send you my picture if it will help, Morgan


Awww geez! Don't make him cry! LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'd like to go home now.


----------



## morgan8586

Back to work......oh joy!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

I have a head cold that I've gotten from my brother who visited me last Friday. I noticed through the evening that he was sounding stuffed up. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm so full! All I do is eat!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

I have been feeling like that for a couple of days now between eating leftovers and desserts.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm tired of looking at EDI transaction sets. Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## grapegrl

I love my new iPod Shuffle!!!!!


----------



## Fangs

What was it I was supposed to be doing? :>


----------



## Johnny Thunder

This fog is weird.


----------



## Sinister

Just watch out for Zombie Pirates, JT and you should be just fine.  

Anyway, it snowed last night and we have more on tap for today. That is not the point of this particular post. Here I am having the best sleep I have in some time, perfect temp for the inside, content I was constructive in my writing yesterday and what happens? I start hearing scraping before 6 this morning! The butt monkeys whom you can't see over the course of the week doing much of anything around the complex are shoveling right near the building we live in! I think this could have waited until at least 8. It's snowing again as I look out my window, I'll have to sleep later if I try to go in to work tonight. Oh, fellas...by the way, think you could come back say, around six tonight? I should be very deeply asleep by then too!


----------



## gypsichic

lol...........butt monkeys..............lol

that cold front is here..........temp is steadily dropping
it was a nice balmy 58-60 at 5:15 am when i was out w/the pooch patrol

it had dropped probably 10 degrees by the time i left at 7:30

snow/ice is suppose to hit this evening ..........yeeeee-freakin-hawwwww


----------



## Death's Door

I am beat this morning. I still have my head cold and I put out the 26 bags of leaves out front for the city to pick up last night for today's pickup. After that, I prepare the dogs' dinners for them. I go out, feed them, come back in the house and get into my pjs. Hubby wasn't home from hunting yet so I left them run around the yard after their dinner. This is 7 p.m. About an hour goes by and I go and check on them - only one beagle is in the yard - there should be two beagles (Max and Jakey Bonz) . I check the entire yard and panic starts to hit. I get dressed real quick and start checking the neighborhood - no sign of Jakey Bonz. I quick call hubby who is on his way home and break the news to him. Max and Jakey Bonz are his hunting dogs and I feel a heavy responsibility at this time because the gate that I kept coming in and out of with leaves didn't close properly thus giving Jakey Bonz the perfect opportunity to make a break for it. We went out separate ways on foot and in trucks to look for him. I'm concered because he never has been away from home this long (it is now 11 p.m.) and he does not go to anybody but us so no one would be able to check his bright orange collar with our name and phone number on it. We finally got home and called the police just so if anyone reports him, they will be aware and contact us. Max (the other beagle) is so upset that he is shaking and crying so we comfort him - Max and Jakey Bonz are brothers and we had them since they were 6 weeks old. Me and hubby were up at night looking outside. I finally fell asleep at 5 this morning and, of course, the alarm goes off at 7 a.m. I don't even want to get out of bed because I'm despressed about Jakey and I don't even know if I should go to work with him still missing and thinking about him not being here with us anymore. At this time I'm on a major guilt trip because of the unlocked gate. I get up, check the front windows and then the back door. What do my wondering eyes see but Jakey Bonz sitting on the back patio looking at the backdoor  . I was soooo happy I yelled to hubby to let him know that Jakey was home and safe. We were so happy to see him that I will scold him later today when I get home from work. I hope there is no excitement for me today. I don't think I will be awake to deal with it.


----------



## gypsichic

lol...........they always seem to find their way home

he was just out patrolling the neighborhood


----------



## morgan8586

Couldnt sleep last night...head is full of spun glass.


----------



## slimy

I was getting the animals ready for the cold snap and putting new perches in the 'hot house' for the birds when I heard the familiar 'click' of the door shutting. There is NO WAY to open the door from the inside. I was running the heater, and this thing is insulated with a big window that doesn't open. It was 80 degrees outside and well over a hundred inside. My cell phone's screen is busted so I can still call numbers, but have no phone bank. So I can't call nieghbors. 

The wife is babysitting for her friend and people have been calling her and waking up the baby, so she shuts her phone off. 

I could have busted the door off, then I would have had to fix it before today. 

Long story short- I get ahold of her, she calls the nieghbor ( the one that is scared to death of my dogs) who comes and lets me out. I spent about 30 minutes in the 'sauna' and lost a good 5 pounds. I put an inside latch on last night. 

I haven't felt like that big of an idiot in quite some time.


----------



## gypsichic

don'tcha just hate when crap like that happens...........lol


----------



## skullboy

Theres gotta be an easier way to get that keg in the basement.


----------



## Hauntiholik

skullboy said:


> Theres gotta be an easier way to get that keg in the basement.


Install a dumb waiter.


----------



## skullboy

I think I AM the dumb waiter.


----------



## Hauntiholik

How about a Keg O Matic elevator system? A full keg goes down to the basement and a short time later an empty one returns?

Does it have to go into the basement? I've been dying to install a tap at the kitchen sink.


----------



## skullboy

Basement is just my space,it's where I hide.It's funny you say the "keg O matic" As I stood at the top of the stairs thinking if my knees were gonna blow out on the trip down I thought "What I need is a keg O matic to move this for me."Great minds think alike.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I can't wait to leave work in 15 minutes.


----------



## Death's Door

All I can say is that those two damn beagles better be in their kennels when I get home!


----------



## Sinister

Figures. Those jackasses are at it again. The MINUTE I lay down, guess what? They're shovelling AGAIN!!!! It's like they have my apartment tapped. "There's that long haired **** thinking he's going to sneak some Z's in. Boy, is he in for a surprise!"


----------



## gypsichic

lmao.........sin sin sin..............


----------



## Death's Door

Sinister said:


> Figures. Those jackasses are at it again. The MINUTE I lay down, guess what? They're shovelling AGAIN!!!! It's like they have my apartment tapped. "There's that long haired **** thinking he's going to sneak some Z's in. Boy, is he in for a surprise!"


heheheheheh Hey you long haired **** - have you ever heard of earplugs!!!! Just kidding Sin. You're having a way with words today mister!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sin's posts tend to be colorful when he hasn't slept and he's a grumpy puss.


----------



## Spooklights

Yes, but ain't it the truth? You swear that some folks have a camera in your house.

Finally found something my Dad wants for Christmas!


----------



## Papa Bones

I used to think ******** were funny. Now that I've moved to a place where 9 out of 10 of the people are ********, I'm starting to just think they're annoying. I swear, if I hear "Git 'er done!" one more time, I can't be held responsible for my actions.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I love grilled steaks.


----------



## grapegrl

Just for Papa Bones... >>>clicky<<<

  

/waits for chaos to ensue


----------



## Sinister

Yes, self expression has never been a real problem with me. 

P. Bonesy, I can relate exactly to what you are saying. That used to be the same way where I once lived. May God strike down larry the Cable Guy for coming up with the mantra for inbreeders world wide! I can't tell you how many times I became incensed upon seeing that cursed number 3 everywhere I went. Made me want to shatter many a windshield with rock where I saw it pasted. Come on, ya hillbillies! It was Dale Earnhardt, not Jesus Christ, not Elvis Presley, but Dale "I drive in circles around a freakin' track" Earnhardt. Many a race fan mourned his passing and while it is sad the man died (At least he went doing something he loved) it's not like he did anything that incredible. Think the Earnhardt family is going to be weeping bitter tears at some fans funeral who's cow or tractor fell on top of them? Not gonna happen.


----------



## Papa Bones

Does P. Bonesy sound like a gangsta rapper to anyone else or am I just a freak?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm so tired.


----------



## skullboy

Oh Hell,6-12 inches of snow tonight.


----------



## Sinister

Papa Bones said:


> Does P. Bonesy sound like a gangsta rapper to anyone else or am I just a freak?


That's what I meant it to sound like, yes.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sinister said:


> That's what I meant it to sound like, yes.


Sin you crazzeeeee. :googly:


----------



## gypsichic

its sleeting like crazy out


----------



## Sinister

Not the first time I have heard that one, bud.  

Cold as a grave digger's ass it is, this frosty morn. The car almost didn't want to start going or coming from work. I did okay on the icy roads. Not hard to do really when you're driving what would be a brisk walking speed. Hope some of this stuff gets swept away today when I sleep (If I sleep that is. No telling if the ass goblins with their snow shovels might decide to pay another visit to the walk under my window.) I hate it when I feel like I am going to lose control and hit something. Can't afford my insurance going up right now.


----------



## gypsichic

exactly why i'm keeping my dusty rump in this warm house today


----------



## skullboy

Sin said "ass goblin"That makes me laugh.


----------



## morgan8586

cloudy 50's today....wheres the snow? Where is the artic temps? I want to start ice fishing now!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm tired of stupid people.


----------



## grapegrl

johnnythunder said:


> I'm tired of stupid people.


Me too, JT. I'm thinking about printing this out and putting it on my door:


----------



## skullboy

Here comes the snow.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

grapegrl said:


> Me too, JT. I'm thinking about printing this out and putting it on my door:


Love it!


----------



## skullboy

If I hear [email protected]#king jingle bells again somebody getting hurt!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

skullboy said:


> If I hear [email protected]#king jingle bells again somebody getting hurt!!!!


How about Hell's Bells? Better?


----------



## skullboy

Yes,THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## dynoflyer

Lot of folks on this forum spend a lot of time watching DVD's. As an ex-Netflix customer I LOVE Blockbuster by mail. Now you can take the returns to a Blockbuster store and exchange for another DVD, they scan them and mail them back for you so it shows up as a return right away. Doubles the number of vids you can access, plus free instore coupons every month. No, I don't work for blockbuster, just a tip from your uncle dynoflyer.


----------



## morgan8586

why did I have to open my mouth concerning next weeks VP visit? I do not want to participate......


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The commute home later is going to be a nightmare.


----------



## gypsichic

can't believe 3 of our turnpikes are shut down

been a couple of years at least since we've seen weather like this


----------



## Death's Door

gypsichic said:


> can't believe 3 of our turnpikes are shut down
> 
> been a couple of years at least since we've seen weather like this


How much snow have you gotten so far? I hear you guys are getting pounded with bad weather. I don't even want to tell you that it has been unseasonably warm (in the 70s). It will change later today but not as near as what you guys are experiencing.


----------



## gypsichic

oklahoma city got about 4.5 inches
midwest city which is about 10 miles from me reported 11"

theres about an inch+ of ice under all the snow though and we had 25-40 mph winds yesterday that created lovely drifts

sounded like to me traveling was worse this morning than yesterday
AND its suppose to stay at the freezing level most of today and tomorrow and lows in the teens and 20's for the rest of the week........which for us will mean black ice

fun fun!

Pictures by gypsichic - Photobucket
go to winterstorm 2006 to see what it looked like yesterday - i've taken a few pics today and i'll post them later

Okies don't get alot of experience driving in weather like this and those of us that don't just are dangerous out there............lol

one highway patrolman they interviewed at 6 am this morning live said, as he was pointing behind him at all the 18 wheelers lined up down the highway at the entrance of the turnpike waiting and hoping it would open soon , "these are professionals and they're not driving........if you have a choice exercise that and don't get out cuz if you do you will most likely cause an accident or be involved in one'

'treacherous' is the word being used for the roads


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That definitely stinks......Yeah, we're getting slammed with 60 MPH winds and it will all be rain, but that means downed trees, power outages, snarled traffic.......

:devil:


----------



## slimy

Here's the kicker. Wednesday morning is was still in the high 70s, by noon it was thirty. Then came the snow, ice and sleet. Traffic is BAD. 

We had decent weather for halloween though.


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's Friday. Y'all should go home safely, get cozy and watch horror flicks.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here comes da rain


----------



## gypsichic

i exercised my option - and am hibernating..........lol


----------



## morgan8586

High winds here....rain to follow. Coming home at 2am will be fun.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hmmmm rains stopped, sun came out, still 74 degrees here.....what up, weatherman?


----------



## Hauntiholik

I think it's BEER-30!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

4 inches of wet snow, 28, with a gental breeze. I could have done without this.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I hope the roof doesn't blow off during the night.........hey White Christmas is on now......not as good as Holiday Inn, but........


----------



## claymud

Theres nothing like loud rock blastin in the backround...

And why is it that whenever I see the fun and games section I think of that song by BNL...


----------



## Hauntiholik

Can't sleep. Clowns will eat me!
Can't sleep. Clowns will eat me!
Can't sleep. Clowns will eat me!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Glad the storm basically missed us..........


----------



## slimy

Wish it would have missed here. 11 degrees this morning. Going to get hit again on Wednesday. Fun Fun Fun


----------



## Hella

It's Snowing!!! Want to know how much I dislike working outside in the SNOW!!! good thing I dressed in many many many many layers today.


----------



## gypsichic

at these temps the snow will be sticking around a little while


----------



## Peanut5150

I'm thinking you're right LOL...
I'm also thinking your one of the OK haunters I need to invite to my BBQ in Mar. when I set a date LOL


----------



## Anachronism

I'm thinking the horror film I'm watching is possibly the worst ever


----------



## Hella

My back is killing me, What I wouldn't give for a nice long hot bath and a massage after. 
Guess I will have to wait until later and just take a long hot shower instead.


----------



## skullboy

Is it wrong to skip xmas this year?Wake me when it's over.


----------



## ScareShack

skullboy said:


> Is it wrong to skip xmas this year?Wake me when it's over.


Nope nothing wron with that..if u got to do it...i wish i could!


----------



## gypsichic

bbq? mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Jesus roller staking Christ - how is it Monday again tomorrow........


----------



## gypsichic

comes after sunday???


----------



## Sinister

johnnythunder said:


> Jesus roller staking Christ - how is it Monday again tomorrow........


Heeeyyyy, don't knock Monday...It's my day off. 

Right now, I'm thinking about what to do tomorrow as a matter of fact. I have some heavy writing chores to take care of and a tattoo design that a dear friend wants from me. I hope that sucker turns out as bad ass as I'm planning on it to be.


----------



## morgan8586

Just got off work....gotta love 7 days a week. Monday starts another 6 day work week.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sinister said:


> Heeeyyyy, don't knock Monday...It's my day off.


As I sit here at work, how I wish I didn't work Mondays.......


----------



## gypsichic

damn its cold in here


----------



## Sinister

I rather like the cold. When and if I move from Colorado, I am going to miss actual seasonal change. Winter is all part of it and I'd rather be cold than hot any day of the week. Summer just totally sucks. I have never been like, "Boy, I wish it were summer!" Even as a kid.


----------



## gypsichic

i like both............but if i have a preference then i'll take summer although 30 days straight of 100+ temps was a bit much this summer


----------



## skullboy

I hate the emergency room.


----------



## Death's Door

Got the front porch roof replaced in October only to come home Friday night to find the top roof blew half off because of the winds. What the f**k!


----------



## Sinister

You know, Phyllis, I find it quite humorous that you use the word "****" but you substitute the u and the c with two asterisks.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Some people do not feel comfortable swearing in such an open forum Sinister.


----------



## morgan8586

My friend needs help, but he wont listen to me. I think things will end badly.....


----------



## gypsichic

somedays i walk away from saying 'WTF' my damn self..............lol


----------



## Death's Door

Sinister said:


> You know, Phyllis, I find it quite humorous that you use the word "****" but you substitute the u and the c with two asterisks.


It all depends on my mood. Sometimes it just comes straight out and then there are times when I feel I want to share my thoughts but not with such an explicit manner thus using asterisks. If I was posting this on Saturday morning after checking out the roof and picking up the pieces that landed in my yard, I don't think I would have been holding back and you would be reading the unedited version.


----------



## ScareShack

skullboy said:


> I hate the emergency room.


I just started reading this, why?

I hate them to, I just went in there this morning. There send me home with a broken ankle, damn doctors!


----------



## gypsichic

you broke your ankle???


----------



## skullboy

johnny933 said:


> I just started reading this, why?
> 
> I hate them to, I just went in there this morning. There send me home with a broken ankle, damn doctors!


Went in at 2 a.m. with chest pain.Went thru all procedures and I still feel like they dont know whats causing it.I got ekg,blood work, x rays, nitro,aspirin and god knows what else.They finally filled me up with Morphine and sent me home.The said all the heart tests are clear,however I still can barely move or breath.morphine worked for about 2 hours and it was back to normal.They told me to take vicatin and rest a few days and see how it feels.


----------



## gypsichic

i'm thinkin skullboy needs a 2nd opinion!

man i'm sleepy all the sudden..........i gotta get movin in 10 mins though
uggghhhhhhhhh
those 4 days off in a row spoiled me


----------



## Death's Door

skullboy said:


> Went in at 2 a.m. with chest pain.Went thru all procedures and I still feel like they dont know whats causing it.I got ekg,blood work, x rays, nitro,aspirin and god knows what else.They finally filled me up with Morphine and sent me home.The said all the heart tests are clear,however I still can barely move or breath.morphine worked for about 2 hours and it was back to normal.They told me to take vicatin and rest a few days and see how it feels.


What? Are they saying you're just stressed and need a vacation? Is that the cure all? Definitely get a second opinion!


----------



## Sinister

gypsichic said:


> i'm thinkin skullboy needs a 2nd opinion!


No doctor necessary, period. They probably nailed it right there in the emergency room. I am not totally privy to what is going on with him, but I am betting it has to do with depression. Tis the season so they say and he has been through some heavy times these past few weeks. He was even going to leave the board because of it. How has your sitch improved since, SB? Dr. Sin to the rescue my friend if all this crap that has been plaguing is still going on. My medicine for melancholy? Hook up with some of your buds, go out and do a few things that you guys like to do. Notice all your surroundings for the first time. Drink some, just enough to get buzzing--then quit. Don't get rip roaring drunk, because it will make matters worse. Just get back into being a dude again. After a few times of just kicking it with your posse will work miracles for you. You will see.

There. A complete diagnosis from someone who won't steer you wrong and a road plan to recovery that you would have spent thousands of dollars to get from some quack, totally 100% free. Get out there and have some fun, bud, you deserve to be happy.


----------



## skullboy

Da Weiner said:


> What? Are they saying you're just stressed and need a vacation? Is that the cure all? Definitely get a second opinion!


Taking the meds now,we will see.My normal DR says to let the meds work 2 days and call if pain persists.I would be willing to try the vacation though!


----------



## Nefarious1

Right now I am thinking about serial killers. 

The how's and the why's... Just reading stories on them.

I don't really understand my fascination with reading about killers. I've never killed anything besides the occasional fly or mosquito or whatnot. I don't own guns. Hell, I've only ever held a gun twice in my life and both times I got very anxious and had to get rid of it.

Sometimes I wonder if I'm just a serial killer waiting to come out her shell. LOL


----------



## skullboy

JT said it best.Use the downtime to reach post whore level on the site.


----------



## skullboy

Nefarious1 said:


> Right now I am thinking about serial killers.
> 
> The how's and the why's... Just reading stories on them.
> 
> I don't really understand my fascination with reading about killers. I've never killed anything besides the occasional fly or mosquito or whatnot. I don't own guns. Hell, I've only ever held a gun twice in my life and both times I got very anxious and had to get rid of it.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if I'm just a serial killer waiting to come out her shell. LOL


I love to read about them,wife used to complain cause on flights thats what I would read. She said it drew attention to me.I have been told I am the perfect candidate.


----------



## Sinister

Got an answer for this one too, Tammy. 

Serial killers aren't beholden to the laws of the land like the rest of us are. In the end, it's all about their skewed visions of the world and their neverending **** you to Da Man. Since we have to obey road laws though we think they suck, can't shoplift that item we really want, beat the **** out of someone who righteously deserves it, etc. for fear of reprisal, they threw away the law book a long time ago. It's just fascinating to us on a primal level that someone did something so extreme out of the ordinary and got away with it for so long. Freedom to do what you want despite what anyone thinks is what really appeals to us about the more evil and despicable dregs of society rather than the person themselves. You can't tell me Charles Manson would be anywhere near the case study he is if it hadn't been for all that bull**** he was the ringleader of in the sixites. He would just be another crazy not even worth a second thought. John Wayne Gacy? Richard Ramirez? Albert Fish? Guilles De Rais? Same thing.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm ****ing sick of everything.


----------



## Nefarious1

It's good to know that I am not the only one. LOL

And thanks, Sinister. I don't think that I have ever really thought about it like before.

So I've narrowed it down to it's probably either what Sinister suggested or I am trying to find a sure fire way to kill my husband and not get caught. LOL


----------



## Sinister

Probably what I said. Because if Alex is thinking the same thing about you, it might make for a very amusing premise for a sit-com on ABC.


----------



## Nefarious1

My own new hit gameshow on ABC!

Spousal Death Match! LOL

I love it.


----------



## gypsichic

must be gettin close to a full moon.............


----------



## Hauntiholik

Last night was the full moon gypsichic. It's the "Cold Moon".


----------



## gypsichic

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh................


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Damn cold out....Brrrrr...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Kinda a sad day, taking the halloween decorations down inside. It looks so bright and cheery now. o-well.


----------



## gypsichic

i wish FE would quit whinin' about it being so cold...........


----------



## skullboy

******* Doctors!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

glad i left work early


----------



## Nefarious1

I am thinkin the Hippo Christmas song is the greatest song ever. I'm on listen 10 now. LOL

I'm also thinking how I hate our fax machine being in my office.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nefarious1 said:


> I am thinkin the Hippo Christmas song is the greatest song ever. I'm on listen 10 now. LOL


toldja


----------



## gypsichic

is it time to go YET???


----------



## Hauntiholik

neuropsychiatrist - I don't think I like that word.


----------



## ScareShack

gypsichic said:


> i wish FE would quit whinin' about it being so cold...........


Yeh, Jeff, its winter time, its supposed to be cold, quit ur bitchin'...lol


----------



## ScareShack

Hauntiholik said:


> neuropsychiatrist - I don't think I like that word.


whats that word mean....some kinda doctor who speializes in neuro psy stuff with a fancy name and think he has the answers?


----------



## gypsichic

i have all kinds of answers............does that make me a doctor???


----------



## Hauntiholik

johnny933 said:


> whats that word mean....some kinda doctor who speializes in neuro psy stuff with a fancy name and think he has the answers?


From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Neuropsychiatry, as a subspecialty of Psychiatry, is the branch of medicine dealing with mental disorders attributable to diseases of the nervous system. It is closely related to the field of Behavioral Neurology, which is a subspecialty of Neurology that addresses clinical problems of cognition and/or behavior caused by brain injury or brain disease. Indeed, Behavioral Neurology / Neuropsychiatry is recognized as a single subspecialty by the United Council for Neurologic Subspecialties (UCNS).


----------



## skullboy

Are you guys saying this is who I should look for in the yellow pages?


----------



## Hauntiholik

skullboy said:


> Are you guys saying this is who I should look for in the yellow pages?


Nope. Not unless you are currently taking wellbutrin, xanax and zoloft daily.

"It's not rotten. It's a good brain."


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Or maybe more chest xrays


----------



## ScareShack

Hauntiholik said:


> Nope. Not unless you are currently taking wellbutrin, xanax and zoloft daily.


Hey, one of those is in my daily dose, what u saying...lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

johnny933 said:


> Hey, one of those is in my daily dose, what u saying...lol


You still have panic attacks daily?


----------



## skullboy

I used to be sick in the head,but the DR. says I is gooder now.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I love homemade chicken parm


----------



## skullboy

johnnythunder said:


> I love homemade chicken parm


Didn't you say that a week ago?Buds dropping off some muscle relaxers,lets see what that does.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I prob say it once every 2 weeks, muscle boy


----------



## skullboy

johnnythunder said:


> muscle boy


You wouldn't say that if you saw me.


----------



## skullboy

I am bored.


----------



## ScareShack

skullboy....if ur bored...lets see who we can get into chat tonight...pm some and wake them them up so we aint bored!


----------



## skullboy

I have a feeling I will be somewhere else.Otherwise I would like to busy my mind there.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm so happy I'm HOME!!!!!!!! i.e. no work....

My sewing room is all set up again and ready to go!


----------



## Anachronism

Family Guy is funny


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My head hurts.


----------



## Death's Door

I just put in for my time off and got the OK. I'm off from work from Dec. 18th until the 1st. I'm really looking forward to this.


----------



## gypsichic

i've love a vacation like that!


----------



## grapegrl

mmm...doughnut goooood...


----------



## Nefarious1

One of my responsibilities I do at my job is time and labor. Working in an all inclusive computer system called "PeopleSoft" things can get a little confusing because the system is loaded with information from different departments and if you don't know exactly what is going on, it's sooooo easy to screw it all up.

Well, I have been sending out departmental e-mails telling everyone that I need to know thier holiday hours so I can enter them. If I don't, there is a guarentee that AT LEAST 10 people will screw it all up and they won't get paid correctly. 

Having said that...

I got an e-mail from someone telling me "I tried to enter all my hours and I keep getting an error message telling me that I can only take 32 and not 40 hours of personal leave"

Well DUH! We are only alotted 32 hours! See, I work for the University of Florida and we get the 25th off as a Holiday and then we get the 26th to the 29th off paid with 32 hours of "December Personal Leave" that the state just gives us as a perk. I know these things and most of the people that work here should know these things too but the ones that don't make these avoidable mistakes because they are too effing lazy to read an e-mail!

These people **** me right off!

I am sure that none of this makes much sense but I just needed to get it off my chest.


----------



## gypsichic

perhaps a reply of "why do you think that is?" and when they say they don't know refer them to the employee handbook


----------



## Nefarious1

Believe me, gypsi, I wish it were that easy. Unfortunately these are our own "administrative policies" that my boss has made up over the years of having to deal with all these poo heads. 

Those that have a Bachelor's Degree are somewhat ok in the common sense area. Those with Master's Degrees are bad and those with Doctorates generally have to remove most of thier common sense to fit all the book knowledge.

Most of my people? Master's and Doctorates!

YAY ME! LOL

Since I just have a High School Diploma, I am LOADED with the common sense! And man they **** me off.

*shrugs*

Maybe I should try the smacking them up approach. LOL


----------



## gypsichic

ahhhhhhhhhhh yessssssssssss.............'the-smacking-them-upside-the-head" approach

i tend to wanna say 'do ya mind pulling your head outta your ass' in situations like yours............


----------



## Hauntiholik

I hate it when two days of work goes in the ****ter because management can't get the correct requirements from the customer.


----------



## Anachronism

I'm thinking that the Gieco Cavemen commercials are funny as hell


----------



## Ms. Wicked

My roast chicken is in the oven...

I'm toying with the idea of having a little drinkie....


----------



## skullboy

Ms. Wicked said:


> I'm toying with the idea of having a little drinkie....


Why not?Come on over to the darkside.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

skullboy said:


> Why not?Come on over to the darkside.


Come to the darkside, we have cookies... and booze.

OK - DONE!!!!!!!!!!! I just poured a glass of wine. This being home is great!


----------



## Vlad

Shrimp


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm beat.


----------



## Anachronism

George W Bush is a retard


----------



## morgan8586

Had to do a presentation today in front of the company's vice president of north america operations. No sleep, nervous as hell and I nailed it.......thank you GOD.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I like staring at the sky.


----------



## DeathTouch

If I had three boobs, would you still respect me in the morning?


----------



## skullboy

DeathTouch said:


> If I had three boobs, would you still respect me in the morning?


And people say there is something wrong with me!


----------



## Death's Door

morgan8586 said:


> Had to do a presentation today in front of the company's vice president of north america operations. No sleep, nervous as hell and I nailed it.......thank you GOD.


good for you!!!! Now get some damn sleep!


----------



## skullboy

Do you want it,do you need it ,let me hear it!


----------



## Hauntiholik

skullboy said:


> Do you want it,do you need it ,let me hear it!


I WANT IT!!!!
Is that from Saliva?


----------



## skullboy

Hauntiholik said:


> I WANT IT!!!!
> Is that from Saliva?


Yep,had it going thru my headphones.


----------



## morgan8586

Feel better got some sleep....Where did this damn snow come from?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I wonder if seven cups of coffee is considered too much?


----------



## Nefarious1

I have a nasty little headache sttin in right now.... I hate those.


----------



## slightlymad

will any one notice if i just go home now


----------



## skullboy

Beer Break!!!!


----------



## morgan8586

What does the caption above skullboy's G.I. avatar say?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

morgan8586 said:


> What does the caption above skullboy's G.I. avatar say?


"How about a nice cup of shut the f#ck up"


----------



## skullboy

Ms. Wicked said:


> "How about a nice cup of shut the f#ck up"


Nicely read MW.


----------



## skullboy

Do It!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I wonder how many people I could punch in the face before the cops restrain me.


----------



## skullboy

johnnythunder said:


> I wonder how many people I could punch in the face before the cops restrain me.


JT makes me chuckle.:googly:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I want to take a nap.


----------



## Death's Door

Ms. Wicked said:


> I want to take a nap.


Are your coming down from drinking all that coffee?


----------



## skullboy

I think it is the wine from last night.


----------



## skullboy

*1000 yea I am a whore!*

There ya go I can proudly scream to the world "I AM A WHORE!"  :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yes indeed you are!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Da Weiner said:


> Are your coming down from drinking all that coffee?


Yes! It seems to happen at about 2:00 every day!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

skullboy said:


> I think it is the wine from last night.


I only had one glass!!! But honestly, I'm not as young as I used to be so I feel it quite quickly.


----------



## gypsichic

damn i'm sleepy


----------



## Death's Door

I'm having fun posting today instead of working. Isn't that how it should be anyway?


----------



## skullboy

Site seems busy today.


----------



## Death's Door

skullboy said:


> Site seems busy today.


You seemed busy today posting.


----------



## claymud

Listening to Windows Media player with the fast forward button is fun


----------



## Ms. Wicked

This Baileys sure is good! I love being home!


----------



## gypsichic

i'm ready to blow this pop stand


----------



## Sinister

I'm starting to feel jazzed again. I am so wanting to just take an LOA from my job, jump on a plane and fly to Michigan. Find my buds Frightener's and the Baggses, find someone with some camera equipment, and start shooting a goddamn film. Gonna need a lot of extras for what we have in mind. :zombie:


----------



## Nefarious1

Ya know, I had a bunch of fun wasting time and posting today too. I don't think I've laughed THAT much in a while. Man I love to laugh.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Nefarious1 said:


> Ya know, I had a bunch of fun wasting time and posting today too. I don't think I've laughed THAT much in a while. Man I love to laugh.


Me, too. I was laughing pretty hard myself for a while there...

Dinner is in the oven now; chicken quesadillas


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I wish the hurt would go away.


----------



## grapegrl

Geez f'ing louise, it's windy outside!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Im thinking of my grandmother My cousin just sent me this box of family memories. I don't think she knows what some of this stuff means. I opened an envelope of pictures of a wreaked car. My mouth was opened. I knew immediately what it was . My grandmother was quite the speed demon...she loved her cars. My grandmother loved speed. One day she was picking my grandfather up from the train station....driving a million miles an hour, my father was with her...he was about five years old. She hit a Silver cup bread truck. So fast....my dad went through the windshield, my grandmother went out the door. She was in the hospital for months, he has the scar to this very day. I think it's amazing there are pictures of it.

I'm looking at a lot of memories here.....the wreaked car....the bread truck. I kept saying oh my God, oh my God.*


----------



## morgan8586

another day done....rumor is black friday is the 15th.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Office Christmas party tomorrow night - free grog and roasted beast.


----------



## gypsichic

love finding or getting those treasures like prettyghoul has


----------



## skullboy

I'm digging this old school IRON MAIDEN.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HMmmm, what else do I need from the store???


----------



## gypsichic

i should give FE my list


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

One list is enough....thanks though Gyps!


----------



## gypsichic

wimp


----------



## skullboy

I"M SICK OF [email protected]#KING PINE NEEDLES!!!!:googly: :googly:


----------



## morgan8586

Work tomorrow and probally Sunday again.......How many days can I go in a row before I melt down?


----------



## Hauntiholik

I know what you're thinking, 'cause right now I'm thinking the same thing. Actually, I've been thinking it ever since I got here. Why, oh why didn't I take the blue pill?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Mental breakdowns can be quite cathartic


----------



## morgan8586

Am I dreaming.....or is this really reality?


----------



## slightlymad

Do i really want to go outside for a pack of smokes or should i just take angelos


----------



## grapegrl

goddammit...I'm really not wanting to have this meeting this afternoon. grrrr...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hmmm, grocery shopping is done....


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I wonder how late we'll be out tonight?


----------



## grapegrl

Whew...that didn't go as badly as I thought, but I may have opened up a can of woims. I need to go back and study up on my statistical sampling handbook, though. *grumble*


----------



## dynoflyer

How long can I wait to do Christmas shopping and still get it all done?


----------



## skullboy

I HATE MALLS!!!Did ya hear about the whack job in Rockford,IL who was gonna set off grenades and shoot people as they fled the building?NUTJOBS!And people say I have issues.That was only like 20 miles from me,time to take the 40 with to the store.


----------



## dynoflyer

40 oz? Good idea.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I wonder what happened after I left?


----------



## Sinister

I got an amazing and refreshing eight hours of sleep today. For one reason or other I can't get enough Z's here lately and it's always great to be able to crash like that especially if there are no outside noises to intefere, or maybe there was and I was just too tired to be interrupted. At any rate, I am feeling better but thinking I can use a little more before I go to work tonight.


----------



## morgan8586

Flu season....I had it this weekend. The joy of hugging the toilet and hoping you dont bust a gut puking so hard.


----------



## Hella

I have been up for almost a full 24 hours now.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I really need help constructing an android, or at the very least, an ugly puppet who can sit through long boring meetings for me.


----------



## slightlymad

Why do i put myself through this every monday


----------



## gypsichic

gotta pay some bills today............


----------



## skullboy

Why didn't I pay more attention in Voodoo 101?


----------



## DeathTouch

How come I always buy too much when I get Chineese food? There is no way I am going to eat all the crap any how, but I do it anyway. Why?

And why do they get pissed when I asked for fried baboons instead of ragons


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Where has the morning gone?


----------



## DeathTouch

How come I can buy white or yellow cheese but both taste the same. That doesn't make sense.


----------



## slightlymad

Why does the new guy remind me of jefrey dailmer


----------



## Sinister

No it doesn't make sense; no more than having several different types of bottled water because all ******* water unless it has lime deposits and rust, or comes from a garden hose basically tastes the same as well.


----------



## skullboy

can we use the "F" word again?


----------



## Sinister

What do you mean again? We have always been able to use it. Just don't OVERUSE it. Like Dave Chapelle sez: Pick your spots.


----------



## DeathTouch

Also, if Taco Bell is getting rid of everything that has green onions on thier menu, what does that leave left? I think even their soda has green onions; not by choice but it seems to get in their before you get it. LOL.


----------



## Sinister

DeathTouch said:


> Also, if Taco Bell is getting rid of everything that has green onions on thier menu, what does that leave left?


The remanents of the pet population they jacked in that neighborhood to make the suspect meat of said menu items.


----------



## DeathTouch

Sinister said:


> The remanents of the pet population they jacked in that neighborhood to make the suspect meat of said menu items.


I wondered why they don't show the little dog any more on their commercials. Now I know why that double decker taco that I had was so lumpy.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No matter how damned smug and condescending you are, continue to pay me and I will continue to sit here and steal your money.


----------



## morgan8586

Someone is not happy working for the man.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's what hour long meetings with 'the family' do to me....


----------



## Ms. Wicked

<sigh> Why did I invite the kid across the street to come over and play with my son today?????????????????


----------



## DeathTouch

Because you thought you would get my time to yourself and it would be quiet. Of couse now you have two boys in your home. Didn't work did it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HMmmm, I wonder what DT is wearing???


----------



## skullboy

I wonder what's in the box ups just delivered?Could it be reinforcements?


----------



## Nefarious1

I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas


I want a hippopotamus for Christmas
Only a hippopotamus will do
Don't want a doll, no dinky Tinker Toy
I want a hippopotamus to play with and enjoy

I want a hippopotamus for Christmas
I don't think Santa Claus will mind, do you?
He won't have to use our dirty chimney flue
Just bring him through the front door,
that's the easy thing to do

I can see me now on Christmas morning,
creeping down the stairs
Oh what joy and what surprise
when I open up my eyes
to see a hippo hero standing there

I want a hippopotamus for Christmas
Only a hippopotamus will do
No crocodiles, no rhinoceroses
I only like hippopotamuses
And hippopotamuses like me too

Mom says the hippo would eat me up, but then
Teacher says a hippo is a vegeterian

There's lots of room for him in our two-car garage
I'd feed him there and wash him there and give him his massage

I can see me now on Christmas morning,
creeping down the stairs
Oh what joy and what surprise 
when I open up my eyes
to see a hippo hero standing there

I want a hippopotamus for Christmas
Only a hippopotamus will do
No crocodiles or rhinoceroseses
I only like hippopotamuseses
And hippopotamuses like me too!


----------



## Hella

Why did I have to be the one to see "them" last week when they left for Vegas, If you want to hide your affair, be smarter about how you go about leaving for trips ESPECIALLY when you work for the ******* company!! Now they think I am the one that said something about them....grrr...did you not see the 4 other people standing there with me that saw you too???


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wife swap? Egads.


----------



## slightlymad

wow does that mean i am heartless


----------



## morgan8586

Feed The Homeless To The Hungary.........


----------



## Sinister

Man, I need a neck massage or acupuncture. I have these episodes ever so often as they were related to my accident sometime back. It hasn't acted up in awhile, but when it does occur, it's a doozy. Just need a whole new spinal column...


----------



## skullboy

Sinister said:


> Man, I need a neck massage or acupuncture. I have these episodes ever so often as they were related to my accident sometime back. It hasn't acted up in awhile, but when it does occur, it's a doozy. Just need a whole new spinal column...


Have you checked ebay?


----------



## slightlymad

wow im off the next 2 weekends how did that happen


----------



## grapegrl

By the gods, I hate f**king idiots...and it's only 8:15 am...


----------



## skullboy

Quiet at last.Now for some tunes.


----------



## morgan8586

Dreaded call came today....the last brother of my father is ill and not expected to live thru the next week.


----------



## skullboy

Sorry Morg,It's a hard time.


----------



## morgan8586

Thanks bro....Its going to suck.


----------



## BooGirl666

Keep your head up morgan. We're all here for ya!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sorry to hear of this Morgan


----------



## Nefarious1

First... I'm really sorry to hear that, Morgan. But we are here for you if you need us. 

I am totally psyched! After an hours worth of phone calls to the IRS and my bank, the hubby and I FINALLY got our tax return! Seems that the wrong account number got written down and it went into someone else's account! We've been waiting for it for the past 6 months! 

Sooooooooooo... We finally got our $38.43! We ain't broke no more! LMAO 

I love gettin surprise money!


----------



## skullboy

I love gettin surprise money! [/QUOTE]

Its the right time of the year for that kind of suprise.I hate those types of phone calls.


----------



## slimy

Morgan, sorry man.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Morg I PM'd ya.

If you were here, I'd give ya one of these 11% alcohol beers


----------



## skullboy

is it bed time yet?Why do I look forward to bed time?I dont sleep.I know how you feel SIN.


----------



## ScareShack

Morgan, sorry to hear man


----------



## morgan8586

Thanks everyone...I'm glad your here.


----------



## slightlymad

Sorry morgan keep your head up and your heart stronge were all here


----------



## slightlymad

why are these damn kids so weak anymore that they cant handle the pressure of everyday? They run out and shot themeselves.
Are we failing as parents?


----------



## Sinister

slightlymad said:


> why are these damn kids so weak anymore that they cant handle the pressure of everyday? They run out and shot themeselves.
> Are we failing as parents?


While I don't condone suicide even I have to admit that things kids go through these days are a lot tougher than what we had to go through as kids. It only gets worse as the economy goes into the crapper, new designer drugs are made readily available to the demanding public, we have a self-serving jackass for a president and kids are made to feel inferior (The old "seen but not heard" analogy to the Nth degree) by authority figures whom are supposed to be there for guidance but are more like Nazi Stormtroopers. With all those factors in place, how can kids cope with everyday pressures? It's not all the adults fault, granted, but a lot can be laid at their door. If people are so concerned about kids doing bad things they need to stop having them for the situation isn't going to get better, only worse.


----------



## slightlymad

Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Morgan - We are here for ya.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Morgan, I'm sorry. I really and truly am.

My dad was one of twelve siblings. All of them passed away in their 40's and 50's except for two of my aunts who are in their 60's now.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I just scared everybody out of the chat room...


----------



## skullboy

Ma-na-ma-na,dee-dee-da-dee-dee,ma-na-ma-na,dee-dee-da-dee.ma-na-ma-na-dee-dee-da-dee,da-dee-dee-da-de-dee-dee-dee-dee.Why does this keep running thru my brain?:googly:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

skullboy said:


> Ma-na-ma-na,dee-dee-da-dee-dee,ma-na-ma-na,dee-dee-da-dee.ma-na-ma-na-dee-dee-da-dee,da-dee-dee-da-de-dee-dee-dee-dee.Why does this keep running thru my brain?:googly:


Rich, this is what popped into my head:

http://www.bogglesome.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=667&Itemid=42


----------



## Ms. Wicked

This thread is on page 69...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hm, it was until MsWicked posted to it....


----------



## ScareShack

Im so freakin tired of hearing this "wheels on the bus go round and roun, round and round" movie, i wanna smash it. But cant.


----------



## morgan8586

Life.....to see another sunset, smell another flower, watch the perfect spiral of a throw football, the taste of a T-bone cooked just perfect. How to measure life? How do you ......I cant put this into words. The end of a mans life....what was and wasnt done. Do we leave a mark in the sand or in stone with our lifes work? Who will care that we are gone? I'm a mess, I need some sleep.................


----------



## skullboy

Ms. Wicked said:


> Rich, this is what popped into my head:
> 
> http://www.bogglesome.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=667&Itemid=42


Why do I keep watching this?:googly:


----------



## slightlymad

Why is christmas so agravating?


----------



## Sinister

I was just on IMDB checking out some of the message boards and happened on the one that deals with the *Wolverine *movie coming out in 2008. Some little bitch was whining about Wolverine not being black. Why does someone ALWAYS have to play the race card? Guess this moron never heard of superheroes like Blade, The Black Panther, Storm, Falcon, War Machine, Brother Voodoo, The New Captain Marvel, Bishop etc.


----------



## Death's Door

I just wish I could skip Christmas this year. Don't get me wrong - I love the reason behind the season but the expense is just tooo much and I really don't care to buy gifts for people who don't need them (you just buy them to give them something). Is there any solution to this.


----------



## grapegrl

Sinister said:


> Some little bitch was whining about Wolverine not being black.


Oh, brother...  Uh...I wonder why they have a white actor playing Wolverine? Maybe because the character himself is a white dude???? This is the same kind of person who probably would have started bleeding from the rectum and had the ACLU file a lawsuit on their behalf if they picked a white guy to play Blade in that series of movies. This kind of crap makes me want to hurt stupid people and makes Baby Jeepers cry.

Actually, the only other person qualified (in my opinion) to play Wolvie besides the lovely and talented Hugh Jackman would be Glenn Danzig circa mid-1990s. Meh...I'm such a fangirl.


----------



## skullboy

If you are so damn important to where you have to talk on that f'ing cell phone the entire time you shop.Perhaps I could be of service and either staple or duct tape it to your ugly ass so you would be able to push the freaking cart out of my damn way!!!  :googly: And by the way those lines in the parking lot are drive isles not finish lines you stupid old man.Am I the only one who see's all those damn lines?


----------



## Nefarious1

Why are most people younger than 35 embarassed to admit they like bands like Air Supply?? I love love songs... I'm such a romantic.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm out of cream cheese. How could I forget to buy cream cheese when I shopped this week?


----------



## skullboy

Ms. Wicked said:


> I'm out of cream cheese. How could I forget to buy cream cheese when I shopped this week?


I got 2 in the fridge.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is it ever going to end? I mean, c'mon already.


----------



## slightlymad

Foget it Im taking my toys and going home


----------



## spideranne

Burnt popcorn is the worst smell ever.


----------



## DeathTouch

How come every time I see spideranne's name on board, my mind starts playing the Beatles song, Penny Lane? Expect it changes to spideranne. Isn't that weird?


----------



## Sinister

grapegrl said:


> Oh, brother...  Uh...I wonder why they have a white actor playing Wolverine? Maybe because the character himself is a white dude???? This is the same kind of person who probably would have started bleeding from the rectum and had the ACLU file a lawsuit on their behalf if they picked a white guy to play Blade in that series of movies. This kind of crap makes me want to hurt stupid people and makes Baby Jeepers cry.
> 
> Actually, the only other person qualified (in my opinion) to play Wolvie besides the lovely and talented Hugh Jackman would be Glenn Danzig circa mid-1990s. Meh...I'm such a fangirl.


Agreed 200% on all of the above, my esteemed colleague! Well, except I'm not a fangirl and I don't think Jackman is lovely.


----------



## Hella

Da Weiner said:


> I just wish I could skip Christmas this year. Don't get me wrong - I love the reason behind the season but the expense is just tooo much and I really don't care to buy gifts for people who don't need them (you just buy them to give them something). Is there any solution to this.


totally feeling you on this one Da Weiner. I have an agreement with my family that we don't buy gifts for each other, we spend time together instead, my sister and I usually get together with our kids each year and bake cookies together instead of giving toys that usuallty break in about 3 seconds..lol
and same for my grandparents, we give the gift of time with them, instead of getting them something to collect dust..lol I usually give my grandmother some specialty coffee's and her and I make plans to get together on a monthly basis to try them all, I get to spend some quality time with her nad hear stories about her life that I probably would never know otherwise. Just my own thoughts here rambling on...lol


----------



## slightlymad

I wish my mother in law would shut the hell up and go back to her dungeuon


----------



## Johnny Thunder

slightlymad said:


> I wish my mother in law would shut the hell up and go back to her dungeuon


Thank you. I wish my free loading sister in law would go the **** home already. Then again, whatever. I can still do my own thing. Cheers


----------



## skullboy

Merry Xmas Everyone!heres To You.


----------



## slightlymad

Do I really belive for a minute that I can go home on time today who care it mt first weekend off in nearly 2 years


----------



## skullboy

WHO THE HELL PUT "COLDPLAY" ON MY IPOD???


----------



## skullboy

Hi,honey.i See You.


----------



## dynoflyer

Christmas always brings out the best in people. That's why I like Halloween.


----------



## morgan8586

ha


----------



## slightlymad

Humbug


----------



## skullboy

WTF


----------



## morgan8586

must laugh, before I cry


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I really wish my head would stop pounding. I wish that person would stop talking too....hmmm I wonder if it's related?


----------



## skullboy

Does he have a phone???


----------



## Nefarious1

Pantera has always been my favorite since I was 15.... But man I gotta tell ya, Megadeth comes in a close second! 

I loooooooove Dave Mustaine even though he's a total ass.


----------



## skullboy

Nefarious1 said:


> Pantera has always been my favorite since I was 15.... But man I gotta tell ya, Megadeth comes in a close second!
> 
> I loooooooove Dave Mustaine even though he's a total ass.


I suffered thru the metallica movie,some kinda monster,hated seeing him cry about gettin kicked out.:googly:


----------



## Sinister

Dave Mustaine is a far better musician than all those pussies in *Metallica *combined. *Pantera *too if you want to get all technical about it. Mustaine has every right to be a prick in some instances, because he's just so damn good at what he does. _Hello me, meet the REAL me..._


----------



## skullboy

Sinister said:


> Dave Mustaine is a far better musician than all those pussies in *Metallica *combined. *Pantera *too if you want to get all technical about it. Mustaine has every right to be a prick in some instances, because he's just so damn good at what he does. _Hello me, meet the REAL me..._


I wont argue that he is a better guitar player,no doubt.And metallice wasnt pussies back in the day,yes since they have pussified during the later years,black to now,He has stayed more metal.and you cant compare pantera to modern day metallica,no contest.Its like disturbed or godsmack.Listen to thier first albums,way cooler than this modern,yuppyized **** they are shoving down our throats now.


----------



## Nefarious1

I agree that Dave is an amazing musician... But he's a total and utter asshole. Not just about that but about everything. That's a man with a wicked chip on his shoulder... But he can blow my eardrums out anyday!! But still... No one and I mean NO ONE can touch the magic that Pantera created together... And Phil Anselmo... He makes me weak in the knees no matter what he does or doesn't do. :googly:


----------



## Sinister

skullboy said:


> I wont argue that he is a better guitar player,no doubt.And metallice wasnt pussies back in the day,yes since they have pussified during the later years,black to now,He has stayed more metal.and you cant compare pantera to modern day metallica,no contest.Its like disturbed or godsmack.Listen to thier first albums,way cooler than this modern,yuppyized **** they are shoving down our throats now.


I didn't compare *Pantera *to *Metallica *in any way, shape or form. Neither band even comes close to *Megadeth *in way of comparison. Just my opinion.


----------



## skullboy

Its just sad how they pussify meatal to seell albums.


----------



## slightlymad

Are not all the great ones asswhole?

Thats why I havent bought a new album in some time


----------



## Nefarious1

LMAO Sin.. I have to TOTALLY disagree with you there. No one and I mean NO ONE can even TOUCH Dimebag when it comes to playin guitar. He "had" a sound and rhythm and a kick ass groove that was so unique to metal music. 

Now don't think that I am sayin that Dave isn't any good because I think he kicks ass as well... But Dimebag had magic. And on top of it he was one of the NICEST and COOLEST guys I have ever met in my whole life!

I'll never forget that concert..


----------



## morgan8586

Black Friday has come and gone......No cuts yet. Things are dead silent. No one is talking, everyone is seeking alliances. Its going to be bad.......


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I wonder if I can hire someone to wrap all these presents?


----------



## morgan8586

I might need a job soon.....do you pay in beer?


----------



## Spooklights

I'll wrap them if you pay me in cookies!
Now if I can just get someone to finish decorating my house....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hmmm. I wonder how long it would take Morg and me to make it to Allhallows House dressed in our elf costumes?


----------



## morgan8586

Freaking xmas party......drank my share of the Jim Beam. Hardly any one there the same level as myself. Mainly higher staff that did the handshake and then ignore the underling routine.....Life sucks.


----------



## Sinister

I have noticed a trend here as of late where it concerns spelling. From time to time, WE ALL mispell things and I am no exception to this. However, I have to wonder about folks who habitually make mince meat out of the English language. Maybe it's just that you're in a big hurry, if so SLOW DOWN. Maybe it's because you are with the secret service and this is some sort of code you use to send messages to your fellow agents. To my knowledge, James Bond doesn't post here. Could it be you simply do not know how to spell? If so, I implore you to learn how for your own day to day needs if nothing else. 

One of my pet peeves is the mispelling of thread titles. If this were just isolated to the threads themselves, then I would leave this whole issue alone, but it isn't. I can't tell you how many threads I have to "fix" on a weekly basis because of this particular bungle, but it's pretty frightening. We are always trying to recruit new members here, but what do you think they will think of a board Z has worked so hard to put together when they see threads that look like they were posted by second graders? You really can't expect them to take the board seriously with such messes. Many forums perish that have this problem and I don't want this to be one of them. I like a great many of you guys here and love posting with you, but we have got to work on this a little better. 

Literacy: Let's keep it alive.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Misspelling is a pet peeve of mine as well.

"Mispelling reefers to speeling a word incorrenctlly, as opposed to other erorrs in writing, such as incorrenct grammer, puntuation, and capitilazation. Mispelled word our often the result of a typo, of the lack of knowlege of the correnct form by the writer, or an erorr by a speelcheker that fixes a word incorrenctly. These mistakes often slip through into a pubilcation because of they're sudtbltyy."


----------



## Hauntiholik

Can someone explain to me why I'm in the doghouse because I suggested to my SO that he go to the Diamond Cabaret? Somehow I offended him.


----------



## skullboy

They need to make bigger kegs.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm going to say nothing original or clever right now: Christmas shopping sucks and I hate people.


----------



## skullboy

I will second that.


----------



## dynoflyer

Pats have the game well in hand, time to shop for dinner.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I can't stop smiling right now.


----------



## Fangs

dynoflyer said:


> Pats have the game well in hand, time to shop for dinner.


Another Pats fan?  Wahooooooo!!!!!!! Oh yeah.... doing the Happy dance! wait, can others see that?


----------



## Fangs

johnnythunder said:


> I can't stop smiling right now.


Smiling heh..... Well, it does make people wonder what you are up to! :devil: hehehe


----------



## claymud

I like driving... just as long as my moms not screaming too much


----------



## morgan8586

head still fuzzy


----------



## HibLaGrande

Although, a very cool choice for Wolverine, Danzig is way too short. Besides Glenn would kick Wolverines ass anyway. Adamantium won't save Woverine from having his soul sucked out and sent straight to hell.  Danzig would make a much better Lobo. would still need camera size effects though. Scratch that Rob Zombie would make a better Lobo, Danzig can be his Own super hero/villan.


----------



## slightlymad

I am totaly amazed at what a nice job our kids did with the x,mas decorations while we were out all day


----------



## Spooklights

claymud said:


> I like driving... just as long as my moms not screaming too much


Oh yeah, I remember those days. And the awful faces they make....!

Thanks for the lift. I'm laughing myself silly now, remembering the cemetery my Dad took me in to learn how to back up, and the bush I backed up over. Hey, at least it was in the right place if it was going to be dead....
Dad gave up after that, and just took me to get my license.


----------



## morgan8586

dancing JT--May everyone have a merry xmas.......


----------



## Nefarious1

I'm so tired but I had a great night tonight. Went to the ballet and saw The Nutcracker then a party at my sister's house. Good drinks, good food, a gift exchange (although I ended up with something retarded... LOL loved all the same though) And lots of time with friends and family. 

I had a good day.

Night!


----------



## slightlymad

monday morning office xmas party can i just go home


----------



## skullboy

Ok,I now know what the bill for my E.R. visit was.   :googly:
I think I could have had a decent funeral for that.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I hope you have insurance....


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The pork roast is in. I wonder how I should do the potatoes?


----------



## morgan8586

morg the dancing elf.....how the tables have turned!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My buddy and I make great Christmas party entertainment should anyone be hiring. We work for beer and laughs.


----------



## Hauntiholik

rum cake smells sooooo good


----------



## slimy

Rum smells good too.


----------



## Hella

smell...hah, It tastes good..lol Hey Haunti I am in the mood for some Blue...how about you???


----------



## morgan8586

Anyone interested in the JT&Morgan xmas special should please have their head examined......


----------



## slightlymad

Dont these people have vacation time? And cant they take ity and leave me alone.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hella said:


> smell...hah, It tastes good..lol Hey Haunti I am in the mood for some Blue...how about you???


I've got a few bottles (Zombie, Hurricane, Sauza Hornitos, Sailor Jerry Spiced Rum). Wanna straw?


----------



## Sinister

I have a day in court today in just a few hours. It's a phone conference as I cannot make the trip from Aurora to Gainesville FL. just for something that lasts anywhere from 5 to 10 minutes. It's a case of the first ex just trying to make one last bit of trouble for one of your favorite mods before she crawls away forever to some wallow never to be heard from again. I feel justice will give me the nod in this child support matter and if it doesn't I'm sure a rant is looming on the horizon.


----------



## skullboy

Screw this,I'm done wrapping this ****!Wheres a bag.:googly:


----------



## Sinister

skullboy said:


> Screw this,I'm done wrapping this ****!Wheres a bag.:googly:


I have always taken this attitude when it comes to wrapping gifts. Paper costs WAY too much just so someone can rip the **** out of it in seconds and discard what took you more time to do for so tedious and pointless a task.

"Here, hope you like it. Sorry about the Best Buy bag. I hope what's inside makes up for the lack of too expensive pretty paper from Wal-Mart."


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Those cookies I made yesterday are damn good!


----------



## skullboy

Ms. Wicked said:


> Those cookies I made yesterday are damn good!


Where's ours?


----------



## Sinister

*GODDAMMIT!!!!!!*

Once again, it would seem I get ****ed without the benefit of a kiss or foreplay...I HAVE TO PAY! :finger:  :finger:

First I get put on hold for almost twenty minutes on my dime, then the judge can't hear half of what I am saying because their "system" sucks, so the final verdict is I am to pay up monthly until it's paid off! Well, **** that. I am going to see how finances are this time around and pay it all as soon as I can just to get this particular monkey off my back and then I am done with it. **** the legal system, **** Gainesville and especially **** you first ex-wife of mine for being such a greedy, petty, cold-hearted jerk! I hope you are happy you got your way. I curse the day I ever met you.

End of rant. We now return to our regularly scheduled program already in progress.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

skullboy said:


> Where's ours?


They're going fast - I'm going to make brownies tomorrow...

The potato bread I made (in the bread machine) turned out awesome, too. The recipe still needs some tweaking, but it's flavor and texture is good.


----------



## skullboy

Ms. Wicked said:


> They're going fast - I'm going to make brownies tomorrow...
> 
> The potato bread I made (in the bread machine) turned out awesome, too. The recipe still needs some tweaking, but it's flavor and texture is good.


HHMMMM,need to speak to Mr.Wicked.
Is xmas over yet?Will it ever freaking end?People,people,people and more people.Sometimes I hate owning a truck.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hmmmmm...

speeding truck + holiday angst = perfect means to run over said annoying people


----------



## dynoflyer

Sinister said:


> *GODDAMMIT!!!!!!*
> 
> especially **** you first ex-wife of mine for being such a greedy, petty, cold-hearted jerk! I hope you are happy you got your way. I curse the day I ever met you.


Like I grandma used to tell me. "Lil Dyno, you never know what true happiness is until you get married. . . . but then, it's too late!"

- or -

Why get married? Find a woman you hate and buy her a house.

Hope you get past this, crummy time of year for this, sorry.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm drunk and don't want to work anymore. Merry Christmas!


----------



## claymud

Phones are by far one of worse inventions ever...


----------



## skullboy

I hope the father in law likes metal.   :googly:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm not highly motivated today.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Blizzard conditions suck. Have we closed the office yet?


----------



## morgan8586

fuzzy headed...need more sleep


----------



## skullboy

sleep who's that?1 problem solved.Beer is good,Destroy everything,destroy everything!.


----------



## Hauntiholik

YEA!!!!!! The office is closing!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yay! Hubster is off of work until after the New Year - he just ran to the store to pick up some wine!

Yay! Yay!


----------



## slightlymad

I think I will go stay at my mothers for vavcation its quiet there.....


----------



## Sinister

Here I am watching the snow whiz by early this morning the same as I was yesterday, finding it interesting as my car is locked in a tomb of it buried and almost inconspicuous. Lazed about mostly, sleeping, watching the *Jurassic Park *trilogy, *Frasier *and snacking on junk. Didn't have to go into work and that in itself was a plus. Looks like it will be more of the same for today.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I need to start the cookies...


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's a winter wonderland! Here's a look out of a bedroom window:


----------



## grapegrl

Wow! Snowed in! It's miserably muggy and in the 70's here in Florida. blech...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I love getting booze for Christmas presents.


----------



## grapegrl

Seems like I always give really nice wine/spirits-related gifts, but no one ever reciprocates.


----------



## slimy

grapegrl said:


> Seems like I always give really nice wine/spirits-related gifts, but no one ever reciprocates.


How right you are, grapey!

Do you have to spell it out for them. PEOPLE, I LIKEY THE DRINK!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I finished the cookies for the party... they look so good with red and green M&Ms...

I'll make brownies on Saturday.


----------



## skullboy

I hate lawyers!


----------



## grapegrl

Book 7 is officially titled: _Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows_

_/_does the "can't wait to read it" dance


----------



## Hellrazor

im off ijn less than 2 hours and Im off for 5 days.... gosh, the time is goooooinnnn sooooo ssllloooooowwwwlllyyyy


----------



## Hauntiholik

Too much snow. The truck is stuck in the street. I'm not going to work tomorrow.


----------



## Hellrazor

I wish there was snow her! Whats up with that?


----------



## claymud

Hellrazor said:


> I wish there was snow her! Whats up with that?


I'm not complaining. Today was like spring, real nice outside.


----------



## claymud

Hellrazor said:


> I wish there was snow her! Whats up with that?


I'm not complaining. Today was like spring, real nice outside. People say Global Warming is a bad thing


----------



## skullboy

I must be a girlie to buy a 1/4 barrel!What a puss!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm hungry


----------



## skullboy

Hungry?With cookies and bread and all the other homemade goodies?How could that be?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Another nice day, no snow, temps in the upper 30's to low 40's. I hope this last until March.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

skullboy said:


> Hungry?With cookies and bread and all the other homemade goodies?How could that be?


I had about five cookies this morning! LOL

I'm waiting on dinner now, having a hot chocolate.


----------



## skullboy

Hot Chocolate?thats Not Booze.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Uh oh. Our Christmas lights went out... I wonder what's wrong?


----------



## slightlymad

BAH! HUMBUG! She has guts complaining that I didnt help with xmas this year when even the kids said she never helps


----------



## morgan8586

life sucks.


----------



## slightlymad

AAHHHn last day of work for a few days


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I guess I'll walk into the kitchen and pour another cup of coffee


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Today is going to probably go down as a day that feels like the longest day in recorded history. Can't wait to get home to smell baking cookies in the oven


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I like coffee


----------



## Sinister

The scrapers were at it again this morning, but God bless 'em this time around. I talked to one dude trying to find out if our road was going to be cleared by plows and he told me they have already been out three or four times but can't do it. Why? Because some yutz, about twenty of them to be exact, are blocking the drive arounds by being stuck in the snow. It's incidents like these that make me believe that most of the planet is inhabited by cretins. I really, really need to get to work today. The first plow I see come through, I'm going to have to go unbury the Stang. No sense in doing it if I can't get down a friggin' road through two feet of snow and a south of the border rattle heap in the way. Damn the luck!


----------



## spideranne

My husband keeps telling me he got me a present that earns him major points. What could it be????


----------



## dynoflyer

Beagle wanted to go for a walk this morning, so I took her with to drop off the car for service and walked the five miles back home. She'll sleep the rest of the day after that walk!


----------



## Nefarious1

I do NOT want to be here right now. (at work) I want to be at home playing with everyone else! Shoppin and laughin and havin a good time. I hate work!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm soooo tired from roller skating. It was fun, but I forgot how hot you get. I should have worn a light weight tshirt instead of a sweater.


----------



## spideranne

I'm still at work. Not working, but my butt is in the cube and thats all that counts. Someone better come around and tell us to go home soon.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm going to have a hot chocolate and take a nap...


----------



## slightlymad

The one day I actually care when I leave and that prick is late.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yay! I woke up from my nap and the outside Christmas lights are on! Hubby fixed it!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What's better than hanging out and having off for 10 days, drinking a beer (or 6) and smelling the baking cookies?


----------



## Sinister

Wasn't able to to work after all tonight. Got stuck but good trying to get out of the apartment complex and finally after over an hour of spinning my wheels, I was finally with the help of some neighbors, get it into a parking space and said, "**** it! I'm calling in!" Hence, this late posting. Maybe they'll get this freakin' problem solved tomorrow. Already missed too many days because of this ice and snow. Starting to realize why some of my buddies here hate this stuff...


----------



## morgan8586

wish we had some snow here for xmas....its not the same without a nice blanket of snow


----------



## slimy

I'm just fine with out a white Christmas, thank you very much. 

We already had our cold spell, and I could live without another one for the rest of the season.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Imagine my surprise when I opened an envelope from my employers that I just left.

The admin supervisor has a lunch party every year for her staff, all of the account management supervisors. It's her tradition to get a gift for everybody. Last year she gave $25 American Express gift certificates.

This year, she did that again because she sent one in the mail to me and wrote in the card "Thank you for being such a great employee." 

I was so touched and taken aback that she included me, even though I'm not there. It's things like this that made is such a great place to work.


----------



## morgan8586

One more day.....the kids cant wait.


----------



## Hauntiholik

4am and there's a dog barking. It sounds like my next door neighbor's dog.
I'm getting pissed and then I think - that dog doesn't bark unless there's something in my backyard. I looked outside to find a dog in MY backyard.
I'm NOT a dog person.
The dog looks like it's from the house two doors down. I let him in and check his tags and he is the neighbor's dog. Since I was woken up at 4 am from this dog his owners will be awake soon to know about it. I opened the garge door to find a bucket of dog food. WTF? Who dumped this dog at my house?

The dog owners house is dark and the garage door is halfway open. There's no lights on and nobody answered the phone.

The sheriff is here now to check on the neighbor and secure their house.
Merry xmas eve....


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Hauntiholik said:


> 4am and there's a dog barking. It sounds like my next door neighbor's dog.
> I'm getting pissed and then I think - that dog doesn't bark unless there's something in my backyard. I looked outside to find a dog in MY backyard.
> I'm NOT a dog person.
> The dog looks like it's from the house two doors down. I let him in and check his tags and he is the neighbor's dog. Since I was woken up at 4 am from this dog his owners will be awake soon to know about it. I opened the garge door to find a bucket of dog food. WTF? Who dumped this dog at my house?
> 
> The dog owners house is dark and the garage door is halfway open. There's no lights on and nobody answered the phone.
> 
> The sheriff is here now to check on the neighbor and secure their house.
> Merry xmas eve....


OMG - that's odd.

Any more information?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

We'll be talking to my in-laws in England tomorrow. Hubs is setting up the webcam - it's the only time we use it. He just built a platform out of Legos for it to sit on top of the laptop! LOL It's really effective!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ms. Wicked said:


> OMG - that's odd.
> 
> Any more information?


Nobody was in the house. The sheriff found an open suitcase in the bedroom with clothes piled around it. He also found the daughter's baby bag made up in the kitchen but it was left behind. All of the hospitals nearby have been contacted but due to privacy laws we can't get any info.


----------



## skullboy

Same ****,Different Day.Somethings gotta give.:finger:


----------



## morgan8586

Time to put on the happy face and make holiday cheer!!!!


----------



## Sinister

'Twould appear we are going to get a repeat performance of the great snow storm we had this past week, for the remainder of the week starting tomorrow. The snow plows STILL haven't cleared our apartments drive throughway where it's easily accessible, and I haven't been able to move the Stang out of this place since the last snow. Guess it won't be happening any time soon now. Damn it all! I'm almost totally persuaded to make my appearance back in the Sunshine state when that ice all melts away and just stay there. Beginning to lose patience with this crap.  

Be my luck when I move back, we'll have a very active Hurricane season. That would be just about par for course.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Coffee good.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm heading up to my sewing room!


----------



## Sinister

Ms. Wicked said:


> Coffee good.


"Chee-Kan! Goot!"


----------



## slightlymad

mAN I CANT WAIT TO TRANSFER THIS GUY TO NIGHT SHIFT


----------



## grapegrl

Wow...Sinister's avatar's lookin' good!


----------



## Sinister

Heh heh heh!  I knew you would like that Double G!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My Grey Goose martinis make dinner parties more fun


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Sewing makes me hungry!


----------



## slightlymad

Yes i am definitly going to mommies for vacation


----------



## morgan8586

6 days off--whoo hoo!!!!


----------



## Sinister

*Return of the Scrapers, or Jeez! Can't I Just Have One Good Day of Sleep?*

I finally get to where I am sleeping just fine for once in quite some time and the scrapers, a new set of them are outside doing what they should have done a week ago, i.e. making the throughway passable instead of looking like a miniature version of the Grand Canyon. Don't know how efficient of a job they're going to do, in light of the fact they're using a freakin' truck with a fork attachment and not an actual snowplow. Fat lot of good it's gonna do either way as we're supposed to get dumped on again tomorrow through Saturday. It's a vicious cycle and it's convenient that they do this right now, this moment. Maybe this will prompt me to get off my lazy ass and try to look for those cameras I'm sure are probably secured in the vents somewhere. Hmmmm...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My mother in law is pretty drunk.


----------



## slimy

Wow, JT. I wish my mother in law got prettier after she was drunk.


----------



## Anachronism

I'm thinking I should go to bed soon


----------



## scareme

Hi ho. Hi ho. It's off to work I go. Dragging my sorry butt off to hell.


----------



## slightlymad

Man all I do lately is look forward to vacation at home and as it comes all I do is look for someplace else to go.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The gas stations are running out of fuel again and some grocery stores have many empty shelves  All of this snow (and more to come) has hit Colorado HARD.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

It's really nice not working.


----------



## gypsichic

wonder why JT's so obsessed w/my signature...........


----------



## Hellrazor

Gosh! Im tired


----------



## morgan8586

Trying to get tickets to the local semi pro hockey game. Go SteelHounds!!!


----------



## skullboy

bsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbsbbbs


----------



## Hauntiholik

ACK! More friggin SNOW!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm full. And tired. Don't know why I'm tired. I slept until 11:00 then spent most of the day sewing...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

huh, why don't I have any pants on?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> huh, why don't I have any pants on?


No comment.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, that in its self, is a comment... LOL


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Well, that in its self, is a comment... LOL


So, are your pants still off?


----------



## Fangs

Hmmm... What did i miss?


----------



## slightlymad

Damn. You poor folks in denver


----------



## Hellrazor

i wannna go hoommmmmmeeeee...


----------



## Hauntiholik

Snowbound AGAIN. I wish I owned a snowblower.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Mmmmm. Coffee.


----------



## gypsichic

where the hell is Sin


----------



## Sinister

SIN is where you least expect it. If you speak of the actual man himself, Lo, here I be.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Time to disappear back into the sewing room...


----------



## Hauntiholik

gypsichic said:


> where the hell is Sin


If you don't know where to find it....in a matter of time SIN will find YOU. hehehe


----------



## gypsichic

Lol..........


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Lunch break.

Ugh! Putting the braided trim on the vest is tedious. But it looks good.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I should be doing the dishes not sitting here, o well.


----------



## gypsichic

it would be a great day to be home puttering around


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I can't wait for everyone to finally go home.


----------



## gypsichic

wonder if hubby's gonna feel better by tomorrow............


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

if you would only stop beating him with your broom...... LOL


----------



## gypsichic

lmao...........don't you have something to go clean???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

indeed I do, laundry right now, cleaned out to kitchen drawers an hour ago....


----------



## gypsichic

my address is.............


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

be careful of what you wish for! LOL


----------



## gypsichic

Jiffy's sleeping - i think i'm safe


----------



## Johnny Thunder

**** am I drunk


----------



## skullboy

johnnythunder said:


> **** am I drunk


I am there with you bro.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

skullboy said:


> I am there with you bro.


I'm starting on my first glass of wine!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

OK - the goth gown is esentially finished. All I have to do is sew close the front openings on the vest and sew on the clasp tomorrow. 

Hooray!!!!!!!!!!

P.S. This wine is very good.


----------



## gypsichic

theres not ever enough booze for me


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm really in the mood for this wine tonight.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

These Jedis keep on dropping their light sabers... they really need to hold onto them.


----------



## morgan8586

why cant I get the mp3 player to download?


----------



## gypsichic

damn i'm full from dinner


----------



## skullboy

Another day in paradise.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Let's go shopping.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I guess I'll take the tree down on New Years Day.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What's that I hear? Oh, right, nothing - it's finally an empty house


----------



## morgan8586

Need to take the outside lights down while the weather is nice......


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I need to write the shopping list for the food I'm bringing to my cousins tomorrow...


----------



## skullboy

MMMMMMMMMM,BEEEEERRRRRRRR.


----------



## skullboy

Oh Crap!Almost 2000. :xbones:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, my cousin cancelled the New Year's eve party at her house - her stepsons, who are with them for the weekend, are sick...

Now I have all of this food for stuff I was going to make for the party! LOL


----------



## spideranne

It's cold in the house.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Is it greedy to want something so soon after Christmas?


----------



## slightlymad

Not when it is the right hing to want


----------



## morgan8586

lost my best friend to a heart attack. thanks to everyone in the chat room who helped me with my grief........


----------



## Fangs

i'm sorry morgan....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Should I pop open the booze an hour early???


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The bread smells delicious - I'm getting hungry!


----------



## slightlymad

HMMMM OLD BAY shrimp


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yeap, lets not wait...open bar!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Happy New Year I love booze and food


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm not quite ready yet!!!! But please, start without me!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sorry I didn't wait...I'm so rude! LOL Cheers!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Cheers - 

...you're not rude... I wouldn't wait either!


----------



## ScareShack

Happy New Years!!!!! why the hell im I here!!!lol


----------



## morgan8586

happy new year!!! Please GOD let 07 be better then 06........


----------



## slightlymad

OMG why did i let everybody have off today


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I hope the new year brings me and my family a much better year.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm so excited about this year.


----------



## slightlymad

Let us all MAKE 2007 a better year


----------



## skullboy

OK,Good,bad or otherwise I will try again. :zombie:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's back to the school routine.

Life get so much easier when your kids can dress themselves!


----------



## skullboy

I Love Life!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I hope you're not talking to me!!!!


----------



## skullboy

Ms. Wicked said:


> I hope you're not talking to me!!!!


NO mam,just a thought to someone else.Please forgive the intrusion.YEa I know BAD SKULLBOY!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

skullboy said:


> NO mam,just a thought to someone else.Please forgive the intrusion.YEa I know BAD SKULLBOY!!!!


Phew! Just so long as it's not me! I thought maybe it had to do with the Gremlin! LOL


----------



## Ghostess

I have to work on my post numbers. I'm slacking, slacking BIG time.


----------



## morgan8586

I cant believe that Ghostess said she was afraid of me.....sweet, innocent, little ol' me.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Turns out the new year is going to be a turning point for me personally and professionally. Let's hope all for the better.


----------



## Ghostess

I can't believe Morgan thinks he's innocent.


----------



## Sinister

Glad the holidays are over. Maybe this wave of doldrums I have been feeling lately will go away and I can concentrate on the more important things like my writing (grapegrl, I haven't forgotten you) and other projects that scream for my attention. Just haven't felt like doing too much of it since this year's holidays didn't feel "homey" to me.  Maybe this year will be different...


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Ahhh - full moon tonight.


----------



## grapegrl

Sinister said:


> Glad the holidays are over. Maybe this wave of doldrums I have been feeling lately will go away and I can concentrate on the more important things like my writing (grapegrl, I haven't forgotten you) and other projects that scream for my attention. Just haven't felt like doing too much of it since this year's holidays didn't feel "homey" to me.  Maybe this year will be different...


Hang in there...whenever you're ready to get things cranked up again, just let me know. The holidays were crazy for me and things are finally starting to settle down a bit at work.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Time to jump in the shower then continue cutting the pattern for the cloak... gotta keep the momentum going!


----------



## morgan8586

morgan is innocent....ask anyone....


----------



## grapegrl

It's official...I work with some of the dumbest f*cks on the planet. I think that I'm going to go hit myself in the head with a tack hammer repeatedly until I pass out.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Awww don't do that GG. You'll become one of them.


----------



## Ghostess

I wish the voices would stop. Or at least stop arguing.


----------



## DeathTouch

Does anyone have a hammer I can borrow?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I've run out of steam - I need a break before starting some housework.


----------



## Ghostess

Oh crap! I knew there was something I was forgetting to do today-- housework!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

hee hee - that happens to me a lot!


----------



## grapegrl

DeathTouch said:


> Does anyone have a hammer I can borrow?


cute... That reminds me...does anyone have a tiny violin I can borrow?


----------



## morgan8586

the funeral will be friday......


----------



## Fangs

Sorry for your loss morgan, hope I helped to cheer ya up!


----------



## ScareShack

Why im i still awake!!!! i need to get up in 2 hours for work...arghhhh!


----------



## Ghostess

Ugh..........


----------



## Death's Door

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Ghostess

That freaking computer is driving my voices CRAZY(ier)!!!!!!


(Good Morning DaWeiner)


----------



## spideranne

I hate it when you can't remember a login, I've tried everything....what did I use?????


----------



## Fangs

grrrrr.... i keep getting on here too late..... uggh... why do i have to wear this stupid brace, i cant' type right....


----------



## morgan8586

Did I just read that Ghostess swings both ways.........?


----------



## Fangs

are you misbehaving again?


----------



## morgan8586

Is it ok if I am?


----------



## Fangs

sure, you wouldn't be you if you weren't would you? :googly:


----------



## morgan8586

Im not sure who I am anymore.....


----------



## Fangs

yes you are, your just playing LOL


----------



## morgan8586

No, Im serious. I feel disconnected.


----------



## Fangs

Why do you feel that way?


----------



## morgan8586

It has to do with the death of my friend. I have a hard time dealing with this sort of thing.


----------



## Fangs

sorry, i tend to crack jokes when things get to me.....


----------



## morgan8586

time for bed....."see" you later


----------



## Fangs

wow... OMG... its late and i have another appt in 5 hours... LOL


----------



## Fangs

yep, see you later LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

People above my post confused this thread with the Questions one 

Having another day off today is sweet.


----------



## scareme

Hubby is coming home from Guam today! Yeah!


----------



## skullboy

Hair of the dog,anyone?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did anyone besides our Colorado friends get any snow?


----------



## Death's Door

Hsppy Friday everyone. No snow here. We've been having a mild winter so far (50-60 degree days).


----------



## Ghostess

I hate the upcoming few days. Doesn't everyone swing both ways? What would be the point of swinging if they didn't? ;-) We have gotten a lot of 'snow' lately and will be getting more today-- in Florida, it just melts before it makes it to the ground and is commonly called "rain". :-D My, the voices are active this morning!


----------



## Death's Door

Did anyone get to see the moon (the one in the sky) last night around 6:30-7 p.m. It was awesome. I actually pulled over to check it out.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I will hopefully be productive today.


----------



## dynoflyer

I will get over my cold today


----------



## Sinister

It's snowing again...

Just freed my car yesterday from it's two week long ice entombment only to have the **** start piling back up. Driving home from work this morning, I barely made it, but I am here and I'll be damned if I am going back out in it. Oh well, looks like the Stang is gonna get buried yet again.


----------



## Ghostess

Man, that litter box stinks.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I am so NOT a morning person.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Funny, 9:52am....Ms.Wicked, that's more like mid morning! LOL


----------



## Ghostess

I am cranky. I looked at my bank account. Then I looked at all my bills. Then I got cranky. Then I updated my resume. What makes me even more cranky, is that I said I wouldn't have more bills than money again, and I did it anyway. How can one person be so stupid? I'm so cranky now, that I will eat the entire plate of chocolate chip cookies that my friend made, then I will feel not only guilty about the bills, but also about how fat, lazy and non-motivated I am and how messy my house is right now.

*sigh* I guess it's just one of THOSE days.


----------



## Death's Door

Ghostess said:


> I am cranky. I looked at my bank account. Then I looked at all my bills. Then I got cranky. Then I updated my resume. What makes me even more cranky, is that I said I wouldn't have more bills than money again, and I did it anyway. How can one person be so stupid? I'm so cranky now, that I will eat the entire plate of chocolate chip cookies that my friend made, then I will feel not only guilty about the bills, but also about how fat, lazy and non-motivated I am and how messy my house is right now.
> 
> *sigh* I guess it's just one of THOSE days.


I think it's time for you to raid the liquor cabinet. I'm assuming some of these bills are from Christmas or no. Also, it would definitely make cleaning the house better.


----------



## Ghostess

Da Weiner said:


> I think it's time for you to raid the liquor cabinet. I'm assuming some of these bills are from Christmas or no. Also, it would definitely make cleaning the house better.


LOL... I would have been drunk already if it were the old days, but the man doesn't like me too much when I drink and that just compounds things. Although--- he will be gone all day today because he's doing color for the 'Cudas game tonight.......

The bills are from the past whole year, redecorating, fixing some things on the house, replacing some furniture and things from my first marriage, Halloween (painful that was), and yeah, Christmas which sent all the CCs over the top. I'm an impulse buyer, and an obsessive/compulsive, which makes me absolutely batty! I tell myself NO, then I spend anyway, then I get all depressed because I can't stand up to myself. I'm just really screwy, and I didn't used to be this way until the divorce from my ex who used to tell me what I could spend, when I could spend it and what I spent it on.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Ghostess said:


> LOL... I would have been drunk already if it were the old days, but the man doesn't like me too much when I drink and that just compounds things. Although--- he will be gone all day today because he's doing color for the 'Cudas game tonight.......
> 
> The bills are from the past whole year, redecorating, fixing some things on the house, replacing some furniture and things from my first marriage, Halloween (painful that was), and yeah, Christmas which sent all the CCs over the top. I'm an impulse buyer, and an obsessive/compulsive, which makes me absolutely batty! I tell myself NO, then I spend anyway, then I get all depressed because I can't stand up to myself. I'm just really screwy, and I didn't used to be this way until the divorce from my ex who used to tell me what I could spend, when I could spend it and what I spent it on.


Don't beat yourself over the head and be too hard on yourself. You've been through a lot of change by the sound of it.

Rather than be mad, take it for what it is. We're all human and need to blow off steam from time to time. 

From this point on, buckle down and work out a budget. If you stick to it, you'll see the progress, even it's a little bit at a time. And rather than spending more, get started on inexpensive projects to get ready for Halloween! There are only 298 days left and it will be here in no time at all!


----------



## Death's Door

I sometimes get that way myself with the obsessive/compulsive thing. I have actually devised a two year plan that if I stick with it, I will actually have paid most of my cc bills and loans off. It's only been 6 months and I'm starting to see decreases in my payments. Get focused Ghostess!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Funny, 9:52am....Ms.Wicked, that's more like mid morning! LOL


LOL It takes a while before the caffein really kicks in.


----------



## grapegrl

Holy cheez on a cracker...I'll be glad when this day (and week) are over!
 :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, it is Friday....Grocery shooping is done.....
I should start inventory and reorganizing????


----------



## Ghostess

Okay, you guys give good advice.  Control is what I need.

I had a bowl of Special K since I was feeling short-bus Special today, instead of the dozen cookies that are on the counter. I feel good about that decision.

I'm making a plan for getting my compulsions under control and get those damned credit cards paid down and eventually OFF. So far, my plan is a 3 year plan from start to finish. I'm sick of being unhappy all the time dangit!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sounds like a plan, good for you Ghostess. 
I have found that it's good to have short term goals as well as long term goals. That way you can see progress being made on your way to the long term stuff. I also like to make a list of the stuff. That way I can check stuff off when i get it done, it makes me feel good to do that.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Man, I don't like lists...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My sandwich is gooooooood.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm glad JT likes his sandwich....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

As always, I can feel FE's positive vibes.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I wonder if JT has Miracle Whip on his sandwich?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Has the Crisis on Infiite Message Boards hit this place today? Person above my post/Questions/What Are You Thinking all seem to be converging 

No, spiced mustard on my Cuban.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Good one JT! Your always good for a chuckle! lol


----------



## Ghostess

It's all my fault. I reckon I am feeding the animals here.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I can't wait until Mr. Wicked makes my new sewing table from the old kitchen island. Right now, I can only cut large pieces of fabric on the floor and it's tough on my back!


----------



## Death's Door

I can't wait for the hubby to fix the toilet so I can............


----------



## grapegrl

I hope this torrential downpour slacks up in the next seven minutes...I'm outta here at 4:00 and don't want to get soaked on my way to the truck. Damn umbrellas are never around when you need 'em!


----------



## grapegrl

LOL, Weiner! Hey, I had the 1000th post in this thread!

/throws confetti


----------



## morgan8586

today really sucked....I went, supported the family and friends best I could. Now comes the hard part- living without my friend.


----------



## Ghostess

I don't feel so well today....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Gee D, I wonder why? LOL, but you did have fun!?


----------



## slightlymad

My face is numb damn I love that doctor


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who would have thought that on January 6th I'd be wearing shorts and flip flops when I take down my Christmas decorations and take the tree to the recycling center. I need a Red Stripe


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hmm, Red Stripe, you are talking of Jamacian Beer, right?

Not something you would find in Santa's shorts?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

My Halloween neighbor friend will be coming over later this week so that we can talk and plan Halloween.


----------



## spideranne

I need a self cleaning kitchen, anyone got one of those?


----------



## dynoflyer

My head hurts, my nose runs, this sucks.


----------



## slightlymad

Damn last day of vaca and Im sick


----------



## Fangs

must ..... keep...... eyes....... ope...................................


----------



## DeathTouch

I wish I had an endless supply of cheese.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

MMMMMM football, beer and burgers and sausage on the grill make JT happy


----------



## slightlymad

come on 3pm


----------



## dynoflyer

Well, that was fun. Now let's go to Sandy Eggo!


----------



## Ghostess

Ahh... jumbled thoughts in Deanna's head:

Friday night-- too much fun, ended badly with me saying stupid things that I didn't mean, which is why I don't drink anymore dammit! Saturday---80°+ here, kids up at the pool with a friend and me on the couch ALL day long, sleeping, then hanging with my nest friend in her mansion playing arcade games in the game room, all the while turning down offers for alcoholic beverages. Sunday (Emily's birthday--she's 5 now!) me in my flip flops and shorts-- taking down the Xmas crap. And my house is now clean! FINALLY! Okay, well... except for the kids' rooms... and my room... and my bathroom.... and the garage.... and the yard... *sigh* Rain again today-- feels like September with all the dang rain. And all the rain makes my pool turn green and makes the weeds grow taller--and I don't wanna even look outside my back patio door because of it. I have been too lazy for far too long around here.

Glad the Eagles pulled it off last night! Now it's time for the Gators to make it happen tonight.  (I'm NOT a Gator fan, but being a Florida native, I am rooting for them by default.)


----------



## Death's Door

Friday afternoon hubby informed me that his dart tournament was that weekend. I told him to go and bunk with his buddies. I didn't feel like going so I stayed home and took down all the Christmas decorations (inside and outside). I was a bachlorette from Friday night until Sunday morning around 11 a.m. It was actually nice to be home alone and not have to deal with anyone. I couldn't believe that I was outside on Saturday in a teeshirt and shorts taking down the Christmas decorations and it also being 70 degrees. Too weird.


----------



## Ghostess

Crazy weird weather, eh DW?

I was just outside sweating cleaning the pool in the sunshine and 73° for about 30 minutes. Suddenly it is completely cloudy and pouring down rain, and getting cooler by the minute. But my pool has been scrubbed, shocked, filters cleaned, polaris cleaned, skimmers cleaned, chlorine tablets replaced-- now if I can just remember to go out and keep cleaning the filter so we can work our way to a non-green cloudy pool! 

On to the laundry!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nothing like starting a full work week for the first time in two weeks on a gloomy, rainy gross day......


----------



## Death's Door

I feel your pain JT. I was off for two weeks (Dec. 18th-Jan 1) and it was so hard getting back in the groove. I think I just read and was posting on the forum for the first day back at work.


----------



## grapegrl

Was just reading another thread and...must...resist...urge...to...post...

nnnnnngggggaahhh!!! This is gonna be difficult!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

What's wrong GG?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I think she's all worked up about those dead birds in Austin


----------



## Hellrazor

I have really bad gas and cant let it out as im in an office and people come into my office regularly..... arrrghhhh. I hate that!

I feel better now.....


----------



## Death's Door

Hellrazor! Step away from the desk and go to the nearest exit to go outside and blow out!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm coming down with a cold.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yay!

I just read an email from my brother!

Hubby and I have been trying to encourage him to finish college. We've offered him to live with us so that he can go to North Illinois which is commutable from us.

It sounds like he'll probably be moving in!

One more mouth to feed, although feeding my brothers (or any of my cousins) is like 2 or 3 to 1 ! LOL 

I'm so excited!


----------



## Ghostess

I'm proud. I worked out yesterday, my house is STILL clean- which is a major feat, and my pool is nice and crystal clear. Today, I tackle the yard, mowing, finally putting away my cemetery fence sections, getting the pool deck back in order. Time permitting, I may even pressure wash the pool deck! :-D


----------



## Death's Door

Martha Stewart has nothing on you Ghostess. Keep up the good work!!!!

Ms. Wicked - how long does your brother have to finish college?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Da Weiner said:


> Martha Stewart has nothing on you Ghostess. Keep up the good work!!!!
> 
> Ms. Wicked - how long does your brother have to finish college?


Two years. He did two at his community college and then decided to take a break. He's working now, but hubs and I are really encouraging him to continue before the momentum breaks. It's hard to go back...

So, we've offered for him to live with us as we are not stupidly far from Northern Illinois. That way, his costs would be reduced if he didn't have to dorm it.

He wants to take us up on it! I'm really happy.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

...back to sewing...


----------



## slightlymad

Alomst forgot the wifes birthday zowie I need to leave early today


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I graduated from NIU with my two master's degrees in rehabilitation of the blind and teaching the cane and how to travel to the blind (Orientation and Mobility)


----------



## Hellrazor

My goal is to cut out caffeine and eat healthier to lose some weight.. what did I just go buy but a box of chocolate covered almonds... cafeine and 460 calories.... CRAP! but mmmm they were soooo good!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

gimmee the lap band anytime. I have no will power when it comes to food.


----------



## Nefarious1

I am thinking about Nelly's first CD - Country Grammar and how funny Cedric the Entertainer is on the intro....

"Rollin round here in a big body Benz wif $2 werf a gas" 

LMFAO

That is some funny stuff!


----------



## Ghostess

I have no will power when it comes to food either. I think if I just don't buy the yummy good stuff, I won't eat it, or think about it. Outta sight, outta mind. I did go to the grocery store today and I didn't buy ANY junk food at all, except the kids' sugar-laden breakfast cereals. I was proud of myself. THen I came home and had a nice mostly lettuce and tomato ham sammich and got my weight/cardio workout in. NOW I can go mow the grass.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I wish I could mow the grass....BRrrrrrrr


----------



## Death's Door

I still have things in the refrigerator calling my name like the chocolate covered mints, a variety of petit fours and chocolate covered pretzels to name a few. I'm at work which is 4 1/2 miles away and I can still hear them letting me know their waiting for me. I'm surprise I can still hear them along with all the other voices in my head.


----------



## grapegrl

I wish the two dip****s down the hall from me would STFU.


----------



## DeathTouch

Da Weiner said:


> I still have things in the refrigerator calling my name like the chocolate covered mints, a variety of petit fours and chocolate covered pretzels to name a few. I'm at work which is 4 1/2 miles away and I can still hear them letting me know their waiting for me. I'm surprise I can still hear them along with all the other voices in my head.


I am wishing that I was closer than 4 1/2 miles so i can get chocolate covered pretzels. Unless you have cheese, then I would go for that. LOL.


----------



## Death's Door

DeathTouch said:


> I am wishing that I was closer than 4 1/2 miles so i can get chocolate covered pretzels. Unless you have cheese, then I would go for that. LOL.


I made the chocolate covered pretzels as gifts and make sure we had some left for us. Yep, got that too. Vintage Cheddar, Salmon Torte, Cheddar with cranberries - That's not including the snausages and other goodies - damn snack central!


----------



## DeathTouch

Da Weiner said:


> I made the chocolate covered pretzels as gifts and make sure we had some left for us. Yep, got that too. Vintage Cheddar, Salmon Torte, Cheddar with cranberries - That's not including the snausages and other goodies - damn snack central!


I love snacks. Like I said, I wish I lived closer. Not that you would let me in the door because I would eat all the cheese. LOL.


----------



## Death's Door

Stop by anytime DT. That way I wouldn't have to go to the gym three times a week to work it off all the goodies.


----------



## DeathTouch

You poor thing. Then I shall help you. Please send me all your cheese and candy. Then you can be with your family like it should be, and I can eat all the snacks. LOL.


----------



## Ghostess

Mmmm.... cheeeeese.... I love cheese....

My kids are begging for tacos tonight. I think I'll just make myself a quesadilla!


----------



## DeathTouch

Mmmm...Cheese and Tacos. I love them.

My favorite place is Taco Bell. After going to Da Weiner's house for snacks, I will have to goto Ghostess house for quesadilla or tacos. It should have cheeeeese on it. LOL.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Things are never boring, are they? "May you live in exciting times" indeed........


----------



## Ghostess

Is it bedtime yet? I think I did too much today. I'm "tarred". 

(That's southern-speak for "tired", for those of y'all that are wonderin'.)


----------



## slightlymad

Yup time to start looking for a new job


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Damn, damn, damn.

Just got a call from my son's friend's mom. Her kid has lice and my son was there on Friday.

I'm going to have to keep the kids home and give them a preventative douse of chemical shampoo stuff - better to be safe than sorry.

This sucks.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That does SUCK! I wish you luck!
It's a good thing your son's friend's mom called you !!


----------



## Ghostess

I feel your anguish, Ms Wicked. We had a girl spend the night here that kept scratching and scratching, but I never thought about her having the creepy crawlies in her hair. 2 weeks later, my daughter was scratching and I found nits. When I thought I had them licked, my other daughter was scratching. I am scratching now just thinking about it! I'd never encountered them before and didn't know what to look for.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I thanked her for telling me, believe me... better to know earlier and try to prevent it than having full-flown warfare.

This sucks!


----------



## Ghostess

I wish someone had told me. I was pretty unhappy about it. The girl's hair was nearly matted because she was scratching so much, but at the time I was busy with Halloween so I didn't pay much attention. The warfare was NOT fun as my girls both have very long thick hair.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I guess this is where the phrase "nit picking" came from?


----------



## Ghostess

Yeah, I learned that real quick. It's an appropriate phrase.


----------



## DeathTouch

I wouldn't freak Ms Wicked. It takes more than just going over to a friends house to get lice. They don't like the cold and they can't just walk over and attach themselfs. It takes a little more contact for that to happen. My wife used to babysit, so I know your pain.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

LOL - Fine Parenting Moments - 

I'll just do the preventative treatment and keep a dilligent eye. I've just inspected both of them and I didn't see anything so fingers crossed. 

You're right DT - they don't attach themselves. I know the boys were mostly just playing Playstation that evening, not wrestling around.

Thank goodness my friend called. Kudos to her - it's a call you don't want to make.

Yeah Ghostess, I don't envy your warfare with your girls' long hair. That must have been beyond a hassle.

Oh, happy Wednesday everybody! LOL


----------



## morgan8586

its snowing......welcome to winter, ohio


----------



## DeathTouch

Ms. Wicked said:


> LOL - Fine Parenting Moments -
> 
> I'll just do the preventative treatment and keep a dilligent eye. I've just inspected both of them and I didn't see anything so fingers crossed.
> 
> You're right DT - they don't attach themselves. I know the boys were mostly just playing Playstation that evening, not wrestling around.
> 
> Thank goodness my friend called. Kudos to her - it's a call you don't want to make.
> 
> Yeah Ghostess, I don't envy your warfare with your girls' long hair. That must have been beyond a hassle.
> 
> Oh, happy Wednesday everybody! LOL


Oh, you didn't say that they were playing Playstation. Lice love to pay Playstion. You are screwed. LOL.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

DeathTouch said:


> Oh, you didn't say that they were playing Playstation. Lice love to pay Playstion. You are screwed. LOL.




Isn't parenting fun sometimes? LOL


----------



## Ghostess

I won an autographed tarot card from Hallows Point. I got the DEATH card signed by Christa Campbell. I like the DEATH card. It's neat-o!


----------



## DeathTouch

Ms. Wicked said:


> Isn't parenting fun sometimes? LOL


Not really. LOL. Sometimes it can be hell. Specally when they get older and want more than just a playstation. LOL.


----------



## Death's Door

Is is true that Colorado is getting more snow today?


----------



## morgan8586

Now Is The Time For Me To Rise To My Feet...!


----------



## strange1

Is it Friday yet??????????


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The flurries just started here...........


----------



## Sinister

We have snow coming for the next three days, I think. Not looking forward to it as I just got my damn car unburied and am actually able to get it out of the parking lot.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

We just got a dustin' the other night, stuck to the grass, but didn't to the driveway.


----------



## Death's Door

I like that kind of dustin' It's not a problem to get around in. Just saw snow flurries for the first time this morning for NJ.


----------



## Ghostess

What is this "snow" that everyone keeps talking about?

(BahahahahSNORThahahahahaha!)


----------



## Death's Door

If this is what I think you're talking about - you are bad Ghostess!!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

LOL... I didn't even think about the snort I threw in there. Dangitall! If it was the kind of snort other than mid-laughter snorting, then NOOOOOO... not me! I've been a bad girl, but not THAT bad. ;-)

I was only referring to the snow... that stuff that is keeping some people from getting around town and is very cold.


----------



## Ghostess

My husband has diabetes and went in for his blood/urine test for his sugar levels yesterday and he took a bottle of water with him so he would have enough fluid in his body to be able to give them a urine sample too. He was there for only a few minutes which is rare for this walk-in lab office and the nurse called his name. He didn't think he could go to the bathroom just yet, so he told her to hold on a few minutes, he was studying for his "pee test" and took another swallow of water. The whole office cracked up.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HMmm..??First meat nuggets, then this? LOL

So, you snort when you laugh?


----------



## Ghostess

BEEF nuggets! LOL I was trying to figure out where she got that from, then I saw the package of those jerky-like beef nuggets on Andy's desk next to the packages of beef jerky. (HE's hooked on jerky)

So, yeah, sometimes I do snort... but only when I am laughing so hard I can barely breathe, then I also get a stitch in my side and squeak. It's a hoot, really.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Da Weiner said:


> Is is true that Colorado is getting more snow today?


Nope. Not today. We'll get more snow tommorrow, Friday, Saturday, Sunday, etc....
with highs in the teens and below zero low temps.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Keep thinking warm thoughts!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Keep thinking warm thoughts!


I get into trouble for thinking thoughts that make me warm.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

When I want to get warm, my wife turns cold.


----------



## DeathTouch

Sickie Ickie said:


> When I want to get warm, my wife turns cold.


That seems to be my case too. LOL. So, I bought her an electric blanket. It didn't help. LOL.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

:zombie:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Do like me, save up for realdoll.com


----------



## DeathTouch

Good idea. Will it pop? I mean in the way that I don't want it too. LOL.


----------



## slightlymad

No no the life size real replica molded to your desire


----------



## DeathTouch

And it won't yell if I don't take out the Garbage?


----------



## Ms. Wicked




----------



## skullboy

Ms. Wicked said:


>


  Thats a dude to dt.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh My!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I probably should see a doctor.


----------



## DeathTouch

I don't know about him. He looks like a mama's boy. I like it rough. LOL.


----------



## Ghostess

*backspacing naughty comments about DT's liking it rough*

Whew! I got almost all of my Halloween stuff up in the attic finally... AND got all the Xmas crap up there too. I really need a house with more storage space.


----------



## skullboy

Thats just wonderful news.Not talking to you ghostess


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

He's such a charmer


----------



## skullboy

Far from it


----------



## Ghostess

Hey, waitacottonpickinminute! Did he say he WASN'T talking to me, or he's not talking to me anymore? I'd ask myself, but he's not talking to me. Don't confuse the blonde!


----------



## slightlymad

OMG there hasnt been a single sound in the house for ten minutes better go find out whats wronge.


----------



## slimy

I'm only a little drunk. 


That is all I have to say about that.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Gotta go to court tomorrow for a fine about a messy carport. So what? I have no garage, no shed, no basement, no real attic, 5 people living here and just a small house. (2 bedrooms, bathroom, living room and kitchen.) Where the heck do they expect me to store stuff???


----------



## skullboy

Ghostess said:


> Hey, waitacottonpickinminute! Did he say he WASN'T talking to me, or he's not talking to me anymore? I'd ask myself, but he's not talking to me. Don't confuse the blonde!


I mean I was in no way responding to any of your comments posted above mine,strictly talking to myself. Now FE might be a different story.:googly:


----------



## skullboy

Why is it always so windy on garbage day?


----------



## slightlymad

Thats it thats the last time I hire a mechanic from south philly.


----------



## Ghostess

Why can't down comforter makers use cloth that is un-penetrable (is that a word?) so that the down feathers don't sneak out and poke me?? Even with the duvet on it, it still leaks feathers. And the fabric on the comforter itself is 1000 count, so is the duvet. WHY?? WHY?? WHY?? My bedroom is covered in feathers because I took the duvet off so I could wash it. It looks like I slaughtered the AFLAC duck in there- minus the blood, of course.

*sigh*


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Just got back from court due to the carpoat being "messy." $700.00 fine! I have no storage space in this house. Why can't they mind their own [email protected][email protected] business!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Do you have any storage places around you that you could rent? That might help out with the storage problem.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I wish my headache would go away


----------



## Ghostess

My muscles hurt. And I'm freakin' starving!


----------



## Death's Door

FE - take two aspirins and take a nap

Ghostess - Stop beating the AFLAC duck to death and go and buy a new comforter (no down feathers) and treat yourself to a healthy lunch.

There - my job is done here.


----------



## skullboy

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I wish my headache would go away


Try a beer,always helps me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll never get anything done, if I do that! But it sure sounds good!


----------



## slightlymad

Tgif!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hope everyone ends this week on a good note!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

4:00 p.m. can't come soon enough.......


----------



## morgan8586

I might have to work Sat. Im getting tired of the six day work week.


----------



## Death's Door

johnnythunder said:


> 4:00 p.m. can't come soon enough.......


Same here! We always get out at 4 p.m. on Fridays. And for an extra bonus it's payday!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Da Weiner said:


> Same here! We always get out at 4 p.m. on Fridays. And for an extra bonus it's payday!!!!!


Nice!

And don't spend those riches all in one place, DW!


----------



## morgan8586

Anyone here get paid bimonthly? Other than me?


----------



## Sinister

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Hope everyone ends this week on a good note!


Not bloody likely here! Once again, it's snowing outside and colder than a well diggers ass. If I didn't have to work and get out in it, then fine and dandy. But unfortunately, it can't snow on my days off so yes, I have to traverse the fields of white. Damn it all!


----------



## morgan8586

I just remembered what I was doing a week ago today.......


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

morgan8586 said:


> I just remembered what I was doing a week ago today.......


I wonder if that will make you sleep better?


----------



## Death's Door

Sinister said:


> Not bloody likely here! Once again, it's snowing outside and colder than a well diggers ass. If I didn't have to work and get out in it, then fine and dandy. But unfortunately, it can't snow on my days off so yes, I have to traverse the fields of white. Damn it all!


It starting to sound like you are getting tired of the snow. Is it time to for a warmer climate?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Maybe a dog sled?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Awwww Sinister....
There's not that much new snow out there. You can handle it. I think you just have a problem with the current temperature of -2 degrees in Aurora.


----------



## skullboy

AAHHHHH,You just can't beat a freshly tapped mug o beer.


----------



## Sinister

Hauntiholik said:


> Awwww Sinister....
> There's not that much new snow out there. You can handle it. I think you just have a problem with the current temperature of -2 degrees in Aurora.


It's definitely the driving over the new snow/old snow/ice with the 'Stang. You know me well enough by now that the cold really doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## slightlymad

From the pics I saw today of the great job they did I am wondering if the stang has enough ground clearence to make it. Or did you already loose the mufflers.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Da Weiner said:


> Do you have any storage places around you that you could rent? That might help out with the storage problem.


Yeah, but at $200 a month, that's not much better. :/


----------



## dynoflyer

Looking foward to a weekend of FOOTBALL!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Looking forward to a weekend of just hanging out at home with wings and beer!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Da Weiner said:


> Looking forward to a weekend of just hanging out at home with wings and beer!


You and I are living eerily parallel lives, DW  :devil: :googly:


----------



## skullboy

Thats odd,must be an east coast thing.We got beer here in chi town right now. MMMMMMMMMMMMgood.


----------



## Death's Door

Stop rubbing it in skullboy.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

*buuuuuuuuuuurp*


----------



## Death's Door

That's enough from you two!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, at least they're not farting! lol


----------



## skullboy

I need to do something to cope with the barrage of insults I take everyday!


----------



## Ghostess

I have not done **** all day except sit in front of this computer. Okay, well, I DID go to the post office to mail something for the man, and I DID submit my resume to 2 job listings, but other than that and browsing job listings and catching up on other forums and stuff, I didn't do much. *sigh* I need to at least get a workout in today or I will feel totally useless. GRRRRRR........


----------



## Death's Door

Ghostess - Sometimes it's OK not to do nothing all day. Don't feel guilty - you have been on a roll this week with stuff. Work out and then call it a day!


----------



## Ghostess

Thanks Dw... I hope you enjoy your weekend of wings 'N beer... I wish I had some Hooters wings and Corona right now.


----------



## roadkill

Since we're supposed to have a day or two of almost cold weather I'm thinking happy thoughts of glasses of wine with some good cheeses in the evening.

Ghostess - just go have a beer and get them wangz - enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Ghostess

Mmmm.... cheese.... Why don't ya send some good cheese with that cold front that you're also sending my way?


----------



## Sinister

Speaking of Hooter's, have you ever tried their Buffalo chicken sandwich Deanna? If you haven't, I highly recommend it. That is heaven on a bun, let me tell ya!


----------



## Ghostess

I have... and it is indeed heaven on a bun! I love chicken sammiches, especially done spicy- like!


----------



## skullboy

I never noticed they have food there?


----------



## Ghostess

Food AND beer!


----------



## skullboy

Huh,imagine that.


----------



## Sinister

I believe Skullboy is referring to the waitresses and their fetching attire. I've only had one bad experience where this was concerned. A buddy of mine and I ate there for lunch one day just over the Florida/Alabama state line. When it came time to pay the bill, they took it upon themselves to take a tip out of our check without seeing if the waitress did her job (She didn't, not really. FILL MY GLASS PLEASE, stop ******* around with the ******** still lamenting the fact their answer to Jesus Christ, Dale Earnhardt, hit that wall.) They got pissy when we called them on it. Needless to say, the waitress got a very small tip that day, not even the obligatory 15-20 percent. Other than that, most of the times I have been there, the waitresses have been very gracious and very attentive to your dining needs.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I believe that I've heard that story once before.

Truthfully, I've have only eaten at Hooters but only once.


----------



## Ghostess

I've never had a bad dining experience at Hooters. It's been a while since I've been though as my wonderful husband does not like wings or beer. Sheesh! Ya'd think he'd go just for the scenery so I can have my damn "wangs"!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Since everyone's thoughts are centering around Hooters I'll add my two cents since no one cares: I've never been and never care to go. If I want bar food, and good bar food, I know enough dives where I can get it. If I want to.....how shall we say in a polite, mixed company way.....want to admire the female human form, I ain't gonna go to a place where they're in those stupid orange outfits........I know plenty of BYOB joints where I can see......let's say........a LOT more than is shown at Hooters.

Do it all the way, or don't.


----------



## Ghostess

I just like the wings. Of course, I can get the sauce at my local grocery store, but I don't like making my own wings. I'd rather buy them already drenched. MMMMMMM... The outfits are stupid, but that's a whole 'nuther topic.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

never did like the wings, too much work for so little reward


----------



## slightlymad

You need a Wings To Go they deliver.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Now THAT was a good pulled pork sandwich with broccoli rabe


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yay! I just sewed the clasp onto my cloak. It's officially finished!

I wonder what I should make next? Another cloak in this design in different colors/fabrics?

Or a different costume all together...?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I wonder if the Wicked Ms. would do a prototype?


----------



## Ghostess

My EFFEN™ garage door just broke. One side of the bottom was hanging lower than the other side and the roller came out of the track. The top of the OTHER side came off the track and the roller completely fell out. After MUCH cussing and yelling and hitting things while trying to figure out what the hell was wrong with it, I finally climbed on a ladder and checked in the spot I can't see when it is in the "up" position (which is where it was stuck and wouldn't go down without more sections coming off the track) and noticed the cable that was attached to a peg on the very bottom of the door was had come off the pulley and was wrapped around the bar that the springs are on. That was why it was sagging and all lopsided. Got that part put back on properly, then had to take off the part that held the little roller pin things that came off to get the rollers back into the track. By golly, I ain't freakin' paying AGAIN to have that damn door fixed! Arrr arrr arrr!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I would just burn down the house and move.


----------



## Ghostess

I'm far to stubborn for that. I was determined, and pissed off -- so I busted out the tools.


----------



## slightlymad

Damn beautiful and handy hows come I never meet ladies like that


----------



## dynoflyer

Ghostess said:


> I've never had a bad dining experience at Hooters.


They serve food at Hooters?


----------



## morgan8586

The Eagles were so close.......


----------



## Fangs

close but no cigar ........


----------



## slightlymad

Same season different faces


----------



## dynoflyer

Condolences to my fellow haunters disappointed in yesterday's events.


----------



## Ghostess

I get to go to my sister's very first new-to-them house today! Yay! NOT. They've always been renters and messy ones at that, and this is the first one they've actually owned. From what I hear, she and her husband and 3 hell-spawn children have already made the house look like a garbage dump from the outside. My sister and her husband have been working on remodeling some inside the house, putting in tile, refinishing the existing wood floors, painting, etc... and since her husband is a pack rat Oriental fella, he's been bringing home more CRAP to sit outside for the neighbor's viewing DISpleasure. This should be loads of fun. NOT.

There's a BIG difference between storing stuff outside and having actual garbage strewn all over the front yard. Maybe I should offer to help her organize some, and do some simple landscaping for her.


----------



## skullboy

I feel a "BUZZ" coming on!


----------



## Fangs

AFC--- here we come!!!!!!!! Wooooooooooot!!!!!!! (yes, i am a NE Pats fan!) LOL


----------



## morgan8586

Poor Marty and the Chargers......


----------



## dynoflyer

Best playoff weekend in many years. All the games were fun to watch.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

play off? I thought the world series was over???


----------



## slightlymad

Ah yes another lovely monday morning in paradise.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

sucky morning. It's raining. blech


----------



## Lilly

5 inches new snow bleccchhh and still snowing...at least the Bears won


----------



## dynoflyer

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> play off? I thought the world series was over???


Who won?


----------



## roadkill

Why is there no blue food? I mean no REAL blue food - naturally occuring blue food. Blueberrys are really purple - Bleu Cheese you say? that's just mold.

Could it been that blue things are not meant to be eaten?

I dyed my food blue once - it tasted off.


----------



## dynoflyer

morgan8586 said:


> Poor Marty and the Chargers......


From Sandy Eggo's Union Tribune sports writers:
TWO-MINUTE DRILL

The Question: Has Marty Schottenheimer coached his final game for the Chargers?

Nick Canepa: Oddsmakers say Marty has about as good a chance to come back as Judge Crater, Amelia Earhart and Jimmy Hoffa.

Tim Sullivan: Schottenheimer is probably gone, and probably deserves better.

Kevin Acee: Dean Spanos was waiting to evaluate his team (and his coach) until after the playoffs. Hard to imagine him thinking this was OK.

Jay Posner: Hard to pin this loss too much on Marty, but someone has to pay for it and he's probably at the top of the list.

Jim Trotter: A city turns its eyes to Dean Spanos. Will he act courageously or cowardly? Be wary, Marty Schottenheimer.


----------



## Lilly

blue food ...try some candied blue violets


----------



## Death's Door

Good morning everyone. It's a holiday but not for me. At work but at least the traffic getting here wasn't tooo bad.


----------



## Sinister

roadkill said:


> Why is there no blue food? I mean no REAL blue food - naturally occuring blue food. Blueberrys are really purple - Bleu Cheese you say? that's just mold.
> 
> Could it been that blue things are not meant to be eaten?
> 
> I dyed my food blue once - it tasted off.


This has never occured to me RK, but I'll be damned if you aren't right.

There's those blue tortilla chips and blue Jello. Kool-Aid has some blue flavors and then there's creme soda...

But once again, I concede the fact you are correct. The only things that seem to be legitimately blue are toothpaste, mouth wash, windshield washer fluid, crayons, gel rubber items, paint and axle grease. All of them inedible. Yep, blue just wasn't meant to be eaten.


----------



## krypt

what if you were able to cross a yellow fruit and a green fruit maybe your product would be blue i sure as hell would not eat it though. I wonder if it would even be safe to eat?


----------



## dynoflyer

do delicious Maine blue berries count?


----------



## Nefarious1

I told my brother in law that the Bears were goin to the Super Bowl this year!! And now they are only one game away from it all!!!!!!!! I think football is goona be good to Tammy this year! The Gators got the National Championship and all the Bears have to do is win by 1 against the Saints!!

Do you think that we have the '85 Superbowl in the making 22 years later?!

WHO CARES!!!!

GO BEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

There are mushrooms that turn blue naturally when they're cut or bruised.


----------



## dynoflyer

Nefarious1 said:


> I told my brother in law that the Bears were goin to the Super Bowl this year!! And now they are only one game away from it all!!!!!!!! I think football is goona be good to Tammy this year! The Gators got the National Championship and all the Bears have to do is win by 1 against the Saints!!
> 
> Do you think that we have the '85 Superbowl in the making 22 years later?!
> 
> WHO CARES!!!!
> 
> GO BEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Here's hoping we get a Superbowl XX rematch, Nef1, we haven't forgotten. 
btw, the Pats have four Gators in the backfield


----------



## roadkill

Those are the "special" mushrooms HH - you really don't want to eat those as they have some interesting effects.

And Blue Berries - no matter where they are from (or how yummy) are still only purple.

Cross-breeding a yellow and green thing would make a more yellow/green color - not blue.

I have never eaten flowers (that I know of). I am assuming some people must if they have been candied. I'll have to look those up. My bet is they may not be a blue, more like a purple. Never seen one so I'll research. It's still not in the main-stream and not what most people would consider "food". But if they're blue then I will have to concede there is an edible blue "thing" out there. Just not something I would consider eating - my ancestors did not climb to the top of the food chain just to eat flowers.


----------



## slightlymad

Because God made the sky blue then Penn State blue and saw that all was well.


----------



## Hauntiholik

roadkill said:


> Those are the "special" mushrooms HH - you really don't want to eat those as they have some interesting effects.


While I would agree that most blue mushrooms are either poisonous or hallucinogenic there are editable mushrooms like the boletus inedulis or lactarius deliciosus for example.


----------



## roadkill

You've obviously tried more mushrooms than I have.

I will concede to your blue mushrooms - that's one.


----------



## Hauntiholik

roadkill said:


> You've obviously tried more mushrooms than I have.
> 
> I will concede to your blue mushrooms - that's one.


Yuppers. I collect them in the summer. I'll leave the "magic caps" for you RK. I don't like to have my liver dissolved. I'd rather it was pickled.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Nefarious1 said:


> I told my brother in law that the Bears were goin to the Super Bowl this year!! And now they are only one game away from it all!!!!!!!! I think football is goona be good to Tammy this year! The Gators got the National Championship and all the Bears have to do is win by 1 against the Saints!!
> 
> Do you think that we have the '85 Superbowl in the making 22 years later?!
> 
> WHO CARES!!!!
> 
> GO BEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Once every couple of decades, it's good to be a Bears Fan!!!!!!

Yay Bears!


----------



## Lilly

Okay Roadkill heres a real blue food (they grow this way)
All Blue Potatoes are very much like Purple Potatoes with a striking color and wonderful flavor and moist texture. Like the Purple Potato, they hold their shape after cooking so are perfect for a purple or blue potato salad and also make a fun blue mashed potato. Steam or bake to preserve the color.


----------



## roadkill

I will have to check those out Lilly. Thanks for pointing them out to me. Can't wait to find some and try them.


----------



## dynoflyer

morgan8586 said:


> Poor Marty and the Chargers......


If he loses his job in Sandy Eggo I hope he gets the job in Miami. I'd like to have Marty coaching in our division.


----------



## morgan8586

If the Chargers can Marty they are idiots. I curse the day he was fired from the Browns. I would love to see him come back to Cleveland.......


----------



## Fangs

It is now 2 in the am, and it is -14*... and that is *not, i repeat not* the windchill factor... dang its cold..........................Brrrrrrrrrr...........


----------



## slightlymad

Why are people with commonsense so hard to find?


----------



## Death's Door

Commonsense is there - it's just an untapped resource.


----------



## morgan8586

Where did the snow come from? I goto bed its warm and raining, I wake up its cold and snow on the ground. Damn Ohio weather.....


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yay! Hubs is working from home again today! 

I love it when he works from home.


----------



## dynoflyer

Going down to single digits tonight, let's see; 
-shut off water to outdoor spigots
-turn on heating coil under downstairs bath and let faucet drip a little
-plug in Harley battery trickle charger
-check antifreeze in cars
-wrap rose bushes and bamboo plants with burlap
-check storm windows
-bring in extra firewood, in case
Couldn't do this last week when it was 70, thought it'd last all winter didn't I?


----------



## Death's Door

That is one big Honey-To-Do list ya got there dynoflyer.


----------



## slightlymad

Dont forget to put the roof rake out just in case.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Brrrrr..it's COLD here! Reached 16 degrees here...state of emergency here in Monterey county. I wish it would warm up or snow...one or the other.


----------



## morgan8586

op·pres·sion (-prshn) 

NOUN: 


The act of oppressing; arbitrary and cruel exercise of power:


----------



## Bone Dancer

It's -8 degrees now, mostly will get to -10 by morning. Tomorrow will be a good day for a big pot of soup and bake some cookies. It's making ice on the lakes tonight.


----------



## slimy

Not as cold as Bone Dancer, but single digits at night. Tommorrow it will be a balmy 34. First time above freezing in a while. Then it will storm again ( sleet/snow) on Friday, Saturday, Sunday.

I stopped liking the cold.


----------



## slightlymad

why is it that freinds wont tell freinds that they wear to much perfume/cologne and the co workers have to suffer.


----------



## Anachronism

I'm thinking it's time for me to go to bed


----------



## Ghostess

What a gloomy day. Yesterday was beautiful, sunny and warm (76°) and I got a lot of work done in the yard with weeding and mulching and a bit of sun on my face and arms. Today is crappy, overcast, cold (53°F), and windy. But hey, my yard looks good! LOL


----------



## slightlymad

If take the pay cut and leave maybe just maybe I can finally go back to school.


----------



## DeathTouch

How come we can't switch weather with the south. It would be nice to be warm this time of year.


----------



## Ghostess

I'd like to have some actual cold weather for a little while here. We need a good long enough cold snap to kill off some of the skeeters.


----------



## DeathTouch

I don't think I would mind seeing a skeeter or two this time of year. Even a butterfly would be nice.


----------



## Ghostess

Shoot, the skeeters were tearing me up the past two evenings while I was finishing up outside. BIG skeeters, like the kind that can pick up a cat or small child..lol


----------



## DeathTouch

I don't think those big skeeters would make it in Chicago now a days. I think they would be frozen in mid-air.


----------



## Death's Door

We're experiencing a cold snap around here tooo. Actually feels like winter.


----------



## dynoflyer

This morning it was 8 degrees, the door latch on my car was frozen and wouldn't hold the door closed. Drove with one hand on the door handle to keep it from opening. After 20 minutes it finally thawed out enough to engage. Too funny.


----------



## slightlymad

WOW this is great girlfreind at work at night all week and the oldest daughter at the gym. Total bliss. Damn brat come hpome im going to bed.


----------



## morgan8586

tired...work sucks. need to get off 2nd shift.


----------



## skullboy

Oh well,I tried.No good deed goes unpunished!:zombie:


----------



## Anachronism

I want a peanut butter and bannana sandwich


----------



## slightlymad

2 more days 32 more hours and I can have a day off WOO HOO


----------



## spideranne

I'm getting an underling. After over 5 years of being a one person department, they are finally letting me hire someone. Whoo hoo!!


----------



## Ghostess

Congrats spideranne!

I see another boring, crappy day here in cloudy misty Orange Park. This weekend, my daughter gets to work on her science project: the solar system. Yeah, we get to make the planets and put them into orbit via wire and fishing line. Oh the JOY! Wal Mart was out of those foam spheres, so we opted for 2 different sizes of hollow plastic baseballs and ping pong palls. We're gonna do paper mache over them so they lose that whole "shiny plastic fake threaded look". She'll have the best damn solar system EVER! It's a shame we can't include Pluto though.


----------



## slightlymad

Man why do I hafta come back tonight and babysit the repair crew this sucks atleast I wont have to help set up the holiday party tommorrow. yeah thats right they are just getting around to holding the holiday parrty(its pains me to use that word here) for work.


----------



## Death's Door

It stated snowing today. It's covering the trees and grass but not the sidewalks or street. I like that kind of snow.


----------



## Spooklights

FINALLY got the last of the Christmas stuff down. It looks plain and ugly in here. How many more months till Halloween? I need to put lights on something!


----------



## slightlymad

Ah yes back at work again but atleast I get to **** everyone off.


----------



## morgan8586

two more to go then a day off.......


----------



## TearyThunder

Why am I getting cold empty feelings when I'm surrounded by beautiful kitties?


----------



## lewlew

I'm really getting sick and tired of scraping off my car and shoveling snow!  C'mon Spring!


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday Everyone!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

Ugh, gotta finish cleaning the boy's room. Today's carpet cleaning day in his room! Oh the joy! Oh the fun! Oh-- NOT. Yesterday I spent most of the day in there and found a dozen or so empty soda cans and juice boxes between the wall and his headboard on his bed, then found about a dozen more in his closet under a blanket, plus 4 more cans behind his monitor on his desk. *sigh* Then there's the empty candy wrappers, chip and cracker bags, snack cake wrappers and other "things" I found under his bed. I'm really surprised he doesn't have an ant infestation in his room, or worse, roaches. Oh well, time to work out FIRST today, then clean the carpet!

And Happy Friday!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HMmmm....wonder why Ghostess has so much hair on here chest???


----------



## Ghostess

Must be all those nights with my buddy Jose Cuervo.

Yer just jealous! ;-P


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm SOoooo glad i don't know Jose...
I have enough trouble with the hair on my butt!


----------



## Ghostess

Wonder how long FE's braids are....


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Lunch break - I hope this cloak turns out ok...


----------



## Death's Door

Christ, Ms. Wicked, how many cloaks/dresses you plan on making. You've been working it!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

I'm never gonna get anything done if I keep sitting here on this dang forum. 

LOL


----------



## Death's Door

Can't we have a all day posting day on the forum. I've been practicing for it.


----------



## Ghostess

LOL... Now that sounds like fun! This place is corrupting my chore time lately.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It certainly has!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

My children are obsessed with treats.


----------



## dynoflyer

Wine's not half bad!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

dynoflyer said:


> Wine's not half bad!


HMmmm...just figured that out?...


----------



## dynoflyer

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> HMmmm...just figured that out?...


That was three hours ago, the headache is starting now. That's the other half.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

dynoflyer said:


> That was three hours ago, the headache is starting now. That's the other half.


Did you drink the whole bottle or have an allergy to wine?


----------



## dynoflyer

I think its the sulfites, happens every time. 

No beer in the fridge as I was cooking dinner last night so I tried the wife's Pinot Grigiot (she has it delivered in 55 gal. drums)  

As somebody once said on this forum, I like to cook with wine, sometimes I put it in the food.


----------



## Ghostess

Last night, one of my neighbors, Psycho Susan, called me and asked me to come down to her house and give her my opinion on the color of her dining room/foyer. Apparently, another friend and neighbor, Kim, told her to ask me MY opinion because I'm the "artist" around here. Now, I guess I am an "artist" of sorts, but being an artist doesn't automatically qualify me as an interior decorator, but I went down to her house anyway to take a look and give me unqualified opinion. 

The damn place is GREEN! It's kind of a Granny Smith apple color. The ceilings are 12 footers and the room is HUGE, and it's a LOT of GREEN! I do not like green unless it's in the form of $$, and the room just kind of shocked me. So, she wants to know what to do about breaking up all the GREEN. If it was MY house, I'd get rid of the green altogether..lol But, she wants a contrasting color for the bottom of the walls and plans to do a white chair rail too. Kim, who I plan to strangle for getting me mixed up in this, suggested bringing in a color for her accessories and pottery, like the kind of rusty cranberry color that's found around her house. I agree, mainly so I can get the hell outta there. But Susan is constantly going on and on about how she expected me to just waltz in there and give her my "expert artist opinion" and TELL her what to do. She's never been in my house before, or she'd know that I don't do color OR interior decorating. Everything in my house is all natural colors, varying shades of brown, some burgundy, a little black, a little sage, and some cream and white.

So not only have I apparently crushed Susan's hopes by not giving her an "expert artist opinion", but Kim told Susan I can help her husband (poor guy) cut and install the chair rail. I wonder if Susan is down there vacuuming the dining room table again?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well D, you could have just said "I'm a little busy this weekend, but after my Post Whore training is completed, please give me a call and I'll be right over." I don't think you would have gotten the second call! LOL


----------



## Spooklights

Rot....Hubby ate all my diet treats again.


----------



## Ghostess

Thanks Jeff.... I'll keep that in mind next time I get people wanting my help with things.

I'm tired and have a headache today. Went to a friend's house last night with our group of friends and had a blast playing "Catchphrase". I didn't even partake in any adult bevvies and I still got the damn headache!


----------



## slightlymad

Ah sunday day off and they decide to pack up xmas should be fun to watch plus when they are done me gets my garage back and prop work can begin in earnest


----------



## IshWitch

Hi everyone! 
Hey Ghostess, maybe some fresh air would help your headache. Isn't it just gorgeous outside? It is so nice to be home! Hubby and I are thinking about going for a walk at the park.
About froze to death yesterday going to the airport because it was about 16 degrees in New York. I miss living in Michigan, but I don't miss the bitter cold, that is for sure.


----------



## Ghostess

It IS a gorgeous day out today, IshWitch! I'm heading out now to wash the grime off the Jeep from the last time we took it out to the woods back in September!

(I know, it's kinda sacrilege to WASH a Jeep, but it's a newer Rubicon)


----------



## slightlymad

You people make me sick.


----------



## Spooklights

It's snowing! Finally!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I really would like not to go to work tomorrow. Is there anyone who pays to watch horror DVD's all day?


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's snowing.....still!


----------



## IshWitch

I don't have to work tomorrow, so far just tues, wed, and thurs, but I need to pick up at least one more day. But the thought of NOT working is just so sweet!


----------



## IshWitch

Hauntiholik said:


> It's snowing.....still!


I wish I could go sledding!


----------



## roadkill

How do you sled? I've never done that before.


----------



## Hauntiholik

roadkill said:


> How do you sled? I've never done that before.


You need snow, a sled, a steep hill and gravity.


----------



## roadkill

Hauntiholik said:


> You need snow, a sled, a steep hill and gravity.


In that case I doubt I'll ever sled - I'm missing 1/2 the requirements.


----------



## slightlymad

This is like a bad date it starts to snow its supposed to snow and freeze up reel good we put all the equiptment in the truck and it stops snowing


----------



## claymud

Hey Hauntforum. It's been toooooooo long  Now tell me, who missed me


----------



## Hauntiholik

We 9 inches of new snow today. Somebody had better stop the snow dance!

Welcome back claymud.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Da Bears are going to The Super Bowl!!!

Yay! Yay, Yay, Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yay!

http://www.webwaymonsters.com/song.shtml


----------



## morgan8586

Back to work again....I hope its better than last week. The stress level is starting to get ugly.


----------



## skullboy

Ms. Wicked said:


> Da Bears are going to The Super Bowl!!!
> 
> Yay! Yay, Yay, Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yay!
> 
> http://www.webwaymonsters.com/song.shtml


If I hear that song again Ill scream!AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Death's Door

claymud said:


> Hey Hauntforum. It's been toooooooo long  Now tell me, who missed me


Hey the Mudman is back!!!!!!! You're right - it's been tooo long. How have you been and have you been doing any writing lately.


----------



## Death's Door

Yesterday I was a kitchen witch. While I was killing a bottle of wine, I made from scratch Italian Wedding Soup and chinese potstickers. There was a lot of culture going on in the kitchen yesterday. I like those days when it's tooo cold to go out and I just get busy in the kitchen.


----------



## Ghostess

My geek was pretty surprised to find his Jeep clean, and vacuumed out and all that good stuff. Wish I'd had time to do my Suburban too, today's all cloudy and supposed to rain.  Freakin' RAIN. I'm sick of RAIN.


----------



## Death's Door

It snowed here last night. Actually got an inch of snow. While I was going to work this morning and even though the main roads were clear, there were three accidents that were being cleaned up. What the hell?


----------



## Sinister

Three things here: Ghostess, I LOVE rain and will take it ANY day over the snow. Haunti is absolutely correct when she says someone has got to stop the rain dance. ****in' kill that shaman like yesterday!

Chicago Bears...nah, I ain't gonna go there. 

And DW, I had to laugh when you posted about getting busy in kitchen. Getting busy in the kitchen...:devil:


----------



## Ghostess

Since when does "I don't know where it is" mean "Ask me where it freakin' is again over and over please!" ?


----------



## claymud

Da Weiner said:


> Hey the Mudman is back!!!!!!! You're right - it's been tooo long. How have you been and have you been doing any writing lately.


Oh I've been here and there. It's been a long few months. I have gotten a bit of writing done actualy. Apparently from a seeing a couple of the chapters a friend at school said it was pretty good.


----------



## Sinister

I'll have to peruse some of your stuff, Clay. I'm sure you're doing just fine with it.


----------



## Lilly

hmm wondering what kind of dyna ....dynoflyer has?
wonder if he has a pic?


----------



## Ghostess

I wish my elbow didn't hurt.


----------



## Bone Dancer

it's laundry day !!!


----------



## dynoflyer

Get back to work


----------



## slightlymad

I dont wanna work it was fun to sleep through meetings all morning


----------



## morgan8586

yet another 6 day work week.....


----------



## dynoflyer

Moving day on Thursday so I'm packing everything tomorrow. Wearing levis, unplugging the 'puter and phone first thing in the morning. 

So, if your phone don't ring. . . . it's me.


----------



## gypsichic

been a couple weeks since i've been here...........wonder if anyone will remember me............


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

who are you?


----------



## Lilly

Yeah Who is gypsichic 
There was someone here at one time with that name..hmm
could that be you? hm..hmm
I wonder too..Anyone know this person?


----------



## dynoflyer

Lilly said:


> hmm wondering what kind of dyna ....dynoflyer has?
> wonder if he has a pic?


My nickname has nothing to do with bikes, if that's the question. It's a long story, and boring.


----------



## gypsichic

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> who are you?


yeah............who am i again?


----------



## gypsichic

Lilly said:


> Yeah Who is gypsichic
> There was someone here at one time with that name..hmm
> could that be you? hm..hmm
> I wonder too..Anyone know this person?


somedays i ask myself this same question............along w/what am i suppose to be doing/getting/calling.............lol


----------



## Sinister

Glad to see ya back, Gyps! I was wondering where the hell you got off too as well.


----------



## gypsichic

hey Sin! oh you know...........life was happening & i was participating in it


----------



## Sinister

Life has a nasty way of sidetracking us from what we would rather be doing, doesn't it? I am glad to see you back and hope you don't ride off on that Harley of yours anytime soon.


----------



## gypsichic

lol............unfortunately the weather has prevented this ole' biker chick from riding her harley off anywhere.........harley's and ice - bad bad combo

and yes life does have a way of sidetracking me from those things i'd rather be doing (like scubadiving on a lazy afternoon after taking a morning ride to the local coffee shop to read Ken's stories and harrass FE online a bit) i have to say i'm grateful that today I actually have a life to participate in!


----------



## Ghostess

My fingers and toes are like icicles. I guess I should change outta the shorts into pants. Sheesh.


----------



## slightlymad

Damn glad I played hooky today now wheres my gonga


----------



## gypsichic

ghostess is wearing shorts??? the days of shorts have been gone for a little while here...........23 degrees and shorts do not go together


----------



## dynoflyer

Supposed to be 9 degrees with 25 mph winds tomorrow - won't be a pair of shorts anywhere around here tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Ghostess

LOL... it is in the 50's here. Since I haven't been outside other than to get the mail today, I didn't need anything more than what I had on. Unfortunately, after my workout, and I cooled down, I got too cool and had to warm up in the shower. Now, in true ******* fashion, I got my cammo pants on!


----------



## gypsichic

that sounds like bone chilling weather...........brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## grapegrl

OMG, Haunti...I love it! Of course, I love the "Republicans for Voldemort" bumperstickers, too.


----------



## Sinister

LOL! I know who's getting at least three votes this coming election in 08!


----------



## Ghostess

I don't wanna leave the house.


----------



## Sinister

The first signs of agoraphobia, my dear Ghostess!  Guess ya better get crackin' on that "Meals on Wheels" deal.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yay!

I'm so glad - my brother just "moved in" ! Yay! Yay! 

At least he'll be here for several weeks....


----------



## Ghostess

LOL It's funny, I could *easily* never leave my house again and be perfectly happy. I can do everything I need to do online these days. I just don't like people, I HATE shopping (unless it's at Home Depot), and I am sick of getting ready to go somewhere - ie, putting on make up, brushing hair, getting dressed... I feel it's my duty to the general public to at least make myself presentable before I go anywhere so that no one loses their lunch or has nightmares...


----------



## Sinister

With the exception of the make-up thing and the trips to Home Depot (Mine would be Best Buy) I can relate to every last thing you posted.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Shopping = good! Get out of the house. Get away from everything. Turn the ipod on, ignore the world and enjoy the freedom!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I wonder what that says about me...?I love to shop, give me Home Depot, Best Buy...Bed Bath and Beyond..Not sure if I should admit to the make-up


----------



## Sinister

I think we have all seen the pix with the boa AND make-up, Jeff. A picture speaks a thousand words so you don't have to.


----------



## Ghostess

Shopping= not good for me. I'm an impulse buyer, plus OCD - with credit cards... so I get the urge to spend money and have "things"-- like when I redecorate every 3 months, then see stuff I MUST have, charge it, get it home, love it, then feel horribly guilty because I know I shouldn't have been out shopping in the first place and know the bills will come and I will be mad at myself. I buy clothes that I never wear, although I shop Old Navy, so it's not like I spend a lot on them.. but it adds up. I have over 50 pairs of shoes, but I never wear shoes unless I am jogging or going somewhere that shoes are required, and even then it's the same pair of flip flops... I'm just a sad sad case..lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ghostess said:


> Shopping= I'm an impulse buyer, plus OCD - with credit cards... so I get the urge to spend money and have "things"-- like when I redecorate every 3 months, then see stuff I MUST have, charge it, get it home, love it,


please visit - www.thefrighteners.com LMAO


----------



## Ghostess

LMAO!! I already have-- and practiced my will power while there!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I used to be the same way Ghostess. I got a shopping high all of the time. Now shopping doesn't give that high anymore. I still go out but I find that just being out makes me happy and I don't have to have bought anything to feel better.

My ONLY shopping weakness is Halloween stuff (GREAT pleasure there) and Jeff knows this all to well!


----------



## Ghostess

I wish it didn't give me a high. The sad thing is that I really do not enjoy shopping at all, unless it's at Home Depot.

That said, today's high will come from the grocery store- for things we actually DO need, like food. Wish me luck! LOL

*Hoping I can avoid the junk food aisle*


----------



## Death's Door

The only time I like food shopping is when I'm getting ready to try a new recipe. I usually go right after work on Friday so I don't have to deal with the crowds.

I also enjoyed going shopping but now I just want to debt free. Even though my cc bills are not that bad, the amount has not really went down because of paying the bill and only paying the minimum. I decided to budget my money for the next two years and pay off my credit cards. Anyway, how much crap do I really need.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Da Weiner said:


> I decided to budget my money for the next two years and pay off my credit cards.


I already went through that exercise and it was painful. It took me YEARS but they were finally all paid off. You're right DW, you question everything you buy while paying the CCs off.


----------



## Death's Door

OK - in the movie, "Home Alone", when the parents discover that Kevin is by himself and they start calling all the neighbors on the block (who subseqently are away for the holiday), why didn't you ever hear them leaving messages on their answering machine to let Kevin know they're on their way home. I mean, very expensive house, trip to Paris, and what, no answering machine.


----------



## Ghostess

I actually had to turn the heater on last night. It got down to a cool 30° here in beautiful Florida. Brrrr....


----------



## grapegrl

I know, Ghostess. This weekend's supposed to have lows in the 20's here in NW Florida. I have to cover up/bring in some plants and bring up a load of firewood from the barn tomorrow.


----------



## Ghostess

I don't think I have anything outside that needs to be covered or brought in. I do need to run the pool pump tonight though, don't want that sucker busting again and have to spend another arm and leg to replace it.

I actually lit up the fireplace last night. First time this year, but no one sat there to enjoy it.  Andy was too busy trying to fix one of his helicopters and the kids all were busy doing their thing. So much for having a nice evening by the fire.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday Everyone!!!!! Today it's only suppose to go up to 24 degrees for NJ.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Cold here too....BRrrrrr
Need one of these!


----------



## Ghostess

My house still smells like one of those.


----------



## krypt

we are getting up to 50 degrees today thank god i have to replace the electronic module in the distributor again


----------



## gypsichic

is it time to go yet????????????


----------



## Hauntiholik

gypsichic said:


> is it time to go yet????????????


YES!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I wonder if anyone has ever bought a bag of left foot socks?


----------



## scareme

There's no place like home. There's no place like home.
Just spent a week in the hospital for my asthma and I'm sooo glad to be home. When you're in the hosp. you can't sleep, foods crap, but they have the best drugs. Home sweet home.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I wonder if anyone has ever bought a bag of left foot socks?


Um, just left foot socks? LMAO!


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> There's no place like home. There's no place like home.


Welcome back scareme! I think they make hospitals such a bad place to be that you WANT to leave sooner. Too bad they don't release you when you want to leave. :googly:


----------



## dynoflyer

Man, it's cold outside!!!


----------



## Ghostess

What does it say about me that I keep listening to the same song over and over again?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ghostess said:


> What does it say about me that I keep listening to the same song over and over again?


What does it say about you that you keep listening to the same song over and over again?


----------



## Ghostess

Did this turn into the questions thread suddenly?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you still listening to the same song over and over again?


----------



## Ghostess

Would it surprise you if I said yes?

I just listened to it again for like the 100th time today.


----------



## grapegrl

What song is it?


----------



## Ghostess

2:11 by Novus Dae.

They sent me an add request yesterday morning, so I checked them out, listened, added, then added that song to my profile. I love it and can't stop listening to it.

http://www.myspace.com/novusdae


----------



## grapegrl

Hmmm...I'll have to check that out when I get home. I think you're okay listening to that over and over. If it was something like the "Oscar Meyer Wiener" song, I'd be worried.


----------



## Hauntiholik

What? That's a cool song! j/k


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

All together now LINK


----------



## grapegrl

*_beep-beep_!*

Haunti, your ride is here!


----------



## gypsichic

lmao

hmmmmmmmm............witch on a stick.........<giggles>


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

gypsichic said:


> lmao
> 
> hmmmmmmmm............witch on a stick.........<giggles>


It's fittin'!


----------



## gypsichic

i know you think it is!...............lol


----------



## gypsichic

i should call FE............."Yes..........this is Witch on a Stick..........and i want to confirm my dinner reservations..........."


----------



## skullboy

A black truck sure looks nice when it is clean.


----------



## gypsichic

i'm ready to go


----------



## dynoflyer

No football this weekend. Time to start the tombstones.


----------



## grapegrl

For some reason, I'm feeling the need for...more cowbell!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

skullboy said:


> A black truck sure looks nice when it is clean.


Can you come here and wash the Jeep?


----------



## Spooklights

It sure did get cold here; Maybe it'll snow again!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ummmm, chocolate coffee....


----------



## gypsichic

jeff's been naughty........wonder what he's been doing..........


----------



## Ghostess

*yawn* Morning came much too quickly today.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

at 9:23 the ghostess awakes....just realizing that most of the day has been wasted....


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Coffee is just about kicking in... what to do first?

I wonder if I can get my brother to walk the dog?


----------



## Ghostess

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> at 9:23 the ghostess awakes....just realizing that most of the day has been wasted....


Wrong! I've been awake since just before 6 AM when the friggin' cats busted into the bedroom thinking it's "playtime". I've been watching TV... "*NUMB3RS*" on OnDemand, and *"Mail Call"* on the Military Channel. (Oh the JOY at the second one  )


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

What to make for the prop challenge?.......hmmm, oh I have an idea..

Oh crap moms birthday is tomorrow, better get busy, lots to do for the surprise party....Well I can play for a few more minutes....LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Times up, you better git busy!


----------



## pyro

o crap-- my moms birthday was thurs. im a bad son ---thanks nature


----------



## Ghostess

Oh sh!t! I just broke the tail fin off the Jet Ranger! OOOPS!!


----------



## dynoflyer

My arm's tired from hitting this cowbell


----------



## Bone Dancer

Should I shovel a path to the garage or just wade through the snow?


----------



## slightlymad

How can I get all of these people out of my house.


----------



## Lilly

Should I make hands or use something else?


----------



## morgan8586

I miss Sin already.....


----------



## slightlymad

Cool more snow


----------



## Ghostess

Brrrr..... It's 35° right now. Our high is only gonna be 48° today, which I guess I can consider cold for Florida.  We finally are being hit with that "winter" thing everyone keeps talking about.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

With wind chill it hit 0 this morning....BRrrrrr


----------



## gypsichic

looks like it could snow here


----------



## Death's Door

Well, yesterday we were suppose to get snow and it just threatened all day. I woke up at 2 o'clock in the morning and still nothing. Woke up at 7 o'clock this morning - two inches of snow!!!!! That was quick.


----------



## claymud

Exam 1# down! Two more to go and home early!


----------



## morgan8586

what a day.......


----------



## slimy

what a week......


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and it's only Tuesday


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I don't like third grade math.


----------



## skullboy

When is summer coming back?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

it's still snowing...should I wait to shovel?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ms. Wicked said:


> I don't like third grade math.


Boy! You left this wide open :devil:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> it's still snowing...should I wait to shovel?


Hmmm, that depends. Is it deep enough that you've have to remove two shovels worth to get to the pavement?


----------



## Big Howlin

*I just woke up...
went on here cause i dont wanna go to work....
Im thinkin, I hate my job. Ha!*


----------



## gypsichic

i need more coffee


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

gypsichic said:


> i need more coffee


If the coffee hasn't kicked in yet...?
You're in big trouble! lol


----------



## gypsichic

lol...........define 'big trouble'


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you starting trouble this morning or just want to be in trouble? lol


----------



## gypsichic

you mean i have a choice??? lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll try being nicer, if you'll try being smarter. LOL


----------



## gypsichic

that's it..........you're fired!

LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ahhh, what a relief!
Now I can go home, uh, wait....I'm already home....


----------



## gypsichic

lol............smartass


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I admit it


----------



## gypsichic

wonder if there's 12 step programs for folks like you..............


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You provoked me! LOL


----------



## slightlymad

Modern medical science has yet to discover a cure for FE. Besides if they cured him we wouldnt get any more sexy pictures of him in drag with that feather boa.


----------



## gypsichic

tis true..........theres just something about a man in drag sportin' a blue boa...........ohhhhhhhhhhh laaaaaaa laaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ghostess

I hate Thunderbird today. And yesterday. And I hate Mozilla Suite too.

Yeah RoadKill, you read that right... I hate the Suite too.


----------



## gypsichic

crap............70% chance winter mix tomorrow...........3" possible.........or 12 or none according to the radio.............lol

as the old saying goes 'if you don't like the weather in OK - just give it 10 mins"


----------



## Hauntiholik

gypsichic said:


> as the old saying goes 'if you don't like the weather in OK - just give it 10 mins"


We say that in Colorado too! (replace OK with CO)


----------



## gypsichic

do you go from using the heater to the AC or vice versa all in the same day in CO?


----------



## Bone Dancer

People say the same thing in Michigan too, although it was 3 degrees this morning and I waited 10 min. and it was still 3 degrees. Maybe 75 was to much to hope for. Spring or postal, which will come first?


----------



## Lilly

5 days till Superbowl woohoo
Da Bearz


----------



## Lilly

maybe FE has more than one color boa hmmmm


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I don't even have one, it belonged to someone else


----------



## gypsichic

FE you don't own your own boa???


----------



## Ghostess

FE just owns "other" women's clothing articles.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm going to have to wear different clothing!


----------



## Ghostess

You can have some of mine, FE, I have wayyyy too much clothes.


----------



## gypsichic

i have some leather you can have


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looks like I'm just short the make-up?


----------



## Ghostess

I know a couple of Mary Kay and Avon reps....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I get more help here than I need! LOL


----------



## scareme

Tomorrow will be my first day back to work in 4 weeks. I wonder if I'll remember how to do my job. I wonder if my co-workers will remember me. How could they forget me?


----------



## Hauntiholik

gypsichic said:


> do you go from using the heater to the AC or vice versa all in the same day in CO?


I haven't done that myself but we do go from heavy coats to t-shirts and shorts in the same day.


----------



## gypsichic

FE we're always glad to help you out...........lol

Haunti i've had this experience several times


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I have 1/3 of my office moved...crap! What a mess!!


----------



## gypsichic

and you're moving your office where?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the next rm....
Needed to run new phone lines...
But I'm online!


----------



## gypsichic

well get offline...........lol..........we won't talk about you


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

now I'm paranoid! LOL


----------



## gypsichic

ahhhhhhhhhhh yes..........i love it when i'm that powerful.............lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looks like I pulled your string...didn't I? LOL


----------



## gypsichic

now i have a string? what happened to my goat???


----------



## morgan8586

jjjjjjjjaaaaaaayyyyyyyttttttteeeeeeee!!!!!!!!! Where Are You????????


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Haven't seen too much from JT lately???


----------



## Ghostess

I should be working out right now.


----------



## gypsichic

i did that yesterday


----------



## Ghostess

I did that yesterday too... aerobic mixed with weights, then abs, then 2 miles on the treadmill... Another few minutes and I'll be in there doing some more... just had lunch.

My little one has a cold, and coughed a lot last night, as did the oldest child.  I'm feeling a little run-down today too. Oh the joys of the season.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I am so sick of friggin snow!


----------



## Ghostess

Maybe I shoulda skipped the workout today... I don't feel so well now...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Maybe you shouldn't drink booze while working out??


----------



## Ghostess

Ha.

Ha.

Ha.

I think I have that little tummy virus, gastrointestinal enteritis, more commonly known as the stomach flu. I guess I can't say my dear sweet Andy never gave me anything.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sorry to hear that 

Coming out both ends? Ewww! I sure hope not!!


----------



## Ghostess

LOL... leave it to you to actually ASK that. Just one for now, but I am feeling fairly nauseous suddenly. I was wondering why I felt so tired this morning and fell asleep on the couch for like an hour.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I found that ice cream has helped me in the past, water was hard to keep down.

Well, that what happens when you get sick...


----------



## Bone Dancer

ginger ale works for me


----------



## gypsichic

its icy out..........lovvvvvvvvvvvv leyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Death's Door

Hauntiholik said:


> I am so sick of friggin snow!


I bet you are!! Didn't your snow season start back in October? We have been getting hit with periods of snow showers off and on. I'm not complaining yet because we haven't been hit as nearly as bad as you guys.


----------



## Death's Door

Ghostess said:


> LOL... leave it to you to actually ASK that. Just one for now, but I am feeling fairly nauseous suddenly. I was wondering why I felt so tired this morning and fell asleep on the couch for like an hour.


It's been going around here at work tooo. Just chill out and let it run its course.


----------



## gypsichic

great............over 100 wrecks here in the city


----------



## Ghostess

Da Weiner said:


> It's been going around here at work tooo. Just chill out and let it run its course.


Yeah, we get hit a couple of times a year having kids, plus Andy going to the gym. I rarely go anywhere so I know it's not me picking up the germs...lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's going to be 1-3 degrees this weekend.....Not going out!


----------



## gypsichic

oh c'mon ...........ya wimp!

lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's without wind chill! BRrrrr!


----------



## gypsichic

oh lorrrrrrrrrrd..........just put on your drysuit!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Da Weiner said:


> I bet you are!! Didn't your snow season start back in October? We have been getting hit with periods of snow showers off and on. I'm not complaining yet because we haven't been hit as nearly as bad as you guys.


Yeah. Somebody asked for a white xmas and they wished a little too hard.

We've been hit by snow 6 weekends in a row and this will be the 7th. Most of the cities/towns/HOAs have already spent their budget on snow removal and they're now a few million in debt. There are places up in the mountains where they don't have any place to put the plowed snow!

It's currently 17 with a windchill of 7.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HMmmm, Global Warming???


----------



## slimy

gypsichic said:


> great............over 100 wrecks here in the city


That was BEFORE rush hour. I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## gypsichic

took me 45 mins to get from council and reno to my house 
I made a stop at midfirst on may and 23rd which took all of 2 mins

i swear there was nothin but yahoos out there

then i had to run back up to the post office there on 22nd and practically slid into the stop sign coming back down military!

godozickity!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

Is it bedtime yet?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

gypsichic said:


> took me 45 mins to get from council and reno to my house
> I made a stop at midfirst on may and 23rd which took all of 2 mins
> 
> i swear there was nothin but yahoos out there
> 
> then i had to run back up to the post office there on 22nd and practically slid into the stop sign coming back down military!
> 
> godozickity!!!!


I guess you should of ridin' your broom in today? LOL


----------



## gypsichic

i should have! might have been alot faster


----------



## morgan8586

Ice is getting thicker...Ill be icefishing soon!!!!


----------



## slightlymad

Ah its so nice to have a computer in my office again even if it if a had me down well used peice of outdated windows 2000 jusk. Now maybe it will only take another week to get all my stuff installed. Must be nice to be it and not work hard


----------



## Big Howlin

morgan8586 said:


> Ice is getting thicker...Ill be icefishing soon!!!!


Do it while you can cuz in about 5 years you probably wont see ice again.
heheh


----------



## gypsichic

snowing its ass off outside


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

temps are dropping...


----------



## Ghostess

'Tis forecast to be in the low 70s here today with thunderstorms coming in this afternoon. I can do without the thunder part.


----------



## Death's Door

Hasn't started here yet in NJ. I'm hoping just for a little bit of snow.


----------



## slightlymad

Snowed here in philly all day nothing stuck 

Gonna get sloppy tonight


----------



## gypsichic

well we got an inch or 2 of snow today..........and its about 30 outside now

we get blasted again tomorrow w/1-3" and the windchill being 0 to -10

now THAT'S bikini weather!!!


----------



## Death's Door

gypsichic said:


> well we got an inch or 2 of snow today..........and its about 30 outside now
> 
> we get blasted again tomorrow w/1-3" and the windchill being 0 to -10
> 
> now THAT'S bikini weather!!!


Only if your a member of the Polar Bear Club!!!!!


----------



## gypsichic

lol........negative

guess ridin' my scooter in my bikini won't be happenin' then


----------



## claymud

Exams are done!!


----------



## HibLaGrande

It should be about -10 here on Sunday, that's not counting the wind chill effect. it has been a few years since we have had those kind of temperatures. Better bring in the brass monkeys.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I hear ya Bro....This ain't gonna be pretty!


----------



## Ghostess

Lotsa damage in Florida this morning.


----------



## Death's Door

Ghostess said:


> Lotsa damage in Florida this morning.


I was thinking about ya and the other Hauntforum Floridians when I heard on the news about the tornados and winds that were blowing through. Any damage to your place?


----------



## Ghostess

I haven't been outside yet, but it doesn't look like we got hit too hard from looking out the front windows. West of Orlando got slammed though, lots of damage, and some deaths from tornadoes touching down, same with the Deltona area southeast of me.


----------



## Death's Door

Well, for the month of January I was in a contest to win a "movies night basket" where I go to work out. I was neck-n-neck with this other lady and I even had to go in on days that I normally don't show up. It was tough but yesterday I won the basket by a mere of two points!!!!!! The basket contained:

*$25 gift certificate to Blockbuster video
A box of 6 packs of microwaved popcorn
A large box of Goobers
A large box of Raisinetts
A box of Swiss Miss packets of cocoa
A bag of Lemonheads
A box of Cookies & Cream cookies
2 big blue mugs
1 blue fleece blanet
A pair of nubbies (fuzzy blue socks)*

I think I did pretty good.


----------



## Ghostess

It's going to be a looooooooooooong day.


Way to go DW!!


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx Ghostess!

I am so glad that damn rodent saw his shadow.


----------



## Big Howlin

Ghostess said:


> Lotsa damage in Florida this morning.


*Yeah Im think bout u guys...I read bout FL on my news. How terrible. FL and areas around there always gets hit bad. Its only gonna get worse if you ask me with Global Warming....bah, so sad. Well thoughts are with ya guys!*


----------



## HibLaGrande

Just got my new Cutco santoku knife, man this thing a dangerously sharp. I think I'm scared to use it.


----------



## morgan8586

Need to dig out the icefishing gear tomorrow and get ready.....


----------



## Ghostess

HibLaGrande said:


> Just got my new Cutco santoku knife, man this thing a dangerously sharp. I think I'm scared to use it.


Send it to me! I'll use it!


----------



## morgan8586

Went out to the local lake. The bays were frozen over with 4 inches of ice. The deep water in the middle was still open water. The wind was gusting at 30 miles an hour. And there I was...sitting on my bucket, pole in hand, hunched over my hole, back to the wind and catching NOTHING. Better than going to work though!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

No offence, but I would rather work than do that. My days start in the spring when I can horseback ride and enjoy the weather. I love the snow and cold, don't get me wrong, but you are insane (in a good way of course LOL)


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Doctorthingit said:


> There are a few reasons why JULY has really dragged on for me. One is that I've had two pets get really sick. One of them died on the 5th of July due to intestinal problems, and now I've got one with some kind of eating disorder - he's so skinny and boney that he has no energy left. He'll probably die by week's end.
> 
> Then of course there are all the special DVDs I'm waiting for. Dario Argento's Trauma, Cemetery Man, The Fly: Collector's Edition, Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer: 20th Anniversary Edition, The Little Girl Who Lives Down the Lane, Cat People, Roseanne: Complete First Season, and Without You I'm Nothing. I'm also DYING for updated news on the status of Image's announced special edition of Mario Bava's Twitch of the Death Nerve, which seems to have bit the dust but I'm really hoping has not.


I LOVE that movie - The Little Girl Who Lived Down the Lane. Thought it was made for TV, now I'm going to order it!!! Thank's for talking about it, because no one knew what I was talking about when I tried to describe it to them.


----------



## slightlymad

why is it that the cars always need work on the coldest windiest days of the year?


----------



## morgan8586

No offense taken Devils Reject. Ive been working so many days 10 or 11 hours at a time that it felt great to be doing something for me. When the temp drops to the single digits tomorrow, I'll break out the iceshanty and the heater.


----------



## Lilly

brrrr... -6 now wind chill is -27 taking -30's wind chills sun night >>to fricken cold
welcome to the frozen tundra

Can't wait for game tomorrow..GO Bears


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Where is everybody?


----------



## Lilly

Gotta finish chix wings then I'm all set for the big game.
Da Bearz


----------



## Ghostess

I hear there's a big game on tonight? It's gonna be a soggy one..lol


----------



## Big Howlin

Boo to Football is what Im thinkn. Yay Hockey!


----------



## Ghostess

That's what I was thinkin' Cheetah!!!!!!


----------



## HibLaGrande

I'm watching the Puppy Bowl on animal planet. Awwwwwwwe .


----------



## slightlymad

DAMN 9 degrees -6 windchill okay now I am cold.


----------



## Death's Door

HibLaGrande said:


> I'm watching the Puppy Bowl on animal planet. Awwwwwwwe .


I was watching the Puppy Bowl too. They are tooo stinkin cute!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

I decided to stay in all weekend in the house and hibernate. Actually enjoyed not having to run errands or shopping. Anyway it was too damn cold to go outside.


----------



## Ghostess

I guess I am finally gonna get sick now. Nose is running, head's buzzing, ears are popping, throat and eyes are scratchy. LOVELY way to kick off a Monday morning!


----------



## lewlew

Hope you feel better Ghostess. Chicken Soup goin' out to you! 

Hope all our other members in Florida are doin' ok. Yuns oughtta check in so we know your still with us!


----------



## Ghostess

Thanky


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ghostess said:


> I guess I am finally gonna get sick now. Nose is running, head's buzzing, ears are popping, throat and eyes are scratchy. LOVELY way to kick off a Monday morning!










Get well soon Ghostess!


----------



## Ghostess

Thank you  I have a fever and feel like poo poo.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ghostess said:


> Thank you  I have a fever and feel like poo poo.


If it's the same crud that I had last month, you'll start to feel better when the fever breaks.


----------



## Ghostess

Hauntiholik said:


> If it's the same crud that I had last month, you'll start to feel better when the fever breaks.


Gosh I hope so, I've been lingering on the edge of getting sick for a month now. Unfortunately, when I get sick every year, it ends up a sinus infection that also creates an ear infection, and I end up perforating an ear drum... It's such a PITA to be me sometimes. 

Oh well... I think today I may start a new paper mache project. Now where'd I put that gallon of glue?


----------



## Death's Door

Take care of yourself Ghostess. Drink lots of fluids.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wow, looks like a warm front coming through. It's going to be 14 degrees today....I can start working on that tan !


----------



## claymud

Second day of a new semister... It's gonna be a long 4 months.


----------



## Hellrazor

I dont wannna be at work today... why cant I be one of those people that call in sick, even when they are not.


----------



## Ghostess

I want brownies.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ghostess said:


> I want brownies.


Sickies don't get brownies  How about some chicken soup?


----------



## Ghostess

LOL

But I just KNOW the brownies will make me feel better!!!  All I got is the kids' campbells chicken noodle soup. I knew I shoulda bought some grown up soup while I was at the store the other day. DANGIT!


----------



## Death's Door

Well, brownies can be a comfort food right? You can have them only if you use them as a comfort food.


----------



## Ghostess

As I look through my finances.... yeah, I NEED comfort food!! lol


----------



## Big Howlin

I want a slurpee....


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I fell asleep yesterday on the chair at 5:00!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

Dang Kellie! You musta been REALLY tired!

I feel a WHOLE lot better today, but now I have so much crap to catch on that I just wanna go back to bed and hide under the covers. The good thing is, it's gonna be sunny and 70°.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Ghostess said:


> Dang Kellie! You musta been REALLY tired!


I was! And still am!

Is it time for bed yet?:zombie:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm going to make a nice dinner for Tony today.

Chicken breasts stuffed with cheese and wrapped in bacon, baked in the oven. I'll serve over brown rice.


----------



## gypsichic

damn everyone's quiet today..........no heckling from the FE peanut gallery or nuttin'


----------



## Ghostess

*crickets chirping*

Indeed......

I've been trying to get some stuff done around the house today since I feel so SWELL. :roll:


----------



## skullboy

Lets call it a draw and do the whole damn thing over!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ghostess said:


> *crickets chirping*
> 
> Indeed......
> 
> I've been trying to get some stuff done around the house today since I feel so SWELL. :roll:


Glad you're up and going!


----------



## gypsichic

ho hum


----------



## Big Howlin

hum ho.


----------



## gypsichic

i wish i'd get warm!


----------



## Spooklights

Not a chance of getting warm here, either. 
Of course, when it gets to August I'll want it cold again......


----------



## gypsichic

i'm gonna have to go find something for lunch........i'm starting to get hungry


----------



## slimy

I'm always hungry.

Make me something too.


----------



## Ghostess

Me three. I just finished the last of the brownies. Now I want pickles. 

Did I mention that I hate kids?


----------



## skullboy

Did I mention that I hate kids?[/QUOTE]

Just wait til mine show up in that UPS box. 12 and 13 your favorite.


----------



## Ghostess

As long as I can do with them what I want, everything will be fine. Do they have any allergies, like duct tape?


----------



## skullboy

None that I have discovered yet.


----------



## Ghostess

Wonderful, then they will do just fine here! How are they at following directions? 

Never mind, you wanna send them to me, there's a reason for that. LOL


----------



## gypsichic

i really should finish this paperwork...............blech ......ick........ patooie


----------



## skullboy

Why can't I do my work?


----------



## Big Howlin

I smell sexy.


----------



## Ghostess

Cheetahclub67 said:


> I smell sexy.


Somebody must be sweaty. lol


----------



## Big Howlin

Nope! Not sweating. Must be my cologne from this morning... I just smell so dang sexy I can't even resist myself.


----------



## BooGirl666

I Hate Computers.... Fried my laptop in under 30 days of owning it.... I think. ggrrrr.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Is it _ever _going to warm up???????

I think tonight will be a good monster movie night.


----------



## Big Howlin

sux if your laptop burned out. Should return it. Or it could just be something simple....


----------



## slightlymad

Spending the week at work....way too much over time
Getting sent home sick....wow they may actually care
Being in a house with too many people....disturbing
Being the one to tell daughters boyfreind to get out....priceless


----------



## gypsichic

wonder how sam's doing...........


----------



## BooGirl666

Cheetahclub67 said:


> sux if your laptop burned out. Should return it. Or it could just be something simple....


Got a virus and the geek squad people said i should have made a recovery disk, maybe they should have said that before i bought it ggrrr


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Back break... from all of the pinning and cutting.


----------



## Big Howlin

*Just woke up and feeling far from refreshed....*


----------



## slightlymad

Ah empty house...


----------



## dave the dead

I got this in a fortune cookie today.....
"Doing what you love is freedom. Loving what you do is happiness"


----------



## Spooklights

It's so nice and quiet; nobody home but me. Time for a good horror story and a cup of tea!


----------



## slightlymad

Damn they all came home.


----------



## gypsichic

finally i'm getting warm


----------



## slightlymad

Mine I gotta get caught up what am I doing online.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

still cold.....man I need new windows!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Is winter _ever _going to end?

The forecast says we're going to get a couple of inches of snow tonight. Then it looks like we might get clobbered with another 6-12" on Monday night/Tuesday morning.

<sigh>


----------



## morgan8586

sad....so sad. What once was, isn't anymore...


----------



## Big Howlin

Im thinking this planet is gonna be gone in a matter of 20 years.
Its just gonna get hotter in the summer, cooler in the winter and a possible Ice age born. Cuz if enough cold, fresh water coming from the melting polar ice caps and the melting glaciers of Greenland flows into the northern Atlantic, it will shut down the Gulf Stream, which keeps Europe and northeastern North America warm. The worst-case scenario would be a full-blown return of the last ice age - in a period as short as 2 to 3 years from its onset - and the mid-case scenario would be a period like the "little ice age" of a few centuries ago that disrupted worldwide weather patterns leading to extremely harsh winters, droughts, worldwide desertification, crop failures, and wars around the world. I think thats mother natures way of mending a wound. Keep the planet cool from rising temps. Give us that one last chance to change our self involved ways. Thats my thoughts atm....


----------



## Lilly

I'm tired, my back hurts guess it's time for bed.


----------



## Spooklights

It's Monday already. Where'd that come from all of the sudden? Weekend wasn't half long enough.....


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

I woke up at 2am... I should have gone right back to bed without going near the PC.


----------



## slightlymad

Ah monday back to work its so nice to be here.

Man I need to go to the doctor.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

<sigh>

Snow. More snow overnight and into tomorrow.

I don't want to go outside.

This has been one long, bloody winter.


----------



## Ghostess

Why the heck is it that after going for a week without exercising, I go for a 3-mile run yesterday and every muscle in my body hurts today? I didn't work out my arms or abs... WTF???


----------



## skullboy

I am tired of the lazy A-HOles Who refuse to shovel thier sidewalk.


----------



## Ghostess

Then get out there and shovel your sidewalk.


----------



## gypsichic

why is it that i work out regularly but i go to yoga for the first time in forever and i'm sore today?


----------



## Ghostess

I feel your pain, gypsi... I need to try yoga.


----------



## gypsichic

i haven't done it alot but what i have done i've really liked

never knew what seemed like such little movement could make me really sore


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's all of that stretching...


----------



## skullboy

Are you done shoveling,yet?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

he he hee - Rich... we have a guy come and plow our drive when there's more than 2". It's $25 well spent and it looks like he'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## Ghostess

So, I just watched Gilad's latest total body workout on FitTV. Does that count as a workout for me since it exhausted me?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm going to get the ball rolling on The Nordic Track again. I've gained a few pounds since I left work back in November... better nip it in the bud now.


----------



## gypsichic

i don't think that counts really ghostess...........lol


----------



## Ghostess

Ok, what if I did about 2 minutes of a yoga program on FitTV while brownies were baking?

On a more serious note.... I just got off the phone with my mom. My step dad is being transported via ambulance to Mobile to see a pulmonologist because he has a blockage of some sort in his lungs which is preventing him from breathing properly. He was admitted to the hospital last week because he was having coughing fits so bad that he kept passing out. He already has emphysema, now they're telling him he has lung cancer on top of that. 

Smoking= BAD!


----------



## gypsichic

good grief charlie brown!!!

uuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmm.............brownies cooking while watching yoga for a couple of minutes..........i'm thinkin your benefits would be low.......lol


----------



## Ghostess

Hehehehe... Hey, I got down in the "cat" position and the "cat something else" position, then the "dog" position and a couple of other positions... then my back went "crack" and I ended up just laying there in the "call 911" position.


----------



## gypsichic

lmaoooooooooooooooooo

there's alot of snap, crackle, pop from my bod when i'm doing down-dog and esp when i do the twisting moves...........sheesh


----------



## gypsichic

i think the 911 position is actually called Corpse..........lmao


----------



## Lilly

you ghouls are making me tired with all this exercising...
hmm browinies sound good think i'll make some too..
then back to my tombstones


----------



## gypsichic

lol.........making tombstones already?


----------



## Lilly

yup ..
we are having a bring your own Tombstone Party this yr and I personally want to add on to my graveyard with some extras ..these will be in case someone doesn't bring one I can slap a name or whatever on them..
I haven't started the ones for my hub and i though. Those are next.


----------



## gypsichic

i was just thinking since hubby has the shop halfass cleaned up its about time for me to hop to it on some H projects myself

last year we made some tombstones alittle different than in the past.......they came out really nice.........course my perfectionism had nothing to with that :googly:


----------



## Ghostess

I think I'll clean out my fridge tonight ... one beer at a time...


----------



## Lilly

wonder how many beers Ghostess has cleaned out yet?


----------



## Ghostess

Only 5... the rest are in the cabinet and not chilled. I'll put them in for tomorrow.


----------



## slightlymad

Ah daily cleaning of the fridge you been hanging out with skullboy


----------



## Ghostess

LOL... I was this way WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY before I met Skull Boy.


----------



## Big Howlin

I cant wait to drink again...oh just the feeling of it on my lips once again.


----------



## skullboy

1.How did I get drug into this? 
2.Why the heck would they cancel school today,just a little blowing snow.My kids can get there.


----------



## slightlymad

Because we love you.

Because the teachers wanted yet another day off.

Isnt life grand?


----------



## skullboy

slightlymad said:


> Because we love you.
> 
> Because the teachers wanted yet another day off.
> 
> Isnt life grand?


What a warm fuzzy way to start the day.:googly:


----------



## slightlymad

Let it snow let snow let it snow 

Maybe this time the kids will actually get to go sleding this winter has just been a bad tease.


----------



## skullboy

If my kids went out there on a sled they would blow clear across the state.


----------



## BooGirl666

YAY!!!!!! I got a work snow day!! Yippie!!!


----------



## gypsichic

is it friday yet?


----------



## skullboy

Nope.:smoking:


----------



## gypsichic

dammit


----------



## slightlymad

Double Dammit its saturday i need


----------



## Lilly

crap still snowing...wind blowing so hard my poor (Gypsy) pug is having a hard time breathing when we go out..double crap.
I should start the dreaded taxes...triple crap nah I do that next week.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's yucky out.

Just working on my gown inbetween helping my son write out his Valentines.


----------



## Death's Door

Yucky is the word for today Ms. Wicked. I don't even feel like going home in this crap.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

All righty - I'm done sewing for the day... got the front bodice piece of my gown boned and basted together...


----------



## skullboy

Tee-hee Ms.Wicked said Boned.


----------



## scareme

Tee-Hee Ms. Wicked talked about her bodice and boned at the same time.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!

Both of your minds are in the same gutter, LOL.


----------



## Big Howlin

Sorry but mines in the gutter too


----------



## BooGirl666

I think everyone here lives in the gutter or at least visits quite often


----------



## skullboy

Stress test today,Not looking forward to this.Need coffee!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Good luck today Rich - let us know how it goes.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm going to run a hot bubble bath and relax this afternoon.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I just counted out 975 conversational hearts. They're for a game at my son's school Valentine's day party, which was postponed to today because school was cancelled yesterday. THey have to guess how many are in the jar.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Am I the only one thinking today?


----------



## Death's Door

How long did it take ya to count the hearts Ms. Wicked?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Da Weiner said:


> How long did it take ya to count the hearts Ms. Wicked?


Oh, about a half hour... but my five year old kept talking to me, and the puppy tried running off the packaging...then the phone rang... so I lost count a couple of times... LOL


----------



## skullboy

Ms. Wicked said:


> Oh, about a half hour... but my five year old kept talking to me, and the puppy tried running off the packaging...then the phone rang... so I lost count a couple of times... LOL


Stupid dog!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

skullboy said:


> Stupid dog!


LMAO!!!!!!!!

You just wait.... I'll turn her on ya! LOL


----------



## skullboy

Ms. Wicked said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!!
> 
> You just wait.... I'll turn her on ya! LOL


     Aint skeerd


----------



## slightlymad

Hope skull boy had his shots.

Why do I have to do my bosses evaluation before he does mine? And I wish he wouldnt kiss my ##$ every year while I am doing it. It is so obvious and so sad.


----------



## Spooklights

I think it's finally getting warm in here.


----------



## Death's Door

The hubby is going on a hunting trip and will be leaving this afternoon and will not be coming home until Sunday afternoon.  I have the whole weekend to myself.  The house just needs a little tidying up and that should take less than 1 1/2 hours tomorrow.  Because of the weather being tooo cold to go outside, me thinks it's time to catch up on some new horror dvds that came out and order take-out food.  In case you haven't discovered yet - I'm smiling!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Da Weiner said:


> The hubby is going on a hunting trip and will be leaving this afternoon and will not be coming home until Sunday afternoon.  I have the whole weekend to myself.  The house just needs a little tidying up and that should take less than 1 1/2 hours tomorrow.  Because of the weather being tooo cold to go outside, me thinks it's time to catch up on some new horror dvds that came out and order take-out
> food.  In case you haven't discovered yet - I'm smiling!!!!!!!


Does this mean you'll have venison soon? MMmmm venison...

Darn - my arm hurts. I burnt it on the heating element last night in my oven while baking. It's starting to blister.

In the meantime, I'm trying to get this house cleaned up - we have company this evening.


----------



## dave the dead

AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!



-ok, I feel better.....thanks for listening.


----------



## Ghostess

I just wanna go back to bed.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll be owned very soon....


----------



## strange1

Jeff, of course you will, you'll be married. 
Congratulations again, it couldn't happen to a nicer guy.
And I mean that in a good way, best of luck to you and Joyce.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Jeff, it's not that bad.... LOL

Mr. W and I will be married 11 years this years (13 years together).  Like any marriage, there were ups and downs, but we worked through our problems.

Today, we're happier than ever. It's different than the "honeymoon" period - that's such a magical time... but we're more mature and better than then. 

Of course, you and Joyce have been together longer than us! LOL So I'm sure you guys know there will be no surprises. 

Congratulations again! I've got the bubbly chilling.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looking forward to it Ms. Wicked! I'll make sure to bring a few bottles of wine along to boot!

Surprises...yeah, we've lived in 4 homes, bought 2 together and looking for another to rent.

Thanks again Bill and Kellie.


----------



## Death's Door

Ms. Wicked said:


> Does this mean you'll have venison soon? MMmmm venison...
> 
> Darn - my arm hurts. I burnt it on the heating element last night in my oven while baking. It's starting to blister.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm trying to get this house cleaned up - we have company this evening.


Hubby's going on a bird hunt this weekend.

Ms. Wicked - what were you baking? It might be worth the blister. Apply ice ASAP.


----------



## Death's Door

I wonder if FE will be wearing his red boa and clean underwear at the ceremony.


----------



## Ghostess

What the HELL is this world coming to when a complete psychotic LYING hypocrite, worse than ALL other politicians, can be a candidate for Governor for a state like NY?


----------



## Big Howlin

Cooper drools too much. I need to vacuum it up.


----------



## Ghostess

I'm ready for bed... missing the hockey game tonight since Andy's doing the PA instead of the internet broadcast, and I didn't wanna sit by myself in the stands. Too many people bother me when they spot me. Ugh...


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Coffee Good.


----------



## skullboy

Beer better!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love it when the tv is on and a doorbell rings on the show we're watching. The puppy gets all excited. She runs to the front door, thinking somebody has come over and is ringing our doorbell.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looking forward to some great company this Thursday...


----------



## slimy

You should look forward to being an old married man.......


----------



## skullboy

Ms. Wicked said:


> I love it when the tv is on and a doorbell rings on the show we're watching. The puppy gets all excited. She runs to the front door, thinking somebody has come over and is ringing our doorbell.


Stupid dog! :googly:


----------



## skullboy

Almost 30 degrees this morning,time for a ride on the bike. I wonder 
where I can get a good homecooked breakfast?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

skullboy said:


> Almost 30 degrees this morning,time for a ride on the bike. I wonder
> where I can get a good homecooked breakfast?


That's nearly tropical! Woo Hoo - mid 40's by the weekend!


----------



## Ghostess

My grass is finally turning brown after 3 nights in a row of below 32°. Now I don't have to mow it until late March hopefully. Wish the back yard would turn too, but it's green and mid-shin high... I really need to get out there and cut it. My azaleas are all blooming, but the leaves are spotted now from the freezes.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Tomorrow is Packi Day!!!!!

I'm heading over to my cousin's house later to make Packis with her, my aunt, her SIL and my other cousin... It's a family tradition; all of my aunts used to make them when we were kids. Should be fun!

http://home.comcast.net/~osoono/ethnicdoughs/paczki/paczki.htm


----------



## Bone Dancer

sunny and 32 degrees out. where is my flowered shirt, straw hat and sunglasses, I am going to the beach.


----------



## gypsichic

i'm tired of sitting in my office


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Like Bill said....I'm going out and work on that tan!!


----------



## gypsichic

why do i doubt this?


----------



## Ghostess

It's in the 50's here today. I was pouring sweat when I went for my run about an hour and a half ago.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I sure hope that run ended with hot water and a bar of soap! lol


----------



## Ghostess

Nope. I'm just fermenting now.

Actually, I'm getting ready to do my weight workout, THEN I'll take a shower and get all purty just in time for the man to get home.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HMmmmm...weight workout...? Brownies and cupcakes???


----------



## gypsichic

Lol...........


----------



## Ghostess

LOL... I got no more brownies  Booohoooooooo! Closest thing to junk food I got right now is yogurt. Oh but wait, there's beer! THAT's my kinda workout, 12 oz curls!


----------



## gypsichic

bwhahahahah...........you could drink that in between reps instead of water!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Your telling me you like flat beer.


----------



## skullboy

Who would have thought that the back roads would still be drifted over?


----------



## Spooklights

Too much ice here. One warm day would be appreciated just now. Thank goodness for hot tea.


----------



## morgan8586

Why are people the way they are?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Happy Paczki Day!

http://home.comcast.net/~osoono/ethnicdoughs/paczki/paczki.htm


----------



## Hauntiholik

hehehe I've got beads! Who wants some? Have a great day everybody.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I see GRASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well Ms Wicked...what are you planning on dishing out Thursday evening???


----------



## Ms. Wicked

hee hee ! It's a surprise!


----------



## skullboy

Ms. Wicked said:


> hee hee ! It's a surprise!


You will be eating grass Jeff! Yummy and dont eat my cheesecake!


----------



## Big Howlin

I just watched, 'Who killed the electric car?' and WOW. I honestly don't know where to begin. I don't think a film has left such a knot in my stomach since 'An Inconvenient Truth' and 'Texas Chainsaw Massacre'. It makes me sick to see that we had a chance at truly saving the environment a long time ago, and we decided to ignore that alternative it and destroy it. I hope you will go out and see this film which is now out for rent. A film like this makes one want to become some sort of environmental radical. And as pessimistic as I might be towards humanity, I know theres alternate ways of going about saving the environment. I just don't think people care enough and wont care until the damage is done. I'm not speaking for everybody, don't get me wrong. Just the ignorant selfish people and the people who have the majority of the control. If you are too lazy to go out and rent it or just don't care enough, let me know and I would be glad to sent you a copy as I think material like this and others need to be passed one to make people aware at the hole we are digging.


----------



## slightlymad

Why does my family have such poor taste in tv?


----------



## Death's Door

I lost 8 1/2 pounds in two weeks.  I just started to knuckle down and even cut out my alcohol intake.


----------



## Ghostess

I hate you, DW.  JK!!!!!!

I've been running during the day and taking one or two of the kids with me. I have been stuck at the same weight now for weeks. My husband now only weighs 10 lbs more than I do. THAT is freakin' frustrating!

Yesterday and today have been nice, sunny and in the low 70s. Got the yard mowed yesterday and the pool deck kinda cleaned up, even had some time to lay out on a chair and soak up some vitamin D today.


----------



## skullboy

Would it help if I came down and drank your beer for you?See helpful skullboy.


----------



## Ghostess

Ever so helpful, there, SB... thanks. Sure, come on down and drink my beer. While yer at it, pressure wash my pool deck.


----------



## skullboy

Can I stain it for ya too?


----------



## Ghostess

Uh.. how ya planning on staining my slab?


----------



## skullboy

If it aint stained why does it need to be cleaned? 

Can I bring some friends?


----------



## Ghostess

It's got black crap all over it (dirt, dust, mildew) and pollen so it's pretty freakin' dirty looking. You can bring friends... but you better not pee in my pool ! LOL


----------



## skullboy

I guess I should load up the bike and tell the wife i will be gone for awhile.Road trip!


----------



## gypsichic

take the wife with you


----------



## skullboy

Wah?


----------



## Ghostess

Ack... don't say "Wah".. that reminds me of the ex.


----------



## skullboy

Sorry,Seems to be the subject of the day today. Any hockey planned for today?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

This gin and tonic tastes lovely.


----------



## skullboy

Late bloomer.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

still nice!


----------



## Ghostess

skullboy said:


> Sorry,Seems to be the subject of the day today. Any hockey planned for today?


LOL... The ex's real first name is Wah.

No hockey 'til Friday.


----------



## Ghostess

I lost 4 more pounds!


----------



## skullboy

Damn,Good job! Soon you will disappear all together.


----------



## Ghostess

Thanks! Yeah, right, I wish. lol 

I came out of the bedroom this morning and said to my husband, "Make that a 14 pound spread!", meaning the difference between his weight and mine, which REALLY bothers me. Then he said, "That's awesome, but make it a 13 pound diff." I was like, I HATE YOU! LOL

He has lost 26 pounds since the day before Thanksgiving when he was diagnosed with diabetes. It's amazing what cutting out all that sugar will do. Unfortunately, I have to work twice as hard as he does, because I already drank diet beverages and ate healthier than he did before then. *sigh*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looking forward to tonights company....Still wondering what Ms Wicked is whipping up?


----------



## Big Howlin

_Wish I had Halloween friends where I lived...._ *cries*


----------



## Death's Door

Ghostess said:


> Thanks! Yeah, right, I wish. lol
> 
> I came out of the bedroom this morning and said to my husband, "Make that a 14 pound spread!", meaning the difference between his weight and mine, which REALLY bothers me. Then he said, "That's awesome, but make it a 13 pound diff." I was like, I HATE YOU! LOL
> 
> He has lost 26 pounds since the day before Thanksgiving when he was diagnosed with diabetes. It's amazing what cutting out all that sugar will do. Unfortunately, I have to work twice as hard as he does, because I already drank diet beverages and ate healthier than he did before then. *sigh*


I'm glad you lost four pounds. Great job!!!!!   

Men tend to lose weight a lot faster than women - that's a given. And yes, cutting out the sugar and eating healthier are part of the diet commandments. Your hubby's system is still going through the change after being diagnosed with diabetes. My hubby was diagnosed in June of last year and his body is just starting to regulate after his diagnosis. In fact, my hubby weighs the same now as he was when we started dating (22 years ago). That part pisses me off but I rather have him healthy.


----------



## Big Howlin

I'm 27, 175lbs. Always have been 175lbs. I can eat eat eat and eat and never gain weight. I have fast metabolism and its annoying because as a man, I would like to gain some weight. Well, muscle mass. Kinda sux, but it's kinda cool cause I can eat cake, Mcdonalds, pie and a big steak and not gain a single pound. Literally.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Looking forward to tonights company....Still wondering what Ms Wicked is whipping up?


Me too! I can't wait to meet all of you guys...

It's a surprise! You see, if I don't tell you, then goof up and go to Plan B, you'll never know!


----------



## skullboy

I hope that stupid dog eats the cheesecake you sent a pic of!


----------



## Ghostess

Cheetahclub67 said:


> I'm 27, 175lbs. Always have been 175lbs. I can eat eat eat and eat and never gain weight. I have fast metabolism and its annoying because as a man, I would like to gain some weight. Well, muscle mass. Kinda sux, but it's kinda cool cause I can eat cake, Mcdonalds, pie and a big steak and not gain a single pound. Literally.


I HATE you.

I used to be that way, before I had kids.  When I turned 24 and delivered my first demon spawn, I started a downward spiral in the metabolism department. Before that I could eat and eat and eat and never gain. Nothing else changed either, I was as active as ever, but had to work harder to keep it off. Now if I look at a piece of cake I gain at least 5 pounds! And it's all in my torso too, my legs and behind are small. I'm like an apple walking on two bent toothpicks. 

Andy is down to 179 now. He was 220 in 2003 when we first started seeing each other, and about 260 when we first met back in 2000. He hasn't seen those kinds of numbers on the scale since he was in boot camp back when he was 21.


----------



## Ghostess

Da Weiner said:


> I'm glad you lost four pounds. Great job!!!!!
> 
> Men tend to lose weight a lot faster than women - that's a given. And yes, cutting out the sugar and eating healthier are part of the diet commandments. Your hubby's system is still going through the change after being diagnosed with diabetes. My hubby was diagnosed in June of last year and his body is just starting to regulate after his diagnosis. In fact, my hubby weighs the same now as he was when we started dating (22 years ago). That part pisses me off but I rather have him healthy.


Thanks!

I know what ya mean about the men losing faster. It's just SO frustrating because I am working twice as hard as he is at it. He sits on his behind all day long on his laptop working, while I'm all over the house doing stuff all day long, then he goes and does his hour at the gym, while I'm doing 50 minutes of weights combined with aerobics, PLUS doing a 3 mile run every day and he's the one losing more faster? NOT fair. He eats more than I do, works his body less, and it's just freaking not fair.

But you're right, I would SO much rather he was healthy. His sugar's been in the 120s lately and his average is 128, so I guess I should be thankful.


----------



## skullboy

Ghostess said:


> I HATE you.
> 
> I I'm like an apple walking on two bent toothpicks.
> .


Oh G,I'm still laughing at that description! I musta missed the pics that show that.


----------



## Ghostess

http://www.howloweenqueen.com/images/crypt/hq_deecryptpaint.JPG
That's as close as it gets to seeing the apple-ness. I'm round, knock-kneed and pigeon-toed...LOL


----------



## skullboy

Ghostess said:


> http://www.howloweenqueen.com/images/crypt/hq_deecryptpaint.JPG
> That's as close as it gets to seeing the apple-ness. I'm round, knock-kneed and pigeon-toed...LOL


Did ya post the wrong pic,I dont see no apple!


----------



## Ghostess

Haha-- I hide from the camera, so that's it. There's apple there. And I'm short too- which makes it all even worse. I'm gonna go eat my grapefruit now.

*waddling off to the kitchen*


----------



## Big Howlin

Ghostess said:


> I HATE you.


 LOL



Ghostess said:


> I'm like an apple walking on two bent toothpicks


 Thats a really creepy description. LOL


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## Ghostess

Happy Friday to you too! Hope everyone enjoys the weekend.


----------



## skullboy

I wonder if Ghostess is wearing her leather halter top to the hockey game tonight.


----------



## Ghostess

I wonder if Skullboy is wearing his pink fuzzy thong while drinking beer tonight..


----------



## skullboy

Who says I need to wait till tonight?


----------



## Big Howlin

I wonder if you guys will send us the after pics?


----------



## skullboy

Winter storm watch for the weekend,ah crap.Gonna be a long drive to TW.


----------



## slightlymad

AH well guess its time to move the garage wont clean itself and I WANT MY WORKSHOP BACK.


----------



## Ghostess

I've finally decided to completely disassemble my big-ass tree trunk that is in my dining room and make a new tree. Thanks go out to KROUGH for the inspiration.


----------



## Lilly

snow snow go away
got 5 inches of snow last night tonight a blizzerd, maybe another 2ft they are saying ..glad Im not working then


----------



## Ghostess

Dang, that sucks Lilly (and all you others up north). 

I'll be out by the pool working on my tan. Tomorrow we have strong t-storms and hail in the forecast.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yay!

I have a bid on one of the items I listed on ebay!!!

Yay! Yay!


----------



## morgan8586

cant wait till spring to plant my garden......


----------



## slightlymad

let it snow let it snow let it snow


----------



## Fangs

damn snow, damn snow, damn snow.....
now I think I have what my hubby has...... 
damn sinus, damn sinus, damn sinus..... :mean:


----------



## Fangs

why can i never get these damn smileys right? :mean:   grrrrrr


----------



## Black Cat

Yipee!!!! We got snow which means,No School/ No Work today.


----------



## skullboy

I wonder what I did wrong this time?


----------



## Ghostess

I wonder what he did wrong THIS time?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Eight inches of new snow, the walk is shoveled, and a pot of soup is started, now for a nap.


----------



## Death's Door

Black Cat said:


> Yipee!!!! We got snow which means,No School/ No Work today.


Good for you Black Cat!!!! We only got 2 inches of snow yesterday and the roads were already clear last night.


----------



## slightlymad

Didnt even blink less than an inch and the kids went to school right on time


----------



## Lilly

WE got about 12 inches snow total but no blizzard like they said ..still flurries next couple days though and then rain.
Ill be getting wet thursday no doubt.
But that's okay, it will hopefully wash all this salt off the roads. maybe my car too haha


----------



## slightlymad

These days there is no substitute for a car wash I had to put new brake lines on 2 of our cars this year due to rot fortunately I was driving both when they ruptured. The guys at the parts store were telling me that they see alot of it now due to the brine they pre treat the roads with now a days


----------



## krypt

slightlymad said:


> These days there is no substitute for a car wash I had to put new brake lines on 2 of our cars this year due to rot fortunately I was driving both when they ruptured. The guys at the parts store were telling me that they see alot of it now due to the brine they pre treat the roads with now a days


Please for god sakes use braided brake lines they don't stretch under pressures and hold up to elements. You were talking about the rubber hose from hard lines to caliper right?


----------



## krypt

slightlymad said:


> These days there is no substitute for a car wash I had to put new brake lines on 2 of our cars this year due to rot fortunately I was driving both when they ruptured. The guys at the parts store were telling me that they see alot of it now due to the brine they pre treat the roads with now a days


Please for god sakes use braided brake lines they don't stretch under pressures and hold up to elements.


----------



## slightlymad

Not the rubber lines the metal lines. They were less than 5 years old.


----------



## Ghostess

FINALLY! It rained last night. We've been _supposed_ to get rain for 2 weeks now.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, just off the phone with MIL.

It looks like she'll be coming for a visit in late May/early June for a few weeks.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm thinking I need that stuffed mushroom recipe....!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Sure thing Jeff!

Didn't really follow a recipe, but here's what I did.

Wash and remove stems from large mushrooms
Lightly brush mushrooms with olive oil (not too much)
Fill mushroom caps with crumbled gorgonzola cheese
Wrap half a piece of proscuitto around stuffed mushroom caps
Secure with toothpick

Place on baking sheet and bake at 330 (low oven) until cheese melts and mushrooms sweat. (Don't want mushrooms overcooked, nor raw). How long this takes depends upon the size of the mushrooms!


ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

ARGHHHHH!! Now I'm hungry! Those sound deeeeeeeeee-lish!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ms. Wicked said:


> Sure thing Jeff!
> 
> How long this takes depends upon the size of the mushrooms!
> 
> ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And they say "size doesn't matter" LOL


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> And they say "size doesn't matter" LOL


I've _never _said that... 

...taking a break from my sewing; hopefully I can finish all of the bodice pieces today.


----------



## slightlymad

Ten years weve been together and on the one night I just want to sit she wants to hang curtains. Did I mention that in ten years she never even mention the word curtain.


----------



## Ghostess

I wonder why some women can't do things for or by themselves, like hang curtains....


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I have no thoughts before coffee, structured or unstructured.


----------



## Big Howlin

I wonder why gangster rap is so popular? Aside from lost children gowning up having no goals or anything to do.


----------



## skullboy

Some times ya just can't win.


----------



## strange1

Is it friday yet, and where the hell is spring?


----------



## Ghostess

I ate too much..... one freakin' patty melt and I'm overstuffed. UGH..


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ghostess said:


> I ate too much..... one freakin' patty melt and I'm overstuffed. UGH..


Too much sausage?   :googly:


----------



## Ghostess

JT! Yer bad!

I WISH it was too much sausage! LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ghostess said:


> JT! Yer bad!
> 
> I WISH it was too much sausage! LOL


I see now why you are broken! lol


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yesterday, not only did I finish the bodice section of my gown, but I started on piecing together the sleeves.


----------



## Ghostess

Raining now... strong thunderstorms later. My shin hurts still, and I can't run for a few days and it SUCKS.


----------



## roadkill

Why does time and distance always seem to get in the way of the things you want?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

People drive like idiots.

It's bucketing down with rain. It's a little misty. There's spray all over the roads.

Yet YET morons feel they must speed and weave through traffic, and weave to where they cut ME off, just so that they can get in front of me at the RED LIGHT.


----------



## skullboy

HEE HEE Ms.Wicked sounds just like me.


----------



## Death's Door

Well, I just got through a very busy and stressful month at work with all deadlines met as of yesterday. As you can tell, I haven't been posting much. Last night, without even noticing it, I drank four glasses of homemade Merlot wine. Hubby went to play darts and it was just nice to doing a few household chores with a buzz. I guess you can say I drank my dinner last night.


----------



## Ghostess

So you'll be around a little more now, DW? I noticed you were busy and not here!


----------



## Fangs

Why oh why can I not get started on this prop for the challenge? Why can I not just pick something and start it? :mean:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nothing like listening to the wind howel outside my window and seeing the snow going by. sigh


----------



## Spooklights

We're supposed to have thunderstorms tomorrow. Always did like thunderstorms.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Tomorrow should be a good day.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Fangs needs a butt kickin to get started.


----------



## slightlymad

:ninja: Kick Kick Kick


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yay - it's Friday!!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad

WOO HOO come on 3:30 I really need to drink this week.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh looky, more snow!


----------



## skullboy

I could have one in your honor if the need arises.  :smoking:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I've just gotten in - it's positively FOUL outside!!!! 

I'm so proud of my son - he got a glowing report at the teacher conference.


----------



## skullboy

Wow its real ugly out there now.Cant even see my mailbox. Good thing I got beer. Is that comet coming yet?


----------



## Ghostess

It's still raining. Tornadoes in Alabama and Georgia and one in Nassau county about an hour away to the north here in the wee hours of the morning and last night. I'm ready for the sunshine again.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I went out to shovel my walkway. Two inches of slush, layer of ice, four inches of wet snow. Real heart attack snow if I ever seen it. Maybe tommorrow.


----------



## Ghostess

I woke up this morning and had the impulse to go get all my hair cut off again. Should I or shouldn't I? ARGH!! I hate being a GEmini!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Wakey wakey!

Good morning Sunshines!


----------



## randyaz

Ghostess... me too...

is to...is not is to...is not


----------



## skullboy

Just keep the hair!


----------



## Ghostess

What hair?


----------



## roadkill

Why is the the things we often want the most are the things that seem the most elusive and require the most effort to obtain?


----------



## Ghostess

Some things are well worth the effort. Some things are just a pain in the ass or unobtainable unless you live in a fantasy world.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

....how many days before spring?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Mr. Wicked is making home made sausages... regular pork sausage, pork and apple and Lincolnshires (a British sausage).

I have to say, I'm impressed. I can't wait to try them tonight!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Tony's sausages were OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ms. Wicked said:


> Tony's sausages were OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!!!!!


Are you rubbing my nose in it? lol

ps- Is breakfast on for 9:00am?


----------



## roadkill

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Is breakfast on for 9:00am?


I'm getting the biscuits made and will have the sausage gravy and hashbrowns ready shortly - I'll wait to start the eggs till you get here. See you any time - coffee is on, tea is steeping.


----------



## Big Howlin

My new tattoo is burning....feels like my arm has been raped.


----------



## Ghostess

Can I get a do-over for the last 18 years of my life?


----------



## roadkill

Ghostess said:


> Can I get a do-over for the last 18 years of my life?


What would you rather have?

_I have spent my entire life to be the person I am at this moment....

...was it worth it?_

Something to think about.


----------



## Ghostess

I wouldn't change the major things. Just some small things that still weigh on me.


----------



## roadkill

Change one thing in your past - no matter how seemingly insignificant - and you permanently alter the shape of your present and shift the path of your future.


----------



## Ghostess

True, but maybe I'd have been a nicer person and had a lot less hangovers.


----------



## roadkill

You're nice now...hangovers are just another way of saying "WOW! I did WHAT?"


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It has been a fine weekend in the Wicked household thus far...

sausage making, costume making, kids working on their models, wine drinking...

It's all good!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Am I the only sap that gets tearful while watching _Extreme Home Makeover_?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Funny thought....Ms Wicked keeps talking about Mr. Wicked's sausage...! LOL


----------



## roadkill

and how he stuffs it himself...

...by hand.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

roadkill said:


> and how he stuffs it himself...
> 
> ...by hand.


LOL, and nothing else to ad!


----------



## slightlymad

Ah yes another lovely monday morning just living the dream.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Good Morning Sunshines!


----------



## Ghostess

Got a sick kid home from school today.


----------



## skullboy

Ms. Wicked said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!


PPPPFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!! :googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Good Morning Ms. Wicked and other fellow members. Had a good weekend myself. Hung around the house all weekend with the hubby. I finally made poached eggs for the first time for breakfast on Saturday. Of all the cooking I've done in the past 20 years, never made a poached egg. By Sunday, I made four poached eggs in the same pan. Also made homemade paninis this weekend. Consisted of honey smoked turkey slices, pesto, roasted red peppers and fresh mozarella cheese on a large round of foccachia bread and melted to perfection in the oven. We had the panini along with homeade Italian wedding soup.


----------



## roadkill

And you're coming by to make dinner when exactly???

Speaking of Mondays...


----------



## Death's Door

That's why hubby keeps me around and never goes to his mom's house for a home cooked meal


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Da Weiner said:


> Good Morning Ms. Wicked and other fellow members. Had a good weekend myself. Hung around the house all weekend with the hubby. I finally made poached eggs for the first time for breakfast on Saturday. Of all the cooking I've done in the past 20 years, never made a poached egg. By Sunday, I made four poached eggs in the same pan. Also made homemade paninis this weekend. Consisted of honey smoked turkey slices, pesto, roasted red peppers and fresh mozarella cheese on a large round of foccachia bread and melted to perfection in the oven. We had the panini along with homeade Italian wedding soup.


Those paninis sound DELICIOUS!!!!!! We have a panini maker and hubs makes some yummy ones - usually roast beef with gorgonzola cheese...

I want to try the turkey w/ peppers, though. I have some sun dried tomatoes which also may work well.

YUM !


----------



## Death's Door

Yes, paninis are the bomb!!! I'm on a roasted red peppers kick - I put them in my salad and like them with chicken or turkey. I don't have a panini machine but I used my cast iron skillet to weigh down the sandwich. Once the bread smooshes down, I remove it and let it heat on its own. I am definitely buying a panini make though, but for the size of the bread round (12 inch round of bread, the iron skillet did the trick.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So Wicked, when is that next dinner party? Unless Da Weiner wishes to throw this one?? LOL


----------



## Death's Door

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> So Wicked, when is that next dinner party? Unless Da Weiner wishes to throw this one?? LOL


This is when I wished we all lived close to each other.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Da Weiner said:


> This is when I wished we all lived close to each other.


So, what you are saying...If I call you and I'm sitting in your driveway....Dinners on? lol


----------



## Death's Door

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> So, what you are saying...If I call you and I'm sitting in your driveway....Dinners on? lol


After reading your posts about the dinners you have been hosting, you better not come empty handed.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Da Weiner said:


> After reading your posts about the dinners you have been hosting, you better not come empty handed.


I guess that means I need a bag. More wine is carried in that way!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I guess that means I need a bag. More wine is carried in that way!


Just back the truck up to the cellar Jeff.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looks like the party is gettin' bigger!


----------



## skullboy

Strange my invite seems to keep getting lost in the mail.


----------



## Death's Door

Well, hubby just called me to tell me that he's starting work tomorrow. After being laid off since Thanksgiving, I'm relieved. Not only will the bills still be paid on time, the dishes will not pile up, I will be able to see the kitchen counter, and he will have his own money. A break I've needed.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Da Weiner said:


> Well, hubby just called me to tell me that he's starting work tomorrow. After being laid off since Thanksgiving, I'm relieved. Not only will the bills still be paid on time, the dishes will not pile up, I will be able to see the kitchen counter, and he will have his own money. A break I've needed.


Congratulations to you both! That's great news - good luck!

I'm so happy today. Good news from the orthodontis: Everything is almost as it should be. I go back in two weeks and they are anticipating that I can have my braces off !!!

Woo hoo! I'll be able to smile properly again without feeling stupid!

<_happy dance_>


----------



## slightlymad

Wait a minute how did he get away with being home and not doing dishes I need lessons.

Ah survived yet another stupid monday


----------



## skullboy

Sad day.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

skullboy said:


> Sad day.


Come on now...You out of Beer? LOL


----------



## Fangs

Skullboy? I'm sorry to hear that......


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Good Morning Sunshines!

My resident cardinal has been showing himself a lot lately - he's so pretty.  Hopefully spring is in the air.

I can't wait for the weekend already. The forecast is FINALLY calling for a warming trend - 55 by Sunday! I hope they're right!


----------



## slightlymad

NO I dont wanna mow the lawn.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I've already seen a Robin!


----------



## Ghostess

A bunch of flocking brown birds keep perching in the oak tree in my neighbor's yard the past month. The tree is large, and covers part of our driveway as well. In the fall, my neighbors finally thinned the trees branches out and shaped it better. Now that they have done that, and the tree has shed most of last year's leaves, the flocking birds' poop lands on my Suburban instead of the tree's branches and leaves. This makes me cranky as I can wash it every day and the next morning it is covered with a bunch of black splotches of bird poop.

But hey, I can run again since my soleus muscle is back to normal this week!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

<_coming up for air_>

I'm making steady progress on my gown. The skirt is pinned into place so I can sew it on after lunch...

Today I'm going to have some fun with the kids and do an after school craft project with them - Shrinky Dinks, I think.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ordered some latex, hope the weather holds so it doesnt freeze.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Woo hoo!

The skirt is attached! There's still a lot to do on the gown, but it's starting to really take shape now.

Yay! It feels good to get stuff done!


----------



## Death's Door

Ms. Wicked said:


> <_coming up for air_>
> 
> Today I'm going to have some fun with the kids and do an after school craft project with them - Shrinky Dinks, I think.


I liked doing Shrinky Dinks when I was a kid.


----------



## slightlymad

Uh what is a shrinky dink?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Ok, who can explain to slightly mad what a "Shrinky Dink" is without giggling like a third grader....I sure cant.....I know,I know...the mind just falls in the gutter sometimes,I cant help it...


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

LOL...hmmm It is like wax paper only thicker. You draw a picture on it and color it, cut it to the shape you want. Put it in the oven and bake it for about 5-10 minutes and it shrinks as it shrinks it gets thicker... I actually have some of this in my closet from long ago....LOL I wonder if it's still good????


----------



## slightlymad

Wyatt Furr said:


> Ok, who can explain to slightly mad what a "Shrinky Dink" is without giggling like a third grader....I sure cant.....I know,I know...the mind just falls in the gutter sometimes,I cant help it...


Speak for yourself my mind is always in the gutter.


----------



## slightlymad

NATUREPIXIE said:


> LOL...hmmm It is like wax paper only thicker. You draw a picture on it and color it, cut it to the shape you want. Put it in the oven and bake it for about 5-10 minutes and it shrinks as it shrinks it gets thicker... I actually have some of this in my closet from long ago....LOL I wonder if it's still good????


Okay I think I get it so its a toy not something someone can just make from kitchen stuff. Ya this has serious prop possibilities.

What can I say I had something of a stuffed shirt childhood but its okay I m making up for it now.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

slightlymad said:


> Okay I think I get it so its a toy not something someone can just make from kitchen stuff. Ya this has serious prop possibilities.
> 
> What can I say I had something of a stuffed shirt childhood but its okay I m making up for it now.








Good morning sunshines! Boy did I sleep like a rock - the day is mine!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Holy Cow!

The forecast says temps will go up to 60 by Tuesday!!!!!!!!!!!!

<_happy dance_>


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I missed the news (as usual) it should be close to that temp here as here!


----------



## Death's Door

Good morning back at ya. I'm glad you guys are having temps in the 60s. Here in south jersey the temps will top out at 25 today and 2-4 inches of snow which started to fall at 7 a.m. this should continue to fall until 6 p.m. this evening. Tonight's temps are suppose to be at 10 degrees.


----------



## skullboy

Finally,my $20 prop materials have arrived.


----------



## slightlymad

Let it snow

Let it snow

Let it snow
Let it snow
Let it snow
Let it snow
Let it snow
Let it snow
Let it snow...........................


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, may latex from cementex got here today and its in good shape considering the cold weather. Now to get started.


----------



## skullboy

Cool BD,did ya ever want to stuff someone in a tree chipper?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Skullboy is a friendly, lovely chap.


----------



## skullboy

Who dat?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Time for a hot chocolate and tv with the kids.


----------



## slightlymad

Ah one more day till friday


----------



## skullboy

Hey look it's the sun!


----------



## slightlymad

What ia a sun?


----------



## Ghostess

I got my hair cut yesterday. I don't like it.


----------



## slightlymad

WOW no one home all night bliss


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would the bald Ghostess please stand up? lol

Too short D?


----------



## scareme

Ghostess, most people don't like their hair cut at first, give it some time.


----------



## slightlymad

Did anybody see the kid with the automatic beer loading fridge? I goota build that. Imagine launching treat bags from an unknown location.


----------



## strange1

No work today. 
Mid 60s today with a chance of rain late in the afternoon. 
Nice weekend coming up, so says the weatherman.
Think I might go for a walk with my dog and see what kind of trouble I can get into. 
A chance to get back into my garage/workshop to work on props, YIPEEEEE!

Hey there Slightlymad, where did you see that automatic loading fridge?
I would like to see it and how it works.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Hooray!

It's Friday! Yay! Yay! Yay!

and... temps are supposed to hit 53 today!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, maybe we'll hit 42 today?....


----------



## skullboy

slightlymad said:


> Did anybody see the kid with the automatic beer loading fridge? I goota build that. Imagine launching treat bags from an unknown location.


Yea I saw it,wife in a hot little outfit works even better. "woman ,tap me up a mug of beer!":smoking:


----------



## slightlymad

strange1 said:


> No work today.
> Mid 60s today with a chance of rain late in the afternoon.
> Nice weekend coming up, so says the weatherman.
> Think I might go for a walk with my dog and see what kind of trouble I can get into.
> A chance to get back into my garage/workshop to work on props, YIPEEEEE!
> 
> Hey there Slightlymad, where did you see that automatic loading fridge?
> I would like to see it and how it works.


On the news this morning looked like a u-tube video but i cant look at that stuff at work. The mechanism was mostly exposed


----------



## slightlymad

skullboy said:


> Yea I saw it,wife in a hot little outfit works even better. "woman ,tap me up a mug of beer!":smoking:


Not all of us have mail order wives


----------



## Ms. Wicked

slightlymad said:


> Not all of us have mail order wives


When my husband came home last night, I met him at the door, took his briefcase and coat and handed him a glass of wine. I told him welcome home, dinner's ready and it's time to relax.

He was very suspicious... :devil:


----------



## skullboy

Ms. Wicked said:


> When my husband came home last night, I met him at the door, took his briefcase and coat and handed him a glass of wine. I told him welcome home, dinner's ready and it's time to relax.
> 
> He was very suspicious... :devil:


SEE,Ya dont need to order one by mail,sometimes a bribe does help tho.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Since it's Friday, I wonder if it's too early to pour a glass of wine and kickstart the weekend...


----------



## skullboy

Ms. Wicked said:


> Since it's Friday, I wonder if it's too early to pour a glass of wine and kickstart the weekend...


ARE YOU KIDDING ME???????


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ms. Wicked said:


> Since it's Friday, I wonder if it's too early to pour a glass of wine and kickstart the weekend...


My kinda woman! LOL
I'll be right over!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> My kinda woman! LOL
> I'll be right over!!!


Woo Hoo Jeff!

You know the way!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ms. Wicked said:


> Woo Hoo Jeff!
> 
> You know the way!


Stop teasing me...the party would be over by time I got there!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Stop teasing me...the party would be over by time I got there!!


Well, there's always tomorrow... and hey, we do have a hot tub! And I have special colored acrylic wine glasses with light up stems just for using in the hot tub...


----------



## skullboy

:xbones:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

skullboy said:


> :xbones:


What? I've invited you and your wife to come around... I'll have plenty of beer and don't forget your bathing suits! LOL


----------



## skullboy

Luv the beer,not sure about the bathing suits tho.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

skullboy said:


> Luv the beer,not sure about the bathing suits tho.


The suits are for the beer, to bath in silly!! lol


----------



## slightlymad

Ms. Wicked said:


> When my husband came home last night, I met him at the door, took his briefcase and coat and handed him a glass of wine. I told him welcome home, dinner's ready and it's time to relax.
> 
> He was very suspicious... :devil:


suspicious hell my wife is great and if that happened i would just turn around and go to mothers while banging my head on the steering wheel trying to figure out what i did that she found out about:googly:


----------



## skullboy

Am I the only one who sits around drinking??????


----------



## slightlymad

Yeah Pretty much


----------



## skullboy

Pppffffttttttt.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

skullboy said:


> Pppffffttttttt.


I must have missed this in a post somewhere??? Pppffffttttttt means???


----------



## skullboy

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I must have missed this in a post somewhere??? Pppffffttttttt means???


Baically "bite me"


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well Jeff the exact origin of Pppffffttttttt, or the more correct Pppfffftttttttt, is unknown. But some scientist believe that its more formal usage began in ancient Egypt. The Egyptians are credited as one of the earliest brewers of beer, although there are others that feel it predates the writings found in the tombs. Its usage is directly contected to the consumtion of brewed grains, ie. rye, wheat, rice,. As near as scientiest can determine it roughy means "So what" or "What ever", or "Who cares". At present there is an on going study to see if there is a link between the amount of beer consumed, or the type of grain used in the brewing process. Hope this helped Jeff, lol


----------



## skullboy

Bone Dancer said:


> Well Jeff the exact origin of Pppffffttttttt, or the more correct Pppfffftttttttt, is unknown. But some scientist believe that its more formal usage began in ancient Egypt. The Egyptians are credited as one of the earliest brewers of beer, although there are others that feel it predates the writings found in the tombs. Its usage is directly contected to the consumtion of brewed grains, ie. rye, wheat, rice,. As near as scientiest can determine it roughy means "So what" or "What ever", or "Who cares". At present there is an on going study to see if there is a link between the amount of beer consumed, or the type of grain used in the brewing process. Hope this helped Jeff, lol


Do you really drink at all???


----------



## Ghostess

I only got about 2 inches off the back of my hair since I only got ONE vote to cut it all off, but the idiot screwed up my bangs. I asked her to just blend them with the rest of the front part of my hair, so she chopped them straight across like a little girls would be cut. Now it just looks goofy. If my hair was straight as a board, it would be fine, but my hair is kinda wavy, so it separates and looks like crap. Thankfully, it grows fast. Out of everyone at that salon, this girl is the only one who has ever screwed up my hair. Everyone else there does what I ask them to do. Plus she freakin' talked too much, I don't care about her stupid mutt needing to have a cast on his leg or how her new purse is so awesome. UGH! The other women there are great.

Anyway, hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## slightlymad

WOW need a hat?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm so annoyed.

I have to go to JoAnn Fabrics and get more lace for my gown. After spending time pinning the trim into place, it became evident that the person who cut the lace for me when I bought it, mismeasured and I am short by a yard.

SO, I have to go back and hope that they still have more of this lace. If not, I have to buy a whole new 4yds of lace AND unpin and repin new stuff.

I won't get this finished today.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Thankfully, I found more of the lace I need...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Still nice outdoors...Keep focused!!!


----------



## Lilly

woohoo 
It was nice enough to ride today.
Had enough rain and melting snow so the salt on the roads is pretty much gone, at least I didn't see any dusting.
Haven't seen any robins yet but the herons are back so spring on the way.


----------



## Lilly

Went to see Wild Hogs last night, thought it was going to be one of those hokey comedy films but it was actually pretty funny.

Anyone seen Ghost Rider yet? ..what did you think


----------



## Bone Dancer

The snow is melting and I can get out to the garage and start cleaning. Its one of those good things bad things deal.


----------



## slightlymad

Ah monday morning warm enough to work in the garage still to cool for the grass to grow. Time to finish or start all those props we have been dreaming of.


----------



## Death's Door

Good morning everyone! I enjoyed the first day of daylight saving time raking 1/3 of the yard yesterday. Felt good to get outside and enjoy the sun.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It sure was, a little rain today, but heck, its warmer!!


----------



## slightlymad

AAAHH warmth o natural


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Another week is off and running!


----------



## Bodybagging

really wis i hadnt eaten that lb of sweet tarts


----------



## slightlymad

Oh
pepto bismo meet Bodybagging


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, where did the sun go?....
I've got to finish this attic!


----------



## Spooklights

The clocks don't change back until the first weekend in November this year. So Halloween will be light an hour longer.
Whose bright idea was this, anyway?


----------



## slightlymad

You lovely always our best interest at heart elected officials


----------



## Ghostess

Is it bed time yet?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's an absolutely GORGEOUS day today - high in the low - mid 70's!!!!

Hooray!

Drinkies this afternoon outside on my patio - be there or be square.


----------



## Death's Door

woohoo!!!! Cocktail hour at Ms. Wicked's house!!!! Just what I needed today!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, mid 50's, first time outside with out a coat on.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

....I've got to get this attic done....too nice to be indoors!!


----------



## skullboy

Forget the attic for now,tooo nice out!!!!I put like 100 miles on the bike today.


----------



## Death's Door

FE get the damn attic done!!!

SB Good for you. I hope you had a nice ride today.


----------



## Lilly

Yeah no kidding Fe go outside now...do attic later

Way to cool Skullboy...Just got back from my ride ..waitin now for other half to get home now so he can go to. WOOHOO


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Just got back from another little spin in the car.

It's now officially cocktail hour at the Wicked household.

I'll be outside on the patio with my drinkies.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ms. Wicked said:


> Just got back from another little spin in the car.
> 
> It's now officially cocktail hour at the Wicked household.
> 
> I'll be outside on the patio with my drinkies.


Just too bad you're 5 hrs away


----------



## Ghostess

what a crappy day.


----------



## Spooklights

It was nice here...in the high 60's. I had some errands to run, so I got to get out and enjoy it.


----------



## skullboy

Ghostess said:


> what a crappy day.


I hope today is better for you.


----------



## slightlymad

Fe get the attick done while its cool.

Is it friday yet?


----------



## Ghostess

Crap upon more crap.... My husband fainted yesterday for about 2 seconds.... just long enough to fall and break his nose. Nice....


----------



## Death's Door

What happened Ghostess? Has he been having these spells?


----------



## slightlymad

Sorry to hear that Ghostess. One of my guys here has the same problem keeping his balance in check for probably the same reason.


----------



## Ghostess

On Monday, he got back to his office from the gym, and was getting ready to eat lunch, and he felt dizzy for a few seconds. He came home instead of going to school that day. He felt "like ass" and figured he caught whatever my daughter had last week (bad cold/sinus infection) and he spent the evening on the couch. He stayed home and worked yesterday, and was fine until around 6 PM. He was reading his Fedora textbook, and said it was the most BORING crap ever, got up from the couch, walked to the bar, picked something up, put it down, then turned to walk into the kitchen and the next thing I know, he was falling. His head bounced off the end table, which was right next to the couch where I was sitting. I jumped up and yelled his name, and grabbed him and he was on his knees asking me what happened. Blood was pouring out of his nose and it immediately started to swell.

Of course, he, being a MAN, wouldn't let me take him to the ER. He thinks his BP gets too low sometimes since he's been working out and all. He's probably right. After reading up on it some in my stewing anger with him over not going to the ER, he is probably right. Apparently, diabetic persons can have BP problems getting too low, usually when they stand up and the blood heads down with gravity, and makes them faint. We've all had that feeling at one time or another though, stand too fast and get dizzy, which is why he's not overly concerned. (That doesn't help me any though)

Now I am afraid to leave him behind when I have to go to Alabama very soon since my Mom called yesterday not long before this happened, and told me my step dad is in the hospital again, there's nothing they can do for him as his body is shutting down and he will die soon.


----------



## Death's Door

Not only will low pressure play a factor in this situation but maybe his food intake needs to be increased. He might have to "snack" between regular meals. My hubby has to do this because he sometimes gets the "heebee jeebees" if has gone without food for a period of time.


----------



## Ghostess

Yeah, I was worried about that, so I made him check his sugar right after we got his nose plugged up. It was 136, so I know he didn't get too low with the sugar. He constantly nibbles on pretzels, grapes, nuts, so I don't worry too much about his sugar getting too low.


----------



## slightlymad

Sorry to hear about your stepdad.

Yeah my guy does that but he cheats ie drinking and even with me and the guys badgering him I know he doesnt eat right. Half the time we remind him to get his meds.


----------



## Ghostess

My geek is really good about eating right and taking his meds, and I'm thankful for that. 

Poor thing looked like one of our hockey players this morning with his lumpy nose and black eyes. I told him it was kinda sexy...lol


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I made a ham over the weekend so I just put on a big crockpot full of split pea and ham soup for dinner tonight. I hope it turns out well - I love split pea soup.


----------



## skullboy

Ah crap,my prop for the challenge has turned into a train wreck. Gonna need to change direction I think.Times a wasting.:googly:


----------



## slightlymad

I'm making a cake dish


----------



## Lilly

sry bout your hubbys nose ghostess..maybe he should drink an orange juice after working out.


it's 34 again now hi of 35 what a warm up guess that 70 was a bad teaser


----------



## slightlymad

Ah after what has been an absolutely beautiful week its gonna start raining and drop to 35 just in time for the weekend.


----------



## Death's Door

slightlymad said:


> Ah after what has been an absolutely beautiful week its gonna start raining and drop to 35 just in time for the weekend.


Yeah, I was hoping to get out and continue to work on cleaning up the yard. However, I have an order to fill for one of my co-workers. She's having a baby shower for her sister and I'm comissioned to make 40 "boo boo bunnies" so I guess I that will keep me in this weekend.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Still not done with this attic, got to get the rental house painted....where will the list end??


----------



## slightlymad

WUHAHA the list is never ending. Honey could you help me with?....


----------



## Ghostess

Couldn't take it anymore... HAD to run... please let shins still be happy tomorrow morning....


----------



## DeathTouch

Well, it is offical. I just signed the papers to have my wife served with divorce papers. I have not slept in two days. It sucks.


----------



## Death's Door

DeathTouch said:


> Well, it is offical. I just signed the papers to have my wife served with divorce papers. I have not slept in two days. It sucks.


I'm sorry to hear that but you did what you had to do DT.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

DeathTouch said:


> Well, it is offical. I just signed the papers to have my wife served with divorce papers. I have not slept in two days. It sucks.


I'm so sorry.


----------



## DeathTouch

Ms. Wicked said:


> I'm so sorry.


That is ok, because I am not. LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie

skullboy said:


> Ah crap,my prop for the challenge has turned into a train wreck. Gonna need to change direction I think.Times a wasting.:googly:


I've changed direction more times than I can count for this one, my friend.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Da Weiner said:


> Yeah, I was hoping to get out and continue to work on cleaning up the yard. However, I have an order to fill for one of my co-workers. She's having a baby shower for her sister and I'm comissioned to make 40 "boo boo bunnies" so I guess I that will keep me in this weekend.


do you sew them or what?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

DeathTouch said:


> That is ok, because I am not. LOL


It has to be a cetain amunt of comfort knowing you did what you had to do...


----------



## DeathTouch

Sickie Ickie said:


> It has to be a cetain amunt of comfort knowing you did what you had to do...


Yes and no. I wish it had gone better but I can't get the other person to do what I feel is right. She has what is important to her, and so do I. But I kind of feel better knowing that things will be better. Well, I hope. LOl


----------



## Lilly

Thats too bad DT ..here's to hoping


----------



## Ghostess

Sometimes, DT... we just have to step up and do what needs to be done. You've worked at it, and done really all you can do, so it probably is time to let it go. I wish you the best of luck with the whole process.


----------



## slightlymad

Sorry to hear that DT I know you were working at it. Wish you the best.


----------



## Death's Door

Sickie Ickie said:


> do you sew them or what?


Nope...I just use hot glue to hold the shape of the bunny, nose and tails together.


----------



## slightlymad

UGH freezing temps rain and sleet yuck.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Happy Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

TGIF!!!

Time to Go Invent Frights!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooklights

It was in the 70's here on Wednesday. Now it's sleeting. I guess it's true what they say about Maryland....If you don't like the weather, just wait 10 minutes.


----------



## slightlymad

Yes Yes time to put heat in the garage get drunk and prop build while the weather does its thing. Wow I m off al weekend now if I could only lose the phone.


----------



## slightlymad

Damn I cant believe she let the kids out tonight and ofcourse I have to go get them. This should be fun maybe a plow will hit me and I can get another truck.


----------



## scareme

Happy St. Patricks Day! My hubby and I are married 26 years today. And we haven't killed each other yet.


----------



## strange1

Congratulations Scareme.


----------



## Lilly

congrats scareme..


----------



## slightlymad

Wow congrates


----------



## Sickie Ickie

26 year? Awesome. My wife and I have been married roughly 3 years and have had some doozy of fights! It will be amazing if we get to 26 years without one of us dying along the way! LOL


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Congratulations Scareme!!!!!!!!

I can't believe how much information there is about log homes...


----------



## Bone Dancer

scareme said:


> Happy St. Patricks Day! My hubby and I are married 26 years today. And we haven't killed each other yet.


So does that mean your both bad shots or that you havent been trying.
Good for you, congrats


----------



## slightlymad

OMG now it finally has gone to far. Sitting here this morning watching spongebob with my daughter and see a commercial for a new barbie acc. get this its a dog that you can feed treats and then make @#$% them out so you can clean them up. babrie has gone to far and needs to be terminated by a goth doll.


----------



## Lilly

oh geez...
what's next hmmm...... a pregnant barbie giving birth?


----------



## Ghostess

My daughter has that barbie dog (someone got it for her for Xmas)... she laughs hysterically everytime it "poops".

Incidentally, they do already have a preggo barbie. She doesn't "spread 'em and squeeze one out" though. Just one of those "under the shirt" kinda things.

I agree that barbie needs to be taken out by a goth doll. I don't like Barbies now, there are just too many of them and they all cater to the shallow outer shell of people. Unfortunately, I have 2 girls who like to play with them. My girls like pink too.... *shudder* PINK of all colors!! ACK!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad

You have my sympathy Ghostess fortunately the barbie years were very short and sweet here. preggo barbie thats just to much they dont make stronge enough drugs for her to give birth.


----------



## morgan8586

When time has passed us by and we are but shells of ourselves, what will have been the point of our existance?


----------



## slightlymad

Nothing so enjoy what you have while you have it.


----------



## Ghostess

I'm with Morg... what's the point?


----------



## DeathTouch

It isn't the shell that is the imporatnt part.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Do you mean in a "don't judge a book by its cover" kind of way DT?


----------



## DeathTouch

No, more like it takes more layers to make a tree. One just isn't enough. Without a layer, the tree is less than a tree and weeker than it was before. The more layers, the stronger the tree.


----------



## Lilly

Very true DT..
and in an instance it is gone.
A shell is only a covering ..it's what's inside that makes a difference, no matter how many layers it /you may have, weak or strong. Without the core there is nothing.


----------



## Ghostess

Unless of course, you're an egg. Without that shell, your ass is scrambled.


----------



## DeathTouch

Without the warmth of the mother, you never would be alive. Shell doesn't do you a bit of good without good old mother.


----------



## Death's Door

scareme said:


> Happy St. Patricks Day! My hubby and I are married 26 years today. And we haven't killed each other yet.


Congrats to you and your hubby, scareme. Hopefully there will be many more to come!!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Ghostess said:


> Unless of course, you're an egg. Without that shell, your ass is scrambled.


or poached, scrambled, fried, ect.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm so upset....

I had an appointment at the orthodontist this afternoon. The good news is, my braces are ready to come off - I went today fully expecting this news as the ortho predicted this at my last appointment.

The bad news is, when I went to schedule the appointment to have them removed, their first available appointment for this (RBF) is April 12. THAT'S THREE AND A HALF WEEKS!!!!!!!

I was shocked that having made it to this point, they make you wait so long to actually have them removed. After enquiring how set in stone this schedule was, they were adament that it was the first available appointment. I asked if they could call me if there is a cancellation, so they put me on their list. Of course that list already has _six or seven _people ahead of me.

I was so upset, I went out to my car and sat there and cried until I could drive... I'm 40 years old and want these damn things off!!! I've taken care of them and did everything right - I'm so frustrated and feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Ghostess

Oh man, Ms W, that SUCKS. Maybe they will have many cancellations and get you in earlier. I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## skullboy

Sorry to hear that Kellie,I know how much you had looked forward to getting them off.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Thanks guys - yeah Rich - big disappointment. Just not right - I don't know if this is normal or not.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

small thought I kmow, but you've waited this long, 20 something days is small compaired to time served...


----------



## Death's Door

I am sorry to hear about that Ms. Wicked. I know that is dissappointing. Just hang in there a little longer.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Thanks - I'm better today... but Mr. W isn't happy. Go figure. He said he's going to call them today!


----------



## DeathTouch

So last night I had this goofy dream that Hauntforum had this get together for all the members. In the dream I remember seeing Dr. M, Deadspider, Mrs. Wicked, and Zombie. There would other members there but I didn't know who they were. In the dream I remember talking to Dr. M and asking about his wife's birthday and what he got her. I was telling him that my birthday was a few days afterwards, and not to forget about me too. LOL. Damn weird dreams. LOL.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Wow DT - dreams are bizarre!!!!!!!!

Update: What a difference a day makes! 

My husband was not very impressed with the wait either. He called the ortho this morning and spoke the administrative manager... don't know exactly how he did, but I got a call from them: they have scheduled me for 11:00 TOMORROW!!! 

My braces will be off tomorrow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

That is great news Ms. Wicked!!!!!!! I am soooo happy for you!!!! Give my thanx to Mr. Wicked.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Mr. W will DEFINTELY be getting thanked tonight, that's for sure!!!!

Less than 24 hours! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Time for American Idol...

Am I the only loser who watches this? (my kids like it, what can I say)


----------



## Sickie Ickie

great new Ms W!


----------



## scareme

You'll be smiling tomorrow Ms. Wicked. ( Mr. Wicked should be smiling tonight)


----------



## DeathTouch

scareme said:


> You'll be smiling tomorrow Ms. Wicked. ( Mr. Wicked should be smiling tonight)


Hey, lets give my man Mr. Wicked some credit here. I think Mr. Wicked will be giving Mrs. Wicked more smiles than she is willing to admit. Not to mention he won't have to worry about those damn marks left by Mrs. Wicked by those damn braces. LOL. I think that was incentive enough to help. LOL.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy first day of Spring everyone!!!!!


----------



## skullboy

Maybe today.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'M SO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My Braces Are Off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I Can't Believe These Are MY TEETH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'M SO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Woohoooo!!!!!!!! I am sooooo happy for you Ms. Wicked.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Hey! How about a pic of those pearlies?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What a crappy week....

Good news for Ms. Wicked!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Why crappy FE?


----------



## slightlymad

Diddo on the crappy Fe
Congrates Mrs W. glad to hear that mr W could work it out for ya.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

awww Jeff....

hope your week gets better...


----------



## Death's Door

What's going on FE?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I slipped and feel on the icy sidewalk yesterday, I hurt all over today. I really didnt need this.


----------



## Death's Door

Ouch! Take it easy today and just chill out BD.


----------



## slightlymad

Home home for the week 
home home with a note
home home with no kids
home home for the week


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I get overwhelmed more and more often lately trying to have a life and trying to do acting, too. Like having two jobs all the time with little to no pay for the 2nd one, hoping someday it will pay off. [sigh]


----------



## skullboy

I want a nap.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Bill, I hope you rest and feel better.

SM - enjoy your time at home.

SI - don't be overwhelmed, you're doing something you enjoy.

SB - take a nap.


----------



## Fangs

I hope BD is ok..  
Why is skulls "Alone"? hmmm.....
and, Why did i get booted earlier? LOL hehehe


----------



## slightlymad

nap good


----------



## Spooklights

Too quiet. Bored with everything today.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Good Morning!!!!!!!!!!










^ No Braces!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skullboy

Ms. Wicked said:


> Good Morning!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ No Braces!!!!!!!!!!!


OH MY GOD!!!! NOT A SMILEY FACE COFFEE CUP TOO?BAHHHHHHHHHHH  :googly:


----------



## Death's Door

That's a beautiful smile ya got there Ms. Wicked!!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad

Wow Mr Wicked is a very lucky man.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Sexy and smiling! nice. 

Now THAT'S a coffee cup!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love my smiley mug! I've had it for a good ten years!!! Upon reflection, I shouldn't post before the coffee has kicked in - Ive got serious bed-head going on there...

In the meantime: dishes are done, soup is on, bread is going... just need to pick up some wine for happy hour. 

Happy Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skullboy

I think someone should take a lil ride and deliver some yummies to a starving forum member,Soup yummy!Dont forget my cheese.I got wiiiiiinnnnneeee!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The cheese will compliment the bread and whiiiiinneee nicely!!!!!!!

Hell, I'm starting on the wine now!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ms. Wicked said:


> Hell, I'm starting on the wine now!!!!!!


You have now been added to the "You Suck Club"!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> You have now been added to the "You Suck Club"!


Why thank you!!!!! Thank you very much!!!!!!!!! I love you too Jeff!!!! 

http://www.vidilife.com/index.cfm?f=media.play&vchrMediaProgramIDCryp=F96C706E-D08F-44B1-8D6D-2


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You know, I was thinking you just shot a video of yourself flaunting a big "smiley" glass of wine! LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You know, I was thinking you just shot a video of yourself flaunting a big "smiley" glass of wine! LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Really Jeff?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Really Jeff? LOL


----------



## dave the dead

I can't wait to get home today.....I have a prop ready to paint!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm feeling very lazy today...


----------



## ScareShack

I really need to think of a prop to make for that contest.


----------



## Spooklights

Hubby and I got DSL! YES! Now I can see all the neat videos folks keep linking to, without waiting all day!


----------



## ScareShack

its almost 8 am...i feel like its 4am....why is the coffee not working?


----------



## strange1

Mostly sunny and a high of 82 today.( He says doing his happy dance) 
Time to get out and enjoy while it lasts.


----------



## Lilly

Froggy here..can barely see across the yard. We were supposed to get storms last night but didn't , I guess now it's for this afternoon. They are saying high of 70 I'll believe it when I feel it .


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Variably cloudy, breezy and warm as temperatures surge into the lower/middle 70s. Showers and thunderstorms develop. Severe storms possible. Heavy rainfall could produce flooding. A windy, mild spring night with thunderstorms continuing. Lows in the lower 60s.


----------



## Lilly

okay okay its hot out now 75 and climbing, they even changed the hi from 70 to 74 haha ...one extreme to the next.
got all my flower beds cleaned out and I see there is a duck nest already starting. Hope she can hatch them this yr,last yr they didn't.


----------



## scareme

I just brought in a bouquet a lilacs. The house smells so good. The bleeding hearts are blooming too.


----------



## slightlymad

AH sunday afternoon at home peace quiet and a phone call from the boss to remind me that I go back tommorrow. such a sweet guy


----------



## Spooklights

It's officially spring now; I heard the spring peepers on the way home tonight.


----------



## Beepem

*static* woah im not thinking anything!


----------



## slightlymad

UGH monday morning here we go again.


----------



## skullboy

BAHBAHBAH,Spring break!  :googly:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Hee hee Rich - it's the perfect opportunity to spend quality time with your children. 

It's a GORGEOUS morning!!!!!!!!! It's supposed to get up to 77 today!!!!

Yay!!!!! Yay!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fangs

why do i torture myself by waiting till the last minute?  LOL


----------



## Fangs

Why did the weather decide to wait until the end of March to warm up?


----------



## Fangs

Why do I have to go to work today? It's really starting to cut into my prop time......... :googly: LMAO


----------



## Fangs

I can make it, only 2 months till I can work on whatever I want from sun up till, well, noon, and then from 4 till sundown! YEAH.......


----------



## Fangs

I'm off to feed the kiddies.  Everyone have a vunderful day! :>


----------



## Beepem

im thinking i need to go get that thing so i can do that thing for my obelisk so it can have the feature that im not telling...


----------



## Ghostess

The AC man fixed my AC. I am happy now. Glad it didn't decide to die during July or August when it really heats up. Today's high (and the whole week before) - mid 80s.

Spent our anniversary yesterday at the beach, then at the flying field. Nice compromise for both of us and a good day with NO damn cell phones!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I was just talking to my dog when my son said: 

"Mom, you realize that she doesn't actually understand what you're saying, don't you?"

   

Tell me this isn't true!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilly

I'm guessing dfbl is a teacher?

Our ac went on on the 4th of july one year it was 100 that day that sucked...

I talk to my dogs too and yes they understand. well only 2 hear me , the other Jazz is almost deaf, but he knows some sign language.

It was great weather today went out and rode for a couple hrs.
I should be working on my car it's running like crap


----------



## Bone Dancer

Been almost a week now since i feel on the ice. Arm is getting better, but still hurts a bit. Weather turns good and I cant do anything.


----------



## slightlymad

No more pain but I am deaf temporarliy which is kinda fun walking around work ignoring people.


----------



## Ghostess

I really want a different house, in a different area.


----------



## skullboy

I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired.


----------



## slightlymad

Sounds like everyone needs a good dose of spring and a few things that shouldnt be mentioned.
Today is review day oh what fun.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I LOVE Spring Break and not having to do the school run!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, I finished the little "Jedi-ish" cloak for my son... 

Don't know what to make next...


----------



## skullboy

She is way toooo happy!:googly:


----------



## Ghostess

I agree, let's string her up!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Just don't burn me...


----------



## skullboy

Now how could we burn you?


----------



## Spooklights

Ms. Wicked said:


> I was just talking to my dog when my son said:
> 
> "Mom, you realize that she doesn't actually understand what you're saying, don't you?"
> 
> Tell me this isn't true!!!!!!!


I'm sure my dog understands me when I talk to her. Every word. I can be talking to my husband, and not even looking at her, and she will respond in some way to show that she is listening and knows what we are saying. She is the smartest dog I have ever had, and the nicest.


----------



## Fangs

*No no no*, no burning of Ms W. LOL  
Nope, I'd be pullin my hair out with the kids in the class though... :googly: I'm a lunch lady to kids ages 5 and under.... 16 in one hour, 16 in the next.... talk about a mess! :googly: 
I'm glad to hear that you are getting better BoneDancer!


----------



## skullboy

Dark Fanged Bat Lady said:


> *No no no*, Nope, I'd be pullin my hair out with the kids in the class though... :googly: I'm a lunch lady to kids ages 5 and under.... 16 in one hour, 16 in the next.... talk about a mess! :googly:


That explains alot Fangs!


----------



## Death's Door

Good Morning everyone!


----------



## Ghostess

Today, I am tackling the pool deck. Time to put on that sunscreen (yes, ZF, I'm a good girl) and hook up that pressure washer!


----------



## slightlymad

Time to get the lawn mowers cleaned up for summer that means the garage gets cleaned this weekend UGH


----------



## Lilly

fricken cold here 46 and raining ....no wonder people are sick ..goes from one extreme to the other


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks fangs. The weather turned chilly again so I dont feel so bad about not getting out and starting the yard work. Been looking at power tools for this season. Wish me luck.


----------



## Fangs

skullboy said:


> That explains alot Fangs!


 skulls! :googly:


----------



## Fangs

Bone Dancer said:


> Thanks fangs. The weather turned chilly again so I dont feel so bad about not getting out and starting the yard work. Been looking at power tools for this season. Wish me luck.


"LUCK" my friend....


----------



## Fangs

Lilly said:


> fricken cold here 46 and raining ....no wonder people are sick ..goes from one extreme to the other


Exactly Lilly! :googly: stupid weather wont' make up its mind, but alas, I have found something to make for the prop challenge that is not affected by the weather! :devil:

:finger:=the weather! LOL hehehehe


----------



## slightlymad

Ah 3 more days and the side job is done. I feel a latex order coming on.


----------



## Death's Door

Went for a jog/fast walk last night for the first time in years. I would jog for a while and when got winded, I would slow down and just start walking fast. I did this off and on for 25 minutes. Felt good to add that into my exercise regiment. I feel good this morning - no aching or pains - just a tightness in my calves.


----------



## Ghostess

Da Weiner said:


> Went for a jog/fast walk last night for the first time in years. I would jog for a while and when got winded, I would slow down and just start walking fast. I did this off and on for 25 minutes. Felt good to add that into my exercise regiment. I feel good this morning - no aching or pains - just a tightness in my calves.


YAY! Go DW, go DW! 

I haven't been on a jog in a week and a half. I finally got my muscle to heal and then 2 days ago took a hunk of skin out of my heel somehow, so I can't wear my running shoes 'til it heals.  It's really ticking me off!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I should start working out regularly on my Nordic Track... 

It would provide me with quality time in my basement.


----------



## slightlymad

Yeah we have something folded up in the corner forget what it is. Think Ill strip it for prop parts.

Man I been pocked and proded by so many docs lately think ill just skip the whole worring about the shape im in for awhile.


----------



## skullboy

This was an excercise machine!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

How do you ride that thing, SB? :googly: :googly:  :googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

My cockroaches arrived! Yea!


----------



## slightlymad

johnnythunder said:


> How do you ride that thing, SB? :googly: :googly:  :googly:


Man I am afraid to ask

Roaches?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yep 288 of them.


----------



## Fangs

Ok, now I'm afraid to ask..... LOL what ya gonna do with them Haunti?


----------



## Fangs

Oh boy, Oh boy, my prop is startin to take shape  yea


----------



## slightlymad

Barely started mine hopefully have to saturday or Im out.

AH today should be mt last 16 hour day for awhile. Oh yeah self inflicted but man what a drag.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yay! Yay! Yay!!!!!!!!!

TGIF - Happy Friday everybody!!!!!!

Woo Hooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dark Fanged Bat Lady said:


> Ok, now I'm afraid to ask..... LOL what ya gonna do with them Haunti?


I'm going to make a bug tunnel http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=5917


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday to ya back Ms. Wicked.


----------



## Ghostess

I freaking HATE technology.


----------



## skullboy

Ghostess said:


> I freaking HATE technology.


Is this a case of Blackberry envy? I hear ya.:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Hauntiholik said:


> I'm going to make a bug tunnel http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=5917


Sounds great Haunti. A lot of people are freaked out by these critters so that would be a thing to add to your haunt.


----------



## BooGirl666

nope not a happy friday for me.... just got fired


----------



## Death's Door

babygirl_kmp said:


> nope not a happy friday for me.... just got fired


 What? Man, that sucks babygirl!


----------



## BooGirl666

yeah it does.... ah well stuff happen... hehe im so sleeping in monday haha


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's Friday, it's 4:00 - I think we can call it HAPPY HOUR!!!!!!!!

Ching ching everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad

ching ching right back at ya

Sorry to hear that babygirl but everything for its reason


----------



## Lilly

That sucks babygirl..
Now on to bigger and better things for you...
Let's all join Ms W ching ching


----------



## skullboy

Sorry BG,Really am.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

babygirl_kmp said:


> yeah it does.... ah well stuff happen... hehe im so sleeping in monday haha


You'll survive - it sounds flip - but you will - and you'll grow and go on. Good Luck.


----------



## Spooklights

Sorry to hear that, babygirl. Hope you find a much better job.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

babygirl_kmp said:


> nope not a happy friday for me.... just got fired


Know how you feel, just got laid off myself not that long ago. Decided to stay out of the workforce for a while and look into starting a home-based business.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm sorry BG - I didn't see your post in this thread earlier. 

Just take it one step at a time and you will find something else. Where one door closes, another one opens.


----------



## slightlymad

Ah my face is numb this is a good thing


----------



## Wyatt Furr

BG,
The same thing happened to me 4 years ago. I spent one day feeling sorry for myself and then hit the pavement running.I sent resumes to every job I thought I could do.Had a lot of good interviews, then I met a friend of a friend, told him the story.He put me in contact with a friend of his....Long story short,they hired me practically on the spot, making MORE money than the old one. My advice,Tell everyone you are looking, you never know who someone else might know that can point you in the right direction.Good Luck


----------



## Hauntiholik

That sucks BG. I had to find a new job last spring. Things will turn out for you.


----------



## BooGirl666

thanx guys.... right now im not thinking about it all... jack is soo my friend tonite... but already contacted a friend that used to work with me and she thinks i have a chance and they hire like 2.00 more an hour for base amounts... man i hate interviews lol i think ill still be takin a vacation


----------



## slightlymad

Babygirl i always take a week off between jobs. good to clear the head between jobs refresh the spirit and get things in order always seemed i never had any free time for a few months after starting at a new place.

Ah finally get to clean the garage today time to get back to work.


----------



## slimy

Good luck, bg. Two bucks and hour is a hell of a raise. 

Now all you got to do, is go and get the job.

We have faith in you.


----------



## morgan8586

BG....Goodluck girl. I know your going to nail the interview.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Good luck BG


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Happy April Fool's Day!!!!!!

I'm such an easy target first thing in the morning.... LOL


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

U2. Happy fools day. Does anyone do any really cool pranks?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

One of the Devils Rejects said:


> U2. Happy fools day. Does anyone do any really cool pranks?


Well, this morning, my husband and sons played a joke on me - the minute I woke up, while my brain was like glue!!!!! 

They told me the puppy threw up in the dining room and that since I'm the one who wanted a dog, that I can be the one to clean it up... so I went into the dining room, all mad that my day was starting out cleaning up puppy puke, to find nothing and hear them all laughing...

So I then grabbed my first cup of coffee and went to the family to sit in peace, at which time when I sat down, they put a whoppee cushion under the blanket on my chair!!!!!! LMAO

Nothing like picking on mom when she's not had her coffee intake...

So I retaliated. I went out grocery shopping to Sam's warehouse to stock up. When I came home, hubs asked what I got and what the cost came to. I then said I stopped at JoAnn Fabrics as well (since it's right down the road) and bought ANOTHER $575 worth of fabric. The look on his face was priceless!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scareme

Over on page 299 of the truth game some of us were coming up with April Fool pranks. Last year I served doughnut holes filled with mustard to my co-workers.


----------



## Ghostess

That tree keeps looking at me. Why is it staring at me like that?


----------



## slightlymad

Ah nothing like a total building alarm at 7am on a monday to get the day/ week off to a good start. Cant wait to get my hands on the guy that walked away from a frying pan full of oil over an open flame next to a wall. Damn I hate wall paper.


----------



## Death's Door

Good Morning to everyone. Only a four-day work week this week - I have Friday off.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Da Weiner said:


> Good Morning to everyone. Only a four-day work week this week - I have Friday off.


Happy Monday to you too Da Weiner! It's a beautiful, sunny day here so I want to make the most of the glorious weather as it's supposed to go a bit downhill after today.

It's a four day week in the Wicked household as well! I always dye Easter Eggs with the boys on Good Friday.


----------



## Death's Door

I already have been working on some Easter things already. One of the girls that I work out with requested if I would make chocolate covered pretzels for her kids. They don't want any chocolate bunnies or marshmallow peeps - they just wanted chocolate covered pretzels. So last night I made 86 of them. White chocolate with pastel sprinkles, milk chocolate with white and dark stripes, dark chocolate with white stripes. 

For my brother and his family, I'm going to make coconut macaroons with the bottoms dipped in chocolate and with a drizzle of chocolate on top and make a few chocolate pops in easter molds for Isaac.


----------



## BooGirl666

What did you make all of us Da Weiner? ... 
Yay to wake up late and not have to worry hehe


----------



## Death's Door

babygirl_kmp said:


> What did you make all of us Da Weiner? ...
> Yay to wake up late and not have to worry hehe


Well, good morning to ya sleepyhead. Would you believe that all this stuff that I am making for Easter me and hubby can't have because of his diabetes and me being on a strict diet. Good thing I just like making it and not eating it! I am going to treat myself though and buy a pack of the "sugar free" peeps that are a new item this year.


----------



## BooGirl666

Mornin  Man just imagine if you did like eating that... Major major torture!!! lol Well I hope you enjoy your "sugar free" peeps  Now remember only eat one box of them not 2 or 3 or 4


----------



## Spooklights

76 degrees here today. I put the screens in the windows, and left them open. It was wonderful for 10 minutes, until the cat jumped on a screen and went through it, and I remembered why we only open our windows from the top. She wasn't hurt, it was a first floor window, but she's afraid to be outside and sat there yowling in the garden until I went and got her. Durn cat-should have left her there. But it was really kind of funny; she was full of dirt and yelling like a banshee.


----------



## slightlymad

LOL spooklights


----------



## Death's Door

Got my taxes done last night. Now all I have to do is wait for the refund check. Yes!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad

I m gonna finish this side job tonight if it takes all night. I am so sick of looking at this studio.


----------



## skullboy

Any one else need a drink?


----------



## Ghostess

Yes.


----------



## pyro

make that 2--taxes like i dont give the goverment enough money all year & they want more!!!!!


----------



## scareme

I'm with you pyro, we are paying in too.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I like your signature, Scareme...

HAPPY WEDNESDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Wednesday to ya Ms. Wicked.


----------



## BooGirl666

Happy Wednesday everyone!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

babygirl_kmp said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone!!!!


How are you doing BG? Sleeping until the afternoon or what? Keeping yourself out of trouble?


----------



## Bone Dancer

As I set here I can hear the wind howeling outside my window and see the snow blowing sideways. It was just last week I was out in the garage thinking I could start cleaning up and getting ready to start building. Major bummer.


----------



## slightlymad

Last week wa one of those nasty teaser weeks. We did get the garage cleaned up guess Ill have to drag the heater out.


----------



## morgan8586

I'm dreaming of a white Easter.......


----------



## slightlymad

Yes Yes lets hide eggs in the snow and send the kids out in their pj's. Now there is some good family fun.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I see light at the end of the tunnel!!


----------



## Ghostess

Our high here in NE Florida is going to be 64° for Easter. So much for the official "Opening of our Pool cookout". Freakin' cold front.  EVERYTHING SUCKS right now.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Been cold here for 3 days now....Windy too!!

Maybe mid 40's on Monday?


----------



## slimy

We had a lot of rain followed by a few days of sun, just enough to make the grass grow. Now it's cold. I just watched my neighbor mow his yard with a coat and stocking cap on. I wish I would have taken a pic. That made my day.


----------



## spideranne

I just spent the last 5 hours catching up. I haven't been on the forum since March 11???? How did that happen...oh yeah, traveling for work every week and spending weekends fixing blown down fences and using PVC for actual sprinkler repair instead of Halloween projects. There are so many ideas and projects and new people. I'm going to have to blow off work more often...


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm the only one in my house who likes hard boiled eggs... I've gotta lotta eggs to get through the next few days...


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Ghostess said:


> Our high here in NE Florida is going to be 64° for Easter. So much for the official "Opening of our Pool cookout". Freakin' cold front.  EVERYTHING SUCKS right now.


Where I am in PA they are actually calling for flurries tomorrow. This is NUTS!!


----------



## slightlymad

I need a refill


----------



## Ghostess

We're under a freeze warning tonight. Lovely. Oh well, at least I don't have to bother with cleaning the pine seeds, oak leaves and maple seeds out of the bottom of the pool.


----------



## ScareFX

We had snow here this morning in Virginia. I took this photo just after the sun came out. The tulip seems to have caught a tiny snowball.


----------



## spideranne

Great picture!


----------



## slightlymad

Flower snoball fight!


----------



## ScareFX

slightlymad said:


> Flower snowball fight!


 indeed!


----------



## slightlymad

Ah Easter morning and the peice that is being at work alone in quiet.


----------



## BooGirl666

wow thats a really neat pic scarefx


----------



## Spooklights

It was snowing this morning. What happened to spring?


----------



## Fangs

where is everyone? ...... oh right, its Sunday nite
:<


----------



## slightlymad

Ah monday morning let the anarchy begin


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Hubs cut the grass for the first time yesterday... in his ski jacket!!!!! 

That just doesn't seem right! 

Happy Monday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

O how nice, it's snowing again.


----------



## scareme

Ever notice how people are out there for the after Halloween and Christmas sales, but no crowds at the after Easter sales. I wonder why that is. You wouls think there would be a bunch of freeks out there that like Easter as much as we like Halloween.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm on a mission to organize my sewing room. I found a great website that has dozens and dozens of photos of other people's sewing room for ideas...

Last night, I rearranged the furniture - now I want to get some racks, shelves and lighting... and I have a few ideas on decorating it.

Oh, and I really want a retro lava lamp, just like the one I had when I was a teenager... except perhaps in a different color.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Menards has lava lamps for between $10 and $20.


----------



## Fangs

Oh man, the easter eggs are kickin in around my house!  :xbones:


----------



## Fangs

If i had an estimated total for going to IS i'd be able to figure out if i could go or not.... I want to go sooooo bad......


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Post on the ironstock thread and maybe we all can help figure out a total estimate for ya!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sickie Ickie said:


> Post on the ironstock thread and maybe we all can help figure out a total estimate for ya!


Excellent idea Sickie!!


----------



## Fangs

Alrighty then, im off to post on that thread! (sung to the tune of we're off to see the wizard)


----------



## Fangs

Ok, did i put it in the right place?

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=128090#post128090


----------



## Fangs

Man, you guys are fast LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie

sure did fangs.


----------



## slightlymad

I really need to start doing my filing more than once every 3 months.


----------



## Spooklights

DAY OFF! 
Just got back from Delaware. Only went with hubby to look at radio equipment, but hey; it was still a day off!


----------



## slightlymad

Tuesday it all down hill from here.


----------



## skullboy

WONDERFUL!!!!! Its April 10th and they are calling for snow.


----------



## Death's Door

Got weighed yesterday. Lost four pounds!!!!!! Total of 18 pounds so far!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Way to go Da Weiner!!!!!!! That's such a good feeling, isn't it?

I haven't stepped on a scale lately - I know a few pounds have crept on so I've been watching it the last few days... I don't like to exceed 140...


----------



## Death's Door

It is a good feeling Ms. Wicked. I thought that when I added jogging/fast walking into my regiment, I wouldn't lose that much because of gaining muscle. 

I can't believe you have to watch your weight - you have been quite busy these past few weeks.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yeah - a bit busy! And I really wish the weather would warm up so that I can get outside and do a bit of yard working, gardening, etc. 

Yes, I do have to watch it a bit. I'm still ok at the moment, but a few pounds have crept on since I left my job on Nov. 30 and have been at home. I was a fat kid and my older brother always teased me, even when we were young adults. Mean bastard, LOL. I guess that has always stuck.

Even though I'm slimmer now than when I was in my 20's and before kids, I know when to rein it in. I do keep busy and believe in balance.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

I'm thinking I need to get my rear in gear and start working on Halloween Props I intend on making for Halloween 2007...Just can't seem to find the time to start on them..Guess I'm just gonna have to make time...


----------



## skullboy

Wonderful,3-5 inches today.Snowin and blowin like crazy.


----------



## slightlymad

Sounds like anice day to work on props.


----------



## Death's Door

While I was on my jog last night, I was pelted with sleet. Crazy weather!


----------



## BooGirl666

Oooo that sux... We had hail yesterday, I was like wtf its APRIL!!! I so want my warm weather back


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

Were supposed to get really bad weather tomorrow... But I'm excited today because I finally got my dragon skin!!!! lol


----------



## skullboy

Who wants to clean my house? Anyone?


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's snowing now


----------



## turtle2778

i need to get my house clean, not straightened clean...the dust nazi is coming.


----------



## slightlymad

The dust nazi would choke in my house


----------



## Spooklights

Another work week over.......HELLO WEEKEND!


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

The storms coming, it'll be here in 30 minutes.. It looks bad...


----------



## slightlymad

Gonna be a long wet weekend break out the Jack


----------



## Spooklights

Rain or shine; doesn't matter. A day off still beats a day at work. Still, I hope the storms aren't as bad as I'm hearing they'll be.


----------



## skullboy

NATUREPIXIE said:


> The storms coming, it'll be here in 30 minutes.. It looks bad...


Is it OK buy you NP?Saw on the news it got real bad out there.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeah, the house is rented!!


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

YEAH! I'm still alive....lol Luckily we just got high winds (luckily it didn't tear the roof off like a few weeks ago..guess me and the hubby did a good job fixing it.), lots of rain and pea size hail (not that much). It didn't last very long either..whew!


----------



## slightlymad

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Yeah, the house is rented!!


Ah let the headaches begin.


----------



## Zombie-F

I'm thinking... it's Saturday... beautiful outside... and I'm stuck at work for another hour and a half. Ugh.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Yeah, the house is rented!!


Yeah Jeff!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, some of my oldest and dearest friends are dropping around tonight for some drinks and snacks... my girlfriend and I have been friends since kindergarden and she started dating her husband, a friend from high school, our senior year, 

So I've already made a nice loaf - white bread w/ olive oil and sundried tomatoes... I'm also making twice baked potatoes with chopped bacon and chives, meatballs and guacamole... I'm going to put together a cheese board as well.

It's always a good time with these guys - gotta love old friends.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Absolutly awsome, Wicked. I hope you have a GREAT time. My evening tonight will consist of movies, family, and snacks. Maybe we'll actually eat some real food LOL

Have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## slightlymad

Gotta go mix large drink for 9pm chat. MY GOD its april already


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

My thoughts aren't on april, but two months from now when the kids are out of school.


----------



## scareme

Are those good thoughts or sad thoughts?


----------



## skullboy

One of the Devils Rejects said:


> My thoughts aren't on april, but two months from now when the kids are out of school.


Did you have to say that?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's GORGEOUS outside today! I'm taking my morning coffee outside!!!!!!!!!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

OH shut up - LOL - nothing but rain, rain, rain today, tomorrow and the next where we are.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

skullboy said:


> Did you have to say that?


I know, but reality had to set in sometime


----------



## BooGirl666

Man it is such a boring day


----------



## spideranne

Don't know where to go for dinner tonight. Steak, pasta, burgers. It all sounds good as long as I'm not cooking.


----------



## slightlymad

Order Out!


----------



## Lilly

Ms. Wicked said:


> It's GORGEOUS outside today! I'm taking my morning coffee outside!!!!!!!!!


 wow, you are either having a late start on your morning? or you had a real good night!!!

half way decent out today, went to look for small sticks.. 
I think I'm going to make a mini swing with those...


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Rain, rain go away, please don't come back for a while. GOD HELP ME I AM SICK OF THIS RAIN


----------



## slightlymad

Ah rain snow and wind for two days now should end by thursday probably just in time to mow the lawn


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Good Morning Sunshines!!!!!!!!!!

It's a glorious day in Chicagoland!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Good morning Ms. Wicked and others. 

I left my house this morning at 7:50 a.m. to go to work. With all this lovely weather we're having, I finally arrived to work at 10:23 a.m. I live 4 1/2 miles from work. I could have walked/jogged to work for as long as it took me to sit in traffic.


----------



## BooGirl666

Good morning MW and everyone else!!!

Another busy day cleaning and lounging around


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Weiner, I hope you're not getting hit too badly over there... I know it's rough over on the right coast...

Ahh - I just love Mondays when I change all of the linens... fresh sheets and clean fluffy towels... mmmmmmm


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ms. Wicked said:


> Ahh - I just love Mondays when I change all of the linens... fresh sheets and clean fluffy towels... mmmmmmm


Please come to my house MW!!!
Oh wait, if you did that I'd be missing a few props here and there. hehehe j/k


----------



## Death's Door

The roads that were blocked when I was trying to get to work are still blocked. It is going to be another joyride home when I leave work today.

Besides all the rotten weather everyone has been having I just got back to my desk and checked the news - holy crap!!!! Massacre at Virginia Tech - so far 32 dead and 17 or more injured. What is going on today?????


----------



## Lilly

Wow havent heard any news but thats bad..no kidding people just going nuts it seems.
Well DaWeiner hope you get home safe.
maybe you should stay home tomorrow.


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx Lilly - NJ is in a state of emergency - ya think the company would abide and tell us to stay home. That's what they told us a while back if there was a state of emergency. 

I'm surprised no one has heard about this incident at Virginia Tech. It's been all over the news this afternoon. Crazy stuff happening today!!!!


----------



## ScareFX

A very sad day for Virginians today. The roommate of my coworker's daughter is one of the injured. She was shot in the stomach in her classroom. Now in stable condition. Very tragic events.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Very sad indeed.


----------



## BooGirl666

I hate stupid people.... especially ones that kill people!!!!


----------



## slightlymad

Definitely a sad day


----------



## slightlymad

AH tuesday morning everything is flooded more rain for the next couple days.


----------



## Ghostess

I wish I could taste stuff again. Damn this being sick!


----------



## slightlymad

But think of all the junk you can eat and not taste it could be fun to really gross out the kids


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Right now I'm thinking NCIS is on. Goodnight Everyone.


----------



## slightlymad

I just love coming in to work early to fix junk think ill take a nap now.


----------



## Death's Door

Tomorrow I have to pick up my brother at the oral surgeon's office. He's having two impacted teeth taken out and root canal done at the same time. He will be gassed up. Being the ever thoughful sister, should I do a few donuts in the parking lot once I get him situated in the truck? Should I cook him a big steak dinner? Should I misplace his meds? Ah, the decisions I have to make.


----------



## slightlymad

Oh the fun of torturing what was asuradly once the torturer


----------



## slightlymad

Thursday morning one day left and it may actually be nice this weekend WO HO!


----------



## spideranne

I have got to clean my desk, can't find a thing.


----------



## BooGirl666

Hot Damn Hey Ms Wicked..... Sanjaya is gone!!!!!! Woo-Hoo!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

babygirl_kmp said:


> Hot Damn Hey Ms Wicked..... Sanjaya is gone!!!!!! Woo-Hoo!!!


I thought he may have had another week left! LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It was about time!


----------



## skullboy

I dont believe I can post what im thinkin right now.:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Were you thinking about farting? lol


skullboy said:


> I dont believe I can post what im thinkin right now.:googly:


----------



## skullboy

NO SIR,that would be wrong.


----------



## BudMan

she was kinda cute though, I especially liked the frohawk, ponyhawk, whatever!


----------



## slightlymad

babygirl_kmp said:


> Hot Damn Hey Ms Wicked..... Sanjaya is gone!!!!!! Woo-Hoo!!!


Huh what Who?


----------



## Spooklights

Beautiful spring day today. Finally.


----------



## Lilly

Rode down to Woodstock Ill today for a swap meet uneventful mostly, but I did buy a bell for the bar..Great Day for a ride.


----------



## Spooklights

Great day here, too. Spent most of it outside, enjoying the warm and sunny weather. Saw the first sign of summer; an ice cream truck driving by, with kids in full cry running after it.


----------



## Black Cat

I'm on vacation, hoping to get some prop work done this week.


----------



## Death's Door

Black Cat said:


> I'm on vacation, hoping to get some prop work done this week.


Good for you Black Cat!!!!

Enjoyed Sunday with hubby, my brother and nephew, Isaac, at the lake doin' some fishin' and having a barbeque.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Kids and I went to Great Adventures yesterday, perfect day!!!!! Can winter finally be over - YEAHHHHH


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Better hold onto your undies today, warm but _windy_!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Windy because all those polititions are talking!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This explains the smell of the "out house" then? lol


Sickie Ickie said:


> Windy because all those polititions are talking!


----------



## slightlymad

And here I was thinking the kicks pulled off the man hole covers again. Forgot this being an election year.


----------



## Ghostess

Ugh.... COMCAST....


----------



## Death's Door

Well, last night when I got home from doing errands, I decided to go for my jog on the track. I left the house at 8:14 p.m., walked two blocks down to the track, did my stretches, and did a 1/2 jog around the track, walked home, talked to my neighbor's dog as I past their house, got in to see how long it took me. I looked at the clock and it was 8:30 on the dot. I think it probably took me about 10 minutes to jog. Not bad if I say so myself!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HMmmmmm? What is going on here?


----------



## Death's Door

Just to let you guys know, I meant a 1/2 mile around the track.


----------



## skullboy

Will someone tighten the straps on my straight jacket,please?Thank You!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Funny, the strap you are referring to is attached to your underwear?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Super Wedgie!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hey there Hauntie, what rock did you just come from under? lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Hey there Hauntie, what rock did you just come from under? lol


The 3rd rock from the sun.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

WoW...Impressive! LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik

I hear you were under a rock yourself! See what happens when you stay under the rock too long? hehehe


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

True, my underwear turned green....well, except for the brown spot?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ummmmm EEEEWWWWW Jeff!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I know....but that's what I do!





Create STAINS!


----------



## slightlymad

Yes but you do it with style.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

stylistic stains - like pop art


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Close Sickie, more like _poop_ art.


----------



## Death's Door

Good morning to all this Friday. From the posts above, is this "Salute your shorts" day?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Here Here, I'll toast to that one.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Welcome to "underwear freedom day" ! LOL


----------



## Ghostess

I sick of having internet Connectile Dysfunction.


----------



## slightlymad

AH sunday morning at work such fun


----------



## Ghostess

ARghhhhhhhhh! I finally have a day with no internet problems and HF is down most of the day!!


----------



## slimy

I haven't been able to log in for a couple of days, and then the site went down....



Back on line..... HAL LAY LOOO YAAA


----------



## Lilly

y me too...... I thought it was my computer at first ...was ticking me off till I read the post Zombie put up.. Zombie disregard the pm please
But I'm glad it will be resolved and up and running good as new in a few.
I was almost going into withdrawals yikes.

On another note .. I got nice and sunburned yesterday instead.


----------



## Spooklights

Happy Monday, everybody. At least the weather is getting better.


----------



## BooGirl666

Ok no more bumming around... Got an interview tomorrow  Just saying that gets me nervous lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Interviews suck...money is a good thing though.


----------



## slightlymad

Knock em dead babygirl


----------



## Bone Dancer

Good luck BG, don't forget to tell them you will need the week before Halloween off for props.


----------



## Death's Door

You'll do fine babygirl!!! I wish you the best of luck!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

And how has this interview turned out?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Did you shine, gal?


----------



## slightlymad

Wel come on good bad indifferent nosey minds want to know.


----------



## skullboy

I am sure she did fine and is out now getting me the Gyro she owes me.


----------



## Death's Door

I think she'll do fine as long as no one asks her if she ever had a "run-in" with the law. 

(If you don't remember, please refer to babygirl's picture with the officer that was taken back in March under "Rare photos of members")


----------



## skullboy

She might not want to play pool with them either as she would kick thier butts.


----------



## BooGirl666

lol sb..... Everything went well at least i thought so but usually when i think its a good interview i dont get the job.... I'm not gettin my hopes up yet... Thanks all for asking!!


----------



## Spooklights

Well, keep your fingers crossed. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Lilly

Good things come to those who wait..
good luck Bg


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Keep us nosy folks informed!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I just got three calls for extra jobs, but because I'm involved in a free community theatre production I had to turn them down...I'm out close to $1000. One lasted this upcoming week, but I had to turn that down because of my new job. I am one very very frustrated actor.


----------



## Death's Door

Keep plugging at it babygirl!!!!!


----------



## Fangs

Good luck Baby!  I'm sorry to hear that Sickie.... 

Man, I'm gonna have a busy summer starting in 2 weeks...... :googly:


----------



## Lilly

why you say that Fangs?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looking to be a nice a day again!
Hope I get the bedroom primed!!


----------



## gypsichic

when you're done FE swing on by...........i have a 2 page list.............


----------



## skullboy

Cant deny it,after washing,clay blocking and waxing a black pick up sure looks good in the sunshine.    :smoking:


----------



## Death's Door

I know what ya mean SB. I'm giving my truck a tubbie this weekend.


----------



## turtle2778

How the hell can FAT FREE have calories...what kinda crap is that??? Now even sherbert is ruined.


----------



## slightlymad

What aa car needs to be washed I thought that was why it rained.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

skullboy said:


> Cant deny it,after washing,clay blocking and waxing a black pick up sure looks good in the sunshine.    :smoking:


What is clay blocking?


----------



## krypt

Sickie Ickie said:


> What is clay blocking?


Removes contamination from your paint you know bugs,tar,tree sap,the list goes on and on,etc... .


----------



## skullboy

Sickie Ickie said:


> What is clay blocking?


What he said.Its a block of silly putty like stuff that you go over the vehicle with in conjunction with a spray cleaner used as lube.Just makes the paint nice and smooth. Just be sure not to drop the block or get stuff stuck in it or you will scratch the paint.


----------



## slightlymad

Clay blocking = way to much work


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I got the room done....!!! Well, now I've got to paint it....


----------



## TwistedDementia

And it's supposed to be nice outside today FE, you could open your windows but don't get to crazy, like the Michigan slogan says, 'If you don't like the weather wait a minute".


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That is true, but think since it's nice out, maybe I should mow the lawn instead?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Sound's like a plan!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Or not, still sitting here on HauntForum??? LOL


----------



## slightlymad

Tgifn


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

slightlymad said:


> Tgifn


I'm lost??


----------



## TwistedDementia

slightlymad said:


> Tgifn


thank goodness it's friday night?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Doh!


----------



## Fangs

I can't wait to find out what FE and his SO are having.... Guess I better get started with the baby gift   :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's going to be a boy Fangs.

A gift? really?? No gift is needed, unless you would like to work part time helping me this Halloween season??:devil:


----------



## scareme

I'm back. Computer was down for two weeks. I was having withdraw pains and the works. 
Congrats FE!


----------



## slightlymad

Thank God the forum is back up. Almost got arrested roaming the streets like a lost zombie.


----------



## skullboy

People should all rot in hell.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I just finished watching the NEW Dr Who episode!!!! I've been going through withdrawl for years, now WTTW decided to run the brand new Dr. Who on Sundays. I'm estatic!!!!


----------



## slightlymad

SHEESH for a minute there I thought I missed the season premier. The first two seasons of the latest doctors regeneration are available on DVD Blockbuster did have them for rent.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Speaking of video entertainment, I felt the urge to watch Young Frankenstein and you know what.... I did!


----------



## Death's Door

Good morning to all! Had a great weekend - Friday night me and hubby went out with two other couples to a pub with three floors of bars and different things happening on each one. We all partied on the outside bar with the band and order 150 wings and drank beer. On Saturday, me and my friends (a/k/a The Foxy Bitches) had our monthly Pokeno night. Our theme was Cinco de Mayo. We had 2 schrimp and 2 chicken quesadillas and homemade margaritas, taco bake, and fajitas. Yum! Sunday, I kinda took it easy and just mowed the lawn. All in all I think it was a good weekend.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Sounds like you had an awesome time! I just ended a small run of a show and had to strike (take down) the set on Sunday.


----------



## Ghostess

skullboy said:


> People should all rot in hell.


What he said. BTW... I have a surprise for you Rich.


----------



## skullboy

Ghostess said:


> What he said. BTW... I have a surprise for you Rich.


UH-OH!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

skullboy said:


> UH-OH!


I've seen it I've seen it!   :googly:


----------



## TwistedDementia

Did you bring enough for the whole class?


----------



## TwistedDementia

I just ordered the HauntForum dvd, can't wait to get it!


----------



## Lilly

thats cool ....you will like it.... we all did

I cut my rhubarb today ..got 3 one gallon bags packed full.
I get some huge leaves out of there I should dry them and then think what can i use those for hmmm.


----------



## morgan8586

I wonder how my brother Slimy is making out????


----------



## Sickie Ickie

He makes out?


----------



## TwistedDementia

I had a thought but SI's question through me off.


----------



## skullboy

johnnythunder said:


> I've seen it I've seen it!   :googly:


DOUBLE UH-OH!!!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia

The wife's up and the sun is rising, looks like it's almost time for us vampires to get to bed!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HMmmmm, TD must work 3rd's??


----------



## TwistedDementia

Actually, I'm disabled from an auto accident.


----------



## Death's Door

Well, last night I went for a jog and.......drum roll.......I actually jogged 1 whole mile without stopping, dailing 911, or dying!!!!!!! As you can see the smiley face in the post, it was the same one I was sporting last night on my way home from the track!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

Woot! You go DW!! I managed to put a nice long gash in the top of my foot the other day... no running shoes for me for a while.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ghostess said:


> Woot! You go DW!! I managed to put a nice long gash in the top of my foot the other day... no running shoes for me for a while.


Mowing your grass bare foot??


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Mowing your grass bare foot??


I think you scared her while peeping though the window and she dropped the butcher knife on her foot.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hauntiholik said:


> I think you scared her while peeping though the window and she dropped the butcher knife on her foot.


How does everyone know it's always me???


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> How does everyone know it's always me???


Your giggle gives you away every time!


----------



## Death's Door

Ghostess said:


> Woot! You go DW!! I managed to put a nice long gash in the top of my foot the other day... no running shoes for me for a while.


What happened to ya?


----------



## Ghostess

I caught my foot on the attic ladder while it was down when I was moving something in the garage on Saturday. Then last night I cut the top of the other foot, but I have no idea how I did that one.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ghostess said:


> I caught my foot on the attic ladder while it was down when I was moving something in the garage on Saturday. Then last night I cut the top of the other foot, but I have no idea how I did that one.


Be careful D - before ya know it, you'll be unable to walk, stranded in your bedroom with binoculars and witness a murder in your neighbor's house and........well, we've all seen that movie.


----------



## Ghostess

LOL JT.. leave it to you to make me laugh about hurting myself!


----------



## slightlymad

Wednsday ah halfway there.


----------



## BooGirl666

YAY!!!! I got a job!!!! Well a contract job but still...I have 8-10 weeks to wow them  Aaarrgghh no more sleeping in........Damn


----------



## skullboy

Congrats,BG.Ill miss my pool partner tho.


----------



## slightlymad

WO HO way to go babygirl show em what ya gots.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Great!!
Does this mean you'll have to work through IronStock??


----------



## Sickie Ickie

no gal at ironstock?


----------



## Death's Door

Woohoo for babygirl!!!!!! That's great news. I'm sure you'll wow'em with that talent of yours!!!!!


----------



## Fangs

Congrats and lots of luck baby!  Sleeping in is overrated anyway.... LMAO  hehehehehehe And if ya believe that one........ :googly:


----------



## Ghostess

Congrats BG!


----------



## BooGirl666

Thank ya guys.... No worries... I'll be at IS no matter if I have to work all day then drive.... I'll be there


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Yay!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats BG!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

LOL I had to do a double take to see why I was being congratulated! BG are my initials in real life!


----------



## BooGirl666

lol sickie you goof


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday to all!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Don't know how happy it will be. Two of my co-workers were led away from the job yesterday in handcuffs for embezzelling. Now I'm expected to work on the computer program of the company and I have no idea what to do!!!


----------



## slightlymad

Thats alright they probably didnt either.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'll be getting hands on training next week. Sweating bullets but what doesn't kill me makes me stronger, right?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I played "accountant" for years with just a Theater Arts Degree.
It's all common sense and knowing what buttons to push.
I input and cut checks for millions of dollars,but could never balance my won checkbook....go figure...

You'll be fine....
if not,I hear handcuffs are the newest accessory for Spring...
just ask the ex-coworkers....


----------



## Fangs

LOL.... Leave it to Furr to accentuate the positive! :googly:

I'm pullin for ya Sickie!  I think you will do fine!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, we're getting ready to hit the road back to MI, NC was nice, lots of furniture to see.
See you all in 11-12 hrs!


----------



## skullboy

That gives me an idea.


----------



## slightlymad

Ah sunday morning at work all the stupid people just love to show me their best.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I like summer...it brings out the BREAST in everybody.


----------



## BooGirl666

Happy Mother's Day to all the mothers!!!!


----------



## Vlad

The best fogger in the world is a 3 1/2 HP Briggs and stratton lawn mower with a carb full of oil........


----------



## slightlymad

I thought that was the masquito fogger.


----------



## slightlymad

Here we go again time for everyones inability to plan to become my emergancy.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

When am I gonna have time to freakin' work on my sign for this contest? Grrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## slightlymad

Never just like me.


----------



## BooGirl666

Well I made it thru the first day... I miss being a bum


----------



## Hauntiholik

You get used to the grind again BG.


----------



## BooGirl666

But I dont wanna


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I don't blame ya. sigh


----------



## slightlymad

But isnt it soooo much fun.......


----------



## Death's Door

babygirl_kmp said:


> Well I made it thru the first day... I miss being a bum


I know what you're talking about. Bummin' is the best relaxation. I'm glad you made it through your first day though.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Better than the alternative.


----------



## Revenant

I was digging a flower box for my mom Sunday and found a pull-tab. Damn! Been a long time since I've seen one of those. I kept it.


----------



## dave the dead

Revenant said:


> I was digging a flower box for my mom Sunday and found a pull-tab. Damn! Been a long time since I've seen one of those. I kept it.


did you ever break them apart and use the flat tab to send the ring flying like a frisbee????? wow...good times!


----------



## dave the dead

Revenant said:


> I was digging a flower box for my mom Sunday and found a pull-tab. Damn! Been a long time since I've seen one of those. I kept it.


sorry Rev....but I gotta do something here.....

I was digging a flower box for my mom Sunday and found a <shoebox full of cat bones> Damn! < mom told me Fluffy ran away....> I kept it.


----------



## dave the dead

Revenant said:


> I was digging a flower box for my mom Sunday and found a pull-tab. Damn! Been a long time since I've seen one of those. I kept it.


ok, one more.......

I was digging a flower box for my mom Sunday and found <a human skull> Damn! <That's why Grandma stopped sending me birthday cards.> I kept it.


----------



## dave the dead

Revenant said:


> I was digging a flower box for my mom Sunday and found a pull-tab. Damn! Been a long time since I've seen one of those. I kept it.


Revenant, I am SO SORRY! really I am.....

I was digging a flower box for my mom Sunday and found < a very small corpse>Damn!<I knew I was born with an evil twin, I just knew it!> I kept it.


----------



## dave the dead

Revenant said:


> I was digging a flower box for my mom Sunday and found a pull-tab. Damn! Been a long time since I've seen one of those. I kept it.


one more and I'm done.....
I was digging a flower box for my mom Sunday and I found a bloody knife and small pile of flesh and cartiledge Damn! Looks like my drunk dad has been playing "got your nose" with the neighborhood kids again. I kept it.

ok, that's all....sorry again Revenant.....I liked you pull-tab story...really did remind me of being a kid......


----------



## Revenant

Dave, I think you've just invented a new game: Sick Bastard Mad-Libs. I like it!
Oh, and I was never very good at the little micro-frisbee fling trick. So I'd link them together and make stuff.
My very first chainmail shirt was pull-tabs, more than 10 years before I learned to make the real thing.


----------



## dave the dead

oooooo......ahhhhhhhh! pull tab chainmail! cool!


----------



## morgan8586

Its only wednesday on a 6 day work week.....sigh.


----------



## Death's Door

A storm is a brewin outside right now. Just in time for me to leave work. I shouldn't complain - the rain is much needed for NJ.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

We had those storms too DW.

My original thought was - People are funny. :googly:


----------



## Ghostess

I wish it would rain here. Freakin' sunshine state is a dang tinderbox right now. We did get a small downpour for about 2 minutes the other night. Add the wind in and it totally negates any good done by the rain.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Hey Gang,
You wont see much of me in the coming weeks.
"Ragtime" opens in a few weeks and I will be a rehearsal almost every night.
Have fun at Ironstock,(those of you that can go)
Cheers


----------



## TwistedDementia

Good luck with Ragtime WF! Wish me good luck with being able to fix what ever's wrong so I can get onto this forum more often.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Break Legs my friend!


----------



## scareme

Break a leg Wyatt. Post once in awhile to let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Ghostess

It's raining!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*ghostess does the happy dance*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

BRrrrr...cold day today.....


----------



## Revenant

And the award for Best Line in a season finale goes to....
Marg Helgenberg of CSI.

About midway through tonight's season closer, Grissom and Kathryn are tracking leads on the infamous Miniature Killer. They're in a nightclub, watching a ventriloquist do his act with a doll that looks like a 4 year old girl. The act is painfully un-funny; there's not a laugh or even a smile in the house and the act seems to be making the audience acutely uncomfortable. The vent closes his act with the doll singing an unsettlingly dark song about neglect, sickness, and pain in a ludicrous falsetto voice. The audience gives him a polite little golf clap as he exits the stage, as Grissom and Kathryn watch the stage, staring blankly.

Kathryn: "Okay... we're in a David Lynch movie ...where's the dwarf...?"


----------



## TwistedDementia

By the way.. I finally got to watch the HauntForum 2006 dvd with the family and we all enjoyed it, good job to all who participated!


----------



## slightlymad

Ah survied the worst week of a year long project its all down hill from here I hope.


----------



## slightlymad

Okay so it went up and i only just got but whats a 13 hour day when youve already been on overtime for 2 days


----------



## TwistedDementia

Michigan weather.... where else can you get 4 seasons in 4 days.


----------



## Revenant

TwistedDementia said:


> Michigan weather.... where else can you get 4 seasons in 4 days.


Visit St. Louis. It'll feel like home, with bonus humidity.


----------



## Lilly

TwistedDementia said:


> Michigan weather.... where else can you get 4 seasons in 4 days.


I know Wisconsin...but here we get 4 seasons in one day!


----------



## TwistedDementia

Yeah.. that's what I meant neighbor. After your done with your weather we get the crappy left-overs.


----------



## Death's Door

Last night I got home from work:

Baked 2 batches of triple fudge brownies
Baked 48 cupcakes
Baked a cake
Made three homemade batches of buttercream icing
Made dinner
Made lunch for the following day
Washed a million friggin' dishes (no dishwasher - I am the dishwasher)
Helped put out the trash (parts of an old broken wooden fence)
Went for a walk with the hubby around town for an hour because he was restless

My ass is tired today!


----------



## Ghostess

Man have I missed my running path!


----------



## Death's Door

Now that's a nice running path Ghostess.


----------



## Ghostess

Thanks DW  What's all that dang baking for woman??? I gained 5 pounds just reading that! I know what you mean about being the dishwasher. Sad thing is, I have a dishwasher, I just hate to use it because it's so loud and with our waaaaaaay open floor plan, you can't hear the TV or anything else if the dishwasher is running. Plus it's faster and uses less water if I do it myself.


----------



## Bone Dancer

My yard looks so bare without tombstones in it. They're just to hard to mow around all summer.


----------



## Death's Door

Ghostess said:


> Thanks DW  What's all that dang baking for woman??? I gained 5 pounds just reading that! I know what you mean about being the dishwasher. Sad thing is, I have a dishwasher, I just hate to use it because it's so loud and with our waaaaaaay open floor plan, you can't hear the TV or anything else if the dishwasher is running. Plus it's faster and uses less water if I do it myself.


One of my coworkers is having her 50th birthday on Thursday so her department asked me if I would be interested in making her a cake for her birthday. I said yeah. Well, one thing lead to another and because we have 92 employees, we should have enough for everyone, so that's why I was a bakin' bitch last night. :googly:

The birthday girl likes frogs so I went to the dollar store on the weekend and found plastic real-looking frogs. I am going to make the top of the cake look like a pond (short grasses, big and small lilly pads, lilly flowers) and place the frogs on the pads. I'm also making the cattails. For the cupcakes, I'm putting a lilly pad with lilly and frog on each one. I got this idea from our pond in the back yard. I'm nervous but I think I can pull this off.

Oh, by the way, I didn't eat any leftover batter and when I trimmed the brownies, I didn't eat the leftovers. Poor hubby could feel his sugar skyrocket just be coming in the house and smelling these baked goodies.


----------



## Death's Door

Bone Dancer said:


> My yard looks so bare without tombstones in it. They're just to hard to mow around all summer.


Before ya know it, it will be that time again to display!!!!!! :jol:


----------



## Ghostess

Wow, DW... you are the best coworker EVER! I love the frogs and lily pads and pond idea. You'll have to post pics of it when you're done!

I would've been licking every spoon, beater, knife and bowl there... eating trimmings.... I'm a sugar hound.

Speaking of sugar intolerant hubbies... mine is down to a skinny 170 pounds. A couple of days a couple of weeks ago, he even got as far down as 165. That's only one pound off from ME, and he's 6 feet tall. I hate him. :googly: ARGHHHHHHHH!! But his blood sugar has stabilized and he's feeling good, so that's all that matters. I keep trying to get him to eat more all the time now. (good foods, not junk)


----------



## Death's Door

I have been working so hard on losing weight, jogging/running/walking, exercising, that I really didn't have the desire to indulge in sugar palooza last night. Hubby's blood sugar level has been OK, but he keeps getting the "heebee geebees". I don't know if I should be alarmed or not. I keep telling him it's from being around me! I'm giving him vibes!!!


----------



## Death's Door

By the way, that running path that you take is in great shape. Christ, they created the track in my town about 12 years ago and that's it - never touched it since then. Damn track is made of asphalt and has hills and dips in it and is in deparate need of repair. It can be a hazard if you're unfamilar or not paying attention to where your going. Keeps my jog interesting to say the least.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeah GD, nice path!!


----------



## Ghostess

Thankfully, our path is a well used strip of landscaping from the regular homes in the front of the neighborhood to the back of the neighborhood to the big houses and mansions and the soccer field, tennis courts, another pool, the community dock and picnic area with the pavilion. Most people around here use it often. We have a lot of runners and walkers, plus some rollerbladers and cyclers that use it as well. (except for the boardwalk part, that's hard on the bladers...lol) The kids use the path to get to and from their friends who live in the back or to the soccer field without having to worry about riding in the street. It's gorgeous to go through. There's also a dirt path "nature trail" through the woods along the slough that I could take, but I don't run well over grass and roots. It's excellent for the bikes.


----------



## Black Cat

Last day of work before 5 day weekend. Friday and Tuesday are unused snow days from school for me.


----------



## Death's Door

Good for you Black Cat. Use your time wisely - put your feet up and have everyone wait on you!!!!


----------



## slightlymad

TGIF even though i work most of the weekend and finish up several large personal projects this weeked its still friday.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, I'll be off to BodyBags tomorrow to work on the facade for GLakes Fright Fest....So where does he live??? Why didn't he tell me he address?? LOL


----------



## Death's Door

Not much planned for this weekend. I have a funeral tomorrow morning followed by a luncheon and then I plan to go see my brother, sister-in-law and Isaac later that day and have dinner with them. He's been working 12-15 hour days that I haven't seen him. I'm making mussels and scrimp fra diavlo with fresh pasta, garlic bread and dessert to take with me. I don't want him to feel that he has to do anything and just chill out with us.


----------



## Spooklights

HURRAH! Long weekend at last!


----------



## morgan8586

Going fishing tomorrow. Wish me luck.


----------



## Fangs

Luck morgan


----------



## TwistedDementia

I thinking I should post a little more than I do.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

TwistedDementia said:


> I thinking I should post a little more than I do.


Looks to me that you hit 500 today...so, I'ld say you posted 77 since this morning??? LOL Way to go, you little post whore!


----------



## TwistedDementia

Post whore wannabe! You're the post whore with the most horror, hat's off!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well you got me there...I guess I babble a little?









TwistedDementia said:


> Post whore wannabe! You're the post whore with the most horror, hat's off!


----------



## Revenant

What cool weather... it's pouring down rain in the bright sunshine....
Seriously, at this moment the rain is hammering down but the shadows of the leaves are still crisp against the street... I love it...


----------



## Fangs

anyone want to go to my brothers in my place? LOL


----------



## Spooklights

Poor ol' Hubby is in the next room, swearing a blue streak over his new motherboard. He got it in the computer, and it's just not working the way he thinks it should be working.....oh jeez....I haven't heard this much muttering from him in a long time. Sounds like he's casting spells on it or something. Maybe I'd better just grab my laptop and hide before he starts manually levitating (throwing) things......:zombie:


----------



## Death's Door

After having the ichees this weekend, I discovered I got some poison ivy on me. I have been drying it out with alcohol and that pink lotion.


----------



## slightlymad

Ah the signs of summer pioson ivy, sore muscles, hang overs, sunburn, and a driveway full of material waiting to be turned into props.


----------



## Death's Door

I'm starting to look like those "connect the dots" puzzles with this damn poison ivy. I have a doctor's appt. on Saturday for my checkup so if this crap gets any worse, I'll ask for a prescription to get rid of the poison ivy.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

[sickie ickie singing] Poi-son i-i-i-i-vyyyyyyyy


----------



## slightlymad

Da Weiner said:


> I'm starting to look like those "connect the dots" puzzles with this damn poison ivy. I have a doctor's appt. on Saturday for my checkup so if this crap gets any worse, I'll ask for a prescription to get rid of the poison ivy.


I really ahve to apologize as I sit here laughing I remember one summer I had poison ivy and the bumps never tanned. I looked like a big poka dot sheet


----------



## Death's Door

slightlymad said:


> I really ahve to apologize as I sit here laughing I remember one summer I had poison ivy and the bumps never tanned. I looked like a big poka dot sheet


I'm glad I can make someone laugh while I suffer through this. Christ, last night my foot started itching. I was up until three o'clock last night with this ****. This morning, not only I am adding the pink lotion to my legs, arms and calves, I have it on my foot. Man, my doctor's appt. can't come soon enough on Saturday.


----------



## slightlymad

We soak the kids in an oatmeal bath for something like that it really does work.


----------



## Death's Door

I forgot about the oatmeal bath. I might have to try that if I don't get drunk and pass out first.


----------



## Death's Door

Me and my polka dots are going to take it easy tonight. When I finally get home, I'm going to saute some scallops on the grill, steam corn on the cob and serve with homemade wine.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Sounds like a plan Da Weiner, good luck with the itchin, I hope it goes away some for you.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, spent the afternoon out at FFest, a few folks getting things around.

Just love those _mosquitoes_


----------



## TwistedDementia

Thanks for the warning I'll be sure to bring the bug spray tomorrow!


----------



## Revenant

Eeuuughh... summer in St. Louis. The air hangs in heavy, wet folds. Even when the temp drops to 75 degrees, it's not cool, just clammy. Painting with latex paint? Better double your drying time. Using Monster Mud? Don't spread it on too thick... it'll mildew before it dries 2 weeks from now.

Bleah.


----------



## Death's Door

Had a good weekend. I went to the doctor's office for my checkup and high blood pressure is normal, I lost 4 1/2 pounds (a total of 28 1/2 pounds!!!!!)and he gave me a prescription for my poison ivy which is clearing up nicely. We finally got the pool up and running on Saturday which was sooo friggin hot that day. Yesterday it rained all day which was fine because it helped because I just planted some seeds and plants.


----------



## Ghostess

Way to go DW!

I am ready to go back to Alabama. As soon as I signed on my computer on Friday afternoon when we got back, I had 4 IM windows pop up, and 876 emails to go through. I miss my mom, I miss the woods, and I miss the quiet. I did NOT want to come home. 

We didn't really do much while we were there, but that's the best part of going-- NOT having to do anything. We walked in the woods and waded in the creek way back behind the family property and picked and ate wild blackberries and huckleberries on the way. We visited with my Grandma who emptied the bottom of her purse of about 10 pounds of change and gave it to the kids, plus she gave all the candy she had in the kitchen to the kids. We went to this place called Point A which is a dammed up river that is a nice big lake and the kids swam, and we buried them in the sand, and had fun; mom and I laid in the sun and talked. (Plus got sunburnt). The kids and I tried to catch "RustyBucks" on the block fence in front of mom's house (it's a lizard, like a small bearded dragon with a blue neck). My step dad is feeling and looking much better. I can't believe he was so near death a couple of months ago, and is still around now to hassle me and call me names! I told him I was going to knock him out. He is in good spirits and might even get to go back to work in the fall. He took Brandon out to shoot his .22, which of course, Brandon LOVED. Andy read the whole time. I think he finished Hannibal Rising, then read like 3 of mom's paperback novels.

I spent Saturday doing not much of anything. I think I watched a couple of movies, didn't wake up until after 10 AM. Yesterday I spent the day cleaning, doing laundry, and planting the little saplings my mom sent home with me. I have some mimosa trees, some wild azaleas, wild crepe myrtles and a couple of red-tipped type of trees out in the yard now. They all grow fast too.


----------



## Ghostess

Oh yeah, the pictures... real exciting stuff......

AlabamaMay2007 pictures by ghostessdeanna - Photobucket


----------



## Death's Door

Don't blame ya for wanting to go back. A slower pace is hard to come by these days. Nice pics of you guys at Point A. I'm glad your stepfather is doing well and spending time with your ma and grandma sounds just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Ghostess

Thanks Dw

The dark rain clouds are rolling in again this morning for the fourth day in a row. Amazing that we go from no rain in a couple of months to rain every day. It's going to be a very wet summer I think.


----------



## Fangs

I just found a hilarious pic of ghostess, me, and Dead that I didn't even know existed...... Hmmmmm...... I wonder who could have been the maker of that picture?!? SIR~you know who you are!!! And I am watching you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! muwhahahahhhahahahahaah LMAO :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HMmmmm, you mean that was your Protesting? lol


----------



## Fangs

ROFLMAO YES!!!!! it is ON my friend!!!!!   :devil: LMAO


----------



## DeathTouch

At least they are cute protesters. But their packages scares me though. LOL


----------



## Fangs

LOL DT, yeah, those packages are scary!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch

I just wonder if it is true what they say about the size of most haunter protesters.


----------



## Fangs

OH? and what would that be?


----------



## DeathTouch

I don't know, you would have to ask them. They never talk to me any more. LOL.


----------



## DeathTouch

I think they say that "Haunters are the best because they always come back to life." LOL


----------



## Fangs

LOL, nice save DT dear!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It sure was Fangs! lol


----------



## Ghostess

At least you got to be the one in the awesome coveralls, Fangsy!


----------



## Ghostess

Looks like I'll be making another out of town trip soon. Andy's dad was just diagnosed with inoperable lung cancer and is basically being sent home to spend his last days. A few months ago, he fell and hit his head, then suffered a series of small strokes. He has diabetes, and wouldn't lay off the sweets, his meds were all screwed up and half the time he refused to take them. He's spent the last few months in and out of the hospital and various physical rehab centers and last week they noticed a spot on his lung on an Xray and did exploratory surgery and biopsy.

Andy lost his mom to lung cancer from smoking her whole life back in '03. Andy's dad has never smoked and it's going to take him too. I believe he is 83 or 84.

It just never ends it seems... that black cloud follows always.


----------



## BooGirl666

I wont wanna be here at work... and Damn I Wish Ironstock would hurry up....


----------



## slightlymad

Opps never mind time to go home.


----------



## Black Cat

Countdown has begun. 8 more days of work and I'm off for the summer.


----------



## slightlymad

Sure rub it in


----------



## Spookineer

12 more fridays and I'm done with work. Period!
That's what I'm thinkin' 'bout... well, that and Halloween


----------



## Ghostess

Clarks Fish Camp for dinner last night... MMMMMM!
Joe's Crab Shack for a late lunch today....... Double MMMMMMMMM!


----------



## Beepem

im thinking YEAH I JUST FINISHED MY RUBIKS CUBE!!!!!!!!!!!! OH MY GOD WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

hah yeah


----------



## Ghostess

Beepem said:


> im thinking YEAH I JUST FINISHED MY RUBIKS CUBE!!!!!!!!!!!! OH MY GOD WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> hah yeah


Did you get the stickers perfectly straight?  

Just kidding!! I could never get my Rubiks Cube solved. My husband can do it in just a few minutes. I hate that!


----------



## Bone Dancer

My car died today. Halloween budget is going to take a hit.


----------



## slightlymad

Time to move on let the job search begin.


----------



## Ghostess

We're under a severe weather warning today. Maybe I'll get some work done on my tree.


----------



## Death's Door

We're having some boom booms right now. I glad because my vegetable garden loves it when mother nature does the watering.


----------



## slightlymad

Big BOOM BOOM


----------



## ShadyHallows

I'm 14, and i'm a guy there for....  Naw just jokin around. I'm actually thinking about going outside to work on my sign.


----------



## Ghostess

My daughters, ages 5 and 9, are watching The Exorcist III right now. My son, age 12, went in there and tried to change the channel. My 5-year-old screamed and threatened to punch him in the face if he didn't change it back. Then the 9-year-old and my son had an arguement on exactly HOW the priest says "May the power of Christ compel you!" And then a whole discussion on the first Exorcist movie and how Regan's head was spinning and all.

I'm so proud.

Addendum to post: Before I get anyone jumping on me for condoning her threat to punch him in the face, she doesn't actually mean she's going to punch him. It's just a "phrase-phase" she's going through and she only says that particular one to her brother who usually is doing something to purposely aggravate her.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Lol


----------



## BooGirl666

lol hey I say that phase too...


----------



## slightlymad

My kids mean it and usually follow through. wait so does their mother.


----------



## slightlymad

I need a new bumper sticker "My honor student beat up your jock and made him eat that smelly strap"


----------



## TwistedDementia

I got way too many props to finish!


----------



## Ghostess

Have I mentioned I freaking HATE storms with tornado warnings and lightning?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Ghostess said:


> Have I mentioned I freaking HATE storms with tornado warnings and lightning?


Well, if you havn't we know now! Why ever would you hate them,  .


----------



## TwistedDementia

Speaking of hate, I hate when my hands smell like liquid latex!


----------



## Ghostess

TwistedDementia said:


> Well, if you havn't we know now! Why ever would you hate them,  .


LOL

There are two things in this world that I am deathly afraid of: tornadoes and lightning. Too many times being too close to lightning strikes and the fear of the suddenness and deadliness of both of those things just rattles my nerves.

Give me darkness, monsters, snakes, spiders, lions, tigers, and bears-- oh my! ... just keep the lightning and tornadoes.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Ghostess said:


> LOLGive me darkness, monsters, snakes, spiders, lions, tigers, and bears-- oh my! ... just keep the lightning and tornadoes.


LOL... Got ya, loud and clear!


----------



## Death's Door

I was on the jogging track last night and it was thunder and lightening all around. I kinda felt energized by this. As soon as I got to my front door - it started pouring. Just made it in a nick of time!


----------



## TwistedDementia

I'm thinking your a dangerous woman! HEHE


----------



## Death's Door

I have a cyst on the side of my face just under my chin. It's friggin huge. I can't leave it alone. It's so big, I'm surprised that when I get up from sitting I don't fall forward. It's friggin huge.


----------



## Death's Door

TwistedDementia said:


> I'm thinking your a dangerous woman! HEHE


I guess I am. This morning I was watching the news and a kid from Cherry Hill, NJ, did get electrocuted yesterday. That's only 10 minutes from my house. Below is the story:

CHERRY HILL, N.J. -- A 14-year-old from Cherry Hill was upgraded to critical-but-stable condition after apparently being struck by lightning during Tuesday afternoon's storms, authorities said. He has burns over half of his body, according to reports.

Police said they were called at 5:33 p.m. to the 300 block of Monroe Avenue after a neighbor saw Zachary Yizzi facedown with his T-shirt on fire outside a home. That neighbor extinguished the fire and called for help.

Police said Yizzi was unconscious with severe burns over half of his body.

Yizzi's best friend said the two were just about to meet before he was struck.

"It was a sickening feeling," said the friend, Terrell Lee. "I froze at the door. I couldn't move for a second. I want him to know I'm praying for him."

When rescue workers arrived a few minutes after the incident, the teen was not breathing.

"We used the defibrillator three times to shock his heart. On the third try, we got a pulse," Cherry Hill Fire Department Battalion Chief Rick Harris told the Courier-Post of Cherry Hill for its Web site.

The boy was taken to Cooper University Hospital in Camden, then was moved to the burn unit at Temple University Medical Center in Philadelphia. He had burns over more than half his body.

The Courier-Post reported that he was listed in critical but stable condition early Wednesday. A Temple spokeswoman said Wednesday that Yizzi's family requested no information be released about his condition.

"I've been here 19 years and I don't remember anything like this," Harris said. "He took what I believe was a direct hit."

Andrea Nolan, who lives next door to the lawn where the boy was hit, said she heard the lightning strike.

"I was in my house in my back bedroom and the whole room lit up and shook up, and I was like, 'We got hit by lightening,'" she said. "And (I) looked out the window and I didn't see smoke or fire."


----------



## Ghostess

Da Weiner said:


> I was on the jogging track last night and it was thunder and lightening all around. I kinda felt energized by this. As soon as I got to my front door - it started pouring. Just made it in a nick of time!


I would have been running home as fast as I could!!! Either that or balled up in the fetal position somewhere...lol


----------



## Death's Door

Ghostess said:


> I would have been running home as fast as I could!!! Either that or balled up in the fetal position somewhere...lol


Funny that you mentioned it because I was thinking of you last night while I was making my rounds around the track.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hazzaa, I found a reindeer at curbys today.


----------



## Ghostess

I waited for the rain to stop yesterday and the day before so I could run. It was rumbling way off in the distance on Monday, but the skies completely cleared while I was out on the run. 

It was raining lightly when I woke up this morning, then by noon it was sunny. I went outside later around 12:30 and there were only a few white puffy clouds, so I laid in the sun for about 30 minutes. My daughter came outside and said there was a tornado warning alert for our county that came on the TV just then. About 10 minutes later, the black clouds came rolling in, lightning started up, the temperature dropped by 20° and the wind picked up.

Now it's clearing again and the sun is shining. Florida: wait 10 minutes and the weather will change.


----------



## Death's Door

Bone Dancer said:


> Hazzaa, I found a reindeer at curbys today.


Nice find BD!!!!


----------



## pyro

dam schools out for summer-----let the insanity begin


----------



## Ghostess

The insanity started here 3 weeks ago! LOL


----------



## slightlymad

Ours started yesterday. What insanity kids have no imagination these days.


----------



## Ghostess

The absolutely hilarious thing (to me and my husband anyway) is that my son, who will be 13 this summer, has been grounded for all but 3 days of this summer so far. 

He broke the "No food or drinks in the bedrooms" rules (again) and I found 8 soda cans, 3 Capri-sun pouches, 2 bowls & spoons, and a couple of plastic ups that we've been missing, plus candy wrappers, chip bags and other assorted food packaging under his bed. He doesn't seem to understand how important that is to me. He was grounded for a week for that right before school let out. 

As soon as he was ungrounded for that bit of carelessness, he decided to lie to me about where he was all day one Saturday, and I found out where he was REALLY when I had to go pick up his bicycle the next day 2 miles away. Highway 17 is a very dangerous strip, and I forbade him to ever cross it, so he told me he was going to his friends house, when in fact he went down to his friend's DAD'S house (the kids parents are divorced.) The boys dad brought my son home that night because it was so late. I would have never known if his bike wasn't still over there. 

So he was on restriction for about 2 weeks for that infraction, then not even 24 hours later after being released from house arrest, he gets spotted by one of my friends crossing Hwy 17 again, so she called me. WTF is this kid thinking?? Hwy 17 is a very BUSY stretch of road. Anyone who lives near it up the Eastern coast will know this. People run the red light all the time, there've been so many accidents with cars. A kid on a bike or walking does NOT stand a CHANCE of surviving if a car hits them at 60 mph there.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Have you asked him why he keeps breaking the rules ghostess? Is this part of pushing the limits as a teen?


----------



## Ghostess

I think he's testing how far he can go with me. I've asked him why in the world he keeps doing stuff like this, he shrugs and says "I dunno". I remember doing the "I dunno" thing when I was younger... only I didn't do a whole lot of stuff wrong because I had a mortal fear of getting caught..LOL I think I will pose that question to him right now and see what he says while my husband is not around.


----------



## Revenant

I wish that haunt company guy would call back and tell me if I'm hired or not. Even a "no" is better than waiting around not knowing whether or not they want you.


----------



## slightlymad

Everybody body knows daddy so my kids gave up on sneeking around a long time ago.

Revent CALL HIM always works for me shows interest besides when they dont want you to call these days they say so.


----------



## slightlymad

Ah friday morning the family going away for the weekend for a tournament and me home all alone. Boy I got no excuse not to finish that sign this weekend. Which makes tonight run around night.BLAH


----------



## gypsichic

morning all

i think i'm gonna have to start building an ark .........it rained yesterday and poured for about a half hour this morning - so much in fact our corner was flooded for a while covering about 3/4 of the tires of cars parked in the street

row row row your boat................


----------



## Ghostess

gypsichic said:


> row row row your boat................


LOL That cracked me up!


----------



## slightlymad

But wait the boat was tied down Right?


----------



## Death's Door

Good Morning gypsichic

slightlymad - sounds like a plan. Get to work!!!

We too have been getting a lot of rain and it has been in the lows of 70 degrees. It's been nice because all my plants and my vegetable garden have been looking great.


----------



## Ghostess

Same here... my grass is green and lush (so are the weeds, but hey, it's green!) and my flowers are blooming, and the dust has settled here for the time being. The temps in the evenings are much more conducive to running too.


----------



## gypsichic

our AC needs repaired - earlier in the week it was 89 degrees in the house at 10:30 pm............so although i may need to row a boat to work instead of ride, I am super grateful the temps have been much cooler the past couple of days


----------



## Hauntiholik

gypsichic said:


> morning all
> 
> i think i'm gonna have to start building an ark .........


You know there's a movie coming out soon about an ark.... might be a good how-to! LOL!


----------



## gypsichic

lmao


----------



## slimy

My nieghbor's got a boat, gypsi, I'll come get you and take you to work.


----------



## gypsichic

lmaooooooooo

wouldcha now? be at my house about 7 am.........or 5 am depending on if its got a motor or not...........lol


----------



## Death's Door

Hubby's been telling me that we have been missing fish out of the pond in our back yard. He actually called the cops and reported it because he thought maybe there were vandals or something like that coming in the yard. After a while, we noticed that one of the fish actually had scratch marks on it. Then we were under the assumption that maybe a raccoon has been helping himself to the fish. 

Down the street from where we live is a lake called Miller's Lake and I pass it everytime I go to the track for my jog. I noticed a Great Blue Herron standing tall on the side of the lake. Even at night you can see him hanging out there. He stands approximately three feet. 

A few of our friends that have ponds have also experienced fish missing. It seems he is making his rounds at everyone's ponds. This morning, I'm cleaning up the kitchen before I leave for work and I looked out the window and there he was - perched on the pole - sitting so still staring down at the pond. I just froze. This is the first time I actually saw him that close. I was just getting ready to go outside and get him out of the yard, he just took off and man, you should have seen the wing span on him. I can't wait to tell hubby about this.


----------



## Spookineer

I hear that Herron tastes like chicken...


----------



## gypsichic

he's just waiting his turn at the buffet.............lol


----------



## Death's Door

Spookineer said:


> I hear that Herron tastes like chicken...


That's exactly was hubby said. Every time I come home from my jog, I tell the hubby that his feathered friend says "hi" just to bust on him.


----------



## TwistedDementia

So i'm building my electricution chair and I'm welding away and then run out of flux-core wire...DANGIT! Just when I was getting a lot done.


----------



## morgan8586

I love my job.....


----------



## Ravenscroft

I have to take a count dooku.....


----------



## scareme

Happy Father's day to all you Dad's out there!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Happy father's day to me!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy father's day to all you great dad's out there!


----------



## Big Howlin

yay dads!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Speaking of Father's Day - My brother calls me on Saturday and is wondering what me and the hubby are doing on Father's Day. I said we're just going to hang out in the yard. He asks me if he and my nephew. Isaac, could come over. I'm said that would be great because we could have a barbeque and hang out at the pool. 

He then starts to tell me that he and Isaac are not invited on his father-in-law's boat on Sunday because his father-in-law only wants his "biological" kids on the boat with him that day. The boat holds ten people, there would be 7 people (including my brother and Isaac). I asked him what Katie was going to do (Katie is my sister-in-law and one of the "biological" children). My brother says that she is going for sake of argument and that it was father's day so she doesn't want to cause any rifts with her family. 

Well, he gets to my house on Sunday with the boy and started to bitch about the situation. He then tells me that he was pissed and decided to leave a message on the in-law's answering machine that morning. I told him that I felt he should approach them in person and discuss this situation. Of course, when they get home, they heard the message and called Katie and told her that they don't understand why RT (my brother) is upset about this and that he took it the wrong way. 

I really don't know what to think about this situation and feel my brother is right (except for the phone message) and why wouldn't his father-in-law not want his only grandchild to celebrate the day together? What is your opinion?


----------



## Ghostess

Sounds like your brother's FIL is an ass. But, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I agree with D. But I was thinking more along the lines of "male gender organ"


----------



## Ghostess

Ah, like a "short for Richard but not Rick" thing?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

you know it! 

It's just too bad that the FILs choice affects your nephew, who would treat a kid like? "Sorry, your not good enough to sit at our table"...WoW, my opinion stands.


----------



## Ghostess

Yeah, that's just wrong. Poor kid.


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx guys. I thought this was wrong too. They are a weird bunch. I just remembered something that my brother told me a while back that while he was dating Katie, whenever he went over to the father-in-law's house for whatever (holidays, house projects, etc.) that while everyone drank out of a glass, he was given a plastic kids cup. They eventually gave him a regular glass to drink from. I also find this unusual because my brother is a clean-looking guy and has no diseases whatsoever. What impression they have of him back then I really would like to know.


----------



## BooGirl666

Im with everyone else here.... That's wrong to do that to the kid... And I would tell the FIL to shove that plastic cup up his arse.... What a POS to do that. I think the FIL needs an ass kicking


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL BG, I'll have a cold drink for you at IS!!


----------



## BooGirl666

Hells yeah FE!!! I'm down with that... O Johnny is suppose to be sending me a package to give to you lol... I can only imagine what it is... Lets see if he sends in time


----------



## DeathTouch

Since my underwear started it all, are you going to bronze them FE? LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Didn't you give them to me that way?....Or were they just yellow??


----------



## BooGirl666

EEEWWWWWW lol


----------



## DeathTouch

The funny thing is, I didn't have a marker to write my name on them so I had to use another way to write my name on them. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## Death's Door




----------



## Hellrazor

i should be sleeping....


----------



## Death's Door

I'm getting ready for work this morning. I look out the window and there is a female mallard swimming in my pool. She leaves and I'm finishing up in the kitchen, get my stuff and go out the back door - the blue herron is standing there eyeing up the fish pond. I chase him off. What is this - a friggin' bird sanctuary!!! WTF


----------



## Ghostess

Why didn't I just keep my freakin' mouth SHUT like normal instead of telling her that I'd help her if she needed it. Silence is golden more often than not.


----------



## slightlymad

WOO HOO caleed back for the second interview.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Trying to figure out how to break the news to my spouse that I bought a bucky and 4 skulls...


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sickie Ickie said:


> Trying to figure out how to break the news to my spouse that I bought a bucky and 4 skulls...


"What that old thing? It's been buried for years."


----------



## krypt

Sickie Ickie said:


> Trying to figure out how to break the news to my spouse that I bought a bucky and 4 skulls...


Your a man stay tough ....she is either gonna give ya hell or roll her eye's.

Just cringe and say ......Sorry i could not help myself the card was in my hand and the phone in the other next thing i new i was broke!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Or you can tell her that the voices in your head made you do it.


----------



## slightlymad

Just dont tell her about the voices online.


----------



## Spooklights

That sounds so much like me, not telling Hubby about the Bucky I ordered until it showed up on the porch. Maybe you could use my smart answer; "He's adopted".


----------



## slimy

Sickie, do what I do..... grab her by the hand....... look her in the eyes..... and say, "Thank you very much, baby. I can't believe you would surprise me with this bucky, knowing how much I wanted one. You are the best wife ever. I am soooo lucky to have found you." Go on and on about the soul mate crap, and she will be so awestruck, she won't figure out you just pulled a fast one. 

By the time the credit card bill arrives she'll be over the initial shock, and the beating you get won't be as bad. I would,however, remove all sharp objects from the house - just in case.....


----------



## DeathTouch

You could always tell her that she is lucky that you don't have a fedish for Rainbow Bright. LOL


----------



## krypt

Is it me or where in the world is the upload button on Photobucket 

My sign would be entered already but, I don't see it.


----------



## slimy

I had problems with photobucket last night, but not today. Keep trying krypt.


----------



## krypt

Its working now...sign is entered


----------



## gypsichic

ho hum


----------



## Death's Door

Are we bored gysichic?


----------



## Hellrazor

hummmmm


----------



## gypsichic

i was..........am.............lol

somedays i hate being at a desk


----------



## Death's Door

I hear that. Same here for me. It's been a slow day for me. By the time I get home, make din-din, and put away the laundry, it's time for bed. Goes wayyyy to fast.


----------



## gypsichic

indeed it does.........too little time


----------



## Sickie Ickie

DeathTouch said:


> You could always tell her that she is lucky that you don't have a fedish for Rainbow Bright. LOL


Who says I don't? LOL I just said, " I hope tomorrow I get in my skeleton and skulls." She seemed not really to notice too much because I just finished listening to her ramble about something or other.


----------



## gypsichic

didn't i just leave this desk??? the 40 hr/work week is highly over rated


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

finishing last minute details before we part....what am I forgetting???


----------



## 1031fan

haha slimy - seems like you used your litle trick a time or two before - i like it


----------



## Hellrazor

Im sooo sad I cant be in ironstock this year sniff sniff...have fun y'all!


----------



## Revenant

Wish I had the money to go... I'm new to this community and Ironstock sounds like the ultimate gathering/show/convention/whatever for a first-timer to go to... next year I hope...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hope you can make it too.

See yahs later!


----------



## gypsichic

maybe someday i'll be able to go and harrass you FE


----------



## slimy

I wanna go some time too. Maybe we could take your ark,gypsi, and just float up there.


----------



## slimy

1031fan said:


> haha slimy - seems like you used your litle trick a time or two before - i like it


75% of the time, it works every time.


----------



## gypsichic

looks like that will be an option slimy............the rain looks to be upon us again very soon


----------



## Death's Door

Today is going toooo slow for me. I gotta do my food shopping after work. The ShopRite where I go has a part in it where they make pizzas or you can buy the homemade pizza dough for $1.75. They make it fresh every day. I think I'm gonna make homemade pizza for din-din tonight. I'm gonna saute up sliced peppers and onions for hubby's side and pepperoni for my side. _(Thinking out loud)_ Better buy to pizza doughs.


----------



## Samhain

I really need to tidy this place up and yet I keep putting it off. Plus my face itches.
I need a drink

(that was 3 seconds of my thoughts, my brain follows no one path)


----------



## Spooklights

This place could use some help, too. It's Friday, though. Maybe I'll just get ready for the weekend instead.


----------



## TwistedDementia

...must... ...make... ...props...


----------



## pyro

dam head cold


----------



## Bone Dancer

I need to get out an mow the yard. Right after my nap.


----------



## scareme

It's still raining.


----------



## slightlymad

Forget it all were playing hooky


----------



## Ms. Wicked

MIL has gone home. I can carry on and get cracking again on my projects.


----------



## Ghostess

Welcome back Ms W!


----------



## Ghostess

So... I helped my neighbor down the street with her bathroom remodel that she decided on a whim to do. We got the tile grouted last night and that should conclude my work down there at her house. 
Saturday, I spent most of the day in the attic and in the garage running new electrical wiring and adding outlets and listening to my electrician friend crack jokes all day. It's hard to work when you have a stitch in your side from laughing so much. Now I have more outlets outside so I can plug all my stuff in for Halloween a bit more safely and I can run my compressor or both of them without tripping the breaker for the living room. I have a total of 14 new outlet spaces, plus another 2 that I will add later in the year when I get around to it. (We were tired and hot and ready to quit, so I made the executive decision to stop working...lol)

I formatted and reinstalled Windows XP on the newest computer for the kids yesterday so I can toss the old dinosaur that they were using, plus finished fixing the laptop for another friend. 

Today is my middle child's 10th birthday and I promised to take her to the movies to see Nancy Drew.

I am ready to just sleep sleep sleep for a whole day. Wish it were likely, but it ain't.....


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Ms. Wicked. Glad to see ya back!!!!

Ghostess - Are you sure you're not related to Bob Villa?

Well, unlike the domestic diva, Ghostess, I decided to take the whole weekend off and just float in the pool Saturday and Sunday. Isaac called the house and wanted to know if he could come over to swim and when he found out that I was already in the pool, he told my brother that he was going swimming over my house. We had a great time the pool together. Hubby slow-cooked ribs, kielbasa and steaks on the grill and I made shrimp macaroni salad. The weather was fantastic and I got a little sunburn but nothing serious. It was a blast.


----------



## Lilly

well went out riding to the strawberry festival yesterday. Got sunburned again , today its fricken hot out already I have a headache now I have roofers banging on the roof. woohoo
I may have to go to a thrift store for peace and quiet.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Thanks ladies! I'm looking very forward to Halloween this year; it's good to be back sharing info!

Well, I felt bad. I hit a bird driving today. I was on a busy-ish road (50 MPH) and this mourning dove flew and landed right in front me. I couldn't hit the brakes nor swerve because of traffic. I thought "damn - this bird's dead."

There was *thump* and in my rear view window, I saw a flurry of feathers.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That would ruin my day


----------



## gypsichic

i better step up construction on my ark............rain for the next 3 days .............. good googlie mooglie!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia

I need to finish all these P -to the- R -to the- O -to the matha stinkin P's!
MAN!


----------



## slightlymad

Ah yes crunch time for the props.


----------



## gypsichic

ACK!!! good chance of rain for the next week!!! 

this stuff needs to move over to Lake Tahoe and help out w/that fire


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I've got another busy day - lots of running around. Hopefully I'll squeeze in sewing later in the day.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hot and muggy, good day to work in the garage with a fan and some ice tea.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Woo hoo! I attached a sleeve! With any luck, I'll have this dress finished by the end of the week.


----------



## Ghostess

I've got almost all the cabinet parts sanded and ready for staining. Yay! I may be able to get it all put back together by this evening, plus get the new mower blades on the mower (son ran over a chain and bent the blades last week) and get the yard mowed, plus get my daughters' rooms cleaned out (all toys that aren't played with are OUT OF HERE!) in preparation for my sister and her demon spawns stay this weekend while I am out of town.


----------



## slightlymad

I love going away when unwanted company is coming.


----------



## slightlymad

One more day till friday......


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Every day is a work day.....


----------



## skeletonowl

going up to a campground until next weekend...what to do today...aw crap i'm gonna miss hundreds of posts...wait!my friend has his laptop yes!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

good idea, keep us posted on your goings on over the week 

Be sure to take fake puke, plastic spiders and my most favorite of the fart machine!!

Have a great week!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

A new family moved into the house across the street a few weeks ago.

Yesterday there was a flyer in our mailbox; they lost and are looking for their family pet, an organge tabby cat named Pumpkin. He snuck out during the confusion and hoo-ha of a new home. I hope they find him.

As an aside, if they have a cat named Pumpkin, I wonder if they like Halloween?


----------



## Death's Door

It's been stinkin' hot in NJ. Last night when I got home, I changed into my bathing suit and jumped in the pool. Hubby has to fix the air conditioner downstairs so we have been using only the ceiling fans. After I got out of the pool, I had to base coat a cake for the Dart League Banquet on Saturday. I just stayed in my bathing suit and started to work on the cake. On top of the cake it will look like a dart board. Tonight I'm making a template to put on top of the cake and hopefully start piping some of the lines on it. 

Last night around 10 o'clock the thunder and lightning started and I went outside to sit on the porch and take in the sights and cool breeze that followed.


----------



## slimy

Still raining.


----------



## TwistedDementia

To tell you the truth, I'm not thinking of a whole lot, this early in the morning. I mean it's only 12:11 pm...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeah, you stay up _way_ to late! lol


----------



## TwistedDementia

YEAH? Wait till you see the rare picture I found, I'll be posting today!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Go for it Big Boy! lol


----------



## TwistedDementia

Well then... go take a look!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

gotta get that LLC between my partner and I for that biz


----------



## Fangs

Why do I always change my mind about things?


----------



## Fangs

DANG your lucky Da Weiner!!!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia

I'm editing another picture of someone but I wont say any names... Fangs, HEHE.


----------



## slightlymad

Tgimf


----------



## Black Cat

Boo Hoo, Van's going in the shop for a week so they can rebuild the trans. More money spent that I wasn't counting on.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Lunch break.

With any luck, I'll get this dress finished soon!


----------



## slimy

Still Raining........


----------



## TwistedDementia

Off to BodyBagging to do some corpsing and then torture some people with Blair's hot sause!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I spent eight hours today hand sewing trim onto my current project!!!! :googly: :googly:

During this time, I actually had my little sewing room tv on (I rarely watch daytiime television). In addition to watching _Leave it To Beaver_, _The Munsters _and lots of news, I caught The Wheel of Fortune for the first time in maybe 15 years!!! I can't believe Vanna White is still on it! 

Happy Friday and have a great weekend!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, you didn't say whether or not you finished that damn costume!! LOL


----------



## Revenant

Took one day off to go to an interview today, now it's back to work in the morning. It's great to be working on a haunt again, but this is the first time I've had to do it every day of the week under a blistering summer sun with no shade. Jeez.

If I forget to bring my extra water jug I'm gonna end up as a prop in this damned thing. Oh well... I hope they make me look good and scary... maybe I'll be the skeleton manning the machine gun nest... I should probably write the request down and keep it on me...:zombie:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

hee hee Jeff!!!!

No, it's not finishet yet!  But it's nearly there. All I need to do is hem it now then sew the hooks on the back.  Oh, and I may make a matching hat.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ms. Wicked said:


> hee hee Jeff!!!!
> 
> No, it's not finishet yet!  But it's nearly there. All I need to do is hem it now then sew the hooks on the back.  Oh, and I may make a matching hat.


If you and your wonderful husband were invited out for a weekend, could you finish it then???


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> If you and your wonderful husband were invited out for a weekend, could you finish it then???


Is that an invite!? 

I'll have this damn dress finished tomorrow!!!!!!!!! (Sunday the latest)  My wonderful husband is all for a weekend excursion!


----------



## TwistedDementia

Time to work on props!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I just hemmed the dress.

Now all I need to do is hem the lining and sew on the hook closures, and this dress will be finished!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I have plants to put in while the weather has cooled, nice ferns and tiger lilys.


----------



## Revenant

It's hard to make believable-looking machine guns out of slightly warped lumber.


----------



## TwistedDementia

I thinking you right Rev!


----------



## TwistedDementia

It's a little early but it's time for bed.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Lots to do today.....building the display for MidWest Haunters Con....


----------



## Lilly

Well i guess it's time to go weed the flower beds while it still cool out.
Have to harvest more rhubarb too.


----------



## dave the dead

mmmmmm!
Rhubarb Pie!


----------



## slightlymad

Ugh eat to much didnt drink enough and darn 5 am comes quick


----------



## Ms. Wicked

My husband has banned me from my sewing room today.

I don't know what I'm going to do with myself - I think I may have to interact with people!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think I'll call you "beaker" love the avie!!!


----------



## Lilly

Weeds done, cept just have to put in the fire pit now. and it's not as cool as I thought hahah
Thanks for reminding me Dave, I have to make a rhubarb kuchen for our 4th of July parade party.

mrs.w - cute avie


----------



## Lagrousome

Ms. Wicked said:


> My husband has banned me from my sewing room today.
> 
> I don't know what I'm going to do with myself - I think I may have to interact with people!


I feel your pain Ms. W!
I have to leave now for a graduation party......boy I hate these kind of things (almost as much as I hate the family reunion) I mean like, Why do we need to see other family members EVERY SINGLE YEAR??? Spread it out to like every 5 years and then there's something to talk about, right? The one's I really want to talk to, I do on a regular basis.......
Gotta go now and be "social~able"....grrrrrrr


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'd be happy as a virtual hermit!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Hee hee - hubs is taking the boys to see _Ratatouille_.

I'm going to sneak into my room and organize for the next project while they're out!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Back to reality......


----------



## Hauntiholik

It seems I can find Halloween stuff no matter where I am.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ms. Wicked said:


> Hee hee - hubs is taking the boys to see _Ratatouille_.
> 
> I'm going to sneak into my room and organize for the next project while they're out!!


You're busted!! 
BTW, why didn't you go, it's on my list of "gotta see"!

And yes, if you would like to come out for the weekend, please do.
The door is always open!!


----------



## slightlymad

Ah monday morning here we go again.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> You're busted!!
> BTW, why didn't you go, it's on my list of "gotta see"!
> 
> And yes, if you would like to come out for the weekend, please do.
> The door is always open!!


Hee hee Jeff ! I wasn't particularly interested in that movie so I seized the opportunity for quality alone time!!!!!! 

The kids enjoyed the movie, but didn't rave either.

Thanks for the open invite - can we drop the kids off and pick them up with they're 18?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ms. Wicked said:


> Thanks for the open invite - can we drop the kids off and pick them up with they're 18?


LOL, seem's I can't find my front door key??? I'll let you know when I find it!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Going in to have my batteries checked tomorrow.


----------



## slightlymad

AHHH the boss is taking the week off now maybe we can get some things done


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Coffee is my friend.


----------



## Ghostess

*sigh* I HATE the color I just stained my hall bath cabinets. So I'm stripping them and starting over again. I am such a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Death's Door

Last night got a few more things done: Juiced a bunch of limes and sliced limes for mojitos, made 20 chicken kabobs, put up a screen house in the backyard, etc. Tonight my neighbor is having a band at their place. Because of the size of their yard, we told them the band can set up in our yard. Our town is also having their fireworks display tonight. We invited some family and friends over for tonight and tomorrow for some grilling, eating and partying.


----------



## Bone Dancer

My cat Frank does not like fireworks.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

My MIL called me this afternoon. She was quite upbeat!

She was all excited, telling me about a new Halloween store that just opened in Stratford. She also let me know about various things she's trying to source for me in England (vintage patterns, vintage clothing, etc. - I guess staying in the sewing room rubbed off on her, LOL)

Further, she is talking to her sister, hubs' aunt, about the two of them coming back to visit in October for Halloween!!!  

This is all quite amazing - hubs thinks my MIL has really come to like and respect me this year!!!!   (nothing like 4,000 miles to improve a relationship LOL)


----------



## Revenant

Basecoat... basecoat, basecoat, basecoat... preferably light grey.

_Dam_mit.


----------



## Lagrousome

Does Ghostess or Da Weiner ever sleep?


----------



## Lagrousome

Bone Dancer said:


> My cat Frank does not like fireworks.


I think I need to sedate my dog.....she doesn't like them either........


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable 4th!


----------



## slightlymad

Drive down to Delaware last night to collect my sinful things and what do I see But one of the largest pro haunts in the area already beginning to set up and advertise. really drives home 118 days and counting much much work to do.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Happy 4th to you too, Jeff - and to all.

A short while ago, I went outside to water my planters. I looked at my house and noticed something peculiar. Can you see what it is? Hubs has been a bit of an upstart today, LMAO. :googly:

Welcome to my world, LOL.

http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n16/TheOldSchool_2006/miscellaneous/IMG_0605.jpg


----------



## slightlymad

Ha HA took me a minute ( I work for the french)


----------



## scareme

Happy Fourth of July Everyone!

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear America!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable 4th!


Watch out for those fireworks! BE safe!

My wife and son and I went over yesterday to a co-worker's house for relaxation and their neighbors were setting off fireworks overhead...when all of a sudden- Bang! Zoom!...a pvc tube that the firework came in misfired opening a buldging hole in the side and turningit into a rocket that shot over the fence, narrowly missing a friend's head, in between my co-worker's wife and him, hitting the house rebounding into co-worker's mom-in-law's arm and into the basement window gutter. Nice bruise on m-i-l arm, but nobody was seriously hurt thank God! then they coni\tinued on to light more fireworks for the rest of the night.

Noone was angry on our end,as much as glad noone was hurt.

So be safe!


----------



## slimy

Screw safe, have fun.

Blowing stuff up was what this country was founded on.

Sickie, so far, is in the lead with 4th mishap stories. Who's got a better one?


----------



## Death's Door

Lagrousome said:


> Does Ghostess or Da Weiner ever sleep?


I'll catch up on my sleep when I die!  I do plan on taking this weekend off. It's going to be in the 90s so it's lounging in the backyard in the pool. The only work I'll be doing is working on my tan!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Hope everyone had a good 4th of July. We had a relaxing day yesterday eating and drinking. I was weeding my garden in the morning and Max, the beagle found a clam shell on the ground near our horseshoe pits and went to his kennel. I thought he was just going to burying it and while I'm weeding, I hear him eating the clam shell. Hubby went in and took it from him - what was left of it. He chewed and ate 3/4 of the clam shell!  

After that, we went around the yard looking for any more shells or anything for that matter that Max or Jakey Bonz could get into. Found nothing. I was joking with hubby telling him that we might have to put in earplugs when Max decides to do his business next time. While we're talking and weeding our gardens - Max finds another one!!! We chase him down and make him give it up - he had a chunk out of that one. :googly:


----------



## slightlymad

Ouch


----------



## Ms. Wicked

_<yawn>

<stretch>_

What to make today?...


----------



## Death's Door

Good morning to ya Ms. Wicked and other members!!!! Happy Friday!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well happy Friday to you too!!!!

I love the weekends!!!!! 

Today is supposed to be gorgeous - mid 80's and sunny! This weekend, hotter, getting well into the 90's!


----------



## slightlymad

Hooraay for the weekend!!

7&7 and props


----------



## gypsichic

is it time to blow this pop stand yet???


----------



## Hauntiholik

slimy said:


> Sickie, so far, is in the lead with 4th mishap stories. Who's got a better one?


Nothing happened this year thank goodness. Last year I nearly lost my fingers to a short fused blackcat firecracker. I lost sensation in my hand for a few hours and I couldn't hear till the next day.


----------



## TwistedDementia

I'm thinking I'm getting to busy!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Where did I leave off??


----------



## Ms. Wicked

_<yawn>
<stretch>_

I can't believe I slept until 10:00 - I got 11 1/2 hours of sleep! It feels great!!!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia

I'm thinking Ms. Double U is a perfectionist with her perfect costumes!


----------



## ScareShack

im thinking i should burn all this stuff and call it Garage Sale Over!


----------



## Beepem

im thinking i spent too long at the mall today...


----------



## slightlymad

We finally finished putting together the new storage shed. Now we just havee to fill it.


----------



## scareme

A new place to store halloween things!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Once again, I've been pried away from my sewing room.

We just finished dinner, yummy pork loin on the grill, with green beans and bread from the bread maker...

I will now spend quality time with my family - we are going to walk the dogs around the block.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You have a nice block to walk around!

Dinner sounded good, what wine did you have with dinner?


----------



## TwistedDementia

I thinking you need to check your messages FE! Silly guy!


----------



## slightlymad

Monday Monday Moday AAARGH


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> You have a nice block to walk around!
> 
> Dinner sounded good, what wine did you have with dinner?


It was a nice walk!

Jeff, I marinated the pork in orange juice, molasses and a dash of chili powder; hubs grilled. 

Would you believe that we did not have wine last night? nor Friday or Saturday night either!


----------



## Death's Door

For me, this weekend went fairly well. Went to an office party Friday night. Did errands and vacuumed the pool on Saturday. I was in the pool all day Sunday with a pitcher of mojitos. I think I need to have more weekends like this.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

So I'm baking chocolate chip cookies for my son and his friend, and all of a sudden, out of nowhere, the sky turns almost black and the wind just picked up....

I had no idea we were in for t-storms today.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ms. Wicked said:


> So I'm baking chocolate chip cookies for my son and his friend, and all of a sudden, out of nowhere, the sky turns almost black and the wind just picked up....
> 
> I had no idea we were in for t-storms today.


That sounds like a perfect day and warm cookies to boot!  <little green monster>


----------



## slightlymad

Cookies Gooood


----------



## Sickie Ickie

warm cookies better.


----------



## slightlymad

MMMMM warm cookie.....


----------



## Lagrousome

I wish I could spend all day on the forum and browsing how to's and then trot off to the garage for some prop building! I spent most of the weekend cleaning out the garage and setting up a work area! Poor hubby, the garage is no longer his domain! I even put cute curtains up on the window along with some shutters! Now I need to get a computer out there and I'll never have to come back in the house!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Cute curtains in the garage!!!!!!  I don't get involved in the garage, however, Mr. W has made all of my display thus far so I've not needed to do anything in there! It sounds like you're all ready to crank out some props!

The cookies were excellent. They were Tollhouse, right off of the package of morsels. I love home baked cookies. The kids and their friends never seem to complain either! 

I'm not sure what I'm going to do today. The coffee hasn't engaged yet!


----------



## Lagrousome

I just picked up some cookies to make for snack today. Hubby brought our (2) nieces home for the week ~ so (2) more kids + our (2) + Hubby + the neighbor kids who will be hanging out in the pool = *NO COOKIES FOR MAMA! *


----------



## Ms. Wicked

You'll just have to eat the dough during the mixing/baking process!


----------



## Death's Door

Man, I haven't eaten a cookie since January. I think I'm in the 1% percentile that really don't like warm cookies from the oven. I prefer them cooled. 

Anyhoo, it is going to be a scorcher today in NJ.


----------



## Ghostess

Is it morning already? *yawn*


----------



## Lilly

too hot to do anything outside maybe more bats in order but ill prob clean first yuck.


----------



## Lagrousome

*licking lips* YUMMY! Cookie dough!!!!! I don't understand hubby? The package says it makes 24 cookies.....I don't know why there's only 12 that baked up????? Hmmmmmmmm. No, I'm not hungry for lunch right now....I don't know why though.....


----------



## BooGirl666

LOL Lagrousome...I tell my BF the same thing... Ya know I think they should really re-evalute the quanity count on those things they always seem to be wrong


----------



## Death's Door

Just looked out the window at work. Looks like a storm is abrewing outside. It will probably start to downpour just as I leave today.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm sitting down now to play _Booby Trap _with my kids.

Does anybody remember that game? It has wooden pegs in different sizes. The pegs sit in a frame and are squished and held taught by a cross bar and spring. You have to pull out the pegs without making the bar move.

I found it at the Good Will shop and just had to have it! It was my favorite game when I was a kid!


----------



## Fangs

Why does everything have to fall apart all at once?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mmmmmmm cooler and drier air moving into the area.


----------



## TwistedDementia

WHAT... is the air speed velocity of a swallow?


----------



## DeathTouch

TwistedDementia said:


> WHAT... is the air speed velocity of a swallow?


Is that a euor swallow or african?


----------



## TwistedDementia

DeathTouch said:


> Is that a euor swallow or african?


I know of one person now, who know's if coconuts migrate!!!


----------



## DeathTouch

TwistedDementia said:


> I know of one person now, who know's if coconuts migrate!!!


Don Knots?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

TwistedDementia said:


> I know of one person now, who know's if coconuts migrate!!!


Of course African swallows are non-migratory. Suppose two swallows carried it together?


----------



## DeathTouch

Then we are talking about co-operation. I learned that watching Sesame Street.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Ms. Wicked said:


> Of course African swallows are non-migratory. Suppose two swallows carried it together?


What... carried under the guided torsal feathers?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

TwistedDementia said:


> What... carried under the guided torsal feathers?


It could grip it by the husk.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

DeathTouch said:


> Then we are talking about co-operation. I learned that watching Sesame Street.


I watched that day too.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Ms. Wicked said:


> I watched that day too.


So did I, what a small world!


----------



## Fangs

Crutches SUCK!


----------



## TwistedDementia

Fangs said:


> Crutches SUCK!


SOOOO.... What the heck happened?


----------



## Fangs

Dunno.... thats just it. Woke up Monday morn, alls well, half way thru the day, heel started hurting, so I hopped around, 
Tues morn, hurt to get out of bed, pain dropped me to my knees.... Today, well, lets just say I'm a cryin fool!!!!!! So went to the doc, she has no clue, said it could be Achilles tendinitis, or plantar fascitis, or Achilles tendon bursitis  so now i am on crutches and have to elevate and ice the heel...... and take some ibuprofen.... sigh, now to hop/ crutch to the kitchen to eat!


----------



## TwistedDementia

Maybe it could it be a bone spur?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I hope you figure out what it is Fangs.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ouch, get better soon Fangs


----------



## Fangs

Thanks :> It's weird, the pain is in the very back of my heel, below my ankle, but feels like a burning, tingling sensation. And the burning radiates through out the back of my ankle wrapping from the back to the front. Can't put any weight on it at all...  Cross yer fingers its just a mild sprain type of thingy! LOL


----------



## slightlymad

I told you to stop hanging from the rafters all night its not good for ya. 
Get well soon


----------



## Sickie Ickie

All that night club hoppin' eh Fangs? Hope you feel better soon, my friend!


----------



## BooGirl666

Awww fangs I'm sorry... That kinda sounds like the issue I still have with my ankle.... Don't fall on the crutches that hurts lol Now getta hoppin


----------



## TwistedDementia

Sickie Ickie said:


> All that night club hoppin' eh Fangs? Hope you feel better soon, my friend!


Fangs isn't a club hopper, she was ho-down hoppin! YEE HAW!


----------



## slimy

Still raining.


----------



## Ghostess

Finishing up painting the new chair rail in the breakfast nook today, then starting to paint in the kitchen. I'll be glad when I can get done with all the crap around the house I've set my mind to doing. 

Now... to rag roll or feather brush.... ARGHHHHH! Decisions, decisions!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's a GLORIOUS morning here in suburban Chicagoland!

I've had coffee out on the patio with the doggies, plotting out the next steps for taking over the world... I mean planning my day!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm heading to Michaels today. Spookytown is 25% off so I'll get a another piece perhaps.
I need to get working on my gargoyle stand for the roof.
Still wavering on where I want my tat placed. Ankle or thigh.....


----------



## slightlymad

thigh thigh thigh thigh....


----------



## TwistedDementia

I stinking tired from MHC.


----------



## Lagrousome

TD ~ 
Are you stinking or are you tired?


----------



## Hauntiholik

hehehe I think a little of both Lagrousome!


----------



## slightlymad

I dont remember him having a hotel room in which to bath so I would have to agree with HH


----------



## Ms. Wicked

We really need this rain!


----------



## TwistedDementia

These Haunt coventions really wear you out!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

TwistedDementia said:


> These Haunt coventions really wear you out!


That's 'cuase you were a booth bit** LOL


----------



## BooGirl666

points and laughs at TD you booth bit*** lol guess its better than being a booth babe... GRANNY ROCKS!!! lol


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Cartoons are really quite entertaining, with lots of adult humor.


----------



## Wildomar

I love my OCD... its the rest of the world that doesnt like it.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I can't make up my mind what to do today.


----------



## Beepem

Im going to disney world in less than 2 weeks!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Beepem - You're going to the Haunted mansion right?


----------



## Death's Door

Beepem said:


> Im going to disney world in less than 2 weeks!


OK OK - don't rub it in!!!!! I hope you have a great time!


----------



## Lagrousome

Beepem ~ 
get lots of pics for ideas of props...details, details, details!


----------



## TwistedDementia

Busy weekend and still going!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Hate to burst the Beepem bubble,but the Haunted Mansion at the Magic Kingdom at Disney world is down for rehab till Sept 12.
It was in such bad shape they had to shut in down for needed repairs.


----------



## Fangs

Ruh Roh Raggy!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I have a case of sewist block.


----------



## Death's Door

Ms. Wicked said:


> I have a case of sewist block.


Maybe you need to go outside and enjoy some fresh air - might clear up the block.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Call roto-router for blockage... O wait, sorry wrong blockage. lol


----------



## BooGirl666

Going to dave the dead's harry potter haunt today  I'll get as many pics as I can


----------



## slightlymad

Man I had forgotten how insane Boston drivers are.


----------



## Spooklights

Cooler weather today; I wish fall would get here sooner.


----------



## slimy

Supposed to do the wiring right now. (Much cooler in the night). But I'm tired, I think I will go to bed, and deal with it tommorrow.


----------



## slightlymad

Im gonna get in so muchh trouble today


----------



## Hauntiholik

slightlymad said:


> Im gonna get in so muchh trouble today


Oh? And what mischief do you have brewing today?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mmmmm those ferns don't seem to be planting themselves and I left the shovel next to them too. It's a nice day, I guess i could do it for them.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Bankrupsy. Ick


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Nobody has had any unstructured thoughts since 7/21?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Mine have been quite structured lately


----------



## Catbert

I'm sorry for being so needy.


----------



## slightlymad

I am so overjoted at starting a new job soon that I cant think.


----------



## pyro

slightlymad said:


> Man I had forgotten how insane Boston drivers are.


 kinda felt at home


----------



## slightlymad

Six days left getting harder to be nice to people


----------



## Death's Door

slightlymad said:


> Six days left getting harder to be nice to people


You can do it SM!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

I went to the doctors yesterday for my checkup and everything is normal (he didn't check the brain matter) and I lost a total of 36 1/4 pounds!!!!!!!  So far so good!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Da Weiner said:


> I went to the doctors yesterday for my checkup and everything is normal (he didn't check the brain matter) and I lost a total of 36 1/4 pounds!!!!!!!  So far so good!


WOW!!!!!!!! 36 lbs! Congratulations! You must be feeling great!

T-storms here today. After camping for five days, I don't mind being indoors. I guess I'll start a new project.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Wow DW! Woot!


----------



## Lagrousome

Great Job DW! I'm in the beginning stage of the dreaded weight loss dance.
*hopes up high*


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx guys!!!! I'm still dreading the day when I hit the "plateau" point but instead of giving up, I'm gonna deal with it head on. You know what they say, "What doesn't kill ya makes you strong"!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

You can do it!

Be patient when you plateau, and the weight loss will continue once your body adjusts. 36 lbs is already a lot of weight. I can't imagine that you need to lose much more!

I've recently gained a bit of weight. I need shed a bit of excess myself.


----------



## Ghostess

Congrats DW! I wish I could have stayed on track. At least I haven't gained any back, but I have not lost anything else since like April. Damn this OCD!!! I wish I could stick with things!!


----------



## slightlymad

Man I am hoping the less stress new job helps me shed some pounds.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Another rainy day!!!!!

That's OK, though. It's a great opportunity to keep cracking on. I should be able to get lots accomplished today!


----------



## Death's Door

Tonight me and hubby are being treated to dinner by my cousin for watching his dog while they were away. Tomorrow is Pokeno night with my friends (a.k.a. Foxy Bitches) so I thinking of making an appetizer and bringing a cocktail to share with the ladies.


----------



## BooGirl666

Another Interesting moment being a mom.....Last nite my daughter stuck peanuts up her nose and they got stuck... I got the one out easy but the other one was way in there.... Have no clue but somehow she got it out while i was on the phone with her daddy lol i seen it shoot out of her nose and she yelled "I GOT IT" Then tried to put it back up her nose.. Dummy kid!!!! I think im gonna call her peanut from now on lol


----------



## dave the dead

LMAO! We had to take my son to promptcare over a raisin in the nose once...it was up there so far that he started bleeding. While waiting for the doc to come check it out, he let loose a monumental sneeze and shot the bloody mess all over the floor! .....and they still charged us.

Another time I looked around in the backseat of the car just in time to see him pushng a banana runt candy up the nostril......


----------



## BooGirl666

LOL Dave... So you have a nose kid too... Another time when we were eating I just happened to look up just in time to watch Riley sneeze and about 4 kernals of corn came flying outta her nose... Will she ever learn lol


----------



## morgan8586

Anyone else have to work tomorrow?


----------



## Black Cat

Today's a fun day. Meeting up with the NJ make and take group. Cocktails, Prop building and power tools.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

OMG!!!!!!! I'm so happy!!!!!!!!

This morning, Mr. Wicked said that I can go out and get that new sewing machine!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is a big deal and a top of the line computerized machine - a Husqvarna Viking Sapphire that is _<gasp> _$1,400!!!!!!!!! (There are two models - the one with fewer stitches is $1,200).

I'm SOOOO excited. This machine is a real investment. I've sewn my whole life on basic, old fashioned machines. To get one with all of these great features and stitches is OMG!!!!!!!!

As soon as I finish my coffee, I'm heading out to get it!

Mr. Wicked is the BESTEST hubby EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

_<happy dance>_


----------



## BooGirl666

YAY MW!!! Now you'll be a sewing fool for sure now getta makin me a costume hehehehehe jk


----------



## dave the dead

Husqvarna??? don't they make motorcycles????? That must be one serious sewing machine! 

Congrats on the new tool!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

hee hee guys! This thing is going to keep me busy for sure!

dave, Husqvarna make power tools, tractor mowers, some construction machines, etc. so I imagine they make motorcyles as well?

OK - here's a quick pic, then I'm up to my room to play with my new toy!!! This is so exciting!


----------



## Spooklights

Wow-That's some sewing machine! I'm sure you're having a great time with it!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yes, I am! This machine is amazing!

But get a load of this!!!!!!

*I got carded today!!!!!!!!!!! *

I was happily checking out at the grocery store with all of the usual stuff: milk, OJ, fruit, veggies, pizza, steaks, etc.. I also had a bottle of margarita mix and tequila.

When the tequila came up, the guy asked for my ID!!!!!!!!! 

I couldn't believe it!

*Guy*: I'll need ID for the liquor please.
_I look up, surprised._ 
*Me*: Really? Sure! No problem! 
_I proudly hand over my driver license._ 
*Guy*: Thanks. You're the same age as me.
*Me*: I can't believe it. I haven't been carded in ages. This makes my day!
_Guy laughs_
*Me*: Surely you must have known I'm no where near 21.
*Guy*: No, I didn't.
_People behind me in line laugh._ 
*Me*: It's been so long since I was carded, I can't even remember when it was! I'm 41!!!!
_I leave store smiling_
:googly: :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL, Great day for you Ms Wicked!!


----------



## pyro

Ms. Wicked said:


> Yes, I am! This machine is amazing!
> 
> But get a load of this!!!!!!
> 
> *I got carded today!!!!!!!!!!! *
> 
> I was happily checking out at the grocery store with all of the usual stuff: milk, OJ, fruit, veggies, pizza, steaks, etc.. I also had a bottle of margarita mix and tequila.
> 
> When the tequila came up, the guy asked for my ID!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I couldn't believe it!
> 
> *Guy*: I'll need ID for the liquor please.
> _I look up, surprised._
> *Me*: Really? Sure! No problem!
> _I proudly hand over my driver license._
> *Guy*: Thanks. You're the same age as me.
> *Me*: I can't believe it. I haven't been carded in ages. This makes my day!
> _Guy laughs_
> *Me*: Surely you must have known I'm no where near 21.
> *Guy*: No, I didn't.
> _People behind me in line laugh._
> *Me*: It's been so long since I was carded, I can't even remember when it was! I'm 41!!!!
> _I leave store smiling_
> :googly: :googly:


 was hubby there


----------



## BooGirl666

lol... maybe he was tryin to get to know you mw   way to go on the awesome day!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

BooGirl666 said:


> lol... maybe he was tryin to get to know you mw   way to go on the awesome day!!!


Yeah, saying from a young chick! lol


----------



## Ms. Wicked

pyro said:


> was hubby there


No!!!!!! I was by myself  LMAO It's about time it happened to me!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

BooGirl666 said:


> lol... maybe he was tryin to get to know you mw   way to go on the awesome day!!!


LOL, I hope not!


----------



## Death's Door

From the above posts I want to know what Ms. Wicked stepped into for getting an awesome sewing machine and being carded.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

LOL Da Weiner! You know, it was just one of those great weekends!

It's another glorious day here in Chicagoland - blue skies and not too hot!


----------



## Bone Dancer

OMG, you mean she came out of her sewing room and looked outside, gasp!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

LOL!

My family said they were hungry and that we needed food. They're so needy!


----------



## BooGirl666

So what you making us MW???


----------



## Lagrousome

food or wears? or both?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Food - they always want to eat, LOL

So I'm in my room sewing, with VHI Classic Rock Videos on the tv.

All of a sudden, ZZ Top's _Sharp Dressed Man _video come on. I have to say, I nearly peed myself I was laughing so hard.

Sad thing is, I had bad, big hair back in the 80's just like the video! I remember when this came out; they sure don't make music videos like they used to! LMAO

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cizyr3cxdEY[/nomedia]


----------



## turtle2778

Okay so today was my youngest childs first day of kindergarten. To start with we left 20 minutes early and were 10 minutes late with a drive that takes less than 5 minutes. Evidently ALL the parents were taking their kids to school today. Soo we were late and one of the last kids to arrive and of course everyone was looking at my son. He puts his back pack up and says...momma can i talk to you for a minute outside. We walk out there and and i kneel down and he throws his arms around me and cries "im not ready" I just lost it, started bawling right there in the hallway. Not little mews or a few tears but gut wrenching sobs. At that moment it hit me that he was no longer a baby, but a big boy off to start a new adventure, one that didnt include me for the first time since he was born. Luckily the teacher came and got him or i would have just picked him up and gone home. I cried the entire way home and am still crying. To make it worse my oldest started highschool today. And when i hugged him goodbye i realized he was taller than i was and he just laughed and said "thats what im supposed to do momma...grow up" and i just cried. The years are just passing way way to quickly. My oldest was just starting kindergarten yesterday, im sure it was yesterday and now he is in highschool already talking about getting a job and a license. Where does that time go? Didnt it seem like it took forever to grow up when you were little? How come when we become parents our lives suddenly move at the speed of light? I always say we'll tomorrow we'll do this or that or i say maybe later and then this morning I realized that i wont have all that many tomorrows left with my oldest. Soon he'll be off to college or the military or just off doing his own thing and wont want to hang with his mom. Damn its just moving too fast. ill blink and they'll all be grown with families of their own.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, after reading this, I feel like I need to give you a hug 








A happy moment and a sad moment at the same time.


----------



## turtle2778

Yes jeff it was...and thanks.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

turtle2778 said:


> Yes jeff it was...and thanks.


My pleasure!!

And, I'm thinking you might have your web gun in the mail today??


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Awww turtle!!!!!!!!!

 

You're right, the years do fly by. My little guy is going to start first grade - I was in your shoes last year and it broke my heart that I was working at the time, not able to be there. 

Kids always say and do things that remind us they're growing up. I'm sorry today has been one of those sad things. On a happy note, just think of what a happy and good life you're provided them. They'll always have that no matter where they go or what they do.


----------



## turtle2778

I know and they do have a good life. I just need to remind myself to slow down a bit. Things i think "have" to be done right now can wait for a while so i can do things with them.


----------



## Hauntiholik

*sniff, sniff* You made me sad T. Is that what I have to look forward to?


----------



## Death's Door

Turtle - You're a great mom!


----------



## Hauntiholik

My thoughts go out to the people involved in the Minnesota bridge collapse.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Me too.


----------



## Revenant

It's All About The Dinosaurs.

Seriously.

It's _All_... about the dinosaurs.


----------



## morgan8586

I need to get off of this freaking shift!!!!


----------



## slightlymad

less than 48 hours to go and no more hotel


----------



## Death's Door

slightlymad said:


> less than 48 hours to go and no more hotel


Did you start your new job yet SM?


----------



## Death's Door

Couldn't believe the footage last night about the bridge. Just in a couple minutes and it was down. Holy crap!!!! I started to think about the Walt Whitman Bridge that connects to my town and goes over the Delaware River into Philadelphia. That bridge is 50 years old.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Da Weiner said:


> Couldn't believe the footage last night about the bridge. Just in a couple minutes and it was down. Holy crap!!!! I started to think about the Walt Whitman Bridge that connects to my town and goes over the Delaware River into Philadelphia. That bridge is 50 years old.


I know - I feel so bad for the people effected by this.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Busy, busy, busy day today.

I won't be sewing today. If I do, I risk a mutiny by my family!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I can't believe I lost at _Candy Land _again.

All I needed was a purple to win. Then I drew the candy cane and had to go all the way back to The Peppermint Forest.

That's so unfair. I never want to play _Candy Land_ ever again for the rest of my life.


----------



## Wildomar

Ms. Wicked said:


> I can't believe I lost at _Candy Land _again.
> 
> All I needed was a purple to win. Then I drew the candy cane and had to go all the way back to The Peppermint Forest.
> 
> That's so unfair. I never want to play _Candy Land_ ever again for the rest of my life.


You need to do a better job of cheating, that's all.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If you were the banker in Monopoly...well, you always win!


----------



## slimy

I don't have any kids, but I have a niece and a nephew. And they refuse to play Monopoly with me for that very reason. Cause I'm ALWAYS the banker. And I ALWAYS cheat.


----------



## DeathTouch

I think in Monopoly that they should charge you more if you are the car.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> I think in Monopoly that they should charge you more if you are the car.


Gawddddd.....I hate to ask why?
You scare me.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

Wish I was going to see Slayer and Marilyn Manson.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Thinking I need to set a trap in my house - just saw a mouse EEEEWWWW


----------



## Black Cat

Non Compos Mentis, my daughter (Death in the Reaper) is going to see Manson on Sunday night.


----------



## slightlymad

Black Cat said:


> Non Compos Mentis, my daughter (Death in the Reaper) is going to see Manson on Sunday night.


Wish I would have know you guys were fans they all stayed in the hotel this week great bunch of folks. They are traveling with their families real low key.


----------



## slightlymad

Last day on the job the party tonight should be memorable and I cant wait to leave.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Congrats on your last day at the job!!!!!


----------



## HibLaGrande

I just signed up with NETFLIX, It is the coolest thing EVER!!!!!!! (that is not something I say lightly).


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

personally I like Blockbuster online. I can rent online, take the online movies back to the store, and get a free rental for each one I bring back. Double renting for same price!!


----------



## HibLaGrande

I can watch movies instantly online


----------



## BooGirl666

Man..... screw some wallpaper...... 6 hours of wallpaper hell..... I even got battle wounds..... note to selfs... dont buy the expensive wall paper remover, vinegar and water works much bettter...... screw some wallpaper!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

BooGirl666 said:


> Man..... screw some wallpaper...... 6 hours of wallpaper hell..... I even got battle wounds..... note to selfs... dont buy the expensive wall paper remover, vinegar and water works much bettter...... screw some wallpaper!!!!


Some other tips....fabric softener, yes I said fabric softener...Steamer! a must!!


----------



## Ghostess

I feel yer pain BG. Man, I had a rough time removing wall paper too. I ended up having to basically spackle the entire wall when I was done. Never again... I painted over the rest of it. I ain't got time or patience for that stuff anymore! LOL


----------



## pyro

HibLaGrande said:


> I can watch movies instantly online


MISUNDERSTANDING---- same as netflix-BUT you can return the movies to the store.


----------



## HibLaGrande

pyro said:


> MISUNDERSTANDING---- same as netflix-BUT you can return the movies to the store.


But that requires putting on clothes.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yeepers..up too late again tonight!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's hot and muggy this morning. It will be in the low 90's with t-storms off and on all week!

Happy Monday HF!


----------



## Death's Door

Good morning to Ms. Wicked and all forum members. Was a busy weekend for me and the hubby. Saturday we cooked a bushel of crabs and made 87 kabobs for hubby's gun club. On Sunday, they were having their annual "Field Day". He was in charge of the clam bar, crabs and shrimp kabobs. I was in charge of handing out water ice, birch beer and bottles of water, and heckling the men at the clam bar. By the time we cleaned up the outside bar and packed and unpacked the truck, it was 9 o'clock. We plopped in bed at 9:30 last night.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Sounds like a fun weekend DaWeiner, especially the heckling part!!!!! 

We had a fun weekend too. Saturday I met Sickie Ickie and Death Touch at the Chicagoland Make and Take which I hosted at my house. We had so much fun.

Yesterday, we mooched around the house then took the kids to see The Simpsons movie. We thoroughly enjoyed it!!!!

So today, it's back to my sewing room!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hot and muggy here today too, time to head out to the shop and turn on the fan and set at the bench and tinker with props.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's my little's guy's birthday next week. I can't believe he's going to be six!

He wants a red electric guitar for his birthday. I just ordered a kid's one for him that includes an amplifier...


----------



## DeathTouch

Ms. Wicked said:


> It's my little's guy's birthday next week. I can't believe he's going to be six!
> 
> He wants a red electric guitar for his birthday. I just ordered a kid's one for him that includes an amplifier...


I think you should buy him some windshield whipers. LOL :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Shew...power is back on!!


----------



## Ghostess

I HATE back-to-school shopping with a PASSION.

I need many many drinks.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ghostess said:


> I HATE back-to-school shopping with a PASSION.


There's a grocery store or two around here where you can pick up re-assembled shrink wrapped school supplies by school name. I think it's a schweet idea.


----------



## Ghostess

That is a great idea, Haunti. I wish some around here did that. We don't get our supply lists until orientation on the 17th, so I haven't had to deal with that yet. It's the freakin' clothes shopping that I hate. Especially the shoe part. UGH!


----------



## Hauntiholik

They have to wear clothes and shoes? hehehe Yeah, I can see where that would suck.


----------



## slightlymad

Atleast for us it uniforms but that damn list never gets to us early enough.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I got my back to school shopping done before we went on vacation. I just wanted it finished.

Of course, my boys go to two different schools so it took forever to get all of the supplies. The clothes were easier since my older son has uniforms.

All I need to get now are shoes.


----------



## Black Cat

Always make sure the car windows are closed before the Thunderstorm soaks your seats. What a mess. Floor has huge puddle and the passenger seat is completely soaked. With this humidity it's gonna take several days to dry out. Must have gotten a good 2 inches of rain this morning.


----------



## Ghostess

Honestly, I wish our kids had to wear uniforms. It'd be easier to move the girls especially through the stores so we can be done with it. Now I have 3 kids to shop for since Emily will be starting kindergarten, and 2 of them are girls. I HATE to see what it'll be like when they're both teenagers. My son is easy, he just picks plain cargo shorts and tshirts and polos with no prints on them.


----------



## Death's Door

Black Cat said:


> Always make sure the car windows are closed before the Thunderstorm soaks your seats. What a mess. Floor has huge puddle and the passenger seat is completely soaked. With this humidity it's gonna take several days to dry out. Must have gotten a good 2 inches of rain this morning.


Lots and Lots of towels to sit on.

I was surprised that it rained last night. I decided to mow the lawn last night and was a little concerned about the grass dying because we had no rain for the past few days. I didn't realize how much it rained until I went to work. Good for my lawn - not so good for the interior of your car.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, my little guy wants to be a Storm Trooper for Halloween (my older son wants to be Darth Vader).

The Vader thing is easy - a cape and pants and a friend is lending me the helmet, gloves and breast plate.

However, I'm probably going to have to go out and splurge on a Storm Trooper helmet and the breast plate. I can make the white clothes to go underneath, but will need to purchase the other parts.


----------



## Death's Door

That sounds good Ms. Wicked. That kind of stuff will pop up in Halloween stores in no time so you could probably get a good price for those things.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Golly Kellie, you mean to tell me that new machine of yours can't mold plastic. There must be a button on it someplace for that.

Wow, yesterday was hot and muggy, today is cool and muggy. I hate muggy.


----------



## Hauntiholik

One of my boys wants to TOT as a Power Ranger and the other wants to be Optimus Prime.


----------



## Black Cat

Just got home from a day of work at Halloween Adventure with my daughter (Death in the Reaper). Wow I never did so much unboxing repacked stuff from last year. I forgot what it was like bending down, standing up, sorting tons of little stuff and reattaching glow sticks to the cards for 5 hours non stop. Got to work with my daughter all day setting up the prop section and the front section of stuff kids just have to have before Mom or Dad check out. My back is killing me. I'm going back Friday from 9-6pm.


----------



## slightlymad

Sure rub it in


----------



## Black Cat

Sure Slightlymad, I'm going back this morning to play with Halloween stuff. I can't get over how expensive everything is. I spent the day telling my daughter we could get that cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Death's Door

You're right Black Cat - When I would check out the Halloween Adventure stores they were on the expensive side. The ones around my way wouldn't put anything on sale until after Halloween.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Good morning ladies - I've not had time to check out any of the stores that already have stuff out. However, I have the Lillian Vernon catalog and may order some JOL stands. I just see them getting knocked over by the dogs, though, and think I may pass...

It's going to be another busy day! I slept well and feel full of energy this morning!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I feel so bad...

My MIL just called from England. Since FIL passed away, she's finding the house and garden a bit overwhelming to take care of herself.

It turns out that a smaller house on the same street in her village is going to be coming on the market. So's she's had estate agents (realtors) around to value her cottage.

Mr. W and his brother have known that she may decide to do this. Still, it's sad. It's a lovely 15th century cottage that FIL and MIL bought in 1968. It had no electricity, plumbing or heat - the cottage was nearly derelect. They lived in a camper in the garden for a year while FIL rehabbed the place by himself.

Mr. W and his brother were raised there. We spent so much time there and our boys spent lots of weekends when they were little with Granny and Grandad.

If MIL decides to move, it will be hard to see this place go.


----------



## dave the dead

Ms.W, 
It definitely is hard to close a chapter on a treasured place with such great memories. Just be assured that you will always have the memories of the place whether you will be able to visit or not. Houses are just "things"...it is the memories that turn it into a home.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yes, dave, you're so right. Mr. W spoke with her yesterday as well. There's a specific, smaller house that is coming up for sale soon on her road, which is why she's getting her place valued. If this doesn't pan out, she'll stay put; we'll see what happens. Either way, Mr. W and his brother will help and support her in what she wants to do.


On another note, last night two of my girlfriends came around for a girlie sewing night. One girlfriend made pillows and me and my other friend made voodoo outfits out of burlap for her Halloween display.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I like voodoo dolls!! Is that wrong??


----------



## ScareShack

Can i go to sleep tonight? Who u making vodoo dolls of jeff?...lol.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Its not a blow-up voodoo doll is it?
I would think when you stuck a pin in it.....
Of course, that might be fairly entertaining.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, seems that I have most of your addresses......and a little personal information (of course, that's all that's needed)......sleep well friends!!l LOL


----------



## slightlymad

FE I am so impressed it takes a very self confindent adult to admit to playing with dolls.

On a lighter note i have been drinking all day and am so glad that I dont have to go to work tommorrow for the second time in seven years. Oh wait I dont ever have to back their again!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

True, but voodoo dolls are different! 
Right??


----------



## slightlymad

Sorry FE a doll is a doll


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well then.....I've been caught!!


----------



## Lilly

You gotta quit telling all your little secrets FE..


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Funny Lilly, how can a person do that?
Especially someone with over 8000 posts??? lol


----------



## Revenant

Man, I've been seeing a lot of big praying mantises lately. Sometimes I don't see one all year; I've seen two just this past week.

Weird thing is, they were both at grocery stores. One in the windowsill of a Schnuck's last week and the one in the parking lot at Shop 'n Save last night. What the hell is up with that?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nice thunder storm last nite, but now its hot and muggy again.

Revenant-- the store lights bring in the bugs at night and the mantis are there to eat them. So it's like a shop and save for mantis.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, the bed room has been cut in.
Now on to painting the walls.....
Wish this was the Haunt instead!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

1st coat down!!!
This dries fast enough I can get the 2nd on tonight!!!

Yipee!


----------



## Fangs

Your in my thoughts Ms W. Hope everything works out for the best.  Now lets see if i can get into the spirit by watching something Halloweenish..... :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, second coat is done and I picked up 3, 32 inch doors for the bedroom.
Still have 9 more doors to go......


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Mr. W is getting some goofy ideas from watching period dramas.

After watching _Pride and Prejudice _last night, he wants me to curtsey to him, address him as "Mr. insert-our-last-name-here", not question his authority and to make my sole purpose in life pleasing him.

:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Too cool MsWicked!!
I bow to the master, he's tops in my book!! lol

So, how many bruises does he have???


----------



## HalloweenRick

Get back in the kitchen and do what your told, Woman!!!!

(Mr. W said to pass that along...)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HalloweenRick said:


> Get back in the kitchen and do what your told, Woman!!!!
> 
> (Mr. W said to pass that along...)


You are more brave than I!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Sounds to me someone is going to be pleased with the side of a frying pan.
Ouch....


----------



## Lilly

FE says>>>>So, how many bruises does he have???

Ha, bruises?? 

Is he still amoung the living or you stuffing him for your next prop!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

hee hee

Mr. Wicked is expected to recover ful... I mean, he's just great!!!!!!! 

Holy Thunderstorm Batman! This morning there were some nasty t-storms in the area. Looks like it will warm up this afternoon then tomorrow will be a repeat of today.

I'm glad we went to the Volo Auto Museum yesterday. The kids had a blast and there were so many BEAUTIFUL cars.


----------



## Lilly

Going to Insane Choppers today for parts and then WOOOOHOOO...my hubby taking me to Big Lots to pick out my birthday stuff ...


funny Mrs.W


----------



## Death's Door

That sounds great Lilly. Enjoy your shopping spree!!!!


----------



## gypsichic

i'm thinking i'm ready for some fall weather!!!!!!!!!

these triple digit days are wearing me slick


----------



## Big Howlin

What a horrible time to make a budget and save.....regreting it atm. Need to buy Halloween toys....must...go.....spend.....NO!
Save, save...savspend.....spend....


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I hear ya Cheetah, LOL

Well, I'm trying to get myself organized. My little guy goes back to school next Wed!!!!!!! I don't want the school year to kick off while the house is in a total state of mayhem.

Yesterday, I bought a couple of shelving/organizing units. Today, I'm getting on top of laundry, as well as putting away various things from Goodwill that have been sitting out.

Also, my toe still hurts. It's all bruised and swollen. I'm the biggest klutz ever! LOL

This will be three days in a row with no-sewing!!!!!!! It's kind of weird.


----------



## Death's Door

Ms. Wicked said:


> :
> This will be three days in a row with no-sewing!!!!!!! It's kind of weird.


Are we going we going through withdrawl, Ms. Wicked?


----------



## pyro

Ms. Wicked said:


> I hear ya Cheetah, LOL
> 
> Well, I'm trying to get myself organized. My little guy goes back to school next Wed!!!!!!! I don't want the school year to kick off while the house is in a total state of mayhem.
> 
> Yesterday, I bought a couple of shelving/organizing units. Today, I'm getting on top of laundry, as well as putting away various things from Goodwill that have been sitting out.
> 
> Also, my toe still hurts. It's all bruised and swollen. I'm the biggest klutz ever! LOL
> 
> This will be three days in a row with no-sewing!!!!!!! It's kind of weird.


well at lease the kids aren't eating tv dinners---must start mm prop but it looks like rain


----------



## Bone Dancer

The Oriental trading catalog got here today. About one third Halloween stuff. Still its fun to get, and there is always some little odds and ends I need.


----------



## Black Cat

Ahhhhhh the fresh smell of home baked Apple Crisp. Can't wait to finish eating dinner so we can have dessert. Picked a bunch of apples at my Dad's today.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I want to hang out at Black Cat's!!!!!!! 

My day has been frustrating - small scale frustrating with lots of little things not going as planned.

Ah well - some days are just like that!!!!!! I need to figure out dinner...


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Oh - and how much Elvis can one take in a day?  

I was watching TCM channel - they're featuring Elvis movies as it's the 30th anniversary of his death... I watched about three of them in a row while sewing today. :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I saw that...then I had to turn the channel...


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'd smash the TV after that! LOL


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Poor Elvis - some of those movies were sooooo, incredibly baaaaaad. 

So, I made Mexican burgers for dinner.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yummy!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Just watched 'Viva Las Vegas"
"Thank you,thank you very much"
Truthfully,I watch it because of Ann Margaret.
And the pics of old Las Vegas.
If you look up "sex kitten" in the dictionary,her picture is there!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

LOL Wyatt....

Yes, Ann Margaret was beautiful, although I have to admit, I've never googled "sex kitten". 

Yay Yay!!!!!! It's Friday!!!!! And it's a gorgeous day - upper 70's and the humidity is gone - it's so fresh and glorious outside!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Indeed it is, hope I can get out doors!!


----------



## Big Howlin

My new baby boy isnt so much a baby...hes watching Elmo movies and as much as I admit to enjoying them the first 200 times....theyre begining to drive me "craaazzzy"


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Awww Cheetah - by the time you get to viewing 499, you might start enjoying it again! 

I love grocery shopping. Having a fully stocked fridge and pantry makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.

Tonight I'll be making a stir-fry with scallops - not too fancy, just seasoned with lemon juice, dill and a dash of salt and pepper. I also picked up some lovely looking blueberries to make a tart to be served with a big dallop real whipped cream ( I whip it myself with only a tad bit of sugar so that it's not too sweet).

I picked up some wine and some nice brie to go with the bread that's in the breadmaker. Hopefully we can sit outside this evening.

The kids are outside playing with the dogs - I'll join them a bit later. I just love Fridays!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyL

You are a Stepford! :-O

Invite us over pwease.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

JohnnyL said:


> You are a Stepford! :-O
> 
> Invite us over pwease.


Have the names been drawn yet?

Ooops, wrong thread!!!!! 

Johnny, come and join us at a Chicagoland Make and Take!!!!! We'll have plenty of food!!!!

Here's my tart, fresh out of the oven. It's a new pastry recipe so I hope it tastes good.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You tease!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Ahhhh...teased by a tart
I hate when that happens!
hahahahaha


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Didn't think of it that way...LOL


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I always think that way,FE
saves time and energy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

True, you're reputation depends on it.


----------



## Big Howlin

I feel like Pie.


----------



## Lilly

starting to storm out so off to watch th efootball game ...Go Pack


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's chucking down with rain... the back to school picnic was cancelled!

I'm glad, now we can just mooch around the house today.


----------



## Black Cat

It's looking like rain here today. Staying put and setting up the sewing room.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Raining here as well.Though, we need it and not complaining.
Now back the replacing doors.....


----------



## Fangs

Cheetahclub67 said:


> My new baby boy isnt so much a baby...hes watching Elmo movies and as much as I admit to enjoying them the first 200 times....theyre begining to drive me "craaazzzy"


CC----Did ya know, if ya get him the "ELMO SAYS BOO" video, you would be doing him a BIG favor, not to mention yourself!!! It does wonders for when* your* going bonkers :googly:

I videotaped our son doing this hilarious routine to one of the skits in it----:devil: Blackmail for when he gets older!!!!--- He knew exactly to the second that a when certain skit in it was over, that meant time for his favorite one---- He had it --the whole entire video--- memorized from beginning to end!!!! LMAO

If you can't find it let me know, I could look around here and see if I could find it for ya! :jol:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Elmo says boo, eh? hmmmmmm gonna have to look for that. My kid is fascinated by Blues Clues and Doodle Dops (in that order).


----------



## Fangs

Yep sir! Sickie my dear, He would LOVE it!!! Oh, and Rollie Pollie Ollie too.. That is what got me through the younger years!!!!! LMAO


----------



## Ghostess

It's so funny, my kids never cared for any of the cutesy stuff, they went straight for the older kid cartoons, with the exception of Dora for a short time.

Anyway.......speaking of kids........

TODAY's THE FIRST DAY OF SCHOOL and ALL THREE of my DEMON SPAWN are OUT OF THE HOUSE! WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :googly:  

I'm so happy..... it's so quiet..... Emily started kindergarten today. It felt weird seeing her get on the school bus. GOOD, but weird...


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Deanna, my little guy starts first grade this week. I'll have six and a half hours every day to myself!!!!!

Well, it's another rainy day here. I'll crack on and get things done around the house...


----------



## Ghostess

Ain't it grand, Kellie?? 

Speaking of little guys, my son who is now 13 and taller than I am, had orientation on Thursday so we could pick up his schedule and get class supply lists from all the teachers. We went to his favorite class which is Advanced Art (his teacher wanted him to take this so bad) and I met the teacher. I had on my Halloween-L tshirt, and she said it was a neat shirt and I told her that was my hobby.

She asked me, "Oh do you do graphic design?" 
I said, "No, Halloween is my hobby." 
She said, "Oh, really?" 
I said to her, "yeah, I kinda make stuff for it all year." 
Then she asked if I worked for Sally Corp and I said "no, I WISH I did! I make stuff for me for Halloween. I do a LOT of paper mache..."

Then she turns to my son Brandon and says "BRandon! You've been holding out on me! I didn't know your mom was artistic!"

Then she asked if I would be interested in bringing some stuff in around Halloween to show her students. I jotted down the website so she can see if she really wants me to do that...lol It felt kinda weird though, cuz we were holding up the long line of parents behind us as she kept asking me questions and stuff. Anyways, maybe she'll actually want me to bring in something, although I dunno if skulls and dead things are appropriate for school.


----------



## Death's Door

You know, kids might be more interested in these projects if they got to see them and how they are made especially for Halloween projects. You might bring out the Halloween creativity in these kids if they see it from a pro such as yourself!


----------



## Ghostess

I think that's exactly what Mrs. Mallard was thinking... they are at the age where making COOL stuff would be their kind of art project, and that art can be used for many things, not just some paintings on a wall.


----------



## Lilly

fricken rain will it ever stop..
river is above the sidewalk we have at edge of yard down there.
got some water in the basement too. crap
But not flooded out as some are..(knock on head) up here.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

awww Lilly - I hope that your basement and its contents will be ok.


----------



## Spooklights

Rain and cooler temperatures at last! A very welcome thunderstorm, for sure!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It was my little guy's first day of first grade today.

NO MORE HALF DAY KINDERGARTEN AND BOTH KIDS ARE IN SCHOOL FULL TIME THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Little guy came home in such a good mood. He feels like a big kid now and says that he's going to get smarter this year. He was so happy. 

In the meantime, mom has a new routine going too. I haven't had this much free time in over nine years, since my oldest was born!


----------



## pyro

so now mrs W flies to her sewing room once the kids are on the bus-------


----------



## Big Howlin

Both in school huh? Nice....I cant wait for my little 11 month old terror to go to school. Hes killing me slowly....its his evil plan. Make daddy suffer as much as possible and just as hes about to flip, put on a cute smile and giggle and he will forget all about it. 
I swear its like an 11 month long episode of the Twilight Zone.
LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer

Another hot and humid day o joy


----------



## Darkside

Oh, how I understand, since my wife is pregnant with terror #2, I have to spend more time taking care of terror #1, WHICH MEANS LESS TIME IN THE WORKSHOP.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well BD, as humid as it is, I will be attempting to push mow the yard here shortly.
On a good day, about 2 1/2 hrs......

I may become my first "real" prop!!


----------



## pyro

Cheetahclub67 said:


> Both in school huh? Nice....I cant wait for my little 11 month old terror to go to school. Hes killing me slowly....its his evil plan. Make daddy suffer as much as possible and just as hes about to flip, put on a cute smile and giggle and he will forget all about it.
> I swear its like an 11 month long episode of the Twilight Zone.
> LOL


 wait you havent seen anything:googly:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Holy Tornado Batman!!!!!!!  

We just had a massive storm system move through.

At around 2:50, all of sudden it got very dark. I looked out my side window and saw this massive black, low lying cloud system moving across the sky... very fast.

It was right before my little guy's school was getting out. The clouds go over head then SLAM - serious wind and massive sheets of rain slam the side of my house. My older son ran upstairs "OMG - what was that?" I told him to get back downstairs.

Then the tornado sirens went off. I called school and they were in a tornado watch, waiting for the storm to pass before letting the kids out. I grabbed the dogs and my lap and went into the basement. 

I looked up the weather and sure enough, this massive system was plowing through Chicagoland with a special report that my town and surrounding areas had reports of funnel clouds... the storm was moving through at 50 MPH with wind hitting 75 MPH...

Well, thankfully the storm passed and my little guy got home. He said the kid next to him in the hallway during the tornado precautions was crying. 

I'm not shaken, but it's weird how you can sense a regular t-storm from something a bit more ominous. The news is plastered now with the mayhem throughout the area.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

...holy cow - 186,000 people without power!!!!!

Look out Jeff - this storm is already in southwestern Michigan!!!!!


----------



## pyro

we 're not in kansas any more toto--hope everything is allright-and it dont come this way


----------



## Big Howlin

My shoulders are killing me...took the little monster in my backpack carrier to Michaels. Ooooh the pain. 3 1/2 hours of walking and shopping. Hurts....to....type....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, you suck....You got to go shopping!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Thanks p - it was a weird little storm.

Here are some pictures I took a little while ago. It was so dark from the storm, then this weird glow came through the window...


----------



## Big Howlin

Wow that F'n Gorgeous! Id love to have been there to get that sunset glow.


----------



## AzKittie74

That is beautiful! looks like fall is coming to me!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Wow, nice pics you took there Ms. Wicked. Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nice Pics K....Did any good wine help to enjoy the occasion??


----------



## Ms. Wicked

LOL Jeff - no, not last night.

However, today is different!!!!!! 

Happy Friday everybody!!!!!! It's 6:00 and I've just poured a nice glass of Cabernet.

_<clink, clink>_


----------



## Hauntiholik

Oh! A drinky! Are you having a good one MW?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The wine is fine.

I'm having a lovely evening, thank you!


----------



## slightlymad

Yes yes drink good


----------



## Revenant

Man, some drivers... Grrrrrr....

Yesterday I'm coming home from work, I'm a few blocks from my house, tooling down the road doing about 35. There's an SUV in front of me with a tinted back window, so I can't see anything in front of the vehicle I'm following. Suddenly, without signaling or tapping the brakes or anything, the SUV suddenly swerves into the right lane to avoid a STOPPED CAR waiting to make a left hand turn... he did this when he was like 5 feet from the car. So it's like a magic trick... the magician whisks away the scarf and _PRESTO! There's a car parked in your path about 20 feet in front of you!_ I hit the brakes and prayed I wouldn't skid (the streets were still damp from the rain). And heard tires screeching _behind me_... never a good sound. I came to a stop about 2 feet behind the car, but the minivan behind me skidded and *bang*. *sigh*

It's like deliberately walking a blind person into a bear trap. Ya know, if I was a slightly more paranoid person I'd swear to God that sonofabitch did it on purpose.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Oh Rev - I'm glad you're ok... don't get me started on driving.... grrrrrrr 

Well, it looks like I'll be going washing machine shopping tomorrow. The current one seems to have packed in, the bloody piece of rubbish. I never liked it so I guess this is my chance to get one of the front loaders (which in my opinion work better). Had one of those in England and it was brilliant. It got my whites white.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, we bought a new washing machine today!

Truth is, I never liked the one that just packed in. After having a front loading machine in England, we said we'd get another when this one was finished.

Mr. W. is hooking it up now(leveling, etc.) - then I can test it out! I'll have white whites again!!!!!


----------



## ScareShack

I would love to have a front loader. Cleans better and gentler on the garments.

Why am I on here, i got work to do.


----------



## Hellrazor

my washer is on the fritz. I had the fixers in and they said there was no need to fix it, just get rid of it when it goes. i have priced out a few front loaders and I think we are going that way. I actually cant wait, but then again. I can wait for the payments.


----------



## morgan8586

How things have changed in the last year.....


----------



## Big Howlin

So much to build...so little space to do it in....

I want my house now....


----------



## Hellrazor

I hear ya cheeta, the space still diminishes when you have a house too though LOL.


----------



## Death's Door

Well, I went to my brother's house on Saturday because I haven't seen him, my sister-in-law or my nephew in weeks. They had a cookout so I got to hang out with them and their friends. Before I was leaving, they asked me if I would watch Isaac on Sunday because they had a wedding and were considering on taking him. I told them not a problem that I be back so we can hang out at his house so I don't have to bring all his toys to my place. 

When he got up on Sunday, he checked the guestroom (he thought I was sleeping over) and went up to check with his parents. He was sooo dissapointed that I didn't stay over that my brother told him I was coming back to spend the whole day with him. He was real excited and asked them if he and I could stay downstairs in the gameroom with the big tv. My brother said yes so Isaac went downstairs and turned on all the lights on at the tiki bar and straightened up, up the big tv on, and got all the board games out so he and I could watch tv and play games. 

When I got there, Isaac was already at the door and let me in and took me down to hang out in the gameroom. For nine hours I was subjected to Spongebob Squareass and Jimmy Neutron and every board game you can imagine. We had hotdogs, potatoe chips and soda for eats. Even though I think Spongebob Squareass sucks, I wouldn't have traded it for the world.


----------



## Big Howlin

Spongebob isnt funny...I dont get how it became so popular.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Awww Da Weiner, that is so sweet!!!!!!! It's so cute when kids get all excited and get ready/help plan things.

Glad you had a good time.


----------



## slightlymad

You have to think like a prepubesent boy to understand squarebutt


----------



## Wyatt Furr

hahah....he said prepubesent...
and squarebutt.....
...........in the SAME sentence.
I so need a life 
sigh.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, the first shipment of boxes (2 pallets) came in today. 
So thankful it wasn't raining like it did last year....Everybody knows what happens to cardboard when it gets wet, right???


----------



## Vlad

Someone please tell Black Cat that 7 and 7s shouldn't be green, please.


----------



## Hellrazor

what are 7 ns n 7ns?


----------



## Vlad

Seagrams and 7 up.

They are NOT, I repeat *NOT* the following....

Seagrams and lemon lime soda


----------



## randyaz

i prefer Crown Royal


----------



## Ghostess

I love Spongebob... But I see the humor in that I can match every character to a human. ESPECIALLY Squidward who is a LOT like my husband, and Mr. Krabs, who bears a striking resemblance in character to my ex husband (Mr. "I Love Money More than You").


----------



## Hauntiholik

Not all lemon lime sodas are the same....


----------



## Ghostess

*sigh* Too much crap going on around here lately again.  My FIL passed away 2 weeks ago in his sleep. (Lung cancer and other things) Yesterday my mom called to say that my step dad's lung cancer has metastasized and is now in his liver. Seems like everyone is getting it these days


----------



## Big Howlin

Im very sorry to hear that Ghostess. Im sending you a big hug. **send**


----------



## Death's Door

I'm sorry to hear about your Stepfather, Ghostess.


----------



## Ghostess

Thanks y'all.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That is some bad news, group hug for Deanna!!


----------



## Big Howlin

"Hey FE! Watch where that hand goes. The old Cheetah maybe...not this guy."


----------



## Ghostess

OMG... LMAO! You crack me up.


----------



## Big Howlin

heheh


----------



## Revenant

So I'm watching the news last night and there was a blurb about a lady getting shot at Sun Valley, a subdivision/apartment complex a block from my house. SV's a rough place... lots of crack dealers and gangbangers and whatever. The two guys who robbed me at gunpoint 2 years ago (it'll be exactly 2 years next saturday) were from there. So on the news they show mug shots of the two wanted for the killing. And... I can't be too sure, since they only showed their faces and didn't show them standing next to each other to give me an idea of build and relative height, but...

...as God is my witness, I think it's those same two. I hope it is. I hope they get welded into a cage and never get out. Good riddance.:finger:


----------



## Big Howlin

Good, i hope so too. Pretend the cops beat them too.


----------



## Fangs

WOOOOOOT!!!! Hubby just said "lets go get lunch, and by the time we are done, HALLOWEEN EXPRESS will be open"!!!!!!!!

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! Be back later with a full report!!!!! MUWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :devil:

BTW--my menards has stuff up---I got a skull yesterday!!!! :devil: and my savers did too---got some stuff there too!!! Oh, I am such a happy vampire now!!!!!!!!! -v-v-


----------



## Big Howlin

My neck feels like it was raped by a hot poker!
Sooo sore and why isnt it goin away!
Arrrgh!


----------



## morgan8586

September already.....where did the summer go?


----------



## Ghostess

I think I'll be starting to cover the walls today. It's time for some transformations to happen around here.


----------



## Death's Door

Big Howlin said:


> My neck feels like it was raped by a hot poker!
> Sooo sore and why isnt it goin away!
> Arrrgh!


What the hell were you doing to be raped by a poker?


----------



## Big Howlin

lol dont remember but it couldnt have been good.


----------



## Darkside

It's a girl!  We just left the doctors office and # 2 (due in Feb) is a girl. Now I am going to lose my hair for sure.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

> It's a girl! We just left the doctors office and # 2 (due in Feb) is a girl. Now I am going to lose my hair for sure.


Cool, that's Great news!!
Our first is due on the 20th of Oct.


----------



## Big Howlin

*Congrats to the both of you!!!*
And FE lol, Kiss your old life good bye and no sleep, gray hair and baggy eyes hello! Oct 20th? Great date!
Our first was due on Oct 5 but came Sept 29th._ 
A friend had hers a few days later on Oct Fri 13th!! I was so jealous!!_


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Big Howlin said:


> *Congrats to the both of you!!!*
> And FE lol, Kiss your old life good bye and no sleep, gray hair and baggy eyes hello! Oct 20th? Great date!
> Our first was due on Oct 5 but came Sept 29th._
> A friend had hers a few days later on Oct Fri 13th!! I was so jealous!!_


Uh oh, I already have gray hair and baggy eyes....that doesn't leave much!!


----------



## Darkside

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Cool, that's Great news!!
> Our first is due on the 20th of Oct.


Yeah, great timing.
Extracurricular activities will be cut in half. I'm still not used to that.


----------



## slightlymad

You kiding me the kids remind when its time to look for halloween stuff


----------



## Death's Door

Good luck to FE and Darkside. You're gonna need it.

Good news - Got weighed yesterday - lost 3 pounds! That is a total of 44 pounds so far. Woohoo!!!

Bad news - today is me and hubby's 21st wedding anniversary and we're not talking.


----------



## Big Howlin

Congrats and....ouch. Boo urns.
My back is killing me. Ive been sleeping on the couch for a week now (trying something with the baby not cause Im in the dog house) and I want back in. I miss my bed and my back is just not loving me anymore.


----------



## randyaz

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Uh oh, I already have gray hair and baggy eyes....that doesn't leave much!!


E.D.


----------



## slimy

Hey Wiener, to celebrate your anniversary eat a whole chocolate cake by yourself. Then you will gain back the three pounds, and that will give you and your husband something to talk about. 

See how everything works out?


----------



## Death's Door

After being away from that stuff since February, I don't think my stomach could handle that!  Anyways, I want to stay on track - I need to get into my Spiderella outfit for Halloween.


----------



## jackielantern

Da Weiner said:


> Good news - Got weighed yesterday - lost 3 pounds! That is a total of 44 pounds so far. Woohoo!!!
> 
> Way to go DW! That's quite an accomplishment.
> 
> Bad news - today is me and hubby's 21st wedding anniversary and we're not talking.


That sticks. Best wishes on getting back on track.


----------



## jackielantern

Da Weiner,

Oops, part of my response ended up as a quote from you. Sorry about that. I'll blame that on me being a newbie


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Awww Da Weiner - I hope your anniversary has a good ending  Congrats.


----------



## Death's Door

Well guys, I wish I had better news about my anniversary but I don't. After going home around 6:30 last night, I looked like hubby was there and gone so I just made myself something to eat and chilled. Around 9:30 p.m. I get a call from hubby saying I have to come and get the truck. He got into a fight on his way home and when the cops got there they wouldn't let him drive because the ambulance bandanged his head. 

I got dressed and as I was going out the back door, he was just coming in. They had bandaged his head and left eye. He had blood on his shirt and pants. I asked him what had happened and he told me he was coming home and the street we usually take had three teenagers walking in the middle of the street. He was in his truck and his headlights were on. They continued to walk in the street regardless of his truck being behind him. One girl turned around and yelled, "What the hell are you looking at?". The windows were down and he said, "Move your ass". Well, they quickly get to their house and the girl yells into the house and is pointing her finger at my hubby. The father comes out and starts yelling at hubby. At this point hubby says something back and gets out of the truck and a fight ensues. Meanwhile, because it is a nice night out for the other white trash neighbors to sit outside - of course, they call the cops and hubby and girl's dad are separated. Cop takes statements from my hubby, girl, dad, and white trash neighbors. Cops call the ambulance to patch them up. 

As I walk down the street I see hubby's truck and realize he's in white trash country. Cops spots me and comes over and tells me what had occurred. He tells me that hubby said something innapropriate about the girl's ass and that is why dad came out. He tells me there are witnesses to this. (I've been born and raised in Gloucester City, rumors, made-up stories and exaggeration are still alive and well in my town.) He then tells me that my husband was acting a little "off" and he shouldn't be making inapproiate remarks to a 13 year old girl. I looked at him and I told him that if he had his bell rung I think he would be acting the same way. :finger: 

No charges were pushed so I get the truck home and go into the house where hubby is cleaning himself up. I asked him for his version and he told me they wouldn't get out of the street even though her house was only a few feet away. She yelled at him and he just told her and her cronies to get their asses out of the street. At that point ****s his the fan. I asked him if he made an innapropriate remake to the 13-year old girl. He looked at me and reinterrated that he told all three of them to get their asses out of the street and he said he didn't even know or care what age she was.

Guys, I have been married for 21 years and not once did I ever hear hubby say any inappropriate remarks to girls. It's amazing how many times I would be outside working in the front yard and hear a neighbor coming out and saying something to a kid who was going my their house and throwing rocks or littering on the lawn and these kids are cursing the neighbor out. It's happen to me a few times. I had a hard time sleeping last night and my stomach turning constantly from nerves.


----------



## Big Howlin

*Ugh what a week for ya.
Im only 27 but already I hate the teens out there these days. lol*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sorry DW...I'm thinking I would have run them over...well maybe not, but I would have thought about it!!

How well does white trash burn?.......Would you use lighter fluid or just plain old newspaper???


----------



## Lilly

The old bag on the doorstep works well FE..poof


----------



## slightlymad

Sorry that it ruined your anniversary cause it sounds like something I would do. Hey "I'm just a guy"
Besides the kids have learned that like the gas peddle.....


----------



## slightlymad

What Are You People Doing Online There Are Props To Build!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Aww man DW - I just read this and I'm so sorry. I hope that things have settled a bit since the other night. 

Well, my little guy isn't feeling so well today. He didn't want his sandwich for lunch (sandwiches are one of his favorite things), then he said he was tired and went up to his room and fell asleep for a while.

He came down and sat next to me, talking and all of a sudden he just threw up. Lots of it...  he went to bathroom, got sick a bit more and sat there waiting for it pass. He's got a bit of a fever, but said his stomach doesn't feel funny any more.

So now he's lying down on the sofa with his teddy and we're watching the Bears game. He's covered up with the new Bears fleece I made and he looks so tired and yucky. 

Poor little guy. He was so excited about the game today and having chili. It looks like he'll proabably be home from school tomorrow.


----------



## Revenant

Geez... you guys are totally getting a raw deal this week. I'm sorry. I hope things are smoothing out for you and your hub, DW. Sounds like you deserve a better neighborhood to live in. Good luck with that. All things considered, happy belated anniversary. 
Hope your lad is feeling better soon, MsW. It sucks seeing little kids when they're sick. They just look so forlorn. 

On the lighter side... the company I'm working for might be contracted to make a large animatronic for Knott's Scary Farm, which would keep me employed for maybe another 2 weeks. When these 2 big projects I'm attached to right now ship off to Russia in another week or so I'm gonna become much less needed, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I'm too broke to be unemployed.


----------



## Death's Door

Gooda morning guys - thanx for listening - last weekend turn out to be a nice one. Me and hubby just kicked back and enjoyed each other's company. 

Ms. Wicked - How's your little man feeling. Was it just a virus?

Glad to hear that you will be getting work for a couple of weeks, Revenant. My hubby is a construction worker so he's in and out of work so the money thing is always an issue.


----------



## jackielantern

Glad to hear things made a turn for the better DW.


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx a bunch, jackielantern.


----------



## jackielantern

Your welcome DW.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

AAAAAAAAAAAArrrrrrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

I forgot the interfacing - the very thing I went to JoAnn's for, yet still managed to spend $100 on other stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

crap...Tuesday afternoon already....What am I doin' with my time???


----------



## playfx

Its like a candy store, you just want it ALL, lol.


----------



## jackielantern

What's your latest project Mrs. Wicked?

I've yet to start my costume - need to modify the pattern & for that I need my mom's expert advise


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I've got 6 projects running concurrently at the moment - three that are in various phases of completion and three others of which there is still a timeframe:

1. 1950's vintage party dress (from a genuine 50's pattern). I'm waiting for the belt buckle to finish.

2. Butler's jacket. This is for Mr. W who will be playing a butler in an upcoming Murder Mystery.

3. A little something for my Secret Reaper person.

4. A 1930's gown for me for the same upcoming murder mystery.

5. A "dark" Tudor-ish costume for a competition.

6. A tuxedo jacket for Alfred.


----------



## Darkside

As if being a member of this forum isn't inspiring enough, just went to the spirit Halloween store (opened yesterday) and just like a kid a month before Christmas, my stomach got jittery and that feeling of anxiety (the one that you physically feel inside) overwhelmed me and now the gears in my head are spinning in overdrive.


----------



## Death's Door

Darkside said:


> As if being a member of this forum isn't inspiring enough, just went to the spirit Halloween store (opened yesterday) and just like a kid a month before Christmas, my stomach got jittery and that feeling of anxiety (the one that you physically feel inside) overwhelmed me and now the gears in my head are spinning in overdrive.


That'll do it every time!!!:jol: Whenever I need to jumpstart myself for new ideas - I just go to the Halloween store. Sometimes being near all that stuff and the smell that it gives off from the latex masks just sends me in orbit!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Da Weiner said:


> That'll do it every time!!!:jol: I just go to the Halloween store. Sometimes being near all that stuff and the smell that it gives off from the latex masks just sends me in orbit!


Ahhhh, cheap date!! lol


----------



## jackielantern

I know how you feel Darkside and I haven't even gotten to Spirit yet.

I too have that feeling of anxiety. :googly: I want to get all my projects done NOW!!! So I can do more.

When I lay down to sleep instead of visions of sugarplums I see props. I'm thinking I need meds cuz I can't seem to focus these days!!

But with that being said, I wouldn't change a thing! I love my obsession and I am endlessly thankful for all the inspiration, tips & tricks people provide.


----------



## jackielantern

Relationship negotiation in my house:

Hubby: "What is the biggest prop that you'd wish to have this year?"

Jackie:  What's the catch here? "Ahhhh....a witch stirring a cauldron. WHY???"

Hubby: "What if I PROMISE to build you that. I wanna run in the rollover contest next weekend."

Jackie: looks at him, then at 3 or 4 neighbors staring at her. "I don't think so"


I'm thinking I really screwed this up....I coulda really milked this out & gotten an open checkbook here. Especially since he knew he cornered me if front of everyone. DARN IT!  Oh well.


----------



## Revenant

Thought for the day, occurred to me while painting at work:

Say what you will about a dollar not going as far as it used to... a quarter will still open a paint can. Every time.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well, here I am again, time running out and I'm not half done. I remember being in this same spot last year. Maybe if I stop adding project to the list it would help.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

How can it be 11:00 one minute, and after 2:00 in the afternoon the next?


----------



## Ghostess

Ms. Wicked said:


> How can it be 11:00 one minute, and after 2:00 in the afternoon the next?


You have a *time machine*???????? :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL, I have reheated the same cup of coffee twice today and I know have to do it again....

Where is all the time going......Thursday! Feel like I'm sliding backwards!!!


----------



## Revenant

At this very moment, in St. Louis, the temperature is exactly 66.6 degrees.

Terrifying but comfortable. The Coolness of the Beast.

I'll take it.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Ghostess said:


> You have a *time machine*???????? :googly:


That's it! I knew it was quantum physics all along! I wonder if I'll run into Dr. Who?

Yay! It's Friday!!!!! The temps have really cooled down here in Chicagoland - autumn is definitely in the air. This morning when we drove past the farm where we buy our pumpkins every year, my little guy asked me when they'll have their pumpkins out. :jol:


----------



## Ghostess

This is the only time of the year that I actually envy the northern weather. Highs today will be in the low-mid 90's. Next week should start off with highs in the high 80s-- it's a cold snap! :googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Yeah, NJ should be having fall-like weather for this weekend. I like the cool weather but I am bummed because I will be taking down the vegetable garden soon. I just fell that I didn't get enough of those Jersey tomaters this year.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

So yesterday around 5:30, I just started to get dinner going. As I was chopping an onion, all of a sudden my cousin and his wife popped up at the back door!

They were in the area looking at some stuff that is going up for auction today and stopped by here when they were done. We ordered pizza instead, had a few drinks and they left around 9:30.

It was a great surprise! This is the same cousin that happened to be vacationing in the same place as us this summer!

I've got another busy day today.... this evening, I'm heading over to my girlfriend's mom's house. We get together about once a month or so and work on projects. Her parents are out of town, so we're going there and will probably jump in the hot tub. It's kind of funny because her brother and his wife may be stopping by too. It's like "Woo Hoo - my parents are out of town, come on over!" Except we're all in our 40's! LMAO


----------



## Lagrousome

I get the same feeling Ms. W, only when hubby leaves town for the day! (which he has today)....now....where did he hide his tools????????


----------



## Spooklights

It feels like fall here today; in the low 70's and breezy. Beautiful day; and I got to be out in it nearly all day! Now, if it can just be like this next weekend, when I'm putting my Halloween stuff out in the yard. Woohoo! Only One Week To Go!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Chance of frost tonight, and it's 34 degrees right now.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's definitely autumnal around here! Today's high is going to be 69 - with generous sunshine!

The extended forecast is great for the week - upper 70's/low 80's with lots of sun!!!

I love this time of year!!!!

Today's plan of action is sewing and football!!!!! *GO* *BEARS*!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, it looks like my haunted house silhouette isnt going to happen. 

Mr. W was out of town all of last week on a training course. He bought the wood, but only sat down today to look at the design. It's a bit too complicated, I guess... so I decided to scrap the idea because I don't want it to cause aggravation since he's not enthusiastic about making this in the first place.

Mr. W helps me out a lot, despite Halloween not really being his thing, so I can't complain. He'll build me a few frames for my witches for the entry hall display and a frame for a butler in the dining room and that will be about it for this year's props.


----------



## Lagrousome

Hubby got excited this week to build some props. He got a phone call from an old "friend" ~and we use that term lightly. These (2) are very competitive against each other. "Mike" has decided to have a halloween party and not to be out done, hubby has decided that yes, a mausoleum in the graveyard would be awsome! Even gave thought to turning the hay wagon into an old fashioned hearse.....(these are things I have had drawn on my board in the garage for months now with not much interest)....
But hey, I'll take it anyway I can get it! Maybe I should tell hubby that Mike is building a stirring witch cauldron, a life size coffin and a grave digger! Wonder how much I can milk this for?????


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, this is a first.
I've shipped items all over the world except China and Japan.
It appears that I can now cross Japan off my list.

Nice to see Halloween being shared by more countries every year


----------



## Bone Dancer

Geeee FE, does that mean you should call yourself Frighteners Entertainment International . And here I thought you were just a local guy. I didnt know they even did Halloween in Japan.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ms. Wicked said:


> Well, it looks like my haunted house silhouette isnt going to happen.
> 
> Well MsW, if this is the same guy that got you that super sewer I wouldnt be to upset. Besides, it takes some people longer to understand how important Halloween is then it takes others. Maybe next year.


----------



## spideranne

I sure am glad I decided to do the monster mud outside instead of in my kitchen. I am a mess.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Bone Dancer said:


> Ms. Wicked said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it looks like my haunted house silhouette isnt going to happen.
> 
> Well MsW, if this is the same guy that got you that super sewer I wouldnt be to upset. Besides, it takes some people longer to understand how important Halloween is then it takes others. Maybe next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Hee hee Bill. Yes, it's the same husband!!!! And I'm not upset.  He's been busy with work. Since this isn't really his thing, I don't blame him if he doesn't want his weekend monopolized by building stuff for me. I admit it's a bit disappointing, but I'm not mad or anything.
> 
> In the meantime, I made good progress on the Edwardian butler jacket today while watching the Bears game. It's the first time I've made a tailored jacket, so the goings a bit slower than other things since some of the methods are new to me. I hope this turns out OK.
Click to expand...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Bone Dancer said:


> Geeee FE, does that mean you should call yourself Frighteners Entertainment International . And here I thought you were just a local guy. I didnt know they even did Halloween in Japan.


I'm still a local guy, I just love sending product all over the world.
Japan is a surprise!?


----------



## Ghostess

*Sigh* I was waiting VERY patiently for 9:30 to get here this morning. Hubby left the house and I was the only one here. For about 5 minutes. He drives back up and says traffic is back up all the way down 17N towards town, so he is staying home longer this morning.

So much for "me" time. Sometimes I just really need to be alone, ya know?


----------



## jackielantern

Lagrousome,
And whoever said a little competition isn't healthy? Glad to hear it's working in your favor!


----------



## jackielantern

I've had about all the alone time I can stand for awhile.

The hubby had a project he was working on all last week that had him away every night. I'm sure glad that's over!

Now I'm just trying to figure out how many props I can get him to build.


----------



## Lagrousome

Ghostess said:


> *Sigh* I was waiting VERY patiently for 9:30 to get here this morning. Hubby left the house and I was the only one here. For about 5 minutes. He drives back up and says traffic is back up all the way down 17N towards town, so he is staying home longer this morning.
> 
> So much for "me" time. Sometimes I just really need to be alone, ya know?


Yep! Know exactly what you mean. Why is it I can get really ambitious when they are gone??? Hubby's home now....I think I'll go take a nap!


----------



## Ghostess

He didn't leave until 11:30..... I just wanted quiet NO TV time, not having to TALK to someone, or even listen to anything other than the AC going on and off. I need alone time sometimes... otherwise I just get cranky and start snapping at everyone. 

I don't need to have the f'ing TV on at all times for background noise, whether I'm watching it or not. I don't need to answer or even turn on my cell phone at all times. I don't need to talk to anyone constantly. Today is just one of those days. It's raining and miserable out and apparently, it's creeped into my mood as well.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

So, a few pounds snuck up on me since earlier this year.

The last few weeks I've been trying to watch it a bit and after weighing myself today, thankfully I've lost three pounds. I'd like to drop about another 5 and get to 135.


----------



## jackielantern

Ms Wicked,

Those pounds are sneaky little buggers, aren't they?.....And friendly too! They've invited some of their friends and it seems they've become pretty comfortable hanging out with me. They don't seem to want to go anywhere. 

Congrats to you on loosing 3 of 'em!


----------



## Death's Door

I have been fighting the battle of the bulge since February 2007 so I can sympathesize with yas. Who the hell says that women need to have more fat cells anyway?


----------



## Spooklights

I agree. Thinking of all the daily exercise I get just with hauling the vacuum and the laundry up and down the steps, I really don't know why I'm not in better shape. 
But on to more pleasant thoughts; It was another perfect September day today; in the 60's, sunny, just beautiful. And the fact that I have a few Halloween things out makes it even better. (as I hear hubby's plaintive voice from downstairs; (Babe, is that a pumpkin out already?)


----------



## pyro

i cant believe im making a fire dam its cold ! where did the summer go


----------



## Fangs

Hopefully summer went away for a while pyro!!!!

My Victim had better get their secret reaper gift, or some heads are gonna roll!!!!!!! 

On the bright side: Culvers has brought their Pumpkin Concrete Mixers Back!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

pyro said:


> i cant believe im making a fire dam its cold ! where did the summer go


I don't know!!!!! It flew by!!!

Pyro, I'd have thought that you would LOVE making fires! :googly:


----------



## Lagrousome

Why is it when you are too busy with work, all you can think about is working on your props....then when you get some time off, you can't get your butt off this forum and actually go out and work on them????


----------



## gypsichic

i need a name for the yard haunt...........gypsichic's haunt just doesn't cut it............lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

gypsichic said:


> i need a name for the yard haunt...........gypsichic's haunt just doesn't cut it............lol


What's your theme?


----------



## gypsichic

the norm............cleverly disguised adults running around a cemetary with a couple of witches cookin on the porch..............lol

and no i am not one of the witches before you jump on that............lol


----------



## Revenant

My mom makes a really good pot roast. But she doesn't make it in a pot, she makes it in a pan. So technically it's pan roast. But that just doesn't sound right.


----------



## morgan8586

Cant believe the changes a year makes.....


----------



## Spooklights

Day off work tomorrow! I can't wait; I'm going to put up decorations!


----------



## Ghostess

I've had a bad couple of weeks lately. Yesterday, walking on the way back from the bus stop after getting my 2 girls off to school, I spent about 45 minutes outside talking to one of my neighbors who is also in a downward mood slope. As a result, I didn't make sure my 13 year old was awake, and he missed the bus. 

I thought about it for a while, then decided he was too sick to go to school. I took him to the mall instead, and we had lunch, walked around the mall, bought him a couple of new tshirts, checked out the Spirit Halloween store, and looked at some of the art and craft show stuff they were setting up for the weekend. My son usually doesn't open up much to me unless he's excited about something and we hardly ever get one-on-one time for just the two of us, so it was a really nice change. He talked my ear off. It's times like that which make me remember how awesome and thoughtful he is, since he acts like a dirtbag when other people are around.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Ghostess, I'm glad you have some quality time with your son. Sounds like you guys had a good day. Sometimes you just to drop the routine things and chill out and do something different.


----------



## Hellrazor

My mom would let me have "personal days" when I was in school once in a blue moon when I deserved it. I didnt skip school because I knew if I really needed a day, she would allow it. 

Im happy you had a great day with him too. Im sure hes at the age that he needs to know he has supports even when he acts like he is indifferent. 

Way to go Ghostess for taking the time out for him.


----------



## Ghostess

Thanks y'all. My mom used to decide on a whim that I was too sick to go to school every once in a while when I was in high school too. We'd go to the mall and hang out, have lunch and talk. Those were the best days.

My son never misses school, except MAYBE once a year when he gets sick, and usually gets the attendance awards every year, so I figured it was as good a time as any to let him have a day off. Besides, he had no tests or important things going on yesterday, and his interim report the day before was all A's & B's and one C (in his favorite class, Art, I don't get it?).

I think it was more selfish reasons though, I really mentally needed someone around yesterday, and it was the perfect opportunity to catch up with him.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Everybody needs a mental health day once in a while...

Life goes in cycles of ups and downs and sometimes it's not dished out in even doses. But things always do eventually turn around for the better. Those R & R days help to navigate the lows.

Today is a glorious day in Chicagoland!!! I'm planning to get lots done today!!!! I can't take the Mid Life Crisis for a spin - Mr. W drove that to work, which is just as well because there's no time for joy riding today!!!

It's too nice to bake, so I think I'll just pick up some nice ice cream to have on hand for later on... take the doggies for a walk, and work on my projects. 

I love Fridays!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

I just wish my highs and lows were normal. They last too long either way and I don't like that whole manic then depressed thing. It's just not me... I've always been just laid-back and mellow.

that said, I was reading an article in Readers Digest the other day when my son was home. It was the Ask Laskas section, and instead of giving advice to those who write in, she wrote about advice she's been given over the years. She said that once she went and bought a whole truck full of flowers to plant, but was overwhelmed when she got home and went to plant them. She was sitting in the flower bed, just sitting there... thinking, what did I get myself into, I can't do this. One of her neighbors saw her just sitting there and came over to see what was up. She told her and her neighbor handed her a trowel and said that she won't get it done if she doesn't dig the first hole.

I gotta tell ya, that really hit home for me. I've been sitting here at my desk, just staring at the floor, the ceiling, the computer monitor, the half finished corsped bluckies on my desk, the MESS all over the house... etc.. and thinking I CANNOT do anything. It's just a low that wouldn't budge. It doesn't help that I'm waiting for word any day that my step dad will pass. (Got a bad call on Wednesday about that).

After I read that article, I felt like I had to just start digging one hole at a time in my little garden of my life and get my crap together. The next day, I went for a walk, ended up at my best friends house 2 miles away and we talked for 2 hours and got some things made right between us after 4 years of a distance. 

Then I got home and called my best friend from high school whom I hadn't talked to in 2 years. She was at work, but I left a message. I hope she calls me back, I've been a horrible and VERY absent friend. After that, I called another girlfriend who I was very close to when she lived next door, but never talk to since she moved. That led to a part time job opportunity, which we'll find out about next week. Then I took a little walk around the corner and visited another close friend whom I haven't talked to in months.

It dawned on my how much of a hermit I've become and how much I miss and NEED my girlfriends. Stuff is just happening in the weirdest ways the past couple of days. But it's good.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That makes me feel much better that you ended that with a 

You almost got a phone call from me, 2 hours ain't nottin'! lol
Just ask around...


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Deanna, I'm glad you had a chance to talk to your girlfriend...

Here's a little tidbit about me and some things I'd been through in the past. Some of what you've said reminds me of my experiences; take it for what it's worth.

When I lived in England (for eight years) I went through some lows. When I left Chicago I was independent, living on my own and happy. When I met Mr. W I was working at an ad agency on a very high profile account that was FUN and went to Northwestern University part time - getting straight A's.

When we were engaged, Mr. W got notice that he needed to transfer back to England so we moved ten days after we were married. In England, both of my boys were born. I went from my previous life to being a stay at home mom in a foreign country... cost of living there is high so going to work was not financially viable for me.

Anyway, during that period, I didn't know if we'd ever return to the US or if we'd be in England forever. Both my dad and grandpa's health were failing (I was raised by my grandpa) and my anxiety about them was increasing. We didn't have the funds for me to travel as I'd have liked to. I felt helpless and torn between my kids and being 4,000 miles away from my family.

When my oldest was three, I was pregnant with my little guy. I'd had a bad car accident at 11 weeks and was hobbling around. Then I got a call I'd been dreading... my grandfather had a stroke. I'd not mended from the accident and flew home... he passed away two weeks later...

My brother was resentful towards me that I was so far away... in the meantime, my dad's health deteriorated. I had ANOTHER bad accident with the boys in the car - they were 3 and 3 months old... and two months later, my dad died at age 56.

After that, I sank into a depression. It was hard to loose both of them less than two years apart. And I felt guilty being far away. Further, I felt isolated in another country. Despite making very good friends there, people couldn't understand the dynamics and complexities of an international marriage.

I withdrew totally. I never went for help nor did I ever get medication. I just sat in a depression for a few years.

Eventually, Mr. W's career took a swing and we moved back to Chicago. I regrouped with old friends, some that I've known since grade school. It was the best thing that could have happened. 

So I guess the point in me saying this is that I can relate to how you feel - I truly do. Don't underestimate the power of good friends and try to do a little bit every day. Even if it's not much, it does help. It may not seem like it at the time, but it does.

And things DO turn around. It took a while for me to bounce back and feel like myself again. But it did eventually happen. 

Like I said, life doesn't always dish things out in even doses. Hang in there and remember the little things and the people you hold dear to your heart. The power of good friendships, especially those old ones, is wonderful.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Ooops - sorry for the long post... but there you go.


----------



## Ghostess

Thanks, it does help to know I have friends... AND my Halloween family here!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, I'm making steady progress on my Edwardian Butler jacket. Today I got the tails basted in. Tailoring is proving to be very enjoyable. There are a lot more steps involved, but I'm finding it very satisfying to see it come together.

And, Mr. W just brought me a margarita!!!!!!!! What a star!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Another beautiful day here!!!!!

The forecast calles for temps reaching around 83 with uninterrupted sunshine!!!!!! Yet the nights are cool and crisp.

I LOVE this time of year!!!!!!!


----------



## morgan8586

Pumpkin Spice pudding......life is good.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy first day of fall people!
It's a beautiful over cast day here. It's will probably rain. 
I've got a pot of beef stew started and I'm going to bake some tomato pesto bread....and an apple pie for dessert.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yaaaaayyyyyy Cubbies!!!!!!!!!

The crowd went WILD at Wrigley today!!!!!!!!

Go Bears!!!!!!!!! Kickoff is at 7:15 ....


What a great day!!!!! Got to work a bit on a project with a fellow haunter and friend....

Then enjoyed the nice weather with the kids and dogs....

Then went to the grocery store and picked up Halloween goodies and pumpkins!!!!!!!!

Then got to see Mr. W's great work on my tree for the front yard display!!!!!!

Then the Cubbies won!!!!!!!

What a great day!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Darn - I was coming down with a cold and was hoping it wouldn't get worse...

but, I've got a bad sore throat today.

The good news is that Mr. W decided to work from home today... perhaps I'll take a nap this afternoon and try to get some rest.


----------



## Death's Door

Chicken soup Ms. Wicked!!!! I hope ya get better.

Had a nice day yesterday. I finally took our pool down and I weeded some of the gardens. Later that day we went to a my hubby's dart league buddie's house and had a barbeque. He and his wife invited everyone and their spouse from the summer league. Later that night I went to the Walnut Street Theater to see the play, "The Man from La Mancha". Not a bad weekend if I say so.


----------



## Lagrousome

Ms. Wicked said:


> Darn - I was coming down with a cold and was hoping it wouldn't get worse...
> 
> but, I've got a bad sore throat today.
> 
> The good news is that Mr. W decided to work from home today... perhaps I'll take a nap this afternoon and try to get some rest.


Take that nap Ms. W. This is no time to become under the weather! Too much to do and enjoy this time of year!
Hope you are feeling better in no time!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Let's see how does that go, drink plenty of fluids and get lots of rest. I'm sorry but I think they mean water. I am sure there is some water in wine, o-well close enough. Hope your feeling better.


----------



## Lagrousome

It is a beautiful sunny day here in NE Ohio. Still a bit cool this morning. Sitting here at my desk trying to work....and I just don't want to!
So I keep jumping back and forth between work and the forum! Debating if I should just leave the room and go work on props. 
Decisions, decisions, decisions...........


----------



## Revenant

Hope you feel better soon MsW!

Man I hope this rain gets here soon... this is supposed to be the storm that breaks the heatwave and puts us in the fall temperatures where they belong... fer criminey sakes, it's fall already, enough with the 93 degree BS...


----------



## Death's Door

Well, yesterday while in my travels, a lot of people in my town were already decorated for Halloween with lights, strobes on, windows and doors - it's nice to know that I'm not the only one that knows who to have a good time for Halloween!!!!!!


----------



## morgan8586

Well, the strike is under way. Things are liable to get fun, when I cross the picket line tomorrow.


----------



## Death's Door

Do what ya gotta do Morgan8586 but be careful.


----------



## AzKittie74

It is just about 12:30pm and it is 84 degrees here in Arizona!!! can you believe it??!! last month at this time it was melt your sandles hot out there and I now have the AC permanently off and all the windows wide open *sigh*
feeling very grogy from the benadryl that I had to take due to feeling all allergy,headachy blah.... but I'm so happy about the weather that I don't mind to much. If only I could have falling leaves in my yard, it would be perfect!


----------



## Death's Door

I know what you're talking about AZKittie. As soon as the weather cooled down I turned off all the air conditioners and opened the windows. Nothing like fresh air. My gas & electric bill has been ranging about $300-$350 each month. Today and tomorrow are going to be in the low 90's. Damn!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

AzKittie - I bet you have decent weather for Halloween, though. Here, it might be cold and rainy, cold and snowy, cold and windy...but no matter what...you can pretty much count on it being cold! I don't mean chilly either...I mean it could be 40's, 30's and even 20's! It's unfortunate that many of the kids' costumes are covered up by coats, hats and gloves! Damn the North!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm taking a break. My cold is better than yesterday, but it's not gone yet.

I made more progress on the Butler jacket - the lining has progressed although I need to redo a sleeve lining, which I sewed inside out. 

Mr. W came home early - Yay!!!! So after dinner (he's made soup for me today - Thai chicken), I'll go back to the jacket.


----------



## AzKittie74

yeah Da Weainer if it would just cool off alittle sooner I could spend the 200-300 bucks I shell out towards the electric bill towards halloween hahaha!

HHH ya know I am always whining about no seasons and how much I miss them but I forget how cold it actually gets! I do visit Flagstaff in the winter and make a few snow angels and pelt the kids with some snow balls but I don't have to dig my car out every morning hahaha. I do remember when I was a kid in Connecticut I would have to wear a coat over my costume and I hated it! Oh but there is just something about the feel of fall with the season in the air *sigh*, It just doesn't feel like fall when I'm wearing tank tops and shorts all year round hahaha


----------



## AzKittie74

Feel Better Mrs. Wicked!!!!

mmmmmm Thai Chicken! yummmmm


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I attached the lining to the Edwardian Butler jacket!!! It's now getting down to the final steps and finishing touches. I actually think this may turn out half way decent! 

I hope Mr. W likes it - I can't wait for him to come home and try it on!


----------



## playfx

LOL, you can't wait until Alfred has it on!! or are you making him another one?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

playfx said:


> LOL, you can't wait until Alfred has it on!! or are you making him another one?


LOL play! This one will be for Alfred, as well as the murder mystery. 

I'm glad I've done a test run before starting the next jacket! Even though it's a different style, it's been a great exercise in tailored jacket construction.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

A few days ago, we had a/c on... today, I woke up and there's low lying fog hoving around here and there. The nights are so cool, it's almost time for the heating!

In the meantime, I feel much better this morning. I'm so glad that my sore throat is gone! Perhaps I'll be able to get lots done. I've got tons to do, including baking a cake for the cake walk for a school function.

I love cakes!!!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

I'm glad you're feeling better Ms. Wicked. 

I love cake tooo!!! I took a few cake decorating courses two years ago and love to decorate them. Now I can have my cake and decorate it toooo!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I can bake very nice cakes; I'm not so good at decorating, however. Therefore I have quite a stash of very nice pans so that less decorating skill is required. 

For a cake walk, I'm going to go with chocolate. You can't go wrong with chocolate cake.


----------



## Darkside

I don't know about the rest of you, but I am getting that anxious feeling again. No matter how many years I do it, every year when the time comes to start putting props out, I feel like I'm standing line for a scary roller coaster.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

My head is spinning....


----------



## BooGirl666

YAY our haunt frame boards went up last nite!!! Well most of them did  The season has offically started at my house Yippie!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Too much drink, Jeff.


----------



## Death's Door

Darkside said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, but I am getting that anxious feeling again. No matter how many years I do it, every year when the time comes to start putting props out, I feel like I'm standing line for a scary roller coaster.


Believe me - you're not the only one in line for the scary roller coaster - we're right behind ya!!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I hate roller coasters....I love haunting.


----------



## Darkside

OK, I am SO tired of the unnecessary politics and bickering of my job today. I am ready to go home, fix a strong rum and coke and work on some props.


----------



## playfx

I've had laryngitis for three days now.......im so sick of being sick!!!!!!!!

The doc said it could last for 4-5 more days.....UGGGGG!!


----------



## AzKittie74

awww Play I wish you well!

I have 3 half finished projects going right now and would you believe I started a new one today hahaha WHY do I do this?! I think I'll be fixing a drink or two and trying to finish ATLEAST one thing TONIGHT! could this be the cause of my lingering migrane? or is it the hubby? hmmmmm


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, the cake I just made for tomorrow's cake walk was a disaster.

As I was turning the pan to remove the cake, the pan slid out of my oven mitts and landed on the floor. It fell out of the pan and broke into three large pieces and several small pieces.

In the meantime, my Lab didn't miss a beat and thought Christmas came early. She appeared out of nowhere and wolfed down one of the big pieces... Labs has ESP for this kind of thing.

I guess I'll be baking another cake in the morning.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I hope you feel better play!


----------



## Hauntiholik

LOL MW! I'm so glad you didn't plop the rest of the cake on a plate...frost it to an inch of it's life and call it a volcano.

hehehe goooooood doggy.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The dog is pretty damn happy right now, LMAO.

I tasted a piece that she didnt get - it was a good cake!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Sorry to hear that Ms. W. Hope the cake goes better in the morning.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mmmmmmm you say your baking another cake in the morning, now where is my dog costume?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

MMmmm..I need cake,but will settle for ice cream.


----------



## Hauntiholik

mmmmmm pudding.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Happy Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's a BEAUTIFUL day here in Chicagoland!!!!!! And the extended forecast is GLORIOUS!!!!! For the next week it's supposed to range from the upper 70's to low 80's with abundant sunshine!!!!! 

I love it!!!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday to ya Ms. Wicked!

I hope Play gets better.

Me and hubby chilled last night and while he was watching his deer hunting shows I was on the couch reading my Halloween mags. During a commercial, he asks me what we are doing this weekend. I told him that I have my Pokeno party on Saturday night and have to mow the lawn and that was about it. *He asked me when we were going to Home Depot to pick up some supplies to finish my Halloween projects!!!! *  

_Note to self: I need to let hubby watch more hunting shows during September and October!!!_


----------



## Ms. Wicked

hee hee Da Weiner!!!!!! Venison!!!!!!! yum!!!!!!!

Yay!!!! I didn't drop the cake today!!!!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ahhhhh its a nice sunny fall day and the smell of latex is in the air. One corpse done, two more to go.


----------



## jackielantern

DaWeiner,

I had that same shocked look on my face a couple of nights ago. At 8:15 the hubby got a bug & ran to get lumber, came home and started on our toepincher.

Things are lookin up around our house. Maybe mid-Oct won't be so crazy after all. (AH!! who am I kidding?)


----------



## morgan8586

too tired....need more sleep.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I never got my coffee this morning....now it 1:17 in the afternoon!


----------



## BooGirl666

Ditto Jeff... I was just thinking about getting a cup now lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

Need more coffee!

It is by Caffeine alone I set my mind in motion,
It is by the beans of Java, that my thoughts acquire speed,
My hands acquire shaking; the shaking becomes a warning,
It is by Caffeine alone I set my mind in motion . . .


----------



## Death's Door

jackielantern said:


> DaWeiner,
> 
> I had that same shocked look on my face a couple of nights ago. At 8:15 the hubby got a bug & ran to get lumber, came home and started on our toepincher.
> 
> Things are lookin up around our house. Maybe mid-Oct won't be so crazy after all. (AH!! who am I kidding?)


Ya just gotta go with it.

I think a lot of people from hubby's dart league have approached him and asked if they can come over on Halloween so I think he's getting into it. Lately when I approach him with an idea that I want his opinion on, he rolls his eyes and then answers me. I think he's one of those closet Halloweiners that don't like to admit that they enjoy building props much as we who express our feelings about it do. I think he does enjoy me going around the house with my evil laugh and putting up things.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm sure he does Da Weiner!!! How could he not!!!??? 

So I dropped the cake off at school. While I was having a quick chat with the school admin, my son's class was going outside to work on some project. They walked right past me and my son pretended like he didn't see me!!!!!!!!!  He's nine and it's the first time he did that!!!!

So as I was leaving, I saw the class working on their project in the field next to the parking lot. It so happened that Aerosmith's _"Walk This Way" _was playing on the radio. As I was pulling out and driving past the class, I rolled down the window, cranked the radio and honked my horn at them!!!!! :googly:

Bah! Most of them waved at me.


----------



## jackielantern

My hubby gets into the spirit, but usually not until a couple weeks before, whereas I need to get started as early as possible. We just work different that way.

He does get a kick out of watching me put up stuff too. I guess I get a goofy grin & I have to admit I get giddy every time! Gawd, I love this time of year!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Just got back from walmart with more spray paint and spray adhesive. Tomorrow will be another full day of building. You know, I don't remember working this hard back when I was getting paid to work.


----------



## MistressOfMayhem

Is it beer-30 yet?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It is some where!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

foo foo five?


----------



## AzKittie74

Go to the races and be social or stay home and work on a project?????


----------



## Fangs

Just because some of us don't look like Jessica Simpson or Jessica Alba, does that mean we should be treated differently????????????


----------



## Fangs

And who decided football pants should be white????? what were they thinkiing??????


----------



## EvilQueen1298

Reality TV stinks!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yay CUBBIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fangs

Wooohoooo Ms W!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I finally had my cup of coffee this morning......It's 3 days old, but I had one!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I can't imagine not having coffee as soon as I wake up! <_shudder_>


----------



## Ghostess

*sigh* I had planned on getting some painting done outside this weekend with the automotive sprayer. Unfortunately, another Nor'easter is howling through the area. It's weird though, it's not raining at the moment, the skies are blue with a few clouds here and there, but an hour ago it poured. Good day for kite-flying. 

I guess I'll just get that pesky Bucky corpse done.


----------



## AzKittie74

CornFest day yippeee! working the BMX booth, should be fun.
Hubby told me that I need to go get my eye perscription, asked him why and he said that he went to pick me up some creepy contacts and surprise me but they only have prescription ones there so YIPEEEEE I don't have to sneak behind his back and get them hahahah.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love all of the festivals this time of year. Next week is Scarecrow Fest here in my town...

http://www.scarecrowfest.com/


----------



## slightlymad

Ah cool air dead leaves props in the yard warm cider and two girls sleeping in a tent in the living room. Glad the wifes out of town.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Ok, I need to get off this computer,and start beating headstones into the yard. The ground is so hard here, it takes a mallet and a large pointy stick.
sigh...I need to hire someone to do this for me,I am getting to old to do manual labor.The heaviest thing I want to lift these days ,is a paint brush or a drink.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I totally agree on all points WF. In the summer it was to hot to work most of the time, now it to cold at night for the paint to dry.


----------



## AzKittie74

> Ah cool air dead leaves props in the yard warm cider and two girls sleeping in a tent in the living room. Glad the wifes out of town.


Better get rid of those girls before the wife gets home! haha


----------



## scareme

That's what makes this time of year so nice. Getting rid of the bodies is so much easier, just throw them in the yard. Noone will notice til Nov.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

So while we were out in the yard this afternoon, the boys came across a dead rabbit. Mr. W was going to take away and dispose of it when my youngest insisted that it needed a proper burial, with a cross headstone.

Mr. W proceeded to make a cross and buried the rabbit. The boys then suggested that a few words should be said out of respect for the rabbit.

So Mr. W said "You won't get my tulips next year you little bastard!"

That ended that.


----------



## AzKittie74

hahaha I was thinking awwww that is so nice, then crackin up right after. Mr. W's a funny guy!


It was a beautiful day here in Az. windows open and the breeze off the water was so nice! Got NOTHING done this weekend but had a good time, Had the best dinner tonight! perfectly seasoned chicken, flaky buttery biscuits, and steamed broccoli with melted cheese smothing every inch of them. I am very content at this moment, drinking a beer and seeing what amazing props all of you have made. ~Life is good~


----------



## morgan8586

Go Browns!!!!

and to make the weekend better, the steelers lost.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Thanks for the laugh Ms.W....
The rabbits here eat anything not nailed down.


----------



## Death's Door

LMAO!!!! Thanx Ms. Wicked. I needed that this morning.

Good Monday morning all!

This weekend was a busy one for me. Hubby took me to Home Deposit and got my wood, PVC, and epoxy to finish my cemetary fence Saturday morning. Had appletinis and "those brownies" with the ladies at our 60's Pokeno Night Saturday night. Helped hubby (to my best ability) on Sunday afternoon with the cutting/drilling holes for the fence. I made homemade cream of mushroom soup and did mow the law (to my best ability). I was in bed last night at 9 p.m.


----------



## Spooklights

October at last! Yeah!


----------



## Ghostess

Howdy howdy!!

I've been out shopping. I hate to shop. But this is good shopping. I went to the 2 closest thrift shops, and I ended up with this stuff:










I spent 6 bucks. Got 12 small bottles with stoppers for some more witch stuff (like I really need more of that... I barely have room for the ones I already have..LOL) a potpourri filled jar with a cork(potpourri with be thrown out and something icky put in), a small cherub ornament to put on a new tombstone, and a candle holder that I just liked. I have plenty of candles this year thanks to a trip to the dollar store so that I don't have to send Andy out last minute before the party to get some this year.

A few weeks ago, I ran out to t he same thrift stores and got some other stuff for this year's decor. I'll probably go hit the big thrift store in Jax when my girls get home.

Wow... suddenly the sky is black and it's raining sideways. I think I just saw a cow pass my window!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm glad you guys had a chuckle!

I just spent over an hour seam ripping!!!!!!  Such is life, one cannot sew without ripping seams from time to time.

So to keep dinner simple tonight, I'm making spaghetti sauce with Italian sausage. I'm determined to get this Butler Jacket finished!!!!


----------



## AzKittie74

nice score Ghostess!


----------



## jackielantern

That's too bad Mrs Wicked. It seems like I can't get through a sewing project without seam ripping. I guess I need more practice  

So far so good with my costume. Bodice is together and 7 of the 13 skirt pieces together. Hopefully will attach the skirt & bodice together tonight, then onto the zipper Wed.

I'll post pictures when I figure out my gad dang photobucket account out. I forget my password  & yahoo's blocking my email  Did I say I hate computers?


----------



## turtle2778

OMG if i had to actually sew anything for halloween NOTHING would ever get done. LOL. UGH only 30 more days...how can this be??? I was ahead of the game...wasnt I???


----------



## Lagrousome

Well crap Turtle. I'm behind you so I guess neither one of us is ahead of the game????


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ahead of the game, what a concept. I start losing ground about the third or fourth of November. In a strange way, it's gotten to be part of the whole thing. The OMG it's October all ready thing.


----------



## widowsbluff

It's gonna storm tonight, I hope to be home in time to light the candles, put on a Midnight S. cd and wait for the storm...


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Good Morning Sunshines!!!!!!!

I'm going to have a productive day - I can just _feel _it!!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

So tired.....

Stayed up til 2 this morning working on the invites. I hate having to think when I can't even keep my eyes open. And I STILL don't have them done. And that's just the wording... sheesh...


----------



## Ms. Wicked

My already great day has just gotten better!!!!!

Mr. W decided to work from home and he's taking the kids to school!!!!

Woo hoo!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Ghostess, you need to get some sleep. You'll get them done on time. 

I'm envious of you, Ms. Wicked!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Invites?...Your supposed to invite people? I thought they would just show up.
crap, one more thing to do.....


----------



## Fangs

No wonder I never got to see your show Furr!!!!!!!  LOL

How in the he** am I gonna get all this done??????? eye-yi-yi! :googly:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yay!!!!!!!

The Butler Jacket is FINISHED! I'll post pics later....

Now I can prep the fabric for two other projects....


----------



## Ghostess

Tried to take a nap. You'd think the constant RAIN would lull me to sleep. Not so. This Nor'easter has been on our doorstep for several days now, and today's the major rainy day.


----------



## AzKittie74

Congrats Mrs. W!!!

Wow Ghostess I bet those are gonna be some cool invites! you will show pics right? ;O) hahaha

Son stayed home from school today due to a yucky tummy, so I am distracted from my usual distractions and came up with a cool idea for a firery pit and skeleton  "corpsed" roasting on it!! so I am starting another prop, OMG, I think I have a serious problem with finishing things! maybe I have ADD, either way I am excited about this one so maybe I can stick with it, well I was excited about them all.... I guess as long as I finish them all by H-day I'm ok right? *sigh*


----------



## Ghostess

LOL... The invites won't be as good as previous years I fear. Oh well... 

I think I have ADD too... I am having great difficulties finishing the 294407 projects I already started, and keeping adding more as I go!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Any thing I don't get done this year goes on next years list. As of now, even if I don't add another thing, I am good for the next two to three years.


----------



## Ghostess

My yard flooded..lol



















We got 6 inches in just over an hour, plus all the rain from the rest of the past couple of days. Glad it's not time for the party, otherwise I'd have to supply boats and rafts too! Andy said on his way home, the streets in the neighborhood were flooded so bad that water was going up to people's garages.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Major flood!
Which one is the pool?


----------



## Ghostess

LOL... I don't know if you can make it out or not, but the pool is the more light blue one. Hehehe... Man oh man... it was bad! The water was FLOWING over the edge of the pool. It's never been as bad as this even when the hurricanes came through/past. I'm SO glad I didn't put the new lawn mower out in the little shed out on the side of the house. It would have been almost completely submerged!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

> Major flood!
> Which one is the pool?


And yet another reason to live in the desert.


----------



## Ghostess

Still raining... although it's much lighter today with some breaks in every so often. 3 more days of rain in the forecast too. Some areas got 14 inches of rain in the past 48 hours. I guess I should have mowed the grass on Sunday while I had the chance.

Got an email from my son's art teacher, she wants to schedule a day for me to come in with some of my props to show the kids soon. That still makes me nervous, I'm so NOT a people person or a "stand up in front of the class" person. Heck, I took a zero on oral reports when I was in high school for that reason!


----------



## Fangs

Ghostess said:


> Got an email from my son's art teacher, she wants to schedule a day for me to come in with some of my props to show the kids soon. That still makes me nervous, I'm so NOT a people person or a "stand up in front of the class" person. Heck, I took a zero on oral reports when I was in high school for that reason!


Ghostess, didn't the old "imagine them in their underwear" trick work???  :devil:  
Heeheehee


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's a beautiful day here!!! It's supposed to be in the mid 70's, lots of sun!!!

I hope I have another productive day! 

Cubbies play Arizona tonight!!!


GO CUBS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spideranne

So many new posts to read. I want to read what everyone is doing...but I want to build props...but I want to read everything...but those props won't build themselves. Maybe I should just quit going to work...


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I tried not going to work,they came here and got me......


----------



## Death's Door

Don't ask me what I'm doing at work. I have 23 days left that I have to use.


----------



## Darkside

uh, what. They came and got you? 
I'm having a hard time dragging myself to work with so many props to work on.


----------



## Hella

Hey Jeff....Clean out your PM box so I can send you one!!! LOL


----------



## Ms. Wicked

No sewing today.... but I knew that!

I'm tidying up the downstairs and starting on the inside decorations!

 Yay! Yay! Yay!

_<happy dance>_


----------



## gypsichic

wish FE would clean out his pm box!!!


----------



## jackielantern

I want to run from my job screaming and never look back. <sigh> I hope tomorrow's a better day.

I can't wait to get home.....it will be all good then.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

So all I want to do is glue the glass marbles back into the eye sockets of my new skull...

I go into the utility room to grab glue from one of the eight unfinished models that are sitting there (race cars, AT-AT Walker and X-Wing Fighter). No glue in any of the boxes. But I found a tube in the cabinet over the sink... I get set up and it turns out the tube is empty.

I go back into the utility and start rummaging around for more glue. While doing this in the same cabinet over the sink, a big, purple super ball falls out, bouncing off of my head.

The dogs (who follow me everywhere) see this as a play time and charge/race each other to catch the superball, which has bounced and rolled all over the utility room. Superball cannot be found.

So I yell at the dogs and we leave the utility room. I get the glue gun set up. The dogs are still in play mode (who's idea was it to get two puppies) and miraculously, the little dog found the purple superball and has managed to entice the Lab in a game of "Come and chase me to get the ball" around the kitchen/dining room/living room.

They then crash into a stack of games I have next to the basement door to bring downstairs. I finally throw the dogs outside, superball and all, and pick up ships, red pegs, white pegs, Go Fish cards and armies from Risk.

In the meantime, the glue has dripped from my glue gun; thankfully I had it set up with protection for my countertop, but I wasted a lot of glue stick.

Can't one just peacefully glue eyes into a skull anymore?


----------



## gypsichic

i can soooooooooooooo relate Ms. Wicked!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Sometimes the easiest projects can take the longest to finish!


----------



## Darkside

Man, I wish I could go ahead and just put everything out all at once. But, even though I live in a good area, I just don't trust teenagers.


----------



## morgan8586

Trying to build the zombie grabber is killing me....I hope I finish the coffin tomorrow so I can finish evrything else!


----------



## Ghostess

I just wish I could get a few things put outside. Rain, rain and more rain, plus still more in the forecast.


----------



## jackielantern

Same here Ghostess. Although we haven't had rain everyday, it's been every other day. Plus LOTS of wind.

I sooo want to set my scarecrow outside, but the root failed the last rain test and with rain in the forecast for all weekend I guess I'll just have to wait. <sigh>


----------



## Ghostess

I know with the ground as saturated as it is here, anything I put into the ground will fall over because it's just too soft. The only thing I have out there right now is a store bought sign of all things! I caved and used my 50% off coupon at Michael's for the "Dead ENd" sign that has the skull on it. It matches the color of my house.


----------



## Death's Door

Ghostess said:


> Rain, rain and more rain, plus still more in the forecast.


Could you please send some up to New Jersey. My area hasn't had any rain for 10 or 12 days now. Our temps are 85 degress all this week. I turned the air conditioners on again. This stinks!!!! I need my 70 degree weather during the day and 50 degrees at night. Do you think that's asking much?


----------



## AzKittie74

Same here Da Weiner, the air is back on *sigh*, but I don't run it all day just in the afternoons.

Have to wait for my latex to be shipped so I am playing the waiting game. :O(
gonna try and get my butt in bed early tonight so I can devote all day tomorrow to finishing up as many of my unfinished projects as possible so when the latex gets here I'll give my skellie all my attention ;O)
I'm excited!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Wind, wind and more wind.I have put off setting any more up, as I am afraid it will blow away.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday to all!!!!

I have the weekend and Monday and Tuesday to start decorating the outside and inside of the house. It's gonna be nice to have some time to myself.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Woo hoo!

It's all happening today!

Mr. W is home - Yay! The display will be going up.... our driveway is being sealed...

Later, I'll be going grocery shopping.... I'm so excited!!!!!


----------



## slimy

Too much to do, gotta get off this computer.


----------



## Ghostess

Well, it's raining again. I did manage to get the front yard mowed, and a small portion of the back yard, but most of the back yard still has standing water, and it started to rain when I started on the back yard. Soooooooooo.... here I sit, looking out the window, watching it pour.

The good thing is, I can work on some more stuff inside I guess. It's just making me cranky that I can't set anything up outside. It won't stop raining long enough for me to even get started working on getting the beef netting up on the house.


----------



## The Juggerhaunt

i dont get it?


----------



## AzKittie74

went from HOT to beautiful, to warm to cold and windy So I think I am getting sick! DARN IT! was out at the races tonight and left early cause my head it all pressurey (not a word I know) and I feel like I'm walking in a dream . 
I made over a witch I bought last year, I didn't like her much but now I think shes cool, but other than that I did nothing with my projects.


----------



## Ghostess

Still raining.

Tonight's the first girls' night in at least 5 years with my friends. I'm SO stoked!


----------



## Ghostess

I just got back from getting about 8 inches whacked off my hair. It looks SO much better.


----------



## slightlymad

Ah 8 hours of work on a freinds coffin all down hill from here and finally get to work on my stuff. Tomorrow the girls and i will start setting up the yard.


----------



## Ghostess

Had a GREAT time with my girlfriends last night. My best friend had us all over and it was just awesome. She even surprised us with secretly inviting one of the ladies (just by pure chance she was in the grocery store and ran into her the day after I said wouldn't it be great if we could get in touch with Teresa?) who used to live in our neighborhood that I haven't seen in probably 6 years or more. She didn't even know I had a 3rd child! 

But dang, I didn't get home until 3:30 AM. I only had one drink, Mango Rum over ice, and I feel like CRAP today. It was even a small drink! I must be gettin' old.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yup - tolerance dips as you get older! LOL

We had a great dinner last night. Tony's friend from work and his wife are fun and nice. We got through three bottles of wine and I feel a bit thick headed today myself. But it's all good!


----------



## Ghostess

LOL 5 years ago, I drank like a sailor on leave and could outdrink most of the people I knew. Mr. Straight-Edge Andy came along, and the drinking dwindled to nothing practically, so now when I do have a drink or two, it makes me sleepy and just plain blah feeling. I do love my beer though, I just save it for the times we are actually in someone else's company who drinks -- or after a particularly long hot day of yard work.


----------



## Lagrousome

A beautiful Sunday here in NE Ohio....and I'm in the house scrubbing my tub! I am gonna kick myself for getting into these "cleaning fits"!!!


----------



## slightlymad

Good day cemetery set up. lady actually asked us where we rented all that stuff


----------



## AzKittie74

Day started out STRESSFUL then hubby asked me to run to the store for BBQ sause for the ribs and on my way home I see this guy that just finshed his newly built garage has a huge stack of wood with a sign "Free please take it all" So I did! and am so excited, have alot of ideas (like always) but I will be building a coffin for sure. since the kids are all off for a week and all their friends will be over distroying the house I'll be outside in my personal heaven building something for Halloween :O)


----------



## pyro

did you check if he had left over foam


----------



## HrdHeaded1

sleep.. sleep.. sleep


----------



## Ms. Wicked

How nice it was to sleep in until after 8:00 this morning! 

It looks like it will be warm again this morning, but it's supposed to change later today... fall weather is on its way.

Now that some of this murder mystery stuff out of the way, I can start cutting my current project, a tuxedo jacket.


----------



## pyro

noooooooooo rain this is not good i have to much to do outside--


----------



## AzKittie74

actually Pyro I did ask haha but no foam.

spent the first part of my day slaving around my house, cleaning,dusting, yelling at kids hehe So the rest will be spent sizing up my wood and maybe even starting to hammer *SMILE* then off to the gym (so I can fit into a smaller Halloween costume) then off to give a aquaintance some tips for her 1st halloween party.

I'll take everyones rain!! just send it my way ;O)


----------



## jackielantern

I'd gladly give you the rain AzKittie if I could.

Only 15 minutes of work left. Can't wait to get home & get busy!!


----------



## Ghostess

Today was our first no rain day. It was awesome. I got the beef netting up on the front of the house, all the tombstones out, plus I just got done getting the crypt sections out of the attic so I can put that together tomorrow, and the fence posts so I can get that done too. Holy moly I'm tired.


----------



## gypsichic

damn it was a cold ass ride to work!!! 

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## jackielantern

Rained again last night....still waiting to get the porch finished. Maybe tonight?

Glad you got a break in the weather Ghostess.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I completely underestimated the increase in content and ultimately time required for my son's school reports this year compared to last.

This report contains three parts: Written, oral and a poster and is to include complete bibliographies.

He's been studying and doing some research quite well on his own, but the poor kid doesn't have the skills yet to organize all of this. We were up late last night as I was trying to teach him the best way to do this, and we'll be immersed in it after school till bedtime today.

The good thing is, he's not put off. We've been having a lot of fun joking around reading and analyzing the info. I want his learning to be positive, even when the crunch is on. I can't believe how much he's growing up!!!!


----------



## Lagrousome

I know what you mean Ms. Wicked! My little guy isn't sooo little anymore.
12 this year and off to the Jr. High this year (6th grade).....doesn't snuggle with mom as much anymore......**Lagrousome pouting**


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well it doesn't look like I will need to mow the yard again this year, the nights have been cooling down. Should be putting the tombstones out this week.


----------



## AzKittie74

Oh Lagrousome don't say that! my boy is 9 and the thought of no more snuggling *sigh* well it is just sad.

I have all this wood now *smile* and still building a coffin but am right now am hard at work building a Iguana cage to seperately house 2 iggys, 93" long X 76" tall X 26" deep seperated down the middle (46" each) cause my oldest iggy isn't to friendly to other iggy. they both free roam so it doesn't need to be to big since they spend half the day out of the cage. and these are the biggest dimensions that will fit thru my door haha. I swear I have ADD can't stay on one project to save my life!


----------



## Death's Door

Well, last weekend I have pulled out all my Halloween stuff and have been decorating for the past four days. It still looks like Halloween took a dump in my living room. Of course, with 85 degree temps, I had a hard time concentrating/working on decorating. However, I did finish my spider eggs last night. I saw them in Martha's Halloween magazine and decided to make them. I made 8 of them (three to hang in the corner of my living room and 5 to hang outside from my porch ceiling. I also took an old lampshade and covered it with lace fabric that looks like a spider's web and added plastic spiders to it.

The weather finally broke last night and we had a thunder/lightening storm. It was cool working on "gothing up" my dining room, working on spider eggs and the spider lampshade. At one moment, hubby comes in the room and as the thunder/lightening strikes I started into a sinister laugh. Hubby slowly backed out of the room.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Your hubby knows when to leave you to it! 

Well, the invitations for the Murder Mystery are finished; we addressed them and they are off! YAY

Also, I was up late helping my son finish his report last night. He seemed happy and at the end of the day, it's his work. It was worth taking the time to teach him some report writing skills.

I'm ready for a nap!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

OMG - I sort of forgot something cause I've been so busy.

On a sewing forum, I recently entered two items in a vintage sewing competition. Today the voting closes.

I just looked at the results and out of 71 items entered, my items placed 5th and 6th!!!!!!

Prizes were only issued for 1st and 2nd - I knew that I wasn't in contention for a winning place, but I have to say that I'm really pleased!!!! The contests on this site only allow one vote per member. I'm pretty excited that my items did this well!

_<happy dance>_


----------



## Death's Door

_*(High fives Ms. Wicked)*_ Congratulations to ya Ms. Wicked!!!!! You definitely gave them a run for their money on that contest. You have made some great looking vintage costumes this year!!!!!


----------



## Spooklights

Da Weiner said:


> The weather finally broke last night and we had a thunder/lightening storm. It was cool working on "gothing up" my dining room, working on spider eggs and the spider lampshade. At one moment, hubby comes in the room and as the thunder/lightening strikes I started into a sinister laugh. Hubby slowly backed out of the room.


I would love to see the look on my hubby's face if I did that! Too funny!


----------



## spideranne

Ok, this stinks. I just found out I'm going to have to travel for work the 29th-31st. I'll be driving back home the 31st, probably getting in at about noon, so I'm not missing the TOT's but those last few days are always when I do all the details of the lights and extension cords and sound so come Halloween I just plug in and am ready to go. I guess I'm just going to have to get my act together and do it before I leave.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Never a dull moment!!!!!!


----------



## Spooklights

The weather has cooled down again; feels like fall at last! Hopefully it will stay cool now.


----------



## Lagrousome

I woke up early, started out in the garage around 7:30 and by noon I hit a wall (not physically) but emotionally.......I guess.......Anybody ever get like that! So much that I still want to do and knowing now that it is all not gonna get done, it is like a big knife in the heart! I have just been really bummed today, didn't even want to work on any more props the rest of the day. It was all I could do to drag my bum off the couch......
Just needed to vent....thanks for listening....
Hopefully 2-morrow will be a better day!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

congrats Ms W!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Lagrou, I'm feeling like that everyday. The bankruptcy just went through, so I started working on my props last week, my son's b-day was today, my store manager was fired, my work schedule is messed up for next week. [sigh] My display this year will be mediocre at best. the only way I can get through is to say, at least I started something this year- next year will be awesome!


----------



## Jack Reaper

I am thinking...been a long time since I actually posted on this forum...


----------



## slightlymad

Finally starting to complete some projects and move forward with the others. just gotta figure out how to get it all done at the last minute. Next year its atleast 3 days off for the holiday man I hate changing jobs.


----------



## scareme

At least the rain waited til the end of the week-end. I like to fall asleep to the sound of the rain.


----------



## gypsichic

i'm too damn old for 5.5 hrs of sleep <yawwwwwwwwwwwwwn>


----------



## slimy

Man, it was windy last night.

I took my large Grim Reaper down. I was afraid he was going to blow across town. I did not however lose a single tombstone.

YAAAAYY!!


----------



## gypsichic

it was!!! i moved a prop to the porch for the same reason

my fence and tombstones held up as well

the yard looked pretty cool though with all that lightening


----------



## Death's Door

Finally got to work outside this weekend. It was in the 60s-70s. Got me in the spirit!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Is it me or has the world gone mad?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Aahhhhhhh another good four hours of work done today. I might even have time to make a few more tombstones next week.


----------



## Spooklights

Ms. Wicked said:


> Is it me or has the world gone mad?


It's going mad, Ms. Wicked. Definitely going mad. Hope tomorrow's a little more sane for you.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Rockies did it! National League champs! WOOT!


----------



## Lagrousome

Had an estimate today for insulation added to the house, and the guy was so excited about my cemetery he took out his camera and started taking pictures.....makes me all gooey inside!


----------



## Fangs

Wooohoooo Lagrousome!!! Cool beans!!!

Why did I have to get this stupid cold?????? My head feels like it's going to explode..... UUUUUUHHHHGGGGGGG!


----------



## Death's Door

I decided to use one of my sick days yesterday and finally will be able to clean up the house tonight. It's been a mess for weeks.


----------



## slimy

Gearing up for the big storm that is coming in less than an hour. Tons of rain, 50-60 mph winds, and dime size hail. Maybe a tornado or two for good measure. 

Already brought a few props in, wondering if the rest will be okay. 

Wish all of us here luck.


----------



## Hauntiholik

We may get snow this weekend!


----------



## dave the dead

slimy said:


> Gearing up for the big storm that is coming in less than an hour. Tons of rain, 50-60 mph winds, and dime size hail. Maybe a tornado or two for good measure.
> 
> Already brought a few props in, wondering if the rest will be okay.
> 
> Wish all of us here luck.


and as soon as it passes there, it is supposed to come up thru indiana.....damn my 10 foot tower of spirits!!!! I'm not worried about rain, but the wind they are predicting is freakin me out! I've got it tied down pretty good...hope it survives.


----------



## slimy

Hey dave, they just reported straight line winds ( just a little northwest of me) at 88 mph. 

I hope for your tower as well.....


----------



## Bone Dancer

Good luck you guys. Hang on to something.


----------



## jackielantern

EEK! We're supposed to get some nasty weather here tomorrow. I think I'll take down the 10' scarecrow tonight. We've got it staked down with rebar, but the ground is getting so soft.

Hope everything holds up for you Slimy & Dave!


----------



## slimy

The storm completely missed us.

Other than some rain. 

Hope you are as lucky.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm soooo tired and I'm loosing my voice!!!


----------



## slightlymad

And the fun is only just begining


----------



## pyro

wow i got an email -i may be in the local newspaper they said they may be by this weekend---- IMNOT EVEN DONE DAM IT


----------



## Lagrousome

Great to hear that Pyro! Keep us posted!


----------



## Hauntiholik

That is so cool pyro!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Anybody have one of those Lightning FX boxes? I was outside testing mine tonight and it RAWKS!!!! I love this thing.

Some neighbors drove by and they asked if I was starting to set up :devil: to which I replied "in 13 days!"


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Aww Jeff, sleepless nights??

pyro, how exciting! If you do get in the paper, make sure you post a link or scan the article!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

This murder mystery has taken over.

The script is nearly finished. My committee has developed my character from a simple lush to a lush who is also a hussy and gold digging b*#ch, stuck in a 1980's time warp!

Today is a comfort food day. I'm going to cook something nice later on.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

type casting? j/k


----------



## Death's Door

Today's a good day! I got my job review from the boss. Of course, he told me how wonderful I am and to keep up the good work. I got a decent increase along with a nice bonus. He even asked me how my haunt was coming along. He also asked me if I'm in competition with any other houses on my block. I told him I the only stiff competition that I have is the cemetary across the street!!! :jol:


----------



## Death's Door

Hauntiholik said:


> Anybody have one of those Lightning FX boxes? I was outside testing mine tonight and it RAWKS!!!! I love this thing.


Damn, I was looking at them and just thought that maybe I would be wasting money.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Da Weiner said:


> Today's a good day! I got my job review from the boss. Of course, he told me how wonderful I am and to keep up the good work. I got a decent increase along with a nice bonus. He even asked me how my haunt was coming along. He also asked me if I'm in competition with any other houses on my block. I told him I the only *stiff *competition that I have is the cemetary across the street!!! :jol:


Literally, the stiffs are giving you a run for your money! LOL

Congrats on the bonus and review Weiner. I'm not at all surprised!


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx Ms. Wicked. He even OK'd me taking off the week of Oct. 29th to Nov. 1st. I am really looking forward to just finishing up my props and haunt at a slower pace and spending some time at night watching some horror movies and eating popcorn instead of running myself into the ground every night. 

Oh - I have more good news - I have plateaued in my weight loss a month ago. Instead of giving up, I decided just to calm down and not get depressed but keep on track with eating and exercising. I went to get work out yesterday and decided to weigh myself before working out and I lost more pounds!!!!!! This brings my weight losss to 47 pounds!!!!! I think it's because of Halloween - I've been so preoccupied with Halloween and making props that it took my mind off the problem. 

Whoever said Halloween had a negative effect on people :finger:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Da Weiner said:


> Damn, I was looking at them and just thought that maybe I would be wasting money.


I got mine from buycostumes.com for $19.99


----------



## Ghostess

Long day at my son's middle school today. I finally had my guest speaker gig for all the art classes, showcasing some of my props and explaining how they were made to 12, 13 and 14 year old students. I am a really shy person, so it was pretty difficult for me to do, but I did it!

Now my throat hurts because I did what is, for ME, probably 3 months worth of talking today in about 6 hours. The kids loved it and that's good enough for me!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

good for you ghostess!


----------



## slimy

Way to go miss Ghostess.


----------



## jackielantern

I didn't get the scarecrow down in time. Wed. when I got home from work he was doing a face plant. Broke the root up.  

Last night the hubby & I had to bring a bunch more stuff in. Not before a speared head was sacrificed to the weather gods. 45 mph gusts here. CRAP!!! Oh well, what do ya do? I'd give old man weather the bird, but that's probably not very polite huh?

At least the sun is starting to peek out today....first time since early Monday.

Slimy - at least the storm missed you.


----------



## jackielantern

Ghostess - You did it! Yay! It's never so bad as a person thinks, after it's over with. LOL


----------



## Ms. Wicked

My brain is fried.

I had a meeting for the murder mystery today. Two people showed up - everybody else bailed.

I'm cursing myself for being talked into doing this. Thank goodness for the two ladies who did show up - they've been great through this whole thing.

But we worked on finalizing the script from 9:00 - 3:15 because there's little time left. The people who initialing wanted to write it ourselves, haven't been available to help out.

I know we're all just volunteers, so there's little one can do. Except, I won't be doing anything like this any time again soon.


----------



## slimy

Sorry about the Scarecrow, Jackie. But there is still time to fix it. 

Hey Dave, did the Tower of Spirits ride this thing out?

And to Miss W: Volunteers are usually not all they are cracked up to be. Sorry for your headache.


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's snowing! So far we've got about an inch of the white stuff and it's coming down hard. I'll have to go out and shake the trees and brush off the satellite dish soon. Brrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Lagrousome

Eeeeks! That is one of the scariest pictures I've seen in a looonnnnggg time!
lol

Ohio weather is great right now. Sunny and high in the middle 70's today! (of course, 50's by the end of the week and rain...grrrrrr)


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Crickey Haunti!

Does the snow usually stick around when it comes so early over there? Or does it melt quickly?


----------



## Hauntiholik

We now have between 2 and 3 inches of snow. The snow won't stick around all week.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

ok,after seeing Haunti's yard ,I will not complain of wind and temps of 61


----------



## ScareShack

Just bored...where is everyone today? U guys act like u have 10 days before halloween!


----------



## Fangs

Haunti has snow, I have rain & wind.......... The deck is stacked against us...........BUGGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What ever happened to the Halloween when it was nice and just a little cool after the sun went down???? We can't all live in Florida or California!!!!!

:googly:


----------



## slightlymad

What would be the fun if the weather was nice? No challenge in that.


----------



## pyro

Hauntiholik said:


> It's snowing! So far we've got about an inch of the white stuff and it's coming down hard. I'll have to go out and shake the trees and brush off the satellite dish soon. Brrrrrrrrrrr!


HEY HAUNTI GUESS YOU WON'T BE COOKING ON THOSE TODAY


----------



## Hauntiholik

pyro said:


> HEY HAUNTI GUESS YOU WON'T BE COOKING ON THOSE TODAY


Shhhhhh! You're making my head hurt 
Nah. I had a pot of soup on the stove instead.


----------



## Lagrousome

Hauntiholik said:


> Shhhhhh! You're making my head hurt
> Nah. I had a pot of soup on the stove instead.


Hope a hot cup of hot chocolate, a warm blankie and a fire going! 
Yikes....that just looks............C O L D 

BRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Adam I

Eight Days ...


----------



## ScareFX

Wish I had some extra vacation days...


----------



## Death's Door

Good afternoon hauntforum members!!

I had to play receptionist this morning at work so I couldn't get on. As expected, the Halloween Pokeno Party was a hit. I took some of your suggestions for a few vegetarian friendly dishes and fun was had by all the foxy bitches that night!!!! Everyone was in a costume and loved the Trick or Treat table that I set up for them with goodies. I'm hoping to get some pictures emailed to me so I can share them with you. I received an email this morning from the "Secretary" of the Pokeno club and she said everyone was sooo surprised on my Halloween decorations and hospitality and dubbed "The Manor" to host the Halloween Pokeno Party from now on. 

Again, thanx for all your suggestions. 

I was surprised yesterday morning that after a couple of week of endless decorating and hosting, I would be flat on my back. I woke up and just couldn't stop giggling all day about Saturday night's party. It really got me in the Halloween spirit for not just working on props or displays but to relax and have some fun.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Which dishes did you make?

It sounds like you had a blast! I'm glad that you're in the Halloween spirit! That's what happens when you've hosted a successful bash - you're expected to do it from here on forward!!!!!

My life has just turned into a Murder Mystery. I dozed off on the sofa at my neighbor's Halloween party on Saturday afternoon! Thank GOD I didn't start drooling!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lagrousome said:


> Hope a hot cup of hot chocolate, a warm blankie and a fire going!


I had a cup of hot chai. We have a gas fireplace which has been shut off. The kids kept turning it on without asking. The last time, they had piled blankets and pillows against the glass and turned it on. I panicked. It's just safer to have the gas shut off for now.


----------



## Spooklights

Took off work again today, to go to the Eastern Shore to buy pumpkins. Beautiful day; Look at that sky!


----------



## pyro

ok im not a happy camper  - i have one of those chest ripping zombies well it got caught in the rain friday---and it stop working,,,brought it in dryed it up(2 hrs with a hair dryer) andthen i pluged it in ................and it worked  , now the bad news, went to put it back together plug it in .........nothing,  WTF took it apart again and it worked but now it dont .:googly: wires came off the on/off switch,mic and power, i f'in give up


----------



## Hauntiholik

Take a break from it pyro. You'll get it working!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Lets see now, three days until the party and I have five days of work left. I'm right on time as usual.


----------



## Darkside

Hey, I know that feeling. The party is Sat night, we are expecting twice as many people as usual, and the house is a wreck. The problem is the wife has been laid up in bed for 4 days with some nasty virus and I am watching the little one, needless to say there isn't much progress being made. ARGGG.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's official, jeffy has lost his voice 'cause he talks too much on the phone!

I need a beer! (s)


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm so excited. I'm pulling together a quick prop that should freak out some kiddies!


----------



## Fangs

FINALLY!!! I can get back on here..... I've been logged in for 2 days, but my links weren't letting me get here........ Oiy......... :googly: Talk about freaking me out!!!!!!

Sheesh...... LOL

Now I can get back to decorating ~ YAY ~ The weather is cooperating!!!!!! (crossing my fingers it will stay for a while)


----------



## slimy

Thank the Halloween Gods that this site is back up.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Amen. Slimy- Amen!


----------



## Lagrousome

The withdraws are just too much to take this time of year!


----------



## Death's Door

I finished my chocolate pretzels and chocolate lollipops last night. 

Last night hubby was out at his dart match and I decided to skip dinner and have a bowl of popcorn and watch some horror movies/shows last night around 9:30 p.m. Stayed up until 11:30. Around 2 in the morning, I was starting to have nightmares that spiders were coming after me and, of course, just the same time one gets me the hubby touches me to wake me up. He calms me down and I immediately fall back to sleep.

This morning we got up and I told him that I was dreaming of spiders getting me. Well, in his joke/sarcasam, he says to me, "Yeah, Spiderella, Queen of the Arachnids, you were real smooth in handling those spiders".

I told him that I thought is was because I ate later than usual (I try to eat dinner by 8 p.m. and no late night snacking). Then he says, Oh yeah, blame it on the popcorn, yeah, maybe it was the rain outside or even global warming that made you have these nightmares - yep, that's right". 

What a smartass.


----------



## Darkside

Ok, I'm pulling my hair out. THe Party is Saturaday, and I have freinds from out of town coming as early as Friday. AND GUESS WHAT. I'm not ready, my wife has been in bed sick for 4 days, leaving me to attend the boy, leaving no time to clean organize, make final touches, and not to mention make the final tweeks on the yard display. I need a Rum and DP. make that an IV.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

<sigh>

What a tragic day here on my street.

This afternoon, we suddenly saw the arrival of a firetruck, ambulance, several Sheriff cars and the coroner's vehicle. They were in front of the house three doors down from me.

There was too much commotion going on and we knew it was bad when a stretcher came out, but that nobody was taken into the ambulance and away.

Turns out, the guy who lived there committed suicide. It's very sad - there were apparently lots of problems and issues, but they have five children.

It's left a sad feeling on our street today. Those poor kids.


----------



## pyro

dam that sucks


----------



## Hauntiholik

That's terrible news MW.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Hope he did not do it in front of the kids, or one of the kids discovered it....that could lead to an emotional scarring for their whole life...not to mention the fact that their father cowarded out that way in the first place!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Thankfully, the kids and the wife were not there. The house has been for sale for a few months and is under contract; the wife and kids moved out a few weeks ago so he was by himself. He was found by a neighbor in the garage.

Those poor kids are going to have so many problems.


----------



## Jack Reaper

True...very true....but like I said, it could have been much worse.
I knew a girl in high school who came home from school when she was only 12 to find that her father had taken his own life on the couch....the last time I saw her, shortly after graduation, she'd get all freaked out if the word suicide was even mentioned....


----------



## Ms. Wicked

We took the kids to the local haunted house last night, then went out for pizza. 

It was the first year that my little guy, who is six, was brave enough to go through.

He got pretty scared when one of the guys followed us from behind and started crying. But after that, he was ok. When we done, he was pretty matter of fact about it, but I could tell he was proud that he went through and he had a smile! 

LOL Poor little guy! 

It's been quite subdued here on the street. I don't think that there is going to be a lot of tot'ing out of respect for the family three doors down. The lady drove back yesterday with the kids for the funeral and do sort things out.

Later on, I'll be helping out at my older son's class party. I'm making brownies!!!!!!!

I hope that everybody has a great day.


----------



## pyro

Brownies !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

*Trick Or Treat!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Spooklights

Ohhhhh...if I could just print them out and have them tast like real brownies! They look yummy!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well, no foggers again this year, to windy (20-30mph) and rainy. Had to redress a couple of the props a few times. I sure hope next year is better.


----------



## EvilQueen1298

My final Halloween in California. Can't wait to celebrate Halloween in Ohio next year!!!!


----------



## EvilQueen1298

Never complain about rain or snow. Think what the world would be like without it!


----------



## slightlymad

Ah now for next years plans.....


----------



## morgan8586

I couldnt ask for a better night. Everything worked as it was supposed to, the weather was excellant and I tripled the amount of TOT's from last year!
Everyone got a kick out of the Zombiegrabber and the Hangingman was once again a popular prop.


----------



## Spooklights

A perfect Halloween! Weather was great, a nice, crisp fall night. We sat out until 10:00, just because we weren't ready to go in yet. Went for a short walk down to the next street, just to enjoy it a little longer.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

TOTS were up 3000%!!! YAY! No TOTS the last four years and tonight, 30 of them. Showing up in costume or not, at this point I don't care. I'm just glad to have'em!

One of my two foggers I bought at IS went kaput after only an hour. I kinda made the other one work for both of them. I have to get better foggers.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Boy am I pooped.Wish I had tomorrow off from work too.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Amen to that, brother!


----------



## Black Cat

I feel like I've been run over by a steam roller. We had over 500 toters and adults the past two nights. Managed to shove my son out the door this morning to catch his bus as Mom is just way too tired to drive him. It's back to bed for an hour before I wake up my daughter who has to work the after Halloween sales at Halloween Adventure today. 
Not looking forward to packing up everything today.


----------



## trishaanne

Dpm't pack it up today. We're not  Ours will probably be out there till next week, well, the cemetary at least. I have to get ready for that stupid bridal show over the next 3 days. Why does everything seem to take place all within a one month span of time.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

We'll take our stuff down this weekend; we always take it down the first weekend after Halloween.

We took the boys TOT'ing. I dressed up for my son's school party (in the red Vamp gown w/ stand up collar). I wore it TOT'ing. It was a lot of fun. 

While we were out together, I put a bucket on the front porch for the kids to take. Then we we got back, the boys helped me answer the door.

We finished carving the pumpkins when we returned and got them lit and on the front step just as it was getting dark!

Our numbers were down from last year and I have tons of leftover candy. But the kids that did come were in good spirit.

Mr. W answered the door for a group of teenage boys that came later... they were dressed up - rockers, army fatigues... I heard one of them comment on my witch I have standing inside next to door. "I like your witch." he said to Mr. W.

Mr. W replied "That's not a witch, it's my wife." The kids laughed.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Got part of it down today, the stuff along the driveway. I normally leave the fence and graveyard up for a while just so people wonder whats going on when they drive in. Muhahaha.


----------



## pyro

remember chat------ i miss chat


----------



## Ms. Wicked

*LMAO* Pyro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well, the murder mystery last night was a HUGE success. We had 70 people in the end. Most people were very entertained. Lots of people really got into it and interacted with the cast.

All of the cast members did a great job. Some of the improv was hilarious and on a few occasions, it was hard to keep a straight face.

What was interesting was that a few people, including the 3rd grade teacher, had no idea that I could get up and "act" so wacky. They thought I was very reserved and quiet!!!!!! 

I'm pleased that it went so well.

Now I can go into hibernation and return to my regularly scheduled sewing.


----------



## pyro

dont forget the wine


----------



## pyro

Ok I Have To Vent-----ole Oxford Haunt Is Well Lets Just Say My Mausolium Looked Like A Tumble Weed In My Back Yard. Winds Gust To 70 Mph As A Storm Rips Thru,, I Found My Hangin Reaper All 10' Of Him About A Block Away. I Wish I Could Have Seen Him Fly-lol  
Fence And Colums Are Down For The Count And The Gargoyle Wings ---well There Some Where. But All In All As Far That I Know My Mm Goblin Is Still On The House, I Hope , I'm Really Dont Want To Know So Ill Wait Till 2morrow. :googly:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Awww pyro - I hope you can get all of the pieces and put it back together.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

No! Tell me it's not true! Not the mausoleum! Not the gargoyle wings! Not the friggin' gargoyle wings!!! If you need help cleaning up tomorrow (umm, actually that would be today) give me a call. I'll give you my number in private just incase you don't have it handy.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

What? You don't want all 1000 members to call you?


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I wouldn't mind 999 members calling me, but there's always that one bad apple in every group. Oh, wait. That's me.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

rotten to the core? LOL


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Damn - I had Zombie nightmares for much of last night. :zombie: 

Haven't had that happen in a long time... must be all of this Halloween stuff, LOL


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I finally had a great night's sleep last night! 

I'm feeling energized and want to get my Halloween stuff packed away. 

Having said that, it's always Halloween around here, especially in my sewing room!


----------



## spideranne

I wish it were Halloween...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ms. Wicked said:


> Damn - I had Zombie nightmares for much of last night. :zombie:
> 
> Haven't had that happen in a long time... must be all of this Halloween stuff, LOL


I hope you took notes on what they looked like. Next time try to get pics too. lol


----------



## Ms. Wicked

ROFLMAO Bill!!!!!!!

Little known fact: Zombies are actually quite camera shy. However, their limited mobility leaves them vulnerable to photographers everywhere.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Hence the reason they are often caught on film.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Why is that although I have five chew bones in the house, the puppies insist on wanting the one the other has?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

'cause it's sibling rivalry.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm tired and I'm hungry.

What does this mean?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

OK - I need to do something, i.e. not eat.

I just tried on my "skinny tight" jeans and it's depressing.  I ate way too much candy this Halloween season due to being too busy to take the time to eat properly. All the progress I've made has gone down the pan. 

I think I should go clothes shopping to depress me into not overeating. Thing is, I don't "diet". I just try to not overeat and to be balanced. Kit Kats, Peanut Butter Cups, Twixt, Mounds and Take Fives for breakfast, lunch and dinner is NOT balanced.


----------



## Bone Dancer

It snowed last night. Only about an inch or two and it's melting now. What a depressing way to start the day.


----------



## higginsr

oil prices scare me more than any prop ever did


----------



## morgan8586

Lost another friend to the grim reaper this week. I am so depressed....


----------



## Death's Door

I'm very sorry to hear that morgan. 

Don't be hard on yourself, Ms. Wicked. Just get back on track.


----------



## Jack Reaper

I am thinking I need to make more $$$ than I spend


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yesterday afternoon while Mr. W was outside doing a few things, he noticed that our septic tank was seeping! Upon investigation, it turned out that the pump was broken. So we made an emergency call and the septic guy is here now... 

In the meantime, I'm on the Teacher Appreciation committee at my son's school and need to make two "meals to go" baskets. We make a complete meal for four to distribute to all of the school staff, which is tomorrow.

Another busy day!


----------



## pyro

its too cold to put my props away


----------



## Bone Dancer

The winter gray days are here, good-bye sun.


----------



## Spooklights

It's warming up here, again. It needs to stay cooler. Bone Dancer, you can send your unwanted snow to Maryland. We'll take it!


----------



## Death's Door

I was very busy this passed weekend. Hubby and I went furniture shopping on Friday afternoon at 5:10 p.m. and picked out our new furniture (a reclining overstuffed light brown leather couch and matching recliner, and a reclining chair for me, and a new coffee table and we returned home at 6:58 p.m. I couldn't believe it that we found furniture that we liked that quickly. I haven't furniture shopped in 15 years. 

On Saturday, I made a pot of homemade chili, took down the vegetable garden, moved the old furniture out of the living room, cleaned the living room and was still putting away some Halloween stuff to boot. 

Sunday morning we went to pick up the new furniture and got it in the house and finished cleaning up. I actually fell asleep in my chair last night - probably from exhaustion. 

I can't wait to go home and see my new set. My ass is starting to miss my chair.


----------



## Terrormaster

Thinking I'm sick and tired of Hollywood drivel and remakes. I wanna see good horror that doesn't rely on gore, brutality, teen angst, and sex to make a buck.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Here here.....a remake of I am Legend???? Why???


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spooklights said:


> It's warming up here, again. It needs to stay cooler. Bone Dancer, you can send your unwanted snow to Maryland. We'll take it!


Always be careful what you ask for when the semi trucks start showing up in January and Febuary.


----------



## Spooklights

I'm ready! Send it on!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Good Morning Sunshines!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

To you as well MW.


----------



## Death's Door

Hello Ms. Wicked and fellow members. Hubby went back to work today after being laid off for a month. I'm glad because money was starting to get tight.


----------



## Terrormaster

Man must be something in the CT air... I've been in a mood all week and it just ain't gettin better. 

Almost all my entertainment hobbies have hit the crapper: this season of Heroes (the only network television show I cared to watch) keeps getting worse and worse; Adult Swim pulled one of the only two series (Bleach got yanked, fortunately Blood+ is still on) I cared to watch from their Saturday lineup; Hollywood keeps churning out remakes of classics that should never have been touched (Night of the Living Dead, Dawn of the Dead, Amityville Horror, Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Halloween, and now Friday the 13th and Poltergeist); I'm hearing mixed reactions on The Mist adaptation and Durabont's ending; Speed Racer is being dumbed down to a kids film (come on Hollywood how many Gen-Y's ever even heard of Speed Racer); I've heard rumblings that Tobey McGuire is taking on Robotech; and the straw that broke the camel's back - five years after acquiring the rights Fox is finally doing Dragon Ball Z (no one cares anymore, Naruto is the new hotness) and they're doing it ALL wrong (poor cast choices, bad script, bad director, no dedication to source material)... I'm done with Hollywood... The only time I'll step foot in a theater is take my daughter to a kids film (no need to drag her into this). Don't even get me started on modern video gaming. The wife wonders why I've been so fixated on Halloween stuff... Sorry had to vent... 

-TM


----------



## Spooklights

All is quiet at last on the Halloween front. By which I mean everything is put away (I think). Got most of my fall housecleaning done, too. Glad _that's_ over with!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Got the lawn done yesterday....what a relief!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Good Morning Sunshines!

I had a pretty productive day yesterday. I cracked through lots of laundry, gave the doggies a bath and did a bit of cleaning.

The weather here has dropped, so I should have another productive day.


----------



## Ghostess

One week until Thanksgiving, and I still have all the Halloween stuff up inside the house. Maybe I should just do some nice "Turkey's Revenge" scenes to tie it all in?


----------



## Death's Door

I hear ya Ghostess! It took me more time to put things away this year. Hmmmm....maybe you could feed the big spider you have on the wall some turkey. Have it wrapped in web. Just a thought.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I got just enough time for a nap before I stop for the day. Crock pot going with some soup, snow flurries, thats it for the day.


----------



## Death's Door

The temperature was 60 degrees when I left for work this morning. This afternoon it dropped down to 42 degrees and is still falling.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's a frosty morning here.

When I let the dogs out, my Lab went up to the outside waterbowl. It looked like a leaf had frozen in it. However, the way she was sniffing it, I could tell it wasn't a leaf.

This is what I found! It's frozen, half submergeed!


----------



## Terrormaster

Wow Ms.Wicked, I had no idea canine's were experimenting with cryogenics. They really should look into some better lab equipment though. Kinda gives a whole new meaning to LAB though doesn't it?

TGIF is all I gotta say though!

-TM


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It is....getting ready for tomorrows small dinner party....Just need Ms Wicked's stuffed mushroom recipe......


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> It is....getting ready for tomorrows small dinner party....Just need Ms Wicked's stuffed mushroom recipe......


So Jeff, what kind of wine are you serving? 

Yay! Mr. W just walked home. Speaking of wine...

Happy Friday!


----------



## Revenant

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> It is....getting ready for tomorrows small dinner party....Just need Ms Wicked's stuffed mushroom recipe......


Mushrooms hell... I want that mousesickle recipe! I just love frozen desserts...


----------



## Sickie Ickie

gotta have cheese, too.


----------



## Spooklights

I just went out to get the mail; what a beautiful _cold_ night it is! Doggone this Thanksgiving house cleaning....I wanted to go for a walk.


----------



## morgan8586

Its 2am and I cant sleep. Think I will go raid the fridge and forget the diet.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Good Morning my little haunters!

It's a cold morning here, but at least the sun is shining for now. Mr. W has already started on some tasks around the house and yesterday, he picked up a new dishwasher (the last one has been broken for some time.) I'm sure he'll be getting that put in today.

Mr. W is home all week so it doesn't feel like a Sunday! Gotta get ready for Thanksgiving!

Oh and Jeff, how was dinner last night?


----------



## Ghostess

I think maybe 2 more days left of taking down Halloween stuff so I can have my house back to normal for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well I got the inside decorations down now, except for a small end table where Halloween lives all year. Amazing how much brighter the living room is now. I miss the corpse that hung from the ceiling already.


----------



## Spooklights

I'm sitting here at work reading these posts, and now all I can think about is turkey and all the trimmings. Stuffing! Yum!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Woo Hoo!

I won both Battleship AND Frustration!!! I rock!


----------



## Death's Door

Atta girl Ms. Wicked!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Hee hee - well, we like playing games in our house. 

Also, it was something to do in between teacher conferences today, of which both went well. I'm very proud of both of them.


----------



## Death's Door

I'm glad the parent/teacher conferences went well for you Ms. Wicked. 

I made my stuffing, no-sugar added sweet potatoe pie and no-sugar added cranberry sauce last night and all I have to do tonight is wipe down the kitchen and bathrooms. I also plan to watch the Charlie Brown's Thanksgiving special tonight. All seems to be going to plan.


----------



## Ghostess

I have almost all of the Halloween stuff put away finally. I just have to get my bedroom, my bathroom, and the dining room done. 

Today, Andy's got the day off, so we're taking the girls to the zoo. Fun fun!


----------



## AzKittie74

Wanted to wish you all a Very Happy Thanksgiving!!

I spent the day baking cookies and making some dishes that keep well over night. I sorta feel like a lil kid hehe I am super excited about putting the Christmas tree up after dinner tomorrow and spending time with my kids decorating it ;O) altho Halloween is my FAVORITE holiday I love that my family likes to be involved with the xmas stuff. I have all my Halloween stuff taken down but I put most of it in my room on a pot shelf up high so I can see it everyday ;O)
Ghostess I'm jelous! we don't have a zoo where I live.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Happy Turkey Day, remember save the bones, you might be able to make a prop out of them.


----------



## slightlymad

Gobble Gobble time to go back for more Gobble


----------



## Revenant

And a wonderful Thanksgiving with the relatives it was. And I have Friday off. Life is good. Lessee... what else is going thru my mind...

Jeff Dunham comes up with good characters, but he will never, ever top Peanut.

"'At's good 'at's good 'at's GOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!"


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Good Morning Sunshines!!!!!!!!

I hope that everybody had a great Thanksgiving! We sure did!

What's particularly nice is that my little brother got off of work a couple of hours early so he popped by! It was late, about 10:00 p.m. or so but still the others were still here. He decided to stay the night and is still sleeping!

So today it's leftovers and who knows what else!


----------



## Terrormaster

Ahhh, the holiday season has officially began. I've been given the official order to slow down the Halloween stuff and get in the darn spirit hehehe.

Black Friday... How come they get "Black Friday" and we get "Mischief Night"? It just sounds sooo much cooler. We should come up with our own days to go around the Halloween season... I propose we call October 1st "All Skulls Day" - ok, thats all I got hehehe.

Well, guess its about time to drag all the Christmas decor out of the basement then... :googly: 

-TM


----------



## Revenant

Terrormaster said:


> Black Friday... How come they get "Black Friday" and we get "Mischief Night"? It just sounds sooo much cooler. We should come up with our own days to go around the Halloween season...
> 
> -TM


Isn't the night before Halloween called Devil's Night?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Good Morning!

It's a sunny but wind day here in Chicagoland. Good day to carry on and get things done around the house!


----------



## Death's Door

Gooda morning to all!!!!!

Took this weekend to put up the Christmas decorations and started on the inside yesterday. Had a great Saturday night with the pokeno ladies. We made "comfort food" dishes and just had a great time playing pokeno and hanging out by the fire. 

I went to the doctor on Monday for my blood pressure checkup and it was normal (the only thing on me that's normal I guess) and I lost 2 1/2 pounds in three weeks. So far a total of 49 1/2 pounds lost (and I hope I never have to find them again!!!!!).


----------



## Bone Dancer

The snow is going sideways past my window at a fair speed I might add.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Just blowing today, did get a good dusting last night though.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Darn. Gota make a run to the store. I was hopeing to stay indoors all day. One of the things I hate about winter is that you have to "suite up" before you can go out.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

DaWeiner, great job on your weight loss! I'm so proud of you - you've really been motivated!!!!

Bill, be careful in the cold weather!!!!

The wind has died down and it's turned into a rather nice day. I really enjoyed my walk this afternoon.


----------



## slightlymad

Ah 50 degrees and sunny here.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

30's and not so warm here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Chilly day today.....I need to finish the bathroom.


----------



## gypsichic

ho hum..........


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mmmmm 25 degrees. wind chill 17. I think I will bake some cookies this afternoon, help warm the house up.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Mmmmmm, cookies.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

_ "C" is for Cookie
That's good enough for me... _


----------



## Adam I

Radio Shack has gone to **ll

A cookie does sound good


----------



## Bone Dancer

In case you were wondering they were peanut butter cookies with chopped chasews in them. I wonder why you never get as many cookies as they say you should get.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Bone Dancer said:


> In case you were wondering they were peanut butter cookies with chopped chasews in them. I wonder why you never get as many cookies as they say you should get.


A question comes to mind...how many times did you like the spoon before baking?


----------



## Bone Dancer

A good cook always checks to see that everything tastes just right. This may take multiple tests. It's better to have a few good cookies then lots of bad ones.


----------



## Ghostess

Bone Dancer said:


> A good cook always checks to see that everything tastes just right. This may take multiple tests. It's better to have a few good cookies then lots of bad ones.


Either my sister doesn't taste-test her cookies, or she had really defective tastebuds.   :googly:

I finally started getting the Xmas stuff out of the attic and am finally getting the last of the Halloween stuff put up there. I need to go buy another package of printer paper so I can cut a ton of snowflakes and paper chains again this year. Especially since my mom is supposed to be in town for the holidays!


----------



## Death's Door

Get cracking Ghostess!!!! I know you're burnt out but just think - all this crap will be over in less than a month. Can you believe it?


----------



## Ghostess

Thank goodness! I was sick of Xmas before October 1st!

I did get the tree put together, the wreaths hung on the front of the house and all 8 of the small boxes down. I still have to get the rest of the Halloween stuff up though, but I got some put away today. I was able to take a bath in my garden tub yesterday since I took the gorilla out finally..lol


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Our Christmas stuff will go up this weekend, Saturday and Sunday.

To each their own, but I prefer to put it up in December and not too early.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The bathroom is almost done.
Have to set the toilet, mount the sink, set the new rod...I know there is something else....?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Ghostess said:


> Thank goodness! I was sick of Xmas before October 1st!
> 
> I did get the tree put together, the wreaths hung on the front of the house and all 8 of the small boxes down. I still have to get the rest of the Halloween stuff up though, but I got some put away today. I was able to take a bath in my garden tub yesterday since I took the gorilla out finally..lol


(reminder- I need to set up the live video from Ghostess' garden zooming in on her bathtub)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, all the baseboards are done with the quarter round and painted.
Still have to set the toilet, mount the sink and put up the shower curtain rod.

Got side tracked and put the quarter round down in the other bedroom, since I was cutting trim anyways......Hopefully today I will finish this. I'm only 2 months behind on this project!!!


----------



## gypsichic

whats the problem??? chop chop! get that bathroom done already!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Good Morning Sunshines!!!!!

I just got in from walking the dogs and it's cold! The wind has some bite!

Happy Friday!


----------



## Spooklights

Whee! I'm going to a concert tonight! First time I've been out in ages to something besides the store.


----------



## Revenant

Drat... the Trans Siberian Orchestra is going to be playing on a Sunday here this year... which means I'll be at work... grrr...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Revenant said:


> Drat... the Trans Siberian Orchestra is going to be playing on a Sunday here this year... which means I'll be at work... grrr...


That sucks! We saw them last year, great show.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ms. Wicked said:


> Good Morning Sunshines!!!!!
> 
> I just got in from walking the dogs and it's cold! The wind has some bite!
> 
> Happy Friday!


Lets see, two to three inches of snow and a 20-30mph wind. "Bite" is not the word I used today.


----------



## Revenant

There was a mysterious cardboard tube on my front porch when I went out to eat tonight... my Craftsman tool skeleton poster finally got here! Heh. Now, where to hang it...


----------



## hawkchucker

Revenant said:


> There was a mysterious cardboard tube on my front porch when I went out to eat tonight... my Craftsman tool skeleton poster finally got here! Heh. Now, where to hang it...


pics of this please!!


----------



## Revenant

Don't have a camera, sorry. If you Google "Craftsman tool skeleton" there's still a picture or two floating around out there... unfortunately the video of the commercial itself is gone. Too bad; I think it was the best ad concept they ever did.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Revenant said:


> Don't have a camera, sorry. If you Google "Craftsman tool skeleton" there's still a picture or two floating around out there... unfortunately the video of the commercial itself is gone. Too bad; I think it was the best ad concept they ever did.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Last night was my son's first band concert! It was so much fun and brought back a flood of band memories! :googly: 

I went grocery shopping yesterday and got stocked up on food. I also officially started Christmas shopping; we got a fish tank and accessories for my little guy, who's been wanted an aquarium for a while.

Our water softener also packed in. Everything seems to be packing in at once: the dishwasher, washing machine, switch and pump for the septic and now this. The new softener is going to be installed tomorrow.

So today I'm going to make a batch of chili and we'll put up the tree. It should be a nice day.


----------



## Revenant

WAHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

The Blue Man Group is going to be in St Louis on April 4th!! I am SO going. I caught them on The Complex tour a couple years ago and it was the best show I've ever seen. I'm getting a ticket for my nephew... a nine year old boy should NOT miss these guys if the opportunity arises.

Circumstances will force me to miss the Trans Siberian Orchestra this year... no WAY am I going to miss both them and Blue Man in the same year. Nope, ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Bone Dancer

O-joy, six inches of snow and more on the way. Staying home tomorrow I guess.


----------



## Black Cat

Good Morning, well it's a brisk 18 degrees here with already an inch of snow on the ground. It's supposed to change to freezing rain later tonight. The snow shovels are burried behind the all the halloween stuff that we brought into the garage yesterday.
Looks like a good day for making a pot of Turkey Barley soup.
Crossing fingers for a snow day from school Monday.


----------



## NoahFentz

I heard my wife mention snow but wasnt paying attention. I've been working six days a week lately which leaves me one day off. Slowly putting Halloween away but getting side tracked. Cleaned up the computer though. Updated virus protection , backed up files, massive amounts of deletions. So much crap on this computer. I did manage shooting a small video of the haunt in the basement. Did not like the quality of the digital video camera. I think the kids mentioned xmas is in a few weeks?


----------



## skeletonowl

snow. I'm going to see Trans Siberian Ochestra lol and as for Blue Man Group I have the dvd revenent.

This is a horrible week for music! Three bands I like, One that I LOVE and they just started out, has had deaths. And Mr. Kineval died.


----------



## Adam I

It's raining here


----------



## slightlymad

Damn video software


----------



## Spooklights

Rain again. Where's the snow?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Snow again. Where's the rain?


----------



## Adam I

Cold again. Where's the 60 degree nights?


----------



## Revenant

Tired again. Where's the steady-income-without-having-to-work?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Good Morning Sunshines!!!!!

I hope everybody had a good weekend!!!!!

We did - we got the tree and lights up. The weather here on Saturday was positively dreadful. So we just lit the fire and got the decorating done. 

I'm finishing a tree skirt to match the stockings that I made three years ago!!!!!! 

Me thinks this is going to be a busy week.


----------



## Spooklights

It's our 19th wedding anniversary today. Where has the time gone?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Spooklights said:


> It's our 19th wedding anniversary today. Where has the time gone?


Well, congratulations! 
Doing anything special?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Wonder where ms P is ?


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats Spookylights!!!!! I know what ya mean.

How is everyone today.


----------



## Spooklights

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Well, congratulations!
> Doing anything special?


We're going out to dinner. We work different shifts and usually have different days off, so it's nice to be able to spend some time together once and awhile.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spooklights said:


> It's our 19th wedding anniversary today. Where has the time gone?


Congrats from me too, wow 19 years, either its working or your to lazy to bury the body. Just kidding, happy anniversary to you both.

Dam, just was outside, 23 degrees, 25-30 mph winds, and almost a 1/2 inch crust of ice on top of the snow. Glad I was only walking out to the garage and back.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's it BD..? You should at least a foot of snow by now!! lol

Been windy as heck here for the last 2 days too. BRrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## scareme

Congrats Spooklights! 19 years of bliss right?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> That's it BD..? You should at least a foot of snow by now!! lol
> 
> Been windy as heck here for the last 2 days too. BRrrrrrrrrr....


That ice crust is on top of about 6 to 8 inches of snow. I have to hook the dogs up and see if I can get to town in the morning.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Congratulations Spooklights!!!!

Good Morning !!!!!!!

Well, less than two weeks before MIL crashes into town! Anybody want to adopt me for three weeks?


----------



## turtle2778

HURRY RUN its not too late. You can make it to KY. I'll be at the border with your bubba teeth so we can sneak you across the border.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Bone Dancer said:


> That ice crust is on top of about 6 to 8 inches of snow. I have to hook the dogs up and see if I can get to town in the morning.


Too funny BD!


----------



## Spooklights

scareme said:


> Congrats Spooklights! 19 years of bliss right?


We've had 19 very good years. I feel very lucky when I hear about some _other_ relationships. 

Thanks for the good wishes, everybody!


----------



## dave the dead

My absolute favorite radio station changed formats last night....going fine yesterday with a huge varietly of classic rock and very few commercials, and woke up today to the oldies... WTH are they thinking?????? Just another reason to hate this dispicable season of joy.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hang in there Dave, it only hurts for a little while.


----------



## Revenant

Like my favorite local station... a college campus station, run by the media arts department. For years, my favorite station... had a show for everything, but was very big on alternative and obscure. Stuff you couldn't hear anywhere else. Then, a couple years ago, they make a bold new change... it's exclusively Urban Beat now. Yep, all rap, all the time. Wow, what a great move... you just can't hear that stuff _anywhere_...

And thanks to the money-slurping fatass greedmachines of the music industry, and their whineybitch celebrity mouthpieces like Lars Ulrich, we have no more Napster or MX. So any music that's out of print is now out of existence, and little-known bands can no longer be heard outside of their local area. If some ponytailed yuppie can't pad his bank account off of it, you can't hear it. *_sigh_*


----------



## playfx

I want my Napster back..........DAMN YOU LARS!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Time pull out the old vinyls.

Remember vinyls? I miss vinyls...

Good morning sunshines!!!!! We got about 3-4 inches of snow last night and it's still coming down. Thankfully, I don't have to go anywhere today.


----------



## Ghostess

It was cold at the bus stop with the kids this morning, especially without all that hair to keep my head and neck warm.


----------



## Spooklights

IT'S SNOWING!!!!!!!!!!

Yes, I'm happy! Let it snow!


----------



## Death's Door

Ms. Wicked said:


> Time pull out the old vinyls.
> 
> Remember vinyls? I miss vinyls...


I have a friend that still has a huge collection of vinyls and still plays them. He played them at a party the dart league was hosting and they just sounded great. I was going through them and checking out the covers. It brough back a lot of memories for me.

Ghostess, how many inches did you get cut off?

We are expected to have snow today. So far I'm told it should be a light dusting but on the local weather channels today they said 1-3. Which one is it?

Revenant, Playfx, and Dave - I am sorry to hear about your radio station dilemma and yes, Lars does suck. I'm sure he is not hurting for money so why can't we have Napster.


----------



## Ghostess

We had frost on the roof this morning, and today's high is supposed to be mid-70s. Gotta love Florida weather.

I went from this:
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h100/ghostessdeanna/DSC01264-1.jpg

to this:
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h100/ghostessdeanna/DeehaircutNov07.jpg

I got about 6 inches cut off the length, and LOTS of layers. It's so thin now. It was supposed to be cut like this:
http://www.hairstylesdesign.com/gallery/fiche.php?id=568

But the girl didn't cut it short enough. I think she was afraid I'd hate it or freak out. I even had a pic of me with short hair with me to assuage her fears, and had the owner tell her how short my hair's been several times over the years, but she still was too scared that I'd be mad. I just let her leave it longer, and when I go back to get it trimmed in 4 weeks, I'll have someone else cut it to the right length and shape.


----------



## Death's Door

Wow Ghostess - your new do looks great. From the picture of the hairstyle that you wanted, it looks like you could 2 inches shorter. The girl was probably scared about going shorter on ya but after you take that much off (6 inches), she should have just shortened it more. Also, when hair is wet, it tends to "look" longer until you blow dry it and it does shrink up some. Maybe that is what she was thinking it would do. 

I used to be a hairdresser.


----------



## Ghostess

Thanks DW!

Yeah, the layers on the top even need to be shorter. I printed the picture out into a lifesized head just to make sure it was right, and she kept saying I should "get used" to it being shorter. I was like, whatever... She did dry it and straighten it, then cut it some more, textured it and all that while it was dry so she could make sure she was getting it close to what I wanted. I had too much stuff to do when I got home, otherwise I'd have tried to fix the top and back with some extra styling and make it pouf up like it's supposed to. She didn't blend the bangs with the sides at all either. Oh well... It doesn't look bad, per se... and like I told her, I can always get more cut later.


----------



## Revenant

just look at it like a prop... it's a work in progress. A little work here, a little work there... now tweak it a little...

Looks like I'm finally going to make it all the way through The Silmarillion. Having the CDs to listen to while reading makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's a nice cut - it makes you look younger.

DaWeiner, I could use a good hairdresser. I have crazy, wild hair - it's naturally wavy/curly and impossible to manage. Therefore, I usually don't attempt to tame or style it. Doing so means spending a lot of time and I can't be arsed.

Usually, I work with the curl and let it go or I'll French braid it to keep it tidy and smart. I guess I put my effort into my clothes - I loves clothes and hope it detracts from the crazy hair.


----------



## dave the dead

i have no hair.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

dave the dead said:


> i have no hair.


Well that makes it easy for you then, eh?

Either does Mr. W - and I love him so.


----------



## dave the dead

yep, easy! I have the baldness gene in both families, so never had a chance. The fun part is when i get to tease my two sons who currently have shoulder length hair and pony tails that their hair will quit growing long before they do!


----------



## Ghostess

LOL Dave

My husband is bald, so he gets a lot of picking on. He just tells them that what he lacks up there, me more than makes up for in other areas. 

As far as my hair goes... I think it's the bangs that make me look younger. Every time I have bangs and you can see my eyebrows, I look like I did when I was 5 years old...lol (I mean, it's reminiscent of what I looked like, not that I look like I'm 5.... I may ACT like I'm 5 though... lol)
)


----------



## playfx

So Ghostess, you should have told them you wanted to donate your hair, maybe she would have cut it the way you wanted.


----------



## trishaanne

Must be the season for haircuts. I'm getting ready to cut almost a foot of mine off, and it's going to be donated to Locks of Love. Just have to find the right time to do it. Of course, now that I found a picture of the way I want it, the temperature drops to 19 degrees, which is making me rethink this whole thing till spring, LOL


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Great idea about donating hair!!!! Where I get my hair cut, there is a wall display acknowledging all of the girls who have donated their hair.


----------



## dave the dead

yes, yes! Very admirable idea. You are a hero!
(says the follically challenged man in the third row)


----------



## Spookyboo

My Girlfriend donated her hair twice she has super long hair and she lets it grow for 3 years at a time then donates. I would love to do that but I love my Long hair and couldn't bring myself to get it cut off. Luckily there are wonderful people out there that do.


----------



## Ghostess

Well, my initial intention was to donate, but that was when I was thinking of going much shorter. Then I found that hair cut that I loved and had to have, but it meant only taking off about 6 inches. Not enough to donate. Funny thing... I finally washed my hair today. It looks like I still have a ton of hair when I don't straighten it..lol

And.... man I am CRANKY today! My back hurts (sciatica acting up MAJORLY today), and now my damned washing machine won't drain or spin. Thankfully, I think it's just the pump, which I can replace myself. I just can't move the dang thing to open it up because my back hurts. IT's driving me NUTS not being able to work on it now. I did manage to get most of the water out of it, and all the towels out of it. Gawd, I HATE hand wringing towels!


----------



## slightlymad

Man just a lousy day but I did get to play with my snow plow last night


----------



## playfx

Got my snow plow ready, but I don't feel like using it yet. I think its because I have to load all that salt......ugg.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well at least the sun was out today, no wind, and up to 28. My sidewalk is still covered with ice and frozen wet snow.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

My wife went in with the intention of donating her hair. She called twice to make sure the salon sh went to would. They told her they could do that both times. She went in, they chopped it off... and then were like- oh, we don't do that. (!) That's the ONLY reason she did it! She was sooo furious, she will NEVER do it again.

Ghostess, no matter how you look- with your sexy longhair, or the new french-type elegance, you will always look beautiful to me.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I slipped n my job yesterday and sprained my ankle. My entire job consists of walking. I'll be in pain for awhile. Can't stop walking on my job or my paycheck stops. (sigh)


----------



## playfx

Get Well Soon Sickie!


----------



## Ghostess

Sickie Ickie said:


> My wife went in with the intention of donating her hair. She called twice to make sure the salon sh went to would. They told her they could do that both times. She went in, they chopped it off... and then were like- oh, we don't do that. (!) That's the ONLY reason she did it! She was sooo furious, she will NEVER do it again.
> 
> Ghostess, no matter how you look- with your sexy longhair, or the new french-type elegance, you will always look beautiful to me.


Dang, that would pi$$ me off royally! Every year, there's an event here at the local malls that the local hairdressers do where hair cuts are free if you are donating your hair. I'd wait for something like that if I were wary about the hair actually getting donated.

And thank you  You are too sweet!


----------



## Death's Door

Sickie Ickie said:


> I slipped n my job yesterday and sprained my ankle. My entire job consists of walking. I'll be in pain for awhile. Can't stop walking on my job or my paycheck stops. (sigh)


Keep it wrapped during the day with the ACE bandage and when you're home take the bandage off and try to keep off it by elevating it.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hey Sic, check with Marylin at ACC. Maybe you can get a replacement for that ankle. Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, I went out and hit the stores all day and got my Christmas shopping finished! I left the house at 9:20 a.m. and got back at 3:45!

I correct myself, almost finished - I still have a couple of people, but I'll be getting them gift cards.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Mr. W just went out to Home Depot with the kids. I managed to sneak in all of the presents and hide them in my sewing room. Nobody ever goes in there!


----------



## Vlad

I'm still packing Halloween stuff away.


----------



## slightlymad

Just finished packing Halloween now to get it to storage and maybe bring home some of that other holiday stuff


----------



## Bone Dancer

I sure wish this cold I got would go away, five days is enough.


----------



## Spooklights

We are seeing a lot of that at the doctor's office where I work. It seems to be a 2 week cold.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spooklights said:


> We are seeing a lot of that at the doctor's office where I work. It seems to be a 2 week cold.


Geeeee thanks Spooky  , I seem to be down to the sinus draining part now, but I am feeling better


----------



## slightlymad

Ah the oldest has left for florida now maybe we can get the house clean and have some peace


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm so good at Battleship!!!! I beat my kid three games in a row!!! (I did warn him that I play to win....)

So, school was closed for one kid, open for the other. I've played games with my son, cooked and spent much of the day in my sewing room trying to tidy it up a little bit.

I also spoke to my MIL who saw news in the UK about the midwest ice storms. I told her not to worry, the storm is moving through and forecast to be clear by the weekend...

Woo hoo! She's bring me my favorite Thornton's chocolates!!!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

And you were going to share these chocolates with us, weren't you?

Wow, the snow is really coming down right now. I think I should have went into town yesterday.


----------



## Spooklights

Bone Dancer said:


> Geeeee thanks Spooky  , I seem to be down to the sinus draining part now, but I am feeling better


Glad to hear it! At least it'll be gone before the holiday.


----------



## tuck

I'm so tired of sneezing. Let's see it's 11:30 pm now only 7 1/2 hours of work left.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well, I got about 6 to 8 inches of new snow to look at. O'joy.


----------



## Black Cat

Winter storm watch is up for North Jersey for Thursday....3-6 inches of snow and sleet. My luck they won't cancel school and opt for an early dismissal which puts every parent on the road at the same time to slip and slid all over.


----------



## trishaanne

Looks like we've got just a wet weekend in store for us down here at the shore. Hopefully we'll get some of that snow down here so we can take this huge snow blower we got for Christmas last year out for a test drive, finally. Anyone got a pair of stilts we can use, since neither hubby or myself is tall enough to work this monster!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It looks like there are lots of sick folks... add me to the list.

Black Cat, I hope that you guys don't get hit too badly. Did you have school today?

I just had a bowl of soup. I made a ham and lentil soup yesterday with the ham bone yesterday. I added hot sauce to it so that I could a) taste it and b) it helps to clear my nasals for a few minutes.

I'm a bad sick person. And last night, I stepped on a pin in my sewing room. I'm surprised it didn't happen sooner, to be honest. It went in a good 1/4 " in the arch. It was weird - when I pulled it out, I could feel the skin "tugging." Strangely, there was no blood but I sure do feel it today. I'm going to put some more antiseptic spray on it just to be safe.


----------



## Bone Dancer

The sun is shining, the sky is blue, and I am getting out of the house before I go nuts. Between being sick and bad weather I been indoors for five days.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm glad you're feeling better...

I'm soooo sick right now. And I've got the hiccups.


----------



## Black Cat

Ms. Wicked sorry to hear your sick. Get well soon!! Drink lots of fluids and get some rest.
BD glad your feeling better.

Here comes the snow...... 4-8 inches predicted and we have an early school dismissal today. Oh boy nothing like serving lunch to High School kids at 9:15am. Should be a crazy day for sure.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Really MsW, lots of water ( tea, coffee, ect ) helps a lot. Just snuggle under a warm blanket and rest

Thanks BC, it is starting to mist lightly here, should make for good driving later tonight when it freezes.


----------



## Spooklights

Don't forget the hot toddies, Ms. Wicked. I'm not sure if they cure colds, but they sure do make you forget about them. 

We're supposed to get snow on Saturday! Which is great, but I have to drive to Essex in it, and I get lost in my own neighborhood.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Good luck Spooky, sounds like you should pack a survival kit or something. Let see now, Food, hot coffee, map, flare gun, flash light, blankets. Take it easy and drive careful. It's getting so I hate driving in snow.

Hope your feeling better MsW, and yes hot toddies or buttered rum are good for colds.


----------



## Black Cat

Well the snow and ice slush is hard packed this morning. The plows did a good job of plowing in the driveway last night. The stuff is just way to hard and heavy to shovel out with a snow shovel so let's just hope I don't rip off the bottom of the car when I back out this morning. 
More snow coming in Saturday night into Sunday with warnings straight through to Monday. Crossing fingers for a snow day from School on Monday. 
I feel awful this morning, my head is pounding and I can't stop sneezing. My head feels like it weighs a hundred pounds. 
Well it's off to work and then a company Christmas party tonight.


----------



## Bone Dancer

If I were you BC I would stay home from the party. You need the rest and they don't need your germs. Unless there are people there you dont like and want to share with.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Bone Dancer said:


> If I were you BC I would stay home from the party. You need the rest and they don't need your germs. *Unless there are people there you dont like and want to share with.*


Well BD, in that case she should stay home and share the germs with Vlad! 

I hope you feel better BC. There's so much going around. This cold has knocked me flat this week. I still feel yucky. Mr. W has been gone since Monday and I can't wait for him to come home today so that I can dose up on NyQuil or Theraflu and just sleep...


----------



## Death's Door

Take care of yourself my fellow hauntforum members that are battling the colds. Definitely hot toddies and soup should be on the menu. 

So far in my part of NJ, the weather is just wet. This morning we had heavy fog but should clear out. 

Today is my work's Christmas Party and also payday with a bonus (fingers crossed). Today is also my last day of work until the new year (Woohoo)!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hot Toddie's aren't quit my thing, maybe a Hot Sharon of something like that?


----------



## Revenant

SNOW!!

Man, I've been reading posts from people on here getting crazy big snow for weeks now; it looks like we're getting our first fall. Looks peaceful, drifting down... I just hope the roads are clear going to work tomorrow. Generally the road crews here in St Louis are really on the ball, trucks out in force at first sign of bad snow/ice. Crossing my fingers... get just enough to be pretty, not enough to be a hassle... lol always hope for perfection heheh


----------



## scareme

I'm back. We finally got power back on yesterday afternoon, after the big ice storm that hit. Was out since Mon at 3:00 am. Not so bad since we had two fireplaces for heat and lanterns for light, and a borrowed gererator to keep the food in the fridge from going bad. But no shower since the water was cold, and we couldn't heat it on the stove since that was electric too. My son still doesn't have power on at his place. I wonder how Slimy and Gypsichic are doing? I noticed they haven't posted this week. I hope they have some power or at least heat. Anyway things are back to normal and it feels good.


----------



## slightlymad

Ah the living room is cleaned up the cookies are cooling and everyone is settled in for a nice quiet night.


----------



## trishaanne

I was decorating the house for Christmas today and was putting the storage boxes back up into the attic. After a few dozen trips up and down the steps trying to balance empty boxes, I got tired and threw the last few up the steps. Well, I hear a crash and bouncing down the steps comes a skull. I guess I hit the birdbath full of skulls up in the attic and knocked it over. Ah....nothing like a few skulls rolling down the attic steps to remind us that Halloween will be here before you know it!


----------



## Spooklights

The promised snow seems to have gone somewhere else. Oh well.


----------



## Bone Dancer

So much for feeling better, this stuff just will not leave. Calling the doc monday and see what they are doing for this grud.


----------



## Fangs

Hope they can do something for you BD!!!! Boy is it good to be home! :devil:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

got over 12" of snow here last night.


----------



## Mazz

Seems like the only snow we get here in Florida comes out of Miami.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Fangsy!!!!! How the heck have you been?

Brycie, we only got about 5" last night. We could see the further south you were, the harder you were hit.

Well, Mr. W left for the airport about 45 minutes ago to collect his mum.

He took the little guy and my older son is across the street playing at his friend's house. I've got soup on, a fresh loaf of French bread and the fireplace is lit. 

I'm enjoy my last moments of peace by myself. If you hear screams, they could be coming from my house. I may be in need of rescue. Please send in the troops.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

_I will be nice.
I will be nice.
I will be nice.

Even if MIL takes jabs and makes snide remarks when Mr. W isn't around, I'll bite my tongue...

I won't retaliate or swear or yell.

I'll be nice.
I'll be nice.
I'll be nice._


----------



## Bone Dancer

Not a problem Kellie. I'll keep the copter on stand by and the bluckies are ready to go.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ok, still digging out of the snow. Looks like about 12 inches.
I've got the horse shoe part done, now I need to get the other part of the drive done.
Maybe I might need to get a snow blower after all??
My back is a bit sore!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I got stuck coming home in my driveway tonight....I'm not fond of snow...


----------



## pyro

fond thats being nice --  --i HATE snow,thurs -friday plowed 24hrs straight then again on sunday from 4am -7pm this sucks . i dont know if im coming or going :googly:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Do you pick up extra bucks plowing?


----------



## Vlad

> I will be nice.
> I will be nice.
> I will be nice.


Yeah right, lol.

Only had`a`few inches of ice pack and crystals to shovel here in NJ. One week to go until vacation time.


----------



## Ghostess

Mazz said:


> Seems like the only snow we get here in Florida comes out of Miami.


Bahahahahahaha!!!

Snow? What is this snow that everyone keeps talking about?  It's been in the high 70s/low 80s for the past couple of weeks here -- Absolutely GORGEOUS top-down-on-the-Jeep weather, laying-out-by-the-pool weather ! Of course, that doesn't make for a very "Christmas-y" feel. We had a front move through late yesterday, and it hit freezing last night, and was 34° at the bus stop with the kids this morning. High today : 54°. MUCH more like the season!

And my momma's coming for Christmas!! I'm so excited!! She'll be staying with us for a couple of days after staying with one of my sisters. We get her for the big day and the day before that, so I'm so stoked.

And, I've been getting house projects done. Both girls' rooms are painted and moved around, all carpets are cleaned, a new infinite burner switch is on the way for my stove so we'll have all 4 burners to cook with for the first time in 13 years..lol My washing machine is fixed, my vacuum cleaner died and got fixed last night, and my yard is mowed, all Halloween is put up and I even got weed killer out in the lawn. Now all I have to do is pressure wash the driveway and pool deck and clean up the rest of the house (which is a wreck from all the other projects) and finish getting the last of the holiday decor put out.

It's nice to be "in the spirit" for once.


----------



## pyro

Sickie Ickie said:


> Do you pick up extra bucks plowing?


after 40 its time and 1/2 thats it--unless you want to count all the cursing /yelling and shovel throwing as a bonus


----------



## AzKittie74

WOW! Ghostess I'm tired from just reading what you've been up to! what kinda coffee are you brewing??haha
No snow here but from what I'm reading it is a menace and I guess I should be happy to not have to dig my way out of the garage, but I sure would love to peg some of the people I know with a large icy snowball!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

24 hours into the visit and all is well. This morning, she even told me how slim I looked!  

Now it's time to put the kettle on for a nice cup of tea.


----------



## tuck

AzKittie74 said:


> WOW! Ghostess I'm tired from just reading what you've been up to! what kinda coffee are you brewing??haha
> No snow here but from what I'm reading it is a menace and I guess I should be happy to not have to dig my way out of the garage, but I sure would love to peg some of the people I know with a large icy snowball!!


You have to watch out for the icy snowballs. They can cause a concussion. Especially if you put them in the freezer for a day or so before you throw it at somebody.


----------



## slimy

scareme said:


> I'm back. We finally got power back on yesterday afternoon, after the big ice storm that hit. Was out since Mon at 3:00 am. Not so bad since we had two fireplaces for heat and lanterns for light, and a borrowed gererator to keep the food in the fridge from going bad. But no shower since the water was cold, and we couldn't heat it on the stove since that was electric too. My son still doesn't have power on at his place. I wonder how Slimy and Gypsichic are doing? I noticed they haven't posted this week. I hope they have some power or at least heat. Anyway things are back to normal and it feels good.


Our electricity was restored this evening ( after being without power for EIGHT DAYS). I forgot how bad it sucked being off the grid for this long. We at least, have a gas stove and gas hot water. Around 700,000 people here in Oklahoma were powerless and most had it WAAAAY worse then we did.

Glad to hear that Scareme is alright. Gypsi, what about you?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

tuck said:


> You have to watch out for the icy snowballs. They can cause a concussion. Especially if you put them in the freezer for a day or so before you throw it at somebody.


hmmmm.... Cosby should use that in a routine.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I must be starting to feel better, I am starting to feel like I need to be working on a prop or something. Now if I could just fight through the snow drifts to the garage and get some materials.


----------



## Revenant

Getting ready to go in for evening #9 of a 12-straight-day work run. My feet hurt... I want a weekend! I don't think I'll even make it to the bar Friday night... I got a feeling it's gonna be crash and burn lol

Man 2nd shift just kinda eats your life up.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Sickie Ickie said:


> hmmmm.... Cosby should use that in a routine.


LMAO - that's what I thought of! I had that album when I was a kid and love it!

Well, day two went well with MIL. We did a wee bit of shopping and met my stepmom for lunch.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hang in there MsW, you can do it.


----------



## Revenant

Snack day at work tonight! Gotta love the Christmas season. Wow, what a lotta munchies people brought. 1st break, lunch, 2nd break... we all worked hard to clear all the food off of the table lol... and there was still a few leftovers people took home! Not mine tho... everyone ate my veggie/creamcheese "pizza" and asked me for the how-to! I brought my lunch tonight and brought it right back home... guess I'll be eating it tomorrow night!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Why can't people keep it simple?

Mr. W has been away, I've been sick for over a week...; he didn't get back until after 8:30 p.m. last night. I entertained his mum for two days, which is fine.

Then this morning, while the kids are eating breakfast, some rocket scientist here decided to make bloody f'ing porridge for breakfast! MIL is not used to our appliances and I just knew it would go wrong. (I looked at Mr. W, he gave me the 'don't say anything' wave of the hand.) 

Sure enough, MIL dumps the stuff in the microwave and a minute and a half later, the stuff starts bubbling over... it creates a huge mess and when she went to take it out, Mr. W says "Be careful Mum - it's hot."

So she picks up the measuring jug (that she used to try to cook it) and guess what? She shouts "OMG! It's hot and in her hurry to put it down, turns and bumps into a dog and spills a bunch of it.. of course, the dogs don't mind - I guess I'm the only person who doesn't like f'ing porridge... and there was this huge mess.

I just looked at Mr. W. Then I went up to my sewing room...

Oh - Good Morning everybody!!! :googly:


----------



## dave the dead

can I have her recipe for bloody f'ing porridge? It sounds delightful.


----------



## Revenant

Damn. My temp gig is over 2 days early. No work til after New Years.

I'm very disappointed at not getting to work tonight and tomorrow. They said earlier in the week that Thursday and Friday would be a skeleton crew and I thought "Whoa, how cool is THAT?!" But I won't get to work with the skeletons. Guess I'm too fleshy.


----------



## Vlad

I like doughnuts.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I don't like donuts. I worked at Dunkin Donuts when I was 16 and the smell grossed me out.

Good Morning Sunshines!!!!!

The little guy's last day of school was yesterday and my older son has the annual skating party this morning! I hope I don't fall!


----------



## scareme

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas! I'm headed off to Iowa to see family and my Mom doesn't have a PC so I'll be out of touch for a week. Hope everyones Hoilday's are great.


----------



## Vlad

And so it begins..............11 days in a row with no work, and only having to use 3 vacation days to do it. Peace on earth and good will to men, especially me, hehehe..........


----------



## pyro

and so it begins...........12 days in a row with no work,and i too have only used 3 vacation days to do it, Merry Chirstmas to all & Happy New Year


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yay!!!!

Mr. W is home now until Jan 2 too!!!!

Merry Christmas everybody!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad

I m going to work to escape from the children this year


----------



## Vlad

> I m going to work to escape from the children this year


Does that include Donna?


----------



## Revenant

Whilst Christmas shopping last night, I bought myself a present; Target had the _Firefly_ DVD boxed set on sale. I don't have cable so I never saw the show but I loved the Serenity movie, so I just hadda buy it. OMG I love this show. I am so geeking out over it.


----------



## playfx

I've never seen firefly, I guess I need to get with the program.....lol.

You now what makes me mad is the switch from analog to digital cable in 08, no more camping trips with the TV I guess.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, is it ever foggy out. It's 36 with a lite drizzel. Hope it don't freeze tonight.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looks like it's raining...but alias, it's just the snow melting from the roof.

Balmy 39 degrees today.


----------



## Revenant

It's *SIXTY* degrees in St. Louis today! Needless to say all the snow's melted. Except for the big plow-piles in the parking lots. Geez, the weather's weird this year.


----------



## dave the dead

Revenant said:


> It's *SIXTY* degrees in St. Louis today! Needless to say all the snow's melted. Except for the big plow-piles in the parking lots. Geez, the weather's weird this year.


I spent about 9 yrs in the STL area and remember it well...one january we went to the zoo with the weather in the 70's....I also remember driving on a six inch base of ice pellets...


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The snow is melting here too... we're supposed to get rain that will turn into snow tonight.

Well, I knew MIL was getting into a funny mood yesterday. Something just happened in the kitchen, although I was upstairs and don't know exactly what.

I think MIL was criticizing and "tut-tutting" Mr. W about something, and he basically told her to mind her own business.

I did hear her start to cry and say something like "Everything I do is wrong." Then she went into the living room and sat there pouting all upset for a little bit. 

All I know is that I'm glad it had nothing to do with me.


----------



## Vlad

I'm still thinking doughnut.

Karen Carpenter had the purest singing voice of all time.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Vlad said:


> I'm still thinking doughnut.
> 
> Karen Carpenter had the purest singing voice of all time.


I think you need to find out what your doughnut has in it? lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Holy Crap!! With the rain and the temps in the 40's last night....all the 12 inches of snow are gone


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's nasty here this morning.

There's been a little bit of snow, but not even a covering.

What it is doing is blowing. It's vey cold and gusty and I'm heading out in a few to do the grocery shopping while MIL makes mince pies.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's changing as I type. We were under a severe thunderstorm waring this morning. Wind gusts to 50 mhp. 
The temp is dropping fast and they did mention that some snow is possible for the next 2 days.

And K, you better were a hat!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I got all of the food shopping done yesterday and have been cooking since.

Apart from the stuffed mushrooms and chicken teriyakis, the food is done:

Swedish Meatballs (half ground sirloin/half ground pork)
Potato Skins (home made - fry my own bacon...)
Roast Beef, cream cheese pickle pinwheels
Stuffed Mushrooms (pepperoini w/ mozarella)
Salmon Fillets w/ lemon butter and dill
Deviled Eggs
Cheese Board
Chicken Teriyakis
Chocolate Chip Cookies 
Deviled Food Cake w/ chocolate Buttercream Frosting...

Mulled Wine and assortment of other drinkies

That's today.

Tomorrow is a Christmas Turkey dinner...

I'm now going to go and have a relaxing bubble bath.


----------



## Spooklights

I think everything is finally ready. Time for a nap before everything starts to happen!


----------



## AzKittie74

Holy guacamole I'm the only member on! this is a first. It's kinda creepy in here all by myself *Grin*
Guess I should be asleep to but I am drinking a beer and enjoying the quiet! In just a few hours it will be extremely noisy and I'll be to busy to think so I'm gonna enjoy my ice cold Bud Light and scan the forum for some new ideas.
I wish you all a Very Merry Christmas and a Amazing New Year!


----------



## strange1

Merry Christmas. 
No snow high today in the low 40s.
Wifey & I getting ready to go to daughters house to celebrate Christmas with in-laws, grandkids and etc.
I don't usually drink, but me thinks this would be a good exception. 
Cheers everyone.


----------



## Revenant

*Merry Christmas everyone!!!*

*jinglejinglejinglejinglejinglejinglejinglejinglejinglejinglejinglejinglejinglejinglejingle*


----------



## Spooklights

Merry Christmas! Hope everybody has a great day!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## AzKittie74

YAY!!!! It's over *sigh* it's nice but I'm glad it's over


----------



## Bone Dancer

I agree, it's nice but it's over. Had a great meal at my brothers house, went with my nephew to see the new preditor/alien movie (save your money, its a rental at best). I have left overs sent with me for tomorrow. All is well.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Is it wrong to stay in your pajamas all day on Christmas ?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ms. Wicked said:


> Is it wrong to stay in your pajamas all day on Christmas ?


It's not as long as you don't leave the house. You'll scare the neighbors! hehehe


----------



## trishaanne

It's wrong only if you don't actually wear pajamas!!!


----------



## pyro

trishaanne said:


> It's wrong only if you don't actually wear pajamas!!!


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I wore the pajamas!!!!!!!!

And I stayed in the house!!!!!!!!

However, I'm hiding in the study today. I should come out, but I prefer the solitude today.


----------



## slightlymad

Strange how the holidays have that affect on us.


----------



## Revenant

Ugh. I got called back to work a week early -- which is good -- but I'm on first shift now. But my body clock is still in 2nd shift mode and thinks it's perfectly acceptable to fall asleep at 3am, even though I have to get up at 5:30. Today was rough. I think zombies are cool and all but I don't like feeling like one.

I'm so glad I'm not one of the softproofers there... if I was in darkened cubicle sitting in a chair staring at a computer screen I could not remain conscious for more than 10 minutes.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well BD, looks like the snow is coming your way today. 6 inches sound right?
We're looking at maybe 3 by the end of the night.


----------



## Vlad

I didn't even know what day it was today. I love vacation time.


----------



## trishaanne

But then again, you don't know what day it is most days anyway!!! :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

trishaanne said:


> But then again, you don't know what day it is most days anyway!!! :googly:


Hey now...you got back to your corner missy!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm sitting here in bed drinking my first cup of coffee. It is snowing out. (We were supposed to go to Peoria today, but we're postponing until next week.)

Other than that, I don't know what is going on.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Still in bed? It's 11:33 woman!! LoL


----------



## Adam I

Rain here in southern Indiana.
I'm at work


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Still in bed? It's 11:33 woman!! LoL


It's 10:33 here! Well, 10:41 now...

I may have to emerge for a second cup of coffee...


----------



## trishaanne

I'm sitting here at work, and although it's only part time from 9-1, I finished all my work by 9:15 and have nothing to do for the rest of the day. Only one hour left till I leave here and meet hubby to take him out to lunch and for a few drinks.

After that, THEN I'll go to my corner...hehehe. I like it there anyway, so that's not a real punishment!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

My kinda woman!


----------



## pyro

im like vald i love not knowing what day it is--but then again thats the norm.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Hi Norm!

Oh, and isn't one Vlad enough?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Omg it is snowing out. I just looked out side for the first time today after getting up from my second nap. Looks like about 1-2 inches maybe and if it keeps it up may another inch or so. 
Mmmmm more then one Vlad, could come in handy at times.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, here's a pic of the "snowman" Mr. W and the kids made...


----------



## Bone Dancer

I wonder if you could cover that with latex?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Got the driveway shoveled out last night, lots of slush.
Wonder if it snowed last night???


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hey Jeff, I ended up with about 6 inches or so of new snow.Brother got me plowed out again not that there is any place to go with the roads like they are.
Looks like a good day for a pot of chili and a movie or two.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I knew you were going to get more than me.
Didn't snow last night, but am glad I got the driveway cleaned off.
Had rain last night and the driveway would have been really slippery.


----------



## pyro

Ms. Wicked said:


> Well, here's a pic of the "snowman" Mr. W and the kids made...


WOW looking fast i thought you left MIL out side overnite


----------



## strange1

Roflmao.
Now thats funny 
Using mil as a Christmas prop.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

OMG - that's hilarious!


----------



## beelce

Why does your current computer (that you want to hand down) die just as you bring in a new one? Does it know its pending fate?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I've taken refuge for the last few days in my sewing room.

I love my sewing room.


----------



## Death's Door

I agree with you Ms. Wicked. I have spent some time prior to Christmas sewing a Ms. Claus cape, hat, and handbag and it turned out great. Every time I would go up there to work on them, you were definitely in my thoughts.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Awww - thanks Da Weiner!

You Ms. Claus ensemble sounds great! You should post pictures of stuff you sew for Halloween!


----------



## Hauntiholik

OMG MW! You have a count down for your MIL. I nearly choked.


----------



## slightlymad

But dont we all love our trolles?


----------



## Bone Dancer

MsW, I was wondering, have you told your mil that you are moving?


----------



## Revenant

beelce said:


> Why does your current computer (that you want to hand down) die just as you bring in a new one? Does it know its pending fate?


That reminds me of Red Dwarf, when Kryton's replacement was being sent out...

Did your old computer start showing any indications of religious belief before it went toes up? Did the phrase "silicon heaven" show up in any pop-ups or prompts?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

_<Yawn>

<Stretch>_

It's not Friday yet... :googly:



Bone Dancer said:


> MsW, I was wondering, have you told your mil that you are moving?


Yes, Bill, she knows we're moving.

However, seeing that we've not yet bought a new house, she doesn't know _exactly _where we'll be....... hee hee hee


----------



## Bone Dancer

I can hear this one a couple of years from now. "O'dear, did we forget to tell you the new address. I thought I told everyone."


----------



## Sickie Ickie

"My haunt make and take group knew, I thought you did too?"


----------



## pyro

Today is National Hang Over Day----  ---HOW IS EVERYONES HEAD !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, not bad at all. I was asleep by no later then 10 last night.
But, I was up by 3 to start on the snow in my driveway....thinking most folks were still out and just on their way home last night??


----------



## scareme

Hubby was out cutting the limbs off our trees that were damaged in the ice storm and one came through the front window. What a way to start the new year.


----------



## Revenant

At least it wasn't hubby that came through the front window. It could always be worse.


----------



## scareme

You're right. I guess I do have something to be thankful for.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well Jeff since you seem to like to shovel snow. I need a path out to the garage and the ice and snow off the side walk to the car. What are your rates?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LoL Bill..if you were a little closer..I would do it for some of your chili!!

Well, another couple of inches last night, need to get that shovel out.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I just woke up and couldn't fall back asleep!!!!!

It's supposed to be a c-c-c-cold one today.


----------



## trishaanne

Well, I can post this now since the last make and take is over. I finally did it....cut 13 inches of hair off and gave it to Locks of Love. I couldn't post this last week because I didn't want Vlad to know ahead of time. That would give him time to work on more snide comments. As it was, they were all very nice and saved any negative comments till they got out of the driveway! Thanks guys!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the driveway is looking good.
I hope the pics put this into perspective on how much shoveling I'm talking about.
This is the west end.









This is the east end.









This is in the middle of the horse shoe.









And this goes to the garage.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Holy Cow Jeff!!!!

You deserve a break! Sit down and have a glass of wine and relax.


----------



## pyro

o crap my back is hurting just looking at it -----dam


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It does get a little sore after the 1st time. You get use to it.

Would you believe that I still push mow my yard as well?

I did have a beer or two during the evening plowing events! lol


----------



## Ghostess

I'm freakin' freezing. The *HIGH* was 43 today and very windy which y'all know makes it feel colder. For Florida, that's dang cold. The low's supposed to be mid 20s again for the second night in a row. Did I mention this is Florida? The same for tomorrow and tomorrow night. Brrr... I had to wear SHOES today, NON-Flip flop ones!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nice pics Jeff. Looks like you do good work, your hired.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Bone Dancer said:


> Nice pics Jeff. Looks like you do good work, your hired.


I'll take it Bill, well...if your chili is that good? LoL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ghostess said:


> I'm freakin' freezing. The *HIGH* was 43 today and very windy which y'all know makes it feel colder. For Florida, that's dang cold. The low's supposed to be mid 20s again for the second night in a row. Did I mention this is Florida? The same for tomorrow and tomorrow night. Brrr... I had to wear SHOES today, NON-Flip flop ones!


That's cold!!!BRrrr...
We'll hit the low teens tonight, wind chill, single digits easy.
And I haven't had a pair of flip flops since the 80's...they still make those things????


----------



## Revenant

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> And I haven't had a pair of flip flops since the 80's...they still make those things????


Yep... I believe they call them "politicians" now.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Revenant said:


> Yep... I believe they call them "politicians" now.


LOL

Well, I just finished dinner. I made baked ravioli (I didn't make the ravioli's but made the sauce and baked them...)

I was extremely unproductive today. After spending a huge amount of time on the phone to our realtor about the moving process, I lost motivation.

MIL leaves in less than 48 hours. I was mildly sociable for a little while this afternoon. Mr. W is on duty now. :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, it's below 0 this morning....it feels like it!!!


----------



## Ghostess

It's 28° out here since the sun came up to warm things up a little.  I had to turn my heater on. It was so funny to hear some people at the mall yesterday that were from up north complaining about the cold and all bundled up. I didn't even wear a jacket yesterday, just a long sleeved tshirt. LOL


----------



## trishaanne

16 degrees here in central NJ today. That may feel warm to you guys who have been buried in snow for weeks already, but I HATE it!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's a bit warmer here today... I think it's supposed to be in the 30's?

However, today is the last full day of MIL!!!!!!! She goes home tomorrow!!!!


----------



## trishaanne

I just realized that as of Saturday....I will have a THIRTY YEAR OLD daughter. Now I really feel old!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Oh no Pattie!!!!!! It's not that bad, really!

Well, I'm so mad!!!! 

My MIL is obsessing about finding this beauty product for a friend of hers. The friend cited the name of a store where it can be found. However, the store name is unfamiliar and not in this region.

So I Googled the name of the product and clicked on a link to a site which looked promising to steer me in the right direction.

It turned out to be some awful porn site!!!!

*MIL exclaimed*: "What's that!!!"

*Me*: "Porn"

*MIL*: "What?!?!?"

*Me*: "I said, it's a porn site!"

_Keep in mind, she's extremely hard of hearing_.

_MIL_: "*MY GOD Kellie*!!! There is that kind of rubbish on the internet? Does Tony know you look at such things!"

*Me*: "Nooooo!!!!!! I don't!!!!!! I tried to find Susie's scrub and this what the search engine came up with!!!!! I don't look at this crap!"

*MIL*: "I can't believe it!!!! Just forget about it! I'll tell Susie I couldn't find it!"

_Clear that she did not hear me or understand, MIL walks out of study shaking head and muttering "My God_"

Will somebody just take me out of my misery?

P.S. Don't ever Google Drake Williams Exfoliating Super Scrub


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh My! LoL sorry Kellie, that did make me giggle!


----------



## trishaanne

Thanks Kellie...I needed a good chuckle. I can just picture MIL's face.. 
I'd pull that site up again and tell her that you found some amateur video of friends or relatives of hers. But then again, I'm just evil that way! :devil:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Was a bit brisk wasn't Jeff. Hope you had your brass monkeys inside. Waiting for Monday thou, mid 40's wow.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Kellie, just remember:

That which does not kill us, makes us stronger.

And if that doesnt help, just stand outside and scream.


----------



## Death's Door

Hang in there Ms. Wicked!!!! 

Trishanne - You're still a young punk like the rest of us!! 

It is a brisk day here in South Jersey. I was looking at the forecast and it is showing that it's gonna be in the 60's on Monday. No wonder everyone here at work and at home is sick. At least I'll be able to take down the outside Christmas lights without getting frostbite this weekend.


----------



## Vlad

Got a link for that??? hehehe


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I don't know why this wacky things happen to me all of the time. I might as well just carry a sign...

I sat MIL down and explained to her (loudly - hearing...) what happened and why (quick, basic explanation of Googling). She did finally understand, however I think was quite embarassed and shocked at the site!

In the meantime, Mr. W is on his way home and picking up some Chinese food that I ordered.

I'm really quite exhausted and...

An announcement memo at Mr. W's work went out today about his promotion. He surprised to learn that his official start date is January 1 !  

Since he's officially started, he was informed that they want him down there soon; he'll likely set a date with his boss on Monday. This move is going to happen very fast now.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Vlad said:


> Got a link for that??? hehehe


Perv...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So, does this mean you'll be sharing "your" site with us???


----------



## Vlad

> Perv...


You read my brochure !!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Saw the trailer.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

TODAY IS THE DAY!!!!!

3 1/2 hours to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ms. Wicked said:


> TODAY IS THE DAY!!!!!
> 
> 3 1/2 hours to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


One would think that perhaps you are happy about her leaving. Just think Kellie, compared to "the visit", moving should be a breeze.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

She's Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ms. Wicked said:


> She's Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sounds like a party at the Wicked's house tonight!?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Sounds like a party at the Wicked's house tonight!?


LOL Jeff!

Normally, yes! But we've got a busy day tomorrow.

However, I may a little drinkie or two later.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ms. Wicked and PORN are synonymous, no? *snicker, snicker*


----------



## Vlad

More like simpatico, lol.


----------



## Vlad

A lovely Saturday here. The weathers warmed up, I've been watching westerns since 5:00 AM, Black Cat is stuffing me with food, the Leg Lamp my daughter gave me for Xmass is glowing softly in the corner, and I feel a day in the prop room is in order. All is right with the world.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

wind and rain all weekend....Not as bad as Northern Nevada,so I will not whine too much.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

What a busy day yesterday!!!!! We viewed ten homes and toured a big part of the area. It was very informative.

Today I'm cranking to finish getting the Christmas stuff down and packed up. There's a ton that we need to do to prepare this place to get valued and put on the market.


----------



## Revenant

Four days ago it was 14 degrees, today it's 68. I was barefoot outside today. Living at a major river confluence in the crook of the jet stream is just plain weird.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mid to upper 30's and can you say foggy. Hope it don't freeze tonight.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It won't here, I think low of 45 tonight.
Rain tomorrow and a high of 56 (this might be a record?)

And you said it, fog, lots of fog! Vis must be around 200 ft tonight?


----------



## turtle2778

It was 15 on Tuesday and now its 65 and supposed to be almost 70 tomorrow. Its just crazy. I love the fact that its warmer here, but it RAINS a LOT


----------



## Mazz

I sure hope flying with my 13 month old grandson on Tuesday goes well.2 flights and one layover,how bad can he be? Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, that will all depend on how long that will be....how often does he eat and fill his diaper? LoL......!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Anyone seen this guy around lately???

ScareShack...? He's your friend!


----------



## Revenant

Jeez Louise... it was *73 degrees* today. Broke the record (And it was 14 degrees with a driving wind on Wednesday). Nearest we've come to that for this date was 67 in 1907. I washed the car today in a short sleeve shirt and river shoes. Happy January 6th everybody :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, the record was broken last night, today it looks like 62 degrees will be the high.
I guess it as good a time as any to take the wreaths of the windows!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's back to the school routine.

Since it's forecast to be 62 today, I can throw the windows open and get some fresh air. What a treat for January!

I got lots done yesterday; the Christmas stuff is down. I really want to give the floors a good scrub and shampoo the carpets. I also bought a few things for better closet organizing.


----------



## Death's Door

Very busy weekend for me too. Hubby and I went to our nephew's party on Saturday afternoon to see him before he went to Marine boot camp on Sunday. Part of Saturday and all of Sunday I took down the inside Christmas crap and even packed it away. Also, yesterday, figuring it was going to be a bit warmer that I won't get frostbite going outside, I dressed in jogging pants, turtle neck and sweat shirt to go outside to take down the outside decorations and finally had to come in to take the sweat shirt off because I was overheated. I guess everyone is experiencing the January heat-wave.

I am glad I came to work because I need the break.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Going in to have my batteries and wires checked tomorrow. And if it stays this nice out I plan on getting out to the shop and doing some cleaning and inventory my prop stuff to see what I will need for the coming season.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It was a warm one today, wish I could have gotten outdoors!

And Bill, how is that path to your garage? Clean as a whistle?? LoL


----------



## Bone Dancer

With a little help from me it is now. Need to get some salt tomorrow when I am out and about.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Glad to hear that. I have a couple of piles left here and there, but the rest is gone.
Curious to see what the weekend has in store for us??


----------



## Revenant

Oh well... the balancing effect to the unseasonably mild weather...

Just north of us they're getting massive thunderstorms and damaging hail with possibility of tornadoes... *_sigh_*. I dunno how it works near the coasts, but here in the Midwest when you get a spell this warm in the middle of the dead of winter, somebody's gonna get their ass kicked. Hope no one gets too messed up; I hate knowing that something I'm enjoying spells doom for someone else.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, a thunderstorm in January.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Same here. I love it!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Another day of rain. 
Wondering if Bill needs a canoe to get to his garage??


----------



## Ms. Wicked

That band of thunderstorms was nasty. There were tornadoes in north Illinois/southern Wisconsin!

The rain and T-storms are still hanging around for part of today. I have another very busy day...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Not yet Jeff. The river is up some but its got a long way to go before I have problems. The yard is almost a third bare of snow. I am affraid we got cold weather coming soon.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

1/3 gone, you must have had a lot more than me. It's all gone here!!!


----------



## trishaanne

There are worms crawling across the sidewalk and a yellow jacket just flew past my window. It's JANUARY......there aren't supposed to be bugs out in January! I can't imagine how many mosquitos we'll have this summer if it keeps up like this.


----------



## Death's Door

trishaanne said:


> I can't imagine how many mosquitos we'll have this summer if it keeps up like this.


I hear that. If this winter goes the way it has, the New Jersey State Bird (mosquito) will be triple of the population they were last year.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

This weather really is just weird.

Today it is supposed to be in the low 40's. That's so mild for Chicagoland in January.

I have another busy day. The little dog has an appointment at the vet for a regular booster and I really want to spend some time sewing today.


----------



## Ghostess

Last week on Thursday, high of 43°.

This week on Thursday 80°.

I swear Northeast Florida needs to pick a season -- Florida MUST be a Gemini!

Oh, and Go JAGS!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I was able to get out to the garage today and putter around a little. Cleaning and putting stuff away. Hope it stays this way for the weekend. I could build a fire in the wood stove and make a day of it out there. Only snow I have now is in the low shadow areas of the yard and around the driveway. I can stand this kind of winter.


----------



## turtle2778

Well its raining 3" per hour here. My basement has flooded AGAIN and once again Ill be spending my weekend drying stuff out. DAMNIT, whats the point of asking "hey does the basement flood" if they are just gunna lie to you anyway. Now im sitting here with a couple of thousand dollars worth of halloween stuff and its all in water. Most of its in plastic totes which cost an arm and a leg themselves. God i cant wait to move. Screw next year. I want out NOW!!


----------



## pyro

dam t hope your stuff is all right------


----------



## tuck

turtle2778 said:


> Well its raining 3" per hour here. My basement has flooded AGAIN and once again Ill be spending my weekend drying stuff out. DAMNIT, whats the point of asking "hey does the basement flood" if they are just gunna lie to you anyway. Now im sitting here with a couple of thousand dollars worth of halloween stuff and its all in water. Most of its in plastic totes which cost an arm and a leg themselves. God i cant wait to move. Screw next year. I want out NOW!!


While I'm certainly no lawyer and not quite sure how long you have lived in the house. If the previous owners knew that the basement flooded and did not disclose that on the paperwork when you moved in, I'm pretty sure you could sue them for that.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Oh no - I just saw this. I'm so sorry turtle. I hope that your stuff will be OK


----------



## turtle2778

Well i spent most of tonight getting everything up off the floor that was in cardboard boxes. Hopefully there wasnt must ruined. Thanks guys I appreciate ur thoughts.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Good luck Turtle,
It's starting to snow again, calling for 1-3 inches. O'well, it was nice while it lasted. Back to the grind of winter.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Gee turtle...hope there wasn't much mache.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I know that sucks. Same thing happened last year here. We were on vacation when it happened.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, the kid got me up again. Looks like my day is going to start a little early...again....


Where's my coffee???


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Well, the kid got me up again. Looks like my day is going to start a little early...again....
> 
> Where's my coffee???


Babies have a propensity for that sort of thing. Jeff, you need a little vacation!

Happy Friday Everybody!!!!! I'm going to make sure that I'm productive again today, and get things organized!!!!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well, I got three inches of wet heavy snow, the roads are a slippery mess. Sounds like a good day to bake some cookies. Peanutbutter I think. Iam out of chips anyway.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ah coookies, if I was next door to you, you would be shoveled out for a bakers dozen!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mmmmmmmm, 13 cookies. Is that portal to portal or just the job.


----------



## Spooklights

The temperature dropped today. Finally feels like January again. Now if it would only snow......


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spooklights said:


> The temperature dropped today. Finally feels like January again. Now if it would only snow......


Sooooooo, where in the south do you live ?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Come to the Dark Side,

We have cookies.

I've had quite a productive day today... I'm going to walk the dogs then think about what to make for dinner.


----------



## Bone Dancer

O you evil temptress, do you think you can lure me to the dark side with cookies. But if you got milk to go with'em I'll be right over.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sigh, more wet and heavy snow today.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Cookies without milk just isn't right.

Well, I've been sewing a lot the last several days. I'm trying to get my UFO's (UnFinished Objects) to at least a state of semi-construction prior to moving so that I don't lose the pieces.


----------



## Revenant

fJust watched The Sarah Connor Chronicles. Dunno if it'll make it a second season, but I think it should have a decent run. I liked it. The Sarah and John Connor characters were pretty good adaptations of the T2 characters but the T800 that was chasing them in the pilot showed a bit too much expression; he didn't have the complete coldness that Ahnold and Robert Patrick did so well. But it was pretty good. And big ovation to Summer Glau as the nubile young Terminatrix sent to protect the Connors in their flight.

Man that Summer is HOTTTTT. In a lot of ways this is almost a reprisal of her River Tam character from Firefly; a beautiful, vulnerable looking girl who can kick ass and take names with astoundingly graceful violence. WOOF!!! I think I'm in love. :devil:

Best of all, it picks up after T2 and ignores T3 which I thought sucked. But that's just me.


----------



## Bone Dancer

It snowing again. Another 4-6 inches. O'well another indoor day, but I do have a pot of home made chicken noodle and veggy soup and a couple of good movies to watch.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok BD, you need a live handyman? 
Just for the winter...can you handle a newborn? LoL


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Ok BD, you need a live handyman?
> Just for the winter...can you handle a newborn? LoL


LOL, I don't need a handyman that bad Jeff.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

My kid and I are watching Blues Clues. Steve IMHO is much better than Joe.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, crud. I had an appointment this morning to get blood tests done to test for diabetes, thyroid and anemia.

For years, I've struggled with low energy, dry skin, cold/chilled (especially feet and hands) and excessive hair "shedding".

I've been tested for these things regularly and for a while, my thyroid was mildly underactive, although it then corrected itself.

Today when I went for the test, they couldn't draw blood - at all. I've never had this problem before. The first nurse tried in both arms. I then drank more water, walked around a little and a second nurse tried. No luck again. She said I was absolutely freezing (which I was) and that it's a sign of poor circulation.

So I have to go back tomorrow. <sigh>


----------



## Sickie Ickie

you look at porn?


----------



## Death's Door

You're gonna be alright Ms. Wicked. I, too, get checked every year for the same thing. I get cold fast and every time I need to get blood work done, the doctors and/or nurses have a hard time to get blood out of me. Unfortunatly, they say my veins are thin (so far the only thing on me thin) and intend to "hide". That's probably what's wrong with you that's all. You'll be fine tomorrow.

P.S. And, maybe watching porn might warm things up!!!!


----------



## Hellrazor

need slllleeepppp


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Thanks DaWeiner! I'm sure you're right, that it's nothing serious. My dad had diabetes and passed away too young, so I just like to be careful.

I went back this morning and they got my blood, no problem today. I guess that means I'm alive!!!!!!!


----------



## AzKittie74

I feel like a cheerleader lately *UGH* I only come on here to see all the great work everyones doing and nothing of my own to show. I just don't seem to have enough time in the day to do what I have to do lately, and now that I'm taking classes at night I don't think that I'll ever have time for what I LIKE to do sadly.
I need a prop sponsor! kinda like a AA sponsor hehehe! to tell me to stop cleaning or working on that boring needed stuff and get my butt out there and create!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

A prop sponsor! Ah hahaha!

AZ, soon the $20 Prop Challenge will be underway. It's a great contest to get motivated and a lot of fun to participate in!

So stop cleaning and start building props!


----------



## Ghostess

I'm with you AZ... I'm doing everything else around the house like painting and stuff and not gettin ANY Halloween stuff going. I'm having withdrawals!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I had withdrawals too, then I opened a beer...well...maybe two?


----------



## strange1

Not much call for a concrete mixer driver when it is 20 degrees out.
Average 1 to 2 days of work a week, not complaining because come spring I'll be working my butt off.
Wife says to take advantage of it now and get rested for spring.
But then I won't have time for prop making when spring gets here.

Seems like I would have plenty of time for prop making being off most of the winter.
But with catching up on all the work on my house and other things it seems like I don't have any time for anything else.
Have plenty of ideas, but little time to do what I enjoy, except for aggrevating my wife.

Thanks to this forum and all of the great people here I can at least enjoy seeing what others have accomplished.

Does that make me a voyuer (sp)?


----------



## Death's Door

Don't put yourself under pressure Strang1 with the prop making. Sometimes it's good just to chill out after the holidays. Even though I think of Halloween 24/7, I do enjoy this time of the year to just relax.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Strange1 psoted - Does that make me a voyuer (sp)?
I see this isn't your first time Bill! LoL


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Today is like my Friday. Mr. W comes home and the kids don't have school tomorrow.

It's supposed to get COLD this weekend. I got the grocery shopping done yesterday so we will just lock in, keep warm and eat well.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Seem to be getting a nice sunny day before the freeze hits. Your right MW, time to stock up and get ready to hole up for the weekend.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well the sun is gone here. Just getting some snow....brrrrrrrr.


----------



## Death's Door

Suppose to get rain, sleet and snow here in NJ today. No accumulations. Me and hubby are suppose to go for a walk after dinner tonight, but we'll see.


----------



## Ghostess

It's been raining here for a couple of days. We're in the middle of two cold fronts, so it's like 70° and balmy today, yesterday was in the 50s and tomorrow will be in the 50s. It WOULD have been a good day to curl up on the couch with the TV remote, but my geek stayed home to work today, and he takes over the remote and keeps it on Court TV(or whatever it's called now), the History Channel, and the Military Channel. Not really my idea of entertainment. :-/


----------



## Death's Door

Good morning and happy Friday to all. We had snow yesterday afternoon and by last night we had a accumulation of 1 1/2 inches. It started raining last night and when I got up to go to work this morning, the snow already had melted away.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Good Morning!!!!!!!! Happy Friday!!!!!!!

It's a COLD one here, and it's going to get even colder. Over night, temps are dropping to single digits with wind chills 10 - 20 below zero. I'm glad that I got the groceries in so we can just stay indoors. 

I'm going to make meatball minestrone soup tonight with bread from the breadmaker...

Otherwise, I'm just working on projects and getting this house in order.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You said it...cold!

Bread sounds good, i think I'll get out the ol' bread maker myself.
Got most of the Christmas stuff put away yesterday, got half the house clean, needs to finish the rest today.....oh yeah...wash more diapers!!! LOL


----------



## Ms. Wicked

My bread maker gets a lot of use; actually, I have two of them. The second one comes out when I have to make bread for a crowd.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hey MW have you ever tried putting kool-aid (unsweetened) in to the bread mixer to make colored bread? 
Windy last night. Lost power for about three hours. But it's trying to be sunny out right now, but it's still a little crisp temperture wise.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yes indeed BD, sunny but crisp! I have ice on the inside on my windows.
It will be a big heat bill this month!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I must admit, being a stay at home dad is pretty cool. 
It will be challenge come this Halloween season. This might be the year I have to hire some part time help, since he isn't old enough to answer the phone and stuff surprises in the boxes.


----------



## Hellrazor

Well he can stuff "surprises" in the boxes.. but Im not sure thats what your customers will want :0


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hellrazor said:


> Well he can stuff "surprises" in the boxes.. but Im not sure thats what your customers will want :0


You've given me an idea:devil:


----------



## Vlad

> Bread sounds good, i think I'll get out the ol' bread maker myself.


Yeah it does sound good, I'm going to get out my ol' breadmaker as well, now where did I leave Black Cat, heehee.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is it spring yet?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Spring would be nice.

I'm struggling today. I've run into a problem with my project and I'm overwhelmed with all of the work that needs to be done to the house before moving. We're not finding a house that we like so we've expanded our search area again and have been researching more schools.

I guess I'll put the sewing down for today and do some work around the house.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 12 below zero, staying indoors tomorrow.


----------



## Madame Turlock

I stayed up all night playing poker with tarot cards. I got a full house and four people died.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Vlad said:


> Yeah it does sound good, I'm going to get out my ol' breadmaker as well, now where did I leave Black Cat, heehee.


I wondered if that comment might go that way??? You never said wether or not you found you "breadmaker"?



Bone Dancer said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 12 below zero, staying indoors tomorrow.


You said it, I have ice on my plastic that is on my windows, it's cool looking...but brrrr....



Madame Turlock said:


> I stayed up all night playing poker with tarot cards. I got a full house and four people died.


LoL, a good morning laugh!


----------



## Madame Turlock

Vlad said:


> Yeah it does sound good, I'm going to get out my ol' breadmaker as well, now where did I leave Black Cat, heehee.


OMG Vlad, you didn't leave Black Cat in the breadmaker again did you?


----------



## Vlad

Not to worry all, Black Cat is alive and well, and bought yeast and flour while we were out food shopping yesterday, lol.


----------



## turtle2778

OMG, its FREEZING 10 with a windchill making it -1  I moved to the south to get away from the freaking cold. UGH.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

There's nothing like a warm, fresh loaf!

I just got off of the phone with my cousin, who is planning a big, surprise 70th birthday party for her mom. We're saying that it is my going away party to fool her... I'm really excited because there is quite a good turn out. (My dad was one of 12 and I'm one of 40 _first _cousins on that side of the family.) One of my cousins that I've not seen in over 20 years will be there!!!!!

It should be a great time. I'm very close with my aunt and cousin who is planning the party. We grew up in the same town and got up to all sorts of shenanigans as kids. Once, when we were about 16, I talked her into sneaking out by jumping out of her 2nd floor bedroom window. I didn't quite catch her like I said I would. :googly:


----------



## Black Cat

The herb bread is baking. The smell is wonderful on this very chilly day we are having. I just started a large pot of Turkey & Vegetable Barley soup so we'll have soup to dip our fresh baked bread in. 
Running back and forth today doing laundry and working on a new dryer lint tombstone.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mmmmmmm, a big kettle of boiled dinner (kelbassa,potatoes, carrots,cabbage and onion) and good movies all day, o and a few naps. A good cold day menu.


----------



## Madame Turlock

I must find the recipe for that dryer lint clay. It's freezing today and I'm tired of being cold. My neighbors are in Hawaii....life is not fair


----------



## Ghostess

I am SICK SICK SICK of internet picture thieves!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

Here ya go MadameT:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6309&highlight=dryer+lint


----------



## Madame Turlock

Ghostess said:


> Here ya go MadameT:
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6309&highlight=dryer+lint


Thank you Ghostess. I just copied to a word file so I don't lose it (the recipe I mean).


----------



## Black Cat

Wow is it cold out. A whopping 12 degrees this morning. I'm off from work today.
Got the coffee on, fire in the fireplace and a new loaf of bread baking in the bread maker. It's time to sit in front of the fireplace if the 3 cats will move over and let me work on my dryerlint tombstone.


----------



## trishaanne

I can't believe I have to work today. I'm the only one in this building, it's cold as hell in here and the phone hasn't rung once! Hubby has the day off, so he finally gets to stay home and have the house to himself. We'll see how much he gets accomplished while there is noone bothering him. My bet is that he'll sit on the couch watching movies all day, but I could be wrong. I HATE having to work!


----------



## Black Cat

Well the mornings not going so good. I'm sitting in the living room with a nice fire going and tombstone and BAMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!! I look up and the cat is shaking off the glass that just exploded from the fireplace doors. The cats ok and the glass is cleaned up and the fire is almost out. I'm off to Home Depot to price fireplace doors.


----------



## trishaanne

So much for a quiet morning of prop building. Sorry to hear your day is going so wrong so early!


----------



## skeletonowl

aw man i just feel disoriented like today is gonna drag...I do have off though...and sorry to hear you two.

OMG this is my 500th post!


----------



## Black Cat

Well guess what. Jan is not the month to buy fireplace glass doors. Everything has been on clearance for the past two months. Nothing was left at HD. Ran up to the fireplace store only to find out you have to custom order and it could take as long as 6 weeks before it comes in. Not to mention they want $800 for a glass fireplace door that also has the blower unit attachments.
Off to Lowe's and hit the jackpot. 6 glass doors left, all on clearance and one in the size I needed. Doesn't have the blower unit option but certainly was cheaper. 
I did score a gallon of grey exterior latex from the OOPs paint section and also found the A23 12 volt batteries Vlad's been oogling over after reading a post somewhere.


----------



## Ghostess

Have I ever mentioned that I don't like being threatened? Warning, foul language, don't click if you are under 18 or sensitive.

http://www.cavernsofblood.com/cards/getcard.php?cardid=1200890232

http://www.cavernsofblood.com/cards/getcard.php?cardid=1200890599

Or not... Larry removed the e-cards page because of that jerk.


----------



## Revenant

Woohoo! Off work today! Unfortunately haven't been with the company long enough to get paid for it, but what the hey, I love long weekends. And it's warm today... 34 degrees! double what it was this weekend.

And I'm finally going to go see BodyWorlds tomorrow!


----------



## Death's Door

Hello and good afternoon to everyone. Had a nice weekend. Went to my husband's banquet Saturday night and had a great time. Sunday, got up late, made omelets filled with sauteed garlic, spinach, tomato, shrimp and various cheeses. Then I made homemade Italian wedding soup. Kind of took is easy all day - did wash, put away wash, fed the rabbits, straightened up the craft den, made lunches for Monday (hubby and I had to go to work). Later on I whipped up a platter of various cheeses, snausages, crackers, along with slices of pear and glasses of wine and watched "Cars" last night. I love that movie.


----------



## Spooklights

Work was pretty wild today. Ah well...it's nice and quiet now. And we have pizza!


----------



## Revenant

Ghostess said:


> Have I ever mentioned that I don't like being threatened? Warning, foul language, don't click if you are under 18 or sensitive.
> 
> http://www.cavernsofblood.com/cards/getcard.php?cardid=1200890232
> 
> http://www.cavernsofblood.com/cards/getcard.php?cardid=1200890599
> 
> Or not... Larry removed the e-cards page because of that jerk.


Okay... that was pretty cryptic....

?


----------



## Madame Turlock

Ghostess that death counter was creepy. I'm going to go take an asprin for my heart and schedule those cancer screening tests I've been avoiding.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Just got back from the doctor appointment, except for being over weight (like most of us) I seem to be doing ok for somebody with batteries in his chest and taking about a dozen pills a day. Got about 6 inches of new snow last nite, fluffy stuff. But the sun is trying to shine right now and we are one day closer to spring.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Wow Bill - a dozen pills every day? I hope you don't suffer from too many side effects. Glad to hear that you are doing well. 

...I can't believe what an utter, disorganized mess the master bedroom closets had become. They literally were a dumping ground for EVERYTHING. I'm into day #2 of getting them sorted out; it's taking forever! (and cutting into my sewing time)


----------



## Death's Door

Get with it Madame Turlock. You shouldn't be putting that stuff off.

BD - I'm glad you did OK today with dr's appt. I know what you mean about all the pills - my hubby has diabetes and has been dealing with a blood sugar level of 249 for the past month. Not only is he on a lot of meds - the poor guy started insulin in December. We have been trying to get him regulated. You take care of yourself.

Ms. Wicked - I understand about those damn closets. When I decided to go and organize the closet room, I thought I was going to come out and it would probably be a different day and century because I was in there for so long. It's done though.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Glad to hear of the good news BD...6 inches, only got about 1.5 right now. There is talk about another 2-3 tonight.
MsWicked, well, be thankful it's only in the closet!
And DW is right MT, get to it!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Glad to hear of the good news BD...6 inches, only got about 1.5 right now. There is talk about another 2-3 tonight.


You ARE talking about snow......right?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Dr Morbius said:


> You ARE talking about snow......right?


You nailed me...Pal


----------



## Dr Morbius

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> You nailed me...Pal


LOL!! Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> 6 inches, only got about 1.5 right now. There is talk about another 2-3 tonight.





Dr Morbius said:


> You ARE talking about snow......right?





Frighteners Entertainment said:


> You nailed me...Pal





Dr Morbius said:


> LOL!! Sorry, I couldn't resist.


I wasn't talking snow... I couldn't resist either


----------



## Death's Door




----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks for the good thoughts you guys. 

Jeff and Doc, Do they know you guys are out and unsupervized?


----------



## Revenant

Finally went to see the BodyWorlds display today. Wow. Just wow. That was cooler than the coolest thing ever. I have to see it again before it leaves town. It is so not like people think it's going to be. I've taken gross anatomy and done human dissection, and this is so much better. When you're picking at a cadaver thats lying there on its back in anatomical position, and everything inside is pretty much gray, it looks like death. But this... when they put the eyes in, and pose them in these dynamic life positions, it totally changes your point of view. If this show travels anywhere near your town, go see it. It doesn't cost too much and it's amazing.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I've seen a poster of this exhibit where they pose a skinned cadaver as a ballerina all musculature exposed..it was the most twisted thing I've ever seen. Not my cup of tea, but I hear alot of good things about it.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I can't believe how long the closets have taken me to do. It took two full days to do the master bedroom closets, then a whole day yesterday to do the boys' rooms. I wound up with six black garbage bags for Goodwill, three trash, and four plastic storage bins to go into the basement. That's insane!

At least today I can get on with power cleaning. Mr. W comes home tonight, so I'll make a nice dinner and we'll just chill out this evening.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Chilly morning today. 3 degrees....glad to see a warm up for this weekend to the mid 20's


----------



## trishaanne

I'm going out of my mind with boredom here at work. Can't wait to get out of here and run to the store to get all the stuff to make 3-4 different kinds of soups for this weekends get together. Start babysitting one of the granddaughters this afternoon till 8:00 PM, so I know nothing will get done while she's there. I wish I was home working on a prop or something!


----------



## Bone Dancer

CHILLY! That's not chilly, -7 , now that's chilly. I think I will lay out and start on my tan this weekend.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That is chilly!!! Well, they do say....better you than me!


----------



## strange1

Dr Morbius said:


> I've seen a poster of this exhibit where they pose a skinned cadaver as a ballerina all musculature exposed..it was the most twisted thing I've ever seen. Not my cup of tea, but I hear alot of good things about it.


My wife is studying to become an LPN, so when Bodyworks came to St. Louis she talked me into going to the exhibit with her.

I'm thinking to myself, making fake corpses is one thing, but seeing a real one posed is another.
I wasn't sure how I was going to react to them.
But after viewing them along with all of the information about muscles, tissue, and bones at the exhibit and the reason for the exhibit, I must say it was a great learning experience.

The human body is a wonder.


----------



## strange1

Mid 30s yesterday, 15 today.
Suppose to get in the mid 40s tomorrow and 50 on Monday.
Who the heck has the weather remote control?


----------



## Revenant

Heya... I'm logging in while I'm at work cuz I CAN heheheheheheh.... ah, it's the little things that bring me such joy...

...my God this day is going by slow...


----------



## Death's Door

I have been training people on the phones because our full-time receptionist has been out due to cracked ribs, a broken left arm and a broken right thumb (car accident). I didn't get to check out the forum yesterday. Man, I did miss you guys. This work thingy has got to stop getting in the way of my posting!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I finally got a hitch cover for my truck. I have a thing for skulls :xbones:


----------



## Bone Dancer

sweet, hope it's mounted on nice and snug so it don't walk off. So do you have a skull for the shifter too?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, onwards to Grand Rapids this morning.
Hope there hasn't been too much snow.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bone Dancer said:


> sweet, hope it's mounted on nice and snug so it don't walk off. So do you have a skull for the shifter too?


I got a lock for the hitch so it shouldn't be going anywhere.
I don't have a shifter that would accept a skull because there's a button on the end. I did think about it though


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, 230 miles later I made it back.
Sure was cold this morning. A whole 3 degrees.


----------



## Death's Door

Great hitch cover ya got there!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Happy Friday! Happy Friday!

I hope everybody is keeping warm. I'm going to start some bread.


----------



## Ghostess

Andy took the day off and we went geocaching today. Found 3 out of 4, and 2 of them were at a natural spring "boil" that gave the sleepy little town of Green Cove Springs its name. I'd recently read about it in a book by a local friend and author, Gary WIlliams. Never knew the boil was there, and I had even visited the park a couple of times with the kids!

When we got there, there were 3 people and 2 cops standing there. One of the ladies lost her gold bracelet when she bent over and stuck her hand into the boil to feel how warm it was and it slid right off into the water, landing on a rock ledge several feet down. They went to the sheriff's office right next to the park and the officers escorted them back and supervised while one of the ladies jumped into the boil, swam down and retrieved the bracelet. It's 50° here today and windy, so even though the water was warm, the air when she got out was a bit on the cool side.

http://www.greencovesprings.com/index.asp?Type=B_LOC&SEC={6FD72B38-0242-420F-A5BE-045A4C3ECEFD}


----------



## Bethene

FrightnersEntertainment, glad you made it back safe, hope they had the roads cleaned up ok, though the worst snow was more toward Holland and the lakeshore. Hauniholik- love the hitch cover!!Hope everyone is enjoying the week end!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thank you Bethene, the roads were in good condition and the trip was fast.
As soon as the repair or replacement is done, I'll be back.


----------



## Madame Turlock

Life is too short to wear matching socks!


----------



## Ghostess

I hate other people's kids. One of the little bast-- um, kids down the street shot my 6 year old daughter in the face with an airsoft pistol. He's lucky he's only 10 or I'd have kicked his little ass myself.

I'm cranky lately and ain't takin' any crap off anyone.


----------



## Jack Reaper

I wish I had a V-8......


----------



## Bone Dancer

I really should do some house cleaning today.


----------



## skeletonowl

I feel lazy today but i want to do something...maybe i'll hang with my friend or just post here all day


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Its raining today.
Maybe,I'll go to the movies and see "Sweeny Todd".
Nothing like a little bloodbath to brighten the day.....


----------



## pyro

dam its snowing-but iwont be going to worktill way later(after midnite) hope i get at lease 8hrs----  -next day off with pay


----------



## Ms. Wicked

After much thought, research, deliberation and compromise, we have agreed upon a house. We've talked with our realtor today and are waiting for the paperwork to be faxed to us so that we can officially put in an offer today.

Now, whether we get it or not is another story. Our strategy had better work and our realtor hopefully is a tough negotiator.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I'll keep my furry fingers crossed Ms.W.
Good luck


----------



## Bone Dancer

Good luck Kellie


----------



## Vlad

Is she okay Ghostess?

Good news Kellie, what's the address, we're on the way!!

Clean?? What is this clean you speak of BD? That better not mean putting away your Halloween stuff.


----------



## Vlad

A nice peaceful day here. We had the NJ/Pa make and take yesterday, always a good time.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Clean?? What is this clean you speak of BD? That better not mean putting away your Halloween stuff.

Not to worry Vlad, my tombstones are still in the yard and in the snow,and there are skulls in the living room and the dragon head. 

Sure wish I could make it to one of the make and takes sounds like you guys have so much fun and eat well too. o-well.


----------



## Madame Turlock

Bone Dancer said:


> I really should do some house cleaning today.


Housework makes you ugly. It should be avoided at all cost.


----------



## slightlymad

So thats what happened


----------



## Jack Reaper

Does Cleaning the garage to make room for some prop building make you ugly too?????


----------



## dave the dead

if you'd come clean my garage to make room for prop building I wouldn't call you ugly. I promise.


----------



## Bone Dancer

There's your problem Dave, it's all those old props you got stored here. I will get rid of them for you. No need to thank me Dave, just help me load the truck.


----------



## Revenant

Naw, ugliness can't possibly be caused by housecleaning. I almost never houseclean. Gotta be something else.

Went to the Mystic Krewe of Barkus festivities today in Soulard! I missed the Weiner Dog Races but made it in plenty of time for the dog parade. Beautifully and unseasonably balmy weather today, perfect for parading and playing with festive pooches.


----------



## turtle2778

Ya know its 5:20 in the morning and the first thing I do once Im ready for work is get on this website. I might as well set it to my home page. LOL. Its supposed to be 56 today here and of course Im already dressed in a long sleeve shirt.  Oh well a little sweat never hurt anyone. Damn I hate being up this early, IT SUCKS.


----------



## crossblades400

Gahh... I hate this semester. Just 1 more semester of school left till summer.

I have crappy gym first period though which really sucks, and I dont have like any friends in the class. =/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, the kid gets to go check out a job with me this morning.
Too bad he can't run a tape measure.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Will he could hold one end of it FE.


----------



## dave the dead

Revenant said:


> Went to the Mystic Krewe of Barkus festivities today in Soulard! .


Is that a new STL event? I don't ever remember hearing about that one...weiner dog race....lol.


----------



## Ghostess

Vlad said:


> Is she okay Ghostess?
> 
> Good news Kellie, what's the address, we're on the way!!
> 
> Clean?? What is this clean you speak of BD? That better not mean putting away your Halloween stuff.


Yeah, thanks for asking. It hit her in the side of the face and left a little red welt. Her hair kept it from hurting too bad. I can't stand the brat that did it. He's one of those kids that is ALWAYS doing crap that he shouldn't be doing. I dislike his mother even more.

Kellie, good luck on the house thing

Ugh... cleaning, that's on my agenda.

Speaking of bratty kids. I had to explain to a 10 year old girl yesterday why she isn't allowed inside our house any longer. Freakin' brat doesn't follow orders, kept messin' with my cats after I TOLD her several times to leave them alone. They don't like to be picked up and carried around. She kept going in my son's room and picking up his bearded dragon, kept getting into the pantry after I told them all to stay out of the kitchen because they'd been eating junk all day long and made a HUGE mess in the family room with food. She's a snotty kid too, I can't stand it when a child thinks she can just do what she wants in MY HOUSE.

I'm normally so laid back and cool with the kids... and this is killing me lately with everyone thinking they can just do what they want and not have some kind of price to pay. I guess I've just finally reached the limit of CRAP I can take from everyone, kids and adults alike. I usually just shake my head and let it go, but I reckon my tolerance has taken a vacation.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

OMG - WE GOT THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't believe it!!!!!!! Between Mr. W and our wonderful agent, we closed the deal!!!!!!!!!!

OK - I'm running around now talking with my realtors and getting paperwork faxed back and forth!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Super news K. Now, lets get yours sold!


----------



## Death's Door

That sounds great Ms. Wicked!!!!!!! Like FE said, I hope yours get sold just as easy. 

Sorry about the kiddies Ghostess. It's a shame how kids pay attention to no one in authorita. 

Well, after training five people here in the office to handle the phones (receptionist is on disability), the company decided to hire a temp. Today, I spent from 8:30 a.m. until 1:15 p.m. training the temp. I AM FRIED! I think my brain (what I did have up there) is gone. I can't think no more.

I was hoping to have some quiet time this past weekend but had to watch my cousin's dog, Rusty, while they are away. He's a Jack Russell terrier and is cute. One problem, even at the ripe ole age of 8, he has a ton of energy. The pacing is driving me crazy because we will sit there eating dinner and he will just keep circling the dinner table. When we tell him to go lay on his bed, that only last for maybe a minute and he's back up again pacing. I think I need to may a booze run (Not for the dog - for me).


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh, yeah D...damn helliens! I have a tough time with the parents that don't control their kids as well. Common courtesy is a must.


----------



## Revenant

dave the dead said:


> Is that a new STL event? I don't ever remember hearing about that one...weiner dog race....lol.


The weiner dog races and dog parade are the first official events to kick off Mardi Gras in Soulard. People dress their dogs up and everything. Most of them are wearing Mardi Gras attire but a lot of people get creative with the costuming. It's a lot of fun. And in addition to throwing out beads and medallions, since one of the parade sponsors is Beggin' Strips they also throw out bags of doggie treats, which is cool. If you're a dog lover, it's a fun afternoon.

And if you have never seen a large group of little dachshunds running a race against each other you have to see it at least once. It's one of the most ludicrous sights you'll ever see. Especially after a few beers. Good laughs, good times.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats on the house MW!!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

When people ask me if I like children, I tell them,

"Yes,but baked, not fried and the dressing on the side"

They always seem to back away sloooowly.....


----------



## Bone Dancer

Good going MW, hope it's all you wanted.


----------



## scareme

Ghostess, glad to hear your little girl is OK.
Ms. W, Congratulations on getting the house.


----------



## Ghostess

Congrats Kellie!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Ghostess, unruly, ill-mannered kids are a pet peeve of mine. I know kids will try it on and push boundaries, but it's when the parents don't do anything about when it becomes a problem, such as this girl.

Thanks everybody on the congrats! I'm really VERY excited about this house. It has such a great layout, it's on a nice, 1/2 acre lot, it's in a neighborhood with lots of kids (i.e. tot'ers) and it's in a great school district. The bonus is a huge basement with a wine cellar!!!!!!!! AND, there's even a little tree. Little trees grow.


----------



## pyro

speaking of ill mannered kids-kellie your neighbor is going to miss you, dont forget to give them your new address so they could visit


----------



## Death's Door

I just came back from the temp that we hired for the receptionist area. So far, today has been very hectic for her with the phones and she called me. From her voice, I could tell she was on the verge of a meltdown. I made her take a break and chill for 15 minutes. 

Maybe I should inform the boss that I may need to use his credit card and purchase either one of those bracelets so I would be aware if she tries to make a break for it or should purchase an electric fence to have around the building. I think the electric fence would be cool. I'm leaning towards that idea.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow Kellie, a huge basement and a wine cellar too. Hope we can see some pics of the house when you get time. I can't wait for the house warming party. Do you think you will have room for all of us to show up at one time.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I had a wine cellar, but it was filled with Halloween merchandise.
Maybe in a couple of years?

Party at Kellie's house!!


----------



## pyro

Da Weiner said:


> I just came back from the temp that we hired for the receptionist area. So far, today has been very hectic for her with the phones and she called me. From her voice, I could tell she was on the verge of a meltdown. I made her take a break and chill for 15 minutes.
> 
> Maybe I should inform the boss that I may need to use his credit card and purchase either one of those bracelets so I would be aware if she tries to make a break for it or should purchase an electric fence to have around the building. I think the electric fence would be cool. I'm leaning towards that idea.


the fence is a cool idea but id would go with a shock bracelet this way you could enjoy the show.


----------



## Death's Door

Yeah, now that you mentioned it, a shock collar would be an effective tool. However, she did come back after lunch on her own so that's a good sign.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Back to Detroit this week for another DVR repair....busy week with the drywall repairs scheduled for tomorrow through Friday...?


----------



## psyko99

Hmm. Dealing with bratty kids. There are some things I don't miss about teaching. Although I do miss the good kids who made it worthwhile. Now I deal with bratty teachers and administrators all day


----------



## Revenant

At noon today, it was 73 degrees. It is now 6:00; it is 19 degrees with 39 mph winds gusting up to 60mph. Welcome to St. ****ing Louis.


----------



## Jack Reaper

You got what we had last night...but it is a quick mover!


----------



## scareme

Asthma acting up again, back on steriods, what fun.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, what a storm. Temps dropped from about 40 to 0, winds from 35 to 50 mph, about 6-8 inches of snow with part of it going sideways. Made a big pot of soup and I am in for the day.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

loading up the trailer and heading out to do a ceiling repair today.
Agreed Bill, what a storm. I've only have about 3 inches of snow here, but man it's cold!


----------



## dave the dead

no snow in Indy from the blast, but we went from 52 to 32 in an hour's time with severe thunderstorms, 50 to 80 mph wind gusts and a few possible tornadoes to the west of here. Woke up this morning to wind chills below zero. Sounds like the snow is on its way though...


----------



## Death's Door

Last night I went outside to feed the two beasts (beagles) and I was actually comfortable in a tee shirt and sweatpants. (don't wanna sound like I'm rubbing it in) Today is going up to 49 degrees. This winter in freaky.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, waiting on a new propane tank this morning....and getting ready for the big snow tonight.
They say 10-12 inches at least between 10pm tonight and noon tomorrow.
I think I'll catch up with Bill on the snowfall after tonight.
Still have the ceiling repair to finish up with, one bath room wall that hasn't been started and still have to travel to Detroit to work on that DVR.
Sure glad this isn't Oct. I would never catch up.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Valuation #2 is this afternoon. It is soooo hard to keep the house in "show" condition...

I'll be glad when this afternoon is over with.


----------



## Death's Door

Ms. Wicked said:


> Valuation #2 is this afternoon. It is soooo hard to keep the house in "show" condition...
> 
> I'll be glad when this afternoon is over with.


Uhg!!! I hated that part. You're always sprucing up a room or cleaning something. That was the thing that I hated when we were in the process of selling our home.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I am sick and tired of driving on icy roads. And why is it that there is always some jerk with a four wheel drive pickup with over sized tires driving right on your bumper and wondering why your not doing 60. 
Sorry for the rant, but I feel a little better now.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bone Dancer said:


> And why is it that there is always some jerk with a four wheel drive pickup with over sized tires driving right on your bumper and wondering why your not doing 60.
> Sorry for the rant, but I feel a little better now.


Ooops! That was me. hehehe :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

well, the tank is set.

And I here ya BD!
I got in my 1st accident yesterday (it's been over 25yrs).
Icy road with the trailer, went both sides of the road and finally took out a mailbox.
Thankful I missed everyone that was on the road.
I have to take my Jeep in to see what the cost is going to be.


----------



## Death's Door

You didn't get hurt did ya FE?


----------



## HrdHeaded1

ahhhhhhhhh no kids,no husband, what's a mother to do? I think I'll work on the spider


----------



## Death's Door

HrdHeaded1 said:


> ahhhhhhhhh no kids,no husband, what's a mother to do? I think I'll work on the spider


Sounds good to me. How long is this tranquil time for?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Da Weiner said:


> You didn't get hurt did ya FE?


I was lucky. It did scare the crap out of me.
I was glad I didn't have my kid with me, I probably would have freaked.


----------



## scareme

Only one accident in 25 years with all the icey roads up there. You must be quite the driver FE.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Really Jeff, sliding on ice with a trailer and only getting a mail box. Glad to hear your ok. Does'nt matter what your driving when you are on ice, four or two wheel drive. Your just along for the ride until you stop. Hope the damage to the jeep isnt to bad. I did a 360 on a over pass a few years ago. Luckily I was alone on the highway at the time.


----------



## Madame Turlock

I haven't had any baby kisses for more than a week because my kids and grandson are stuck at the in-laws in CA. I need baby kiss NOW!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Just checked the snow situation. Looking like maybe two to three inches maybe. Lite and fluffy stuff


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm glad you're OK Jeff. 

Yes, it is scary losing control on snow/ice. I had a nasty head on collision on ice in England. At the time, I was 11 weeks pregnant. When the ambulance came, it spun out just a few feet away... 

Needless to say, I'm paranoid about driving in adverse weather. 

Yesterday's valuation went very well. The price given by both valuations is very similar, which is good. We should officially be on the market by Monday or Tuesday.

In the meantime, we've been slammed by this winter storm. The kids are home from school. It started snowing around 11:30 yesterday morning and is due to end around noon. I reckon there's about 8-10" out there...

I think I'll make soup and pannini sandwiches for lunch and/or dinner.


----------



## psyko99

Usually we can handle the heavy snow OK up here in upstate NY. It's this crazy freezing rain, then sleet, then hail,then mixed rain & snow, then snow. Still, the majority of our schools are open so that means I need to come into work.

FE. It's good to hear that you werent' hurt. My wife is still recovering from an accident 4 years ago where she was a passenger in her father's car and an oncoming car lost control, spun out and knocked them into a ditch.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

its just been cold here,no snow.
So I wont complain ..too much


----------



## Bethene

FE, so glad you weren't hurt!! The roads have definately been bad, Wednesday morning it was terrible, blowing snow and white outs, I go to work in the dark, was real scarey. Today wasn't great, but better than Wednesday!! It really ticks me off though when someone drives like it's summer! Madame Turlock, hope you get those baby kisses soon! Every one, have a god week end!


----------



## slightlymad

Holy hannna batman I will be home alone for nearly 2 days. A W S O M E some body get me some bon-bons jack daniels and break out farscape dvd's. Im gonna lay around and be a guy. Now could somebody remind me what that is.......


----------



## Wyatt Furr

If you are gonna be a guy, you would not be eating "bon-bons"........
unless that is a code word for little debbie or hostess snack cakes.

"how to be a guy"
do not eat anything unless it comes in a plastic bag or cardboard box,ready to eat.
do not use china or silver, only plastic utensils and paper plates will do.
do not get dressed ,except for flannel boxers and a haunt forum t-shirt.
do not put down the tv remote,cuddle with it in bed. It is your friend.
do not anwser the phone or the door,your friends do not want to see you in your boxers.
shower (optional)
shaving (optional)
scratching (mandatory)
just make sure you clean your self and the sofa before the wife returns.
hope this helps


----------



## slightlymad

You the man, dog


----------



## strange1

*At least someone in this household enjoyed the 8" of snow we got .*


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ahhhhhh, Saturday morning, my first cup of coffee, it's not snowing, this might work out to be a good day.


----------



## Vlad

Good morning Bill and all. The kids are leaving for the weekend, top that one !!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thanks everyone, glad it was only damage to the jeep (kind of sucks though, it was going to be paid off this year).
And Vlad, can't touch it. Hope it's a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Vlad

Thanks Jeff, it will be. I'm sorry to hear about the jeep, but glad you're okay. I'll always remember the time years ago when me and my beloved 63 chevy took the ice death slide. I found out why they stopped making cars with solid steel unpadded dashboards in cars without seat belts as standard equipment, lol.

Looking forward to a day down in the prop room. Black Cat and I have revived the fish room in the same space. I have a new tank of Festivum that I'm looking frorward to raising and breeding as they have a reputation as being difficult.

The only downside to this weekend is that my daughter is probably going to steal my laptop for their trip, grrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Black Cat

Yup the kids leave in a couple hours. Should be a fun weekend as Vlad and I have to babysit the new puppy. It's a 5 month old Chihuahua. We get to introduce him slowly to our other dog and the 3 cats.
Jeff glad to hear you are Ok. It's no fun driving on ice.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I miss my new skull hitch cover. Stupid blue hair rear ended me yesterday. I wasn't hurt. I'm so glad I called the police 'cause she had no proof of insurance or current registration.

Glad you weren't hurt in your accident FE.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Glad you were hurt either.
So, did she get a ticket?


----------



## pyro

well i m glad thats done --chirstmas stuff is all put away ,what a great day its like spring


----------



## ScareShack

random thought from my skull....beautiful day out, kind of warm out but still icy, if I de-capate someon's head while shoveling, so be it.
I got snow to clean.


----------



## slightlymad

Vlad said:


> Good morning Bill and all. The kids are leaving for the weekend, top that one !!


They are ALL gone for the weekend


----------



## pyro

o no slightlymad--home alone


----------



## Fangs

Did I make it in time??? uuuuggghhhh....... Guess not......


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Glad you were hurt either.
> So, did she get a ticket?


She got a couple of tickets


----------



## Bone Dancer

Darn, and it was such a nice skull too. Well at least your's is still ok.


----------



## Black Cat

Haunti, glad to hear you are ok. The skull can be replaced unlike human life. 

What a restful but light sleep last night. Vlad and I got to sleep with the new puppy last night. He chose to sleep under the covers curled up in my arm pit. Nothing like being a mother and having a little one in bed. The puppy is all of four pounds and I didn't want to rollover on him, but, waking up to warm sleepy puppy kisses was kinda nice. I never had a puppy growing up. All our dogs where older rescued city dogs that my Dad brought home from work.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Awww - a puppy!!!!!!! You must post pictures!!!!

The surprise birthday party for my aunt's 70th yesterday was a blast! Out of 12 siblings, only two aunts are left.

There was a great turn out for her. 16 of my cousins were there. Several I've not since since my dad's funeral over five years ago and one I've not seen in 20 years!!!!! 

It was such a good time. There's talk about planning a family reunion.

In the meantime, I need to figure out what Superbowl food to make. My son requested a football shaped cake... 

So, NY or NE?


----------



## slightlymad

NE so everyone can say they cheated and stole the season.

A puppy cool

Ahhhhhh one last day of peace


----------



## scareme

Black Cat, are you sure they were puppy kisses and not just Vald drooling. LOL


----------



## Vlad

Did you show your aunt your favorite web sites Ms W, LOL?


----------



## DeathTouch

My unstructured thoughts are, "I wish Vlad to take over ACC so we can get good deals on skull."


----------



## dave the dead

DeathTouch said:


> My unstructured thoughts are, "I wish Vlad to take over ACC so we can get good deals on skull."


Don't put it in the "messed up wish list"...we don't want that one to go wrong!


----------



## strange1

scareme said:


> Black Cat, are you sure they were puppy kisses and not just Vald drooling. LOL


ROFLMAO, NOW THATS FUNNY.


----------



## Vlad

I never drool, it leaves DNA trace evidence.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I HATE when that happens,Vlad.......


----------



## slightlymad

He would droll it would just be recycled


----------



## slightlymad

OMG they will soon return


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

slightlymad said:


> He would droll it would just be recycled


Recycled drool? You mean Vlad might use what was left in the bottom of a beer bottle for drool??


----------



## Vlad

Beer?


----------



## slightlymad

NO no no the back wash from a segrames bottle


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, this will be the 1st time for a baby sitter. Glad it's my parents,


----------



## DeathTouch

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Well, this will be the 1st time for a baby sitter. Glad it's my parents,


I hope your parents don't have to burp you. You are kind of big for that.


----------



## Death's Door

Morning to all! I hope everyone is out of food coma from Superbowl. Unfortunately, I had tickets to go to the Walnut Street Theater to see Arthur Miller's, "The Price". A friend that I go with couldn't go last weekend so we had to reschedule for Sunday. When we got there, we were upgraded to better seats because a lot of people didn't show up/didn't get tickets for that night. It actually turned out to be a very good play. When I got home, the game just ended. 

Sorry to hear about the truck hitch, Haunti. I'm glad you're alright. I hope the lady that ran into you had insurance. 

Ah, puppy breath! I love puppy kisses! 

I'm glad everything went well, Ms. Wicked.

I hope you have cleaned up your mess before they get home, SlightyMad!

Somehow Jeff being burped by his parents does not surprise me.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Well, this will be the 1st time for a baby sitter. Glad it's my parents,


That's right! Grandparents are the next best thing.

From the time that my oldest was born, Mr. W's parents used to have the boys for the weekend a lot when we lived in England. We really miss having a day or two to ourselves. 

Enjoy yourselves!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, all of the mortgage paperwork for the new house just arrived by Fed Ex.

My name is spelled incorrectly on EVERYTHING! :googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Ms. Wicked said:


> Well, all of the mortgage paperwork for the new house just arrived by Fed Ex.
> 
> My name is spelled incorrectly on EVERYTHING! :googly:


What did they do - leave the "e" out of Ms. Wicked? heheheheh

Sorry - just a little humor. Go through the paperwork thoroughly. They might have mispelled something else. Mortgage companies are a pain in the butt when it comes to paperwork!


----------



## Death's Door

Well, before lunch, I was working on a file and accidently bumped the other files off my desk. I quickly bent down to grab them and I hit my head on the corner of my desk. I didn't feel it as much first but when I put ice on it, man, it's a hurtin'. Now, everyone wants to come and see it - now I know what the Elephant Man felt like. I told them I'm charging them $5 for everytime they want to see my "egghead" and I'm not giving out all day passes either. Damn, this ice is cold!


----------



## DeathTouch

Good going Crash Cargo

Oh, Ms Wicked. I goto the mortage company tomorrow. Maybe one day I will have my own house again. With all my corpses out in th hard. it could happen.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Da Weiner, I don't know what happened! hee hee, you'd have thought Wicked was straight forward.  

I hope your head is better now and that you didn't hurt yourself too badly.

DT, good luck tomorrow. I'm sure you'll find something that you like out here. You're in a good position as a buyer.

...in the meantime, our house will officially be listed tomorrow.


----------



## Ghostess

Had a great time at the make N take with my fellow Floridians on Saturday; fun time last night at my best friend's house not watching the game (mostly) and a boring day today with temps in the low 80s.



My youngest daughter decided to cut her hair today while at school. She gave herself some really short and crooked bangs. Her hair was all one length, and down to her behind. I cut it into a bob and she HATES it. Maybe that will teach her not to cut her hair again.


----------



## Spooklights

Oh no, Ghostess! I feel for you; but you have me laughing because I can STILL remember the day I cut my own hair at school. I must have been 6 or 7, and if I close my eyes I can still see the look on my Mom's face......priceless! I do not think I have ever seen anyone since then with such a blank look on their face. Poor Mom! I will have to call her now, and see if she remembers that little episode.


----------



## Revenant

Maaaaan.... I'm tellin' ya, this whole St Louis experience is getting to be a bit much...

So it snows Thursday night, right? Good solid snow; 8 inches, not crazy heavy but still respectable. Plenty of deep drifts, scoop trucks in Soulard on Friday and Saturday to get the mountains of plowed snow off the streetcorners in time for Mardi Gras festivities. So...

It was 75 degrees today. Everythings wet but melted away. It's 70 right now. And then it'll be low 30's on Wednesday. :googly:


----------



## scareme

Ghostess, I remember the time when my daughter was four and came home with a haircut from the babysitters son. I asked her if she just sat there and let him cut it, and she looks at me with these big blue eyes and says "No mom, I was standing". I guess she thought that would make a difference, as long as she wasn't sitting.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, it looks like there's going to be another snow storm tonight/overnight...

Last night while playing Sorry! with the kids (I won, muah hahahaha) the wire on my son's braces broke. It's always something.


----------



## dave the dead

Revenant said:


> Maaaaan.... I'm tellin' ya, this whole St Louis experience is getting to be a bit much...
> 
> So it snows Thursday night, right? Good solid snow; 8 inches, not crazy heavy but still respectable. Plenty of deep drifts, scoop trucks in Soulard on Friday and Saturday to get the mountains of plowed snow off the streetcorners in time for Mardi Gras festivities. So...
> 
> It was 75 degrees today. Everythings wet but melted away. It's 70 right now. And then it'll be low 30's on Wednesday. :googly:


I don't miss that part of STL a bit....and when summer comes it's "like Africa Hot" from the humidity.....


----------



## trishaanne

OK, so I finally got all the scene setters up in my office and was just getting ready to finish making it very crypt like. Got all the brackets to hang the coffin on the shelf, got small shelves for all the skulls, etc. Hubby got his office all nice and neat and organized again finally, and then ....he comes home last night and announces that his mother has finally decided that she neds to go live with someone, since she can't stand being alone anymore and her memory is starting to go. Now, that means that we have to rearrange the entire house..AGAIN. She'll get his office since it's the larger of the two, he'll take my office and I'll move all my craft stuff into the hall closet until I can make it miserable enough for my son to move out so one of us can take his room. Now, I love my mother in law, she's a great person..BUT, seeing her occasionally and living with her full time is another matter. She's 84 years old, and she's becoming very needy. She won't really do much for herself anymore and relies on her kids to do most of it. (I told my kids if I EVER get like that to just shoot me...they said not to worry ) Anyway, she's almost deaf and won't admit it, so her TV is always up full blast! I've got really great hearing and it hurts my ears! So now, not only do I have one of the granddaughters there 3-4 days a week, as SOON as I get home from work at 1:15 until 8:30-9:00, now I'll have my MIL there too. HELP ME!!!!!
Just as I was convincing hubby that he should put in for a transfer to South Carolina, and just as we arranged to go down and look at the house for the B&B, now this. His mother won't move out of state, none of his siblings have a place big enough to take her (how convenient) and she made them all promise to never put her in a nursing home. Guess I'm stuck in this crappy state forever! We're still going to go see the house, but I'm afraid that I'll really love it and not be able to act on it. Maybe I can hide out in Kellie's new house....it's big enough that she won't ever know I'm there...LOL. Phew, that feels better. Now that I vented I can see her today and pretend that I'm happy about the whole thing. Just a note to the NJ Haunters....after she finally does move in...I want you all to ACT LIKE YOU ALWAYS DO......that should scare her back out LOL


----------



## psyko99

Ghostess said:


> Had a great time at the make N take with my fellow Floridians on Saturday; fun time last night at my best friend's house not watching the game (mostly) and a boring day today with temps in the low 80s.
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest daughter decided to cut her hair today while at school. She gave herself some really short and crooked bangs. Her hair was all one length, and down to her behind. I cut it into a bob and she HATES it. Maybe that will teach her not to cut her hair again.


Ghostess,
Sure rub in the warm temperature. Hey, it's actually going to hit the 50's today - T-shirt and shorts weather 

I remember, my daughters doing the same thing with their hair. Don't fret too much, it's normal and hair grows back.


----------



## Ghostess

Eh, the other two kids did it too, it just irked me because I thought we were past that stage. Brandon cut his when he was four, in the very same spot only shorter. But since he's a boy, we just gave him a really short hairstyle for a while. Taylor cut hers too when she was four, but she only cut parts off the ends of her hair and ended up getting it cut about 3 inches shorter than it was and it was still past her shoulders.

Pattie -- keep your chin up. Maybe the Jersey haunters can scare the MIL off. 

My mom is driving me nuts, I feel like I am having to be her watchdog now because she's meeting men on myspace and has agreed to meet one for dinner on the 14th (I think it's a BAD BAD idea!). She's lonely since my step dad died, and now she's having men tell her she's pretty and all that crap and she's buying their smooth talk. It's so hard to try to let her do her own thing and think for herself and still try to make sure she's not making mistakes. She's never really dated before, it was straight from her parents to pregnant with me thanks to my dad when she was 17 years old.... then straight from my dad to Charles (step dad)... then he died and now she's by herself for the first time EVER.

Anyone else ever deal with this kind of thing? I just don't know how to keep her safe and not butt in too much, ya know? I mean, she IS an adult, 55 years old.


----------



## Death's Door

Wow, with regard to the the MILs and the Mom situations going on, I am soo glad I don't get along with my MIL. 

Trishanne - I, too, think you should go and check out the house. Man, if I could get out of this state, I would definitely be hitting the pavement. It seems to me that the siblings should take turns in taking care of the MIL. I understand it's going to be a dramatic change for her changing surroundings but it's something that needs to be discussed with the family. 

Ghostess, how long has she been chatting with this guy that she's going to meet and have dinner with on Valentines Day?


----------



## Ghostess

DW -- Umm.. not even a week I think. I don't like it one bit. NOT ONE BIT.

He's from Birmingham ALa area... she lives in Lower Alabama. He's supposedly driving down to Mobile to see his daughter and is stopping to have dinner with Mom on the way. I ESPECIALLY don't like that he is not local to the area they'll be meeting in.

What sent up the red flags is that they were chatting online on Friday I believe, and he got pissy with her when he asked her out and she said no because she didn't think it was time yet. I was like, UM.. HELLO!! That ain't a good sign. So, the next day or whenever, he apologized and said he had been drinking that night and he normally is not like that. UM ... HELLO!! Red flag #2!!!! He doesn't like to take NO for an answer especially when he is drinking.

It really has me concerned, but unfortunately, I can't really tell her what to do. If I get too much into it with her, she'll go just to **** me off. I know how she works, I am just like her in most ways...lol Stubborn... stubborn... stubborn.


----------



## scareme

I was awaken this morning about 9:00 cause Bill Clinton called. About thirty minutes later his wife called, and about 15 min after that John McClain called. I never knew before, how important I was to the country. LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, getting things ready for my hike to Detroit this morning for that DVR repair.
So far, not snow..? I guess that means it will be for my ride back!


----------



## trishaanne

it's suppoed to be almost 70 here today and back down to 40 tomorrow. I wish it would make up it's mind! Still haven't gotten any snow so we can't try out this monster snow blower. The warranty is going to expire before we even get a chance to fire it up!

DW, we're heading to South Carolina the weekend of the 23rd to check out the house for sale. I can't wait to get out of this state, and if we buy a B&B, we'd be working for ourselves and could close down and take time off when we wanted to. Hubby has 6 more years before he can retire, so if he can put in those 6 years somewhere besides here, we're out of here. Although, the NJ Haunters have threatened me that I can't leave or they'll have no place to play. They even wanted me to add a clause in the sale of the house if it comes time to sell it that once a month they can still come hang out there LOL. I'm sure the new owners would LOVE that! 

Speaking of going to South Carolina...are there any haunters from that area and if so, have you ever heard of a town called Bennettsville? Just wondered what it's like and if I should bother wasting my time to go down there to check it out.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Made it back already, roads were pretty good. 
DVR needed to be restored and is up and running again.
Now onto the drywall repairs...I just hate drywall work!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

trishaanne said:


> it's suppoed to be almost 70 here today and back down to 40 tomorrow. I wish it would make up it's mind! Still haven't gotten any snow so we can't try out this monster snow blower. The warranty is going to expire before we even get a chance to fire it up!
> 
> DW, we're heading to South Carolina the weekend of the 23rd to check out the house for sale. I can't wait to get out of this state, and if we buy a B&B, we'd be working for ourselves and could close down and take time off when we wanted to. Hubby has 6 more years before he can retire, so if he can put in those 6 years somewhere besides here, we're out of here. Although, the NJ Haunters have threatened me that I can't leave or they'll have no place to play. They even wanted me to add a clause in the sale of the house if it comes time to sell it that once a month they can still come hang out there LOL. I'm sure the new owners would LOVE that!
> 
> Speaking of going to South Carolina...are there any haunters from that area and if so, have you ever heard of a town called Bennettsville? Just wondered what it's like and if I should bother wasting my time to go down there to check it out.


Good luck with that Pattie. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! I know how you've dreamed of a B&B; that would be just perfect for you.

If you'd consider Peoria, the Addams Family "Hale House" Mansion just dropped in price by $50,000... 

In the meantime, my home is an open door for you if you want/need it.  Unfortunately, you can't escape from Vlad if you come and stay with me because he's welcome too, LOL.

Well, today brings another winter mess of a day. The kids are home from school AGAIN! It's weird because my house is extremely clean (got the pictures taken for the listing). The inspector has cancelled tomorrow due to bad weather, so it looks like I actually have time to SEW or work on a prop for the first time in weeks!!!!

Hooray!


----------



## Ghostess

Whew! I just got back from a 5 mile run/walk with my best friend. She lives 2.5 miles away in the back of the neighborhood, I live in the front of the neighborhood... and we meet in the middle, then go back toward her house and around the big loop in her section of the neighborhood. So she actually did about 3 .5 miles while I did 5, and I ran most of mine while she walked most of hers. (We ran together part of it and walked together for part, but I have a longer way to go and ran when I was not with her. 

It's 82° right now with full sun beating down, so I am drenched with sweat and my legs are burning with lactic acid.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, back again. Ceiling I repaired (had another leak). 
30 outside and freezing rain, roads are getting real nasty.


----------



## Death's Door

Ghostess, I can see how you would be concerned with this guy by what you just posted as far as getting pissing about the timeframe and drinking. If he's not like that then why would he act like that when talking with your mom. It sounds like he's in a hurry to wrap things up. Maybe he thinks your mom has money and he would like to be apart of the money train. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Death's Door

Well, hubby has been home sick and complaining - no, let me say....whining, yeah, whining is more like it. He's sick and whining. He did have a fever yesterday and it did break. He has had me up for the past two nights just tossing and turning. In his defense the guy has just got the flu that has been going around my area. We have 16 people today out from work because of the flu. 

However, when I got home from work and asked him did he eat that day, he sounded agitated that we didn't have any chicken soup in the house. I told him there was homemade chicken soup and homemade Italian wedding soup in the freezer. He told me when he went to the pantry downstairs all he saw was tomato soups and no chicken soup. I asked him why would I have chicken soup and Italian wedding soup in the pantry if I made big batches of them and put them in the freezer. 

This morning he woke me up at 4 o'clock in the morning to feel it he had a fever. With one eye opened, I checked his forehead. I told him that he felt warm but that he didn't have a fever. Well, he went downstairs and got the thermometer and took his temperature. He came back upstairs and woke me up (again!) and told me he does have a fever because the thermometer read 98.2. I told him that it is a normal temperature and that he didn't have a fever. He disagreed with me. As much as I would like to be home after work, I really don't wanna go there. I'm thinking maybe I should stay at a motel or something and call him in a couple of days to see if the whining - er, I mean cold - has gotten better.


----------



## DeathTouch

Wow! The snow is coming down here in Chicago.


----------



## Black Cat

Well it's 63 here today in Jersey with on and off rain.
Have both the kids home sick. Looks like the flu to me. Fever, stomach ache, headache, stuffed up head, and runny eyes. 
I'm staying away from both of them and washing my hands every chance I have. I can't afford to get sick now.


----------



## Death's Door

Black Cat said:


> Well it's 63 here today in Jersey with on and off rain.
> Have both the kids home sick. Looks like the flu to me. Fever, stomach ache, headache, stuffed up head, and runny eyes.
> I'm staying away from both of them and washing my hands every chance I have. I can't afford to get sick now.


I hear ya Black Cat! I have been taking Echineatia (sp?) to keep my immune system up. It's going around where I work and a lot people called out sick for the passed two days. Even though I like the mild winter we're having, I think it's letting this type of flu spread faster.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well it was another gray, snowy, winter day.


----------



## trishaanne

DW....head north and we'll hide you out here for a few days. I have chicken soup in my freezer too, along with some french onion. We can make props and chat halloween stuff till he feels better and you can go home again. If you hang out long enough, the NJ group will be back on the 16th....think he'll miss you by then?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Lots of freezing rain yesterday, then came the snow, thankful it was only about 4 inches.
I think Bill got at least 10??


----------



## Bone Dancer

Your right Jeff, about 8-10 inches of new snow. Starting to run out of places to put it, the banks around the drive are about 4 to 6 ft high. Well its sunny today, walk is shoveled, car cleaned off but I'm staying home until tomorrow. The secondary roads should be clear by then. Nap time.


----------



## slightlymad

Nothing not a blessed thing and yes ignorence is bliss


----------



## Death's Door

trishaanne said:


> DW....head north and we'll hide you out here for a few days. I have chicken soup in my freezer too, along with some french onion. We can make props and chat halloween stuff till he feels better and you can go home again. If you hang out long enough, the NJ group will be back on the 16th....think he'll miss you by then?


Oh Trishanne!!! You are too kind. Man, if I could make props with you guys and about Halloween stuff along with having great food (keep in mind I love to cook), I might never leave your house!!!!

Hubby finally went back to work today and he did start talking cold/flu medicine last night. I think it helped him because he was not coughing as much. Tommorrow I am having lunch with my sister-in-law and friend so at least I'll get out a little bit and get a break from being nursemaid. I'm looking forward to being out with the ladies!!!!!


----------



## Black Cat

Packing the car to head out camping. We have a cabin so we should survive the snow/rain that is coming in for Saturday into Sunday.
The kids are both still sick and our son got sent home from school today. Need to get away from all the germs and another exhausting week of work.


----------



## turtle2778

Well its Saturday and Im awake at 430 for another fun filled 12 hour day at my job WOOO HOOOO!!! Im sure THIS will be the highlight of my day. SAD isnt it? Hey Zombie, why dont you allow me to make this my home page since I check this before I do anything else every time i get on the internet.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry to hear that Turtle, try to think Halloween thoughts as much as you can while your at work and maybe make mockup props with note paper and tape. Think of it as making a few extra bucks to buy prop material with.


----------



## slightlymad

Ah saturday time to clean the garage for prop building


----------



## Revenant

Blue Man Group tickets went on sale today!! I bought 2. I really should have spent the extra 50 bucks to get the good floor seats but I could barely afford the ones I got. Oh well. I'm going to try to bring my nephew to the show; he's 9 and this should be cooler than the coolest thing ever for him. I know it is for me 

It's kinda funny... they'll be playing at the ScottTrade Center... that's our hockey arena, the Home of the Blues. Everybody in line at the ticket windows was either buying tickets to see The Blues or the Blue Man Group. Looks like we all Bleed Blue whether we're going to see a hockey game or a concert.


----------



## Madame Turlock

I didn't think Celluclay would take this long to dry.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

REV, if you haven't seen Blue Man group, you're gonna love it.
We've seen it twice, once in Chicago and once in Vegas.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Good Morning Sunshines!!!!!

It is positively arctic here today!!!!! Thank goodness we have no plans. We're just going to stay home and mooch around the house.

Last night my girlfriend came around and we had one of our crafting nights. We had a lot of fun working on our projects. I'll miss her when we move!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You're not kiddin' Missy!!

That wind is "bone chillin'!"


----------



## Bone Dancer

8 below zero, I don't think I want to know what the wind chill factor is at that temp.


----------



## Black Cat

Survived our camping trip this weekend but came home with the FLU. I feel awful. These chills are killing me. Called in sick to work today but have to pop in at 6 am this morning to set up a few things. Today is supposed to be the first day that the students are coming after school to work on food prep for the cullinary competition. 
Can't wait to crawl back into bed for the day.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sorry you have the FLU...I'm such a baby when I get it!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeap, cold morning...-5, whacha got for me this morning Bill?


----------



## trishaanne

Sorry to hear you're feeling so bad Karen. Hope you heal up in time for the weekend. If you need to cancel just let me know so I can get the word out. We may have another haunter joining us this time around. I'm gonna need a bigger house soon...lol


----------



## Death's Door

Good morning everyone!!! We are also have an artic blast here in NJ. The wind was horrible yesterday. I was out running errands and just couldn't wait to get home and get into my pjs and veg out. I did have a nice Saturday with my sister-in-law and friend. We went to have pedicures done and then out for brunch at a nice seafood place. After that went back to Anjis house and smoked cigars and had drinks. It has been a long time since we've done that. 

Black Cat - chicken soup, a hot toddy and the remote. You should be feeling fine.

I'm glad you had a nice weekend crafting with your friend. I love doing those things.

Because of this Saturday coming up being Pokeno night and having a valentine theme, I had a big jar of marashino cherries and a bottle of vodka sitting right next to it. I gotta to thinkin' - Cherry Bombs! I took half of the cherries out of the jar placing them into a clear jar and pouring vodka over them to cover for a week. This Saturday morning, I'm gonna drain them and dip them in dark/milk chocolate. Vwalahh!!! Chocolate covered Cherry Bombs. 

I'm also making truffles with a rasberry liqueur and some with an orange liqueur and cover some of them in chocolate, some in white powder, some in chopped walnuts, some in cocoa and some in valentine sprinkles. :googly: Whatcha think about those treats!!!!


----------



## trishaanne

DW, I think they sound heavenly. And since the NJ group is meeting on the 
Saturday the 16th, feel free to deliver some...hehehe.

It's freezing here at my desk at work. I think tonight may be a soup night for dinner. Gotta do something to take this chill out.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Yeap, cold morning...-5, whacha got for me this morning Bill?


It was about 12 below this morning, but then again I live in a low spot and the cold air pools so I generally run about 4 or 5 degrees colder then the area temp.But its up to almost 10 above now and sunny. Sorry Jeff, no pizza or beer.


----------



## pyro

yep -12 this sucks stood home from work to dam cold-got some painting to do, must make wife happy--must start building props


----------



## Vlad

> I have chicken soup in my freezer too, along with some french onion.


Give away my soup and die Trish.


----------



## Revenant

Jeff, I caught Blue Man live on the Complex tour a coupla years ago. Only live show I've ever seen that can come close to the impact was Pink Floyd. BMG's my favorite group.

Hey all you sick people... quit that! Those props ain't gonna build themselves without ya...

My mom got a new puppy this weekend. He's just the cutest. Only 2 months old so he still sleeps a lot... I'm sure when he comes into full puppy bloom he'll be quite a handful.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Black Cat, get better soon. Flu is no fun. Make sure that husband of yours is looking after you properly.

We had a viewing yesterday and another today. Keeping this place in pristine, show condition is not natural for me!!!!!! All I'm doing is cleaning!!!!1

Fingers crossed we'll get lucky and sell in February, in this real estate market that is saturated with inventory....


----------



## slightlymad

Ah nice quiet evening of ice covered roads


----------



## Hauntiholik

My hearse arrived this evening. She's absolutely gorgeous.

http://www.hauntiholik.com/1966Hearse/album/slides/DSC_0825.html

After we got her into the driveway one my neighbors came out and reminded me in a snotty tone that the hearse cannot be parked in my driveway or on the street because it violates covenants. Geez. Way to deflate my excitement. We called the neighbor after the coach was parked in the garage so she wouldn't worry about reporting the covenant violation


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I would check your covenants,Haunti.
I really cant belive it would state,"no hearses in driveway"
Its not like your using it for a business.
Then again,open up the back and ask the snotty neighbor, if she wants a one-way ride.....


----------



## Hauntiholik

Wyatt - my covenants state that hearses and limos cannot be parked on the street or in the driveway. I'm going to have to wash it sometime.


----------



## randyaz

so...ya gonna leave the garage door open alot?


----------



## Hauntiholik

HA! I might Randy.


----------



## scareme

She's beautiful Hainti! Does she have a name yet? I bet your neighbor was like Mrs. Kravitz looking out the window as the hearse was being unloaded. LOL


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Gee, I better check MY covenants.....lol


----------



## Death's Door

Ah, she's beautiful Haunti!!!!  I'm sure if you want to wash and wax it, it shouldn't be a problem. If it was left there for days on end, a violation/citation would ensue. Check with your city regarding this matter because what was stated before, it is a hobby not a business. Some neighbors can be a pain-in-the ass.


----------



## DeathTouch

One day the Haunted stork will bring me one too.


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> She's beautiful Hainti! Does she have a name yet?


Her name is Belfry. I didn't want her to be lonely last night so I gave her a friend.
http://www.hauntiholik.com/1966Hearse/album/slides/DSC_0845.html


----------



## Bone Dancer

So, have you had her out on the road yet?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nice sunny day and not below zero.....I think I got a sun burn??


----------



## Bone Dancer

Be careful of heat stroke Jeff, remember to take your salt tables and wear a hat.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bone Dancer said:


> So, have you had her out on the road yet?


Not yet. The Florida plates are expired. I should receive the title tomorrow so I can get an emissions test done and then get a paper plate for it.

It's one thing to drive around with expired tags but it's quite another thing when the vehicle is a head turner! It's like driving around with a big sign "Please pull me over".


----------



## pyro

i know that feeling -i used to drive with a hand hangin out the trunk lid--( some dumb a$$ COPS -CAN I SEE IN THE TRUNK-- WOW


----------



## Revenant

Bill Belichick, don't let the sun set on you in St. Louis. 
Don't.

Come to think of it, might not be a good idea to let it shine on you here, either.


----------



## scareme

Happy Valentines Day to all my sweethearts!


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Valentines Day to you scareme and all Hauntforum members!!!!

Well, after delivering the flowers to everyone today at work, I received a beautiful arrangment from hubby.  This is the first time ever that I received flowers at work. A very, very nice surprise.


----------



## pyro

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY to all


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here's to another Valentines Day shared on HauntFroum.








to you all!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I hope everybody has a wonderful Valentines day.

Mr. W just called me on his drive home. He wished me "Happy Halloween" and realized he got it wrong! I laughed and commented that it's finally rubbing off on him, LOL.


----------



## Bone Dancer

O'look, it's snowing again.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No snow here....though, we might get hit again on Sunday??

Bill, you'll get it not matter what, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Wow - I was soooooo tired yesterday. I felt myself shutting down in the afternoon. In the end, I fell asleep in front of the tv at about 9:00, then got up and went to bed at 9:30. I slept like a log and got up at 8:30 this morning.

Mr. W is working from home today. It should be a good day with no specific plans other than deciding what to make for dinner.


----------



## turtle2778

I know i should feel bad about this, but I dont. I stayed up WAY to late chatting on here and then got up at 7 to get my kids off to school. Then went back to bed about an hour later and slept til 10:30 aaah I love time off from work


----------



## Death's Door

Oh, stop rubbing it in Turtle!!!! 

Happy Friday to all!! I get to spend Saturday night with the Pokeno ladies. I am soooo looking forward to it.


----------



## trishaanne

Happy Friday to you too DW. Enjoy your game night tomorrow.

I just found out this past week that in April, there is going to be a mini haunt convention WEEKEND at my house. My dear friends in here were going to surprise us on Friday night by coming and staying till Sunday. AND, they were bringing Turtle and Ms Wicked with them! I would have been shocked to say the least, and we would have done all we could to accomodate everyone on short notice, but I am SO glad they told us ahead of time. I would have been mortified if they all just showed up and I had no food in the fridge and no place ready for them to sleep. I can't wait till April!  If anyone is going to be in the central Jersey area the weekend of the 4-6, or 11-13 (not quite sure which yet but we'll keep you posted) and you want to come to a haunters slumber party weekend, feel free to stop by. If you want to bring your sleeping bag or tent, that's fine. If not, we'll find a place for you somewhere. Not sure how much we'll get done that weekend but it ought to be one to remember. If you come by though, please BYOB!!!!! Supplying the drinks for haunters is VERY expensive!


----------



## Black Cat

Happy Friday everyone. It's been a long week but I'm finally feeling better after having the flu/sinus infection illness that's been going around. I managed to get through the entire day at work.


----------



## trishaanne

Glad you're feeling a little better today BC. I stocked up on face masks, just in case you showed up sick tomorrow...lol.


----------



## DeathTouch

I wish the snow would go away....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well DT, you might be getting more on Sunday or Saturday??


----------



## Vlad

A beautiful sunny day here in NJ. Make and take day. Three of my new fish aren't eating well. I wish Bill was here to give me an opinion on that.


----------



## pyro

nice day today-1st of a 3 day weekend, bath room remodel to begin


----------



## Bone Dancer

Vlad said:


> A beautiful sunny day here in NJ. Make and take day. Three of my new fish aren't eating well. I wish Bill was here to give me an opinion on that.


I wish I was there too. Mainly so I could go to the make and take with you guys. I sent a PM on the fish problem, hope it helps. Say, I remember something being said about a live video feed from the make and take. Anything happen with that?
It's sunny here too, maybe I will wade out thru the snow to the shop.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well here it is, another birthday. Couldn't make it to my brothers house were I had a full turkey dinner waiting for me due to the ice storm. It's raining now but it will start to freeze again this evening. So it's just me and Frank the cat. Maybe I will make some stir fry later.


----------



## Spooklights

Sorry to hear your plans got messed up, BD. Stir fry isn't a turkey dinner, but it's not bad, either. Happy Birthday anyway!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm sorry Bill!

You're better to be safe then sorry... you DO want to celebrate another birthday.

Just go and crash your brother's house when the storm clears. That's what family is for.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Inventory sucks a**!


----------



## pyro

yep this is true-and getting ready for taxes too


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It sucks more for me, 'cause I have to do it.


----------



## Spooklights

It was almost 70 degrees here today, and now we're having a thunderstorm.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Snow, cold, snow, cold, snow, cold, snow, cold, snow, cold.... etc., etc., etc.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Any problem putting this business card in your wallet?


----------



## trishaanne

Nice card, except the white letters on "props" is kinda tough to see, at least for me. Could be cause I'm old and my eyes are shot though, LOL.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeah, I noticed that too.
Thinking the only important stuff is the name, website and a phone #.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

A little change:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here we go, how do you like this one?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Jeff, I didn't see the first two that you posted. They are now red x's...

I like the use of the spider on the most recent version. However, to my eye, the copy gets lost on the pattern of the spider and is hence difficult to read. 

Perhaps the spider could be featured smaller and to the side, with a mottled, softened, spider-web type of background? It would keep the essence but make it easier to read.


----------



## Silent Requiem

i agree,its very hard to read.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you think an all green font would work?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I don't think all green would work. The green that's on the current version is already hard to read.

The size, color and style of the spider's pattern is what is interfering with with copy's readability.

If the background were a faded/out of focus, soft gray web, you should be able to read the copy. Then the spider could be to side, sort of like a logo.

Any background with lots of colors and a big design will make it difficult to read.


----------



## DeathTouch

Any way you can make the spider a little lighter?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

And very hard when the wine is on the table. LOL

Thinking I might try a black and white of the spider to see if that might work.


----------



## Revenant

I think the key is to go monochrome and faded with the spider, Jeff. If his outlines were softer and more subtle, and his coloration just a modification of the background color, his shape would show up but not compete for focus with the font. Like an embossed look on the background layer.


----------



## Silent Requiem

random question. How do you change what it says below your user name?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I tend to agree. The spider makes the background to busy. And using an actual photo of a spider is to confusing and gives mixed visual information. ( are you a biological supply house ) I don't know what species you got there, but I would go with the classic black widow with its's simpler color pattern of red on black, and a more classic spider shape.


----------



## Revenant

SR, I may be wrong but I think that option only opens up to you after you hit a thousand posts.


----------



## Adam I

Snow


----------



## Revenant

Eclipse! 

One more hour til showtime...


----------



## skeletonowl

i would also like to see the eclipse ...

man I wish the darn FTP wouldn't take so long it's reaching up to an hour now...


----------



## AzKittie74

I am sooooooo freaking EXCITED! I have a idea in mind and the materials are on the way!!! it will be my 1st prop of 2008!!! I am finally inspired!!!!!!!!!happyhappyjoyjoy happyhappyjoyjoy


----------



## Vlad

That's just a tease AZ, spill your guts, what is it?


----------



## AzKittie74

Well she is a rotting witch, long white hair, old leathery patches of rotting flesh and cloaked. I can see her in my head and can't wait to try and make her a reality YIPPEEE!!!
I want her to be free standing and hope I can find something that won't be to visable. maybe PVC and hot glue? Oh and I was thinking of lighting her from the feet and inside the cloak so she had the creepy effect and kinda glows ya know, haha i can go on and on about what I want her to be. just wish she was here so I could start!


----------



## Vlad

You mean something like this???????????? >>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## turtle2778

Vlad you are just WRONG WRONG WRONG! Kellie, i will hold him down while you pound him.


----------



## AzKittie74

hahahaha Noooooooo that is a pretty witch. I want mine to be ugly and alittle on the evil side! hahaha


----------



## Revenant

Ugh... ice storms! And another one in the morning... I don't mind snow, but I hate ice... people around here drive stupid enough as it is...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sorry to hear about the ice storm...just cold here and a dash of snow.

Another Friday upon us....where did the week go???


----------



## Black Cat

Just got the call, NO SCHOOL. It's back to bed as the Snow is here. 4-7 inches expected topped off with a layer of ice is what's expected here. 
Happy Friday everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looks like you guys get the mess this time around.
Is this all through the midwest?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Vlad said:


> You mean something like this???????????? >>>>>>>>>>>


She said long *WHITE *hair!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Friday! Yea! Where's the bar?


----------



## Vlad

> Friday! Yea! Where's the bar?


Pole dancing night??


----------



## Hauntiholik

Vlad said:


> Pole dancing night??


Only if you buy me drinks!


----------



## turtle2778

Hey hauntie wanna install that pole in your living room? I hear its good exercise


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's 4:20 on Friday afternoon. Mr. W is on his way home.

Is it too early to pop open a bottle of wine?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Looks like you guys get the mess this time around.
> Is this all through the midwest?


That storm ran to the south of us Jeff. About time we missed one. It's hard to believe but I think it got over 30 today and looking good until Monday. 
I love watching snow melt.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ms. Wicked said:


> It's 4:20 on Friday afternoon. Mr. W is on his way home.
> 
> Is it too early to pop open a bottle of wine?


Never, especially at your house.....you have very good wine!


----------



## pyro

asking if its to early---lmao ---its been snowing all day  its just starting to rain


----------



## Vlad

> Is it too early to pop open a bottle of wine?


I thought all of yours had screw tops?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Vlad said:


> I thought all of yours had screw tops?


Wow Ken, first the photo and now this. So can I have your stuff when your gone?


----------



## Revenant

Ms. Wicked said:


> It's 4:20 on Friday afternoon. Mr. W is on his way home.
> 
> Is it too early to pop open a bottle of wine?


Hmm... where I come from, the 4:20 celebration isn't done with wine...


----------



## scareme

You're right Revenant, around here 3:30 is Bud time.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well Saturday is upon us.....what to do???


----------



## Vlad

I hear Black Cat is up and starting the coffee, time for me to get a cup and head off to bed, lol.


----------



## strange1

Last Thursday & Friday -Low teens- Freezing rain & snow.
Today, Sat-mid 30s.
Tommorow, Sunday- 47.
Monday- 57 and rain.
Tuesday-mid 30s snow and rain.
Wed & Thurs- low 30s with chance of snow.

What the heck?, as he scratches his head and wonders.


----------



## slightlymad

Ah saturday forum video almost done, wife at work son still in bed and daughter next store. Not only do I have the remote but I have peace.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well maybe I will tinker with these fish tanks today. That way I can say I did something consturctive.


----------



## Vlad

Did the Africans breed yet Bill?


----------



## scareme

Isn't that a little personal Vald?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Drinkng beer....was finishing up sculpting the coot, now I'm not in the mood. Want to add to my control consol, but I have to wait for funds to come in. Now I'm bored. I hate that. Thinking about entering 20 dollar prop contest just for show, but can't think of anything to make. Thinking about the last time Vlad called me a couple years back, I was in a bad mood then, wish the conversation went better, he's a great guy. I miss Sinister. I wish he didn't leave. Raxl is waiting for me to scan and color more pages of Monsters Unleashed online comic..But I have a new laptop with a puny hard drive and no scratch disk space for Photoshop. I could use my kids PC (was mine) but he's always using it for online gaming. I need to get an external hard drive soon. 

I'm hungry, but don't know what I'm in the mood for. Maybe chili. I like chili, and since I'm drinking beer to numb the crappy week I had at work, it may be a match. 

Now I'm wondering how everyone will react to my random thought regurgitation. 

I feel better, I feel I've vented. This thread is theraputic.

I have 3 cats, but wish I had a dog. I miss my dogs we had when I was a teenager.

I love my wife.

Ok, I'm done.


----------



## AzKittie74

Well Dr. my reaction was a big smile!
that is truely a Unstructured thought!


Oh and maybe you should call him and have a nice conversation this time!


----------



## GothicCandle

i hate having a cold.


----------



## Lilly

I hate Sundays with no Football !!


----------



## slightlymad

food need food more food


----------



## Bone Dancer

Vlad said:


> Did the Africans breed yet Bill?


Nope, not yet. I'm thinking a water change might help. Been feeding bloodworms and brineshrimp half the time to bulk them up. Wait an see I guess.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Whatever I ate over the weekend is coming back to haunt me.
I should know better, if its not still moving,dont eat it.....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you have worms? 

You should know better than to lick your behind after dinner!

Sorry, it's a fur thing...LOL


----------



## Revenant

Dang... I hate filling out online applications... especially this one cuz it's like "account for every job you ever had in your life... with contact info." Jeez. I've worked so many temp and seasonal gigs in the last 20 years I don't even have records of some of them, some of my employers don't exist anymore, and a lot of the time I worked as an independent anyway so there's no records of that either. My functional resume looks pretty good but when you make me list all the details my work history looks like ****. I'll be in student loan debt all my life and never get a good job again... *sigh* How could I let this happen...


----------



## Death's Door

I sent the boss to South Carolina until Wedsnesday and I can hang out here and post. Not bad for a Monday so far.


----------



## trishaanne

Well, we spent the weekend at my son's place in North Carolina and then went down to South Carolina to look at the house that we want to buy and turn into a B&B. It was BEAUTIFUL...everything we ever wanted. I would have given the guy cash that night to move in immediately. The last night at my sons place, we found a surprise on our pillow when we went to bed. Some places leave mints, some leave little candies or towels. We found a shrunken head on our pillows. If that doesn't say love, I don't know what does..LOL


----------



## Ms. Wicked

So are you buying it? When are you moving?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeah, no kidding T&A....????


----------



## trishaanne

I'd be there the day after y'all left in April, since the arrangements are already made and I'd hate for you to have to change your tickets!  Right now we just wait and see if hubby can get transferred to South Carolina. In the meantime, I sit here and look at the pictures and dream..lol. Besides, Vlad, Blackcat, Slightlymad and One of the Devils Rejects have threatened us, told us we are NOT allowed to move...EVER. Ok, maybe when we're all to old to get together and haunt, but not till then.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The hearse club (Denver Hearse Association) get together was a lot of fun! The next event is at Frozen Dead Guy Days where the club will be in the parade. I don't know if I'll make it but it sounds like fun.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hauntiholik said:


> The hearse club (Denver Hearse Association) get together was a lot of fun! The next event is at Frozen Dead Guy Days where the club will be in the parade. I don't know if I'll make it but it sounds like fun.


Do you have one of the older rides in the club?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Do you have one of the older rides in the club?


Yes. The oldest is a 1957 I think. There are a few 1960's hearses/combos in the club.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Like I said before, LOVE your ride. Makes me want one!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Like I said before, LOVE your ride. Makes me want one!!!


She does cleans up nice with a coat of wax.
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t131/Hauntiholik/Hearse/1966%20Cadillac%20Fleetwood/DSC_0924.jpg


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You stop that!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Jeff needs a hearse....Now he has to get one....

These aren't the droids he's looking for. Move along. Move along.


----------



## pyro

wow haunti that looks great-what are you putting on the the top


----------



## Spookineer

Hey Haunt, belfry is lookin' pretty spiffy there...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

spiffy ain't the word spook...it's a "creeper"!


----------



## Hauntiholik

pyro said:


> wow haunti that looks great-what are you putting on the the top


Putting on the top? I hosed it off with clean water (per the Victoria top instructions). No soap. No polish. No nuthin.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I like my babes topless too pyro.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, I have 1/2 the driveway shoveled. We didn't get the 12" they were talking about the other day. Looks like 4" for now, though it's still snowing a little.
I guess I need a refill of coffee and go check the news out.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well Jeff, I'm watching NBC news. We got another several inches of snow last night.

They did a "reality-check" comparison (to make us feel better here in Chicago). Chicagoland has had 50" of snow this winter; Grand Rapids 90".


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Glad I'm not in GR!

It looks like another 4" coming today...still snowing.
This means round #2.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Darn Jeff, I missed it completely, maybe less then an inch.


----------



## AzKittie74

So I am sitting here studying like a good student (because I have class tonight) and I hear a truck running outside, It's for me *smile* I got my new bluckys and my clay and I wanna start my witch!!! HOW can I be a good student now? I don't think I have the will power to resist!


----------



## beelce

Kittie - study now play later...those skellies will wait for you.


----------



## beelce

While you guys are shoveling snow up there, I have already planted my veggie garden and mowed the yard down here. It's sunny and 70 with lots of spring blooms here today.


----------



## slightlymad

Thats it I cant take it anymore. First he had Halloween inflatables Like 10 of them then xmas which was bearable and valentine day was tolerable but now inflatable lepricans I am buying a dart gun preferable Co2 powered.


----------



## Vlad

> HOW can I be a good student now?


You wouldn't have been distracted if you had been studying in the school pub like you should have been.


----------



## Death's Door

Good morning folks!!!!

Very brisk today in southern NJ. 

beelce - stop rubbing it in about that 70 degree weather 

Well, last night was my weigh-in date where I work out and I lost another 3 1/4 lbs. Woohoo!!!!!


----------



## Vlad

Last night was the culinary competition at the High School, Black Cat and my son were in it. Of all things, their teams theme was Halloween. Some of our props were used as the scenery, and hopefully Black Cat will have the pics I took up soon. They won for best entree, but they're exhausted today. Everything is home except my fireplace, I hope it makes it back tomorrow.
Snow coming again tomorrow night, get ready Pyro, lol.


----------



## slightlymad

Well bid congrates to Black Cat and son way to knock em dead.

I wanna go home to mommy


----------



## GothicCandle

did they choose halloween? or were they given that as a theme?


----------



## Vlad

They chose the theme. It was nicely done. But very hectic, the worked their butts off nonstop for over two hours just serving, after having cooked since noon. We just dragged all of the props home and dumped them in the basement, lol. I know what I'll be doing Saturday. It'll be like packing up from Halloween all over again.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Good going, cant wait to see some pics.


----------



## Black Cat

I'll get the pics up this weekend. I'm just too exhausted to even upload the pics. Not only did I donate my entire week working with the students on the menu and food prep but I've also had to keep my school kitchen up and running, take in 4 huge deliveries this week, destroy over 100lbs of beef because of the beef recall in the schools. It's finally Friday and I have to do a full inventory of every item in my High School kitchen as well as redo the entire menu for March to not include anything that has beef in it and it's all due this afternoon.
Can't wait til Saturday to just get some sleep.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sweet!! Looking forward to the pictures as well!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, here comes a little more snow.
Saying 2-4 inches,well it started at around 5 this morning and I already have 2.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Karen, you must have had so much fun with the students!!!!!!! Get those pics up!

And Happy Friday!!!!!

We're supposed to get a bit of a warm-up (and reprieve) from the cold/snow on Sunday and Monday... I'm looking forward to that!


----------



## turtle2778

Going to look at houses again today. Im not sure if this is really just an exercise in insanity. I mean how can you really know if you like a house if you are in for 15-20 minutes? My biggest fear is that we are going to finally pick our home and then theres gunna be some annoying moaning during the middle of the night or a train going by at 4am that you of course are never going to hear since Im seeing the houses at 10am. Im definately checking out for train tracks.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

"theres gunna be some annoying moaning during the middle of the night"
That is just funny!

But good luck on the shopping. I love house shopping!


----------



## Bethene

F.E., we have 2-3 inches of snow here already too! And it is still snowing, til noon, "they" say. Turtle, I did buy a house about a block away from train tracks,a crossing too, so they blow the horn every time one goes by, knew they were there, but didn't think about it much, we were young, and just didn't think about it, I have lived here a long time now, and am pretty used to it, hear it with out hearing it, Ya know? In the spring when we first open the windows and doors I notice it more, then that fades out of consciencness too.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Good luck house shopping T. 
If you really like a place go back often and at different times. Talk to nieghbors or shopkeepers in the area.I always tell friends,"do your homework", it will help you get a better feel for the "hood" in the long run.Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to BlackCat and the group for a job well done!!!!! Take the weekend off to enjoy your victory!!!


----------



## trishaanne

T....you'll know when the house is the right one. The one we looked at last weekend just seemed to wrap it's "arms" around us and say "Welcome Home". Of course, it could have just been trying to get us to buy it and then the ax murderers will come out of the closets at night! Just be sure to have a really good inspection done. As for the moaning at night, I'm sure the kids are used to it by now anyway!


----------



## Death's Door

Talk about one phone call that can change everything. Yesterday, after getting home from work at 5:30 p.m. and quickly getting into my jammies, hubby already in his, thinking we were going to have a relaxing dinner and chill that night, I got call at 6 p.m. from one of my co-workers asking me if I could use hockey tickets (Philadelphia Flyers versus Senators) that she got because she couldn't go (her hubby had to work and no one else was interested). Well, hubby and I was dressed and were out the door by 6:25 p.m. and picked up the tickets and went to Philly. Great game - Flyers winning 2-1. 

The best part of the night was when hubby and I were waiting in line to get a beer and hotdog (our dinner that night), I got carded!!!!  Hubby told the lady that I don't need to be carded because we have been married for 22 years. Well, I interuppted hubby and told him the lady was speaking to me and I (with a big smile on my face)  gave her my driver's license. After we got our order, we just stood across my the concession state and I read the sign above, "Anyone who looks under the age of 30 and buying an alcoholic beverage needs to present ID." Again, I had a big  on my face. I guess they're right - 40 is the new 30!!!!! heheheheheheheh


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What a nice feeling, I even smiled.


----------



## Black Cat

It started to snow. 4-6 inches predicted for tonight with an additional inch Saturday morning. Saturday sounds like a good day to just sleep in.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I got my 3 to 4 inches of snow and I am sending the rest on to you in NJ.


----------



## Fangs

Da Weiner said:


> The best part of the night was when hubby and I were waiting in line to get a beer and hotdog (our dinner that night), I got carded!!!! ..After we got our order, we just stood across my the concession state and I read the sign above, "Anyone who looks under the age of 30 and buying an alcoholic beverage needs to present ID."


SWEET Da Weiner!!! Theres nothing like the feeling of being carded to make your night!!!  :devil:


----------



## turtle2778

Too true too true fangs. Thats AWESOME Da Weiner!!


----------



## pyro

hmmmmmmmm---------- must be a girl thing


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Way to go Weiner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, sometimes the employees at Home Depot have a sense of humor, and sometimes they don't.

Today I went there to get Mr. W a heavy duty staple gun and to pick up some wood for my project.

An employee approached me and asked what I needed; as per normal, I told him. He then said "Walk this way" as he turned to go to the staple guns...

...so, I immediately did the _Young Frankenstein __*walk this way *_walk. They guy looked at me like I was psycho. I commented that I guess he never saw _Young Frankenstein _and he said no, he hadn't.

Then at the staple gun display, I was trying to determine which model to buy. The guy asked "What will your husband use it for mostly." I replied "stapling".

He grunted and shook his head in disgust. I got the feeling he didn't want to help me any more. So I picked out a staple gun, two sizes of staples and proceeded to the lumber section for my wood.

:googly:


----------



## trishaanne

Lol......good answers Kellie. I would have understood perfectly! Some people just take themselves too seriously. He would NEVER make it as a haunter!


----------



## slightlymad

I would have played dumb and shot him with the stapler.

AHHHH there are at least 15 preteen girls sleeping over next store.


----------



## scareme

Don't think you'll get much sleep tonight slight. My first crocuses and daffodils bloomed today, high 77 degrees.


----------



## Vlad

Whoa, that was the chat from heck tonight, lol.



> My first crocuses and daffodils bloomed today, high 77 degrees.


The first of the dog poo from Nov is starting to thaw, it'll be removable from the perma frost soon.


----------



## turtle2778

LOL, you kill me ken.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Vlad said:


> The first of the dog poo from Nov is starting to thaw, it'll be removable from the perma frost soon.


Spring must come early in NJ Ken, I still have 18 inches of snow to melt before I can see the ground. Ice storm due Sunday nite.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yucky for you BD. A little rain today then changing over to snow Monday evening.


----------



## strange1

Ms. Wicked said:


> Well, sometimes the employees at Home Depot have a sense of humor, and sometimes they don't.
> 
> Today I went there to get Mr. W a heavy duty staple gun and to pick up some wood for my project.
> 
> An employee approached me and asked what I needed; as per normal, I told him. He then said "Walk this way" as he turned to go to the staple guns...
> 
> ...so, I immediately did the _Young Frankenstein __*walk this way *_walk. They guy looked at me like I was psycho. I commented that I guess he never saw _Young Frankenstein _and he said no, he hadn't.
> 
> Then at the staple gun display, I was trying to determine which model to buy. The guy asked "What will your husband use it for mostly." I replied "stapling".
> 
> He grunted and shook his head in disgust. I got the feeling he didn't want to help me any more. So I picked out a staple gun, two sizes of staples and proceeded to the lumber section for my wood.
> 
> :googly:


What a sense of humor, I love it.

I have been known to do such things myself on occasion.

I figure a little humor might help put a smile on someone's face, spread a little cheer, and maybe help make someone's day a little better.
But not everyone sees it that way I guess.

Yeah, I've get those "Whats the matter with you" looks , but I'd rather have that than walk around with a frown on my ugly mug and be like everyone else.

Too bad more people don't have a sense of humor, maybe this world would be a nicer world to live in.


----------



## Spookineer

A day without a good laugh is a wasted day.


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's snowing it's a$$ off here. BRRRRRR. Hard to believe it was 76 degrees yesterday.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

76...noway!?


----------



## slightlymad

Ah just another glorious day in paradise


----------



## trishaanne

Today here in NJ it's as cold IN my house as it is outside. We ran out of oil yesterday and so no heat till tomorrow. We were supposed to have both mothers over for dinner tonight but since it's too cold for hubby's mom, he decided to take us all out to dinner tonight instead....what a great guy!


----------



## scareme

High of 72 today. Under a tornado warning right now, 65 mile hour winds outside. Two touched down in the state today but we're OK. Calling for snow tomorrow, it must be spring in Oklahoma.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, it's 12:15am and its still above 32, looks like the ice storm will be to the north of me for once. The snow is melting, the snow is melting.


----------



## GothicCandle

it was so cold today. not snowing. but too cold! and this is coming from a person who loves it being on the cool side, just not THIS cool.


----------



## Revenant

Well, the BodyWorlds show finally closed tonight. These last few days they were open round the clock... the news was showing video of people milling around the show, it was packed... it was _3 a.m._!!! They said thus far St Louis has been biggest turnout of any city in the U.S. so far. I thought "way cool".

I went a month ago and was awestruck. I do hope they tour the states again, I want to see it again. And if they do I know they'll stop at the Science Center here, They won't ignore one of their most successful venues!


----------



## Black Cat

Good Morning Haunt Forum. I can't believe it's Monday already. What happened to the weekend????? Well it's back to another long week at work. Still working out the menu plans for March at school since we have a complete Beef recall.


----------



## trishaanne

I hate Mondays! I don't want to go to work but it's too cold to stay home. Right now the temperature IN my house is 48 degrees. The oil company better get here soon with a delivery, because the baby will be here this afternoon and I can't have it this cold in here for her. They narrowed down the delivery time to....sometime today! At least the cable company gives you a window of time they may show up. It actually feels warmer outside than it does in here. *sigh*


----------



## Death's Door

Good morning to all!!!! Yes, Monday again. The only thing that keeps me going are the posts that I have to read and catch up on. Yesterday was a nice day so I decided to start raking the front yard and driveway. Today, my muscles are a little sore. 

Hubby made homemade New England clam chowda yesterday and even cleaned up the kitchen. It was nice to come in and have some chowda and a grilled cheese. Even though I was tired from the raking and fresh air, I worked on a few St. Patty's day decorations. 

I'm having the St. Patty's day Pokeno Party this time on March 15th. I've decided to cook a ham (I'm not having cabbage because some of the ladies don't like the smell), roasted potatoe wedges with a wine-cheese sauce, spinach quiche appetizers. For dessert, I'm making a St. Patty's day sundae (warm chocolate brownie with a choice/or both of mint chocolate ice cream and/or chocolate ice cream, whipped cream, green & white sprinkles with two mint chocolate Andes candies on top. Along with dessert, I am also going to serve Irish coffee topped with whipped cream and green/white sprinkles. :devil: Of course, each of the ladies will bring a dish too. The only problem is that they might not want to leave.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

So Weiner, what time should I be there?... the menu sounds fantastic! I love Irish coffee, too!

It's been nice having Mr. W work from home today; he's been gone so much lately. I've not done much, just a lot of mooching around and playing with the dogs.

Also, I spoke with my stepmom at length this morning. Sadly, their dog Cosmo (a Golden Retriever) died yesterday. He was such a good boy. He was actually my dad's dog and when my dad took disability then early retirement due to his health, Coz never left his side. I guess he's back with dad now.

I'm going to make a simple dinner tonight, probably meatloaf with mashed potatoes. It's nice to chill out.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Ms. Wicked! Sorry to hear about Cosmos. It's true - doggies sometimes are better companions than people. I still miss our beagle, Janie Lou Raisin Bagel - she was my hubby's hunting dog and when he retired her, she became my buddy. 

I hear ya about the Irish coffee. The Pokeno Ladies were joking last time we got together that if anything ever happened to hubby, they would have first dibs on me! :devil: Kinda frightened me a little them saying that!

I'm making meatloaf for dindin tommorrow. Tonight, I'm making surf-n-turf kabobs (venison and shrimp w/tomatoes, onions, and zuchinni.


----------



## GothicCandle

awww, Ms. Wicked, yeah, dogs are awesome. I have a T shirt that says "the more I meet people, the better I like my dog" lol. its true. They do make better companions then humans sometimes. 

My random thought:
I hope Twilight(the book by stephnie meyer) don't get too high a bid on ebay. I WANT it!!! But I have only so little money. I need a job lol. would be nice.


----------



## trishaanne

Wooohoooooo...what an interesting morning, and it's only 9:15. This morning I was a likttle ahead of schedule before going to work, so I decided to stop at Quik Check for something to drink at work. As I was getting out of my car, a gentlemen smiled at me and said Good morning. I did the same and he proceeded to go on and tell me that it was a beautiful day for a 50th birthday, so I wished him a Happy Birthday. In a moment of spontenaiety, I gave him a hug. Inside the store, I bought him a small cupcake, put a match on top, since they had no candles, and gave it to him. He said that since his wife died 7 years ago, he hasn't had any kind of birthday cake, and this was the nicest thing anyone could do for him. Ok, I thought that was it. Then as I'm backing out of my parking spot, he came over and asked if I'm sure I was married, because he would have asked me out. Then proceeded to tell me to tell my husband how lucky he is, blah, blah, blah. Ok, now it's getting a little weird, but no problem. Then he slipped me his phone number, told me how beautiful I am  and then said that if I ever get seperated or divorced to give him a call. LOL. I guess sometimes random acts of kindness come back to bite ya!


----------



## Spookineer

See, that will teach you to be nice to people!


----------



## Death's Door

I still think that was a nice gesture on your part, Trishanne. Of course, he could have left it alone with the cupcake but hey, he decided to zone in on an irresistable chick as yourself. Can you blame him?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Ah hahaha Pattie! That will teach you to be NICE to strangers in the future! It's a lot easier to stay in the cave and hate people. 

Actually, that was very sweet of you.

So, I'm dropping my son off at school as usual. All of a sudden as he was getting out of the car... *thump - nudge* The Volvo SUV in front of me knocks into my car. I was like, WTF? 

Since I'm a bit spacey in the morning, I thought perhaps I crept forward. But the school staff who help the kids during drop off confirmed that the Volvo backed into me! I got out and my bumper is scraped and the plate holder dented... The stooopid woman acted like she didn't care; it was her son-in-law's car (she was dropping off the grand kids.)

We exchanged numbers and when I got home, her SIL had already left a message. I called him back and he was very nice and will make sure it's put right. If it's just a scrape, I don't care, but Mr. W wants to have a look and make sure that nothing is bent or wrong w/ the sensors. 

I picked the wrong day to quit sniffing glue....


----------



## Death's Door

I picked the wrong day to quit sniffing glue....[/QUOTE said:


> That'll teach ya.
> 
> I sorry to hear that Ms. Wicked. Apparently the lady that backed into you should have taken a sniff before she dropped off the kids. Maybe she would have put it in park instead of reverse.


----------



## trishaanne

LOL....you've obviously never met me in person DW!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hey folks, lets be kind to the old guys over 50. They can already see the end of the tunnel. And to have some young lady stop to listen to you most likely made his day. With a glimmer of hope that you still got it. So don't take offence Trish.
Or he was a ax murder looking for his next victim, which ever.


----------



## strange1

What light at the end of what tunnel.
I must have been sleeping when I turned 60.
Rip Van Strange1.

Actually Trishaanne you probably made his day.
Not too many pretty women stop to talk to us old farts.
But, he should have stopped at the cup cake with a grin and a hearty thank you.


----------



## Vlad

Well, with Pattie acting that way, they'll have to call it Quick Chick from now on, lol.


----------



## Vlad

Glad no one was hurt Ms W. Were you in the van or that silly foreign roller skate?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Vlad said:


> Glad no one was hurt Ms W. Were you in the van or that silly foreign roller skate?


Roller skate? It sounds like a sewing machine......


----------



## slightlymad

Quick Chic I like that. Usually ask who their therapist is when they slip me their number.


----------



## Lilly

trish you got yourself a sugar daddy haha


----------



## AzKittie74

I had the craziest dream last night! I missed Halloween. my kids come in begging me to take them to some carnival and I say ok and on the way I see Ghostess Deanna handing out candy with a really cool set up and I am like what the heck is she doing?? it is only July, and my kids say no mom it's Halloween!!!! AHHHHHHHH!!!!
I woke up and thought OH HECK NO! I couldn't fall back to sleep. that was a crazy dream!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LMAO AzK, that was a good laugh this morning..Thanks!

Well, the storm past, we ended up with only 5 inches this go around. 
I think Detriot got 10 - 12 inches.
I know Bill might have gotten an inch?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Funny dream!

The first grade musical last night was fantastic! The kids were so cute and they did a great job!

Mr. W is working from home again today. I just brought a cup of coffee to him in the study. It's so nice having him around.

Well, up to my sewing room....


----------



## DeathTouch

I am getting excited about Transworld in Vegas. Only about 10 days. I can't wait. I will have to call the hotel to see if we are still booked.


----------



## Death's Door

Last night while I was cleaning up the dinner dishes, I was thinking I should call my brother and see what he and the family is up to because we haven't seen or phoned each other since the middle of January. Then, not even a few minutes later, I got a call from my brother asking me if I would like to go on a class trip with my nephew, Isaac, next week. 

My brother and sister-in-law can't go because he just started a new job and she has already used up some day already. He needs a chaparone or he would have to stay in school that day. Of course, Isaac was bummed about this and they thought of me to ask if I would go with him that day. Well, of course, I said yes!!!! His class trip to the Camden Aquarium and will be an all day thing. I can't wait!!!!! I'm sooo happy to be spending the whole day with him. While I was on the phone, my brother told him that Aunt Phyllis will be taking him and I could hear him in the background all happy with himself. Isaac got on the phone with me and asked me again and I told him it was going to be cool hanging out with him and the fishes that day. Then he asked me if we could pet the jellyfish while we were there.  

Also, right next to the Aquarium is the new office building that my work will be moving into soon so I can show him where I work tooo.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Too cool DW.

Well the circle part of the driveway is shoveled out....this means I'm just over half way.

What a pretty day out, it sure was a fantastic sunrise!


----------



## Death's Door

Keep going FE!! You're in the homestretch now!!! Mush!!! Mush!!!!

Last night, we had some horrible winds come through NJ around 9 p.m. and didn't calm down until 2 a.m. Man, I hate the wind more than anything. Then the rain kept hitting the house. Because of the cemetary across the street, it's all open and the wind and rain just blows right at my house. I didn't get much sleep last night. I was thinking I might have to use a bra to hold up the bags under my eyes instead of holding up my other assets! :googly:


----------



## Scott

I end up not having enough time to focus on a thread that goes on this long. Too much to read.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL Scott. This just means you need to spend more time here???


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> LMAO AzK, that was a good laugh this morning..Thanks!
> 
> Well, the storm past, we ended up with only 5 inches this go around.
> I think Detriot got 10 - 12 inches.
> I know Bill might have gotten an inch?


Hey Jeff,
I didn't get any snow at all. And it's been sunny and in the high 30's. Not sure but I do not think I will get much from the next storm either. 
The snow slowly dies, it's cold clear blood seeps into the ground, with an evil smile, I watch with satisfaction.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ahhh, no snow for you!
We'll see what happens in a couple of days?
The horse shoe is done and dry as can be. It hit 36 today. Everything I shoveled, dried.
Wish I could have finished the rest earlier. Well, still have this afternoon!

Still was a nice day. Lots of SUN!


----------



## Bone Dancer

So far just a few flurries and sunny skies today.


----------



## beelce

Soooo sad...65 sunny and time to mow the yard again...damn!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Same here Bill. Nice nice!

Looks like we might be getting another heavy snow fall on Friday night???
What does heavy mean????


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

beelce said:


> Soooo sad...65 sunny and time to mow the yard again...damn!


You need to sit in a corner!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Same here Bill. Nice nice!
> 
> Looks like we might be getting another heavy snow fall on Friday night???
> What does heavy mean????


For me heavy is anything over an inch. Looks clear to the west of us, maybe just a little lake effect stuff.

Bee, I hope you get heat rash.


----------



## Death's Door

Tomorrow after work I'm going to the Philadelphia Flower Show with my friends. I haven't been to the show for eight years. I am soo looking forward to hanging out with the girls and catching some spring fever!!!


----------



## Adam I

Snow again? If the weather guys are right 6 to 12 inch by Saturday.
It will probably just rain and more flooding.


----------



## Hauntiholik

_Well I'm gonna to go then. And I don't need any of this. I don't need this stuff, and I don't need you. I don't need anything except this. And that's it and that's the only thing I need, is this. I don't need this or this. Just this ashtray. And this paddle game, the ashtray and the paddle game and that's all I need. And this remote control. The ashtray, the paddle game, and the remote control, and that's all I need. And these matches. The ashtray, and these matches, and the remote control and the paddle ball. And this lamp. The ashtray, this paddle game and the remote control and the lamp and that's all I need. And that's all I need too. I don't need one other thing, not one - I need this. The paddle game, and the chair, and the remote control, and the matches, for sure. And this. And that's all I need. The ashtray, the remote control, the paddle game, this magazine and the chair. And I don't need one other thing, except my dog. I don't need my dog. _


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh my Haunt.....You must have watched the Jerk recently??? lol


----------



## Lilly

and that's all I need


----------



## scareme

Da Weiner, I'm going to the Wichita Garden Show this weekend. It's ranked one of the ten best in the country (Philadelphia is ranked #1, I envy you). I can't wait to go. Maybe one year you or I wiil make it to Chelsea. I hear you have to get tickets five years in advance for that one.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Happy Friday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beelce

Same to you MsW...have a great weekend!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeah ha! it is Friday!!


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday to all also!!!!!

I hope you have a great time at the flower show scareme. Five years' in advance for Chelsea flower show - that's incredible. I'm looking forward to seeing some beautiful flowers and landscapes and hanging with the ladies in Philly tonight.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I agree DW, do hope Scareme Has a great time at the show. Love going to the home builder, garden and landscaping shows.


----------



## playfx

School just let out at 10:30 this morning because of snow, 8-12 inches of snow by Saturday night........I was hoping winter was over with....ugggg.


----------



## Adam I

Yea our kid got out at 11 this morning instead of the 1 they said this morning.
The weather man is calling for somewhere between 4-12+ inches of snow were about 3" now.
I'm the only one left at work now, so I'll see the ups man this afternoon and no one else expected.


----------



## slightlymad

Rain all weekend Wow philly is ranked #1 thats scary


----------



## Bone Dancer

A cool but sunny day today and for most of next week. I think I may make it thru another winter yet.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yes indeed Bill. We missed the last storm. Not even 1 flake.


----------



## Spooklights

60 degrees here today, and it's raining like anything. 

Don't forget to change your clocks tonight!


----------



## turtle2778

We had 8" of snow between yesterday and today. I HATE THE FREAKIN SNOW!!!! I moved south to get away from it.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

70's here ...ahhhh Spring in the desert


----------



## slightlymad

Raining witches and warlocks and blowing like the devil. Its all good nice afternoon nap


----------



## pyro

yep same here-heard something hit the house-o well just hope the cellar dont flood and all will be good


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Did anybody oversleep this morning?


----------



## turtle2778

Not me unfortunately I was up even earlier than usual.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Naw..the cat got me up.Her stomach alarm is flawless.She lands a couple of paw swats to my head and I usually get up and moving.


----------



## trishaanne

As much as i would have liked to stay in bed, I had company show up first thing this morning so I was up and dressed early. Either way I would have had to get up and get ready for work. I hate having to work!


----------



## playfx

I was up and going at 5:30 this morning, im getting things ready for my Florida trip, I hit the road tuesday night for a week and a half.....WOOOHOOOO, I CAN"T WAIT!!!! We have a wedding to attend first then staying at Disney the rest of the trip!


----------



## Death's Door

Well, Friday night went to the Philly Flower Show with my friends and had a great time. Even though it was beautiful to see all the creativity with the flowers and the mardi gras them, it seemed the flower show got smaller and the vendors took up half of the space. 

Saturday was a miserable-weather day. I had to go food shopping in the pouring rain and wind and run around doing various errands. Late in the afternoon around 5 p.m., the sun came out and it was turning out to be a beautiful day. Man, all the sudden the wind picked up and hell broke loose. Unattended shopping carts were going at least 35 mph in the parking lot and banging into parked cars and racing down the street. Well, when we finally got home, half of my town including my house was dark which meant the power was out. We do have a gas stove so I heated up a frozen pizza and we had that and a few beers by candlelight. I tripped going up the stairs and banged my knee and big toe real bad. The electric didn't come on until Sunday around 10 o'clock in the morning. One crazy weekend of weather!


----------



## Death's Door

playfx said:


> I was up and going at 5:30 this morning, im getting things ready for my Florida trip, I hit the road tuesday night for a week and a half.....WOOOHOOOO, I CAN"T WAIT!!!! We have a wedding to attend first then staying at Disney the rest of the trip!


Wow, sounds like a great trip!!!! I'm envious!!!! Enjoy your time and be safe!!!!!


----------



## Lilly

have a nice time play!!

one bathroom faucet replacement done ..woohoo
next is the kitchen one replacement faucet and 1 light switch.

32 here now, supposed to be 40 something tues and maybe in the 50's wed .. slowly spring arriving, havent seen any robins yet.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, sunny and 35 today. Down side is the melt off that runs down my sidewalk and refreezes turning it into a slip and fall waiting to happen. 
Just ordered three of those two foot skellys with leds and a 2 1/2 pound bucket of air dry clay from OT. Plan on making some winged demons of my very own thanks to the inspiration from Cassie.


----------



## slightlymad

AH another lovely monday come and gone time to eat


----------



## Lilly

Bone Dance ..That is same LED skelly I used for my small one also..

crap now its only gonna be 40 on Wed wish they would make thier minds up ..yeah right they are weatherpeople


----------



## scareme

Had a great time at the Wichita flower show. We met my brother and his wife from Neb. there. Bought some hellebores, cyclamen and stocks. You're right Da Weiner, there were alot of vendors there. What to cell phones and massage chairs have to do with gardening?


----------



## Lilly

scareme ..those are for after the gardening ..you sit in the massage chair and use the cell to call your shrink and say "why am i gardening when there are props to be made."


----------



## scareme

lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well on to Grand Rapids again this morning. 
Replacing an old DVR with a new unit. Training will be interesting!


----------



## AzKittie74

A wonderful Tuesday here, no prop making going on but I did errands and layed on the couch, it was NICE.
I really love the very few and far between days that I get to just be... no stress and noone to answer to.


----------



## Bone Dancer

The great thaw begins. Soon my driveway becomes a river and the front yard a bog. But at least it's spring and warmer and I can get out to the shop again.


----------



## Ghostess

This says it all for me:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I hear ya Bill! With the temps the next few days warming, hopefully the remaining patches of snow will go! It's been a bit messy; the poor dogs are all full of mud when they come in. Not a problem with the Lab, but Bailey takes forever and a day to dry off and brush out the dried mud.


----------



## DeathTouch

I agree. When I park my truck one side is higher than the other. The snow needs to go!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Ok, I've remained positivite and upbeat about the move since Day One.

However, I now admit, I'm anxious, stressed and distracted and feel like I have no control over what will happen.


----------



## DeathTouch

I am excited about Vegas. About going to Transworld in Vegas. I am ready for the breakfast buffet at the Luxor. Yeah, that the ticket. Then I get to go see some shows in Vegas. It will be cool!....


----------



## Ghostess

Whew! I feel bald now!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Ms. Wicked said:


> Ok, I've remained positivite and upbeat about the move since Day One.
> 
> However, I now admit, I'm anxious, stressed and distracted and feel like I have no control over what will happen.


Crap. All parties are now deferring to the lawyers. I have a feeling we're screwed.


----------



## trishaanne

Sorry to hear that things are so miserable right now Kellie. I hope that things work out the way you want them to. If you need to call and vent, I'll be home around 2:30 my time, since I have to stop off at the grocery store on my way home. Want me to email you a stiff drink? In the meantime, here's something to let you know that we're thinking about you and hoping all goes well.....{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Thanks Pattie. (hugs) back.

All we wanted to do is what was best for our family, the kids. Then it turns out you get maneuvered into a situation that is detrimental in more than one way. I broke down and cried this morning I'm so stressed. I've not done that in a long time.

I wish Mr. W was home, but at least I have the dogs. 

OK, I'm done, before I sound too pathetic.


----------



## Death's Door

Don't be too hard on yourself Ms. Wicked. Just calm down and chill. Pet the fur off the dogs if you have to. We're here for ya!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thinking good thoughts for you Kellie. And if you need help I can put on my superman cape and bunny slippers and be there in a flash


----------



## Death's Door

Well, tommorrow I go on a field trip with my nephew and his other kindergarden school cronies to the Camden Aquarium. I hope I will survive this.


----------



## slightlymad

Ahhhh almost friday


----------



## scream1973

Just waiting for this couple feet of snow to be finally gone so i can get outside and start building some props for this year.. i have a jones to build.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Anybody coming to Las Vegas for Transworld? I work at Bloomingdales in the Fashion Show Mall right across the street. I'll be there Mon-Fri. Stop in and look for the grey-haired and horseshoe mustached Visual Display guy.That would be me.


----------



## DeathTouch

Yeah Me! Going to Vegas baby for Transworld. My last day at work is today. I fly out on Sunday! I can't wait.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll be in around 10pm on sunday night.

Fur, send me you phone # .


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Happy Friday!


----------



## DeathTouch

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I'll be in around 10pm on sunday night.
> 
> Fur, send me you phone # .


My girlfriend will kill me if I run off with the boys. So I am going to play stuid on this one.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> My girlfriend will kill me if I run off with the boys. So I am going to play stuid on this one.


I'm not touching that! lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I'm not touching that! lol


Stop it silly! You know you want to.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

DT..I know ALL the good spots...lol
Not that I can get you IN any of them......


----------



## slightlymad

Touch it Touch it!

TGI FRAKING F


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Its raining today here in the Las Vegas Valley 
But since Transworld is inside,it really doesn't matter
Hope everyone has fun


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ahhhhh another sunny day above freezing. At this rate the snow should be gone by April.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Just a few more hours till I leave for the airport.
Just love flying by myself....not.


----------



## slightlymad

Ah sunday and kid free


----------



## scareme

Happy St. Patty's Day! Top o the morning to you all!


----------



## Death's Door

Good morning and Happy St. Patty's Day to ya scareme and all members!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's not easy being green.


----------



## trishaanne

Happy St. Patrick's Day to you. Well, another boring day at work with absolutely nothing to do for 4 hours. I need to win the lottery cause this sucks!


----------



## Death's Door

I hear your pain Trishanne!!!! 

Well, last Friday, I went with my nephew, Isaac, along with his kindergarden class field trip to the Aquariaum and had a great time. The kids were well behaved. At lunch, I sat with the kids and had grape-n-cheese-it sandwiches. They weren't bad. One kid had the cheese-its and I had a small bag of grapes and they asked me if they could have a few. Of course, I gave them some and they started to put them in between two cheese-it crackers. I asked them if they were going to eat them and they said yes and asked me if I would like to try one. I'll try anything once and they weren't bad. I had three sandwiches. Well, after five hours of asking to see the jellyfish, Isaac got to see the jellyfish. They even had "Touch Tanks" so he got to touch the jellyfish. He was apprehensive at first but I told him these jellyfish were friendly and didn't sting. I hope to go on another field trip with him.


----------



## turtle2778

Ever have that family member who drives you crazy but you love anyway? My brother and I dont see eye to eye on well... anything, but I'm always amazed at what he has accomplished and is still doing to this day. I was having a moment of pride in him and of course our relationship being what it is I can't tell him so Im telling you people. He's made the paper again in our hometown for doing what he loves and being the man that he is.

http://qconline.com/archives/qco/display.php?id=378859


----------



## trishaanne

Great article Turtle. No wonder you're proud.


----------



## Death's Door

Turtle - I'm glad you shared that with us. You should be proud of him.


----------



## scareme

Go on Turtle, let him know you're proud. As for me, today marks 27 years with my better half. We were suppose to go out with the kids, but my asthma is acting up, so I guess it will be takeout. Can anyone recommend any Irish takeout in OKC? lol


----------



## Lilly

Sorry you couldn't go out scareme..but congrats to you.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well I just got the two inches of wet snow/sleat of my walk and dropped some salt just to be on the safe side. Sooooo where is this spring I keep hearing about, I even seen a robin the other day. I bet he's pissed.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Are the stars and planets in some weird alignment today?

First, my cousin called this morning. Last night (while out doing a St. Pattie's Bar crawl) she got together with some old friends from the high school days. The guys were originally my older brother's friends, with whom he played in a band... anyway, they updated her that my brother has just sold his house, the one that my grandparents owned in which we grew up in. Apparently he has enormous financial trouble (not new) and married his Jamaican girlfriend and is plannine to move there soon... 

Shortly after this call, my little brother (who is 22) called to catch up. He's tired and not feeling well, largely because of his work at the rail yard. I love the kid. He's so matter of fact and honest about things. It was my dad's birthday just over a week ago (it's been on his mind), so we started chatting about various things. He thinks I'm uptight due to pent up anger from my childhood. :googly: While this observation of his comes as no surprise to me, I'm concerned about his deep thinking and that he's feeling so low... He was only 17 when dad died, which he took very hard.

I need to get him out here soon, feed him properly and let him chill out.


----------



## trishaanne

Bring your little brother to NJ with ya Kellie....we'll feed him and keep his mind off things.  OR, better yet, let your brother stay with the boys so they can have a "GUYS" weekend, eating pizza, drinking milk from the carton, farting, etc., and you bring hubby to NJ with you! Your boys would love hanging out with their uncle, you and Tony could get away for a weekend and the best part is, since the house is no longer for sale, you don't have to worry about any damage they may do while you're gone!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'd be afraid to leave the kids with them! Thanks for the offer, though!

My childhood home.

http://www.realtor.com/search/listi...9&pg=3&lid=1094585035&lsn=24&srcnt=110#Detail


----------



## Sickie Ickie

That's about the size of mine, Kellie.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Sickie Ickie said:


> That's about the size of mine, Kellie.


Naw, yours is bigger than mine... wait, you mean the house?


----------



## Lilly

crap more snow for us mid-westers.. we are to get 4 to 8 fri and another 2 saturday..geesh
keep your shovels out


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's a beautiful first day of spring here - 65 and sunny.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sickie Ickie said:


> That's about the size of mine, Kellie.


Reeeeallly?


----------



## beelce

Sorry lilly....the only thing I use my shovel for is digging holes to plant trees and veggies...We had to mow the grass yesterday for the second time this spring...infact the joke around here is that we had our spring last week, and this week it's summer!


----------



## Lilly

well so far we have about a ft of snow in the driveway and it's still going strong..roads were the crappiest I have ever seen coming home from work today ..if this keeps up we will get way over the 15 inches they said this morning..our winter storm warning is until 10 pm but still snow till 7 am sat ..


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, sorry Lilly. Looks like we'll miss most of it. I think we may get at the most, 10 inches.
Most likely 6-8. Glad I'm used to it!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Aww Lilly - I'm sorry. We got about 3", but it's melting already...

Got the Easter Eggs colored this afternoon with the boys. Tomorrow I'll get some stuff for their baskets.


----------



## Lilly

FE don't let them fool ya, we started out to get 4-8 and it kept getting more and more LOL
still snowing too..grrrrrrrrrrrr
Mrs.W I heard you are to get some tomorrow too ..hope not but that's the rumor


----------



## Vlad

> Mrs.W I heard you are to get some tomorrow too


Ah hahahahaha lol


----------



## Bone Dancer

Didnt get any snow up here Jeff.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## pyro

those eggs are so cool- HAPPY EASTER -PEEPS


----------



## ScareShack

Happy Bunny Day to everyone!


----------



## skeletonowl

Ahh a Easter that I get to spend with family at my Aunt's house...I love it!


----------



## slightlymad

Easter man I better figure out how to cook this ham


----------



## Revenant

Merry Christma.... uh, Happy Easter... it's snowing. It was 70 degrees Friday, it's freakin' snowing this morning.

We didn't get snow on Christmas, we get it on Easter.


----------



## Fangs

Not happy for me..... Grandfather passed away early Friday morning.....  I think I am all cried out...... wait... maybe not..... (sigh)


----------



## Spookineer

So sorry for your loss Fangs... When I lose someone, I carve a tombstone for them. Then they are remembered at least every Halloween.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm so sorry Fangs. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm sorry for your loss Fangs  The loss of a loved one is especially difficult around a holiday.

Hoppy Easter Everyone!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Kind wishes to you and your family Misti, my thought are with you.


----------



## Fangs

Thank you Spook, Ms W, Evil Queen, BD!

I went out Friday night and got a tattoo. It's a picture of him sitting on his horse. He loved horses.... so I thought, wth..... it was my way of grieving.... poor dude, had to listen to me for 3 hours...... :googly: LOL


----------



## scareme

I'm so sorry for your loss Fangs. I'll say a prayer. Tattoo was a good idea. Where's it at?


----------



## Bloodhound

I'm so sorry for your loss Fangs. Kind wishes to you and your family, the loss of a loved one is especially difficult around a holiday. God Bless


----------



## trishaanne

Sorry to hear of your loss Misti. You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Terrible news to hear Mitsi. 
Similar event happened to my wife a few years back.


----------



## Lilly

My condolences to you and your family Misti..



ps...post your tatoo okay..


----------



## skeletonowl

oh man I know what it's like my Grandma passed away two years ago...but at least you got to know them right?

In other news here's my unstructured thought
I'm so mad I was going on a date today and she got stuck in North Carolina cause the car broke down noo! At least i'm going to the mall with my sister and my cross dresser friend...


----------



## beelce

So sorry for yuor loss Misti...Nice tirbute to get the tatoo...hang in there


----------



## Death's Door

I'm sooo sorry to hear about your loss, Fangs (hugs & kisses). Hang in there!!!


----------



## turtle2778

OOh Misti, Im so sorry for you loss. I like the tattoo idea. Lets see a picture. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Hauntiholik

Your haunting family is here for you Fangs


----------



## DeathTouch

I am so sorry Fangs.


----------



## Revenant

Condolences Fangs. That's a really sweet way to memorialize him.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, last night I had a zombie nightmare.

This time, the arrival of the zombies was anticipated. Night time was drawing near and everybody was racing around trying to prepare. Thankfully, I woke up before any of them arrived! :zombie:

Today it is blustery and gray; it is a good day to stay in and get things done around the house.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sun keeps peeking out for short bursts today.
Though getting very windy. Up to 60 mph gusts at times.
I just can't wait for the rain and sleet to show up...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What a day...stock has started coming since last Monday.
Just received a call and have 2 more skids arriving today after 12:00.
I sure hope the rain holds off until after I get everything in!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I have to admit, Jeff-nice problem to have!


----------



## Lilly

Mrs. W, just don't go in that corner..muaahhhhhh
Jeff, dont hurt yourself being in a hurry...

we are under another winter advisory for thurs.... crap...we could pass our record snowfall in history this yr with another 10 inches of snow..please no more snow dagnabit


----------



## Vlad

> This time, the arrival of the zombies was anticipated. Night time was drawing near and everybody was racing around trying to prepare. Thankfully, I woke up before any of them arrived!


Oh hell, lol, that's the same dream everyone gets when they hear that the NJ group is headed their way.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Stubbed the same toe for the second time in two weeks.
Went to the doc ,when he pulled off the shoe said,"EWWW".
Looks worse than it really is.
Plan on either wearing combat boots around the house or getting inflatable furniture.
I was distracted by Pricilla Presely on "Dancing with the Stars".
She has had so many facelifts ,her face does not move when she dances,EVER.
It was kinda creepy,but in a good way.....


----------



## pyro

Vlad said:


> Oh hell, lol, that's the same dream everyone gets when they hear that the NJ group is headed their way.


 hahahahahaha


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, got my copy of the Xtreme Haunt FX today. Now has soon as I can get this plastic wrap off the case I can watch it. Where is my knife?


----------



## Death's Door

Good afternoon everyone. Well, after the St. Patty's Day Pokeno party and Easter holiday, I can actually chill for the rest of this week and weekend. I am looking forward to it. I did start cleaning up the winter debris in my yard last Saturday and will probably continue to do that this weekend.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well I stayed up to the wee hours watching my FX dvd. First off I would like to thank all those folks for the work that went into making it. 
As for the dvd. If your a beginer like I am it was an excellent way to see how things are done and to see the materials being used. To look over the shoulder of an expert gives you a great insight into the art and craft of FX. It was more then just fun to watch, but it will be a visual reference in the future. To read about putting on makeup is one thing, but to see it done is so much better.
If you are looking to step your costume up to the next level or two, this dvd is well worth it. Money well spent.


----------



## Death's Door

Well, my little neighborhood has been rocked by scandal for the past couple of weeks. The story broke about two weeks ago and on my way home that day, the news trucks were camped outside my house. I was concerned because I thought something happened to hubby, dogs or the house. I find out that my neighbor that is three blocks down from my house was arrested for stealing approximately $52,000 from the Little League Fund that he was treasurer of. He was caught because the new treasurer was taking over and needed the books. Well, upon reviewing the ledger, the new treasurer found it suspicious that all the entries were in perfect penmanship and all written with the same pen. 

They started getting suspicious and investigated that he got a debit card and started to take money out of that account. They also discoved that he did not pay any vendors and didn't even keep the crime insurance current. When they approached him regarding this news, he told them the checks must have been lost in the mail.  They called the cops at that moment and had him arrested. I haven't seen hyde nor hair of any of them. 

It's funny because two years ago he, his wife, and his 17-year old boy got all new vehicles - a suv, a blue truck, and a cherry-red truck (his 17 year old boy's truck). After seeing this - I was wondering how the heck can you afford three brand new vehicles and the insurances for all three including the 17 year old boy. Well, I guess my questioned was answered. Oh, by the way, they were snobs and would only faintly wave to anyone on the block. 

Always the snobby, quiet ones. Sheesh!!!!


----------



## trishaanne

Hey...I'm quiet and snobby but I drove a beat up old Dodge Caravan.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I guess that is justice served.


----------



## Death's Door

trishaanne said:


> Hey...I'm quiet and snobby but I drove a beat up old Dodge Caravan.


No way! Not you. Weren't you the one who gave a guy a cupcake for his birthday! You're probably sweet and innocent!


----------



## trishaanne

Ah crap....I forgot about that. There goes my reputation!


----------



## Vlad

> Weren't you the one who gave a guy a cupcake for his birthday!


Yup, that's quick chick, lol.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love the word "cupcake."

cupcake, cupcake, cupcake...

So, the snow has finally left and has been replaced by thunderstorms!

Happy Monday!


----------



## DeathTouch

Ms. Wicked said:


> I love the word "cupcake."
> 
> cupcake, cupcake, cupcake...
> 
> So, the snow has finally left and has been replaced by thunderstorms!
> 
> Happy Monday!


If you say so cupcake. LOL:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

A gloomy Monday.
Need to get the laundry and dishes done.


----------



## strange1

Gloomy Monday is right!
Mid 50s, windy, and looks like rain.
Wife at school, just the dog and me.
No work today,bored, don't feel like working on props, or anything else.
Keep this up, I'll have to give up my haunting license.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, now onto diapers.

Did get the baby food made, yummy green beans. Nice and mushy, just the way DT likes them!


----------



## DeathTouch

No I like mushy pork and beans. Just like the cowboy ate them.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Come on Jeff, thunder storms means the rest of my snow will soon be gone. I was out in the shop yesterday, all the props said hello and were glad to see me again. A few are looking forward to getting finished. The rest wanted to know what new brethern they would have this year. Have to run some wire for plugs at the new bench before I get started. Almost like coming home after a long absents. Still a little cool out there and the wood stove is out of wood. Soon though, soon.


----------



## slightlymad

mommy can i go to bed now?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Laundry is done. But of course, had a shipment show up today....so I didn't as far on the honey do list.
At least dinner was prepared, dishes washed..I'm forgetting something???
Oh well, I'm tired....Where's my wine glass??


----------



## Ms. Wicked

You're really slipping on the wine drinking Jeff!


----------



## Lilly

The baby Jeff, what did you do with the baby?


----------



## DeathTouch

Lilly said:


> The baby Jeff, what did you do with the baby?


Now I am glad I didn't have Jeff ship my stuff out today. I like getting the spiders, but a baby is out of the question.


----------



## Death's Door

Oh no!!!! The boogala is being shipped out somewhere. Well, at least there's those popcorn filler in the box will keep the baby entertained for a while.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ooops!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Is it time for bed yet?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It sure feels like Ms. Wicked!!!


----------



## trishaanne

Did you say bedtime? AWESOME....finally getting to bed before 2 AM! Night all!


----------



## tuck

2 am...hahaha lightweights. I went to bed at 8 am. 

And now for something completely different...

When standing in your back yard, should I hear the water seeping through the dirt??? Me thinks not!!!


----------



## Vlad

If there's no one beside you
When your soul embarks
Then I'll follow you into the dark


----------



## scareme

Ok


----------



## AzKittie74

OMG I missed hauntforum! I have been computerless for awhile and it was driving me CRAZY(er), (hard drive fried!) Big hugs to you all! So happy to be able to come see all the amazing things you all are making, will have to spend some time browsing and catching up on the latest projects. and post my progress.

Isn't it funny what weird things make us happy?
I feel like jumping up n down because I get to come on hauntforum hahaha


----------



## Bloodhound

WB AzKittie74


----------



## trishaanne

Wow, one week to go before the great invasion. I really need to get busy to get everything in order. I picked one heck of a time for the grandkids to be there every day. I forgot how difficult is to get anything at all accomplished with a 4 month old and a 6 month old there. :googly:


----------



## Revenant

Woohoo! I'm hired!

The company I've been working at for the last few months offered me a permanent position. I'll finally be able to get benefits and stuff... and end this horrible floaty feeling you get when drifting from temp gig to temp gig...

The pay ain't stellar but it's a foot in the door. And I hate staring down the barrel of a recession not knowing how long I'm gonna be employed.

God help me for daring to say it, but this may be the year that things get turned around.


----------



## Death's Door

Welcome back AZkitten!!! 

Sounds great Revenant!!! Benefits are definitely a plus.


----------



## Lilly

Congrats Rev..Ghoul wishes your way for a great new start.

Welcome Back AZ was wondering what happened to you..


----------



## scareme

Missed you Kittie. Good news Rev. Trishaanne, maybe you'll get some help. I'm sure it will turn out OK.


----------



## Vlad

> I forgot how difficult is to get anything at all accomplished with a 4 month old


But I'm there every month!! hehehe


----------



## Lilly

TGIF


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Alright AZ, glad you've returned!

Rev, awesome news!!

And Vlad, you sit down.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Congratulations Rev! I'm sure a huge weight is off of your shoulders!

Happy Friday! The weather here this weekend is FINALLY supposed to warm up, reaching the mid 60's!!!!


----------



## AzKittie74

Thank you all for the nice WB's. I am so happy to be!!

Trishaanne I can't get anything done with cute lil babies around either! kissing their little cheeks and playing with their feet all day is a full time job!haha I bet your gonna have a great week.

Rev that is AWESOME! congrats.

Well I am off for the day and noone is home so I am going to lounge around and catch some rays and do some work on my projects YAY!!!!!!! I just have to find a way to convince myself to FINISH the older ones and not start a new one hahaha 
hope you all have a great day!


----------



## beelce

That's great news Rev...stick with it


----------



## Bone Dancer

This years props season is off and running. Got the wire into my two foot tall skellys so now they can be posed. Next step, flesh via latex and then wings for the three little guys.


----------



## Bloodhound

Revenant said:


> Woohoo! I'm hired!
> 
> The company I've been working at for the last few months offered me a permanent position. I'll finally be able to get benefits and stuff... and end this horrible floaty feeling you get when drifting from temp gig to temp gig...
> 
> The pay ain't stellar but it's a foot in the door. And I hate staring down the barrel of a recession not knowing how long I'm gonna be employed.
> 
> God help me for daring to say it, but this may be the year that things get turned around.


Congrat's and Best of Luck with the new position!


----------



## Ghostess

I'm tired of coughing! We're all getting over the flu here. And they say Florida doesn't get hit as hard with it, yeah right! All those tourists coming down here spreading their germs ruined Spring Break for us!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I hear that it's snowing again in Colorado...


----------



## Spooklights

I think I'd like to see some snow right now. The allergies are here.....


----------



## Bloodhound

Yeah! Rock Chalk Jayhawks!! 04.07.08 National Championship! Go KU! What an awsome game.


----------



## Bone Dancer

what a perfectly gloomy day, overcast, rainy, and cold.


----------



## Death's Door

Well, with the hubby at his dart playoffs tonight, I will be home all by myself and chill. I'm all for that!


----------



## trishaanne

The clock is ticking...just 30 hours till the first of the haunters arrives!


----------



## DeathTouch

trishaanne said:


> The clock is ticking...just 30 hours till the first of the haunters arrives!


Ha ha! Tic toc Trishaane! Well, Trishanne - have the haunters stopped screaming?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

trishaanne said:


> The clock is ticking...just 30 hours till the first of the haunters arrives!


Well, I just returned from running a few errands. I needed to pick up a few essentials for my trip.


----------



## DeathTouch

Ms. Wicked said:


> Well, I just returned from running a few errands. I needed to pick up a few essentials for my trip.


Oh, I know. Scope..Tick tacs, latex, Mike's lemon aid, and a pack of luckys.:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

pack of luckys, that made me laugh!


----------



## Vlad

Are we doing something this weekend?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On to another DVR/camera repair this morning.
At least this one is only an hour away today!


----------



## turtle2778

Only 8 hours to go until i leave for the airport.


----------



## trishaanne

OK, the first guest arrives tonight and I haven't even gone grocery shopping, gotten the house ready or done any cleaning. I have to work until 1:00, then get home and start babysitting at 1:20 until around 7:30. That gives me from 7:30 until 9:00 to clean, vacuum, dust, and get all the mess, clutter and baby stuff out of the house. Forget about the garage, I haven't been able to even get the INSIDE done much less the garage. Oh welll....that's what I get for trying to be a good grandma and babysit the babies. For the haunters that are coming in, I apologize that all the stuff I wanted to get done didn't get done and that the house may be a BIT more than orderly. On the other hand, being a haunter, maybe you can use your imagination and see all the dust and stuff laying around as a prop...yeah, that's it, I'm going for the authentic, abandoned haunted house look.... See y'all soon!!!


----------



## AzKittie74

Am I missing something?? Were we all invited to Trishaanne's house for a spring haunt???

NO time for myself or my ideas to become reality lately, This year is just HECTIC! but I have off Sat. and Sun. and I am gonna find a minute and get a little buzz and alittle crafty! hehe!

I miss staying home all day and doing WHATEVER I want!!!


----------



## Revenant

With all of the rain and standing water here in this area, and (finally) the breaking of winter temperatures into the warmth of spring, it was inevitable --

the mosquitoes are arriving.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday to all!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

it is!
71 degrees right now, until the cold wind comes in with the rain later today


----------



## Hauntful

Happy Friday all!!!
Anybody wants snow? I have plenty to share today.


----------



## Bone Dancer

My front yard looks like a rice paddy. All I need is a water buffalo to use as a prop.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sweet, all the baby food is made except for the sweet potatoes.
Sure is a lot of work.
We took a half hour stroll through the woods a bit ago. WoW is the wind blowing!!
Joe had a great time, almost thought he was signing as long as the stroller was moving???
Sorry to see the warm weather disappear on us for the next week. 
One day isn't long enough!!!


----------



## slightlymad

70 degrees scattard showers need more drinky


----------



## Night Owl

I hate Pollen. Just saying.

Got your drinky right here, slightlymad... cheers!


----------



## Vlad

Still awake here at the NJ make and take. Ms W and Turtle Are still sitting here talking up a storm. A great weekend ending tomorrow, sigh....................


----------



## Bloodhound

Vlad, Glad to hear from you guy's. Sound's like you are having tons of fun. Sorry it almost at it's end and sorry I missed it. Oh well maybe next time. Have Fun!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

someday..when I have money....I may make it!


----------



## Ghostess

People with egos annoy me.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Boy,do I need glasses.
I thought Ghostess said,"People with EGGOS annoy me".
and I thought ,"What does she have against waffles"......


----------



## Ghostess

lmao - I love waffles!


----------



## Vlad

Good Monday morning to all !!!! Wooooooohoooooooo Let's give 'em hell !!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You still have energy...even after this last weekend?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Vlad woo-hoo'd on a Monday?
he must be insane.......


----------



## trishaanne

If you go to bed at 11:00 pm on Sunday and wake up at 6:00 am on Monday looking like a scene from Night of the Living Dead, does that mean the weekend was a success? :zombie:


----------



## Bone Dancer

If you woke up, it was a success.
Did you check the yard for bodies yet?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Bone Dancer said:


> If you woke up, it was a success.
> Did you check the yard for bodies yet?


BD, I did see a picture floating around with a bunch of beer bottles in the yard?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

trishaanne said:


> If you go to bed at 11:00 pm on Sunday and wake up at 6:00 am on Monday looking like a scene from Night of the Living Dead, does that mean the weekend was a success? :zombie:


Aaack - Zombies!


----------



## Revenant

Wyatt Furr said:


> Boy,do I need glasses.
> I thought Ghostess said,"People with EGGOS annoy me".
> and I thought ,"What does she have against waffles"......


No, Wyatt, she said _*people with*_ Eggos annoy her. Because they won't leggo, I would assume.


----------



## slightlymad

The man is a haunting machine now be quiet so I can get some sleep


----------



## Hauntiholik

The jerk selling the '67 cadillac hearse is selling it again on ebay. No reserve this time but he's added a non-refundable deposit. Buyer beware! He'll take your money and run!


----------



## turtle2778

What a creep. I looked to see if he posted the questions that were asked because i was goin to comment on the fact he might not sell it. But he doesnt  Hopefully someone else doesnt get ripped off.


----------



## Death's Door

Hauntiholik said:


> The jerk selling the '67 cadillac hearse is selling it again on ebay. No reserve this time but he's added a non-refundable deposit. Buyer beware! He'll take your money and run!


Is there any way that you can post a comment on ebay regarding this purchase. I'm surprised that ebay would let this happen again, but, then again, I'm not on ebay that much to know what their policy is.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Da Weiner said:


> Is there any way that you can post a comment on ebay regarding this purchase. I'm surprised that ebay would let this happen again, but, then again, I'm not on ebay that much to know what their policy is.


There's nothing I can say on the listing. Hopefully people are smart enough to go look at his feedback and determine if they want to deal with the seller at all.


----------



## Lilly

I wish the river would go down ..water in basement Grrrrrrr..
open those dams


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

A pretty nice day, although only at best 59 degrees.
Tomorrow, Joe and I will take a short trip over the grandma's house.
We'll get an hour or so in on a nice walk with the temp being close to 70.
He does like the stroller rides in the woods, this will be a treat for him.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh, Lilly...that sucks!
Nothing worse than water in the basement. Especially if this is where you are storing your Halloween stuff!


----------



## Lilly

FE..well luckily, I have all my stuff that is stored down there in tubs so this yr they didnt get wet.
Have a nice time in the woods.
I think I be riding tomorrow only in 60's here tomorrowafternoon but windy..morning should be cold though ugh.


----------



## morgan8586

Finally, winter semester is over. Man, do I hate going back to college.


----------



## slightlymad

Man I am so far behind with current posts this week and not enough time to catch up


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, Mr. W's car broke down this morning so I had to go and get him when he couldn't get a rental car. Never a dull moment!


----------



## Revenant

I may have finally found a halfway decent car I can afford, mileage not too godawful high. Jeez... a few years ago, when I needed a work truck, trucks were ridiculously high. Now people are practically giving the damn things away... but a little 4-popper with good gas mileage and 200K on it is going for 3 freaking grand.... *sigh*


----------



## Revenant

Hey! I just noticed I'm almost a whore!


----------



## Bone Dancer

That sounds like fun Jeff. Are you giving rides, if so I will take a spin through the woods. Once around the park my good man.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Revenant said:


> Hey! I just noticed I'm almost a whore!


What a straight line, the mind boogles at the possible replies to that.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's a beautiful morning, albeit a bit windy. Temps are supposed to hit the low 70's!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sorry Bill, no ride for you today. Maybe another day?? lol
Yes MW, wonderful day ahead. I think the gusts here might get to 30 mph.


----------



## Bloodhound

Second Shift is nuts.. What is today? Windy, four links on the wind sock log chain, o'well not as bad as yesterday when all eight links-"the whole log chain was blown straight out". Warmer that's a good thing! Well off to work soon everybody have a wonderful day!


----------



## Revenant

Bone Dancer said:


> What a straight line, the mind boogles at the possible replies to that.


Oh my... a mind is a terrible thing to boogle!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The house showings are really getting on my nerves now. Another one is set up for tomorrow... with so many homes on the market, we stand very little chance of actually selling. All of the house cleaning gets in the way of other things I want to do.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

So leave the mess and call them "accessories."


----------



## Ghostess

I saved a baby cardinal from my cat today. Thankfully it was learning how to fly, so it was able to rejoin its parents and fly back to the nest.

Isn't it cuuuuuuuuuuuuuute?


----------



## scareme

It's beautiful Ghostess. I'm glad it was able to rejoin it's parents.


----------



## Ghostess

Me too, I have never been able to return a baby bird to its parents before. Normally they end up with broken wings or internal injuries (or already dead) and never make it to adult hood when a cat gets hold of them.


----------



## Revenant

Just think... maybe later this year when a bright red cardinal perches on a twig near your windo and sings its song, it might be your little guy here stopping by to touch bases again and say thank you!

PS: If later this year you see a bright red cardinal carrying a tiny little machine gun you might want to keep your cat inside til he goes away.


----------



## scream1973

ROTFLMAO.. That last part about the machine gun toting cardinal just gave me a visual i couldnt help but LOL at work..


----------



## Bone Dancer

Lots of good karma there Ghostess, well done.


----------



## Black Cat

Great save Ghostess. It's always nice to rescue wildlife and have a happy ending.

Well it's in the upper 80's today and we are heading out to go camping with the scouts this weekend. Lets hope the bugs don't decide to raid the weekend.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

or worse yet, invade your camp!


----------



## Fangs

hmmm..... wonder why my mailbox is not flooded with pm's yet???  :jol:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I sent ya a pm.


----------



## Fangs

Thank ya Sickie!  (((hugs))) PM received! Now how many more to go???  LOL


----------



## Bloodhound

I sent also........


----------



## Bone Dancer

Looking like it might rain today, guess I'll just have to work out in the shop on props instead of raking. O well


----------



## Lilly

Y same here BD..
so I finished one already 
still deciding on eyes for other 

thanks for reminder Fangs ..I sent mine last night


----------



## Revenant

Just bought a car & got both state inspections but I still can't get my temp tags til I buy some insurance... office closed early Friday grrrrr... driving with no plates hoping no cops

It's hard to shift when your fingers are crossed


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

monster mini golf...thought it would be fun...nice atmosphere...but overall the layout sucked...not to mention we had a bunch of brats and an adult who let the kids misbehave and cut in front of us...i hate to say this...but we were there first...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sigh, I have to clean this house today.


----------



## morgan8586

Final grades came in for last semester. All the hard work and sleepless nights paid off....I got two "A's".


----------



## Vlad

Good going Morgan!


----------



## pyro

nice job morgan---ya 5 day week end,need to get the yard done so ill have time for props


----------



## Ghostess

Yay Morg!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bloodhound

Congrat's, Morgan!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Good job!


----------



## Adam I

Wonderful


----------



## scareme

Non Compos Mentis said:


> not to mention we had a bunch of brats and an adult who let the kids misbehave and cut in front of us
> 
> You should have offered to make the kids part of the props there.
> 
> Yeah Morgan!


----------



## Bone Dancer

*HAPPY MONDAY, Right, coffee first.*


----------



## AzKittie74

Losing sight of my goals with all the summer fun happening around here. So a pot of coffee brewing and my books open on the table and where am I? on the computer !!!!AHHHHH. I just can't focus. And now that I have my victims name I am itching to start digging up dirt on "it" so I can start. Big test in 4 days, can't wait for the week to be over so I can be done with studying! And get busy on my tan ;O)


----------



## Ms. Wicked

What a beautiful day it is here!


----------



## Spooklights

Not so bad here today either, Ms. W. I even got to leave work for awhile.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Hooooootttttt here!!!!!!! around 80 deg F


----------



## Spooklights

It's only 64 here. But the Boss is on vacation, which makes any day a great day.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

My biz partner and I got a tip about a guy selling off his props due to divorce. We're checking it out and may make a mass buy to resell in our store.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Good luck with that SI.

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Bloodhound

I am soo friggin, nevermind-I need sleep.


----------



## Lilly

nini bloodhound sleep good

wow a whole 2 days in the 70's ..great riding weather


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The weather would be nice if this wind would just go away.
Time to call the pool boy to clean all the trash out of the pool again.
Oh,wait...that's me........ 
On another note....
Tomorrow is bring your kids to work day here in Las Vegas.
We will have 18 little buggers running amuck in a store filled with fine china and breakables.
Who's **&%#@* idea was this anyway?


----------



## pyro

why is it when your on vacation the week just flys by 3 more days and its back to work


----------



## BoysinBoo

My wife used to nag me because I never wanted to leave the house. Now I can tell her we're saving money and the environment (GRRRRRR Gas prices!)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Another unexpected great day. Mid 70's again. 

Looks like another 4 mile hike with the little man.


----------



## Bone Dancer

You got that right Jeff. 
Time to get out and clean the pond and check the pump.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's warm here too. However, t-storms are moving in...

I'm so glad there were no house showings today. I needed the break from that and managed to make some progress on my current project.


----------



## turtle2778

I got off work early and sat here on the computer watching a movie. God i love sunny afternoons when my kids are still in school and its all quiet.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

cloudy, yucky, day


----------



## Hauntiholik

Today is my Friday! Woohoo!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Friday for you maybe??? LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik

There's no maybe about it.
It means I get to spend the next 3 days working my a$$ off at a conference instead of sitting at my desk breaking software.


----------



## Lilly

I must have missed something ..Mrs.W where are you moving too?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

another town.


----------



## Bone Dancer

A cool rainy day, think I may try those witch finger cookies from the Home Haunter Magz. I wonder if you put a pretzel stick in the middle would it make for a finger bone effect. And maybe raisins for warts. Nice thing about making cookies you can always eat the mistakes.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Bill, you have to quit taunting me with your cookies!

I may surprise you this summer.....with a knock on the door!!! LOL


----------



## BoysinBoo

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Bill, you have to quit taunting me with your cookies!
> 
> I may surprise you this summer.....with a knock on the door!!! LOL


I have visions of a monkey's paw.:zombie:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love cookies!

I'm so happy it's finally Friday. It's been a long, busy week... Mr. W should be home by early evening. 

Apart from a showing this morning, the rest of the day will hopefully be quiet so that I can finish my project and make a nice dinner tonight.


----------



## Vlad

Chihuahua = free

Chihuahua taking crap on Black Cat while you watch = priceless


----------



## Bone Dancer

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, cold and windy (44F)


----------



## Wyatt Furr

In the 80's today
Guess I'll go clean the pool, AGAIN.
Durn wind......


----------



## slightlymad

ah sundaY empty house time to catch up on halloween okay after a nap


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nice walk today.


----------



## Lilly

was half way decent out ..almost finished a tombstone, dried my wings, and did a set up for pics. and im off tomorrow woohoo


----------



## Spooklights

Yikes, my boss comes back from vacation tomorrow. And then all the secretaries will need one.


----------



## scareme

My dog had a puppy and it only cost us $430. One was born dead and the other wouldn't come out so we had to take her to the vet for a C-section. At least we got to take home a little boy,and his mommy.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well I just opened up my gallon bucket of latex from last year. I had about two inches left in the bottom. I now have a bucket shaped lump of latex two inches thick. Next time I will put it into a smaller container and seal it better. O well.


----------



## Spooklights

Having quite a bit of rain here. Perhaps we can swim to work tomorrow, and save expenses on gas.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sorry to hear that Scareme. 
But would love to see some pics of the happy mom and little one...?


----------



## Spooklights

Scareme, I hope your dog and her puppy are doing well. I know how attached I am to my fuzzy babies.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Another nice day. Could be warmer. Alittle more prop work done, going to a cookout. Yeap, another nice day.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hearsecon is next week and Belfry still has her butt in the air. Hopefully we can get her road ready this weekend. I miss my dark souled chariot.


----------



## Black Cat

It's a dark and gloomy day here. Busy in the basement all week working on props and it's taking forever for the paint to dry. Figures the week I'm on vacation it's cold and rainy.


----------



## trishaanne

Sitting here at work again with nothing at all to do. We get to go to a 25th aniversary party tonight, so that means sometime between getting out of work and rushing home to get the kids I babysit, I have to get to a store and try to find something to wear. I'd much rather be home working on props, or cleaning, or even straightening the attic before the guy comes tomorrow to install the ceiling vans but NO, I have to go out. That's ok I guess..next weekend is a fun weekend so I guess I can grin and bear it this weekend. Oh, BTW, Vlad, be careful when you walk into the living room, just in case the ceiling fans hang a little too low...:zombie:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HMmmmmmm T&A....
Are there going to be more beer bottles in the yard this time???


----------



## trishaanne

Not a big beer drinking bunch. Now, rum, wine, vodka..ah hell, any other knd of bottles I'd have to say there's a good possibility!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll keep that in mind for the next group picture.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Just had a storm roll through with a little thunder and lightning. Still raining. Well at least the car is cleaner now and the mushrooms could use the moisture too.


----------



## pyro

Mushrooms !!!!!!! --- Are They Magic Mushrooms ?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bone Dancer said:


> Well at least the car is cleaner now and the mushrooms could use the moisture too.


Do you harvest them? Are they edible?
I've gone out and "hunted" boletes, agaricus, leccinum, hawks wing, slippery jacks, wood oysters and saffron milk caps.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Although I am not the best "hunter" for mushrooms, I do go out and check for morels. This time of year you find the early black morel and later the blonde morels are out. I use to do the beef steaks too, but I can't eat them now, I am not sure why. Morels and beef steak mushrooms are edible. A word of warning. If you do not know what you are looking for, and I mean 100% sure, do not pick and eat mushrooms. Some can make you very sick and some could kill.


----------



## Vlad

shrooms, hehehe


----------



## Ms. Wicked

You can use them to make special brownies.

Well, it's rainy today. Mr. W was out in Phoenix at a conference this week. He got home at 10:30 last night, so I think we're just going to chill as much as possible this weekend.


----------



## Vlad

Rainy here as well. I'm going to catch up on some rest. Then hit the prop room. Time to start lining up the projects.


----------



## trishaanne

Cool, damp, dreary day today. I have the electricians here installing the ceiling fans and then I have to run to the store. Hubby is over at my moms cutting her lawn before it rains. I think that's our penalty of accepting her gift of swimming with the dolphins. We are now going to be her servants, at her beck and call, to show our gratitude! I'm going to go over and help him as soon as these guys finish and I can clean up their mess....including the broken Christmas ornaments that they dropped out of the attic when they were up there and that are now laying in a million pieces all over the floors of my bedroom, the hallway and both offices. BOY did these things shatter! Maybe tomorrow afternoon if it's nice I can finally get some prop work done!


----------



## Vlad

> her gift of swimming with the dolphins


No dear, she said you'd be sleeping with the fishes


----------



## Bloodhound

^--- Now that was funny!! Of course it is still early for me and all I am really thinking about is drinking my coffee.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Time to work on the hearse!


----------



## Lilly

I hope all our friends down south are okay, another bout of tornados went thru ,
we pretty much missed it had a lot of rain though in short periods of time.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Wooohooo! My personalized plates for the hearse are done and ready to be picked up.


----------



## slightlymad

What nobody in chat


----------



## pyro

its been lame --jay--must be in PA>


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hauntiholik said:


> Wooohooo! My personalized plates for the hearse are done and ready to be picked up.


Pics of the plates ?


----------



## slightlymad

Ah sunday and the evil half has grounded me from doing anything that invovles physical movement from the big black chair.


----------



## Bloodhound

I have a problem. I cannot stop thinking of Halloween or Props and everything related to it. My mind is constantly focused in that world. It has become my "happy place"
I have tried to talk with co-workers about this obsession and have attempted to involve some of them with projects. They think I am completly insane. Then I come to the forum and it's like ahhh! thats better, normal if you will.
It is so nice to know that there are alot of other people out there with the same addiction/obsession, at least I don't feel so insane.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Another great day for a walk.


----------



## pyro

Bloodhound said:


> I have a problem. I cannot stop thinking of Halloween or Props and everything related to it. My mind is constantly focused in that world. It has become my "happy place"
> I have tried to talk with co-workers about this obsession and have attempted to involve some of them with projects. They think I am completly insane. Then I come to the forum and it's like ahhh! thats better, normal if you will.
> It is so nice to know that there are alot of other people out there with the same addiction/obsession, at least I don't feel so insane.


have you stated to look at objects and wonder what you can do with it if so - welcome to my world


----------



## Wyatt Furr

warmer temps ,but its windy again.
lets go see what blew into the pool.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Bloodhound said:


> I have a problem. I cannot stop thinking of Halloween or Props and everything related to it. My mind is constantly focused in that world. It has become my "happy place"
> I have tried to talk with co-workers about this obsession and have attempted to involve some of them with projects. They think I am completly insane. Then I come to the forum and it's like ahhh! thats better, normal if you will.
> It is so nice to know that there are alot of other people out there with the same addiction/obsession, at least I don't feel so insane.


So maybe I'm confused. What exactly is your problem? Sounds like just another day fo me. Okay, I'll admit I hear coworkers whisper things like "he's special" and some neighbors have threatened to call the guys who have the coats with the sleeves in the back.

You know what I think? I think THEY are the crazy ones! Yeah! That's it. The've got a problem. Not me. Not you. Them. Hee Hee.

Ha...HaHa...HaHahHaaHaaaa! (Read Maniacal Cackle Here)


----------



## Spooklights

It's amazing what amounts of respect you get from your coworkers after a little maniacal cackling. Not only that, they also tend to leave you alone. And they don't try to steal your lunch either.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I can't believe how tired I am after spending a day at Six Flags Great America! It was sooo much fun! Yesterday was beautiful and since the park wasn't crowded, for most rides there were no lines. The most I waited was 15 minutes for one of the extreme coasters. Otherwise, we pretty much walked right up and onto the rides, and went on them two, three or four times in a row!

Mr. W swears that he got me in the picture below... lol


----------



## pyro

what row was you sitting in


----------



## DeathTouch

I think she is the one with your butt in the air.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

LOL - I'm the second to last row, second in. I think I'm upside down in the pic, feet up in the air! LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer

Really nice day. Just open the house up and let the air blow thru and freshen the place up.


----------



## Vlad

The one in a vintage dress with matching accessories


----------



## pyro

kellies foot is the white sneaker near the guy in tan


----------



## Ms. Wicked

*roflmao!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lilly

you are braver than me kellie I won't go on any roller coasters...

well it was nice out so I decided to cut out my next project ..I think I got sunburned but that's okay only have to put the facing on the project and add 2 things then thats done.woohoo


----------



## Bone Dancer

Just had a pleasant and productive evening out in the shop doing prop work. Latex on the bat wings, Cherry stain on the little skellys, it looks as if you ripped the flesh off the dear little guys. Nice and raw. A lite dusting of black and then add the wings and they should look wonderfully demonic. It's been a nice day.


----------



## AzKittie74

Hoping to get something spooky made, headed out to the garage.....wish me luck. as soon as the family notices I'm out there they come and try and get me back in, darn them.


----------



## Death's Door

Hello to my Hauntforum members!!!! Man, I feel as if I have been away from this place a month instead of a couple days. I have been going through withdraw!!!! Moved into the new office space on the waterfront on Friday and we are still moving in all the stuff and still looking for stuff. Gonna be pretty hard to post during the day because of the way my cubby is positioned.


----------



## Bloodhound

Here it is hump day, its raining and raining and raining, yuck. Got to get out of here soon and join the working class. Heavy Equipment Tech and waterlogged equipment, drip,drip,drip,soaked in no time-- woooowhooo.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hey DW, do you think they would notice if you put a door on your cubby. Good luck with the moving.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Jeff needs a new nickname. I'm thinking that (Fe)Man works  
Get it? (Fe)Man? - IronMan? Okay, I'm a geek.


----------



## pyro

lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HMmmmmm....LMAO


Hauntiholik said:


> Jeff needs a new nickname. I'm thinking that (Fe)Man works
> Get it? (Fe)Man? - IronMan? Okay, I'm a geek.


----------



## Vlad

Ms. Wicked rang the bell
****[Ms. Wicked]: oops

Ah hahahahaha, the end of the chat room bell virgin, lol


----------



## pyro

hahahahaha no bong this time


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It was an accident!

I was going through the smiley pop up and my finger accidently went to far and I hit the bell by mistake!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

uh huh....


----------



## Sickie Ickie

you just wanted to touch it...


----------



## turtle2778

what was it she wanted to touch??? There are just sooo many possiblities on this thread. Especially with Sickie, Vlad and FE putting their two cents in.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

just saying "touch it" is all I need!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

You must have been an easy date.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You don't remember???


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I've worked hard to forget.


----------



## strange1

I have the pictures.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

So it was YOU that begged for more!


----------



## strange1

Well, I had to fill the album somehow.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You have to watch out for Bill....LOL


----------



## strange1

Hehhehheh


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

A picture is worth....well, you and me not much.
No worries there!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

He'll getcha every time!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So..you've been had by strange1??? LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie

me? I was talking about you. Getcha, not get me.


----------



## strange1

Tag, you're it.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Sickie Ickie said:


> I've worked hard to forget.


That's so ironic. My boss says that I forget to work hard. Small world!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What a bunch of "dementos" LOL


----------



## strange1

Strange1's dictionary.
DENENTOS
The opposite of the MENTOS that you drop into a bottle of soda to make it shoot into the air.
Dementos just lay there and go bang.


----------



## slightlymad

HMMM friday need drinky drinky


----------



## pyro

Ms. Wicked said:


> It was an accident!
> 
> I was going through the smiley pop up and my finger accidently went to far and I hit the bell by mistake!


Ms. Wicked]: Boinging isn't going to be the same now.
[pyro]: nope
[pyro]: it has no meaning since you rang the bell
[Ms. Wicked]: 
[randyaz]: badda boing
[Ms. Wicked]: LOL!
[pyro]: you screwed it all up
[Ms. Wicked]: remember when I boinged?
[Ms. Wicked]: I miss boinging
[Ms. Wicked]: If only I could turn the clock back a day...


----------



## turtle2778

Lmfaooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ms. Wicked

ah hahahaha!


----------



## Bloodhound

My,My,My, Ms W!!!!
[Ms. Wicked]: remember when I boinged?
[Ms. Wicked]: I miss boinging
[Ms. Wicked]: If only I could turn the clock back a day...


----------



## scareme

turtle2778 said:


> what was it she wanted to touch??? There are just sooo many possiblities on this thread. Especially with Sickie, Vlad and FE putting their two cents in.


I didn't know Sickie, Vald and FE had two cents between the three of them.


----------



## Bone Dancer

So far this prop year is going good. Almost done with the first project and my secret reaper thingy is done, just need a box big enough. Looking to get some dragon skin silicone for a small project. (that stuff is a little pricey) And here it is only May.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Its gonna be 90 degrees here tomorrow. Anyone up for a trip to Vegas?
I'll watch you gamble your hard earned money away, then we'll go to Lake Mead to watch it dry up.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, the results are in for the Silk Only sewing contest I recently entered.

Out of 21 entries, I placed third. I made a dress from a vintage pattern using sari silk and contrast dupioni. I'm quite pleased.

I'm currently sewing for a vintage contest, then will get back to my costuming after the move...


----------



## Vlad

I told you you'd be at least top five, lol. congrats Kellie, your work is beautiful.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I bet if you had added the head and arms you would have gotten first.
Just teaseing, Kellie you do great work.


----------



## pyro

good job kellie---- but you need to get rid of that model----i think you should do it
by the way is that thing around the neck part of the dress,,,,,,, if so kinky grab the string and pull you around


----------



## Bone Dancer

Just a cool rainy day. Good day to fall asleep in front of the tv.


----------



## strange1

Excellent work Ms.W., and congratulations.


----------



## Lilly

Congrat Mrs W..


Hope every one okay after the tornadoes that went thru again..isnt slimy from oklahoma, hope he and his family and all his animals are okay...
I think arkansas and missouri got hit too..hope you guys made it thru alright too


----------



## Lilly

After having a nice day out today , I finished my little demons and I'm waiting for nest to dry now. Worked on my fireplace. Sarted a few more bats too.
Then went to see the big fire of an apartment building a couple blockes from me..no one was hurt so that's good. Had 2 news helicopters over head for 4 hrs.


----------



## Vlad

Why do they make headphones with these ridiculously short cords? How the heck can you dance with these friggin things on?


----------



## Black Cat

Why do they make headphones with these ridiculously short cords?

So there is less cord for the Puppy to chew.................
Making mental note to find headphones with longer cord and a Puppy proof case to store them in when not in use.
Gotta love Puppies!


----------



## Ghostess

So much paint..........


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm so happy - I've reached my goal of 135, which I think is the ideal weight for me! 

I'm ready for summer!


----------



## Spooklights

Congratulations, Ms. Wicked!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wooo Whoo for Ms. Wicked!!!

Looking to be a pretty nice day, guess me and Joe are going for a long walk at grandma's house today.


----------



## Moon Dog

Ms. Wicked said:


> I'm so happy - I've reached my goal of 135, which I think is the ideal weight for me!
> 
> I'm ready for summer!


----------



## Bloodhound

*Woo Hoo*

Congrats, Ms. Wicked![


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Too Funny MD!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

zowie! Great dress W!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Moon Dog said:


>


I concur!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Too funny! My picture is plastered all over this forum! 

However, I'll get something updated later today!


----------



## Lilly

Woohoo Ghoulbug should be here shortly ..
she's gonna have to help me catch those baby demons they are causing a rucus out in the yard.

It's a great day out today


----------



## Hauntiholik

We got rain mixed with snow today. What month is it again?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

hope it doesnt rain today. I work outside. I get soaked. Me no wanna be sick.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yesterday was a great day for a walk. We got 4 miles in and Joe stayed awake for the whole trip.

Today, different story, just Nasty outside!


----------



## Ghoulbug

Yup went to Lilly's yesterday...Beautiful day...77 degrees those little buggers were running willy nilly all over the place!!! It was really cute the way they were settled in the nest...Lilly made me look for them in the ferns...lol


----------



## pyro

Ms. Wicked said:


> Too funny! My picture is plastered all over this forum!
> 
> However, I'll get something updated later today!


and on her _ _ _ _ site too


----------



## slightlymad

OH THANK THE GODS I finally over bid a job and get the weekend off if only to do my own work


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nice weather. Time to plant the garden and get ready for the first hard frost so I can go get more plants. The cycle of life is so much fun.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Almost done with my house chores, well, my list anyways...LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius

"Haaalelujah!", sings the house choirs.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did you just peek into my window?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Yup...nice underwear BTW!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Those weren't underwear...


----------



## Ms. Wicked

pyro said:


> and on her _ _ _ _ site too


I don't have a... nevermind. :googly:

Yesterday was such a nice day! Mr. W got home early-ish, around 5:00. My cousin came around and we hung out, the kids played and we grilled burgers and Italian Sausage... had some Hard Lemonades too.

Mr. W has Monday off; it's so nice to have a three day weekend!

Today should be another good day of getting things done around the house and just hanging out.


----------



## Bone Dancer

To windy for yard work today. Anyway thats my excuse.


----------



## Bloodhound

*Yard Work*

Lucky Dog!


Bone Dancer said:


> To windy for yard work today. Anyway thats my excuse.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll take the wind 'cuase it's not raining...yet.


----------



## slightlymad

AH got the trailer fixed up the truck well that will wait till monday time to catch on what the doctor is doing.


----------



## BoysinBoo

It hit 100 here on the East side (desert side) of Washington State. 
I would have killed for some rain! 
Well, maybe not killed, but I'd definately be willing to maim somebody.


----------



## turtle2778

Okay so im cruising ebay and stumble across this... http://cgi.ebay.com/Skeleton-Bride-...ryZ33801QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

This is eeriely close to something i made for slightlymad and one of the devils rejects wedding topper. I personally think mine was better.


----------



## trishaanne

Yours was MUCH better, especially since it was done spur of the moment.


----------



## Vlad

As if weddings aren't horrific enough.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, I finished my vintage dress for a vintage sewing contest. Mr. W managed to snap some photos which I'm uploading now in preparation for writing the pattern review.

The deadline is May 31, but I cranked to complete the project because of the move; voting is June 1-10. Wish me luck!!

Now I can resume my costuming!


----------



## Black Cat

Oh Kelly that looks beautiful. Love the little jacket and the accessories.


----------



## Vlad

That's not Kellie, she's not holding a glass of beer, lol. Just beautiful Kellie. Amazing work.


----------



## Death's Door

Kellie - you look great. Not only do you look great, you can make a sewing machine sing like nobody's business. Great work!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Agree with BC....SHWEET!


----------



## pyro

Vlad said:


> That's not Kellie, she's not holding a glass of beer, lol. Just beautiful Kellie. Amazing work.


dont you mean wine


----------



## turtle2778

wow!! i love the jacket addition. EXTREMELY COOL! Good Luck!!


----------



## Ghostess

I LOVE my Halloween friends.


----------



## Lilly

very nice kellie ..the jacket ,gloves and shoes do it just right.
good luck to you


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well thanks so much! This was such a fun project! 

I do look forward to getting back to some costumes after the move.


----------



## Bloodhound

Wowwwww!!! I Love this place. So many creative and skillfull people.


----------



## scream1973

I can't believe i hauled off 1200 lbs of assorted crap from the garage over the weekend.. Now i have room to build my props..


----------



## BoysinBoo

What!?! Assorted crap? That's what I build most of my stuff from. 
1200 lbs of Curby's distressed merchandise.


----------



## scream1973

No it was 1200 lbs of pretty much useless crap.. There was a couple items i am sure that could have been hauntified but i needed to get it gone , old stove , kids sandbox , rotten falling apart wood , cracked fish tanks , misc trash.. that type of stuff.


----------



## Revenant

Wahoooooo!! I finally got my own bench at work! MY toolbox! MY computer! MY soldering iron! MY vises! Yaaaaaaaaaaay!

I need to hang a picture. A workspace isn't really yours until you hang a picture.


----------



## Bone Dancer

You should post a photo of this said space here.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Revenant said:


> Wahoooooo!! I finally got my own bench at work! MY toolbox! MY computer! MY soldering iron! MY vises! Yaaaaaaaaaaay!
> 
> I need to hang a picture. A workspace isn't really yours until you hang a picture.


I think you should take a picture of the bench, then hang that picture above the bench. It'd make me giggle every time I glanced at it.


----------



## Lilly

I'm bored so I just read 65 pages of this thread from the beginning, wonder how long it wil ltake till I read them all 4,584 as of now..LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik

Geez! You are bored!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I had Belfry in a car show this part weekend. She got 3rd place in "Favorite Specialty Car".


----------



## scream1973

Sweet.. Congrats holik..


----------



## Lilly

congrats Haunti...


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Nice job. You should have it squirt blood.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks peeps! I can't wait to put her in more shows.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Congrat's Hauntie, she is a beauty that's for sure!


----------



## Lilly

I hate work sometimes, got another 12 hr or more day tomorrow and a long one on friday again rrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## pyro

Hauntiholik said:


> Thanks peeps! I can't wait to put her in more shows.


lol ---haunti got bit by the car show bug---have fun


----------



## Black Cat

Congrats Haunti on the car show!!!!!

Yipee, the start of a five day weekend from work. Time to finish up some props I'm working on.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yay! Gotta love a five day weekend!

Mr. W comes home tonight! We've got tons to do, including the subdivision garage sale tomorrow and Saturday... then get ready for the movers!

The weather is supposed to be gorgeous this weekend too! Woo hoo!


----------



## Hauntiholik

We had layoffs today  I'm getting too old for this $hit.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nice weather for a change. Maybe get some work done this weekend.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Hauntiholik said:


> We had layoffs today  I'm getting too old for this $hit.


That stinks Haunti. I'm sorry. Is it over now? You're safe?

It's always heartbreaking when this happens, to see collegues go. It happened frequently at the ad agency I worked at, and often there was no rhyme or reason as to who was let go.

Good luck.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yes Haunt, what MW said.


----------



## Moon Dog

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Yes Haunt, what MW said.


Make it three...


----------



## TearyThunder

100 degrees last week this time and now it's 54 degrees. Looks like hell is freezing over


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Teary,
Stop sending me your weather.....
Thunder Storms today on and off
Its colder than @#[email protected] here.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Taking my nephews to see Ironman. Hope it's good.


----------



## Revenant

I talked to a guy who said it rocked. Liked it better than all the other Marvel/DC movies.

I'm off to the Bob-O-Q!! A Memorial Day Weekend barbecue of all haunters! Finally I get to find out who and where the area haunters are YAAAAAAAAAY!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

BoysinBoo said:


> Taking my nephews to see Ironman. Hope it's good.


Ironman is worth seeing twice.


----------



## Black Cat

What a beautiful morning. The house is quiet. First cup of coffee and I'm heading off to the prop room to finish up some new props I've been working on this weekend.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Going to go see "Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Meth Skull " today.
Hmmmm..I wonder if this is a bootleg copy.The guy is showing it in his garage.And there is a strip search beforehand.
I wonder if he'll have popcorn.....


----------



## Sickie Ickie

better make sure the popcorn has plenty of butter...


----------



## BoysinBoo

Papa Boo saw Indy the other night. Just to show you how twisted we all are: 

Boys in Boo: "How was it?"

Papa Boo: "Pretty good. There were some great prop ideas in it!"


----------



## Revenant

From what I've heard so far, that's about the extent of it's greatness. Oh yeah, and the sets are good. Aside from that, looks like you're better off spending your movie money on Ironman.

I met haunters last night! Real ones! From this area even! I'll have something to do this Halloween after all!


----------



## Bone Dancer

What a great day, mid 70's, got some flowers put in, tinkered with the props, may do a burger on the grill tonight. Aaaaaah summer is here at last.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Bone Dancer said:


> What a great day, mid 70's, got some flowers put in, tinkered with the props, may do a burger on the grill tonight. Aaaaaah summer is here at last.


Hey Bill, didn't you hear? Michigan is going to get hit when 10" of snow tomorrow...   :googly:

hee hee - glad you're enjoying the warm weather!

We've been outside too, playing Cornhole Toss. Mr. W is now helping to build a trebuchet for my son's science project, due on Friday and is something like 90% of their grade.

I'm also cranking to get all of the laundry finished; my washing machine is being crated on Tuesday by the movers...


----------



## Ms. Wicked

OK - I just looked in on the trebuchet making...

Since there was a lot of lumber and the tools were out, I suggested that when they were finished, how about whipping together a quick coffin?

I got "The Look" from Mr. W. My ten year old son raised his eyebrows and said "Mom, I'm having quality time."

I responded "Quality time? Coffin building is family quality time!"

He shook his head and walked away from me.

Was it something I said?


----------



## Lilly

Funny MRsW..

Well we rode down to a friends yesterday, had bon fire, BBQ and partied.about 5 hrs sleep got up came home went to breakfast with friends ...
After we got home it was pretty nice out so I worked on some bats so the sun could dry them. Spot painted my wings also.
Waiting for the storm now.
Hope everyone has a great Memorial day


----------



## Vlad

So what happened at the BBQ Rev? Any pics?


----------



## AzKittie74

Hope everyone had a great Memorial day! I spent my entire day in bed!!! went sea dooing yesterday and I am BEAT! forgot how much hard work goes into summer fun haha woke up and found that my hubby and kids are sleeping it off also haha. Nice quiet house today *smile*


----------



## Wyatt Furr

All I did was eat my way from one party to another over the long weekend.
What's up with that?
I'll be so fat, I'll bust my breeches.
And NO, I do not look like the "Quaker Oats" guy.....


----------



## Moon Dog

Wyatt Furr said:


> And NO, I do not look like the "Quaker Oats" guy.....


How about the Sta-Puff marshmallow man?


----------



## Ghostess

I'm learning how to weld today.... SO STOKED!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, it's here! Today is the day the movers arrive and start packing us up! 

I'm so happy that it's finally here! Yay! Yay! Yay!!!!


----------



## Bloodhound

Congratulation's Ms W!!! Yay!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yayayayayayyayayaa!


----------



## Lilly

did you specify nice pine boxes for all of you..
thats one way of getting coffins LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ms. Wicked said:


> Well, it's here! Today is the day the movers arrive and start packing us up!


Does that mean we won't be hearing from you for a few days?


----------



## Ghostess

It is very difficult to keep a straight line when welding while a tiny ball of hot molten flux is between your toes.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

even worse if it was camel toes...


----------



## corner haunt

And that is why your Sickie Ickie! Ghostess,! you were welding with open toe shoes!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

or barefoot.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Hauntiholik said:


> Does that mean we won't be hearing from you for a few days?


I'll be popping in and out.


----------



## Death's Door

Good luck Ms. Wicked!!!!!!

Ghostess - You shouldn't be using your toes for such a task


----------



## Moon Dog

Ms. Wicked said:


> Well, it's here! Today is the day the movers arrive and start packing us up!
> 
> I'm so happy that it's finally here! Yay! Yay! Yay!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Heading out to FrightFest today.
Glad it's going to be great weather!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Today I'm going to be a chaperone mom at my son's end-of-year class swimming party. 

The movers are here and said they'd finish up packing in the morning tomorrow. It's all happening very fast now!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Got a few hours in at FrightFest and just got home.
It can sure put a smile on your face to see some of your old friends along with some new faces too.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

_Make new friends, but keep the old
One is silver and the other's gold._


----------



## AzKittie74

You know when you were like 16 and the day you turned 17 you felt like a totally different person just because it was your birthday?? well today I turned 34 and I feel just the same as I did yesterday (when I was 33 haha) the only difference is that for 1 day my family tries to not annoy me haha but tomorrow they will be workin overtime haha.


----------



## Moon Dog

Wait till you reach your forties...


----------



## scareme

Fourty is for sissies, it takes balls to hit fifty.


----------



## Moon Dog

Working on it!


----------



## Black Cat

TGIF
Yesterday the muffler & tailpipe fell off the van and the spare car had two flats so it's into the shop today with the van.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Oh no Karen - I hope you get that sorted out!

Well, I fell asleep last night at 9:30. The movers have finished packing up today already. They're just going through the house numbering all of the boxes. I wonder how many boxes there are in total?


----------



## Bone Dancer

It's not how old you are, it's how old you feel. Some days are better then others but in the end its a state of mind. 

Good luck with the move Kellie, remember prop materials get unpacked first.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Bone Dancer said:


> It's not how old you are, it's how old you feel. Some days are better then others but in the end its a state of mind.
> 
> Good luck with the move Kellie, remember prop materials get unpacked first.


You're absolutely right Bill. My birthday is in one week, next Friday, so I will keep that in mind!

The movers just left. We have a total of 290 boxes (not including furniture). When we moved last time, we had 210 boxes. Therefore, we've accumulated 80 boxes of stuff in nearly four years.

Bill, I just told Mr. W that I'd like one of the basement storage rooms as a dedicated Halloween storage room. That's not unreasonable, is it?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Not unreasonable at all Kellie, in fact I would call that just being practical. I mean, after all you cant have those props you worked so hard on just laying around getting broken or lost can you. ( there, did that sound good).


----------



## BoysinBoo

I work for a tuxedo company. Man, I hate prom!


----------



## Vlad

Kellie just told us in chat that they're leaving now for Peoria, they'll be away all weekend with no internet or camera.


----------



## Lilly

See ya i a few days Mrs.W...enjoy your new Home


----------



## Lilly

May 30 is . . . . My Bucket's Got A Hole In It Day


----------



## slightlymad

Ah but is the hole in the top or the bottom?

Wow short week that felt 2 weeks long now time to get the pick up fixed up rigged up for state inspection


----------



## Lilly

Slightly...ask henry....

so far weather seems to be nice out hope it stays that way for a while..
waiting for my headache to do away so I can start my projects.


----------



## Lilly

May 31 is . . . . National Macaroon Day


----------



## Hauntiholik

OH! I looooove macaroons! Especially the dark chocolate dipped ones at Godiva.


----------



## pyro

We are in trouble...
The population of this country is 300 million.
160 million are retired.
That leaves 140 million to do the work
There are 85 million in school.
Which leaves 55 million to do the work.
Of this there are 35 million employed by the federal government..
Leaving 15 million to do the work.
2.8 million are in the armed forces preoccupied with killing Osama Bin-Laden.
Which leaves 12.2 million to do the work.
Take from that total the 10.8 million people who work for state and city
Governments. And that leaves 1.4 million to do the work.
At any given time there are 188,000 people in hospitals.
Leaving 1,212,000 to do the work,
Now, there are 1,211,998 people in prisons.
That leaves just two people to do the work,
You and me.
And there you are,
Sitting on your ass,
At your computer, reading jokes,
Nice. Real nice.


----------



## Lilly

Don't work to hard Pyro...LOL


----------



## pyro

hey its hard work sitting here all day doin nothing--


----------



## Wyatt Furr

THAT would explain why my laundry never gets done.......


----------



## Bloodhound

The legend of Theorosa's Bridge. I live about nine miles away from this haunted spot. I would tell the story of Theorosa's Bridge. I think you could google it instead. Just for smiles and giggles I took my seventeen year old Daughter there this evening, just after sunset. 
I asked her to step to the edge of the bridge and tell Theorosa that she had her baby, five times in a row. She did, she called out to her once, twice, three,four,five times then told me to get in the car cause we were going NOW! 
Kids I love them dearly.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, I was able to get into the chat room for the first time in over a year. Everthing went ok until the error message about my scripe slowing down adobe 9 showed up.


----------



## Lilly

Today is June 1st - Dare day


interesting Bloodhound....I checked it out


----------



## AzKittie74

Sick of this day.... My SR gift is to BIG, my other project I could have sent is just not doing what I want and I know it would not be finished in time, had to send out a NOT homemade thing, my best friend in the entire world - the only one who gets me just found out she is moving in 1 week, I broke my very expensive long glass dining room table, spilled hot wings sause all over my carpet and cut the bottom of my feet up all over and now have to put on sneaker and go to work!!!!! AHHHHH please someone shoot me! Did I mention that I lost my mind and now my family thinks I'm insane ( well even more than usual) I know that EVERYONE has these unfortunate days but WHY ME???

Sorry if you actually read this... I had to get it out of my head, frustrated! feel like I could turn into the Incredible Hulk at any moment.
:O(


----------



## BoysinBoo




----------



## AzKittie74

hahahhahaha!! Thank you boo! this is the 1st time I have laughed all day!
gonna need to get over it I guess.


----------



## Bloodhound

My son from time to time would catch me in a mood. He would come up to me, sit by me and look at me. Then with one of those "you coulda had a v8" moments... Smack right on the forhead and with a smile he would say "C'mon Dad nap out of it" So AzKittie74 "Smack nap out of it"


----------



## AzKittie74

hahaha I did "nap" out of it FINALLY then my boss decides that she doesn't think I worked all of the hours on my time card and is "gonna have to check her books" LOL I am so freakin glad this day is about over!
I am over it now though. whatever happens happens, I am gonna drink a glass of wine and go to bed, tomorrow has to be better than today! that is for sure.

Blood that is a cute lil story haha


----------



## Lilly

Today June 2 is . . . . . National Rocky Road Day

have a nice day everyone


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Excellent!

I feel a trip for ice cream will be in order today! There's nothing to eat here, nor anywhere to sit either.... I wonder what time the truck is going to show up?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The moving crew arrived a while ago and are in full swing.

I stocked the garage fridge with sodas and water, and got a variety of bakery, fruit, chips and cereal bars. It's warm and muggy today; I don't want them to get dehydrated or depleted.

They're a great crew and hopefully they'll be at the other end to unload.


----------



## DeathTouch

I am going to miss you Mrs. Wicked and your little dog too. LOL


----------



## trishaanne

Best of luck with the move Kellie....talk to you once you get to the other side!

Well, today I quit my job to stay home and care for my granddaughter full time. I feell guilty taking my daughters money (they're going to pay me what I was making working part time at my job) but I'd feel even more guilty NOT being able to and having to put the baby in day care. Now my other daughter is looking for a job and I may have BOTH of them soon. I doubt I'll ever get anything done for this year! I must have been out of my mind agreeing to this :googly:. I told my boss I was giving 2 weeks notice and she started to tear up and cry. Now I feel guilty for leaving her. Understand, I work in a church and my boss is the minister. Do I automatically go to hell for making a minister cry? We'll see how this works out.....not sure if I can handle having babies in the house all the time anymore. That's why I had my kids when I was young! Wish me luck y'all.


----------



## Lilly

ghoul luck trish..
get used to this sound ....wah wah wah wah


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Well, looks as if my wife is pregnant again.  Unplanned, but not unwanted. heh


----------



## Fangs

CONGRATULATIONS SICKIE and Mrs. SICKIE!!!!! Another future haunter!!! YEAH!!!!

LUCK trish dear!!!!


----------



## trishaanne

Congratulations to the Sickie family!


----------



## AzKittie74

GOOD LUCK Trishaanne!!! It will be a adventure I bet!

Congrats Sickie!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

LOL My 3 yr old is already going around saying he wants to see scary things (make up and Halloween craft vids), and how much he likes drinking Blood! (fruit punch) LOL

I told my wife when he starts school, she better let the teacher know about my hobby, or he'll be marked for a serial killer when he draws mommy or daddy covered in blood!


----------



## Lilly

congrats Sickie...

ghoul luck trish
I guess you will both be hearing this sound soon....
wah wah wah wah


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats Sickie family! 

Best of luck Trish!


----------



## DeathTouch

Sickie Ickie said:


> Well, looks as if my wife is pregnant again.  Unplanned, but not unwanted. heh


That will teach you. Or not. LOL


----------



## Bloodhound

CONGRAT'S SICKIE and Mrs. SICKIE and GOOD LUCK! Trish, your going to need it!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Crap.

The hot tub was just wheeled onto the truck, on it's side, then fell over.

An added bonus is that it started thunderstorming an hour ago.

Woo hoo!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Man, I hope these guys don't hurt themselves. They said they work in all weather, but I can't help but be concerned that it's slippery out with the rain.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm really bothered that these guys are made to work in this weather. I asked them if they felt it would be better to wait for the rain to pass so that nobody gets hurt. They said no, the heavy stuff is all loaded and they're laughing at me because I keep telling them around telling them I don't want anybody to get hurt.


----------



## midnight_moon

Congrats to the Sickie family!!
Another haunter is on the way!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Oh Brycie - I didn't read back when I posted...

A big CONGRATS to you!!!!! That's so exciting!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Sickie! Are you going to find out the sex of the baby or wait for the surprise?


----------



## Adam I

Congratulations’ Sickie!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Congrats Bryce...too cool!!!

Hugs coming your way with a wet tongue in the ear! LOL


----------



## Black Cat

A Big Congratulations to the Sickie Family!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Thanks all! LOL when it gets closer, we'll find out the gender. With 3 boys already, a gal would be nice! LOL


----------



## Spooklights

Then that's just what I hope you'll get. A cute little ghoul...uh...girl. 
Congratulations!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Congratulations Sickie Ickie!!*


----------



## Lilly

June 4 is . . . . . Old Maid's Day


----------



## Lilly

and more June tidbits
June is . . . . Adopt-A-Shelter-Cat Month, American Rivers Month, Cancer In The Sun Month, Dairy Month, Turkey Lover's Month, National Accordian Awareness Month, National Fresh Fruit and Vegetable Month, National Ice Tea Month, National Papaya Month, National Pest Control Month, National Rose Month, Fight The Filthy Fly Month, and Zoo and Aquarium Month


----------



## Bloodhound

Wow, It looks like "June" is going to be extremly busy!


----------



## BoysinBoo

Lilly,
When is National Pie month? I love pie. MMMMMM Pie.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

boo likes eating cow-pies!


----------



## Lilly

Boys..
closest thing to pie month is October... national dessert month


----------



## BoysinBoo

Lilly, 
I couldn't wait. The American Pie Council (yeap, it's real) says National Pie Day is January 23rd. Sadly, no pie month though.

SI,
That was just that one time, and I was reeeealy drunk.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Everything goes better with alcohol


----------



## scareme

Sickie, Congrats on your good news. How has your oldest boy been doing?


----------



## Vlad

Congrats Sickie !!!



> Unplanned,


!!! Dude !!! lol


----------



## Lilly

June 5 is . . . . . Festival Of Popular Delusions Day


----------



## Lilly

we had big storm this morning 
crap I had to do a recovery on my puter so I lost all my stuff. I even tuned it off.
that sucks.. 
alot of good cable internet does for ya ..
oh well start all over again.
maybe it was for the best.


----------



## slightlymad

Ah time to knuckle down and get the work in gear


----------



## Sickie Ickie

scareme said:


> Sickie, Congrats on your good news. How has your oldest boy been doing?


Pretty well. He feels fine. We're still doing the shots, and pills forever, but he's developed a routine now. So far so good.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Best wishes Sic


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Thanks everyone.


----------



## slightlymad

SI you dog u


----------



## Lilly

June 6 is . . . . . Teacher's Day and National Applesauce Cake Day

sry so late had to find the link again


----------



## BoysinBoo

Not to mention national Doughnut Day!


----------



## scream1973

Rant..

City said we need a water meter.. so i get the pool opened and filled before the meter is installed.

Been too cold to use it .

Today the weather was finally to the point where it was nice enough to warm the pool .. And we go out to dinner while everything is running on the pool.. While we are gone one of the pump hoses decides to split flooding the entire backyard and pretty much emptying the pool.. 

Grr so i had a massive cleanup to prevent the water from ending up in the house .. luckily its supposed to be really hot again tomorrow so it should dry up anything that i couldnt pump off the grounds.. But now i am metered and have to refill the pool.. GRR.. so now i have to pay.. ack.

End Rant.


----------



## Lilly

scream ..man that does suck ..at least it didnt flood you rhouse
our water rates are going up too..along with everything else

we had new electric meters put in and I noticed I didn't receive a bill for elec or gas for a month or so ...so called them and they said the new meters stopped working so instead of fixing them like they should..they said theres so many they couldnt do all at one time took them 2 months to do it and then they sent an estimated bill which they calculated from last yrs usage ...my friend called the other day too and that same thing hapened to her . so now we have a big a** bill to pay..
so ditto on the GRRRRRR


----------



## Lilly

June 7 is . . . . . National Chocolate Ice Cream Day


----------



## Lilly

It's Hot out 88 degrees 74 % humidity ..yuck..
anyone for ice cream soup


----------



## Ghostess

Woohoo... nothing but beach for 3 whole days!


----------



## scareme

Spending your birthday week-end at the beach, what a good idea. I'd love to do that but my birthday is in Feb., not the same. Have a good trip and come back all tanned.


----------



## Bloodhound

Ghostess said:


> Woohoo... nothing but beach for 3 whole days!










<-- Must be nice....


----------



## Ghostess

Yeppers!!! 

The good thing is, I won't be a lobster after the first hour there like some of y'all..lol I live 40 minutes away from the beach and spend half my days by the pool anyway. It'll be nice not to have to come home for a few days though.


----------



## Bloodhound

I am soooo jealous. I am at the least 1,320 mi – about 20 hours 9 mins away from the beach


----------



## Ghostess

I don't think I could live away from Florida or at least a state with an ocean beach. I've lived in the same 23 mile radius since I was born..lol


----------



## AzKittie74

I am about to go to bed so that I can lounge my arse at the lake all day tomorrow *smile* I also don't think I can live away from the water either, altho my water is just the lake n river I love it!!!


----------



## pyro

living near the water is great-a lot cooler in the summer. i'm about 5 min. from the beach but about 2,000 ft. from the water--been in this area all my life. not going anywhere, went to NC, Tenn, Pa.-- couldn,t find a decent place for the kids to swim.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

When I lived on St. Thomas, I had an apartment that was right on the edge of a cliff, water crashing into the rocks below. It was wonderful. I would sit on the patio with a book for days on end and never tire of the view.

It's forecasted to be another hot, muggy and stormy day. I'll work on getting the boys' rooms and the sewing room organized today.


----------



## Lilly

more bad storms came thru yesterday ...but no damage here ..river is way up again
milw got hit bad lots of flooded streets and some cars smack dab in the middle of them.
it is supossed to be hot and muggy here to MW...but at least my caulk isn't melting on my project.


----------



## Lilly

June 8 is . . . . . Name Your Poison Day


----------



## trishaanne

Well, finally got the cover off the pool only to discover that apparently there were a few nice sized holes in the cover that we didn't catch last year. Needless to say, all the rain and pollen and crap water went straight into the pool. It kinda looks like the Okeefinokee Swamp right about now. It's going to take a good week to get the water cleaned up enough to use it. 

Also, just volunteered to watch my 5 year old niece for the summer, since her mother is stuck with no daycare for her during summer break. Now it looks like there will be a 9 month old, a 7 month old and a 5 year old to keep me company and occupy all my prop building time! This is gonna be a tough year to get stuff done, and it also happens to be the year I planned to add even more props and scenes. :zombie: We'll see how this works...I may be popping No-Doze like they are M&M's so I can stay awake to work on stuff.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

No Ironstock for me this year. Getting the rare added hours on my job right now, and just can't afford it, although someone offered for me to stay with them. Thanks, you know who. 

Ms W's get together July will just have to be my haunt convention. heh


----------



## GothicCandle

grrr I think i lost my metal clothes hangers!!!!! and i need them too!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Really bad storms all day. Lost power for nine hours. Makes me wonder what people did before they had eletricity.


----------



## Black Cat

New Jersey is having a heat wave!!!!! It's been in the upper 90's all weekend and the weather pattern isn't expected to break til sometime Wednesday.
The good news is that we have early dismissal from school today and maybe tomorrow because of excessive heat.
WooHoo I get to serve lunch to the High School kids today at 9:28am.


----------



## trishaanne

It's 7:55 am and already 82 degrees. My office, at least for another week, is in a basement, and it's freezing in the winter. Well, they put plexiglass sheets over the windows to keep out some of the draft BUT, that means they also covered the air conditioning unit in the window with the plexi. So, today when I go, it will be oppressively hot with no chance of using the AC because it's still covered up. I guess leaving there is looking better all the time!


----------



## Lilly

June 9 is . . . . . Donald Duck Day


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It was hot yesterday; got up to about 93 or 94. Today it is raining.

Hopefully I'll be able to continue getting things put away. I made some progress yesterday, but not as much as I hoped. I felt burnt-out and slept until 9:30 today!


----------



## Bloodhound

10:30 am the rain is past and 62 degree's, High for today 75 degree's. It's a beautiful day in Do-Dah.


----------



## Bloodhound

Lilly said:


> June 9 is . . . . . Donald Duck Day


What is Donald Duck Day?


----------



## Lilly

I guess you pay homage to Donald Duck ...No it's in honor of Donalds debut.

Donald Duck made his first appearance on June 9, 1934, in the cartoon "The Wise Little Hen." So today, we pause to celebrate him — 

quack quack


----------



## Lilly

on another note..the storms have caused havoc all over ..my basement has more water in it than it ever had..the river is way up , more than it has ever been..
I think my neighbors boat is gonna flaot away if he doesn't pull it up.
A lake up north in the dells area...Lake Delton has been drained ..a dam broke and it drained in to the Wisconsin River.. One guy said it looks like the drain was unplugged .


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Only half the trailer is packed for MHC....Man, I have too much stuff and need a bigger trailer.
I don't think all of the costumes are going to fit???


----------



## Lilly

Oh just wear the Boa, Jeff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wish that was all I had to pack! LOL


Lilly said:


> Oh just wear the Boa, Jeff


----------



## Black Cat

Heat Wave day four. Supposed to hit 100 today. Early dismissal from school again because of excess heat. Can't wait to get to work and crank up the ovens and cook a hot lunch for the kids.................I'm melting already just sitting in the AirConditioning.


----------



## Lilly

June 10 is . . . . National Yo-Yo Day


----------



## sharpobject

Just found out that my almost 20 yr old daughter stole my VISA card and enjoyed the easy life to the tune of $600 and counting. Cancelled the card. I think it's time she found a new place to live.


----------



## trishaanne

Sorry to hear that SO.....we had problems like that with my stepdaughter. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ouch, glad you found out sooner than later!!


sharpobject said:


> Just found out that my almost 20 yr old daughter stole my VISA card and enjoyed the easy life to the tune of $600 and counting. Cancelled the card. I think it's time she found a new place to live.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Oh geez SO! I would be furious.


----------



## Bloodhound

S O, I know you want to go Norman Bate's right now. I know that I would be so frustrated, that my child should just stay away from me for awhile.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

sharpobject said:


> Just found out that my almost 20 yr old daughter stole my VISA card and enjoyed the easy life to the tune of $600 and counting. Cancelled the card. I think it's time she found a new place to live.


 Gulp, I have probs just coming up with 600 to pay bills!


----------



## sharpobject

Thanks for all your concern. The upside is that she has a college loan check coming in shortly with extra $ that should more than cover the damage. I'm putting off exploding until I get that check - then all bets are off.


----------



## Beth

Pleasant thought: Imagining the look on her face when she realizes that she doesn't get to keep the check!! Bwahahahaha!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Oh no - that's such a shame. I'm sure you'll handle the situation well.

Well, for the most part, I finished setting up the main area of my sewing room. The bonus room part is a bit of a disaster, but the tables, racks, patterns, machine, etc. are ready to go.


----------



## slightlymad

Ah but is the kitchen set up yet and not just the wine


----------



## slightlymad

Ohhh the winds are picking up (storms comin) Maybe I wont melt to the side walk tommorrow


----------



## scream1973

sharp.. worse case you can always make her a prop for this year..

eheheheh


----------



## AzKittie74

Can someone please explain to me how the heck I caught a cold in 105 degree weather? geezzzzzzz!!!!

my poor daughter(14) is alot sicker (cold wise) than I am poor girl, it just makes NO SENSE!!!

but on the up side I have a really nice tan right now hahaha


----------



## Sickie Ickie

allergies?


----------



## BoysinBoo

AZ,
Simple answer, unfortunately, is stress. It weakens the immune system. But, wait, I forgot you don't have any stress in your life right Hulk?


----------



## Ghostess

Mm... summer colds, always fun.

I have SO much laundry to do, unpacking to get done... It started to storm on us on the way home yesterday, so everything that was on top of the suburban is soaked. And here I thought it was great that for ONCE, all my tents were dry when we packed them to come home. Now I gotta unpack them, set them up, dry them out and repack them again.


----------



## ScareShack

accidents suck......head hurts


----------



## Bone Dancer

A nice sunny day for a change, no rain. One more like this and I can take the pontoons off my lawn mower.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

ScareShack said:


> accidents suck......head hurts


what kind of accident?


----------



## Lilly

are you okay SS..


----------



## Death's Door

Ah......a moment on the Hauntforum.....ahhhh. We have been in our new office now for 1 month and things for me are finally start to calm down. Time to catch up with the members. 

Sorry about your cold, AZ. Having a cold sucks any time of the year!

Scare Shack - what happened? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## AzKittie74

feeling alot better now, not better enough to go back to work tomorrow but I am sure I'll live.

Welcome back Da Weiner!

SS are you ok? 

I don't think it was stress Boo just a regular old cold but I was wondering about that 2.

having one more glass of wine......Merlot , good for my blood hahahahhahahah
then bed. Night Haunt Forum


----------



## Lilly

June 11 is . . . . National Hug Holiday and King Kamehameha Day


King Kamehameha I, (pronounced kuh-may-ha-may-ha)
also known as Kamehameha the Great, was the head of a dynasty (a succession of rulers from the same family) that ruled the Hawaiian islands for more than a century. Legend has it that he was born at the time of the appearance of Halley's comet and that this was a sign that he would rise to greatness. The name Kamehameha means "the one set apart."


----------



## Moon Dog

SS, are you okay? Inquiring minds _need_ to know!


----------



## trishaanne

I am now officially unemployed!!!  Starting Monday I get to stay home and turn my house into a day care center. Not a bad way to end my employment there though...the church gave me $100.00 as a thank you, one of the organizations gave me $25.00 so that pays for hubby's father's day gift. They also gave me a rose bush and a beautiful cut flower arrangement. All in all a good day. I won't miss the job but I'll miss the people....saying goodbye to them was the hardest part of the day. Oh yeah, that and making the minister cry again! I'm going straight to Hell. Oh well, at least I'll have alot of friends there that I know


----------



## ScareShack

Moon Dog said:


> SS, are you okay? Inquiring minds _need_ to know!


the kind when driving motorized vechiles into other cars..ill tell the story later...body hurts


----------



## Sickie Ickie

gentle hugs to you SS


----------



## Death's Door

Sorry to hear that SS. I hope you heal fast.

Trishanne - having this time off and then doing a day care. I'm envious of you but also scared for you at the same time! :googly:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

trishaanne said:


> I am now officially unemployed!!!  Starting Monday I get to stay home and turn my house into a day care center. Not a bad way to end my employment there though...the church gave me $100.00 as a thank you, one of the organizations gave me $25.00 so that pays for hubby's father's day gift. They also gave me a rose bush and a beautiful cut flower arrangement. All in all a good day. I won't miss the job but I'll miss the people....saying goodbye to them was the hardest part of the day. Oh yeah, that and making the minister cry again! I'm going straight to Hell. Oh well, at least I'll have alot of friends there that I know


Aww Pattie, don't feel bad about leaving. You need to do what you feel is right! It was so nice of them to give you good-bye gifts. The "day care" work will keep you busy for sure, and you won't look back!

Well, I just took the cupcakes out of the oven. It's an oven that gives you the option to bake with a convection or without it... of course for baking, I used the convection and I was astounded at how quickly and evenly they came out!

It's been nice taking a break from organizing for the last two days. The mess isn't going anywhere and you've got to have fun!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Lilly, I've been watching the weather and keep thinking about you up there in Wisconsin. Is your basement clear of water yet? Are you doing ok?


----------



## trishaanne

My first official day with no kids here, no work and tons of plans to get things done around here before I start babysitting next week full time. Did I get anything done? NO!!! It's now 1:30 and I just got back home. My brother's
"partner" is dieing of cancer, I don't think he has more than a week or two, but my brother needed to run some errands and do some banking so I had to go up there and sit with Rich so he wasn't there alone. Glad I could be available for them if they need anything but the list of stuff I wanted to do is still there...waiting! I'm not a superstitious person at all but imagine how nervous I was that something would happen on my watch...AND on Friday the 13th. I know, kinda morbid thinking, but welcome to my world. Guess it's off to the grocery store and library to try to salvage some of the day.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well the dishes are done (no small feat) and now its out to the shop and prop work.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Sorry to hear about your bro's partner, Trish. Sucks to see someone you love fading away. On the other hand, I'm sure he's glad to have you supporting them in this time of need.


----------



## trishaanne

Thanks SI. I got a phone call at 2:30 am that he had just passed in his sleep. I guess the only good part is that he isn't suffering anymore, since the cancer had filled his entire body. Thanks for the thoughts...it's appreciated.


----------



## Moon Dog

So sorry to hear the news... agreed about suffering no more... he's in a better place now, but still.


----------



## Lilly

So sorry for your brothers loss trishanne
He is in a much better place and now all healed as well...


----------



## Lilly

June 14 is . . . . Pop Goes The Weasel Day



Mrs.W..
you guys have been in the same boat as us with these storms I see. Hope your new house is doing well
We will have water in our basement until the river goes down and it is suposed to crest next wednesday , the 18th , (hopefully sooner) 
I1ve been updating with pics in the FLOOD section.


----------



## sharpobject

Pattie - please pass along my condolences to your brother. Sometimes it's just not fair that we get stuck behind with our broken hearts.


----------



## Bloodhound

Sorry for your brothers loss trishanne.


----------



## scareme

Trishanna, sorry for your family's loss. Some hard days ahead for your brother. Good thing you're there for him.


----------



## slightlymad

Sorry to hear of the loss Trishanne send along our best.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Just got home from buying a new car. (Well it's new to me anyway.)
Checked my e-mail and found that my boss sent me this pic. 
She said it made soda come out of her nose.
Sorry if everyone else has already seen this. 
It made me laugh.


----------



## Lilly

I had to look at that a couple times ...good one..I must be tired


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm so sorry about your son's partner Pattie. Have any funeral arrangements been made?

Yesterday was a gorgeous day. We got a lot done outside: weeded the vegetable patch, cut the grass, set up the hose, turned on the sprinkler system, and met lots of neighbors... We'll spend today outside too and I should be able to get my veggies, including the pumpkins, planted.


----------



## Lilly

June 15 is . . . . Smile Power Day


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Lilly said:


> June 15 is . . . . Smile Power Day


EXCELLENT!!!!! I love smiling! When people are grumpy and you are pleasant and smiley, it freaks them out!


----------



## trishaanne

Thanks everyone. And Kellie, it's my brother's partner. OMG, if my son saw that he'd drive out to Peoria and kick your butt...so would his girlfriend. LOL. No funeral. Rich didn't want a funeral so in a few weeks, when it's not so fresh and painful for everyone to talk, we'll have a memorial service on the beach and toast him with jello shots. (Rich was the jello shot king!!!) Then, after it gets dark, my brother will go sprinkle some of his ashes on the beach. Since it's illegal to do that, we have to wait for cover of darkness....shhhh, don't tell anyone!


----------



## pyro

awww hell back to work---i need a vacation from my vacation


----------



## Vlad

Hey !! One of my kids said Happy Fathers Day wooooo hooooo


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Vlad, are you not answering PMs?


----------



## Lilly

June 16 is . . . . National Hollerin' Contest Day


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sickie Ickie said:


> Vlad, are you not answering PMs?


Yes he does Sic, once a month, just like clockwork.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

trishaanne said:


> Thanks everyone. And Kellie, it's my brother's partner. OMG, if my son saw that he'd drive out to Peoria and kick your butt...so would his girlfriend. LOL. No funeral. Rich didn't want a funeral so in a few weeks, when it's not so fresh and painful for everyone to talk, we'll have a memorial service on the beach and toast him with jello shots. (Rich was the jello shot king!!!) Then, after it gets dark, my brother will go sprinkle some of his ashes on the beach. Since it's illegal to do that, we have to wait for cover of darkness....shhhh, don't tell anyone!


Ooops Pattie; I'm sorry! I knew it was your brother's partner... and I've MET your son's and their s/o's... what a gaff (posting on the fly). Hey, tell your son to join us here in Peoria in July! 

It's a gorgeous day here. I'm going to work on getting some more of the house organized. I got burnt out last week, so hopefully I'll get most of it done this week,.


----------



## Bloodhound

It's been raining here all morning. A few clap's of thunder now and then. Morning coffee and a rainstorm, refreshing. It's a good day for playing hookie. To bad I can't. Hi - ho, Hi - Ho It's off to work I go. Everyone have a wonderful day and be careful.


----------



## skeletonowl

Ugh just one more half day of finals and then wednesday and thursday it's finally over and summertime! Time to plan my props for the summer.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

OK - the kids are out playing with the neighborhood kids... and I just got ding-dong ditched!!!  I love it here!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Lol


----------



## Bone Dancer

A little chilly here this morning at 57 degrees, may have have to get a fire going in the wood stove out in the shop.


----------



## Lilly

June 17 is . . . . Watergate Day and Eat Your Vegetables Day


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love vegetables!


----------



## Death's Door

I'm all for the veggies myself.


----------



## AzKittie74

HOT here! says 113 right now but it feels hotter than that. I'm suppose to be out in the garage cleaning it up and I'm affraid I might melt if I try haha might have to wait for the sun to go down.


----------



## Death's Door

It was crazy weather here last week. Topped off at a 100 degrees on two days. This week we're back in the 70's.


----------



## Lilly

June 18 is . . . . International Panic Day


----------



## slightlymad

Its cold and I have one time for some good drugs.


----------



## AzKittie74

So the news says it is 118 out but my guage in the SHADE was topped out! so it was over 120 
I'mmmm meeeellllllltttiiinnnggggggggggggg


----------



## Bloodhound

AzKittie, I would have to ask myself. Self, Why don't I move to a cooler climate? And Self, Maybe Flagstaff.


----------



## Lilly

June 19 is . . . . World Sauntering Day

World Sauntering Day is a day to saunter here and there, wherever you go. 


You can spend your life walking through life, jogging through life, or being dragged through life. But, life is far more enjoyable, if you saunter through it. Its doubly true if you saunter with a friend or loved one. 


Sauntering is not a walk, jog, trot, or run. Sauntering is a form of strolling. Sauntering is a very casual, yet stylish, form of movement from point A to Point B. The dictionary defines sauntering as walking along slowly, happily and aimlessly. Now, doesn't this sound like a grand way to get around?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It really feels like summer is properly here!

The last few days have been sunny and pleasant. Each day, temps have been creeping up by about two days. This trend is forecast to continue throughout the next week with no end in sight! 

Abundant sunshine, warm temps... summer is here!

Today I'm back on menu planning, something that fizzled for a long time. I plan dinners for week and buy ingredients most for what is on the menu. We waste much less food that way.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, I need to get the lawn mowed today....in between Joe's naps...


----------



## BoysinBoo

8 more hours of toil, then VEGAS BABY!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Ok, I need to get the lawn mowed today....in between Joe's naps...


Hee hee - so, it should take you about ten hours then?  I remember the time it took me five hours to plant one hanging basket when my oldest was a little baby...


----------



## trishaanne

Well, my morning shift of babysitting is over with my cousin's two littel girls just leaving. They're here from 7:15-8:30. Now I can try to get the house in order a little before the next one arrives. Tomorrow I have my niece from 7-4 and my granddaughter from 12-6 and then the haunters arrive, so no time for cleaning before they get here. Hehehe.....maybe they'll get caught in traffic on the way so I have a few extra minutes to straighten up!


----------



## slightlymad

Why clean now it will just be messy when we leave.

Happy last day of spring HEELLLO Summer


----------



## Vlad

Just have my haunt drinking glass ready please.


----------



## Black Cat

Yeah it's finally Friday. I have today and Monday to work and then it's summer vacation for me. 
I'll be out with the kids this summer practicing their driving techniques as both of them have driving permits. 
Heading off to Trishaanne's after work today for the NJ/PA make and take. Yippppppeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yay Black Cat!!! I love it - summer is HERE!!!!!! I'll give you guys a call tomorrow at trishanne's!

Mr. W fertilized the lawn yesterday and picked up a few more packets of seeds of beans, chilis and cucumbers for the vegetable garden. So far, my pumpkins are looking good.

This morning I'm going to take the boys for a bike ride on the trail that you can catch at the end of my street.

Tomorrow, I want to start my coffin. 

*Happy Friday and Happy Summer!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Spookineer

Lilly said:


> June 19 is . . . . World Sauntering Day
> 
> The dictionary defines sauntering as walking along *slowly*, *happily* and *aimlessly*.


That's kind of like how my brain moves...


----------



## randyaz

awww...the joys of retirement


----------



## Bloodhound

*Weekend's and Summer*

Allright Hero's, Have a Great summer and most of all enjoy the weekend!


----------



## trishaanne

The haunters are due to arrive within in the next hour or so and of course the baby didn't exactly cooperate today and nap so I could finish cleaning. Oh well, it's as good as it's gonna get...maybe they'll believe the dust and spiderwebs and dog fur is part of the whole haunted house look I'm going for. Hopefully the dog fur will be gone soon...if I could just get my son to move out and take the dog with him! I think the only shot I have of getting rid of them is for US to move and let them have the house!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hope it's a great weekend for you guys!!!


----------



## Lilly

June 20 is . . . . Ice Cream Soda Day
just in time for the weekend....


----------



## AzKittie74

Oh Bloodhound I say that to myself all the time!!! but I'm thinking more along the lines of Oregon. Hubby won't move.
It is HOT again today but I think I am getting use to it more now.

Trying to decide whether I should take a nap b4 work or work on those fangs and drink a Full Throttle ....hmmmm


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Tried a double chocolate lager today...found out I hate lager.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's 'cause it was chocolate....


----------



## Bone Dancer

OMG, chocolate beer. now that is just wrong. Thats up there with fish tacos.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Agreed Bill!


----------



## Lilly

June 21 is . . . .Cuckoo Warning Day 

BEWARE! It will be a wet summer if the sound of the cuckoo is heard today, June 21.

( I don't think clocks count)


----------



## Bloodhound

There are a lot of Cuckoo people in Kansas. But no Cuckoo bird's, going to be a dry summer around here.


----------



## Lilly

June 22 is . . . . National Chocolate Eclair Day


----------



## Lilly

June 23 is . . . . National Pink Day


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ugh. I don't like pink so I guess that means I don't like today.


----------



## Spookineer

The color, the singer, or the hotdogs at Martinsville speedway?


----------



## Lotus

If it is national pink day I am going to hide under my desk


----------



## AzKittie74

Well it must be my day cause I'm wearing a pink sun dress right now!
So hot that my skeleton spiders fallen apart (melted at the joints) So I'll be in hot glue heaven today. and hanging him from my bedroom ceiling....hubby will LOVE that idea haha not like there isn't a million halloween things in my room anyway. maybe I'll get my mummy finished today to! *fingers crossed*
Hope you all have a FANTASTIC day!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spookineer said:


> The color, the singer, or the hotdogs at Martinsville speedway?


The color. The singer is great and I have yet to have a hotdog from Pinks.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Oh no! Bad things come in threes. Monday, Pink day... ??????


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Pink in the fashion of feathers is way under rated! lol


----------



## AzKittie74

Having issuse with a idea had to add to my spider, I am hoping beer will help haha.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Except in the case of boas.


----------



## Bone Dancer

The number of beers matters in this case.


----------



## AzKittie74

picture a black widow.... you know the butt...(don't know the name for it) but I am making a "butt" for my spider....huge papier mache balloon... still drying not sure if it will work but I have a buzz now haha so I am hopefull.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Its called the abdoman and the middle part is the thorax, thats the part the legs are on. 
Sorry, I dont get a chance to use my biology degree much anymore so I try and use it once in awhile. The balloon idea should work just fine, although I had to pack mine with something to hold the shape. I didnt make it thick enough.


----------



## AzKittie74

Well thank you thank you! I will make it thick.... I don't mind being out-smarted ;O) just as long as I know what I'm doing haha.


----------



## Lilly

June 24 is . . . . Museum Comes To Life Day


----------



## Black Cat

I'm Free, I'm Free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm unemployed til Sept. 3rd when school starts up again.
Just gotta get all the little errands done and then I can concentrate on props.


----------



## Hauntiholik

<evil laughter> The hexed hearse is up for sale again. <evil laughter>


----------



## Bone Dancer

Yesterday I thought that the transmission went out on my lawn tractor. I could see my halloween budget go down the tubes. But it was just the belts and a lose pulley. Now that was scary.


----------



## trishaanne

Today is a beautiful day here in NJ. Schedule so far today, 6:30 am, vacuumed pool, babysat from 7:15-8:30.....took the kids on a mile hike to keep them busy :zombie:, did a few loads of laundry after they left, went and cut my mothers lawn, washed up the breakfast dishes, made the bed, mopped the floors and finished everything by 11:30. I don't have to babysit anymore today so I just cut out the lettering for my new tombstone, spraypainted a candelabra I picked up and I'll be spending the afternoon today working on stuff I want to do for a change. It's nice to have an open day, and since I just revised my "need to work on for this year" list last night, I need about 130 more free days to get them all done. Well, back out to the garage!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Holy smokes Pattie! I'm tired just reading that! I called you this morning; you must have been out on your walk!

It's a nice day here as well. The boys are outside playing with their Super Soakers and all of the kids. I seem to have become the "Freeze Pop" house. Every day at some point, somewhere between 5-8 kids come in for a freeze pop! I told my kids to make sure they come in for a refreshment when they get hot and thirsty. 

In the meantime, I've started sewing the undertaker costume today. The costume consists of a long, Victorian jacket (fully lined), a vest and a shirt. The seams to the lower jacket went together nicely. Hopefully this will be an easy project.


----------



## DeathTouch

Ms. Wicked said:


> Holy smokes Pattie! I'm tired just reading that! I called you this morning; you must have been out on your walk!
> 
> It's a nice day here as well. The boys are outside playing with their Super Soakers and all of the kids. I seem to have become the "Freeze Pop" house. Every day at some point, somewhere between 5-8 kids come in for a freeze pop! I told my kids to make sure they come in for a refreshment when they get hot and thirsty.
> 
> In the meantime, I've started sewing the undertaker costume today. The costume consists of a long, Victorian jacket (fully lined), a vest and a shirt. The seams to the lower jacket went together nicely. Hopefully this will be an easy project.


I wonder what they call you when Halloween comes around?


----------



## Black Cat

Uhgggggggggg!!!!! Should never have answered the phone this morning. I'm supposed to be on vacation from work and guess who calls me? WORK...............
I was doing my errands and had just got home when the phone rang so I grabbed it. Anyway I have to work tomorrow. Helping out with cooking for a huge Board of Education BBQ. The girl I'm filling in for is 8 months pregnant and just can't work in the kitchen cause of the heat. Oh well I'll have the rest of the summer to work on props.

Started a set of latex hands today to go with the latex head I made and got most of what we brought to the NJ/PA make and take put away as well. 

Our son had his last day of school today and is now waiting for the driving school to come pick him up so he can get his driving permit and do a two hour driving class. Oh wow my Baby is growing up.


----------



## Ghostess

Ugh, I hate kids' birthday parties. Unfortunately, it's MY kid's birthday tomorrow and she begged for a small pool party. I gotta make a beach ball piñata now.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I got laid off today


----------



## trishaanne

So sorry to hear that Haunti. I hope that everything works out for you and that you get called back soon.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I agree [email protected] She needs to put gas into that wicked hearse of hers.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm sorry Haunti. I remember you posted a few weeks back about lay offs at your work; I was hoping that you'd be safe.

Is your resume updated? You've got great experience, you're intelligent and you're confident. You'll no doubt be able to find something new. Often times, people wind up in jobs that they are happier at when forced to change.

I'm sure it will work out one way or another. Hang in there and there and good luck.


----------



## turtle2778

Damn hauntie that sucks. I definately know what that is like. I just filed for my first unemployment ever and Im only getting 108 dollars a week.  Yes i know its better than nothing, but DAMN. I havent worked in 5 years and didnt start until august of 2007 so ive got 7 months of no pay and they averaged the 5 months over a year.  I was hoping for 200 a week, but you get what you get. The house is pretty much set up, I just picked up an ugly but very nice couch and loveseat off craigslist for $75 and now just need to clean up and organize my garages ALL three  good thing my mother is coming for a visit, she is good at that crap LOL.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks peeps. 
I hear you T. You and I need to go out for a drink! Or 6.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Here's to you, Haunti. *swig*


----------



## Lilly

June 25 is . . . . Log Cabin Day


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well Haunt, come out for a visit.
The guest room is all done and ready for a guest...?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yes, Haunti. You'd also be welcome to come to Peoria for the make and take in July.

It's raining here today. I'm kind of glad, actually... we need it and I'll hopefully be able to get a lot accomplished around here.


----------



## Spookineer

Take some time for *you* haunt, with your skills I'm sure is a temporary situation. 
Sure wish it would rain in CA, specifically about 9 miles due west of here.


----------



## Lilly

Hey Haunti..Sry to hear about that ...I'm sure your next adventure will be even better.


----------



## Lilly

June 26 is . . . . National Chocolate Pudding Day


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, 10am and its already hot an muggy. No yard work for me today. To hard on the system.


----------



## Lotus

Yes its way to hot to be outsite but where i am its cooler outside than it is inside love working in the IT department and the central air is not working


----------



## AzKittie74

Got super offended today, a co-worker was laughing and shaking her head at me because I make Halloween things, she said isn't that for kids.....took alot but I let her keep her teeth.
I am almost done with my spider, keep having huge set backs because the glue keeps melting haha but I think I will make it a Scorpion friend.


----------



## Lilly

AZ what do they know anyways!!! They are jealous.



June 27 is . . . . National Columnists Day


----------



## Bone Dancer

thats a shame AZ, teeth make good prop material


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Happy Friday!!!!


----------



## Spooklights

Yes, Friday is here at last!


----------



## Lilly

Bone Dancer said:


> thats a shame AZ, teeth make good prop material


good one BD


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks Lily,
It's another hot and muggy day.


----------



## Vlad

I thought this week would never be over. Hopefully going back to work tomorrow afternoon to pick up some coffin wood, and the pallet frame for my "bring out your dead" hand cart. I need to start doing something.


----------



## AzKittie74

They say it's a dry heat here in Az BUT living so close to the water it just isn't true.
HAHA Bone I didn't think about that! 
10 pm just got home from working ALL day and I didn't do any work on my spider :O( 
Happy to report that nothing melted today hahaha
I hope all Haunt Forum members had a great day!


----------



## Lilly

June 28 is . . . . Paul Bunyan Day


----------



## Bloodhound

Due to technical difficulty's I haven't been able to access the forum, not any fault of the forum. It's been six day's since I have been able to get a FIX of forum. Hopefully with fingers crossed the old PC will hold up for just awhile longer.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Hey Bloodhound, don't ya just hate when that happens. I start gettin edgy when I can't get my forum fix after a couple of days....guess I've got an addiction.


----------



## Black Cat

Speaking of addictions.......... Trishaanne crashed her computer the other day so she won't be on for awhile. I'm keeping her updated with formum news as we talk everyday or so.


----------



## slightlymad

WHAT AGAIN take it away from her she is dangerous


----------



## pyro

Black Cat said:


> Speaking of addictions.......... Trishaanne crashed her computer the other day so she won't be on for awhile. I'm keeping her updated with formum news as we talk everyday or so.


i bet she went to one of kellie's site and caught a virus. ----should have used protection


----------



## Lilly

June 29 is . . . . Camera Day


----------



## slightlymad

Always us protection............


----------



## morgan8586

Need to get some work done on the new groundbreaker


----------



## slightlymad

Ah another lovely sunday latexing for molds and sorting out leds


----------



## Lilly

June 30 is . . . . Meteor Day


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love meteors! Well, unless a big one hit earth, then I wouldn't like it so much...

Happy Monday! It's a gorgeous morning here in central Illinois. I think I'll go for a bike ride on the trail with the kids then work on my undertaker costume.


----------



## skeletonowl

I got a Dark Night shirt yesterday...I reall y can't wait to see that darn movie! Early screenings have people saying it is amazing. I preordered tickets with my friend Dom and Hayden so i'm good to go!

Also Tom Petty won't back down.


----------



## Black Cat

My foot is going to wear out the dashboard in my van. Teaching my daughter how to drive is really testing my ability to sit and enjoy the ride. Today she actually drove to the bank and went through the drive through without taking down the poles. She also parked the van in a parking space and didn't hit any cars surrounding her. 
I really have to calm down. I definately like being in control rather than being the passenger. Come Tuesday and our son will have completed his 6 hours of driving so then he'll want to practice driving the van as well.
These two better hurry up and get jobs so they can pay for gas which is now up to $4 a gallon. It costs $70 just to fill it up...........Ouchhhhhhhh


----------



## pyro

2 at once --omg ill go nuts! when i started teaching mine , it lasted all of 1 hr
i just couldnt take it--its been 2 yrs and i still cant get in a car with them


----------



## Adam I

Tell us how it goes.
I've got two coming up so I'll need to know what medication to buy also.


----------



## sharpobject

A time in my kids' lives I'd rather not remember - when they were learning how to drive. Unfortunately that's also the time in their life where they think they know everything and you know nothing - which makes it that much more difficult. I think these times only help prepare the parent for their kids leaving the nest. By the time they learn how to drive - you're more than ready to toss them out to college.


----------



## Revenant

Well, all of you who were bumming about missing Ironstock better make sure your calendar is planned well ahead for next year... it'll be your last chance.

This year was very small and quiet. Next year will be a zoo. Between the two I will have run the gamut. I'm happy to have gone and I look forward to the finale.


----------



## Hauntiholik

"Still Alive"

This was a triumph.
I'm making a note here: HUGE SUCCESS.
It's hard to overstate my satisfaction.
Aperture Science
We do what we must
because we can.
For the good of all of us.
Except the ones who are dead.
But there's no sense crying over every mistake.
You just keep on trying till you run out of cake.
And the Science gets done.
And you make a neat gun.
For the people who are still alive.
I'm not even angry.
I'm being so sincere right now.
Even though you broke my heart.
And killed me.
And tore me to pieces.
And threw every piece into a fire.
As they burned it hurt because I was so happy for you!
Now these points of data make a beautiful line.
And we're out of beta.
We're releasing on time.
So I'm GLaD. I got burned.
Think of all the things we learned
for the people who are still alive.
Go ahead and leave me.
I think I prefer to stay inside.
Maybe you'll find someone else to help you.
Maybe Black Mesa
THAT WAS A JOKE.
HAHA. FAT CHANCE.
Anyway, this cake is great.
It's so delicious and moist.
Look at me still talking
when there's Science to do.
When I look out there, it makes me GLaD I'm not you.
I've experiments to run.
There is research to be done.
On the people who are still alive.
And believe me I am still alive.
I'm doing Science and I'm still alive.
I feel FANTASTIC and I'm still alive.
While you're dying I'll be still alive.
And when you're dead I will be still alive.
STILL ALIVE


----------



## AzKittie74

Today my baby turns 10!! We will be spending a fun filled day going between the pool and the arcade and whatever else he chooses. I love birthdays!!

I also have 2 girls that are learning to drive and the younger one is brilliant! she can drive anything the boat,truck,car,sea doos dirt bikes anything at all with very little instruction, then there is my oldest OMG! she completely stops the car if she can see another vehicle a 1/2 mile down the street hahahaha I love her but I think I might just get her a driver hahaha


----------



## Lilly

July 1 is . . . . . Creative Ice Cream Flavor Day and Build A Scarecrow Day


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love ice cream and scarecrows!


----------



## scream1973

July 1st is Canada Day as well for us up in the north..

I was just also thinking.. Boy the wife and I need more friends the ones we had have pretty much moved away or are getting ready to have kids etc.. 

But where the hell do you meet other adults..lol


----------



## Vlad

Too funny Az, lol. We have two learning to drive here as well.


----------



## turtle2778

How funny it was my daughters 8th birthday and she got to go to the movies and have pizza. I love birthdays too, she was so surprised by her gifts.


----------



## Lilly

July 2 is . . . . . Visitation Of The Virgin Mary Day


July is . . . . National Baked Beans Month, National Ice Cream Month, National Tennis Month, Read An Almanac Month, Anti-Boredom Month, and Hitchhiking Month


----------



## trishaanne

Since my computer has crashed...AGAIN, I'm going through Hauntforum withdrawl. I guess the good thing about not having it is that 'm getting some stuff done. And now that the granddaughter is crawling really need to keep an eye on her at all times...she's QUICK! Guess I'll only get to check in occasionally, when my son lets me use his new laptop, since there's too many financial obligations around this time and it doesn't look like I'll be able to get the computer fixed anytime soon.....hopefully before Halloween though.


----------



## sharpobject

Pattie - what exactly is wrong with your computer? maybe someone on the forum can help. There seems to be tons of knowlegeable people here. Miss you.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I was going to ask that very same question.


sharpobject said:


> Pattie - what exactly is wrong with your computer? maybe someone on the forum can help. There seems to be tons of knowlegeable people here. Miss you.


----------



## scream1973

Yeah because there is a lot of knowledge and people to help for sure.

I know I work in IS and have for the last 15+ years and would be more than happy to lend a hand.


----------



## trishaanne

Thanks for offering to help. Let's see....when I turn on the computer all I get is a blue screen that says "if this is the first time you see this, turn off and restart, hit F8 to start in safe mode, etc. " Well, we've tried that and hitting F8 won't even work...we can't get into anything on the computer, not even our wordperfect program. At this point I'm ready to throw it into the pool and forget all about it!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I hope you get your computer woes sorted out Pattie.

Today I should be able to get the undertaker jacket finished. However, I need to get the frog closures for the front (my local Joann's only had 1 and I need 4).

Then I can start the vest and shirt to go along with it.

It's a muggy morning; t-storms are moving in this afternoon so we're likely to be indoors for a good chunk of the day.


----------



## randyaz

ooooo.....the blue screen of death...

You will probably have to reinstall windows


----------



## Dr Morbius

yea, just pop in your restore disk.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Hey Pattie, try popping in your cd with windows on it. (If you have it) It should give you the option of booting from the cd. If you can, it should then try to boot in diagnostic mode. If not, you should be able to select boot using "last known good..."

Just a thought.


----------



## scream1973

Just like Boys in Boo said try to boot off the windows Cd as a first step.

You may have to reinstall Windows using the CD.. I do caution using the restore disk as this will wipe out your computer and make it just like it came out of the box.. yes this is good in everything will work.. but you will loose data that was stored on the pc ( pictures , documents etc). Reinstalling windows into a different directory even can still allow you to access your files in order to back them up safely etc.


----------



## slightlymad

OH MY GOD dont tell her that Call Donna and have her come over


----------



## Lilly

July 3 is . . . . . Stay Out Of The Sun Day and Compliment Your Mirror Day


----------



## Black Cat

Lilly where do you find these things? LOL I agree with stay out of the sun, but I hate mirrors. They show all those little imperfections in ones self.


----------



## sharpobject

mirror, mirror, on the wall... you're the loveliest mirror of them all.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm pleased; I got all of the buttons and two of the frog closures sewn on the Undertaker jacket. I hope that JoAnn's has restocked the style of closure I need for the last two.

I can now start cutting the fabric for the vest.


----------



## Lilly

BC.. a bizzarre holidays site

Well we got the tent up for the parade tomorrow and the picnic table is under it ..will bring chairs out tomorrow most likely.
flagged off the area on the street..(means mine keep your chairs off)
making breakfast burritos for everyone plus other breakfast items served.

Hope everyone has a Safe and Happy 4th of July


----------



## AzKittie74

11:25pm and I want to put the "hair" on the spider right now haha I think my family will lock me up one day and most likely soon haha.

I hope everyone has a GREAT 4th!!!
Stay safe!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hey AzK, as long as they lock you up with your prop materials you should think of it as just uninterupted working time on props.

Weather is looking good here, going over to the lake this evening, cooking a hot dog and watching the (illegial) fireworks desplay. That guy there must spend a few thousand dollars each year. His fireworks last for almost an hour.
Have a good and safe 4th of Jully everyone.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Back on line now.
Lost power yesterday...what withdrawls!


----------



## Black Cat

Got a busy day ahead of us. It's time to start packing for summer scout camp. We leave Sunday morning.


----------



## AzKittie74

Happy 4th everyone!!!
BBQ n oooohhh and ahhhh at the pretty lights in the sky ;O)


----------



## BoysinBoo

AzKittie74 said:


> Happy 4th everyone!!!
> BBQ n oooohhh and ahhhh at the pretty lights in the sky ;O)


It's still daytime. That pretty light is called the sun.

How about just ooohhing and ahhhing at the BBQ?


----------



## AzKittie74

Bone I WISH I could get locked away with my props!! that would be AWESOME!


HAHAHA Boo, honey that light in the sky is NOT pretty here in the summer! It means HEAT! 
but the BBQ was something to ooohhh n aahhh about ;O)


----------



## Lilly

July 5 is . . . . . Workaholics Day


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The drywall job wasn't as bad as I thought.
Looks like I might be able to prime it today if all goes well.

And I'll be able to take sunday off


----------



## Vlad

Sigh, summer camp starts tomorrow, and we have heavy thunderstorms forecast from today thru next Wed, lol. I'll look really good in my Korean war army issue poncho though. A walking green tarp with two white straws going down to a pair of little green socks with a red stripe inside two brown cakes of mud..........


----------



## pyro

sounds like a prop to me ken,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Black Cat

If ever you want to plan an outdoor event always check first to see if Vlad and Black Cat are camping with the BoyScouts. It never fails Rain is on it's way. Oh boy can't wait for a week in wet weather, Mosquito bites, damp clothes, cranky smelly kids, lack of sleep and camp coffee.............................
Best I get off my butt and start packing extra stuff in ancipation of a wonderful wet weeks vacation.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Oh no! Maybe the forecasters are wrong!

Have a good trip anyway!


----------



## Vlad

Forecasters wrong?? They wouldn't lie to ole Scoutmaster Vlad, would they?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

No, no... of course not. It's just a simple misunderstanding. 

In the meantime, we had a lovely time at the neighbor's party last night. The people around here are very nice and it was good to meet folks.

Of course, some how or another Halloween came up. Mr. W jumped in and said how much I love it and that I'm currently building a coffin and to not be surprised if everybody sees hearses parked in front of our house in a few weeks.

I'm now officially the neighborhood Halloween weirdo. :googly:


----------



## slightlymad

It doesnt matter what the forecasters say anything involving cub/boy scouts and the outdoors involves the worst weather possible for said outdoor event


----------



## Bone Dancer

The fireworks around the lake were great last nite and all I had to do was go up to the end of my drive way. Musta lasted for almost 3 hrs. They stop at midnite which is considerate.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Even God loves fireworks. 

I saw three shooting stars during the fireworks. It was funny. Everybody around me was half-heartedly ooohing and ahhing at the regular fireworks, but the shooting stars came and everyone got really excited. "Did you see that?!?" 

My faith in the wonder and innocence of grown children (adults) has been restored.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, good that office primed, looks like I might get ahead of schedule on this job???


----------



## Lilly

Funny you should mention that about seeing other things at the oohing and awing of the fireworks..
Ghoulbug and I were commenting on the smoke that was left behind from the fireworks, when another lit up you could see the smoke and it was pretty cool, there were skulls and reapers, spiders, ants and all sorts of shapes in it ..kinda creepy looking 
I couldn't get a good pic of it ...dang it.


----------



## Spooklights

Ms. Wicked said:


> I'm now officially the neighborhood Halloween weirdo. :googly:


You must be so proud. It's taken me years to be considered the neighborhood weirdo, and you manage to do it all at one party. Congratulations!


----------



## scareme

Yesterday for 4th of July we went to a movie in the afternoon. Before the movie, they broadcasted a poem about the flag, then played the national anthem. Everyone in the theater stood up. Makes you proud.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*I do this all the time. Other people don't, why do I feel all this guilt? I have two cats, both are adopted because someone else dumped them. I want a dog. Now this feral cat is here and I feel compelled to feed it and keep it. It scares me....I go outside and I am afraid of this psycho feral cat and still I want to adopt it. This cat hisses at me, tries to scratch me, it freaks me out, yet every now and then it purrs. I can't afford another pet. There is something wrong with me.*


----------



## Bone Dancer

Congrats Kellie, nothing like being the local weirdo. But now you know the pressure is on. Hard telling what these folk are expecting of you. Don't let us down. (more pressure) lol


----------



## Black Cat

Enjoying my last few hours of AC and no misquito bites before we head out to scout camp. Hope I packed everything I need, then again I always pack too much. But BE Prepared is our motto.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think I'll take today off. finish some yard work, gut the kitchen and pantry out??


----------



## slightlymad

Ah sunday and the mistress will be in the books all day I can plot halloween in peace


----------



## Lilly

July 6 is . . . . . National Fried Chicken Day


----------



## pyro

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I think I'll take today off. finish some yard work, gut the kitchen and pantry out??


hey jeff-the concept --take the day off- i think it means not doing anything


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeah, that is true pyro. Looks like I'll head into town pick up the few things I left behind at the job site, touch up the few spots that didn't look good, prime them and call it good.
Then we'll take the little man down to the local lake for some water time.
Dad could use the break!!! LOL


----------



## randyaz

Shhhh......Natl fried chicken day

PITA may be listening


----------



## AzKittie74

Pretty Ghoul every "pet" I have is adopted, taken in from a bad situation, I just can't walk away from a animal in need. How nice of you to befriend this cat! good luck

I am not sick no cough no fever but I am TIRED, can't seem to stay awake. I have been feeling run down since Wednesday, thought it was the heat but didn't go out at all yesterday and still took 3 naps!!! I woke up today around noon and it is 1:10pm and I am ready for a nap. Hope this goes away soon!


----------



## Lilly

July 7 is . . . . . National Strawberry Sundae Day


----------



## Ghostess

If someone doesn't hire me soon and get me out of this house, I'm going to end up on the news or America's Most Wanted for killing everyone in this house - including the cats! They're ALL on my last nerve!!!!!!!

(JK about the cats)


----------



## Hauntiholik

What kind of job are you looking for Ghostess?


----------



## Lilly

Have a strawberry sundae Ghostess..can't do any of that on a empty stomache now!


----------



## Hauntiholik

mmmmmm strawberries.


----------



## Ghostess

LOL The strawberries smelled so good in the produce aisle at the store the other day, I should have bought some!

Any kind of job as long as it doesn't involve food or children.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Good luck with the job search.

It's a rainy, stormy day here. Me thinks it will be a good day to work on costumes.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Ghostess - it seems that the parents around my neighborhood and saying the same thing about the kids - they wished they had school all year around. On a good note though, I was shopping on Saturday and I spotted school supplies being put in the aisle where the summer items were! I still can't believe that we are in the middle of summer already. Where on earth did the month of June go? I have been working way tooo much.


----------



## Lilly

Oh Happy Day for me..
I recieved my Hallowed Haunting Grounds CD today...
I've been waiting about a yr now, they weren't sure if they had any left.
wooohoo


----------



## Bone Dancer

Rained early this morning and then got up in the 80's today. To hot and humid for me to be out and about much.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, this has turned into an extremely unproductive day.

It's very muggy here so we've been inside all day. There was a severe t-storm around 3:00 a.m., just after The Roomba started running and was banging on our door.

I started out tired and dopey.

It was also a busy phone day... I managed to cut a few pieces for the vest, but that's it.

I've resigned myself to the fact that nothing will get done.


----------



## pyro

AzKittie74 said:


> Pretty Ghoul every "pet" I have is adopted, taken in from a bad situation, I just can't walk away from a animal in need. How nice of you to befriend this cat! good luck
> 
> I am not sick no cough no fever but I am TIRED, can't seem to stay awake. I have been feeling run down since Wednesday, thought it was the heat but didn't go out at all yesterday and still took 3 naps!!! I woke up today around noon and it is 1:10pm and I am ready for a nap. Hope this goes away soon!


 az that dont sound right you should see a doc-- my wife gets like that when she dont take her meds --thyroid problems


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Where I'm at its STILL, the 4th of July.
Two more Dress rehearsals till opening night of "1776".
Had a good run-though last night too.
Now I know what its like to sit in Congress,lots of mindless chatter,then someone breaks out into song and does a little dance......Ahhh..if only goverment REALLY worked that way.


----------



## Spooklights

Michaels has put some of their Halloween stuff out!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yeppers! I saw Spookytown stuff on the shelves along with witch bottles, signs, etc.. They also had some crows in with the fall foliage.

I started working on my cemetery gates today. I hope they'll look okay.


----------



## Lilly

July 8 is . . . . . Video Games Day


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Hopefully today will be more productive than yesterday!


----------



## sharpobject

Could be difficult being productive when it's Video Games Day


----------



## Bone Dancer

It's still muggy, I hate muggy


----------



## Bloodhound

114 day's till my favorite day of the year. I haven't got anything done or even started yet. The only thing crossed off my list is putting in a request for that day off.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

While not uber-productive, I did make some progress on the vest for the undertaker costume. I also moved a few things around up in my sewing room - I don't have optimal functionality up there yet...


----------



## scream1973

Party City got in a ton of halloween stuff.. Its all boxed up in thier halloween section.. I wanted to help them open the boxes and check everything out (lol)


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ms. Wicked said:


> While not uber-productive, I did make some progress on the vest for the undertaker costume. I also moved a few things around up in my sewing room - I don't have optimal functionality up there yet...


"optimal functionality" I am not sure I want to know what that may include. I just had a vision of Frankinstiens Laboratory for some reason.


----------



## trishaanne

I understand Kellie. It was hot outside here and since I couldn't carve into that foam like I wanted, I painted a few new headstones, carve 3 new ones and then came inside and started working on the invitations. These things are going to take a LONG time to finish, but they look awesome! We'll see what I can accomplish tomorrow.


----------



## Lilly

July 9 is . . . . . National Sugar Cookie Day


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Lets see. Another day in this commercial office space.
Things accomplished so far....paneling removed from the walls, repaired the walls from the removal of said paneling, primed walls, framed in 2 news walls, hung a new door, ran 3 new outlets in the walls and hung drywall on one wall......
Things yet to do....Frame in an interior window, drywall existing wall, mud both walls, run 2 phone lines, run 2 more electrical lines and put 2 coats of paint down on the whole office and prime and paint 3 doors.
I should be done with most of this today?


----------



## Adam I

You know it going to be one of those day's

I stepped out of the house this morning and heard water running behind the pool, split hose. Swapped out the bad hose, got my shoe wet. Ran late to work.

So now I'm at work with a wet shoe waiting for the rest of the day to go to H***


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm plugging along at the vest.

However, I was distracted by the bunch of overripe bananas here. I decided to make two loaves of banana bread. 

One loaf is for the neighbors two doors down. The kids play with their kids a lot and my little guy has been invited for lunch several times in the last two weeks. I thought I'd say thank you with some home bakery.

OK - back to the sewing room...


----------



## DeathTouch

I miss Ms. Wicked's chocolate Lab! And my own as well.


----------



## scream1973

Lucky you caught the split hose Adam.. That happened to me while the pump was on and i was out to eat.. came home home to a half empty pool and a flooded yard


----------



## Ms. Wicked

DeathTouch said:


> I miss Ms. Wicked's chocolate Lab! And my own as well.


She's Black, not chocolate!!!!!!! :googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Perfect weather today, 75 degrees with a lite breeze that was cool and dry. All I needed was a hamack. I sure wish it would keep this up until January.


----------



## slightlymad

Ah home check the posts eat diner make the kids clean out their latex brushes and get myself moving


----------



## Lilly

July 10 is . . . . Clerihew Day

(marking the birth date in 1875 of Edmund Clerihew Bentley, the British writer who invested a four-line rhyming verse, usually biographical in nature and resembling a limerick, that came to be known as a “clerihew.” )


----------



## Death's Door

I haven't started or worked on a project for the new upcoming Halloween festivities. 

I am hosting the July Pokeno Party which we decided the theme would be a Toga Party. I'm going with a Midsummer's Night/Animal House thingy which is consisting of white lights, white & gold candles (various heights) for the dining room and outside patio. I bought two "greek" looking vases which I will fill with white/gold artificial flowers, mossaic votive holders, gold paper plates, cups, and utensils along with gold serving trays. I also found artificial grapes with hangers so I am hang them from my dining room chandelier along with lights and ivy. I have bought 9 pairs of black sunglasses for the ladies.

I also bought a toga party banner for the front porch and a couple of "Animal House" posters for the bar area. I have a lighted fountain for cocktails. I will be serving wine, winecoolers and Coronas w/without limes. For my hostess gift, I decided to watercolor a 5x7 picture of seashells on the beach. I decided that I wanted each of my ladies to have their very own original watercoloring picture so I have painted the same picture 9 times- yes 9 times. It looked like an assembly line of watercoloring pictures on my dining room table for the past two weeks! I just finished them last night. I just need to frame them. 

After this party I intend to get back to my regularly schedule Halloween activities.


----------



## Lilly

sounds fun Da wiener..have a great time
so you gonna show us your painting?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Sounds like a fun time DaWeiner; don't forget the food fight - then it will be just like the movie!

I finished the vest today, and cut the fabric for the jabot (neck ruffle). However, I need to get some black lace before I can start sewing it. I'm still on the fence about whether I should make an entire shirt or just ruffled cuffs...

In the meantime, the kids are out playing and I just put the little ham in the oven.


----------



## Lilly

July 11 is . . . . National Cheer Up The Lonely Day


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

sounds like fun DW and i'll take a few of those Coronas off your hands!


----------



## Bloodhound

Coronas, Right after work just off the property across the street in a vacant lot. No time to waste this Friday! Whew.. I just can't wait


----------



## Lilly

fricken skeeters bout to kill me. I swear they are immune to everything


----------



## BoysinBoo

:devil:Not immune to Skeeter Eaters (Crane Flys).:xbones:


----------



## AzKittie74

I made it through another week... YES!!!!

almost 6pm and no clue what I am making for dinner, if it was just me I'd skip it tonight but 7 other mouths to feed and I don't think they'll keep til morning haha OH DARN!
just wanna veg on Haunt forum.
Weather is amazing! cloudy and might storm, I love it !!! ( never rains here )


----------



## Lilly

BoysinBoo said:


> :devil:Not immune to Skeeter Eaters (Crane Flys).:xbones:


I always thought that too but then I looked them up and wikipedia says

Despite their common names, crane flies do not prey on mosquitoes as adults, nor do they bite humans. Some larval crane flies may on occasion feed on mosquito larvae. [1] Adult crane flies feed on nectar or they do not feed at all; once they become adults, most crane fly species live only to mate and die. 
Guess I need to get my bat house up..maybe in a few yrs it wil be occupied


----------



## Lilly

July 12 is . . . . National Pecan Pie Day

nummy my favorite


----------



## Black Cat

Well we are back from our week of summer scout camp. Feels good to be home in the AC. I'm covered from the top of my head to the bottom of my feet in skeeter/spider bites. Amazingly we had no rain the entire week.
Gonna have to spend the weekend getting all the laundry done and checking out all the new forum posts.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Black Cat said:


> Well we are back from our week of summer scout camp. Feels good to be home in the AC. I'm covered from the top of my head to the bottom of my feet in skeeter/spider bites. Amazingly we had no rain the entire week.
> Gonna have to spend the weekend getting all the laundry done and checking out all the new forum posts.


Welcome back!!!!!!! I missed you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

We put aside coffin building and sewing today to finish unpacking the basement, and to finish organizing the study.

The basement is *nearly* unpacked now. We're going to need another shelving unit for the storage room. I think if we continue to crack on today and tomorrow, we'll be in good shape.


----------



## Lilly

July 13 is . . . . Fool's Paradise Day


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's a gorgeous day here in central Illinois!

I should be able to finish getting everything organized today, then get a few things hanging on the walls... 

Tomorrow and Tuesday night my little brother and his work buddy are going to be down here for work and will be spending the night. I look forward to his visit!


----------



## AzKittie74

Going to have a day of fun in the sun at the lake, 50% chance of rain today but very doubtful the sun is shining and it is already 99 degrees. After the lake I "plan" to get the garage in order and set up for full time prop making *grin*


----------



## Bloodhound

Well, No rain today and i need to mow and do some other chores around the house. Instead I dug out the boxes of halloween decoration's and trying to remember just what I have and what I want.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Bloodhound said:


> Well, No rain today and i need to mow and do some other chores around the house. Instead I dug out the boxes of halloween decoration's and trying to remember just what I have and what I want.


Mmmmmm, I don't have enough, and I want more LOL, welcome to the club.


----------



## Bloodhound

To tell the truth I was looking at what I had to create and or dismantle for a project I have in mind.


----------



## slightlymad

Ah a beautiful day of prop building


----------



## Lilly

July 14 is . . . . National Nude Day


----------



## Bloodhound

National Nude Day.....


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's a hot one here today, and the temps are set to rise throughout the week.

I guess it's a good day to catch up on laundry inside in the a/c.


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's hot enough here to be nude.


----------



## Lilly

I knew you would like that one bloodhound!!


yuck , gonna be too hot next few days , along with rain so muggy as all get out.


----------



## slightlymad

Bloodhound said:


> National Nude Day.....


YES YES YES


----------



## AzKittie74

I now have my very own area for JUST Halloween ;O) and in 1 day it is already cluttered with all the half finished things I have laying around. But maybe now I'll get them done!!


----------



## Lilly

July 15 is . . . . National Tapioca Pudding Day and Respect Canada Day


Thats great AZ ..


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I have some tapioca pudding in the pantry! That solves what to make for dessert tonight!

It was good seeing my brother last night. He'll be coming around again tonight. 

I'm not sure what we're going to do today. The boys are still sleeping so we can figure it out over breakfast.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Going to the docs to have my batteries checked today. It's a every other month thing for me. On the between months I have a senor I put over the ICD and it phones home with the report. After that its off to Menards and then maybe a movie. Hellboy perhaps. Should be some good prop ideas there.


----------



## BoysinBoo

> Respect Canada Day


Alright, Lilly. Now I know you're making this stuff up...
Just kidding.

Gonna be 95 today with 30 MPH winds. Gotta love living in a hair dryer.


----------



## Lilly

Ghoul Luck BD..
my kid just saw Hellboy last night said it was good.

Boys.. haha


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's gonna be another hot one today.

It was nice hanging out with my brother again last night. We watched the All Star game although I didn't make it past the 9th inning... thankfully cause I never would have made it to the end!

Yesterday, I decided to work on a project with the boys: a Lemonade stand. I thought it would be fun to build a stand, make signs, make REAL old fashioned lemonade and some treats to sell. I told the kids they had to pick a charity for the proceeds to go to. They picked the Humane Society.

So we'll be working on the lemonade stand today. I was going to set it up tomorrow but with the heat, people aren't out. Next week it's supposed to be back in the 80's.


----------



## Lilly

You got that right Mrs.W this heat is unbearable outside..
that's nice that your kids doing that ..woohoo for the animals.


July 16 is . . . . International Juggling Day


----------



## Lilly

July 17 is . . . . National Peach Ice Cream Day

yuck


----------



## Lilly

July 18 is . . . . National Ice Cream Day and National Caviar Day


----------



## pyro

Caviar Ice Cream


----------



## Vlad

It's Friday, that's all that matters.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Two hours of work left. 
Fandango just confirmed my tickets for "The Dark Knight". 
All of the Boys in Boo are attending. 
"Why so serious?"


----------



## Bloodhound

I have totally trashed my back. Pulled something at my lower back. Now I am unable to stand or even walk, due to the unbelievable pain. This sux so bad. I saw my doctor about it, all I got out of that visit was a couple of script's for pain and muscle relaxer that are not helping. It is isn't a pretty sight seeing a grown man crawl on his hands and knees just to try to go into another room.


----------



## Lilly

Hey I know exactly how you feel Bloodhound..ouch ouch ouch
My back has been bad for a good 30 yrs now..it sucks......be very careful 

Right now I think I have a screw loose (literally) in my elbow(from a break 12 yrs ago). It is really hurting. Keeps me awake most of the night too.If it keeps up I may have to go have that pin removed.


----------



## Bloodhound

Screw loose, I know how that feel's too. I have plate screwed to my lower leg and the screw's are backing out a little at a time. It has been about 22yrs now since I was rearended while on my motorcycle.


----------



## Lilly

July 19 is . . . . Flitch Day

More Info on Flitch Day

An old custom from yesteryear developed into the holiday of Flitch Day. Bacon was given to any married couple who could prove they had lived in harmony and fidelity for one year. Very few "took home the bacon".


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love bacon!

Last night we went to see Wall E. What a delightful movie! I really enjoyed it! If you've not seen it yet, I highly recommend that you go.


----------



## pyro

i saw wall E in the Drive-in 2 wks ago


----------



## Bone Dancer

I seen Wal-e last week. It's a good show, but it's not as much of a kids show as let on to be. Most of the show is non-vocal except for a few sounds the robots make. I think that kids under 8 might have a problem following the action of the characters. It's a message movie to be sure. (B+)
Hellboy II, The first one was much better. Its what I call a "rental". ( C+ to B-)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What a week.....Hope to be back here posting by Tuesday!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Had the local chapter of the Daughters of the American Revolution watch the show last night.One of them was the great,great,great,grand daughter of one of the original signers. Only 6 shows left to get your tickets for this patriotic production. See Furr at his hysterical best, fighting tyranny,cruel taxes,and bad penmanship,one Congressman at a time......


----------



## slightlymad

Ah beat myself to death on the quad all day now for a nice evening of Halloween and alchohal.


----------



## scareme

Furr, at first I read the great,...,grandaughter of one of the singers and thought "Gee, I didn't know the show had benn running that long." dugh!! I'm sure your show is great and if we lived in AZ. we'd be there. Break a leg.


----------



## Dr Morbius

A nice evening of Halloween...I like that. For me too, beer, Horror movies and Halloween related prop research then beer, more movies and maybe I'll be drunk enough to want to chat...Not that I'd be coherent or anything.


----------



## Lilly

July 20 is . . . . Ugly Truck Contest Day


----------



## slightlymad

Ah sunday put brakes on the van new mirrir on the other then its all prop time.


----------



## Bloodhound

Well, my back is causing me extreme pain. I cannot stand up. I can't walk. It's nearly impossible to goto the restroom. From time to time my lower back muscles will cramp up, like a cramp in your foot and ten times more painful. I have no idea how I can even do my job at this point. aaarrrrrrggggg! (frustrated)


----------



## Lilly

Bloodhound...
Those back cramps hurt more than shin cramps ..man I feel so sorry for you. I will have to find another pic to cheer you up..
drink plenty of water it will help with the cramping ..not alot but some.


----------



## Lilly

July 21 is . . . . National Tug-Of-War Tournament Day


----------



## scream1973

Ahhh halloween and booze.. what a way to spend an evening.. or day even


----------



## sharpobject

Cleared out my daughter's room yesterday (well, shoved all her stuff in the closet). Now I can have it all to myself as a "project" room. Double bonus.


----------



## Bone Dancer

So Sharp, did you find anything you could use?


----------



## slightlymad

20$ to send the wife and the neighbor to the movies 
22$ case of beef to neighbor to deal with soccer practice 
priceless 7 hours of none interupted build time to start working on the new pillars


----------



## Hauntiholik

slightlymad said:


> 7 hours of none interupted build time to start working on the new pillars


Are they done yet?


----------



## Lilly

July 22 is . . . . Ratcatcher's Day


----------



## sharpobject

BD - unfortunately nothing good


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, it cooled down today, I can get some work done now.


----------



## Lilly

well we started to cut a tree that fell a few days ago but the fricken chainsaw quit working ughh..
off to mop the floors now 
I hate cleaning!!!


----------



## Lilly

July 23 is . . . . National Vanilla Ice Cream Day


----------



## sharpobject

I've been dying for Dairy Queen for weeks now. I'll have to make a special trip in honor of "national vanilla ice cream day".


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love vanilla ice cream!

Wow! It's a glorious day here!!!! Much cooler, today's high should be only 81, with a gentle breeze. It's so fresh! 

I've opened up all of the windows in the house and will clean house today!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ohhhh. Vanilla is my favorite ice cream. 

It continues to be hot here and yet I'm working on props.


----------



## Death's Door

Hi Guys - Sorry I haven't been here in a while. With the suggestion of some of the Pokeno Ladies, I've decided to decorate a paddle that will represent the Foxy Bitches. I never went to college - only to trade schools - so I didn't have any idea what the paddle represented the fraternity and/or sorority. I will post pictures of the paddle when I finish it and also my watercolor picture that I will be giving as my hostess gift. I have been decorating the house this week. Things are coming together. I've decided that when the ladies enter my house, I will "paddle" their butts gently. Then I will have them stand in a line and recite a pledge that I made up. I will then give them a small paddle that has their real name on one side and their pledge name on the other side. 

As far as any hazing, I am taking this approach - Every time a lady yells "Pokeno", I get to spray whipped cream in their mouth! The only choice they will have is either regular whipped cream or chocolate whipped cream. That will be the extent of the sorority "hazing". 

Whew!!! That is all for now.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Same here Kellie, less humid and not so hot with a breeze, perfect weather.

Wow DW, your just a wild and crazy gal


----------



## scream1973

Another day of rain here..


----------



## lewlew

Lilly said:


> well we started to cut a tree that fell a few days ago but the fricken chainsaw quit working ughh..
> off to mop the floors now
> I hate cleaning!!!


Did someone say 'tree'? What kind of tree? The forester in me just has to know.


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's raining! YEA!!!!!!!!


----------



## pyro

yea here tooo--and thunder storms and flash flood warning and tornado watch------might as wel throw in a hurrican


----------



## AzKittie74

Hot here, always hot here.
Computer issuses, my TOTAL PROTECTION is a F'ing joke and the provider is giving me the run around, "you will get a call with in the hour"....43 hours later and NO CALL! So when I actually get someone on the phone she is giggling!!! then I get her supervisor and he sounds like he is my kids age! and in the end......THE RUN AROUND "You'll recieve a call in 24 - 48 hours" Son of a ........, I am just waiting for the sun to go down so I can dive into some stress relieving,tension breaking, smile making prop making!!! I need a vacation to somewhere spooky, like Dracula's castle in Transylvania!!!! or a haunted Inn maybe.

I use to be so Hippie like, always happy wondering why everyone was so stressed, now I'm the stressed lady everyone wonders about hahahah UGH!


----------



## strange1

Mid 80s here, low humidity and a nice breeze today.
AZkitie74, I know what you mean, I use to be happy most of the time, but here lately with getting my house ready to sell and putting up with a real estate agent that tells me one thing then turns around later and tells me something different, I find I have NO sense of humor anymore.
With all of the work we have been doing I really miss having time for my props and reading all the posts here.
I need a good haunted house to go to to get my sense of humor back.


----------



## Lilly

Lew Lew ..It is one trunk elder and another trunk is black walnut.


July 24 is . . . . Amelia Earhart Day


----------



## lewlew

Lilly said:


> Lew Lew ..It is one trunk elder and another trunk is black walnut.
> 
> July 24 is . . . . Amelia Earhart Day


Ahhhhhh.. the old elder/walnut tree. See those every day 'round here.:googly:

Seriously, shame you have to cut one down. Must be fun collecting the walnuts every year. Purple hands?


----------



## Lilly

Lew..Oh well it's not our tree (actually the walnut grew right up the middle of the elder they look goofy)..but it's in the field next to us and we can have the wood when they fall...but I'm glad they both are coming down little by little the walnut is killing off the other trees and the elder is full of pesty bugs. That eventually come to our house.
No I don't collect the walnuts either, our neighbor used too but they moved


----------



## Lilly

July 25 is . . . . Threading The Needle Day


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I spoke with trishanne's Kenny a little while ago - they're on the road heading to my house and they tried calling to get news from their cell phone. Hopefully we'll get some info on turtle soon!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Lilly said:


> July 25 is . . . . Threading The Needle Day


Well how about that - sounds like my kind of day!

However, I'm unlikely to get any sewing in today. The NJ haunters are enroute to my house and the party begins soon!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Wait! I just saw that turtle is logged in!!!!!!!

Hopefully that means that she's home??? Please let us know how you are Mel!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

She's still in the hospital. Her hubby brought her laptop there. I hear she's giving the nurses sponge baths. (pant pant drool drool) Shoot! I just droolled on my pants! :googly:


----------



## Lilly

July 26 is . . . . All Or Nothing Day


----------



## Revenant

Aaaah.... casting! Feels good to be doing something proppish again.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Going in for a stress test Monday and Tuesday. There is less then 95 days until halloween and I still have a ton of stuff to do, how much more stress do they think I need?


----------



## Lilly

July 27 is . . . . Take Your Pants For A Walk Day
sry I forgot to add this yesterday


----------



## Lilly

July 28 is . . . . National Milk Chocolate Day


----------



## Lilly

*singing lions vid...*

I thought this would make a few of you smile especially the deer

Singing Lions Video by The Se7enth Sin [Steve] - MySpace [email protected]@[email protected]@http://mediaservices.myspace.com/Services/Media/Embed.aspx/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@Services/Media/[email protected]@[email protected]@aspx/[email protected]@[email protected]@39199906


----------



## Bloodhound

For some reason Milk Chocolate sounds good!


----------



## Bloodhound

Thank's for the link


----------



## Revenant

*Peek - A - Boo!*


----------



## AzKittie74

Nice mold Rev, planning on making some skulls I see.

I made a new thing and am happy, it is posted in the showroom if anyone wants to check it out.
I am suppose to be in bed I work soon and the slumber party in my son's room is sounding like it will never end, so I am gonna be grouchy at work in the am hahaha poor them. 


Good Luck with the stress test Bone!! hope all goes well.


----------



## Lilly

July 29 is . . . . Cheese Sacrifice Purchase Day


----------



## Bloodhound

Lilly said:


> July 29 is . . . . Cheese Sacrifice Purchase Day


Huh? Something about that just isn't right.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Nope, no way. I'm NOT sacrificing any of my cheese! I love cheese!

Well, somebody from my homeowners association called. They're coming around in a little while with a welcome package! 

Friendly or nosey?


----------



## Bloodhound

Ms. Wicked said:


> Well, somebody from my homeowners association called. They're coming around in a little while with a welcome package!
> 
> Friendly or nosey?


Hurry up - Break out the spooky stuff! :devil:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Think they took Ghostie?


----------



## Lilly

Mrs.W ..I hope they aren't giving you the rules ...no yard decorations or if you do they must be down the next day..
those HOA suck.
oh yeah no purple cutains either!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

LOL - No, it was an official Welcome to the Neighborhood visit. They dropped off a very nice gift basked with wine and goodies!

The ladies were very nice and we chatted a bit about the area. There are several homes in the subdivision that do Halloween. I did take the opportunity to tell them about Ghostie. They were genuinely sorry and in passing, will ask the parents of teenagers to check their garages, etc....

They did bring a copy of the covenants, which are pretty standard. We need them because we would to build a pool next year. 

Well, time for lunch!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

LOL wonder what they'd think about filling the pool with blood and a big sign outside it, "VIRGINS WANTED"


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well, I just got back from my stress test and they couldnt find any. Good thing I didnt have to take that test in October.


----------



## Lilly

Thats great BD....

Sickie you are funny!


----------



## sharpobject

Made a batch of beef jerky today - the house smells wonderful !! also dug up some old wooden tombstones from the woods and started woodburning sayings on them (paint from years past has faded). I'll have to get some pics.


----------



## Bone Dancer

You know Sharp, the folks that were under those tombstones may come looking for them.


----------



## Bloodhound

Mouthwatering.....Beef Jerky...mmmm.


----------



## AzKittie74

Long day! am happy that it is about time to snuggle into bed and dream of new props to make. Think I'll have a glass of wine to help me on my way ;O)


When it is drink wine day??????
Or kids by quiet day ?? hahahahahaha jk I'd go insane with out all their chatter ;O)


----------



## Lilly

July 30 is . . . . National Cheesecake Day

AZ does wine go with cheesecake?


----------



## Moon Dog

I thought wine went with everything...


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love cheesecake!!!!!! and wine!!!!! 

We had a sharp t-storm blast through here last night. There could be more isolated storms today, then the forecast is for temps to soar well into the 90's...

I'll have a combination of running a few errands and mooching around the house for the next few days.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

no rain here. still hot hot hot... I won't miss days like these when working inside on my next job!


----------



## Bloodhound

Rained all day yesterday. Today the temp is currently around 72 degrees, the high will be mid 80s. (Humidity is a horror in itself)


----------



## Bone Dancer

A thunder storm went thru here last nite about 3am and dumped almost a inch of rain. This morning the temps went to mid 80's and the humidity is a killer. So much for working out side today.


----------



## spideranne

We had rain today too. Of course it only dropped the temperature down to 100. :zombie: I hate that my garage faces west and we get all the afternoon sun. It truly is an oven in there.


----------



## AzKittie74

Wine does go with everything ;O)

nice day here. Stayed up way to late last night and am paying for it now, and so many things to do UGH!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I've been going to bed at a reasonable hour, sleeping like a baby.

I love my new bed!


----------



## AzKittie74

A very productive day for me today! After 45 min at the gym I'm not dying anymore and I got MOST of my important things done YIPPEEEE! Dinner is cooking and I feel like a prop is in order hehe but what one of the many unfinished will I pick.....


----------



## Lilly

July 31 is . . . . Parent's Day


----------



## widowsbluff

:crykin: Last day of summer vacation. I have to attend a workshop tomorrow and then next week getting the classroom ready for a new group of minions.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lilly said:


> July 31 is . . . . Parent's Day


We get just one day? :googly:


----------



## Vlad

One more work day. Then a work weekend. Does it ever end?


----------



## AzKittie74

I am definately my happiest when I'm checking out Haunt Forum! it is like my own personal Disneyland haha I owwww and aahhhhh pretty much the entire time I am on here.


----------



## Bloodhound

Thats great AK! lol


----------



## AzKittie74

I think it is!

Think we found a house, I am trying not to get to excited but I am not sure I can stop myself ;O) 
Most important things to me are that it has a good sized area for my haunt and a area for me to build a reptile basking cage, I think I make my husband crazy haha those things don't even make his list at all.


----------



## Bloodhound

Good news, Good luck with the new house A K!


----------



## Lilly

Ghoul luck AZ...


August 1 is . . . . . Friendship Day and National Raspberry Cream Pie Day 
yeah I'm a day late and a dollar short


----------



## Lilly

August 2 is . . . . . National Ice Cream Sandwich Day


----------



## BoysinBoo

Putting tile down in the utility room at Papa Boo's this morning. That leaves the whole afternoon and tommorrow to start our FCG style crypt. Wish me luck.


----------



## Bloodhound

National Ice cream sandwich day!!! Thats my kinda day!



Hope you get the crypt done this weekend BB!


----------



## AzKittie74

Thanks for the Good Luck Blood and Lilly!

And Good luck to you Boo ;O)

We will decide on Sunday if we're taking the house or not. So I'll be excited all night!! wonder if I'll have enough time to plant a pumpkin patch if we do move.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's been a busy and productive day here. We just got back for a nice hour and a half walk/bike ride on the neighboring trail (kids on bikes, Mr. W and I walked)... It's a gorgeous evening - not too hot but warm and pleasant.

We're going to snuggle up now and see what movies are on tonight!


----------



## slightlymad

never try to motivate your daughter to ride the half pipe by doing it yourself when you have not been on a board in 20 years.


----------



## scareme

So what did you break, slightlymad?


----------



## BoysinBoo

Four wall panels built. No roof yet. We decided to try making the inside Big Scream TV style instead of an actual FCG. I'll let you know how it turns out. Taking pics as we go. If it works we'll post a how to.

AZ: Hope the house works out. Jenny and I bought our first place 3 yrs ago. I couldn't go back to renting. I figure I own a space about 10ft x 10ft in my front yard. The bank owns the rest. The grass feels different between my toes in that section of the yard.


----------



## Ghostess

I'm so tired.


----------



## Bone Dancer

All right, a nice day for a change. Mid 70's and not humid. Time to go out and make a spider web.


----------



## Lilly

August 3 is . . . . . National Watermelon Day


----------



## GothicCandle

I want to start on the contest prop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what in the world should I make!!!!!!?????!!!!!???


----------



## AzKittie74

Well we are buying our 2nd home! We use to own a couple years ago, things happened and we got out of it and now we think we're ready again. It is not my dream home but it will be my home! I'm going over tomorrow and cleaning it ( I can't move in til I know it is sanitary) not a huge haunt area but I'll make do. just happy to know that I'm boss and can do as I please!

I was so excited about the new prop contest but I don't think I can create and move at the same time. would hate to screw both up haha.


----------



## Lilly

Congrats AZ..Happy New House Haunting...
hmm maybe you will have an unexpected guest roaming around
Boo


----------



## Lilly

August 4 is . . . . . Twins Day Festival


----------



## AzKittie74

As long as the ghoust will work on Halloween I'm ok with it haha

Think it might rain today and I can't wait!

I'm heading over to the new house to give it a good cleaning before I move our stuff into it and thinking of grabbing some pumpkin seeds on the way!! I can't wait to plant them!


----------



## GothicCandle

*wishes her uncle would be here sooner so to ask him a question about motors*


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wish me luck, Iam off to work on the carborater of my lawn mower. It would really help if i knew what I was doing too.


----------



## AzKittie74

Good Luck Bone! Hope it works out for ya ;O)

We decided to buy the house yesterday and I am wanting to move in tomorrow hahaha
The fact that I have the keys makes it even harder to hold off. Just not looking forward to moving the Iguanas!! not happy travelers.


----------



## GothicCandle

GothicCandle said:


> *wishes her uncle would be here sooner so to ask him a question about motors*


*is annoyed because uncle did not show up*


----------



## scareme

Congrats on the new house AzKittie! You'll have time to get it in shape for Halloween. 

Will be off the forum for a few days. Going in for Gastric Bypass surg tomorrow. Am a little nervous but looking forward to getting it over with. Wish me luck!


----------



## Bloodhound

Good Luck Laura, I will keep you in my prayer's and thoughts.


----------



## sharpobject

Good Luck Scareme. My husband had that 4 years ago and had no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Lilly

You will be just fine Scareme..just do what they tell ya.
My friend had that done also ..she is doing great


----------



## Lilly

August 5 is . . . . . National Mustard Day


----------



## GothicCandle

*is wanting to go to the library and get the third in the twilight series so I can also read the fourth.*


----------



## AzKittie74

Good Luck Scareme!!! I know a couple ladies who had it done and they are so happy that they did it, just follow the instructions! no cheating ;O)

Some huge changes going on in my life right now, took in my nephew, kids going back to school, me going back to school, buying a house, moving. Thankfully they are all positive!
I was feeling alittle overwhelmed but am really excited now! 

Anyone wanna help me pack? haha ;O)


----------



## Lilly

Busy Busy Busy AZ..step back and take a breather now and then!!!

Then you can do this



August 6 is . . . . . Wiggle Your Toes Day


----------



## BoysinBoo

AZ, 
Eustress (good stress) and distress are just as stressful. School and buying a house are in the top 10 stressful things a person can do.


----------



## AzKittie74

Lilly - I think I'll go wiggle my toes in the sand at the lake this weekend if possible ;O)

Boo - And ofcourse I have to do them both at the same time! Alittle stress never killed anyone right?...or wait... haha ;O) As long as I keep making stuff for Halloween I think I'll be fine *grin*


Packing, cleaning, Jar painting, packing, cleaning... that is how my day is going to go. haha


----------



## GothicCandle

I wonder how much paper mache weighs?


----------



## Bone Dancer

GothicCandle said:


> I wonder how much paper mache weighs?


A pound of paper mache weighs the same as a pound of steel. The paper mache just looks lighter.


----------



## GothicCandle

Bone Dancer said:


> A pound of paper mache weighs the same as a pound of steel. The paper mache just looks lighter.


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilly

August 7 is . . . . . Sea Serpent Day


----------



## Ghostess

My kids left for Tampa on Tuesday morning with their older "sister". It has been BLISS in this house...... PURE BLISS! I SO needed this break.


----------



## sharpobject

Can't wait for college to start so I can get bliss too.


----------



## Black Cat

Have I said before HOW MUCH I HATE PAPER MACHE................Ahhhhhhhh found another method today that is working like a charm. No mess yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Black Cat said:


> Have I said before HOW MUCH I HATE PAPER MACHE................Ahhhhhhhh found another method today that is working like a charm. No mess yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Now now Karen, prop making should be calming and restful, devoid of stress.


----------



## Spooklights

Lots of Halloween and Fall catalogs in the mail today. I can't wait!


----------



## spideranne

I've come to the realization that I need to keep a list of what I've bought at the after Halloween sales before I pack it into the attic. I've been checking out this year's stuff and am coming across things that I think I may have bought last year, or maybe I just thought about buying them last year, and I honestly don't know. I could go into that attic to check, but it's like a million degrees up there.


----------



## AzKittie74

Went to the $ store and only 3 skeletons left, the lady says she "doubts" they'll get more WHAT!!!!!!!????????? I wanted to kick her haha
kids are all going to school on Monday and I'll have a REAL day off!!! can't wait.


----------



## Lilly

August 8 is . . . . . Sneak Some Zucchini Onto Your Neighbor's Porch Night


----------



## AzKittie74

What the heck Lilly? haha


----------



## BoysinBoo

I'm all for loving thy neighbor, but this sounds like something I can get arrested for. At the very least maybe have the crap kicked out of me by her husband.


----------



## Hauntiholik

BoysinBoo said:


> I'm all for loving thy neighbor, but this sounds like something I can get arrested for. At the very least maybe have the crap kicked out of me by her husband.


LMAO!!!


----------



## Lilly

haha AZ made ya laugh..

I don't make these up.

come on Boys go ahead and try it.


----------



## sharpobject

mmmmmm zuchini bread


----------



## Wyatt Furr

My zuchini is staying home where it belongs,
It always gets into trouble if it wanders.......


----------



## GothicCandle

went to the dollar store(not dollar tree) today, they had witches hats, a halloween CD, two types of window decals, and two kinds of little halloween figurines. Told my mom about the halloween stuff and she was like "Oh good grief." and said it was way too early for that stuff to be out lol. Can it ever be too early?!


----------



## Vlad

Yippeee weekend !!!!!


----------



## Bloodhound

I am so glad that this week is over..whew.. To much stuff. Time to chill and hang out with friends and family.


----------



## Spooklights

I'm glad this week's over too. Now I can really start getting some Halloween things together!


----------



## Lilly

August 9 is . . . . . National Polka Festival


----------



## Lilly

Hmm No thoughts ......everyone must have been out doin the polka...
a one ana two...


----------



## Lilly

ok after all that dancin and stuff you all earned it 

August 10 is . . . . Lazy Day


----------



## Ghostess

School starts in one week. YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lazy Day? With 81 days left we can't be lazy!


----------



## Vlad

Hell yeah lazy, sunday mornings............................Worked my butt off all week, I deserve lazy


----------



## Black Cat

Oh fine, now I read that it's lazy day after heading outside this morning at 7:30am to work on my props.


----------



## Vlad

you should have read the memo, everyone got one, lol


----------



## GothicCandle

lazy day?! no way! Prop building day more like!!!! I need to hurry!!! Soon it will be the big day!!!


----------



## AzKittie74

More like cleaning, packing and sweating day! I have 4 count them 4!! pumpkin plants growing!!! woot woot!! one is really big and oh so cute, I think I"m in love~haha I fall in love daily with all sorts of things.

OH FYI there is a cutesie Halloween bed set at ...

http://www.domestications.com/Produ...upKey/Ntx/mode+matchallpartial/Ntk/all_fields

it is cutsie but I think I have to have it ;O) I dig that the ghosts n bats glow in the dark.

I'm off to do the Polka...


----------



## BoysinBoo

What if I build a lazy prop? You know, one that just sits there and doesn't do anything. Okay, new rule. I'm am hereafter referring to static props as Lazy.

Okay, maybe not your props, just mine. I can just see the neighbors. How fast do you think they will they call 911 when I'm in the front yard yelling at tombstones? "Come on you lazy bastards...MOVE! Do something! I know you can."


----------



## Lilly

August 11 is . . . . Presidential Joke Day


----------



## turtle2778

Okay so Im in lowes this weekend getting supplies and it never ceases to amaze me how stupid the men who work there can be. Why is it that being female equates the same thing as being stupid? The men there talk to me like im a total dunderhead. I went in asking for some wood and where to find it...the guy asks me what i want it for I say Halloween Decorations....he says, "isnt it a bit early for halloween" (like ive never heard that line before) and suggests that i use a thicker wood for decorations. Then asks me if my husband is here that maybe he can explain what he means to him. I try and explain that the wood ive chosen to use is for easy bending to make a curvy shape for my cemetery gate. He looked at me all confused and then directs me to the wrong area. Normally I just blow off stupidity, but then i get the wood i need and decide to have it cut. I tell the guy what i want done and he of course trying to be friendly says whatcha makin? I say building a gate and bench and he trys to tell my why the wood ive chosen wont work. I tried to tell him that is was for a halloween prop and therefore the quality of the wood didnt matter but he wouldnt shut up so I just stood there and waited.OKAY LOOK, I realize that i have a uterus and am therefore not as able to make a decision regarding wood as a man, but could you please just cut the wood I ask. If im wrong and have to come back why do you care?? To finish off my rant, the wood that TURTLE chose was correct and worked out exactly how i wanted. I think the reason this annoyed me so much is because I had just gotten done having the same basic discussion with my husband and got those similar responses. To which i now respond with...Well if thats how you think it should be done you just jump on out here and do it, Ill be happy to go sit in the house and watch TV. I get giving me other ideas of how things could be done or offering a suggestion, but your not offering a suggestion when you start your statement with "okay heres where you went wrong" I dont know anyone who's going to like that. OOOOkay NOW I'm done.


----------



## Ghostess

Amen sistah!!!!


----------



## AzKittie74

I totally understand Turtle! I almost feel like the guys at Ace want me to go sit in the corner while they discuss MY project and why it won't work hahaha. Just try to avoid them , I do.


----------



## Bloodhound

After working in the automotive service industry for years. I have heard that same rant! Like, When I would ask....Did you leave the light's on?, Did you run out of gas?... I learned it's not the question but the delivery of the question. For instance.... I know this is a really stupid question, But Did you leave the light's on?


----------



## BoysinBoo

Try to look at this from the other side, Turtle. We guys are not, um, real smart and stuff. He was probably trying to show you how much of a man he is. It's the 21st century version of chest beating, or maybe dragging home a bison. Sometimes we aren't just being an A$$, sometimes we are flirting. It's just too bad that we are so stupid about it sometimes.

Then again, most men are pigs. So it is possible they were both just idiots.


----------



## Bone Dancer

If it makes you feel any better Turtle, I feel the same way when I go into Joannes and ask for "some kind of cloth".


----------



## Black Cat

Did you know that no two cotton balls are rolled the same?
I've been working on my prop since 7:30am, time for a break.


----------



## Revenant

Has anyone noticed how quickly any thread about fog seems to grow? We're a pretty fog-happy bunch here I think...


----------



## Spooklights

My hubby has to go to court tomorrow. A drunk on a sea-doo ran into his sailboat and totaled it (the drunk was not injured. In fact, he tried to get away). It's been a circus trying to get this idiot to pay to have the boat towed away. We already found out we can't afford to have it fixed. Bah!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, DUI and fleeing the scean, is this guy in jail now or what. Good luck, hope you can recoup something out of the deal.


----------



## GothicCandle

hmm well i finished the prop. worked 24/7 on it since the contest started. but i fear its not very good....


----------



## Lilly

Good Luck spook...
hope he gets what he deserves!!
and you too on the re-coupe


----------



## Lilly

August 12 is . . . . Middle Child's Day


----------



## pyro

GothicCandle said:


> hmm well i finished the prop. worked 24/7 on it since the contest started. but i fear its not very good....


dam 24/7 woo hoo--now go get some sleep


----------



## Spooklights

Well, the court case was postponed to a later date. 
On a brighter note, we got some work done on our FCG!


----------



## GothicCandle

pyro said:


> dam 24/7 woo hoo--now go get some sleep


I keep trying to figure out if i can make it better.... it may get stuff added to it...hmm


----------



## Lilly

August 13 is . . . . Blame Someone Else Day


----------



## Bloodhound

Lilly, did it ----^


----------



## Black Cat

Oh, I've been waiting for this day!!!!

It's all Zombie's fault for having cottonballs on the list of ten items you can use for the contest. I haven't had time to clean or straighten up around the house.


----------



## AzKittie74

WEIRD day!!!
MOST of the people I have come in contact with today are severly mentally handicapped! had some lady run into my PARKED truck and then she told me that I was in her way! haha, I guess I was sheesh. no damage thankfully but I almost damaged her and had to get back in the truck before I snapped. 
I then had the new school that my kids are going to ask me if I was only transferring them because "they are problem children"? HUH? I said "NO I am moving", and she said "well do they get bad grades or in trouble alot?" I said "No they have never been in trouble at all and get good grades "and she sounded like she didn't believe me so I said "well if they ever were it would be in their files right"? she said "yes thats right" with total attitude! WHAT THE F!!!! I was nice and polite and used proper grammar and they treated me like I was doing something illegal or something. I just wanted to transfer schools. I think I will see if I can find another school. freakin weirdos! their 10 and 11 yr old boys not ex-cons!
Lilly when is it lock up all the weirdos day? or everyone be normal day?

Well it was nice to let all that out hahaha now I can breath!


----------



## GothicCandle

I wish my uncle would bring over the finale(i think lol) ingredient in the contest prop. it will make it sooooo much cooler!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

We just got back from vacation late last night! 

What a fabulous vacation!!! We were in Portland and explored areas of the Pacific Northwest including Mt. Hood, Mt. St. Helens, The Columbia River Gorge (and the many waterfalls like Multnomah), Canon Beach... as well as mooching around in the city and visiting Evergreen Aviation and Space Museum.

The area's natural beauty is just too stunning for words.

Evergreen was a highlight for me. In addition to Spruce Goose and many WW!! era planes, there was a gentleman who was a B-17 bomber pilot giving a talk. He flew 35 missions during the war and had a fantastic selection of his own pictures that were taken during various missions. In his late 80's, he stood and spoke for three hours about his experiences! I missed the first 15 minutes, but didn't budge for the rest. It was simply amazing to hear his stories and info with how they took off and got into formation with a genuine Flying Fortress looming larger than life right behind him.

Today I'll get back into the swing of things. The kids are still sleeping and I've got tons of laundry to do. School starts on Monday!!!!!!


----------



## Black Cat

Hey welcome back Ms. Wicked. Glad to hear you had a great vacation.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Ms. Wicked - glad you had a great vacation as well as an informative one!!!! Enjoy Laundry day!


----------



## Death's Door

Hey AZ Kittie! Sorry to hear about the troubles you were having with enrolling the kids and getting into people's way with your truck. heheheheheheh!!!! Take a breather - you need it. You might to check out the "Coctail" thread on our forum!


----------



## Lilly

Az ,,I don't know when that would be but here try this

August 14 is . . . . National Creamsicle Day
maybe that will make you fel better for now


----------



## Lilly

August 15 is . . . . National Relaxation Day and National Failures Day


----------



## Aelwyn

I want to KILL the guys who are here to "fix" my front walkway. They banged on the door and rang the doorbell REPEATEDLY at 9am. I didn't get to sleep until 3 am, and need at least 10 hours sleep to function properly (fibro, sleep disorders, chronic migraines...yadda yadda). Now they're playing Heavy Metal music FULL BLAST on my front stoop. I closed the door and turned the AC on to drown it out, but can still hear it.

Guess I'm not getting more sleep today. ****ers.

At least I have a hair appointment at 3pm. A bit of pampering might make me feel better.


----------



## Bloodhound

I can do both. By celebrating#1 at work it will help with celebrating #2. wooohoooo!



Lilly said:


> August 15 is . . . . National Relaxation Day and National Failures Day


----------



## AzKittie74

I think that the occasional stressful day is needed to truely appreciate the non stressful days but come on! I have had way more than my share lately.

It is Friday!!! Oh yeah!!! I think it is gonna be a good weekend ;O)

Almost fully moved in, pumpkins plants are getting big, Drinkin a Dr.Pepper and hanging out on Haunt Forum.....Starting out good.


Cocktail thread??..... I'm going searching ;O)


----------



## BoysinBoo

Cockail Thread? Is that what you use to tie your glasss to your wrist so noone takes your drink?

103 today. 105 tommorrow. 107 Sunday. The earth bursts into flame on Monday.


----------



## Bloodhound

Whoa, I am so glad that i am not there. I feel for you! 



BoysinBoo said:


> 103 today. 105 tommorrow. 107 Sunday. The earth bursts into flame on Monday.


----------



## Lilly

August 16 is . . . . Bratwurst Festival


----------



## Bone Dancer

I HAVE to go to a family reunion today.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

> 103 today. 105 tommorrow. 107 Sunday.


A typical weekend here all summer
I guess i'm used to it


----------



## Aelwyn

Praying for no rain for the Nemoralia ritual tonight. Looking forward to getting together with friends.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Bone Dancer said:


> I HAVE to go to a family reunion today.


I bet the last time they saw you, you were only *this* big.


----------



## Revenant

heeheeheehee..... missed you, Kellie! Welcome back!


----------



## AzKittie74

Almost all of the way moved and can't wait to take the next load over and get buzzed and put things away hehehe!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ms. Wicked said:


> I bet the last time they saw you, you were only *this* big.


Nope, I lost six pounds since last year. Some of those pounds I lost twice.


----------



## Lilly

August 17 is . . . . National Thriftshop Day...woohoo


----------



## Lilly

August 18 is . . . . Bad Poetry Day

ghoul luck

he had to inject with a rusty tack

For two dozen wrinkled bucks

the spiders won't stop crawling on my back

from rhyme generator 
http://www.pangloss.com/seidel/Poem/


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, the kids have gone back to school, albeit today is a half day. It's an earlier start here: they hop on the bus at 7:10. I hope they are ok at their new school.

In the meantime, it's back to days to myself! I shall bask in the peace and quiet this morning then get cracking on stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Fangs

Same here, first day of school, but mines got to stay the whole day!  LOL on the other hand, that means back to work for me, No more slack'a'lackin for me.  Have a great day folks!


----------



## Ghostess

My 3 are all at the first day here too... 

Looks like some nasty weather to go with the first week of school for us too, thanks to Fay.


----------



## Bloodhound

Ha.. Mine are all at college. yes, I am lovin it.


----------



## GothicCandle

why is everyones kids here starting school so early? here they don't start until september.


----------



## Revenant

AzKittie74 said:


> Almost all of the way moved and can't wait to take the next load over and get buzzed and put things away hehehe!


Careful with that technique... I've gotten buzzed and put stuff away and then couldn't find it for weeks...


----------



## Aelwyn

I paid for my Cosmetology 1 and Make-Up Artistry courses today!  I'm 28, and finally know what I want to be when I grow up---a Makeup Artist! I hope to do bridal/glamour/runway (obviously the money jobs), special effects, and paramedical/camouflages (ie. skin grafts, burn victims, people undergoing chemo).

 I'm soooo excited!


----------



## ithurt

Congrats!
I am 10 years older than you and still don't have a clue what I want to do.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I am 27 years older and still not sure if I want to grow up.


----------



## Samhain

I've decided what I want to be when I grow up, but they don't teach Grim Reaper at Uni... Ok bad pun I know, I'm sorry.

On the subject of growing up, I'm 20 in 4 days, woot! Need to buy all the stuff for my party though, not so good. You can serve napkins and sand as food at a BBQ right?


----------



## Lilly

I decided I am never growing up..out maybe but not up..LOL

August 19 is . . . . Potato Day


----------



## Death's Door

Aelwyn - Congrats on the cosmetology course. I don't know what the cosmetology school/courses that you have signed up for but when I did it many moons ago, the courses mostly focused on hair and nails. A lot of things that I learned regarding make-up actually came from seminars and show that I attended.

Ghostess and other Floridian haunters- be careful out there in your state. Fay's is looking like a tough cookie so "battin down the hatches" and be safe.

As far as knowing what I want to be when I grow up is not to act my age!


----------



## BoysinBoo

I have a hard enough time acting my wage, let alone my age.


----------



## Aelwyn

Thanks everyone!

DW: This focuses on skin care and makeup. I can take complementary courses for hair, nails, relaxation massage, etc (which I hope to do in order to expand my employment options). 

As for what I'm thinking today.......I feel GREAT! I slept well (minus the roomie waking me up at 4am to catch ANOTHER bat that was flying around the house), had less pain today than I have had in a loooooong time (didn't use my cane when I walked to the grocery store and drug store! Woot!), got my nails done, am making donairs for dinner tonight (with sauce from scratch). And it's GORGEOUS out. We got a cold front, so it's a whiff of autumn, finally!


----------



## Ghostess

That damned Fay IS one tough cookie. She's like the little storm that could! Mountains didn't stop her, coming ashore didn't slow her down, she even sped up and gained strength again after that. The fact that she's already done unexpected things is troublesome.

Tomorrow I will begrudgingly go get the propane tanks filled for the grill and replenish our bottled water supply. It's not like I don't need those things anyway and better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## GothicCandle

A 14 year old friend came over to help with yard work today and was so impressed with all the halloween "Junk" I have scattered around. He said he would be my helper on halloween night! yay! I Can always use a helping hand.


----------



## pyro

just one hand---


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*wooohooooo Hurricane Fay missed us and I haven't heard of any major damage to anyone else, yet anyway. I was convinced, once again, we would get hit so I went all out to prepare. I think I'm just going to leave the shutters up for the rest of the season.*


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Glad to hear your okee-doe-kee.


----------



## Lilly

August 20 is . . . . National Radio Day


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love listening to the radio!

The kids left for their third day of school... however the first two were half days. 

A whole day to myself!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Good for your Ms. Wicked. You'll probably be in your sewing room whipping up some lovely design!

I can't believe for August in NJ we are having temps in the 80's. Usually, we are in the 90's and hitting 100 degrees. I usually get tomatoes and peppers from my garden a week after July. This year I started picking my veggies in the middle of August. This is crazy.


----------



## Black Cat

It was 49 degrees this morning in North Jersey.........Brrrrrrrrrrr I'm not complaining though. Hope it stays cool. Love this kinda weather for prop building.


----------



## Ghostess

My feet are cold. The moon flower seeds that we planted a while back are finally growing enough to start beginning to bloom. There's one lonely flower out there.


----------



## Spooklights

It was cooler here today; low 80's. Just got back from a nice long walk, and I can't believe it was dark before I was even half way through the neighborhood. It's a beautiful night here; stars are out and all we need is a few geese flying over for it to be absolutely perfect.


----------



## Lilly

August 21 is . . . . National Spumoni Day


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Happy Friday!!!!!

This morning, I have to take my son to the doctor. He was sent home yesterday on the possibility that he has pink eye. I couldn't get him in to the doc yesterday and quite frankly, it looks like he's just rubbed his eye (tired...).

So I didn't get much done around the house. I'm glad it's Friday!!!

Last night, we finally downloaded the camera software onto Tony's old laptop. I got the vacation pictures from the Pacific Northwest uploaded. It was the bestest vacation ever!


----------



## Samhain

Oh lord, I've just burned a hunk of hair out of my fringe (bangs)!
Brilliant, it's my bday party tomorrow and I've got a big chunk of short, frazzled hair in the middle of my forehead. Is it too late to make it a costume party?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Darn, car repair just ate my Halloween budget whole.


----------



## Bloodhound

Nice pic's Ms W


----------



## Ghostess

Yard's flooded, router's fried... tired of being stuck inside listening to the tornado warnings.


----------



## Fangs

Yikes, sorry to hear your having a bad day Ghostess!

So, first week of school and son had to miss today --- turns out he's got strep throat...  Hubby has sore throat too, but supposedly tested neg for it. Thanking the stars that I don't have a sore throat... 
Getting frustrated at football pants already... and now I need to look for a box to send a friend a gift...

Have a Terrible Weekend Ya'll!!!! (well, not really a terrible one, know what I mean?  LOL )


----------



## Fangs

Ms W.... do you ever wonder why similar things always happen to us at the same time????


----------



## BoysinBoo

LOL. 
It's the Suessian Florida Hit:

Yard's flooded,
router's fried...
tired of being
stuck inside

listening to
the tornado warnings.
Man, I really hate
Friday Mornings.



Deanna Hears a...what was that...did you hear that...No I don't have cabin fever...you're just jealous because the voices talk to me... you are not their favorite...ooo, I'll build another prop!


----------



## Lilly

I know how you feel Ghostess..
Hears hoping you don't get flooded out. ghoul luck

Boys...that was pretty good


----------



## Lilly

Mrs.W..nice pics

I almost forgot this day is ...thats what happens when you work midnite to noon

August 22 is . . . . Be An Angel Day


----------



## r0b3r7

I always tell my students, take a piece of paper. Draw a line vertically down the center. On the left, write everything they say, on the right everything they do. Fold the paper in half down the middle and look at the right hand side. That's what you've got.

'or---Actions speak louder that words.'
'or---Everything of form is temporary'

Be Present


----------



## Lilly

August 23 is . . . . National Spongecake Day


----------



## Samhain

August 23 is my birthday! I'm 20 

*stops plugging his own birthday now*


----------



## GothicCandle

Samhain said:


> August 23 is my birthday! I'm 20
> 
> *stops plugging his own birthday now*


Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## Lilly

August 24 is . . . . Knife Day

guess it's time to sharpen them all.


----------



## slightlymad

Ah Sunday BLAH school shopping


----------



## Lilly

August 25 is . . . . Kiss-And-Make-Up Day


----------



## Bone Dancer

Still not seeing much out there for Halloween yet. The dollar stores seem to be getting some things in.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love to Kiss and Make Up!!!!!!

Well, another week off and running. It seems like it should be Thursday instead of Tuesday. School got off to a not very smooth start... first, the little guy was sent home because his eye was red (turned out to be nothing per Dr.). Then Alex got a cold. And we're skeptical about the new school.

Mr. W has been working a lot since we got back from vacation. I can't wait for this weekend!

Today is a busy day - lots of running around and appointments.


----------



## turtle2778

Well Kellie take heart, my little ones both got a cold their first week back to school. They were suddenly in close contact with a lot of germs...go figure. It never fails to happen every break they are fine and then back to school is germ heaven and they get sick. Ive got a bit going on myself running errands and working on fence sections. Ive gotta add ALL those fence toppers :googly: I may passout from all that heat LOL. Im still hoping the Army will somehow love me and say my husband doesnt have to move, but Im not holding my breath.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey guys! Da Weiner checking in with ya. I can't believe I scheduled to have all four of my wisdom teeth taken out this Friday. Hubby looked at me funny last night when I confirmed with him to take me to the dentist and informed me that it was Labor Day Weekend. I have been so to damn busy this summer that I didn't realize it. I need to slow down. Oh well, if anybody needs my words of wisdom - you have until Friday at 9:30 a.m. Other than that, I will not have no words of wisdom to give!


----------



## BoysinBoo

Just got off the phone with my buddy (one of the many Boys in Boo). He drives for Fed Ex Mon-Fri, but in two weeks he starts working Saturday's at Spirit. 

Can you say Employee discount? Sure, I knew you could.

He said that they delivered the tables to fill up with delicious spooky goodness today. The spooky goodness should start arriving next week.


----------



## GothicCandle

BoysinBoo said:


> Just got off the phone with my buddy (one of the many Boys in Boo). He drives for Fed Ex Mon-Fri, but in two weeks he starts working Saturday's at Spirit.
> 
> Can you say Employee discount? Sure, I knew you could.
> 
> He said that they delivered the tables to fill up with delicious spooky goodness today. The spooky goodness should start arriving next week.


 no fair! when i worked at spirit there was no employee discount.


----------



## Spooklights

The year is really flying by, isn't it? I'll have to start looking for where the Spirit is going to be in our area!


----------



## Lilly

August 26 is . . . . National Cherry Popsicle Day
August 27 is . . . . Petroleum Day


DaWeiner..you should make a wise man with your teeth.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Is it Friday yet?......


----------



## Bone Dancer

So how is it that I went from being pretty much on time with my prop builds to OMG , I am almost out of time.


----------



## Lilly

August 28 is . . . . World Sauntering Day
(a leisurely walk )


----------



## BoysinBoo

You don't here the word "flouncy" very often anymore. It's too bad. Just saying it can make you feel lighter. "Flouncy". There. I can start the day now.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I really don't want to go to work tonight. I want to stay home and finish "improving" my dollar tree gargoyles.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Black Cat

Yeah it's Friday!!!!!!!!!!!
It's back to work day for me.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I hope your day at work goes well BC! 

Thank God It's Friday!!!!!!

This has been such a busy week. I'm so glad the weekend is finally here! MW has been out of town and should be home around 4:00 or so. 

The forecast for this weekend here is glorious! I have a lot to do today, including hitting the grocery store!


Have a safe Holiday weekend!


----------



## AzKittie74

It is midnight and I just got home from work and it is CRAZY out!!! I live in a vacation town, everyone from California comes here for our lake, river and casinos. I saw about 10 people pulled over on my way home and I swear I have NEVER heard so many sirens as I did tonight. The poor police and fire guys are earning their money tonight.
I am definately staying home this weekend!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Lots of crazy people driving this weekend. I plan on staying home were its safe. Maybe a steak on the grill and some corn on the cob.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

> I live in a vacation town, everyone from California comes here for our lake, river and casinos.


I bet I get more crazies than you ,AZ.....


----------



## AzKittie74

I think they come from me and go to you Wyatt! haha (since your right up the road)
(And btw.. Do you have a make n take out there Wyatt???)

Now that I am all moved I can't find ANY of my prop making utencils DARN IT! masking tape is hiding, hot glue gun is MIA and I wanna scream. 
Tomorrow is .... "Prop making tool treasure hunt day"! 

It is starting to feel like home though *smile*


----------



## AzKittie74

I think they come from me and go to you Wyatt! haha (since your right up the road)
(And btw.. Do you have a make n take out there Wyatt???)

Now that I am all moved I can't find ANY of my prop making utencils DARN IT! masking tape is hiding, hot glue gun is MIA and I wanna scream. 
Tomorrow is .... "Prop making tool treasure hunt day"! 

It is starting to feel like home though *smile*


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, it's always something.

We took the dogs for a walk a while ago (kids on bikes) and returned to a message from England that Mr. W's aunt is in the hospital - she had a stroke.

The details are sketchy. She's 81 and lives on her own just outside of London. Her health has been poor for a while; she has had high blood pressure and is very unsteady on her feet. She was found outside walking by a neighbor. She's lost her speech and it's unclear if she was looking for help or if she was just wandering.

Sadly, this is Mr. W's dad's only sibling. She never married so Mr. W and his brother are her closest relatives. Thankfully, her good childhood friend is at the hospital with her. Mr. W's mum is waiting for more info. 

Hopefully we'll have more info soon about exactly how mild or severe of a stroke this is. I know they are complex.

Poor Mr. W.


----------



## Lilly

To tell you the truth I am glad Harley 105 is over I am beat..There was more people here than ever before. If any of you ever been to Summerfest here it was even worse with crowds. But all in all had a great time. Ghoulbug came down for it also..she had fun.
She doesn't ride ( yet) so she was on the back of hubbys bike. The new museum for Harley is great. All in all they had alot of events going on, and lots of bands, street partys, and 3 days weekend events. 
One more day off ...we are heading down to Twin Lakes to party with friends down there today. Hope everyone had a Good weekend.
keep an extra eye out for all the bikers going home and keep them safe.

Mrs.W I'm sorry to her about the Mr.'s sister ..Hope she is recovering


----------



## Lilly

August 29 is . . . . More Herbs, Less Salt Day

August 30 is . . . . National Toasted Marshmallow Day

August 31 is . . . . National Trail Mix Day

September 1 is . . . . . Emma M. Nutt Day


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, Mr. W's aunt had another stroke over night. She now cannot eat/drink nor can she walk.

It's a sad prognosis. His brother is at the hospital now so when he returns, he'll call with more info.

Otherwise, we've been doing stuff around the house. The weather here is nice so I'll be taking the dogs for a walk in a few moments.


----------



## Vlad

I'm so sorry to hear that Kellie.


----------



## trishaanne

I hope Tony's aunt gets well soon Kellie.


----------



## Black Cat

Sending well wishes to you Kellie and your family. Hope she gets well soon.


----------



## Black Cat

Last day of summer vacation for me. It's back to work on Wednesday.


----------



## turtle2778

Weeds, Weeds, and more WEEDS!! How do they come back so quickly. They are choking out my flower beds UGH!! I hate pulling weeds, it almost makes planting pointless. Otherwise i plan on doing some more village work and possibly some prop work depending on my husband. He's off from work now for a month   too bad he has to leave for 3 years after that month


----------



## AzKittie74

6am here and I think it is gonna be a good day! 
Can't wait to get home from work so I can start monster mudding! It was a hard night for me, trying to NOT start mming hahaha I had to keep talking myself out of starting, it was to late and I want to devote a couple hours to it, can't wait can't wait can't wait.

Well wishes to your family Ms.W I hope she gets better soon!


Oh turtle! a month with out your husband! how nice.. I'm jelous! hahaha but 3 years I don't think I could do.

Have a great day Haunt Forum!


----------



## Fangs

Ms W, I'm sorry to hear about Mr W's Aunt. Please know that you're in my thoughts!!

T ~ I'm sorry to hear that you have to be without your hubby for 3 years.... i couldn't do it, your a strong person! Just keep hanging here, we'll keep you company!!

As for what I'm thinking right now----- :devil: YaY!!!! Yesterday was 87, humid and so windy I can't believe I'm still herel.... Today--- its 70, cool and a little wind after some rain this morning--- I LOVE cold fronts... It feels like October today!!!!! what---- oh no, props not done.... oh wait.... its still September! :googly: LOL


----------



## Death's Door

Hello everyone! Hope you guys survived the Labor Day weekend. 

Hey Ms. Wicked - Sorry to hear about Mr. Wicked's family. I will keep them in my prayers. 

Well, I had all four wisdom teeth taken out - no stitches, not too much pain, and no breakage, no bruising and no problem so far. The swelling went down by Friday night. They were all removed in 22 minutes on Friday morning. On Saturday, I didn't feel like doing anything but I did go out and mow the lawn and treated myself to AC Moore and Michaels for some Halloween shopping with my store coupons. Did very well and got a scary Dracula bust for 50% off and picked up a few other things to start working on some Halloween projects. Still taking it easy and eating soft foods until Thursday. I can't believe how fast Halloween is coming this year!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Went to see who had thier halloween stuff out. Target, Walmart, Kmart looking like by the end of the week. Menards had thier stuff out. I have a Walgreens opening up on the 11th and I hope they got thier Halloween stock in .


----------



## Lilly

everyone should like this one......

September 2 is . . . . . National Beheading Day


----------



## Hauntiholik

September 2 is . . . . . Haunti starts a new job day!


----------



## Black Cat

Congrats Haunti on the job.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Yes indeed, Congrats Haunti . Did you tell them you have to have Halloween off.


----------



## AzKittie74

OMG Da Weiner!!!all four taken out and still Halloween shopping! your a trooper!!!

Congrats on the new job Haunti! Hope it doesn't take up to much of your time ;O)

It was amazing today!!! nice and cool and a heavenly breeze *sigh* it felt like FALL! fingers crossed that it stays.

10:28pm and I am finished with my prop for now and ready for bed, I think I am getting old hahahaha UGH!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks peeps! My job is very easy going and flexible. Taking Halloween off won't be an issue at all.


----------



## Fangs

Congrats Haunti!!! Wooohooo for having the day off!

Told my co-workers before work started that I was also taking the day off.... Gotta do what we gotta do for our Haunts!  lol


----------



## Bloodhound

Congrat's on the new job, Hauntiholik!


----------



## AzKittie74

I have had tunnel vision all day...pumpkin making is all I seem to think about hahaha I couldn't wait to get off work so that I could work on him some more. I think I'll finish him up and make a HUGE one for the front door. Hats off to Stolloween for the great How to!!! (Altho I tweeked it to fit me better) It was just what I needed.


----------



## Lilly

Congrats on your new job Haunti... woohoo


----------



## Lilly

September 3 is . . . . . Skyscraper Day


----------



## Revenant

Finally got around to dumping the pix off my camera from the weekend... hope your Labor Day weekends were pleasant. I took my 3 nights to my usual campsite by the river. Away from the phone, the traffic, the cars with their damned bass thumpers blasting rap at 2am... I had this to contend with:










And it was only me this time, so my whole weekend fit into this tidy little package:










Too bad I missed the registration deadline to secure a campsite along the Current River... that's my fave, deep with nice crystal clear water... but they said only First Come First Served is available. Well I'm not driving 3-plus hours to find out there's no sites available to camp! Oh well... the Meramec's a bit murky but hey it's still an Ozark river. Problem is I wanted to paddle a 14-mile float so they put me in on the Courtois, which was way down in level and I had to drag... a LOT. Lots of reaching down and pushing off the bottom. A few miles of that and I've pretty much had enough lol ...Hey, too bad buddy, there's only one way back to the campsite and that's downriver!







At least it was a beautiful, gorgeous day, not too hot and clear blue skies aplenty. I really needed this weekend.

Kellie I'm sorry to hear that things aren't so pleasant at your end. My prayers and well wishes go out to MrW and his aunt and family.


----------



## Death's Door

Haunti - Congrats on the new job. They don't know how lucky they are to have you aboard.

Hey AZ - yes, all four wisdom teeth out on Friday and Halloween shopping on Saturday. I also mowed the one acre of lawn that day tooo. Still taking it easy and healing fine. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Bloodhound

Nice pictures rev, I could only imagine myself right there on the river. I think I should plan a trip soon. The picture looked so good.


----------



## Lilly

September 4 is . . . . . Newspaper Carrier Day


----------



## Bone Dancer

Raining, a good all day soak. My plants needed it.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Ghostess, maybe you should just buy a boat.
There's more comin'.

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hyrdjYP7I8[/nomedia]


----------



## Black Cat

Is it Friday yet??????
Went back to work Wednesday. It's been a whopping 108 degrees in the kitchen I work at. The month of August has been absolutely wonderful as far as weather and comfort. September rolls around and the kiddies back to school and the temps soar to over 90. No AC in the school I work at.


----------



## AzKittie74

Beautiful pics Rev!!! LUCKY!!!!


It is FRIDAY!!!!!

It's funny when I use to stay at home I wished for something to do and now that I have TOOO much to do I wish to stay at home.haha I think it is just this time of year that I want to be home, so I can decorate and make decorations, I need a job that gives me all of fall off. Know of any??


----------



## sharpobject

*gotta sell my "baby"*

It's been awhile coming now and I have to face the fact that I have to sell my baby. She's served me well for 7 years but she's just not as dependable as she used to be. My brother surprised me and painted her while I was on vacation in 2003.


----------



## Lilly

September 5 is . . . . . Be Late For Something Day


----------



## Lilly

nice car sharp..thats too bad you have to sell it


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Lilly said:


> September 5 is . . . . . Be Late For Something Day


*huff puff* I'm here...did I miss anything?


----------



## Lilly

September 6 is . . . . . Fight Procrastination Day

come on guys get those props done today


----------



## Vlad

Can't we put that one off until tomorrow Lilly?


----------



## turtle2778

I wish I had known that sooner, I would have gotten a list together of things I wont get done. LOL.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Lilly said:


> September 6 is . . . . . Fight Procrastination Day
> 
> come on guys get those props done today


Does that mean that we should fight tommorrow instead of today? I'm confused.


----------



## Fangs

UUUUUGGGGGHHHHH!!!!! We lost again..... 26 to 12..  We look good in practice, now why can't we win a game?????? This is depressing...... Thinking maybe I should bribe the kids with brownies.... Who doesn't like brownies, all warm and moist with walnuts...... I know our 6 ringers would like them... LOL.... doh.. maybe next saturday...


----------



## Lilly

September 7 is . . . . . Neither Rain Nor Snow Day
so far so good


----------



## turtle2778

LOL, good to know lilly. Im thinking the sun is hot and I wish I had some shade. Im outside sweating like a wh*** in church aging these bluckies. I shoulda aged them in the garage then hung them outside, but of course i didnt htink of this until i was out there sweating.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Autumn is definitely in the air here. It's cooled down here, although it's supposed to be in the mid 70's from tomorrow through the rest of the week.

Yesterday I continued with chores, so much was not done last week. Today I'll be up in my sewing room.


----------



## Lilly

cool isn't the word Mrs.W it was 49 when I left for work this morning ...
I think it's about 65 here now..but better than hot.


September 9 is . . . . . Teddy Bear Day


----------



## Fangs

Teddy Bear day..... Doh (said to the tune of the 2 old guys from the Muppets)... there goes my mind spinning again... Like there aren't enough UFP's already! (UFP's = Un Finished Props) Must... Stop..... Brain..... Spinning...... :googly: LOL


----------



## BooGirl666

*TODAY IS THE BEST FRICKIN DAY!!! BOO IS NO LONGER A BUM!!!!!! I GOT A JOB!!!! FINALLY!!!! *does happy dance over and over again**

not the best job in the world but finally the plague of "your over qualified" bullcrap is OVER! o no... wait a min... no more staying up late... crap..............


----------



## Bone Dancer

Congrats Boo, so what ya doing job wise


----------



## Bone Dancer

Seen some leaves today that were just starting to turn. There always seems to be some trees that are earlier then the rest.


----------



## BooGirl666

Bone Dancer said:


> Congrats Boo, so what ya doing job wise


Thank ya  just cashiering at a department store gonna still look for a job in my career.. I am going to try and juggle this job and another if I find one :googly: we'll see how that goes


----------



## Lilly

Congrats BOO...


----------



## GothicCandle

just got back from vacation, boy, so much to catch up on!!!


----------



## Bloodhound

Congrat's Boo!!


----------



## Lilly

geez I skipped right over yesterday....

September 10 is . . . . Swap Ideas Day


----------



## Lilly

September 11 is . . . . No News Is Good News Day

Please Take a moment of silence today in memory of all the people we lost on this tragic day .


----------



## sharpobject

I was walking the dog this morning on my dirt road and this huge bird flew above us. I think it was a hawk of some kind. It's wing span was I'd say at least 3 feet (guessing). It was below the phone wires so it wasn't that far away from us. Took my breath away. Gotta love mother nature.


----------



## Bone Dancer

sharpobject said:


> I was walking the dog this morning on my dirt road and this huge bird flew above us. I think it was a hawk of some kind. It's wing span was I'd say at least 3 feet (guessing). It was below the phone wires so it wasn't that far away from us. Took my breath away. Gotta love mother nature.


Three feet sounds big for a hawk, but it would be close to that anyway. Do you have any eagles nesting in the area. It might have been a young eagle. They dont get the white heads until they are older. 
No matter what, your right, it just so fun to see.


----------



## BooGirl666

I never thought it would be sooo good to say I HAVE TO WORK TODAY! lol i know thats gonna change real soon but hey today im loving it!


----------



## Aelwyn

I'm thinking that the white trash teenaged girl and her hoodlum friends should actually ATTEND school. This is the second day this week that she stayed home, smoking up a frenzy (both legal and illegal substances) on the front porch while her mom is gone, and making all kinds of ruckus!

When I used to skip school, I never hung out at home. What's with kids these days?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, last night Mr. W took my little guy to his Pack Meeting for Scouts. They still didn't have a den leader for the Wolves, my son's age group.

Long story short, they talked Mr. W into being co-den leader with somebody else; if they didn't get somebody, there would be no Wolves this year. The other guy said he travels a lot so that means that Mr. W will be doing everything! lol

I personally don't like being in charge of large groups of kids - not my thing. I'm sure Mr. W will be ok with it.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hats off to MrW, he is a braver man then I am. I was a substitute teacher for a few years and that was enough for me..


----------



## sharpobject

Mrs W - today's kids can certainly use good influences and role models in their lives - who better than Mr W?

BD - Yes, we have eagles in the area, but I didn't know they didn't get their white heads until later - maybe it was an eagle. I'll have to start taking my camera with me on the walks.


----------



## Lilly

Mrs.W. That happened to me one yr also..My kid wanted to be in cub scouts and they had no leader >guess who..It ended up okay only did it one yr..I had a park by my house so we did alot of nature stuff and even did an easter egg hunt for them.


Sharp..It could have been a turkey vulture also ..they are huge

September 12 is . . . .

National Pet Memorial Day 

and 

National Chocolate Milkshake Day


----------



## Lilly

Rain Rain go away come back after Halloween....
It was posed to be nice out today but still raining.

To Everyone down in that Hurricane zone..get out and stay safe


----------



## Lilly

September 13 is . . . . Defy Superstition Day


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yes, keep safe to those down in Texas.

Lily, I'm not surperstitious at all!

It's a rainy day here. We'll be working on the coffin and I'll also work on the Grieving Widow costume. I'm undecided what to make for dinner, but I do feel like cooking.

We're getting down to the wire now... I hope everybody has a productive prop-building weekend!


----------



## Dr Morbius

I'm fricken BORED!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You've got to be kidding me!!....?
This has been a very stress full 2 months here.
I'll trade you a little stress for some boredom....?



Dr Morbius said:


> I'm fricken BORED!


----------



## Lilly

September 14 is . . . . National Cream-filled Donut Day


----------



## Black Cat

Oh I love cream filled donuts. 
Well it's another overcast hot sticky day her in NJ. Guess it's time to put the AC back on so my projects have a chance of drying.


----------



## pyro

crap its rainning again , ill never get anything done, 2 weekend in a row


----------



## Ms. Wicked

_I'm singing in the rain..._

OK, actually I'm not. But I thought it.

I guess it will be another indoor prop/sewing day. I got a bit sidetracked yesterday looking information up on the internet although Mr. W made some progress with the toepincher. I'll be continuing with my costume.


----------



## Joiseygal

Painting my cellar, but atleast I'm doing something productive. I hate to paint! Anyway back to work, I hope I can do something fun later on.


----------



## Black Cat

OMG it's bloody hot and humid outside. I had to run inside just to cool off.
Well at least I got another prop finished and another in progress to keep me busy this week.


----------



## pyro

well just got the news -that my daughter is getting married on oct 30, 2009, she wanted the 31 but didnt want to take away from the kids & me


----------



## Bone Dancer

Rained yesterday and all day today.
Congrats pyro


----------



## spideranne

We finally got a nice weather day!!!! Ike blew through yesterday with some rain and winds but today it was sunny, mid 80's and the humidity was finally bearable. Yipee!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Congratulations pyro!!!! How exciting for your daughter!!!!!

I love weddings, they're such happy occasions!

And just think, it probably won't be long after that until you're a grandpa!


----------



## Black Cat

Congratulations pyro!!!!!


----------



## Joiseygal

Congrats Pyro! 2009 will be one heck of a year.


----------



## pyro

Ms. Wicked said:


> Congratulations pyro!!!! How exciting for your daughter!!!!!
> 
> I love weddings, they're such happy occasions!
> 
> And just think, it probably won't be long after that until you're a grandpa!


bite your tounge 
well now its going to be in 2010 she wants it on a saturday:googly:


----------



## Aelwyn

pyro said:


> well just got the news -that my daughter is getting married on oct 30, 2009, she wanted the 31 but didnt want to take away from the kids & me


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Lilly

Oh a Halloween wedding...
Is it going to be a reg wedding or a costume wedding?
Congrats to your daughter Pyro..
I've seen some cool halloween wedding cakes.


----------



## Lilly

September 15 is . . . . Felt Hat Day


----------



## Black Cat

Oh bummer, I don't have a felt hat.

It's Monday already!!!!!!............yuck back to work.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love wearing hats! I have a few felt ones!

I'd like to give an honorable mention that it's also International Dress Day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, I'm a bit dismayed and anxious this morning...

I got the results of my blood count tests in the mail on Saturday. This was following going into the doctor on Wednesay for the tests to try to get to the bottom of why I've been tired, losing hair, cold, dry skin, dizzy, swelling feet for the last several years.

When I was leaving on Wednesday, the nurse said it usually only takes a couple of days to get the results, that they should have them by Friday and they'd give me a call.

There was no call on Friday and instead the results arrived in the mail on Saturday. A box was checked off next to the statement "Please Call".

I don't know how to interpret them and spent a heck of a lot of time on the computer this weekend trying to decipher things. 

What I do know is that my white blood cell count is low, 2.9 on a scale of 4.0 - 12. This is combined with low-ish blood pressure of 90/60. It could be nothing. And I shouldn't have googled stuff because low white blood cell counts bring up lots of nasty search results.

I called the doctor's office this morning... the nurses are busy drawing blood and the doctor is at his other office today. I know I'm not the only patient and this could be absolutely nothing. I just wish they wouldn't have said they'd call, then not call and send results in the mail. Surely they know that people don't know how to interpret this stuff and that they will go to the computer to research: googling only freaks people out.

So I didn't get much done this weekend and I'm completely distracted. I just want to know why my white blood cell count is low and what it means, if anything.

I have to to out in a while; hopefully I'll hear something by the end of the day.


----------



## AzKittie74

It was chilly this morning!!! YAY! evenings have been cool also, Fall is coming!
been to sick to move so no prop making going on here. hoping that I can catch up.

I hope they contact you soon Mrs. W, I am in the same boat at the moment and waiting it horrible!!!!


----------



## Revenant

Weather's freakin' unreal. All week it was weirdly cool. Then this weekend it was 90 degrees with like 90% humidity. Then Ike blew through early Sunday... depending on where you were in St Louis, it either just rained for a few hours (my 'hood) or you had roofs blowing off, cars & houses being flattened by trees, and cars floating down the street while firemen rescue people from drowning in their houses. I know that this wasn't even a shadow of the devastation in Texas, but fer pete's sake, this is _St Louis_!!!! Dead center of the U.S... How the hell did that thing retain so much power after crossing half the framjammin country over land??!!?!?!?


----------



## Fangs

Chilly here too AZ!!!

Congratulations to your Daughter Pyro!!

Oh my dear Ms W.... I do hope it is nothing. Yep, my doctor-sense tells me I'm sure of it--- (hope that made you smile!) Know we're all pulling for you dear! wait..... boy did that come out wrong.... (hope that made you smile too!) :googly:


----------



## pyro

Revenant said:


> Weather's freakin' unreal. All week it was weirdly cool. Then this weekend it was 90 degrees with like 90% humidity. Then Ike blew through early Sunday... depending on where you were in St Louis, it either just rained for a few hours (my 'hood) or you had roofs blowing off, cars & houses being flattened by trees, and cars floating down the street while firemen rescue people from drowning in their houses. I know that this wasn't even a shadow of the devastation in Texas, but fer pete's sake, this is _St Louis_!!!! Dead center of the U.S... How the hell did that thing retain so much power after crossing half the framjammin country over land??!!?!?!?


lol its windy and hot up here suppose to be , cause of ike


----------



## Aelwyn

Ms. Wicked: I hope everything is alright! I'm sending positive thoughts your way....keep us updated!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Thanks everybody...

Sorry to have whined. It's just frustrating, trying to get to the bottom of stuff.

The nurse finally called back. The doctor isn't worried about the low blood count because everything else is ok.

I won't go into details, but I do think it has to do with my thyroid. In England, I was on thyroid medication for a slightly underactive thyroid. After moving back here, I've tested in the normal range, though close to the borderline... the scale/cutoff apparently is different here to the UK, so the doctors here WON"T prescribe the tyroxine... but he wants to prescribe f*cking antidepressants. WTF? I'm tired, cold, dizzy and losing hair - not depressed!

Despite me pointing all of this out, they don't care. And the nurse ended the conversation by stating curtly "And that's the doctor's answer for today." The End.

Mr. W is pissed off and were going to find another doctor.

Any way, rant over. I appreciate everybody's concern and don't want to ramble on here any more.

Carry on.


----------



## Bone Dancer

A little ranting now and then is good for the soul Kellie. I still think your a vampire and didnt know it. ( cold, low cell count, Mmmmm sound like vampire to me) Hang in there Kellie, try cutting back on the garlic in your cooking too, it might help.


----------



## Aelwyn

Ms. Wicked said:


> Thanks everybody...
> 
> Sorry to have whined. It's just frustrating, trying to get to the bottom of stuff.
> 
> The nurse finally called back. The doctor isn't worried about the low blood count because everything else is ok.
> 
> I won't go into details, but I do think it has to do with my thyroid. In England, I was on thyroid medication for a slightly underactive thyroid. After moving back here, I've tested in the normal range, though close to the borderline... the scale/cutoff apparently is different here to the UK, so the doctors here WON"T prescribe the tyroxine... but he wants to prescribe f*cking antidepressants. WTF? I'm tired, cold, dizzy and losing hair - not depressed!
> 
> Despite me pointing all of this out, they don't care. And the nurse ended the conversation by stating curtly "And that's the doctor's answer for today." The End.
> 
> Mr. W is pissed off and were going to find another doctor.
> 
> Any way, rant over. I appreciate everybody's concern and don't want to ramble on here any more.
> 
> Carry on.


Gah! Those are ALL symptoms of a thyroid problem (I have many friends with that issue), and he wants to put you on antidepressants? *sigh* That seems to be all docs want to put people on. Drug 'em up so they complain.


----------



## Lilly

anti -depressant ..of course he's probably gettin a kick back on it .
that's the answer to everything now...


----------



## Lilly

September 16 is . . . . Stay Away From Seattle Day and Collect Rocks Day


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Thanks folks - it's just insane. Yeah, I refuse to take depressants for something else (mild underactive thyroid) that I was previously diagnosed for. Challenge the doctors, and they cop an attitude. We're going to find another one.

Lily, my son collects rocks!!!!!! 

It's a gorgeous day - sunny and cool but pleasant. I've already opened up all of the windows for fresh air. I'm going to try to have a productive day around the house.


----------



## Bloodhound

Yeah, I'm going to have a great day! Walking around with my head down, looking on asphalt for rocks to collect!!! wooo-hooo!!


----------



## Bloodhound

Hang in there Ms W !!! You have already figured out that your Doctor is a quack! (next!)


----------



## Dr Morbius

Make sure your new doc prescribes a full thyroid workup, including TSH, FT4, and Thyroglobulin tests. When those tests come back, he/she will HAVE to prescribe proper meds based on those tests or it's malpractice. Just be persistent.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Mrs. W,
A few years back I was diagnosed with Graves' Disease (Hyperthyroidism). Before the doc figured it out, he thought it was nerves and/or depression also. He prescribed anti-depressants. I took them for about a day and a half while we were waiting for my TSH levels to come back from the lab. He called me personally (a little frantic) and told me to stop taking them immediately. It seems they can stimulate the Pituitary to produce more TSH which in turn cause the Thyroid to produce more Thyroid Hormone. Something you need more of.
Not to be a negative Nancy, but if you can't get them to treat it properly, you might consider the anti-deps. 
I have the same problem you do now, 'cause I had the oblation theray, and we killed almost my entire Thyroid. I'd weigh like a bajillion pounds if it weren't for Synthroid.
(Shawn steps off soapbox)
I know it'll all work out for you. Thyroid crap is scary.


----------



## Lilly

I collect rocks also...I love them.
only the ones that I think are special though 
(a certain marking or color)
I have one from alaska a friend brought me too...its clear


----------



## pyro

Ms. Wicked said:


> Thanks everybody...
> 
> Sorry to have whined. It's just frustrating, trying to get to the bottom of stuff.
> 
> The nurse finally called back. The doctor isn't worried about the low blood count because everything else is ok.
> 
> I won't go into details, but I do think it has to do with my thyroid. In England, I was on thyroid medication for a slightly underactive thyroid. After moving back here, I've tested in the normal range, though close to the borderline... the scale/cutoff apparently is different here to the UK, so the doctors here WON"T prescribe the tyroxine... but he wants to prescribe f*cking antidepressants. WTF? I'm tired, cold, dizzy and losing hair - not depressed!
> 
> Despite me pointing all of this out, they don't care. And the nurse ended the conversation by stating curtly "And that's the doctor's answer for today." The End.
> 
> Mr. W is pissed off and were going to find another doctor.
> 
> Any way, rant over. I appreciate everybody's concern and don't want to ramble on here any more.
> 
> Carry on.


i was thinking menopause
my wife has thyroid problems- aalways being tested , she on synthroid


----------



## BoysinBoo

"I guess sometimes there just aren't enough rocks." Forrest Gump


----------



## Lilly

*woohoo life is good*

pic from www.boxofrocks.com


----------



## pyro

i took the kids to mine some stones in NC it was cool they had a ball, my daughter is always picking up a rock or two on our walks-


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Lilly said:


> *woohoo life is good*
> 
> pic from www.boxofrocks.com


Thanks Lilly, almost lost my drink on this one!


----------



## Lilly

YW FE ..its a great pic


----------



## Lilly

September 17 is . . . . National Apple Dumpling Day


----------



## Ms. Wicked

pyro said:


> i was thinking menopause


Don't get me started. 

Thanks again for everybody's comments. We'll figure it out one way or another, starting with a new doctor. I may simply be stuck in a borderline-thyroid situation. Who knows the reasons the scales differ from one country to the next. Health care is, well... that's a debate for another time. Hopefully we'll find a new doctor and a way around the system, or a doctor who's not afraid to think outside of the "black and white" box. But I refuse to have antidepressants thrown at me as a way to look like they're doing "something" instead of looking for the right answer.

In the meantime...

Remember the Apple Dumpling Gang? I've never actually had an apple dumpling. But I love apples and I love dumplings.

I've just cut up one of pumpkins from the garden. I'm roasting it, then will puree it to make some bread. Not sweet bread/cake but for a savory loaf to eat with cheese and wine.

I'm also planning to get cranking on Halloween stuff up in the seiwng room.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I cooked the pumpkin and made the pumpkin rye bread, although I've not tasted it yet. I hope it tastes good!

I also made good progress on my costume today. The lace was basted on all of the skirt pieces, then the skirt pieces were sewn together. Depending on what's going on here later, maybe I'll be able to squeeze in a bit more this evening.


----------



## AzKittie74

Did some work on my pumpkin, made the arms and hands and attached them, he looks so cute! the next one will be a bit more on the scary side. I think the key to getting a prop done is to only have a shot or two of Jager, any more than that and I get distracted hahaha.


----------



## turtle2778

Is it wrong to flattered over a 15 year old saying you are a MILF? Yes I realize its derrogatory, but he's a teenager. My son's friend saw my picture in my son's wallet and says "Who's that she's HOT!?!?" My son was NOT happy about that and said "she's my MOTHER" and he said "dude ur mom's a MILF" LOL. Needless to say, my son was very upset. He came home and told me and I laughed and he's like MOM its not funny UR A MOM!! I said, "well you think Cody's mom is HOT." He said "she is, but she's not MY mom. YUCK"


----------



## pyro

hahahhahahahaa T thats too much


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I was educated on that term a few years ago....cool, 'cuase you are hot but....you do know what it means, right?


----------



## turtle2778

Yes I do which is yucky in that way. Im no cougar!! LOL. It was just nice to be seen as someone besides my kids mom.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Cougar.....are you sure?



Phone lines are open. LOL


----------



## BooGirl666

OMG! finally!!!! i have power hopefully for good this time! too bad it wiped out my dsl box and my router...  got a new dsl and hard wired it to my lappy... stupid stupid hurricane winds just had to just come here and mess all of cincy up i swear *rolls eyes*


----------



## Lilly

September 18 is . . . . National Play-doh Day


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm so glad that I don't have Play Doh in my house anymore! That stuff is awful if it gets into carpeting! LOL

I can't believe how glorious the forecast is for the next week: mid 70's and abundant sunshine! I already have the windows thrown open to get fresh air through the house.

I plan to work more on my costume today. Next up is working on the bodice, which has some boning, so it's a bit more time-consuming. I really hope that this one turns out ok.

Then tonight, I'm making meatloaf for dinner with mashed potatoes and green beans. The pumpkin-rye bread was used for the lunch sandwiches today...


----------



## Bone Dancer

All right, good weather for the next few days, the paint might even dry and I can do some set up tests and check the foggers to see if they work.


----------



## AzKittie74

Super freakin day today!
I got a house warming gift from a client today... A Shackled hanging creature man! I love that this sweet little older lady actually got me a Halloween prop for my house warming gift hahaha she is the sweetest!
I am not sure if it is the caffine or what but I am just loving today! Get to paint my pumpkin tonight (maybe) and start another one YAY!, I'm so easily excited.
Oh and I got a raise, and I get to start classes in Oct. I wonder if more great things will happen to me today??
* Doing happy dance* ;O)


----------



## smileyface4u23

My FAVORITE tv show premiers tonight - Supernatural. I can't wait. Too bad I have to work @ job #2. Hopefully I'll get off work on time (10:15), and I can watch it tonight...I'll be so upset if I have to stay too late and have to wait to watch it until tomorrow. I haven't gotten off work on time so far this week though, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm tired.


----------



## Lilly

September 19 is . . . . National Butterscotch Pudding Day


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love butterscotch pudding!!!!!!!

I need to get to the Boy Scout office/store and get Mr. W a uniform, the den number patches and a Wolf neckerchief for my son. The pack is assembling this afternoon to march in the homecoming parade!

Poor Mr. W - he doesn't like parades! But as assistant den leader, he's out of luck! LOL

I, on the other hand, love parades!


----------



## Bloodhound

September 19th (every year)
is International Talk Like A Pirate Day.


What's a horny pirate's worst nightmare?
A sunken chest with no booty!


----------



## AzKittie74

HAHAHAHAHA!!!! Blood thats a good one.

TGIF!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeah, I just figured out today is Friday.
I woke up thinking it was Thursday and 1 more day....crap!

And WAS a good one BH!


----------



## AzKittie74

How sad! Hubby is in Tucson and my teens are all out with friends and my pre-teens are busy with this game the HAVE to beat and here I sit all alone and bored! I painted but don't really feel like making a new pumpkin right now. I am trying liquid courage right now but I don't think it will work haha.
Weird day! since I moved here both of my dirt bikes have been stolen (on different days) and this morning one of them is in my front yard with different stickers all over it and parts removed but not in to bad of shape, WHO would risk getting caught by RETURNING a stolen vehicle?? hahaha so weird! I had the deputy out to take my " I have one bike back report" and he said " Hey maybe they'll return the other one in a day or two" haha seriously strange!
I can't wait to get the privacy fence up and the garage built!!!! ( we have a white picket fence right now haha)


BORED!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Had a small project to do at work today.
After 4 hot glue burns,3 interruptions,2 paper cuts,and 1 sneezing fit, I had to give up.
I guess I'll finish it on Monday.
So much for the "creative" process........


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm still tired.


----------



## Bloodhound

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I'm still tired.


C'mon snap out of it and drink some coffee. We have alot to do today!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Mr. W is out running errands - he took the car for a spin and the kids joined him.

When they get back, we're going to have a quick lunch and then it's coffin building!


----------



## Bone Dancer

My lawn mower is up and running again. Now I can get back to the really important stuff.


----------



## Fangs

How does one "shake off" one of those days where you put your foot in your mouth not once, but twice?????  Where's the duct tape when you need it?


----------



## Fangs

Believe it or not, I was going to change my avatar.... but after today, it stays..... I really do have a big mouth----both feet fit.... :googly:


----------



## Lilly

September 20 is . . . . National Punch Day

grin and bear it Fangs...LOL....>>>>then drink (spiked) punch


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Fangs said:


> How does one "shake off" one of those days where you put your foot in your mouth not once, but twice?????  Where's the duct tape when you need it?


Hey, I'm always putting my foot in my mouth! I'd like to think people think it's part of my charm! 

Seriously, we all have days like that. I bet you're more worried than the person on the receiving end. Don't sweat it.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YAY!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cubs win - say hello to the NL Central Division Champs!!!!!!!!

Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilly

BOOOOO...cubs 

September 21 is . . . . World Gratitude Day and International Banana Festival


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love bananas!


----------



## pyro

gee thanks for sharing--but we all know--and saw


----------



## Fangs

Lilly said:


> September 20 is . . . . National Punch Day
> 
> grin and bear it Fangs...LOL....>>>>then drink (spiked) punch




LMAO.... wow... did i ever get punched!!!! (But I punched him back) Exactly what I did-- drank spiked punch, and added a slice of banana cream pie! Great minds think alike! (cheers!) 
 


Ms. Wicked said:


> Hey, I'm always putting my foot in my mouth! I'd like to think people think it's part of my charm!
> 
> Seriously, we all have days like that. I bet you're more worried than the person on the receiving end. Don't sweat it.


Thanks Ms W, Please send some of your happiness my way.. I've been told I'm a little on the grouchy side! :zombie: (wink wink)


----------



## turtle2778

CUBS WIN!!!! I got tingley all over!!!!! Im not going to say it out loud but Im sure gunna hope for it!!!!


----------



## AzKittie74

New episode of True Blood in 5 min, then Weeds! I love Sunday night t.v.
Got some Fall cleanig done today and think I'll unpack all my Halloween/Fall boxes tomorrow and see what will look good where.


----------



## Black Cat

Yuck it's Monday and I'm sick. Swollen glands, sore throat and feel like crap. It's gonna be a long week for sure. Both kids are sick as well.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Take two asprin, drink plenty of fluids, and get lots of rest. There ya go Karen, saved you a office call. I bet the kids dragged it home from school. Nothing like having all the disease in the area all in one spot. Anyway, I hope you feel better soon, you got prop work to do.


----------



## sharpobject

Karen - I hope you feel better soon. BD's right - not a good time to be sick. My sure-fire cure for a sore throat is hot tea with a teaspoon of blackberry brandy - works every time.


----------



## Fangs

Black Cat said:


> Yuck it's Monday and I'm sick. Swollen glands, sore throat and feel like crap. It's gonna be a long week for sure. Both kids are sick as well.





sharpobject said:


> Karen - I hope you feel better soon. BD's right - not a good time to be sick. My sure-fire cure for a sore throat is hot tea with a teaspoon of blackberry brandy - works every time.


Sorry to hear your sick, Hope you get to feeling better soon BC!!!

Sharpobject--- I'm gonna have to remember to try that this sore throat season!


----------



## AzKittie74

Get well soon!!
I have a kid in bed with the flu right now also, Thankfully I am over it and can take care of her now.
Sleep, sleep, sleep

Today is the 1st day of Fall!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooklights

Happy Fall to everyone!

Black Cat and AzKittie, I hope you and your's get well soon!


----------



## Aelwyn

Starting my first class tonight! I have to grave the bus in exactly 8 minutes. Sooooo excited, and nervous! 

I'll likely be the oldest person in class, too. LOL!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Aelwyn said:


> I have to grave the bus in exactly 8 minutes.


How do you grave a bus??














hehehe
I guess you're a fast digger.


----------



## Aelwyn

Hauntiholik said:


> How do you grave a bus??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe
> I guess you're a fast digger.


Hahahaha! Hallowe'en on the brain, much? :googly: :jol:

The good news is that I LOOOOOOOVE my class.  I was so worried I'd hate it, because I was so looking forward to it.


----------



## AzKittie74

Thank you Spooklights. My daughter is feeling alot beter! she even got up and made brownies for dessert tonight. Thankfully the fever broke.

Aelwyn congrats on the new classes!

I put all of my responsabilities aside today and went and visited a friend who is having a hard time health wise. It was the perfect way to start Fall, we sat outside by the pond and enjoyed the day. I really need to do that more often! and build my own pond!


----------



## Black Cat

Ok, Tuesday four more days to go. Still feel like crap. 
Out of 13 gals I work with 5 are sick so we are dragging our butts. As if being sick isn't enough, they send me a new girl to train who doesn't speak English. How am I supposed to train someone in food service if they don't understand what I'm telling them?????? Should be another fun day for sure.
Thanks for the well wishes.
Gonna have to try that tea and brandy recipe if I manage to get through the day.


----------



## Lilly

kill to birds with one stone..just drink the brandy 

My friend is sick too yup, must be a flu going around.


----------



## Lilly

I think I must have been drinking that punch too.I forgot yesterday national day of...
September 22 is . . . . Hobbit Day and Dear Diary Day

Today September 23 is . . . . Checkers Day and Dogs In Politics Day


----------



## AzKittie74

Dogs in politics! That just might work!

Filling fell out in the middle of the night, I am terrified of the dentist and now I have to go in and get it fixed *whahhhhhhh* I know that it is a irrational fear but it is still a FEAR! I already have butterflies and my appt. isn't for 8 hours. hahaha gonna be a long day!


----------



## sharpobject

I LOVE my dentist. Too bad you don't live near me. Even if you have to get a needle - you don't feel a thing. He said he practiced on himself until he got it right - lol.


----------



## spideranne

I hate being sick, the kind of sick that sucks all the energy out of you so you are good for nothing. :xbones: That and while being sick your ISP disconnects your internet because of a mistake that they made and now claim they can't correct for a week.  You can't be at home sick without the internet, that is torture. I came to work today even though I'm only halfway better just to have the internet.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Lilly said:


> Dogs In Politics Day


Dogs In Politics Day!!!! lol

*MITSY FOR PRESIDENT *- _And she approves of this message._


----------



## Lilly

Very cute MRS W...

I hate dentist too so much that when I was little I let them drill without any numbing, cuz the needle hurt worse...duh
now its gimme a shot. and get on with it.

hope you feel better spideranne


----------



## Black Cat

It's only Wednesday and I'm still sick. I just woke up with frog voice and all I want to do is go back to bed with a box of tissues and some drugs. Well that's not happening since I have to go to work. 
Spideranne hope you feel better, sorry to hear about the internet, that's a bummer for sure.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I hope you guys will be feeling better soon. It's not a good time to get sick!!!!

Well, I spent all morning at the school library. The school is bar coding all of their books... It's going to be a lengthy project.

Now I'm hungry.


----------



## Vlad

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rain starting tomorrow thru Saturday, partial clearing on Sunday


----------



## Lilly

they have been saying rain for past 2 days here and nothing yet now it's posed to be this afternoon , well thats almost gone now to oand still no rain...Hang in there Vlad maybe it won't get ya just yet.


September 24 is . . . . Festival Of Latest Novelties


----------



## BooGirl666

HOW FRICKIN SWEET IS THIS! another job called and offered me a job! woo um hoo i think... I'm going to be workin 2 jobs now


----------



## pyro

BAD GIRL !!!!!!!!--- now you can afford a new swirly


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

pyro said:


> BAD GIRL !!!!!!!!--- now you can afford a new swirly


Correction Sir, she can now afford TWO swirlies!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Got some more lumber today, so its back to the shop tomorrow.


----------



## AzKittie74

Hope everyones feeling better by now!

Congrats on the 2nd job Boo!


I lost motivation! just can't sem to start or finish anything right now. So I hung up some Halloween things around the house hoping that it will help me get into it but so far no dice. The flu is bouncing around my house so maybe it is just that I am fighting it off still or again or whatever haha. It sure is nice to see some of my decorations around the house though.


----------



## ubzest

Iam wondering the same thing I wonder every night at this time... what in the world am I doing up! I know why really, I need my halloween fix! during the day I try to get as much as I can done. today was pretty productive tho. I got alots of bones and a few skelletons done by wood staining them . got some things places in the right rooms for the haunt, repainted some tombstones and moved the coffin by my self! no wonder Iam tired.
Oh Ya , I got my grimm reaper done, hes cute!


----------



## Monstermaker

We had a practice run through in the haunted house tonight. We officially open up on Friday. The actors (all 60) seemed to be motivated during orientation, but when it came down to the actual task of scaring people, some of their performances were lack-luster at best. It makes me wonder what the season will hold in store for our patrons. Granted some of the newbies have never scared people at a professional haunt, and in turn, they may have been scared to perform at their potential. Hopefully it was all just opening night jitters, and at our official opening, things will right themselves.
Only time and the screams of fear will tell....


----------



## Lilly

Monstermaker..I'm sure come opening night all the excitement and everything will bring out the best in them ..it's a little different when you are actually trying to scare people then just practicing. Ghoul luck to you.


September 25 is . . . . National Comic Book Day


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I used to love reading the Archie Comic books!

It's another glorious day here in central Illinois - low 80's and fresh. This weather is supposed to stay with us through the weekend. I can't wait to get stuff done!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Monstermaker said:


> We had a practice run through in the haunted house tonight. We officially open up on Friday. The actors (all 60) seemed to be motivated during orientation, but when it came down to the actual task of scaring people, some of their performances were lack-luster at best. It makes me wonder what the season will hold in store for our patrons. Granted some of the newbies have never scared people at a professional haunt, and in turn, they may have been scared to perform at their potential. Hopefully it was all just opening night jitters, and at our official opening, things will right themselves.
> Only time and the screams of fear will tell....


I was wondering, do you give your new people any training or a demo?


----------



## BoysinBoo




----------



## pyro

Rain Again----nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Lilly

Boys...I always liked that pic.
it's been nice here, got to work on my snake head woohoo


----------



## Bone Dancer

Had a very productive day, up to the point when my jig saw died.


----------



## Monstermaker

Bone Dancer....Yes, they receive training, and we even pair them up with veteran actors to show them how to work a scene. In order for them to be considered, they have to audition when they come in to fill out an application. If they make the cut, they are hired to be an actor, they all auditioned well, hence my dismay from our practice run. 

Lilly... I'm sure you're right about opening night. Thanks for the vote of confidence, and well wishes.


----------



## Black Cat

Finally it's Friday. Still sick and short staffed at work. It's looking like the weekend will be a complete wash out with heavy rains, flooding and wind through Sunday.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm sorry you're still not feeling well Karen. You should come here: I'll take care of you - make soup, bread and feel-good meals. We could work on projects outside in the garage or the deck - the weather is gorgeous here. Take care of yourself.

I've been making steady progress on the Grieving Widow gown. It's a big project. Yesterday, I cut the rest of the fabric for the dress and train. I still need to cut the skirt lining and all of the netting for the train and bustle... but it's getting there!

Poor Mr. W has been racing around trying to sort out his Cub Scout Wolf Den. He agreed to help out as Assistant Den Leader... he went to his training course on Wednesday and met with the Pack Leader yesterday to get things rolling for the Den since they are already behind. The guy who volunteered to be the Den Leader is blowing off phone calls and emails... Thankfully MW has a sense of responsibility and doesn't want to let the boys down.

I'm so glad it's Friday!


----------



## pyro

ok woke up this morning feeling like i got hit by a semi--did anyone get the plate number


----------



## Fangs

TGIF!!!! Too bad I have to go to work.... but on the other hand, No Football practice!! YAY!!!!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Fangs

sorry to hear that pyro, yes I did, i'll pm it to you!


----------



## pyro

hey fangs that plate number ???? -----had a cop friend run it,,,,,, it comes back to you--


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday kids!!!!!! With all the rain heading our way in NJ, I will be working inside on some of my Halloween projects. Hubby and I worked on our grapevine scarecrow last week so I just have to dodge the raindrops when I go outside to measure him for his cloak. I haven't yet took a picture of him even though he's halfway done but I am hoping to get a picture of him on Sunday when the weather is suppose to clear up a little in our neck of the woods.

Bone Dancer - I hope you get your jigsaw up and running soon.

Black Cat - Take this weekend to get your rest and get better.

Ms. Wicked - Can I come over. That offer sounds tooo good to be true!

Fangs - what did Pyro do to you to set you off and floor it? It must have been a dirty look or something, right? heheheheheh


----------



## Lilly

September 26 is . . . . National Good Neighbor Day and National Pancake Day

It's also my sons Birthday..Happy Birthday David...XOXO


----------



## Bloodhound

Happy Birthday David!! Now where the hell are those pancakes? I'm starving!


----------



## morgan8586

that time of year again....I need to start working on my props


----------



## GothicCandle

morgan8586 said:


> that time of year again....I need to start working on my props


Need to start?!!?!?!?!?


----------



## Lilly

September 27 is . . . . Crush A Can Day


----------



## RavenLunatic

*Rain on the tin roof makes me feel either languorous or amorous, sometimes both lol*


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I liked pancake day.
Is there a french toast day?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well, it's the middle of the nite and I am wide awake, might has well go work in the shop for a while.


----------



## Vlad

Lilly:I missed crush a can day, damn

Raven:More fun and games?

Wyatt: Now you're talking

Bill: No, this (4:36AM) is the middle of the night, lol


----------



## pyro

Is This Rain Ever Going To Stop-


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm sorry the weather is disagreeable pyro - hang in there!

We watched _The Craft _last night after doing an assortment of errands and jobs around the house. Mr. W went for a bike ride with the kids.

I think today is going to be a similar day. The forecast is for the upper 70's and sunny. T-storms are forecast for tomorrow then it's the upper 60's and sunshine for the next week.

Wednesday is October 1. I presume folks will be uber-busy working on their props.


----------



## RavenLunatic

Vlad said:


> Lilly:I missed crush a can day, damn
> 
> Raven:More fun and games?
> 
> Wyatt: Now you're talking
> 
> Bill: No, this (4:36AM) is the middle of the night, lol


*only with a worthy opponent or partner, as the case may be :devil:

Ashley has managed to give me her flu from last week. started sneezing and getting dizzy yesterday afternoon. now i'm totally congested. but i'm refusing to allow it to make me miserable. i just spent a lovely morning in bed with soft music and daydreams. 
And yes, Kellie I'm sure I'll get back to the dungeon to work on props at some point today lol.
And, Manny I agree. the rain sucks but sometimes that's a good thing. especially, if you've been in a drought. 
Hope everyone else is having a fun Sunday. ttys*


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Boo to the flu, Raven
Feel better soon


----------



## Lilly

Brewers win woohoo


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I got the ruffle sewn onto my skirt and cut the skirt lining pieces...

I'm thinking another week and a half - two weeks on this. I'm progressing at an enjoyable pace, though. Rushing sewing projects always ends in disaster for me. I'd rather have fun and get less done overall.

OK, time to start dinner - meatball bake tonight.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Meatballs you say....?


----------



## GothicCandle

Did a redo on my witch today, should have taken pictures......oh well, tomorrow.


----------



## Adam I

I hate when work cuts into my prop making, We got hit with a big job so some long days coming up.


----------



## Lilly

I was so happy football was on yesterday, and that the brewers won I forgot this 
September 28 is . . . . Ask A Stupid Question Day 


Today is ...September 29 is . . . . Poisoned Blackberries Day

so I will mix them together...

How sick will you get if you eat poisoned Blackberries?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I don't know Lily, how sick will you get if you eat poisened blackberries?

I got the skirt and bodice attached, then attached the skirt lining... Then I sewed the zipper in... and I have the remaining lining pinned and ready to hand slipstitch tomorrow... then I can begin the ruffle collar then the start the train....


----------



## AzKittie74

Im in the middle of making a HUGE pumpkin it is BIG! I need two for my path, but was stopped by a flood! had a tiny drip under my kitchen sink and it somehow turned into my 2nd living room being flooded! Gosh darn it! luckily we have a plummer friend, he will be here tomorrow afternoon, til then it is paper plates and styrofoam cups haha
I'm tellin ya it is BAD LUCK CITY where I live! MAN! But I'm not down, I am excited! after work tomorrow I'll finish the huge pumpkin and start the 2nd one, WooHoo! Not sure I'll make my quota (50 pumpkins) for my pumpkin patch but I'll make as many as possible!


----------



## Dr Morbius

I'm in prop builder depression this year. I can't get the casting material I need for my witch head project, my other two witch heads (there was to be a trio of witches) fell and the jaw mechs broke, then as I was working on my groundbreaker I fried my servo board. Nothing is going right and I feel like I SUCK at prop building now, and I dont feel a recovery is going to happen in time to finish. I feel like crap right now. Sorry to be such a downer, maybe I'll snap out of it soon. I sure hope so.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Hey Doc, 
Eat some Halloween Candy.
It works.


----------



## Lilly

or maybe a candy corn shot would help doc...

September 30 is . . . . National Mud Pack Day
there you go Doc ..you need some spa time.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I hand sewed for over three hours today... I didn't get as far as I'd hoped to, but nevermind... It's a good thing I got an early start on the costume.

I also made bread and did tons of laundry, found a new doctor and put in a few calls to neighbors to see if we can find a babysitter. Then I did homework with the kids, Then I started dinner, Mexican styled chicken casserole.


Where has the day gone?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well Kellie if you would stop loafing around all day, geeeeez.
And then taking the easy way out with making mexican styled cassirole.
Wow, Iam tired, time for a nap.


----------



## AzKittie74

Was about to go to bed when the dogs decided it was time for a walk, I heard someone (thing) crying got all freaked out, the dogs refused to go back in because business wasn't finished yet and heard what I believe was my neighbor beating his wife or a child. Was the weirdest saddest cry. I got the dogs inside and my oldest to go out with me to investigate and get the address for the police and nothing, not a beep. then we come back to the house and we hear the cry again and someone running on the pavement hard toward us. I think he was watching us the whole time we were checking things out. We hurried inside and locked the door but still never saw anyone. Now I am all amped up and worried for who ever it was that was crying.
Wondering if this move was a good idea


----------



## Monstermaker

Got some interesting news tonight. A local news station in Chicago (WGN 9) wants to tape their morning show from our Haunted Attraction. They've asked us to put their TV personalities through the make-up and wardrobe process. The big boss told them we'd do it. My only concern now is making people look scary enough at 5am. Hmmm....maybe we won't have to do any make-up, I mean my wife always looks scary at 5am.


----------



## Black Cat

Another rainy overcast day. The good news is after today the weather looks to be in the 60's with plentiful sun through Sunday.
Off from work today so I'm busy getting some sewing done now that I got my machine back from the repair guy. It works beautifully, just like having a new sewing machine. 
Got the pattern cut for my Genie vest so it's off to the sewing room and a little prop work in between.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

hee hee Bill - the Mexican chicken turned out well. The boys loved it!

AZ, be careful. Sounds like you've got some violent, unstable neighbors.

Monstermaker, how exciting! Be sure to post any pictures or links for us!

BC, I can't wait to see your genie costume. I'm so glad that your machine is fixed and running like a dream. Happy sewing my friend!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Monstermaker, Wow, 5am, I'm not awake enough to see someone scary. but kudos to you and your people MM. Keep us posted and tell us when you will be on the air.

MsW, So do you do meals on wheels to Mich. 

AZ, What Kellie says, you be careful.


----------



## gypsichic

how cool is that MM! you'll be so excited you won't hardly sleep all night anyway


----------



## Lilly

MM..that's good news so you'll be up at what 1am to get make-up going...
ghoul luck to you guys

AZ...have you heard anything else on that, watch your back in case..keep a phone on you.

October 1 is . . . . . World Vegetarian Day and Magic Circles Day


----------



## AzKittie74

Ohhhhhhh man! I am starting to think I moved into the Twilight Zone!!!! 
So I am using my carpet machine to suck out more of the water that flooded my livingroom and a guy knocks on my door, I have 2 dogs that don't like visitors so their barking and I can't hear the guy so I open the door and this guy about 19 yrs old say "Hi just wanted to get to know the neighbors, you don't beat teenagers up on Wednesdays do you? I figure it is a joke and smile, "No I don't "I say "but I have to go sorry" the dogs are at my legs trying to get to him and he gives me a weird look and say "fine, my name is Rob nice to meet ya" and puts out his hand, well I watch cold case file so I know NOT to shake the strangers hand and say " nice to meet you, dogs are gonna get out sorry have a good day" He got furious! He scared me. I wasn't sure what he was about to do so I shut and locked the door. He walked across the street to my neightbors house, they left their garage open and he walked right in, I thought OMG I am such a jerk it must be one of their friends. But no 2 seconds later the guy is walking out of the garage yelling, Thankfully my neighbor chased him away. They said he told them he wanted to start a neighborhood meet where we could all discuss our fears and when he asked him what are you selling the guy got really mad. WHAT? At this moment HE is my fear. I just pray that some little old lady doesn't open the door to him and let him in.
He looked to be on meth in my opinion. 

THankfully I saw the little girl from the house that the noises were coming from last night so she is atleast ok.

I am a pretty quiet person, don't want to know anyone elses business, I have enough of my own but this neighborhood seems to be full of drama! I hope that these are rare events and that I don't have to deal with any of this on a regular basis!

CALGON TAKE ME AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Holy CRAP!

I think a hot tub full of bubbles.......and as much wine as you want!
I'm so glad you didn't let him in!!!!!


----------



## Lilly

Oh geez ..seems to me the noises you heard were from in the same direction but not that house ..maybe he was the one doing it and he recognized you from you being outside. Keep your door locked AZ and if he comes over again call the cops. 
I don't know too many kids at any age that would come up to your house and ask you specifically about something that happened. He's trying to cover him self..
you have a mystery Scooby -Do


----------



## Hauntiholik

I hope you feel better Sinister.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, we survived our first den meeting. It looks like it's going to be a small group, which suits us just fine.


----------



## Monstermaker

Thanks all... 
Seeing as how they (WGN 9) will be taping it live on Monday, October 6th, for their AM show (which starts @ 6:00 am central, I believe anyway), I'll be setting up my dvr the day before to record.

Lilly.. I work nights 11pm - 730am. So I'll already be wide-awake. We'll be open Sunday night for business, I'll leave from the haunt at 10pm to go to work, and come back to the haunt @ 4am to start. (My boss is so cool, he let me use 2 hours vacation time so I could get back early enough...Yay Boss.)

As far as pictures go, I'll do my best. The wifes the camera whiz, but she'll be in costume and acting.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Today I plan to do not much else other than sew my costume.


----------



## Lilly

October 2 is . . . . . Name Your Car Day
Thunderbird- Dakota 2


----------



## Lilly

October 3 is . . . . . Virus Appreciation Day


----------



## Hauntiholik

Now why would I want to appreciate a virus?


----------



## GothicCandle

All hail Mono! the three month make you wanna die virus!


----------



## Bone Dancer

O' sure, virus gets a day, but what about bacteria mmmm or fungi ?


----------



## Lilly

haha..
yeah haunti I was wondering same thing ..


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I am so tired and crabby tonight
Someone give me a good swift kick to shake it off, please


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frost warning for tonight. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Black Cat

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...........It's a brisk 39 degrees this morning. Hope the sun comes up soon and warms things up.
The good news is I just finished sewing my Genie vest this morning. Very pleased with the way it turned out. 
Now for some HOT coffee.


----------



## scareme

In case you haven't noticed I've been gone for awhile. Mom had a heart attack and I've been up in Iowa. (She has no PC, not even a CD or DVD player) Am back in OK for two weeks for Dr's appts and to see hubby before he leaves for Turkey. Then back to Iowa til X-mas. Won't even be here for the 500 tots. Daughter will have to handle that. Anyway good to be catching up on the forum. Been watching my Hauntforum DVD to put me in the Halloween mood. :xbones:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nice to have you back, unfortunate news though.
How's she doing?


----------



## pyro

GothicCandle said:


> All hail Mono! the three month make you wanna die virus!


and you know this because---------


----------



## Lilly

Scareme....Glad to see you are back , hope your mom is doing well!!




October 4 is . . . . . National Golf Day


----------



## GothicCandle

pyro said:


> and you know this because---------


Yes, I've had it... and your contagious for a whole year!!! Not joking!


----------



## pyro

ouch- i know it sucks my cousin had it and wasnt right for awhile


----------



## Black Cat

Yuck rain..................go away......... So much for the weather men who have been saying a beautiful weekend was in store for us.


----------



## Lilly

Yes BC we are to get rain this afternoon also..then I believe mon too 
maybe it will snaek around us ..



October 5 is . . . . . National Storytelling Festival


----------



## scareme

Today I opened one of my boxes and one of my ceramic skulls had gotten broken. Glued inside was a little ceramic Easter bunny. I guess when they were sitting on the shelf of the storeroom in the off season, and the skull ate the bunny.


----------



## Lilly

now how weird is that scareme


----------



## Monstermaker

Well, the WGN 9 tv crew won't be joining us until Tuesday morning @ 10 am now. They decided that it would be better to tape the segments of the show, than to go live. I guess it might work to our advantage, as we won't be rushed to apply their make-up, and will be able to totally "monsterize" them.

Not sure when it will air, but as soon as I know something, I'll post it.


----------



## Lilly

looking forwrd to that MM...


October 6 is . . . . . German-American Day and Come and Take It Day


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's another beautiful day in central Illinois - I hope it lasts through the end of the month but that could be a tall order.

Mr. W finished unpacking and cleaning the garage. We now can fit all three cars in it!!!!!

I went for a 7 mile bike ride this morning; it took me 43 minutes. My legs feel all wobbly now! That's what I get for not taking in proper exercise for a while!

I'm going to head up to my sewing room to work on my various projects. Time's a ticking...


----------



## Death's Door

Hello everyone. Had a very productive day yesterday. Worked on decorating the outside yesterday and last night worked on my Spooky Towne display. Last night while I was working on Spooky Towne, my hubby asked me why I was sooo particular about where things went and how I kept everything from falling over and and not having things look too cluttered. I replied by telling him that was my job as being Mayor of Spooky Towne. He just looked at me and smiled. I know what he was thinking.......


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mmmmmm, Mayor of Spooky towne, ya I know what he was thinking, but I am sure he knew you were a little crazy anyway. How about a pic of the town or can I find it on google earth?


----------



## Black Cat

Mayor of Spooky towne too funny. I second the pics.

Brrrrrrrr it's freezing this morning. A big 37 degrees this morning. Is it too soon yet to turn on the heat? I have a feeling it's going to be long winter.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

LOL DaWeiner! Yes please post some pics!

No, it's not too early to turn on the heat. You need to go by the weather, not the calendar.

It's going to be in the low 70's and rainy here today and part of tomorrow. I made progress on my costume yesterday afternoon: the lining is hand stitched in place now. Today I will finish tacking the front drape, then work on the neckline ruffle.

I'm so glad that this week isn't as busy as last week.


----------



## Lilly

Y it's way too early to start paying the big bills..if I can I am waiting until nov..LOL

I put up my stakes and pillars for the cemetary last night ..have to dig out the entrance gates.

October 7 is . . . . . National Frappe Day
(a thick ice cream milkshake often made with cream instead of milk, and sometimes sweetened with malt.)


----------



## Bone Dancer

I seem to recall we called them Malts and not Frappe. You could get either a malt or a milkshake. And you needed french fries to dunk into them too. Wow, thats been a very long time ago.


----------



## spideranne

Ok, how sad is this. I finished pounding in my graveyard fence stakes, about 60 pickets. I have 3 blisters and my forearm is so sore that my hand is shaking. I didn't realize I needed to do grip exercises to prepare for set up.


----------



## GothicCandle

my mom was awesome and bought me purple lights, however they are PINK! not very halloweenie at all. she says we can return them and get a different color. yay.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Weather is starting to warm a bit and I got some work done today. Getting back into the prop making mod again.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Build Bill! Build!

The weather here is gorgeous again. Sunny today, around 70, then hitting the upper 70's and even 80 by Sunday. Then it looks like it's going downhill.

I shall make the most of the nice weather by going on a bike ride before heading up to my sewing room. It was good to make some progress on it yesterday. Still lots to do on it though.


----------



## RavenLunatic

*It's in the 50's and gray here today and it sucks. I need to be warm damnit. at least so far they were wrong about the rain. that's something I guess. I think I need someone to literally light a fire under my ass. alright, time to get back to work. my party got moved up to this weekend and I'm nowhere near done. *


----------



## beelce

Hey Raven L....Sunny and 70 here in Louisiana...and the grass needs to be cut again. My party got canceled this year so the pressure is off....Hope you have a great party!


----------



## GothicCandle

I think someone's messing with my mind. I made plastic bag pumpkins and put them around my door stop. I put out my witch and a grim reaper figure. I go out a while later to set up my vampire and I see that the pumpkins are not where I had put them. One of them could have been moved by the wind(it is quite windy today) but the other one moved in the other direction, where the wind could not have blown it. I brought back inside my witch and grim reaper figure and didn't put my vampire out, Don't want this prankster stealing stuff that I worked hard to make.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Those that steal props, become props.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Bone Dancer said:


> Those that steal props, become props.


I hope you're right Bill!

It's going to be another glorious day in Central Illinois - mid 70's and abundant sunshine! I'm going to take the dogs for a walk then continue work on my costume.

I made some good progress yesterday on the costume. There's still much to do on it though!


----------



## Black Cat

So I finially get a day off from work and it's only taken me 8 hours to get on the forum today. Everytime I tried to log on it came up saying the CPU usage has expired try back later. This has been happening none stop for the past several days. Guess I'll try again after Halloween.


----------



## Lilly

October 9 is . . . . . Moldy Cheese Day

October 10 is . . . . National Angel Food Cake Day

October 11 is . . . . It's My Party Day
not my party >>>could be yours


----------



## Bone Dancer

It's sunny and warming up, hopefully enough for paint to dry and glue to set.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday to all!

Yesterday when I got home from work, the hubby surprised me by setting up the Cemetary Fence. I was grinning from ear-to-ear while pulling up in the driveway. When I got into the house, I told him he did a great job but he should have waited for me to help out. The fence is a two-person job. He told me that while he was out there trying to set it up, our neighbor, Eleanor, *who is 84 years old*, came over and asked if she could help Mark to set up the fence with him. I couldn't believe this. I still have to thank her for that.

Then while we were outside checking out the fence, a couple of kids were walking by and told us we'll be seeing them on Halloween because they wouldn't think of not visiting the Jackpot House on Halloween!!!!!

I'll take a surprise and compliment like that any day.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Say DW, maybe Eleanor would like to dress up and be an actor for your haunt too. Even if all she did was hand out the treats. You never know until you ask. Sounds like she might be interested in that.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

wish I could get outdoors....AWESOME day here in MIch today!!


----------



## Lilly

Well it is a great day out..so I poly'd my wood snake and then did the 2 cans I made yesterday..
Also started corpsing a whole Skelly..still have the whole day yet
Supposed to go on a color ride tomorrow...hmm football/props---or ride
They are saying rain on Monday so it will be hard decision.
I loves me football.


----------



## Lilly

October 12 is . . . . International Moment Of Frustration Scream Day

seems appropriate this time of year with everyone trying to get their haunts up 
all together now...ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's another absolutely GORGEOUS day here in central Illinois. Yesterday was in the mid 80's and sunny and today should be a carbon copy...

We will continue with various decorating as well as some yard work, then go for a bike ride later in the day.

In the meantime, I'm making pancakes for breaksfast. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Mmmm...pancakes....eat a stack for me,Ms. W


----------



## AzKittie74

It is 68 degrees here in windy Arizona! I love it!!! just purchased my Haunt Forum hoodie *huge grin* I can't wait for it to get here.
Put a door "scene setter" up and the wind is beating it up! with cold weather comes wind here so props have to be heavy and or stuck good. I am affraid to put out any of my props so I have a dining room FULL of Halloween everything just waiting to be displayed. Each and every one of my props wether made or purchased is special to me and if some punk kids run off with it ....well that will just SUCK.
waiting for the security lights to be installed and the fence to go up is pretty much all I think about lately.


----------



## Bloodhound

"if some punk kids run off with it ....well that will just SUCK.
waiting for the security lights to be installed and the fence to go up is pretty much all I think about lately". -- AK, I feel for ya!!


----------



## turtle2778

Im there with you AZkitty. I put a lot of time, money and effort into the stuff Ive made and the things Ive purchased are NOT cheap. I would want to kill some kid who screws with my stuff. So far so good, but Im only putting out the expensive or impossible to set up the day of stuff now. Mostly cheap tombstones and lighting along with the huge arch, gates, fence and pillars.


----------



## rottincorps

All worked up about nothing.....I don't know why some people get so worked up about nothing. Example, You read a post, and now someone is sing the praises to that person for there talents. Then a few days later that same person is talking smack about the same person, that he put on a pedestal earlier, and this goes on and on, till now I want to help strengthen the situation out........BIG MISTAKE. Now even though your intentions are to point out the obvious, Now your part of the problem. When in fact the problem is the person who started all the hoopla in the first place.......Are we all confused now.
On that note a good thing to remember "Commen sense cant be taught" and stupid is what stupid does" 
Thank you for having a place where we can share ideas, and hope all have a good Halloween


----------



## Ms. Wicked

OK - I'm working on getting the lining finished for the toepincher today. I just sewed the bottom piece; I need to adjust a few things, but hopefully it will turn out well.

My little brother is in town today so he'll be staying with us tonight and tomorrow. I really want to get this lining finished. 

I'm back to work!


----------



## AzKittie74

Your right, Common sense can not be taught, but sometimes it is hard not to point out the obvious.


It is WINDY!!! gust are suppose to get up to 45, so far just up to 35. might not be a big deal to most of you but here in Az it is usually pretty still all summer so when it changes it is a trip! The wind has everything blowin around and now I feel like I have a balloon head, damn alergies. 
My door decoration blew off and there is NO chance of setting up anything today, Guess I'll study like I am suppose to haha.


----------



## Bone Dancer

The last few nights have been perfect for fall. Warmish, not a breath of wind. O' please let Halloween night be like this. For the last two years I have had wind and rain so turning on the foggers was useless. Maybe this year.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm hoping too, Bill! Last year was so cold and windy... 

I got about 80% of the lining finished today. I had to stop and make the lasagne, which is in the oven. No doubt, it'll be finished tomorrow.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mmmmmmmmm lasagne.

Kellie, do you do meals on wheels?


----------



## rottincorps

Its so windy ..............Its so windy a tombstone flew in my yard from down the street.........finders keepers?.........right?........The gusts are any where from 25 - 50 mpr.......and with out using a drop of gas's...........The firers are going to make it a pain in the Rosie red rectum to get to work tonight, but well make the best of it. Have a nice day.


----------



## Bone Dancer

No, you be a nice guy and take it back to the owner. Haunters do not steal from other Haunters no matter how big or small they are.


----------



## Lilly

Here ya go BD

Great Lakes/Midwest from farmers almanac

October 2008
1st-3rd Fair and cold. 4th-7th Squalls, especially Great Lakes area. 8th-11th Sunny skies. 12th-15th Cold winds and rain for the Ohio River, followed by clearing and cold conditions. 16th-19th Squalls Great Lakes area. 20th-23rd Colder and drier weather moves in. 24th-27th Wet weather, followed by clearing and colder conditions. 28th-31st Cold and dry just in time for trick-or treaters. 

November 2008
1st-3rd Stormy for Great Lakes. 4th-7th Dry and cold. 8th-11th Wet over Great Lakes, then fair and cold. 12th-15th Very unsettled weather sweeps in from the west. 16th-19th Fair and cold. 20th-23rd Rain and wet snow. 24th-27th Fair and cold for Thanksgiving. 28th-30th Heavy lake-effect snows (4 to 6 inches)


----------



## Lilly

October 13 is . . . . National Peanut Festival


----------



## Lilly

Yup what BD said rotten... I hope you were kidding...you wouldn't like it if that happened to you would you.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, canning done this evening....lots of hot sauce for next year.....ummmmmm.


----------



## rottincorps

Don't worry.......it made it back ...........now if only the wind could blow his crank ghost over here


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm tired.....and the day is just beginning.


----------



## slywaka1

Can't wait for my two days off starting tomorrow, going to try and finish my Stolloween-style pumpkins!

Ana


----------



## Vlad

I hear ya Jeff.


----------



## Death's Door

Bone Dancer said:


> Say DW, maybe Eleanor would like to dress up and be an actor for your haunt too. Even if all she did was hand out the treats. You never know until you ask. Sounds like she might be interested in that.


If things keep going the way they are are far as my Halloween to do list, I just might be asking Ole Eleanor for some help. I had an emergency dentist appt. yesterday because I thought I had a piece of wisdom tooth that was trying to work itself out of my gums. It has been very painful and is now infected. I had my wisdom teeth (all four) taken out August 29th so I assumed (yeah, I assumed) that it was just a piece working its way out. After taking a new X-ray of the area, it is determined that I had a jawbone spur and it was very infected.  So the dentist filed down the jawbone spur and they drained the infection. After this, he gives me my antibiotics and pain medication and tells me to take it easy for a week. I smile at him and just nod by head to agree that I will take it easy. Keep in mind that I'm hosting a Halloween Pokeno Party this weekend and am falling behind with my to-do list. Yeah, I'll take it easy. No problem. 

However, with the pain medication I'm taking, I am a lot calmer and I must say that my spider webs made from beef netting that I set up last night look pretty good.

I guess my interpretation of taking it easy will be instead of working until 2 a.m. in the morning I'll just work until 12 midnight. That might work.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I sure wish I could hire a cleaning service...the housework has taken a back seat to haunting...and it's really showing. Oh well...it can be clean after Halloween...


----------



## turtle2778

Im exhausted, why oh why do i do this to myself??? Stayed up late again and with one more late night I should have the village done. This leaves me the weekend to decorate the inside of the house and 1 week to do my finishing touches on everything before the party. I wont even get time to enjoy any of it, just like last year. I swear I planned ahead, but it just go away from me again. I just need 2 more weeks, someone tell me they have a magic wand and can stop time so I can keep working to catch up. None of these plans include cleanup either AAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rottincorps

YAAAAAHOOOOOOO! its Friday for me..........what?..........you need me .....When?.......crap........never mind......got to come back tomorrow ....yahoo overtime........gess ill have to work on my stuff later....


----------



## Vlad

Where's Lilly? Is today national "my butt's dragging" day??????


----------



## bignick

Are people going to get mad at my display because my skeletons are hanging from crosses? They look so bad ass and i really don't want to change it.


----------



## Death's Door

If it looks badass - Stick with it.


----------



## Lilly

Vlad said:


> Where's Lilly? Is today national "my butt's dragging" day??????


very sorry Vlad..I wil ltry not to let it happen again..

October 15 is . . . . White Cane Safety Day


----------



## Bloodhound

Glad that you are okay lilly! Now tell me. Just how doe's one go about keeping a white cane safe and why are they in danger?


----------



## Lilly

BH..I am not sure on that..

October 16 is . . . . Dictionary Day


----------



## Death's Door

Today is also National Boss Day. With that being said, where my gifts?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I don't have a boss! DaWeiner, I hope you get a gift!

I've worked on my costume today. It's getting there slowly but surely... With MIL coming in two days, I hope it gets finished! 

Other exciting news: Our fish had babies... had to catch the little ones and put up the nursery tank so that they don't get eaten!

Tonight we're just having pizza for dinner - no cooking. I hope my brother doesnt mind. He's been here since Monday and I've made something everything night. I need simple today.


----------



## Bone Dancer

No cooking, Wow Kellie, your turning into a slacker. j/k

Sunny but chilly today still got in some prop time. Should be able to start set up this weekend with the gate and the fence. Need to get some more tombstones done too.
Almost forgot, gota test the foggers.


----------



## Vlad

> I don't have a boss!


Tony left then, I take it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I was thinking the same thing Vlad....?


----------



## Lilly

October 17 is . . . . Gaudy Day


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday to all!!!!!

As for being Mayor of Spooky Towne, it's been a crazy two days. With the full moon that just happened, the crazies were all out running amuck in Spooky Towne. This is the report so far:



The werewolf gets lose and starts to chasing everyone down and peeing on everything


Drac was in town and impersonating as a spokesperson for a blood drive


The gravediggers are dessecrating gravesites


The reaper is breathing life into the corpses so the skeletons are dancing and partying in the graveyard


I caught the dead wedding couple making out in the gazebo


Frankenstein was wondering the streets and when he was picked up, he stated that the "good doctor" has made up a concoction and both had a nip or two or three,etc.


The swamp monster is terrorizing the drunken pirates while they are hulling stolen goods from their ship to the docks. Come to find out the Ole Swampy wants in on a piece of the action



The mortuary has been running non-stop-I'm going to have to check into that

I'm exhausted and I still working on the Halloween Pokeno Party that is on for tomorrow.


----------



## gypsichic

I am so ready to get out of this office today and get home to play


----------



## AzKittie74

Was off to work but the boss got sick and sent me home, well for the day I still work tonight but I am FREE right now YIPPEEEE.
Painted the kids bathroom last night and doing touch ups before the final coat, anything to keep my mind off of not being able to set up for Halloween I guess.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Happy Friday back at ya Weiner!

I just got back from grocery shopping, stocking up as my MIL arrives tomorrow; she'll be here until November 1. 

My little brother left this morning. It was nice having him around this week. The kids love him and last night the three of them disappeared into the basement having a Nerf Gun war and play PS2... 

So today and tomorrow I'll be getting the house in order. Sunday we're putting up the outside stuff - it's supposed to be a nice dayl

Enjoy your Friday!


----------



## turtle2778

Well lets see I have so much to do and my house is a disaster and guess who shows up to see what we have done?? The previous owners of the house. I had dishes in the sink and a sick kid on the couch and hadnt showered. There is nothing more embarrasing than having someone come over and ur house is distroyed. I just havent been doing much housework because Ive been doing halloween. I bet they left thinking, GOD WHAT PIGS!! At least my bed was made and the bathrooms were clean LOL.


----------



## Spooklights

Oh no, Turtle! Well, at least maybe next time they'll call first. Don't people always drop in at the worst times?


----------



## Lilly

October 18 is . . . . No Beard Day


----------



## AzKittie74

About to go to work, it is really nice out right now 73. but it is suppose to get to 98today UGH! So I guess I'll keep the top down. Taking the kids to Hardyville days after work, hoping that it is a great day!
I think I might have solved my setting up issue, but have to get the ok from the hubby to move the vehicles and seadoos, not sure how that will go over. But if so I can start setting up tonight! yippeeeeeeeeeee!
Have to my classes start in 2 day and I will be wayyyy to busy then.


Have a GREAT Saturday All!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, Mr. W should be here any minute with the MIL... He left earlier this afternoon to drive up to Chicago to pick her up from the airport.
!
I've been on the go all day getting things ready. I also baked cocoa cupcakes and made meatball minestrone soup. Figured that would be a good, light meal after a long haul flight.

<sigh> Wish me luck! I may go insane between now and November 1!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

<sigh> Wish me luck! I may go insane between now and November 1!

That's funny!

You have good wine, life will be tolerable.
Well, if the MIL doesn't drink wine, that is.


----------



## Lilly

October 19 is . . . . Evaluate Your Life Day


----------



## Lilly

I hung all the top lights in my tents and started on the wall hangings...5 hrs later ,almost done with those.
I was so happy to finally get my tubs out yesterday, was just having a blast opening them and seeing all my make me happy stuff.
Will go out later and check the lights when it's dark..
2 weeks of fun woohoo.


----------



## Bloodhound

Lilly, I just love those tubs-o-make me happy stuff!!


----------



## Lilly

October 20 is . . . . National Brandied Fruit Day


----------



## Bone Dancer

You know, I'm almost sorry my gate pilars are done, they made great work benchs laying on there sides. I may get some more styrofoam blocks and make a pilar for that very reason. Anyway I should be done and set up by the end of the week, which means I will have the week before Halloween to tweek and tinker with the small stuff.


----------



## Lilly

I just wanted to let everyone know my work is great..I am working in the office today and they still had my prop pic of the corpsed skulls I made as the wallpaper. woohoo
But I changed it to my new demon and the Captain says, "oh another one, thats different." 
They even let me hang pics of props on the wall.


----------



## spideranne

Why is the word cemetery so hard to spell. Every time I type it spell check yells at me. Can't there just be a universal vowel.


----------



## RoxyBlue

October 20, 1955 - "The Return of the King" was published as the third part of "The Lord of the Rings" (or so says Wikipedia)

Spider, I always want to put an "a" as the third vowel in "cemetery". Don't know why - it should be easy to remember it's all e's. And, actually, "e" is the most common letter used in the English alphabet (not from Wikipedia, but I seem to recall reading it somewhere) and therefore close to being a universal vowel.


----------



## gypsichic

i hate when songs go round and round in my head............she's a bad bad girlfriend..........


----------



## Vlad

Awake again most of the night. I'll probably sleep thru Halloween at this rate.


----------



## Lilly

October 21 is . . . . Babbling Day


----------



## Bone Dancer

Note to self: Start building earlier next year so you dont have to go out in the morning and build a fire in the wood stove to get the shop warm enough for the glue to set and the paint to dry.


----------



## RavenLunatic

*Perfect day for me to post here then, Lilly

Let's all get it stuck in our head with gypsi or get it stuck in her head again today...
the censored version...
My Girlfriend's a di** magnet My Girlfriend's gotta have it
She's hot, can't stop, up on stage, doing shots, Tip the man he'll
Ring the bell, get her drunk she'll scream like heck.
Dirty girl, gettin' down, dance with guys from outta town.
Grab her butt, actin' tough. Mess with her, she'll screw you up.
No one really knows if she's drunk or if she's stoned, but she's
Comin' back to my place tonight!

She likes to shake her butt she grinds it to the beat
She likes to pull my hair when I make her grind her teeth
I like to strip her down she's naughty to the end
You know what she is, no doubt about it
She's a bad, bad girlfriend!

Red thong, Party's on, Love this song, sing along.
Come together, leave alone, see you later back at home
No one really knows if she's drunk or is she's stoned
But she's coming back to my place tonight. I say
No one really knows just how far she's gonna go,
But I'm gonna find out later tonight.

She likes to shake her butt she grinds it to the beat
She likes to pull my hair when I make her grind her teeth
I like to strip her down she's naughty to the end
You know what she is, no doubt about it
She's a bad, bad girlfriend!

Doesn't take her long to make things right.
But does it make her wrong to
Have the time of her life. the time of her life
My girlfriend's a di## magnet My girlfriend's gotta have it

She's a gold digger now you figure out it's over, pull the trigger.
Futures finished, there it went, savings gone,
The money spent

I look around and all I see is, no good, bad and ugly,
Man she's hot and fixed to be, the future
Ex-Miss Connolly!

She likes to shake her butt she grinds it to the beat
She likes to pull my hair when I make her grind her teeth
I like to strip her down she's naughty to the end
You know what she is, no doubt about it
She's a bad, bad girlfriend!

She's a bad, bad girlfriend.
She's a bad, bad girlfriend.

I know what you mean, Ken. I finally fell asleep around 3 and back awake at 5:30. It's going to be a long 10 days here too.

It's cold here too, Bill. 'though I'm a cold sissy anyway. A fireplace sounds good right about now. 
*


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Bill, you can start building next year's stuff on November 1. 

Well, my life as I know it has changed. My lifeblood, gone overnight.

Last week, I felt ill all week - a bad headache for four days; minor for several others. My muscles were stiff and ached. I had a hard time focussing, especially on the tv and I was falling asleep on the sofa most nights by 9:00 or 9:30.... This went on for a week. I was getting alarmed and thought I had an allergic reaction to a fly bite.

On Sunday morning, Mr. W was in the cabinet getting a cup for the coffee and he asked me: "Hey, why did you switch to decaf?"

Me: "Huh?"
Mr. W: _pulls out coffee tin and and points to writing _"Decaf"
Me: "Oh my God. I switched to a less expensive brand, and must have picked up the decaf by mistake, not being familiar with the labelling!" (_Mr. W sets the coffee at night on the timer and didn't notice either!)_

I immediately put two and two together: I'd not had proper caffeinated coffee IN OVER A WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was unknowingly suffering from MAJOR caffeine withdrawal!!!!!!!!!! 

I was immediately relieved. I Googled "caffeine withdrawal" to check the symptoms and sure enough, it confirmed a text book withdrawal as a serious caffeine addict (thankfully, my google did not bring up porn.)

I've known for a long time that I drink too much coffee, but the thought of quitting made me shudder. I figured now that since the worst was over, I'll just stick to decaf . Amazingly, I'm feeling better already and I wonder if my pot of coffee a day may be source of some of my other health problems.

Anyway... I'm Kellie, and I'm a reformed caffeine-addict! Hopefully!!!!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Stay away from chocolate then, Kellie.


----------



## RavenLunatic

*I've been there, Kellie. I'm a total caffeine addict too. When I'm going through withdrawal I tend to be totally drained and get headaches that lead to migraines if I don't do something about them soon enough. which usually means excedrin which contains caffeine. I get the headaches even if I only go a few hours without it. it's terrible. I do try to ween myself off every few months for about a month. then it starts all over again. vicious cycle lol. but i just have to have the coke, tea, chocolate, coffee...oh, sorry. guess I'm not helping huh? lol*


----------



## gypsichic

RavenLunatic said:


> *Perfect day for me to post here then, Lilly
> 
> Let's all get it stuck in our head with gypsi or get it stuck in her head again today...
> the censored version...*


lol............thanks ohhhhhhhhhhh soooooo much!!!


----------



## Lilly

Mrs.W you crack me up...


----------



## Wyatt Furr

ok..how did it get to be only 9 days till Halloween..
and I still dont have a costume yet....
Yipes...


----------



## Lilly

October 22 is . . . . National Nut Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just finished off my mid-morning snack of roasted cashews/pecans/filberts/etc. I was celebrating National Nut Day and didn't even know it.

Or is it "nut" as in "wacko"? That would be appropriate for everyone who uses this site.

Dalylight Saving Time ends 2:00AM Sunday, November 2.


----------



## gypsichic

its rainy, cool and about to get colder...............how i love weather like this! finally starting to feel like h'ween time!


----------



## Death's Door

I can't believe there's only one day for "National Nut Day".


----------



## Vlad

2 days of high winds and low temps. Now rain predicted Friday-Sunday, still with low temps. The haunters nightmare, bad weather the week before so we can't finish and set up, but beautiful weather on Halloween so more people come out to see that we couldn't, lol.


----------



## Lilly

October 23 is . . . . National Mole Day


----------



## AzKittie74

I have 166 pages to read and 10 reports due by Friday at midnight and I am on Haunt Forum.

Big day today... hang curtains, touch up any paint in bathroom and hang up all towels bars and pictures, Oh and read and do my reports that HAVE to be done that I just can't seem to get myself to do.

I will have them done by tonight!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lilly, is that moles who live in the ground or the ones you find on your skin?


----------



## GothicCandle

The church behind my house is having one of those trick or treat at the car trunks in the parking lot on Halloween night. And this is the pastor who told me I was going to hell for celebrating this "Sinful" holiday? Well howdy man you are getting me toters! The kids will walk right by my haunt and say "Hey thats cool lets go there first/after we go to the church."


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Awesome GC...get it any way you can.
I do hope turn out i good!


GothicCandle said:


> The church behind my house is having one of those trick or treat at the car trunks in the parking lot on Halloween night. And this is the pastor who told me I was going to hell for celebrating this "Sinful" holiday? Well howdy man you are getting me toters! The kids will walk right by my haunt and say "Hey thats cool lets go there first/after we go to the church."


----------



## GothicCandle

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Awesome GC...get it any way you can.
> I do hope turn out i good!


yeah, I just hope it don't rain!


----------



## Lilly

Roxy...they didn't specify so I guess you can choose...

October 24 is . . . . National Bologna Day


----------



## Vlad

Yay!!!!! I'm off on vacation all next week!!!


----------



## sharpobject

I live in a very rural woody area and am determined to get TOT's this year so I called our local weekly paper to put in the "tell-a-thought" section, an invitation to the youngsters to come trick or treating and check out our display. The next day a woman came from the paper to take pictures and ask questions for an article. If she puts it in next Wednesday's paper - I'll post it on the forum. But I'm so excited that I may FINALLY get some TOT's.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot, sharp!

Lily, you must have one of those daily desk calendars of unusual holidays. I used to actually eat bologna. Now it's too scary.


----------



## GothicCandle

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo the weather man said it was going to rain on halloween!!!! PLEASE NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilly

October 25 is . . . . Punk For A Day Day


----------



## AzKittie74

I got my Haunt Forum hoodie!!!! YAY!!!!

It is my daughters 15th birthday party tonight and the girls are running around the house getting ready, After working all day I don't have the energy to keep up with them right now.


----------



## Lilly

have fun AZ....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hope it's a GREAT time!


AzKittie74 said:


> I got my Haunt Forum hoodie!!!! YAY!!!!
> 
> It is my daughters 15th birthday party tonight and the girls are running around the house getting ready, After working all day I don't have the energy to keep up with them right now.


----------



## slightlymad

Been away for alittle while and it is so cool to see so many make & takes


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

My neck hurts.

Where's my coffee cup???


----------



## pyro

:xbones: AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW-so i WAS done, had a big storm over the night woke up to thunder , crashing and banging, and glass breaking.......  just looked out the window-its not a pretty site. my new room is MIA and i havent even looked on my house . and i thought i was going to relax,,,, dam i burnt out,,,,,,,,,,,well suck down another coffeee and get to it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sorry to hear that Manny.
Hope you find that missing rm and it's not too damaged.


----------



## Lilly

That just sucks Manny..
Hope you have the strength. brownie time
I have not had a good day today either..dang wind.

October 26 is . . . . Mule Day

Exactly what I felt like trying to hold the tents down.


----------



## slightlymad

Get to work Manny a haunters work is never done. Coffee now beer later


----------



## Lilly

October 27 is . . . . Sylvia Plath Day
a writer


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well, it time to call a halt and go with what I got done, there is always next year and the weather is given me enough stress as it is. Can't let this turn into a job.


----------



## Spooklights

Had to get on the internet here at work, and couldn't resist sneaking on the forum to say Good Morning to y'all. 
Have a great day!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Starting the day with the Haunt Forum is better that starting the day with coffee (although I do that, too).


----------



## Spooklights

Yep, coffee and Haunt Forum. Life is good.


----------



## Death's Door

Hello and Happy Monday to all Hauntforum peeps!


----------



## AzKittie74

What a nice Monday! I didn't do any work at all of any kinda! WEll the day is not over but it was a nice break. 
Can you believe it is going to be in the 90's on Halloween!! makes it hard to wear a costume when it is that hot.


----------



## Lilly

56 high / 35 low on Halloween here.
46 high/ 33 low for my party
abominable snowman anyone ?


----------



## GothicCandle

3 DAYS!!!!!!!!!! WOW!!!!! I need to get the rest of my stuff out!


----------



## Bone Dancer

It snowed here today.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I wish someone would finish typing my research paper for me...I have Halloween stuff I could be working on. What kind of evil professor makes a research paper due the weekend after Halloween???


----------



## Vlad

Rain..........grumble grumble


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

We got a little of everything today...well except 70 degree weather!


Bone Dancer said:


> It snowed here today.


----------



## Lilly

we had gruffle yesterday-soft hail
finally no wind
have to reset everything now 

October 28 is . . . . Plush Animal Lover's Day 
National Chocolate Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Every day should be National Chocolate Day.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I love being on vacation.


----------



## Lilly

October 29 is . . . . Hermit Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looking forward to having the day off tomorrow to set up the rest of the yard display and enjoy what will hopefully be decent weather.


----------



## pyro

smileyface4u23 said:


> I love being on vacation.


i 2nd that


----------



## GothicCandle

started setting up outside today. Put out a number of cheap water proof props. Gonna put more out tomorrow! Halloween is sooooo close!!! I need to find my skeleton lights...


----------



## claymud

I don't want work...I want nap...or bed.


----------



## AzKittie74

Calgon (or Haunt Forum ) take me AWAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!

OMG! I am taking these college classes and 1 is so chill and understandable but the other is just hectic! I have a paper due on Halloween! it is a big one to UGH! I guess when you have 2 jobs and kids you shouldn't take on classes! I have been doing homework for the last 5 1/2 hours and totally neglecting the family to get it all done by the 31st. and I have no more patience! haha So haunt forum is where I come to chill.
Homework will have to wait.... yeah sure


Claymud I really like your banner!


----------



## AzKittie74

What a difference 53 minutes, 2 beers, 3 shots of Jager and Haunt Forum can do for me! I am so happy and nice right now haha
I work from 8 am til about mid night tomorrow with a 2 hour break to pick up the kids and eat, so I am getting a little buzzed and enjoying myself *grin*

What homework???


----------



## Ghostess

I have 3 nights left of 4 nights off of work to tweak the yard.

Congrats to the Phillies... my husband is a happy camper. Maybe the other Philly teams will stop choking too.

Sucked for the Rays though since I'm a Florida gal, I was rooting for them even though I hate baseball.


----------



## Lilly

recovered from the wind storm..Hopefully the wind today will be less intrusive..
Have one more room to finish..Hoepfully today.
Then cooking and cleaning fri...last check on sat. Then it's aprty time woohoo



October 30 is . . . . National Candy Corn Day


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I can't believe that tomorrow is Halloween!!!!!!!!! What the Hell happened to time this year? I've been preoccupied with family visits the last several weeks. First my brother for five days, then my MIL who's been here since Oct. 18.

Things didn't get done the way I wanted this year. We just had too much going on all year... this isn't a bad thing though; I'm keeping it in perspective.

I did finish the coffin, which we'll put out on the porch tomorrow. MIL visit has been going well overall (except for one incident - what MIL visit would be complete without an incident?)... My little guy has been sick since last week - he threw up and then several days later, had to come home from a school field trip as he was sick again. He's also had a cough... so that's put an additional slant on things. Poor little guy. He's been better the last two days though, just in time for tomorrow.

So tonight we're having our annual Night-Before-Halloween-Pumpkin-Carving. I've been doing lots of cooking and baking. Even though my display didn't expand exactly how I envisioned, we're still have a fun time. 

And the weather forecast: Today, 65 and sunny. 
Tomorrow, 68 and sunny!!!!!!! Can't ask for more than that!

Happy Halloween and Haunting, HF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pyro

incident????????????--kellie hope you didnt Google face cream


----------



## Ms. Wicked

pyro said:


> incident????????????--kellie hope you didnt Google face cream


No! It was nothing like that!!!!  (Mind you, I was dragged to the store to search for the infamous body scrub.)

In the meantime, I was just outside talking to my neighbor. Apparently, this is a huge TOT neighborhood. She said it's a "drop off" neighborhood and they regularly get over 200 kids...

We're gonna need a bigger candy bowl.  I "might" have enough, but I'll get in more just in case since I wasn't expecting that many kids.


----------



## slightlymad

Alright tonight was halloween for us. For the first time in many years I had the opportunity to roam the neighborhood and wow is it lame. We did a way toned down display with no actors and less lighting but got total raves. All in all it was alot of fun we lost count somewhere around 350 and have plenty of left overs for ourselves. The best thing though was it was cold as hell probably freezing temps so the fog straight up and through the chiller laid low even with 5 mph winds and an unwraped fence (we usually put a scene setter all the way around our chain link fence). Even though we both have been feeling alittle burnt about halloween this was the best in a while because we just enjoyed it and the kids.


----------



## slightlymad

Now excuse me while i od on left overs


----------



## GothicCandle

why am i up? its 2:30am. But ohhhh Halloween!!!! YAY! I'm so excited, i went to sleep but i woke up and can't get back to sleep! waaa. But yay!!!!


----------



## Black Cat

I feel like I've been hit by a truck. Every muscle and bone in my body hurts. The set up was just exhausting. I have liquid nails stuck all over the palm of one hand and every finger tip has some sort of cut like a paper cut...Ouch for sure just trying to type. For the most part the haunt is up, still have to get more electrical power run and more LED lights going. CD player crapped out as well. 
This morning I'm off with my daughter to help apply latex appliances to some of her co-workers.
Ok taking lots of Advil and several cups of coffee before the big day starts.


----------



## pyro

ya no more wind, just got to get some batteries add the final touches to the cemetary-(more leaves , ivy on the mausolium, fill up the fog machines) and we are good to go, hey wait is only 8:30,,,,,,bet i have time for 1 more prop


----------



## Spookineer

Happy Halloween to All
And to All a Good Fright...


----------



## BoysinBoo

I have a cold, hurt everywhere, and need more sleep, but today is still the best day of the year. I just need a little medicine...screams. Pepto and Dayquil have nothing on a pre-teen TOT's scream.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I really should get off this computer and start helping Spooky1 get the rest of the yard stuff out.


----------



## Spooklights

The wind that has been tearing around here since Tuesday has stopped, just in time for me to get my yard back in order. Huzzah!
Have a great Halloween, everyone!


----------



## Lilly

Happy Halloween everyone...
October 31 is . . . . Halloween
National Magic Day 
& Increase Your Pyschic Powers Day

we had 4 Totr's thats prob all we get, 45 min left here


----------



## Lilly

We ended up with a total of 7 trick or treaters ..I think that's a new record .


----------



## Hauntful

It's a bit cold this morning winter is almost here. The older I become I am starting to dislike cold days more and more.


----------



## Lilly

November 1 is . . . . . Plan Your Epitaph Day



Today is party day, Yeah...I just have a couple more food items to do and I am all set.


----------



## Lilly

Did anyone else see Kevin242 on "whats with that haunted house" last night ( I think that is what the show was called)
It was a good show.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Have a great time at your party Lilly!!!!!!!!

Well, MIL goes home today.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Mr. W just left with MIL to take her to the airport. It's a long drive up to O'Hare so he won't be back until later tonight.

We already took down the outside display. My coffin is now being used as the coffee table in the family room until Mr. W makes me move it. 

I'm going to just chill out today. The kids are tired and so am I!


----------



## slightlymad

Ah the first trailer load has been delivered to storage.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Time to clean the shop so I can store all this stuff, maybe I will start that tomorrow.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's such a gorgeous day here today - around 73 and sunny!!!!

I took the car for a spin and wound up at Halloween USA (go figure). I picked up two 5 ft. plastic skellies, a bottle of fog juice and a raven in the sale.

When I got home, I put the skellies together and sat them in the Porsche. Mr. W saw it, shook his head, chuckled and he said "Now why doesn't this surprise me?"


----------



## spideranne

I'm going to actually have to clean my house now, no more using Halloween as an excuse. :rolleyekin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

spideranne said:


> I'm going to actually have to clean my house now, no more using Halloween as an excuse. :rolleyekin:


AAARRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now that's the scariest thing I've heard since Friday


----------



## Lilly

November 2 is . . . . . National Deviled Egg Day
that was appropriate ..I made 72 and they ate them all.


November 3 is . . . . . Sandwich Day and Housewife's Day
another approproiate no cooking today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wish I had a deviled egg right now.


----------



## Aelwyn

I'm trying to relax before my midterm exam tonight. I'm PETRIFIED!


----------



## pyro

wow i got home from work today and in my drive way is a bunch of tomb stone s and a coffin(home made) in a note-the guy says he has more and will drop it off cool my haunt got bigger and i didnt do anything


----------



## smileyface4u23

I _really_ don't want to go back to job #2 tonight. It was really nice having a whole week off for Halloween.


----------



## Lilly

November 4 is . . . . . Waiting For The Barbarians Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Went to the polling place this morning and saw a father and young son coming out the door with a French bulldog on leash. I looked at the dog and said "Did you vote, too?" The father smiled and said "No, they booted him out because it wasn't his district".


----------



## Black Cat

I'm on vacation this week. Schools are closed in our area for Fall recess. Yeah!!!!!!!!
Been outside all morning taking down scene setters from the haunt. Another day or two and the whole haunt should be down. Gotta wait for Vlad to get home from work to do the heavy lifting with our son. Those castle walls weigh a ton and a half.


----------



## Death's Door

I was packing up my outside props that have been piled in the living room since Friday night. Tonight I will start to take down the inside decorations and then my Spooky Towne display. 

I was in the mailroom at work today to fax something and I heard Gene Autry's "Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer" playing. I thought it as a CD and I asked who was playing Christmas music already and one of the ladies told me it was one of the radio stations. I thought the radio stations played Christmas music starting the day after Thanksgiving. Sheesh!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well breaks over, have to get out to the shop and get things cleaned up so I have room for the new stuff I made this year.


----------



## Lilly

I'm tired..
I took down the 2 tents and the screenhouse stuff.
all packed away except the fireplace and 1 table.
I will do the basement next weekend prob.
I'm leaving my graveyard up...it is supposed to snow Thurs so i want a pic of that if it does.


----------



## Revenant

Only a few more hours people... and then... and then....

NO MORE #@!!*&%$?! POLITICAL CAMPAIGN ADS!!!!!

*sigh*........ it'll be SOOOOO nice to be able to leave the remote on the table when I watch TV again. Haven't been able to do that since... what... February?


----------



## Devils Chariot

gobama!!! PEOPLE ARE CHEERING IN MY NEIGHBORHOOD. OLD WHITE RICH PEOPLE CHEERING. TIME TO HIT THE PUB!!!


----------



## Lilly

November 5 is . . . . . Gunpowder Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

November 5 is also Guy Fawkes Night.


----------



## Vlad

> November 5 is . . . . . Gunpowder Day


Way cool, Time to get the cap gun out.


----------



## Lilly

RoxyBlue said:


> November 5 is also Guy Fawkes Night.


Thanks Roxy

info on Guy fawkes Night can be found here

http://www.novareinna.com/festive/guy.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm bummed - there's no "Today is" post from Lilly yet this morning.


----------



## Hauntiholik

November 6th is National Nachos Day!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> November 6th is National Nachos Day!


WOOT! I can make some of those when I get home tonight in honor of the "holiday".


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe I'll watch "V" tonight to celebrate Guy Fawkes Day. I really like that movie.


----------



## gypsichic

my feet are cold


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

shopping for wood burning fire place inserts today.....can't afford another winter on propane.


----------



## DeathTouch

Maybe you should rub to sticks together.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

True...still need a place to put the sticks you ding dong!


----------



## DeathTouch

And you call yourself a father. I don't know too many fathers that would say such things.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You got me there.....LOL


----------



## DeathTouch

Oh no I didn't. You made yourself a daddy without me, thank you very much. LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, you're still a ding dong...LOL


----------



## blacklightmike

My head hurts, and I don't want to babysit tonight. Waaaah!


----------



## DeathTouch

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Ok, you're still a ding dong...LOL


You have been watching too much tv. I am not the guy from that cell phone commerical.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thank you, FE and DT, for a good laugh this morning.


----------



## Spooky1

It's so depressing with the sun setting before I leave work now.


----------



## Bloodhound

I thinks this year I needs to build a storage shed just for my junk. 10x10? I have know idea how big of a freakin shed I need. Maybe I just need to get rid of my junk and put on a zombie costume and hand out treats next year. arggg!! Frustrating. The bad part about this is I already have plans for more junk. No I should say I still have plans for more junk. You know the stuff I wanted and that didn't get done this year. Well I guess I have all winter to decide. In the mean time I better get to that Honey-Do list.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well BH....it will never be big enough....I started with 1 10x20 storage unit...now paying rent on 2 10x20s......I hate paying that bill every month.


----------



## DeathTouch

How about if you were to wear all your props on your zombie suite. That would be cheaper than making a shed.


----------



## Spooky1

I wonder if Roxy would be okay with a bigger shed out back?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I wonder if Roxy would be okay with a bigger shed out back?


LOL, maybe we should just fix the one we have!


----------



## blacklightmike

I'd like a shed without a leaky roof... it's on the list after a deck, a pool, and more money...


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy 15th wedding anniversary blacklightmike (Doc)!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yes, congratulations!

I've progressed to bringing up all of my Halloween totes so that I can pack up my stuff. I'll get it done this afternoon.

Tonight, I'm making spaghetti and meatballs for dinners. Tomorrow morning, we have a scout meeting here at our house for a tool achievement....


----------



## Lilly

sorry I did it again
November 6 is . . . . . Saxophone Day and Marooned Without A Compass Day

November 7 is . . . . . National Bittersweet Chocolate With Almonds Day

Congrat BLMike ..


----------



## Lilly

November 8 is . . . . . Dunce Day


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, Mr. W is down in the workshop with the scouts working on their tool achievement...

For the remainder of the day, we are going to take it easy. Tonight we'll play some board games and watch a movie.


----------



## blacklightmike

_Molto Grazie_ on the anniversary wishes!

I'm thinking I'd better get to work *this minute* on money making things to afford my grand schemes for 09...


----------



## slightlymad

Anniversaries are always a good thing

Ah a nice rainy saturday perfect for finishing the pack up and dreaming of next


----------



## Lilly

Holy crap ..I had to go thru to page 6 to see all the haunt pics from this yr ...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am so enjoying looking at all the pictures of people's haunts on this site.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Got some more plastic up on the 3 seasons room....blew out the irrigation lines....all in snow...and blowing....BrRrrrrr!


----------



## GothicCandle

we are STILL putting away props! I keep saying to my mom "Can't this one stay out all year?" and she says no.  well, she is allowing the witch spirit ball to hang out in the guest room. the funny part about this is, we lost the correct size screw driver so i cant get her batterys out and she is half broken, she turns on and starts speaking even when it says shes turned off. Can't wait for a guest/victim to wake up to THAT! LOL


----------



## Lilly

November 9 is . . . . . Chaos Never Dies Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our house is finally looking a little less like Chaos today. The last of the storable props went into the crawl space and now we have to start dusting the place

Today is my mother's birthday - she is 81 and still sharp as a tack


----------



## pyro

ahhh what a nice day, got most of my props in one pile --tues i'll move the mausolium -and stuff everything in it for a long nap,,,,,, i may need an other tent though


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

I wish the White Zombie Boxset contained all of White Zombie's songs.  From what I read this boxset doesn't contain everything White Zombie ever did. Plus, I heard it costs $75.00.


----------



## Lilly

November 10 is . . . . Forget-Me-Not Day


----------



## Vlad

We won't forget you Lily. Where are you going? heehee


----------



## Bloodhound

*Found Fall This Weekend 11.09.08*

We took off and headed to the Ozark Mountains this weekend. Just to try and keep fall around a little longer. We drove us 71 senic route through the Boston Mountains and we took alot of pics. Here is one of them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Great picture, Bloodhound. All the trees in our area seemed to be just about ready to hit full color when a bit of wind came through and they dropped everything in about two days. Now comes Raking Season....


----------



## Bloodhound

RoxyBlue said:


> Great picture, Bloodhound. All the trees in our area seemed to be just about ready to hit full color when a bit of wind came through and they dropped everything in about two days. Now comes Raking Season....


The color and the leaves have al but gone from Kansas. The entire State looks - Dark Brown - and if it wasn't for the nice weather here you would have believed it was winter. Here is a pic of a Kansas waterfall.


----------



## Lilly

November 11 is . . . . Air Day

Most Importantly Today is ....Veterans Day
I am not sure how many Vets we have on this forum.
Welcome Home and Thank You to all who have served!!
Saaaaaluute


----------



## Lilly

Nice pics BH..I like that picture of the leaves. 

Vlad...I is going crazy.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yes, Happy Veterans Day. Thank you for serving for us.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We had our first real freeze last night. The birds are trying to figure out why the birdbath wasn't working this morning.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Tuesday to everyone and a great big "Thank You" to the veterans this day and everyday. 

Last night I finally put away the last of the Halloween boxes and items. Now I have to start putting my craft den back in order. I will probably start working on that when I get home tonight. Hubby and I are getting ready to buy paint for the living room and kitchen - it's been 12 years and things need to be freshened up.


----------



## Lilly

My workroom is almost back in order ..yeah
I am thinking of leaving my Hallo decor up in bar downstairs and having a Nightmare Before Christmas Round Robin ..
maybe some blacklights on the tree, and so on.


----------



## pyro

YA im done well almost just got to take the boards of the windows but the rest of it is all packed away in my mausolium--well almost , i have some stuff in a spare room.
well almost,,,, this guy is still on the house, he will be moved to the front and will be wearing a santa hat,,,,








the wife informed me she wants to do nightmare before chirstmas ---for chirstmas in front of my house


----------



## RoxyBlue

pyro said:


> well almost,,,, this guy is still on the house, he will be moved to the front and will be wearing a santa hat


I SO want to see a picture of that when he's suitably apparelled, pyro!


----------



## slightlymad

Manny ya post those pics


----------



## Lilly

good deal Pyro...


November 12 is . . . . National Pizza With The Works Except Anchovies Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

My parents had a cat a long time ago that hated anchovies. We got them on a pizza once by mistake, picked them off and offered them to the cat...he took one sniff and did the "I'm scraping litter over this crap" move that cats do when they really don't like something.


----------



## gypsichic

is there a how-to posted about that guy on the house???? he's awesome


----------



## RoxyBlue

gypsichic said:


> is there a how-to posted about that guy on the house???? he's awesome


That's his 2007 Monster Mud prop entry. There's a thread in the Challenge archives, but you might want to PM pyro for details.

He is indeed awesome!


----------



## Spooky1

Perhaps my house needs a life sized Jack Skellington for Christmas.


----------



## Revenant

*Horror Classic reference on "Fringe"*

If anyone watched "Fringe" Tuesday night, did you catch the cult classic horror name-dropping reference in the opening scene?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Another drywall job today...at least it's not another ceiling.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Vietnam Veterans Memorial in Washington, DC was dedicated on this date in 1982.


----------



## Lilly

November 13 is . . . . National Indian Pudding Day


----------



## Lilly

November 14 is . . . . Operation Room Nurse Day


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Off today.
With exception to dropping off 1 10ft conference table, picking up 5 snow throwers and bringing home (got this for $100) 1 fully serviced John Deere 1032 snow thrower for my very own.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Happy Friday!!!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow Jeff, I have seen pics of your driveway, that snow thrower will be mighty handy.

Hey the suns out and its warming up a bit too. Great day to go work on the shop, open up the main door and go to it. Right after my nap that is.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We saved and roasted the seeds from the four pumpkins we carved this year (one was a 60-pounder and had a LOT of seeds). I just realized we're going to be eating roasted pumpkin seeds from now until Christmas.


----------



## blacklightmike

I wish my eyes would stop hurting... just had a glaucoma exam and everything looks nuclear...


----------



## RoxyBlue

blacklightmike said:


> I wish my eyes would stop hurting... just had a glaucoma exam and everything looks nuclear...


Tell the doctor he was supposed to touch the eyes gently with that intraocular pressure gauge, not poke his fingers into your eye


----------



## sharpobject

I guess I'll have to get the hubby a present - he's an OR nurse.

RoxyBlue - just remember, pumpkin seeds are not only delicious - they are good for your digestion.


----------



## Spooky1

I love the pumpkin seeds, but I hate when shell gets stuck between my teeth. Ouch. Roxy can you shell some for me.


----------



## Lilly

Roxy ..you should make some pepitas with some of them...


November 15 is . . . . National Clean Out Your Refrigerator Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lilly said:


> Roxy ..you should make some pepitas with some of them...


I think that's what Spooky1 had in mind

I like them, shells and all.

Now I need to go clean out my refrigerator......


----------



## Bone Dancer

I got snow on the ground this morning and it looks like it is going to stay for a while.


----------



## Lilly

no snow here ....wahh 
I just want a covering thats all not much to ask for then it can melt..

November 16 is . . . . Button Day
Button button , who's got the button?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I hear ya Bill.
Snow here as well, was going to mow today and get the last of the leaves off the ground.
Still snowing, big flakes....looks nice, but is a little too soon for me.

Back to the kitchen...need to finish dishes, clean the stove top, mop the floor....


----------



## Hauntiholik

We got our first dose of snow on Friday morning. It was melted by the afternoon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We'll probably get snow on the drive to Ohio for Thanksgiving-GRRRRRR!


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Now I need to go clean out my refrigerator......


Hey Roxy the refrigerator doesn't look like it's been cleaned yet.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hoping today I can finish the drywall repairs....more snow on the way.
Well just a little. .3 inches.

Wonder how much snow Bill is going to get?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Starting the day with a hot cup of coffee and the forum is such a pleasant way to ease into the work day.


----------



## Lilly

November 17 is . . . . Take A Hike Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lilly said:


> November 17 is . . . . Take A Hike Day


If dog-walking counts, I honored the day!


----------



## Vlad

Are you sure Lilly? I got a memo this morning that it's "Slap an Irritating Co-Worker day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Vlad said:


> Are you sure Lilly? I got a memo this morning that it's "Slap an Irritating Co-Worker day.


LMAO, Vlad! Sounds like you need to go vent on my "Things co-workers do that drive you crazy" thread!


----------



## Spooky1

We can celebrate more than one occasion per day right?


----------



## Spooky1

It's also Homemade Bread Day. I was a day early and made some Cinnamon Bread last night.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looks like I have a couple coming out around 3:30-4:00 today to try on some costumes.
King and Queen of Hearts for a Mardi Gras party.

When is it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Looks like I have a couple coming out around 3:30-4:00 today to try on some costumes.
> King and Queen of Hearts for a Mardi Gras party.
> 
> When is it?


In 2009, should be February 24.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's just what the Post Master told me...DOH


----------



## Spooky1

They're getting a jump on things if they're getting ready for Mardi Gras already.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

They are indeed.
They left with both pieces. 
They have never seen the costumes in person and didn't think they were going to be a nice as they looked on my site. They were very happy.


----------



## Lilly

November 18 is . . . . Occult Day


----------



## Spooky1

And its William Tell day. Everyone get your bows out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of the best things about Chinese take out food is you can get two or three meals out of one serving. Unless, of course, you eat a whole lot more than I do.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I love Chinese take out. Wish I had some in the fridge right now.


----------



## pyro

awww crap its cold


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

pyro said:


> awww crap its cold


Your crap is cold...?
Or holy crap! It's cold out?

I am never really sure when you post such things.....?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I must be making head way on cleaning the shop, I have a truck load of junk to go tomorrow. And when a haunter throws it out you know its really junk.


----------



## Spooklights

It was snowing here today. Just a little bit, but we enjoyed it.


----------



## Lilly

November 19 is . . . . Have A Bad Day Day

(This must be for people who don't like Halloween)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL Bill.

Need to spend an hour this morning checking the the drywall repairs....should be close to finishing them.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Too funny Bill!!!!

It's a sunny albeit cold day here in Central Illinois. I won't have much time for sewing today as I've been invited around to somebody's house for coffee. This afternoon, I'll need to get things ready for the scout den meeting tonight.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Vlad

Don't forget to bring your coffee bowl Kellie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've having a cup of coffee right now - a Gevalia expresso roast. I'm waiting for one of their seasonal flavors to become available - German Chocolate Cake (sounds weird, but tastes great if you like flavored coffees).


----------



## Death's Door

I had pumpkin flavored coffee from Dunkin' donuts this morning. Deeeelish! 

I finally put the last of the Halloween stuff away last night. We are getting ready to paint our dining room and kitchen. We are going with a light sage color for the dining room and I have decided to paint the kitchen with a burnt orange color. Just got to find a color swatch that I will be happy with. Hubby is having difficulties with the orange color but that's his problem.


----------



## Spooky1

I have to much to do today for it to be a bad day! Though the lab instruments are being a pain today.


----------



## Spooky1

Da Weiner said:


> I finally put the last of the Halloween stuff away last night. We are getting ready to paint our dining room and kitchen. We are going with a light sage color for the dining room and I have decided to paint the kitchen with a burnt orange color. Just got to find a color swatch that I will be happy with. Hubby is having difficulties with the orange color but that's his problem.


You just descibed the colors in our kitchen and dinning room (but reversed). Our dinning room is the orange and the kitchen is the green. I wasn't sure when Roxy picked the colors, but I love how they turned out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Da Weiner said:


> We are getting ready to paint our dining room and kitchen. We are going with a light sage color for the dining room and I have decided to paint the kitchen with a burnt orange color. Just got to find a color swatch that I will be happy with. Hubby is having difficulties with the orange color but that's his problem.


Mmm, good choices! When we painted the downstairs areas of our house, we used Behr's Vintage Orange for the dining room (a very lively color - paint swatches on line don't do it justice), Apricot Light for the formal living room, Grass Cloth for the family room, and Grape Leaves for the kitchen/eat in area. The colors are beautiful together and look hugely better than the basic white and sky blue that were originally there.


----------



## Vlad

snow flurries...................phhhhhhhhhht


----------



## RoxyBlue

How come we so often get snow around Thanksgiving, but not at Christmas? Irving Berlin would have been more accurate if he'd titled his song "White Thanksgiving".


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Our extended forecast is calling for snow/rain next Friday... still a long way out, but yes, it does seem we get our first flurries around Thanksgiving.

Today I'm helping out at the school library. I only go in for about 45 minutes to help re-stock the books and check out books for my son's class.

Yesterday, I enrolled in a family membership at the YMCA. Hopefully we can get some swimming in this winter and keep fit, instead of having those extra pounds creep in.


----------



## Ghostess

People suck.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Not all of them Ghostess, but the ones that do make up for the fact they are only a small part of the population.


----------



## Ghostess

True... the ones that DO suck like a Hoover sure as heck make me cranky.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wait a minute - wasn't _yesterday_ "Have a Bad Day" Day?

Tell the Hoovers to go change their bags


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Thursday everyone!

Hmmmm..Vintage Orange. I think I'm gonna have to check out that color. I just thought as I was driving to work one morning thinking of which color appeals to me and I love no matter what time of year and I was checking out the autumn foilage and decided an orange color is the best choice. I haven't picked out a particular color on those little swatches yet. I just know that color will have a warm undertone in the kitchen. I agree with you guys, Roxy Blue & Spooky1, about the swatches - it's so hard to actually visualize a whole room done in that color from a 1 inch by 2 inch swatch but we are putting up the notty pine wood panels so the contrast of the color and light wood would definitely look great. Hopefully me and the hubby will be working on that this weekend after I clean up the friggin' leaves that two of the maple trees are finally letting go.

We were getting snow showers on Tuesday and today. It would be nice to have flurries on Christmas. I can't remember when we had a White Christmas.


----------



## Lilly

November 20 is . . . . Absurdity Day


----------



## Ghostess

RoxyBlue said:


> Wait a minute - wasn't _yesterday_ "Have a Bad Day" Day?
> 
> Tell the Hoovers to go change their bags


LOL

Some bad days carry over.


----------



## DeathTouch

I hope they don't have a gain lots of weight day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

DeathTouch said:


> I hope they don't have a gain lots of weight day.


That's called "Thanksgiving"


----------



## DeathTouch

They should rename it to salad day. Thanksgiving is too commericalized. LOL


----------



## Scary Godmother

For me, it is ex-husband's birthday day. I'd like to send him a gift...maybe a big giant kick in the rear for not paying the back child support he owes me!


----------



## Lilly

November 22 is . . . . Start Your Own Country Day

Welcome to the Country of Lilly..passport please


----------



## DeathTouch

I think the 23rd is "Walk into this" day.


----------



## Spooky1

Lilly said:


> November 22 is . . . . Start Your Own Country Day
> 
> Welcome to the Country of Lilly..passport please


We need to start the Country of Halloween Haunters! We can have Zombie border guards.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We got real snow today for a little while.

I think I need to renew my passport.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate going to a buffet for lunch. I always eat to much. Now I feel like a beached whale.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I hate going to a buffet for lunch. I always eat to much. Now I feel like a beached whale.


That's what the Nordic Track is for


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ok, I need about five days of really nice weather (50 to 60 degrees would be ok). Please send as soon as possible.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I would Bill, but I think it would freeze before it got to you...? lol


----------



## Spooky1

It's time to go home (Woot!) :biggrinvil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I AM at home - double woot! I think I'll have some ice cream with chocolate syrup, whipped cream, and a cherry on top later tonight while watching "What Not to Wear" on TV.


----------



## slightlymad

Ah darn it shes not home yet. Waiting for the pepsi to mix it up.


----------



## Spooklights

We had snow today!


----------



## Lilly

November 21 is . . . . World Hello Day and False Confessions Day


----------



## Lilly

November 21 is . . . . World Hello Day and False Confessions Day
Hello all and okay I fess up I missed yesterday

November 23 is . . . . National Cashew Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cashews - yum!


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

The price of beer is going up.  The price of hops went from $5.00 to $25.00.


----------



## Ghostess

The price of a dozen Dunkin Donuts went up 2 bucks since last time I bought them (probably last year...lol)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You ate a dozen donuts?


Ghostess said:


> The price of a dozen Dunkin Donuts went up 2 bucks since last time I bought them (probably last year...lol)


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I worked at Dunkin Donuts briefly when I was 15; my shift was 5:30 - 11:00 a.m. on Saturdays and Sundays. It wasn't my kind of job so it didn't last long. To this day, I do not like donuts. I'm probably one of the few people on the planet that doesn't like donuts, and I like most food!

In the meantime, I'm looking forward to this week. Mr. W has a six day weekend (he's taking Wed. and Mon. off). I've already got my turkey for Thursay and will go grocery shopping tomorrow for the remaining stuff tomorrow.

Today, I'm going to bolt myself in the sewing room and work on my Victorian costume that I didn't finish.


----------



## Lilly

I worked at a DD to...noon to 6 only so I could get out of school and not take more classes.

November 24 is . . . . Use Even If Seal Is Broken Day


----------



## Ghostess

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> You ate a dozen donuts?


Naw... picked them up for the kids on my way home from work this morning since they're out of school all week. I only had one solitary Bavarian Cream donut, the rest of them are for the kids to eat and snack on (only had one of my fave in the box just so I wouldn't eat more!)

Now, if they'd have been Krispy Kreme... welll...... that's another story altogether. A dozen of those would not have made it home.


----------



## RoxyBlue

There's a donut chain in our area called the Fractured Prune. They make donuts just like my Gramma used to make. I wish I had one right now.


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks, now I'm craving a chocolate frosted chocolate cake donut.


----------



## Scary Godmother

Going to have to veer away from DD on the way home, too many calories coming up later this week to eat donuts today!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You could always just get a cup of DD coffee, Scary


----------



## Spooky1

I may have to use the coupon I have for a free Krispy Kreme donut today.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I really need to get this water heater in before my wife gets home....tic toc


----------



## Scary Godmother

RoxyBlue said:


> You could always just get a cup of DD coffee, Scary


I'm one of those freakish people who hate the taste of coffee! Don't know why, everyone else in my family is a coffee addict. I used to love the Dunkaccino, but they went and discontinued it! Bad news for me, good news for my cholesterol!:lolkin:


----------



## Spooky1

I'm with you Scary, I'm a tea drinker. I think I've had maybe 1 cup of coffee in my life. Everyone in my family is a coffee drinker, I just don't like the stuff.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I think I've had the equivalent of only one glass of beer in all my life (speaking of things I hate the taste of)


----------



## Scary Godmother

I do drink tea, and hot chocolate in the winter.

Beer was something that I worked hard (very hard, lol) to aquire a taste for when I turned 21. It has to be really, really cold, preferably in a frosty mug. I don't drink any more though, but I still like it.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I drink wine...

...on occasion.


----------



## RoxyBlue

When I was a kid, Mom used to make hot cocoa for us on the stove, heating the milk in a pan (had to be careful not to overheat it because then you got that skin thing going if you were using whole milk). Then - best part - mini marshmallows added once it was poured into a mug. Ah, life was good then!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Water heater in and operational. Not bad...2 hrs. total.


----------



## slightlymad

Ms. Wicked said:


> I drink wine...
> 
> ...on occasion.


Uh yeah ok

Lotsa coofffeeee


----------



## Scary Godmother

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Water heater in and operational. Not bad...2 hrs. total.


Always good to have hot water FE, cold showers stink, especially in the winter, brrr!


----------



## Spooklights

Wow, FE, that's great.....you wouldn't consider coming to Maryland next time ours goes up, would you? Our water heater is the bogeyman of our house; anything to keep it working and not have to haul it up the (narrow, rickety) cellar steps.


----------



## Bone Dancer

O' goody, 5 to 6 inches of wet snow.


----------



## Lilly

November 25 is . . . . National Parfait Day

make some snow cones BD
looks like it hitting you and passing me


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I were closer.


Spooklights said:


> Wow, FE, that's great.....you wouldn't consider coming to Maryland next time ours goes up, would you? Our water heater is the bogeyman of our house; anything to keep it working and not have to haul it up the (narrow, rickety) cellar steps.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

WoW, I only got a little..maybe an inch last night.


Bone Dancer said:


> O' goody, 5 to 6 inches of wet snow.


----------



## Black Cat

Rained all night here as I tossed and turned. I think I got an hours worth of sleep last night. Just couldn't fall asleep. Oh well it's off to work to do inventory.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Oh no Karen! I hope you sleep better tonight! Good luck with your inventory!

Yesterday I made good progress on my costume; I'm happy with the steps that I completed.

Now the sewing has to wait until after Thanksgiving. I'm finalizing my shopping list and cleaning the house. Tomorrow I'll start the mega cooking!

I love turkey and pumpkin pie and stuffing!!!!!!


----------



## Scary Godmother

Black Cat said:


> Rained all night here as I tossed and turned. I think I got an hours worth of sleep last night. Just couldn't fall asleep. Oh well it's off to work to do inventory.


Must be the inventory BC. I used to do inventory twice a year at my old job, hand writing all the tickets, auditing, counting, date entry, etc. I used to dream about inventory for days during and afterwards! Talk about nightmares!:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

If the folks at the office here were better about taking inventory, they wouldn't always be needing rush orders for supplies at the last minute right when a big project is about to start.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

at the moment i have lots of unstructured thoughts...

but the big one right now is how much i hated throwing out my cardboard tomb stones...i know i can rebuild next year....but still...it hurt...


----------



## Spooky1

Today is Woody Woodpecker's Birthday.


----------



## Death's Door

Well, after spending the weekend painting the dining room and kitchen (which looks fantabulous!!!!), I will be cleaning up and putting things back up on the walls tonight when I get home. Also, I will be working on Thanksgiving grub too. I will be making from scratch my sugar-free sweet potatoe pies and my stuffing. I do intend to take some time out around 8 o'clock tonight to watch Charlie Brown's Thanksgiving special. It is a tradition.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Popcorn and toast for everyone!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ms. Wicked said:


> Popcorn and toast for everyone!


Will that be turkey-shaped popcorn and toast?:googly:


----------



## Vlad

WooooHoooo Vacation starts tomorrow. I'll be spending it looking for a place to live with liquor in it. hee hee.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The start of the holiday....peeeling potatoes today....


----------



## Scary Godmother

I got off easy this year, going to my neice's house, and I only have to bring green beans and a dessert (which my son is making today since he his home). I love it when I don't have to cook!!:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> The start of the holiday....peeeling potatoes today....


I thought only bad boys were forced to peel potatoes?:devil:


----------



## randyaz

bad boy, bad boy...whatcha gonna do


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hauntiholik said:


> I thought only bad boys were forced to peel potatoes?:devil:


well, bad in a good way.



randyaz said:


> bad boy, bad boy...whatcha gonna do


peel more potatoes!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Here is my Thanksgiving menu:

*Appetizers*:

-Black Forest ham and swiss cheese rolls (in tortillas) cut in spiral slices
-Roasted Acorn squash/cream cheese spread served with toast (shaped w/ acorn cookie cutters)
-Fresh, mixed nuts, simply in a bowl w/ nutcracker

*Main Course*:

-Toikey with sage stuffing
-Mini pork sausages wrapped in bacon and roasted around the toikey
-Home made cranberry sauce
-Mashed potatoes
-Shoestring carrots baked with butter and green onions
-Green bean casserole (my stepmom is bringing this)
-Homemade bread rolls

*Dessert*:

-Pumpkin Pie
-Chocolate Silk Pie
-Vanilla Bean ice cream to accompany

*Post-Dessert*

-Mixed cheese board (Stilton, Brie, Black Diamond Cheddar and Smoked Gouda) with crackers/cheese biscuits
-Mint chocolates

I just finished breakfast and am going to start baking the pies:

I roasted and pureed the pumpkin last night. I'm using my favorite pie crust recipe from my Williams Sonoma _Pies and Tarts _cookbook for this.

The chocolate pie is made from melting chocolate and mixing it with cream, sugar and egg yolks. It is topped with whipped cream, which I won't whip until tomorrow. It's baked in a cholate crumb crust (I have chocolate crumbs from some cupcakes I made) topped with chocolate curls.

The stuffing will made tonight, but obviously not stuffed until the toikey goes in the oven. I'll make the bread rolls later today also... the rest will be made tomorrow which means I can finish cleaning today.

So, the pressing question of the day: What do you prefer, white or dark meat?

I love the dark meat!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark meat!!!

LET'S ALL GO TO MS. WICKED'S HOUSE!


----------



## Scary Godmother

I prefer white meat, but would gladly pass up the turkey in favor of just the chocolate pie, it sounds wonderful!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Potatotes are done...enough for 30 people.

Let's see, what's next?


----------



## Spooky1

It's Charles Schulz's Birthday (Born in 1922)

and National Cake Day (so I just had a Krispy Kreme glazed chocolate cake donut to celebrate)


----------



## Spooky1

I wonder if I'll be able to log onto the Haunt forum from my Mother-in-laws ancient computer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I wonder if I'll be able to log onto the Haunt forum from my Mother-in-laws ancient computer?


You and me both, babe!

Actually, it's not so much the computer as the DIAL-UP service!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It should work for you...a little show, but should work. Well, you won't be able to watch porn though.


----------



## Vlad

> you won't be able to watch porn though.


Another reason to go to Kellie's.................. lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeah, great food and lots of porno...LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

You guys are cracking me up!


----------



## Spooky1

I wonder how much longer I'll have more posts than Roxy. She's getting closer.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not long...she's a chatter box!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Chatter? What chatter? Are you talking about me? Why, I hardly say ANYTHING on this forum. I'm as quiet and demure as a mouse...No, really...stop laughing! :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

.....ah, yeeeaaaah.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh wait ......


----------



## RoxyBlue

(pssst...are you waiting for me to post?)

SHHHHHH!


----------



## Spooky1

FE you really need to tell us where you get the Smilies.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Yeah, great food and lots of porno...LOL





Vlad said:


> Another reason to go to Kellie's.................. lol


I don't look at porn!!!! :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ms. Wicked said:


> I don't look at porn!!!! :googly:


I thought someone mentioned that you own and operate a porn site...?
That's what bought the car....?
Or is Mr. Wicked an.....escort?
I get this confused everytime we talk about it.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik has cool smilies, too!


----------



## Lilly

November 26 is . . . . Shopping Reminder Day


I like that Haunti


----------



## Lilly

November 27 is . . . . Pins And Needles Day


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

I'm not going anywhere near a mall tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Driving through Pennsylvania today, we saw a place called "Picasso Auto Body". I wonder what cars look like after they've been repaired there?


----------



## Spooky1

I need a nap


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I need a nap


Then stop posting and go to bed:googly:


----------



## Lilly

November 28 is . . . . Thanksgiving 
and Make Your Own Head Day

now you know what to do with that turkey skin.

it's also drive like a maniac to get to the store day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

All the maniacs were already at the store today - nothing like a door buster special to get the crowds to the mall.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, my family left about an hour and a half ago. We had such a good time! We were up until 3:30 a.m.!

I'm sooooo full and ate way too much, both yesterday AND leftovers today!

Tonight we're going to curl up with a good movie and get a good night's sleep!


----------



## jdubbya

Started putting up Xmas decorations today. To think, 4 weeks ago tonight was Halloween.


----------



## Scary Godmother

I started putting up Xmas stuff today too, I'm about 1/8th of the way done inside, not even started outside, but I love Christmas!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I got the wreaths up a week ago. It was nice outdoors!
I'll be getting the tree up today.


----------



## Lilly

November 29 is . . . . Square Dance Day


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love square dancing!

I ate stuffing and pumpkin pie for breakfast today. Is that wrong?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow sunny and 38 degrees, not bad for the end of November.

No Kellie, it's only wrong if you put gravey over all of it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it just me, or is "Guitar Hero" just another way to add more NOISE to the world?


----------



## slightlymad

Sorry its just you:devil:

Wow Thanksgiving maybe I should take the rest of halloween ou to storage


----------



## Lilly

November 30 is . . . . Stay At Home Because You're Well Day


----------



## Spooky1

I think 20 people and 5 dogs was a full house for Thanksgiving (with only 1.5 baths).


----------



## Spooky1

I'm back ahead of Roxy in posts, but I don't think this will last long.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Re wired my trailer. I now have a nice backup light at the rear of the trailer and have a nice little toggle switch on the inside of the trailer to turn the lights on and off when it's dark out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Apparently it's snowing snowballs in Michigan - one of my sisters just called while driving home and they had to leave the main roads due to traffic backups and bad weather. Driving home the Sunday after Thanksgiving is just a pain (which is why we hang out another day before leaving).


----------



## Scary Godmother

I'm thinking that it stinks to be back at work after having 4 days off!!:frowneton:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Didn't get as much snow as I thought we were.


----------



## Vlad

I'm thinking that it's great to finally have a week off.


----------



## Lilly

December 1 is . . . . . National Pie Day and Eat A Red Apple Day

and 4 inches of fresh snow too boot.


----------



## Death's Door

I will be making Turkey Noodle soup tonight with the leftover turkey, vegetables and gravy. While that is cooking on the stove, I will be having the leftover stuffing and cranberry sauce tonight for din-din and then will continue to bring up the Christmas boxes to start decorating the inside. 

Finally, I mulched all the neighbor's leaves (I say that because all the leaves from my neighbor's trees land in my yard) for the 4th time this month. I had a few hours to spar on Thanksgiving so I did an area and then on Saturday I finished around the perimeter of the fence around my yard. I think I did good this season as far as burning off the calories from the Thanksgiving dinner and leftovers. Now I can put up the Christmas decorations. I can't wait for January 15th. That is the time when all the hustle of the holidays is done and just hibernating in the house on the weekends takes place until April.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Going to our 2nd Christmas parade tonight.
Hope it is as good as I remembered it was.....I think I was 7-8 yrs old.

Look's like they have 100 entries including Santa.
If I get some decent video, I'll post some.


----------



## pyro

well i started putting out my chirstmas stuff this weekend, neighbors are shaking there head--


----------



## Hauntiholik

pyro said:


> well i started putting out my chirstmas stuff this weekend, neighbors are shaking there head--


Why? Where's their holiday spirit??? He's cuuuute!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, pyro! I LOVE that guy! He's better than our Bucky with a Santa hat (who stays inside).


----------



## Lilly

Good one Pyro..


----------



## Spooky1

I love him Pyro. Just tell everyone it's the Grinch.


----------



## rottincorps

I thinking it,s time to get the Christmas stuff out.........and don't forget to get the special award out that's right I got me a LEG LAMP same as the one in A Christmas story.......the wife dread's it .......and where do you put such a treasure.......THE FRONT WINDOW.........


----------



## Vlad

Geez Manny, for a second there i thought you got locked out again, lol.
Yes, time to take the bats down and put the lights up.
LOL, My daughter got me a leg lamp also.


----------



## Lilly

December 2 is . . . . . National Fritters Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

OOHH, I had vegetable fritters at an Indian restaurant today! They were really good, as was the rest of the food. I ate too much (it was a buffet).


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I love jimmy buffet.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Poor Mr. W. He went to the dentist today to have a crown put in... unfortunately, the dentist had a mishap and nicked Mr. W's tongue, which required him to have two stitches!

Apparently his tongue is quite sore. I'll make something simple for dinner tonight. Poor guy - stitches on your tongue makes me shudder!


----------



## Vlad

Two stitches is not a nick, lol. Tell Tony I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Spooky1

Have him hold a shot of whiskey in his mouth for a minute. It will numb it right up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Taking a couple extra days off following Thanksgiving weekend is so lovely. Yesterday was a drive day, but today I got to take care of some errands that have needed doing for a while. It's great not having to go back to work right after the weekend.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Nothing is quite as entertaining as watching two 5 year old boys massacre their father on Halo. Go get'em boys!


----------



## Adam I

Well today is going down hill fast.

I just mashed two fingers in a garage door.

@6 hour till I can leave work and get some liquid pain killer


----------



## RoxyBlue

Adam I said:


> I just mashed two fingers in a garage door. @6 hour till I can leave work and get some liquid pain killer


OW, OW, OW, not good! Hope the liquid painkiller does some good (or at least you THINK it does)


----------



## Adam I

Asprin for now, Tequila later @ 5.5 hours


----------



## Lilly

December 3 is . . . . . National Roof-Over-Your-Head Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe if it were National Roof Over Your Shed Day, our leaky one would get fixed


----------



## Spooky1

I'll get around to fixing that roof one of these days (once it warms up again)


----------



## slightlymad

Adam I said:


> Well today is going down hill fast.
> 
> I just mashed two fingers in a garage door.
> 
> @6 hour till I can leave work and get some liquid pain killer


Is that like locking your fingers in the car door?


----------



## pyro

slightlymad said:


> Is that like locking your fingers in the car door?


ouch ---ouch !!!!!!!! my eyes are watering just thinking about it ouch


----------



## RoxyBlue

Driving into work this morning, saw a couple guys in a work van sail right through a stop sign on a blind corner. Guess they thought it was just a suggestion.

They also put on the brakes for a green light. Hey, Lily, today wouldn't happen to be National Opposite Day, would it?


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy you need to stay away from these work vans. Wasn't getting rearended by one enough.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Roxy you need to stay away from these work vans. Wasn't getting rearended by one enough.


LOL, this time I was BEHIND the work van (and gave them plenty of room). The stop sign they sailed through was at the intersection where the last evil work van rear-ended my RAV.


----------



## Lilly

December 4 is . . . . . Wear Brown Shoes Day
and

December 5 is . . . . . National Sacher Torte Day

Sacher Torte is a famous Viennese cake, probably the most famous chocolate cake of all-time. It consists of chocolate sponge cake cut into three layers, between which apricot jam are thickly spread between the layers and on the top and sides of the cake. The whole cake is then iced with a velvet-like chocolate and served with a side dish of whipped cream. 
for recipe go here
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Sachertorte-231043


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, if I had some of that cake here, I'd have a slice even if it is 11:25PM (I did my weights workout, so would it be okay?)


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I have brown shoes! I'll wear them today!


----------



## Spooky1

Dec. 5th is also Walt Disney's Birthday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I need a chocolate doughnut to go with this coffee I'm drinking.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I can't feel my toes and my fingers aren't working very well. Why do I have the only office with an A/C vent and no heat?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

'cause you are a HauntForum hottie...?


Hauntiholik said:


> I can't feel my toes and my fingers aren't working very well. Why do I have the only office with an A/C vent and no heat?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Brrrrr 18 degrees outside right now. Good day to bake cookies.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Bake cookies...? I would prefer to just jump in the oven.


Bone Dancer said:


> Brrrrr 18 degrees outside right now. Good day to bake cookies.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm impatient, I'd eat the raw cookie dough and stand infront of the oven with the oven door open.


----------



## Bone Dancer

OK you two, out of the kitchen.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are the cookies ready yet?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> 'cause you are a HauntForum hottie...?


If I was a hottie I wouldn't be complaining about the cold


----------



## Hauntiholik

Now what starts with the letter C?
Cookie starts with C
Let's think of other things
That starts with C
Oh, who cares about the other things?

C is for cookie, that's good enough for me
C is for cookie, that's good enough for me
C is for cookie, that's good enough for me
Oh, cookie, cookie, cookie starts with C

C is for cookie, that's good enough for me
C is for cookie, that's good enough for me
C is for cookie, that's good enough for me
Oh, cookie, cookie, cookie starts with C

Hey you know what?
A round cookie with one bite out of it
Looks like a C
A round donut with one bite out of it
Also looks like a C
But it is not as good as a cookie
Oh and the moon sometimes looks like a C
But you can't eat that, so ... 

C is for cookie, that's good enough for me, yeah!
C is for cookie, that's good enough for me
C is for cookie, that's good enough for me
Oh, cookie, cookie, cookie starts with C, yeah!
Cookie, cookie, cookie starts with C, oh boy!
Cookie, cookie, cookie starts with C!

(Cookie Monster eats the cookie)
Umm-umm-umm-umm-umm


----------



## RoxyBlue

I had a Cookie Monster doll when I lived in Cleveland. I gave him to one of the visiting foreign students I worked with since he was a huge fan of the Cookie Monster. I wonder if he still has it (that was like 30 years ago)?


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik has been possessed by the Cookie Monster!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hey there BD...what cookies did you bake?


----------



## Spooky1

and did you make enough for everyone?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've been waiting for those cookies for HOURS!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love cookies!

And I love Cookie Monster. I have a Cookie Monster cookie jar.


----------



## pyro

mmmmmmmmmmmmm coookieeeee
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb7/babychica_album/pics_cookie-monster.jpg


----------



## Scary Godmother

LOL! Leave it to Pyro to post that one!:laugheton:


----------



## slightlymad

pyro is my hero


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pyro, you're incorrigible


----------



## Lilly

Pyro strikes again...

Ok BD where are those cookies?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sure doesnt take much to get you guys going. Anyway, I made some chocolate chips with walnuts. And not your danty cookies either, they were 4 inches across. But to make a long story short, after extensive testing ( number of chips per cookie, amount of walnut present, and general taste testing) there was'nt enought to go around so to be fair I ate the rest of the them. Mmmmmm good cookies.


----------



## Lilly

December 6 is . . . . . National Gazpacho Day and Mitten Tree Day


Thanks BD , I was hoping for a cookie...wahhhh


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 has a recipe for chocolate chip oatmeal cookies with pecans that is to die for, especially since, like BD, he doesn't waste time making dainty sized ones - they're made for a man (but I like them, too!)(tribute to the old Irish Spring commercials there).


----------



## Spooky1

I haven't made those cookies in years. I guess I'm due.


----------



## slightlymad

Gets me in the mood for puffed rice balls


----------



## AzKittie74

Oh my gosh! when I'm to busy for Haunt Forum there is a problem! So I am making ornaments with the kids tomorrow and was thinking of making some witches hats and black cats and bats and pumpkins along with snowmen and snow flakes ect. is that bad? hahaha I put all of the Halloween things away, not all far away ofcourse some are just behind glass but it is away and I am missing them. So I thought that Halloween ornaments on the tree might be a good way to help fill the void hehe. Finals then rest...can't wait!


----------



## Lilly

December 7 is . . . . . National Cotton Candy Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

AzKittie74 said:


> So I am making ornaments with the kids tomorrow and was thinking of making some witches hats and black cats and bats and pumpkins along with snowmen and snow flakes etc. is that bad?


I think Halloween themed ornaments on a Christmas tree are a perfectly good idea. We've used skellie tree toppers for years.


----------



## Vlad

Yay, back to work after a week off and corporate is stopping in. It doesn't get any better than this, and that's what I'm afraid of.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looks like some rain coming in for today with a little ice....

Are they looking to clean house Vlad?


----------



## pyro

wow -4 when i woke up this morning,its 16 now ---heat wave------- this is not going to be a good winter, its starting to early


----------



## Spooky1

I was going to complain that it was +20F this morning when I was walking the dog. Pyro you make me realize maybe it's not so bad.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Substituting Irish whiskey and black coffee for the water in a cupcake recipe works out really well flavor-wise (if you can't have Irish coffee, you can always have an Irish coffee cupcake).

And no, I did not make enough for everyone - sorry


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe I'll try bourbon in the next batch of cupcakes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't forget the bourbon glaze for an added kick:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Got my DSL hooked up today, seems a tad faster then dial up.
Another storm moving in tonite, calling for sleet and ice then snow, what fun.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like a good time to bake MORE COOKIES, BD!

Sleet and ice under snow is not a good combination.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Same here Bill. Working on Holiday decorations today.


----------



## Lilly

we too are in a winter storm watch right now ..rain /snow mix then turning snow they keep changing the amount so between 3 and 12 inches of snow ..fun fun
so this comes in handy for today is..and they can
December 8 is . . . . . Take It In The Ear Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lilly said:


> December 8 is . . . . . Take It In The Ear Day


That sounds totally uncomfortable


----------



## Bone Dancer

I am ready for the storm. I have chicken soup started, and plan on experimenting with making a mint sugar cookie with chocolate chips.


----------



## Scary Godmother

Bone Dancer said:


> I am ready for the storm. I have chicken soup started, and plan on experimenting with making a mint sugar cookie with chocolate chips.


Sounds yummy, if I lived near you I would volunteer to come over and be your taste tester on those experimetal cookies! After I had some of the chicken soup of course.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This may sound a little bold...But I would consider a "sugar daddy"...LOL


Bone Dancer said:


> I am ready for the storm. I have chicken soup started, and plan on experimenting with making a mint sugar cookie with chocolate chips.


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy inspired me to more adventuresome with my cooking, so I added some Crown Royal to a batch of cupcakes. I'm curious as to how they'll turn out.


----------



## Bone Dancer

It's soaking them in the liqure after they are baked that makes them good you know.


----------



## Vlad

Just drink enough of the booze and it'll all taste great.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Getting rain this morning....at 27 degrees, this is going to get messy.


----------



## Spooky1

Sounds like a good day to stay inside FE. I don't think your new snow thrower will work on ice.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Delayed school schedule due to the snow so my day has started off crappy


----------



## Spooky1

It's suppose to be 60F tomorrow here with rain, then snow the next day. Looks like screwy weather for this month.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The guys here at work just tested a new generator right outside the front door of the office. Nothing like the refreshing smell of gasoline to start your day out right:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Getting rain this morning....at 27 degrees, this is going to get messy.


Just snow up here Jeff, maybe four to six. Careful of the ice Jeff.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yes, be careful Bill!

Of course, I had to jump on the cookie-baking bandwagon yesterday. I made my traditional butter cookies, in Christmas tree and Snowman shapes. I use this recipe also at Halloween...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those cookies look good enough to eat, Ms. W


----------



## Ms. Wicked

They aren't half bad!

Of course, I ate way too much dough yesterday and therefore couldn't stomach a baked cookie until this afternoon!

I'm sure I could have squeezed out another 4 or 5 cookies. Oh well, gotta love the dough.


----------



## Lilly

We ended up with ice and slush this morning , it was raining too. Not fun to drive in.
turned to snow about 9 am ...stopped for a while then started again ..4 inches later its still snowing.

speaking of baking
December 9 is . . . . . National Pastry Day


----------



## pyro

ok yesterday was in the 20's---it is now 55 @ 9:30 at nite--2morrow in the 60's ??????? wtf mind you im not complaining but this is a big tease.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, it went into the low 40s...now it's freezing.
Looks like maybe an inch of snow on top of it.
we'll know by morning.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

pyro said:


> ok yesterday was in the 20's---it is now 55 @ 9:30 at nite--2morrow in the 60's ??????? wtf mind you im not complaining but this is a big tease.


Stay inside, it seems you may be effecting the weather in your area Manny...?


----------



## Bone Dancer

As of right now I have about 14 inches of new snow and my shovel is out in the shop. It's still snowing litely, maybe another inch or two by morning. And I thought winter started on the 21st of December.


----------



## RoxyBlue

More of the neighbors have put up their Christmas lights. It's so nice to come home from work at night, turn the corner into the street where we live, and see so many brightly lit homes. Having lights on just makes a house seem so much more welcoming.


----------



## Vlad

Yes, I love to see the houses lit. I come home before dark, so this year I have everything on timers so I don't forget to turn them on. Tis the season.

In the 60s here also today. Lucky me, I have corporate here all week, yippeeee!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Got the tree up last night. The kids were so excited.

I set up the Nordic Trak and plan to work out later today. I feel like such a slug.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ms. Wicked said:


> I set up the Nordic Trak and plan to work out later today. I feel like such a slug.


LOL, I know the feeling. We have a Nordic Trak, weights, and rowing machine that would do a great job for us if we actually stuck to a schedule on them. We're pretty good (and fortunately we also have to walk the dog daily), but there are those days when you just don't feel ambitious - until you step on the scale.

I blame all the discussions about cookies and cupcakes:googly: Get's me back in the kitchen.


----------



## Lilly

December 10 is . . . . Festival For The Souls Of Dead Whales
( http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2002/12/1210_021210_whalespirits.html )


----------



## Vlad

> December 10 is . . . . Festival For The Souls Of Dead Whales


Hysterical in light of the previous posts, lol, hee hee, Just kidding Irma, lol running to hide now


----------



## RoxyBlue

OMG, Lilly, that's why I feel like a beached whale!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well the roads plowed, I'll be able to get out tomorrow. It's going to be a lonnnnng winter.


----------



## slightlymad

69 degrees and raining definitly take some of that snow from ya


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No snow here Bill. Well maybe less than an inch.
Still have the bulbs to put on the tree.

My list is too long, I don't ever see an end to it.


----------



## Spooky1

The rain has stoped and it's still 60 degrees here when I got home tonight so I finished putting up my outdoor Christmas lights.


----------



## Vlad

Rain here and the temp has dropped to 35, sweet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of our vendors sent us a one pound box of chocolates for the holidays. We've sent them over $93,000 worth of business this year. That comes out to $5812 per ounce for the chocolates


----------



## Lilly

Roxy ..maybe someone told them they were truffles..LOL


December 11 is . . . . National Noodle Ring Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lilly said:


> Roxy ..maybe someone told them they were truffles..LOL


LOL back, I keep looking to see if there's some gold hidden inside one of the pieces:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Get me on the vendor list and I will send you as much chocolate as you can eat! lol


RoxyBlue said:


> One of our vendors sent us a one pound box of chocolates for the holidays. We've sent them over $93,000 worth of business this year. That comes out to $5812 per ounce for the chocolates


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Get me on the vendor list and I will send you as much chocolate as you can eat! lol


LMAO! I knew I could depend on you! Maybe I could convince my boss that we could use some half torsos for a safety training class:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm thinking you need an upgrade on your security needs..new cameras....DVR...wiring is probably old..LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

True story - when we moved into the office we have now, there was an old alarm system that had been left behind. It was not functional, in the sense that it would not alert the police if someone were to break in. It did, however, have a bad habit of going off when the power went out and you could not shut off the very annoying alarm since we had no idea what the codes might be. Anyway, one afternoon we lost power and the alarm went off and kept going for hours. The next morning when I came in, the control box had been ripped out of the wall (by my boss) and left on my desk. It's much more peaceful now


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Happy Friday!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Less than two weeks till Christmas!


----------



## Scary Godmother

Wow, I feel old today, my baby is turning 16! We had some wild weather here in MA today! It was like a hurricane/mini tornado came through this morning! Kind of scary actually. I'm hoping there aren't any trees down on my house. It was okay when I left this morning. All my outdoor decorations got trashed though, I will have to repair them all when I get home. My Santa barn star was across the street in my neighbor's yard. I have enough limbs down in my yard to make a whole new tree! All's quiet now though, thank goodness.


----------



## Lilly

December 12 is . . . . National Ding-A-Ling Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lilly said:


> December 12 is . . . . National Ding-A-Ling Day


Show of hands - how many of you remember the Chuck Berry song "My Ding a Ling"?:googly:


----------



## scream1973

I have heard it.. cant say i knew of it when it was "new"


----------



## RoxyBlue

scream1973 said:


> I have heard it.. cant say i knew of it when it was "new"


LOL, you'd definitely have to be a mite older - it was a novelty record hit and #1 single for Chuck Berry in 1972.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That makes me a youngster!....well compared to you....? LMAO


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> That makes me a youngster!....well compared to you....? LMAO


Okay, now I HAVE to kill you:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

I remember the song, but I thought "My Ding a Ling" was older than 1972.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Wasn't it pressed on wax cylinders originally? I think you had to play it on a gramaphone. Heheh.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Could someone hum it for me...I might have heard it...? LOL


----------



## Spooky1

Here you go.

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfVfRDX4ruY[/nomedia]


----------



## Dark Angel 27

well there you have it. the national anthem for free love right there.

*shakes head*


----------



## Lilly

December 14 is . . . . National Bouillabaisse Day

December 15 is . . . . National Lemon Cupcake Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Picked up our Christmas tree yesterday - now my car smells piney.


----------



## slightlymad

Ah spent the entire weekend at work time to head in and make everyone misserable


----------



## Spooky1

I hate Verizon. It took 3+ appointments to get them to fix our phone lines. They don't seem to be able to show on the appointed date. The third appointment was Friday and they didn't show up. Then they showed on Saturday (no call before hand). At least our phone lines are working again.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love lemon cupcakes!

Of course, yesterday I baked 4 dozen oatmeal raisin cookies. Those are Mr. W's favorites. Unfortunately, I've eaten one cookie too many lately.


----------



## Spooky1

All of our alcohol laden cupcakes are gone. Now the question is, bake more and don't step on the scale, or resist?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Resistance Is Futile!!!!!!:googly:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

OK, I just got all presents that are in the house wrapped (I'm expecting more to arrive in the next few days).

I wanted to get it done early this year instead of wrapping on Christmas Eve! :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ms. Wicked said:


> I wanted to get it done early this year instead of wrapping on Christmas Eve! :googly:


LOL, I know that feeling! I'm shooting for this coming weekend to get that task done.


----------



## Spooky1

Don't worry about wrapping my presents Roxy, I already found them.  (JK)


----------



## RoxyBlue

HEY! What have I told you about the "no peeking ahead of Christmas" rule?!?!?!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

My feet are cold.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Put on some fuzzy socks, FE


----------



## Spooky1

It's 64 degrees out right now and there's a winter storm watch out for tomorrow night. Screwy weather.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my co-workers brought in Christmas cookies today - yay! Those rosemary butter ones are perfect with coffee.


----------



## Lilly

you guys will like this one...don't get carried away now

December 16 is . . . . National Chocolate Covered Anything Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lilly said:


> you guys will like this one...don't get carried away now
> 
> December 16 is . . . . National Chocolate Covered Anything Day


Oh yes, ripe with possibilities, this one:devil:

I will, of course, be a lady and hope for chocolate covered cherries...hmmm...maybe not such a good choice of words.


----------



## scareme

Hi all! I'm back from my Mom's house and I've got internet access again. I've been staying there since Sept. and she is feeling better. Back home in time to spend the holidays with hubby and the kids. Missed you all! Happy Birthday to all the birthdays I've missed since Sept. For Halloween, instead of the 500 tots I get here, I passed out candy to 16 tots at mom's. My daughter was here to handle our tots. Got to get busy and catch up on my reading posts. Good to be home again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Welcome back, scare!


----------



## Spooky1

Lilly said:


> you guys will like this one...don't get carried away now
> 
> December 16 is . . . . National Chocolate Covered Anything Day


Hey Roxy we have some Hershey's syrup at home right? :winkvil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Hey Roxy we have some Hershey's syrup at home right? :winkvil:


Which means we can make some Hershey's hot chocolate!:googly:


----------



## Vlad

Welcome back scareme.


----------



## Lilly

Welcome back Scareme...glad your mom is feeling better

December 17 is . . . . Underdog Day and National Maple Syrup Day


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Welcome back scareme!


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome back Scareme.

Does Canada take National Maple syrup day off?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 is a big fan of maple syrup; me, not so much.


----------



## Death's Door

Glad to hear you're back Scareme!!!!


----------



## Lilly

crap we got 4 inches snow yesterday and now they say potentially 8-14 starting tomorrow night into fri afternoon......slip sliding away


----------



## Spooky1

All we're getting here is rain. It's been ages since we had a white Christmas.


----------



## Lilly

December 18 is . . . . National Roast Suckling Pig Day


----------



## Hauntiholik

December 18 is also National Regifting Day!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's what puzzles me - why do people leave a car length of space between themselves and the car in front of them when they're driving 70 miles an hour, but three car lengths of space when in a line at a stop light?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, getting a little sun shine and with some luck we will miss that storm to the south.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I won't. But did have a couple shots at the sun today!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I won't. But did have a couple shots at the sun today!


Isn't it off season for sun shooting?:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Crap...you need a license for this...?


RoxyBlue said:


> Isn't it off season for sun shooting?:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Crap...you need a license for this...?


Of course!

FESun by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Lilly

Well it's a snow day for me..I couldn't get out of my driveway to get to work this morning..we have 10 inches so far and still snowing 
Had to shovel a path for the pooches, lucky they are black they would get lost in that snow.


----------



## Lilly

December 19 is . . . . Oatmeal Muffin Day

crap I could use a blueberry one.


----------



## Lilly

Hauntiholik said:


> December 18 is also National Regifting Day!


Is that a hint..you want you tombstone back or the shot glasses....LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lilly said:


> Had to shovel a path for the pooches, lucky they are black they would get lost in that snow.


We had to do this for our first dog, an 85 pound black lab/Golden retriever mix, when she got to be older and more gimpy. Our current 45 pound mutt plows her own paths in the snow. I wish she would learn to do our driveway as well.


----------



## Spooky1

Why won't drivers turn on their headlight when it's raining out? Can't they figure out it's not so they can see, but so others can see them? While I'm ranting, is a turn signal an option on some cars? The way some many folks don't use them (particularly Police cars), I'm wondering. I don't think I've ever seen a Police car use a turn signal (and I don't mean for high speed chases).


----------



## RoxyBlue

If I give you a big hug, Spooky1, will that make you feel better about the car thing?

He's absolutely right about all that, too. Drivers in the DC area are a little nutso sometimes.


----------



## Spooky1

Whether it helped or not, I'd never turn down a hug from you Roxy. Of course it does always seem to help.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well, about ten inches of snow and the sun is trying to shine, maybe the storm is pasted.


----------



## scareme

It's in the 60's here and I have the windows open to air out the house. "That's what I love about the south."


----------



## Spooky1

I wonder if we'll get a total of 10 inches of snow all Winter? Just getting more rain here for now.


----------



## Lilly

Sun was out here for about a half hr..it did stop snowing for now..tomorrow night another 4-8 potential..

Roxy...we had a huge black lab that used to make the path for them, but he is passed on and the little puggies too small to do that now they should learn to make tunnels.LOL
We usually make a path with the snowblower in the yard for them..they are so spoiled.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps if I start feeling ambitious, I might get around to wrapping some Christmas presents tonight.


----------



## Black Cat

Snow Day for me today. So far we got about 6-8 inches and it's still snowing with sleet mixed in. So much for the nice soft fluffy snow earlier. Now it's the heavy stuff.
Took an hour (bumper to bumper) to drive 8 miles. The roads are a total mess with tons of idiots on the road. More snow coming tonight, tomorrow night and possibly Sunday. We just might have a White Christmas this year.


----------



## slightlymad

Ah a nice rainy and a day off just to chill and become one with my chair


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm becoming one with a slice of cheesecake at the moment -yum!


----------



## Lilly

December 20 is . . . . Games Day


----------



## pyro

i hate SNOW!!!!!! - well good morning or is it good nite, this sucks-- i hate snow


----------



## scareme

I'm finished with my Christmas cards, now to get on with enjoying the holidays.


----------



## debbie5

What cruel twist of fate has made it so that my daughter is starting pubery as I start the first hormonal twinklings of menopause? I want to run away to a hut until this is all over. 
I don't think I am strong enough to survive her puberty. 
And I can't even ship her off to a workhouse.

dammit.

pass the Prozac. Please.


----------



## debbie5

And I found a chin whisker.

WHY GOD< WHHHYYY!!???


----------



## slightlymad

Ah happiness is loading up the xmas decorations and realizing that the halloween display takes 2 trips from storage and xmas only takes 1


----------



## RoxyBlue

A hot flash is like having your own private summer.


----------



## scareme

I just finished a quadruple batch of cut-out sugar cookies. Now I just have to frost and decorate them tonight, and tomorrow I will take plates around to the neighbors.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Send some this way, scareme!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Winter Solstice to all!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yay! Cookies - your neighbors are lucky scareme!

Happy winter solstice!

Well, it's nice to know that days will be getting longer... there's no doubt it's winter here. Today is absolutely Arctic: high of -1 with windchill of -22. brrr Even the dogs don't want to go out!


----------



## slightlymad

sound like the perfect excuse to have a romantic evening


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Last night we watched Bedknobs and Broomsticks. I love that movie!

Today, we're "warming up" - the high is forecast to be about 12...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think it was around 12 degrees when we got up this morning and a bit breezy just for good measure. The dog loves it - she gets all perky when it's cold outside (must be that long winter coat she wears year round).


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Bitter last night. We hit a -3 while driving home from shopping.


BBrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Spooky1

Walking the dog with it being 12 degrees this morning was cold enough for me. I don't think I'll move up to your neighborhood FE.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I agree. Even at 12 ...that's too cold.


----------



## Spooky1

December 23rd is Festivus!

Happy Festivus to all.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

We're on a heat wave.
12 degrees!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think it was 9 degrees when we got up this morning, but the sun was out and the wind wasn't blowing. There were very few cars on the road while we were out walking the dog, so it was actually rather peaceful.

Tomorrow it's supposed to get to 50 degrees and rain - perfect Christmas weather(?)


----------



## debbie5

I have 8 foot long icicles hanging from my roof. Can't say I ever saw such long ones before. 
Ho ho ho.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You just reminded me of a line from "Christmas Story" - "Those icicles have been known to kill people!".

I love that movie.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> I have 8 foot long icicles hanging from my roof. Can't say I ever saw such long ones before.
> Ho ho ho.


Debbie post some pictures. Those sound cool.


----------



## Lilly

I think my brain froze ,was out working in that fricken cold last 2 days ..i am behind now on national day of so here goes..

December 21 is . . . . Look At The Bright Side Day, National Flashlight Day,

National French Fried Shrimp Day, and Hamburger Day

December 22 is . . . . National Date-Nut Bread Day

December 23 is . . . . Roots Day


----------



## Lilly

well after our ft of snow other day we are to get another ft total today and tomorrow geez...
our snowblower died too 
well lucky we know someone who will plow us for free woohoo


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Another wacky weather day here... snowy and it's blowing, covering the thick ice that's still on the ground since last week's ice storm. We're not getting above freezing until Friday. Thank goodness my Christmas shopping is finished!

In the meantime, I can't believe that The Bears pulled off a win last night! I was tired and went to bed around 9:45 during the 4th Q when it looked like they were going to lose. 

The brownies I made are gone so I'm going to bake cookies again today...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, the solstice came and went and the Old Ones did not return. What's up with that?


----------



## debbie5

Oh- don 't even get me GOING about posting pictures (throwing hands up in air). Freakin' Fujifilm exposed an entire roll of my Halloween 35 mm film, and I spent 3 hours online trying to make a digi account so I can post pics here of my haunt. My digi pics are a bit overexposed, so I was really counting on those 35 mm prints to look great. Grrr.................
I need to take a handful of Prozac before I attempt to post pics again.
And I DID ask hubby if he could possibly lay underneath the icicles while I broke them off...heheheh. It's fun to watch them grow each day. They slowed down a bit. Size *does* matter. In icicles.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

OK - cookies are done. I've never made this recipe before; they're very nice... chocolate cookies with Nesle peanut butter/chocolate swirl morsels. The chocolate cookie has lots of cocoa in it and is dark and rich.

In the meantime, I have bread going in the bread maker and am ready to start some minestrone soup.

Mr. W ran out to Sam's club to pick up some wine and cheese, then we'll be settling in for the next couple of days!


----------



## pyro

a couple of days --hope he gets a case


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I here ya Manny...those crazy Wicked's!! LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ms. Wicked said:


> OK - cookies are done. I've never made this recipe before; they're very nice... chocolate cookies with Nesle peanut butter/chocolate swirl morsels. The chocolate cookie has lots of cocoa in it and is dark and rich.


These sound really good, Ms W! Can't go wrong with a combo of chocolate and peanut butter.


----------



## Spooky1

Baked goods, wine and cheese, it all sounds quite nice.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok...here's what's up for Christmas eve.
I'm doing Roasted parsnips and carrots with sage (new dish this year...we'll see how this works out), replacing the mashed potatoes with gnocchi with butter and herbs and doing broccoli with toasted garlic and hazelnuts.
So, I've got the parsnips skinned and slivered, carrots skinned....long way to go in a 59 degree kitchen.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take a serving of the broccoli, please

How come it's only 59 degrees in your kitchen?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Very very old house, until I can correct the windows an insulation, we try to only heat the rooms of need.
Will be putting an a wood burning fireplace insert in after christmas.
doesn't fix the problem, but will help the heating bill.


----------



## Scary Godmother

59 degrees, brrr, better crank up the oven FE!


----------



## RoxyBlue

BTW, Ms SG, I've noted your 500 post achievement in the Post Whore Congratulations Thread


----------



## scareme

FE, my mom's house is an old one too. But she has a fireplace in the kitchen so that helps alot. First one up starts the fire so the rest can have breakfast in warmth. The kitchen was built after the original house so there is no basement under the house. Pretty cold.


----------



## Spooky1

I notice Roxy is approaching 2,000 posts. Once upon a time I had more posts than her.


----------



## Spooky1

(Sung to the tune "away in a Manger")

Alone in the office, I wait for FedEx,
I should be at home with Roxy in bed.
A day off was given after the order was placed
So I'm on the forum while this place is dead (at least I can play Christmas music as load as I want)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm not in bed anymore

If I get motivated here after I sort through all the music I'll be singing tonight, I might think about dusting the place. That takes a LOT of motivation.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It will be a messy drive home tonight.
Raining as I type, changing over to a mix, then snow.

38 degrees from just 3 yesterday....what weather.


----------



## Spooky1

It's suppose to be around 50 for Christmas here. No white Christmas again.


----------



## Spooky1

Yeah, my package showed up. I can go home now. 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Spooky, time to start celebrating. The dips are done, just working on some BBQ ribs now.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Phew ! Without a moment to spare!

We took the dogs for a walk this morning, made a bunch of calls to England, and Tony and the boys are wrapping a few presents!  In the meantime... I just put the cheesecake in the oven. It needs to bake 1 hour 30 minutes.

Tonight we're having a simple Christmas Eve meal - Teriyake chicken with rice and a salad. 

Let's see, it's 3:30. Me thinks it's about time for some Christmas Eve cheer.


----------



## pyro

hahahahaha i bet its been cheeer all day


----------



## Lilly

December 24 is . . . . National Egg Nog Day

December 25 is . . . . National Pumpkin Pie Day


Merry Christmas all


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't like eggnog, but some pumpkin pie would be lovely to have right now, warmed up with a little whipped cream.


----------



## pyro

Time to go shopping----for halloween,,, i neeed green lites , red ones.. mmm need a santa suit, and santa bag , plastic ornaments------


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I hope that everybody had a wonderfull Christmas! We sure did! 

Today the temp is finally on the rise. The ice is starting to thaw and it will hit the 50's by tomorrow. 

Mr. W is setting up his new meat slicer to test out on the turkey breast. Our turkey was delicious and we'll have plenty of leftovers.

I'm making some bread in the breadmaker now; turkey paninis for dinner!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

freezing rain this morning, roads were icy.
Looking for those warm temps as well. Said high as 58.....that's too warm, but will rid the roof of snow.
I will be able to put in the fireplace insert this weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not many people on the road this morning since the Feds got the day off and schools are closed for the holidays. It was very gray and there were so few cars that I got that weird feeling I was in one of those post-apocalyptic movies where most of the world's population have been destroyed and I'm one of the few survivors. Why I would be driving to work under those circumstances, I don't know.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks for the reminder Pyro. After Christmas sales on lights and cords and stuff is a good way to stock up for Halloween lighting projects. And maybe a reindeer if the price is good.
I am still living off the meal I ate yesterday, omg it was geat.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

so....for some reason i was compelled to go and clean the local dollar tree out of their gargoyle statues....8 in all...i was debating on weather or not to get them....

so i went out and filled up my basket with them...took them to the cashier who gave me a strange look...but then i explained what i was doing and then she wished me luck

not really sure what i will do with them....i was thinking of building a water fountain with them...it will probably be used in my haunt this year....or it would be cool to have it in my room....either way..it will probably be the first prop i build this year.


----------



## Lilly

December 26 is . . . . National Whiners Day

December 27 is . . . . National Fruitcake Day

December 28 is . . . . Card Playing Day and National Chocolate Day


----------



## scream1973

What a crappy holiday season this has been turning into it just seems bad luck is all over the place with us.. Luckily so far we have been able to turn the things around.. but our one cat has been at the emergency vet clinic since christmas day with severe constipation and hasnt managed to pass anything so far and the bill is just racking up, i almost hate to think we may have to give her up or put her down because of economic reasons... Its just a horrible thing to happen and especially this time of year when things are already tight..

Hopefully today brings some good news and she'll have passed everything and can come home and be with her brother and the rest of our family..


----------



## Dark Angel 27

im sorry to hear that your cat is sick...i hope she gets better!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I will not celebrate National Fruitcake Day.

Planty of chocolate around to honor National Chocolate Day, though


----------



## scream1973

Thanks Dark Angel , we are waiting to hear if she will need surgery now, i spoke with the vet and they are willing to work with us on saving her by discounting the surgery if she ends up requiring it .


----------



## Dark Angel 27

im glad to hear that! i hope she gets better and that it doesn't come down to surgery.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> I think I will not celebrate National Fruitcake Day.
> 
> Planty of chocolate around to honor National Chocolate Day, though


 yes...choclate is sacred...when is that day again?


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe I can relive National Chocolate Day every day, just like the movie Ground Hog Day.


----------



## Spooky1

Scream, I hope things go well for your kitty.


----------



## debbie5

UGH! Our dog just had surgery...it IS a sucky time of year to have a sick pet.
Wishing for a speedy recovery for your cat.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well with the wind and the rain we are losing snow, but its getting colder and that mean what ever is left will turn into a frozen lump. Geee and I have only got about two or three months of winter left to go.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Our snow is gone except for the piles from plowing.
The winds have been very strong. Woke me up early thinking we were having a tornado.


----------



## pyro

yep mine is gone tooo----was 55 @10.pm-last nite its now 54--might hit 60's
dam im hooked on a game called Vampires-http://www.myspace.com/pyrowatchnu
i even got Randy hooked too....


----------



## RoxyBlue

We've expecting a high of 68 degrees here in Maryland - is this crazy December weather or what?!?! The bulbs are going to start coming up, then they'll get hit with a freeze.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

pyro said:


> yep mine is gone tooo----was 55 @10.pm-last nite its now 54--might hit 60's
> dam im hooked on a game called Vampires-http://www.myspace.com/pyrowatchnu
> i even got Randy hooked too....


I think i played the same game for a while...but then got bored....if more people are playing it i may pick it back up


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> We've expecting a high of 68 degrees here in Maryland - is this crazy December weather or what?!?! The bulbs are going to start coming up, then they'll get hit with a freeze.


lol....never had snow here....went out yesterday with short sleeves....i was expecting it to get colder!

I kinda miss seeing snow


----------



## scream1973

Thanks everyone for your thoughts.. our kitty ruby is now home with us after a rough few days away.. She still has a slight fever so has to go to our regular vet in the morning for a quick checkup but they figured its slight enough she could come home to a familar surrounding which would help relieve the stress.
And i can not thank the vet at the clinic which understood our financial issue and reworked the bill to fit into the max we could pay. I think they probably ended up saving us/ comping us almost $1000 worth of vet services. It kinda restores faith in people.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scream1973 said:


> Thanks everyone for your thoughts.. our kitty ruby is now home with us after a rough few days away.. She still has a slight fever so has to go to our regular vet in the morning for a quick checkup but they figured its slight enough she could come home to a familar surrounding which would help relieve the stress.
> And i can not thank the vet at the clinic which understood our financial issue and reworked the bill to fit into the max we could pay. I think they probably ended up saving us/ comping us almost $1000 worth of vet services. It kinda restores faith in people.


awesome news...its so cool that the vet is helping you out like that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to hear things turned out well for you and the cat, scream. Your vet is definitely a keeper.


----------



## Spooky1

Scream, I'm glad to here your kitty is home and recovering. Glad to hear your vet has the Christmas spirit.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just tried one of the Ghiradelli seasonal coffees - White Chocolate Eggnog. First sip was a bit unusual, since I've never been a fan of eggnog, but it does grow on you after a while.


----------



## Scary Godmother

*Late Christmas Present*

So, I stopped by my local Dunkin Donuts today so that my son could apply for a job. As I was backing out of my parking space, I noticed that the sign said "They Listened, Dunkaccino is Back". I was so excited, I jammed on my brakes and let out some sort of a sound that scared my son, he thought I hit something. I quickly shifted back into drive and ran inside to get one. You have to understand, I am not a coffee drinker, but a few years ago when they first came out with this drink, I had been given a free sample one day, and from that day on, I was hooked. Any of you who are addicted to coffee, especially DD coffee, will understand. They suddenly decided two years ago to discontinue this product, no explaination, it was just gone. I was actually depressed for a short while when the girls at my local DD told me, I just could not believe they would discontinue this wonderful drink! Of course, like any other addiction, I got over it (cold turkey!). Apparently, I was not the only one who complained to them about it and frequently asked if it would ever be back. So, it is a happy day for me, maybe not so much for my cholesterol though!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

So yesterday, I got out of my sweat pants and put on a pair of jeans.

The good news is, they fit!

The bad news is, they are more snug than pre-Thanksgiving...

I have no will power this time of year. I love cookies, cakes, stuffing, appetizer, etc., etc.... oh well, it's only once a year. Maybe I'll step on the scale by the end of the week.


----------



## Scary Godmother

I hear you MS. W!! I usually weigh myself every Monday AM. Not today! I am on vacation this week and I have all kind of leftovers from a family party on Saturday. No weigh-in until next week for me. On the up side, I did go for a walk today, maybe I can get rid of some of the holiday flab before next Monday!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Scary Godmother said:


> So, I stopped by my local Dunkin Donuts today so that my son could apply for a job. As I was backing out of my parking space, I noticed that the sign said "They Listened, Dunkaccino is Back". I was so excited, I jammed on my brakes and let out some sort of a sound that scared my son, he thought I hit something. I quickly shifted back into drive and ran inside to get one. You have to understand, I am not a coffee drinker, but a few years ago when they first came out with this drink, I had been given a free sample one day, and from that day on, I was hooked. Any of you who are addicted to coffee, especially DD coffee, will understand. They suddenly decided two years ago to discontinue this product, no explaination, it was just gone. I was actually depressed for a short while when the girls at my local DD told me, I just could not believe they would discontinue this wonderful drink! Of course, like any other addiction, I got over it (cold turkey!). Apparently, I was not the only one who complained to them about it and frequently asked if it would ever be back. So, it is a happy day for me, maybe not so much for my cholesterol though!


lol i am so happy for you..i don't think i have ever tried anything from DD but i do have an addiction for the double chocolate chip frappachino...i suddenly want one now after reading this post....


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well folks, its the natural order of things to put on extra weight this time of year. The internal orgins require more insulation to maintain a proper working temperture. And in fact most of the holidays that involve eating large amounts of food happen at this time a year for a reason. Thats my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Scary Godmother

Bone Dancer said:


> Well folks, its the natural order of things to put on extra weight this time of year. The internal orgins require more insulation to maintain a proper working temperture. And in fact most of the holidays that involve eating large amounts of food happen at this time a year for a reason. Thats my story and I'm sticking to it.


LOL, sounds good to me BD!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i am feeling incredibly sappy at the moment...listening to love songs on my play list...that's about as far as i'll ever get to a love life....

i suck at life


----------



## Lilly

December 29 is . . . . Pepper Pot Day

December 30 is . . . . Festival Of Enormous Changes At The Last Minute and


National Bicarbonate Of Soda Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> i am feeling incredibly sappy at the moment...listening to love songs on my play list...that's about as far as i'll ever get to a love life....
> 
> i suck at life


Come now, DA, nobody sucks at life. Life somethimes throws curves at you (I had a friend who referred to them as "bumps in the road") and sometimes things happen that suck, but how you handle it will always be your choice.

Here is my "don't give up hope" story of the day. When I was around 28 years old, I was engaged to be married to a man I'd known for seven years (we met and started dating in college). Two weeks before the wedding, I came home to my apartment and found a letter from him stuck in my mailbox. Long and short of this multipage outpouring of angst was that he couldn't go through with the wedding and was basically dumping me. Needless to say, I was extremely upset, and yes, it took a couple years to get my head straight again.

At that time, being dumped two weeks before getting married to a man I'd known and loved for many years was the worst thing that ever happened to me. I was in my last year of graduate school, so I after I got my degree, I quit my job, moved to Maryland, and started over. About 4-5 years later, I met the man who became my husband (people here know him as Spooky1). I was 34 years old when we married and we celebrated our 20th anniversary in October. He is the finest man I know and I would never have met him without the worst thing that ever happened to me happening to me.

So there you go - it's a bit sappy, but it's just an example of the way the sucky things in life can put you on the pathway to something wonderful.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

that must have sucked...i know the feeling.

when my ex dumped me...it screwed me up so bad..i thought i was gonna die seeing as how I found out later that the only reason he dumped me was so he could become a manager where we worked.

god i was so pissed and then he turned into the biggest prick i ever knew and then at the same time he became a manager at game stop....

but then there was some consolation...

he never became manager of where we worked....he quit..

and then a friend of mine who runs an animae/collectables store called me and told me that he'd seen my ex and that the prick got fired from games stop.

i can't tell you how....um...gratafied i felt...i know it's probably evil of me to be happy at his misfortune...but that's just me.


----------



## pyro

well that sucked-my hole nite right in the crapper-----just got home from work, so much for being on vacation---DAM SNOW


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Sorry to hear that pyro - from the news, it looks like you guys got slammed.

...so last night we were playing Monopoly. I never do well at that game! I didn't land on ANYTHING and couldn't buy property. When all the property was finally bought, the only thing I had was Short Line Railroad!!!! WTF? 

So I bargained with Mr. W to get his two railroads (he needed money to build) then I bought Matthew's railroad and owned all four. It's all I had and I thought I'd be the first person out!

But Mr. W was first, then Alex. Despite people landing on my railroads only twice, I had a high cash reserve. However, it was just a matter of time before I landed on Matthew's Real Estate EMPIRE to get wiped out. The kid was acquiring land and building at a faster rate than Donald Trump.

It was all over when I hit Matthew's Kentucky Avenue with a hotel.

I never win at Monopoly!!!!! Next time, I'll try being the ship instead of the iron.


----------



## randyaz

MS W....shouldnt you be with the sewing machine?


----------



## RoxyBlue

randyaz said:


> MS W....shouldnt you be with the sewing machine?


That's right, Ms W - you could be sewing a pair of pants for randyaz's avatar:googly:


----------



## Scary Godmother

LOL Roxy!:laugheton:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well Ms Wicked, wine and gaming don't mix, if it did Vegas would be broke..! LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

And, I agree with Roxy, DA....good things come to good people, just put frosting on the bad parts....all good.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Thanks FE i'll keep that in mind.

and roxy i got to agree with you...

some one needs to put pants on that flasher! (the avatar i mean) :lolkin:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Ms. Wicked said:


> Sorry to hear that pyro - from the news, it looks like you guys got slammed.
> 
> ...so last night we were playing Monopoly. I never do well at that game! I didn't land on ANYTHING and couldn't buy property. When all the property was finally bought, the only thing I had was Short Line Railroad!!!! WTF?
> 
> So I bargained with Mr. W to get his two railroads (he needed money to build) then I bought Matthew's railroad and owned all four. It's all I had and I thought I'd be the first person out!
> 
> But Mr. W was first, then Alex. Despite people landing on my railroads only twice, I had a high cash reserve. However, it was just a matter of time before I landed on Matthew's Real Estate EMPIRE to get wiped out. The kid was acquiring land and building at a faster rate than Donald Trump.
> 
> It was all over when I hit Matthew's Kentucky Avenue with a hotel.
> 
> I never win at Monopoly!!!!! Next time, I'll try being the ship instead of the iron.


I haven't played monopoly in ages...but i always did pretty well with the dog.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> .. just put frosting on the bad parts....all good.


Are you talking about life or randyaz's avatar? :googly:


----------



## pyro

Dark Angel 27 said:


> I haven't played monopoly in ages...but i always did pretty well with the dog.


DOG ?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

the dog as in the game piece. *shakes head*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> the dog as in the game piece. *shakes head*


LOL, in pyro's defense, I thought you meant playing against a real dog, too, which would definitely increase MY chances of winning:googly:


----------



## pyro

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, in pyro's defense, I thought you meant playing against a real dog, too, which would definitely increase MY chances of winning:googly:


thank you --


----------



## slightlymad

Sorry Manny I was not thinking of playing against the dog.......


Happiness is taste testing jello shots


----------



## Spooky1

Can someone invent a wireless router that's easy to setup!


----------



## scareme

Hi all, again. Sorry I've been holding up people in the games section. I had a hernia repared Monday, and I'm moving a little slow right now. I promise to get back in the games and get them caught up this weekend. Hope everyones New Year celebration was great!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Welcome back, scareme! Take your time with the recovery and don't blow out any stitches.


----------



## slightlymad

Welcome Back Excellent time for planing
Get Well


----------



## Hellrazor

Im thinking how warm and fuzzy white Zynfandel can make you feel...


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome back Scareme. Sounds like a terrible way to ring in the New Year, but we're glad you have you back. Wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hellrazor said:


> Im thinking how warm and fuzzy white Zynfandel can make you feel...


As does pinot grigio and pinot noir:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

im really sleepy...and i want to attempt the drilling on my gargoyle tomorrow...if i feel like it


----------



## Bone Dancer

O wonderful, freezing rain. I sure hope spring gets here soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have absolutely nothing intelligent to contribute to this thread at this point in time:googly:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

<_sigh_>

I really am terrible with people. I need to crawl into a cave right now. :googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well except for my nap, I have totally wasted this day.


----------



## Spooky1

Sounds like everyone is running out of energy today. I just got up from a nap, after eating to much for dinner.


----------



## Black Cat

Waking up this morning only to realize your vacation is over and it's back to work.


----------



## Spooky1

Tomorrow could be fun. The weather report is calling for freezing rain and sleet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ms. Wicked said:


> <_sigh_>
> 
> I really am terrible with people. I need to crawl into a cave right now. :googly:


Tell me it isn't true!!!:googly:


----------



## Bloodhound

Hiya kids! Did you miss me? Hope the holidays went well for everyone. I am certainly glad that there over with. I have had to work the past three weekends in a row with only the 25th and 1st off. I can't tell you how nice it is going to be to work a normal weeks shift! I am already looking forward to the coming weekend. Two days in a row, for just me! Yay!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Welcome back, bloodhound! That was my first thought when I saw your post - "Where has he been lately?"


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome back Bloodhound. Hope you were able to enjoy your Christmas and New Years even without the weekends off.


----------



## Spooky1

Man the forums active member numbers really dwindle down after Halloween. Were down to 358 active out of 2,395 members. That's only 15%.:frownkin:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

RoxyBlue said:


> Tell me it isn't true!!!:googly:


It's twue! It's twue! And it's getting worse as I get older!

...Glad to see you back BH...

Spooky, it tends to get quieter this time of year. I guess that means:

_It's time to start cranking on props and costumes!!!!!!!_

The kids went back to school today. I've had to run a few errands, but I should be back in production tomorrow.


----------



## debbie5

I gotta dye my roots, trim DD's bangs, wash dishes...
figure out the checkbook and see if I have money to pay the phone bill. Gotta chop the ice in the driveway tomorrow as the car slid down into traffic today. When is hubby gonna go back to work? Who the hell can find a job in this economy?
Maybe in my next life I will be born a man. 
I DO have a chin hair now. Maybe I am becoming a man. A self made man. 
I guess I gotta go. DD is bellowing from the john that I need to "check" her wiping handiwork. And she's singing in fake Spanish.


----------



## debbie5

And how do I become friends with all of you people? Via chat?
You all seem to know each other so well.
I want some of that.


----------



## scareme

I thought you were a friend. How else would I know about DD and her butt wiping skills?


----------



## Spooky1

I think it's time for me to go to bed.. Night all.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Going to the see the doc today, get my batteries checked.


----------



## scareme

Hope all goes well for you Bill.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hope your doctor has more fresh batteries in stock than we seem to be able to maintain in the office here, BD:rolleyekin:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Take care of yourself Bill.


----------



## Spooky1

Bone dancer, Hope Doc Frankenstein can get you recharged.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A big hug and thank you to all the witty people on this forum who guarantee me several good laughs every day.:lolkin: And it's all your fault I don't get more work done:googly:


----------



## pyro

Spooky1 said:


> Man the forums active member numbers really dwindle down after Halloween. Were down to 358 active out of 2,395 members. That's only 15%.:frownkin:


only the die hards are here


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks eveybody, doc say my batteries are fine. I think I am do for replacements in a year or two. The neat thing is that I should be able to get the old one after they take it out. How cool is that. Geee, maybe I can get an Ipod put in at the same time.


----------



## smileyface4u23

debbie5 said:


> And how do I become friends with all of you people? Via chat?
> You all seem to know each other so well.
> I want some of that.


You can be my friend Debbie...	:laughvil:


----------



## slightlymad

Oh me too me freindly
Chat, Posts, phone, text, travel, and oh yeah lotsa alcohol


----------



## Hauntiholik

You scare me :laughvil:


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 7th is National Tempura Day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love shrimp tempura!

With all the rain we've had in the last 24 hours, if the temperature had been a few degrees colder, we would have had a really impressive snowfall. We lucked out, though - the trees were iced this morning (and looked beautiful), but the roads were clear.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yay! I've been upstairs in my sewing room working on the Victorian grieving costume... I refuse to start anything new until I get this FINISHED!


----------



## scream1973

We had freezing rain all morning.. hopefully the drive home isnt toooo slick


----------



## Spooklights

Oh geeze, I have to take all this stuff down this weekend.....ugh!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Your supposed to take stuff down????


----------



## debbie5

Dear Santa,
Next year, please do not bring cans of butter cookies or bags of salted pistachios. What I really need is a wife.
Thank you.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i did it! i fianlly got the christmas stuff put in the shed!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

today i just started using a clothes line to dry my clothes....the stupid dryer died.

i wish it didn't take so long to dry a load of clothes


----------



## RoxyBlue

They don't allow clotheslines in people's yards in my neighborhood - guess it's considered too trashy in modern times. I remember helping my mom hang clothes on the line when I was a kid. We would run between the sheets playing hide and seek while they were drying outside. It was always the coolest part of the yard on a hot summer day. You don't get those kind of memories from a capful of "fresh scent" laundry detergent.


----------



## Scary Godmother

I come from an old clothesline family. I hung my clothes out in the spring and summer (no jeans or towels though-they come out too stiff), until about two years ago when a big windstorm took out one of the poles that held up the lines. I miss it so much, there is nothing like the smell of sheets that have been hung on the line all day. As long as there is no bugs or bird poop in them! My next door neighbor is in her late 70's, she hangs clothes all year long. Saves on the electric bill. My Mom and sisters still hang clothes also, my Mom always says she thinks the only people that still hang clothes out are her and her daughters!


----------



## Spooky1

I guess you need to have some breeze blowing to prevent some clothes from getting stiff on a clothesline (or temperatures above freezing )


----------



## Spooky1

I got quoted 4.325% on a 15yr refinance. I don't think mortgage rates can get any lower.


----------



## Scary Godmother

Spooky1 said:


> I guess you need to have some breeze blowing to prevent some clothes from getting stiff on a clothesline (or temperatures above freezing )


Yes, I often wonder how my neighbor does that. I think she just dries them as much as she can in the sun, and does the rest in the dryer when she brings them in, still cuts the dryer time. They are very frugal!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Scary Godmother said:


> Yes, I often wonder how my neighbor does that. I think she just dries them as much as she can in the sun, and does the rest in the dryer when she brings them in, still cuts the dryer time. They are very frugal!


Wow, thats a flash back to younger days. I can remember hanging cloths up and your right about the sheets smelling great. So did you use pinch type or the older push on clothspins.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> Wow, thats a flash back to younger days. I can remember hanging cloths up and your right about the sheets smelling great. So did you use pinch type or the older push on clothspins.


My gramma had those push type wooden pins. They were great for making little wooden people as well as hanging clothes.


----------



## Scary Godmother

I actually still have both kinds at home, although I always preferred the squeeze type over the pegs, they seem to hold on better.


----------



## Scary Godmother

I even have them in the old fashioned clothes pin bag which is like a square pc. of cloth gathered at the top and attached to a metal pc. with a hook to hang the bag, then you can just reach in from any side to grab the pins.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scary Godmother said:


> I even have them in the old fashioned clothes pin bag which is like a square pc. of cloth gathered at the top and attached to a metal pc. with a hook to hang the bag, then you can just reach in from any side to grab the pins.


I just flashed back to a memory of my gramma's house in Vermont. She kept that bag hanging in the entryway just outside the kitchen door when it wasn't being used on the clothesline.


----------



## scareme

OU plays in the BCS game in just three hours. Go Sooners!!!


----------



## slightlymad

I need a drink


----------



## debbie5

I hang clothes outside all the time, just not in wintertime. I love it! I have two drying racks plus a line in the basement for winter time drying. Drying clothes in a dryer really makes our power bills go up. Hubby just installed a hole in the dryer tubing that allows the moist air to come into the house & help humidify it & warm it, on the days when I don't feel like waiting for clothes to dry on the rack. 
The fun thing is when squirrels will try to hide a "treat" in my clothes pin bag outside. Nothing like reaching in & getting a handfull of leftover pizza from someone's garbage can.


----------



## Scary Godmother

Too funny Debbie! I have stuck my hand in the bag and found many different kinds of bugs, mostly ants and bees, not too much fun!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I really should be helping Spooky1 take down the Christmas tree right now.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

lol...yeah...i didn't think my little unstructured thought would cause everyone to have flashbacks! 

still if they made you happy...then i'm happy!


----------



## Spooky1

The Christmas tree is down, so all that's left now is to take down the outdoor lights this weekend. The Holidays are over.


----------



## debbie5

Insomnia + having young children = not a happy Mommy.

I knew I shouldn't have weaned myself off of Ambien. (sigh) I have had trouble sleeping since I was a kid. WHY?? I remember when I first went off to college and saw that my roommate was asleep within 5 minutes of her head hitting the pillow. I was amazed. That's how I am supposed to sleep??!!
And it's not like I get anything constructive done when I can't sleep...I am either here or reading. Not like I can sand woodwork at 1 a.m. Even the dog is looking at me like, "What the hell?? Go to SLEEP. "


----------



## scareme

BooHoo


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*sighs*

i think i will go to bed now...even the dog's asleep already...lol


----------



## Bone Dancer

I really should get the living room painted so I can get that big fish tank out of the hallway and set up in the living room. On tv they seem to get done in less then 30 min.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> I really should get the living room painted so I can get that big fish tank out of the hallway and set up in the living room. On tv they seem to get done in less then 30 min.


That's called "editing to fit the run time"


----------



## Lilly

Snowing like a mofo here ..I bet we have 7 inches or more and still coming down...light and fluffy though. My snowsantaskelly man looks like a conehead now.


----------



## scareme

lol Lilly. Yesterday we got up to the 60s. Today was in the 50s. Suppose to be in the 20s in a few hours. We got spring and winter in the same day.


----------



## Spooky1

I don't think we're ever going to get any measurable snow this winter. It's been cold, but every time any precip comes our way it warms up and we get rain or freezing rain.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I saw a few snowflakes when I was driving in to work yesterday. It was not impressive.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

We have another 5 inches or so falling today. This will delay the insert going into the fireplace....crap!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> We have another 5 inches or so falling today. This will delay the insert going into the fireplace....crap!


Looks like you got the worst of it Jeff. I just got a couple of inches or so, but the temp dropped like a rock.


----------



## pyro

dam its cold more snow coming tonight 6-10-----so far every weekend since chirstmas--wtf , what happen to global warming


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

5 inches last night, more on the way.
I've already cleared the driveway this morning, twice yesterday.
I'm sure I'll be out there again today.

And Pyro, this is one of the things you get with global warming, adverse weather patterns.


----------



## SpookyMadison

I want snow! It's raining here in Kentucky..a COLD rain, but I'd rather have snow! *sniffle*


----------



## pyro

then come here madi ill even let you shovel my driveway- hell ill even take you plowing with me


----------



## Black Cat

Just started snowing here in Jersey. Looks like anywhere from 5-8inches expected. Oh well, I'm in for the weekend. I hurt my wrist Monday so no shoveling for me.
Just got back from grocery shopping..........OMG. Why is it that every person on the planet hears the word snow and suddenly decides they need to buy food? The Milk and Bread Aisles are almost empty. One store yesterday had a sign on the front door saying "Sorry we are out of Milk, Eggs and Bread"


----------



## pyro

really--they buy so much milk bread & eggs----for the next week its french toast for breakfast , lunch and dinner :googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i feel kinda bad for you guys...it was in the 70's yesterday


----------



## Spooky1

I never understand the panic buying for a few inches of snow. If the forecast is for a blizzard then okay.


----------



## Spooky1

We watched a stupid squirrel walk within a few feet of our dog in the back yard this morning, before it realized it was in trouble. The dog almost got it. Maybe it learned an inportant life lesson today. Stay away from dogs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, french toast for breakfast, lunch, and dinner - not a bad idea, pyro

I'm convinced that Wonder bread has no useful purpose other than to make the best french toast ever. It's absolutely perfect for that dish.


----------



## debbie5

Boo hoo?


----------



## scareme

lol, sorry Deb. My poor Sooners lost to Florida. Was to upset to post any more that night. Always the bridesmaid never the bride. In bowl games that is.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 just brought me a cup of hot tea and some popcorn while I sit here posting - now that's love


----------



## scareme

That is love. Hubby is at work doing his military thing. Maybe when he comes home he'll bring me a gun.lol


----------



## morgan8586

My back is singing to me after digging out from all the snow. Someone hand me the Advil would ya?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Have some rum with that advil Morg.


----------



## Spooky1

Woot, the Ravens won!!!!


----------



## Spooklights

I didn't even know the Ravens were playing today. At least now I know what the deal was with my neighbors and those fireworks.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, got the rest of that damn snow off the drive.

My fingers are cold.

Did someone say rum?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Slip some rum into a cup of hot tea, FE - it's so civilized that way


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I have no rum.....damn it!


----------



## Scary Godmother

It's snowing like mad here in MA right now. I'll be doing the clean up tomorrow. Hopefully it won't be heavy and wet so we can use the snowblower instead of having to shovel everything! The weather for next week is looking mighty cold, might have to fill the damn oil tank again. One night at the end of the week shows low temp of 1 degree!


----------



## strange1

60 yesterday, 30 today even colder the next couple of days.
At least its not snowing.
Got cabin fever BAD.
Dogs are even avoiding me.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I have no rum.....damn it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, good one, Haunt!


----------



## morgan8586

Haunti, no rum. I did have a jack and coke though.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

mmmm....rum sounds good...to bad im not allowed to have alchohol in the house


----------



## Dark Angel 27

my poor dog had a rough day today...my aunt came over and he walked through the living room to greet her....and the stupid cat attacked him...literally jumped him...unfortunitly he's a passive dog....so he tried to run...and the stupid cat followed him...then my room mate who owns the cat tried to pull her off my dog...and then the cat attacked her...

my poor dog was shaking like crazy once i finally got to him and picked him up...he's okay now....but i want to kill that stupid cat.

then on the way back out the cat hissed at me....and then i hissed back at it...

still want to kill that cat.


----------



## debbie5

Well, scareme, I *was* having a bit of a pity party.
But thanks for the clarification. Sorry about your game.


----------



## Spooky1

Ms. Wicked don't look now, but RoxyBlue is only 10 posts behind you. At this rate she'll catch Fighteners by the end of the year. Not to say she's addicted to the forum or anything.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Ms. Wicked don't look now, but RoxyBlue is only 10 posts behind you. At this rate she'll catch Fighteners by the end of the year. Not to say she's addicted to the forum or anything.


Addicted? Me, addicted? Why, I can walk away from this anytime..really...and no, you can't get on the computer now. MINE, MINE, MINE!!!!!


----------



## sharpobject

Tell me what you guys think. For about 2 months now, I've been finding pieces of donuts (usually a plain one - and once it was a piece of a bagel) outside my house. At first it was on the ground at the end of the driveway - then closer to the house in the driveway or front yard. I was thinking someone was just tossing them out of their car as they drove by until I started finding them on top of my electric meter box outside against the house (about 5 feet up). I was now getting concerned. Then I noticed the dog found a piece just outside of the garage man door facing the back yard (more concerned). The hubby said it could just be a bird - but these were pretty big pieces of donut. Friday I saw a couple crows in the back yard - and they were the biggest crows I had ever seen. These could carry big pieces of donut - and so, my worries lessened - until today. We just got back from walking the dog and the hubby found a piece (looked like 1/2 donut) up behind the light fixture outside the garage man door out back. It was wedged in there pretty good and I don't see how a bird - especially a big bird could have put it there. What do you guys think?


----------



## slightlymad

Would make me a little paranoid and give me a good reason to buy a camera


----------



## Spooky1

Any nearby source for birds to find donuts?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think squirrels are a highly likely suspect, sharp. This time of year they hide food for the winter and I don't think they'd turn their noses up to a donut.


----------



## Lilly

Definatley a squirrel..I find black walnuts wedged all over areas of my house and truck from them .


----------



## Lilly

Ok I was reading the where are you from section and came across this from
KimilyTheStrange 
"_Anchorage, Alaska here. Talk about crappy weather for Halloween!!

95% chance there will be snow on the grown or flying through the air on/by Halloween.

The wind at the house that I setup, my brothers for nephew reasons, has a constant 10-30 mph wind.

Then there is the temps, with the wind chill its horrid!!

I sooooooo wish I had southern states weather, heck...even midwest would be better!!

Whats worse... Boo comes out Buh.Buh.Buh.Buh.Buh.Buh.Booooo_."

Then I thought how cool it would be to make ice tombstones ...ice ghosts..etc...and maybe light them from the bottoms up.


----------



## pyro

sharpobject said:


> Tell me what you guys think. For about 2 months now, I've been finding pieces of donuts (usually a plain one - and once it was a piece of a bagel) outside my house. At first it was on the ground at the end of the driveway - then closer to the house in the driveway or front yard. I was thinking someone was just tossing them out of their car as they drove by until I started finding them on top of my electric meter box outside against the house (about 5 feet up). I was now getting concerned. Then I noticed the dog found a piece just outside of the garage man door facing the back yard (more concerned). The hubby said it could just be a bird - but these were pretty big pieces of donut. Friday I saw a couple crows in the back yard - and they were the biggest crows I had ever seen. These could carry big pieces of donut - and so, my worries lessened - until today. We just got back from walking the dog and the hubby found a piece (looked like 1/2 donut) up behind the light fixture outside the garage man door out back. It was wedged in there pretty good and I don't see how a bird - especially a big bird could have put it there. What do you guys think?


hey sharp i had the same thing going on here i put a camera out there and this is what i got......







-I'VE BEEN IN THE SNOW TOO LONG


----------



## Scary Godmother

I agree with the squirrel theory. Maybe they hang out at dunkin donuts and get the free "day old" stuff!


----------



## RoxyBlue

pyro said:


> hey sharp i had the same thing going on here i put a camera out there and this is what i got......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -I'VE BEEN IN THE SNOW TOO LONG


I don't see any donuts in that video:googly:


----------



## pyro

RoxyBlue said:


> I don't see any donuts in that video:googly:


thats because he (it) hid them here and there


----------



## sharpobject

OK - just to ease my mind - I'm going to agree with you all and say it's a squirrel. I haven't noticed any tracks in the snow near where the donuts are found, but they certainly are good climbers. I have no idea where they are getting all the donuts - they are sure are resourceful.

Lilly - only you would think of ice tombstones, etc. I heard on the news that Alaska is having 50-60 below zero temps right now and that they only cancel outdoor recess at school when the temp is colder than -20. I don't mind the cold - but brrrrrrrrr !!


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe one of your neighbors is putting stale donuts out for the critters. Do you have any neighbors that might work at a grocery store or donut shop?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The guy who makes the coffee so strong it could destroy concrete is out of town for a week, which means I can have coffee just the way my boss and I like it for the next five days - woot!


----------



## debbie5

Sharpobject, it sounds like a case of elf policemen, dropping pieces of donut as they patrol at night.

My snowblower broke a shear pin yesterday and wouldn't throw the snow. I shoveled 125 feet of driveway yesterday, and have to finish up the last 30 feet today (hubby is out of town). What a workout! I need to buy a gallon jug of Tylenol pills. Thank goodness the snow was light. I felt like pounding my chest like a proud gorilla yesterday, I was so happy I was able to do it.
It is just beautiful out today...so sunny that I had to find my sunglasses. I might go x-country skiing today, and then take more Tylenol. And I gotta finish putting up the St. Valentine's day decorations.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Elf policemen (slaps forehead) - why didn't we think of that?!?

You're going to be one svelte woman with all that exercise, Miss D.

I do my cross country skiing on a Nordic Trak.


----------



## Lilly

Geez we got 14 and 1/2 inches snow sunday and now another 4 at least tonite then supposed to be another 4 on wed , plus going into deep freeze ..I'm going to hibernate I think. 


Now that i think of it I don't think it's elf policemen ..it's that pesky traveling gnome.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I finally stepped on the scale this morning, something I've not done since before Thanksgiving, when my eating marathon began. I've gained four pounds. I actually thought the damage would be worse, but it's time to get it under control so that four doesn't turn into seven, then ten...

In the meantime, my son is home from school sick today. He's got a fever and sore throat. I need to go out and get him some medicine.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Need to make a run to the store today then I think I will be ready to "hole up" for the cold blast thats coming.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate scraping ice and frost off the cars in the morning (wish I had a garage).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some kind person scraped the frost off my car this morning - hmmm, now who could that have been?


----------



## Scary Godmother

Who said chivalry was dead!? Sometimes we still see a glimpse of it. I am trying to teach my son (16 yrs old) to be polite and helpful. When he holds doors for people, or helps them carry something, etc., they look shocked. I do love the compliments from his teachers and others about how polite and respectful he is. Of course, he is my only child, but I like to think that even if I was able to have more than one, I would be raising them all the same way.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good for you, Scary! I wish more people understood the importance of teaching their kids manners and basic rules of etiquette (and used them themselves). Those social skills stand you in good stead all your life.

Kind of a sad commentary that people are shocked when someone does them a kindness, isn't it?


----------



## Scary Godmother

RoxyBlue said:


> Good for you, Scary! I wish more people understood the importance of teaching their kids manners and basic rules of etiquette (and used them themselves). Those social skills stand you in good stead all your life.
> 
> Kind of a sad commentary that people are shocked when someone does them a kindness, isn't it?


It is very scary, people are so rude these days! I think the invention of the cell phone really took us down a few notches in the manners department.

When I first went to teacher conference, I couldn't believe how the teachers gushed over my son's manners. I asked him how the other kid's behaved, he said "it's like a zoo Mom". No wonder they like him so much


----------



## Bone Dancer

Good for you SG. I am old enough to remember having good manors was just the norm, it's just what you did, that's all.
"Good manors cost you nothing, but the reward can be priceless"


----------



## Spooky1

Age doesn't automatically mean someone has manners. I remember holding a restaurant door open for two older ladies, and they just walked in and never even acknowledged me or said thank you. (I still said your welcome to them after they passed by me )


----------



## slightlymad

I love how the older generation likes to say how rude the younger ones are then they behave no differently


----------



## Scary Godmother

Spooky1 said:


> I remember holding a restaurant door open for two older ladies, and they just walked in and never even acknowledged me or said thank you. (I still said your welcome to them after they passed by me )


Good for you Spooky! Nothing bothers me more than when you stop to let someone out of a parking lot or a street, or to turn in front of you, and they don't even wave thank you. Especially if the reason they can't wave is because their spare hand is holding the cell phone up to their ear. Aargh!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

people are so rude these days. i know the feeling...but its good that you do it anyway


----------



## Spooky1

I just signed up on Facebook today. Found a couple of old friends from my school days on there (unfortunately not the ones I was looking for though). Anyone else on Facebook?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Kids are home today; snow day. We got a couple of inches overnight and it's still snowing and blowing. Yuck.

In the meantime, I just payed the bills and think I'll head up to my sewing room. When the snow stops, I'll get outside and shovel.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cold here, but no snow yet. A little bit would be nice - it's always so lovely and quiet right after snow falls - unless you're on the road with some crazy drivers.

The perfect snow would start falling on a Thursday night with just enough to get you a Friday snow day from work, then the weather would do its part by warming up over the weekend and melting everything away before Monday mnorning. Just a little vacation - is that so much to ask?


----------



## Scary Godmother

RoxyBlue said:


> The perfect snow would start falling on a Thursday night with just enough to get you a Friday snow day from work, then the weather would do its part by warming up over the weekend and melting everything away before Monday mnorning. Just a little vacation - is that so much to ask?


A snow day off from work!!?? What is that? I've never heard of such a thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scary Godmother said:


> A snow day off from work!!?? What is that? I've never heard of such a thing.


LOL, Scary, I can believe folks way up North have never heard of a snow day.

In this area, all it takes is a couple inches of snow to throw everyone off schedule. Get 4'-6' and people start looking for an excuse to stay home. Get a foot and yeah - that's a snow day - or two or three, depending on when the plows get through your neighborhood.

I lived in Cleveland OH for about 18 months through their two worst winters to date (this was in the late 70s) and the only day I was even late to work was when the snow plows cleared the road and pushed a large pile of snow into the end of the driveway. I was backing out, didn't see the snow pile, and the rear of the car ended up on top of it. Took me about 30 minutes to dig it out and then I went my merry way.


----------



## Scary Godmother

RoxyBlue said:


> I lived in Cleveland OH for about 18 months through their two worst winters to date (this was in the late 70s) and the only day I was even late to work was when the snow plows cleared the road and pushed a large pile of snow into the end of the driveway. I was backing out, didn't see the snow pile, and the rear of the car ended up on top of it. Took me about 30 minutes to dig it out and then I went my merry way.


You are a better person than I Roxy! I don't think I would have been too merry after that, I would have been shaking my fist at the plow truck, or maybe just one finger!


----------



## Lilly

It's fricken cold here...1 degree right now our low is -14 tonite then the temp with wind chills drop from there ...

spooky1>>Lilly Munster on face


----------



## Dark Angel 27

lo and behold....we people in texas are getting our first artic blast! on friday its only gonna reach 40 degrees...thank God for heaters! they will be going full blast!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ever notice how 40 degrees seems so cold when it first drops down to that temperature in the fall, but feels like a heat wave when it first warms up to that in early spring?

I have a co-worker who claims "it's freezing in here" when we have the thermostat set to 70 in the winter. I tell her to go outside for a few minutes without a coat, then come back inside and see how balmy it is


----------



## Scary Godmother

I totally agree Roxy, in the spring it hits 40-50 and I'm riding home with the car windows open, wind blowing my hair. In the fall, I'm putting the heat on in the house when it hits 40!


----------



## Lilly

ok -6 now real temp now they are saying it will be colder tomorrow morning than it was this morning ....glad I am off and don't have to work out in this.


I have a weather headache and my hub is playing his drums downstairs.... not helping


----------



## RoxyBlue

According to this web site (http://www.holidays.net/dailys.htm):

Today is "Women in Blue Jeans" Day

Tomorrow is "Appreciate a Dragon" Day


----------



## Dark Angel 27

huh...guess i'll wear blue jeans out today.


----------



## Scary Godmother

Every day is wear blue jeans day for me! I love them, in fact, I'm am going to tell my son that my final wish (when the time comes), is to be buried in my blue jeans!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

huh...my final wish would be to donate all vital organs that can be used, and then burn my body and scatter the ashes around the cemtary


----------



## Spooky1

I need to make sure I'm cremated with a hat or two. Gotta have a hat for the afterlife.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I need to make sure I'm cremated with a hat or two. Gotta have a hat for the afterlife.


What if you end up where it's too hot to wear a hat?:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, woke up to -13 this morning.....that's cold!
I think we'll be at - 9 by morning.
My kitchen has been at 46 all day, with exception to doing a little cooking.
It get it up to 48.


----------



## Lilly

No kidding Jeff.. this is crazy cold
-4 here now feels like -50 to me, our low tonite so far is -23

my poor puppies don't even have time to pee before thier paws are freezing...I'm gonna have to look into boots for them or make some.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> What if you end up where it's too hot to wear a hat?:googly:


Just make sure I have a straw hat incase my destination is warm.


----------



## Spooky1

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Well, woke up to -13 this morning.....that's cold!
> I think we'll be at - 9 by morning.
> My kitchen has been at 46 all day, with exception to doing a little cooking.
> It get it up to 48.


Jeff, it sounds like your old house needs some better insulation.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Egads, Jeff. Keep warm!

Another day the kids are off from school closing due to weather. At the moment, it's -18 without windchill. 

On a positive point, I've made some good progress on my costume. I *think* I may have it finished over the weekend, especially with Monday being a holiday.


----------



## Spooky1

Sounds like some you northern folks have it worse than us. It was +7 this morning for our dog walk (doesn't get much colder around here, but the forecast is for a low of +4 tonight). There wasn't a soul out this morning but us. We bundled up and it wasn't to bad, since the wind wasn't blowing much.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gevalia makes a flavored coffee called "German Chocolate Cake" that is to die for (if you like your coffee to taste like something other than coffee - didn't a comedian do a routine about that?).

Since today is "Appreciate a Dragon Day", maybe everyone up north needs to find a fire-breathing dragon to heat their houses.


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 16th is also National Nothing Day!

This un-event was created by newspaperman Harold Pullman Coffin and was first observed in 1973. The goal of National Nothing Day is "to provide Americans with one national day when they can just sit without celebrating, observing, or honoring anything."

If you're not an American you should go find a dragon to appreciate.


----------



## RoxyBlue

cute dragon by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yay! I just attached the collar onto my gown! All I need to do now is sew on the snaps/hooks for the train and make the fabric roses for the decorative detailing.

The end is in site!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well. got up this morning and the kitchen was 41.
My wife found some of our canned goods were frozen, not a good sign.
On a good note, at least the water lines didn't freeze.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This is true, though the windows and siding are on the list as well. The insulation will be done when we pull of the old siding and replace it with Hardi Board, then we can do the windows...all 35 of them.
You see this is a loooong project list. lol


Spooky1 said:


> Jeff, it sounds like your old house needs some better insulation.


----------



## Moon Dog

It's been brutally cold here... enough so that when it hits 0 degrees, it's a heat wave...

Still, happiness is snuggling with a warm spouse... whoops, wrong thread!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Jeff - 
Can you put an oil filled radiator in your kitchen to heat that space? Honeywell makes a nice one.


----------



## pyro

Hauntiholik said:


> Jeff -
> Can you put an oil filled radiator in your kitchen to heat that space? Honeywell makes a nice one.


ya they work great -i have 2 just to get the chill out-but the electric bill ---ouch


----------



## Scary Godmother

Yes, I have an oil filled electric radiator also, it works well, but I like the ones that have a blower, so you feel that warm air coming at you. It does seem to warm up the room though. Only thing is, with any electric heater, you have to be really careful of the little ones and make sure they can't get any where near it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stepped outside this morning - it was 22 degrees but felt like a heat wave after the single digit temps last week.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looking to curb the utility bills. Didn't want to run one if I didn't have to.

And a heat wave indeed! It is 17 right now, have more wood to split and the drive to clean off.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate the Pittsburg Steelers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We actually got some visible snow today - supposed to get an inch of accumulation, but it's not looking hopeful at the moment.


----------



## Scary Godmother

We had about 10" of snow over the weekend, it looks pretty, but I've had enough for this year! At least the arctic cold is gone. I went out to get my paper from the driveway around 7AM yesterday, I did not want it to get buried in snow. It was so serene, the only sound was the snow, and it actually felt warm at around 30 degrees! It was a nice moment until someone's dog starting barking and ruined it for me, so I went in and went back to bed! That was serene as well, and no barking.


----------



## Revenant

Aaahhhh, my kind of day... off the clock and getting paid. Sunny outside too. If only it were a bit warmer it'd be perfect.


----------



## pyro

did i tell anyone -----*I HATE SNOW* it started on sat nite and ended about 6am today got home at 11am and now i cant sleep -all coffee out---more coming tonite


----------



## Scary Godmother

We certainly have had our share in MA this winter, huh Pyro?


----------



## Spooklights

We had a light dusting of snow here this morning, just enough to look pretty. We haven't had a good snow for a couple of years now.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spooklights said:


> We had a light dusting of snow here this morning, just enough to look pretty. We haven't had a good snow for a couple of years now.


I hate to break the news to you but there is no such thing as "good" snow.


----------



## Spooky1

Bone Dancer said:


> I hate to break the news to you but there is no such thing as "good" snow.


Sure there is. Give me 2 ft of snow and shut everthing down for a couple days around here and I'm good. I don't even mind shoveling. We got the same 1 inch of snow here today Spooklights. First snow of the year. If it wasn't a holiday I'm sure the government and schools would be in a panic.


----------



## Draik41895

lucky, it doesnt snow here


----------



## pyro

Spooky1 said:


> Sure there is. Give me 2 ft of snow and shut everthing down for a couple days around here and I'm good. I don't even mind shoveling. We got the same 1 inch of snow here today Spooklights. First snow of the year. If it wasn't a holiday I'm sure the government and schools would be in a panic.


gawd 2ft -ill be working around the clock for a week


----------



## slightlymad

Dont think of it as work Manny think of it as building the prop account. I thought you had a regular run?


----------



## pyro

ya i have the same area but------ others are slow so im sent there to speed things up


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have a small TV in the office today to check in on the inauguration events. Just saw a shot of the Mall - there are a LOT of people there and it's cold. That must be where all the thermal underwear went that I was trying to buy this past weekend.


----------



## Spooklights

Bone Dancer said:


> I hate to break the news to you but there is no such thing as "good" snow.


OK Snow= a light dusting; it looks pretty.
Decent Snow=up to 6 inches; looks pretty, and you get to shovel it.
Good Snow=The salt trucks and snow plows are out and about.
Great Snow=All of the above plus the schools are closed.
ABSOLUTELY FABULOUS Snow; Forget work. Even the plows are stuck in the drifts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Spooklights!


----------



## Spooky1

Spooklights said:


> OK Snow= a light dusting; it looks pretty.
> Decent Snow=up to 6 inches; looks pretty, and you get to shovel it.
> Good Snow=The salt trucks and snow plows are out and about.
> Great Snow=All of the above plus the schools are closed.
> ABSOLUTELY FABULOUS Snow; Forget work. Even the plows are stuck in the drifts.


As Spooklights can verify, in Maryland the "ABSOLUTELY FABULOUS Snow" storms come every decade or so. Things shut down much easier in our area, than for you northern folks. Most people down here just don't know how to deal with a "good" snow. It's even worse if it hits during the day so everyone tries to rush home, and they get stuck on the roads, then the plows get stuck in traffic and can't clear the roads.

Terrorist don't need to bomb DC, they just need to figure out how to make it snow to shut things down.


----------



## Draik41895

I just found out that my grandma and grandpa wont be home this year for halloween and the surrounding dates. They'll be gone for about ten days so i'll decorate the whole outside of the house and maybe even have a haunt around and inside the house!!!!!!!!:cheesykin::cheeseton:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Draik41895 said:


> I just found out that my grandma and grandpa wont be home this year for halloween and the surrounding dates. They'll be gone for about ten days so i'll decorate the whole outside of the house and maybe even have a haunt around and inside the house!!!!!!!!:cheesykin::cheeseton:


And if they come home early, just tell them it was a roving band of haunters and that you did your best to hold them off. But there were to many of them.


----------



## Draik41895

Haha!!lol


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Bone Dancer said:


> And if they come home early, just tell them it was a roving band of haunters and that you did your best to hold them off. But there were to many of them.


:lolkin: nice excuse...think they'll buy it?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yesterday, I sewed on most of the snaps/hooks for attaching the bustle to the gown. However, one of the snaps needs to be moved over about 3/8" <sigh>

Nevertheless, it's getting there. After the snaps/hooks are sorted out, I can sew on the rosettes. Then it will be finished.


----------



## Draik41895

Dark Angel 27 said:


> :lolkin: nice excuse...think they'll buy it?


Doubt it,they know me


----------



## Spooky1

Draik41895 said:


> I just found out that my grandma and grandpa wont be home this year for halloween and the surrounding dates. They'll be gone for about ten days so i'll decorate the whole outside of the house and maybe even have a haunt around and inside the house!!!!!!!!:cheesykin::cheeseton:


Just make sure they're okay with your plan, or they may turn you into a Halloween prop once they hear the stories from their neighbors.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ms. Wicked said:


> Yesterday, I sewed on most of the snaps/hooks for attaching the bustle to the gown. However, one of the snaps needs to be moved over about 3/8" <sigh>


Don't feel bad, Ms Wicked. I once knew a lovely lady who told me that, instead of "pinching an inch" (a quick gauge for seeing if you're carrying too much _avoirdupois_), she could pinch a foot - and she showed me, too.

Once when she was going into the hospital to have some abdominal surgery, she took a magic marker, drew a dotted line around her belly, and wrote "Cut along the dotted line" on her stomach. The doctor didn't see it until they had her out on the table. The nurses were highly amused.

She was quite the character and I remember her with great affection.


----------



## Bone Dancer

All joking aside Draik, you should ask if its ok first. They might not mind you doing it, they will mind that you didnt ask them about it first. Old people are funny that way. Good luck and take pics.

Geez Kellie, 3/8 of an inch, kinda sloppy workmenship. lol. just teasing


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Don't feel bad, Ms Wicked. I once knew a lovely lady who told me that, instead of "pinching an inch" (a quick gauge for seeing if you're carrying too much _avoirdupois_), she could pinch a foot - and she showed me, too.
> 
> Once when she was going into the hospital to have some abdominal surgery, she took a magic marker, drew a dotted line around her belly, and wrote "Cut along the dotted line" on her stomach. The doctor didn't see it until they had her out on the table. The nurses were highly amused.
> 
> She was quite the character and I remember her with great affection.


i remember another story about a woman who was going in for surgery and for some reason, she asked the nurse to put attach a note for the doctor that said 'give it your best shot'

and later when she came out of surgery someone asked her the reason for the sign. her only answer was that she wanted the doctor in a good mood when he was cutting into her.


----------



## Draik41895

Bone Dancer said:


> All joking aside Draik, you should ask if its ok first. They might not mind you doing it, they will mind that you didnt ask them about it first.


yeah, they already know that im making a display,but i'll wait a while before i ask them about the inside


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

For whatever it's worth, they could just give me a call so i can explain the finer things about Haunting to them.

On a bit more serious note...most non-haunters get a weird thing going about having strangers in their house. So, we just give them a little room and a soft nudge to move in the right direction.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> For whatever it's worth, they could just give me a call so i can explain the finer things about Haunting to them.
> 
> On a bit more serious note...most non-haunters get a weird thing going about having strangers in their house. So, we just give them a little room and a soft nudge to move in the right direction.


hee hee - My stepmom was startled at Thanksgiving when I told about all of my haunter friends and visits we've had at each others' homes!


----------



## Draik41895

lol


----------



## slightlymad

If she only was there when it took place........


----------



## Draik41895

hey,can paper mache work with scotch tape?


----------



## Lilly

wow a heat wave today ..posed to get to 33
but then they say cloudy all day too.

"hey,can paper mache work with scotch tape?"
I would say only if you are going to tape a note to it saying" if found please return"...LOL
What do you mean?


----------



## Draik41895

well, when ever i find a tutorial on paper mache they use masking tape but i dont have any


----------



## scareme

I've been off the forum for almost a week now. PC problems, it will work for a little while, then cut out. Hubby say we'll get a new one if we get enough money back from taxes. We've had to pay in a couple of times so I hope it't not one of those years. Anyone else have any plans for their tax returns?

Draik,I'm not sure it the paste will stick to the scotch tape or seperate from it. Never tried.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i have some plans for it....my dog still needs his shots so that will be the first order of business as well as finding a new vet as the one we had has closed his office and vanished off the face of the earth.


----------



## RoxyBlue

There are people who get money back from the IRS?!?!?!

I'd be happy if we just broke even on the tax return - definitely don't believe in overwithholding (which is the equivalent of giving an interest-free loan to the Feds). I figure if we hit within a couple hundred bucks of the correct amount to withhold, we've planned well.


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome back Scareme.

Traditionally we owe the Feds and get money back from Maryland. Usually we owe the Feds more than we get back from the State. This year we may actually get a little back or break even. Like Roxy said, we don't believe in giving the taxman a free loan.


----------



## dave the dead

MEMO from MANAGEMENT:

Due to the current economic climate, and in an effort to conserve energy, 
the light at the end of the tunnel has been turned off. 

We apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## Hauntiholik

dave the dead said:


> MEMO from MANAGEMENT:
> 
> Due to the current economic climate, and in an effort to conserve energy,
> the light at the end of the tunnel has been turned off.
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience.


That is fabulous DtD!


----------



## Spooky1

Why is there a red glow at the end of my tunnel, and should it slope downhill?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Geee, I don't know Spook, but it seems to be getting warmer. Its been so cold the last couple of weeks anything is an improvment.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The following comment has nothing to do with the weather:

Hey, Bone Dancer is not too far from becoming a 3X post ho:cheesykin:


----------



## Bone Dancer

So are we granted some kind of special power or ability when we get to 3k?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You'll get a cool badge that says "I'm a triple decker Ho Ho.


----------



## Spooky1

Bonedancer, Looks like Roxy is going to beat you to 3X post ho-dom.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> You'll get a cool badge that says "I'm a triple decker Ho Ho.


LMAO, FE!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> So are we granted some kind of special power or ability when we get to 3k?


You get to ride the triple decker PW bus.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Man, I want to ride in that!
Too funny Roxy!


----------



## scareme

That bus would be able to hold all of us going to Ironstock this summer.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I got six out of twelve of the rosettes sewn onto my gown today before I had to head to school/library and get ready for scouts.

I should get the remaining six on tomorrow then IT'S DONE!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

oooh your a girl scout leader?


----------



## Draik41895

if their was a draconic statue like this kinda








is it a gargoyle?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

it could be....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gargoyles RULE!


----------



## Draik41895

RoxyBlue said:


> Gargoyles RULE!


HECK YEAH


----------



## Bone Dancer

Generally the term "Gargoyle" refers to any statue of a mythical creature used to "protect" a building and those within from evil. 
http://www.designtoscano.com/jump.jsp?itemID=2122&itemType=PRODUCT

check this link for more examples or do a google image search.


----------



## Draik41895

cool!


----------



## debbie5

So the greeter at WalMart is a gargoyle?


----------



## Draik41895

Haha!I guess so.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's going to get downright tropical here today - high of 49 degrees expected. Now that little bit of snow we got that turned into ice where people didn't clear their walks will all go away.


----------



## Spooky1

For some reason the "New Posts" function of the forum isn't working for me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nor me - looks like a database problem, or maybe the Forum is possessed by an evil vindictive spirit who believes we should all be working instead of posting:madeton:


----------



## Lilly

I keep getting you have posted a duplicate post or the data base error also.. 
crap


----------



## Bone Dancer

debbie5 said:


> So the greeter at WalMart is a gargoyle?


The "greeters" at Walmart are more closely related to lawn gnomes then gargoyles. Although I have seen some that sure look like gargoyles. And besides debbie, they let a haunter through so they are sure not stopping evil from entering.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

so long as they're not zombies...

I finished my costume today! Yay! Yay! Yay!! However, I need to make a couple of tweaks. I'll take pictures on Sunday (I'm going to a sewing party tomorrow).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to see the New Posts function back on line. It's so sad when the Forum is a bit off kilter...and no....I'm not addicted...really, I'm not kidding:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats on finishing the costume MW!


----------



## scareme

Whoot Whoo Ms. Wicked! A sewing party! Does that mean there will be lots of booze and a male stripper?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ah, so "sewing party" is the new code for "wild girls night out party", is it?

Looking forward to seeing the pictures, Ms W. You have quite the talent when it comes to sewing.


----------



## Draik41895

just now staring to apply the strips of newspaper


----------



## RoxyBlue

Went to Borders this weekend and picked up a "Best of H.P. Lovecraft" book of short stories. I've seen him mentioned so often by fans on this forum that I figured I should check him out. I've just started the first story (Rats in the Wall) - it has a very classic Twilight Zone/Edgar Allen Poe feel to it so far.

Will reading his stories right before going to sleep be a bad idea?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Come on over scareme! I have plenty of booze!!!

Since finishing the Victorian costume, I can't figure out what costume to make next. I have sewer's block.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ms. Wicked said:


> Since finishing the Victorian costume, I can't figure out what costume to make next. I have sewer's block.


You could always branch out into some ladies morning dresses (so Jane Austen!):

http://locutus.ucr.edu/~cathy/dress/morn.html

The hats are really cool, too (couldn't imagine trying to walk out on a windy day wearing one, though).


----------



## Ms. Wicked

RoxyBlue said:


> You could always branch out into some ladies morning dresses (so Jane Austen!):
> 
> http://locutus.ucr.edu/~cathy/dress/morn.html
> 
> The hats are really cool, too (couldn't imagine trying to walk out on a windy day wearing one, though).


I love the Jane Austen movies! I have this pattern... http://www.butterick.com/item/B6630.htm??tab=costumes&page=7

...but I don't have any real use for one of those at the moment. I plan to make a stirring witch for my front porch and will need to dress her. Don't know if I should go traditional witch or hag...

...and I always enjoy making men's costumes. Maybe I should start a poll.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ms. Wicked said:


> ...and I always enjoy making men's costumes. Maybe I should start a poll.


Maybe you could whip up something like this for your husband:


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Chinese New Year!


----------



## Spooky1

Jan. 26th is:

National Peanut Brittle Day

and

Bubble Wrap Appreciation Day.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

im starving and procastinating registering for school


----------



## Spooky1

I hope scareme is okay out there in Oklahoma. Sounds like they're getting a bad ice storm.


----------



## pyro

awwww CRAP more snow on the way


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i want to be on oprah


----------



## scareme

Thanks for thinking of me Spooky1. Had a horrible weekend. My daughter's boyfriend lives about 70 miles from here. He came up this weekend with his brother to see Brit. He was driving to fast and rolled his car, and the two of them were killed. My daughter is taking it really hard cause she feels it was her fault they were coming up. My heart goes out to thier mother who lost her only two children. She called Brit and wanted to make sure she was OK. How sweet, when her own world has just caved in on her. Brit has been staying with us since Fri, when the accident happened. The funeral is tomorrow, and they are calling for an inch of ice to be on the roads. We'll make sure she'll get there. Please keep Britany and Debbie, the boys mother, in your prayers.


----------



## Draik41895

Oh My God!!!!Thats terrible,I'm so sorry!!!!


scareme said:


> Please keep Britany and Debbie, the boys mother, in your prayers.


Most definilty!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> Please keep Britany and Debbie, the boys mother, in your prayers.


*gasp* oh my gosh! i will most definitely!


----------



## Draik41895

part 2 is up!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

scareme said:


> Thanks for thinking of me Spooky1. Had a horrible weekend. My daughter's boyfriend lives about 70 miles from here. He came up this weekend with his brother to see Brit. He was driving to fast and rolled his car, and the two of them were killed. My daughter is taking it really hard cause she feels it was her fault they were coming up. My heart goes out to thier mother who lost her only two children. She called Brit and wanted to make sure she was OK. How sweet, when her own world has just caved in on her. Brit has been staying with us since Fri, when the accident happened. The funeral is tomorrow, and they are calling for an inch of ice to be on the roads. We'll make sure she'll get there. Please keep Britany and Debbie, the boys mother, in your prayers.


scareme, I'm so sorry to here about Brit's boyfriend and his brother. My sincerest sympathy's to you all. You all will be my thoughts. I look back to all the dumb and foolish things I and my friends did when we were young and wonder how most of us managed to survive. Take care.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

omg - scareme, this is so tragic. I'm so sorry. My heart goes out to your daughter and the family of the boys.


----------



## Scary Godmother

Scareme-How awful, I can't even imagine it. My thoughts are with your family and the family of the two brothers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm so sorry to hear this, scareme - such a waste of young lives.


----------



## Draik41895

any contests coming up???
think i might enter one this time


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sigh, doctor appointment wednesday, just the normal stuff but at lease it gives me a chance to go see the new lycan film and yes I have my note pad for prop ideas.


----------



## Draik41895

you will love it


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ah Laura, I'm so sorry to hear this and feel much worse to hear this so late.
This is just gut wrenching to read.
the best we can do is pass on a warm hug from Michigan and wish we could be there with you and your family.


----------



## Lilly

Same here Scareme hugs from here also..


----------



## Don Givens

My deepest sympathy Scareme.


----------



## Spooklights

Scareme, I just got online, and saw this. Hugs and prayers from me and Flying Dutchman, to both your family and the family of the brothers.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

This week seems to be going by slowly. I'm quite done with winter and am ready for spring.

Tonight we have scouts and I haven't figured out a game and project yet!


----------



## Spooky1

Ms. W, put them to work on Halloween props.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ms. Wicked said:


> Tonight we have scouts and I haven't figured out a game and project yet!


Give them some funny or offbeat pictures from the internet or magazines and have them come up with captions:googly:

I was in Camp Fire Girls when I was a kid and I remember making craft things at some of our meetings. Tongue depressors, wooden clothes pins, and white glue - couldn't be a leader without those supplies on hand

Boy scouts are probably into more manly things as projects than we were.


----------



## scream1973

Enough of the damn snow already.. and they say another 8 Inches is on its way Tuesday i mean.. geez what the hell..


----------



## Spooky1

scream1973 said:


> Enough of the damn snow already.. and they say another 8 Inches is on its way Tuesday i mean.. geez what the hell..


Scream, You live in Canada. Isn't snow and cold in the Winter, kind of a given up there? I actually work for a US division of company based in Montreal. I think last year they set a record for snowfall. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm looking forward to a relatively unstructured weekend with no place I really plan to go except church on Sunday.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Roxy, I also have NO PLANS or commitments this weekend.

Yay!


----------



## Spooky1

Hey Roxy, I thought we were going to try to finish up our haunt slideshow for ZombieF, this weekend.


----------



## scareme

Thanks for all the kind words, I've passed them on to my daughter. She doing OK. She is drinking pretty heavy right now, but I think it's because the pain is so fresh right now. I can't say anything to her right now or she just cries. Given some time I think she'll be better. 
It's been a hell of a week in Oklahoma. Mon. and Tue. ice then sleet. Wed. and Thur. we had an earthquake each day. Wed.'s was a 3.4. I bet you didn't know we get earthquakes here in OK. Today was in the 60's and tomorrow should reach the 70's. You can expect anything when you live here.


----------



## pyro

wow - im so sorry, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,dam i thought new england was bad ---more snow coming ...ya


----------



## Spooky1

Are there any forum member who live in Kentucky? Some of those folks have been without power for days, and they're saying it could be weeks (or more) before all power is restored.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my co-workers says one of the best things about snow is it can make ugly things look pretty. The trees along our street this morning had a light coating of snow and had that picture postcard look to them, very serene.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On to Detroit today for another DVR repair.
I sure hate driving in Detroit!


----------



## scareme

Good luck Jeff, and drive careful.


----------



## Spooky1

Shall we call Jeff, Dr. Detroit?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, I have a cold. Sore throat and I'm getting stuffed up.

I can't really complain; I've not had a cold in about a year. Last night I tanked up on NyQuil. I don't feel like doing anything today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love being able to sleep when I take NyQuil; hate the "hangover" in the morning


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry to hear you caught a cold Ms. W. Hope you're feeling better soon. A shot of whiskey and a mug of tea with lemon is my cure for the common cold (and vitamin C & zinc cough drops too).


----------



## Terrormaster

Hating taxes right about now. Wife worked last year and pushed us into a new tax bracket. Last year we got back money, this year we owe almost 4x what we got back last year. My mood is completely shot!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Poor Mr. W.

We just received word that his aunt who had a stroke in late August, has passed away. She's been in a very bad way since the stroke and was in a home after the hospital had to discharge her to make room for other patients. She never married and has no children; Mr. W and his brother are her two closest relatives.

His mum is taking it quite badly; this was his dad's only sister and comes exactly two years after FIL's passing. 

She was a very nice lady - always interesting to talk to, kind and loyal. Thankfully she's not suffering now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm sorry to hear of your husband's loss, Ms W. I hope there is some comfort for him in knowing she was loved while alive and is out of pain, and his father has her company now as well.


----------



## Draik41895

oh my gosh thats so sad i hope hes doing ok


P.S. whos in the will?


----------



## pyro

tell tony so sorry


----------



## Spooky1

Ms. W, Our condolences to you, Mr. W and his brother & Mom. You never want to lose a family member, but you also don't want them to suffer. You're in our thoughts.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Condolences to you both. Get well soon kellie.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Thanks so much.  I just wish we all could be there.


----------



## Hauntiholik

My sympathy to you and your family Kellie.


----------



## Spooky1

Windy and 12 degrees is a little uncomfortable, when walking the dog first thing in the morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my co-workers just brought me a sausage biscuit from McDonalds - the best thing they have on the menu, IMO.


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy and I have been been together so long we now think alike. We both answered the same post on "This and That" at the same time with the exact same answer, word for word. I can't keep any secrets since she can apparently hear my thoughts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hear you thinking that you're going to buy me dinner this weekend


----------



## pyro

so when is spring--  -----its 12 feels like 4-----glad im not working,wish the back didnt hurt---but i have good drugs


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Oh no Manny - what happened?

Get better soon.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> I hear you thinking that you're going to buy me dinner this weekend


Whatever is thy wish. You looking for an early Valentine's day dinner?


----------



## scareme

Spooky, I think she ment this weekend and Valentine's day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme is an instigator


----------



## Draik41895

we need to name my dragon.its a girl,and the first suggestion is gracie
i like it but i would like more ideas.


----------



## pyro

gracie--nonononono NO its a dragon not a puppy--ill think of something

Names of Dragons 
Zantorian 
Gragoloon 
Vusatunell 
Demontion 
Utoyelna 
Momentoiya

try this place---- http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/names/medievalnames.htm


----------



## Draik41895

ok then


----------



## DarkShadows

how bored i am in my pneumatics class because i already know this stuff lol


----------



## Spooky1

Draik, How about Serenity as a name for your dragon/gargoyle (It was good enough for the spaceship in Firefly)


----------



## BoysinBoo

Draik, How about "SERENITY NOW!" 
You could yell it like a Seinfeld character every time you show her off.
Your gonna need serenity now that you have a little fire breathing woman in the house.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Draik41895 said:


> we need to name my dragon.its a girl,and the first suggestion is gracie
> i like it but i would like more ideas.


Víbria
Hestaby
Aban

http://grey-starr.ca/Tools/random-female-dragon-name.htm


----------



## Spooky1

Draik41895 said:


> we need to name my dragon.its a girl,and the first suggestion is gracie
> i like it but i would like more ideas.


You could name her after a goddess. Here's a few options.

Freya - Norse Goddess of Love, Beauty, War, Magic and Wisdom
Diana - Roman Goddess of the Hunt and Protector of Children (Artemis)
Isis - Egyptian Goddess of Protection and Magic 
Cerridwen - Celtic Moon Goddess, Goddess of Dark Prophecy and the Underworld
Tara - Hindu Goddess of Peace and Protection


----------



## RoxyBlue

I keep thinking now would be a good time to go get a mocha frapp and chocolate cheesecake muffin from Starbucks.

Gracie the Gargoyle - simple yet elegant


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Heat wave on its way!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

If you like the goddess idea, here are your goddesses of fire:

*Pele - Hawaiian 
*Hestia - Greek
*Vesta - Roman (remember the Vestal Virgins? They were the guardians of the sacred fire of Vesta...)
*Brigid/Brigit - Celtic

In the meantime, the weather is warming up and I still have a cold. There's so much pressure in my head my eyes are watering. It looks like more Theraflu tonight.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Heat wave on its way!!!


With any luck Jeff it will get over 32 degrees for the first time in a long while.
I have my sun tan lotion and beach blanket ready.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You know it Bill.
It was mentioned that it could get close to 50 tomorrow, depending on the clouds.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> You know it Bill.
> It was mentioned that it could get close to 50 tomorrow, depending on the clouds.


If we didnt have all this snow on the ground cooling the air, I bet it might get to 50. If it gets up to 40 I'll be happy .


----------



## Dark Angel 27

sorry, i haven't been on here in 5 days. but i have something to contribute. 

my mom got me this computer chair since my old one is ready to fall apart. anyway, i decided to put it together myself. never done it before, anyway, i was looking in the instruction manuel and i got this last little sentence.

6. Now, enjoy the fun of assembly!!!

i had to laugh about that...cause i knew that most likely, i would be screaming and cussing by the time i finished....

all i can think now, is that whoever wrote it must have been high on something...cause i don't think anyone in their right mind would be jumping for joy when it comes to assembling office furniture. :lolkin:


----------



## Draik41895

i think ill go with Víbria for her name

BTW you guy know if any contests are coming up


----------



## RoxyBlue

Since the weather is so balmy (relatively speaking), Spooky1 and I took the opportunity to do some pruning of six small trees and a few bushes in our backyard today. Tomorrow the trees in the front yard get their much-needed trim, and we should then be good until spring.


----------



## scareme

It's 75 and sunny here in OK, I thought this was spring.


----------



## Spooky1

It got up to 61 toay and I was out in shorts and a tee shirt working in the yard today. Is it to much to ask for an early Spring?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

its raining and cold in socal

twilgiht zone? spooky and scareme haha


----------



## Spooky1

You folk in SoCal don't know what cold is. I was there one time in January years ago and it got down into the 40's and everyone acted like they were in the artic. 

BB, I'm sure this Twilight Zone episode will end and the weather will return to normal. You needed some rain out there anyway, didn't you?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

haha i have to agree. some of us dont know what cold is. 

yeah we did start getting some of those burn areas to get green again


----------



## Bone Dancer

Here it is, almost midnite and its still 37. It got up to 48 today. Die snow die.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate to say it but even though most californians cant stand it i love it when its 100-106 during the summer out here, Its miserable for most people but i LOVE it..dont really know why but i do.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> i hate to say it but even though most californians cant stand it i love it when its 100-106 during the summer out here, Its miserable for most people but i LOVE it..dont really know why but i do.


100-106...
welcome to summer in Las Vegas
which streaches from May to Sept.

Achoo!!!!!!!
Furr at home not sleeping well,with a nasty head cold.
Grrrrrrrr


----------



## RoxyBlue

More pleasant weather today = more yard work. Woot!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

rain stopped havin the cousin over...party!


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy finished her mini mache prop! We're busy taking pictures to post.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Thankfully, I got my first good night's sleep last night; my cold is on the way out. Of course, one of my kids is home sick today.

In the meantime, it's supposed to be quite warm, around 60, with rain and wind this afternoon. Strange weather.


----------



## Bloodhound

Well it rained cats and dogs this morning (what a mess). The sun is out and the clouds are zooming by. The wind is out of control. Enjoy your day today!


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 9th, 2009

National Bagels And Lox Day
Read in the Bathtub Day
Toothache Day
Clean Out Your Computer Day (Always the second Monday)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bagels with cream cheese and lox - YUM! I had that lovely bit of fine cuisine for the first time many years ago at a deli in Brooklyn, not too far from Flatbush Avenue, as I recall.


----------



## scareme

So I'll celebrate by eating a bagel with lox in the tub!


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> So I'll celebrate by eating a bagel with lox in the tub!


Are you going to work on that toothache thing too?


----------



## scareme

If there is a bone left in the lox, I just might.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just don't clean out your computer in the tub - the results could shock you


----------



## Draik41895

Part 3 is finaly up!!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

big bang is on


----------



## RoxyBlue

I really love the supportive atmosphere we have on this Forum. It's such a pleasure to log in and read all the kind and funny comments people post.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yes, Roxy, it sure is!

Another warm day here - it's supposed to hit 65. But it's windy and the forecast is for storms later on tonight. Nevertheless, I have the windows open to let in the fresh air.

This really makes me wish that Spring was here.


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 10th is Umbrella Day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> February 10th is Umbrella Day.


I have one in the car - I feel so prepared to celebrate the day now:googly:


----------



## BoysinBoo

> kind and funny


What about the kind *of *funny comments?

edit: Unlike this post


----------



## RoxyBlue

BoysinBoo said:


> What about the kind *of *funny comments?
> 
> edit: Unlike this post


Hey, I think it was funny


----------



## Ghostess

LOL ^^^

I just got my hair cut again. Was growing it out, ended up with a shaggy mane that needed taming. Never had a 'do' like I have now. It's sassy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ghostess said:


> LOL ^^^
> 
> I just got my hair cut again. Was growing it out, ended up with a shaggy mane that needed taming. Never had a 'do' like I have now. It's sassy.


Post a pic, Ghostess


----------



## Spooky1

Ghostess said:


> LOL ^^^
> 
> I just got my hair cut again. Was growing it out, ended up with a shaggy mane that needed taming. Never had a 'do' like I have now. It's sassy.


Start a new thread.....Hairstyles of the Haunt Forum.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Holy cow, it's 54 degrees out. and with the breeze we should lose a lot of snow too. I know it wont last, but I sure needed this break in the weather.


----------



## Spooky1

Scareme, I see in the news that there are tornadoes out near Oklahoma City. Hope your safe. Keep your head down.


----------



## scareme

Thanks for thinking of me. They hit the north side of Oklahoma City, I live on the south side. I hope Gypsichic and Slimy are doing OK. I think they are both north siders. Two weeks ago today was the ice storm, now it's tornadoes. One thing you can say about the Oklahoma weather is it doesn't get boring.


----------



## Spooky1

Glad to hear you're okay scareme.


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 11th
Inventor’s Day
Don’t Cry Over Spilled Milk Day
White T-shirt Day


----------



## Hauntiholik

Note: I said white t-shirt day. Not wet t-shirt day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good thing you clarified that, Haunti No telling what people would come up with otherwise.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hauntiholik said:


> Note: I said white t-shirt day. Not wet t-shirt day.


Crap, I just hosed myself for nothing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Hosed? Count me in!"

(courtesy of the Czechoslovakian Brothers)


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> Note: I said white t-shirt day. Not wet t-shirt day.


, Dang, please let us know when wet t-shirt day does arrive.


----------



## BoysinBoo

> Crap, I just hosed myself for nothing.


Take off hoser.
What about a wet, white tshirt?

BTW I've suspected for a while, but now I'm pretty sure...
Haunti has Lilly locked in her basement.


----------



## Hauntiholik

BoysinBoo said:


> Haunti has Lilly locked in her basement.


Yeah, that's where I keep all of the big props.....


----------



## Hauntiholik

I pulled this info from http://www.holidayinsights.com/moreholidays/February/whitetshirtday.htm



> White Shirt Day/White T-Shirt Day
> 
> When : Always February 11th
> 
> White Shirt Day honors the men and women who participated in a sitdown strike at General Motors in 1937. These autoworkers helped the United Auto Workers (UAW) union to become the sole bargaining agent for General Motors autoworkers. The strike ended on this day in 1937.
> 
> According to the UAW's website, the traditions of White Shirt Day are simple:
> 
> * Everyone must wear a white shirt or blouse
> * Your white shirt must not get dirtier than your boss's shirt
> * Safety and work rules must be followed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haven't seen any robins yet, but the starlings, grackles, and blackbirds are starting to make an appearance around here. That's a sure sign of two things: (1) spring is on the way (no matter what Punxsutawney Phil says) and (2) we're going to be going through wild bird seed a whole lot faster soon (those birds know how to power eat).


----------



## Lilly

No Boys I Have escaped...


----------



## Wyatt Furr

My nose is STILL running.
Will someone please catch it and bring it back.
Achoo..........


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I hope you feel better soon Wyatt.

The kids are home from school today for Lincoln's birthday. It's nice and sunny - high is supposed to be around 46 so hopefully they can get outside and play for a while.

I've got tons of housework and want to do some sewing.


----------



## Spooky1

Nice and sunny and in the 50's here today, but windy. The wind was blowing so hard last night I thought we might be missing some siding this morning, but the house was still intact.


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Darwin Day!

Happy 200th Birthday to Charles Darwin.










Just think of how his work has been used in so many horror movies and books.


----------



## pyro

home for another week im so bored


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ms. Wicked said:


> I hope you feel better soon Wyatt.
> 
> The kids are home from school today for Lincoln's birthday. It's nice and sunny - high is supposed to be around 46 so hopefully they can get outside and play.


Say what!, the kids are home for Lincoln's Birthday? I sure dont remember getting it off when I was in school.


----------



## scareme

We used to get a day off called Presidents Day, combining Lincoln's and Washington's birthdays, both in Feb.. I remember my mom would always bake a cherry pie that day in honor of George cutting down the cherry tree, and we would have sugar cookies in the shape of an ax. I wonder if she still has that cookie cutter?


----------



## Papa Bones

I wish I had the money to haunt like a Scooby Doo villian. Those old geezers (Have ya ever noticed that the villians on that show are always senior citizens? Whats up with that?) have the best haunts and costumes I have ever seen. Oh well, even if I could afford to do it, I would have to watch all the time for vanloads of meddling kids...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Breaks over, winter is back. If it just stay above zero I will be happy. (wow, how sad is that). At least we lost a lot of our snow.


----------



## Spooky1

Bone Dancer congratulations on hitting 3,000 posts.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

scrubs is awesome...that is all


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've got to stop staying up so late on a "school" night.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

so my last minute vday gift ideas come down to this


the bracelet

or a framed picture which is an undetermined pic my cousin may, or may not have.

I might have to drive 2 hours to get the picture from my cousin tomorrow.
but a framed picture is super cheap but awesome

The bracelet is a fair price and i get an employee discount.
But its still gunna come out to be about $100.

personally since she isnt techniqually my girlfriend i like the picture idea.
but i do really like the bracelet...

any opinions?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about a framed picture of the bracelet?

For someone who technically isn't a girlfriend, I think a Valentine gift of jewelry may suggest that you want her to be a girlfriend, which is okay if she wants that, too, and you've been together for a while, but not so okay if she doesn't and the relationship is still young. Better to go a little more conservative than potentially make a young lady feel she's being pushed into something more than she's ready for.

What is the picture of?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Both ideas are nice.

Even though she's not your girlfriend, the use of the word "technically" to me implies that you would like for that to change... and for her to actually be your girlfriend.

I'd go with the bracelet. 

In the meantime, I just got a call from a 2nd grade mom. We work together at the library and her son is in our scout den. She was going to help out at the Valentine's day party but her other son was sent home from school sick. She asked if I could jump in.

Of course I said yes. However, this Valentine's party really disrupts my Friday the 13th party plans. 

Nothing like love and sweetness to thwart a good night based on horror and scary movies.  We'll still watch the movie, but my menu will have to be simplified.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Look's like I might get 1 cord of wood split today.....then I need to good to the chiropractor.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Jeff, cut out the middleman.
Pay your chiropracter to split the wood.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Too funny, though an awesome idea!


BoysinBoo said:


> Jeff, cut out the middleman.
> Pay your chiropracter to split the wood.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

RoxyBlue said:


> How about a framed picture of the bracelet?
> 
> For someone who technically isn't a girlfriend, I think a Valentine gift of jewelry may suggest that you want her to be a girlfriend, which is okay if she wants that, too, and you've been together for a while, but not so okay if she doesn't and the relationship is still young. Better to go a little more conservative than potentially make a young lady feel she's being pushed into something more than she's ready for.
> 
> What is the picture of?


th picture would be of her and I


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> th picture would be of her and I


I'd say go with the picture then.

That gives you one vote for the bracelet and one for the picture - you need a tie-breaker now


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hahaha yeah it does..thank you for your input

its a long story on why its hard to find a pic of her and me but my cousin might not have one..so i might be stuck with the bracelet..

I could build her a bear but i really dont like that idea for some reason...ive done it before and im just not feeling it for this situation


----------



## pyro




----------



## BoysinBoo




----------



## RoxyBlue

That looks like something made out of mutant popcorn balls, boys


----------



## Spooky1

I think that picture will need to be used in the caption this picture thread.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

in the middle of a valentines eveing scavanger hunt.

the clue said i have to talk to my sister but im waiting for her to get home


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is Random Acts of Kindness Day, according to holidayinsights.com. Go out and do something kind for someone and make them wonder what you're up to


----------



## Ms. Wicked

RoxyBlue said:


> Today is Random Acts of Kindness Day, according to holidayinsights.com. Go out and do something kind for someone and make them wonder what you're up to


Yeah, well everybody can go f* - ...oops. I mean, what a lovely idea! I'll be sure to do that!

Today I'm catching up on some housework. It's a nice, quiet day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Ms Wicked! Didn't happen to get up on the wrong side of the bed this morning, did you?


----------



## Spooky1

Can my random act of kindness be, not killing the stupid drivers on the road today?


----------



## scareme

Today I saw the first robin. Sat. the first daffodil opened, and there were enough open by today to pick a bouquet for the table. I love springtime.


----------



## pyro

dam the party is over back to work 2morrow


----------



## Bone Dancer

scareme said:


> Today I saw the first robin. Sat. the first daffodil opened, and there were enough open by today to pick a bouquet for the table. I love springtime.


I sure wish spring would get here soon. I have had all the winter I can stand for this year.


----------



## Draik41895

scareme said:


> Today I saw the first robin. Sat. the first daffodil opened, and there were enough open by today to pick a bouquet for the table. I love springtime.


lucky,it just started hailing,over here.it never hails here.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

watchin dirty jobs
to lazy to take a shower
and im tired


----------



## RoxyBlue

The crocuses started coming up in our yard last week during the warmer spell, just in time for the much colder weather we're having this week


----------



## Spooky1

We were getting a little snow this morning, but it has changed over to rain now.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Rain here...got enough wood to last for a day and a half.


----------



## Spooky1

I was recently reading an article about the economic problems and the credit crisis, and there was a warning about Zombie Banks. When did Zombies start getting into banking? There don't seem to be a lot of brains there for them to feed on. :zombie:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

ha zombie bankers


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mmmmm, I always thought they were more like vampires


----------



## BoysinBoo

No. 
Vampires are into insurance. 
Sucking every last penny out of you.
Banking is the perfect industry for a zombie.
Especially the big banks. 
No one is allowed to think for themselves anyway.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i agree my banker tried to bit my head today anyhow....wierd


----------



## Ms. Wicked

lol, that's funny.

In the meantime, TGIF! I have to bake cookies today for a school event that's going on tomorrow. Otherwise, I'm just going be in my sewing room today.


----------



## scareme

My hyacinth and dutch iris are blooming. This is early for my flowers to be opening, but we've had two weeks of 60' weather so they are confused. By beds are full of color.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my co-workers brought his dog in today (one of those lab mix, tail wagging, happy-go-lucky kind of dogs). Unbeknownst to me, the dog suffered a minor injury last night (got the tip of his tail caught in a car door). He came bouncing into my office, tail wagging madly, to greet me and my dog. Within seconds, there was blood splattered everywhere - the walls, my desk, the filing cabinets, my jeans (good thing it's casual day), some contracts on my desk (I'm going to tell the client they were signed in blood - literally). It was pretty impressive how much height and distance he got on the spray.

It's mostly cleaned up now, except for what got into the wall paint. I think I'll leave that and tell people it's from someone who did not turn his timesheet in on time.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yuck....!

Anyways, getting some more wood around to get us through a few days.
have a small storm coming through here tonight.
They said this morning 4-7 inches....makes it somewhat difficult to haul the wood up from the woods....gets a little slippery (must say it does look nice while I'm out there).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, you know, winter always has to have a last word with at least one more round of snow before spring


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Snow is on its way....got another cord cut and chopped....My lower back is killing me.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Jeff,

Use your purple & green boa skills! Mr Miagi yourself. You know, close your eyes, clap your hands together, rub them back and forth very fast, all the while moaning strangely. Then all you have to do is put them on your lower back and you'll be able to win the karate tournament. 

I think it's a little sad that incoming snow makes you forget your awesome ninja master whore skills.

Ooo! You're like a super hero, who's achilles heal is snow. Well, snow and firewood. Although, snow IS a little obscure to be the weakness for a super ninja ho.

Um. I just re reread this and it got a little weird, so I'm just gonna stop now.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL, a little weird...? 
It was a good read!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Wow! You learn something new about Jeff every day! 

The width and breadth of his skills and experience never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

ha... ninja ho's


----------



## sharpobject

For those that read about my donut mystery awhile back - mystery solved. It seems my neighbor's girlfriend works at the donut shop. And the big birds here putting them on my electric meter box are ravens. I can sleep much better now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

At least it wasn't killer mutant ninja ho squirrels wearing purple and green boas, sharp


----------



## Draik41895

I just bought my first 24 inch black light !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Glad I didn't have a mouthful of coffee while reading this....
You folks have way too much imagination!! LOL


RoxyBlue said:


> At least it wasn't killer mutant ninja ho squirrels wearing purple and green boas, sharp


----------



## Sickie Ickie

That what I rear! Maggot Nations! Soon I'll take over the world!!! Bwa hahahahhahahaaa


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sickie Ickie said:


> That what I rear! Maggot Nations! Soon I'll take over the world!!! Bwa hahahahhahahaaa


LOL, along with that Borneo snake monster, I suppose?


----------



## debbie5

Will someone please pass the tissues? I feel like Snotzilla....

damn headcold, virus, whatever....


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

workin on the website


----------



## Draik41895

Draik41895 said:


> I just bought my first 24 inch black light !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


no one cares?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yay! Mr. W came home last night! We had a nice, relaxing evening - I made chili and we watched the Oscars.

Today, I'm going to finish up some housework and hopefully get in some sewing.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Going to set down an make a project list for this year. I found that it worked well last year. Doing one prop at a time and at most two if your waiting for something to dry. Other wise I was trying to do six props at once and not getting anything done and just stressing myself out. While I am waiting for the ice age to come to and end here, I can do some small tinkery jobs, wire frames for hands, led eyes, maybe a few flicker candles. The big thing I learned last year was to make a list and stick to it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like a plan, Bone Dancer, and you're right - unless you are a phenomenal multi-tasker, working on six things at once can be overwhelming.

Ice age - shall we send the sled dogs for you?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

That's very organized Bill. No doubt, it's far more productive too!

I can barely get ONE project at a time finished!


----------



## Spookineer

I'm thinking I should get back to work cleaning and organizing the shop instead of sitting here typing.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Time to get a little house work done today....yah!


----------



## Spooky1

It's cold and windy here today. A good day to be inside.


----------



## debbie5

Congrats on the blacklight!

(a-choo!..sorry..did I get some on ya??)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love working in a dog-friendly office. So does my dog

(Bless you, debbie5 - hey, is that your snot on my computer monitor?)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

tired


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Sounds like a plan, Bone Dancer, and you're right - unless you are a phenomenal multi-tasker, working on six things at once can be overwhelming.
> 
> Ice age - shall we send the sled dogs for you?


If I don't set up some kind of building plan I end up with a bunch of half done props. Last year went so much smoother and less stressful just by making a plan and sticking to it.

Winter started here in November and I just got some more snow yesterday (6 inches) and it was 10 below zero this morning. Enough is enough.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

looks like im spending an evening at barnes and nobles and im excited


----------



## Draik41895

Lucky!!!


----------



## slightlymad

Man new boss is pushing me to work mon_fri what a drag


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Spooky1

Happy Fat Tuesday!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eat Pancakes and Eggs!


----------



## debbie5

Today is FAT Tuesday! I am finally in fashion!!

(wiping driblet away....when will this nose thing END!!??)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ladies of substance were always in fashion when Rubens was a painter


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Darn, I missed my era.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

no better way to spend fat tuesday at the shakeys pizza buncha lunch buffet


----------



## RoxyBlue

I remember those Shakeys Pizza Buffets fondly - always a good meal at a reasonable price.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

RoxyBlue said:


> I remember those Shakeys Pizza Buffets fondly - always a good meal at a reasonable price.


it is! i love the mojo potatoes


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I don't know why I do this to myself.

We had a scout meeting at our house tonight to plan the Blue and Gold dinner. The theme is Disney. I volunteered to go as Snow White... which means I need to make a Snow White costume.

I'll also be making hats for the Seven Dwarfs for the boys to wear! Our den is going to rock! lol

I'm going to have to crank on this one!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

haha awe i remember the blue and gold dinners scouts was so fun


----------



## scareme

Today was beautiful, in the 70's. I spent most of the day out working in the flower beds. Felt good to get my hands in the dirt again. The trees are starting to bud out. It's suppose to freeze again Fri.. It happens every year, gets warm to early, then winter comes back. Boy am I sore tonight. Hot bath and to bed.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Ms. Wicked said:


> I don't know why I do this to myself.
> 
> We had a scout meeting at our house tonight to plan the Blue and Gold dinner. The theme is Disney. I volunteered to go as Snow White... which means I need to make a Snow White costume.
> 
> I'll also be making hats for the Seven Dwarfs for the boys to wear! Our den is going to rock! lol
> 
> I'm going to have to crank on this one!


No rest for the wicked.:googly:

I'm sorry. I'm very ashamed that I sunk to this level. I shall go flog myself now.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

workin at 3am...not tired..oh boy...

a hammer fell on my head this morning at work...that sucked

haunt forum makes me happy. everyone is awesome
the end


----------



## Hauntiholik

I hope you're okay TBB.  Do you have a concussion?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yeah, I'm sure that hurt. How did that happen? Was the hammer up on a shelf or something?

It's supposed to be nice here today - low 50's and sunny. I've got several errands to run today, then hopefully this afternoon I can enjoy the nice weather.


----------



## RoxyBlue

BoysinBoo said:


> No rest for the wicked.:googly:
> 
> I'm sorry. I'm very ashamed that I sunk to this level. I shall go flog myself now.


LOL, boys!

Yo, bloodshed, didn't crack anything, did you?


----------



## Spooky1

As a company safety guy, TBB, why weren't you wearing a hard hat when you're juggling hammers? Hope your head is okay.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

haha thanks for eveyones concern on the hammer to my head situation

no i didnt crack anything and no i didnt get a concussion

i work at JCPenney so there no hard hats lol.
I was up on a ladder putting togther an new fixture and i left the hammer on top of the ladder and walked away for a few minutes then i came back went to move the ladder and WHACK right on the center of my head the hammer fell.
Aside from the headache that follwed the tiny amount of blood and the drooling that has started i think im fine


----------



## scareme

I thought the pictures you posted in "Pictures of Hauntforum members" were makeup. Now I see they were taken after your hammer mishap. You're lucky it hit you there instead of someplace that really matters. It's not like a young man uses his head for something important. Seriously though, I hope you reported the mishap. Some times it seems like nothing, then later you start seeing double or falling down. I was in workplace saftey too Spooky. (Isn't it a bummer to have to be the killjoy when everyone is having wheelchair races in the empty halls at night, when you really want to join in?) Glad to hear you are feeling OK, is it Zach Or Jeromy?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

its Jeromy...Zachs not to big into forums so its always me on here.

Thank you for the concern yeah I filled out a report just in case.

haha yeah i should have left the hammer in and took pictures like that hahahha


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> its Jeromy...Zachs not to big into forums so its always me on here.


Maybe you should update to "The Bloodshed Brother":googly:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

haha its funny you say that cuz when ever we argue we say were gunna fire one another and change the name to the bloodshed man


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

A hammer....ouch!


The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> workin at 3am...not tired..oh boy...
> 
> a hammer fell on my head this morning at work...that sucked
> 
> haunt forum makes me happy. everyone is awesome
> the end


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yeah but hey i wasnt thinking lol


birthday is in 15 days and im soo excited


----------



## Spooky1

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> yeah but hey i wasnt thinking lol
> 
> birthday is in 15 days and im soo excited


Don't get "hammered" by drinking too much on your 21st birthday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Don't get "hammered" by drinking too much on your 21st birthday.


OW OW OW!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's snowing again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We might get snow this Sunday, even though the weather is kind of spring-like at the moment.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Good day to fly your kite. That is if you don't mind the wind chill factor getting the temp down to 12 degrees. Hey, whats a little frost bit.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Spooky1 said:


> Don't get "hammered" by drinking too much on your 21st birthday.


hahaha:googly:
i'll try not to i've had enough hammers lately


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hammered?

I'll drink to that LOL.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

21st birthday...
they never are as great as you think they will be, if you drink too much.
You'll want to remember it.
So save the "hammered" drinking for another time that you might want to forget.
Say like, your wedding day.........
hahahahahah


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

haha thanks for the advice lol

yeah i dont want the weekend to be an entire blur haha


----------



## Fangs

i hate my computer i hate my computer i hate my computer

i wish i had more ram i wish i had more ram i wish i had more ram

hubby is not going to be pleased if i don't get the pics in for the video.... he did such a great job for his first time setting up our haunt.....

back to the editing room.


----------



## Fangs

Wyatt Furr said:


> 21st birthday...
> they never are as great as you think they will be, if you drink too much.
> You'll want to remember it.
> So save the "hammered" drinking for another time that you might want to forget.
> Say like, your wedding day.........
> hahahahahah


LMAO!!! I'm with you on that one Furr!!!!! haaahaaahaaaa


----------



## debbie5

I forgot to do the weekly dog poo pickup the other day when it was 43 degrees outside. Now it's 20.
I will NOT chop those frozen suckers out.
Guess they'll just have to wait for another thaw....

My lawn is better than my next door neighboor's yard...their poor dog has no place to even lay down a fresh one, poor thing...it's wall to wall poo...how gross is that....ugh.


----------



## debbie5

BTW- anyone have any idea where my avatar is from?? I just found it online & liked it the maniacal eyes..I have no clue if it's a known character or something....any ideas?


----------



## Draik41895

debbie5 said:


> BTW- anyone have any idea where my avatar is from?? I just found it online & liked it the maniacal eyes..I have no clue if it's a known character or something....any ideas?


Check your visitor messages

BTW has any body read my story yet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm upset that Spooky1 and I can't both participate as separate entrants in the $20 prop contest.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

its the first sign of spring here in so. cal. cuz when i got off work 10 wasps were one my '71 vw bus. its bright blue heres a pic

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=57325306&albumID=862037&imageID=15922505


----------



## Spooklights

It's snowing here. I'm hoping for a 'great snow', so that I can stay home tomorrow!


----------



## BoysinBoo

My new puppy just stole my damn PEEPS!

Snatched 'em right off of the table.

She is right now under my bed happily chomping on exactly 12 yellow fluffy bunnies!

I'll be damned if she's getting any treats for the rest of the week!

Edit: My wife is laughing at me. She thinks it's funny that I'm pissed at the little fuzzball. She just lost it when I went running down the hall yelling, "She stole my PEEPS!" 

"Who are your Peeps?" she giggled. Neither one of them is getting any treats this week.


----------



## RoxyBlue

BoysinBoo said:


> My new puppy just stole my damn PEEPS!
> 
> Snatched 'em right off of the table.
> 
> She is right now under my bed happily chomping on exactly 12 yellow fluffy bunnies!
> 
> I'll be damned if she's getting any treats for the rest of the week!
> 
> Edit: My wife is laughing at me. She thinks it's funny that I'm pissed at the little fuzzball. She just lost it when I went running down the hall yelling, "She stole my PEEPS!"
> 
> "Who are your Peeps?" she giggled. Neither one of them is getting any treats this week.


LMAO!!!!!! I'm crying laughing here, boys

BTW, it's likely you'll get those Peeps back tomorrow in a slightly altered form


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hahahah thats hilarious boysinboo


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just e-filed our Federal taxes for the first time - WOOT!


----------



## debbie5

(I can't open the link, Draik.)

Speaking of taxes- we are getting a poo load of money back...I hate to think we basically gave the gov't a free loan with our money all year, but we have our backs to the wall financially right now, and a coupla fat wads o'cash sounds sweet. 
Too bad it's going to pay off all our credit card debt.

Imagine: a world without caffiene, credit cards or STDs....would it be fun, or hell??


----------



## Spooky1

Debbie, we just did our taxes and we gave the gov. a big free loan too. After years of owing them money, we adjusted our withholds and overdid it. At least we're not being hit with a penalty for getting money back.


----------



## Spooky1

After a winter of getting almost no snow, we get about 7 inches of snow now that it's March. Go figure. :googly:


----------



## sharpobject

I've lived in PA all my life - If I never see snow again - it'll be fine with me.


----------



## Spooklights

The snow here is lovely. The dogs and I spent most of the day playing in the snow, which means I was shoveling and they were running around and rooting in it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dogs know how to enjoy snow. Our first dog used to run through the snow with her head down like a plow. Our current dog will run like a mad dog and crisscross the yard making little plowed pathways.


----------



## Black Cat

Ok, I'm ready for spring/summer. I've had enough of this cold snowy weather. The wind and blowing snow today was a killer. The only good thing about the snow was I had off from work today.
Our 1 dog on the other hand loved the cold blustery snowy day.


----------



## TheEvilSquire

I loved the snow today!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Happy Square Root Day!!!!!!! 3-3-09 !!!!!!

Better celebrate; it only happens nine times each century. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090303/ap_on_fe_st/odd_square_root_day


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Ms Wicked!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Daylight Savings Time begins this weekend, so don't forget to set your clocks ahead one hour.

And, since we'll be losing an hour of sleep, don't stay up real late on Saturday night - save that carousing for another weekend


----------



## scareme

Ms. Wicked said:


> Happy Square Root Day!!!!!!! 3-3-09 !!!!!!
> 
> Better celebrate; it only happens nine times each century.
> 
> Is there going to be a math quiz later Ms. Wicked? If so I'm going to have to study.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm glad it's not Calculus Day. I don't remember any of that stuff from high school.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Isn't calculus the stuff that dentists scrape off your teeth?:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

BoysinBoo said:


> Isn't calculus the stuff that dentists scrape off your teeth?:googly:


Maybe that's why it hurt so much to learn:googly:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

9 times a century...wow

we will be able to look back and say we were there


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> 9 times a century...wow
> 
> we will be able to look back and say we were there


Okay, now THAT made me laugh!:lolkin:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hahahaha 

mission accomplished


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is "Hug a GI" Day.


That refers to servicepersons, not your intestinal tract.


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Today is "Hug a GI" Day.
> 
> That refers to servicepersons, not your intestinal tract.


Any day can be be "hug a GI day" or you can just say thanks. The old vets from WWII are almost gone now so put them at the top of your list.

By the way, GI stood for "Goverment Issue", reffering to the fact that ever thing they had on or carried was goverment property. The term seem to have stuck with the Army for the most part. And since everyone you didnt know by name was called "Joe" as in "Hey Joe, where we going" the tag "GI Joe" came to mean any regular foot soldier.


----------



## RavenLunatic

We got 10" of snow the other day. and it's not even close to melting. where is spring already?!?!?! on a bright note 74 by Saturday. maybe I can cook on the grill in the mud


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

We might get the 50's by Friday.


----------



## scareme

QUOTE=Bone Dancer;Any day can be be "hug a GI day" or you can just say thanks. The old vets from WWII are almost gone now so put them at the top of your list.

By the way, GI stood for "Goverment Issue", reffering to the fact that ever thing they had on or carried was goverment property. The term seem to have stuck with the Army for the most part. And since everyone you didnt know by name was called "Joe" as in "Hey Joe, where we going" the tag "GI Joe" came to mean any regular foot soldier.



Thanks for sharing that Bone Dancer. My hubby says when he's out in public in uniform, people quite often come up and thank him. We have come along way from the way the Vietnam vets were treated. So I'll give Rick a big hug and kiss when he gets home from work tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Give him one from me, too, scareme


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If you don't mind scareme, you can give him a little tongue for me too!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

ha...tounge


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I wish it was Friday!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I wish I was doing a m&t at Ms W's house today.


----------



## Spooky1

I wish there was a Make & Take group in Maryland.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> We might get the 50's by Friday.


Thursday and its 53, o nooooo, my snow is melting


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Been a change...maybe 60's now!!!

Yeah for me!!!

Oh and Bill...my snow is all gone!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We still have a fair amount of snow from the last storm, but at least the roads are clear. I expect most of it will be gone by the end of the weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

When you get a soda that's caffeine free, sugar free, and calorie free, do you sometimes wonder what you're paying for?


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> When you get a soda that's caffeine free, sugar free, and calorie free, do you sometimes wonder what you're paying for?


Tinted water?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Tinted water?


flavored tinted water....with bubbles:googly:


----------



## BoysinBoo

If you have flavored, tinted water and it has bubbles in it, you have to ask yourself: What did they use to add the tint and flavor. At bathtime, when I was a kid, we used to add our own bubbles.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> When you get a soda that's caffeine free, sugar free, and calorie free, do you sometimes wonder what you're paying for?


Chemicals, yummy.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

cant wait for the summer


----------



## Black Cat

TGIF

I'm so tired I could sleep for a week. Just finished a Cooking Competition with my students at school. We've had a very long week preparing all the food. Having a snow day Monday meant cramming three days of prep into two. The good news is my team of students won for Best Entree. Our Entree this year was South Street Seafood Risotto and Chimichuri Flank Steak. Our theme this year was NewYork NewYork so the menu for the night from my team was Manhattan Clam Chowder, PushCart Garlic Knots, South Street Seafood Risotto, Chimichuri Flank Steak, NewYork Cheesecake followed with a Virgin Manhattan Cocktail. We had a total of 6 teams and the newspaper reporters came so we should be in the paper. The Cooking competition raised $4000.00 for the Home Economics Scholarship Fund.


----------



## Ghostess

Now i'm hungry! ^^^


It's gonna be around 80° here today.  I LOVE it! I'm kinda tired of the up and down with the temps though. One day it's 84°, the next it's 49°... But it's March and I already have my tan going! ;-) Now I just gotta lose 40 lbs before the end of June.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Awesome BC!!
Got pictures for this year??

I think we'll hit 62° today, with sun!!!!


----------



## Dixie

I'm thinking I agree with Ghostess on the temperature changes.... 86 degrees here in Dallas today, could be 26 by early next week. You have to have your entire closet available at all times - from a long coat to your short shorts.... ya just never know in March. But the roses are starting to bloom, so I'm really hoping for the end of freezes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Black Cat said:


> TGIF
> 
> I'm so tired I could sleep for a week. Just finished a Cooking Competition with my students at school. We've had a very long week preparing all the food. Having a snow day Monday meant cramming three days of prep into two. The good news is my team of students won for Best Entree. Our Entree this year was South Street Seafood Risotto and Chimichuri Flank Steak. Our theme this year was NewYork NewYork so the menu for the night from my team was Manhattan Clam Chowder, PushCart Garlic Knots, South Street Seafood Risotto, Chimichuri Flank Steak, NewYork Cheesecake followed with a Virgin Manhattan Cocktail. We had a total of 6 teams and the newspaper reporters came so we should be in the paper. The Cooking competition raised $4000.00 for the Home Economics Scholarship Fund.


Did you make enough for everyone?


----------



## Spooky1

We'll be hitting close to 60 today and 70 for the weekend. This should clear out the last of Mondays snow. I'm ready to get out and do some yard work. Maybe that will help me lose that extra 5lbs that somehow materialized over winter. I'm sure it had nothing to do with those cupcakes I made.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Maybe that will help me lose that extra 5lbs that somehow materialized over winter. I'm sure it had nothing to do with those cupcakes I made.


Well, I did my best to help you avoid those cupcake pounds


----------



## Dixie

What IS it about Cupcakes in the winter? Sooo easy to make and so hard to avoid. Wait, that is really the thing about cupcakes _all the time_


----------



## BoysinBoo

I contend that if you break them in half, the calories fall out.


----------



## Dixie

I'm thinkin _why did I never think of that?!?!!_


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you eat them standing over a sink, calories also don't count

I used to work with a guy who would make "bachelor salad". He described this as standing over a sink with a head of lettuce in one hand and a bottle of dressing in the other. Pour and eat, and the mess is neatly contained.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> I used to work with a guy who would make "bachelor salad". He described this as standing over a sink with a head of lettuce in one hand and a bottle of dressing in the other. Pour and eat, and the mess is neatly contained.


Hauntiholik shakes head sadly. At least he was eating something greenish.


----------



## Dixie

Thats just weird, Roxy... weird but funny


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I agree Dixie!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

haha thats too funny


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> If you eat them standing over a sink, calories also don't count
> 
> I used to work with a guy who would make "bachelor salad". He described this as standing over a sink with a head of lettuce in one hand and a bottle of dressing in the other. Pour and eat, and the mess is neatly contained.


Just to be clear, that's not me she's talking about.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I really can't see the problem. The guy is getting his veggies and doesn't have any dishes to wash when he is done. It's a win, win.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Spooky1 said:


> Just to be clear, that's not me she's talking about.


No, no. Of course it isn't.


----------



## GothicCandle

Spooky1 said:


> Chemicals, yummy.


Yum yum yum. Now I'm thirsty.


----------



## Spooklights

Sunday and Monday we had lots of snow and temperatures in the 20's. Today it's 72. I guess it's true; If you don't like the weather in Maryland, just wait 10 minutes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're enjoying the Maryland weather as well, Spooklights. It's a day made for yard work.

Our first crocus blooms are out and the maples are budding up. I'm amazed at how quickly plants come to life with just a little bit of warming.


----------



## scareme

Today was beautiful here too. In the 70's. I trimmed alot of bushes and raked leaves. We have six huge pin oakes, taller than or two story house. Pin oakes wear their dead leaves most of the winter and loose them when the spring buds appear. So we have alot of raking to do around here. The barlett pears are all budding out and my first dandelion opened today. Wish I could say my only, but I don't think I'll get that lucky.


----------



## Spooky1

I took advantage of the 70 degree weather to do yard work too. Cleaned out the flower beds, raked up leaves, and the seed pods from our Sweet Gum (we call them spiky ball of death, since you can twist and ankle stepping on them). Looks like Spring is here.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

rain rain and more rain


----------



## Draik41895

me too!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

we've been having nice weather for a while. 70 degree weather which is short sleeve weather...so, its kind of nice.


----------



## scareme

I felt my first earthquake today! I was here at my keyboard this morning and it felt like something hit the foundation of the house. I wondered if the house had been hit by a car or what could have caused that feeling for a couple seconds. I was watching TV a little later and saw that we had a 3.4 earthquake. I know people in Calif. will say "pishaw", but hey, this is my first earthquake. I called Rick at work and he said the desks at work moved, and my daughter said the shaking of the mirrors on her wall woke her up. Oklahoma is getting really interesting to live in. Maybe all that oil we're pumping out of the ground is making the landscape weaker. lol


----------



## Fezzek

If Noah had woodpeckers in the ark, where did he keep them? 

oh and....who in the hell juste ate all the Oreos????


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fezzek said:


> If Noah had woodpeckers in the ark, where did he keep them?
> 
> oh and....who in the hell juste ate all the Oreos????


He just put corks on their beaks

...and it was the Cookie Monster.


----------



## debbie5

I wonder who is the Einstein at the NYS Dep't Of Education who decided to have the kids take their state math exams the week after the time change.A-Duh- everyone is tired!

And we got a lot of rain last night, and now it is snowing like crazy- very wet, sloppy snow. Driving is crazy- no traction! YIKES! And to think we were outside in sweatshirts the past 3 days. DD's home with a sinus infection, so she's happy to be missing the first day of her state tests...I have homemade chicken soup a-simmerin'....
I am eating my once-a-month bowl of ice cream. OMG- it's SO good when you only have it every so often....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, March 9th, is Panic Day.

Hopefully no one was aware that March 8th was Be Nasty Day


----------



## Hauntiholik

You beat me to it Roxy!

March 9th is also:

* Panic Day
* National Workplace Napping Day 
* Employee Appreciation Day
* Get Over It Day
* National Crabmeat Day


----------



## Spooky1

Shouldn't we get "National Crabmeat Day" off in Maryland?

Can we "kill" two birds with one stone and have National Napping Employee Appreciation Day?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If all we ate was crabmeat, we'd probably eventually waste away and die because you burn more calories trying to pick the meat out of the crab (we're talking blue crabs here) than you get from eating the meat. Picking crabs is also an exercise in pain tolerance - not only do the shells rip the crap out of your fingers, but a properly steamed crab is also doused in Old Bay Seasoning (at least in Maryland), which is SO pleasant (heavy sarcasm) to get into a cut.


----------



## Lilly

you guys are doing a great job with day of..thanks for taking over


----------



## GothicCandle

it snowed today. And yesterday. but didn't stick. oh when is summer to be here! I want to paint! but its too cold for it to dry proper.


----------



## Dixie

Why do parents have to go to *every* band concert???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dixie said:


> Why do parents have to go to *every* band concert???


Sounds like there's a story behind that comment


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i love daylight saving! its awesome


----------



## scareme

Yesterday an earthquake, today we are under a tornado watch.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Today is National Blueberry Popover Day!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, March 10th, is also Middle Name Pride Day.

My middle name is "Ann", which is a nod to my mother's grandmother (Georgianna). Also, my mom just liked the name, which is why my older suster has "Anne" as a middle name (Mom said spelling it differently for two daughters makes using the same name okay).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goodness, Haunti, I must have heard you thinking "Hey, we haven't posted a 'Today is..' yet"!


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Goodness, Haunti, I must have heard you thinking "Hey, we haven't posted a 'Today is..' yet"!


Well, there was a tremor in the force....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Well, there was a tremor in the force....


LOL! Maybe it was Lilly tapping her foot impatiently waiting for us to get off our keisters:googly:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

my middle name is mathew


----------



## RavenLunatic

I'd rather have someone pop over and give me a raspberry


----------



## RoxyBlue

RavenLunatic said:


> I'd rather have someone pop over and give me a raspberry


Happy to oblige, Raven:

pppbbbbbtttthhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RavenLunatic

RoxyBlue said:


> Happy to oblige, Raven:
> 
> pppbbbbbtttthhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thanks, Roxy but it's just not the same when it's not in person lol


----------



## Spooky1

RavenLunatic said:


> thanks, Roxy but it's just not the same when it's not in person lol


Raven, you're only a State away. Maybe if she did it really load, you'd hear it. :googly:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Spooky1 said:


> Raven, you're only a State away. Maybe if she did it really load, you'd hear it. :googly:


maybe if she does it into the wind we can hear it out here


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> maybe if she does it into the wind we can hear it out here


I think I shall have to kill you all now:googly:

I'll tell you an amusing (to me) anecdote along this line. Since I sing regularly in a choir and have done some theater work, I've learned how to project when speaking/singing. Some years ago, one of the guys I work with was sitting in my office giving me crap about his timesheet. I was not feeling particularly well that day and he was pushing all the wrong buttons, so I snapped and shouted "SHUT THE F*** UP AND JUST DO THE F***ING PAPERWORK!!!!" This was at full volume and he was less than three feet away. The entire floor went dead silent. Perhaps needless to say, he left my office quickly and was seen no more for the rest of the day. In fact, I didn't see too many of the rest of my co-workers for most of the day after that.

My boss later told me he'd never heard me say anything quite as colorful at that volume in all the years we've known each other.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

haha wow thats amazing!


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy did you turn green and say "Don't make me angry, you wouldn't like me when I'm angry"


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

haha oh comic references


----------



## Bone Dancer

Some times you just have to let them know how you feel.


----------



## Revenant

Awriiiiight!!!! After a coupole of days in the 70's, it's going down to 29 by tomorrow morning and spend the next few days in the 30's and 40's! Awesome!

Cold weather=heater kicks on more often=prop under the heating vent dries faster.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

what amazing optimism revenant haha


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yay! Mr. W comes home today; if his flights are on time, he should be home around 2:30 this afternoon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, March 11 is:

- Johnny Appleseed Day and
- Worship of Tools Day

Take your screwdriver out for a slice of apple pie today.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wind is blowing pretty good today...50 mph wind gusts....brrrrrr.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Jeff, did you get that dusting of snow to go with the wind. Nothing like watching snow go sideways to brighten your day.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I've been lucky so far. They did say a chance of a flurry or two today.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm thinking Jeff, is about to set a new Post Whore landmark of 12,000 posts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jeff is King of the Post Whores!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

* bows down to jeff*
all hial the king


----------



## Sickie Ickie

*bing bing bing!* FE is 12k!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

break out the champagne


----------



## RoxyBlue

In the words of Mel Brooks "It's good to be the King", FE


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

History of the World part1....one of my favorites!!


----------



## slightlymad

All post whores bow to the great FE and aspire to obtain his greatness


----------



## RoxyBlue

All advertisers on the Forum hope we attain his greatness as well - more exposure for their products!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm exposed?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, that's, like, TMI, FE:googly:


----------



## Black Cat

http://www.waynetoday.com/NC/0/660.html Here's the article about the cooking competition that my son and I where involved in. I was the chef for the NewYork NY team and my son was on the Southern Team. 
I'm now getting ready to do another culinary competition at the school I work at for the end of April. Got another month ahead of me for planning the theme and menu and working with the culinary students of the HighSchool.


----------



## Nyxy

*searches*

Why does it never fail that when you need to look something up on the internet, you can always find it with in a few hours. Yet, when I have an object, say my camera lens and need to know its history and how to work the durn thing, I can't find a [email protected] thing except links that shoot you through 10 other sites until you land on a pornsite?
No matter what search engine I use!  
Its enough to make me want to throw it away and forget I ever owned something that probably costs triple my month's pay. 
Past history of the thing is that it was bought 2nd hand in the early 90s and the lens isn't the original to the camera. So of course no manual and the previous owner can't remember how to use it! The company's website only features current and newly introduced models for digital cameras. I know it can't be that hard a skill to master right?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Chilly morning....brrr at 11 degrees


----------



## Bone Dancer

I'm not going to the beach this morning either Jeff.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You still have snow Bill?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Black Cat said:


> http://www.waynetoday.com/NC/0/660.html Here's the article about the cooking competition that my son and I where involved in. I was the chef for the NewYork NY team and my son was on the Southern Team.
> I'm now getting ready to do another culinary competition at the school I work at for the end of April. Got another month ahead of me for planning the theme and menu and working with the culinary students of the HighSchool.


Sounds like the kids had a great time, BC, and for a good cause, too.

Who got to eat the food?


----------



## dave the dead

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Chilly morning....brrr at 11 degrees


but are you still exposed? no wonder it seems chilly.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well done BC!!! I knew it would be a success!

For those of you who don't know, Black Cat is an outstanding cook!


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 12th is:

Girl Scouts Day
Plant a Flower Day

Around here, it's still a little too cold to plant a flower, at least outside. I did plant some Coleus seeds in a seed starter this weekend. Hopefully the weather will be favorable for outside planting in a few weeks.


----------



## debbie5

Mother Nature seems to be having problems deciding what season it currently is...50 degrees one day, 24 the next. I hope my tulips (that are just poking out of the soil) won't freeze. I'm just waiting to be able to plant peas- yum!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I wish the economy would do a quick turn around. In the past 5 years I had planned on doing a small haunt shop two times! Both times, as it turned out, would have ripped the shirt right off my body! 

I'll be trying again within the next couple years, I'm sure...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> You still have snow Bill?


I would say its about 75% gone. The larger piles from doing driveways and things are still here but shrinking. The front of my yard which is shaded still has three or four inches of hard crusty snow left.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...hard crusty snoooowwwwww *homer simpson drool*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Haunt shop, sounds interesting!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love my husband.

He took my car yesterday to run an errand and filled my tank up with gas. What a nice surprise!

He's the bestest!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Did to me too. Even had some excellent artists ready to sell on consignment. Alas, the timing still isn't right.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

My wife (Pickie Ickie) leaves mine on empty Ms. W. heh


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

off work till monday!
got another costomer service award today!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ms. Wicked said:


> I love my husband.
> 
> He took my car yesterday to run an errand and filled my tank up with gas. What a nice surprise!
> 
> He's the bestest!


You deserve the bestest, Ms W!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> off work till monday!
> got another costomer service award today!


Congrats, BB, was it for NOT hitting customers with falling hammers?:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Taking a break.
The decking is down in the attic. I have 16 foot of knee wall up, was able to drop 3 new outlets to the upstairs hallway, have most of the insulation is up in the ceiling of the attic and got 4 recessed lights in.
I did see some super cheap clearance laminate flooring at menards today for 79cents a sq ft. That would be nice to have on the attic floor.....if i thought my wife would got for it.....I better wait on that! lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are one busy guy, FE!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I have been this week.
I also shipped out 15 Dobsons and Sadies to Germany this week.
That almost filled up my trailer!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

RoxyBlue said:


> Congrats, BB, was it for NOT hitting customers with falling hammers?:googly:


how'd you guess?

who knew the frowned upon that in the frist place?


----------



## debbie5

Funny... my husband took my car to a meeting and got a migraine...and vomited all over the car door and IN THE CAR DOOR POCKET. Guess who was Wife of the Year & cleaned it up? When I went to drive the car into the driveway after I cleaned it, I discovered the tire was absolutely flat, right down to the rim. AAA came & changed the tire. I went to drive on the donut and put the car away, and realized the suspension was screwy, so I had to call AAA again, this time for a tow to the service station. All while I was trying to make dinner, and calm my bellowing 5 year old, who was yelling from the back yard 'cause she had dog poop on her sneaker.

Sooooooo, $250 later, and it's all good. But, man oh man, he SO owes me....


----------



## Draik41895

woooohoooo!!!!!!!The first performance of Annie at my school is done!3 more to go.Every body loved it.I got all my lines right.My grandpa ,who really needs to start wearing his hearing aids(but wasnt)could still hear me!I'd also like to thank Roxy for the advice on projecting!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Bravo Draik, Bravo


----------



## Spooklights

Kudos, Draik! You must have put a lot of work into your performance, and I'm glad it paid off for you. Sounds like you had a good time, too!


----------



## Scary Godmother

debbie5 said:


> Funny... my husband took my car to a meeting and got a migraine...and vomited all over the car door and IN THE CAR DOOR POCKET. Guess who was Wife of the Year & cleaned it up? When I went to drive the car into the driveway after I cleaned it, I discovered the tire was absolutely flat, right down to the rim. AAA came & changed the tire. I went to drive on the donut and put the car away, and realized the suspension was screwy, so I had to call AAA again, this time for a tow to the service station. All while I was trying to make dinner, and calm my bellowing 5 year old, who was yelling from the back yard 'cause she had dog poop on her sneaker.
> 
> Sooooooo, $250 later, and it's all good. But, man oh man, he SO owes me....


He certainly does owe you! Sounds like you've covered cleanup of most of the bodily functions today! Hopefully your luck will be better tomorrow.:jol:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

way to go draik


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Awesome! Sounds like you had a super fantastic time!


Draik41895 said:


> woooohoooo!!!!!!!The first performance of Annie at my school is done!3 more to go.Every body loved it.I got all my lines right.My grandpa ,who really needs to start wearing his hearing aids(but wasnt)could still hear me!I'd also like to thank Roxy for the advice on projecting!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Draik41895 said:


> woooohoooo!!!!!!!The first performance of Annie at my school is done!3 more to go.Every body loved it.I got all my lines right.My grandpa ,who really needs to start wearing his hearing aids(but wasnt)could still hear me!I'd also like to thank Roxy for the advice on projecting!


How did I miss this?
Break a leg on the rest of your shows!
Another thespian on the board!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Your baby's smile and laugh makes up for an otherwise completely miserable rotten day..................


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Wyatt Furr said:


> How did I miss this?
> Break a leg on the rest of your shows!
> Another thespian on the board!


You now join the ranks of Wyatt and me as lifelong stage actors. Once you get it in your blood, you'll never stop! Congrats, and break a leg for the rest of your shows!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Draik, good luck on the rest of the shows.

Debbie, you're an Angel and your hubby owes you a real nice dinner or a day off at the spa!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> woooohoooo!!!!!!!The first performance of Annie at my school is done!3 more to go.Every body loved it.I got all my lines right.My grandpa ,who really needs to start wearing his hearing aids(but wasnt)could still hear me!I'd also like to thank Roxy for the advice on projecting!


Glad to be of help, Draik, and congratulations!


----------



## debbie5

Congrats draik! The best part is the after party- make sure to bring your camera!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, March 13 is:

Ear Muff Day

Jewel Day


----------



## Draik41895

wow! i had no idea there would be so much entusiasm about my play!Thanks everyone.I might wear a fake mustache,that i made my self,for the next performance.Im not sure yet though.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i know how ya feel draik.

i had no idea so many people would take interest in a hammer falling on my head at work!

but they did and it made me feel special


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did dropping the hammer falling on your head make you feel special too? LOL


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

no but i keep drooling.....wierd


----------



## Draik41895

two more performances!


----------



## debbie5

Who else on here has done a play? I worked on lighting & set construction for a few plays in high school & acted in a few as well...was a last minute, fill in props mistress for Golden Boy in college (props chick quit 2 days before the show was to open & hadn't gotten ANY of the props!)...did sets for a few community theatre shows, and worked last year on a theatre for children show, too. Love it. Nothing like the fantastic butterflies of being onstage!


----------



## dave the dead

I have helped with a couple local productions and enjoyed it quite a bit. My sis-in-law is an actress/ producer and enlisted me to make sets and props a few times. My youngest son seems to have the theatre bug, and is taking classes in HS for tech theatre.( he prefers to be behind the scenes) They just finished a production of "Night of the Living Dead"...what a fun show that was...and the first time my son has willingly or publicly shown interest in any of my halloween props.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Pretty cool Dave!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

me and z did stage tech for the nutcracker at our new community theater last xmas..It was cool cuz my sister ballet studio was putting it on so we got to help them out too.

We also were in pinochio horray for hollywood and peter pan back in the middle school days

but since then any stage performing theres been a sax in my mouth and a trombone in zachs


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've been doing theater stuff since high school. I've played in pit orchestras, acted, directed, music directed, done set construction, run sound, developed scores for musicals, and all around had a lot of fun.


----------



## Draik41895

it over,im done!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I have met so many wonderful people in the theater.
Big or small every production has its merits.
I still have friends I once met in a show after 20 years.

Where else can you put on a costume,dance around,and be silly,when it isnt even Halloween?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Wyatt Furr said:


> Where else can you put on a costume,dance around,and be silly,when it isnt even Halloween?


You ever been to my house? LOL

I've done work behind the scenes (tech, props, lights, sound, etc) and in front which I prefer. (ACTING!!!!) I've also directed, produced, been president of three theatres (including my own), and I love all aspects.

I think those of us that put on community shows should be called "theatre makers" because we wind up having a hand in everything. 

YOU KNOW YOU WORK IN AMATEUR THEATRE IF...

-your furniture spends more time on stage than you do

-you've ever appeared on stage wearing your own clothes

-you've ever driven around the back of stores looking for discards that can be used for set pieces

-you've ever taken time off your job to work on the show.

-you've timed your holidays from work to coincide with a show's run

-you've ever cleaned a tuxedo with a magic marker

-your family is more than 50% of the front-of-house staff

-you've ever appeared in a show where the cast out-numbered the audience 2 to 1

-you've ever got a part because you were the only one who showed up for auditions

-you've ever got a part because you were the only male who showed up for auditions

-the audience recognizes you the minute you walk on stage because they saw you selling programs before the show

-you've ever menaced/threatened anyone with a gun held together with electrical tape

-you've ever had to haul a sofa off stage between scenes wearing an evening gown and heels

-you've ever had to haul a sofa off stage between scenes wearing an evening gown and heels - and you're male

-you've ever played the father of someone your father's age

-you've ever appeared in a show where an actor leaned out through a window without opening it first

-you've ever had to play a drunk scene opposite someone who was really drunk

-you've ever had to play a sober scene opposite someone who was drunk

-you've ever heard a director say "Try not to bump into the furniture" and mean it

-you've ever appeared on stage with people you're related to

-you've ever heard the head of the set construction crew say "Just paint it black - no one will ever see it"

-the set designer has ever told you not to walk on the left half of the stage because the floor is still wet - five minutes before curtain up.

:googly:


----------



## Wyatt Furr

SI,
you forgot one.....
You're in the middle of the "Harmonia Gardens" dinner scene in "Hello Dolly".
You open your prop menu to find someone has pasted porn on the inside.
You try not to laugh or drool............


----------



## Draik41895

lol,did that come from a real-life experience?


----------



## debbie5

Wyatt- I just busted a gut laughing at that!!...somebody did that on a Dean Martin show, where Dean, Jimmy Stewart & Orson Wells are doing a scene where they are sitting around getting haircuts at the barbershop..they open up a magazine & there was porn inside. They all were dying (they taped the show live) and commented on it.

I worked on props on some college show where actors had to eat bon-bons. I had to guard the food between scenes, as people were snitching them...as in a whole TRAY of them...opening night (before I knew I had to guard them) I went to hand out the tray of candy, and there were only TWO left! Boy, the director was mad at the actors. I love working theatre- it's one place where I can find kindred spirits as well as people who are waaaayyy nuttier.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've played violin in the pit orchestra for about 20 years with the Victorian Lyric Opera Company in Rockville, MD. Their primary focus is production of Gilbert & Sullivan comic operas. The orchestra had an unofficial (and unapproved) tradition for many years of changing the curtain call music for the last performance of a run without telling either the cast or the conductor. It was always selected from another G&S opera and we were careful to ensure that it had the same number of measures as the original selection so as not to leave the cast high & dry in the middle of a bow. One of the board members eventually nixed the idea, but it was fun while it lasted.

I believe someone once put a Playboy centerfold in the conductor's score also, although it was thoughtfully done during a rehearsal rather than a performance,


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Been through the porn one, as well as done it myself to others, LOL

I was in a production of A Few Good Men that was just plain cursed. LOL One night we started the performance, the fire alarm went off three times during the show, everybody had to exit the theatre and stand outside in the cold weather until the fire Marshall arrived _each time _ to allow us back into the theatre. It was past midnight before the show was over!

The same show, different night, half the curtain broke and was immovable! We had to perform on half a stage.

Same show, different night, the main witness (after a big dramatic monologue from the lawyer on stage) just had to say "yes"...but somehow he got confused and said "No." (!) The actor (lawyer) actually backtracked 3 pages and gave a brief synopsis of his entire speech just to get the witness to say yes. (I think the witness may have seen real bloodlust in the lawyer's eyes!) If he did't say yes, the show would have been changed and over! LOL

same show, different night, during the lawyer's speech, one of the footlights was out. We heard, "...and so am I right to assume *crash*"...he didn't see the edge of the stage and fell right into the orchestra pit! 

Man, I've got a zillion stories to tell! heh


----------



## RavenLunatic

THE RAIN MUST STOP!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Send it north to Maryland, Raven - we could use a little more rain to wash the salt off the roads


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Still in the attic today.
Warm outside, a balmy 53 degrees.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, March 16, is "Everything You Do Is Right Day".


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's absolutely gorgeous here today - high of 66! Tomorrow it's supposed to hit the low 70's!

The kids have two days off of school, so they're out playing with their friends.

I finished my Halloween hoodie this morning; hopefully I can get some pictures later today. In the meantime, we just finished lunch and I'm heading outside to putz around in the glorious weather!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ms. Wicked said:


> In the meantime, we just finished lunch and I'm heading outside to putz around in the glorious weather!


"Futz around" is a much more appropriate expression for a lady to use:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I just changed a poopy diaper.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I just made one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, OMG, Sickie!:googly:


----------



## ededdeddy

How come it always seems like FE is in the attic?? I just got a package from American Science and Surplus. Taking a break from trying to figure out how everything works. I have the next Mon, Tues, Wed off this week so will be putting in some major time on my $20 Prop, Let's hope all go well..


----------



## Spooky1

Today March 16th is - Lips Appreciation Day! :kisskin::kisseton::kissvil::kissien: (Oh Roxy, time to celebrate a holiday)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Today March 16th is - Lips Appreciation Day! :kisskin::kisseton::kissvil::kissien: (Oh Roxy, time to celebrate a holiday)


Hmmm, what web site are YOU looking at?:devil:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

oh dear things are heating up


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I just put on some chap stick...where are you big boy!


Spooky1 said:


> Today March 16th is - Lips Appreciation Day! :kisskin::kisseton::kissvil::kissien: (Oh Roxy, time to celebrate a holiday)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lmao, Fe!

What's with the sometimes no caps thing?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## debbie5

Figure 4 traps will soon be squashing all the squirrels in my neighborhood...heh heh heh heh....(evil grin).
DEATH TO ALL HOUSE-CHEWING VARMINTS!


----------



## debbie5

FE, did you take your iron pills today??


----------



## Spooky1

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I just put on some chap stick...where are you big boy!


Pucker up boa boy, 








:googly:


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Its supposed to be 80 degrees tomorrow......
sigh...
welcome to the desert ,folks!


----------



## Ghostess

Yay sunshine! It's gonna be near 80 here, but humid. I don't care how hot gets, as long as there's sunshine.


----------



## Spooky1

Still gray, cool and damp here. The sun is suppose to show up eventually this afternoon. Tomorrow is to be sunny and upper 60's!! yeah!!


----------



## debbie5

I love the days when it's warmer outside than it is in my house.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aside from the obvious holiday, today is also Submarine Day. Take that special someone out to watch the submarine races


----------



## BoysinBoo

The Hanford Nuclear Reservation (twenty minutes from my house) recorded a 77mph wind gust yesterday.


----------



## Spooky1

BoysinBoo said:


> The Hanford Nuclear Reservation (twenty minutes from my house) recorded a 77mph wind gust yesterday.


So was that blowing the radioactivity toward you, or away from you?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Snow is pretty much gone, time to start the spring yard clean up.


----------



## ededdeddy

Cold and overcast. The heat just kicked on in the house here. Must be getting colder. Hate these kind of days when I'm off work.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sweet day today. It was already 61 at noon.

I have got to get outside!!!

locking my keys in the car this morning doesn't count.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> locking my keys in the car this morning doesn't count.


I hate when that happens. I did that once many years ago. Fortunately that was back in the day when you could get a car open through a slightly open window using a coat hanger.


----------



## RavenLunatic

It finally stopped raining. Tomorrow it's supposed to be 68. Leaving for the beach in an hour or so to do some work. Hopefully, I'll have some time before we head back to enjoy it sick or not.


----------



## stick

I understand you RavenLunatic I am glad to see the rain has stop and looking forward to the warmer weather and some sun shine tomorrow. I do hope you feel better and have a great time at the beach.


----------



## GothicCandle

MAN!!! I lost the prop knife i was going to use for my 20$ prop. Someone come help me find it!!!!


----------



## Vlad

Feel better Barbara, nothing like beach sand, salty air and sun to cure you.


----------



## Spooky1

I need it to warm up a bit more so I can get out and do a little paddling in my kayak.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Spooky1 said:


> I need it to warm up a bit more so I can get out and do a little paddling in my kayak.


Is that what the kids are calling it nowadays?

It was another GLORIOUS day here in Central Illinois! It's 75 right now!

I didn't get too much done, but that's ok. After an appointment this morning, I spent several hours outside with the dogs just hanging out. I want to make the most of it because the forecast beginning tomorrow is kind of grim: 50's and showers...


----------



## slightlymad

We had a beautiful day here got the front garden all cleaned out


----------



## debbie5

Raked leaves & discovered white, ghostly dog poos from seasons past.

What on earth makes them WHITE?

Weatherman forecasted 52 degrees..we got up to 62. YAY!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

beautiful day here today spent it all outside


----------



## BoysinBoo

debbie5 said:


> Raked leaves & discovered white, ghostly dog poos from seasons past.
> 
> What on earth makes them WHITE?


Ghost Poo! New Prop! $20.00 prop challenge; here I come!:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 18th:
Official Bio-diesel Day
Supreme Sacrifice Day
Goddess of Fertility Day
Awkward Moments Day
Forgive Mom and Dad Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

A piece of Milkbone in your coffee does not appear to significantly affect the flavor if you fish it out fast enough.

A dog will still eat a piece of Milkbone flavored with coffee.


----------



## BoysinBoo

I officially make the supreme sacrifice of burning stinky bio-diesel to honor the goddess of fertility. She looks at me awkwardly, silently forgiving my parents for bringing this idiot into the world.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, boys, you are the King of Creatively Combining Holidays


----------



## debbie5

Took my 5 year old to the park so she could ride her bike...she played on the swings, I chatted with another mom-friend. OMG- I almost felt like a normal human being....I KINDA HAD A SOCIAL LIFE!! Well, a park-based social life....(sigh).


----------



## Ms. Wicked

RoxyBlue said:


> A piece of Milkbone in your coffee does not appear to significantly affect the flavor if you fish it out fast enough.
> 
> A dog will still eat a piece of Milkbone flavored with coffee.


lol - My dogs will eat just about anything.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ms. Wicked said:


> lol - My dogs will eat just about anything.


True that, Ms W - dogs are pretty eclectic in their tastes - so eclectic that they'll even snack from a cat's litter box...ewwww!


----------



## dave the dead

RoxyBlue said:


> A piece of Milkbone in your coffee does not appear to significantly affect the flavor if you fish it out fast enough.
> 
> A dog will still eat a piece of Milkbone flavored with coffee.


But how was the coffee?

Dog---"hey ! you got coffee on my milkbone"

Roxy---"no, you got milkbone in my coffee"

Dog and Roxy singing "two great tastes that go great together....."


----------



## Ms. Wicked

dave the dead said:


> But how was the coffee?
> 
> Dog---"hey ! you got coffee on my milkbone"
> 
> Roxy---"no, you got milkbone in my coffee"
> 
> Dog and Roxy singing "two great tastes that go great together....."


ROFLMAO!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Do I want to know how part of a Milkbone ended up in your coffee Roxy? Was Willow dunking her treats again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Do I want to know how part of a Milkbone ended up in your coffee Roxy? Was Willow dunking her treats again?


No, it was Skyler, the black lab


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Skyler was dunking his "treats" in your coffee? It must be cold in your house!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Sickie, you are without shame....


...and Skyler is a girl dog, thank you very much


----------



## Sickie Ickie

warming her high beams, eh?


----------



## debbie5

Who needs Starbucks, when you can make your own, high fiber, liver flavored coffee?


----------



## BoysinBoo

My wife works for "The Buck", as they jokingly refer to it. I'll mention to her your request for liver flavor. You know, for those days when you just can't take the time to make a Dog Biscuit Americano at home.


----------



## Draik41895

cast party tomorrow!also,i might have strep throat


----------



## RoxyBlue

Geez, strep throat! See a doctor and find out for sure, because it's very contagious and needs to be treated.

If it's just a sore throat (maybe you projected a little TOO much), here are some home treatments you can try to help you feel better:

- Gargle with salt water (½ tsp. mixed with 4 oz warm water) every few hours or as needed.

- Mix a cup of warm water, 2 tsp. honey, and the juice of one lemon (or several teaspoons) and sip.

- Mix white vinegar, water, salt, and crushed vitamin C together; gargle

- Mix ½ tsp. dried chili or cayenne pepper in a few ounces of water and gargle. 

- Drink plenty of liquids. Orange juice and other acidic juices may irritate a sore throat, so be careful.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Geez, strep throat! See a doctor and find out for sure, because it's very contagious and needs to be treated.
> 
> If it's just a sore throat (maybe you projected a little TOO much), here are some home treatments you can try to help you feel better:
> 
> - Gargle with salt water (½ tsp. mixed with 4 oz warm water) every few hours or as needed.
> 
> - Mix a cup of warm water, 2 tsp. honey, and the juice of one lemon (or several teaspoons) and sip.
> 
> - Mix white vinegar, water, salt, and crushed vitamin C together; gargle
> 
> - Mix ½ tsp. dried chili or cayenne pepper in a few ounces of water and gargle.
> 
> - Drink plenty of liquids. Orange juice and other acidic juices may irritate a sore throat, so be careful.


She's not a Doctor, but she plays one on the forum.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'm not an actor, but I play one on stage.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I just got back from walking the dogs. It's great since the weather has perked up.

I've got a busy day today and am just looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, March 19, is Poultry Day!

Happy Poultry Day, Mr Chicken!


----------



## Adam I

I'm really starting to hate customers with problems.


----------



## Bone Dancer

So, what happened to spring?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

it hasnt left socal ;-)


----------



## BoysinBoo

> customers with problems.


I contend this phrase is redundantly redundant.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Adam I said:


> I'm really starting to hate customers with problems.


I believe there may be a story behind that statement


----------



## RavenLunatic

Bone Dancer said:


> So, what happened to spring?


*I think it got lost in the mail. Either that or the male lost it*


----------



## BoysinBoo

A friend of mine just talked to a police officer patrolling a walmart parking lot here in town. It seems some gang posted a threat that they were going to kill three random women in our area. The cop told her that they already shot a young woman in a small town about thirty minutes from here. I haven't been able to confirm it anywhere, yet. Even if it turns out to be not real, it's still some scary S#!T. I mean it's gotta be real enough if the cops are willing to send out extra patrols.


----------



## Draik41895

waaaaa!!!!im to sick to be at school,that means i cant go to the cast party after school


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Busy day today.
Dropped my little man off at grandma and grampa's this morning (45 minute drive) spec a security installation, unloaded my 1st semi delivery for this year and spent a good portion of the afternoon in my attic. I'll be glad to get this done.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

bought a bunch of awesome movies at target today


----------



## slightlymad

HELP all my children are home at once and I have no place to go


----------



## debbie5

I got a haircut today. It's been a year....
"Human again! Finally human again! Tah-daaahhhh!"
Now my hair won't get caught in the car door and make me yelp like a dog.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

this guy at the library is typing SO freakin loud


----------



## Draik41895

Draik41895 said:


> waaaaa!!!!im to sick to be at school,that means i cant go to the cast party after school


it seems no one care,i do


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

you should jsut go anyway draik
CANDY CORN makes every party a little more fun


im just kidding i dont CANDY CORN use
unless you can get away with it


----------



## Draik41895

well, i missed it already


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

crack open a bottle CADNY CORN and have your own party

once again with the CANDY CORN use lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're going to have to send bloodshed bros. to the "Banned" thread for talking about the evil addictive Nyquil to a 13 year old:googly:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

RoxyBlue said:


> We're going to have to send bloodshed bros. to the "Banned" thread for talking about the evil addictive Nyquil to a 13 year old:googly:


What? i would never.

you cant prove a thing

try to quote me


----------



## Draik41895

lol,candy corn

i thought he said advil pm...


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

never


----------



## Draik41895

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> you should jsut go anyway draik
> Nyquil makes every party a little more fun
> 
> im just kidding i dont Nyquil use
> unless you can get away with it





The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> crack open a bottle Nyquil and have your own party
> 
> once again with the Nyquil use lol


oooooohhhhhh!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

whoa whoa whoa not fair typing in what you think i said


----------



## Draik41895

show me proof that i did that!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i can provide a witness..In that my brother saw me change what needed to be changed


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hoping I can start emptying one of my storage units today.....
A little more work is still needed in the attic today first.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> i can provide a witness..In that my brother saw me change what needed to be changed


Ah, so you admit that you tampered with the evidence!! BUSTED, Mr Candy Corn = Nyquil!!!!:googly:

Good job, Detective Draik


----------



## Draik41895

why,thank you


----------



## Spooky1

Personally I think Nyquil is nasty. If I want alcohol I just head for the bourbon or Crown Royal. Used only for medicinal purposes (really).


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Spring to everyone! 

It's only 41 here this afternoon. At least it's due to be in the 50's this weekend (maybe 60 on Sunday).


----------



## spideranne

60 minutes and a drive home = weekend!


----------



## slightlymad

Ah Friday beer snacks and 12 hours of galactica


----------



## BoysinBoo

Don't Frakkin' rub it in. I'm still at work!


----------



## Spooklights

Hope you're home by now. Yay Friday!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Even better - yay, Saturday!

I have so much stuff to do today.


----------



## Bone Dancer

It snowed this morning, about an inch. Starting to melt now but its to late, I am already depressed.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yikes, you got snow??
Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Fangs

BOOO!!!!!!!! Hubby bought me a bicycle... now I have to get off the couch....

Sorry to hear about your snow BD.... It will get better! Spring is here! YAY!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

RoxyBlue said:


> Ah, so you admit that you tampered with the evidence!! BUSTED, Mr Candy Corn = Nyquil!!!!:googly:
> 
> Good job, Detective Draik


im afraid none of this would hold up in court so im off the hook.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Enjoy this Haiku I found...

Cerebro Sabroso

Like mom used to say
"Zombie is as Zombie does"
so I ate her brains.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, March 21, is Fragrance Day.


----------



## Draik41895

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> im afraid none of this would hold up in court so im off the hook.


yes,but you fingerprints were found all over the EDIT button!

on a different note,i went to the doctor today and found out i have a tonsil infection,and i dont even have tonsils!

also,i finished my rubik's cube for the tenth time!The first time was like 3 days ago.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I used to be able to solve the "cube" in under 1 minute. 

The trick is to get the corners, then the middle, then the rest.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Draik41895 said:


> yes,but you fingerprints were found all over the EDIT button!
> 
> on a different note,i went to the doctor today and found out i have a tonsil infection,and i dont even have tonsils!
> 
> also,i finished my rubik's cube for the tenth time!The first time was like 3 days ago.


How can you have an infection with out tonsils????????
I'm sooo confused..


----------



## slightlymad

Water need more water


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Another day in the attic.....I need more drywall.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

They are predicting thunderstorms and 30 mile-an-hour wind gusts.
So much for my spring weather........


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Me sick. stomach fountain in porcelain. Me ache...


----------



## Lilly

wow it's pretty nice out ..2 days in a row..
finished my prop 
chicken soup Sickie


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Ugh the pug dragged his tub across the rug


----------



## Sickie Ickie

MIL brought over chicken broth in a box. Not great stuff, but I'm able to keep it down.


----------



## debbie5

SI: Need to add rice to the chicken broth. Something about the combo is good for you. And boxed broth usually tastes better with a pinch of onion powder & thyme.
Here's hoping for a gastro system that is soon returned to normality.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Who forgot to shut off the air compressor?


----------



## pyro

i feel your pain sickie --its been like that here for 3 weeks everyone got it one after another


----------



## Spooklights

We're both sick here, too. Hope everybody's better soon, this is getting boring.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

How kind of you all to share in the house, Pyro.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today was a good day for yardwork - Spooky1 and I put composted cow manure and mulch on the front beds, lifted and reset some of the brick pavers along the front walkway, and expanded the bed under one of our little Japanese maples. I love the way fresh mulch smells (compost, not so much, though).


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Spring is now officially here.
You must feel better to do the Spring Chicken dance to celebrate,SI.
Nothing worse than a sick chicken.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Early start...must go back into the attic...hang more drywall......

I should have taken some pictures of the progress.?


----------



## debbie5

FE, what exactly are you doing in the attic?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Making another room out of it, mostly for storage of Halloween and Christmas stuff.
This may turn into a play room in the future.
I've installed outlets, phone line and coax in the room.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Making another room out of it, mostly for storage of Halloween and Christmas stuff.
> This may turn into a play room in the future.
> I've installed outlets, phone line and coax in the room.


Play room for whom, you or the little guy?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yet to be determined...LOL


Bone Dancer said:


> Play room for whom, you or the little guy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yesterday, March 22, was National Goof Off Day - sounds like FE did not observe it

Today, March 23, is National Chip and Dip Day (that's one for the Bloodshed Brothers) and Near Miss Day (that's for FE and his hammer while working in the attic).


----------



## Spooky1

March 23rd is also National Puppies Day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

PUPPIES!


----------



## Bone Dancer

"Psssssst, break out at 3 o'clock, pass it on.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, BD, maybe I should put this one in the Caption This Picture thread



....which I have now done


----------



## slightlymad

Fe alone in play room OH MY


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That was funny.


slightlymad said:


> Fe alone in play room OH MY


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> That was funny.


And posting pictures of you in your new playroom would be even funnier:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

slightlymad said:


> Fe alone in play room OH MY


----------



## Dark Angel 27

did i miss something? i really should hang around here more!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're right, DA - we've missed you!


----------



## slightlymad

Its all SI's fault he corrupted me.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

slightlymad said:


> Its all SI's fault he corrupted me.


I thought Ken already did that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, March 24, is National Chocolate Covered Raisin Day.

Personally, I think they're kind of a gross candy. Chew on one and you imagine you're eating a gooshy bug, not that I have any personal experience with eating gooshy bugs.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

slightlymad said:


> Its all SI's fault he corrupted me.


I just help shape the clay, the clay has to already be there.


----------



## Spooky1

How about WHERE THE F*** IS THE WARM WEATHER DAY! It was 25 degrees out this morning!


----------



## debbie5

(wating for Roxy to make puppy picture into vampuppies..) Did I mention we have your vam- bunnies on our fridge?? sure wish I had photoshop...


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> (wating for Roxy to make puppy picture into vampuppies..) Did I mention we have your vam- bunnies on our fridge?? sure wish I had photoshop...


LOL...vam-bunnies on the fridge! Do they scare away the midnight snackers?:googly:

Hmmm, vam-PUPPIES! Not a bad idea.....


----------



## Dixie

Sorry to change the subject, but I'm thinking Root Canals are inhumane, and nitrous is the BOMB. Thankyou for your time.


----------



## Draik41895

nitrous oxide!!!!!!!!


----------



## pyro

Spooky1 said:


> How about WHERE THE F*** IS THE WARM WEATHER DAY! It was 25 degrees out this morning!


wow that was warm ---14 here


----------



## Sickie Ickie

great weather here.  (yup, rubbing it in!)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

MMMMM grilling burgers. Any better smell in the world?


----------



## Draik41895

could i have one ?


----------



## slightlymad

well now i know what im cooking for diner


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, JT, where's my burger?!?!?!


Oh, and ketchup only, please


----------



## morgan8586

Thinking that my life really sucks right now.


----------



## Hauntiholik

We're here for you Morg


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Gimme a shout, brother.


----------



## Fangs

Sorry to hear that, But it will get better Morgan. 

Well, hi ho, hi ho, its off to work I go..... sigh......


----------



## slightlymad

Right there with ya morg gotta work hard to keep the positive up


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, March 25 is:

Pecan Day

Waffle Day

You can combine both into one and serve it up with whipped cream just like IHOP.


----------



## Hauntiholik

That sounds yummy Roxy!


----------



## Ghostess

I'm with Morg... life right now just really SUCKS.

On a positive note, today is my and Andy's 5th anniversary.  I am very thankful to have him in my life, y'all just have no idea how much he keeps me calm and grounded.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy anniversary Ghostess!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy 5th Anniversary, Ghostess!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Traditionally, the 5th wedding anniversary involves wood. _Get your mind out of the gutter people!_

Ghostess - go get yourself some lumber and make a prop.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And the modern 5th anniversary gift is silverware or sapphire.


I don't know who comes up with these things.


----------



## Vlad

Kellie has wood.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Vlad is either channeling Sickie Ickie or Randyaz


----------



## Sickie Ickie

It was nice of Vlad to let me be channeled.


----------



## Ghostess

lol... Andy got me some "pulpified" wood (a book, we're voracious readers in this house). I have been so out of whack lately, that I forgot what day it was and didn't pick anything up on my way home from work. I'll have to make a gift run sometime today.

The wood I really want I'll get later.  Yeah, I'm channeling those gutter minds too... it's nice to have company down here!


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's amazing the things you find when you clean out the basement.










The box still has the 46 year old frog specimen in it too!


----------



## Adam I

Are you planning to reanimate the 46+ year dead frog?


----------



## Spooky1

Beware the zombie Frog.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Make a mold from it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Golly gee, I wish I had a swell Zoom Micro-Lab Kit like that!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I like the picture on the box. When is the last time you seen a kid that age with a tie. 
Ahhh the good ol'days.


----------



## debbie5

LOVE the frog..chop it up, add it to the chili on the stovetop..no one will be the wiser....


----------



## debbie5

Oh, and,
If you could please send HauntForum thoughts to whatever deitie(s) or powers that be that hubby will find a job soon. My disability hearing is next week; we'll see how that goes. We are living like "Cinderella Man"....and are both at the end of our ropes. (Please pass the Prozac). It's been over 7 months without work.


----------



## slightlymad

Good vibes radiating


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Oh, and,
> If you could please send HauntForum thoughts to whatever deitie(s) or powers that be that hubby will find a job soon. My disability hearing is next week; we'll see how that goes. We are living like "Cinderella Man"....and are both at the end of our ropes. (Please pass the Prozac). It's been over 7 months without work.


Here you go, debbie5, kind of a quick and dirty "best wishes from the VAMPUPPIES":

vampuppies by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I could swear I see bunnicula in there.


----------



## slightlymad

Almost thought I needed more coffee


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe a vambunny foot will bring you luck Debbie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, March 26, is (conveniently) Make Up Your Own Holiday Day!


How about "Everyone Gets A Raise" Day?


----------



## spideranne

I have lost my lists. I was all organized this year and made lists of how I was packing things away in what container and where that container was going. Now I need something and I can't find my lists. What did I do with them???????


----------



## debbie5

I just realized today that I never DID drain the last of the fog juice out of my new, clearance-sale fogger. Now I gotta play find-the-fogger. 

And thanks for the good mojo. Hubby got a call-back for a job today! We'll see....


----------



## RoxyBlue

spideranne said:


> I have lost my lists. I was all organized this year and made lists of how I was packing things away in what container and where that container was going. Now I need something and I can't find my lists. What did I do with them???????


Now _that's_ a bummer:googly:

My boss makes lists all the time, but never seems to actually get around to doing anything on them. He just keeps adding things at the bottom of the page until it's full, then starts on a new sheet. His desk usually looks like a paper factory vomited on it. I mean, really - trying to find anything in his office is like going on an archaeological dig.


----------



## slightlymad

Lists paper people still do that?


----------



## Spooky1

spideranne said:


> I have lost my lists. I was all organized this year and made lists of how I was packing things away in what container and where that container was going. Now I need something and I can't find my lists. What did I do with them???????


You need a master list to tell where you your lists are. 

I was going nuts the other day looking for the key to our little fire safe. Looked all over and the next day I finally found it. I had put it on my key ring with my car keys (so I wouldn't loose it). :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

...and the things you lose are always magically in the last place you look!


----------



## spideranne

slightlymad said:


> Lists paper people still do that?


And this is what i realized when I woke up at about 3:00am this morning. I took those lists and typed them into a spreadsheet on the computer so they would be right there and then got rid of the paper. Why didn't I remember doing that??? I guess my sub-conscience sleeping self needed something to work on during the night. :googly:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i think that i'd like to hang out with nthe guys who sing in the free credit reoprt commercials

they seem like nice fellows


----------



## Draik41895

RoxyBlue said:


> ...and the things you lose are always magically in the last place you look!


but would you still be looking for them after you found them?no, so they would have to be in the last place you look.unless you say they're in the the last plase you'd think of looking...

IN other news,I can now finish a rubik's cube in two minutes and seven seconds

on an unrelated note,iit turns out that i did not miss the cast party,just a meeting of non-importance to me,and the party is next friday.yaaaaaaaay!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And you could lip synch the song like that one guy does, BB

Spooky1 and I like those commercials, too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> but would you still be looking for them after you found them?no, so they would have to be in the last place you look.unless you say they're in the the last plase you'd think of looking...


Well, that IS the point of the joke:googly: I know, I know, it's an old musty one.

Glad to hear you're going to make the cast party after all


----------



## slightlymad

Ah friday night and what am I doing sitting at home waiting for my kids to call and say dad come me. 


I live to serve.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're a good dad, SM


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yeah i agree. my dad would have said, no! go get your own ride!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

I talking to a movie buff at work you think i wouldnt have gotten this reaction but i did.

I said, "i wish i could dance like gene kelly in fact i'd give my left leg for it...oh wait no that wouldnt help"

he said, "yeah? and i wish you werent such a ***! maybe you should just give up your ovaries instead"

It made me sad


----------



## debbie5

OMG! He really SAID that!? How *mean* ! 

Oh, and that comment does constitute as sexual harassment, BTW....hehehehehe (evil laugh of office retribution).


----------



## debbie5

My kids asked me to make chocolate chip pancakes today for breakfast. Whatever happened to Cheerios and bananas? 
I'm off to the stovetop to slave away.....maybe I'll sneak in a veggie sausage patty & see if they will eat it!! Think I can fool 'em?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Why does dancing well make one a "***?" That irritates me as much as people who use the term "How Gay" when describing something stupid or dumb. In my place of employment, African Americans get extremely upset (as well they should) if a derogatory term is used referring to the color of their skin, yet these same employees think nothing about using derogatory words to describe others when it comes to sexual preference. Tell me, where is the equality in THAT?!? I'm proud to have both straight and gay friends. People should be judged on character, not things that don't matter! (okay, I'm getting off my soap box now. whew. Anybody have a glass of water? heh )


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I've got just one name to say: Gene Kelly

His athletic dancing style, great acting and good looks made him one of Hollywood's most desirable actors by actresses and fans alike.

He was gregarious, athletic and extremely masculine.

I'd sing in the rain with him anytime.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Ms. Wicked said:


> I've got just one name to say: Gene Kelly
> 
> His athletic dancing style, great acting and good looks made him one of Hollywood's most desirable actors by actresses and fans alike.
> 
> He was gregarious, athletic and extremely masculine.
> 
> I'd sing in the rain with him anytime.


 Thats what im saying!

he's gene freakin kelly he probably got more action than im going to get in a lifetime. 
People are so stupid. I was in shock he said that because we have had countless conversations about movies and that sort of thing and for him to be so closed minded about really a guy who made a huge impression on motion pitcure history was just mind blowing


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jeromy, I'd sing and dance in the rain with you if you danced like Gene Kelly. He was an amazing dancer and a very funny actor as well.

Perhaps you should have offered your "ovaries" to your co-worker

Between him and that supervisor who sent you a naked picture of herself, you've got quite the friendly workplace - NOT!!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i know. im not making jcpenney sound like the best place to work lol

in its defense i did meet to guys there that became my best friends so its not a total loss.

THanks roxy i watched singing in the rain yesterday and the dance number in good morning just made me so happy i wished i could do it


----------



## Wyatt Furr

To quote Dolly Levi,"Absolutely no sense of rhythm is one of the primary requirements for learning by the Gallagher-Levi Method.Just give me five minutes of your time,Mr Hackl, and I'll have you dancing in the streets....."

and she did!!

Furr who danced in the streets as,"Barnaby Tucker", some 23 years ago.....


----------



## debbie5

I saw an interview with Gene Kelly and he (or somebody who worked with him ...I don't remember) explained that during the Singing in the Rain sequence, Gene had a horrilble case of the flu, including a very high temperature, but he did the scene and multiple takes. I LOVE that whole scene- if you notice it, it has very few cutaways..he was known for doing very long takes of dancing all in one shot.

Perhaps your co-worker had a bad day....or musicals make him uncomfortable. I see nothing wrong with a guy who like musicals. Or gladiator movies. The true test would be to ask him over to watch "The Crying Game" with you, and watch for his reaction!! Whhoo--hoo!!


----------



## slightlymad

Nothing is more polarizing than sexual preference


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

haha now all i need is barbra streisand to come teach me how to dance in a dress shop


----------



## slightlymad

If your like me....it wont help


----------



## Ms. Wicked

We got 5" of snow over night!!! It shouldn't last though as the temp is supposed to be up in the 40's today, then up into the 50's during the week with rain.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Maybe not on your side Ms W. Here it's STILL snowing! Thank God I don't have to work today.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I dont feel so bad now Sic, last nite I got some sleet and rain. Calling for mid 40's to 50 next week thou.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

its just getting warmer and warmer here


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Gusty winds AGAIN today...
Furr, who is freakin tired of fishin crap outta the pool.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i know what you mean, my parents have a pool in their back yard and we constantly had to fish things out of the pool. of course half the time it was us kids that threw things in there in the first place. LOL. we got bored and couldn't find diving sticks so we started throwing 50 lb weights to see who could successfully get it out of the pool. and then when we got bored of that we started trying the same thing with lawn chairs....and boy did our parents get mad at us!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I have had patio chairs,a market umbrella,seat cushions and numerous small dead animals, end up in the pool. My favorite was the rather large scorpion, blown in by a 50 MPH wind gust.
Just another reason to hire a pool service.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

so the high point of my day...
finding out a girl i went to high school with got into porn
but thats not the best part

even better than that my best friend dated her not more than 2 months ago and i guess it must have slipped her mind during the get to know you process of there relationship.


----------



## pyro

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> so the high point of my day...
> finding out a girl i went to high school with got into porn
> but thats not the best part
> 
> even better than that my best friend dated her not more than 2 months ago and i guess it must have slipped her mind during the get to know you process of there relationship.


hmmmm wonder if kellie knows her


----------



## slightlymad

pyro said:


> hmmmm wonder if kellie knows her


Sounds likely


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, March 30, is:

National Doctor's Day

I Am In Control Day

Take a Walk in the Park Day


I did not see anything saying today is "The New Girlfriend Is Into Porn Day"


----------



## BoysinBoo

I had similar experience BB. On my 19th Birthday, my friends "dragged" me to a "gentlemans club". One of my ex-girlfriends from high-school was dancing. It was a little awkward catching up with her while seeing more of her than I had seen when we dated. LOL.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

porn is delicious warmed up with sauce.


----------



## Spooky1

I like butter on my porn.....oops I thought you said corn.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm not saying anything!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

At this point you don't need to...


Ms. Wicked said:


> I'm not saying anything!


----------



## Spooky1

I've been unable to open the forum off and on today. What's up?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Everyone is logging on to find the porn


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's been fine for me, though I haven't logged off since last year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's so lovely to see the green and purple again! Undying thanks to ZombieF for all his hard work in getting the forum back on line again. And if he had any ghoulish helpers, thanks to you, too


----------



## Sickie Ickie

LOL A bunch of us found ourselves over at Halloweenforum huddling together!


----------



## Spooklights

Yes, but it's great to be back here!


----------



## beelce

YES!!!...Purple and green do look nice tonight


----------



## Sickie Ickie

My fave haunt forum hands down!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

im so glad to be back. i found myself bored on the internet the last few days...and thats a hard thing to be


----------



## Spookineer

Welcome back! I actually used the time away from here constructivly. I finished the remodel of my shop, adding a new work bench, 100+ feet of new shelving, attic storage space, more lighting, and way more electrical outlets. Now to get everything put in place, that may take a few more days. Hmmm, makes me think of what else I could get done if I didn't spend as much time here...


----------



## Spooky1

Glad to have the forum back.


----------



## slightlymad

AAAAHHHH so good to be home. Yeah I didn't get anything done with that free time.


----------



## Bone Dancer

"It's alive"


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm thinking it's a gorgeous day today and I'm going to be spending it inside (two hour rehearsal this afternoon in preparation for Holy Week services). That's how I do penance during Lent


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

heafing down to ikea today getting me a new dvd tower and a tie hanger


----------



## debbie5

Sore sore sore from too much activity. Guess I better stay out of the gym today and BAKE COOKIES!! Well, it IS an activity for the kids and me to do together....Who needs Tylenol when a warm chocloate chip cookie can take away the pain?? LOL...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Finally nice to be able to be out in the yard, doing some work and chilling listening to music.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I see the forum is back up! Yay!

I had house guests since Friday afternoon; they left about a half hour ago... we had a great time but we're pooped and are just chilling out now.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I was just looking through yesterday's mail...

...I received a "save the date" invitation for my 25th high school reunion in September.

<sigh>


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hey I just check my left over bucket of latex and its still good. But I'm sure I will need more for this season. And here is a FYI, do not leave your new cans of great stuff foam out in the garage were the temps drop below zero during the winter. The rate of expansion drops off to a ratio of about one to one and a half. Thankfully I only had two cans out there. O well, at least I got it on sale. sigh.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Glad I talked to a few friends today - 

Ken and Chip glad we had time together today :O)


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Finally nice weather and No wind.
A little yard work and some spring cleaning.


----------



## Spooky1

Spring is officially here. I had to mow my lawn today.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

good day shopping


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

to all the country music fans

hope you enjoyed the ACMS


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spooky1 said:


> Spring is officially here. I had to mow my lawn today.


I hate to say it, but I kinda look forward to mowing the yard.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

im excited to use our old school manual mower


----------



## Spooky1

Had a nice day fossil collecting at Calvert Cliffs on Sunday. Found a couple nice sized sharks teeth and a bunch of smaller ones.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> im excited to use our old school manual mower


My dad had one of those when we were kids. He'd let us push it around while he used the gas powered one. We had no idea we were actually doing work.

Our lawn got a big growth boost with the rain and warmer weather we had the last few days. Spooky1 got the mower serviced and is ready for the grass growing season.


----------



## slightlymad

Ah yes time to mow the lawn glad the kids are home for spring break

Of course the first day all its gonna do is rain guess Ill clean up my tools and run errands


----------



## debbie5

Ssssshhhhh, Spooky1. In most states, it's illegal to collect fossils. Go figure. 
(hiding my shale with trilobites and shells).
"WHAT fossils? I don't have any fossils, Officer!"


----------



## debbie5

Changed up our family's eating habits in the past month. More fresh veggies and fiber, less fat. Very healthy!

Please pass the Desitin.


----------



## Draik41895

i got a new cell phone yesterday!its cool cause its way better than my old one.

i also found out yesterday,that next week on tv Disney channel is having a Halloween in April thing,where they're playing all kinds if Halloween themed movies...too bad its disney


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 6 is Plan Your Epitaph Day.

A perfect one for fans of the dead and undead alike.


----------



## Spooky1

April 6th is Tartan Day! (I believe my is the Stewart clan tartan)


----------



## Hauntiholik

Darn. If it wasn't so cold this morning I could have worn a kilt.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

RoxyBlue said:


> April 6 is Plan Your Epitaph Day.
> 
> A perfect one for fans of the dead and undead alike.


Mine is going to say 
"In even tof zombie outbreak dont worry about me. My head was taken off at time of death"


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> Mine is going to say
> "In event of zombie outbreak dont worry about me. My head was taken off at time of death"


Mine will say "It Was You"

Only Spooky1 will get that


----------



## RoxyBlue

Everyone has left for the day. Why am I still here?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

im here ))


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

RoxyBlue said:


> Mine will say "It Was You"
> 
> Only Spooky1 will get that


would that be a Hook reference?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> would that be a Hook reference?


Nope. It's based on our varying perceptions of who actually initiated our first kiss.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hahah "varying perceptions"


----------



## debbie5

We women LURE the man in, so really: it's us.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i agree.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> April 6 is Plan Your Epitaph Day.


This would be a fitting epitaph for me.


> Nature abhors a vacuum, but here lies a woman who abhorred it more and it did her in.


----------



## traditionprincess

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> Mine is going to say
> "In even tof zombie outbreak dont worry about me. My head was taken off at time of death"


Did you make that up? 'Cause, it's really good!!! All my sayings end up sounding dumb and unintelligent, so thats a real talent!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

going to look at another DVR and camera install tomorrow morning.
Closed 2 deals already.
Couldn't ask for more.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Mine will say "It Was You"
> 
> Only Spooky1 will get that


Mine will be, "No, it was you".


----------



## debbie5

Hey- go check out WalMart's Better Homes & Gardens section. They have some REALLY BIG finials (garden lawn art) for $40 and some big ugly frogs & mushroom stools as well. Comparing these prices to Target's at H'ween, I thought the $40 was really a good price for a pretty big finishing touch.They are grey, stone-looking; would look great atop a pillar, as a gravestone or on the porch to give your home a more Victorian look.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

traditionprincess said:


> Did you make that up? 'Cause, it's really good!!! All my sayings end up sounding dumb and unintelligent, so thats a real talent!!!


lol yeah i did


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, April 7, is:

Caramel Popcorn Day

No Housework Day (wish that was every day)

World Health Day


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

my cousin asked me to make her some country cds...now how do i narrow down over 1000 amazing songs lol


----------



## Spooky1

What happened to Spring. It's only 43 out today!


----------



## slightlymad

Brother I thought I was done running the heat ah well it was nice enough to finish the flower garden


----------



## Monk

43?
It was 91 here in Yuma Arizona


----------



## debbie5

We had snow flurries here today. Rained like crazy all weekend...streams & rivers are very high.


----------



## slightlymad

I cant believe they made a show for the penguins from Madagascar


----------



## sharpobject

Woke up to a snow covered yard (not just frost - but snow) and it's still flurring outside. UGH!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Since the resident "I-make-coffee-so-strong-that-it-could-peel-paint-from-your-car" guy is out this morning, I brewed myself a full pot of chocolate raspberry coffee. Sounds girly, but it's a flavor to savor, especially when there are Danish butter cookies to have with it. Ahhhhh.......delightful!

I will be careful not to drop any Milkbones in it, too


----------



## Draik41895

oh my god!for halloween maybe but really!!!!


----------



## Spooklights

Thanks so much, Draik; you made my whole week. The doll sounds like a cross between Laughing Sal (those boardwalk and carnival attractions), and the Joker. She'd make a great prop, just as she is!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I'm thinking about how I can get my hands on this:










http://superpunch.blogspot.com/2009/04/psycho-minimates-link-roundp.html


----------



## slightlymad

Cool for a hack
Now if I can just get my errands done today I will be a happy camper


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ahhhh for the good ol days when you could get a kid to rake your yard for a few bucks.


----------



## Spooky1

Is it Friday yet? This week is going so sloooooooooowwwww.


----------



## RoxyBlue

This week is flying by (how perceptions differ).


----------



## spideranne

I hate software implementations! Is it too much to ask for the software vendor to actually know how their product works and be able to fix problems that come up without having to wait a week. They fix one thing and something else goes wrong. I feel like I know more about their program then they do and I'm not even in IT.

Ahhhh! Venting over, thank you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I feel your pain, spideranne I used to work in a lab and some of the equipment techs knew less about the instruments they were supposed to service than the lab techs who used them every day.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

finally moving into the new house!!!
tore up all the carpet and took out the old nasty appliances


----------



## Draik41895

im wondering if tylers seen that vid yet


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

day 2 at the new place took me 4 hours to clean the bathroom!
it was a mess! i have so much respect for people that clean houses for a living.
anyway we replaced the canester lights in the kitchen worked on the pool some more and the rooms are ready for carpet and paint


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bloodshed, someone should have gotten pictures of you cleaning the bathroom so you could post them and disprove the notion that guys never actually clean bathrooms

When I was in grad school, I helped one of my friends and his girlfriend clean a house he shared with a couple other guys. Some of the stuff we found buried in the refrigerator was scarier than anything I've seen on this Forum. His girlfriend was braver than I, since she took on the task of cleaning the bathroom.

The other notable thing about this house was the dark red velvet wallpaper on the first floor walls. Supposedly a palm reader had lived there before the guys moved in, but we suspect she had another, shall we say, "calling".


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

haha well i do have before and after picutres of the entire bathroom but the best way to describe it is like the oxy clean commercials.
i cant stand dirty things so im always cleaning 

i used bleach and it was crazy seeing everything go from yellow to white haha
i had to clean so many hairs that didnt belong to me it made me gag once.


how a family can live in such filth is beyond me


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Today and tomorrow are forecast to be beautiful days, reaching 57 and 61 F respectively.

I'm going to sew this morning, work out in the yard this afternoon and dye Easter Eggs with the kids this evening. We're throwing steaks on the grill for dinner so it should be a fun day!


----------



## Monk

Ms. Wicked said:


> Today and tomorrow are forecast to be beautiful days, reaching 57 and 61 F respectively.
> 
> I'm going to sew this morning, work out in the yard this afternoon and dye Easter Eggs with the kids this evening. We're throwing steaks on the grill for dinner so it should be a fun day!


Sounds like fun


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i just cant wait for the warm weather to come!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We bought some strawberry plants today for the yard and hope that we might actually get some fruit after the birds, ants, slugs, and squirrels have had their share


----------



## Draik41895

Yay!!!!!!!!---->--------------------------number of posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!-------------------------------------------------------------------^


----------



## Sickie Ickie

If only you had a dolla' for each post, eh boy?


----------



## Draik41895

now that would be awesome!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

congrats draik


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I had a bizarre dream last night.

It was Halloween and I was anxious because I hadn't made any new props. Plus, our current display was not yet out and it was almost time for the TOT's to come.

So Mr. W started putting up the display (interestingly, in the dream we had cemetary fence, which is something I plan to make this year). But it was taking a long time and the TOT's were arriving while he putting everything up.

Finally, he finished the display at 8:00 p.m., when TOTing was officially over and nobody else came. I was really mad and upset.

Then I woke up. :googly:

What does it mean? lol


----------



## Spooky1

I think it means you need to get to work on that cemetary fence Ms. W.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't Freud say that dreams often represent the opposite of your real life - people who are successful often have dreams about failure, for example?

So this dream means the fence will be done ahead of schedule and your haunt set up well ahead of time, and your husband will be the hero and everyone will be very happy. The End!


That's my interpretation and I'm sticking to it


----------



## Draik41895

well, after consulting my dream dictionary(yes i have one)it seems that you have an obstacle of some sort,and you feel "fenced in".You cant accomplish something in time or meet a deadline.

now,i dont know whats going on in your life but you might want to think about that.

oh yeah,im having pumpkin pie today,kind of out of season but i love it!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Kellie, are you one of those people that have to get to appointments 30 minutes ahead of time? You have about 7 months left, lots of time, go out and work in the garden for a while.


----------



## slightlymad

Ah sunday night time to chill


----------



## Ms. Wicked

LOL - You guys are all so funny!

Clearly, the cemetary fence was on my mind. Yesterday when Mr. W and I were outside working in the yard, I discussed with him my plans for the fence. I showed him where I wanted it to go and asked how big the sections should be (for storage, etc.)...

...Now, that's not to say there's more to it! I do want to get the fence done and it's something I can do by myself! I plan to get started on it by the end of this month.

I had a productive day today. I got all of seeds planted: three varieties of tomatoes, cucumbers, bush beans, two varieties of JOL's (JOL and Big Moon), chili pepper hot mix variety (6 varieties), sweet banana pepper, cilantro, two varieties of basil, oregano, sage, chives, lavendar, aubretia and sweet peas.

While outside in front, I made a GREAT discovery: My lampost has a power outlet in it!!!!!! This is SUPERB because it means that we don't have to run a power cord from the porch across the walkwalk to the stuff on the lawn! The lampost is in the front lawn area!!!!!!

Anyway, I hope everybody had a great weekend!


----------



## Spooklights

It was such a good day today. The weather was good, everybody was well for once, and Easter dinner came off smoothly. Just a REALLY good day.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

my head really hurts!

work early 

cant wait to get back to doin work on the house


----------



## Vlad

Sigh, the first time in 20 years we haven't had the Easter egg hunt in the yard (one of the kids away). Now that the kids are 21 and 17, I especially miss it, because the eggs are stuffed with money and it's become a contact sport, hehehe...............


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Vlad said:


> Sigh, the first time in 20 years we haven't had the Easter egg hunt in the yard (one of the kids away). Now that the kids are 21 and 17, I especially miss it, because the eggs are stuffed with money and it's become a contact sport, hehehe...............


I wanna hunt eggs at Vlad's..........


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, March 13 is:

1) Blame Someone Else Day (this could come in handy post-tax season)

2) Scrabble Day (go for that triple word score) 

3) Dyngus Day - A Polish holiday, or so says the internet. Here is the description:

"Dyngus Day, also spelled Dingus Day, is a Polish Holiday. It is very popular in Poland, and in Polish communities in America. After the long Lenten holiday, Dyngus Day is a day of fun. And, perhaps a little romantic fun. It is always celebrated on the Monday after Easter. There area all sort of ways for boys to meet girls. But, this one takes the cake:" 

"Guys, on this day you get to wet the ladies down. Sprinkling or drenching with water is your goal. Chase after the ladies with squirt guns, buckets, or other containers of water. The more bold and gallant boys, may choose to use cologne. Hitting (gently, please) the ladies on the legs with switches or pussy willows is also common." 

"Yes ladies, you can strike back. Ladies , you get your revenge on Tuesday, when tradition has it that you throw dishes or crockery back at the boys. It has become increasingly popular for the ladies to get their revenge on Monday, tossing water back at the boys."

"Note: Dyngus Day is also called Wet Easter Monday."


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Isn't it April 13? 

Interesting holidy. Sounds like a big wet t-shirt day to me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ms. Wicked said:


> Isn't it April 13?
> 
> Interesting holidy. Sounds like a big wet t-shirt day to me!


D'OH! You are correct, Ms W, I meant to type "April".

I blame it on my co-worker who has been having loud conversations on his cell phone all morning (which he dutifully comes and repeats to me so I know what's going on - LIKE I DIDN'T HEAR IT THE FIRST TIME!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

I guess I need to get some water balloons before I go home tonight.:biggrinvil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I better find some old crockery to throw at you on Tuesday


----------



## Adam I

Ahhh Spray Glueee


----------



## debbie5

I've been at my in-law's house since Thursday. 
I need to go home. 
I forgot to start my seeds!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Mourning the loss of Harry Kalas. 

R.I.P.

http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/sports/baseball/Harry-Kalas-Collapses.html


----------



## Spooky1

Mourning Marilyn Chambers  

(Ms. Wicked vows to wear black for a year)


----------



## Draik41895

Ms. Wicked said:


> Sounds like a big wet t-shirt day to me!


i could go for that


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, April 14 (right month this time) is:

Ex-Spouse Day
International Moment of Laughter Day
Look Up at the Sky Day
National Pecan Day
Reach As High As You Can Day


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Still have things to do in the attic, seems like a never ending project.
If I didn't have to cut and split wood, this might have been done by now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> If I didn't have to cut and split wood, this might have been done by now.


Sounds like you wanted to be....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It seems that way, does'nt it. LOL


----------



## slightlymad

Spooky1 said:


> Mourning Marilyn Chambers
> 
> (Ms. Wicked vows to wear black for a year)


Cant wait till she searches that one


----------



## Hauntiholik

slightlymad said:


> Cant wait till she searches that one


I wondered the same thing.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

so tired


----------



## Hauntiholik

My back is all messed up. I wonder if I could get a glowing spine transplant?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> so tired


Take a multivitamin and lie down for a while. You'll be a new man in no time.

....and don't stay up so late playing on the Forum with Draik:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Roxy, I been laying down and taking vitamins for years now, when does the new man stuff start?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Bone Dancer, maybe you just need a jump start

Or you could go over to the Questions thread - they're having a party there and, after a few drinks, you'll start believing you're a new man.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well, I am almost done with my first prop of the season. Maybe I should figure out how much I have into it and see if I can put it into the $20 challenge. I think it might be close.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I've had both of my little brothers here since Monday.

The younger one arrived Monday morning and left about a half hour ago.

The older one arrived after work Monday evening and will be here until Friday morning. He's at work during the day and comes around in the evenings.

It was nice seeing the younger one; haven't caught up with him in a while.

In the meantime, we have some gorgeous weather here for the next three days. I'm going to try to get some yard work done.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's what I'm curious about, Ms W - does living in Stepford make you a Stepford wife?


----------



## Monk

She goes by MS. not MRS. but that doesn't necessarily mean anything.


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe Mr. Wicked is a Stepford husband instead.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Joe at lunch


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's so cute, FE!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thank you dear.
Were you able to view the video when you clicked on the picture?
His laugh is contagious! LOL


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

home from work. gunna be lazy today


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

uh hu....I see a patern starting! B-Bros.


----------



## Draik41895

OMG!!!!I had a terrible dream!it was like a week before halloween and i had only made like two props.my mom had told me i could only get one store bought prop.i didnt have a costume either!and apparently we moved so we had a huge yard,where i could have fit all kinds of props!!!!

thankfully my mom called me on the phone during my nap and woke me up...I hate sore throats!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Thank you dear.
> Were you able to view the video when you clicked on the picture?
> His laugh is contagious! LOL


I didn't notice it was a video, so I just went back and played it. I love his laugh!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yeah your right FE

and draik ive had that halloween gone wrong dream before.....so sad


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You've now had your smile for the day...now you have to pass it on.


RoxyBlue said:


> I didn't notice it was a video, so I just went back and played it. I love his laugh!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, I'll go home and make Spooky1 smile:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh my says me...


RoxyBlue said:


> Okay, I'll go home and make Spooky1 smile:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Oh my says me...


I was just going to point out your lovely son's video so he could smile. too:googly::devil:


----------



## Bone Dancer

That is a nice laugh Jeff, but when will you teach him the Muhahahaha laugh. I am guessing he has a good loud cry too.


----------



## Bone Dancer

So nice out today, 62 and sunny. Got some raking done too. Now to paint these skelly hands and get them corpsed.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

one more day of early work! then its back to having a night life....until monday at least


----------



## Spooklights

Rain again. We need a good thunderstorm.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

my feet are freezing
i really wish it was summer because i miss a certain someone
i cant wait for the joe diffie and dane cook concerts
wish the stupid carpet people would hurry up and handle our house so we can move stuff in.
another early day tomorrow.
just finished watching highlander....awesome.
feel like watching back to the future or blazing saddles

the end


----------



## Spooky1

Warmer weather is finally coming our way. It's suppose to be in low 60's Thursday and the 70's on Saturday. Woot!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hopefully 90 by saturday


----------



## Wyatt Furr

ok ..it drops over 20 degrees yesterday and this morning we had snow flurries.
..........Furr, who cant wait for summer to get here..........


----------



## Adam I

I'd be happy with it staying above 32, so I don't have to worry about the plants outside.


----------



## spideranne

Is it Saturday yet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

spideranne said:


> Is it Saturday yet?


LOL, no, but it is:

National Eggs Benedict Day

National High Five Day

National Librarian Day

National Stress Awareness Day

...or so says holidayinsights.com


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

air five to my haunt forum buddies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Virtual Eggs Benedict back at you, BB!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Chiropractic visit equates to legalized torture! OWWWWWWWIE!!!!!! Going for xrays tomorrow.

I got that "National Stress Awareness Day" covered.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Ouch Haunti. Take care and keep us posted with the results.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ms. Wicked said:


> Ouch Haunti. Take care and keep us posted with the results.


Margaritas are a wonderful anesthetic.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

jimmy buffet could vouche for that


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm so glad that it's Friday!

It's supposed to reach 71 here today. I want to make the most of it as rain is on its way tomorrow - Monday.


----------



## debbie5

Going on a hike to see the geysers at Saratoga State Park...have a little picnic and then some trout fishing with my 5 year old and my Dad. Thank G*d it's 70 degrees! I'm wearing my May thru October Mommy-uniform of t shirt, shorts and cross trainers...Yay! 
Now I just gotta go buy worms, and we're all set.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That sounds like a lovely way to spend the day, debbie. I've never seen a geyser in person. Or gone trout fishing, either.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> Going on a hike to see the geysers at Saratoga State Park...have a little picnic and then some trout fishing with my 5 year old and my Dad. Thank G*d it's 70 degrees! I'm wearing my May thru October Mommy-uniform of t shirt, shorts and cross trainers...Yay!
> Now I just gotta go buy worms, and we're all set.


Dang, I'm envious Debbie. I wish I was out fishing instead of stuck in my cube here at work. Have a great day and catch lots of fishies!:smilekin:


----------



## Spooky1

Well Roxy has out posted everyone but FE now. Should we start a pool as to when she catches Jeff?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Well Roxy has out posted everyone but FE now. Should we start a pool as to when she catches Jeff?


Jeff and I would have to be excluded from the pool - we might bias the results


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL...you're right!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Going to the park today after Joe gets up from his nap....It's going to be 70 today!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got the windows open here at work - it's such a lovely day out and it's lovely to work in a building that is not hermetically sealed.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

If I'm going to be able to work on my angel tombstone this weekend cause the weather is so nasty.


----------



## Draik41895

I cant wait for tomorrow!!!!


----------



## slightlymad

Life sucks or at least you think it does then you go to a funeral see family you haven't seen in 20 years and things look so much better


----------



## Hauntiholik

We got some snow!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Ever think you were in pain, and then you go to the doc and find out the treatment is MUCH more painful than the problem?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sickie Ickie said:


> Ever think you were in pain, and then you go to the doc and find out the treatment is MUCH more painful than the problem?


Yep. Feeling that now.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

you and me both, my friend.


----------



## pyro

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww SNOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!! - whew flashbacks, im allright now 
well family are on they're way to NC, 1 week with no one here 
wish i could have went.


----------



## debbie5

Went fishing 3 times in the past week...all I did was wash worms! We got NUTHIN! Still too cold for nothing more than a few nibbles. 

But, today was Healthy Kids Day at the YMCA, and I found out there were PRIZES for the best costumes in the Fruit and Veggie parade! I dove into the recycling bin and made two ears of corn out of egg cartons, construction paper & old green hanging files. Used old yellow tape to color the cartons, and a roll from wrapping paper for the stalk. Packing taped the biggest ear to a child sized green apron, added a crown of paper bag "corn silk" and made the smaller ear into a stalk of corn for her "corn scepter". She won a Sponge Bob fishing pole! Which is cool, because we needed another kid sized pole.
Hubby was disgusted (and I quote) "You put **thirty dollars** worth of effort and two hours into making a costume that earned you a 10 dollar pole (rolling eyes)". Whhuuhhh?? I had a PROJECT and a DEADLINE (costume parade started at 1 pm). Hellooo00? When was the last time I had both of those? Seven months ago! It was SO MUCH FUN to whip this thing up! I don't have pics yet- will try to upload them at my mom's 'puter. It was fun and Grace was the perfect hambone, waving to everyone & smiling a twinkly smile....


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Awesome Debbie! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Spooklights

Please post the pics, Debbie; I would love to see that costume!

It stopped raining, finally. 75 degrees here today, and the dogwood trees are finally starting to bloom. I was starting to worry that Spring forgot us this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Way to go, Deb!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on the win Debbie.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

easy 4 hours shift today!

my lady friend is in town from san fransico for one night this week for her cousins confirmation.

im so excited, just one night is better than having to go cold turkey and wait till the end of may for summer to start


----------



## Sickie Ickie

sounds like she's a bit more than a friend.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Sickie Ickie said:


> sounds like she's a bit more than a friend.


lol well the summed up verson is i met her at church in 4th grade.
never dated or anything during school.
we both go off to college for a year. she comes back for summer we give "us" a shot and it was perfect.
BUT
she went back up to scholl and we decided because we are both so busy it eould be hard to keep up with a long distance relationship (even though we still talk at least every weekend sometimes more and text constantly). so we arnt "together" but we arnt seeing other people while we are away from eachother:googly:
but every time there is a vaction we just pick up where we left off.

and thats just the short version of a story so fun i could sell the movie rights to lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Few of us experience that. enjoy it, my friend.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

thank you very much sickie! i really do appreciate it.


----------



## Draik41895

thats pretty nice bloodshed!

It was in the 90s today!wonderful weather


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

it was 90 here too draik yay for california lol


----------



## debbie5

Hey, Bloodshed B.: My hubby and I were a long distance relationship (250 miles) for 3 years! It's possible! BIG phone bills, but possible!

Ahhh...Youth. I remember it well......


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

thanks for that debbie

i do get worried once in a while
cant help it


----------



## smileyface4u23

Why does the weekend always end before I get all my "stuff" done that I need to get done??? I so needed to finish cleaning this house and the laundry...and here it is, 12:15, and once again, it's still not done. I need a week long weekend!!


----------



## Draik41895

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> it was 90 here too draik yay for california lol


YAY!


----------



## pyro

dam its quite here


----------



## RoxyBlue

pyro said:


> dam its quite here


Here, as in "on the Forum", or here as in "where you are"?

I like when it's quiet here (as in "at work"). It seems most people are surrounded by noise so much of the time - cell phone conversations everywhere, music blaring, TVs constantly on, the guy in the next cubicle going about his daily business, traffic - no wonder folks are so often irritable. It makes those moments of silence seem like a miracle. That's one of the things I like about a good snowfall - it bestows beauty and a tranquil stillness...until someone brings out the snow blower


----------



## Adam I

Quite is nice, but at work I like it busy.


----------



## Hauntiholik

This is going to drive me insane! 

I assume you all are talking about "quiet" as in "quiet as a church mouse" not "quite" as in "that is quite an ugly dog you have".


----------



## Adam I

Thanks for catching my typo.

Insanity is a state of mind! and I don't mind ...


----------



## morgan8586

I really, really need to find a job......


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> This is going to drive me insane!
> 
> I assume you all are talking about "quiet" as in "quiet as a church mouse" not "quite" as in "that is quite an ugly dog you have".


Whose dogs are you callin' UGLY?!?!?!!?:googly:


----------



## sharpobject

Today is the anniversary of me and my husband's first date (my junior / his senior prom) - 30 years ago. I feel sooooooo old.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Congratulations! Today is our wedding anniversary, 13 years!

Earlier, I finished a silk dress that I've entered in a vintage pattern contest. It's also our son's birthday. I can't believe he's eleven already! It only seems like yesterday that he was ten.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

congrats to the both of you!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Congrats to all!

This is Poor Report Card house for my 11 year old cherub. I keep thinking "What Would Michael Landon Do?" Would he sit Half Pint down and give her a good talking to, make her muck out the pig house, or just whack her with a switch? UUgghh....my parents would have beaten me with Dad's work belt, but I am trying to do something different with my kids. Unfortunately, I don't know what "different" should be in this case. How much is her fault? The school's fault? My fault? Hormones?
Ahhh.....venting.


----------



## sharpobject

UGHHH - report cards. I was fortunate that my kids did good in school - but we still went with positive reinforcement and paid them $5 for each A. I think there's too much negativity in this world so we tried to focus on the positives. Something has to be said for kids who are generally good people regardless of how they do in school.


----------



## pyro

Adam I said:


> Thanks for catching my typo.
> 
> Insanity is a state of mind! and I don't mind ...


it was my typo --you just follow along--
family went to NC for a week , and i can hear a mouse runnning in my walls :googly:-- but its ok i bought him a snack :xbones:


----------



## DoomBuddy

sharpobject said:


> Today is the anniversary of me and my husband's first date (my junior / his senior prom) - 30 years ago. I feel sooooooo old.


She is!!! not me


----------



## Sickie Ickie

DoomBuddy said:


> She is!!! not me


Congrats to Ms W and you people!


----------



## pyro

congrats kellie/tony---doombuddy/sharpobject


----------



## Vlad

Wow you two are old..............

Damn Manny, you didn't invite me up for some peace and quiet????


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on the Anniversaries Ms. & Mr. Wicked, and doombuddy & sharpobject.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yes, congrats to Kellie & Tony and Doombuddy & Sharpobject


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Haunti!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Took me a minute on that one! LOL


----------



## Spooky1

Damn, I answered that question when I setup email. Gotta run now.......:winketon:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Damn, I answered that question when I setup email. Gotta run now.......:winketon:


And here I thought all the police cruisers outside the house were because of the kids next door:googly:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

never know who the serial killers are


----------



## Spooky1

April 22nd is:

Earth Day
National Jelly Bean Day
and
Administrative Professionals Day (Secretary's Day)


----------



## Monk

Spooky1 said:


> April 22nd is:
> 
> Earth Day
> National Jelly Bean Day
> and
> Administrative Professionals Day (Secretary's Day)


It is also Wednesday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Monk said:


> It is also Wednesday.


I used to work with someone who referred to Wednesday as "Hump Day". I'm pretty sure he meant it as "over the hump".


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> never know who the serial killers are


I started this thread a while back. It's a quiz to see if you can tell the difference between a computer geek and a serial killer. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=5979&highlight=serial+killer


----------



## debbie5

I just put on a sports bra and bike shorts and appeared before my family saying "This is how I will look in my audition tape for The Biggest Loser". I expected a laugh; instead they all said "You don't look bad. Besides, you're not BIG ENOUGH". 
WTH? LMAO.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

so those of you who followed what i said a few days ago......well its wed night and a total bust.

no phone call no chelsea. nothing


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear that, BB. What happened?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That does suck BloodBro.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

*Understanding the finer things about "dwipping" bread sticks.*


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's doing a great job with those "dwipping" bread sticks, FE


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

He gets that from...Not that it's a good thing though!


RoxyBlue said:


> He's doing a great job with those "dwipping" bread sticks, FE


----------



## Draik41895

Lol,,adorable

it rained today!!!!!ugh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Draik41895

holy crap!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> thank you very much sickie! i really do appreciate it.


i can honestly say i know how it feels. this man that i really love is all the way in sc. we have never met in person but have been talking for almost a year, but we talk everyday and night...if the stupid idiots he worked for would just give him at least a week off we might be able to meet..but we both know it would take a small miracle for it to happen....

they say patience is a virture....okay, so, what's the reward for waiting again?

lol that was really long winded...but there's my rant for today! :lolkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ranting is allowed


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> so those of you who followed what i said a few days ago......well its wed night and a total bust.
> 
> no phone call no chelsea. nothing


something prob happened that she'll tell you about later. prob nothing to get upset about at all, with the exception you both will converse a little later than expected. (crossing fingers for luck)


----------



## debbie5

I went to the Spring Cleanup at the community garden plot. Due to overwheming requests for space, the plots have been divided in half and you have to now share a plot. I met the guy I share with: he is EXACTLY like the Reverend Jim character on "Taxi", plus about 60 pounds and 10 years. He smelled like a brewery and talks incessantly. 
(I may have to grow hemp to deal with him.) I can't say I've ever met someone who is so much like a tv character. It's gonna be a loooooooooooooooooong growing season.


----------



## GothicCandle

i learned something today. Apparently "Normal" people find it very weird if someone names their halloween props.

Edit: They also think your odd if you are seen walking around town carrying a 6 foot tall scarecrow(which i got at a garage sale and had to walk quite a few blocks home with)


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> i learned something today. Apparently "Normal" people find it very weird if someone names their halloween props.
> 
> Edit: They also think your odd if you are seen walking around town carrying a 6 foot tall scarecrow(which i got at a garage sale and had to walk quite a few blocks home with)


Someone should have gotten a picture of that, GC

I think "normal" is relative. Everyone on this site seems pretty normal to me. Mostly:googly:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Sickie Ickie said:


> something prob happened that she'll tell you about later. prob nothing to get upset about at all, with the exception you both will converse a little later than expected. (crossing fingers for luck)


so it turned out she came down here (from LAX) to pick up her grandma and had to turn around and leave again..she came by my place for 10 minutes. we chatted kissed and she left..

at first i thought well better than nothing but then i thought that wasnt worth how upset i was weds night when she never called to tell me she was going to be able to see me...i would have rather gone cold turkey and wait for the summer than to get my hopes up so high just to be dissapointed..
to her defense she was equally as bummed because she wanted to be with me just as bad and was super apologetic. 
but hey only 5 more weeks till summer..


----------



## Spooky1

Now it's too hot. So Spring went from the 50's and low 60's to 90 this weekend. It's been a weird Spring weather wise so far.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Someone should have gotten a picture of that, GC
> 
> I think "normal" is relative. Everyone on this site seems pretty normal to me. Mostly:googly:


lol. yeah no pictures, but i did get some strange looks and laughs. People even slowed down their cars to look at me. And I was quite happy at my find, not to mention found the peoples stares funny, so i had this large smile on my face. I must have looked insane. lol. oh how i love it.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's been warm here too over the last several days. I'm lovin' it!

Today I repotted many of the plants that I started from seed. Specifically, they were the pumpkins (both varieties), the sweet peas, the bush beans and the cucumbers. They were just getting so darn big!

I really enjoyed doing that. Now I'm going to sit out on the deck and enjoy the weather.

I hope everybody has had a nice weekend!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

"repotted" that's funny!
you wicked ms thing you are.

I want some of those wicked "repotted" brownies now!!! lol


----------



## Black Cat

It's extremely hot here. I'm not ready for this type of weather yet. This weekend we went camping with the scouts. It got into the upper 80's and today it was in the 90's.
It's only April and I already got a dose of sunburn, mosquito bits, gnat bits and saw lots of Wolf spiders. The Ticks at camp where everywhere. We had to de-tick the tent before taking it down to fold away.
It was weird camping seeing all the trees still with no budding or green on them and seeing so much in the way of bugs. I hope this is not an indication of what summer is going to be like.


----------



## debbie5

As of this morning, the news media was reporting inconsequential numbers of flu cases in the US. Now tonight, the government is saying they are waiting to see if we have a "large or small" pandemic. Ummmmm...if it's small, then it's not a "pandemic". Sounds like they are trying to downplay things & keep the masses calm. I like how the media is saying it's "swine flu" (a term we know from the past) which is actually isn't. 
We're keeping our kids home a few days and hunkering down while we wait & watch to see how this plays out. Good thing the weather is supposed to be like summer here all week- we're gonna have a good time. This thing is crazy- could go either way. Now I'm off to Google death totals for Spanish pandemic 1918.


----------



## Spooky1

Debbie, I believe the Spanish Flu killed more people during WWI than died from battle wounds. The troop ships packed men tight in close quarters that helped spread the virus on the ships and then to their destinations. On the positive side, treatment and general hygiene is much better now. With improved communications and awareness I doubt even a widespread flu pandemic could approach the Spanish Flu in the industrialized world. Of course with modern air travel a bug can get around the world in a day.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> so it turned out she came down here (from LAX) to pick up her grandma and had to turn around and leave again..she came by my place for 10 minutes. we chatted kissed and she left..
> 
> at first i thought well better than nothing but then i thought that wasnt worth how upset i was weds night when she never called to tell me she was going to be able to see me...i would have rather gone cold turkey and wait for the summer than to get my hopes up so high just to be dissapointed..
> to her defense she was equally as bummed because she wanted to be with me just as bad and was super apologetic.
> but hey only 5 more weeks till summer..


keep busy and those weeks will fly by.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It feels like summer now - what happened to that 70s - 80s weather?


----------



## Spooky1

It was beautiful out this morning. Nice and cool for walking the dogs. Now at noon it's almost 90. It's a good day to be inside with the A/C.


----------



## Adam I

Sunny and 78 cooler than yesterday.
I got my sunburn to keep me warm


----------



## Monk

Cloudy and chilly today in the low 80s


----------



## RoxyBlue

Monk said:


> Cloudy and chilly today in the low 80s


"Chilly" at 80 degrees? That must be an Arizona perspective


----------



## Hauntiholik

April 27th is....
National Hairball Awareness Day
National Prime Rib Day


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Windy...though low 80's today.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

*Joseph walk in the woods this morning*

Flowers anyone?
http://i92.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid92.photobucket.com/albums/l22/FrightenersEntertainment/Joe/1_VIDEO_109.flv
[/URL]


----------



## RoxyBlue

For a second there, I thought you might be having to fish a flower out of his nose, FE


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If it had bloomed...I would have Rox! lol


----------



## Monk

RoxyBlue said:


> "Chilly" at 80 degrees? That must be an Arizona perspective


That's also what I keep my AC set at. 80


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Hauntiholik said:


> April 27th is....
> National Hairball Awareness Day
> National Prime Rib Day


I love steak! A lot!

In fact, I had a 16 oz New York strip when we went out to dinner on Friday night (couldn't finish it, had it wrapped). I suppose that doesn't count for today's National Prime Rib Day, though.


----------



## Spooky1

FE, I was waiting for him to take a bite of the flower.


----------



## Spooklights

Beautiful day here, temp was in the 90's. Went out to dinner, then went to the park to enjoy some sun.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Almost done with spring cleaning and painting. Another day should do it, well maybe two.


----------



## GothicCandle

Spooky1 said:


> Debbie, I believe the Spanish Flu killed more people during WWI than died from battle wounds. The troop ships packed men tight in close quarters that helped spread the virus on the ships and then to their destinations. On the positive side, treatment and general hygiene is much better now. With improved communications and awareness I doubt even a widespread flu pandemic could approach the Spanish Flu in the industrialized world. Of course with modern air travel a bug can get around the world in a day.


without the spanish flu the world might never have known the name Edward Cullen.


----------



## debbie5

His cousin, Gene Cullen was fabulous on "Match Game".

I need to stay off of Google. Now I find that virologists are worried this new flu strain might mutate agian (in a bad way) as it moves into the US, if/when it meets up with an existing avain type which they decoded in early March. The avain type they recently found is Tamiflu resistant.
I hate WAITING to see if the sh*t is gonna hit the fan or not. One part of me believes that with our medical care, it won't be a problem. The bookie part of me sez "Hey, it might just mutate in a bad enough way....". Ugh. I need Valium.


----------



## Black Cat

Got two days of Mayhem ahead of me. Today and Tomorrow I have to prep and prepare for another culinary competition. It would figure the temps are gonna hit the 90's today and I'll be stuck working in a kitchen from 7am til 9 or 10pm for the next two days. It's all for a good cause though. All the money raised will go towards the Home Economics Scholarship fund. I'm working with a group of High School freshman who have an interest in Culinary arts. Our theme this competition is Oriental Express.


----------



## Spooky1

The warm weather is a nice change from the cold Spring we've had, but now we're getting buried in pollen. We washed our cars Sunday evening, and they were green again Monday morning. Glad I don't have any pollen allergies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, April 28, is Kiss Your Mate Day!:kisskin:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'll kiss Mr. W when he gets home!

Today is going to be cloudy and cooler, in the 60's. I'm going to catch up on laundry and do some sewing.


----------



## Monk

I am anxious to kiss my mate when she gets home tonight or tomorrow


----------



## slightlymad

Ahhh never new how addicted I was until I had to go two weeks with out my own internet connection


----------



## GothicCandle

slightlymad said:


> Ahhh never new how addicted I was until I had to go two weeks with out my own internet connection


try two months!

uggg, i just got off the phone with internet tec support. Oh how I love saying "What?" twenty million times an hour to these people. It would help if they always spoke a language I knew and understood. I swear this guy forgot who he was talking to and he started speaking some other language that had nothing to do with english.


----------



## GothicCandle

okay i am done. I have been on the phone with these internet idiots all day. I've had nothing but trouble for this whole month since i got the internet back. It's a waste of money, i think its killed even this computer. The antiviris i got with the internet subscription isnt worth anything and my computers been acting weird for a week. I fear it is gone with with home internet and back to the library. Well, at least I got charlotte up and entered in the contest...GRRRRRRRR


----------



## Monk

maybe your computer has come down with a case of swine flu.


----------



## Spooky1

By popular demand "Kiss Your Mate Day" has been extended to "Kiss Your Mate Week". Really Roxy, I'm not making this up. :biggrinvil:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I just got back from the garden center and from stocking up at Sam's...

...do NOT shop for groceries when hungry!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

joe diffie concert tonight wolverine midnight showing tomorrow night

woo


----------



## debbie5

I think it's hilarious that a virus is being ~~renamed~~ so we don't p*ss off the pork producers whose mega farms gave us this virus in the first place.


----------



## debbie5

Would anyone like a soylent green sandwich?

"TO SERVE MAN"


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

"There's no way to sugar coat that. His balls are bleeding."


----------



## Draik41895

I hate CSTs


----------



## debbie5

MY HUSBAND FOUND A JOB! After almost 8 months of no work, this will be like heaven. Security guard, soon to be an armed security guard. No man should ever have to not work for that long. It's just not natural. 
YIPPEE!! I can buy fresh fruit again!


----------



## Monk

That's great! Almost 8 months is definitely too long.


----------



## Hauntiholik

That's wonderful news D5! Congrats to hubby


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to you and your husband, debbie! That's wonderful news!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Great news debbie!

It's another rainy day here. I guess I'll get stuff done around the house.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ms. Wicked said:


> It's another rainy day here. I guess I'll get stuff done around the house.


Can you come get stuff done around my house, too? It's a mess


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

wolverine midnight showing tonight gunna be in line at the theater with my fellow geeks most of the day...its to bad i wont be able to connect to the internet while im there


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> MY HUSBAND FOUND A JOB! After almost 8 months of no work, this will be like heaven. Security guard, soon to be an armed security guard. No man should ever have to not work for that long. It's just not natural.
> YIPPEE!! I can buy fresh fruit again!


Congrats Debbie, to you and the Mr.


----------



## Monk

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> wolverine midnight showing tonight gunna be in line at the theater with my fellow geeks most of the day...its to bad i wont be able to connect to the internet while im there


You will be missed, have fun!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's is awesome news Debbie!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Good to hear that, Deb.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> By popular demand "Kiss Your Mate Day" has been extended to "Kiss Your Mate Week". Really Roxy, I'm not making this up. :biggrinvil:


Well, you'll be happy to know that, according to holidayinsights.com, May is Date Your Mate Month

It's also these:

National Barbecue Month 
National Bike Month 
National Blood Pressure Month 
National Hamburger Month 
National Photograph Month 
National Recommitment Month 
National Salad Month 
Older Americans Month


----------



## Draik41895

:frownkin:Waaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!:cryeton::cryvil:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

z-f has been known to have those occasional compassionate moments, draik. We'll see.


----------



## Draik41895

you know,i wish he was on here more


----------



## Sickie Ickie

He's around, but I'm sure it's hard for him to check out every single post that is posted everyday due to the sheer quantity.


----------



## Draik41895

well,yeah


----------



## Sickie Ickie

We routing for ya, d-man.


----------



## smileyface4u23

GothicCandle said:


> i learned something today. Apparently "Normal" people find it very weird if someone names their halloween props.
> 
> Edit: They also think your odd if you are seen walking around town carrying a 6 foot tall scarecrow(which i got at a garage sale and had to walk quite a few blocks home with)


My sister isn't normal, and she finds it weird that I named a talking skull after her. :devil:


----------



## smileyface4u23

Why must I always wait til the last minute to write research papers? And why am I posting on here when I _should_ be writing my stupid paper??


----------



## hedg12

Because you're addicted - just like the rest of us. I should be asleep now, but here I am...


----------



## Revenant

Rrrrrrgh.... I HATE inventory.

We used to do this just quarterly. Now it seems like it's every 3 months.

Bleah.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last night I worked through some violin/piano duets with my choir director. I don't know what it is about singing or playing in a church, but I always seem to make my best music in that venue.

We're getting ready for our annual Haiti benefit concert in May for our sister parish in Leone. It's going to be an all Mendelssohn concert since it's his 200th birthday this year. We're doing a couple full choir pieces, a trio, works for four handed piano, and the violin/piano duets - should be lovely and fun


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

look's be a very nice today....too little time!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> look's be a very nice today....too little time!


Be a dear and send some of that nice weather this way - I think they're calling for rain for the next five days here.


----------



## Spooky1

May 1st is:

No Pants Day

and 

Lei Day (these go together well)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sorry sweets, it's been rainy here for a few days. Glad to see some sun.


RoxyBlue said:


> Be a dear and send some of that nice weather this way - I think they're calling for rain for the next five days here.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm off to go fossil hunting this weekend. Woot!


----------



## Spooklights

It was supposed to rain here today, but it turned out pretty nice. Maybe it won't rain tomorrow after all.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Spooky1 said:


> May 1st is:
> 
> No Pants Day
> 
> and
> 
> Lei Day (these go together well)


Every day is no pants day around here.....LOL


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

after a very nice 4 days off of work its back to the grind


----------



## slightlymad

Ah nice quiet night at home in front of the computer just me and some comfort


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice rainy day today - good for the plants, not so good if it's doing this down where Spooky1 is fossil hunting in North Carolina.


----------



## Draik41895

today i found that church really gives me good prop ideas,even when its totaly not related


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> today i found that church really gives me good prop ideas,even when its totaly not related


LOL, was the sermon that scary?


----------



## Draik41895

nope,it was about the happiest man in america


----------



## slightlymad

Ah sunday and sometime for myself. Gotta catch up have a few drinks and chill with out the drama of every day life.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> nope,it was about the happiest man in america


Oh, well, that would be Spooky1. I'll have to tell him he was the topic of a sermon


----------



## Draik41895

lol,he'll like that


----------



## RoxyBlue

So what prop ideas did you get from church this morning?


----------



## Spooky1

If I go to church the sermon is about fallen away Catholics (priest must keep copy handy incase they see me).

I survived my fossil hunting, and it stayed dry down in North Carolina, while we were hunting. Found lots of whale and dolphin bones, shark teeth, assorted shells, fish vertibra, some bird bones and a little dolphin tooth. It was a good trip.


----------



## Draik41895

RoxyBlue said:


> So what prop ideas did you get from church this morning?


a skeletal vulture with LED eyes


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Draik41895 said:


> a skeletal vulture with LED eyes


If you make one,I want to see how you do it.
A yard cant have too many vultures......


----------



## Draik41895

im gonna at least make three and post a how to


----------



## debbie5

Had a BLAST this weekend, with the whole family journeying to a suburban friend's home & having a bonfire cookout, complete with tents and weinie-roast on a stick. We visited a neighbor's farm & gathered eggs, fed the cows, chickens and horses and gave the farm beagle his anti-inflammatory meds. Since we are "city folk" we felt like Fresh Air children! (that's an organization that takes kids from NYC, and brings them up here for a summer of fun in the forests & lakes). Stayed up late, watched the sun set over the barn as the dog pooped on the lawn. Very romantic. 
And today, hubby started his job! Yippee!! I finally have solitude each day form 12:30-3pm! No kids, no hubby. Ahhhhh....(maybe now I can actually get some work done!) 

I need to start forming some paper mache pumpkins around our hippity hops. And to paint the bones on my Curbie's skelemingos.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's another beautiful day here - forecast to hit the low 70's.

Mr. W has the day off so we are planning another day out the yard/garden. We've gotten a lot accomplished and he's already out there.

I'm going to walk the dogs then start clearing debris out of the borders.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seeing as how it rained all day yesterday and is doing more of the same today, I'm thinking we might want to start building an ark here


----------



## Monk

we're back in triple digits again this week!


----------



## Spooky1

We haven't seen the 60's here in a few days. Cold and rainy.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I could be so much more productive if I stayed home tonight than I will be at work.


----------



## spideranne

My oven is being psychotic. When you push broil, nothing happens. When you push bake, the broiler comes on - but with no temperature control so the whole oven overheats and shuts down. 

I'm thinking this is an excuse to buy a new oven.


----------



## slightlymad

Sounds good to me


----------



## debbie5

Today was hubby's first day of work after being out of work for 8 months, it was my birthday, and:
I found out I have an unexpected windfall of thousands of dollars.
Funny...yesterday, my glass was half full and *leaking*. Today, I know I won't be homeless any time soon and that Fate is fickle. I just don't understand. One day misery, the next, all is smoothed over like nothing happened.

I need to re-think my glass. 

Amen.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that's a nice thing to hear Debbie, you just never know.


----------



## Fangs

Tried to protect my grill from hail and rain last night.... what did i get for my trouble??? A sliced open ring finger which makes it harder than he!! to type!!! Think it needs a stitch or two....  ouch this hurts....... took 10 minutes to type this! lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, May 5, is:

Cinco de Mayo
National Hoagie Day
National Teachers Day
Oyster Day (Spooky1 will like that one - he'll eat oysters raw on the half shell. I can only eat them fried)


----------



## Spooky1

Oyster Day .... break out the cocktail sauce!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

May 5th is also Cartoonist Day!


----------



## Monk

I love raw oysters!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The first person to eat a raw oyster must have been either very brave, very drunk, or lost a bet.


----------



## Spooky1

Dom DeLuise has passed away. :cryeton:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

very very sad


----------



## debbie5

Oh no. I love(d) him. He did an appearance here years ago. Too bad. How old was he?


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Oh no. I love(d) him. He did an appearance here years ago. Too bad. How old was he?


He was 75.


----------



## debbie5

Could someone please come here and make meatballs before the beef goes bad? 

I need a wife.


----------



## Monk

debbie5 said:


> Could someone please come here and make meatballs before the beef goes bad?
> 
> I need a wife.


Take mine.


----------



## debbie5

I'll take 'em only if your meatballs are non-smokers.


----------



## slightlymad

Sorry smokers here but I do cook and clean


----------



## Spooky1

I've got a great recipe for Spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Spooky1 said:


> Dom DeLuise has passed away. :cryeton:


i was very saddened to hear it....may he rest in peace. :crykin:


----------



## smileyface4u23

My ankle is really really swollen...and I don't know why.


----------



## Hauntiholik

smileyface4u23 said:


> My ankle is really really swollen...and I don't know why.


Does it hurt? Is it discolored? Did you sprain it? Did you get bit by a tick? Allergies?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I can't believe what a busy week it's been. We've had something happening every night. I can't wait for the weekend; Mr. W had taken off Monday so we have another three day weekend!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

that must be nice.


----------



## Spooky1

smileyface4u23 said:


> My ankle is really really swollen...and I don't know why.


Any sign of a bite mark (Spider)?


----------



## Spooky1

May 7th is "National Day of Reason"


----------



## Monk

Spooky1 said:


> May 7th is "National Day of Reason"


why? I mean what's the reason?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

retaining water? pregnant?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

went to old town san diego last night
checked out the whaley house and the cemetary next door. to dark for pictures but it was a creepy good time. we got therre to late to go inside the house but it was still cool
the scariest thing of the night was this little piano playing robot we found, weirdest **** ive seen in a while


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> the scariest thing of the night was this little piano playing robot we found, weirdest **** ive seen in a while


Sometimes when I play the piano, it sounds like a robot is at the keyboard. It's what comes of not having formal lessons


----------



## Sickie Ickie

so THAT'S where your tin ear comes from !


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I don't know how to spell the word for someone making a raspberry)


----------



## Sickie Ickie

phffffffftttt!


----------



## zombienanny67

debbie5 said:


> Could someone please come here and make meatballs before the beef goes bad?
> 
> I need a wife.


--Well ive got a few spare husband like objects if you like...mostly harmless and housebroken.if its a wife you want im a fabulous chief cook and bottle washer , but would expect to be supported in the style to which ive become accustomed - lol.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hahah we got a video of it roxy hes a weird little guy with a beard


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> hahah we got a video of it roxy hes a weird little guy with a beard


LOL, it took me a couple seconds to figure out you were talking about the piano playing robot

Can you post the video?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, it took me a couple seconds to figure out you were talking about the piano playing robot
> 
> Can you post the video?


yeah i will tonight its on my friends camera


----------



## smileyface4u23

Hauntiholik said:


> Does it hurt? Is it discolored? Did you sprain it? Did you get bit by a tick? Allergies?


Nope to all of the above. I broke it many many years ago, and have a plate and pins in it. It's swelled up from time to time with no real reason, but it's lasted for a few days this time. I'm going to the doctor about it on Saturday.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Sickie Ickie said:


> retaining water? pregnant?


retaining water - possibly

Pregnant - No


----------



## slightlymad

Not the P word dont say it


----------



## Kaoru

newbie here getting a feel for the place. A shame I got youtube blocked at work or else I'de be looking at the prop videos right now too. On a side note: I realize how much i hate it when someone tells me what they think I'm going to do or shouldn't do..ect... But other then that I'm glad I'm at work were its nice and peaceful right now. LOL...Sad aint it.


----------



## debbie5

Welcome Kaoru.

Well, I MADE the meatballs. I think I finally figured out a recipe I love. 

The dang'd dog was chewing on his bone, so I had to drag my Ambien-drunk ars up outta bed & get him into his crate. It sounded like he was eating one of the kids' sandals (which would be odd, as he rarely steals our stuff) otherwise I would have ignored him. Dang house creature....


----------



## Monk

I'm drunk and feeling quite creative right now.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I'm hungry and wishing DH would get home so we could eat dinner.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm so happy that it's Friday! It has been such a busy week! Last night, though, Mr. W and I had a bit of fun - we stayed up late playing pool! I'm not very good...

It's supposed to hit 77 today, albeit cloudy... but no rain.

And I'm counting down: three weeks and _School's Out For Summer!!!!!!_


----------



## Spooky1

Actually saw the sun for a few hours this morning. Looks like the clouds are rolling back in though. At least I got my soggy lawn mowed yesterday evening. The forecast is for the rain to finally go away by Sunday. I hope so, we've got plants to get in the ground. my pumpkins are outgrowing their pots.


----------



## trishaanne

OK, 175 days till Halloween, and I haven't had the chance to even start one prop that's on my to do list this year. Between babysitting the grandkids 5 days a week, from 7 am till 8:30 pm, doing the mother in laws laundry for her and then having her here for dinner 4 nights a week, I'm too tired to even think of building props. I did finally get around to buying the dolls needed for prizes for this years party, and planned the menu and made the guest list, but that's about it. Any way we can postpone Halloween for a month or two? :googly:


----------



## scareme

Now matter how long we postpone it, if you're like me, we still won't be ready when it gets here.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm never ready, but that doesn't stop me!

...What a beautiful evening! It's in the upper 70's. Mr. W and I have had a Happy Hour cocktail and we're firing up the grill. Asian shrimp, with a simple salad for the side.

Happy Friday!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy What's Left of Friday (at least here on the East Coast)!


----------



## debbie5

Trishaanne! GGGrrrriiillllll..!! I don't even have my OWN kids up for that many hours a day and I am wiped out by the end of the day...and I'm not a grandma! You must be one tired woman. (passing a piece of virtual cherry cake) There, hon. Have a bit of this and I'll go get you some milk and an Advil....

Go Trishaanne! Go Trishaanne!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*I just packed up a couple of bags for the USPS Letter Carriers food drive for tomorrow and wish I could put it out now but to afraid of animals or people getting into it. Our mail person is all over the map with what time she shows up so I'm nervous about missing her.

I think this is going to be a very hot summer. The last couple weeks have been overly warm.*


----------



## pyro

vacation starts today --1 week  now if the rain would just stay away


----------



## Dark Angel 27

since we are all talking about the weather i will say this...its been in the 90's all week here in tx and i got my first sun burn yesterday....it realy sucks right now...


----------



## smileyface4u23

I just finished up trimming all the dead limbs out of my monster rose bushes...and I am all cut up. I really love those rose bushes when they are blooming and look beautiful...but I really HATE taking care of them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today was a good day for yard work. We put two more plants in the butterfly garden, got the marigolds in the ground, did some weeding, then sat on the back patio sipping orange juice and Crown Royal. Life is good.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm glad you've had a good day Roxy!

Life is good here too. I took the boys for haircuts, then got my little guy kitted up for baseball. Then he had baseball practice this afternoon.

In the meantime, Mr. W has nearly finished digging over the veggie patch. He also cleared the weeds and edged under our pin oak. Mulch is being delivered on Monday.

The last two hours, we've been marking out the back yard for some construction that we're having done this summer.

It's been a busy and productive day. The grill is fired up now so that we can eat and relax!


----------



## BoysinBoo

smileyface4u23 said:


> I just finished up trimming all the dead limbs out of my monster rose bushes...and I am all cut up. I really love those rose bushes when they are blooming and look beautiful...but I really HATE taking care of them.


Sounds like a Dave the Dead prop. I can just see the beautiful, but twisted creature now: A giant mass of twisted, thorny brambles entwined with sickly sweet smelling (almost cloying) mutant roses.

She seeks more of the love and caring that she feels for her caretaker, but every time she tries to embrace it, she scratches and shreds them with her thorns.


----------



## slightlymad

Ah a glorious Saturday cleaning out the barn and getting things cleaned up. One pick up full of junk = one more step closer to being settled in a new place. Now if I could just get my bedroom emptied out ah that's what next week is for.


----------



## smileyface4u23

BoysinBoo said:


> Sounds like a Dave the Dead prop. I can just see the beautiful, but twisted creature now: A giant mass of twisted, thorny brambles entwined with sickly sweet smelling (almost cloying) mutant roses.
> 
> She seeks more of the love and caring that she feels for her caretaker, but every time she tries to embrace it, she scratches and shreds them with her thorns.


Oh, they could have so been a Dave the Dead prop...but now they are just calm little rose bushes. We probably cut about 4 feet off the tops, and cut out all the nasty dead limbs clear down to the ground. I found some new splinters I need to dig out of my hands this morning.


----------



## pyro

yaaaaa--- on vacation this week and the wife just left to go too canada with work, she is going to niagara falls -i told her to stop bye nightmares fright factory-- i need a new shirt


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Uh oh - your wife left you alone while you're on vacation?! 

T-R-O-U-B-L-E


----------



## pyro

na -- im not alone i have the kids


----------



## slightlymad

Is a father ever truly alone?


----------



## pyro

hell no


----------



## debbie5

Nor is a wife. EVER.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, May 11, is:

Eat What You Want Day

Twilight Zone Day


In our area, there is a Twilight Zone marathon on TV every New Year's Day. I don't care how many times I've seen some of those episodes, I'll still watch them (and every now and then I'll actually see one I don't remember ever seeing before - keeps it fresh).


----------



## pyro

heres my wife and co-worker @ nightmares fearfactory in canada. co-worker is holding on for dear life......lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks more like he's picking her pockets, pyro


----------



## pyro

she


----------



## RoxyBlue

oops - my apologies to the lady


----------



## Ms. Wicked

pyro, it looks like your wife and her co-worker are having fun!

It's a beautiful day here. Mr. W and I are continuing with the yard work. It seems never-ending at the moment... in between, I'm trying to stay on top of laundry.

I'm ready for school to be over and for summer vacation to begin!


----------



## debbie5

A perfect day here. 
Should be doing lots of chores, but instead, just sitting on the front porch, watching the world go by, getting my vitamin D and vegetating. Burgers on the grill, then off for some panfishing with the kids before bath & bed. Ahhhhhhhhhhh...life. As John Denver sez: Some days are diamonds, some days are stones.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> As John Denver sez: Some days are diamonds, some days are stones.


Ummm I think you mean 'sed' rather than 'sez'... 

Speaking of Mr Denver, a few years back I gave a young boy a hard time for ToTing without a costume only to discover that he was dressed as John Denver who died a few years before.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

theres nothing like going to work when the sun is setting and leaving work when its just coming up


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> theres nothing like going to work when the sun is setting and leaving work when its just coming up


That just about describes a vampire's "day" on the job:googly:


----------



## smileyface4u23

I'm so going to bed to try and get rid of this headache. Night all.


----------



## Spooky1

Good luck getting rid of the headache. I hate when I wake up in the morning with a headache.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our unusual holidays for May 12 include:

Fatigue Syndrome Day 

International Nurses Day 

Limerick Day


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yup roxy ...because...im not one.......or am i????


----------



## Spooky1

I have no energy this afternoon. Maybe it's because it's fatigue syndrome day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe it's because you stay up too late reading every night


----------



## smileyface4u23

I never have any energy...it could be the 2nd job or the college classes, I'm not sure which. 

I feel your pain Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> yup roxy ...because...im not one.......or am i????


LOL, just step outside when the sun comes up and, if you burst into flames, you ARE one!


----------



## Kaoru

To many things to do and so little time, its a pain! Although I'm looking forward to seeing my baby niece today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why is it always bright and sunny on the day when I see my eye doctor and my eyes get dilated?!?


----------



## debbie5

Must...........strangle........husband..............


Every have one of those **years**?


----------



## Monk

RoxyBlue said:


> Why is it always bright and sunny on the day when I see my eye doctor and my eyes get dilated?!?


maybe it's not as sunny as you think.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Monk said:


> maybe it's not as sunny as you think.


LOL, there's probably some truth in that. It always seems brighter when your pupils are almost as big as the iris and all that light is getting in:googly:

At least the eye drops they use now don't last nearly as long as the atropine they used to use years ago.


----------



## spideranne

Sitting in the Little Rock airport waiting for my plane home. Off to San Antonio tomorrow. Traveling for work stinks!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I really wish it would rain!! We've gotten a couple of thunder storms but not a drop of rain since one brief shower in early April. This drought is killing my plants and flowers and the well has been dry for two weeks now (which means no water for the pool or irrigation system) so now I have to use city water which is just to expensive. I never thought the well would run dry...we've been through worse droughts and it was always fine. The guy next door has no well so he runs his irrigation system off the pond out back. Smart and his yard looks like the Garden of Eden but now the pond is so low the fish are having problems. I really wish it would rain!


----------



## slightlymad

Really should have went to that bar tonight........


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry to here about the drought down your way PG. Apparently all the rain has been coming up our way. We had a dry Winter, but a really wet Spring to make up for the deficit. We've finally had a few dry days so folks up here can get thier lawns mowed. Now the forecast is for rain again for Friday through the weekend.


----------



## TearyThunder

Where is Bone Dancer? I wish he would come out of hiding.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I just got my first traffic ticket for being an idiot and forgetting to put on my license tag, and my inspection was expired by 13 days also... I got a big crack in my windshield right after I got the license tag, and wanted to get the windshield replaced before I stuck both stickers on it... and then I forgot. 

I was soooooo embarrassed, and now I have a court date, and the officer said that most likely they will dismiss the ticket(s), (since I had my tag, just not on me and proof of purchase back in April) but someone told me I will have to pay court costs anyway... 

Oh, and I had to get all 4 rotors + total brake job for my vehicle to pass inspection since the brakes were bad (not squeaking, so I didn't realize but they are the original rotors and the car is 14 years old, so I got my money's worth!) and that was big $$$. 

I hate worrying about this.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I love this one)

May 14 is Dance Like A Chicken Day


Raise your hand if you remember doing the Funky Chicken!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frankie-s Girl said:


> I just got my first traffic ticket for being an idiot and forgetting to put on my license tag, and my inspection was expired by 13 days also... I got a big crack in my windshield right after I got the license tag, and wanted to get the windshield replaced before I stuck both stickers on it... and then I forgot.
> 
> I was soooooo embarrassed, and now I have a court date, and the officer said that most likely they will dismiss the ticket(s), (since I had my tag, just not on me and proof of purchase back in April) but someone told me I will have to pay court costs anyway...
> 
> Oh, and I had to get all 4 rotors + total brake job for my vehicle to pass inspection since the brakes were bad (not squeaking, so I didn't realize but they are the original rotors and the car is 14 years old, so I got my money's worth!) and that was big $$$.
> 
> I hate worrying about this.


I drove around for about two weeks on an expired registration - had the new sticker and card at home, but somehow got it stuck in my head that it was due to go on the car in April instead of March. Fortunately I caught it before a cop did - it definitely was one of those "D'OH" moments.

I'm also looking forward(?) to getting the brakes worked on - the biggest problem is trying to find a day when I can conveniently have my car in the shop. Seems something is always going on and there's never a good time for it (which means I'm probably working my way toward rotor issues).


----------



## smileyface4u23

My husband survived more layoffs at his job. My stomach feels much better now that I know he still has his job...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The inter-webs are crazy, kids!


----------



## debbie5

I need Snow White to come here with her forest animal friends and wash the dishes piled up in the sink and clean everything. 
Yikes.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Today is GREAT! 

I just got offered a job making twice what I make now with three two extra weeks of vacation!

It's supposed to be sunny in the upper 70"s.

I have pie in my lunch bag.

Life is good.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> I need Snow White to come here with her forest animal friends and wash the dishes piled up in the sink and clean everything.
> Yikes.


...or Rosie the Robot from the Jetsons

Today, May 15, is National Chocolate Chip Day.

I think the best chocolate chip cookies ever are the ones you make using the Toll House recipe printed on the package (although I'm not above using the slice and bake ones)


----------



## Hauntiholik

OH man. I did NOT need to see that. My diet is going to be ruined today!


----------



## RoxyBlue

"C is for cookie, that's good enough for me"

LOL, Haunti


----------



## Spooky1

Hey Roxy, I thought you like my oatmeal chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## Spooky1

BoysinBoo said:


> Today is GREAT!
> 
> I just got offered a job making twice what I make now with three two extra weeks of vacation!
> 
> It's supposed to be sunny in the upper 70"s.
> 
> I have pie in my lunch bag.
> 
> Life is good.


Congrats BoysinBoo. Good luck with the new job.


----------



## Monk

...and enjoy the pie!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Hey Roxy, I thought you like my oatmeal chocolate chip cookie.


I love your oatmeal chocolate chip cookies! I was referring to regular chocolate chip cookies (and I knew you would say something when you read it:googly:).


----------



## Spooky1

Prettyghoul, are you finally getting some rain? I notice on the radar map that at least some parts of Florida were getting rained on.


----------



## spideranne

It's the weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoysinBoo

Spooky1 said:


> Congrats BoysinBoo. Good luck with the new job.


Thanks Spooky,

We went to dinner to celebrate. Halfway through her soup my wife pipes up with, "Holy crap! Just think of how much better Halloween is gonna be!"

I think I'm gonna keep her.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, boysinboo, we all love those "keepers" And congratulations!


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy made some killer chocolate truffles the other night.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Saw the Farrah Fawcet documentary tonight. Ended tearing like 5 or 6 times during it. What a shame to go that way.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Why is it always bright and sunny on the day when I see my eye doctor and my eyes get dilated?!?


I feel your pain! I finally got my medicaid and went in for an eye exam...and then found out that I have a stigmatism (not sure how to spell that) and that i need glasses...i got them monday and spent the first 30 minutes or so pretty disoriented and the ground and everything on it seemed to lean at an angle....glad i don't drive :lolkin: but thankfully a few days later i am getting used to wearing them.

It's not so bad since I have both adjusted to wearing them..now it feels wierd to not wear them...and according to my wonderful boyfriend I look 'cute' in them....but at least now, i can look at the puter without straining my eyes!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Sickie Ickie said:


> Saw the Farrah Fawcet documentary tonight. Ended tearing like 5 or 6 times during it. What a shame to go that way.


I didn't know she died...or did she? some one please give me the 411. i'm too lazy to google it :jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Been having major computer issues, hard drive failed. Still trying to get stuff back the way it was.


----------



## GothicCandle

I love buying good stuff for cheap prices.
I love Garage sales.
I love technology.

and I love when these things are combined! I got a perfect working portable dvd player at a garage sale for five dollors today!!!! It is in perfect condition and has nothing wrong with it. No idea why they sold it at all, or for so cheap but im glad they did!


----------



## slightlymad

Ah sunday morning on the back porch birds chirping, birds singing, cool breeze, and light rain. These are the little moments that make it all worth it.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I agree Jay. The simple things in life are really the best!

Today is sunny, but it's only supposed to hit 63.

However, the week is warming to the mid 70's tomorrow, then the low 80's by mid week! Woo hoo! I'm soooo psyched!


----------



## slightlymad

Yes Yes and now its time to throw fat juicy meat on the flame


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looking forward to seeing my parental units Memorial Day weekend. Don't look forward to the seven hour drive, but I tell myself that seeing the family (some of my brothers, sisters, nieces, and nephews will also be there) is well worth it.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

It hit 100 degrees here yesterday.Looks like its summer in Las Vegas.
Went to two birthday parties. One for a five year old and one for a sixty-five year old. 
Different, yet strangely familiar. 
Someone drank too much,got overly excited and accidentally peed in the pool....
And NO, it wasn't me.


----------



## slightlymad

And why wasnt it you? 

I really gotta stop watching cartoons at the bar. Only been going a week and already the bar thender is is hooking me up......


----------



## smileyface4u23

I really don't want to get up and to work in the morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe we have discovered a new black hole in the corporate offices of one of my company's clients. I know it's there because every report we've sent them for the last five years is missing, and I'm SURE it has nothing to do with their pi$$-poor filing system


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm tired.
Started scrapping and painting of the house last week.....this is going to take forever to do.


----------



## Monk

forever is a very long time


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well my computer is now alive and well again. All data inplace with no loses. Now that was scary.


----------



## smileyface4u23

It is way too nice to have to go to work tonight.


----------



## slightlymad

Think of it as living purgatory besides its only alittle paint


----------



## GothicCandle

grr instant messager hates me right now...


----------



## slightlymad

I aint doin notin tonigth so there


----------



## RoxyBlue

slightlymad said:


> I aint doin notin tonigth so there


Sometimes doin' nuthin' is the best thing you can do


----------



## debbie5

Why would our middle school offer Arabic as a language to study? I thought language curriculums were not just to learn a new language, but to be able to thereby sharpen your English language & grammar skills. How does Arabic help in that? I can see how learning Italian, German or Latin would help, but am baffled how Arabic can help. Any ideas?


----------



## Monk

debbie5 said:


> Why would our middle school offer Arabic as a language to study? I thought language curriculums were not just to learn a new language, but to be able to thereby sharpen your English language & grammar skills. How does Arabic help in that? I can see how learning Italian, German or Latin would help, but am baffled how Arabic can help. Any ideas?


It's the 'in' thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm guessing they offer Arabic because there's enough interest in learning it to support teaching a class.

I learned basic Spanish words when I was in grade school, took Latin and Spanish classes when I was in high school, and French classes when I was in college. Learning a foreign language definitely helped clear up some of the mysteries of English grammar for me. Don't know why, but it's true.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> Why would our middle school offer Arabic as a language to study? I thought language curriculums were not just to learn a new language, but to be able to thereby sharpen your English language & grammar skills. How does Arabic help in that? I can see how learning Italian, German or Latin would help, but am baffled how Arabic can help. Any ideas?


I'm sure there will be lots of jobs in the future at the FBI and CIA for those fluent in middle eastern languages.


----------



## Draik41895

Im back guys!

inresponse to an earlier question,that school must be wack ,my middle school teaches english only.

on a different note,im about to graduate 8th grade!!!!!!
lots of tests to do ,only about two more weeks of school.

my papa bird,yogi,died a week or two ago.

my sister got a pet kitten wally.

im working vigorously on my secret reaper prop

all i can think of for now.
Anybody miss me?


----------



## scareme

Missed you Draik. Sorry to hear about your bird. I've been off for a few days too. Still working on getting my Mom's estate settled. Almost done, just about two more weeks to go. And I end up in the hospital with my asthma. At least my husband got here Sat. to help me out. Now everything is falling on his shoulders. The staff here is great and I should be out in a few days, but I'll be slow to get back to work. Mostly just laying on the couch bossing him around. lol. At least this gives my time to get caught up on my 
forum reading.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

more scraping, siding and trim repair today......this is taking way too long to do.
Sorry to hear about your bird Draik and glad to see you back!

And scareme, we need to talk about that asthma thing, I've got some really good info!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I''m glad to see both Draik and scareme back. You guys help keep things lively here.


----------



## Spooky1

Scareme sorry to hear about your asthma. Hope you're back on your feet soon.

Draik, I hope your sisters new kitten wasn't the cause of the passing of papa bird.


----------



## debbie5

Yikes! glad everyone is still in one piece.

I have squirrels in my eaves & wallspace. I dind't really care until I woke up today and realized the entire house smells like pee. Ewwww.

On a happier note, a friend who lives in the boonies invited us to a cookout this weekend. They live on a wooded mountain, with a creek fulla critters (crawfish, fish, salamanders) at the bottom of the mountain. Everyone always has a blast; it's been a long time since we've all partied, so this will be so fun. I can't wait to go! 
Eldest DD (aka Draik's future wife) turned 12 yesterday, and DD #2 gets her 1st piano lesson today, so it's all good! Well, except the stinky house. LOL.


----------



## Spooky1

Our dog valiantly protects the yard from squirrels, but I'm not sure what she'd do if they were in the walls. She'd probable hide under the bed if she heard the noises in the walls.


----------



## Kaoru

Looking forward to Memorial Day weekend! Anyone else doing anithyng?


----------



## debbie5

Played with a friend's Chinese Crested dog...one that has hardly any fur. They feel neat/weird! 
And I am still in mourning that Adam Lambert didn't win "American Idol".


----------



## RoxyBlue

Kaoru said:


> Looking forward to Memorial Day weekend! Anyone else doing anithyng?


Spooky1 and I are going to Sandusky, OH (home of Cedar Point, the amusement park from HELL!!!!)(I worked there for seven summers during high school and college and am scarred for life now) to visit some of my family.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I try to stay off the roads as much as I can. If it doesnt rain I have yard work to do and a garden to start.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Played with a friend's Chinese Crested dog...one that has hardly any fur. They feel neat/weird!
> And I am still in mourning that Adam Lambert didn't win "American Idol".


I love those dogs! Their cute in their own way!

yeah, I'm listening to Adams songs he sung on repeat! But Kris was good too, as long as they both get record deals and such then thats good.



Kaoru said:


> Looking forward to Memorial Day weekend! Anyone else doing anithyng?


I'm taking the bus to town tomorrow all by my little self! Gonna go to a jewerly store, asian market, and camera store, among other places. So I'm very excited!


----------



## ededdeddy

Sorry to Draik..losing a pet sucks
Scareme hop you are doing well. I have some testing coming up for asthma. I hope I do not have it or it can be easily controlled
Good to hear about everyone's great plans..My family is going camping..I will be staying home because of my stupid work..Oh well can't have it all.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's another GLORIOUS day here in central Illinois. I'm looking forward to the holiday weekend and starting on my cemetary fence.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We'll be thinking of you, Ed, as we drive through PA today. If I knew where "Hotel Hell" was, I'd wave in your general direction as we passed by


----------



## Monk

RoxyBlue said:


> We'll be thinking of you, Ed, as we drive through PA today. If I knew where "Hotel Hell" was, I'd wave in your general direction as we passed by


I guess that's better than doing other things in his general direction.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Monk said:


> I guess that's better than doing other things in his general direction.


----------



## Spooky1

Since I'll be in the car too, I hope the farting is held to a minimum. 

Really honey it was the dog.


----------



## Draik41895

ah,crap.i just woke up ten minutes ago


----------



## scareme

Got discharged today. At least I'll be home for the holiday weekend. No big plans. Just working on getting the house ready. Just feels good to be home.


----------



## GothicCandle

the asian store is soooooo cool!!!!!!!!! I wish i had more money to spend to there!


----------



## Kaoru

Bleh! I feel like crap! Ended up having a death dream. I have not had this in a LONG time. Not since that last one a few years back about my mother, who is alive and well..but in that dream i felt I was older. This new death dream had me dreaming that my younger sister died and it had a recent feel to it. Very creepy, meh it was probably the late night chicken snack or something.


----------



## ededdeddy

JUst got home..Roxy I live right along I-81 just like 20 miles from the Maryland state line. I'm waving back. Spooky you can keep what your doing in my general direction.


----------



## debbie5

The lawn is mowed, laundry hanging out to dry, dishes are washed and lunch is simmering. My June Cleaver hormone must have kicked in today....
Now I'm just waiting for my hot handyman to come over & wall up the area where the squirrel is getting in. I hope the baby rodentia are out of the nest already! Momma squirrel had the nerve to eyeball me yesterday as she crawled down the tree. Dang critter....

Hope the handyman takes his shirt off....meeeoooowwwww!!


----------



## Spooklights

It was a beautiful day here today. Just got home from my friend's wedding, and the weather couldn't have been nicer. And wow, I still have two days off!


----------



## ededdeddy

Home from work..Everyone else in the family is camping..I 'll go see the before I go to work tonight. Sad..cuz I miss wife and daughter..Not sad..cuz I'm not missing the in laws..House is quiet expect for the four cats fighting over who gets to the food bowl first..Well at least it should be easy to sleep.


----------



## debbie5

Drove home at midnight from a party/bonfire in a horrendous lightning storm. Most of the road was next to wide open, treeless farm fields. I hate being scared like that. Makes me feel like such a GIRL.


----------



## trishaanne

WOOOOOHOOOOOOO........I'm BAAAACK!!! Got the new laptop for my birthday and the wireless card is good to go. Now all I need is some free time (LOL) to get online, which there is precious little of with both grandkids here all day every day.

Wanted to work on some props this weekend, since I haven't done anything yet this year, but there was a graduation party Friday night, into NY yesterday for Cirque de Soleil, we had to do a wedding today and tomorrow is a trip into Philadelphia to pick up my son from the airport after his little "booty call weekend" in Kentucky! Oh well, there's always next weekend to try to get some work done!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nice to have you back Pattie


----------



## ededdeddy

Home from work again..Family will be back today..So I need to sleep so I can spend time with them. According to UPS my new soccer jersey will be here tomorrow. Can't wait to see it. I ordered a cheap one.. Cheap because all i get to pick is size..Have no idea what style, brand name or more important the color. God I hope it is not girly colors. I'm not good enough to wear girly colors. Oh well i like surprises..so this will sure be one..


----------



## morgan8586

what was I thinking when I joined wieght watchers??? Oh yeah, the over eating issue and the belly that continues to expand over my belt.


----------



## ededdeddy

home again from work..Why did one of my bosses sit across from me in a meeting and act like he was disgusted to be in the same room this morning. I hope it was just because I don't match up to his cookie image of management..Where has everyone been..I rarely get two post on the same page left alone 4..


----------



## Draik41895

*OH MY GAWD!!!!!!*

well,I was watching Freddy VS. Jason yesterday and realized, Freddy looks A LOT like my grandpa!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scream1973

They dug the big giant hole in the backyard for the addition.. and poured the footings today : )


----------



## Bone Dancer

scream1973 said:


> They dug the big giant hole in the backyard for the addition.. and poured the footings today : )


So did you manage to get the bodies covered up before the concrete was poured?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Draik41895 said:


> *OH MY GAWD!!!!!!*
> 
> well,I was watching Freddy VS. Jason yesterday and realized, Freddy looks A LOT like my grandpa!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I would drink as much coffee as possible, and ne'er 'er sleep again, young man.


----------



## Draik41895

whats even worse is that he usually stays up all night


----------



## Johnny Thunder

EEK..........can you move? lol


----------



## Spooky1

We're back.


----------



## debbie5

I did so much heavy lifting & gardening work today, that I felt like I was doing a challenge on an episode of The Biggest Loser. Can't I just lay around & eat bacon & jelly doughnuts all day? Exercise, schmexercise....

Ow.


----------



## ededdeddy

getting ready for bed...life never ends on third shift..listening to MP3 player I'm getting for fathers day..Got my surprise soccer goalie jersey and it is kick a$$..Black and gold..couldn't have picked better if I had tried..


----------



## scream1973

Bone Dancer said:


> So did you manage to get the bodies covered up before the concrete was poured?


Dug em down deep enough they didnt show..


----------



## RoxyBlue

Car repairs sure don't come cheap sometimes.


----------



## debbie5

I am amazed that at my age, when confronted with rudeness, I am stunned speechless. 
Got a call from some association, asking for money. I nicely explained that due to hubby being out of work for so long, we didn't have any money to give, so could he just take me off his call list? He then said (snottily), "Well, we've never called you before so how can I take you off our list? (click)" 
Then, I went to the closest nursery to buy mulch & a few plants (trying to support the local economy & small business). Later on after I left, I found out I was charged almost double. So I went back & asked for a refund of the overcharge. It took them 25 minutes to figure out how to process this on their computer. Then, they gave me a credit slip. I explained I had paid cash & wanted the money back, whereupon the underling gets snippy & points to the NO REFUNDS, CREDIT ONLY sign. I explain that would make sense if I was bringing back a plant etc. but that they made an error, not me. Underling rolls his eyes at me & gets the Owner. Who RIPS the credit slip out of my hands and gives me cash, with a phoney thank you (and look of "Get the hell outta my place." ). I am really getting sick of being nice & keeping my cool while the other person is an a-hole. I worked in a hi-pressure customer service job for 10 + years and had people screaming on the phone at me all day, every day, and I never so much as hinted at being annoyed. WTH? he can't handle the pressure of me wanting my 10 bucks back? Grrrrr....and what irks me most is that it is so ingrained in my head (from work) to be polite no matter what, that I never am mean back or even let the person know they are being rotten. So not only am I frustrated with him, I am even madder that I was his "doormat". 

But, I did manage to make some kickass meatballs tonight, so all is good. LOL. Who needs Prozac when you have a perfect meatball?


----------



## debbie5

Wow. Blahblahblahblahblah.
I sure type a lot.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i think we are sort of in the same boat there debbie. the nearest wallmart is the worst walmart in San Antonio. rude customers, road rage in the parking lot and i found out the one woman i can't stand is now working there. ugh. i have a mind to stop shopping there.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

debbie5 said:


> I am amazed that at my age, when confronted with rudeness, I am stunned speechless.
> Got a call from some association, asking for money. I nicely explained that due to hubby being out of work for so long, we didn't have any money to give, so could he just take me off his call list? He then said (snottily), "Well, we've never called you before so how can I take you off our list? (click)"
> Then, I went to the closest nursery to buy mulch & a few plants (trying to support the local economy & small business). Later on after I left, I found out I was charged almost double. So I went back & asked for a refund of the overcharge. It took them 25 minutes to figure out how to process this on their computer. Then, they gave me a credit slip. I explained I had paid cash & wanted the money back, whereupon the underling gets snippy & points to the NO REFUNDS, CREDIT ONLY sign. I explain that would make sense if I was bringing back a plant etc. but that they made an error, not me. Underling rolls his eyes at me & gets the Owner. Who RIPS the credit slip out of my hands and gives me cash, with a phoney thank you (and look of "Get the hell outta my place." ). I am really getting sick of being nice & keeping my cool while the other person is an a-hole. I worked in a hi-pressure customer service job for 10 + years and had people screaming on the phone at me all day, every day, and I never so much as hinted at being annoyed. WTH? he can't handle the pressure of me wanting my 10 bucks back? Grrrrr....and what irks me most is that it is so ingrained in my head (from work) to be polite no matter what, that I never am mean back or even let the person know they are being rotten. So not only am I frustrated with him, I am even madder that I was his "doormat".
> 
> But, I did manage to make some kickass meatballs tonight, so all is good. LOL. Who needs Prozac when you have a perfect meatball?


The moral of the story is, it doesn't pay to be nice.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Spooky1 said:


> Prettyghoul, are you finally getting some rain? I notice on the radar map that at least some parts of Florida were getting rained on.


Spooky1, thank you for thinking of me.

The day after I wished this on HF it rained; I timed it, it rained for 23 minutes. After that it rained a bit every day for a week. I thought the rainy season had come but it stopped; although it rained for about five minutes today.

I now kind of wonder if wishes come true on HF.

I now wish my well returns to normal. lol.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Just getting over a stomach bug, thankful my little guy didn't get the aches and pains I got with it!


----------



## ededdeddy

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Just getting over a stomach bug, thankful my little guy didn't get the aches and pains I got with it!


I know the feeling. I hate being sick and then seeing my girl get sick..I feel kinda guilty that I gave it to her.


----------



## slightlymad

Ugh thursday and I still havent had time to clean up fro the weekend party


----------



## Spooky1

PrettyGhoul, I've got plenty of water in my backyard for your well. We had a couple thunderstorms come through today and we had a river flowing through our yard.

backyard 052809 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## debbie5

I found this today & like it:
"When I was young, I used to admire intelligent people; as I grow older, I admire kind people."

-Abraham Joshua Heschel


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> I found this today & like it:
> "When I was young, I used to admire intelligent people; as I grow older, I admire kind people."
> 
> -Abraham Joshua Heschel


Thats a good saying. Intelligence is debatable. Some of the smartest people in the world were very bad at other subjects(Albert Einstein never finished school right? did he drop out? I don't remember.)

Got some black and white film for the old 1962 camera I've got. I love old style photos!!! yay!


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> Got some black and white film for the old 1962 camera I've got. I love old style photos!!! yay!


Pictures taken in black & white automatically seem more artistic to me for some reason. They also last considerably longer than color photos.


----------



## Spooky1

Another day and more thunderstorms and a flooded backyard again. Now I've got to put the mulch that washed out of our flowerbed beds back. Good thing we have a fence or all the mulch would have ended up in the neighbors yard.


----------



## debbie5

Paid off all my/our debt today. Took all of 10 minutes to blow through my bank account. Except for a tiny portion left on our mortgage, and a buckfiddycent in library fines, we are debt free. Didn't lose the house, or have to sell a kidney (or child). I want to put a sign on my 11 year old station wagon that says "MY CAR MAY BE FUGLY, BUT IT'S PAID FOR!"
From the depths of despair & debt last year, to poor but FREE now! YAY!

Credit cards baaaaaaaaad; cash gooooooood.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations, debbie! "Poor but free" beats the hell out of debt and despair any day.


----------



## debbie5

Thank you...there is not a happier woman on the planet right now.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Good for you debbie. It's a great feeling!

I just got notification from my son's baseball coach about the team uniforms, rotation, etc. Their first game is Monday.

Their team colors are Orange with Black writing!!!!!!!! Those are MY kind of colors! lol


----------



## trishaanne

Congratulations Deb....wish I was close to being debt free.

Awesome uniform colors Kellie...they must have chosen them just for you..hehehe.

Does having really bad thoughts about your mother-in-law get you a one way ticket to hell.....cause if so, I'm on my way!!! :devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

trishaanne said:


> Does having really bad thoughts about your mother-in-law get you a one way ticket to hell.....cause if so, I'm on my way!!! :devil:


Maybe you could try having some not-so-bad thoughts and just end up in Purgatory


----------



## trishaanne

Hehehe....too late though. The whole fricken family is pissing me off!


----------



## Adam I

I found this in the yard.









Zombie Cat ?


----------



## GothicCandle

Happy Birthday Danny Elfman!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well at least I got half the yard mowed before the rain started again. Going to have to rent a baler to do the bottom half. Mmmm round or square bales?


----------



## Don Givens

They won't let me on Haunt Forum at work any more so as the left over pot roast said to the left over meat loaf "curses............ foiled again"


----------



## Spooky1

Bummer Don. So far I havn't caught any grief from our "IT" guy. He's a friend, so I'd get some warning if there were any complaints.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm glad I work in a place where surfing is allowed as long as your work is up to date. Also, I think my boss is the biggest net surfer in the company.


----------



## morgan8586

morgan8586 said:


> what was I thinking when I joined wieght watchers??? Oh yeah, the over eating issue and the belly that continues to expand over my belt.


Today was my 2nd weigh in. I lost five pounds! A whole bunch more to go.....:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Adam I said:


> I found this in the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zombie Cat ?


:lolkin: i know the feeling, my sisters cat has brought in two dead birds and a headless lizard....ewwwwww! so gross!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

this is something odd, i was taking care of my sister that just had surgery yesterday when my young cousin called me and told me of a radio station that used to be a rap/r&b station that went out of business and has been replaced by a station that plays christmas music 365 days a year....so he gave me the station adress and i checked it out and lo and behold it was true. its 106.7 fm.

lol if i am ever in the dumps about anytime, christmas cheer is just a flick of the switch away


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

I hope Reaper comes back for another season. From what I read the show is cancelled. 
The next season of Supernatural should be interesting.


----------



## GothicCandle

it is hotter then hades in here!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Who the hell wants to listen to Xmas music 365?? that would just SPOIL it....


----------



## debbie5

And I think WalMart's Orangette soda is the diggity bomb of caffiene free orange sodas.


----------



## Draik41895

Graduation this Thursday!!!!!!!!
Great America trip Tuesday!!!!!!!


----------



## scareme

Just got back to Oklahoma yesterday. After being gone for three months there is alot to get caught up on around here. I did have three boxes of Halloween props waiting for me. It's like Christmas again. Loved the masks, Jdubbya. Kids are coming over for supper tonight to see me.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Draik41895 said:


> Graduation this Thursday!!!!!!!!
> Great America trip Tuesday!!!!!!!


Don't tell me they are turning you loose, congrates .


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bone Dancer said:


> Don't tell me they are turning you loose, congrates .


Just for the summer. They'll lock him up again SOON!


----------



## Spooklights

Congratulations, Draik! Stay safe on your trip.


----------



## Spooky1

After taking a week off from work, it's back to the office Monday.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well a couple more days of yard work and I will be able to start on props again.


----------



## GothicCandle

I asked mom when in september I could start decorating and she said I can't till late october!!!! But ah, just wait till she leaves for the first time in september to the store or some social event, when she gets home wont she be surprised lol


----------



## debbie5

Hubby watched the 5 year old all day, taking her to the park, out to eat, to a playground & a movie. He came home at 4pm and flopped in bed, exhausted. Bwahahahaha! Now he knows why I am beat at night- and *I* also have to make dinner, do laundry and wash kids & put jammies on before I fall into exhaustion. 
And he wonders why the dishes don't get washed- because I am not HOME most of the day, and when I am home, I'm beat! it is satisfying to see him as wiped out as I get....

I spent my day with twelve year old girls at DD's bowling birthday party. I love to bowl, but man, am I out of practice (and shape)! The ol' legs & back sure aren't as flexible as they were when I was 12 and played in a league every weekend! Back sez: ccreeaaakkk! when I try to throw the ball. LMAO. I am so friggin old. I finally limbered up the third game and bowled a decent game.


----------



## Revenant

morgan8586 said:


> Today was my 2nd weigh in. I lost five pounds! A whole bunch more to go.....:googly:


You're going at pretty much the same rate as me, around 2 a week. I've been on their program for... um tuesday will be the week 12 weigh in I think. I'm down 25 lbs. This week I crossed the 200 line. Diggity. I won't be scraping on the bottom while kayaking nearly as much this summer heheheh

Stay the course and don't beat yourself up on the zero or +lbs weeks... just correct course and keep going.


----------



## Revenant

Finally tossed that lame-assed excuse for a glue gun and bought one that worked. Thirteen bucks at True Value... 60 Watts of blazing thermoplastic fury







. Yes. OH yes. I'm doin' some GLUIN' now, baby. At that price I could get one for every color... yikes better not think about that too much I'm very good at rationalizing...


----------



## Devils Chariot

finished my secret reaper prop and started sculpting a little frankenstien's monster bust for my hun buns desk at work. haunt building starts in one month.


----------



## debbie5

Up at 6 am taking a pregnancy test. False alarm. Don't need a new baby at *44*. YIKES.

Off now to eat my Kashi Gerbil Food.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I kinda like that Kashi Gerbil Food (which we also affectionately refer to as "Colon Blow" a la SNL). For a high fiber food, it's not bad at all.


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 1st is...

Pen Pal Day
Flip a Coin Day
National Go Barefoot Day


----------



## debbie5

Anyone have any ideas how to tell my computer to stop spitting out messages? it keeps trying to install Adobe Flash Player ActiveX setup, and I am gettng a ..."blahblah can't install this as you have an unsupported operating system"... (duh, I know that) then it makes me click "OK", then I get ANOTHER box saying "unpacking data"...it does this every time I hit enter. I can't get rid of it, AND I can't find the freakin' Adobe prompt/file on my computer to delete it. Grrr...any advice on where to look?


----------



## ededdeddy

NO clue..Just got home from yearly physical...Doctor says in great shape need to lower blood pressure..I told him you sit here and wait, knowing what is coming and tell me your Blood pressure wouldn't be up a little..He chuckled..then told me I need to lower my blood pressure..Also a little overweight..DAMN..was hoped to be able to spend another year being lazy..Good thing the family just got me an MP3 player..Doc said running everyday would be good.I still don't believe him..Doesn't sound good to me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like your daughter needs to get you moving around more, ed Tell her you need her to be your exercise coach - I'll bet she can whip you into shape.

My suggestion is to start with walking rather than running - less apt to hurt something that way. Unless you walk in sandals that don't provide arch support and end up getting plantar fasciitis like I did.

Aside from getting in shape, you can actually lower your blood pressure by doing a few minutes of a slow breathing exercise daily. There are variations on how to do this, but one method simply involves breathing in for four seconds, then breathing out for four seconds, and repeating several times. It's very calming, too.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Anyone have any ideas how to tell my computer to stop spitting out messages? it keeps trying to install Adobe Flash Player ActiveX setup, and I am gettng a ..."blahblah can't install this as you have an unsupported operating system"... (duh, I know that) then it makes me click "OK", then I get ANOTHER box saying "unpacking data"...it does this every time I hit enter. I can't get rid of it, AND I can't find the freakin' Adobe prompt/file on my computer to delete it. Grrr...any advice on where to look?


Are you using Internet Explorer? If so, what version?
If you are using IE, I would suggest trying Firefox instead since it disables most ActiveX widgets.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Aside from getting in shape, you can actually lower your blood pressure by doing a few minutes of a slow breathing exercise daily. There are variations on how to do this, but one method simply involves breathing in for four seconds, then breathing out for four seconds, and repeating several times. It's very calming, too.

Roxy is right, but that should be "breath in slowly" other wise you will hyper ventalate. Close your eyes too and think of some place plesant.


----------



## trishaanne

I'm sitting here, praying for a winning lottery ticket or a rich relative to leave me some money, so I can get the hell away from the family. Everything everyone, except the husband and grandkids, does is pissing me off and getting on my last nerve. Just the fact that they are breathing is irritating me. I think I need a vacation!


----------



## ededdeddy

Just started to rain as i got home from work..Roxy I am at times very active, I play ice hockey and just started playing some soccer..Key words are some and at times..I only really get the chances to play on weekends..Doc thinks little bit everyday would be better than a whole bunch just on weekends.. but breathing is something I do a lot of..so should be able to find extra time for that.thanks


----------



## Vlad

Good thing you have me around Pattie................


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Vlad said:


> Good thing you have me around Pattie................


You're not helping. 

Pattie, pack your bags and head here to get away from the madness!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

update

so ive been off the forum for a while

finally got into the new house. after being put off for 3 months
am no longer single (thank god) 3 years was long enough.
...well thats it haha
been busy with a new girl and moving 
shes pretty awesome though... big zombie fan!


----------



## Spooky1

Glad to have you back, Bloodshed. Congrats on the new zombie fan girl . Don't forget about us.


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 2nd is National Bubba Day!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i wont spooky! now that we are settled in the house im looking forward to wasting the day the best way i know how!. with you guys! haha


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to see you back, bloodshed. Now what's all this about some new young lady?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Who the hell wants to listen to Xmas music 365?? that would just SPOIL it....


don't know. i was totally surprised and yes, i have been listening to it a couple days now...not really complaining..especially when my fav song 'santa baby' comes on.


----------



## Spooky1

Why am I here when I should be exercing and then going to bed?


----------



## debbie5

Woke up & still tired(yawn). Child of the Corn is up, so looks like I gotta do the one-ear-open-for-trouble mommy nap on the couch. Bananas aren't ripe enough for the Cheerios this morning- dang. Gotta take the garage sale skunk puppets I purchased off the clothes line (they needed a good wash). Looks odd to have skunks on a line.
Good night...again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Why am I here when I should be exercing and then going to bed?


Well, somebody has to stay up late to play games with the West Coasters


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Fractured a tooth yesterday....on a burger no less (wasn't even that good!)
It had a piece of bone in it.
Got a temp filling in and have to go back for a root canal and cap.....
Nice way to ruin a day!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Fractured a tooth yesterday....on a burger no less (wasn't even that good!)
> It had a piece of bone in it.
> Got a temp filling in and have to go back for a root channel and cap.....
> Nice way to ruin a day!!


EEEWWWWW!

I hate finding things in food that aren't supposed to be there.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Fractured a tooth yesterday....on a burger no less (wasn't even that good!)
> It had a piece of bone in it.
> Got a temp filling in and have to go back for a root channel and cap.....
> Nice way to ruin a day!!


I just got a temp crown too. But I broke this tooth 7 years ago. Like half of it was gone, but giant filling that made it weak also kept the rest of it together. Cost me $1000, a and that's with my new ultra premium dental insurance!

That's 4 crowns this year. I broke another tooth last fathers day, and had to have a root canal. They filled the void with dental gold and stuck a crown on it. While they were doing that, they broke the tooth next to it! It turns out I'm one of the <2% of people who are allergic to pure gold. That took a million trips to the allergist and like 6 months to figure out. During that time I had a terrible rash all over my body. I went to a new dentist because the last one broke my good tooth, and he's like "oh yeah, I have seen that before, your allergic to gold, we'll just take it out" SO I had to have that tooth redone! F**King F**k I hate dentist!

Next week I get my final crown and close the book on that chapter of my life!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well Craig...that really SUCKS!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like there's a market here for those hot glue teeth They'd be a whole lot cheaper than crowns, too.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

epoxy crossed my mind!


----------



## Vlad

> Pattie, pack your bags and head here to get away from the madness!


Out of the frying pan and into the fire!


----------



## Spooky1

It's raining again. Did I somehow get transported to Seattle?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Darn, my regular car mechanic closed up for good. I been going there for almost 20 years. It was the kind of place you could go and say its doing this or that and they wouldnt try to sell you more then you really needed. I dont know how many times I would come limping in with my car and they would stop what they were doing and get me going again. And if it was just a small thing they would just fix it and wave me on. Now I am looking for a new place to go.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

LAZZZZZZY day


i love it...im hungry though and that presents a problem since there no food in the new house and i dont want to go anywhere


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> Darn, my regular car mechanic closed up for good. I been going there for almost 20 years. It was the kind of place you could go and say its doing this or that and they wouldnt try to sell you more then you really needed. I dont know how many times I would come limping in with my car and they would stop what they were doing and get me going again. And if it was just a small thing they would just fix it and wave me on. Now I am looking for a new place to go.


There's a garage like that here that we go to for car fixes. Mechanics like that are hard to find anymore.


----------



## Spooky1

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> LAZZZZZZY day
> 
> i love it...im hungry though and that presents a problem since there no food in the new house and i dont want to go anywhere


Bloodshed, no delivery places near your new house?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hmmmmm dominos it its


----------



## Draik41895

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I graduated 8th grade today.hehe


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for you to get a job now, Draik

Hey, go back and get rid of some of those exclamation points! They're making the post too wide for my monitor:googly:


----------



## ededdeddy

HOme from work and more rain..How am I to start exercising if it's raining out? I'm not trying to be lazy just lucky I guess


----------



## RoxyBlue

ededdeddy said:


> HOme from work and more rain..How am I to start exercising if it's raining out? I'm not trying to be lazy just lucky I guess


Run under an umbrella


----------



## Revenant

I finally did it.

I broke down and bought a bucky.

I really can't afford luxury spending right now but with the special on I figured I'll never see that price again... under 80 bucks delivered. And lately I've been thinking... anybody who calls himself a haunter and doesn't even have his own haunt has to at LEAST have his own Bucky.

Oh and hey Congratulations Draik!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Rev!


----------



## Draik41895

thanks everyone,schools out now too YAY!!!!



Revenant said:


> I finally did it.
> 
> I broke down and bought a bucky.
> 
> I really can't afford luxury spending right now but with the special on I figured I'll never see that price again... under 80 bucks delivered. And lately I've been thinking... anybody who calls himself a haunter and doesn't even have his own haunt has to at LEAST have his own Bucky.
> 
> Oh and hey Congratulations Draik!


i actually dont have a haunt or a bucky but with the money i got for graduating, and the sale I could get one.But i figure most will be going to video games...We shall see


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Draik. Enjoy your care free summer. It won't be long before you'll have to work during the summer.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Draik41895 said:


> i actually dont have a haunt or a bucky but with the money i got for graduating, and the sale I could get one.But i figure most will be going to video games...We shall see


Video games come and go but a bucky - that's a keeper!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Great purchase Rev!

I just finished planting a bunch of flowers in pots for the patio. I also planted some replacement beans for the ones that got annihilated in a t-storm a few weeks back... 

In the meantime, tomorrow is my birthday. Mr. W asked me what I wanted to do and I said that I wanted to start my cemetary fence. So that's what I'll be up to tomorrow!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy Birthday Tomorrow, Ms Wicked!


----------



## IMU

Time to adopt a new dog ... way too quiet without one now


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope you find a lovely dog to share your life soon, IMU. And it's sweet of you to think of adopting one. There are so many in need of a good home.


----------



## debbie5

Wait- WHAT bucky sale? All my bluckys (yig)are cracking & I "need" a bucky! Do tell..are these the 4th quality ones from thatwebsitewhosenameIdon'trecall?


----------



## debbie5

And congrats, Draik. Kids here are in school 'til June 25!
Hey-I got my 1st summer job in 8th grade working in Youth Conservation Corps through the county. Good money when you're 14! That can buy lllottssssss of video games!


----------



## Draik41895

oh yeah,forgot to mention, I also got the movie Monster Squad ! YAY!!!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Geeeee Kellie, your such a romantic. Hubby askes what you want to do on your birthday and you want to work on your cemetry fence. I think you should get the haunter of the year award for that. Well here is a HAPPY BIRTHDAY from me. Have a geat day no matter what you do.


----------



## IMU

Been approved for a home visit, getting closer to adding a new pooch to our home! Yep, always adopted our pets ... this will be the 4th pet we rescued! Can't wait ...


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

congrats draik! the next 4 years will fly by like nothing. start saving for your tux for prom


----------



## Spooky1

IMU said:


> Been approved for a home visit, getting closer to adding a new pooch to our home! Yep, always adopted our pets ... this will be the 4th pet we rescued! Can't wait ...


Glad to hear you'll be getting another rescue dog, IMU. Post some pics when you get the new pooch.


----------



## GothicCandle

i had a "It's halloween and I'm not ready" dream last night. Oh how I hate those.

but maybe it was a sign of good luck to come, because i went to a garage sale and scored big time! I got a severed foot(with pant leg) and four foam tombstones, a witches costume(to use on a prop, its too small for me) two witches hats(can never have too many of those lol) two pumpkin treat buckets/bags, a ghost mask, some plastic fence, and a black rose. All for the wopping price of 3$!

edit*
and also some wall candle holders!


----------



## ededdeddy

Wow great score from a yard sale


----------



## RoxyBlue

Holy crap, Gothic, all that for just $3.00?!!!! I'm SO living in the wrong neighborhood!


----------



## IMU

You don't have to tell me Roxy ... nothing on this side either! 

Great score GC!


----------



## GothicCandle

your telling me! I so love good sales!

I used the witch costume today to make a better figure for my witch Grizelda and I made a whole new one for a vampire mask i got at a different garage sale weeks ago. My mom pointed out that the vampire figure looks like michael jackson, so we have named it michael. lol. I need to buy some black wigs when the season hits, charlotte, michael, Grizelda, and a prop named Rasputin all share the same wig right now...lol I'll take pictues for yall when I get new batterys for the camera.


----------



## ededdeddy

I'm going to auction today maybe I'll have good luck and find some cool things..Yeah right Like I have GC's luck..


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think Gothic has a yin and yang thing going. Her fantastic luck with sales counterbalances her bad luck with computers


----------



## Bone Dancer

Another cool rainy day. Good day to make a pot of soup and bake cookies. Mmmmm I am thinking peanut butter cookies maybe.


----------



## Fangs

why oh why oh why oh why oh why oh why oh why...................


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 8th is: 
Best Friend's Day - day to honor those you call your "best friend."

Name Your Poison Day - day to select among a number of options. If you're like me, your options will include adult bevvies...

Upsy Daisy Day - day for everyone to get up gloriously, gratefully, and gleefully.

Who the heck thought that last one up? Maybe I can combine "Name Your Poison Day" and "Upsy Daisy Day" so I get to choose what poison to give the person who gets up "gloriously, gratefully, and gleefully"?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Another day scraping in any free time...did find that the front door of the house is original to 1835....scraping 170 years of paint was.....interesting.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> I think Gothic has a yin and yang thing going. Her fantastic luck with sales counterbalances her bad luck with computers


I think your right! If only the two could somehow both be good luck though.


----------



## debbie5

Hey- FE. I have a question about your scraping...my house is almost 100 years old and the porch columns and railings have badly alligatored paint.(We just painted over all the cracking & mess when we first moved in 8 years ago, but now it needs fresh paint and a really thorough paint job). We used chem stripper on the porch decking to even it out and get up all the old paint, but don't want to do THAT again. PITA. What process are you using to smooth out the underlying paint after you scrape? Or are you just taking it all off with a sander? I am reluctant to sand due to lead paint & kiddys being around. Was going to rent some special foo-foo, heated paint remover but too many $$$.

Do tell. I can't stand to scrape exteriors..all the old paint chips blow all over the place...


----------



## debbie5

Buuuurrp. Good Chinese for lunch.


----------



## GothicCandle

earlier today i was gonna post something really cool here and now i cant remember what....


----------



## scareme

Inquiring minds want to know... what?


----------



## Ghostess

I think I might actually work on .... *gasp* ... a PROP today!!!!!!! (For the first time since like last October.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> earlier today i was gonna post something really cool here and now i cant remember what....


I hate when that happens:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

My DVR is acting up and I need to take it back to Comcast, but I'm hoping I can watch everything I've recorded (it's 67% full) before it dies entirely. Otherwise I'll never know what happened on the last couple months of 24, Fringe and Chuck.


----------



## IMU

Why does adopting a dog HAVE to take so dang long?


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> Why does adopting a dog HAVE to take so dang long?


Hopefully it's a sign that the rescue group wants to be sure the match is a good one so the dog doesn't end up back on the street. Those are the kind you want to work with.

Then again, maybe they're just plain disorganized...


----------



## Revenant

WooHOOOOOO!!!!!!

I gots me a BUCKY!!!!!!!! :biggrineton:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Rev! Take a family shot with him and post it


----------



## Spooky1

Yea Rev, congrats on the new family member.


----------



## IMU

Nice addition to the family Rev ... where's the updated family pic?  LOL

Well Roxy ... actually, it wasn't a good sign. Seems the person who was supposed to interview us is MIA so they are gonna try somebody else "soon" ... :googly:


----------



## smileyface4u23

Just tracked my new bucky...it'll be here tomorrow!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

my mom is so funny. she just gave me 500 plastic forks to use for the prop contest over at themadlab.com she just had them hidden somewhere for like family get togethers and church things. lol.


----------



## Bone Dancer

500 plastic forks, just in case?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, you know, you can never have too many forks


----------



## Draik41895

Yay! I got Pride and Prejudice And Zombies yesterday!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> Yay! I got Pride and Prejudice And Zombies yesterday!


Spooky1 and I have both read it. Let us know what you think of it (he liked the zombie parts and I liked the Jane Austen parts).


----------



## Draik41895

ive only read the first chapter so far(mostly because im lazy) but i like it already.I never got through the original though,but it is fun to see the differences between the two


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Sooky1 and I have both read it. Let us know what you think of it (he liked the zombie parts and I liked the Jane Austen parts).


Is it a bad sign when my wife misspells my user name? Is she confusing me with Sookie from the Charlaine Harris books?


----------



## Draik41895

oooh!!!!!!She got some 'splainin to do!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, it looks as if he does because I saw the error and fixed it before I saw his post


----------



## Spooky1

Ah but I copied your post Roxy, so there's evidence, even though you edited your post.


----------



## Draik41895

looks like your up next roxy


----------



## IMU

HA ... I thought I saw another post a day or so ago that had *DRAMA* listed as being a 'problem'! LOL  :googly: 

OK ... now who's next?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Got home from work and found my new Bucky waiting on my porch. Guess today wasn't such a bad day after all.


----------



## scareme

You know you're a haunter when skeletons on your porch make you happy. And you know you're among friends when people read your post and think "Way to go smiley!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Ah but I copied your post Roxy, so there's evidence, even though you edited your post.


No, no, it must have been Draik hacking your post to make it look as if there were evidence:googly:


----------



## Devils Chariot

be careful, if the label says "cools the burn" it will make some of your stuff burn. Just saying. Tingly!


----------



## GothicCandle

I made a pair of antelers today. not sure if thats spelled right.


----------



## debbie5

Nothing is creepier than being up late at night, online, with a quiet, dark house..and all of a sudden the dog starts growling while he's in his crate. Like I want to go in the room with him and FIND OUT what is making him growl!
I was brave & went in, only to find the horrible intruder he was growling at was the reflection from the new high velocity fan. (sigh). This is the dog that nothing fazes, but who cowers at the sight of (gasp!) a horrible baby bunny on the lawn! RUN AWAY! RUN AWAY FROM THE SCARY BUNNY! LOL.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Nothing is creepier than being up late at night, online, with a quiet, dark house..and all of a sudden the dog starts growling while he's in his crate. Like I want to go in the room with him and FIND OUT what is making him growl!
> I was brave & went in, only to find the horrible intruder he was growling at was the reflection from the new high velocity fan. (sigh). This is the dog that nothing fazes, but who cowers at the sight of (gasp!) a horrible baby bunny on the lawn! RUN AWAY! RUN AWAY FROM THE SCARY BUNNY! LOL.


LOL, my dog often growls and barks at some of my props and at the cat when she is misbehaving(I'm gonna tell on you!)


----------



## IMU

Home visit with the dog rescue this afternoon! Fingers crossed!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good luck to you, IMU! Hope they show up this time.


----------



## Spooky1

Good luck IMU, I'm sure all will go well.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

My MIL just called to tell us our old house in England, The Old School, is up for sale. Apart from the furniture, it looks exactly the same!

http://www.savills.co.uk/residentialsearch/propertydetail.aspx?pID=248277


----------



## Spooky1

Ms. W, that's a great looking house.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautiful house, Ms W. When did you live there?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Thanks!

Roxy, we lived there for eight years, from '96-'04. It was our first home together as newlyweds and the house where we started our family. Both boys were born in England. I'm not sure if you know, but Mr. W is English. He was working in Chicago when we met, and got transferred back to England ten days after we got married.

MIL keeps us informed about what's going on there!

Upon looking more at the pics, the wisteria has gone downhill. Mr. W and I took pride in our garden.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Love that house!

so, the tooth has been removed and the graph is in, pain is WAY better than yesterday!


----------



## IMU

Cool house!

Oooow ... glad the pain is better ... hate tooth aches


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll see if I have a current pic of what I've been working on....I know I have one on my phone....not great but may be the only one at this time.


----------



## Devils Chariot

first haunt crew meeting this weekend! I'll bring my bucky and clean it up while everyone hashes out what they want to do. and I'll drop that $20 prop video on them.


----------



## spideranne

I am going to finish something this weekend instead of having a bunch of things in progress. If I don't post a finished prop by Monday, yell at me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

spideranne said:


> I am going to finish something this weekend instead of having a bunch of things in progress. If I don't post a finished prop by Monday, yell at me.


Yay, a new prop to look at!:googly:

We'll be on the lookout for it, Spider:ninja:


----------



## debbie5

I was missing a cool paper mache head that I take to our "Women's Bible Study" meetings (aka get together with the gals & drink). Looked all over the house for it. Found it today in the ~~logical~~ storage spot: inside the crockpot. WTH??
Sweet J*sus, I need a maid.


----------



## morgan8586

Go Pens!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Ms. Wicked said:


> My MIL just called to tell us our old house in England, The Old School, is up for sale. Apart from the furniture, it looks exactly the same!
> 
> http://www.savills.co.uk/residentialsearch/propertydetail.aspx?pID=248277


beautiful house! i lived in england for a short while when i was six. beautiful place to live. especcially out in the country!


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> I was missing a cool paper mache head that I take to our "Women's Bible Study" meetings (aka get together with the gals & drink). Looked all over the house for it. Found it today in the ~~logical~~ storage spot: inside the crockpot. WTH??
> Sweet J*sus, I need a maid.


LOL I once found an eletric candle in a cuberd next to the potatos. which was annoying cause it was january and i couldn't found it at hallloween.


----------



## debbie5

Do NOT take Ambien and then (when you think it hasn't kicked in) clean house. I have no memory of where I put things! But why the head in the crock pot? Well, it DOES fit nicely in there...would be nice to add a plastic one to a pot of stew at a Halloween party...
Man, I am so sick. Some little rug rat coughed right in my face at the Saratoga kids' museum last week.He was sick as a dog. I knew I was gonna come down with his disease. And my allergies are still nuts from exposure to my friend's expensive wool, Iranian rug last night.Gack. Thank g*d for eyedrops. Pataday is the bomb. (coughcoughcough)


----------



## debbie5

HEY, FE! Whatcha stripping/ed the door with?


----------



## debbie5

Hubby got his job location changed. To tell me this, he called and started with, "Mongo but pawn in game of life". 
See how that goes? some days ya wanna stab your spouse and possibly do hard time, and others, they just make ya laugh. Maybe I can rent him out to be used as a roof spider tie-down weight.
Hmmmmm...(scratching chin)

Okay, I am going to stop posting and go lie in bed and choke on my swollen tonsils all night. Til the morrow....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Haven't worked on the door yet. All I have been using has been a 2 inch scrapper and my 5&1. Lack of a vapor barrier in this house has pushed (popped) a lot of the of the paint.
I should really post a picture.
Hope you're felling better this morning!!


debbie5 said:


> HEY, FE! Whatcha stripping/ed the door with?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Please dont let it rain until I am done mowing the lawn.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I hear you Bill, that's why I'm here this morning.....raining.
Only half the front yard is done.....


Bone Dancer said:


> Please dont let it rain until I am done mowing the lawn.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ok, here is where I started with the scraping...








back of the house, second floor.....
I discovered that everything above the second floor windows is all original wood from 1835.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love those old houses, FE, but not the amount of manual labor it takes to keep one in shape


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I had an old house when I lived in San Francisco. The upkeep was wayyyyy too much for me.When I moved here, it was brand new for me.Less home repair equals more Halloween $$$$$$$.
Is that a crime? I am far too old to be stripping paint and refinishing floors. Besides, it can be difficult to swing a hammer with a beer in your hands and not hurt yourself. See,I'm saving on medical bills too...........
(Furr,who can justify just about ANYTHING, if need be.)


----------



## smileyface4u23

It's really nice outside right now. Hubby is grilling us some delicious hamburgers for dinner. Hope it manages to be as nice tomorrow when we go to the zoo.


----------



## IMU

Been a bad day today - just did one heck of a job smashing 2 toes and then I have to drive 8 hrs tomorrow to pick up our new pooch! Guess it's not ALL bad ... just hurts like hell! 

Pics of the pooch tomorrow ... now, time for pills!


----------



## debbie5

Oooooo..FE! I love those houses. Can't remember what the style is called, but does it also have those shoebox sized rectangular windows in the front? I love the proportions of the houses like yours. There are a few around here on farmlands. 

And I couldn't agree more, Wyatt about the PITA aspect of having an older house. But I like that older houses feel "heavy" and solid. I am the only one of my friends who isn't in the suburbs in a McMansion or 1960's ranch; I actually like my squeaky floors, plaster & horsehair walls and cool & roomy front porch. But I do admire their blemish free, brandynew houses with all the amenities. I am just happy if my windows can open all the way when it's humid outside.


----------



## debbie5

wait! IMU got the pooch! Do tell! Male? female? what's it like? what's the rescue history? 
how exciting! Congrats!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats IMU! On the new dog, not smashing your toes. Look forward to seeing pics.


----------



## IMU

Just got home with our boy ... an 8 hour trip that was well worth the drive! 

Rio is a very handsome fellow with the softest eyes and a personality to match. He is a big guy with a gentle spirit. He gets along great with others and just a laid back kinda guy. He is a Border Collie, Australian Shepherd [Mix], about 2 years old and is 64 pounds.


----------



## Black Cat

IMU he's gorgeous. What a sweet face. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

IMU, Rio looks like a great mix. With those two breeds he'll need lots of exercise. He'll probably play fetch for hours.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What Black Cat said - his face is just wonderful! Congratulations on your new family member, IMU!


----------



## GothicCandle

Aww Rio is so cute. I'm glad he got a good home. My neighbors dog is named Rio too.
We got a new member of the house hold too today....lol
















It's got gliding eyeballs put into a wig head and then the mask pined on. the first picture is it upright and the second is laying down.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am sorry to say your new vampire is not nearly as cute as Rio, Gothic

Your mom must love living with your props


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

House cleaning today and it's so nice out!


----------



## Spooky1

I finally fixed our porch railing this weekend (I told myself no prop work until I got it done), so now I can get started on my tombstone peeper.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I finally fixed our porch railing this weekend (I told myself no prop work until I got it done), so now I can get started on my tombstone peeper.


..."and there was great rejoicing"

Of course, now I need to finish sanding and painting the kitchen island.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

broke Joseph's pool out today.....now it's ready.
It's even big enough for me


----------



## Spooky1

I really need to fix our shed this summer, but must build props!


----------



## Spooky1

Today is Ride to Work Day (Motorcycles & Scooters) and 

Nature Photography Day (so go out and take some pictures au natural)


----------



## Monk

I took nature pictures this weekend but I'm not allowed to talk about it until after the trial.


----------



## RoxyBlue

spideranne said:


> I am going to finish something this weekend instead of having a bunch of things in progress. If I don't post a finished prop by Monday, yell at me.


Did you post yet or should we start yelling at you now?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

1 hr 20 mins in the pool...he still wants more....LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> 1 hr 20 mins in the pool...he still wants more....LOL


Has he gotten all wrinkly yet?


----------



## Monk

wrinkly is a silly word


----------



## smileyface4u23

I hate waiting for the dr's office to call me back...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ok, summer is officially here, I cleaned out the back set of my car and the trunk.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I sure wish someone would clean out the back seat and trunk of _my_ car!


----------



## Draik41895

Such a good book


----------



## Draik41895

smileyface4u23 said:


> I sure wish someone would clean out the back seat and trunk of _my_ car!


5 buck and its a deal


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yes, wrinkles...me or him? LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer

Draik41895 said:


> 5 buck and its a deal


I will pay you five bucks, but I wont cover the air fair.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

who cares, that's a deal.....they can live in your basement!


----------



## Draik41895

cool,wait,they!?


----------



## spideranne

RoxyBlue said:


> Did you post yet or should we start yelling at you now?


Completely yell at me!!! I'm obsessing about what I need to get done and yet I've stalled at actual activity. I could blame it on the oppressive heat and humidity this weekend but that would just be an excuse...but it was really horrible out.


----------



## debbie5

Strawberried Peanut Butter M & Ms....
OOOommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmggggggggggg....YUM!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

found a pic fomr mine and zachs first halloween. gunna upload it soon.

in pennsylvania for the week. going to Kennywood within the next few days. They have a new haunted house ride!


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> I am sorry to say your new vampire is not nearly as cute as Rio, Gothic
> 
> Your mom must love living with your props


lol no, hes not nearly as cute.

my mom is pretty cool. I've been making props like crazy, this new vampire though has been banned to a paper bag so she cant see his face. She's always hated that mask.


----------



## debbie5

We had a heck of a storm yesterday evening. The kids ate hail. Now I'm waiting for a third arm to sprout out of each of them.


----------



## scareme

LMAO Too funny Debbie.


----------



## Spooky1

I thought hail only caused a third eye to grow.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

unpacking the trailer today to pack for IronStock.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> unpacking the trailer today to pack for IronStock.


Good Luck Jeff,


----------



## Spooky1

Why is this the last year for IronStock?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think Ironman summed it up, just not sure where it was posted.


Spooky1 said:


> Why is this the last year for IronStock?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, trailer is empty.
Tossed on some kills primer on the floor of the trailer and loading ramp, looks much better.


----------



## trishaanne

Wishing you the best of luck Jeff. Sure would like to meet you one day...maybe you'll have to attend MonsterMania in Cherry Hill, NJ or Horrorfind Weekend in Baltimore. I can make it that far!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Might make Horrofind this year...it's on the list of big maybes!


----------



## Spooky1

Have a good show Jeff. Hope you can make Horrorfind this year. Roxy and I are planning on being there.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see my husband has just committed me


----------



## Monk

When is Horrorfind?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Monk said:


> When is Horrorfind?


The Baltimore MD one is last weekend in September.

http://www.horrorfindweekend.com/


----------



## Monk

sadly, I will not be able to attend then.


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> I see my husband has just committed me


I figured that was going to happen one of these days Roxy.


----------



## morgan8586

Got some sunburn today....


----------



## Fangs

ouch, sorry to hear that. don't have to worry about that here,... cant burn with out the sun... well, you can but.....


----------



## Spooky1

Monk said:


> sadly, I will not be able to attend then.


Monk, can't find an excuse to visit Philly that weekend? Then you could sneak down to Baltimore for the show.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> We had a heck of a storm yesterday evening. The kids ate hail. Now I'm waiting for a third arm to sprout out of each of them.


Great! Add them to the haunt!


----------



## Draik41895

I loves this book!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Spent 45 minutes blowing out and straightening DD's hair today. Every woman over 60 wants her perfectly curled hair; DD just wants it straight. Wondering when she'll be old enough to hold the 430 degree flat-iron on her own...or when fashion will say curly hair is "in" again. 
Also, looked at pics from the 1st and 2nd years of our yard display. Amazing how it grew in just a few years! Wondering what the kids will say when we don't put it all up this year. Still determined to put less up, but think we may add instead by creating kid's games and an actor who chases people, rather than put up the cemetery. I know I am too persnickety about how the cemetery looks, and that's what's making it less fun as it grows bigger. Hubby just wants the stuff UP and on the lawn; I want the lighting & sight angles perfect if we're gonna lug all that stuff out. There's the rub.


----------



## debbie5

Draik is turning into Popeye:
I LOVES this book!

LOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Draik is turning into Popeye:
> I LOVES this book!
> 
> LOL.


He must be eating his spinach

Draik, I'm guessing you're referring to "Pride and Prejudice and Zombies"?


----------



## BoysinBoo

Jenny and I went to see _UP_ last night. This is one of the best animated movies I have ever seen! The story is original; The animators conveyed amazing emotion with the facial expressions; And the jokes aren't too campy and over the top. I saw it in 3D, which was OK, but I don't think you need to see it that way to appreciate it.

It's a Love/Adventure story that somehow makes you realize not just what is important to the characters, but what is really important to You.

Man, I sound like a dork!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I plan on seeing it next week. All the reports I have heard are good and that like most Pixar movies it has both kid and adult levels to it.


----------



## Spooky1

Just checked the 10 day weather forecast. It's calling forecasting rain 8 of the next 10 days. Is it ever going to dry out or is it going to be like this all summer? Oh well, I guess it's better than having a drought.


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 18th 

Go Fishing Day
National Splurge Day - a day to treat yourself excessively, to anything you want.
International Panic Day - a day for everyone to be worried and concerned


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> June 18th
> 
> International Panic Day - a day for everyone to be worried and concerned


Only 134 days until Halloween - is anyone panicked yet?


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> June 18th
> 
> Go Fishing Day
> National Splurge Day - a day to treat yourself excessively, to anything you want.
> International Panic Day - a day for everyone to be worried and concerned


Damn, I should be fishing today.


----------



## Draik41895

RoxyBlue said:


> He must be eating his spinach
> 
> Draik, I'm guessing you're referring to "Pride and Prejudice and Zombies"?


I am! Oh yeah...I loves me spinach!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

I've made it into the top 10 for posters in only 10 months.  Of course Roxy has double the post I have in only 8 months. You'd think our computer would have burned up by now. I've got to quit playing the games so much and get building some props.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Only 134 days until Halloween - is anyone panicked yet?


yes as a matter of fact i am. i haven't even started yet! :eekin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> You'd think our computer would have burned up by now.


That's why I use the computer at work:googly:


----------



## Devils Chariot

mmm. Just found a box of candy in my desk that I forgot I had stashed, and just when I was about to leave for a snack. Perfect!

I alos though up was hilarious and alot of fun. Best one in a long time, but they are all good. Except Incrediables, b+ for that one.


----------



## pyro

ok saw the weather for the next 7 days ----RAIN,,, wtf i might as well grow gills


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're already swimming down here, pyro - same forecast!


----------



## Draik41895

pyro said:


> ok saw the weather for the next 7 days ----RAIN,,, wtf i might as well grow gills


Already got them, good to have in case the world floods or something


----------



## ededdeddy

Yeah..Got computer back..Been out a week.. Happy to be back


----------



## scareme

Missed you Eddy.


----------



## GothicCandle

if any one ever has computer problems in the extreme then I have found a way of fixing it! turn it on while pressing Ctrl and tap F11 repeatly. It will delete EVERYTHING in your computer including any viris it may have, then it puts all the factory made programs onto it. Thats how I fixed my xp computer yesterday. The only annoying part is it does delete everything. so, bye bye pictures, videos, and anything else you might have wanted to keep. My computer was so bad off it didnt know it had a disc drive so I couldn't save anything. really annoying, but now i have a newer computer again. which makes me happy cause before it was useless.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry to hear about that GC. I came really close to losing all my data when my hard drive failed a short while ago. Luckly I had just moved from my old computer to the newer one I have now and most of my data was on cd and a flash drive. But that was to close for comfort and now I plan on getting an external hard drive to archive all the data, and to store some of it on cd and flash drive as well. I never want to go through that again.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

storm just went through...crazy thunder, lots of rain.....I expect more today.


----------



## Bone Dancer

All I got was some thunder and a few sprinkles. Looks like you will get the most of this one Jeff.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think you're right.
taken 30 gals or so of water out of the basement already this morning.


----------



## Vlad

The words "Koi pond" spring to mind Jeff


----------



## BoysinBoo

Vlad said:


> The words "Koi pond" spring to mind Jeff


Indoor Koi pond! You just increased the value of your house. Add a few rice paper murals, and you're set.


----------



## Spooky1

Or do you want to go for the indoor spa?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dry it out well, FE. You don't want all your stuff to get moldy.:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I get happy when I see how many people have visited my profile page. Makes me feel special


....or notorious:googly:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

You are special!

Well, the baby birds that we found on the grass yesterday were dead this morning. I expected it, but it still is sad.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, Ms W!

And sorry to hear about the birds. From what you said in Chat, they were awfully young and didn't have much of a chance.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That sucks Kellie.

Did get a little work done on the house, repaired one of the returns and put a new cap on it...in between the rain.....see a storm coming, I should stay off the aluminum ladder! lol


----------



## Draik41895

OMG!!!!Guys,while eating some tortilla chips,I found a Pac-man shaped chip!My family says i should sell it on ebay,do you think i should?could i make good money?do you know how hard it is to cut a chip!?!?!This came right out of the package!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only Jesus and Mary chips can be sold on eBay, Draik


----------



## Draik41895

video game characters have great followings too,also a six inch cheese puff was sold for like 1000 bucks quite recently


----------



## GothicCandle

People will buy anything these days...


----------



## Bone Dancer

I seen a guy selling horse manure for roses. It came in 5, 10, and 20 pound bags. It had been dryed and run through a chipper.


----------



## scareme

I've used my sister's horses manure in the garden. But it needs to sit for a while cause fresh manure burns the plants, and will sprout oats. I don't know how much I'd pay for it. I get Beth's for free. I mean Beth's horses manure, I wouldn't use Beth's manure.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> I get Beth's for free. I mean Beth's horses manure, I wouldn't use Beth's manure.


LOL!

We use composted cow manure on our garden and flower beds. I prefer that to chemical fertilizers, and it makes the plants happy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

reloading for IronStock.....I'm tired.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well, I got my flower barrel next to the front door done the other day, what do you think?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It works for me Bill, approved!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks Jeff, and for some reason I am no longer bothered by people handing out flyers any more either.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I think that is a fantastic flower barrel!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Love it Bill!!

I went for a six mile bike ride on the trail with the boys this morning. It was nice to get out and do that.

I managed to get three more panels of the cemetery fence done today. Mr. W's saw is malfunctioning, which put an end to work today. That leaves four more to make.

It's almost 4:00 now so I'm going to jump in the shower and make some Italian - Pizza Burgers to throw on the grill.


----------



## randyaz

Kellie...you broke his saw? Thats it, no tool borrowing for you. And...whats the matter with just having good ole american burgers...very unpatriotic.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

another warm day...just right for Joe's pool!


----------



## Black Cat

Bill the flower basket looks great. 
Well it's June 21st and so far this month we've had rain 17 days.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

randyaz said:


> Kellie...you broke his saw? Thats it, no tool borrowing for you. And...whats the matter with just having good ole american burgers...very unpatriotic.


hee hee - I wasn't the one using the saw.

As for the burgers, I'm trying to keep my menu varied and interesting. Admit it, you know it sounds good.


----------



## pyro

1st day of summer--- but not here, more rain & 60


----------



## Bone Dancer

To hot and humid for me today


----------



## Draik41895

I will be changing Mathyus' substrate today,maybe he'll be on you tube again


----------



## trishaanne

Just finished dinner......a special Father's Day feast for my husband. Lobster, shrimp, fillet mignon and twice baked potatoes with bacon and cheese. 
After a day of golfing in the torrential downpour we've had, I figured a nice meal would hit the spot. Now his belly is full and he's falling asleep in the chair.


----------



## GothicCandle

its cloudy today, I like clouds and rain though.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, trish, when you do a special feast, you do it up right!

BD, that flower barrel is hysterical!


----------



## Draik41895

Time to go swimming!'nother chance to use my gills


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Summer Solstice!


----------



## Spooky1

Today is National Chocolate Eclair Day. So eat up!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

still working on loading the trailer....pool time when joseph gets up.


----------



## IMU

First full day wearing a real shoe on the foot with squished toes ... still hurts!


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> First full day wearing a real shoe on the foot with squished toes ... still hurts!


Sounds like there's a story behind this statement

Some years ago, I broke the little toe on my right foot. The only "shoes" I could wear until it healed was a pair of flip-flops. Fortunately, the weather was warm, so I didn't have to worry about frostbitten toes for the duration.


----------



## IMU

RoxyBlue said:


> Sounds like there's a story behind this statement


Well, it didn't involve the new pooch!  I have pics, didn't figure anybody would really want to see.  LOL


----------



## Spooky1

IMU said:


> Well, it didn't involve the new pooch!  I have pics, didn't figure anybody would really want to see.  LOL


Who knows IMU, your toes could inspire some good props.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Having swished a toe or two, you really dont want to see it......


----------



## Bone Dancer

It's 80 and its not noon yet. Predicted to be 87 with a heat index of 93. So much for doing any yard work today. Wednesday could be hotter and just has humid.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're expecting the same kind of weather this week as well, bone dancer. The only good thing about a hot, humid summer is that it makes the advent of cool fall weather all the more appreciated.


----------



## IMU

I would have finished mowing the yard yesterday, but some little punk stole my gas cans out of the shed!


----------



## trishaanne

I just finished making a blanket for my granddaughter to play with on the plane...covered it with buckles, laces, zippers, etc, everything to keep her occupied on her flight. Tomorrow she and her parents leave to go to Oklahoma for a week, where she will attend her naming ceremony to get her Indian name. Her grandparents on her dad's side are Native American and after Sunday, she will become part of the Potawattmie tribe. I can't wait to find out what her name will be...but REALLY bummed that I can't afford to go out there and witness it for myself. Oh well, they BETTER take video. Guess that means it's time to go clean my house.


----------



## scareme

What part of Oklahoma is the ceremony in? I'll put you up if it's the boarding. If it's the plane flight, try one of the last minute fare sites on the net.


----------



## Spooky1

trishaanne said:


> I just finished making a blanket for my granddaughter to play with on the plane...covered it with buckles, laces, zippers, etc, everything to keep her occupied on her flight. Tomorrow she and her parents leave to go to Oklahoma for a week, where she will attend her naming ceremony to get her Indian name. Her grandparents on her dad's side are Native American and after Sunday, she will become part of the Potawattmie tribe. I can't wait to find out what her name will be...but REALLY bummed that I can't afford to go out there and witness it for myself. Oh well, they BETTER take video. Guess that means it's time to go clean my house.


Once they look at that blanket, her name will be "Plays with Zippers".


----------



## Draik41895

cant find word for zipper


----------



## trishaanne

Thanks for the offer Scareme. i wish I could take you up on the offer but it's a combination of everything. Too many bills and not enough cash right now. If I ever do make it out that way, I'll let you know though. They'll be moving out there in a few years, so I'm sure I'll have an occasion or two to visit.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Plays With Zippers - good one Spooky!

It's been a very busy day here. The excavator was here early to get started on digging the pool. Between the excavator guys, the guys that drive the trucks (that carry off the soil) and the four pool guys, there's been a lot of activity.

It's been very hot here - 93 "feels like 98" according to the forecast. I've been going out offering them water, freeze pops, soda, etc. to make sure they don't dehydrate.

It appears as though they'll not quite finish the hole today and will be back tomorrow. I'm amazed how accurately the excavator guy is digging the hole.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ms. Wicked said:


> It appears as though they'll not quite finish the hole today and will be back tomorrow. I'm amazed how accurately the excavator guy is digging the hole.


I hope someone moved the bodies before they got there:googly:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

hee hee Roxy. Thanks for the reminder. I actually need to get the bodies ready for when they pour the concrete...

...Well it was all going fabulously fabulous until about 3:30 when the skid steer broke down. Pool guy thinks it's probably a sprocket?  (I commented that that's what he gets for not using Spacely Sprockets, and he just shook his head at me.)

Anyway, they arranged for one in the morning. There's not much left to do, just the shallow end.

Swimming anybody?


----------



## IMU

I'm not falling for THAT one Ms. W, you're just trying to get more bodies for your yard display!


----------



## Spooky1

You should have half buried a bucky in the hole for them to find in the morning.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Now that would be funny.


----------



## Vlad

I'm a Cogswell Cog kind of guy myself.........


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is one of those lovely (at least until it gets hot out) days when you think being able to take an early retirement would be a fantastic thing to do. No more answering an alarm clock every morning, no deadlines other than the ones you choose to meet, no driving in rush hour traffic (although my commute is pretty painless - 30 miles one way against the prevailing direction of traffic and very few traffic lights).

My job is less than demanding in terms of time and effort most days, and every now and then I think perhaps I could be doing something much more creative and productive.


----------



## Bone Dancer

My job is less than demanding in terms of time and effort most days, and every now and then I think perhaps I could be doing something much more creative and productive.

So does that mean you havn't been working on props Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> My job is less than demanding in terms of time and effort most days, and every now and then I think perhaps I could be doing something much more creative and productive.
> 
> So does that mean you havn't been working on props Roxy?


LOL, no, I haven't been, but I do have a new little one in mind that I might start this week. It's currently in the "I'm thinking about how best to approach this" stage


----------



## ededdeddy

Missing being here and wishing I had more time. Computer disappeared for a week got it back but still find it hard to get back on the forum. Had six doctor visits in the last 5 days. No one had anything majorly wrong, but you have something happen on a weekend and follow ups start to happen. Work also seems to take up more time in the summer. Got the bad news today that we need to tighten our belts to get through the 2nd half of year. not looking at layoff, but reducing unproductive time. Yeah


----------



## slightlymad

Kelly wait I have one I need to get rid of......


----------



## RoxyBlue

ededdeddy said:


> Missing being here and wishing I had more time. Computer disappeared for a week got it back but still find it hard to get back on the forum. Had six doctor visits in the last 5 days. No one had anything majorly wrong, but you have something happen on a weekend and follow ups start to happen. Work also seems to take up more time in the summer. Got the bad news today that we need to tighten our belts to get through the 2nd half of year. not looking at layoff, but reducing unproductive time. Yeah


Sorry to hear all that, ed. We do miss you on the Forum, but I hope things improve soon for you.


----------



## Fangs

storms, ahhhh... oops round 2 :googly: just when i thought it was safe...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Something is going on at the Wicked House!!!


Can you spot the differences between this picture:

(update - pictures lost from Photobucket)


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Jay, you need to get the bodies to me before the concrete is poured!

Roxy, that's hilarious!

...It's another hot one here in central Illinois. Took my son to baseball clinic then went out for breakfast with both boys.

I'm going to do a couple of things, then I need to hoe the vegetable garden.


----------



## GothicCandle

Dsl Is Awesome!!!!!


----------



## smileyface4u23

It's too hot to work in my flower beds...they are looking a bit overgrown...


----------



## Draik41895

Micheal Jackson is dead everybody,just now!the world shall now go into mourning...


----------



## Hauntiholik

Draik41895 said:


> Micheal Jackson is dead everybody,just now!the world shall now go into mourning...


http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=16508


----------



## Dark Angel 27

we also lost a charlies angel. :crykin:


----------



## Spooky1

Does it just seem like celebrities die in 3s? After Farrah died, I asked a coworker who #3 would be. Then heard about Micheal Jackson when I got home. 

Rest in Peace
1) Ed McMahon 
2) Farrah Fawcett
3) Micheal Jackson


----------



## scareme

It's not just celebrities. I used to work in a nursing home(yet another job I had) and when we would lose a client, we'd know that soon another two would be gone. It just always happened that way. Erie. Has anyone else had an experience with that?


----------



## pyro

GothicCandle said:


> Dsl Is Awesome!!!!!


ya!!!!!!!!! you finally crawled out from under that rock-------
now try broadband


----------



## GothicCandle

pyro said:


> ya!!!!!!!!! you finally crawled out from under that rock-------
> now try broadband


lol dsl is cool enough.


----------



## RoxyBlue

May you have a long run of trouble-free computer time, Gothic


----------



## Bone Dancer

We will check on you every once in a while to make sure your still eating and sleeping. lol


----------



## IMU

I hate being sick!


----------



## GothicCandle

> May you have a long run of trouble-free computer time, Gothic


Thanks, I hope so too.



> We will check on you every once in a while to make sure your still eating and sleeping. lol


lol, I might just need it. though i only stayed up till 1am last night/this morning.


----------



## Draik41895

RIP Billy Mays


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Draik41895 said:


> RIP Billy Mays


its sad how many celebs we have lost this week. :crykin:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

its been a hot one here in San Antonio. it was 103 yesterday and 102 today. to make matters worse my AC which was just repaired last week went out again...and then i had no ice for my drinks to keep cool. i ended up haveing to walk down hill to get a 5 lbs bag of ice and then walk up hill with said bag of ice. 

its 90 in the house and though the ac is working at the moment, i have no idea when it will die out again..

ok, that's my complaint for now.


----------



## GothicCandle

Dark Angel 27 said:


> its been a hot one here in San Antonio. it was 103 yesterday and 102 today. to make matters worse my AC which was just repaired last week went out again...and then i had no ice for my drinks to keep cool. i ended up haveing to walk down hill to get a 5 lbs bag of ice and then walk up hill with said bag of ice.
> 
> its 90 in the house and though the ac is working at the moment, i have no idea when it will die out again..
> 
> ok, that's my complaint for now.


i would complain tooo! yuck. i hate heat and sun.


----------



## Spooky1

Good luck Dark Angel, hope you have some fans to at least get the air moving. If our A/C went out in temperatures like that we'd move to the basement.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Cooled off a bit and we got a little rain too. My plants needed the rain, and I needed the cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looking forward to a four-day work week this week


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Thankful for a friend's phone call.


----------



## Draik41895

well,there was a big fire in the field next to my house,maybe it'll be on the news


----------



## ededdeddy

dreading today..It's my day off and there are 4 thousand and one things that I should do and 9 million things I would rather do. Probably won't get one thing done. want to work on prop..need to mow..want to sleep in..need to clean out garage..want to be a bum..need to clean the basement..O well..will probably spend most of day on computer..keep an eye out for me


----------



## Ghostess

Soooooooo tired......


----------



## Spooky1

Are you still recovering from Ironstock, Ghostess?


----------



## Ghostess

And I didn't even drink hardly anything! I think I had 2 beers the first night, 2 the next day, then a beer and a half at the Weasel ball.


----------



## RoxyBlue

ededdeddy said:


> dreading today..It's my day off and there are 4 thousand and one things that I should do and 9 million things I would rather do. Probably won't get one thing done. want to work on prop..need to mow..want to sleep in..need to clean out garage..want to be a bum..need to clean the basement..O well..will probably spend most of day on computer..keep an eye out for me


LOL, ed, I know that feeling! I look forward to a day off, thinking "I'm going to get SO much done", then end up being a lazy butt. I excuse myself by pretending it's therapeutic


----------



## Bone Dancer

Don't worry about it. Being a "lazy butt" now and then is good for you, it reduces stress and recharges the soul.


----------



## spideranne

I have my co-workers so trained, they are starting to see the Halloween in everything too. Someone I work with brought me an empty Patron bottle. Rather then toss it this weekend he said it looked like a potion bottle and thought I'd want it for Halloween.


----------



## GothicCandle

Sold my rat cage today for 20$ everyone says that's the most I could get for a used one. I'm happy, 20$ more then I had before.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

spideranne said:


> I have my co-workers so trained, they are starting to see the Halloween in everything too. Someone I work with brought me an empty Patron bottle. Rather then toss it this weekend he said it looked like a potion bottle and thought I'd want it for Halloween.


sweet! i wish i had people giving me stuff like that to work with! are you gonna use it for a prop?:jol:


----------



## Devils Chariot

Hey spideranne, I have been punishing my liver to get all kinds of great potions bottles:

see if you can guess the distiller for each from this pic:


----------



## trishaanne

Cool bottles...they look great.

My granddaughter just got back from her trip to Oklahoma. Man my house was quiet for a few days. I saw the pictures from her naming ceremony and now I REALLY wish I could have been there. She is now an official member of the Pottawatamie tribe and her name is Waskoket, which means "she who brings the light." Couldn't be any better, cause she sure lights up my room when she comes in.


----------



## GothicCandle

oh wow trishaanne. that is really cool! why couldn't you be there?


----------



## trishaanne

I couldn't afford to fly to Oklahoma, unfortunately. But, the tribe did tape it so once it's ready, I can at least watch the video.


----------



## spideranne

Devils Chariot said:


> see if you can guess the distiller for each from this pic:


I'm stumped...but the hand in front is awesome!


----------



## pyro

ok june is gone----30 days and only 8 with no rain--july is starting out with a bang tstorms so far ---yep the gills are starting to show


----------



## Draik41895

yay, its working!


----------



## pyro

spideranne said:


> I'm stumped...but the hand in front is awesome!


wheres kellie -i bet she would know


----------



## RoxyBlue

Devils Chariot said:


> see if you can guess the distiller for each from this pic:


The one on the left looks like a Courvoisier bottle. I bet it came from The Ladies Man


----------



## debbie5

I think you should use a Fiji waterbottle, with a shrunken head in it....


----------



## GothicCandle

I should not be awake. I didn't have to get up for an hour. this is what i get for going to sleep at 11pm(which is early for me)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wouldn't have minded sleeping in a bit this morning, since we have the day off, but Spooky1 was up at 5:30AM (he's currently out on a fossil-hunting trip at Calvert Cliffs, and the hunting starts REALLY early) and the dog decided at 8:00AM that I had been in bed long enough and it was TIME FOR A WALK!!!!

Oh well, it's a lovely day, all the windows are open, and there's a breeze blowing through the house.


----------



## Fangs

I need to go to Michaels....... I need to find my truck keys...... I let the kid use them to get into the truck the other day...... Can't find the keys...... Looked everywhere.... where could they...................

doh........... there they sit, tucked safely into the truck seat, and the doors are locked....

wonder when they will get back from just going to buy smoke balls????? ................. that was over 2 hours ago.................

someone is gonna be in deep trouble........................... sigh.........

and there probably will be no Outlaw Sprint Car Races tonite..... it's raining..... again.............


----------



## Fangs

Yeah!!!!!!! got my truck keys, got lunch... now I'm off to Michaels!!!! gotta finish this prop!!!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

I love my new(and first) camcorder!!!! it is soooo cute! and works great!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

dads been smoking chicken and ribs all day...cant wait for dinner


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nice talkin' to my bruddah Skullboy :smoking: Have a good one bub.


----------



## Devils Chariot

trying to get finish my first voice over for a painting video i'm making. Arrggghhh it sounds like a voicemail. dead dead dead, and not the cool death. maybe some beer will help!


----------



## Spooklights

Beautiful day here today. Spent most of it "working" (pronounced "dawdling around") in the yard. Now I'm just relaxing and looking at the fireworks going off across the street. I love the 4th of July; it seems like after that, it's almost time for Halloween!


----------



## scareme

Filled up with gas today at $2.17 a gal.. What is it elsewhere in the country?


----------



## Black Cat

Oh scareme.....haven't seen $2.17 in a long time. Yesterday I paid $2.45 but most places around me are still $2.50 and up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Devils Chariot said:


> trying to get finish my first voice over for a painting video i'm making. Arrggghhh it sounds like a voicemail. dead dead dead, and not the cool death. maybe some beer will help!


LOL, DC, you probably just need to get some peaks and valleys in your voice and get your body into it when you record. Beer should make it more interesting if you can keep your diction clear:googly:


----------



## Monk

hehehe..she said diction


----------



## RoxyBlue

(rolls eyes) Monk, you are SO incorrigible:googly:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

scareme said:


> Filled up with gas today at $2.17 a gal.. What is it elsewhere in the country?


2.97 in socal

lame

workin today yay time and a half

meeting the lady's extended family today...kinda nervous


----------



## Wyatt Furr

RoxyBlue said:


> (rolls eyes) Monk, you are SO incorrigible:googly:


heeeee, She said incorrigible...
who says THAT anymore?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

still mowing the yard....this is taking a very long time!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Darn Jeff, how big a lawn do you have? I mow about a 1/4+ acre and I get done in about two hours. Looking like you may get some rain tonite too. Happy Fourth.

Gas $2.68 gal.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wyatt Furr said:


> heeeee, She said incorrigible...
> who says THAT anymore?


:googly:Madeline Kahn to Peter Boyle in "Young Frankenstein" in the "penny for your thoughts" scene, that's who


----------



## Wyatt Furr

RoxyBlue said:


> :googly:Madeline Kahn to Peter Boyle in "Young Frankenstein" in the "penny for your thoughts" scene, that's who


She also said,as she walked out of the bathroom,"there's a basket in here for poo-poo undies"

heeee.... poo-poo undies


----------



## Draik41895

lmao!!!!


----------



## ededdeddy

off work and working on a project this morning...Not for Halloween..Daughter turns 5 this week hand crafting her pinata..Paper Maiche practice...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wyatt Furr said:


> She also said,as she walked out of the bathroom,"there's a basket in here for poo-poo undies"
> 
> heeee.... poo-poo undies


That's one of the things I love about that movie - so many good opportunities for inappropriate quotes



ededdeddy said:


> off work and working on a project this morning...Not for Halloween..Daughter turns 5 this week hand crafting her pinata..Paper Maiche practice...


Happy birthday to your daughter, ed! And what a good dad you are, letting her show you how to do papier mache


----------



## Ghostess

Finally, some peace and quiet! The day after I got home from IS, I had to rush to get the house cleaned up (it was a wreck, no surprise there) for my step-son's visit. He hasn't been down here in 6 years (long wacky story) and is staying for 18 days. Love the kid to death, but he does NOT SHUT UP! He's 17 and talks WAYYYY too much for a teenage boy. Thankfully, Andy knows how much I don't like constant chatter and finally today has taken him with him to the flying field, along with the girls, so my son Brandon and I can have some non-yakkity yak time.

This is going to be a long visit. Makes me almost wish I worked during the day. 

Sorry, had to vent... haven't been able to talk to anyone lately.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I am so sleepy...do you think anyone would mind if I just skipped all the laundry, house cleaning and grocery shopping and just went back to bed instead?


----------



## BoysinBoo

Why is it not okay to say "a$$", but if you use "arse", it's okay?


----------



## Monk

I say arse all the time, it makes me feel bilingual.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Monk has a point - if you're going to swear, do it in a foreign language. Somehow it seems more elegant that way


----------



## GothicCandle

lol. I don't swear, never got in the habit, unless you count very minor ones like "damn"


----------



## Bone Dancer

Almost done cleaning the shop. Found two walls and the floor. One more wall to go.


----------



## GothicCandle

Bone Dancer said:


> Almost done cleaning the shop. Found two walls and the floor. One more wall to go.


lol sounds like my shed.


----------



## AzKittie74

HaHa Bone when your done you can find mine for me haha

I was just laying on the couch thinking that well I can't sleep and what could help with that.....HAUNTFORUM!!! But now I'm just excited n even less sleepy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, July 6, is National Fried Chicken Day.

Tomorrow, July 7, is Chocolate Day. I think I will start celebrating that one now


----------



## Monk

RoxyBlue said:


> Tomorrow, July 7, is Chocolate Day. I think I will start celebrating that one now


it is also my birthday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Monk said:


> it is also my birthday.


Happy birthday ahead of time, Monk! Are you going to start celebrating it now?:googly:


----------



## GothicCandle

apparently a 12 minute video recorded on my camcorder is 103mb. Just 3mb over the photobucket limit.....how annoying. lol.


----------



## Bone Dancer

GothicCandle said:


> apparently a 12 minute video recorded on my camcorder is 103mb. Just 3mb over the photobucket limit.....how annoying. lol.


The life of the artist is never easy.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well tomorrow I go to get my wires and batteries checked, then its off to home depot for props stuff.


----------



## scareme

Good luck on your wires and batteries and that all important pump. I was out shopping today and I saw gas has gone down to $2.12. If it keeps dropping at this rate we'll be under $2 a gallon again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Send some of that $2.12 gas to Maryland, Scareme. We're still paying over $2.60 a gallon.

Bone Dancer, hope your checkup goes well.


----------



## smileyface4u23

How can the refrigerator and freezer be so full stuff falls out when the doors are opened, and yet I hear "There's nothing to eat in here"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

smileyface4u23 said:


> How can the refrigerator and freezer be so full stuff falls out when the doors are opened, and yet I hear "There's nothing to eat in here"?


I think that falls under the same Law of the Universe about having a closet full of clothes and nothing to wear.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Anyone know a good spell for getting rid of dust on the furniture without actually dusting?


----------



## BoysinBoo

RoxyBlue said:


> Anyone know a good spell for getting rid of dust on the furniture without actually dusting?


Yeah. But the dust comes back to you three-fold, so it's not worth it.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

cant got to comic con this year :-(


----------



## Spooky1

Back to work on Tuesday after taking a couple extra days off.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> cant got to comic con this year :-(


would you be talking about the animae expo or a comic con. i know the expo was in CA last weekend


----------



## Dark Angel 27

finally got my fish tank up and running. can't wait to get some fish for it!


----------



## Spooky1

Dark Angel 27 said:


> finally got my fish tank up and running. can't wait to get some fish for it!


Will they be "Evil" fish?


----------



## GothicCandle

Dark Angel 27 said:


> finally got my fish tank up and running. can't wait to get some fish for it!


I love fish as pets, I have two right now, a female betta and a pleco. I've had hundreds of fish through out the years. my goldfish even spawned once so I had 200 or more at once.

What kind of fish will you get?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Low blood sugar sucks. I feel like crap.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Dark Angel 27 said:


> would you be talking about the animae expo or a comic con. i know the expo was in CA last weekend


the comic-con international in san diego every july
www.comic-con.org/


----------



## RoxyBlue

smileyface4u23 said:


> Low blood sugar sucks. I feel like crap.


Try eating a little something every 2-3 hours (nuts or cheese are good choices, or some kind of protein) if you aren't already doing that. It helps keep your blood sugar more even. Added bonus - you aren't starving by lunchtime or dinner and therefore don't overeat, which means one day you look in the mirror and say, "Damn, I look GOOD!" Of course, if you already look good, you'll say "Damn, I look FANTASTIC!"


----------



## Devils Chariot

i het the overtime. i am on duh salaries, so im losing deh muny.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

HMMM..its garbage pick-up tomorrow.Time to root through the neighbors trash.....


----------



## Monk

waiting to peel the latex mold off of my first attempt at a plaster skull.

tic toc tic toc


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wyatt Furr said:


> HMMM..its garbage pick-up tomorrow.Time to root through the neighbors trash.....


We call that creative recycling in here WF


----------



## scareme

Did anyone watch the repo guys last night? They had to repo a hearse, and there was a casket in it. They checked to make sure a body wasn't in it. I was lmao.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Monk said:


> waiting to peel the latex mold off of my first attempt at a plaster skull.
> 
> tic toc tic toc


Well, how did it go?


----------



## Adam I

I've got living wasps in my crypt


----------



## RoxyBlue

Adam I said:


> I've got living wasps in my crypt


I'm sure they're grateful to you for providing them with such a suitable home


----------



## Spooky1

Adam I said:


> I've got living wasps in my crypt


I've heard of ants in the pants and bat in the belfry, but that ones new to me.


----------



## Adam I

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm sure they're grateful to you for providing them with such a suitable home


Yeah right, They would rather sting me than look at me.
Their paper nests are hanging on cemetery fence, tombstones and throughout the inside of the crypt.

Come August they will leave or Die ... Ha Ha Ha


----------



## GothicCandle

A friend of mine told me today that for her husbands birthday party they had a boot hill theme, tombstones and western items, and she said I can have them for my haunt! YAY!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well with the help of a friend and his truck I now have all the styrofoam blocks home today. About 120 or so. Now with some sorting and cleaning I can get started on building my entryway.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> Well with the help of a friend and his truck I now have all the styrofoam blocks home today. About 120 or so. Now with some sorting and cleaning I can get started on building my entryway.


Hey, I bet you could make a cozy little igloo with that many blocks. After all, it does snow in central Michigan


----------



## debbie5

I forgot to post that: we haven't been to a fireworks display in about 5 years. We went this year...it had just gotten done POURING buckets- a HUGE, torrential storm with black clouds...but the display still went off. It was **so** cool:a series of fireworks would explode, and a huge bolt of cloud to cloud lightning would then go off behind it, illuminating the clouds all peachy and baby blue. As if Mother nature was saying, "Ya wanna see fireworks? Lookie what I've got!". My 5 year old was just beside herself with excitement and awe. It was spectacular. very great crowd, very hyped up for the 4th yet mannered. it was as if the day was timeless; The crowd could have been from 1912, 1955...it was great.


----------



## debbie5

(looked in 2 thrift shops today for an animated Elmo to hack...LOL.)


----------



## smileyface4u23

That's it. The kids are banned from having anything to drink/eat/chew/taste/smell in the car ever again. The pop spilled on the carpet was bad enough...but the gum wedged between the seat really sent me over the edge. Good thing they're not here right now...


----------



## debbie5

Sad today. Tired of marriage. Feel like a run-out horse. Losing patience with being tethered to the marriage plow each day. Stuck.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just get through the day as best you can, debbie, and maybe tomorrow the other horse can take a turn at the plow.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Looks like we'll have to replace the roof, gutters and hot tub cover based on all of the hail damage last month


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ouch, Haunti! I hope your homeowners insurance wil help with that.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Getting ready for Blobfest 2009


----------



## GothicCandle

people are cutting down a dead tree in our front yard. I was awakened by chainsaws....


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mmmmmm, flash backs of when you lived in Texas GC ? Don't worry, as long as you didnt bring any evidents with you when you moved they should'nt be able to track you down.


----------



## IMU

I managed to start an 'Art' project over the weekend, fairly happy with it ... but it's Monday now and I'm at work ... yuck!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I started a little prop project this weekend as well. Funny how, no matter what you might have visualized in your head, the prop takes its own direction once you start working on it


----------



## Spooklights

I'm with you, IMU. Stuck at work and it's the longest Monday in the history of the world. I think my computer clock must have quit working. It sure isn't moving very fast.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Has anybody ever worn their birthday suit for the entire day?


----------



## RoxyBlue

BoysinBoo said:


> Has anybody ever worn their birthday suit for the entire day?


That guy who was arrested claiming he was a Terminator from the future might have


----------



## IMU

LOL Roxy ... glad I missed THAT one!


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> LOL Roxy ... glad I missed THAT one!


Can't have you missing out, IMU Here's JT's thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=16775


----------



## IMU

Gee, THANKS! LOL :googly:

Why does it still feel like Monday? 



RoxyBlue said:


> Can't have you missing out, IMU Here's JT's thread:
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=16775


----------



## Devils Chariot

I wish I lived on a boat. Saw 6 blue whales and 8 humpback whales on sunday, one with a baby that came right up to the boat. Work seems so boring and unimportant now. Should have been a marine biologist, and I don't want to hear any snark from any marine biologist that already use this board, or dive masters for that matter. I'm just gonna sulk for the next two weeks (then i go swim with some sharks!).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Devils Chariot said:


> I wish I lived on a boat. Saw 6 blue whales and 8 humpback whales on sunday, one with a baby that came right up to the boat. Work seems so boring and unimportant now. Should have been a marine biologist, and I don't want to hear any snark from any marine biologist that already use this board, or dive masters for that matter. I'm just gonna sulk for the next two weeks (then i go swim with some sharks!).


I meant to be a marine biologist when I grew up - even have a degree in oceanography, and it sits rolled up in a drawer

I would have loved seeing those whales!


----------



## Devils Chariot

(((sigh))) Life in plan B. I have a degree I don't use either, but I'm still paying for it. I need to go make a prop and forget about all my worries, that sure would mean alot.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Seeing whales must be amazing. The closes I came to that was seeing bears in Alaska out in the wild. Kinda puts you in your place to know your not on the top of the food chain.
I dont think life is ever plan A.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I smelled whale breath we were so close. If f**kin disgusting, worse than thier turds, which we also saw and smelled. They were eating krill which was schooling all round the boat. It was pretty rad!

I also saw a mola mola, or sunfish as it is also knowm ,but we drove by it so fast couldnt take a picture.

This is a mola mola:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those sunfish are impressive. I saw one fairly up close while on a NOAA research cruise in Long Island Sound (aka the New York Bight) many years ago. They're actually considered somewhat planktonic, since they aren't very good swimmers. The one that floated by the ship was between five and six feet long, and was right at the surface. I got a good shot of it from the bow of the ship - here's a quick scan of it (resolution wasn't too high since I was in a hurry, plus the photo is about 30 years old):

(edit - photo lost from Photobucket)


----------



## debbie5

Those sunfish are ~~creepy~~ looking...that odd mouth, those freakishly eensy fins. Not at all like the cute sunfish you catch in the local pond. It looks like it's poorly fashioned out of Silly Putty. yig....

I spent the day at a local animal park, feeding giraffes rye crisps and comparing various animal scat (it's great having a 12 year old). Also wondering about disease tranference, but that's a whole other phobia..LOL. My dogs are TIRED,man. I even ran to catch the safari train...yes, call the newspapers: I RAN. My 5 year old ran with me and said "MOMMA! You gotta stop **running**! What will people say when they see a FAT OLD LADY RUNNING!" ....LMAO. Thanks, kid. Fat, okay, but OLD!!?? 

It's been very cool up here: low to middle 70's....highest has been 81. So much for that global-warming-soon-New-Hampshire-will-have-95-degree-summers thing. Call Al Gore and ask "WTH?". I'm siding with El Nino rather than El Al. 
It's like Fall outside- very weird to wear sweatshirts during the day in July. Went blueberry picking yesterday..oh yum! Perfect day- wind in our hair, birdies chirping, kids all relaxed and enjoying the easy work. Love it when it's like that....until the blueberry box broke and spilled 6 pounds of berries into the long grass..which we all had to then hand-pick OUT of the grass. Gonna bake em up in a buckle in a few moments!


----------



## scareme

Roxy, when I first saw that picture I thought it was a lambs head in water. lol. Filled up with gas today and it was $2.01. Heading in the right direction.


----------



## Spooky1

I too watched lots of Jacques Cousteau as a kid and wanted to be a marine biologist too. I ended up getting a degree in biology and now work with blood/plasma proteins. Where did I go wrong?  Maybe we can schedule a Haunt Forum whale watching trip.


----------



## GothicCandle

i forgot that HP6 was coming out tonight. My favorite from the book series. I MUST see it soon!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Had a nice gentle rain this morning, still a bit cool (65), but a good day to plant the ferns I got the other day. Then maybe a nap.


----------



## IMU

There sure has been a 'rash' of nakedness lately: Naked man in cemetery & Naked 'Terminator' ... who's next? :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> There sure has been a 'rash' of nakedness lately: Naked man in cemetery & Naked 'Terminator' ... who's next? :googly:


Don't give anyone around here ideas:googly::jol:


----------



## Devils Chariot

I'm naked right now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Devils Chariot said:


> I'm naked right now!


TMI ALERT!!!!:jol::googly:


----------



## IMU

Was only a matter of time!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, you can always depend on Devil's Chariot to keep things lively


----------



## Devils Chariot

Now I mush kill Sarah Connor, googling......oh wow that's going to take a while. There are 51 Sarah Connors in the US according to yellowpages.com


----------



## AzKittie74

Just won 4 pairs of prop eyes from eBay for .99! I feel like I should be wearing a mask n carrying a gun! hehe 
What a great day so far! won the eyes, my pumpkins are growing up nicely and not a human soul in this house but mine ( I think)
Off to create my clown head...

Hope everybodies day is as good as mine ;O)


----------



## IMU

Congrats Kittie, very nice day indeed!


----------



## Devils Chariot

so much to do, need to make something everyday! Dead monkeys, skull mold, paint some eyes, my blog? What to do what to do.


----------



## Hauntiholik

IMU said:


> There sure has been a 'rash' of nakedness lately: Naked man in cemetery & Naked 'Terminator' ... who's next? :googly:


Under all of these clothes........I'm naked!


----------



## IMU

Hauntiholik said:


> Under all of these clothes........I'm naked!


WOOHOO!!!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Okay, this was so freakish, I have to post it:
Kids & I went to the big county fair today. Very farm & kid oriented fair. Went into the tent where they had reindeer in a pen. On a side table was a newborn reindeer calf, all curled up and sleeping on a blanket. A sign saying "DO NOT TOUCH" was above it...wouldn't want to get our germs on the wee babe.

Then I noticed the closed eyes looked..umm..kinda wavy edged. My 12 yr old turns to me and says "Why isn't it BREATHING?" 
They have a dead (&^%$$#!!*&@ reindeer on display! I have no problems with taxidermy and dead things, but this was kinda like passing a dead thing off as a cute SLEEPING LIVE thing. WTF!?? Ewwww....I hustled my 5 year old out of there, but she picked up on it. Noticed that the eyelids were flat, like there was nothing behind them. Which is true. So now I wonder if the frickin' reindeer calf was even given a proper taxidermy procedure. YUCKyuckyuck.
Should I call the fair to have them check out the...mummy ? it was so ....I dunno- like a surprise ninja freakshow.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I would call them and see what they have to say. Without seeing it, its hard to say. It's possible it died during the day and no one noticed or if they did they did'nt want to move it while there were people there. What ever the case it could have been handled better.


----------



## IMU

Is it Friday yet????


----------



## Adam I

I really wish the economy would pick up faster.
It suck not having play money, oh well I'll just have to finished old projects.


----------



## Devils Chariot

groan. no its not friday yet. this will be three weeks of OT every day ( and I'm salaried).


----------



## IMU

That's why I like being the 'little guy' in the office ... they have to pay me for the OT! Then again, they won't let us work any OT ...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think one of the most useful things about a cell phone is when you're expecting a call and have to use the bathroom, you don't have to worry about missing the call because of being "away from your desk"

My boss frequently takes calls in the bathroom.


----------



## IMU

That's just WRONG!


----------



## Devils Chariot

I'm salaried because everyone is. Only freelancers are hourly. I am the boss of nothing.

I have a cellphone so I can call people anywhere anytime, but not so I have to take calls any where any time.


----------



## Spooky1

The worst thing is talking to someone on the phone, then hearing the sound of a flushing toilet.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I get that from my mom, so I do it back to her. 

bbrrrrrruuhhhmp....squizzle....., "hunh, no that was a garbage truck, hunh? no they come a 9pm here...cuz this is the big city, I dunno i guess it takes like all day and all night to get everyone's trash, ok goodnight, I love you too....bye.....bye...ok see ya mom, bye"

squizzle - blorttt!


----------



## The Archivist

I'm currently listening to the "live" broadcast of the 40th anniversary Apollo 11 mission. Lots of interesting things said interspaced with absolute nothing.


----------



## pyro

Spooky1 said:


> The worst thing is talking to someone on the phone, then hearing the sound of a flushing toilet.


na thats not the worst---how about the sounds before the flush--


----------



## Devils Chariot

what does it mean when I look at movies like this and have that feeling of being in love?

Think you dont want to click that link, a WHALE eats a shark at the end, ok almost, it was in his mouth.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Devils Chariot said:


> what does it mean when I look at movies like this and have that feeling of being in love?
> 
> Think you dont want to click that link, a WHALE eats a shark at the end, ok almost, it was in his mouth.


I'm with you on that, DC. It's one of those "Geez, it would have been so cool to be there" moments (except maybe for the part where the diver gets bumped by the whale).

Hmmm, I have a co-worker who eats like that


----------



## Devils Chariot

lets go live with timetodive for a month, we'll build props for him to pay the rent and go out everyday looking for sperm whales and whale sharks! I'll wear a crown of thorns starfish on my head, and be king of the reef! Moray eels will be our pets! It'll be grand!


----------



## Hauntiholik

WTH are you smoking DC?!?!?


----------



## IMU

Hauntiholik said:


> WTH are you smoking DC?!?!?


AND, do you have any more?


----------



## Devils Chariot

Hauntiholik said:


> WTH are you smoking DC?!?!?


I can't say, but I got it from a guy in red suit with a funny mustache.:googly:


----------



## GothicCandle

Devils Chariot said:


> I can't say, but I got it from a guy in red suit with a funny mustache.:googly:


*GASP* You mean santa claus is a drug dealer!!!!??? I knew those gift boxes had something besides toys, the dogs went crazy!


----------



## IMU

WOOHOO ... It's FRIDAY!


----------



## debbie5

I'm going to Santa's Workshop in North Pole, NY this weekend. I'll ask Santa for some "candy". Hey, he does have a 5 foot tall North Pole made out of "ice" that you can lick....hmmmmmmmmm. 
http://www.northpoleny.com/


----------



## Devils Chariot

debbie5 said:


> Hey, he does have a 5 foot tall North Pole made out of "ice" that you can lick....hmmmmmmmmm.
> http://www.northpoleny.com/


I guess that's ONE way to get on the "good" list.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(shakes head) I believe we're going to have to put Debbie5 and Devil's Chariot in the "time out" corner


----------



## IMU

well, it IS Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scareme

My hubby took my car today. I wanted to go to garage sales and thrift stores today. I think he knew that, and took it on purpose. He left his big truck, but it's hard to find space to park it at garage sales.


----------



## Devils Chariot

going to see tori amos tonight. First time i'll be seeing her even though i have been a fan for OMG... 20 years! Well I guess i was 15 back then, i shouldn't feel too old.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> My hubby took my car today. I wanted to go to garage sales and thrift stores today. I think he knew that, and took it on purpose. He left his big truck, but it's hard to find space to park it at garage sales.


On the plus side, a truck comes in mighty handy for hauling all the good finds back home.


----------



## IMU

Devils Chariot said:


> going to see tori amos tonight. First time i'll be seeing her even though i have been a fan for OMG... 20 years! Well I guess i was 15 back then, i shouldn't feel too old.


I saw her a few years ago, should be a GREAT show DC ... full report when you get back!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> My hubby took my car today. I wanted to go to garage sales and thrift stores today. I think he knew that, and took it on purpose. He left his big truck, but it's hard to find space to park it at garage sales.


sounds like fun to me. on the bright side, you won't shouldn't have many problems with road rage! :lolkin:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i went to schlitterbahn in new braunsfels tx yesterday and am paying for it today. sore muscles and a nice good ole sunburn. i had fun and took on the 'Torent' which involves a really strong current and really big waves. i didn't drown but i did have a few waves pull me under and then got slammed against the high cement wall. Had the time of my life and got some really good excersise. as for today, i'm kinda out of commision for the next 24 hours. still lots of fun! :jol:


----------



## Bone To Pick

Two weeks until a vacation!! (wipes away tears of joy)

AND, I'm a Half a Post Ho now! Woo hoo! (more tears)


----------



## GothicCandle

three huge garage sales in my town, but with no car, and this heat, it's too hot to walk that far. 

there's one just down the street tomorrow though.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I spent 4 hours working on a prop today. If I hadn't been bugged by the kids I wouldn't have royally fudged it up to where I have to start all over again.


----------



## debbie5

It must be sore muscles season: I spent 7 hours walking Tuesday at Adirondack Animal Land...6 hours at county fair Wednesday, and 5 hours at Howe Caverns yesterday. With a sprained ankle, that is now ginormous. Took today "off" to shop at Walmart for 1 1/2 hours. Tomorrow is Santa's Workshop & Lake Placid. Word to the wise: DO NOT TRY TO CRAM A WHOLE SUMMER'S WORTH OF VACATION INTO ONE WEEK. 
With all this walking, maybe I'll be skinny by August.
Then again, orange cream soda is on sale this week..... so maybe NOT.


----------



## debbie5

That's pretty funny that my : and D turned into a smiley.


----------



## debbie5

And did I mention that next week, both my kids will be in summer camp, so I will be ALONE DURING THE DAY for the first time since cranking those puppies out? There should be a name for such a momentous occasion, so moms can celebrate it. "I Can Be Me Again" day?? "Liberation Day?"

not that I begrudge having kids, but it is nice to hit this milestone.....


----------



## Hauntiholik

To get over my anger at the other prop mess up today, I threw together a new prop.

Flickering LED taper candles

I'm lazy and I don't feel like making a showroom thread.


----------



## IMU

Hey Haunti, those look very nice ... maybe when you feel like it you can show/tell us a little more about them.  Oh ... and sorry about your other prop problem


----------



## Devils Chariot

you know our a haunter when...you skip the opening act for tori amos so you can work on your skull mold.


----------



## Draik41895

I just beat my rubiks cube record by twenty seconds!!!!!!!!!! now at 01:10.72

in other news,lots of props in the works:bust,candles,shrunken head,skeletal birdies,and my gargoyle.

My grandpa likes to bug me about my procrastination"The dinosaurs were extinct a million years ago!It'll take you a million years before your done!


----------



## IMU

Why the heck was I awake and out of bed at 5:30am?


----------



## scareme

IMU said:


> Why the heck was I awake and out of bed at 5:30am?


Cause you are going to the North Texas and one Okie Make and Take today. Oh wait, that's me. Wish you were going to be there too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Going to Wolf Trap tonight with friends to see the musical "42nd Street". We've put together a picnic dinner and will go early so we can get a picnic table, dine at leisure, and catch up on each other's goings-on before seeing the show.

Dinner will be biscuits with cold cuts (turkey, ham, roast beef); chilled steamed asparagus and green beans with an olive oil/balsamic vinegar/lemon juice/garlic/herbs dressing; chilled steamed shrimp with cocktail sauce; fresh fruit (cantalope, cherries, kiwi fruit, grapes), deviled eggs; brownies; crackers and brie cheese; and champagne. A good time will be had by all


----------



## Devils Chariot

I'm off to the habit for teh junkfood! lowbrow all the way baby! (+ 1 more post)


----------



## Spooky1

I was going to post about us going to see "42nd Street" this evening at Wolf Trap, but I see Roxy beat me to it. We have a beautiful day for the show. High of 80 and a nice breeze.


----------



## GothicCandle

*sings* I got a pirates chest at a garage sale today! I got a pirates chest, I got a pirates chest!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hocus Pocus is on tv right now.


----------



## Draik41895

what channel?

Edit: found it!!!!!!


----------



## Draik41895

dang! its over


----------



## GothicCandle

Draik41895 said:


> dang! its over


aww, i missed it too!!!!!

haha, i forgot about the time difference with yall, i just turned on the tv, Hocus Pocus just started! yay!


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> *sings* I got a pirates chest at a garage sale today! I got a pirates chest, I got a pirates chest!


Okay, so where's the video of you singing "I got a pirate's chest"?:googly:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love Hocus Pocus!!! That's one of my favorite movies!

In the meantime, I overcooked it on the beach. I'm peeling.


----------



## Black Cat

Welcome home Ms. Wicked. Lots of Aloe will do the trick for the peeling.


----------



## Spooklights

So quiet here today, and nothing to do. Time to come up with a new prop idea!


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Okay, so where's the video of you singing "I got a pirate's chest"?:googly:


lol I DO NOT sing(in public) lol


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Sat around and in the pool yesterday.It was 113 degrees......
BBQ'd and drank liquid refreshments all day.
Need a nap to recover.
(You try sucking in your gut while wearing a swimsuit.Its exhausting.)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

burgers swimming the guys

nothin better

its hot as hell today


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cars are washed and plants are watered. If I were really ambitious, I'd clean the bathrooms


----------



## Devils Chariot

ddddamn it's hot. Went to the MOCA and saw Robert Franks "The Americans", has an ice cream cone, got some stuff at Joanns %40 off, made the first cast from my new mold, gonna watch a movie and make a another dead monkey head.

Busy Busy Busy, Hot Hot Hot.

also cleaned up all the webs outside our door. It looked like aranamuertas blog out there!


----------



## debbie5

Hubby wants to go to a dinner & show of a Dean Martin impersonator.
He never did tell me the price, so I looked it up online.
EIGHTY FIVE DOLLARS. Per person..and it's Holiday Inn food. 
Even Tony Bennett is only $72.50 a ticket, and he's still in the flesh. 
I am so cheap. I never know what to splurge on. Does this price sound nuts to you? I mean, hubby does LOVE Dino (even our dog is named "Dino") but that seems like a lotttttt of $$ in today's world. Is it? Would you go?


----------



## Devils Chariot

TWO dead monkey heads will be finished, and I cleaned up my workbench, like stripped it down and washed it top to bottom, re-organized the drawers, and put it all back together. Enjoying a giant fosters. Sweetness.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Hubby wants to go to a dinner & show of a Dean Martin impersonator.
> He never did tell me the price, so I looked it up online.
> EIGHTY FIVE DOLLARS. Per person..and it's Holiday Inn food.
> Even Tony Bennett is only $72.50 a ticket, and he's still in the flesh.
> I am so cheap. I never know what to splurge on. Does this price sound nuts to you? I mean, hubby does LOVE Dino (even our dog is named "Dino") but that seems like a lotttttt of $$ in today's world. Is it? Would you go?


WAYYYYY too much money. Frankly, I would have a hard time paying that for a real celebrity.


----------



## Bone Dancer

$170 for someone who "thinks" he sounds like Dean Martin and poor food (drinks extra dont forget). I don't think so.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Hey halloweenies! I f your looking for some good halloween tunes or just something to build props to, and you don't know Tom Waits, check out these albums by him:

The Black Rider
Bone Machine
Blood Money
Alice

I like all his stuff, but these have some really good halloween creepy good songs on them and some of his darkest songs. Next years haunt soundtrack is going to have alot of this stuff sampled and looped.

Cheers!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

finally got my web cam to work after a week of having it! yay! :jol:


----------



## GothicCandle

Looking on petfinder.com...how is "Dalmatian" a "small" dog???


----------



## Spooky1

GothicCandle said:


> Looking on petfinder.com...how is "Dalmatian" a "small" dog???


Maybe it's a Dalmation/Chihuahua mix.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Just got back from a trip to the vet. Poor little Isabelle has a bladder infection.  This would be why she's been peeing all over the house since Saturday...


----------



## Devils Chariot

GothicCandle said:


> Looking on petfinder.com...how is "Dalmatian" a "small" dog???


When your selling it as a puppy or desperate to move some merchandise!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

im really bummed right now. i just bought two neon tetras for my fish tank and i found one dead yesterday and the other one i just found dead stuck to the filter. i haven't even had them a week! the only concelation is that i only paid 4 bucks for both of them. still it pisses me off that i asked the petsmart worker if they'd be safe with the other neon fish and he said they would be. i saw the yellow neon going after it! i wonder if i outght to just flush them both down the toilet or try to get my money back!:madkin:


----------



## The Archivist

I'm getting ready to go to my weight watchers meeting. So far I've lost over 20 lbs!!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Dark Angel 27 said:


> im really bummed right now. i just bought two neon tetras for my fish tank and i found one dead yesterday and the other one i just found dead stuck to the filter. i haven't even had them a week! the only concelation is that i only paid 4 bucks for both of them. still it pisses me off that i asked the petsmart worker if they'd be safe with the other neon fish and he said they would be. i saw the yellow neon going after it! i wonder if i outght to just flush them both down the toilet or try to get my money back!:madkin:


Hey I used to be an be a big fish fan. I had three aquariums when I was a kid and teenager.

Neon tetras need to be in a school. I just googled it and they say 6 or more. I had 10 and they bred like happy rabbits, so I had to give them away. In my dad's aquarium he only had 4 or 5. They never bred and slowly died off. The guppies crowded them out.


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's 5 o'clock somewhere. Time for a tropical bevvie!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> im really bummed right now. i just bought two neon tetras for my fish tank and i found one dead yesterday and the other one i just found dead stuck to the filter. i haven't even had them a week! the only concelation is that i only paid 4 bucks for both of them. still it pisses me off that i asked the petsmart worker if they'd be safe with the other neon fish and he said they would be. i saw the yellow neon going after it! i wonder if i outght to just flush them both down the toilet or try to get my money back!:madkin:


Aside from any possible health issues, introducing new fish to an established aquarium can be dicey in that sometimes the ones already there take issue with strangers, even if they are considered "community tank" types. Assuming you acclimated them properly (letting the bag they came in float in the tank for a bit so temperature equalizes, slowly mixing in tank water so the chemistry equalizes, etc) and they were healthy (hard to know that one ahead of time), it's always possible they were harassed to death. We have a salt water tank at work, and putting new fish in always triggers territorial behavior. We found it best to leave the tank light off for several hours up to a day so the new fish would have a better chance of being accepted.

I had a freshwater tank years ago and lost two black mollies within 24 hours of being introduced to the tank. Turned out the water chemistry was not favorable, which didn't bother the resident fish (they were used to it), but was enough to trigger onset of what I called the white fuzzy death on the newbies.

If it's worth your time, you can try asking for a refund, but you may have to demonstrate that water quality was not a problem.


----------



## Devils Chariot

RoxyBlue said:


> Aside from any possible health issues, introducing new fish to an established aquarium can be dicey in that sometimes the ones already there take issue with strangers, even if they are considered "community tank" types. Assuming you acclimated them properly (letting the bag they came in float in the tank for a bit so temperature equalizes, slowly mixing in tank water so the chemistry equalizes, etc) and they were healthy (hard to know that one ahead of time), it's always possible they were harassed to death. We have a salt water tank at work, and putting new fish in always triggers territorial behavior. We found it best to leave the tank light off for several hours up to a day so the new fish would have a better chance of being accepted.
> 
> I had a freshwater tank years ago and lost two black mollies within 24 hours of being introduced to the tank. Turned out the water chemistry was not favorable, which didn't bother the resident fish (they were used to it), but was enough to trigger onset of what I called the white fuzzy death on the newbies.
> 
> If it's worth your time, you can try asking for a refund, but you may have to demonstrate that water quality was not a problem.


I was too lazy to get this in depth, but yeah what Roxy Sez.

You can keep new fish in a birthing tray to introduce them too. This way the fish wont suffocate in the bag of water. The breeding/birthing tray rest on the ledge of the aquarium on the inside and is perforated so water can flow in, but the it protects fish who are inside, it has two pieces one is like a colander and it fits inside the other one. The inside tray protects the babies form a hungry momma, they swim thru the grate but cant get out of the bigger box.

They are also good to separate wounded fish so they can heal in case you new fish gets nibbled at first.

I just looked on google they are like $3 to $10 for fancy ones.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thanks everyone. i appreciate the advice


----------



## Devils Chariot

only 63 posts left!


----------



## Adam I

When its a pup


----------



## IMU

Shipping my latest project to Canada today! Should be an adventure ... :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Devils Chariot said:


> only 63 posts left!


At the rate you're going right now, you should be there in a day or two

This is the only place I know where people strive to become hos:googly:



IMU said:


> Shipping my latest project to Canada today! Should be an adventure ... :googly:


Got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## IMU

RoxyBlue said:


> Got my fingers crossed for you!


PO says: "5-10 business days" ... can you keep your fingers crossed for that long?


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> PO says: "5-10 business days" ... can you keep your fingers crossed for that long?


Yes, if I use some super glue:googly:


----------



## Devils Chariot

Man its hot here. I only have an ac in the living room in my apartment, so when I go to bed I only have a window fan in the bedroom to keep me cool but its like 82 degrees at night. So I am awake till like 3 when I just faint from exhaustion. Then I sleep in thru the alarm. Late again!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, DC, you live in an apartment?!? Where do you find room to do all that amazing prop work?


----------



## Devils Chariot

The big stuff stays at mom n laws house, my office (2nd bedroom is overun with skulls and scary birds and pumpkins and crap, just tons of crap.

I usually work at the coffee table (which is now trashed, I promised to refinish it this next weekend), I have a small toolcart with a table on it, That where I paint and build models, and I do all my carving and sanding in the kitchen over the sink, an just wash all those crumbs away!


----------



## Spooky1

DC I see you've been busy working toward your 1000th post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why did the government spend untold amounts of taxpayer money developing Standard Forms SF254 and SF330 (which was supposed to replace the SF254 but not really since people still have to use both depending on who issues the RFP) for use in responding in a neat tidy way to a Request for Proposal issued by a government agency, then issues an RFP that requires you to rewrite everything the way you used to decades ago before there were SF254s and SF330s?! On top of which, the agency that issued the RFP is the one that is caretaker and developer of the standard forms! Aaargghh, it's such a pain!

Those of you who have never had to prepare a bid submission for the government are mercifully spared from knowing what I'm talking about.

I need to put on my high heels, go downtown, and slap someone.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Had a very productive day in the shop. Got the latex on the three skelly hands, put some hair on a corpse head, painted 40ft of the plastic chain I got last year so now it looks old and rusty an not the terrible gold color. Used said chain to hang three half skulls on a ring to be used some place. Need some pvc fittings and more flat black spray paint for tomorrow.


----------



## IMU

RoxyBlue said:


> Why did the government spend untold amounts of taxpayer money developing Standard Forms SF254 and SF330 (which was supposed to replace the SF254 but not really since people still have to use both depending on who issues the RFP) for use in responding in a neat tidy way to a Request for Proposal issued by a government agency, then issues an RFP that requires you to rewrite everything the way you used to decades ago before there were SF254s and SF330s?! On top of which, the agency that issued the RFP is the one that is caretaker and developer of the standard forms! Aaargghh, it's such a pain!
> 
> Those of you who have never had to prepare a bid submission for the government are mercifully spared from knowing what I'm talking about.
> 
> I need to put on my high heels, go downtown, and slap someone.


Been there, done that! (minus the high heels BUT did the slap)  Only 9 more years of this crap, then on to a 'real' job!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I've completely lost my temper today with the pool contractor.

I resorted to yelling and lots of swearing at his guys and on a voicemail message to him after he dropped the guys off a little while ago.

I'm fuming right now and the guys basically aren't saying anything. I'm waiting for the contractractor to get his ass back here.


----------



## Spooky1

I just calculated that Roxy and I have accounted for 5.2% of all the posts on the forum. You'd think we never leave.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What went wrong, Ms W?


----------



## slightlymad

Kelly put one of your manic ans out back they will finish twice as quick just to get away but start with it standing at the door the first day. they will think ur crazy and which we know


----------



## slightlymad

Is divorce/separation supposed to feel this good?


----------



## pyro

slightlymad said:


> Is divorce/separation supposed to feel this good?


jay if it feels good---shhhhhhhhhhh
i know mine did & i kept quite about it so no one could spoil it


----------



## pyro

well 1st day of vacation ---dam rain


----------



## Bone Dancer

Getting a little rain here too, but thats ok, my plants need it and I enjoy watching it rain when I am out in the shop.


----------



## debbie5

GC- some Dalamtions are unusually small- a bit bigger than a beagle...which isn't breed standard.
We found our poodle on Petfinder listed as a "standard poodle"...which he IS, but he's really small..again, beagle sized. Go figure. He's put together all goofy. 
We found another (toy) poodle we really want to rescue, but I keep chanting my mantra, "$200 for the checkups and $48 for grooming a month"...(sigh). Have to keep our money aside to pay for all the new taxes & fees coming in on our power bills and county tax bills. But that's a whole 'nuther rant...


----------



## debbie5

PS- and no, we aren't going to see fake Dino. Especially now that I see he plays for free in his hometown. Guess they boosted up his price to give him some fake cache...


----------



## Ms. Wicked

RoxyBlue said:


> What went wrong, Ms W?


Oh, just the usual getting strung along. Thankfully by the time that the contractor came back (he dropped off two of his guys), Mr. W was here to back me up.

In the meantime, I've got my cousin and her husband and son coming around on Friday for the weekend. Then on Thursday the 30th, MIL arrives.

I've got tons to do!


----------



## pyro

Ms. Wicked said:


> Oh, just the usual getting strung along. Thankfully by the time that the contractor came back (he dropped off two of his guys), Mr. W was here to back me up.
> 
> In the meantime, I've got my cousin and her husband and son coming around on Friday for the weekend. Then on Thursday the 30th, MIL arrives.
> 
> I've got tons to do!


time to raid the wine cellar


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ever notice how you feel guilty about eating something right after you've had your teeth cleaned? It's like you really need to let them be all squeaky clean for at least a little while


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Ever notice how you feel guilty about eating something right after you've had your teeth cleaned? It's like you really need to let them be all squeaky clean for at least a little while


Yep, my appt. is always after work so when I get home I make dinner for me and the hubby. Sometimes I don't want to eat - don't want to get food in the spots.

Are we suppose to have a lunar eclipse tonight or am I just loony?


----------



## Spooky1

Da Weiner said:


> Are we suppose to have a lunar eclipse tonight or am I just loony?


I know Asia just had a big (longest of the next 100 years or so) solar eclipse, but I haven't heard about anything in the US. Doesn't mean there won't be though. 

Edit: Here's a NASA site on eclipses for the year. http://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/OH/OH2009.html

On an interesting note, there will be a full lunar eclipse for the Winter Solstice next year, Dec. 21st 2010. Maybe it will be the return of the Old Ones.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

odd story i found on yahoo.com

rip mike: the sealion that mated himself to death. :lolkin:

http://buzz.yahoo.com/article/1:cb0...ad79c89e2bbad/Sea-lion-mates-himself-to-death


----------



## IMU

Some days it just doesn't feel right to get out of bed ...


----------



## debbie5

I need to stop watching the news or reading the paper for a while. Like the next 5 years. Everything is just plain nuts lately. No makeum sense.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

IMU said:


> Some days it just doesn't feel right to get out of bed ...


I know what you mean. the minute i'm out of bed my aunt wakes up and starts talking about cleaning the house when all i want to do is start planning out my haunt this year. really beginning to wish i hadn't gotten out of bed:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> I know what you mean. the minute i'm out of bed my aunt wakes up and starts talking about cleaning the house when all i want to do is start planning out my haunt this year. really beginning to wish i hadn't gotten out of bed:googly:


My father, who is many years retired now, usually gets up around 9:00AM. He once told me that, if he gets up earlier, " your mother finds things for me to do"


----------



## Devils Chariot

I stay up all night and cant sleep till 1 o2 am even if i go to bed at 9pm and take some benedryls. Then once I am asleep I never want to wake up. My hunbun will fall asleep 3 minutes after the lights turn off and will be up at 5:30 feeding the cats and will be like " Hey lets do 100 jumping jacks, 50 algebra problems, and build a kayak from scratch!!!!".

I hate morning people.


----------



## Draik41895

i just got up.I have wierd dreams, i'll put it here so i can whipp out my dream dictionary later.so,the end of world war two.

Hitler is attacking america.something strange happens,he befriends me,goes against his own forces.hes a good guy now.its all pretty secret,im one of the only people to know.we're in a restaurant, me, him, and a few others. a gang fight progresses outside.an old fashion one at that,trench coats, cool hats, and tommy guns.they want to kill us. we're all huddled up near a window. He lifts it up, and just as they,re about to kill us all, he pulls out a machine gun and shoots them all,one ate a time in just a few seconds.He takes me on to his main boat, like a super large cruise liner. No one else is on it. He looks into the horizon all dramatic like, and then starts freaking out about all the things he didnt do, and how old he is and all that kind of stuff. He gives me his ship!and all the others! So i leave him to reminisce and i start to wander the ship.I hear some noises of people working and dont want to be seen, i go in to a strange empty room that starts to spin,literally, cause its on a platform off some sort.We get off the boat,and the gangster/mobster guys come back. In the restaurant every one is freaking out, hitler tells me that everything he owns is mine, and we all run outside,again, he kills them all but this time he got shot in the head. except every one loves him now so it sucks.i go on the ship and tell people that its mine now,they believe me,one of the guys tells me that some rich lady wants to buy it, so we decide to draw names out of a hat,but instead a purse.until i find out that her daughter wont come out from deep inside the ship with her dog.so i run inside and look around.i find her near the bottom,first i run her doggy out,which weighs the same as a chihuahua,but is the size of a boxer(?)and then i run down, and carry the girl back up one my back.Yay! everyones happy again,and the lady says she doesn't care about the boat anymore, and i wake up.

see,told you i have weird dreams


----------



## Draik41895

whoops! double post!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

wow that is wierd. i have dreams like that too! i've talked with freddy and gone headlong into a battle to save a bunch of preppy people. i always seem to be saving people even though i may die doing it! alot of my dreams seem to center around fighting 5 to 1 and i always win! :lolkin:


----------



## Death's Door

Getting ready to have my annual Pokeno Toga Party this Saturday. Every night I do a couple of things to keep ahead of schedule even though I am running around doing the "last minute" things until my ladies arrive. On Tuesday night - around 10 p.m., I decided to call it quits and just chill out in front of the tube - I started to channel surf and on one of the cable channels is the movie, "Animal House". What a coincidence!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> wow that is wierd. i have dreams like that too! i've talked with freddy and gone headlong into a battle to save a bunch of preppy people. i always seem to be saving people even though i may die doing it! alot of my dreams seem to center around fighting 5 to 1 and i always win! :lolkin:


A lot of my dreams seem to center around trying to find a bathroom:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> A lot of my dreams seem to center around trying to find a bathroom:googly:


Me tooo! In most of my dreams, I'm looking for a bathroom and once I find one and settle in, I can't pee! In a way it's a good thing because I usually in bed when I have this dream.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Da Weiner said:


> Me tooo! In most of my dreams, I'm looking for a bathroom and once I find one and settle in, I can't pee! In a way it's a good thing because I usually in bed when I have this dream.


what's worse is that i sometimes have dreams that seem normal until i realize im topless! lol that is the one type of dream that freaks me out cause im trying franticly to find something to cover up with!


----------



## The Archivist

What's wrong with being topless? My biggest fear is being bottomless


----------



## pyro

sure why not more rain


----------



## pyro

Dark Angel 27 said:


> what's worse is that i sometimes have dreams that seem normal until i realize im topless! lol that is the one type of dream that freaks me out cause im trying franticly to find something to cover up with!


you got pics of that


----------



## IMU

I know what I'm dreamin bout now! LOL


----------



## Dark Angel 27

pyro said:


> you got pics of that


um no. i don't take nudes of myself and if i did i couldn't show them to anyone but Dean or he would be really pissed off and not speak to me for a long time! :lolkin:


----------



## pyro

Dark Angel 27 said:


> um no. i don't take nudes of myself and if i did i couldn't show them to anyone but Dean (the love of my life) or he would be really pissed off and not speak to me for a long time!


um it was a joke


----------



## Dark Angel 27

pyro said:


> um it was a joke


its okay :lolkin:


----------



## The Archivist

snort...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hmm..that didn't come out the way i planned. sorry bout that!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Need to go pick up the boys from school. I think I'll drive the hearse.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I think the cat has lost his mind...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

well, i think this is enough procrastinating, and i think i will go into the storage shed and pull out the props from last year! i'm still debating on how far i should go this year. which causes me to pose a question. is it possible to do a cemetary without making it look evil. certain people in my family have been on my case about that. im trying to find a balance.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> well, i think this is enough procrastinating, and i think i will go into the storage shed and pull out the props from last year! i'm still debating on how far i should go this year. which causes me to pose a question. is it possible to do a cemetary without making it look evil. certain people in my family have been on my case about that. im trying to find a balance.


If you're just putting up tombstones, I can't imagine anyone would think they looked evil. I've never seen a cemetery that didn't have a feeling of serenity about it, so I'm guessing their question has more to do with the type of props you might be adding to the graveyard scene. What kind of things/creatures are going to be part of your set up?

Our yard cemetery last year had a witch stirring a cauldron, skeletons, a severed foot, skulls, vultures, spiders, bats, rats, a reaper, and ghoul hounds, and no one seemed to think it looked evil. Of course, it could be that folks who would find it evil just didn't stop by


----------



## Spooky1

Dark Angel 27 said:


> well, i think this is enough procrastinating, and i think i will go into the storage shed and pull out the props from last year! i'm still debating on how far i should go this year. which causes me to pose a question. is it possible to do a cemetary without making it look evil. certain people in my family have been on my case about that. im trying to find a balance.


I guess it's a matter of semantics. Just what is viewed as evil. As Roxy said above, we don't view our yard decorations as evil. We like the spooky/creepy/eerie look, but I'm sure some may view a witch or reaper as evil. I doubt anyone could call tombstones and fog as evil. Whatever you add after that would be up to interpretation of the individuals.


----------



## Devils Chariot

only men are evil. Just tell that anyone who critiques your graveyard, then look em right in the eye all serious like. Remind them that all monsters come from stories and thus are fake, and your telling a story which is also fake and that they shouldn't be so pompous.


----------



## GothicCandle

Dark Angel 27 said:


> well, i think this is enough procrastinating, and i think i will go into the storage shed and pull out the props from last year! i'm still debating on how far i should go this year. which causes me to pose a question. is it possible to do a cemetary without making it look evil. certain people in my family have been on my case about that. im trying to find a balance.


I really don't see how a graveyard is evil. Everyone's gotta die. Halloween and the Mexican day of the dead is just about taking the fear out of death.


----------



## Devils Chariot

GothicCandle said:


> I really don't see how a graveyard is evil. Everyone's gotta die. Halloween and the Mexican day of the dead is just about taking the fear out of death.


agreed.

Even if you are trying to scare the crap out of someone, it is really just immersion therapy. If people think your graveyard looks evil shake their g'darn hand and say thanks!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thanks. that helps alot!


----------



## IMU

now that i'm done with the week long headache at work, i can get back to working on my props!


----------



## Devils Chariot

now that i have been working on props all week long, i can screw around all weekend! go out on the boats with pops, pool party on sunday! Well ok, I'll mache my corpse on sunday morning.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

lol sounds like fun. unlike me who has been putting prop building off since last halloween. this weekend will be spent on prop building! have an awesome time out there getting sun burnt!


----------



## Devils Chariot

I will. Have an awesome time getting burnt by glue guns!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Devils Chariot said:


> now that i have been working on props all week long, i can screw around all weekend! go out on the boats with pops, pool party on sunday! Well ok, I'll mache my corpse on sunday morning.


Nice save at the end there 

I'll be watching my mail box this weekend...expecting a certain e-y-e k-i-t (shhhh! don't jinx it!)


----------



## Devils Chariot

I hope it never arrives and does so slowly


----------



## trishaanne

Well, another weekend with no prop building in sight. We have another wedding this afternoon, which we are doing for free, and last night the bride calls and wants to change her ceremony around AGAIN! So, up early again today doing another rewrite. I'll be glad when this one is over. Tomorrow I had planned on prop work but since it's bulk pick up week here this coming week, I think I have to clean out the garage a bit, to make room to work and for all the new stuff..hehehe. Besides, hubby took off work next week for his birthday week, and is planning on cleaning the garage, so that means while he's at church tomorrow, I have to get all my good stuff stashed away so he doesn't toss it. Let's see, 97 days till Halloween, 90 days till the party, having to start setting up the yard in mid September because the grandkids are taking up all my time, so I have to do it a little at a time this year and I still have to make 12 zombies, new band members, an audience for the band, paint all the wall panels for the haunt, finish off the new headstones and corpse a few things. Guess I should stay off the computer for a while and get busy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, with all that going on, trish, are you and your husband going to find time to go to Horrorfind Weekend in Baltimore?

I've done a few weddings myself (as a cantor and/or instrumentalist) - most of the families have been quite easy to work with, but I have seen the occasional bride or mother-of-the-bride from Hell (somehow the grooms never seem to be an issue). And if you really want to hear some stories, ask any church organist about their experiences


----------



## Dark Angel 27

let me know if there is EVER a groom from hell issue i think all they ever have to do is put a suit on show up and say i do. lol i would love to hear any groomzilla stories! :lolkin:


----------



## GothicCandle

A conversation with my mom(she's joking)

Mom: Why is my comb here on the table?
Me: I was combing that props hair.
Mom:*make a heebie jeebie noise of disgust* What am I gonna get from THAT monster!
Me: It's a pirate.
Mom: It's going to make me sick!
Me: *laughs* Yes, he has scurvy. Don't worry just eat an orange.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

so, finally figured out how to post pics on the forum. that's a big step for me! :lolkin: i would love to see a pic of your pirate!


----------



## GothicCandle

Dark Angel 27 said:


> so, finally figured out how to post pics on the forum. that's a big step for me! :lolkin: i would love to see a pic of your pirate!


:eekin: lol. Good job!!! :rolleyekin:

Sure thing, but the body aint done yet. Needs arms and shoes. :lolkin:


----------



## Fangs

owie owie owie owie owie

spent the day at the air show for FIL's birthday...... figured a hat would keep my face covered well enough........

WRONG......... now hubby says I look like either a red raccoon or a superhero with the strips of white on the sides of my face....... all i have to say is: owie owie owie.....stupid stupid stupid....  :googly:


----------



## trishaanne

Awwwwww....sorry to hear that Fangs. {{{{gentle hugs}}}} so it doesn'thurt too bad..lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sunburns suck! So do hot humid days when the air isn't moving and you feel as if you're trapped in a steam bath.

On the good side, Michael's had a sale on their Apple Barrel brand acrylic paints today (two for a dollar, normally around 89 cents for a two ounce bottle), so we stocked up on some matte finish ones.


----------



## spideranne

The dots are taking much longer to paint then expected. And then you have to wait for them to dry. I want an instant drying thingamjig.


----------



## Hauntiholik

spideranne said:


> The dots are taking much longer to paint then expected. And then you have to wait for them to dry. I want an instant drying thingamjig.


A hair dryer?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

so, the beginning of another day. i think i've caused enough trouble on here for now. so i'll just go out and start work on more props! its great to have my momentum back!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, July 27, is Take Your Pants for a Walk Day.


----------



## Devils Chariot

ouch.ouch ouch ouch. owwwwwwww.

too much waterskiing, too much crazy dives of the diving board. My whole body aches. I can barely walk. I'm all hurty.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Roxy - it's also "National Barbie-in-a-Blender Day" and "Walk on Stilts Day"


----------



## Spooky1

Do Barbie shakes come in chocolate? Please add some Hersey chocolate to mine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Roxy - it's also "National Barbie-in-a-Blender Day" and "Walk on Stilts Day"


I'll bet Ken came up with that idea for a holiday:googly:


----------



## trishaanne

Well, no grandkids tomorrow or Wednesday, which would mean a perfect time for prop building. BUT, hubby took off this week for his birthday, and he's threatening to clean the garage... so I have to try to keep him busy and out of the house till his vacation is over. Looks like tomorrow is parasailing and then a day of fishing on the river. Props need to be done, but he's only gonna turn 50 once, so why waste it cleaning the garage (and risking my good stuff getting tossed out too). Now to think of something to do on Wednesday...hehehe. Maybe a day of tubing down the Delaware River.


----------



## Death's Door

Ah, tubing - we used to go together as a group (approximately 20-30 peeps). We would tube the Delaware Water Gap and stay in Easton. So much fun that was!!!! Now, because I have my above ground pool, I tube in the pool with the floating cooler (filled with beer/wine coolers, cigars and lighter (in plastic bag) and my summer smut reading (in plastic bag). Last year I was at the Acme and they had inflatable black tubes with a river rat on the side of them. I bought 4 (2 for the pool and 2 for backup). Life is good.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm back from prop building and i feel i got a lot done today even though I'm really tired. I had the most trouble, (and i know this is sad,) with the electric drill, after swearing and cussing some more I gave up and screwed in stuff with the good old screwdriver that has yet to let me down. I still have no idea how to go from tighening screws to loosening them up(as far as the drill goes). I've never really used a drill before in my life, but I intend to figure it out!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dark Angel 27 said:


> I I still have no idea how to go from tighening screws to loosening them up(as far as the drill goes). I've never really used a drill before in my life, but I intend to figure it out!


There should be a toggle switch or slider that changes the direction the bit is turning


----------



## trishaanne

Has anyone in here ever had kidney stones? If so, how long does it take for them to pass? I think I may have them, (self diagnosis) and I'm hoping that this intense pain in my lower back ends soon. Hubby is arguing that I need to go to the hospital, like THAT will ever happen. That would involve seeing a doctor, which I haven't done in 10 years, and I'd hate to break that streak now! Doesn't matter though, I have one day off this week (thought it was 2) and I intend to go parasailing and fishing tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## scareme

I have to agree with the hubby on this one. Kidney stones don't always pass on their own, some need to be helped along. And if they do pass on their own, I hear it can be quite painful, and pain meds from the doc would be helpful. 

We are finaly getting some rain here. Now maybe that grand canyon in my back yard may finaly close up.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i agree. i had my first kidney stone in febuary of last year. it hurt like hell. I had to go to the university hospital, where i waited in the lobby for 12 hours and was never seen then my sister found out, picked me up and took me to the methodist hospital where i only had to wait 3 hours. after being examined, the doc in charge gave me some pain medication (which felt great!) and then told me the kidney stone was a small one and after giving me some vicaden told me it would pass on its own. 

ok enough babbling. 

i wouldn't go by my own self diagnoses. you ought to go see a doctor.


----------



## Devils Chariot

trishaanne said:


> Has anyone in here ever had kidney stones? If so, how long does it take for them to pass? I think I may have them, (self diagnosis) and I'm hoping that this intense pain in my lower back ends soon. Hubby is arguing that I need to go to the hospital, like THAT will ever happen. That would involve seeing a doctor, which I haven't done in 10 years, and I'd hate to break that streak now! Doesn't matter though, I have one day off this week (thought it was 2) and I intend to go parasailing and fishing tomorrow!!!!!


My dad had that, turns out it was an abdominal aneurysm. Good thing my mom's a real nazi about seeing the doctor. If my dad had gone to bed, he wouldn't have survived. Back pain NOT from lifting heavy stuff is serious business.


----------



## GothicCandle

trishaanne said:


> Has anyone in here ever had kidney stones? If so, how long does it take for them to pass? I think I may have them, (self diagnosis) and I'm hoping that this intense pain in my lower back ends soon. Hubby is arguing that I need to go to the hospital, like THAT will ever happen. That would involve seeing a doctor, which I haven't done in 10 years, and I'd hate to break that streak now! Doesn't matter though, I have one day off this week (thought it was 2) and I intend to go parasailing and fishing tomorrow!!!!!


Could be your gall bladder. Intense pain in the lower back was the symptom i had when I had to have mine taken out. I suggest you break the streak and go to the doctor.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Go to the doctor Patty. 
I used to be one of those that just toughted it out and see where that got me. A bad heart with batteries.


----------



## GothicCandle

*out of breath*
I was on a halloween website that had music/sounds going. and all of a sudden my tv BEHIND ME went nuts and started making a loud noise and the picture went screwy. Scared me half to death!


----------



## Bone Dancer

"They're here"


----------



## trishaanne

LOL...I hate when that happens.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

trishaanne said:


> Has anyone in here ever had kidney stones? If so, how long does it take for them to pass? I think I may have them, (self diagnosis) and I'm hoping that this intense pain in my lower back ends soon. Hubby is arguing that I need to go to the hospital, like THAT will ever happen. That would involve seeing a doctor, which I haven't done in 10 years, and I'd hate to break that streak now! Doesn't matter though, I have one day off this week (thought it was 2) and I intend to go parasailing and fishing tomorrow!!!!!


I don't know about kidney stones but this could also be the start of a kidney infection (pain in lower back extending to a ring of pain around your waist). At any rate, for heavens sake Patty call your doctor in the morning and get in ASAP. Why risk something awful when it can be nipped in the bud? BTW? as long as I'm butting in, schedule a physical; it's time. :devil:


----------



## IMU

Still waiting for the package I mailed to be delivered to Canada!


----------



## Black Cat

Trishaanne, don't make me come down there and drag you to the Doctor.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seriously, Trish, go to the doctor. Maybe it's kidney stones, maybe it's an infected appendix, maybe it's a herniated disk, maybe it's a torsion of the bowel or just really bad gas. Self diagnosis is educational, but it won't fix what could be a really serious problem. If you don't go for you, go for your husband who loves you and wants you to stick around for a while.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hubby found a live scorpion in the basement this morning. That's kind of weird since we're not in the desert.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Hubby found a live scorpion in the basement this morning. That's kind of weird since we're not in the desert.


We used to get them in our garage when we lived in southern California (also not a desert). My dad killed one and I took it to school in a jar for show-and-tell. Tarantulas were also pretty common there. We were out playing hide and seek in the yard one day and one of my brothers went into the doghouse. It had a little window on the side and I saw him start bouncing around back and forth before suddenly shooting out the door on hands and knees as fast as possible. There was a large tarantula inside the dog house which he did not see until he turned to face the door. He, of course, did not want to remain in such close proximity to a large hairy spider, but he was going to have to pass it (getting into even closer proximity) if he wanted to get out of the doghouse; hence, the bouncing around.


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> Hubby found a live scorpion in the basement this morning. That's kind of weird since we're not in the desert.


Have you seen Draik lurking around your house? Maybe it's his pet scorpion.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Have you seen Draik lurking around your house? Maybe it's his pet scorpion.


Nope. Draik's pet doesn't look like this.  This little bugger is a "sun spider" or "wind scorpion".



> This group of arachnids has various common names most of which suggest that they are spiders, which they are not. The only similarity they share with spiders is the fact that they have eight legs. Solifugids have no venom glands and are not a threat to people although they are very aggressive and fast moving and can inflict a painful bite.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Holy crap, Haunti, is that what you found? That looks like a camel spider (which is actually neither a spider nor a scorpion, but is related to both).


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love spiders...

... but that looks kind of nasty.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Holy crap, Haunti, is that what you found? I've never seen a scorpion that looked like that. That looks like a camel spider.


Yeah, that's what was in the basement. I've never seen a bug like that before but then I'd never seen a salamander in Colorado either and we found one in the window well last year.


----------



## GothicCandle

Yikes haunti! That thing is creepy! Gonna use it as a prop!?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Yeah, that's what was in the basement. I've never seen a bug like that before but then I'd never seen a salamander in Colorado either and we found one in the window well last year.


LOL, you posted while I was looking up spider/scorpion pictures and editing my post.

I vote for camel spider.


----------



## Hauntiholik

GothicCandle said:


> Yikes haunti! That thing is creepy! Gonna use it as a prop!?


Nope. It was released out back. We'll be calling Orkin.
My boys freak out when they see spiders.

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t131/Hauntiholik/Linked/tigersalamander1.jpg


----------



## RoxyBlue

At least the salamander is cute


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nothing like being invited over for burgers on the grill and tater salad. All I have to do now is put my feet up and take a nap.


----------



## IMU

Wonder if I'm going to learn anything at obedience training tonight, the dog already has a head start!


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> Wonder if I'm going to learn anything at obedience training tonight, the dog already has a head start!


Well, you know that those classes are as much about training the owners as the dogs


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Well, you know that those classes are as much about training the owners as the dogs


You notice IMU didn't say it was "Dog" obedience training.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GothicCandle said:


> *out of breath*
> I was on a halloween website that had music/sounds going. and all of a sudden my tv BEHIND ME went nuts and started making a loud noise and the picture went screwy. Scared me half to death!


My TV has done that to me too. What scared me worse is that after I could breathe again i turned it off, only to have it turn back on 3 minutes later.

The TV is no longer in my room.


----------



## Devils Chariot

ever feel like you bit off more than you can chew?

projects left to do on my list for this week alone:

broken face
dead monkey bodies
corpse making (group build) +1
gift sculpt for friend
secret reaper for that other forum
shrunken heads (2 more)

whew! ok focus, focus, focus, hey look! Rambo is on! Hey look! a butterfly!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm keeping busy getting ready for the visit with MIL. She arrives tomorrow and is staying through August 17. :googly:

Never a dull moment!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Devils Chariot said:


> ever feel like you bit off more than you can chew?
> 
> projects left to do on my list for this week alone:
> 
> broken face
> dead monkey bodies
> corpse making (group build) +1
> gift sculpt for friend
> secret reaper for that other forum
> shrunken heads (2 more)
> 
> whew! ok focus, focus, focus, hey look! Rambo is on! Hey look! a butterfly!


Don't get desperate now and try to take Item #1 off the list by falling headlong down the stairs:googly:


----------



## IMU

Just got back from class ... I got an 'F' - contributing to the delinquency of a pooch! I'm such a bad pooch parent!


----------



## Bone Dancer

IMU said:


> Just got back from class ... I got an 'F' - contributing to the delinquency of a pooch! I'm such a bad pooch parent!


Soooo, are they calling social servers or the cruelty to animals people?


----------



## IMU

Well I'll be flip ... the stinking package I mailed by USPS on 07/21/09 went an entire 2 hours away in 7 days! At this pace, it should arrive in Canada in about .... 2 months!


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> Just got back from class ... I got an 'F' - contributing to the delinquency of a pooch! I'm such a bad pooch parent!


Start watching "The Dog Whisperer", IMU. Not only is it entertaining, but you'll learn a lot about how to be an A+ dog parent.



IMU said:


> Well I'll be flip ... the stinking package I mailed by USPS on 07/21/09 went an entire 2 hours away in 7 days! At this pace, it should arrive in Canada in about .... 2 months!


Whew, talk about snail mail! You could have driven it up there faster yourself (and had a nice little vacation)


----------



## IMU

Well, have fun peoples ... time to give this up for a bit ... really need to get myself busy makin props! See ya in September!


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> Well, have fun peoples ... time to give this up for a bit ... really need to get myself busy makin props! See ya in September!


What, no daily HauntForum fix until September?!?! How ever will you manage?

Spooky1 took the day off today. Wish I could have done the same


----------



## Dark Angel 27

my eyeball blanks arrived from monster guts today! that was a really fast since i didn't order them more then 3 days ago! 

i now have most of the parts i need to finish my first monster. 

on a sadder note, i have my fist set back. it rained yesterday and even though i covered up my fountain some rain still got in and ruined the bottom of my fountain. i guess its back to step one. :crykin:


----------



## Devils Chariot

I just drop $250 at the Smooth-On distributor here. They carted my stuff out the back and let me follow them thru the warehouse to the parking area, and what did it see? A 3 axis skull sitting next to a computer, just staring at me. As I walked by I thought I heard him say "It has begun".


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 called to tell me he was at Home Goods scouting the Halloween decorations. Among other things, he spotted a life-size cemetery greeter (for lack of a better description on my part) with a lantern and an old man's head in his hand for something like $129. He wants me to go out there tomorrow with him to look at their holiday offerings.

I believe he will be coming home today with at least one gargoyle - can't have too many of those, I always say


----------



## Hauntiholik

GO BUY IT ROXY!!!!!! It's called the scaretaker and it sells for more than $500 at other places!

clicky-clicky to see


----------



## Spooky1

It was the scaretaker but I don't think it was an animated version. I still think it's a good deal at $129. I'll see if I can convince Roxy. The question is where would he go the rest of the year.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The scaretaker isn't really animated. He just shakes.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky - if you don't want him I'll buy him from you


----------



## Spooky1

I think he'd cost as must to ship as to buy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We'll go check him out this weekend and see if he's semi-animated or it's just that the lantern lights


----------



## smileyface4u23

We get to pick up Isabelle the wonder pug from the vet in the morning. Her supposed bladder infection turned out to be bladder stones. She had to have surgery today and they removed "A LOT" of stones. My poor little baby...


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

cross your fingers for me

going for a promotion at work. a solid 35-40 hours a week 3-5 dollar pay raise and weekends off


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> GO BUY IT ROXY!!!!!! It's called the scaretaker and it sells for more than $500 at other places!
> 
> clicky-clicky to see


Aaaasssss yoooouuuuu wiiiiisssshhhhhh!:googly:

We picked him up today. He shakes as shown in your video, so that is the extent of animation. A CD soundtrack comes with the prop but it's only so-so (although the dogs barking got our dog's attention). Perhaps we'll record a better one if we get ambitious.

And yes, only $129 at Home Goods


----------



## Dark Angel 27

sweet! congrats roxy! 

i bet you can make a soundrack even better the ones at the store are hardly ever good quality.

as for me, my aunt just called and told me that there is a garage sale going on a few houses down. i have no idea what im gonna find. wish me luck!


----------



## GothicCandle

Dark Angel 27 said:


> as for me, my aunt just called and told me that there is a garage sale going on a few houses down. i have no idea what im gonna find. wish me luck!


ooo yay! I love garage sales. Good luck!

in other news...
I got a styrofoam wighead yesterday....hmmm...what to do with it....hmmm


----------



## The Archivist

They STILL make styrofoam wigheads??!! I've been looking like crazy for them! All I've been able to find are the hard plastic heads with the painted faces. Where'd you find them?

...oh, yeah, the night for my first organized Weight Watchers fun walk is tonight! Hope a bunch of people show up otherwise I'm gonna cry. (not really gonna cry, just be really miffed.)


----------



## GothicCandle

The Archivist said:


> They STILL make styrofoam wigheads??!! I've been looking like crazy for them! All I've been able to find are the hard plastic heads with the painted faces. Where'd you find them?


Check out beauty supply shops. I got this one at Sally's which I think is a chain...


----------



## The Archivist

Tried Sally's. The ones around here never seem to have them in stock and the store clerks are idiots. They never understand what the hell I'm talking about, they always try to sell me the plastic heads.


----------



## GothicCandle

weird....maybe take a picture with you lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Archivist said:


> Tried Sally's. The ones around here never seem to have them in stock and the store clerks are idiots. They never understand what the hell I'm talking about, they always try to sell me the plastic heads.


One of the HauntForum site sponsors (Monster Guts) carries them - $3.49 each.

http://monsterguts.com/miscellaneous-prop-parts/styrofoam-head/prod_40.html


----------



## The Archivist

cool site. I'll look into it.


----------



## trishaanne

OK, hubby invited his brother and sister in law and his cousin and her husband over today to celebrate their birthdays. They've been here for 5 hours, laughing, drinking, reminiscing and getting louder and louder and louder. I just want them to GO HOME!!! It;s is SO LOUD in this house. I have projects to work on, a house to clean back up now and have a bride and her fiancee coming over at 10 AM for an initial meeting. It's bad enough that I had to warn her that there is a coffin as soon as you walk in the front door and Hannibal Lechter standing in the dining room. Now I have to clean up all the alcohol bottles and crap too....*sigh*. HELP MEEEEEEEE......lol.


----------



## Spooky1

Almost done with my head popper tombstone. Hopefully I'll get it finished this weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, trish, you remind me of a comment that a former pastor of mine once made about Catholics who only come to church when they are "hatched, matched, and dispatched". Just tell the bride that the coffin is for someone being "dispatched"


----------



## Dark Angel 27

:lolkin: love it!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GothicCandle said:


> ooo yay! I love garage sales. Good luck!


thanks GC. i went out to the one down the street and it really wasn't much of a selection but i did find a couple (3) of pieces that looked promising.

the other one that was up the street had closed for the day. (it was about 3pm) don't know what kind of idiot would close shop so early. it won't open till 9 tommorrow morning.

I plan to be out there by 9 am. i hate waking up early!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Today I start the mausoleum front for the house. Darn I knew I should have had the house painted flat black, what was I thinking.


----------



## GothicCandle

On a sad note today, the motor for my stiring cauldron broke today, on another note, it electrocuted me just before it died.... didn't hurt me, just surprised me...I had never been electrocuted before, was weird.


----------



## Draik41895

i stuck my finger in a light socket before,that was fun


----------



## GothicCandle

Draik41895 said:


> i stuck my finger in a light socket before,that was fun


well that's not very smart....I got shocked today by accident.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

spent the day in the pool....listening to oldies and havin a bbq..

good times


watching army of darkness now


----------



## Draik41895

GothicCandle said:


> well that's not very smart....I got shocked today by accident.


well i was trying to change a light bulb


----------



## scareme

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> spent the day in the pool....listening to oldies and havin a bbq..
> 
> good times
> 
> watching army of darkness now


Sounds like my kind of day, Jeromy.


----------



## Draik41895

yay! i got me an automatic sander!!! 'cept i cant get it to sand anything but my lips and nose...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Tell me you really didn't try doing that, cause if you did your being demoted back to sandpaper.


----------



## Draik41895

yep,and his name is boots


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, the electrician and plumber are here today, digging the trench and laying the pipes/lines for the pool.

Within ten minutes, the electrician cut through cable for our Comcast. Five minutes later, he cut through the pipe for our in ground irrigation!

Mr. W has run to either Lowes or Home Depot to get some pipe to make the repair. There is never a dull moment!

In the meantime, the pool guy *said* he'd be putting on the coping and dropping the liner today. If this happens, we can start filling the pool today. Please send happy vibes our way!!!

THEN *all* that has to be done is framing the deck for the concrete patio, pouring the concrete patio and putting in the fence - fence is scheduled for Wednesday. But at least if the liner is dropped today, we can start using it even if there is a delay in the patio.

This is what it looks like this as of a few minutes ago. One of the guys is cleaning up the Pool Krete from the steps, etc.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think your cemetery fence would look very nice around that pool, Ms W


----------



## Dark Angel 27

awesome! *sends happy vibes her way*


----------



## Death's Door

Just a few setbacks Ms. Wicked. Looks great already!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

I decided to go the the farmer's market on Sunday to pick up fresh corn and melons. I picked up a seedless watermelon for $4. When I got home I started to make a fruit salad with cantelope, honeydew, white peaches. I cut open the watermelon and it was yellow!!!! I mean bright yellow! I thought I was getting the regular watermelon. I tasted it and it was great! It was a pleasant surprise. I remember seeing them in the seed catalog but never thought of having oneThe hubby came in the kitchen and I told him I had made a fruit salad and would he like some. He took a bite of the bright yellow flesh of the watermelon and gave me this confused look. I just smiled and moved away from the uncut half of the watermelon to show him what he just ate. If you guys every get a chance to try a yellow flesh watermelon - do it. I still like the look of the red fleshed watermelons but I' game for anything!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Da Weiner said:


> I decided to go the the farmer's market on Sunday to pick up fresh corn and melons. I picked up a seedless watermelon for $4. When I got home I started to make a fruit salad with cantelope, honeydew, white peaches. I cut open the watermelon and it was yellow!!!! I mean bright yellow! I thought I was getting the regular watermelon. I tasted it and it was great! It was a pleasant surprise. I remember seeing them in the seed catalog but never thought of having oneThe hubby came in the kitchen and I told him I had made a fruit salad and would he like some. He took a bite of the bright yellow flesh of the watermelon and gave me this confused look. I just smiled and moved away from the uncut half of the watermelon to show him what he just ate. If you guys every get a chance to try a yellow flesh watermelon - do it. I still like the look of the red fleshed watermelons but I' game for anything!


Perfect timing, because today, August 3, is National Watermelon Day


----------



## GothicCandle

Da Weiner said:


> I decided to go the the farmer's market on Sunday to pick up fresh corn and melons. I picked up a seedless watermelon for $4. When I got home I started to make a fruit salad with cantelope, honeydew, white peaches. I cut open the watermelon and it was yellow!!!! I mean bright yellow! I thought I was getting the regular watermelon. I tasted it and it was great! It was a pleasant surprise. I remember seeing them in the seed catalog but never thought of having oneThe hubby came in the kitchen and I told him I had made a fruit salad and would he like some. He took a bite of the bright yellow flesh of the watermelon and gave me this confused look. I just smiled and moved away from the uncut half of the watermelon to show him what he just ate. If you guys every get a chance to try a yellow flesh watermelon - do it. I still like the look of the red fleshed watermelons but I' game for anything!


They make such a thing!?!? I have never even heard of this!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Got alot done this weekend and got a couple family members started on their props.

A drinking props like in the "How to Haunt your House" book, only this one wil be drinking from his own intestines:









Those are Bone Dancer hands

And man-eating flower:









Just getting started.

Went to michaels and got a bunch of neon paint and GID paint, big bag of celluclay (40% coupon) and some cool cardboard skulls, think I'll make some DOTD stuff with those.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

It feels great to be getting back to my props. I forgot how exhilerating it is to see your props beginning to take shape! can barely wait for tomorrow so i can get back out there!


----------



## GothicCandle

yay! I worked on a prop today, now i just have to snot rag mache it and paint it and voila! it is a halloween prop! instead of a bunch of duct tape and plastic..lol


----------



## Draik41895

Woohoo! im presently at the casino resort BoomTown, in Reno Nevada.And i thought of an awesome prop for me to work on when i get home.OOOHHHH the waiter a dennys here looks almost excactly like dean cain !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scareme

I was still awake at three this morning, and back up at seven. Why can't I sleep?


----------



## Death's Door

GothicCandle said:


> They make such a thing!?!? I have never even heard of this!



View attachment 921


Here'a a pic of one. Like I said this was definitely a surprise because I thought I picked out a red one.


----------



## GothicCandle

Da Weiner said:


> View attachment 921
> 
> 
> Here'a a pic of one. Like I said this was definitely a surprise because I thought I picked out a red one.


wow, weird looking since I've never seen one. cool.


----------



## Draik41895

cousins house in reno,later we're going to circus circus


----------



## Devils Chariot

stay out of laughlin, that place is no fun!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

Draik41895 said:


> cousins house in reno,later we're going to circus circus


Circus circus is fun, there is a huge arcade, i had more fun there then at the casino. I love claw machines, im awesome at those.

oh, and go to a resturant called Trader Dicks, it's really cool. some drinks(alcohol, but you can get them virgin*no alcohol*) even come in a glass that looks like a tiki face.







and they have a great salt water fish tank that is just amazing. I warn you, do not get the raspberry tart as dessert, its awful(though my uncle liked it). but the rest is cool.


----------



## GothicCandle

i think our air conditioning is breaking...


----------



## The Archivist

GC, be glad you're not down here in SoCal, the temp right now is about 97 degrees. I fully believe that mankind's greatest invention was the A/C. 

BTW, who wants the recipe for Cream of Ghost Soup?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, August 5, is Work Like A Dog Day.

I have three dogs in my office right now and they are doing absolutely no work at all. Slackers.


----------



## Devils Chariot

You know its hot when you have to turn on the AC in the car on the way to work at 8am.

I'm going camping this weekend, My biggest worry is that props aren't getting done. I'll try to forget about it as I swim in sierra splendor.

I took this one of the last times I was there:










Hope to get some good pics this time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a beautiful picture, DC. It has that Ansel Adams feel to it.


----------



## Death's Door

Awesome pic DC!!! I hope you enjoy your camping trip. Me and the hubby are thinking about camping in our back yard with my nephew, Isaac. He's 7 years old and never went camping.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I went to a local lake to go camping a few years ago and it was so crowded and so full of douche bags we drove home and camped in the backyard. It was way better! Why do people think if they are not sleeping at home they can be total asshats?


----------



## Draik41895

GothicCandle said:


> Circus circus is fun, there is a huge arcade, i had more fun there then at the casino. I love claw machines, im awesome at those.
> 
> oh, and go to a resturant called Trader Dicks, it's really cool. some drinks(alcohol, but you can get them virgin*no alcohol*) even come in a glass that looks like a tiki face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and they have a great salt water fish tank that is just amazing. I warn you, do not get the raspberry tart as dessert, its awful(though my uncle liked it). but the rest is cool.


well, i couldnt go to the restaurant but thanks, I'll remember that. I love the claw machines too,I won two chains, a pair of sunglasses, and a watch.I got some stuffies, and killed some zombies.here at boomtown, I got a rabbits foot and some other small stuff.Would you believe they sell marked cards and dice at a casino?!?!?I got the cards.I filmed some skeletons,and cowboy stuff in the fun center,ill put a vid together later.Gonna leave real soon though


----------



## GothicCandle

Draik41895 said:


> well, i couldnt go to the restaurant but thanks, I'll remember that. I love the claw machines too,I won two chains, a pair of sunglasses, and a watch.I got some stuffies, and killed some zombies.here at boomtown, I got a rabbits foot and some other small stuff.Would you believe they sell marked cards and dice at a casino?!?!?I got the cards.I filmed some skeletons,and cowboy stuff in the fun center,ill put a vid together later.Gonna leave real soon though


in Virgina city there is a lot of creepy old west skeletons and such(zombie cowboy, vultures, stuffed animals like bears and cougars)


----------



## GothicCandle

The Archivist said:


> GC, be glad you're not down here in SoCal, the temp right now is about 97 degrees. I fully believe that mankind's greatest invention was the A/C.
> 
> BTW, who wants the recipe for Cream of Ghost Soup?


we've had a heat wave, it was 110 a few days ago...


----------



## The Archivist

Lemme see, unstructured thoughts...no, too dirty, hmmm.... no, too adult situation... well, here's one, I'm getting ready for a trip to a live steam railroading event over at Bittercreek and Western Railroad. Gonna go with my friend. Let's see, other unstructured thoughts... designed a couple of dresses/costumes. Very nice looking. I feel that what girls/women are wearing today is so scandalous, I mean sheesh, if you're gonna dress like a hooker, you're gonna get treated like one. My drawing styles are more conservative and kind of reminiscent of when people cared about how they appeared.


----------



## spideranne

We've got a storm blowing in...


----------



## smileyface4u23

I think I'm getting a cold. My throat has been really scratchy and sore all day.  Must think healthy thoughts...


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Archivist said:


> I feel that what girls/women are wearing today is so scandalous, I mean sheesh, if you're gonna dress like a hooker, you're gonna get treated like one. My drawing styles are more conservative and kind of reminiscent of when people cared about how they appeared.


Wow. You are really on that soapbox today!


----------



## The Archivist

Why not? Gotta have something to bitch about. Don't know much about anything else.


----------



## hedg12

smileyface4u23 said:


> I think I'm getting a cold. My throat has been really scratchy and sore all day.  Must think healthy thoughts...


That stinks, Smiley. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Get better soon smiley... prop building season is in full swing!

Well, the liner is in the pool and it's filling. Today they will be starting to frame out the decking for the concrete patio.... which won't be finished by end of day tomorrow.... and my family is coming down on Saturday to visit with MIL. However, they said that they'd get the area finished where the steps are so that the mud and pea gravel doesn't get tracked around.

Anyway, as the pool was filling yesterday, the kids went in. The water was freezing but they didn't care.

Here's a pic of me tossing a beach ball into the pool as it was being filled, with construction taking place all around.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I think I caught the cold smileyface was catching......


----------



## Vlad

Is that you standing on the phone line the pool people severed?


----------



## Spooky1

What, no bikini shots Ms. W?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Doctor appointment went well yesterday, lost 5 lbs. Went to see the new Harry Potter movie. Going to the first show in the afternoon is great, there were only four other people there. But I forgot to go to good well to look for zombie cloths, darn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looking good, Ms W, and so is the pool

Glad to hear your doctor appointment went well, Bone.

Unrelated to either comment, wouldn't it be lovely if people judged others by what they were instead of what they looked like.


----------



## Devils Chariot

That's commie talk Roxy! People are gross and terrible inside, only the outside can be clean and pure. We must dress fashionably, wear lots of makeup, have plastic surgery, smell nice, shave, use antibiotics and hormones to keep our skin clear, use only the most expensive lotions and creams and shampoos. We must get our hair cut for $70 a pop every two weeks, we need to have the latest and greatest personal electronic accessories, drive giant shiny cars, and never touch our faces!!!!


On another note. My camping plans are on the precipice of falling through. Alternate vacation options, kayaking or swimming with sharks. Hmmmmm....


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, DC!

I think smelling nice is a good idea, particularly in close quarters


----------



## Bone Dancer

Devils Chariot said:


> On another note. My camping plans are on the precipice of falling through. Alternate vacation options, kayaking or swimming with sharks. Hmmmmm....


Hey DC, If the swimming with sharks does not go well can I have your props.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Devils Chariot said:


> That's commie talk Roxy! People are gross and terrible inside, only the outside can be clean and pure. We must dress fashionably, wear lots of makeup, have plastic surgery, smell nice, shave, use antibiotics and hormones to keep our skin clear, use only the most expensive lotions and creams and shampoos. We must get our hair cut for $70 a pop every two weeks, we need to have the latest and greatest personal electronic accessories, drive giant shiny cars, and never touch our faces!!!!


funny, i was thinking along the same lines. 

On a happier note, my birthday present from Dean (my significant other) arrived incredibly early and came while i was eating breakfast. I'm in a much happier mood today


----------



## Devils Chariot

Bone Dancer said:


> Hey DC, If the swimming with sharks does not go well can I have your props.


I think your outta luck Bonesy. I am swimming with leopard sharks, and I think they only eat leopards. I'll have to make sure my speedos are the zebra stripes and not the cheetah spots, I wouldn't want a confused shark nibbling my goodies by accident.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Happy anniversary to my wife


----------



## Draik41895

^


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats to Mrs. Thunder for putting up with the Mr.!  Happy anniversary.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy Anniversary to the Thunders, and many, many more!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Anniversary to JT & his Mrs.!


----------



## scareme

Happy Anniversary to yous two!
Happy Anniversary to yous two!
Happy Anniversary to Mr. & Mrs. Thunder!
Happy anniversary to yous two!


----------



## GothicCandle

went shopping today! Bought Halloween items and books(in japanese!) yay!


----------



## Spooklights

Another Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GothicCandle said:


> went shopping today! Bought Halloween items and books(in japanese!) yay!


why am i not surprised?



Johnny Thunder said:


> Happy anniversary to my wife


happy anniversery you guys! (yeah i know im a little late for that...better late then never?)

as for me, I'm going to Hobby Lobby to try and find a solution to the prop problem i'm having....wish me luck!


----------



## debbie5

I learned a new word: asshats. Love it.

Going to see IMAX 3-D movie "The Human Body:3-D" today...then off for a lung function test, a hair cut (NOT a $70 one...expensive haircuts at foo-foo shops around here are **$150**). Then make a chicken pot pie, light a fire in the clearance sale firepit I bought (was $200..I paid $40...I love haggling.) Toast some marshmallows, wash up the kids & then FREE TIME! Yay! Gotta work on installing our new puter and fax/printer. We've never had a new computer before (only hand me downs) so we feel like the Rockafellers today!
Oh- and I just found out we are going to the ocean in a few weeks! My kids have never gone, and I haven't been for 30 years. I am SO EXCITED.Really. New Jersey someplace...not sure where yet. Visiting friends. OH YAY!


----------



## debbie5

As a side note: I love those Duggars. I have some issues with some of the things they do, but those kids are amazing.


----------



## Death's Door

debbie5 said:


> I learned a new word: asshats. Love it.


Hmmm - what is this word used for? Not to sound stupid but would like to use it in case of a cursing emergency. 

Happy Anniversary to the Thunders - may many more wonderful years in store for them!

Great update on the pool Ms. Wicked. You look great next to the pool. Hopefully, when everything is done, we'll see you with a glass of wine in a louge chair chilling next to it!

Yesterday after work I went to have get a punctal plug put in the inner part of my eye (the inner gland). It seems that since I've had the Lasik surgery a couple years ago, I have developed "severe dry eye". I was aware of this back then so it was no surprise. My eye is a little sore today and will heal in a day or two. I have to go back in two weeks to have the eye doctor put a punctal plug in the right eye. They can't do both eyes at the same time. Was a little scared yesterday - all day - and even was ready to back out but I didn't. It's a little freaky having someone put a needle and tweezers in your eye with no eye drops to stop the pinches you keep feeling but I'm OK.


----------



## Draik41895

debbie5 said:


> I learned a new word: asshats. Love it.


how did you learn it?


----------



## Spooky1

Here's a link to the Urban dictionary for asshat. 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ass-hat


----------



## Devils Chariot

15+ sharks today. It was very cool. Kinda spooky, visibility was at like 5-7 feet, but then they swim 3 feet beneath you. Thought I had cool videos but my camera is busted! I looked when I got on shore, nothing but squiggly lines. It is 7 years old, I guess that's ancient for a digital camera. Also saw some spiny lobsters!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just got back from a vocal workshop with some of my fellow choir members. You know it's worthwhile when you learn something that you didn't know before and that actually makes a difference in your vocal production. I've been singing for over 25 years and I still have so much to learn


----------



## Dark Angel 27

im kinda frustraited. got up this morning and checked on Gilly, my little sea monster...apparently i did something wrong and the clay's got some cracks in it....i think i know a way to put it to my advantage....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> im kinda frustraited. got up this morning and checked on Gilly, my little sea monster...apparently i did something wrong and the clay's got some cracks in it....i think i know a way to put it to my advantage....


Clay sometimes cracks as it dries. If it works with the effects you want, then you can definitely use it to your advantage. Otherwise, you can thin some clay with a little water (think "slurry" here) and use it as a light filler for the cracks.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thanks for the advice! i've got a good idea im gonna try....i'll post pics later!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thunder and rain most of the day. Good day to nap. I'll go out to the shop this evening and see if the elves got any work done.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

youtube really sucks. tried to upload a video that i worked hard and had the perfect timing to the song only to have the audio disabled. :madkin:


----------



## GothicCandle

Dark Angel 27 said:


> youtube really sucks. tried to upload a video that i worked hard and had the perfect timing to the song only to have the audio disabled. :madkin:


well, be glad they don't completely ban you. which they use to do at a drop of a hat, it was so annoying. I think I'm on my third or fourth account.


----------



## Draik41895

good news and bad news!
good news:My finches laid some eggs a while back,two hatched last week,and the other three hatched last night!!!!

Bad news:My dad is in the hospital!he was picked up by the ambulance because his heart was hurting very badly!It's scary because when he was a teenager he went to a fortune teller and was told he would die of a heart attack.Even though i dont believe in that its still scary because hes been having heart problems for a year or two and theyve just been getting worse and worse!!!!ihope to go visit him today and get an update about whats going on


----------



## Spooky1

Draik, our thoughts are with you and your dad. Hope he's home soon and feeling better. If he's been having problems for a year or two, has he been to a doctor about it in the past?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Draik, i'm sorry to hear that. My prayers and thoughts are with you! I hope he's feeling better!

and congrats on the baby finches you gonna keep em?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Im bored...its my birthday today....I've slept as late as I can...and gotten all the prop work I can do done for now....what else am I supposed to do when no one else is around? maybe i can go play around with the windows movie maker some more.....:jol:


----------



## Draik41895

hes been to the doctor before about it,and we are going to keep the finches


----------



## RoxyBlue

We'll keep our fingers crossed for your dad, Draik. I know how scary it must be for you.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Hey Draik, I hope your Dad will be ok. My dad had an aortal aneurysm a few years ago and it was very frightening, but he pulled through. I know its scary like you wouldn't believe. I hope you and your family are well. My only advice is that worrying doesn't make people better, it just makes you sick, so take easy if you start to feel stressed out.

Heres a pic that i took today that should cheer you up:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

some how that arrangment looks wrong...


----------



## GothicCandle

okay....i should not be laughing this hard at that picture.......


----------



## Vlad

That looks like something the NJ Make and Take group would think up, lol.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm not sure what those figures are doing, and I don't think I want to know.


----------



## RoxyBlue

C'mon, folks, can't you tell? I't SOOOO obvious! The guy on the right is shaking his fist at the gods because he just spilled his beer and the other guy is looking for the contact lens he just dropped in the spilled beer.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I don't make these things up people. I just find them 

August 10th is....
*S'mores Day* - On S'mores Day, make and enjoy some s'mores. No one knows who exactly invented s'mores but the first recipe for s'mores was published in the 1927 Girl Scout handbook.

*Lazy Day* - It is the thick of summer. And it is hot! Don't feel like doing much. Celebrate National Lazy Day and do nothing.

*National Duran Duran Appreciation Day* - Are you "Hungry Like a Wolf?" Do you like boys in make-up with perfectly coiffed hair? If you adored this Fab Five band in the '80s, then National Duran Duran Appreciation Day is the day for you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Making s'mores was the best part of a cookout when I was a kid.


----------



## debbie5

Gonna fire up the new firepit tonight:
http://www.landmann-usa.com/pdf/bigskypdf/BIG SKY ORIGINAL KD 4.17.07.pdf

I got the moon & stars one..very cool. Very cheap. Now I don't have to drive to camp every time I need a campfire "fix". Hope the neighbors don't mind...too much.


----------



## RoxyBlue

With that moon & stars motif, you could use that as a witch's cauldron for Halloween, Debbie


----------



## The Archivist

DC, since you have a haunted island theme going, you're gonna need possessed or at the very least gruesome looking sharks SOMEWHERE around the "island!!" Maybe you ought to do a couple of half human/half shark hybrids...


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Archivist said:


> DC, since you have a haunted island theme going, you're gonna need possessed or at the very least gruesome looking sharks SOMEWHERE around the "island!!" Maybe you ought to do a couple of half human/half shark hybrids...


Oh there will sea creatures indeed! I have had a pair of shark jaws i got to make a prop sitting around for a couple of years waiting to be turned into a prop.. here are some sketches i did a while ago of possible uses for them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I LOVE those sketches, DC!


----------



## The Archivist

Great sketches, DC. How about some adult sized versions? Maybe something that looks like it used to reside near a nuclear reactor? Perhaps something that has more of the skeleton showing through? These almost look cherubic in a way. Other than that, I can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Archivist said:


> Great sketches, DC. How about some adult sized versions? Maybe something that looks like it used to reside near a nuclear reactor? Perhaps something that has more of the skeleton showing through? These almost look cherubic in a way. Other than that, I can't wait to see what you come up with.


If you have ever looked at my stuff before you should know cherubs never get thru the workshop alive!!!!

And don't be adding stuff to my list of to-do archie, its big enough it could be its own prop! God knows it scares me when I look at it!

heres what on my to-do and my to-do list is a to-do since it is unfinished:

dead monkeys
carver creep
tiki totems
volcano
lava monster
lava
bridge
tunnel for walkway
corpses yard
corpses spider tunnel
2 axis skull
fcg skulls
chopping block
chopping block tiki
giant spider
new sign skull - dayak
new skull mold
zombie arms coming out of ground
shrunken heads for gate
underwater scene in window

and each of these items has a whole subset of to-dos....


----------



## GothicCandle

I know how you feel dc, my to-do list is pretty big too.


----------



## Bone Dancer

To hot an humid again today. Nothing got done. Should be cooling down tonight.


----------



## debbie5

Odd for me to be counting down the days 'til 'Ween, since hubby & I still want to take the year off from haunting. Methinks I will have regrets....
thinking about doing a "stealth haunt" where the house doesn't LOOK creepy or decorated, but would still have stuff that will trigger in the bushes as kids come up....heheheheh....also thinking about a freak show theme, which would be easier to set up & do.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Anybody who thinks your not going to do "anything" this year for halloween is not a haunter. LOL, taking the year off, ya right.

"Ok, I am just putting out this one thing, and thats it." 
"Ok, well, just one more thing, and thats really really it."
"It just needs a light over there, now that is it, thats all I am doing"
"Mmmmm, you know, some skulls over there would look great and maybe another light and, and, and, ------"


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, BD, and ain't it the truth?


----------



## GothicCandle

Bone Dancer said:


> Anybody who thinks your not going to do "anything" this year for halloween is not a haunter. LOL, taking the year off, ya right.
> 
> "Ok, I am just putting out this one thing, and thats it."
> "Ok, well, just one more thing, and thats really really it."
> "It just needs a light over there, now that is it, thats all I am doing"
> "Mmmmm, you know, some skulls over there would look great and maybe another light and, and, and, ------"


lol yep. thats how it goes!! lol


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Two men were in a bar. One says to his friend, "My MIL is an angel." His friend replies, "You're lucky. Mine is still alive."


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ms. Wicked said:


> Two men were in a bar. One says to his friend, "My MIL is an angel." His friend replies, "You're lucky. Mine is still alive."


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ms. Wicked said:


> Two men were in a bar. One says to his friend, "My MIL is an angel." His friend replies, "You're lucky. Mine is still alive."


Hey, new avatar!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ms. Wicked said:


> Two men were in a bar. One says to his friend, "My MIL is an angel." His friend replies, "You're lucky. Mine is still alive."


Kellie, has your MIL seen this post?


----------



## scareme

So Kellie, tell us how things are really going with the MIL. My MIL, God rest her soul, told me she would break my fingers if I kept spending her son's money, took money out of my purse (even my husband knew better that to go in my purse) and gave it to my hubby, since it was rightfuly his, and asked if I was pregnant when we told her we were getting married (why else would he want to marry me, and no I wasn't). MIL, gotta luv em.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*yawn* yesterday, i went shopping and now today, im wore out...didn't know if i could work today, but after eating some haagen-dazs choclate choclate chip ice cream..think i can get going now on the next part of Gilly before i crash from the sugar high.  :lolkin:


----------



## The Archivist

I just finished dealing with my local DPSS. The waiting room was a loud nightmare full of reasons why humans shouldn't be allowed to breed indiscriminately. No parenting skills were apparent either. After that experience, I am in full agreeance with euthanasia and selective breeding. (rolls eyes) 
DA27, I wish I had your day...btw, what is Gilly?


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Archivist said:


> I am in full agreeance with euthanasia and selective breeding. (rolls eyes)


Don't you think that's a tad harsh mien Führer? Your mustache is showing, just a bit.:googly:

Finished the voiceover for my big project this year, now back to the skull mold I was working on.

Only 80 days left!

Everybody panic!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

Devils Chariot said:


> Only 80 days left!
> 
> Everybody panic!!!


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## The Archivist

DC, have you EVER been to the DPSS offices? If you have then you'd understand my statements. The parents let their kids run wild around the office waiting room and are completely oblivious to what's going on. My parents NEVER let me act like that when I was little. 

Climbing off soapbox now...


----------



## Devils Chariot

no, but I have been to California Pizza Kitchen in studio city where rich people let their children run around like wild dogs too. I think its universal. Free range kids are here to stay. DPSS isn't like church or anything. Maybe they should combine those offices with libraries, then everyone would have to whisper.


----------



## The Archivist

problem with that idea is kids won't stay quiet even in libraries. They seem to go out of their way just to make noise. I've babysat my nephews from an early age, and they've learned that if they want to have fun indoors, they have to stay quiet. They're allowed to talk but they just can't yell across a room. If they want my attention, and I'm in another room they have to get up on their hind legs and move to find me. They've learned that I'm NOT at their beck and call.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Yeah g'damn kids, so free and full of life. F'em!


----------



## The Archivist

Wish society or at the very least the government made it a law that says kids under a certain age, let's say 10, are not allowed in public between the times of 8am-10pm (not including school times.) and they must be on a leash at all times.


----------



## Devils Chariot

You could go live in Britain with Big Brother.


----------



## The Archivist

Just read the article, I totally agree with the PC Griffith and think that the author of this little rant is a anti-government hippie.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Wow. That link was nicely sprinkled with obscenities. Can we move on to something else now boys?


----------



## The Archivist

Yes dear... BTW, how do you change the message right below your name? Mine says Fearless right now, I'd like to change it to something else.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Archivist said:


> Yes dear... BTW, how do you change the message right below your name? Mine says Fearless right now, I'd like to change it to something else.


You need to become a post whore (1000+ posts) to change your custom title. Until then your title is assigned by a post count level.


----------



## The Archivist

aha. gotcha.


----------



## Hauntiholik

One of my favorite cars at a car show I went to on July 4th.....


----------



## Devils Chariot

That is a sweet ride!


----------



## GothicCandle

Today my mom used my camcorder. I was sitting in my chair and holding my rabbit and the cat jumped up and laid down next to her. They slept nicely together for a few minutes and mom got the camcorder to record the cute moment. while she was getting the camcorder the rabbit bit the cat, and ripped out a large tuft of hair. but then all was well for a few more minutes and we recorded cuteness. granted, my mom isn't much good with cameras, but she did really well. Good thing my camcorder was a large screen. I'll post a photo of it, maybe the video, when i put it on my computer.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Devils Chariot said:


> Don't you think that's a tad harsh mien Führer? Your mustache is showing, just a bit.:googly:
> 
> Finished the voiceover for my big project this year, now back to the skull mold I was working on.
> 
> Only 80 days left!
> 
> Everybody panic!!!


Don't tell me when to panic.

I've been in full-on panic for about two weeks already!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Very cool car, Haunti!

Well, Mr. W got my laptop back for me yesterday. I stopped using it over a year ago, when it wouldn't power up any more... so I've been on Mr. W's old work laptop since then.

I'm happy to have this one back (I don't like Mr. W's), but it also seems weird. The screen is much smaller and the "V" key is broken (the dog stepped on it) so I have to hit it hard to make it work. But it's all mine!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 12 is Middle Child's Day.

I'm third of eight, so I guess that makes me sorta middle


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx Haunti for those pics! Sweet set of wheels!

Under the weather this week. Last Saturday, I was at "Field Day" at the hubby's hunting club (Every year all members and families are invited for food, chinese auction, games, etc.) and I hung out with my 7 year-old nephew and fished the lake. I was showing him how to cast and catch fish that while doing that, I caught a nice size sunny. At the end of the day, I started feeling a major headache and sore throat coming on and it went downhill after that. I even took off yesterday from work just to rest and let this head cold run its course. To make a long story short - I cause a cold and a fish on the same day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Da Weiner said:


> Thanx Haunti for those pics! Sweet set of wheels!
> 
> Under the weather this week. Last Saturday, I was at "Field Day" at the hubby's hunting club (Every year all members and families are invited for food, chinese auction, games, etc.) and I hung out with my 7 year-old nephew and fished the lake. I was showing him how to cast and catch fish that while doing that, I caught a nice size sunny. At the end of the day, I started feeling a major headache and sore throat coming on and it went downhill after that. I even took off yesterday from work just to rest and let this head cold run its course. To make a long story short - I cause a cold and a fish on the same day.


And now you can "feed the cold" by eating the fish!


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe it's that start of the dreaded "Fish Flu".


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> And now you can "feed the cold" by eating the fish!


Had to throw it back in the lake. I've been feeding the cold alright. I'm a non-stop eating machine. I've been living on soup since Sunday. Hubby did make oyster stew last night and I did have some of that. I think hubby is coming down with the headcold also. He had a headache and sore throat this morning. Don't mean to put down the hubby but when he gets sick, it's the end of the world. Me - on the other hand - likes to left alone to die in a corner somewhere. I might have to move out of the house for awhile! :googly:


----------



## Devils Chariot

Made some plans for my volcano in sketchup last night:


----------



## Spooky1

Does red hot magma flow onto the visitors, or do you sacrifice a virgin to prevent an eruption?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like you could put a pot of boiling oil at the top of that volcano

...or throw farm animals off it - "Run away, run away!"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

wondering where summer has gone to???


----------



## Bone Dancer

I agree with you Jeff. A long cold and wet spring followed by a cold summer. My garden didnt do a thing. I might get some cucumbers but no tomatoes at all. Even the pepper plants look sad. I hope the fall comes through for us.


----------



## GothicCandle

Bone Dancer said:


> I agree with you Jeff. A long cold and wet spring followed by a cold summer. My garden didnt do a thing. I might get some cucumbers but no tomatoes at all. Even the pepper plants look sad. I hope the fall comes through for us.


summer came here with a horrible heat wave!

and DC! how the heck did you make that?! is that google sketch up? It seems i need more practice with that. I couldn't make anything.


----------



## The Archivist

Looks like sketchup Pro. Judging by the human pic. Looks like a good volcano idea. You gonna have smoke emitting from it too?


----------



## Devils Chariot

its 10 feet tall. It will blow smoke, lasers will come out it mouth, rumble, be full of lava and have a lava monster inside. no really.


----------



## The Archivist

oooo, cant wait to see pics. DC, with everything you have planned or in the works, I may just have to take a trip to see it this year. I think Ghost Train could handle one night without me. Hmmm....


----------



## debbie5

Okay people: I bought a computer. Dumped the dial-up & got hi speed connection. If I scan in pics, what software do I need to post my 'Ween pics here? Or can I use some online site like a Snapfish? I am SO *NOT* Urban Amish anymore...now that I have both a fast 'puter AND a cellphone!! 
Go figure. Now I just gotta get some good sketching software and graphics, and I'm set. Lots of playing "catch up" to find what I need....I AM SO EXCITED!


----------



## debbie5

And now I have to make sure I limit my time online. I swear, the computer is like crack to a crack head for me...."Sorry kids. Mommy didn't make dinner 'cause she was playing Mafia Wars all day...". OMG. Addict.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Okay people: I bought a computer. Dumped the dial-up & got hi speed connection. If I scan in pics, what software do I need to post my 'Ween pics here? Or can I use some online site like a Snapfish? I am SO *NOT* Urban Amish anymore...now that I have both a fast 'puter AND a cellphone!!
> Go figure. Now I just gotta get some good sketching software and graphics, and I'm set. Lots of playing "catch up" to find what I need....I AM SO EXCITED!


We use Photobucket on-line and have been very happy with it (and it's free).

Welcome to the world of high-speed. Now you can get yourself into trouble a whole lot faster


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> We use Photobucket on-line and have been very happy with it (and it's free).
> 
> Welcome to the world of high-speed. Now you can get yourself into trouble a whole lot faster


I second that! Photobucket is awesome!


----------



## Devils Chariot

I use and like flickr.com, which also has lots of free tools to upload you images and share them thru social networks, blog, and your webpage.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I'm not a fan of photobucket...it keeps closing for maintenance at the worst times, and I can't get to my pictures...still, it works


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Archivist said:


> oooo, cant wait to see pics. DC, with everything you have planned or in the works, I may just have to take a trip to see it this year. I think Ghost Train could handle one night without me. Hmmm....


That would be a dereliction of duty soldier ! A Haunter not Haunting on Halloween, unheard of!

I'll be posting everything as its done, and videos of construction here and there so you won't miss a thing.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

was way cool....last weekend we went camping in Canada.
got the manual on my phone and was able to hook up to internet on my laptop.
wife even used it while traveling...love my phone!


----------



## Spooky1

Debbie you can also download (limited size) pictures directly into photo albums here on the forum.


----------



## debbie5

Thanks everyone. I have SO much to learn. I feel like I just camne back to civilization after being on a deserted island whihc is called I-Can't-Watch-You-Tube. 

Where the heck are all these fruit flies coming from? For weeks! There isn't any fruit around. But we do have an "open" drain in the 1/2 bath sink as hubby took the stopper out (broken). Can flies be in the water in the j bend under the sink? It doesn't stink at all. 
Maybe I buried somebody in the wallspace during a particularly potent Ambien-induced blackout session...?? Lol..kinda.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Thanks everyone. I have SO much to learn. I feel like I just camne back to civilization after being on a deserted island whihc is called I-Can't-Watch-You-Tube.


I was stuck on the island for quite a while. its torture. glad your back to civilization. soon you'll be like the rest of us, annoyed at ten minute downloads for being too slow.


----------



## Vlad

As a matter of fact Debbie, the term fruit fly is a misnomer. They actually are sink trap flies. A plumber clued me into that a few years back. A little caustic chemical (such as a NJ Make and Take mixed drink) left in the trap overnight should cure the problem.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Thanks everyone. I have SO much to learn. I feel like I just camne back to civilization after being on a deserted island whihc is called I-Can't-Watch-You-Tube.


I really don't like youtube, heard it won't be long till they make youtube a businees and start charging to upload videos and stuff. I hope it doesn't happen but they are really tighting the reins over there!


----------



## Fangs

Ahhh........ It's good to be home again.... had a hectic month and was having withdrawals...... Btw ~ 2 Haunti----THANK YOU!!! a gazillion times: Your voodoo worked! :jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Fangs said:


> Btw ~ 2 Haunti----THANK YOU!!! a gazillion times: Your voodoo worked! :jol:


You're most welcome Fangs! My hexes and charms haven't failed yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> You're most welcome Fangs! My hexes and charms haven't failed yet.


I sense there's a story here:googly:


----------



## Draik41895

AHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!! ... ... ok,calm now.well its been a busy week here,havent been on since monday i think.anyone want to know why?two words!! (< not those) HIGH SCHOOL!!!!!!!!!!! yeah,tuesday was my first day...its all right.Other news,sadly Faun (mama bird) died yesterday  waaa!!! good thing booboo will take care of the babies...Society finches are cool like that


----------



## RoxyBlue

So sorry to hear you lost one of your birds, Draik It's good, though, the babies have a parent to look after them (and you).

Ah, high school. So glad that's long behind me now

Okay, wasn't _that_ bad. Right now you're bottom of the heap because you're a freshman, but in a few years, you'll be looking down from the lofty heights of seniorhood and feeling superior...until you go to college and the whole cycle starts all over again


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sorry to hear about your finch Draik. I had a pair of finches (George and Gracie) when I was in college.


----------



## Hauntiholik

August 14th is National Creamsicle Day!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love creamsicles! I wish I had one right now.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> I love creamsicles! I wish I had one right now.


Creamsicle
A childhood treat - with a kick!

Fill a mixing cup with 1/2 way with ice.

1/2 oz. Vodka or Orange Vodka
1/2 oz. Triple Sec
1 oz. Orange Juice
1 oz. Cream

Shake all ingredients well and strain into a cocktail glass.

Use a scoop of vanilla ice cream instead of cream & ice, and you've got a Dreamsicle. YUM!


----------



## IMU

DAMN ... I'm on here goofing off again! I'm running out of time ... not sure if I'll get everything I planned done before this year's display!


----------



## Devils Chariot

back to work scum!!! Or ye be walking the prop plank!


----------



## debbie5

Okay- when I said I was Urban Amish, I wasn't kidding:
What type of booze is Triple Sec?

I LOVE anything orange-cream-vanilla. (aka Stewart's Orange Cream soda or a good egg cream). I rarely drink, but would hit the liquor store to make something that was BOTH booze-y & orange cream! Yummmmmm..... do tell.

Gthanks gfor gthe gnat gtrap info....


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Okay- when I said I was Urban Amish, I wasn't kidding:
> What type of booze is Triple Sec?


"Triple sec is an orange-flavored liqueur made from the dried peel of oranges from the Caribbean. Its name means triple distilled."

All liquor stores sell it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cointreau is another orange-flavored liqueur, as is Grand Marnier.

I was inspired to prepare a non-alcoholic ice cream/seltzer water/orange juice drink to enjoy while watching "The Dog Whisperer" on the National Geographic channel. The drink was good, as was the show


----------



## debbie5

Here's a weird orange-cream product: I found Knox NutraChewables glucosamine & chondroitin, orange cream flavored supplements. They are chewable & are like eating a piece of soft orange taffy. I was so sick of choking down those huge glucosamine & chondroitin pills...these things are really good tasting- they don't taste "off" and seem to actually work. 
Now I want orange soda with a scoop of vanilla ice cream....


----------



## debbie5

I found this ad when I was poking around that steam punk keyboard site:






This is freakishly hilarious. Love the end sound.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO! Oh wait, no, I mean, um, that's terrible!


----------



## GothicCandle

that is not funny. not funny at all. LMAO!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Going to be another hot and humid day here and I hate hot an humid.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Roxy-LMAO! Oh wait, no, I mean, um, that's terrible!
Gothic Candle- that is not funny. not funny at all. LMAO!

*doesn't care how wrong it is and cracks up laughing and nearly falls out of her chair!*

that is why you shouldn't play with fire!

(haven't quite gotten the hang of the multi quote tab. this will have to do!)


----------



## Spooky1

Makes me want to go see Cirque Berzerk. lol


----------



## debbie5

I KNOW, Spooky! I guess Cirque Berserk sells out like hotcakes in L.A. How I wish they toured..I would pay whatever they asked. I love the whole "steampunk" thing. Like "Caberet" on crack....


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

watching clark griswold drive down the strip


----------



## RoxyBlue

We went to the local county fair today, in spite of the heat. I found myself wondering how many people who were there were going to end up fried because they didn't put on suntan lotion. Also, why do people go out in the sun and heat without sunglasses or a hat, while wearing black clothing? They're like walking solar panels.

My favorite farm animals there were the goats. They have the strangest eyes, perfect for a Halloween prop


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> My favorite farm animals there were the goats. They have the strangest eyes, perfect for a Halloween prop


I don't remember what breed of goat it is, but once at our local fair i saw some that had no ears! well, their ears are so small they look like someone cut off the rest of the ear. Their quite strange looking cause all other goat breeds I've seen had long floppy ears.

















Edit*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Mancha_(goat)


----------



## debbie5

That's a LaMancha goat..bred for "gopher" ears, or earlessness. I love Google....


----------



## Spooky1

Yup, we saw those at the fair too.


----------



## debbie5

Any idea where one gets bacon fabric?

http://awkwardfamilyphotos.com/2009/06/25/the-bacon-brothers/


----------



## lewlew

Must be from hairy pigs.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

well, i've got some renewed vigor to give that damned prop one more try! Im not going to give up just yet on my precious Gilly.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hang in there, DA! You'll find a way to make it work.


----------



## Spooky1

Dark Angel 27 said:


> well, i've got some renewed vigor to give that damned prop one more try! Im not going to give up just yet on my precious Gilly.


DA, we learn more when things go wrong, than when things go right. Hang in there, you'll get Gilly to work.


----------



## The Archivist

I just finished a sketchup drawing for the new gallows that's gonna be built. Annoying how when you draw something up really well, that it can't spring from thin air all ready to go. I HATE waiting...


----------



## Devils Chariot

Played my best game of miniature golf this weekend! Also finished the build on a ground breaker, and got the materials to start the volcano construction. Watched "Blood for Dracula", what a weird dumb movie that has some moments of awesome, and alot of naked ladies.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

DH is taking MIL to the airport, the pool is nearly finished, the kids go back to school tomorrow.

Tomorrow I can return to my simple, yet happy life of sewing and prop making.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like true bliss, Ms W


----------



## Spooky1

Devils Chariot said:


> Played my best game of miniature golf this weekend! Also finished the build on a ground breaker, and got the materials to start the volcano construction. Watched "Blood for Dracula", what a weird dumb movie that has some moments of awesome, and alot of naked ladies.


DC, I saw Blood for Dracula recently also. That was one wimpy vampire.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Spooky1 said:


> DC, I saw Blood for Dracula recently also. That was one wimpy vampire.


he didnt sparkle did he?


----------



## GothicCandle

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> he didnt sparkle did he?


oooo sparkly. My bet is on Alice! Emmet, and Rosalie, Alice and Jasper, Carlise and Esme, Bella and edward. Too bad their not real.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have no idea what this conversation is about


----------



## Wyatt Furr

pffft....Young whippersnappers.....
I have no idea either, Roxy


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GothicCandle said:


> oooo sparkly. My bet is on Alice! Emmet, and Rosalie, Alice and Jasper, Carlise and Esme, Bella and edward. Too bad their not real.


i gotta back you up on this GC. I love them to death and have two favorite scenes in the movie. one where edward rescues bella and fishtales his volvo and the other was at the end of the movie after the fight when Alice rips James' head off. it was awesome!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Spooky1 said:


> DA, we learn more when things go wrong, than when things go right. Hang in there, you'll get Gilly to work.


thanks. went to the dollar store first to check for halloween merchandise ( i needed a skull for the other character i was planning to make (for form) then i went to sallys in search of latex. they didn't have any so i went to walmart (thank goodness its all in the same plaza) settled for some latex culk which im gonna try out.

all in all, i think i have a plan in place for how im gonna finish her.


----------



## GothicCandle

> I have no idea what this conversation is about





> pffft....Young whippersnappers.....
> I have no idea either, Roxy


The awesomeness which is Twilight


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ahhhh for the good'ol days when vampires didnt twinkle.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

LOL Bill!

In the meantime, this morning I'm enjoying

Peace 

and

Quiet.


----------



## KStone

What I'm thinking now:

It does make me feel good inside to see that my 6yr old daughter came home from school yesterday with a book she checked out from the library called"The Custodian from the Black Lagoon". I've raised her to enjoy and have fun at Halloween and she just loves it. Every year she asks me, "Daddy, when are we going to put the Halloween stuff out"? I think that Halloween should be enjoyed every year for what it is: "Good, clean, spooky fun for kids and adults alike" And if you are a kid at heart like me, Halloween will always have a special place in your family. 

Just a thought. 
Thanks for listening....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

im just waking up. I'm feeling slightly depresessed this morning.  hope things will pick up soon. think i'll just go write some stuff or somthing now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good thought, KStone! What's even better is, you have a child who likes to read. I've had a love affair going with reading ever since I was a little kid. It's a great habit to start early in life.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> im just waking up. I'm feeling slightly depresessed this morning.  hope things will pick up soon. think i'll just go write some stuff or somthing now


Take your dog for a walk, too, DA. That should help you get a jump start on the day as well.


----------



## Spooky1

Just got home from being poked and prodded for my (somewhat) annual physical. Now I'm going to go pick up a prize from a local radio station (Roxy entered me in a contest and I won)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Now I'm going to go pick up a prize from a local radio station (Roxy entered me in a contest and I won)


Well, to be exact, I entered his email address, not him _per se_, although he is worthy of any prize in my book


----------



## debbie5

Anyone have any advice on where to take the kiddies in Atlantic City/ Brigantine beach area? Gonna hit up the aquarium, maybe a dolphin cruise...Storybook Land....

Atlantic City never had grass on beach when I went there in the 70's. Wonder what changed?? Haven't been to the ocean since 1977 (after the Steel Pier closed) so kids & I are so excited!! I feel like I'm 12 again, I'm so juiced up to go! They had 100% humidity yesterday...urgh.


----------



## debbie5

Dark Angel 27 said:


> im just waking up. I'm feeling slightly depresessed this morning.  hope things will pick up soon. think i'll just go write some stuff or somthing now


Caffiene, grrll..

Spooky1- what was the contest & whatdidja win?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, the humidity is down today. I can breath again.


----------



## GothicCandle

my friend gave me a tripod for my camcorder!!!!! yay!!!!


----------



## Draik41895

ugh!to sick for school today,ima make a movie soon


----------



## The Archivist

Twilight...isn't that movie in which the lead character, who played Cedric Diggory in Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire, is now a vampire?


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> Spooky1- what was the contest & whatdidja win?


I/we won $100 in Master Card Debit cards for a Discovery Shark Week promo from our local classic rock radio station Big 100.3. So Roxy will get a nice dinner out and maybe anything leftover can get used on Halloween stuff.


----------



## GothicCandle

The Archivist said:


> Twilight...isn't that movie in which the lead character, who played Cedric Diggory in Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire, is now a vampire?


same actor, yeah. Robert Pattinson. He plays Edward Cullen.


----------



## The Archivist

99% finished on my Franken-esque skull lantern!! Just need to put in the red or orange filters behind the face (eyes, nose and mouth), cover the battery and wires with black cloth, take a few pictures to show you folks and I'm DONE!!! YAY!!!


----------



## debbie5

Discovered that Glad Press & Seal makes a great seal around the air conditioner to keep air, bugs and bats out....


----------



## debbie5

Just got back from the gym. The car with a.c. is in the shop for more tranny work, so I am stuck driving the hot car. No cool down on the drive home for me today! I am *so* schweaty and need a schower...


----------



## Adam I

What a tragedy ... Truck wreck with red paint in Louisville,Ky.

http://www.whas11.com/images/slideshow/090819_semi_paint/images/WHAS006.jpg


----------



## Bone Dancer

Geeee, think they would mind someone showing up with a wet vac and a 50 gallon drum.


----------



## Spooky1

Are you sure that's paint?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Adam I and Bone Dancer both favor dancing skellies


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

watching summer stock with gene and judy


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GothicCandle said:


> same actor, yeah. Robert Pattinson. He plays Edward Cullen.


and he does an awesome job too! i really need to get a copy of that movie!:jol: and you know what? when i first read the books, i some how pictured him in my head as being emoesque...as if he was quiet and had short black hair....wierd that i somehow missed the discription of his looks.


----------



## GothicCandle

Dark Angel 27 said:


> and he does an awesome job too! i really need to get a copy of that movie!:jol: and you know what? when i first read the books, i some how pictured him in my head as being emoesque...as if he was quiet and had short black hair....wierd that i somehow missed the discription of his looks.


lol i missed alices description at first, surprised the heck out of me when a friend corrected me and said she had short hair! lol but i love alice, shes the best! I want a gal pal like that!

also, if you can, get it from target, they have a special 3 disc version!


----------



## GothicCandle

Mom found an adorable rot/lab mix in our front yard, searched the neighborhood for it's owner, found none, now it's in our back yard, We'll search for it's owner more tomorrow.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Amazing, it's 4:20am and I am the only one here.


----------



## Black Cat

Morning Bone Dancer. 
I hate waking up in the middle of dream and then can't remember the whole thing.


----------



## Joiseygal

This is the day I can sleep in and what do I do, but wake up at 5am. UGGGHHHH!!!!


----------



## Black Cat

I can't remember the last time I slept past 5am. 


> This is the day I can sleep in and what do I do, but wake up at 5am. UGGGHHHH!!!!


Now you can get an early start on working on props.


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> Mom found an adorable rot/lab mix in our front yard, searched the neighborhood for it's owner, found none, now it's in our back yard, We'll search for it's owner more tomorrow.


We had a stray dog show up at our house a couple years ago on Halloween right about the time we were expecting TOTs to start showing up. When the young woman from Animal Control came to pick it up, she was met by Spooky1 dressed as a bloody zombie and me dressed as a ghostly wraith. I give her credit for taking it all in stride, but it must have seemed slightly surreal to her

I take it the dog had no tags or ID - they are often lost when a dog strays (or removed if it's being dumped). Be sure you notify local veterinarians, Humane Society, and rescue groups. They can help in the search for the owner (we are assuming here that the owner wants to be found). Also, sometimes dogs are microchipped, which a vet's office with a scanner can check.


----------



## slywaka1

Just found out I'm pregnant, scared sh!tless!

(to those of you I'm friends with on Facebook, please don't mention it there!!)

Anna


----------



## Hauntiholik

So that is not good news then?


----------



## slywaka1

I don't know...... just a bit of a shock really.....


----------



## Hauntiholik

slywaka1 said:


> I don't know...... just a bit of a shock really.....


Congratulations if it's a good thing and 'sorry to hear that' if it's not. Good luck either way.


----------



## RoxyBlue

slywaka1 said:


> Just found out I'm pregnant, scared sh!tless!
> 
> Anna


I've never had kids so I can't speak from experience on this one - the only things I've ever raised from a baby were a puppy and a kitten, and they were expected I have faced scary things in life (like cancer), and I can say that what got me through was to acknowledge the fear (which you've done), take it one day at a time, and keep telling yourself "I can handle this".


----------



## Joiseygal

Slywaka1 I have to tell you that kids keep you on your toes. I have a daughter who is almost 16yrs old and I always worry about her. I love being a mother and wouldn't trade it for the world. I would love to say that things are all good when your a parent, but you have your good and bad to be honest. It is scary to find out that you are going to be responsible for a human life, but once your child is born you just seem to go through the steps and things seem to work out. I was a single mother when my daughter was born than her father wanted to be a part of her life when she was 1 half yrs. old. I never stopped him from being a part of her life because a child needs a father and a mother. Good luck to you, I'm sure everything will work out! Congrats!


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> I take it the dog had no tags or ID - they are often lost when a dog strays (or removed if it's being dumped). Be sure you notify local veterinarians, Humane Society, and rescue groups. They can help in the search for the owner (we are assuming here that the owner wants to be found). Also, sometimes dogs are microchipped, which a vet's office with a scanner can check.


Took her to all the vets in town today, no one recognized the dog. Checked to see if she had a microchip, and she don't. Printed out flyers and when it cools off a bit I'll post them around town and see if she belongs to anyone. I fear she was dumped, the vet says she's pregnant. She's such a cute dog. Vet said she's part rottweiler and part pit bull. I've always been one who disliked pit bulls and thought they were mean by nature, apparently not because this little girl is all love and cuddles! Even though we can't keep her, we are gonna take care of her until we find a home for her, For the time Being I have named her Doli (Pronounced Dolly) which I once read is Navajo for "Fairy"

Makes me sad we can't keep her, but because she is more then twice as big as the dog we have(a 28pound cocker spaniel) we fear that the younger(new) dog will want to play too roughly and mistakenly hurt our cocker spaniel.


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> Makes me sad we can't keep her, but because she is more then twice as big as the dog we have(a 28pound cocker spaniel) we fear that the younger(new) dog will want to play too roughly and mistakenly hurt our cocker spaniel.


LOL, my female 50 pound Shepherd/collie/husky/English cocker mix and my brother-in-law's male 30 pound miniature Australian shepherd play rough together in their happy doggie way regularly, and I think he's more likely to do any hurting. He's very fond of grabbing her by the cheek and biting at her legs (he is a herder, after all), so when he gets too aggressive, we put them both in the yard where they can run and she can run him over a few times, just to show him who's queen. They haven't hurt each other yet.

If you introduce the dogs properly (taking them on a walk together so they see themselves as pack members is very effective) and supervise their first few play meetings, you should be fine. Dog play often looks very rough, but it's usually obvious when it's just play rather than "I'm going to kill you".

Kinda sounds like she might be a dump case if she's pregnant. I would like to think that the owner wants her back, but it's all too likely that someone didn't want to have a dog with puppies on their hands. Just sucks how people can simply throw their pets away. She's fortunate she found a kind soul to at least keep her safe until she finds a home.


----------



## Spooky1

Gothic, have you contacted any Rottie or Pit Bull rescue groups? They can help you find her a home. How soon are the puppies due?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Spooky1 said:


> Gothic, have you contacted any Rottie or Pit Bull rescue groups? They can help you find her a home.


yeah, there are pitbull and rottie rescue groups everywhere, you could also try the animal defence league. I'll go look some up for you


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Dark Angel 27 said:


> yeah, there are pitbull and rottie rescue groups everywhere, you could also try the animal defence league. I'll go look some up for you


http://md-novarotties.org/html/rr_links.html
http://www.rottbros.com/groups.html
http://www.happytailsrescue.com/Adopt.html -this page made me cry :crykin:

i thope this helps you out. if not you can just google rottie rescue or pitbull rescue

its sad that people would just dump a dog of any kind. rotties and pitbulls are such pretty dogs. If i could i'd get one of my own


----------



## debbie5

I keep getting low grade fevers for 4 months now. Doc has tested me for everything that might be scary & is obvious. It's 90+ degrees outside during the day and super humid; I feel like I am being roasted alive. What do you do when your doc has no clue what's wrong?


----------



## Devils Chariot

debbie5 said:


> I keep getting low grade fevers for 4 months now. Doc has tested me for everything that might be scary & is obvious. It's 90+ degrees outside during the day and super humid; I feel like I am being roasted alive. What do you do when your doc has no clue what's wrong?


I started drinking...though I don't recommend that. You get used to it. I had a huge allergic reaction for 7 months last year, in the end it turns out it was a gold filling i had gotten last year. Yep, I am allergic to pure gold. Must be why I hate rich people. But the itching never stopped, sweating, rashes everywhere swollen eyes, headaches, terrible stuff.

Find a routine of relaxing things you can do each day, take a warm or cold bath, have a beer or something fancy, take a nap, chocolate break, something to look forward to.


----------



## debbie5

"... something to look forward to."

I keep hoping I will wake up and be thin.


----------



## GothicCandle

Took the dog for a walk. Here is what happened.

Walked down the hill i live on about 7 or 8 blocks. Turned to the left and stopped at a friends house, friend came outside and we chatted in the yard about how cute the dog is and what a good girl she is. Friend says "You should visit Riva, she loves dogs." and i reply "Okay." so off we go and go back up the back way 7 or 8 blocks to the street that I live on. Riva lives about 5 houses to the left of me. I ring the door bell and when she answers I say 
"Hi, Ruby said you like Dog's and suggested I show you this one." 
She says "Who does this dog belong to?" 
and i say "I don't we found her." 
and Riva says "Is that the neighbors dog?" 
and i say "Is it?!" Riva leans over the back fence of her neighbors and yells 
"Hey is your dog at home?" 
They reply quite lazily and why would i care
"No, were missing her." and riva says 
"Is this your dog?" 
they look out and a small 6 or 7 year old boy shouts 
"JAZZ!!!!! THATS JAZZ!!!!" The dog looks up, see it's master and jumps down from Rivas front porch into a bush(which i help her from and we walk down the driveway where the little boy races to meet us), she is so excited to see her owner. I have a short conversation with the parents. "When did you loose her?" 
they reply with
"Yesterday after dinner" (shortly after dinner was when my mom found her) 
"Where you out looking for her?" 
they reply "That was the next step. we were gonna do to the grocery store and see if anyone put up posters."
I ask "Who taught her those tricks?" 
they reply "Oh she just does that, chases her tail, shakes hands." 
their whole mood was very "Oh shes back, hmm....now what..." The only excited one about her return was herself and the little boy. The parents even asked if i wanted her, which i would love to but i just can't. At the end of the short conversation they gave a half hearted thanks for finding her and i left with my leash, no dog attached. All in all she was lost at my house, 6 houses away from her own home. Her family did not try and find her at all and when talked to didnt seem to care that she had been lost or that she was back. It wouldn't surprise me if they had let her out the gate themselves, though they claimed she got out on her own(through a hole stupidly left unfixed in the gate) grr im more mad then anything. Should i be glad i found her home? idk, the house had a few old parked cars, wheelbarrows and junk laying about and it was as if they were in a hill billy yard contest. It's sad that this darling dog must live in that.


----------



## debbie5

Or that the kid must live in that. 
At least the kid & the dog have each other....they both sound thrilled to be back together. 
Good job.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Or that the kid must live in that.
> At least the kid & the dog have each other....they both sound thrilled to be back together.
> Good job.


yeah, true. The kid was super super excited. He missed her quite a bit.


----------



## debbie5

And don't even ~think~ about going back in a while and looking at the puppies!! (LOL..that's what I would do, and it would break my heart not to have one).


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> And don't even ~think~ about going back in a while and looking at the puppies!! (LOL..that's what I would do, and it would break my heart not to have one).


yeah, that for sure would be a bad idea. Shes such a sweet dog, im sure her puppies will be just as sweet.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Gee whiz,
Not everybody is a dog-lover but goodness, if you have a child who loves the dog wouldn't you at least put a poster up somewhere.
That is crappy...but at least the kid has is friend back.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some people just shouldn't have pets. Considering none of the vets recognized the dog, she probably has never had any vaccinations and is now pregnant and not under care, either.

Thank you, Gothic, for doing better by the dog than the owners.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Took brusier to the vet yesterday because he was squinting as if his eyes were bothering him. That was fun.

We spent 45 minutes at least waiting for an open room because we were walk ins. Then the nurse came in to check his vitals. he was good for her (while huddling against me) she checked his eyes and told me that if its more then inflamation they would have to do this eye test which involved some going gell and a black light. I asked if it was covered under the wellness plan and told it wasn't...which pissed me off. because if he needed it, it would cost me 40 bucks which i didn't have. 

thankfully it didn't come to that.

when the doc came in, bruiser started growling at her, which also wasn't happy about. she didn't even get near him and he was growling at her. I sighed and offered to put the muzzle on myself, (hate seeing him in a muzzle but figured if he needed one on i should be the one to put the muzzle on, oh and he was still huddling agaisnt me) apperantly he has white coat syndrome.

finally it was over and it only turned out to be some inflamation in his right eye. the doctor put some ointment in his eyes and he immediately started scratching it. (had to stop him from doing it. she suggested putting one of those cones on him to keep him from going at it. (i politely declined as i would never subject bruiser to that unless i had no choice) 

then after checking out (which involved haveing my aunt having to spring for some more ointment since i didn't have the funds to pay for it) we went home. then this morning, i had to put some more on his eyes. 

right now, as im sitting in my room typing this rather long post, he's over in the corner sulking. 

I'm feeling more and more like the bad guy, even though I spent like 20 minutes this morning trying to make myself feel better by telling him in a comforting voice that I did it for his own good and how much i love him (even though i know he doesn't understand a word I'm saying!) 

I am feeling more and more like a parent then an owner...and when did i become the bad guy in this?


----------



## Devils Chariot

Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

> Some people just shouldn't have pets. Considering none of the vets recognized the dog, she probably has never had any vaccinations and is now pregnant and not under care, either.
> 
> Thank you, Gothic, for doing better by the dog than the owners.


Yeah, sadly I know a lot of people who shouldn't have pets. I really really wish I could have kept her, she was such a sweetie and very smart. But since my dog is so much smaller, and the fact that my mom isn't strong enough to handle Jazz(she is a pitbull/rottweiler mix after all, very strong) then one day in her excitement she would run and knock my mom down. Through no fault of her own, she just isnt the dog for us. The parents did say they might be looking for a new home for her, If so I hope she finds a better home then that.


----------



## The Archivist

DA, according to the movie "UP", the cone put on dogs is known as the "Collar of Shame". hehe. Gonna go see a movie today. Can't decide between Julie and Julia or District 9. Maybe I'll just slip in and see both.


----------



## Monk

Had my first sale on etsy, I was super stoked until I realized I screwed up on shipping costs and ended up losing money. bummer, but it's a learning experience.


----------



## scareme

Sorry to hear about you losing money, Monk. In these hard times every dollar counts.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

im sorry to hear that monk!


----------



## Monk

Thanks, I was so excited and then when I shipped the item off I felt sick. Hey live and learn.


----------



## GothicCandle

Went to a garage sale today and got a "new" super nintendo. My favorite video game system, mine broke late last year after having it for about 17 years. I'm gonna be so sad when you can't find them anymore. Game shops sell them for 50$ or 55$ which is waaaay too much i think. I found this one today, and payed 6$ for it and it seems to work perfect, i was playing street fighter 2 a few minutes ago and got past 4 guys and then died so i ate dinner. now im gonna go and play more street fighter! yay!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

lol! congrats on the 'new system' !!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I need reliable helpers.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I need reliable helpers.


that doesn't sound good....is everything okay?


----------



## The Archivist

Finished cleaning out the inside of my truck. Whew, took 5 hours! Was like an archeological dig with the amount of stuff in there. Now I have room to carry stuff around for halloween!!!


----------



## pyro

HERE COMES BILL

http://www.weather.com/weather/map/...apLayer=sat&baseMap=h&animation=true&from=TIW


----------



## RoxyBlue

pyro said:


> HERE COMES BILL
> 
> http://www.weather.com/weather/map/...apLayer=sat&baseMap=h&animation=true&from=TIW


Time to go surfing for real, right?


----------



## Draik41895

lol,cowabunga!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

pyro said:


> HERE COMES BILL
> 
> http://www.weather.com/weather/map/...apLayer=sat&baseMap=h&animation=true&from=TIW


You've not had any breaks, have you?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

today the cable was supposed to be cut off and somehow the phone and internet survived....and im not complaining!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know when you open the washing machine because it's off kilter and you lean in to rearrange things and the lid falls forward and smacks you in the nose? I really hate when that happens.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well, I got my copie of the Oriental Trading Co. Halloween catalog. If you didnt get one dont worry about it, your not missing anything. $24.95 for a 5ft blucky, I dont think so.


----------



## Draik41895

hmmm...plans for today?food, papier mache, food,more prop work


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The weather is drizzly and drippy.Kinda like my sinuses. Ugh.


----------



## The Archivist

Can't wait to start construction of my next project, a gallows for a pneumatic hanging man prop. Gonna use it at Ghost Train. It'll have a footprint of 4'X8', 4' high to the platform and 12' to the noose arbor. It needs to be this high cause it will span across some of the smaller gauge tracks and I don't want to interfere with their operation.


----------



## The Archivist

Has anyone ever read the comic strip "Lio" by Mark Tatulli? I bet he's a haunter as well. His lead character sure is.


----------



## IMU

Ahhh ... here I go goofing off again! :googly:

Take a few days off the forum and ya miss a bunch of stuff! 

At least I'm getting some of my props done ... times ticking!


----------



## GothicCandle

went out for mexican food for lunch today. YUMMM!!!!

Watched district 9 last night, which was pretty good. I liked it over all. 

Uggg I need to work on props...Maybe I'll paper mache the other alien i made...ugg I need to get going! 68 days! OMGOSH!


----------



## Draik41895

I found a strange painted rock in my yard today. Black with flowers on it, signed Lupe 09.Im pretty sure it was already from my yard,looks familiar only with paint.Hmmm....


----------



## The Archivist

GC, I saw D-9 last friday. Pretty good storyline, saw a lot of great ideas for props. Wished it wasn't set in JHB though, tough to get through some of the accents.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Archivist said:


> GC, I saw D-9 last friday. Pretty good storyline, saw a lot of great ideas for props. Wished it wasn't set in JHB though, tough to get through some of the accents.


That's Johannesburg, South Africa for the people who aren't familiar with Archie's love of acronyms.


----------



## GothicCandle

The Archivist said:


> GC, I saw D-9 last friday. Pretty good storyline, saw a lot of great ideas for props. Wished it wasn't set in JHB though, tough to get through some of the accents.


yeah, i didn't have a problem with most of the people with accents, then again I watch a lot of foreign films and anime. It did have a good story line. I though the fact that is was set in south africa made it better. It wouldn't have worked as a "realistic" movie if it was set in the USA because we don't have slum areas like that.


----------



## The Archivist

Just finished making a slide rule LED resistor calculator that I found the tutorial for over at Evil Mad Scientist Laboratories site. Works pretty good. The only change I would make in construction is to use cardstock instead of regular printer paper and laminate it instead of using packing tape.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I didn't realize when I started out on this project that it would be so time consuming. Day 4 and less than a quarter done. Maybe by next weekend...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I picked some fresh blackberries today at one of the local "pick your own" farms. Made some Bisquick biscuits so we can have blackberry shortcake with whipped cream - ah, heaven!


----------



## IMU

Guess I've been 'away' from the forum long enough ... it's Monday and I've got some forum posts to catch up on ... oh, and it's Monday!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hope you enjoyed your mini-staycation, IMU!


----------



## scareme

My asthma is acting up again. I was doing great on my prop work, and now I has to step away. Too much dust and fumes. At least I'm not in the hospital this time. I guess it's a good time to get caught up on the game site, look out Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> I guess it's a good time to get caught up on the game site, look out Roxy.


Bring it on, Scareme:googly: It will give us an excuse for another floor in the Post Ho House.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

lol. ya'll are priceless!

I'm out to the mall for some lighthearted fun! Haven't been there in ages! be on later!


----------



## Spooky1

Hey DA you changed your avatar.


----------



## Devils Chariot

such a slooooooooooooooowwwwwww monday. Wish I were at home building props!


----------



## spideranne

Agreed. Only 18 minutes before I can go. But then I have to mow the yard, uhhh.


----------



## IMU

No rain the last few days ... guess I'll have to mow the yard today ...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, August 25, is "Kiss and Make Up Day".

Hmmm, I have nothing to make up for, so I guess I'll just have to go with the kissing thing


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Today, August 25, is "Kiss and Make Up Day".
> 
> Hmmm, I have nothing to make up for, so I guess I'll just have to go with the kissing thing


Depending on who you go kissing, there may be a need for making up. :googly::xbones:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Depending on who you go kissing, there may be a need for making up. :googly::xbones:


----------



## Spooky1

Today is my one year anniversary of joining the forum and I just hit 6,000 posts to celebrate the day!


----------



## slywaka1

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Spooky1

slywaka1, looks like you're coming up on 1 year on the forum too.


----------



## The Archivist

Working on another project. The glowing eyes portrait. Got everything else but the portrait. Hmm...wonder if I could use one of my grandmother's pictures, she was the evil one in the family (no joke).


----------



## GothicCandle

The Archivist said:


> Working on another project. The glowing eyes portrait. Got everything else but the portrait. Hmm...wonder if I could use one of my grandmother's pictures, she was the evil one in the family (no joke).


lol my great grandma was too....lol once she called my mom wasteful because she threw out the last piece of lunch meat at a picnic after it had been sitting out for like an hour!(food poisoning anyone?) she made a big fuss. she also would tell me I wasn't allowed to play with my own toys. when she was like 90 she had a stroke and she was such a nice lady! Complete personality change. Her son said "if only she acted like that before!" cause she was sweet after that. She died at 91 or 92 or 93, i don't remember. She hated me, my mom, and my youngest uncle the worst. But after she had the stroke she was nice to everyone.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yeah winning Powerball would be good right about now.


----------



## scareme

GothicCandle said:


> lol my great grandma was too....lol once she called my mom wasteful because she threw out the last piece of lunch meat at a picnic after it had been sitting out for like an hour!(food poisoning anyone?) she made a big fuss. she also would tell me I wasn't allowed to play with my own toys. when she was like 90 she had a stroke and she was such a nice lady! Complete personality change. Her son said "if only she acted like that before!" cause she was sweet after that. She died at 91 or 92 or 93, i don't remember. She hated me, my mom, and my youngest uncle the worst. But after she had the stroke she was nice to everyone.


My grandma was mean too. She had a stroke before she came to live with us so she looked like a crooked little witch. She would come out of her room screaming and swinging her cane at us for making to much noise. Kids visiting at our house would cry and wet their pants not to have to walk past her room to get to the one bathroom in the house. Ah, the good old days.


----------



## mysticwitch

*an unusual subject*

I was having a discussion with a friend of mine & an off topic piece of trivia came up.......picture yourself on jeopardy and alex trebec asks you...what hides the order of a dead body?????? Your reply would be...What is coffee beans? (personally don't know if it's true BUT if my husband keeps pissing me off.....................I'll be in touch


----------



## Bone Dancer

Not sure if it works for dead bodies, but coffee beans are commonly used to cover house hold odors. Not sure the amount needed though.


----------



## The Archivist

mysticwitch said:


> I was having a discussion with a friend of mine & an off topic piece of trivia came up.......picture yourself on jeopardy and alex trebec asks you...what hides the order of a dead body?????? Your reply would be...What is coffee beans? (personally don't know if it's true BUT if my husband keeps pissing me off.....................I'll be in touch


Would have to be bigger than a Hill of Limas!!


----------



## IMU

Nothing like going out to start the lawn mower and pulling the starter cable and having it come off in your hand!  Guess I'll be working on a lawn mower repair ... no props today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> Nothing like going out to start the lawn mower and pulling the starter cable and having it come off in your hand!  Guess I'll be working on a lawn mower repair ... no props today.


Did you spin around from the force of the pull (since you were expecting it NOT to come off)?

That would be kind of like going to lift a full mug of liquid refreshment that you thought was in a heavy glass and it was actually lightweight plastic. You tend to overcompensate under the circumstances, with sploshy results.


----------



## IMU

RoxyBlue said:


> Did you spin around from the force of the pull (since you were expecting it NOT to come off)?
> 
> That would be kind of like going to lift a full mug of liquid refreshment that you thought was in a heavy glass and it was actually lightweight plastic. You tend to overcompensate under the circumstances, with sploshy results.


No ... but it was a rather odd 'feeling' ... wasn't sure if it was the lawn mower or my shoulder!

Ummm ... from your other comment ... I'm assuming YOU had that experience?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Who in there right mind would go door to door trying to sell magazines after 8:30pm? I guess they couldn't read the "no soliciting" and "unwelcome" signs.


----------



## IMU

Maybe you should try the "No Trespassing, Armed Response Guaranteed" sign next time.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I think the issue isn't that people don't see the sign, it's that don't understand what "soliciting" means. I had one teen-aged girl try to argue with me that she was selling magazines, not her body


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> No ... but it was a rather odd 'feeling' ... wasn't sure if it was the lawn mower or my shoulder!
> 
> Ummm ... from your other comment ... I'm assuming YOU had that experience?


Yes - with what I thought was a big heavy mug of ice water at a restaurant


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> I think the issue isn't that people don't see the sign, it's that don't understand what "soliciting" means. I had one teen-aged girl try to argue with me that she was selling magazines, not her body


LOL, Haunti!

We have 'No Soliciting" signs on the outer doors at work here, and sales people routinely ignore them. They say they aren't soliciting.

Here is the definition of the root word "solicit" from the Merriam Webster dictionary on line:

Main Entry: so·lic·it 
Pronunciation: \sə-ˈli-sət\
Function: verb 
Etymology: Middle English, to disturb, promote, from Anglo-French solliciter, from Latin sollicitare to disturb, from sollicitus anxious, from sollus whole (from Oscan; akin to Greek holos whole) + citus, past participle of ciēre to move - more at safe, -kinesis
Date: 15th century
transitive verb
1 a : to make petition to : entreat b : to approach with a request or plea <solicited Congress for funding>
2 : to urge (as one's cause) strongly
3 a : to entice or lure especially into evil b : to proposition (someone) especially as or in the character of a prostitute
4 : to try to obtain by usually urgent requests or pleas <solicited donations>

Note that the Latin root means "to disturb" and someone showing up trying to sell magazines at 8:30PM is definitely disturbing in my book

You need one of those Scarytakers at your front door holding a big "No Soliciting, No Sales" sign, Haunti. Maybe then they would get the message.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> You need one of those Scarytakers at your front door holding a big "No Soliciting, No Sales" sign, Haunti. Maybe then they would get the message.


I wasn't one of the lucky people to get one! Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :crykin: :crykin: :crykin:


----------



## IMU

Yeah, guess they were absent that day when it was taught in school!

Our doors have a card-reader security door ... no need for signs. The best part is when I show up at the same time as the solicitor and I won't open the door. I just stand there with them and watch them fumble with the door. I just shrug my shoulders and wait for them to get a good 10 steps back to their car and then I 'swipe' my card.

I kind of do the 'Dilbert' thing and keep my card in my front pocket ... if I want to get in, I just wiggle in front of the reader and the door opens!

I get a lot of strange looks when I enter the building!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> I wasn't one of the lucky people to get one! Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :crykin: :crykin: :crykin:


Well, really, all you had to do was drive your hearse cross country to the Home Goods store in Olney, Maryland, and pick one up. I can see it now - the hearse idling in front of the store, a steampunk vampire girl in leather and chains striding boldly in, slapping some cash down at the register, then pointing at the one remaining Scareytaker and annoucing "Stand back! This one is MINE!" Mesmerized by your power and beauty, every man in the store falls at your feet, begging to help you carry the evil prop out to your hearse. Women glare at you with hate in their eyes while secretly wishing to be like you. Trembling with awe, the store manager says "I couldn't think of taking money for this from you. Please do me the honor of allowing me to make you a gift of our last Scareytaker". You grace him with a wicked smile, say "Whatever!", then stride out of the store, six men following behind fighting to be the one to load the prop in your hearse. You slide gracefully into the front seat, blow a kiss at your admirers who pass out in a dead faint of joy, then burn rubber as you screech out of the parking lot.

Now THAT would be worth watching


----------



## Hauntiholik

ROTFLMAO!!!! That's a great story Roxy! Can I have some of what you are smoking? hehehe

I've contacted a bunch of stores but I was too late.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I want to punch myself in the face! I was making a 3 part skull mold last night and on part two, I forgot to put mold release on the silicone from part one. Now part 2 and part 1 are permanently bonded. Two nights, 10 hours of work down the toilet!!! ARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGHGHGHGHGHGHGHGHGHGHGHGHGHGHGHGHGHGGH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IMU

OH DAMN DC ... sorry to hear that


----------



## Death's Door

Hi All!!! haven't been here in a while. I decided to relax last weekend (due to a rainy Saturday) and decided to continue to relax on Sunday (in the pool). I did decide to go down to the basement and fold laundry and start up a new load of wash. While I was folding undies, I feel this nasty twinge on the right side of my lower back and my side. I guess finally relaxing my body couldn't take it so all week I have been having trouble sitting/standing/sleeping. It is just starting to ease up with some pain meds that I acquired after my eye injury. I promised myself from now on - I will never tell my brain nor body that we are going to relax. I don't think I could go through this pain again!


----------



## AzKittie74

Aww I hope you feel better soon! Lower back pain is unbelievable, I feel for ya.


I am soo over tired and got home and thinking of napping sent me to check on the ONLY prop that I have tried to work on all YEAR... so I see that my clown head is dry and needing some new MM and well that was hours ago, since then I completely created a broom stand (witch parking) and create a whole new head!! what in the world got into me I don't know but I am excited! 1 finished and 2 on their way YIPPEEE!!! tomorrow will be fun!


----------



## debbie5

Beach. Amazing. Perfect day. 
Going back home to same-old, same-old life..sucketh.


----------



## Bone Dancer

The yard is mowed and I am resupplied with liquid nail and great stuff. Now I can get back to the important work.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Stupid hammer. Now I have a broken thumb..


----------



## IMU

Mower fixed, pooch graduated school and I didn't sleep worth flip! DAMN


----------



## Spooky1

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Stupid hammer. Now I have a broken thumb..


Sorry about your thumb, but I'm sure the hammer didn't do it on purpose.


----------



## Draik41895

whats this the winner hasnt been announce on the mad lab,am i off on my dates?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, August 27 is:

Global Forgiveness Day

Just Because Day


Heads up - Sunday, August 30th, is Frankenstein Day! Here's what I found on the 'Net:

"Frankenstein Day is on August 30. This day is in honor of author Mary Wollenstone Shelley who was born on August 30, 1797. She wrote the book "Frankenstein" in 1818."


----------



## spideranne

Had another Halloween dream. This time I'm busy setting up two gigantic inflatables (like 20 feet tall), which I have none of in real life. The first was a giant witch, ok I get that. The second was a giant penguin???? What is my brain trying to tell me?

Pretty amazing that Shelley wrote Frankenstein at age 21, what an accomplishment.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I screwed up a mold two night ago and had to start over, but it's working out, as I had found some dilemas with the first mold I was making. This one is already turning out much better. If it's a success I'll make a how-to!

Now off to the internets to learn how to make my own silicone mask for next year!


----------



## Death's Door

I am still a little sore today with back pain. Have been trying to take it easy. I also have to mow the lawn. I was talking with the hubby last night when he brought up about the lawn. I said that I was only going to do half and he can do the rest. Mind you I have been mowing the lawn for the past couple of years - I think he can help out too. 

Sorry to hear about your thumb Bio. Try to keep those digits safe will ya!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

After a late supper I am off to the shop for a couple of hours.


----------



## The Archivist

Hauntiholik said:


> ROTFLMAO!!!! That's a great story Roxy! Can I have some of what you are smoking? hehehe
> 
> I've contacted a bunch of stores but I was too late.


Could you contact the manufacturer directly and try to get one? Another option would be to find someone who has one and try to copy it.


----------



## IMU

It's FRIDAY!  but raining


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Archivist said:


> Could you contact the manufacturer directly and try to get one? Another option would be to find someone who has one and try to copy it.


It's made by Department 56. I don't want to make one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> It's made by Department 56. I don't want to make one.


If we ever get around to making a will, we could put you in as guardian of our Scaretaker


----------



## Bone Dancer

cloudy, rainy and cool. good day to work in the shop


----------



## IMU

Mmmmmmm ... pizza!


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> Mmmmmmm ... pizza!


Did you bring enough for everyone?


----------



## IMU

RoxyBlue said:


> Did you bring enough for everyone?


Did you make the mandatory staff meeting?


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> Did you make the mandatory staff meeting?


(tapping foot) Did someone forget to send me the memo?:googly:


----------



## Spooklights

Sick day here. Laying around and watching the thunderstorms go by, thinking up things to do for this Halloween.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I want to apoligise for my absense. i am typing this from the library computer. I am so frustraited not having my internet at home. i'm not gone and i hope to be online soon. i miss all the wild parties in the graveyard. :crykin:


----------



## Night Watchman

Finished painting tombstones. Had no idea what I was doing, thought I made a mistake, but they came out alright. Now I have to think of a colour to paint my fence, maybe a black with a grey tint...


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Today, I started making a Halloween mantle scarf for my fireplace mantle. I've been meaning to make one the last couple of years and refuse to let another year go by without one! I started early to make sure that I don't run out of time.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Grumpy all day, and sick to boot AND still at work. Can't wait to finish my 3 part mold tonight - please dont suck mold, tomorrow is another build day and I'm off to see The National in concert on saturday night.


----------



## Draik41895

i didnt win,awww!the next one i know it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> i didnt win,awww!the next one i know it


Look at it this way - every contest is another opportunity to hone your skills, whether you win or not.

Of course, winning IS always exciting!


----------



## Draik41895

yes,thanks.Im amazed at how well this project turned out


----------



## The Archivist

Dark Angel 27 said:


> I want to apoligise for my absense. i am typing this from the library computer. I am so frustraited not having my internet at home. i'm not gone and i hope to be online soon. i miss all the wild parties in the graveyard. :crykin:


Been there, put up with that...

Don't you hate it when you have to use a library computer? System slower than molasses on a cold day, noisy people all around you, you only get 1 hour to do what you want... I even talked to their IT person about upgrading to a T4 communications link, but they said with the current economic problems...yak, yak, yak, I know the usual line. 

On another topic:

Fell coming out of the shower a couple of days ago, injured my foot and scraped my knee. Lots of pain, limping and knowledge that this will slow down the amount of work I'll be able to do when we start building the gallows.


----------



## Draik41895

well,I,with my dad, just walked all the way to school,in 91 degrees,picked up a pallet, and walked all the way back home harrying it in our hands!what a horrible idea it was,now i have to design my ground breaker coffin...


----------



## scareme

Hope you're feeling better Archivist, You'll be feeling back to normal in no time.


----------



## The Archivist

uh, scareme... Define "normal." 

Currently taking IB Profuren, so at least the swelling and major pain is under control. I just want to be able to wear shoes again, I've gotten the go-ahead to build the gallows and will start this Monday.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Draik41895 said:


> well,I,with my dad, just walked all the way to school,in 91 degrees,picked up a pallet, and walked all the way back home harrying it in our hands!what a horrible idea it was,now i have to design my ground breaker coffin...


Now thats what I call getting support from the family. Good luck on the coffin. Take pics.


----------



## Draik41895

definately,my dad loves me, and will help me with almost whatever i want to do.Yay daddy!


----------



## The Archivist

Draik, if you can, include your mom. Then it can be a family project. I did that with my skull lantern. Now we are all proud of it.


----------



## The Archivist

Currently watching the Ted Kennedy Memorial. Nice ceremony, but it seems like there's only one camera and all the networks are feeding off it. The talking heads are kind of annoying too, they go on and on with nothing to say. I think they hate the possiblity of "dead air."


----------



## The Archivist

SPLAT!! CRUMBLE!! CRASH!! All my thoughts are all over the floor now... I guess that's what happens when they're unstructured.


----------



## Night Watchman

I have steel wool soaking in white vinegar trying to oxidize it. I am trying to age new wood so my graveyard fence will look old. Only one more night until the stain is ready. I might even brew some tea to stain the wood first. I don't know.


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 30, is:

Frankenstein Day

Toasted Marshmallow Day


Have s'mores while watching an old Frankie flick and kill two birds with one stone


----------



## The Archivist

I used to have a poster that was titled "Just in case you need a reason to party."
It covered 1 year's time and the start and end date of just about everything. Wish I still had it. Gave it to my nephew. Would have been great to share some of the days with you folks. Some are actually pretty funny.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

god is great, beer is good, and people are crazy


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> god is great, beer is good, and people are crazy


That's an interesting combination of statements, Bloodshed


----------



## Revenant

I think that's a C&W song, Rox.

Happy Frankenstein Day everyone!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Revenant said:


> I think that's a C&W song, Rox.


Well, that explains it - I NEVER listen to C&W if I can avoid it

Don't hate me now, Bloodshed


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Well, that explains it - I NEVER listen to C&W if I can avoid it
> 
> Don't hate me now, Bloodshed


lol, its a good song though!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

RoxyBlue said:


> Well, that explains it - I NEVER listen to C&W if I can avoid it
> 
> Don't hate me now, Bloodshed


could ever hate you roxy!
haha

its actually a country song by billy currington
called people are crazy

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqrogegV1lw[/nomedia]


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I managed to get two of my cemetery fence panels painted today... 11 more to go!


----------



## Night Watchman

Hey I aged my fence today and than it rained. I will let it sit in the sun to darken it. Who would have thought that vinegar and steel wool would age wood, but it did.


----------



## Draik41895

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> could ever hate you roxy!
> haha
> 
> its actually a country song by billy currington
> called people are crazy


I heard that song before,I love it


----------



## debbie5

Driving for 4 days back & forth over the Garden State Parkway in New Jersey cured me of my horrific fear of flying. 
It was nice to fly in a plane today & be only normally/moderately scared for my well being. Thank you, New Jersey drivers for my "therapy"! I realized I was **much** more likely to die in traffic than to go into the ground like a *(^*%% dart in a prop plane...


----------



## debbie5

And it's really starting to sink in & feel weird to not be making anything or plans towards Halloween. We're still taking this year "off".... It puts too much stress on hubby & I to set up each year. Too much bickering. Still can't figure out how to NOT bicker about it each year. (sigh) We need the Haunt Whisperer or something...Rabbi Schmuley? Nah- don't think he'd be down with Halloween. What ever happened to his show>? He was great.


----------



## Bone Dancer

There are frost warnings out for the first time this year in my area. Kinda early if you ask me.


----------



## debbie5

We never really had a summer (which is fine by me). (so much for global warming??) Only the past 3 weeks were hot & humid; now it's cool here, too. Wished it had been warmer for more time lake-swimming, but it's now CAMPFIRE WEATHER!! Yay! break out the fleece!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wasn't there snow in some part of the country not that long ago? Snow and frost warnings in August - who'd a-thunk it?


----------



## GothicCandle

the heat came to oregon, where I am!!! It is just lately been cooling down, we had lots of heat waves this summer. and I HATE heat. Would make me very happy if the sun hid behind a cloud year long!


----------



## IMU

It's Monday .... and my computer hard drive died last night  Not going to be a good week .... :sigh:


----------



## RoxyBlue

So sad, IMU


----------



## Spooky1

IMU, I hope you didn't lose any data/files you needed when your hard drive died.


----------



## IMU

Well ... I have ONLY the important files on a backup, all my other stuff is lost ... sux to be me


----------



## Devils Chariot

Everything around me is on fire today.










90 degrees in my apartment each nigh of the weekend. Smells like smoke. Hot with no wind. Sunlight is orange.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Geez, DC, I hope you're in a safe area.


----------



## Bone Dancer

IMU said:


> Well ... I have ONLY the important files on a backup, all my other stuff is lost ... sux to be me


I know the feeling, luckly most of my data was recovered. As soon as I can get the money together I plan one getting a terabyte external drive. Sure they can go down too, but at least it should lessen the odds.


----------



## Spooky1

Stay safe DC. If you get an evacuation notice get out of dodge fast.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hey everyone its me...for the next 39 minutes.

still waiting for mom to order the internet service.

Im going through withdrawl in the worst way but i did manage to finish two stories for fanfiction.net and got three chapters written for my other fics. and started a new one which i hope to post as soon as the internet is back up.

as for my props, i did a bit of structuring and put on a coat of latex it added some good texture but not the end result i was looking for. I am going to try to adapt it any way. 

i don't have alot of time left on here.

now for the venting. 

I heard from my bf that disney has bought the rights to marvel comics. i am distressed beyond belief and more then a little livid. 

also i am terrified that disney will attempt to tame the wonderfully violent characters we all love. I am slowly comming over to the dark side along with everyone else who now hates disney. 

if they decided to make a spider man musical or something like that, there will be no saving me from myself. 

I love disney as far as the classic cartoons go, but their stuff nowadays sucks.and i hope to hell that they don't ruin any of the comic book characters i love so much. 

i guess that's all for now. I'll be back when i can!

have fun everyone!

and yes, i did change my avatar. i believe it was spooky 1 who commented on that...change is good now and again! :lolkin: happy prop building everyone!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Devils Chariot said:


> Everything around me is on fire today.


HOLY SMOKES DC! That's scary!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Hauntiholik said:


> HOLY SMOKES DC! That's scary!


Think about it like this, you live on a island and the ocean is on fire. All the of foothills for 20 miles are burning, and the foothills ring the San Fernando Valley. I dont have to worry about getting burnt, I'm too far inland so to speak, but it's crazy to drive to work or the store at night and just see fires burning all the way to the horizon. It's like mordor!

But that's life in SoCal. If the sky is orange, smells like burnt wood, and ashes are falling on you, then it's almost time for Halloween!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Devils Chariot said:


> But that's life in SoCal. If the sky is orange, smells like burnt wood, and ashes are falling on you, then it's almost time for Halloween!


Or you live in hell.    Can you breathe out there with all of the smoke?


----------



## Spooky1

Devils Chariot said:


> Think about it like this, you live on a island and the ocean is on fire. All the of foothills for 20 miles are burning, and the foothills ring the San Fernando Valley. I dont have to worry about getting burnt, I'm too far inland so to speak, but it's crazy to drive to work or the store at night and just see fires burning all the way to the horizon. It's like mordor!
> 
> But that's life in SoCal. If the sky is orange, smells like burnt wood, and ashes are falling on you, then it's almost time for Halloween!


Is that brimstone I smell? Maybe Arnold made a deal with the Devil to get California out of debt, and Satan gets Southern California.:devil:


----------



## Devils Chariot

The wind changes the direction of the smoke throughout the day. While I am at work, near the ocean in Santa Monica, you'd hardly know there was a giant fire. When I get home it an smells almost normal and then it can smell like a campfire an hour later. I have seen alot of fires here, and we have had some really bad ones in the last few years, but the spectacle of this one is bigger than I have ever seen. 

On Saturday morning it was snowing ash in simi valley, but then the wind changed and you couldn't even see the smoke. This is an early start too. I wonder what will be left come November when it starts to rain again.

Arnold however is the biggest tragedy in California history. I bet he made a deal with the devil, but it was for himself, not for us.

Yay work is almost over! Time to get back to prop makin!


----------



## scareme

Hey DC. Hope everything is going to be OK for you. Are any of the hurricanes or tropical storms in the Pacific going to help you out any? We were on a AF base in Mich. where they evacuated all the homes and we had to go to the gym and stores on base and wait out the fire. Of course they fly all the planes out of there. It cost more to replace the planes than it would the personal and their families.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

We could smell the smoke here in the Las Vegas Valley from the So.Cal fires yesterday and today.When the smoke isn't blowing DC's way, its blowing mine........


----------



## IMU

Well ... didn't get to buy my new hard drive yesterday, spent the money on the pooch for an unscheduled vet visit. Pooch is fine, computer still 'dead'.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is my parents' 60th wedding anniversary! They've slowed down a bit over the years, but they're both still pretty sharp mentally (especially my mom).


----------



## scareme

Wish your parents a Happy Anniversary from Oklahoma, Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, Scareme, I will

I was just thinking, I was married at the age of 34, so if Spooky1 and I make it to 60 years of marriage, I'll be one really OLD broad


----------



## Ms. Wicked

hee hee - us too Roxy! I was almost 30 and Mr. W was 34... We're on 13 years so not so bad!

Congrats to your parents.

In the meantime, I just vacuumed the pool for the first time. Wow is it COLD, only 78 degrees but I had to jump in to get the deep end. brrrr.


----------



## Spooky1

Happy anniversary Mom & Dad-in-law! Roxy I'll only be 86 on our 60th anniversary, so plan on sticking around.


----------



## Spooklights

Happy Anniversary to your parents, Roxy!

Hey, did you folks realize that the clocks change on November 1 this year? Does that mean we get an extra hour of Halloween?


----------



## Devils Chariot

I had to get 4 new tires today - $650. Ouch. Good thing my credit card is (was) empty. That puts a dent in some of my haunt plans.


----------



## trishaanne

What was I thinking? Prop building this year is tough enough with 2 kids here under the age of two, but then to get a puppy too? I must have been out of my mind!!!:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

trishaanne said:


> What was I thinking? Prop building this year is tough enough with 2 kids here under the age of two, but then to get a puppy too? I must have been out of my mind!!!:googly:


Geee Patty, is this the first dog you ever had. I would have thought you knew that puppies were about the same as having a two year old kid running around.

And the ansewer to your question is : yes you were, good luck


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooklights said:


> Hey, did you folks realize that the clocks change on November 1 this year? Does that mean we get an extra hour of Halloween?


That means it gets darker earlier, so it's sort of like extra time, right?


----------



## Spooky1

The forum is up to 3,403 Members & 963 Active Members. At this rate we'll have 1,000 active members soon.


----------



## The Archivist

I'm near DC (SFV) and I can no longer open my windows at night cause of the smoke. Yesterday I was at LALSRM working on the gallows for GT. Gallows is built except for the trapdoor mechanism and some leg bracing. It was a weird feeling going to dinner afterward, looking at the hills over Burbank and seeing the glow from the fires. At least the hills by my parents won't burn easily seeing as how they just had that big fire not too recently.

Foot is feeling a little better. Less oozing. Can tell it's getting better cause now it's itching like crazy in addition to the pain of moving around on it.

BTW, the devil never had to sign a deal with Arnold to get the SFV, he already owned it.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Went to the doctor today. Figured I had some kind of upper respitory infection since I had a cough that wouldnt go away. Doc checks me over and says nope, pollen. The goldenrod and raggweed are in full bloom right now. Anyway, I got some antihistamen and I felt better with in the hour. Wow, do I feel better.


----------



## GothicCandle

Bone Dancer said:


> Went to the doctor today. Figured I had some kind of upper respitory infection since I had a cough that wouldnt go away. Doc checks me over and says nope, pollen. The goldenrod and raggweed are in full bloom right now. Anyway, I got some antihistamen and I felt better with in the hour. Wow, do I feel better.


thats good. Allergies sure are awful. Glad you feel better!


----------



## IMU

First of 8 furlough days this Friday ... makes for a long prop building weekend ... :sigh:


----------



## Vlad

> but then to get a puppy too? I must have been out of my mind!!!


Ya think ??? lol


----------



## Vlad

Feel better Bill. Glad you went to get it checked out.


----------



## Draik41895

Yay! At ross yesterday i found a "combo" set that consists of a screaming reaper prop that stands with two stakes under the robe,the hands and skull glow,and i guess it screams.It also comes with a large tomb stone!guess the price! not 50,not 30 but 16.99!!!!!!i couldnt buy it though,ill be there again on thursday


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a great price, Draik. Post a picture when you get it.

Oh, and now, GET TO SCHOOL!!:googly:


----------



## Draik41895

I am _now_ and i was only on for a second


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> I am _now_ and i was only on for a second


You must type like lightning, then:googly: I'm not nearly as quick.


----------



## Vlad

You shouldn't be on at all at school Draik. You should be chasing girls there instead, sigh, kids today..................hehehe heehee


----------



## Draik41895

worry you not,im a multitasker


----------



## Devils Chariot

multi tasking damages your your cognitive ability draik. Science fact. Just heard it on the Scientific American podcast. However, sitting down and intensely concentrating on one thing, like prop building, is good for you. So there ya go.

Today is the beginning of Halloween season, for me anyway. Maybe where you live Halloween is signaled by leaves turning, the air getting cooler, so on a so forth. Here in Socal, and Simi Valley & SF Valley, today is 104 degrees, the sun is a dirty orange dot in the red brown smoke filled sky. I went to the Smoothon Distributor and All Electronics after my Dr. Appointment and got supplies for prop making.


----------



## Draik41895

you dont even need cognative anything to flirt,so there.And yay for props!


----------



## scareme

Went back to the pulmonary Dr. again today, Said if I didn't get back on steriods I'd be back in the hospital again. Oh well, I went almost two months without them. Sounds like just about everybody on here has been hitting the Dr's office. Hope we all make it til Halloween.


----------



## IMU

Well, it wasn't my hard drive ... MAJOR PROBELMS  It's going to be a very long weekend ...


----------



## GothicCandle

boy, i could not sleep at all last night. ow my neck hurts from laying in a bad position too. ouch!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I called my mom last night and told her about the anniversary wishes from the Forum. She was pleased to know that "the whole world" knew it was her anniversary

I think "the whole world" here consists of the US, Canada, Great Britain, Australia, and Germany so far. Did I miss anyone?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

RoxyBlue said:


> I called my mom last night and told her about the anniversary wishes from the Forum. She was pleased to know that "the whole world" knew it was her anniversary
> 
> I think "the whole world" here consists of the US, Canada, Great Britain, Australia, and Germany so far. Did I miss anyone?


your parents 60th anniversary fell on the day thats 60 days away from halloween ...just thought that was fun


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> your parents 60th anniversary fell on the day thats 60 days away from halloween ...just thought that was fun


That's like one of those "fun facts to know and tell" Man, wish I'd thought of that when I had Mom on the phone last night. With eight kids, my parents got a lot of exposure to the joys of Halloween.


----------



## Death's Door

Those CA fires are scary. I have been watching the news and praying for you guys. 

Busy last couple of days. Had to go to Party City to get camo wrapping paper for hubby's birthday present (and to check out the newest tings there). Made hubby a sugar-free banana cream pie, wrap his present, sign my birthday card to him and paw stamp the dog's birthday card to him. Last night we celebrated hubby's birthday. I got home before him and found that his mom left his gift on the porch swing with a ballon attached to it. I'm glad I got home before he did. Had dinner and I and sang him "Happy Birthday", made him blow out the candles and I gave him his presents and, of course, he told me what he had before he even opened it up. :googly:

As I'm sitting here typing this - maybe I should return everything, get my money back, go to Party City for some cool tings I got my eye on, buy and rewrap his gift, present it to him and see if he can figure this one out and then when we opens it, he will be surprised then! I'll tell him it's an "us" gift!:devil: It will definitely surprise him!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I just found out that Monday is labor day....I missed most of the summer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I just found out that Monday is labor day....I missed most of the summer.


And yes, this summer FLEW by! There must be someone we can blame for that:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> And yes, this summer FLEW by! There must be someone we can blame for that:googly:


Blame El Niño. It's as good as anything else.


----------



## Devils Chariot

omg im running out of time to build props!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Had my fantasy football draft last weekend, so I have no excuse not to work on props this weekend. I'm even taking off Friday to give myself an extra day.


----------



## The Archivist

Due to the injury suffered on my foot, limping around has exacerbated the older injury that I obtained about three months ago (twisted ankle). Sigh... Why does this have to happen NOW at the beginning of build season??!!!  I wanna be out there at GT helping with the build, but instead, I'm inside with my foot up sucking down the anti-inflammatories. ARRRRGGGHH!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Spooky1 said:


> Had my fantasy football draft last weekend, so I have excuse not to work on props this weekend. I'm even taking off Friday to give myself an extra day.


Not a bad idea sppoky1. I'll do ya one better.

I think I have a fever ((cough cough)) better stay home and rest..(((cough)))


----------



## debbie5

Went and saw Journey & Heart last night with all the other 40-somethings. Journey's new vocalist, Arnell Pineda is amazing! It was a great night. And an 8 Tylenol day today. 
Take a listen:





He has so much charisma....and no, he's not 20 years old like he LOOKS and acts. He's gonna be 42 on Saturday!! I love finally getting to go out after being a stay-at-home-ALL-the-time mom for 12 years!! It's as if my inner Amish girl has been set loose in the big city!! Woo- hoo!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Devils Chariot said:


> Not a bad idea sppoky1. I'll do ya one better.
> 
> I think I have a fever ((cough cough)) better stay home and rest..(((cough)))


Oh sure, like THAT will fool anyone:googly:


----------



## Draik41895

Daong it Dang it Dang it Dang it!!!!!!!!!!by the time i got there today,my prize was gone!this freakin sucks!!!!!well at least target started to put out its stuff today,only one isle so far,but its progress


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> Daong it Dang it Dang it Dang it!!!!!!!!!!by the time i got there today,my prize was gone!this freakin sucks!!!!!well at least target started to put out its stuff today,only one isle so far,but its progress


Was it the screaming reaper prop you were hoping to buy?

Reminds me of a rule of antique shopping (where you often see one-of-a-kind items) - If you see something you really like, don't go home to think about it before spending the money because it may not be there next time you go. Less of a problem with modern stores and mass produced items (unless you miss a really great sale item).


----------



## Draik41895

yeah,it was at ross,they rarely have the same item twice if its big,and i didnt have the money either


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear that, Draik. I know how excited you were about it.


----------



## debbie5

Perfect day. Sunny. Cool. Now if I could just get my ars off the chair...lazy day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see you made your 500 posts, D Congrats, and duly noted on the post ho thread!


----------



## Bone Dancer

debbie5 said:


> Perfect day. Sunny. Cool. Now if I could just get my ars off the chair...lazy day.


I dont call them lazy days, I call them Frank days. Frank is my cat, and like most cats spends most of his morning sleeping or moving to a new spot and then sleeping some more. So for me a "Frank day" means, I didn't get a darn thing done and all I did was nap all day with a side trip to the kitchen for a snack. I think we need a "Frank day" now and then just to recharge soul and let the mind rest. Anyway, thats my excuse.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cats have their priorities straight


----------



## debbie5

Oh, I like that! "Frank Day". Well, I did get up & get going- went to camp to mow the lawn & take a swim..then cookout...then to a drive in food place on the river for ice cream (PISTACHIO! YUM!)..it was fun. Tomorrow, the fair and a friend's picnic party; the Magic Forest in Lake George (a kistchy, small kids theme park that hasn't changed since 1960) on Monday. Weather is supposed to be perfect- 7o's and dry! YIPPEE!


----------



## GothicCandle

i gave my dog a bath today. first time we have given her one instead of sending her to the groomers. this time she didnt need a hair cut though so we decided to save the 40$ and give her a bath ourselves. it was surprising, she seemed to almost like the bath. she stood very nicly and didnt try and jump out of the tub untill we were almost done anyway.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm SOOOO glad I don't have to get up early tomorrow, unless I just jinxed myself by saying that.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Off to the wilds of Northern Arizona.
A few friends and I have rented a cabin 10 minutes south of Flagstaff.
Of course, cabin has a golf course view,a gas grill and private spa.
Yes, it's roughing it,
I don't think the place is wired for cable tv......


----------



## Devils Chariot

going to sf for the weekend. gonna hit some museums, aquariums, and a tiki bar!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Thinking we have a lot to do to get ready for the baby's second 1st birthday party today!


----------



## IMU

Computer is fixed!


----------



## debbie5

GNAT BITES! Itchy! How can such a small bite (there isn't even a welt) itch like hell!!?? Damn no-see-ums....


----------



## Ghostess

doobee doobee dooooooo.........


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think Ghostess is channeling Frank Sinatra

Damn, now I'm sitting here singing it, too!


----------



## Spooky1

The holiday weekend has started off well. I got a signal from the freezer monitoring system at work that our -30C walkin freezer was warming up. This stores the bulk of our human plasma we use for our processes. The system even has a backup, and both have gone out. So here I am at work with the repair guy. The freezer doesn't even belong to my department, but I know the system better, so here I am.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My poor honey


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i feel ya only person out of the family and group of friends that has to work this weekend...damn jcpenney and their sales


----------



## Spooklights

Darn, Spooky, I hope that gets fixed soon and you can go home. We're trying to ignore a repair that needs to be done, hoping it can wait till next weekend. My Mom's well needs looking at today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> i feel ya only person out of the family and group of friends that has to work this weekend...damn jcpenney and their sales


There's ALWAYS a sale at Penneys!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And in the event you like the Johnny character as much as I do, here's more:


----------



## GothicCandle

thats awesome roxy! ill have to watch that one of these days, looks funny.


----------



## debbie5

Okay: let's all list funny movies G.C. needs to watch...
Airplane,
Blazing Saddles,
Something About Mary,
Young Frankenstein....


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Okay: let's all list funny movies G.C. needs to watch...
> Airplane,
> Blazing Saddles,
> Something About Mary,
> Young Frankenstein....


i love young frankenstein!!!!!!!! truly awesome. I have seen blazing saddles too but i dont remember it cause its been a long time, i think i last saw it in like january this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Young Frankenstein" is by far the best of the Mel Brooks comedies IMO, followed closely by "Blazing Saddles". "Airplane" is also a must-see. I have to say I found "Something About Mary" a total disappointment - I watched it because so many people had recommended it, and I distinctly remember sitting there waiting for something to laugh at. Spooky1 will agree with me on that one.

I'll add "Zoolander" to this list - it's one of the few Ben Stiller comedies I really like.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

RoxyBlue said:


> There's ALWAYS a sale at Penneys!


hahahaha very true which means im always working haha


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers




----------



## Ghostess

I wish I had a magic wand that I could use to clean up my house, my garage and finish my laundry within 5 minutes. I would SO be able to work on something for Halloween!


----------



## Vlad

Sleepy morning..... the monument I made at yesterdays make and take didn't survive the trip home, sigh, I'll see if it's salvageable later. Three day weekends are rare and to be savored.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I hope you can fix it Vlad!


----------



## IMU

OK, that's it ... I'm not making any other props for anybody ... this is getting crazy! How the heck am I going to get anything done    Oh ... and I HATE using monster mud ... it's no fun at all.


----------



## The Archivist

Other funny movies that GC needs to watch: Caddyshack, Animal House, anything with Robin Williams in it, except Fisher King, Blues Brothers.


----------



## Draik41895

*Boo Sah Bum Nim Philip Bridler*

My grandpas pretty bada$$,cept the website needs to be updated
http://www.bodyworxacademy.com/index.cfm/Instructors.htm


----------



## GothicCandle

this is pretty funny. a friend gave me a pair of halloween earings, ghosts, they are really cute and i quite like them. The funny part is i have a pair like them, but twice as big. so now i have two pairs of ghost earrings but one pair is much much smaller then the other pair.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Funny you should mention earrings, GC. Our neighbor gave me a pair of Halloween-themed earrings for helping to cat-sit while she and her family were on vacation. One is a spider web and the other a spider. It was very thoughtful even if I almost never wear earrings of any kind. I might put them on a prop


----------



## Spooky1

I picked up some wood today to make the coffin for my zombie grave escape. It was a little damp so I left it on the patio to dry. It's raining now and the wood is soaked. So much for that idea.


----------



## Spooky1

We're up to 1,013 active members!!!


----------



## debbie5

"Peanut butter blended with rich dark chocloate"...is there a Nobel Prize for food??

OMG...Somebody's gonna be hitting the gym very hard on Tuesday....
YUM!


----------



## Draik41895

Most users ever online was 348, 1 Week Ago at 03:15 PM


----------



## Spooklights

I'm surprised there's not more people on right now. I've got the whole day to myself; Hubby had to go to work today (although double pay is good, especially when it's raining anyway), and I'm putting up the last of the indoor Halloween decor. Just couldn't wait this year.


----------



## scareme

Ah, peace and quite. I have the house back to myself today. Had a great weekend with my brother and his family here from Neb. Kids and there friends were all here for the three day weekend too. Loved all the activity this weekend, but I'd be worn out if it was like that every day. Hope all on here had a good Labor Day weekend too. Now back to work on my props.


----------



## Devils Chariot

*What I did on my summer vacation*

I didn't build any props this weekend but I saw a lot of cool stuff that got me extra psyched!





































TIKI TIKI TIKI!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those are beautiful pieces, DC. Where did you see those?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hey everyone! its me checking in! still no internet so once again im on the library computer.

anyway, some good news. I have gotten a bit of a windfall as my second check from social security has come in and its more then enough for the trip i wanted to take. On Oct 1st i will be flying down to SC to meet my boyfriend dean face to face for the first time! I am so psyched! I even went out and got a new outfit from Lane Bryants along with some make up and i'm even going to dye my hair (some early grey hairs have mysteriously appeared) I am practicly shaking with anticipation! I doubt we will get much time alone to talk because we will be watched constantly! *sigh* but still its a good step forward in my almost nonexistant love life! :lolkin:

and that's not the only good news. I will be back in time for halloween. I have really thought about it and i relized that all may not be lost. My mother did say i couldn't have halloween but she did say i could stand outside and hand out candy and even use my smoke machine and have lights as long as there was nothing halloween about them. And i seriously think that i can find a way around that. I relised that all she said was i couldn't have any creatures out on my lawn. and i don't suspect that she included me or my dog as creatures. *evil grin* I think i may be able to pull something off. I have only a few weeks to dream up a few ideas of what i can do that doesn't violate her rules. 

still waiting for internet and tv but I am hopefull that i will be back online soon enough


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

just got the official go ahead for or haunt... thank god my dad is easy to bargain with cuz lord know our lame ass land lord wouldnt have been down


----------



## Devils Chariot

RoxyBlue said:


> Those are beautiful pieces, DC. Where did you see those?


The de young museum in san fran. it was coooooool!


----------



## debbie5

D.C.- there is some Mexican Cultural Art museum around there that I saw a glimpse of in a PBS program..it has lots & lots of day of the dead skulls...any idea what I am talking about/what the name of the place is? I'd love to know....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does inhaling latex paint fumes make you cross-eyed? I'm starting to wonder...


----------



## The Archivist

Gonna have to drive parents to flyaway at 3am tonight. Not looking forward to it. Will also be putting up the spiders section at GT. That ought to be fun. Ducking under tree branches and avoiding the real spiders while putting up the fake ones.


----------



## debbie5

Not much sleep for the past 5 days. Feeling like a very different and **very grouchy** person. Meds that daughter & I need daily are suddenly getting denied by medical insurance. So while I negotiate (and her doc's office get p*ssed off with the whole thing & me), we go without meds. Stupid. And making me really frustrated. Too many irons in the fire; my mind can't keep up, which is a whole 'nother issue. *&!#@%^^&&)&%$


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got thumped from behind on the way into work this morning. After saying something colorful before getting out of the car, I started thinking "Does my car have a sign on the back that says "HIT ME"?":googly: This is the second time it's happened at the same intersection. Fortunately, the guy that hit me had at least stopped first - he went forward before checking to make sure I had cleared the intersection. No real damage on my RAV that I could see, but he got a dented hood and broken grill on his sporty little VW.


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe I need to check your brake lights Roxy.


----------



## IMU

I have so much left to do on this years props ... and I lost all my energy to do any of it!  I really really hate when that happens ... sounds like a repeat of last year!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like you need a mental mini break, IMU. Go to a day spa and get a facial You'll come out feeling like a new man and ready to build again.


----------



## Death's Door

Hubby is having his dart tournaments starting at 7:30 tonight. This is my "run errands night" which really means going to barnes and noble and party city to buy what Halloween goodies I had my eyes on the last time I was there. Oh, how I love dart night!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Imu: Mountain Dew!!


----------



## debbie5

Target: cheesy pumpkin & skull lights: $2.50 a string, in the dollar section at front door. Skull heads could have other uses...


----------



## IMU

Got my copy of Ghoul Friday's Brains vs Coffee book in the mail yesterday! WooHoo ... it's a riot ... LOVE IT!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only 50 days until Halloween! Where did the time go?!!!?!


----------



## trishaanne

Two days ago I had only one grandchild here so I decided to start setting up the yard. Got 15 headstones set up, made one cheesy static dummy (which will be replaced), hung a bat in the tree, and sat back to see what we got accomplished so far. nothing much, but it felt good to get something done and the kids all stopped on their way home from school, wandered around the yard and said "Finally...we've been waiting." Well, yesterday the wind picked up, as it does every October (even though this is only September), blew 15-20 wall panels around the yard and into the pool, blew the bat over a branch so now I have to find a ladder, climb the tree and unwrap the stupid thing, and knocked over some headstones. Today, the it's raining so bad you can't see the houses across the street, the wind has picked up even more, there are 2 headstones in my neighbors yard, the carport thing in the back yard is about to collapse from all the rain on the cover, not to mention the one part that is flapping in the breeze like a kite, and, oh yeah.....we have a TORNADO watch in this area. We haven't had a tornado in this area on 30 years. Guess I should take this as a sign that the yard should NOT be decorated for Halloween in September! I HATE this part of Halloween!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

At least the new dog didn't get painted agan, Trish


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Looking forward to meeting and hanging with my bud Morgan tomorrow.


----------



## debbie5

I am freezing. I refuse to turn the heat on!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like warm blankie and hot toddy time, debbie


----------



## Spooky1

I hope it dries out for the weekend. I have some prop work I'd like to do outside (as well as seal my driveway).


----------



## trishaanne

Best of luck doing outside work this weekend. Tomorrow here is supposed to be raining and windy again. Better day for Sunday, but that's our local township "fair" and they give us a booth to try to recruit volunteers. Guess we'll take some props to work on while there and maybe at least accomplish something!


----------



## TearyThunder

I can't wait to go to Halloween Club. Kouma and I went to Spirit last night and picked up a few things. I am going back for the zombie babies in a couple weeks. They are so adorable. Oh and damn dollar tree for selling out of hands and feet before I could get there.


----------



## The Archivist

I HATE library computers! Their stupid privacy screens make it so dark that even I can't see the screen, they're slow, I can't use my thumbdrive or use a floppy with a zipped file on it and I'm only allowed an hour on at a time!! I can't wait for my parents to come home and be allowed to get back to abnormal!! ARRGGHH!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it just me, or did this 4-day week seem as long as the regular 5-day ones?


----------



## Spooky1

It's been a long busy week. I'm off to play D&D for the evening (a great way to relax and blow off some steam). So Roxy gets the computer tonight.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I agree about the 4 day week feeling like 5, becuz everyone dropped 5-6 days worth of work in my lap trying to make up for the lost day.

But it all ended on a high-note. I had 6 beers today at the company picnic. and my favorite, sierra nevada!


----------



## Black Cat

I agree also that the 4 day week felt like 5. Friday went out with a bang at work. Nothing worked, computers and registers on the fritz most of the day. One of my girls accidentally deposited $21,580.00 dollars onto a kids lunch account. Needless to say I had to deal with the accountant from the Board of Education on that snaffu 10 minutes before I was scheduled to leave for the day. Friday was also the first paycheck for us after being on unemployment for the entire summer. My girls worked the same hours and they all got paid for different hours. Suprisingly the office secretary was out on Friday so I was not able to get it resolved. Nothing like 13 ladies all screaming at me at the same time in Italian. Uhgggg hope next week is a better one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, September 12, is Chocolate Milk Shake Day.


----------



## Spooky1

Yum. Feel free to make me one, Roxy.


----------



## Spooklights

I got to go to two weddings today, one was for my friend's son, and one for my niece. Both were very nice, even though they were both outdoors on this cool, cloudy day. There's nothing like an all day party!


----------



## slightlymad

FINALLY back online after waaaay to long away but atleast in time for holiday of holidays


----------



## RoxyBlue

Welcome back, Slightlymad!


----------



## Draik41895

Science ponders 'zombie attack'


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thought I had this cough taken care of but I still got it. Calling the doc again Monday. Havent been able to get any building done.


----------



## Vlad

Welcome back Jay.
Take it slow Bill, get better or else!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Take care of yourself Bill. There's nothing worse than a nagging cough that won't go away. Let us know how it goes at the doc.

I'm beat today. Over the last week or so, Mr. W and I have been landscaping our yard. First, Mr. W had to dig some trenches to relay certain sections of the inground irrigation system. Then he prepared/tilled a huge chunk of yard that needed sod after the pool construction. We then laid 240 rolls (four pallets) of sod. Of course, they couldn't be delivered to the back so we wheelbarrowed them around from the driveway.

Mr. W tilled the borders around the fencing and we installed plastic edging. We then laid the black weed suppressant over the borders and planted all (but six) of the shrubs and plants, around 60 in all. 

Of course, I got a cold on Friday but still did the yardwork. I'm beat today and still congested with a headache. It's going to be 81 degrees out today and I feel guilty because I don't want to do anything!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Geez, Ms W, don't feel guilty. After all that hard work, you deserve a break.

Man, I'll bet you looked like you'd been pumping iron after hauling all that sod.


----------



## debbie5

Ms. Wicked: thats a lot of landscaping to do! (offering 2 Tylenol). Did you ever hear of something called Preen? It's awesome. It stops weeds from sprouting, but won't hurt established plants. You shake it on in little pellets. They even make black & brown mulch with it already in it. I always manage to get weeds on top of my weed barrier....

Hey- Target has really cool royal icing "eyeballs" to put on cookies & cupcakes.They're about the size of a dime & in with other sprinkles.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, September 14, is National Cream-Filled Donut Day.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Today, September 14, is National Cream-Filled Donut Day.


Hush you! hehehe I wasn't drooling until now.


----------



## Spooky1

I think Ms. & Mr. W deserve a dozen Cream-Filled Donuts after all their hard work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I think Ms. & Mr. W deserve a dozen Cream-Filled Donuts after all their hard work.


Maybe we could get Hauntiholik to delver them....hmmm, on second thought, after that drooling comment, they'd probably never make it:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Nope. I'd eat them up and then blame Roxy for the weight gain.
Maybe if I don't ORDER the donuts then the calories don't count???? Yeah, I'm liking that idea. It's the same thing as if you eat something off of your kid's plate it doesn't count either.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And if you eat food while standing up, it doesn't count, either


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Today, September 14, is National Cream-Filled Donut Day.


They're the bestest in the worldest donuts!!!!! I can feel my bootie butt getting bigger just thinking about them!!!!!

Went to JoAnn Fabrics Saturday to buy fabric to make curtains for my Witch's Kitchen. I have been psyching(?) myself up because I want to make sure their even when I hang them up. I hate doing measurements but I will take my time to cut them tonight. I can do this. If not, back to the fabric store for more fabric!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Got a deal on liquid nail today. My local ACE Hardware is dropping LN in cans from thier stock and just doing the tubes. I got three quarts of LN for $1.50 each. If you have a ACE near you, you may want to check if they are doing the same. Now I can try out this LN corpsing method.


----------



## Spooklights

Woohoo! I'm getting ready to start putting up the yard props on Friday. I don't care if it's raining or not-up they go!


----------



## Devils Chariot

I carved my first wood tiki yesterday for Haunted Tiki Island. My wrist is killing me and I have a million splinters. Now it's crunch time for Halloween, which sound weird to me as i write this, since I have been going almost every night and weekend for three months already.

Stay focused, stay loose, stay frosty, 46 days...........arrrgghhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frosty? I could use some frost right now. Maybe it would get rid of the rage weed and golden rod so this darn allergy would stop. I am hoping to get all the projects done by the end of the month.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hey everyone! its me again! the internet service has been ordered and i'm just waiting for them to get to the house. 

i can't wait to see what everyones got built for this year!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot, DA!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

lol thanks. gtg my hour is up!


----------



## Glosang

Okay I have been scanning this & here we can say whatever good or bad,vent if we need too?? Alright I need to vent a bit,last week I had cold like crud,now my head is pounding & tummy hurts like well I am gonna toss my candy corn,No I haven't eaten today.Also I feel like my head is not quite attached to my neck...YUCK!!!! Also I have a ankle I broke in 3 place & shredded a ligament & probally will get my cast off the day before Halloween or the Monday after..I can't really do any big Halloween,I mean we Halloweeniers live all year for this,right?? I have had my theme for my party since like 2 weeks before Halloween 2008,I need to be working on my mummies!!!!!! So here I am feeling sorry for myself.Took a phenegran so maybe I'll sleep thru my misery for a bit,LOL.Okay Thanx guys for listening!!!! Tomorrow is another day,praying it will be better...BOO to all!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I hope tomorrow is better for you Glosang.


----------



## Glosang

Thanx Haunt!! I have appt with my primary tomorrow for a check,so if I'm feeling badly maybe she'll give me drugs!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Glosang said:


> Thanx Haunt!! I have appt with my primary tomorrow for a check,so if I'm feeling badly maybe she'll give me drugs!!!


Careful using power tools on those props while medicated.  You don't want any more injuries. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wonder if I would get looks from people if I took the goblin down to the mall to shop for clothing?:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Gonna start some shrunken apple heads tomorrow. Feeling blue all day & can't shake it despite sunshine,blue sky & zen-clouds. Tomorrow *is* anutha day....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, Sept 16, is:

Collect Rocks Day 
Step Family Day 
Mayflower Day 
Mexican Independence Day 
National Play Doh Day 
Working Parents Day 

I guess working parents are supposed to take the day off today


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> I wonder if I would get looks from people if I took the goblin down to the mall to shop for clothing?:googly:


Just walk right in the mall while having a chat with your goblin and go right up the front counter and ask is they can help you out picking through the clothes that won't make your goblin's butt look fat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Da Weiner, now if I only had the guts to do that


----------



## Hauntiholik

_I got a rock..._


----------



## debbie5

Hmmm...maybe the Dishwashing Fairy will come and wash the dishes that are piled up in the sink. Or maybe she'll bring me a dishwasher.

I can dream, can't I?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just realized something - I spend more time talking to my virtual friends here than I do my in-the-flesh friends


----------



## debbie5

Me too, Roxy. Less drama, more fun.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Me too, Roxy. Less drama, more fun.


And you don't have to dress up for it, either


----------



## Devils Chariot

After 9 hours of utter boredom I was lucky enough not to be selected for jury duty. Since I got home earlier than I do work, I finished my first jacket mold. Can't wait to make my first casting tonight! On the down side, the lack of sleep from getting up two hours early is catching up, since i run on about 5.5 hours of sleep as it is this time of year approaching Halloween.


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> And you don't have to dress up for it, either


Dressed up? Or just dressed?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> Dressed up? Or just dressed?


LOL, BD, you have a point there


----------



## Spooky1

Devils Chariot said:


> After 9 hours of utter boredom I was lucky enough not to be selected for jury duty. Since I got home earlier than I do work, I finished my first jacket mold. Can't wait to make my first casting tonight! On the down side, the lack of sleep from getting up two hours early is catching up, since i run on about 5.5 hours of sleep as it is this time of year approaching Halloween.


Many years ago I got picked to be on the jury for a double murder. It was definitely a interesting experience. There was no doubt the guy was guilty.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

workin 5am to 1pm workin on my haunt 1-8pm. hangin with the girl 8pm-10pm. go to sleep do it all over


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> I just realized something - I spend more time talking to my virtual friends here than I do my in-the-flesh friends


That's because this time of year all we can think about is Halloween. And most of our in the flesh friends don't understand the depth of our obsession. Only other crazies like us.


----------



## debbie5

I'm not crazy. It's everyone ELSE who is crazy.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

That's right. People don't understand, but that's ok... They all love it come October!

Yesterday, I nearly finished my son's vampire cape. Today I need to sew on the clasp, then make the vest and bow tie. He tried it on last night and it looks soooo cute on him!

I'm a bit bummed that my 6th grader wants to be an alien, and wants to just wear black jeans and black shirt. No sewing a costume for him this year.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Come on Kellie, vampire capes don't look cute, sinister and evil maybe, but not cute. I hope you didnt tell him that. Poor kid will be scared for life. 

Well its getting down to the last time to mow the yard (aka cemetry ).


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Ms. Wicked said:


> That's right. People don't understand, but that's ok... They all love it come October!
> 
> Yesterday, I nearly finished my son's vampire cape. Today I need to sew on the clasp, then make the vest and bow tie. He tried it on last night and it looks soooo cute on him!
> 
> I'm a bit bummed that my 6th grader wants to be an alien, and wants to just wear black jeans and black shirt. No sewing a costume for him this year.


If I'd known you wanted to sew a costume, I'd ask you to finish my cloak. I started it a couple years ago. It needs a little work and a clasp, but I don't think it will be a problem!:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yes people! I'm baaaaack! Got the internet hooked up again! And I am now trying to catch up on all i've missed. I hope to catch all you guys in the cemetary tonight! :lolkin:


----------



## Jack Reaper

Right now I am thinking..."Where the hell did summer go???!!!"


----------



## IMU

I'm in *Panic Mode*!


----------



## Draik41895

i found a snake,yay!!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

long ass week


----------



## Jack Reaper

Happy Autumn


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> i found a snake,yay!!!


What kind of snake did you find?

When I was a kid living in southern California. I used to pick up snakes all the time and bring them home, as did some of my brothers and sisters. We used to see king snakes and garter snakes fairly often, along with various and sundry lizards that were much harder to catch. My mom (who fortunately was not the squeamish type) would let us keep them for a while, then release them.


----------



## Hauntiholik

September 18th is....
* International Day of Peace
* National Cheeseburger Day


----------



## Jack Reaper

Did you know the Cheeseburger was invented here in Denver?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Jack Reaper said:


> Did you know the Cheeseburger was invented here in Denver?


I know the hamburger was invented on the east coast.

So Jack, if the Broncos don't do well this year are you going to start watching the Denver Dream instead? hehehe The garters are a nice touch.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Hauntiholik said:


> I know the hamburger was invented on the east coast.
> 
> So Jack, if the Broncos don't do well this year are you going to start watching the Denver Dream instead? hehehe The garters are a nice touch.


The Hamburger was invented in Hamburg, Germany, hence the name
But some small diner cook here in Denver added a piece of cheese to it and created the Cheeseburger.

Denver Dream? Are those the cheerleeders? They only show them in small flashes...
If the Broncos don't do well this year...I will still watch them, half-heartedly, but I have a million ideas for small projects I hope to accomplish this winter.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ummm no. The Denver Dream is part of another football league. I'm not going to post the link here.

According to wikipedia....



> There are several accounts of the invention of the hamburger. All take place in the United States near the end of the nineteenth century.
> 
> Residents of Hamburg, New York, which was named after Hamburg, Germany, attribute the hamburger to Ohioans Frank and Charles Menches. According to legend, the Menches brothers were vendors at the 1885 Erie County Fair (then called the Buffalo Fair) when they ran out of sausage for sandwiches and used beef instead, naming the result after the location of the fair. Frank Menches's New York Times obituary states instead that these events took place at the 1892 Summit County Fair (in Akron, Ohio).
> 
> The Seymour Community Historical Society of Seymour, Wisconsin, credits Charlie Nagreen. Now known as "Hamburger Charlie", Nagreen was fifteen when he reportedly made sandwiches out of meatballs he was selling at the 1885 Outagamie County Fair (now the Seymour Fair), so that customers could eat while walking. The Historical Society explains that Nagreen named the hamburger after the Hamburg steak with which local German immigrants were familiar.
> 
> According to the Library of Congress and the government of Connecticut, Louis Lassen of Louis' Lunch, a small lunch wagon in New Haven, Connecticut, sold the first hamburger in 1895. New York magazine states that "The dish actually had no name until some rowdy sailors from Hamburg named the meat on a bun after themselves years later."
> 
> The Texas historian Frank X. Tolbert attributes the invention to Fletcher Davis of Athens, Texas. Davis is believed to have sold hamburgers at an Athens lunch counter in the late 1880s, then brought them to the 1904 St. Louis World's Fair.
> 
> The hamburger bun was invented in 1916 by a fry cook named Walter Anderson, who co-founded White Castle in 1921.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Update: Many people have claimed to invent the Cheeseburger, but the patnent went to Louis Ballast of the "Humpty-Dumpty Drive In" in Denver Colorado...in 1935?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Hauntiholik said:


> Ummm no. The Denver Dream is part of another football league. I'm not going to post the link here.
> 
> According to wikipedia....


O.K. Thanks.
I was always told it was Hamburg Germany, but never looked it up.
My source on the Cheeseburger was from wikipedia also.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I had thought that as well until I saw a show on food network about Louis' Lunch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Since we are on the topic of hamburgers. take a look at this link:

http://whatscookingamerica.net/History/HamburgerHistory.htm

Until today, I've never heard of tenderizing meat by putting it under a horse's saddle while you are riding it


----------



## debbie5

From the food nerds who I know & have seen: the hamburger was from Germany, BUT was not eaten on bread. Hamburger as we know it (on bread) is from the US. The Bun came later. It was 1st marketed as a Hamburg sandwich. 
I make sure to always protect my hamburger by putting at least two condiments on it.


----------



## scareme

All this talk about hamburger is making me hungry. Of course, since I back on steriods, talk about saddles makes me hungry.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love hamburgers! But, from Labor Day through Easter, the family tradition of Friday Night Pizza Night is underway...

...this afternoon, I finished my son's vampire ensemble. I love how it turned out. He tried it on when he got home from school and it fits perfectly!

Now, what to make next? Since I have well over 1,000 patterns and fabric to last beyond life expectancy, I should be able to come up with something.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ms. Wicked said:


> Now, what to make next? Since I have well over 1,000 patterns and fabric to last beyond life expectancy, I should be able to come up with something.


pssssst. I could use a victorian mourning dress! hehehe


----------



## Draik41895

RoxyBlue said:


> What kind of snake did you find?
> 
> When I was a kid living in southern California. I used to pick up snakes all the time and bring them home, as did some of my brothers and sisters. We used to see king snakes and garter snakes fairly often, along with various and sundry lizards that were much harder to catch. My mom (who fortunately was not the squeamish type) would let us keep them for a while, then release them.


just a little garter snake,my sister loves him


----------



## Jack Reaper

Ms. Wicked said:


> Now, what to make next? Since I have well over 1,000 patterns and fabric to last beyond life expectancy, I should be able to come up with something.


Yeah.....make me something....uh...anything....


----------



## Bone Dancer

Tonight its 61 and calm. I sure hope Halloween nite is like this. I havent been able to use my foggers for the last three years due to wind and or rain.


----------



## Draik41895




----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Draik! That was a hoot!

I saw a Blue Meanie!


----------



## debbie5

Any toon with Abe Lincoln & Aaron Carter in it is fine by me!!


----------



## scareme

What's a Blue Meanie?


----------



## debbie5

Blue Meanie=Look at Roxy's avatar. From Beatles movie "Yellow Submarine", I think? Right, Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> What's a Blue Meanie?


Behold the Blue Meanie (a character from the Beatles movie "Yellow Submarine":










And guess what kind of dogs Blue Meanies have?

Hint - See avatar above.


----------



## debbie5

1. Okay friends. I drifted over to etsy (for the 1st time) a few days ago...I think I linked somehow to dave the dead's crafty creatures, which I LOVE. I want to buy his freaky Fijiian mermaid creature, but can't find it and don't remember how I got there. Any ideas/help? And any ideas on how to coax a credit card out of hubby's wallet? I gave mine up as I cannot be trusted to carry one.

2. Roxy-I saw that movie when I was about 11, and it was freeaakky. The yellowed teeth and fake uber smiles of the Meanies creeped me right out.

3. I keep hearing a tiny unrhythmic ticking sound in my ear, like a bug bouncing off of the ceiling, or a bat's echolocation. It's unnerving. Maybe I need some Sudafed for fluid in the ear or something...or "Bat Be Gone"....


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> 1. Okay friends. I drifted over to etsy (for the 1st time) a few days ago...I think I linked somehow to dave the dead's crafty creatures, which I LOVE. I want to buy his freaky Fijiian mermaid creature, but can't find it and don't remember how I got there. Any ideas/help? And any ideas on how to coax a credit card out of hubby's wallet? I gave mine up as I cannot be trusted to carry one.
> 
> 2. Roxy-I saw that movie when I was about 11, and it was freeaakky. The yellowed teeth and fake uber smiles of the Meanies creeped me right out.
> 
> 3. I keep hearing a tiny unrhythmic ticking sound in my ear, like a bug bouncing off of the ceiling, or a bat's echolocation. It's unnerving. Maybe I need some Sudafed for fluid in the ear or something...or "Bat Be Gone"....


1. Here's the link to Dave's Etsy page:

http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=7321552

2. I probably first saw Yellow Submarine in college. I rewatched it not too many years ago and thought "Man, this is one WEIRD movie!". I still love it and the music.

3. Hmm, sounds like...an ear troll.:googly:


----------



## debbie5

LOL. An ear troll who likes to flick his fingernails. It's the weirdest sound. I sometimes get tinnitus, but never this sound or this soft. Maybeit's COOTIES!

Thanks for the link.

Just bought three things! Hubby said I could buy gifts for myself...how sweet.


----------



## Draik41895

http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=28387

think Scissors...


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

goin to sleep


stay scary my friends


----------



## Jack Reaper

Happy Saturday folks!
Last Saturday of summer and they are already talking snow at the 7500' level here on Monday....
Snow= white gold


----------



## Hauntiholik

I heard about the snow levels dropping. Do you think you'll get any of it Jack?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Possibly...but I will be shocked indeed if it stuck to anything but the grass....but I am closer to the 6000' level


----------



## IMU

Avast, me hearties! Today is: Talk Like A Pirate Day!


----------



## Bone Dancer

harrrrrrr


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Aye cap'n! Arrr! 

Today be cleanin day...arrr! I'll be swabbing the fish tanks an bathen the dog! :lolkin:


----------



## Draik41895

I be a fancy pirate!!!!arrr!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am a highly sophisticated pirate who would like to point out that "poop deck" is not to be taken literally:xbones:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Arrrrr! I been taken for a ride....i be off to slit the throats of those yellow bellies that made that tank i just cleaned out!

under gravel filter system...yeah, right! That's codswallop! 

(seriously) anyone see those 9 dollar 1 gallon fishtanks? don't buy them unless your getting a betta or a goldfish...just got through cleaning it and that is the most disgusting water i've ever scene and i just got through rinsing everything with hot water..

seriously thinking about slitting those cheap arse people...*cough* ok, im under control again...gonna go demanding my money back!


----------



## debbie5

Draik. Draik. Draik. You don't even *work* yet, dude. 

Yet you understand, Grasshoppahhhhh....


----------



## debbie5

It's cold...like FALL cold. What happened to global warming? It was hot as hell the past few falls. Wait- it feels weird not to capitalize it. "...past few Falls."
There, all better.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like this colder weather, but then, I'm a cold weather kind of girl


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> I like this colder weather, but then, I'm a cold weather kind of girl


i with you on that one! i love the Autumn. beautiful leaves, cooler weather, halloween, the kids are back in school *sigh* love it!


----------



## Spooky1

I just hope it's not too cold on Halloween. It was quite comfortable last year.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Spooky1 said:


> I just hope it's not too cold on Halloween. It was quite comfortable last year.


meh, it was a little too balmy down here, as long as its not to windy i wouldn't mind it being colder since my costume is made of thick material.

but enough of this. im going to get some more cleaning done! *happily skips off to get the house clean before going off on vacation*:jol:


----------



## debbie5

Cold is good! I mean, I can always put a sweater on, but there is a limit as to how much clothing I can take off without making the viewer's eyes bleed.


----------



## Spooky1

Oh the horror. I was out digging up some patchy spots in my yard to reseed and I discovered GRUBS! I'm not sure if I should treat the yard first and then try to reseed in a week or so, or to just reseed and treat on top of the seeds. Since this is part of my graveyard area in my front yard I want the grass to be established before I setup everything on Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can now add "Goblin Hairdresser" and "Goblin Tailor" to my resume


----------



## debbie5

Treat grubs, then reseed.
Roxy: do we get to see pictures of your Dapper Don?


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Treat grubs, then reseed.
> Roxy: do we get to see pictures of your Dapper Don?


Yes, very soon. I'm just annoyed at the moment with Photobucket because they are getting rid of the Remix feature which I've always used to create the little slideshows of "How I Did It" I uploaded some pictures to our account and was all set to make my remix when the message came up - grrrr!!!. Their slideshow feature isn't nearly as good or entertaining as the remix was - you can't add title pages, music, or transitions with it.

Okay, venting over - life goes on.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I think my lawn tractor died. Need to call my mechanic and get a second opion . Luckly the yard is in good enough shape and with the cold nights isnt growing much. I can see next years budget going down the tubes already.


----------



## GothicCandle

just got back from a weekend at the coast. it was a lot of fun! beutiful sceanery, good food, and a wedding on saturday. it was awesome!!!


----------



## debbie5

Great day yesterday & today; high temp about 70- had a friend stop in for 3 hours. We sat in the sunny garage & chatted about nothin' while I sorted Halloween stuff. The kids just hung out & played in the rubber rats & witches fingers...made a fire today, more for the smell & Fall atmosphere than need for a fire. Lazy, great weekend. Love it.


----------



## scareme

I was watching the Hauntforum DVD this week end and hubby sat down and watched some with me. I thought "Great, he's going to get into the Halloween spirt, and pick up some prop ideas." After awhile he said "You're never going to get as good as some of these. You might as well give it up and go work for a pro haunt." Thanks alot for setting the bar so high, you guys.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Gonna get nasty this week...snow is in the forcast


----------



## Draik41895

i lost my magic quarter


----------



## IMU

Well another weekend gone and no props were completed. 

Oh ... and today is: National Mini-Golf Day.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

The Bloodshed Brothers will be attending Knotts Scary Farm on Sept 30th! super excted be on the look out for pics!


----------



## debbie5

Oh, if I were only 21 again. The things I would do. The places I would go.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Yes, very soon. I'm just annoyed at the moment with Photobucket because they are getting rid of the Remix feature which I've always used to create the little slideshows of "How I Did It" I uploaded some pictures to our account and was all set to make my remix when the message came up - grrrr!!!. Their slideshow feature isn't nearly as good or entertaining as the remix was - you can't add title pages, music, or transitions with it.
> 
> Okay, venting over - life goes on.


its a PITA but why not try something like that microsoft movie maker. It may take some patience. but its what i use for my movies. why not give it a shot. i don't know if that program came with your computer but it came with mine.

oh, and i forgot to thank you for your helpful adivce the other night. i would never have figured out how to change my custom title without you:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're welcome, DA And I see Haunti added some helpful guidance in the thread for you as well, which will be useful for future full fledged hos

I did end up using Moviemaker - pretty much has the same features, but not the fun music that Photobucket has readily available. I'm just wondering now if any slideshows made with remix will cease to work once they phase out the function.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Wow. It's SNOWING right now.


----------



## Hauntiholik

September 21st is
* International Peace Day
* National Women Road Warrior Day
* International Banana Festival


----------



## Jack Reaper

Are you ready Haunt?
For the snowin and blowin?


----------



## scream1973

Hauntiholik said:


> Wow. It's SNOWING right now.


What... EWWWW


----------



## Jack Reaper

Yup...snow...In Denver, on the last full day of summer.....

I blew my football pool yesterday.
I did not have enough confidence in my Broncos....
Who would have thought that the Jets would beat the Pats...?
And Cincy over GB???
How did the Bears beat Pittsburg???
Ack!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Jack Reaper said:


> Are you ready Haunt?
> For the snowin and blowin?


Nope. I'm not ready. I need to get my roof replaced and that will hopefully happen in 2 weeks.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Well...this one is just a warning shot!
Watch all the tire shops increase sales 10 fold this week!

I am sure you will have a new roof before the stuff actually sticks!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Jack Reaper said:


> I am sure you will have a new roof before the stuff actually sticks!


If not, I'm going to have some new life sized props out on the lawn!


----------



## Spooklights

SNOW! I'll take some!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

near triple digits today.. doesn't feel like haunt building weather


----------



## Death's Door

Hauntiholik said:


> Wow. It's SNOWING right now.


Wow! Isn't that a little early for even Colorado this time of year. I know you had snow in October last year right?

Yesterday, the hubby and I drained the pool and took it down.  This year we only had one heatwave that only lasted three days and was only 99 degrees. We had a seasonably mild summer in NJ so it felt like spring most of the time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> September 21st is
> * International Peace Day
> * National Women Road Warrior Day
> * International Banana Festival


'Women Road Warrior Day"?

I'm running over something then - WooHOO!!!:googly:


----------



## Jack Reaper

Da Weiner said:


> Wow! Isn't that a little early for even Colorado this time of year. I know you had snow in October last year right?


Our earliest actual snow was on Sept. 2nd....I cannot give you the year right now. But it happens.
Last year, we did not get any snow until well into Nov.
But we seem to get alot of snow during Halloween!


----------



## Devils Chariot

I am so tired today. So tired everyday. Soo much work at work and sooo much to get done by halloween. I can smell something burning, i s that me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try taking an extra multivitamin every day, DC, 'cause you probably ARE burning through the nutients


----------



## Bone Dancer

Be careful Craig. I use to over load myself with projects the first couple of years I was doing props. I was working right up to the last day, and trying to get set up done both inside and outside and organizing a party on top of it all. 
After going through that I cut back to one major project ( the mausoleum front) and a couple of smaller projects (refitting the reaper to be a caretaker, and retool the stiring witch. Other then that its just the little one day jobs (painting the chain, corpse a skull, ect.) You can' let this turn into a job, but remain an enjoying hobby to relieve stress not make it. What gets done, gets done, the rest can wait til next year.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Bone Dancer said:


> Be careful Craig. I use to over load myself with projects the first couple of years I was doing props. I was working right up to the last day, and trying to get set up done both inside and outside and organizing a party on top of it all.
> After going through that I cut back to one major project ( the mausoleum front) and a couple of smaller projects (refitting the reaper to be a caretaker, and retool the stiring witch. Other then that its just the little one day jobs (painting the chain, corpse a skull, ect.) You can' let this turn into a job, but remain an enjoying hobby to relieve stress not make it. What gets done, gets done, the rest can wait til next year.


I thought I'd cut back on work instead. 13 hour day baby!

edit:

BTW I have been working on Halloween every night for 4 months already! I am going to finish my projects for damn sure. It's just that work has turned into the crazy ex-girlfriend of a monster pain. Always needing attention, never agreeing, whining and complaining, blaming me for everything that went wrong, always calling, keeping me up, ruining my plans, driving my friends away, making me regret we ever met.

Sigh. Tonight I made some of those led and hot glue candles as a bit of revenge against my job. Just keep chugging away.


----------



## scourge999

That is by far, the best X-girlfried analogy I have ever heard. Oh, can't wait to see pix! I better get working too!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I used to work with a guy who referred to girlfriends fitting DC's description as HMOs (high maintenance organisms)


----------



## Spooky1

I got really luck and found Roxy who's a LMW (Low Maintenance Wife)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I got really luck and found Roxy who's a LMW (Low Maintenance Wife)


And I got an ETPH (Easy To Please Husband):googly:


----------



## debbie5

Roxy & Spooky lucked out with each other!
Cesar Millan boards unruly and untrainable dogs at his place, reconditioning & retraining them so they are balanced & "liveable" pets again. Can I send hubby to your place for 3 weeks, then we switch and *I* can come for some Spouse Training? I think I'm just unruly. Hubby might need a spiked choke collar....


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

found 17 pallets the outdoor channel building was glad to give me...real nice people ove rthere


----------



## debbie5

I'm lobbying hard for hubby to dress up as the Child Catcher from Chitty Chitty Bang Bang for 'Ween. Remember that guy? He was almost as odd as Benny Hill being in that movie.


----------



## The Creepster

Ahhhh great now I got diabetes.... all that is missing is the "pet" names


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Ahhhh great now I got diabetes.... all that is missing is the "pet" names


You mean like "sweetykins" and "woojie woojie"? (I have no idea what that last one is, but my sister-in-law uses it a lot).

My father-in-law has to deal with diabetes as well. He did find that regular exercise (he goes to Home Depot and walks all the aisles - that's good for about three miles of aerobics) reduces the amount of insulin he needs to take.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Gonna snow like a son of a..........
We might not have fall colors this year if all the leave are ripped off...


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> You mean like "sweetykins" and "woojie woojie"? (I have no idea what that last one is, but my sister-in-law uses it a lot).


yeah all that BLAH sweet stuff.....I don't actually have diabetes, I am way too evil to get sick


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> yeah all that BLAH sweet stuff.....I don't actually have diabetes, I am way too evil to get sick


You just reminded me of a story - A friend of a former church organist I knew once told him he would never die. When the organist asked why, his friend said "Because you aren't good enough to get into Heaven, and the Devil don't want no competition".

So perhaps you will live forever...


----------



## RoxyBlue

We may be having a dismal holiday shopping season, but here is a picture of some of the stuff Spooky1 has picked up:

DSCF2089 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The little herd of skulls kind of cracks me up whenever I see them.


----------



## Spooky1

The chess set (above) was a birthday present to me from Roxy a few years back. Roxy's pic missed a few things (I took this picture before I started decorating)  I couldn't fit the Scaretaker in the picture. :googly:

DSC01587 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## debbie5

I covet your dining room set. 
Wheredya get those nice resin eyeballs?


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> You just reminded me of a story - A friend of a former church organist I knew once told him he would never die. When the organist asked why, his friend said "Because you aren't good enough to get into Heaven, and the Devil don't want no competition".
> 
> So perhaps you will live forever...


Roxy your the best...... First with all the movie clip help and now this I tell you our "Ace's"


----------



## Dark Angel 27

finally got this site to work. it wouldn't work earlier....my computer really sucks...needs a major overhaul.

but anyway, im' just checking in before heading to bed! sweet dreams everyone!


----------



## The Creepster

sweet dreams????


----------



## Devils Chariot

everything i did today didn't work. i hate electronics.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> I covet your dining room set.
> Wheredya get those nice resin eyeballs?


The dining room set is a Mission style oak. I love it until I have to dust around all those wood pieces in the chair backs

The glass eyes are from here: http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/


----------



## The Creepster

my evil kitty cats are trying to eat the wiring on my transducer prop I am building


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> my evil kitty cats are trying to eat the wiring on my transducer prop I am building


Better watch out, Creep - next thing you know, they'll be trying to trip you at the top of the stairs:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Hello kids! Just checking in to see how my guys and ghouls are doing.

Tonight I'm going to AC Moore to get my styrofoam eggs so I can make more spider eggs for my porch this year. Have to stop at Joann Fabrics for more fabric so I can finish up my witche's kitchen curtains. I'm having a hard time finding white pantyhose - so I am going to see what the fabric store has to offer as far as an alternative for pantyhose. I have been hitting the dollar stores and drugstores to see if they have them - no luck.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Better watch out, Creep - next thing you know, they'll be trying to trip you at the top of the stairs:googly:


My cats do that!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> My cats do that!


As I recall, my one and only cat Rachel tried to take Spooky1 out at least once by cutting between his feet as he was going up or down the stairs. She almost got herself booted in mid-step. I think it's a cat thing.


----------



## AzKittie74

2009 is not my friend! This has been a hectic and scary year for me and I have given up on props all together for now. I had such awesome plans for this year (last year) but now they'll be plans for next year.


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Better watch out, Creep - next thing you know, they'll be trying to trip you at the top of the stairs:googly:


you know what Roxy your right cause I have big kitty cats,3 maine *****, and one of them "Lord Humungus", weights 38 lbs and is a polydactyl (has Thumbs)


----------



## Hauntiholik

Awwwww. I miss my maine ****


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> Awwwww. I miss my maine ****


If my wife comes home with any more from the breeder you can have them


----------



## Death's Door

AzKittie74 said:


> 2009 is not my friend! This has been a hectic and scary year for me and I have given up on props all together for now. I had such awesome plans for this year (last year) but now they'll be plans for next year.


Hey AZ! I had a couple things lined up last year (let me correct myself - I had a lot of things lined up) and I just started working on some of them this year. Last year got away from me so quick that I was burned out on Oct. 1st. Just do what you can.


----------



## debbie5

"Mommmmm!! He said, " polydactyl !!"
(must be a euphemism for "peanut"...)


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> "Mommmmm!! He said, " polydactyl !!"
> (must be a euphemism for "peanut"...)


Is a Polydactyl related to a pterodactyl? :googly:


----------



## debbie5

Dolly Packtill was facile with her polydactyl pterodactyl.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Six sheep sit on...oh, never mind:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

wow didnt know Andrew "Dice" Clay wrote that one


----------



## Jack Reaper

What am I thinking right now???
Too tired to tell ya....me go bed now....you...sleepy...well...too


----------



## Devils Chariot

last night everything I worked on didnt work. I hate electronics. Tonight that turned around. Thanks beer!


----------



## IMU

Yea Beer! :d


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hooray beer!


----------



## debbie5

Off to spend thousands of dollars on braces for my 12 year old daughter today. It's not often I write checks that big. Yikes! But the orthodontist IS hot, so it makes up for it.....kinda.


----------



## Death's Door

My hubby is off to the dentist today also. His insurance lapsed due to being laid off and I just put him on my insurance and my insurance will only pay for 2 cleaning for the first year so I will be writing checks too.


----------



## The Creepster

Teeth are overrated


----------



## Death's Door

The Creepster said:


> Teeth are overrated


Hells no! I need my choppers for the carmel/peanut candy apples, popcorn balls and all the sticky gooey candy and treats I shouldn't be eating!


----------



## sparky

Loading up the camper with Halloween things so we can go on a "Halloween Theme" weekend of camping , plus it will be my daughters birthday tomorrow (Megan will be 6) thank goodness i'm not writing any checks with a lot of zeros in them , I have a few years yet!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

A Halloween Themed Camping trip sounds the bestest. Have a great time Sparky. Happy Birthday to your daughter's 6th!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

cant wait for it to cool down


----------



## Devils Chariot

so little time left I have to make schedules for everyone so that we know what we need to be doing when. This is the begining of the time where I never go to be before 1 am until Nov.1.

I think we can do it, I think we really can.

Halloween hep hep hooray!


----------



## RoxyBlue

If I didn't have to work for a living, I'd probably be up until 1:00AM every day Having to answer a 7:00AM alarm takes all the fun out of staying up late.


----------



## GothicCandle

i went to bed at 1:40am last night, got up at 7:30am. Though it doesn't help anything when you fall asleep at 10am and wake up again at 1:30pm....


----------



## The Creepster

Sleep is overrated....


----------



## Jack Reaper

Sleep??? Whatdat????


----------



## The Archivist

Hating the fact that I'm on a really slow library computer. Wish I could afford my own link. Wishing that the Net could be federally sponsored so that I could get linkage under a low income program.


----------



## Devils Chariot

RoxyBlue said:


> If I didn't have to work for a living, I'd probably be up until 1:00AM every day Having to answer a 7:00AM alarm takes all the fun out of staying up late.


Ahem I work for a living too, and I only get 30 minutes more sleep than you. Hey what that burning smell? Oh wait, it's me again.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

got some sweet stuff at the thrift store today


----------



## RoxyBlue

Devils Chariot said:


> Ahem I work for a living too, and I only get 30 minutes more sleep than you. Hey what that burning smell? Oh wait, it's me again.


Shall I mail you a fire extinguisher?:googly:

I wasn't suggesting you didn't work for a living; I'm just sayin' it would be great not to have to miss out on the night life because of having to get up so early. And I would love the morning if it didn't occur at 7:00AM.

I think I was an owl in a previous life.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Slowly making progress. It would be faster with out this darn allergy thing going on too.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Awake at 7:00a???
Try 4:00a........This is insane....


----------



## debbie5

If the getting up early & staying up late doesn't getcha, the lack of good food and stress level will.

One word: multivitamins. I find great satisfaction in biting Fred Flintstone everyday.


----------



## Death's Door

Dear Diary -

I did a few errands after work and decided that I am going to home and work on my kitchen curtains. Hubby wasn't going to be home so there would be no interruptions - just a nice evening in the craft den sewing away. NOT!!!! I washed clothes, made lunches, and fed the beasts (dogs). After that, because it was such a nice evening I went outside and have my quality time with my pumpkin patch. After that I sat in the screen house and had two glasses of wine and a cigar. All I was thinking was that I had to work on the curtains. NOT!!!!! Laid on the couch and watched absolutely nothing and channel surfed until 11 p.m. I would not surprise me if I had slug tracks behind me wherever I walked.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like a perfectly lovely evening to me, except for the cigar part, DaW


----------



## The Creepster

curtains are over rated....


----------



## Jack Reaper

The Creepster said:


> curtains are over rated....


If it wasn't for the venitian (SP?) blind....it would be curtains for us all...


----------



## The Creepster

Jack Reaper said:


> If it wasn't for the venitian (SP?) blind....it would be curtains for us all...


good point....


----------



## debbie5

I think it is an insult to all visually challenged Italians to keep using the term "Venetian blind".

(lol)


----------



## The Creepster

debbie5 said:


> I think it is an insult to all visually challenged Italians to keep using the term "Venetian blind".
> 
> (lol)


I am Sicilian and love the "I know lets put anything we can think of, like bbq sauce and chicken(wheres the mash potato and corn on the cob ), on a circular piece of dough and call it a pizza"
:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Piasan!


----------



## The Creepster

debbie5 said:


> Piasan!


That s right.... 100%


----------



## debbie5

I need an intervention. I am getting NOTHING done today.


----------



## pyro

O i cant believe i have a "CUTESY" area in my haunt this year-- i must be getting sane


----------



## RoxyBlue

pyro said:


> O i cant believe i have a "CUTESY" area in my haunt this year-- i must be getting sane


That's called "appealing to the widest possible audience"


----------



## The Creepster

why is yelling fire in a movie theater illegal?


----------



## debbie5

Sure glad I drank that caffiene at 7 pm tonight...not.


----------



## scareme

I'm there with you debbie, and I know better that that. It's going to be a long night.


----------



## debbie5

Yeah- I thought I was signing off, yet I'm STILL ONLINE. Ambien & caffiene are fighting it out (again) in my bloodstream. I took only two swigs of soda! (sigh) I never learn. LOL. Maybe I can wash the dog (at 1: 30 am??LOL).

Or maybe I'll just go onto etsy and drool....


----------



## The Creepster

ever pull a nose hair out and swear its attached to your ear


----------



## debbie5

Thank you for sharing, Creepster.
Maybe that's why guys get that ear-hair thing when they get older- they are just really looooooong nostril hairs that turn right at Albuquerque.


----------



## The Creepster

debbie5 said:


> Thank you for sharing, Creepster.
> Maybe that's why guys get that ear-hair thing when they get older- they are just really looooooong nostril hairs that turn right at Albuquerque.


see thats what Iam talking about....and it would be a left at "pismo"? beach


----------



## debbie5

LOL. 
Okay- I'm done. Really. Adios.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Too bad I did not find out about the sale at the Forney Museum of Transportation earlier...they have all kinds of cool stuff to sell...including maniquin parts


----------



## debbie5

What is that HORRrible, moldy, deathlike smell permaneating my house this morning!!???
Oh..it's the dirty dishes in the sink calling to me. Ewww....
Guess I better be doing less fun work & more house work. I still need a wife.


----------



## Jack Reaper

That's what kids are for....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> What is that HORRrible, moldy, deathlike smell permaneating my house this morning!!???
> Oh..it's the dirty dishes in the sink calling to me. Ewww....
> Guess I better be doing less fun work & more house work. I still need a wife.


i with you on that. i have 5 days to get my house spotless, then i'm leaving for SC. So much to do!

but here i am still sitting here listening to Midnight Syndicate...really awesome music!

didn't know i'd be buying it when i went to party city a few days ago


----------



## debbie5

Children are for doing Poop Patrol after the dog in the backyard, and cleaning all the 40 window surfaces in the French doors. If I let the kids wash the dishes, we would all be dead in a day.
We got back from apple picking a few hours ago. The orchard is picked almost clean. damn suburbanites! And:
FRESH STEAMY CIDER DOUGHNUTS! Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## scareme

My daughter and I went to Party City today. She wanted to look at costumes. All the staff was in costume, and the place was packed. They were doing makeup demos. Yeah! Halloween is here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky 1 and I just got back from Horrorfind Weekend 11. Lots of things to look at, met a couple celebrities, and sat in on a couple seminars. Sadly, we did not run into any HauntForum folk....not even in the parking lot

"Black" must be the official color of haunt/horror fans


----------



## slightlymad

How could you possible imply that forum folks tale gate


----------



## The Creepster

Is toe jam spreadable?


----------



## Devils Chariot

Sleep is over-rated.

I went to bed last night at 10 pm. At 3am. I woke up, like a bell rang and I was wide awakw. I tried to go to sleep for 4 hours. I took benydryls with harvest moon ale, I watched infomercials, i looked at haunt forum. I almost fell asleep at 5:30, you know right before you fall asleep, you have thoughts that dont make sense and you feel all dreamy and light. Then the cat started crying. and crying. then he went away. Then he came back at 6:30 and I said f**k this! I'm getting up.

I packed up and went over to patty's house to make props, dead tired and cranky like a MIB. It's not &pm, and I just gone from working all day in the sun and f'd up tired. But I can't go to bet, or I'll wake up at 5am again. I can only sleep 6 hours, then ding ding ding, there goes that bell. I have stay up till midnight. 21 hours on 5 bad hours of sleep.

But gosh damnit, I love halloween, and I'll be back in Patty's garage at tomorrow 7am.


----------



## The Creepster

The Creepster said:


> Sleep is overrated....


see I told you....no don't listen to the unstable one He's too weird:googly:


----------



## debbie5

I really love youtube. Really. *Really*. I can watch old Kansas videos and pretend it's 1978 again. 
Where the hell does the time go? One minute you're young and hot, then all of a sudden you have a mortgage, you don't worry so much about how you look as much as how clean you appear, and you actually make sure you take your vitamins. And you have wrinkles. Small ones compared to some of your friends, but they are there. 

???


----------



## Jack Reaper

Now, now Debbie......you have plenty of time to go yet.....I hear you are still hot!


----------



## The Creepster

is that wedding bells I hear?


----------



## debbie5

(Moe-slapping both of you)


----------



## The Creepster

debbie5 said:


> (Moe-slapping both of you)


Come on now you were just saying how old you are and Blah Blah....now you throw in the three stooges....Sheesh


----------



## debbie5

That's "Stooges" with a capital S...Mister!

NO, seriously. I was 22 a year or so ago. or so it feels.


----------



## debbie5

No I Was Not 22 In 1978.

Okay- I need midlife crisis therapy!! LOL....


----------



## The Creepster

You have to come up with better group than Kansas.....you might as well said Rick James or something


----------



## debbie5

LOL! 
Go work on a prop or something! GIT!


----------



## The Creepster

debbie5 said:


> LOL!
> Go work on a prop or something! GIT!


wanna see how big my head is.....you must have not seen what I posted so far prop wise
I suck huh


----------



## debbie5

Okay, is Rammstein better? Some nice German boys...theme music for your prop?

http://german.about.com/library/blmus_rammst02e.htm


----------



## The Creepster

LOL your still dating yourself
thats was like 10 15 years ago....


----------



## debbie5

Yep.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Debbie- You are fine as long as you don't mention.....The BeeGee's.....or Linda Ronstat (SP?)


----------



## slightlymad

Ah it makes me feel all warm and fuzzy handing my music down to daughter


----------



## debbie5

(sshhhhh..don't wake Creepster....he's sleeping one off..he really had no clue who Rammstein is,he had to look them up on youtube...look- he's got Neil Sedaka CD's!!...shhhhh..okay, let's go guys!..don't let the admins know we snuck into his place & duct taped him up or we'll get into trouble!....tippytoehome..tippytoehome...)


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Another busy day here at the Wicked household.

We harvest 95% of our vegetable patch, including the four remaining pumpkins. We started taking out the plants...

Then Mr. W continued some landscaping/mulching while I painted two more of my cemetery fence panels. Four panels down, nine to go! I've got a good set up now in the garage for the painting and plan on doing a lot more during the week.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Not as busy as it should be here....


----------



## The Creepster

Its very hard to leg wrestle a cat


----------



## debbie5

Rainy, sleepy, lazy, Aleve-taking kind of day. The Fam Damily (not me) ate an entire package of Halloween Oreos over the course of today. Swine.


----------



## debbie5

Chevy makes really nice trucks.


----------



## The Creepster

debbie5 said:


> Chevy makes really nice trucks.


yeah if you don't mind paying to fix them all the time


----------



## debbie5

Ahhhh..nice to see you took the bait, Creepster...mwahahahaha! MY MIND CONTROL POWERS KNOW NO LIMITS!!


----------



## The Creepster

I see the game has begun......and I cheat just so you know


----------



## morbidmike

I'm thinking that I'm more god like than I thought before!!!


----------



## debbie5

I created two humans.

At least I made them to LOOK like normal human spawn....


----------



## debbie5

I just ate a pack of candy cigs and a strip of dots.
Somebody needs to lock up that candy.


----------



## morbidmike

Im thinking about smoking a big fat pike of crack


----------



## morbidmike

pile


----------



## debbie5

edit


----------



## morbidmike

thining about mom pants getting sick


----------



## The Creepster

wonder if its ok to use the computer in my hot tub


----------



## The Creepster

Ohh and If I can bum a candy smoke...no filter please


----------



## Spooky1

I think too many people are on tonight, the sight was really slow then it crashed on me.


----------



## The Creepster

Whew good thing you said something Spooky...I thought maybe I was just slow


----------



## GothicCandle

I have an idiot cat....Somehow, as my mom was coming in the house from outside the cat secretly wedged herself between the metal screen and the wooden door. My mom didn't see her so she closed the door, trapping the cat between the two doors. The cat was silent, perfectly content we guess, because she didn't meow or give any sign of distress for 20 minutes!!! then she began climbing the door(how she had enough room to climb im not sure!) and meowing. We heard the noise and mom thought it was a human. so she called me and i heard the meows so i crept closer to the door, lifted the blinds on the window and what do i see but my stupid brown tabby squished behind the glass! at the top of the door! i open the door and she lands on her feet, meowing her thanks, she was cold but unhurt. I never knew how stupid my cat was!!!!!! I sadly don't have it on camera, i realy wish i did, LMAO


----------



## debbie5

Daughter is eating her first bowl of Frankenberry cereal. Kinda brings a tear of nostalgia to my eye....


----------



## Bone Dancer

Lost power for a couple of hours. Made me think I should pick up some batteries and lamp oil.


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> I have an idiot cat....Somehow, as my mom was coming in the house from outside the cat secretly wedged herself between the metal screen and the wooden door. My mom didn't see her so she closed the door, trapping the cat between the two doors. The cat was silent, perfectly content we guess, because she didn't meow or give any sign of distress for 20 minutes!!! then she began climbing the door(how she had enough room to climb im not sure!) and meowing. We heard the noise and mom thought it was a human. so she called me and i heard the meows so i crept closer to the door, lifted the blinds on the window and what do i see but my stupid brown tabby squished behind the glass! at the top of the door! i open the door and she lands on her feet, meowing her thanks, she was cold but unhurt. I never knew how stupid my cat was!!!!!! I sadly don't have it on camera, i realy wish i did, LMAO


When I was a little kid, we had a cat that would somehow manage to get up on the roof of the house, then slide down the rain spout like a fireman. Nothing like the screeching sound of cat's claws on metal to get your heart pumping.


----------



## Black Cat

Oh the spooks are alive and well in the house this morning. My son was rushing to get ready to go out and work on a school group project. He jumped out of the shower and ran to his room to get dressed. Three seconds later I hear this crash and a few choice words and come running upstairs to find him covered in glass holding his index finger. The glass light fixture fell on him. Well after a bottle of peroxide and a few bandages off he went to do his school project. Thank goodness the cuts weren't too bad.
I dropped him off and came home to finish working on a prop. I just started to walk down the steps when I hear a crash in the basement. The light bulb fell out of the light fixture in the laundry room. 
I just walked around the entire house making sure all the light bulbs and fixture are screwed in nice and tight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like someone doesn't like the brand of bulbs you're using, BC


----------



## Dark Angel 27

its a sleepy day for me...but i'm off to the library and then back home....maybe i'll get something done then. 

bye all!


----------



## Death's Door

Had a productive weekend. I finally finished my witches kitchen curtains and hung them up. They look great. I was very careful in making the lengths correct. Not bad for making curtain for the first time. Usually I just fix/adjust the ones I have bought. 

Got to hang out with my ladies on Saturday night and watched "Severance" Had some funny scenes in it - was version of Britains Friday the 13th meets the rebels. After that, watched Saturday Night Live and watched one of the biker chicks drop the F bomb. On Sunday, started to bring up the boxes and start decorating the inside of the house this week.


----------



## Hauntiholik

September 28th is....
* Ask a Stupid Question Day
* Love Note Day
* Fish Tank Floorshow Night


----------



## The Creepster

I just realized that T.V.'s aren't really for dinner


----------



## Spooky1

Just found out one of my co-workers had a fire in his house (after he got to work) this morning. Sounds like it's just about gutted. They think it was caused by a electrical wire in his basement. No one was hurt and his dog is safe, so it could have been worse.


----------



## The Creepster

The newest kitten weighs 10lbs already and hes only 4 months old


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> The newest kitten weighs 10lbs already and hes only 4 months old


You should post a picture in the "Pets of Haunt Forum" thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=4654


----------



## morbidmike

thinking why do I think so much that can't be healthy And also why would a guy called the creepster talk about a cute fuzzy kitten anyway (stomache turned just thinking bout it)


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> When I was a little kid, we had a cat that would somehow manage to get up on the roof of the house, then slide down the rain spout like a fireman. Nothing like the screeching sound of cat's claws on metal to get your heart pumping.


lol I bet!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> You should post a picture in the "Pets of Haunt Forum" thread:
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=4654


Just for Roxy...go check him out


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Just for Roxy...go check him out


I just did - he's a gorgeous cat


----------



## GothicCandle

Hey weather man! wheres the rain you promised???? i can't put out any sort of props or work on much because i fear it will get wet when the rain at last decides to come!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Holy crow- my neighbor (who has a Halloween-crazy 15 year old son) has had his props & lawn stuff out for two+ weeks! Last year I suggested the son come here to the forum...gotta stick the bug in his ear about it again.


----------



## lewlew

I really like that the fall weather is coming, but I hate cold rainy windy mornings.


----------



## Death's Door

GothicCandle said:


> Hey weather man! wheres the rain you promised???? i can't put out any sort of props or work on much because i fear it will get wet when the rain at last decides to come!!!!


Sorry but I think NJ got all the rain yesterday. By the time I got home yesterday at 5:30 p.m. it was pouring and the wind was blowing crazy. I opened the door to watch it and it looked like a white out because it was coming down fast. We were suppose to only have a 30% chance of showers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love that new avatar, lewlew. Hmm, he looks vaguely like a cute little prop you just made


----------



## IMU

WHY does it HAVE to feel like Monday again today?


----------



## lewlew

RoxyBlue said:


> Love that new avatar, lewlew. Hmm, he looks vaguely like a cute little prop you just made


Thanks! You know what they say...If you got it, flaunt it. Not really, just decided for a change. It'll make all the old "caption the avatar above you" posts look really strange now!

Still raining, still cold, still wet. FALL'S HERE!


----------



## morbidmike

I should be working but why I'm addicted to this damn site


----------



## RoxyBlue

We heard a flock of Canada geese flying overhead this morning. For me, that's the real sign that fall is here.

We do have resident geese here year-round, but they don't count as fall markers. It's gotta be the ones from the far North


----------



## morbidmike

thinking I should have a jacket on cause it's only 55 degrees here Brrrrrrrr.....


----------



## spideranne

AHHH ants. Completely swarming in the dog's food bowl this morning. Remarkably, only got one bite cleaning things up.


----------



## scareme

spideranne said:


> AHHH ants. Completely swarming in the dog's food bowl this morning. Remarkably, only got one bite cleaning things up.


That's our sign of fall too. The insects move indoors.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> That's our sign of fall too. The insects move indoors.


I think I'll stick with geese flying overhead


----------



## Hauntiholik

September 29th is National Coffee Day


----------



## Tralan

I really need to do laundry. Fabreeze can only work so many times before the socks begin to harden...


----------



## Devils Chariot

I have been eating laffy taffy for 5 days now.


----------



## debbie5

LMAO at Tralan. I had a friend whose roommate never washed clothes at all during college. He would just spray them with deoderant (in the days befoer Febreze) and go to class.


----------



## morbidmike

coffee day thats probably why I had too pee so much today ....the plot thickens and leaks


----------



## debbie5

Devils Chariot said:


> I have been eating laffy taffy for 5 days now.


Somebody could make money selling candy safes that only open at Halloween. I've dipped into the candy cigs & dots-on-paper. And ate one gummy earthworm.


----------



## morbidmike

I want some laffy taffy D.C. will you bring me some???


----------



## morbidmike

debbie tham dots are really acid that makes sense in you case


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> September 29th is National Coffee Day


Oooh, I did my part! I had German chocolate flavored coffee this morning (one of the Gevalia seasonal flavors - may sound weird, but it's wonderful if you like flavored coffees).


----------



## morbidmike

I've actually had that flavor it was awsome I think I drink too much coffee!!do ya'll agree???


----------



## The Creepster

I like licking 9v battery terminals


----------



## morbidmike

not as fun as sitting ona curling iron


----------



## The Creepster

better yet stepping barefoot on the plug first thing in the morning


----------



## Bone Dancer

Rainy and windy. If its like this Halloween night I'm going to scream. Its been like that the last couple of years so no foggers. Saves on fog juice I guess.


----------



## The Archivist

Well, folks, I'm back on permanently now that my parents are home from their vacation!!! Got to get my own Net line. Anyhow, I also did my part for National Coffee Day, I made Machinist Blend black coffee for the people over at Ghost Train yesterday. If anyone is wondering, Machinist Blend is strong enough to dissolve titanium and can also be used as a lubricant. 

Three weeks of not being able to browse HF at my leisure was driving me nuts, and not in a fun way!! I'm glad I'm back!!


----------



## Devils Chariot

I plugged in a wall wart and missed the the extension cord. One prong went into the extension cord and my finger slipped onto the other prong and - zaaaaaappppppp!!!!! gave me a real jolt and sent my teeth chattering.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

just got our banner designed turned out pretty awesome...yay for having friend in the graphics business


----------



## RoxyBlue

Devils Chariot said:


> I plugged in a wall wart and missed the the extension cord. One prong went into the extension cord and my finger slipped onto the other prong and - zaaaaaappppppp!!!!! gave me a real jolt and sent my teeth chattering.


That's shocking!:googly::jol:

Sorry - had to say it before Bone to Pick did


----------



## The Archivist

Friend of mine just gave me a brain mold for my birthday. Early present since we're gonna be real busy for the next 15 days. Gonna make a Brain Pate and serve with crackers...should be interesting. Will also using red food paint to highlight the folds in the brain. 
Ghost Train's first run is on the 16th of October. Just wanna mention that the show starts at 7pm, runs till 10pm and there's a suggested donation of $5/person. (BTW, the price of the ticket is tax-deductible.)


----------



## The Archivist

Ahh...nothing feels nicer than a warm clean shirt fresh from the dryer. 

Serious question for y'all. Does anyone use a cane to get around? I'm engineering a new footpad design and need some input.


----------



## The Creepster

I hate it when food gets stuck in my teeth


----------



## Jack Reaper

Not that it matters but......I hate Tuesdays!


----------



## debbie5

It's Groundhog Day in my house- again.

S.S.D.D. (yawn)


----------



## morbidmike

Thinking why am I not at work????


----------



## scareme

Just got my flu shot. Now I'm ready to fight the world. Bring it on germs!


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> Just got my flu shot. Now I'm ready to fight the world. Bring it on germs!











There ya go scareme!


----------



## Hauntiholik

September 30th is...
National Hot Mulled Cider Day
National Mud Pack Day


----------



## scareme

Oooo! I want a mud pack.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I hate needles, so I'll battle flu the old fashioned way... whiskey.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've never had a flu shot. I figure God gave us an immune system for something, so let it do the job it was hired to do


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i never get sick..probably cuz i used to suck on spare change when i was little


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> i never get sick..probably cuz i used to suck on spare change when i was little


Even your avatar looks like a coin!


----------



## Spooky1

The only year I ever got a flu shot is the only time I did end up getting the flu. I think I'll pass on the shot (though I'll be tempted to get the H1N1 swine flu shot when it comes out).

P.S. scareme, the flu is a virus not a germ  (sorry the Biologist in me couldn't let that slide by :googly


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Devils Chariot said:


> Even your avatar looks like a coin!


well look at that... some subliminal nostalgia


----------



## The Creepster

I am giving out shots....though I am out of needles


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'll take a shot barkeep!


----------



## debbie5

I'll take a shot from a shot gun, please.


----------



## Jack Reaper

So now to move on......Oct 1 is tomorrow....ready or not.

I want a shot too!! Possibly some of Hauntiholik's tasty home made Vodka!


----------



## The Creepster

snow is a coming


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy just gave me an original Dave the Dead commissioned Pinup Pumpkin sculpture/figure as an early birthday present (she couldn't wait till Halloween). She looks so cool. I posted pics in the showroom. 

Here's the link (just for you Debbie) http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=18337


----------



## debbie5

Nice to see we are helping to stimulate dave's economy! I have some of his beauties as well. PICS! PICS! We want pics! (well, I do). 

I think he needs to have a show locally, a la Stolloween.


----------



## The Creepster

My foot is on fire....wheres Madden with some tough actin Tanactin


----------



## GothicCandle

OCTOBER!!!!! I feel like im late! grrrr, rain go away and come back in november! k? okay good, now i can get to work.


----------



## scareme

Congrats Spooky! I'm so jealous. Someday I too will have a Dave the dead piece. 

I didn't get my mudbath today, but I worked in the garden and got dirty, then took a bubblebath. Does that count?


----------



## Tralan

HAHAHAHAHAHA! I just pulled out my Twisted Fairy Tales Figures (sculpted by Todd McFarlane or Spawn). Man these things are soooo cool. Sadly, they're still in the box. I may have to correct that soon.

Oh man! I found my Jack the Ripper AND Billy the Kid form the same line. Today has been just too cool!


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> The only year I ever got a flu shot is the only time I did end up getting the flu. I think I'll pass on the shot (though I'll be tempted to get the H1N1 swine flu shot when it comes out).
> 
> P.S. scareme, the flu is a virus not a germ  (sorry the Biologist in me couldn't let that slide by :googly


You're right Spooky. I'll get the swine flu shot too. Don't have to much choice in the matter, since I spent a week in the hospital just four months ago with my asthma. I'm back up on 60 mg of steriods this week. Could be a long winter. Just have to make it through Halloween.


----------



## debbie5

Trying to "eat out of the freezer" to get everything out so I can start making & freezing baked goods for the 'Ween party that keeps getting bigger & bigger.. 
I'm getting fish sticked and hot dogged to death. Tho' I did manage to find a turkey breast today. I have a 1 gallon bag of blueberries from the field. Gonna be LOTS of pancakes,crumb cakes & buckles this week! (I better shove some peaches in there with the blueberries- yum!)


----------



## Bone Dancer

My plan was to be done by the first of Oct. Guess what?


----------



## Devils Chariot

Bone Dancer said:


> My plan was to be done by the first of Oct. Guess what?


You saw something cool and added another project to your list? It keeps happening to me!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Devils Chariot said:


> You saw something cool and added another project to your list? It keeps happening to me!


No, I have gotten pretty good about not adding stuff to the list, I learned that lesson the first couple of years I was doing props. This time its that I have had the worst allergy problem in years and then pick up a sinus infection too. I guess I lost about 5 or 6 weeks of work time. I still maybe able to get done but I was hoping for some open time the week of Halloween.


----------



## IMU

It's official ... I'm in PANIC MODE!


----------



## The Creepster

"Chance favors the prepared mind" SLACKERS!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Daily Horoscope: October 1
By Sid Skye

Aries (March 21-April 19)
You're getting back into the swing of things this week, Aries, and you've never been so happy for business as usual. Make sure to get some post-game analysis in while you can and figure out how to better cope with stress in the future. As good as things are now, they won't last forever.

Taurus (April 20-May 20)
Your body is saying "Feed me!" but your better judgment is resisting. Focus on nutritious food and lots of it to satisfy your hunger without extending your waistline. Overall health and well-being is the real goal for you this week and it would be a shame to give in to a passing craving.

Gemini (May 21-June 20)
Trouble has been brewing and comes to a head this week. The bad news is that chances are the next few days are going to suck large and you'll have no one to blame but yourself. The good news is that you should finally be able to get a grip on the issues that are vexing you and solutions will surface before long.

Cancer (June 21-July 22)
There's something you've been steadfastly avoiding, Cancer. Unpaid bills, overdue taxes or a long-promised favour perhaps. The unpleasantness of actually doing the task is becoming dwarfed by the mounting guilt of putting it off. Bob Dylan says,"To live outside the law you must be honest." But you also need to be made of steel. Just get it done already.

Leo (July 23-Aug 22)
Remind me not to tell you any secrets this week, Leo. Your natural sense of curiosity has been piqued and you won't be able to resist sharing the goodies. Exploring and adventure will be extra fun, though, and if I didn't have so many skeletons in my closet I'd book a travel ticket with you for sure.

Virgo (Aug 23-Sept 22)
Maybe you're a night person and she's just a bitch. Or you ride your bike to barter yoga lessons for organic groceries while he drives his car to Bay Street every day. Whatever the source of conflict in your relationship, reckoning day is here. Resolve what you can and bid adieu to the rest.

Libra (Sept 23-Oct 22)
Plot a course for yourself this week. Your personal aims and objectives need to be reconfigured every so often and your priorities re-evaluated. This is a time of flux and transition for you and the perfect time for new beginnings.

Scorpio (Oct 23-Nov 21)
The best thing for bad moods is better company. Escape from all the naysayers in your life as much as possible this week and try to find your own silver linings. A sunny day, the crisp fall air, a baby's smile. Writer Carl Sandburg said, "A baby is God's opinion that the world should go on." You might as well make the most of it, then.

Sagittarius (Nov 22-Dec 21)
Put on your dancing shoes this week, Sagittarius, because you are due some fun. Alright, so you probably have to dig those dancing shoes up from the dark depths of your closet and give them a good polish first, that's how long it's been, but it will be so worth it. And rusty or not, you can still party with the best of them.

Capricorn (Dec 22-Jan 19)
How sweet is it to unwind in your own place after a long day? To curl up on the couch with a hot drink and a good book while your roommate settles in for a marathon Grand Theft Auto session? Idyllic visions for quiet retreat notwithstanding, it feels good to unwind at home this week. Hell, you might even ask your roomie for a turn at the controller.

Aquarius (Jan 20-Feb 19)
You know something they don't know, doo dah, doo dah. No kidding, Aquarius; knowledge is power and you are holding some mighty fine info right now, aren't you? There's no need to hoard the information or use it as leverage. The exposure and prestige it will bring you is good enough. Make sure you take advantage of this opportunity to showcase your skills.

Pisces (Feb 20-March 20)
You could be coming into a little extra moolah this week, Pisces. Before you get too excited, listen to Ben Franklin when he says, "Money never made a man happy yet, nor will it.... The more a man has, the more he wants." Brace yourself for unexpected expenses of some kind or other and instead of complaining, just be grateful you got the funds to take care of things when you did.


----------



## Tralan

My ferret isn't going to live to the end of the week 

He's not sick. He just keeps pooping in the corner instead of the litter box and I'm going to turn him into a coin purse or something...


----------



## The Creepster

Tralan said:


> My ferret isn't going to live to the end of the week
> 
> He's not sick. He just keeps pooping in the corner instead of the litter box and I'm going to turn him into a coin purse or something...


Why so surprised...they are rats..that's what rats do


----------



## Devils Chariot

Watched halloween last night and sculpted some sick heads. Gawd I love this month! Let the season of terror begin!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Daily Horoscope: October 1
> By Sid Skye
> 
> Gemini (May 21-June 20)
> Trouble has been brewing and comes to a head this week. The bad news is that chances are the next few days are going to suck large and you'll have no one to blame but yourself. The good news is that you should finally be able to get a grip on the issues that are vexing you and solutions will surface before long.


Let's see...

"Trouble has been brewing and comes to a head this week" - That would be doing fiscal year-end billing for our government client under their new accounting system that multiplies the paperwork about three-fold.

"The bad news is that chances are the next few days are going to suck large and you'll have no one to blame but yourself. " - Billing sucks, but I'm pretty sure I can blame that on the annoying person who came up with that new accounting system 

"The good news is that you should finally be able to get a grip on the issues that are vexing you and solutions will surface before long." - translated as "put your hands around the neck of the annoying person who came up with that new accounting system and slowly throttle him:googly::jol:


----------



## IMU

*Yep, that's me!*


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, Imu!


----------



## The Creepster

Hmmm Iam not sure I lost my train of thought


----------



## morbidmike

thinking i'm hungry better untie the wife and bring her up from the basement


----------



## The Creepster

I can't believe its not butter


----------



## morbidmike

thinking you need better avatar


----------



## The Creepster

who you?


----------



## scareme

I asked hubby to go out and get me some butter tonight cause I want to do some baking. He came home with 2 lbs of butter, and a dozen roses.  That's why I love him.


----------



## debbie5

(I'm just happy if hubby washes on a semi-daily basis.)

scareme- I think he wants muffins..LOTS of them!


----------



## Devils Chariot

First I watched The Thing (from outer space). Now I am watching The Thing (by john carpenter) - god Ilove that movie. And again making some sick heads! I love Halloween!


----------



## Jack Reaper

We just had our first official freeze last night....now the leaves will start changing and falling and giving me much fodder for my compost bin for this springs gardening.
And round and round we go.


----------



## Death's Door

scareme said:


> I asked hubby to go out and get me some butter tonight cause I want to do some baking. He came home with 2 lbs of butter, and a dozen roses.  That's why I love him.


Ahhhhhh! That's so sweet!

It's Friday!!! Tomorrow I get to hang out with the sister-in-law and go to the farm stand to pick apples, buy apple cider donuts and wine. We will be making applesauce, eating donuts and having wine. I am looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Yesterday morning it was 28 degrees, leaves are started turning here too. Cool and rainy for the next few days. Going out to the shop this afternoon and try to get some work done for the first time in days.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We've got trees on our block starting to turn color. I'm hoping we've had enough rain lately so the leaves will develop their best color. Last year one of the maples in our backyard had spectacular red leaves when fall arrived.


----------



## debbie5

Had to dig out the winter coats & hats for the kiddees.Still optimistic about ONE LAST breath of summer. Can we still call it Indian summer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, October 2, is Name Your Car Day.

I think I shall call mine "Oscar"


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Today, October 2, is Name Your Car Day.
> 
> I think I shall call mine "Oscar"


You didn't already name your car(s)? I must be weird because my cars have always had names. :googly:


----------



## Jack Reaper

Yeah.....Had one called B****!
Almost all the time it was,"The B**** won't start!"
or:
"The B**** stalled again!"
"I gotta fix that B**** again!"
"Stupid gas guzzling B****!"


----------



## The Creepster

I ride around in a radio flyer....and threaten people if they don't pull me up the next hill


----------



## Draik41895

i marched with band in a parade today,what did i notice?The town was very barren of Halloween items.i have to be at school at 12 tomorrow to play with the band at the homecoming game.Then the dance is from 7 to 11,and the theme is "Masquerade Mayhem".Meaning i got me a cape and a mask!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I never fail to be impressed by how quickly a hungry mosquito can find you in a big yard. I was out earlier today trimming some plants and deadheading a few spent flowers, and got bitten three times in less than 10 minutes. Then I got nailed a couple more times when we were out planting some bulbs for all of maybe 10-15 minutes. We have at least two toads in the yard, and they are definitely slacking off on that insect control thing they're supposed to be doing

I wonder if I have antibodies to West Nile virus by now?:googly:


----------



## Draik41895

I just got back from playing at the homecoming game,wore myself out.Im having a very hard time moving my arm,due to my huge and possibly evil tuba.i think ill work on some props,and tonight at about 7 ill go to the dance


----------



## debbie5

draik: get thee a sousafone!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I managed to paint another two cemetery fence panels. Six down, seven to go... I'll keep at it tomorrow.


----------



## morbidmike

got most of my stuff out want to keep going but rain is stopping me


----------



## debbie5

Got nothing out. And it feels so gooooooooooooooooooooooodddddddddddddddd....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sometimes doing absolutely nothing is a good thing That's why my house is so dusty.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Roxy, perhaps if you carried one of the toads with you it could eat the bugs as they fly in.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> Roxy, perhaps if you carried one of the toads with you it could eat the bugs as they fly in.


That might just get me some looks from the neighbors

Neighbor: "Is that...is that a TOAD you're carrying?"

Me: "No, it's my familiar"

Neighbor: "You really get into this Halloween stuff, don't you?"


----------



## morgan8586

Freaking Browns.....So close. Sigh, its going to be a long season.


----------



## The Archivist

It's my B-day today!! Yay!  Went to Costco to have a turkey wrap and frozen yogurt. I'm such a cheap date. (Snort) Ghost Train is coming along nicely. I'd say we're about 50% done putting out the props. I know it sounds like we're behind, and we are, but we also have to put up with giving rides during the day on Sunday which slows things down. Saturdays are our big construction day where we have a lot of members to wrangle into helping. In my opinion, we ought to wrangle them into helping throughout the week, but no one asked me. Oh well...


----------



## The Creepster

Its getting too cold for shorts I found out today....


----------



## The Archivist

where are you located creepster? Here in socal it was a pleasant 69 all day.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Broncos actually beat the Dallas????


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Archivist said:


> where are you located creepster? Here in socal it was a pleasant 69 all day.


The Creepster is in Colorado.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Jack Reaper said:


> Broncos actually beat the Dallas????


It didn't look good in the first quarter but we were tied in the 4th and managed to win it in the last minutes. Yep. Another heart attack Sunday.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Hauntiholik said:


> It didn't look good in the first quarter but we were tied in the 4th and managed to win it in the last minutes. Yep. Another heart attack Sunday.


Yup...1st quarter looked like a parade with all the flags everywhere...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ahhh, nothing like the smell of fresh sawdust in the basement:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

My Ravens just couldn't quite beat the Patriots. No offense to you New Englanders, but I'm beginning to hate the Pats.


----------



## The Creepster

Spooky1 said:


> My Ravens just couldn't quite beat the Patriots. No offense to you New Englanders, but I'm beginning to hate the Pats.


The coach did not help any.....never yell and cuss out the LJ on TV that never goes well


----------



## debbie5

(yawn) G'night.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hate fighting


----------



## IMU

I hate Mondays!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate getting stabbed in the foot by a little almost invisible plastic shard that you didn't know was on the rug:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Love waking up to the warmth of freshly dried clothes, only to see the SHARPIE MARKER STAINS allll over them. 
Why?? WHY!!?? Who carries a Sharpie in their pants' pocket??


----------



## debbie5

Off to shower. To think of happy warm waterfalls & hope the water will cleanse my mood, as well.
(damnsharpiemarkerstoopidpocketitoldyounottoputitinthereandnowigottacleanitupstoopidthing...)


----------



## Hauntiholik

October 5th is...
* Do Something Nice Day
* World Teachers' Day
* World Habitat Day


----------



## Devils Chariot

Took friday off so I just finished three consecutive whole days of construction! Things are comig together, the only props left to finish are my personal projects. Now it's time to cram cram cram to get it done.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You go, DC!


----------



## morbidmike

thinking I hate thinking


----------



## The Creepster

why is it I go to get more 20g wire and all they have is EVERY OTHER GAUGE


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Creepster said:


> why is it I go to get more 20g wire and all they have is EVERY OTHER GAUGE


It's because some other haunter beat you to it.


----------



## morbidmike

bigger wire is better wire use 500mcm it'll hold more amp's


----------



## The Creepster

Alright Haunt....now your going to get it.....I will send my attack kitties and you'll be sorry


----------



## morbidmike

I'll make room in the fender well's of the truck and save ya Haunt I love the game kitty road kill hahahaha


----------



## Hauntiholik

I didn't buy any wire....yet.


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> I didn't buy any wire....yet.


well don't bother cause I JUST BOUGHT ALL OF IT....I'll give you a good price though


----------



## morbidmike

twice what you paid for it????I want some


----------



## Hauntiholik

That's okay. You keep the economy humming along  I'm sure I have enough wire to get me through this month.


----------



## morbidmike

I'm thinking I should be doing what my wife told me to do instead of posting.....But I must hit 1000 posts!!!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well I felt a tiny bit better this afternoon. I got out to the shop and got some measurements done an stuff marked for cutting. I sure wish I had a tenth of the energy that DC has.


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> That's okay. You keep the economy humming along  I'm sure I have enough wire to get me through this month.


Till my cats come take your wire


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Creepster said:


> Till my cats come take your wire


LOL! Those are some talented cats.


----------



## The Creepster

you know they are...they are Maine *****


----------



## morbidmike

thinking you are the crazy cat lady with a beard hahahahahaha


----------



## The Creepster

maybe I am a bearded lady....you would have to ask haunt for sure


----------



## Devils Chariot

Bone Dancer said:


> Well I felt a tiny bit better this afternoon. I got out to the shop and got some measurements done an stuff marked for cutting. I sure wish I had a tenth of the energy that DC has.


If I had any commitments aside from Halloween the whole thing would fall apart. I work my 9-6 job, come home and work 7-12, on weekends I work 8-6. No kids, my hunbun is doing freelance work on the computer, and I see my friends on the weekend. It's just me, netflix, and a bunch of paper dead things most nights.

Part of the drive is that I am still a student of haunting, and I am still new learning things, which keeps me obsessively focused, and I love the homework!


----------



## morbidmike

thinking I'm bored gonna clean the house


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> I sure wish I had a tenth of the energy that DC has.


DC is actually a reincarnation of a turbocharged Lamborghini - that's why he has so much energy.:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Part of the drive is that I am still a student of huanting, and I am still new learning things, which keeps me obsessively focused, and I love the homework!

Craig, I think we are all students of haunting. I am learning new stuff all the time. This is my first year of doing any animation of props and its all simple stuff. I been sick for the past few weeks and just bummed out because I havent been able to get much done.


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> DC is actually a reincarnation of a turbocharged Lamborghini - that's why he has so much energy.:googly:


The next time I go in to get my batteries changed I will see about getting some stronger ones.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> The next time I go in to get my batteries changed I will see about getting some stronger ones.


Wouldn't that be cool if we could actually do that?

"Hey, Doc, I'm feeling really run down"

"Take two Everyready and call me in the morning"

:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Wouldn't that be cool if we could actually do that?
> 
> "Hey, Doc, I'm feeling really run down"
> 
> "Take two Everyready and call me in the morning"
> 
> :googly:


 The truth is Roxy, that I have an ICD (Inter Cardo Defibulator) in my chest. So in a manor of speaking I do run on batteries. I got the implant a few years ago as the result of massive heart failure. My heart runs at about 38% of normal (enough to keep the lights on) and the ICD helps to control the rythem. And by the way thats where my tag line "back from the dead" comes from. It helps to have a sence of humor about this stuff. Geeee I could go as a cyborg at Halloween.


----------



## Devils Chariot

at some point I will make the egotistical leap from thinking I am a student of haunting to I am a master of haunting, and then I will become unbearable and boring (even more so).


----------



## Spooky1

Bone Dancer said:


> The truth is Roxy, that I have an ICD (Inter Cardo Defibulator) in my chest. So in a manor of speaking I do run on batteries. I got the implant a few years ago as the result of massive heart failure. My heart runs at about 38% of normal (enough to keep the lights on) and the ICD helps to control the rythem. And by the way thats where my tag line "back from the dead" comes from. It helps to have a sence of humor about this stuff. Geeee I could go as a cyborg at Halloween.


Oh my, Bone Dancer is a cover for Dick Cheney.  BD, glad to have you back (from the dead). If you're a Star Trek fan you could go as a Borg. Hand over the candy, Resistance is futile.


----------



## Devils Chariot

also glad you back from the dead Done Dancer!


----------



## GothicCandle

yay!!!! oh how i love free halloween items!!!! My friend who doesn't get any trick or treaters at their house anymore gave me four boxes of halloween stuff!!!!


----------



## Spooklights

Bone Dancer said:


> The truth is Roxy, that I have an ICD (Inter Cardo Defibulator) in my chest. So in a manor of speaking I do run on batteries. I got the implant a few years ago as the result of massive heart failure. My heart runs at about 38% of normal (enough to keep the lights on) and the ICD helps to control the rythem. And by the way thats where my tag line "back from the dead" comes from. It helps to have a sence of humor about this stuff. Geeee I could go as a cyborg at Halloween.


My Dad has one of those too. He calls himself the 'Six Million Dollar Man'. I have to tell him your comment about the ICD that 'keeps the lights on'. He loves the Motel 6 commercial for some reason, and anything with 'we'll keep the light on for you' tickles him no end. Like you, he has kept his sense of humor, and it's wonderful how he'll laugh at himself and anything else.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My father-in-law is a pacemaker kind of guy as well, BD. He's over 6 feet tall and has no hair, and I think might just make a really cool cyborg if he were so inclined


----------



## Spooky1

It's 12:24am, what the hell am I still doing up this late. Night all.


----------



## The Creepster

just one more and I think it will.........


----------



## debbie5

My brain could use an external power source to augment its output.
I also need a lower leg & foot attached right between my shoulder blades, and pointed in towards my butt, so I can kick myslef in the a$$ once in a while. 
"Get going! (kick)".
Gee- this could be a whole new thread: "What Cyborg Additons Do You Need?? '


----------



## Spooky1

I think my brain needs additional memory.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Found this quote from a speech made by Mark Twain (one of my favorite writers) in 1907:

"Praise is well, compliment is well, but affection - that is the last and final and most precious reward that any man can win, whether by character or achievement."


----------



## The Creepster

Its too early for mushy stuff....


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Its too early for mushy stuff....


If you set your alarm for earlier, then now wouldn't be too early:googly:


----------



## IMU

For me ... it's rather 'late' in my workday so no worries here! LOL Gotta love it when the alarm goes off at 4:45am! :googly:  :googly:


----------



## The Creepster

fine then I am going to leave now.......


----------



## Devils Chariot

sleepy today...must keep making props...


----------



## Spooklights

Oh no, it's the cold from hell. I guess it's hot tea and horror movies on the DVD player tonight. Have to find my Jack O Lantern quilt, too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 swears by a shot of good whiskey in that hot tea as a cure for colds, Spooklights


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy beat me to it. Any bug that survives a shot of a good 100+ proof bourbon deserves to live.


----------



## fick209

I'm not a whiskey or burboun fan so for me its a hot brandy with a little honey in it right before I go to bed. Wake up feeling great.


----------



## RoxyBlue

People seem to get really hot under the collar about remakes

And today, October 6, is Mad Hatter Day. There is an interesting and entertaining discussion of the origin of the phrase "mad as a hatter" here:

http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/1897/what-caused-the-mad-hatter-to-go-mad


----------



## GothicCandle

I think it's quite strange that a carbonated juice drink tastes like beer. Has anyone else tried "Cascade Ice-Starfruit Citrus"? It's good, but a bit strange... lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hot buttered rum is also a great cure all. Okay, it doesn't cure you but you don't really care if you drink enough of it.


----------



## The Creepster

Ahh nothing like a cat blanket


----------



## scareme

Dear Lord, I do NOT have time for this crap right now. Asthma is kicking my butt. Was in the ER Fri. The weekend didn't go much better, and I ended up in the hospital again by Mon. AM. Hope to be home by Thur. of Fri.. But by then I'll be so run down it'll be a couple of weeks before I'm myself again. At least I should be home and Ok by Halloween. I've been getting 60 mg of steriods by IV every four hours for two days. I feel like I'm on fire, and haven't slept. Just two more days of this dose to go. At least I can breath. Why couldn't this wait til next month? Just needed to bitch. Now back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## The Creepster

scareme said:


> Dear Lord, I do NOT have time for this crap right now. Asthma is kicking my butt. Was in the ER Fri. The weekend didn't go much better, and I ended up in the hospital again by Mon. AM. Hope to be home by Thur. of Fri.. But by then I'll be so run down it'll be a couple of weeks before I'm myself again. At least I should be home and Ok by Halloween. I've been getting 60 mg of steriods by IV every four hours for two days. I feel like I'm on fire, and haven't slept. Just two more days of this dose to go. At least I can breath. Why couldn't this wait til next month? Just needed to bitch. Now back to your regularly scheduled program.


you need a cat blanket huh?


----------



## scareme

The Creepster said:


> you need a cat blanket huh?


Can you send the cat blanket to Baptist Hospital in Okcity? Will kitty be quiet and stay in my room?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hang in there Scareme,


----------



## The Creepster

scareme said:


> Can you send the cat blanket to Baptist Hospital in Okcity? Will kitty be quiet and stay in my room?


yes they are very good kitty cats and would take care of you


----------



## Draik41895

ooh!!!the lights are on in the house next door,and last i checked no one lived there!
scary!!!! Also a friend of mine has convinced herself that im a werewolf(not that bad) and also made me pinky promise to turn her into one too.i believe if got a dilemma.

P.S.if you dont get my problem, think of how werewolves infect people...


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hey! Ski season starts today! Loveland is the first to open this year and this is the earliest opening in 40 years. Time to get out on the slopes!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, watch out for those Creepster cats. They'll be wanting your hospital food

Hope you're feeling better soon. Not a good time of year for a haunter to get sick.

Draik, I think werewolves have to be at least 18 before putting the bite on anyone:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

scareme, take care and lots of healing thoughts and virtual hugs going out to you. Does fall pollen tend trigger asthma problems for you?


----------



## Spooky1

I forgot to mention the yesterday was Roxy's 1 year anniversary on the forum! Happy anniversary Honey!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I forgot to mention the yesterday was Roxy's 1 year anniversary on the forum! Happy anniversary Honey!


Thanks, babe! And next week is our 21st wedding anniversary (but you already knew that)


----------



## Hauntiholik

October 7th is...
* Ripe Pumpkin Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> October 7th is...
> * Ripe Pumpkin Day


And we have two sitting on our back patio! I feel so into the holiday now

I hope we get a lot of good seeds out of them, too. I look forward to making up a batch of roasted pumpkin seeds every October.


----------



## Death's Door

Take care of yourself, Scareme!!!!

Congrats on your 1-year anniversary with Hauntforum Roxy!!!!!!


----------



## Devils Chariot

15k post in one year? I took me 3 years to get to 1300!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Devils Chariot said:


> 15k post in one year? I took me 3 years to get to 1300!


See, that's what comes of spending ALL your time building fantastic props instead of idly whiling away your time posting nonsense here:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

my local hardware store had a sale on air couplers...EEEEEEEEEE....I bought all of them and the best part they are made in the USA...cause the over seas stuff is junk and leaks


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hoooray, I got up this morning and felt good for the first time in weeks. I can breath again with out coughing my lungs out. I may get my new props done yet.


----------



## The Creepster

wow who knew everyone is a expert at nothing


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> Hoooray, I got up this morning and felt good for the first time in weeks. I can breath again with out coughing my lungs out. I may get my new props done yet.


Woot, BD!


----------



## The Creepster

I have the best alarm clock ever...a kitten that sneezed in my face


----------



## GothicCandle

Bone Dancer said:


> Hoooray, I got up this morning and felt good for the first time in weeks. I can breath again with out coughing my lungs out. I may get my new props done yet.


yay!!!! glad you feel better!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Bone Dancer said:


> Hoooray, I got up this morning and felt good for the first time in weeks. I can breath again with out coughing my lungs out. I may get my new props done yet.


I'm glad to hear that Bill. Coughs are nasty.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Sometimes I get the feeling the creepster is AI. He never misses a beat and everything he says in oddly cryptic.:googly::zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's just toying with you, DC


----------



## The Creepster

Indeed...this is a disturbing universe


----------



## Hauntiholik

I need a drink. Something to make me forget what today was like.


----------



## Draik41895

RoxyBlue said:


> Draik, I think werewolves have to be at least 18 before putting the bite on anyone:googly:


good idea,and shes not been at school for the last two days,lets convince her if this...


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> I need a drink. Something to make me forget what today was like.


you should have gone to the hardware store instead and bought some air couplers like I did...


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Creepster said:


> you should have gone to the hardware store instead and bought some air couplers like I did...


but I don't NEED air couplers.....


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> but I don't NEED air couplers.....


you would have had a better day now wouldn't you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> I need a drink. Something to make me forget what today was like.


Quick, Haunti! Grab the beer before the kid gets it!:googly:

baby_beer by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Creepster said:


> you would have had a better day now wouldn't you?


No. I would have spent money on things I didn't need and then been wracked with guilt!

OMG! That was great Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> OMG! That was great Roxy!


I think it's one of Johnny Thunder's baby pictures:googly::jol:


----------



## The Creepster

kids got no class ,that age and drinking beer...should be mainstreaming gin


----------



## debbie5

Has the show Clean House come to the east yet? My god....I need a wife.


----------



## debbie5

Had grilled bison steak for the 1st time. It was surprisingly tender & moist, not at all like I expected because it's so lean. I only wish the buffalo ranch wasn't almost 3 hours away & in the mountains. ME WANT MORE WOOLY COW!


----------



## The Creepster

ok who left the toilet running


----------



## debbie5

Bring over a spare valve will ya?- my toilet has made that trickly little leaky soundfor months...hubby just jiggles the handle. I refuse to do plumbing or replacing ANYthing toilet-y. Nope. $2 valve at the hardware store? A man can do it. 
Come to think of it, I'm a man now, Tanta.....


----------



## The Creepster

I was just going to drop a cherry bomb in it....whats this valve thingy?? do you mean a wiper motor? all you need is some tape ,a tax form from 1978 , a #2 pencil....and a screen door cylinder


----------



## debbie5

try some lightweight poorly cured pvc from China with a pressure washer compressser & a piano hinge with a door cylinder..

yapple dapple...


----------



## Jack Reaper

SNOW!!!
It is coming.....


----------



## The Creepster

good thing I got a HUGE hot tub to go sit in while it snows


----------



## debbie5

Throw in some carrots, celery, & onions. Make Human Soup.

I think some sage & bay leaves might be called for as well.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, October 8, is American Touch Tag Day.

TAG, you're it!


----------



## IMU

No, can't tag me ... I was at the SAFE tree! See!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well I am off to get my flu shot and then go over to Halloween USA and look at the over priced props.


----------



## Spooky1

Are you afraid the Halloween store will give you the flu? :googly:


----------



## scareme

Doc was just in and said I can probably go home tomorrow. You know you're days are really boring, when the most excitment in your day is your shower, and you're taking it alone.


----------



## Spooky1

scareme, glad to hear you'll be going home soon. I remember being in the hospital and having nothing to do (I could only read for so long each day) and nothing on the TV I wanted to watch. I'd look forward to reruns of the "A Team" at 4pm.


----------



## Death's Door

Scareme - Good to hear you will be going home tomorrow. There's no place like home!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Scareme, good to hear they're springing you from the hospital joint


----------



## debbie5

scareme..good to hear you're on the mend.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ugh. Head colds SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!


----------



## Death's Door

Hauntiholik said:


> Ugh. Head colds SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!


Ah Haunti - they do suck!!! I had one in August and I even stayed home from work one day. Chicken Noodle Soup and with a shot of whiskey on the side. You can have both at the same time if you want.


----------



## IMU

Update on my Reaper ... seems even Death can't tame the Wind God! I was asked to make a house call and fix a broken hand today ... I KNEW today was going to suck!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Wow IMU, I would never offer warranty service on a prop I made..your hardcore!


----------



## Death's Door

Last night while the hubby was at his dart game. I put up my Spooky Towne display. I actually finished it and had it up and running in 3 1/2 hours. Hubby came home and looked at it and said how great it looked and couldn't believe I actually finished it - it usually takes me about 2 nights to have it look the way I want it and to hide the wires and put batteries in. I just looked at him smiling and simply said, "I AM the Mayor of Spooky Towne!" "What I say goes."


----------



## Bone Dancer

Good going Scareme, glad to hear you on the mend and getting to go home.

The local Halloween USA was smaller this year then last. About half the square footage. The manager said they went from a class A to a class C but the sales numbers were for a class B. Anyway, more costumes and accesoress and fewer props this year. Didnt find anything I couldnt do with out. Commercial stuff looks tackier every year.


----------



## IMU

Devils Chariot said:


> Wow IMU, I would never offer warranty service on a prop I made..your hardcore!


Yeah ... well that's what happens when you make things for people your spouse works with ... I just don't know how bad it is yet. Might have to put my stuff on hold to deal with this problem.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(pssst, IMU - duct tape)


----------



## IMU

RoxyBlue said:


> (pssst, IMU - duct tape)


IF only it were that easy ...


----------



## The Archivist

You guys are nuts. That's what I love about y'all. I seem to remember a thread a while ago...someone brought up an interesting idea of buying a large piece of land and building a haunters-only community on it. Can you imagine all of us in one area? I personally would like it. 

@Creepster, your comment about a kitty-alarm clock was hilarious. Just how many cats DO you have?
@scareme, glad you're feeling better.
@draik, it's only illegal (the biting thing) if you get caught. Gotta learn to cover a hickey. 

On a costume related note, I am in the process of constructing the "Living severed arm" prop seen on instructables.com. Great idea, although the fine tuning of it is giving me fits. Gorgeous weather today. Upper 60s to low 70s, scattered clouds. Damn, I love this type of weather.


----------



## GothicCandle

star wars fans will hate me. I took this mask










and i dressed it up like a clown. Multi-colored wig, red and yellow outfit, and hat to match!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pictures, Gothic, pictures!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GothicCandle said:


> star wars fans will hate me. I took this mask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i dressed it up like a clown. Multi-colored wig, red and yellow outfit, and hat to match!


im a star wars fan....but i don't hate you...not until you start messing with padme....DON'T GO GETTING ANY IDEAS!

and yeah, want pics!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yeah, people I'm back. flying sucks and takes forever. the week in sc with the love of my life was more wonderful then i could ever have asked for and was more then i deserved....but I'll stop now before i go mushy on everyone!

got lots to do and only two weeks to get it done! 

see you all later!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is it me or is crashing a rocket into the moon not a good idea?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Johnny Thunder said:


> Is it me or is crashing a rocket into the moon not a good idea?


It's okay when you do it on purpose

Actually, it reminds me of a vintage movie (A Trip to the Moon 1902 by George Méliès) where a rocket gets shot at the moon and pokes it in the eye.

triptothemoon by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Devils Chariot

Johnny Thunder said:


> Is it me or is crashing a rocket into the moon not a good idea?


What is often left out of the description is that the first bomb blows a bunch of material into the atmosphere(?) and then a probe flies through the cloud of debris collecting data.

This is much easier than trying to land on the moon and drill down a long way by remote. Also cheaper. So take that govt. spending.


----------



## Spooky1

The moon has been knock out of orbit, it's going to crash down on us! We're doomed! 

or not  Maybe it will be like Space 1999 and the moon will fly off into space.


----------



## The Creepster

Optimism is over rated


----------



## debbie5

What a score. I just got a Gemmy "Over the Hill" inflatable for FIVE BUCKS from the local garden center! Granted, I'm not a big fan of inflatables, but for 5 dollahz??!!?? My Dad will certainly like when the party-hatted vulture and tombstone are secretly set up on his lawn on his January birthday....now how the heck do I post the pic? Hmmm..well, here's the link:

http://www.flowerbarnnursery.com/browse.cfm/4,841.html


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thats great Deb. 
I just got this image of you trying to blow that thing up, sitting in the yard at night, the night before and have the cops pull up and hit you with the spot light. "Just what are you doing there ma'm"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thank goodness I'm a good five years away from having any party-hatted vultures appear on my front lawn:googly:


----------



## Draik41895

goin to Cupertino tomorrow for a band review,Yay!!!!my english teacher found out i make skulls and stuff and wants me to email him some pics,so maybe they'll get used for the school play coming up "Young Frankenstein",cause hes also the drama teacher.


----------



## The Creepster

Ahhhhh nothing like getting a new piece of equipment


----------



## scareme

I'm home sweet home! Now to go to bed and get caught up on some sleep. Nurse woke me up at 4:00 am to see if I needed anything, yeah, sleep. lol Good to be home.


----------



## The Creepster

Great now who's going to sign for the kitty cat blanket?


----------



## debbie5

YAY! no more nurses asking for blood pressures etc. Good to see you're out of the woods and into your own bed!

And Roxy: NO ONE is safe from my secret adventures.


----------



## Jack Reaper

It is Oct.10th...it is 20 degrees outside...it snowed....feels like December....

I've been cheated out of a (Bleepin) fall!!!


----------



## The Creepster

good thing you have a poofy tail


----------



## Jack Reaper

Poofy tails do not keep anyone warm!!


----------



## The Creepster

yeah your right....but I sure am glad I got a crematorium


----------



## The Archivist

Almost done with my severed arm prop! Just need to let the paint dry before doing another check...It looks so good!!  I can't wait to see it when I''m completely finished. Gonna drip some fake blood down my hand to complete the look. I was going to whiten my hand but then figured that it would be mostly seen at night, and I really don't want to figure out what I would need for the paint and then having to tweak it to get it just right. I will post pics when done. Hehehe (insert maniacal giggly laugh here), almost there. 

On a similar note, can you imagine the amount of force would be required to pull off someone's arm and have the sleeve shredded? It makes me shudder.


----------



## Jack Reaper

The cold temps kept me inside and working on my "Vae Victus" skulls....now if I could get my transforming bone pile made by next Halloweeen......


----------



## The Archivist

Done with my severed arm prop! Pics are up in showroom. Gonna go to sleep now. Grandfather coming by tommorow. YAY!!


----------



## debbie5

Going to a Fry Party..frying pumpkin doughnuts and making bat rosettes on a friend's deck....YUM!


----------



## smileyface4u23

Gots to work on the 3 axis today...running out of time...


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're actually pretty close to done with props for this year. I have some painting to do on the withered hand and corpsed skull for Spooky1's zombie grave grabber, and he has painting and a handle to finish on a scythe for his reaper costume.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

im getting really worried....only 19 days left and i'm way behind...really hope i can get everything done in time


----------



## The Archivist

Neighbor saw my severed arm prop from a distance of about 30 feet. She almost had a heart attack.  Then she got close enough to see how it's made. Hehehe!


----------



## Bone Dancer

What higher honors can a prop get then that. 

The weathers going to break for the next couple of days. I better get my self moving.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Created a Jack-o-Jolly Roger.....Cold days stimulate creativity


----------



## debbie5

Blew my nose and realized that I forgot to put on a mask while using 3 cans of black spray paint. Lung cancer, here I come!
"How can you tell someone is a Halloweener?" BLACK SNOT!

Ew...............


----------



## Devils Chariot

debbie5 said:


> Blew my nose and realized that I forgot to put on a mask while using 3 cans of black spray paint. Lung cancer, here I come!
> "How can you tell someone is a Halloweener?" BLACK SNOT!
> 
> Ew...............


LOL I remember that! This year I have been lucky and have had Joe around to use his airless sprayer. yay Joe!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here are the holidays for today, October 12:

Columbus Day - (wish we'd had this one off so Spooky1 and I could watch the rest of the TrueBlood episodes at leisure before they go away from HBO On Demand)

Cookbook Launch Day 

Old Farmer's Day 

Moment of Frustration Day - that's one for prop builders


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy and I are fans of the series True Blood, but we hadn't gotten around to watching any of season two yet. A friend sent me an email to tell me it ended in the "On Demand" section October 12th (today). So we watched 8 episodes over the weekend. We'll try to watch the last 4 tonight if we can. We even got some prop work done this weekend too.


----------



## debbie5

I have so much to do I am ready to explode. I need a sedagive.
And I have to sign up for health insurance and deal with THAT mess in all of this...who's a provider? Which crappy plan should we take? What plan can we afford?
Just shoot me now.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry Deb, no taken the easy way out. You have to stay here and suffer with the rest of us.


----------



## IMU

YEA ... I'm off from work for Old Farmer's Day today!  Damn, wish I felt like working on my props!


----------



## debbie5

(trying to avoid being a responsible adult for a few more minutes by being online & goofing off.....)


----------



## Black Cat

> Moment of Frustration Day - that's one for prop builders


Painting props and accidental rubbed into the paint. No problem I'll just quickly do a load of wash and get the paint off. Load the laundry, turn on machine. Check dryer to make sure it's ready to go when the washer is done. Surprise wet clothes in dryer. (The daughters stuff). Turn on dryer. Return hour later when washer is done. Get laundry basket to take clothes out of dryer...........All the clothes are still soaking wet!!!!! Guess what the dryer is not working.... Scrounge around and find all wire coat hangers saved for prop making and hang clothes.....UHGGGGGG ran out of hangers. On the way out of laundry room I tripped on the extension cord which is attached to the oil filled heater drying the clothes and spill the colored paint brush water all into my shoe.

Is it Tuesday yet??????


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Here are the holidays for today, October 12:
> 
> Columbus Day - (wish we'd had this one off so Spooky1 and I could watch the rest of the TrueBlood episodes at leisure before they go away from HBO On Demand)
> 
> Cookbook Launch Day
> 
> Old Farmer's Day
> 
> Moment of Frustration Day - that's one for prop builders


I'd also add...
Freethought Day
National Kick-Butt Day


----------



## The Creepster

Ahhh nothing like a Monday, time to make the Doughnuts....but I already made the Doughnuts


----------



## IMU

Didn't work on any props today ... got the veggie cleaned up and ready for the winter. Oh well, I can try working on props tomorrow ...


----------



## The Creepster

Bam-BAM_BAM BAM BAMMMM


----------



## debbie5

Worked like a mom all day, cleaning and baking a million cupcakes. June Cleaver never looked tired; WTH!??


----------



## smileyface4u23

I hate going back to work after a 3 day weekend...


----------



## DeadGuyCandC

During October having a real job is the pits!


----------



## debbie5

Sometimes its easier to just chew the sliver out than try to find tweezers....(gnaw gnaw).


----------



## Devils Chariot

I wrapped up all my obligations so now I can focus soley on MY haunt. ((((sigh of relief.)))) 

I'm gonna finish them, gonna finish em all heh heh heh


----------



## The Creepster

I love fall evenings the smell of burning flesh takes me back to simpler times


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think maraschino cherries were made for putting into a glass of wine. Yum!


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Creepster said:


> I love fall evenings the smell of burning flesh takes me back to simpler times


I smell bacon!


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> I smell bacon!


Yeah...thats the ticket...bacon...fresh cut bacon mmmmhmmmm


----------



## morbidmike

I'm hungry for breakfast now


----------



## The Creepster

Haunti is a instigator


----------



## morbidmike

I like eggs with my bacon


----------



## Hauntiholik

I didn't do it. I'm innocent!


----------



## The Creepster

yeah thats what they all say, they all say "D-oh" I mean.......Anyone with pointy teeth can not be trusted


----------



## The Archivist

What was that old line about rain, rain, go away...? Well, it's raining here in Socal. According to the weather report, it should clear out by Thursday. Too damn close for comfort in my opinion. Found the book, Free Money for Entrepreneurs by Matthew Lesko today. Gonna see what I can get from the government, being that I'm disabled and they have money...should be interesting. Sucks not being able to have my own internet connection, library computers are too slow and parents are busy today.  

On another tack, I wish the latest Harry Potter movie would come out on DVD already. I want to add it to my collection. Love the movie, love the books. Love Emma Watson. .


----------



## debbie5

Mom at the PTO meeting is making me nuts. She's a big blowhard, hogs the conversation and interupts everyone. Interrupted me three times: it took all my strength of manners to bite my tongue instead of telling her to stop interrupting and go take her meds. Might need to turn around and tell her "STOP IT!" next time. Dear god, she's a jerk. I hate when people are so rude- it catches me off guard. Then I am mad that I didnt' have some smoooooooth way to shut the person up. Why do the rude a$$^*#@$ get away with it? After the meeting I asked the prez to tell her to cut it out and let peeps talk fer crine out loud, as it's rude and intimdating to new members. UGH.


----------



## The Creepster

PTO meetings are overrated


----------



## Jack Reaper

Digging up the dirt in my garden to get it ready for mulched leaves to compost over the winter and I found...a tooth.
It was a cows' tooth...I think....but reguardless...now to find the rest.


----------



## The Creepster

I wouldn't dig any further...theres umm a gas main there and JUST DONT DIG ANYMORE


----------



## Jack Reaper

And I thought you liked the smell of burning flesh....


----------



## The Creepster

I do but...not If Iam not close enough to enjoy it


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm tired.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, October 21, is:

Babbling Day (not a problem here)

Count Your Buttons Day (I have one)

National Pumpkin Cheesecake Day (wish I had one)


----------



## IMU

RoxyBlue said:


> Today, October 21, is:
> 
> Babbling Day (not a problem here)
> 
> Count Your Buttons Day (I have one)
> 
> National Pumpkin Cheesecake Day (wish I had one)


OMG ... I missed a WHOLE flippin week! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Today, October 21, is:
> 
> Babbling Day (not a problem here)
> 
> Count Your Buttons Day (I have one)
> 
> National Pumpkin Cheesecake Day (wish I had one)


OMG! Now I'm feeling crunchtime to get things done!!!!!! How the hell did I miss a week tooo? Just when I thought I was on schedule!!!! Damn! Where's that cheesecake - I need cheesecake and wine - lots of it! :googly:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I've been eating tons of Halloween peanut M&M's that I put in the glass pumpkin treat jar. I bought a 3.5 lb bag at Sam's Club. I love these things and can't help myself.

It makes the Diet Coke seem pointless. :googly:


----------



## IMU

Oh ... back to what I was going to say before I lost a week! 

I make a mean pumpkin fudge! YUM!  No time for it until after Halloween!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, now I feel like a total dunderhead - I was looking at the wrong week on my calendar:googly:

Sorry for giving a heart attack to all who thought they lost a week


----------



## Hauntiholik

LOL Roxy!

This is what my calendar says...

October 14th is

* Be Free and Bald Day
* National Bring Your Teddy Bear to Work Day 
* Emergency Nurses Day
* International Top Spinning Day 
* International Day for Natural Disaster Reduction


----------



## debbie5

Jack Reaper found Hoffa!

And I still want to slap that PTO woman from yesterday. I don't usually even *go* to group-stuff like that, and now I remember WHY. It's women like that who give women a bad rep.


----------



## The Creepster

Make sure you always have a shovel ready
\


----------



## morbidmike

what shovel make quick work outa digging a 5ftx6ft deep hole??? refer to the master Creepster


----------



## The Archivist

Haunti, are these national days real? Bring your teddy bear to work day??!! Really? Cool. I have plenty of teddy bears if anyone wants to borrow one. I'm an arctophiliac. 
Debbie5, why not just tell your mom how you feel? But tell her while holding the shovel...
2 more days till GT start...Getting twitchy here.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Archivist said:


> Haunti, are these national days real? Bring your teddy bear to work day??!! Really? Cool.


I don't make them up. I just report them


----------



## morbidmike

thinking Haunti pays too much attention to the calendar!!!

Today is sell your hearse to mike day!!!


----------



## Jack Reaper

No! It is GIVE your hearse to Jack Reaper Day!

Today would have been a great day to take off and go walking through a graveyard...this morning anyway...The fog was so thick and erie looking...beautiful!


----------



## The Archivist

Would love to have a date with the person who modeled for Haunti's avatar. I would die happy.


----------



## Jack Reaper

debbie5 said:


> Jack Reaper found Hoffa!


Yes...I did! But that was back in 1988 in a heavily weeded back yard in Jacksonville Fl.....I came upon him while chopping down many plants taller than the gutters....so I uddered those infamous words, "Mr. Jimmy Hoffa, I presume!"


----------



## Jack Reaper

The Archivist said:


> Would love to have a date with the person who modeled for Haunti's avatar. I would die happy.


That IS Haunti.....trust me...I know.
But that is only a picture of her when she first woke up....you should see her when she gets all dolled up!


----------



## Draik41895

friday...my dad wants to take me to zombieland...my friends want me to go see paranormal activiy...it sounds cool but its rated R...how do they plan to get in?How would I get in?maybe once thats figured out I may be able to see both...I wonder...


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Draik - "Kilroy was here"

Go see Zombieland with your dad. I hear it's a blast


----------



## Draik41895

lol,yeah he was

I probably will,but this is the first time ive been invited to go with friends so its kinda special.Like i said,maybe i can see both


----------



## The Archivist

Well, it's official. The people behind Ghost Train have banned me from participating in future events. The short story is that it's the usual crap politics from a bunch of Type A personalities who think that just because I'm not a member of the club then I don't belong there, or some BS like that.  Anyway, I'm still going to go down to see what was put up with my help. Next year, who knows...


----------



## Draik41895

that sucks,i hate getting kicked out of things

if anyone wants to chat,come on,im so bored


----------



## morbidmike

I think politics sucks I have ten politicians burried in my yard next to the lawyers


----------



## Devils Chariot

I thought he said he never joined. Oh well, better luck next time archie! Would your parents let you haunt their yard for this year? Like a consolation prize?


----------



## The Archivist

No point in setting things up in my parent's yard. No one Tots in their neighborhood. Hey, it's GT's loss. But in retrospect, if they do need my services with drawings, research or something it's gonna COST them dearly. 

Now I'm not thinking anything violent, but along the lines of membership paid by them, or triple my normal rates. Money seems to be the only thing they pay attention to so why not use that as retribution...

I'm not mad, really, at the whole thing. My whole life people have used me then thrown me away once the job was done. I'm used to it... But on the "bright" side, it just means that I'll have more time to spend here.


----------



## diecastman71

I can't believe I ate the whole thing!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

The Archivist said:


> No point in setting things up in my parent's yard. No one Tots in their neighborhood. Hey, it's GT's loss. But in retrospect, if they do need my services with drawings, research or something it's gonna COST them dearly.
> 
> Now I'm not thinking anything violent, but along the lines of membership paid by them, or triple my normal rates. Money seems to be the only thing they pay attention to so why not use that as retribution...
> 
> I'm not mad, really, at the whole thing. My whole life people have used me then thrown me away once the job was done. I'm used to it... But on the "bright" side, it just means that I'll have more time to spend here.


i'm very sad to know that things like that happen. in that way, we both seem to have problems with people. most people out there don't like me...they all seem to have stuff against me.

and most days i feel like a bull in a china shop...no matter what i do, i still manage to f things up and or hurt peoples feelings or offend them in some way i wasn't even aware of. all you can do is just get used to it.:finger:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

as for me, i have most every thing i need for my haunt-thats-not-a-haunt. i've got two strobes, one fogger, 8 strands of lights, a spider web, one horror cloth and music. 

if i'm not to out of it by my little errand i have to run, i'm gonna try my best to get to work on my hose that will become an irrigation hose if it works and start on the props-that-aren't-props i start putting up lights next week. 

oh and now i'm having to make some sort of water feature out of a child's wading pool and my angel statue from last year...we'll see what happens. with any luck i'll have something awesome come the 31st.


----------



## The Archivist

Don't worry folks, I'll survive. Incidently, does anyone need any help next year?


----------



## Draik41895

wanna come up and help me?doubt it matters,ill probably have moved next year,hopefully to a more populated area,in hopes of more ToTs


----------



## The Archivist

I'll come only if pay the ticket fare.


----------



## The Archivist

My dad made steak. Unfortunately, I'm on weight watchers. Did have a taste though, oooooh, very good cooking.


----------



## Jack Reaper

I am on Weight Watchers also.....I watch it go up, and I watch it go down....


----------



## The Archivist

funny. Since February of this year, I've lost almost 40 lbs. Yay Me!!


----------



## Draik41895

your sure doin better than my mom,shes lost weight,but not that much


----------



## The Archivist

Helps that I can't afford to go out and eat. Also helps that my parent's control the credit cards. I have a little voice in the back of my mind that starts to scream when I have the cards in my wallet.


----------



## Death's Door

The Archivist said:


> funny. Since February of this year, I've lost almost 40 lbs. Yay Me!!


Good for you Archivist!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, October 15 (and I do have the right date this time), is the 21st wedding anniversary of Spooky1 and RoxyBlue

We're going to Gettysburg PA to celebrate, have a nice dinner, maybe take a ghost tour, and spend the night at a reputedly haunted B&B (although we saw no ghosts when we stayed there last year).


----------



## The Creepster

Happy Anniversary.....I bet if spooky wears the "Hat" you'll see some ghosts.


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Anniversary Roxy!  :kissvil:

bunny-1 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## The Creepster

So is that what is called "modern parenting"?


----------



## pyro

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Rain--


----------



## Fangs

Now that sounds like fun Roxy!!!! Hope you have a great time!!!!

you said it pyro! :confusedkin:


----------



## Spooklights

pyro said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Rain--


Yes, here too. But it really boosts the atmosphere for 'haunted houses', so I don't mind so much. I swear we get more cars cruise by on the evenings when it rains.


----------



## The Archivist

Anyone hear about that story today about some 6 year stuck in a helium balloon out by Fort Collins, CO? I say the easiest way to bring him down is to shoot the balloon with a low caliber rifle, say a .22, that way the balloon will slowly leak and be a controlled crash.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Archivist said:


> Anyone hear about that story today about some 6 year stuck in a helium balloon out by Fort Collins, CO? I say the easiest way to bring him down is to shoot the balloon with a low caliber rifle, say a .22, that way the balloon will slowly leak and be a controlled crash.


There is already a thread on it. It turned out that the kid was not in the balloon after all.


----------



## DarkLore

Didn't they find the kid in the attic of the house? Hiding because he thought he was in trouble?


----------



## pyro

well my haunt is 3xs bigger so far-- made some new props --sad thing i cant show you all --i killed my camera


----------



## Hauntiholik

DarkLore said:


> Didn't they find the kid in the attic of the house? Hiding because he thought he was in trouble?


You got it!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i know its a bit late, but happy aniversery roxy and spooky!
now, i can go to bed. night all!


----------



## debbie5

Hit the treadmill and THEN eat the steak!!
I think I'm sabotaging you..LOL. 
And I can't carry credit cards either. I paid them all off & cut them up. Stairmasters & credit cards are FROM THE DEVIL!! LOL. Cash only = happy home. (Well, I *DID* use hubby's card to buy davethedead's artstuff and some eyeball jewelry, but it's paid off already!)

AND Happy Anniversary R & S1!!!!


----------



## Draik41895

I...like...her....Jasmine


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thank God this is a venting thread....so now im gonna vent....

I just got the call this morning from my darling aunt INFORMING me that my wonderful cousin and his family are moving in. now, i'm not cold hearted enough to turn them away when its obvious that they need a place to stay. however it would have been nice if my darling aunt had ASKED me if I was okay with it instead of just INFORMING me of what was going to happen. 

If my aunt was trying to make peace between us she just lost the battle. Now i am going to do all i can to get the f*** out of Texas. no i still don't feel anybetter after venting. 

damnit, if it weren't for my dog standing next to me with his tail between his legs i would scream and start throwing things, but i don't want to frighten him.

my aunt just lost all respect i had for her.


----------



## The Creepster

family is overrated


----------



## The Archivist

Well, after absorbing what had been told to me about not being able to return to Ghost Train, I called my friend who is on the construction/operations team and has the ear of the GT leader. I informed him that regardless to what they may think of me, the amount of time, effort, and BST that I put into setting up GT, in addition to the amount I put in behind the scenes of coming up with drawings, material locating and such, I deserve to be there for at least ONE run night. I don't care which one or where they put me, I DESERVE IT!!

Well he told me that he will talk to the leader during the next week after the stress of opening night is over. He fully agrees that I should be given the run nights I requested. I will keep you updated as to how this plays out.


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Creepster said:


> family is overrated


sometimes I feel like family = just jerks you have known the longest


----------



## Spooky1

I'm trying out my new vampire red contact lenses. They don't quite match my perscription, but they're close enough to see fairly well. I can even read the computer screen.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Spooky1 said:


> I'm trying out my new vampire red contact lenses. They don't quite match my perscription, but they're close enough to see fairly well. I can even read the computer screen.


I get my eye exam on monday for scary contacts!!! Super excited!


----------



## Draik41895

im gonna go to the movies...my dad decided to take me next time,which means im going with my friends..kinda like a date...cept theres other people there...its not a date...as of yet


----------



## The Creepster

best part about eye exams is getting your eyes dilated


----------



## Spooky1

Devils Chariot said:


> I get my eye exam on monday for scary contacts!!! Super excited!


Next time I may go with the "White Out" or "Manson" contacts. The red vampire lenses look good, but won't be as noticable in lower light situations.


----------



## Draik41895

i cant wait..for my not date
ill try not to rhyme ...for ive not the time
shower i must...free me of this dust
it soon shall be time...this now ends my rhyme


----------



## morbidmike

thinking its time for a cigar (ya cheeks can't hold the smoke thats what it is)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> family is overrated


Cynicism is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

I dont know what cynicism is thats wierd ey?


----------



## The Creepster

Roxy is...not overrated


----------



## Draik41895

that was fun,emptied my wallet,Isis stole my seat next to Millie,i got lost going to the bathroom,tumbled down the stairs,got sick,forgot to hug them(crap i just thought of that one now),umm....was requested to change into a werewolf in Macys,watched them eat at mcdonalds,talked about stuff,laughed a lot,got my quarter through the hoop at the fountain,didnt get my wish,found out Isis is now single,oh yeah, saw the worst scary movie EVER!It was more of a comedy,every one was making funny remarks...not worth it


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

got 95 percent of our lighting done..after 45 dollars and 2 trips to lowes
next year we are going LED


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Roxy is...not overrated


How gallant of you to say so, kind Sir


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> that was fun,emptied my wallet,Isis stole my seat next to Millie,i got lost going to the bathroom,tumbled down the stairs,got sick,forgot to hug them(crap i just thought of that one now),umm....was requested to change into a werewolf in Macys,watched them eat at mcdonalds,talked about stuff,laughed a lot,got my quarter through the hoop at the fountain,didnt get my wish,found out Isis is now single,oh yeah, saw the worst scary movie EVER!It was more of a comedy,every one was making funny remarks...not worth it


Hmmm, so was it a good date or a bad date?

I don't think you can turn into a werewolf in Macy's even if there is a full moon out. It's very likely against company policy:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Is the sun ever going to show it's face again?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Sunshine is over rated.....

Thoughts right now? I am tired of the way people drive.....


----------



## IMU

Spooky1 said:


> Is the sun ever going to show it's face again?


It would be nice if it just stopped raining. If I had set up my shipwreck before this rain, it would have floated away by now!


----------



## debbie5

I think the dog has the right idea: stay in the crate on his snuggie blanket, snooze..wake up & chew a bone for a while...go out to pee & sniff the wind to make sure it's still crappy & rainy,then go lay down for a snooze again. 
It's not the rain I mind so much, it's the achy bones from all the rain. It better clear up soon or my liver is gonna give up the ghost from all the Aleve I'm taking..WTH? I feel like I'm 90 years old.


----------



## Jack Reaper

We had the crappy cold weekend last week, and today are nice 70's and near 80 and lots of sun....so maybe this stuff will head your way also...


----------



## The Creepster

Hardcastle & McCormick is the best show when your happy


----------



## Dark Angel 27

its a lazy day for me. turns out my cousin changed his mind and i won't be forced to house with him.

it took a while to get the stress headache i was suffering from to go away. im all better now...but still looking to get the hell out of texas.

as for my decorations...not sure if it will rain on halloween night or not. don't want to put up the spider web only to have it fall down again


----------



## The Archivist

Currently watching Monsters Vs Aliens. Very funny and AMAZING graphics!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Started working on a Halloween-themed shirt for Spooky1. Looks like the makers of patterns are taking the same approach to men's patterns as they do with women's (you know how the body measurements have gotten more generous for a given size over the years?). The medium might actually be a bit on the large side for him. We shall see


----------



## The Archivist

Roxy, if you need any help lemme know. I have a few Railroad/Halloween inspired designs that I'm not doing anything with.


----------



## GothicCandle

Having a color printer is soooo awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scareme

Good to be back among the living again. That first week out of the hospital, detoxing from the mega steroids, just kicks my a$$. Daughter came over and helped me put up some decorations, so things are looking better around here. Hubby leaves for San Deigo tomorrow, so I plan a quiet week of moving forward slowly. Should be back to normal by Halloween. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Glad to hear you on the mend Scareme, hang in there.

Got to go see the heart doc monday. When I sent in my ICD report it seems that the top and bottom of my heart are out of sync an as a result I am kinda back to where I started before I had the ICD. I tirer out very quickly right now. I am sure being sick for the last five weeks with a bad cough and sinus issue did most of it. 
This has not been a good season.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm sorry that you've not been well Bill. Are you able to get things back in sync? I hope so. Please take care of yourself.

I'm glad to hear that you are on the mend scareme.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Just wrote a complaint email to Halloween Express about their retail stores. Not that anything will come of it, but I just had to fuss. I'm tired of being treated like a thief just because I walk in the door of a store. Everywhere you look are signs telling you what not to do, and now they're checking all the bags/purses as you leave. I know they probably have a problem with merchandise walking out the door, but they have made that store so opressive you can hardly breathe in there. One of my kids wanted to pick up a prop and look at it, and I had to tell him not to touch it in case that crazy manager lady saw him. It's insane in there. I bought my kids mask there for his costume this year (a couple weeks ago), but that'll be the last penny I spend there.


----------



## debbie5

Went shopping...I never shop in malls. Hate 'em. Other than Spirit-Which-Sucks, we have only one really crappy seasonal 'Ween store, filled with a few masks from 3 years ago and junky, clearance & flea market kind of stuff. My 5 year old daughter was transfixed & staring & I couldn't see what had her attention. I looked, and she was looking at a costume that said ALADDIN'S LAMP, and it was a guy dressed in a gold lame oil lamp costume, with a 2 foot long spout sticking out the crotch with RUB ME written on it. Niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....one of those moments whne I wished she couldnt' read really well.
Of all places, Spencer's had a few really cool things (a laser light I really want for $80 and some clearance costumes for $9.99). Bought flaming cauldrons, cuz I haven't made any in the past 2 years like I planned to. Figured I may as well BUY them!


----------



## Draik41895

RoxyBlue said:


> Hmmm, so was it a good date or a bad date?
> 
> I don't think you can turn into a werewolf in Macy's even if there is a full moon out. It's very likely against company policy:jol:


pretty good,if i do say so my self...and your probably right


----------



## IMU

OOOOOOOOOOOOW ... more rain today!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*yeah, im venting again*

i am so frustraited right now. 12 days left and i have nothing done. i did a test run on the irrigation hose i was making and nothing at all!!!! all the smoke did was go back and come out the vents.

i obviously did something wrong or maybe the world is against me and is foiling anything i attempt to do.

i am royally pissed off and frustraited. i am so close to just giving up.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

goal today get he haunt done! hahaha 
heres hoping!
me and zach both have the day off..its almost 10am

and we are having a get together with other local haunter tomorrow and we are giving eachother tours of our haunts!


----------



## pyro

its rainning, its pouring,, and nothing is getting done


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Archivist said:


> Roxy, if you need any help lemme know. I have a few Railroad/Halloween inspired designs that I'm not doing anything with.[/QUOTE}
> 
> Thanks for the kind offer, Arch. I did a quick fit check on Spooky1 yesterday once I got the collar and front facing in place, and it's appears it's going to be okay. It's a camp-style shirt, so it's supposed to be a bit on the loose side - I just didn't want it to be voluminous on him
> 
> AND - it stopped raining here! The sun is actually out - yay!


----------



## Hauntful

I feel like going back to bed but if I do I'll wake up later and be up all night and that is not to good


----------



## The Archivist

Gonna go see the setup at Ghost Train with my folks and grandfather tonight. No word yet from friend.


----------



## GothicCandle

why is it people always miss spell my first name? even in the case of online forums where the people have never heard me say it, and only see how I spell it....


----------



## Draik41895

i wish there was school tomorrow...


----------



## The Creepster

I just found a penny..ITs Mine


----------



## smileyface4u23

I wish there was a way I could take vacation for 2 weeks before Halloween instead of having to go to work tomorrow...so much to do...


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> why is it people always miss spell my first name? even in the case of online forums where the people have never heard me say it, and only see how I spell it....


How many ways are there to spell "Gothic"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> I just found a penny..ITs Mine


Hey, if it had a picture of Lincoln on it, it's mine


----------



## The Creepster

O.k. consider it a anniversary gift


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> O.k. consider it a anniversary gift


LOL, aw gee, that's so sweet of you


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> How many ways are there to spell "Gothic"?


LOL

Gothyic?
Gathic?
Gothik?


----------



## debbie5

11 days. Already.

oh no.


----------



## The Creepster

And soon I will have my revenge


----------



## smileyface4u23

debbie5 said:


> 11 days. Already.
> 
> oh no.


I was just getting calmed down before going to bed...now I'm not going to be able to sleep...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well I've had to cut back on some of the projects but I think I can still make it. What ever gets done, gets done. The rest can wait. I still want to enjoy Halloween.


----------



## The Creepster

smileyface4u23 said:


> I was just getting calmed down before going to bed...now I'm not going to be able to sleep...


Just don't think about...did I tighten that not-accessible screw tight, or did I check that before I sealed it up...or I think that was wired right...see have a good night


----------



## Draik41895

GothicCandle said:


> LOL
> 
> *Gothyic?*
> Gathic?
> Gothik?


haha!reminds me of keanu reeves pronunciation of the word budapest in the movie Bram Stokers Dracula.Sounds like "Byyyyudapest"


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I just got the call to help out at my son's classroom Halloween party to be held on Friday, October 30.

They need helper mom's to help the kids get ready for the parade, then to organize and run the party when they return from the parade.

I always love doing this. My older son is in middle school now so it's just my 3rd grader for the school parties. 

I'll dress up too, probably as a witch!


----------



## debbie5

Hey- just be thankful your school still has all that stuff. 
(grumblegrumblegrumble)


----------



## RoxyBlue

We've been invited to two Halloween parties this year. That will give us a couple opportunities to test out the costumes and makeup.

I still need to custom-fit some vampire teeth


----------



## Spooky1

Just in time for the Halloween rush, I'm coming down with a cold.  At least it should be gone by Halloween (just hope I don't give it to Roxy).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Just in time for the Halloween rush, I'm coming down with a cold.  At least it should be gone by Halloween (just hope I don't give it to Roxy).


After 21 years of marriage, I think I'm immune to you:googly:


----------



## Devils Chariot

Man I thought a 3hour paper mache session was long, but I did 6 straight hours this weekend. OMG I hate paper mache. (its' Mr. Chicken style, latex house paint and blue shop towels - comes out waterproof, hard, and tougher than leather)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Devils Chariot said:


> Man I thought a 3hour paper mache session was long, but I did 6 straight hours this weekend. OMG I hate paper mache. (its' Mr. Chicken style, latex house paint and blue shop towels - comes out waterproof, hard, and tougher than leather)


well, damn, wish i had nown that...i had a whole box of shop towels!

anyway, im gonna give this thing one last try. gonna go out to the dying mall and look at the fabrics at joannes and hobby lobby!


----------



## debbie5

LMAO...that sounds like a new slang word for a guy with ghetto swagger..."Yo baby...I work it MR. CHICKEN STTYyyyyyylleeee...boi.....!!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

We bought Halloween candy this weekend and may have been a bit overambitious - something like 200+ pieces, because the 100 piece bags were a better price

Ah well, whatever doesn't get handed out will freeze well for later use, I'm sure. I'd take some into the office to get rid of it, but everyone else does the same thing, so we don't really accomplish anything that way


----------



## Death's Door

Well after 4 days straight of rain, wind and rain, the sun finally comes out today - just in time for me to go back to work. Yipee!!!!!

On Friday, I had my review at work - it went well. After work, a happy hour party was happening because the HR guy was leaving. Well, happy hour turned into 3-hour happy hour. :devil: Usually on Friday after work, I go to the bank, go food shopping and hit the liquor store. Guess what, on Saturday, I went to the bank, food shopping (never again!) and, of course, the liquor store (major requirement after food shopping), and the various errands I do on Saturday regardless. By the time I got home I was beat. 

Still water logged from Saturday, on Sunday I did venture out and decorate the porch with webs and spiders, set up the lighting (three hours with no break but it looks good), make chocolate covered pretzels, chocolate lollipops, and chocolate covered oreos. I did eat the broken oreos while I was working on dipping the good ones. All in all - it was a productive weekend.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

:finger:yall, aint gonna belive this...but a enforcement officer just showed up at my door with a two week old complaint about the grass on the OTHER side of my fence being to tall. i mean, if some one is going to lodge a complaint against me then the least they can make it count...give a real complaint. escpeccialy with the road in the alley way just being redone! i am just gonna get the hell out of here and go have some fun! 

people these days!:finger:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Weiner, I remember the post-work 3-hour happy hours!

Well, the spaghetti sauce is simmer away (made with the last of the tomato harvest).

I've been cleaning the house all day (my house never is clean!). After my little guy gets home and I can get him going on his homework, I'm bringing up the Halloween totes to start decorating inside!


----------



## The Archivist

Gc, don't forget:
Gahthic
Gahthik
and my personal favorite, 
0100011101001111010101010100100000001100100010011 000100110001000100011110000101000001110000010101
Give me a minute and I type it in ASCII.

Smartass and loving it.


----------



## Draik41895

ooh,how about Luis Antonio Echevarria III in ASCII?


----------



## The Creepster

Getting ready to set up teh-heheheheheheh


----------



## GothicCandle

I love prop making!!!! I'm sure everyone can agree, It's so cool to have an idea and bring it to life, and sometimes, it looks even better then it was in your head! and sometimes not...lol but yay! its so fun!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, it warmed up to the mid 50's, the paint and the glue are drying. 

Went to the heart doc today. My heart as been out of snyc so they are going to do a restart in four weeks when my blood chemistry is where they want it. So does it mean your a cyborg when they can reboot you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe they'll give you some new programming before the reboot, BD


----------



## morbidmike

thinking bout going outside and looking at my new demon I LOVE him ,finally he's alive!!!!or at least a good prop


----------



## Devils Chariot

got contacts for he first time today, stilladjusting. Needed to get a prescription fso i can get some scary ones!

Started the long painting sessions for this week today. I have like 7 props, no 8 to paint at least. Might post some teasers! Started at 4pm, and 2.5 hours in i have three dry brushed ready for washing and some detail paint.

Yay halloween!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Bone Dancer said:


> Wow, it warmed up to the mid 50's, the paint and the glue are drying.
> 
> Went to the heart doc today. My heart as been out of snyc so they are going to do a restart in four weeks went my blood chemistry is where they want it. So does it mean your a cyborg when they can reboot you?


Does this mean you're going to try to take over the universe?


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Maybe they'll give you some new programming before the reboot, BD


Something newer then FORTRAN would be nice. And maybe something better then this tape drive I got too.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ms. Wicked said:


> Does this mean you're going to try to take over the universe?


Yes Kellie, just has soon as I don't have to go to the bathroom every three or four hours. Resistance is----, wait a minute, I'll be right back.


----------



## smileyface4u23

The stain on the last bucky head finally dried!!


----------



## The Creepster

I can't wait for parole


----------



## Wyatt Furr

HAD the yard all set till the wind started up.
Will have to wait till tomorrow,nothing that cant be fixed.
I did see a neighbor's tombstone fly through the air though.....


----------



## The Creepster

Time to go and give the nightmares something to fear


----------



## GothicCandle

yay! my friend is going to let me borrow her camera cord(which fits my camera) so I can take pictures on halloween!!!


----------



## debbie5

Very sick with flu, thanks to no vaccine being available yet. My tooth cap came off (3rd time). Infected gum. I really want to shoot my old, incompetant dentist who put the cap on a year ago. I really can't breathe. Lungs feel like crap. God I'm miserable. As usual...LOL. (cough)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear that, Deb. Spooky1 is also coming down with a cold and cough. I suggested now might be a good time for him to record the zombie noises he wants for his grave escape guy - his voice is WAY deep at the moment


----------



## Death's Door

debbie5 said:


> Very sick with flu, thanks to no vaccine being available yet. My tooth cap came off (3rd time). Infected gum. I really want to shoot my old, incompetant dentist who put the cap on a year ago. I really can't breathe. Lungs feel like crap. God I'm miserable. As usual...LOL. (cough)


Just chill and get well. Chicken noodle soup and plenty of fluids.

I still have to get the hubby to get his regular flu shot and I was watching the news last night and they stated that the vaccine for that H1N1 virus will not be available to get in time for flu season.


----------



## Adam I

Our oldest kid got the H1N1 shot last Friday, the other two are suppose to get their shot this week.
I'm starting to think the news don't know what their talking about, to hear them talk Flu-mist is all that's suppose to be avilable yet.


----------



## Devils Chariot

just ordered my berserker contacts!! Psyched!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nice eye DC! 

as for me, i'm just plain bored.

guess its time to get some work done on my costume this year


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those are going to look great, DC. Spooky1 got a pair with all-red irises that he's breaking in. They look good, but aren't as striking as the white.


----------



## The Archivist

I weighed in last night for my weight watchers meeting. I lost 39 lbs. total!! That means I am down 10% of my starting weight (396)!!! Yay ME!!! 

I'm so lonely now that I can't go down to Ghost Train... Need to get a job to start paying off debts and fund my ideas for next year. SIGH...


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's official - the cemetery fence panels are ALL painted!


----------



## gypsichic

work sure cramps my spookin style!


----------



## The Creepster

work is overrated....much easier to extort


----------



## The Archivist

Did anyone happen to see the Simpson's Treehouse of Horror XX? I thought the musical at the end was lame. The zombie segment was funny though.


----------



## Draik41895

sorry to say,i only say the end part,ill watch he rest later on hulu


----------



## IMU

Why do people at work demand information urgently (I need "this", not sure what but I need it NOW), then 3 days later tell you exactly what they were looking for and say: oops, sorry for wasting your time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> Why do people at work demand information urgently (I need "this", not sure what but I need it NOW), then 3 days later tell you exactly what they were looking for and say: oops, sorry for wasting your time?


This may explain it:

mo-ron (mohr-on) - noun

1. a person who is notably stupid or lacking in good judgment.

Synonyms: blockhead, idiot, nerd, dimwit, dummy, ninny, nitwit


----------



## Death's Door

Good job with the weight loss Archivist!!!!! Keep going with it!

I love the contact lenses DC!!!!!

Was very busy last night baking witches fingers (cookie). Was the first time I used this recipe and they turned out great. Last years witches' fingers recipes spread out on the baking sheet and looked like monster's toes (which is what I told people they were). Was a tasty recipe tooo.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ten more days (give or take a few hours) until Halloween!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> This may explain it:
> 
> mo-ron (mohr-on) - noun
> 
> 1. a person who is notably stupid or lacking in good judgment.
> 
> Synonyms: blockhead, idiot, nerd, dimwit, dummy, ninny, nitwit


um, i hate to have to correct you roxy...but um nerd may not be a good synonym as nerds are actually pretty smart though most people treat them as social outcasts.

As one nerd once told me, that though a nerd may be made fun of by the cool people, one day the cool people will be working for a nerd... okay, now i'll get off my soap box


----------



## Devils Chariot

Like Milhouse Van Houten said " I'm not a Nerd, Nerds are smart!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're right about that, DarkA - the dictionary gave "nerd" as a synonym. I should have removed it from the list out of respect for all the smart geeks of the world


----------



## GothicCandle

yay! my uncle set up the canopy today so I'm all set in case of rain! yayy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is National Nut Day. I think that means the edible ones, not the types that hang out here


----------



## IMU

How about the ones I work with every day????


----------



## Bone Dancer

Raining, rained yesterday, gonna rain tomorrow. Hard to motivate on days like this.


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> How about the ones I work with every day????


Sounds like you need the services of Terry Tate - Office Linebaker!!!


----------



## IMU

Hahahahaha .... I nominate Roxy for Morale Officer!


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> Hahahahaha .... I nominate Roxy for Morale Officer!


No, no, we need Terry Tate:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm more tired.


----------



## debbie5

A nerd is a nerd. It's pejorative. But being a geek is good! Most of my friends are geeks, of some form or other: astrophysicist geeks, software geeks, engineering geeks. I'm a compendium of useless knowlege geek...aka Mom Geek. But as we all know: the world is run by the best geeks of all: computer geeks. 


And I don't have swine flu (yay!) though there is a ton of it around here. I doped up on supplements, green tea & sleep & feel better. I still sound like Harvey Firestein, though ( said in best Noo Yawk, gay man, gravelly voice: "Oh, HON-ey!!").


----------



## Death's Door

debbie5 said:


> And I don't have swine flu (yay!) though there is a ton of it around here. I doped up on supplements, green tea & sleep & feel better. I still sound like Harvey Firestein, though ( said in best Noo Yawk, gay man, gravelly voice: "Oh, HON-ey!!").


LOL I'm glad you're feeling better Harvey. Keep doing what you're doin'


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm feeling happy because I'm finally getting my inside decorations up!

...and I baked an apple pie.


----------



## Death's Door

I know how you feel Ms. Wicked. I worked on the last of the inside decorations last night. I am sooo glad to see the decorations up instead of being all over the place in the dining room and living room. It's a home fit for a halloween phanatic!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

having a much needed pre weekend drink and watching re runs of how i met your mother.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I were recording some zombie vocal tracks last night for his grave grabber prop. Tough on the vocal cords, I have to say We were playing with some of the reverb and pitch shift effects, and got some really good sounding tracks that way.


----------



## The Archivist

Just finished reading the thread that Terrormaster posted back in '07 about the trend in kids costumes. Very true then and now. My only suggestion is to back to when the parents were kids and MAKE their own costumes rather than buying these tramp outfits.

Although, I did see one homemade costume that you really had to think about. Picture this: A young woman is wearing a short skirt and top with a boat protruding from front and back. Now the skirt and top were pretty revealing and the boat halves were painted in typical halloween colors (black with orange rust streaks).

Give up as to what she was? 
She was a tramp freighter! I know, twisted humor. But hey, it still won her first prize in the costume contest for original design.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The renter has been evicted.....after getting into my pocket for over $5k in rent.

Wrong time of the year to have to deal with this crap.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, what a deadbeat, Jeff! Will you be able to recover the $5K?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Had to post this after hearing a song on Bloodshed Brothers' web site:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

gotta love the classics!


----------



## Death's Door

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> The renter has been evicted.....after getting into my pocket for over $5k in rent.
> 
> Wrong time of the year to have to deal with this crap.


Sorry to hear about that FE. Any time of the year is the wrong time to deal with deadbeats like that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> gotta love the classics!


Let's see, this cartoon came out the same year I was born, so that makes me...a CLASSIC!:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

We'll see...I think we get a money judgement on this one.

I'm at rental changing locks out tonight.

At least it's not trashed.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I finished three props last night, that's 6 this week. Well almost finished. They need their teeth made and put in, but ALMOST finished. Now just two big ones to finish....


----------



## Bone Dancer

Making head way. Indoors decorations up now. Just waiting on the weather to do the outside stuff.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Devils Chariot said:


> I finished three props last night, that's 6 this week. Well almost finished. They need their teeth made and put in, but ALMOST finished. Now just two big ones to finish....


Goodness, do you ever sleep?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have our indoor decorations up also, as well as a ghost hanging in one window and a skellie silhouette in another. We kept the ghost simple - she hangs from a hook with arns extended and we have a rotating fan blowing in her direction to provide gentle movement. She also has blue LEDs for eyes and is lit with a blacklight - looks very pretty from outside


----------



## The Creepster

I found my finger....todays a good day


----------



## GothicCandle

you know you're a haunter when you are listening to the tv(not looking at the screen) and a commercial for heart medicine comes on, but you mishear it as "haunt"


----------



## IMU

Nothing like having to rip off your toenail to start your Friday morning!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

its finally friday im free again. 
i got my motor running for a wild weekend.
its finally friday im out of control.
forget the workin blues and let the good times roll.

-george jones


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> Nothing like having to rip off your toenail to start your Friday morning!


Just reading that makes me cringe


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, October 23, is National Mole Day (and has to do with Avogadro's Number, not the little furry creature that digs up yards). Here is a link to information:

http://www.holidayinsights.com/moreholidays/October/nationalmoleday.htm

That's my geek contribution for the day


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nothing like having your cat come in from outdoors all soaking wet from the rain and jump up into your lap and then shake. And then give you that look like "hey, did you know it was raining out?". 

41 and raining, o joy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cats rule!


----------



## Hauntiholik

GAH!!! It's been years since I had to deal with mole ratios or balancing chemical equations.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> GAH!!! It's been years since I had to deal with mole ratios or balancing chemical equations.


I hated doing that almost as much as I hated trying to figure out vectors in Physics class:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Another Chuckles hit's the streets...he was very popular this year.


----------



## debbie5

My new best friend: Robi Tussin.


----------



## Devils Chariot

RoxyBlue said:


> Goodness, do you ever sleep?


actually no I dont. been meaning to see a doctor about that.


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> GAH!!! It's been years since I had to deal with mole ratios or balancing chemical equations.


I "do" chemistry for a living.  If I had known it was national mole day I would have baked a cake.


----------



## The Creepster

take out is good


----------



## GothicCandle

IMU said:


> Nothing like having to rip off your toenail to start your Friday morning!


a friend of mine had to have all his toenails removed by a doctor(i dont know why) he put the photos on face book......


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> a friend of mine had to have all his toenails removed by a doctor(i dont know why) he put the photos on face book......


That belongs on the "Things That Make You Go EWWWW" thread


----------



## The Archivist

Won't be able to go to DC's haunt, father forbid it. He's totally bought into the whole media hype about bad people that are met online.  He's using leverage against me too, if I go I won't be able to use his computer which is my only decent link to you folks...oh, well. I'll think of something.


----------



## Draik41895

goin to last chance mercantile tomorrow to get a bunch of paint and cool used stuff.ill paint everthing when i get home and probably put it out.


----------



## Draik41895

RoxyBlue said:


> We have our indoor decorations up also, as well as a ghost hanging in one window and a skellie silhouette in another. We kept the ghost simple - she hangs from a hook with arns extended and we have a rotating fan blowing in her direction to provide gentle movement. She also has blue LEDs for eyes and is lit with a blacklight - looks very pretty from outside


i think ill make a ghost like that today,thank you for being awesome


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> i think ill make a ghost like that today,thank you for being awesome


Thank you for being sweet

Yep, it's one of those relatively quick and easy props that looks good as a decoration. The people who live across the street from us know Halloween is almost here when they see her.


----------



## debbie5

Archivist, that makes me think of how (years ago..when we were all single) several of my friends used to say "Oh, I would NEVER date a guy I met in a **BAR**!" And I used to say, "What does that mean? YOU are in the bar, aren't you?.....?? aren't YOU nice? being in a bar doesn't mean you are a freak".Same thing with online. There are creepers online as well as nice people like you. Not me, though. I'm not nice at all. Be scared of me!!
BWAHAAHHahahahaaahahaaaha! (mopping up goat's blood from sacrificial altar)


----------



## Draik41895

RoxyBlue said:


> Thank you for being sweet
> 
> Yep, it's one of those relatively quick and easy props that looks good as a decoration. The people who live across the street from us know Halloween is almost here when they see her.


if you'd like to give a little more detail,i'd love it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> if you'd like to give a little more detail,i'd love it


The head is one of those styrofoam wig heads. Spooky1 drilled holes through the head to run the wires for the LEDS (which he got from monsterguts). He also covered the eyes with eye blanks (also from monsterguts) because the blue lights were a bit bright.

For the arms, Spooky1 pretty much followed typical FCG construction, using wire coat hangers. She is suspended from the ceiling with three lines (I think it's monofilament fishing line), one attached to the top of the head and one each to the ends of the arms.

I posted an exterior shot of her on your profile page so you can see the overall look. I'll see if I can get some pictures of her construction for you tomorrow.


----------



## Draik41895

your a saint,Roxy. Patron saint of Hauntforum,maybe?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> your a saint,Roxy. Patron saint of Hauntforum,maybe?


No, that's Saint ZombieF

And here's a link to an excellent FCG how-to. You can skip the parts about the motor since our version is static (except for the fan blowing on her). Scroll down the page to see a diagram of the body framework.

http://www.phantasmechanics.com/fcghost1.html


----------



## pyro

i thinks mother nature is screwing with me-- :finger: another storm for today--then tues, wed , fri, sat.--- so with that said,,,,,, maybe ill spend my vacation putting away what i have out


----------



## IMU

Ahhh ... 2 for 2 ... nothing like ripping off another toenail to start your weekend off! :googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

With all the rain that I have got the last few days and what if forcast for the next two or three, the grave yard and fence will not go up this year. That part of the yard looks like a rice paddy. Going to concentrate on the decoration for the inside this year.


----------



## Draik41895

Yes!!!!!! I just got my new book!!!1 Dracula The Undead."Through Lifeblood the legend returns. A sequel to the legend of Dracula"


----------



## Draik41895

WTF! Dracula The Undead(what i got) was published in 1997,written by Freda Warrington. Dracula The Un-dead(what i wanted) Came out in October this year,by Dacre Stoker and Ian Holt. Apparantly Theirs is better,and i dont doubt that. Now i need to go and spend more money .


----------



## RoxyBlue

So many Draculas, so little time:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

Nothing like watching someone painting in the snow


----------



## Spooky1

I wore my vampire red contacts out for breakfast this morning (giving my eyes a chance to adjust to the contacts before the Halloween party tomorrow). The folks at the cafe we went to, loved them.


----------



## Spooklights

It seems a little late in the year, but we're having a great thunderstorm here. I hope it continues for awhile; we can have lightning with the Halloween lights!


----------



## Jack Reaper

Busy busy......Halloween is gonna be dicey this year


----------



## debbie5

Note to self: Do *not* go to a friend's Halloween party without a costume and still sick. (I'm not contagious anymore...been 9 days). It was NOT better to just show up without a costume than not show up at all. It was odd to be at a party & not "feeling it". Came home early as the demons were tired and I was a party pooper.


----------



## The Creepster

Hold out for no precipitation....


----------



## GothicCandle

lady from the paper came to take pictures for the article, and to interview me. wow, im tired. I have so much MORE stuff this year, even though I started decorating at 830/900am I still couldn't get a lot out there. But it was nice enough. I think though ill have to get up at like 5am on Halloween. I wish thieves didnt exist, then I could put my haunt up without worrying and i wouldnt have to take it almost all down each night. Sooooo tireing. I've left up a few props, hopefully they are safe.


----------



## GothicCandle

uggg...i think im sick now...thats not good. hopefully I feel better before halloween. I've never been sick on halloween before...and i dont want to be.


----------



## Spooky1

Hope you feel better soon, GC. I'm just getting over a nasty cold (it's been a week). Still have a bit of a cough, but it's slowly getting better.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time to go get ready for an afternoon Halloween party with friends.


----------



## The Creepster

Time for some food


----------



## Draik41895

what do they call people who make actual tombstones?i bet it pays a lot


----------



## smileyface4u23

The kids' costumes are done - 3 whole days before their school party/parade!!


----------



## The Creepster

What does gangrene smell like?


----------



## GothicCandle

I feel much much better today, no upset stomach, my fever is down, and im not dizzy, but my eyes do still hurt a little. Mom thinks I did sooo much yesterday(setting up the haunt for the newspaper) that I got sick just because I'm not use to working so much. I began setting the haunt up at 9am and was still working on it when the women came at around 6pm. All I ate was two peices of toast and some hot apple cider, so I'm sure mom is right.

however, I think I have Carpal tunnel syndrome cause my wrists and hands have been feeling weird lately. grrrrr


----------



## slightlymad

Mom is always right. 

Wow never go back on call right after a party its when you get called out allllll day.


----------



## trishaanne

Thank you to all the NJ/PA/CT/NY Haunters who came to the Halloween party last night. I know the weather was bad, and that you all had a long way to ride, but it is certainly appreciated. All those stupid little details that I had planned, like the chocolate cemetery and the candy station for the dessert table, never made it, but I think it was OK. We hope that you had a decent time!


----------



## debbie5

There was a NY party??!!??


----------



## The Creepster

Candy gram for Mongo


----------



## debbie5

LOL... I watched "Saddles" Friday night with my 12 year old. She LOVES the movie...even tho' it's SO not p.c. Can you imagine if that movie came out today?? Whoooo--EEE!!
I continue on the Great Licorice Hunt, trying to find red or black shoestring/licorice whips. I didn't buy them online cuz I was SURE I could find them locally & I like to try to buy from local businesses. I have 2 country stores left to call tomorrow, and then I am giving up and having them rush shipped to me. (I need them to make spider cupcakes).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> what do they call people who make actual tombstones?i bet it pays a lot


"Monumental Masons" - and here's a link to an article on Wikipedia about tombstones:

Headstone - Wikipedia, the free [email protected]@[email protected]@/wiki/File:Andrew_Drake.jpg" class="image"><img alt="" src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/1/1d/Andrew_Drake.jpg/140px-Andrew_Drake.jpg"@@[email protected]@en/thumb/1/1d/Andrew_Drake.jpg/140px-Andrew_Drake.jpg


----------



## debbie5

If making a tombstone is monumental, what do they call the masons who make MONUMENTS, like Mt. Rushmore?? I am so confused...


----------



## Spooky1

If you hire a "Freemason", do you have to pay him?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> If you hire a "Freemason", do you have to pay him?


LOL, honey


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spooky1 said:


> If you hire a "Freemason", do you have to pay him?


Well Spook, if what I seen on the History Channel is right the "Free" part of Freemason was that they were "free" to move from one part of the country to another without to much trouble (taxes, permits, ect). Remember those were the guys that built the castles, walls, and bridges during the middle ages. Kinda a form of early trade union. So if you wanted your castle built, you didnt mess with them to much.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks for the wiki tombstone link Roxy. There was a lot of good info and pictures .


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Bone Dancer said:


> So if you wanted your castle built, you didnt mess with them to much.


Not much has changed; sounds a bit like our pool contractor.


----------



## The Archivist

you might also want to check out the Bureau of Labor Statistics page. Here's the link. www.bls.gov 
What you need to do is scroll down til you see the occupations tab (it's a flyout tab), then click on the "occupations outlook handbook", then choose from the corresponding letter. I'll update this in a minute, I'm on a library computer.


----------



## The Archivist

**UPDATE** Here's the link you want Draik, http://www.bls.gov/oco/ocos201.htm


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Today the boys in the neighborhood decided to come and hang out/play at our house!!!!! :googly:


----------



## The Archivist

I wish I could find a job that would allow me to utilize my vast reservoir of creativity. Unfortunately with the current economic climate and the predijuce that companies have toward people that don't have that stupid piece of paper that says "I graduated from...", I can't find anything outside of the retail industry. I HATE the retail industry. I spent 10 years of my life there, I won't go back. I even tried to apply to the LAPL but the city of LA is having their usual budget crisis and aren't hiring. SIGH....


----------



## Jack Reaper

Looks like Denver is under the gun for a big snow storm on Wednesday which means it will be in Chicago, Great Lakes area by Halloween.....SONUVA!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

What kind of beer?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Geee thanks Jack.


----------



## The Creepster

Sometimes its fun to see how much electricity your body can take


----------



## Hauntiholik

I've got songs from _Wicked_ playing in my head!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Sometimes its fun to see how much electricity your body can take


Did you stick a finger in a light socket or did your heart just need a jumpstart?

CLEAR!!!! ZAP!


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Did you stick a finger in a light socket or did your heart just need a jumpstart?
> 
> CLEAR!!!! ZAP!


Nah fingers don't work gotta use a fork!:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Nah fingers don't work gotta use a fork!:googly:


Well, now you have to post a how-to video


----------



## The Creepster

Sweet.....but you get to clean up the mess afterwards


----------



## IMU

Nothing like rain rain rain to make a person get the sniffles! :googly: Now it's supposed to rain for 2 days, clear up for 2 days then ... RAIN on Halloween!  Starting to stress again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jack Reaper

At least it ain't gonna snow, like it will here 2 days before Halloween....gonna be a cold wet one.


----------



## debbie5

Weather forecast for my outdoor Ween party on Friday is for partly sunny and 60 degrees. THANK YOU OH WHATEVER-YOU-DO-OR-DON'T-BELIEVE-IN... god, gods, luck, mojo etc.


----------



## Hauntiholik

October 27th is....

* Navy Day - a day to salute all the men and women in the United States Navy that help to protect our country.

* Cranky Co-workers Day - honors all those complaining and cranky co-workers.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Happiness is...

...paper mache-ing an alien head for your son.


----------



## beelce

My 2009 haunt/party was a great success....The weather was perfect...clear and 50...now I'm thinking about the next party and starting the clean up process and about all the 50% to 75% Halloween deals coming up this Sunday!!


----------



## Spooklights

Hauntiholik said:


> October 27th is....
> 
> * Cranky Co-workers Day - honors all those complaining and cranky co-workers.


I told my co-workers that this is Cranky Co-workers day. We've all decided to be cranky in honor of the occasion. (Oh...one of them is being cranky right now! :zombie


----------



## RoxyBlue

A few of my co-workers celebrate Cranky Co-Workers Day more often than once a year


----------



## trishaanne

RAIN..RAIN and more RAIN! This sucks! We can't get the tents up to even start decorating the back yard. At least the party is over and I never have to work on that again... Maybe if I start being nice to people the weather gods will give us a break.


----------



## The Creepster

Blah..blah blah...blah...complain...blah blah. Take comfort in that you will die someday


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Blah..blah blah...blah...complain...blah blah. Take comfort in that you will die someday


Will you show us the way, Oh Man of Great Age and Wisdom?:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Will you show us the way, Oh Man of Great Age and Wisdom?:googly:


I can't divulge all my secrets, some things folks have to find out on their own:coolvil:


----------



## Death's Door

Well, my Halloween Pokeno Party on Saturday was a blast. With the weather being crappy, it still could not dampen the spirits of my ladies!!!!!! Sunday, I took a well deserved break and just packaged up homemade candies for the neighborhood TOTers and just kept the couch from hitting the ceiling. Watched a couple of horror movies and just chilled. Had the house to myself. 

After today, I will be off from work for the rest of the week. Looking soooo forward to just doing things at a nice pace instead of rushing through them after work. My nephew's birthday is Nov. 1st and I asked my sister-in-law what I should get him (he's 8 years old). She suggested pjs, star wars, science stuff and he just started reading "Goosebumps". I think pjs and a "Goosebumps" sounds like the thing to get him. Ah, 5 more hours and this "cranky coworker" is beating cheeks out of work!!!!!!


----------



## Bone To Pick

A neighborhood cat apparently noticed that I hadn't done much Halloween decorating yet this year, and decided to fill in for me. My daughter and I came out the front gate today to the gorrific splendor of a half devoured crow on our sidewalk - a display of carnage that Leatherface himself would be proud of. That combined with the mass squawkings of a large flock of crows (straight out of The Birds) acting as my alarm clock this morning has helped put me a bit more in the Halloween spirit.

I'm considering submitting photos of the crow as my first completed prop for the year. But don't ask for a How-To!!


----------



## Devils Chariot

I am staying up late, working thru the night, trying to cram in the last few props I can. I might even get a chance to bring back a project that got cut, but just make one of them. I cast a skull before I left for work this morning. Wish I had read the specs for the resin. 16 hours cure time - should have got the 90 minute version. I figure I can get two a day. One at night and one in the morning, since I found by experimentation (or impatience) that you can de-mold after 4 hours.

This is the one week of the year where my hunbun thinks I am craziest. She is done with projects and haunts, resting and relaxing and enjoying the season. I now refuse to listen to music or tv because I must concentrate and tweakin last minutes all the minute details of this years haunt.

WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK 
WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK 
WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK
WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK
WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK
WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK 
WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK
WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK
WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're a crazy man, DC:googly:


----------



## Spooklights

Bone To Pick said:


> A neighborhood cat apparently noticed that I hadn't done much Halloween decorating yet this year, and decided to fill in for me. My daughter and I came out the front gate today to the gorrific splendor of a half devoured crow on our sidewalk - a display of carnage that Leatherface himself would be proud of. That combined with the mass squawkings of a large flock of crows (straight out of The Birds) acting as my alarm clock this morning has helped put me a bit more in the Halloween spirit.
> 
> I'm considering submitting photos of the crow as my first completed prop for the year. But don't ask for a How-To!!


That would be some how-to;
1. Purchase cat
2. Release cat in yard
3. Entice crows to land in yard
4. Capture a crow and rub catnip on it
5. Allow cat to indulge artistic tendencies on crow.
6. Display result, and repeat steps 1-5 if desired.


----------



## debbie5

Stopped at the costume shop to pick up fresh crepe hair and makeup. Found a guy talking about his yard haunt. I got his address so now I have a place to visit tonight! He was SO jazzed about it....ya know the excited, I'm-9-years-old feeling? He had it! Cool. I can't wait to go check it out tonight with my demons. Maybe chat or drop off one of the NEW Haunt Forum calling cards!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We got a plastic pumpkin filled with Halloween candy as a thank-you gift from one of our vendors today. It only cost us $35,000 in services purchased from them


----------



## Spooky1

DC, don't work yourself to death on those last minutes props. Find some time to enjoy Halloween & your haunt.


----------



## GothicCandle

grrrrr! I had lost my camera cord that connect it to the computer, so I wasnt going to be able to take pictures. NOW, I have found that so it's not a problem and I can take as many photos as I want. However, I have now lost my camcorder charger so I am unable to take video. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

and also they are calling for rain!!!!! Which reallllllly sucks because my set up on saturday(last) for the newspaper was pretty cool, and i couldnt find any camera to film it in anyway. I was counting on a rain free day halloween so I can take pictures and video of the lights and such, which cant be put some places because of the rain.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hate doing wind repairs..!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, everyone has left for the day here! Looks like there's no need for me to put in a late day at work today:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm now very tired.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hey everyone. i know i haven't been on here for 5 days, but there has been a lot going on. rain is forcasted for halloween. so i can't do what i wanted. however, i found out from my sister that my cousin is having a halloween party, that includes a maze and or a hunted house. 

so im going there to help them and bringing everything i have to pitch in. so now all i need to do is get my costume finished.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I am repulsed beyond belief! I can't express how disgusted I am!

Last week we finally got our roof replaced. We fired the company because it had been 3 months and they hadn't done a thing....then magically the materials and crew showed up.

They broke my walkway lighting and snapped my fruit bushes. I was pissed and going to negotiate a lower price for the job.

Anyway, a few minutes ago I went into the back yard to remove the power cord that ran down to the pond. I found about 10 piles of human waste along my fence. Thats' right - HUMAN!!!!! I have no dogs and dogs don't eat beans and excrement in the same pile next to a fence where they are hidden from view!

This company WAS listed on the better business bureau. They're going to wish they had NEVER put a single shingle on my roof!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm with you, Haunti - that's completely disgusting and also uncalled for. What kind of pigs use people's private property as a bathroom!?

Okay, I just maligned real pigs - they don't know any better, but people do. That's a situation that merits serious complaints made to the company, the Better Business Bureau, and maybe even the Health Department. That's just so wrong.

This story reminds me of a job one of my co-workers was on a few years ago. She was tasked with doing mold and moisture inspections on a new construction project - high rise luxury condos. I can't count the number of times she came back with stories of finding not only soda bottles filled with urine scattered around the job site (which had port-a-potties available), but also human poo in kitchen drawers. She was extremely happy when the job ended and said she would never live in new condos after seeing all the crap (literally) that went on.


----------



## The Creepster

So not so bad being a cranky person....


----------



## Draik41895

Charlie is dying,and i know they dont make rat size defibrillators, so were digging a hole. cry with me wont you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> Charlie is dying,and i know they dont make rat size defibrillators, so were digging a hole. cry with me wont you?


I'm sorry to hear you're losing a pet, but don't be sad, Draik. I'm sure he had a happy life in your care.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If you haven't taken pictures, do.
all the damage and .......
Give me a jingle tomorrow and I'll give you some things to look and we'll see what we can do (I've been a licensed builder here in MI for almost 20 yrs).
Hope you haven't paid them yet.


Hauntiholik said:


> I am repulsed beyond belief! I can't express how disgusted I am!
> 
> Last week we finally got our roof replaced. We fired the company because it had been 3 months and they hadn't done a thing....then magically the materials and crew showed up.
> 
> They broke my walkway lighting and snapped my fruit bushes. I was pissed and going to negotiate a lower price for the job.
> 
> Anyway, a few minutes ago I went into the back yard to remove the power cord that ran down to the pond. I found about 10 piles of human waste along my fence. Thats' right - HUMAN!!!!! I have no dogs and dogs don't eat beans and excrement in the same pile next to a fence where they are hidden from view!
> 
> This company WAS listed on the better business bureau. They're going to wish they had NEVER put a single shingle on my roof!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That is awful, I feel for you.


Draik41895 said:


> Charlie is dying,and i know they dont make rat size defibrillators, so were digging a hole. cry with me wont you?


----------



## The Archivist

I feel great!! I weighed in at my WW meeting on Monday and found I have lost a grand total of 41.4 pounds!! Yay Me!! 

They tell me that at 50 pounds they do something special. Maybe it'll be a date with one of the hot, young female members, hehehe... 

Anyway, I'm at the library right now, so I don't have much time. Stupid time limits...  Sure are a lot of hunny-bunnies here doing homework or working on laptops. (Just to allay your fears, the ones I'm looking at are at least 18. The rest are just plain, fell out of the tree hitting every branch on the way down U-G-L-Y!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Draik, sorry to hear about your rat.


----------



## pyro

haunt if you didnt pay them yet --dont-i would get the board of health and show them, i would call the building inspector and see if they have there permits(some town require a contractor to have them) then i report them to BBB--and last put not lease tell them that so much % is off the bill for making you wait --so much % for the damages and so much % for making your yard a bath room--or get a lawyer and take there sorry ass to court.


----------



## Draik41895

hmm,he came back to life,but hes making scary noises,like hes weezing.And he cant close one eye,its all crusted over,and bulging out.Im still thinking hes gonna die soon.kinda like the old guy from the tell tale heart.


----------



## pyro

dude your rat is sick--get a cotton ball with warm water and clean his eye
what are you using for his cage as a bedding ---- pm me


----------



## The Creepster

I wonder what this button does


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must be raining again - the dog is all wet


----------



## Bone Dancer

I just had a whole day without rain. The sun even tried to shine for a bit too. Kinda makes me nervous.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Well...it is snowing like heck out there....gonna have to plow that in the morning....all I can hope for is that people stay out of the way and let me do my job and not try to pass on the right.....I hate plowing in the day when everyone else and their brother feels they need to be out driving in it!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I don't know what to do. The roofer came out and looked at all of it. He says it's not human (I guess he would know a pile of it huh?) and seemed to think that a "critter" has taken up residence in my yard. This "critter" eats really well and can climb or jump the fence. If it is a wild thing it will be back to leave it's calling card in the snow that we're getting now.


----------



## debbie5

So now the roofer is a sh*t expert??!?? OMG!!

I have stories about our roof that still give me nightmares. DO NOT give them a cent, unless you have some sort of written agreement of what this is costing you...broken bushes, poo & all.


----------



## The Creepster

Ahh yes fire makes everything smell so clean and new


----------



## Draik41895

oh yeah,I asked her out today....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> oh yeah,I asked her out today....


...and?....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Draik41895 said:


> oh yeah,I asked her out today....


and...what happened? you CANNOT leave us hanging!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> I am repulsed beyond belief! I can't express how disgusted I am!
> 
> Last week we finally got our roof replaced. We fired the company because it had been 3 months and they hadn't done a thing....then magically the materials and crew showed up.
> 
> They broke my walkway lighting and snapped my fruit bushes. I was pissed and going to negotiate a lower price for the job.
> 
> Anyway, a few minutes ago I went into the back yard to remove the power cord that ran down to the pond. I found about 10 piles of human waste along my fence. Thats' right - HUMAN!!!!! I have no dogs and dogs don't eat beans and excrement in the same pile next to a fence where they are hidden from view!
> 
> This company WAS listed on the better business bureau. They're going to wish they had NEVER put a single shingle on my roof!


:finger: i would sue for something like that! don't give them a single cent! that is unexceptable!


----------



## debbie5

"During all the years I have lived here, the only animals who have ever [email protected] in my yard are your workmen..".


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think things will get back to normal..well by tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The sun came out today - woot! It was beginning to get very soggy around here.


----------



## debbie5

Finished up potion bottles. The hardest thing was finding good stuff to put IN them. Now I'm dipping Nutter Butters in white chocolate to make ghosts, dipping very thin pretzels in chocolate & adding sprinkles and cutting up licorice whips for spider legs....wondering when I will have time to take a shower today...yig. 12 year old changes her mind last night & decides she DOES want to dress up for Halloweeen AND wants a store bought (non-whoreish) costume. I have to take her out as well as take 5 year old to a community party tonight. And what am I making for dinner tonight?? I sound like a single mom. 
I will say it again: I need a wife. Or a doppleganger. WHO CAN DRIVE.


----------



## GothicCandle

WOW!!!! I didn't expect the news paper to give me one ENTIRE page about my haunt!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> WOW!!!! I didn't expect the news paper to give me one ENTIRE page about my haunt!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!


That's great, Gothic! Did you post a link?


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> That's great, Gothic! Did you post a link?


I will, I'm scanning the article(and editing my real name out) now.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Just a few more things to do.


----------



## GothicCandle

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=374339#post374339


----------



## The Archivist

I thought GothicCandle WAS your real name!! JK.


----------



## The Archivist

Oh, yeah. My dad came up with a really great thing about Einstein's theory of Time and Space. 
"Time does not speed up as it approaches the speed of light, it speeds up as you age."


----------



## GothicCandle

The Archivist said:


> I thought GothicCandle WAS your real name!! JK.


lol..not sure I would want it as my REAL name...lol....would work quite well during halloween season...othher times of the year....not so much..lol


----------



## Devils Chariot

I took my car to the repair shop today, and thank god it did what it was doing when I got it there, but this time it was dead on arrival. Lucky timing with the big day coming up eh? $550, 3 sensors, a valve, and a battery later im back on the road and even a little ahead of schedule for the moment. Spent the day painting props and making teeth. Damn I have made alot of teeth this year.


----------



## pyro

GothicCandle said:


> WOW!!!! I didn't expect the news paper to give me one ENTIRE page about my haunt!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!


got a link


----------



## Draik41895

RoxyBlue said:


> ...and?....





Dark Angel 27 said:


> and...what happened? you CANNOT leave us hanging!


oh,Haha.Shes not allowed to date.


----------



## GothicCandle

pyro said:


> got a link


http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=19166


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

the wind wont stop! it sucks...tearing alot of **** up


----------



## The Creepster

I love my sense of POWER


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> I love my sense of POWER


What are you plugged into?:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

mmMMmm Roxy your a married lady...I can't tell you those kinda things:devil:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

1 more day till we open


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> mmMMmm Roxy your a married lady...I can't tell you those kinda things:devil:


I thought you might have stuck a fork in an outlet again:googly:

P.S. You're incorrigible


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

all last minute costume orders are out the door.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

we open our haunt doors tomorrow! so much to do

so exciting...just gotta get out of bed hahah


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> all last minute costume orders are out the door.


\

Whoa, that IS last minute!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm sure I'll get a few more...even tomorrow.
Express is a wonderful thing.

I even got a costume to British Columbia in 2 days.


----------



## GothicCandle

It's raining today. All day! I hope the weather rains itself out before halloween and that its nice and dry that day.


----------



## The Archivist

Ever notice that every year Mother Nature starts acting like a Bitch around our holiday and none around the others? 

I still envy all of you that got to put out decorations. I wish my apartment didn't face towards a busy street with lots of noise and wind from the mountains. I would probably have put up at the very least an FCG or maybe a shadow box in the window. My other complaint is I'm upstairs, no one would be able to see it. Sigh...maybe next year.


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> I thought you might have stuck a fork in an outlet again:googly:
> 
> P.S. You're incorrigible


Yes.....yes I am


----------



## Draik41895

so...nobody cares?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Draik41895 said:


> so...nobody cares?


Care about what? That you asked a girl on a date and she's not allowed to date?

Uhhhh bummer????


----------



## Draik41895

haha,its just that they were all excited, and never said anything again


----------



## The Creepster

It don't get any easier....just more expensive when you get older


----------



## debbie5

I'm doing too much and I'm still fighting off this whatever-it-is-I-have...I feel like poooooooooooooooooooooooooooppppp.....BUT I have a party tomorrow, dammit! WHOO-EEE!! Just gotta finish dipping the zombie mice in chocolate, pipe on some beady red eyes, make a sign & I'm all set! Can't believe I did it all in time after losing a week's prep!


----------



## The Archivist

Ahhh Draik, to be 14 again and feeling left out when it comes to love.  Don't feel bad buddy, I'm 33 and still have yet to go on a date with an individual and not a group.


----------



## debbie5

And draik- I would turn you down to date my daughter if she were 14, too. 14 is too young for a true date...but what about a bunch of you all going out together, and then out to Friendly's or something as a bunch??


----------



## Draik41895

goin to the movies was kinda like that.Haha,all my grandpa did at this age was spend his lunch money on ice cream and go down in the gully and smoke,and that was all during school


----------



## debbie5

"...go down in the gully and smoke, and that was all during school."

Sounds like a plan. 
Probably cheaper & better for your health in the long run than WIMMINFOLK!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry, Draik, for appearing not to care - I should have followed up after asking for more information. Being turned down by a girl is sometimes a sensitive issue for a young man, although you didn't seem to be too upset.

And yes, a 14 year old werewolf is too young to be dating:googly:


----------



## pyro

crap i wonder if a washing machine motor would lift a wooden bulk head------new prop down the tubes--power supply for wiper motor kick the bucket


----------



## The Creepster

Ahh yes back in 1928...we wore onions on our belts to get a lady to go to a show...before all these "Talky" moving picture shows


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Ahh yes back in 1928...we wore onions on our belts to get a lady to go to a show...before all these "Talky" moving picture shows


That reminds me of this clip from "Singin' in The Rain":


----------



## The Creepster

EVIL.....EVIL the screen is talking.....its a ghost!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's another doggie Halloween flick:


----------



## Devils Chariot

good thing i just finish recording my voice overs, the beer i was drinking is now making me hiccup like crazy. yay pumpkin beer, your time in this world is so short.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

its 3am...finished with the haunt...still have a list of things to do tomorrow though


----------



## Bone Dancer

another all day rain o well


----------



## morbidmike

hoping I dont sound like a dork on the radio interview I gotta do today for my haunt and for nixie's web site


----------



## Spooklights

Rain again today. They're calling for showers tomorrow, but I'm hoping they hold off and go somewhere else.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

to all who may get rain you are in our thoughts and efforts to send the some dry to you!

hope it all works out!


----------



## Jack Reaper

Rain?
I wish!
I have 32" of snow in my yard, and now the wind is blowing it into drifts!
We had no fall this year.....it is already winter.
Luckily, I was able to take down all my props I had outside before the snow fell, therefor I do not have to unbury them.
I really feel for all the people here in the Denver/front range area who worked like hell to create such awsome yard displays, only to watch them get buried...broken...or blown away by this WINTER storm.....this could put kind of a damper on anyone doing this next year.
BUT....this is one of the reasons I rarely set up until Halloween itself.
You know you are in Denver when it snows on Halloween, and you are bar-b-queing on Christmas.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, October 30, is:

Frankenstein Friday - last Friday in October 

National Candy Corn Day 

Mischief Night


----------



## Spooklights

Mischief Night! Gee, I haven't heard of that since I moved to Pasadena. When I still lived in the city, somebody's garbage can would end up on top of the electric pole by our house every mischief night. They don't seem to do that here in Pasadena. What a shame.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

unfortunitely, it will rain here tomorrow night, so my light show is a no go, but i am going to my cousins house who is doing a party and a haunted maze for the kids to help them out. i won't be back till Sunday so I want to wish everyone happy haunting! good luck to everyone! :jol: :lolkin:


----------



## Spooklights

Have a good time, Dark Angel; Happy Halloween!


----------



## Bone Dancer

All I am going to do on Sunday is sleep.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> All I am going to do on Sunday is sleep.


You get an extra hour, too, because this is the weekend that clocks are set back an hour


----------



## Hauntiholik

October 30th is also:
* Haunted Refrigerator Night
* Create a Great Funeral Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've seen scary things in my refrigerator sometimes


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

45 minutes till the actors shiw up for makeup and a run through...so exciting


----------



## Draik41895

RoxyBlue said:


> Sorry, Draik, for appearing not to care - I should have followed up after asking for more information. Being turned down by a girl is sometimes a sensitive issue for a young man, although you didn't seem to be too upset.
> 
> And yes, a 14 year old werewolf is too young to be dating:googly:


Ah yes, im not that upset,just because shes not allowed doesnt mean she wont be eventually

and to follow up your second comment,Dang!


----------



## GothicCandle

Computers which are completely dead have a wonderful resurrection solution. You push a button(which button depends on what brand of PC you have.) That'a right, a simple button. You push it multiple times and it takes you to a screen which asks if you want to completely delete all the files on your computer, and restore the factory settings. Yep, this is for computers which truly are dead(by virus) because anything on the computer is deleted forever(including the virus!). But, if you have no other choice then it's helpful. So I had done this to my Dell computer and it's worked well for a while, however it has been acting funny lately(I think it has a new virus, even though it has "great" anti-virus, it apparently isnt that great) and one thing it is doing is it turns off when I plug my camera in to put photos on the computer. So, because I need a computer to print photos for halloween this year I decided to take another computer I have, push the button to fix it, and use it(yay just like brand new!) However, since this computer is an hp(And this computer i did it on before was a dell) it requires you to push a different button. When I used the Dell version(Ctrl while tapping f11 as the computer turns on) it didn't work. So, I called HP to ask a simple question, Which button do I push??? Sounds simple? think again....HP told me it was simple to do and they could, and would tell me which button to push IF I payed them 55$$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I spent 20 minutes on the phone asking them why they couldn't just tell me. They spent 20 minutes saying they would tell me, for 55$ but I also had to pay 60$ for anti-virus(uhhh why? the computer will NEVER be on the internet. With no interaction with other computers, then it is impossible to get a virus!) and they kept telling me about all this software I "Need" I just wanted to know what button to push!!!!! Well, after 20 minutes of being told I wasn't allowed to know I hung the phone up, got on the internet using this computer, looked up the information and bam! my other computer is as good as new. Was it really that hard to tell me I need to push F8 multiple times as the computer turns on??? Doesn't seem hard. And that bit of information is NOT worth 55$!!!!! When I did it to my dell computer, their tech support told me for free!


----------



## morbidmike

wish the wind would die down


----------



## GothicCandle

I found my charger for my camcorder!!!!!!!!!!! yay!!!!! I can take VIDEO of my haunt!!!! yay!!!!!


----------



## IMU

Brought most of my stuff back into the garage at 11:45pm last night because it starting misting (like water from the sky isn't really rain unless the weatherman says it is). Not using the fog machines, talking skull, peeper or the animated ship's wheel. Gonna be a wet Halloween this year


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do I have to get out of bed?


----------



## GothicCandle

I'm awake!!! Let's start haunting!!!


----------



## Spooklights

Up and at 'em....It's raining here already, so we need to move some things to make rooom for the big umbrella. We're setting it up like a Gypsy tent, with a fake crystal ball and tarot cards, etc. Won't be able to use my skeleton in the coffin this year; don't want it getting ruined by the wet. I'm just waiting to see if it keeps raining or not, and how many TOT's show up.


----------



## Bone Dancer

The wind last nite took out the mausoleum, not sure I can get it back up and still be ready for the party. O and my phone is out but the dsl works (?).


----------



## beelce

My party was last week, and all went well....this week, while all you guys are running crazy with the last minute details, I'm going to someone else's haunt....ahhh...no pressure on the big night!!...feels good....

Hope you all have a wonderful night...HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Jack Reaper

Happy Haunting.......I am just gonna relax this year....hand out candy...hit a couple parties......no biggie...


----------



## GothicCandle

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR Rain PLEASE stop!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

This flu is kicking the a$$ of me and all my friends & their kids. 102 fevers are not fun. Shame on the gov't. for not making sure we had flu vaccines in time. It takes about a week to get over it. Dang...that's a lot of missed work & schoolwork. My daughter (5 year old) is so sick, she can't even stay awak for more than an hour or two. Poor thing.

e


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Poor thing is right Debbie.


----------



## Spooklights

Everything is all set up. We're just waiting for the TOT's to start coming. Provided the rain gives us a break, that is.


----------



## The Archivist

Today is my friend's birthday, that's right he was born on Halloween. It comes as no surprise that he loves this holiday and all that is associated with it. If I'm lucky he'll invite me down to the last run of the Ghost Train. If not, I think I'll haunt around the mall and scare some kids that way.


----------



## Spooklights

Well, it did rain on and off, but that didn't stop our TOT's from coming around as usual. At least the weather was warm this year, and it didn't rain all that much. We just got finished bringing in things that couldn't stay out overnight, and now it's time for something to eat besides candy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm with you, Spooklights - what with doing nearly all the set up today (and teardown), we never really got around to eating dinner. We did manage to enjoy some wine while taking the night shots after the TOTs were gone....and got clear pictures in spite of the alcohol


----------



## Night Watchman

I had a Mars Bar for dinner while my kids ToT.


----------



## Spooky1

Our neighbor had a kids party and then they all came over to Trick or Treat at our house (their first stop). They all sang Happy Birthday to me (while I was dressed as a Reaper :xbones and brought us spider cup cakes, yum.  I'm having the cup cake right now.


----------



## debbie5

Had a surprise..a friend drove up from NJ (4 hours!) to spook me and some other local friends. Her hubby dressed up very real, but nuts/creepy looking and tried to come IN MY HOUSE...(duh- good thing my 357Magnum isn't loaded).He toally creeped me out and FREAKED me out. It was good to GET scared, instead of always scaring others. It was a wonderfully warm day but absolutely POURED as soon as five o'clock/TOTIng started. I DID end up decorating the outside of the house full tilt- but no cemetery/yard stuff. I like how it came out- much different from how I usually set stuff up. No pics- sorry. Too crazy of a night. Youngest DD still very sick, so my focus was elsewhere tonight. Hope everyone has a good turnout. We actually had a lot of kids even with the rain & scaled back set up. 

And Happy Birthday to Old Man Spooky1. Could ya start LOOKING your age now, please?? Sheesh!


----------



## GothicCandle

almost everyone said how awesome my haunt was. Most years I get some people who look at say "thats cool!" but mostly I get "Where's my candy" and then they leave without looking at anything. But this year, with the help of the paper! almost Everyone stayed and looked around, even after they got their candy, and in some cases, even when we had ran out of candy and had none to give them!!!!! It as so awesome! I can only think of two bad points

My feet hurt from not sitting down much, always messing with the haunt, perfecting it, or talking to people while we walked around the haunt.

I can't get my make up completly off....My eyebrows are stained grey(they were blackish purple) and I have blue sparkles all over my face...

But it was worth it!!! EVERYONE loved the haunt!


----------



## smileyface4u23

My feet are killing me...and I have so much work to do tomorrow to put all this stuff away...but it is so worth it - We had a great night.


----------



## pyro

halloween was great-started about 5pm , pizza , soda, chips , veggie platter all set up on the picnic table ---bon fire goin on in the pit. about 10 people hanging out while i gave out treats and sent the TOT thru the haunt. my wife and a few other adults went TOTing with all the kids. weather was nice but the wind picked up , 1/2 way thru the night someone stole one of my clown heads ,my younger daughter was pissed . so was i thats the 2nd one this year. all ended around 10 pm and ended with a bang . kids did there chalk out lines in the drive way and in the street , then the silly string fight even the adults got into that one. now the grand finally--mausolium did a tumble wind picked upreal bad and the rain came down-- yep a big mess to clean up today,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, na its going to wait im not doing nothing today


----------



## morbidmike

haunt went great ton's and ton's of tot's couple of folks drove 30 to 45 minutes just the trick or treat our house cause they seen the house on tv others heard me on the radio interview I did what an awsome nite super cold though but at least the rain and wind quit lots of people huddled around the fire pit in the driveway to keep warm


----------



## The Archivist

Decided to go to the mall last night, nothing but two car vs. car collisions in my neighborhood. Storekeepers told me that they ran out of candy within the first two hours. My severed arm prop was a big hit. Scared the crap out of several parents. Kids not so much, they seemed to take it in stride a lot better than the adults.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Heading over to Halloween USA monday,

So how is it my dsl works but I got nothing on the phone (no dial tone at all)?


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> I can't get my make up completly off....My eyebrows are stained grey(they were blackish purple) and I have blue sparkles all over my face...But it was worth it!!! EVERYONE loved the haunt!


Post a picture, Gothic


----------



## Draik41895

so im gonna put some pics up later,when i get home from my uncles.I came here at about 11:30 at night after all the trick or treating was over and every one was tired,event though i didnt get to sleep until like 4.It was very successful,and even though i wasnt there the whole time(cant stop me from ToTing) but on peice of candy per person and the amount that was gone when i got back told me there were many ToTs. I was suprised, there were crowds of costumed people walking around I didnt even know that many lived here.I also got to scare a few people,Yay!!!

I have just been informed by my dad that Both Charlie and Sylar have died today.They were both old,and not very well taken care of before I got them.Im just glad I could help them live better for the time I had them. what a horrible way to end this Halloween season


----------



## The Archivist

Bone Dancer said:


> Heading over to Halloween USA monday,
> 
> So how is it my dsl works but I got nothing on the phone (no dial tone at all)?


Dad says they're common carriers but the phones have a filter and work independantly.


----------



## GothicCandle

this morning we found pumpkin seeds scattered in my driveway... We didn't use any real pumpkins this year....then we found a zip lock bag half full of seeds....no one had any when we were open so apparently someone looked at my haunt with the lights off and the animatronics turned off....
haven't really checked yet but i hope they didnt steal anything...


----------



## debbie5

Sorry about the deaths, Draik.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

back to work after 4 days off...lame!


----------



## smileyface4u23

I so dread going back to work tomorrow...


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

that makes two of us


----------



## Hauntiholik

November 2nd is....

* Deviled Egg Day - celebrates the hors d'oeuvres that is common in France, Germany and the United States.

* Plan Your Epitaph Day - a day to decide what to write on your gravestone.

* National Traffic Directors Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, now I want a deviled egg:googly:


----------



## fick209

Hauntiholik said:


> November 2nd is....
> 
> * Deviled Egg Day - celebrates the hors d'oeuvres that is common in France, Germany and the United States.
> 
> * Plan Your Epitaph Day - a day to decide what to write on your gravestone.
> 
> * National Traffic Directors Day


That's kind of funny, have a party I have to go to tonight and I was put in charge of the hors d'oeuvres and deviled eggs are 1 of the things I prepared last night.


----------



## Spooklights

I guess I'll snack on some deviled eggs while I write my epitaph.


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe my epitaph will be, He was done in by a Deviled Egg.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here is an epitaph for a deviled egg:

There once was an egg named Neville
Who really enjoyed a good revel
But he drank too much beer
And it cost his life dear
And now he has gone to the devil:devil:


----------



## The Creepster

Ohhh the cops are here...


----------



## morgan8586

Anyone seen or heard from Slimy?


----------



## Draik41895

crap i need a title for my haunt thread,any ideas?...didnt really give it a name...


----------



## Draik41895

how do you create an album, it doesnt make sence


----------



## Hauntiholik

Draik41895 said:


> crap i need a title for my haunt thread,any ideas?...didnt really give it a name...


How about "Draik's Haunt 2009"?



Draik41895 said:


> how do you create an album, it doesnt make sence


How do I use albums? << CLICK


----------



## Draik41895

oh my,didnt see that on,thanks


----------



## The Creepster

I wonder if this is flammable


----------



## Draik41895

of course it is,if you dont believe me try it out


----------



## debbie5

I wonder what will happen if I eat this??


----------



## Draik41895

it will light on fire,if you dont believe me you can try it


----------



## debbie5

Does anyone want my parents?? They live in Crazytown....go visit them.

If I wasn't in the will, things would be SO diffferent. ARRGGhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
I'm gonna go live in a cave.


----------



## Draik41895

sure,ill take them.I think ill go watch trick r treat now


----------



## debbie5

Thanks, draik. But I still want to go live in a cave, k?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, November 3, is Housewife's Day and Sandwich Day.


I wonder if that means housewives have to make sandwiches for everyone? If so, would someone make a chicken walnut salad on croissant for me?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Rest a few more days, then go out and start getting the shop back in order. I got a half a box of iron finials that I still couldnt find out there someplace. Need to get the paint in the house so it doesnt freeze this winter.


----------



## Death's Door

The Creepster said:


> I wonder if this is flammable


Are you trying to light your farts on fire?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, Da Weiner!:googly:


----------



## The Archivist

Just finished reading the 2001: and 2010: books. Interesting author notes in both. Amazing what has transpired with/around/because of that author. Sometimes I wonder about some people.

I've started planning the layout and construction of my first mini-scene. It's gonna have an overall footprint of 1 foot cube and feature an obelisk and a peeper along with some other tombstones. Will probably light it with fiber optic cables since even the smallest LED is too bright. Now the question is, where do I find free fiber optic cable with a diameter of about 1/64 to 1/32?


----------



## RoxyBlue

My boss' dog just went under his desk and managed to step on the power button on the strip his computer is plugged into, causing the computer to go off and whatever he was working on and hadn't been saving to disappear. Am I evil for finding that really amusing?


----------



## The Archivist

No, you're not evil, Roxy. Hopefully that will teach your boss 1 of 2 things. Don't bring the dog, or barring that, use a guarded switch box over the power button. Easy to setup.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We'll keep the dog (it's a dog friendly office, and I bring mine in, too) and he'll just have to learn to SAVE his work frequently


----------



## GothicCandle

Moms is the other room, on the phone with my aunt. and though I am not eavesdropping it is hard not to hear her. Mom just said that she got me 80$ worth of Halloween props for 20$ at the store today(after halloween sales) for christmas gifts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!! I wonder what she got me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

Stupid gravity...how I hate you


----------



## GothicCandle

My mom is in the guest room down the hall wrapping my Halloween Christmas gifts....she turned one on and it's moaning, she cant figure out how to turn it off... lol...but doesn't want me to come help her because then the gift wouldn't be a surprise...lol


----------



## GothicCandle

The Creepster said:


> Stupid gravity...how I hate you


"Ah gravity, thou art a heartless bitch" - Sheldon Cooper, Big Bang theory.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You have a cool and thoughtful mom, Gothic


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> You have a cool and thoughtful mom, Gothic


Yes she is most awesome!


----------



## debbie5

That clip is pretty funny. A show about physicists!?? You gotta be kidding me!! LOL.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> That clip is pretty funny. A show about physicists!?? You gotta be kidding me!! LOL.


It's awesome! It's on every Monday right after two and a half men. It's in it's third season. Amazingly funny!!! And Sheldon is the best!


----------



## The Creepster

Ahhh full moon


----------



## Draik41895

twas yesterday my friend


----------



## The Creepster

No right now.....


----------



## Death's Door

Nice pic Creepster! Last night I went for a jog after work and the moon was still full and was orange - it was a beautiful sight.


----------



## The Creepster

Da Weiner said:


> Nice pic Creepster! Last night I went for a jog after work and the moon was still full and was orange - it was a beautiful sight.


Thanks... under a full moon is one of my favorite times to run


----------



## The Archivist

Ya know folks, the problems that Darkangel has been having with her mom, security problems that we've all been having has completely convinced me that we haunters should have our own town somwhere. Imagine how nice that would be.  We'd be able to leave our decorations up all year, creativity would flow, and think of how realistic our displays would be! I bet if someone were to look for the right info, that person would be able to secure the land, deal with the regulations and stuff. I would love to start building...aah, aren't dreams wonderful?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm pretty sure I may not want to live in the same town as some of the weirdos here, bunch of pagans keeping odd hours and putting dead things on their lawn. There outta be a law against those types:googly::jol:


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm pretty sure I may not want to live in the same town as some of the weirdos here, bunch of pagans keeping odd hours and putting dead things on their lawn. There outta be a law against those types:googly::jol:


Hey....you wouldn't want to be my neighbor?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Hey....you wouldn't want to be my neighbor?


LOL, you're number 1 on my list of "Folks to Watch Out For":googly:

Just kidding, you can come live in the shed. It's not insulated or weatherproof, but it only leaks when it rains.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Looking forward to taking a rest and maybe get that mess in the shop cleaned up.


----------



## The Archivist

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, you're number 1 on my list of "Folks to Watch Out For":googly:
> 
> Just kidding, you can come live in the shed. It's not insulated or weatherproof, but it only leaks when it rains.


Rain? What's that? I've heard descriptions before but have never experienced it? It has something to do with falling water right?


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, you're number 1 on my list of "Folks to Watch Out For":googly:
> 
> Just kidding, you can come live in the shed. It's not insulated or weatherproof, but it only leaks when it rains.


I like sheds...they remind me of where I spent my childhood


----------



## morbidmike

why am I watching ed edd and eddy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Archivist said:


> Rain? What's that? I've heard descriptions before but have never experienced it? It has something to do with falling water right?


Yes...unless there are birds flying overhead, then it might be something else


----------



## Draik41895

The Creepster said:


> No right now.....


nice pic,definately awesome,but the fact is the second was full,yesterday was just a really close waning gibbous


----------



## debbie5

I see a full moon everyday. Wanna see it?? Very gibbous & pale....frosty,too.

SORRY!! (running away from moderator spanking & Time Out corner....)


----------



## Draik41895

haha ewww!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Hey- Jack Horkheimer ain't got NUTHIN' on me....


----------



## Draik41895

Comment my threads gosh dangit !!!!!I think ill make a thread for Vibria and the tombstones in the showroom, after batman forever is over of course


----------



## debbie5

Did you watch "V" last night??


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Did you watch "V" last night??


omg was it on? i love that movie! one of the best!

funny story. i was shopping on ebay today while looking for a present for my significant other. i was bummed because that one item you want kept getting snatched away from me.

so i went looking at other listing. i found one for christmas stockings and just when i was feeling my worst. that Ebay song from Wierd Al came blasting through my speakers. i've not laughed that hard in so long!

and the frustraition was soon forgotten!


----------



## GothicCandle

Dark Angel 27 said:


> omg was it on? i love that movie! one of the best!
> 
> funny story. i was shopping on ebay today while looking for a present for my significant other. i was bummed because that one item you want kept getting snatched away from me.
> 
> so i went looking at other listing. i found one for christmas stockings and just when i was feeling my worst. that Ebay song from Wierd Al came blasting through my speakers. i've not laughed that hard in so long!
> 
> and the frustraition was soon forgotten!


V is a new tv show, not a movie. I watched it, it was AWESOME! It's about aliens(V stands for Visitor)

edit: Okay, it's a move too, but I don't think that's the one debbie5 was talking about.


----------



## Bone Dancer

So is the the "V" showing now a remake of the one that was on about 15 years ago or what. I havent taken the time to check it out yet.


----------



## Draik41895

A while back I found a sight of dark christmas carols.a guy was selling a cd of them I think.I appear to have lost my way there,anyone want to help?


----------



## GothicCandle

Bone Dancer said:


> So is the the "V" showing now a remake of the one that was on about 15 years ago or what. I havent taken the time to check it out yet.


your'e dating yourself...15 years ago? I looked up those movies, they were made in 1983 and 1984...lol. But yes, I haven't seen the movies, but the info that imdb.com gave it seems that this new tv show is a remake of the made for tv movies in the 80s.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> A while back I found a sight of dark christmas carols.a guy was selling a cd of them I think.I appear to have lost my way there,anyone want to help?


Could it have been a Dr Demento CD? They're more funny and twisted than dark.

Amazon.com: Dr. Demento Presents: Greatest Christmas Novelty CD: The Chipmunks, Spike Jones, Allan Sherman, The Singing Dogs, Elmo and Patsy, Yogi Yorgesson, Cheech and Chong, Kip Adotta, Wild Man Fischer, Gayla Peevey: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51K4F9427JL


----------



## debbie5

Now Gothic, be nice to Bone Dancer...once ya hit 40, the brain cells give up the ghost on a daily basis.
BD: weren't we 16 just a few years ago?? (sitting on porch in rocking chair, knitting hats for the indigent....).


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks Deb. I think my short term memory stopped working about 20 years ago which makes for a kinda time gap.


----------



## Hauntiholik

November 5th is...

* Guy Fawkes Day - It commemorates the Gunpowder Conspiracy of 1605 led by none other than Guy Fawkes, a member of a group of Roman Catholic restorationists who formed the plot. The Gunpowder Conspirators of England, in an effort to replace Protestant rule, were attempting to blow up Parliament when they were caught with 36 barrels of readied gunpowder. Needless to say, a stop was put to their plan, and they were brought to justice.

Oddly enough, member countries of the United Kingdom celebrate this holiday with bonfires and fireworks. Many in England consider this day to be their version of Halloween.

* National Men Make Dinner Day - the day that the men are in charge of making dinner, so you may want to invest in a good fire extinguisher. Since, cavemen discovered fire men have been grilling meat, but grilling does not count on National Men Make Dinner Day. It is only one day so men put on your chef hat and give the cook for your family a break.


----------



## Death's Door

Hmmm.....National Men Make Dinner Day.....I guess hubby will be heating up the leftovers tonight for dinner instead of me!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> * National Men Make Dinner Day - the day that the men are in charge of making dinner, so you may want to invest in a good fire extinguisher. Since, cavemen discovered fire men have been grilling meat, but grilling does not count on National Men Make Dinner Day. It is only one day so men put on your chef hat and give the cook for your family a break.


Hmmm, I must be a slacker because Spooky1 seems to celebrate this holiday frequently

He made butter curry chicken last night, and I made mashed cauliflower to go with it.


----------



## Spooky1

I ended up getting an HD camcorder before Halloween. It takes great low light videos, but it does tend to blur with movement. The down side is nothing reads the files except the program that came with the camera. I'll have to find a program to convert .MTS files if I want to post any videos I shot (the files are huge too).


----------



## morbidmike

thinking I dont understand what spooky is talking about


----------



## Death's Door

morbid mike said:


> thinking I dont understand what spooky is talking about


I'm glad you said it first. :googly:


----------



## Death's Door

My hubby has to wash his hunting clothes yesterday so he finished up some clothes that were going to the washer before his hunting clothes. I thought this was thoughtful of him. 

So this morning I thanked him for doing a load of wash and he said not a problem and then proceeds to tell me that he didn't put any laundry detergent in the load of wash before he washed his hunting clothes. I look at him and asked why would you do that? With a straight face and totally convinced by his actions he states, "I didn't want the smell of laundry detergent on my hunting clothes so I didn't use laundry detergent on the load of wash that I put in before my hunting clothes. Anyway, you should use laundry detergent every other time when washing clothes, some of the laundry detergent is still in the clothes."

This was my look at this response:


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> thinking I dont understand what spooky is talking about


Translation:

"I got this great camcorder so I could take low light pictures and videos of our yard haunt, then found out that the format of the video file the camera uses (.mts) will not play directly in Windows Media Player on my computer unless I find _another_ program that will let me convert the .mts files to something that WILL be playable in Windows Media Player".


----------



## Devils Chariot

I hate proprietary file types. and chargers. mpeg and usb/mini usb = perfect world.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Devils Chariot said:


> I hate proprietary file types. and chargers. mpeg and usb/mini usb = perfect world.


Like phone chargers - we have so many unusable phone chargers here at the office. It's such a waste. No excuse for that not being standardized a long time ago (which, I believe, is now finally going to happen).


----------



## Bone Dancer

Da Weiner said:


> My hubby has to wash his hunting clothes yesterday so he finished up some clothes that were going to the washer before his hunting clothes. I thought this was thoughtful of him.
> 
> So this morning I thanked him for doing a load of wash and he said not a problem and then proceeds to tell me that he didn't put any laundry detergent in the load of wash before he washed his hunting clothes. I look at him and asked why would you do that? With a straight face and totally convinced by his actions he states, "I didn't want the smell of laundry detergent on my hunting clothes so I didn't use laundry detergent on the load of wash that I put in before my hunting clothes. Anyway, you should use laundry detergent every other time when washing clothes, some of the laundry detergent is still in the clothes."
> 
> This was my look at this response:


Your hubby is not the only one that does that. There are differing schools of thought about it like most things. But I have know my brother to hang his hunting cloths outside for a week or so after they were washed for that reason.


----------



## Death's Door

Bone Dancer said:


> Your hubby is not the only one that does that. There are differing schools of thought about it like most things. But I have know my brother to hang his hunting cloths outside for a week or so after they were washed for that reason.


Yes BD - I'm aware of the rituals of hunting. The issue that concerns me is that he didn't put any laundry detergent in with the first load of wash (his work clothes, my clothes, my stinky yard clothes, his stinky skivvies) before he washed his hunting clothes. With that thought, I remember folding these clothes thinking they were clean and putting them away in the drawers. I guess I will find out sooner or later is I see spots that should not be there (lack of laundry detergent) or if there is a fate stinky smell (again lack of laundry detergent). I guess when I open the drawers and the clothes start to walk by themselves - I can dismiss it being a paranomal phenomonon!


----------



## The Archivist

In response to the V thing earlier, I took a look at the show. Aside from some special effects, the movie plot was the same as the crappy show from the 80s. I guess its true, that there are no more original ideas left anymore for the whole mysterious aliens coming to our planet thing. Maybe what we need is an ACTUAL visit from these people. 

On another thing, I came up with a nice drawing of a Sopwith Camel for my brother (he's a pilot in USAF), here's the photobucket link: http://i373.photobucket.com/albums/oo172/kgfinkel1976/CamelJockey.jpg


----------



## debbie5

Why can't I euthanize myself??


----------



## The Creepster

Good hygiene is overrated


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> November 5th is...
> 
> * Guy Fawkes Day - It commemorates the Gunpowder Conspiracy of 1605 led by none other than Guy Fawkes, a member of a group of Roman Catholic restorationists who formed the plot. The Gunpowder Conspirators of England, in an effort to replace Protestant rule, were attempting to blow up Parliament when they were caught with 36 barrels of readied gunpowder. Needless to say, a stop was put to their plan, and they were brought to justice.
> 
> Oddly enough, member countries of the United Kingdom celebrate this holiday with bonfires and fireworks. Many in England consider this day to be their version of Halloween.


REMEMBER REMEMBER THE 5TH OF NOVEMBER
OF GUN POWDER TREASON AND PLOT
I SEE NO REASON WHY GUNPOWDER AND TREASON
SHOULD EVER BE FORGOT

My dad is retired airforce Major. when we were in England i remember being taught the poem in class. even though i was only about 6 there i still remember the bonfire we went to and the burning effigy (sp?) in the flames.


----------



## Draik41895

RoxyBlue said:


> Could it have been a Dr Demento CD? They're more funny and twisted than dark.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dr-Demento-Presents-Greatest-Christmas/dp/B00000348G


nope,It was way dark sounding, and all instrumental


----------



## Dr Morbius

I am addicted to Hulu.


----------



## Dr Morbius

SuFiKitten77 said:


> _*My rambling for the day .. I wish that my future family by marriage wasnt acting so childish. My dad and future step mom went to pick up some of her things and the little bastards JUMPED my dad!! Dad had to go to police station and fill out report, and there wedding is tomorrow. Comes down to the fact that there free ride is over and they are actually going to have to go out and get a job and make a living. Hope they don't show up tomorrow .. could be more trouble *_


Does anybody else see this very old post in 3D? it looks to me like the blue is in back, and the red pops out forward. Am I just seeing things? Maybe I need to see an eye DR? you have to stare at it for a while to see the effect, at least I do. It's kinda freaking me out.


----------



## IMU

Started putting away my suff last night. Still have some things still drying out in the garage. Not as bad as first thought, but it still makes me a bit sad to have to toss out a few things. Might have the rest put away by tonight ... fingers crossed.


----------



## Death's Door

Thank Goodness its Friday!!!! I went home last night after the gym, got a shower and into my pjs and didn't do a damn thing except heat up leftovers/clean up the dishes and watch tv. I think this Halloween decoration cleanup is going to take longer than expected.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr Morbius said:


> Does anybody else see this very old post in 3D? it looks to me like the blue is in back, and the red pops out forward. Am I just seeing things? Maybe I need to see an eye DR? you have to stare at it for a while to see the effect, at least I do. It's kinda freaking me out.


When I stare at it long enough, the word in red seems to move _back_ behind the plane the blue wording is on. Must be a consequence of the cataract surgery:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> When I stare at it long enough, the word in red seems to move _back_ behind the plane the blue wording is on. Must be a consequence of the cataract surgery:googly:


It has more to do with the contrast between the two colors. The difference is enough that your eye and brain translates it into being at two distances and is have trouble focusing. Most optical illusions work that way. Either that or your going nuts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> It has more to do with the contrast between the two colors. The difference is enough that your eye and brain translates it into being at two distances and is have trouble focusing. Most optical illusions work that way. Either that or your going nuts.


I'm pretty sure I'm sane; not so sure about that Doc Morbius guy:googly::jol:


----------



## The Creepster

Sanity is overrated


----------



## Hauntiholik

November 6th is....
* Saxophone Day
* Marooned Without a Compass Day


----------



## The Archivist

Haunti, WHERE do you find these tidbits of info??!! 

Currently at the library, trying to find any books on making miniatures. One book.  I guess its true what I've heard, since the advent of the modern internet and fast computers with USB ports for thumbdrives, the need for libraries is fast becoming obsolete! I'm having a hard time trying to find any information on creating realistic miniature leaf litter for a 1/12 scale scene.


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Archivist said:


> Haunti, WHERE do you find these tidbits of info??!!
> 
> Currently at the library, trying to find any books on making miniatures. One book.  I guess its true what I've heard, since the advent of the modern internet and fast computers with USB ports for thumbdrives, the need for libraries is fast becoming obsolete! I'm having a hard time trying to find any information on creating realistic miniature leaf litter for a 1/12 scale scene.


have you tried coarse oregeno or loose leaf tea?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Archivist said:


> Haunti, WHERE do you find these tidbits of info??!!


She may look at the same site I use:

http://www.holidayinsights.com/moreholidays/index.htm


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> She may look at the same site I use:
> 
> http://www.holidayinsights.com/moreholidays/index.htm


Nope. I use a different site


----------



## pyro

Dr Morbius said:


> Does anybody else see this very old post in 3D? it looks to me like the blue is in back, and the red pops out forward. Am I just seeing things? Maybe I need to see an eye DR? you have to stare at it for a while to see the effect, at least I do. It's kinda freaking me out.


na your right doc-- ever see a blue car with red pin stripes screws with your eyes big time


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

almost done with tear down!

my dad retired yesterday 28.5 years as a police officer


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

...im sad now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aw, don't be sad, Bloodshed. Next Halloween is only 358 days away


And congratulations to your dad!


----------



## The Creepster

I need to go and paint my windows


----------



## Hauntiholik

Are you going to paint them black?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...I have to hide what I am really doing.....nosy neighbors....wanna come over and see? LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

That sounds even scarier than Halloween, Creepster


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Creepster said:


> Yes...I have to hide what I am really doing.....nosy neighbors....wanna come over and see? LOL


That would make me a nosy neighbor wouldn't it?


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> That sounds even scarier than Halloween, Creepster


Indeed......but curiosity killed the cat right.....but the cats are safe cause I love kitty cats



Hauntiholik said:


> That would make me a nosy neighbor wouldn't it?


Nah Haunti.....not you....cause your in the "safe" listLOL


----------



## scareme

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> almost done with tear down!
> 
> my dad retired yesterday 28.5 years as a police officer


Tell your dad Congratulations and give him a pat on the back from me.


----------



## debbie5

Thinking about making a tissue mache head of George Washington, using all my snotty tissues....

FEVER: day 6.
Please kill me now.


----------



## GothicCandle

went to the Asian store that's in town today, I got(japanese) fudge filled cookies that have printed pictures of koalas on them. they are yummy and cute. lol

at the store there was a brand of chocolate which it's wrapper had a picture of Motzart on it...thats quite random I think...lol Classical composers on chocolate.....


----------



## morbidmike

.....today will be a great day sun no wind or rain sweeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## pyro

i have no energy to put the haunt away


----------



## morbidmike

you can come over and rake my leaves it takes less energy for me if you do it


----------



## morbidmike

yeah !!!!!!! all props dismantled and put away for a while I can park in the garage again hoooray for my pickup


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's an absolutely gorgeous day here today - sunny, cool, and a little breeze. Now we get to spend it raking leaves

Speaking of leaves, the timing of Halloween and the dropping of brightly colored leaves on the ground couldn't have been better. They added so much to our haunt pictures which we still need to get posted.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mmmmm, 65 and sunny, just a bit windy though.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Been outside all day raking leaves, cleaning out the pool, walking the dogs getting the veggie garden ready to rotovate... just having a little break then it's back outside to finish all of the autumn jobs. It's in the mid-70's and absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## Hauntiholik

66 here  75 yesterday. Hard to believe we had all of that snow last week.


----------



## The Creepster

weather is overrated


----------



## Hauntiholik

November 7th is...
* National Bittersweet Chocolate with Almonds Day
* Book Lovers Day


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> November 7th is...
> * National Bittersweet Chocolate with Almonds Day
> * Book Lovers Day


what kind of books?:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

I feel my relationship with books is personal. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got some homemade beef barley soup about ready to come off the stove - mmmmmm!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm done for the day. did some writing and posted up another chapter. now i can relax.

for fun, i'm planning on putting my costume on again this time with the makeup and getting a better picture! don't know when but i'll be making time for it!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Owww my back! Where's my advil!


----------



## morbidmike

this new transformers movie is really cool


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well, the party is over for another year. Not much of a mess to clean up tomorrow. We all had a good time. And one of the nice things is that when the party is over, I am already home and can just go plop in a my chair and relax. I'm sleeping in til noon tomorrow too.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

havent stayed out this late in a while! or been drunk either haha...fun times...which means tomorrow an only be a bad day...lets hope not though its 330am and im goin to sleep


----------



## morbidmike

....wow I feel fine happy and chipper wait that sounded wierd angry and inraged yeah thats the ticket


----------



## Jack Reaper

Finally got all the leaves where they belong...in the compost!
Now I await my neighbors leaves which will end up there also!


----------



## The Archivist

GC, you do realize that everytime you have chocolate, you're eating at least 7 insect parts? That makes you an insectivore! Just some food for thought and cause I love messing with you. 

Thanks DC, for the suggestion of using tea leaves or oregano for leaf litter. That should work out well. I now figure that the scene dimensions will be about 10"Wx10"Hx6"D, with the scale about 1:12. From what I've determined that is normal dollhouse scale. I'm also going to use just "found" materials for the fenceline and other parts for the graveyard scene. The scenes I want to do will be 1) graveyard, 2) FCG, 3) PGE, 4) TCT. Or maybe I'll do all of them combined into one. Idk right now. First item on the list is to find an appropriate box to use. I wonder if I ought to make a paper mache pumpkin to house the scenes...what do you folks think?


----------



## Spooklights

The Archivist said:


> GC, you do realize that everytime you have chocolate, you're eating at least 7 insect parts? That makes you an insectivore! Just some food for thought and cause I love messing with you.


I mentioned this to my Sister, and she replied "That's ok, it's all protein." Charming. :zombie:


----------



## GothicCandle

The Archivist said:


> GC, you do realize that everytime you have chocolate, you're eating at least 7 insect parts? That makes you an insectivore! Just some food for thought and cause I love messing with you.


lol, yep, and one jar of peanut butter is allowed (no more) then 9 whole grasshoppers(Crushed)

it's a fact of life. but being that I do not purposefully eat animals, I am still vegetarian.


----------



## nixie

GC- Happy to see a fellow vegetarian here!! I'm primarily vegan, but I wrestle with mac-n-cheese, spinach artichoke dip, and chocolate.


----------



## debbie5

After 8 days, fever is finally gone!! YAY! Man, that was scary. And incapacitating. 
Now back to our regularly scheduled programming (washing dishes, cooking, leaf raking, laundry...the usual).


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy has come down with a bug (flu?) of some sort. She had a fever last night. Hope it isn't what you had Debbie. She was feeling a little better this morning.


----------



## IMU

It's Monday ...


----------



## Death's Door

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> almost done with tear down!
> 
> my dad retired yesterday 28.5 years as a police officer


Congrats to your dad and his years of service!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Jack Reaper said:


> Finally got all the leaves where they belong...in the compost!
> Now I await my neighbors leaves which will end up there also!


I can relate to this post. This is my second time cleaning up my neighbors leaves from my yard. Takes approximately 2 hours for this task. I will probably be doing this another four times this year!


----------



## Death's Door

IMU said:


> It's Monday ...


I wish I had off today. Last weekend was a very for me:

Saturday:
got up at 4:30 am with hubby to pack lunch/breakfast for fishing trip
Dropped off the truck for maintenance/repairs at Meineke
Took down the cemetary fence
Took down the screen house
Pulled the pumpkin patch (frost got to it)
Mulched leaves for 2 1/2 hours
Box more Halloween inside decorations and put them in the basement
Picked up truck from Meineke
Went to fabric store
Made dinner

Sunday:
Boxed up more Halloween inside decorations and put them in the basement
Took down and packed away my Spooky Town display 
Assemble the pumpkins from the pumpkin patch on the front porch - took pictures
Took pictures of hubby's deer (150 lb 8 pointer)
Stored the boxed in correctly in the storage area (felt like I was playing Tetris there for a bit)
Remove all tables and recliners/chairs from living room and proceeded to shampoo the rug
Made my lunch for Monday
Made dinner

I think I had a productive weekend. I'm kinda glad to come to work so I can get a break!


----------



## Spooklights

I've played box-Tetris myself, very often when putting away Halloween decorations. Thankfully, all of ours are down for the year.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Put away Halloween stuff and cleaned the house all weekend. Felt a little be blue so I stacked some props around the TV and watched The Blob. Only felt a little better.


----------



## DeathTouch

I don't feel so depressed after taking all the props down like I normally do.


----------



## Hauntiholik

November 9th is....
* Chaos Never Dies Day - a day set aside to reflect on just how crazy life can be

* International Guinness World Records Day


----------



## The Archivist

Found more books at library on how to make miniatures. Amazingly, yet sad, there is nothing written after 1979. You'd think that SOMEONE would do a modern rewrite or create something new! Got my WW meeting today. I think I lost more weight, yet to be seen. It's funny, everytime I put on my pants and use suspenders, it feels like I'm wearing baggy clown pants.  

Family is weird. My parents and I got together with my grandfather, aunt and uncle. Aunt is an out and out racist who blames Katrina on the "3rd generation welfare types" (you know whom I'm referring to.) Thinks that the gov't is too involved with her life (extreme Republican) and gets nasty when you back her into a corner during a debate. Actually called my dad an idiot! Naturally we left and went home at that moment.

Makes me ashamed to be related to her.


----------



## Death's Door

The Archivist said:


> Got my WW meeting today. I think I lost more weight, yet to be seen. It's funny, everytime I put on my pants and use suspenders, it feels like I'm wearing baggy clown pants.
> 
> Family is weird. Makes me ashamed to be related to her.


Good luck with your WW meeting. I know it feels good to lose weight. Been there done that! Keep up the good work! Let us know your progress.

As far as family thing - you are not alone. It's a shame but they don't even know they are pushing you away. I can get along with strangers better than family most of the time.


----------



## Death's Door

The Archivist said:


> Found more books at library on how to make miniatures. Amazingly, yet sad, there is nothing written after 1979. You'd think that SOMEONE would do a modern rewrite or create something new!


If all fails try Barnes and Noble Bookstores. I'm sure you can find books more updated.


----------



## Bone Dancer

The Archivist said:


> Found more books at library on how to make miniatures. Amazingly, yet sad, there is nothing written after 1979. You'd think that SOMEONE would do a modern rewrite or create something new!


Have you given any thought to doing a book yourself. Would make a great off season project for you. Getting a book published today is a lot easier then it use to be. Or even make it an ebook. Something to think about.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Went out and moved the leaves around for an hour or so. Weather looks good for the rest of the week so maybe I can get the yard work done. Started taking down the indoor props today. Doing it a little at a time so there isnt an abrupt change, that and its all the faster I work.


----------



## morbidmike

why am I outta town again!!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

morbid mike said:


> why am I outta town again!!!!!


Geee Mike. are the cops after you. And more to the point is there a reward posted.


----------



## Spooky1

Finally got most of the decorations put away.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yesterday was my mom's 82nd birthday, which I celebrated by being down and out with a fever


----------



## Spooklights

There's a lot of that going around right now. Feel better soon, Roxie!


----------



## morbidmike

I was wondering what happend to ya Happy B-day Roxy MOM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, MM! My only dilemma now is that I was bitten by a deer tick less than a month ago and the symptoms of the early stages of Lyme disease are very much like flu, so now I don't know what I had:googly:


----------



## nixie

Roxy- eeek! Hope your feeling better soon!


----------



## The Archivist

Write my own book, hmmm... thats a great idea BD. I'm good at writing stories, had two articles published in the local Daily News (unpaid, but I don't care). Hmmm... Got a problem with my eyes, I have a fuzzy, almost worm-like trail in one small section of my eye. It disappears though if I look at anything bright, but shows up full force if I look at anything with a dark contrast against a light surface. Its weird and annoying, cause I still have normal vision...


----------



## Spooky1

Archivist, you might want to have that checked out. It could be a detached retina.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Archivist said:


> Write my own book, hmmm... thats a great idea BD. I'm good at writing stories, had two articles published in the local Daily News (unpaid, but I don't care). Hmmm... Got a problem with my eyes, I have a fuzzy, almost worm-like trail in one small section of my eye. It disappears though if I look at anything bright, but shows up full force if I look at anything with a dark contrast against a light surface. Its weird and annoying, cause I still have normal vision...


You may have a vitreous separation, and the wormy trail would be caused by the movement of the separated vitreous humor across the retina. It's something that should be looked at by an eye doctor, because in some instances a vitreous separation can lead to a retinal detachment.


----------



## The Archivist

Great Roxy, something else that's going wrong with me. I never had these problems when I was heavier!!  
On top of everything, I can't afford insurance so I'll probably have to go to the ER and wait forever to see someone who can't do anything for me.


----------



## The Creepster

Fire fixes everything.....I could touch it up for you


----------



## The Archivist

Ahh, creepster. You are SO appropriately named!!


----------



## The Creepster

The Archivist said:


> Ahh, creepster. You are SO appropriately named!!


I know huh...well its not easy I can tell you that My cats tell me to put salt on everything to fix it...but I think fire would work muck better.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> I know huh...well its not easy I can tell you that My cats tell me to put salt on everything to fix it...but I think fire would work muck better.


You're actually not too far from reality. The first time I had a retinal detachment occur in my left eye, the specialist I went to looked at both eyes, saw some weak spots in the retina on the right side (which has had a vitreous separation for years), and stabilized them by doing the equivalent of spot welding with a laser so as to minimize the chances of getting a retinal detachment in that eye.


----------



## The Archivist

Creep, I think its time to get out of the house for a while if you think you're able to understand what the cats are saying.

I would love to have this problem alleviated but like I said earlier, no money and no insurance.


----------



## The Creepster

To think too....My mind says burn it BURN IT ALL...see never doubt advice from the mind of a unstable individual that is called Creepster:googly:


----------



## The Archivist

You got WAY too much time on your hands. ya know that right?


----------



## Draik41895

My cousin broke his arm today,and his parents are out of town so my grandpas been with him at the hospital all day.we were, as always, going to go to karate today, and still would be able to if my back wasnt hurting every 10 seconds.I have scoliosis, and im due for another x-ray on the 23rd but it just started to hurt me more.I had to do the twelve minute run in P.P. today,but my back kept hurting so i didnt run to my full potential. I was going to go iver to target today and buy my friend a gift, before they run out, and was gonna take my jar full of coins to the machine to exchange it. Maybe I'll go out tomorrow since theres no school. * Owww my back!*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry you're not feeling well, Draik Is it safe to run when you have back problems?


----------



## Draik41895

im not sure,im probably not gonna do P.E. for a bit


----------



## spideranne

I hate non-daylight savings time. I finally have time to do actual yard work, but it's too dark to get anything done.


----------



## The Creepster

yard work is overrated....as well as daylight savings time


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Archivist said:


> Creep, I think its time to get out of the house for a while if you think you're able to understand what the cats are saying.
> 
> I would love to have this problem alleviated but like I said earlier, no money and no insurance.


Maybe you should call your senator and representative and demand they vote for a robust public option. If we had one, you wouldn't have to go blind, broke, or both.


----------



## The Creepster

Volcano's are overrated


----------



## debbie5

Umm..if you do have a detached retina and you don't get it fixed, you WILL go blind in that eye. Your "eyeball jelly" inside of your eye will all leak out. Most states have pretty high income thresholds for people to buy some sort of State sponsored health care....


----------



## nixie

My mom had surgery yesterday to remove a tumor from her kidney. Her doctor was able to remove it all and save her kidney. We will find out this week if it was cancer, but her doctor said that since they were able to remove it all, it shouldn't make a difference going forward. She was up and sitting tonight and feeling ok, considering.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ok Archivist, call social services and check to see if you can get medicad or medicare. And then see if they will cover the surgery. This may take some time so be ready. In the meantime you can start the research for the book. Find all books on the subject and look for any forums on the subject too. Google for any other sources of info as well. Stage one, review all current data. I am wondering if an eye patch while your working would make it easier. It may make it less bothersome. (Parrot is optional). 
Check an see if there is a community action or other state or local group and ask them what may be available to you for the eye surgery.


----------



## Devils Chariot

eyesight is overrated (beat you to it creepster)

but um yeah what all these thoughtful adults said will probably get you a faster result Archie. Hope you can get in sooner than later, and good luck on the book.


----------



## Tralan

"Yes, Tell me. What would Bennet do?" Oh hellz yeah, boy-ee! And an added bonus, the Haitian was there and will be again next week! Now, if they could find a way to bring back Adam Monroe, my life would be complete.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have SO got to catch up on the episodes of Heroes sitting on our DVR


----------



## RoxyBlue

nixie said:


> My mom had surgery yesterday to remove a tumor from her kidney. Her doctor was able to remove it all and save her kidney. We will find out this week if it was cancer, but her doctor said that since they were able to remove it all, it shouldn't make a difference going forward. She was up and sitting tonight and feeling ok, considering.


Spooky1's dad went through surgery some years ago for removal of a malignant tumor from a kidney. I hope your mom's surgery wasn't as invasive - he was practically cut in half to get at the tumor site, as he described it


----------



## Spooky1

nixie, may your Mom have a speedy recovery. My Dad actually had one kidney removed back in the early 90's, due to cancer. He's still chugging along on one.


----------



## Tralan

RoxyBlue said:


> We have SO got to catch up on the episodes of Heroes sitting on our DVR


Everyone I know hates the show or complains about it. I think I am the only human being alive who loves the show and only has one complaint: they killed off Adam Monroe. Oh, and not enough Haitian.


----------



## debbie5

I am going to see Rockappella Saturday night. I still don't understand why they are not famous-er.
Hopefully, I won't be coughing then...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tralan said:


> Everyone I know hates the show or complains about it. I think I am the only human being alive who loves the show and only has one complaint: they killed off Adam Monroe. Oh, and not enough Haitian.


We still enjoy it, but you're right - most everyone else we know who used to like it don't watch it now.


----------



## Draik41895

Tralan said:


> Everyone I know hates the show or complains about it. I think I am the only human being alive who loves the show and only has one complaint: they killed off Adam Monroe. Oh, and not enough Haitian.


you mayy be the only _human_, but not the only _thing_.I love the show,I usually watch it on hulu the next day


----------



## Jack Reaper

I posted a story of me and a Bighorn Ram today and it did not post...what gives?


----------



## The Creepster

Storys about rams are overrated


----------



## Jack Reaper

Kinda like the St.Louis Rams???? Bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## The Creepster

or the Broncos...told you once they started to play real teams they would fall apart


----------



## Spooky1

Jack Reaper said:


> I posted a story of me and a Bighorn Ram today and it did not post...what gives?


I don't think this is that kind of forum.


----------



## debbie5

Lmao...


----------



## Hauntiholik

Jack Reaper said:


> I posted a story of me and a Bighorn Ram today and it did not post...what gives?


I didn't do it.


----------



## The Creepster

I like falling down


----------



## Draik41895

and I like being on all fours, but dont take it the wrong way


----------



## Dark Angel 27

sorry i haven't been on here much. it seems the drama llama followed me home...if it wasn't so good at hiding i'd have killed it by now...

found out the night before halloween that my dad has cancer. (kind of put a damper on things) i've not been in my right mind since then. found out last monday that after some tests that he's either stage 3 or 4 of the cancer.

he's having surgery next month and my sister and i are going up to MI for Christmas and will be there the day before he goes in.

lots of mixed emotions since we don't have the best father/daughter relationship at the moment. not sure how i'll handle it.

Lots to think about


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cancer sucks!

So sorry to hear about your dad, DA. I've been through the cancer thing myself, as has my youngest sister and now a brother-in-law. Knowing you have family support definitely helps.

What type of cancer was he diagnosed with?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

gettin caught up on my hauntcast...called out from work today


----------



## The Archivist

BD, thank you for the suggestions, I WILL definitely look things up. Thanks to all for the great ideas. Last time, I checked I think I do have something from Olive View Medical, but not sure what it is. (parents set it up) 

Tralan, have you ever seen Hayden Paniterre (sp?) in a bikini? I got pics. She's a babe!! Also, have you ever seen the goof shots? She's a total crackup. She gets this owl look going when she pulls a practical joke and tries to look innocent when caught.


----------



## Dixie

For some reason, can't stop thinking about plans for Haunt 2010 this morning - mind racing like it was already September or something... want to figure out a way for a little kids area for all the little kids that are too scared to come to the door.... how to do that without ruining the integrity of the scary haunt... thinking about taking the neighbor up on her offer to use her entire front yard - woohoo! so much room to get to build new stuff and put out - could certainly make a cute little kid land in her yard, but... CRAP, where to store TWO yards full of stuff?!?!

Maybe a call to the doctor for some xanax might be in order. LMAO.


----------



## The Archivist

Don't worry Dix, you'll figure it out. Just take a deep breath, hold and slowly release.

Forgot to mention earlier, I went on a long walk yesterday from my apartment to the mall (~2 miles), three laps around the mall including the alcoves (~1 mile,each I think), then back to my apartment. NONSTOP!! Amazing thing is that I'm not sore and my feet/ankles aren't in pain like usual. Damn, I love losing weight!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You da Exercise Man, Arch!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thats great Arch, good going. Soooo, how did you lose all this weight anyway. And more to the point would you consider losing some of my extra weight.


----------



## Death's Door

Good for you Arch! Glad to hear your exercising. Walking is the best exercise you can do.


----------



## Spooky1

Way to go Arch. Keep up the good work.


----------



## The Creepster

weight is overrated...


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Friday the 13th to everyone. 

TJ Fri13 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1

Dark Angel 27 said:


> sorry i haven't been on here much. it seems the drama llama followed me home...if it wasn't so good at hiding i'd have killed it by now...
> 
> found out the night before halloween that my dad has cancer. (kind of put a damper on things) i've not been in my right mind since then. found out last monday that after some tests that he's either stage 3 or 4 of the cancer.
> 
> he's having surgery next month and my sister and i are going up to MI for Christmas and will be there the day before he goes in.
> 
> lots of mixed emotions since we don't have the best father/daughter relationship at the moment. not sure how i'll handle it.
> 
> Lots to think about


Sorry to hear of the bad news, DA. Our thoughts are with you and your family. Try to stay positive and just do what you have to do. Roxy found humor helped her get through her treatments (she watched lots of the 3 Stooges).


----------



## nixie

My mom's comming home from the hospital today!! She had a rough time after surgery to remove a tumor from one of her kidneys, but is starting to feel a bit better. So glad she's going home!!


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## The Archivist

BD, been doing Weight Watchers since Februrary of this year. That's how I've been losing weight in addition to the walking. Creepster, I'm beginning to think its time to up your medication...

Before Creepster says anything, sneezing in NOT overrated! Last night, I had a sneezing fit; when it was over I noticed that the vision problem was GONE!! Don't know how or why but just glad its over. At least for now.

Got the preliminary planning done for the miniature scene. Definitely going with the haunted scarecrow/pumpkin patch scene. By far it's the easiest design requiring the fewest mechanical parts. Found some more books in the library system on making miniatures, having them transferred to my branch. This is when I wish I had my own personal library, so that I could live up to my screen name!! I've also determined that if I stick to the 1/4" = 1 foot scale then I can find a whole lot more material than any other scale. (For the model railroading enthusiasts, that would be O scale)

I will be documenting every step, including the design and construction of interim items such as the furniture and the vegetation. Should be an interesting season this year!!


----------



## The Creepster

medications are overrated...

sneezing....not overrated...especially when some one sneezes so hard they hit their head on something


----------



## Spooky1

Almost time to go home. It's been a slow Friday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Almost time to go home. It's been a slow Friday.


Let's see, if we both left our workplaces right now, you'd be home a good 20 minutes before me

I think I'll work on our slideshow of Halloween pictures tonight.


----------



## Devils Chariot

when you party on thursday night, it makes friday feel like an extra day that was tacked onto the week. What a drag of a day. I think I'll go have some armenian food. That should make me feel better. and I'll get some red vines at 7-11. that'll be a treat.


----------



## pyro




----------



## Jack Reaper

The Creepster said:


> or the Broncos...told you once they started to play real teams they would fall apart


 Schadenfeuden much??


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## The Archivist

I have a problem with today's female generation. Who taught these girls it's ok to go out in public wearing clothing only fit for a clown in a circus? When I was at the mall on my walk the other day, I saw a mid-teenage girl wearing BRIGHT yellow leggings, BRIGHT blue mini dress, white undershirt and one of those half waist jackets (brown I think). I was wondering to myself what circus did she escape from? I think this is a case of spare the child and slap the parents!!

In addition, I also saw several girls wearing ratty old clothes with nicely done make-up and hairstyles. I can understand if you have gotten this done and were hurrying home to get into more appropriate clothing, but these girls were window shopping!!

Finally, why do females always travel in packs? I have never seen girls travel alone, even at the mall. They even seem to go to the bathroom in groups. 

To all of the haunters with girls, or are girls; please help me understand the logic and reasoning behind this madness.


----------



## Hauntiholik

People who live in glass houses should not throw stones.


----------



## kermat13

I'm thinking how lame it is to have a mandatory post count before you can enter chat


----------



## nixie

Archivist-The quirks you are addressing apply primarily to teenage girls and not the female population in general. As a former teenage girl, and as the parent of one, I can attest to the fact that teenage girls are a species all their own. They are temporarily removed from their status earthlings. There is no explaining or understanding them. Just stand back and marvel... lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

kermat13 said:


> I'm thinking how lame it is to have a mandatory post count before you can enter chat


Lame? It keeps out the trolls and we like people to contribute to the forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Archivist said:


> I have a problem with today's female generation. Who taught these girls it's ok to go out in public wearing clothing only fit for a clown in a circus? When I was at the mall on my walk the other day, I saw a mid-teenage girl wearing BRIGHT yellow leggings, BRIGHT blue mini dress, white undershirt and one of those half waist jackets (brown I think). I was wondering to myself what circus did she escape from? I think this is a case of spare the child and slap the parents!!
> 
> In addition, I also saw several girls wearing ratty old clothes with nicely done make-up and hairstyles. I can understand if you have gotten this done and were hurrying home to get into more appropriate clothing, but these girls were window shopping!!
> 
> Finally, why do females always travel in packs? I have never seen girls travel alone, even at the mall. They even seem to go to the bathroom in groups.
> 
> To all of the haunters with girls, or are girls; please help me understand the logic and reasoning behind this madness.


Okay, I'll take a shot at this

1) Bright, mismatched, or odd combinations of clothing - Those girls were simply taking a break from a rehearsal of the musical "Godspell"










This type of clothing was typical of the era ('70s) and the brighter, the better.

2) Ratty clothing - Ah, now those young ladies were obviously involved in a remake of "Flashdance", a film from the '80s in which torn clothing was taken to new fashion heights by Jennifer Beals:










Fashionable torn clothing is also favored by young males, particularly among theater types, but it's possible you don't notice the boys.

3) Traveling in packs - purely defensive. A woman alone is immediately assumed by men of less than delicate and polite background to be "available", and as such, she is often the target of unwanted attention.

I would explain the "going to the bathroom in groups" thing, but all women are sworn to secrecy about that.


----------



## The Creepster

explanations are overrated


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Archivist said:


> I have a problem with today's female generation.
> 
> Yep I'll agree you have a problem
> 
> Who taught these girls it's ok to go out in public wearing clothing only fit for a clown in a circus? When I was at the mall on my walk the other day, I saw a mid-teenage girl wearing BRIGHT yellow leggings, BRIGHT blue mini dress, white undershirt and one of those half waist jackets (brown I think). I was wondering to myself what circus did she escape from? I think this is a case of spare the child and slap the parents!!
> 
> Your just a fashion nazi. Lighten up Tim Gunn.
> 
> In addition, I also saw several girls wearing ratty old clothes with nicely done make-up and hairstyles. I can understand if you have gotten this done and were hurrying home to get into more appropriate clothing, but these girls were window shopping!!
> 
> It's called grunge man, it's been going on for like 15 years... man.
> 
> Finally, why do females always travel in packs? I have never seen girls travel alone, even at the mall. They even seem to go to the bathroom in groups.
> 
> Because men will try to rob, rape, kill, or otherwise hassle them. Hey! why are you looking for lone girls!!???


Happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## debbie5

Don't oogle them too much, Arch. That would be creeperweird.

I don't understand them either. My explain-it-if-you-can thing is their obsession with taking photos of themselves with cell phones. I was at a Ween party with a gaggle of 14 year olds, and they spent (wasted) 3/4 of the party taking pics of themselves with their cell phones, rearranging their hair, then taking MORE pics...putting lip gloss on & MORE pics....

Too much navel-gazing, IMHO.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

archie....the first mistake was trying to understand girls, primarily teenagers. 

the torn clothing....its a style from that 80's that has come back from the dead...its called punk....and by the way, it is over rated as i'm more of a metal head anyway.

As for women traveling in packs. its a survival extinct that never really went away. I'm no delicate flower anyway. I'm brave enough to shop on my own and men are too scared of me to try and approach anyway.


----------



## Spooky1

I think bad fashion sense is protected under the First Amendment of the Bill Of Rights, Archivist. I don't think I'd want everyone in the US dressing like maoist China. It's the excessively baggy clothes that always bugged me (pull up those pants you kids).


----------



## Dark Angel 27

tomorrow i have to go in for a test that requires fasting. i hate fasting! ahhhhh! 

on another note, i did get around to pulling out my costume (which i never put away) and did up my makeup. i think it looks better this way anyway. (that's the avatar)

my computer is slowly dying...it no longer plays youtube vids anymore...at least not until it decides it wants too. but that could also be because i have satilite internet...which also sucks...i really miss my cable internet!!! :crykin:

thanks for all the concerns everyone!


----------



## debbie5

Welcome To Page 1000!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mmmmm a thousand pages of unstructured thinking.


----------



## GothicCandle

yay! one thousand pages of useless, random, ponderings...lol


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

glad to be apart of this milestone in randomness


----------



## The Archivist

I guess you're right DA27, trying to understand the female species is like wondering why dogs howl at the moon...

Hey GC, I read this saying, "I'd be a vegetarian if Bacon grew on trees!!" How true 

Spooky, I never said I wished everyone would dress like each other, but hey, a little common sense please. Bright yellow and bright blue DON'T go together!! (Unless you're a clown for Halloween)

Ever notice how fasting makes everything seem slower?


----------



## pyro

kermat13 said:


> I'm thinking how lame it is to have a mandatory post count before you can enter chat


it keeps the riff raff out---- plus if your true to us then you can wait


----------



## The Archivist

We humans are an interesting species. Yeah, right... we plain old nuts!!

As a follow-up to my earlier posts about why teenage girls dress the way they do, I would greatly appreciate it if you folks wouldn't call me a nazi. I lost family to them, and it hurts whenever someone calls me that. I'm just conservative when it comes to public clothing decency ideas. If the female half wants us men to treat them with respect, they should dress for it. 

As for the idea that I'm creepy to be looking at teen girls, I notice things because I have an eye for design.


----------



## debbie5

No- I didn't mean you're creepy for looking at girls!
Just don't want it to get TO the creeper stage..LOL.


----------



## The Archivist

Ok, but for the record, I don't think there's anyone creepier than Creepster. I think its time for someone to open his windows to let some fresh air into his place...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

The Archivist said:


> Ever notice how fasting makes everything seem slower?


It does. I hate doing it. And the damned nurse who drew the blood was none to gentle either. most nurses pull the needle out slowly so that i don't bleed too much....but not this nurse! she all but ripped out the needle and i bled more then i expected it too. not to mention that is made me hiss in pain.



The Archivist said:


> If the female half wants us men to treat them with respect, they should dress for it.


true...but even when we do there will still be men that step out of their boundries. I appreciate and respect men that hold open doors for me in public but there are those that don't know what 'no' means. but then some women are the same way. It's a shame that kids today aren't taught proper manners like I was taught. its a damn shame.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

The Archivist said:


> Ok, but for the record, I don't think there's anyone creepier than Creepster. I think its time for someone to open his windows to let some fresh air into his place...


 You do that he may just disolve into particles and blow away.....

as for me, I went out and did some shopping dropped some 40 bucks for my nephew's present. And then i bought one for my neice...and just a question about that.

My niece Katie wants one of those 'whoopsie do' dolls for christmas...and i thought on hearing it that it was one of those babie dolls that try to walk...

I couldn't be more wrong...its a doll that craps it's daipers and pees. would someone please tell me why that's supposed to be fun?

I seem to remember that all those times I had to change a diaper we're not fun..it was stinky, smelly disgusting and dangerous chore....why would anyone want one of those? have the toy makers finally scraped the bottom of the barrel on this one?


----------



## Draik41895

The Archivist said:


> I guess you're right DA27, trying to understand the female species is like wondering why dogs howl at the moon...


You ever tried howling at the sun? It's boring, plus theres to much noise in the day to be heard nicely. Duh


----------



## Spooky1

goth by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nice spooky1

and your right draik. i tried howling at the moon...it's fun!!!


----------



## Tralan

Dragon Age: Origins is...


AWESOME!!!! I'm glad I got an Xbox again. It makes me happy on the inside parts of me...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> I seem to remember that all those times I had to change a diaper we're not fun..it was stinky, smelly disgusting and dangerous chore....why would anyone want one of those? have the toy makers finally scraped the bottom of the barrel on this one? [/COLOR]


Dolls that pee after you bottle feed them have been around since I was a child (which was a LOOOOONG time ago). The pooping part is a slightly more recent innovation


----------



## debbie5

I think the worst was the Barbie dog that pooped and came with a pooper scooper....Ewwwwwwww.


----------



## Draik41895

debbie5 said:


> I think the worst was the Barbie dog that pooped and came with a pooper scooper....Ewwwwwwww.


its funny cause its poop is the exact same as its food


----------



## Tralan

I used to have a duck that someone crocheted for me... anyhow, you fill it with jellybeans and squeeze one out the butt like fruity flavored duck poops...


----------



## debbie5

"its funny cause its poop is the exact same as its food..."

Isn't that pretty much the idea behind all of Taco Bell's menu?
From gullet to anus with no noticeable change??


----------



## RoxyBlue

How many of you remember that donkey cigarette dispenser? Fill it with cigs, lift the tail, and it "pooped" out a cigarette for you. That one's been around for years.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I'm finally getting around to finishing a kitchen project I started a year ago - sanding and repainting the kitchen island. I think I started this project right around Halloween time last year and it got derailed by prop making. Ever try opening a drawer that is minus a drawer front? It can be quite a challenge


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

*Grandma got run over by a reindeer 
Walking home from our house Christmas eve. 
You can say there's no such thing as Santa, 
But as for me and Grandpa, we believe. *


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, now I have that song in my head!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

In know....

*Frosty the snowman was a jolly happy soul
With a corncob pipe and a button nose 
and two eyes made out of coal

Hhehehehehehe
*


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm going to have to kill you now, Jeff:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hahahahaha...it gets worse!!

*You're a mean one, Mr. Grinch 
You really are a heel, 
You're as cuddly as a cactus, you're as charming as an eel, Mr. Grinch, 
You're a bad banana with a greasy black peel! *


----------



## nixie

The king of all "stuck in your head" songs:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Arrggghhh, I'm not playing that, I'm not playing that, I'm not PLAYING THAT!:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ear Worm


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's funnier than hell, Haunti!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Part 2


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks Heather, that was great.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(sings) "I love Discovery Channel!"


----------



## Spooky1

boom-de-ya-da, boom-de-ya-da


----------



## Hauntiholik

_I love Haunt Forum 
I love the contests too
I love the freakish peeps
I love the props you do....

I love the whole world
So many kids to scare
boom-de-ya-da, boom-de-ya-da
boom-de-ya-da, boom-de-ya-da
_


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can see the album now - "The Best of HauntForum Melodies"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

there was one of those for IronStock, very cool to listen too.


RoxyBlue said:


> I can see the album now - "The Best of HauntForum Melodies"


----------



## Spooky1

I love the Haunt Forum
I love the haunts you do
I love the Graveyards
I love the prop how-too's

I love the whole world
It's such a spooky place
boom-de-ya-da, boom-de-ya-da
boom-de-ya-da, boom-de-ya-da


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm loving this!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I love the fog machines
I love the atmosphere
I love prop building
I love the cans of beer!

I love the whole world
You have a scary face
boom-de-ya-da, boom-de-ya-da
boom-de-ya-da, boom-de-ya-da


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Cans of beer" - LOL, the sign of a truly dedicated prop maker


----------



## Hauntiholik

(with input from Spooky1) It was also suggested to me that "boom-de-ya-da" should be changed to "boo-de-ya-da".


I love Haunt Forum
I love the contests too
I love the freakish peeps
I love the props you do....

I love the whole world
So many kids to scare
boo-de-ya-da, boo-de-ya-da
boo-de-ya-da, boo-de-ya-da

I love ground breakers
I love the screams and moans
I love the FCGs
I love the rattling bones

I love the whole world
Have you a brain to spare?
boo-de-ya-da, boo-de-ya-da
boo-de-ya-da, boo-de-ya-da

I love Haunt Forum
I love the haunts you do
I love the Graveyards
I love the prop how-too's

I love the whole world
It's such a spooky place
boo-de-ya-da, boo-de-ya-da
boo-de-ya-da, boo-de-ya-da

I love the fog machines
I love the atmosphere
I love prop building
I love the cans of beer!

I love the whole world
You have a scary face
boo-de-ya-da, boo-de-ya-da
boo-de-ya-da, boo-de-ya-da

I love Haunt Forum
I love the full moon sky
I love the glue sticks
The terror in your eyes

I love the whole world
Would you get off my lawn!!!!
boo-de-ya-da, boo-de-ya-da
boo-de-ya-da, boo-de-ya-da

I love vampires
I love the werewolf howl
I love creepy things
I love the pumpkin scowl

I love the whole world
Could it be nearly dawn?
boo-de-ya-da, boo-de-ya-da
boo-de-ya-da, boo-de-ya-da

I love Haunt Forum
I love the costumed TOTs
I love the candy
I love the pumpkinrots

I love the whole world
What are you supposed to be?
boo-de-ya-da, boo-de-ya-da
boo-de-ya-da, boo-de-ya-da


----------



## The Creepster

I am glad there are no "add sound" options to posting...Karaoke is overrated and should be banned


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Creepster said:


> I am glad there are no "add sound" options to posting...Karaoke is overrated and should be banned


How about I go out on my back porch and scream it to you?


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> How about I go out on my back porch and scream it to you?
> 
> It was also suggested to me that "boom-de-ya-da" should be changed to "boo-de-ya-da".


Oh yeah....want a yelling match huh?.....Then a snowball fight in bathing suits


----------



## RoxyBlue

My money is on Hauntiholik in both contests


----------



## Hauntiholik

yeah, lemme fire up the pneumatic trebuchet.


----------



## The Creepster

you wouldn't hit a fella with a kitty now would you?


----------



## debbie5

Steven Hawking singing Boom De Ah Dah!! LOL...


----------



## debbie5

Okay- so here is what I was wondering if you Uber-Googlers could find for me...remember that dance/performance art thing they did on Oprah a while back?? Where one chick in the huge crowd was dancing, then more added in & more & more 'til the whole crowd was dancing a synchronized dance?? I want to know how they did that..how did they get the people to learn the steps (perfectly!!) and what networking website did they use to post the event?? I vaguely heard something about how it was all aranged, but can't find my notes on it. Thanks in advance....


----------



## Draik41895

http://www.oprah.com/article/oprahshow/20090908-tows-flash-mob-dance

would that be it? theres a video down under it that show you how as well


----------



## debbie5

Yeah- that's it! Thanks...the only thing is that I don't see anywhere where they explain how they got all these people to join in, learn the dance, etc. I know there are flash mob websites ..I wonder how the whole thing was organized & pulled off??
Cool.


----------



## The Creepster

It was me...I control everything


----------



## Draik41895

idk,but its oprah,so...


----------



## debbie5

LOL...."so Oprah"...

I just like the performance-art part of it...not reading any "OH- look what we can do to change the WORLD" message into it!! LOL...

And yes, Creepster...you ARE the alpha and the omega....I shall offer up powdered donuts and skim milk to your altar....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, November 17, is:

Electronic Greeting Card Day - why pay for a stamp?
Homemade Bread Day - one of the best smells a house can have
Take A Hike Day - anyone you want to tell to "take a hike"?
World Peace Day - goes with the boom-de-a-dah thing


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

for you my dear:

Deck the halls with boughs of holly
Fa-la-la-la-la, la-la-la-la


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, are you trying to put another ditty in my head that will be with me the rest of the day?

I went to a cantor workshop last night and got strange looks when I started singing the boom-de-a-da thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afI5Ai0HZeA"]YouTube- Frankenstein Song[/nomedia]


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

roxy...that was adorable! hahaha
thinking part of next years doll room soundtrack too hahaha


meeting my fellow bloodshed bro at buffalo wild wings for lunch today....
jerk owes me money too... i'll let him pay!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like the part where her mom whispers "Take a bow"


----------



## RoxyBlue

The video reminds me of another song parody published in Mad magazine many years ago, also sung to the tune of "Clementine":

In the bathroom, in the cab'net,
O'er the sink whose faucets shine
There's a funny little bottle
And they call it "Iodine"
Oh you funny, oh you funny,
Oh you funny iodine
You don't taste good with a cookie
But for boo-boos, you're just fine


----------



## Hauntiholik

Next ear worms.






[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXrU1GFqYEU[/nomedia]


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the mean kitty song!


----------



## The Creepster

I like mean kitty cats.....and "Mahna Mahna" is what I hear everyday in my head...along with make sure you burn that over there:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I started singing "Mahna Mahna" in the car on the way back from the bank this afternoon. I blame Hauntiholik


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> I started singing "Mahna Mahna" in the car on the way back from the bank this afternoon. I blame Hauntiholik


"Mahna Mahna" translation; if going to the bank you must pay Creepster 35 % of your net worth


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> "Mahna Mahna" translation; if going to the bank you must pay Creepster 35 % of your net worth


Okay, check's in the mail - NOT!:devil:


----------



## The Creepster

Well I understand....but what about the starving evil kitty cats in Burma? for the price of a cup of coffee....or 35% of your net worth, you can wipe out starving kitty cats in Burma


----------



## RoxyBlue

If any starving Burmese cats show up at my door, I'll be sure to feed them, unless the dog sees them first


----------



## The Creepster

Fine I guess I will have to get money the old fashion way......intimidation/extortion


----------



## The Archivist

I'm baaacckkk!!! :devil:


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Creepster is overrated.


----------



## The Archivist

I didn't want to be the one to say it, thank you DC. I thought that would have been too mean then get zapped by typing by the Mod. Speaking of creep, your carver creep is spectacular!! I love the echo in the voice.


----------



## debbie5

Why is that little girl video now disabled?? I can't watch it....


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Archivist said:


> I didn't want to be the one to say it, thank you DC. I thought that would have been too mean then get zapped by typing by the Mod. Speaking of creep, your carver creep is spectacular!! I love the echo in the voice.


the echo is part star wars medic droid.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> Why is that little girl video now disabled?? I can't watch it....


You just need to click on the HTTP address at the top of the video box.


----------



## The Creepster

Devils Chariot said:


> The Creepster is overrated.


Indeed....but yet I am like a car accident you just can't seem to look away


----------



## debbie5

Donuts are yummy.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> Donuts are yummy.


Did you bring enough for everyone? :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did somebody say "doughnuts"?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think that was dough butt Roxy...?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I think that was dough butt Roxy...?


Eeeewwww!!!!:googly:

I see those on people every now and then. I just have to avert my eyes:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, November 18, is Occult Day. Go keep a secret or do something mysterious or something


----------



## Spooky1

Hey, it's "Married to a Scorpio Support Day". I think Roxy needs to sign on for that.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Today, November 18, is Occult Day. Go keep a secret or do something mysterious or something


and come back and tell us about it.


----------



## debbie5

Driving home from the dentist..admiring how the morning smog had burned off and it was such a cold but sunny day...AND THEN:

I saw a 400 pound, very hairy and greasy looking man cleaning his windows (from the inside) TOTALLY NAKED. Sweet mother of Jefferson Davis....


----------



## Hauntiholik

What pill cures a bulging disc? The red pill or the blue pill?


----------



## Spooky1

Debbie, thanks for burning that image in my brain. :zombie:


----------



## debbie5

Take ALL the pills. With whiskey.
Hubby has horrible back problems, too. I feel your pain....


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Driving home from the dentist..admiring how the morning smog had burned off and it was such a cold but sunny day...AND THEN:
> 
> I saw a 400 pound, very hairy and greasy looking man cleaning his windows (from the inside) TOTALLY NAKED. Sweet mother of Jefferson Davis....


You sure he was naked? Could have been wearing a wookee costume.


----------



## debbie5

Ohhhh..and the sun was so BRIGHT and BEAUTIFUL...it glistened off of his sweaty moobs....(gag). I have no issues with unbathed fat people- but in the window!?? Thank god his fat hid his ..umm...yaknow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I take it he wasn't this guy. Debbie?:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9F7TbD6rAjg"]YouTube- Window Washer[/nomedia]


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hey Deb...just got out of the shower!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That was funny Roxy!


----------



## Draik41895

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_7C0QGkiVo"]YouTube- Arlo Guthrie/Alice's Restaurant[/nomedia]

not the best recording, but a great song


----------



## The Creepster

spandex is overrated


----------



## Dark Angel 27

The Creepster said:


> spandex is overrated


so is panty hose..really not worth the trouble:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I hate the bus system around here. The route i take to my doctor's office was perfect...then the stupid idiots at the top changed everything around. I've tried 2 different routes that the website showed me...neither of them worked out....nothing looked familiar. I'm willing to bet anything that it will involve having to walk at least half a mile...I. HATE VIA!

*sigh* damn idiots.

I'm currently in a bad ass mindset. From now on, I'm gonna do what i want and screw what anybody else says. i'm so tired of obeying everyone.

I'll put up my Christmas decor early if i want to! I don't care if they say its too early!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's too early:googly::devil::jol:


----------



## Devils Chariot

oops too late.


----------



## debbie5

Thanks,Roxy & FE...FE- that IS pretty much what he looked like....


----------



## GothicCandle

I was just playing The Sims 2. With the help of cheat codes I made one of my sims fall in love with the Grim Reaper. Her number one fear is "Death of Grim Reaper" 

LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## debbie5

We need to start a Hey Look At This! thread....

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=34822708&ref=cat1_gallery_10

I want this..or want to make it.


----------



## nixie

Debbie- very cool! One of those would look great in my 16yr old daughter's new room we're building. She's doing most of the design work and that's right up her alley. I can see her saving it to use a crib mobile for her children one day... sounds like I'm kidding, but I'm not.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> We need to start a Hey Look At This! thread....
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=34822708&ref=cat1_gallery_10
> 
> I want this..or want to make it.


Pretty funny, as was this:

How to Kill a Zombie:
Step One: Aim for the head.
Step Two: Don't miss.

:googly:


----------



## debbie5

OOOooo..skuuullll wrreeeeeeeeathhhhhhh....

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?ref=vl_other_2&listing_id=31088096

See what davethedead did to me?? Got me all etsy-ied up....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, November 19, is:

Great American Smokeout - third Thursday in November 

Have a Bad Day Day (which those smokers who are trying to stop today are probably having)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

not looking forward to black friday in a week


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> not looking forward to black friday in a week


Which reminds me of this scene:


----------



## Spooky1

There's always a sale at J.C Penny's


----------



## RoxyBlue

I want to be a Xylophone Girl when I grow up:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSloa2EMUWs"]YouTube- Instant Cure for Manilow "Ear Worm"[/nomedia]


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

RoxyBlue said:


> Which reminds me of this scene:


hahahahaha yup!


----------



## The Creepster

sniffing glue is overrated


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Only if it has been over done...? 


The Creepster said:


> sniffing glue is overrated


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think that's angus young's granddad on the cello...?
?


RoxyBlue said:


> I want to be a Xylophone Girl when I grow up:


----------



## GothicCandle

you know your a haunter when:
The doctor gives you a wrist brace to help the carpal tunnel in your right wrist and you instantly think two things
I wonder how I can use it in a costume....?









THIS little thing is 49$?!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

lol GC.

today went by fast.

and tomorrow i go to my cardiologist and Bruiser goes to the vet....nice.

I'm thinking that I need to get a set of stairs built so Bruiser can get on my bed. if i don't the poor dog will likely injure himself trying to jump up on it. its like 4 feet off the ground and he can't jump that high without putting a lot of effort into the jump.

any ideas? anyone want to build one for me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

DA, try putting a sturdy box next to the bed with a small rug or large towel on it so Bruiser gets good traction. He can learn to jump on the box first, then the bed.


----------



## debbie5

Looks like Jon Lovitz on upright bass... and he forgot to take his meds.


----------



## Draik41895

nixie said:


> Debbie- very cool! One of those would look great in my 16yr old daughter's new room we're building. She's doing most of the design work and that's right up her alley. I can see her saving it to use a crib mobile for her children one day... sounds like I'm kidding, but I'm not.


I like yoiur daughter, shes my kinda girl


----------



## Hauntiholik

ear worm


----------



## Hauntiholik

November 20th is...
* Beautiful Day
* International Children's Day

* Absurdity Day - doing something that make no sense what so ever, something totally irrational and out of character for you. Be ridiculous but most of all, have fun!

* National Peanut Butter Fudge Day


----------



## GothicCandle

Hauntiholik said:


> ear worm


Ah, Hamster Dance, that came out in the 90s and it is still being talked about...lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the hamster dance


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i woke up with a text from my boss telling me to go buy breakfast burritos for everyone...screw that i dont even want to go into work today now...b*tch


----------



## debbie5

Ohhh..don't get sucked into that [email protected]! Tell her you realy can't pick up food or drinks -EVER. make up some excuse about spilling stuff or it's distracting to drive while holding stuff & you already have ADD, or you don't have the cash, etc.....I HATE when employers do that to underlings. BOOBS!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> i woke up with a text from my boss telling me to go buy breakfast burritos for everyone...screw that i dont even want to go into work today now...b*tch


Is this the same woman who sent you that picture of herself? She can buy her own burritos.

You can either diplomatically text back that you don't have the money for it or pretend you didn't see the text message until after you get to work.


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> November 20th is...
> 
> * Absurdity Day - doing something that make no sense what so ever, something totally irrational and out of character for you. Be ridiculous but most of all, have fun!


HEY thats everyday...oh wait you can't cause somewhere, someone feelings will get...we can't have that now can we.............


----------



## Nyxy

How can a person swear from the moment they meet you that they aren't looking for something seroius relationshipwise, Then the first moment that you agree with them and are tested they run home crying. Figuritively.???? There's my ridikulous thought for the day.


----------



## The Creepster

feelings are overrated


----------



## Kaoru

Feeling tired and annoyed as heck. Although it sure feels good to get the aggression out even if it is online. heheheheh!


----------



## Devils Chariot

ratings are overrated.


----------



## Draik41895

im sick, eather with swine flu or strep throat, probably the first, my sister just got over it.But now Im about to watch tinker bell and the lost treASURE with her as she just got it for her birthday.it looks awesome, and sounds like an indiana jones title!


----------



## Kaoru

Draik seems like you got some major hallucinations going with those symptoms! I'de be caerful if I were you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think the trolls look pretty cool


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's one all cat owners will appreciate:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks Roxy, those are great. "TV Dinner" hits the mark.


----------



## Draik41895

RoxyBlue said:


> I think the trolls look pretty cool


yeah, they were pretty awesome.It was kind of a let down, but i was expecting a lot, so considering that it was pretty awesome


----------



## debbie5

I have a 5 year old, and I have watched that movie (well, parts of it) so many times already....I should buy stock in DIsney. Draik- how old is your sister?? you must be a fun brother..I'll bet she worships you!

Roxy- those cartoons are funny....thanks. (The cat has a poop hole!!)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

good one Roxy!


----------



## Draik41895

debbie5 said:


> I have a 5 year old, and I have watched that movie (well, parts of it) so many times already....I should buy stock in DIsney. Draik- how old is your sister?? you must be a fun brother..I'll bet she worships you!


she just turned eleven :googly:


----------



## The Archivist

I love that cat man do video Roxy. Coming from a family of cat lovers that was right on!


----------



## The Archivist

I just got my free paint from Glidden! I'm so happy. Now I just need to get the one that I sent to my dad's place and I'm set. At least until the next promotion!!


----------



## debbie5

If there are free chimichangas anywhere, PLEASE let me know....


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Archivist said:


> I just got my free paint from Glidden! I'm so happy. Now I just need to get the one that I sent to my dad's place and I'm set. At least until the next promotion!!


Is this from the promotion back in june or is this a new one. I liek free paint!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

RoxyBlue said:


> Is this the same woman who sent you that picture of herself? She can buy her own burritos.
> 
> You can either diplomatically text back that you don't have the money for it or pretend you didn't see the text message until after you get to work.


haha no not the same manager..she quit

but i ended up texting back saying sorry no cash. no one said nuch about it when i got there


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just watched the original "How the Grinch Stole Christmas" on TV. Normally I don't want to see Christmas specials until after Thanksgiving, but I LOVE the Grinch and Boris Karloff's narration is top notch.

The drawback is, I now have the Whoville Christmas song in my head - EAR WORM!:googly:


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Just watched the original "How the Grinch Stole Christmas" on TV. Normally I don't want to see Christmas specials until after Thanksgiving, but I LOVE the Grinch and Boris Karloff's narration is top notch.
> 
> The drawback is, I now have the Whoville Christmas song in my head - EAR WORM!:googly:


What is up with Abc family show ONLY Christmas movies and yet saying that the Christmas movies(25 days till Christmas theme) isn't starting until the 1st...uhh..i think they started early. That channel has been on the TV all day(whether someone was watching it or not) and it's only been playing Christmas stuff.


----------



## GothicCandle

In my sleep, I walk, talk, not only do I talk but I have full conversations while asleep. And today, apparently, my mom got me to take a pill(an anti-biotic) This worries me because while I need this one, I wonder what else someone can get me to do? I never have any memory of this stuff, my mom just now reminded me to take "the third" anti-biotic of the day, I had no idea I took a second!!!


----------



## debbie5

(Goothhiicc....you will driiiivvvee to my hoouuussee and clllleeeaaannnn iiiitttt.....)


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> (Goothhiicc....you will driiiivvvee to my hoouuussee and clllleeeaaannnn iiiitttt.....)


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't think it works if I READ the command...you'll have to come here, wait till I asleep and say it to me.


----------



## debbie5

Christmas: I have no clue what to buy my best friend or how much to spend. She always seems to know what is the perfect gift for me, but I can never figure her out. She doesn't eat sweets, doesn't have time to read, only likes certain wines, doesn't have time for gift certificates and has every garden tool and kitchen gadget imaginable. I think her gift to me this year should be that she declare herself an Athesist so I can de-stress about the Yearly Gifting. Oui?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Deb!


Perhaps the best gift you can give her is a little time together. Does she have time for a dinner out with you?


----------



## The Archivist

Devils Chariot said:


> Is this from the promotion back in june or is this a new one. I liek free paint!


I don't think its a new one, I had to wait 8 weeks for the paint to arrive. But it's here and now I need ideas as to what to paint...:googly:

On a separate note, went to the doctor to get my vision problem checked out. It took 6 HOURS in the emergency room start to finish!! Fortunately, I got there early. Also had a psych eval so I could see if I was as crazy as I think I am. :googly: End result of the time there is I'm gonna get an MRI of my brain to see if there's anything pressing against the optic section. Hope it turns out ok. (Also been having other problems with my vision, blurriness, visual blackouts, and red/blue halo effects afterwards.)


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Christmas: I have no clue what to buy my best friend or how much to spend. She always seems to know what is the perfect gift for me, but I can never figure her out. She doesn't eat sweets, doesn't have time to read, only likes certain wines, doesn't have time for gift certificates and has every garden tool and kitchen gadget imaginable. I think her gift to me this year should be that she declare herself an Athesist so I can de-stress about the Yearly Gifting. Oui?


That don't work, Most atheists I know still want gifts at Christmas time.


----------



## debbie5

Archivist- no need for the psych eval. If you are here, you are nuts.

WHO FORGOT THEIR MEDS!!??


----------



## Devils Chariot

GothicCandle said:


> That don't work, Most atheists I know still want gifts at Christmas time.


Yeah I love gifts the most!!!


----------



## Ghostess

Bah.

Humbug.

I'm an atheist, I don't want gifts. I just want other people to enjoy their holiday without all the BS that seems to go along with it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Devils Chariot said:


> Yeah I love gifts the most!!!


Maybe I can find one of those dashboard Buddy Jesus figurines for you, DC:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

November 24th is...

* Celebrate Your Unique Talent Day - this is a day set aside to show off unique abilities. Celebrate today by sharing your talent with anyone, and inviting other to show you their talents. Note: streaking in public is not a talent 

* Evolution Day - the anniversary of first publication of Darwin's The Origin of the Species.


----------



## The Archivist

Greetings from the Burbank City courthouse where the dead come to be bored to life!! Have to spend all day here until 5pm, I say burn 'em all and let Hell sort it out!! At least I have my crossword book and I think only 1 or 2 hot chicks to observe in between naps and REALLY out of date magazines.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

finished up 1 bid for a property.
phase 1 - 3 microwave camera set ups, 18 cable drops from the roof to 1st floor, 1- 16 channel DVR and 20" LCD....phase 2 to follow...6 microwave camera set ups...phase 3...interior plus elevators...not sure what # of cameras on this one?


----------



## The Archivist

Right now I'm thinking I ought to use my appointment for a psych eval for an excuse for getting out of jury duty. I think that ought to work just fine. :devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think the only thing that gets you out of jury duty anymore is death:devil:

I've been called for duty twice. First time, my number was high enough that I did not have to go, but it meant I could be called again in two years (which I was). Second time, I sat at the courthouse for about half a day before we were excused. Got a few crossword puzzles done, had a cup of tea while I was waiting, and now can't be called for three years.


----------



## IMU

Hahaha ... Roxy said 'duty' ... :googly:

Have only been called once ... around here, it's for a whole week and as many trials as they can get to within that week!  OH ... and ya get $10 a day!


----------



## The Archivist

$10 a day? Around here its $15, though with my short attention span, get migraines from fluorescent lights, having to listen to boring lawyers/witnesses, they ought to pay me about $20 an HOUR for putting up with that crap!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> I think the only thing that gets you out of jury duty anymore is death:devil:
> 
> I've been called for duty twice. First time, my number was high enough that I did not have to go, but it meant I could be called again in two years (which I was). Second time, I sat at the courthouse for about half a day before we were excused. Got a few crossword puzzles done, had a cup of tea while I was waiting, and now can't be called for three years.


You can also get out of it if you are a mother/father who is the only available care giver of your child, though that may only work if your child is disabled or terminally ill. or if you are disabled.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could you imagine what a jury of HauntForum peers would be like if it consisted of props made by folks here?


----------



## The Creepster

Justice is overrated


----------



## debbie5

Got out of jury duty the 1st time saying I had irritable bowel syndrome (which I did have, at the time) and that the stress of the trial would keep me ....ummm..onthepot the whole time. EXCUSED!
Second time I was excused (for 5 years) as I said that if the person was arrested they must be guilty of SOMETHING as the police just don't arrest people for no reason..Heheheheheheh. EXCUSED!
I don't buy into the whole it's-your-civic-duty-to-serve thing. Sorry. It's set up like a time-wasting monkey circus and the pay is ridiculous.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I think the pay is just meant to cover your lunch. I just had to go in a month or so ago and I didn't have to serve but that was the longest most boring day ever. The federal furloughs in CA. don't make it any faster.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Having a bad heart will get you out of jury duty too, but its a bit of a extreme way to go.


----------



## Spooky1

The Archivist said:


> Right now I'm thinking I ought to use my appointment for a psych eval for an excuse for getting out of jury duty. I think that ought to work just fine. :devil:


I got to be on the jury for a double murder. I was proud to help put that guy away. It may be inconvenient, but jury duty is part of the price for us all having the right to be judged by a jury of our peers.


----------



## Spooklights

Ahhh, the smell of stuffing being mixed together! I can't wait until tomorrow!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We'll be on the road to Ohio while you're serving dinner, Spooklights


----------



## Hauntiholik

Credit cards are dangerous. Citibank sent me a notice that my interest rates are going to increase. Hmmmm I don't think so Tim. I'm going to transfer the balance to a new CC with a lower fixed rate. When filling out the CC application there was a blank for what I wanted my credit limit to be. Wow. Talk about giving you the ability to hang yourself. I chose a number just large enough to buy another classic hearse if I wanted one. MUAHAHAHA! Mine is an evil laugh.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, November 25, is National Parfait Day - as if there won't be enough calories consumed this week:googly:


Haunti, I've never heard of a credit card application letting you pick your spending limit, which gives you an idea as to how long it's been since I applied for a credit card. I've only ever had two cards (MasterCard and JC Penneys), both of which I got right after graduating from college and getting a fulltime job. I could get rid of the Penneys card since they accept other credit cards now, and have for years, but it's kind of a nostalgia thing to keep it


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wooh WHOOO.
Got the camera bids!!!

Getting closer to being out of debt...man this has been a tough year!!!


----------



## Draik41895

How to tell the turkey is done: Stuff th turkey with unpopped pop corn,stick it in the oven as usual, and when popcorn starts shooting out its @$$ Its done


----------



## Jack Reaper

Credit Cards are EVIL!!!!
Credit Card Companies are the Devil's Seed!
Credit Card Numbers are the Numbers of the Beast!

Just my oppinion!

If I cannot afford it...I do not need it!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Draik41895 said:


> How to tell the turkey is done: Stuff th turkey with unpopped pop corn,stick it in the oven as usual, and when popcorn starts shooting out its @$$ Its done


Very interesting...you ever try this? It sounds like a fun experiment! lol :lolkin:



Jack Reaper said:


> Credit Cards are EVIL!!!!
> Credit Card Companies are the Devil's Seed!
> Credit Card Numbers are the Numbers of the Beast!
> 
> Just my oppinion!
> 
> If I cannot afford it...I do not need it!


That's true! beware those credit cards....but in one since they are a neccesessity. I was thinking about trying for one incase something should happen to my dog. He is only covered in preventive care.

On another note, how is everyone doing! I know i have been gone for a while. It seems i have missed alot in my absence!


----------



## debbie5

Credit cards & stairmasters are of the devil. We have one credit card, for emergencies and etsy purchases..LOL.

I embrace my skinflintedness. I am cash only- I'm even trying not to write checks now, excpet for bills- so I can have one less thing to balance out. I'd rather spend money on the good stuff (steaks, good running shoes, small vacations to NJ shore) than interest.


----------



## The Creepster

having no money is overrated

I have a great lending plan if anyone is interested...but the penalty's are very severe.


----------



## The Archivist

Just finished a 3.5 mile walk around the park with my weight watcher group. I'm tired and can barely move. The day before that I walked to the mall. Not being able to drive cause of my eyes does have one benefit (although due to stubborn pride, I won't admit that my parents were right)!! Currently down 45.5 lbs total!


----------



## Bloodhound

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> ...man this has been a tough year!!!


 :googly: To say the very least, Jeff.


----------



## Joiseygal

The Archivist said:


> Just finished a 3.5 mile walk around the park with my weight watcher group. I'm tired and can barely move. The day before that I walked to the mall. Not being able to drive cause of my eyes does have one benefit (although due to stubborn pride, I won't admit that my parents were right)!! Currently down 45.5 lbs total!


Congrats Archivist...keep up the great work!


----------



## The Archivist

Can't wait to hit the 50 lb mark. Gonna bring a 50lb bag of cat litter to the meeting as a example of how much I've lost.


----------



## The Archivist

Before I forget, can y'all imagine if we haunters were to get together for Thanksgiving what the party decorations would look like? Or what the turkey would look like? Makes me giggle in imagination!


----------



## debbie5

I don't think we'd be eating turkey. Think it would be possibly:

Python?
zombie?
midget?
Roxy?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well the meal is done, now I need a place to hibernate.


----------



## Spooklights

Same here. Good heavens, I ate WAAAAY too much. It's all my Mom's fault; she's such a good cook.


----------



## The Archivist

I didn't. HAHA. Instead of turkey, we had country pork ribs. Much better than worrying about whether or not the turkey will be dry.

On the downside, without the carcass of the turkey, I won't have any ideas for a turkey corpse.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

black friday number 5 for me..star work in 15

as kevin McCalister would say "another christmas in the trenches"

cross your fingers i dont get trampled


----------



## The Creepster

wow baked beans with blue berry's is good


----------



## Bloodhound

65 degrees for a high today in the flatlands. 33 degrees for a high by weeks end. Go figure I have to work today.


----------



## ScareySuzie

Debating about going to MIL's today for Thanksgiving Part Deux. I have a head cold. But I sat around all day yesterday because of this stupid cold. I like my MIL and need to get out of the house!


----------



## The Archivist

Getting an upgrade for a monitor!! Dad's giving me a flatscreen instead of the old box type!! YAY Dad!!


----------



## scareme

Just getting caught up on all my reading. Step away for a couple of weeks and you get so far behind. Did anyone else hit the black friday sales? I bought season 4 of Supernatural for $15, down from $45. Oh, and picked up a couple of X-mas presents too. It can't always be about Halloween. Hope the holiday went well for all.


----------



## The Archivist

Currently working on a present for my nephews using the Stonework from Foamwork thing I found on instructables. Still haven't decided if I should use the recessed lettering path or the raised lettering path. What do y'all think I ought to do?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Heading out to another Christmas parade tonight.


----------



## The Archivist

Finished the present for my nephews. Boy, does it look good, though I can't tell the difference between the Antique and Stone White paint I used. Looks kind of like sculpted concrete.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

procrastinating putting up xmas lights


----------



## The Archivist

TBB, why not just photoshop the lights onto your house then post it in front on the fence in its own protective cover?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're baaaaacccckkkkkk!


----------



## The Archivist

YaY!!! Roxie's Back!!! But wait, what about the front and sides?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

scareme said:


> Just getting caught up on all my reading. Step away for a couple of weeks and you get so far behind. Did anyone else hit the black friday sales? I bought season 4 of Supernatural for $15, down from $45. Oh, and picked up a couple of X-mas presents too. It can't always be about Halloween. Hope the holiday went well for all.


Yah Dean & Sammy!!!


----------



## debbie5

Just realized that we never sent in $50 rebate for printer; Mr. Man thought I sent it- I thought he sent it out...guess who's gonna be on the phone with HP begging for the rebate?? 
I put up pretty much every string of holiday lights I could find. Last year, we got rid of the plethora of blow mold Santas, toy soldiers, and angels..now we are only down to 11! Holy family, 2 angels, Santa & reindeer, Frosty, another Santa with elves and 2 lampposts. In our family, Christmas means vintage (aka OLD) tacky lawn decorations. IN the house, I'm rather Martha..outside, its all shot to h*ll.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I seen one of those Charlie Brown Christmas trees at the hardware the other day. I think I may get one of those for my xmas tree this year.


----------



## Spooklights

Back from Pennsylvania. Wish I was still there.


----------



## debbie5

Feeling mentally bleh. Welcome to winter.

Bleh.


----------



## Spooky1

Things have slowed down here lately. I've been off the forum for 6 days and I've only got 80 posts to go through. 

I managed to pick up a cold while we were at Roxy's folks for Thanksgiving. WTH, This this the second cold this season. I never have two colds in one year.


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1, repeat after me:
Bleh.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hope ya feel better spoooky.. just got over one too


----------



## Ghostess

Today is a good day to take down Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ghostess said:


> Today is a good day to take down Halloween.


LOL, and I thought we were bad because we still haven't stored everything away yet


----------



## Death's Door

Been off from work since Thanksgiving and actually enjoyed the whole time off. I refuse to do the Black Friday thing so I decorated the inside and outside of the homestead. On Saturday me and the hubby went to the tree farm and tagged our tree, paid for it and will pick it up on Dec. 12th. Will be working on the cookies and chocolate covered pretzels this weekend. So far so good with keeping up with the "Things to do list for Christmas".


----------



## debbie5

All done shopping. Prices are crazy this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, December 2, is National Fritters Day


----------



## Spooklights

Well that's good, because we had fritters with dinner. Maybe we can have national pizza delivery day tomorrow?


----------



## debbie5

What's a fritter??


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> What's a fritter??


In a nutshell, food coated with batter and then fried. Here is an explanation courtesy of Wikipedia:

"A fritter is any kind of food coated in batter and deep fried. The word comes from the Latin *frīctūra ("frying") by way of Old French and Middle English. It can refer to a dessert, a side dish or a main course food.

In British fish and chip shops, the fish and chips can be accompanied by fritters, which means a food item (such as a slice of potato, a pineapple ring, an apple ring or some mushy peas) fried in batter. Hence: potato fritter, pineapple fritter, apple fritter, pea fritter, etc.

Small cakes made with a primary ingredient, mixed with batter and fried, are found in many American cuisines. "Corn fritters" and "apple fritters" are well known, although the American apple fritter is unlike the British one. Fritters may use regular flour, cornmeal, or a mix. Clam cakes and crab cakes are varieties of fritter."


----------



## fick209

damn, I am so craving an apple fritter right now


----------



## debbie5

how do you fritter an apple? I would think that would need some kind of dough...(off to look at food network website). I make a mean fried dough....but on the porch so it doesn't stink up the house. Want some??


----------



## debbie5

Dang it is battered apples! Now I know what to do with all these too-soft-for-eating-fresh apples I have in the basement. 
This looks like the best one: http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/cda...5149_RECIPE-PRINT-FULL-PAGE-FORMATTER,00.html

This kinda kills my healthy eating mantra....


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you want something really tasty, try deep fried, beer-battered zucchini slices - YUM!!!!


----------



## fick209

debbie5 said:


> Dang it is battered apples! Now I know what to do with all these too-soft-for-eating-fresh apples I have in the basement.
> This looks like the best one: http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/cda...5149_RECIPE-PRINT-FULL-PAGE-FORMATTER,00.html
> 
> This kinda kills my healthy eating mantra....


That looks damn close to the recipie I use, I know I've never use the apple brandy and I don't recall lemon juice in mine. Now I have to go buy some apples.

Never tried deep fried beer battered zucchini, sounds good!


----------



## Devils Chariot

damn you all now I'm hungry (grumble). Must forage for donuts now!


----------



## nixie

Battered, deep fried pickles. It sounds awful, but they are actually delicious! A tavern near my house specializes in them. Yummmm...


----------



## fick209

battered deep fried pickels are AWESOME!!! I go to MN state fair just for them every year (the very cool haunted mansion is the 2nd best thing there)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Devils Chariot said:


> damn you all now I'm hungry (grumble). Must forage for donuts now!


Make sure they're battered, deep fried donuts


----------



## Devils Chariot

RoxyBlue said:


> Make sure they're battered, deep fried donuts


apple fritters are donuts.

Aren't donuts empty fritters?


----------



## The Creepster

Deep fried angioplasty with a triple bypass are good with that as well:googly:


----------



## debbie5

But what better death than a painful chest and lack of oxygen, all due to doughnuts!!??

Do they have a DIY vein stent website online? Maybe I can save a few bucks....


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Do they have a DIY vein stent website online? Maybe I can save a few bucks....


Otaku is good at hacking things - maybe you can work something out



Devils Chariot said:


> Aren't donuts empty fritters?


That's deep fried, battered air:googly:


----------



## Kaoru

H1N1 is a pain in the ass. Terror got it then our daughter and I'm glad I didn't get the worst of it since I was taking Tamiflu. Kept me away from being online for a bit over a week. Glad I'm back online and gotta work double time to get things done now. Fun! fun!


----------



## debbie5

I've been coughing since October 15th. Doc has run out of ideas/meds, told me I just have to wait it out. NICE.

Adn why can't I upload my dang avatar??


----------



## The Creepster

Just do some drop sets......no time for coughing.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Adn why can't I upload my dang avatar??


Under Edit Avatar, do you have it set for "Use Custom Avatar"? Maybe it got unchecked at some point.


----------



## debbie5

There we go!! Thanks...(winking).


----------



## debbie5

What's a drop set?? My torn rotator cuff is acting up again..I pulled it out VACUUMING, of all things. Once you hit 35+, it's all naprosyn & expensive sneakers....

(who took my towel!!??)


----------



## The Creepster

debbie5 said:


> What's a drop set?? My torn rotator cuff is acting up again..I pulled it out VACUUMING, of all things. Once you hit 35+, it's all naprosyn & expensive sneakers....
> 
> (who took my towel!!??)


yes you have to watch out for those vacuums..they can be tricky. I could tell you about drop sets but if you hurt yourself with a vacuum.....did your towel look like this one?:googly:


----------



## debbie5

LOL. Okay- it's 48 degrees & I need to go & get my old plants out of the community garden before the Garden Gestapo beats me with my own tomato cage. See ya! (who gardens with a wool scarf on???!?)


----------



## The Creepster

Hmmmm beating with tomato's....bet that makes a pretty good gravy


----------



## fick209

debbie5 said:


> What's a drop set?? My torn rotator cuff is acting up again..I pulled it out VACUUMING, of all things. Once you hit 35+, it's all naprosyn & expensive sneakers....


crap, is that what I have to look forward to in 2 yrs?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

wooo whooo.
1st check of 3 arrived. need to get my guy out next week to run cables for me.
I would really like to get this done before Christmas.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

is it bad i want to just steal a light up deer out of someones yard so i dont have to wait to make a werewolf


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> is it bad i want to just steal a light up deer out of someones yard so i dont have to wait to make a werewolf


PROP THIEF !!!! (pointing fingers at you as an inhuman scream is emitted from mouth):zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> is it bad i want to just steal a light up deer out of someones yard so i dont have to wait to make a werewolf


I believe doing so will guarantee coals in your Christmas stocking:googly:


----------



## debbie5

LIT ones.


----------



## debbie5

These seem like good gifts for a teen/tween/cougar...

http://www.etsy.com/shop/wickedminky


----------



## nixie

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> is it bad i want to just steal a light up deer out of someones yard so i dont have to wait to make a werewolf


I keep seeing them on the curb lately. I guess if the stuff doesn't work when it comes out of storage, a lot of people just throw it out rather than try to fix it. Keep checking Curby's, you might get lucky.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Devils Chariot said:


> PROP THIEF !!!! (pointing fingers at you as an inhuman scream is emitted from mouth):zombie:


hahahaha only meant its tempting...havent done it nor will i probably end up doing it

but ill let you guys know how it goes if i do:googly:


----------



## Draik41895

try it the day after christmas, that way you wont get coal. that has to be one of the best ideas,maybe if they decide to throw one away ill get it


----------



## Bone Dancer

I know its winter, but snow on the ground is depressing. I can tell it will be a long winter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of snow, we're having our first today and it's a real one (about 4 inches accumulation so far).


----------



## The Archivist

Hey folks, remember me telling you about that vision problem I was having? Well...apparently its the real deal. Something called pseudotumor-cerebri. I'll let you google it cause I'm still trying to understand it myself. Anyway, had an Contrast MRI done this past Wednesday and fortunately there's no tumor. But there is an overabundance of fluid or something and there's swelling on/in the optic nerve.

I just want to give you all the heads up now that if this does result in permanent blindness (which was reported in 20% of the diagnosed cases) I will miss you. Until then, I'm gonna be more ornery than Creepster on a bad day! :devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm sorry to hear that, Arch. I did Google it and see it's basically increased intracranial pressure not caused by a tumor. The good news is, the condition is treatable. You're actually already doing one thing that's recommended, which is losing weight.  Your doctor will probably start you on medication to see if that reduces the pressure, and surgery is an option if medication doesn't work.

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/pseudotumor-cerebri/DS00851


----------



## The Archivist

If its not one thing, its something else to go wrong. Blah,blah,blah...Anyway, on a lighter tack, it should make things interesting  when I meet new women, if you know what I mean.


----------



## nixie

I hope it all works out ok. I will keep you in my thoughts (prayers if you would like...)


----------



## Spooky1

Arch, sorry to hear about the eye problems. Hope you can get it taken care of soon.


----------



## pyro

and so it begins ,,,,,,,,, its freakin snowing


----------



## Kaoru

Barely a dusting here of snow. I wonder if this means we are gonna get it lightly this year.


----------



## debbie5

Treat it, Arch! Sending positive vibes, prayers, etc.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Yo Archie,

I am being monitored for the same thing, though I am the borderline. The eye pressure, it weighs heavy on my mind. But fear not, lose weight, eat a healthy diet, and it will go away. I lost 44 lbs and I haven't had any indicators of the condition. Good luck mi amigo!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Zach and I met Dan Akroyd last night


----------



## pyro

cool -looks like he's a guard in the food court at the mall


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

pyro said:


> cool -looks like he's a guard in the food court at the mall


yeah strange he was still wearing sun glasses. He is promoting a new line of vodka and just happened to be at the stater brothers in our town. he was suppose to be there from 2-4 i got off work at 3 and we got to meet him around 6. thankfully he stayed until everyone in line had a chance for a pic, autograph, or a signed bottle of vodka.

i was going to by a bottle but it was 47 dollars. I Didnt have time to run home considering it was 5:30 so i thought hell ill just go pick up a copy of great outdoors or blues brothers or something for 10 bucks. . that was a HUGE mistake i got out of line and ran to rite aid block buster albertson 2 gas stations and a movie store and couldnt find anything. I get a call from my brother and he says hurry up ang get back we are about to go in.

so i rush back over and the security guard wont let me back in line because he says he didnt see me leave..i said "wow! reall? even if my group and the group behind them could vouch for me" and he said "i already told you no once is this going to be an issue!?"
Very taken back by this comment i walked away and called Zach. told him what was said meanwhile the security guard tells every other security guard about me and make sure i dont try sneaking in line and they all pointed at me.:finger:

So after feeling like a criminal for just asking to get back in line i went inside and told zach ill wait by the Dan Akroyd setup and maybe you could ask somone that looks nice if i could get back in line...tell em i had the ****s or something.

So i wait 30 more minutes and zach and my girlfriends finally make it inside. They have you go by a register if you want to purchase some vodka and then a man lets you go to the table to meet Dan. My bro and my girl our next and zach looks up at him and says" sir my brother had to use the restroom and got kicked out of line could he possibly sneak in with us. He's standing right behind you" 
The man says "Sure not a problem" and waves me over.
I thank him ver graciously and tell him security screwed me over and he laughed and said it was ok.

Next thing we know we are walking toward The one and only Dan Akroyd with his hand stretched out. He said "How ya boys doin, I'm dan"
We Said '''Jeromy" "Zach"

He said "Jeromy Zach nice to meet ya what can i do for ya."

I said "can we get a picture"
he said "sure" we snapped it 
I said "we are big fans of your work and cant wait for ghost buster 3" 
he laughed and said "thank you im big fans of your too." We laughed shook hands again and 
he said have "fun boys" and that was it

fun way to spend 3 hours. really nice guy:googly:
http://crystalheadvodka.com/


----------



## GothicCandle

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> Zach and I met Dan Akroyd last night


very cool.

Looking at the website you gave as a link, the video introduction on the main page, I think he goes into pretty good detail about the interesting theories and histories of the real crystal skulls, and then says they put vodka in the bottles....hmmm....yes let's take a story which not everyone believes, some people say is insane, (the paranormal) and add alcohol to it, that will make it more believable!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hey everyone! I'm sorry i haven't been around for a week or so. It's been busy.

So i went to my uncles today to fix his computer and lucky for me it wasn't a mac (if it had been i'd been in trouble as i have no idea how to fix one. Anyway, we tried to get to cartrage world to pick up some printer ink for his printer. And he finds out about Dean (my bf) and he grills me about it. the main question being 'what nationality is he?' wth? why should it have mattered? I wouldn't have loved Dean anyless weather he was mexican, asian or black? that's one of the things that irritate me the most. I'm color blind as far a races go. but enough of that.

I'm home now, I was able to fix the puter easily enough (just defragging and cleaning out browser history and cookies as well as a virus scan....which leads me to a question:

My uncle wants me to hook up the printer to his laptop. Its a windows xp and and it looked like he's hooked up the printer to the puter through an sb port (sp?) I don't know if that's enough to make it print images from the puter. He's got a brother model multi function model much like mine. any ideas? anyone know if i'm gonna need software for it?

(by the way debbie. Love the new avatar!)


----------



## nixie

I am really, really, really upset right now. My daughter went out with my sister and niece today, and I guess my sister spent the entire car ride making fun of me, calling me names, and basically telling my daughter why she can't stand me while my niece (she's 11) chimed in. My sister and I haven't had any disagreements lately, she hasn't mentioned anything to me or acted angry toward me. I'm really hurt and pissed off that she would say all of this to my daughter. Why would she put her in that situation? My sister has been going through some emotional issues and I've heard that she is bitterly jealous that we just had a baby (they recently gave up trying to conceive), but I am absolutely floored by this! Sorry to vent on you guys, I don't really want to bring this into the rest of my family and all my friends are asleep, so you guys got stuck with it... Thanks for bearing with me...


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

GothicCandle said:


> very cool.
> 
> Looking at the website you gave as a link, the video introduction on the main page, I think he goes into pretty good detail about the interesting theories and histories of the real crystal skulls, and then says they put vodka in the bottles....hmmm....yes let's take a story which not everyone believes, some people say is insane, (the paranormal) and add alcohol to it, that will make it more believable!


i know haha when i saw the video i was like...really come on.

when i met him it was jsut about meeting a ghostbuster and a blues brother


----------



## debbie5

I lmao at "tell em i had the ****s..." Funny.

ALWAYS rely on "the sh*ts" as an excuse. It got me out of a huge speeding ticket! It's also a great I-need-a-day-to-play-hooky-from-work excuse. Congrats on meeting Dan.

And Nyxie- WTH!??? It's one thing to be overly emotional, especially at this time of year, but for her to blather on to your kid about stuff like that? Just wrong. 

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> My uncle wants me to hook up the printer to his laptop. Its a windows xp and and it looked like he's hooked up the printer to the puter through an sb port (sp?) I don't know if that's enough to make it print images from the puter. He's got a brother model multi function model much like mine. any ideas? anyone know if i'm gonna need software for it?




Not that I'm an expert, but I think as long as he has a printer driver on the laptop for that printer, he should be fine. If it's not a really old printer, he should also be able to download a printer driver for it if needed. Send a test picture and see what happens.


----------



## RoxyBlue

nixie said:


> I am really, really, really upset right now. My daughter went out with my sister and niece today, and I guess my sister spent the entire car ride making fun of me, calling me names, and basically telling my daughter why she can't stand me while my niece (she's 11) chimed in. My sister and I haven't had any disagreements lately, she hasn't mentioned anything to me or acted angry toward me. I'm really hurt and pissed off that she would say all of this to my daughter. Why would she put her in that situation? My sister has been going through some emotional issues and I've heard that she is bitterly jealous that we just had a baby (they recently gave up trying to conceive), but I am absolutely floored by this! Sorry to vent on you guys, I don't really want to bring this into the rest of my family and all my friends are asleep, so you guys got stuck with it... Thanks for bearing with me...


I think you've identified the problem - the issue with not being able to conceive can be extremely emotional for someone who wants a child and hasn't been successful in becoming either pregnant or carrying a pregnancy to term. My older sister went through this herself and at one point couldn't even stay in a room with friends who were taking about having children. She would start crying and have to leave. She didn't get to the point of trashing folks, though, and she did finally have two children, but it was a long and difficult road getting there.

I assume you helped your daughter put the event into context and understand that people who are upset or angry or jealous can sometimes say thoughtless and hurtful things. Your sister should also understand that she is not to take any issues she may have with you out on your child again. That was completely unfair to her.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nixie said:


> I don't really want to bring this into the rest of my family and all my friends are asleep, so you guys got stuck with it... Thanks for bearing with me...


no problem. I've had a lot of venting to do myself and have been a victim of trash talking from my sister. we've never quite resolved it but I'm over it. I hope in time you'll be able to get passed it too. On a side note, you could always suggest adoption to her. there's plenty of kids that need good homes!


----------



## The Creepster

Just punching someone on their clavicle is the best medicine. I found a suspicious hair...thats not one of mine


----------



## debbie5

Is that why my shoulder always hurts when you are around? Stop hitting me, dammit!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, December 8 is:

National Brownie Day 
Take it in the Ear Day (are we supposed to put the brownies in our ears, then?)

As a heads up, tomorrow is:

Christmas Card Day
National Pastry Day (start working on those Christmas treats!)


----------



## Spooky1

I guess I'll need to make some brownies tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I guess I'll need to make some brownies tonight.


SHHHHH!!!! Now everyone is going to want one!:googly:


----------



## fick209

Brownies are 1 of the very few chocolate things that I enjoy, so please feel free to make me some tonight
Oh, I would like powdered sugar sprinkled on top of mine please


----------



## RoxyBlue

Right around Haloween, we were up to approximately 1400 active members on the Forum. We're now at about 600.


----------



## debbie5

LOL..thought it said National PASTY Day. I was gonna glue some on....do my Tassle Dance!


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Right around Haloween, we were up to approximately 1400 active members on the Forum. We're now at about 600.


That happens a lot for Halloween season. People get into the Halloween spirit and want to get ideas and talk with other peeps about Halloween. They all not diehards and talk about Halloween all year round like us. That's what makes our forum special.


----------



## Death's Door

Came down with a headcold on Thursday and it finally got the best of me on Sunday. However, on Saturday, with one of those surgical masks on, I made 142 chocolate covered pretzels, ginger snap cookies, sugar cookie cut outs, raspberry thumbprint cookies, lemon zingers, white chocolate chip chocolate cookies and mint chocolate cookies (these are for Christmas presents.) This was the first time I made the mint chocolate cookies and I know it won't the last. The recipe was perfect-I didn't have to change a thing-I only have to triple the recipe next time. Almost tasted like the version of the Girl Scout mint cookies. Yum!

While I was making the cookie batters, Bing Crosby was singing "While Christmas" and when I looked out the window, the snow was coming down. It was pretty. After a couple of hours I was listening to "Santa Claus is Coming to Town" and I hear sirens outside. I open the front door and here is Santa Claus in a firetruck coming down the street. Too cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The local fire station does the Santa drive-by in our area as well around Christmas time - We go out on the front porch and wave just like the rest of the kids in the neighborhood when he goes by One year they had the Grinch following the main truck.


----------



## nixie

DW- wow, that's a LOT of baking. Nice that you had such a Christmasy day for it (what was Santa doing in the firetruck? I'm assuming it was just for fun?) Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## The Creepster

Santa dose not come to my house ever since I shot his caribou's...oh I mean deer. He is not as jolly as all the stories claim.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Santa dose not come to my house ever since I shot his caribou's...oh I mean deer. He is not as jolly as all the stories claim.


And I bet you never have to buy coal for your crematorium, what with all you get in your Christmas stocking:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Just made some brownies for national brownie day. I wasn't as conscientious as DW. I didn't wear a mask while I made them even though I have a cold. Roxy will have to risk it if she wants some.


----------



## The Creepster

Spreading disease is the most sincere way of telling someone you care


----------



## Draik41895

yay!!!!!I just got my gold belt!


----------



## debbie5

CONGRATS!!! That's awesome draik!!

And I now have the cold again as well. I think it's from one of those brownies I stole...I keep almost getting better & then getting sick all over again. I need to stay away from public places, and not wait outside for an hour and a half in the freezing cold just to sign up for a free turkey & basket of food. It's the heating season: we have no money!


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> The local fire station does the Santa drive-by in our area as well around Christmas time - We go out on the front porch and wave just like the rest of the kids in the neighborhood when he goes by One year they had the Grinch following the main truck.


Am I the only one who read "Santa drive-by" and imagined a fat, bearded man in a red suit, with a machine gun...?

on another topic, a friend of mine who grew up in Fiji moved to the usa this year. She apparently had no idea 15 degrees Fahrenheit existed, Wait till she reads the comment I sent her saying it was 7f this morning(we are in different places), and the weather man said that we are expecting temperature highs of 30f later this week. Yeah, that's right HIGH as in, no higher then! 
All during summer I said I wish it was winter, well it was NOT this fricken cold last winter!!!! it just wasn't! no fair!!!! I have been tricked!!! Grrrr Mr. Jack Frost, I shall have my revenge.


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> Am I the only one who read "Santa drive-by" and imagined a fat, bearded man in a red suit, with a machine gun...?


LOL, Gothic, that's demented - hilarious, but demented Wish I'd thought of it myself - damn!:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Anybody that wants snow for Christmas can have mine. Please come and get it as soon as possible.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> Anybody that wants snow for Christmas can have mine. Please come and get it as soon as possible.


Maybe you could send it to Hawaii or Florida so folks there will finally know what Bing Crosby is singing about

Funny thing, though - we don't often see much snow around Christmas time here, nor did we when I lived in northern Ohio. That was actually a big disappointment for me as a child when we moved from southern California to Ohio. We would sing "White Christmas" in December when I was in grade school in La Mesa, and I remember how excited I was about seeing the real thing when we found out we were moving north. Didn't quite work out that way - the good snowfall usually hits in the January-February time frame.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, Gothic, that's demented - hilarious, but demented Wish I'd thought of it myself - damn!:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO - I love it!:googly:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers




----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Maybe you could send it to Hawaii or Florida so folks there will finally know what Bing Crosby is singing about
> 
> Funny thing, though - we don't often see much snow around Christmas time here, nor did we when I lived in northern Ohio. That was actually a big disappointment for me as a child when we moved from southern California to Ohio. We would sing "White Christmas" in December when I was in grade school in La Mesa, and I remember how excited I was about seeing the real thing when we found out we were moving north. Didn't quite work out that way - the good snowfall usually hits in the January-February time frame.


There have been years that we just got snow for the end of Dec to about Feb or March. Years and years ago we would get snow in November for deer season but as time went by it got so it was later in December.


----------



## Bone Dancer

*Do You Want a White Christmas ?

Here is your chance to get real snow from the far north. Be the only one on your block to have snow for the holidays.
Just send us you GPS location and shipping and handling and your snow will be air lifted and dropped at your location.
Just think of the fun you will have with your very own snow. Instructions to make your very own snowman are included*

*Act now, while supply lasts
Snow of the North is collected in the USA and is not a product of Canada

Place your order today and have a White Christmas

*Snow of the North is not liable for any damage or dead due to use of the product or its deleviery.*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wooo whooo!!!

Just got job #2...8 dome cameras, 16 channel DVR and monitor.

I think I will be getting into haunt set ups for this next year.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL Bill!


----------



## Spooky1

Here's my favorite Weird Al Holiday song!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGdrMOttV_s"]YouTube- "Weird Al" Yankovic - Christmas At Ground Zero[/nomedia]


----------



## The Archivist

If there was any more proof that humans are doomed to extinction through stupidity, here are a few examples of warning labels found on consumer items:

On a Sears hairdryer:
Do not use while sleeping.

On a bag of Fritos:
You could be a winner! No purchase necessary. Details inside.

On a bar of Dial soap:
Directions: Use like regular soap.

On some Swanson frozen dinners: 
Serving suggestion: Defrost.

On packaging for a Rowenta iron:
Do not iron clothes on body.

On Boot’s Children’s Cough Medicine:
Do not drive car or operate machinery.

On Tesco’s Tiramisu dessert:
(Printed on bottom of box) Do not turn upside down.

On Marks & Spencer Bread Pudding:
Product will be hot after heating.

On Nytol sleep aid:
Warning: May cause drowsiness.

On a Korean kitchen knife:
Warning: keep out of children.

On a string of Chinese-made Christmas lights:
For indoor or outdoor use only.

On Sainsbury’s peanuts:
Warning: Contains nuts.


----------



## The Archivist

On a separate thing, my doctor called me last night and told me that it would be OK to fly to Florida and join my family for their vacation!!  YAY! That's a load off my mind. Last week, I weighed in at my meeting and found out that I lost almost 4.5 lbs!
Finally, if there was a type of cake that must have been designed specifically for Halloween, it must be Red Velvet cake. Although, personally I don't understand the reaction some people have towards it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats on the additional weight loss and clearance to fly, Arch. You go, guy!

A Health & Safety guy I once worked for told me that every warning label on a product was there as a result of a lawsuit

Speaking of stupidities, here's a site you might enjoy checking out:

http://www.darwinawards.com/

It's billed as "A Chronicle of Enterprising Demises honoring those who improve the species...by accidentally removing themselves from it!"


----------



## The Creepster

I like it when I prove someone wrong....... "My arm does not bend that way!!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

I proved someone wrong once about a radiator when I was in grade school. He said it wasn't hot and I said it was, and put my hand on it to prove it. Not one of my wiser moves, but I made my point successfully:googly: And yes, it was really hot.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday Kids!!

Windy and cold night in South Jersey last night and it ain't even winter yet. Finished up making my Christmas cards and sent them out this morning. This weekend we are having our Christmas Pokeno Party. One of our ladies is hosting for the first time and it is a sleep over. I'm making a few appetizers for Saturday night and for breakfast I am bringing the pumpkin pancakes with pumkin honey butter. I'm also bringing logs for the fireplace. Even though I'm busy working Christmas, I am looking forward to a Christmas party with my ladies and playing Pokeno.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm not a fan of pancakes, but I think I could be persuaded to try some pumpkin pancakes with pumpkin honey butter - sounds delish!


----------



## Jack Reaper

Finally breaking out of the freezer....for a little bit?


----------



## Bloodhound

Jack Reaper said:


> Finally breaking out of the freezer....for a little bit?


I don't know where that blast of cold air came from. But it can go back and stay there for all I care.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sub zero wind chills yesterday and today. If you need me I will be under the blankets with the tv remote.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Finally the halloween high has faded, and I don't feel like making props anymore. At least not until january. With all of my christmas shopping done already I am going to spend the rest of the month drunk and only play video games and guitar. and sleep in.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're a man with a plan, DC Well, except for maybe that drunk part


----------



## Spooky1

It was a nice chilly 21 out this morning for walking the dog. Not as bad as you folk in the northern midwest, but cold enough for me.


----------



## Devils Chariot

RoxyBlue said:


> You're a man with a plan, DC Well, except for maybe that drunk part


Ok i wont drink at work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some mindless entertainment for a Friday afternoon:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Cold...just cold!

7 degrees when work up this morning...still blowing at 35 MPH.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Just in case you wanted to know how cold that feels

Jeff, looks like about 17 below zero, great weather for chopping wood.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You know what Bill, I was out yesterday afternoon for about an hour and a half...
I had icicles hanging from my nose.


----------



## pyro

eCostumes --suck


----------



## Kaoru

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> You know what Bill, I was out yesterday afternoon for about an hour and a half...
> I had icicles hanging from my nose.


ewww sounds like some nasty ice boogies!


----------



## scareme

I went to the dentist today. I can't believe I pay someone money to make me hurt this much. I bet someone like Creepster would do it for free.


----------



## The Creepster

scareme said:


> I went to the dentist today. I can't believe I pay someone money to make me hurt this much. I bet someone like Creepster would do it for free.


Next patient please....No charge of course....I just feed off the pain


----------



## The Archivist

Rain, rain, go away... 
Tired of the rain. Keeps me indoors and I hate being trapped in one spot thanks to my vision problem. Apparently saltiness makes it worse. Made a baked potato last night with yogurt, a 1/8 tsp of salt and vegetables, my vision got worse about an hour later.

May not go to Florida now anyhow, may just stay here and go to D-land. Be easier and will still have the family together. At least I know that I'm still cleared to fly should anything change.


----------



## morbidmike

thinking it's good to be back to cause havoc YEAH BABY!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, December 12, is:

National Ding-a-Ling Day - according to Holiday Insights, this is a day for wackos, lunatics, and others who are off their rocker. I think we saw some of them at Target today

Poinsettia Day


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

sick... AGAIN. :zombie:

2009 is the year of the gak for me. Hospitalized twice in one year (and I've been in the hospital only one time before in my entire life!). Flu on Halloween and now a lovely headcold.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

RoxyBlue said:


> Today, December 12, is:
> 
> National Ding-a-Ling Day - according to Holiday Insights, this is a day for wackos, lunatics, and others who are off their rocker. I think we saw some of them at Target today
> 
> Poinsettia Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

I thought someone might catch on to that one, Bloodshed


----------



## debbie5

Hi.


----------



## morbidmike

thinking I'm tired and my beer is half empty


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## The Creepster

Why is it every time I have a disagreement with the fire hydrant the cops get called.


----------



## Draik41895

I just got back from Young life camp,it was AMAZING!


----------



## debbie5

LMAO at pic of Arafat & Ringo side by side in that video...they really DO look like clones.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I had to look twice at that shot myself, deb

Yesterday, Dec 13, was Violin Day. I celebrated by playing violin at a church service and got some very nice comments about it afterwards.

Today, Dec 14, is National Bouillabaisse Day. I don't plan on doing anything special for this one since I don't know how to make bouillabaisse.


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Yesterday, Dec 13, was Violin Day. I celebrated by playing violin at a church service and got some very nice comments about it afterwards.
> 
> Today, Dec 14, is National Bouillabaisse Day. I don't plan on doing anything special for this one since I don't know how to make bouillabaisse.


Bouillabaisse; Telling one's music talent is fantastic, so not to offend: See also, The sound of a rabbit caught in a industrial; machine.....:googly::googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Telling one's music talent is fantastic, so not to offend: See also, The sound of a rabbit caught in a industrial; machine.....:googly:


I've made sounds like that with my violin


----------



## The Creepster

I wish Roxy and Spooky were my neighbors.....but you live so far away


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> I wish Roxy and Spooky were my neighbors.....but you live so far away


I think the HOA would ban you for that burning flesh smell every Halloween


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> I think the HOA would ban you for that burning flesh smell every Halloween


Thats why you guys should live by me...no HOA or really any rules, except Fear the kitty's


----------



## Spooky1

The Creepster said:


> Thats why you guys should live by me...no HOA or really any rules, except Fear the kitty's


I'm not sure our dog would go along with the fear the kitty rule.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know how you can tell the people that don't have pets or kids in our office? They're the ones that look horrified when a tin of homemade cookies falls on the floor and the pet/kid people nonchalantly brush them off and eat them anyway:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

Thats why I lick all the cookies before I bring them


----------



## fick209

I don't think that a single person has been able to recover food that he/she dropped on the floor in our office. If someone has food in hand, Sergio is right next to them and if you drop it, you're not getting it back.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dogs make excellent vacuums Now if we could just get them to pick up their shed hair from the floor.....


----------



## Ms. Wicked

RoxyBlue said:


> You know how you can tell the people that don't have pets or kids in our office? They're the ones that look horrified when a tin of homemade cookies falls on the floor and the pet/kid people nonchalantly brush them off and eat them anyway:googly:


lol


----------



## debbie5

Seasonal Affective Disorder. Nothing helps it...except Mountain Dew. Yep- I broke down, broke my own health & eating "rules" and cracked open a bottle of the Dew again. It's bad for the heart, makes sleeping a problem...not to mention the sugar (I hate diet sodas- they make me thirsty). BUT...I'm not depressed and with NO energy. I have NO TIME or patience to have my mind control my body and actions. Damn genetics....who needs meds!?? I'VE GOT DEW.
And it's such a good, Halloweeen-y, yellow-green color. Let the addiction BEGIN! (again)


----------



## debbie5

Every year, Target makes special HUGE plastic shopping bags that are opaque so you can't see through them & peek/see gifts inside. They are almost as big as lawn & leaf bags. I happened to notice this written on the side of the bag (keep size of the bag in mind):

REUSE
10 WAYS TO REUSE YOUR TARGET BAG

1. Tiny trash can liner
2. Doggy duty <<<<<<????
3. Water balloon <<<<<<????
4. Road trip rubbish
5. Soggy laundry
6. Ice pack <<????
7. Toiletry tote
8. Kitty litter liner
9. Tomorrow's lunch bag <<<<!!!WTH???
10. Care package padding


----------



## fick209

Today, Dec 15th is National Lemon Cupcake Day.

get ready for tomorrow chocolate lovers, Dec 16th is National Chocolate Covered Anything Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

fick209 said:


> Today, Dec 15th is National Lemon Cupcake Day.
> 
> get ready for tomorrow chocolate lovers, Dec 16th is National Chocolate Covered Anything Day


Woot! Hell with the lemon cupcakes - I'll hold out for the chocolate


----------



## morbidmike

why do wireless routers crap out


----------



## Death's Door

I love lemon!!!! Sounds good to me. 

Had a good weekend with the Pokeno ladies. Had fun opening up gifts, drinking, and playing Pokeno. However, on Sunday morning, the part-time vegetarian (yes, that's right - Part-Time Vegetarian: Doesn't eat meat except she can stop herself when it's around.) was hacking up a lung in the bathroom for 45 minutes which started a 6:30 a.m. I mean - where's the Musinex? So, of course, I can't sleep anymore due to the hacking even with the door closed. Up at 7 a.m. on a Sunday. Still a good time had.

Very tired today - I have been staying up until midnight trying to get some things done at night for the Christmas Craze. Only got three more days of work then I'm off until Jan. 4th. Just in time for jury duty that day.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL Phyllis...that made me laugh and smile!


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Woot! Hell with the lemon cupcakes - I'll hold out for the chocoalte


I'll be waiting for you at home with the Hershey's chocolate in hand tomorrow, Roxy.  :devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I'll be waiting for you at home with the Hershey's chocolate in hand tomorrow, Roxy.  :devil:


Awww, you're going to make me a brownie ice cream sundae - how sweet


----------



## morbidmike

I think I'm on the wrong website I hate warm and fuzzy feelings


----------



## Devils Chariot

Shut up mike!

(hows does that feel? better?)


----------



## The Creepster

Yippee for spontaneous combustion


----------



## GothicCandle

Wow! I really do think that time speeds up when it hits december. It is 8pm now, last time I looked at a clock it was 6pm, before that 2pm, before that 10am. I woke up at 6am, shouldn't that mean the day seems slower?


----------



## nixie

I read somewhere that requiring less sleep than average was an attribute of a genius. If there is any truth to that, I think my daughter will be the next Einstein. Six months old, up at 8:00 this morning, one 15 min noon nap, and showing NO signs of sleepiness at midnight!! Clearly, however, I am not a genius- I am EXHAUSTED!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Ohhhh, nixie..I remember those days. ZOMBIE MOMMY! 
Does a warm bath before bed help??


AND: its really freaking cold here...ten or so..below zero with windchill. OUCH.


----------



## fick209

Today, Dec. 17th is National Maple Syrup Day

Debbie, maybe you can make some French Toast and pour some hot maple syrup over to warm up


----------



## RoxyBlue

Devils Chariot said:


> Shut up mike!
> 
> (hows does that feel? better?)


DC, you are totally My Hero:googly:


----------



## Draik41895

nixie said:


> I read somewhere that requiring less sleep than average was an attribute of a genius. If there is any truth to that, I think my daughter will be the next Einstein. Six months old, up at 8:00 this morning, one 15 min noon nap, and showing NO signs of sleepiness at midnight!! Clearly, however, I am not a genius- I am EXHAUSTED!!!!


hehe,your daughters cool


----------



## The Creepster

When was that last time your heard someone admit their kid was a dummy?


----------



## Spooky1

This weekend could be fun. They're calling for 5-10 inches of snow Saturday.


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Creepster said:


> When was that last time your heard someone admit their kid was a dummy?


have you ever talked to my dad?:finger::googly:


----------



## morbidmike

Devils Chariot said:


> Shut up mike!
> 
> (hows does that feel? better?)


well done thats what I like to see here jerk


----------



## The Archivist

Got a bit of a head cold right now. Ears are plugged up and I can't get them to release. Didn't sleep at all last night cause of it...Can't wait for all the Christmas season crap to be over with, all this holiday "cheer" is driving me nuts! We spend 11 months of the year disgusted by each other; how is one month supposed to be making everything better? Went to Costco with parents today. Those customers there walk as bad as they drive. I swear, Costco needs to paint lines on the floor to control the flow of traffic!!


----------



## The Archivist

Found a listing in the Pennysaver (I wish I saved it.) The title is a clear winner in the "Should've been clearer in what I had in mind." The title was "Antique white girls"

Looking farther down, it turns out it was for a dresser. Still...


----------



## morbidmike

I don't like antique white girls there too pasty looking


----------



## The Archivist

What I wouldn't give to have my own rapid prototyping machine!! Think of the miniatures that you'd be able to create with it!! Alas, I don't have the $10K+ to spend... maybe I could get a government grant...


----------



## The Creepster

sandpaper works wonders for itchy skin


----------



## The Archivist

I think rather than trying to build a miniature scene in a shoe box, I think I will build the individual parts then when the temperature gets up back around the mid 70s (like spring), I'm gonna make a paper-mache pumpkin then build the scene in there. I figure the p-kin base interior should be about 18 inches in diameter. What do y'all think about that? I'm working in 1/4" = 1 foot scale.


----------



## Spooky1

Today is Underdog Day!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Archivist said:


> Can't wait for all the Christmas season crap to be over with, all this holiday "cheer" is driving me nuts! We spend 11 months of the year disgusted by each other; how is one month supposed to be making everything better?


Try not being disgusted with everyone the other 11 months of the year and you won't feel so bad when Christmas comes around

Seriously, life is too short to waste it on bad feelings and bad energy. It's much more fun to take on the challenge of finding the good in people (and yes, sometimes it _is_ a bit of a challenge, but it's worth the effort) and be a source of good cheer yourself, regardless of what anyone else is doing.


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy, can find good in almost anyone. She even finds good in me.


----------



## Spooky1

We waited too long and now I can't find one of the animated deer to make a wolf for next Halloween.  
Last year they had lots leftover after Christmas.


----------



## RoxyBlue

There is a boatload of snow heading our way right now

Finding the good in you is not what I would call difficult, Spooky1


----------



## The Creepster

Time to go and watch a cleaning show


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> There is a boatload of snow heading our way right now


YES! SNOW! Every time I look at the weather page, they're calling for MORE! HURRAY!


----------



## pyro

Spooklights said:


> YES! SNOW! Every time I look at the weather page, they're calling for MORE! HURRAY!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

Yay for exploding pens


----------



## RoxyBlue

pyro said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


Too late - it's heeeerrrrrreeeeee!!!!!!!:googly:


----------



## nixie

Note to self: When thinking it may be fun for my kids to have a Christmas break sleepover, don't think out loud until I'm sure I'm prepared......


----------



## Jack Reaper

I Think this place is toooooooo quiet.....what are you all up to????


----------



## The Creepster

Ok but next time make sure your standing in water....so your "grounded":googly:


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> Too late - it's heeeerrrrrreeeeee!!!!!!!:googly:


Hey Roxy, are you and Spooky snowed in yet? It's over my knees here.  I've already shoveled the walk three times, and I gave up on trying to clear out the car. My church actually cancelled services tomorrow, which is unheard of for us. If this keeps up, I guess there won't be any work on Monday either; I can't think of any patients who would be able to get to the office in this. The best part? I haven't seen any signs of snowplows yet. Maybe they'll just go shovel snow in somebody else's driveway this time.


----------



## The Archivist

For those of you in the Snow Belt, maybe you ought to take a page from the railroads. Whenever they need to operate in deep snow country, they build sheds to protect them along the line. Maybe what y'all ought to do is build snow tunnels to each others houses so you won't feel isolated.

And Roxie, you MUST be the most happy-go-lucky person I've ever met.


----------



## morbidmike

jumper cables clamped to your body hurt bad BRB!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

Did anybody else hear that?


----------



## Spooky1

We're up to ~17" of snow so far. We'll probably end up with 20" by the time it's done. I see more shoveling in my future.


----------



## Spooklights

I have one those light-up-frame sleighs in my front yard right now. All I can see of it is some of the lights that are just under the snow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm going to start a snow thread here in a couple minutes, Spooklights. Post some pictures!


----------



## nixie

debbie5 said:


> Ohhhh, nixie..I remember those days. ZOMBIE MOMMY!
> Does a warm bath before bed help??


Debbie- I want to thank you for the advice! My older kids never got sleepy after baths, so I didn't think of that. I had been bringing her in the shower with me in the mornings. I followed your advice, and she's been sleeping like an angel! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Jack Reaper

Now that I have your attention........I forgot what I wanted to say....


----------



## Dixie

I'm thinking....

How BOUT them Cowboys!

Carry on....


----------



## Spooklights

Boss just called; Day Off Tomorrow! I just love snow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We did the yardstick check out back today and snow depth ranged from 15" - 18", not counting the drifts. The main roads are pretty clear, but I believe they're going to turn into massive skating rinks out there by tomorrow morning


----------



## The Archivist

Wow, all that snow back east makes me REALLY happy I live out here in Socal.


----------



## The Archivist

CRASH!!!! My unstructured thoughts just fell apart.


----------



## morbidmike

icy roads are fun to drive on


----------



## Spooklights

The Archivist said:


> Wow, all that snow back east makes me REALLY happy I live out here in Socal.


I remember seeing a cartoon in the Sun papers a long time ago; folks on the west coast suffering earthquakes and wishing to be on the east coast. Folks on the east coast suffering ice storms and wishing to be on the west coast. I think I'll stay where I am, although Socal does seem very inviting.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

zach is in the hospital...looks like classic appendicitis. poor guy is in so much pain and has to wait for the surgeon to show up at about 9am to make the final call... i stayed home with my 10 year old sis so she didnt have to be up at all night at the hospital...but sleeping didnt really make it into my night..im scared and sad. floks are on their wa y home now after wating 5 hours to get him in a room. well all go back at 9.

keep my bloodshed brother in your thoughts and prayers please


----------



## debbie5

Thinking good,healing thoughts for Zach. And wishing for sleep for the family.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hang in there, BB. Spooky1 went through an emergency appendectomy a few years ago, right before Christmas. He was in major misery while waiting to go in for the surgery. At one point, the surgeon asked if he had a preference as to how to remove it (incision or laparoscopically), and Spooky1's response was something along the line of "I don't care, just get it out of me:


----------



## RoxyBlue

In the news:

Thousands Gather to Protest Global Warming:

TJ Angry Snowmen by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1

BB, lots of healing thoughts going out to Zach. Hope he gets healed up real soon. Being in the hospital sucks.


----------



## Spooklights

Zach, I hope you're better and home for Christmas.

Roxy, that's quite a herd of snowmen. They could end global warming all by themselves. 

Gee...maybe I'll get off the internet now and make more cookies......and jelly rolls.....


----------



## The Creepster

Is it so wrong to see how much pressure on can take?


----------



## scareme

BB, Caring thoughts and prayers going out to Zach. Hopefully he'll be home and feeling better by Christmas day. If not feeling better, at least on enough pain meds he won't be feeling anything.

Roxy, That is so cute. Where was that done at? How was that done?


----------



## Draik41895

yay i got a fife!

The Christmas Carol was awesome,very scary.I loved it. you should all see it


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

thaks everyone for the wonderful words and thoughts...we both appreciate it. 
Zach will be home this afternoon


----------



## fick209

Glad to hear Zach is coming home


----------



## The Creepster

Did you see that?


----------



## Spooky1

Glad to hear Zach is getting out so soon. I was in for 8 days when I had my appendix cut out of me. Secondary infections suck.


----------



## The Archivist

Sitting in the library right now. Computer has more infections and viruses than the CDC. Worse of all I am being forced to listen to some Japanese guy cussing a blue streak. Wish GC was here to translate! (actually wish GC was here period, I like her.)

Started work on a new long term, non-halloween project. Gonna write a cookbook for the single guy. Single serving meals, snacks, etc. I'm very tired of those cookbooks that list stuff that serve twelve and I'm the only one who likes what I'm cooking then. Also gonna include what the Points value will be since the target audience will be primarily be for the Weight Watcher crowd.

Nephews will be getting in today!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

1936 - I Love to Singa on Vimeo


----------



## morbidmike

thinking there went 8 minutes of my pathetic life I'll never get back plus that song is burned in my skull aarggggg


----------



## GothicCandle

The Archivist said:


> Sitting in the library right now. Computer has more infections and viruses than the CDC. Worse of all I am being forced to listen to some Japanese guy cussing a blue streak. Wish GC was here to translate! (actually wish GC was here period, I like her.)


Have I been missed? I haven't had much time lately. Been sleeping normal hours *gasp* for the first time in my life, and with all the things I need to do during the day, not staying up till 3am kinda cuts into my internet time.



> Started work on a new long term, non-halloween project. Gonna write a cookbook for the single guy. Single serving meals, snacks, etc. I'm very tired of those cookbooks that list stuff that serve twelve and I'm the only one who likes what I'm cooking then. Also gonna include what the Points value will be since the target audience will be primarily be for the Weight Watcher crowd.
> 
> Nephews will be getting in today!!


sounds fun, I saw a commercial for a cookbook like that once. but it wasn't tailored to men, or weight watchers, but just single people in general.


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> thinking there went 8 minutes of my pathetic life I'll never get back plus that song is burned in my skull aarggggg


That will make The Creepster's day when he reads that


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got the last of the shopping done - stocking stuffers for Spooky1 (shhhh - don't tell him)


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> That will make The Creepster's day when he reads that


 Thanks Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Got the last of the shopping done - stocking stuffers for Spooky1 (shhhh - don't tell him)


I won't tell.


----------



## morbidmike

cant wait till Christmas is over so I can head back into the laboratory


----------



## Draik41895

crap,wally wont get off the roof,any ideas?


----------



## Draik41895

never mind, cat food got him


----------



## pyro

Oh the weather outside is ****ty, but the white stuff sure is pretty, but if you cant drive in snow...stay at home, stay at home, stay at home...


----------



## nixie

lol, Pyro!


----------



## The Archivist

Nephews got Wii for Christmas. I played a couple of the bowling games. Beat my nephew both times, and I have NEVER played the Wii before!!


----------



## Jack Reaper

Well...looks like my Christmas is ruined.
For all of you who like snow on Christmas....think of the people who will be ripped from their families just to make the roads safe for the idiots.


----------



## hedg12

Sorry, Mike. It sucks that you have to work. I don't live in your area, but I have family and friends there. I thank you for their sake - who knows, your work could save their lives.


----------



## The Creepster

Jack Reaper said:


> Well...looks like my Christmas is ruined.
> For all of you who like snow on Christmas....think of the people who will be ripped from their families just to make the roads safe for the idiots.


Yes how dare you make jack go and do his job....... I shake my fist at you!!!!!

I think I hear a violin playing in the distance....:cryeton::cryeton::cryeton:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> I think I hear a violin playing in the distance....:cryeton::cryeton::cryeton:


That would be me - I was running through some music I need to play for services tonight


----------



## Spooky1

pyro said:


> Oh the weather outside is ****ty, but the white stuff sure is pretty, but if you cant drive in snow...stay at home, stay at home, stay at home...


Amen, Pyro. Maybe there needs to be a seperate driving test for snow.


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> That would be me - I was running through some music I need to play for services tonight


I'm sitting here heartbroken because my church had to cancel services tonight. It's in the city, and it seems that the city plows shoved all the snow from the block up around the church. Not only can you not park anywhere on that block, you CAN'T GET NEAR THE CHURCH!  I sent many angry emails, but you know what good that will do. So I guess I will go to my Sister's church tonight. Contemporary services arent' my favorite, but I don't want to stay home on Christmas Eve.
On a happier note, my boss let us leave at noon today, and one of the patients gave me two bottles of wine. Looks like I'm enjoying Christmas Movies and mulled wine after Church!


----------



## The Creepster

Mmmmm Sacrilecious:kissvil:


----------



## scareme

My son's girlfriend is coming home from Dallas today. It is normally a 2 1/2 hour drive. She's been on the road 12 hours so far, and still has 30 miles to go. Thank you Jack, and people like you for bringing her home safe.


----------



## The Archivist

Spooklights said:


> I'm sitting here heartbroken because my church had to cancel services tonight. It's in the city, and it seems that the city plows shoved all the snow from the block up around the church. Not only can you not park anywhere on that block, you CAN'T GET NEAR THE CHURCH!  I sent many angry emails, but you know what good that will do. So I guess I will go to my Sister's church tonight. Contemporary services arent' my favorite, but I don't want to stay home on Christmas Eve.
> On a happier note, my boss let us leave at noon today, and one of the patients gave me two bottles of wine. Looks like I'm enjoying Christmas Movies and mulled wine after Church!


Why do you need a specific building to celebrate your religion, isn't that what the whole world is for? That's how I celebrate my religion, I just pick a spot wherever I am and start...


----------



## Jack Reaper

Sorry....I was majorly stressed yesterday after "Trying" to plow snow near a mall....I then I heard that we were gonna get more on Christmas...which today has been down graded to flurries with no accumulation...just cold.

The people who were driving to and from this mall area were showing a great disrespect for their lives and anyone around them. If I had a dollar for every time I had to lock up the brakes...I could fly everyone on this forum to Vegas for New Years!


----------



## The Archivist

Makes you wish you could apply some intelligence to those people. Maybe say, in the form of a shotgun or similar...


----------



## scareme

This isn't the kind of Christmas eve we planned, but everyone is home save, and that's all that matters. We planned to have the two kids over, wine, feasting and opening presents. Then both kids would stay here tonight and we will have a bg dinner tomorrow with friends coming over. The blizzards that hit the rest of the country hit us today. At 3:00 Ty (son) went out to help his girlfriend who was about 20 miles south of town and stuck. He called Rick (hubby) about 7:00 til say he (Ty) was stuck. Rick and my daughter went to go get him, and, you know the story, they got stuck. Son made it home about 8:00, and his girlfriend got home about 8:30. My hubby and daughter just got home at 10:30. They had to abandon the car and walk home the last two miles on foot. They are both sitting in front of the fireplace wrapped in blankets. Everyone is home and safe. And I hope yours was a Merry Christmas eve.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Scareme, that is the kind of Christmas that you tell stories about. Have a good and merry Christmast, the family is all home.


----------



## The Creepster

I think I hear something on the roof....I sure am glad I finished hand loading ammo this afternoon


----------



## GothicCandle

my cousins son(my second cousin) and I were talking about Santa Claus today after Christmas eve dinner...

Me: You're going to go to bed properly right, and not try and catch Santa in the act? right?
Second Cousin: yeah, I would like to see what Santa looks like though.
Me: Oh, well I know. He wears a read suit and he has a big white beard, and he's fat.
Second Cousin: I know what he looks like, I want to see WHAT he looks like!

7 year olds are so cute.


----------



## scareme

Time to get to bed. If I don't go to bed, Santa won't come. That's if he makes it past Creepster.


----------



## The Creepster

scareme said:


> Time to get to bed. If I don't go to bed, Santa won't come. That's if he makes it past Creepster.


Well thats a catch 22...since I am under your bed...


----------



## morbidmike

MERRY CHRISTMAS to everyone may the reindeer poop on your roofs!!!! tee he he


----------



## hedg12

6 inches of snow, 19 degrees, wind chill is 2. Sounds like a good day to stay inside & play with my new toys. Merry Christmas, Hauntforum friends.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Here is something that would have made my Christmas when I was young....I awoke this morning to find deer tracks all over my front yard!

Have a great Christmas people, for tomorrow it is back to Halloween! AND I MEAN IT!!!


----------



## Spooklights

The Archivist said:


> Why do you need a specific building to celebrate your religion, isn't that what the whole world is for? That's how I celebrate my religion, I just pick a spot wherever I am and start...


Well yes, that's perfectly true. But I missed my church friends, who are like family to me. But all that aside, I enjoyed the celebrations at my Sister's church very much, and managed to get into the spirit of the thing, even though it was very different than what I am used to (we're a staid old bunch of Lutherans at my church).

Anyways, Merry Christmas to everyone....hope it's a good one!


----------



## The Archivist

All right folks, Christmas is over. Move along now please!! Nothing to see here! Move it along sir, thank you. No ma'am, please don't stand there, move it along!!


----------



## Jack Reaper

Any interesting plans for New Years' Eve??


----------



## dave the dead

Jack Reaper said:


> Any interesting plans for New Years' Eve??


Camping with family on new year's eve...Polar bear swim on new Year's day.

Splash...brrrrrr!


----------



## morbidmike

dave the dead said:


> Camping with family on new year's eve...Polar bear swim on new Year's day.
> 
> Splash...brrrrrr!


after you get out of the water you'll be a unic for 2 weeks


----------



## GothicCandle

Jack Reaper said:


> Any interesting plans for New Years' Eve??


stay home, watch the illegal fire works fly through the air from a few blocks away. Drink sparkling apple-cranberry cider. Watch the new york ball drop a few hours after it dropped(I'm in Oregon after all) and wish very hard for warm days(but not hot!) for me to prop build. will someone please grant my New Year wish!?


----------



## Draik41895

thats pretty much what im doin


----------



## GothicCandle

I have come up with my first prop idea of the year!!!!! It will use the new skull I got for Christmas, and be named Harald.


----------



## nixie

New Years Eve plans: Texas Hold em' at our house with extended family, a zillion little ones running around the house raising hell (which I actually like), sparkling whatever juice for me (missing Smirnoff Ice while nursing the tiny one...), watch the ball drop, watch the little ones go crazy with noise makers and confetti poppers, worry sick about my 16 year old daughter who is attending her first real New Years Eve party, sleep in and clean house the next day...


----------



## The Archivist

Went and saw Avatar today! ABSOLUTELY UNBELIEVABLE!!! Cameron's best movie ever!!


----------



## Jack Reaper

All I am gonna do for New Years...if it doesn't snow....go to the annual "No Shirts Allowed" party....


----------



## Jack Reaper

The Archivist said:


> Went and saw Avatar today! ABSOLUTELY UNBELIEVABLE!!! Cameron's best movie ever!!


Great! The first positive review!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The New Year's Eve party we had been invited to has been cancelled, so we're going to stay snuggly at home, watch horror movies, and drink mimosas It's a much more congenial plan.


----------



## The Archivist

Jack Reaper said:


> Great! The first positive review!


why whose been bad mouthing it? I'll knock their block off!!


----------



## The Creepster

Iam going to marry a lighthouse keeper


----------



## The Archivist

Male or Female, Creepster? 

Four more days until next year!! Just want to say it now in case I can't get back online: Happy New Year's to everyone and I hope your new build year will be productive!! 

For those who live near Creepster, give him a nice, syrupy sweet hug from me!!


----------



## GothicCandle

The Archivist said:


> Male or Female, Creepster?
> 
> Four more days until next year!! Just want to say it now in case I can't get back online: Happy New Year's to everyone and I hope your new build year will be productive!!
> 
> For those who live near Creepster, give him a nice, syrupy sweet hug from me!!


light house keepers are almost always Male. Women have never been common in that line of work, To my knowledge, only one Oregon(My state) light house has ever had a female keeper.


----------



## The Archivist

I was only teasing him, Gc. I wasn't trying to be real about it. I know that lighthouse keepers are traditionally male. I thought I was the only one who knew random bits of trivia...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe what The Creepster actually meant was that he was going to marry a _light_ housekeeper, as in someone very petite:googly: Or one that only does light housekeeping, as in a bit of dusting here and there.


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Maybe what The Creepster actually meant was that he was going to marry a _light_ housekeeper, as in someone very petite:googly: Or one that only does light housekeeping, as in a bit of dusting here and there.


Yes...I have one in mind, but shes very classy. I think she knows that I would corrupt her...so she is keeping her distance


----------



## GothicCandle

The Archivist said:


> I was only teasing him, Gc. I wasn't trying to be real about it. I know that lighthouse keepers are traditionally male. I thought I was the only one who knew random bits of trivia...


I know lots of random and probably useless trivia.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You'd be great on "Jeopardy" then, GC


----------



## The Creepster

Who is Alex Trebeck...oh sorry form of a question....What did Creepster have for supper?


----------



## nixie

The Creepster said:


> Who is Alex Trebeck...oh sorry form of a question....What did Creepster have for supper?


lmao!


----------



## GothicCandle

A creepy bit of trivia: in the 1800s people often too pictures of their loved ones, after they died. The photos are called Sleeping Beautys and are most often of children, because as children, they didn't have time to get their photo taken while alive. The relatives, wanting to remember what the person looked like would prop the body up as if there were only asleep. It's talked about in the movie "The Others." but I knew about it before I saw that movie because I'm interested in antique photography(but frankly, photos of dead people creep me out.) I think I have a photo amongst my stereoview collection which is a dead little girl, but I'm not sure. She is laying on a bale of hay and a lamb is sleeping next to her. The reason I think they are dead is it just seems odd to me that the lamb would stay perfectly still long enough for the camera to take the picture(which remember, took a lot longer then than it does now) and it seems a fitting scene for a child to be laid down beside a lamb, since Jesus is "The Lamb of God"


----------



## The Archivist

I saw that movie. Not bad flick. Working pics like the one you have into a haunt would be interesting.


----------



## scareme

I have a "Sleeping Beauty" picture of my baby sister. That's a better name for it than what I was calling it. When my Mom passed, I ended up with alot of the family pictures. It was the only one ever taken of her. I also have one of my grandpa on my Dad's side. I've warned my kids about them if they ever go through things after I'm gone. The worst was finding my aunt's ashes when I didn't know they were there. I took the out to the cemetery. I didn't want them staying in the house.


----------



## The Creepster

Moving trucks are alot harder to steal, then you would think


----------



## Jack Reaper

....and then, there were these little lavender men in the sugarbowl.....


----------



## GothicCandle

The Archivist said:


> I saw that movie. Not bad flick. Working pics like the one you have into a haunt would be interesting.


I think that is very disrespectful to the dead. I would never, ever use someones photo without their permission, and I would never use a sleeping beauty picture at all.


----------



## GothicCandle

scareme said:


> I have a "Sleeping Beauty" picture of my baby sister. That's a better name for it than what I was calling it. When my Mom passed, I ended up with alot of the family pictures. It was the only one ever taken of her. I also have one of my grandpa on my Dad's side. I've warned my kids about them if they ever go through things after I'm gone. The worst was finding my aunt's ashes when I didn't know they were there. I took the out to the cemetery. I didn't want them staying in the house.


yeah, i imagine both those things would be a shock for someone who didn't know they were there. I'm cool with sleeping beauty photos, they are/were taken to remember people and to hold on to memories. Keeping ashes, i think is really strange though. My cousin has his step dads ashes above his fireplace and I just find that bizarre.

What were you calling sleeping beauties before?


----------



## fick209

I need a venting place tonight, I am so frustrated right now. I finally got the courage back on oct 27th to end a 5 yr long abusive relationship (it took a broken nose to make me realize I couldn't do it any more). But, Mark's mom called me 4 hrs ago & told me he committed suicide today & its my fault because I kicked him out of my house & placed restraining order against him. F*ck it, I'm going to have another beer, its not my fault


----------



## fick209

hmm, maybe it is my fault


----------



## scareme

No it wasn't your fault. At first when I read this I was really angry at his mom for even blaming you and was thinking of saying something about her. But after thinking it over I think she's in alot of pain too, and blaming you is how she's handling it right now. I'm sure deep down she blames herself too. But it wasn't either of you. It was a bad choice he made, and noone could have made it any different. You need to talk to someone tonight. I'm sure there are so many thoughts going through your head.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not your fault, not your fault, and NOT your fault, Fick. Scareme is right. Suicide is painful for everyone who is touched by one, and his mother is just lashing out at the nearest available person she can blame. Vent and let it go, and thank God you're out of that relationship.


----------



## nixie

Fick, I'm SO sorry you are going through this. Scareme and Roxy said it perfectly, but I have to reiterate it was absolutely NOT your fault. You did what you needed to do to protect yourself. I was in an abusive relationship years ago, I realized I had to get out when he started directing his violent behavior toward our daughter. Staying in a situation that his harmful and dangerous for you isn't an option, you were strong and right to end the relationship. Feel free to pm me if you would like to talk. 

sending hugs....


----------



## Spooklights

They are absolutely right. My sister was in this kind of relationship. I'm so glad you got out of it before you got hurt worse. I wish you all the best.


----------



## fick209

Thank you all from the bottom of my heart for your words of support, you will probably never realize how much those words do help right now. Unfortunately his family is completely blaming me as of now and have done a very good job of letting me know that throughout the course of today. After spending a couple of hours talking with pastor this morning, I do know that it is not my fault and that I need to put it behind me and move on which is what I am doing. Thank you all again.


----------



## Jack Reaper

fick- I am so glad that you posted above, because I worried.
A co-worker committed suicide right after having an arguement with his girlfriend....she thought it was her fault....it took us months to convince her that it wasn't. I feared she would do something to herself. It was his weakness...not yours!


----------



## Spooky1

fick, don't blame yourself. He chose to be violent to you, and you were right to kick him out. I'm sorry he took his own life, but it was his choices that lead to it. It wasn't your fault, and his family is wrong to blame you.


----------



## The Creepster

Why are tape measures not sticky like tape? I tried to send out some holiday cheer but the box won't stay closed


----------



## scareme

Like Jack of the fairey tale, I broke my crown. I broke it about a week before Christmas. I'm waiting til after Jan. 1st to see the dentist since I will have new/better dental insurance then. Makes hoilday eating a little hard. Anyone for oatmeal to celebrate New Year's Eve with?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, December 30, is National Bicarbonate of Soda Day


----------



## The Creepster

Why does my stove lie....I told it to "Clean" and my house is still dirty...


----------



## morbidmike

why when its cold out my dog waits til she comes inside to poop


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ever notice how folks spend the first half of their lives acquiring things, and the second half trying to get rid of it all before they die?

Unrelated to that, we are going to see a blue moon in the sky on December 31:

http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/space/12/30/blue.moon/index.html


----------



## morbidmike

blue moon shamma lamma ding dang ziggity bopp


----------



## The Archivist

The Creepster said:


> Why does my stove lie....I told it to "Clean" and my house is still dirty...


Ya know Creeps, sometimes the things that come out your head are absolutely hilarious...


----------



## morbidmike

some one really likes the creepster awww aint that cute


----------



## The Creepster

By the light of the silvery moon....


----------



## The Archivist

Ya know, I just thought of a funny present to give to someone next Christmas. Create what looks like a wrapped present with a bow. When they get too close, a hidden motion sensor triggers either a low growling sound along with a shaking motion or a monster's hand leaps out of the box and then is retracted in.


----------



## GothicCandle

The Archivist said:


> Ya know, I just thought of a funny present to give to someone next Christmas. Create what looks like a wrapped present with a bow. When they get too close, a hidden motion sensor triggers either a low growling sound along with a shaking motion or a monster's hand leaps out of the box and then is retracted in.


thats cute. lol. perfect for a haunter


----------



## morbidmike

I'm tired of christmas decorations


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Archivist said:


> Ya know, I just thought of a funny present to give to someone next Christmas. Create what looks like a wrapped present with a bow. When they get too close, a hidden motion sensor triggers either a low growling sound along with a shaking motion or a monster's hand leaps out of the box and then is retracted in.


You're an evil man, Arch:googly: That would be very funny.:jol:


----------



## The Creepster

Time to go and see how much my shoulders and back will take......ANY BETS? I LOVE POWER LIFTING YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

im watching gang land I wanna be a dominican gangster


----------



## Spooky1

So we had a white Christmas, and now a white New Years Eve. What's Mother Nature got in store for us for 2010?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

have the next 3 days off!


----------



## Spooky1

A Happy and Healthy New Year to all! 

TJ Zombie New Year Pinup by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## scareme

Spooky, How did you get that picture of me before I put my make-up on?


----------



## The Archivist

I have an idea for a groundbreaker worthy of Voodoo von Shrunkenhead. First off, its animated. The fingers motion to the ToT slowly enough to be visible and realistically. I wonder if I can post a pic here or if I need to create a thread...hmm

Anyway, if it comes up, ignore the smudge marks. Something's wrong with the scanner. 

I also have an idea for a floating candle T-stone. It's also attached to this post.


----------



## morbidmike

guy above my post has an awsome idea but bad hand writing bada bingda boob!!!


----------



## Jack Reaper

Party went well last night....
No drama...
No puking...
No drunkeness...
No hangover....

Somehow.....it did not feel like New Years Eve.......


----------



## morbidmike

you for got no fun hahaha


----------



## Jack Reaper

morbid mike said:


> you for got no fun hahaha


Yeah....except for the fact that no one was allowed to wear any kind of shirt or top...that was fun....


----------



## morbidmike

I want an invite next year expecially if the Hawiian tropic girls show up again


----------



## Jack Reaper

Sorry...next year it will be the girls of Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Issue....yeah right...


----------



## morbidmike

oh well I'll settle for that my standards arent that high haha


----------



## GothicCandle

watched Harry Potter and the Half Blood Price yesterday. Got the 2 disc special edition from walmart, thought it was a bit odd that dvd cost 9$ more then the blue ray disc. I thought blue ray was always more expensive???? 

Anyway, I loved the movie! Best of the all movies! which is fitting because Half Blood prince is the best book of the series!


----------



## morbidmike

I need to head to the basement to finish my foam carving


----------



## fick209

I hate baking cookies - 4 dozen done, 4 dozen more to go

GothicCandle, I agree best HP movie so far - must have cost more because you got the 2 disk special edition (only 1 disk in mine) must be something good in 2nd disk to charge that much more


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's really cold out right now with one of those winds blowing that's too lazy to go around you and cuts right through you instead - brrrr!!! I was driving to a rehearsal earlier today and had to dodge a discarded Christmas tree and one of those orange road work barrels rolling around in the road.


----------



## GothicCandle

fick209 said:


> I hate baking cookies - 4 dozen done, 4 dozen more to go
> 
> GothicCandle, I agree best HP movie so far - must have cost more because you got the 2 disk special edition (only 1 disk in mine) must be something good in 2nd disk to charge that much more


it has a bunch of deleted scenes, and a long documentory about j.k rowling, cast interviews and lots of behind the scenes, lots of stuff about deathly hollows too. I would say it's worth the extra bit of money.


----------



## The Creepster

I beat up Harry Potter and took his magic stick....


----------



## nixie

Accio Harry Potter's wand... 

There Creepster, now you no longer have his wand, I do. With it I place you all under the Imperius Curse and you will send me all your best props.


----------



## The Creepster

nixie said:


> Accio Harry Potter's wand...
> 
> There Creepster, now you no longer have his wand, I do. With it I place you all under the Imperius Curse and you will send me all your best props.


Well...alright....only cause I flunked magic class


----------



## GothicCandle

nixie said:


> Accio Harry Potter's wand...
> 
> There Creepster, now you no longer have his wand, I do. With it I place you all under the Imperius Curse and you will send me all your best props.


Sectumsempra!!



The Creepster said:


> Well...alright....only cause I flunked magic class


stupid Squib


----------



## The Creepster

GothicCandle said:


> Sectumsempra!!
> 
> stupid Squib


well If I am a squib..your plankton....... hibbity bibitty...shaka woppie doo


----------



## GothicCandle

The Creepster said:


> well If I am a squib..your plankton....... hibbity bibitty...shaka woppie doo


Squib is a wizard word for someone who was born to a magical family, but can not do any magic themselves. It's the opposite of a muggle-born witch/wizard. a muggle is a normal non-magical person who is born from other non-magical people.


----------



## The Creepster

GothicCandle said:


> Squib is a wizard word for someone who was born to a magical family, but can not do any magic themselves. It's the opposite of a muggle-born witch/wizard. a muggle is a normal non-magical person who is born from other non-magical people.


your still plankton....zippy wippy clamma bam-boom


----------



## Jack Reaper

You all know way too much about muggles, squibs, and wizards to be allowed to live!!!
Ha ha!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, January 3, is:

Festival of Sleep Day - The Creepster would say sleep is overrated

Fruitcake Toss Day - Sounds like a good idea to me. There is no documented case of a human being actually eating a fruitcake:googly:

Humiliation Day - Okay, now who came up with that one??


----------



## morbidmike

I dont believe farts are supposed to be lumpy am i wrong??


----------



## GothicCandle

Jack Reaper said:


> You all know way too much about muggles, squibs, and wizards to be allowed to live!!!
> Ha ha!


no...you know too little. Be happy you have Harry protecting you, or he who must not be named would make you do a dance...off a cliff.

Imperio!!!!!


----------



## nixie

EEK, Gc! Who did you slice open? Me or Creepster??


----------



## The Creepster

I used the magical Trim-trap dippity Dodalee necklace...so it was not me I am protected plus my cats have sim sam yo-yo MA powers. Also the fact I blew up the magical castle with a surgical strike


----------



## morbidmike

this is why I like being the tooth fairy no magical drama


----------



## GothicCandle

nixie said:


> EEK, Gc! Who did you slice open? Me or Creepster??


Creepster. I would never hurt you, Nixie.



morbid mike said:


> this is why I like being the tooth fairy no magical drama


you sure are one creepy tooth fairy...
http://www.best-horror-movies.com/darkness-falls.html


----------



## nixie

morbid mike said:


> this is why I like being the tooth fairy no magical drama


...except for that one incident with the Easter Bunny...


----------



## The Creepster

Adults reading kids books is overrated


----------



## GothicCandle

The Creepster said:


> Adults reading kids books is overrated


Harry potter was written for an adult audience, not children. It's a book about child abuse, murder, death, evil power, love, romance, cruelty, life after death, horrific memories, crime, animal abuse, puberty, friendship, good triumphing over evil, choices, and many more things that frankly aren't child friendly. A mature child, teen, or adult would like it, but it deals with growing up during war. A horrible, evil being, who rivels people like hitler is attacking both the wizard and the muggle world and only harry can stop him. but he can't yet, at 11 years old when the story starts he didn't even know he was a wizard, and for sure didn't know the power he has the ability to weld. While Voldemort grows power, so does harry. Harry witnesses first hand all the things mentioned above, and much more. When zombies, death eaters, snakes, and men are all chasing you trying to kill you at every turn, and if they can't kill you they are more then happy to kill your friends and family, well now, not very good for the kiddies is it?

Saying all that, the books are very very good. But people who think they are "kids books" are wrong, though there is nothing wrong with letting a kid read it, there are some kids who could easily have nightmares from it.


----------



## The Creepster

And for my next trick......

I wonder what the deep philosophy and meaning behind the "Choose Your Own Adventure" series is?


----------



## scareme

Creep, I'd give you a spanking, if I didn't think you'd enjoy it so much.


----------



## The Creepster

scareme said:


> Creep, I'd give you a spanking, if I didn't think you'd enjoy it so much.


I know...and I thought we were keeping this a secret


----------



## Spooky1

Who's this Potter kid anyway. Is he related to Mr. Potter from "It's a Wonderful Life". 

Anyway there is only one Wizard, his name is Gandolf. All the rest are posers. "You Shall Not Pass"


----------



## pyro

another long weekend in the tolet----dam snow


----------



## pyro

GothicCandle said:


> Harry potter was written for an adult audience, not children. It's a book about child abuse, murder, death, evil power, love, romance, cruelty, life after death, horrific memories, crime, animal abuse, puberty, friendship, good triumphing over evil, choices, and many more things that frankly aren't child friendly. A mature child, teen, or adult would like it, but it deals with growing up during war. A horrible, evil being, who rivels people like hitler is attacking both the wizard and the muggle world and only harry can stop him. but he can't yet, at 11 years old when the story starts he didn't even know he was a wizard, and for sure didn't know the power he has the ability to weld. While Voldemort grows power, so does harry. Harry witnesses first hand all the things mentioned above, and much more. When zombies, death eaters, snakes, and men are all chasing you trying to kill you at every turn, and if they can't kill you they are more then happy to kill your friends and family, well now, not very good for the kiddies is it?
> 
> Saying all that, the books are very very good. But people who think they are "kids books" are wrong, though there is nothing wrong with letting a kid read it, there are some kids who could easily have nightmares from it.


 and that is all in the 1st chapter


----------



## morbidmike

I am the greatest wizzard ever I'm posting on magic typing box .......Now what I typed will now post...... sim sim sala bim biggidy biggidy boom!!!!


----------



## Spooklights

Spooky1 said:


> Anyway there is only one Wizard, his name is Gandolf. All the rest are posers. "You Shall Not Pass"


Right you are, too. This made me laugh, and then I had to wonder; how many people still know who Gandalf is?


----------



## The Archivist

See Gc, this is what happens when the old folks try to understand something modern... 
Personally, I didn't like HP6 as much as I thought I would. Barely hit some of the key points in the book. Like for example, the back story of how Riddle came to be in the orphanage, the meeting between the Gaunts and the Ministry official, etc. My one and only hope is when the make the final two parts of the last movie, they do it RIGHT!! There is a lot of stuff in there that is ESSENTIAL to the story. Also, if they don't put the Battle of Hogwarts into the movie, I will be really upset.

As for your insights of what the story is all about, you're right on.
As for the picture of the fire-engulfed fairie or whatever the heck it was, where'd you get it? That looks like it would make a great prop (without the fire).


----------



## GothicCandle

Spooklights said:


> Right you are, too. This made me laugh, and then I had to wonder; how many people still know who Gandalf is?


Gandalf is the dude who falls off a cliff, and then returns as a different color. He likes fire works and forces short people(with big feet) to go on long dangerous adventures.



pyro said:


> and that is all in the 1st chapter


what book are you reading? an extremely condense version??? lol


----------



## The Archivist

On a personal note, now that I've put in my two cents of the HP series, I decided to create my own yard haunt this year instead of working the Ghost Train. I finally will have final creative say-so, I won't have to put up with the stuffy, Type-A personalities down at the club, and a few other reasons I don't feel like sharing publicly.

I have a deal with my parents since they gave me permission to use their front yard. If I lose 50 pounds by October 1st, I will be able to spend $100. (Being that I'm broke, any projects that I want to do usually makes my dad tell me that everything has to be of found material...) Anyway, I can still make a few things out of found material such as two half TPCs made from pallet wood, and a couple of T-stones out of styrofoam fronting (will brace it later with either heavy cardboard or thin plywood), still haven't figured out what I will be doing for lighting...should be interesting.

Well, to get the weight loss started, I went for a walk. Tried to tackle a rather steep hill on my route. I had called my dad to record my attempt, so he came down, I started up the hill, only to stop within the first third breathing hard, and vertigo. While I was taking a break, I ended up passing out. End result, my dad managed to get me into the car, and took me back to the house, which is where I am now typing to y'all. I have one HELL of a gouge mark where I scraped my leg on the way down.


----------



## morbidmike

be careful archivist Rome wasnt built in a day or burned in a night good luck with your weight loss


----------



## The Archivist

I know. Now I have a MTS. Monument to Stupidity. :googly:


----------



## nixie

Archivist- Be careful. Don't push yourself too hard. I hope your leg feels better soon! Good luck with your weight loss and Halloween goals!

BTW- Don't mess with my dear friend, Mr. Potter!! (A little late in the game, but I see that he came under a bit of an attack while I was away...) Harry Potter and Lord of the Rings are both brilliant reads, why must they be pitted against one another? Regardless of what age group Harry Potter may have been intended for, it is a very well written story that has captivated adults the world over. Sorry, I'm just too big of a Harry Potter fan to just let it go...


----------



## The Creepster

I would put in the list..."The little engine that could" as a fine read as well


----------



## Jack Reaper

Potter vs. Gandalf
Freddy vs. Jason
Star Wars vs. Star Trek
Gilligan vs. Maynerd T. Krebbs
Been going on forever....

Hey...as far as kids books go....I read Jaws before I was 10
I was forced to read more disturbing books as a kid than Harry Potter could ever be.
Anything by Dickens is disturbing to a child.
"Ol' Yeller"? Who would force a kid to read this?? Having to kill your own dog....
"Where the Red Fern Grows"
"*****"


----------



## GothicCandle

The Creepster said:


> I would put in the list..."The little engine that could" as a fine read as well


you can read what you want. That's a good book for you. No big words for you to fail to comprehend(understand) lol me and Nixie will continue building our vocabularies with higher learning. Harry potter has a lot of base with legendary myths and in fact is pretty in depth.


----------



## The Creepster

I like Curious George personally....because of the very in depth fact base storyline of how curious monkeys are...how its scientifically proven that most monkey wards wear yellow hats and are male. Fantastic...who knew


----------



## GothicCandle

Jack Reaper said:


> Hey...as far as kids books go....I read Jaws before I was 10
> I was forced to read more disturbing books as a kid than Harry Potter could ever be.
> Anything by Dickens is disturbing to a child.
> "Ol' Yeller"? Who would force a kid to read this?? Having to kill your own dog....
> "Where the Red Fern Grows"
> "*****"


this is true, Oliver twist is a favorite of mine and it has some pretty gruesome deaths. a more modern favorite of mine is The Giver, and it's pretty horrific too.


----------



## GothicCandle

The Creepster said:


> I like Curious George personally....because of the very in depth fact base storyline of how curious monkeys are...how its scientifically proven that most monkey wards wear yellow hats and are male. Fantastic...who knew


lol

history is very interesting. Myths and legends are part of history and therefore interesting. it all offers a view into how people(both modern and antiquity) think and view the world. Without understanding the past we can not hope to understand the future.

Also though, you forgot the part about how much monkeys like bananas. Thats important to the story too.


----------



## The Creepster

When I stick things up my nose...it tickles my brain


----------



## GothicCandle

The Creepster said:


> When I stick things up my nose...it tickles my brain


the zombies DIDN'T eat your brain???!!!??!


----------



## morbidmike

your not supposed to stick anything longer than a crochet needle in your nose


----------



## morbidmike

now I'm thinking I should goto work before people confuse me with Roxy Blue...... pic of roxy at work see how much fun she's having:googly:


----------



## nixie

We had a rather non-fun weekend. My oldest daughter (Slightly Strange is her user name on the forum) took a nasty fall while snowboarding with her Dad and hit her head pretty hard. She couldn't hear anything, then passed out. Her Dad took her to the urgent care center, they sent her to the Hospital in an ambulance. It was so scary! She has a concussion, and is REALLY sore all over, but she's doing OK. Not a fun way to end Christmas break.


----------



## IMU

Sorry to hear that Nixie, but glad she is doing OK! You have to watch those head injuries.


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> now I'm thinking I should goto work before people confuse me with Roxy Blue...... pic of roxy at work see how much fun she's having:googly:


Define "work":devil:

Nixie, that's just scary. Hope your daughter is doing better now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

At 10:15 this morning, there were 20 people on the Forum - one user (me) and 19 guests!  Did everyone else go on a ski trip or something?


----------



## IMU

No ski trip for me!


----------



## Spooky1

Nixie, I'm glad to hear your daughter is recovering from her fall.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> At 10:15 this morning, there were 20 people on the Forum - one user (me) and 19 guests! Did everyone else go on a ski trip or something?


There are 4 times as many guest on right now, as members. 

Hey you lurkers out there, join in the fun!!!!


----------



## scareme

nixie said:


> We had a rather non-fun weekend. My oldest daughter (Slightly Strange is her user name on the forum) took a nasty fall while snowboarding with her Dad and hit her head pretty hard. She couldn't hear anything, then passed out. Her Dad took her to the urgent care center, they sent her to the Hospital in an ambulance. It was so scary! She has a concussion, and is REALLY sore all over, but she's doing OK. Not a fun way to end Christmas break.


Hope your daughter is doing well Nixie. That's the second snowboarding accident I heard about this weekend. Tell her we wish her a speedy recovery.


----------



## The Creepster

Boy why pay for head trauma...I would do it for free:googly:


----------



## fick209

RoxyBlue said:


> At 10:15 this morning, there were 20 people on the Forum - one user (me) and 19 guests! Did everyone else go on a ski trip or something?


No vacations or trips here, busy trying to finish up year end reports and inventory, not the funnest part of my job

Hope your daughter is doing ok Nixie


----------



## morbidmike

why cant my hunting dog load his own gun


----------



## GothicCandle

nixie said:


> We had a rather non-fun weekend. My oldest daughter (Slightly Strange is her user name on the forum) took a nasty fall while snowboarding with her Dad and hit her head pretty hard. She couldn't hear anything, then passed out. Her Dad took her to the urgent care center, they sent her to the Hospital in an ambulance. It was so scary! She has a concussion, and is REALLY sore all over, but she's doing OK. Not a fun way to end Christmas break.


yikes, glad to know she's okay. I wish her well. This is why I would never go snow boarding or skiing.


----------



## morbidmike

I'm thinking of a number from 1 to 11,000 what is it???


----------



## Jack Reaper

morbid mike said:


> i'm thinking of a number from 1 to 11,000 what is it???


666?


----------



## scareme

I say 1. Who's closer Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

333 who won??


----------



## Draik41895

537, I know im right. Soooo....I totaly just went and got my ears pierced! Yippee!


----------



## morbidmike

why does celuclay take sooooooo long to dry I wanna keep working


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> 333 who won??


Scareme did - Her guess of 1 is only 332 away from 333. The guess of 666 is 333 away from 333.

Send the prize money to me and I'll be sure she gets it:devil::googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> 537, I know im right. Soooo....I totaly just went and got my ears pierced! Yippee!


I'm glad you didn't get your eyebrow pierced.


----------



## scareme

Draik41895 said:


> 537, I know im right. Soooo....I totaly just went and got my ears pierced! Yippee!


Let's see a picture!


----------



## Draik41895

scareme said:


> Let's see a picture!





RoxyBlue said:


> I'm glad you didn't get your eyebrow pierced.


haha, not for me... and ill post some pictures sometime tomorrow


----------



## GothicCandle

Draik41895 said:


> 537, I know im right. Soooo....I totaly just went and got my ears pierced! Yippee!


"ears" Both of them? I thought boys almost always only ever got one done... I have two male cousins who have their ear/s pierced. The one who only has one ear done did it with his mothers permission, behind his fathers back. It took his father 6 months to noticed(and the boy lived with him full time, it wasn't a divorced situation sort of thing) 6 months! lol and he was a bit mad, but by then there wasn't much for him to do about it, the piercing had healed and everything.


----------



## IMU

Stuck on a prop ... ummmm ... gift .... I'm working on ...what to do, what to do.


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> Stuck on a prop ... ummmm ... gift .... I'm working on ...what to do, what to do.


Drink one shot of whiskey and then look at the prop again. You'll see it in a new light

That, or just send it to me and I'll give it a look for, oh, maybe a few years or so while trying to come up with a suggestion for you:googly:


----------



## nixie

IMU said:


> Stuck on a prop ... ummmm ... gift .... I'm working on ...what to do, what to do.


The non-prop was looking brilliant last time I saw it... even if it isn't actually a prop  What has you stuck?


----------



## IMU

Can't say "HERE" ... LOL ... someone might be sneaking a peek!


----------



## debbie5

Hi everyone! just thought I'd say HI.

HI.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi back, Deb! I was wondering where you'd been hibernating


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> Can't say "HERE" ... LOL ... someone might be sneaking a peek!


Sure you can - it was clearly the $*^&$(*&^ on the *&$%*(^+&(% that was causing the problem, and all you have to do is ^^&$#^ the &^$^&


----------



## IMU

Hi debbie5 ... 

Well now ... since you said it THAT way Roxy, I see what my problem was and how to proceed!


----------



## nixie

Welcome back, Debbie!


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> Hi everyone! just thought I'd say HI.
> 
> HI.


Hey, Deb, you buried under snow up there?


----------



## morbidmike

I gotta go make some money on the street's


----------



## fick209

Good to have you back debbie

You have fun on those streets Mike:googly:


----------



## fick209

Why when I call the insurance company to ask a simple question about the worker's comp policy they can't just explain it to me in layman's terms instead they send me a 10 page fax


----------



## RoxyBlue

fick209 said:


> Why when I call the insurance company to ask a simple question about the worker's comp policy they can't just explain it to me in layman's terms instead they send me a 10 page fax


Maybe they don't understand it, either

We have a lovely agent who is really good at explaining business insurance issues in relatively simple terms, which is a good thing because most of the policies aren't written that way.


----------



## The Creepster

Insurance.....#2 biggest legal racket...AND is overrated


----------



## Draik41895

GothicCandle said:


> "ears" Both of them? I thought boys almost always only ever got one done... I have two male cousins who have their ear/s pierced. The one who only has one ear done did it with his mothers permission, behind his fathers back. It took his father 6 months to noticed(and the boy lived with him full time, it wasn't a divorced situation sort of thing) 6 months! lol and he was a bit mad, but by then there wasn't much for him to do about it, the piercing had healed and everything.


Yeah, its unusual, but im radtastic like that. Also, I might get snake bites in april.and who of you would like to give me ten dollars,I need it to buy a mountain ocarina, as itll be my first inline


----------



## GothicCandle

Draik41895 said:


> Yeah, its unusual, but im radtastic like that. Also, I might get snake bites in april.and who of you would like to give me ten dollars,I need it to buy a mountain ocarina, as itll be my first inline


ooo, snake bites look cool on some people, but some people just look like they have food stuck to their mouth...lol. Which one are you???? lol


----------



## Draik41895

I'm *assuming* theyed look cool on me, Ive been told so as well


----------



## Spooky1

Draik41895 said:


> Yeah, its unusual, but im radtastic like that. Also, I might get snake bites in april.and who of you would like to give me ten dollars,I need it to buy a mountain ocarina, as itll be my first inline


Obviously I'm too old. I have no idea what any of that means? :googly:


----------



## IMU

Don't feel bad Spooky, I had to consult the Googlemachine!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Obviously I'm too old. I have no idea what any of that means? :googly:


LOL!
Snake bites are lip piercings.

I had to look up what a mountain ocarina was. It's an instrument.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm good with the ocarina (I actually knew what that was), but lip piercings?!?!? NOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

Just don't get popped in the mouth....face piercings don't hold up too well...I use them as targets:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Also the kissing thing - I'm guessing it could get pretty scary trying to kiss someone who has the equivalent of a tactical weapon on his or her lips:googly:


----------



## IMU

Nothing like taking your new "non-prop" prop into work and having your boss just look at you! :googly: So much for asking his opinion!  BUT ... I did manage to get Santa's hair & beard to use for this years display!  Does that put me on his "Naughty" list?


----------



## GothicCandle

Spooky1 said:


> Obviously I'm too old. I have no idea what any of that means? :googly:


an example of snake bites









info about ocarinas
Ocarina - Wikipedia, the free [email protected]@[email protected]@/wiki/File:Ocarinas.jpg" class="image"><img alt="Ocarinas.jpg" src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/a0/Ocarinas.jpg/250px-Ocarinas.jpg"@@[email protected]@commons/thumb/a/a0/Ocarinas.jpg/250px-Ocarinas.jpg


----------



## IMU

Now THIS is a snake bite!










 :googly:  :googly:



GothicCandle said:


> an example of snake bites


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well Draik, I have not idea why you would "want" to be bitten by a snake but I guess everyone needs a hobby. Just be careful with the snake, you don't want to break off a fang.


----------



## nixie

ouch and OUCH! They both look painful to me...


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 6th is...
* Fruitcake Toss Day
* Bean Day
* Cuddle Up Day
* Three Kings Day


Kinda funny since I brought homemade stollen for lunch today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> Now THIS is a snake bite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :googly:  :googly:


IMU, I am so LMAO right now!

Gothic, eeewwww! I'm also cringing now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay for Cuddle Up Day!


----------



## nixie

I think I'll go observe Cuddle Up Day!! There are a few cuddly kids around here somewhere...


----------



## fick209

I must be getting a little old myself as I also had to clue what snake bites were...to me they look more painful then cool/attractive..however if that's what your into & it make you happy, go for it.

on another note - good to know that there is such a thing as Fruitcake Toss Day. I however am not going to toss the one that I received this year, instead I am putting it in the freezer and next year I'm giving it right back to the person who gave it to me:devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

When I was in college, I was bitten by a 4 foot long black snake in a biology lab - got me between the thumb and forefinger and just started chewing. The professor kept making supposedly helpful suggestions like "Pinch it behind the jaws and it will let go" and (when that didn't work), "Run water on its head and it will let go" (which it didn't). After about five minutes, during which my lab partner was totally freaking out, the professor finally came over and got the snake's mouth open and off my hand. His final comment was "There must be something wrong with your metabolism. He was trying to eat your hand".


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> When I was in college, I was bitten by a 4 foot long black snake in a biology lab - got me between the thumb and forefinger and just started chewing. The professor kept making supposedly helpful suggestions like "Pinch it behind the jaws and it will let go" and (when that didn't work), "Run water on its head and it will let go" (which it didn't). After about five minutes, during whcih my lab partner was totally freaking out, the professor finally came over and got the snake's mouth open and off my hand. His final comment was "There must be something wrong with your metabolism. He was trying to eat your hand".


You're part rat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> You're part rat.


LMAO, just don't tell Spooky1:googly:

I worked in labs for many years, and that's what we used to call each other - lab rats


----------



## fick209

I am a complete wuss when it comes to snakes - I'm quite sure I would have died of a heart attack if a snake clamped onto my hand and chewed for 5 minutes:googly: Actually just reading that sent shivers up my spine


----------



## RoxyBlue

Snakes are beautiful animals. We used to catch snakes when we were kids and bring them home to keep for a while. Fortunately my parents had no phobias about creepy crawlies


----------



## Devils Chariot

I like the snakes. I like eels too, Lampreys no so much (might like em more if they didnt have such scary mouths), and worms are gross. I guess its a textural thing and not a body plan thing.


----------



## Spooky1

Here's a snake bite for you Draik. (From one of Roxy's favorite shows)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMa3bDyS0WE"]YouTube- Dirty Jobs-Snake Bite[/nomedia]


----------



## morbidmike

good news I'm finally figuring out celuclay and I love it now it's awsome


----------



## Devils Chariot

morbid mike said:


> good news I'm finally figuring out celuclay and I love it now it's awsome


If you havent already, try adding some hand soap to the water when mixing it up, and keep a bowl of water nearby to dip your fingers into. These two steps will keep it from getting to tacky/sticky and will help you smooth it.


----------



## The Creepster

Heres one of many I see all the time...only a 6 footer, who wants some rattler love?(note the width between the two tire tracks)


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Snakes are beautiful animals. We used to catch snakes when we were kids and bring them home to keep for a while. Fortunately my parents had no phobias about creepy crawlies


I would love a snake as a pet, but I could never feed them live food. I would love to have an african egg eating snake, because they only eat eggs, they arn't even able to eat anything else. Just eggs. However, they are pretty rare as pets(and therefore expensive to buy) and young ones are very thin and are not wide enough to eat chicken eggs, if they were I know lots of people who could give me free fresh chicken eggs, but since they can't eat that big an egg you have to give them small ones such as quail eggs and I don't know anyone who has a pet quail.


----------



## scareme

I've raised button quail. They are sooo cute. Full grown they are the size of chicks. There babies are the size of bumble bees. The eggs are a little larger than jelly beans. If I live closer to you they would be perfect for you, if you had the African egg snake, which you don't have, so nevermind.


----------



## fick209

I'm just sooooo excited to see snake conversation is still going on! I attempted to watch the video Spooky1, but wouldn't work (I paced the room 10 minutes getting up courage to watch it..kind of glad it didn't work). But at least Creepster did leave a wonderful image of a huge snake for me look at b-4 I retire for the evening:googly:


----------



## scareme

fick, on your fruitcake idea. A co-worker did that with her sister for six years. Just make sure it stays frozen. One year it thawed, rotted, and that fruitcake tag game ended.


----------



## fick209

scareme said:


> fick, on your fruitcake idea. A co-worker did that with her sister for six years. Just make sure it stays frozen. One year it thawed, rotted, and that fruitcake tag game ended.


Never fear - this is an on-going joke with my neighbors for the past 7 yrs. Nobody's eating it...however, just incase maybe I should make a new one and start all over again


----------



## Spooky1

Just to yank the chain of you New Englanders.

Go Ravens!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

fick209 said:


> I'm just sooooo excited to see snake conversation is still going on! I attempted to watch the video Spooky1, but wouldn't work (I paced the room 10 minutes getting up courage to watch it..kind of glad it didn't work). But at least Creepster did leave a wonderful image of a huge snake for me look at b-4 I retire for the evening:googly:


Click where it says 'Watch on YouTube" and it will work - after working up all that courage, you really should watch it It's a video from 'Dirty Jobs' with Mike Rowe (whom I otally worship) trying to catch water snakes on the Lake Erie shoreline. He got bitten several times in the process - this video shows one of the chewers. The first time we saw it on TV, we were crying laughing because it was so funny in a painful humor sort of way:jol:


----------



## fick209

Well, since it's Mike Rowe I will watch it, but later today. I don't feel like watching anything about snakes in the morning hours.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sometimes I wish I had a dirty job just so I could meet Mike Rowe The man is a total hoot.


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 7th is....
* Harlem Globe Trotters Day

* I'm Not Going To Take It Anymore Day

* Old Rock Day - day to enjoy old rocks and fossils.

* Distaff Day - In many European cultural traditions, women resumed their household work after the twelve days of Christmas. The distaff, or rock, used in spinning was the medieval symbol of women's work.
WHAT? YOU MEAN I COULD HAVE SLACKED OFF UNTIL TODAY?????


----------



## Spooklights

It's supposed to snow tonight!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> January 7th is....
> 
> * Old Rock Day - day to enjoy old rocks and fossils.


That means we should all enjoy The Creepster's company today - he's pretty close to being a fossil:devil::googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> That means we should all enjoy The Creepster's company today - he's pretty close to being a fossil:devil::googly:


You're gonna get it now!


----------



## morbidmike

.... Why has Haunti been away for so long???? Now get back to cleaning the house an all the other womens work!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> .... Why has Haunti been away for so long???? Now get back to cleaning the house an all the other womens work!!!!


You're gonna get it now:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> You're gonna get it now!


"Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil, for I am far from Tijuana":googly::jol:


----------



## IMU

Don't eat the worm!


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> "Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil, for I am far from Tijuana":googly::jol:


I am everywhere.....you can run....BUT you can not hide:xbones::googly:


----------



## morbidmike

me and the creepster should take a road trip to see Roxy and tie her up and drag her behind our car tee he he he


----------



## IMU

Nothing can ever happen to the Post-Ho QUEEN!  I shall gladly take her place behind your car!


----------



## morbidmike

we cant drag a pirate around thats right in the constitution


----------



## nixie

IMU said:


> Nothing can ever happen to the Post-Ho QUEEN!  I shall gladly take her place behind your car!


Aw, chivalry isn't dead... even among pirates!


----------



## The Archivist

Ever since getting permission to build this year's haunt at my parent's place, I have wondered whether or not to use the backyard instead of the front. However, since seeing the backyard at night, I can now officially say that the backyard is the #1 choice. It's dark back there (really dark), only has a little light coming from the streetlight through some trees in one corner. It's way bigger than the front and the front yard has a streetlight directly in front. 

It helps that I found two 16 foot poles to use when I need to set up some viewblocks. Just tie a tarp between them and I'll be able to move them around. I figure that I'll be able to set up at least 10 small scenes in the space available and be able to rearrange them as needed or if I think of something else. This will be a private haunt, not something for the public so I will be able to set up at least a month in advance and not have to worry about stuff growing legs.

Can't wait... Is it springtime yet? 

How about now? 

Now?


----------



## nixie

Archivist- Sounds like fun! Ambitious, but fun!


----------



## The Creepster

Good friends give you things like a autopsy table......because they know me so well


----------



## The Archivist

nixie said:


> Archivist- Sounds like fun! Ambitious, but fun!


When I get the daytime video from my dad, from which I will base my sketches from, I'll post them here so you get an idea as which direction I'm headed.

Yes, I am ambitious, but only where Halloween is concerned. Otherwise, my parents have teased me about needing to hold a mirror under my nose to see if I'm still breathing...:googly:


----------



## nixie

My daughter has a follow-up appointment with her doctor tomorrow morning to evaluate how she is doing after her snowboarding accident. The CT scan she had was reviewed by three doctors who all said it was normal. She's still rather loopy and very sore, but on the mend. 

...On a side note, my daughter found it highly offensive to have her brain referred to as "normal".


----------



## The Archivist

Nixie, when I had my MRI to find out more about the PTC, the docs said that they couldn't see anything, that gave my dad the joke of how there's nothing in my head... he's still using the joke. :sigh:


----------



## GothicCandle

The Archivist said:


> Nixie, when I had my MRI to find out more about the PTC, the docs said that they couldn't see anything, that gave my dad the joke of how there's nothing in my head... he's still using the joke. :sigh:


I know a guy, who has a home video of him at about 3 years old, and he has a bandage on his head because he fell and cut it pretty bad and had to have stiches. His mother was teaching him about bones and says "Is this a bone" while pointing to his arm, leg, belly, and head and when he gives the answer for head he says "All bone." and mom says "All?" and he says "Nothing but bone, no brain!"



nixie said:


> My daughter has a follow-up appointment with her doctor tomorrow morning to evaluate how she is doing after her snowboarding accident. The CT scan she had was reviewed by three doctors who all said it was normal. She's still rather loopy and very sore, but on the mend.
> 
> ...On a side note, my daughter found it highly offensive to have her brain referred to as "normal".


I would find that offensive as well, lol, luckily? though no one has ever suggested I'm "normal" lol.


----------



## morbidmike

.....my boss hasnt called me yet ......free day hooray,,,,,oh yeah!!!! .....dammit the phone is ringing


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> Nothing can ever happen to the Post-Ho QUEEN!  I shall gladly take her place behind your car!


You're my hero, IMU

As for the evil Morbid, beware the wrath of Spooky1:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> me and the creepster should take a road trip to see Roxy and tie her up and drag her behind our car tee he he he


I don't think that would be wise. You'd only get to her after my ammo ran out and over my undead body. :xbones::ninja:


----------



## morbidmike

I'll beat him in a tickle fight


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nixie, glad to hear your daughter is doing well, even if she does have to live with the shame of being called "normal"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I don't think that would be wise. You'd only get to her after my ammo ran out and over my undead body. :xbones::ninja:


My honey is so good to me You are my Hero and Protector:jol:


----------



## morbidmike

Spooky1 said:


> I don't think that would be wise. You'd only get to her after my ammo ran out and over my undead body. :xbones::ninja:


done game on!!!!I just got kevlar breast implants so ha!!!


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> done game on!!!!I just got kevlar breast implants so ha!!!


Did I mention I work in a chemistry lab? Lets see what concoctions I can mix together, Bwah Ha Ha :devil::zombie:


----------



## Spooky1

We got a couple inches of snow last night. Just enough to make everything white and beautiful. Now the wind is kicking up and blowing the snow around.


----------



## morbidmike

Spooky1 said:


> Did I mention I work in a chemistry lab? Lets see what concoctions I can mix together, Bwah Ha Ha :devil::zombie:


Did mention I have two killer puggle's that attended Satans obediance school and they will rip your face off hahahahaha (puggle = half pug+half beagle)


----------



## The Creepster

Ahhh the anticipation of a battle for Roxy....little do they realize that I have the prize:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

The Creepster said:


> Ahhh the anticipation of a battle for Roxy....little do they realize that I have the prize:googly:


hey you and I are in this togeather pal!!!!so you cant hogg the prize we have to share 60 40 my lead


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe I have some say in this matter, gentlemen Spooky1 is the only prize holder for this girl

However, Creepster and Morbid, please feel free to fight amongst yourselves:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

we plan on getting rid of spooky1 then what you gonna do????:googly::googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> we plan on getting rid of spooky1 then what you gonna do????:googly::googly:


He showed me how to use the shotgun


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> we plan on getting rid of spooky1 then what you gonna do????:googly::googly:


Pay no attention to that little red laser spot on your forehead.


----------



## Spooky1

Special delivery for Morbid and Creepster!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Pay no attention to that little red laser spot on your forehead.


I almost spit coffee on my keyboard when I read that!:jol:


----------



## The Creepster

I was talking about enjoying some cookies with my newest forum buddy...


----------



## GothicCandle

morbid mike said:


> Did mention I have two killer puggle's that attended Satans obediance school and they will rip your face off hahahahaha (puggle = half pug+half beagle)


I have a seriously hard time imagining one of these doing that....


----------



## fick209

The Creepster said:


> I was talking about enjoying some cookies with my newest forum buddy...


the only way you get more cookies is if you promise not to kill off spooky1 and drag Roxy behind your car:smoking:


----------



## fick209

oh how cute...I want a puggle!


----------



## Spooky1

How do the puggles hold up to the cold up there in Michigan?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those dog pictures are totally adorable, Gothic


----------



## morbidmike

Spooky1 said:


> How do the puggles hold up to the cold up there in Michigan?


they love the cold and snow the 1 looks like the one by the puggle book and the other the girl 1 looks like the first one except mine have raibees, mange,and aid's,and heerpies so stay away from them


----------



## IMU

Time to work on my Non-Prop again this weekend! MAYBE it will get done soon ... ??????


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think February will be about the right time to start a Prop-Prop


----------



## nixie

Roxy, Spooky, Mike, and Creep- LMAO!!


----------



## IMU

RoxyBlue said:


> I think February will be about the right time to start a Prop-Prop


Sounds like a plan! :googly:  :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

nixie said:


> Roxy, Spooky, Mike, and Creep- LMAO!!


And aren't you impressed by how adult and mature we were this morning?:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

I missed the odd conversation today. Is everyone still alive or do I have to send out a search party?


----------



## morbidmike

were all still here briefly I'm still getting rid of soppky1 though


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> I missed the odd conversation today. Is everyone still alive or do I have to send out a search party?


Pssst...I am over here....all I wanted was to share some cookies


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'd answer, but I'm too busy loading the shotgun:googly::devil:


----------



## morbidmike

you cant soot people with blanks


----------



## fick209

The Creepster said:


> Pssst...I am over here....all I wanted was to share some cookies


Pssst...Creepster....share these with Mike so he won't kill spooky









I'll get new ones to you next week, I have football playoff boards to run this weekend


----------



## morbidmike

... now I want some cookies dammit


----------



## nixie

I wish I would have taken pictures of our Christmas cookies! We took the kids to my parents' house for a fun Christmasy evening of cookie making. Among the traditional Christmas fare, the kids and I made JOLs, cookies that had been bitten by vampires, wounded Christmas characters, etc. Certainly not what Grandma had in mind...


----------



## fick209

Nixie, I wish you would have taken pics of those cookies..sounds like fun at grandma's house:jol:


Just so you all know, just spent the last couple hours browsing the forum with my 14 yr old nephew and he thinks this is the greatest place on earth and can't wait to browse the site again tomorrow...I just sent him to bed for the night or he would say it himself:devil:


----------



## GothicCandle

fick209 said:


> oh how cute...I want a puggle!


me too.


----------



## scareme

It's after 1:00 am. I just got home from the ER. Another asthma attack. I was hoping this was going to be a better/healthier year. Maybe it will be yet. Good night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goodness, Scareme, those must be pretty bad attacks if you have to go to ER


----------



## The Creepster

Soup is great for breakfast


----------



## The Archivist

Gothic, that first pic of the baby puggle is SO adorable! Didn't you mention that your dog is a puggle?

Creepster, the only cookies I can imagine you having right now are baked with cat hair, smell of tuna fish, and look like they've been sat on by a furry tushie while warm...


----------



## The Archivist

Today is Play God Day!! I already have a few ideas on this subject...:devil:


----------



## GothicCandle

The Archivist said:


> Gothic, that first pic of the baby puggle is SO adorable! Didn't you mention that your dog is a puggle?
> 
> Creepster, the only cookies I can imagine you having right now are baked with cat hair, smell of tuna fish, and look like they've been sat on by a furry tushie while warm...


lol no, I have an American Cocker Spaniel. It's technically my mom's dog though. I don't have my own dog, I have my own cat, rabbit, bird, and fish. I want my own dog though.


----------



## The Archivist

Still either way, very cute dog. I promise to get you those copies from the Sears catalogue as soon as possible.


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> I missed the odd conversation today. Is everyone still alive or do I have to send out a search party?


Still alive here, neither Creepster nor Morbid Mike have gotten through my defenses yet. I'll be right back, I hear a moan from my tiger trap. :googly:


----------



## slightlymad

Ah Saturday night no kids quiet girlfreind and finally wrestle the computer from my daughter got coffee, got rum, got candy and no ones in chat guess i ll have to go look at porn lol


----------



## fick209

scareme said:


> It's after 1:00 am. I just got home from the ER. Another asthma attack. I was hoping this was going to be a better/healthier year. Maybe it will be yet. Good night.


oh, scareme, I can't promise a better/healthier year for you, but I will pray for it, you take care of yourself, I don't want to see this forum w/out you


----------



## nixie

Scareme- I hope you're feeling better! Sending you lots of good energy and prayers for a healthy year...


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Sorry to hear about that scareme, 
Here's hoping your asthma goes into remission.


----------



## Spooky1

*Ravens Win!!!! Woot *

BmoreRavens by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jack Reaper

Cool beans Spooky.....now on to Indy....let's hope they do well!!

Right now I am half and half on my wild card picks.
Ravens and Cowboys won, but Bengals have lost and the Packers are losing as I write this....


----------



## RoxyBlue

slightlymad said:


> Ah Saturday night no kids quiet girlfreind and finally wrestle the computer from my daughter got coffee, got rum, got candy and no ones in chat guess i ll have to go look at porn lol


:googly::jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 10th is....
* National Cut Your Energy Costs Day

* Peculiar People Day <<= HEY! A day for all of US!

* Save the Eagles Day


----------



## morbidmike

scareme I hope your feeling better........slightly strange I hope your feeling better tooo!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 11th is...
* National Step in a Puddle and Splash Your Friend Day
* International Thank You Day
* Milk Day
* National Clean Off Your Desk Day
* Organize Your Home Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> January 11th is...
> 
> * International Thank You Day


Thanks you, Haunti and all the other moderators, for all you do here


----------



## morbidmike

thanx moderators!!!!! and I am organizing my house too sweet I have 2 going for me what day is slap the taste outta your bosses mouth day????


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> January 11th is...
> * National Step in a Puddle and Splash Your Friend Day
> * International Thank You Day
> * Milk Day
> * National Clean Off Your Desk Day
> * Organize Your Home Day


All the puddles are frozen here, so I can't splash anyone.


----------



## The Creepster

Sometimes I think my thoughts are thinking and put to much thought in to thinking about thoughts


----------



## morbidmike

I think...........no I dont


----------



## fick209

Hauntiholik said:


> January 11th is...
> * National Step in a Puddle and Splash Your Friend Day
> * International Thank You Day
> * Milk Day
> * National Clean Off Your Desk Day
> * Organize Your Home Day


Yes thank you moderators!!
I guess since it's national clean off you desk day I should finally get around to cleaning it


----------



## The Creepster

somebody keeps touching my oven mitts and I know its not me


----------



## morbidmike

my old stero is possessed it keeps changing channels .....gotta go exercise it!!!


----------



## The Creepster

I got a new steamer.....makes good cakes


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Thanks you, Haunti and all the other moderators, for all you do here


The check is in the mail


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> All the puddles are frozen here, so I can't splash anyone.


You can come use my pond - it's heated.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Creepster said:


> somebody keeps touching my oven mitts and I know its not me


Go ask your cats. Maybe their paws were cold?



The Creepster said:


> I got a new steamer.....makes good cakes


I think that would be called a "pudding" if you made it in a steamer. I have a cranberry pudding that I like to make in the winter.


----------



## morbidmike

will somebody come over and finish cleaning my basement while I sand on some props job pays well .36 cents an hr


----------



## morbidmike

why is Haunti invisible???


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> why is Haunti invisible???


Why are you "TALL,MEAN,AND UGLY"?


----------



## morbidmike

touchet steampunk vamp P.S. I now know what a steampunk is hehehe


----------



## nixie

Steampunk kicks a**!!


----------



## morbidmike

you dont know Nixie your just a silly gurl!!!! hahah


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> The check is in the mail


Woo Hoo! You rock!:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> Go ask your cats. Maybe their paws were cold?


Nooo they learned from me to sit on them....but you have to be careful and not squash them



Hauntiholik said:


> I think that would be called a "pudding" if you made it in a steamer. I have a cranberry pudding that I like to make in the winter.


that sounds good....you should leave a bowl under the bed for your old pal


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Creepster said:


> that sounds good....you should leave a bowl under the bed for your old pal


LOL! Yeah, but Bellatrix the Strange AKA THE Big Fat Panda would get to it first.


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> LOL! Yeah, but Bellatrix the Strange AKA THE Big Fat Panda would get to it first.


I could try misdirection.....I have a lot of string here :googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Creepster said:


> I could try misdirection.....I have a lot of string here :googly:


Ahhhhh. I see your cat-fu is strong.


----------



## IMU

WOW GEEZ ... I better hit the rum a bit harder, I ALMOST understood all that! :googly:


----------



## morbidmike

I think that I dont like the word persnickety


----------



## Jack Reaper

morbid mike said:


> why is Haunti invisible???


Only special people can see her....


----------



## GothicCandle

netflix instant movies on my computer is heaven sent i swear!!! I've watched ,Doubt(great movie), Bill engval: aged and confused(quite funny), and the first episode of Keeping Up Appearances(which is an awesome 90s British comedy) and now I am going to watch Population 436, which is called a "Psychological Thriller" yayyyy for lazy days!! lol


----------



## Draik41895

have any of you seen the movie monkeybone? I think it will explain to you guys how much of a haunter I am,for this was one of my favorite movies when I was about five


----------



## GothicCandle

Draik41895 said:


> have any of you seen the movie monkeybone? I think it will explain to you guys how much of a haunter I am,for this was one of my favorite movies when I was about five


it also shows how young you are because that movie came out in 2001!!!


----------



## debbie5

Lately, I find that I enjoy singing the theme song from "Good Times" at the top of my lungs.
Is that so wrong??!??


(That was back when Janet had her real nose....)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, January 12, is;

Feast of Fabulous Wild Men Day - I guess that means we need to feast our eyes by looking at some fabulous men. Or become cannibals. Or maybe cook dinner for a fabulous man.

National Pharmacist Day


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Today, January 12, is;
> 
> Feast of Fabulous Wild Men Day - I guess that means we need to feast our eyes by looking at some fabulous men. Or become cannibals. Or maybe cook dinner for a fabulous man.


I would enjoy any of those things.....Thank you for the recognition....but please don't hover too long...the line forms down the block Please only one shrine per visitor...I just don't have the room for more then that


----------



## debbie5

School called. Teachers want my 5 year old in first grade instead of kindergarten. I'm changing my mind & gonna put her in. I am finally accepting the fact that she is an evil genius. I refused to put her in 2nd, tho'. Too much of a jump. 
(_She's_ actually not evil...*I* am..)
Frightening to have such a smart kid. I wont blather on here about how wonderful she is, but I am proud...and scared....some genetic fluke of nature has occurred...I hope she supports me in my old age.
(she asked me about choking and windpipe vs food pipe, & mirrors refracting light yesterday...and I had to explain wave & partical light physics & refraction to her...save me..)


----------



## GRAVEYARD HOUND

Hope you had luck with the explaination to the teacher.


----------



## debbie5

Huh??
(if it were up to me I'd ship her off to a convent school ..LMAO..)


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Frightening to have such a smart kid. I wont blather on here about how wonderful she is, but I am proud...and scared....some genetic fluke of nature has occurred...


Intelligence comes from the female side of the family - everyone knows that


----------



## The Creepster

Well not all females...look at the ones that like me:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Well not all females...look at the ones that like me:googly:


That's called "being kind", which doesn't necessarily have anything to do with being smart


----------



## debbie5

Bwahahhaa....I bred good natured-ness into her via hubby, smarts & sass from me!! LOL..(hubby HAS to be good natured & easy going in THIS house..and to deal with my calling-3-times-a-day mom!)Seriously- she is either gonna rule the world or be a pole dancer..it could go either way with her..

Creepster..put your clothes back on..sheesh..stop showing off your triceps... (as I pick up a walnut using only my glutes..) PINnnnnnnnnnnCH!


----------



## The Creepster

debbie5 said:


> Bwahahhaa....I bred good natured-ness into her via hubby, smarts & sass from me!! LOL..(hubby HAS to be good natured & easy going in THIS house..and to deal with my calling-3-times-a-day mom!)Seriously- she is either gonna rule the world or be a pole dancer..it could go either way with her..
> 
> Creepster..put your clothes back on..sheesh..stop showing off your triceps... (as I pick up a walnut using only my glutes..) PINnnnnnnnnnnCH!


LOL Shhhhhh.......your ruining it


----------



## debbie5

Is there some type of award for 2000 posts?? 
Let me know, cuz I'll make sure to exfoliate really well that day if you are gonna pin it to my chest.


----------



## debbie5

And when are we getting rid of this "like" thing?? 
It's not working.

I don't like it.

LOL.


----------



## The Creepster

debbie5 said:


> Is there some type of award for 2000 posts??
> Let me know, cuz I'll make sure to exfoliate really well that day if you are gonna pin it to my chest.


Yes...there is, but.....you wont like it:googly:


----------



## debbie5

If it involves cake or a monetary award, I might like it...


----------



## debbie5

Why does your button thingie say you are offline, Creepster, when you are clearly ON line?

you are gonna get coal in your stocking next Christmas for LYING....

and I see your pants are now on fire, as well.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> Bwahahhaa....I bred good natured-ness into her via hubby, smarts & sass from me!! LOL..(hubby HAS to be good natured & easy going in THIS house..and to deal with my calling-3-times-a-day mom!)Seriously- she is either gonna rule the world or be a pole dancer..it could go either way with her..


Are you saying a Pole Dancer can't rule the world? :googly: I think most men would be happy with a President that could Pole Dance.


----------



## The Creepster

debbie5 said:


> Why does your button thingie say you are offline, Creepster, when you are clearly ON line?
> 
> you are gonna get coal in your stocking next Christmas for LYING....
> 
> and I see your pants are now on fire, as well.


Because I have super powers.......

Spooky has got a good point...I would start to vote if we had a good pole dancing candidate


----------



## Hauntiholik

Geez. I bet you guys would get all twitterpated when the candidate was up in the polls. That's spelled P-O-L-L not P-O-L-E.


----------



## debbie5

Well, Geraldine Ferraro never made it ,Hillary never made it and that saucy Texas governor-chick is dead...no Presidents OR pole/poll dancers in the bunch.

Well, blacks got the vote before women did..so now that we have Obama, it's a sign that maybe a chick prez will happen sometime soon...OMG! That means we may have PMS in the White House..OMG...she better be at LEAST peri-menopausal if she wants MY VOTE..LMAO..


(some I'm-losing-my-estrogen chins hairs would be nice as well)


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> Geez. I bet you guys would get all twitterpated when the candidate was up in the polls. That's spelled P-O-L-L not P-O-L-E.


Leave it to Haunti to ruin an otherwise great dream by bringing in the women thought process:googly: Reality is OVERRATED!


----------



## debbie5

Hmmmm..that Nancy Pelosi is pretty high up there, tho....

Oh- that's right-..she's transgendered- "she" doesn't count.

JK!! SORRY MODERATORS!! I'LL STOP!! LOL..running away...


----------



## debbie5

(I'm off to play World of Warcraft, where I already have a warning on my file for naming one of my characters "Testiculus"..LOL)....


----------



## IMU

Why you should always check you kid's homework!

---








Dear Mrs. Jones,

I wish to clarify that I am not now, nor have I ever been, an exotic 
dancer. I work at Home Depot and I told Sarah how hectic it was last 
week before the blizzard hit. I told her we sold out every single shovel 
we had. Then I found one more in the back room, and several people were 
fighting over who would get it. Sarah's picture does NOT show me dancing 
around a pole. It's supposed to depict me selling the last snow shovel 
we had at Home Depot. From now on I will remember to check her homework 
more thoroughly before she turns it in.

Sincerely,

Mrs. Smith
----

Maybe SHE wants to be President! That ends today's lesson!


----------



## IMU

debbie5 said:


> (I'm off to play World of Warcraft, where I already have a warning on my file for naming one of my characters "Testiculus"..LOL)....


Testiculus!!!! Great Name ... LOL ... What's wrong with it?


----------



## debbie5

...vaguely sexual and/or reference to body parts or bodily functions..

then again, some of the names on there are SO dirty..they only "found" my name as I put in a report of a problem with game. Try to help, get taken down...dang. 
And WoW is down til 2pm...whatever will I DO!!??

I've turned into ONE OF *THOSE* PEOPLE>....omg..


----------



## The Creepster

go out and yell at the sky thats what I do when I have nothing pressing...or think of how I can get a maid over here


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Creepster said:


> go out and yell at the sky thats what I do when I have nothing pressing...or think of how I can get a maid over here


....and here I thought those where coyotes out in the open space. SHADDUP!


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> ....and here I thought those where coyotes out in the open space. SHADDUP!


Yes coyotes...with a video camera....err...don't mind that red light over here its just a reflection from the traffic lights


----------



## debbie5

Coyotes...peyotes...dustmotes..all the same- EAT them....


----------



## IMU

debbie5 said:


> Coyotes...peyotes...dustmotes..all the same- EAT them....


taste like ..... CHICKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You guys are cracking me up


----------



## GRAVEYARD HOUND

Being "new",uneasy about "screwing up" around folks with much more expertise on here tthan me" Touch of paranoid thought processes, mixed with a little anxiety. Wonder where I put the xanax?


----------



## debbie5

I think I forgot my meds...

there is no screwing up here, Hound..we are all screwed up!! 
Welcome!!

Now, pass me that bottle of Xanex...tho', I really prefer something a little more "might-kill-my-liver"....


----------



## IMU

Hell ... if all you wanted was to kill your liver ... I have a whole ship full of Rum!


----------



## debbie5

(swigging can of Mountain Dew)...I prefer caffiene...booze is for summer....I need something with "ine" in it for winter to keep me going.
Caffiene, Thorazine, Steve McQueen...


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> (swigging can of Mountain Dew)...I prefer caffiene...booze is for summer....I need something with "ine" in it for winter to keep me going.
> Caffiene, Thorazine, Steve McQueen...


How about trampoline?


----------



## The Creepster

Ohhh I like trampoline's.....till the moose that stole my tent took that as well....which all were in on it with the maid......time to go yell at the sky I think


----------



## Hauntiholik

GRAVEYARD HOUND said:


> Wonder where I put the xanax?


If you're like me....you have it stashed all around the house.


----------



## debbie5

Nahh-- Xanax isn't all that good. It's like stuffing a pillow over your mind's booming stereo speaker of anxiety....you still know the "noise" is there...it's just quieter. 

Hmm....what was nice to use during my Age of Anxiety (my 20's)?? Ohhhh..VALIUM! Valium is the bomb. No one prescribes since ol' Nancy Regan gave it a bad rep. Addictive? oh sure! Works great? Yep. 
Of course, moving away from the nuclear power plant also helped make my anxiety go away....most anxiety is just depression, stuffed down.

(hanging up sign saying, "DOCTOR DEBBIE5 IS NOW IN")...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think yelling at the sky is a better idea than taking drugs - no side effects other than getting the cops called on you


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Ohhh I like trampoline's.....till the moose that stole my tent took that as well....which all were in on it with the maid......time to go yell at the sky I think


Hey, that moose is trying to steal your sprinkler now!


----------



## debbie5

(drinking gasoline with kerosene chaser)

Huh? you say somethin'? (wiping spitty mouth with sleeve)...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of cookies, this must be a video of either IMU or The Creepster when they were young


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

going to see a taping of the Late Late show with craig ferguson today...should be fun


----------



## Spooky1

LOL, was someone drinking their lunch today?


----------



## debbie5

Please God, do not ever let me be such a wipe of a parent as to post a video of my kid called "Justin Is Excited About His Gift Card"...


----------



## morbidmike

beer is good cold and wet ahhhhhhh!!!! here's to me


----------



## The Archivist

Hey folks, have to post these pics here since my father won't allow me to use his connection to send email to others. 

Gothic, these are for you. Download them quickly and let me know so that I can clear out the attachments folder and get some space back. I think, that with these three, I only have about 5kb of space left.


----------



## The Archivist

I can't wait to get a job that will allow me to pay for my own internet connection so I can send email to whomever I want!!


----------



## morbidmike

I'm glad I have a job harvesting souls for the reaper any takers business is a little slow right now


----------



## nixie

OK, so I've been posting about my worries lately, now for some random happy stuff that is likely of no concern to anyone... I finally, officially made it back to my dance class tonight since leaving to have the baby. I had a much-needed break from kids and house projects, got some good exercise, and had a blast! I'm feeling good and had to share...


----------



## Zurgh

All work & no play is a bad thing. It's not wrong to have some "ME" time. It is also good to hear good news!


----------



## The Archivist

Feels good to get away from those who cause headaches ehh...


----------



## Draik41895

GothicCandle said:


> it also shows how young you are because that movie came out in 2001!!!


hehe, yeah, 5 or six, either way it was a good movie.And to whom to I thank for letting me see it again? Netflix!


----------



## GothicCandle

Draik41895 said:


> hehe, yeah, 5 or six, either way it was a good movie.And to whom to I thank for letting me see it again? Netflix!


yes, netflix is indeed amazing. I'm watching the original Docter Dolittle at the moment!!


----------



## IMU

OK ... my Non-Prop prop is going to be in the mail today ... maybe I can post a picture of it soon!


----------



## morbidmike

I hope the cops see my puggle dig up those bones in the back yard


----------



## scareme

Great for you nixie, keep us posted on how it's going. I've ben on 60 mg of prednisone for 11 days now. It feels like I've been beat all over my body with a baseball bat. MorbidMike, what's behind your back there?


----------



## nixie

Scareme- I'm sorry you're feeling so crummy, hope you feel better soon! Prednisone is rough...


----------



## RoxyBlue

We had to put our first dog Jessie on prednisone once to treat a skin rash. It made her temporarily incontinent. I'd stay close to a bathroom if I were you, Scareme


----------



## morbidmike

why is roxy compareing scareme to her dog's skin rash?? lol serious...I hope you feel better soon behind my back is a bouquet of flowers for you scareme


----------



## scareme

morbid mike said:


> why is roxy compareing scareme to her dog's skin rash?? lol serious...I hope you feel better soon behind my back is a bouquet of flowers for you scareme


lol I thought it was the baseball bat I got beat with.


----------



## Spooky1

Hope you feel better soon scareme. Maybe it will help if it the weather warms up a little.

Is this what Morbid was hiding? (It has bats )

TJ Flowers by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## morbidmike

yep thats it I'm trying to be nice for a while


----------



## morbidmike

thank god thats over time to be an a$$ again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, January 13, is:

International Skeptics Day 

Make Your Dream Come True Day


----------



## Zurgh

Perfect, as I am Quite skeptical about making my dreams come true...
they are bad dreams, btw..


----------



## RoxyBlue

There's a cemetery near where I work that has a mailbox at the main gate. I wonder who's getting letters there?:googly:


----------



## Zurgh

Or who is sending them....


----------



## morbidmike

there probably bill's for the dead raising their plot tax's


----------



## morbidmike

fat free string cheese suck's!!!!


----------



## Zurgh

Most "diet" food sucks. Just gave away 4+ boxes of terrible oatmeal, tried it 2 days ago and still can't even bleach that taste out of my mouth. Most "diets" actually work, as long as you cut calories & exercise. But I did hear on the radio (in passing) that some extra lbs are good 4 your health.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Diet oatmeal?!!! It's just oats! What is it about oats that you need to "diet-a-fy" it?


----------



## Zurgh

I don't know, my wife bought it. She tried it, didn't like it. I tried it, Yuck! I think they removed any natural flavor & replaced it with pure rancid chemical waste nastiness. Gargling with battery acid mixed with Chernobyl Farms compost mix 3 would have been more pleasant. And I'll eat damn near anything.


----------



## The Creepster

Try the Taco Bell drive through diet....


----------



## morbidmike

who knew you have to make monster mudd yourself????? I shurley didnt


----------



## The Creepster

So.....I think that offering a drink to the state trooper was a bad idea


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> who knew you have to make monster mudd yourself????? I shurley didnt


You couldn't get your monster to make it?


----------



## GRAVEYARD HOUND

Trying to decide to take my friend that won't caost the two of us that won't be over $50.00


----------



## The Archivist

Started work on a couple of background T-stones. Made them by painting a couple of Kirkland milk boxes white and added a homemade stucco mixture. One T-stone is two boxes taped together and painted. I think they look pretty good, even if they are just gonna be used in the background. 

Also framed up the T-stone for the Floating Candle prop. Now after a short break, I'm gonna figure out the mechanism.


----------



## The Creepster

Days are getting longer......and the clothing is getting more scarce...Yay


----------



## morbidmike

bodie's for props almost done time to start sewing yipie!!!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Got nothing I "have to do" tonight. Think I'll finish my current mold and start on a zombie head/ set of hands. Just got to make something ya know?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, DC, have you settled on the new theme yet?


----------



## fick209

The Creepster said:


> Days are getting longer......and the clothing is getting more scarce...Yay


you're not in my house again are you???


----------



## IMU

Hahaha ... Creepster saw your cookies!


----------



## scareme

morbid mike said:


> yep thats it I'm trying to be nice for a while


Now you're really scaring me!


----------



## The Creepster

fick209 said:


> you're not in my house again are you???


Shhhh pay no attention to the large creature under the bed


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, January 14, is Dress Up Your Pet Day.


----------



## fick209

RoxyBlue said:


> Today, January 14, is Dress Up Your Pet Day.


does putting on his dog booties to go outside count?


----------



## RoxyBlue

fick209 said:


> does putting on his dog booties to go outside count?


You might want to add a stylish little scarf to complete the ensemble; otherwise, yes:googly:


----------



## fick209

Sergio had to wear a santa suit on christmas eve...I think that was enough dress up for him for awhile, I'll leave him alone today


----------



## nixie

My cats won't have it, my dog is too fat. Nothing fits her.


----------



## Spooky1

Our dog came with a natural coat, she doesn't need (or want) anything else.


----------



## The Creepster

I like it when folks try to sell me religion.....


----------



## Zurgh

Dressed up my cat in his lobster costume.This lasted for 5 minutes until he killed me, then he had me taken to be tortured....


----------



## The Creepster

I think that my carpet is trying to tell me something


----------



## fick209

Is it trying to tell you that you need a maid?


----------



## The Creepster

fick209 said:


> Is it trying to tell you that you need a maid?


Yes...a good maid...one that will do all the things I won't...and can get the ring around my collar out


----------



## fick209

vinegar and baking soda mixed together will take that right out


----------



## The Creepster

fick209 said:


> vinegar and baking soda mixed together will take that right out


So I drink the mixture right?


----------



## Spooky1

If you do you may explode in one big burp.


----------



## Spooky1

It hit 50 degrees today! We're havin a heat wave .......


----------



## fick209

Spooky1 said:


> It hit 50 degrees today! We're havin a heat wave .......


we made it to 21!!! didn't even have to wear a jacket


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh said:


> Dressed up my cat in his lobster costume.This lasted for 5 minutes until he killed me,....


LMAO! If I were that cat, I'd kill you, too


----------



## Zurgh

He is an indoor cat only. I take him outside with a harness & leash (yes, I walk my cat). He knows no fear and would try to attack the neighbors labrador, other cats, squirrels, etc. He thinks he gets to go outside when I put the costume on.


----------



## MorbidMariah

Hey Fick and Spooky, we're currently in the low to mid 70's.  I do love living in AZ....until about August, and then I feel like screaming due to the insane 110+ temperatures.


----------



## Draik41895

Apparently I have a slight case of camptodactyly how interesting


----------



## IMU

... some days, like today ... it's not even worth trying ... so, I give up on this day ... maybe tomorrow will be different ... we shall see ...


----------



## nixie

IMU said:


> ... some days, like today ... it's not even worth trying ... so, I give up on this day ... maybe tomorrow will be different ... we shall see ...


Uh-oh... Hope your day improves!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> Apparently I have a slight case of camptodactyly how interesting


Is that related to pterodactyly?

See, that's what comes of working too many hours on props - bent little fingers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, January 15, is:

National HAT DAY!!!!!

That's one for Spooky1


----------



## The Creepster

Boy all these fancy smanchy names for conditions and syndromes...I just call it... Life


----------



## Spooky1

Draik41895 said:


> Apparently I have a slight case of camptodactyly how interesting


Are you sure it's not Polydactyly? Lets count those fingers and toes. :googly:


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Today, January 15, is:
> 
> National HAT DAY!!!!!
> 
> That's one for Spooky1


It's always HAT DAY for me!  I'd feel naked without one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> It's always HAT DAY for me!  I'd feel naked without one.


Sometimes "naked" is good:devil::jol:


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> Sometimes "naked" is good:devil::jol:


You two...get a room.


----------



## The Creepster

Yes this time...your own!!!!! would be best I think


----------



## morbidmike

why is everyone always obsessed with being neeked here ????


----------



## The Creepster

Well when you have my build...people pay you to keep your cloths off


----------



## morbidmike

I feel sick to my tummy!!!!! ugh


----------



## fick209

The Creepster said:


> Well when you have my build...people pay you to keep your cloths off


You gonna keep me waiting in this hot tub all day:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

wow hott!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

fick209 said:


> You gonna keep me waiting in this hot tub all day:googly:


nope just getting some drinks


----------



## fick209

The Creepster said:


> nope just getting some drinks


I'll take a Crown on the rocks today please:smoking:


----------



## morbidmike

Feeling left out I wanna go swimming too!!!


----------



## The Creepster

fick209 said:


> I'll take a Crown on the rocks today please:smoking:


you got it!



morbid mike said:


> Feeling left out I wanna go swimming too!!!


The hot tub is for the adults..... but don't worry I got the kiddie pool set up just for you:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Creepster said:


> Well when you have my build...people pay you to keep your cloths off


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Creepster said:


> The hot tub is for the adults..... but don't worry I got the kiddie pool set up just for you:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why do dogs get so perky right after they eat?


----------



## The Creepster

Always room for more Haunti


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Why do dogs get so perky right after they eat?


Why are cats frisky right after they use the litter box?


----------



## Zurgh

Not to be a downer, but looks like I'll be swimming here soon. Big back to back to back storms heading my way, starting on Sunday. Called a pineapple express? Don't know, but is supposed to hit the Sierras with rain, not snow. That will melt the ice & snow, for a double whammy. I live within walking distance of the river, though they did recently repair, fortify, & extend the levees by 3'. That probably guarantees I'll get flooded out. We should be OK, as we have emergency plans if it does. But I may need some advice about protecting any of my paper mache projects from water damage. Think they might survive if I try to seal them with caulk in 18gal storage totes & tie them up in the rafters? Surfs up, dudes!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Why are cats frisky right after they use the litter box?


LMAO, our dog does the same thing after she drops a poo - runs like a mad dog around the yard as fast as she can. I guess they're expressing their joy at lightening the load.

It's a good thing people don't do the same thing. That could be chaotic:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh said:


> Not to be a downer, but looks like I'll be swimming here soon. Big back to back to back storms heading my way, starting on Sunday. Called a pineapple express? Don't know, but is supposed to hit the Sierras with rain, not snow. That will melt the ice & snow, for a double whammy. I live within walking distance of the river, though they did recently repair, fortify, & extend the levees by 3'. That probably guarantees I'll get flooded out. We should be OK, as we have emergency plans if it does. But I may need some advice about protecting any of my paper mache projects from water damage. Think they might survive if I try to seal them with caulk in 18gal storage totes & tie them up in the rafters? Surfs up, dudes!


Definitely a double whammy when rain hits on top of heavy snow. We see that on a smaller scale when the plows pile up snow in front of the sewer drains - rain starts falling or the temperature rises and bingo - flood time.

Sounds like a right idea with the papier mache projects. Store them as high as possible in a sealed, waterproof container.


----------



## Spooky1

Zurgh, good luck. I'd just put thing as high as possible.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> It's a good thing people don't do the same thing. That could be chaotic:jol:


Are you sure Creepster doesn't do that already? You did see his dream house on google maps right? LMAO!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Zurgh - if you can put them in plastic tubs that will help greatly. Can you start sand bagging now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Are you sure Creepster doesn't do that already? You did see his dream house on google maps right? LMAO!!!


I'm waiting for the video of him running around the yard like a mad dog to show up on YouTube:googly:


----------



## Zurgh

Not sure about sand bagging yet, just found out about this potential flooding. May be nothing, but cant be too prepared. Think I'll be stopping any major prop productions for now, so I can get some things in order. Most possessions can be replaced, but I would be crushed if any of my family's treasured art (even the crayon scribbles) were to be ruined. I do have some time, so I'll probably be prepared. I just hope I don't scare the kids when they get home.


----------



## morbidmike

Zurgh said:


> Not sure about sand bagging yet, just found out about this potential flooding. May be nothing, but cant be too prepared. Think I'll be stopping any major prop productions for now, so I can get some things in order. Most possessions can be replaced, but I would be crushed if any of my family's treasured art (even the crayon scribbles) were to be ruined. I do have some time, so I'll probably be prepared. I just hope I don't scare the kids when they get home.


good luck bud!!!!hope every thing is ok with you and your family hopefully they will be wrong on the weather like most weathermen are


----------



## The Creepster

Hey.....That will be my first new project on the Mac book pro.....a movie titled

Creepsters loose weight now...just watch how


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

THINKING that I have wonderful friends and I love them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Friends are good things to have


----------



## IMU

and some friends are the BEST!


----------



## fick209

Good luck to you zurgh, best to be prepared and get those props and treasured crayon art works up high and dry. Hope the weather guys are wrong and no major flooding your way


----------



## The Creepster

Why does gin taste so good


----------



## morbidmike

blueberry flavored beer tastes good


----------



## nixie

Dear Smirnoff Ice,
It's been over a year since I last had you. I'm sorry I've been away so long, but the medical community says you are no good for the small child that feeds from me. I promise I will get in touch as soon as she is weaned.
Your friend,
Nixie


----------



## The Creepster

Vodka is what probably got him there in the first place....:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 16th is....
* Appreciate a Dragon Day - a day to celebrate a legendary noble creature that has grown to be famous throughout history from fables to movies.

* National Nothing Day - a day to celebrate, honor, and observe nothing.

* Religious Freedom Day - says it all


----------



## morbidmike

hooray for nothing!!!!! it's my favorite thing to do


----------



## Spooky1

Just took the motor out of the broken microwave from work (No I didn't break it so I could have the motor, really ). Now what to do with a 3RPM motor?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Just took the motor out of the broken microwave from work (No I didn't break it so I could have the motor, really ). Now what to do with a 3RPM motor?


I used a microwave motor on a spell book. The book was actually a candy box from Hallmark that made sounds when the lid was opened.

http://www.hauntiholik.com/Props2006/hauntsbook1_mov_orig.html


----------



## Hauntiholik

A foursome of men were on the 14th green of a golf course, when they saw a funeral procession driving by. Although it was his turn, one man set down his putter, took off his hat, bowed his head, closed his eyes, placed the hat over his heart, and stayed that way until the hearse went by.

One of the other players said, "Gosh, that was a very nice gesture."

The man shrugged and said, "It's the least I could do. We were married nearly 30 years."


----------



## morbidmike

nice!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Just trying out some wifi on my phone. Carry on.


----------



## morbidmike

yeah the wife is at an all night hen party with all her gal pal's morbid is all alone with his props and I'm going to weld in my basement why cause I can without getting yelled at hahahaha it's good to be me and I have a fresh 12 pack too!!!!hooray hooray hooray


----------



## Draik41895

Hauntiholik said:


> January 16th is....
> * Appreciate a Dragon Day - a day to celebrate a legendary noble creature that has grown to be famous throughout history from fables to movies.


I absolutely love Puff the magic dragon


----------



## morbidmike

why do things look like they will work on paper but wont in real life???


----------



## nixie

morbid mike said:


> why do things look like they will work on paper but wont in real life???


Story of my life!!

...btw, can you teach me how to weld??? pleeeeease???


----------



## The Creepster

Some times it pays to have road flares to throw at people I don't like


----------



## morbidmike

why are some people invisible while looking at the posts I wanna be invisible I dont get to do none of the cool stuff


----------



## fick209

Hauntiholik said:


> A foursome of men were on the 14th green of a golf course, when they saw a funeral procession driving by. Although it was his turn, one man set down his putter, took off his hat, bowed his head, closed his eyes, placed the hat over his heart, and stayed that way until the hearse went by.
> 
> One of the other players said, "Gosh, that was a very nice gesture."
> 
> The man shrugged and said, "It's the least I could do. We were married nearly 30 years."


As a very serious golfer...LMAO


----------



## morbidmike

I think the Vikings will loose tommorow


----------



## fick209

I like that you are not invisible Mike...good to see you


----------



## fick209

You don't even watch football and have not idea what you are talking about


----------



## morbidmike

I will watch them on the radio


----------



## The Creepster

Its going to be a good game


----------



## fick209

Since I have promised some cookies this week to a couple of individuals...I'll just post them here and hope that no Dallas Cowboy fans take offense to these...I did not have enough time to put helmets on them...but here's my Dallas Cowboy Cookies:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

would be better with cookies fresh outta the oven


----------



## morbidmike

thye look yummy


----------



## The Creepster

fick209 said:


> Since I have promised some cookies this week to a couple of individuals...I'll just post them here and hope that no Dallas Cowboy fans take offense to these...I did not have enough time to put helmets on them...but here's my Dallas Cowboy Cookies:googly:


 looks like you have captured the moment realistically


----------



## morbidmike

I thought Fick was going to make us some cookies not her football friends I now use my superior banning powers to bann you!!!


----------



## IMU

Yeah for COOKIES!


----------



## morbidmike

I like fancy feast sea bass and shrimp yumm-o


----------



## Hauntiholik

hi-ho, hi-ho it's off to that scary place I go.


----------



## morbidmike

it must be real scary if haunti say's it is


----------



## RoxyBlue

fick209 said:


> Since I have promised some cookies this week to a couple of individuals...I'll just post them here and hope that no Dallas Cowboy fans take offense to these...I did not have enough time to put helmets on them...but here's my Dallas Cowboy Cookies:googly:


LOL, those are a hoot, Fick!

Poor Spooky1 is bummed a bit because the Ravens lost last night. However, he does promise to root for the Vikings today


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, January 17, is Ditch New Years Resolutions Day. For all those who haven't ditched theirs yet, now's your chance to do it with the blessings of a national holiday


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> it must be real scary if haunti say's it is


It's a tattoo parlor :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> It's a tattoo parlor :jol:


And you'll be posting pictures afterwards, right?:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

thats no scary I love them but not looking foward to the next 1 inside of my bicept ouchee wawa


----------



## morbidmike

RoxyBlue said:


> And you'll be posting pictures afterwards, right?:googly:


you cut me off meanie


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> And you'll be posting pictures afterwards, right?:googly:


I'll just be getting a quote today unless peer pressure does me in.

Anybody else wanna pay for it?


----------



## morbidmike

if it's under 5 dollars I got it covered I know I'm soooooo sweet


----------



## The Archivist

Friday, I had to undergo Lumbar Puncture to figure out what's going on with the PTC problem I've been having. Lots of pain, lots of needles, long story. End result is that it's confirmed that I do have PTC, have to take medication to lessen the pressure of the fluid in my spinal column and lose weight. 

Well, I am losing weight, started taking the meds, and suffering from many headaches which they said would probably happen. Got a doozy of a migraine right now. Just dropped by to bring y'all up to date.

Gonna go lie down now...Wish Gothic Candle was here to comfort me. I could really use some really hot female typing right about now. Ha, ha. Oooh, my head.


----------



## MorbidMariah

I'm sorry to hear all you're going through, Archivist. :frownkin: Sending you lots of healing thoughts and well wishes. My typing may not be as hot as Gothic Candle, but hoping it makes you feel a little better anyway. hehehehe :kisskin:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hauntiholik said:


> I'll just be getting a quote today unless peer pressure does me in.
> 
> Anybody else wanna pay for it?


I've been itching for a new tat for 8 years now.........Good luck


----------



## The Creepster

Hey I don't charge for tattoo's...step right up


----------



## morbidmike

I'm wondering if the creepster ate my magic lucky rabbit I can't find her anywhere


----------



## Hauntiholik

Johnny Thunder said:


> I've been itching for a new tat for 8 years now.........Good luck


Get off of your arse and get a new one!


----------



## The Archivist

Migraine finally gone. Parents' have the best couch for taking care of this problem. Easy to fall asleep in and/or get comfortable in. Old enough to have the proper dents and dings that makes for pain relief...

Raining right now. Weatherman says we should be getting about 5 - 7 days of rain. We need it and it makes it easier for me to do prepwork for this year's yard haunt.


----------



## morbidmike

gots me a new avatar thanx to haunti my hero


----------



## The Archivist

Mike, I like this one a lot better than the other one.


----------



## morbidmike

very kind of you to say Archivist thank you buddy


----------



## The Archivist

I just passed 1,000 posts!!! YAY!!! (This post makes 1,001)


----------



## slightlymad

wo ho welcome to post ho land


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hauntiholik said:


> Get off of your arse and get a new one!


I know, I'm busy thinking.


----------



## morbidmike

Hey johnny get a little sparrow on your 1 buttock and a mouse on the other then when you clench your cheeks they will fight hahahahaha lol!!!!


----------



## Night Watchman

I got a dog yeasterday for the kids. Now I have 4 kids and a dog what am I thinking. The dog is pretty cute though. A Chug.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Be vawy vawy quiet....I'm hunting Deer Thugs....hehehehehehe


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

morbid mike said:


> Hey johnny get a little sparrow on your 1 buttock and a mouse on the other then when you clench your cheeks they will fight hahahahaha lol!!!!


I got my last Tatoo this past September and when I was done I asked the tatooist if I could come back and get my butt cheek done and she said she didn't do butts.
All I want is a scanable bar code on my arse that goes beep when I slide it over at the checkout line!


----------



## Jack Reaper

Maybe I should call those trespassing vandalizing deer....stagsters???

Doe already rymes with ho's


----------



## The Creepster

Come on Apocalypse....whats taking so long


----------



## GothicCandle

Night Watchman said:


> I got a dog yeasterday for the kids. Now I have 4 kids and a dog what am I thinking. The dog is pretty cute though. A Chug.


awww Chugs are soooo cute! (Chihuahua and Pug, for those who don't know.)

And @ Archi, you're creepy. and not in a good way....


----------



## Devils Chariot

chugs are awesome! This is cappy, our chug! I think he actually half chug half chihuahua, or 3/4 .










hes so old now, but the best dog evar!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

Devils Chariot said:


> chugs are awesome! This is cappy, our chug! I think he actually half chug half chihuahua, or 3/4 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hes so old now, but the best dog evar!!!


awwww!!!! He looks like a sweet heart!!!! how cute! When I get a dog of my own i would love a pudgy cutie like him.


----------



## morbidmike

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> I got my last Tatoo this past September and when I was done I asked the tatooist if I could come back and get my butt cheek done and she said she didn't do butts.
> All I want is a scanable bar code on my arse that goes beep when I slide it over at the checkout line!


that is hilarious, how awsome would that be if it worked hahaha ... the last 1 I got the artist was trying to get someone to take his next app. so he could start mine....cause his next app. was a dude's wanker good thing they wear gloves!!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Owie. I don't understand why someone would want to tattoo that part. Oh well. Maybe it was a tattoo of a ruler so he could prove something.

That's reminds me of the joke about the guy with a tattoo of "Wendy". hehehe


----------



## Jack Reaper

I do not understand tattoos to begin with....too permenant.....

Actually, I have seen some really stupendous works of skin art....then I have seen some idiotic works of skin art....and it is there for good!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Archivist said:


> Friday, I had to undergo Lumbar Puncture to figure out what's going on with the PTC problem I've been having. Lots of pain, lots of needles, long story. End result is that it's confirmed that I do have PTC, have to take medication to lessen the pressure of the fluid in my spinal column and lose weight.
> 
> Well, I am losing weight, started taking the meds, and suffering from many headaches which they said would probably happen. Got a doozy of a migraine right now. Just dropped by to bring y'all up to date.(


Needle punctures SUCK!

From what I read, losing the extra weight will be a big help, not just for this condition but for other health problems as well. You've been very diligent and rock steady with this goal, and I have to say I have nothing but admiration for anyone who can stick to a weight loss plan. It's a difficult task to accomplish for so many pople and you've made tremendous progress.

Hopefully the headache side effect will improve with time.


----------



## The Creepster

The time has come for ever man to clean up his own back yard


----------



## morbidmike

the time is not now!!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

Jack Reaper said:


> I do not understand tattoos to begin with....too permenant.....
> 
> Actually, I have seen some really stupendous works of skin art....then I have seen some idiotic works of skin art....and it is there for good!!!!!


I use to want a tattoo, got the design all figured out and all that. Then a cousin of mine got one, it got staph infection and he almost died. I made a post here, at hauntforum, when it happened. After a year or more of treatment he is fine now, but he could have died multiple times. All because of a koi tattoo he had to undergo multiple surgeries, medicine through an IV almost 24 hours a day(which he had to be awake for), medicine which was so strong it made his veins collapse, facing the chance that he could have been completely paralyzed from the neck down if all this didn't work perfectly, or even dead. They don't know just why it got infected because he went to a clean shop. We learned what happened to him isn't uncommon. We have biker friends who have full on sleeves and even they tell you your risking your life when you get inked.
so hmmm, do I want to chance my life for a pretty piece of art??? uh...no.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Temporary tattoos or henna - that's the way to go


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Temporary tattoos or henna - that's the way to go


agreed. Henna is quite fun. Years and years ago, me and three cousins went to San Diego and got henna tattoos, and unknown to us our other cousin went a few buildings down and got a real one. We all came out of the buildings at the same time and my cousin(with a real one) told us he had gotten a real tattoo(on impulse) and one of my cousins who had a henna one didn't believe him so he smacked his arm, the bandage, were the fresh tattoo was...yeah, that HURT...


----------



## The Creepster

One time there was a guy who knew a guy that went by this one guy who got a cold...then he died. It was pretty scary and happens even though you would think that it wouldn't, because you will live forever.


----------



## Spooky1

Just picked up "Drag Me to Hell" for $10 at Target.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Just picked up "Drag Me to Hell" for $10 at Target.


Have you seen it already?


----------



## Draik41895

how fun


----------



## The Creepster

Oh where oh where has my little maid gone...oh where oh where could she be?


----------



## Hauntiholik

World Death Rate Holding Steady At 100 Percent 

GENEVA, SWITZERLAND-World Health Organization officials expressed disappointment Monday at the group's finding that, despite the enormous efforts of doctors, rescue workers and other medical professionals worldwide, the global death rate remains constant at 100 percent.


----------



## The Creepster

So I guess theres no hope we are all going to die eventually...bummer. Tattoo's anyone?


----------



## morbidmike

I cant die till my props are done sorry after that I'm free


----------



## Jack Reaper

I gave Death a wedgie years ago....EXCELLENT!!!!


----------



## fick209

Hauntiholik said:


> World Death Rate Holding Steady At 100 Percent


Funniest article I've read all day...thanks for posting it


----------



## The Creepster

Is it time to make the doughnuts yet


----------



## Draik41895

my grandpa has many many tattoos, he just got one a few weeks ago, located right under his belly button and above another unmentioned part. Its the In-n-Out logo.

He told me the other day "when are you gonna let me buy you a tattoo?"
I said"I dont know youll have to ask my mom about it"
He said" NOooooo, well just get it and shell find out after, dont worry about her"

Holy rusted metal batman!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

The last tatoo I got came with bubble gum and you had to lick the paper and hold it on your arm for a few seconds. I wonder if they still make those?


----------



## scareme

Draik41895 said:


> my grandpa has many many tattoos, he just got one a few weeks ago, located right under his belly button and above another unmentioned part. Its the In-n-Out logo.
> 
> He told me the other day "when are you gonna let me buy you a tattoo?"
> I said"I dont know youll have to ask my mom about it"
> He said" NOooooo, well just get it and shell find out after, dont worry about her"
> 
> Holy rusted metal batman!!!!


  Draik, I think I'd like to have a beer with your grandpa.


----------



## Jack Reaper

I hate Mondays....even when they fall on a Tuesday...


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 19th is...
* Archery Day
* National Popcorn Day


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> January 19th is...
> * Archery Day
> * National Popcorn Day


Sounds like I need to dust off my bow and hit the archery range (while eating popcorn )


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> The last tatoo I got came with bubble gum and you had to lick the paper and hold it on your arm for a few seconds. I wonder if they still make those?


Yes, they do, although it's a little more sophisticated to use a damp sponge to wet the transfer


----------



## IMU

Just figured out I got another paycut! GEEEEEEEZ ... gotta love Government!


----------



## RoxyBlue

My boss and I have been discussing reducing my hours on and off for a year or so, which of course would mean a paycut. I have to say, I've gotten to the point where having the extra time is more valuable than having the extra money. If I were working a job that was more creative and challenging, I would feel differently, but those opportunities come more from outside the workplace for me.

Don't get me wrong, I don't hate my job. The people I work with are a lot of fun and only occasionally annoying I just find myself thinking "Is this all I'm going to be doing for the next ten years until I'm eligible for retirement?", and it kind of scares me.


----------



## IMU

True ... but the bill collectors don't really care! :googly:


----------



## morbidmike

I'm looking at a 4 dollar an hr pay cut .....I love being in the union......I want the old union back where the boss tried this he was swimming with the fishes by the end of the day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could be worse - could be no pay at all


----------



## morbidmike

bla bla bla roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> bla bla bla roxy




Seriously, I have a brother-in-law who's been out of work for two years now, and I've known other folks who had to get through extended lay-offs. When you're in that position, some money coming in is definitely better than none at all.


----------



## morbidmike

RoxyBlue said:


> Seriously, I have a brother-in-law who's been out of work for two years now, and I've known other folks who had to get through extended lay-offs. When you're in that position, some money coming in is definitely better than none at all.


I was just teasing I know your right:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> I was just teasing I know your right:googly:


:jol:


----------



## GothicCandle

well, we had a very interesting night last night. First, huge falling noises were heard, quite loud robbers apparently, then shadows were seen in the back yard, human shadows, yep intruders! freaked me out! we didn't see the people, just their shadows as they wondered the back yard. Mom didn't see anything so she tried to say "oh it's just the wind" so she went to bed. I stayed up all night playing a computer game because I couldn't sleep. The next morning we discovered some of my Halloween props had been moved directly in front of a window, in a way there was no way wind could have moved them. Unless wind can make a 5ft skeleton hanging from a large wooden stand, go AROUND a 30 gallon fish tank. Yes, around, passed, on the other side of. plus a few little props which are sitting on top of the stand, as well as a large garbage bag full of pop bottles...hmmm, we must have some very talented wind.

well, they didn't take anything but a few years off my life. Oi, stress. 
scariest part? most people I know in this town DON'T lock their doors or windows. they think "oh little small town, nothing to worry about."


----------



## nixie

GC- How scary!! Good thing they didn't take anything!


----------



## GothicCandle

nixie said:


> GC- How scary!! Good thing they didn't take anything!


Yeah, bout gave me a heart attack when i saw a shadow move. There's nothing really to take back there, my props are a bit worthless to someone who wanted to sell them, The ones outside and in the shed are home made, all the store bought ones are in the house. We've got a few fish tanks out there, that my mom wouldn't mind if someone did steal them lol, i would though. I don't think people would though. Their sorta heavy. And then we have my ollllld bike. The one I got when i was 14, The breaks are shot, tires flat, dusty and covered in spider web. I keep it always thinking there COULD be a use for it, somehow....


----------



## morbidmike

why do I get stuck going to a job 3 hrs away to fix someone elses mistakes why why why


----------



## The Creepster

When I chase cars wearing a shrub why do people over react


----------



## morbidmike

why do people freak out when I rummage through their back yards and sheds??


----------



## The Archivist

GothicCandle said:


> awww Chugs are soooo cute! (Chihuahua and Pug, for those who don't know.)
> 
> And @ Archi, you're creepy. and not in a good way....


How am I creepy, what did I post?


----------



## The Archivist

This medication I'm on for the spinal fluid thing is giving me migraines everytime I take it. I hope that it subsides after I get used to it. Also, it affects the way I taste soda. That's horrible cause I'm a major soda drinker (diet, not regular)!!! 
Med's called acetozolamide (I think I'm spelling it right.)


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> Have you seen it already?


Not yet, I haven't seen Drag Me to Hell or Trick 'r Treat yet. I'm hoping to find Trick 'r Treat in the bargain bin soon too.


----------



## fick209

Gothic Candle, glad to hear that nothing was taken and that they didn't break into the house


----------



## fick209

Spooky1 said:


> I'm hoping to find Trick 'r Treat in the bargain bin soon too.


TARGET has Trick 'r Treat in the b-bin for $6.00 or $5.99 right now at my local store


----------



## The Creepster

I think that paint taste a lot like wine


----------



## Zurgh

No, wine tastes a lot like paint...


----------



## MorbidMariah

Hey Archivist, I have taken Acetazolamide before for migraine associated vertigo. It gave me terrible ringing in the ears and actually made me feel dizzzier. :/ I sure hope it works better for you than it did for me....



The Archivist said:


> This medication I'm on for the spinal fluid thing is giving me migraines everytime I take it. I hope that it subsides after I get used to it. Also, it affects the way I taste soda. That's horrible cause I'm a major soda drinker (diet, not regular)!!!
> Med's called acetozolamide (I think I'm spelling it right.)


----------



## Draik41895

scareme said:


> Draik, I think I'd like to have a beer with your grandpa.


your outta luck there my friend, hes in AA


----------



## Bone Dancer

Feel like I should be starting a prop project but just can't seem to motivate.


----------



## morbidmike

Bone Dancer said:


> Feel like I should be starting a prop project but just can't seem to motivate.


Hey,,,, I can drive to your house and shake the crap outta ya.... I gotta drive to Greyling today any way I get paid for pit stops......thats what I have to do to Nixie hahaha......just rember the tot,s that need scareing good luck.....


----------



## IMU

I've just gotten approval to make MY (yes, I'm keeping this one) first prop of 2010!  Time to start ... busy busy busy! :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, January 20, is:

National Buttercrunch Day 

Penguin Awareness Day


----------



## Spooky1

fick209 said:


> TARGET has Trick 'r Treat in the b-bin for $6.00 or $5.99 right now at my local store


Thanks, Fick, I'll check Target on my way home tonight.


----------



## The Creepster

I wish summer would hurry up and get here


----------



## Spooky1

Can we get to Spring first.


----------



## debbie5

Not only did I buy my first cell phone only last year, but as of Monday, I have my FIRST BOTTLE OF WINE! (please point and laugh>>>LOL)

I hate wine, so I've never had it in the house. A friend bought me a bottle of some specially fermented wine made with honey instead of sulfites or something, saying she's determined to find a wine for me that I like. Do I make people *THAT* uncomfortable when I don't drink and they do?? I'm the life of the party, but sober! Is that a bad thing? WTH? Dang, now I REALLY feel Urban Amish.

Anyhooooo...I'm gonna crack open the wine at lunch. Drinking it now as I don't wanna drink in front of kids or My Man, who stopped drinking 2 years ago (YAY!). I dunno why I don't want to drink in front of the kids..Hmmmm..gotta ponder that one...?


----------



## The Creepster

Good point...how about late spring....


----------



## morbidmike

I agree with creepster summer and fall is all we need spring is only wet and sloppy and muddy it's a mess dammit A MESS I SAY!!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well if we didn't have spring then summer would be sloppy, wet and muddy. We have to get rid of the snow and ice someplace.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> Well if we didn't have spring then summer would be sloppy, wet and muddy. We have to get rid of the snow and ice someplace.


Do you have room in your driveway?


----------



## morbidmike

well said bone dancer


----------



## morbidmike

roxy is a post cutter shame on you


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> roxy is a post cutter shame on you


Can I help it if some folks have to hunt and peck?


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Do you have room in your driveway?


Sorry, I really don't, But I did just get all the snow in my yard packed into a semi truck and it should be at your house early tomorrow. I just told them to put it in you driveway if you were'nt home.


----------



## morbidmike

should have them dump it on her head muhahahah


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> Sorry, I really don't, But I did just get all the snow in my yard packed into a semi truck and it should be at your house early tomorrow. I just told them to put it in you driveway if you were'nt home.


Aww, you don't have to go to all that trouble. Just send it to Morbid Mike. He lives much closer to you


----------



## morbidmike

Roxy shut mouth!!!!! I got enough plus then I'd have to blow it into the neighbors yard hope he dosent notice I'd hate to have stick him in the snow blower


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really, Morbid, everyone knows you're not supposed to run people through a snow blower. That's what wood chippers are for:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

what can I say I like a challenge


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Not only did I buy my first cell phone only last year, but as of Monday, I have my FIRST BOTTLE OF WINE! (please point and laugh>>>LOL)
> 
> I hate wine, so I've never had it in the house. A friend bought me a bottle of some specially fermented wine made with honey instead of sulfites or something, saying she's determined to find a wine for me that I like. Do I make people *THAT* uncomfortable when I don't drink and they do?? I'm the life of the party, but sober! Is that a bad thing? WTH? Dang, now I REALLY feel Urban Amish.
> 
> Anyhooooo...I'm gonna crack open the wine at lunch. Drinking it now as I don't wanna drink in front of kids or My Man, who stopped drinking 2 years ago (YAY!). I dunno why I don't want to drink in front of the kids..Hmmmm..gotta ponder that one...?


Once I was at the library and got to chatting with a group of teenagers. We were talking about alcohol and one of them said to me "I've been drinking longer then you've been alive" and I replied "How old are you?" and he said "18." so my reply was(at the time) "wow, so you drank alcohol 3 years before you were born? wow." after asking me how old I was he then said I look much younger(who knows, maybe just more innocent...lol) He asked me when I had had my first drink and my reply? about 7months before the conversation...lol. My first drink was on my 21st birthday, people often find this hard to believe, or are surprised by it. That really says something about our culture, don't it. 21 is when it's legal, but no one expects a person to really follow the law. 
I can name off every Drink I've ever had.
A sex on the beach
A Pina Colada
Champague mixed with craberry juice
White Zinfandel
Some weird Russian beer
Sake
Another Pina Colada
some unknown wine.
champague

I am 22 now, 23 in September. Apparently I should be getting dead drunk and stupid? hmm...no thanks.


----------



## Hauntiholik

GothicCandle said:


> I am 22 now, 23 in September. Apparently I should be getting dead drunk and stupid? hmm...no thanks.


According to whom? Teenagers? There's your problem right there


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have a friend I've known for over 30 years who never calls me unless he's dead drunk and feeling philosophical. Fortunately he doesn't get drunk too often


----------



## The Creepster

Drinking makes me president of the world so...SHUT IT...silly no good pineapple, thats the last time I spot you going down to the post office


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, Haunti, I think we need to add a list of synonyms to the Haunt dictionary:

The Creepster = Surreal


----------



## fick209

This morning I went to pick up an order of sweatshirts that I had ordered with our company name and logo on, walk in the front door and what do I see but MN Vikings jerseys for dogs!!! I was pulling out of the parking lot before I realized that I never picked up the order of sweatshirts:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of dog wear, here's a shot of my boss' dog Skyler sporting a New York Yankees Tee:

SkylerNY by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

He's having her wear it for the benefit of the most vocal Yankee hater in our office


----------



## Spooky1

Boo, not a Yankee fan here.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Hauntiholik said:


> According to whom? Teenagers? There's your problem right there


I got all my heavy drinking behind me before I was old enough to drive....by the time I was 21...I had enough time bowing to the porcellin Goddess, that I never became a major drinker thereafter.


----------



## GothicCandle

Hauntiholik said:


> According to whom? Teenagers? There's your problem right there


in fact, no, the last person who told me i need to get drunk was at least 50 years old, his wife is 55 and she was against the idea, but he told me I'm not an official "adult" until i get drunk...


----------



## morbidmike

life is about having fun and learning all that you can if you dont like to drink dont do it every body older than 18 c should be able to make the decisions that fit them best in life I like to drink once in awhile some times a few a night (2 that is) some times weeks on end with no drinking but thats my decision no body tell's me what to do or how to act I know from experiencing life getting married the 2 nd time good decision....going to jail for fighting my ex fatherinlaw bad idea


----------



## The Creepster

morbid mike said:


> going to jail for fighting my ex fatherinlaw bad idea


See thats where you should have tried harder...if you hurt someone bad enough they get too scared to call the cops and press charges


----------



## morbidmike

he didnt call his daughter did my wife at the time what a loving spouse


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> in fact, no, the last person who told me i need to get drunk was at least 50 years old, his wife is 55 and she was against the idea, but he told me I'm not an official "adult" until i get drunk...


Well, that proves that getting older and getting wiser don't necessarily go together.

Getting drunk does not make you an official adult, although it can make you an official idiot:googly: If you drive drunk and get into an accident, it can make you officially dead. If you get drunk in Las Vegas, you may wake up officially married to someone you don't really know very well. If you drink hard liquor, beer, and wine all in the same evening, it can make you officially sick while hanging over a toilet bowl, assuming you make it to one, and if you don't, you will also become officially a public spectacle.


----------



## Spooky1

My excessive drinking days are far behind me (back before I was dating Roxy). Two day hangovers suck! :zombie:


----------



## morbidmike

oooh how dry I (hick up) aaaaaaaaam!!! (hick up)soooooooo long suckers(burpppppp)


----------



## Jack Reaper

The Creepster said:


> See thats where you should have tried harder...if you hurt someone bad enough they get too scared to call the cops and press charges


Or....just kill you....


----------



## The Creepster

Jack Reaper said:


> Or....just kill you....


Kill who?


----------



## scareme

Last week we had two earthquakes(small ones 3.0 &3.1, but you could feel them). Yesterday it was 71* and I broke my tail light when I backed into a snowbank in the store's parking lot. And tonight we had a tornado warning. What the hell state am I in anyway?


----------



## Draik41895

life is about simple things, boredom and O.J. Apples and applesauce cake


----------



## debbie5

Draik, you crack me up. 

Gothic, I have never been a drinker, and I DID miss out on all the "Hey, lets go in the woods and get drunk and eaten up by mosquitos while we pretend we are FAB!" events in my teens & twenties. What is so WEIRD is that even at my age (OLD) all my friends who *did* that stuff STILL talk & reminisce about it. Huh!? WHY!??Was getting bombed before the homecoming football game, then having to play in the pep band & vomiting into your trumpet case that much fun to talk about it 25 years later??!?? When I was in college, I decided to "drink" like "normal" people. I would make a pitcher of White Russians at breakfast, and that's what I had ALL DAY...after a month eating one real meal a day & spending the day happily bombed (and gaining 10+ pounds in a month), I realized that I was giving in to one side of my family's genetic proclivity to drink, and stopped. I also stopped smoking. I have never had a hangover- never had a shot...I'm an a hole without drinking, so I don't need a drink to relax or be fun. Nothing has really changed since age 15, though:for some reason, I must make people feel odd when they drink & I don't...even NOW, at my age, my buds try to ply me with drinks ("Come ON! Have a beer!") at parties. I am not scornful of their drinking or a party pooper, or particularly religious or anything; I just don't drink. As I got older it killed my stomach.I just had two girl friends get divorced because their "I'll have a glass of wine after the kids are in bed" increased over the years, and blossomed into a full blown case of alcholism. I can't say I've ever heard of anyone getting divorced cuz they don't drink.Our culture is very pro-drinking & eating at ANY social event (oink). I just don't think booze + food = fun. PEOPLE are fun...music is fun.There is lots of societal pressure to conform. So, there is nothing wrong with choosing to drink, or choosing NOT to drink...just a heads up that the no-drinking idea may make you a bit of the odd-man-out, so be prepared. I'm cool with it. Goes with my whole rep...lol. ("Old punkers don't die; they just get fat & get conservative haircuts.")


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Last week we had two earthquakes(small ones 3.0 &3.1, but you could feel them). Yesterday it was 71* and I broke my tail light when I backed into a snowbank in the store's parking lot. And tonight we had a tornado warning. What the hell state am I in anyway?


Maybe you were secretly transported to Creepster's State of Decay:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, January 21, is:

National Hugging Day 

Squirrel Appreciation Day


----------



## Zurgh

I was going to go hug the local squirrels, but it seems they've all been spirited away by the wind.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Zurgh! Just don't try to hug any rabid squirrels.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Maybe you were secretly transported to Creepster's State of Decay:googly:


That would be cool. I live in the same state


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Today, January 21, is:
> 
> National Hugging Day
> 
> Squirrel Appreciation Day


and Women's Healthy Weight Day!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> That would be cool. I live in the same state


I'll bet you're not the least bit decayed:googly:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Hauntiholik said:


> and Women's Healthy Weight Day!


Here is an Ideal Weight Calculator to assist in determining your healthy weight.

My ideal weight according to this is 133 - 147; I'm happy to report that I am well within that range.

http://dftools.ivillage.com/healthtools/calc_iw.cfm


----------



## debbie5

I am at a healthy weight..when I am on Mars.


----------



## Spooky1

I need to lose about 10lbs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I need to lose about 10lbs


I think you look fine just the way you are


----------



## Zurgh

If I were at the lowest weight for that calculation, I'd look like a corpsed skelly. If I were at the upper end, I would look like a poster child for a hunger add. Who said bony = healthy, some meat on 'dem bones is good. The brain is composed of a type of fat cell, last I heard. Being under-weight can inhibit pregnancy, along with other health problems. I'm not saying that grossly obese is at all healthy, & has its own health risks.
That said, I could stand to loose a few pounds & have taken steps towards healthier habits.
Found out the hard way that squirrels do not like being hugged....


----------



## The Creepster

Those so called calculators are so unhealthy people can feel better about themselves...I am at 12.6% body fat, I am a powerlifter, and run 6 miles a day...yet according to that calculator I would need to loose 75 pounds to be at a healthy weight...does not look like a accurate measurement to me


----------



## Hauntiholik

w00t! I'm within the range for my height! Dead center of it actually.

Hush Creepster!!! Don't spoil my dream.


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> w00t! I'm within the range for my height! Dead center of it actually.
> 
> Hush Creepster!!! Don't spoil my dream.


Haunti....your the exception


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe you'll like this calculator better. It includes important questions such as activity level, waist/hip ratio, and whether you have any amputated limbs:

http://www.dietitian.com/calcbody.php


----------



## Devils Chariot

RoxyBlue said:


> Maybe you'll like this calculator better. It includes important questions such as activity level, waist/hip ratio, and whether you have any amputated limbs:
> 
> http://www.dietitian.com/calcbody.php


ooo a devotee calculator!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Devils Chariot said:


> ooo a devotee calculator!


LOL, I don't think I want to know about that

Creepster brings up a good point. Those who have a lot of muscle mass will often appear to be out of shape if they use these calculators because muscle tissue is denser than fat tissue. Most of us don't have that excuse:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

hehehe
I'll just blame any sort of weight gain on my lead foot.


----------



## morbidmike

i'm perfect... perfect height, weight,and a high metabolism so chew on that


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Hauntiholik said:


> hehehe
> I'll just blame any sort of weight gain on my lead foot.


brrrm brrrrm.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ms. Wicked said:


> brrrm brrrrm.


Did a porsche just drive by with a crazy lady in it? hehehe


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> i'm perfect... perfect height, weight,and a high metabolism so chew on that


You'll make good zombie chow.


----------



## morbidmike

I think Haunti is jealeous of my physique


----------



## The Archivist

MM, the migraines have finally stopped. I likened it to a glop of gelatin (my brain) sloughing off the side of my braincase. My vision has cleared, I only get the greyouts when I wake up in the morning just like everyone else. (I hope)


BD, I also have a prop that I would like to get started on but it's raining down in buckets out here...some in metal ones, others are plastic. Either way it hurts...hopefully by next week I can get started, once everything dries out.


----------



## The Archivist

I didn't realize that I posted the above message based on a WAY earlier conversation, I apologize for that.

On the current topic of weight loss, I am within 1.8 lbs of my 50lb weight loss marker. I'm jazzed about that! Also, I have a bet with my father that if I lose another 50lbs by Oct. 1st he will give me $100 to spend on my haunt. Also, he will give me $150 if I lose 75lbs. Finally he will pro-rate any amount between the 50 and 75lbs.

I have plenty of inspiration for weight loss. Though right now because of the rain, I can't exercise but once it stops, I'll be in the backyard doing groundwork which will be a lot of digging and moving of dirt. Should be interesting how much weight I lose because of it...


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Creepster brings up a good point. Those who have a lot of muscle mass will often appear to be out of shape if they use these calculators because muscle tissue is denser than fat tissue. Most of us don't have that excuse:jol:


So that means you and Spooky ready to come and train with me...I'll get you two all Cut Up and Chiseled  !!!! So you'll be dead lifting, pressing , curling , and squatting a house like ME!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

good job archivist I hope you meet your goals I aplaud you for wanting to take control of your body and make your self happier and healthier......Creepster I can squatt a house with a car inside and my wife laying on the car all while petting my puggles


----------



## RoxyBlue

Morbid and Creep, you two are a riot

I don't think I want to squat a house, though. I'll settle for just being toned


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Morbid and Creep, you two are a riot
> 
> I don't think I want to squat a house, though. I'll settle for just being toned


Well get on it then you can do it!


----------



## debbie5

Now there's a lovely turn of phrase:"My woman...well, she can SQUAT A HOUSE!"
Sounds like street slang...
Arch: try reading any of the Dr. Oz books..very informative and motivational. A great read! The belly fat chapter was just sssoooo gross.


----------



## The Archivist

Halloween is the only motivation I need Debbie. My parents have even figured out that if they want me to do anything, to threaten to pull permission to use their backyard for my haunt...it works.


----------



## debbie5

Yaaawwwnnn..I wish Insomnia would tell me ahead of time when he is gonna show up. I would have taken an Ambien. Ugh...3 hours of sleep. Kill me now.


----------



## The Creepster

I think the time for pork flavored coffee has come...to go with bacon cupcakes. Wheres my butter and soda pop toothpaste? Why pay for lotion... when you can just sweat Crisco


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know what's scary? If you Google "bacon cupcakes", you'll find recipes for them


----------



## debbie5

There are now bacon martinis..bacon seems to be THE big thing..LOL.
I wrap a long strip around my neck like a scarf to give me that scent men adore....

And hey- Roxy- I ordered a sample of face lotion from that website... who gives out samples now a days?? WOW. Thanks.

And Creep- go in the toothpaste aisle near the kids' toothbrushes..they have yummy flavors now...I like watermelon & strawberry! No butter flavor tho...I had chocolate a few years ago & it was gross.


----------



## debbie5

Sweet Jesus..look at the bacon bra....

http://images.google.com/images?sou...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CBsQsAQwAw

and more: (we had the bacon BandAids a few years ago..LOL)
http://dethroner.com/2007/12/05/mr-baconpants-bacon-gift-guide/


----------



## Spooky1

I can't imagine a bacon bra would give a woman much support, but I'm sure it might give some men a "lift".  :googly:


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> I can't imagine a bacon bra would give a woman much support, but I'm sure it might give some men a "lift".  :googly:


Oh no you didn't!


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Oh no you didn't!


Yes, yes, he did


----------



## The Creepster

Free triple-bypass with every Super extra value meal...you want fries with that?


----------



## MorbidMariah

So there's this super cool little miniature golf place in my town, been there since the 50's which for Tucson is OOOOOOLLLLDDDD. Sadly, they have been out of business for a couple years now, and they had an auction to sell off the awesome statues and sculptures and such. Unfortunately, only a few sold, and the rest have been mouldering away, stuff growing on 'em, everything crumbling to ruins. It's so sad...there's a facade that would be AMAZING for a haunted attraction. It's this huge devil face and you walk through the mouth to the entrance. SIGH. Wish somebody would buy it...it just makes me sad to see it waiting for demolition...


----------



## fick209

MorbidMariah said:


> So there's this super cool little miniature golf place in my town, been there since the 50's which for Tucson is OOOOOOLLLLDDDD. Sadly, they have been out of business for a couple years now, and they had an auction to sell off the awesome statues and sculptures and such. Unfortunately, only a few sold, and the rest have been mouldering away, stuff growing on 'em, everything crumbling to ruins. It's so sad...there's a facade that would be AMAZING for a haunted attraction. It's this huge devil face and you walk through the mouth to the entrance. SIGH. Wish somebody would buy it...it just makes me sad to see it waiting for demolition...


any web links about what can still be purchased??


----------



## fick209

Who Dat...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fick, you're a true fan


----------



## GothicCandle

apparently y'all have never heard of jones soda? they have had *yummy* flavors such as
Turkey
Sugar plum
Christmas tree
Ham
Egg nogg
latke
apple sauce
jelly donut
bubble gum
Dirt
sweet victory
sports cream
Perspiration
Natural Field Turf
sweet potato
green pea
dinner roll
antacid
turkey gravy
Brussels Sprout with Prosciutto
Cranberry Sauce
Wild Herb Stuffing
Pumpkin Pie
Broccoli Casserole
Smoked Salmon Pate
Corn on the Cob
Pecan Pie


----------



## fick209

GothicCandle said:


> apparently y'all have never heard of jones soda? they have had *yummy* flavors such as
> Turkey
> Sugar plum
> Christmas tree
> Ham
> Egg nogg
> latke
> apple sauce
> jelly donut
> bubble gum
> Dirt
> sweet victory
> sports cream
> Perspiration
> Natural Field Turf
> sweet potato
> green pea
> dinner roll
> antacid
> turkey gravy
> Brussels Sprout with Prosciutto
> Cranberry Sauce
> Wild Herb Stuffing
> Pumpkin Pie
> Broccoli Casserole
> Smoked Salmon Pate
> Corn on the Cob
> Pecan Pie


I just had to google it...you can order any of these flavors with a personalized label:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Target sells them..I have had the turkey gravy (gag) and the pumpkin pie(ehh..so- so). not yummy enough for the calories.


----------



## MorbidMariah

Fick, I couldn't find any info about how to purchase, but here's a link with lotsa of pics of what was there...npt everything is pictired, but at least most of it is...
Magic Carpet Golf, Tucson AZ - a set on Flickr
As far as I know, the fish, the bull, and the tiki were the only things that got bought and removed. Isn't that facade cool?? Man, I have great memories of golfing at this place when I was just a little one.


----------



## Draik41895

Fidrich method is confusing


----------



## Bone Dancer

MorbidMariah said:


> Fick, I couldn't find any info about how to purchase, but here's a link with lotsa of pics of what was there...npt everything is pictired, but at least most of it is...
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/airstreamlife/sets/72157603803009913/
> As far as I know, the fish, the bull, and the tiki were the only things that got bought and removed. Isn't that facade cool?? Man, I have great memories of golfing at this place when I was just a little one.


What kind of money are they talking for those things. You never know, but it may come down to the point that they just want them gone for the taking. Never hurts to ask.


----------



## debbie5

I love those cheesy fiberglass things..they have lots up here, too. Which pic shows the walk-in mouth?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

got 3 of the 4 micro wave links up yesterday, all 3 cameras, the receivers I was able to get done a week ago....can't wait to see these in action.
these are the nicest cameras I've put up to date.


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 23 is:

National Pie Day 

National Handwriting Day 

Measure Your Feet Day


----------



## scareme

Your foot is the length of your radius/ulna. Check it out. Put your foot up to your forearm. Your foot will run the length from your elbow to your wrist.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Question

if me and my brother were to do a haunt related video blog on youtube would anyone be interested in actually watching it.

it would honestly just me Zach an I shooting the **** about what we did haunt related for the week and ideas we came up with. Whether it be updates on prop,s horror films and music we think is note worthy. Curbys and thrift store finds and probably just random other things that may or may not have anything to do with anything. Nothing formal at all.


----------



## trishaanne

My days just keep going down hill. One of these days things will look up and when they do.....WATCH OUT!!!!! Lol...time to go think positive thoughts!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm sure it would be funny!


The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> Question
> 
> if me and my brother were to do a haunt related video blog on youtube would anyone be interested in actually watching it.
> 
> it would honestly just me Zach an I shooting the **** about what we did haunt related for the week and ideas we came up with. Whether it be updates on prop,s horror films and music we think is note worthy. Curbys and thrift store finds and probably just random other things that may or may not have anything to do with anything. Nothing formal at all.


----------



## The Archivist

GothicCandle said:


> apparently y'all have never heard of jones soda? they have had *yummy* flavors such as
> Turkey
> Sugar plum
> Christmas tree
> Ham
> Egg nogg
> latke
> apple sauce
> jelly donut
> bubble gum
> Dirt
> sweet victory
> sports cream
> Perspiration
> Natural Field Turf
> sweet potato
> green pea
> dinner roll
> antacid
> turkey gravy
> Brussels Sprout with Prosciutto
> Cranberry Sauce
> Wild Herb Stuffing
> Pumpkin Pie
> Broccoli Casserole
> Smoked Salmon Pate
> Corn on the Cob
> Pecan Pie


Sounds like a listing from Bertie Bott's Every Flavor Bean (Harry Potter Series)


----------



## morbidmike

I need to make anothr material run to menards 12 skele hands take alot of pvc to make and alot of time too ugh!!


----------



## GothicCandle

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> Question
> 
> if me and my brother were to do a haunt related video blog on youtube would anyone be interested in actually watching it.
> 
> it would honestly just me Zach an I shooting the **** about what we did haunt related for the week and ideas we came up with. Whether it be updates on prop,s horror films and music we think is note worthy. Curbys and thrift store finds and probably just random other things that may or may not have anything to do with anything. Nothing formal at all.


I would watch.


----------



## The Creepster

Man lawn mowers can really chuck a rock hard/far......I just customized a neighbors car


----------



## GothicCandle

The Creepster said:


> Man lawn mowers can really chuck a rock hard/far......I just customized a neighbors car


oo, that's not good.


----------



## The Archivist

My dad did that to their sliding door. Fortunately the screen door was in the way, but there is a couple of marks from the impact.


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> Question
> 
> if me and my brother were to do a haunt related video blog on youtube would anyone be interested in actually watching it.
> 
> it would honestly just me Zach an I shooting the **** about what we did haunt related for the week and ideas we came up with. Whether it be updates on prop,s horror films and music we think is note worthy. Curbys and thrift store finds and probably just random other things that may or may not have anything to do with anything. Nothing formal at all.


I'll watch. Always up for more haunt related media.


----------



## The Archivist

There's no such thing as too much Halloween or Halloween related media!


----------



## morbidmike

why do all 10 yr old girls sound alike doing karaoke


----------



## Hauntiholik

ohhhhhhh, I'm picking out a tattoo for you....not just any tattoo will do.....


----------



## morbidmike

I need some new ink too it's been atleast 4 weeks since my last one


----------



## Spooky1

One of these days I'll get get my first tattoo, just haven't figured out what I want.


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> ohhhhhhh, I'm picking out a tattoo for you....not just any tattoo will do.....


HEY....that sounds a lot like a certain song I once sang


----------



## Zurgh

*Cookin/w gas!*

Repaired a gas leak in the home... Thats inside the cook top, the supply line... Yes, the pipe was on fire...


----------



## The Creepster

Wheres the fun in fixing that? You should have seen how long it would be until someone used the burner...that would have made a much better picture:googly:


----------



## fick209

Zurgh said:


> Repaired a gas leak in the home... Thats inside the cook top, the supply line... Yes, the pipe was on fire...


okay, first you have to deal with possible major flooding, then gas leaks in the house:googly: Glad you found the leak and were able to repair it


----------



## fick209

since I'm slightly superstious about my football team...I have to post cookies again of the opposing team...it worked last week, it may just work again...you never know:googly:









Vikings Prayer

our Favere-ther who art in Mississippi, hallowed be thy name. Thy bowl will come, it will be won, In Miami as it is in the Dome. Give us this Sunday, Our weekly win. Give us touchdown passes, but do not let others pass against us. Lead us not into frustration, but deliver us to the Super Bowl. For thine is the MVP, the...best of the NFC, and the glory of the Purple People Eaters now and forever. Amen


----------



## Zurgh

Actually, I was 1/2 asleep when someone (?) mentioned a pilot flame in an electric stove the night before... Then the next morning, I herd it was hot there. Then I saw that...EVERY thing is as old as I am in this house...Grr.. + I have a very limited sense of smell...Lucky in life... Need luck in $$$$...SEND ME A $$$ MOJO-BAG!!!


----------



## morbidmike

I think fick likes number 72 cause she has two cookies with that number SO SEND ME ONE!!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

Tonight I sense there will be a great disappointment


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

fick , that was funny!

and zurgh, glad you caught that leak....LP or natural?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I know what you are getting!!!!


Hauntiholik said:


> ohhhhhhh, I'm picking out a tattoo for you....not just any tattoo will do.....


----------



## Zurgh

Natural gas, Frigheters Entertainment & thanks. And the cook top burners & oven ran just fine with the supply hose on fire... it was quite hot above the line, on the cook top. Oops, meant to say electric ignition gas, not electric.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Homade vegetable beef soup tonight....yummy with biscuits!


----------



## The Creepster

OH BOY....soon I will win


----------



## debbie5

I have orange pee. How festive!

(Owwwwwwwwwwww....)


----------



## morbidmike

It would be helpful to be an engineer to design mechanics of props


----------



## RoxyBlue

fick209 said:


> since I'm slightly superstious about my football team...I have to post cookies again of the opposing team...it worked last week, it may just work again...you never know:googly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikings Prayer
> 
> our Favere-ther who art in Mississippi, hallowed be thy name. Thy bowl will come, it will be won, In Miami as it is in the Dome. Give us this Sunday, Our weekly win. Give us touchdown passes, but do not let others pass against us. Lead us not into frustration, but deliver us to the Super Bowl. For thine is the MVP, the...best of the NFC, and the glory of the Purple People Eaters now and forever. Amen


LOL, Fick, you are one demented fan


----------



## The Creepster

I now have control of someone for the next 48 hours...Haahahahahaha


----------



## debbie5

Do Jewish people mind that I eat Jewish rye? Is there a Catholic rye? Maybe I'm supposed to eat THAT..??


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I know what you are getting!!!!


Sinister told you eh?


----------



## debbie5

I have had the same ear worm for 3 days now;Kansas' "Closet Chronicles"....it's like my brain has OCD and won't stop playing it.

But it beats the Lady Gaga ear worm from last week....
(I wonder at what age I will be oldfart enough to be unable to sing along with the Top 40?? Man, I hope never!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, January 25, is Opposite Day. This special day is celebrated primarily among school children. Sponge Bob Square Pants even got into the act, with an episode containing the whimsical nature of this day.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yikes...that was one stinky diaper!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Today, January 25, is Opposite Day. This special day is celebrated primarily among school children. Sponge Bob Square Pants even got into the act, with an episode containing the whimsical nature of this day.


You beat me to the post 

Today is also...
* A Room of One's Own Day
* Observe The Weather Day
* Bubble Wrap Appreciation Day 
* Better Business Communication Day


----------



## The Creepster

wake me when its "see how much pain a random person you come across can take day"


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Creepster said:


> wake me when its "see how much pain a random person you come across can take day"


Sounds like someone needs to hug a kitty cat.


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> Sounds like someone needs to hug a kitty cat.


I just hugged all me kitties Thanks Haunti for the suggestion


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> I have had the same ear worm for 3 days now;Kansas' "Closet Chronicles"....it's like my brain has OCD and won't stop playing it.
> 
> But it beats the Lady Gaga ear worm from last week....
> (I wonder at what age I will be oldfart enough to be unable to sing along with the Top 40?? Man, I hope never!)


I still have Christmas songs stuck in my head, and It's THIS forums FAULT!!! I looked at that christmas song thread and I keep humming "I want a hippopotamus for Christmas" Most people I know have never heard the song though(I looked it up on youtube) so at least they don't KNOW it's a christmas song...


----------



## morbidmike

I hate people who drive Toyota prius's seriously get OUTTA MY WAY !!!! I would like to squash every 1 they made with the people who bought them in it!!!


----------



## The Creepster

I found a phone in my truck....whos is it?


----------



## morbidmike

I once had a clown in my truck


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> I once had a clown in my truck


Was it the driver?:googly::jol:


----------



## scareme

What is that scratching noise? I've looked in every closet and cabinet to see if I locked a cat in one. It's making me crazy.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Maybe you have a rodent in the rafters.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or bats in the belfry


----------



## scareme

Or ants in my pants. A tiger in my tank.


----------



## debbie5

crabs on your..oh- never mind...they don't make noise.


----------



## Draik41895

new ocarina! and this :


----------



## GothicCandle

Draik41895 said:


> new ocarina! and this :


ooo cool. When was the song book published? it looks old.


----------



## Zurgh

I have an ocarina... U.S. issue... have no idea where it is right now, or would post a pic of it..... I'll look...


----------



## Zurgh

.....Bah! I'll have to ask the kids about it tomorrow... I remember where it was, like a year ago... Had a Marines logo on it I think....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Good morning HauntForum!


----------



## morbidmike

Is the coffee done yet??? I cant function without coffee


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh yeh Mike...2 1/2 cups down....need 1 more to call it morning.


----------



## IMU

WTH ... when is doing 10 miles over the posted speed limit TOO SLOW??????????????? Did somebody forget to tell me NASCAR was doing time trials this morning on my way to work????


----------



## debbie5

Since when is it manly to play an ocarina?? What's next: Ironman is gonna add a section where you have to run whilst playing the pan flute??


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Since when is it manly to play an ocarina?? What's next: Ironman is gonna add a section where you have to run whilst playing the pan flute??


What does "manly" have to do with it? It's a musical instrument. Both sexes should be able to play an instrument. I'd hate to think that a person's gender would be so limiting.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here is a totally adorable guy playing a broccoli ocarina (yes, you heard me - broccoli):


----------



## debbie5

LMAO! "bro-col--eee o- ka-REEENNN-ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!"

He is my kinda weird!


----------



## debbie5

OMG: Look at the other videos!! LOL....he is so funny...

"Amazing Grace" on a canneloni noodle....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I hate getting my picture taken :zombie:


----------



## The Creepster

"I don't want to set the world on fire".....wait yes I do....STUPID COLD


----------



## RoxyBlue

Johnny Thunder said:


> I hate getting my picture taken :zombie:


Fall in love with the camera. Then you won't mind it so much


----------



## Johnny Thunder

RoxyBlue said:


> Fall in love with the camera. Then you won't mind it so much


Yeah, kind of hard when you look like this ------------------> :zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Johnny Thunder said:


> Yeah, kind of hard when you look like this ------------------> :zombie:


Aww, give yourself some credit. You're not the least bit green


----------



## Hauntiholik

Johnny Thunder said:


> I hate getting my picture taken :zombie:


mug shot?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Thanks, Roxy.


 Haunti  You ARE good.:devil:


----------



## Spooky1

Johnny Thunder said:


> I hate getting my picture taken :zombie:


Smile for the camera JT :googly:

blackenstein by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## debbie5

Is there a website where I can watch older movies for free? I watched 1/3 of Amadeus on youtube & now wanna see the rest..I love that movie- F. Murray Abraham is soo amazing in it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm not fond of being a nude model either, though JT, I do find comfort in wrapping myself in a feather boa somewhat relaxing.
I'm here for ya Bro!


Johnny Thunder said:


> I hate getting my picture taken :zombie:


----------



## debbie5

F.E. as long as you don't add makeup, heels and an ocarina to that feather boa, I think you're okay....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HHmmmmm, heels.....I think Debbie is on to something???


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Spooky, it looks just like me! Thanks.

FE, thanks for sharing the shame. I need to shower now.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Told you I was here for you, nothing on but a smile!


----------



## morbidmike

why do I say I'll help people after work when I got stuff to do??


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> why do I say I'll help people after work when I got stuff to do??


Because you have a good and kind heart and just can't help being nice


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I'm not fond of being a nude model either, though JT, I do find comfort in wrapping myself in a feather boa somewhat relaxing.
> I'm here for ya Bro!


LOL, oh my!:googly:

I see someone is vying for the centerfold of the "Men of HauntForum" calendar:jol:


----------



## morbidmike

where has the lil nekked pirate been lately???


----------



## Hauntiholik

crawfish etouffee is sitting like a brick in my stomach.


----------



## Spooky1

I just had a coworker give me an old bread maker to see if I can scavenge the motor for another prop.


----------



## Spooky1

Weird weather lately. It was 61 yesterday morning and now we're getting snow flurries.


----------



## The Archivist

Last night at my Weight Watcher's meeting I found out that I FINALLY hit my 50 lbs. weight loss marker!!!   Yay me!! Now all I have to do is lose another 44.6 lbs. to win the bet with my dad and get him to fund Halloween for me. I figure, roughly, that if I average 8 lbs a month, I should be at my goal by August.... Here's to hoping and a lot of upcoming hard work!


----------



## morbidmike

well done archivist be proud of your acomplishments and good luck with the rest of your weight loss


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

way to go Kevin!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Oh, I'm a Gummy Bear
Yes, I'm a Gummy Bear!
Oh, I'm a Yummy, Chummy, Funny, Lucky Gummy Bear.
Don't call me jelly bear, Cuz I'm a Gummy bear,
Oh I'm a movin', groovin', Jammin', Singin' Gummy Bear

Oh Yeah!


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> Oh, I'm a Gummy Bear
> Yes, I'm a Gummy Bear!
> Oh, I'm a Yummy, Chummy, Funny, Lucky Gummy Bear.
> Don't call me jelly bear, Cuz I'm a Gummy bear,
> Oh I'm a movin', groovin', Jammin', Singin' Gummy Bear
> 
> Oh Yeah!


I called public service for that gas leak


----------



## The Archivist

Haunti, how much caffeine HAVE you had today? Either that or its time to lay off the chocolate liquor cupcakes.


----------



## Hauntiholik

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z47EUaIFrdQ"]YouTube- Gummy Bear English Long[/nomedia]


----------



## The Creepster

OH yeah this is way better then a gummy bear


----------



## Spooky1

Way to go Archivist. Good luck on the new goal!


----------



## fick209

way to go Archivist, sounds like your doing great, keep up the good work


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats on reaching the 50 pound mark, Arch!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Since we're posting videos, if you haven't seen the Marvel/DC parodies of the Mac/PC relationship, I highly recommend you watch them. Here's an early one:


----------



## Vlad

I'm thinking 72 hours and counting without sleep is enough..................


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yikers Ken....what's going on??


----------



## morbidmike

I might be able to do 72 hrs with lots of friends and beer aww who am i kidding I goto bed at 9 pm and get up at six am gosh I'm a looser!!!!


----------



## trishaanne

My two granddaughters are convinced (thanks to ME) that there is monkey living in the back yard. My son built a dog house size house for this friggin invisible monkey and now we have to paint it and then make furniture for it! Just dragged this thing into the family room and have to let it warm up a little. Once both girls are here today paint will fly! They named the monkey PEANUT...lol. Gotta love the power of suggestion and their twisted little imaginations!


----------



## IMU

Please don't take my phone call while "doing your business" in the restroom ... THANKS!


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> Please don't take my phone call while "doing your business" in the restroom ... THANKS!


My boss must have called you - he does that all the time. It's about the only type of "multi-tasking" he can do well


----------



## morbidmike

I went to the dentist today frist time in 16 yrs I have 5 cavities boo hoo hoo and now they powerwash your teeth how crazy it sting's when they hit your tounge


----------



## The Creepster

Its great when a complete stranger asks you to guide them as they back up to a loading dock. I have a very short attention span and get distracted by everything......whats that oh yes your clear on both sides...oh a pretty shiny plastic bottle


----------



## Hauntiholik

Noted. Please be more attentive when you site your new scope. Oh! A jogger!


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 27 is:

Chocolate Cake Day - yay!

Punch the Clock Day - felt like punching my alarm clock this morning


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> January 27 is:
> 
> Chocolate Cake Day - yay!
> 
> Punch the Clock Day - felt like punching my alarm clock this morning


It's also Thomas Crapper Day! The day we honor of the man who invented the toilet!
<toilet flush>


----------



## RoxyBlue

In honor of Thomas Crapper and cats everywhere:


----------



## RoxyBlue

And here's one for The Creepster:


----------



## Devils Chariot

hedgehogs are cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Devils Chariot said:


> hedgehogs are cool!


Yes, they are:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can someone quick whip up a prop stunt double of me so I can send it to the 2:00 p.m. meeting and I can hide in my office?


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> Noted. Please be more attentive when you site your new scope. Oh! A jogger!


Shhhhh...otherwise they can come and question you:googly:



RoxyBlue said:


> And here's one for The Creepster:


It BURNS the FLESH...Ahhhhh make it stop:zombie:


----------



## The Archivist

Amazing how difficult it is to find simple lettering stencils with the punch out lettering inserts. I plan on using the stencil raised and inverse parts for spray paint carving the tombstones for my haunt. All the designs I've been able to find so far have stylized writing or are too complicated. I will probably just have to do it myself with cardstock and mess around with the lettering on MSPaint. <shrugs shoulders> oh well...


----------



## IMU

I hate getting bad news ... guess I'll be gone for a bit ...


----------



## morbidmike

well that's better than getting banned like me ....It's a good thing that i'm invisible and noone can see me....I love super powers bestowed upon me


----------



## The Archivist

Mike, whaddya mean invisible? I can see your icon right now.


----------



## Bone Dancer

IMU said:


> I hate getting bad news ... guess I'll be gone for a bit ...


Sorry to hear that IMU, we will hold you spot til you get back, good luck.


----------



## Bone Dancer

The Archivist said:


> Mike, whaddya mean invisible? I can see your icon right now.


Shhhhhhhh, we just told him he was invisible just to keep him from buging us.

Golly Mike, where are ya, I can hear ya but I can't see ya.


----------



## morbidmike

supriseI'm rite here... ooop's ....now I'm gone they didnt even see me muhahahaha


----------



## Spooky1

IMU said:


> I hate getting bad news ... guess I'll be gone for a bit ...


Sorry to hear that IMU. Hope things get better soon.


----------



## morbidmike

^^^^ me too what we gonna do without a captin of a pirate ship??


----------



## The Archivist

BANG!!! Damn it!!! Who left this _____ invisible piece of ______ lying around?

Snort. Just teasing, Mike.


----------



## morbidmike

hey watch it pal


----------



## RoxyBlue

(pssst - everyone - put on your 3D glasses and you can see Morbid Mike clear as day)


----------



## The Creepster

Yay for tack driving....in the wind


----------



## The Archivist

What's tack driving?


----------



## morbidmike

pancakes for supper is awsome


----------



## Draik41895

Ocarinas are super manly, Cuz...I said so!

Also.... CAT PLANET CAT PLANET CAT PLANET!


----------



## The Archivist

Has anyone ever created an FCG that also doubles as AFG? I wonder if I've created something new. If so, then I wonder how I would work the mechanics of it so that it will work unattended for a few hours?


----------



## morbidmike

I hate people doing dance revolution in my living room go do it out in the snow


----------



## The Creepster

The Archivist said:


> What's tack driving?


"Tack Driving" means a shooter is so accurate that he/she can drive "tacks" in with the round at great distances. shot placement or "grouping" is very tight with several rounds passing through the same holes


----------



## The Archivist

Thanks, Creepster.


----------



## GothicCandle

Apparently Steve Jobs never watched that clip of "Mad TV"...........


----------



## fick209

IMU said:


> I hate getting bad news ... guess I'll be gone for a bit ...


Sorry to hear of bad news IMU, take care and see you when your back


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy just found the chocolate chip muffins I made while she was at rehearsal. She seems happy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have the best husband in the world!


----------



## Zurgh

I now have a Zombie dummy hanging out by my front door... I think I'll leave him there for a while......
Oh, my daughter found my Ocarina, still can only make a horrible toot-toot noise with it....


----------



## RavenLunatic

almost quiet here. i think i can finally sleep tonight. next time the sandman wants a vacation, i need to stock up on cokes. and maybe ding dongs..


----------



## The Creepster

yes some panda milk would be lovely


----------



## Draik41895

Zurgh said:


> I now have a Zombie dummy hanging out by my front door... I think I'll leave him there for a while......
> Oh, my daughter found my Ocarina, still can only make a horrible toot-toot noise with it....


you know...If you dont want it....


----------



## morbidmike

I'm seriously thinking on buying a monkey to help me finish some props or maybe play base ball with


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 28 is:

Fun at Work Day - (spend it on the Forum)

National Kazoo Day - a close relative of the ocarina


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

it is just too cold outside today....I may stay home today.


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's "National Data Privacy Day"! Please send me your financial information and passwords now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> It's "National Data Privacy Day"! Please send me your financial information and passwords now.


Oh, okay, I bank at First Na&*#[email protected] of Ga"%*#% and the password is %#$gngu56ih8565**753*#$$T:googly::jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

First National Bank of Maryland. Gotcha. You may notice a service charge. Do not be alarmed.


----------



## Spooklights

Just found out my hubby is going to take me to the All Maryland Reptile Show for Valentine's day. Nothing says 'love' like hissing cockroaches!


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> It's "National Data Privacy Day"! Please send me your financial information and passwords now.


All my accounts are closely guarded by Swiss banks ... or are they under my mattress, I can never remember. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooklights said:


> Just found out my hubby is going to take me to the All Maryland Reptile Show for Valentine's day. Nothing says 'love' like hissing cockroaches!


Sounds like fun Where's that being held?


----------



## Spooky1

Spooklights said:


> Just found out my hubby is going to take me to the All Maryland Reptile Show for Valentine's day. Nothing says 'love' like hissing cockroaches!


I have a friend who's a fan of reptiles, I'll have to let him know about the show. My parent live not too far from there, too. 

Feb. 13
Havre de Grace, MD
All-Maryland Reptile Show, Community Center, 100 Lagaret Ln. Info: 717-432-5807.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I have a friend who's a fan of reptiles, I'll have to let him know about the show. My parent live not too far from there, too.
> 
> Feb. 13
> Havre de Grace, MD
> All-Maryland Reptile Show, Community Center, 100 Lagaret Ln. Info: 717-432-5807.


If I don't have anything on my calendar that day, maybe we could go look at some snakes. We might even run into Spooklights (not to suggest that she's a reptile).

Oh, and we could call Fick and see if she would like to fly in and work on that snake fear thing


----------



## The Creepster

Jan 28th is also 

National donkey punch anyone you want day
Super glue your nostrils closed day
Buy more insurance day


----------



## debbie5

Today is also my dad's birthday-....I have no clue how old he is (74??) but I'm sure I'm having a ham dinner and some kind of cake tonight...but I have to lead the singing of the song..LOL.

Anyone else watch the President's speech?? (sigh)...at one point, near the middle, Joe Biden looked grouchy & EXACTLY like Jeff Dunham's "Walter"...LOL. Which is funny, cuz Joe has a nice smile.

Not that I like old guys...

Well..then again....


----------



## debbie5

Hey- reminder: our local home and garden center (privately owned..not a big place like Lowe's) has burlap rolls on sale for 20% off. I begged them to mark it to 40% off for haunt, which they did, PLUS I use a frequent buyers card, so I will get free stuf in future. I never forget to haggle (unless item is already so ridiculously low in price)- I am amazed that it usually works!


----------



## Devils Chariot

debbie5 said:


> Which is funny, cuz Joe has a nice smile.
> 
> Not that I like old guys...
> 
> Well..then again....


My sweetheart has a crush on Joe Biden. She tries to say she'd only be into him if she were old too, like he's the kinda senior she would dig if she were one. All lies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Personally, I think older woman/younger man is a much better combo, but that could be bias on my part.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Personally, I think older woman/younger man is a much better combo, but that could be bias on my part.


Cougar!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Cougar!


Cougars RULE!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> it is just too cold outside today....I may stay home today.


Your right there Jeff. It was only 5 degrees this morning (its now 12) with a gusty wind. Wind chill must be about 10 below or more. Good day to make a pot of chili.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Personally, I think older woman/younger man is a much better combo, but that could be bias on my part.


I think the only time that works successfull is ether when the age difference isn't very big(5 years or less) or both people are at least over 30(in which case I know happy couples who are even 20 years different!*they are over 70*). young 20something men are almost always immature while women are more mature(though not always, it all depends on the person)


----------



## fick209

RoxyBlue said:


> If I don't have anything on my calendar that day, maybe we could go look at some snakes. We might even run into Spooklights (not to suggest that she's a reptile).
> 
> Oh, and we could call Fick and see if she would like to fly in and work on that snake fear thing


I'll go to a reptile show when you go to a Vikings game


----------



## RoxyBlue

fick209 said:


> I'll go to a reptile show when you go to a Vikings game


LOL, touche!


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> I think the only time that works successfull is ether when the age difference isn't very big(5 years or less) or both people are at least over 30(in which case I know happy couples who are even 20 years different!*they are over 70*). young 20something men are almost always immature while women are more mature(though not always, it all depends on the person)


Here's my take from personal experience. I was 34 when Spooky1 and I got married, and he turned 26 two weeks later. He's 8.5 years younger than I am, and we'll have been married 22 years this fall. I call that "successful"

P.S. And we still flirt with each other, too


----------



## Spooky1

Hi Roxy, I still think you're a cutie after all these years. 

GC, maybe Roxy and I aren't the norm, but our age difference (or my maturity) hasn't been a problem.  :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Hi Roxy, I still think you're cutie after all these years.
> 
> GC, maybe Roxy and I aren't the norm, but our age difference (or my maturity) hasn't been a problem.  :googly:


That's because we're both still totally immature:jol:


----------



## The Creepster

Ahhh Ok I think I am ...wait... almost done


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Here's my take from personal experience. I was 34 when Spooky1 and I got married, and he turned 26 two weeks later. He's 8.5 years younger than I am, and we'll have been married 22 years this fall. I call that "successful"
> 
> P.S. And we still flirt with each other, too


Awesome! but I know people who were married 29 years and then divorced, and they are only year apart in age. When you hit 30th anniversary then call it a success(lol) But ge doesn't define a proper relationship, each person does. It's a very individual thing, some people never grow up and some people are born grown up lol. As long as its legal, love who you want. It is rare though that dramatic age differences work. People at dramatically different stages of life are not going to work out. People have to have things in common or it doesn't work. They don't HAVE to have their age in common, but it helps because it is then more likely that they will have other things in common, but of course not always.


----------



## morbidmike

mmmmmmm I love the new mac snack wrap at mickey D's I just ate four of them to go with the two I had at lunch yummmo!!!


----------



## The Creepster

morbid mike said:


> mmmmmmm I love the new mac snack wrap at mickey D's I just ate four of them to go with the two I had at lunch yummmo!!!


Man those Mc Donalds market folks are food genuineness...."Ok lets take the big mac...loose the bun...put it in a tortilla... MAN we rule...I just don't know how we are going to top this one guys" I know lets take a big hunk of fat like substance...press into a shape put some sort of sauce on...maybe BBQ ...Oh wait Dammit we already the Mc RibWhich...but we could put that into a TACO shell ...YAY...and serve it with a cup of pork coffee


----------



## morbidmike

I'll buy it with supersized pork coffee


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Here's my take from personal experience. I was 34 when Spooky1 and I got married, and he turned 26 two weeks later. He's 8.5 years younger than I am, and we'll have been married 22 years this fall. I call that "successful"
> 
> P.S. And we still flirt with each other, too





GothicCandle said:


> Awesome! but I know people who were married 29 years and then divorced, and they are only year apart in age. When you hit 30th anniversary then call it a success(lol) But ge doesn't define a proper relationship, each person does. It's a very individual thing, some people never grow up and some people are born grown up lol. As long as its legal, love who you want. It is rare though that dramatic age differences work. People at dramatically different stages of life are not going to work out. People have to have things in common or it doesn't work. They don't HAVE to have their age in common, but it helps because it is then more likely that they will have other things in common, but of course not always.


I just gotta chime in here. I am 7 years older then my boyfriend and neither of us are mature either! :lolkin: we're closing in on our first aniversary together. this is the longest relationship i've ever been in! that's got to count for something!:lolkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Ahhh Ok I think I am ...wait... almost done


Feel all better now or shall I bring you a bucket?

And you're correct, GC, it's all about the individuals, not the age.


----------



## debbie5

I think Mrs. Robinson is perfect, tho' illegal in some states.

Then again, Creepster is illegal in all 50...


----------



## GothicCandle

Hey Y'all! Your all invited to my big "Murder your annoying computer" party! Remember to bring a baseball bat!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> Hey Y'all! Your all invited to my big "Murder your annoying computer" party! Remember to bring a baseball bat!!!


LOL, Gothic, sounds like there's a story behind that


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, Gothic, sounds like there's a story behind that


Yup. It sucks when your computer only has 70gigs total and 10 of those gigs are programs it requires to function, then you have 60gigs and somehow, even when I put NO games on it it somehow, mysteriously shrinks to 15 gigs. Well, a computer just cant function on so little hard drive memory. Sooo, I had to wipe the whole thing. Thank god for system restore but jeez it clears EVERYTHING. My computer now believes it is brand spankin new right from the factory. Problem with that of course is it was brand spankin new right from the factory in 2004!!! I have to reinstall EVERYTHING that makes it work with modern programs and websites. GRRRRRRRRRRR WHY MUST TECHNOLOGY CHANGE!!!!!


----------



## Zurgh

I'm game, but can I bring a 10lb 1-hand sledge hammer. It fixed my last PC real good!


----------



## Draik41895

RoxyBlue said:


> January 28 is:
> 
> Fun at Work Day - (spend it on the Forum)
> 
> National Kazoo Day - a close relative of the ocarina


Somebody brought so many kazoos to school today and gave them all away, I stuck with my ocarina....cuz i didnt get a kazoo....

Check this out Zurgh http://kcindric.fizika.org/armyoc.pdf

Itll take a while but you may like it.

Good new and bad news!!!!

Good News: Im going to Guam this year with my grandpa. Weve got family there and ive been waiting a while for my turn( first him & grandma,then him and mom,Him and his friend) and now its gonna happen! Hawaii for a day or two, Guam for a week or so, Back to Hawaii, then home. YaY!!!!!!
He even gave me an "awesome" fanny pack, "its good Cause it has a Zipper thing, a thingy thingy, two, a zippy thing, and another zipper thing over here." awesome yeah?

Bad news: The dates are Oct.25 to Nov.8. soo... that sucks! but He said, just as I was thinking, "Get it done early, give it to your sister!" So, ill probably be setting up a few days before I leave, and leaving her in charge, Demanding she uses a camera.And that all for now folks


----------



## GothicCandle

Draik41895 said:


> Somebody brought so many kazoos to school today and gave them all away, I stuck with my ocarina....cuz i didnt get a kazoo....
> 
> Check this out Zurgh http://kcindric.fizika.org/armyoc.pdf
> 
> Itll take a while but you may like it.
> 
> Good new and bad news!!!!
> 
> Good News: Im going to Guam this year with my grandpa. Weve got family there and ive been waiting a while for my turn( first him & grandma,then him and mom,Him and his friend) and now its gonna happen! Hawaii for a day or two, Guam for a week or so, Back to Hawaii, then home. YaY!!!!!!
> He even gave me an "awesome" fanny pack, "its good Cause it has a Zipper thing, a thingy thingy, two, a zippy thing, and another zipper thing over here." awesome yeah?
> 
> Bad news: The dates are Oct.25 to Nov.8. soo... that sucks! but He said, just as I was thinking, "Get it done early, give it to your sister!" So, ill probably be setting up a few days before I leave, and leaving her in charge, Demanding she uses a camera.And that all for now folks


I have zero knowledge of Guam....but going to any other country should be cool. Have you been out of the states before?


----------



## Draik41895

technically its part of the U.S. but no, ive only been a few places inside the continental U.S.


----------



## Draik41895

Zurgh said:


> I now have a Zombie dummy hanging out by my front door... I think I'll leave him there for a while......
> Oh, my daughter found my Ocarina, still can only make a horrible toot-toot noise with it....


Holy poo! tell me that you selling this on ebay?!


----------



## GothicCandle

Draik41895 said:


> technically its part of the U.S. but no, ive only been a few places inside the continental U.S.


it's a territory? I've never heard of "Guam State" That's what I mean.


----------



## Zurgh

The ocarina, the zombie, or my daughter?


----------



## Draik41895

yes, territory i think. And ocarina, but if your daughters for sale I might be interested as well...*hehehe*


----------



## GothicCandle

Draik41895 said:


> yes, territory i think. And ocarina, but if your daughters for sale I might be interested as well...*hehehe*


I'm sure you would be lol


----------



## Zurgh

Well the daughter is 12, too young/not a good selling age. The zombie is past his prime, a little over-ripe. The ocarina, its somthing I picked up about 10 years ago in a thrift shop near Mt. Shasta, Ca. Never thought of selling it, let alone selling it on E-bay. Heck, I can't seem to get photobucket to share with this site..... & I don't think m' hand-sledge will fix that...


----------



## Draik41895

interesting as there is one just like yours on ebay presently. And im only 14 so its not a huge jump

Edit:Cat planet!!! best game ever, and Raocow wins


----------



## RoxyBlue

All this talk of buying and selling zombies, ocarinas, and daughters reminds me of my choir director's experience on a recent trip to Egypt. Background on her is, she's young (just turned 30), slender as a reed (so we all have to hate her), beautiful voice, and striking looks. Anyway, while she was on travel with her boyfriend in Egypt, more than a couple of the locals offered to trade camels for her. The offers ranged from four to 350 camels. We told her she was worth at least 10


----------



## The Creepster

Wow wonder how many camels you can get if you just hit the dealer with a hammer


----------



## Bone Dancer

I wonder how much a camel is worth in US dollars. I mean, 350 camels is a lot of camels.


----------



## The Creepster

Bone Dancer said:


> I wonder how much a camel is worth in US dollars. I mean, 350 camels is a lot of camels.


Not with what the dollars worth...I would go with pesos


----------



## debbie5

Hmmm...funny how women are still worth livestock.


----------



## trishaanne

Well, all the stepsons stuff is back in the house and he moves in officially tomorrow. Hubby is now over at the ex wife's house helping her load the moving truck for her move to Ohio tomorrow. I get to stay home, finish cleaning and getting ready for this bridal show this weekend AND cooking dinner for hubby, stepson, ex-wife and son's friend because they are going to be starving by the end of the day. Wasn't planning on having company for dinner. Now I have to scrounge around to see what I can find to go with this spiral ham I took out of the freezer. Not having a car, or money to get to the store to get the rest of the food means they get potluck!


----------



## The Creepster

its much easier to go through something then around it


----------



## scareme

We have power! We had an inch of ice yesterday and it's been snowing since dusk last night. It's so pretty, but the weight of the ice and snow is snapping power lines. My son drove down to Dallas yesterday about noon and he counted 32 power trucks driving north to help out with all the power lines down. The branches on the oaks out front are touching the ground. I hope the limbs don't snap. Of course the TX/OK make n take is tomorrow. I beginning to wonder if nature is trying to keep me out of Texas. lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

.....why is﻿ the rum gone?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> .....why is﻿ the rum gone?


Drunk poltergeists?


----------



## morbidmike

I dont know what I wanna do on one hand I wanna watch house of 1000 corpses and on the other I wanna work on some of my props, it's a dilema !!!I say I think I'll have a few more beer's a see what happens ....Oh great bud lite with lime tell me what I should do


----------



## Zurgh

My magic mug says do both.... Or fix the lab, so you can do both... or the squirll dances at midnight... Damn mug, quit mumbling!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like you just need to move the DVD player into the same room as the props so you can multi-task


----------



## morbidmike

I think I gonna build props or maybe just drink beer


----------



## Spooky1

scareme said:


> We have power! We had an inch of ice yesterday and it's been snowing since dusk last night. It's so pretty, but the weight of the ice and snow is snapping power lines. My son drove down to Dallas yesterday about noon and he counted 32 power trucks driving north to help out with all the power lines down. The branches on the oaks out front are touching the ground. I hope the limbs don't snap. Of course the TX/OK make n take is tomorrow. I beginning to wonder if nature is trying to keep me out of Texas. lol


Glad to hear you have power, scareme. I was wondering how you were doing with the storm. Stay safe if you drive to Texas. It looks like the storm will pass mostly to the South of us and we're just due some flurries.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have three performances of "Oliver" to play for this weekend, so I'm keeping fingers crossed (except when I play) and hoping the snow stays away.


----------



## morbidmike

me too for your sake Roxy and scareme just stay in side and play on the forum


----------



## Spooky1

It's been a chilly day, high of 23 today and tomorrow the high is due to be only 20.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of camels:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hauntiholik said:


> .....why is﻿ the rum gone?


Have you been baking lately?


----------



## morbidmike

eating a 1/4 of a apple pie priceless


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bone Dancer said:


> Have you been baking lately?


I'm half baked. Does that count?


----------



## The Creepster

No sudden movements....


----------



## Hauntiholik

MMmmMMMmmMMMMMMMmmmmmmm.....bacon!


----------



## morbidmike

she's a super freak she's super freaky^^^^^^^^^ hehehehe


----------



## Zurgh

I second that! Now if I could find a bacon hammer...


----------



## morbidmike

I stashed on in the meatloaf I sent you in prison


----------



## Zurgh

Shhh... don't tell 'em where I hide out...... and I thought that meatloaf was a little too crunchy, but sooo good!


----------



## morbidmike

O M G my beer is gone and the fridge is 8 ft away what shall I do???


----------



## Zurgh

Use psychic powers, either to move it to you or make someone else get it for you.


----------



## morbidmike

whew!!!!! the dog got me 1 that was close


----------



## morbidmike

I think my dog wants me intoxicated for some reason


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, the doggie does..... your dog has nefarious plans that you must not know about...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe the moon is having an effect on some folks.....


----------



## Draik41895

Trip update! it turns out to be about three weeks, instead of two.But im still going to miss halloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> Trip update! it turns out to be about three weeks, instead of two.But im still going to miss halloween


Maybe you could still celebrate it in Guam.


----------



## The Creepster

I want to buy a big prosthetic forehead and wear it on my real forehead


----------



## Draik41895

that would be awesome! Isn't there A haunter in Hawaii...forgot his name, Maybe I could visit him for a bit if were on the same Island.


----------



## Zurgh

The full moon brings out true lunatics.... I started getting "ancy" yesterday & it seems worse today..... I have a near-uncontrollable urge to go bite a neighbor, or chase joggers. I wonder if I should....


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hauntiholik said:


> I'm half baked. Does that count?


It may explain a few things, but the rum is still gone.


----------



## The Creepster

Horay for tax season.....money money money


----------



## Zurgh

The statue got ya high?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> that would be awesome! Isn't there A haunter in Hawaii...forgot his name, Maybe I could visit him for a bit if were on the same Island.


I believe that would be time2dive?


----------



## Draik41895

Ahh yes thank you!


----------



## debbie5

RoxyBlue said:


> Drunk poltergeists?


all ghosts like spirits...


----------



## debbie5

And Guam and Puerto Rico are "protectorates" of the US...not States per se, but they do have seats/votes in some..I dunno..THINGs...The Man knows & has more info, but he is sleeping. I only know about this cuz he corrected some Puerto Rican chick once at an old job about this, she got furiously mad and he was almost fired for "discussing sensitive politics" at work. All he did was say it was a protectorate & not a state (aka fact).LOL
.


----------



## Vlad

Four day weekends used to be great......... Now it just means more time to work at home, phhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhht


----------



## trishaanne

Stop complaining ya big baby and enjoy your non birthday weekend!  Wait..why do you have a 4 day weekend? Slacker!


----------



## morbidmike

it's minus 2 degrees out awsome


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Tony's setting up his new saw bench this morning! He's so excited!

There are more items on his "workshop" list: a drill press, grinder and an angle grinder... His birthday is coming up, so I should get him something, but I'm not sure what.


----------



## morbidmike

angle grinder's are very usefull I have a drill press and never use it


----------



## Vlad

Pattie.........double phhhhhhhht I have a four day weekend cause I gave up my Xmass vacation for others (typically Vlad noble of me, heehee) and to get some work done on the house.

Kellie........ I find I use the drill press mostly for Haunt props, it's awesome for fence making, drilling thru shoes to allow rods thru for stand up dummies, etc. Unless you're doing precision work on a constant basis, or need to drill large quantities of holes, it doesn't get used much. The bench grinder I use all the time, for sharpening mower blades, chisels, axes, wedges. does he have a router and or router table, those are tops on a shop list.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm with Vlad wioth the choices made.


----------



## morbidmike

I have a router but no router table I want one so bad.... routers rock !!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We got a router recently and I'm hoping we put it to a lot of good use. I have a sewing table I want to build (got the legs off eBay - they were actually made for a harpsichord: and routing the edges would be perfect.

I think I'm one of those rare women who would rather go into a hardware store than shop for shoes


----------



## Draik41895

debbie5 said:


> And Guam and Puerto Rico are "protectorates" of the US...not States per se, but they do have seats/votes in some..I dunno..THINGs...The Man knows & has more info, but he is sleeping. I only know about this cuz he corrected some Puerto Rican chick once at an old job about this, she got furiously mad and he was almost fired for "discussing sensitive politics" at work. All he did was say it was a protectorate & not a state (aka fact).LOL
> .


interesting... A Puerto Rican, going to Guam


----------



## morbidmike

my butt looks big in my new bikini


----------



## Devils Chariot

morbid mike said:


> angle grinder's are very usefull I have a drill press and never use it


 I use my drill press alot. But I dont even know what an angle grinder it.

Grinder is totally useful!


----------



## Spooky1

Yesterday the forecast for today was for <1 inch of snow. We're approaching 3 inches so far I think. The weather forecasts around here are never right. It's also only 16 degrees out too. A good day to stay inside.


----------



## The Archivist

Scored a great load of used 2x4 redwood lumber and some strand board from a neighbor whose doing some remodeling work. Wish I took pics. Gc, you ought to think about loading all of your stuff onto an external harddrive so that way you don't have to worry about how much space you have on the main computer.

Temp out here is pretty nice. I feel sorry for all of you stuck with the winter storms. Though it should give you an idea or two for a scene where the "victim" is buried to death under all the snow...or something to that effect.

Dc, an angle grinder is just a portable grinder that is held in both hands and is generally used 90* to the work surface, as opposed to the twin wheel grinder to sharpen tools. (This is what was explained to me, you might want to google it just to be sure.)

I hope to hear back from a Craigslist poster that is giving away some leftover styrofoam. Please let it be good news.


----------



## morbidmike

Devils Chariot said:


> I use my drill press alot. But I dont even know what an angle grinder it.
> 
> Grinder is totally useful!


I do quite a bit of welding I use it to make the welds smoth like there part of the steel and not a weld at all...I also use alot of cut off wheels for making shapes


----------



## Devils Chariot

morbid mike said:


> I do quite a bit of welding I use it to make the welds smoth like there part of the steel and not a weld at all...I also use alot of cut off wheels for making shapes


Now that i know what it is I feel dumb. I have one. it like a mini version of my 5 speed sander/buffer with the cut-off wheel. I use it all the time. LOL!


----------



## fick209

Spooky1 said:


> Yesterday the forecast for today was for <1 inch of snow. We're approaching 3 inches so far I think. The weather forecasts around here are never right. It's also only 16 degrees out too. A good day to stay inside.


I'll trade you, your snow for our temperature (we are at -4 right now with -18 wind chill)


----------



## The Archivist

Don't feel bad DC, we've all had similar situations.


----------



## toymaker

personal visa commercial (this just randomly came into my head)

tickets to the local theater production of the RHPS-$25

parking fee-$25

getting told off by a full grown man in a French maid outfit-...priceless ?

that was one crazy night :jol:


----------



## The Archivist

morbid mike said:


> my butt looks big in my new bikini


Thanks to this comment, I'm having a hard time getting the mental image outta my head of mike in a bikini.


----------



## Spooklights

It's still snowing. I think I'm finally going to see enough snow.


----------



## scareme

fick209 said:


> I'll trade you, your snow for our temperature (we are at -4 right now with -18 wind chill)


Wouldn't give you a nickel for your winters, but I'll trade you summers.


----------



## Zurgh

LUNACY: I have been cleaning & organizing all day... Focusing my energy...can't calm down, even tranquilized my self... Damn, wish I could bottle & sell this... one's biology can suck... and to think, in about 6-12 days I'll be approaching the down-swing.. Trying to make use of it, constructively tho...


----------



## Draik41895

Soooo....Trying to make a Bat-signal with my dad, but we cant get our 1,000,000 candle light flash light to work.Dang!


----------



## morbidmike

paranormal activity wasa very wierd movie


----------



## scareme

Draik41895 said:


> Soooo....Trying to make a Bat-signal with my dad, but we cant get our 1,000,000 candle light flash light to work.Dang!


Reminds me of the time I was walking one of my daughter's 5 yr. old friends home after dark. A local pizza shop was having a grand opening and they had a big moving spot light playing on the night sky. The little girl looked up and said "Look, someone's calling Batman!". I love little kids.


----------



## morbidmike

will purple nail polish go with my red pumps???


----------



## debbie5

How on earth am I supposed to keep the house at a semi-decent temprature and pay our bills as well? OMG....I keep saying "We just gotta get thru til Spring" over & over to myself. Our house is FREEZING cold....it's so cold outside that it just seeps in. Kids are cold, I'm cold....even the poodle is curled up & sleeping.
I don't wanna be an adult any more.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> How on earth am I supposed to keep the house at a semi-decent temprature and pay our bills as well? OMG....I keep saying "We just gotta get thru til Spring" over & over to myself. Our house is FREEZING cold....it's so cold outside that it just seeps in. Kids are cold, I'm cold....even the poodle is curled up & sleeping.
> I don't wanna be an adult any more.


Our heating system is just insane. It will SAY it is 60 or 70 degrees and it feels COLDER then outside which the news says is 30 degrees. How does THAT work???


----------



## Devils Chariot

debbie5 said:


> How on earth am I supposed to keep the house at a semi-decent temprature and pay our bills as well? OMG....I keep saying "We just gotta get thru til Spring" over & over to myself. Our house is FREEZING cold....it's so cold outside that it just seeps in. Kids are cold, I'm cold....even the poodle is curled up & sleeping.
> I don't wanna be an adult any more.


Shoudln't have ripped out that blue foam insulation in the walls to make more tombstones!


----------



## Draik41895

Im Late! Im Late! for a very important date! Must get busy, Must get working! Im late, Im late, Im late!

Om my, Alice in wonderland is a trip


----------



## The Creepster

Potato salad is not just for lunch...


----------



## debbie5

....(dancing with her personal demon, called Insomnia, who has been her best friend the past few nights...).


----------



## morbidmike

1/4 sheet of brownies ,breakfast of champ's


----------



## Jack Reaper

Howdy!
Post this here also:
Janurary is DEAD!!!! For another year anyway! The longest, coldest, darkest, sadest, and absolute most boring month is DEAD!!!
Now....onto February!! And if that fat little rodent over there in Penn. sees his shadow tomorrow, I'll....nevermind. How does that fat overgrown Rat not see his shadow?? HE IS FAT!! Surprised the entire state does not go into an eclipse when that little porker gets pulled out of that stump!
PETA wants to replace him with a robot!!! That is all we need! A FAT ROBOT!!!


----------



## Vlad

> ....(dancing with her personal demon, called Insomnia, who has been her best friend the past few nights...).


Well your demon has been cheating on you, no sleep here either.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Heads up so you can plan accordingly:

The third week of February is International Flirting Week

:kisskin:


----------



## debbie5

..and then Insomnia brings in its daytime succubus, called Headache....


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 1st is...
* G.I. Joe Day
* Give Kids a Smile Day
* Hula in The Coola Day
* National Freedom Day
* Robinson Crusoe Day
* Spunky Old Broads Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, I'm a Spunky Old Broad! Yay!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Somehow I KNEW you'd comment on that Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Somehow I KNEW you'd comment on that Roxy


Oooh, I'm getting to be too predictable - not good:googly::jol:


----------



## The Creepster

Yay sunshine...what a great day to..... well you know......


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Creepster said:


> Yay sunshine...what a great day to..... well you know......


...burn some flesh?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

sooo much to do


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, I'm a Spunky Old Broad! Yay!


I don't think your old, cutie! It's my job to keep you young. :kissvil::winkvil: (Do I have to wait for the 3rd week of Feb., to flirt?)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post is incorrigible

(Now let's see if that confuses people as to which thread they are on:devil


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Spooky1

Zombieland DVD comes out tomorrow.


----------



## The Creepster

Devils Chariot said:


> ...burn some flesh?


 YES....and only after I get the taxes done:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The HauntForum shop (buy) subliminal (our) message (shirts) ad (now) is such a hoot!:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

Wow...I feel the need to use some of my disposable income all of a sudden


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> The HauntForum shop (buy) subliminal (our) message (shirts) ad (now) is such a hoot!:googly:


That's cute. I had to open the forum in IE to see it. I love firefox...


----------



## morbidmike

I want to work on my props ,but I've grown weary today.......I must find energy.......en.........er..........gy!.........!


----------



## GothicCandle

roxyblue said:


> the hauntforum shop (buy) subliminal (our) message (shirts) ad (now) is such a hoot!:googly:


0110100100100000011001000110111101101110001001110111010000100000011100110110010101100101001000000110100101110100


----------



## morbidmike

^ is a strange sequential number arrangement


----------



## The Archivist

Gc, what about it don't you see?


0100011101000011001000000110100101110011001000000110111101101110011001010010000001100110011101010110111001101110011110010010000001100111011010010111001001101100


----------



## GothicCandle

the archivist said:


> gc, what about it don't you see?
> 
> 0100011101000011001000000110100101110011001000000110111101101110011001010010000001100110011101010110111001101110011110010010000001100111011010010111001001101100


01001001 00100000 01101000 01100001 01100100 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01110011 01100101 01100101 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100001 01100100 01110110 01100101 01110010 01110100 01101001 01110011 01100101 01101101 01100101 01101110 01110100 00101110 00100000 01000010 01110101 01110100 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110111 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100100 01101111 00101110 00100000 01001001 01110100 00100111 01110011 00100000 01100110 01110101 01101110 01101110 01111001 00101110 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110011 01101000 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01101011 01101110 01101111 01110111 01101110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110010 01100101 01110000 01101100 01111001 00101110 00101110 00101110 01101110 01100101 01110010 01100100 00100000 01101100 01101111 01101100


----------



## Hauntiholik

edit: oops. All posts must be written in English not binary. Please follow the rules!


----------



## The Creepster

you left out 2-20...next I will teach you the alphabet


----------



## GothicCandle

Hauntiholik said:


> edit: oops. All posts must be written in English not binary. Please follow the rules!


okay, sorry.



> creepster


that video is creepy! was that really on a childrens show???


----------



## The Archivist

I wonder if anyone has used Edgar Allen Poe's work for a theme in a haunt? Can you imagine a Haunted Tell-tale heart or The Raven's Never more? Oooo, maybe next year...


----------



## morbidmike

I found energy yeah me!!!!


----------



## spideranne

I love rootbeer bottlecaps.


----------



## fick209

morbid mike said:


> I found energy yeah me!!!!


Good, now go build me some new props, I have no energy left today


----------



## debbie5

Yes, those weird, LSD-trippy counting cartoons were an integral part of Sesame Street in the 70's. I have a book about Sesame Street; the history and background of it is pretty interesting....

"Said the Alligator King to his 7 sons..."
(my fav)


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Yes, those weird, LSD-trippy counting cartoons were an integral part of Sesame Street in the 70's. I have a book about Sesame Street; the history and background of it is pretty interesting....
> 
> "Said the Alligator King to his 7 sons..."
> (my fav)


well, the first season of seseme street is rated for mature audience only ... lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> you left out 2-20...next I will teach you the alphabet


I just experienced a flashback to the '60s!


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 2nd is...
* Ground Hog Day
* National Change your Windshield Wipers Day
* Candlemas
* Sled Dog Day
* Bonza Bottler Day 
* African American Coaches Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just learned something new - "Bonza Bottler Day" is any date where the month and day are represented by the same number (1/1, 2/2, 3/3, etc). I had a lab partner in college who thought those days should be national holidays


----------



## RavenLunatic

i may be a little punch drunk from lack of sleep..


----------



## debbie5

I am listening to a local talk radio show on AM radio.
I am officially an Old Person...I listen to AM...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

pot roast for dinner tonight, time to brown the roast and season it before going into the crock.
HMmmmm...what spices to add???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> pot roast for dinner tonight, time to brown the roast and season it before going into the crock.
> HMmmmm...what spices to add???


Marjoram, thyme, a little garlic, a splash of wine, and just a touch of turmeric

Oh, and what time will dinner be ready?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

6 as always dear....you can only come if you bring spooky with you!

This is just in case you're too obnoxious! LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh, went with garlic, some ground pepper, a little sea salt, celery, onion and a bay leaf.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> 6 as always dear....you can only come if you bring spooky with you!
> 
> This is just in case you're too obnoxious! LOL


Me, obnoxious? Never happen:googly::jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Sounds yummy FE, but we're due more snow here, so we might not make it in time for dinner.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL Roxy....how much snow Spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> LOL Roxy....how much snow Spooky?


I'll answer for him since he just called me with an update

Depends on which site you look at, but estimates are anywhere from two to six inches. Seeing as how last time they said an inch of accumulation and we got over five, it could be anything.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that is just enough to make it pretty!


----------



## RoxyBlue

True - it's like a facelift for the winter landscape


----------



## Bone Dancer

You two must like snow more then I do.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> You two must like snow more then I do.


LOL, BD, I like the way it looks right after it falls - so pretty and quiet. Driving in it in our area is not as much fun since so many people are not used to it and this area is less prepared for it than locations farther north.

I lived in Cleveland many years ago through one of the worst winters as far as snowfall goes, and was only late to work once. That resulted from my backing out of the driveway into a pile of snow left by the plow. The rear end of the car went up on the pile so the tires were not touching pavement, which meant digging out instead of rocking out.

I've been on the Pennsylvania Turnpike the day after heavy snowfall and had clear passage. Down here, a couple three inches of snow in the forecast will start triggering closings.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

snow isn't so bad...the very cold weather....a WHOLE different story Bill!


----------



## GothicCandle

ummm, is this the proof that wikipedia can be changed????

Anne Rice - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

says her real name is "Howard Allen O'brien.

edit* hmmm well apparently that really was her birth name...what is wrong with her parents???? Allen really isn't that bad, but HOWARD?!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LMAO....say it isn't so Crissie!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> LMAO....say it isn't so Crissie!!!


Yes, it is so. No wonder the women is a bit odd...lol


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Seeing as how last time they said an inch of accumulation and we got over five, it could be anything.


How right you are Roxy. My area was only to get a "coating" and we got three inches. Yes, it was pretty. Yes, it was easy to remove. However, when watching Foxnews at 10 p.m. that night. The weatherman's answer was, "This snow storm took our viewers and Delaware Valley by surprise." My response, "The snow storm took the weather people (dumbasses) by surprise." Even though we got more than expected we (The Delaware Valley)are not surprised by weatherpeeps inacuracies.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I call them weather guessers. They guess that weather will happen.


----------



## The Creepster

Soy sauce works well as shampoo


----------



## GothicCandle

The Creepster said:


> Soy sauce works well as shampoo


Great if your a cousin of Medusa, Eels for hair instead of snakes for hair. Mmmm Sushi...


----------



## The Archivist

I wonder what the specific categories for the prop challenge are and if they've been changed at all cause I could probably do a search in previous challenges...hmmm.


----------



## The Creepster

Maybe I need to make sushi soap...to go with my soy sauce shampoo


----------



## fick209

duct tape works pretty good as a band-aid


----------



## The Creepster

fick209 said:


> duct tape works pretty good as a band-aid


unless its a head wound....then it does not work too good


----------



## The Archivist

Hey Creepster, what about spray adhesive? Wouldn't that work better than duct tape? :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Archivist said:


> I wonder what the specific categories for the prop challenge are and if they've been changed at all cause I could probably do a search in previous challenges...hmmm.


The $20 Challenge is one category only - make it for $20 or less.

Take a look at the challenge archives - you'll be impressed by the sheer variety of props people come up with for this particular challenge.


----------



## fick209

The Creepster said:


> unless its a head wound....then it does not work too good


Good thing it's just my knuckle then huh?


----------



## The Archivist

Yeah, Haunti's already clued me in and I have checked out the previous entries. As usual props from DC and Stolloween are phenomenal.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I've been amazed every year since I've been here of the things that I've seen.
It's truely a phenominal experience! lol


----------



## Zurgh

Red Thai curry paste is a great conditioner, when you add fish sauce, of course!


----------



## The Creepster

fick209 said:


> Good thing it's just my knuckle then huh?


SHeesh...knuckles don't count as wounds:googly:


----------



## The Archivist

Just checked the All Electronics site. Pretty good prices, and best of all (for me) its local!! Now I just need to write to Okatu to find out what some of this stuff means...


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Creepster said:


> SHeesh...knuckles don't count as wounds:googly:


Bloody stubs are okay but knuckles aren't? I guess it shows a level of commitment?


----------



## The Archivist

No blood, no fun.


----------



## morbidmike

as I walk through the shadow of death I get idea's for new props


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> Bloody stubs are okay but knuckles aren't? I guess it shows a level of commitment?


Thats right....I don't expect anyone to have the level of dedication to BRUTALITY that I do...BUT at least throw in a puncture wound...or maybe some cheese grader action:googly:....See I just stapled my hand to the desk..Why?...... to prove a point.... Life is about blood loss and scars oh and maids


----------



## Hauntiholik

I say the same thing about working on cars - if there's no blood, you weren't doing it right!


----------



## morbidmike

creepster is a good 1 handed typer.... and haunti will win the race this summer against him


----------



## Spooklights

It's snowing again!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I don't know about that Mike. I think he's got a sleeper truck and I'll be buying him a bottle of very expensive gin.


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> I don't know about that Mike. I think he's got a sleeper truck and I'll be buying him a bottle of very expensive gin.


What...my old farm truck...pshhhh...you are going to kill me Haunti


----------



## RoxyBlue

At least two inches of snow since I got home from work, and still coming down steadily.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn rodent saw his shadow!


----------



## Draik41895

Soooo...this morning I found out My kitten really likes Ramen noodles, or maybe it was the shrimp flavor...Either way, he kept trying to steal them as I was eating


----------



## GothicCandle

Draik41895 said:


> Soooo...this morning I found out My kitten really likes Ramen noodles, or maybe it was the shrimp flavor...Either way, he kept trying to steal them as I was eating


cute. My cat loves Milk. She will beg and whine until you give her your cereal lol She never eats the cereal though, just drinks the milk.


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 3 is The Day the Music Died - Buddy Holly, Richie Valens and the Big Bopper died in a plane crash in 1959.


----------



## Spooky1

Well we ended up with ~5 inches of snow yesterday (not enough to get out of work ). That makes about 10" since Saturday. Now we have a forcast for a foot or more on Friday-Saturday. I think I'm ready for Spring now.


----------



## fick209

Spooky1 said:


> Well we ended up with ~5 inches of snow yesterday (not enough to get out of work ). That makes about 10" since Saturday. Now we have a forcast for a foot or more on Friday-Saturday. I think I'm ready for Spring now.


Spooky1 this is for you and everybody else who is sick of shoveling snow this winter:

December 8: 6:00 PM. It started to snow. The first snow of the season and the wife and I took our cocktails and sat for hours by the window watching the huge soft flakes drift down from heaven. It looked like a Grandma Moses print. So romantic we felt like newlyweds again. I love snow!

December 9: We woke to a beautiful blanket of crystal white snow covering every inch of the landscape. What a fantastic sight! Can there be a more lovely place in the whole world? Moving here was the best idea I've ever had. Shoveled snow for the first time in years and felt like a boy again. I did both our driveway and the sidewalks. This afternoon the snowplow came along and covered up the sidewalks and closed in the driveway, so I got to shovel again. What a perfect life.

December 12: The sun has melted all our lovely snow. Such a disappointment. My neighbor tells me not to worry, we'll definitely have a white Christmas. No snow on Christmas would be awful! Bob says we'll have so much snow by the end of winter, that I'll never want to see snow again. l don't think that's possible. Bob is such a nice man I'm glad he's our neighbor.

December 14: Snow lovely snow! 8" last night. The temperature dropped to -20. The cold makes everything sparkle so. The wind took my breath away, but I warmed up by shoveling the driveway and sidewalks. This is the life! The snowplow came back this afternoon and buried everything again. l didn't realize I would have to do quite this much shoveling, but I'll certainly get back in shape this way. I wish l wouldn't huff and puff so.

December 15: 20 inches forecast. Sold my van and bought a 4x4 Blazer. Bought snow tires for the wife's car and 2 extra shovels. Stocked the freezer. The wife wants a wood stove in case the electricity goes out. I think that's silly. We aren't in Alaska, after all.

December 16: Ice storm this morning. Fell on my butt on the ice in the driveway putting down salt. The wife laughed for an hour, which I think was very cruel.

December 17: Still way below freezing. Roads are too icy to go anywhere. Electricity was off for 5 hours. I had to pile the blankets on to stay warm. Nothing to do but stare at the wife and try not to irritate her. Guess I should've bought a wood stove, but won't admit it to her. I hate it when she's right. I can't believe I'm freezing to death in my own living room.

December 20: Electricity's back on, but had another 14" of snow last night. More shoveling. Took all day. Doggone snowplow came by twice. Tried to find a neighbor kid to shovel, but they said they're too busy playing hockey. I think they're lying. Called the only hardware store around to see about buying a snow blower and they're out. Might have another shipment in March. I think they're lying. Bob says I have to shovel or the city will have it done and bill me. I think he's lying.

December 22: Bob was right about a white Christmas because 13 more inches of the white stuff fell today, and it's so cold it probably won't melt till August. Took me 45 minutes to get all dressed up to go out to shovel and then I had to ****. By the time I got undressed, pissed and dressed again. I was too tired to shovel. Tried to hire Bob who has a plow on his truck for the rest of the winter; but he says he's too busy. I think the idiot is lying.

December 23: Only 2" of snow today. And it warmed up to 0. The wife wanted me to decorate the front of the house this morning. What?...is she nuts!!! Why didn't she tell me to do that a month ago? She says she did but I think she's lying.

December 24: 6". Snow packed so hard by snowplow, I broke the shovel. Thought I was having a heart attack. If I ever catch the guy who drives that snowplow, I'll drag him through the snow by his nose. I know he hides around the corner and waits for me to finish shoveling and then he comes down the street at a 100 miles an hour and throws snow all over where I've just been! Tonight the wife wanted me to sing Christmas carols with her and open our presents, but I was busy watching for that goldarn snowplow.

December 25: Merry Christmas. 20 more inches of the [email protected]@!x!x1 slop tonight. Snowed in. The idea of shoveling makes my blood boil. I hate the snow! Then the snowplow driver came by asking for a donation and I hit him over the head with my shovel. The wife says I have a bad attitude. I think she's an idiot. If I have to watch "It's a Wonderful Life" one more time, I'm going to kill her.

December 26: Still snowed in. Why did I ever move here? It was all HER idea. She's really getting on my nerves.

December 27: Temperature dropped to -30 and the pipes froze.

December 28: Warmed up to above -50. Still snowed in. THE WIFE is driving me crazy!!!!!

December 29: 10 more inches. Bob says I have to shovel the roof or it could cave in. That's the silliest thing I ever heard. How dumb does he think I am?

December 30: Roof caved in. The snow plow driver is suing me for a million dollars. The wife went home to her mother. 9" predicted.

December 31: Set fire to what's left of the house. No more shoveling.

January 8: I feel so good. I just love those little white pills they keep giving me. Why am I tied to the bed? 
~Author Unknown


----------



## debbie5

How many times will my doc tell me she has no clue why I keep getting low grade fevers and wiped out before I take my file & go elsewhere?? (sigh)..it's scary not knowing why you are sick with the same thing, over & over.
Okay- I vented.


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks fick, I feel much better about our measly little snows now. No matter how bad you have it, someone, somewhere has it worse.


----------



## morbidmike

only thing that could be worse is shoveling snow in shark pant's lol!!


----------



## The Archivist

Shark pants? My imagination is running on overdrive... please explain.


----------



## The Archivist

If you want some awwww moments, check out this video from youtube.


----------



## morbidmike

awwwwww the dog ate the kitty's how cute and adorable what a god puppy......I'm referencing spooky1's atire


----------



## GothicCandle

ooo the black kitten really don't like that dog!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shark pants RULE!


----------



## Draik41895

shark pants, must see...and probably buy


----------



## GothicCandle

Draik41895 said:


> shark pants, must see...and probably buy


----------



## Draik41895

gotta get em!


----------



## morbidmike

those are not spooky's his are lounge style


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Gothic, those are a riot!

Draik, these are the comfy shark pants Morbid is talking about:

DSCF2311 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## morbidmike

hey what is that little black robot off of I'v seen it somewhere before


----------



## Draik41895

those are sexy too


----------



## morbidmike

wow lots of peep's wanna see sexy spooky's drawr's hahahahaha


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> hey what is that little black robot off of I'v seen it somewhere before


That's Robbie the Robot (from "Forbidden Planet")


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> wow lots of peep's wanna see sexy spooky's drawr's hahahahaha


Sexy AND comfortable - what more could you ask?

I think I still have a pair just like those, too.


----------



## nixie

Hello! I haven't been around in a while. My computer has a virus, yuck. I'm mooching off my parents computer tonight. I miss you guys!!


----------



## The Creepster

Hey that was my idea for Windows 7


----------



## MorbidMariah

Anybody remember The Bunyip from Dot and the Red Kangaroo? Man, that part used to freak me out when I was little!


----------



## debbie5

Kid's school asked me to chaperone a play the class is going to see. Then I'm told it will cost me $5 for the ticket AND I have to drive 50 miles, as parents are not allowed on the bus.

Did I mention that our county has the highest school taxes in the state, and our state is highest in the nation (last time I checked). Grrr....


----------



## The Creepster

Time to go play....lock your doors


----------



## debbie5

Looking at Creepster, & wondering if he finds the long strand of dental floss hanging out out from between his teeth annoying...or if it's a tapeworm.


----------



## paulcav151

I have short term memory problems, and its possible I already told you that 5 minutes ago...


----------



## fick209

touch screen cell phones and paper mache projects are not a good combination


----------



## GothicCandle

Civilization 3 is addicting, I can only imagine how much more so the newer 6 version is....


----------



## RoxyBlue

fick209 said:


> touch screen cell phones and paper mache projects are not a good combination


I sense there's a story here...


----------



## Spooky1

GothicCandle said:


> Civilization 3 is addicting, I can only imagine how much more so the newer 6 version is....


Years ago, Roxy was hooked on the original version of Civilization.


----------



## fick209

RoxyBlue said:


> I sense there's a story here...


not much of a story, working on a paper mache project last night, phone rang and without even thinking reached out and picked it up. The majority of it all came off, but I had cracked the screen a few months ago when the phone accidently went flying across a room and of course some of the mache paste got in those cracks. Seems ok though, it only has to survive the rest of this month then I get my replacement upgrade


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 4th is....
* Liberace Day
* National Girls and Women in Sports Day
* Thank a Mailman Day
* Create a Vacuum Day
* USO Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Years ago, Roxy was hooked on the original version of Civilization.


I loved that game! The graphics were not as complex as the newer versions, but sometimes I think simpler is better.

Remember the Atari game "Battlezone", where you had to shoot enemy tanks? Very simple graphics, but a total blast to play.


----------



## Spooklights

More snow is coming! I think I will finally see enough snow!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooklights said:


> More snow is coming! I think I will finally see enough snow!


If we get as much as they're calling for, it will be a good excuse for going nowhere


----------



## Spooky1

The forecast is for 16-24" now. Since they're making a big deal of the storm we'll probably only get a few inches.  The weather forecasters haven't been right yet this Winter on the snow storms we've gotten.


----------



## The Archivist

Do we have a member that's really into MIB mockups and props? Well, I just found something they could use/make for their valentine...it's actually kind of cute.

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-make-Valentines-Tentacles/


----------



## GothicCandle

Spooky1 said:


> Years ago, Roxy was hooked on the original version of Civilization.


I have 2 and 3 and they are sooo much fun!!!!! Took me two days to figure out all the little pictures (like grape=wine) ment anything lol. I couldn't figure out what that was. My game didn't come with a manual, not sure why, it was brand new in the box when i got it. I'm pretty good at it now, however I can't win. I can defend my citys and keep my citizens happy but I can't concur anyone and I can't reach space. I almost reached space once, and then the year hit 2050 and thats the ending point of scoring so even if you get to space it don't add anything to your high score. lol. it only took real like til 1969 and me i cant make it by 2050. The first time i played, before i figured out what the little photos do I didn't even reach middle ages by the end of the time limit lol. I was playing as "American" and my enemys were England, Russia, Iroqui, and india and I was doing pretty good, or so i thought. I have just discovered horse back riding and was feeling really happy when I saw a ship sail by my shore. It was quite a large ship, one you get when your halfway through the middle ages. I was quite sad at finding out how much I sucked lol.


----------



## morbidmike

Now i'm upset I threw a snow ball at the mailman for listening to womens basketball


----------



## Zurgh

This Headline just in:
Typhoon Rips Through Cemetery; Hundreds Dead
..... Well, Duh....


----------



## morbidmike

cleaning the labor-a-tory yep......that sucks why am I a piggy???


----------



## The Archivist

Anyone know if there's a site where home haunters post just pics of their props? (outside of this site)


----------



## The Archivist

Found some strange laws...The things our leaders come up with.

In Texas, it’s against the law for anyone to have a pair of pliers in his or her possession.

In Philadelphia, you can’t put pretzels in bags based on an Act of 1760.

Alaska law says that you can’t look at a moose from an airplane.

In Corpus Christie, Texas, it is illegal to raise alligators in your home.

In Miami, it is forbidden to imitate an animal.

It is against the law to mispronounce the name of the State of Arkansas in 
that State.

In Illinois, the law is that a car must be driven with the steering wheel.

California law prohibits a woman from driving a car while dressed in a housecoat.

In Memphis, Tennessee, a woman is not to drive a car unless a man warns approaching motorists or pedestrians by walking in front of the car that is being driven.

In Tennessee, it is against the law to drive a car while sleeping.

In New York, it is against the law for a blind person to drive an automobile.

In West Virginia, only babies can ride in a baby carriage.

In Georgia, it is against the law to slap a man on the back or front.

A barber is not to advertise prices in the State of Georgia.

In Louisiana, a bill was introduced years ago in the State House of Representatives that fixed a ceiling on haircuts for bald men of 25 cents.

In Oklahoma, no baseball team can hit the ball over the fence or out of a ballpark.

In Rochester, Michigan, the law is that anyone bathing in public must have the bathing suit inspected by a police officer !

In Kentucky, it’s the law that a person must take a bath once a year.

In Utah, birds have the right of way on any public highway.

In Ohio, one must have a license to keep a bear.

In Tennessee, a law exists which prohibits the sale of bologna (sandwich meat) on Sunday.

In Virginia, the Code of 1930 has a statute which prohibits corrupt practices or bribery by any person other than political candidates.

In Providence, Rhode Island, it is against the law to jump off a bridge.

In the State of Kansas, you’re not allowed to drive a buffalo through a street.

In Florida, it is against the law to put livestock on a school bus.

In New Jersey, cabbage can’t be sold on Sunday.

In Galveston, Texas, it is illegal to have a camel run loose in the street!

In North Carolina, it is against the law for dogs and cats to fight.

In Cleveland, Ohio, it is unlawful to leave chewing gum in public places.

In Virginia, chickens cannot lay eggs before 8:00 a.m., and must be done before 4:00 p.m.

In New York, it is against the law for children to pick up or collect cigarette and cigar butts.

In Massachusetts, it is against the law to put tomatos in clam chowder.

In Washington State, you can’t carry a concealed weapon that is over 6 feet in length.

In San Francisco, there is an ordinance, which bans the picking up and throwing of used confetti.

In Kentucky, it is illegal for a merchant to force a person into his place of business for the purpose of making a sale.

It is against the law in Connecticut for a man to write love letters to a girl whose mother or father has forbidden the relationship.

In Michigan, married couples must live together or be imprisoned.

In the state of Colorado, a pet cat, if loose, must have a tail-light !

In Phoenix, Arizona, you can’t walk through a hotel lobby with spurs on.

In California, a law created in 1925 makes it illegal to wiggle while dancing.

In Utah, daylight must be visible between dancing couples.

In Michigan, it is against the law for a lady to lift her skirt more than 6 inches while walking through a mud puddle.

In North Carolina, it is against the law for a rabbit to race down the street.

In Georgia, it’s against the law to spread a false rumor.

In West Virginia, one can’t cook sauerkraut or cabbage due to the odors and the offence is subject to imprisonment.

In Missouri, a man must have a permit to shave.
The law states that more than 3000 sheep cannot be herded down Hollywood Blvd. at any one time.

In Texas, it is still a “hanging offense” to steal cattle.


----------



## Devils Chariot

pllbbbbttt


----------



## The Archivist

I didn't realize the list would be so long. I'm sorry. If the mod wants to remove, feel free.


----------



## Zurgh

You forgot the 1st rule of law..... Don't Get Caught!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Zurgh said:


> You forgot the 1st rule of law..... Don't Get Caught!


 and the second law, never apologize!


----------



## Zurgh

I think, that's the 3rd, after admit nothing...


----------



## morbidmike

4th kill all witnesses


----------



## debbie5

Deny Deny Deny


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 5th is....
* National Weatherman's Day
* Bubblegum Day
* Wear Red Day


----------



## Spooky1

Wear red day? So that's why I saw those bulls roaming the streets this morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay, I'm wearing red today!


----------



## Spooky1

The snow forecast has just been upped to 20 - 28 inches (no snow flakes falling here yet).


----------



## Spooky1

The snow has started ... oh no, it's the end of the world ....... :googly:


----------



## Devils Chariot

with all that snow well just call you spookcicle from now on.

lets us know if you survive!


----------



## Bone To Pick

Drinking game! You guys have to drink a shot every time another inch of snow falls......


----------



## Hauntiholik

I have seen the unholy maggots which feast in the dark recesses of the human soul!


----------



## fick209

Bone To Pick said:


> Drinking game! You guys have to drink a shot every time another inch of snow falls......


Game on!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone To Pick said:


> Drinking game! You guys have to drink a shot every time another inch of snow falls......


Seeing as how we may get up to 30 inches now in our area, you're talking some serious intoxication:googly::jol:

The boss closed the office down early (2:00PM), so I'm home now working on getting some laundry done in the event the heavy snow causes some power outages due to line breakage. Gotta have clean undies and socks


----------



## Spooky1

I think I'm due at least 2 shots already.


----------



## morbidmike

Hauntiholik said:


> I have seen the unholy maggots which feast in the dark recesses of the human soul!


can I borrow them????


----------



## scareme

Hauntiholik said:


> I have seen the unholy maggots which feast in the dark recesses of the human soul!


I was wondering where my kids were. Send then home when it gets dark.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Went out a while ago to remove the first four or so inches of snow from the back patio so the dog could make it to the yard. I think another inch has come down since we cleared it, and the snow is still falling steadily.

We're probably up to at least six shots by now


----------



## Spooklights

I decided to go out and get some of the snow off the porch and pavement, and it's getting pretty deep here. The snowplows are cruising the neighborhood; I think I've seen the plow twice on our street already. I guess they got a lot of complaints about not coming around during the last snow.


----------



## Spooky1

We're up to at least 8" of snow. We just cleared the front walks and driveway. It's a real heavy wet snow and the wind is blowing to add to that wintery feel. It's coming down at least an inch per hour right now. It will be interesting to see what we have in the morning. Now plow sightings here yet. A friend heard that the plows probably won't hit the neighborhood streets until 36 hours after the snow stops. They're just trying to clear the main roads and the snow emergency routes.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Good luck you two, hope you well stocked up, sounds like you won't be going anyplace for the weekend.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hauntiholik said:


> I have seen the unholy maggots which feast in the dark recesses of the human soul!


Sounds like you need to get another bottle of rum.


----------



## The Creepster

Time for tea with grandma


----------



## Spooky1

Here are some pics of our snowy weather.

Out the front door after we cleared the sidewalk.

DSCF2585 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The back patio about a couple hours after it was cleared.

DSCF2580 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## morbidmike

nice...good luck guy's be careful


----------



## IMU

THUNDERSNOW! ... First time I've ever been in a Thunder / Lightning / Snow Storm! Power went out for about 2 hours and now everything is back to normal ... except for the damn BLIZZARD!

Out the front door this morning:


















The plows quit a few hours ago ... they can't keep up in the neighborhood.


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 6th is....
* Pay a Compliment Day
* Lame Duck Day
* Dump Your Significant Jerk Day


----------



## morbidmike

haunti your avatar is hott!!! compliment #1
now to fix a duck and find a jerk to take to the garbage hill #2 and #3


----------



## IMU

Snow stopped!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We just got in after our third round of shoveling. God bless our neighbor up the street who has a snow blower. He cleared sidewalks for most of the neighborhood at least three times this morning, and came down to our house to clear the end of the driveway. I gave him a bottle of wine and we'll be buying him some beer if we ever get out of here

We have yet to see a snowplow on our street. The secondary road about two blocks away has been sorta cleared, but we can't get to it at the moment (not that we have anywhere to go).


----------



## Spooky1

Lot of power outages around here. We lost power for ~3 hours last night, but all is good now. I have a couple friends who lost power last night and still have no power, and it's due to be in the low teens tonight.


----------



## morbidmike

stay safe and warm you 2 good luck with all that snow


----------



## fick209

I agree, everybody out on the east cost with that storm, stay inside and stay safe. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## morbidmike

fick like's me she really like's me cause she agree's with me


----------



## fick209

am I supposed to start disagreeing with you????


----------



## Spooklights

Well, the big snowstorm seems to be over. We got even more snow than we did in December. The snowplows were driving around the neighborhood all night, and some large plows with backhoes were trying to pile up the snow on the easements instead of in the driveways. It didn't do much good; took quite a while to dig hubby's car out. Mine will have to wait. Thank goodness we didn't loose power; we're still nice and snug here. And if I have my way, I'll be staying put for a few days; I saw enough stranded cars on the news. Hubby has to go to work whether the roads are good are not; he works at the airport and they don't consider impassable roads an excuse for not showing up. He drives a Ford Escort, and we're both a little worried about him going in tomorrow.


----------



## debbie5

I have nevr seen a weather hi pressure push such a HUGE snowstorm so far away from us that it didnt even brush us. AMAZING> I cant beleive we didnt get nailed. Stay warm everyone!

That pic of the snow on the sliding door is cool.


----------



## Vlad

I keep telling y'all to move further north where the weathers nicer........


----------



## morbidmike

mich Grand rapids sunny clear and 14 degree's but NO SNOW!!!!! thank God I am so tired of it .....Isnt it halloween yet???


----------



## Spooklights

I was just outside struggling to clear the driveway, which is long and was loaded with snow, when a nice man with a front loader came along and cleared it for me. I have no idea who he was; he drove away without waiting for me to thank him or give him anything.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Let the coronaries begin!!!!
Mmmmmm. Bacon wrapped hotdogs smothered in onions and spicy BBQ sauce.


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 7th is....
* Super Bowl Sunday 
* Ballet Day
* Wave All Your Fingers at Your Neighbor Day - note, I said fingers not finger!
* Send a Card to a Friend Day
* Man Day - a day to celebrate the men of the world
* National Fettuccine Alfredo Day


----------



## Spooklights

Are we celebrating Man Day by letting them shovel the snow, or by taking them to the ballet?


----------



## The Archivist

I sure wish someone would invent a BBQ sauce lollipop. Think about it, adult flavors and tastes definitely don't match what is currently out there. Most of that stuff is too sweet for many adults. Let's see: BBQ sauce, bacon, pepperoni...mmm.


----------



## fick209

spooklights said:


> are we celebrating man day by letting them shovel the snow, or by taking them to the ballet?


lmao:d


----------



## morbidmike

microwaving your underwear is not a good idea


----------



## The Creepster

TV remotes make great attitude adjusters


----------



## Draik41895

Why cant i find the Geddan mp3?!?!!?


----------



## Vlad

What? Monday again?????


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

well, packed up and went to the RV show in Novi yesterday....only to discover that the show is next weekend....LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 8th is....
* Laugh & Get Rich Day
* Kite Flying Day
* Boy Scout Day
* Clean Out Your Computer Day


----------



## morbidmike

a tooth not numb and drilled on dosent feel well and the shots in the back of your mouth are very uncomfortable and now I feel nothing I wish a bar was open it would be fun to start a fight I could take a hit and just stare at the lady hehehehehe just kiddin!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

morbid mike said:


> microwaving your underwear is not a good idea


 That sure is a chewy breakfast choice Mike...?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> That sure is a chewy breakfast choice Mike...?


...but high in fiber

Hehehe - I said "but"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

having a little "nip" at lunch time Roxy...?


RoxyBlue said:


> ...but high in fiber
> 
> Hehehe - I said "but"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> having a little "nip" at lunch time Roxy...?


Is it lunchtime yet?

I did have some coffee and thought about adding some Bailey's Irish Cream to it. That's sort of nippish:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL...it sure is!


----------



## Spooky1

Dang, I entirely missed Man day and Roxy didn't let me know.  To busy shoveling snow, watching Maryland beat North Carolina (Yeah! ) and watching the Saints win!


----------



## The Creepster

I like it when I get a new clavicle as the prize in my oatmeal


----------



## fick209

The Creepster said:


> I like it when I get a new clavicle as the prize in my oatmeal


Here's your 2nd prize for the day...

The Creepster is pure and simply God's gift to all of us. He is my hero all wrapped up in the complete package. Funny, smart, articualte and extremely handsome. His level of a home haunt is awe inspiring and a level that I can never hope to achieve. The static props, animated props & use of lighting is in a class all by itself. He is also the master of football betting. Anyone who bets against The Creepster is either an idiot, or else really enjoys making a fool of themself by having to write a quick blurb about the greatest person in the world:googly:


----------



## fick209

whew...I think the 48 hr bet was easier


----------



## The Creepster

fick209 said:


> Here's your 2nd prize for the day...
> 
> The Creepster is pure and simply God's gift to all of us. He is my hero all wrapped up in the complete package. Funny, smart, articualte and extremely handsome. His level of a home haunt is awe inspiring and a level that I can never hope to achieve. The static props, animated props & use of lighting is in a class all by itself. He is also the master of football betting. Anyone who bets against The Creepster is either an idiot, or else really enjoys making a fool of themself by having to write a quick blurb about the greatest person in the world:googly:


I am glad to see that one of you can no longer contain your feelings....as for the rest....don't be shy Its good to be Creepster


----------



## RoxyBlue

OMG, Fick, you bet against him AGAIN!?!?!?!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Never bet against The Creepster!


----------



## Spooky1

He obviously had a fix in! (But I'm glad the Saints won). Fick will you ever learn?


----------



## morbidmike

I never knew the creepster was so awsome hummmmm !!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I should have said Never bet against The Creepster UNLESS you have set things up so when you lose the penalty isn't hard to live with.

Hey Creep, did you see that bottle of gin I left your you in the middle of the intersection?


----------



## GothicCandle

I'm beginning to think that with all the health problems my family has if humans really should be allowed to marry for love. We might be a whole lot healthier species if we thought a little more about who we have children with... Check lists should be provided at every government building you buy a marriage license at.


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> I should have said Never bet against The Creepster UNLESS you have set things up so when you lose the penalty isn't hard to live with.
> 
> Hey Creep, did you see that bottle of gin I left your you in the middle of the intersection?


I did....in fact I caused a little accident retrieving the goodies Shhhhhhh


----------



## fick209

Hauntiholik said:


> Never bet against The Creepster!


I will continue to bet with The Creepster in the future as long as he is up for it...why wouldn't he be, he hasn't lost yet Olympics are coming up, I can probably find some sort of bet to do????

I didnt just write everything because of a bet, there was honesty in it...Creepster really is a great upstanding guy who is to all contrary belief, a complete gentelman and is quite fun to be friends with. he does have a very cool home haunt (which you all know) and I do hope mine will be as cool as his someday. I think I have now given him enough love for one day, his poor kitty cats are probably getting jealous:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Uh oh Creep. Your nice is showing!
Remember Fick? I miss Fick.  hehehe


----------



## Zurgh

*...*



GothicCandle said:


> I'm beginning to think that with all the health problems my family has if humans really should be allowed to marry for love. We might be a whole lot healthier species if we thought a little more about who we have children with... Check lists should be provided at every government building you buy a marriage license at.


 So, we, as a species, need a "Government" agency to tell us who we should "marry" to produce a "healthy" child? So if a Unhealthy baby is borne...What then? What happens when 2 "Beautiful" people produce an Ugly child? What would you do if you came from a perfectly "healthy" family, Married into a "healthy" family & produced an Autistic child?
Maybe we need to lock every "not normal person" into a place where we can "care" for them...
Would you like to be forced to "mate" with a stranger because it would produce a "healthy" human?
What happens if a plague strikes & because of your family's ailment, they prove Immune?
So, what will we do with all those babies made out of wedlock, What would you do?


----------



## GothicCandle

Zurgh said:


> So, we, as a species, need a "Government" agency to tell us who we should "marry" to produce a "healthy" child? So if a Unhealthy baby is borne...What then? What happens when 2 "Beautiful" people produce an Ugly child? What would you do if you came from a perfectly "healthy" family, Married into a "healthy" family & produced an Autistic child?
> Maybe we need to lock every "not normal person" into a place where we can "care" for them...
> Would you like to be forced to "mate" with a stranger because it would produce a "healthy" human?
> What happens if a plague strikes & because of your family's ailment, they prove Immune?
> So, what will we do with all those babies made out of wedlock, What would you do?


Calm down,
dude you are taking what i said way too seriously lol. I'm not going all nazi or anything. jeez lol. If all "not normal person" didn't exist humans wouldn't exist because there is no such thing as a perfect "normal" or completely healthy person. There are countries which have laws that dictate only "normal" people can marry (example: china and India) but I don't agree with it. I do think though that people should do more research on family history before having biological children. There's nothing wrong with adoption. You'll love the kid all the same, and they will you.


----------



## Zurgh

OK, that makes me feel a little better.
I do think people should make more informed decisions, too.
But, that doesn't stop stupid. Nothing stops stupid. Even killing does not stop stupid.
The only thing perfect is imperfection. So be imperfect!
I've had a BAD start to the week.... but that may have awakened the beast within...


----------



## Draik41895

techno dance Friday! better brush up on my shuffle!


----------



## debbie5

I like pie.


----------



## debbie5

New Tim Burton movie with my FAV Johnny Depp.."Alice in Wonderland"..I don't see a rating..kinda like Alice meets LSD meets World of Warcraft/online fantasy gaming..

http://disney.go.com/disneypictures...mp=dmov_dpic_aaw_sc_video_youtube#/epk/video/

trailer is 5th box (on bottom) over...


----------



## The Creepster

debbie5 said:


> I like pie.


Who does not like pie....I know I love pie:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't like pie - something about the filling/soggy crust combo that just doesn't appeal to me I do, however, like a pie that has a graham cracker crust.


----------



## debbie5

SOGGY CRUST!!??

I BEG your pardon! My crusts are NOT soggy!! Fine, see if I give YOU any homemade strawberry-peach pie this summer!! har-RUMPH!!

(stomping off with bowl of home made whipped whipped cream..)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, bring back that whipped cream! It would go great on the morning coffee


----------



## debbie5

(licking last bit off of finger...)

You ..you...you...PIE DISPARAGER!!


----------



## IMU

Oh GEEZ!!!! It's getting pretty bad when work tells ME to plow snow for the next 2 days!  :googly:  :googly:

See ya IF I get back alive (I hate people who can't drive in snow ... STAY OFF THE ROADS)!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Looking like the storm is going south of us again. Only have about 2 inches of new snow so far. Maybe another 2 or 3 by tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another courtesy rule for snow - Don't park your car on the street if it is at all possible to pull it into your driveway or garage so the plows can get through. If you can't get your car into the garage because you've got stuff in there, make a note for future reference that garages are for cars and basements are for stuff.

Related courtesy rule - If you left your car on the street and then tried to move it after the plows came through and you got stuck with the nose of your car partway into the road, DON'T leave it there. Dig it out or get help pushing it back, and do your neighbors the courtesy of leaving a lane open.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

we're getting you snow Bill!!

And what a day to have the furnace go down...woke up to a 58 degree house this morning.
Had a dentist appt in Bellville this morning, handful of accidents seen, slow roads as well.
Now I can't find anyone locally that has a hot surface igniter in stock.


----------



## Bone Dancer

No thanks Jeff, I have all the snow I need.


----------



## Spooky1

Good luck finding the part, Jeff.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

so far no one has anything, simple part....you would think...?


----------



## fick209

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> so far no one has anything, simple part....you would think...?


It's an extremely common simple part and any heating shop or place of business should have universal hot surface ignitors on hand


----------



## Spooky1

So it begins again. The snow has started. Looks like they dropped the forecast total to 8-14". So maybe it won't be too bad. I think the folks in NJ may get it worse from this storm.


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 9th is....
* Read in the Bathtub Day
* Toothache Day
* National Bagels and Lox Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wish I had some bagels with lox and cream cheese right now.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's what you would think!!!


fick209 said:


> It's an extremely common simple part and any heating shop or place of business should have universal hot surface ignitors on hand


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ah....I did get one...very last minute....it's in and heating the house!!!

What a time to run low on wood too....go figure! lol


----------



## IMU

OH YEAH ... just got called in to push SNOW starting at 8:00PM tonight! Better stay off the roads (and sidewalks) and I'll see you all in a few days!  :googly:  :googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

hehehe Jeff is low on wood.

I thought you cut up a bunch recently. Did you go through it already?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL I have little wood...thanks Haunt!!!

I do burn a lot of wood...all dead stuff though!!


----------



## The Creepster

Why not just have a blast furnace inside...they work real well...and make disposal of "things" real easy


----------



## morbidmike

thank godness we have awsome people here to help us with all are problems that occure during prop construction


----------



## fick209

morbid mike said:


> thank godness we have awsome people here to help us with all are problems that occure during prop construction


I'm having huge problems right now Mike...help me out and send me all your props and my problems will be solved


----------



## Vlad

Home on a snow day


----------



## Joiseygal

My daughter has no school and I don't have to babysit.  I guess snow is good for one thing.


----------



## Spooky1

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Ah....I did get one...very last minute....it's in and heating the house!!!
> 
> What a time to run low on wood too....go figure! lol


Glad to hear you've got you heat back.

I won't make any comments on you "low" wood situation.


----------



## Spooky1

I've been off work for 3 days (3 1/2 if you count Friday afternoon) due to snow. That's a first for me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

And getting the man duties taken care of at home ??? LOL


Spooky1 said:


> I've been off work for 3 days (3 1/2 if you count Friday afternoon) due to snow. That's a first for me.


----------



## Vlad

I think this is the second day I've missed work in 22 years due to snow. Not too shabby.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I want some #*^[email protected] SNOW!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> And getting the man duties taken care of at home ??? LOL


Yes, he's been very manly:devil::googly:



Hauntiholik said:


> I want some #*^[email protected] SNOW!


We have plenty here - come on down and bring a large truck.


----------



## RoxyBlue

P.S. Shoveling snow gets old fast.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL or is it---(insert name here) gets old fast shoveling snow...?


RoxyBlue said:


> P.S. Shoveling snow gets old fast.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> LOL or is it---(insert name here) gets old fast shoveling snow...?


LOL, some truth in that - my bones and muscles are feeling pretty old right now:jol:

We've had to do some shoveling every day since last Friday. At this rate, I'm going to be as pumped up as The Creepster by the time spring arrives


----------



## GothicCandle

Oh where oh where could my bus pass have gone! It seems to have left my purse.


----------



## Spooklights

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> LOL or is it---(insert name here) gets old fast shoveling snow...?


Yes....yes....that's right. And we'll be shoveling more of it tomorrow. I think I'm finally tired of snow.


----------



## morbidmike

yipeee!!!!! I finally got the finger's for my pall bearer's hands done now to mount them to the hand then a little laytex and badda-boom I'll be in business....Oh crap only 262 day's till the big day this is not enough time!!!!UGGGGH!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

I've ended up shoveling snow every day since Friday. Enough already!!!! More tomorrow too. :finger::zombie:


----------



## Zurgh

Thai Curry, shrimp & noodle, Prik Khing style. Homemade & spicy! HOT!:smilevil: So good! Guaranteed to heat ya up!


----------



## GothicCandle

Apparently not ALL those gliding eyes have water. You know, the ones that glide across the table and always look up? Well I broke one quite a while back and it had water in it so I assumed all of them did. So, I broke two today in order to use in my prop, wow, I'm not sure what that junk was but I think it could give me cancer...It sure smelled bad. The smells gone now cause I took lots of soap and water to wear i broke it at and washed my hands real good, but boy, I hope i don't get sick. Yuck.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Up extra early today...my boy is sick....vomit.
On my second load of laundry.


----------



## GothicCandle

A joke I just read online:

I walked out of the shop to saw the parking meter guy writing a ticket. I walked up and said "Dude! I was in there 3 minutes!" but he continued to write the ticket. I then called him a rude name. He glared at me and then wrote another ticket and placed it on the car. This went on for about 20 minutes. I didn't care, my car was parked around the corner.


----------



## GothicCandle

another joke:

Bob was in trouble, he had forgotten his wedding anneversary! His wife told him "Tomarrow morning I expect to find a gift in the driveway that goes 0 to 200 in 6 seconds, And it BETTER be there!" The next morning Bob got up very early and left for work. when his wife woke up she looked out the window and there was a box wrapped in the driveway. Confused the wife put on her robe and ran out to the box and brought it inside. She opened it and found a brand new bathroom scale.

made as two posts because something weird happened and posted the first joke twice.


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 11th is....
* Be Electrific Day
* Make A Friend Day
* Don't Cry Over Spilled Milk Day
* Satisfied Staying Single Day
* White Shirt Day
* Pro Sports Wives Day
* National Shut-in Visitation Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm glad the sun is shining today. Makes shoveling snow much more cheerful - NOT!:googly:


----------



## debbie5

(sweeping the light dusting of snow off of porch with a broom, then tipping head back to the sky and letting loose with a hearty, satisfied laugh)...


----------



## debbie5

Oh, and 6 years ago today I popped a kid out.I'm SO glad I will never be in labor again. Happy 6th birthday to my little pal, Gracie. I'd post a pic, but I cant figure out how...

(I posted this just so Creepster will roll his eyes...LOL).


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy birthday Gracie.


----------



## IMU

Made it back alive! Now ... time for rest!


----------



## The Archivist

Occasional earthquakes, a few wildfires and some crime around the city. I think I'll take Southern California over anywhere else in the country.

Today's weather: low 60s, clear skies, visibility to within 50 miles, high scattered clouds.


----------



## morbidmike

I cant wait till saturday the lil woman and I are going to dinner and then to see the wolfman .... and get this it was HER idea how awsome is that??? now if she didnt talk ,and was into prop building. she'd be the ultimate woman....but thats ok cause I'm far from perfect like way far!!!! like shouldnt use the word perfect and myself in the same sentance hehehehe....oooh yeah I really love my wife


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm glad the sun is shining today. Makes shoveling snow much more cheerful - NOT!:googly:


It was melting quite a bit here today. Of course, when it gets cold tonight that water is going to turn the roads into a sheet of ice. I just can't WAIT to try to drive to work tomorrow morning on that mess.


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, some truth in that - my bones and muscles are feeling pretty old right now:jol:
> 
> We've had to do some shoveling every day since last Friday. At this rate, I'm going to be as pumped up as The Creepster by the time spring arrives


Sweet....now lets go fight some ballerinas I need a new "spotter"



debbie5 said:


> Oh, and 6 years ago today I popped a kid out.I'm SO glad I will never be in labor again. Happy 6th birthday to my little pal, Gracie. I'd post a pic, but I cant figure out how...
> 
> (I posted this just so Creepster will roll his eyes...LOL).


 you guessed it ....overrated


----------



## Devils Chariot

Hey creepster I got my spottingscope and ghillie suit, pic me up at 6!


----------



## The Creepster

Devils Chariot said:


> Hey creepster I got my spottingscope and ghillie suit, pic me up at 6!


Now that's a plan sounds like we are going to have a very productive day


----------



## Zurgh

Got the drones online, ready for gt & fs. Bravo team at the ready... Artilery on standby... Rouge boomers ready to surface... Awaiting Orbital strike window.....


----------



## Devils Chariot

by the way any gamers on here that play call of duty or battlefield? Battlefeild bad company 2 comes out march 2nd!!! BF2 has been keeping me away from prop making this week. kill kill kill!!!


----------



## scourge999

I am in the middle of mold making h3ll right now! But next week I am visiting this place:

http://www.vrseattle.com/pages/browse.php?cat_id=845

This place is amazing! I met the owner while vending at The Mourning Market. The far right side of the website are panable views of his house?museum. Click on them and get lost in it! You pan around by clicking and holding left mouse button and moving cursor to where you want to look. I will try to take some pics while I am there and post them!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Made it into work today after a little back-tracking due to a road closure. I'm just happy that we don't really have to do any shoveling for the first time in a week


----------



## GothicCandle

Last night I was watching Outer Limits and I realized I put too much thought into science fiction... In the episode this old women became young so that she could give birth to a half alien baby, then she turned old again and she gave the baby to her human daughter to raise. I'm wondering how this could work in the real world(okay, it's not REALLY gonna happen but) I mean, if a baby just appeared out of no where wouldn't the cops find it odd? Wouldn't people wonder where it came from? The old women went through all pregnancy stages in about 10 minutes so no one saw a pregnant girl, not to mention the fact that she turned old right after the kid was born. They couldn't have dna tests done because the kid isn't completely human. and what do they tell the kid when it's older? Sorta like a "your adopted" thing only "Your not human thing" The kid looked human in the show and the family acted like this was a completely normal thing to do, but it was based in the real world and they had to keep the other half of the parentage a secret. So, when it happens when the kid is 5, 10, 15, 20, 30 years old and they begin to notice "Hey! no one else does this!" do you say "That's because your not human"? I think that would have a bit of a more impact then simply being adopted....lol. so...yeah...I think too much. lol

on a similar note, in real life, how is it that kidnap victims can sometimes be found 20 years later having been raised by their kidnapper? I never understand that. Didn't someone ask for identification? In order to get your I.D card here you have to prove who you are, and they are really annoying about it too. My mom tried to have her's renewed and her birth certificate wasn't good enough, her social security number wasn't good enough(and yet her husbands death certificate was....), and these things were in proper order and completely legal. So why is it that some kids grow up into adults and no one ever finds out their "parents" arn't legally


----------



## The Creepster

Wow Iocain powder really does not have any taste to it


----------



## The Archivist

Iocain? What's that?

On a separate thing, I just tested the poor man's method of UV reactant writing by using a yellow highlighter on white paint (the sample paints I got from the Glidden promotions). It works beautifully. You can barely see the highlighter in sunlight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Archivist said:


> Iocain? What's that?


It's from "The Princess Bride", one of the most fun movies of all time:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA-AEuXn1eg"]YouTube- The Princess Bride -- battle of wits scene, iocane powder[/nomedia]


----------



## The Archivist

Oh, ok. Now I get it.


----------



## GothicCandle

Princess bride is so awesome that people reenact it.


----------



## The Archivist

It's ok, I guess. But after being forced to watch it repeatedly because the teacher couldn't find anything better (when I was in school when this first came out on video), I can honestly say that I'm sick of the movie.


----------



## GothicCandle

The Archivist said:


> It's ok, I guess. But after being forced to watch it repeatedly because the teacher couldn't find anything better (when I was in school when this first came out on video), I can honestly say that I'm sick of the movie.


awwww!!!! sad!!!! I love the movie, I don't own it. If i did though I would watch it a lot, I have a habit of watching movies on repeat. I have some DVDs I've watched a hundred times or more because I play them on my computer or tv almost constantly. I hate silence so music or a tv show or movie is always on.


----------



## debbie5

YOu hate silence? Come to my house..lol.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> YOu hate silence? Come to my house..lol.


lol. I also hate loud noise. There's a happy middle.


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> awwww!!!! sad!!!! I love the movie, I don't own it. If i did though I would watch it a lot, I have a habit of watching movies on repeat..


We're with you on this one, GC. We never get tired of Princess Bride - we own it and will still watch it on TV if we happen to be surfing and find it


----------



## The Archivist

I like watching some movies repeatedly (Star Wars series). I even have the entire production run of MASH on external hard drive that my father gave to me as a present. I usually use the MASH episodes if I want to fall asleep real quickly or if I'm working on Sketchup and need background noise. I can't listen to the radio, cause they don't play my kind of music (big band and swing) and my speakers aren't wireless.


----------



## morbidmike

liquid laytex makes your fingers smell funny and make's it look like all your skin is falling off it's awsome hahahaha!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> We're with you on this one, GC. We never get tired of Princess Bride - we own it and will still watch it on TV if we happen to be surfing and find it


Ditto


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 12 is....
* National Lost Penny Day
* Darwin Day
* Oglethorpe Day


----------



## The Archivist

does Thorpe mind being Ogled?


----------



## Zurgh

Oglethorpe?


----------



## morbidmike

means get your ass kicked by me hahahaha


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 12 is also:

Abraham Lincoln's Birthday 
Plum Pudding Day 
Winter Olympics


----------



## The Archivist

Why is it that anything lit by blacklight turns purple? I can't seem to change it and I don't want my T-stones to be purple, though my mom wouldn't mind...
Should have done the measurements of the paint ratios properly. Found a grey color I like but don't remember what I did to get it. <Sigh>


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hauntiholik said:


> February 12 is....
> * National Lost Penny Day
> * Darwin Day
> * Oglethorpe Day


Since you guys seems to crave knowledge, here's the explanation of Oglethorpe Day.

Feb 12. General James Edward Oglethorpe (born at London, England, Dec 22, 1696), with some 100 other Englishmen, landed at what is now Savannah, GA, on Feb 12, 1733. Naming the new colony Georgia for England's King George II, Oglethorpe was organizer and first governor of the colony and founder of the city of Savannah. Oglethorpe Day and Georgia Day observed on this date.


----------



## The Archivist

figured it had to be something obscure...


----------



## Zurgh

Thanks. It sounded like some kind of growth that required surgical scraping, that or some kind of syndrome.... Got that Oglethorpe removed, wanna see the scar? Or, I'm terribly sorry I can't attend today, My Oglethorpe's is acting up again...


----------



## The Creepster

Yay someone wants to be my Valentine......someone who's very very good at what I like


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Archivist said:


> Why is it that anything lit by blacklight turns purple? I can't seem to change it and I don't want my T-stones to be purple, though my mom wouldn't mind...
> Should have done the measurements of the paint ratios properly. Found a grey color I like but don't remember what I did to get it. <Sigh>


laundry detergent glow white under black light arch, and is transparent under white light. Try dry brushing your stones with that.


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Creepster said:


> Yay someone wants to be my Valentine......someone who's very very good at what I like


so your gonna be burning some flesh this weekend eh?:googly:


----------



## The Archivist

Thanks, DC. Forgot about the detergent. Problem now is that my mom saw the purple color on the test pieces and wants me to make her a purple tombstone.


----------



## morbidmike

I just had a 8 yr old tell me if I work every day for a little while I can get all my props done kid's are so funny and full of good sense:googly:


----------



## Draik41895

Ugh... she wasn't here today, was sick all week. The whole school was celebrating Valentines, but she was sick. I really hope shes better by Tuesday, and I'll have to wait till then to give her her card.


----------



## The Creepster

Devils Chariot said:


> so your gonna be burning some flesh this weekend eh?:googly:


Yes...I just can't function properly without doing that at least 3x a week


----------



## Bone To Pick

Off to the desert for a few days.........that's goooood! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## The Creepster

Sometimes I wonder if I put one too many staples in


----------



## GothicCandle

I got a dvd burner. Now I can delete video off my camcorder!!! yay! I'm always afraid my computer will die and I'll loose my videos and so I almost never delete them off the camcorder. and since I only had 12 gigs of memory for it I am sometimes forced to anyway if i want to film something. But now can put them all on dvd, YAY!!!


----------



## debbie5

Draik has a sweetie!!


----------



## GothicCandle

GothicCandle said:


> I got a dvd burner. Now I can delete video off my camcorder!!! yay! I'm always afraid my computer will die and I'll loose my videos and so I almost never delete them off the camcorder. and since I only had 12 gigs of memory for it I am sometimes forced to anyway if i want to film something. But now can put them all on dvd, YAY!!!


or maybe not...........grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## IMU

Please hold on the line, your call is VERY important to us ... CLICK! :googly:


----------



## The Creepster

This time I think it won't burn as quickly


----------



## morbidmike

going to see wolfman yeah!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I have just had the dubious pleasure of spending several hours trying to recover from the Blue Screen of Death on the home computer, caused by a combination of a piece of malware and one of the security updates from Microsoft. We took quite the trip down Nostalgia Road working with the command prompt (as in the good old days of MS-DOS). I am quite proud of myself for hardly swearing at all during the entire process and promise not to gloat too loudly when all those developers of malware and evil viruses one day burn in the eternal fires of The Creepster's crematorium.

I think we may go shopping for a new computer just in case.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 and I have just had the dubious pleasure of spending several hours trying to recover from the Blue Screen of Death on the home computer, caused by a combination of a piece of malware and one of the security updates from Microsoft. We took quite the trip down Nostalgia Road working with the command prompt (as in the good old days of MS-DOS). I am quite proud of myself for hardly swearing at all during the entire process and promise not to gloat too loudly when all those developers of malware and evil viruses one day burn in the eternal fires of The Creepster's crematorium.
> 
> I think we may go shopping for a new computer just in case.


such fun. Technology will destroy human kind, or help humans destroy human kind.


----------



## Zurgh

I have heard that the "creators" of much of the malware, spyware, adware, & viruses, etc. are not lone kooks, nor are they the ones distributing them. Someone or "group" is paying websites to download them onto your computer. Now just who would have the money to pay out & who would have an interest in doing this? Just somthing to ponder...


----------



## morbidmike

why cant I get my 3 headed dog linkage to work correctly gosh dammit this realy urks me 2 heads work fine but 3rd goes up and down a few revolutions and then boom it hit's the floor and breaks now anger has come upon me so I quit for the night before I S-can the whole idea I will prevail this prop just don't know it yet hehehe


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## debbie5

I stopped in to WalMart around midnight tonight and saw the diamond counter swarming with men buying rings & necklaces.

I'm not sure how I am supposed to feel about that....gotta ponder that one...


----------



## Draik41895

debbie5 said:


> Draik has a sweetie!!


hehe...

wolf man was pretty awesome an-Holy crap!!!! Bill Murrays here!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> I stopped in to WalMart around midnight tonight and saw the diamond counter swarming with men buying rings & necklaces.
> 
> I'm not sure how I am supposed to feel about that....gotta ponder that one...


I'm a lucky man. Roxy doesn't like diamonds. She just wants a box of Whitman's chocolates for Valentine's day.


----------



## GothicCandle

Spooky1 said:


> I'm a lucky man. Roxy doesn't like diamonds. She just wants a box of Whitman's chocolates for Valentine's day.


I never understand why women like diamonds. Their soooooo boring!!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 and I have just had the dubious pleasure of spending several hours trying to recover from the Blue Screen of Death on the home computer, caused by a combination of a piece of malware and one of the security updates from Microsoft. We took quite the trip down Nostalgia Road working with the command prompt (as in the good old days of MS-DOS). I am quite proud of myself for hardly swearing at all during the entire process and promise not to gloat too loudly when all those developers of malware and evil viruses one day burn in the eternal fires of The Creepster's crematorium.
> 
> I think we may go shopping for a new computer just in case.


Yes...all are welcome..there's plenty of room No need to wait my crematorium runs 24 hours a day


----------



## The Creepster

debbie5 said:


> I stopped in to WalMart around midnight tonight and saw the diamond counter swarming with men buying rings & necklaces.
> 
> I'm not sure how I am supposed to feel about that....gotta ponder that one...


Nothing says I love you like Ahmmm "diamonds" from Wal-mart LOL thats some mighty fine jewelry...and you can do some grocery shopping...NOW thats a sign of a great jeweler LOL HahHHAhHAHHhHHah


----------



## RoxyBlue

Diamonds are overrated


----------



## The Archivist

If I were given the choice of diamonds or other gemstones, I would go for emeralds. I like the color green and emeralds are prettier anyway. That and opals.


----------



## Draik41895

I wonder if through my worrying for her i became sick as well, like as if she is close to me always...Roses cost, papier mache does not... To the craft desk!


----------



## The Archivist

One of the members here, I forget which one, was on a bacon kick on one of the fun and games topics. Well, I found this instructable for making bacon brownies...have fun. 

http://www.instructables.com/id/Bacon-Cheesecake-Brownies/


----------



## The Creepster

Yay I am going to go eat a can of Crisco...wearing my snuggie and for dessert bacon topped chocolate treats...now where did I put my cigarettes?


----------



## fick209

The Creepster said:


> Yay I am going to go eat a can of Crisco...wearing my snuggie and for dessert bacon topped chocolate treats...now where did I put my cigarettes?


Now picturing Creepster in a snuggie...lmao


----------



## slightlymad

Oh My image causing serious mental disarray and now for something completely different gosh darn it I gots to get on here my often its gonna take till halloween to catch up


----------



## GothicCandle

http://formspring.me/Gothiccandle
hmm, i am bored


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> I wonder if through my worrying for her i became sick as well, like as if she is close to me always...Roses cost, papier mache does not... To the craft desk!


Papier mache lasts longer, too.


----------



## The Creepster

So does cutting off a appendage and freezing...wait what are we talking about.....


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 15th is....
* Singles Awareness Day
* Susan B. Anthony Day
* National Gumdrop Day
* President's Day
* St. Skeletor's Day Explaination of St. Skeletor's Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

That explanation of St Skeletor's Day is a hoot, Haunti!


Hmmm, maybe we should start a petition to rename it "St Creepster's Day":devil:


----------



## The Archivist

PLEASE DO NOT MAKE CREEPSTER A SAINT!! We all know he's more of a Devil!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Would someone come to my office and turn all the clocks ahead by 2 hours?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Johnny Thunder said:


> Would someone come to my office and turn all the clocks ahead by 2 hours?


 Someone wants to go home early?


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> That explanation of St Skeletor's Day is a hoot, Haunti!
> 
> Hmmm, maybe we should start a petition to rename it "St Creepster's Day":devil:


 Oh boy....I would abuse that title....and have so much fun. Burnt Offerings, and a plethora of maids would be a must


----------



## nixie

Hello everyone! I'm baaaack... Did you know that you can get rid of computer viruses more effectively if you do it with your computer in safe mode? Yay!! Well, I missed all you guys while I was computerless, glad to be back!


----------



## Spooky1

Just got a new laptop and even have it working with our home wireless network. Now Roxy and I can be on at the same time when we're home.


----------



## The Creepster

That was my idea for Windows 7...viruses sent via Microsoft updates...Internet explorer....oh wait I guess they already thought of those things


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Your wish is my command, you've been off work for 1 hour! 


Johnny Thunder said:


> Would someone come to my office and turn all the clocks ahead by 2 hours?


----------



## morbidmike

why did I get roped into doing something other than working on my prop's ....now look there is only 257 days left till halloween gosh dammit!


----------



## fick209

Wrong, 257 days & 3 hrs...if your going to complain about it correctly


----------



## The Creepster

I do believe my mail was stolen today


----------



## GothicCandle

so my mom has informed me I can't use soda cans in my props because "The Garbage man is putting his kid through collage" with them.


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 16th is....
* Do a Grouch a Favor Day
* Mardi Gras 
* Pancake Day 
* Shrove Tuesday http://www.chiff.com/a/shrove-tuesday.htm


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Death's Door

Started body building yesterday with my *&%$#@^ trainer. We worked on chest and triceps. Just when I thought I was in OK shape to take on such a task. I'm usually a little sore the following day. Well, After leaving the gym yesterday, I actually had to lean into the steering wheel to put the key in the ignition. I tried to open a tupperware container last night. After a couple of times it did come off. I had to lean against the kitchen counter and take a break. A little sore (no-a lot sore today) so I'm taking it easy today at work. I plan on going back today to work on my legs (no *&%$#@^ trainer today) because I got a feeling that we will be working the legs in our next session.


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> so my mom has informed me I can't use soda cans in my props because "The Garbage man is putting his kid through collage" with them.


Damn, you mean I could have paid my tuition with soda cans?!?:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

One would think that tuition would be paid with beer cans. Maybe soda cans can be used for the first years tuition.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Damn, you mean I could have paid my tuition with soda cans?!?:googly:


Apparently. The garbage man left a note of thanks once. We are quite addicted to diet soda so there are a lot of cans. We use to save them, but mom got tired of big bags of them in the backyard so we put them in the recyling and the garbage man took them, that first time there was like 6 big bags at once and then we just kept setting them out and so it adds up. I don't think we have given him enough to pay for college yet, but I'm sure we've payed for a few text books.


----------



## IMU

Another day not to like, another friend who gets hurt ... some days just are a lot harder than others ....


----------



## Draik41895

hmmm, she like the card. And guess whos goin to the movies this weekend?


----------



## morbidmike

it's nice to have a loving wife who tell's you that the prop your making in the basement labor-a-tory is to wide to fit out the damn door LOL I'm so used to working in the garage I guess I didnt pay attention to the size of the beast


----------



## Spooky1

I've joined the 21st century and am finally using our wireless network. So I can watch the Westminster Dog show and be on the forum at the same time.


----------



## morbidmike

It's so nice when old people figure out new technology hahahahahaha just kiddin congrats spooky


----------



## Devils Chariot

Hope everyone had someone to love on Valentines day. Mine went like this. Skeet shooting with the inlaws, trounced em. Chilaxing all day and watching ghostbusters, Went out to our favorite chinese place, no crowds there like we thought , and then xxx xxxx xx xxx xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxxxxxxxx xxxx and then just a bit of XXX XX XXXX!

Oh yeah and I got an industrial strength glue gun as a present.


----------



## GothicCandle

morbid mike said:


> it's nice to have a loving wife who tell's you that the prop your making in the basement labor-a-tory is to wide to fit out the damn door LOL I'm so used to working in the garage I guess I didnt pay attention to the size of the beast


lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Devils Chariot said:


> Hope everyone had someone to love on Valentines day. Mine went like this. Skeet shooting with the inlaws, trounced em. Chilaxing all day and watching ghostbusters, Went out to our favorite chinese place, no crowds there like we thought , and then xxx xxxx xx xxx xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxxxxxxxx xxxx and then just a bit of XXX XX XXXX!
> 
> Oh yeah and I got an industrial strength glue gun as a present.


After all that xxxxxxxxing and XXXXXXXing, you might have needed an industrial strength glue gun for repairs:googly::devil:


----------



## Adam I

I really hate this economy.

Anyone want to buy a waterjet jobshop?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Am I the only one who watched men's figure skating last night?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today, February 17, is:

Ash Wednesday

Random Acts of Kindness Day


----------



## Ms. Wicked

RoxyBlue said:


> Today, February 17, is:
> 
> Ash Wednesday
> 
> *Random Acts of Kindness Day*


Everybody can **** off!!!!!!! 

I mean that in the kindest way.... :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ms. Wicked said:


> Everybody can **** off!!!!!!!
> 
> I mean that in the kindest way.... :googly:


LOL, you've just given yourself something to repent for Lent:googly::jol:


----------



## The Creepster

I like ASH Wednesday ......time to empty out the ash trap of mortal remains


----------



## Johnny Thunder

This is my least favorite time of the day............sigh. Maybe I should go home. It's gotta be 4:30 somewhere, right? lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go home, JT - you have my permission


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You'll pay my unemployment then too, boss? Super.


----------



## morbidmike

I'm playing hookey na na na na working is for peasents not for a king like me (because my wife is not home rite now I can talk like this)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Johnny Thunder said:


> You'll pay my unemployment then too, boss? Super.


Yeah, sure, the, uh, check is in the mail, yeah, that's the ticket!:jol:


----------



## fick209

Ms. Wicked said:


> Am I the only one who watched men's figure skating last night?


Nope, you're not the only one, I watched it as well and I either really don't understand all the scoring methods or else the judges definitely have their favorites.


----------



## GothicCandle

Ms. Wicked said:


> Am I the only one who watched men's figure skating last night?


I did. Skating over all hasn't been very good this year though. Did you think it was odd that one skater was wearing a necklace that moved? bit dangerous....he grabbed at it when it hit him in the face.


----------



## morbidmike

that was me I didnt expect that to happen


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hearsecon 2010 is coming!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That sounds like a cool time, H


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thank goodness you grow old one day at a time and not a whole year at a time. Gives you a chance to get use to it a bit at a time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> Thank goodness you grow old one day at a time and not a whole year at a time. Gives you a chance to get use to it a bit at a time.


Yeah, but sometimes you look in the mirror and THINK you've grown old by a whole year all of a sudden


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Yeah, but sometimes you look in the mirror and THINK you've grown old by a whole year all of a sudden


or somtimes ten years all of a sudden.


----------



## debbie5

Everything tastes better with ranch...or ketchup.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Everything tastes better with ranch...or ketchup.


yummm ranch. ketchup, eh. nether is as good as bar-b-cue sauce though.


----------



## Bethene

or cheese,cheese makes most things taste better(veggies especially)


----------



## Bethene

am heading out to the cold cold dark to head to work, yuk!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I need to learn how to be a tree surgeon. The heavy snowfall did some major damage to three of our Japanese maples. The broken off branches we can't fix, but I'm going to take a good shot at repairing the splits so the trees have a chance to heal.


----------



## Eeeekim

my front yard shrubs at taking a beating with all the crazy snow we have in B-more.
good luck with the maples roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm hoping we can save them, or at least most of them, Eeekim. They're the fine-leaved ones and, at their size, are worth around $400-500 or more each. We've also had them for a long time and are quite attached to them


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 18th is....
* National Battery Day
* Pluto Day 

We haunters can live without batteries for our props on halloween!


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> February 18th is....
> * National Battery Day
> * Pluto Day
> 
> We haunters can live without batteries for our props on halloween!


Along with some ummmm nevermind


----------



## MorbidMariah

Hauntiholik said:


> February 18th is....
> * National Battery Day
> * Pluto Day
> 
> We haunters can live without batteries for our props on halloween!


It's also my hubby's birthday! The big 4-0!!! :googly:


----------



## MorbidMariah

RoxyBlue said:


> I think I need to learn how to be a tree surgeon. The heavy snowfall did some major damage to three of our Japanese maples. The broken off branches we can't fix, but I'm going to take a good shot at repairing the splits so the trees have a chance to heal.


We're actually having a couple trees planted RIGHT NOW! I am so excited because we USED to have a 70 ft Eucaluyptus...until it decided to totally destroy our sewer line...and we had to have it removed.  The yard has looked so empty for months now. But not anymore! Two new baby trees to look at now.


----------



## Adam I

Hauntiholik said:


> February 18th is....
> * National Battery Day
> * Pluto Day
> 
> We haunters can live without batteries for our props on halloween!


So its beat up on pluto today?


----------



## The Creepster

why do electronics break when I try to fix them by punching them?


----------



## Spooklights

Gee, I don't know about that; We used to hit the side of our TV to make it work better.


----------



## scareme

I to managed to go 8 days without prednisone. Then I ended up back in the ER. Another round goes to drugs. Prednosone-60 Me-0


----------



## RoxyBlue

That bites, Scareme. Sorry to hear you're still having problems.


----------



## morbidmike

I hope things get better for you scareme your a sweet heart......If anyone makes fun of me for saying this I will KILL YOU!!! and eat your soul:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^nanny nanny boo boo!:googly:


And my soul is still MINE!:ninja::jol:


----------



## Devils Chariot

scareme said:


> I to managed to go 8 days without prednisone. Then I ended up back in the ER. Another round goes to drugs. Prednosone-60 Me-0


Prednisone sucks! Hope you feel better!


----------



## fick209

Hoping you are feeling better soon scareme


----------



## fick209

I'm so jealous...look at what my older brother got to do last saturday


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, look at the baby tiger just waiting for an opportunity to rip his guts out

Was that a photo op thing, Fick, or does your brother work at a zoo?


----------



## The Creepster

I would steal that kitty...put it down your pants, and walk out calmly


----------



## The Archivist

Awww! Cute tiger kitten!!! Gonna make a few T-stones today. Figured out the name I'm gonna use for my haunt:* Death's Doorstop*.


----------



## fick209

RoxyBlue said:


> Awww, look at the baby tiger just waiting for an opportunity to rip his guts out
> 
> Was that a photo op thing, Fick, or does your brother work at a zoo?


one of my brothers college friends works for an animal rescue shelter around the Omaha area. Everything from tigers, lions, bears, monkeys, chimps, alligators, crocks, snakes (my fav), kangaroos, lemurs...you name it they get them, nurse them back to health and sell to various zoos around the country. For 3 months out of the year, they take a number of the various animals and do a traveling zoo thing promoting what they do and trying to raise money. Normally nobody is allowed to touch the animals, but knowing one of the workers, he got to go do the behind the scenes type thing interact with alot of the animals. The tiger cubs were his favorite, but he said the kangaroo was pretty awesome as well


----------



## nixie

virus back with a vengeance. posting via the wii wich is interesting but kinda sucks...


----------



## Spooky1

scareme, hope you're feeling better soon.

fick, that's a cute kittie, just hope he kept away from the monkeys. They can be nasty.


----------



## nixie

scareme- i hope you feel better soon!


----------



## The Creepster

Ahhh yes nothing says welcome like a chest spreader as a door knocker...and a autopsy photo as a door mat... Please come inside......don't mind the smell


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wonder about you sometimes, Creepster


----------



## The Archivist

I've stopped wondering and just sit back to enjoy the ride...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

fick209 said:


> I'm so jealous...look at what my older brother got to do last saturday


lucky guy. i could only dream of getting that close to a baby tiger. it's such a cutie!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

okay, who forgot to lock the door to creepsters cage? :lolkin:


----------



## Draik41895

im off to the movies tomorrow, and i also got a vcr...wait..what the heck does a vcr do?


----------



## GothicCandle

Draik41895 said:


> im off to the movies tomorrow, and i also got a vcr...wait..what the heck does a vcr do?


sadly i'm thinking this could be a real and serious question....technology changes to fast. I wonder when we'll get true holograms....


----------



## morbidmike

I should go to work......I feel kinda sick.......OMG I just died, better text the boss that I wont be in till after the resurection ....I like this excuse it just might work


----------



## IMU

Glad this week is about over ... :sigh:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go get a big hug from Mrs. IMU when you get home tonight and you'll feel better, IMU


----------



## fick209

morbid mike said:


> I should go to work......I feel kinda sick.......OMG I just died, better text the boss that I wont be in till after the resurection ....I like this excuse it just might work


What's sad, is I can see one of the not so bright employees here trying that excuse...he's used some pretty lame excuses over the past couple years...His grandpa has now died 3 times yet he goes to visit him in the nursing home at least once a month:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

fick209 said:


> What's sad, is I can see one of the not so bright employees here trying that excuse...he's used some pretty lame excuses over the past couple years...His grandpa has now died 3 times yet he goes to visit him in the nursing home at least once a month:googly:


His grandfather's name wouldn't happen to be Lazarus, would it?


----------



## morbidmike

fick is calling me not so bright I'm gonna cry now and go to my labor-a-tory and never return to here again I hope your happy fick your a sharped tounged meanie (mike sticks his toung out at fick and gives her bullwinkle horn's)........are you feeling bad now???


----------



## fick209

morbid mike said:


> fick is calling me not so bright I'm gonna cry now and go to my labor-a-tory and never return to here again I hope your happy fick your a sharped tounged meanie (mike sticks his toung out at fick and gives her bullwinkle horn's)........are you feeling bad now???


Mike you go right ahead and pretend to cry, you know darn well what I think of you

So did you get out of work today or not:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

I found a new way to trap the evil baker that lives near my shoes


----------



## GothicCandle

GRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr My Instant Messager has stopped working, and I just found out there are people on the internet who are using MY screen name!!! Grrrr. Has anyone EVER thought of Gothic + Candle?!!??!?! I'm pretty sure I'm the only one who would think of the combo, right???? grrr, i hate theives. They stole my SN!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 20th is....
* Love Your Pet Day
* Cherry Pie Day
* Northern Hemisphere Hoodie Hoo Day


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Have to work today.


----------



## Spooky1

Cherry Pie Day! I love cherry pie! Maybe I'll share a cherry pie with my loved pet.


----------



## nixie

Just got our tickets to the midnight showing of Alice in Wonderland in 3-D and on Imax! I'm so exited!! I've been an Alice fanatic my whole life, and this story was just begging for the Tim Burton treatment. Plus, this will be the first movie I've seen in 3-d!


----------



## smileyface4u23

I'm wondering how in the hell the package of Bucky teeth got stuck in my printer...I didn't know they were in there until I went to print something, and then it got stuck good.  It only took 25 minutes to get them out...


----------



## GothicCandle

nixie said:


> Just got our tickets to the midnight showing of Alice in Wonderland in 3-D and on Imax! I'm so exited!! I've been an Alice fanatic my whole life, and this story was just begging for the Tim Burton treatment. Plus, this will be the first movie I've seen in 3-d!


oooooooooo NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FAIRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want to go!!!!!!! I really want to see it. The trailer is so cool, though my favorite part in the trailer is when the red queen(Helena Bonham-Carter) says "I need a pig here!!!!" lol

I read the book in middle school, I even had to memorize some of the poems. I like it so much I added music. Mind you I'm not a good piano player, and was worse in 5th grade but my teacher seemed to like it anyway lol.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hoodie Hoo? I love me hoodies.


----------



## morbidmike

where 's my wife atr I want to go to the labor-a-tory but someone has to watch the puppie's and right now I'm the 1 I have things to do arggggg!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Had a heart attack scare (I'm fine)...need to get back ot the gym and start back to Square One with good eating habits (which went WWWAAaaaay out the window this past fall & winter). A lady at the hospital swears by a "modified Atkins diet"..what the heck is THAT!? My cholesterol is WAY up, my tryglycerides are thru the roof (surprisingly, my good cholesterol is pretty close to where it should be). With chol AND trigyl issues,I feel like all I can eat is vegggies. Any suggestions? PLEASE don't make me read the Adkins book again (I read it 3 years ago)...its so boring...


----------



## Devils Chariot

debbie5 said:


> Had a heart attack scare (I'm fine)...need to get back ot the gym and start back to Square One with good eating habits (which went WWWAAaaaay out the window this past fall & winter). A lady at the hospital swears by a "modified Atkins diet"..what the heck is THAT!? My cholesterol is WAY up, my tryglycerides are thru the roof (surprisingly, my good cholesterol is pretty close to where it should be). With chol AND trigyl issues,I feel like all I can eat is vegggies. Any suggestions? PLEASE don't make me read the Adkins book again (I read it 3 years ago)...its so boring...


Try lean cuts of meat like pork loin or tri-tip beef. If you cook them long and slow they are very tender and have alot of flavor. I cook mine on the bbq for 2 hrs at 275f. use a dry rub, and if you can smoke with wood chips, just add a tiny bit of artificial smoke. I cook one on saturdays and make it rare then save it for the week. When I reheat it become medium and is perfect. I use em in sandwiches, salads, or by themselves with a veggie side.

dry rub off the top of my head:

2 tbsp paprika

2 tbsp brown sugar

1 tbsp coarse salt

1 tbsp ground black pepper

1 tsp chili powder

1/2 tsp cayenne


----------



## Draik41895

im thinking of liberty spikes, or whatever the heck bill kaulitz does


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 21st is....
* Clam Chowder Day
* Introduce a Girl to Engineering Day
* Single Tasking Day
* Card Reading Day


----------



## morbidmike

I cant beleive I actually ate 36 chicken Mc nuggets yesterday for lunch the 50 nuggets is a good deal for only 10 bucks


----------



## debbie5

I HATE U MIKE!! LOL>
Yeah- I just gotta get back on the bandwagon and tell my girlfriends when we go out that I'm not eating their chicken wings with them! It's only the past few months I've been "bad"...I'm off to the gym to swim with my demon....chili with extra beans for dinner (TOOT!)..and that (actually)yummy semi-instant brown rice. It's great once you are past 35...(rubbing arnica muscle rub into knee).It's good to not be the walking dead tho', like Creepster.


----------



## morbidmike

I'm 38 and can eat anything I want thand god for a high metabolism and a cast iron stomach insert


----------



## Spooky1

Debbi, take a look at the South Beach diet. It's worked well for Roxy.


----------



## nixie

Debbie- I'm glad you're ok!! I'm vegan, so I literally eat only plants. My health has improved, especially my asthma, since becoming vegan 6 years ago. Even if veganism isn't for you, I do know lots of 0 cholesterol substitutes for high cholesterol foods that could help, if you're interested. Just switching out a few foods could have an impact. Some of the cliche substitutes are as nasty as they're made out to be, but I've scouted out the really good ones. I'll send you a list if you like.


----------



## morbidmike

veggies are for rabbits and deer


----------



## GothicCandle

nixie said:


> Debbie- I'm glad you're ok!! I'm vegan, so I literally eat only plants. My health has improved, especially my asthma, since becoming vegan 6 years ago. Even if veganism isn't for you, I do know lots of 0 cholesterol substitutes for high cholesterol foods that could help, if you're interested. Just switching out a few foods could have an impact. Some of the cliche substitutes are as nasty as they're made out to be, but I've scouted out the really good ones. I'll send you a list if you like.


I'm pretty sure we both eat salt...The human body doesn't need meat but it does need salt. Salt isn't a plant........to my knowledge.....lol

Veggies rock!!!!!!

I ate tofu musubi today, which is a type of sushi. Rice and tofu with whatever kind of sauce(soy sauce, rice vinegar and such) wrapped in seaweed. YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

why is it when I'm so close to finishing a prop I get shipped outta town dammit I dont wanna goto Detroit till thurs day I have props and posting to do ....why dosent my boss understand that hahahah ...plus now we got 3 new inches of the white devil powder and could possibly get up to 10 in I know the wifey wont shovel or use the blower so I'll have a huge mess upon my return.....well gotta go make some money after all it's a job and I'm happy to have it.......have a gerat day everyone


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

me and zach wer asked to do the makeup and special effects for a short film called "Matt and Wes Vs. The Zombie Apocalypse"

here the comic strip the film will be based off of

http://geektastic.smackjeeves.com/comics/581830/a-zombie-by-any-other-name/


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> veggies are for rabbits and deer


Well, Nixie is a "dear" isn't she?


----------



## nixie

RoxyBlue said:


> Well, Nixie is a "dear" isn't she?


aww, thanks.


----------



## Devils Chariot

morbid mike said:


> veggies are for rabbits and deer


Veggies side dishes with Meat are like flowers for a dead person.

Sorry your dead, but we killed some plants in your honor. Hope that makes you feel better.


----------



## morbidmike

yeah the hotel has a computer


----------



## GothicCandle

Devils Chariot said:


> Veggies side dishes with Meat are like flowers for a dead person.
> 
> Sorry your dead, but we killed some plants in your honor. Hope that makes you feel better.


lol, so i'm not the only one who thinks funeral traditions are strange.

On an unrelated note,

I bought Tony hawks Pro Skater 3 video game for my game cube yesterday and I was playing it, making a skater and I put height at 5'3 and was messing around with the weight options and thought it odd that the lowest you could go was 130(which is considered fat now a days....according to fashion-in-the-know/models) and the highest is 250. The oddest part though i think is that 130 made my skater look anorexic. at 130 she looked like a twig about to break, she certainly could not withstand skate boarding(and not at all as bad as I am, if the skater were a real person, they would be dead 1000 times over....with me playing.) and in fact didn't even begin to look healthy/normal until 175(which is "morbidly obese" in real life) and yet when I put my skater at 250 she looked more like 500. Video games are weird.


----------



## The Creepster

sometimes I abuse my power....hey free staples


----------



## Spooklights

Devils Chariot said:


> Veggies side dishes with Meat are like flowers for a dead person.
> 
> Sorry your dead, but we killed some plants in your honor. Hope that makes you feel better.


I've never seen it put quite this way. Thanks for the good laugh. I needed one today.


----------



## GothicCandle

Spooklights said:


> I've never seen it put quite this way. Thanks for the good laugh. I needed one today.


well, once I asked my hunter uncle, if he had one day to live what would he do? His answer was to go hunting. Apparently, if he's gonna die he's gonna take along as many other animals as possible.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing like spending an evening installing and running anti-spyware/anti-malware, and seeing what each one finds. I've come to believe in the wisdom imparted by an IT guy I know - one program is just not enough anymore.


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Nothing like spending an evening installing and running anti-spyware/anti-malware, and seeing what each one finds. I've come to believe in the wisdom imparted by an IT guy I know - one program is just not enough anymore.


That was my idea for windows 7


----------



## debbie5

I would have programs..if I could figure out how to tell my computer to allow them to be installed...

Did I mention I can't even figure out how to install the rest of Windows 7? So I'm using Vista...

(UrbanAmish !) But I can make a really good chicken soup...does that count?


----------



## Spooky1

I once heard the saying "veggies are what food eats".


----------



## fick209

debbie5 said:


> I would have programs..if I could figure out how to tell my computer to allow them to be installed...
> 
> Did I mention I can't even figure out how to install the rest of Windows 7? So I'm using Vista...
> 
> (UrbanAmish !) But I can make a really good chicken soup...does that count?


Hell yes that counts...I'll take a good bowl of chicken soup over computers any day of the week...can you deliver that soup to my office before noon tomorrow


----------



## pagan

Devils Chariot said:


> Veggies side dishes with Meat are like flowers for a dead person.
> 
> Sorry your dead, but we killed some plants in your honor. Hope that makes you feel better.


Laf.. Best "veggie" side dish ever is Ruth's Chris Sweet potato casserole! I'm not sure it even counts as a veggie.. I think it rightfully should be called a dessert.. But the best Dessert catagory goes to Fleming's Lava Cake.. and I don't even usually like chocolate. Damn... now I'm hungry..


----------



## The Creepster

Vacuum cleaners are not good drivers let me tell ya


----------



## Draik41895

when i die i want everyone to have a party commemorating my awesomeness


----------



## GothicCandle

Draik41895 said:


> when i die i want everyone to have a party commemorating my awesomeness


it can be a halloween-costume party. hope it's *not* soon though.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

when i die i want them to put me on a small wooden raft out to sea and use flaming arrows to light the raft on fire


----------



## debbie5

Bros- the arrow would probably hit your corpse just right & you'd be shoved overboard and all the little sea worms would nibble you.

I already told hubby I want a Dixieland band and hors d' ouvres on top of my casket....which would preferbaly be a pine box (to save money for an open bar!).


----------



## debbie5

I love this :


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> when i die i want everyone to have a party commemorating my awesomeness


Make sure you send out invitations to everyone at the HauntForum



The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> when i die i want them to put me on a small wooden raft out to sea and use flaming arrows to light the raft on fire


I think you have to be a Viking to do that

When I die, I want everyone to miss me - and wear red to the funeral:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Simon's cat


----------



## The Creepster

When I die I will be taking most of you with me


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 23 is:

International Dog Biscuit Appreciation Day 

Tennis Day


----------



## fick209

RoxyBlue said:


> February 23 is:
> 
> International Dog Biscuit Appreciation Day
> 
> Tennis Day


yeah, I have a reason to play tennis on wii tonight, and my dog appreciates a variety of dog biscuits everyday


----------



## morbidmike

good day at work cranked it out now getting to go home early yeah outta town work sucks


----------



## Hauntiholik

Great. Another school shooting near Columbine.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Simones Cat rocks!! that was a good laugh!



Hauntiholik said:


> Great. Another school shooting near Columbine.


No kidding...I never see the news anymore!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> No kidding...I never see the news anymore!


http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100224/ap_on_re_us/us_colo_school_shooting


----------



## The Creepster

where did the sun go?


----------



## morbidmike

my boxer got into my secret stash of candy and ate it all but the red hots it's amazing that he never get's sick ...he can process anything ...tinfoil,saranwrap,chocolate,clothing,and much much more ...he's special


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 24 is National Tortilla Chip Day.

Get some salsa, a little cheese, some guacamole, and make some nachos - yum!


----------



## morbidmike

feb 24th is also love morbid people day......yep it's true


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> feb 24th is also love morbid people day......yep it's true


Here's some love for you, Mike:


----------



## debbie5

WHY does the snowblower break every time we have over 12 inches of snow?? Aren't men supposed to keep spare cotter pins and belts for it in the garage!!?? 

Well, I got my work out for the day, 1917 style: shovelling the driveway. I could do 1/4 of it, but it IS 150 feet long and Hummer wide...I had to shovel a place for the dog to pee, cuz the snow was up to his peeper. He looked at me when I let him out this morning as if to say, "You're kidding me, right?" The kids had a blast in the snow as it was really wet & heavy, which is perfect snowman snow. Katie/age 12 used some 12 inch long fake pinecones leftover from Xmas to make a chesty Snowy Parton...LOL. 

Thank God for Tylenol and hot cocoa.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Iam not sure but I think you can get plows for the front of a hummer.


----------



## Hauntiholik

If you lower a hummer it becomes a plow.


----------



## morbidmike

if you humm a tune it makes the work go by faster


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> If you lower a hummer it becomes a plow.


I saw that movie in a "no tell" motel once I think Linda Lovelace was in it


----------



## morbidmike

what???? tee hehehe


----------



## GothicCandle

netflix has a ton of movies, any movie you can think of I bet, and yet my mom still complains there are not any good ones....she wants a good one that's been made in the last 20 years...im not sure if there is one.........


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Bracing for our ungoldy 4th noreaster of the winter tomorrow into Friday, it's nice to know I can stay up as late as I want to watching movies tonight since I'm not going to school tomorrow.


----------



## scareme

Well I guess I'm back among the living again. Well, kind of. I'm back on the forum, and you guys are kind of like the living, aren't you? I've been back in the hospital since Fri., and my son finally brought up my lap top tonight so I could have contact with the real world. Hubby usually would bring it to me, but he's still in Guam. He should be back next week. I'm here for my asthma, and I have orders for morphine for pain. ???? Anyway I'm getting meals in bed and morphine. I'm a happy camper!


----------



## Spooky1

Glad to have you here scareme, hope they can get you asma under control soon.

Hope you folks in the Northeast get through the upcoming storm in one piece. We're going to miss the worst of this storm and are just due a few inches, but with lots of wind tomorrow.


----------



## debbie5

I went back and shovelled the rest of the driveway as well as a pee place for the dog. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.................


----------



## debbie5

Watch out for the meds, Scareme. When I was in last week, they tried to give me stuff I didnt even need or give it at wrong time (HElllllooo...I dont take an Ambien at 9am! And I dont NEED bloodthinner or stool softener!) Nurses were pretty harried on the floor I was on..scary at times.
Best of luck! Hope whatever is setting off your asthma stops buggin' you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got a show opening Friday night and everyone is worried about the snow. I figure I'll worry about it when it gets here and be prepared to wear snow boots in the orchestra pit


----------



## Draik41895

scareme said:


> Well I guess I'm back among the living again. Well, kind of. I'm back on the forum, and you guys are kind of like the living, aren't you? I've been back in the hospital since Fri., and my son finally brought up my lap top tonight so I could have contact with the real world. Hubby usually would bring it to me, but he's still in Guam. He should be back next week. I'm here for my asthma, and I have orders for morphine for pain. ???? Anyway I'm getting meals in bed and morphine. I'm a happy camper!


What?! hes in guam?! might you have missed me talk of my trip to guam? why is he there?is it awesome?

So...im sewing a platypus together, all we need now is his eye, and Hes Aaalllliiiiiiiiiiiivvvveeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 25th is....
* Let's All Eat Right Day
* National Chili Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 25 is also Pistol Patent Day.

Samuel Colt invented the pistol and received Patent #138 for it on this day in 1836. The patent was for the Colt Revolver with a rotating chamber containing six bullets.


----------



## Spooklights

Hauntiholik said:


> February 25th is....
> * Let's All Eat Right Day
> * National Chili Day


I already blew the "Let's Eat Right Day". I guess I'll stick with celebrating National Chili Day.

Oh, and Scareme; If you're still in the hospital, remind them that it's National Chili Day, and also that they are required to serve you cake because it's your birthday. Hope you can get home soon; that would be a good birthday present!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I need an oscilloscope. Anybody near me have one that I can borrow? The tesla coil board needs tuning.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here comes the really bad winds and the start of phase 2 of the noreaster....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Johnny Thunder said:


> Here comes the really bad winds and the start of phase 2 of the noreaster....


In the news, some areas fear they will ge getting two feet of snow:


----------



## morbidmike

aaah the ole 2 foot joke priceless LOL


----------



## Death's Door

So far in southern NJ the snow has not been sticking to the ground or the roads. It's been snowing all day. I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Zurgh

We had a visitor today. I had just gotten home, & was working on some props, when we heard a noise. My wife thought it crying baby. Turns out it was a lost kitten. We checked its' tags and her name was Shu Shu. We called her owners & left a message. She appeared to be a purebred Himalayan, recently bathed & groomed, but very dirty. Seemed too nice to be an outdoor cat. She also seemed to be in heat. So we gave her food, water, & a litter box out in the garage. This drove my cat NUTS.:googly:

Anywho, the owner called us back & it turns out that she is an indoor only cat, they recently moved here from Germany, and little Shu Shu is an escape artist. The Kitty is safe at home & no longer keeping me from prop production. A happy end for all but my cat....He wanted to eat the kitten. He also wants to eat my neighbors Chocolate Lab or any other animal. I keep the world safe from him. Or him safe, I'm no longer sure. 
Below, little Shu Shu.


----------



## morbidmike

you should have shot it and then checked the tags and called the people ....you can do that if you yell it's comeing right for me!!!!although it's kind of cuuuuuuuuu......cccccc....cutttttt na forget it


----------



## Zurgh

I had to stop production of props for the kitty. Its cute attack was too much, my defences were useless. 

I had to give my shirt to my cat, off my back, because it smells like Shu Shu. He would not leave me alone until I did.


----------



## GothicCandle

Sims are stupid. I was playing The Sims 2 a few minutes ago and one of my sims died of hunger. grrr. I told her to eat! but no, she had to go hold the baby, feed the baby and change the baby. Dude! The baby was fine! SHE could have lasted until you, the mommy, and only adult in the house, had had a snack. Eat SOMETHING and THEN take care of the baby. But noooo you felt you just haaaaaad to ignore my warnings and now look, you died, left the baby allllll alone while dad was at work and he came home to find his wife dead and his baby girl taken away by the social worker. Will you listen to me!!!! grrr. I'm so glad I save my game just a few minutes before so I could begin the game again before she died. but grr she just does not learn! Why does life have to be so hard! wake up, go to work, come home, bath, eat, feed the baby, change the baby, bath the baby, have some fun, have some social inter-action, sleep. it doesn't seem that hard, and yet my Sim keeps forgetting two key things they must do, sleep and eat.


----------



## debbie5

"I had to give my shirt to my cat, off my back, because it smells like Shu Shu. He would not leave me alone until I did. "
__________________
Good thing the cat's name wasn't Sh*t.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, Gothic and Debbie!!


----------



## Zurgh

The kitten did reek..... of cat shampoo.

I did notice the owner didn't stay very long, I wonder if my zombie dummy had anything to do with that..... The one I leave by my front door outside.....


----------



## Bone Dancer

Kinda makes you wish you could have heard the conversation when they got home with the cat. "Did you see that, a dead body right next to the door, what kind of people are these".
I still have a ten foot tall spectre in the middle of the dive way, kinda looks good with all the snow around it.


----------



## morbidmike

why do we keep talking about living cats??? we only like dead things around here let's keep it on track people (wanna be moderator mike) this is my new title now to find some theme music to go along with it ,I'm thinking about kill em all by metallica....If I have offended any cat lover's than good I'm doing my job hahahah....now back to banning people!!!


----------



## fick209

LOL Mike


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 26th is...
* Carnival Day
* For Pete's Sake Day
* Tell a Fairy Tale Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> February 26th is...
> 
> * Tell a Fairy Tale Day


Once upon a time there was a guy named Morbid Mike. He wanted to be a moderator. He worked and worked and studied and studied so he could be a good moderator someday. All the people in the village laughed at him and said "You will never be a moderator, you silly man".

Poor Mike was very sad when his friends laughed at him. He went home and sat alone in his room, thinking of all the hard work and studying he had done to become a good moderator. "Why do they laugh at me?" he said aloud. "I only want to do good and be helpful to those in need of guidance. I wish someone would believe in me".

Suddenly, a beautiful white figure appeared before him, surrounded by a shining aura of gold. "Who are you?" Mike cried, trembling in fear. "I am Hauntiholik, Fairy Queen of the Kingdom of Moderation. We have been observing you and have seen how hard you have studied and worked, and I am here to grant your wish to become a moderator".

"Oh great Queen, if you could do that for me, I will ever be your servant and promise on my life to always be a good moderator", said Mike as he knelt humbly before her with head bowed.

Smiling, the lovely Hauntiholik drew a silver wand from her robes. As she raised the wand and opened her mouth to recite an incantation...BOOM!

A portal opened and Zombie-F appeared surrounded by flames and cigar smoke. Pulling a bottle of beer from his pocket, he smote Mike up side his head. "I am Emperor of the Kingdom of Moderation, and only I may choose those who serve us. Now go get me another beer".

"Dammit", muttered Hauntiholik as Zombie-F took a puff of his cigar. "Almost got one past you". And Zombie-F smiled and said "Want some of the beer?".

THE END


----------



## The Creepster

Wow...I guess I will put my ballerina outfit back in the dresser


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## The Creepster

Oh boy who hasn't....Ahhh flashbacks


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

have the 1st batch of chicken broth and vegetables in the pressure canner...16 more to go.


good one Roxy!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Yesterday I went to the dentist to have work on the right side of my mouth done. At 2am I wake up will killer pain in the left side of my mouth. I think he missed.

Two vicodins later and it still feels like Creepster just hit me with a ball peen hammer in the mouth. Try not to fall asleep before the dentist calls you back. Try not to fall.........ZZZZZZzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Dark Star

Can a penny be worth anything if you can't buy anything for a penny?


----------



## GothicCandle

I'm not really why this boxed "soup" is marketed as "soup" but it makes a very good sauce for this stir fry. cashew carrot ginger "soup" ftw? Yum.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I now have one less tooth.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Devils Chariot said:


> I now have one less tooth.


Did you take one out and use it for a prop?


----------



## The Creepster

Devils Chariot said:


> Yesterday I went to the dentist to have work on the right side of my mouth done. At 2am I wake up will killer pain in the left side of my mouth. I think he missed.
> 
> Two vicodins later and it still feels like Creepster just hit me with a ball peen hammer in the mouth. Try not to fall asleep before the dentist calls you back. Try not to fall.........ZZZZZZzzzzzzzz.


I am way cheaper then any DDS...plus you get to pet kitty cats while I work



Devils Chariot said:


> I now have one less tooth.


Teeth are overrated my friend.....swing on by we can find you one from my collection that I am sure will fit if your feeling self conscious about your smile...just wash it off first cause I can't remember which tooth is from whos mouth:googly:


----------



## The Archivist

Mike, you might appreciate this. I have a neighbor whose dog is named Brick. It's short for Dumb as a Brick. I THINK its a pitbull. Anyway, this dog has been known to raid the garbage for no apparent reason, tear up his own bedding while running around barking like mad only to stop and look up at you with a puzzled expression on his face as if to say,"Honestly, Dad! I have no idea what happened!"

But the funniest thing is that Brick's "Daddy" has a chain link fence between his yard and the neighbor. The neighbor has a cat which loves to saunter back and forth behind the fence. You'd think that after nearly 7 years living there, Brick would learn to hit the brakes before hitting the fence...:googly:


----------



## GothicCandle

The Archivist said:


> Mike, you might appreciate this. I have a neighbor whose dog is named Brick. It's short for Dumb as a Brick. I THINK its a pitbull. Anyway, this dog has been known to raid the garbage for no apparent reason, tear up his own bedding while running around barking like mad only to stop and look up at you with a puzzled expression on his face as if to say,"Honestly, Dad! I have no idea what happened!"
> 
> But the funniest thing is that Brick's "Daddy" has a chain link fence between his yard and the neighbor. The neighbor has a cat which loves to saunter back and forth behind the fence. You'd think that after nearly 7 years living there, Brick would learn to hit the brakes before hitting the fence...:googly:


Once, a friend was leaving our house and I was standing talking to them in the door way, My dog saw a cat, ran between my legs, out the door, across the street and about 10 feet down the street, I of course instantly had begun chasing her and yelling at her to come back. Once she reached that ten feet down the street mark she stopped, looked at me and seemed to have a look of "Huh? where am I?" and she nicely walked to me and I picked her and took her in the house.


----------



## morbidmike

The Archivist said:


> Mike, you might appreciate this. I have a neighbor whose dog is named Brick. It's short for Dumb as a Brick. I THINK its a pitbull. Anyway, this dog has been known to raid the garbage for no apparent reason, tear up his own bedding while running around barking like mad only to stop and look up at you with a puzzled expression on his face as if to say,"Honestly, Dad! I have no idea what happened!"
> 
> But the funniest thing is that Brick's "Daddy" has a chain link fence between his yard and the neighbor. The neighbor has a cat which loves to saunter back and forth behind the fence. You'd think that after nearly 7 years living there, Brick would learn to hit the brakes before hitting the fence...:googly:


my goofy mutt's do this all the time or squril's and rabbit's they had a rabbit cornered last year and the boxer just kept licking it and barking at it what an attack dog I have ....but when it comes to my wife he's way more viscious we ordered pizzia one night and the delivery guy was at the door and chopper was next to the lil woman ,the 2 liter slipped and my wife and him went to catch it ,well chopper got the guy he didnt bite him but he did have his whole hand in his mouth and was clampped down to where he couldnt get it out...moral of the story don't come to my house if your hands smell like pizzia hahahahaha


----------



## debbie5

HEy FE..tellme 'bout this pressure canner thng..U can CAN soup base!!?? I tried to PM you but got a reply that your PM's are full...I heard about water bath canning (jams, jellies), but what is PRESSURE canning?


----------



## debbie5

Anyone ever have the medial collateral ligament in their knee repaired?? (ligament on inner side of knee)


----------



## The Archivist

Anyone know what the direct number for Time2Dive is? I'm worried about him and his family with this tsunami thing going on right now? If any moderator or ZombieF is paying attention, please call...


----------



## The Archivist

On a lighter note, who says we can't post pics of naked breasts on this site?


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Archivist said:


> Anyone know what the direct number for Time2Dive is? I'm worried about him and his family with this tsunami thing going on right now? If any moderator or ZombieF is paying attention, please call...


Sorry TA but that's not information that we have.


----------



## IMU

debbie5 said:


> HEy FE..tellme 'bout this pressure canner thng..U can CAN soup base!!?? I tried to PM you but got a reply that your PM's are full...I heard about water bath canning (jams, jellies), but what is PRESSURE canning?


We use to pressure can a lot when we had a bigger garden. Similar to water bath canning, except you need a pressure cooker.










Pressure canning is the only method recommended safe for canning low-acid foods.

Hope this helps a little with your question debbie5.


----------



## fick209

Yep, a pressure cooker is what you need


----------



## Devils Chariot

I posted this from a mac running windows 7...coool.


----------



## IMU

llama llama duck!


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 28th is...
* International Sword Swallowers Day
* Open That Bottle Night
* Public Sleeping Day
* National Tooth Fairy Day
* Floral Design Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I'm going to open a bottle of wine tonight in honor of the holiday


----------



## Spooky1

We did open a bottle of wine to celebrate "open that bottle night"


----------



## Hauntiholik

I opened a bottle of tequila.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yep, IMU is right...another thought is it also cuts the time down too!


debbie5 said:


> HEy FE..tellme 'bout this pressure canner thng..U can CAN soup base!!?? I tried to PM you but got a reply that your PM's are full...I heard about water bath canning (jams, jellies), but what is PRESSURE canning?





IMU said:


> We use to pressure can a lot when we had a bigger garden. Similar to water bath canning, except you need a pressure cooker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pressure canning is the only method recommended safe for canning low-acid foods.
> 
> Hope this helps a little with your question debbie5.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ah.....you be careful Honey!


Hauntiholik said:


> I opened a bottle of tequila.


----------



## slightlymad

ah tequila the creator of lost nights and bad decisions


----------



## debbie5

Hmm..presssure canner. I mean, a whole NEW CROP of baby squirrels are gonna be popping out any day now, and hitting the pavement under car tires.....FREE MEAT!

LOL...JK!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Here it is almost midnite and it's still 32. Heat wave!!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

Why must the songs you get stuck in your head ALWAYS be annoying!!! I caught myself humming the "Barney" theme song yesterday. WHY??? That makes noooo sense!!!!


----------



## IMU

A Goth Kitty! MEEEOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## morbidmike

she's like 13 yrs old IMU you pre-vert thanx to Roxy Blue and the awsome story about me I had that dream the other day!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for having a good sense of humor, too, MM


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 1 is:

National Pig Day 

Peanut Butter Lovers' Day 


Combine the two and pig out on peanut butter


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow had a migraine that lasted for 1 1/2 days, but I am starting to feel better. I have some catch up house work to do when I get home from babysitting. I couldn't even go on the computer because the light from the monitor hurt my eyes. Anyway just glad to be feeling better and I'm sure the people that get migraines can relate. They STINK!!!!!


----------



## IMU

I'm just being .... A PIG! It IS March 1st!  Besides, who says I'm not 13?


----------



## debbie5

"ear whicks?" the bug is called an earwig...hmm...

(yawwnn) Up at 6 am to oversee the 12 year old's shower & clothing. Seems she has an adversion to being clean lately & its grossing me out. No depression or reason; just lazy. I dont understand rinsing off only & then put on yesterday's clothing....yig! So I have to put on The Evil Mother hat & make sure she's clean. 

Dr. Spock never mentioned 80% of the stuff parents deal with.


----------



## debbie5

THAT GIRL IS 13!!??

Get thee to a nunnery!

I'm not too prudey about kids clothing, but her "girls" need to have a few more inches of hiding space!

YIKES! I'm sure most guys don't care a whit about how smart she is..LOL.


----------



## Devils Chariot

IMU said:


> A Goth Kitty! MEEEOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!


i concur - hubba bubba


----------



## Spooklights

They don't make 13 year olds like they used to.


----------



## GothicCandle

MissHannahMinx who is the "goth kitty" in the video is 21 years old. Not sure why y'all think she's 13....but y'all are still perverts ether way lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Full Name Weapon" - LOL, and it's true, too You always knew you were in big trouble when your mom or dad used your full name.


Haunti calls them "ear worms", so you know that's the REAL name of those stick-in-your-head songs 'cause she would never make stuff like that up


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> "Full Name Weapon" - LOL, and it's true, too You always knew you were in big trouble when your mom or dad used your full name.
> 
> Haunti calls them "ear worms", so you know that's the REAL name of those stick-in-your-head songs 'cause she would never make stuff like that up


my mom uses three names for me, none of which are my real names lol. When she is seriously annoyed she calls me "Christine" and when she is playfully annoyed she calls me "Matilda"(she calls anything annoying Matilda, that's why I call my 6ft skelly Matilda) and everyone normally calls me "Crissie" even though my first name is really "Christina" but I hate that. Though often mom calls me "Christine" when she's talk about me(annoyed or otherwise)

Names are odd. I have a big name book, I think names are extremely interesting.


----------



## IMU

GothicCandle said:


> MissHannahMinx who is the "goth kitty" in the video is 21 years old. Not sure why y'all think she's 13....but y'all are still perverts ether way lol.


I will NEVER apologize for being a "GUY" &#8230; thank you very much &#8230; and thanks to MissHannahMinx, for being herself!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The "guy" comment reminded me of this Old Spice manmercial:

http://www.youtube.com/user/oldspic...=CJXQ78i3mKACFd1L5Qod0GpRgg#p/u/0/owGykVbfgUE


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> The "guy" comment reminded me of this Old Spice manmercial:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/oldspic...=CJXQ78i3mKACFd1L5Qod0GpRgg#p/u/0/owGykVbfgUE


"The man your man could smell like"

LOL

that was funny. I had never seen that.

"Anything is possible when your man smells like a man and not a lady. I'm on a horse."


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What did youeat 1 1/2 days ago??


Joiseygal said:


> Wow had a migraine that lasted for 1 1/2 days, but I am starting to feel better. I have some catch up house work to do when I get home from babysitting. I couldn't even go on the computer because the light from the monitor hurt my eyes. Anyway just glad to be feeling better and I'm sure the people that get migraines can relate. They STINK!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Was able to get 12 pints of potatoes canned today.


----------



## GothicCandle

can openers have an evil plot to annoy people.


----------



## morgan8586

I wish things were differnet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> can openers have an evil plot to annoy people.





morgan8586 said:


> I wish things were differnet.


Somehow I feel there's a story behind both of these statements Gothic's is probably light-hearted and amusing. Morgan, I hope yours is not sad


----------



## Hauntiholik

Morgan - put down the JD and give your buddy JT a call.


----------



## The Creepster

nothing like that "new" wound smell....


----------



## debbie5

Migraine= "What did youeat 1 1/2 days ago?? "

I gave hubby a special "gift" for his birthday (heheheh....snicker) and it left him with a 2 day migraine. When his doctor asked what might have triggered the migraine, he made no admissions....

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh...It's good to be Queen.


----------



## Draik41895

morgan8586 said:


> I wish things were differnet.


hhhmmm I was previously unaware Differnet was a word....


----------



## Spooky1

Long days at work and no time to sneak onto the forum. Doesn't look like things will change for the next month or so. Guess it's better to be too busy, than not busy enough.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Somehow I feel there's a story behind both of these statements Gothic's is probably light-hearted and amusing. Morgan, I hope yours is not sad


yes, I suck at using can openers. Electric ones never work and the other hand powered ones hate me. My mom and I were making dinner and I was opening cans of veggies to put in soup and I opened them all but the stupid green beans decided to make the opener jump a teenie bit or whatever so that it had an indented but still fully connected piece of metal attaching the lid so you can't open it. When I tried it again with the can opener just went over it because it had pushed the metal down too far for it to cut it. Therefore can openers are evil.


----------



## morbidmike

I sometimes ponder on the thing's I dont have ....and should be thankful for the things that I do have ....but my things are old and I want new like a bank vault combo cracker dealie whopper.....every day is a special gift meant to spend wisely.....and peanutbutter gets hard if not sealed properly


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 2 is 2 Old Stuff Day. According to holidayinsights.com, "Old Stuff Day is not a day to do the same old stuff. Rather, it's a time to recognize the boring nature of your daily routine, and make some exciting changes. Find new and different activities, projects, and hobbies. Attend an event. Do something, anything, different."

I think I will get rid of some old stuff hanging in my closets and buried in the dresser drawers


----------



## Spooky1

Hope you don't think I'm "Old Stuff" Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Hope you don't think I'm "Old Stuff" Roxy


Seeing as how you're younger than I am, it might be prudent for me to consider you forever youthful:kisskin:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

canning potaotes again today


----------



## The Creepster

why does electricity taste funny...and ammonia does not work well as a emergency eye wash station


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, The Creepster is back in all his glorious weirdness


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, The Creepster is back in all his glorious weirdness


Yes....so don't forget to fill your rubber works with cottage cheese:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ahhhh, so that's what I fell in my galoshes...?


----------



## The Creepster

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> ahhhh, so that's what I fell in my galoshes...?


 that or your Leprosy is getting a little out of hand..or foot, I mean


----------



## GothicCandle

why, why, why must my computer hate me so much. I never did anything to it. A teacher once told me they thought I was one of those rare people that have a high enough magnetic field to mess with computers. I was the only student in their class where the computer refused to work perfectly every single time I sat down in front of it.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## The Creepster

Who says you cant make your problems go away by lighting them on fire


----------



## GothicCandle

The Creepster said:


> Who says you cant make your problems go away by lighting them on fire


yes but when you do that you just cause a whole mess more of trouble from the police.


----------



## morbidmike

today is a new day to reak havoc among the mortals what a glorious day indeed


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 3rd is...
* I Want You to be Happy Day
* National Anthem Day
* What if Cats and Dogs Had Opposable Thumbs Day
* Bonza Bottler Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> March 3rd is...
> 
> * What if Cats and Dogs Had Opposable Thumbs Day


I think The Creepster's cats DO have opposable thumbs and they're the ones who have been posting under his name


----------



## The Creepster

GothicCandle said:


> yes but when you do that you just cause a whole mess more of trouble from the police.


No..not if your smart....



RoxyBlue said:


> I think The Creepster's cats DO have opposable thumbs and they're the ones who have been posting under his name


Yes...my kitty cats do have thumbs you can not be this insane and have average kitty cats

BAM...I give you the pimphand of Lord Humongous


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whoa, that's impressive, Creepster!

Looks like I might finally be able to switch to a 72 hour pay period (unpaid day off every other week). It means a 10% cut in pay, but I think having the extra time is going to be well worth it. It also means I will need to be a bit more efficient during those 4 day weeks:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Whoa, that's impressive, Creepster!
> 
> Looks like I might finally be able to switch to a 72 hour pay period (unpaid day off every other week). It means a 10% cut in pay, but I think having the extra time is going to be well worth it. It also means I will need to be a bit more efficient during those 4 day weeks:googly:


Does that mean the house will get dusted more often?  :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Does that mean the house will get dusted more often?  :googly:


Don't count on it:devil::jol:


----------



## morbidmike

means you won be able to afford a house and will be forced to live in a box downtown with a pickle jar for a bathroom and a parka for a bed teee hehehehe


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> means you won be able to afford a house and will be forced to live in a box downtown with a pickle jar for a bathroom and a parka for a bed teee hehehehe


Wow, you mean we'll be able to upscale?:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

yep living high on the hog as hillbilly's say it I think!!...aww who the hell know's


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Whoa, that's impressive, Creepster!


Lord Humongous is what is called a "4 wheeler" poly...he has thumbs on both his front paws and a extra set of dew claws on each of his rear legs...lots of nails of that boy big sharp nails....Fury is a poly on the front only a "2 wheeler" and Bruno is just a big kitty that has no extra toes he said he don't need em....for he is Bruno


----------



## Bone Dancer

So, is it to early to start stressing about my costume for this year. They always seem so to be a last minute thing and I hate that.


----------



## Hauntiholik

If you start now BD you shouldn't "stress" about it. You have plenty of time....if you start NOW!


----------



## The Archivist

GothicCandle said:


> YouTube- Evil Catchy Songs!
> 
> Why must the songs you get stuck in your head ALWAYS be annoying!!! I caught myself humming the "Barney" theme song yesterday. WHY??? That makes noooo sense!!!!


Is THIS what you look Gothic Candle???!!! Awesome!! Jk. 

Actually, with the problems you've been having with can openers and computers I think you need a REALLY big hug! My suggestion is to grab a teddy bear and go to town with the hugging!!


----------



## The Creepster

looking at the sun through a magnify glass creates a familiar smell


----------



## debbie5

YYYaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnn.


----------



## The Creepster

What a night....I think I need some more


----------



## morbidmike

I think the creepster is not taking the pills I sent him any more he's going back to his old ways .......thank goodness


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 4th is....
* Hug a GI Day
* Holy Experiment Day
* National Grammar Day
* International Scrapbooking Industry Day


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

apple pancakes...big hit, Joseph ate the whole thing!


----------



## fick209

I announced to everyone at work this morning that the business will be closed tomorrow and whoever wants to can come with me to the Fargo/Moorhead Red River area to volunteer in the sandbagging efforts. Last spring was record breaking floods and is expected to be about the same this year. Anyone who comes with to help will be paid for a full 9 hr day, otherwise you have the day off without pay. Only 2 people said they would come with to help, everybody else said they don't feel the need to help because they don't know anybody there and don't really care what happens to the towns. I'm pretty disappointed with their attitude, but I know I'll sleep good tomorrow night knowing that I was able to help a community who is going to be in some serious trouble in a month.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that *IS* disappointing fick....I'm a little surprised too!


----------



## The Creepster

If you want things to get done I recommend jabbing with a pointy object...the solar plexus is a good starting point then work you way to the...well I don't want to give away all my secrets


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a sad commentary on how alienated from one another we've become as a society, Fick. Good for you and your two co-workers, though - the spirit is not entirely dead


----------



## Warrant2000

Blasted song stuck in my head..."she goes, errr...caress me down..."


----------



## debbie5

Everytime I see your name,Warrant..all I can sing in my head is:

"Heaven isn't too far awaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...aaa.aaaayyyyy..."

Thanks for the ear worm.LOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Three more shows this weekend, and then my schedule will open up so I can think about starting on a prop or two Or maybe I should clean the house


----------



## SPOOKY J

The DMV examiner says "has your father (I'm a Jr.) ever lived in NC?" No. "Well it looks like you have a relative with your name living here." No I don't. "Yes you do, my computer says so." My family tree says No. Hmmm, did I get cloned or something? Who in the world would clone me? I know me, I'm the last person I would clone. What if I am the clone? " Sir.......Sir.......Joseph are you OK?" Yes...Sir. "Trust me son the DMV is never wrong, I think you should double check your family." "Have a nice day, and drive safe." I need a nap!


----------



## The Creepster

Time to go and see if I can do what I think is plausible as long as gravity is still on Hiatus


----------



## fick209

I love living in a small town and how word about thing spreads so quickly. It started with me telling emplyees we are traveling an hour to Fargo & helping sandbagging efforts, only 3 of us were willing to help others out, but I sent an e-mail to all contractors we work with, had 31 of us by 3 this afternoon. Principle of the school called me earlier tonight, he had 100 kids signed up ready to go tomorrow morning. He just called me back, another 75 kids want to help, buses and bus drivers will be provided. That's 200 people helping complete strangers, I am THRILLED


----------



## The Creepster

I just can't poke fun at that.....DAMMIT quit with all the humanitarian stuff


----------



## Spooky1

fick, that's great. I'm glad to hear there are still some folks who have some empathy for their neighbors. I think what you're doing is great. Good luck with the sand bagging.


----------



## morbidmike

great job fick way to get things moving I would bestow the haunt forum peace prize to you but I'm only a wanna be moderator lol.......congrats on a job well done


----------



## debbie5

Can't wait til your employees hear that 16 year olds have more "uumph!' than grown adults. Great job...your new name is Catalyst.


----------



## GothicCandle

I moved my computer to my room. yay. now I can watch movies or listen to music and not have mom tell me to turn it or put head phones on cause she's trying to sleep or watch t.v.


----------



## debbie5

I just found a small bag of strawberry-peanut M&M's in the back of the pantry..do you hear that sound!!? It's ANGELS SINGING!! 
How did Good Fortune know that it's almost midnight, I can't sleep and have a hormone craving for a tiny bit of sweetness!!?? AMEN! M&M's never tasted so good!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just had some spicy nacho cheese Doritos, and now the angels won't come NEAR me


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> I just had some spicy nacho cheese Doritos, and now the angels won't come NEAR me


lol. We went shopping today. Which reminds me I'm starving...

They make DIET orange crush!!!! I was so excited! I had no idea there was ANY diet crush and this makes me very happy since I use to drink a ton of it as a teen but stopped since I found out it's 320 calories for one bottle. Yay!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

I got the day off today........what shall I get into todayspend some money or finish a side job and make some money .....Hmmmmm does anyone have a coin?


----------



## GothicCandle

morbid mike said:


> I got the day off today........what shall I get into todayspend some money or finish a side job and make some money .....Hmmmmm does anyone have a coin?


I've got quite a few pennys. not sure how many. maybe like 50$ worth.


----------



## morbidmike

thank you gothic candle that is quite a collection of penny's you have there,,, my dad save quarters in a huge jar and when it's full it has ecxactly 1500.00 dollars in it then they use it for thing's for the house they want like new carpet or someting like that I wish I could live like that no debt and pay cash for everyting what a stress free life that would be


----------



## debbie5

I live like that!
Not stress-free, but at least no credit card stress...


----------



## morbidmike

so do I but I do have 2 vehical payments and a house payment


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 5th is....
* Multiple Personality Day ** No it isn't. Yes, it IS! No it isn't!" **
* National Salesperson Day
* World Day of Prayer


----------



## RoxyBlue

I pray no salespersons will call me today


----------



## The Creepster

But I have this exclusive offer for you....its the original Creepster meal deals....for just $200 a month I will sell you a proven system that is guaranteed!!!!! This is no ordinary food, its food that has been processed into a almost no nutritional value state.....but wait theres more you will loose weight...but sadly its going to be all mostly muscle, bone, and water loss...not fat.... because you unfortunately have to exercise and have a proper intake of nutrients to become healthy and loose fat.....so what do you say.... you ready to join the millions who are ignorant and end up gaining their weight back and then some? ACT NOW:googly:


----------



## debbie5

The world needs fat people. Where else would you get your Soylent Bacon...??

Every thin person is a fat person, waiting to blossom!


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> I pray no salespersons will call me today


I like to annoy them when they call; I usually ask them if I can still buy something if I'm going bankrupt. Or I ask them if they'd rather speak to my cat. They generally hang up while I'm yelling for the cat to come to the phone, and they don't call back. My husband, on the other hand, just tells them he's dead. My whole family has a skewed sense of humor, and we love to torment the sales callers.


----------



## The Archivist

I usually like to respond to salespeople who call in by answering the phone with, "Federal Bureau of Investigation Los Angeles, Phone Fraud Division. How may I help you?" Line goes dead within seconds.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> The world needs fat people. Where else would you get your Soylent Bacon...??
> 
> Every thin person is a fat person, waiting to blossom!


you knew i couldn't keep silent when seeing this post, now did you!?

i love that quote. my personal favorite would be "don't ask a thin person where to eat...if they knew they wouldn't be so skinny!"

or this one

"once you go thick you won't want a stick" lol hahaha...


----------



## The Creepster

The buffet is now open...bring your snuggie


----------



## morbidmike

queen says fat bottom girls make the rockin world go round


----------



## fick209

morbid mike said:


> queen says fat bottom girls make the rockin world go round


Damn it!!! Now I want to listen to good old Queen and can't find my CD


----------



## morbidmike

you need to be working on that mosuleum fick not looking for cd's


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## morbidmike

saw the new alice in wonderland in 3d very cool.. amazing what they can do with grapix these days and what a great mind tim burton has


----------



## The Creepster

olive loaf is bread in a can


----------



## morbidmike

why dont we have beer flavored dried cranberrie's


----------



## GothicCandle

morbid mike said:


> why dont we have beer flavored dried cranberrie's


is there cranberry flavored beer???


----------



## IMU

GothicCandle said:


> is there cranberry flavored beer???


----------



## debbie5

Why can't we make a good fake bacon??
Other than Kevin, that is....

("EVERYBODY CUT FOOT LOOSE!" bowdawowwow...)


----------



## debbie5

Just imagine Gonzo dancing with his chicken sweetheart:






I love this...it's my theme song! watch for the doggie!


----------



## debbie5

Yes, Roxy, I know: its Camilla the chicken.

http://samsedershow.tv/archives/majorityreport/gonzo.gif


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

I watched "I Sell the Dead" the other night.
I enjoyed it, it was a good grave robbing gone bad!
I laughed, I cried, a part of me fell off...


----------



## GothicCandle

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> I watched "I Sell the Dead" the other night.
> I enjoyed it, it was a good grave robbing gone bad!
> I laughed, I cried, a part of me fell off...


I LOVE that movie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So awesome!!! I can't find it at any store *sad*


----------



## IMU

No rain or snow and it's 55+ and sunny today! It's a good day to wash the winter off of the vehicles!


----------



## morbidmike

thats what I did today just my truck though but then I got tired


----------



## The Creepster

morbid mike said:


> thats what I did today just my truck though but then I got tired


You need more of those Mc Donalds highly nutritional nuggets and Mc wraps


----------



## debbie5

SHUT UP Creep!! LMAO.


----------



## morbidmike

thanx creep now I'm hungry for some healthy Mc donalds


----------



## Spooky1

We went for some tasty chicken wings tonight. McDonalds isn't our thing.


----------



## The Creepster

nothing like the smell of a bloated corpse....


----------



## fick209

The Creepster said:


> nothing like the smell of a bloated corpse....


Damn it...quit calling be bloated, I only had a couple beers:googly:


----------



## GothicCandle

Seriously, stop joking silly boy. be nice to your "mom"

LOL

failbooking.com ftw


----------



## IMU

fick209 said:


> Damn it...quit calling be bloated, I only had a couple beers:googly:


He didn't say Freakishly Short Bloated Corspe! LOL


----------



## morbidmike

yeah you lil munchkin chill out before I stuff you in a dresser drawer


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 8 is:

Be Nasty Day (everyone picking on Fick just did that:googly:)

International (Working) Women's Day


----------



## debbie5

LOL...be nice to short people!! You can use them as end tables...


(set a beer on their head.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of short people, here's a young Randy Newman playing one of my favorites:


----------



## morbidmike

short people are good for many things like cleaning crawl spaces and attic's and use them for cleaning your duct work in your house if there is not a cat availiable they can also get to them hard to reach places under you cubbord's


----------



## The Archivist

I'm at the library right now, and I've just gotta say that in their overzealous desire for privacy on the computers, the librarians have put up these polarized viewblockers on the monitors. The only problem with them is they block even my viewing! I have to get right up close and try to shield the light from my eyes just to barely make out whatever I'm trying to read.
Also, whatever happened to librarians enforcing the no-noise rule? So far since I've entered the place, its gotten noiser. Several kids are having a fit over something and the parents aren't doing a damn thing about it. I want to go over to them and tell them to remove their brats but I don't have the time to get into a fight cause my WW meeting starts soon. Believe me, I would like nothing better than to physically knock some sense into these idiots. 
I have a firm belief that if everyone had to take an intelligence test before having kids (both written and practical) there would be a LOT less dumbasses taking up space!

I'm getting off my soapbox right now. I promise.
I'm getting too worked up. I need a hug. Anyone wanna give me a hug?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Nope.


----------



## GothicCandle

was talking to my friend just now about movies and i asked if she knew who vincent price was, she said no, who is he? and i said "He's as famous as boris karloff and bela legosi and she replied "who are they?"

why!!?? apparenly my friends need an education in classic horror.


----------



## Zurgh

Hauntiholik said:


> Nope.


I see your "nope" & raise you a manly "NO".....


----------



## morbidmike

Hauntiholik said:


> Nope.


I'v never seen a 1 word answer on this thread but I like it short and sweet and to the point LOL


----------



## debbie5

Why?


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 9 is Panic Day. A little over a month until individual tax returns are due and only 235 days until Halloween - start to panic, folks!!:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

panic day .....hmmmmm I think I could use that to my advantage


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

*Running aroud in circles*
The sky is falling!!!
The Sky Is Falling!!!!
THE SKY IS FALLING!!!!

Whew!! Glad that's out of the way - good for another year!


----------



## debbie5

(stabbing Chick Little with a fork & feeding him to AL Gore.....)


----------



## The Creepster

Thats the kinda things dreams are made of......


----------



## fick209

Panic day huh, not quite there yet but I'm sure I will be at the end of the week. I have 30+ sets of blueprints on my desk to bid out each bid takes approx. 4 hrs...guess I know what I'll be doing at home the next couple nights, oh joy


----------



## The Creepster

fick209 said:


> Panic day huh, not quite there yet but I'm sure I will be at the end of the week. I have 30+ sets of blueprints on my desk to bid out each bid takes approx. 4 hrs...guess I know what I'll be doing at home the next couple nights, oh joy


 HahahahhaHHHhahHAhahaHAHA


----------



## Spooky1

I have a quick cure for panic day. It's called Crown Royal night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I have a quick cure for panic day. It's called Crown Royal night.


My honey sounds like a boozer (which he's not)


----------



## The Creepster

Yeah professional Tune'ers drink Gin...I am insulted


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

grilled cheese and green beans tonight...keeping it simple.


----------



## The Creepster

if a tree falls on someone does it matter


----------



## IMU

Mumsillybabba, mumsillybabba yeah yeah yeah


----------



## GothicCandle

The Creepster said:


> if a tree falls on someone does it matter


depends on who it is.


----------



## scareme

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> grilled cheese and green beans tonight...keeping it simple.


What time is supper? I'll be there.


----------



## Spooky1

We had Butter Chicken tonight, yummy!


----------



## The Creepster

Is that just a dozen sticks of butter in a chicken shape?


----------



## morbidmike

got stuck on 2nd shift again I hate my job ......but it is employment so i'll keep it for awhile


----------



## Bone Dancer

I remember doing second shift. Very hard to do anything else during the day. 

Getting some rain tonite, that should help get rid of some more snow.


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 10th is....
* National Blueberry Popover Day
* Learn What Your Name Means Day
* Harriet Tubman Day
* First Paper Money Issued
* International Day of Awesomeness
* Middle Name Pride Day
* Mario Day
* Registered Dietitian Day
* Salvation Army Day
* Telephone Day
* Jupiter Effect Day


----------



## morbidmike

debbie5 said:


> Why?


you would have to take it farther wouldnt you


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> March 10th is....
> 
> * Learn What Your Name Means Day


My real name is Celtic/Gaelic in origin and, according to behindthename.com - "means "pretty" from the Scottish word bonnie, which was itself derived from Middle French bon "good". It has been in use as an American given name since the 19th century, and it became especially popular after the movie 'Gone with the Wind' (1939), in which it was the nickname of Scarlett's daughter".

"Roxy" is American in origin and means "rosy", according to one site. On behindthename.com, we have "Latin form of Ρωξανη (Roxane), the Greek form of the Persian or Bactrian name Roshanak which possibly meant "bright" or "dawn". This was the name of Alexander the Great's first wife, a daughter of the Bactrian nobleman Oxyartes. In the modern era it came into use during the 17th century. In the English-speaking world it was popularized by Daniel Defoe, who used it in his novel 'Roxana' (1724)".


----------



## IMU

*IMU*:


The act of owning and defeating someone military when the odds are against you.

i miss you


----------



## The Creepster

Mine says ... under construction...what ever that means...I think its a publicity stunt


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> *IMU*:
> 
> 
> The act of owning and defeating someone military when the odds are against you.
> 
> i miss you


It could also be shorthand for "I am you", which is kind of surreal


----------



## The Creepster

Mail boxes are the spawn of SATAN...they must be stopped...wheres my umbrella


----------



## Spooky1

My name means Twin .... does that mean I have an evil twin out there somewhere?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spooky1 said:


> My name means Twin .... does that mean I have an evil twin out there somewhere?


Or is it that you have a good twin out there somewhere.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> Or is it that you have a good twin out there somewhere.


No, I'm pretty sure I married the good twin


----------



## Bone Dancer

I kinda think you did too.


----------



## Devils Chariot

morbid mike said:


> i'v never seen a 1 word answer on this thread but i like it short and sweet and to the point lol


zing!


----------



## The Archivist

So Haunti, what does your name mean (real and your screenname)? My real name comes from Ireland and according to the baby name book I read once, it means gentle, and humble. I guess that would be me...of course I am an Aspie, which tends to make us docile anyway (unless something stirs us up).

As for Archivist, I really don't think there's a name translation for that one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ever sense a disconnect when you see something?

Haunti's name means "Woman of Great Power and Knowledge Who Has No Fear of Kicking Butt and Taking Names of Ne'er-Do-Wells":googly:


----------



## IMU

I just thought it meant HOT!


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> I just thought it meant HOT!


Ha, you just landed on the list of "ne'er-do-wells"!:googly::devil::jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

My name means "destructor of man".


----------



## IMU

<comment deleted>


----------



## The Creepster

Blah Blah Blah....wheres my Ball-peen


----------



## IMU

<comment deleted>


----------



## Zurgh

I thought Hauntiholic & RoxyBlue meant something along the lines of "Forum Goddess of great power"... am I consulting the wrong book?

The Creepster is welcome to my sledge, masonry, or ball-peen hammers. That is, if you can't find yours.


----------



## Spooky1

Bone Dancer said:


> Or is it that you have a good twin out there somewhere.


Mmmmm, I do have a moustache and beard, and have a plan to rule the world. You could be right.  :googly:


----------



## The Creepster

Spooky1 said:


> Mmmmm, I do have a moustache and beard, and have a plan to rule the world. You could be right.  :googly:


get in line buddy....it forms way back there

for the ones that are a little slow


----------



## IMU

<comment deleted>


----------



## morbidmike

my name means one like god so eat that you dirty fiends muhahahahahahahahahah

morbid means....... happy to see and cause pain who's first how about destructor of men???? wait she help's me with my computer ignorance


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh said:


> I thought Hauntiholic & RoxyBlue meant something along the lines of "Forum Goddess of great power"... am I consulting the wrong book?


No, you're quite right and your translation is absolutely correct:googly:

No fighting, IMU and Creepster:jol:


----------



## morbidmike

yeah you naughty boys....my money is on creepster....sorry pirate boy


----------



## Zurgh

My Latin sucks, but I was sure that's what I got from "Liber Ivonis"... AKA the Book of Eibon. There is something here about morbid mike, too! Something about "Dark powers" and... What does "Et du est Tuti Fruti zed" mean? I don't get it!!!


----------



## IMU

It's not worth it ... have fun and enjoy yourselves ... bye


----------



## morbidmike

yeah we scared IMU away he's probably curled up on the poop deck sucking his pirate thumb muhahahahahah being mean is the only way to go!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 11 is:

Johnny Appleseed Day - go plant some seeds

Worship of Tools Day - a day made for the dedicated haunt builder


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Tools!!!!!!!!!

While I enjoy learning to use them, it's _much _better to watch Mr. W use them. 

I'm so slow, he winds up finishing projects just to save time.


----------



## Zurgh

Here is a catchy little diddy from 100 Monkeys called Keep Awake.

http://lookcdn.s3.amazonaws.com/100monkeys/2009/100-Monkeys-Keep-Awake.mp3


----------



## debbie5

If I still owe $400 for the remaining balance on my tooth's cap, yet the cap is killing me (I think there's a cavity next tooth over the doc missed) do I PAY the remaining balance, or hold it til he fixes the cap or finds out what's wrong? I'm so honest that I want to pay him, yet I wonder...I've gotten screwed so many times being honest & moral.

And LOL at Zurgh's song...


----------



## The Creepster

I can fix your tooth..... Just don't move, I might miss if you do


----------



## GothicCandle

Zurgh said:


> Here is a catchy little diddy from 100 Monkeys called Keep Awake.
> 
> http://lookcdn.s3.amazonaws.com/100monkeys/2009/100-Monkeys-Keep-Awake.mp3


I'm scared to listen to that....who knows what sort of horrific noise might be heard at the most unexpected moment.

*Edited after a quick google search:*

Are you a twilight fan???
*
Edited after listening to the song:*

That is pretty amusing, Ah Dark comedy = the best kind.

*Edited to add:*

I wonder if they got their name from the scientific theory...hmmm. Good name for a band if you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Zurgh

My lovely wife sent me that song.


----------



## GothicCandle

Zurgh said:


> My lovely wife sent me that song.


ah. does she have plans to leave you for a tall, blond, good looking doctor with several sons and daughters who love to go camping?

SPOILER(sorta):

of course all the charactors are paired up by the end of the series, and Carlise always was, but who knows, there are many "harry potters" in the world. could there be one real Carlise cullen? oh a fan girl can dream....lol


----------



## The Creepster

Is it not just for breakfast anymore


----------



## morbidmike

what is going on here ????.......oh nothing good........where are the clouds today?.......why cant I put the sun in my pocket with my old debit receipts?........frankly Scarlet I dont give a damn...... what in tarnations is my slinky doing in bed at this hour?


----------



## GothicCandle

morbid mike said:


> what is going on here ????.......oh nothing good........where are the clouds today?.......why cant I put the sun in my pocket with my old debit receipts?........frankly Scarlet I dont give a damn...... what in tarnations is my slinky doing in bed at this hour?


You put the clouds there by mistake. You should know why you can't put the sun in you pocket. Sun kills vampires so im not sure why you want to try. and give you slinky a rest, she has school tommarrow!


----------



## The Creepster

I wonder if they have Bruce Lee press on nails....that would be cool


----------



## Kaoru

Wish I had more time for make and takes. This years been so crazy busy lately. Don't even have time to chat.  Hope I get more time tomorrow.


----------



## debbie5

Guess I'm paying for the tooth...half of the half that is left to pay.
ANd BTW- I now fit into a pair of khakis that I haven't worn since before #2Demon was born..so 7 years.....YAY!
Pass me another cup of soup, please....


----------



## Zurgh

Hey debbie5, doctors, dentists, & other professionals are human, too (OK, most are). They (more often than you might think) make mistakes and will not or cannot admit it... Check into the possibility...


----------



## morbidmike

someone check on debbie she's melting.....mmmeltinggggg......mmmmmeeeellltinnnngggg ...bad thing about the pants is their outta style now na...nana...na....nananana


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 12 is:

Girl Scouts Day 

Plant a Flower Day - a little early to plant a flower outside, but we may start some pumpkin seeds soon

And don't forget - for the US and Canada, daylight savings time starts this weekend. Turn those clocks AHEAD one hour and don't stay up partying too late Saturday night, 'cause you'll pay for it on Sunday morning


----------



## debbie5

Zurgh, prob is I am all too well aware of dentists & docs who make mistakes. I went to THIS dentist to fix a cap that wasn't made right by my *last* dentist. That's the rub: I am honest & pay what I owe, but feel if I pay him in full, he wil have no impetus to fix the problem. That's a possibility.


----------



## The Creepster

Along with "plant a flower day" I will sing-a as I plant-a, about-a the Sun-a and a nice set of Bun-a's on the women-a's:devil: WOOF!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Creep, you are an odd duck:googly:

We missed a great photo opportunity this morning as we were walking the dog. There was a large vulture feeding on a deer carcass a few feet from where we take our walk. He started waddling away from the carcass on an intersect path with us (probably not intentional, but he was looking over his shoulder at us and that skewed his direction). He finally took off and lit on a branch right over our heads. Pretty cool - and he was a HUGE bird.

The dog was much more interested in the dead deer than the bird. No accounting for tastes.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I find this kinda funny....
Yesterday I looked out the window to see 4 large birds of prey circling in the air above a 24 Hour Fitness.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> I find this kinda funny....
> Yesterday I looked out the window to see 4 large birds of prey circling in the air above a 24 Hour Fitness.


LMAO, okay, now THAT's funny!:googly::jol:

Unrelated to birds of prey, if you ever have stopped-up sinuses, try eating a good Indian curry meal. That will make your nasal passages open up in no time.


----------



## morbidmike

I like olives' ......birds ate my dog......you better not be talking to me I will slap the taste outcha mouth.......why dont I get any respect see what it means to me


----------



## The Archivist

Actually Roxy, if you can afford it, Wasabi is guaranteed to blow out your sinuses no matter how bad they're clogged.

Gonna go see Alice in Wonderland 3D today. Should be interesting. Wish I knew someone "interesting" enough to take along for a date.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Archivist said:


> Actually Roxy, if you can afford it, Wasabi is guaranteed to blow out your sinuses no matter how bad they're clogged.


That's what happened to me the first time I tried wasabi at a sushi restaurant. Some of my co-workers from work were there and I asked one of them if it was hot and he said "Not very", so I popped a chunk of it into my mouth. It was a painful experience, to say the least, and yes, if I'd had clogged sinuses, they would have been immaculate by the time I recovered from the burn:googly:

The guy who said it wasn't very hot had no problem eating wasabi in quantity. I think his mouth was lined with asbestos fireproofing.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

was able 2 more cctv bids through...wish this could be a steady thing and do a couple a month.


----------



## Hauntiholik

New beer tonight..."GUBNA Imperial IPA". Had to try it because on the back it says "Give the GUBNA a Harrumph. Harrumph."


----------



## Hauntiholik

muuuuuch too hoppy for me. Onto Crown Royal now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> muuuuuch too hoppy for me. Onto Crown Royal now.


Spooky1 would approve of your choice of Crown Royal

I'm off to make some hot cocoa and then settle in for an evening of watching classic horror movies (thanks to JT for posting the heads up on TCM's line up tonight)


----------



## The Creepster

Amateurs...ewww my booze is too boozy...HA:googly: you will never be able to party with Creepster...wheres my hammer its Friday and time to go try out a few new ideas


----------



## morbidmike

I want some booze I'm gonna break into the lil ladys wine here soon


----------



## Jack Reaper

Wine???
Wine???
Haunters don't drink.....wine...


----------



## trishaanne

My granddaughter decided to put on "lipstick" today. Her dad came back into her room and found her like this.....

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31174112&id=1273911334

Too bad the lipstick she chose was magic marker...hehehe
Just for the record, this did NOT happen on grandma's watch...she wasn't here today!


----------



## debbie5

Can't see page, Trish. 

I can only imagine some lovely, black, Sharpie lips..LOL!


----------



## debbie5

Chocolate chip cookie dough...raw. Gimme some.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Can't see page, Trish.


Yep. You have to have an evil facebook account to see the picture.


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 13th is....
* Jewel Day
* Ear Muff Day
* National Open an Umbrella Indoors Day
* Good Samaritan Involvement Day
* Genealogy Day


----------



## The Creepster

What a great day...sun is shining, blue sky's...went on a 6 mile run and now going to go for a ride....hurry up spring!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Snow is gone out of the yard. Time to get the tombstones out.


----------



## The Archivist

Tried to donate blood today. Unfortunately the vein that gives the best just collapsed. 
Interesting note though, the hall that I was in to donate, was also hosting a cheer competition. It sounded like little girl Marine boot camp. Funny to listen to. 

Weather around here is perfect 70* with high puffy clouds in the distance and bright overhead sunlight. A perfect day just be outside. Apparently everyone was. Plenty to see. As a result no one can drive worth a damn!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's raining like crazy here - 2 to 4 inches expected this weekend, so that should clear the rest of the snow and give us some localized flooding

Spooky1 and I did our part today to stimulate the local economy - bought a new lawnmower, new pair of walking shoes and some violin accessories for me, windshield wiper blades for his car, and oil filters and an air filter for my car. Tomorrow we go up to Aberdeen to take his parents out to dinner for their March birthdays. This is what comes of having a free weekend:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

I think there is a water shortage.....because that can be the only explanation of someone wearing that much perfume/cologne Peee-uuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## debbie5

If it smells like cologne, leave it alone....


----------



## Zurgh

Don't sweat the petty & don't pet the sweaty (unless you are into petting the sweaty)...


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Sunday paper has been getting smaller and now costs 50 cents more. Somehow that just seems wrong


----------



## debbie5

My butt is getting smaller, but my price hasn't changed..


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 14th is....
* Pi Day & Albert Einsteins Birthday
* National Potato Chip Day
* Save a Spider Day
* Learn About Butterflies Day
* International Ask a Question Day
* International Fanny Pack Day
* Check Your Batteries Day
* Daylight Saving Time


----------



## Bone Dancer

"Check Your Batteries Day", Now that's funny.


----------



## The Creepster

Ever get the feeling you lost a hour somehow.............WEIRD


----------



## morbidmike

i have to wear a fanny pack today I prefer a man purse!!


----------



## The Archivist

Just finished a test piece for laying down one message and applying a second layer in GITD paint for another message. I think it looks pretty good. When I remember I'll post pics.


----------



## morbidmike

what a good feeling I finally got my labor-a-tory cleaned and everything where I want it and the basement too what a relief to have it done


----------



## Hauntiholik

homemade banana cream PI yumm-o


----------



## morbidmike

I wan some banana cream pie all I have is german chocolate cake which is yummy too!!!


----------



## The Archivist

I wonder if, in celebration of Pi day, I could find any Pi girls. I think I'll check the Math and Physics Depts here at CSUN. :devil:


----------



## Zurgh

Pi/8 = c


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> muuuuuch too hoppy for me. Onto Crown Royal now.


I raise a shot of Crown Royal in a toast to you Haunti.


----------



## The Archivist

Spend all day on the Net and dinner at In N Out. Life is great. But would be wonderful if I only had a job. (Last part to the tune of Scarecrow's song "If I only had a brain.")


----------



## Spooky1

Pi day and National Potato chip day! Now I'm hungry, I must snack now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Pi day and National Potato chip day! Now I'm hungry, I must snack now.


What, and after that lovely dinner at the Bayou!?!?:googly::jol:


----------



## The Archivist

Now, now you two. No fighting...<wags finger>


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Archivist said:


> Now, now you two. No fighting...<wags finger>


Believe it or not, in nearly 22 years of marriage, we have never had a fight.


----------



## The Archivist

That's cool.


----------



## The Archivist

Anyone ever go back to the beginning of this thread? Some of the early topics are interesting.

Still in GC, but no one wants to chat. Poor me.


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 15th is....
* Panic Day
* National Workplace Napping Day
* Buzzard Day
* Everything You Think is Wrong Day
* Peeps Day
* True Confessions Day
* Dumbstruck Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

I confess that I hate those little yellow Peeps


----------



## debbie5

(gasp!) ROXY MARIE BLUE! GO TO YOUR ROOM THIS **INSTANT** YOUNG LADY!


Sacrilege.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know you're in trouble when a mother calls someone by all three given names

I don't know where that Marie part came from, though...


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Hauntiholik

The best thing about peeps is watching them expand in the microwave


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> The best thing about peeps is watching them expand in the microwave


Not as much fun as putting a....nevermind


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> The best thing about peeps is watching them expand in the microwave


For those who've never seen that:


----------



## Spooklights

Oh no! It's the mutant zombie Peeps!


----------



## Spooky1

Radiation + Peeps = Night of the Peeps or Attack of the 50 ft peeps.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Radiation + Peeps = Night of the Peeps or Attack of the 50 ft peeps.


Also:

"THEM! Peeps"

"The Peeps from 20,000 Fathoms"

"The Peeps That Came from Beneath the Sea"

"The Peeps that Challenged the World"

Speaking of Peeps, the Washington Post has run a Peeps Diorama Contest for the last four years in this area. Check out pictures of some previous winners:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/gallery/2009/04/10/GA2009041001969.html


----------



## The Archivist

Here's what I'm thinking now. That dumba$$ with the lousy Hindi music is back and again refuses to turn it down. I'm thinking of strangling the jerk with his own headphones jack! Then I'm thinking of requesting that Creepster send me a set of his best hammers to really get creative with the reconstruction job to send a message to others that feel it necessary to play their music so loud that everyone has to listen to it.


Snort.

You know what? Murder is really easy to get away with, you just have to be creative and careful about where you dump the body. :devil:


----------



## morbidmike

tragedy I missed my roller chair when I went to sit down which inturn flew into my new props I'm working on and broke the feet off 2 of them but the faces are ok and the feet were not done yet so I'm very happy I didnt do more dammage


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're lucky you didn't crack your tailbone as well, Morbid. You can't fix that with papier mache


----------



## morbidmike

no but I can fiberglass and paint it hahahaha


----------



## The Creepster

Mine has always had a crack...how do you drop the kids off at the pool with no crack?


----------



## Devils Chariot

I have been taken hostage by Battlefield Bad Company 2. I am powerless against it. I'll try to get on here in between 5 hour gaming stints.

uh-oh..enemy infantry spotted.


----------



## The Creepster

Devils Chariot said:


> I have been taken hostage by Battlefield Bad Company 2. I am powerless against it. I'll try to get on here in between 5 hour gaming stints.
> 
> uh-oh..enemy infantry spotted.


Hey DC what platform are you playing on? Also GOD OF WAR III is coming out tomorrow and R.U.S.E. in a little over a week Maybe we should take over


----------



## debbie5

Huh? Didja say something? I was in a dungeon in World of Warcraft & wasn't paying attention...


----------



## debbie5

Roxy- some of those Peep dioramas were amazing...and frightening to see how much TIME some people put in to them! Yikes!


----------



## The Creepster

debbie5 said:


> Huh? Didja say something? I was in a dungeon in World of Warcraft & wasn't paying attention...


Dungeon Hmmmm you sure that your in World of Warcraft?


----------



## debbie5

(typing with my toes)

Ummm...I dunno. It's so **dark** in here....


----------



## The Creepster

Well I could turn a light on..but wheres the fun in that?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

The Creepster said:


> Hey DC what platform are you playing on? Also GOD OF WAR III is coming out tomorrow and R.U.S.E. in a little over a week Maybe we should take over


GOW III *Drool*


----------



## debbie5

yawwwwwwn


----------



## The Creepster

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> GOW III *Drool*


YES....go check out R.U.S.E it looks cool as well



debbie5 said:


> yawwwwwwn


 oh yeah? I guess you won't want to play then:googly:


----------



## debbie5

You are slaves to your testosterone!

LOL....


----------



## The Creepster

And lots of other things that I am not permitted to discuss because it will incriminate me


----------



## debbie5

Oh..it's okay..we are TOTALLY off the record here.....no one is looking.


----------



## The Creepster

LOL you sure I am getting the sneaky suspicion that others can see what I am typing


----------



## debbie5

Nah. That's just the booze talkin'.


----------



## GothicCandle

"The Birdcage" is such a funny movie. I should buy it on DVD. Did y'all know they made VHS with widescreen?! I didn't until I saw this copy of "The Birdcage" at a flea market.


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Creepster said:


> Hey DC what platform are you playing on? Also GOD OF WAR III is coming out tomorrow and R.U.S.E. in a little over a week Maybe we should take over


I am playing PC, but on a Mac. I still need to wrap up Call of Duty World at War and Sniper Elite, then lets see there is doom3, which I haven't finished after 4 years because it scares me to play at night, Half-Life 2 I finished, but I still have episode one and episode 2 + portal to finish. Ghost Recon 2 and Rainbow Six vegas aren't finished yet.

People, stop giving me video games for xmas. I know I ask for them, but don't do it, don't buy em.

Geez, quake 4?! I havent even started that one.

Fun Fact: I looked up my stats for battlefield 2, precursor to bad company 2, and I spent more than 500 hours playing it.:googly:


----------



## GothicCandle

Devils Chariot said:


> then lets see there is doom3, which I haven't finished after 4 years because it scares me to play at night,


and you call yourself a haunter.


----------



## debbie5

I can't play the game if Life cuz it scares me....
In real life, I drive a little pink plastic car, and we are all little peg family....


----------



## Zurgh

*Game results "The little white lie game"*

When life gives you Insomnia, do something...


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Roxy- some of those Peep dioramas were amazing...and frightening to see how much TIME some people put in to them! Yikes!


They are impressive and so much fun to look at. Amazing what you can do with little lumps of sugar and oil


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh, you are officially demented:googly:


----------



## Zurgh

Thanks!


----------



## debbie5

So much insanity..so little meds....


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 16 is:

Everything You Do is Right Day 

Freedom of Information Day


----------



## debbie5

Isn't EVERY day "Everything You Do Is Right" day?


Righteous!


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Isn't EVERY day "Everything You Do Is Right" day?


Only for some people:jol:


----------



## morbidmike

67 degrees out and sunny white people wearing white wife beater's and they are white'er than the wife beater NASTY!!! only gothic people should be that white


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was going through some old family emails and found this little gem called "Words Women Use":

FINE - This is the word women use to end an argument when they feel they are right and you need to shut up. Never use "fine" to describe how a woman looks; this will cause you to have one of those arguments. 

FIVE MINUTES - This is half an hour. It is equivalent to the five minutes that your football game is going to last before you take out the trash, so it's an even trade. 

NOTHING - This means "something", and you should be on your toes. "Nothing" is usually used to describe the feeling a woman has of wanting to turn you inside out, upside down, and backwards. "Nothing" usually signifies an argument that will last "Five Minutes" and end with "Fine" 

GO AHEAD (With Raised Eyebrows) - This is a dare, one that will result in a woman getting upset over "Nothing" and will end with the word "Fine" 

GO AHEAD (Normal Eyebrows) - This means "I give up" or "do what you want because I don't care". You will get a "Raised Eyebrow Go Ahead" in just a few minutes, followed by "Nothing" and "Fine" and she will talk to you in about "Five Minutes" when she cools off. 

LOUD SIGH - This is not actually a word, but is a non-verbal statement often misunderstood by men. A "Loud Sigh" means she thinks you are an idiot at that moment, and wonders why she is wasting her time standing here and arguing with you over "Nothing" 

SOFT SIGH - Again, not a word, but a non-verbal statement. "Soft Sighs" mean that she is content. Your best bet is to not move or breathe, and she will stay content. 

THAT'S OKAY - This is one of the most dangerous statements that a woman can make to a man. "That's Okay" means that she wants to think long and hard before paying you back for whatever it is that you have done. "That's Okay" is often used with the word "Fine" and in conjunction with a "Raised Eyebrow". 

GO AHEAD - At some point in the near future, you are going to be in some mighty big trouble. 

PLEASE DO - This is not a statement, it is an offer. A woman is giving you the chance to come up with whatever excuse or reason you have for doing whatever it is that you have done. You have a fair chance with the truth, so be careful and you shouldn't get a "That's Okay" 

THANKS - A woman is thanking you. Do not faint. Just say you're welcome. 

THANKS A LOT - This is much different from "Thanks." A woman will say, "Thanks A Lot" when she is really ticked off at you. It signifies that you have offended her in some callous way, and will be followed by the "Loud Sigh." Be careful not to ask what is wrong after the "Loud Sigh," as she will only tell you "Nothing"


----------



## Hauntiholik

Been there and it's all true. Sometimes I substitute "Nothing" with "can I kill you now".


----------



## RoxyBlue

The guys I work with have been the recipients of "Fine" and all three variations of "Go Ahead" on more than one occasion


----------



## morbidmike

I like "what ever" and "I dont care" and my favorite I hear alot is "your an ass" hahahaha


----------



## The Creepster

Mail carriers really enjoy getting blasted by a air cannon hidden in the mail box:googly:


----------



## GothicCandle

Zurgh said:


> When life gives you Insomnia, do something...


I'll bring my camera!!!

I use to have a poster that hung on the outside of my bedroom door that was a menu to "The RoadKill Cafe" it was pretty cool. A cousin of mine was over while I was at school and when I came home it was missing. Being that this cousin is famed for being a bit of a brat I'm positive she destroyed it. Made me very annoyed, wish I still had that poster.


----------



## debbie5

A fav expression in our house is:"What did you just say?"
Which means, you better NOT say what you just said, ever again. 

And another is: "Don't buy me anything for (my birthday, our anniversary, etc)." This translates to:"Money is REALLY tight so I don't want flowers, but a nice marianated porterhouse that you grill for me would be super cool. "

And lastly: "You're kidding me, right?"
Translation: "You have amazed me YET AGAIN with another act of your profound and depthless stupidity. You will never learn".


----------



## GothicCandle

owww why the heck is chap stick spicy???? Since when do they make spicy chap stick. And what's worse is they don't label it as such. Owww. not good for a lip with a small cut on it.


----------



## Bone Dancer

There is also:

Just a minute --- which averages about 12 min.

What ever --- this is a hard one and depends on how the person listening has used it.
For me it can mean "no worries", "I'm fine with that" or "which ever, I'm
fine with either option"


----------



## Bone Dancer

And as a side note, I have learned the hard way that typing something lacks all the tone of voice and body language the helps to define what you were saying and can end up with a total misunderstanding. It's like talking with good friends or talking to people you don't know.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> And as a side note, I have learned the hard way that typing something lacks all the tone of voice and body language the helps to define what you were saying and can end up with a total misunderstanding. It's like talking with good friends or talking to people you don't know.


You're on the money about that one. That's one of the reasons we use those emoticons. That way I can say "You're a big butthead" add a "", and everyone knows it was meant in fun.

It's along the lines of what one of the Blue Collar comedians said about adding the phrase "bless her/his heart" to any statement, as in "She has a face that would stop a clock, bless her heart". Takes the sting out of it:googly:


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> You're on the money about that one. That's one of the reasons we use those emoticons. That way I can say "You're a big butthead" add a "", and everyone knows it was meant in fun.
> 
> It's along the lines of what one of the Blue Collar comedians said about adding the phrase "bless her/his heart" to any statement, as in "She has a face that would stop a clock, bless her heart". Takes the sting out of it:googly:


I read a story once a long while back about a person who was in the south, they were new there. This person got in an argument with a women she met and the women said "Well, God bless you." at the end of it and the person replied back "Bless you." and the women got really really mad and said "Why are you insulting me?!" and the person was confused "I didn't insult you." and the women said "Yes you did. Bless you doesn't mean bless you it means you're an idiot." and the person replied "You use God's blessing as an insult?" and the woman got embarrassed. I can't remember where I heard/read that story from though.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

mmmm, Feta cheese good!!!
mmmm, Yes , definitely a Feta Fan!


----------



## morbidmike

I love jobs that pop up after 5 pm freaking butt hole's ugggg


----------



## debbie5

Your butt hole popped **UP**!!??
Better go see a doctor 'bout that one, bub.


----------



## The Archivist

From what I've read of the conversation between the sexes of what a phrase means to the other side, makes me glad that the only "people" I want to associate myself with are animals and props. (Typing with you folks doesn't count) Animals don't have subtlties, they either like you or they don't and I shouldn't have to explain props...


----------



## Hauntiholik

It was 70 degrees today so I cleaned up part of the yard when I got home. OWIE!


----------



## RoxyBlue

"I bent my Wookie" - LOL!


----------



## The Archivist

Sounds like a problem Roxy. 

I know we're not allowed to discuss politics but has anyone else noticed how gray Obama is getting? He's been in office for only a year and a half roughly but looks really old. I've heard that some jobs make you feel really old at times, but wow!

Took a walk today, found a lot of great stuff that could be used for my haunt but my dad forbade me from taking it on the basis that it would be a fire hazard and other supposedly possible code violations...  

These are the days when I really wish that I could afford a house with a decent yard...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gray hair isn't a political topic, so you're probably okay there, Arch

Personally, I'm a fan of gray hair on men - gives them that distinguished look My former dentist used to dye his hair sometimes with one of those "just for men" type hair dyes, and it always ended up with a strange rusty look to it. He looked infinitely better with his natural gray/white hair.

I, of course, have been going gloriously gray for years and am quite happy with the color on me. It contrasts nicely with my youthful features:googly:


----------



## The Archivist

I would've figured that you do a wild color...say blue.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only the dogs are blue - which happens to be my favorite color


----------



## debbie5

I saw a side by side comparion story where they showed how presidents look like they age 10 years in only 4.


----------



## The Creepster

Everybody knows that the dice are loaded.....


----------



## Zurgh

Quit paying me to load em' & I'll stop!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I wish a roving band of yard care people would stop by and clean and rake my yard.

It would have to be for free though.


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 18th is....
* National Biodiesel Day
* Supreme Sacrifice Day
* Goddess of Fertility Day
* Awkward Moments Day
* Forgive Mom and Dad Day
* Absolutely Incredible Kid Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

A little humor for the day:

Once there was a little boy who lived in the country. The family had to use an outhouse, and the little boy hated it because it was so hot in the summer and freezing cold in the winter and stank all the time. 

The outhouse was sitting on the bank of a creek and the boy was determined that one day he would push that old outhouse straight into the creek.

One day after a spring rain, the creek was swollen so the little boy decided today was the day to push the outhouse into the creek. He found a large stick and started pushing. Finally, the outhouse toppled into the creek and floated away.

That night his dad told him they were going to the woodshed after supper. Knowing that meant a spanking, the little boy asked why.

The dad replied, "Someone pushed the outhouse into the creek today. It was you, wasn't it, son?" 

The boy answered yes. Then he thought a moment and said, "Dad, I read in school today that George Washington chopped down a cherry tree and didn't get into trouble because he told the truth."

The dad replied, "Well son, George Washington's father wasn't in that cherry tree".


----------



## The Creepster

Silly boy...he should have finished the job and BURNED IT TO THE GROUND MUAHHAHAHAHAH....cleansing is key:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

I am having a day just like this.....I LIKE IT:googly: more kool-aid PLEASE


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, that's like a blast to the 60s past, Creep - it's almost Peter Max-ish.

I wish I had a pinball machine like that


----------



## Spooklights

Roxie, my coworkers loved that joke.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooklights said:


> Roxie, my coworkers loved that joke.


I have fond googly memories of the outhouse at my grandmother's home in Vermont. It was a two seater, although there was never more than one person at a time in it Definitely not the place to spend a lot of time in on a hot summer day.


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Man, that's like a blast to the 60s past, Creep - it's almost Peter Max-ish.
> 
> I wish I had a pinball machine like that


I just picked up a new machine....Tales from the Crypt to go with Fun House and Kiss


----------



## debbie5

Ahhhh..outhouse memories! When the wind blew jjjuuussssssttt right, you got an interesting sensation..."back draft". And WATCH OUT for the wasps' nest up in the corner!! YIKES! My grandmother had a two seater too...I guess the kids used it to keep each other company. Tho' I can't imagine anyone stayed in there for long, with all the cabbage and whole wheat bread they ate...


----------



## Zurgh

Time for yard work! My lawn no longer has the consistency of a peat bog. My garden needs some clean up, so I can grow my mutant attack veggies. I have seen my best garden pest control providers buzzing about, the wasp/yellow jacket. Lookin' more & more like spring!


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 19 is Poultry Day. Let's all do the Chicken Dance!


----------



## Hauntiholik

AHHHHHHH EAR WORM!!!!!

March 19th is....
* National Chocolate Caramel Day
* Poultry Day
* Act Happy Day 

Time to act happy people!


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Man, that's like a blast to the 60s past, Creep - it's almost Peter Max-ish.
> 
> I wish I had a pinball machine like that


Here's a song I always liked from 1991 that was a bit 60's retro.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another ear worm version:






I'd rather have the chocolate caramels


----------



## morbidmike

I hate being happy when I get that happy sensation I hit my hand with a hammer to keep it real


----------



## Zurgh

Epic yard work fail! I mow grave "plots" for my tombstones into my lawn for Halloween. So I thought I'd try out a new pattern for 2010, to see how it looked.









But I broke the pull cord to the mower before I could finish mowing...










Now I have a few choices. I can try to repair the existing cord, or get a new cord replacement, or spend a few hours repairing the old push mower.
Any way I go, I won't get to finishing the front lawn today. The neighbors already know I'm nuts, but even I think it's a bit early to start decorating... Um, it's an Easter graveyard? Hmmm...:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

I'd just duct tape it yep thats the ticket


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh said:


> ... Um, it's an Easter graveyard? Hmmm...:googly:


Tell them you're making a lawn checkerboard:jol:


----------



## The Archivist

Alice in Wonderland is still in theaters, tell your neighbors that in honor of the movie you've decided to put in your own chessboard...


----------



## Zurgh

The "plots" are 2 1/2' x 6', with 20" spacing in between...










I'm not too worried, I will have the mower fixed tomorrow. I'll start mowing for Halloween 2 months before, to get a good layer of growth on the "plots". If I started now, I'd have 3' grass hedges instead...

Besides, if I don't do something "odd" every now & again, they start to get a bit too curious... :ninja:


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

HA! That's great Zurgh! (I mean the lawn, not your broken lawn mower)
That reminds me of a time when I let the grass grow long - about 6 to 8 inches and then I mowed a bunch of trails in it for the kids to play pie in!
(for anyone scratching their head - Pie is a tag like game where you run around the paths in one direction only trying to tag the other players - we usually foot stomp the paths in snow in the winter)


----------



## nixie

Hello everyone! Our computer is back from the dead... We had a nasty virus, I tried to eliminate it myself, and in all my infinite (lack of) computer wisdom, ended up with over thirty viruses, worms, etc... We finally sent it off to someone who knew what they were doing. I missed everyone!! So glad to be back! I've been working on my Alice in Wonderland scene (crossing my no-gore line a bit with this one...) and some details for the interior of my gypsy wagon for the past couple months, still finishing up our God foresaken home improvement projects, and just keeping busy. Again, glad to be back!


----------



## fick209

Welcome back nixie Really looking forward to seeing your Alice in Wonderland scene


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 20th is:

International Earth Day 
Extraterrestrial Abductions Day 
National Quilting Day
Proposal Day

Today is also the first day of spring - we celebrated by doing yard work for about four hours this afternoon.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Got about an inch of snow last nite. It's gone now, but it was here long enough to make me feel ill.


----------



## The Archivist

BD, did you ever hear back from the chef friend on the lollipop question? I figured that since BBQ sauce has sugar and corn syrup in it, that if I boiled it then poured it into a mold and stuck into the freezer, it would work but I just need confirmation of some sort.


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome back Nixie.


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Spring Equinox to all!


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Archivist said:


> BD, did you ever hear back from the chef friend on the lollipop question? I figured that since BBQ sauce has sugar and corn syrup in it, that if I boiled it then poured it into a mold and stuck into the freezer, it would work but I just need confirmation of some sort.


The I think you'd have better luck using sugar, water, artificial smoke, and some seasonings, since lollipops get their hardness from the super saturated sugar mixture reaching a specific temperature. Just google candy making and you should find all you need.


----------



## GothicCandle

> http://crazythingsparentssay.com/page/45/
> Nan: WTF, well done.
> Me: What do you think WTF means.
> Nan: Wow Thats Fantastic.


this should be the new definition!!!

This store must be patronized by haunters.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wonder how severed hands and feet ever became back-to-campus essentials?:googly:

One dollar is a good price.


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 21st is....
* Fragrance Day
* National Single Parent Day
* Children's Poetry Day
* National Common Courtesy Day
* National Corndog Day


----------



## Hauntiholik

Does anybody else see the humor in this?
"Apple offering schools discounted 10-pack iPad bundles"
They really should have named it something else.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Does anybody else see the humor in this?
> "Apple offering schools discounted 10-pack iPad bundles"
> They really should have named it something else.


Must be for one of those all-girl schools. Oh wait, this is an _electronics_ device:googly:


----------



## Spooklights

You're right. I bet there were no women on whatever committee named this thing.


----------



## fick209

Anybody else watch the 1st episode of Discovery Channels new series LIFE last night?I thought it was awesome, even the snakes


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you liked the snakes, it must have been good, Fick

Missed it last night, but the ads for it looked fantastic. We might have to record the series.


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 22nd is....
* Goof Off Day
* World Water Day
* International Day of the Seal


----------



## The Archivist

Hauntiholik said:


> March 22nd is....
> * Goof Off Day
> * World Water Day
> * International Day of the Seal


* Goof Off Day - Now my third favorite day of the year after Halloween and my birthday in that order. :laugheton:

On a separate note, does anyone think I would get a standing ovation from the other library patrons if I were to cut the headphone cord from that idiot that always comes in to listen to his lousy Hindi craprock every day and way too loud?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Nope.


----------



## The Archivist

Didn't think so. But it would make me feel soooo good! :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok...getting my new garden area worked out, so much work.
I have much of the underbrush out, still have a handful of junk and dead trees to take out yet...but I'm getting there.
Look's like I WILL have a few pumpkins a growing this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're actually getting the rumbling of thunder here - there's no crying in baseball and no thunderstorms in March!!


----------



## scareme

Just got back from a week in Iowa, working on our house up there. The weather was great the whole time we were there, and snowed the day after we left. Good timing. When we got home the lawn needs mowing. Spring is here in OKC.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

did a little lawn work and had some fried chicken for lunch. I know i can't put a haunt up this year, so i want to put all my energies into have the best costume ever!


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Archivist said:


> Didn't think so. But it would make me feel soooo good! :devil:


No it wouldn't.


----------



## morbidmike

man the archivist cant catch a break around here LOL tough crowd (DING) round 2


----------



## Spooky1

Been too busy at work to get on the forum durning the day. At least I have a laptop now, so I don't have to wait for Roxy to get off the the other computer anymore here at home.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A little male/female humor for the evening:

WOMEN'S REVENGE

"Cash, check or charge?" I asked, after folding items the woman wished to purchase. As she fumbled for her wallet I noticed a remote control for a television set in her purse. "So, do you always carry your TV remote?" I asked. "No," she replied," but my husband refused to come shopping with me, and I figured this was the most evil thing I could do to him legally."


UNDERSTANDING WOMEN (A MAN'S PERSPECTIVE)

I know I'm not going to understand women. I'll never understand how you can take boiling hot wax, pour it onto your upper thigh, rip the hair out by the root, and still be afraid of a spider. 


MARRIAGE SEMINAR

While attending a marriage seminar dealing with communication, Tom and his wife Grace listened to the instructor, "It is essential that husbands and wives know each other's likes and dislikes." He addressed the man, "Can you name your wife's favorite flower?" Tom leaned over, touched his wife's arm gently and whispered, "It's Pillsbury, isn't it?


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> A little male/female humor for the evening:
> 
> WOMEN'S REVENGE
> 
> "Cash, check or charge?" I asked, after folding items the woman wished to purchase. As she fumbled for her wallet I noticed a remote control for a television set in her purse. "So, do you always carry your TV remote?" I asked. "No," she replied," but my husband refused to come shopping with me, and I figured this was the most evil thing I could do to him legally."
> 
> UNDERSTANDING WOMEN (A MAN'S PERSPECTIVE)
> 
> I know I'm not going to understand women. I'll never understand how you can take boiling hot wax, pour it onto your upper thigh, rip the hair out by the root, and still be afraid of a spider.
> 
> MARRIAGE SEMINAR
> 
> While attending a marriage seminar dealing with communication, Tom and his wife Grace listened to the instructor, "It is essential that husbands and wives know each other's likes and dislikes." He addressed the man, "Can you name your wife's favorite flower?" Tom leaned over, touched his wife's arm gently and whispered, "It's Pillsbury, isn't it?


lol. too funny.though the "understanding women (a mans perspective)" might be true for many women as well. lol. however, i did know a boy in highschool who covered his hand in very hot candle wax just to be able to peel it off once it cooled.


----------



## debbie5

Arch- all you have to do is walk over to the librarian and say **nicely* that the man in cubical #3 (or whatever) has his music so loud that you can't concentrate, and could she please ask him to turn it down?? I had to ask the librarian to do that once & the guy apologized as he didnt realize the sound leaked out so much. Either that, or bring in your own headphones that have thick, sealable cushions on the earpieces. (I have a pair of Koss ones from about 1990.).


----------



## morbidmike

I'd like to be a cowboy and ride the range roping lil doogie's


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 23 is:

National Chip and Dip Day 

Near Miss Day


----------



## fick209

RoxyBlue said:


> March 23 is:
> 
> National Chip and Dip Day
> 
> Near Miss Day


I nearly missed out on the chance to munch on some chips and dip today Actually, now I'm really craving some cheddar & sour cream ruffles


----------



## RoxyBlue

fick209 said:


> I nearly missed out on the chance to munch on some chips and dip today Actually, now I'm really craving some cheddar & sour cream ruffles


Or Fritos dipping chips and bean dip - yum!


----------



## nixie

just keep sewing, just keep sewing, just keep sewing, sewing, sewing.....


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> March 23 is:
> 
> National Chip and Dip Day
> 
> Near Miss Day


it is also
* National Puppy Day
* Toast Day
* World Meteorological Day
* American Diabetes Association Alert Day


----------



## debbie5

It's also take A Nap on the Couch day....

Oh, no..that's just in MY House...

it's rainy & pooie outside...perfect day to snooze. (yaawwwn)


----------



## The Creepster

When is "I have tried nothing and I am out of ideas day?"


----------



## debbie5

Creepster emailed me a picture of himself. He looks JUST like his avatar! Creepy....


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Creepster emailed me a picture of himself. He looks JUST like his avatar! Creepy....


He must like you best


----------



## debbie5

Nah..I'm kidding. But I DID see his pic on America's Most Wanted back in the 80's...or was it on the side of a milk carton??


----------



## fick209

I attempted welding some brackets at work earlier today, I don't think anybody will be asking me to weld anything for them again any time soon:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

debbie5 said:


> Creepster emailed me a picture of himself. He looks JUST like his avatar! Creepy....





RoxyBlue said:


> He must like you best


I like you both of you ladies  Just don't tell your husbands. I don't want to get into a whole "thing":googly:


----------



## The Archivist

debbie5 said:


> Arch- all you have to do is walk over to the librarian and say **nicely* that the man in cubical #3 (or whatever) has his music so loud that you can't concentrate, and could she please ask him to turn it down?? I had to ask the librarian to do that once & the guy apologized as he didnt realize the sound leaked out so much. Either that, or bring in your own headphones that have thick, sealable cushions on the earpieces. (I have a pair of Koss ones from about 1990.).


Tried that repeatedly. Either he's too stupid to comprehend that others don't like his choice in background noise or there's really something wrong with him. Everyday, he reads the exact same magazine and listens to the exact same song. I would say that he's nuts but then this IS Southern California.

Guessing from the responses I've gotten about my desire to cut his headphones jack that a few people around here (I won't name names) are rather straight-laced people... At least with Creepster, I know I have a kindred spirit in the desire to inflict SOME sort of damage...snort.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps what's "wrong" with him, particularly in light of the repetitive behavior, is he has different mental wiring like a few people around here (I won't name names, either). I have a friend who has Down's syndrome - a young man in his 40s - and we have the same conversations pretty much every time I see him. He is one of the happiest people I know, which is more than I can say for many people who have much more on the ball than he does.


----------



## Zurgh

Archivist, destruction of someone else's property is not very nice. Have you tried simply asking him to turn it down? 

Due to the litigious nature of Cali, have you considered that the librarian won't do anything, in fear of the library being sued for racism, discrimination, or some other BS?

You are in a PUBLIC place, if you are offended & can't get him to stop, then consider going without some little luxury or other & get what you need to get online at home. You can blast your music & post without pants, if that's your thing, & no one will care. Try that at your public library at your own risk.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You just reminded me of something, Zurgh. Have you ever seen those "No Shoes, No Shirt, No Service" signs on restaurant doors and wondered why they don't include "No Pants"?:googly:

And speaking of pants:


----------



## scareme

That does it. I was just getting ready to eat my chips and dip, and then I saw the rip in Spongebob's ****** tightys and now I"ve lost my appetite. Thanks Roxy for that mental picture I"ll be trying to get out of my mind the rest of the night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^

Count your blessings - there are probably worse people that could have been in that video:googly:


----------



## Zurgh

I great question I can't clearly, concisely, & cleanly answer, RoxyB. I will say that I have worn a kilt & was not refused service for not wearing pants. I have also not been denied services wearing a long tunic either...:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, now you reminded me of another, less savory thing - the image of a kilt-wearing man standing next to his car in a parking lot right outside a restaurant where Spooky1 and I had just enjoyed a fine meal. A breeze came along and we learned first hand what Scotsmen do NOT wear under their quilts - eeewwwww!:googly:


----------



## Zurgh

That wasn't me! No pics or vids, please!


----------



## The Archivist

RoxyBlue said:


> Perhaps what's "wrong" with him, particularly in light of the repetitive behavior, is he has different mental wiring like a few people around here (I won't name names, either). I have a friend who has Down's syndrome - a young man in his 40s - and we have the same conversations pretty much every time I see him. He is one of the happiest people I know, which is more than I can say for many people who have much more on the ball than he does.


I don't have a problem with a person's disabilities. Hell, I'm autistic myself!!


----------



## The Archivist

Zurgh said:


> Archivist, destruction of someone else's property is not very nice. Have you tried simply asking him to turn it down?
> 
> Due to the litigious nature of Cali, have you considered that the librarian won't do anything, in fear of the library being sued for racism, discrimination, or some other BS?
> 
> You are in a PUBLIC place, if you are offended & can't get him to stop, then consider going without some little luxury or other & get what you need to get online at home. You can blast your music & post without pants, if that's your thing, & no one will care. Try that at your public library at your own risk.


Yes, I've asked nicely to turn down the music, everyone around him has repeatedly. The reason, I've found why the librarian won't interfere is cause of "other" BS. From what I gather from the other workers, she's lazy when it comes to enforcing the rules.

I would love to have Net connection at home, but I can't afford it. It's not a matter of going without some little luxury or other because I DON'T have any luxuries! My checks from Unemployment go directly into rent. Food Stamps take care of my groceries. The only thing I consider a luxury is going to my parent's place to do laundry. I even have to ask my parents to loan me some gas money for my truck to go look for work. Even then I have to schedule an appropriate time. I would love to get a job that would pay enough so I can afford the basic necessities without having to be on Public Assistance but until then...

Now, I'm not angry at what we've discussed here, it takes a lot to **** me off. 

Now for the dare that I blast my music and surf the net without pants would probably get me arrested AND result in a shift of Earth's gravity.


----------



## Zurgh

The Archivist said:


> I don't have a problem with a person's disabilities. Hell, I'm autistic myself!!


High functioning autism, or the recently included aspergers perhaps? I do not see them as the same, BTW. Diagnosed by a qualified Doctor or yourself?

As for giving things up, do you pay a power or any other bill that you could cut back on? Do you have anything you own that has value to someone else? Do you have some time, could you perhaps collect recyclables & cash them in? There use to be 11$/month Internet providers out there.


----------



## The Creepster

I have a "for sale" sign for sale any takers?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thunder snow!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

extra money is fun to have


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tender crock pot chicken in cream of mushroom soup gravy on rice, smashed cauliflower with butter and pepper, a glass of Pinot grigio, and a doughnut sundae for dessert - ahhhh, what more could you want out of life?


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm glad I got my bike ride in yesterday.
Hmmmmmm. The lights are flickering.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We had thunder rain yesterday

That's a weird thing when you get thunder during a snowstorm. It just seems vaguely apocalyptic.


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> It just seems vaguely apocalyptic.


Not just yet....I have not set a date but I will let you know


----------



## debbie5

I want to go on a cruise to the Apocolyptic Islands....or is it an atoll??


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Creepster said:


> I have a "for sale" sign for sale any takers?


Pm'd ya


----------



## morbidmike

Devils Chariot said:


> Pm'd ya


I got dibb's


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 24 is National Chocolate Covered Raisin Day


----------



## morbidmike

they dont sound good to me today...OHHH Tracy Chapman is on the radio I gotta go dance now


----------



## The Creepster

chapped lips are the best...just smile and THE BLOOD FLOWS...now for some fresh squeezed lemon-aid...I am so happy


----------



## Death's Door

This morning I was looking out the window and saw one of our beagles, Jake E. Bonz, staring at the back door. I slid open the window and starting talking to him. He just stood there with this concentrating stare at the back door like he didn't hear me. I closed the window and the hubby walked in the kitchen to get coffee and I asked him that Jake was ignoring me and is staring/concentrating on the backdoor. Hubby just says to me, "Jakey probably focusing his mind powers to let us know he wants biscuits without barking for them. Biscuits usually come from the door and not the window. That's why he's staring at the backdoor." :googly: (Believe me - this IS a true story and it did happen this morning!)


----------



## The Creepster

I wonder if they know what I am going to do when the sun goes down:googly:


----------



## trishaanne

Things just keep getting better! (insert sarcasm here) My son who now lives in Kentucky with yet another girl informed me this past week that they are having a baby. He calls at 6 AM today to inform me that they are having TWINS!!! This is the "child" that can't take care of HIMSELF! I'm hoping this is the shot in the ass he needs to become a responsible adult finally!!!


----------



## morbidmike

I can take care of my self.....what's that mommy Ok I'll take out the trash after I'm done posting


----------



## The Creepster

Don't do it....SHhhhhh just think of happy thoughts...like razors through flesh...ahhh much better


----------



## Bone Dancer

Da Weiner said:


> This morning I was looking out the window and saw one of our beagles, Jake E. Bonz, staring at the back door. I slid open the window and starting talking to him. He just stood there with this concentrating stare at the back door like he didn't hear me. I closed the window and the hubby walked in the kitchen to get coffee and I asked him that Jake was ignoring me and is staring/concentrating on the backdoor. Hubby just says to me, "Jakey probably focusing his mind powers to let us know he wants biscuits without barking for them. Biscuits usually come from the door and not the window. That's why he's staring at the backdoor." :googly: (Believe me - this IS a true story and it did happen this morning!)


My cat (Frank) does about the same thing when he wants out. He will sit and stare at me until I notice him and then look at the door then back at me. As if as much to say "Hey you, get up and open the door, I want to go out". Mind you he has a pet door that I put in the window behind the fish tank that he can jump up on and go outside through.


----------



## morbidmike

You have a pet door for your cat behind the fish tank that seem's like some irony to me ...Frank says hmmm I gotta go through the fish to get out side this is like my personal drive through yumm


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 25 is:

Pecan Day 
Waffle Day 

Two holidays that are easily combined into one at your local IHOP


----------



## morbidmike

yummy waffle's...I wonder if Frank the cat likes waffle's


----------



## The Creepster

Today is also lets push a unstable individual so he gets off his scooter and pummels someone until they bleed out of their ears


----------



## Hauntiholik

Why do people at work think I'm omniscient?

them "I assigned a case to you. They need a dialog box displayed."
me: "okay, where?"
them: "I don't know, I just enter the cases."
me: "this is unacceptable."
them: "just add the dialog box when they click on the button"
me: "what button are they clicking?"
them "I don't know"
me: "yeah, I'll get right on that."


----------



## RoxyBlue

What, you're NOT omniscient? Now my day is ruined:googly:

I've always loved those "surely you must be able to read my mind and know better than I do what I want" situations at work.


----------



## The Creepster

I bet you both can figure out what I am think


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Creepster said:


> I bet you both can figure out what I am think


That is disgusting!!! Do you think about your mother with that filthy mind?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> I bet you both can figure out what I am think


I see a blank screen.........:jol:


----------



## The Creepster

DONT MAKE ME DO IT....I WILL YOU KNOW...I am NOT RIGHT IN THE HEAD


----------



## The Archivist

Today is Slap someone silly day. 
Cause I said so day is tomorrow.
Monday is Major Hangover Day.

Da W, whenever I kittysit for my neighbor, the cat whose name is Pickles, will actually climb onto me then whack me across the face a few times if I've ignored its cries to go out onto the balcony. Fortunately for me, without claws.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Here I stand, the goddess of Desire, 
set men on fire, 
I have this power, 
morning, noon and night it's drink and dancing, 
some quick romancing, 
and then a quick shower, 
stage door johnnies always surround me, 
they always hound me, 
with one request, 
who can satisfy their lustful habits, 
I'm not a rabbit! 
I need some rest!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you auditioning for the stage version of Blazing Saddles, Haunti?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Oh, it's twue. It's twue. It's twue, it's twue!


----------



## The Archivist

Or are you just in the mood to tease us again?


----------



## The Creepster

if your push on your eye lids really hard you see really cool light effects


----------



## The Archivist

Creepster, if you push your eyes REALLY, REALLY hard then you can see out the back of your head...


----------



## Zurgh

Anyone got a Magnet of Infernal Evil they could loan out? My moral compass needs to be reset...:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

it's fun to go to walmart and speak a unheard of language while fireing off cap gun's


----------



## debbie5

I really am tired of having hair.


----------



## Zurgh

Why? Hair is fun! Did I say that?


----------



## Bone Dancer

morbid mike said:


> You have a pet door for your cat behind the fish tank that seem's like some irony to me ...Frank says hmmm I gotta go through the fish to get out side this is like my personal drive through yumm


Franks really not interested in the fish in the tank. But he does get a drink of water on the way through.


----------



## morbidmike

Frank sounds cool I'd eat the fish though I used to have a cat and a Beata fish too in a reg gold fish bowl he'd sit on the end table and try to catch that fish for hours but he was declawed and couldnt catch the fish he was wierd he'd sit in the sink while the wife got ready with the water trickling on him his motive was for her to put her blush brush down then he'd snag it and haul ass


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 26th is....
* Legal Assistants Day
* Make up Your Own Holiday Day
* Spinach Day


----------



## The Creepster

I need a legal assistant to help me celebrate wear your maid outfit to my house day...oh look spinach


----------



## morbidmike

today is national mike is unemployed on this day everyone need's to send me 5 dollars per person thanks for your support my address is 666 hell ave. state of burning souls 66666


----------



## Hauntiholik

That sucks Mike


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> today is national mike is unemployed


For real? Permanent or just no work today?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is "I just got a new computer at work and have never used Office 2007, so now I can blame that for my inefficiency rather than because I spend time here" day:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Mike needs a new job that makes him happy.....


----------



## Devils Chariot

Today is "realize that after a certain age, birthdays are a drag and no longer a treat" day.


----------



## morbidmike

I laid off for a lil while not sure how long but Ill be ok I do lots of side jobs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's one for all you aging hippies out there

Some of the artists of the 60s are revising their hits with new lyrics to accommodate aging baby boomers who can remember doing the "Limbo” as if it were yesterday. They include:

Bobby Darin - Splish, Splash, I Was Havin' A Flash
Herman's Hermits - Mrs. Brown, You've Got A Lovely Walker
Ringo Starr - I Get By With A Little Help From Depends
The Bee Gees - How Can You Mend A Broken Hip?
Roberta Flack - The First Time Ever I Forgot Your Face 
Johnny Nash - I Can't See Clearly Now 
Paul Simon - Fifty Ways To Lose Your Liver 
The Commodores - Once, Twice, Three Times To The Bathroom 
Procol Harem - A Whiter Shade Of Hair 
Leo Sayer - You Make Me Feel Like Napping 
The Temptations - Papa's Got A Kidney Stone
Abba - Denture Queen 
Tony Orlando - Knock 3 Times On The Ceiling If You Hear Me Fall 
Helen Reddy - I Am Woman, Hear Me Snore
Leslie Gore - It's My Procedure, And I'll Cry If I Want To
Willie Nelson - On the Commode Again


----------



## The Creepster

Thats why you need to place a add in Soldier Of Fortune....lots of work in that magazine


----------



## morbidmike

roxy forgot Foghat slow ride getting slower


----------



## debbie5

"Carry My Groceries My Wayward Son?"


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 27th is....
* National Joe Day - a holiday to be called Joe and to call everyone Joe. This is a holiday for people that do not like their first names, or that just like the name Joe to change their name for today and go by the name Joe.

* Quirky Country Music Song Titles Day


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ear Worm morning. Axel F by crazy frog.


----------



## debbie5

My ear worm:




It sounds great when I sing it in the shower.....(it gets better at the 2 minute mark).


----------



## IMU

Nope ... this one is better!


----------



## The Creepster

someone has taking all of my drinks and replaced then with exact replicas.....wheres my spatula


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like that one, IMU


----------



## The Archivist

Just finished watching "The Hurt Locker". Amazing film. Incredible that it was done by actors, I thought they were actual soldiers. Wow, that's a movie.


----------



## trishaanne

Today was Bella's first birthday... Well, they told us she was born in March sometime, and since this was the only weekend we had available, today was it! She went to petsmart and picked out her new birthday toys (which we haven't given her because she'd have them all destroyed by now), she had a steak dinner AND the doggie cake which was actually surprisingly good for humans too. Now she's sleeping it off. Maybe if it warms up tomorrow she'll get her trip to the beach, but it was too cold today. It's hard to believe she still has another year of growing to do...lol. She's already 80 pounds! She is SO spoiled.


----------



## The Archivist

Doggie birthdays are fun. Everything and anything makes them happy. It's also kind of like a young kid's birthday.


----------



## GothicCandle

trishaanne said:


> Today was Bella's first birthday... Well, they told us she was born in March sometime, and since this was the only weekend we had available, today was it! She went to petsmart and picked out her new birthday toys (which we haven't given her because she'd have them all destroyed by now), she had a steak dinner AND the doggie cake which was actually surprisingly good for humans too. Now she's sleeping it off. Maybe if it warms up tomorrow she'll get her trip to the beach, but it was too cold today. It's hard to believe she still has another year of growing to do...lol. She's already 80 pounds! She is SO spoiled.


My dog had her birthday this march too, on the 12th. She turned 13 this year. She knows when her birthday is too, she gets very excited when she sees birthday candles.


----------



## scareme

I get excited when I see birthday candles too. Probably cause there are so damn many of them I think the cake is on fire. Happy Birthday to Bella and late Happy Birthday to Goth's dog, I don't know her name.


----------



## Spooky1

IMU said:


> Nope ... this one is better!
> 
> YouTube- Goldfish - Fort Knox


Catchy tune IMU.


----------



## debbie5

I enjoy my old fogie music...but Imu's IS better...


----------



## debbie5

What makes a burp come up? if there is gas in there, shouldn't it come up right away? Is it delayed..and if so, why? what is the deciding factor on when it will come up?? is there a set pressure at which our stomach valve can't hold it in any longer, and is that the same from person to person?? Do people with tight gastric valves have trouble burping??How does patting a baby make it burp?

So many questions...so little time.


----------



## The Archivist

Wow, getting really introspective there aren't you?


----------



## GothicCandle

scareme said:


> I get excited when I see birthday candles too. Probably cause there are so damn many of them I think the cake is on fire. Happy Birthday to Bella and late Happy Birthday to Goth's dog, I don't know her name.


her name is Ebony.

When a family friend's grandmother turned 90 they had a huge cake with 90 candles. I can't remember though if they were normal candles, or ones that don't blow out...


----------



## The Creepster

And then there was the point which I forgot


----------



## scareme

GothicCandle said:


> her name is Ebony.
> 
> When a family friend's grandmother turned 90 they had a huge cake with 90 candles. I can't remember though if they were normal candles, or ones that don't blow out...


Ninety candles on a cake is just mean. First the light would blind her by looking at the cake. Not to mention the breath needed to blow out the candles would kill her. I hope it wasn't a suprise party on top of that. The old ticker might not take people jumping out and yelling. Was this lady rich and the family just trying to cash in?


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 28th is....
* National Black Forest Cake Day
* Something on a Stick Day
* Respect Your Cat Day
* Palm Sunday


----------



## IMU

Hauntiholik said:


> March 28th is....
> * Something on a Stick Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, how do you FIND these songs, IMU?


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe he is the Schnitzel Man!


----------



## debbie5

Schnitzel: noun- a thin culet of veal, usually seasoned, that is dipped in batter & then fried.

damn..sounds good to me.


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 29th is....
* Smoke and Mirrors Day
* National Mom and Pop Business Owners Day
* National Lemon Chiffon Cake Day
* Knights of Columbus Founders Day


----------



## The Creepster

Don't forget to carry the one


----------



## Dark Angel 27

at least my hellish week is over with. no more stress for 6 more days...

so, how is everyone today?


----------



## RoxyBlue

My stress week is just starting - Good Friday rehearsal tonight, then services Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and Sunday, which is why I'm watching videos like thisD):


----------



## IMU




----------



## Zurgh

This is Robbie the Rabbit from The Silent Hill game series. He will be hiding your eggs this year!:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

I don't think anything alive can make that kinda smell.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> I don't think anything alive can make that kinda smell.....


You've never met my boss' dog:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> My stress week is just starting - Good Friday rehearsal tonight, then services Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and Sunday, which is why I'm watching videos like thisD):


Roxy...do you need so help? Please let me kill for you:googly: I'll even do it pro bono:googly:....Yay the voices came back...I missed you...want some pancakes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Roxy...do you need so help? Please let me kill for you:googly: I'll even do it pro bono:googly:....Yay the voices came back...I missed you...want some pancakes?


You know that I know that you're not nearly as weird as you pretend to be

Go kill some weeds - that would be helpful.:jol:


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> You know that I know that you're not nearly as weird as you pretend to be
> 
> Go kill some weeds - that would be helpful.:jol:


Thats only cause you are pure Wisdom.....and what are you and Spooky doing growing weed?:googly: I would not post things like that...there could be narcs on here


----------



## RoxyBlue

We don't grow the weeds - they grow themselves


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> We don't grow the weeds - they grow themselves


Yes, yes.....and they are medicinal weeds...Ahemmmm


----------



## Zurgh

Where you can grow tomatoes....


----------



## debbie5

Please Lord...let me have that puking/pooping flu on Friday so I don't have to visit my in-laws' house, which is a 5 hour drive away....


----------



## The Creepster

I'll see what I can do...in the meantime...just kill a goat in my honor


----------



## debbie5

No goat....will a fluffy poodle do??


----------



## The Creepster

Sure I am not picky....just kill something LOL


----------



## debbie5

Okay. When you get up tomorrow morning, try to not notice the woman outside of your window with a blow gun, dipping a dart into the back of a poisonous jungle frog....

pa-TOO!

If I sacrifice you to YOU, is that cannibalism or just wacky karma??


----------



## The Creepster

Well....I think a little of both...but if you do that..then how can I stop the fun in-law trip....


----------



## debbie5

Well, Stephen Hawking, if you disrupt the space-time continuum and allow it to fold, saddle-like onto itself, it should all come out okay...


----------



## Zurgh

...or cause a universe exploding paradox, shredding the very fabric of space/time & slightly angering some elder gods. But that might be a good excuse not to go, instead of getting sick...


----------



## The Creepster

clearly I was busy getting inebriated on the day in school...and the following years


----------



## debbie5

I like pie.


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 30th is....
* National Doctor's Day
* I Am In Control Day
* Grass is Always Browner on the Other Side of the Fence Day
* Pencil Day
* Take a Walk in the Park Day
* Mule Day
* Passover


----------



## IMU




----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Monty Python


----------



## Dark Angel 27

today i am pondering the question as to weather i want to try and ressurect the prop i never finished last year. (its been handled to roughly and a few parts have been broken off) I don't know weather i should toss it out, or try to fix it


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> My stress week is just starting - Good Friday rehearsal tonight, then services Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and Sunday, which is why I'm watching videos like thisD):


Roxy, there is no way i'm watching that video...as tempting as it is, no.



Zurgh said:


> This is Robbie the Rabbit from The Silent Hill game series. He will be hiding your eggs this year!:googly:


yay! now i will have NO problem killing the easter bunny!:xbones:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watch it, DA, it's very funny and harks back to Benny Hill and Three Stooges antics


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

new avatar what yall think


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Watch it, DA, it's very funny and harks back to Benny Hill and Three Stooges antics


i don't know, i already have heart problems...if i have nightmares tonight, i'm blaming it ALL on you!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

okay, you were right...its not scary, i've seen those types before where the scary mask pops up right infront of the camera. i've been vicitimized way too many time before like that!

oh and that's a cool avatar bloodshed brothers!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> March 30th is....
> * National Doctor's Day
> * I Am In Control Day
> * Grass is Always Browner on the Other Side of the Fence Day
> * Pencil Day
> * Take a Walk in the Park Day
> * Mule Day
> * Passover


just a thought on that grass is always browner on the other side deal,

it brought back a quote i heard from a guest speaker at my uncle's church.

he said that the grass is greener on the other side because on the other side there was a septic tank leak...


----------



## fick209

Great new avatar bloodshed brothers


----------



## Hauntiholik

Some heads are gonna roll! Ooops, I think that was mine.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Garden of the Gods, this is The Goddess speaking....how may I direct your call?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> new avatar what yall think


Very cool.


----------



## The Archivist

Roxy, I love the Easter bunny video, it looks like a monty python or benny hill comedy skit. Too bad I couldn't listen to the audio, but I'm in the library right now...oh well, still funny as all hell.

Hey Creepster, you said that as long as Debbie5 kills something, you'd do your best to stop her from going to her in-laws, what if she were to just kill time? I do that all day long waiting for paint to dry, any chance of some of that voodoo magic coming my way?


----------



## debbie5

I forgot that "My nipples explode with delight!" came from Monty Python's Hungarian Translator sketch!! LOL.


----------



## debbie5

I saw Joisey's rolling-eyes prop, and then I saw this (1st mask shown)...reindeer motors!


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> I saw Joisey's rolling-eyes prop, and then I saw this (1st mask shown)...reindeer motors!
> 
> YouTube- Freaky puppets


LOL that guy calls it "Kawaii" and the women says "Sou desu ka?" which means "It's cute." and "Is that right?"

lol demon women are common in Japanese folk legends. Often mothers who loose children to famine, or who's lovers leave them. There is one Japanese demon which plays off the common scene of medical masks which people encourage others to wear if they are catching a cold. The legend is that a women wearing a mask over her mouth will come up to you and ask "Am I pretty?" and if you answer yes then she takes off her mask to show her horrible demon mouth and she eats you. If you say no then she acts like nothing is wrong, but follows you to your home and eats you there. You're suppose to say "You're okay." or "You're so-so." and then she will leave you alone and un-harmed. But, she'll eat you if you say "I don't know" as well.

edit:
and on another topic:








Any singles out there who never get a second date? Blame the cat.


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 31st is....
* National Clam on the Half Shell Day
* Bunsen Burner Day
* National "She's Funny That Way" Day


----------



## Joiseygal

debbie5 said:


> I saw Joisey's rolling-eyes prop, and then I saw this (1st mask shown)...reindeer motors!
> 
> YouTube- Freaky puppets


Wow Debbie that is a freaky puppet. Thanks for posting! If they make puppets like that I could only imagine what kind of haunts they have in Japan. Oh and Roxy thanks for the heads up on the Demon women legend. I will make sure the answer correctly if anyone has a mask over there mouth.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Joiseygal said:


> Oh and Roxy thanks for the heads up on the Demon women legend. I will make sure the answer correctly if anyone has a mask over there mouth.


That was Gothic Candle. She's much more up on interesting Japanese facts than I am


----------



## GothicCandle

Joiseygal said:


> Wow Debbie that is a freaky puppet. Thanks for posting! If they make puppets like that I could only imagine what kind of haunts they have in Japan. Oh and Roxy thanks for the heads up on the Demon women legend. I will make sure the answer correctly if anyone has a mask over there mouth.


first off! *I* was the one who made the post about the demon women with a mask over her mouth!!!

and second: Halloween is cutesy in japan. they hang orange lights and put cute plastic jack -o lanterns in store shop windows. For being the land of awesome horror movies they don't do much for halloween. This is halloween in japan





halloween theme parade in kawasaki, japan.





special halloween parade at disneyland japan.

Edit to add::



RoxyBlue said:


> That was Gothic Candle. She's much more up on interesting Japanese facts than I am


Yes, I am just that cool. 

editted to add:









I laugh.


----------



## Joiseygal

Oh sorry GC I must of been half asleep!  Anyway thanks for the video footage.


----------



## The Creepster

Oh.....its another day of nothing but sun...warm weather....nothing to do but...ABUSE the day


----------



## Hauntiholik

Is it bedtime yet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Is it bedtime yet?


I wish! I feel so under the weather today

Speaking of under the weather, the oranges and peeps aren't doing so hot, either:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

wow gc that is SAD! i was expecting to see at least 3 or 4 animae characters in there...but i only saw one. And i saw a cross dresser.

as for me, I'm going out today to look at some holloween contact styles. a shop is closing down and the cashier told me he may be able to hook me up with a pair.

i've never worn them before...but i'm going to give it a shot. if i can handle having them in, then they should take my costume to a whole other level!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Roxy, where do you find this stuff? that video was strange but i do admire ingenuity...that was a very funny movie!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Roxy, where do you find this stuff? that video was strange but i do admire ingenuity...that was a very funny movie!


I think I did a search for "funny Easter Eggs" on YouTube, and then scanned through the choices. I also look at the side bars of related videos when I'm looking at another one.

There are many strange and wonderful (and crappy) things on YouTube


----------



## Death's Door

Hauntiholik said:


> Is it bedtime yet?


I'm thinking, "Is it time to leave work yet." Can't wait - after tomorrow I'll have a three-day weekend.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> I wish! I feel so under the weather today
> 
> Speaking of under the weather, the oranges and peeps aren't doing so hot, either:
> 
> YouTube- Oranges vs. Peeps!


OOHHH! I wanted the peeps to win. 

Hope you get to feeling better Roxy.


----------



## The Creepster

Just rub some butter on it...then it will be fine


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm severing the heart then I'm leaving your corpse behind
Not dead but soon to be, though.
I won't be the one who killed you
I'll just leave that up to you.....


----------



## The Creepster

Whats for supper?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

okay, so the contacts were a bust. the futher mucker in charge of the joint told me that though the store was closing, the contacts were not on sale. which is something completely different then he told me. those contacts were 50 for a pair, aint about to pay that much for non prescription contacts.

there's gotta be cheeper ones out there then that!
(any one know of any?)

i was wanting to get some black outs.

i feel like a pos today. nothing to do but go to bed.

night all!


----------



## Zurgh

I like to think, that I like to think, but I'm not sure I think so, when I think so... Or do I?


----------



## debbie5

Insomnia & me are now BFFs!


----------



## Zurgh

We share a friend? Insomnia, are you cheating on me?


----------



## Zurgh

"Ol' tymey Pye, It's whats for dinner!"
Brought to you by the Eat More Pye council™...
Nom Nom Nom


----------



## GothicCandle

Zurgh said:


> We share a friend? Insomnia, are you cheating on me?


Yup, Insomnia was with me last night. And I discovered today that when you stay up all night, you become sleepy at around 8am. and drinking four cups of coffee for breakfast doesn't hold sleep off for long. Good as new after sleeping noon - 4:30pm though. Off to the olive garden for a yummy dinner of eggplant parmigiana and now I'm home. Yawn.


----------



## Zurgh

Such a foul mistress, a bitter muse, you Insomnia, you! Your brother, Hypnos shall be getting a call from thee! 



Hauntiholik said:


> Garden of the Gods, this is The Goddess speaking....how may I direct your call?


Yes, Hypnos, please... Yes, yes, I'll wait..♪♫♪♫..." Please leave a message after the Beep"...BEEP!

Hypnos! Control your little sister! She is quite the naughty girl & torments me to no end! Is there no end to her foul provocative awakery? For shame upon your domain, to lack thee sleep! Are thine dreams, too much for the God of sleep himself to deal with? Shall I.... "BEEP"...

Bah! Tyme 4 Pye! Yummy!:googly:


----------



## GothicCandle

Zurgh said:


> Such a foul mistress, a bitter muse, you Insomnia, you! Your brother, Hypnos shall be getting a call from thee!
> 
> Yes, Hypnos, please... Yes, yes, I'll wait..♪♫♪♫..." Please leave a message after the Beep"...BEEP!
> 
> Hypnos! Control your little sister! She is quite the naughty girl & torments me to no end! Is there no end to her foul provocative awakery? For shame upon your domain, to lack thee sleep! Are thine dreams, too much for the God of sleep himself to deal with? Shall I.... "BEEP"...
> 
> Bah! Tyme 4 Pye! Yummy!:googly:


Is it wise to anger the twin brother of Thánatos?


----------



## Zurgh

My Uncle, Moros (AKA Doom) told me to... Is it wise to anger him? Aunt Metis (AKA Wisdom) said it would be best....Bah, Back to my pye!


----------



## Hauntiholik

April 1st is....
* April Fools Day
* National Fun at Work Day 

Work? Fun? WT...?


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> April 1st is....
> * April Fools Day
> * National Fun at Work Day
> 
> Work? Fun? WT...?


I guess you fell for your first prank thar Haunti, best part is you pranked yourself


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing like a hot cup of garlic tea to cure what ails you


----------



## The Creepster

Or a fresh MLT....mutton, lettuce, and tomato sandwich...where the mutton is nice and lean...and the tomato's are nice an so perky....TO BLAFE....which means to bluff


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love "The Princess Bride"

"My way is not very sportsmanlike"


----------



## Hauntiholik

Humperdinck!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

love the princess bride!

i prefer the line,

"i wanted you to feel you were doing well, i hate for a you to die embarassed!"

did i get that phrase right?


----------



## The Creepster

Where did we put that wheelbarrow that the albino had.....over on the albino I think...

I bet that movie has the most quotable lines EVER......


----------



## The Archivist

I slept through that movie. Yawn...
Give me Star Wars or 2009 Star Trek any day.


----------



## The Creepster

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhxxQAHL_Z4"]YouTube- Star Wars Kid vs. Benny Hill[/nomedia]


----------



## The Archivist

I like the Star Wars version of the TV show Cops. Hilarious.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm always behind, so back to Princess Bride quotes.

"You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."


----------



## Hauntiholik

"I can't compete with you physically, and you're no match for my brains."


----------



## RoxyBlue

Buttercup: "We'll never survive". 
Westley: "Nonsense. You're only saying that because no one ever has".


----------



## GothicCandle

Buttercup: what about the R.O.U.S.?

Westley: Rodents of unusual size? I don't think they exist.(gets attack by giant rat)


----------



## debbie5

"Damn near lost us a hunnerd dollah push cart!"


----------



## IMU

Why do I have to be soooooooooooo freakin' picky about buildng props!


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> Why do I have to be soooooooooooo freakin' picky about buildng props!


Because you put your heart into whatever you build

I think most good haunters/prop builders are like that. It's the disconnect between what you envision in your mind and what you see as a reality before you.

Now that I think of it, that's what causes problems in relationships as well:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

April 2nd is....
* Peanut Butter and Jelly Day
* International Children's Book Day
* Reconciliation Day
* National Walk to Work Day
* Good Friday


----------



## The Creepster

what to do with all this meat and no potato....


----------



## Hauntiholik

run it through a grinder and make sausage


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> run it through a grinder and make sausage


 I can't fit  in a grinder


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> I can't fit  in a grinder


Try cutting yourself up into smaller pieces first. That should work:devil::jol:


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Try cutting yourself up into smaller pieces first. That should work:devil::jol:


I need a hand....theres just no way this is a one man job:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

I did my physical therapy and ran 2 miles. w00t!
You're probably thinking "2 miles? That's nothing!"....*cough, cough...creepster* but I want to see you do that while recovering from 3 bulging discs my friend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> I need a hand....theres just no way this is a one man job:googly:


Ask your wife to help you - that falls under "for better or worse"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who sets up a conference call for 4:00 p.m. on Good Friday?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Johnny Thunder said:


> Who sets up a conference call for 4:00 p.m. on Good Friday?


A non-believer:googly:

Conference calls on any Friday at 4PM are just plain sadistic.


----------



## debbie5

*** EVIL MOMMY ALERT****
I was in basement, looking for the kids' Easter baskets, and I came across the light-up, growling, hedge shaker! Heeheheheheh..gonna put it in the 12 year old's basket....

OH! And PS- my prayers were answered. 45 minutes before we were supposed to leave on the 5+ hour road trip to my inlaws house, my daughter had a sudden migraine and threw up, then crawled in bed & fell asleep. THANK YOU LORD! LOL...(making pot of chicken-rice soup). I'm staying home with The Sick One while The Man took the 6 year old (who loves the trip) on the road.


----------



## debbie5

I've only been "liked" once??

Hmm...do away with it..no one's really using it.Install a "love" button instead...

(NO DIRTY JOKES CREEPSTER!)


----------



## Devils Chariot

Johnny Thunder said:


> Who sets up a conference call for 4:00 p.m. on Good Friday?


The Holy Trinity. So much to do and only forever to do it!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Ahhhhh friday, Time for my weekly giant beer. (for secret reasons I stopped drinking 2-3 everyday and now have 2 or 1 big one on fridays)(I'll explain secret at another time.)


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> I did my physical therapy and ran 2 miles. w00t!
> You're probably thinking "2 miles? That's nothing!"....*cough, cough...creepster* but I want to see you do that while recovering from 3 bulging discs my friend.


Thats great Haunti!!!!...now just add 4 more miles on and you and I can run together....te-hehehe Then hit the IRON.....WOOF.... 400lbs on the bench...500lbs dead lifts...and a mere 190lbs curls LETS GET ON IT!!!!! FEEL THE PUMP....FEED YOUR MUSCLES!!!!!!!!!



RoxyBlue said:


> Ask your wife to help you - that falls under "for better or worse"


yes...but shes not very good at cutting straight



debbie5 said:


> I've only been "liked" once??
> 
> Hmm...do away with it..no one's really using it.Install a "love" button instead...
> 
> (NO DIRTY JOKES CREEPSTER!)


Hey nothing wrong with a love button....but theres usually a fee involved Dahhhhhhhh:googly:

Now BACK TO WORK!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> I've only been "liked" once??


No, you have only "liked" someone else once.:jol:


----------



## debbie5

OH. Cuz it's stupid.


----------



## Hauntiholik

April 3rd is....
* Tweed Day
* Don't go to Work Unless it's Fun Day
* Find A Rainbow Day


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> April 3rd is....
> * Tweed Day


Shannon Tweed?


----------



## The Archivist

Hauntiholik said:


> April 3rd is....
> * Find A Rainbow Day


Got an extra ticket to Hawaii? Cause unless someone turns on a sprinkler around here, that's my only option.


----------



## debbie5

Shannons looking kinda worn out....all that Relastin..


----------



## The Archivist

I was going to say formaldehyde...


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 4 is:

Easter Sunday (2010)
Hug a Newsman Day 
Walk Around Things Day (as opposed to going over or through them?)
School Librarian Day (I think the libraries and schools are closed today)
Tell a Lie Day


----------



## Sickie Ickie

RoxyBlue said:


> April 4 is: (snip) Tell a Lie Day


So...the others weren't true?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sickie Ickie said:


> So...the others weren't true?


If I say "yes", am I lying?:devil::jol:


----------



## The Creepster

Easter bunny left some round dark chocolaty eggs in my garden...they taste funny


----------



## debbie5

Yeah, but the dog thinks they are power vitamins...."With Xtra Rodent Flavor!"


----------



## MorbidMariah

Debbie, that's hilarious!


----------



## Spooky1

Why do dogs think some types of poo are a delicacy?


----------



## Zurgh

This must be a bad flu. Most of my voices are silent, obviously bedridden. I have the odd need to put on a suit & tie and conduct business meetings... Jenkins, how are those finance reports on the Beckerman account coming along?


----------



## The Creepster

One more time around the block I think...then it will be complete


----------



## GothicCandle

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39Jdgyl2h_A&playnext_from=TL&videos=O9x2Q0au3JU&feature=sub"]YouTube- Easter Trivia![/nomedia]


----------



## Hauntiholik

April 5th is....
* Go for Broke Day
* National Birding Day
* National Raisin and Spice Bar Day
* Dyngus Day


----------



## The Creepster

Its also "walk down the sidewalk in a empty refrigerate box to be invisible day" NOBODY CAN SEE ME....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fingers crossed hoping that pre-Windows 7 check printing software is going to work on my new computer. Good thing it's two weeks to next payroll. People get cranky if they don't get paid on time.


----------



## Zurgh

Are hamsters really made of ham? I just gotta know...


----------



## Spooklights

No, that's not hamster. Hamster is what's in that Chinese food you don't recognize (at least that's what my coworkers claim).


----------



## morbidmike

peek a boo I'm back for exactly one minute then poof I'm gone see????


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> peek a boo I'm back for exactly one minute then poof I'm gone see????


But you're still here

Welcome back! You've been gone for a bit.


----------



## morbidmike

yes Ive been helping some people fix up their house alot of framing and drywalling almost done they are doing the sanding I dont think they can screw that up their mudding didnt go well lol they almost had textured walls you must smooth the mud no lumps NO LUMPS dammit


----------



## Zurgh

They could sand all the mud & tape off, or sand off the paper...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Both my brother an brother in law did "dry walling" and they always said it ended up being more trouble having some one "help" with the mudding. It just took that much more time to sand out thier mistakes.


----------



## Zurgh

Found my flu culprit & I don't think its flu. It appears to be the very bad black mold. It will be eliminated with extreme violence. Or bleach. Or both.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh said:


> Found my flu culprit & I don't think its flu. It appears to be the very bad black mold. It will be eliminated with extreme violence. Or bleach. Or both.


_Stachybotrys_ has gotten such a bad rep

Check out this link, Zurgh - good sensible information on mold:

http://www.cdc.gov/mold/stachy.htm

Also, bleach works beautifully on non-porous surfaces, but if the mold is growing on something like drywall, the usual approach is "remove and replace". Porous wood or concrete surfaces can be cleaned and then sealed.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Buying some angel fish today. Found a guy on ebay and it turns out he is only about 30 minutes away. There at a good price and I just saved $25 in shipping cost.


----------



## The Creepster

They tend to go for Copper Johns...but I would go with #22 hooks


----------



## slightlymad

Like the "Love Button" idea but this site is pg-13 and love is a four letter word
Wow you left them alone with drywall sanding YOU FOOL! I too have made hat mistake grass hopper


----------



## fick209

Anybody have any good tips of how to get crayons which went through dryer and melted all over out of clothes????? Damn nephew


----------



## The Creepster

fick209 said:


> Anybody have any good tips of how to get crayons which went through dryer and melted all over out of clothes????? Damn nephew


gasoline and a match...as far as the clothes go they are ruined :googly:


----------



## morbidmike

just tell people they are tye dye'd hahahahahaha


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Spooky1 said:


> Why do dogs think some types of poo are a delicacy?


i have wondered the same thing too. still have no answers. My dog does that as well as eating cat food. 

had an interesting thought for a haunt if anyone wants to use it...a clubbing scene with skeletons...as you all know, i'm not allowed to build...still i would love to see someone try it!


----------



## Bone Dancer

fick209 said:


> Anybody have any good tips of how to get crayons which went through dryer and melted all over out of clothes????? Damn nephew


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...y6jUCA&usg=AFQjCNG1j-qaFNO15cCgUZ_AGuv2WLzBTQ

I did a quick google search for "removing crayon stain from cloth" and found a bunch of them, here is one. Look them over and see what might work the best for you.

I am sure you have already thought up things to get rid of the nephew.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Bone Dancer said:


> I did a quick google search for "removing crayon stain from cloth" and found a bunch of them, here is one. Look them over and see what might work the best for you.
> 
> I am sure you have already thought up things to get rid of the nephew.


Your gonna need a heavy duty industrial solvent. Better give creepster a call. I know he has some.:googly::googly::googly:


----------



## Dead2Rights

Hello, everyone. I'm new here. I've already posted my other hello in the Welcome Room section but I figured that the more the merrier...

Unstructured Thoughts...hmmm. This is DEFINITELY the place for me. Most of my thoughts are unstructured. Last time I cleaned up my brain was...was...come to think about it, I don't think I've ever cleaned up my brain. I just let it pile up until it mulches.


----------



## nixie

I'm kinda freaking out that we're about half way to Halloween and I'm not half way to where I want to be on my projects. 

Dead2Rights- I wonder if brain clutter makes good compost...


----------



## Hauntiholik

Daily earworm brought to you by....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEe_2g0Bjuc"]YouTube- Aiwa Commercial[/nomedia]

April 7th is....
* No Housework Day
* Coffee Cake Day
* World Health Day
* National Day of Hope


----------



## IMU

Hauntiholik said:


> * No Housework Day


Song for when it's time to do your housework tomorrow!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1zCiVCgtZ0"]YouTube- The B-52's Housework & Detour Thru Your Mind[/nomedia]


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I saw The Family Guy's parody of the original Star Wars movie on TV a couple days ago. If you haven't seen it, it's well worth watching - very funny as well as faithful to the details of the original. Stewie as Darth Vader is a howl, too


----------



## The Creepster

Ok who took my toaster....


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Ok who took my toaster....


Lord Humongus is using it to make Crunchy Mice with Liver Pate:jol:


----------



## The Creepster

Just as long as it gets put back where he found it....I am hosting a dinner party for some very important people....now wheres those HUNGRY MAN T.V. dinners........


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Just as long as it gets put back where he found it....I am hosting a dinner party for some very important people....now wheres those HUNGRY MAN T.V. dinners........


Do they ride Harleys?


----------



## The Creepster

Maybe....:googly:...... one of them rides a lawnmower Hes "touched in the head"


----------



## Death's Door

The Creepster said:


> Maybe....:googly:...... one of them rides a lawnmower Hes "touched in the head"


Is he Bobby Bauchet(sp) (The Waterboy) or a close relative of the waterboy?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

crappy day, couldn't get anything done in my new garden...still have about 8 more trees to take out.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Picked up my tax stuff today, I might get some back from the state and broke even with the fed's. Also went to see Clash of the Titans. The 3D thing is more of a distraction then anything else. It's just a novelty and no real help to the storyline. The glasses you ware should be larger and wrap around so the frames are not in the way. The movie itself is OK (C+ or B-) but not worth the over priced popcorn. The owl from the first movie is there for a cameo shot.

Jeff, just how big are these trees your taken out and did you do your enviromental impact study for the EPA?


----------



## The Creepster

Da Weiner said:


> Is he Bobby Bauchet(sp) (The Waterboy) or a close relative of the waterboy?


Shhhhh don't tell nobody


----------



## morbidmike

I wonder how much drywall dust can your lungs hold ? and that dust hardens on your nostril hairs makes triming them easy kinda like a brazilian wax I would assume LOL


----------



## Dark Angel 27

not something i want to think about mike.

ever wonder if you're being ignored? just one more unstructured thought


----------



## Spooky1

90 degrees again today, it's way too warm for early April.


----------



## Zurgh

Dark Angel 27 said:


> ever wonder if you're being ignored? just one more unstructured thought


You are not ignored, here!
It may seem like it, but ones thoughts & actions can worm there way from ones subconscious into every-day activity, unknowingly... See what I have done... NO? Than it is working, all to well...:googly:


----------



## GothicCandle

I love languages.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2iD-oNqD_I&feature=related"]YouTube- Stanley Unwin - Goldyloppers and the Three Bearloaders[/nomedia]

Nonsense ones included.


----------



## morbidmike

good the coffee is ready bring on the day!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

morbid mike said:


> good the coffee is ready bring on the day!!!!


a little late in the day isn't it Mike???


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 8 is:

All is Ours Day 

Draw a Picture of a Bird Day


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

:finger: best I have for you today dear. 


RoxyBlue said:


> April 8 is:
> 
> All is Ours Day
> 
> Draw a Picture of a Bird Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, Jeff, but you cheated. You were supposed to DRAW the bird


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh...how's this?









almost snorted coffee out my nose!


RoxyBlue said:


> LMAO, Jeff, but you cheated. You were supposed to DRAW the bird


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I have to banish you to the Kingdom of Unrepentant Posters:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sweet....new club!!!


RoxyBlue said:


> Now I have to banish you to the Kingdom of Unrepentant Posters:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, here's my "bird" drawing:










Bwahahahaha!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I LIKE it!!! lol


----------



## Death's Door

LOL!! Great picture ya got there Roxy!!!!

Got our taxes done last night. Getting a little money back. At least we don't owe.


----------



## fick209

Spooky1 said:


> 90 degrees again today, it's way too warm for early April.


Send some of that weather my please


----------



## Dark Angel 27

sorry roxy. i'm too lazy to draw a bird and i'm to lady like to flip the bird. by the way, loved the drawing! that would be a really cool prop too!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

im in a bit of a funk right now. my relationship is better then ever, but parents are getting in the way. I'm at the point where i just want to just tell everyone to go screw themselves and then take my dog and leave texas.


----------



## debbie5

Sounds like a country song...
"Screw youuuuuu...
I'm takin' my DAWWgggggg and leavin' Tex-Aaaasssssssssssssssssssss...."


----------



## morbidmike

yeee hawww that there debbie is one jim dandy of a country sing-a song ritter who doggie


----------



## The Creepster

why does this chicken taste like sunshine


----------



## Spooky1

The Creepster said:


> why does this chicken taste like sunshine


Are they adding artificial sunshine to chicken now?


----------



## morbidmike

I wish the creepster would come and get this toaster it wont leave me alone it talks and talks dammit shut up ugggggh


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> I wish the creepster would come and get this toaster it wont leave me alone it talks and talks dammit shut up ugggggh


Try introducing it to a microwave oven. They should get along famously


----------



## morbidmike

I dont think he speaks micro and I dont have my translation book handy


----------



## Zurgh

Draw a bird day... OK, here is a birday. Not to be confused by a bidet.:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

You can tell it's not a bidet because there's no faucet on it

And what am I doing still up when it's after midnight and I have to go to work tomorrow morning?!?! I'm going to so hate that alarm when it goes off:zombie:


----------



## fick209

Dang it Zurgh, teach me how to draw....all my drawings look like, well stick things

Roxy - I can't believe you even have an alarm clock...I thought the Queen just wakes up whenever she wants:googly: 

Have a good day at work tomorrow everybody, I'm going golfing I do promise I will try to think of a new halloween prop to work on next while I smack the crap out of that little white ball


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> You can tell it's not a bidet because there's no faucet on it
> 
> And what am I doing still up when it's after midnight and I have to go to work tomorrow morning?!?! I'm going to so hate that alarm when it goes off:zombie:


i know exactly what you mean. I have my own personal alarm clock, he wakes me up every morning to make me take my meds. At least he's a good looking alarm clock!
Its waaaay past my bedtime.



fick209 said:


> Roxy - I can't believe you even have an alarm clock...I thought the Queen just wakes up whenever she wants:googly:


Didn't you get the memo? she's been elevated from Queen to Empress and is now a demi goddess by the all-mighty council of post hoism.

yeah, this is my cue to leave the forum...after i check a few more threads!


----------



## GothicCandle

http://www.archive.org/details/tobacco_leo23e00

Women's rights: You've come a long long way! You get to kill yourself slowly!!! Maybe if we kill you off you wont bother us about that silly glass ceiling thing-a-ma-jig.


----------



## Evil Queen

Why does 4 am have to be sooo early in the morning?


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> http://www.archive.org/details/tobacco_leo23e00
> 
> Women's rights: You've come a long long way! You get to kill yourself slowly!!! Maybe if we kill you off you wont bother us about that silly glass ceiling thing-a-ma-jig.


LOL, I remember those commercials and the little ditty as well


----------



## Bone Dancer

Brrrrrrr, kinda cold and windy today. It's a baking cookie day. Now I have to go see what I have to work with. I think I'm out of chips, but I do have some walnut meats chopped up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> Brrrrrrr, kinda cold and windy today. It's a baking cookie day. Now I have to go see what I have to work with. I think I'm out of chips, but I do have some walnut meats chopped up.


Be sure you make enough for everyone


----------



## Dark Star

What makes a cookie a biscuit when entering the UK?


----------



## Devils Chariot

Oh Friday, I'm so glad your here, and to celebrate, a giant fosters beer.


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm half way to whoredom.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Queen said:


> I'm half way to whoredom.


And it has been duly noted


----------



## The Creepster

Yard work RULES.....using a chainsaw to cut grass takes awhile...but its fun


----------



## Evil Queen

Hmmm maybe I'll break out the old cassette tapes.


----------



## Dark Star

What no 8 tracks??


----------



## Goblin

Why are some parents more childish than their kids?


----------



## morbidmike

my mom had a heart attack today what great time sittin in the hospital all day we found out that she a 99 percent blocked artery and a 80 percent and a 65 percent blocked artery so she is soon off to open heart surgery I think she'll be ok but you always have to worry about the alternative


----------



## fick209

morbid mike said:


> my mom had a heart attack today what great time sittin in the hospital all day we found out that she a 99 percent blocked artery and a 80 percent and a 65 percent blocked artery so she is soon off to open heart surgery I think she'll be ok but you always have to worry about the alternative


My thoughts and prayers to you Mike, your mom and your entire family. Hope her surgery goes well and is a complete success.


----------



## morbidmike

thanx fick


----------



## Evil Queen

Will keep your mom in my prayers Mike.


----------



## morbidmike

thank you


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your mom must be a fairly young woman, Mike (you being a mere 38), so she has youth on her side when it comes to recovery. That level of blockage takes a while to develop, which means she probably hasn't been getting good levels of oxygen circulating either. Once she recovers, she's going to look and feel like a new woman. We'll keep her in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MorbidMariah

Mike, I'll definitely be thinking of you and your momma, sending all my good joojoo out.


----------



## MorbidMariah

I'm out to the back yard to start my pumpkin patch!


----------



## scareme

Mike, my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family, and speical ones for your mom. Keep us informed on how things are going.


----------



## scareme

My heart aches for the families of the West Virginia miners. Makes you just want to hold your spouse and thank God they come home at night.


----------



## nixie

Mike, I hope your mom is doing ok. Sending lots of well wishes and good energy her way...


----------



## The Creepster

You can wash clothes in a dishwasher...just makes sure you don't use cascade


----------



## Evil Queen

Hmmm I'll start with hubby's dress shirts. lol


----------



## The Creepster

I know lots of time saving times.....that ones free. Nothing taste as good as sock soup


----------



## Dark Angel 27

MorbidMariah said:


> Mike, I'll definitely be thinking of you and your momma, sending all my good joojoo out.


joojoo? I've not heard that term for a while! :lolkin:



scareme said:


> My heart aches for the families of the West Virginia miners. Makes you just want to hold your spouse and thank God the come home at night.


i know! i've not heard much about it, but it makes me sick to think that the owner of the mine could be so careless. did he learn nothing from the other cave ins?

Mike, you have my prayers too.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

that actually reminded me to update you all on my dad who had prostate cancer. He had his surgery two months ago and the cancer is beaten and practly gone now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's great news, DA!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thanks! We're all thrilled!


----------



## morbidmike

my dad has that too his went into remission for 10 yrs but is now slowly coming back


----------



## The Creepster

2-1=5????What the...:googly:Ohhhh this calculator was made in the USA:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

Who the heck said everyone has to wear clothes? Must have been someone who didn't have to do the laundry.


----------



## morbidmike

where are my bone saw's at ??? Dammit I have work to do!!!!


----------



## Draik41895

its raining here...horrifying...These girls are destroying the house...i think Ill clean up and make something


----------



## morbidmike

why are girls so destructive gosh they all are so naughty


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> my mom had a heart attack today what great time sittin in the hospital all day we found out that she a 99 percent blocked artery and a 80 percent and a 65 percent blocked artery so she is soon off to open heart surgery I think she'll be ok but you always have to worry about the alternative


Mike, My thoughts are with you and your family. May your mom have a speedy recovery. Like Roxy said we've known a few folks who have had a bypass and they look so much better afterwards.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

naughty? wow realy?

:lolkin:

its a good thing i'm all growed up. i'm not destructive anymore....or am i?


----------



## The Creepster

Its going to be tough to top today.....but I will have fun trying


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I'm thinking...WHY is there NO ice cream in the house.

sigh.....


----------



## debbie5

Spent the whole day cleaning....which made me remember:
I need a wife.

Knee surgery Thursday. Trying to cram in a ton of appointments between now & then: dog grooming, kids dentist, hair cut, make cassaroles & soups for my 93 year old Alzheimery grandmother & my freezer.Can't stand being gimpy & limited right now! Wanna get back to the gym and then gardening season is ON. Whoo- ee!! I have a HUGE plot this year in the community garden....can't wait.
And Spring means I get new sneakers & hiking shoe/sneakers...yippee! I am so simple....


We are NEVER without ice cream in the freezer, Wyatt... it's a household staple, like t.p. Come on over: I have Piece of Cake ice cream right now: vanilla ice cream with pound cake pieces and fudge sauce ribbons thru it. I rarely eat it, but if I want it and am denied it, I get EVIL! LOL...


----------



## nixie

So my sister mentions to me the other day that there may be some blocks of foam up for grabs behind the building where she works. Hubby goes to check it out, gets permision from the manager, and comes home with *41* 24"x12"x12" blocks of foam!!! I was jumping up and down in the driveway like a silly little kid!


----------



## debbie5

Hey- Arch.. I tried to send u a messsge but your mailbox is full.

How's it going with the healthy lifestyle?? Are you feeling better?? Have you read those Dr.Oz books? They are great...he showed omentum (belly fat) on his show once & I almost barfed..LOL.

Update needed! Rsvp.


----------



## debbie5

NIXXIIEE!!! Gimme some before morbidmike wheedles them offa you!


----------



## nixie

Deb- hope your knee surgery goes well.


----------



## nixie

Deb- we stashed them all in the back yard... I won't say where, in case Mike snoops around.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Hey- Arch.. I tried to send u a messsge but your mailbox is full.
> 
> How's it going with the healthy lifestyle?? Are you feeling better?? Have you read those Dr.Oz books? They are great...he showed omentum (belly fat) on his show once & I almost barfed..LOL.
> 
> Update needed! Rsvp.


Archie has been banned so he cannot answer you Deb.


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 12 is:

Big Wind Day - didn't the NJ/PA Make & Take just have a windy wind day?

Russian Cosmonaut Day


----------



## Death's Door

Hey debbie5 - Good luck with the knee surgery on Thursday. 

Morbid Mike - Hope everything went well with your mom. Let us know how's she doing.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5: When I was in grade school my teacher had knee surgery and they filmed it. When he came back to school my class watched the video. Pretty interesting.Wonder if you could find a use for it in a haunt...hmmm...


----------



## Bone Dancer

My strawberry plants came in the mail the other day. Looking like a nice day out think I will get them put in. I have some biscuits, does anyone know how deep you plant them and if I plant them next to the strawberries do I get strawberry shortcake?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you'll get strawberry dirtcake that way, BD


----------



## Spooklights

Bone Dancer said:


> My strawberry plants came in the mail the other day. Looking like a nice day out think I will get them put in. I have some biscuits, does anyone know how deep you plant them and if I plant them next to the strawberries do I get strawberry shortcake?


Don't forget to plant the whipped cream too.


----------



## GothicCandle

Spooklights said:


> Don't forget to plant the whipped cream too.


Silly girl, you don't plant whipped cream!!!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwI6ArRMqGk"]YouTube- Charlie and the Chocolate Factory: The Boat Ride[/nomedia]


----------



## IMU

No clue about how deep to plant your biscuits ... but stawberry plants are with the crown just above the soild line. 



Bone Dancer said:


> My strawberry plants came in the mail the other day. Looking like a nice day out think I will get them put in. I have some biscuits, does anyone know how deep you plant them and if I plant them next to the strawberries do I get strawberry shortcake?


----------



## The Creepster

steel works much better then wood....


----------



## Evil Queen

Life is gooood.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

my exposure to the forum had infected me. I am going to scavange at the local goowill store for the bottom half of my vigilante costume. I hope i find some good stuff!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

and wow Evil Queen you are nearly to a thousand posts. You'll be out of the basement in no time!


----------



## RoxyBlue

This poor child tries so hard to get his dad to take the blood thing seriously






And here is a video of The Creepster (aka Charlie) as a small child :googly::


----------



## Evil Queen

Dark Angel 27 said:


> and wow Evil Queen you are nearly to a thousand posts. You'll be out of the basement in no time!


Hmmm but I like the basement.


----------



## Evil Queen

RoxyBlue said:


> And here is a video of The Creepster (aka Charlie) as a small child :googly::
> 
> YouTube- Charlie bit my finger - again !


Hahaha good one Roxy.


----------



## Dark Star

Just as I thought Roxy bad boy right from the beginning!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Monsterpalooza was a blast!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice masks, DC. I really like the first two shots.


----------



## Goblin

I love all of them. Looks like old bossmen! lol


----------



## Bone Dancer

IMU said:


> No clue about how deep to plant your biscuits ... but stawberry plants are with the crown just above the soild line.


Thanks for the planting tip IMU. With luck I will have strawberries this year.


----------



## The Creepster

Lets this be a lesson what ever you put on the internet Will always be there....you can never make it disappear....My defense as being a vegetarian will not work now THANKS Roxy:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

GOOD NEWS!!! today my mom had a tripple bypass and came out succesfully thanx for all the kind words from all and all the hope's and prayers and good joo joo sent my mom's way this forum is filled with good kind hearted people and I'm glad to be apart of it !!!! THANX again to all I might start being nice to people ....what' that? ok.. the voices in my head say no well ok


----------



## fick209

morbid mike said:


> GOOD NEWS!!! today my mom had a tripple bypass and came out succesfully thanx for all the kind words from all and all the hope's and prayers and good joo joo sent my mom's way this forum is filled with good kind hearted people and I'm glad to be apart of it !!!! THANX again to all I might start being nice to people ....what' that? ok.. the voices in my head say no well ok


Mike, that is just fantastic news


----------



## MorbidMariah

Mike, I am soo glad to hear it! I'll keep the joojoo comin for her speedy recovery and good health. Take care of you, and your mom!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yay Mike!!! I'm so glad to hear that she's in the clear.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to hear your mom got through the surgery, Mike. Now go slap those evil voices in your head


----------



## RoxyBlue

A friend of mine sent this little test to me earlier today. The following was developed as a mental age assessment by the School of Psychiatry at Harvard University. Take your time and see if you can read each line aloud without a mistake. The average person over 40 years of age cannot do it.

1. This is this cat.
2. This is is cat.
3. This is how cat.
4. This is to cat.
5. This is keep cat.
6. This is an cat.
7. This is old cat.
8. This is fart cat.
9. This is busy cat.
10. This is for cat.
11. This is forty cat.
12. This is seconds cat.

Get through it okay? Now go back and read the third word in each line from the top down.


----------



## fick209

yup, it kept me busy but I have to say for 30 secs


----------



## fick209

Sent to my dad, tomorrow morning the poor man will still be wondering what I sent him:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Roxy...that Charlie video is hilarious...when the baby cracked up, the timing is PERFECT...lmao..thanks- I needed that.

Mike, tell your mom no more bacon martinis! Glad to hear all is well.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Glad to hear all is well and hope for a speedy recovery, hang in there Mike.


----------



## GothicCandle

Roxy, I have you know I am only 22 years old!!! I'm 101 in dog years though, does being an animal lover mean I have a reason for my senility?


----------



## morbidmike

thanx everyone for your posts of joy on my moms recovery!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Mike- stop being nice. It's unnatural.


----------



## Joiseygal

Mike I'm glad everything went well with you mom.  Oh and I'm still trying to read that test that Roxy sent. I am on line 9 now!


----------



## debbie5

I lost more weight. Pretty soon, my clothing will stop being a functional way to keep myself covered. If my pants drop off in WalMart, I dont think anyone will notice, though....

Maybe I'll end up on that People Of WalMart thread....
or I can just wear my yoga pants with suspenders?? make a bra out of grapefruit halves?? duct tape my underwear on so it stops falling off?


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> I lost more weight. Pretty soon, my clothing will stop being a functional way to keep myself covered. If my pants drop off in WalMart, I dont think anyone will notice, though....
> 
> Maybe I'll end up on that People Of WalMart thread....
> or I can just wear my yoga pants with suspenders?? make a bra out of grapefruit halves?? duct tape my underwear on so it stops falling off?


They notice many things about pants, but so far I have yet to find a photo of someone walking around with their pants around their ankles.

I do think this one is a "close enough" being that these are very tight, flesh toned pants.









Hey, it said "No shoes, No shirt, no service" not "no pants no service" and even if it did! those are pants!...technically.


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> Roxy, I have you know I am only 22 years old!!! I'm 101 in dog years though, does being an animal lover mean I have a reason for my senility?


So that means it only took you 15 seconds to get the joke, unlike the rest of us geezers:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 13 is:

Blame Someone Else Day - I blame Gothic Candle for posting that "pants" picture and making me almost spit out my coffee

Scrabble Day


----------



## The Creepster

I blame wal-mart......


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> So that means it only took you 15 seconds to get the joke, unlike the rest of us geezers


Correct.



RoxyBlue said:


> April 13 is:
> 
> Blame Someone Else Day - I blame Gothic Candle for posting that "pants" picture and making me almost spit out my coffee
> 
> Scrabble Day


The real person you should blame is



The Creepster said:


> I blame wal-mart......


they're the ones who have stylish pants wearing patrons such as




























Oh look!!! CHER!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Arrrggghhh, my eyes are searing now!!!!:googly:

Those People of Wal-Mart pictures are just astounding on so many levels. I feel positively chic by comparison.


----------



## The Creepster

Man thats one of many reasons why I don't shop there..... thats nasty


----------



## Evil Queen

Wow I feel so over dressed now.


----------



## MorbidMariah

The previous photos are a major factor in why I refuse to shop at Walmart more than like twice a year. If I go any more frequently, I need post-traumatic stress therapy.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Lunch... Almost over... make one... last post...


----------



## morbidmike

YUMMMM! just got back from chineese buffet 5 trips to the counter this is a personal best I ate a whole plate full of tapioka puddin mmmmmm tasty


----------



## Hauntiholik

5 trips? How did you keep it all down?


----------



## morbidmike

I got long leg's to fill lol


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

MMMMM tapioka! 
That one of my favourite food words to say!
The best is guacamole
Come on now say it - it'll put a smile on your face!
guacamole
guacamole
guacamole
guacamole
guacamole
guacamole

ahh I love that word!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tapioca pudding looks like a batch of frog's eggs to me. I've never been able to eat it


----------



## Goblin

I never could either Roxy!


----------



## morbidmike

you guy's are insane that stuff is awsome and healthy and fortified with good things ...it make's good glue it can fix a flat tire ....it reduce's stretch mark's from child birth it's fun to roll around in with a partner (wink wink) wrestling that is....it takes rust off your car rim's ,cleans mold off your toilet seat, it goes down stairs alone or in pair's... ohhh wait that's a slinkey scratch that.it make's me ramble on and on about it ...I love tapioca more than Haunt Forum (that's a lie) yes it's true dammit now I'm hungry for TAPIOCA!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Tapioca pudding looks like a batch of frog's eggs to me. I've never been able to eat it


I guess you cant eat frog eye salad either. Yumm-o!


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Tapioca pudding looks like a batch of frog's eggs to me. I've never been able to eat it


Have you ever had Bubble tea?? It's amazing!!! It has tapioca balls in the bottom of the cup but they are nothing like pudding at all. Doesn't look the same and doesn't taste the same at all. It's realllly good. The "tea" can be fruit flavored icetea, fruit juice, or iced coffee. It's really great.



ScreamingScarecrow said:


> MMMMM tapioka!
> That one of my favourite food words to say!
> The best is guacamole
> Come on now say it - it'll put a smile on your face!
> guacamole
> guacamole
> guacamole
> guacamole
> guacamole
> guacamole
> 
> ahh I love that word!


My uncle is deathly allergic to guacamole. Once he ate a single guacamole potato chip(by mistake) and he had to go to the hospital.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> I guess you cant eat frog eye salad either. Yumm-o!


They make salad out of frog eyes? Yuck!:jol:


----------



## Zurgh

Unagi...Ooo-na-gee

Fun to say, too. Yummy.

Its grilled eel.


----------



## The Creepster

Never use hand soap in a dishwasher........they don't like each other very much


----------



## Hauntiholik

coworker is going to lose his fingers if he doesn't stop tapping on his desk


----------



## Dark Star

Someone take the knife out of Haunti's hand....


----------



## Sickie Ickie

she has a scalpel in her sock!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> coworker is going to lose his fingers if he doesn't stop tapping on his desk


Sounds like the plot of a soon-to-be-viral video


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> GOOD NEWS!!! today my mom had a tripple bypass and came out succesfully thanx for all the kind words from all and all the hope's and prayers and good joo joo sent my mom's way this forum is filled with good kind hearted people and I'm glad to be apart of it !!!! THANX again to all I might start being nice to people ....what' that? ok.. the voices in my head say no well ok


Mike, glad to hear your Mom came through surgery okay. May she have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Spooky1

I think a cigar cutter would work well on a tapping finger.


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 14 is:

Ex Spouse Day 

International Moment of Laughter Day 

Look Up at the Sky Day 

National Pecan Day 

Reach as High as You Can Day


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bearnaise? Do we have any of those delicious raisins left?


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> April 14 is:
> 
> Look Up at the Sky Day


AND CURSE IT:googly: I will have my revenge


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm hungry.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Spooky1 said:


> I think a cigar cutter would work well on a tapping finger.


it took me a while to figure out what you're talking about. :lolkin:



RoxyBlue said:


> April 14 is:
> 
> Ex Spouse Day
> 
> International Moment of Laughter Day
> 
> Look Up at the Sky Day
> 
> National Pecan Day
> 
> Reach as High as You Can Day


Does evil laughter count?


The Creepster said:


> AND CURSE IT:googly: I will have my revenge


But i thought you couldn't go out in the sun? won't it burn you alive?


----------



## Dark Star

Can you call it a poached egg if you don't actually drop it in water?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

you can if you steal it.


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## morbidmike

what do we do on exspouse day kick her possibly???


----------



## Goblin

morbid mike said:


> what do we do on exspouse day kick her possibly???


Didn't you do that while you were married?


----------



## GothicCandle

Zurgh said:


> Unagi...Ooo-na-gee
> 
> Fun to say, too. Yummy.
> 
> Its grilled eel.


I wonder how many stupid Americans have ordered a taco in japan and were shocked by what they got?

"tako" = "octopus"


----------



## morbidmike

yay all my yard work is done grass cut ...check...stray grass trimmed...check....flower's and bushes and plants watered ...check....post about what a dork I am...check


----------



## The Creepster

Hey not everyone can have a interesting day of yelling at that clouds


----------



## Dark Angel 27

roxy that is a hell of video...nothing like watching food kill itself...lol


----------



## Spooky1

Army of Darkness is on HBO. I must watch it any time it's on TV.  Hail to the King!


----------



## fick209

morbid mike said:


> yay all my yard work is done grass cut ...check...stray grass trimmed...check....flower's and bushes and plants watered ...check....post about what a dork I am...check


perfect, yours is done and I now can count on you to finish up the last of my spring yard clean up right??? I can pay you in cupcakes or cookies:googly:


----------



## debbie5

I have decided to enjoy life more... and to do that, I shall mimic everything my dog does. So, right now, I am curled up in a ball and sticking my toenail in my eyeboogers...bringing it to my nose...sniffing it & then licking it off. Repeat.

I dunno what I'm gonna do when he gets into butt licking mode. I'm flexible but not THAT flexible....


----------



## debbie5

PS- Morbid Mike, I LOVE Tapioca pudding. 
And its cousin in frog-eyeball-ness: quinoa.

(Aside: it's "KEEN- wah", not "quin-OH- uh"...)


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> PS- Morbid Mike, I LOVE Tapioca pudding.
> And its cousin in frog-eyeball-ness: quinoa.
> 
> (Aside: it's "KEEN- wah", not "quin-OH- uh"...)


why can't English speakers learn to spell. Grrr. Keenwa doesn't look as neat as Quinoa but at least theres no chance of mispronouncing it!!!

Is it weird that I've been saying "Qween-aw" and "kwin-na"


----------



## debbie5

Hmm..maybe I just have a thick East Coast accent with my quinoa? LOL...


----------



## morbidmike

I have no idea what the 2 ladies above me are talking about I think it's chick code words from the ancient female secret language


----------



## Hauntiholik

April 15th is....
* Rubber Eraser Day
* Tax Day
* Titanic Remembrance Day
* National High Five Day


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Hmm..maybe I just have a thick East Coast accent with my quinoa? LOL...


maybe. Since no one has ever corrected me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 15th is also "Watch And See How Long The Lines Are At The Post Office For People Who Waited Until The Last Minute To Mail Their Tax Forms" Day.

One of the local post offices that is on a main road used to put a couple of their employees out curbside with 55 gallon drums so drivers could just pull over and hand them the envelopes with their returns.


----------



## Hauntiholik

My earworm this morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stephen Lynch is such a hoot


----------



## The Creepster

Is money from extortion taxable? Ohhh and I can deduct my energy efficient crematorium because its good for the environment


----------



## morbidmike

boo I threw out my back today no laying and waiting till 4 pm to see doc got the day off but am stuck layin down boo suck boo blah


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Is money from extortion taxable? Ohhh and I can deduct my energy efficient crematorium because its good for the environment


But the ashes could be considered hazardous waste depending on what you throw in there


----------



## morbidmike

he makes soup outta the ashes it's pretty tasty we eat it at Christmas time


----------



## Zurgh

A gasoline powered clock was certified & labeled "energy efficient", beware the "green" label. Not all green things are good for you. Poison oak & ivy come to mind along with a big variety of poisonous plants & chemicals... Yes, extortion money is taxable, too.


----------



## morbidmike

goooooooo GREEN yay yay


----------



## The Creepster

I like green....its the color of MONEY...and SHRUBS...and my friend "Dumpsters" Teeth


----------



## morbidmike

I want a friend named dumpster that would be awsome


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here is some courtroom humor for the day:
_________________________________________

ATTORNEY: Now doctor, isn't it true that when a person dies in his sleep, he doesn't know about it until the next morning?
WITNESS: Did you actually pass the bar exam?
____________________________________

ATTORNEY: The youngest son, the twenty-year-old, how old is he?
WITNESS: He's twenty, much like your IQ.
___________________________________________

ATTORNEY: She had three children, right?
WITNESS: Yes.
ATTORNEY: How many were boys?
WITNESS: None.
ATTORNEY: Were there any girls?
WITNESS: Your Honor, I think I need a different attorney. Can I get a new attorney?
____________________________________________

ATTORNEY: How was your first marriage terminated?
WITNESS: By death.
ATTORNEY: And by whose death was it terminated?
WITNESS: Take a guess.

____________________________________________

ATTORNEY: Can you describe the individual?
WITNESS: He was about medium height and had a beard.
ATTORNEY: Was this a male or a female?
WITNESS: Unless the Circus was in town I'm going with male.
_____________________________________

ATTORNEY: Is your appearance here this morning pursuant to a deposition notice which I sent to your attorney?
WITNESS: No, this is how I dress when I go to work.
______________________________________

ATTORNEY: Doctor, how many of your autopsies have you performed on dead people?
WITNESS: All of them. The live ones put up too much of a fight.
_________________________________________

ATTORNEY: ALL your responses MUST be oral, OK? What school did you go to?
WITNESS: Oral.
_________________________________________

ATTORNEY: Do you recall the time that you examined the body?
WITNESS: The autopsy started around 8:30 p.m.
ATTORNEY: And Mr. Denton was dead at the time?
WITNESS: If not, he was by the time I finished.
____________________________________________

ATTORNEY: Are you qualified to give a urine sample?
WITNESS: Are you qualified to ask that question?
______________________________________

ATTORNEY: Doctor, before you performed the autopsy, did you check for a pulse?
WITNESS: No.
ATTORNEY: Did you check for blood pressure?
WITNESS: No.
ATTORNEY: Did you check for breathing?
WITNESS: No.
ATTORNEY: So, then it is possible that the patient was alive when you began the autopsy?
WITNESS: No.
ATTORNEY: How can you be so sure, Doctor?
WITNESS: Because his brain was sitting on my desk in a jar.
ATTORNEY: I see, but could the patient have still been alive, nevertheless?
WITNESS: Yes, it is possible that he could have been alive and practicing law.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

OMG!!! Those are HILARIOUS!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

good one roxy that was great


----------



## Spooky1

Stupid lawyers are always a laugh.


----------



## Spooky1

I heard this song at the grocery store a few days ago and it's still stuck in my head.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Stupid lawyers are always a laugh.


As are witty witnesses


----------



## Dark Star

If you have to read the manual yourself to tell the oil change guy how to turn off your maintenance light, what do you think the chances that your going to develop an oil leak?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dark Star said:


> If you have to read the manual yourself to tell the oil change guy how to turn off your maintenance light, what do you think the chances that your going to develop an oil leak?


Oohhhhh, pretty high.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I get my precious back tomorrow!!!! It's been two weeks since I got to see her long black lines and tasted rich exhaust. *sniff, sniff*


----------



## IMU




----------



## morbidmike

Haunti is the dead sled in the shop?


----------



## The Creepster

Some one is stealing my rocks........


----------



## MorbidMariah

I cannot believe that Pete Steele of Type O Negative is dead.  I am sad sad sad. He's the scariest sexy guy of the 90's.


----------



## Zurgh

The Creepster said:


> Some one is stealing my rocks........


Oops, my bad! They will be returned shortly...


----------



## morbidmike

well I should go to work today hummmmm...........what a dilemma


----------



## Evil Queen

It's Friday!


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 16 is:

National Eggs Benedict Day 

National High Five Day 

National Librarian Day 

National Stress Awareness Day


----------



## Sickie Ickie

"National Stress Awareness Day "

hmmmmmmmmmmmm I'm aware I have stress _every day._


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> April 16 is:
> 
> National Eggs Benedict Day
> 
> National High Five Day
> 
> National Librarian Day
> 
> National Stress Awareness Day


Does that mean I will get a high five if I reduce the librarians stress by making her eggs Benedict??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go for it, GC!


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> Haunti is the dead sled in the shop?


Yep. Hopefully they can get her put back together today. We've asked for a go, no-go call by 1pm since they can't say when they think she'll be done (they are closed on the weekends).


----------



## debbie5

Lortab.
Sweet!


----------



## morbidmike

hopefully you get her back soon she's a sweet ride haunti and I'll still take her if you grow tired of her:googly:


----------



## Devils Chariot

oh please be over workday!!! I'm dying here! I need beerz and sleep, stat!


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> hopefully you get her back soon she's a sweet ride haunti and I'll still take her if you grow tired of her:googly:


I got her back!!!! I feel so much better!

I had to laugh. The guys who was working on her said "it smells in there". I said "yeah, like old dead guy...."  I love that smell.


----------



## The Creepster

I do enjoy seeing true suffering........nothing beats seeing a vehicle rolling in a parking lot with no one in....WATCH OUT GRANNY...Awwwww too late....


----------



## debbie5

I need fresh ice for my knee. Creepster- can I borrow your heart??


----------



## Zurgh

Creepster, I caught one of your renegade maids. The redhead. She will be shipped back via Private courier. Please to be keeping a better eye on the maids, preferably both as she was very nice looking.


----------



## morbidmike

you didnt keep her ??? they are very well trained maids I wish mine would not have cut through them chains


----------



## The Creepster

debbie5 said:


> I need fresh ice for my knee. Creepster- can I borrow your heart??


Yes....I have 3 so keep it Hows your knee?



Zurgh said:


> Creepster, I caught one of your renegade maids. The redhead. She will be shipped back via Private courier. Please to be keeping a better eye on the maids, preferably both as she was very nice looking.


Z...thank you for returning her...shes very naughty and will be punished
I hope you enjoy the fruit basket and scented lotions/ bath salts


----------



## GothicCandle

Recut trailers: make horror movies into romantic comedies.


----------



## debbie5

Knee is good! Much better than I thought it would be. Hurts less than before surgery.


----------



## Zurgh

The Creepster said:


> Z...thank you for returning her...shes very naughty and will be punished
> I hope you enjoy the fruit basket and scented lotions/ bath salts


The contents of the basket were all quite delicious, thanks. I'll keep an eye or 3 out for more of the escaped maids, and send them back as recovered.:googly::ninja:


----------



## morbidmike

why do people sag their pant's it's so stupid looking I was at Menards today and a guy cashier had his pant's sagging dont people have dress codes at least requirement's NO SAGGING PANT'S I dont care what kind of undie's you have on so dont show me


----------



## GothicCandle

morbid mike said:


> why do people sag their pant's it's so stupid looking I was at Menards today and a guy cashier had his pant's sagging dont people have dress codes at least requirement's NO SAGGING PANT'S I dont care what kind of undie's you have on so dont show me


isnt there a movie..I forget what...where this manly man is giving dating advice to a highschool/college guy and one day upon leave the room the boy turns to say one last thing to the man to discover him picking a wedgie, caused by a bright pink thong...what movie was that...


----------



## morbidmike

I ahvent seen that movie that I can rember but I'd watch it...wait was it super bad


----------



## GothicCandle

morbid mike said:


> I ahvent seen that movie that I can rember but I'd watch it...wait was it super bad


no, I haven't seen superbad.


----------



## morbidmike

I got's no clue sorry


----------



## GothicCandle

well, now that's gonna drive me crazy. lol. What was that movie?!? lol. The only part I remember else about it was near the end a student tells everyone to accept each other for the weirdos they are...lol.


----------



## nixie

Deb- I'm glad your knee is doing well!


----------



## The Creepster

GothicCandle said:


> isnt there a movie..I forget what...where this manly man is giving dating advice to a highschool/college guy and one day upon leave the room the boy turns to say one last thing to the man to discover him picking a wedgie, caused by a bright pink thong...what movie was that...


That would be John Tucker Must Die


----------



## GothicCandle

The Creepster said:


> That would be John Tucker Must Die


hmm, maybe. I don't remember ANYTHING about that movie. I saw it soooo long ago. And I can't find the movie clip I'm talking about.

*typing "thong" into youtube = not a good idea...it's worse if you type "teacher + thong" and even worse when the word "male" is added....*


----------



## Dark Star

yeah sometimes I hit search before I really think it through ...lol


----------



## The Creepster

My house smells like Iced tea.....I think it has to do with Global Warming


----------



## morbidmike

what a beautiful day to catch a new victim ....oh look-e here jogger's BRB


----------



## GothicCandle

Hey guess what!? Cell phones stop working after they go thru the washing machine!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Put it in a container f rice and leave it for between a few days and a week. Sometimes after they dry out they work again.


----------



## Evil Queen

I should have gone shopping.


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> Hey guess what!? Cell phones stop working after they go thru the washing machine!!!!


And toilets, too

Sickie has a good suggestion, though. At work we've dried out cell phones by sealing them in a coffee can with a large silica gel packet (like those ones you see in shoe boxes, only a whole lot bigger). Once they were dry, they were fine.


----------



## GothicCandle

hmm, thanks for the suggestion, i think its dead though. It was dying before anyway. It wouldn't hold a charge for more then 3 days, when before it would stay on for like 2 weeks. I wanted to take it appart and see what's inside, but my mom wont let me.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I've taken them apart before. All you see is a circuit board with an antennae attached. No big whoop.


----------



## Spooky1

My boss put a flash drive through the laundy once and it still worked fine afterwards.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hey everyone. Just checking in. Not much to say really.


----------



## morbidmike

well I dont have much to say either I am drawing a blank for some reason


----------



## The Creepster

I tried drawing a blank.....but I just can't get it quite right


----------



## Goblin

Can you believe it? We have a frost warning for tonight. Was 48 degrees last night.
Sure was a short Spring!


----------



## Dark Star

Is it really shopping if you don't actually buy anything?


----------



## fick209

morbid mike said:


> well I dont have much to say either I am drawing a blank for some reason


Mike, I never thought I would see the day where that happens:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

Man its smells good outside...cool breeze...dark skies....bliss


----------



## Evil Queen

Good night Neverland!


----------



## Draik41895

some one, tell me something motivating...I must return to glory!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Tomorrow i have jury duty. i'm slightly nervous about being with a bunch of strangers. Nervous as hell. I'm gonna try and get to sleep


----------



## Goblin

How can you have a frost warning when it's 49 degrees outside?


----------



## Hauntiholik

April 19th is....
* Garlic Day
* Humorous Day
* National Amaretto Day
* Patriots' Day


----------



## Evil Queen

Mmmm Garlic Day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> some one, tell me something motivating...I must return to glory!!!!!!!!1


How about this - get your homework done or the Brute Squad is going to show up at your house


----------



## Spooklights

Dark Star said:


> Is it really shopping if you don't actually buy anything?


No, that's just browsing. Browsing is just as much fun as shopping, but it's cheaper.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

We call it window shopping.

But REAL shopping for windows is a "pane".


----------



## The Creepster

ever made your ear whistle? I think mine just did


----------



## morbidmike

no but sometimes my nostril does then it wont quit I believe it plays dixie


----------



## The Creepster

morbid mike said:


> no but sometimes my nostril does then it wont quit I believe it plays dixie


You should learn how to whistle some death metal lol


----------



## morbidmike

I dont think my nostril is that talented hahhahah but that would be awsome ROCK ON!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Tomorrow i have jury duty. i'm slightly nervous about being with a bunch of strangers. Nervous as hell. I'm gonna try and get to sleep


Good luck with Jury Duty DA. I was on the jury for a double homicide years ago. It felt good to put the creep away.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've been called to jury duty twice but have yet to actually make it to the serving-on-the-jury part. First time my number was too high, so I found out the day before that I was not going to have to go in. Second time I sat at the courthouse for several hours, then was excused because the lawyers decided to go with a judge-only trial. It was not a total loss since I was able to complete three crossword puzzles while I was there


----------



## debbie5

Hmmm...do I want to endure knee pain & shuffle up the stairs and take a shower, or stew in my own filth??

Filth sounds good...but then again, I do need to appear normal....


----------



## scareme

Go for the shower. It'll feel better afterwards.

Today is the 15 year anni. of the Oklahoma City bombing. I was working at OK Children's Hospital when they brought the kids in. And at the morge later. It's been a long time but I still cried seeing the grief of the families at the remembrance ceremony today.


----------



## Draik41895

Brute Squad?sounds fun.


----------



## morbidmike

yes that was a a horrid event in our history cant every one just get a hobby and not concentrate on world destruction


----------



## Joiseygal

Normal is over rated Debbie, but I am sorry to hear you have knee pain. I hope you feel better soon!

Also Scareme I can't believe that happen 15 yrs. ago. That was very sad! That must of been really tough witnessing that horrible tragedy.


----------



## The Creepster

Spooky1 said:


> Good luck with Jury Duty DA. I was on the jury for a double homicide years ago. It felt good to put the creep away.


Hey...but I got early parole:googly: HahahhHHAHahHAhaah.....I like pointy things


----------



## morbidmike

why did spooky want to put the creepster in the clink I thought we were all friend's here


----------



## Draik41895

hehehe


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> why did spooky want to put the creepster in the clink I thought we were all friend's here


There are some things that should not be exposed to the general public.


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> There are some things that should not be exposed to the general public.


Hey....folks are alright as long as they can get away But ifin I catch ya...te-hehehehehehe


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hear the sound of evil laughter.....


Papier mache sure is messy.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> I hear the sound of evil laughter.....


From the Creepster or Spooky? If it's Spooky, _RUN, ROXY, RUN!!!_


----------



## Hauntiholik

My neighbor had some landscaping done over the weekend. I saw guys moving mulch to the back yard and I wondered why couldn't they to the work themselves? I found out later that they had all of the existing mildewed mulch removed (they over water) and they found 4 full sized bull snakes back there.

I don't blame them at all for hiring the work out!


----------



## The Creepster

Thats what you get for living in the sticks:googly::googly:


----------



## Goblin

I remember reading about a man in Florida who found a cobra under his woodpile once. He said he thought it was
a black snake till he saw the hood flare up on it. He called the police and they came with animal control and caught it.
They had no idea where it came from, but suspected someone around the neighborhood had it and it got away.


----------



## Draik41895

hehe Ive got Soul, Soul SILVER!!!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

My dog blew his knee out today. Probably torn his cruxiate ligament (he did the same thing with other knee 2 years ago). How ironic that *I'm* using a walker cane cuz my knee is wacked and now I gotta figure out how to carry him in to the vet's to get his knee fixed. $1200 again for xrays, surgery, meds. (sigh) That's a lot of money, but we knew he had goofy joints when we adopted him. I had given him pain meds in past few days for his knee pain as it has been rainy and he's been achey; meds made him all happy and jumpy..he was jumping up on my dad this morning, and before we could get him to stop, he must have blown it out cuz he yelped/screamed and wouldn't walk on it. Dang dog. I wish I was a cruel, uncaring owner..it would be a lot cheaper!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yeah, but not nearly as rewarding.


----------



## Hauntiholik

April 20th is....
* Look a Like Day - is the day to look, dress, act, even talk like someone else.
* National Weed Day - also known as Marijuana Appreciation Day, National Smoke Day and Stoners Day


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> April 20th is....
> * Look a Like Day - is the day to look, dress, act, even talk like someone else.
> * National Weed Day - also known as Marijuana Appreciation Day, National Smoke Day and Stoners Day


Oh boy OH BOY....I pick too look like Haunti:googly: Now where are my pumps and hookah


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Oh boy OH BOY....I pick too look like Haunti:googly: Now where are my pumps and hookah


I think I would pay money to see that You need a hearse to complete the look, too, Creep.

Today I will try to look like the Bride of Frankenstein - she was stunning, although not particularly articulate.


----------



## Death's Door

Along with the Oklahoma City bombing, this week also commemerates the anniversary of Columbine. Maybe if this peeps celebrated "Weed Day", this crap wouldn't happen. 

With regard to another disaster that took place on Monday, I watched, "Dancing with the Stars" - I am not a dance enthusiast but Kate Gosselin needs to leave the building and not even be allowed in the parking lot - now would be a good time.


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> I think I would pay money to see that You need a hearse to complete the look, too, Creep.


Sweet...but Spooky my get suspicious about the large cash withdrawal. I am so pretty....this is a record level of sexy..WATCH OUT:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

creep you got competition with goblin and his pink boa and tiara i'm thinking since we have not seen a pic of you goblin is the sexiest in all the haunt forum:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> creep you got competition with goblin and his pink boa and tiara i'm thinking since we have not seen a pic of you goblin is the sexiest in all the haunt forum:googly:


You must not have seen the picture of Jeff from Frighteners Entertainment with his feather boa PLUS makeup


----------



## Dark Star

Are boas all the rage on the the forum now?


----------



## Goblin

Here's another shot for all my fans.............


----------



## The Creepster

Thats truly disturbing Indeed......


----------



## morbidmike

ok creepster let's see your glamor shot!!!!! LOL


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

interviewing for a promotion tomorrow! wish me luck.


----------



## Spooky1

BB, Good luck on the interview.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm in 1st place in my fantasy baseball league (only 5 1/2 more months to go )


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> interviewing for a promotion tomorrow! wish me luck.


good luck!


----------



## debbie5

I highly recommend knee surgery. Gives you a valid reason for sleeping 12 hours a day and not really doing a damn productive thing. 
But I do feel very Rear Windowish, as I'm not outside raking leaves or gardening, but stuck inside watching the trees bud....


----------



## debbie5

I have come to the conclusion that there are NO normal people anywhere. Everyone is wacked in some way.

I am just very open about my wackiness.


----------



## Vlad

> Everyone is wacked in some way


Then that makes wackiness normal, and we're all normal.


----------



## morbidmike

knowing your wacky is the first step to recovery in a 12 step program

step 1 admittance to being wacky

step 2 dammit I cant recall what num.2 is

step 3 it's.........ahh.........forget it and just drink beer!!!!


12 step programs dont work anyway


----------



## Joiseygal

I like being wacky because normal is boring!


----------



## Hauntiholik

April 21st is....
* Kindergarten Day
* School Librarian Day
* Administrative Professional Day


----------



## GothicCandle

Vlad said:


> Then that makes wackiness normal, and we're all normal.


The Japanese have a saying (which I don't remember the words) which means The real truth v.s what everyone says the truth is.


----------



## nixie

My oldest daughter had some of her work chosen for a district wide K-12 student art show, the reception was last night. She made a gorgeous gothic mask with the mouth bolted shut and a lovely abstract skull. Her artwork is usually very dark (the creepy doesn't fall far from the tree), but I was surprised by how dark many of the other kids' pieces were. Pale faces with bleeding eyes, characters covered in stitches, ominous creatures, lots of skulls, devils etc. When I was in school, I did a drawing of a demon baby, everyone freaked out and made a big deal out of it. I think it's interesting that the macabre pieces were so plentiful and being celebrated. I was also very pleasantly surprised to see a painting of a pentacle. I was impressed by the depth of the kids' work and the open-mindedness of the teachers for choosing bold pieces.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Hell, if I painted a macabre scene, the principle would have called my parents trying to set up some kind of psychological exam!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> interviewing for a promotion tomorrow! wish me luck.


Good luck on the interview, BB!


----------



## morbidmike

woo hoo another half day of work for the morbid one this SUCK'S I have to use all my sidejob money to make up for the reg money I'm not earning THIS IS NOT FARE I have materials I need to buy and things that have to be done I HATE MY BOSS!!!!!! the rest of the guy's that have been caught stealing hour's 5 time's are working but honest mike get's a boot in the pooper uhg!!!!!!!!! the union sucks stupid seniority policy


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> I have come to the conclusion that there are NO normal people anywhere. Everyone is wacked in some way.
> 
> I am just very open about my wackiness.


If normal is the center of a bell curve and most people are abnormal then abnormal is normal and those "normal" folks are the deviants.  Long Live Abby-Normal!


----------



## morbidmike

Spooky1 said:


> If normal is the center of a bell curve and most people are abnormal then abnormal is normal and those "normal" folks are the deviants.  Long Live Abby-Normal!


dont you have some rowing to do???


----------



## Spooky1

Not while I'm at work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, watch that row boat talk! This is a family-friendly forum:googly:



Spooky1 said:


> Not while I'm at work.


And I'm glad to hear that:devil:


----------



## morbidmike

is Lady Ga Ga awsome or what LOL


----------



## IMU

Boat talk is perfectly fine for a Pirate! 



RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, watch that row boat talk! This is a family-friendly forum:googly:


----------



## Dark Star

Talking row boat only leads to other things and everyone knows that......


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm so excited! I'm going to do some life casting soon! (I need a body for my casket)


----------



## Evil Queen

Talking row boat only leads to other things and everyone knows that......

Like getting hooked on catamarans. Bad scene.


----------



## The Creepster

My hair hurts


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> (I need a body for my casket)


Maybe The Creepster will donate his. You know he'd make a fine looking corpse what with all that lifting and running and staying in shape stuff he's into:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Hauntiholik said:


> (I need a body for my casket)


Sorry, but I'm still using mine!


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Maybe The Creepster will donate his. You know he'd make a fine looking corpse what with all that lifting and running and staying in shape stuff he's into:googly:


Sure Haunti can have my corpse.....just don't leave me outside unattended I am like steak to a dog:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

the dog says mmmmmm yummy


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Maybe The Creepster will donate his. You know he'd make a fine looking corpse what with all that lifting and running and staying in shape stuff he's into:googly:


Ummmm. I don't creepster would fit and he'd make a mess in there.

I got to meet Steve Petalas recently (I was gushing about his "Zella" prop) and he said he'd show me how to do the casting. If you went to Transworld, you saw Zella in his booth.

This picture was taken by Terra and posted on HalloweenForum


----------



## morbidmike

make sure you do a how too I'd like to do one too if it's not too hard


----------



## nixie

Rowboats.... huh? Did I miss something?:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

nixie said:


> Rowboats.... huh? Did I miss something?:googly:


If you weren't in chat you missed the rowing reference.


----------



## RoxyBlue

nixie said:


> Rowboats.... huh? Did I miss something?:googly:


Nope, nope, nothing to see here, keep moving:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Just keep swimming. Just keep swimming. Just keep swimming.


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> Ummmm. I don't creepster would fit and he'd make a mess in there.


Your right.......well if you cut me into pieces I could...I am just too much beefcake for your "standard" casket. Its not easy being me sometimes:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> I'm so excited! I'm going to do some life casting soon! (I need a body for my casket)


Who's body are you casting?


----------



## Goblin

Will she have casting calls in the cemetay?


----------



## debbie5

I keep asking hubby to let me make some life casts as we need more coat hooks...hehehehehhh.

NO ONE wants to cast you, Creepster! no one will ever believe you are dead, with all that Good Health & Muscle Mass....

(do we really believe he is a hotttie?? I WANT PICS! EVIDENCE DAMMIT! EVIDENCE!)

What time r u freakazoids on chat, anyway?? Is there room for another freak??


----------



## The Creepster

debbie5 said:


> NO ONE wants to cast you, Creepster! no one will ever believe you are dead, with all that Good Health & Muscle Mass....
> 
> (do we really believe he is a hotttie?? I WANT PICS! EVIDENCE DAMMIT! EVIDENCE!)
> 
> What time r u freakazoids on chat, anyway?? Is there room for another freak??


LOL hey you want to know what I look like?....... your not alone

At night Debbie....we are in chat:googly: ohh and my pic is posted in there


----------



## Dark Star

The Creepster said:


> LOL hey you want to know what I look like?....... your not alone
> 
> At night Debbie....we are in chat:googly: ohh and my pic is posted in there


Was there.....It was distracting the ladies....so we had to take it down


----------



## Spooky1

Creepster doesn't know what he looks like either. No reflection in the mirror.


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 said:


> Creepster doesn't know what he looks like either. No reflection in the mirror.


Should we be looking for some crucifixes and wooden stakes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

My goodness, The Creepster is certainly THE topic of discussion this evening!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Here's the earwarm you ordered Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Haunti, now I'll hear that one all night in my dreams


----------



## scareme

I was just reading through the "How Did You Get Your Name?" thread and went back a few pages, which takes you back a couple of years. There were alot of names I hadn't seen or thought about for quite a while. Makes me wonder what some of those people are up to now. Wonder if haunters a couple years from now will wonder what happened to us. (You see Zombie F, I fully intend to see this site still running years from now.)


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

scareme said:


> ... (You see Zombie F, I fully intend to see this site still running years from now.)


Here Here!!


----------



## debbie5

And we will still be saying under our breath:"Why did that haunter put an alien in the graveyard?"


----------



## morbidmike

yay for the site this place is awesome I spend alot of time here just ask my wife LOL so much to see and do here no time for her so I just buy her gifts that keeps her happy for awhile


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

is on his way to pick up a stump grinder this morning....almost reay to put fence up for the new garden.


----------



## morbidmike

well no work today I guess I'll finish a prop today


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Earth Day! Don't forget to hug a tree today!


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 22 is also:

Girl Scout Leader Day 

National Jelly Bean Day


----------



## Dark Star

I hug a tree everyday!


----------



## The Creepster

I hugged a tree with my car......


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> I hugged a tree with my car......


I'll bet the tree won that round, too


----------



## Hauntiholik

Your project definition is full of hand waving and lacking in necessary details to complete the task in the time you have allotted. "Make it so" does not adequately define the tasks. Do not expect a functional project that meets the client's requirements based on this document.

Have a nice day....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope that's not a review of your work, Haunti:googly:

"Make it so" worked for Captain Piccard, though.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> I hope that's not a review of your work, Haunti:googly:
> 
> "Make it so" worked for Captain Piccard, though.


That's my review of the specifications that they hand off to me to work on.

crap in = crap out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's pretty damn funny, Haunti

You work with engineers, yes? They're usually very detail oriented, which is why I learned early on never to ask my dad (now a retired engineer) with help on my math homework. Each problem would take an hour to explain once he got hold of it


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> You work with engineers, yes?


I am an engineer that works with management.

Oh crap. Tornado warning.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> I am an engineer that works with management.
> 
> Oh crap. Tornado warning.


Well, that explains the hand waving and lack of details. I used to work in a large company and the senior management was very fond of stock phrases that meant nothing.

No tornadoes allowed!! Be safe!


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> No tornadoes allowed!! Be safe!


It passed. Creepster must have gone out and yelled at the sky.


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> It passed. Creepster must have gone out and yelled at the sky.


I did....I told it YOU DON"T WANT ME TO COME UP THERE!


----------



## Goblin

We get tornado warnings everytime we have thunderstorms. Last one we actually had
was in the late 80's or early 90's. Knock on wood


----------



## Evil Queen

The Creepster said:


> I did....I told it YOU DON"T WANT ME TO COME UP THERE!


Hahahaha!


----------



## morbidmike

yee haw I got FIRED today what a fiasco I had the cops called 2 time on me whats funny I actually didnt do anything at all today no charges no jail just a stupid idiot for a X boss


----------



## Evil Queen

Oh no Mike that's terrible. They actually called the cops on you?


----------



## Dark Star

oh geesh Mike!! Sounds like a great day.


----------



## Goblin

Sorry you got fired Mike. Been there a time or two myself. Why did they call the cops?


----------



## morbidmike

he said he's scared of me today hahahah I'm not scary must be my red eye's I guess


----------



## debbie5

Well, MIke..the neighbors said you were wearing nothing but a strategically placed tube sock....


LOL..jk...DUDE! WTH happened!?? 
OOOHHHHH MYYYYYY GOODDDDDDD..he's gonna be online ALL DAY Now! RUN FOR YOUR LIIIIIvvvvvveeess!!


----------



## debbie5

I clicked on the ad for Darklight & went to a youtube spot..the guy who narrates it sounds just like Linus in the Charlie Brown Christmas special. Very soothing....


----------



## scareme

Mike, so sorry to hear about your day. The hospital I worked at had a disgrunted employee download a virus the day he was fired. After that each time they let an employee go secuirty would stay with them from the time they left the supervisors office, cleaned their desk/locker and out to their car. Maybe it's just your companies policy. Sucky day.


----------



## scareme

Four of the first six NFL draft picks have come from Oklahoma. Way to go Okies!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I was on a stump grinder from 11 am till 8 this evening...no lunch break. It's loaded back onto the trailer, I showered and still munching on dinner. What a dirty job, though a great reward. Tomorrow I shall pick up some posts and a little fencing for the new garden. I'm pretty geeked about my garden, soooo much bigger than what I've been doing.


----------



## morbidmike

congrats FE I hope it grow's well for you put some franks red hot sauce on it ...put that s%^& on everything LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

thanks Mike, it should.
Franks, you kidding...I make my own!! lol


morbid mike said:


> congrats FE I hope it grow's well for you put some franks red hot sauce on it ...put that s%^& on everything LOL


----------



## Spooky1

Mike, sorry to hear about your job. Good luck on finding a new job.


----------



## Draik41895

Playing this in the upcoming Artichoke Parade


----------



## debbie5

Thats a nice little march, Draik. Has kinda an "Oklahoma" feel about it in one section.... what instrument do you play again?? Are Belgians known for their parachuting skills??
And how can artichokes parade? They don't have feet. The look like an outer space pollen spore to me..I'm afraid to try them.

Creepster ate one & look how HE turned out.


----------



## debbie5

Oh, and Mike- sorry about the job situation.


----------



## Draik41895

debbie5 said:


> Thats a nice little march, Draik. Has kinda an "Oklahoma" feel about it in one section.... what instrument do you play again?? Are Belgians known for their parachuting skills??
> And how can artichokes parade? They don't have feet. The look like an outer space pollen spore to me..I'm afraid to try them.
> 
> Creepster ate one & look how HE turned out.


ill answer the serious question, I play the Euphonium (also called a baritone) and it looks like a mini tuba


----------



## debbie5

Dang....upstaged by a kid.


----------



## Joiseygal

Mike sorry to hear about your job. I hope your side jobs help you get through until another job comes along. Good Luck! 
Side note to myself...do not go to to bed too early in the future.  Everyone have a great Friday!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

thanx for the concerns on my job ....I'll be fine actually better off alot less stress and more time to finish my prop's always a good thing lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeah Mike, sorry about your job.

Are you close to the Jackson Adrian area?


----------



## IMU

*Dancing with the Aliens?*

I have way too much "free" time at work! :googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

April 23rd is....
* Take Our Daughters and Sons to Work Day
* Take a Chance Day
* National Picnic Day
* Talk Like Shakespeare Day
* DNA Day


----------



## Joiseygal

LOL...Haunti I had to double check the Take our daughter/son to work day because my daughter told me it was yesterday. When I read your post I thought she just told me to get off of school to go with her friend's mother to work. Anyway I guess they have that day for different towns because we had it yesterday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I left my "daughter" (the four legged, furry one) at home today with Spooky1


----------



## Hauntiholik

Joiseygal said:


> LOL...Haunti I had to double check the Take our daughter/son to work day because my daughter told me it was yesterday. When I read your post I thought she just told me to get off of school to go with her friend's mother to work. Anyway I guess they have that day for different towns because we had it yesterday.


Mine was yesterday too so when I saw it I thought "Damn, my kids tricked me again."


----------



## The Creepster

Hey Mc Donalds is Hiring....would you like fries with that?


----------



## debbie5

Creepster...I thought you had that job downtown pole dancing??


----------



## debbie5

Hey- what time is chat here?? (Eastern time)..I keep missing it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Hey- what time is chat here?? (Eastern time)..I keep missing it...


Chat is 24 hours a day, but most folks seem to show up after dinner (east coast time) on work nights.


----------



## debbie5

So...this online guy I play World Of Warcraft with lives in Canada..Has a wife, kid..nice guy. Out of the blue he asks if he can email me a pic of his junk so I can "rate" it.

WHAT IS THE WORLD COMING TO!!?? What is the logic of that!!?? closet FREAKAZOID!

No, no, and more no.

So..I'm all indignent and disgusted. Im out with some recently divorced galfriends of mine yesterday & telling them the story and they start to laugh. They pull out their cell phones and what do they have?? JUNK PICS SENT FROM THEIR BOYFRIENDS!!

I musta just fallen off the turnip truck. Im headed back to the farm.....(donning Urban Amish bonnet...)


----------



## The Creepster

So thats why I see the "GOT JUNK?" trucks out everywhere......I bet they get lots of interesting e-mails


----------



## debbie5

Hmmm...whats the odor?? is that the smell of smoke from Rome burning all over again??


----------



## Spooky1

I don't think it's the same "junk" we look for at Curbies.


----------



## The Creepster

debbie5 said:


> So...this online guy I play World Of Warcraft with lives in Canada..Has a wife, kid..nice guy. Out of the blue he asks if he can email me a pic of his junk so I can "rate" it.
> 
> WHAT IS THE WORLD COMING TO!!?? What is the logic of that!!?? closet FREAKAZOID!
> 
> No, no, and more no.
> 
> So..I'm all indignent and disgusted. Im out with some recently divorced galfriends of mine yesterday & telling them the story and they start to laugh. They pull out their cell phones and what do they have?? JUNK PICS SENT FROM THEIR BOYFRIENDS!!
> 
> I musta just fallen off the turnip truck. Im headed back to the farm.....(donning Urban Amish bonnet...)


Bruno did not want you to be left out Debbie


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, Creep, the expression on Bruno's face is priceless!

"Dammit, what's a cat gotta do for a little privacy here?!?!"


----------



## Dark Star

More like..... "Take one more *#@!* pic of me and someone gets hurt!"


----------



## Hauntiholik

"Dude....don't you knock???"


----------



## Evil Queen

"jealous?"


----------



## morbidmike

really it's (Jealous arnt you?)


----------



## morbidmike

dammit EQ get outta my brain


----------



## debbie5

LMAO....u are not right, Creep.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I just love finding a great pair of heels on 50% off!


----------



## debbie5

I saw those! They are from Hot Topic..they come in flats as well.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> I saw those! They are from Hot Topic..they come in flats as well.


now why would you wear flats when you can wear these? :zombie:


----------



## debbie5

My hubby just took my carrot cake Clif bar and fashioned it into a poo shape....put it on the floor on a piece of paper. Showed the kids "what the dog made" picked it up & bit it. The kids are screaming in horror & laughter....

Im calling Child Protective on my own family.....LOL.

(In the meantime, Im yelling "HEY! Dont eat my Clif bars! they are $1.50 each & I need them for the gym!!" I'm SO not fun...)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> I just love finding a great pair of heels on 50% off!


Great shoes just made for the fashion-conscious haunter:jol:

I'm with Deb, though - flats for me as well. Wearing high heels takes practice when you're not used to it


----------



## The Creepster

I will show you how you wear them if you ladies would like......Just no dead lifting...they break easy when your dead lifting 550 lbs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, a picture of The Creepster wearing Hot Topic high heels - now THAT would be worth seeing. I think that even trumps a pink feather boa:devil:


----------



## Hauntiholik

These are MY shoes Creepster! Back away from the heels and nobody gets hurt!

Schweet! These will look awesome with my Hauntcast t-shirt too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Schweet! These will look awesome with my Hauntcast t-shirt too.


And a pair of sweatpants - that will complete the ensemble


----------



## Hauntiholik

hmmmm. I guess I'll have to go out for sweatpants. I don't own any.


----------



## morbidmike

where did the sun go I think the creepster squatted on it or dead lifted it or what ever the hell he does......Well I'm hungry off to Mickey D's muhahaha...hah.....wait the wife just said no Job no Mickey D's gosh dammit this is bull#$%^ ugh!!!! I will loose my awesome body with not trans fats and high cholesterol and lack of protine


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hauntiholik said:


> hmmmm. I guess I'll have to go out for sweatpants. I don't own any.


I'm not a fashion expert, but I would think that black leather pants would go well with those heels and the haunt forum T shirt.


----------



## The Creepster

Sweat pants?????? Shoes like those require leather CHAPS!!!!! Let me borrow then Haunti...I will show you


----------



## Hauntiholik

chaps? I don't have leather chaps. I have pants.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm thinking we need to start a "What Not To Wear" thread here. Stacey and Clinton, where are you when we need you?:jol:


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> chaps? I don't have leather chaps. I have pants.


No I HAVE the leather chaps....I just need to borrow your heels I will show you how to ROCK the high heels/chaps look!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## The Creepster

You mean I have to compete with that? I might as well not even apply


----------



## morbidmike

we need to see pic's of haunti and creepster sturttin their stuff on the run way then we can have a thread for voting who rocks the look better LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hey Creepster! I found a hearse for you!


----------



## Joiseygal

morbid mike said:


> where did the sun go I think the creepster squatted on it or dead lifted it or what ever the hell he does......Well I'm hungry off to Mickey D's muhahaha...hah.....wait the wife just said no Job no Mickey D's gosh dammit this is bull#$%^ ugh!!!! I will loose my awesome body with not trans fats and high cholesterol and lack of protine


You can tell her that you will only buy the items on the dollar menu, so actually you would be saving money.  Unless you buy 20 items on the dollar menu?!?!?!? 

Oh my god Haunti that thing is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

.


----------



## morbidmike

holy crap that was SWEET!!!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> Hey Creepster! I found a hearse for you!


That is EXACTLY what I am looking for Thats way cool!


----------



## Evil Queen

Way freakin cool!


----------



## nixie

Dang!!! That was amazing!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Haunti, that hearse is amazing. I'd love to have that in my driveway on Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll let the Grim Reaper/Angel of Death ride with me in my hearse when I go on the condition that he does not lift me up through the moon roof and start tossing me around while we're on the road because that would be, like, really dangerous.


----------



## debbie5

(making Mike a "Egg Mc Muffin" with toasted whole wheat Eng muffin, egg whites, turkey bacon & real chedddar cheese.....) . THERE! Now eat it and enjoy it. Or else! (pouring cup of Ghirardelli hot cocoa). The baked potato homefries with adobo will be done in a minute.


----------



## Hauntiholik

If you like the hearse, It's only a mere $14,000 wholesale through scarefactory


----------



## Hauntiholik

April 24th is....
* Pigs in a Blanket Day
* Astronomy Day
* National Sense of Smell Day


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm up, now what?


----------



## The Creepster

Man, who drank all the gin.......I guess I have to go get more


----------



## morbidmike

Gosh I hate being lazy I want to go get some material and batting to finish but its cold and rainey and I dont wanna go outside BLAH


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Creepster said:


> Man, who drank all the gin.......I guess I have to go get more


Better question is, who drank all the breakfast gin?!


----------



## Joiseygal

The Creepster said:


> Man, who drank all the gin.......I guess I have to go get more


I think the aliens drank all the gin?


----------



## Dark Star

The Creepster said:


> Man, who drank all the gin.......I guess I have to go get more


You were drinking?


----------



## Hauntiholik

I tried a new sandwich today - cuban. Me likey!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We just picked up another Japanese maple on sale at the local nusery - that makes six for our yard now. Our theory is, there's always room for another Japanese maple


----------



## The Creepster

The Bar is stocked AGAIN.....Yay! This time I am recording...so I have proof! Something strange is going on here


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you check to see if your cats are sober, Creepster?


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Did you check to see if your cats are sober, Creepster?


Yes...I think so.......but for some reason they did say "I Love You Man" a lot today

LOL Haunti.....me?....Gin???? Never:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

The Creepster said:


> The Bar is stocked AGAIN.....Yay!


Mine too!


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> We just picked up another Japanese maple on sale at the local nusery - that makes six for our yard now. Our theory is, there's always room for another Japanese maple


Those are so pretty. We have one in our front yard. Last year I put a giant spider web in it, mom took it down in mid February  I thought it was quite cool up there, not many people thought it odd ether, they know me so well. lol.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Hauntiholik said:


> I tried a new sandwich today - cuban. Me likey!


heckyeah, i love the cuban sandwishes!


----------



## fick209

The Creepster said:


> The Bar is stocked AGAIN.....Yay! This time I am recording...so I have proof! Something strange is going on here


Sorry Creepster, I was thirsty and didn't have any gin at home so I drank all yorus. No need to record anything, I got my fill for another week or so


----------



## Zurgh

It is Intergalactic No Pie Day! Sorry for the Inconvenience, not my rules.:googly:










Beware! This effects other areas differently! Proceed with caution!


----------



## Goblin

Does this mean you can't eat pie all day, or just pie from another planet?


----------



## Zurgh

Without detailed analysis, It is better to be safe than sorry. But in effect NO PIE! And no Ol' tyme pye, either. Sorry for the inconvenience...


----------



## Joiseygal

Oh crap-o-ly! It is raining today so that forces me to do my housework. Oh well I'm glad I have a netbook so I can carry it to each room of the house. Can we say addicted!


----------



## Dark Star

Zurgh said:


> Without detailed analysis, It is better to be safe than sorry. But in effect NO PIE! And no Ol' tyme pye, either. Sorry for the inconvenience...


How about Pi? Does that count?


----------



## Dark Star

Joiseygal said:


> Oh crap-o-ly! It is raining today so that forces me to do my housework. Oh well I'm glad I have a netbook so I can carry it to each room of the house. Can we say addicted!


I like to say "involved' Joisey


----------



## The Creepster

LOOK WHAT I COUGHED UP.......WHEW WHAT A NIGHT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

**************.


----------



## Joiseygal

Evil Queen said:


> **************.


LOL...no comment! Although I do want to advice Creepster to lay off that gin because that carpet looks a little dusty!


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 25 is:

East Meets West Day

World Penguin Day

In honor of penguins:


----------



## morbidmike

yay penguins are awesome they are always ready for a good party


----------



## Goblin

Should we have a party for them?


----------



## morbidmike

Goblin is confused with a game thread LOL!!!! thats what overgaming will do to you


----------



## Goblin

morbid mike said:


> Goblin is confused with a game thread LOL!!!! thats what overgaming will do to you


Overgaming! Compared to what I use toi do in a week I'm crawling along at a
snail's pace!


----------



## Spooky1

I hear the sound of thunder, now the dog won't come out from under the bed for a while.


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## debbie5

Yawwwwwwwn.


----------



## morbidmike

what a great day sunny and happy and I dont have to do anything if I dont want to LOL I love being retired


----------



## debbie5

Hey , Mike..come on over. I gotta kitchen floor that needs mopping & window blinds to wash....


----------



## morbidmike

floors yes BLIND"S NO!!!!! they suck I usually just buy new LOL but now on a fixed income I might have to wash them LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

everything is still wet...waiting on a little sun today.
Need to finish the grocery list....


----------



## morbidmike

well 930 am and I havent done nothing except post ...well time to hit the street corner to get a little cash for the day LOL I'd end up oweing people money so I guess I'll go to Menards to see whats new


----------



## Hauntiholik

April 26th is....
* Pretzel Day
* Hug an Australian Day
* Hug a Friend Day
* Remember Your First Kiss Day 

Seems like too much hugging and kissing for this early in the morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I remember my first kiss - it was yucky


----------



## The Creepster

I remember the first pretzel I kissed in Australia...I need a hug wheres "Crocodile" Dundee


----------



## Dark Star

Does the guy in New York with the "Free Hugs" sign really want to be hugged?


----------



## The Creepster

I know one thing for sure.....I do enjoy this how do you say.....PAIN! MORE WEIGHT PLEASE!


----------



## nixie

debbie5 said:


> Yawwwwwwwn.


You actually made me yawn.


----------



## nixie

morbid mike said:


> well 930 am and I havent done nothing except post ...well time to hit the street corner to get a little cash for the day LOL I'd end up oweing people money so I guess I'll go to Menards to see whats new


I'm surprised we don't run into eachother at Menards on a regular basis. My kids think we live there.


----------



## fick209

I obviously spend my fair share of time in Menards as well, a few of the employees now know me on a first name basis


----------



## morbidmike

wow when I went to the connivence store I was looking for a snack I got pretzel's and didnt know it national pretzel day if it was also grape faygo day I'd be freaked out


----------



## Dark Star

grape Mike?...your such a kid lol


----------



## The Creepster

Dark Star said:


> grape Mike?...your such a kid lol


Nooooo he stopped using a "sippy" cup last week...:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

I did not I still have one dont tell lies creep no wonder mom like's me better and your maids run away and why your moose stole your tent


----------



## Evil Queen

Squirrels, and that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## morbidmike

WOW the forum is packed tonight almost more members that guest's


----------



## Spooky1

I really enjoy watching the Mythbusters. just imagine the Halloween props those guys could make.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> I really enjoy watching the Mythbusters. just imagine the Halloween props those guys could make.


I wish I had their budget for ballistics gel.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I really enjoy watching the Mythbusters. just imagine the Halloween props those guys could make.


AND they get to blow things up! How cool is that?:jol:


----------



## debbie5

I love the ying/yang of the 2 hosts. 

And now, I think I shall go to bed. Well, go to recliner, a la white trash. Knee & back still too sore to sleep in a bed. Got my stitches out today tho...yay! A few more daya & I'm back in the pool! Can't wait to have all the grouchy old biddies yell at me cuz I'm SWIMMING and getting in their way while they gossip & wait for their water aerobics class (aka Bobbing Up & Down & Pretending to Exercise). How come when you are over 65, you suddenly feel you can be miserable to people?? Why are you like that, Creep?? (nice one piece swim suit, C...)


----------



## debbie5

I wish I could change my user name. I think I'd like to be called FunnyLookingMole.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Had surgery Wednesday. Abscess. General anesthesia. Blood infection. Sepsis. Antibiotic drip for 3 days. My butt hurts.


----------



## morbidmike

damn haunt forum folk's are dropping like fly's is it that unhealthy to be here? LOL I hope for a speedy recovery for Deb's knee and Dr Morbius booty for faster healing put some Franks red hot sauce on it I put that S#$& on everything hahahahah i love that commercial


----------



## Hauntiholik

Get better soon Doc!









....wondering if someone will comment on Doc being a pain in the a$$....


----------



## Hauntiholik

April 27th is....
* Babe Ruth Day
* Tell a Story Day
* * National Hairball Awareness Day*
* National Prime Rib Day


----------



## Evil Queen

I am aware of hairballs when I step on one. Ewwww!


----------



## Joiseygal

Yes I hope the Hauntforum members have a fast recovery. As for this morning the sun is coming out (finally) and it looks like it will be a beautiful day!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr M, that's actually kind of scary, particularly the sepsis part. Heal well and find a doughnut pillow to sit on.

Deb, sounds like you're making progress on the knee retread Soon you'll be swimming circles around those grumpy oldsters, like a shark in the water.

As to the age and grumpy part, my take is, once you get to your 80s, if you've lived that long, you've earned the right to say whatever you want. The rest of us have the right to listen and nod politely, and then ignore whatever the 80-something person said


----------



## Spooky1

Healing thought going out to Dr. M and Ms. Debbie (AKA - FunnyLookingMole ). I personally believe in a shot of a really good bourbon, used for medical purposes only.


----------



## The Creepster

Get to work!


----------



## Death's Door

Dr. M and Debbie - I'm glad you guys are on the mend. 

I did my civic duty yesterday - jury duty. I did get released at 3 p.m. so it wasn't a total waste of a day. Went home, made lunches for the next day and worked on dinner prep so when I got home after working out at the gym I wouldn't be in the kitchen til 9 p.m. 

Today is my neighbor's 85th birthday. I'm stopping to get flowers for her. Usually when I go over her house, she offers me something to drink (gin & tonic, beer, or some other alcoholic beverage) - I think I will take her up on it tonight. Just hang out and knock a few back and celebrate her birthday with her.


----------



## debbie5

Dr. M...squirt some Neosporin in that hole in your butt and some bourbon in the hole in your face. OW.I can't imagine hiney pain like that. And take your antibiotics!!

Tonight, we're eating ham dinner at my 'rents house. God, I love when I don't have to cook.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I did jury duty 6 months ago, and just got another summons. Good thing I scanned that proof of duty certificate.


----------



## The Creepster

They never pick me for Jury duty....I wonder why


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> They never pick me for Jury duty....I wonder why


Might be a "let's not confuse the other jurors by putting someone in the box with them who could be mistaken for the defendant" thing:jol:


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Might be a "let's not confuse the other jurors by putting someone in the box with them who could be mistaken for the defendant" thing:jol:


You know I think you got a very good point Your so smart Roxy! Brains and Beauty!


----------



## Dark Star

The Creepster said:


> They never pick me for Jury duty....I wonder why


Was it after you mentioned you like to break things perhaps?


----------



## morbidmike

I got selected for jury duty I got to go to the court house and sit for mind numbing hours and pray the dont pick me this is the second time for me out of thousands of people they want me to judge someones fate LOL I think they need my new meds more than I do


----------



## Goblin

I can't be selected for jury duty......so I don't worry about it.


----------



## Spooky1

I was picked for a murder trial in 1991. It took about 5 days. 

Guilty!


----------



## debbie5

How to Ditch Jury Duty 101: "Well..if they arrested the person, I figgure dey must be guilty cuz they done sumptin an got CAUGHT, right?"

DING!

released...


----------



## debbie5

I keep bumping into that show "Hoarders" and now realize I am only a few clicks away from being one! LOL...I mean, I DO take stuff from Curbies, with no idea how I will use it, or maybe I have a plan to use it, but it never happens...but I still keep the reindeer motor, sonotube, black fabric etc. I'M SCARED!! LOL.....are we **all** Almost Hoarders due to the nature of our frugality & creative impulses!!?? My garage rafters are full! But then again, I don't have a path thru my house with boxes stacked 6 feet high....

"Halloween Hoarder". New diagnosis...


----------



## GothicCandle

Yikes!! My computer told me a few minutes ago that my "display driver" had stopped working and that it needed to restart the computer. The screen went all weird and I had to push the button instead of going thru the menu. It restarted and the screen was still weirf so I went to the control panal and went to change screen resulution , the computer was set to 8bit at 4*hundred something...* by 6*hundred something* and those settings are not normally even an option!!!! I switched it back to normal settings and it said "Your computer has recovered from a serious error" WTH?????


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thats what you get for leting your cat use your computer.


----------



## GothicCandle

OMG it did it again what is going on?!?!

edit:

I restarted the computer and made it normal(or seemingly so) again. This time it went to 4bits!!!! I didn't even know there was such a thing as 4 bits on a computer display choice(well, on this computer that hasn't even been an option!!!!) Here are screen photos


----------



## Hauntiholik

April 28th is....
* Kiss Your Mate Day
* Great Poetry Reading Day
* National Bulldogs are Beautiful Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> I keep bumping into that show "Hoarders" and now realize I am only a few clicks away from being one! LOL...I mean, I DO take stuff from Curbies, with no idea how I will use it, or maybe I have a plan to use it, but it never happens...but I still keep the reindeer motor, sonotube, black fabric etc. I'M SCARED!! LOL.....are we **all** Almost Hoarders due to the nature of our frugality & creative impulses!!?? My garage rafters are full! But then again, I don't have a path thru my house with boxes stacked 6 feet high....
> 
> "Halloween Hoarder". New diagnosis...


Spooky1 and I watched back-to-back episodes of that show on Sunday. I don't think I've ever seen a horror movie as frightening as the conditions some of those people live in. It was genuinely appalling.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> April 28th is....
> * Kiss Your Mate Day
> * Great Poetry Reading Day
> * National Bulldogs are Beautiful Day


I kissed my mate this morning - yay!


----------



## Evil Queen

I have 3 very ticked off cats.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> I kissed my mate this morning - yay!


He'll kiss you again when you get home, too. :kisskin:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Why am I getting soliciting phone calls on my cell phone from Washington state? I'm pretty sure I paid off that state trooper......


----------



## debbie5

Gothic- sprinkle holy water on your monitor??


----------



## The Creepster

Bribery only works if you get rid of the one whos on the take.....


----------



## Death's Door

Well - last night I went over and visited my 89 year old neighbor (not 85 as I stated before) and she had made us a highball (whiskey and ginger ale). I only had one drink and wobbled home. Thank goodness I just live next door. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ever notice how dogs become your very best friend when you're eating something?


----------



## The Creepster

If you hold your breath for a long time you will be whisked away to the most wonderful places......ohhh a bunny rabbit


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Goblin

That's cute Roxy.


----------



## Joiseygal

It's funny how that Incy Wincy Spider can entertain 2 yr. old toddlers and it also can entertain our Forum members. Scary huh???


----------



## Dark Star

Show of hands who does cutsie Halloween....... I think there is a intervention program for that!! :jol:


----------



## morbidmike

cute is not allowed to be said here on the forum thanx for not saying that again Wanna be mod morbid mike no affiliation to haunt forum moderation program LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik

Cute
I'm just saying it for Mike


----------



## Evil Queen

Cute, cute, cute, cute, cute


----------



## Dark Star

Where is Creepster when you need a smack down on cute??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

starting to go cute....


----------



## debbie5

They say once you go cute, your mind will up root...


----------



## Spooky1

The itsy bitsy spider had big ol pointy fangs
jumped on your hand and suck your juices out
You died a shriveled and desicated corpse
then the itsy bitsy spider waited for your spouse.

Ther that's more forum like. :googly:


----------



## Goblin

Very good Spooky!


----------



## GothicCandle

Spooky1 said:


> The itsy bitsy spider had big ol pointy fangs
> jumped on your hand and suck your juices out
> You died a shriveled and desicated corpse
> then the itsy bitsy spider waited for your spouse.
> 
> Ther that's more forum like. :googly:


lol, yes!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Saw three giant sea turtles today. Had the Nalu sandwich. Pulled pork and smoked Turkey with a tasty Mai Tai to wash it down. 
Aloha and mahalo.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I am awake....not good.


----------



## morbidmike

I hate it when people tell you their ready for work to be done and call you the morning of and cancel


----------



## Hauntiholik

April 29th is....
* Shrimp Scampi Day
* Dance Day
* Zipper Day


----------



## Evil Queen

Hmmm zipper day, could be fun.


----------



## Spooky1

Dancing Zipper day?


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## The Creepster

Zippers are not a hairy individuals friend.....


----------



## Goblin

Did Haunti say it was dance day?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Goblin said:


> Did Haunti say it was dance day?


I did! Dance til ya drop Goblin!


----------



## Death's Door

Well, while you guys are dancing, I'm gonna pig out on the schrimp scampi and in my overstuffed state and food coma, I will unzip my pants so I can breath.


----------



## The Creepster

I think I am having a allergic reaction to iron.....all my muscles seem to be all SWOLLEN!


----------



## Hauntiholik

either you worked out or you were stung by bees


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> either you worked out or you were stung by bees


Would 400lbs on the bar on my bench give away too much info?


----------



## Evil Queen

You're giving out info?


----------



## morbidmike

I benched 10 oatmeal cream pies today does that count they were too heavy so I ate them MORBID MIKE + OATMEAL CREAM PIES+ A MONSTER ENERGY DRINK =1 happy boy


----------



## Hauntiholik

oh barf! Did you crash from the sugar?


----------



## Goblin

morbid mike said:


> I benched 10 oatmeal cream pies today does that count they were too heavy so I ate them MORBID MIKE + OATMEAL CREAM PIES+ A MONSTER ENERGY DRINK =1 happy boy


My sugar shot up to 375 just reading that Mike!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i'm back!!!!!!

i'm scared to know what my sugar is right now! lol


----------



## Spooky1

I need to split a chocolate donut with Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I need to split a chocolate donut with Roxy


Ready when you are, honey

For the DOUGHNUT, not rowing!:devil:


----------



## Spooky1

It's Nordic Trak night not rowing night, anyway.


----------



## Goblin

I just want to know one thing............
Got anymore doughnuts?


----------



## GothicCandle

Only a haunter can say this sentence in an excited way without being seen as insane...

While searching for my game boy(which I haven't found yet) I found two eyeballs in my closet!! yayy!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

going to get an early start...one cup of coffee down....


----------



## morbidmike

well today is a special day for my broke a$$ the boss say's I either can buy some beer or go see the new nightmare on elm street movie I'm picking the movie I surely hope I'm not going to wish I had the beer!!!!maybe if I'm a real good boy I can have both I might have to break out the puppy dog eye's and shed a few tears...OMG my not working has turned me into a woman


----------



## Joiseygal

morbid mike said:


> well today is a special day for my broke a$$ the boss say's I either can buy some beer or go see the new nightmare on elm street movie I'm picking the movie I surely hope I'm not going to wish I had the beer!!!!maybe if I'm a real good boy I can have both I might have to break out the puppy dog eye's and shed a few tears...OMG my not working has turned me into a woman


Mike surprise her when she gets home with a nice cooked meal and do some housework that should get you both.  Good Luck! 

Beautiful day today so I'm taking full advantage of my day off and getting a lot of work done outside! I hope everyone has a great Friday!


----------



## Bone Dancer

GothicCandle said:


> Only a haunter can say this sentence in an excited way without being seen as insane...
> 
> While searching for my game boy(which I haven't found yet) I found two eyeballs in my closet!! yayy!


You mean being seen as not insane by other haunters. Normal folks give you and odd look and then check if there is an exit near by.

I like, "stop the car, there is some good stuff in that junk pile by the road". If the driver knows your a haunter you stand a better chance of them stopping but they tend to stay in the car with there head down and telling you to hurry up.


----------



## Hauntiholik

April 30th is....
* Honesty Day
* Hairstyle Appreciation Day
* National Raisin Day
* Arbor Day


----------



## Evil Queen

I was in the tree but I didn't drop raisins in your hair, honest.


----------



## Hauntiholik

ewwww. Those weren't raisins?


----------



## Evil Queen

tee hee hee.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> April 30th is....
> * Honesty Day
> * Hairstyle Appreciation Day
> * National Raisin Day
> * Arbor Day


While sitting under the arbor by the tree, I noticed your hair looked as if it had been styled by one of the California Raisins. Honestly!


----------



## The Creepster

I think that someone has spiked the punch......


----------



## Evil Queen

Hmmm I wonder who would have done that?


----------



## GothicCandle

Bone Dancer said:


> You mean being seen as not insane by other haunters. Normal folks give you and odd look and then check if there is an exit near by.
> 
> I like, "stop the car, there is some good stuff in that junk pile by the road". If the driver knows your a haunter you stand a better chance of them stopping but they tend to stay in the car with there head down and telling you to hurry up.


True. No one I know will stop the car at all though.


----------



## The Creepster

Maybe they need to get to Meineke and have the brakes checked by George Foreman


----------



## Goblin

Why are the California Raisins planting trees in my back yard?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Why do drivers in front of me, want to drive 5miles under the speed limit, and drivers behind me want to drive 10 miles over??


----------



## Goblin

Jack Reaper said:


> Why do drivers in front of me, want to drive 5miles under the speed limit, and drivers behind me want to drive 10 miles over??


I've wondered the same thing myself, plus why do they wait till you're right on top of them to pull out into the road?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Didja ever notice how many of them are on their CELL PHONES???


----------



## scourge999

*oops*

Note to self...........keep track of resin cups next time, Hahahahahaha! Ooops!
It's like magic or idiot on parade.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, scourge, I didn't know you were a magician as well as a master caster


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Wow, scourge, I didn't know you were a magician as well as a master caster


I taught him everything he knows.....


----------



## morbidmike

the new Night mare on elm street was not at all what i expected it was kinda like the first one minus most of the gore pretty basic I did not really like it.. the first in was 100 times better than this one the wife felt so bad she let me buy beer too!!! so there is a pot of gold at the end of my rainbow


----------



## Devils Chariot

Having fun in Maui. Wish you were here.








This jungle is jungley.









This is honolua. It is 100x more beautiful in real life


----------



## Goblin

Have a great time DC


----------



## morbidmike

your in Hawaii when you got awesome props to build shame on you LOL


----------



## Spooky1

I'm sure DC is in Hawaii just to research some Halloween prop ideas (remember had a volcano last year)


----------



## morbidmike

why is my wife snoring so loud would it be rude to slap her LOL


----------



## scareme

After she let you see the movie and buy beer, you'd better not!


----------



## RoxyBlue

God, I love this Forum!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Evil Queen said:


> Hmmm I wonder who would have done that?


*smiles innocently while holding the bottle of strange looking vodka behind her back*

i have no idea who could have done it.



morbid mike said:


> the new Night mare on elm street was not at all what i expected it was kinda like the first one minus most of the gore pretty basic I did not really like it.. the first in was 100 times better than this one the wife felt so bad she let me buy beer too!!! so there is a pot of gold at the end of my rainbow


my brother was watching 'Friday the Thirteenth' (the new one) he also said the same thing. i walked in and saw one victim die...i wasn't even scared of it. there was absolutely nothing scary about it...it's become a slasher fic apparently and that's all the new one is...:voorhees:


RoxyBlue said:


> God, I love this Forum!


i agree. we have the most interesting conversations on here!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

On a secondary note, I've just joined a gym for the first time (of my own accord) and my complimentary session with the personal trainer is tomorrow. I'm really excited about it! But there is the little nagging shy part of me that's really nervous about this new change to my life. (It's the autism speaking, I'm sure of it)

I better get to bed soon so I can be ready to go tomorrow.


----------



## MorbidMariah

Dark Angel that's awesome! Good luck to you! And don't get discouraged if it feels like it's gonna be too hard. It only gets easier as time goes on! You go girl! 



Dark Angel 27 said:


> On a secondary note, I've just joined a gym for the first time (of my own accord) and my complimentary session with the personal trainer is tomorrow. I'm really excited about it! But there is the little nagging shy part of me that's really nervous about this new change to my life. (It's the autism speaking, I'm sure of it)
> 
> I better get to bed soon so I can be ready to go tomorrow.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thanks!


----------



## Evil Queen

Blessed Beltane everyone!


----------



## Dark Star

Is it morning already??


----------



## Goblin




----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

For no other reason than just because I found myself walking past it at 2:40 am I stopped and walked deep into the local cemetery. I settled on a lean against a tree next to a 1892 grave... nothing happened - totally peaceful, continued along my way at 3:05am.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I have no idea what Beltane is...but anyway, now that I've properly greeted all the new comers to the forum, (and I hope I didn't miss anyone. If I did, I profusely apoligize!) I'm gonna dissappear for now! Hope everyone has a great saturday!


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 1st is....
* Pilates Day
* Free Comic Book Day
* Mother Goose Day
* May Day
* Beltane
* Law Day



Dark Angel 27 said:


> I have no idea what Beltane is...


The short answer is: Beltane is a holiday that is celebrated by pagans and wiccans. It's a fertility celebration of light and life.


----------



## Goblin

I gave everyone a Beltane greeting and got my free comics yesterday, so I'm
covered on two of them.


----------



## The Creepster

I don't know about you......but lets do that AGAIN!


----------



## Dark Star

The Creepster said:


> I don't know about you......but lets do that AGAIN!


Same time same place?


----------



## Bone Dancer

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> For no other reason than just because I found myself walking past it at 2:40 am I stopped and walked deep into the local cemetery. I settled on a lean against a tree next to a 1892 grave... nothing happened - totally peaceful, continued along my way at 3:05am.


Just what were you expecting to happen?


----------



## scareme

The Creepster said:


> I don't know about you......but lets do that AGAIN!


I'm up for it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I got back from the National Haunters Convention about an hour ago. It was such a fun way to spend the afternoon AND the added bonus was - we got to meet Johnny Thunder, IMU, Shellhawk, Denhaunt, and DJChris, live and in the flesh! Woot!

I'll try to put together a little slideshow of pictures we took there. Lot of fun stuff to look at.


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy beat me to the post. It was great meeting Johnny Thunder, IMU, Shellhawk, Denhaunt, and DJChris in person. The National Haunters convention was fun. We also picked up a few items while we were there.


----------



## Spooky1

Woot, the Orioles are crushing the Red Sox tonight.


----------



## morbidmike

why does a black cloud float over my head I've been working on the linkage for my avatar guy and I got it figured out now the weapon I made for him outta metal is too heavy for the motor to lift son of a b%^$# always something well back to the beer


----------



## debbie5

Knee surgery + epidural + jitterbugging with Dad= OWwww.....


----------



## Hauntiholik

What do you know?


----------



## debbie5

Does "omnipotent" mean anything??


----------



## Dark Angel 27

just got done voting....it's so hard to only pic three props since they all were beyond awesome! good to luck to all the entries!


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 2nd is....
* Brothers and Sisters Day
* National Peanut Butter & Jelly Day
* World Laughter Day


----------



## Goblin

I'm laughing at my sister while eating a peanut butter and jelly sandwich. Got
all three covered!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Time to polish the casket.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Hauntiholik said:


> Time to polish the casket.


Is that what the kids are calling it these days? I got caught polishing the casket once. Very embarrasing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> May 2nd is....
> * Brothers and Sisters Day
> * National Peanut Butter & Jelly Day
> * World Laughter Day


I have four sisters and three brothers, I don't like peanut butter & jelly (un-American, I know), and every day is laughter day for me, especially when DC posts something like he just did:googly:


----------



## scareme

Devils Chariot said:


> Is that what the kids are calling it these days? I got caught polishing the casket once. Very embarrasing.


My mind went in that direction too DC. I guess our minds are in the gutter. That's where I find all my friends, so I'm not lonley.


----------



## Hauntiholik

DC and scareme are naughty, naughty haunters!!!

I was cleaning it up.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

long day, my new garden is kicking my butt.
25 stumps ground up last week...filling holes today and was able to get 8 posts in so far.


----------



## The Creepster

I do enjoy watching a brawl over a parking spot......Its the little things in life that I enjoy


----------



## Dark Star

Why is it when a cashier says they say the can help the next in line, the LAST person in the line runs over there??


----------



## scareme

Hauntiholik said:


> DC and scareme are naughty, naughty haunters!!!
> 
> I was cleaning it up.


Wow! That is nice Haunti. Where do you store it?


----------



## Devils Chariot

Read em and weep mainlanders!



















I'll be back soon. Get ready.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Read em and weep mainlanders!



















I'll be back soon. Get ready.


----------



## Zurgh

WOW! I'm so F**ed, It hurts... for real! Eating mush sucks, sepfer I be cooking it, so it is Iron Chef Mush (AKA something like gourmand soy-lent green!!)Just though I'd let ya' all know. The physical pain is so great, that prescriptions are not enough, so I have Quit-quiting!!!!!!
A Dr. recommended it, so I only feel bad for losing close to 3 years of regular non-drinking... BOOM! The OLD ZURGH THE MERCILESS is back... BEWARE!
My NEW biology is to hospitable for the bad lil' critters...
Bringing back a new & improved version should destroy the infections, or damage me in new ways, we will see!
Someone help keep me in check, please??? I cannot... GRRRR! Burn it ALL! Zow!
I may not be around as much... as I R A do-er, but that is no promises, HEHEHEHE.......:googly::googly:


----------



## debbie5

(looking online for Zurgh translator)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh, dear, whatever are you talking about?:googly:

May 3 is:

Lumpy Rug Day (must be those bodies stored under them)

World Press Freedom Day (feel free to press a lumpy rug)


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Zurgh, dear, whatever are you talking about?:googly:


I think Zurgh has a tooth abscess.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> I think Zurgh has a tooth abscess.


That makes me cringe just thinking about it


----------



## The Creepster

I do believe that Z has a abscessed tooth.......Z-man embrace the pain, pain is not your enemy....it lets you know your still among the living. Hang in there


----------



## Spooky1

My father went through a tooth abscess recently. Z-man it will get better, really. Hang in there.


----------



## Spooky1

Still waiting for Heat pump service guy for the regular service checkup. I hate that they can't give a narrower window than 9-12. It's 11:15 and still no show yet.


----------



## The Creepster

I can fix that for you Spooky.....and yes I use explosives to fix everything!:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

I had to look up heat pump. Do not google that.


----------



## Death's Door

With asparagus is in season right now, I usually make Cream of Aspargus soup. Even with the 90 degree weather this weekend, I decided I was going to make it anyways. I decided to go to a farmstand that the MIL suggested and I got way more than I bargained for. I usually get 8 bunches of asparagus (6 for soup and 2 for steaming). I found the farm and the guy said I could have a grocery bag full for just $15 instead of paying more for bunches. Well, I made 2 big pots of cream of aspargus soup, blanched 10 bunches, and still have three bunches to steam for dinner. It felt like August in my kitchen yesterday.


----------



## scareme

That's a great deal on asparagus Da Weiner. It's so good, I even like it raw. 
I had to laugh. EBay sent me a e-mail, based on my past buys, of what it thinks I would like for Mother's Day. A bloody machete. They're right, but I don't think it's a suggestion they send to very many mothers out there. lol


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well I bought my pumpkin seeds today. The weather as been so nice I am tempted to plant but this is way early.


----------



## Death's Door

Bone Dancer said:


> Well I bought my pumpkin seeds today. The weather as been so nice I am tempted to plant but this is way early.


Same here, BD. We plant the pumpkin seeds on July 1st. Our tomato, pepper, egg plant, bush beans and zuchini plants (I buy plants instead of doing seeds) will be planted this coming weekend.


----------



## GothicCandle

scareme said:


> That's a great deal on asparagus Da Weiner. It's so good, I even like it raw.
> I had to laugh. EBay sent me a e-mail, based on my past buys, of what it thinks I would like for Mother's Day. A bloody machete. They're right, but I don't think it's a suggestion they send to very many mothers out there. lol


LMAO!! thats the same sort of experience my mom gets when ya take a look on net flixs suggestions...lol I watch them instantly online a lot so it's all my movie tastes and not my moms. lol.


----------



## morbidmike

door to door sales men can be so persistent I'm working some peoples house and a salesman comes to the door and starts his spiel I say Im the handy man not the owner and he keeps on going he did go away after I pointed my air nailer at him and started counting... just leave me ALONE my meds are not in full effect yet I guess lol


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> I had to look up heat pump. Do not google that.


Do not Google "Nailing a Heat pump" as well....bleach is not strong enough to remove that kinda sin from you eyes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Heat pumps must not be common in Colorado


----------



## debbie5

It was so gross & humid yesterday & today is wonderful and breezy. 

Hubby is feeling perkier (its not arthritis season anymore) and has been handymanning up a storm...digging up the old & planting a new a lilac bush, rerouting the clothes dryer duct & now installing a new bathroom fixture. It's so nice to have a man around the house.


----------



## debbie5

I learned something cool today. I was listening to some talk show with an addiction specialist taking calls. She said that while there certainly can be a genetic predisposition to alcoholism, there can also be a genetic component to NOT drinking. Apparently, its a gene that is common among Asians and it somehow makes consuming alchohol not a pleasant thing. Its called the Antabuse Gene, and people who have it get facial flushing (hot, red face) and nauseated when drinking. They also don't process alcohol like everyone else, so they lose out on some of the pleasanter side effects fo drinking, such as sedation and calmness. 

AMAZING! While Im not Asian, I must have this gene, as this is exactly why I don't drink.I never thought it was a genetic thing, just thought I was weird cuz I got hot and barfy when I drink and no one else does. How cool. My nieces have the same thing when they drink, and get razzed a lot by their colege buddies, as they don't really drink either.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morbid mike said:


> door to door sales men can be so persistent I'm working some peoples house and a salesman comes to the door and starts his spiel I say Im the handy man not the owner and he keeps on going he did go away after I pointed my air nailer at him and started counting... just leave me ALONE my meds are not in full effect yet I guess lol


I hate salesmen too! this is a very novel way to get rid of them! :googly: I would have loved to see this in person!



debbie5 said:


> AMAZING! While Im not Asian, I must have this gene, as this is exactly why I don't drink.I never thought it was a genetic thing, just thought I was weird cuz I got hot and barfy when I drink and no one else does. How cool. My nieces have the same thing when they drink, and get razzed a lot by their colege buddies, as they don't really drink either.


I have to wonder if this is the same gene that allows them to eat 50 hot dogs at once and NEVER gain a pound


----------



## The Creepster

Where did these scratches come from on my chest?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Where did these scratches come from on my chest?


Lord Humongous must be spotting you


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> I learned something cool today. I was listening to some talk show with an addiction specialist taking calls. She said that while there certainly can be a genetic predisposition to alcoholism, there can also be a genetic component to NOT drinking. Apparently, its a gene that is common among Asians and it somehow makes consuming alchohol not a pleasant thing. Its called the Antabuse Gene, and people who have it get facial flushing (hot, red face) and nauseated when drinking. They also don't process alcohol like everyone else, so they lose out on some of the pleasanter side effects fo drinking, such as sedation and calmness.
> 
> AMAZING! While Im not Asian, I must have this gene, as this is exactly why I don't drink.I never thought it was a genetic thing, just thought I was weird cuz I got hot and barfy when I drink and no one else does. How cool. My nieces have the same thing when they drink, and get razzed a lot by their colege buddies, as they don't really drink either.


While I'm sure there could be a gene like this, i'm not sure if it is common for all asians. Japanese people drink a ton. A lot of Japanese companies have drinking parties for clients and employees and all employees are required to go and you are expected to drink alcohol. Also being publicly drunk is not a crime unless you are bothering other people ether. Japan is a very pro-alcohol country, there are almost no banns on it anywhere, if you can have food/drink someplace, then you can have alcohol. Japan also has tons of vending machines, I think I read somewhere that japan has 23 vending machines per person. Vending machines that sell anything you can think of, cold drinks, hot drinks, ready made meals, ramen noodles, alcohol, cigarettes, fresh food like fruit and veggies, eggs, and even pr0n and such things like that. The vending machines that sell adult type items do not have anyway to check your age, if a 12 year old wanted alcohol they can easily get it from a vending machine even though the drinking age is 20.


----------



## The Creepster

Do they sell......A NEW CAR?


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, an Abscessed tooth... What fun!:googly:
But I have taken the advice...:ninja:

The Elixir of reason, the Panacea of rational thought, the potion of poisonous purity, Dionysus's prime component of his wine, Antidote to antifreeze, Antiseptic to wounds, the "Stupid Sauce", AKA Alcohol... Vodka in my case.

The first double was a revolting 'gun' shot to my system... every cell shuddered in revulsion, nasty, icky, yucky! Yet, something familiar stirred.

#2 double wasn't as bad, but I could feel the system fight the new (old) poison as it slowly entered my bloodstream. My healing liver protested, too bad I said. But, I felt the old furnace firing up. A sign of life in the old cells!

The third double I held over the tooth, sterilizing the area. My tongue hates the hell of taste I put it through. I held the gag-reflex in check. The toxic alcohol was working its pain, bacteria, & reason killing magic. 

And so-on and so-forth, I got quite trashed. Something I haven't experienced in a while. WEEEEE! I got a bunch of honey-do list stuff done?!?! I slept quite well.

I awoke is a sweat, my pores were oozing out both alcohol & other (now bound) toxins. Many micro-biological enemies to my system were killed. I did not awake in massive pain, a first since the tooth got infected. The noticeable chubby chipmunk swelling was all but gone, too! A secondary gland infection that seemed to be starting up, disappeared. I felt GREAT! I am no morning person, but today, I was!?!?

The abscess is still there, but very much lessened by my chemical attack. I am also trashed now, In hopes of further sending this affliction OUT of my system. It also helps remove other toxins out of my system.

I hope that I can quit, again, once finished with this treatment... but I love the warm fuzzes that evil mistress alcohol provides me.


----------



## Goblin

Why not go to the dentist?


----------



## Zurgh

I did, at first...
But why the "treatment" game? More like a multiple payment scam! Why not treat the problem immediately & Quickly?(aw, snap I make sense?) 'Cause MORE money is to be extorted over time! In pain & over a barrel causes one to NOT think & pay!!! Many do NOT have YOUR best interest at heart... ONLY money? Yup! Oh... NEVER MIND! ALL PROS ARE SO AWSOM & COOL! THEY KNOW ALL! NOT! Er... Oops... no all people are human so as a human-ish thing I say... DO AS YOU WILL as you will anyway. Buyer Beware....:googly:

I'm working off a cousins (A real DR., she is) advice. So far it seems to be working! That or she wants to party with the old me?!?!... I Don't think so!
BOOM! Never listen to a drunken Zurgh.:ninja:


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow if Zurgh explains an abscessed tooth like this I would love to see what he would say about giving birth.  Zurgh I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## debbie5

Dental infections aren't really anything to mess with,Z. You can develop heart infection quite easily from it.If your heart decides to stop working, its a bit of a problem.


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 4th is....
* Motorcycle Mass & Blessing of the Bikes Day
* Renewal Day
* Respect for Chickens Day
* International Star Wars Day
* National Teacher Day


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love Star Wars!!!

...but only the original three, which I still call "Star Wars", "The Empire Strikes Back" and "Return of the Jedi".


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Ms. Wicked said:


> I love Star Wars!!!
> 
> ...but only the original three, which I still call "Star Wars", "The Empire Strikes Back" and "Return of the Jedi".


Me too....I saw "The Empire Strikes Back" 13 times in theater when it was released...can you believe that's been 30 years ago?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

No! I can't believe it was 30 years ago! I was a junior in high school in '83...


----------



## debbie5

Hubby forgot that I have his credit card in my wallet...dave the dead has nothing up on etsy, but might have to do some shopping therapy with these cool things instead:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/sanfranblissco


----------



## debbie5

Today's my birthday! I'm 38...

again.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Today's my birthday! I'm 38...
> 
> again.


Happy Birthday D5!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Feeling inspired! I've got some tattoo designs in the works.


----------



## The Creepster

I have nothing.....woe is me....please give me your pity....on second thought:finger: SUCKER!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Explaining health plan options to people is, like, really hard.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Explaining health plan options to people is, like, really hard.


Must leave this subject alone ^^^^ so a flame war doesn't erupt.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Can I just win Powerball already?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Must leave this subject alone ^^^^ so a flame war doesn't erupt.


Absolutely - I was speaking from a company perspective since it's time for our annual renewal, that's all. I definitely have no interest into getting into a political discussion and I shoot anyone I work with who does, which is why I now have to explain their options:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

ALRIGHT A MOD FIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!......A WOMEN MOD FIGHT>>>>OH YEAH I AM HAPPY wheres the pudding and pool?:googly: WoooooHooooo!


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Absolutely - I was speaking from a company perspective since it's time for our annual renewal, that's all. I definitely have no interest into getting into a political discussion and I shoot anyone I work with who does, which is why I now have to explain their options:googly:


I was referring to myself and all of my out of pocket medical expenses this past year.








Okay. I got that off of my chest. Move along. Move along.

LMAO! Creep. I could never fight with Roxy. This will have to do.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Slap fighting - I love it! That's SO girly:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> LMAO! Creep. I could never fight with Roxy. This will have to do.


Hey.....don't be greedy with them slaps.....where are mine?:googly: OH YEAH slapped buy two women....NOTHING BETTER:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Slap fighting - I love it! That's SO girly:googly:


...and PINK! I hate that color.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> ...and PINK! I hate that color.


Amen to that! Unless it's bright fuschia - that's an okay pink. Easter egg pastel pink is gag-me-with-a-spoon, WAY too girly yucky

Creep, you are such a bad boy


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Creep, you are such a bad boy


Shhhhhh you will ruin my chances of running for office:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Creepster said:


> Shhhhhh you will ruin my chances of running for office:googly:


And to get for you a nomination for, dare I say...?

Dare, dare!

The Presidency!

Hail to the Chief! Hail to the Chief!


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> And to get for you a nomination for, dare I say...?
> 
> Dare, dare!
> 
> The Presidency!
> 
> Hail to the Chief! Hail to the Chief!


Yes ALL FOR CREEPSTER ALL FOR CREEPSTER! I would be a very BRUTAL President.....
My first act would be.......some very, very awful things!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your first act would be making Lord Humongous Vice President of All That Is Good


----------



## Hauntiholik

For shame. Nobody got the reference to Blazing Saddles.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> For shame. Nobody got the reference to Blazing Saddles.


D'oh!:jol::googly:


----------



## morbidmike

creepster would make an excellent president here are some new law's that he will campaign for to help out the United States


law #1 if you are in prison convicted of horrible crime...Good day for you... no more time served YOU DIE!

law#2 if someone takes to long to turn the corner you may smash them

law #3 if you give the creepster or morbid mike a dirty look we are allowed to shoot you in the face

please vote for the creepster or your house may burn down with you tied up in it


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sounds pretty violent Mike. I don't think intimidation will get many votes.


----------



## scareme

morbid mike said:


> #1 if you are in prison convicted of horrible crime...Good day for you... no more time served YOU DIE!
> l


In China, the man that attacked a school and killed 8 people on March 28 was put to death last Wed.. They don't mess around there.  No appeals that go on for years. But then, they don't vote there either.


----------



## scareme

On a lighter note, I finaly put my Halloween pictures in an album on my page. It just took me six months. At this rate I should get to my Christmas pictures in about June or July.


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> On a lighter note, I finaly put my Halloween pictures in an album on my page. It just took me six months. At this rate I should get to my Christmas pictures in about June or July.


Then we should see Halloween 2010 long about the Fourth of July 1011?


----------



## Evil Queen

Goblin said:


> Then we should see Halloween 2010 long about the Fourth of July 1011?


1011? Did someone steal Creep's time machine?


----------



## Goblin

My mistake. I meant 2010.


----------



## The Creepster

Hey whos been messing with my junk:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Trying to get a bunch of adults to be in the same place at the same time for a meeting is a pain in the butt


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Trying to get a bunch of adults to be in the same place at the same time for a meeting is a pain in the butt


Do like I did when I herded cows to the dairy. Get one going in the direction you want and the rest will follow.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Moooooooooo


----------



## Hauntiholik

I can't lift my arms.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin said:


> Do like I did when I herded cows to the dairy. Get one going in the direction you want and the rest will follow.


I'm thinking a cattle prod would be a better idea:googly:



Hauntiholik said:


> I can't lift my arms.


You weren't trying to do The Creepster Workout Plan and bench press 400 pounds, were you?


----------



## The Creepster

roxyblue said:


> you weren't trying to do the creepster workout plan and bench press 400 pounds, were you?


oh yeah! Whos next!  go heavy or go home!


----------



## Goblin

Today is Star Wars day! May the Fourth be with you


----------



## The Creepster

Remember, you all made me do this............


----------



## Goblin

That was YOU!!!!!!!! :googly:


----------



## Dark Star

Nooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> You weren't trying to do The Creepster Workout Plan and bench press 400 pounds, were you?


Not nearly that much but enough for me and I didn't have a spotter :googly:


----------



## GothicCandle

Wow I never knew frozen tofu could fly that far, or that fast...


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> Not nearly that much but enough for me and I didn't have a spotter :googly:


You could do it Haunti... Just make sure I am the one spotting you...I am not sure if Roxy is ready just yet:googly:


----------



## GothicCandle

happy star wars day! may the fourth be with you!


----------



## debbie5

YYaawwnnn..strrettccchhhyyyyyy doooogggggggg....


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> YYaawwnnn..strrettccchhhyyyyyy doooogggggggg....


You're stretching your dog?


----------



## Devils Chariot

I'm back from my trip to Maui, I brought you back a hammer creepster. It has a koa wood handle, and the head was forged from one of captain cooks cannons.

Now that I'm rested up, i'm ready to start on halloween again.


----------



## Joiseygal

Welcome back DC! Thanks for rubbing it in with all the pictures from Maui.  It looks like you had a great time! Now get back to work!


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 5th is....
* Cinco de Mayo
* Hoagie Day
* Cartoonist Day
* Bonza Bottler Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> You could do it Haunti... Just make sure I am the one spotting you...I am not sure if Roxy is ready just yet:googly:


I'll bet I could spot Haunti, because she wouldn't be trying to lift a steam engine


----------



## Death's Door

Hoagie Day sounds great. I think I'll have my favorite - bolonga & american cheese hoagie w/onions, lettuce, toms, sliced pickles, hot and sweet peppers with a little splash of oil. Also, I need a bag of potato chips so I can slip a few chips in between the roll and meat.


----------



## debbie5

Life is good.


----------



## The Creepster

Devils Chariot said:


> I'm back from my trip to Maui, I brought you back a hammer creepster. It has a koa wood handle, and the head was forged from one of captain cooks cannons.
> 
> Now that I'm rested up, i'm ready to start on halloween again.


Thank you DC.....I am looking forward to abusing it in a most BRUTAL of acts


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't forget, Mother's Day is this weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And speaking of Star Wars....


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Birthday Maya and Shadow! (2 of our kitties)


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> I'll bet I could spot Haunti, because she wouldn't be trying to lift a steam engine


No steam engines! :lolkin: I'm trying to help my back not break it.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Evil Queen said:


> Happy Birthday Maya and Shadow! (2 of our kitties)


Do they get something special today?


----------



## Spooklights

It's a lovely day here. Maybe when I get off work, I'll start one of my Halloween projects.


----------



## The Creepster

If your not in pure agony and at the point of blacking out...the its not ENOUGH WEIGHT!


----------



## trishaanne

I'm filing today under "What the HELL was grandma thinking?"


----------



## scareme

trishaanne said:


> I'm filing today under "What the HELL was grandma thinking?"


Sounds like there is a good story behind that!


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm hungry is it lunch time yet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Queen said:


> I'm hungry is it lunch time yet?


Here are some cookies for you, EQ


----------



## Joiseygal

Today is Hoagie Day so you should go bet a Hoagie for lunch!  Although those cookies look really good...YUM!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Mmmm thanks for the cookies Roxy, they went perfect with my ham sammich, chips and onion dip.


----------



## scareme

Today is Cinco de Mayo. We should be eating mexican food for lunch. I'll see if I can talk hubby into some for supper.


----------



## Goblin

Wow! We've gone almost one whole day without rain!


----------



## Death's Door

scareme said:


> Today is Cinco de Mayo. We should be eating mexican food for lunch. I'll see if I can talk hubby into some for supper.


Don't forget the margaritas or some mexican beer to wash the food down with!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Death's Door

Oh hell yeah!!! I've been ready for a drink since I arrived for work today!!!


----------



## The Creepster

You need a special occasion to drink?


----------



## morbidmike

I like to make up occasion's for instance got to pickup the doggy doo doo in the yard CHEER'S CHEER"S thats a 2 drinker


----------



## GothicCandle

scareme said:


> Today is Cinco de Mayo. We should be eating mexican food for lunch. I'll see if I can talk hubby into some for supper.


I wonder if my mom knows this, since she announced an hour ago that we are going with a friend to eat Mexican food for dinner tonight.


----------



## The Creepster

I just celebrated by having Montezuma's revenge....Man the water is tasty here in TJ


----------



## Dark Star

The Creepster said:


> I just celebrated by having Montezuma's revenge....Man the water is tasty here in TJ


Didn't anyone ever tell you NOT to drink the water.....:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

I had hotdogs wraped in bacon is that mexican??


----------



## Spooky1

We had Bloody Marys with dinner, are they Mexican?


----------



## The Creepster

I got deported


----------



## Evil Queen

Mmmmm pizza.


----------



## scareme

Chelion's had half price enchiladas tonight, so it was enchiladas for the whole family. I had chicken with sour cream sauce. Mmmmm.


----------



## Goblin

Found out tonight my great-niece has to go to the cardiologist. 
They've done blood work and are running tests and they think it's a thickening of the
heart and possible lung problems.


----------



## scareme

How old is she? I wish her the best.


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> How old is she? I wish her the best.


She's in her early twenties


----------



## Joiseygal

Hope everything goes well with the test Goblin. Sorry to hear about that at such a young age!


----------



## GothicCandle

Spooky1 said:


> We had Bloody Marys with dinner, are they Mexican?


no. Alton Brown said on his show they were invented in america.


----------



## Goblin

Joiseygal said:


> Hope everything goes well with the test Goblin. Sorry to hear about that at such a young age!


Poor thing's been through a lot. 2 years ago she was trying to change a tire
and some @%@# in a pickup truck came along and ran her down! He didn't stop or nothing. They've never caught him either.


----------



## morbidmike

I have a good friend who is Mexican and he said half the supposed Mexican dishes are bogus and he has never heard of them like enchilada ...I love eating at their house you get a few plates of meat and veggies and a container of tortillas and you just dig in cup the tortilla in your hand and pull off some meat it's a fun way to eat


----------



## fick209

Oh joy, a couple of inches of snow in forcast for tomorrow, flipping MN weather


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 6th is....
* National Day of Prayer
* National Day of Reason
* No Homework Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> May 6th is....
> * National Day of Prayer
> * National Day of Reason
> * No Homework Day


School kids are praying that their teachers will see reason and not assign any homework today


----------



## morbidmike

hummmmm a conundrum arose work on my props or do house work flip a coin......tails its prop time:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

fick209 said:


> Oh joy, a couple of inches of snow in forcast for tomorrow, flipping MN weather


Does MN ever have spring/summer weather?


----------



## The Creepster

I love chasing the garbage truck while yelling profanities......Mmmmm road pizza


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Creepster said:


> I love chasing the garbage truck while yelling profanities......Mmmmm road pizza


I hope you're not eating "street pizza". That's cannibalism. :zombie:


----------



## The Creepster

You can't tell me what to do......I am holding the Conch!


----------



## morbidmike

I did clean the house my wife is crazy she uses several rags for different things I used 1 thats okay right wipe the toilet and then the counter tops and vacuuming the the kitchen floor is the same as mopping I should start a cleaning business this crap is easy ..why do women complain about it?


----------



## Evil Queen

Gonna miss you Mike.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Creepster said:


> You can't tell me what to do......I am holding the Conch!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, which one of those guys is The Creepster?:googly:

My dog just came over to see what was playing on my computer.


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, which one of those guys is The Creepster?:googly:


I am the plankton with the stick..........let that be a warning to those who cross me

Now that the rest of the world knows my power......I must eat another carrot


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of carrots:


----------



## morbidmike

better


----------



## Hauntiholik

mmmmmmmm smores


----------



## The Creepster

somethings burning......


----------



## RoxyBlue

Geez, you're not supposed to BURN the marshmallows! That makes the s'more too gritty.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Fire! Fire! Fire!


----------



## The Creepster

The time has come....te-heheheheeheh I AM SEEING RED


----------



## Goblin

The Creepster said:


> The time has come....te-heheheheeheh I AM SEEING RED


Red Green? Red Skelton? Red Buttons?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Who are you? What are you? Who moved the rock?


----------



## Spooky1

fick209 said:


> Oh joy, a couple of inches of snow in forcast for tomorrow, flipping MN weather


Maybe the Twins shouldn't have built an outdoor stadium.  Stay warm fick! It will warm up eventually.


----------



## debbie5

"The Conch"..is that what the kids are calling it now??


----------



## debbie5

Mike, its not that we don't like to clean. What we don't like is that it's a never ending job. Not like when you put a roof on a house, and can stand back & admire your work: "Now THAT'S a good looking roof!" When you clean, its nice for like a millisecond, then the dog walks on the shiny floor, the laundry is piled up at 8 pm again...dishes needed to be washed from dinner. Every day is like Groundhog Day.

Hence we shop.

Or drink. 

Or garden.

Or get divorced & Go Gay.


Hmmm..which option should I choose today??


----------



## Hauntiholik

DISCLAIMER:

Consult your physician before using this web site. Batteries not included. May cause drowsiness. Must be over 17. Not available in all states. Void where prohibited. Not responsible for acts of God. Prices subject to change without notice. Proof of purchase required. Read label before using. No purchase necessary. Some assembly required. Not responsible for typographical errros. Some restrictions apply. Your mileage may vary. Subject to local regulation. Warranty period limited. No refund without receipt. Close cover before striking. No resemblance to any person, living or dead, is intended. Subject to availability. No COD's. Sales tax not included. Shipping and handling extra. For external use only. May cause excitability. Avoid alcoholic beverages while using this web site. If symptoms persist, consult your physician. Keep this and all websites out of the reach of children. Parental guidance suggested. Made of 100% recycled and recyclable material. Some irregularities in texture and flavor may occur and are a normal result of the natural processes used. Warranties of reliability, merchantability, or fitness for a particular purpose expressly disclaimed. The buyer assumes all risks associated with using this website. In case of irritation, flush eyes with cold water and consult your physician. Kosher for Passover. If you are of Sephardic ancestry, consult your rabbi. Not insured by the Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation. Returns will be subject to a restocking fee. Use with adequate ventilation. Sold by weight, not by volume; some settling of contents may occur during shipping. All pages were at least 18 years of age when website was created. Repeated or prolonged use may cause injury. Not responsible for lost articles. Call for availability. Avoid repeated or prolonged contact with skin. Contents under pressure; do not puncture or incinerate. Store in original containers. Harmful if swallowed. Do not fold, bend, staple or mutilate. No animals were harmed in the making of this website, except the ones we ate. Do not use in ears. Penalty for early withdrawal. You must be at least this tall to view this website. Contains carbon monoxide. Prices higher in Canada. Do not operate heavy machinery after use. Do not open cover -- no user-servicable parts inside. Any user-performed repairs will void warranty. This website may cause cancer in laboratory animals. Follow maintenance schedule. For topical use only. Not to be taken internally. If swallowed, induce vomiting. Wait 30 minutes after using this website before swimming. Side effects may include dry mouth, nausea, screaming fits, delusions of grandeur, and lapses of reason. This website is not a toy. Children must be accompanied by an adult. Dry clean only. Unauthorized use without express permission of Major League Baseball is prohibited. No dogs allowed. User responsible for damage or loss. Do not send cash via U.S. Mail. Contains small parts. Matthew 31:10. Use unleaded fuel only. May cause low birth weight. 99% effective in the prevention of the spread of sexually transmitted diseases. May be exchanged only for an exact duplicate. Use this website on yourself first, then assist your child. Elderly users, users with high blood pressure, and users with a heart condition are advised to read quickly and take frequent breaks. Not to be combined with other websites. Please take a clean plate when returning to the website. Do not top off. See attendant for change. Prices do not include tax, tags, title, insurance, spark plugs, drive shaft, or left-side body panels. Dealer retains all rebates and first-born offspring. $259 a month for 36,500 months, 1,200% APR. Offer ends June, 1948.

Reg. Penna. Dept. Agr.

PLEASE NOTE: Some quantum physics theories suggest that when the consumer is not directly
viewing this web site, it may cease to exist or will exist only in a vague and undetermined state.​


----------



## Goblin

Hauntiholik said:


> DISCLAIMER:
> 
> Consult your physician before using this web site. Batteries not included. May cause drowsiness. Must be over 17. Not available in all states. Void where prohibited. Not responsible for acts of God. Prices subject to change without notice. Proof of purchase required. Read label before using. No purchase necessary. Some assembly required. Not responsible for typographical errros. Some restrictions apply. Your mileage may vary. Subject to local regulation. Warranty period limited. No refund without receipt. Close cover before striking. No resemblance to any person, living or dead, is intended. Subject to availability. No COD's. Sales tax not included. Shipping and handling extra. For external use only. May cause excitability. Avoid alcoholic beverages while using this web site. If symptoms persist, consult your physician. Keep this and all websites out of the reach of children. Parental guidance suggested. Made of 100% recycled and recyclable material. Some irregularities in texture and flavor may occur and are a normal result of the natural processes used. Warranties of reliability, merchantability, or fitness for a particular purpose expressly disclaimed. The buyer assumes all risks associated with using this website. In case of irritation, flush eyes with cold water and consult your physician. Kosher for Passover. If you are of Sephardic ancestry, consult your rabbi. Not insured by the Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation. Returns will be subject to a restocking fee. Use with adequate ventilation. Sold by weight, not by volume; some settling of contents may occur during shipping. All pages were at least 18 years of age when website was created. Repeated or prolonged use may cause injury. Not responsible for lost articles. Call for availability. Avoid repeated or prolonged contact with skin. Contents under pressure; do not puncture or incinerate. Store in original containers. Harmful if swallowed. Do not fold, bend, staple or mutilate. No animals were harmed in the making of this website, except the ones we ate. Do not use in ears. Penalty for early withdrawal. You must be at least this tall to view this website. Contains carbon monoxide. Prices higher in Canada. Do not operate heavy machinery after use. Do not open cover -- no user-servicable parts inside. Any user-performed repairs will void warranty. This website may cause cancer in laboratory animals. Follow maintenance schedule. For topical use only. Not to be taken internally. If swallowed, induce vomiting. Wait 30 minutes after using this website before swimming. Side effects may include dry mouth, nausea, screaming fits, delusions of grandeur, and lapses of reason. This website is not a toy. Children must be accompanied by an adult. Dry clean only. Unauthorized use without express permission of Major League Baseball is prohibited. No dogs allowed. User responsible for damage or loss. Do not send cash via U.S. Mail. Contains small parts. Matthew 31:10. Use unleaded fuel only. May cause low birth weight. 99% effective in the prevention of the spread of sexually transmitted diseases. May be exchanged only for an exact duplicate. Use this website on yourself first, then assist your child. Elderly users, users with high blood pressure, and users with a heart condition are advised to read quickly and take frequent breaks. Not to be combined with other websites. Please take a clean plate when returning to the website. Do not top off. See attendant for change. Prices do not include tax, tags, title, insurance, spark plugs, drive shaft, or left-side body panels. Dealer retains all rebates and first-born offspring. $259 a month for 36,500 months, 1,200% APR. Offer ends June, 1948.
> 
> Reg. Penna. Dept. Agr.
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: Some quantum physics theories suggest that when the consumer is not directly
> viewing this web site, it may cease to exist or will exist only in a vague and undetermined state.​


What is that Haunti, your graduation speech?


----------



## morbidmike

what a day a clean house the sound of heavy metal blaring from the garage the smell of fresh cut wood and the screaming sounds of the saw's I'd dare say it's a perfect day!!! ...only thing missing is the smell of burning metal then it would be the perfect day


----------



## Goblin

morbid mike said:


> what a day a clean house the sound of heavy metal blaring from the garage the smell of fresh cut wood and the screaming sounds of the saw's I'd dare say it's a perfect day!!! ...only thing missing is the smell of burning metal then it would be the perfect day


I just set your car on fire. Happy now?


----------



## debbie5

I think Mike has the PMS energy-surge thing going on...


----------



## morbidmike

I just cleaned the garage up from the project and watered the plants oh JOY what a glorious day indeed OMG I NEED A JOB I WANT TO GO BACK TO BEING A SLOB


----------



## The Creepster

When the barbell snaps ....does that mean theres too many plates on? Time to go get another one.....


----------



## morbidmike

dont buy rusty barbell's word up!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

so today was interesting day...I had a minor panic attack with the crazy misformed ran got right up in my face. i know it looked bad to everyone because he was deformed, but (it sure scared the hell out of me) I politely asked him to leave me alone, then he tried it again and i just backed away again and hurried for the bus. The same thing happened yesterday...on the bus. (predictibly) this man with a grating voice started talking to me while i was trying to read. (again in freaked me out) I tried to ignore him but then he decided to grab my arm to get my attention.

This is not good for an autistic person like me.

I think i have a magnet that attracts 'crazy people' maybe i should consider hiring a bodyguard to keep them away from me or find some way to get Dean down here so he can keep those 'special people' away from me.

Anyway, i got on the bus that heads home and half way there, the bus took out a side view mirror of a fed ex truck.

The only good thing about today was that i stepped in to good will and found the most amazing bottle and the skirt i've been asking for.

It's so good to be home!


----------



## The Creepster

I wish I had adventures like that.........


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't it an adventure every time you sneak across the border from Tijuana?


----------



## The Creepster

yes....but....I am thinking that the INS is not falling for the walking shrubs gig anymore


----------



## Goblin

The Creepster said:


> yes....but....I am thinking that the INS is not falling for the walking shrubs gig anymore


Just tell them you're a Virginia Creeper.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That was SO bad, Goblin:jol:

DA, maybe it's not so much that you're a crazy people magnet but that they see you as a kind soul who might listen to them.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

The Creepster said:


> yes....but....I am thinking that the INS is not falling for the walking shrubs gig anymore


you mean that actually works?


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 7th is....
* No Pants Day
* Space Day
* National Roast Leg of Lamb Day


----------



## Evil Queen

No pants day? I can do that.


----------



## Spooky1

I think my co-workers would frown on me wearing no pants at work. Maybe after I get home tonight I'll celebrate.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I think my co-workers would frown on me wearing no pants at work. Maybe after I get home tonight I'll celebrate.


I can see it now - you and the rest of the D&D boys sitting around in no pants while belching and slaying dragons


----------



## The Creepster

All that rowing is going to pay off big time......Stroke! Stroke! Stroke!:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, now I have to slap you, Creepster:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Okay, now I have to slap you, Creepster:jol:


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Okay, now I have to slap you, Creepster:jol:


Roxy you do know what I LIKE Wheres Haunti? MORE SLAPPING!!!!:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morning creepster. i would happily slap you if it will make you happy. LOL


----------



## morbidmike

no pants day is awesome i'm going to walmart wait till they get a load of me best thing is I have a built in clothes rack


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Roxy you do know what I LIKE Wheres Haunti? MORE SLAPPING!!!!:googly:


Here you go:


----------



## Hauntiholik

LMAO!!! That's great Roxy!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

awe, that poor dog was just being friendly. that mean old cat..

right. lmao. that was hillarious. thanks for posting roxy!


----------



## The Creepster

Dark Angel 27 said:


> morning creepster. i would happily slap you if it will make you happy. LOL


Thanks DA.....I needed that



RoxyBlue said:


> Here you go:


THATS AWESOME! Looks like what Haunti does to me when I steal her coach:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Creepster said:


> THATS AWESOME! Looks like what Haunti does to me when I steal her coach:googly:


Geez. I think you'll have to fight Morbid Mike for it.


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> Geez. I think you'll have to fight Morbid Mike for it.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Why am I craving hot sauce at 9:30am?


----------



## The Creepster

because it goes well with oatmeal......oh look a fox


----------



## morbidmike

The Creepster said:


>


I'm downing a can of spinach as we post prepare for a bout of ole fashioned fisticuffs'


----------



## Goblin

The Creepster said:


> because it goes well with oatmeal......oh look a fox


Four legged or two legged?


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> I'm downing a can of spinach as we post prepare for a bout of ole fashioned fisticuffs'


----------



## The Creepster

It should be at least a pay-per-view event.....I am getting a hold of Don King


----------



## Goblin

Should we make it a steel cage match?


----------



## morbidmike

yes creepster will weld one side and I will weld the other and then we will throw down


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

shopping campers again, thinking this weekend of a trip to KaZoo to look at an expanable unit.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

was a really good day yesterday, did get into my new garden area after getting the lawn mowed.
I was able to to bag some grass for my weed control in the garden.
Let's see, planted corn, pumpkin-both pie and carving, onions, cantalope , carrots, butternut squash, 5 raspberry plants, I think I'm missing something...?

Well, still was a good day...1/4 of the garden is in, more posts are needed as well as the fencing.

I did get into my old garden and get asparagus and strawberry (yah, 50 plants each) in the ground too.


----------



## nixie

My 6yr old just built a time machine that turns day into night. He said it takes a few hours to work...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

oh man...how cool is that!!
You need to ask him if he could build one fro a friend...?


nixie said:


> My 6yr old just built a time machine that turns day into night. He said it takes a few hours to work...


----------



## Goblin

morbid mike said:


> yes creepster will weld one side and I will weld the other and then we will throw down


Hulk Hogan wants to be the special referee


----------



## Hauntiholik

Can I be the round card girl for your little throw down? It's an easy job....I only need 1 sign. 
Ohhhhhh SNAP!
hehehe nuthin but luv


----------



## Goblin

Hauntiholik said:


> Can I be the round card girl for your little throw down? It's an easy job....I only need 1 sign.
> Ohhhhhh SNAP!
> hehehe nuthin but luv


Everyone will be watching you and not the fight.


----------



## morbidmike

Hauntiholik said:


> Can I be the round card girl for your little throw down? It's an easy job....I only need 1 sign.
> Ohhhhhh SNAP!
> hehehe nuthin but luv


I see how you are gotta stick with CO. it's cool:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> I see how you are gotta stick with CO. it's cool:googly:


Nah, I've seen what creepster looks like and I'm positive it would be a short match.


----------



## morbidmike

yeah cause I'm tall LOL fine it's a chicken nugget eating contest then now who's laughing


----------



## Goblin

morbid mike said:


> yeah cause I'm tall LOL fine it's a chicken nugget eating contest then now who's laughing


My money's on you to win!


----------



## morbidmike

Mike 1 creep 0


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yo, Mike, notice that Haunti said it would be a short match but didn't say who would win For all you know, Creepster could tap a portal in the middle of the match and release a horde of demons ready to do his bidding. It could happen:googly:


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Yo, Mike, notice that Haunti said it would be a short match but didn't say who would win For all you know, Creepster could tap a portal in the middle of the match and release a horde of demons ready to do his bidding. It could happen:googly:


Naw. The script calls for him to throw McNuggetts in the ring, 
Mike picks them up and Creepster waffles him with a chair slid into the ring by Haunti
allowing Creepster to score the pin!


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> Nah, I've seen what creepster looks like and I'm positive it would be a short match.


Shhhhhhh....how are we suppose to make some serious money by letting out all our secrets:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

eh, i feel bad for creepster. i'll be your cheerleader...not that i'm that haut to look at compared to Haunti. Just give me a second to break out my goth clothes and my blow torch


----------



## scareme

What are all you guys smoking? I want some too.


----------



## GothicCandle

I think some people on this forum might like this. Some of them might think a hearse would be better though(for the ex).


----------



## Goblin

Reckon they argued about who got custody of the limoseme?


----------



## GothicCandle

Goblin said:


> Reckon they argued about who got custody of the limoseme?


another good reason it should be a hearse.


----------



## trishaanne

I found this awesome little witch costume, complete with hat and broom at a rummage sale for a buck. Since the grandkids like to play dress up, and she saw the glittery broom and hat and wanted it, I picked it up. Now, I've got a 2 1/2 year old who insists on wearing it everywhere, even to the store. So, what's a good grandma to do? What else.....teach her to cackle like a witch and say "I'll get you my pretty". LOL...you should see the looks we get when she says that at the local grocery store!!!  I'm so proud of her for saying that to the nosy lady in front of us at the deli......kinda brought a tear to my eye..lol.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

trishaanne said:


> I found this awesome little witch costume, complete with hat and broom at a rummage sale for a buck. Since the grandkids like to play dress up, and she saw the glittery broom and hat and wanted it, I picked it up. Now, I've got a 2 1/2 year old who insists on wearing it everywhere, even to the store. So, what's a good grandma to do? What else.....teach her to cackle like a witch and say "I'll get you my pretty". LOL...you should see the looks we get when she says that at the local grocery store!!!  I'm so proud of her for saying that to the nosy lady in front of us at the deli......kinda brought a tear to my eye..lol.


hehehe! teach em early! way to go grandma! got any pics of her in that little costume. she must be adorable in it. why not take it one step further and dress up as a witch yourself!Then the two of you go grocery shopping :lolkin:


----------



## debbie5

Why is it people are always asking me "Aren't you supposed to be on some type of medication?"

Mike- why did you private message me and ask me to sew you a hot orange Spandex wrestling costume with an enormous codpiece!!?? And I can't fit three M's" on the front. u need a different name other than "Marvelous Mikey McNugget".....


----------



## morbidmike

Cause I look SEXY in orange and I got a few box"s of klenex to get rid of and I call myself marvelous mc nugget massacre 'er


----------



## Ms. Wicked

trishaanne said:


> I found this awesome little witch costume, complete with hat and broom at a rummage sale for a buck. Since the grandkids like to play dress up, and she saw the glittery broom and hat and wanted it, I picked it up. Now, I've got a 2 1/2 year old who insists on wearing it everywhere, even to the store. So, what's a good grandma to do? What else.....teach her to cackle like a witch and say "I'll get you my pretty". LOL...you should see the looks we get when she says that at the local grocery store!!!  I'm so proud of her for saying that to the nosy lady in front of us at the deli......kinda brought a tear to my eye..lol.


Bravo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Mike- why did you private message me and ask me to sew you a hot orange Spandex wrestling costume with an enormous codpiece!!?? And I can't fit three M's" on the front. u need a different name other than "Marvelous Mikey McNugget".....


OMG! I just spewed coffee! BWAAAAHHHHAHAHAHA


----------



## The Creepster

Wow I did not know I could throw a trash can that far.......sorry about that.....not really...


----------



## morbidmike

got new wire for the welder today I'm starting on the cage it's gonna be stainless steel with diamond brite Mc D's arches and a pneumatic nugget launcher BEWARE CREEPSTER YOUR GOING DOWN IN DEEP FRIED SHAME!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

May 8th is:

Birth Mother's Day - Saturday before Mother's Day 
International Migratory Bird Day 
Iris Day (I wonder if this is the plant or what's in your eye?)
No Socks Day (I am wearing no socks in honor of this holiday)
V-E Day 
World Red Cross Day / World Red Crescent Day


----------



## The Creepster

morbid mike said:


> got new wire for the welder today I'm starting on the cage it's gonna be stainless steel with diamond brite Mc D's arches and a pneumatic nugget launcher BEWARE CREEPSTER YOUR GOING DOWN IN DEEP FRIED SHAME!!!!


Its a good thing I loaded up on my fatty acids then Who wants to be in my corner? I need a corner entourage:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll be in your corner and wave a towel at you like they do in the movies, Creep


----------



## morbidmike

hey no one is in my corner:cryeton:


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> hey no one is in my corner:cryeton:


Maybe Debbie5 will volunteer and wave orange spandex at you:jol:


----------



## Dark Star

Can I run back and forth??


----------



## The Creepster

morbid mike said:


> hey no one is in my corner:cryeton:


In between rounds I will run over and be in your corner


----------



## RavenLunatic

morbid mike said:


> hey no one is in my corner:cryeton:


don't worry about it. no one's on my corner lol


----------



## Goblin

I get to ring the bell


----------



## The Creepster

No amount of nuggets can protect you:googly:


----------



## GothicCandle

today my mom was showing my aunt her lemon tree, which is full of lemons, suddenly my mom yelled that something was crawling on her, she tried to find were but it started biting her, then we discovered that she was covered in spiders. The lemon tree had hundreds on it, and when she leaned over the tree they decided to hitch a ride. Don't you love gardening?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yikes GC...I would get that in the fall when i was building my haunt....how did she handle it???


----------



## Draik41895

I got a hair cut, I rather dislike it


----------



## morbidmike

mee too I'm bald LOL


----------



## Zurgh

It Sucks to be you! Sorry, but I got the Care-free Curly-lox! Irish-Afro! But I must Lop it off...Whaaaa! Then it looks "so supermodel" EEEWWWW!! Bold & Delicious!


----------



## Goblin

Kool Aid brought back Fizzys! They call them Fun Fizz now and only have
Fruit Punch and Lemonade but they're the same thing. Haven't seen them 
since I was a kid! You could drop one in a glass of water and you would
have orange, grape, cherry, cola, and root beer. It really made the soft
drink companies mad too and they tried to get the government to stop 
them from making them.


----------



## morbidmike

that's my new job I'll be a fun fizz distributer and door to door sales man million's here I come


----------



## morbidmike

The Creepster said:


> No amount of nuggets can protect you:googly:
> 
> YouTube- Buddy Revell vs. The Duke


Hey how did you get ahold of my home movies


----------



## The Creepster

morbid mike said:


> Hey how did you get ahold of my home movies


Its amazing what you kind find in the evidence locker at your local cop shop:googly:....wonder what this symbol means:xbones:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two church services down, one G&S rehearsal to go, and new prop work in between. My, how my Sunday has flown!


----------



## morbidmike

I went to church today too and the walls shook a little but didnt fall down:laughvil:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik

May 9th is....
* Lost Sock Memorial Day
* Mother's Day


----------



## GothicCandle

my house is haunted, i am watching my door slowly creak open, and no one is doing it...no one i can see at least...creepy.


----------



## morbidmike

I have lost lots of mom's socks oh the memories


----------



## GothicCandle

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> yikes GC...I would get that in the fall when i was building my haunt....how did she handle it???


she handled it by taking her shirt off and standing in her undershirt while my aunt wiped the spiders away onto the ground. When it seemed like all the spiders were off her she got the bug spray and killed them all.


----------



## Goblin

Better be careful, next they'll be in her house


----------



## Dark Angel 27

The Creepster said:


> Its a good thing I loaded up on my fatty acids then Who wants to be in my corner? I need a corner entourage:googly:


i'll be your cheerleader!


----------



## GothicCandle

Goblin said:


> Better be careful, next they'll be in her house


yeah, years ago some spiders decided to invade my bed. I woke up to several hundred crawling on me. Isn't that a cheery way to be woken up at 1am?!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Goblin said:


> Kool Aid brought back Fizzys! They call them Fun Fizz now and only have
> Fruit Punch and Lemonade but they're the same thing. Haven't seen them
> since I was a kid! You could drop one in a glass of water and you would
> have orange, grape, cherry, cola, and root beer. It really made the soft
> drink companies mad too and they tried to get the government to stop
> them from making them.


that sounds very interesting. I would love to try one!



GothicCandle said:


> she handled it by taking her shirt off and standing in her undershirt while my aunt wiped the spiders away onto the ground. When it seemed like all the spiders were off her she got the bug spray and killed them all.


*shivers*


----------



## Dark Angel 27

today was fun. My aunt and I took my mother to church and then out to eat. The cool thing is, that our pastor was eating in the same resturant with his family. Just as I pulled out my card to pay, the waitress told us that it had already been paid for. we asked her who paid it and it turned out to be the pastor!

that bill had to be a least $25 if not more! I've had a major distrust of pastors up till now, but he's definitely won me over!


----------



## Goblin

Dark Angel 27 said:


> that sounds very interesting. I would love to try one!
> 
> *shivers*


They are sold with Kool Aid. You get a pack of 8 tablets, use to get 10
when I was a kid. Tried puting a lemonade and fruit punch together.....not
bad.


----------



## Goblin

GothicCandle said:


> yeah, years ago some spiders decided to invade my bed. I woke up to several hundred crawling on me. Isn't that a cheery way to be woken up at 1am?!


I was working downstairs once and I heard something hit the floor across
the room! It was a great big spider that had fell off of one of the pipes in 
the ceiling. It was stunned long enough for me to pick up a shovel and kill it. It
was the biggest spider I ever seen around these parts!


----------



## Goblin

Iron Man 2 is the number one movie at the box office. Made 136.6 
million opening weekend. I need to start investing in comic book movies!


----------



## Draik41895

Goblin said:


> Kool Aid brought back Fizzys! They call them Fun Fizz now and only have
> Fruit Punch and Lemonade but they're the same thing. Haven't seen them
> since I was a kid! You could drop one in a glass of water and you would
> have orange, grape, cherry, cola, and root beer. It really made the soft
> drink companies mad too and they tried to get the government to stop
> them from making them.


lol, its like roofies for kids.


----------



## The Creepster




----------



## Evil Queen

That is soooo disturbing.


----------



## The Creepster

Indeed......Thank you GOOD NIGHT!


----------



## Goblin

Disturbed seems to be the key word around here.


----------



## debbie5

Draik- I drew a pic of EXACTLY how I needed my hair cut...and my hair chick STILL cut my bangs waaaayy too short (I like to make vintage hairstyles from 40's & 50's & need bangs down to my nose- mine are now at my eyebrows).
_..arrgghh!!

Lets see a pic of your hair- I mean: what can go wrong with a GUYS hair!!?? You'd still be a handsome kid even if u shaved it all off~


----------



## GothicCandle

Goblin said:


> I was working downstairs once and I heard something hit the floor across
> the room! It was a great big spider that had fell off of one of the pipes in
> the ceiling. It was stunned long enough for me to pick up a shovel and kill it. It
> was the biggest spider I ever seen around these parts!


when I went to summer camp in 6th grade all the girls in my cabin were sooo scared of spiders. One morning while half our group was in the showers and the rest of us were still in our cabin we heard this loud scream. We all raced to see what was the matter and discovered three big spiders on one of the shower heads. Me being a curious type took a close look while the wimps ran to find an adult. lol. I discovered the spiders were made of plastic. So, I washed them really well, and put them under my camp councilors potato chips later that day at lunch. Needless to say, she was a wimp too. lol.


----------



## Goblin

GothicCandle said:


> when I went to summer camp in 6th grade all the girls in my cabin were sooo scared of spiders. One morning while half our group was in the showers and the rest of us were still in our cabin we heard this loud scream. We all raced to see what was the matter and discovered three big spiders on one of the shower heads. Me being a curious type took a close look while the wimps ran to find an adult. lol. I discovered the spiders were made of plastic. So, I washed them really well, and put them under my camp councilors potato chips later that day at lunch. Needless to say, she was a wimp too. lol.


That's funny GC.


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 10th is....
* Clean Up Your Room Day
* National Shrimp Day


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Evil Queen said:


> That is soooo disturbing.





The Creepster said:


> Indeed......Thank you GOOD NIGHT!


Only The Creepster would come up with that sort of thing. Then again, I had the same theory with the Smurfs. All those males and then one female...

anyway, i'm off to the gym today. Talk to yall later!


----------



## nixie

Hauntiholik said:


> May 10th is....
> * Clean Up Your Room Day


Really....do I have to?????


----------



## Hauntiholik

nixie said:


> Really....do I have to?????


Is it a mess? Then, YES! Don't make me get out the spatula!  hehehe


----------



## The Creepster

Hand soap is not a good substitution for dish washer soap............where did I go wrong
Wheres my OTHER maid.....


----------



## Hauntiholik

UGH! I forgot my headphones today! You know it's bad when you can sing along to the music playing your you coworkers headphones 5 feet away.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> UGH! I forgot my headphones today! You know it's bad when you can sing along to the music playing your you coworkers headphones 5 feet away.


I used to work with some ladies who would occasionally "share" their taste in music with their co-workers. Some folks have no idea how annoying that can be. Headphones are a godsend for keeping peace in an office but only when the person playing the music doesn't have the volume set at 90 decibles.


----------



## The Creepster

Haunti...just for you !


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Headphones are a godsend for keeping peace in an office but only when the person playing the music doesn't have the volume set at 90 decibles.


What?? I can't hear you over my neighbors headphones. hehehe

Tappity, tappity, tappity, "you gotta be kidding me", "is that what you want me to do?", *kicks the desk*, tappity, tappity, tappity, "oh, yeah, that's fine"....."I figured"...


----------



## Hauntiholik

You're killing me creepster.....I have no headphones so I can't listen to it.
I think I'm being punished.


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> You're killing me creepster.....I have no headphones so I can't listen to it.
> I think I'm being punished.


Hold on I will shout------er sing for you.......ROCKET MAN.....its going to be A LONG LONG TIME BEFORE I........that hurt


----------



## Hauntiholik

Maybe not having headphones is a blessing in this case?


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> Draik- I drew a pic of EXACTLY how I needed my hair cut...and my hair chick STILL cut my bangs waaaayy too short (I like to make vintage hairstyles from 40's & 50's & need bangs down to my nose- mine are now at my eyebrows).
> _..arrgghh!!
> 
> Lets see a pic of your hair- I mean: what can go wrong with a GUYS hair!!?? You'd still be a handsome kid even if u shaved it all off~


Debbie, bangs at your eyebrows can look great. I'm a huge fan of Bettie Page, I've always loved her look. :smoking:


----------



## The Creepster

Indeed.......for my next act.....I AM A LITTLE TEAPOT SHORT AND STOUT!!!!!!!!! HERE IS MY HAMMER......DON"T WORRY YOU WON'T FEEL A THING:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## RoxyBlue

What we all secretly wish would happen to those lazy-a$$ workers


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> What we all secretly wish would happen to those lazy-a$$ workers
> 
> YouTube- Working Hard or Hardly Working ... You Decide!!!


It's not showing it Roxy.


----------



## Goblin

Got the nameplate back on the mailbox till the next windstorm.


----------



## The Creepster




----------



## Hauntiholik

Great video Roxy but there was no blood. :laugheton:


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> What we all secretly wish would happen to those lazy-a$$ workers
> 
> YouTube- Working Hard or Hardly Working ... You Decide!!!


Finally got it to work. You sure that isn't one of your home movies?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Haunti!

Gob, you're a goofball:googly:

Here's another non-bloody one showing how far ahead of this country Canada is when it comes to national care programs


----------



## Hauntiholik

I couldn't hear. What was she spraying on the guys? Mace? hehehe


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> I couldn't hear. What was she spraying on the guys? Mace? hehehe


Sulfuric acid


----------



## Devils Chariot

Hauntiholik said:


> UGH! I forgot my headphones today! You know it's bad when you can sing along to the music playing your you coworkers headphones 5 feet away.


I forgot my ipod, so....crap!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I thought it was Spring? They're saying we may get 6 to 12 inches of snow tomorrow.


----------



## debbie5

OMG- I burst out laughing when she said they would start projects and not complete them!! BWhahahahha!Ooooooooooooo....


----------



## The Creepster

Why must everything go so bad.......


----------



## Spooky1

There seems to be some anti-male sentiment going on here. 

I finish projects ...... sometimes.


----------



## scareme

Goblin said:


> Kool Aid brought back Fizzys! They call them Fun Fizz now and only have
> Fruit Punch and Lemonade but they're the same thing. Haven't seen them
> since I was a kid! You could drop one in a glass of water and you would
> have orange, grape, cherry, cola, and root beer. It really made the soft
> drink companies mad too and they tried to get the government to stop
> them from making them.


When we were kids we would have a contest with the neighbor kids on who could put the most tablets in their mouth and hold it without spitting them out. We looked like a bunch of rabid dogs foaming at the mouths. Ah the good old days.

We are under a high level tornado watch til ten tonight. They said it's not if we get a tornado, but where it will hit. They (the weather people) are asking employers to send people home early cause they don't want alot of traffic on the roads at five, when they think it will hit. May in Oklahoma is such a blast.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> There seems to be some anti-male sentiment going on here.


I like you even when you don't finish projects:jol:


----------



## Death's Door

From reading the above posts, this weather is crazy all over. The winds were so strong last weekend I must of ate a pound of dirt just by being outside. I know I hit my quota as a kid but I was doing a a little bit of yardwork on Saturday and worked in the vegetable garden on Sunday and all I was doing to coughing and feeling dirt on my face and in my mouth. Finally went in the house to wash the dirt down with a beer and then hit the shower and then a couple more beers. I felt better after that.


----------



## Goblin

Hauled off a ton of branches and cleared all the honeysuckle vines off the fence. I'm ready for dinner now.


----------



## Devils Chariot

hi!


----------



## morbidmike

today is a very good apocalypse


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yay for jello arms!


----------



## morbidmike

must be on the creepster super he man program


----------



## RoxyBlue

Devils Chariot said:


> hi!


Clearly a man of few words



morbid mike said:


> today is a very good apocalypse


Good, now I don't have to clean the bathroom:googly:


----------



## Devils Chariot

accidentally posted to this thread.


----------



## fick209

Da Weiner said:


> I was doing a a little bit of yardwork on Saturday and worked in the vegetable garden on Sunday and all I was doing to coughing and feeling dirt on my face and in my mouth. Finally went in the house to wash the dirt down with a beer and then hit the shower and then a couple more beers. I felt better after that.


Now that's my kind of gardening


----------



## trishaanne

Stay safe Scareme.....my daughters mother and father in law are in Shawnee. They were safe when we last spoke with them, but that was a few hours ago. They volunteer with the Red Cross, so I'm sure they will be terribly busy over the next few weeks.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

got about 8 hours on the FrightFest facade today...sooo far behind on it.


----------



## The Creepster

peanut butter is great for supper


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

you know what...I seem to keep doing the same damn thing...?


Devils Chariot said:


> accidentally posted to this thread.


----------



## scareme

Well, we're safe. The tornadoes hit several of the metro towns. There were 20 tornadoes reported before 7:00. We had some baseball sized hail that broke out my daughter's windsheild and left some pretty good dents. And some neighbors had some holes in their roof. But the family is safe, so all is good.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So good to hear that...had no idea what was going on today...no radio or TV.


Sorry about the damage though.


----------



## fick209

scareme said:


> Well, we're safe. The tornadoes hit several of the metro towns. There were 20 tornadoes reported before 7:00. We had some baseball sized hail that broke out my daughter's windsheild and left some pretty good dents. And some neighbors had some holes in their roof. But the family is safe, so all is good.


Glad you are all safe...I'm no longer complaining about my crappy weather, I'll take the goofy cold weather over tornadoes any day...again, glad you are all safe


----------



## Spooky1

scareme, I'm glad to hear you're safe. Sorry to hear your daughters car go banged up. Just don't go outside when hail like that is falling.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay for dodging major bullets, Scareme!


Observation for the day - When you use a balloon as a base for a papier mache prop head, it's really not a good idea to accidentally pop it while the head is covered with wet mache unless you're really going for that bashed-in head look.


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> Well, we're safe. The tornadoes hit several of the metro towns. There were 20 tornadoes reported before 7:00. We had some baseball sized hail that broke out my daughter's windsheild and left some pretty good dents. And some neighbors had some holes in their roof. But the family is safe, so all is good.


Glad you are all safe Scareme.


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Observation for the day - When you use a balloon as a base for a papier mache prop head, it's really not a good idea to accidentally pop it while the head is covered with wet mache unless you're really going for that bashed-in head look.


Might not be too bad Roxy. Add some blood and the brains leaking out and you've got the makings of a pretty scary zombie!


----------



## GothicCandle

i went to the mall today and guess what I found!! a big brand new store which is separated into three sections, one section is all cutesy disney type stuff, another section is star wars and other nerdom and the third section is all halloween!!! all year long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scareme

Some areas are without power. We have electricity so I thought we'd be good for the night. Until I tried to flush the toilet. Seems the water power plant doesn't have power, so the pumps are not working. I know workers are working through the night so maybe we'll be able to take showers in the morning. Still, I consider us lucky.
Also, my aunt in NE called to see if we were ok. She said some people she knew left this morning to go to OK cause they heard we were in for bad weather. She said they are tornado chasers. What kind of damn fools run twards tornados? We are doing our best to stay away from them. I guess it takes all kinds.


----------



## morbidmike

I'm glad your ok Scareme we dont want anything to happen to one of the forum sweetie's I did that storm chaser gig for a while they dont like when you drive like hell in the opposite direction:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 11th is....
* Twilight Zone Day
* Eat What You Want Day


----------



## Evil Queen

Hauntiholik said:


> May 11th is....
> * Twilight Zone Day
> * Eat What You Want Day


So just another day for me.


----------



## Joiseygal

Good to hear that you didn't get hit by the Tornado Scareme. Two things that scare the crap out of me from Mother Nature are Tornado's and Earthquakes. 

LOL Evil Queen.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Scareme - glad you and your family are OK. 

Hope the rest of our members in that area safe too.


----------



## Bone Dancer

A little good luck for a change. Looks like the gear box on the lawn mower is going to be ok. For some reason grease breaks down after 20 years of use. And my modem seems to be working again. Maybe it just needed a rest. Anyway my budget has been saved and I can go get the heat gun I wanted.


----------



## Spooky1

The forum is kind of quiet this morning.


----------



## morbidmike

damn spooky you woke me up with your endless chatter


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, it's about time you got up, Mike:jol:


----------



## nixie

Rain, rain, go away, come again some other day........


----------



## The Creepster

I WILL TURN UP THE VOLUME.......TIME FOR SOME....TURN IT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haunti, can I borrow your headphones, please?:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Haunti, can I borrow your headphones, please?:googly:


Oh Yay....maybe this is more your level  OH YEAH THATS SWEET wheres my spandex......


----------



## RoxyBlue

^

A little late for Mother's Day, but here it is anyway:


----------



## The Creepster

Why.................. because there's no POINT!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, the guy in the red shirt always gets killed:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Haunti, can I borrow your headphones, please?:googly:


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo! I need them.


----------



## The Creepster

You ladies should have a slap fight.......to solve your differences....wait I have to find a chair


----------



## RoxyBlue

Creep, you are SUCH an instigator


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Creepster said:


> You ladies should have a slap fight.......to solve your differences....wait I have to find a chair


Got your seat? Ready....set....GO!


----------



## morbidmike

here is roxy and haunti at the haunt fourm mod meeting


----------



## Hauntiholik

Mike doesn't know us very well does he Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

what???? that was actual footage I got from Zombie F .....Roxy is the brunette and Haunti is the blond


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ummmmm no.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Mike doesn't know us very well does he Roxy?


No he doesn't. I'd never fight you because you've been on The Supercharged, Body Building, Cantankerous Creepster Workout Plan and could now kick my butt:jol::googly:


----------



## Death's Door

I beg to differ with you ladies but I don't think either one of you have a mean bone in your body. Definitely a creative one - but not a mean one


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> No he doesn't. I'd never fight you because you've been on The Supercharged, Body Building, Cantankerous Creepster Workout Plan and could now kick my butt:jol::googly:


Hmmmmmm.....Haunti vs. Roxy? We may have a second event to add to The
Creepster/Morbid Mike PPV.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Goblin said:


> Hmmmmmm.....Haunti vs. Roxy? We may have a second event to add to The
> Creepster/Morbid Mike PPV.


You missed the "show" at the renaissance faire where a I fought with another harem girl (my cousin) for the attention of the Sultan. Feathers and sequins were flying everywhere.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Hauntiholik said:


> You missed the "show" at the renaissance faire where a I fought with another harem girl (my cousin) for the attention of the Sultan. Feathers and sequins were flying everywhere.


Oh my - I bet there were lots of spectators for that one! Who won?

This reminds me that I contacted a local belly dance school earlier this year. My name is on a waiting list for classes once the instructor has enough people to do a class!

Maybe it'll be a good excuse to make a costume.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ms. Wicked said:


> Oh my - I bet there were lots of spectators for that one! Who won?


There was a HUGE crowd. I won (of course). Afterward people posed for pictures with us and asked when our next show was.

If you didn't figure it out, the Sultan paid for us to beat the crap out of each other for his enjoyment. We weren't part of the faire.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I figured that a Sultan would be a playtron opposed to part of an actual faire staff. I've never been to a faire, but think it would be fun to dress up and attend a faire then watch everybody.


----------



## The Creepster

Wow and me without film in my camera......good bye Pulitzer


----------



## Goblin

Hauntiholik said:


> You missed the "show" at the renaissance faire where a I fought with another harem girl (my cousin) for the attention of the Sultan. Feathers and sequins were flying everywhere.


Got any pics?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, if there's going to be fighting, I need to start getting into shape like this:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Goblin said:


> Got any pics?


Got any money? hehehe PPV!


----------



## morbidmike

I do if it's puddin wrastlin oh yeah Gigidy Gigidy woooooooooo hooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Devils Chariot

morbid mike said:


> i do if it's puddin wrastlin oh yeah gigidy gigidy woooooooooo hooooooooo!!!!!!


banned again!


----------



## Goblin

Hauntiholik said:


> Got any money? hehehe PPV!


Not a whole lot. Will 5 bucks cover it?


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Okay, if there's going to be fighting, I need to start getting into shape like this:


No DICE......you better step it up Roxy....Haunti is turning into a MACHINE....BRUTAL....just BRUTAL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

3 more hours in the ER and still no closer to an answer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Queen said:


> 3 more hours in the ER and still no closer to an answer.


That does not sound good, EQ


----------



## Spooky1

Evil Queen said:


> 3 more hours in the ER and still no closer to an answer.


What happened, EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Hubby's been having some problems and none of the drs can figure out what's wrong.


----------



## Joiseygal

EQ just read this and now I realize why you were so quiet in chat. Hang in there! I hope they come with a solution. Don't give up they will figure out what he has. Good night sweetie!


----------



## Evil Queen

Thanks J.


----------



## scareme

Yeah!!! It's one in the morning, and we just got our water turned back on. I can flush the toilet again! Yeah!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

scareme said:


> Yeah!!! It's one in the morning, and we just got our water turned back on. I can flush the toilet again! Yeah!!!


"You never know what you got until its gone" JB

If you know the song thats from you are old.


----------



## Hauntiholik

We're pulling for you and your husband EQ!


----------



## morbidmike

I donk know that make's me a spring chicken


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 12th is....
* Limerick Day
* International Nurse's Day
* National School Nurse Day
* Receptionist Day


----------



## morbidmike

and my prayer's go out to EQ and her hubby i hope they find something to help him if hes half as nice as you he must be a great man!!!


----------



## morbidmike

Haunti take note "there was a man from Nantuckett" are you getting this oh man call the nurse she hit me again DO NOT hire Haunti as a receptionist


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Thinking of you EQ.


----------



## Evil Queen

Thanks Haunti, Mike and MsW. He has another Dr appt tomorrow, keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## morbidmike

we will darlin just hope for the best and it will come true.....GOSH I sound like a women now I NEED A JOB!!!! damn I gotta go grocery shopping here soon


----------



## Ms. Wicked

morbid mike said:


> we will darlin just hope for the best and it will come true.....GOSH I sound like a women now I NEED A JOB!!!! damn I gotta go grocery shopping here soon


Beware of the groups of women talking in the aisles...


----------



## morbidmike

if there talking about fabric softner I'll probably join in LOL


----------



## Spooky1

EQ, hope the Docs figure out what's up with your hubby, and that he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Death's Door

EQ - Hope you and your hubby get answers soon to what ails him so he gets the treatment he needs.


----------



## The Creepster

Where did my sandwich board go.....I am late


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Where did my sandwich board go.....I am late


Watch your back when you wear one:


----------



## morbidmike

well back from the grocery store having a little lunch then some house cleaning and 2 loads of laundry gotta get ready for my soap's


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Watch your back when you wear one:


That would explain a lot.......thats the last time I let a Scientology member engage in idle chit-chat with me while I am working:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> well back from the grocery store having a little lunch then some house cleaning and 2 loads of laundry gotta get ready for my soap's


Mike, you're becoming positively domesticated:jol: Chicks dig that:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

yes I know I mailed my man card to the creepster he said I could not have it any more till I grow a pair back


----------



## Spooky1

Mike, there's nothing wrong with doing the grocery shopping. You get to buy the stuff the wife won't pickup for you.


----------



## The Creepster

You DON'T ever MESS WITH BROCK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Star

morbid mike said:


> well back from the grocery store having a little lunch then some house cleaning and 2 loads of laundry gotta get ready for my soap's


There better not have been any of those oatmeal cream pies in that cart....


----------



## morbidmike

shhhh dont tell!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Somebody is playing a cruel joke on me. My headphones are gone!
Someone is going to die a slow, painful death. I bet it's tapping boy.


----------



## Dark Star

Mike...we have talk about this pumpkin.....


----------



## The Creepster

I love to tap-a about the moon-a in-a June-a


----------



## morbidmike

I know doll face I cant help my self oatmeal cream pie's are my whole world


----------



## morbidmike

he likes to sing-a about stealing-a haunti's head phones


----------



## Dark Star

He stole Haunti's headphones???? This cant end well....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Brock RULES!!!


MM and Creep, you guys crack me up


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Brock RULES!!!


OH YEAH! I am watching "Tag, Sale, your it" right now

I don't steal.....see everything is mine to begin with...

For all of those forum members stuck at a office..........


----------



## Devils Chariot

Hope it all works out EQ, I hate mystery illnesses, having had one myself!


----------



## Dark Star

Why does my computer insist on updating now????


----------



## The Creepster

One more because you can't have any fun without Henchmen 21 & 24!!!!!!!!






AND...Dr. O.........................


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dark Star said:


> Why does my computer insist on updating now????


Because MS always does their updates on Wednesday.


----------



## morbidmike

yeah so there !!!! and because you have a barf!!! pink barf computer


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> yeah so there !!!! and because you have a barf!!! pink barf computer


Okay, go put on your frilly apron and clean up that barf mess right now, young man!:jol:


----------



## Dark Star

morbid mike said:


> yeah so there !!!! and because you have a barf!!! pink barf computer


Mikey....is that nice...you now you are always begging me to let you use it


----------



## morbidmike

shhh thats our secret you promised


----------



## Dark Star

Oh yeah sorry.....


----------



## Hauntiholik

A Halloween bash in my street
was a night that will never repeat
the spirits that come
were tequila and rum
and I ended up drunk on my feet!


----------



## The Creepster

The fact that my parents had sex in order to create me makes me want to be buried alive.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Not enough mind bleach huh Creep?


----------



## Dark Star

It only takes once Creepster.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> The fact that my parents had sex in order to create me makes me want to be buried alive.


I thought you were created in a laboratory:devil::googly:


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> Not enough mind bleach huh Creep?


Indeed.....



Dark Star said:


> It only takes once Creepster.


I think your not helping


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> I thought you were created in a laboratory:devil::googly:


It's Alive!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Haunti, I used to use that sound file for Windows Start


----------



## morbidmike

house work is done and all is well .......well until the inspector gets home:xbones:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

still working on mine...have dinner to do as well.
Did try to get a little done on the FrightFest facade while Joe was sleeping.


morbid mike said:


> house work is done and all is well .......well until the inspector gets home:xbones:


----------



## The Creepster

I'd rather die than go to heaven.


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Creepster said:


> I'd rather die than go to heaven.


yeah I like it dark and quiet. Not of that singing or gold stuff for me.


----------



## debbie5

Creep- I prefer to think that my parents just happened to both roll the right way in bed one night in their sleep, and woke up feeling mysteriously refreshed....
(ew..ew...and more EW)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I kinda miss my jobs which had me on my feet most of the day. Human bodies are just not designed for sitting long hours in front of a computer screen.


----------



## The Creepster

are you urinating on my shoes?


----------



## debbie5

It's spring, Roxy. You can come hook with me on the corner...the heels are killer on the feet, tho'...

(snapping chewing gum & leaning over into car to ask Creepster if he wants a date)


----------



## debbie5

Windy..rainy....my Victory rolls are a-floppin'...


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> I kinda miss my jobs which had me on my feet most of the day. Human bodies are just not designed for sitting long hours in front of a computer screen.


I definitely don't miss my last one. I had to push them big dolly trucks picking
up rolls of yarn for 12 hours! 7 pm-7am. 118 machines. 3 rooms downstairs-
1 room upstairs! Half the trucks wouldn't roll worth a darn either.

Worse time was when I hurt my ribs and had to work three nights with them
taped up. Dan River never believed in time off.


----------



## The Creepster

Whadda you do for a living, sell shoes? Cooka-yayah-o!


----------



## debbie5

When I referred to "heels" I meant you men-folk.


----------



## Goblin

The Creepster said:


> Whadda you do for a living, sell shoes? Cooka-yayah-o!


Nope. Cotton Mill.
25 years Machine shop before that


----------



## debbie5

Eli Whitney would be proud.


----------



## The Creepster

I woke up with a clown's hand in my pants today... that's what I did today.


----------



## Goblin

The Creepster said:


> I woke up with a clown's hand in my pants today... that's what I did today.


I didn't know you were a clown.


----------



## debbie5

I shot an elephant in my pajamas....


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> I shot an elephant in my pajamas....


What was an elephant doing in your pajamas?


----------



## debbie5

I'll never know.


----------



## The Creepster

That's what families is, peoples you hates.


----------



## debbie5

I plan on rendering my mother down into soap one of these days.....

lye-r lye-r pants on fire....


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> I plan on rendering my mother down into soap one of these days.....
> 
> lye-r lye-r pants on fire....


Debbie's wearing hot pants!


----------



## The Creepster

LOL

This is the church of the atheists. They don't, uh, believe in God.


----------



## Goblin

The Creepster said:


> LOL
> 
> This is the church of the atheists. They don't, uh, believe in God.


I heard he uses them as Halloween props too!


----------



## The Creepster

I seek revenge on Rachael Ray and the Food Network. Can't you make her... eyes fall out or something?


----------



## Goblin

I think she's part of God's punishment.


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Creepster said:


> LOL
> 
> This is the church of the atheists. They don't, uh, believe in God.


We just don't believe. and we don't have a church, sometimes we go to bars together. The church of drink n think.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

noway, shes so ...loveable!


The Creepster said:


> I seek revenge on Rachael Ray and the Food Network. Can't you make her... eyes fall out or something?


----------



## The Creepster

eat some dog food, and eat your own throw-up, 'cause you're a dog... face. I guess I really do have a dogface, maybe I should throw up and eat it.


----------



## Hauntiholik

When I grow up I want to be Xenia Onatopp.


----------



## The Creepster

Don't you take away my ability to have tantrums, alright. That you CANNOT have! Alright, you ROBOT?


----------



## Goblin

Danger! Danger Will Robinson!


----------



## morbidmike

well the inspector came home and survey says ...mike you did a nice job SNEEER .....BUT I see a few things you missed...... I guess you have to dust the tops of the window's I think this a made up rule and there was 1 spot on the fridge DAMMIT I tried I say I TRIED ....I wish I had a elephant in my pajama's that would rock I could send out rate my stuff e mail's LOL


----------



## The Creepster

Heheh - no, that was a happy accident


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> When I grow up I want to be Xenia Onatopp.


Haunti, are you taking auditions for the part of James Bond? :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Haunti, are you taking auditions for the part of James Bond? :googly:


You can't get the part of James Bond unless you like martinis


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> You can't get the part of James Bond unless you like martinis


Wouldn't that be Jane Bond?


----------



## nixie

The gingerbread house that is still in my yard from Halloween, that also made a nice Christmas decoration, is going to be brilliant for my daughter's candyland party next weekend... after that, I'm officially out of excuses.


----------



## Bone Dancer

nixie said:


> The gingerbread house that is still in my yard from Halloween, that also made a nice Christmas decoration, is going to be brilliant for my daughter's candyland party next weekend... after that, I'm officially out of excuses.


Except that maybe you are getting an early start to setting up for Halloween. No since in waiting for the last minute is there.


----------



## nixie

Bone Dancer said:


> Except that maybe you are getting an early start to setting up for Halloween. No since in waiting for the last minute is there.


lol!


----------



## morbidmike

nixie said:


> The gingerbread house that is still in my yard from Halloween, that also made a nice Christmas decoration, is going to be brilliant for my daughter's candyland party next weekend... after that, I'm officially out of excuses.


I'm going to send my newest prop over to hack and chew it apart muhahaah lil pis lil pig let me in lol....Its my avatar by the way with working jaw and arm


----------



## morbidmike

GOSH what a grim bleek cold rainey day I LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## fick209

morbid mike said:


> GOSH what a grim bleek cold rainey day I LOVE IT!!!!!!!


Well I HATE it, it's been week since I've seen the sun and I'm starting get crabby


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin said:


> Wouldn't that be Jane Bond?


No, seeing as how Spooky1 is a man


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> GOSH what a grim bleek cold rainey day I LOVE IT!!!!!!!


Mike, Here's a song to go with the rainy weather.


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> GOSH what a grim bleek cold rainey day I LOVE IT!!!!!!!


Let's bring the sun out with a happy sun song!


----------



## Joiseygal

The sun is shining in Jersey and I didn't even have to sing the Happy Sun Song.  I sure would love to see Mike sing the Happy Sun Song though.


----------



## The Creepster

It's the most brutal thing ever! It's not like regular hate! It's so much... more black! If she were a street gang, I'd go to war with her with bottles and chains! But this is different! There's nothing I can do! Wheres my hat........


----------



## Hauntiholik

Are you still angry from last night Creep?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you talking about the woman singing the Happy Sun Song or someone else, Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> Are you still angry from last night Creep?


No I am good! But thanks for asking.....wuss



RoxyBlue said:


> Are you talking about the woman singing the Happy Sun Song or someone else, Creepster?


I am just rambling....LOL I like the video....I am DOING the "safety Dance"

Now...for MY FAVORITE DANCE EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> No, seeing as how Spooky1 is a man


Really? hehehe
Sorry. I couldn't leave it alone


----------



## Spooky1

I just saw this in the news.

A renegade army general accused of leading a paramilitary force among Thailand's Red Shirt protesters was shot.

Didn't he ever watch Star Trek? Naming your group the "Red Shirts" was just asking for trouble.


----------



## morbidmike

Star Trek !!!!!! OMG your not serious


----------



## The Creepster

What do you mean, 'booze ain't food'? I'd rather chop off my ding-dong than admit that!


----------



## Death's Door

The Creepster said:


> It's the most brutal thing ever! It's not like regular hate! It's so much... more black! If she were a street gang, I'd go to war with her with bottles and chains! But this is different! There's nothing I can do! Wheres my hat........


What? Did Lord Humongus beat you in an arm wrestling match - is that what's got you soo ticked?


----------



## The Creepster

Da Weiner said:


> What? Did Lord Humongus beat you in an arm wrestling match - is that what's got you soo ticked?


Thats why I must TRAIN all the time! Because of the Humongous 

BUT....never fear for Powered Toast Man is my neighbor


----------



## morbidmike

The Creepster said:


> What do you mean, 'booze ain't food'? I'd rather chop off my ding-dong than admit that!


NO ding dong choppin on the forum please un less your name is Loraina!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Random thoughts from a random email:


I think part of a best friend's job should be to immediately clear your computer history if you die.

Nothing sucks more than that moment during an argument when you realize you're wrong.

There is great need for a sarcasm font.

Map Quest really needs to start their directions on #5. I'm pretty sure I know how to get out of my neighborhood.

Bad decisions make good stories.

You never know when it will strike, but there comes a moment at work when you know that you just aren’t going to do anything productive for the rest of the day.

I hate when I just miss a call by the last ring (Hello? Hello? Damn it!), but when I immediately call back, it rings nine times and goes to voicemail. What’d you do after I didn't answer? Drop the phone and run away?

I hate leaving my house confident and looking good and then not seeing anyone of importance the entire day. What a waste.

I keep some people's phone numbers in my phone just so I know not to answer when they call.

I think the freezer deserves a light as well.

I disagree with Kay Jewelers. I would bet on any given Friday or Saturday night more kisses begin with Bud Lites than Kay.

Have you ever wondered if that dollar bill you’re holding has ever been in a strippers butt crack? You are now...


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Have you ever wondered if that dollar bill you're holding has ever been in a strippers butt crack? You are now...


That's why they call it dirty money.


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> Really? hehehe
> Sorry. I couldn't leave it alone


Hey! :tongueton: I need a big manly man smilie


----------



## morbidmike

> Have you ever wondered if that dollar bill you're holding has ever been in a strippers butt crack? You are now...


gosh I hope so ahhhhh the smell of money


----------



## The Creepster

I make everything BRUTAL, I will make it blacker then the blackest black times infinity. Who wants ice cream?


----------



## Spooky1

Not now, I'm checking all my one dollar bills


----------



## The Creepster

One more...for the road


----------



## RoxyBlue

Powdered Toast Man sounds just like The Tick


----------



## Dark Star

Spooky1 said:


> Not now, I'm checking all my one dollar bills


Check the fives too...inflation you know..


----------



## trishaanne

Well, my granddaughter just left for the day...YAY, and Ms. Wicked just called to say she should be here in about 90 minutes or so depending on traffic. I guess it's time to kick it into gear and vacuum, dust, clean the bathroom, take out the trash, etc. I'd hate for her to think she left Beverly Hills and ended up with Fred Sanford..lol. I just love having no free time to do housework..lol.


----------



## Hauntiholik

hehehe Ms. Wicked drives to trishaanne's house theme song


----------



## The Watcher

So whats wrong with Freds? Looks like a really great place to prop shop!


----------



## morbidmike

the world is mine I tell you MINE ALL MINE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> hehehe Ms. Wicked drives to trishaanne's house theme song


LOL, that one cracked me up!

Get out of the water NOW!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> the world is mine I tell you MINE ALL MINE!!!!!!!!!


You can have it! I exist in the underworld....which is MINE!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, that leaves me with the afterworld. Hmmm, needs new curtains.....


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Goblin

Outsourcing strikes again! Stanley Furniture is gonna lay off 450 people!
People can't buy your furniture if they're out of work!


----------



## morbidmike

here's one for Ms Wicked


----------



## RoxyBlue

That was a good one, Mike

Oh, and Ms Wicked is going to kill you now for mentioning ZOMBIES!!!


----------



## morbidmike

this is for the CREEPSTER


----------



## Evil Queen

I love Boris! That was great Roxy, thanks!


----------



## morbidmike

and for Roxy Blue


----------



## Goblin

I didn't know you had starred in your own movie Mike.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Got the promotion at work!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> Got the promotion at work!


Woot! Congratulations, BB!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's hilarious, Mike:googly:

We treat all dogs equally that come to our door on Halloween - treats for everyone!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Bloodshed!


----------



## Goblin

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> Got the promotion at work!


Congratulations! You're buying the first round!


----------



## The Creepster

I would rather have my brains scooped out with a melon baller than to miss the opportunity to deliver the various cheese snacks to my beloved.....


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

RoxyBlue said:


> Woot! Congratulations, BB!


hey roxy guess what!?

"Theres a sale at penneys"

hahaha:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Bloodshed, now that you're the CEO of Penney's do we all get a discount?


----------



## Devils Chariot

morbid mike said:


> the world is mine I tell you MINE ALL MINE!!!!!!!!!


I just sold the world to Mike for $100 cash, and wrote out the deed of sale on the back of a burger king receipt. heh heh, sucker.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Spooky1 said:


> Bloodshed, now that you're the CEO of Penney's do we all get a discount?


why yes that was my first order of business haha

how did you know?


----------



## The Creepster

My eye got tore out and force-fed to me! Why do I not have any depth perception?


----------



## Dark Star

Devils Chariot said:


> I just sold the world to Mike for $100 cash, and wrote out the deed of sale on the back of a burger king receipt. heh heh, sucker.


He just tried to sell it to me for two boxes of Oatmeal cream pies and a Slim Jim....go figure...


----------



## morbidmike

ahhhhh yes it seems that brain matter is flammable .......seriously who knew ???


----------



## The Creepster

There's only one thing left to do, I would like have to sew him back together to get him to cook for me.


----------



## debbie5

Who needs gravy when Creepster has all those boils to drain??


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> hey roxy guess what!?
> 
> "Theres a sale at penneys"
> 
> hahaha:googly:


OMG, best comedy movie EVER!:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

Are you telling me they’re out of dragons?


----------



## morbidmike

it's easy to look a man on the eye when your holding it!!!


----------



## Dark Star

When you wish upon a falling star, your dreams can come true. Unless it's really a meteorite hurtling to the Earth which will destroy all life. Then you're pretty much hosed no matter what you wish for. Unless it's death by meteor.


----------



## Goblin

Couldn't you just wish for the meteor to miss the Earth all together?


----------



## morbidmike

well today is a new day .......time to drive on the sidewalks to raise my point tally......I got lots of free time might as well use it wisely


----------



## The Creepster

Can you pass the Prozac shaker?


----------



## RoxyBlue

May 14 is Dance Like a Chicken Day. Or maybe Dance like Mr Chicken Day


----------



## The Creepster

You're not a great speller. You've got to spell right to be a speller.


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## The Creepster

If they only knew how much we hated them. I mean they just keep crawling back like groveling, putrid, stupid zombies that just want to eat our brains.............


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> May 14 is Dance Like a Chicken Day. Or maybe Dance like Mr Chicken Day


You go first.


----------



## The Creepster

Oh great, now you're gonna start a whole chain reaction puke-a-thon.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Evil Queen said:


>


OMG!!!!!!! Wet clean up on aisle 3 please.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Well as long as today is sinking into the abyss


----------



## The Creepster

Haunti's watering issues inspired this album


----------



## Hauntiholik

watering? I spewed coffee not...ewwwwww


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> watering? I spewed coffee not...ewwwwww


uh-huh since when is coffee YELLOW?:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Nothing around me is that color buck-o. I'm blaming my cats.


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> Nothing around me is that color buck-o. I'm blaming my cats.


LMAO...Buck-o:googly:

OH YEAH wanna FIGHT? Come ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just got Richard Simmons SWEATING TO THE OLDIES....AND DEAL A MEAL..YOUR TOAST


----------



## morbidmike

what the hell you pull in front of me in the fast lane and then give me the bird for tailgating.... damn dont the teach these cop's any thing about driving etiquette


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, I love Richard Simmons and his "Sweating to the Oldies" exercise videos. He uses normally sized people in them so you aren't intimidated by a sea of spandex and short-shorts. Well, except for the shorts _he_ wears:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

ever what goes on at Haunti's house well here you go living under her couch is great


----------



## RoxyBlue

Laser pointers and cats - best entertainment combo ever


----------



## The Creepster

Not as entertaining as this.......


----------



## morbidmike

ROFL!!!!!! holy %&$# that was awesome


----------



## morbidmike

heres MsWicked and trishanne after their weekend togeather LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I'll go buy some stock in Youtube now:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Why the heck are those nimrods standing next to the dyno in the first place? They're all idiots!


----------



## morbidmike

me and the creepster when we were kids


----------



## Spooky1

Why are the machines in the lab conspiring against me today. Things always seem to go wrong on Fridays.  It may be a late day for me.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## The Creepster

Where am I?........why is my mouth watering?......I am hungry


----------



## Dark Star

Much work remains to be done before we can announce our total failure to make any progress.


----------



## Evil Queen

I wanna go dancing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Why are the machines in the lab conspiring against me today. Things always seem to go wrong on Fridays.  It may be a late day for me.


My poor honey, that explains why you aren't answering your desk phone


----------



## Spooky1

Stuck in the lab, baby sitting the coagulation analyzer. I must keep it fed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ever notice how people tend to leave early when the boss is on vacation? People started clearing out of here ("here" being work) around 2:30PM and, by 4:00, I was the only person left. And I suspect all our clients went home early, too, because the phone hasn't rung in about two hours.

It's quiet, almost...too quiet:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> It's quiet, almost...too quiet:googly:


It's 5 o'clock somewhere.....


----------



## Dark Star

coagulation analyzer?.....Quit talking dirty on the forum ...lol :googly:


----------



## The Creepster

Roxy this will help with the quiet...plus you can dance to it.....


----------



## Hauntiholik

that doesn't seem like Roxy's kinda thing Creep


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wonder if he's talking about anyone we know?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> that doesn't seem like Roxy's kinda thing Creep


LOL, you got that right! Here's my response:


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> YouTube- First Date Tips : How to Avoid Being Creepy on a First Date


hmmmmmm "creepy", "morbid"....could be anybody here.

Where did you find this Roxy? What is a boomer girl anyway?

"Try to keep your eyes above the neck"


haunti said:


> What color are my eyes Jack?





JackReaper said:


> uh, 34C?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> hmmmmmm "creepy", "morbid"....could be anybody here.
> 
> Where did you find this Roxy? What is a boomer girl anyway?
> 
> "Try to keep your eyes above the neck"


Youtube, and I believe a boomer girl is someone who is part of the baby boomer generation. Dr Paul gives dating advice to women in their 40s and older.

http://www.askdoctorpaul.com/meet-doc.html


----------



## The Creepster

So I guess showing my "Home Movies" Of fatal car wrecks...I shot when I did state police rotations driving a wrecker does not please the opposite sex? But where else can you get raw, unedited, REAL BRUTALITY?


----------



## morbidmike

DAMMIT....I'm a morbid local friendly psyco..... NOW I"LL NEVER GET A DATE oh well I'll stick with halloween chicks...and why would you look a womens eye's ...Do women even have eye's????


----------



## Evil Queen

That's ok while you guys are looking at our chests we're stealing your souls with our eyes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Morbid and Creep, you gentlemen have already captured your ladies' hearts and don't have to worry about this first date stuff anymore


----------



## The Creepster

And I'd like to remind you all that Dorito Land is not open to the public. It's just for ME. Sorry.......not really


----------



## papabear

But I didn't have to buy my wife's eyes.


----------



## morbidmike

I didnt buy my wife's eye's either I rent them


----------



## The Creepster

I have liberated your island from you, your island that was once a nuclear, nuclear testing facility that has in turn tragically disfigured you all into ugly horrible-looking mutants. And we now decree your island the Home for Wayward Kitties........ RELEASE... THE KITTIES!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

creeper isn't on his meds today is he.....


----------



## frstvamp1r

*stuck in Spokane*

Got me a 5 hour layover in Spokane and bored out of my mind...anyone wanna keep me company?


----------



## trishaanne

Yesterday was a great day....got TWO new tool boxes for my birthday..one for all the crafty stuff and one for my tools, and a smaller one with a bunch of little compartments for all the miscellaneous stuff. I also got a dremel from my kids and a pair of sketchers shapeups that I wanted. I guess birthdays aren't so bad after all...


----------



## Evil Queen

Sounds like a great day! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 15th is....
* Chocolate Chip Day
* National Sea Monkey Day
* Armed Forces Day


----------



## Dark Star

Guess I need to make some cookies...lol


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yay! i love choclate chips! gonna get me some today i think!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Chocolate Chips for Sea Monkeys everywhere!


----------



## Spooky1

Is there a day for Armed Sea Monkeys?


----------



## Spooky1

trishaanne said:


> Yesterday was a great day....got TWO new tool boxes for my birthday..one for all the crafty stuff and one for my tools, and a smaller one with a bunch of little compartments for all the miscellaneous stuff. I also got a dremel from my kids and a pair of sketchers shapeups that I wanted. I guess birthdays aren't so bad after all...


A belated Happy Birthday, Trishaanne!


----------



## Goblin

Happy Birthday Trishaanne!


----------



## The Creepster

Awww, get ready for a billion e-mails, here comes the offended religious weirdos.


----------



## Evil Queen

What a nice nap.


----------



## The Creepster

Dark Star said:


> Guess I need to make some cookies...lol


I want the first batch...........


----------



## Dark Star

Geesh Creepster, let me at least get them off the cookie sheet...


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dark Star said:


> Geesh Creepster, let me at least get them off the cookie sheet...


Oh! Oh! Hit him with the spatula! hehehe


----------



## Hauntiholik

mmmmmm peanut butter chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Dark Star

I would Haunti but you know he likes that, it only encourages him....lol


----------



## The Creepster

I have a idea.......:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

look at me I'm typing with no hands TOP THAT freak's hahahhaha


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our tombstone peeper birthday gift was a big hit with the recipient and his family. It's good to know it will be loved and cherished, and he'll probably burn out the motor running it every day between now and Halloween

Now we need to cull through some pictures and videos so we can get it posted in the Showroom.


----------



## debbie5

I am going to keep The Hobbling Hammer of Justice in the trunk of my car, so when some crazy stranger with a big mouth says some thoughtlessly mean **** to my kid, I can just go get it and beat the hell out of them....

What IS IT with people these days!?? WHO FORGOT THEIR MEDS?


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> I am going to keep The Hobbling Hammer of Justice in the trunk of my car, so when some crazy stranger with a big mouth says some thoughtlessly mean **** to my kid, I can just go get it and beat the hell out of them....
> 
> What IS IT with people these days!?? WHO FORGOT THEIR MEDS?


I did!! So I'll double up on the next dose.


----------



## debbie5

Nah- don't double up..you'll just get some weird side effects...


----------



## Goblin

Glad we got some thunderstorms tonight. It was 88 degrees in the house!


----------



## Zurgh

Weird side effects??? 

Heh Heh He!

Don't mix the meds... OR self medicate with out one of those Good'ol DR.s Rx'n ya with there wonderful supervision... oh... It's all self-med, with vaguely answered questions...
Good Luck!

Dr.s spend YEARS learning to heal & then learn how to get there place funded by the...
Never Mind! Not the place! Bah... BAD SELF Medicated ME!!!

Aw, SNAP! I out live the curse. I know the elder magicks! To translate the elder things from the book of Ebon... "Bite me, licky butt!" Loosely translated...


----------



## scareme

Once, when my son got a rash, I discontinued a antibotic he was on, and later took him to his pediatricain. I told her I thought he had a reaction, so I took him off his antibotic. She told me I didn't have to think, that's why God invented doctors. Til then I hadn't realized I was God who invented doctors. I thought they were just born like the rest of us.


----------



## Dark Star

How can I be awake at 3:30am?? Another hour and I might as well get coffee....


----------



## Meeps

Purple is so much nicer on the eyes


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 16th is....
* Love a Tree Day
* Stepmother's Day


----------



## Evil Queen

Ummm I don't know about the tree lovin, splinters ya know, but I am a wicked stepmother.


----------



## The Creepster

Whats wrong with wood? OH Nooooooooooooo....its


----------



## Hauntiholik

I figured someone was going to say "I'd LOVE to tie my STEPMOTHER to a TREE today".


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> I figured someone was going to say "I'd LOVE to tie my STEPMOTHER to a TREE today".


Thats because not everyone is twisted like you Haunti.....oh look hog anus...yum


----------



## Goblin

Hauntiholik said:


> I figured someone was going to say "I'd LOVE to tie my STEPMOTHER to a TREE today".


More like "I'd love to drop a tree on my stepmother!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Once, when my son got a rash, I discontinued a antibotic he was on, and later to him to his pediatricain. I told her I thought he had a reaction, so I took him off his antibotic. She told me I didn't have to think, that's why God invented doctors.


Fortunately all my doctors know better than to say something like that to me. That's why we get along so well


----------



## The Creepster

Yeah, edu- what I learned was without education you can't get drunk...you can't crash cars...you can't pee into someone's face...


----------



## Spooky1

Creepster you have been more cryptic than usual lately.


----------



## Evil Queen

Our public education dollars at work. hahahaha


----------



## The Creepster

Things are a lot more exciting when someone's about to die. That's just the way I look at it.


----------



## Hauntiholik

YES! Snoopy dance! I got a pair of kids hands on ebay! w00t!

Ugh, I can still smell the melted acrylic on my clothes.


----------



## The Creepster

The only reason I have a high school degree is 'cause of a very special principal, who let me because I told him I'd cut his eyes out if he didn't let me graduate.


----------



## Dark Star

So you are saying a little intimidation will get you everywhere?


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Creepster said:


> The only reason I have a high school degree is 'cause of a very special principal, who let me because I told him I'd cut his eyes out if he didn't let me graduate.


I'm sure he didn't want to deal with you anymore as well.


----------



## The Creepster

Dark Star said:


> So you are saying a little intimidation will get you everywhere?


Indeed



Hauntiholik said:


> I'm sure he didn't want to deal with you anymore as well.


Oh yeah? Sounds like you need some "ME" time!:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Are a pig anus and a pig rectum the same territory?


----------



## Rahnefan

Depends if you are baking or frying, and whether you like your guests.


----------



## debbie5

LMAO.

I found a circa 1875 organ at Curbies! I took all the wood ornamentation off of it (GREAT handles on the sides), all the ivory sound knobs and the ebony keys as well as silver & wood backpiece near the keys. It had a very elaborate bookcase-like thing over it & I took that as well (can be used as shelves) as well as some neat looking parts from the interior. Such a shame to throw out such an amazing piece of work. If it didn't weigh about 200 pounds, I would have shoved the whole thing in the car. Now I gotta find some retiree with a woodshop to spin me a new spindle from some of the wood I saved. The back piece of it will make great coffered coffin sides for a small coffin, and the handles will go on our full sized coffin. I spent over an hour unscrewing all the pieces...I wonder what the neighbors thought!

Okay- who can I PM to train me on how to post pics here??


----------



## The Creepster

Hey, I don't care how wrong it is. Just admit it; I'm a great speller and it burns you.


----------



## debbie5

WHEEeee!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Just because you can post it, that doesn't mean you should.
The forum rules still apply.


----------



## morbidmike

well lookie who got a link removed by the mod staff tisk tisk tisk next time it will be a ruler across the knuckles


----------



## The Creepster

Blood. An ocean of blood. I wondered how many blood drops of blood there are in this blood ocean. I wondered how much is in... in a drop. I wondered, how I - let's just say there are possibly...


----------



## debbie5

That link was from a high school biology class curriculum. New York State Department of Education approved. 
Nuff said.


----------



## The Creepster

I've uh, figured out how to travel through time at the speed of... regular time, with plastic bags.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

My goodness, how strange people can get here sometimes:googly:

I think you're all in denial about how normal you really are


----------



## Dark Star

Like Ziploc baggies or the do you need the grocery bag kind?


----------



## The Creepster

yellow and blue...make green


----------



## RoxyBlue

Red and blue make purple


----------



## Hauntiholik

"The human body can be drained of blood in 8.6 seconds given adequate vacuuming systems."


----------



## morbidmike

Alaska can be very cold


----------



## scareme

There's no place like home.


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> There's no place like home.


Aren't you supposed to click your heels together three times when you say it?


----------



## morbidmike

I thought you were supposed to punch random people in the face when you say it!!!! who change the rules to the clicky thing???


----------



## debbie5

I am tired of chewing. I need to hire a Chew Maid. Pelican style. Nomnomnom.


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 17th is....
* Pack Rat Day
* World Naked Bike Ride Day


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm tired.


----------



## morbidmike

WHOOOOOO HOOOOOO time to inflate the tires on the bike freedom is mine I'll finally feel the breeze running through my hair


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> May 17th is....
> * Pack Rat Day
> * World Naked Bike Ride Day


Riding a bike naked, just doesn't seem like it would be very comfortable.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe only the bike is supposed to be naked


----------



## trishaanne

I started reorganizing all the prop building stuff into the new toolboxes. I have one for tools, one for the creative stuff (tombstone embellishments, wood burner, paint, etc.) The Halloween makeup is also in that one. The last toolbox has all the rest of the creative stuff in it, at least for now until I can find all the rest of my stuff and then have to reorganize again! Well, I got so involved in that project that I didn't realize what time it was and suddenly my granddaughter got here. She found the makeup and is now covered in 4 colors of eyeshadow (used for making bruises) and also has black lips (she found the black lipstick). When she ran out of room on her face, she painted my table with eyeshadow, along with the chair, the dog and is now decorating a doll. :googly: Oh well, it's keeping her busy and quiet and she's in a good mood for now. 

Pledge to clean up makeup off the coffee table-$3.99
Dog shampoo to clean makeup off the dog (again) $4.99
Quart of paint to repaint the window sill before hubby sees it- $5.00
Another day at grandmas....PRICELESS LMAO


----------



## RoxyBlue

Trish, I so enjoy your Grandma stories, and you really must post pictures of the dog in makeup


----------



## The Creepster

Don't you take away my ability to have tantrums! Alright? That you cannot have! Alright?! YOU ROBOT!


----------



## Hauntiholik

A new guy is starting work at my office today. I think they hired a guy because they were griping that the women were taking over the office. 

I've never heard of that complaint before.


----------



## morbidmike

hey I need a job I'll come in and settle you firey women down that's rite I'll put a foot down ...things will change or heads will roll GRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> hey I need a job I'll come in and settle you firey women down that's rite I'll put a foot down ...things will change or heads will roll GRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!


I work with hockey moms. I don't think you stand a chance.


----------



## Hauntiholik

OMG!!! Those lying whiners! They hired a woman!! hehehe We're a plague that will take over the building! MUAHAHAHA!


----------



## The Creepster

sorry for... releasing dangerous criminals back into the streets.....no I am not


----------



## debbie5

Haunti- are you SURE "it's" a woman???


----------



## The Creepster

Shes been fooled before......


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yep. Pretty sure. A guy would wear more makeup


----------



## The Creepster

Are you following me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Are you following me?


No, not at all. Really. And stop looking behind you


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> hey I need a job I'll come in and settle you firey women down that's rite I'll put a foot down ...things will change or heads will roll GRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!


SUUUUURRREEEE you will. And you're right about the head rolling, but it won't be one of the ladies':googly:


----------



## The Creepster

Listen, great men throughout history have used doubles. Men who needed to stay alive for the greater good of their people, much like yourselves........Awesome! I'm Stalin, I called it.


----------



## morbidmike

I call Buck Rodgers where is my tweekey robot thingy


----------



## morbidmike

I also call Bueford T Pusser the man with the stick as my alter ego!!!! ........And I beat hockey mom's for fun Haunti so there!!!!! MIke stick's his tongue out at Haunti and gives her bullwinkle horn's


----------



## Dark Angel 27

long day today. I at last have my theme for halloween this year...i can't do a whole lot, (need to fly under the radar) but my friend Tori and I are going to have a twisted tea party on the front lawn...on Halloween...Nice huh? Got the idea from the new Alice in Wonderland...I'm excited now!

Aside from that, I've got to go to the gym today even though I still a little sore from that awesome invigorating workout from yesterday. I'm in a little pain, so i guess that means that i'm doing something right..:lolkin:


----------



## Dark Star

Good for you DA!!...ask Creepster....pain is good


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> I also call Bueford T Pusser the man with the stick as my alter ego!!!! ........And I beat hockey mom's for fun Haunti so there!!!!! MIke stick's his tongue out at Haunti and gives her bullwinkle horn's


The new hire is a triathlete and she can totally kick your butt! She'd have to wait in line behind me though


----------



## scareme

Where does the line form for butt kicking? I'm in.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ooh, ooh, can I be in your corner for that fight, Haunti?:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sure Roxy! hehehe


----------



## Spooky1

Is that line for the butt kicking, to give or receive?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that a Taser in Haunti's hand?


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Dark Angel - keep up the good work. Being at the gym will pay off.

Had a busy weekend - took my truckie to get new brake pads and rotors. She's happy - I happy. Bought 10 bags of lawn chips and spread them around once I weeded the areas. Added more plants to the garden, mowed my front yard and then mowed my neighbor's front yard too. Made dinner of baked chicken breast stuffed with spinach, garlic and ricotta cheese topped with provolone cheese. Then made our lunches for today. After that fell asleep on the couch only to wake up at 4 a.m. to go to bed and then come to work. Don't I look refreshed after the weekend. :googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Is that line for the butt kicking, to give or receive?


That depends on which side of the line you're standing on Spooky1. Don't worry, Roxy will direct you where to stand.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> That depends on which side of the line you're standing on Spooky1. Don't worry, Roxy will direct you where to stand.


That's right - honey, stand FAR away from the feet wearing the spike heels:jol::googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Are you sure Haunti isn't wearing combat boots for the butt kicking?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Soon, I will be spending over two weeks with my MIL.

If for "some reason" you see my name pop up on the news, please remember I did my best! Shoot me now!


----------



## The Creepster

Dark Star said:


> Good for you DA!!...ask Creepster....pain is good


Pain IS GOOD.....being fat and/or un-healthy is easy...being healthy takes a lot hard work....being Creepster is BRUTAL but that is why I love my life would not change a thing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

LOL Ms. W...........and why dosent anyone stand in my corner it's always Haunti Haunti Haunti........ OMG !!!!!! I need a sexier avatar then maybe I'll get a lil respect over here serious!!!!! UGH!!!!! now I'm being forced to send out the army of minion's in my basement first stop COLORADO and then on to MARYLAND you will all be sorry you laughed at me SORRY I SAY!!!!!!! muhhahahahahahahahahahah muhahahahaha hahhahh ahaha ha...........HA


----------



## morbidmike

The Creepster said:


> Pain IS GOOD.....being fat and/or un-healthy is easy...being healthy takes a lot hard work....being Creepster is BRUTAL but that is why I love my life would not change a thing!!!!!!!!!!!


hey pass the oatmeal cream pie's creep I'm all worked up and need pity food


----------



## debbie5

Pay no attention to that buff, sweaty man in the iron mask!!


----------



## debbie5

DA- Aleve is wonderful, washed down with a flavored, no-cal water after working out. If you work out hard enough, you get rewarded with having to find a bathroom FAST on the way home from the gym....


----------



## The Creepster

morbid mike said:


> hey pass the oatmeal cream pie's creep I'm all worked up and need pity food


How about some nice lean chicken..fresh veggies and brown rice instead....your going to need your strength if you fighting someone I am training 



debbie5 said:


> Pay no attention to that buff, sweaty man in the iron mask!!


Come on now......I just finished my drop sets....I DO believe i just tore my shirt:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> LOL Ms. W...........and why dosent anyone stand in my corner it's always Haunti Haunti Haunti........ OMG !!!!!! I need a sexier avatar then maybe I'll get a lil respect over here serious!!!!! UGH!!!!! now I'm being forced to send out the army of minion's in my basement first stop COLORADO and then on to MARYLAND you will all be sorry you laughed at me SORRY I SAY!!!!!!! muhhahahahahahahahahahah muhahahahaha hahhahh ahaha ha...........HA


Sure send your minions our way, we'll put them to work cleaning our house.


----------



## Spooky1

Stuck in the lab, assays are screwing up (damn machine). 5pm and 20 assays still to go, if I can get the machine to work right. Hey Roxy, looks like I'm going to be running late.


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 said:


> Stuck in the lab, assays are screwing up (damn machine). 5pm and 20 assays still to go, if I can get the machine to work right. Hey Roxy, looks like I'm going to be running late.


Yeah yeah......Heard that one before.


----------



## The Creepster

Hey Mike you better watch out......Haunti is progressing really quick....shes becoming quite strong......you better pack a lunch Way to go Haunti!!!!!! You RULE!!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

The Creepster said:


> Pain IS GOOD.....being fat and/or un-healthy is easy...being healthy takes a lot hard work....being Creepster is BRUTAL but that is why I love my life would not change a thing!!!!!!!!!!!


....? glad to know Creepster. And it's not fat...being a bigger woman has it's advantages...men will not mess with you if you are big and intimidating....



Da Weiner said:


> Hey Dark Angel - keep up the good work. Being at the gym will pay off.


Your right about that too. I had another combat class yesterday, and even though I was tired from the self imposed warm up, i made it through without having to try as much. I was tired after wards but it was a good kind of tired. Made it home as soon as I could and crashed for about 30 or so minutes!



debbie5 said:


> DA- Aleve is wonderful, washed down with a flavored, no-cal water after working out. If you work out hard enough, you get rewarded with having to find a bathroom FAST on the way home from the gym....


Thanks guys. Debbie, I've not tried aleve yet, but I do take advil, but that's just for the headache. I've already had to go to the bathroom, several times a day because of the diabetes pills i'm on. somehow it makes food and water go through the system really fast. I'd be worried but it also makes the pounds melt off FAST. oh and to make me feel better, I found two more items to add to the tea table!


----------



## trishaanne

DA, keep up the good work. I'm right there with you, and wish I could find your motivation. I have the kids here 13 hours a day, and by the time they leave, I'm too tired to do anything! I'll lose my weight and exercise vicariously through you....lol.


----------



## morbidmike

well the end is near for me I shaved my beard so now I look like a little kid ....my wife takes my truck and leaves me the car for errand running ....my daughter played he Lady Ga Ga all weekend so now I know all the words to paparazzi so I guess that makes me a fan....my day consists of cleaning, dishes ,cooking ,and various other task's ...and look now I WHINE ALOT TOO!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

morbid mike said:


> well the end is near for me I shaved my beard so now I look like a little kid ....my wife takes my truck and leaves me the car for errand running ....my daughter played he Lady Ga Ga all weekend so now I know all the words to paparazzi so I guess that makes me a fan....my day consists of cleaning, dishes ,cooking ,and various other task's ...and look now I WHINE ALOT TOO!!!!!


Shut up and get back in the kitchen!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> well the end is near for me I shaved my beard so now I look like a little kid ....my wife takes my truck and leaves me the car for errand running ....my daughter played he Lady Ga Ga all weekend so now I know all the words to paparazzi so I guess that makes me a fan....my day consists of cleaning, dishes ,cooking ,and various other task's ...and look now I WHINE ALOT TOO!!!!!


No whining until you start having cramps, ya wuss!:googly:


----------



## Goblin

morbid mike said:


> well the end is near for me I shaved my beard so now I look like a little kid ....my wife takes my truck and leaves me the car for errand running ....my daughter played he Lady Ga Ga all weekend so now I know all the words to paparazzi so I guess that makes me a fan....my day consists of cleaning, dishes ,cooking ,and various other task's ...and look now I WHINE ALOT TOO!!!!!


You missed a spot while you were cleaning Mike.


----------



## The Creepster

You were all the way over there, you- you we weren't even- we couldn't even see you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, I think it's Morbid Mike in this commercial!


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, I think it's Morbid Mike in this commercial!
> 
> YouTube- MAN ABOUT THE HOUSE 1950-60's Mr. Clean 60 second Promo


I believe that's Creepster playing Mr. Clean.


----------



## morbidmike

LOL Roxy my waist is a little bigger other than that spot on and the earring mikey have no earring


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm more tired today.


----------



## morbidmike

It seem's that Jeff needs a nap or 2 because the next step is" most tired" then followed by "ZOMBIE" finally "COMA for 20 years"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL...Mike, I wish to jump directly to Zombie!!!


----------



## morbidmike

I know what Haunti look's like for real mhuhahahahahah....but I'm not telling!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 18th is....
* International Museum Day
* National Cheese Souffle Day


----------



## Spooky1

May 18th is also:

Visit Your Relatives Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I'll have a cheese souffle while visiting the museum with a relative.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I've always wanted to make a cheese souffle !


----------



## morbidmike

I dont like the word souffle


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> I dont like the word souffle


Now that you're an International Man of Leisure, you can learn how to make one


----------



## Death's Door

morbid mike said:


> well the end is near for me I shaved my beard so now I look like a little kid ....my wife takes my truck and leaves me the car for errand running ....my daughter played he Lady Ga Ga all weekend so now I know all the words to paparazzi so I guess that makes me a fan....my day consists of cleaning, dishes ,cooking ,and various other task's ...and look now I WHINE ALOT TOO!!!!!


Now stop your whining and go make me a cheese and sausage souffle. After that you can go and watch your soap operas.


----------



## morbidmike

LOL we gals gotta stick togeather LOL


----------



## Spooky1

Mike, I think that souffle needs some bourbon in it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ain't that the truth sista! LMAO


morbid mike said:


> LOL we gals gotta stick togeather LOL


----------



## morbidmike

lol^^^^^^^^^^^^^^LOL


----------



## debbie5

Mike, you might want to take your hi heels off while the souffle is in the oven..don't want it to fall from your size 13 spikes clomping around....you DO wear a Dior dress, apron & heels, right??


----------



## morbidmike

well of course who dont???? and I'm a size 12 for your information!!!!


----------



## debbie5

(Umm..your back needs waxing, hun...)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of men cleaning, here's a cute video made by three young guys:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

morbid mike said:


> well of course who dont???? and I'm a size 12 for your information!!!!


Wait, are we talking about shoes now?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ms. Wicked said:


> Wait, are we talking about shoes now?


hehehe Look out Imelda Marcos.....here comes....SHOE!!!


----------



## morbidmike

thats not rite Roxy lol


----------



## debbie5

Those boys need to lift with Creep...


----------



## The Creepster

OH YEAH!!!!! took out frustrations on the heavy bag this morning.....Knuckles are bleeding and BRUISED......Now I must LIFT.....PAIN IS A GIFT....and I WANT MORE....going for 415lbs on the bench.....try and stop me


----------



## debbie5

My knee hurts from going up & down the stairs too much. I think I have stair 'roids.


----------



## The Creepster

debbie5 said:


> My knee hurts from going up & down the stairs too much. I think I have stair 'roids.


SUCK IT UP Or.....hit your foot with a hammer, you will forget all about your knee after that:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> going for 415lbs on the bench.....try and stop me


I don't think Lord Humongous is going to want to spot you on that


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> I don't think Lord Humongous is going to want to spot you on that


Hes calling me a WUSS..... Hes saying I could do that with one arm....I'll show HIM!!!!!!!!!!

and HELLO Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

That cat is setting you up, just wait and see


----------



## morbidmike

I was at the gas station a mom yelled to her son only put 20 dollars in he stopped it a 21.56 why dont kids listen????


----------



## GothicCandle

computers are so weird. Apparently my computer's graphics card has stopped working. however, I am still able to see photos and video, my screen is stuck on 640X480 and 16bit. But that's better then the 8bit and4bit it was at when it was freaking out trying to use the broken graphics card. YAY for dell tech support!! Mom told me I can(hopfully) get a brand new computer in august or september.

it is midnight in india, btw.


----------



## Spooky1

China has only one time zone, how's that for trivia.


----------



## morbidmike

yay one coat of celuclay on new prop 5 billion to go drats


----------



## Spooky1

Let's see if one layer of celuclay is 1 mm, and then 5 billion layers would be ... about 30,000 miles. Wow Mike that's going to be one big prop, are you building a planet? :googly:


----------



## debbie5

Belly button slug.


----------



## trishaanne

It's amazing how much I can get done with no kids around. Turns out I have a vacation from the grandkids this week and so, after getting the house cleaned up this morning, (and it's still cleaned....wooohooo), I got my concession sign painted, made the Italian Lice, made a few more Mice Cream cones and a few more handburgers. WOOHOOO.....I'm making progress!


----------



## debbie5

Just lock the kids in the closet with some glowsticks, bread & water. Then turn up the stereo to block out the sounds of their pitiful cries. 

Works for me.


----------



## debbie5

I just found out I can couch-press my 63 pound kid....betcha Creep can't press a wiggly, giggling weight!!

dang cat lover.


----------



## The Creepster

So....bad news....could not put 415lbs on the bench.....

but on the second attempt I did!!!!!!! OH YEAH! 415lbs BENCH PRESS new best.....I AM CREEPSTER and still had enough left over for a 615 lbs DEAD LIFT!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOF! YOUR MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just be careful that you don't blow out your spleen or liver with all that lifting, Creep:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Creepster is an animal!!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Just be careful that you don't blow out your spleen or liver with all that lifting, Creep:jol:


Nah.....I am careful! Just trying to reach a goal. Besides I have extras lying around here somewhere:googly:



Hauntiholik said:


> Creepster is an animal!!!!!


Indeed.....I have to make sure I can appease the cruel one...through sacrifice pain and BRUTALITY!!!!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

I still want to see proof. Any bed-ridden 900 pound man can type whatever he wants...

PICTURES PLEASE.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> PICTURES PLEASE.


I saw him at the Drink 'N Think. I can attest to his stature.


----------



## debbie5

He...he....is allowed OUT??... IN PUBLIC!!??


Manimal.....!!


----------



## morbidmike

Blah Blah Blah


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> I saw him at the Drink 'N Think. I can attest to his stature.


Now your going to the never ending "whats he look like"? requests 



debbie5 said:


> He...he....is allowed OUT??... IN PUBLIC!!??
> 
> Manimal.....!!


No pictures Debbie sorry Just have to use your imagination


----------



## morbidmike

no pic's for NO ONE!!!!!!! the creepster is the forums biggest mystery and so he shall stay!!!!


----------



## debbie5

No, Mike. YOU are the biggest mystery.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Now your going to the never ending "whats he look like"? requests


What's he look like?
What's he look like?
What's he look like?
What's he look like?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?

Does this bug you?:jol::googly::devil:


----------



## Spooky1

I thought Haunti was the biggest mystery.


----------



## Spooky1

Hey I can bench 415 .... oh wait I left out a decimal point, 41.5 never mind. :googly:


----------



## The Creepster

LOL Spooky your the MAN....keep it up!!!!!

I look like that one fella...you know


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> I thought Haunti was the biggest mystery.


I'm an enigma wrapped in a riddle shrouded in mystery and smothered in chocolate.


----------



## debbie5

Did I put in for my vacation time yet??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Hey I can bench 415 .... oh wait I left out a decimal point, 41.5 never mind. :googly:


Awww, don't sell yourself short, babe. You have no trouble lifting me and I weigh more than 41.5 pounds

And I can lift my dog easily and she weighs _50 pounds_. Yep, that's right, I'm no wussy girl:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

What, my husband being able to pick me up is TMI?

He also used to do curls with our 85 pound dog. We called them "puppy presses". Fortunately she was a very docile dog; otherwise, she might have objected to the indignity of being lifted several times up off her feet.


----------



## The Creepster

LOL

Yay....everyone loves LIFTING!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sweet......my army GROWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

My eyelids are now dragging...................0.......eyeball fell out.


----------



## debbie5

(poking eyeball with frilly toothpick & adding it to her martini...)


----------



## Goblin

Oh gee, just what we need.......more rain! :googly:


----------



## morbidmike

Hauntiholik said:


> I'm an enigma wrapped in a riddle shrouded in mystery and smothered in chocolate.


chocolate???? I thought you were a health nut!!!! you shall not speak of chocolate.......you can be smothered on veggies .....I seen a pic of you but MUM IS THE WORD!!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> My eyelids are now dragging...................0.......eyeball fell out.


OH NO!!!!! Jeff has reached ZOMBIE stage of tiredness 1 more stage and he's gone for 20 yrs TAKE A NAP PLEASE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

RoxyBlue said:


> Awww, don't sell yourself short, babe. You have no trouble lifting me and I weigh more than 41.5 pounds
> 
> And I can lift my dog easily and she weighs _50 pounds_. Yep, that's right, I'm no wussy girl:jol:


do you weigh 42 lbs????


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol...I'll get a nap when I finish this project...I think...?


morbid mike said:


> OH NO!!!!! Jeff has reached ZOMBIE stage of tiredness 1 more stage and he's gone for 20 yrs TAKE A NAP PLEASE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

here's a better singer than Lady Ga Ga....


----------



## The Watcher

Rain, Rain, and more Rain! Can I get a weather man. Some tourist isn't ain't gonna be able to look at the beach through the plywood.


----------



## debbie5

6 year old this morning: "My pits smell like a chili dog. I need another bath."


----------



## morbidmike

holy CRAP I clicked on sinister space and I was scared ......we all look like a kindergarten class compared to some of them!!!! I read some member profiles and they like biting people and blood rituals ......what the heck!!!!! maybe it's my nerd side coming out and I just dont understand


----------



## Joiseygal

My computer is getting fixed and it will cost me $270 plus tax...yikes! Damn viruses! Anyway on my daughter's computer and thought I would check in to see what you guys have been up to. It is good to see that everyone seems like they are doing well.


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> chocolate???? I thought you were a health nut!!!! you shall not speak of chocolate.......


I didn't say I was eating the chocolate. I'm just that sweet and innocent!


----------



## The Creepster

The suns out....the air is crisp......today is a good day to destroy something


----------



## debbie5

Why do I always wash my left arm first?


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> do you weigh 42 lbs????


I think my skull does


----------



## Spooky1

Creepster, as long as it's dark chocolate Haunti is covered in, she's being healthy. Lots of antioxidants in dark chocolate.


----------



## RoxyBlue

May 19 is Boy's Club Day. All the boys can go build a treehouse and put up a "No Girls Allowed" sign without fear of lawsuit on this special day


----------



## The Creepster

As president-ELECT of the He-Man Women Hater's Club.....I shall decree That all the women ARE MINE!:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> As president-ELECT of the He-Man Women Hater's Club.....I shall decree That all the women ARE MINE!:googly:


Shall we call you "Alfalfa" from now on?


----------



## Spooky1

The Creepster said:


> As president-ELECT of the He-Man Women Hater's Club.....I shall decree That all the women ARE MINE!:googly:


I know of at least one that may dispute that Creepster.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> I didn't say I was eating the chocolate. I'm just that sweet and innocent!


I believe you...

NOT:devil::googly:


----------



## The Creepster

Haunti is nothing but trouble.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haunti is the Supreme Goddess of Kick Butt and Take Names. You should tremble in her presence, Creep:jol:


----------



## The Creepster

I know thats why I stay away from her.......


----------



## Hauntiholik

Y'all are full of it this morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's because we love you, Haunti You're a nice girl who hangs in and does her job well here.


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> Y'all are full of it this morning.


Nah I already "dropped the kids off at the pool":googly::googly:


----------



## Dark Star

The Creepster said:


> Nah I already "dropped the kids off at the pool":googly::googly:


You have kids? And a pool???


----------



## morbidmike

The Creepster said:


> As president-ELECT of the He-Man Women Hater's Club.....I shall decree That all the women ARE MINE!:googly:


we talked about this in another thread and I am the president of the he man woman haters club .......you will have to settle for vice president and door bouncer ....be on the guard for DARK STAR she keeps trying to sneek in........also your awarded all the women I just like the title


----------



## The Creepster

Dark Star said:


> You have kids? And a pool???


I do....want to see?


----------



## Spooky1

Damn Deli screwed up my turkey avocado sandwich and put mustard on it instead of honey mustard. They put Jalapenos on it too, yuck. My tummy is not happy.


----------



## The Creepster

Give it HERE......I will trade you for this shiny BUTTON!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Damn Deli screwed up my turkey avocado sandwich and put mustard on it instead of honey mustard. They put Jalapenos on it too, yuck. My tummy is not happy.


You can save the jalapenos for me. I have a cast iron stomach...most of the time


----------



## Dark Star

yum, jalapenos!!


----------



## morbidmike

bad news tomorrow I have to go to jury duty BLUCK!!!!!!!!!! ARG'NFARG'N!!!!!! seriously dont they do background checks?????? I have been arrested for felonious assault later dropped to assault and battery I'm on meds for severe anger problems and had 13 restraining order's at one time 1 from my ex wifes layer who I almost drug into the hall way and pounded knobs on his head.....do I sound like a guy who should be judging the fate of people I woulndt want me on the jury in my own case .....this all happened quite awhile ago and I am better now! but still I hate the law and every thing associated to it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look at it this way, Mike, you're sort of an expert witness if there's violence involved in the case Plus you're now a mature, stable adult who is older and wiser and has learned from previous experiences.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Look at it this way, Mike, you're sort of an expert witness if there's violence involved in the case


LMFAO!!!! I thought it but didn't say it.


----------



## The Creepster

Quit bringing logic in to discussions Roxy....your RUINING IT!!!!!!!!!:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> LMFAO!!!! I thought it but didn't say it.


I hope I can outrun him



The Creepster said:


> Quit bringing logic in to discussions Roxy....your RUINING IT!!!!!!!!!:googly:


:tonguien:


----------



## morbidmike

RoxyBlue said:


> Look at it this way, Mike, you're sort of an expert witness if there's violence involved in the case Plus you're now a mature, stable adult who is older and wiser and has learned from previous experiences.


----------



## Death's Door

I just had jury duty in April. One of the questions they ask you is "do you have any bumper stickers on your vehicle. If so, what does it say or express." Seriously what the hell does that have to do with anything?


----------



## morbidmike

I will say yes it says KILL THE GOVERNMENT then I'll wink at them LOL


----------



## The Creepster

If they are anything like my one and only...A Creepster Custom

"I hate you, your kids, your religion, and your excuses....got a problem with that?"

But then again I never get asked to judge others fate......wonder why?


----------



## morbidmike

that is a good question Jeffery Dalhmer


----------



## Death's Door

A couple years back my cousin bought a used chevy malibu with two bumper stickers at each opposite end. One side of the bumper the sticker stated, "Honk if Jesus Loves You". On the other side of the bumper the sticker said, "Is that your face or did your neck throw up?". That was the first thing that came to mind when I read the questionnaire at jury duty.


----------



## RoxyBlue

There is a dog snoring under my chair.


----------



## Goblin

John Hurt is running for Congress. Love his sign HURT CONGRESS. That's a lot of people's sentiment lately!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I missed lunch. Must find sustenance.


----------



## The Creepster

Theres a half eaten sandwich that Spooky did not like, think over there...........


----------



## Goblin

Hauntiholik said:


> I missed lunch. Must find sustenance.


Isn't substenance for vampires Blood? Or would you prefer a pounded stake....er steak?


----------



## debbie5

If you do a good job of avoiding government, you don't get called for jury duty. Ever. Like me.


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> If you do a good job of avoiding government, you don't get called for jury duty. Ever. Like me.


Or you could serve time like I did 30 years ago and not get called at all!


----------



## morbidmike

I was paper macheing my demon in the garage and the wife yells turn that music down I was listening to Korn so I did and then we heard the neighbor listening to cheeseburger in paradise........she said never mind carry on!!!


----------



## The Creepster

I thought you wore the dress in the family?:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Mike think of jury duty as fun, I got to put a dirt bag away years ago ... wait a minute was that you Mike?


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 said:


> Mike think of jury duty as fun, I got to put a dirt bag away years ago ... wait a minute was that you Mike?


Mike isn't a dirtbag.....he just empties bags of dirt from the vacum cleaner.


----------



## The Creepster

Is that wedding bells I hear?:googly: LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer

Been having modem issues the past few days. As it was slowly dieing I found a new one on ebay for about $20. Alot better then the $75 that AT&T wanted for a new one. Now I can still afford the heat gun I wanted.


----------



## debbie5

Saw an egotistical blowhard guy I can't stand, jogging (more like hoppity-walking) down the road. The steering wheel of the car suddenly seemed to have a mind of its own...but I managed to control my demon and not run him down.

Damn. I would have gotten "Thank you" cards from SO many people..maybe even a key to the city.


----------



## morbidmike

well a quick look at the forum before its time to head off to the court house for crap duty ...why dont they givr this duty to people who want to do it ?? My dad who is 76 has been picked 5 times for jury duty ...he absolutely loves it he gits all giddy cause he relly likes random strangers and talking with them


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

try to have a good time Mike!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 20th is....
* Be a Millionaire Day
* Pick Strawberries Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

The squirrels and birds seem to be picking our strawberries for us. So far we've managed to retrieve one whole one and one nibbled-on one for ourselves.


----------



## The Creepster

Never allow your kitty cats to do laundry.......all they do is play in the dryer! Now I have to get 8 lbs of hair out of the lint trap.........


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love picking strawberries!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

well I'm back I got picked for a insurance fraud trial yippeee!!!! NOT I got booted off 2 others cause I know people who have drunk driving convictions


----------



## debbie5

Nothing sez "tingle" like finding an old boyfriend online....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing says "tingle" like sticking a metal hair pin into an electrical socket


----------



## debbie5

OMGggg..today is my daughter's 13th birthday & I STILL can't find where I hid her gifts! Off to Target to find something.....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL...sorry to laugh, it is a little funny though!!


debbie5 said:


> OMGggg..today is my daughter's 13th birthday & I STILL can't find where I hid her gifts! Off to Target to find something.....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Maybe taking Joseph to the carnival this afternoon?


----------



## morbidmike

well if your drive by my house which I suggest you dont!!!!(its guarded by killer puggles) you will see a demon swinging in the breeze and a head on the driveway also drying I wonder what people think as they stare in disbelief I love being crazy it's a great state of mind


----------



## Goblin

morbid mike said:


> well if your drive by my house which I suggest you dont!!!!(its guarded by killer puggles) you will see a demon swinging in the breeze and a head on the driveway also drying I wonder what people think as they stare in disbelief I love being crazy it's a great state of mind


What mind?


----------



## The Creepster

Love is in the air........


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, his lip movements don't match the words he's singing:googly:

Here's a better one especially for you, Creepster:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morbid mike said:


> we talked about this in another thread and I am the president of the he man woman haters club .......you will have to settle for vice president and door bouncer ....be on the guard for DARK STAR she keeps trying to sneek in........also your awarded all the women I just like the title


she's the least of your problems...*sneaks off to get the explosives ready*:ninja:

I'm in a weird mood today...very wierd mood.

It's time for bed...must...keep...eyes...open!


----------



## morbidmike

great now strangers in the night is stuck in my head THANX CREEP "JERK"!!!!! strangers in the night exchanging glances .....strangers in the night there wearing no pants' es......this is how it is in my little peanut brain!!!!


----------



## IMU

This might help ... the "Official" Club Theme Song








morbid mike said:


> great now strangers in the night is stuck in my head THANX CREEP "JERK"!!!!! strangers in the night exchanging glances .....strangers in the night there wearing no pants' es......this is how it is in my little peanut brain!!!!


----------



## Dark Star

morbid mike said:


> great now strangers in the night is stuck in my head THANX CREEP "JERK"!!!!! strangers in the night exchanging glances .....strangers in the night there wearing no pants' es......this is how it is in my little peanut brain!!!!


Awe Mike, think of it this way, it is like they are playing your song ....over and over again in your mind.... :googly:


----------



## debbie5

The intro to that song just drilled a small hole in my brain. Maybe now the headache will pour out. I think I might need an Aleve & a bourbon. At 9 am.


----------



## morbidmike

how is that when your upset about everything a little KORN music will cheer you up??? its relaxing and soothing like knife sharpening and thinking evil thought's


----------



## RoxyBlue

May 21 is:

National Bike to Work Day
National Memo Day 
National Waiters and Waitresses Day


Memo to self: Do not run over waiters and waitresses while biking to work


----------



## The Creepster

The sun is OUT....the skies are BLUE.....and another day of fun is HERE! SO GET MOVING


----------



## debbie5

It is a good day to die.


----------



## morbidmike

Agreed madam !!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

When words fail to convey the importance of "Stop bugging me. That hurts."

It's HEAD BUTT time! Stops 'em dead in their tracks.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

day 1 of the west coast haunters convention


----------



## The Creepster

Maybe I will move out of mommy and daddys basement today.......NOooooooooo too scary


----------



## morbidmike

why do people look at you funny when you foam at the mouth???


----------



## trishaanne

Last full day of no grandkids  I got the house cleaned, the laundry going, hubby's cutting the lawn so I don't have to worry about that and I get to do prop work all day. Today it's working on headstones, painting some, putting backings on some and carving some new ones, "building" my fireplace and starting another zombie. At least that's the plan. Also gotta figure out how to post pics....I have a feeling I'm going to have some great pics to show you folks! I just got a phone call and it looks like I may have hit the Halloween motherload.....I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> When words fail to convey the importance of "Stop bugging me. That hurts."
> 
> It's HEAD BUTT time! Stops 'em dead in their tracks.


----------



## morbidmike

the demons butt is done next pectorals.. this demon will be called the legend of the creepster he will be able to bench press a car while yelling at the clouds and have the ability to chase moose as they attempt to steal tents..and finally keep track of maids!!!


----------



## debbie5

It's amazing how fast I can lose and gain weight.


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> the demons butt is done next pectorals.. this demon will be called the legend of the creepster he will be able to bench press a car while yelling at the clouds and have the ability to chase moose as they attempt to steal tents..and finally keep track of maids!!!


That's some demon you got there Mike.


----------



## Spooky1

The demon is filing sexual assault charges. He wants your hands off his butt. :googly:


----------



## The Creepster

morbid mike said:


> the demons butt is done next pectorals.. this demon will be called the legend of the creepster he will be able to bench press a car while yelling at the clouds and have the ability to chase moose as they attempt to steal tents..and finally keep track of maids!!!


Its about time someone built a IDOL of me TO WORSHIP AND FEAR!!!!!!!!
Mike is now favored...Creepster HAS SPOKEN!


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Jaybo

Freedom is 13 minutes away.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin

Today is my mother's 100th birthday! Wish she was here to celebrate it.


----------



## Goblin

Jaybo said:


> Freedom is 13 minutes away.


Is Dixie going to Vegas? Thought it was next week.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Teeth whitening strips don't taste very good.


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Teeth whitening strips don't taste very good.


YET you still put it in your mouth....DIDN"T YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Eventually everyone will discover the truth.


----------



## Dark Star

Evil Queen said:


> Eventually everyone will discover the truth.


Do we have to?


----------



## debbie5

I look like a baked potato in this Spanx..WTF?? Who invented this dumb thing?!


----------



## randomr8




----------



## Jaybo

Goblin said:


> Is Dixie going to Vegas? Thought it was next week.


She's running around the house now getting last minute items packed. She leaves tomorrow morning with her parents for the entire week. I'll be hanging out in my underwear eating cheetohs and big bowls of cereal.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sounds like heaven.


----------



## Goblin

Jaybo said:


> She's running around the house now getting last minute items packed. She leaves tomorrow morning with her parents for the entire week. I'll be hanging out in my underwear eating cheetohs and big bowls of cereal.


Tell Googlie I said slow down and take it easy. lol
Sounds like you've got the entire week planned out.


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> I look like a baked potato in this Spanx..WTF?? Who invented this dumb thing?!


You're not planning on covering yourself with melted butter, are you?


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## RoxyBlue

"You knew the job was dangerous when you took it"


----------



## The Creepster




----------



## debbie5

I dunno what you people are smokin', but pass it my way....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

the day is finally over...and i know have a direction to go in the making of my costume. tomorrow it begins


----------



## debbie5

Remind me NOT to take a nap during the day....its almost 1 am and Im wide awake, doing laundry.

And we all know MIKE is supposed to be doing ALL of HauntForums members laundry from now on....

(said in best Aunt Bea, Andy Griffith Show voice) "MIKE-EEEeeee!!??"


----------



## Spooky1

I'm up way too late, i need to go to bed.


----------



## debbie5

Word.


----------



## morbidmike

I like to exercise like George Jetson just watch yourself on tv doing exercise LOL I cant wait for the future!!!


----------



## trishaanne

Well, the fireplace didn't go as planned yesterday, and therefore none of the other things got worked on either. Had to change the plans, throw away that faux rock wall crap I was using (after I cut into it and got covered with fiberglass shards). It's now pieced together in the driveway, being held together with duct tape D) until I can get to the store to get the glue, then it's time to wrap this project up and start doing the detail work on it. I also scored a batting cage from freecycle....10x10, covered in mesh and rounded at the top. I have to go pick that up today..it's going to be by entranceway to the yard. I've learned NOT to tell people what you are using the items for when you respond to the ad...lol....it makes them more willing to give them to you if you lie!!!!! Then to find a cargo van or truck to go pick up all my new, FREE and very expensive goodies from one of the couples we married last year. She used to be the manager at Spirit and is GIVING me a van load of things she had gotten but will never use. She mentioned an animated witch, a bubbling cauldron, lights, foggers, and the executioner they had last year, among other stuff!!!!! Can't wait to see what else she's got...lol. It's like Christmas morning. I guess random acts of kindness really do pay off later...hehehe.


----------



## debbie5

I need some friends who work at Spirit. Maybe my upper atmosphere physicist friend who uses a radio telescope & listens for aliens can get me an alien....


----------



## Hauntiholik

Time to get ready for the MnT. Good thing I stashed all of the beer already.


----------



## Evil Queen

Ok guys you can blame it all on Clyde Crashcup.


----------



## debbie5

LMAO: "I don't want your BUM friends hangin' around the house!"


----------



## Bone Dancer

Trish, take pics of the new stuff your getting.


----------



## Spooky1

Sounds like a major score Trish' Congrats


----------



## Dark Angel 27

omg. that wife reminds me of my mother....the first mistake i must point out, is that he got her the wrong gifts....i'd be pissed too! :lolkin:

thanks so much for posting EQ!

and trish...once again i find myself envying you!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I need an anesthetic.


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 22nd is....
* National Maritime Day
* Buy a Musical Instrument Day


----------



## Goblin

Hauntiholik said:


> I need an anesthetic.


I have some extra strength Ballpeeno's, if you don't mind the side effect.
They cause extreme headaches.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> May 22nd is....
> * Buy a Musical Instrument Day


I already have several musical instruments, including three violins, three or four mandolins, a piano, bowed psaltery, dulcimer, reverie harp, canjo (yes, I did say "canjo"), kazoos, and a variety of unusual stringed instruments I bought on eBay some years ago. I think I'm done with buying now


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> I need an anesthetic.


I recommend a good 100+ proof bourbon


----------



## debbie5

I have several psalt and pepper shakers.


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> May 22nd is....
> 
> * Buy a Musical Instrument Day


I am a musical instrument....SO I AM NOT BUYING ANYTHING...LAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MommaMoose

Some people should not be left alone when they prop build......


----------



## Devils Chariot

Scored big today at western costumes annual sale in north Hollywood today. Got a lot of great hats and suits with coat tails. 

Had our first meeting of the haunt crew. Came up with awesome prop ideas. Wait till you see this years creep.


----------



## Zurgh

I am neither dead nor alive... But shambling & prop-building...

I now bite like the mighty Komodo Dragon... You cannot survive my chomps...

Pleases don't tempt me to bite ya... Could prove fatal...


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 23rd is....
* National Taffy Day
* World Turtle Day
* Lucky Penny Day


----------



## The Creepster

Devils Chariot said:


> Scored big today at western costumes annual sale in north Hollywood today. Got a lot of great hats and suits with coat tails.
> 
> Had our first meeting of the haunt crew. Came up with awesome prop ideas. Wait till you see this years creep.


I bet its going to be another unique set-up like you island haunt! right-on!!!!!!!

I am sure hungry this morning......


----------



## Hauntiholik

The ear worm for today -


----------



## randyaz

LOL.... captain zig zag


----------



## The Creepster

OH YEAH!


----------



## GothicCandle

oh joy, something is in my bedroom wall, chewing and scratching.....


----------



## debbie5

Squirrel? It's baby squirrel time...

Maybe it's Creepster?


----------



## debbie5

Happy birthday roxy blue!


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Happy birthday roxy blue!


Thanks, Deb!

I'm thinking the people here are the BEST EVER!:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

GothicCandle said:


> oh joy, something is in my bedroom wall, chewing and scratching.....


Gremlins perhaps?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I watched "Avatar" this afternoon for the first time. What a fun movie! The world and its creatures created for this movie were gorgeous - and some of them would make fantastic props, too


----------



## Dark Angel 27

my thoughts exactly! i loved the movie very much...if you do build any of the props i may want to trade with you! I was thinking about altering that doll i found at goodwill!


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 and I watched "Avatar" this afternoon for the first time. What a fun movie! The world and its creatures created for this movie were gorgeous - and some of them would make fantastic props, too


I seen it about three weeks ago. Loved it.


----------



## morbidmike

where is the silver mountain that RAINBOW sing's about I wanna be on it???!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

It's Monday.
(turn the sound up)
http://www.evo.hr/cat/


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 24th is....
* National Escargot Day
* Victoria Day


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> May 24th is....
> 
> * Victoria Day


Victoria.....SECRETS? BOING!:googly: hubba hubba!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Victoria.....SECRETS? BOING!:googly: hubba hubba!!!!


Here ya go, Creep!


----------



## The Creepster

That was truly disturbing.......I was hoping it was going to be you Roxy.....don't tell Spooky I said that Shhhhhhhhhh...oh wait I blew it:googly:


----------



## RavenLunatic

The Creepster said:


> That was truly disturbing........oh wait I blew it:googly:


you're more talented than anyone would have guessed. and flexible...


----------



## The Creepster

RavenLunatic said:


> you're more talented than anyone would have guessed. and flexible...


Its all the stretching


----------



## morbidmike

who the hell stole my Victoria Secrets demo tape DAMMIT nothing is safe in this forum


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'd really like to be in the Parrot now playing the Creature from the Black Lagoon pinball machine having a beverage or 6.


----------



## debbie5

Is Avatar inappropriate for my very innocent just turned 13 year old? Any peenie pics or anything? She wants to see it..and so do I. Do tell.


----------



## The Creepster

I fell asleep during it...so I am not sure ZZZzzzzZZZZzZZZZ


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Is Avatar inappropriate for my very innocent just turned 13 year old? Any peenie pics or anything? She wants to see it..and so do I. Do tell.


My kids watched it and they are younger than your daughter.


----------



## debbie5

Thanks. And thank you federal gov't for actually mailing my tax rebate check on time this year.Banking most of it but Momma's buying a new weed wacker and some tires. In my 20's it would have been cute shoes & a day at the spa..(sigh). I dont wanna be a responsible adult anymore! LOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Is Avatar inappropriate for my very innocent just turned 13 year old? Any peenie pics or anything? She wants to see it..and so do I. Do tell.


I think it would be fine for you AND your daughter Frankly, the most disturbing part is the portrayal of corporate greed backed by weaponry. That and all those shots of looking down from really high places:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

what a day!!!


----------



## debbie5

Word, FE. Word.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The basics of "talking pirate":


----------



## The Creepster

Hey long John Silvers is Hiring....


----------



## nixie

oops. Just realized my daughter was logged in before me and I posted as her... Now I'm officially me.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Is Avatar inappropriate for my very innocent just turned 13 year old? Any peenie pics or anything? She wants to see it..and so do I. Do tell.


i can promise on pain of death that it's okay for her to watch. there is some language in it and the mention of mating, but other then that, its fine!


----------



## scareme

Wow! Got busy for a few days, and now I have 20 pages of posting to read.


----------



## nixie

scareme said:


> Wow! Got busy for a few days, and now I have 20 pages of posting to read.


Glad you're back!


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> Wow! Got busy for a few days, and now I have 20 pages of posting to read.


Better read fast or you'll have twenty more!


----------



## morbidmike

well today is a day of alot of side jobs gotta make that money ..like a gangsta gotta have the riches to get the B..........'s word up homie chicka chicka yeah yeah!!!! I hope today is a good day but I'll still pack the AK!!!fur shizzel


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 25th is....
* National Tap Dance Day
* Nerd Pride Day or Geek Pride Day
* Towel Day


----------



## Spooky1

* Nerd Pride Day or Geek Pride Day!

If I had known I would have worn a Star Trek uniform to work.  

I wonder can nerds tap dance?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> * Nerd Pride Day or Geek Pride Day!
> 
> If I had known I would have worn a Star Trek uniform to work.


You mean you don't wear that every day?

Live Long and Prosper


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> You mean you don't wear that every day?
> 
> Live Long and Prosper


Nope, my every day wear is shark pants


----------



## The Creepster

I am wearing a snuggie........I will now go for a roll


----------



## nixie

Hauntiholik said:


> May 25th is....
> * National Tap Dance Day
> * Nerd Pride Day or Geek Pride Day
> * Towel Day


I'm a nerd, and I tap dance!! Maybe I shall wear a towel to dance class today...I'm not so sure that would go very well.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whenever I watch original Star Trek episodes and either tell Spooky1 what's about to happen or say the actor's next line before he says it, Spooky1 laughs and says "Geek Alert"


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Whenever I watch original Star Trek episodes and either tell Spooky1 what's about to happen or say the actor's next line before he says it, Spooky1 laughs and says "Geek Alert"


Maybe ya'll should dress up as Vulcans this Halloween.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, that's a good one, Haunti!


----------



## morbidmike

all done with jobs today waiting for the ole battle axe to get home!!!LOL just kidding I dont want her to slap the taste outta my mouth....she hits hard and makes me cry!!!!HELP ME!!!!!


----------



## Dark Star

morbid mike said:


> all done with jobs today waiting for the ole battle axe to get home!!!LOL just kidding I dont want her to slap the taste outta my mouth....she hits hard and makes me cry!!!!HELP ME!!!!!


Think of them as "LOVE" slaps Mike


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> ....I dont want her to slap the taste outta my mouth....she hits hard and makes me cry!!!!HELP ME!!!!!


Does your wife do the Creepster workout too?


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> Does your wife do the Creepster workout too?


 OH YEAH!!!!!!!!!! If you want STRENGTH, DEFINITION, and ENDURANCE!!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

Hauntiholik said:


> Does your wife do the Creepster workout too?


hell she might or maybe I'm a sissy gurl LOL:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where's that copy of The Creepster Workout video gotten to?


----------



## morbidmike

I saw part of a rowing video ....very disturbing !!!!! LOL I think spooky1 posted it hahahahaahahahah


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, Mike, now I have to slap the taste out of your mouth - right after your wife does:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

women are abusive no need to put your 2 cents in Haunti!!! LOL damn now she will kill me too!!


----------



## morbidmike

dust off the poodle skirts ladies and put on your clean bobbie socks its dancing time!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> women are abusive no need to put your 2 cents in Haunti!!! LOL damn now she will kill me too!!


hehehe The pleasure is all MINE Mike.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

haunti. leave me some fresh meat to pratice on! :lolkin:


----------



## Goblin

I claim his body as a prop!


----------



## morbidmike

man o man halloween chicks are violent .....


----------



## Dark Star

morbid mike said:


> man o man halloween chicks are violent .....


Would you have it any other way?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Look what I found crawling up the stairs this morning. My boys wanted to keep it. I just wanted it away from the cats.


----------



## Evil Queen

At least you didn't find it crawling up the bed post.


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 26th is....
* Sally Ride Day
* National Senior Fitness Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

So did the boys prevail and get to keep the snake, Haunti?



Hauntiholik said:


> May 26th is....
> * Sally Ride Day
> * National Senior Fitness Day


AARP seems to think I'm a senior. I have no idea why....:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

I can't find my Lee's press on nails this morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> I can't find my Lee's press on nails this morning


Have you checked out Lord Humongous' claws lately?


----------



## Spooky1

Cute little snake, Haunti. It will help keep bugs out of your house.


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Have you checked out Lord Humongous' claws lately?












My Toes are finished...just need my fingers done


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ewww, that is just wrong:googly: And they're PINK - yuck!


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> So did the boys prevail and get to keep the snake, Haunti?


No. We have snakes in the yard all of the time. There's no reason to keep one.


----------



## Goblin

Hauntiholik said:


> No. We have snakes in the yard all of the time. There's no reason to keep one.


Good thing it was a black snake. Could have been one of the poisonous ones.
How did it get in the house?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Goblin said:


> Good thing it was a black snake. Could have been one of the poisonous ones.
> How did it get in the house?


We have lots of garter and bull snakes around the house. It probably came in from a vent in the crawlspace.


----------



## Spooky1

Snakes are good. They keep the rodent population in control, and you know you don't want mice chewing on your props.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I like the bull snakes....they eat the voles.


----------



## Hauntiholik

What is it with people in traffic behind a hearse? They are either leaning on their horn because the hearse is too slow (Duh! Try driving your living room around) or they tailgate.

I had a woman behind me yammering on her phone and she was so close I couldn't see her bumper. I thought about slamming on my brakes but then she would have rear ended poor Belfry. So, I got to work and made a sign to put in her rear window.

Unless You're Into Necrophilia,
Stop Riding My Ass!​


----------



## Spooky1

LOL, Haunti. I love the sign. You can ask them if they'll be in such a rush to get to their final resting place.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some people might consider that sign an invitation:googly:

I don't get the tailgating mentality. It's probably one of the top two or three really stupid things to do while driving.


----------



## Dark Star

If they pull up beside you and ask how much? You might want to rethink the sign....

Everyone seems to be in a hurry.


----------



## debbie5

I am so hot that the cornstarch body powder I used this mornng after my shower has now baked into corn tortillas. Who wants to peel em offa me??


----------



## Evil Queen

Hahaha sure did you make gravy too?


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> I am so hot that the cornstarch body powder I used this mornng after my shower has now baked into corn tortillas. Who wants to peel em offa me??


Maybe if they were corn muffins.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Heat index is at 94, I'm staying near the fan today.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> I am so hot that the cornstarch body powder I used this mornng after my shower has now baked into corn tortillas. Who wants to peel em offa me??


Sorry Debbie, I'm more of a corn bread kind o guy. :googly:


----------



## The Creepster

Why use food in the practice of good hygiene....gasoline works MUCH BETTER


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## morbidmike

you gonna eat your CORN BREAD????MMMMMMmmmmmmMMMmmmm


----------



## Goblin

The Creepster said:


> Why use food in the practice of good hygiene....gasoline works MUCH BETTER


Cleaning solvent works better, and it kills Poison Ivy too.


----------



## morbidmike

as I post quietly DIO dries in the warmth and still of the night shhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

How come electronic equipment that I get from eBay end up DOA 50% of the time?


----------



## morbidmike

bad luck???


----------



## Spooky1

Because you're getting it from someone on Ebay?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Because your aura is so powerful that you're drawing all the energy out of the equipment?


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> How come electronic equipment that I get from eBay end up DOA 50% of the time?


Seriously....LMAO:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Hauntiholik said:


> How come electronic equipment that I get from eBay end up DOA 50% of the time?


Send it back.


----------



## morbidmike

I dont feel like doing anything today so.........I WONT lol its good to be me!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 27th is....
National Grape Popsicle Day


----------



## morbidmike

may 27th is also send your broken crap back to Ebay day hehehehe


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> may 27th is also send your broken crap back to Ebay day hehehehe


I'm still waiting to hear from the seller but it WILL be going back.


----------



## morbidmike

if he is from michigan let me know I'll take care of him for ya I'm sure a mile or 2 drug behind the chevy will help him realize DONT SEND BROKEN CRAP!!!!


----------



## debbie5

When the cornbread-song chick smiles, she looks JUST like Natalie Portman!


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> When the cornbread-song chick smiles, she looks JUST like Natalie Portman!


You're right, she does! I wondered why she looked so familiar

May 27 is also Sun Screen Day, a very important consideration for all those vampires attempting to hit the beach over the holiday weekend.


----------



## The Creepster

Someones has been eating my boots.......and I have bite marks on me....I do believe there is some sort of shenanigans going on here.......


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> May 27 is also Sun Screen Day, a very important consideration for all those vampires attempting to hit the beach over the holiday weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Do NOT read beauty magazines, they will only make you feel ugly" - I always knew Cosmo was evil!

Pretty funny video, but a lot of truth, too.


----------



## morbidmike

I dont feel ugly reading them


----------



## Goblin

morbid mike said:


> I dont feel ugly reading them


You just look at the pictures.


----------



## nixie

Today is my little girl's first Birthday, she decided to celebrate the occasion by taking her first steps today!


----------



## morbidmike

congtrats to that lil sweetie!!! and happy birthday !!!!! glad to see the lollie pops go to LOL


----------



## fick209

nixie said:


> Today is my little girl's first Birthday, she decided to celebrate the occasion by taking her first steps today!


Happy Birthday to your daughter on congrats on her first steps


----------



## Death's Door

nixie said:


> Today is my little girl's first Birthday, she decided to celebrate the occasion by taking her first steps today!


That's awesome. Congrats and Happy Birthday to your little ghoul. Wait to see what she can get into now! :googly:


----------



## debbie5

Congrats, nixie..but OHHH NOO! MOBILE BABY! LOL.


And Creepster... you taste JUST like chicken! (flossing teeth and smacking lips)...


----------



## debbie5

I wonder if I can put a laser sight on my handgun, so I can blast the happy, chirping LOUD birds at 4:35 in the morning?? (Yyyaawwwnnnn).
Damn birds.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Nixie and Happy Birthday to the the little one.


----------



## The Creepster

debbie5 said:


> And Creepster... you taste JUST like chicken! (flossing teeth and smacking lips)...


AHHHH-HA I knew it...........sorry for accusing you tormentor:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that totally rocks...I just love kids!!


nixie said:


> Today is my little girl's first Birthday, she decided to celebrate the occasion by taking her first steps today!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy birthday to Nixie's little girl!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Birthday to your little girl Nixie. Enjoy the first steps, soon she'll be running you ragged.


----------



## morbidmike

I feel bad for older lonely people the last few days I 've worked for some people in their 80's what awesome people I worked for a guy named Dick I spent 1/2 working and an hour listening to ww2 stories it was great...today I worked for Irene same thing 1/2hr work and then stories of her travels her and her hubby took before he passed away 2 yrs ago....and finally Shirley a widow who knows alot about alot of things she made me oatmeal raisen cookies!!!! YUMMO!!! I realized if no one takes the time to listen to these people we will forget about history seen through real peoples eyes....I dont mind one bit the time I could have been doing something else but instead spent with them folks ..time goes on but memories fade


----------



## Joiseygal

Awww....Nixie that is great! I wish I could tell you how to freeze moments like that in time. Enjoy these moments because it goes very fast. I remember when my daughter took her first steps, now she is 16 yrs. old and I can't keep up with her. Enjoy!

Oh and Mike I knew you were a sweetie! I'm sure taking the time to listen to those folks made there day. You would be amazed how much you can learn from your elders and how you rush through life without really taking the time out to enjoy life.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that is cool Mike, I've experienced similar things....but not YUMMO!!! raisen cookies!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> What is it with people in traffic behind a hearse? They are either leaning on their horn because the hearse is too slow (Duh! Try driving your living room around) or they tailgate.
> 
> I had a woman behind me yammering on her phone and she was so close I couldn't see her bumper. I thought about slamming on my brakes but then she would have rear ended poor Belfry. So, I got to work and made a sign to put in her rear window.
> 
> Unless You're Into Necrophilia,
> Stop Riding My Ass!​





Spooky1 said:


> LOL, Haunti. I love the sign. You can ask them if they'll be in such a rush to get to their final resting place.


LMAO! :lolkin:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

had a dr's appointment this morning. It went like I expected it to...except for the last couple of minutes, when the PA was talking to the doctor discussing my meds. I distinctly heard her say, "Well, she has Aspurger's Syndrome." Now, to me, it was the same as saying, "Well, she _is_ mentally retarded." I think I get it now, all this time they were thinking that I was mentally incapable of taking care of myself!

That was really offensive to me, even though I kept quiet and pretended like I didn't overhear them. (even though they were right infront of the door, how could I not hear them?) I felt like shouting, "Hey! Aspurger's Syndrome is a SOCIAL Disease not a MENTAL one! :finger:

(Oh, and I would also like to wish Nixie's daughter a Happy Birthday too and congrats on the first steps! )


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of "social disease", ever thought of mixing Elton John with scenes from the Twilight Zone?






Elton John RULES!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Good for you Mike. Listening to the stories of those that lived history is so much better then reading about it. And by letting them tell you about thier past lives you let them relive them. I hope you get to stop by and talk to these people again.


----------



## Evil Queen

RoxyBlue said:


> Speaking of "social disease", ever thought of mixing Elton John with scenes from the Twilight Zone?
> Elton John RULES!


----------



## RavenLunatic

goosebumps moment. touch lamp on a table in here with nothing around it just started spazzing out. going through all the cycles over and over. wasn't even on to begin with. kinda wanna run and hide under the blanket lol. dunno if i'm gonna turn it off first or not lol


----------



## scareme

Nixie, give your little girl a big birthday kiss from all of us.

You rock Mike. The things these people have lived through makes me feel like a wuss.

Something stinks around here, and I'm pretty sure it's me. Guess I'd better go hit the shower.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Gee thanks roxy, i feel loads better!


----------



## debbie5

Hubby just went outside and yelled at noisy neighborhod kids & told them to knock it off..I think it was the 3rd M-80 that they threw into their campfire which almost gave him a heart attack that set him off. Nice to know I'm married to the neighborhood Old Grouch..now I fully expect to have our car keyed or 4 flat tires in the morning..aHhhhhh....city life!


----------



## nixie

Thanks from my little one for all the Birthday wishes! She had a great day! Her B-day party was this past weekend, so today we took her to the park for a pic-nic and to feed the ducks. She had a blast!

Mike- Uh-oh, you're exposing your sweet side... So awesome that you were able to take the time to listen to the amazing stories those people had to share! That's the kind of stuff that gets lost in today's high tech society. 

Dark Angel- Sorry you had to hear such an insensitive and ignorant remark. Such a shame that someone in the medical field could be so uninformed. I have a friend with Asperger's. He developed this business computer programming thingie that I couldn't even come close to understanding. All I know is that he lives in this huge, gorgeous house, and that several major companies would instantly crash to the ground if he left them. He's nearly ten years younger than me and I feel like a child compared to him in terms of responsibilty. I would kinda feel like an A** questioning his ability to handle his meds... Just plain foolish!


----------



## Zurgh

Big Z, In the Hizo... SO? Hit the self perimeter defence Button & watch the punks go BOOM!FLAME!OWIE!...........Campfire, do you live in a camp...A city-camp??? I Cannot understand, without further data... My Drones are NOT programed to P-Troll U Zone...
Heck, I can't even pay atention....wow.........Grrr...:googly:


----------



## Zurgh

I'm Going 4 a smoke, I dare ya to chat with me!.... What!?!? so chickin??.. Chicken is yummie!
GRRRRR...


----------



## Zurgh

MMmmmm.... Meat.... Yum... G'night all!


----------



## Goblin

Hmmmmm....Wonder if I could get the city to pay me $917,000 to paint 
pictures on the side of buildings? They paid Target 8 million to bring minimum
wage jobs here!


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 28th is....
* Slugs Return from Capistrano Day
* National Hamburger Day


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## morbidmike

I was expecting to see him shoot poopy diapers at the bunnies


----------



## nixie

Haunti- that was great! lol!!


----------



## debbie5

All is not happy in MarriageLand.
What else is new....(sigh).


----------



## The Creepster

.....NOTHING LIKE IT IN THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!! Someone needs to make up for slacking off yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

the creepster said:


> .....nothing like it in the world!!!!!!!!!!! Someone needs to make up for slacking off yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!


kma!


----------



## The Creepster

BLASPHEMY!!!!!!!!! Your going to PAY for such insolence......HIT THE WEIGHT.... DROP SETS!! followed by SPRINTS!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Today's workout will be cardio + biceps/forearm/back and more cardio.


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> Today's workout will be cardio + biceps/forearm/back and more cardio.


Really? All you seemed to be doing is working your YAPPER......GET TO WORK!


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Creepster said:


> Really? All you seemed to be doing is working your YAPPER......GET TO WORK!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hauntiholik said:


> Today's workout will be cardio + biceps/forearm/back and more cardio.


My workout later will just be bicep and forearm........lifting a few beers.


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


>


Sweet talk will get you NOTHING!!!!!!!!!! BUT MORE WEIGHT....AND GLORIOUS PAIN!:xbones:


----------



## scareme

Leaving today for a week at Daytona Beach, so of course I put off the packing til just now. Do you think one pair of panties will be OK for the week? And why are the called a "pair" if there is just one panty?


----------



## scareme

I'm not going to pack any make-up. What can improve this natural beauty? I'm bring my Haunt Forum T-shirt to wear on the beach to keep people away from me. Hubby says if I wear it on the beach, he'll stay away from me. See, it's working already.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Tonight you cadets will sleep with your rifle.....


----------



## debbie5

Off to WalMart to look for jacob Black poster..please kill me now.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> Leaving today for a week at Daytona Beach, so of course I put off the packing til just now. Do you think one pair of panties will be OK for the week? And why are the called a "pair" if there is just one panty?


I don't even know what to say to that. ....

I got my tix this morning and can hardly wait for vacation to start. got about a week to set everything in order before I leave! wooohooo!

oh, and I simply loved the Iron Baby video!


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Creepster said:


> Sweet talk will get you NOTHING!!!!!!!!!! BUT MORE WEIGHT....AND GLORIOUS PAIN!:xbones:


You are such a slave driver.
I went back and did another set of dead lifts. Happy?


----------



## scareme

Dark Angel 27 said:


> I don't even know what to say to that. ....
> 
> I got my tix this morning and can hardly wait for vacation to start. got about a week to set everything in order before I leave! wooohooo!
> 
> oh, and I simply loved the Iron Baby video!


Where are you going for vacation?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Psssst - the new Hauntcast is up.


----------



## The Creepster

hauntiholik said:


> you are such a slave driver.
> I went back and did another set of dead lifts. Happy?


the beatings will continue!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nixie

debbie5 said:


> All is not happy in MarriageLand.
> What else is new....(sigh).


Uh-oh, sorry to hear that. Lots of stress has my corner of MarriageLand lookin' a bit gloomy too. No fun at all...


----------



## The Creepster

Just get a skillet.......


----------



## hedg12

Great - just found out the software update that's forcing me to upgrade 8 workstations at work was just moved up to Tuesday. So much for my 3 day weekend...

Ah well, at least I have a job...


----------



## morbidmike

morbid mike's marriageland ----every thing dress right dress tip top shape captin I I sir sail on cadets


----------



## trishaanne

Well, my holiday weekend just keeps getting better and better. My son, his fiancee and her 4 year old came in last night and will be here until Monday morning. Hubby and I did a wedding rehearsal tonight, tomorrow is the wedding and reception and then what I thought was a nice weekend. NOW, the ex-husband wants us all to go to the boardwalk tomorrow with all the grandkids (the Jersey Shore on a holiday weekend, is he NUTS?), and just found out that hubby's daughter and exwife are coming in early tomorrow morning and staying here for the rest of the weekend. They wanted to see my stepson before his surgery on the 14th of June. Can I possibly fit ANY MORE people in this house? Who the hell did I **** off to cause all this! AND, the future daughter in law's son is a 4 year old PITA. OMG...KILL ME NOW!!!


----------



## morbidmike

wow thats alot of ex's and futures and what the hell is going on there I'm confused but good fro you have fun!!!!


----------



## nixie

Trishanne- OMG!!! That is NUTS!!!! Sneak out and check yourself into a hotel. Stop by the house a couple of times here and there, have your hands full of stuff, look really busy, act like you've been there all day, then go back to your hotel and take a nice swim.
Seriously, I don't envy you at all. Just remember, this weekend will be over before you know it and you can have your sanity back.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow Trish, you dont have a house, you have a train station. Good luck.


----------



## morbidmike

life is funny just when things are looking up something has to go wrong I checked the oil in the lawn mower like 3 weeks ago and it was full in that time it must have developed a leak because it seized up yesterday so now I'm going to buy 4 goats to do my lawn for me 'I'm thinking green now LOL well no worries though my friend fixes and sells mowers for cheap so I'll have to visit him tuesday at least I got the front yard cut


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh my Pattie, I agree with Bill..."train station".
Hope are do have a great weekend out of it!!


trishaanne said:


> Well, my holiday weekend just keeps getting better and better. My son, his fiancee and her 4 year old came in last night and will be here until Monday morning. Hubby and I did a wedding rehearsal tonight, tomorrow is the wedding and reception and then what I thought was a nice weekend. NOW, the ex-husband wants us all to go to the boardwalk tomorrow with all the grandkids (the Jersey Shore on a holiday weekend, is he NUTS?), and just found out that hubby's daughter and exwife are coming in early tomorrow morning and staying here for the rest of the weekend. They wanted to see my stepson before his surgery on the 14th of June. Can I possibly fit ANY MORE people in this house? Who the hell did I **** off to cause all this! AND, the future daughter in law's son is a 4 year old PITA. OMG...KILL ME NOW!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 29th is....
* Paper Clip Day
* International Jazz Day


----------



## fick209

Too damn hot to do anything else right now so I'll listen to some jazz and make a paperclip sculpture


----------



## The Creepster

Why not listen to paperclips while playing jazz?


----------



## fick209

I already gave up on the paper clips, not really in the jazz mood anyway so i'm off to find my friend tanqueray


----------



## The Creepster

Hes over here tonight....and he don't want to see you.....


----------



## fick209

wrong, have him in my hand right now


----------



## The Creepster

fick209 said:


> wrong, have him in my hand right now


Are you sure......thats what your holding?:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't show up for 24 hours and all KIND of strange conversations go on here:googly:


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Strange for normal people or strange for forum people?


----------



## debbie5

So much for my "In bed at 9 pm, up at 5:30 am" routine I was doing lately. 
It's 2 am.


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> So much for my "In bed at 9 pm, up at 5:30 am" routine I was doing lately.
> It's 2 am.


Welcome to late night with your host Goblin!


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 30th is....
* National Mint Julep Day
* Water a Flower Day
* My Bucket's Got A Hole In It Day


----------



## Spooky1

I'll just hold my holey bucket over a flower, while I drink a Mint Julep.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was going to water the mint plants, but my bucket of julep had a hole in it.


----------



## trishaanne

Hubby's ex wife and daughter left this morning...YAY 
Today is a BBQ with all my kids, grandkids, my mother, my son's new fiancee and her son and MY EX. Yup...a weekend full of family, exfamily, new family, etc. Worst of all, my father will be there to see my son...the father who hasn't spoken more than 20 words to me in 11 years. I just can't WAIT for today to end. Then they all go back to their lives and we get one whole day off to ourselves...woohooo.


----------



## Dark Star

Isn't family bonding wonderful?


----------



## debbie5

I still want to rent a Pod...hookup electrical, water..it will be my lil place right in the driveway....MomPod.


----------



## morbidmike

I want a pirate ship to sail the 7 sea's and a few lakes to pillage yachts and cruise liners and so I dont have to pay taxes either!!!!


----------



## fick209

trishaanne said:


> Hubby's ex wife and daughter left this morning...YAY
> Today is a BBQ with all my kids, grandkids, my mother, my son's new fiancee and her son and MY EX. Yup...a weekend full of family, exfamily, new family, etc. Worst of all, my father will be there to see my son...the father who hasn't spoken more than 20 words to me in 11 years. I just can't WAIT for today to end. Then they all go back to their lives and we get one whole day off to ourselves...woohooo.


Wow, I thought I was having a busy weekend:googly: Hope you are surviving


----------



## trishaanne

Things always look better on paper...hehehe. My father and I and my husband actually got along just fine today, which is a miracle. BUT, as with all decent news, there's crap news. My son, his fiancee and her 4 year old PITA son have decided that they are staying another day or two. Lucky, lucky me...


----------



## debbie5

trish- tell them you have bedbugs and contagious warts.


----------



## morbidmike

better yet ask them for rent money that drive's all family away LOL


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Don't show up for 24 hours and all KIND of strange conversations go on here:googly:


I know EXACTLY what you mean!

And to make matters worse, the 'friend' that i was counting on to help me in my haunt this year is being kicked off the property for all the crap that has happened lately.

it seems that everytime i try to make a friend, they either leave, disown me or totally blow me off. I think it's better to just stick to the crazy insane and otherwise unpredictible friends I have on here!

now, i have to come up with another idea for a non halloween haunt this year.:finger:


----------



## nixie

Trish- At the risk of sounding stupid... what is a PITA? Just curious. Hope things calm down for you soon!

Mike- Maybe IMU can help you with that pirate thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

PITA = pain in the a$$


----------



## debbie5

Bat in the basement.

OMG.


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> Bat in the basement.
> 
> OMG.


How did it get in? We've had them get in the house a time or two.


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 31st is....
* Memorial Day
* National Save Your Hearing Day
* National Macaroon Day
* Speak in Complete Sentences Day


----------



## debbie5

Not sure how bat got in, which is disturbing. We get one every summer, so there has to be some teensy hole we are overlooking. AND....

we can't find the bat anymore. WTH!? My Man sez it probably curled up in our Halloween stuff for comfort...


----------



## nixie

RoxyBlue said:


> PITA = pain in the a$$


Got it! lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gardening projects always seem to take a lot more time than you think they will. Spooky1 and I have spent most of the past three days getting some flower beds in shape for my mom. I think if we had another week or so to work on her yard, we could get everything done


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Happy Memorial Day Everyone!


----------



## debbie5

Roxy- are you DIGGING beds or just fixing up existing ones?

I have yet to edge all my beds or do much weeding....I just shoved flats of annuals in there to hide the weeds..LOL>


----------



## morbidmike

me and the wife got the window boxes done and the tomato's planted before the monsoon hit damn we got 4 in of rain and some hail too then we rented nightmare on elm street the original and it wasnt as scary as I rember when I was 12 or 13 I miss the movies that gave you nightmares


----------



## Goblin

morbid mike said:


> me and the wife got the window boxes done and the tomato's planted before the monsoon hit damn we got 4 in of rain and some hail too then we rented nightmare on elm street the original and it wasnt as scary as I rember when I was 12 or 13 I miss the movies that gave you nightmares


I went out to work in the yard and 15 minutes later a thunderstorm came up and it rained all afternoon. Yeah, it's a shame we lose that fear as we get older. Use to love watching those movies with the lights turned out.


----------



## Draik41895

Got back from Fanime, it was awesome. they should have a new motto, "Fanime Con, Making everything else you know suck more." I found the most comfortable place to sleep, to bad I wont see that for about another year. anyway, new quote. "remember not what you have lost, for it brings sadness, but remember what you have gained, and rejoice knowing you may receive it again."


----------



## Devils Chariot

Spent all morning shopping at ikea with wife, then all afternoon assembling her new dresser. I jazzed it up with some great stuff and a web gun. I wish.

Did start building this weekend, and bought a new domain for our haunt. Feels like i got something done.


----------



## debbie5

Evertime I want to buy something from IKEA, I think of Fight Club..LOL.

The bat is STILL in the basement, though The Man sez he can't find it, so "It must have flown out". NOT>


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 1st is....
* Pen Pal Day
* Flip a Coin Day
* National Go Barefoot Day


----------



## The Creepster

You think your so smart don't you.......I will show you what a man and his hammer can do Mr. fly


----------



## Goblin

Hauntiholik said:


> June 1st is....
> * Pen Pal Day
> * Flip a Coin Day
> * National Go Barefoot Day


My pen pal flipped a coin to see if they'd go barefoot today.


----------



## Bone Dancer

The bat is STILL in the basement, though The Man sez he can't find it, so "It must have flown out". NOT> 

Remember, if your plugging holes do it at night went the bat is out feeding and not during the day when they are in sleeping. 
By the way, if you have a coffin in your basement you may want to look in there for the bat.


----------



## Death's Door

So damn hot yesterday that while me and the hubby were working on the pool and filling it, I placed a tube in the middle of it (a total of 5 inches of water at that time) and sat my butt in it and had a wine cooler. Very refreshing!


----------



## Goblin

Da Weiner said:


> So damn hot yesterday that while me and the hubby were working on the pool and filling it, I placed a tube in the middle of it (a total of 5 inches of water at that time) and sat my butt in it and had a wine cooler. Very refreshing!


The wine's not the only thing cooler now.


----------



## Goblin

Bone Dancer said:


> The bat is STILL in the basement, though The Man sez he can't find it, so "It must have flown out". NOT>
> 
> Remember, if your plugging holes do it at night went the bat is out feeding and not during the day when they are in sleeping.
> By the way, if you have a coffin in your basement you may want to look in there for the bat.


Bats are blind and see by emitting high pitched sounds which bounce off a
solid object. If you patched the hole when it came back it's sonar would
show a solid object there now and it would move on.


----------



## The Creepster

purple is a fruit


----------



## Dark Star

The Creepster said:


> purple is a fruit


Silly me I thought purple was a veggie!


----------



## The Creepster

The you would be Wrong! Now go and wash the yard


----------



## morbidmike

I want to live life to the fullest !!!! so I sit down and watch it pass by maybe I shall wave at it you never know or I might feed it potato chip's


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Roxy- are you DIGGING beds or just fixing up existing ones?


Fixing existing ones. My mom had four large ugly junipery-type bushes removed from the two beds flanking the front door a few weeks ago. She hit the area with Roundup to kill off some weeds, vines, and ground cover, then one of my brothers-in-law put in some new plants she had picked out. Spooky1 and I took over from there - planted an arbor vitae in each bed to give some vertical balance, broke up the hard surface soil, mixed in some compost, put down a layer of weed block, and then put a layer of shredded hardwood mulch on both beds. We also carted in several bags of top soil to fill in a low lying area in the front yard where a large maple had been removed, planted a hydrangea bush there, mulched that area as well as a couple smaller areas around two of her trees, put a layer of river rock under the back steps, put pine bark mulch in a few other places, planted a couple small perennials next to the back steps, and then watered the hell out of everything. It was a busy weekend


----------



## Spooky1

2 trees, 2 flowers, 32 bags of mulch, 12 bags of top soil, 3 bags of composted cow manure, 1 bag of river stone and 2 rolls of weed block. A busy, but fun weekend with the in-laws.  I actually like all of Roxy's family.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Bats are not blind (as a bat).

http://www.allsands.com/science/animals/blindbateyesig_sjg_gn.htm

Think of them as mice with wings.


----------



## Bone Dancer

And this is my 4000 post.


----------



## Draik41895

Ugh... its been a day and I already miss her...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

got some laundry done today and while doing so, i had a random thought.

I was listening to a song that had the line 'they broke the mold when you came in this world' It was a love song, but couldn't that line be construed as an insult? If the woman made from the mold was so perfect, why break the mold in the firstplace? Unless she was horridly hideous in the worst way. That would be the one and only reason I could think of to break a mold...to prevent anymore from being made...

I think I just ruined the song...


----------



## Zurgh

My eyes burn! The new parasite battle the old... An internal Pay-per-view spectacle!
Brain-burrowing beetles-VS-Mental mangling maggots-VS-Cerebral curving cicadas-VS-Intellect Ants-VS- Mighty mind mites-VS-Corrupted cell consortium-VS-The Bacterial battlers-VS-Viral victory mix... In a Texas style, steal cage death match!!!

Who will win?

I think I lost.............:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 2nd is....
* National Bubba Day
* National Leave the Office Earlier Day
* National Rocky Road Day
* Yell "Fudge" at the Cobras in North America Day
* National Tailors' Day


----------



## The Creepster

COBRA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fudge TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ohhhh Flint your Sooo Dreamy!!!!!!!!!






And YOU TOO MUMM-RA......snarf....snarf


----------



## Death's Door

Bone Dancer said:


> And this is my 4000 post.


Congrats BD!!! now hit the showers. With that many posts, you may need more soap!


----------



## fick209

* National Leave the Office Earlier Day

Sounds good to me


----------



## Goblin

Hauntiholik said:


> June 2nd is....
> * National Bubba Day
> * National Leave the Office Earlier Day
> * National Rocky Road Day
> * Yell "Fudge" at the Cobras in North America Day
> * National Tailors' Day


Bubba left the office early to get some Rocky Road and fudge then yelled at
the Cobra's while the tailors snuck in and ate his Rocky Road and fudge!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> got some laundry done today and while doing so, i had a random thought.
> 
> I was listening to a song that had the line 'they broke the mold when you came in this world' It was a love song, but couldn't that line be construed as an insult? If the woman made from the mold was so perfect, why break the mold in the firstplace? Unless she was horridly hideous in the worst way. That would be the one and only reason I could think of to break a mold...to prevent anymore from being made...
> 
> I think I just ruined the song...


Because if everyone were perfect, then we would all be boringly the same and no one would be special. It's our differences that make us unique.

There was a Twilight Zone episode about that very topic. When people reached a certain age, they would choose what model they wanted to be and would be transformed physically. Everyone became beautiful, insipid, and just like someone else, and that makes for a dull world.


----------



## The Creepster

AAAAAAAHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...........had to be said....oh and No ONE CARES SO GET USED TO IT! :googly::googly::googly:HahahahhaahhAhhahahahahha


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dance like no one is watching


----------



## Devils Chariot

Watch huanti do her secret dance. hubbah bubbah!


----------



## Draik41895

I rarely dance, yet another thing that was different about Fanime


----------



## debbie5

I did Just Dance on Wii...now I want a Wii...."CAN'T TOUCH THIS!"


----------



## Joiseygal

Debbie just don't dance where they have low ceilings you could end up with one nasty bruise on your head. Believe me I know.... If you get the Wii you can now watch Netflix movies on it with the Netflix membership...I love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

June 3 is Repeat Day (I said "Repeat Day")


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> June 3 is Repeat Day (I said "Repeat Day")


Would you mind repeating that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

A freind of mine sent me the following tidbits about walking and exercise:

Walking can add minutes to your life. This enables you at 85 years old to spend an additional 5 months in a nursing home at $7000 per month

My grandpa started walking five miles a day when he was 60. Now he's 97 years old and we don't know where he is.

I like long walks, especially when they are taken by people who annoy me.

The only reason I would take up walking is so that I could hear heavy breathing again.

I have to walk early in the morning, before my brain figures out what I'm doing.

I joined a health club last year, spent about 400 bucks. Haven't lost a pound. Apparently you have to go there.

Every time I hear the dirty word 'exercise', I wash my mouth out with chocolate.

I do have flabby thighs, but fortunately my stomach covers them.

The advantage of exercising every day is so when you die, they'll say, 'Well, he looks good, doesn't he?'

If you are going to try cross-country skiing, start with a small country.

We all get heavier as we get older, because there's a lot more information in our heads. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

Every time I start thinking too much about how I look, I just find a Happy Hour and by the time I leave, I look just fine.


----------



## Hauntiholik

THOUGHT FOR THE DAY...

Women are angels...

And when someone breaks our wings...

We simply continue to fly...on a broomstick...

We're flexible like that.​


----------



## Adam I

Mmmmm ... doughnut


----------



## Dark Star

Adam I said:


> Mmmmm ... doughnut


With chocolate?


----------



## Death's Door

Love the quote Haunti.


----------



## Death's Door

Was catching up with the news and read that the guy (Van de Sloot) that was involved with Natalie Halloway's disappearance is involved in another murder that took place in his hotel room in Peru. There was a warrant for his arrest and he was caught in Chile. The murder took place almost to the day of Natalie's date. Man, talk about repeat offender. Hopefully, they'll be able to stop him this time.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Da Weiner said:


> ....Man, talk about repeat offender. Hopefully, they'll be able to stop him this time.


I don't know....I'm sure he has a reasonable explanation why the girl was found with a broken neck on the floor of his hotel room. :googly:


----------



## Goblin

When it rains it pours! My older sister has poison ivy from where she worked 
in the yard. My great niece has heart problems and the doctors had her on 4 
fluid pills.....now her kidneys have shut down! My great nephew who suffered
brain damage in a car wreck a while back has been hospitalized cause he had
a psycotic breakdown! Can hardly wait to see what's next!

Gee.....is that smoke I smell?


----------



## Evil Queen

Mmmmm chicken nuggets.


----------



## Draik41895

Dude! I drew a drawing today, it looks nice! and why is no one on the chat lately?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> THOUGHT FOR THE DAY...
> 
> Women are angels...
> 
> And when someone breaks our wings...
> 
> We simply continue to fly...on a broomstick...
> 
> We're flexible like that.​


haha! aint that the truth! Unless of course you prefer a vacume cleaner!



Draik41895 said:


> Dude! I drew a drawing today, it looks nice! and why is no one on the chat lately?


I know why I wasn't on chat last night. Horrible storm blew throught the city. The electricity went out, Bruiser was freaking out....and I don't do well in dark quiet places. Hated being alone. Long story short, we didnt' have power till 5 this morning.

Just three more days till i leave! I can't wait!


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 4th is....
* Hug Your Cat Day
* Old Maid's Day
* National Donut Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> Dude! I drew a drawing today, it looks nice!


Well, where's the picture? (tapping foot impatiently)



Hauntiholik said:


> June 4th is....
> * Hug Your Cat Day
> * Old Maid's Day
> * National Donut Day


Hmmm, let's see...I'd hug The Creepster's cats if they were here right now, I'm exempt from being an old maid, and I don't have any donuts. Geez, I feel so, so...unpatriotic:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, a kitty hug - thanks, Haunti


----------



## The Creepster

My KITTIES SAY you can Hug them Roxy......just bring steak


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, your cats must eat well. No wonder they're monster kitties:jol:


----------



## Joiseygal

Goblin said:


> When it rains it pours! My older sister has poison ivy from where she worked
> in the yard. My great niece has heart problems and the doctors had her on 4
> fluid pills.....now her kidneys have shut down! My great nephew who suffered
> brain damage in a car wreck a while back has been hospitalized cause he had
> a psycotic breakdown! Can hardly wait to see what's next!
> 
> Gee.....is that smoke I smell?


Sorry to hear that your having such a rough time. I hope things turn around for you and your family Goblin.


----------



## trishaanne

Wow Goblin....sounds like you are going through a really rough patch. I hope that things turn around for you and your family soon. I'll send all the positive energy and thoughts I can spare your way! {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Joiseygal

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

new website coming soon......now we need products to put there.


----------



## Evil Queen

The Creepster said:


> My KITTIES SAY you can Hug them Roxy......just bring steak


And a plunger.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm playing dress up...no, just kidding. Packing all my dress outfits. Just realized that my brother's psychotic ex girlfriend took my favorite purple purse when she left.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Iced coffee can be SOOO tasty


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Iced coffee can be SOOO tasty


blech...seriously? :zombie:

I'm happy to say that this is my 1,500th post. that makes me a ho and a half! woot!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, yes, seriously, when it's made properly Of course, drinking it this time of day, I'm wondering if I'm going to be bouncing off the walls later


----------



## The Creepster

Or bouncing off....nevermind....Stroke...Stroke....STROKE!!!!!!!:googly::googly:


----------



## morbidmike

I am hiding in the shadows you cannot see me oh you think thats me over there well your wrong


----------



## Dark Star

morbid mike said:


> I am hiding in the shadows you cannot see me oh you think thats me over there well your wrong


I can smell the oatmeal cream pies from here Mike


----------



## fick209

The Creepster said:


> Or bouncing off....nevermind....Stroke...Stroke....STROKE!!!!!!!:googly::googly:


Creepster, shame on you, go to your room now!


----------



## morbidmike

I am the shadows in the dark......the thing that goes bump in the night.....


----------



## Spooky1

The Creepster said:


> Or bouncing off....nevermind....Stroke...Stroke....STROKE!!!!!!!:googly::googly:


Hey, how did you know I was rowing tonight?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> Iced coffee can be SOOO tasty


I know what you mean, I _love_ ice coffee and drink it throughout the day. Ice tea too, but not as often.


----------



## morbidmike

thundar the barbarian is awesome ookla the mock rocks Grrrrrrrr Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Dark Star

Can someone get Mike something to eat?


----------



## Dark Star

Spooky1 said:


> Hey, how did you know I was rowing tonight?


It is Friday night, it goes without saying does it not?


----------



## morbidmike

its going to be spooky1 and Roxy sitting under a tree R..O..W...I..N..G !!!! LOL


----------



## debbie5

Nice.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Setting up the blog. Only trashed the whole site once so far. Oh look, some cider!


----------



## Draik41895

well then...ill have to post the pic tomorrow. I must say, now that i look back on it, it is very reminiscent of Sephiroth. anyway, schools out


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I've definitely been up to late. nighty night everyone!


----------



## GothicCandle

25 minutes into sweeping my computer with my new anti-virus it has found 22 virus's. What the heck has my old anti-virus been doing all these months?!!?!?!? no wonder my computer doesn't work right!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

I love Mac Book Pro NO VIRUSES just sign in and play I do stay away from naughty sites just to be safe


----------



## The Creepster

Me and my buddies from the COBRA KAI are going to get you MAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

I have Dick Dasterdly and muttley to protect me!!!!!!


----------



## Draik41895

random thought...People want to die doing what they love...But what if I loved her?!


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Cryptic comments" must have been the theme here for the past 24 hours. Except for those comments made by Creepster and Mike - I KNOW what YOU'RE talking about!:googly:


----------



## The Creepster




----------



## Spooky1

Creepster, if you don't care, why take the time to say you don't care. We all know you're really a nice guy.


----------



## morbidmike

spooky1 dont you have some rowing to do??? dont ever call the creepster nice again....hahahahahahhahhahhhahaha


----------



## Evil Queen

He can't be all bad, he's got kitties. lol


----------



## morbidmike

stop talking nice about him I cant hear you LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's a nice guy and so are YOU, Morbid!:googly::jol:


----------



## morbidmike

EEK!!!!!!! say no more I beg you say no more ........ears are bleeding ugh the pain


----------



## Dark Star

Don't worry Mike we won't tell


----------



## morbidmike

the rain is here and you are not so you cant splash in the puddle's


----------



## debbie5

Went to a kids Arts & Crafts festival this afternoon...so much fun! There was a bagpiper there who had a leather kilt..with pleats! Stopped at local pizzeria (OLD place...uses coal fired ovens) right before closing time and I got a 24 cut pizza for less than half price:10 bucks! (someone had ordered it & never came to pick it up). YAY! Off to camp tomorrow to swim and listen to my 13 year old daughter whine all day.


----------



## nixie

Mike- Aww, are you still trying to convince everyone you're a mean, scary guy?? You had better watch out, I may blow your cover! I know too much...


----------



## Evil Queen

Do tell Nixie!


----------



## Zurgh

Nah, MM's secrets are safe with her!!!

My "Lil'-Bro" Just had his first lil'sporeling... AWWWW!!!

I told him to remember sleep..... Leest it eats him!!!

The Critters made a truce in my head...


----------



## debbie5

I want to change gender.


----------



## debbie5

..and marital status, while I'm at it.


Mike, I'm mailing you all of my cute shoes & boots, as well as my collection of vintage aprons and serving pieces. The Depression glass is all yours...I'm moving in with Chaz Bono.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie, wouldn't that just scare him off? i wonder if estrogen will have the same effect on mike as it does on creepster???

i'm off for now, and tomorrow i leave for my vacation! i'll try to be in the chat tonight, but i planned to hit the hay early tonight. we'll see what happens!


----------



## debbie5

Ahhh..this cleanses my ears of all Brittany...






Yes, there IS hope for pop music.


----------



## The Creepster

Yay I like being me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love it, Creepster - so perky, and it comes complete with a kazoo chorus!


----------



## morbidmike

I hear the drum's in the distance it is now time to summon the beast of burden where is my sacrificial sword???


----------



## nixie

debbie5 said:


> ..and marital status, while I'm at it.
> 
> Mike, I'm mailing you all of my cute shoes & boots, as well as my collection of vintage aprons and serving pieces. The Depression glass is all yours...I'm moving in with Chaz Bono.


Sounds like you're having the same kinda few weeks I've been having... I say we start an all-girl commune, the men will have to apply for day-passes.


----------



## Zurgh

Lemon curry?


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 6th is....
* YoYo Day
* National Applesauce Cake Day
* National Gardening Exercise Day
* National Cancer Survivors Day


----------



## morbidmike

I love yo yo's ooooh look at me walk the dog....around the world look out!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> June 6th is....
> * YoYo Day
> * National Gardening Exercise Day
> * National Cancer Survivors Day


I misplaced my yo-yo and the marigolds are refusing to do push-ups:googly:

Come fall, I will be a nine-year cancer survivor - yay!:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Yay, for all the cancer survivors


----------



## debbie5

nixie said:


> Sounds like you're having the same kinda few weeks I've been having... I say we start an all-girl commune, the men will have to apply for day-passes.


Must be something in the air or a low pressure system...I'm being awesome. He's one big hunka miserable! Thinking of setting up a tent in the backyard. Come on up...I'll make dinner on the grill, use paper plates and we can watch the hot joggers run by each evening. Slip the kids some Benedryl..it's all good..LOL.


----------



## debbie5

I forgot how good tapioca pudding is.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

you are a really randome person debbie! i'm all for the commune!

i'm kinda bitchy today as i have been screwed and not in a good way. Took back the personal cd player and got my money back, then i went to big lots and got a 30 dollar 
mp3 player. I thought it was a good buy and low and behold, the mp3 is working fine, but my computer doesn't seem to support it. loaded almost all my songs from the media player and none of them will play

i really want to rip my hair out now! :madkin:


----------



## GothicCandle

The Twilight Zone was on this morning, and at the end of each(2) episode that I watched there was a small announcment saying that "this program is part of Education in the classroom" now, two questions, what school is in session at 5am? and two, why is the twilight zone being taught in school??? now, i do like the show, but I'm sure there are more educatinal things they should be teaching in schools....


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 7th is....
* National Trails Day
* National Chocolate Ice Cream Day
* Boone Day


----------



## debbie5

LOL..maybe History Of Television class??


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> June 7th is....
> 
> * Boone Day


As in Boones Wine....the best apple wine In the entire planetoid universey:googly: TIME FER A HO DOWN!!!!!!!!!! YeeeeeeHawwwwwwwww


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> June 7th is....
> * National Trails Day
> * National Chocolate Ice Cream Day
> * Boone Day


I guess I was a day early. I had a huge soft serve chocolate ice cream cone last night. :googly:


----------



## The Creepster

OH......nothing beats seeing someone push the limits of their clothes elasticity.....bent over picking something up.....


----------



## debbie5

Ho down??


----------



## scareme

The Creepster said:


> As in Boones Wine....the best apple wine In the entire planetoid universey:googly: TIME FER A HO DOWN!!!!!!!!!! YeeeeeeHawwwwwwwww


Remember Boones Farm Strawberry Hill? You could tell it was the good stuff cause it cost $1.25. We'd drink it til we got sick. Ah, the good old days.


----------



## Spooky1

I got sick from drinking Boone's Farm once long, long, ago, I've never had it again after that.


----------



## morbidmike

what an awesome day all 4 brakes and rotors had to be changed on the pick up that set me back 500 bucks then I got to pay 140 bucks for a 1in x 1in sticker for the license plate and now I'm getting grief from my lovely wife for the money I spent .....thats right I purposely ruined the brakes so I could spend 500 bucks!!!! and I really wanted to give the state money too.......I'm going to make her something good for supper...its called A TASTE OF THE BACK OF ME HAND!!!!!ugh I hate life some days.. is it too late for my mom to have an abortion???


----------



## Hauntiholik

Boone Day:
Daniel Boone, the frontiersman, saw the valleys and forests of what is now Kentucky for the first time on June 7, 1769.


----------



## Dark Star

And Disney brought him to life in 1964


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my favorite shows as a kid:






LOL, Dark Star - great minds think alike:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Had a good weekend. Didn't have to do much on Saturday and just hung out at the pool with the hubby until we went to drive Hubby's dart banquet. Got up late on Sunday and did some yard work and hung out at the pool. There was a tornado threat all day Sunday until 8 p.m. The wind was crazy but that was all it was - a threat. No rain or nothing. Was hoping for rain because the ground is so dry even the weeds are dying.


----------



## The Creepster

Sometimes I get angry for a reason but generally I am angry for no reason...its much simpler when you have no point.........


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Sometimes I get angry for a reason but generally I am angry for no reason...its much simpler when you have no point.........


...and your point is...?:laughvil:

Oh, and lest I forget - GUESS WHAT?










I got that one from a wise(a$$) man:googly::jol:


----------



## Dark Star

The Creepster said:


> Sometimes I get angry for a reason but generally I am angry for no reason...its much simpler when you have no point.........


Do we all need a little meditation and some deep breathing? :googly:


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> ...and your point is...?:laughvil:
> 
> Oh, and lest I forget - GUESS WHAT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got that one from a wise(a$$) man


Roxy how strong really is your relationship with Spooky? I mean is it pretty solid?:googly: Cause your one of my favorites!



Dark Star said:


> Do we all need a little meditation and some deep breathing?


It does nothing except bring me back to that fateful day over Macho Grandee.... Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit sniffing glue.......


----------



## morbidmike

life can lick monkey butt I try to be nicer to people and what happens all kinds of crap goes wrong if this is what being nice means I QUIT!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Creepster, Roxy says Solid 

:ninja::xbones::voorhees:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Roxy how strong really is your relationship with Spooky? I mean is it pretty solid?:googly:


Here's a hint - "Gibraltar"



morbid mike said:


> life can lick monkey butt I try to be nicer to people and what happens all kinds of crap goes wrong if this is what being nice means I QUIT!!!!!!!


Don't give up, Mike. If life hands you a monkey butt, give it a pat and then move on with a smile


----------



## My CReePY Garage

I have 2 Navy chaplains on my street and it makes me giggle inside when we are standing in my garage, oh say, next to my coffin, and hanging out. Sadly, I gave away the coffin and my 5 foot tombstones because we are moving soon. Just a random thought I had. I'm fairly confident my 2 neighbors won't be on this forum.


----------



## debbie5

Too much Wii....my wrists hurt. Too much KAYAKING!!

Tee hee....does cyber kayaking & rowing count??


----------



## Goblin

Graduated high school 40 years ago today!


----------



## morbidmike

wow what a day so far 630 am the wife asks what is wrong with the wipers on the Impala well it's not the fuse!!! so off to the shop with that too!!! I wish I was stranded on Gilligan's island so all the care's would not be care's oh well!!!! it's just money right ??? GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 8th is....
* Best Friend's Day - day to honor those you call your "best friend."
* Name Your Poison Day - day to make a choice
* Upsy Daisy Day - Wake up with a smile on your face today (and everyday). You are alive ... and that's a reason to be grateful and gleeful!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe we could make it "Be Best Friends with Morbid Mike Day" and then he would have an Upsy Daisy Day Then we would poison him later:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

no poison me now so I dont have an upsy daisy day that sounds lame!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## scareme

Mike..If I promise not to kill you, can I have a hug?


----------



## The Creepster

I always punch my friends......its a sign of respect, and well I just enjoy hitting things.......


----------



## fick209

Nice, 2nd week of June and I just turned the furnace on


----------



## debbie5

Mike...welcome to The World of the Housewife. 

It ain't all cookin' & cleanin'...I just spent a few hours & steam cleaned the car's upholstery & put in a quart of oil. Now off to school for meeting about my kid, then Target for a new Wii remote & Walmart for food..then have to start cooking dinner & throw in another load of laundry. After dinner, wash the dog.
I'm sending you a complimentary set of ovaries.


----------



## morbidmike

thanx Debbie I will install the ovaries as soon as they arrive .....scareme you sure can get a hug......creepster please hit me in the face so I will sleep for a few days....Fick I laugh at you muhahahahahahahha


----------



## Spooky1

fick209 said:


> Nice, 2nd week of June and I just turned the furnace on


Fick, I thought all you Minnesotans liked the cold.


----------



## debbie5

Yeah..I had on my winter jammies last night....COLD.


----------



## debbie5

Just got a big bellyfull of Bobby Brown & new jack swing via youtube..YUM! How I miss the old days, when I could dance like that....LOL.... I'M OLD!


----------



## morbidmike

LOL I dont miss anything about those days especially the music


----------



## debbie5

This reminded me of Roxy when I saw it...make sure to watch 'til the one minute mark.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, you know, Deb, the choirs I've sung with did seem to get smaller over time. I'm sure it had nothing to do with my ingesting the other singers when they invaded my personal space:googly:


----------



## Draik41895

Type " lol limewire" into google, click "im feeling lucky".You know you want to!


----------



## morbidmike

holy crap my eye's are burning do not do what draik said to do


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 9th is....
* Donald Duck Day
* National Strawberry Rhubarb Pie Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 is a purist - no strawberries in the rhubarb pie


----------



## Spooky1

Rhubarb pie, yummy! I'll put the strawberries in my wine.


----------



## The Creepster

I love the smell of spent brass in the morning.....Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## scareme

"spent brass" is that code for something naughty?


----------



## morbidmike

spent brass means.. shell hitting the ground LOL someone probably got too close to the creepsters yard again...........I went to look a job in a retirement condo complex and when I came out there was an over weight man in a speedo sunbathing in his drive way he's like 65 yrs old GROSS!!!!!! I didnt have a spoon to dig out my eyeballs I am scared for life ughhhhhh!!! again GROSS!!!!


----------



## Joiseygal

morbid mike said:


> spent brass means.. shell hitting the ground LOL someone probably got too close to the creepsters yard again...........I went to look a job in a retirement condo complex and when I came out there was an over weight man in a speedo sunbathing in his drive way he's like 65 yrs old GROSS!!!!!! I didnt have a spoon to dig out my eyeballs I am scared for life ughhhhhh!!! again GROSS!!!!


Little did you know Mike that one of the job requirements was to give that 65 yr. old in the speedo a full body massage.  Good Luck with the job!


----------



## Spooky1

Is there a job requirement to "spoon" with the sunbathing overweight man in a Speedo?


----------



## The Creepster

YES.....now to make a hasty exit to so not be apprehended.............theres extra pillows in the closet


----------



## Hauntiholik

did you have fun at the range Creepster?


----------



## Hauntiholik

DRAMA-LAMA-DING-DONG!!!! That's it! I'm running away!


----------



## morbidmike

bye haunti nice knowing you!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> did you have fun at the range Creepster?


whats a "range"?


----------



## Dark Star

You have never heard the song "Home, Home on the Range"?


----------



## The Creepster

Dark Star said:


> You have never heard the song "Home, Home on the Range"?


Yes...but I like to think....One can run, but not fast or far enough


----------



## Dark Star

Do they get a head start? LOL


----------



## morbidmike

^gosh you are so giggly ...LOL...like LOL....hahahaha LOL...


----------



## The Creepster

Sure, but they better get a REAL good head start...at least a half mile


----------



## morbidmike

^ your giggley too muhahahahaahahaha


----------



## Dark Star

morbid mike said:


> ^gosh you are so giggly ...LOL...like LOL....hahahaha LOL...


Do I need to slap you Mike?  No more pies for you!!!


----------



## morbidmike

shame on you Dark Star that is naughty talk


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> DRAMA-LAMA-DING-DONG!!!! That's it! I'm running away!


Don't go! We need you to help keep the boys in line here!


----------



## morbidmike

you cant line US lady were free spirits WOOOOOOT!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> you cant line US lady were free spirits WOOOOOOT!!!!


I hit you with a shot from my splat gun and follow up with an immobilization spell. You're down and out for the day, Mister Free Spirit!:jol:

Now where's Creepster hiding?


----------



## The Creepster

Over here in the shrub.....DAMMIT I shouldn't have told you....your too smart for me Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Over here in the shrub.....DAMMIT I shouldn't have told you....your too smart for me Roxy


LOL, you need to watch this video:


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, you need to watch this video:


LMAO...thats a classic! I forgot all about that....now you know why being reclusive has its perks, until explosives are involved :googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Well, I was asking the hubby about his plans for this weekend. I thought he was going upstate PA on Saturday and hang out out at one of his friend's hunting lodge. He told me that the guys are getting together in PA on Thursday and probably staying until Sunday.  My insides were doing the happy dance!!!! I'm surprised I contained myself without giving the excitement away. 

I mean, to have the house to myself for four days. 

The house will be clean for 4 days;

I can watch the new Wolfman movie and a few other horror movies; 

The house will be clean for 4 days;

I only need to fend for myself and Max & Jakey Bonz as far as din din(no biggie whatsoever!);

Oh, did I mention that there will be no dishes in the sink and the house will be clean for 4 days;

I'm not going to get overly excited until it actually happens though. Plans are subject to change. Don't get the wrong impression, but hubby has been laid off and he's been around the house when I leave in the morning and when I get home. I'm sooo looking forward to having some time to myself watching horror movies, reading horror books, eating off paper plates and discarding them in the trash (unfortunately I'm the only one in the house that knows things should be discarded in the trash bin or sink and not left on the counter.), eating my favorite carbohydrated laden food, not being on a schedule, and the house will stay clean until Sunday.


----------



## morbidmike

sounds like a great time Daweiner can my wife go with them LOL so I can watch movie's and have a clean house!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh, and did you say the house is going to stay clean, Da Weiner?:jol:


----------



## My CReePY Garage

I always punch my friends......its a sign of respect, and well I just enjoy hitting things....... 
Creepster, My brother and I used to take turns punching each other in the arm until we couldn't punch anymore... dead arm. Oh, the fun we had. Nobody wants to play that game with me anymore. I can't figure why.


----------



## debbie5

Children for sale!


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> Children for sale!


You made me think of this, Debbie.


----------



## debbie5

No one bought them today. Gotta put flyers around the neighborhood..maybe an ad in the paper.


----------



## Dark Star

Sometimes a well written Craigslist ad does the trick


----------



## debbie5

I found an old Miss Manners book I bought right after college, so I would know what to do & say while in the work world. 
It was a laugh-a-minute read. I was raised by wolves.


----------



## debbie5

dark star said:


> sometimes a well written craigslist add does the trick


lol....


----------



## morbidmike

dont listen to DarkStar she has cooties lol lol lol bluck!!!


----------



## debbie5

and you have an APRON! LOL..


----------



## morbidmike

a cootie free apron thank you very much!!!hahaahhha


----------



## RoxyBlue

Somebody has a birthday coming up this weekend^^^


----------



## scareme

Is he really getting that old?


----------



## Draik41895

Splice is a failure as a horror movie


----------



## morbidmike

dang it I wanted to see it guess I'll wait for DVD...........who's birthday????


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

got the mower stuck in the ditch last night...grumble grumble grrrrr....


----------



## morbidmike

not good jeff never mow tired!!!!or with kids taped to the blades!!!


----------



## susan from creepy hollow

not sure this is what you're looking for in a post....i'm thinking: "we're letting him stay here for free til he gets his stuff together, is it too much trouble for him to let the freaking dogs out in the morning before he goes out? GEEZ! i've cleaned up poop 3 mornings in a row!"


----------



## Evil Queen

13 hours and they finally got the power back on!


----------



## RoxyBlue

June 10th is Iced Tea Day. I don't actually like ice tea so I'll have to celebrate some other way


----------



## The Creepster

Sometimes the only way to fix something is to SMASH IT......wheres my spatula?


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Oh, and did you say the house is going to stay clean, Da Weiner?:jol:


Yes mam!!!!! In fact, if Good Housekeeping should show up at my door within these four days, I will gladly usher them so they could check out my clean crib!


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> June 10th is Iced Tea Day. I don't actually like ice tea so I'll have to celebrate some other way


How about the Twisted Iced Teas?

....Note to self - need to hit the liquor store after work for some alcoholic beverages.


----------



## debbie5

I'm not a drinker, but I must say the Mike's Hard Lemonade is quite yummy, tho' it barely qualifies as an alcoholic beverage.
And it is officially summer...cuz I got the 1st flip-flop blister of 2010 between my toes today.


----------



## Spooky1

Does a Long Island Ice Tea count? I haven't had one of those in ages.


----------



## Death's Door

Spooky1 said:


> Does a Long Island Ice Tea count? I haven't had one of those in ages.


Why the hell not!!!! Just gotta watch how many you drink of them but they are good.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> June 10th is Iced Tea Day. I don't actually like ice tea so I'll have to celebrate some other way


June 10th is also
* Mourn for Your Money Day
* Ballpoint Pen Day
* Nursing Assistant Day


----------



## The Creepster

I need a nurse to assist me with my maid.......


----------



## Goblin

Hauntiholik said:


> June 10th is also
> * Mourn for Your Money Day
> * Ballpoint Pen Day
> * Nursing Assistant Day


Every day is mourn for your money day!


----------



## Spooky1

Should I find an assistant to help me nurse my Long Island Ice Tea?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Should I find an assistant to help me nurse my Long Island Ice Tea?


I can assist you with a Crown Royal & orange juice, if that's okay


----------



## Spooky1

You have a deal, Roxy.


----------



## The Creepster

Why is it the part you need to finish up a project is always out of stock, and back ordered.....I need a vacation.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

My dog needs to take a vacation from barking so much when she's at work with me.


----------



## Spooky1

Too much work to do, and too few people here to do it.


----------



## Goblin

How many more do you need?


----------



## morbidmike

why as you get older does stupid hair grow not on my head but my eye brows and ears and nostril hairs dammit !!!! I had to fire up the gas weed eater to do some man scapein ...gotta look good for the ladies cha cha cha


----------



## Evil Queen

Wait til you find out where you start losing hair. Hahaha


----------



## debbie5

On the morning of your 40th birthday Mike,you wake to find that overnight, an essential part of your body has dried up, snapped off & is lost in the sheets. 

I just sayin'....


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## debbie5

The dog thought mine was a chewy treat when it flipped outta the bed at 7 am. I wasn't even able to get it back , rehydrate it & try to reattach it....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, folks stay up past their bedtime, they start getting loopy:googly::jol:


----------



## Dark Star

And us people on the West Coast are loopy even before our bedtime!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Hey, I'm past 50 and mine hasn't dried up or fallen off.
I just have forgotten what's its for.......


----------



## Draik41895

whaaaaaa!?!?!


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Yep, folks stay up past their bedtime, they start getting loopy:googly::jol:


Loopy? Isn't that the little dog in the cartoons?


----------



## scareme

Goblin said:


> Loopy? Isn't that the little dog in the cartoons?


That was Loopy De Loop, and he was a French-Canadain wolf. I liked Quick Draw McGraw, the horse, with his sidekick, Baba Looey, the burro.


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> That was Loopy De Loop, and he was a French-Canadain wolf. I liked Quick Draw McGraw, the horse, with his sidekick, Baba Looey, the burro.


I was referring to Droopy, Scareme.


----------



## morbidmike

well it's morning again but it's friday morning so I guess thats good


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL...something to look forward to.


Wyatt Furr said:


> Hey, I'm past 50 and mine hasn't dried up or fallen off.
> I just have forgotten what's its for.......


----------



## morbidmike

yeah Debbie thats a lie Jeff's still works he just had a baby so ZIPP YOUR LIP'S !!!
hahahahaha


----------



## morbidmike

well well the gal across the street has 2 boy friends and 1 girl friend and is outside at 830 am talking loudly and clapping for some reason if she dont quit soon i'm going to hit her in the face so hard her dad will have a black eye and her mom's nose will start to bleed!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Draik41895 said:


> whaaaaaa!?!?!


LMAO.....we are scarring poor Draik. Here's $20 for your psychotherapist co-pay..sorry we drove you to it. Twas bound to happen sooner or later....


----------



## debbie5

Ummm..Mike? Jeff did NOT have the baby, hun. His WIFE did....(pointing to birds & bees fluttering by outside..)


----------



## morbidmike

are the birds stork's??? and are the bee's chaseing him with the baby in his mouth???


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> LMAO.....we are scarring poor Draik. Here's $20 for your psychotherapist co-pay..sorry we drove you to it. Twas bound to happen sooner or later....


No, no, a psychotherapist is a specialist, so the copay is $30


----------



## RoxyBlue

June 11 is Hug Holiday


----------



## The Creepster

Yeah I got therapy....it even says so on my chest:finger:


----------



## morbidmike

my brains are on fire with the feeling to kill and it wont go away till my dreams are fulfilled


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, Mike, you wrote a poem!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love iced tea! Real stuff, not the powdered kind.


----------



## morbidmike

sorta I cant take credit its off of matallica song


----------



## Spooky1

Mike, you quoted Metallica on the internet?  I wonder if they'll try and sue you? :googly:


----------



## morbidmike

aww add it to the other's who want to screw me!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Day Two of Bachlorettehood -

Wonderful.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Da Weiner said:


> Day Two of Bachlorettehood -
> 
> Wonderful.


Is the house still clean?:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Da Weiner said:


> Day Two of Bachlorettehood -
> 
> Wonderful.


Sounds like it's time for a party at Da Weiner's house!


----------



## Spooklights

Da Weiner said:


> Day Two of Bachlorettehood -
> 
> Wonderful.


I'm so jealous......


----------



## debbie5

We can party at her house, but we gotta use paper plates & plastic cups, and pee behind the tree outside. She won't let us in the house!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Woooo whooooo!


Da Weiner said:


> Day Two of Bachlorettehood -
> 
> Wonderful.


----------



## Death's Door

Yes, the house is still clean! I have to go food shopping after work and then chill with a drink and cigar on the patio later tonight. 

Of course, you're all welcome!!! From all the posts you guys would be great to party with; however, you would be subject to paper plates and cups and because I am in my euphoric state of mind, I will let you use the inside bathroom because I don't want you peeing in the pool!


----------



## scareme

Yeah! Pool party at Da Weiner's house! I'll bring Bud Lite and shrimp dip.


----------



## morbidmike

beer and swimming I'm in!!!! cigars too bonus


----------



## The Creepster

Sounds like a real bad beer commercial to me.....


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Sounds like the party the neighbors had last weekend.
Rumor has it they found two dozen empty beer cans, an inflatable Elvis and a double "D" brassiere floating in the pool the next morning.
Only in Las Vegas.......... sigh..........


----------



## nixie

My son and I have our dance recital tomorrow!! Excited and nervous!!


----------



## debbie5

No offense, but I am NOT swimming in any pool that Creepster OR Mike has been in....


(Nixie dances??)


----------



## debbie5

I'm tired of baby sitting my drunk friends. Three options: 
Either they need to stay away from the campfire when they are drunk, or 
they need to not drink so much, or
there cannot be a campfire, or

well...I guess there's a 4th option: when they trip over the damned ember screen that they left on the ground right next to the fire (that no one can see)and fall into the fire, I can laugh....

I just wanna hang out with my friends..not drunken friends/idiots. (sigh). I feel SO Amish....


----------



## GothicCandle

uggg it's a good thing I had a back up computer. Though this one is just as old so im sure it wont be too long. THIS is why it's a good idea to save old computers. You might can use them if your currant one breaks!


----------



## The Creepster

Just when you thought it could not get any more LAME..........


----------



## debbie5

Stop licking my arm, Creepster! I'll tell you again: I do NOT taste like chicken.


----------



## The Creepster

But....I thought....nevermind


----------



## Draik41895

OOH ohh My turn!!!! I love chicken


----------



## RoxyBlue

June 12 is Red Rose Day

Personally, I think carnations are a better choice because they last longer.


----------



## debbie5

(oiling self up with OFF)


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> (oiling self up with OFF)


I guess that's better than oiling yourself off with UP.


----------



## debbie5

Looks like there was a word in front of the "OFF", but the ink is smudged. Something starting with "F" and three more letters...face? four? font?? Hmm....I dunno.


----------



## nixie

Dance recital went well today, they had an Alice in Wonderland number with zombies and a very goth-inspired Mad Hatter, can't beat that! We had lots of fun! My son was invited to join the competitive dance team for our studio! I think that's kinda crazy, he's only six. Eventful weekend thus far...


----------



## debbie5

So many emotions ran over me as I watched this..wait til the 1 min mark...hilarity..pity...awe...shame...LOL. Laugh of The Day:





Not to mentoin the hilarity of the "I smell poo" face....


----------



## Draik41895

You remind me of the babe


----------



## morbidmike

do you ever taste blood when life punches you in the face??? or was that the creepster I saw??? or am I chewing on mosquito's that fly in my mouth


----------



## The Creepster

Its a involuntary "syndrome" the only thing I know for sure is that what seems to trigger it....but I can't say for it will ruin the surprise


----------



## debbie5

Who knew he would be so heavy once he's dead? Now what do I do with the body?


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> Who knew he would be so heavy once he's dead? Now what do I do with the body?


Use it as a Halloween prop.


----------



## The Creepster

YES T.V. I will do as you command....for trust T.V. for its your MASTER


----------



## RoxyBlue

June 13 is Sewing Machine Day, also known as Ms Wicked Day


----------



## Draik41895

the babe with the power


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> the babe with the power


You must be talking about Babe, the Blue Ox


----------



## Spooky1

Babe the Blue Ox can sew? Amazing


----------



## Draik41895

nope, if you read back a bit...You remind me of the babe.


----------



## Evil Queen

Now see what you did? Now I have to watch the movie.


----------



## debbie5

LOL...if nothing else, watch it for the m/puppets and amazing scene design. I prefer Dark Crystal meself...Henson Studios uses lots of styrofoam and cobbled together stuff like we do!


----------



## morbidmike

I love burning metal I welded the frame for the new prop DIO 7ft of steel oh yeah baby


----------



## debbie5

Mike, as a woman, you are supposed to wash things or cook things. NOT weld things...LOL


----------



## nixie

As the kind person he pretends not to be, Mike is supposed to be teaching me how to weld....


----------



## Draik41895

I hate bad words. I hate teenagers. I hate relationships and dating. I hate everything. I really hate him right now...


----------



## morbidmike

I see some one did his homework I assigned from the morbid mike school of hatred


----------



## Spooky1

Too much hate out there this morning.


----------



## The Creepster

Thats not going to help.......only add fuel to the fire....speaking of which


----------



## morbidmike

indeed I agree 100 % Bobby must die now!!!!!! and 1 more vid like that soo will spooky1 muhahahahahahaahah


----------



## Spooky1

Mike, I can't pass up a challenge like that. :laughvil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I solemnly swear I will kick the a$$ of anyone who tries to hurt Spooky1, even if that person is bigger, stronger, and has more tattoos than I do (which means you have at least one):googly:


----------



## morbidmike

fine you win roxy!!!!! your lucky spooky1 to have a great lady to protect you hahahha


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ :googly:


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> I solemnly swear I will kick the a$$ of anyone who tries to hurt Spooky1, even if that person is bigger, stronger, and has more tattoos than I do (which means you have at least one):googly:


 I didn't say nothing...and you must be referring to me... Cause I think Spooky is bigger then Mike with all that rowing


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> I didn't say nothing...and you must be referring to me... Cause I think Spooky is bigger then Mike with all that rowing


LOL, no, I wasn't, because I know you are actually, in real life, too kind to ever threaten anyone::jol::googly::devil:


----------



## morbidmike

well the grass is manicured to perfection but I did notice some jerk face is letting their stupid mutt poop in my yard.....If I catch them they will be eating the said poop CARRY A BAG !!!!!


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> Too much hate out there this morning.
> 
> YouTube- Bobby McFerrin - Don't Worry Be Happy


I remember several years ago when Alamo used this song for their ads. We had rented a car, and all the way from the car rental return to the airport this song played in the bus. I couldn't help but smile the whole way. I think it was the first time I ever smiled on the way to the airport, to board a giant hunk of steal, that might crash and kill us all.


----------



## scareme

morbid mike said:


> well the grass is manicured to perfection but I did notice some jerk face is letting their stupid mutt poop in my yard.....If I catch them they will be eating the said poop CARRY A BAG !!!!!


Mike, does someone need a big hug this morning? I can't promise this time, but I'll try really hard not to kill you.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> I solemnly swear I will kick the a$$ of anyone who tries to hurt Spooky1, even if that person is bigger, stronger, and has more tattoos than I do (which means you have at least one):googly:


My Hero! :googly:


----------



## Spooklights

Spooky, you are a lucky man. You go, Roxy!


----------



## debbie5

I wish I had a spousey spouse.


----------



## Spooky1

Spooklights said:


> Spooky, you are a lucky man. You go, Roxy!


So Roxy tells me. 

Believe me, I do know how lucky I am. She's as nice in real life, as she is on the forum.


----------



## morbidmike

scareme said:


> Mike, does someone need a big hug this morning? I can't promise this time, but I'll try really hard not to kill you.


it's not your dog is it ??? I'll be issuing out PIMP SLAP's to those who let their dog's poop in the garden of eden (my yard)


----------



## scareme

It depends, how big is it? My dogs have tiny poops. Like a cats. A man lets his lab go in my yard everyday. I'd like to know where he lives, so I could return the favor.


----------



## morbidmike

nope not you these are great dane size'd droppin's ...carry on!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think it's this dog, Mike:


----------



## Death's Door

scareme said:


> It depends, how big is it? My dogs have tiny poops. Like a cats. A man lets his lab go in my yard everyday. I'd like to know where he lives, so I could return the favor.


I say you keep a watch out and once you find out, return the favor by putting the doggy diamonds in a bag, going up to the door, setting the bag on fire, ring the doorbella and run like hell.


----------



## morbidmike

hahahaha thats gross I like the breast inhanced barbie gigidy gigidy gigidy


----------



## morbidmike

Da Weiner said:


> I say you keep a watch out and once you find out, return the favor by putting the doggy diamonds in a bag, going up to the door, setting the bag on fire, ring the doorbella and run like hell.


you Jersey folks are vindictive ......awesome!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Here's a sign for you Mike.


----------



## Draik41895

Always one of my favorite songs.. makes me sad though


----------



## morbidmike

why be sad when you can punch people in the face!!!!


----------



## Draik41895

lol, theres nobody for me to punch right now...


----------



## Joiseygal

I like Blue October also Draik. My favorite song is "Hate Me"


----------



## The Creepster

The buffet is now open..........


----------



## debbie5

You can get ARRESTED here if you do the "flaming bag of dogpoo" thing . I prefer to fantasize about writing disparaging things on my mean & crazy neighbors front lawn with Round Up concentrate...I've never actually done it, but I HAVE A DREAM.....(putting on ninja gear and pumping up Round Up sprayer)....


----------



## Dark Star

Is it all you can stuff down?


----------



## Draik41895

Joiseygal said:


> I like Blue October also Draik. My favorite song is "Hate Me"


I could never choose a favorite, it depends on my mood


----------



## debbie5

Facebook is becoming my nightmare. There is only one human being on the face of the earth who I absolutely cannot stand. He is the brother of a good friend of mine. Bro is an intrusive, egotistical, genuis-smart-and-knows- it guy. Although I have him unfriended, he has to stick his goddamn 2 cents in on everyones' post, so I see his pompous blather all the time, e.g. he's not a "teacher" he's an "educator"..he's one of those blow hard guys who uses a ten dollar word when a 2 cent one would do (or as he would say:"suffice"). NO ONE CAN STAND HIM but all of our buddys gang of friends puts up with the brother out of politeness.His political beliefs are 180 degrees from mine and most of our gang- I'm fine with that. But if someone posts something on his page that is contrary to HIS beliefs, he yanks it. He yanked an innocuous post of mine off his page months ago. SOoooo..I have to (want to) go an annual party where all of our far-flung gang of friends get together. This nimrod always shows up and stays 12 hours. At my age, my b.s. tolerance is VERY LOW. While I want to politely ignore him, (say "HI" and walk away) he will FOLLOW YOU cuz he also has some type of social skills issue & has no clue that he's NOT fabulous and has no idea when to leave you alone. I've said in the past (to get him away) "We really need some time alone right now ..just my family & me"..he goes away and 15 minutes later HE"S BACK. I'm getting to the point where I'm afraid I am gonna lose my mind on him. EVERYone of us walks on egg shells with this guy cuz he is so clueless about how obnoxious he is. He's like an autistic savant but with over the top blathering on, and no idea how to connect to others..its all about him. I have known him & his bro since he was a toddler. I've about had enough. What do I say? I literally don't want him near me..within 20 feet. I dont want to dance around the whole party, moving me & my kids to avoid him.A friend suggested I smile and say kindly "Let's agree to disaggree...to keep this a happy day, why don't we just stay 20 feet away from each other? Okay? buh-bye."

I neeed a Joisey Girl or someone who is tougher than me to advise. if I only had to see him one day a year (at this party) I'd be not roiled up at all. But to see his nonsense interjected in FB threads where he has no business...arggh...I dont even think he has a form of autism. I think he's an egomaniac. Could someone HELP ME, please..party is in a few weeks.
WHERE'S MY BOURBON!!?


----------



## nixie

Oh, Deb... I'm so sorry you have to deal with someone like that! It kinda sounds like he has narcissistic personality disorder. I wish I had some brilliant advice for you, but I have the same problem with a few of my in-laws and I've yet to deal with it properly... 

I may be wrong about this, but I think on FB, you can hide a person's comments from apearing on your page. I know you can do it with friends by rolling over the space next to their comment until a "hide" option appears, click it, and it gives you the option to hide the comment or the person. I'll go to face book, experiment, and report back.


----------



## scareme

Deb, at the party, tell him you think you are coming down with the flu, and cough in his face a few times. Wipe your nose with your sleeve, and let your "snot sleeve" rub his body pretty soon afterwards, so he remembers what you have done with it. Go into great detail about the kids diarrhea this week, and say your stomach isn't feeling to well. Hope it works.


----------



## nixie

Scareme has some good suggestions there!!

As for facebook, I played around with posts on my newsfeed, went to friends' pages to see of the hide option would appear for non-friends there, read the FAQs and help sections. It appears that you can hide friends' status updates from your news feed, but I couldn't find any way to keep non-friends' comments on friends' posts off my page. I was sure there was a way to do that, but I guess maybe not... Darn.


----------



## morbidmike

walk right up to him and sock him right in the nads then when he folds over knee him in the face just for fun ...drag him into a bush duct tape hands behind his back ankles and mouth .....step 3 enjoy party but make sure you tell someone to release him after you leave or dont it's your call!!!


----------



## debbie5

After thinking about this overnight, I think I'm gonna just ask him to let us have a family day..I'll say it sweetly & over & over 'til he leaves. He really does have some problem. He's tried therapists, & even asked us about what he does that annoys people...and never listens to a thing anyone says, cuz HE'S FINE! While I do have compassion for him, 40 years of being an unchanged a hole gets a bit old. So, PARTY ON GARTH! screw him! Ima have me a GOOD OL TIME! Whhoo--eee!! (party is a all day/night pig roast with huge auction for charity..SO much fun!) Thanks all. If he still is annoying, I will just stab him & roll him down into a gully. I am sure no one will rat me out. They might even pay me.


----------



## Spooky1

Stabbing may be excessive Debbie, how about a shot with a Tazer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

June 15 is Smile Power Day :jol:

It's also my brother Rick's birthday.


----------



## The Creepster

Man I am glad I don't care about peoples feelings....you think too much


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beaker has feelings:


----------



## Death's Door

Sorry to hear that you have to deal with this guy. I think your "I'm gonna have fun at this party no matter what" is a good frame of mind. However, do tell him it's family time like you posted. Try to keep cool because if you let him **** you off, he might enjoy that. I don't know how he will react if you tell him to cool it - if he goes and try to get another ear to bend at this party but if he does, that might give the person he's bothering at that time the opportunity to back you up and maybe after a while he might get the hint that it's time to leave because the party's not about him.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> June 15 is Smile Power Day :jol:
> 
> It's also my brother Rick's birthday.


Happy birthday to your brother Roxy!

Today is also
* Fly a Kite Day
* National Lobster Day

so put a smile on your face and go fly your lobster kite


----------



## RoxyBlue

That is one amazing kite! The shark ones are pretty cool, too.


----------



## Bone Dancer

String trimmers and styrofoam props don't mix.


----------



## nixie

Bone Dancer said:


> String trimmers and styrofoam props don't mix.


Uh-oh, that doesn't sound good....


----------



## Goblin

Hauntiholik said:


> Happy birthday to your brother Roxy!
> 
> Today is also
> * Fly a Kite Day
> * National Lobster Day
> 
> so put a smile on your face and go fly your lobster kite


Is Haunti telling all of us to go fly a kite?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Goblin said:


> Is Haunti telling all of us to go fly a kite?


It's nicer than telling you to go play in traffic.


----------



## morbidmike

but traffic is fun to play in so is jumping off a bridge


----------



## The Creepster

Why am I craving oranges with hot sauce?


----------



## Spooky1

Can I jump in a lake instead, it's too hot to play in traffic.


----------



## scareme

Yesterday, around here, if you wanted to play in traffic, you'd have to know how to swim.


----------



## morbidmike

how is it I goto a friends rental house to fix some wiring and I get roped into drywalling the kitchen ceiling being nice SUCK'S!!!!


----------



## My CReePY Garage

sitting in a lonely hotel room. nothing but hauntforum and this bucket o' ice cream to keep me company.


----------



## scareme

My CReePY Garage said:


> sitting in a lonely hotel room. nothing but hauntforum and this bucket o' ice cream to keep me company.


There's always pay TV. At least that's what Creepy and Morbid Mike told me.


----------



## My CReePY Garage

dirty


----------



## debbie5

Another strategy is to take a mouthful of whiskey and swish it around my mouth. The go up to him and pop him one HARD right in the face (I practice on a boxing bag at the gym..). I can then say"Oh man.I'm so sorry. IM sooooo drunk!" HEhehehheehhehehe..relief!


----------



## debbie5

Oh- and I loked into renting a POD for 3 months. Its about $300. Might do it to hold all our garage sale stuff, then to hold projects secured overnight for 'Ween....I can use it as a Mom Pod to get away....


----------



## Goblin

I read on the internet that Sam Raimi is gonna direct a prequel to The Wizard of Oz
called Oz: The Great and Powerful. Supposed to tell how he ended up in Oz and how he
became the Wizard. Always wondered how he fooled the witches when he had no magic
powers. Of course, the witch did fly over the Emerald City like she wasn't afraid of him. lol


----------



## Devils Chariot

debbie5 said:


> Another strategy is to take a mouthful of whiskey and swish it around my mouth. The go up to him and pop him one HARD right in the face (I practice on a boxing bag at the gym..). I can then say"Oh man.I'm so sorry. IM sooooo drunk!" HEhehehheehhehehe..relief!


This has nothing to do with politics, he is just an ass. He'd annoy the heck out of you if you two agreed on everything. Tell him you don't like talking to him and to stay away. Just deadpan it. Don't get emotional or sarcastic. Just drop it in his lap like a big rock.


----------



## Draik41895

or a steamy fresh turd :3

anyhow, i need to pick up the egyptian and read some of that. I was gonna say something more, but I just lost it all


----------



## morbidmike

deb go to his house night before party and cut the valve stems off his car so he cant go dress like a teenager and park a few block's away


----------



## Evil Queen

The Creepster said:


> Why am I craving oranges with hot sauce?


Pregnant?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Originally Posted by *The Creepster*  
_Why am I craving oranges with hot sauce?_


Evil Queen said:


> Pregnant?


I was thinking the same thing!!


----------



## Spooky1

The Creepster said:


> Why am I craving oranges with hot sauce?





Evil Queen said:


> Pregnant?


Maybe your tapeworm is pregnant.


----------



## RoxyBlue

June 16 is Fresh Veggies Day


----------



## Spooky1

June 16th is also "Fudge Day" 

Much yummier than veggies.


----------



## Hauntiholik

you missed 
* Bloomsday - celebrate the life of Irish writer James Joyce and relive the events in his novel Ulysses
* Mortician's Day - honors all morticians and others who work in the funerals or cemeteries.


----------



## The Creepster

I give birth every morning....if you really want I can share videos and pics I am a PROUD PAPA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> I give birth every morning....if you really want I can share videos and pics I am a PROUD PAPA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You wouldn't happen to be birthing, oh, I don't know, something like...DEMON SPAWN!?!:devil::googly:


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...the most foul.....its "concentrated EVIL" Only thing is.....no one wants to hold it or give it kisses....I am not sure why.......


----------



## Spooky1

Please, there's no need for Creepsters, Mr. Hankey stories.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

amen AMEN!!!


Spooky1 said:


> Please, there's no need for Creepsters, Mr. Hankey stories.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's quiet here...too quiet.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> It's quiet here...too quiet.


Mike and Creepster must be up to something!:ninja::xbones::voorhees::zombie:


----------



## morbidmike

yes it would seem


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> It's quiet here...too quiet.


Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## morbidmike

why is my wife looking at me with scorn and malice ???? I think she wants the taste slapped outta her mouth!!!!


----------



## Dark Star

You better ask if it is OK first.....


----------



## Goblin

Hope she leaves enough to make a good prop out of.


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> why is my wife looking at me with scorn and malice ???? I think she wants the taste slapped outta her mouth!!!!


Maybe you need new glasses?


----------



## morbidmike

I went to nixie's house tonight for a little get together I'd never seen her back yard before it's AMAZING !!!! it's a kids dreams come true theres a pirate ship,a castle,a swimming pond,a alice in wonderland club house a giant checker board made outta bricks and grass very very cool


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You suck!


morbid mike said:


> I went to nixie's house tonight for a little get together I'd never seen her back yard before it's AMAZING !!!! it's a kids dreams come true theres a pirate ship,a castle,a swimming pond,a alice in wonderland club house a giant checker board made outta bricks and grass very very cool


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope Nixie got pictures of you playing in the backyard, Mike


----------



## My CReePY Garage

Bet you have a lot of fun there. Sounds amazing


----------



## Spooky1

I'm up way too late making a post ho of myself 

Night all


----------



## scareme

morbid mike said:


> I went to nixie's house tonight for a little get together I'd never seen her back yard before it's AMAZING !!!! it's a kids dreams come true theres a pirate ship,a castle,a swimming pond,a alice in wonderland club house a giant checker board made outta bricks and grass very very cool


Aww Nixie, now you're never going to get him to go home. Good luck with you're new kid. I hear he's a handful.


----------



## nixie

scareme said:


> Aww Nixie, now you're never going to get him to go home. Good luck with you're new kid. I hear he's a handful.


LOL!!!!!

Aww...Thanks, Mike! I'm glad you came, hope you had a good time!

FE- Stop by any time you're in the area!


----------



## debbie5

Nixie- you might want to steam clean anything that Mike sat on or touched...


----------



## morbidmike

how cool I just had a bright red cardinal sitting on the porch railing he was staring at me they are a cool looking bird.......oh look he's doing the charleston what talent he has


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 17th is....
* Eat Your Vegetables Day
* Recess at Work Day
* Violin Day
* National Stewart's Root Beer Day


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love vegetables!


----------



## Spooky1

Ooh, Violin Day, Roxy will like that one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Violin Day - YES!! I love playing the violin.


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Violin Day - YES!! I love playing the violin.


I play the violin every day at work. When someone starts to whine to me, I ask them do they want the left or the right violin. I can do dual violins too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Da Weiner, it took me a minute to realize you meant THIS type of violin:


----------



## The Creepster

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its Thursday! Its sunny....and I can't find my PANTS!


----------



## debbie5

The cat took them and drove to the bank..took five hunnerd outta yer savings account...


----------



## trishaanne

Let's see....2 days till I have about 25 haunters showing up, some I've never met. Of course that means that the grandkids (one in particular, and it's NOT the wild one!) decide to shift gears into SUPER bitch mode. They have been dumping everything, climbing, coloring all over everything! They found a lipstick, on my dresser that they should not even be able to reach, and after they covered their faces with lipstick, they felt the need to come into the living room and kiss themselves in the mirror. Now there are smeared little lip prints all over the wall, crayons marks all over the window sills and windows, and every toy in the playroom is on the floor, under the bed or, well, wherever. On top of that, the dog is shedding at the blink of an eye and it looks like little black and white tumbleweeds all over the house! I've vacuumed twice today and it doesn't even look like it. Add to this little cluster you know what, the fact that the blind son that's living here can't see the mess he leaves behind, and didn't see that the top of the honey wasn't on all the way when it tipped over so now there are about a million little sugar ants in the kitchen. I guess they are there keeping the little fricken mouse company. I can't wait till I get rid of that little monster. Yes, it's not nice, but I put poison down to kill the little bastard! I HATE mice!!!!
In fact, I've got to get more because it looks like his little beady eyed relatives have spent some time in the garage too! What an impression I'll be making to the new folks this time around!!! Wish me luck....I've got a few all nighters to get this place in shape for guests!!!


----------



## Spooklights

I'm sorry to hear that, Trishaanne; I hope things calm down for you. 

Roxy; I tried to learn Violin in college, and I was dismayed at how horrible I was at it. You have my respect.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Trish, maybe you should get a couple of the regulars to show up a day early, don aprons, and help you clean house. Hosting 25 guests is a lot of work for one person to take on.

Spooklights, the violin seems to be one of the most difficult instruments to learn how to play well. I've been playing for something like 40 years and still have a ways to go


----------



## morbidmike

Roxy you need to goto the Charlie Dannial's school of fiddl'n hahahahahaah


----------



## Dark Angel 27

trishaanne said:


> Yes, it's not nice, but I put poison down to kill the little bastard! I HATE mice!!!!
> In fact, I've got to get more because it looks like his little beady eyed relatives have spent some time in the garage too! What an impression I'll be making to the new folks this time around!!! Wish me luck....I've got a few all nighters to get this place in shape for guests!!!


ask creepster. he'd probably love to set them on fire...or the house...hmm.. maybe not such a great idea.just kidding...or am I?:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

FIRE makes everything CLEAN!!!!!! Pay for one room...and I will throw in the rest of the dwelling for FREE...thats right folks you heard me..FREE!


----------



## morbidmike

I like the price of free .....now thats a deal better than the shamWOW


----------



## debbie5

Dont use mouse poison if u have a pet who might find said dead mouse and eat it. 

Oh Trish...sounds like u need Calgon! And a whiskey...


----------



## Devils Chariot

debbie5's constant mention of whiseky makes me think we'd be good friends.


----------



## debbie5

I love whiskey..it just doesn't love me. Much....can only drink a little bit but it's so YUM.


----------



## Vlad

I told you Pattie, start up the snow blower and run it thru the garage, lol.


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 18th is....
* Go Fishing Day
* National Splurge Day
* International Panic Day
* Work at Home Fathers Day


----------



## Spooky1

I wish I could splurge and go fishing today.


----------



## debbie5

Spooky- when I was working a hi stress job, there would come a perfect spring/summer day..I would call in to work "sick"..grab a sandwich, sand chair, bottle of water, sunscreen, hat , book & fishing gear & head out to my fav lil glacial lake. Sit there all day..no phone...no kids..no noise..just the wind thru the trees and the loons. Perfect. Sometimes, it's all worth it. 

Damn, wish I could do that now on my job....


----------



## Death's Door

debbie5 said:


> Spooky- when I was working a hi stress job, there would come a perfect spring/summer day..I would call in to work "sick"..grab a sandwich, sand chair, bottle of water, sunscreen, hat , book & fishing gear & head out to my fav lil glacial lake. Sit there all day..no phone...no kids..no noise..just the wind thru the trees and the loons. Perfect. Sometimes, it's all worth it.
> 
> Damn, wish I could do that now on my job....


With the weather in the mid 80's and sunny, it was very tough not calling out today. I still don't know why I didn't - I have 28 days to use for this year. Seriously, what the hell is wrong with me.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> Spooky- when I was working a hi stress job, there would come a perfect spring/summer day..I would call in to work "sick"..grab a sandwich, sand chair, bottle of water, sunscreen, hat , book & fishing gear & head out to my fav lil glacial lake. Sit there all day..no phone...no kids..no noise..just the wind thru the trees and the loons. Perfect. Sometimes, it's all worth it.
> 
> Damn, wish I could do that now on my job....


I go out in my kayak to fish in the lakes around here. It can be so peaceful out on the water. I enjoy paddling around, so I don't even mind if I don't catch anything. Works been real busy and next week we have two guys out on vacation from the lab, so no fishing for me next week.

These are pics from 2004

Summer2004038 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Summer2004036 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Summer2004032 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

My boss' dog is asleep with her head under a chair and snoring loudly in my office. My dog is sleeping in the doorway on the hardwood floor. There is a comfy dog bed in the corner neither one has any interest in at the moment. If either of them was a cat, that bed would be in use.


----------



## Spooklights

Now I'm jealous; I wish I could bring my dogs to work.


----------



## The Creepster

Money for money is money......


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of fish, here's an ear worm song:


----------



## Dark Star

The Creepster said:


> Money for money is money......


But do you get money for that?


----------



## The Creepster

I really hate..........


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> I really hate..........


...laughing so hard that milk comes out your nose?

...getting poked in the eye with a sharp stick?

....going to the bathroom in the middle of the night and forgetting that the seat is down?

:googly::jol:


----------



## The Creepster

filling in the BLANKS!


----------



## Dark Star

Isn't age of electronics wonderful????


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> My boss' dog is asleep with her head under a chair and snoring loudly in my office. My dog is sleeping in the doorway on the hardwood floor. There is a comfy dog bed in the corner neither one has any interest in at the moment. If either of them was a cat, that bed would be in use.


Roxy, after I got Frank (my cat) I went out and bought him a nice wicker basket and a bath towel to put in it. To date I have seen him in it four times.
Cats sleep where thier mod takes them. Frank sleeps on my bed, my desk, my chair in the living room, the bed in the spare room, and even in the pet carrier I left on the spare bed with the grate open so he would be use to it if it was needed. But in that very nice classical wicker basket with a fluffy towel in the bottom, noooooooo. It's a cat thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> filling in the BLANKS!


That's why I did it for you, 'cause I'm thoughtful that way:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

somebody took my orange paint!


----------



## Spooky1

I think Roxy and Creepster have created a new game.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Wait. Where are you going? I was going to make Espresso.


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> somebody took my orange paint!


I was wondering why Creepsters house was orange. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Wait. Where are you going? I was going to make Espresso.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I think Roxy and Creepster have created a new game.


Nah, it would be like the old "Finish My Sentence" game


----------



## scareme

After seeing my Halloween pictures from last year, my brother-in-law decided it looked like our house was the place to be for Halloween this year. (I'm so pleased.) My sister called this week to say they had asked for Mon. after Halloween off. Since in the past when Halloween falls on a Sun., it is moved to Sat., here in OKcity, I thought I'd better call and find out about this year. After a couple of calls I was transfered to the Mayor's office and talked to one of his sectaries. I explained the story to her and she said that hadn't been decided yet. She put me on hold while she made several calls. She came back on the line and stated "These things are always planned six months out by a committee, but this year they decided to leave it up to the Mayor." She said he was out of the office, but she would leave a request on his desk for when he got back and and she would mark it top priorty. (Halloween, top priorty in OKcity, way to go!) I said it was big on my list, but I knew not everybody feels that way about it. She said she too loved Halloween, and people needed time to plan events and apply for licences. I got a call the next morning saying Halloween would indeed be on Sat.. But that every towns mayor would have to decide on which night they would allow trick ot treating. If things work out for the kids around here they might be able to go TOTing on a couple of nights by their parents driving 15 minutes in any direction. But what I can't believe is Halloween being considered top priority by someone in the mayors office, in the heart of the bible belt. Way to go Halloween.


----------



## morbidmike

they call me bad company bad bad company


----------



## Draik41895

I think I'll learn German now


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Anybody wanna mow my lawn?


----------



## Draik41895

ten bucks, its done!


----------



## Dark Star

Hey I will mow it for $5


----------



## The Creepster

Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words Words


----------



## Draik41895

Dark Star said:


> Hey I will mow it for $5


I was gonna say that, but I need money


----------



## Devils Chariot

Johnny Thunder said:


> Anybody wanna mow my lawn?


Will you make me lemonade?


----------



## trishaanne

So, today I'm cleaning, trying to get ready for the haunters tomorrow and there is a very busy 2 year old "helping". Thank goodness my son was off today, because he was cleaning all of his crap out of the family room and took Katelyn downstairs to help him. Since he had just made a cake for a friends kids graduation last night, all the cake decorating stuff was still downstairs. Katie comes up and asks me for the rolling pin so she can make a cake for me. After I tell her NO, she goes back downstairs, turns to look at me and tells me, "I'm helping Uncle Matt...if you need me grandma, just leave a message!!!!!" WTF?


----------



## morbidmike

sounds like a disappointed 2 yr old with a biggggg attitude LOL talk to da hand granny!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol Pattie....priceless!!!


----------



## scareme

trishaanne said:


> So, today I'm cleaning, trying to get ready for the haunters tomorrow and there is a very busy 2 year old "helping". Thank goodness my son was off today, because he was cleaning all of his crap out of the family room and took Katelyn downstairs to help him. Since he had just made a cake for a friends kids graduation last night, all the cake decorating stuff was still downstairs. Katie comes up and asks me for the rolling pin so she can make a cake for me. After I tell her NO, she goes back downstairs, turns to look at me and tells me, "I'm helping Uncle Matt...if you need me grandma, just leave a message!!!!!" WTF?


When my mom used to watch various grandchildren, and they would do or say cute things like that, she would write it down in a notebook she had. None of us kids knew this,and we found the book while going through things after she died. With all of our kids in their 20's, we didn't rember half of the things, til we read them again. Like FE said, priceless.


----------



## morbidmike

I'm watching I carley... I psycho ..Is this how it ends for me bored to death!!!! all I need now is 20 or 30 cats to complete the picture... please excuse me while attach this lamp cord to something high up!!!


----------



## MommaMoose

Please tell me that the TV is being held hostage by a tweenager! I have seen that show and wanted to gouge my eyes out!


----------



## trishaanne

There is nothing suitable for kids anymore on TV. Back in the day we had Bugs Bunny, Flintstones, etc. What do kids have today...spongebob, i carly, phineas and ferb....all of which are EXTREMELY annoying. If the kids are having some down time we turn on Wonder pets, backyardigans (at least they use their imaginations on that show), or dora and diego and maybe sesame street. I try to keep them outside looking for bugs and learning about stuff instead of just sitting around. Of course, there are days......lol.


----------



## morbidmike

yes my 11 yr old daughter the commander of the remote


----------



## Dark Star

Can I help you find a cord Mike? ......I have seen the show....LOL


----------



## My CReePY Garage

We turned our cable off. Kids shows are sassy and who's kissing who and crap. Kids will get all that eventually so I don't see cramming it on them now. Plus, it was $100 a month


----------



## morbidmike

yes it all started with Jan Brady the lil hoochie........you never saw Beaver Cleaver kiss anyone or Wally


----------



## Draik41895

lol, I was watching a bunch of andy griffith today, thats always good.I hope they follow through with this Mortal Kombat Rebirth thing


----------



## Spooky1

Kids need to watch wholesome shows like Venture Brothers, South Park and Family Guy.


----------



## nixie

I agree, children's programing has turned to absolute crap in the past 10 years or so. It seems like tv is full of role models telling girls to be super sassy, boys to be apathetic, and everyone to grow up WAY too fast. There are exeptions, but once you leave the preschool show sector, they're far and few between. I'm trying not to hop on my soap box here... I find that the DVR comes in handy. I record things that I think are worth while, and my littlest ones only watch from that list. Plus, once their show is done, it's done. No getting wrapped up in the next show, and the next... which used to go on all day in my house.


----------



## pyro

awwwww off to a yard sale,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,a halloween one, nothing but halloween related stuff


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 19th is....
* World Sauntering Day
* National Martini Day
* Hollerin' Contest Day


----------



## The Creepster

if you blend food then you too can have a BowFlex body.....


----------



## nixie

pyro said:


> awwwww off to a yard sale,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,a halloween one, nothing but halloween related stuff


Aww, take me with you...................


----------



## morbidmike

almost time for the beer drinking to begin!!!!! cook out at the brother inlaws yee hawww!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Neighbors having a noise party. Pounding music is not helping my headache. It's hard not to let my inner Creepster loose to wreak havoc


----------



## debbie5

Itchy.


----------



## morbidmike

ok back from party ... I left with 2 cigars 12 beers 1 wife and 1 child I got back home with 0 cigars 0 beer's and 1 wife and 3 children some how if you cary the remainder and divide by 3 I now have 2 more children than I left with GOSH I HATE MATH!!!! and who the hell are these kids ohhh my nephews ok it's all good


----------



## Bone Dancer

So Mike, if you go to four more parties during the next five days traveling at 5mph faster each time and leaving before 1am, how may cigars, beers, wives, and childern will you have? Show all your work and round up to the next whole number all results that are greater then one half the total.


----------



## morbidmike

4x5x sq route of avg speed - beer/cigars x that by #of wives and children that ='s .......mike dead in coffin showing from 10 am to 10:15 am drive him in back of rusty pickup and drop box in hole and shovel dirt repeat as necessary until hole is filled


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 20th is....
* Father's Day
* Ice Cream Soda Day


----------



## debbie5

Tomorrow is 1st day of summer, or as it's known in my house YAY! We Have Ice Cream For Dinner! Day.


----------



## trishaanne

SO, it's 93 degrees, 90% humidity and we're out in the back yard cleaning up from yesterdays make and take. Our clients cancelled for tonight (YAY) and it's time for a nice relaxing afternoon. What to do? Decided to go swimming and the pool water is really nice. Relaxing in the water and then WHAMMO.....here comes Bella. Nothing like an 85 pound dog flying off the patio and hitting you square in the chest as you're coming up from a dive. She did this last year and she was MUCH lighter!!!!! At least one of us got some exercise..lol. Now it's almost time to make Kenny his Father's Day dinner....corn on the cob, salad, lobster, shrimp, catfish, scallops and soft shell crabs!!!


----------



## morbidmike

mmmmmmmmmmmmm I wanna be kenny


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, lobster, shrimp, catfish, scallops - I wanna be Kenny, too


----------



## trishaanne

Dinner was FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooklights

morbid mike said:


> ok back from party ... I left with 2 cigars 12 beers 1 wife and 1 child I got back home with 0 cigars 0 beer's and 1 wife and 3 children some how if you cary the remainder and divide by 3 I now have 2 more children than I left with GOSH I HATE MATH!!!! and who the hell are these kids ohhh my nephews ok it's all good


That reminds me of a shirt my Mom used to have. It says "Who are all these kids, and why are they calling me Mom?"


----------



## scareme

Today is the 117 year anniversary day of Lizzie Borden's acquittal.


----------



## debbie5

Okay- I need suggestions. My neice is havng her wedding shower...its a "Time of Day" shower....each person is assigned a time of day & needs to bring things for that time. My time is 10 pm. I immediately thought naughty thoughts, but cant go there...so far, all I have is a yummy chocolate scented soy candle...what else? pillows?? I dont even know how much people spend on showers these days! She has a head board on her registry- but theat seems like too huge of a gift..maybe some night stand lights?? set of good sheets (too $$?)THE BIBLE?? LOL...


----------



## Zurgh

Yay! Fathers Day! I got NOTHING & expected the same!!! The only way I found out, was I went on-line & saw Google spelled out in ties & said "What, is it fathers day or something..." to wit my youngest cloneling/Goon/spawn replies 'happy fathers day' coursed by every one else 1/10th heartedly!!! WOW! I was impressed! I put no stock or value in such made-up "holidays".... But, yet, I am Both Good-cop & Bad-cop... & the kiddies/spawn/Goons always say "Dad, Your the coolest!!!"...WTF??? Bah!!! I must be doing something OK...:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Happy belated Father's Day to Zurgh (and all the other Supermen). And Happy Father'
s Day to all the single moms.


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 21st is....
* Go Skateboarding Day
* International T-Shirt Day
* Ride to Work 
* Summer solstice


----------



## Evil Queen

Summer Solstice = Dancing nekkid under the moon.


----------



## Spooky1

scareme said:


> Today is the 117 year anniversary day of Lizzie Borden's acquittal.


Was Johnny Cochran her lawyer? :googly:

If the axe don't fit you must acquit.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Okay- I need suggestions. My neice is havng her wedding shower...its a "Time of Day" shower....each person is assigned a time of day & needs to bring things for that time. My time is 10 pm. I immediately thought naughty thoughts, but cant go there...so far, all I have is a yummy chocolate scented soy candle...what else? pillows?? I dont even know how much people spend on showers these days! She has a head board on her registry- but theat seems like too huge of a gift..maybe some night stand lights?? set of good sheets (too $$?)THE BIBLE?? LOL...


LOL, this is why I avoid showers like the plague. They're an archaic holdover from the time when young couples genuinely had nothing to start their married lives with

How about a good book and a small bottle of liquor as a nightcap to go along with the scented candle for 10PM? Perhaps some lavender scented bath salts if she's the type to take a warm bath before bed.


----------



## morbidmike

oh no I think spooky has amnesia or rapid memory loss


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> ......My time is 10 pm. I immediately thought naughty thoughts, but cant go there...so far, all I have is a yummy chocolate scented soy candle...what else? pillows?? I dont even know how much people spend on showers these days! She has a head board on her registry- but theat seems like too huge of a gift..maybe some night stand lights?? set of good sheets (too $$?)THE BIBLE?? LOL...


A bottle of wine, candles and a bottle of aspirin to take care of that "Not tonight.....I have a headache" thing.


----------



## The Creepster

A cheese log always says I love you.........


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Zurgh said:


> Yay! Fathers Day! I got NOTHING & expected the same!!! The only way I found out, was I went on-line & saw Google spelled out in ties & said "What, is it fathers day or something..." to wit my youngest cloneling/Goon/spawn replies 'happy fathers day' coursed by every one else 1/10th heartedly!!! WOW! I was impressed! I put no stock or value in such made-up "holidays".... But, yet, I am Both Good-cop & Bad-cop... & the kiddies/spawn/Goons always say "Dad, Your the coolest!!!"...WTF??? Bah!!! I must be doing something OK...:googly:


Happy Belated father's day to you Zurgh!

as for me i spent father's day up in pentwater with my dad and siblings playing with a gun at the shooting range. I'm a pretty good shot as it turns out.

we also had a small cookout afterwards.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

just woke up about an hour ago...not sure what i'll do today. might go swimming, or ask to be dropped off at the mall. the party city is right next to it....wonder what autumn merchandice they have. i do have a little money to burn...

See you all later!


----------



## Spooklights

debbie5 said:


> Okay- I need suggestions. My neice is havng her wedding shower...its a "Time of Day" shower....each person is assigned a time of day & needs to bring things for that time. My time is 10 pm. I immediately thought naughty thoughts, but cant go there...so far, all I have is a yummy chocolate scented soy candle...what else? pillows?? I dont even know how much people spend on showers these days! She has a head board on her registry- but theat seems like too huge of a gift..maybe some night stand lights?? set of good sheets (too $$?)THE BIBLE?? LOL...


I see that you already got some suggestions, but how about a pair of earplugs....for when the spouse starts snoring.


----------



## morbidmike

dang Dremel tool I'm using the little sanding bit and it gets hot and the rubber gets soft and off goes the little sanding tube , they need to make a haunter one thats indestructible under any application


----------



## Ms. Wicked

debbie5 said:


> Okay- I need suggestions. My neice is havng her wedding shower...its a "Time of Day" shower....each person is assigned a time of day & needs to bring things for that time. My time is 10 pm. I immediately thought naughty thoughts, but cant go there...so far, all I have is a yummy chocolate scented soy candle...what else? pillows?? I dont even know how much people spend on showers these days! She has a head board on her registry- but theat seems like too huge of a gift..maybe some night stand lights?? set of good sheets (too $$?)THE BIBLE?? LOL...


Wedding Shower? 10:00 pm.?

That's easy: lingerie! Even if she has something new for her wedding night, she'll probably enjoy something else for the honeymoon!


----------



## debbie5

The Creepster said:


> A cheese log always says I love you.........


Most people WASH, Creep....


----------



## debbie5

TY for suggestions!!


----------



## morbidmike

who is TY?? LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

(TY = thank you)


----------



## Dark Star

morbid mike said:


> who is TY?? LOL


Mike gumdrop, did you just....LOL??????


----------



## morbidmike

OMG like I did LOL like thats kooky


----------



## scareme

I was thinking of Haunti this weekend, envying her for being at Hearsecon. Sat. night hubby and I, daughter and bf, and his parents were at a club. The music was kind of loud, so everyone had to lean into the table to hear what the others were saying. The talk turned to cars and I mentioned I would love to get a vintage hearse. "Horse?" Mrs. asked. "No hearse" I yelled. BF, mom, and dad all literally, sat up straight and pushed their chairs away from the table. Brit and Rick gave me the evil eye. It's so hard making conversation with "normal people". I guess they won't be coming over for Halloween this year.


----------



## My CReePY Garage

Its like having a truck with a camper shell. That's the line I tried on my wife anyway.
"Someday I will have one (insert evil laugh)!!!"


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> BF, mom, and dad all literally, sat up straight and pushed their chairs away from the table. Brit and Rick gave me the evil eye. It's so hard making conversation with "normal people". I guess they won't be coming over for Halloween this year.


Don't feel bad scareme. I've never been normal, I came into this world butt first, rode in the short bus and spent the majority of my school years in special ed, the people at build-a-bear know me on a first name basis and I can only strike up any talk of halloween with the people at goodwill, and Party City during halloween. If it weren't for the strange ghouls and girls on this site, I'd have nobody to talk to.  :lolkin:


----------



## The Creepster

So I wonder if smelling salts are considered a seasoning?


----------



## morbidmike

we should try it on roasted eel at the next family BBQ


----------



## Joiseygal

The Creepster said:


> So I wonder if smelling salts are considered a seasoning?


Yes smelling salt and pepper spray is always a good seasoning alternative for anyone's dinner table.


----------



## debbie5

lol


----------



## Dark Angel 27

had some luck today. there's a pottery barn at the local mall up here. i found a very nice bisque of a tea set. it has three parts and they all stack up on each other and it will only cost me $23 plus the studio fee of which they took down prices for this month.

now i just need to find a good theme for it


----------



## debbie5

I wish I had some of those L'Eggs eggs from the 70's. They were neat. AND they remind me of the carbuncles on Creepster's back....


----------



## Ghostess

One of my friends posted on her FB status that she just learned that being a "ginger" is a genetic mutation. So, I'm like - wait, I'm sleeping with a mutant??? That's so X-men.


----------



## morbidmike

this morning at 130 am I wake up to sirens..... I turn on the lap top and goto weather .....the weatherman is frantic saying get to your basements ....I guess they spotted a funnel cloud by menards which is 7 blocks from my house ..... it didnt hit the ground so is all well here menards is ok and my props are ok!!


----------



## scareme

Good to hear you're safe Mike. That's a heck of a way to start your day.


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 22nd is....
* America's Kids Day
* International Day of Radiant Peace
* Chocolate Eclair Day


----------



## Evil Queen

A chocolate eclair would make me radiantly peaceful.


----------



## Spooky1

Mike, glad to hear you and your props are safe & sound.


----------



## morbidmike

YAY just went to an interview for bathfitters this is the perfect job the faster you work the more you get paid avg installer makes 45,000 per yr the best installer in NJ makes 125,000 per yr AWESOME!!!! show me the money WOOT!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I hope you get the job Mike!


----------



## morbidmike

me too for the sake of my starving almost homeless prop's


----------



## Death's Door

Glad you and your props are safe and sound. By the way, is the family OK too? 

Hope you get the job!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

weird thing the dogs cant wait to get in the basement on any other occasion till last night I was chasing them around the house and had one heck of a time getting them down there


----------



## Dark Angel 27

lol. it stormed last night and Molly, my family's german shephard is afraid of thunderstorms and was freaking out, so i spent almost at least a good hour trying to get her to calm down. lots of fun.

glad to hear your props are safe mike, good luck on the job interview!


----------



## debbie5

Still itchy.


----------



## Spooky1

Good luck Mike, hope you get the job!


----------



## Dark Star

Yay!! cupcake....Good luck!!!


----------



## Death's Door

debbie5 said:


> Still itchy.


What's got ya itching?


----------



## morbidmike

why do you get weird look's at goodwill when you tell them the clothes your buying are for HALLOWEEN props??? I got a new dremmel bit at menards too 9 bucks a little diamond grinder bit it's supposed to cut or shape anything well we will see in just a few minutes .....or it will go back and grind the eyeballs outta the associate that recommended it WORD UP!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Da Weiner said:


> What's got ya itching?


I don't think we want to know the answer:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

Use soap.....


----------



## debbie5

I dunno...it's not dry skin, food, soap or conditioner or laundry detergent. No cooties either. I think I'm allergic to myself. Itchy.

Maybe I'm molting my skin?? (Hissssssssssssssssssssss...)


----------



## morbidmike

I've decided I'm going to love monster mudd no matter what I just did the sleve's on DIO and they turned out good now if they dry the way I want we shall see!!!!


DEBBIE'S GOT COOTIE'S NA NA NANA NA !!!!


----------



## debbie5

Mike has scabies..and rabies...stick your head in gravy..wash it out with bubble gum and send it to the Navy!!

neener neener neener ...phhtt!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

This adult exchange D) reminds me of a song we used to sing when I was in second grade. Words were:

Kindergarten babies, born in the gravy
First grade tots
Second grade angels
Third grade snots

This is the type of stuff I will remember forever, unlike most of what I learned in college:jol:


----------



## The Creepster

I leaned NOTHING except how to give a proper swirly


----------



## debbie5

"Swirly"?? is that something they teach in reform school?? nevah hearduvit.


----------



## The Creepster

OH BOY Time to go get a new pin machine.....Elvira's "Scared Stiff"


----------



## Dark Star

Tilt her one to many times Creep? ....


----------



## The Creepster

Indeed........For my next trick watch me lift this HOUSE


----------



## debbie5

(Said with best Brooklyn accent) Ummm...dis dame don't look like DIS no more...sheez an OLD broad nowadaze.


----------



## morbidmike

man Creepster what a cool game!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i don't even know what to say to that!!! :confusedkin:

went to the pottery barn today and was reminded why i stopped going there. the owner was sitting in the back talking smack about Reba Macantyre. I know yall here probably don't like country music but you gotta admit she's a very classy lady. That kinda pissed me off. :madkin:

then when time came to close up shop, she asked to ring me up early and then all but pushed me out of there. Maybe its just me being a bit too sensitive (the meds can do that to me) but she kinda rubbed me the wrong way. Don't know if I'll be painting there anymore.


----------



## morbidmike

todays forcast storms followed by storms followed by rain with the possibility of storms


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 23rs is....
* Public Service Day
* National Pink Day


----------



## trishaanne

I wish we were getting some rain and thunder storms. It hasn't rained here in more than 3 weeks. My grass is turning to straw! They keep saying storms but so far...nothing! 

Having a yard sale this weekend to try to get rid of alot of this crap before we start packing stuff up to "stage" the house. I hope it's a nice weekend.


----------



## scareme

Dark Angel 27 said:


> i don't even know what to say to that!!! :confusedkin:
> 
> went to the pottery barn today and was reminded why i stopped going there. the owner was sitting in the back talking smack about Reba Macantyre. I know yall here probably don't like country music but you gotta admit she's a very classy lady. That kinda pissed me off. :madkin:
> 
> then when time came to close up shop, she asked to ring me up early and then all but pushed me out of there. Maybe its just me being a bit too sensitive (the meds can do that to me) but she kinda rubbed me the wrong way. Don't know if I'll be painting there anymore.


Reba McEntire is a very nice lady. I've had the chance to see her a few times when she would come to the Children's Hospital I worked at to visit with the kids. The kids loved her, and a few times, when someone else had to cancel out at the last minute, she would fill in. Love her. She's from about a hour south of here. A girl I worked with went to a wedding down there. As a favor to the bride's family (old friends, I guess) she sang a few songs at the reception. You can't get any nicer than that. If that woman has any problems with her send her up here to OK. We'll set her straight.


----------



## morbidmike

national barf pink day barf wtf??? barf


----------



## debbie5

Accept your feminine side, Mike...you look great in a pink apron.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I don't like to wear pink... it's too "little girl" for somebody my age.


----------



## morbidmike

I have no feminine side you doo doo head cootie queen ...what the french toast


----------



## morbidmike

muhahahahaahahahahhahaha


----------



## Spooky1

Dark Angel 27 said:


> [
> went to the pottery barn today and was reminded why i stopped going there. the owner was sitting in the back talking smack about Reba Macantyre. I know yall here probably don't like country music but you gotta admit she's a very classy lady. That kinda pissed me off. :madkin:


How can someone talk smack about Reba. I loved her in Tremors.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> June 23rs is....
> * Public Service Day
> * National Pink Day


Today is also Take Your Dog to Work Day. I take my dog to work every day - woot!

I hate pink.


----------



## Evil Queen

This is as close to pink as I get.


----------



## morbidmike

AHHHHHHHHHH my eye's stop that!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Pink, Pink, Pink!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, that's more of a fuschia, Evil Queen, which is okay because it's pink with attitude:jol:


----------



## morbidmike

NEW TOPIC PLEASE!!!! how about them Cubbie's???


----------



## Spooky1

Mike, you want the Cubs to wear Pink?


----------



## Death's Door

trishaanne said:


> I wish we were getting some rain and thunder storms. It hasn't rained here in more than 3 weeks. My grass is turning to straw! They keep saying storms but so far...nothing!


I hear ya - we definitely need the rain. Around 6 p.m. last night the sky got dark, heard thunder, had a few drops of rain (just a few), and it cleared up - all within 15 minutes. I don't even want to look at the water bill when it comes in. I think I just might write on it, "Return To Sender" when it comes in.


----------



## morbidmike

LOL Da Weiner..........we got 3.5 inches in 1 hr the other day!!! and more rain today and were having T storms roll in now


----------



## The Creepster

test the limits......445 lbs on the bar.....time for PAIN!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Make sure all the kitties are there to spot you, Creep.


----------



## morbidmike

445 beer's on the bar count me in!!!!


----------



## Dark Star

LOL

There you go Mike!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Da Weiner said:


> I hear ya - we definitely need the rain. Around 6 p.m. last night the sky got dark, heard thunder, had a few drops of rain (just a few), and it cleared up - all within 15 minutes. I don't even want to look at the water bill when it comes in. I think I just might write on it, "Return To Sender" when it comes in.


Most of the storms here lately have missed us too (or near misses) . We had a lot of thunder & lightning yesterday evening, but we just got the edge of the storm and it only rained for a couple minutes. We've been having to water most of the plant in the butterfly garden frequently (as well as the pumpkins and tomatoes).


----------



## morbidmike

so.....I just went to the wig store to get some hair for my DIO guy and the Korean guy that owns the store wanted to sell me a wig hahahah he insisted that I need hair he had these 2 afro american ladies rolling on the floor laughing...I told him I want the hair for a halloween prop so he showed me a grey flapper girl style wig I said it's not a dancing with the stars prop it's a over 7 ft tall zombie style prop ,and his eye's got big and jaw dropped ...what??? I said .... he said why you come here we no have halloween hair well any way I got long white hair (that can be styled hummmmm) but it wont be styled so thats my hair store adventure for today!!! LOL he did say I'd look cuter with hair WHATEVER!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, that's a good one, Mike


----------



## Spooky1

I'm sure a wig would go well with that pink apron, Mike.


----------



## The Creepster

445lbs on the bench.. No Problem! WHATS NEXT!!!!!!!!!!! WOOF!

and how solid is your relationship Mike....want to go camping? Since Roxy shows not interest


----------



## morbidmike

hahahahaah your too funny!!!! NOT!!!!! LMAO


----------



## Hauntiholik

I hear banjo music.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Banjo music? NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

I dont hear anything but heavy metal!!!!Five fingered death punch ROCK"S


----------



## Devils Chariot

I don't hear anything but Slayer! (cruising my best of Slayer playlist). KILL KILL KILL!!!


----------



## My CReePY Garage

Just found this.
I put my family in, some prop faces in... lots of fun.
www.starwars.com/starringyou


----------



## The Creepster

Sea BASS RULES! YUM


----------



## debbie5

Did you finish all of that Desitin smoothie I made for you, Creep??


----------



## Dark Angel 27

its been a long day, my sister and her friend was over and that's tiring in itself. ah, the wonderful age of thirteen!


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 24th is....
* Fairy Day
* National Bomb Pop Day
* Swim a Lap Day
* Celebration of the Senses Day
* National Pralines Day
* Museum Comes To Life Day


----------



## Hauntiholik

There's a special place in hell for people who commit credit card fraud  :finger:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> There's a special place in hell for people who commit credit card fraud  :finger:


Sounds as if there's a story behind that, and not a happy one


----------



## morbidmike

yes there is its called prison in the drop the soap section my neighbor got her purse stolen last year from work by the time she noticed it 2.5 hrs later the dude racked up 15,000 bucks at 3 different best buy's it took them about 6 months of red tape and crap to get it cleared up


----------



## The Creepster

All I know for sure is that can't go wrong with cash....lovely , lovely CASH....PAY UP SUCKER


----------



## morbidmike

we all dont have it burried in the back yard protected by aids infested mutated starved and beaten canibal pitbulls like you Oh great creepy one


----------



## The Creepster

Actually....my cash in the yard is protected by the most frightful thing in the world.....pirates


----------



## morbidmike

NOOOOO .........CLOWNS are more scary!!!


----------



## Dark Star

Lets see huge swords?....or big red noses and feet?.......


----------



## morbidmike

they are called cutlass's silly and you can tell a pirate wants to kill you but a clown you''ll never see it coming!!!! mark me words


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morbid mike said:


> yes there is its called prison in the drop the soap section my neighbor got her purse stolen last year from work by the time she noticed it 2.5 hrs later the dude racked up 15,000 bucks at 3 different best buy's it took them about 6 months of red tape and crap to get it cleared up


this is one of those times i can say that i know exactly what your talking about. i had someone steal my identity and i didn't know about it till i tried to get my first cellphone. it turnes out that whomever took it bought three cellphones and then never paid them off. we have no idea who took it and now my credit is shot to hell. one of them was bought through T-Moble. they won't do crap about it and neither will the police. I can't even get a target red card because of that arse hole:finger:


----------



## morbidmike

they found the guy that stole the cc by checkout lane camera's good break for them once they had evidence they were able to catch him with the parkinglot cams they were able to enhance his lic plate ....NOTE: do not park by the front door while using a stolen credit card


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Sounds as if there's a story behind that, and not a happy one


Nope not a good time.
The $1000's of crap was bought online so there's no ID check. I wonder if the dumb a$$ used their own address for shipping all of the stuff. The only thing that flagged it was the Hot Topic order - I already have an online account with them and the billing info didn't match up with my account. The countless other website orders went merrily through.


----------



## morbidmike

sorry to hear of your troubles Haunti why does bad crap happen to good people???


----------



## RoxyBlue

That just sucks, Haunti. I hate seeing something like that happen to anyone.


----------



## Joiseygal

Haunti doesn't the credit card company insure you for that, so it won't come out of your pocket? Sorry to hear that this happened!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Joiseygal said:


> Haunti doesn't the credit card company insure you for that, so it won't come out of your pocket? Sorry to hear that this happened!


Yeah, but I think I have to pay for $50 of it  and they cover the rest.


----------



## Death's Door

Hauntiholik said:


> Nope not a good time.
> The $1000's of crap was bought online so there's no ID check. I wonder if the dumb a$$ used their own address for shipping all of the stuff. The only thing that flagged it was the Hot Topic order - I already have an online account with them and the billing info didn't match up with my account. The countless other website orders went merrily through.


Holy sh*t! I'm sorry to hear about that Haunti. That definitely sucks.

We had a situation where Discover card called my hubby one night and asked us why he hadn't activated of new credit card with a limit of $5,000 yet. He looked at me as if I applied and I said no. Apparently someone filled out the application with his SS# and applied for the Discover CC in his name. It happened around the same time one of his relatives was having his drug relapse (My hubby had worked with him when dumass was off drugs and was starting a new business and needed hubby's SS# for the paychecks). The dumass didn't realize that our address was in the system and the CC was sent to our house.

I'm assuming that when I received it in the mail, I just shredded it. I do that almost everyday because we receive them on a daily basis. That was a close call but with what you're going through, I didn't have the pain-in-the-ass pleasure of having to deal with the butthole actually getting the card and racking up for his drug use. Again, I feel for anyone who has to go through this crap.


----------



## trishaanne

So sorry to hear of that Haunti. If they had stolen my card they wouldn't even be able to buy gum with the amount that I have left on there. I hope you're covered for the losses.

Today it's one of the hottest days of the year here and of course, 3 days ago the central air breaks down. The repair guy was here and, well, the funeral service for the unit will be this evening. It's going to cost over $4,000 to replace it, which is NOT going to happen, since all that's in the bank account is cobwebs! This sucks!


----------



## scareme

Haunti, sorry to hear about that. It just sucks. I just bought something on line, fingers crossed.
trishaane, I don't know how you'll be able to do with an ac. Morgage the kids if you have to.


----------



## The Creepster

This one time...oh wait thats right, I don't care......


----------



## fick209

Oh Haunti, so sorry to hear about that, I hope they can track down and catch the jerk


----------



## fick209

trishaanne said:


> Today it's one of the hottest days of the year here and of course, 3 days ago the central air breaks down. The repair guy was here and, well, the funeral service for the unit will be this evening. It's going to cost over $4,000 to replace it, which is NOT going to happen, since all that's in the bank account is cobwebs! This sucks!


trishaanne - check with your local HVAC contractor and see if they offer any type of financing or monthly payment schedules...we do that for a lot of our customers. Another thing to consider is that this year is the last year that there is a 30% federal tax rebate available for people upgrading or replacing heating and cooling systems. Just make sure it is a 14 SEER or higher or it won't qualify. Also check with your state, for awhile our state was also offering a 30% tax rebate. And some power companies offer rebates. Here in MN it is $400.00 per ton. There is money available, but a lot of people don't know about it.


----------



## morbidmike

The Creepster said:


> This one time...oh wait thats right, I don't care......


that's outta character for you to say something like this LOL


----------



## Spooky1

trishaanne - Sorry to hear about the A/C. It's miserable outside here today, it's hit 100 and is humid too. 

Haunti - I say we hunt down the credit card thieves and put your hearse to good use.:devil::voorhees::ninja::xbones:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Haunti - I say we hunt down the credit card thieves and put your hearse to good use.:devil::voorhees::ninja::xbones:












I'll just work up a good hex.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wonder if it's hot enough to fry an egg on the sidewalk today?


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> I wonder if it's hot enough to fry an egg on the sidewalk today?


I don't know about the side walk but I did it on top of my car once. I don't suggest it thou, its a messy clean up. If you do want to try it, use some olive oil or something simular first.


----------



## The Creepster

For all those having a bad day.......


----------



## trishaanne

I tried to take the number but it seems to be stuck. Can you please hand it to me?


----------



## Hauntiholik

trishaanne said:


> I tried to take the number but it seems to be stuck. Can you please hand it to me?


----------



## trishaanne

Today just keeps getting better and better. After the repairman came by and darn near killed us with the price to replace the air, hubby had to take our son back to Philadelphia for his follow-up visit from his eye surgery. After waiting 2 hours to be seen, they realized his eye pressure was up over 40 and that they needed to do emergency surgery. They opened the shunt in his eye to drain the pressure and then had to put more fluid in so his eye didn't collapse. Now they are finally on their way home, only to have to turn around and go back at 6:30 AM for another follow up. Can this day PLEASE end!


----------



## morbidmike

damn well you all will be happy to know I had a great day all day to work on my props ......so sorry about your rotten luck please dont send any my way thank you!!!! I surly have had my fair share and I dont want any more


----------



## Dark Star

OK......115 is hot enough.....


----------



## Goblin

Dark Star said:


> OK......115 is hot enough.....


It could be worse.....you could have 99% humidity to go with it.


----------



## trishaanne

97 degrees yesterday with 93% humidity. No idea what's in store for today because the weathermen haven't be right in their forecast for the past 3 weeks! Either way, I'm guessing HOT! Looks like my granddaughter and I will be spending the day in the pool again, especially with the air conditioner broken. Nothing else to do since the inside of the house was up over 90 yesterday! Don't want to fry her!


----------



## morbidmike

dang it I actually have to work today like all day drats


----------



## trishaanne

awwwww.....what a shame Mike. I think you should call in sick and pop open a beer..lol


----------



## Evil Queen

Rain?


----------



## Spooky1

Evil Queen said:


> Rain?


I've heard of it, but it doesn't seem to want to come this way recently.


----------



## Death's Door

We got hit with a big storm yesterday. As I was driving home from work yesterday, I couldn't believe all the trees that were down. From what I was told we, we had 75-78 mph winds that came through. First major storm we have in lonnnnnnnnng time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

June 25 is:

Log Cabin Day 
National Catfish Day


----------



## The Creepster

Its going to be.....BLAST FURNACE HOT......what to do....I know, go for a run...then LIFT.....


----------



## Spooky1

Not as hot and humid here today, but what does it matter, I'm stuck inside here at work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Something cool to watch on a hot day:


----------



## morbidmike

yaaaay i got a break before the next job I worked 3.5 hrs and made 300 bucks minus 26 bucks in material not too shabby I must say since I quoted him 200 bucks CHA CHING!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thank you so much for posting that roxy. it cheered me up..but that poor cat! LMAO

congrats mike on the job.

im just chilling out listening to music on my mp3. i've still working on music for my set up this year. found one that i like so far (other then the background music provided by midnight syndicate's 'vampyre'


----------



## morbidmike

damn a flying demon pooped on my truck


----------



## Dark Star

morbid mike said:


> damn a flying demon pooped on my truck


Hit him with a brick!!!


----------



## morbidmike

that is against the demon cruelty act of 1771


----------



## Dark Star

Not if you do it quick and put him in the trunk!!!


----------



## morbidmike

ummmm it's a truck silly NO TRUNK just a bed OOOOOOOOOOOOh yeah


----------



## GothicCandle

After about 5 years of faithful service, plus about 4 years of pure trouble and annoyance my XP computers(both) have at last died, for good. I'm hoping to get a windows 7 in august. Until then I must put up with the little bit of computer time I can get at the library. Anyone want to join me in a computer bashing? Bring your baseball bats!


----------



## nixie

GC- sorry to hear about you computers, that sucks.


----------



## Devils Chariot

GothicCandle said:


> After about 5 years of faithful service, plus about 4 years of pure trouble and annoyance my XP computers(both) have at last died, for good. I'm hoping to get a windows 7 in august. Until then I must put up with the little bit of computer time I can get at the library. Anyone want to join me in a computer bashing? Bring your baseball bats!


As a mac user all my life, I like windows 7. Its pretty darn good. I run it on my MAC and PCs.

Sorry to hear about your troubles. Hope you get up and running soon!


----------



## Palehorse

I am thinking....how the hell am I gonna get this all done before October!!!!!:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

When I get to October, all that is done is done. The rest is placed on next years list. Problem solved. Really it's a combination of that and trying not to get to many projects lined up. Also, standing outdoors during the nite and screaming helps releave the stress. About 3am works best.


----------



## debbie5

Seriously- what did people DO to deal with this heat before air conditioning?? say it's 1885...women wore long skirts, long sleeves...WTH!!?? My house was built in 1917 and it has no attic or crawl space and it get SO HOT upstairs...and old lady stopped by once who used to live here in the 30's and says they used to sleep in the living room all summer...WHAT!?


----------



## morbidmike

long sleeves keep you cooler thay stay damp with sweat and the moistuer keeps your skin cooler plus you dont get COOTIES that way Debbie!!!! muhahahaahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 26th is....
* Beauticians Day
* National Chocolate Pudding Day


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GothicCandle said:


> After about 5 years of faithful service, plus about 4 years of pure trouble and annoyance my XP computers(both) have at last died, for good. I'm hoping to get a windows 7 in august. Until then I must put up with the little bit of computer time I can get at the library. Anyone want to join me in a computer bashing? Bring your baseball bats!


nah, i find that chainsaws work better then baseball bats :lolkin:

its yet another long day today. next week i hope to get to grand rapids. but for today, it's house work. (which seems to defeat the purpose of vacationing)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Three day weekend and nothing really pressing to do - woot!:jol:


----------



## The Creepster

Where has peoples sense of humor gone........I thought it was funny seeing someone getting run over at a cross walk.........


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 27th is....
* Sunglasses Day
* National Orange Blossom Day
* Log Cabin Day


----------



## The Creepster

Time to go and do something...but what....I know


----------



## morbidmike

speed limit sign's do not limit your speed they are more like suggestion markers


----------



## My CReePY Garage

GothicCandle said:


> After about 5 years of faithful service, plus about 4 years of pure trouble and annoyance my XP computers(both) have at last died, for good. I'm hoping to get a windows 7 in august. Until then I must put up with the little bit of computer time I can get at the library. Anyone want to join me in a computer bashing? Bring your baseball bats!


Are you going to go all 'Office Space' on it?


----------



## Spooky1

Way too hot to do anything outside today.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Rainy and 72 here Spooky. Guess no yard work today, o-well guess I will have to go to the shop and tinker with my prop projects.


----------



## trishaanne

95 flippin degrees, 90% humidity, no rain in sight EVER! Too hot to sit outside in the pool and too hot to sit in here with no air conditioning. Guess it'e a perfect day to be cranky...lol. OK, not my style...guess I'll have to go jump in the pool after all....the poor dog is begging for a swim.


----------



## Draik41895

grrr...I wanna go back to camp...


----------



## The Creepster

I hope that they find my finger soon......I need that to point and stuff


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry Creep I needed to borrow it for a minute.


----------



## hedg12

The Creepster said:


> I hope that they find my finger soon......I need that to point and stuff


You get used to not having those missing body parts. I lost my mind years ago - don't miss it a bit.


----------



## debbie5

Where exactly do you want to stuff it??


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 28th is....
* Insurance Awareness Day
* Paul Bunyan Day
* Please Take My Children to Work Day

Happy birthday Mel Brooks!


----------



## The Creepster

I woke up and had teeth marks on my biceps......someone is obviously asking for a beating


----------



## Death's Door

Gonna be another hot one today. Spent all afternoon in the pool yesterday. The weatherman is guessing (yes, I saying guessing because that's all they do!) that we are going to have a thunderstorm late in the afternoon. Definitely need the rain - my grass has turned to straw and even the weeds are dying.


----------



## morbidmike

I was just whistling to a cardinal outside the window we had a grand ole conversation ....now where is my pellet gun????


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Had a great weekend pool party here with my cousins and their families... so today I'm just vegging out.

And mike, shame on you!!! NOT a cardinal!


----------



## fick209

Well, I just had myself a crazy fun 20 minutes at the office. On nice days like today when no need to have a/c running, I just leave the front doors open and the dog goes in and out as he pleases, just found out why I won't be doing that anymore. The dog somehow caught himself a striped gopher and carried inside, it was still alive. Next thing I know, the gopher gets away and is running all over the office trying to hide, dog knocking everything over trying to get to it, I'm standing on my desk hoping a customer doesn't walk in. Finally gopher makes a dash for the open door, Sergio right behind him, I immediately shut the door. Now to start cleaning up.


----------



## morbidmike

did the gopher dance like on caddy shack??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could have been worse, Fick - he might have brought in a live skunk


----------



## GothicCandle

My CReePY Garage said:


> Are you going to go all 'Office Space' on it?


if that means im gonna beat it with a baseball bat until it's a a broken mass of plastic and metal, then, probably not, but i want to. lol. My mom probably wont let me in fear of unleashing some radioactive poison...


----------



## Devils Chariot

Oh monday, why are you so boring and slow?


----------



## fick209

RoxyBlue said:


> Could have been worse, Fick - he might have brought in a live skunk


I'm just glad it wasn't a snake

skunks we bump into a couple times each year, forget all those homemade concoctions to get that smell out, a little Summer's Eve does the trick!


----------



## morbidmike

why is it when you put in resume's all over the place they all call at once the temp agency has work for me tomm and the bath fitter wants a 2 nd interview tomm as well but the temp place called first but the bath place the owner is only in for 1 day gosh dammit I really got to try to hit that 2nd interview hummmmmm how fast does cloning work maybe I'll send DIO or the surgeon general to the temp place while I go to the inter view this is the job where you can make 125000 bucks a year and the temp place hell I dont even know what they pay!!!!! a conundrum has arisen I'll see if I cant take a longer lunch hour from the electric place we'll see damn why does this happen 9 weeks of nothing and then 2 people want me to work for them


----------



## Dark Star

It is good to be wanted


----------



## trishaanne

I'd take a long lunch, tell them you already have plans that you can't change, but that you'll work an extra hour later to make up for it. Then go to the interview. Ya never know...this may be the one!


----------



## The Creepster

Thought about thinking which I better think that I thought you know


----------



## morbidmike

I knew you were thinking about a thought you thought of while thinking about another thought am I correct


----------



## pyro

do the 2nd


----------



## nixie

Mike- I'd go with the interview if it were me, possibility of permanent trumps certainly temp. If you need a little quick money in the mean time, maybe you could go do some side work with Thayne. His 2nd in command guy hasn't been showing up latey. If you go for the interview, best of luck! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Dark Star

Creep, Mike.....are you guys just maybe over thinking....thinking?


----------



## debbie5

Stayed overnight in hotel for micro-vacation; got in late at night and realized that a.c. was broken. It sounded like it was working but compressor never kicked in to make air cool. Didnt want to wake child up fiddling with it. Called front desk. Nothing they could do- hotel booked solid. Needless to say I'm now getting a big suite of rooms next time I stay there, all free. Yay! They offered to throw in a suite with a hot tub, but my germaphobia instantly yelled "STAPH INFECTION SOUP!" and declined that one..LOL.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Deb, if your a germaphob how do you manage to stay in a hotel in the first place?


----------



## debbie5

I KNOW, Bone!! ...right? I try really hard to NOT think about what occurred in the hotel, whats in the rug, on the bedspread, the chair...especially the possibility of bedbugs. I keep it a manageable germaphobia, as I don't wanna let my nutsiness stop me from doing things. While my mind is screaming with germ anxiety, I am telling it to shut the hell up. It works for me.


----------



## Zurgh

Hi, All!!! Been gone... Back 4 a bit... Bite.. Bet.. bot? I can't remember, but blood or mint jelly was involved... I think, or was it that whole galactic spasm-thing... Bad Me! I cannot compute! :googly:

Oooo, I remember now! I was tracking Maid-pattern-escape-ologys after the Great Maid-R failure & failed old-school tracking attempts for Creepster, when I learned about the "Cannibal Women from the Avocado Jungle of Death"...WOW!!! It was awesome & I survived with minimal clone replacements!
But, now my primary file is corrupted & must reconfigure the base unit... the center cannot hold, my eyes, they gleam!!! Must wash! 

Creepster... I cannot retrieve the last bunch of escapees... BUT I have Other Maid escapee proofing & tracking services available... Previous tracking funds have been reimbursed to the account... Damn Lions ate my polecats!!!

This message make way more sense in its original japanese-slang!!!! 

Who invented LaserSmurf?!?! BAD Q-cumber22!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

WOW I'm up at 530 am havent seen this time of day in a LONG time I've decided to go to the temp job because I made a commitment and I am a man of word always have been so I'm not gonna change!!!! I'll call the other place today and see what they can do about the interview...the cray thing is the head guy is only gonna be here today and they called me yesterday at 4 pm to set the interview for today like 12 hrs of notice talk about pressed of time..............Zurgh what in tarnations are you talking about I had no Idea you spoke Manderine lololololol


----------



## RoxyBlue

June 29 is:

Camera Day 
Hug Holiday 
Waffle Iron Day 

Take a picture of yourself hugging your waffle iron


----------



## The Creepster

We need to spend money on doing a study on why they do studies on things like 

"Lets see what happens when one is distracted while operating a vehicle"
"Fireworks are possibly a fire hazard"


----------



## Dark Star

"The rodent study at Florida Atlantic University in Boca Raton used $15,551 in stimulus funds to pay for two summer researchers to help gauge how alcohol affects a mouse's motor functions."

Hmmmmmm....I wonder how that came out?


----------



## Death's Door

Dark Star said:


> "The rodent study at Florida Atlantic University in Boca Raton used $15,551 in stimulus funds to pay for two summer researchers to help gauge how alcohol affects a mouse's motor functions."
> 
> Hmmmmmm....I wonder how that came out?


Good question. I wonder how or what technique they used to get the mice to touch their noses with the fingers, recite the alphabet, and walk a straight line.


----------



## morbidmike

well I called the interview I was supposed to goto today and he is making his boss come back from Virginia to do an interview for me I told him I am a man of my word and I already committed to a job and there for I have to fulfill my commitment he says that shows integrity on my part and they respect that whew!!! I thought I blew it I have another interview tomm for an apt maintenance dude and today I found out about a job for the veterans facility/hospital for electrician thats right a government job oh what shall I do???? I guess I'm not as big of an A$$ #*le as I thought I was LOL people like me they really like me


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well, I got my first hot glue burn of the season today.


----------



## Bone Dancer

morbid mike said:


> I guess I'm not as big of an A$$ #*le as I thought I was LOL people like me they really like me


Soooooo Mike, have any of these people seen you in person yet?


----------



## morbidmike

nope that theory may change muhahahahaha


----------



## Devils Chariot

uh oh. My silicone has curdled.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Devils Chariot said:


> uh oh. My silicone has curdled.


Someone must have hexed it:jol::devil:


----------



## debbie5

Spray painted some 2nd hand, homemade tombstones and aged some burlap. At least my famly is consistently disgusted when I do Halloween work no where near Halloween. Ahhhh- I love the smell of spray paint and burlap in the afternoon!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Devils Chariot said:


> uh oh. My silicone has curdled.


I know the feeling. I lost about half a gallon of latex that way.


----------



## debbie5

I put a mouthful of tapioca pudding in my mouth tonight, only to spit it out, as it tasted like sharp cheese. Add to the CURDLED list, my tapioca pudding. WAhh!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morbid mike said:


> I guess I'm not as big of an A$$ #*le as I thought I was LOL people like me they really like me





Bone Dancer said:


> Soooooo Mike, have any of these people seen you in person yet?


My thoughts exactly....don't worry Mike, we all know how you REALLY are!


----------



## morbidmike

dagg gumm it I go from no wake up schedule to having to be at the job at 5 AM with no warning good thing I'm a morning person .....I bet the goblin is still awake LOL


----------



## Ghostess

I'll be so glad when the ex gets his crap out of my garage so I can get it ready for PROP BUILDING! :googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ah the joys of working...eh mike?

its the grand rapids mall for me folks! that's right, I'm gonna be in grand rapids inflicting myself on the stores and its employess! (mwahahahahahahahaha) :lolkin:


----------



## Hauntiholik

With the forum down today I got a lot of work done. It sucked.


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 30th is....
* Meteor Watch Day
* Social Media Day


----------



## debbie5

I wish I had an ex.


----------



## Spooky1

Yeah, the forum is back up. I couldn't get my forum fix while I was a work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A day without the HauntForum is like....a day without the HauntForum

I missed you guys!


----------



## debbie5

I was freaking out, thinking I had picked up a virus, as I got a weird error message when
I tried the site. Yay!we are back!


----------



## The Creepster

I wish I could find my axe


----------



## debbie5

Awww..shucks. I got all excited when I saw it was meteor watch day, thinking it was time for a shower. The next shower is July 28-30~. Pooh....


----------



## scareme

Greeting from beautiful downtown Oklahoma City. I'm staying in a private room over looking Lake Hefner and all the sailboats I can count. My meals are room service and the staff here almost all speak english. And you're never lonely cause someone comes to vist you every 2-4 hours, 24 hrs a day. It's just too bad to get a room here you have to go two weeks without breathing, and you have to let them stick needles, electrodes, and tubes in all your openings. I went back in the hospital Mon. morning, but I haven't felt like posting til today. I guess this means I'm getting better. Not to much better though, since this posting has pretty well taken all my strength, and I'm gong back to bed now. Talk to you later.


----------



## morbidmike

I thought I got banned for being a jerk again LOL but Otaku told me the site was down what a relief!!!!!! tomorrow is JURY DUTY barf blac yuck poop !!!! at least I ll get a good nap muhahahahah


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry to hear your having problems again, scareme. At least you've got a room with a view. Hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## morbidmike

see scareme unruly I say!!!! let him have it when you get better we miss ya!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

I hope you're feeling better soon Scareme. A vacation in the hospital is no fun.


----------



## Dark Star

The Creepster said:


> I wish I could find my axe


I think you left it in my trunk after that last "unfortunate" incident .....


----------



## Goblin

Hope you get to feeling better real soon Scareme!


----------



## nixie

Sending lots of hugs and get-well thoughts your way, Scareme! Hope you're feeling better soon! Miss you!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Brrrrrrr 46 right now. Got up to close the windows. But I'm not turning the heat up in July.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Heading to the zoo this morning


----------



## morbidmike

have fun Jeff!!!!!! I'm going to the zoo too jury duty watch monkeys (lawyers) scream at each other then we get to pick the bad monkey its gonna be great sitting and listening to people talk like the teacher on Charlie brown waaa wa wwwaaa wawawawa waaa waaa waaa GUILTY!!!!!!! off with their heads!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

oooooooooh yeah I almost forgot last night I was tossin the pig skin with the nephew I am still spot on the cable and power lines hang pretty low in the hood here and like 7 passes I hit the lies that goto my house no big deal if they fall I can fix then I unhook and rehook the power co lines all the time .....anyway the neighbor that I dont like anyway came out and yelled at my nephew but he stayed behind the privacy fence between our yards so I didnt hear him but he upset my nephew so today were gonna toss it again and if I see him I will ACCIDENTLY drill him in the head this guy is a looser anyway he cuts his grass like 1 time a month and its all weeds he always cuts it when we have friends over soooooo he better keep a weatherd eye on the ball I have very long arms and can toss the skin a very long way and with accuracy muhahahahaha Im a very nice guy in reality but I only take just a little grief and after 3 times of telling him hes getting spray paint on my truck and he keeps painting by the fence which my truck is on the other side so I have reason and you dont yell at my family big no no!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

July 1st is....
* International Joke Day
* Creative Ice Cream Flavors Day
* Canada Day
* National Gingersnap Day


----------



## Death's Door

Glad to be back on the forum today and seeing what's everyone is up to. 

Get better fast Scareme. Hospitals are no fun.

Couldn't believe the temperature drop these past two days. I actually thought of putting a jacket on before going to work. Crazy weather.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sending a hug to Scareme


----------



## The Creepster

Scareme is on the juice.....so make sure the nurse brings Jello....you wouldn't like her when she goes into "roid" rage............Scareme SMASH!!!!!!!!! Scareme take REVENGE ON WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thankfully Disney was shooting there latest master piece "Monkey Pirate" unfortunately Monkey pirate did not survive so they got Johnny Depp to replace him
R.I.P
"Pirate Monkey"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Women bodybuilders can be really scary looking:googly:


----------



## My CReePY Garage

That body builder pic made me throw up in my mouth a little.
Scareme- GET BETTER! 
Hospitals scareme <<< tee-hee, scareme! CLASSIC!


----------



## Spooklights

Hope you're doing better today, Scareme!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Scareme, hope your feeling better. By the way, hospitals are a good source for prop materials. And some of the offices have skeletons hanging in them too. Remember even while in the hospital your a haunter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Bone Dancer, you're such a card


----------



## Dark Angel 27

omg, get better scareme!

bone dancer is right on! you never stop being a haunter once the bug gets you!


----------



## fick209

Hoping you get better soon scareme


----------



## Goblin

Told ya you couldn't stay up as late as me Scareme! Now you done went and
put yourself in the hospital trying and you know what the worse part is?

You're still not last! 

Get well quickly my friend.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Scareme, I'm so sorry to read your post. My best wishes your way for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Get well soon scareme!


----------



## nixie

Interesting. Creepster's woman body builder worked her a** off (quite literally) to obtain that ...er, physique, and yet the sight of her made me feel better about my lingering baby flab.

Sending more hugs to Scareme! Hope today was better!


----------



## debbie5

That body builder "woman" has a bikini made out of the dusty, hairy strings and loose threads that I have to pull offa the vacuum brush every once in a while. 

Scareme, GET BETTER DAMMIT.


----------



## debbie5

2 days of exterior house prep work for painting & sanding vertically with a heavy belt sander has made me feel like I have Lou Ferrigno arms (wow- I'm dating myself). Then picked 9 pounds of blueberries, and whipped up a delicious meal. Its freezing here at night (48degrees)..I'm wearing a sweatshirt and it's July. WTH? Where's my bed?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's not quite as cold down here, Deb, but definitely cool enough to have the AC off and the windows open at night. I love being able to air out the house in July


----------



## GothicCandle

My mom and I were browsing the garden section of a store yesterday and they had these metal hooks that you hang plants and such on, like these







and I called out to my mom saying "Hey mom! this would be perfect!" and she replyed "For what?" and I replied "Hanging Corpses." just as a women was about to turn into my aisle, her face....lol.....

and on another note!!! I've got my windows 98 online with dsl!!! yayyyy!!!! No slow dial up!!!! it's actuly a pretty fast computer just by itself, not sure how(it's so ancient), but meh, im not complaining lol. Being a 98 it doesn't do a lot of stuff that is handy in this modern age, but eh, its just until next month. lol. i was going thru computer withdrawel though...


----------



## morbidmike

yay jury duty done in 1 day on a 2 day trial 8 am to 6 pm constant sitting and 5 video deppositions with doctors 50 min each of hearing words I have never heard before and meds that have about 36 letters in them but now I think I qualified to be a doctor!!!!! ..........Scareme doctor morbid mike will be your resident doctor today so just relax the doc is IN!!!! MUHAHAHAHahahhahahahh get well soon !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 2nd is....
* I Forgot Day
* World UFO Day


----------



## morbidmike

today I'm gonna do....................drats I forgot ..WOW there is a ufo in the backyard they have finally come back for me!!!! they say take me to your leader but the wifey is at work


----------



## Joiseygal

morbid mike said:


> today I'm gonna do....................drats I forgot ..WOW there is a ufo in the backyard they have finally come back for me!!!! they say take me to your leader but the wifey is at work


Hee..hee....no wander why you walk funny! :googly:

P.S. Scareme I hope you feel better I just read your post! Get healthy quick!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I forget what day it is today.....


----------



## morbidmike

its ummmmmmm dont tell me th...............no hummmm oh yeah its ..wait no its not awww who cares!!!!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Devils Chariot




----------



## RoxyBlue

I see even ET has a breaking point


----------



## morbidmike

EEEEEE TTTTTTTTTTT whoop a$$


----------



## Spooky1

Took today off and got out in my kayak to do some fishing. Didn't see any UFOs though. 

DSCF3019 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF3020 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1

"THIS" network is airing a bunch of horror movies today. Scream, Blacula, Scream is on right now and "The Return of Dracula" was on eariler.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spooky1, that looks like a wonderful place to take a nap while fishing.
I live about 200yds from a lake and all I can hear are jet skies, speed boats, lawn mowers and weed wackers. O' and the random M-80 now and then. 
Can't wait til they all go home Sunday nite.


----------



## morbidmike

I HATE JUSTIN BIBBER we are watching 6 kids today and for the night ages 17 thru 3 and they all like JB I am going nuts I had to escape to the garage to hear a little 5 finger death punch ahhhhhhh the sweet sounds of death metal and they all drove the wifey to smoking again LOL what a weakling she had quit for a year... I dont know why we have to watch kids while everyone else who these kids belong to are having a grand ole time I hope they all get dui's on the way home muhahahahahahahahah


----------



## Dark Angel 27

part of me died today. I'm not gonna be on here for a while. Why does doing the right thing have to hurt?:crykin:


----------



## Goblin

Dark Angel 27 said:


> part of me died today. I'm not gonna be on here for a while. Why does doing the right thing have to hurt?:crykin:


What happened Dark Angel?


----------



## IMU

Off to buy pirate supplies ... 2 1/2 hours away!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

trying my best to move on after losing the boyfriend last night. I will never understand men. just trying to move on. don't know how to right now, but i know it was best to release him. anyone got some rum amd wheres captain jack when i need him?


----------



## Hauntiholik

July 3rd is....
* Stay Out of the Sun Day
* Eat Beans Day
* Compliment Your Mirror Day
* Disobedience Day 

Hmmmmm. I've got the disobedience thing down!


----------



## fick209

Wow, spooky that looks like an awesome relaxing spot to kayak at!

Mike, 6 kids ages 17-3, I would easily start smoking again as well, in fact I now want a cigarette just thinking about it, where the heck is my gum:googly:

Dark Angel, just take it one day at a time. Trust me, it may seem like the end of the world right now, but it does and will get better


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i sure hope so. the only thing i can think of to do is go shopping...destination: the mall: Hot Topic. lots of mad hatter stuff there...:jol:


----------



## Zurgh

I am visable!!!! argh! Weeeeeeeeeee....

Short time only! 

weeeeee


----------



## nixie

I hate 1:00am phone calls!!!! My phone just rang in the wee hours of the night, my mom is having health problems, and nothing good comes of 1:00am phone calls (unless you have a loved one ready to give birth, I suppose). The caller id shows a number SO close to the number that shows up on the caller id when someone calls from the hospital (unfortunately I know this number well), that my heart sinks to my feet and lumps up in my throat at the same time. I'm shaking as I answer, only to hear the voice of my cousin, whom (until very recently) I haven't heard from in years. He has borrowed my husbands trailer to move a bunch of furniture several states over (pulling said trailer with a cavelier, mind you), and is now in a bit of a pickle. It seems that he failed to get an adaptor for the lights on the trailer like my husband told him to, and has been pulled over. He chuckles as he quickly tosses in that he has also failed a sobriety test and is driving on a suspended liscence. He needs someone to come drive his car home, and another person to follow along behind the trailer or his car (with my husband's work trailer attatched to it) will be impounded. He is 1 1/2 hrs away, it's 1am, and my heart still hasn't quite left my feet and throat yet from the phone ringing in the first place...


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Crappy nixie - I hope things turn out...


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

I just watch that Gross video that DeadRn posted - Unbelievable! 
I lauaghed, I cried it became a part of me!


----------



## morbidmike

we have got rid of 5 outta the 7 kids we had and now 1 more to go that dosent belong to us yes the tally did go up to 7 from 6 the inlaws dropped their kid who was in the hospital for 10 days to our house so they could go on a motorcycle ride well thatnx for that if something goes wrong with the handicapped kid how will you hear you cell phone on Harley Davidson thanx dumbA$$ well all is good now for the time being!!!!!!


----------



## PropBoy

this coffee is good


----------



## Joiseygal

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> I just watch that Gross video that DeadRn posted - Unbelievable!
> I lauaghed, I cried it became a part of me!


Wow that video was sick! I think his new name will be puss boy! GROSS!!! Why is the the thread closed because I wanted to comment about it after I watched it? Anyway everyone have a safe and fun Fourth of July! Oh and please don't drink and drive! Drink and have someone else drive!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow its HOT out there.


----------



## fick209

oh geez Nixie, what a wonderful holiday weekend for you. Good luck!


----------



## slightlymad

Ah time to dig in and catch up!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy 4th of July everyone. It's way too hot here. I think it's a good day to stay inside and work on a prop project.


----------



## debbie5

Wanted to go to camp. Looked at bedrooms and decided to clean them. Five hours later... I'm still home, unpacked , and unwashed & dusty but those bedrooms are sparkly! The Children of the Corn even worked side by side with me the whole time!

OMGgggg...these kids have a million toys! Our garage is literally bursting with garage sale items, most of them being clothes or toys. That is just WRONG. LIFE CHANGING MOMENT...(angels singing song) "DECRAP THYSELF AND DECRAP THY LIFE...."

Now I'm too tired to drive to camp..LOL. Meh- gotta go- wanna see some fireworks!


----------



## fick209

I love another clean freak Here's your fireworks


----------



## Dark Angel 27

got some stuff at Hot Topic. should go nicely with the twisted tea party theme!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

figured I'd chime in too! Happy 4th of July!


----------



## Spooky1

The forecast here is for 97 tomorrow and 100 or more Tuesday - Thursday. No rain in the forecast and we have water restrictions due to a 96 inch water main being repaired. The lawn is going to dry up and blow away. We've been sneaking water to the pumpkins and tomatoes anyway.


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 4 is:

Build A Scarecrow Day - perfect for haunters
Independence Day - but you already knew that
National Country Music Day 
Sidewalk Egg Frying Day - hot as it is right now, I think we could do that one easily


----------



## Spooky1

I really dislike jellyfish. Never saw the one that wrapped around my ankles.


----------



## Spooky1

July 5th is:

Work-a-Holic Day (not to be confused with Hauntiholic's day )


----------



## Evil Queen

I need a nap.


----------



## Evil Queen

Spooky1 said:


> I really dislike jellyfish. Never saw the one that wrapped around my ankles.


Here's a baby jelly.


----------



## morbidmike

well went from 7 kids to 0 now it's a shade lonely around here now just the wifey and the 3 kids (dogs) nothing to do but water the garden and drink beer hooohummm


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i know what you mean mike. mom and dad wanted to have the cook out today. for me it meant cleaning before and after the party putting up with lovey dovey bs from my brother, and some of the guests. tell me i wasn't this bad. I'm really not a party type person....did i mention that i REALLY hate parties? :madkin:


----------



## Spooklights

It was a perfect day yesterday. I don't think I've ever seen a sky so blue. We spent the whole day at my in-laws, and for once everything was pleasant. Then we went into Baltimore to have snowballs and see the fireworks. I wish everyone could have had as nice a day as I did.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thats it for me tonight! gonna go to sleep now.


----------



## Deathly Hallows

Hey all. I'm new here. Obviously. What's the latest around water cooler?


----------



## morbidmike

wife is proud of me I have to go to work like a big boy now ....my early retirement is all over now for awhile at least through the summer


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Deathly Hallows said:


> Hey all. I'm new here. Obviously. What's the latest around water cooler?


we don't drink water here, its either booze or soda. pick your poison!

:lolkin:

great to have you here DH!


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 6 is National Fried Chicken Day.


And a heads up that tomorrow is Chocolate Day!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

a hunting i will go, a hunting i will go...hi ho....wait.....

:lolkin:

i discarded the idea of painting my own teapot...if i can't find one at a cheap price by the big night then I'm no haunter!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

RoxyBlue said:


> July 6 is National Fried Chicken Day.
> 
> And a heads up that tomorrow is Chocolate Day!


I LOVE chocolate! I eat chocolate in some form every day... it's especially the bestest when combined with nuts and caramel... or as ice cream.


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> wife is proud of me I have to go to work like a big boy now ....my early retirement is all over now for awhile at least through the summer


Congrats Mike! Which job did you get? I guess now it will be more challenging to find time to work on the props.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> July 6 is National Fried Chicken Day.
> 
> And a heads up that tomorrow is Chocolate Day!


I wonder how chocolate covered fried chicken would taste. :googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Fried Chicken Day, if it gets any hotter outside I will just hold it out the window and it should be done in a few minutes.


----------



## Death's Door

102 degrees to in my neck of the woods (southern NJ). Can't believe that I'm wearing a jacket while sitting in my cubicle ("It's friggin' freezing in here Mr. Bigglesworth!"). Had a nice quiet 4th of July weekend with the hubby. 

Congrats on your new job Mike. Who did you finally pick to give you that huge paycheck you been wanting for so long?


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my friends sent me this joke:


A young engineer was leaving the office at 3.45 p.m. when he found the CEO standing in front of a shredder with a piece of paper in his hand.

"Listen," said the CEO, "this is a very sensitive and important document, and my secretary is not here. Can you make this thing work?"

"Certainly," said the young engineer. He turned the machine on, inserted the paper, and pressed the start button.

"Excellent, excellent!" said the CEO as his paper disappeared inside the machine, "I just need one copy."

Lesson: Never, ever, assume that your boss knows what he's doing.


----------



## Deathly Hallows

I've heard that one. Still funny, no matter how many times I read it.


----------



## Spooky1

Today is the 3rd day this summer we've hit 100+ degrees, and not much rain either. Tomorrow is to be over 100 again. This is just not normal. Looks to be a nasty summer.


----------



## Deathly Hallows

Here it's 73 and kind of cloudy. Cool.


----------



## morbidmike

my job is a temp job through the summer but something is better than nothing!!!!! I just care about paying my child suppot MORBID MIKE IS NOT A DEAD BEAT!!!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

apparently getting old is now a "symptom" I think youth is a "symptom"......theres no hope, you know I am right.....peanuts anyone?


----------



## Spooklights

I was young once, but I grew out of it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Spooklights said:


> I was young once, but I grew out of it.





The Creepster said:


> apparently getting old is now a "symptom" I think youth is a "symptom"......theres no hope, you know I am right.....peanuts anyone?


i know i'm not the youngest here and not the oldest here, but as i type this i'm knocking on the door to my 29th birthday *shudders at the thought*:xbones:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

29!!!!????

Wait til you're 44 like me!

Enjoy yourself!


----------



## morbidmike

39 is a great age I love it but 40 and older your considered old MUHAHAHAHAAHHA!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> 39 is a great age I love it but 40 and older your considered old MUHAHAHAHAAHHA!!!!!


You're on OLD's doorstep Mike.


----------



## morbidmike

and so are you my friend LOL after me age before beauty


----------



## RoxyBlue

As a representative of the over-50 crowd, I'm sure I'm safely speak for all of us "old" people when I say the rest of you are not only wet behind the ears, but mere BABES IN ARMS:googly:

You couldn't pay me to be young again


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> and so are you my friend LOL after me age before beauty


You were born before me so you go first. I don't plan on being 40.


----------



## morbidmike

I will take 40 but that is it!!!!!! after that only anniversaries of the birth day


----------



## Spooky1

Getting older isn't so bad ..... except for the aching back in the morning and the trips to the bathroom in the middle of the night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

This conversation is making me think of Logan's Run.

Unrelated to Logan's Run but relevant to the talk of growing old:


----------



## Spooky1

Speaking of old. Roxy and I went with a friend to Calvert Cliffs on Monday to hunt for fossil shark teeth.

DSCF3028 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

These are huge chunks of clay that have fallen fron the cliff face (where the fossils come from).

DSCF3030 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The sharks teeth we found. No big ones on this trip, but not a bad haul. The teeth are found on the beach and in the surf.

DSC02497 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

One of these days I'm going to use shark's teeth on a prop.


----------



## The Creepster

Thats way cool you two......hey I need 2 teeth....what do you say?


----------



## debbie5

I live in NY because I DON'T want to deal with 100 degree heat. This is NUTS..and it's gonna go on for DAYS. At least our water isn't metered or restricted (yet) so my lawn & garden still looks green. That white trash, 12 foot round , 2 foot hi pool in my parents back yard was as warm as a bath tonight, but damn...did it feel GOOD. Kids and I went in clothes & all. Figured not only did we get a "bath", but did laundry at the same time..LOL.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Tried to work out in the garage on a project, but it was too darn hot.
It was 102 today, but that's cool for Las Vegas......


----------



## Goblin

My cat Garfield is something to see when it gets hot. lol. He will lay on top of
the keyboard, flicking his tail till you turn the air conditioner on. Then he goes
off and goes to sleep. If that don't work he tries to get in the refrigerator everytime you open the door. Poor thing is miserable in hot weather.

Funny thing though, he can't stand being cold in the winter! He will lay in front of the electric heater or in front of the heating vent. lol


----------



## morbidmike

well it looks like another crappy day it's already in the 70's at 430 am I had to fetch my water jug school water tastes funny in the summer for some reason perhaps because it just sits in the water lines for weeks...

spooky and roxy what a cool find!!!!!


goblin .. My cat that passed a few yrs ago used to sit in the sink every morn and meow till you turn the water on a steady stream so he could roll around in it ...he was so cool I actually miss him he was jet black bright green eyes and named Gothica


----------



## trishaanne

Since the air conditioning is broken, and at 7:00 AM it was already 87 degrees, it looks like another pool day. And, since I can't keep the kids in the pool the entire day, we've been doing cool, relaxing things. Yesterday, one of them climbed up and wanted to watch the monsters on my computer. Trying to find something tame, I pulled up Rick Polizzi's Boney Island since it's all just the blucky skeletons. Well, my daughter just called and...TA DA....grandma did it again. When Katelyn wakes up in the morning, she ALWAYS sings in her bed before getting up. This morning she woke up singing "This is Halloween, this is Halloween, everybody scream, everybody scream" WOoOHOOO. I could feel my daughter just shaking her head on the other end of the phone...lol. I wonder what I can get them to do today!


----------



## Hauntiholik

July 7th is....
* Father Daughter Take a Walk Together Day
* Chocolate Day
* National Strawberry Sundae Day
* International Cherry Pit Spitting Day
* Bonza Bottler Day - day just to have a party where the number of the month coincides with the number of the day


----------



## debbie5

Trishanne, we are off to the movies today. To damn hot. We have wndow ac's which can't keep up with the hot air pouring off from our ceiliing. Are you getting the ac fixed?? Dear god it's hot.


----------



## trishaanne

I can't afford it Deb, it needs to be replaced, not just repaired. And since we only have one car, and hubby went to work (to an air conditioned office) I'm stuck here at home with 2 two year olds from 7:30 AM to 8:30 PM!!! Right now my upstairs is 97 degrees and it's only 10 AM!!!! I already cooked dinner so I can just reheat it later, when it's really really hot. I wish I could afford to order in every night..lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Thats way cool you two......hey I need 2 teeth....what do you say?


If you had a set of those teeth in your mouth, you'd definitely merit the title "Creepster". Then again, these are pretty small, so you could end up looking creepy but (dare I say?) CUTE!!!:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

im back on my feet and feeling better....mom got me a 1 month membership to curves. gotta get ready to go.

i was discussing the breakup with mom yesterday (oddly enough while trying on clothes at catherines) his parents didn't allow kissing at all when it came to their baby boy...i guess they thought i was a bad influance on him. It looks to me that i'm not only a post hoe but a world class hussy as well....maybe that should be my new title


----------



## RoxyBlue

(waiting to see if Dark Angel changes her custom title from "Midnight Vigilante" to "World Class Hussy")


----------



## Bone Dancer

I just knew I should have saved some snow in the freezer for days like this.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

RoxyBlue said:


> (waiting to see if Dark Angel changes her custom title from "Midnight Vigilante" to "World Class Hussy")


It's ok DA... you get used to it! I've been called worse!


----------



## debbie5

His parents told him not to kiss and he LISTENED to them?

I wanna start a Buy Trishanne Some AC Fund...if we all send five bucks, so could at ldast buy a window ac to cool one room...


----------



## fick209

I don't know how the hell you guys are dealing with all this extreme heat for this many days in a row. We had 1 day of it on saturday and I thought I was going to die.


----------



## Death's Door

As active as I am, I'm having trouble getting my butt in gear for anything. It took all the energy I had yesterday to do anything. I'm just assuming it's the heat. 

On a positive note, the garden has been producing like crazy. If this keeps up, I have to start canning the tomatoes soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You kinda get used to it, Fick, plus you learn not to exert too much energy outside

And Da Weiner sees the bright side - as long as those garden plants get enough water, the warmer weather kicks them into high production gear.


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Death's Door

One of the "Ride the Duck" boats (which have 31 passengers on it) was hit by a barge right outside my office building. Police, Coast Guard and news helicopters are out there right now. All the peeps were toppled over in Delaware River and so far 27 have been rescued.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> (waiting to see if Dark Angel changes her custom title from "Midnight Vigilante" to "World Class Hussy")


As you see Roxy...I have indeed changed my title.



Ms. Wicked said:


> It's ok DA... you get used to it! I've been called worse!


sadly, i have been called worse. this means alot comming from you! :jol:



debbie5 said:


> His parents told him not to kiss and he LISTENED to them?


yes...sadly. We accidentaly slipped up once and his sister who saw it tattled on us...and we defintely got lectured about it. :finger:


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Dark Angel, if you're going to be a hussy, you might as well be world class

Having a sense of humor about life, people, and their strange quirks is a good thing


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dark Angel 27 said:


> ..... his parents didn't allow kissing at all when it came to their baby boy...


WHAT THE???? Is he 10 years old?

_Has the planet gone mad?_


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, Dark Angel, if you're going to be a hussy, you might as well be world class
> 
> Having a sense of humor about life, people, and their strange quirks is a good thing


yep. i loved him so i humored his parents. now i knew why his dad was glaring at me when we were attempting to have our first date. (we weren't allowed to go anywhere alone for fear of him knocking me up....yeah...it was really gonna happen.) i'm no whore unless we'ere talking about posting on the forum


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> WHAT THE???? Is he 10 years old?
> 
> _Has the planet gone mad?_


why yes, the planet has gone mad....and he was 21 when we were dating. he didn't agree with the rule either but he was being obediant to his parents...i guess that counts for something. very strict baptists almost boardering on southern baptists and we know how much fun those people are!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Look at it this way DA - you dodged the bullet. You wouldn't have wanted them as your in laws would you?









Sounds like somebody forgot to cut the cord.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Don't get me started on in-laws.

Run DA...


----------



## GothicCandle

Bone Dancer said:


> I just knew I should have saved some snow in the freezer for days like this.


I have an old kids activity book that suggests people put slips of paper(with fun messages or memorys) inside snowballs and put them in the freezer to be taken out of the middle of summer. But it doesn't tell you that the paper gets ruined by the water and you can't read it later. You can *try* to put the message in a plastic bag and the bag in the snow ball but do you know how hard it is to get a snowball wrapped around a sandwhich bag!!!!????


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> Look at it this way DA - you dodged the bullet. You wouldn't have wanted them as your in laws would you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like somebody forgot to cut the cord.


dont worry. i did. and i feel better now.


Ms. Wicked said:


> Don't get me started on in-laws.
> 
> Run DA...


no worries i did.

im chill now. working on my haunt keeps my mind busy and off of him


----------



## Goblin

Dark Angel 27 said:


> im chill now. working on my haunt keeps my mind busy and off of him


You could always make a prop out of him!


----------



## The Creepster

Just don't say nothing.......


----------



## Evil Queen

So Cal is rockin and rollin again.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Dark Star

Can you imagine?... We actually drank tap water before they decided to bottle it!


----------



## Joiseygal

Dark Star said:


> Can you imagine?... We actually drank tap water before they decided to bottle it!


LOL...I know how the hell did we get brain washed into buying water? Doh!


----------



## Goblin

I still drink it from the tap.


----------



## debbie5

comment removed due to excessive melancholy....


----------



## Zurgh

So I opened a gate to {deleted due to interdimensional rift instability issues due to human observational influence, Etc...}... & I said "WOW, Hot-damn! So they thanked ya' after that, too?" it was so random!...:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

yesterday it hit 95 here with high humidity I worked 6 am to 230 at reg job and 300 to 6 at a side job when I got home the wifey asked if I pee'd my pants they were soaked from belt to knee from sweat I looked at her as she sat on the couch with a blanket and turned and walked away all the heat is makeing me cranky I went and took a cool shower and I was better today its raining finally so hopefully the heat will stay down


----------



## trishaanne

I know the feeling Mike, only in reverse. I'm here all day in the heat with the grandkids and hubby is in the nice air conditioned car for 90 minutes each way to work, then in the air conditioned office, then stopped off at his mom's air conditioned apartment on the way home last night. When he finally got home at 9:00 and I was able to have access to a car, I went to walmart just to pick up a few things and enjoy the cool air..lol.


----------



## Hauntiholik

July 8th is....
* Video Games Day
* Ice Cream Sundae Day
* National Chocolate with Almonds Day
* SCUD Day (Savor the Comic, Unplug the Drama Day)


----------



## The Creepster

We don't serve people who awaken lake trolls.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Star said:


> Can you imagine?... We actually drank tap water before they decided to bottle it!





Joiseygal said:


> LOL...I know how the hell did we get brain washed into buying water? Doh!


Here's the funny part - most bottled water you buy is tap water from somewhere else You pay a premium for importing your water from another municipality.

Some of the best tasting water in our area comes out the tap at my in-laws' house in Aberdeen, home of Aberdeen Proving Ground. I'm thinking all the munitions, chemicals, and God knows what else the government dumped into the ground at that facility has contributed its own special bouquet to the local ground water:jol:


----------



## debbie5

Burp.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Excuse you! debbie! 

tonight i go to a dinner with other ladies. got a new outfit and makeup (my old makeup bag mysteriously vanished when i was trying to pack.) this should be fun. its at Texas Road House!


----------



## Death's Door

Weird day today at work. Because 2 people are still missing from yesterday's boat ride accident, outside my office has been busy with rescue teams/coast guards. I think at this point it's a recovery search. As I was walking from the parking lot to the waterfront (which parallels the river), I was hoping not to see anything floating in the river. A few times a year I spotted a bloated animal floating near the dock area so today I'm avoiding all contact with the river.


----------



## morbidmike

I hate people who think trying to screw people is funny ...there is a mexican brick layer on the job I'm on who finds it very amusing to try and bury my electrical boxes why do this nothing against brick layers or mexican people but thats not funny I have to get these boxes in the block I try to talk to him and explain we have to get the boxes in and then he forgets how to speak english well tomorrow if he tries it I will slap the pigment outta his skin then we'll see who is laughing!!!!!!mean people dont suck they rock!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mean people also get themselves fired if they aren't careful.


----------



## Goblin

They also get themselves arrested for assault.....or killed.


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Here's the funny part - most bottled water you buy is tap water from somewhere else You pay a premium for importing your water from another municipality.
> 
> Some of the best tasting water in our area comes out the tap at my in-laws' house in Aberdeen, home of Aberdeen Proving Ground. I'm thinking all the munitions, chemicals, and God knows what else the government dumped into the ground at that facility has contributed its own special bouquet to the local ground water:jol:


My tap water comes out of our well.


----------



## Bone Dancer

What they said Mike. Lets not lose this job on the second day. I would think the head contractor would be a bit upset if the action of one worker was slowing down the work of another for no good reason. Don't let this guy pull your chain, just keep on working. If you stop reacting to him, he will be bored.


----------



## morbidmike

oh I'm not gonna do anything but mention his antics to his boss let him deal with it I have too much work to do !! no time to deal with anything but my pipe work the kiddies will be back to school before you know it


----------



## debbie5

Aww..didja SEE the love that was there for Mike?? it just..kinda..warms my cockles.



Alive alive oh.....


----------



## debbie5

Okay- this is SO off topic, but I need ideas. 
I'm having a garage sale and have a HUGE amount of clothing to sell. Lots of it is bigger stuff (jackets, suits, snowpants) that isn't suited to folding or putting on a table; I need clothing racks. I don't have ANY. I can tie a rope between two trees for about a 6 foot "rack"..any ideas on what else to use or how to put up clothes?? Im literally staying awake at night planning this stupid thing in my head....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i know exactly what you mean. my BIL is mexican too and his antics are much the same as this ****e head your working with...he's just being stupid. keep your cool mike and good luck!


----------



## debbie5

I know plenty of non-Mexican a holes.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Okay- this is SO off topic, but I need ideas.
> I'm having a garage sale and have a HUGE amount of clothing to sell. Lots of it is bigger stuff that isn't suited to folding or putting on a table; I need clothing racks. I don't have ANY. I can tie a rope between two trees for about a 6 foot "rack"..any ideas on what else to use or how to put up clothes?? Im literally staying awake at night planning this stupid thing in my head....


what your doing sounds good...hey, while we're on the subject, I'm looking for a few items. I'll pay for them if you have them...of course my birthday is next month...hint, hint, hint. :lolkin:

im looking for old tablecoths, teapots, and well, that's it for right now....if you have any of these things, i'll be happy to take them off your hands!


----------



## debbie5

HHmmm..D.A. I know what kinda stuff u are looking for, and I got rid of all that stuff years ago. I don't have chotchkes cuz I hate to dust 'em. if I find any doilies or tea-things I really will send them to you. How on earth do you plan on "ninjaing" a tea party display onto your lawn??


----------



## morbidmike

aaaaaaaah 430 am I'm finally used to it I got coffee and raisin bran could life get any better hopefully its not so hot today I get to go to work and do more pipe work my favorite!!!!! not having a job for awhile made me realize I love being an electrician I just forgot how much..... and this job all I gotta do is what I'm told to do AWESOME!!!!!! no bidding ..no dealing with the general....dont have to answer a bilzillion question... I bend pipe and deal with Julio the brick layer until 230 then see ya!!!! life is good


----------



## trishaanne

I'm really hoping this heat breaks soon. It's been SO hot in my house that the props I've made so far (the food for the concession stand and one of my zombie The hot glue MELTED...yup...melted. The baby doll had her eye glued to her hand and it fell off and the mice cream cones, handburger sliders and some of the other food, fell apart when the glue melted. I just love having to redo this stuff. I was actually ahead of schedule on these projects too....dang it!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> HHmmm..D.A. I know what kinda stuff u are looking for, and I got rid of all that stuff years ago. I don't have chotchkes cuz I hate to dust 'em. if I find any doilies or tea-things I really will send them to you. How on earth do you plan on "ninjaing" a tea party display onto your lawn??


well, my sister is the ghetto ninja (yeah, she does call her self that) but that's beside the point. I have mom's okay, i still have three months, and the thrift stores are my friend. I enjoy a challenge...and this is a big challenge.

how do i plan to ninja :ninja: a tea party on my lawn? I'm just that awesome. ( and i have a big lawn)

just let me know if you find anything!:ninja:


----------



## RoxyBlue

trishaanne said:


> I'm really hoping this heat breaks soon. It's been SO hot in my house that the props I've made so far (the food for the concession stand and one of my zombie The hot glue MELTED...yup...melted. The baby doll had her eye glued to her hand and it fell off and the mice cream cones, handburger sliders and some of the other food, fell apart when the glue melted. I just love having to redo this stuff. I was actually ahead of schedule on these projects too....dang it!


That really bites, Trish. It's discouraging to be ahead of the game only to have Fate take a hand in setting you back.

Maybe you should see if there are any local sales on window air conditioners. That way you could have at least one room cool for everyone. My parents have an old house with no central air and they've lived quite happily for decades with only one unit in the great room downstairs and one in their bedroom upstairs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 9 is National Sugar Cookie Day.

Have a cookie


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx for the cookies RB!!! Their my favorite.

Was outside last night enjoying the cooler temps. I need to buy a screenhouse this weekend because the skeeters have found me and there will be no place to hide when the word gets out that there's sweet meat hanging out on the patio.


----------



## morbidmike

good day at work hot but all went well even Julio let me git all my pipes in so we will call it a good day


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i think i'm finally all better and recovered. i'm looking forward to getting some work done and maybe getting that tattoo now that i'm finally free!

went shopping last night with my little sis for girl stuff. had lots of fun....and ended up with more of those little animal rubber bands....she has so many on her wrists now, that i can't tell theirs even a wrist there anymore! what is the point of those things if she never uses them to put her hair up?


----------



## morbidmike

it's a fad my daughter has tons of them I even have a rino she gave so I can be cool!!!!



went to hobby lobby to get some more furniture tacks and they have 7 or 8 isles of Christmas stuff what the heck!! she did say more halloween stuff on the way soon well I hope so since it's closer than Christmas


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i guess so...lol.

its been said before mike, Christmas is much more popular these days then Halloween stuff is. This why we make our own props...because the stores don't sell the good stuff anymore!


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 10 is Teddy Bear Picnic Day. We're going on a picnic this evening but without a teddy bear


----------



## smileyface4u23

I wish I didn't have this headache...I'd like to start working on my new tombstone.


----------



## morbidmike

wife left me to go make sure a friend of her's dosent commit suicide he down on his luck and turning to booze more he has been an alcoholic for years and his wife left him and his new girlfriend just broke up with him and now his job is in jeopardy ....what a good woman I married she is the strongest person I've ever know.....things can be real tough but suicide is not the way out !!!! there is always light at the end of the tunnel sometimes you really gotta look


----------



## Hauntiholik

The light at the end of the tunnel is a train.


----------



## morbidmike

well then if you look at the glass half empty


----------



## debbie5

Ahh, Haunti- that made me break out in a good bellylaugh. Thanks! 
And Mike- stop being so damn HAPPY. What is WRONG with you!!??


----------



## morbidmike

I cant help it things are finally going good for awhile but it probably wont last and I'll be a dink again like usual


----------



## debbie5

Aww....THERE'S my lil pessimist!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

morbid mike said:


> wife left me to go make sure a friend of her's dosent commit suicide he down on his luck and turning to booze more he has been an alcoholic for years and his wife left him and his new girlfriend just broke up with him and now his job is in jeopardy ....what a good woman I married she is the strongest person I've ever know.....things can be real tough but suicide is not the way out !!!! there is always light at the end of the tunnel sometimes you really gotta look


You're right - it's not the way out! I've had lots of nasty things happen in my life and going that route never occurred to me. Life goes in cycles with ups and downs and the downs can be rough a ride. But things always get better sooner or later.

Now, don't you have some dusting to do or something?


----------



## Hauntiholik

July 11th is....
* World Population Day
* Cheer Up the Lonely Day


----------



## debbie5

These long summer days are kicking my hiney and making my house look like rabid dogs live here. It's all I can do to keep us in fresh swim towels and shorts...like I want to mop floors!?? I need a wife.


----------



## morbidmike

me and the wife cleaned the whole house today and I changed the oil in the truck and cleaned the garage had the inlaws over for dinner now watching a movie and then off to bed hopefully


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morbid mike said:


> there is always light at the end of the tunnel sometimes you really gotta look





Hauntiholik said:


> The light at the end of the tunnel is a train.


 thanks guys. i needed that


----------



## Bone Dancer

morbid mike said:


> me and the wife cleaned the whole house today and I changed the oil in the truck and cleaned the garage had the inlaws over for dinner now watching a movie and then off to bed hopefully


OK, what did you do with the real Mike. Some one check the backyard for pods.


----------



## Goblin

Bone Dancer said:


> OK, what did you do with the real Mike. Some one check the backyard for pods.


Maybe he's the good twin from another dimension.:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

430 am check in humid nasty I got 1.5 hr's of sleep last night tossin and turning no idea why but ok!!!I'm wide awake still hopefully it dont wear off gotta a busy day work at the school and then a basement side job should go quick only 15 recessed cans to wire.....well off to post have a great day!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

July 12th is....
* Different Colored Eyes Day
* Simplicity Day
* National Pecan Pie Day
* International Town Criers Day


----------



## KStone

*street lights*

Right now I'm thinking how many more lights I'm gonna need for my yard, because we live in a new neighborhood and the electric co. is finally coming out and installing street lights. What a bummer. Really sucks for my halloween lighting.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

KStone said:


> Right now I'm thinking how many more lights I'm gonna need for my yard, because we live in a new neighborhood and the electric co. is finally coming out and installing street lights. What a bummer. Really sucks for my halloween lighting.


oh that sucks. i'm so sorry to hear that!

im up bright and early....sorta....today. im starting to get homesick, but it won't be long till im back and working on my twisted tea party...that's exciting!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> July 12th is....
> * Different Colored Eyes Day
> * National Pecan Pie Day


One of Spooky1's eyes is two-colored (brown and blue)

I love pecan pie.

Unrelated, just got the piano tuned and it sounds lovely.


----------



## Death's Door

Saturday was also go screen house shopping all damn afternoon. I went shopping for a screen house this past weekend and actually came home empty handed on Saturday - I came home with the same amount of money I left with. I went to Home Deposit, Lowes, Kmart, Target, Dick's sporting goods and Walmart - I did find a 12x9 screen house at Walmart for a decent price even though it was smaller than I wanted. I went home and checked online again and the same screen house was $20 more and that wasn't including shipping & handling (All others screenhouses were out of my pricerange). I finally went back to Walmart on Sunday to buy it. All this so I don't have to start a blooddrive in my backyard.


----------



## Bone Dancer

So are you trying to say you have a bug problem ?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Is it true that everything is bigger in Texas?


----------



## Spooky1

The rain, it comes! Now, maybe my lawn will tun green again.


----------



## Death's Door

Bone Dancer said:


> So are you trying to say you have a bug problem ?


Because the New Jersey state bird is the mosquito and I live near a creek and two large fishing holes, you can donate blood real fast without even trying.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Ms. Wicked said:


> Is it true that everything is bigger in Texas?


for a second i was about to retort with an obvious smart ass reply, but i won't. :googly:

yes, as a matter of fact they are. bigger attitudes and egos and some have bigger hearts...oh and the trucks are bigger too.


----------



## morbidmike

ahhh yes another day over and closer to friday.....I played Julio's game today he burried me again so I watched for awhile and then broke the bad news that he had to take 2 courses of block down he said why didnt you say anything I said why didnt you ask if I had anything going in the wall??? so now we have an accord he yell's sparky and I respond with a quickness and all is well in the land of construction


----------



## Evil Queen

Glad to see you and Julio worked things out.


----------



## morbidmike

where in the Sam Hill has the Creepster been??? I havent seen him in a long time


----------



## The Creepster

I am just a figment of your imagination.....ashes to ashes....dust to dust


----------



## debbie5

Ohhhhh..the big ape is probably running in the hot sun and enjoying it....


----------



## debbie5

I feel just like Donna Reed...

I am getting a dishwasher!! YAY! (putting on fresh apron & reapplying lipstick so I look JUST RIGHT...). So much for all the feminist studies courses I took in college: I'm excited by large, time-saving household appliances!!


----------



## scareme

Hey! I'm back from the dead, I think. Last I remember, it was June, and now July is half over. I don't know which is worse, the asthma, or the 200mg of IV prednizone for a week and a half. The DTs are alot of fun too. I didn't even see Creep sneek into my room to take my picture. Good thing he got me on a good day.  One thing I did think was kind-of funny. When ever I wanted, I could have morphine (they said it calmed me), but when I needed cough sryup, the nurses had to go down to the pharm. and sign it out in person. I asked why, and was told that cough sryup could be addictive. (SShhh, don't anyone tell them about morphine) Anyway, I'm back to my smart ass ways, so I must be "normal". Well, about as normal as anyone on this forum. Thanks for all the well thoughts sent my way. It helped.


----------



## morbidmike

Yay!!!!!!!!scareme is back .......there be a new sheriff in town and some of you varmits better run!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

oh yes wether forcast hot with a chance for hotterness and probably lots of humidity COME ON WINTER!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Glad your back scareme


----------



## Hauntiholik

July 13th is....
* Embrace Your Geekness Day
* National French Fries Day
* Barbershop Music Appreciation Day
* Gruntled Workers Day


----------



## debbie5

Glad you are up & around & back to your sassy ways, Scareme.

Looks like rain today...but we have been teased by Mr. Raincloud before....
A run to the State museum might be in order. Free, HUGE and air conditioned. Yay!


----------



## Evil Queen

Welcome back Scareme!


----------



## shar

Glad you are feeling better Scareme.


----------



## Death's Door

Glad to see ya back, Scareme!

Glad to see that Lord Humongus let you out of your cage, Creepster!

It's raining, It's pouring, I hope the boss don't catch me snoring (in my cubbie)!

When I was coming home last night from working out, the sky was dark and I heard the thunder but didn't get my hopes up. However, when I was putting the flounder on the grill, it started raining. Woohoo!!! Today is an 80% chance of rain/thunderstorms. I hope we get all 80%. The lawnmover hasn't seen the light of day for two weeks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Welcome back to the land of the living, Scareme, and that's a good story about the morphine vs codeine handling at the hospital.

Creepster, good to see you again as well

Da Weiner, we got some major downpours last night that were much needed for our area as well. I could do without the thunder because it scares the dog, but the rain was indeed a blessing.


----------



## The Creepster

Your appreciation for my return will pass Good thing I have a new box of crayons and lots of paper...to draw how happy I am


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome back, scareme!!!!!! Glad to see you on your feet again.

July 13 is also Beans 'n' Franks Day. (Just don't ask what's in the franks) 

If everyone is eating beans, with that lead to more global warming? :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Your appreciation for my return will pass Good thing I have a new box of crayons and lots of paper...to draw how happy I am


Here's a happy song for you to go with the drawings:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

Now THATS A GOOD SONG! I was punching the wall while humming the melody...and the KITTY CATS JOINED IN...they brought saws and crowbars.......my ol lady is going to be very upset....wasn't me it was the KITTY CATS! Thanks a lot Roxy I am a Rage-a-holic....I want to break things....like walls, concrete, people......


----------



## trishaanne

Nice and dark and overcast today and now thundering and raining. We need the rain but now that means I'll have to start cutting the grass again...grrrrr! 
The rain came down so hard for a while that it made a great river in the street so the grandkids and I headed outside with toy boats and sticks to race them down the street. (I know, bad gramma...letting the 2 year olds play in the street...hehehe.....I made them stay on the sidewalk, so there!) Now they are cooled off, have had lunch and it's time to head to the kitchen to do dishes. I will NEVER have a dishwasher. Well, there is an old one here, probably from the 70's, but I've never used it. I'd rather do them by hand. I'm SO old fashioned sometimes....not sure if that is a good thing or not. 
DaWeiner....being in NJ, I understand about the state bird..lol. I got bit by mosquitos 4 times just taking the garbage out this morning. Can't wait to see what happens when they re-awaken after the drought!


----------



## Death's Door

We have a dishwasher at my house - ME!

When I come home from work, while I'm preparing dinner and making lunch for the following day, I'm doing the dishes and then doing the remaining dishes and cleaning up after we have dinner. Get this - I don't have any kids except for the hubby! What the hell is wrong with this picture.


----------



## RoxyBlue

When I was a kid, I used to ask my mom why she didn't have a dishwasher. She would always reply "I have five" (referring to me and my four sisters). I guess my three brothers were the lawn mowers


----------



## Dark Angel 27

:lolkin: ...yes, that is the truth! and it doesn't cost as much as a whirlpool


----------



## debbie5

It's genetic. Everyone has SOME chore they just hate to do. For me, it's dishes. I could let my family wash them and we could all get some serious gastro illness from the horrid job they do. Sometimes, it's just not worth the fighting & aggravation. I do enough around here and don't need to do more or have to freaking nag people to do a chore THEY hate as well. They do enough chores and help me out a lot. We saved up the cash, and White Sam gets delivered tomorrow. YAY. Now if I could just perfect my Kid Washer...Hmmm.....


----------



## debbie5

Ooooooooooo...my arch nemesis in middle school was in the obit section of the paper today. She was a large girl with a horrific temper and was The School Bully. I was the only kid who ever stood up to her; she called me a filthy name and I slapped her so hard I saw the imprint of my hand, white, on her face. Dead at mid-40's. Too young. But then again, what goes around...


----------



## scareme

Wow debbie, I don't want to **** you off. Dead in her mid 40's, you must pack a powerful wojo. Show the obit to hubby and tell him to be nice or else.


----------



## debbie5

Oh she was awful scareme. She tormented everyone. A friend of mine lives on the same street as her, and I guess she was constanlty creating upheavals in the neighborhood, too. Cops were always at her house....


----------



## The Creepster

In the end everyone gets to pay......just beg for it to be quick........


----------



## morbidmike

just got back from dinner with dark angel 27 and her mom and friend and nixie,her husband and children 1 who is on the forum as slightly strange what a great bunch of people good food and good conversation and a compliment from DA's mom who said I look really normal LOL!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morbid mike said:


> just got back from dinner with dark angel 27 and her mom and friend and nixie,her husband and children 1 who is on the forum as slightly strange what a great bunch of people good food and good conversation and a compliment from DA's mom who said I look really normal LOL!!!!


:lolkin: we had fun too!


----------



## Evil Queen

Mike? Normal?


----------



## debbie5

Mike, does your ankle bracelet monitor allow you to go out to non-work related functions?? PAROLE VIOLATION! Now you and Creep will have to share a cell (DON'T drop the soap).


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Mike, does your ankle bracelet monitor allow you to go out to non-work related functions?? PAROLE VIOLATION! Now you and Creep will have to share a cell (DON'T drop the soap).



LMAO! :lolkin: does it count that he was invited?


----------



## nixie

Had fun tonight with forum buddies!! 

DA- It was so great to meet you!! I wish you lived around here, you're so sweet and we could have so much fun working on our Alice scenes together! 

Mike- So glad you could join us too! You should have come to my house, Slightly Strange revealed her new props, but DA and I shall keep our lips sealed... hehe. Should I be concerned that nobody said I looked normal??


----------



## morbidmike

where is fall at??? I 'm so tired of summer and all this stupid heat!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

July 14th is....
* Bastille Day
* Pandemonium Day 
* National Nude Day - the day to take off your clothes and go streaking. Be aware that such activities are not legal in all 50 states. If you get caught and have to pay a fine or serve jail time, blame Creepster.


----------



## Evil Queen

70 days Mike, 70 days.


----------



## Evil Queen

National Nude Day? Nekkid chat!!!! There will be pandemonium!!!


----------



## Spooky1

I thought Nekkid chat day was every day! :googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> * National Nude Day - the day to take off your clothes and go streaking. Be aware that such activities are not legal in all 50 states. If you get caught and have to pay a fine or serve jail time, blame Creepster.


*shocked voice* Haunti! Im a lady! I can't just take off my clothes and run down the streets! I don't want to cause a traffic accident! :googly:



nixie said:


> Had fun tonight with forum buddies!!
> 
> DA- It was so great to meet you!! I wish you lived around here, you're so sweet and we could have so much fun working on our Alice scenes together!
> 
> Mike- So glad you could join us too! You should have come to my house, Slightly Strange revealed her new props, but DA and I shall keep our lips sealed... hehe. Should I be concerned that nobody said I looked normal??


Shhh! No one was supposed to know that! I have a reputation as a heartless vigilante to protect! And i promise, my lips are sealed regarding Slightly Strange's props!

I had a very good time last night and I so wish I could be around on Halloween this year to help out!

And dear Nixie, if i called you Normal it would be an insult so no, you are not normal, your as mad as a hatter and completely bonkers! (but then, all the best people are!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

If everyone were nude, no one would pay any attention to it


----------



## Spooklights

Many thunderstorms came through yesterday, and we're still having them. The ones last night brought much lightning with them. It's great 'haunted house' weather.


----------



## nixie

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Shhh! No one was supposed to know that! I have a reputation as a heartless vigilante to protect! And i promise, my lips are sealed regarding Slightly Strange's props!
> 
> I had a very good time last night and I so wish I could be around on Halloween this year to help out!
> 
> And dear Nixie, if i called you Normal it would be an insult so no, you are not normal, your as mad as a hatter and completely bonkers! (but then, all the best people are!)


Aww, thanks! I think we've both gone 'round the bend...


----------



## Dark Star

Why is it you are bored to death, or busy busy beyond belief.....is there no middle ground?? :googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Why do people on facebook keep trying to send me naked pictures/video of themselves?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Why do people on facebook keep trying to send me naked pictures/video of themselves?


Because they have no couth


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> Why do people on facebook keep trying to send me naked pictures/video of themselves?


Maybe they're hoping you'll reciprocate. :laughvil:


----------



## Death's Door

Hauntiholik said:


> Why do people on facebook keep trying to send me naked pictures/video of themselves?


You were the one that brought up the fact that it was National Nude Day.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Maybe they're hoping you'll reciprocate. :laughvil:


Not worth looking at I assure you.



Da Weiner said:


> You were the one that brought up the fact that it was National Nude Day.


I don't make the holidays, I just report them. This has been going on for a few days now.


----------



## Evil Queen

You need to change your security settings.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

im choosing to be a nice little hussy and not say anything....*bites back retort*


----------



## The Creepster

Blame me for everything.....violence, hate, destruction, un-timely deaths.....and MIGHTY KITTY CATS!!!!! FOR I AM CREEPSTER


----------



## debbie5

Ahhh.. I see Haunti has gotten sucked into the "Hey, baby...Can you rate my junk?" scene.

LMAO. Rememebr I posted hwo I had a guy pestering me for the same thing?? LOL>


----------



## Evil Queen

No one wants me to rate their junk.


----------



## The Creepster

You knew this was coming...... Here you GO EQ!

WHAT DO YOU THINK?


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Ahhh.. I see Haunti has gotten sucked into the "Hey, baby...Can you rate my junk?" scene.


....but it's women sending me their pictures.


----------



## morbidmike

WOW the creepster is packing alot of junk


----------



## morbidmike

Haunti I'm here to help send them to me to rate I am unbiased LOL!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> Haunti I'm here to help send them to me to rate I am unbiased LOL!!!!


Okay. Can you prove that you're over 18 years of age?


----------



## morbidmike

yes I bought cigars today and didnt get carded due to my oldness


----------



## The Creepster

morbid mike said:


> WOW the creepster is packing alot of junk


I know.....I am going to die from heavy metal poisoning:googly:.....what a world....On that note...I have to go dance my set is up....then anyone want a table dance? $30


----------



## Evil Queen

Nice junk Creep. I give it an 8.


----------



## morbidmike

I can get a crack addict to table dance for 3 buck's


----------



## The Creepster

morbid mike said:


> I can get a crack addict to table dance for 3 buck's


True...but what kind of crack are you talking about?:googly: Cause not all crack is bad!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Evil Queen said:


> No one wants me to rate their junk.


Just PM'd ya.


----------



## Evil Queen

I think you sent it to ZF by mistake.


----------



## morbidmike

I wish I had junk!!!! I only have prop material


----------



## The Creepster

I wish I knew why I am not allowed to use the oven.........


----------



## morbidmike

because I rent it for outta town business


----------



## Evil Queen

I think it has something to do with the puppy incident.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

no comment at all...nice junk there creepster, i'll pay 5 bucks for a table dance. i need the laugh!:lolkin:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i just got out of the parents pool after swimming about an hour and trying to make Molly (a german shepherd) to fall/jump in. No luck, she's very smart! It's been a pretty good day so far!


----------



## morbidmike

I'd of danced last night but the table was crowded ROFL


----------



## The Creepster

for 5 bucks I will sing as well.......a sad song about my sander that I abused ....he left me


----------



## GothicCandle

Since our little shed doesn't have endless floor space we put some of my props on the rafters, well the skirt of Grizelda was block my view of a box I wanted so I took grezelda down from the rafters(Bats in the bellfry, witches in rafters?) and on the rafter I saw a verrrrrry large spider with quite the nest of eggs. I took a stick and destroyed the eggs, but the spider ran away. Grrr last thing I need is a REAL spider in my props, Hope it doesn't lay eggs in a more hidden spot. Ugg, then I'd have such a problem.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GothicCandle said:


> (Bats in the bellfry, witches in rafters?)


maybe its spiderman's girlfriend or mutant children!


----------



## RoxyBlue

My, my, folks have been lively here since I left work


----------



## Spooky1

There's nothing like sharing some paper mache project time with Roxy. Now if she'd just quit knocking over my zombie's head.


----------



## Draik41895

I went to great america today, for like the fifth time. It was the first for my sister though. It was awesome. Im on a horse.


----------



## debbie5

go on Facebook and look up ****MyDadSays...its hilarious..make sure to look at older posts tab.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> go on Facebook and look up ****MyDadSays...its hilarious..make sure to look at older posts tab.


if you like that then check out

http://crazythingsparentssay.com/

and

http://www.preschoolerstoday.com/ar...yshumor/parents-say-the-darndest-things-1633/


----------



## morbidmike

nothing like getting a charlie horse in you calf in the middle of the night it took about 20 minutes of pacing the halls to make it go away I must have slept thorough the begining of it cuz I woke up almost in tears it hurt so bad.....and some how something happend to my knee I noticed last night it's swollen pretty good.....I think it's the whole working thing it's not good for my health I was healthier when I was retired for 9 week's:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

July 15th is....
* Cow Appreciation Day
* Be a Dork Day
* I Love Horses Day
* Gummi Worm Day
* Tapioca Pudding Day
* St. Swithin's Day - a day on which people watch the weather for tradition says that whatever the weather is like on St. Swithin's Day, it will continue so for the next forty days.


----------



## IMU

*Zombie Eating Cows Appreciation Day!*


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> nothing like getting a charlie horse in you calf in the middle of the night it took about 20 minutes of pacing the halls to make it go away I must have slept thorough the begining of it cuz I woke up almost in tears it hurt so bad.....and some how something happend to my knee I noticed last night it's swollen pretty good.....I think it's the whole working thing it's not good for my health I was healthier when I was retired for 9 week's:googly:


Maybe you were snoring and your wife kicked you in the leg.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> There's nothing like sharing some paper mache project time with Roxy. Now if she'd just quit knocking over my zombie's head.


Hey, no airing the dirty laundry!:googly:



IMU said:


>


Nice cow, IMU. Have I mentioned lately that I think you're demented?:jol:



Spooky1 said:


> Maybe you were snoring and your wife kicked you in the leg.)


Or stabbed him in the leg


----------



## The Creepster

Well looks like "be a dork day" has been covered.....

why don't they have "use a stapler on someone's head day"


----------



## RoxyBlue

The kid playing the dork in this video is a little cutie


----------



## Spooky1

The forecast is for the next 16 days to have temperatures of 90 or above. How wonderful.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nice roxy! if only they new what a dork really was.....

but the kid is really cute!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I learned a new word today from Mr. TappityTapTap. It's "Fugawesome".


----------



## debbie5

In that video, the kid"s name is Dinneer?? Sheesh...


----------



## Devils Chariot

The heatwave you guys in the east have been enjoying has finally made its way to Los Angeles. We call it summer. and it sucks. Especially with no AC.

Things I need to sleep in summer:


 Fan in the window
 Fan next to the bed
 Wet towel (a wet hand towel on your chest + a fan feels very cool)
 Sports bottle of ice water
 2-3 Ice Cold rum based drinks
 2-3 sleeping pills

The other downside is all my mold making materials cure too fast. My clay is too soft. My paint dries too fast.

((((((Groan)))))


----------



## The Creepster

Word to your mother.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

DC, the thought of combining rum-based drinks and sleeping pills is scarier than your haunt:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> DC, the thought of combining rum-based drinks and sleeping pills is scarier than your haunt:googly:


That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## The Creepster

No way thats called "Coping" Sheesh....what kinda Americans are you two?:googly: HEY wheres my THORAZINE? Stoopid MOOSE


----------



## Spooky1

I forgot this morning to check to see how my first try at using CelluClay turned out. Hopefully it will be dry by the time I get home.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I forgot this morning to check to see how my first try at using CelluClay turned out. Hopefully it will be dry by the time I get home.


Hopefully it won't be still dented when you get home


----------



## Hauntiholik

Did you dent Spooky1's head?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Haunti, you're such an instigator

His zombie head fell down and went boom. It wasn't my fault- really:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> His zombie head fell down and went boom. It wasn't my fault- really:jol:


Uh huh. Tell that to the zombie. hehehe


----------



## morbidmike

I smell sabotage brewing in spooky land


----------



## Spooky1

My zombie head survived Roxy's accidental bump.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

this has been an interesting day! good night everybody!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good night, DA!

9779d by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Goblin

Good night DA.


----------



## morbidmike

IT'S FRIDAY!!!!last day of working in the heat gotta get my check YAY!!! I'm a working man again Uncle Sam like's me again .......my thoughts for the weekend are to get all the rivets in the gatling gun and get final paint on.....My brother inlaw came over last night with a list of stuff for the controls for movement about 80 bucks to make the gun do all kinds if neat things...He works on fire alarm panels so he's super smart in electronics so I say you build it and I will use it LOL.....he even found a module to make a machine gun sound I didnt plan on that but for 16 bucks I'll take it ....The neighbors will love me this year!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

We were shaken awake at 5:05 this morning by an 3.6 earthquake.  Took us a minute to figure out what had happened, since we never have quakes you can feel here in the DC area. No damage to any props (oh and Roxy is okay too ).


----------



## RoxyBlue

And here's an article about the earthquake:

http://www.cnn.com/2010/US/07/16/maryland.earthquake/index.html?video=true&hpt=T2

It was definitely one of those "What the hell was that?" moments this morning


----------



## Spooklights

Glad you're both OK, Roxy and Spooky
That was just about what we felt- "What the HECK!" My husband was already awake getting ready for work, but it woke me out of a dead sleep. Very odd feeling, like the whole house shimmied. Hubby said it made a roaring sound. 

Is there anyone else in Maryland that felt the earthquake?

Oh, and new idea for a haunted house....an earthquake room where the floor moves back and forth. (It was just a creepy feeling!)


----------



## Hauntiholik

July 16th is....
* National Personal Chef's Day
* International Juggling Day
* Atomic Bomb Day
* National Corn Fritters Day
* Talk to a Telemarketer Day


----------



## Hauntiholik

Glad you folks in Maryland are okay!


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks, Haunti. Around here the first though is, what was just blown up, not, hey we had an earthquake.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> July 16th is....
> * Atomic Bomb Day


One of the first things Spooky1 said after the shake was "I wonder if DC got nuked?":googly: You actually think of stuff like that when you live in the Ground Zero and #1 Pick for Nuclear Attack areas


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Spooky1 said:


> We were shaken awake at 5:05 this morning by an 3.6 earthquake.  Took us a minute to figure out what had happened, since we never have quakes you can feel here in the DC area. No damage to any props (oh and Roxy is okay too ).


nice to know you have your priorities straight! :lolkin:

today is a trip day, going with mom to take her friend back home and to this little antique shop near her. another nice surprise is that i was unsure if i'd be able to get the tattoo at all. I was talking to mom about it and she offered to pay for it herself...which is another big shocker! Now all I have to do is find a good image!

things are finally looking up!

talk to you all later!


----------



## The Creepster

Hey I know a "CORN" and now the little fella has a day of his own....YAY
I like Atomic Bomb day, are they supposed to arrive via mail?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, that Spooky1 knows his priorities

If you like bats, DA, here's a pattern to consider. If I were going to get a tattoo, this would be high on my list of choices.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dark Angel 27 said:


> .... another nice surprise is that i was unsure if i'd be able to get the tattoo at all. I was talking to mom about it and she offered to pay for it herself...which is another big shocker! Now all I have to do is find a good image!


Post pictures of your fresh tattoo if you get it done!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Roxy -
I looked at that image when I was looking for a bat tattoo and I did some research. That image has been used a lot and the original artist is very angry that he isn't getting credit for it.

Just saying...

Take a design and make it yours


----------



## Dark Angel 27

finally a day for creepster to enjoy! And because you are such an awesome guy, the atomic bomb will be dillivered to you from an inconspicious black hearse by a skinny brunette in a tight black corsette and fishnet stockings along with a kegger of Jack Daniels!

have fun creepster (just keep those explosives away from the state of texas!) :lolkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Roxy -
> I looked at that image when I was looking for a bat tattoo and I did some research. That image has been used a lot and the original artist is very angry that he isn't getting credit for it.
> 
> Just saying...
> 
> Take a design and make it yours


Oops! Didn't know - like so many images on the 'Net, they end up everywhere and aren't always credited. If I find out who the artist is, I will definitely note it because it's a marvelous design.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Spooky1 said:


> We were shaken awake at 5:05 this morning by an 3.6 earthquake.  Took us a minute to figure out what had happened, since we never have quakes you can feel here in the DC area. No damage to any props (oh and Roxy is okay too ).





RoxyBlue said:


> Yep, that Spooky1 knows his priorities
> 
> If you like bats, DA, here's a pattern to consider. If I were going to get a tattoo, this would be high on my list of choices.





Hauntiholik said:


> Post pictures of your fresh tattoo if you get it done!





Hauntiholik said:


> Roxy -
> I looked at that image when I was looking for a bat tattoo and I did some research. That image has been used a lot and the original artist is very angry that he isn't getting credit for it.
> 
> Just saying...
> 
> Take a design and make it yours


Thanks guys.

Roxy you read my mind...again. (be careful....its a dangerous place)
I was planning on getting a bat design and am now serching for good images. Haunti, i will keep in mind what you said. i will post pics when it gets done!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, it appears this is the blog from the original artist. Scroll down and you will see a picture of the tattoo on a person's back and his blog about it:

http://artbackwash.blogspot.com/2007_04_01_archive.html


----------



## Hauntiholik

You beat me to the post


----------



## The Creepster

Dark Angel 27 said:


> finally a day for creepster to enjoy! And because you are such an awesome guy, the atomic bomb will be dillivered to you from an inconspicious black hearse by a skinny brunette in a tight black corsette and fishnet stockings along with a kegger of Jack Daniels!
> 
> have fun creepster (just keep those explosives away from the state of texas!) :lolkin:


YAY now I will host a meet and beat...don't mind the plastic on the floor, I am just painting


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dark Angel 27 said:


> ....the atomic bomb will be dillivered to you from an inconspicious black hearse by a skinny brunette in a tight black corsette and fishnet stockings along with a kegger of Jack Daniels!


If it's a 1960 Superior I know her! hehehe She's a gear head too.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

The Creepster said:


> YAY now I will host a meet and beat...don't mind the plastic on the floor, I am just painting


*rolls on the floor laughing*

you might want to make sure your insurance is all paid up!


----------



## The Creepster




----------



## Dark Angel 27

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_K1WSFfbvH...dY/s400/tribal_bat_tattoo_design_TATRBA16.jpg

i think i like this one too. what do you guys think?

very funny vid creepster. more power to you


----------



## Hauntiholik

I like it DA. Do you have an artist in mind?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> I like it DA. Do you have an artist in mind?


yes i do. my mom's friend has a son who does this type of work. he's been doing tatts for a few years now, and he's a great artist and he's willing to do it for $40. just hope he's not heavy handed.


----------



## debbie5

Creep, I like my male living sculptures to NOT have a speech impediment: "FI-ahhh POW-WAAaahhhhhh!" 

Kinda hard to be tuff when you sound like Elmer Fudd.


----------



## debbie5

Someday, I'm getting the image (deer with flower horns) at the bottom of this page. I find these mummies fascinating.

http://www.tattoosymbol.com/timeline/timeline-5.html


----------



## Devils Chariot

My insomnia cure didn't work. I have been awake for almost 24 hours now.

Oh wait.... (googles insomnia)

Insomnia is caused by many different things. The most common causes of insomnia are:
 

Alcohol
Anxiety
Coffee
Stress
Check,check,check, and check. FUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!

Alcohol. It works until it doesn't.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Devils Chariot said:


> My insomnia cure didn't work. I have been awake for almost 24 hours now.
> 
> Oh wait.... (googles insomnia)
> 
> Insomnia is caused by many different things. The most common causes of insomnia are:
> 
> 
> Alcohol
> Anxiety
> Coffee
> Stress
> Check,check,check, and check. FUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!
> 
> Alcohol. It works until it doesn't.


Xanax, DC! it puts me out like a light!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_K1WSFfbvH...dY/s400/tribal_bat_tattoo_design_TATRBA16.jpg


I like that one, too.



debbie5 said:


> Someday, I'm getting the image (deer with flower horns) at the bottom of this page. I find these mummies fascinating.
> 
> http://www.tattoosymbol.com/timeline/timeline-5.html


That's a nice one and definitely unusual, Deb.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Devils Chariot said:


> My insomnia cure didn't work. I have been awake for almost 24 hours now.
> 
> Oh wait.... (googles insomnia)
> 
> Insomnia is caused by many different things. The most common causes of insomnia are:
> 
> 
> Alcohol
> Anxiety
> Coffee
> Stress
> Check,check,check, and check. FUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!
> 
> Alcohol. It works until it doesn't.


"Warm milk...perhaps?"


----------



## Hauntiholik

hehehe _Ovaltine_!!

Some might suggest using a hammer to cure what ails you but a great workout can help too.

Dang it. My boys keep repeating "Bang.....Boom......Fi-ahh pow-wah!"


----------



## Dr Morbius

If you can get your Dr to prescribe Ambien, that stuff works like a charm. 
It CAN have some weird side effects though. I've heard of people doing things after taking it and not remember doing it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr Morbius said:


> If you can get your Dr to prescribe Ambien, that stuff works like a charm.
> It CAN have some weird side effects though. I've heard of people doing things after taking it and not remember doing it.


Drinking heavily can have the same side effect, or so I'm told


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i've not seen that movie in forever!


----------



## morbidmike

like a bad case of diarrhea I'm back I had to do a side job at a kitty doctor feline that is LOL and now I have been sneezing and have had a runny nose for about 2 hrs stupid cats I must have stirred up some dander working on the lights....I also had to go into the attic to fix some illegal splices and while up there for 15 minutes I could feel the sweat rolling down my back funneling into my booty crack!!!!!OH WHAT A FEELING......There is your mental picture for the night good luck getting that outcha head


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> ......There is your mental picture for the night good luck getting that outcha head


it BURNS!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> hehehe _Ovaltine_!!
> 
> Some might suggest using a hammer to cure what ails you but a great workout can help too.
> 
> Dang it. My boys keep repeating "Bang.....Boom......Fi-ahh pow-wah!"


Now who would suggest using a hammer AND lifting......

I put the fear of GOD into "cardio bunnies" AND THE GUN SHOW IS NOW ON DISPLAY........19.5 inch biceps anyone? WOOF!:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

it's sleepy time.... just watched the crazies great flick!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Benedryl will knock u out as well. I use Ambien on occasion, and find that I do stupid, foggy brained things, like move/file stuff before I go to bed and have NO IDEA where it is in the morning.


----------



## debbie5

Then there is the time I was riding with that Kennedy man and he hit the gates of the White House while on Ambien....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*Score @ Goodwill!*

she shoots, she scores! I went with mom to take her friend to her home in Kalamazoo. On the way, we saw a huge sale at her local Good Will. we walk in and bam! Right there is a tea pot and more sets of china! i picked and choosed among them keeping in mind that nothing is really supposed to match. we go to the checkout and with everything being 50% off, we bought 14 differents pieces and paid a little over 5 bucks for everything! SCORE!

and then, to offset my good fortune, i get home to check on a teapot i had bid for on Ebay and won....only to find out that one was a child's teapot. not so bad as i wanted variety. Still, i'm pretty happy with my purchases! I'll post pics of everything tomorrow on my tea party thread.

oh and i get my tattoo, this monday! *insert excited dance here*

good night everybody!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, it's 4:30am and its 74 degrees. Didn't cool down much last nite. Going to be another hot an humid day. I don't do hot and humid very well anymore.


----------



## morbidmike

hot and humid sucks and I want winter to come in for a week ...can you imagine 12 in of snow in july AAAAAAAHHH!!!!! what a site that would be I would frolic thru it and make snow angels ......well it aint gonna happen and I gotta go work at some piece of S#$% getto rental all day .....


----------



## Evil Queen

Last day of the estate sale! Anything left is going to charity. I'm almost done!


----------



## Hauntiholik

July 17th is....
* National Peach Ice Cream Day
* Yellow Pig Day
* Wrong Way Corrigan Day
* Toss Away the "Could Haves" and "Should Haves" Day 
* National Woodie Wagon Day


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> July 17th is....
> 
> * Toss Away the "Could Haves" and "Should Haves" Day


good idea. time for a new start!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> July 17th is....
> * Yellow Pig Day


Did you mean "yellow hog?"


----------



## debbie5

Nice Who The Hells Knows What That Is Anymore reference: Wrong Way Corrigan Day..LOL>


----------



## morbidmike

I made a 150bucks today and now I gonna spend it on beer and diner for the old lady well she can eat I'll make sure the beer dont get warm LOL .....I gotta keep some of it DIO needs some parts to finish him and I need material for the funeral procession soon I will be already for the big day and I will laugh at the slackers who will go into panic mode come september MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH muhahahahaha muhahahahah


----------



## Dark Angel 27

plans are set in motion. I'm getting inked on monday and will be getting that bat tatto i showed you only it'll be black for the outline and purple for the main coloring! yay for me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't forget to bring a bullet to bite on, DA


----------



## debbie5

Where are you getting it placed??


----------



## morbidmike

went to Bennigans for dinner then down to the American Legion for some drinks ,when we walked in there was a huge debate going on.....With out knowledge to us there was a same sex marriage upstairs in the hall portion of the building.......well it seems the older Vets do not approve of same sex couples ....I dont have an issue with any of them it's their life and as long as they pay taxes like the rest of us I say let them do what they want cause I assume they look at us man woman relationships and say thats nasty how the hell can they do it


----------



## morbidmike

Today I have a painter coming over to help with my props .....My 12 yr old nephew he called yesterday asking if he could come over and work on props with me!!! so I enacted the Morbid Mike child slave labor law for today .... I am now known as the cool uncle finally after 39 yrs I'm one of the cool kids...YAY FOR ME!!!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Yay for you Mike. It' good to be the favorite uncle. You get to have all the fun and none of the responability . Also, Yay for you for starting another haunter in the making. Maybe you can start him on his own prop, something simple like wiring up some led eyes with ping pong balls.


----------



## Hauntiholik

July 18th is....
* National Caviar Day
* Chrysanthemum Day
* National Ice Cream Day


----------



## hedg12

Hauntiholik said:


> July 18th is....
> * National Ice Cream Day


Good day for it, with this heat...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Don't forget to bring a bullet to bite on, DA


Roxy, I won't need the bullet to bite on since I know it's not gonna hurt too bad. (as long as he's not heavyhanded)



debbie5 said:


> Where are you getting it placed??


I'm getting it on my right shoulder. Since I already have one on my left shoulder. I'm pretty excited about it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's still hot here


----------



## Dark Angel 27

we just has a storm here in michigan. right now it's pretty cool and cloudy. perfect day as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## morbidmike

today was a great day my evil apprentice and I, got alot done in the Labor-a-tory.....He finished sanding the creepster and laytexed him all by himself and painted the base for DIO and set all the rivits in the the holes I drilled on the gatlin gun he also helped on first coat of paint on the creepster.....I welded the frame for the funeral procession and got them all standing where they are supposed to be and did some painting and laytexed some spots he missed .....EXCELENT DAY IN MORBID LAND!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Definitely a great day in Morbidland Didn't you have a progress thread somewhere that you can post picture updates to?


----------



## morbidmike

yes I need to post pics of the minion's


----------



## Spooky1

We have a noisy thunder storm hitting us right now.


----------



## Spooklights

I wish it would come here. It's humid and still, and a breeze would be really nice.


----------



## debbie5

We had THE most amazing storm yesterday....continuous lightning of all types for almost 30 minutes: cloud to cloud, multiple tendrils, HUGE bolts like Zeus..it was amazing. It's so neat that the bolts were different colors: yellow, reddish, blue. My house is on a hi point in the city, so I have almost a 180degree sky view. VERY cool. And the best thing is that kids and dog aren't scared, so they all slept thru it!


----------



## Goblin

In the movie King Kong, the natives built a giant wall to keep out Kong. So why did they put a giant door
in it that he could get through instead of a normal size door just for them? Also, all those men had lost 
their guns but were chasing after Kong......what did they figure they would do when they caught up with
him?


----------



## morbidmike

big wall big door go hand in hand


----------



## Hauntiholik

July 19th is....

* Flitch Day - a day that dates back to the 15th century. If a married couple could prove to a jury of bachelors and maidens that they lived in harmony and fidelity for the past year and never once wished themselves unwed then the couple would receive a flitch of bacon from the local monks. Very few couples took home the bacon.

* National Raspberry Cake Day

* National Get Out of the Dog House Day

* National Hug Your Kids Day

* Marine Day - a day of gratitude for the blessings of the oceans and to hope for the economic prosperity of maritime Japan

Today would have also been Lizzie Borden's 150th birthday.

_Lizzie Borden took an axe,
And gave her mother forty whacks,
When she saw what she had done,
She gave her father forty-one. _​
She actually gave the Bordens only 29 whacks, not 81.


----------



## Death's Door

Had a relaxing weekend. Hung out at the pool every day, ate steamed crabs and corn, read my Rue Morgue magazine and worked on my Trick or Treat crosstitch for my witches' kitchen. Not a bad weekend I must say.


----------



## Spooky1

Flitch Day - Roxy, lets go get our bacon!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We can get the bacon and hug the dog since she's the closest thing we have to a kid


----------



## The Creepster

I live for the smell of Iron in the morning.....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> Today would have also been Lizzie Borden's 150th birthday.
> 
> _Lizzie Borden took an axe,
> And gave her mother forty whacks,
> When she saw what she had done,
> She gave her father forty-one. _​
> She actually gave the Bordens only 29 whacks, not 81.


Speaking of Lizzie Borden....





the old bordon house is now a bed and breakfast....interesting...


----------



## Hauntiholik

The nutters are out in force today. It took me 25 minutes to go 3 miles passing 3 separate rear end accidents. At the last accident people were directed to take the off ramp off of the highway. I decided that that wasn't for me and took the shoulder where a nice police man stopped me  and then waved me on. Apparently all of this mess was caused by a car engulfed in flames about 1/2 up the road in the opposite direction.

I was doing fine until Barbie in her beemer with her finger shoved up to the 3rd digit nearly side swiped my car. I should have stayed in bed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I never liked those evil Barbies


----------



## Spooky1

Haunti, I'm sure she would have given you more space if you were driving your hearse.


----------



## debbie5

I got 2 points in heaven for driving 20 miles behind a truck towing another one with a rope (yes, it's illegal to do here)...so of course they have to do 15 mph the whole way AND kinda crreeeeeppppp up to the red lights so they never actually have to stop. And have to do hand gestures to each other out the window the whole way. HOLES!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Haunti, I'm sure she would have given you more space if you were driving your hearse.


Barbie is as Barbie does. It wouldn't have mattered what I was driving.

I think she was waiting at the light for a prettier shade of green before turning left with her right turn signal on.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Lots of rain in the forecast for this week. I might actually get some sewing done, starting with later this afternoon!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I was thinking about this song all day. maybe it'll cheer everyone up.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Where are your fresh tattoo pictures DA? Hmmmmmmmm?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

no worries, i went through with it. i'll have to grab the camera


----------



## nixie

ooooh, DA- I want to see!! You're braver than I.


----------



## morbidmike

bad news my air brush broke gosh dammit right in the middle of painting the crepster ....it has a mini O-ring on the needle and that broke I only paid 20 bucks for it so I'll probably just buy a new one


----------



## Hauntiholik

I moved your tattoo pic to the Halloween Tattoo thread DA


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ok


----------



## debbie5

LOL..."Jump like a fish, jump like a porpoise..all join hands in habeas corpus!" Hilarious.

You do know she got let off, Scott free and LIVED there in the nighborhood her whole life.


----------



## nixie

My oldest daughter turns 17 today! That sounds SO much older to me than 16, so grown-upish....eek! She is a member on the forum and a Halloween fanatic, but she mostly lurks around here.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> LOL..."Jump like a fish, jump like a porpoise..all join hands in habeas corpus!" Hilarious.
> 
> You do know she got let off, Scott free and LIVED there in the nighborhood her whole life.


I heard she was shunned though. It couldn't have been a happy life. Still, better than being in prison.


----------



## morbidmike

I saw a dude riding a Harley yesterday he was next to me on the highway I looks over and what is he on a sportster hes like 250 lbs and fairly tall all hunched over on this little machine...The best part he was wearing a SATCHEL what the %#[email protected] seriously !!!! a boneified man purse...so it seems he was riding a girls bike and wearing a purse!!! NICE!!!! he probably had his I-pod belting out Madonna's greatest hits LOL!!!!!..........and yes I am just a teeny weenie bit jealous due to the fact I dont have a bike boooooo hooooo


----------



## Hauntiholik

July 20th is....
* Moon Day - Man's first landing on the moon. "Houston, Tranquility Base here. The Eagle has landed". 

* Ugly Truck Day
* Lollipop Day


----------



## debbie5

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
17 means you can wear the higher heeled shoes, the skimpier clothing. Unless your momma is Nixie, cuz she will SO backhand you for dressing tarty! LOL.

Congrats!
(singing) "A whole new wooorrrlllddddddddddd...."


----------



## debbie5

But Mike: you can always get a man purse, I pod and a second hand Schwinn...going down a big hill, you will feel JUST like a BIG BOY! You can even make the "bruuum! bruuuummmm!" noises....


----------



## Death's Door

We have been getting a lot of rain lately. Yesterday we had two downpours (not that I am complaining) and my pool looked like it was going to burst at the seams. Last night after the second downpour, I went out to check on it. It was about 9:30 pm and I decided that I needed to get in a let some of the water out. I looked around, took off my nightgown, got in the pool, let the water out and then decided to swim around for awhile. Very liberating.


----------



## debbie5

Another Housework Avoidance day: I'm off to the county fair!


----------



## debbie5

LOL! I'm sure now mike will wanna pay for a web cam at your pool, Weiner!


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> July 20th is....
> * Moon Day - Man's first landing on the moon. "Houston, Tranquility Base here. The Eagle has landed".
> 
> * Ugly Truck Day
> * Lollipop Day


Do I get a lollipop if I moon someone today? :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Do I get a lollipop if I moon someone today? :googly:


Only if you moon someone while driving an ugly truck:jol:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Sounds like the makings of a country-western song.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

vacation's comming to an end. i head back on the 2nd of august by plane. i just hope i can squeeze into the seat again. those things aren't designed for big people!


----------



## morbidmike

the time is coming for the debut of the Creepster he is 95 percent done.....thats right another one almost done what a good feeling NO STRESS!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Not a bad day after all. Some prop material and a minion.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

great job! gotta love curby's! it's cheaper then wall mart!


----------



## debbie5

I am burning the candle at both ends, and still I am told I must do more. 
Not happy. While I am capable of burning a third end, now that I have been TOLD to do it....?? 
No. 
When you see a momma lion, don't look upon her as "momma" and forget about the LION part.


----------



## morbidmike

awwwwww just do it and shut your trap........you's dames are always a complainin.....just do what your told ya see!!!! (must talk like a 1920's mafia gangster while reading this) ......hey Bugsy bring the beers this dame looks thirsty


----------



## Hauntiholik

July 21st is....
* National Junk Food Day
* National Hot Dog Day


----------



## The Creepster

Why does every "National Day" there is has to do with food or gluttony on some level? .....CONSUME CONSUME CONSUME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

National Hot Dog Day and National Junk Food Day are kinda redundant


----------



## Death's Door

Of course when I stay up late (went to bed at 1:37 am last night) watching a movie, everyone needs everything done at this moment. I'm talking flight arrangements for tomorrow, need to order lunches for conference room now, etc. I'm hoping to get some of my work done today and catch up with you guys on the forum. Holy ****ake!


----------



## scareme

Da Weiner said:


> We have been getting a lot of rain lately. Yesterday we had two downpours (not that I am complaining) and my pool looked like it was going to burst at the seams. Last night after the second downpour, I went out to check on it. It was about 9:30 pm and I decided that I needed to get in a let some of the water out. I looked around, took off my nightgown, got in the pool, let the water out and then decided to swim around for awhile. Very liberating.


I've done that, it is liberating. Hubby, horrified, asks "What if the nieghbors see you?" I guess the will just have to wash their eyes out with acid. That's their problem. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Why does every "National Day" there is has to do with food or gluttony on some level? .....CONSUME CONSUME CONSUME!!!!!!!!!!


Maybe we need to start a National Pat The Creepster on the Head and Say "There, There" Soothingly Day:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Creepster said:


> Why does every "National Day" there is has to do with food or gluttony on some level? .....CONSUME CONSUME CONSUME!!!!!!!!!!


Because they are American National days and Americans have growing waist lines.

Be happy Creepster - Colorado is the ONLY State with an obesity rate that is less than 20%. Now drop and gimme 50!


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Maybe we need to start a National Pat The Creepster on the Head and Say "There, There" Soothingly Day:jol:


That only makes my leg shake:googly: AND only if your of the female persuasion !!!!!!!! WoooooooHooooooooooo



Hauntiholik said:


> Because they are American National days and Americans have growing waist lines.
> 
> Be happy Creepster - Colorado is the ONLY State with an obesity rate that is less than 20%. Now drop and gimme 50!


Only 50???? sheesh....as long as you put 150lbs on my back so at least I get a little bit of a workout.....WOOF! Then I will be warmed up to hit the real weight hmmmmm only 460 lbs on the bench today....I have to work on that


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> I've done that, it is liberating. Hubby, horrified, asks "What if the nieghbors see you?" I guess the will just have to wash their eyes out with acid. That's their problem. lol


maybe instead of him complaining, you should tell him to join you! then you can both have that wonderful liberating feeling! :googly:

but that's just me of course, i will definitely have to try that someday!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yep. Lost my thumbnail today. It's all bloody and mooooshy underneath.


----------



## debbie5

Stop chewing your nails, Haunti!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ewwww.... gross!


----------



## The Creepster

Just put some tape on it and get to working out.......wuss


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Stop chewing your nails, Haunti!


Haha  I crushed my thumb with some dumbbells last month.



The Creepster said:


> Just put some tape on it and get to working out.......wuss


I have it taped up and I'm at work......DORK!


----------



## The Creepster

NO EXCUSE.........you could be doing "chair dips" and work on your triceps and lats....instead of your YAPPER! 

Since I am a dork that would explain why Green Peace is out front in their boats....right?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Chair dips? With a wheeled chair on a slick floor? You are sadistic.


----------



## morbidmike

junk food YUCK!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

morbid mike said:


> junk food YUCK!!!!


Hotdogs - YUM!!!! Ooops - wrong thread


----------



## Hauntiholik

July 21st is also National Legal Drinking Age Day.

If you're over 21......


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> Chair dips? With a wheeled chair on a slick floor? You are sadistic.


Why not? work on your core at the same time stabilize yourself and work your upper body Its ok not everyone can handle my workouts.....maybe you should try turning "on" and "off" a light switch instead Thats a pretty low impact regiment LOL:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Creepster said:


> Why not? work on your core at the same time stabilize yourself and work your upper body Its ok not everyone can handle my workouts.....maybe you should try turning "on" and "off" a light switch instead Thats a pretty low impact regiment LOL:googly:


You act all tough and mean Creepster but on the inside you're just kittens, rainbows and cotton candy.


----------



## The Creepster

I am as harmless as a butterfly....twice as pretty "I am so pretty...oh so pretty"!!!!!!!


----------



## nixie

debbie5 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
> 17 means you can wear the higher heeled shoes, the skimpier clothing. Unless your momma is Nixie, cuz she will SO backhand you for dressing tarty! LOL.


LMAO!!! I sure would! Thankfully, we don't have that problem, she's a gem! She prefers to stick to black Tim Button T-shirts, black peasant skirts, black&white striped tights, and hand warmers. She's very modest. I don't know where she gets it, certainly not her Belly Dancin' momma!


----------



## nixie

Oops, I shmucked that post above me all up...


----------



## scareme

Hauntiholik said:


> Chair dips? With a wheeled chair on a slick floor? You are sadistic.


If you do decide to give it a try, make sure one of your co-workers records it. We'd all like to see that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oooh, another Death Match featuring Haunti and Creepster!:googly: Go, Haunti, go! Backhand him with that smooshy finger:jol:


----------



## morbidmike

cant we all just get along!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't peaceful coexistence boring?


----------



## morbidmike

Quiet lab boy!!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Geez, Mike gets a job and is all "Hey, look- I grew a pair!" . I liked him better in his apron. Go make me a souffle, Michael!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> Quiet lab boy!!!!!!


That doesn't sound like you want to get along Mike.


----------



## debbie5

Hhmm..reindeer motor...hurdry gurdy man/organ grinder from Hell....Hmmmmm,.....


----------



## The Creepster

So many hostile people......


----------



## Dark Star

Group hug???


----------



## Evil Queen

I don't think Creepster hugs unless it's like a boa constrictor.


----------



## debbie5

I demand Creepster get a flea dip and a skin scraping before ANY hugging activity with others....is that a carbuncle under his arm?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well its down to the 100 day mark, time to get it in gear.


----------



## Goblin

Three months from the 31st!


----------



## Hauntiholik

July 22nd is....
* Hammock Day

* Pi Approximation Day

* National Penuche Day (fudge-like candy made from brown sugar, butter, and milk and vanilla)

* Rat-Catcher's Day

* Spooner's Day - A day to remember William Spooner, the scholarly man whose accidental transpositions gave us blushing crow (for crushing blow), tons of soil (for sons of toil), queer old dean (for dear old queen), swell foop (for fell swoop) and half-warmed fish (for half-formed wish).

* Pied Piper Day


----------



## Bone Dancer

So, what are your plans for Rat-Catcher's Day.

Hammock day, maybe I will make some bean soup.

Pi Approximation Day, its about 3 or so.

Pied Piper Day, only celeabrated in Hamlet. What does pied mean anyway.

Spooner's Day, Nope, got nothing.

National Penuche Day, maybe with some homemade ice cream


----------



## Spooky1

I don't know about Spooner's Day. Do we really want to see folks spooning here?  Well I wouldn't be surprised if Morbid Mike was spooning with his Creepster creation. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll spoon with you, honey

And here's a rat for the rest of you to catch:


----------



## The Creepster

Evil Queen said:


> I don't think Creepster hugs unless it's like a boa constrictor.


I have been know to break clavicles, ribs and what not....I like to SQUEEZE see all the pretty colors in ones face, and hear the little *gasps* Ohhhhh happy good time



debbie5 said:


> I demand Creepster get a flea dip and a skin scraping before ANY hugging activity with others....is that a carbuncle under his arm?


I have a lot of love to give....and have some really good ointments to help out with the itchy factor afterward! UNCLEAN....UNCLEAN


----------



## Hauntiholik

A little bigger
I'm bigger than you
And you are not me
The lengths that I will go to
The distance in your eyes
I've circumscribed too much
I messed it up

That's me in the corner
That's me in the spotlight
Losing my precision
Trying to keep up with you
And I don't know if I can do it
I've circumscribed too much
I'm not precise enough
I thought that I heard you laughing
I thought that I heard you say
"I don't think you are good enough"

Every minute
Of every waking hour I'm
Doing long division
Trying to keep an eye on you
Like an obsessive rational
I've circumscribed too much
I messed it up

Consider this
Three thirty nine and one-oh-eight
Consider this
Three thousand nine twenty seven
And twelve fifty
What if all these rationals
Are converging around
Now I've said too much
I thought that I saw you rounding
I thought that I heard you say
"I think we've got it good enough"

Three point one four three
Three point one four three

That's me in the corner
That's me in the spotlight
Losing my precision
Trying to keep up with you
And I don't know if I can do it
I've circumscribed too much
I'm not precise enough
I thought that I heard you laughing
I thought that I heard you say
"I don't think you are good enough"

Three point one four two
Eight five seven one
Three point one four three
One four three
One four three
Three

pi approximation day


----------



## The Creepster

What kinda pie is that exactly? I am glad I am not big in the brain


----------



## Dark Star

It's OK Creep, you are special in so many other ways...unique even..


----------



## debbie5

Great. Now I want penuche fudge, which (when made correctly) IS heaven.


----------



## scareme

The house is clean, the laundry is finished, time to hit the pool!


----------



## morbidmike

damn DSL I had to call att and get it reset but now I'm up and running again ready to wreak havoc as usual


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> damn DSL I had to call att and get it reset but now I'm up and running again ready to wreak havoc as usual


And there was much rejoicing...


----------



## GothicCandle

100 days untill halloween. My mom says "oh you have plenty of time" and is trying to make me wait to make props until september. You would think after living with a haunter for so long she would know better...sigh...silly women.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morbid mike said:


> damn DSL I had to call att and get it reset but now I'm up and running again ready to wreak havoc as usual


Just for you Mike!
http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/


----------



## morbidmike

another day in the labor-a-tory got some quality air brushing time on DIO .....the Creepster fought back today I was sealing him and the sealant made the paint a little soft ...Well he shed some of his skin so I had some minuet touch up he's ok!!!! I cant wait to start monster muddin the cloaks for the funeral procession then that will be the 3rd project done!!!!


----------



## Devils Chariot

2 giant fosters, 3 skulls, some clay, and 7 seasons of the Simpson's Treehouse of Horror = me gusta

Going to the doctor tomorrow for back pain and numb foot = ay que lastima


----------



## scareme

If "ay que lastima" means strong pain pills, I agree. Get enough to share with everybody.


----------



## trishaanne

Internet is back up and running...YAY. In the two days it was down tho, I managed to make my "Claude Rains" body for the cemetery and painted 2 new stones. I got the letters carved for my cemetery sign and partially painted. I guess I'll have to work nights instead of hanging out with hubby since I start setting up the middle of September.....gotta get busy, busy, busy! I guess I won't be able to make that trip to Oklahoma to look at the house for sale! Dammit!


----------



## debbie5

Wasn't it just Spring a while ago??


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Wasn't it just Spring a while ago??


It's winter in australia.


----------



## Bone Dancer

It seems to be the rainy season in Michigan. I think when I wasnt looking Michigan moved into the sub-tropical zone. It's been raining all day. I am going to dig out my de-humidifer.


----------



## morbidmike

WOHA!!!! it seems the morbid one forgot the set his alarm glad I had that internal one installed with a 12 minute delay built in


----------



## debbie5

(slapping Mike upside the head)..I see the REPEAT function is working....


----------



## Spooky1

Another day in the upper 90's forecast for today. Tomorrow may hit 100. May be a good day to work on something inside.


----------



## fick209

Spooky1 said:


> Another day in the upper 90's forecast for today. Tomorrow may hit 100. May be a good day to work on something inside.


I don't think I'll ever be visiting Maryland in the middle of the summer...you guys have been near 100 for the last month it seems like.


----------



## RoxyBlue

fick209 said:


> I don't think I'll ever be visiting Maryland in the middle of the summer...you guys have been near 100 for the last month it seems like.


Aw, c'mon, where's your sense of adventure?

Speaking of warm weather, how appropriate that July 23 is Vanilla Ice Cream Day. Make mine chocolate, please:jol:


----------



## GothicCandle

A common morning occurence...

"Meow"
"Meow"
"Meow"
"Meow"
"Meow" My cat bellows begging for her breakfast as I scurry about the kitchen gathering carrots, cat food, and coffee for the various animals of the household(homosapian, feline, and logomorpha) "Meow Meow Meow" She's a bit loud and annoying. I place on the floor a fresh dish of canned cat food right from a brand new never opened can, and furthermore of a brand and flavor that my cat adores. The cat walks over to it and gulps some down as if I haven't fed her in years. I go out and feed my rabbit(the logomorpha) and when I return my cat runs up to me, bowl still 96% full
"Meow"
"Meow"
"Meow"
"Meow"
"I just fed you." I reply.
"Meow"
"Meow"
"Your food is right there"
"Meow"
"Meow"
"Meow"
"Sigh, stupid cat."

She'll eat it once I've sat down in the other room. Or, I assume she does, since I have no other animals that might eat it, and when I return later to wash my own breakfast dish her's is empty.


----------



## RoxyBlue

She was just reminding you that you have to stick to the morning routine so she can eat her breakfast in a timely manner, GC


----------



## Spooklights

This weather is making me want snow again.


----------



## The Creepster

Out of boredom I let someone taser me.......whats the big deal, it kinda itches a little


----------



## RoxyBlue

Creep, you're such a macho guy I bet you sleep on a bed of nails and eat razor blades for breakfast, too:jol:


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Creep, you're such a macho guy I bet you sleep on a bed of nails and eat razor blades for breakfast, too:jol:


No, no, no, Roxy.....What are you crazy? I sleep on a bed of razor blades and eat nails:googly: 
On that note would you and Spooky like to join me for supper? I am having a lovely galvanized steel GN-3D.....tasty


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> No, no, no, Roxy.....What are you crazy? I sleep on a bed of razor blades and eat nails:googly:
> On that note would you and Spooky like to join me for supper? I am having a lovely galvanized steel GN-3D.....tasty


Kind of you to ask, but I think I get enough iron in my diet


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

So the morning drags after a hectic week, must be because I have plans to finish up the new stone and begin corpsing two skellies after work today.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

wow appleseed. long time no see! welcome back to the psycho assylum!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I love NCIS...and I adore Abby! Just happy that I found the episode I was looking for...the one where Abby has a stalker...that guy is creepy!


----------



## Spooky1

Everything seems to be going wrong in the lab today. Missing box in a delivery of expensive and perishable reagents. Assays not working right, and I haven't had a chance to go out for lunch yet. Grumpiness is setting in. :zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Everything seems to be going wrong in the lab today. Missing box in a delivery of expensive and perishable reagents. Assays not working right, and I haven't had a chance to go out for lunch yet. Grumpiness is setting in. :zombie:


My poor honey Here is a heart for you:

Zombie Heart by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1

You can always make me feel better Roxy.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Dark Angel 27 said:


> wow appleseed. long time no see! welcome back to the psycho assylum!


Thanks Dark Angel, been a busy winter and spring with home renovations. That and my wife being stationed on the USS Shoup (Navy) and left for deployment (9-months long) in mid-July and will not return until March of next year. But that's why I did so much buidling last year, this season is adding to that on a smaller scale.


----------



## scareme

Night before last something came in through the doggy door, ate the dog and cat food in the bowls. Then it knocked the lid off the cat food tote, shredded the bag, and ate half the bag. Last night it got one of the button quail out of it's cage. The plants all around it are flattened. I assume it ate it. But I don't see any feathers around the lawn. How could it get the bird out when the bars are only about 1/4 in wide? I guess I'd better put the trap out.


----------



## morbidmike

I had to do a side job at a cat clinic today WOW!!!! what nerds I am positive they all have atleast 40 cat's per lady they use big words and laugh at everything....I was working on installing some more plugs by the cat cages and one of the nurses asked me to move so this fat stupid cat could walk by I just GLARED at her she quietly muttered never mind and scooped up the cat and walked away I think I'll turn down them kinda side jobs from now on


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morbid mike said:


> I had to do a side job at a cat clinic today WOW!!!! what nerds I am positive they all have atleast 40 cat's per lady they use big words and laugh at everything....I was working on installing some more plugs by the cat cages and one of the nurses asked me to move so this fat stupid cat could walk by I just GLARED at her she quietly muttered never mind and scooped up the cat and walked away I think I'll turn down them kinda side jobs from now on


siriously? that's taking animal rights to a whole new level. Maybe some of those vets need to be reminded that we are the superiour species


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> siriously? that's taking animal rights to a whole new level. Maybe some of those vets need to be reminded that we are the superiour species


And that reminds me of the following quotes from Mark Twain:

What is Man? Man is a noisome bacillus whom Our Heavenly Father created because he was disappointed in the monkey. - _Mark Twain in Eruption_

I believe that our Heavenly Father invented man because he was disappointed in the monkey. I believe that whenever a human being, of even the highest intelligence and culture, delivers, an opinion upon a matter apart from his particular and especial line of interest, training and experience, it will always be an opinion so foolish and so valueless a sort that it can be depended upon to suggest to our Heavenly Father that the human being is another disappointment and that he is no considerable improvement upon the monkey.
- Mark Twain's _Autobiography_; _Mark Twain in Eruption_

In discarding the monkey and substituting man, our Father in Heaven did the monkey an undeserved injustice.
- Mark Twain's _Autobiography_; _Mark Twain in Eruption_


----------



## morbidmike

"cats are served best grilled with a little lemon pepper" quote Morbid Mike


----------



## The Creepster

Nothing like having 2 talking skulls swearing up a storm and having me decide who the winner was.....today is a good day I am so proud of my boys


----------



## debbie5

We wipe.
Monkeys don't.
De-evolution.
Monkeys win.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Just got back from Hobby Lobby and Goodwill. Score! HL is having 90% off all home accents. which is perfect because i got a lot of tea party odds and ends there!


----------



## GothicCandle

Dark Angel 27 said:


> siriously? that's taking animal rights to a whole new level. Maybe some of those vets need to be reminded that we are the superiour species


Theres lots of animals I like a whole lot more then most people I know. Though, I do agree that moving to let a cat walk by is a bit much....lol I don't think humans are "superiour" though. When the question "If your pet and a human were both drowning and you could only save one which would you?" comes up I anwer truthfully that "It depends on who the human is."


----------



## morbidmike

if it was Obama or a cat I'd save the cat!!!


----------



## scareme

Mike! Don't make me spank you.


----------



## debbie5

is it true the fed gov't has instituted a 55% death tax starting in 2011?? My nemesis..err....spouse told me this today!! SAY IT AIN'T SO, JOE!

Grandma better watch her stock portfolio and start drinking that Thallium Kool Aid I give her every day....she needs to be worm food by 1/1/11!
(SORRY JESUS>>>>>)


----------



## debbie5

Okay ladies- I have many many pounds of cornish hen meat, fully cooked. What do I do with it? It is sooooo tender,I dont want to just mash it up in a chicken salad sandwich.Plopping it in a noodly soup will just make it fall apart. I LOVE salad with tender chicken in it, but all the sudden onslaught of fiber makes my kids sick. What to do> I don't wnat to drown it in a cream of something soup...too heavy. any ideas? Maybe a teriyaki stirfry with veggies?? some alfredo angel hair pasta with bacon & snmall bites of chicken...a chicken vegie stew in a puff pastry bowl??HHhhhmmm..enchiladas? 
its still gonna be cool so I want to cook somereal food (not grilled) for a while.What would Julia do>> I dont have any of her stuff...


----------



## Devils Chariot

debbie5 said:


> is it true the fed gov't has instituted a 55% death tax starting in 2011?? My nemesis..err....spouse told me this today!! SAY IT AIN'T SO, JOE!
> 
> Grandma better watch her stock portfolio and start drinking that Thallium Kool Aid I give her every day....she needs to be worm food by 1/1/11!
> (SORRY JESUS>>>>>)


It was repealed/suspended one year, and in 2011 it will actually go back to its old 2001 rates. To hit the 55% rate you must inherit 3 million or more.

It no a new tax, but one that was reinstated back in 2001 by George Bush. I belive it was started in 1997, but because it is so controversial, I can't find a straight answer through google.

edit: ah ha! here we go:

Estate Tax History Versus Myth

* The first estate tax -- enacted July 6, 1797, to help pay for naval rearmament -- required only the purchase of federal stamps for wills and estates, but was terminated four years later because the need for the revenue passed. 
* A direct tax on inheritances imposed in 1862 during the Civil War ranged from 0.75 percent to 5 percent.
* The top rate was raised to 6 percent in 1864; but the tax was then abolished July 14, 1870.
* In 1898, an estate tax with a top rate of 15 percent on estates over $1 million was imposed to pay for the Spanish-American War -- then repealed on April 12, 1902.

America's fourth estate tax, enacted in 1916, set a top rate of 10 percent on estates over $5 million. It was raised to 25 percent in 1917, but this rate applied only to estates over $10 million. Unlike its predecessors, it was not repealed after the war, although the top rate was dropped to 20 percent in 1926. 

President Franklin Roosevelt raised the top rate to 60 percent in 1934, and to 70 percent in 1935. The same bill increased the top income tax rate to 75 percent and increased corporate taxes. Altogether the law raised just $250 million annually. 


Source: Bruce Bartlett, senior fellow, National Center for Policy Analysis, July 19, 2000.


----------



## scareme

I heard too it was a tax the government accidently let laspe this year, but will begin again Jan of 2011. They said George Steinbrenner's family is lucky he passed this year, saving the family about 5 hundred million, since his worth was over a billion. My family doesn't have that problem.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sigh, the unfortunate tax problems of the rich.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thank goodness I'm not rich!


----------



## Spooky1

Back as recently as the early 60's the top tax bracket was 91%. I guess it's like the Beatles song Taxman.

http://www.truthandpolitics.org/top-rates.php


----------



## GothicCandle

morbid mike said:


> if it was Obama or a cat I'd save the cat!!!


I could make an insulting joke about republicans, but we aren't suppose to talk about politics on this forum so I'll restrain myself.

lol


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thanks gc. I'm glad you have such good restraint.


----------



## GothicCandle

Since I'm getting a new computer soon (Dell says it will be here around aug 15!!!!) I'm looking up stuff that I want for it, like games and such. I'm looking around the Sim3 website and clicked on a link that went to the 404 page not found and hmmm what an odd photo they have. Is this suppose to tell the viewer that not only is the website buggy(bad link) but also the game itself is buggy. Last time I checked this is not how to bath a baby...

http://store.thesims3.com/404.html


----------



## morbidmike

finally Matell has a bunch of cool dolls out there called monster high my daughter has 2 and cant wait to blow her birthday stash on some more today....these things look like brat dolls but taller and are based on classic horror creatures here is 1 the chitlin wants

http://www.toysrus.com/shop/index.jsp?categoryId=2255956 click on girls toys


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to corpsing I go.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 24 is:

Cousins Day 
Amelia Earhart Day


----------



## GothicCandle

No one had a random thought today? are y'all ill?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morbid mike said:


> finally Matell has a bunch of cool dolls out there called monster high my daughter has 2 and cant wait to blow her birthday stash on some more today....these things look like brat dolls but taller and are based on classic horror creatures here is 1 the chitlin wants
> 
> http://www.toysrus.com/shop/index.jsp?categoryId=2255956 click on girls toys


http://www.toysrus.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=4297374

Finally, some one has a good idea. no more cutsey dolls. I may even get one for myself!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GothicCandle said:


> No one had a random thought today? are y'all ill?


no, not ill. forced to work all day agaisnt my will and now, I'm too tired to think. just got on to check emails and face book stuff.

night all


----------



## debbie5

I bought some of this great high fiber & flax bread by Arnold Bakery. Healthy..good idea! Six hours and 4 slices later, my random thought: do not SUDDENLY increase your fiber intake. Not only will you out-gas all the cowboys sitting 'round the chuckwagon, you will have FIRE shooting out of your Netherlands!
ACTUAL FIRE. 
I was incapacitated and greased up with various portal ointments and fishy smelling salves all day. OW! ME BUM! Everybody else went to see The Sorceror's Apprentice. I was home lying down. Not sitting. Laying.


----------



## morbidmike

healthy food = food that will race through your system like a cheetah lit on fire !!!


----------



## Dark Star

Gee, I thought that was fast food.......


----------



## autumnghost

Randomly....July in Missouri without AC stinks - kinda literally. lol


----------



## Bone Dancer

What a great day, 72 and not humid. So much better then the 80+ and humid weather that was here for the last week or so.


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 25 is:

Culinarians Day - a special day for all you cooks
Parent's Day - hi, Mom and Dad!
Threading the Needle Day - either sew (the literal interpretation of the holiday) or do something difficult


----------



## Hauntiholik

deleted


----------



## Spooky1

Bone Dancer said:


> What a great day, 72 and not humid. So much better then the 80+ and humid weather that was here for the last week or so.


We hate you 

It's 95 and humid here, at least it's not 100 like yesterday. It's been an unusually hot summer here, but late July is always the hottest part of summer.

I was outside yesterday using my heat gun to bend some PVC. It may have actually been hot enough to bend it without the use of the heat gun.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love this clip:


----------



## shar

That is soooo cute, can't help but giggle with him


----------



## My CReePY Garage

qualed on m-16 and m-9 (again) yesterday in 103 degree heat with 60 pound flak jacket and kevlar. Training in SC. It is sooo hot. 1 1/2 weeks of training left then off to Iraq.


----------



## The Creepster

why don't we just record people dying? Like all the world's leaders, or a bunch of ladies. That would be heavy.


----------



## Spooky1

My CReePY Garage said:


> qualed on m-16 and m-9 (again) yesterday in 103 degree heat with 60 pound flak jacket and kevlar. Training in SC. It is sooo hot. 1 1/2 weeks of training left then off to Iraq.


I guess they want you to get use to the heat in Iraq. Take care and stay safe.


----------



## Spooky1

A thunder storm came through and knocked down the temperature finally. The thunder, wind and rain were impressive (we had a tornado warning, but no tornado). The dog is still hiding under the desk here in the basement.


----------



## morbidmike

My CReePY Garage said:


> qualed on m-16 and m-9 (again) yesterday in 103 degree heat with 60 pound flak jacket and kevlar. Training in SC. It is sooo hot. 1 1/2 weeks of training left then off to Iraq.


thank you for helping to keep freedom free!!!! you and your fellow soldiers are a valuable asset to us all ..Stay safe my friend!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Mmmm tamales.


----------



## morbidmike

Yuck!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Yawwwnnn.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mmmmm a nice cool evening about 65 degrees. 
I hope I get an nite like this for Halloween, instead of the wind and rain I have been getting the past few years.
Sorry Spook, I am not trying to rub it in, its just the past few days have been terrible with heat and humidity.


----------



## scareme

My CReePY Garage said:


> qualed on m-16 and m-9 (again) yesterday in 103 degree heat with 60 pound flak jacket and kevlar. Training in SC. It is sooo hot. 1 1/2 weeks of training left then off to Iraq.


Thanks for all you're doing. And tell you wife and girls thanks too. I know how hard it will be on them with you gone. Keep us updated on how it's going. Stay safe.


----------



## GothicCandle

When I was 11 and we first moved into this house my mom gave me the biggest bedroom. And now mom complains how my props have taken over the house. She has her bed room, I have my room, the props have the rest of the house. is this a problem? lol.


----------



## Goblin

Only if they start inviting friends over.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The kids had fun over the weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was that one of your kids that said "Gee, that scared me"?


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Was that one of your kids that said "Gee, that scared me"?


Yes. He jumped every time they fired the cannon that day.


----------



## The Creepster

Just throw some rotting meat on it and pour some pig's blood on it or whatever.......


----------



## Death's Door

debbie5 said:


> I bought some of this great high fiber & flax bread by Arnold Bakery. Healthy..good idea! Six hours and 4 slices later, my random thought: do not SUDDENLY increase your fiber intake. Not only will you out-gas all the cowboys sitting 'round the chuckwagon, you will have FIRE shooting out of your Netherlands!
> ACTUAL FIRE.
> I was incapacitated and greased up with various portal ointments and fishy smelling salves all day. OW! ME BUM! Everybody else went to see The Sorceror's Apprentice. I was home lying down. Not sitting. Laying.


I had that problem with Activia. I only ate it once a day for only three days. That's all my butt could handle.

The yogurt, Activia which Jamie Lee Curtis happily promotes for you to ingest for two weeks can have the same effect. She says to send in your videos of you changing over to Activia. So far, the commercial is only showing people trying it for the first time. I guess they can't show the rest of the days because all you would see with the bathroom door and some funky noises along with a can of spray going off or someone turning on the exhaust fan for the umpteenth time.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

the lady i bought the teapot and candy dish from on ebay was so nice to combine the shipping on both items and she even through in two tea caddy's! definitely buying from her in the future! I can hardly wait to go home and start distressing stuff! (I'm really missing my dog too! next time i go anywhere he's comming with me!)


----------



## Devils Chariot

Feeling better after seeing the DR for my back pain on Friday. Enjoying my vicoden buzz. Helped me get alot of prop building done this weekend.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Better prop building though chemistry.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Oh, the pain of Government Leadership classes....yes, I know, tons of jokes to go with this one...this is my life for the week.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

Wondering how I can finish all my props by Halloween 2010 and wishing I had a clone of me to help!


----------



## Hauntiholik

we seem to be a little late today

July 26th is....
* National Cowboy Day

* Aunt and Uncle's Day - a day to honor some special people in your family, your parents brothers and sisters.

* All or Nothing Day - the day to live like it's your last. Do something you've never done before or always wanted to do.

* Disability Independence Day

As far as "All or Nothing Day" I can hear Creepster barking at me.....


----------



## PirateLady

Thinkin I need to get off here and get something done.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> As far as "All or Nothing Day" I can hear Creepster barking at me.....


Creepster as Yoda - now that would be worth seeing

I'm an aunt - everyone feel free to honor me:googly:


----------



## spideranne

So I just heard this loud pop and then countinued crackle and popping sounds. I turn around and the glass in the back door has shattered and is continuing to crack. There is no evidence that anything hit it, it just sort of exploded.


----------



## Bone Dancer

From the way it has broken (small junks) I am guessing its safty glass, that and its a door not a window. The cracks seem to radiate out from the lower right where the two wood strips meet. I would check there for some sign of a small impact, like maybe a BB gun or small stone. (who says I watch to much CSI ).


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> * All or Nothing Day - the day to live like it's your last.
> 
> As far as "All or Nothing Day" I can hear Creepster barking at me.....


 Strong.....ALWAYS STRONG! Never accept mediocrity Haunti!

Haunti's "Gun Show" puts fear into most MEN! WOOF!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, Spideranne, that is one impressive break!

Hmmm, BB gun you say, BD? Someone must be hunting wabbits


----------



## Spooky1

The break started at about gnome height, did Mike send his gnome minions against you, Spideranne?


----------



## morbidmike

My gnome's are naughty boys hahahaha just the way I raised them


----------



## GothicCandle

spideranne said:


> So I just heard this loud pop and then countinued crackle and popping sounds. I turn around and the glass in the back door has shattered and is continuing to crack. There is no evidence that anything hit it, it just sort of exploded.


I blame ghosts.


----------



## spideranne

I too thought the best explanation would be a ghost, but DH goes with the logical explanation that a car or truck driving on the road behind the brick wall kicked up a rock that hit the glass and then bounced back into the grass unseen. I still like the ghost explanation better.


----------



## GothicCandle

or maybe it was a grasshopper with a tiny hammer!!


----------



## debbie5

LOL. I think someone in your house has been eating that hi fiber bread, and the door scored a direct gaseous hit....


----------



## debbie5

Stopped by a local church today for a free lunch for my kids (yes, I'm frugal) and they mentioned there would be a mini-vacation Bible school and a craft afterwards. Umm..okay. I'm all for education. The nice old lady who taught the Bible story was SO BORING and used big words and religious terms I'm sure no lil kid understands without previous explanations. ARGhhhhh. For one millisecond, I thought, "Gee, *I* could do a much better job and make it fun..I should volunteer" then I laughed at the idea of being nice to other people's children for free....


----------



## debbie5

I want to meet the people who can mke THIS:

http://narwilliams.com/blog/2008/04/04/picture-of-the-week-40-ton-mechanical-elephant-is-awesome/


----------



## morbidmike

I wonder why in reality shows they always vote the hottest people off right away???...are you telling me like in survivor you would rather be stranded on an Island with some average person than a super model type person...come on !!!!!......I want to try out for survivor soooooo bad but the wifey says I'll be the first person voted off.....but if my theory is correct I should last for awhile because I'm not attractive


----------



## Bone Dancer

debbie5 said:


> I want to meet the people who can mke THIS:
> 
> http://narwilliams.com/blog/2008/04/04/picture-of-the-week-40-ton-mechanical-elephant-is-awesome/


Now that is a prop. I would like to see them make a dragon that size.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Watching DD's High School soccer team in pre-season scrimmage....not looking good at all and this is coming off a year where they didn't win or tie one match nor did they score a single goal. It's a pity and I'm hoping the girls prove me wrong, but I think it's going to be a long senior season.


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 27 is:

Summer Olympics - opening day ceremony 
Take Your Pants for a Walk Day


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> I wonder why in reality shows they always vote the hottest people off right away???...are you telling me like in survivor you would rather be stranded on an Island with some average person than a super model type person...come on !!!!!......I want to try out for survivor soooooo bad but the wifey says I'll be the first person voted off.....but if my theory is correct I should last for awhile because I'm not attractive


It's simple Mike, the beautiful people are in the minority, and some can be annoying as hell.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I thought for a minute that a skunk had sprayed near our office, but it turns out someone was just making coffee in the kitchen:googly:

Seriously, some of the roasts smell just like skunk when they brew.


----------



## The Creepster

Today is my favorite hammer's b-day.....Daddy loves you


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a hammer a lady of quality would proudly hang on her tool belt


----------



## Spooky1

Creepster you forgot to say "actual size" under the picture.


----------



## Dark Star

darn is anyone else having trouble posting?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dark Star said:


> darn is anyone else having trouble posting?


Yes. People are having double post and double thread issues.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

When the *cuss* did the "Days To" counter drop below 100 days!
I gotta get busy!
(I know technically 5 days ago )


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> I want to meet the people who can mke THIS:
> 
> http://narwilliams.com/blog/2008/04/04/picture-of-the-week-40-ton-mechanical-elephant-is-awesome/


holy crap that's bad ass!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Our temp today, July 27th at 11:30 a.m. on Whidbey Island, WA in the Puget Sound.....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

something i saw while browsing spirit halloween store

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/tt-wtichs-ingredients-bottles/


----------



## Dark Star

49????? Can I slap you now Johnny?


----------



## Spooky1

It was actual cool enough for us last night we had our windows open. Yesterday was the first day in almost 2 weeks it wasn't in the 90s.


----------



## trishaanne

49 degrees? I WISH! Although, today we did have another beautiful day...90 degrees but only 50% humidity. I actually pulled the sheet up last night! Tomorrow it's supposed to go right back up to mid 90s with high humidity again. Oh well, we'll take the nice days while we can get them! Two nights ago the temp dropped to 75 degrees...I ran to the store and saw people outside in sweatshirts? Are you friggin kidding me? :googly:

Today's nice temps did not go to waste. I was outside making 7 new headstones..until the danged mosquitoes attacked! Today I cut and carved headstones for Max Schreck, Peter Lorre, Michael Landon (for his role in Teenage Werewolf), Ben Chapman, Anthony Perkins, Claude Rains and Elizabeth Montgomery. With the days ticking away they won't get much detail other than the name, dates, roles played and pictures attached to some. Some will have their zombie look alike counterparts coming from the grave or standing next to it. OK, that's enough...gotta go paint, sand, and make more duct tape people!!!! MUWAHAHAHA.....PROGRESS, finally! Amazing what you can do without grandkids here for a day!


----------



## MorbidMariah

Seriously! :zombie: I've been thanking God for the below 100 degree days we've been having! Altho, with the humidity, it feels hotter anyway.



Dark Star said:


> 49????? Can I slap you now Johnny?


----------



## The Creepster

Words about words, with words


----------



## morbidmike

we had 67 degrees this morning and the women at the gas station were bitchin up a storm I said it was still 30 degrees to warm for me


----------



## GothicCandle

morbid mike said:


> I wonder why in reality shows they always vote the hottest people off right away???...are you telling me like in survivor you would rather be stranded on an Island with some average person than a super model type person...come on !!!!!......I want to try out for survivor soooooo bad but the wifey says I'll be the first person voted off.....but if my theory is correct I should last for awhile because I'm not attractive


I would love to go on surviver, have since it began. For one, its a free vacation once you do get kicked out because you have to stay in the area until the end of filming so no one knows in what order a person gets kicked out. and also I think the challenge would be cool, but I'm sure I would get kicked out since I can't swim and that's a big have to. Though, My idea for an audtion tape I think was quite good but I can't do it now. The idea was, since you have to be 21 to go on surviver and I was only 17 when the show started that I could film a short video each year saying my name and age and how much I wanted on the show. 17, 18, 19, 20, 21 thats dedication I would say so I do think that it would a least get a maybe. But, alas, I am now 22 and I only got a camcorder last year so I was never able to make that.


----------



## Master-Macabre

Omg you guys should not even be complaining. I'm sure half the people on this forum would die were I live  Imperial Valley. Its near San Diego and LA. It gets well over 110F and has gotten into 120F sometimes. The last time it snowed here was 1932....no joke I'm dead serious. Wiki Imperial Valley if you wanna know more.


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 28 is National Milk Chocolate Day


Personally, I prefer dark chocolate


----------



## RoxyBlue

Master-Macabre said:


> Omg you guys should not even be complaining. I'm sure half the people on this forum would die were I live  Imperial Valley. Its near San Diego and LA. It gets well over 110F and has gotten into 120F sometimes. The last time it snowed here was 1932....no joke I'm dead serious. Wiki Imperial Valley if you wanna know more.


It's not the heat - it's the heat AND humidity

I used to live in La Mesa, CA, and I remember those dry, hot Santa Ana winds that would come through every now and then. If we had muggy days at all, they were rare, unlike what we get where I live now.


----------



## The Creepster

Isolation and desolation are GIFTS.....enjoy them. You really learn what your made of when you have nothing but yourself to count on.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Creep, you have three cats. You're NEVER alone


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Creep, you have three cats. You're NEVER alone


I know we just finished up sighting in @ 850 yards They did real well.... 1/2 inch groups with some Ballistic tips I just finished hand loading


----------



## Dark Angel 27

:lolkin: wow, now i know to never come and visit you.


----------



## Death's Door

Starting to feel a little bit better today. I had a stomach virus for the past three days and when I went home last night, I laid down for a while, got up made a light dinner, and went back to bed.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dark Angel 27 said:


> :lolkin: wow, now i know to never come and visit you.


You wouldn't want to come out here anyway. Besides Creepster's sniper kitties, the place is full of freaks.

Glad you're feeling better Da Weiner.


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> You wouldn't want to come out here anyway. Besides Creepster's sniper kitties, the place is full of freaks.


OH YEAH....Nothing like shaking the FOUNDATION and cracking the concrete floor! Its good to be Creepster!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wait, are we...are we....ALIVE again?!


----------



## heresjohnny

ITS ALIVE!!!!:zombie:


----------



## Spooky1

I made it on ... for the moment at least.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I see dead people.


----------



## debbie5

Hope you are feeling better soon Weiner!

Going to a local cave tomorrow with Boys & Girls Club kids. It will be interesting to see how these kids behave and how adults wrangle them.


----------



## morbidmike

panic attack over I can log on again I was trying to figure out what I said or did that got me banned LOL no worries now


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 29 is National Lasagna Day


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx kids - I'm feeling a lot like my old self today. Still gonna take it easy and chill after work.

Glad to see that my home away from home is up and running again!


----------



## Spooky1

Just had a cyst cut out of my knee this morning, so I'm home today with my leg wrapped up and proped up on the couch. So i'm here watching Supernatural and hanging on the forum.


----------



## PirateLady

Here's to a quick recovery!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

get better soon spooky!

I'm sooooo relieved that this site is up and running again. I was having major withdrawl from not being able to log in....must post! must post!

I was serching for foggers....and omg! they've really gone up! i used to be able to get one for 25 at party city! now they're almost 50 each! WTH!


----------



## The Creepster

Nothing like a cat that can't use the plunger to unclog the CAN.......BRUNO your pushing me man.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

something else i was thinking about....where can i get my hands on a 'boo box?'


----------



## The Creepster

Dark Angel 27 said:


> something else i was thinking about....where can i get my hands on a 'boo box?'


You mean the controller manufactured by Fright Ideas?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

The Creepster said:


> You mean the controller manufactured by Fright Ideas?


yeah, i think so.


----------



## scareme

Hope you feel better soon, Spooky. The knee is a bad place to have one removed. Pictures! We want pictures!


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Hope you feel better soon, Spooky. The knee is a bad place to have one removed. Pictures! We want pictures!


LOL, Scareme, people here don't want to see REAL scars and wounds, just really good faked ones


----------



## scareme

I'd go for real ones. Plus a picture of Spooky taking it easy with his leg up. A pic of Spooky relaxing might be rare. Takes a bum knee to get him to slow down.


----------



## scareme

spideranne said:


> So I just heard this loud pop and then countinued crackle and popping sounds. I turn around and the glass in the back door has shattered and is continuing to crack. There is no evidence that anything hit it, it just sort of exploded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> ]
> Are you sure one of your "petite" puppies didn't lean against the door?


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> I'd go for real ones. Plus a picture of Spooky taking it easy with his leg up. A pic of Spooky relaxing might be rare. Takes a bum knee to get him to slow down.


Ask and you shall receive:










And for those of you who were brought up properly, no, he doesn't normally wear a hat in the house. I had him put it on for the photo just for effect and to make The Creepster envious:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

I'll post a pic of my knee once the bandages come off. The cyst was on the side of the knee so it as an easy procedure. The surgery was done just under a local so I got to see it done (it was quite bloody). It was interesting seeing my knee cut open, but not feel anything. It was almost like watching it on TV.


----------



## Death's Door

I hope for a speedy recovery for ya Spooky, but if you want to hang around, watching tv with your feet up and cruising the internet, you might want to milk it for what it's worth!!!! I know I would.


----------



## The Creepster

Dark Angel 27 said:


> yeah, i think so.


Well the original Boo Box and Boo Box mini are discontinued. They have a Boo Box flex, 4, and 8 now, heres the link DA

http://www.frightideas.com/controllers.html



RoxyBlue said:


> Ask and you shall receive:
> 
> And for those of you who were brought up properly, no, he doesn't normally wear a hat in the house. I had him put it on for the photo just for effect and to make The Creepster envious:googly:


I see...... thems fighten words!!!!!!!!! And you have exposed Spooky's weak point THE KNEE! 
mend quick Spooky


----------



## nixie

Wishing you a speedy recovery, Spooky!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

You forgot to ask them for the bloody gauze an stuff that could be used as prop material didn't you. You really have to take advantage of this things Spooky.
Hope your feeling ok and heal fast.


----------



## Evil Queen

Spooky1 said:


> The surgery was done just under a local so I got to see it done (it was quite bloody). It was interesting seeing my knee cut open, but not feel anything. It was almost like watching it on TV.


And no pics of the procedure?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can tell I'm on a Halloween site


----------



## Hauntiholik

Long hair and oozing silicone to not play together nicely.


----------



## morbidmike

I had a fatty tumor taken outta my back last summer they said take a few days off work well I didnt cause I'm a working machine ...well any way the sturry strips let go due to sweat and I became a working machine with one hell of a leak!!!! I guess you should never rush your recovery good luck to you spooky1 and I'm glad da weiner is feeling better too


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks for all the well wishes. The knee actually doesn't feel to bad. I'm just not suppose to bend it more than 90 degrees for a week, so I guess no rowing for a while.


----------



## morbidmike

NO ROWING !!!!! this must be serious:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Hope you get to feeling better Spooky!


----------



## debbie5

"Fatty cyst!??" Sounds like BACK BACON to me!

You need to be in that nice cozy recliner, Spooky! And where is the pillow under your foot and mug of varm milk??


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, you guys are a bunch of loonies I helped Spooky1 remove the bandages this morning. I don't know what brand of tape the doctor used, but it had some major sticking powers. On top of that, the area around the knee wasn't shaved, so apparently removing it was hurting more than the surgery did, or so says Spooky1

On a more mundane level, July 30 is:

National Cheesecake Day 
Father-in-Law Day


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'd like to say thanks to the people who do the thankless job of system administrator. You only hear from people when things go wrong and are rarely praised.

So THANK YOU! Happy System Administrator Appreciation Day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We love you, Haunti!


----------



## The Creepster

I am feeling a little unsettled...I think I will see how far I can go


----------



## Spooky1

So much for relaxing, I'm back at work today. As Roxy said the most painful part of the knee surgery has been removing the bandage.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Creepster said:


> I am feeling a little unsettled...I think I will see how far I can go


Run Creepster! RUUUNNNNNNNN!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

No....already ran, time to see how much I can hack squat. See if theres anything that can make my knees buckle.....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> Run Creepster! RUUUNNNNNNNN!!!!


omg.that is sooooo wrong!


----------



## Spooky1

Haunti, I love that pic. Any pics of Blade catching him.


----------



## Death's Door

One more hour of work - One more hour! 

You do bomb Haunti!!!!! I never take your skills for granted. This is my home away from home so thank you and the rest of the administrators for keeping it up and running!!!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Yay. I just listened to my interview with Chris on Hauntcast and I don't sound like a monotone robot. maybe a blowhard, but not a retard.


----------



## GothicCandle

Last night my mom did something weird to the phone making it say that the answering mahine did something it wasn't suppose to(not sure what...) and we thought she had erased the message and so instead of "Hello, you've reached _____ We're not home now, leave a message" it might have been replaced by "Oh, what did I do. What's it doing...beeping...uhhh (gothiccandle) can you come here? (in the background) "What?" The phones doing something weird. (in the background) "What did you do?" So, to make sure that was NOT on the phone I called our home phone on the cell phone, when I did so I was sitting by my computer right next to the speakers which sometimes interfer with my cell phone. So I called the home phone and when the answering machine picked up(using the normal message) the cell phone caused this horrible, weird, creepy echoing noise to be left on the answering machine. Not sure what the problem was to begin with. Ether technology hates us, or the ghosts felt they've been quiet too long. lol.


----------



## The Creepster

Well no luck on buckling my knees....hack squatted 4 sets of 15 with 315lbs. Maybe I will luck out next time.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you end up with a knee injury, Creeps, you'll need to post a picture of yourself lounging on the veranda while surfing the Net and sipping on a protein shake - hat optional:jol:


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> If you end up with a knee injury, Creeps, you'll need to post a picture of yourself lounging on the veranda while surfing the Net and sipping on a protein shake - hat optional:jol:


I try and try and try...yet nothing seems to break I guess its just not meant to be....I even punched the refrigerator this morning. Now the door won't close and my hand is just fine when will things start to go my way?


----------



## morbidmike

why do people tailgate? to make the person in front you go faster I had a lady in a caviler behind me today weaving back and forth and tailgating.... SERIOUSLY!!!!!! I drive a extended cab Z71 chevy pickup and you are in a little clown car ..If I hammer the brakes what happens to you??? You DIE thats what ...Luckily I was in a good mood and did not hit the brakes so she live to tailgate another day


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know what you mean, Mike. I had a guy following me so closely the other day that I almost pulled my seat forward to give him more legroom.


----------



## Spooky1

If some ass hat tailgates me like that, I'll slow down to exactly the speed limit until they back off.


----------



## debbie5

I always make sure to leave proper room ahead of me (following distacne) for next car. It never fails that some BOOB jumps in that space....

Ooooooo..its like 51 degrees outside/ I mgiht have to shut a window!


----------



## debbie5

My ass cannot wear a hat. I would need a chin strap, and only boys have chins for chin straps....


----------



## Goblin

Wow! Halloween is just three months from today! Here's something to put ya'll in the
Halloween mood.........


----------



## GothicCandle

found at notalwaysright.com

Me: "Hello, and welcome to [restaurant]. I'm Amy, and I'll be your server today."

Customer: *glares at my necklace, which happens to be pentagon shaped* "No! You worship the devil! Get me a Christian to serve me!"

Me: "I don't worship the devil. Actually, I-"

Customer: "I wont hear your witchy talk devil girl!" *sticks her fingers in her ears while her husband just gives me a smile*

Me: "I'll just go and see what I can do for you."

(I go to my manager and tell her what's going on.)

Manager: *to me* "Oh, for Pete's sake. Here, just put my necklace on."

(The necklace is a cross. I go back to the table.)

Me: "Hello, and welcome to [restaurant]. I'm Amy, and I'll be your server today."

Customer: "Oh, thank the Lord. You should have seen the evil girl who was just here, with her black hair and wicked eyes!"

(She never noticed I was the same girl. Her husband never said a word, just had a weary look on his face. By the way, my hair is red.)


----------



## morbidmike

its awesome how people make judgements about other people just based on looks ....like with me I have a half sleeve of tat's and I'm 6'4" tall and 215 lbs and I always have some variation of a gotee and people alwys mistake me for a preacher LOL!!!!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

morbid mike said:


> its awesome how people make judgements about other people just based on looks ....like with me I have a half sleeve of tat's and I'm 6'4" tall and 215 lbs and I always have some variation of a gotee and people alwys mistake me for a preacher LOL!!!!!!


...you're joking...right? Preacher?? Do christian leaders in your area often have sleeves??? I knew one pastor who did, but he was an ex-biker, and I know some "bikers for jesus" but as a general rule there arn't a whole ton of preachers I know with that description of yours.


----------



## morbidmike

what a busy day I have today I have to drive to welston michigan for a 70th Bday party and then come back for another party I'm glad kids have to leave at 9 pm so I can get the hell outta there I dont know why but I'm just not into partys too much unless it deals with Halloween and its at my house ......what really sucks is Welston is just about 1.5 hrs away so 3 hrs of driving BLUCK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Put a sign in your back window like I did Mike. People have stopped tailgating me.


----------



## GothicCandle

Hauntiholik said:


> Put a sign in your back window like I did Mike. People have stopped tailgating me.


lol, should I ask what your sign says?


----------



## Hauntiholik

GothicCandle said:


> lol, should I ask what your sign says?


There are 2 signs. I put both in the window for the picture.


----------



## morbidmike

new experience today I had to flat iron my daughters hair .......I discovered that I do not have the skills to be a beautician THANK GOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

great signs Haunti


----------



## The Creepster

Thought...thought...thinking of thought. If you are thinking is it still a thought being that thought means past tense...One time there was this thought I had while thinking. It was not I was thinking I thought but that I thought once while thinking. Soon very soon it will become clear, a clear thought as it were.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have empty thoughts as well?:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

I think the Thought Police are looking for you Creepster. 

thought_police by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## debbie5

I only think Happy Thoughts.

I still wanna fry up Mike's fatty knee tumor...nonomnom.


----------



## Dark Star

So I am guessing that thinking about thinking is strictly prohibited too?


----------



## badger

I'm thinking about how to pay for my upcoming WDW trip...


----------



## pyro

1 more class and im done


----------



## GothicCandle

Hauntiholik said:


> There are 2 signs. I put both in the window for the picture.


LMAO!!! Those are awesome.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

*Sigh* I wish I had some carving talent. *Sigh*
I found a cool looking Tombstone, It has a gothic winged demon coming over the top and the rest of the detail is also great. www.halloweentombstoneprops.com
If I tried to carve that, it would actually be quite funny how badly I'd mess it up.
Hmmm, maybe I should try.


----------



## GothicCandle

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> *Sigh* I wish I had some carving talent. *Sigh*
> I found a cool looking Tombstone, It has a gothic winged demon coming over the top and the rest of the detail is also great. www.halloweentombstoneprops.com
> If I tried to carve that, it would actually be quite funny how badly I'd mess it up.
> Hmmm, maybe I should try.


yeah, same here. Which is why my home made tombstones are foam poster board with designs printed off the computer glued on. I like then, easy, cheap, and in the dim light look real enough.


----------



## debbie5

I think if you just went slowly and patiently and used to right tools u could easily make that gargoyle one! REALLY! Just take you time...dig or cut out lil sections at a time. The key thing to any project is: IF YOU START GETTING TIRED: stop! I have screwed up MORE things when I try to push myself to keep going when I am too tired & should be sleeping.


----------



## GothicCandle

found at notalwaysright.com

Me: “Hello, how may I help you?”

Customer: “Can I speak to the butcher department, please?”

Me: “The butcher department?”

Customer: “Yeah, I decided I don’t want the big turkey any more.”

Me: “Uh, ma’am, this is the city morgue.”


----------



## Hauntiholik

Today is August 1st. Where did the summer go? My boys go back to school this week.

August 1st is....

* Respect For Parent's Day - a day to make our families become united and strong by recognizing the leadership roles parents have, and to reinstate the respect for parents that was evident in the past. _WTH? Someone must have been into the special brownies again._

* National Girlfriend's Day - don't worry. This isn't a day for her to demand more from her boyfriend - that happens everyday right?. This is a day to celebrate the bond of friendship through women. Hug 'em if ya got 'em.

* National Raspberry Cream Pie Day - self explanatory. Go get some pie.

* Friendship Day - is the day to honor those special relationships that we have with our friends.

* Sister's Day - a holiday to express your love and appreciation to your sister. _Save some money and invite your sister along with your friends/girlfriends on that night on the town._

* American Family Day - was first established as a holiday by the state of Arizona in 1978 as a means to promote the moral and ethical values that are declining in modern society. _Good luck with that. _

Way too much hugging and sappiness today. :zombie:


----------



## Dark Star

Can someone pass the special brownies??


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dark Star said:


> Can someone pass the special brownies??


Do you have a.......card?


----------



## RoxyBlue

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> *Sigh* I wish I had some carving talent. *Sigh*
> I found a cool looking Tombstone, It has a gothic winged demon coming over the top and the rest of the detail is also great. www.halloweentombstoneprops.com
> If I tried to carve that, it would actually be quite funny how badly I'd mess it up.
> Hmmm, maybe I should try.


Go for it, SS! That's how you learn to do things and stuff

They make quite the pitch for buying their things on that site.


----------



## Evil Queen

Dark Star said:


> Can someone pass the special brownies??


I got ya covered DS.

* Respect For Parent's Day - a day to make our families become united and strong by recognizing the leadership roles parents have, and to reinstate the respect for parents that was evident in the past. 
Yeah like that one's gonna happen.









* Friendship Day - is the day to honor those special relationships that we have with our friends.







To all my friends here at Haunt Forum.


----------



## morbidmike

today is morbid mike recover from drinking tons of beer day


----------



## Evil Queen

Today is EQ bang around pots and pans and slam doors at Mike's house day.


----------



## morbidmike

I dont think I like that day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today was Change the Oil in Your Car Before It Rains Day. It was also Draw a Picture of a Cat on a Paper Towel Day for my next door neighbor's little granddaughter who came over to ask me if my car was sick.


----------



## Spooky1

For me it was vacuum the house day.


----------



## morbidmike

it is now boil the eggs for break time snack day


----------



## trishaanne

OK, the blind step son, who can't see more than 2 inches in front of him, has been drinking all afternoon. Nothing like watching him stumble down the hallway. He can actually ALMOST find his way through the house better when he's drunk!!!!! I hope he doesn't make a habit of this!


----------



## debbie5

Oh Trish...I don't know whether to pray, laugh or cry on that one!

We had my daughter's best friend use our house as a kind of shelter or time-out from her own home today, which is going thru some family upheavals. She thanked all of us for being her "second family"..I kinda wanted to cry...so I bought all the kids ice cream instead.
Cuz Creepster taught me that Food Is Love.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GothicCandle said:


> ...you're joking...right? Preacher?? Do christian leaders in your area often have sleeves??? I knew one pastor who did, but he was an ex-biker, and I know some "bikers for jesus" but as a general rule there arn't a whole ton of preachers I know with that description of yours.


I got that beat. My pastor 'Skip' is covered in tattoos, drinks coffee at the podium and has a nose ring. He's awesome!



Evil Queen said:


> * Friendship Day - is the day to honor those special relationships that we have with our friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To all my friends here at Haunt Forum.










we love you too!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

today was party day. mom made chicken fried steaks, mashed potatoes, and carrots. It was my chance to see all my friends one last time before leaving. We all had fun and then played two rounds of "Apples to Apples" while eating cookies and ice cream!

I fly home tomarrow.
But tonight, I'm going to sleep as I can barely keep my head up even as I'm writing this. Night everyone!


----------



## GothicCandle

I really like notalwaysright.com

*"It's Halloween, and I'm dressed up as a vampire and wearing a pentacle necklace. The crew is planning on going out after work for a party.)

Me: "Did you find everything you needed tonight?"

Customer: "Yes, thank you. Can I just say that I think it was very nice of them to let you all dress up for tonight? I really like what you have on."

Me: "Thank you, ma'am."

Customer: "But don't you think you took it a little too far?"

Me: "Uh&#8230; took what too far?"

Customer: "Well I understand that you're supposed to be some type of vampire, but don't you think that necklace is taking it too far?"

Me: "Oh, that. That's not part of my costume, I always wear that."

Customer: *loudly* "Well if you want to risk burning in H*** for wearing that devil worshiping symbol, that's just fine with me&#8230; but they shouldn't be letting you wear that here in a public place!"

Me: *sarcastically* "Well, why shouldn't they let me wear it? After all, we all practice together and I'm the high priestess. In fact as soon as you leave, we're gonna close up the store, start a bonfire in the parking lot, and then dance naked around it until dawn."

Customer, to one of my managers: "Aren't you going to do anything about what she said to me?"

Manager #1: "Yes, ma'am. As soon as you leave, we're going to close the store."

Customer: "THAT'S IT?!"

Manager #2: "Of course not, ma'am. You heard the rest of our&#8230; plans."

(And with the kind of timing that only happens once in a lifetime, a stock boy unwittingly walks out of the back room while taking his uniform shirt off at the same time. The customer practically runs out of the store.)*


----------



## Bone Dancer

Now thats funny


----------



## GothicCandle

and this is why when doing a background check on people more then their criminal record should be found out...


> (A customer in their 50s walks into my pawn shop, which sells weapons.)
> 
> Customer: "Yeah, can you get me that shotgun behind the table?"
> 
> Me: "Sure, do you have your license and registration?"
> 
> Customer: "Yeah, right here."
> 
> Me: "Thank you sir. There's a 5 day waiting period for firearms. Come back soon."
> 
> (He looks disappointed, but forks over the cash and walks out. Five days later&#8230
> 
> Customer: "Okay, dude, I'm back. Where's the gun?"
> 
> Me: "Right here, sir&#8230;
> 
> (I make the transaction and hand him his shotgun.)
> 
> Me: "Have a nice day and come back soon!"
> 
> (About one minute after the customer leaves the store, I hear several loud shotgun blasts. I look through the window and the man is firing rounds into the air! He then runs into the store.)
> 
> Customer: "The zombie invasion has begun! It's every man for himself!"
> 
> (I hide under the desk and press the silent alarm. Five minutes later, the police arrive, taser the guy, and bring him out of our back room in cuffs. I work at an ice cream store now.)


notalwaysright.com


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 2 is:

National Ice Cream Sandwich Day 
Sisters Day


----------



## Devils Chariot

August 2 is:

Ask for Help with Heavy Lifting Day
Succumb to Back Pain Day
Admit you Have a Problem with Vicoden Day


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sounds like you need to find a nice sit down job and let your back rest for the day- day.


----------



## Death's Door

I got talked into going to a KISS concert this Friday.


----------



## tot13

Da Weiner said:


> I got talked into going to a KISS concert this Friday.


Ahh, memories. KISS. My very first concert in 1976 at the Mobile, AL coliseum. By the time the lights went out, you couldn't see the people on the other side of the building because of all the pot smoke. I guess I should also mention that this was my PARENT's (yes, I actually talked them into taking us) first rock concert. They were afraid we'd all be "addicted" before we got out of there so we missed the encore. And the pre-Ticket Master price? $4.50 per ticket.


----------



## debbie5

Ticket prices are just insane. My girl wants to see Justin Bieber at the state fair (think: outside, in the sun, hot) and tix start at $55!! At least in the 70's you would see a "show"- now all you get is a jumbotron tv-thingie.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Ticket prices are just insane. My girl wants to see Justin Bieber at the state fair (think: outside, in the sun, hot) and tix start at $55!! At least in the 70's you would see a "show"- now all you get is a jumbotron tv-thingie.


a few years ago I happen to be at the fair while Joe Nickols preformed and I heard the music from far away not knowing where it was coming from, when i walked closer i saw the closed off area full of metal chairs that you could pay for. they looked hard, hot and uncomfortible plus you couldn't bring food into the closed off area. I sat on a concrete barrier(that keeps cars out) in the shade and watched behind the fence(which was only like 2feet high) while drinking cold lemonaid and was a lot more comforable then anyone who has paid for those seats, and i got to see and hear the same show.


----------



## The Creepster

What do chickens think "everything" tastes like?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

just checking in. i got into san antonio at 11:45. my room is a wreck thanks to the brother that lived in it while i was gone. and i can't find a damn thing...now i know what i'll be doing!


----------



## Goblin

Dark Angel 27 said:


> just checking in. i got into san antonio at 11:45. my room is a wreck thanks to the brother that lived in it while i was gone. and i can't find a damn thing...now i know what i'll be doing!


Killing your brother and making a prop out of him?


----------



## morbidmike

Hey Debbbie if you go see Justin Buttbreath pack a gun and put a few rounds right into the stupid helmut head of his........Gosh I hate that kid and that damn hair!!!


----------



## trishaanne

Took my granddaughter to the beach last night after dinner to play in the sand and cool, something different to do other than go in the pool. Out of the ENTIRE Jersey shore coastline, why did the guys in speedos show up at the beach where we were. I mean, SERIOUSLY...one guy, mid 50's maybe with a beer gut wearing a speedo, which you could barely even see. Another guy, maybe late teens, early 20's, nice body and a speedo. Came to the decision that there is no way that bathing suit looks good on ANYONE, even pro swimmers with a nice tight butt. They should be outlawed. Even my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter asked me "where is the rest of that man's bathing suit." I had nightmares all night!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Another hot and humid day.


----------



## shar

trishaanne said:


> Took my granddaughter to the beach last night after dinner to play in the sand and cool, something different to do other than go in the pool. Out of the ENTIRE Jersey shore coastline, why did the guys in speedos show up at the beach where we were. I mean, SERIOUSLY...one guy, mid 50's maybe with a beer gut wearing a speedo, which you could barely even see. Another guy, maybe late teens, early 20's, nice body and a speedo. Came to the decision that there is no way that bathing suit looks good on ANYONE, even pro swimmers with a nice tight butt. They should be outlawed. Even my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter asked me "where is the rest of that man's bathing suit." I had nightmares all night!


I feel your pain! I like confidence in a person but sometimes guys wearing these a little too "cocky" or at least they think they are


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 3 is National Watermelon Day


When my siblings and I were little kids, we used to think it greay fun to eat watermelon, then spit the seeds at each other. One summer at my grandmother's house, one of my great-aunts was willing to join in the seed spitting battle, but was so quickly overwhelmed by us that my mom made us stop spitting seeds at each other and set up an aluminum pie plate as a target on a tree. I'll tell you something, it's not nearly as exciting to spit watermelon seeds at an aluminum pie plate as it is to spit them at a moving human target.


----------



## The Creepster

If you love something kill it, so that no one else can have it


----------



## RoxyBlue

My, how cheerful we are this morning, Creepster:jol:


And I bet chickens think everything tastes like "cow".


----------



## The Creepster

I am always cheerful, I am like the happy butterflies dancing on the wind because no one suspects the butterflies. 

I think chickens think everything tastes like people...can I have some more Fred? hes seasoned perfectly


----------



## GothicCandle

The Creepster said:


> I am always cheerful, I am like the happy butterflies dancing on the wind because no one suspects the butterflies.
> 
> I think chickens think everything tastes like people...can I have some more Fred? hes seasoned perfectly


Butterflys are okay. It's moths which are evil.


----------



## Hauntiholik

GothicCandle said:


> Butterflys are okay. It's moths which are evil.


I take it that you hate silk too?


----------



## Spooky1

The Creepster said:


> If you love something kill it, so that no one else can have it


We love you Creepster. :laughvil::laugheton::ninja::zombie:


----------



## GothicCandle

Hauntiholik said:


> I take it that you hate silk too?


die silk worms die!

no, not serious. Moths are just so stupid they fly right into you, get stuck in your hair and rip their dusty gross little wings up and you have dead/dying insects as hair accesorys. This is why I hate porchlights and having to walk outside near dark in order to cover my rabbits cage so the wind doesn't blow on her. butterflys never do that.


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeah we love you to death!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Sitting in my office, nothing much going on, a/c is kicking (read as cold as heck) and here I am perusing the haunt sites wishing I had just stayed home and worked on any one of the six projects I have going....


----------



## The Creepster

Happy are those who come to MY SUPPER......


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hubby went to Las Vegas for a week. He brought back toys for the kids and something for me.

My "toy" looks something like this






I don't think he liked my reaction. I smiled but my eyes said "Where's my hammer?"

I'm going to hack the thing. It's waaaaaaay to cheery for me.


----------



## The Creepster

Thats a pretty nice gift you got there.....Now you and your kids can try each others toys out. Maybe for your B-day you will get a ez-bake oven...oh wouldn't that be sweet!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, that is SO cute, Haunti! Now corpsify it


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, that is SO cute, Haunti! Now corpsify it


Cute isn't me. I'm going to add a little bloody knife to him or something. Maybe a chainsaw? That doll thing on the base needs to be hacked up too.

Happy shiny dancing doll becomes elated vicious serial killer!


----------



## Death's Door

Hauntiholik said:


> Cute isn't me. I'm going to add a little bloody knife to him or something. Maybe a chainsaw? That doll thing on the base needs to be hacked up too.
> 
> Happy shiny dancing doll becomes elated vicious serial killer!


That would definitely be a great improvement!


----------



## morbidmike

I bet your hubby put great thought into that gift and here you are wanting to destroy it....shame on you Haunti!!!! send it to me or the creepster for proper disposal I have a blow torch with that things name on it!!!


----------



## The Creepster

The revolution will not be televised.....Tell the children that santa's DEAD, prepare them for life's harsh reality.....


----------



## Dark Star

Creep you mean everything isn't perfect in the world?.......Oh my.....


----------



## Hauntiholik

walking up to the neighbor's door.....ignores the "GO AWAY" sign

Hellooooooooooo Lord Humongous. Is your daddy home? I need to borrow some dumbbells. I seem to have maxed out mine.


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> walking up to the neighbor's door.....ignores the "GO AWAY" sign
> 
> Hellooooooooooo Lord Humongous. Is your daddy home? I need to borrow some dumbbells. I seem to have maxed out mine.


OH YEAH? ready for the BIG TIME huh Haunti? Yes Haunti is progressing nicely ALL YOU need to BOW for she is truly a FORCE TO BE RECON WITH

VEIN POPPING, BLOOD VESSEL BURSTING, SHAKE THE FOUNDATION and PILLARS OF THE UNIVERSE....WOOF! So it BEGINS......CREEPSTER HAS SPOKEN


----------



## Evil Queen

Pffft.


----------



## randomr8

Wondering why I'm not see'n EQ's name under the last Post Whores thread. Seems like it's perma there.


----------



## Spooky1

The fun of TV program crossovers, Warehouse 13 is on with Fargo from Eureka.


----------



## Evil Queen

randomr8 said:


> Wondering why I'm not see'n EQ's name under the last Post Whores thread. Seems like it's perma there.










The site was down.


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 4 is US Coast Guard Day.


And the month of August is also:

Admit You're Happy Month 
Family Fun Month 
National Catfish Month 
National Eye Exam Month 
National Golf Month 
Peach Month 
Romance Awareness Month 
Water Quality Month 
National Picnic Month

The first week of August (and there's still time left) is National Simplify Your Life Week


----------



## Hauntiholik

Don't forget Champagne Day (don't have to tell me twice to drink) or National Underwear day! 

National Underwear Day is a day to mention the unmentionables; celebrate the skivvy; and bless the bloomers!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Be direct, one can accomplish more that way. In other words, just stick the knife in yourself.


----------



## Spooky1

Staff meetings, just another way of saying you'll have to work late to get your work done.


----------



## The Creepster

Don't lock your doors and accept all challengers


----------



## debbie5

Gee! My Hair Smells Terrific! ($15 a bottle!)


----------



## Evil Queen

Having middle son's senior portraits taken today, this boy had better graduate! Why do they take the senior portraits before school even starts?


----------



## The Creepster

Sensitivity is the refuge of losers


----------



## Bone Dancer

Evil Queen said:


> Having middle son's senior portraits taken today, this boy had better graduate! Why do they take the senior portraits before school even starts?


Would you spend that kind of money on someone that didn't graduate ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Heck no it would be more fun to beat him.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> And the month of August is also:
> 
> Romance Awareness Month


yes, i'm aware of it... love may be a many splendored thing, but it sure effs up everything when it leaves.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Alright, just came out of a marathon 2 hour briefing and I'm here to tell you that some people proudly display their stupidity....why, oh why can they not sit quietly and not ask dumb questions that extends out the meeting even longer then necessary? Is it instictive, is there a thought process that goes.....Hmmmm, we've only been here an hour and a half, why don't I ask them to start from the beginning because I was playing games on my IPhone instead of paying attention.....


----------



## The Creepster

I drink from the carton cause my saliva can only make them stronger


----------



## RoxyBlue

A friend of mine sent this to me..

Ever wonder why you see folks looking like this?

shot a by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Well, here's why:

shot b by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I'm glad someone finally explained that to me


----------



## morbidmike

today at work we had a good laugh ....There is a general labor Temp there he is slightly over weight ...Well he's really over weight but any way he seems like a nice guy but today he was working on filling door frames with mortar he had on kaki pants that with the humidity turned into dark brown pants after awhile he was walking with his legs like atleast 4 ft apart like he just jumped off a horse we all assume friction took over and a slight bit of chafing came about...I guess thats what you get when you complain about the job given to you ..You get harder work and you sweat more...So the moral of the story is do your job and quit yer bitch'n


----------



## Evil Queen

RoxyBlue said:


> A friend of mine sent this to me..
> 
> shot a by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> Well, here's why:
> 
> shot b by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> I'm glad someone finally explained that to me


----------



## PirateLady

Ok now that is just too funny...:lolkin::biggrinkin::laugheton::laughvil: wonder why the one on top is naked????


----------



## The Creepster

Whiskey is for the weak....Drink motor oil


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Creepster said:


> Whiskey is for the weak....Drink motor oil


I like my whiskey spiked with blood, does that make it ok?


----------



## The Creepster

Devils Chariot said:


> I like my whiskey spiked with blood, does that make it ok?


Yes

Remember its not arrogance if you're actually better then them


----------



## randomr8

Evil Queen said:


> The site was down.


I was worried....


----------



## morbidmike

money where does it go so fast?


----------



## The Creepster

Maintain your seat on the bus, the pregnant are not entitled


----------



## Hauntiholik

Looks like Creepster got into the teonanácatl again.


----------



## The Creepster

Tell her that dress makes her look fat....real men don't lie


----------



## Evil Queen

Surprisingly enough more women would appreciate the honesty than most people think.


----------



## GothicCandle

Playing video games with my 7 year old neighbor. I'm in the kitchen geting something to eat when I hear the sounds of triumph

Me: Did you get passed it?
Him: no.
Me: Oh, what happened then?
Him: I killed a man.


----------



## scareme

The Creepster said:


> Maintain your seat on the bus, the pregnant are not entitled


You don't know crazy til you've messed with a pregnant woman. My motto was always "I'm bringing a new life into this world, I'm entitled to take an old one out".


----------



## debbie5

SWEET LORD IT'S HOT OUTSIDE.

If I wanted it hot and swampy like this, I'd live in Atlanta or something....BLECH.
And my pants got all brown today & were hanging down.....


----------



## Draik41895

Reno....im done with it


----------



## Evil Queen

What are you doing in Reno?


----------



## trishaanne

Too flippin hot to sleep.....I'm gonna be miserable tomorrow when it's even hotter and there is still no AC and all the little kids are here pissing me off. I HATE this heat!


----------



## Draik41895

Evil Queen said:


> What are you doing in Reno?


visiting family, we do it every year


----------



## Evil Queen

How long will you be there?


----------



## GothicCandle

Draik41895 said:


> visiting family, we do it every year


reno is fun, but ugg i hate the weather there. They got some fun stuff to do there though. Did you go to that resturant i said you should? Trader Dicks.


----------



## morbidmike

ALRIGHT!!! another hot and humid begins


----------



## Hauntiholik

Everyone over 21 has my permission to go drink beer today.


----------



## debbie5

I think I'd rather chug arsenic right now. $100 in school supplies and the kids are all excited to go back to school. A small price to pay....
I love them, but I love them best when they are in school 6 hours a day.


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> Everyone over 21 has my permission to go drink beer today.


Thanks, Haunti, but beer gives me headaches, can I have a shot of bourbon instead?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Thanks, Haunti, but beer gives me headaches, can I have a shot of bourbon instead?


Go ahead Spooky1.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yech, I don't like beer. I think I'll have some Bailey's mixed with vanilla ice cream with a sprinkling of nutmeg on top.

August 5 is Work Like a Dog Day.


----------



## Dark Star

If things are difficult..... are they really worth more?


----------



## scareme

Hauntiholik said:


> Everyone over 21 has my permission to go drink beer today.


If I'm long way past 21, does that mean I get to drink alot of beer?


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

No matter how prepared you are, life still manages to kick you square in th gonades from time to time, just it's way of making sure you understand who is really in charge.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Joe my start pre school next month..going to be hard to do.


debbie5 said:


> I think I'd rather chug arsenic right now. $100 in school supplies and the kids are all excited to go back to school. A small price to pay....
> I love them, but I love them best when they are in school 6 hours a day.


----------



## morbidmike

what's going on here I have a 50/50 chance of logging in ??? is a there a upgrade going on or just server issues??


----------



## debbie5

Site probs, Mike. haunt Forum has a FB webpage that its usually posted on.

Preschool is the bomb! My kids loved going to it! methinks it's Momma & Poppa who will have to adjust.... (awwww).


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 6 is Wiggle Your Toes Day


----------



## Spooky1

I wiggle my toes in the freshly resurrected Haunt Forum.


----------



## Dark Star

I see haunt people......


----------



## GothicCandle

Hauntiholik said:


> Everyone over 21 has my permission to go drink beer today.


Are you giving away free beer??

Went to a garage sale today and someone was selling an empty "Billy Beer" can.


----------



## Evil Queen

Are we really here?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Queen said:


> Are we really here?


At least for now


----------



## GothicCandle

Evil Queen said:


> Are we really here?


No. I'm here, you're there. Therefore "we" are not both here. Only I am here.


----------



## Evil Queen

But I am here. You are there.


----------



## The Creepster

Punching a nun is like kicking a baby...they're both really fun


----------



## morbidmike

its so much fun to throw watermelons at walmart associates


----------



## The Creepster

When I find myself in times of trouble...I BREAK STUFF


----------



## debbie5

Why is there no wind chill for 74 degrees?? 

It was 74 today with about a 55 mph constant wind at the lake...it felt that if you jumped up, you would catch air & fly for a while. I tried to check wind chill, and charts don't go up to 74 F! ITS A CONSPIRACY! 

:0


----------



## GothicCandle

You know you're tired when, you wake up from a nap and in a 99% asleep 1% able to walk around mode you go outside, look across the street and see 5 huge dumpsters in a feild and think "Who put those train cars there?"

My mom says the dumpsters are holding recycling bins which will be handed out in the neighborhood by the garbage guys on tuesday when they pick up everyones trash.


----------



## debbie5

Sometimes, kids say the darndest things...

Overheard last night from 6 year old, when dinner was running late:

"I'm so hungry, I could eat a SCAB!"


WTH!?? Ewww.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of eating...


----------



## Adam I

Camping and wyfi it almost can't be beat.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

finally got this puter to let me on this site again. it's about damn time.

tonights one of those nights that i wish i was a drinking woman. wheres my brew when i need it?


----------



## Bone Dancer

debbie5 said:


> Why is there no wind chill for 74 degrees??
> 
> It was 74 today with about a 55 mph constant wind at the lake...it felt that if you jumped up, you would catch air & fly for a while. I tried to check wind chill, and charts don't go up to 74 F! ITS A CONSPIRACY!
> 
> :0


It may not be a conspiracy but you are right. Most wind chill charts go from +40F to -45F. Anyway, at 40F with a 5mph wind the wind chill is 36F or less then one degree per one mph. My guess that at 74F with a 55mph wind the wind chill would about 1/4 degree per one mph, giving you a wind chill temp of about 60F. That was an interesting point.


----------



## debbie5

Bone Dancer, I like your brain. I was huddled under a blanket and two towels; it felt like 60! Mr. Sun saved the day and I was a happy lil reptile in the sunshine.


----------



## debbie5

I knew I should have taken that Ambien..... 
I need Mt. Dew Anonymous. I am powerless over caffiene. 12 ounces = no sleep. 
I need rehab.


----------



## GothicCandle

I have decided that the most annoying part of this old windows 98 computer I must put up with(until my new one comes in just a few more days!) is not it's slowness, or the inability to burn cds, or the inability to use flashdrives, or the low amount of hard drive space, or the fact that a lot of websites can not be loaded at all or that parts of the website can not be loaded, or the fact that I can only multitask when doing extremly low tech things and can not at all when using any sort of chat or using a DVD. No, those are not the MOST annoying part of this computer, the most annoying is lacking a laser mouse. 
Please! oh mail carrier bring me my windows 7!


----------



## morbidmike

why is it that 10 speeds on major roads are not illegal ???? if you are on a bike and cant do 45 mph I dont think you should be in the same lane as me during rush hour traffic ...I timed my pick up yester day I can hit 45 mph in 6 seconds so if you cant pedal that fast then you should no be able to be on the same major road as me....or make the free for all rule which says depending on the mood of the driver the said 10 speeder may be runned dover YES this sounds like a good law


----------



## scareme

Sounds like too much math Mike, just give the poor guy a lift, throw his bike in the back of your truck. Life sucks again. I'm back in the hospital for my asthma again. I was only out a month this time. I was admitted Thur., but Rick just brought up my laptop last night. He said, "Here is your lifeline." I'm just so lost without it. I hope this does not set me back to far for Halloween. According to my schedule I shouldn't be back here til Nov. Glad to see the site is up. Thanks again ZF.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, you know what was good about you being in the hospital? I got to chat with you through Facebook last night. That was my first successful chat on that site

Other than that, it sucks that you're back there so soon


----------



## debbie5

Aww, Scare! Thats sucks. the weather has been so screwy this year..I think it's wacking everyone out. Wishing for a quick recovery and a good Halloween season.


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry to hear you're back in the hospital again, scareme. Hope it's a short stay and you back home soon. Maybe it's time to see a different doctor.  Get well soon.


----------



## debbie5

Scareme, are you better in a diff part of the country? My brother gets horrible allergies & asthma when he visits here (his childhood hometown) but when he is home (400 miles away) he's fine. Does yours change if you are somewhere else??


----------



## The Creepster

Join the enemy, become their leader...then betray them


----------



## Master-Macabre

Get better Scare!  and GC I feel your pain!!!! I had to use my pc which was suuuuuuper slow for about 3 months. I could only sometimes use the forum and facebook. thats it. No messenger, myspace, youtube, etc. Upon sending it to get repaired I was told the hardrive exploded a loooong time ago. Guy said he didnt know how the hell my pc was still alive (omg zombie pc!) haha but I have windows 7 and a brand new clean hardrive and I couldn't be happier  it's amazing!


----------



## The Creepster

Nothing says I love you ....like a punch to your clavicle


----------



## GothicCandle

"A Skelington?" Quote the Centipede in "James and the Giant Peach."


----------



## morbidmike

scareme what in the heck are you doing stay outta that hospital you have to keep the peace here I hope your better soon!!!! be the ball nananananananananan nananananan nananananan


----------



## randomr8

Finally got my wife to watch "Haven"


----------



## Spooky1

I haven't gotten hooked on SyFy's Haven yet, but I am a fan of Warehouse13 and Eueka.


----------



## tot13

Just got finished watching UFC fight night. Great night, disappointing end to the main event. Too much caffeine during the fights, now I can't go to sleep.


----------



## Zurgh

When you work your self to the bone... than work that to dust... than work that dust with the force of your will to near nothing... than continue to work on ones will alone... what can you do once your will has become broken upon the strain? Isn't there plenty of time for rest in the grave? Perhaps it is time for a break....


----------



## debbie5

I spent 8 hours at a cookout with old friends...doing absolutely nothing. Darkness brought out a campfire, guitar & ukelele ..we sang for 3+ hours. It was just me- no family, no kids. Clear skies with tons of stars as we were on top of a mountain in the boonies. I feel amazing. Stay at home moms need time off, too! 
Back to work in 6 hours....


----------



## morbidmike

OMG debbie ate her friends... bad debbie (mike slaps her on the nose with a rolled up news paper)


----------



## debbie5

There was only one guy there who I would consider eating. Slowly.


----------



## Hauntiholik

August 8th is....
* Sneak Some Zucchini Onto Your Neighbor's Porch Night - a holiday created as a way to unload all the extra zucchini one has from their garden. This is after you have given it all of your friends and they turn the opposite direction or cross the street when they see you coming with a load of zucchini. Of course to properly celebrate you must wait till dark dress in black and surprise your neighbor with a large bushel of zucchini on their porch when they awaken. 

* Happiness Happens Day - Created by the Secret Society of Happy People, the day has two purposes: To recognize and express happiness; and to discourage parade raining. The Society believes happiness is contagious and that when more people talk about happy events and moments, it will be considered chic for everyone to engage in it.


----------



## scareme

Debbie, do you play the guitar & ukelele? No kids, yeah!
No zucchini this year. Someone can leave some on my porch.


----------



## The Creepster

Communication is a art........I let my fists do the talking


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love zucchini and being happy, so I'm set for the day


----------



## morbidmike

I got the new sewing machine outta the box today got the fabric and pattern yesterday and cut out my patterns like the lady told me to and low and behold I have half a cloak thats right half !!!!! a lady who sews did not sell me enough fabric.....GRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!! but on the bright side I'm a natural seemster I'm right up there with Vera Wang LOL!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Post pics of your cloak! If you have questions, let me know...

...and in the future, I can help you decipher the info on the pattern envelopes as to how much fabric to purchase, etc. Happy sewing!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You go, Mike!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

.....it's getting close...so close...wahhh! 4hrs and 35 minutes till I get another year older! wahhh! i don't want to be 29! where's a vampire when you need him! I don't wanna age!!! :crykin: :googly:

just kidding. way to go mike! i had no idea you knew how to sew! good luck to you on that!


----------



## Spooky1

Let's see, I turned 29 back in 1991, quit your whining , life just gets better every year. (except for a few aches and pains)  An early Happy Birthday to you DA.


----------



## The Creepster

You don't win sliver...you lose gold


----------



## Dark Star

I personally am all about the platinum


----------



## Master-Macabre

Hahaha awesome Mike. I always buy like a yard extra of whatever fabric I'm buying even if I know I wont need it cause I always end up needing it later for scrap or whatever fabric. 
Need any help, me and Ms. Wicked are here


----------



## Spooky1

I just picked up Left for Dead 2 for my PC (laptop). Hopefully it will run okay. Updates are loading, so it looks like I won't be playing until tomorrow.


----------



## The Creepster

Thats why you get a "gaming platform" Spooky...come on over you and I can rock the PS3...though that particular game is not released just yet...


----------



## Draik41895

droid does...this thing is sick!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Spooky1 said:


> Let's see, I turned 29 back in 1991, quit your whining , life just gets better every year. (except for a few aches and pains)  An early Happy Birthday to you DA.


But i already have the aches and pains! lets see, its 12:17 now...don't feel any different...just extremely sleepy... thanks spooky!



Draik41895 said:


> droid does...this thing is sick!


and very expensive...where did you get the money for one of those? (unless of course you're just looking at an online ad youtube....)

night everyone!


----------



## debbie5

Happy Birthday DA!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Darn, this place is loading slow today.


----------



## GothicCandle

Bone Dancer said:


> Darn, this place is loading slow today.


do you know what time it is?? lol.


----------



## morbidmike

thanx ms. wicked ...after I got the half done I looked at the how to instructions and it said I needed 4 piece's to do the cloak and she only sold me 4 yrds instead of 6 yrds like the package said so I guess its not my fault ....the half of cloak I got is very nice looking though even the wife was impressed I think deep down she wants one!!!! well there mine all mine so no touchey wifey!!!!thanx to master macabre too!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

so me wearing a witches hat and eyeball hollographic sun glasses holding a sign advertising the store in 100 degree heat(without water) isn't the worse scenario...



> Worst. Advertising. Ever.
> Halloween Store | Georgia, USA
> (My first day on the job my manager decided that we weren't getting enough business and proceeded to hand me a plastic pitchfork, wrap a feather boa around my neck and shove me out onto a street corner in the ghetto with a sign.)
> 
> People in a passing car: "SATANIST B***H!" *throws ketchup packets at me*
> 
> (A short time later&#8230
> 
> White car driven by an older man pulls up: "Miss?"
> 
> Me: *walks over* "Yes?"
> 
> Him: "How much?"
> 
> Me: "&#8230;excuse me?"
> 
> Him: "Well I don't usually go for the satanic looking type. I guess you could get out of all that black&#8230;"
> 
> Me: "What the&#8230;oh&#8230;." *I start laughing hysterically*
> 
> him: "What? You aren't?"
> 
> Me: *I point up towards the store* "Mister, I work for the Halloween shop&#8230;"
> 
> Him: "Oh, when do you open?"
> 
> Me: "I don't. The store is open now though."
> 
> (Old man blushes and speeds away.)
> 
> (After that, I picked up my sign, went back to the store and told my manager that I refused to do that ever again.)


a guy I worked with got glass beer bottles thrown at him, but, he was dressed as a grim reaper...


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 9 is Book Lover's Day

We have so many books in our house that we're getting double rows of them in the bookcases. We need to either cull books - which is about as difficult for us as it is for some haunters to get rid of old, outdated props - or build more bookcases.


----------



## Spooky1

Books R Good. Me like to reed.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy 8 9 10 day! Be sure to celebrate for one second at 8/9/10 11:12:13 am and 8/9/10 11/12/13 pm.
Yeah I know, you only celebrate it once if you use military time.


----------



## The Creepster

Banana stickers FOR EVERYONE..........


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of bananas...


----------



## The Creepster

Peanut butter JELLY TIME...PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## The Creepster

NOW thats what I am talking about....LIVING THE DREAM in my banana suit


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> August 9 is Book Lover's Day
> 
> We have so many books in our house that we're getting double rows of them in the bookcases. We need to either cull books - which is about as difficult for us as it is for some haunters to get rid of old, outdated props - or build more bookcases.


Same here at my homestead!!!!!! I finally started getting my books at a paperback trader because I read tooo much. That way I get credit when I take them back to get more.


----------



## debbie5

I'm going off to live in a cave. Alone. With Mountain Dew. And hot dogs. And wi fi.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> I'm going off to live in a cave. Alone. With Mountain Dew. And hot dogs. And wi fi.


....and that's it and that's the only thing I need, is this. I don't need this or this. Just this ashtray. And this paddle game, the ashtray and the paddle game and that's all I need. And this remote control. The ashtray, the paddle game, and the remote control, and that's all I need. And these matches. The ashtray, and these matches, and the remote control and the paddle ball. And this lamp. The ashtray, this paddle game and the remote control and the lamp and that's all I need. And that's all I need too. I don't need one other thing, not one - I need this. The paddle game, and the chair, and the remote control, and the matches, for sure. And this. And that's all I need. The ashtray, the remote control, the paddle game, this magazine and the chair.

sorry d5...I couldn't resist


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I say nice nap!


----------



## morbidmike

looks like lil fella is tuckered out a wee bit LOL cute pic!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

found out the pattern problem you have to fold the fabric length wise hummmmm!!! Who knew LOL now knowing that I will try to make another cloak I WILL NOT BE DEFEATED BY SOME DUMB CLOTH!!!!! for I am Morbid Mike Wang muhahahahahahah


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know those little decorative paper borders people like to stick up on the walls along the ceiling? Those can be a royal pain to remove sometimes.

My bathroom is now borderless


----------



## The Creepster

Laughing hurts more


----------



## Toktorill

*It's 6:07!!!*

Omg! Omg! It's 6:07!!!

:d happy 5:67 8/9/10!!! :d


----------



## morbidmike

Ok current sewing tally cloak 1 mike 0 I now have learned you must really pay attention to how you pin the pieces and that sewing sleeves are impossible at this moment...But as a plus I now know what a seam ripper is!!!!I may have to use a life line and call NIXIE to show me how since she lives in my hood and is a fabulous seamstress so if you read this NIXIE .....HELP!!!!!!!!........One more important tid bit of info if you put you pins on the floor DO NOT SIT ON THEM!!!!!!! OUCH! as stated before I will prevail


----------



## Evil Queen

Hahahahahaha!


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> August 9 is Book Lover's Day
> 
> We have so many books in our house that we're getting double rows of them in the bookcases. We need to either cull books - which is about as difficult for us as it is for some haunters to get rid of old, outdated props - or build more bookcases.


I blame used book stores and outlit malls. Buying books for 2$ quickly creates a library.


----------



## debbie5

Haunti..I LOVE The Jerk!

Kudos to you Mike for trying to sew!But ..Umm..Mike...u need to really read the instructions 1st. They will tell u where to mark all the pattern pieces. Usually, there will be a little notch or mark on the arms eye pattern (the round part where sleeve fits in to cape). You need to either cut those notches in the fabric in the correct spot or mark them with a sliver of soap, and then pin those marks/notches together, or the arm seams will be all wacked and cuffs won't match in length. Arms eyes can be tricky as you may have to fuss with them or "ease" them together to make them fit. Sometimes, the best way to learn is to just screw it up 'til you do it up. 
(Nixie, please go save the man.....LOL.)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Happy Birthday DA!


thanks debbie! had a great day!



Bone Dancer said:


> Darn, this place is loading slow today.


you noticed too! i tried at least 6 different times and couln't get on this site at all!



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I say nice nap!


he's a real cutie!


----------



## Goblin

I went to make a turkey sandwich for lunch today and I had gotten the loaf of bread out of the bread box, and I looked down and both cats were sitting there waiting to get some turkey! Now, they had both been in the living room sound asleep but the minute I got the bread out they knew I was making a sandwich and came running! How they knew I'll never know.


----------



## Bone Dancer

My cat (Frank) can hear the can opener from the far side of the yard. I don't understand how a cat can sleep all rolled up with out suficating.


----------



## Spooky1

Goblin said:


> I went to make a turkey sandwich for lunch today and I had gotten the loaf of bread out of the bread box, and I looked down and both cats were sitting there waiting to get some turkey! Now, they had both been in the living room sound asleep but the minute I got the bread out they knew I was making a sandwich and came running! How they knew I'll never know.


Goblin, what you don't understand is that they used kitty mind control on you to think you wanted a sandwich, so you would give them some turkey. :googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Went to the KISS concert on Friday night - was pleasantly surprised. Very entertaining group they are. Also, across the river at Penn's Landing there were free fireworks going off the same time as the concert. Even though my siatic nerve had flared up, I had fun with my posse.

We have our annual "Field Day" at my hubby's gun club (it's a huge picnic for members, their families and friends to attend. My hubby runs the outside clam bar and I was in charge of the water ice. After four hours of bending over scooping water ice with my back hurting, I decided to scoop a cup of lemon water ice for myself and got a double shot of vodka to add to it. This made the job a lot easier - even went back to get another double shot. After some of the adults saw what I was adding to my water ice, they did the same thing. Turned out to be a very nice day after all.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

slept in today, but now it's time to get back to the gym to work off all i ate on vacation and the cake last night. All my stuff arrived yesterday. I'll have to orginize it all when i get back! be back later!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## The Creepster

This life is not for everyone......I had to teach the door bell a lesson in pain


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 10 is:

Lazy Day (some folks celebrate this every day)
National S'mores Day


----------



## Spooky1

I don't know if anyone hear reads the comic Fastrack, but there' a new character Dethany that a good fit for the forum.  Here's today's strip.

Fast_Track by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## The Creepster

Did you feel that? Someones doing some heavy one arm presses......


----------



## Hauntiholik

the creepster said:


> did you feel that? Someones doing some heavy one arm presses......


oh yeah!!!!!!!!!!
I was doing curls and rows though.


----------



## The Creepster

Please donate to the "Haunti needs more weight" fund....No greater tragedy in life then when you do not have enough weight to lift Any donated plates, dumbbells, equipment is not tax deductible BUT you will go on her list, when you need heavy things moved...one per customer limit And no jars sorry...they just break under her mighty hand


----------



## morbidmike

new sewing tally mike 1 cloak 2 the hood got me I sewed it on inside out and had to use the seam ripper again ......But now IT"S DONE !!!! and it actually looks like what it's supposed to the pattern package says only 2 hrs and you'll have the cloak done it took Morbid mike 7.5 hrs but who cares I did it and I only have 4.5 more to make hopefully they all dont take 7.5 hrs


----------



## PirateLady

lol love the cartoon.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 11 is Son and Daughter Day


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Spooky1 said:


> I don't know if anyone hear reads the comic Fastrack, but there' a new character Dethany that a good fit for the forum.  Here's today's strip.
> 
> Fast_Track by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


well, i'm sure to her that is a limo...i think it would be cool to be picked up in a hearse! :lolkin:

lesson to all. don't go out in the hot glaring sunlight if you haven't taken your bloodpressure pills! I forgot mine yesterday and inded up in bed all day because of heat exhaustion.

thankfully, today is a stay at home day!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morbid mike said:


> new sewing tally mike 1 cloak 2 the hood got me I sewed it on inside out and had to use the seam ripper again ......But now IT"S DONE !!!! and it actually looks like what it's supposed to the pattern package says only 2 hrs and you'll have the cloak done it took Morbid mike 7.5 hrs but who cares I did it and I only have 4.5 more to make hopefully they all dont take 7.5 hrs


pics...gotta have 'em mike...oh and congrats on your victory over de cloak!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

storm almost here
dark and i can hear the thunder


----------



## RoxyBlue

Send us some of that rain without the thunder, Jeff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I would but we need it too.


----------



## Death's Door

My hubby has been watering the gardens every day. The weatherman keeps saying there is a slight chance of thunderstorms or a stray one. I would start to respect the weather peeps if they just said, "There is no chance in hell for a thunderstorm today." See how easy would that be instead of lying to me and trying to cover your but.


----------



## Death's Door

Is there anyone here know where I can get a new sciatic nerve that is not going to be a pain the in the ass. 

Last night was the toughest night I had dealing with this sciatic nerve. My butt and leg was pulsing while I tried to lay in bed. The pain finally subsided early this morning. Now I kinda what a walking zombie feels like - minus the eating brains thing.


----------



## Spooky1

Da Weiner said:


> Is there anyone here know where I can get a new sciatic nerve that is not going to be a pain the in the ass.
> 
> Last night was the toughest night I had dealing with this sciatic nerve. My butt and leg was pulsing while I tried to lay in bed. The pain finally subsided early this morning. Now I kinda what a walking zombie feels like - minus the eating brains thing.


Maybe eating brains is a cure for sciatic nerve problems. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Da Weiner said:


> Is there anyone here know where I can get a new sciatic nerve that is not going to be a pain the in the ass.
> 
> Last night was the toughest night I had dealing with this sciatic nerve. My butt and leg was pulsing while I tried to lay in bed. The pain finally subsided early this morning. Now I kinda what a walking zombie feels like - minus the eating brains thing.


Maybe you should get one of Heresjohnny's wallbreaker kits, ditch the sciatic nerve, and use kit parts to re-rig yourself That would be a really cool beta test to see:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

On this day in 1984 before his regular Saturday radio address, President Ronald Reagan was testing the microphone. This is what he said






To his surprise, he was speaking live on the air.

D-OH!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I remember that, Haunti - created a bit of a stir at the time.

Be sure you always know whether your microphone is on


----------



## Death's Door

Spooky1 said:


> Maybe eating brains is a cure for sciatic nerve problems. :googly:


Do you know this to be true because there was no mention about brains on the websites I visited.


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Maybe you should get one of Heresjohnny's wallbreaker kits, ditch the sciatic nerve, and use kit parts to re-rig yourself That would be a really cool beta test to see:jol:


Are you kidding? HJ is one of those master prop makers - I would definitely have to practice before trying to reconstruct this bod!!!  But then again, if I master the central nervous system, I would definitely move on to zap the fat and reconfigure to give me that "barbie doll" figure I could only dream of.:googly:


----------



## scareme

Dark Angel 27 said:


> .....it's getting close...so close...wahhh! 4hrs and 35 minutes till I get another year older! wahhh! i don't want to be 29! where's a vampire when you need him! I don't wanna age!!! :crykin: :googly:


Come on now. Aging is not for the weak. You have to be tough to take all these years. Buck up and attack those birthdays. What nursie? Time for my enema? I'll crawl back in bed. Then can I have some pudding?


----------



## morbidmike

the other day at work one of the tin knockers got a chance ti ride the lightning . He was putting up his duct work and crushed some temp lights because he was too lazy to move them or come and get us to move them anyway he jammed the duct up and pinched the wired in the box which in return sent 277 v coursing through him and he fell off his ladder...277v is like a 220v power but it only uses 1 hot and 1 neutral and it hurts like hell when you touch it..so the tin knocker boss came over to see my boss and was screaming at him not the smartest thing to do!! my boss said the guy was stupid and deserved what he got for disrespecting the temp lights ... So now there is a battle between the trades...OH GOODY!!!! the job was so quiet and peaceful damn


----------



## Goblin

Weathercaster made a joke yesterday. 
"The town of Pardise is 101 degrees today and the town of Hell is also 101 degrees.
Guess you could say Paradise is as hot as Hell today!"


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Nice to wake up to find Haunt in full operation! lol


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> the other day at work one of the tin knockers got a chance ti ride the lightning . He was putting up his duct work and crushed some temp lights because he was too lazy to move them or come and get us to move them anyway he jammed the duct up and pinched the wired in the box which in return sent 277 v coursing through him and he fell off his ladder...277v is like a 220v power but it only uses 1 hot and 1 neutral and it hurts like hell when you touch it..so the tin knocker boss came over to see my boss and was screaming at him not the smartest thing to do!! my boss said the guy was stupid and deserved what he got for disrespecting the temp lights ... So now there is a battle between the trades...OH GOODY!!!! the job was so quiet and peaceful damn


Mike, it always seems people who do stupid things, look to blame someone else. I guess Darwin wasn't totally right. It's not always the fittest that survive.


----------



## Spooky1

The forum is up to 901 active members now! The forum has about a 3:1 ratio of guests to members most of the time. Hi to all those lurkers out there.


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 12 is Middle Child's Day.

I'm the third of eight, so not quite a middle child


----------



## debbie5

Wait a minute...a guy shoves some ductwork into wires and yells at the electricians!? DUH. Dumb welder, methinks!

Weiner, I LOVE Rita's water ice and wish we had a franchise up here (closest one is 2 hours away in Hyde Park, NY..yes..I checked and thought about a road trip for water ice). How do you MAKE water ice?? In an ice cream maker or what? Lordy. I miss it.....I keep telling my friends we should open a booze & water ice or booze & Slush Puppy business...


----------



## debbie5

Oh, and its day 26 of my headache....I think. I think I lost count. Dang- we're falling apart on the forum: hi blood pressure, headaches, sciatic nerves, bad hoods....
Maybe I will have to go back for another one of those shots in the base of my head where the doc sez "DON'T MOVE- if I get this in the worng spot you will die". Comforting.....
If I feel like this NOW, what will I feel like at 80? My family llives into their 90's..NO THANKS.


----------



## Death's Door

debbie5 said:


> Wait a minute...a guy shoves some ductwork into wires and yells at the electricians!? DUH. Dumb welder, methinks!
> 
> Weiner, I LOVE Rita's water ice and wish we had a franchise up here (closest one is 2 hours away in Hyde Park, NY..yes..I checked and thought about a road trip for water ice). How do you MAKE water ice?? In an ice cream maker or what? Lordy. I miss it.....I keep telling my friends we should open a booze & water ice or booze & Slush Puppy business...


I have no idea how to make that homemade. I made something similar called a granita which is a flavored syrup mixturer w/booze and put it in a metal pan and place it in the freezer and every 1/2 hour you would rake a fork to break up the pieces. It takes a while to make it. I say you get a marghartia mix, ice, alcohol, and blender, and blend up that happiness. You can freeze it later if it last that long.


----------



## PirateLady

. you can also buy italian ice machines just like ice cream machines.... food network has several recipes.


----------



## IMU

Try this link: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/italian-ice-recipe/index.html


----------



## Spooky1

We had some major thunder storms come through this morning and we're about to get more. There's a tornado warning out right now. It took 3 tries to find a restaurant open (with power) when I went out for lunch today.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

RoxyBlue said:


> August 12 is Middle Child's Day.
> 
> I'm the third of eight, so not quite a middle child


"All I hear all day long at school is how great Marcia is at this or how wonderful Marcia did that... Marcia, Marcia, Marcia!!!!!!!"

http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/vi...ia brady bunch&FROM=LKVR5&GT1=LKVR5&FORM=LKVR


----------



## debbie5

haHAHAHHAHHHahhha... I always thought she was a priss.


----------



## trishaanne

We lost a very dear friend today to cancer. He was an amazing person, and this world will not be the same without his presence. He leaves behind his stepson (26), a son (6) and two daughters that started off with him as foster children and which they later adopted. He was self employed and had no insurance, so I'm trying to organize a benefit/fund raiser for the family to cover some of the bills that will continue rolling in. It sucks not being able to grieve the loss of a friend because the grandkids are here and I don't want to upset them. Can't even go into the bathroom and release a few tears because they follow me in there. Oh well, he wasn't the type that would want us to cry anyway!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry about the loss of your friend Trish.


----------



## morbidmike

sorry for your loss


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry to hear about the passing of your friend, Trish.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cancer sucks.

I'm sorry to hear of your loss, Trish. He sounds like someone who will be remembered with great affection by his friends and family.


----------



## scareme

He must have been a very special man to make such an impression on someone as caring as you are, Trish. I'll keep you all in my thoughts and prayers. You've got quite a load on your shoulders right now. I wish there was some way to help.


----------



## debbie5

My condolences.
Maybe it is okay to cry in front of the kids a bit? sadness is okay....it's real....a circle of life lesson.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

mine as well trish!

there's no shame in crying infront of the kids. they can be amazingly understanding. It just means that you're human. *virtual hugs*


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Oh, and its day 26 of my headache....I think. I think I lost count. Dang- we're falling apart on the forum: hi blood pressure, headaches, sciatic nerves, bad hoods....
> Maybe I will have to go back for another one of those shots in the base of my head where the doc sez "DON'T MOVE- if I get this in the worng spot you will die". Comforting.....
> If I feel like this NOW, what will I feel like at 80? My family llives into their 90's..NO THANKS.


I know what you mean about that high blood pressure! that's what caused me to nearly pass out in the middle of walgreens the other day! I had the worst heat exhaustion! I was lucky that my aunt was around to bring me the rest of the way home.

I'm falling apart and i'm not even thirty yet!

Feel better Debbie!


----------



## scareme

Happy Birthday to Ms. Wicked's son's Friday the 13th Birthday!

Happy Friday the 13th to everyone else!


----------



## GothicCandle

I see my cat sitting on the brand new couch which my mom has deemed a cat-free area

I pick up cat and place on floor "Your not suppose to be up there"
cat looks at me with confusion. 
I turn around and start to walk away. 
Cat jumps on couch.
"No." I pick cat up put on floor. 
stand there. cat looks at me.cat jumps back on couch.
I pick up cat and place on floor. She jumps on couch. 
Place on floor.
jump on couch.
floor.
couch. 
floor. 
couch.
floor. 
couch. 
I pick up cat walk into other room put cat in a cardboard box(she loves them) that has some fabric in it. I walk back into the room, cat runs into room, jumps on couch. I pick up cat, go in other room put cat in box, i go back in the room, cat follows, jumps on couch. 
I pick up cat walk to other room put cat in box walk back in the room, closes door. Cat locked in. Cat meows.


----------



## Zurgh

Indoor cats LOVE NEW!!! Indoor cats love NEW BIG STUFF!!! (like furniture) All Cats Will enjoy new environmental factors & will explore them ad nauseum... such is the way of the cat.... Sucks to be human!!!:googly:

My Indoor cat must inspect all cat food, cardboard, Furniture, Shopping Bags(all & otherwise) & Me, along with anything I bring in........... He also waits for those who left for the day to return...:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

man o man my boxer is such a baby he's been outside for all of 3 minutes and now hes barking to come in for such a tough looking dog he sure is a pansy


----------



## Death's Door

My condolences to ya Trish. 

Happy Friday the 13th to everyone!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 13 is:

Blame Someone Else Day - some people celebrate this year round
Left Hander's Day


----------



## Ms. Wicked

scareme said:


> Happy Birthday to Ms. Wicked's son's Friday the 13th Birthday!
> 
> Happy Friday the 13th to everyone else!


Thank you SO MUCH!!!! He's sooo excited today, he's popping out of his skin!

I'm working on the cake now... it was baked yesterday, but now I'm starting the sugar cookies from which I'm making the headstone, and then the Rice Krispie treats from which to shape the hand coming out of the grave!

Then the Friday the 13th party food: sausage mummies wrapped in puff pastry, swamp punch and ghost in the graveyard mashed potatoes!!!!

Happy Friday the 13th back at ya!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot - party time at Ms Wicked's house!:jol:

What time should we all arrive?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I always do a little Friday the 13th party... and with Little Guy's b-day today, he wanted the theme for his b-day!

...from 5:00 onwards!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*A day just for me!*



RoxyBlue said:


> August 13 is:
> 
> Blame Someone Else Day - some people celebrate this year round
> Left Hander's Day


This is just perfect for me!

I'm left handed, and I'm blaming the postal service for the broken pottery that came in the boxes. you'd think the word FRAGILE ment somthing to them. half of everything i shipped is in pieces now! :finger:
http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/ this button sure comes in handy when things go wrong!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

oh, and happy friday the 13th to everyone here!

and ms wicked- i wish i could be there! but best wishes for the party anyway!:voorhees:


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Yah! a party on the 13th day of the month! I like to think of the 13th as the inverted 31 so it always reminds me of Halloween! 
I just posted a fun little blurp about Friday the 13th!
http://screamingscarecrow.com/hallo...curiosities/<br />/fun-friday-the-13th-facts/

Cheers SS!


----------



## Spooklights

That sounds like fun; a Friday the 13th party. Have a good time!


----------



## Goblin

My cats are always catching and playing with lizards that get in the house. So today I got them 
some toy ones to play with. lol. They went crazy over them, swatting them around and throwing 
them in the air.


----------



## GothicCandle

Goblin said:


> My cats are always catching and playing with lizards that get in the house. So today I got them
> some toy ones to play with. lol. They went crazy over them, swatting them around and throwing
> them in the air.


why cant my pets do that? Mine always find their own toy, aka steal it from the humans, then when I buy a toy for them they ignore it.


----------



## randomr8

I can't believe that 3 years ago i threw out our animated deer, WITH THE MOTORS!!!.


----------



## randomr8

Goblin said:


> My cats are always catching and playing with lizards that get in the house. So today I got them
> some toy ones to play with. lol. They went crazy over them, swatting them around and throwing
> them in the air.


Ours are always leaving presents for us to step on, in the morning usually. Between those dead little bodies and the ones our dogs leave we have quite a cemetery growing. Good year for rabbits (or bad) apparently.


----------



## randomr8

You ever wonder what people are smoking when they decide on the names of the streets in your area?


----------



## Evil Andrew

randomr8 said:


> You ever wonder what people are smoking when they decide on the names of the streets in your area?


Hmmmmm...... We have

Bluegrass Circle
Feather Grass Ct
Orchard Grass Ln
Wheatgrass Circle
Greengrass Way


----------



## Evil Queen

Today is my (our) 17th anniversary.


----------



## debbie5

I'm off to enjoy C'Analfest.
Oh, sorry..misplaced abbreviation. Canalfest.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Evil Queen said:


> Today is my (our) 17th anniversary.


Congratulations!


----------



## morbidmike

congrats EQ I wish you all the best!!!


----------



## Luigi Bored

Wandered around the forum - there's alot to do before halloween! 
Wondering where to start.


----------



## debbie5

Welcome, Luigi! My best suggestion: Back to school notebooks are on sale..grab one and start sketching/planning! Keep the notebook from year-to-year to see what worked, what didn't . I have a binder with all my recipes for parties and a sketchbook for my outside display. And dont' forget to enjoy it!


----------



## trishaanne

Happy Anniversary EQ. 

This morning at 11:00 we attended a memorial service for our dear friend...the hardest one I've ever gone to. At 4:30 we performed a wedding ceremony on the beach and now I'm getting ready to watch a horror movie and paint some headstones while doing so. What a day!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I've had more scotch today than I've had my whole life.


----------



## randomr8

Hauntiholik said:


> I've had more scotch today than I've had my whole life.


My favorite Sinatra quote is "I feel sorry for people who don't drink. When they wake up in the morning, that's as good as they're going to feel all day."

You also have the rest of your life to beat that.


----------



## randomr8

Evil Andrew said:


> Hmmmmm...... We have
> 
> Bluegrass Circle
> Feather Grass Ct
> Orchard Grass Ln
> Wheatgrass Circle
> Greengrass Way


I was yard-saling today. I had to go to Sparkleberry ct....


----------



## randomr8

Evil Queen said:


> Today is my (our) 17th anniversary.


Grats! They only get better.


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Anniversary EQ!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy anniversary, EQ!


Haunti, what kind of day are YOU having?


----------



## scareme

Happy Anniversary EQ. Just think, 17 years, and you haven't killed him yet. Way to go!


----------



## GothicCandle

windows 7 is amazing!!!!!!!! how did i live without it?!


----------



## Luigi Bored

Great idea Debbie5, Thanks! 
I just came in from a wedding reception, it was a nice night.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Today was a successful day. We installed a new kitchen faucet...and fixed our "heads up Harry" that fell on his face last Halloween and stopped working.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Happy Anniversary EQ!

*virtual hugs to Trish*

on a happier/insane note: I've made another step today...i put up a profile on a dating site. not more then 2 or so minutes after posting two different guys were trying to IM me.

It kinda freaked me out for a moment, but I think I'll be okay now. 
I can only hope that i don't manage to alienate every guy that wants to talk to me...at least on here you all know how crazy i am....

On another note, i'm sleepy...think i'll go to bed now. night everyone!


----------



## morbidmike

just rember if they sound crazy on the phone they really are unlike us here who talk crazy but are actually normal LOL I said were normal


----------



## Evil Queen

scareme said:


> Happy Anniversary EQ. Just think, 17 years, and you haven't killed him yet. Way to go!


Thanks everyone!
I know, I must be slipping in my old age.


----------



## Hauntiholik

If a car has no breaks and there's no evidence of a brake fluid leak where did the fluid go?


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 15 is Relaxation Day


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ahhhhh, figured it out. The leak is near the wheel cylinder and the fluid was soaked up by the brake pads. Napa knows my coach well


----------



## Luigi Bored

After seeing the amount of work and detail everyone goes to in their haunts, I know its too late to do anything spectacular for this year. So I'm thinkin of just decorating outside and in, as best I can and having a smallish party inside. Someone in the party section is doing a mad scientist lab party. I wonder what a ouija board party would be like (boring?)... Still in the thinking stage.


----------



## Draik41895

Quick,someone tell me what to put on a tombstone to give a rocky texture


----------



## debbie5

nail polish remover? spray paint?Smeared great stuff? sand & paint? Chip at it with a knife? CHEW IT?


----------



## debbie5

I'm really out of fun, yummy ideas for dinner. Hamburgers sound good....(maybe with some sin on top: BACON!)

Yawwnn....summer is still kicking my azz. And wallet. But we're having fun!


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> I'm really out of fun, yummy ideas for dinner. Hamburgers sound good....(maybe with some sin on top: BACON!)


Put some avacodo on the burgers and pretend they're good for you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> Quick,someone tell me what to put on a tombstone to give a rocky texture


Mix coarse sand with latex paint and use that as your base coat.


----------



## Draik41895

thank you, I need to fix up my tombstones


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morbid mike said:


> just rember if they sound crazy on the phone they really are unlike us here who talk crazy but are actually normal LOL I said were normal


 nice catch mike! :lolkin:



Luigi Bored said:


> After seeing the amount of work and detail everyone goes to in their haunts, I know its too late to do anything spectacular for this year.


nonesense! you still have plenty of time to make something. alot of the things we made were found from stuff around the house, and at thrift stores. NOW GET CRAKKIN! :lolkin:



debbie5 said:


> nail polish remover? spray paint?Smeared great stuff? sand & paint? Chip at it with a knife? CHEW IT?


...Chew it? Is that what you do?


----------



## scareme

Luigi Bored said:


> After seeing the amount of work and detail everyone goes to in their haunts, I know its too late to do anything spectacular for this year. So I'm thinkin of just decorating outside and in, as best I can and having a smallish party inside. Someone in the party section is doing a mad scientist lab party. I wonder what a ouija board party would be like (boring?)... Still in the thinking stage.


My kids are totally freaked by ouija boards. When they were in their teens they made me lock it in the attic. Even now, in his 20s, my son doesn't want to sleep in a house with a ouija board in it. Check around the post. There is one how to on making the board move on it's own.


----------



## debbie5

The Ouija's pointer-thingie moves on its own when the spirit of the dead girl enters your home.....easy!


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> The Ouija's pointer-thingie moves on its own when the spirit of the dead girl enters your home.....easy!


Ever seen the ouija board scene in the original 13 Ghosts? It was scary as hell
to use kids when we were growing up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 16 is:

Chinese Valentine's Day - also known as Daughter's Festival - 7th day of 7th Lunar Month 

National Tell a Joke Day


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to EQ for a blissfull 17 years. May many more come your way!

Felt better today than I had in the past 2 1/2 weeks. Still having the numbness in my calf and foot but not as bad as it was. I couldn't believe how energy drained I have been with this sciatic nerve thing. The only positive thing that came out of this is while I was decorating for this week's toga party, I stubbed my little toe and didn't feel a thing because it was numb - but that's the only positive thing. 

Going to the gym after work and try to get a good workout and walk on the treadmill. Not too much - just enough.


----------



## debbie5

What is a better joke than a TRUE STORY JOKE?:

My Man used to work in a factory. One day, two guys are screwing around and one says to the other, "I'll betchoo you won't pick up that hammer and hit my hand with it" (as he lays his hand flat on top of machine). Other guy says, "Oh, YEAH!?" picks up the hammer & whales his hand, breaking it to smithereens. Both guys got fired. AFTER THE UNION TRIED TO GET THE EMPLOYER TO KEEP THEM.

True story. Dumb & Dumber.
And dumbest Union.


----------



## debbie5

Da Weiner: Lortab.


----------



## Death's Door

debbie5 said:


> Da Weiner: Lortab.


What's that? Is it something that I can get over the counter?


----------



## Devils Chariot

debbie5 said:


> What is a better joke than a TRUE STORY JOKE?:
> 
> My Man used to work in a factory. One day, two guys are screwing around and one says to the other, "I'll betchoo you won't pick up that hammer and hit my hand with it" (as he lays his hand flat on top of machine). Other guy says, "Oh, YEAH!?" picks up the hammer & whales his hand, breaking it to smithereens. Both guys got fired. AFTER THE UNION TRIED TO GET THE EMPLOYER TO KEEP THEM.
> 
> True story. Dumb & Dumber.
> And dumbest Union.


It's the union's job to keep its members employed, otherwise your dues are for nothing. Even if some of your clients are stupid, you still have to stick up for them.


----------



## morbidmike

death to the UNION'S die die die die die die die die die die die die die die die die die die die die die die die die


----------



## Devils Chariot

Job security and making more money sucks.


----------



## debbie5

I am VERY pro-Union, in theory. Success & fairness of the union/employer/employee relationship is dependant on HONORABLE people doing the right thing. I got screwed by my very hi powered (and corrupt) Union and my man has his shop steward refuse to testify against the employer in a grievance & then criminal trial (the criminal was the employer, not my husband). I'm still very pro-Union, if the Union & employer play fair.Which is few & far between.


----------



## Evil Andrew

It's been my experience ,

-having worked in a closed shop under a big union
- having been in a government employee association that had collective bargaining, grievance procedures, etc.
- as a manager 

Unions only take your money. They do not offer any better protection under the law than non-union employees receive . Management can always find ways to terminate or RIF employees they don't want. Unions take your money, and give it to political causes you may not believe in. Unions take your money, and provide employment to a lot of union bosses that want to tell you what to do and how to think, but don't really care about you and your family . Unions just take your money !


----------



## Devils Chariot

Corruption is the achilles heel of ALL organizations. Unions aren't corruption proof.

However, without unions you wouldn't have 8 hour work days, sick days, vacations, safe places of employment, pensions, or ANY recourse against unfair employment practices. All those nice things were the result of laborers organizing for their rights, the unions.


----------



## debbie5

MY husbands union totally screwed him by not providing the legal counsel he needed...the used raw legal students instead who totally screwed up the case. Who is protecting him now and trying to sort out this mess? The New York State Attorney General! The protection that Unions used to provide has now pretty much been usurped and the real protector is your government agencies (scary, I know). He was discriminated against & fired illegally over a year ago, and the case is STILL screwed up, despite a NYS Labor Agency making a determination that he was illegally discrimated against when he was fired. Its a long messy story, but his Union made it WORSE by not properly defending him at the time. Now all the gibberish they put out as a defence has muddled what we tried to keep a very clear cut case of discrimination.

The government now also mandates most of the safety regs, laws and hours/wages, not unions. Unions push to jack (inflate) the wages and keep senior workers who may not be the best workers anymore. Don't get me going about our local teacher's unions....


----------



## scareme

I'm hungry... what's there to eat in the house?


----------



## debbie5

Tortillas chips with chili and sour cream..some carmel corn..unsalted nuts...blackberyy sherbert..frozen blueberries...toast & jam.


----------



## scareme

debbie, give me about 10 min. and I'll be over to your house. Any cold beer to go with that? Or shall I stop for some on the way?


----------



## Goblin

$280,000 Mortgage.For his birthday, little Joseph asked for a 10-speed bicycle. His father said, 'Son, we'd give you one, but the mortgage on this house is $280,000 and your mother just lost her job. There's no way we can afford it.' The next day the father saw little Joseph heading out the front door with a suitcase. ...So he asked, ''Son, where are you going?''

Little Joseph told him; 'I was walking past your room last night and heard you telling mom you were pulling out.Then I heard her tell you to wait because she was coming too. And I'll be damned if I'm staying here by myself with a $280,000 ...mortgage and no bike!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Actually Labor unions fought for 30 some odd years to institute the 8 hours day into law. On the wikipedia page just scroll down to United States (cuz who cares about those other countries) and see how it was acheived. The government only writes these laws into existance when they feel political pressure. That's what unions are supposed to do (adressing Evil Andrews comment) is to apply pressure to whichever politicians are most likely to vote in thier favor. Sometimes you won't like that politician.

It sucks that Debbies husband has gotten the shaft from his union. However, Consider a world without unions, where no firing is illegal and discrimination is unchecked.

yeah i know this could go on forever, but seniority in a union shop protects your wage from blips in the the economy, hiring younger workers or illegal workers for less, cutting you position to inflate the apparent value of a business before a private sale or public offering, and just plain ol forcing you out of a job cuz your old. Seniority is based on the years you put into the trade and the training you have completed. You get paid more for more knowledge and more experience, not be cause your older.

I have only been in a union once. That's not why I am pro union. I am pro union because of the history of unions in america and I realize how many union people were beaten, killed, and destroyed, how much was sacrificed for all these these things we take for granted (vacation, 8 hours day, legal redress). Unions did that. Not politicians, not businesses. People, working people getting together and lobbying for change on part of the working man.


----------



## Bone Dancer

scareme said:


> I'm hungry... what's there to eat in the house?


Ever see those TV commercials where they open the frig and there is stuff like cold fried chicken, cake, deserts, whole hams, small bowls of fruit, ect ect.
I wonder who lives there.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Bone Dancer said:


> Ever see those TV commercials where they open the frig and there is stuff like cold fried chicken, cake, deserts, whole hams, small bowls of fruit, ect ect.
> I wonder who lives there.


...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay, we're live again!

And perfect for the Haunt Forum...

August 17 is National Thriftshop Day!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Yay its back!


----------



## Spooky1

We're back


----------



## morbidmike

now I hope chat comes back soon I miss this place I go into a foul mood when I'm not able to log in


----------



## debbie5

I WAS IN DELIRUM TREMORS! 

don't take away my haunt forum...omgggggggggg!

And I've started playing the guitar and singing again, despite having a changed singing range from so many viral throat infections in the late 90's. Going to the guitar shop tomorrow for fresh, lighter strings and a check on my action, baybeeeeee.....guitar from 1979 aged nicely & sounds so sweet. My oh my. Yamaha FG-345. Gotta take off my nail polish, let my leg hair grow and I'll be quite the hippie.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ms. Wicked said:


> ...


Kellie, I should have thought of you right off.


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 18 is Bad Poetry Day


----------



## Spooky1

There once was a girl from Nantucket ....


----------



## RoxyBlue

BAD poetry, not rude poetry, honey And it was a guy, not a girl:googly:


----------



## debbie5

New cartoon! YAY! Love this, and I don't even like cats....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the "Simon's Cat" videos

Our cat Rachel loved sitting in boxes. Leave an open box on the floor and she was in it within seconds. We called them safety boxes because our first dog would not go near her when she was siiting in a box.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here is an amusing article on acronyms gone wrong that was posted yesterday on CNN.com:

http://www.cnn.com/2010/LIVING/08/17/mf.naughty.initials/index.html?iref=allsearch


----------



## debbie5

Tee hee.."POOF"...I love that word.


----------



## Zurgh

Twitch....Twitch... I Move/type... I LIVE!!! or not....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good to see ya Z!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Joseph's preschool registration is today...big day!


----------



## Death's Door

Well, the hubby informed me that he will be going to his friend's hunting camp on the 25th until the 29th of August - he did this a while back and I cleaned the house, mowed the lawn and other various task. My butt was tired. This time - renting more horror DVDs, going to the movies to see "The Last Exorcism", ordering takeout, and hanging out for a movie night with my friends. I'm excited to have this time to myself but I'm not getting overly excited yet and happy dancing until I don't see his truck in the driveway!


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 19 is Aviation Day


When we were kids, we used to go to one of the corner drugstores and buy those cheap balsa model planes for about a dime. They were the type that had all the pieces precut and you would put it together yourself - no glue involved. They never lasted very long, but we had a great time throwing them around in the park until they finally crashed one too many times and gave up the ghost


----------



## Spooky1

Just got back from the dentist. I now have a temp crown and will get the permanent one in a couple weeks. Still numb at the moment.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Just got back from the dentist. I now have a temp crown and will get the permanent one in a couple weeks. Still numb at the moment.


Go drink something. That's always fun.


----------



## GothicCandle

Seems the ability to multitask on this computer is only limited by my own ability.


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> Go drink something. That's always fun.


Thanks for the perscription Dr. Haunti. Ah Whiskey, for medicinal purposes only.


----------



## Hauntiholik

It cures everything doesn't it Spooky1?
Why is the scotch all gone?
Why is the beer all gone?
Why is the tequila all g....nevermind


----------



## morbidmike

more done on the funeral procession got the cloaks done and fitted welded the rest of the frame for structure and laid the plastic for the monster mudding and got the start of the preachers bible I think I will make it for oct 1st setup day.......also less that 48 hrs till the michigan haunter's meet and greet YAY!!!! I will get to meet frightners ent. bone dancer ,and STOLLOWEEN I cant wait to meet all the MICH haunters ahh good times coming my way


----------



## Spooky1

Have fun you Mich. haunters, raise a glass to the rest of use who wish we could be there with you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The guys on Mythbusters sure have fun blowing things up


----------



## debbie5

I'm sad when I realize men will never know how good it feels to take your bra off at the end of the day....


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> The guys on Mythbusters sure have fun blowing things up


They could easily re-name the show "How many different ways can we blow !%$# up?"


----------



## debbie5

Anyone notice how much hair Adam has recently? Methinks: toupee?? Hair Club?


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> I'm sad when I realize men will never know how good it feels to take your bra off at the end of the day....


belt and/or pants might be the same feeling for guys


----------



## Dark Angel 27

:lolkin: thanks guys, i really needed to laugh.

one of my ex bf found me on facebook and sent a friend request. i know i should be mature and except it since we haven't seen each other since 03....and yet part of me wants to tell him 'hell no' and then put up a effigy that looks like him in a tree and then set it on fire...

and then i find out he's happily married.

now i know that i REALLY suck at life.

what to do, what to do....


----------



## RoxyBlue

You don't have to make a decision about it right away, DA. Sometimes it takes a while to feel mature after a breakup, and sometimes you never get to that point. Just let it sit for a bit

Either way, don't judge the quality of your life by someone else's. That can be a recipe for unhappiness. Besides, maybe he's only pretending to be happily married


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> You don't have to make a decision about it right away, DA. Sometimes it takes a while to feel mature after a breakup, and sometimes you never get to that point. Just let it sit for a bit
> 
> Either way, don't judge the quality of your life by someone else's. That can be a recipe for unhappiness. Besides, maybe he's only pretending to be happily married


thanks roxy. i feel alot better now! :xbones:


----------



## Draik41895

Yaaaay!!!! My hand hurts a bit. well, that what you get from playing around with sticks. anyway, im so very excited!!!! just around nine weeks left!!! i cant wait!


----------



## GothicCandle

Apparently to someone with only one good ear I sound like an old Jewish women with a thick accent who is talking in the movie I'm watching.

Mom asks from the other room: Did you say something?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hauntiholik said:


> belt and/or pants might be the same feeling for guys


Your right Haunti. The first thing I do when I get back to the house is to take off the pants and put on my favorite pair of old ratty sweat pants, now thats comfort.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Looking forward to seeing the fellow haunters at the first meeting .


----------



## debbie5

INSOMNIA! HOW I LOVE THEE!

I enjoy being a zombie all day....I should just stand in the front yard & say I'm the Halloween decoration this year.


----------



## morbidmike

dammit I woke up early to find no breakfast stuff in the house now I'm tired and hungry


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mike, in cases like that I go right to the lunch stuff, in fact this morning is left over cold pizza from last night. 
Hope to see you at the meeting.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

*It's a beautiful day in this neighborhood,

A beautiful day for a neighbor,

Would you be mine? *


----------



## Dark Angel 27

...FE....what have you been smoking?

lol just kidding. this brings back old memories...now where's that bleach?


----------



## RoxyBlue

That makes me think of Eddie Murphy and Mr Robinson's neighborhood


----------



## debbie5

Hhaahhahahaha! I love that sketch!


----------



## debbie5

But sadly, its not on the 'net. However, I DID find out that the Swedish Chef is married (watch his hand)....


----------



## Death's Door

As soon as I get paroled from work today it's off and running. Bank, food store, liquor store. Only have a couple of things to do tonight for my toga party this weekend. Looking forward to hanging out with the pokeno ladies, inducting someone in the group, (she gets her sorority name and must take an oath), eating and drinking, and taking all their money when playing Pokeno. heheheh I feel lucky!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's quiet here today....TOO quiet:ninja:


----------



## Evil Queen

boo!


----------



## RoxyBlue

ARRRRGGGGHHHHHH!


You scared me:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

mid michigan haunter meet and greet tommoro I got a car load going nixie ,slightly starange,me and my evil apprentice!!! I'm excited YAY!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Have fun Mike. We expect incriminating pictures to be posted.


----------



## morbidmike

not of me LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are ya SURE?


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> not of me LOL


Then I guess you'll be behind the camera taking the pictures


----------



## debbie5

Geez, Weiner..for a second I thought you meant SARAtoga...lol.


----------



## morbidmike

dosent it usually work out that the person who is most excited about a TOGA party ends up loosing at pokeno and having to run around the outside house naked on a dare???? or does that just happen in the movies??? LOL!!!


----------



## debbie5

Hair extensions: who has them? how hard are they to maintain? how often do I need to get them "done" and what exactly is involved with getting them "done"? I have a wedding to go to next week, and really want longer hair for a 1940's pincurl 'do. (My hair-chick cut it a bit too short last time..it's to my shoulders). Ladies- any input??


----------



## Devils Chariot

Beware my 4 chile marinade. It has jalapeno, serrano, habenero, and um i forgot the other one. He he He.


----------



## morbidmike

meet and greets are fun I got to see Stolloweens creations up close and some of ApeToes dragon bone wart very cool ....Michigan has some really nice haunters and then there is me !!!! MUHAHAhahahhahhahahahah


----------



## debbie5

Mike, I hope you ar least put a fresh coating of slime on yourself before meeting all these people.....


----------



## morbidmike

I was freshly showered for the big event and had no complaints from the people well Bone Dancer did say I was more creepy in real life than I seem on the forum LOL LOL!!!! just kiddin Bill


----------



## randomr8

I LOVE smoking ribs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

randomr8 said:


> I LOVE smoking ribs.


How do you get them into your pipe?

Sorry, just couldn't resist


----------



## debbie5

I prefer to smoke the fingers..you light them like a cigarette.....


----------



## debbie5

WHY does my dog always get sick on the weekend when the vet is closed? (He ate something in the backyard...no clue what he ate, since we keep yard neat.I was vacillating about if I should make him vomit or not.)I was sitting at the puter (which is near dog's crate, keeping an eye on him) and I came here & saw Roxy was online...Roxy is now my emergency para-vet..LOL. Thanks for the help, Roxy! It's nice to have a haunt "family" here. It's now 1 am and he's resting and only occasionally retching...we'll see how he is tomorrow.
I'm laying my money on mole fur coming out in the near future....


----------



## morbidmike

my nephew decided to join the site now ..but he tried to start a account at my house which looked like I was trying to start a new account and caused me to get a PM from Zombie F.......EEEEKKK!!! I really like ZF but when I see his name in the PM's it's because Ive usually done something wrong . So seeing him to me is like the cop pulls up behind you and you get all paranoid that you did something wrong...but anyway he unlocked his account so now there is 2 of us running amuck through the forum ..yes the beasts have been unleashed...so if you see the minion that is him my evil apprentice BEWARE!!! muhahahahahahahahaha (I totally warned him about hauntiholic and her zero tolerance of B.S. on the forum so he'll be good LOL!!!!!)


----------



## debbie5

Imagining Zombie F dressed like the cop in VIlllage People....


----------



## Evil Queen

First day of school!! First day of school!!


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow first day of school EQ?!?! The kids have two more weeks until school arrives.  I'm looking forward to my daughter going back to school, but than I really have to keep on her about her school work. I better dust off my Warden outfit


----------



## Death's Door

Had a great time with the ladie at the Pokeno Toga Party. Because we skipped July (couldn't come up with a date for everyone to attend) everyone was in rare form and acting like gremlins (including yours truly).


----------



## Spooky1

Debbie, I hope the pooch is feeling better today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 23 is Ride the Wind Day.

Not the same as Break Wind Day, mind you.


----------



## Hauntiholik

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm twinkies


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This is because you want to be spanked Mike...? lol


morbid mike said:


> my nephew decided to join the site now ..but he tried to start a account at my house which looked like I was trying to start a new account and caused me to get a PM from Zombie F.......EEEEKKK!!! I really like ZF but when I see his name in the PM's it's because Ive usually done something wrong . So seeing him to me is like the cop pulls up behind you and you get all paranoid that you did something wrong...but anyway he unlocked his account so now there is 2 of us running amuck through the forum ..yes the beasts have been unleashed...so if you see the minion that is him my evil apprentice BEWARE!!! muhahahahahahahahaha (I totally warned him about hauntiholic and her zero tolerance of B.S. on the forum so he'll be good LOL!!!!!)


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> This is because you want to be spanked Mike...? lol


Indeed.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I've heard it's food for the soul, can't confirm it...?


Hauntiholik said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm twinkies


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think Twinkies came from another planet.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Funny I've heard that too....pudgeonmybutt galaxy area...how weird is that? Can't be true...can it...?


RoxyBlue said:


> I think Twinkies came from another planet.


----------



## morbidmike

aww come on guys!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol...like you don't like those spankings...REALLY! lol


morbid mike said:


> aww come on guys!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morbid mike said:


> I was freshly showered for the big event and had no complaints from the people well Bone Dancer did say I was more creepy in real life than I seem on the forum LOL LOL!!!! just kiddin Bill


...is it that strange that i don't find you creepy? maybe i'm just wierd that way...but then i think that bats are way too adorable..with cute little faces and sweet little beedy eyes... Yep. must be me! LOL :lolkin:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i'm sorry i haven't been on here. for some reason this site wasn't working for me the past two nights.

but i did have some fun. the alternatvie church i go to here in san antonio hosted a night of rock concerts which included two goth bands called Leper and Grave Robbers. it was freaking awesome and i am now a huge fan of both bands!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Question: Is there a hot glue that works with UV LEDs ?
I know there is a glow in the dark hot glue but I dont think its the same thing.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

standard sticks will either be greenish or blueish under them, then the yellow and orange uv sticks of course will be that color.


Bone Dancer said:


> Question: Is there a hot glue that works with UV LEDs ?
> I know there is a glow in the dark hot glue but I dont think its the same thing.


----------



## debbie5

Poochie got a new pillow (he barfed on his) a $60 vet bill, some doggy Tums and a owner who is now on poop patrol. Mike, carry the flash light & the fork, will ya?? LOL...the neighbors r gonna think I'm a freak, examining his doo...


----------



## GothicCandle

yay! found my game boy advance! it's been "lost" for a few months. I KNEW it was in the guest room, i just didn't know it was in a shopping bag with notebooks and coloring books put between a book case and the wall. Why was it there!?


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> yay! found my game boy advance! it's been "lost" for a few months. I KNEW it was in the guest room, i just didn't know it was in a shopping bag with notebooks and coloring books put between a book case and the wall. Why was it there!?


Gremlins - or maybe those underbiters that Ghoul Friday unleashed:googly::jol:


----------



## Spooky1

GothicCandle said:


> yay! found my game boy advance! it's been "lost" for a few months. I KNEW it was in the guest room, i just didn't know it was in a shopping bag with notebooks and coloring books put between a book case and the wall. Why was it there!?


Sounds like poltergeists were playing with your game boy.


----------



## AzKittie74

I am gonna make it my goal to visit the forum at the very least once a week!!! So much has happened in the last year, my darn life keeps getting in the way of HauntForum and Halloween and I'm putting my foot down! 

I do have a healthy pumpkin patch as of yet though, the August sun is trying to distroy it but for now I have kept it alive, even got to have a Jack-O-Lantern in August *Grin* a medium sized baby fell off the vine so I had to do the right thing and let it meet its destiny and carve it 

I hope your all doing well and can't wait to go thru the posts n see what you've all been working on


----------



## scourge999

Good to see you again AZKittie!


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 24 is Vesuvius Day.

According to holidayinsights.com, "Vesuvius Day marks the date in 79 A.D. that Mount Vesuvius exploded. It was one of the largest volcanic explosions in recorded history. 
This deadly volcano destroyed the Roman cities of Pompeii, Herculaneum, and Stabiae. They were buried by volcanic ash and pumice. An estimated 3,360 people died in the volcano's eruption. Mount Vesuvius also exploded a second time in 1631. At that time, it killed approximately 3,500 people."


----------



## Spooky1

I just notice were up to 1,035 active members on the forum now. Woot!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy National Waffle day (not to be confused with International Waffle Day)


----------



## debbie5

My Man has the garage literally STUFFED with garage sale items we need to sell. I think it's all part of his evil plan, since I now cannot access all my Ween stuff stored in the rafters of the garage until all the garage sale stuff gets sold off....the house support beams are sighing with relief after getting all that crap outta here...


----------



## Death's Door

Where the heck has Creepste been? Haven't seen him post in a while. I got a feeling that Lord Humongus had something to do with his disappearance.


----------



## debbie5

I love stupidity. I'm trying to go see Kansas at our state fair. Decided it would be most cost effective to take a train there, since it drops you right off at fairgrounds.The train gets you there at 1pm, but the only return trip on the schedule is to return at 3:30pm. Who wants to go to a fair for only 2 1/2 hours! plus, the concert is at 8pm....Sheesh. I love when people don't think and do their jobs....Amtrack so sucks.


----------



## debbie5

Maybe Creep has a hair ball??


----------



## Death's Door

You would think that Amtrak would extend their hours that day for the fair.


----------



## Spooky1

Is there maybe a local bus route that goes to the fair? Amtrak is national, so I doubt they could modify trains schedules for a local event.


----------



## Spooky1

I guess you can tell Halloween is getting closer. Haunters are coming out of the woodwork. There are at least a dozen new forum members in the last 4 hours. Welcome all.


----------



## Death's Door

Spooky1 said:


> I guess you can tell Halloween is getting closer. Haunters are coming out of the woodwork. There are at least a dozen new forum members in the last 4 hours. Welcome all.


Yep - around this time every year the forum gets alot of hits. We are like the beacon for Halloween enthusiasts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Da Weiner said:


> We are like the beacon for Halloween enthusiasts.


Or flypaper - mwahaha!:jol:


----------



## morbidmike

today was a good day I didnt even break out the AK (47)it was a very good day


----------



## Dark Angel 27

my brother and i got a nice little biology lesson today. came home to see at least 3 vultures on our neighbors lawn. huge ones! we didn't move at first for fear of scaring them off...until we realized they were picking apart a dead skunk...no they were ripping it apart.

love to see nature in action! blech!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

oh and congrats mike! we're very proud of you!


----------



## Bone Dancer

My cat Frank has taken to sleeping on the top of one of my entry way pilars. I am sure he thinks he is a Mt Lion in his lair. I may have to build him his own pilar so I can have mine back.


----------



## AzKittie74

you might need to make you a new one if he really likes that one lol


----------



## morbidmike

you should start a comic strip about Frank he always seems to be doing something silly


----------



## debbie5

Wait wait wait.....Was Mike just polite and kind?? up there^^^^^^^^^?? SOMEONE TAKE HIS TEMPRATURE!


----------



## morbidmike

I was just simply making a suggestion in regards to Frank the cat ..please do not misinterpret my suggestions as being a form of niceness or a random act of kindness ...WOW I kinda sound like a lawyer right there LOL!!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Wait wait wait.....Was Mike just polite and kind?? up there^^^^^^^^^?? SOMEONE TAKE HIS TEMPRATURE!





morbid mike said:


> I was just simply making a suggestion in regards to Frank the cat ..please do not misinterpret my suggestions as being a form of niceness or a random act of kindness ...WOW I kinda sound like a lawyer right there LOL!!!!!


Anything to save you from taking a thermometer up the butt, huh mike? :lolkin:


----------



## debbie5

What's the difference between an oral and a rectal thermometer??

The taste.

I'm so excited to be going to see this John Singer Sargeant exhibit...I haven't been to a fine arts museum in almost 2 decades...http://www.fenimoreartmuseum.org/node/1701


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nice debbie! lol


----------



## Wyatt Furr

debbie5 said:


> What's the difference between an oral and a rectal thermometer??
> 
> The taste.


I just spit water all over the computer screen.......
hahahahah


----------



## Evil Queen

5 am and it's 70 degrees outside, expecting a record high of 106 today.


----------



## Spooky1

Evil Queen said:


> 5 am and it's 70 degrees outside, expecting a record high of 106 today.


EQ, we didn't want to hog the 100 degree temperatures, so we thought we'd be nice and share with you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 25 is Kiss and Make Up Day.

(not KISS _in_ makeup day)


----------



## Evil Queen

Spooky1 said:


> EQ, we didn't want to hog the 100 degree temperatures, so we thought we'd be nice and share with you.


Gee thanks. We were doing so well this year. Looking forward to the 30 degree drop in temps this weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fun with Forum numbers:

153 members have at least 500 posts

About 430 have made only one post since joining

9 members have not visited the site since 2004 and 42 members paid their last visit in 2005. I expect they would not remember their passwords after so many years


----------



## Bone Dancer

I am suprised that the 2004 and 2005 folks are still on the books, but I guess they are not taking up alot of space.
430 with only one post since joining. Is that one notch above lurking. I know that there as been alot of new people this past few weeks which is good. Always room for new haunters.


----------



## Evil Queen

Only problem with having folks sign up and not post is that they make it increasingly harder to find an unused user name.


----------



## Death's Door

It's Happy Dance Time!!! My hubby didn't know if he was leaving today to go to upstate PA today because he hadn't heard anything from his buddy when I left this morning for work. I was hoping he would be going because both of us would be moping around this weekend - he would be moping because he didn't get to go and I would be moping because I wouldn't have the homestead to myself and watch my horror movies. Well, as of right now, hubby is on this way and I will be on my way to blockbuster renting some horror DVDs that are just aching to come home with me. Yippeeee!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's Movie Night at Da Weiner's!:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> It's Movie Night at Da Weiner's!:jol:


Based on Google maps, we can be there in about 3 hours. :googly:


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I'm thinking that I'm a really bad multi-tasker when it comes to checking out the _other_ boards. 

Dang, I haven't been on here in 4 weeks! Too busy at work and not doing much of anything unfortunately for Halloween this year. 

Hope everyone here is well and having fun!


----------



## debbie5

Weiner..you still have someplace to rent movies? Al of our Blockbuster, Hollywood Video etc closed up shop.

Hey- I discovered a coupla discounts I want to pass along...my family buys those Entertainment fundraiser coupon books every year. Inside are coupons for several retail chain/online costume shops as well as 20% off Oriental Trading and hardware stores. Not to mention the 50% off pizzas for the quick dinner needed on Halloween..FYI...


----------



## morbidmike

happiness was bestowed upon my eyes today I saw the banner for Halloween USA hung in front of the store YAYA!!! I wont buy anything but I do like to look unless I find a small fog machine


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i know what you mean mike! i was planning on lurking around the party city, spirit halloween (once they open up) and that vodoo halloween shop. even if you don't buy anything it's fun checking em out!


----------



## Spooky1

Watching the Blues Brothers right now, what a riot. You just can't have to many car crashes.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spooky1 said:


> Watching the Blues Brothers right now, what a riot. You just can't have to many car crashes.


Did you ever try counting how many crashes there were in that movie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> Did you ever try counting how many crashes there were in that movie?


A gazillion


----------



## Spooky1

Bone Dancer said:


> Did you ever try counting how many crashes there were in that movie?


I don't have enough fingers and toes (even if i use Roxy's too), to count that high.


----------



## scareme

Best movie line ever... "We're on a mission from God."


----------



## Dark Angel 27

been battling a cough for a couple of days now. i'm getting a headache from it all!


----------



## debbie5

(Insomniac babbling removed by author....)


----------



## Death's Door

debbie5 said:


> Weiner..you still have someplace to rent movies? Al of our Blockbuster, Hollywood Video etc closed up shop.


Yep - I went to Blockbuster video after work. I probably should order Netflix because when I asked whether or not they had "The Devil's Backbone" at Blockbuster, they don't carry any of the spanish horror DVDs. I had to settle for "The Orphanage" (is from the same director but probably the water-down version).

Stopped in Joann Fabrics to see if they had anything going on and they were just putting stocking the Halloween items. From what I saw, it's going to be a small selection anyways.

Oh yeah - margharitas and popcorn are on for tonight's festivities. Please don't pinch me - I don't want to wake up from this blessed dream!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 26 is:

National Dog Day - our dog believes this is celebrated every day
Women's Equality Day


----------



## Spooky1

I hopefully have finally gotten my XM radio bill fixed, after many phone calls over the last 6 months. They've been trying to get money from me, I don't owe them. It was always, okay it's fixed, and then I would get another bill. They even put it to collections. I will never use XM/Sirius again.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> August 26 is:
> 
> National Dog Day - our dog believes this is celebrated every day
> Women's Equality Day


I thought you said women were the Superior gender Roxy, why would you want to degrade yourself to being our equals.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That goes without saying, babe:kisskin:

And somehow, I knew you would comment on that:jol:


----------



## debbie5

Well, I *AM* Alpha Bitch, so I get two days in one....


----------



## Hauntiholik

Today is also "Make Your Own Luck Day".

Thomas Jefferson once said, "I'm a great believer in luck, and I find the harder I work, the more I have of it." Today is Make Your Own Luck Day, so do as Jefferson did, and work hard at getting some!


----------



## Spooky1

Gee, I hope I get lucky. :biggrinvil:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Deep Thoughts by Jack Handey

If you go to a costume party at your boss's house, wouldn't you think a good costume would be to dress up like the bosses wife? Trust me, it's not.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Gee, I hope I get lucky. :biggrinvil:


If it's with someone other than me, your luck will run out:googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Look out spooky1, she's probably thought of a good place to hide the body!


----------



## Bone Dancer

What do you mean hide the body? Spooky is going to be part of a display in the front yard or hanging up in the pumpkin patch as a scarecrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, you guys slay me


----------



## Spooky1

I'd only ever want to get lucky with Roxy, so I should be in no danger of becoming a prop/decoration (unless Abby from NCIS showed up on my doorstep, then I'd have to decide if it was worth the consequences). :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, so if Abby shows up, can I call Hugh Jackman?:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Johnny Thunder

This martini is goin' down nice and smooth......


----------



## Evil Andrew

there's martinis ?


----------



## morbidmike

I saw a scooter gang today on the road they had on leather and everything there were 10 of them on little bad motor scooters LOL how LAME!!!!! you cant look cool on something that cant do over 38 mph


----------



## The Creepster

No CAGE can hold The Creepster.............I had to show the 4 horsemen who runs things


----------



## Dark Angel 27

its cold in this house now, and i'm not referring to the AC.

if the halloween fabric is out now, i may just go there and see what they have.


----------



## fick209

Oh goodness gracious, who in the world steals a flipping lawn mower!!! If you are going to rob me, at least take something better than the GD lawnmower!!! I was in my garden shed last night & I was positive I had locked the doors. Got home from work tonight in a wonderful mood and planned on mowing the lawn. Walked up to the garden shed, noticed the padlock was not locked, opened the doors & no lawnmower! Nothing else inside the shed is missing, but my little gargoyle statue from the flower bed around the garden shed is gone as well. I can't believe not a single neighbor saw a darn thing.


----------



## Death's Door

The Creepster said:


> No CAGE can hold The Creepster.............I had to show the 4 horsemen who runs things


Well, hello Mr. Creepster! Oh - let me get this straight - you gave the kitties some lip and they gave you a what for.


----------



## Hauntiholik

August 27th is....
* Just Because Day - a day to do something for no reason, just because you want to.

* "The Duchess" Who Wasn't Day - today celebrates the 19th century Irish novelist Margaret Wolfe Hungerford who used the pseudonym "The Duchess" whenever she'd author a book. Well-known for her light romantic fiction, she is best remembered for her legendary line, "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder...", which comes from her book, "Molly Bawn". 

* Global Forgiveness Day - In 1994 the organization, "The Christian Embassy of Christ's Ambassadors®" hung a single banner proclaiming National Forgiveness Day in downtown Victoria, British Columbia. As the annual celebration progressed, overwhelming media attention required that National Forgiveness Day be renamed Global Forgiveness Day in order to better reflect the organization's desire to see the message spread beyond national borders. 

* Daffodil Day - The daffodil is the international symbol of hope for all touched by cancer. This celebration was first held by the Canadian Cancer Society in the early 1980s, but in 1992, it was established as an Australia-wide event, and has since become the largest fundraising event of its kind in the southern hemisphere. Daffodil Day in the U.S. is not as well-known or organized as it is down-under; however, it remains a day for everyone to give hope for a brighter, cancer-free future.


----------



## RoxyBlue

fick209 said:


> Oh goodness gracious, who in the world steals a flipping lawn mower!!! If you are going to rob me, at least take something better than the GD lawnmower!!! I was in my garden shed last night & I was positive I had locked the doors. Got home from work tonight in a wonderful mood and planned on mowing the lawn. Walked up to the garden shed, noticed the padlock was not locked, opened the doors & no lawnmower! Nothing else inside the shed is missing, but my little gargoyle statue from the flower bed around the garden shed is gone as well. I can't believe not a single neighbor saw a darn thing.


That sucks, Fick. And as if taking the lawnmower wasn't bad enough, they also took the gargoyle. I'm sorry to hear it.


----------



## The Creepster

Da Weiner said:


> Well, hello Mr. Creepster! Oh - let me get this straight - you gave the kitties some lip and they gave you a what for.


I think I trained them a little too well.....I have severely underestimated the skills of my army of fuzz


----------



## fick209

Police called me about an hour ago...they found my lawnmower a couple of miles outside of town on a bike trail. Appears that once they ran out of gas they just left it.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sounds like you shouldn't sleep with your bedroom door unlocked.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My dog managed to trip me on the morning walk, then did a happy dog dance while I lay on the sidewalk checking to see if my knee was still intact. I think she enjoys having her family down at her level - that, or she's in training to become an assassin dog:jol:


----------



## Death's Door

I'm glad they found your lawnmower Mike! 

I hope you're OK Roxy. It's a pet's world out there.


----------



## Hauntiholik

fick209 said:


> Police called me about an hour ago...they found my lawnmower a couple of miles outside of town on a bike trail. Appears that once they ran out of gas they just left it.


They took your lawnmower for a joy ride? Must have been teenagers. Glad to hear they found it fick. Sorry to hear that your gargoyle is still gone


----------



## fick209

Just had a visit from the chief of police, a very scared 11 yr old boy and his extremely upset parents who happen to be very good friends of mine. Turns out, the kid was at a friends house playing all day yesterday, on his way walking back home he took a shortcut through my backyard. Noticed the shed unlocked and just thought he would have a look inside. Saw the keys in the lawnmower ignition and basically decided to go for a drive! I know this kid pretty good and I bet he was having the time of his life driving down that bike trail, until of course he ran out of gas. He really couldn't tell me why he took the gargoyle, except that he thought it was cool. Nothing was damaged, nobody got hurt, both items returned to me, all is good again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad it turned out well and the kid got a good scare put into him I expect he meant no harm, but he just didn't think - lesson learned now.


----------



## Hauntiholik

ooooOOooOOOooOOOhhhh. It's fire roasted hatch green chile time.


----------



## The Creepster

You know love isn't real...ONLY RAGE


----------



## debbie5

I want to stab my parents. They are nuts. Nuff said.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, to a good ending!


fick209 said:


> Just had a visit from the chief of police, a very scared 11 yr old boy and his extremely upset parents who happen to be very good friends of mine. Turns out, the kid was at a friends house playing all day yesterday, on his way walking back home he took a shortcut through my backyard. Noticed the shed unlocked and just thought he would have a look inside.  Saw the keys in the lawnmower ignition and basically decided to go for a drive! I know this kid pretty good and I bet he was having the time of his life driving down that bike trail, until of course he ran out of gas. He really couldn't tell me why he took the gargoyle, except that he thought it was cool. Nothing was damaged, nobody got hurt, both items returned to me, all is good again.


----------



## randomr8

I just told my wife that no, I don't want to go yardsailing if she isn't going.


----------



## debbie5

Awww....my mom was really mean to me today and a few hours later she fell and hurt her foot. I bandaged it up for her but was secretly snickering....karma!


----------



## Spooky1

fick209 said:


> Police called me about an hour ago...they found my lawnmower a couple of miles outside of town on a bike trail. Appears that once they ran out of gas they just left it.


Glad you got your mower back and all worked out. Hopefully the kid learned his lesson.


----------



## morbidmike

fick you need lots of tattoos and a shaved head and then the lil kids wouldnt even have had a thought of swiping your stuff oh yeah ,,,NEVER SMILE !!!! that is the icing on the cake....none of the neighbor hood kids take my stuff but they took Nixie's stuff cause she kind and sweet and bubbly and happy all the time which says to people take my stuff and light my gnomes on fire!!!!! so the moral of this post is mean people dont get their stuff taken by little hoodlums and miscreants


----------



## morbidmike

Debbie shame on you for snickering that is not nice....besides your supposed to squeeze the foot really hard and ask if this hurts then when she says yes do it again !!!!! MUHahahhahahahaahhahaha


----------



## debbie5

I did poke it...hahaha! "oh..I have to CLEAN THE WOUND"..lol


----------



## debbie5

HAHAHAhahahhahahhaa! PERFECT!


----------



## The Creepster

Thats the last time I go swimming in a freshly poured foundation.......Oh who am I kidding I will do it AGAIN!


----------



## Hauntiholik

August 28th is....
* Dream Day Quest and Jubilee - honors the memory of Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. by promoting unity, respect and remembrance.

* Crackers Over the Keyboard Day - a day to simply eat crackers or anything crunchy that will produce crumbs over your keyboard.

* Race Your Mouse Around the Icons Day - Is waiting for a page load worse than going to the dentist? Does it seem excruciatingly long and painful? This is a holiday for doing exactly as it says. Entertain yourself and lighten your dark mood by sending your mouse on a high-speed marathon around your computer screen.

_Maybe your mouse can find all of the crumbs you dropped onto your keyboard._


----------



## morbidmike

me and the minion are hard at work on props and having a good time trying to wrap up before the big month comes along


----------



## debbie5

Aww..Jack Horkheimer died last week...
http://www.thaindian.com/newsportal/entertainment/jack-horkeimer-passes-away-at-72_100416488.html


----------



## morbidmike

me and the minion drove by what I thought was Halloween USA but to my suprise its now Halloween city I wonder why they changed the name well any way its not open yet waaa waaa wwaaaaa sniffle sniffle


----------



## The Creepster

Remember to always initiate eye contact....with a hammer.


----------



## JohnTerror

debbie5 said:


> Aww..Jack Horkheimer died last week...
> http://www.thaindian.com/newsportal/entertainment/jack-horkeimer-passes-away-at-72_100416488.html


Awww...  As an amateur star-gazer myself, this is indeed sad news!


----------



## morbidmike

weird thing about church they some how figure out how the sermon will pertain to the congregation ...today lesson is love thy enemy crazy thing is I have my court date with the ex boss to get my unemployment so their saying I should love him and kill him with a hammer oops I mean kindness yeah kindness not a hammer silly boy


----------



## RoxyBlue

The sermon at my church today was about being humble, so be sure you ask permission with eyes lowered before pulling out the hammer, Mike

Spooky1 firmly believes that, on those rare occasions when he sets foot in a church, they pull out the "Fallen Away Catholic" sermon just for him:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

morbid mike said:


> weird thing about church they some how figure out how the sermon will pertain to the congregation ...today lesson is love thy enemy crazy thing is I have my court date with the ex boss to get my unemployment so their saying I should love him and kill him with a hammer oops I mean kindness yeah kindness not a hammer silly boy


Good luck with the unemployment issue and remember to clean your tools after you use them.


----------



## morbidmike

why am I watching the food network??? but this ham does look delicious


----------



## The Creepster

I have never seen a person run that fast before....tied to the bumper


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morbid mike said:


> weird thing about church they some how figure out how the sermon will pertain to the congregation ...today lesson is love thy enemy crazy thing is I have my court date with the ex boss to get my unemployment so their saying I should love him and kill him with a hammer oops I mean kindness yeah kindness not a hammer silly boy


lol. poor poor mike.

i hate my ex boss too. she was the worst manager i ever had. i know i'm supposed to forgive them...but not forget what they did. the solution is to forgive them because they're idiots and they just can't help themselves..but then again, the hammer could work too!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i love my new church. its an alternative church where you come as you are and the majority of the members are metal heads and punks and most of them are covered in tattoos. oh and the song service is full of drums, and electric/bass guitars. we even had a metal concert the saturday before last. i've never felt so at home anywhere!


----------



## morbidmike

well work is all over for now just down to a few side jobs and working on props oh yeah life is good!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 30 is:

Frankenstein Day - in honor of author Mary Wollenstone Shelley who was born on August 30,1797. She wrote the book "Frankenstein "in 1818

Toasted Marshmallow Day


----------



## Evil Queen

Frankenstein Day!


----------



## The Creepster

I found out if you yell loud enough...they will hear you through the TV


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> August 30 is:
> Toasted Marshmallow Day


I like my marshmallows burnt! yeah, i know its wierd but i think they taste better that way


----------



## morbidmike

today was too hot for work 90+ degrees but I got a few side jobs done and tonight I will repaint the faces on the funeral procession that I screwed up by not wrapping them in plastic well enough to where the monster mudd could not penetrate through oh well live and learn


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here's my little girl in one of the outfits Mark and Lisa sent us.


----------



## The Creepster

Real men eat cereal with a fork


----------



## trishaanne

Power is out in our entire county. Nit a big deal for me...I lit a few candles so I can find my way around when it gets dark, I made chicken salad earlier in the day so I can have that, piece of cake. BUT...my mother in law, who is terrified of being in her apartment without power is now sitting downstairs in my family room cause she can't come up the steps. IF the power doesn't come back on, she plans to stay here overnight, so she's not alone. Since the playroom is buried under the kids toys, she'll end up taking our bed, kicking us out onto the recliners in the living room and expecting us to wait on her all flippin night! I have no fans or air either...what the hell does she expect. I can't even heat something up for her for dinner! LUCKY ME....I just can't believe how lucky I am. The power goes out just as the rest of her kids, nieces and nephews leave for a cruise and we're the only ones left in town! CRAAAAAPPPPPPPP!


----------



## morbidmike

I'm on face book now I didnt think I'd do it but it seems to be the only way to get info when the site is down........Your daughter is very cute FE shes definitely a keeper!!!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

ah, the fun of anagrams, they can turn Saint Nickolas into
"No Satanic Silk"
"Anal Tonic Kiss"
"Nasal Coins Kit" and "Tacos Nail Skin"


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i feel your pain Trish. I'm pretty much the only person who actively takes care of my birth mother. she's got a boyfriend (not that i trust him...yeah even though i came close to beating the sh** out of him *pauses to take a deep calming breath*

but when she calls for help its wonder haunter to the rescue. she's got to be the rudest woman ever! the only thing that keeps me from killing her myself is the fact that she lacks the ability to think things through before she acts. And that's gotten her in more trouble then i can count.

okay, i'm done ranting for now.

yay! this is my 1,900th post. only a hundred away from being a 2x post ho! I'm almost there!

Mike, i don't have you on my facebook. I'm gonna go look for you now.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Here's my little girl in one of the outfits Mark and Lisa sent us.


she's a beauty FE!


----------



## Death's Door

FE - she is definitely and cutie and a keeper!!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

this is too funny


----------



## Death's Door

Hubby comes home from update PA this afternoon. I left him a note from me at the dogs telling him that we miss him. House is still intact.

However, this morning when I was taking out the kitchen trash (trash day today), there was broken glass from two juice bottles on the doormat. Good thing I had shoes on because the way it was laying, the shards were sticking up that would have went into my foot and if I stepped further with my other foot, that foot would have gotten glass in it too. It covered the doormat and them some on the porch. This pissed me off and concerned me at the same time because what if I haven't discovered it this morning (I usually go out the backdoor) and hubby went out there barefoot to sit outside (he's a diabetic) and got this glass in his foot. It had to be placed there last night after I got home from work because I came in the front door with the mail. I'm all for pranks but this one is far from being funny.


----------



## Hauntiholik

August 31st is....

* Love Litigating Lawyers Day
* National Trail Mix Day


----------



## The Creepster

Don't water the plants...their death is called "natural selection"


----------



## Lunatic

Picked up a pizza and salad at a restaurant that cost about 20 bucks. I tipped the curbside delivery girl 5 bucks which was paid using my debit... mistake. My wife checked our bank statment and they charged me 50 bucks for the tip and not 5. Seriously, a $50 tip for a $20 pizza??!!! 

I went to the restaurant to settle the problem and they wouldn't give me my money back. I should have at the very least been offered a discount on my next order or coupon.

I've been a good patron for years but now I will never go back to Polcari's restaurant in Saugus, MA ever again. There are way better restaurants out there!


----------



## GothicCandle

August 31st is
3 days before my birthday!


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> August 31st is
> 3 days before my birthday!


And everyone is celebrating by taking a three-day weekend!

Happy almost birthday, GC!


----------



## morbidmike

its bone dancer


----------



## morbidmike

its the simple things in life that i enjoy and shiny things too dont forget the shiny things


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> YouTube- Skeleton Square Dance its bone dancer


Wow, Bone Dancer can really cut a rug!:googly:


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> And everyone is celebrating by taking a three-day weekend!
> 
> Happy almost birthday, GC!


Labor day is the 6th this year though, which is throwing everyone I know off lol. I'm gonna be 23 on the 3rd. No idea what I'm gonna do, I'm hoping shopping, perhaps for antiques and Halloween items.



RoxyBlue said:


> Wow, Bone Dancer can really cut a rug!:googly:


That's after he's got fresh batteries installed in his cyborg heart.


----------



## Bone Dancer

morbid mike said:


> YouTube- Skeleton Square Dance its bone dancer


Just so you know, that was in my younger days. Now it's more of a shuffle then a dance.

Thanks Mike, that was funny.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Lunatic said:


> Picked up a pizza and salad at a restaurant that cost about 20 bucks. I tipped the curbside delivery girl 5 bucks which was paid using my debit... mistake. My wife checked our bank statment and they charged me 50 bucks for the tip and not 5. Seriously, a $50 tip for a $20 pizza??!!!
> 
> I went to the restaurant to settle the problem and they wouldn't give me my money back. I should have at the very least been offered a discount on my next order or coupon.
> 
> I've been a good patron for years but now I will never go back to Polcari's restaurant in Saugus, MA ever again. There are way better restaurants out there!


oh that sucks! i can't believe a resturant would do that. have you tried going above their heads, like talking to the GM or even the owner. that's a lot of money to lose. I sure wouldn't let it go without doing something about it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

so, i finished sculpting the little cake and spray painted it. i'm still wound up from eating ben and jerry icecream...i really want to go out and finish painting it...but right now, its 12:52...i really want to go out there and finish it...


----------



## Zurgh

Bugger'it! Bugger'it! I tryed to tell'em, tryed tell'em! I said, I said, I stomped. Trumpet, Trum Pet! Bugger'em! Tryed to, Help'd em to, But Bugger-em! Millennium hand n' shrimp!:googly:

Don't get it?... Read more books!


----------



## randomr8

I keep on forgetting that there is a site for everything...
http://www.passiveaggressivenotes.c...oull-excuse-me-ive-got-call-of-duty-on-pause/


----------



## morbidmike

lol that is too funny I need to join that cause all things make me mad LOL


----------



## jdsteel82

I got to build, I got to tinker, But I have to much to do before I can build or tinker, but building and tinkering is part of the many things I need to do.

ld x0
and m8002
set s1


----------



## Death's Door

Hubby called me yesterday afternoon. He might stay up in PA until Thursday. Last night I hung out at the pool with a couple glasses of wine and a cigar and then worked on my Trick or Treat crossstich project.


----------



## morbidmike

ahhh the ole cigars I just quit and I really dont have any urges to have any more it got to the point to where they were'nt enjoyable anymore when you light up and say to yourself why are you doing this when you dont even like the taste anymore


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hubby called me a "brazen hussy". Good thing he was smiling when he said it 'cause I would have decked him.


----------



## morbidmike

WOW thats harsh ...but it could have been worse...then you could post pics of his blackend eyes LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Brazen hussy" is a term of affection

September 1 is Emma M. Nutt Day. She became the first woman telephone operator on September 1, 1878 and worked as one for 33 years.

It is also my parents' wedding anniversary (something like 63 years now). Happy anniversary, Mom and Dad!


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> Hubby called me a "brazen hussy". Good thing he was smiling when he said it 'cause I would have decked him.


I thought "Brazen Hussy" was a complement. Roxy hasn't decked me yet. 

Happy anniversary to my Mom & Dad-in law (believe or not I really like my in-laws.


----------



## morbidmike

I shall call my wifey that and see how it goes except I wont smile


----------



## trishaanne

Happy Anniversary to Roxy's mom and dad!

Sure hope today better than yesterday! Kids started getting dropped off at 7:15 AM, at 9:00 am when my cousin came to pick up her kids she told me alot of stuff her brother was going through so hubby went over to talk to him and counsel him a bit. Had kids here until 8:20 last night and when my daughter came to pick up Katelyn, she wanted to stay and hang out because her husband is working nights (he's a cop) and she doesn't like to be home at night alone. HELLO....she has 2 large dogs! Hubby was trying to watch a show on TV and they were all loud and in the way, not even thinking that they were interrupting anything. Hubby got up and went into the playroom to watch something else. Finally got dinner ready around 9:00, just as they were leaving, and my daughter called from the driveway! She said it sounded like my neighbors were beating their kids in the garage. After going over there and not being able to see anything, she and my son came back and got my husband, who was just getting ready to eat, and he went over there. Anyone who knows my husband knows that he has a very calming presence and although he is short and round, he is extremely strong if needed. Turns out one of the kids was beating up his little brother, dad told him to stop, he turned on dad and while he still had his football helmet on, tried to charge dad and get him in the stomach. So, dad threw him into the garage door and started going off on him. If we could hear it over here, it was TOO intense. Hubby went over, diffused the situation, told dad that there were better ways of handling it and disciplining his kid. Kid complained about sore shoulder from hitting the door but once they got his jersey off it appeared to be just a bruise. Finally managed to eat dinner at 9:30. I thought life was supposed to be easier as you got older...LOL. Lets hope today is less dramatic!


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> "Brazen hussy" is a term of affection


Brazen: showing no shame; bold; impudent

Hussy: a shameless or promiscuous woman. Adulteress, fornicatress, loose woman, strumpet, trollop, slut, etc, etc


----------



## morbidmike

fornicatress LOL that is a great word ....in fact that is my new word of the day


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yikes Pattie!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, when you look at it strictly literally, of course it sounds like a slur. However, I'm a great believer in taking such terms within the context in which they were spoken. The guys I work with call each other all kinds of rude names when they're shooting the breeze and there's never a hint of anger or insult in it. It's just the way they talk to each other.

One of my closest friends and I have called each other hussies for years, and it's always meant affectionately. I have another friend who greets me with the term "slut" when he calls on the phone and I respond "a$$hole". That one comes from our having seen The Rocky Horror Picture Show together decades ago, and it's what the audience yells at Brad and Janet in theaters that allow the interactions that should be part of the movie experience.

Now, if a total stranger called me that, I'd have a problem with it, absolutely, as I would with any man who attempted to take liberties with my reputation.


----------



## morbidmike

mike avoids temptation of calling Roxy Blue a name even though he would like too just to get a rise outta her LOL if I was to call her a name it would be fornicatress why because I love that word LOL but I wont call her that


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a good thing you exercised restraint, Mike, because otherwise I'd have to kill you

Hmmm, then again, we could use another good corpse in the yard this year.....:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

Hauntiholik said:


> Brazen: showing no shame; bold; impudent
> 
> Hussy: a shameless or promiscuous woman. Adulteress, fornicatress, loose woman, strumpet, trollop, slut, etc, etc


That's me! I have an official title!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Oh Friday why are you so far away you fornicatress?! I yearn to be in your arms macheing!


----------



## randomr8

Sometimes I'd rather give things to strangers I like than to friends I know. Strangers won't make me regret it later.


----------



## morbidmike

LOL fornicatress and yern awesome and goes togeather like peanut butter and chocolate


----------



## RoxyBlue

You guys are sounding positively Biblical. Now I have to stone you:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Just finished my fantasy football draft. Was it wrong for me to have drafted Peyton Manning when I grew up a Baltimore Colts fan.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> You guys are sounding positively Biblical. Now I have to stone you:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO!

I totally envy you for the stash of little emoticons you have, Haunti:jol:


----------



## morbidmike

I dont like those lil emoticons and I dont like emotions either or feelings or hopes and dreams or brussel sprouts or lima beans or my ex boss who I had to see in court today ....but today he exposed his stupidity to the judge and not just me LOL what a looser hahahaha he totally went back on what he claimed I did and pissed the judge off who exclaimed he was wasting his time LOL what a dousche


----------



## morbidmike

YAY the net is working fine now!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Today is my middle son's 17th birthday, where has the time gone?


----------



## morbidmike

happy birthday to EQ's son and the time is wizzing by it seems


----------



## Death's Door

Today is my hubby's 50th birthday. Last night I made his sugar-free banana cream pie and wrapped his birthday gift from Max & Jakey Bonz. If he decides to show up today from upstate PA, I was going to give him venison kabobs, jersey corn and steamed lobster for dinner. I think that would make a good birthday dinner.


----------



## morbidmike

dang I want that birthday dinner!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

September 2 is:

VJ Day - Surrender ceremony aboard the USS Missouri formally ends WWII 

National Beheading Day - I think Morbid Mike created this one:googly: The most notable king to be beheaded was Charles I of England in 1645.


----------



## morbidmike

if you want to try it give me a jingle on the ole telle ...I'll go sharpen the AXE!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Mike, I'm glad things went well in court for you yesterday.

Happy birthday to EQ's son and Da Weiner's hubby.


----------



## morbidmike

thanx spooky 1 and since you posted to me I believe you just volunteered for national beheading day thanx for your support on my holiday MUhahahahahahahha


----------



## The Creepster

If it walks like a duck and talks like a duck then you have a gas leak in your dwelling cause I don't know how anyone can understand a duck....want fries with that?


----------



## My CReePY Garage

There isn't a lot of halloween love here in baghdad right now. I am collecting rocks that look like they have creepy faces. A friend is collecting ones shaped like hearts- blechhh!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morbid mike said:


> if you want to try it give me a jingle on the ole telle ...I'll go sharpen the AXE!!!!


normally i'd leave it alone mike, but i must correct you.

British vocabulary is different then ours. the word telle is slang for the telivision....

*eyes the axe and decides to leave it at that*


----------



## Dark Angel 27

im glad everthing went okay mike. i hate ex bosses too.

creepster...you are one helluva headtrip.

as for me, i'm steadily progressing in the prop building...and I'm dealing with the fact that i hate dealing with my brother's romancing of his girlfriend/friend when i'm in the room. she's a wonderful lady...but seriously, how much can i take? I write romance and yet i'm having trouble stomaching the new relationship...for some reason I just want to punch somebody....yep, definitely have anger issues...

that's it for me now, time to go get ready for the counciling appointment today....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the last 8 pints of tomato vegetable beef soup in the canner...this was a good one!!
I will need to make more of this!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are so domestic, Jeff Do you do windows as well?:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

sadly dear....YES!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

soup it is...vegetable beef soup!


----------



## morbidmike

soup is good for those long cold michigan winters I myself prefer booze for warming purposes only!!!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

this 1.5 quart of ice cream is too small, me and my mom think they are lying. Mom is gonna fill the box up with water to see how much it holds. lol


----------



## Death's Door

Good job in canning the soup Jeff. I canned tomatoes last week. I think that is my last batch for canning. I might make some green pickled tomatoes.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that sounds interesting DW...I still need to do pickles and few other things yet this year.
I'll pie pumpkins along with butternut squash, may even can a few sliced potatoes too.
Need more soup for sure!!


----------



## morgan8586

Its too hot to think about making zombies....


----------



## The Creepster

One of the funniest things to witness is the look on ones face...right before they become unconscious...oh how I treasure the little things in life


----------



## morbidmike

LOL the creepster buys a coffee ...3.00$ he buys a copy of the farmers almanac 5.00$ dude bumps in to him spilling coffee on book the creepster punches his lights out PRICELESS!!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i can't believe what i just did...

i went to a yard sale up the street...i was just looking for some tabel cloths..

you guys should know how it ends, but i have a little twist to it. the lady practicly begged on her hands and knees for me to take all her christmas stuff off her hands...for $20.00. this includes three boxes of lights three artificial trees a wreath and other misc christmas decorations.

suddenly i have some awesome stuff that will bring my haunt to the next level...so many ideas... i somehow have the feeling i'm going to hear it from mom for doing it.

she also threw in a nice little jackie and a few strands of holloween lights.


----------



## morbidmike

have your mom call me I'll smooth it over for ya I think she likes me cause I'm rather normal LOL!!!!


----------



## nixie

Mike- it's cute how DA's mom thinks your normal...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

:lolkin: yeah, but we know better. 

im about half way through sorting the stuff. so far only three strands don 't work. i have so many ideas that it feels like it will burst if i don't make stuff from it!


----------



## morbidmike

well what to do today since I'm done with the funeral procession hummmm maybe I need a break and just play on the forums well I dont know


----------



## trishaanne

If you're bored Mike, I need about 15 tombstones painted, 6 corpses made, a few zombies, concession stand food made, etc. Feel free to throw on some painting clothes and pop over. I'll make you lunch ANF give you the alcohol that the haunters have left here...lol.


----------



## morbidmike

if I lived closer I'd do it free lunch and booze now youra speaking my language LOL


----------



## The Creepster

OH BOY I get to see how much I can dead lift this morning....BRING ON THE PAIN!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> OH BOY I get to see how much I can dead lift this morning....BRING ON THE PAIN!


Hope you're better than the folks in this video:


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Hope you're better than the folks in this video:


Me too If I mess up with the amount of weight I lift...it will be quick and painless...and my kitty cats will have a buffet:googly: Come an GIT IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

i think the local stores must be putting out items later then normal this year. Last year walmart had Halloween on the shelf mid to late august and i could buy a few things today with birthday cash, but today we went and they only have cutesy Autumn scare-crows and non-jol fake pumpkins.


----------



## morbidmike

I just had a screaming pumpkin spiced ale AMAZING!!!!! tastes just like liquid pumpkin pie mmmmmmmmmm yummy I think I just experienced a warm and fuzzy


----------



## The Creepster

And on the fifth day....there was such a quake in the universe....it was the day of Dead Lifts of epic back/legs/abs..a day of brutal strength...its good to be Creepster


----------



## morbidmike

what the hell nobody thought since yesterday!!!! come on people


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sept 6 is Newspaper Carrier Day. According to holidayinsights.com:

"This day commemorates the hiring of the very first newspaper carrier. Newspaper carriers date back to the early 1800s. On September 10, 1833, 10 year old Barney Flaherty became the first newspaper carrier. Benjamin Day, publisher of The New York Sun, hired Barney Flaherty to sell papers for his penny press. The only job requirement was that he had to show that he could throw a newspaper into the bushes. Now, few kids deliver papers anymore except in small towns. But, the "Carrier Day" tradition lives. This job is now largely held by adults, many of them delivering the paper from their cars."


When I was a kid, my oldest brother was a newspaper carrier in our neighborhhod. One day I had the privilege of getting up early in the morning to go with him and help him deliver his papers. This meant getting up at the crack o' dawn when it was still a mite dark out. Whenever we came to a house that had a lot of bushes near the front door, he would hand me a paper and tell me I could take it up to the door. Apparently he was older but not necessarily braver


----------



## Zurgh

I think I think, or so I thought... nah, still nothin.
I know I'm growing impatient, waiting for the mache clay to dry.
I do believe that it would be very helpful to have an Igor, perhaps I'll build one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh said:


> I do believe that it would be very helpful to have an Igor, perhaps I'll build one.


But then you'll have to wait for him to dry, too:jol:


----------



## Zurgh

Curses! Foiled again!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

I've started my own set of rorschach inkblots

http://screamingscarecrow.com/hallo...lloween-curiosities/ready-for-your-rorschach/

Ah the things we amuse ourselves with!


----------



## Zurgh

Too Cool, SS! You, Sir, have some major talent & skills! You & your website ROCK!

Damn-it! They dried, then I went & made 'em wet again... I think (Oooh, I thought!!!)
that perhaps many are not interested in every layer of me progress...

I am more Interested in milestones... or was that millstones... I like gravy!


----------



## nixie

It's nearly 3am, I think I should go to sleep....


----------



## morbidmike

730 am and time for coffee I dont think I gonna do anything after church today cause I dont feel like it probably just watch some movies with the wifey and do my part to hold the couch down


----------



## trishaanne

Windier today than during the hurricane but it's a nice cool day, no humidity and that means....prop work! A neighbor invited us to his BBQ this afternoon so I don't even need to cook today, although I think I'll make a batch of chicken and dumplings anyway, just in case we decide not to go. Time to really bust these props out...time is ticking. I figure I'll work outside this morning and then move inside to paint some more when the footballs games come on..hehehe. There are 10 projects I want to get done today...let's see how it goes!


----------



## Hauntiholik

September 5th is....
* Cheese Pizza Day
* Be Late For Something Day


----------



## Bone Dancer

Call me a rebel, but I will not be late for pizza.


----------



## Evil Queen

Still in my jammies, guess I'm late getting dressed.


----------



## morbidmike

I saw nixie's dragon while on my way for pumpkin spiced ale looking good and for the ale tastes like HEAVEN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

*1st time putting ribs on the grill, never really like them...though had a homemade recipe for the sauce and must say I would do it again...Joseph had 2 helpings!*


----------



## trishaanne

Two neighbors had BBQ's today. One is a very mellow crowd, very respectful of the neighbors, etc. The other has had a DJ blasting music since 2:00 and now they are all drunk and doing very loud, very BAD karaoke....when will it end!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

I'm sitting on my deck and a women and her friend who ive known a long time(went to school with her son) walks by.
"Hey" I say.
"Hi! How are you today?" they reply.
"Pretty good, you?"
"Good." and they continue on their evening walk. No one points out the very large monster I was painting. lol. I suppose people have come to expect my odditys lol.


----------



## morbidmike

I'm thinking about another pumpkin spiced ale and I am getting thirsty


----------



## Dark Angel 27

today could have gone better. aunt is moving out and i overheard her speaking to my mom. I can't believe how evil i am. I should be put to death! it's so bad that even my cousin's fiance was yelling at me. apparently i'm in trouble because of my sarcasm...i have larangitis and wasn't supposed to talk to anyone. yet i was trying to defend myself. and whats worse then that is my aunt told mom i was terrorizing the boys. ...wow. I must be the most vile woman ever! move over bride of chuckie. i'm taking your place!
did you know that I'm that evil? :devil:


----------



## morbidmike

well thats one way to get the house to yourself.....family is overrated and is very hard to deal with sometimes....and I dont think your evil your a very nice person but your a haunter so you have to be a little strange it's standard protocol ...Except me who is very normal LOL


----------



## Dark Angel 27

:lolkin: very funny mike. normal is overrated!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I wonder how successful a haunt based on human evils would go over? Like, some way to twist the stories of some of the more famous serial killers into something having to do with different psychoses?


----------



## Goblin

Dark Angel 27 said:


> :lolkin: very funny mike. normal is overrated!


You're in the wrong section for the Overrated game.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nah, i was just stating the obvious. :lolkin:

i can't believe i'm watching team america....this is effed up!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Staying home and off the road today. Looking like rain in a couple of hours anyway. Good day to go tinker on stuff in the shop.


----------



## The Creepster

When you witness a serious injury make sure you laugh.....cause laughter is the best medicine....


----------



## FMX1

There are people who have an appetite for grief; pleasure is not strong enough and they crave pain. They have mithridatic stomachs which must be fed on poisoned bread, natures so doomed that no prosperity can sooth their ragged and dishevelled desolation. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## morbidmike

yeah what he ^ said


----------



## RoxyBlue

September 6 is:

Fight Procrastination Day (Hear that, haunters? The clock is ticking and there are props to be done)

Labor Day

Read a Book Day (but if I read a book, I will be procrastinating on getting a prop started)


----------



## Spooky1

Can I fight procrastination tomorrow? :googly:


----------



## morbidmike

labor day and here I sit on the puter


----------



## Dark Angel 27

no procrastination today. i'm gonna attempt a prop today. sure hope it works.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I need to put together a make n take group around here somewhere...Alabama sucks.


----------



## trishaanne

Biohazard...if you want to make a road trip you can join ours...

Just came back from the Spirit store. I was able to get the wig for my Psycho costume and also a clown mask for the Poltergeist room. The manager was talking to us and he said we can bring fliers in for our yard and he'll put them in the store. He also has an online newspaper (or something like that...I've got the info somewhere) and he wants to do an interview with us and put it on his site. I think I'll check it out first before agreeing to it tho!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

trishaanne, I appreciate the offer, but aren't you in New Jersey or Pa? I don't think I could convince the wife that it would be a good idea for me to drive 12-14 hours, just to build Halloween props, lol. She gets a little upset (read : Livid) when I drive a hour out of the way to go to the Halloween store or Spirit Halloween. Thanks for the invite, though!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Killing time online on my phone while the filets grill...


----------



## morbidmike

I got bored so I did what every haunter will do when they have excess time on their hands I started another prop LOL here goes some more money I'm trying a new tenique so I'll have to post pics later I guess if it works that is!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see we should have gone to JT's house for dinner - sounds like he could have used some company while grilling those filets

What we actually did for dinner was go to the Japanese steakhouse and have miso soup and sushi - California rolls, salmon rolls with avocado, and smoked eel rolls with avocado. Ah, heaven!


----------



## randomr8

mmmmm ..... sushimi

Went to an end of the summer party this afternoon. Kids were acting anti-social. Teenagers, go figure....


----------



## trishaanne

Made chicken and dumplings for dinner tonight with cheddar cheese biscuits. That's what happens when the temperatures get cooler. Tomorrow it's supposed to go back up into the 90's, so it doesn't look good for cooking..lol. I can't wait till I can start making soups and lasagne and all the cool weather foods again!


----------



## randomr8

Some actress said that Normal is not something to strive for. Can't remember who it was.


----------



## Spooky1

Actually putting today to some good use and getting some work done on a couple props.


----------



## debbie5

Back from 10 day vacay. I need a vacation from my vacation! Lots of fun, but BUSY. Tummy feels "bleh" from all the dinners out...back to the gym & pool on Wednesday!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i began a prop today...a table piece for the tea party. its looking good so far.


----------



## The Creepster

I found a thermos in the junk yard today....its pretty nice and still had some free liquid in it....taste like chicken


----------



## morbidmike

why wait in a restaurant the best food is in the dumpster in the back and its cheaper


----------



## Bone Dancer

Where do you guys come up with this stuff?


----------



## debbie5

How uncouth. Carbuncle pate is all the rage this dining season....


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> How uncouth. Carbuncle pate is all the rage this dining season....


What's Carbuncle paint?


----------



## morbidmike

I'm so sad most of you have to go to work today and I have to sit here all day


----------



## Evil Queen

Me too.


----------



## pyro

im sitting here too-ill be sitting here till the 21 when i find out more info who know i may sit here 2 week after that too


----------



## pyro

O by the way -keep an eye out for bad boys scenic design on extrem makeover
http://www.statesmanjournal.com/article/20100906/UPDATE/100906011/1001/NEWS


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here we go...dill pickles!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yesterday I walked in a parade up near Boulder. We had ash from the forest fire falling on us while we had a BBQ lunch - kinda weird.


----------



## morbidmike

your not complaining about free flavoring are you


----------



## RoxyBlue

September 7 is "Neither Rain Nor Snow Day" and celebrates the opening of the New York Post Office building on this day in 1914.

Spooky1 and I are celebrating this day by not going to work, either, so you are not alone in your slacking off, Mike So far today I've had breakfast, watched a movie, and done some sanding on a tombstone. Now I need to get out the Xacto knife and carve a name on the stone so I can get to the painting part.


----------



## debbie5

F. E., I can't even get my husband to shave, and you MAKE PICKLES!!??

(sigh) I need a trade-in....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL Deb...I have to or we don't eat!


debbie5 said:


> F. E., I can't even get my husband to shave, and you MAKE PICKLES!!??
> 
> (sigh) I need a trade-in....


----------



## The Creepster

Snakes don't wear vests because they don't have arms........


----------



## Death's Door

I canned 6 dilled green tomatoes yesterday. Also, yesterday was me and hubby's 24th wedding anniversary. Yesterday was the first time I opened oysters by myself.

Had a great weekend - On Saturday, I made mussels fra divalo for hubby's gun club. They had a seafood party and invited 50 peeps. Only 30 peeps showed up. Because we helped out with the food, we got to bring home some of the mussels fra diavlo, crabs, shrimp, clams and oysters. 

On Sunday, took some of the seafood over to my brother's house and hung out in the hottub. Sahweeet!!!!!!

Yesterday, we had the rest of the seafood for dinner and I made oysters rockefeller. I asked the hubby to show me how to shuck oysters. I did a good job with no injuries.

I just chillled, made food, went to parties and ate and drank. I like stress-free weekends like that. Also, made a pecan pie for my brother's birthday present.


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> I'm so sad most of you have to go to work today and I have to sit here all day


Don't feel sad for me. I took today off. Had a crown put in this morning, and am watching Supernatural reruns. Will work a little more on my new FCG and a tombstone later.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> September 7 is "Neither Rain Nor Snow Day" and celebrates the opening of the New York Post Office building on this day in 1914.


Today is also

* Feel the Love Day - Shouldn't every day require feeling the love?

* Another Look Unlimited Day - a day devoted annually to lessening the flow to landfills, and is reserved for taking a second look around your house, attic, basement, garage or any storage area where you may find possessions you no longer need. Take these items and donate them to a local charity, OR get off your duff and make a prop out of them!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Snakes don't wear vests because they don't have arms........


The real reason snakes don't wear vests is that vests make them look like total geeks and then they get beaten up by big iguanas.


----------



## debbie5

Snakes don't wipe, cuz they don't have butt cheeks.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nice roxy....those poor vest wearing snakes....

made an attempt at mad hatter makeup....failed miserably


----------



## debbie5

I moved the dog's crate..ooo...the filth! How does so much dust and sooty dirt get UNDER there!!?? Ewww....I'm scrubbing the floor.....


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow its windy today. Lost power for a couple of hours too. Tomorrow will be pick up branches out of the yard day.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

On vacation this week.
Its a stay home and watch the workers put in a new pool deck kinda week. 
Also working on some new set pieces for the yard haunt. 
And I won the Kristen Lawrence CD this month!
All I need now is ice cream.
Its a good day!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Home brewing, is it for me?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Haven't done that in along time...sounds yummy!


Devils Chariot said:


> Home brewing, is it for me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I had a friend in high school who tried to home brew beer - got a nice batch of mold out of it


----------



## Hauntiholik

Wyatt Furr said:


> And I won the Kristen Lawrence CD this month!


Congrats!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> I had a friend in high school who tried to home brew beer - got a nice batch of mold out of it


Bottles or filling equipment that isn't _ABSOLUTELY_ sterile will do that.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ewww...mold

congrats wyatt...i'm so jealous.

we had lots of wind and rain today...it sucked....i wanted to paint part of my prop today...but the clay didn't dry yet... and the power went out for a while today....what to do what to do


----------



## morbidmike

well I denied unemployment again the court said there is no sign of violence but they see insubordination so now I have to appeal it again and this time make sure the ex boss dont make it to the hearing hummmmmm!!!!! now the gears are turning muhahahahahaha but I'll be okay I have alot of side work to do


----------



## The Creepster

For sale....wrinkle wall street cheater slicks.....slightly blown out....I love getting new shoes fer my "misery"........ SMOKE'EM if you GOT"EM


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morbid mike said:


> well I denied unemployment again the court said there is no sign of violence but they see insubordination so now I have to appeal it again and this time make sure the ex boss dont make it to the hearing hummmmmm!!!!! now the gears are turning muhahahahahaha but I'll be okay I have alot of side work to do


oh mike, your soooo evil!


----------



## morbidmike

I'm not evil.... slightly demented yes ....well maybe I am evil now that I think about it more ...yes ... i am quite certain I am evil......now if I can go for diabolical evil genius


----------



## Dark Angel 27

baby steps, mike


----------



## morbidmike

today I gotta go apply at a metal fab shop I'd really like to do this there is nothing more relaxing than cutting ,grinding ,and burning metal and then welding it all back together


----------



## RoxyBlue

September 8 is:

International Literacy Day 

National Date Nut Bread Day - or is it perhaps December 22? Controversy rages 

Pardon Day - a day to remember the good manners your parents taught you, assuming they did. Or use it to ask forgiveness - your choice.


----------



## Spooky1

Pardon me, but isn't dating a loaf of nut bread unconventional (or maybe illegal in some states)?


----------



## trishaanne

SO...brilliant idea for the day....:googly:

Just have one grandkid here today. It's a bit warm outside again so we'll work on a Halloween project in the house. Hmm....what do I need that I can make with her here. I can't burn styrofoam tombstones with her in here because of the fumes. Painting is out of the question....I'm still scraping paint off the hardwood floors from last time and that was with a cloth down for them to paint on. Spider egg sacks...that sounds easy. WTF was I thinking? Since I'm redoing everything this year, I have to go for easy and not necessarily quality. We blew up the balloons and that's when the fun started. NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER give a 2 old a paint brush, elmers glue and spider webbing. Now SHE looks like a spider victim and so does the dining room table, the floor and even the poor dog, who happened to be laying on the floor under the table when the glue dripped. At this rate I'll be picking this stuff off of her and the house until Easter! No wonder it's taking me twice as long as it should to get things done this year!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Just shoot me now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Just shoot me now.


Sounds like a prelude to a bad day story


----------



## Evil Queen

Hauntiholik said:


> Just shoot me now.


Okie dokie!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some day I will learn how to hack into the icon vaults of Evil Queen and Hauntiholik so I too can post cool responses with little pictures


----------



## Evil Queen

Google free smilies.


----------



## Evil Queen

Fantastic day outside! Windy, cloudy and coooool!


----------



## Goblin

Hauntiholik said:


> Just shoot me now.


If you insist........


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Some day I will learn how to hack into the icon vaults of Evil Queen and Hauntiholik so I too can post cool responses with little pictures


http://bestsmileys.com/pageindex.htm

Just copy and paste the link to your left.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, Goblin! I've been hesitant to go to just any site without knowing someone else who's used it without getting loaded with unwanted cookies or malware.


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Thanks, Goblin! I've been hesitant to go to just any site without knowing someone else who's used it without getting loaded with unwanted cookies or malware.


I use it all the time. No problems.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

is trying to can a few peaches today, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Goblin

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> is trying to can a few peaches today, we'll see what happens.


Why are you trying to can Peaches? Isn't she a good worker?


----------



## debbie5

LOL. (singing) "I'm forever blowing bubbles..."


----------



## debbie5

Here's one for Spooky...I find her mesmerizing...


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## morbidmike

I had a healthy lunch a box of oatmeal cream pies and a mountain dew I think I surpassed my calorie intake for the day thank god for the high metabolism !!!! a box is 10 individually wrapped pies YUMM-O


----------



## morbidmike

mikes answer to bettie page


----------



## Bone To Pick

Hello and thank you for indulging me, as I don't mean to be a pain in your neck. I am a Eastern European prince and have just inherited a beautiful old castle in Transylvania and a fixer estate in England. Unfortunately I do all of my banking at night and need additional collateral so I may secure a servant to do my bidding, lest the blood-thirsty banks drain my fortune before I can even sink my teeth into it. It is a grave situation indeed.

If you could send me your finest haunt props, you would receive my undying gratitude for all eternity. I promise a 100% return on your investment and your very own plot of land on either property. My credit rating is A-positive.

Should you require additional information, I am willing to fly over any evening and discuss it over a drink. I hope that this correspondence has not been in vein.

Sincerely - Count Drey Q. Lah


----------



## RoxyBlue

Classic Betty Page, may she rest in peace What made her stand out among pin-up models was that smile of hers.


Bone to Pick, you are back with a vengeance:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

I must say - If I actually received that kind of email from BTP, I would think you were still full of it, but I would actually read it completely through instead of junking the ones I get in my email on a daily basis. I Love it!!!!!


----------



## trishaanne

I got 3 small sections of fence up today before Karllie wanted to go back in the house. I even made her a tool box of her own so she could help...rubber mallet, screwdrivers, tape measure, etc. Today as the neighborhood kids are walking down the street on their way home from school I hear. "It's about time she started!" WTF...it's only the beginning of September, and if I do too much it's all going to have to be taken down again to cut the grass one or two more times. These kids are SO impatient!


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks for the Bettie fix Debbie.  :winkvil:


----------



## Joiseygal

I just scored 10 panels of free wood fencing and a huge mirror. I'm looking on the forum trying to find the thing that sticks to the mirror to make it distorted? Can anyone help me???? I want to use it for my clown room....Thanks!!!


----------



## trishaanne

Here ya go Sharon...the smaller ones aren't TOO expensive...

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geuu6MD...0/EXP=1284070924/**http://carnivalmirror.com/


----------



## morbidmike

I got some teeth baking in the oven MMMMMMMMMMMM!!!! smells good (clay teeth)


----------



## trishaanne

Here's another link Sharon, if you'd rather do it yourself..maybe cheaper too.

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geuu6MD...ow.com/how_4530101_make-fun-house-mirror.html


----------



## morbidmike

I got my teeth fresh outa the oven OH YEAH!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy is at a rehersal tonight so I'm home alone painting a tombstone and tinkering with my FCG.


----------



## Joiseygal

trishaanne said:


> Here ya go Sharon...the smaller ones aren't TOO expensive...
> 
> http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geuu6MD...0/EXP=1284070924/**http://carnivalmirror.com/


Thanks Pattie that is what I was looking for.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i got some more work done today on the centerpiece. its not done, but its getting there


----------



## debbie5

Mike. A whole BOX of cookies??!!?


----------



## morbidmike

not cookies pies and very tasty ones that was breakfast and lunch


----------



## RoxyBlue

September 9 is is Teddy Bear Day. According to holidayinsights.com, a Teddy Bear is a special friend to children all over the world. He's cuddly. He makes you feel secure in an otherwise insecure world. He's lovable. Your Teddy Bear is both a companion and a comforter. And, he's not afraid of the dark. He'll keep you safe.

ScaryTeddyBear by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

good one roxey!!!


----------



## morbidmike

I still have my teddy he is almost 40 yrs old but now he lives i a storage box in the basement and fights moths


----------



## The Creepster

I don't consider it arrogance if your actually better then them......I was given as a little creep, a little 5 OZ. ball-peen as my cuddly plush comforter......


----------



## Dark Angel 27

oh yes, i'm not ashamed to say that not only do i collect bears but i sleep with one. he's a camoflodged bear named cami and the people at Build-a-bear workshop know me by name. i think i have at least 12 of them as it is.


----------



## debbie5

Trying to figure out how my doc thnks I owe him $189.91. My copay is $20. How the hell does he get that nine bucks & ninety one cents?? Methinks I smell someone who doesn't know how to bill insurance....


----------



## SPOOKY J

Why does my pregnant Wife's nesting list keep growing? This is not our first child. Only 51 prop days to go. Time to pull some all-nighters!


----------



## morbidmike

time to clean the labor-a-tory awww man is this gonna suck!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Trying to figure out how my doc thnks I owe him $189.91. My copay is $20. How the hell does he get that nine bucks & ninety one cents?? Methinks I smell someone who doesn't know how to bill insurance....


Or it could be the insurance company doesn't know how to process a claim:googly:.

Depending on what was done, you may have a deductible and/or co-insurance to pay, which is in addition to the $20 copay. If you got a statement of the payments made on the claim sent to you by the insurance company, you need to take a look at it and see if it lists additional amounts not covered by insurance and therefore owed by the patient.


----------



## morbidmike

just pay it and quit your whining muhahahahaha mike runs away with a quickness


----------



## morbidmike

the garage is half clean and it has sucked as much as I thought it would I love it when I dont let myself down


----------



## Hauntiholik

...designing props while I sit around at work. Shhhhh! Who can I bill for this time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> ...designing props while I sit around at work. Shhhhh! Who can I bill for this time?


Send the bill to Morbid Mike:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Send the bill to Morbid Mike:googly:


I don't think he could afford my rates


----------



## morbidmike

hey now I dont have any money the government knows about


----------



## pyro

been home since aug 18--hurt my shoulder at work,nexy app.sept 21:finger:can do anything, what a waste of time , no prop building, i want to set up so bad


----------



## Spooky1

Pyro, what did you do to your shoulder? Hope you get the okay from your Doc to get back to work (and prop building) soon.


----------



## Spooky1

Why do my experiments at work seem to raise more questions, than answers to the questions we already have?


----------



## morbidmike

add some eye of newt that will fix your problems and any ailments


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Mike, if only it were that easy


----------



## Devils Chariot

Pro Tip: Drink pumpkin beer in a glass to get the full effect of the smells and flavor!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

pro tip: super glue doesn't work on fabrics...

the centerpiece is finished....but my digital camera has dissapeared...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i'm so sorry pyro. i hope your shoulder gets better soon!


----------



## The Creepster

My chest and back hurt.....

Ohhhh its from all this awesomeness, put up 480 lbs on the BENCH and DEAD LIFTED a CADILLAC.....


----------



## morbidmike

I only dead lift oatmeal cream pies .......I'm a monster grrrrrrr


----------



## Dark Angel 27

eating brownie batter while watching coyote ugly...yum yum love brownie mix!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

*Double, double...*


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a good thing people know I celebrate Halloween. It means I can say things like "I have to go home now and paint a tombstone" without getting odd looks


----------



## debbie5

If Robert Fulghum can write best sellers, *I* can write best sellers. I have never read his stuff before....I'm underwhelmed. I've heard more erudite blatherings from the stoner on my floor in college. Yikes. 
Okay- back to my insomniacal reading: "Maybe, Maybe Not" by Robert Fulghum. Hey- it was fifty cents at a library book sale.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

do the allergies never stop! *sniff*


----------



## Zurgh

Gurrr.. Me R makin' de Zombies... Fasster!... Gerrr.. MORE! hgiergoiergg.... Itchy... Tasty!


----------



## Goblin

Zurgh said:


> Gurrr.. Me R makin' de Zombies... Fasster!... Gerrr.. MORE! hgiergoiergg.... Itchy... Tasty!


Uhhhhhhh......Yeah. :googly:


----------



## morbidmike

gotta make that money today OH YEAH!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Hope you get better soon Pyro! 

Sorry about your allergies DA.

Creepster - put that Cadilac down. It doesn't even belong to you.

TGIF!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

September 10 is:

Sewing Machine Day - a day to celebrate Ms Wicked's awesomeness as a seamstress

Swap Ideas Day - We celebrate that here everyday


----------



## The Creepster

Da Weiner said:


> Creepster - put that Cadilac down. It doesn't even belong to you.


Ok but that means I have to find something else to lift.....I think I will go see how much the neighbor weighs....


----------



## RoxyBlue

That reminds me of a little rhyme we learned in grade school to help with spelling:

'I' before 'E' except after 'C'
And in words such as neighbor and weigh

Pretty much what that comes down to is, you just have to learn the proper spelling of each word that has an 'ie' or 'ei' combination.


----------



## Death's Door

Today I treated myself to a pumpkin spice muffin from Drunkin' Donuts. I started watching my calorie intake (not too serious but checking on it) and when I looked up the info on DD's website, the pumpkin muffin that I ate had 630 calories.  I almost fell out of my seat (not because it couldn't hold me anymore but because I would never think it would be THAT many calories in a muffin - it's pumpkin for crying out loud!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, it's a little bit of pumpkin and a whole lot of flour, sugar, and fat or oil


----------



## morbidmike

630 calories sign me up for atleast 6 of them !!!! oh yeah


----------



## heresjohnny

So this is how you guys build up posts so fast! 

I went to mall where the Spirit store is supposed to open and peeked in. It's gonna be big, and it's right next to the food court, so guess what I will be doing for lunch at least once a week as soon as they open.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spent the day honoring "Everyday Heros" with 9-11 remembrance ceremonies at a bunch of local schools. We ran out of flags for the kids. Our group provided the members of the police and fire department who were there on their own time with a large lunch and sent them on their way with food comas.


----------



## Hauntiholik

heresjohnny said:


> So this is how you guys build up posts so fast!


Nope. It's all in the games section.


----------



## heresjohnny

Hauntiholik said:


> Spent the day honoring "Everyday Heros" with 9-11 remembrance ceremonies at a bunch of local schools. We ran out of flags for the kids. Our group provided the members of the police and fire department who were there on their own time with a large lunch and sent them on their way with food comas.


Very Cool!


----------



## morbidmike

Hauntiholik said:


> Spent the day honoring "Everyday Heros" with 9-11 remembrance ceremonies at a bunch of local schools. We ran out of flags for the kids. Our group provided the members of the police and fire department who were there on their own time with a large lunch and sent them on their way with food comas.


well done Haunti !!!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thats awesome haunti!

went from just a cough, to a full blown cold...starting to feel the deisre to cuddle under a blanket....


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> Spent the day honoring "Everyday Heros" with 9-11 remembrance ceremonies at a bunch of local schools. We ran out of flags for the kids. Our group provided the members of the police and fire department who were there on their own time with a large lunch and sent them on their way with food comas.


You are a good person Haunti (no matter what Creepster says)


----------



## nixie

ugh....sick!!! I can't wait till hubby gets home, so he can watch the little ones and I can take a nap!!! This sucks! I'm way to behind on Halloween stuff, I don't have time to be sick!!

Oh, no DA- You're sick too?? I hope you feel better soon!

Haunti- What you did was so sweet! I'm sure they all appreciated it very much!


----------



## Evil Queen

Bravo Haunti!

Sewing Machine Day? I love my sewing machine!


----------



## randomr8

I LOVE the way a fresh haircut feels.


----------



## GothicCandle

> Don't get your knickers in a twist! We are just three kindly old spinster ladies.
> Spending a quiet evening at home.
> Sucking the lives out of little children!!


No, no Sarah wrong thing to say!


----------



## The Creepster

Boring...


----------



## morbidmike

well I now know me being bored is a bad /good thing I was waiting for some stuff to dry so what does a haunter do?????? he builds a toe pincher coffin for an older prop actually the one that started the insanity its 6ft high and 18 in wide 12 in deep it took 2 hrs to build and now is in the paint stage old wood shelves salvaged from a house +spare time= 1 sweet prop


----------



## The Creepster

I am paid through Thursday.....where did my shuttlecock go?


----------



## morbidmike

nixie said:


> ugh....sick!!! I can't wait till hubby gets home, so he can watch the little ones and I can take a nap!!! This sucks! I'm way to behind on Halloween stuff, I don't have time to be sick!!
> 
> Oh, no DA- You're sick too?? I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Haunti- What you did was so sweet! I'm sure they all appreciated it very much!


muhahahah my plan worked I will now have neighborhood domination muhahahaha muhahahhaha tee hee hee:googly::xbones:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yep nixie. i'm still sick. at first it was just a hacking cough...now the runny nose and headache adds to it. think i need some stronger medicine.


----------



## Zurgh

Tired, must push self to work on props some more before bed...


----------



## nixie

morbid mike said:


> well I now know me being bored is a bad /good thing I was waiting for some stuff to dry so what does a haunter do?????? he builds a toe pincher coffin for an older prop actually the one that started the insanity its 6ft high and 18 in wide 12 in deep it took 2 hrs to build and now is in the paint stage old wood shelves salvaged from a house +spare time= 1 sweet prop


That's awesome! I'm jealous, but it's still very cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just got back from the first of two performances of John Philip Sousa's comic opera "El Capitan". They put the orchestra on stage because this was a concert version of the show, which means we have to behave ourselves while we play and between pieces Got a good crowd for a Friday night opening, but Sunday should be even better.


----------



## debbie5

I used to know how to do this, and the memory escapes me: I bought a pattern to make soft sculpture bats. It's a regular tissue-paper pattern. How do I transfer it onto kraft paper/paper bag so I can reuse it? I used to use carbon paper to transfer the pattern & markings , but I can't find my stash of it...any ideas??


----------



## debbie5

And I'd just like to recommend hydrocodone for all of you with joint pain. It's amazing. Why my doc never recommended it 25 years ago, I'll never know. It's the bomb. I don't care if its addicting, if I'll grow chest hair or start yelling "HEY LAADDDYY!" across WalMart. ...whatever. It works.


----------



## debbie5

Is this the Monty Python theme as well?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but it sounds a lot like it






The march you posted is probably the best known piece from the opera.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> I used to know how to do this, and the memory escapes me: I bought a pattern to make soft sculpture bats. It's a regular tissue-paper pattern. How do I transfer it onto kraft paper/paper bag so I can reuse it? I used to use carbon paper to transfer the pattern & markings , but I can't find my stash of it...any ideas??


Dressmaker's carbon is always your best option, but you can always try the "scribble on the back of the pattern with a pencil so when you trace the lines on the front, they show on whatever was underneath" method as described here:

http://www.artsparx.com/transfer.asp


----------



## Zurgh

Yay, another gallon of mache clay made! That might last me near a week, maybe... Not so tired any more...


----------



## Bone Dancer

At long last I'm getting my self in gear. I must work better under pressure or in a panic.


----------



## GothicCandle

I just randomly found a video clip from some show called "You're doing it all wrong" about cooking grilled cheese sandwiches....does anyone not know how to do that??? and there is another one on how to make a cup of tea...


----------



## morbidmike

Bone Dancer said:


> At long last I'm getting my self in gear. I must work better under pressure or in a panic.


sounds like you need some propiagria the new prop building wonder drug.......if prop building persists for a continuous 24 hr period please contact your fellow haunters


----------



## randomr8

How many haunters wait until the muses take them to create instead of methodically working? Maybe some of each? I get an idea and run till it's finished or I drop. Then am thinking of nothing else 'till it's done.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

randomr8 said:


> How many haunters wait until the muses take them to create instead of methodically working? Maybe some of each? I get an idea and run till it's finished or I drop. Then am thinking of nothing else 'till it's done.


I'm with you on that one -- inspiration followed by laser-like focus...


----------



## debbie5

Yawwwnnn...its so nice and cool & Fall-ish here....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I got a new mask for one of my props this morning. It's awesome to be friends with the special FX guys. Cost me $5


----------



## The Creepster

Set yourself on fire and become one with the pain...

Fun facts to share with friends and loved ones...When you hit someone just right in the eye you can actually dislodge the eye from the socket so no need for those silly glasses with eyes attached to springs..... SCIENCE IS FUN....


----------



## Hauntiholik

September 11th is...
* Make Your Bed Day - make Martha Stewart proud and go make your bed.

* Patriot Day - the day to remember the nearly three thousand people who died in the September 11 attacks.


----------



## Hauntiholik

No. No. Be of good cheer. If science teaches us anything, it teaches us to accept our failures, as well as our successes, with quiet dignity and grace.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> No. No. Be of good cheer. If science teaches us anything, it teaches us to accept our failures, as well as our successes, with quiet dignity and grace.







I love that movie


----------



## Spooky1

I Reject Your Reality And Substitute My Own


----------



## Hauntiholik

Let's get on our knees and pray. I don't know to whom. Is there a patron saint of ballistics gel?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

that sounds like me after a project doesn't go like i want it to.


----------



## morbidmike

stupid rain my projects wont dry from painting.....I got some sewing done so all day is not lost.......wifey cooked me a awesome meal quite simple but so tasty fish and steak fries YUMMY!!!!!now I'm watching Pretty Woman lounging with the wifey and mutts I'd have to say todayt was a very good day


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i'm sleepy now...and bored. think i may just go to bed now


----------



## Goblin

Halloween is seven weeks from toight! Everybody better get moving!


----------



## Hauntiholik

September 12th is....

* National Video Games Day- the day that all the gamers can finally use as an excuse to sit in front of the tv and game ALL day! 

* National Chocolate MilkShake Day - There are many different types of milkshakes and malts that are still served in restaurants today, but this is a day to enjoy a chocolate shake. Celebrate today at your local 50's-style restaurant and ask them to "Burn One All the Way". 

* Grandparent's Day - a day to honor our grandparents.


----------



## Evil Queen

Busy day today! Laundry, dishes, gettin a haircut and gettin hubby ready for surgery tomorrow!


----------



## Goblin

Hauntiholik said:


> September 12th is....
> 
> * National Video Games Day- the day that all the gamers can finally use as an excuse to sit in front of the tv and game ALL day!
> 
> * National Chocolate MilkShake Day - There are many different types of milkshakes and malts that are still served in restaurants today, but this is a day to enjoy a chocolate shake. Celebrate today at your local 50's-style restaurant and ask them to "Burn One All the Way".
> 
> * Grandparent's Day - a day to honor our grandparents.


If my grandparents were still living they would undoubtly be playing video games while drinking chocolate milkshakes!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

well, the log splitter is almost together....22 ton chop'em!! lol


----------



## randomr8

I see my age spots as notches for good Halloweens.


----------



## Bone Dancer

A warm evening with no wind. I wish I could save this for Halloween instead of the wind and rain I have been getting the last few years.


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## Dark Angel 27

its been a good day today. went to church and and then out to dinner with my uncle, older sister, young brother and his girlfriend.

my uncle kinda pissed me off, though. i was talking about having seen the twilight movies, and he made it known that vampires are satanic and then asked the age old question: if grandma and grandpa were alive what would they say about me seeing vampire movies.

i was irrtated and answered: i think grandma and grandpa would love and accept me the way i am despite my interests.

he just laughed at me. if only he knew i was a tattooed haunter that listened to gothic metal and rock music...he may just have a heart attack. lol


----------



## debbie5

I think I'd rather set fire to the garage than organize & price its contents for a garage sale....
nah- cant do that..all my Ween stuff is in the garage's loft.
dammit.


----------



## Zurgh

Some times I wonder... am I way too odd for you-all?...then another part of me says "uhhhh... meat...".... then I get distracted... ooh look, whats that?

Never try to understand... my new rule...:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

what happened to me ??? I have no job and I fell asleep at 9 pm last night....Boy what a looser...time to have some coffee and go greet the day of fun and side work which is now technically regular work for me DRAT'S i've been foiled again


----------



## Hauntiholik

September 13th is....
* Bald is Beautiful Day
* Fortune Cookie Day
* National Boss/Employee Exchange Day


----------



## Spooky1

* Bald is Beautiful Day

That means I'm getting more beautiful every day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> * Bald is Beautiful Day
> 
> That means I'm getting more beautiful every day.


You'll always be beautiful to me:kisskin:

Sept 13 is also:

Defy Superstition Day 
National Peanut Day 
Positive Thinking Day 
Uncle Sam Day


----------



## The Creepster

Nothing says "love thy neighbor" more then a trip to the emergency room......I love it when I have to repeat myself over and over and over......Please for the cost of a cup of coffee a day you too can enjoy a cup of coffee....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Spooky1 said:


> * Bald is Beautiful Day
> 
> That means I'm getting more beautiful every day.


LOL, that means I've been beautiful for years!


----------



## Evil Queen

On our way to the hospital for hubby's surgery, wish us luck!


----------



## Spooky1

Good Luck to your hubby, EQ. Hope it's not too serious, and he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good luck to you and your husband, EQ!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I agree with the above comments EQ!!


----------



## Spooklights

Good Luck to EQ and her Hubby!


----------



## debbie5

FYI: Target has black lights & strobes on clearance in the lamp/photo frames section. And skull candy cups (6 for $1 in dollar section at front of store) that can be put over a string of lights, used as shrunken heads, on tombstones, etc. Same section has glittery shadow candalabras & chandeliers for $2.50..not my kinda look, but ...Just sayin'....


----------



## debbie5

and good luck, EQ!


----------



## RoxyBlue

When we were kids, we thought this was one of the greatest songs ever


----------



## Bone To Pick

lol, that's first time I've heard it sung in a pouty, boy-band kind of voice. It's like he's lamenting his lost puppy-love AND the worms that are crawling in and out.....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Zurgh said:


> Some times I wonder... am I way too odd for you-all?...then another part of me says "uhhhh... meat...".... then I get distracted... ooh look, whats that?
> 
> Never try to understand... my new rule...:googly:


nah, they're the old ones....if your old then i'm screwed...and not in a good way! mwahahahahaha!



Evil Queen said:


> On our way to the hospital for hubby's surgery, wish us luck!


Good luck EQ! *sends virtual hugs your way*



debbie5 said:


> FYI: Target has black lights & strobes on clearance in the lamp/photo frames section. And skull candy cups (6 for $1 in dollar section at front of store) that can be put over a string of lights, used as shrunken heads, on tombstones, etc. Same section has glittery shadow candalabras & chandeliers for $2.50..not my kinda look, but ...Just sayin'....


its not my style either. but it sounds cool...unfortunitely I can't afford anything there for now. but i will say this. I scored with those tubes of glow in the dark braclets 1 tube= 15 braclets with connector-$1.00 ea. I got 12 of those tubes...and thats about 150 for only 12 bucks.

its a huge load of my mind that's for sure!:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

Well we're home. The dr couldn't find a source of his pain.







We're back to square one. Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GothicCandle

> roxyblue,


lol my mom hates that song lol. If someone really gets hurt, blood all over, bones cracked, skin peeled, real gross(we live on a hill that teens stupidly ride down at high speeds) shes calm and professional and gets them help quickly without a hint of panic or upset stomach, but if you sing that song or show her FAKE blood she gets sick...shes an odd one. Real 13 year old rolling to a stop, having fallen off his skate board at 30mph, no skin on his arms, back, broken bleeding teeth and jaw = get some towels and a telephone!; fake vampire in my haunt with gray-blue skin and fake blood drizzled by the mouth = vomit. lol


----------



## morbidmike

here I am once again contemplating life as I know it and I discovered .............What was I talking about????.............Oh yeah I like ice cream


----------



## debbie5

Mike...I want to have a beer with you someday. And I don't even drink beer.


----------



## debbie5

That guy with the hearse song looks like kinda like Chris Elliot from various 90's comedy shows...

WAIT! IS THAT AN ADAM LAMBERT POSTER ON HIS WALL!!??

LOL.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Monday......Monday, Monday, Monday.


----------



## randomr8

Hauntiholik said:


> Monday......Monday, Monday, Monday.


I'm always waiting for Monday to continue into Tuesday when it's like that.


----------



## morbidmike

who dont like mondays it is such a great day its the start of a 5 day work week AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

once again, i'm waiting for my brother to get back with his girlfriend so we can go to walmart....

he should have been back by now...it doesn't take that long to get to her house from here...20 minutes at the lastest...i knew this would happen.


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> Monday......Monday, Monday, Monday.


Monday Night FOOTBALL!


----------



## Zurgh

Leaded paint chips are even tastier when you use mercury as a dip, so much for my diet...:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

I think that lead is a good substitute for zinc in ones diet....I prefer Cyclohexylamine myself


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> I think that lead is a good substitute for zinc in ones diet....I prefer *Cyclohexylamine* myself


Potential Health Effects 
----------------------------------

Inhalation: Inhalation can cause severe irritation of mucous membranes and upper respiratory tract. Symptoms may include burning sensation, coughing, wheezing, laryngitis, shortness of breath, headache, nausea and vomiting. May cause pulmonary edema, a medical emergency.

Ingestion: Corrosive. Swallowing can cause severe burns of the mouth, throat, and stomach. Can cause sore throat, vomiting, diarrhea. May cause central nervous system depression. Symptoms may include lethargy, drowsiness, staggering and sleepiness.

Skin Contact: Corrosive. Symptoms of redness, pain, and severe burn can occur. May cause skin sensitization. May be absorbed through the skin with possible systemic effects.

Eye Contact: Corrosive. Can cause blurred vision, redness, pain, severe tissue burns and eye damage.

Probably not good to put in your morning cup of coffee


----------



## nixie

So... I wanted to make a troll this year, then I decided he needed a bridge, then I decided the bridge needed a stream. I just realized the other day that the stream I built cuts the area for my Alice scene in half, so I decided to move the Alice scene to where the witch and wizards usually go. I decided the only place the witch and wizards can fit is on the roof with the dragon. Now I'm struggling to figure out how to securely install two wizards, a witch, and a cauldron on the roof... All because I wanted a troll!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nixie, that reminds me of that chain-of-events story where a kingdom is lost because of a missing horse shoe nail

For want of a nail, the shoe was lost.
For want of a shoe, the horse was lost.
For want of a horse, the rider was lost.
For want of a rider, the battle was lost.
For want of a battle, the kingdom was lost.
And all for the want of a horseshoe nail.


----------



## debbie5

(galloping around dining room, holding invisible reins, neighing & spanking self on the hiney....)

MORE Cyclohexylamine, REVEREND CREEEPSTER!!


----------



## debbie5

Wow. This is the first year that I cannot find ANY 'Ween stuff in stores that I really want. I tried to stimulate the economy! ...it's all so cheaply made. Even Target's stuff is a big yawn....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> (galloping around dining room, holding invisible reins, neighing & spanking self on the hiney....)
> 
> MORE Cyclohexylamine, REVEREND CREEEPSTER!!





debbie5 said:


> Wow. This is the first year that I cannot find ANY 'Ween stuff in stores that I really want. I tried to stimulate the economy! ...it's all so cheaply made. Even Target's stuff is a big yawn....


...so debbie...what you smoken/drinking? :lolkin:

i was just at walmart and low and behold...there were bluckeys skulls! if only i had the money to buy them! they also had a mister...but again, no money...and everything else was less then exciting....damn.


----------



## debbie5

My daughter offered to set up our Venom-ade stand to make money so I can replace some of my broken Bluckies (they are so old, the plastic is almost brittle beyond the repairs hot glue can make). Maybe u can find some under the table work>? Mow lawns? Clean houses?
Did you see how Stolloween makes skulls? maybe you can mache some up?? 

(And I WISH I was smoking or drinking...I can't fall sleep tonight for some reason.)


----------



## debbie5

FYI peoples: Lowe's has really cool lighted, color-changing bottle stoppers...they would be great for potion bottles. (Wine bottle sized stopper). The stoppers are clear plastic & shoot the light down into the bottle. They're $7. They also have lil push button small disc LED lights for $2 each...but the nice thing is that they have replaceable batteries. They have that weird blue LED colored light. Casing is in white, black, or yellow, and has a small metal loop to hang them. I hot glue a black popsicle stick to them & shove stick in ground as display acccent & up lights.


----------



## My CReePY Garage

My sister is sending me glue to Iraq so I can make a paper mache skull. Not a lot of Halloween excitement here. I guess it's up to me!


----------



## My CReePY Garage

*on the white board today*

I drew this on the white board i my office-
to, uhh, promote dental hygiene.
The bow was just to add some color to yet another drab day here in Iraq.


----------



## debbie5

Hey, Creepy... I make my mache out of flour & water. Ya got any buds in the food tent who can slip ya some flour??


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well the nights are getting cool now and I figure I mowed the lawn for the last time. Time to pull up the tomato vines there done producing. Time to get the graveyard set out. It must be fall.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's a holiday for the likes of Morbid "I Don't Worry About Calories" Mike:

September 14 is National Cream-Filled Donut Day


----------



## debbie5

OOoo..oo..oooo! Lookie look look! Its a MASK! Would be so cool to make this out of mache over a tin foil face mold....
http://www.etsy.com/listing/3004517...ge=&order=&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> OOoo..oo..oooo! Lookie look look! Its a MASK! Would be so cool to make this out of mache over a tin foil face mold....
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/3004517...ge=&order=&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title


That's a pretty cool and meticulously detailed bird skull mask, but $7200?!?! Stolloween could make one for like $2.59


----------



## debbie5

I tried to catch Stolloween so I could keep him captive in my basement, making things on demand, but he ran too fast. Next time, I'll bring my inhaler.

And yes, the price is crazy, but it's so dang cool.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> OOoo..oo..oooo! Lookie look look! Its a MASK! Would be so cool to make this out of mache over a tin foil face mold....
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/3004517...ge=&order=&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title


Debbie, I just had to comment on this....comment.

I just love your enthusiasm. I can really feel the excitment building myself. Like I said before, we went to walmart last night and the greeter had a plastic Jack o lantern (the kind you carry candy in....) I got all excited and asked her if the halloween stuff was out. she grinned and nodded. and bam! there it was just around the corner.

I got really excited and looked at my brother...and his girlfriend.

I know I sounded like an eager toddler when i asked if they minded me taking a few minutes to look.

My brother just had this look on his face, that of an indulgent adult and said (and i quote) go on...go play. Thus I happily scampered off...

Since when did he become the older simbling?...oh yeah, when his sister got bitten by the halloweenie bug.


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Potential Health Effects
> ----------------------------------
> 
> Inhalation: Inhalation can cause severe irritation of mucous membranes and upper respiratory tract. Symptoms may include burning sensation, coughing, wheezing, laryngitis, shortness of breath, headache, nausea and vomiting. May cause pulmonary edema, a medical emergency.
> 
> Ingestion: Corrosive. Swallowing can cause severe burns of the mouth, throat, and stomach. Can cause sore throat, vomiting, diarrhea. May cause central nervous system depression. Symptoms may include lethargy, drowsiness, staggering and sleepiness.
> 
> Skin Contact: Corrosive. Symptoms of redness, pain, and severe burn can occur. May cause skin sensitization. May be absorbed through the skin with possible systemic effects.
> 
> Eye Contact: Corrosive. Can cause blurred vision, redness, pain, severe tissue burns and eye damage.
> 
> Probably not good to put in your morning cup of coffee


I fail to see where the negatives are in this.....For everything burns in the end


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> I fail to see where the negatives are in this.....For everything burns in the end


Perhaps so, but I for one don't want to corrode on the way:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

I love all the little opportunities that come to you in life.....I love to wave at them as they pass by...........oh look a pretty blue opportunity


----------



## Bone To Pick

Opportunities are like little grains of sand that slip through your fingers. A couch is much sturdier.


----------



## morbidmike

ahhhh a box of mac and cheese for lunch .....I wonder how many calories that has ??? 410 per serving and I ate the whole box which is supposed to be 3 servings ( I dont see that happening) so their saying 1230 calories well I guess that will do until dinner


----------



## Spooky1

Had a mostly painless visit to the dentist this morning for a filling. Some tasty sushi for lunch. I guess I need to get some work done now, so off to the lab. muwhahaha


----------



## Death's Door

I spent last Saturday and Sunday cleaning up my den. This usually happens after Christmas but I needed to get to the sewing machine. I would go upstairs and go through the boxes, think for a minute what is broken beyond repair, what should go, should I keep it for future projects. Then I would take a break and sit on the couch and watch a couple of minutes of "Hoarders". I'm not making this up. My den is spankin' clean and easily accessible and I can work on the fleece witch blanket that I bought from JoAnn Fabrics with my 40% coupon. Honest, I don't know that it would get that cluttered so fast!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

morbid mike said:


> ahhhh a box of mac and cheese for lunch .....I wonder how many calories that has ??? 410 per serving and I ate the whole box which is supposed to be 3 servings ( I dont see that happening) so their saying 1230 calories well I guess that will do until dinner


I have often wondered who decides what a serving size is. I am sure it's the person that only eats one twinkie and puts the other away for later. Like thats going to happen.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol....straight to your hips Mike!!


----------



## The Creepster

Its only ok to cry if your tears are made of a accelerant....end communication


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Joseph had his second day of school, he even said goodbye this time...I also got a big hug when I returned to get him


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Joseph had his second day of school, he even said goodbye this time...I also got a big hug when I returned to get him



awwwwe!


----------



## debbie5

OMGgggggg..."Hoarders" is the most amazing show EVER. First of all , it scares the hell outta me, cuz I KNOW I could easily become one of those people: "OHhhhhh..that means so much to me, you can't throw it OUT!". Getting to the "keep everything!" point of nutsy would be my biggest nightmare. And secondly, what I don't get is the people who don't *seem* nuts, yet are hoarders. I mean, you can see just by looking at some of the people that they have issues or just are not wired right at ALL. But some of the people are..well, pretty normal. The skateboarding guy went from doing drugs & alcohol to hoarding??!? WTH? I love that show, cuz it makes me feel a whole lot better about the stuff I do keep. Fabric, patterns, art supplies, various glues, tapes, paints...My kids call me a Halloween Hoarder (well, I'm a borderline one) cuz I can find a Hallowen use for just about everything. It's only thru watching that damn show that stops me from actually KEEPING all the chicken wire & burlap scraps, paper towel tubes & cereal boxes. Now, I only save up materials for each project as it becomes imminent. HOARDERS! Maybe someday I can be an old crazy lady with toilet seats and picture frames in her front yard, or be forced into a homeless shelter cuz my house is FULL. (I dont see how this is a form of OCD...I don't get it.)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i have alot on my mind tonight. my sister and i went out to visit my uncle's ex that we still consider family. She's trapped in one of those bad relationships and her boyfriend's that sucking her dry.

the funniest thing of all is that he's such an obvious loser...and my chihuahua could take him down...it took all i had to not beat the s*&t out of him. Apparantly, I'm not the only one either...my sister wants to give him a beat down to...

i need to do something to work of my frustraition...


----------



## debbie5

Don't beat *him* down..lift *her* UP.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

can't i do both?


----------



## The Creepster

I say give them hugs....thats what I would do...after I put on my new play I just wrote called "Touch their aorta with love"


----------



## autumnghost

I need a vacation before I have a mental breakdown and end up under the bed in the fetal position.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Hoarding: Buried Alive" has got to be one of the scariest shows on TV. The conditions under which those people live are absolutely appalling, partcularly when the hoarding extends to not getting rid of rotting trash. Every time I watch it, I feel like going through my house and throwing things away.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> "Hoarding: Buried Alive" has got to be one of the scariest shows on TV. The conditions under which those people live are absolutely appalling, partcularly when the hoarding extends to not getting rid of rotting trash. Every time I watch it, I feel like going through my house and throwing things away.


True, but the show "Animal hoarders" is scarier since it involved innocent pets and not just the hoarders themselves.


----------



## Zurgh

Oooo! These ol' tymie human anatomy books I'm lookin' at... WOW! All those meaty bits & exposed parts... the 15th century sure had a style! The newer PC generated pics are nice, too... Now back to your scheduled programing....


----------



## debbie5

I cannot imagine KEEPING used Depends like one woman did. They ate a hole through her floor. I think it's not OCD as much as it's depression & self hate/punishment. And a brain stuck in the same grrove. I wonder if electroshock helps these poor people?? It's like living in a self made hell. And some of the people have young KIDS!


----------



## debbie5

Please kill me..I've had this ear worm for two days. It has a nice violin passage in intro and at bridge, though.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i think my body's alarm clock is seriously off kilter. its 3:49 am and I'm only just now getting sleepy... i was so busy with props that i didn't even notice what time it is... this is the 3rd day in a row!


----------



## Zurgh

DA 27... Your clock is off... easier to advance it 2-4hrs at a time to syncroninse it...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, 36 degrees . Almost the first frost of the season. May have to fire up the wood stove in the shop today. Need to move the fish out of the pond too.


----------



## morbidmike

today could be classified as one of those days where it is acceptable to walk into a Walmart and wield a big gun yell "say hello to my lil friend"........I wouldnt do it but someone may so keep a weathered eye out while in Walmart shopping ......this has been a public service announcement brought to you by the letter V "good day"


----------



## debbie5

This is the first Summer & Fall in recent years (decades, maybe) that are the right kind of season..Summer was summery & perfect, and now Fall is Fall-y and yummy. We had a light rain last night, and I woke up to a sunny sky with sparkly jewels of rain on the lawn & car...very cool. Perfect. (I capitalized the names of the seasons so Mother Nature will keep up the good work). I'm a weather nerd and it will be interesting to see what type of winter we have. Winters here when I was a kid were doozies....let's hope we get that kinda snow again! I won't like shovelling it, but I will LOVE being IN it! BRING ON THE SNOWPANTS!!


----------



## debbie5

Autumnghost, can you take a mental health day and call in sick? take off for the day to someplace quiet & relaxing....or whip up a bunch of mache and make a pumpkin!


----------



## Spooklights

It's a beautiful morning here; sunny, and 65 degrees. Autumn is just around the corner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

September 15 is:

Make a Hat Day 
Felt Hat Day - According to holidayinsights.com, "Bback in the early to mid 1900s, hats were popularly worn by both men and women. It was stylish. At that time, felt was a common material for men's hats. With cooler Fall weather approaching, the guys went to the coat closet and dusted off their felt hats, and began to wear them once more".

Spooky1, of course, celebrates Hat Day all year, because he is a stylin' kind of guy


----------



## morbidmike

Spooky 1 is a hat- a- holic LOL


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> Spooky 1 is a hat- a- holic LOL


You can't have too many hats.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> You can't have too many hats.


Or gargoyles.

Or skulls, skellies, tombstones, or Japanese maples


----------



## debbie5

Or shark pants.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, debbie, I'd forgotten about that


----------



## RoxyBlue

How Monsters Campaign


----------



## morbidmike

YAY only 9 more posts for Roxy blue and she will hit 30,000 I wonder what will happen we'll probably have server issues again...... or may be this time the site will explode with a giant mushroom cloud...... yep I bet that is what will happen then the world will be a giant free for all WOOT!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll try not to blow up the site

For those of you who grew up watching Hal Roach's short films (Our Gang and The Little Rascals), here is a funny clip combining the music he used in his films with Frankenstein's monster:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

OMG Bonnie!!! lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the funny thing is ...I thought I was a Chatting Cathy Doll...REALLY!! LOL


----------



## morbidmike

hummm I didnt get it why did he want to hurt her that made me sad


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, Mike, don't be sad. He didn't want to hurt her. He just thought she'd float like a flower


----------



## GothicCandle

morbid mike said:


> today could be classified as one of those days where it is acceptable to walk into a Walmart and wield a big gun yell "say hello to my lil friend"........I wouldnt do it but someone may so keep a weathered eye out while in Walmart shopping ......this has been a public service announcement brought to you by the letter V "good day"


I've never seen the full movie that line is in, so the scene that comes to mind is not a machine gun, but a skunk from some cartoon I saw.


----------



## morbidmike

hey look here .....



 this never gets old


----------



## morbidmike

I dont know why but this poped in my head today


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

My thought for the day is TIME TIME TIME. I need more time. It was so flipping hot this summer my projects couldnt all be made. Now the weather is better and it is almost here !!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Dark Angel 27

relaxing for a little bit. i finished the sweets i started for the table...clay is a very time consuming media to use....now i think i will get some more done!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morbid mike said:


> yay only 9 more posts for roxy blue and she will hit 30,000 i wonder what will happen we'll probably have server issues again...... Or may be this time the site will explode with a giant mushroom cloud...... Yep i bet that is what will happen then the world will be a giant free for all woot!!!


go roxie go!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

you better get busy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I Love to Post-a, 'Cause I'm the Ho-sta with the Most-a, Love to Post-a!


----------



## Bone To Pick

Come on, Roxy!! If you died before you reached 30,000 posts, could you live with yourself?


----------



## debbie5

I JUST got on in time to see Rox go 30,001! COngrats!


----------



## debbie5

To the tune of Mike Posner's "Cooler Than Me":

You got your whole wheat grains to stave off hunger pains and
You can wear skinny jeans cuz you're thinner than me.
And your ass ain't no "J-Lo" but your boobs don't hang way low 
And it's probably cuz you know you're thinner than me.....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

LMAO nice...

I think I like this version better then the original...my sister was listening to the song all summer and it was driving me nuts.


----------



## morbidmike

RAIN its raining out DRATS this means my prop wont dry very well DAGNABBIT oh well I guess I'll go make money then


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yip Mike it's raining, we did need some though.
Wish i could go back to bed.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Joseph's 1st piece of artwork from school.
Yeh, I know...dorky parents buy a frame for it! lol


----------



## debbie5

(looking at two pieces of framed kid-art on her own walls) 

It looks very Japanese ink drawing-ish!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

it does and i even like the colors! lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Deb's right - it does have a Japanese ink drawing feel to it.


September 16 is many things:

Collect Rocks Day - and of course, Ice Cream Flavor of the Day is Rocky Road

Step Family Day

Mayflower Day - celebrates the date the Mayflower sailed from Plymouth, England to America, not the moving van company

Mexican Independence Day - In 1810, Father Miguel Hidalgo of Dolores, Mexico was planning a revolt to free the country from Spanish rule. On September 15, 1810 at 11:00 pm, Father Hidalgo rang his church bell to call his parishioners, and rally them to fight off Spanish rule. He then made a speech to his congregation, and the fight for freedom began. Today, Mexican people mark this very special holiday, by repeating the ringing of the bells at 11:00 pm on the 15th. It is followed by a day of celebrations on the 16th.

National Play Doh Day - Play Doh was invented in the mid 1950s. The invention was simple. A school teacher wanted a safe modeling clay for her pre-schoolers. She asked her brother-in-law Joseph McVicker, who worked at a chemical company, to come up with something. The result was simple....flour, water and food coloring. 

Working Parents Day


----------



## The Creepster

Today is also "throw cinder blocks instead of waving" day. Today is a good day to see if they are trained as well as they think they are....end communication


----------



## Spooky1

Did Morbid Mike lose some gnomes in Montana?

http://www.wtopnews.com/?nid=456&sid=2054573


----------



## Spooky1

I refuse to celebrate Mayflower Day, because it was Mayflower moving vans that took the Baltimore Colts away to Indianapolis. :finger:


----------



## Death's Door

Ahhh - playdoh and clay were my favorite things to mess with as a kid. Wasn't that great at sculpting but had a cousin that would make dinosaurs and other animals and was sooo good at it.


----------



## My CReePY Garage

Da Weiner- It tasted good too. Non-toxic is a yummy flavor


----------



## Spooklights

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Joseph's 1st piece of artwork from school.
> Yeh, I know...dorky parents buy a frame for it! lol


It looks very flowing and modernistic. I like it better than a lot of modern art I've seen for sale.


----------



## Death's Door

Quite the little artist ya got there FE!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol...well you never know what will happen...he turns 3 in a few more weeks.


----------



## Death's Door

Was checking on what was on the tube tonight. HSN (Channel 5 in my neck of the woods) is hosting at 8 pm "Haunted House presented by Grandin Road". I was interested in buying the witches broom. I think I'll watch it tonight to see if they have it on display tonight. I have never bought anything from them but they have some cool looking stuff.


----------



## pyro

thinking i may not have a haunt this year,, hurt my arm at work in aug been out of work since, back to the docs on the 21 , lets see, yep im still in pain


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Joseph's 1st piece of artwork from school.
> Yeh, I know...dorky parents buy a frame for it! lol


It's awesome. I really think that it's a japanese style picture!



RoxyBlue said:


> Deb's right - it does have a Japanese ink drawing feel to it.
> 
> September 16 is many things:
> 
> Mayflower Day - celebrates the date the Mayflower sailed from Plymouth, England to America, not the moving van company
> 
> National Play Doh Day - Play Doh was invented in the mid 1950s. The invention was simple. A school teacher wanted a safe modeling clay for her pre-schoolers. She asked her brother-in-law Joseph McVicker, who worked at a chemical company, to come up with something. The result was simple....flour, water and food coloring.


This is very similar to what I did. The recipie I used was 
4 cups of Flour
1 cup of salt
1 1/2 cup of water.

It really works good too!
(This kind you can also bake to make it dry quicker (bake at 350 degrees for an hour) 

I can actually say I've been inside the Mayflower. My memory is vague (cause I was only around 5 or 6) but I seem to remember a resturant being there as well. I think it was in England (my dad's retired airforce)


----------



## debbie5

I LOOOVVVEEEEE this song, and it makes me happy. I dare you to try and not sing along by the end of it:


----------



## The Creepster

I enjoyed that so much I used a Lister knife instead of a hammer to display my happiness....Work the solar plexus.......end communication


----------



## morbidmike

that song is about PORN!!!!! naughty Debbie5 .........trix are for kids!!!!........where's me lucky charms


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just had a flashback to the 60's:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morbid mike said:


> that song is about PORN!!!!! naughty Debbie5 .........trix are for kids!!!!........where's me lucky charms


blech... i instantly regretted watching that... now i really feel the need for a shower. good night everyone! WAY TOO HAPPY!


----------



## debbie5

Cleanse the happiness off of your body!

Here, cry:






Who knew Jesus could sing??


----------



## Spooky1

John Stewart is having a "Rally to Restore Sanity," while Stephen Colbert plans a "March to Keep Fear Alive" in DC on October 30th! Why do they have to do this the day before Halloween? This is the first rally down in DC I've ever actually wanted to go to! KEEP THE FEAR ALIVE! 

http://content.usatoday.com/communi...e-dueling-rallies-on-washington-mall-oct-30/1


----------



## RoxyBlue

September 17 is:

National Apple Dumpling Day 

Citizenship Day - a day to appreciate being a citizen of this country and the rights and freedoms it brings. 

Constitution Day - The Constitutional Congress held its final meeting on September 17, 1787 to sign the Constitution.

POW/MIA Recognition Day - a day of remembrance and hope for the speedy and safe return of American Prisoners of War, and those still Missing in Action. It also seeks the return of the remains of fallen soldiers.


----------



## The Creepster

Can there be such a thing as "Its too early for you to be yelling at the rocks in the gutter"? I think not my friend....hold still there seems to be something stuck in your teeth...Its good to be me, now where did I park my unicorn?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your unicorn was abducted for use in Devil's Chariot's Scarousel.


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Your unicorn was abducted for use in Devil's Chariot's Scarousel.


The time has come for me to pay a visit to see DC then.....I hope he has sandwiches, its going to be a very long tricycle ride for me and my imaginary friend....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Classic Tiny Tim clip from Rowan & Martin's "Laugh In". Believe it or not, he actually had a beautiful singing voice, which you will not hear in this clip


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday to all!!!


----------



## Spooklights

Yes! Friday at last!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I think the time has come for a little day trip...

To the Library! wooooohoooo!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

The Creepster said:


> The time has come for me to pay a visit to see DC then.....I hope he has sandwiches, its going to be a very long tricycle ride for me and my imaginary friend....


:lolkin: thank you Creepster, what an image to leave me with...


----------



## Death's Door

Going to the SIL's house tomorrow for our Sept. Pokeno. Looking forward to hanging with the ladies, getting some time in the hot tub, feasting on grub, having cocktails, and then proceeding to win all their money. Man, life is good!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are quite the party girl, Da Weiner


----------



## Death's Door

As long as I play/party hard and not work as hard, all is right in my world!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Just got a gallon of elmers glue at the local merchandize outlet for $5.99. I know this wont help anybody but I had to brag just a little.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Bill if you say you just put it on pasta...I'm going to get a little mad!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Bill if you say you just put it on pasta...I'm going to get a little mad!


Just for one meal, the rest is for mache and doing texturing on a door with paper clay.


----------



## morbidmike

gosh I hate it when I lose my invisible unicycle how am I supposed to ride to the smurf village without it....well time to find someone to punch in the gizzard


----------



## debbie5

Wait wait wait- WHO had a nice singing voice? TINY TIM!? Show me the clip.

I went to karoke last night with a bunch of friends & a bag of feather boas, maracas, , tambourines & bubbles...had a blast. Had fun belting out Kay Starr's "You Belong to Me" and other stuff. I forgot how much I like singing "Delialah" by Tom Jones in a man voice..LOL.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Debbie, i'm really starting to worry about you. 

Today is Umbrella Appreciation Day.

Damn, sure would have appreciated having one today. Got trapped in a huge stinging rain storm going home. Got wet clothes in the washer and am trying to warm up in the living room


----------



## GothicCandle

a while back, someone here posted about their glass door mysteriously breaking. Perhaps i have borrowed your ghost, My mom called me into the living room today and asked if I hit the door with a prop because the door has a long crack. no idea how it got there since I was very careful when carrying my props in and out this week.


----------



## morbidmike

its the door breaking gremlins they are on the loose in search of a moose with a tent riding on a maids back...........STOP THE INSANITY!!!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

GothicCandle said:


> a while back, someone here posted about their glass door mysteriously breaking. Perhaps i have borrowed your ghost, My mom called me into the living room today and asked if I hit the door with a prop because the door has a long crack. no idea how it got there since I was very careful when carrying my props in and out this week.


Depending on how tight the glass was in the frame of the door, just letting the door slam shut can cause a crack or break the glass. The older the glass is the more likely this will happen. Chipmunks throwing stones is another possibility.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, more likely Morbid Mike's garden gnome minions did it. Little skeeziks


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i hate when the family falls apart like this. I'm seeing my aunt in a whole new light...and I don't like what i'm seeing


----------



## Draik41895

...girlfriend....


----------



## Zurgh

DA 27, the library ROCKS! (they even let ME & the Goons check out BOOKS & other media), hope you chose well...

To all others... My big Sis has the family Unicycle & I used to be able to ride one... Now I patrol the landscape in a real (imaginary) Tank (my undersized, home-built, stunt-bike), In search of the magick platypus who stole the family artifact... I think it was called... "Marbles?"

Actually, all I know is I'm getting ill...(Not mentally, still there, thank you), & this weekend looks to be filled with labors of love... to wit, I may not remember, due to meds & fever... 

Also, why do the zombies keep bitting me? I am SO not bold & delicious to them...


----------



## Goblin

SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: Helen Hunt has found a billfold with $1000.00 cash in it 
but no identification in it. If you have lost such a billfold you can go to Helen Hunt for it.


----------



## Zurgh

Hi, Goblin.... Wanna play?


----------



## Zurgh

Am I that scary? Or can every one sleep so well? I am so not doing my job, If anyone can sleep... Some times I am Nice'Nice... No Radon or snake-oil (except in trace amounts) & no mentally disturbing pics or videos... Or so I claim... Ooops, I think I may lie...oh, it's Friday! Bye, Bye! The Board is yours, gobbie! I'm off to step into that odd gateway... see-ya? Yes!


----------



## Goblin

Zurgh said:


> Hi, Goblin.... Wanna play?


Sure. I'll be around till 5 am. Watching Frankenstein meets the Wolfman.


----------



## Zurgh

Cool, I'll be 'round till the meds & biology agree on sleep... Yet the glands play pong with the the meds... so it is AWAKE...SO SLEEPY...AWAKE...ETC... Rampant adrenaline can suck... Make a super-solder, they said... Oh, 5am, what time-zone?


----------



## Goblin

Eastern.


----------



## Zurgh

I cannot explain... My logical brain is wasted by the meds... My body is quite like my body, too... Explain how (in simple math terms) how many Hrs it is between Eastern & Pacific time.... Me R Ponfused & junk (& yet I answer this question to my wife, like twice a month... Told 'ya the meds made mr' mind mush...) Ooooh, a destraction!


----------



## Goblin

I am three hours ahead of you. 5 am here is 2 am there.


----------



## Zurgh

Thanks, Goblin & good night to you & good morning to everyone else! I'm off in search of meat... Mmmmm, meat! Then, to bed...Mmmmmm Bed! Meat in bed? Ooooh, heaven!


----------



## Goblin

Goodnight and good morning Zurgh and anyone else.


----------



## Vlad

Ugh, getting out of bed on Sat. morning............ Time to go meet the contractor so he can rip out the new sidewalk he just poured so he can try again. This is why we're not allowed to carry firearms.


----------



## morbidmike

well halloween city opened so me and the wifey went down there yesterday and when we got there there was a big goon (person) standing by the door I pulled the handel and it was locked he unlocked the door and said were closed I said DAMMIT!!!! I should have pulled out the ole (DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?????) not that it would have worked but I have always wanted to do that......Well any way we will go today on the way to rent movies on a crappy rainy nasty day.....that is all END TRANSMISSION


----------



## morbidmike

Vlad just hit the main dude with a shovel and the cement truck will do the rest I mean come on you live in New Jersey thats ah how ya do's it ah round dher < must use strong Jersey dialect to read this


----------



## debbie5

I have too much to do...so I think I will just sit here and think about how overwhelemed I am. 

Nah...I better at least go out to the garage and try to organize some of it for the Garage Sale From Hell. But the recliner is so comfy and warrrrrmmmmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## morbidmike

never do today what you can put off till tomorrow !!!!! unless it involves prop building


----------



## fick209

What a great afternoon!!! Thanks IMU, Piratelady, Spooky1 & Roxyblue!!!


----------



## morbidmike

I cant wait to see pics I bet the pirate is 2ft taller than you Fick LOL


----------



## Spooky1

It was great meeting up with Fick, IMU and Pirate Lady today. Thanks for the cookout IMU & Pirate Lady!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The pirate was only one foot taller than Fick


----------



## Zurgh

Either it was a short lived (12hr?) cold/flu... Or the snake oil worked. Never been so down & out, then back & up so quickly.


----------



## Evil Queen

It was the darned humidity.


----------



## debbie5

Started putting up the whole yard haunt (last year, we only put up 1/2). I forgot how much time & work it is! My man was wondering if we are starting too early...but I drove past a house that has EVERYTHING already up & lit. So, I guess I'm not too early. He kept saying all year how he wasn't gonna do 'Ween anymore (it's too hard on his back), but he was fixing broken props and putting things out... 

I swear, if he meddles with my lighting this year, I may get arrested...I'm putting up a sign facing the house that sez "If it is plugged in, please do not touch or move it". He's a complusive light mover.


----------



## debbie5

I'm listening to a lot of music lately to keep me motivated while I work my hiney off putting up props ...I now have daily ear worms. I'vebeen singing this, loudly, on my front lawn, a capella..my neighbors must think I'm nuts. Or THEY KNOW I AM. I guess I better burn some CD's. Hey, it's sung in my range...


----------



## Spooky1

fick209 said:


> What a great afternoon!!! Thanks IMU, Piratelady, Spooky1 & Roxyblue!!!


Willow sends her thanks to Fick for the squeaky gift.


----------



## Draik41895

Draik41895 said:


> ...girlfriend....


...I has one...


----------



## Goblin

It's six weeks till Halloween!


----------



## fick209

Here I sit in BWI airport playing with my new little snake in a box


----------



## Evil Queen

Draik41895 said:


> ...I has one...


Congrats Draik!


----------



## Draik41895

Thank you


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Draik, hope she's a Halloween fan too.

Fick, hope you had an uneventful drive to the airport.


----------



## PirateLady

Bet Fick brings maps and google directions from now on wherever she goes


----------



## RoxyBlue

I bet Fick becomes a snake wrangler after practicing getting desensitized with the little snake toy:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

fick209 said:


> Here I sit in BWI airport playing with my new little snake in a box


Snakes on a plane II. 
I hope airport security didn't take it away. Snakes can be dangerous. :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Holy CRAP...I was in Menards this evening...they have 1/2 of their Christmas stuff on the shelves!!!


----------



## morbidmike

it dont take long these days just push the years along as fast as possible


----------



## debbie5

It must be getting close to Halloween...this weekend, we ate pizza, sandwiches, chicken patties and Stouffers Grandma's Chicken Rice Bake....NOTHING homemade.
Pass me the multi-vitamins, please. But we did spend the entire day outside & got LOTS of exercise, walking the 150 foot driveway a million times, from the garage to the front lawn. I never cease to be amazed how my kids are willing to do really hard work to pull this whole display off. And I'm no where near to even STARTED yet. I still have MORE stuff to repair! Went through a whole tool box drawer full of nails fixing up the wooden cemetery fence. I no longer have to paint it to make it look like a old rotted fence...now it IS an old rotted fence! It looks great, though.


----------



## debbie5

I TOTALLY forgot I wanted to make a bunarakoo for this year! ARGH!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i have mixed feelings tonight. 

my aunt moved out while I was at my sisters....and she took all but two tables with her. Its a damn good thing all the small props were finished. (that was sarcasm). 

the other part of me is damn glad she's gone. I don't have to put up with her anymore. Still it would have been nice if she could have left me with at least one cheap table so I could have somewhere to work on props and eat on.


----------



## Goblin

Too all you poor souls who are starting out another work week, I have only one to say to you........Have fun!


----------



## PirateLady

Just wanted to say we had a wonderful weekend getting to meet our forum friends Fick, Spooky1 and Roxy and looking forward to meeting many more.


----------



## The Creepster

Why commit random acts of kindness when its much more fulfilling to randomly trip or knock over unsuspecting individuals....Life is short, embrace your true nature.


----------



## debbie5

Creep..what the hell?? Do you post & RUN!? I always miss you.....


----------



## The Creepster

debbie5 said:


> Creep..what the hell?? Do you post & RUN!? I always miss you.....


You never look under your bed do you?


----------



## Death's Door

Had fun on Saturday with at Pokeno. As I said I would do on my post on Friday - that was exactly what I did!! I took their money - heheheheh. I even had them hold my winnings so they could feel how heavy laden with dimes it was! Because of schedule conflicts (not on my part), we are having the Halloween Pokeno Party at my house (of course) on Oct. 16th. Well, instead of chillin' out yesterday basking in the afterglow of my winning victory and remembering the awesome night out with the ladies, I was in the basement getting the boxes out and putting up the curtains, setting up the pantry, and getting hostess gifts. Damn, it was hot yesterday too. I will be setting up Spooky Town this week and probably doing the ribbon-cutting ceremony on Sunday. No pressure - no pressure at all!!! :googly::googly::googly:


----------



## Spooky1

The Creepster said:


> You never look under your bed do you?


Our dog sleeps under the bed so you'd have to fight her for the space if you plan on taking up residence.


----------



## RoxyBlue

PirateLady said:


> Just wanted to say we had a wonderful weekend getting to meet our forum friends Fick, Spooky1 and Roxy and looking forward to meeting many more.


We had a great time seeing you guys again, meeting Fick and friend, and cutting up in the driveway so all your neighbors will now wonder what kind of poeple you hang out with



The Creepster said:


> Why commit random acts of kindness when its much more fulfilling to randomly trip or knock over unsuspecting individuals....Life is short, embrace your true nature.


You're not fooling anyone, you know, you big teddy bear:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

"One Love" I say...as long as I get some good chew toy time all is right with the world


----------



## Hauntiholik

September 20th is...

* National Punch Day - a day to celebrate however you feel. Some ideas are to make and serve punch for a special, tasty beverage, or use the tool for a neat project. And of course, there's always handing out a few good licks to your best buds!

* National Women Road Warrior Day - a day to honor any woman that juggles all the areas of her life and keeps everything running smoothly. Women Road Warriors are masters at scheduling, expert travelers, and are organized they can meet the deadline at work and still keep the family on schedule even if they are hundreds of mile apart.


----------



## debbie5

Ohhhh..that reminds me too much of that X Files episode where they kept the momma under the bed....

I wonder if I could hit a Blucky with some fluro spray paint and glue/sew the bones to a black outfit and make a bunarakoo dancing skelly?? Hmm.sounds quick & easy.

HEY! If you are buying bluckies, watch out- I found a LOT of them ( like, the whole batch) at Party City were made wrong and the heels were paper thin and smooshy. $25 EACH! YIKES!


----------



## fick209

PirateLady said:


> Bet Fick brings maps and google directions from now on wherever she goes


Yup, I will The map was a lot more helpful than that dang GPS. As we were driving directly under the sign for BWI, our GPS announced impossible route, turn around at next available opportunity. I unplugged the damn thing and kept on driving.


----------



## debbie5

I love my google maps....but I need map AND directions, not just directions. Now if I could only see the street names at night..damn night vision!


----------



## scareme

Yeah! I finally finished reading the last 50 pages of posts. It only took a week. Every few pages someone would post about how they should be working on props, and I'd feel guilty, and stop reading and work on a prop. Now on to finish the post in the rest of the fields. I might be caught up by Christmas.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> I love my google maps....but I need map AND directions, not just directions. Now if I could only see the street names at night..damn night vision!


I used google directions to get to Spideranne's house last MnT, and I was lost for an hour. I missed a whole hour of MnT. I was so mad. Next time I bring a map, and Anne's phone number.


----------



## The Creepster

I just got a new promotion I am now the Continental V.P. of Google map.....cause I have done such a good job with telling people how to get to where they are going.
Now where is that road map I got at the gas station I am sure glad I know how to read these.....


----------



## scareme

Creep, If you're the one responsible for me getting lost going to Spideranne's, you deserve a big spanking. Now drop pants and touch the floor!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Another perfect Halloween night, just a little cool and NO wind. 
By the time Halloween gets here there won't be any of these nights left.


----------



## The Creepster

scareme said:


> Creep, If you're the one responsible for me getting lost going to Spideranne's, you deserve a big spanking. Now drop pants and touch the floor!


Ok but I thought you were a "married" women:googly:

On a side note..... put up 485 lbs on the bench today:googly: WOOF! Thinking I might get my 500 Lbs goal before the years end.....The ol lady says I am like hugging a mountain made of marble....cold and solid and to please not squeeze so hard cause shes sees stars afterward....Its good being Creepster


----------



## morbidmike

I like turtles ............turtles are shiny and wet ............I like turtles...........run turtle run


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> I like turtles ............turtles are shiny and wet ............I like turtles...........run turtle run


Are you stalking Melissa now?


----------



## Hauntiholik

A few props in "almost done" status. Need to actually finish something before I start on the next thing.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Great to have you back scareme! 

Creepster, because of your posts i now know waaay to much about you! TMI!

I now have almost all of my table props completed. I found some wood and are planning to start on those tomorrow. 

Things are going along just wonderfully!


----------



## Goblin

Today is the last of summer.


----------



## morbidmike

Hauntiholik said:


> A few props in "almost done" status. Need to actually finish something before I start on the next thing.


no dont do that stress is good and healthy I LIKE STRESS ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

It would be VERY cool to make something like this , only BIGGER and stiff so it would be able to stand in a window, or on a porch...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

YOu never know Bill, you never know!


Bone Dancer said:


> Another perfect Halloween night, just a little cool and NO wind.
> By the time Halloween gets here there won't be any of these nights left.


----------



## Hauntiholik

September 21st is....
* International Peace Day
* International Banana Festival 
* Miniature Golf Day 
* World Gratitude Day


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

well, this is what my little girl will wear this year:


----------



## scareme

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> well, this is what my little girl will wear this year:


OOOhhhh, to cute!


----------



## RoxyBlue

So, Jeff, if your daughter is going to be dressed like a caterpillar, are you going to be dressed as a giant moth?


She will be totally adorable in that costume.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> So, Jeff, if your daughter is going to be dressed like a caterpillar, are you going to be dressed as a giant moth?
> 
> She will be totally adorable in that costume.


now that would be a sight to see. that would make a cute picture to hang on the wall.


----------



## GothicCandle

oh debbie that is sooo cool!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

it's tricky to rock around that's right on time it's tricky tricky tricky.......BLEEEE DAT!!!!


----------



## debbie5

its the same concept I'm using to make eyeballs in the window that follow you- you paint eyes on the inside of a bowl (Im using a hippity hop as a mold & making them out of mache, cuz I dont wanna spend $20 on two big bowls that aren't realy big enough anyway). The convex curve makes it look like they are following you. I was gonna post a link to that as well, but I'm afraid I may get spanked for too many links. 

The guy used to have a link to a downloadable dragon pic so you could make your own one of these..it might still be there.


----------



## debbie5

It must be September. I'm exhausted. I need Dial A Haunter to spray paint for me...LOL. And I still have 30 more feet of pickets to repair! I feel as old as Creepster!


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> oh debbie that is sooo cool!!!!





debbie5 said:


> The guy used to have a link to a downloadable dragon pic so you could make your own one of these..it might still be there.


Here's the link to his web site and he provides a download link to the pattern for the paper cutout. I have one of these dragons sitting on top of my file cabinet at work. It really is a delightful illusion

http://www.grand-illusions.com/opticalillusions/dragon_illusion/


----------



## Zurgh

Actual pre-dinner conversation from tonight...:googly:

Goon #2: Whats that?

Me: Shepherds pye

Goon #2: Whats it made with?

Wife: Shepherds...


----------



## GothicCandle

Zurgh said:


> Actual pre-dinner conversation from tonight...:googly:
> 
> Goon #2: Whats that?
> 
> Me: Shepherds pye
> 
> Goon #2: Whats it made with?
> 
> Wife: Shepherds...


I think it's grocer, it's green.


----------



## morbidmike

today is a great day to do things that should be done during the day


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ahhhh....hmmmmm......this is too logical for you...especially in the morning sweet cheeks! 


morbid mike said:


> today is a great day to do things that should be done during the day


----------



## Hauntiholik

September 22nd is....
* Elephant Appreciation Day
* Hobbit Day
* Dear Diary Day 
* Business Women's Day
* National White Chocolate Day
* World Carfree Day 
* Autumnal Equinox


----------



## The Creepster

No one ever suspects that pride shows your weakness to your enemies....Fix-a-flat is great on crackers. I add a little personal touch by glazing a nice pickle....enjoy


----------



## Dark Star

Fix-a-Flat goes right to your hips Creep you should know that!


----------



## The Creepster

Dark Star said:


> Fix-a-Flat goes right to your hips Creep you should know that!


Ohhhh that would explain why I am no longer leaking from my hips......Now if I can only figure out why the clock is telling me to go buy a BowFlex


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you'd probably break a BowFlex on the first try, oh Man of Muscle and Super Strength


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> I think you'd probably break a BowFlex on the first try, oh Man of Muscle and Super Strength


I am not allowed to play in 24 hour fitness anymore.....there was some unpleasantness...with me ....and a weight machine YOU SHOULD SEE ME BOWL! You, Spooky, and I should go BOWLING!


----------



## Dark Star

Bowling... now that is a true test of a man endurance....and patience...


----------



## The Creepster

Dark Star said:


> Bowling... now that is a true test of a man endurance....and patience...


Ohhhh I just like THROWING weighted objects....and see how many times I can get away with not touching the lane with the ball:googly: before the manager comes over and asked me to please go into the bar and partake of refreshments cause hes buying


----------



## morbidmike

well I guess I found a job ...A handy man at a home improvement company ...I think it will be fun I like home improvements and I have alot of knowledge in all aspects of carpentry,electrical,plumbing,and block and cement work......plus there starting out at 20 bucks an hour WOOT!!!!!!! tomorrow I have to tell the guy I'll take the job....but I kinda like not having a schedule and now I loose my title as the international man of leisure


----------



## Devils Chariot

morbid mike said:


> well I guess I found a job ...A handy man at a home improvement company ...I think it will be fun I like home improvements and I have alot of knowledge in all aspects of carpentry,electrical,plumbing,and block and cement work......plus there starting out at 20 bucks an hour WOOT!!!!!!! tomorrow I have to tell the guy I'll take the job....but I kinda like not having a schedule and now I loose my title as the international man of leisure


I'm sorry you found job mike. I can hear the graveyard sighing.


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> well I guess I found a job ...A handy man at a home improvement company ...I think it will be fun I like home improvements and I have alot of knowledge in all aspects of carpentry,electrical,plumbing,and block and cement work......plus there starting out at 20 bucks an hour WOOT!!!!!!! tomorrow I have to tell the guy I'll take the job....but I kinda like not having a schedule and now I loose my title as the international man of leisure


Congrats on the job, Mike. Look at it this way. You put your leisure time to good use and got lots of prop work done. Hope you told your future employer that Halloween is a religious holiday for you and you'll always need to take the day off.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Mike, last will be mine once again! Muahahahaha!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats on finding gainful employment, Mike! Now try to stay out of trouble


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Congrats on finding gainful employment, Mike! Now try to stay out of trouble


Not going to happen.
Congrats Mike


----------



## randomr8

What did we learn in my house today? When we find something wrong in the house, oh say like the basement ceiling leaking, we call daddy right then and not got to school after putting a bucket out to catch the leaks. I am greatful for the bucket though.


----------



## morbidmike

I cant stay outta trouble but I will be working by my self so trouble should be harder to find


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> .....I will be working by my self so trouble should be harder to find


As long as we don't hear "hey, watch this.....hold my beer."


----------



## scareme

Congrats Mike. I knew with all you talent you wouldn't be home long. But now won't your couch get lonely?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Good going Mike. Sooooo will they let you build props at work?


----------



## The Creepster

Ken tried to kill me with a forklift....I wish I had that forklift now....WATCH OUT its a Mitsubishi MONTERO!!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

Bone Dancer said:


> Good going Mike. Sooooo will they let you build props at work?


what they dont know wont hurt them LOL plus doing remodeling work I get dibbs on all kinds of scrap wood and various things


----------



## Evil Queen

The Creepster said:


> Ken tried to kill me with a forklift....I wish I had that forklift now....WATCH OUT its a Mitsubishi MONTERO!!!!!!


Are you playing Barbie dress up again?


----------



## The Creepster

Evil Queen said:


> Are you playing Barbie dress up again?


Yes.....yes I am....now only if my wish will come true of being able to drive her pink corvette....Nah scratch that I would trade in a corvette for a Chevette...way better, especially when I build a small block stroker for it


----------



## Evil Queen

You wouldn't want her 747?


----------



## The Creepster

Well I did not know she got one of those....get it in the divorce? Man I would abuse a plane like no other


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope she bought it with her stripper tips.


----------



## The Creepster

Being that I am her agent you would think I would be on top of these things....


----------



## Bone Dancer

morbid mike said:


> what they dont know wont hurt them LOL plus doing remodeling work I get dibbs on all kinds of scrap wood and various things


"O darn, I just scraped out that case of paint and that whole pile of lumber"

just kidding Mike, still its nice to have perks. Keep an eye out for Shiatsu massagers that may have a scrach or dent.


----------



## Zurgh

You do know who Barbie has been hanging out with, lately...


----------



## Goblin

She had a falling out with the Power Rangers?


----------



## morbidmike

I heard on the news that the prices on coffee at Starbuck's is going up especially on the large more labor intensive drinks LOL I see how fast they can make a coffee and I just dont see anything labor intensive ....


----------



## Hauntiholik

September 23rs is....
* Dogs in Politics Day or Checkers Day - On this day in 1952 Richard Nixon gave a speech to assure the public that he had not received illegal campaign contributions for personal use. However one "gift" he received was a dog that his daughters named Checkers. He said they would be keeping the dog.

The speech became known as as the "Checkers speech." 

* Marie Callender's Great American Pot Pie Day 
* National Falls Prevention Awareness Day


----------



## Spooky1

The Creepster said:


> Ken tried to kill me with a forklift....I wish I had that forklift now....WATCH OUT its a Mitsubishi MONTERO!!!!!!


Is it this Ken ccccccccommminng to kkkkkkiiillll yyyyyouuu?


----------



## debbie5

I'm feeling very lazy today. I don't even wanna take a shower. Bleh. Just BLEH.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> I'm feeling very lazy today. I don't even wanna take a shower. Bleh. Just BLEH.


Lazy is okay, just stay down wind of us until you take your shower.


----------



## The Creepster

Spooky1 said:


> Is it this Ken ccccccccommminng to kkkkkkiiillll yyyyyouuu?


REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVENGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :googly:

Tonight is cards.......and you all are not invited.....cause there is only so much AWESOME that can occupy one space at the same time


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, where's Brak!?!?!


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's fall! I saw pumpkin ice cream and pumpkin spiced egg nog at the grocery store last night.
Oh, and somebody bought all of white cheese cloth at Target. Must have been a haunter.


----------



## Bone Dancer

A lack of black Rit dye is another sign of haunters in the area.


----------



## scareme

I got 10 lbs. of beef netting from Trenton Mills today. Soon, hubby won't recognize the house. (I don't know why he blames me for his grey hair)


----------



## Death's Door

Happy first day of autumn - here in NJ it's 84 degrees. It needs to be cooler. Damn, Friday is suppose to be 93 degrees. Damn. Thank goodness the air conditioners are still in the windows. I am having baked pork chops, rice-a-roni, roasted butternut squash, mushrooms, and potatoes, along with homemade applesauce. It's my way of celebrating autumn.


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, where's Brak!?!?!


Brak and Thundercleese were making a beer run...but as usual Brak started talking smack and well you know how Thundercleese can be....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Brak rules!


Went to put gas in the car, flipped open the door to open the gas cap, and three stink bugs came running out. After I got done, two more came out as soon as I removed the gas nozzle. Then when I went to get back in the car, found one more sitting on the front seat. It's possible he was thinking of taking a joy ride with his buddies, but his joy was short-lived.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Goblin said:


> She had a falling out with the Power Rangers?


As a huge fan of the power rangers, i take that as a huge insult. They are way more classier then that!



The Creepster said:


> Brak and Thundercleese were making a beer run...but as usual Brak started talking smack and well you know how Thundercleese can be....


That explains everything!


----------



## debbie5

Did you SIT on the stinkbugs!??

Hmm..that may explain that odor.....


----------



## debbie5

Hey- who's the guy who lives near me?? I can't remember your name...(cuz I'm 93 and senile). Rsvp. There was another guy who did a pro haunt near Albany- is he still here too?? Capital District NY haunters, please check in!


----------



## goneferal

Things have been really slow at work and I have been happily working my way through tombstone after tombstone, I just know the phone is gonna go off the hook and I'm gonna be screwed with finishing everything for my big haunt debut. Think of my workplace like being at the firehouse. Oh, and, yeah, some folks have WAY too much time on their hands. Just have fun out there haunters.


----------



## morbidmike

if we ever have a huge haunt forum meet and greet I want Da Weiner to cater it she is always making something that sounds good!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

debbie5 said:


> Hey- who's the guy who lives near me?? I can't remember your name...(cuz I'm 93 and senile). Rsvp. There was another guy who did a pro haunt near Albany- is he still here too?? Capital District NY haunters, please check in!


they all move when they found out you were to lazy to take a shower LMAO!!!


----------



## Death's Door

morbid mike said:


> if we ever have a huge haunt forum meet and greet I want Da Weiner to cater it she is always making something that sounds good!!!!!


I'm a foodie. That's why the Pokeno ladies will never give me up and love when I'm hosting the party.


----------



## debbie5

I took a shower, dammit! I just didn't WANT to....


----------



## RoxyBlue

September 24 is:

National Cherries Jubilee Day - all you need is a can of cherry pie filling, some cognac or brandy, and vanilla ice cream. And maybe a lit match

Native American Day


----------



## debbie5

I'm a native American!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Feeling weird. My hair hasn't been this short in 7 years.


----------



## The Creepster

Ever have that dream where you are running in a field while wearing water wings and a wet suit. Being chased by a giant taco throwing spatulas at you all to the open theme song to T.V.'s Land Of The Lost? Please do not sample the frosting, it is made of... MERCURY! You will die!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Someone forgot to take his meds this morning


----------



## Dark Star

If something is the highlight of you day....is there anywhere to go but down?


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Someone forgot to take his meds this morning


We have been over this its not that I forgot them...its....they won't take my prescription I wrote out on this empty box of crackers......FASCISTS...I am moving to Burma


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Feeling weird. My hair hasn't been this short in 7 years.


Are we talking pixie short, chin length short, or shoulder length short? And where's the head shot?


----------



## debbie5

Dark Star said:


> If something is the highlight of you day....is there anywhere to go but down?


As Dean Martin said, "I feel sorry for people who don't drink..cuz when they wake up in the morning, they know that that's as good as they are gonna feel ALL DAY..."


----------



## Devils Chariot

Tonight I drink beers aplenty and get chased by freddy kreuger! What are you guys doing tonight?


----------



## debbie5

Apple picking then maybe a bonfire?? Dunno....


----------



## morbidmike

here I am unattended again this could be bad I have matches and scissors at my disposal


----------



## Spooky1

Devils Chariot said:


> Tonight I drink beers aplenty and get chased by freddy kreuger! What are you guys doing tonight?


Going out to dinner with Roxy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

what a day!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Going out to dinner with Roxy.


My honey is so good to me

Wait a sec - isn't it my turn to pay?


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> My honey is so good to me
> 
> Wait a sec - isn't it my turn to pay?


No wonder Spooky1 is happy. I bet he wants you to put out too!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Da Weiner said:


> No wonder Spooky1 is happy. I bet he wants you to put out too!!!


Well, I do think it's my night to put out the trash, too:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I actually finished to FM transmitters...I might be getting good at this??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I had sooo much funny testing these transmitters that I'm going to keep one.
I'm thinking that we'll have to have a few bonfires in the woods and run all those wav files with the cool ghost stories that I ran of the site a few years ago.
How fun will that be.
I still think I should do some thunder and lighting out there too.....mind is running ...... think the Halloween bug is getting worse...?


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Are we talking pixie short, chin length short, or shoulder length short? And where's the head shot?


I had about 9 inches cut off so it's shoulder length now.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Devils Chariot said:


> What are you guys doing tonight?


Getting a car prepped for racing at Bandimere tonight.


----------



## debbie5

No apples..no bonfire...gonna do that tomorrow night with family coming in from out of town. I watched Pirates of the Caribbean (2nd movie)...I forgot how great the set decorating is in the movie!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dinner was excellent - I had pesto chicken penne and Spooky1 had rack of lamb. We also brought home two scones and a loaf of seven grain bread for afters


----------



## Zurgh

So tired... and yet I hear the music... and I MUST DANCE!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh said:


> So tired... and yet I hear the music... and I MUST DANCE!


Here you go:


----------



## morbidmike

the halloween display bug is biting my arse I want to set up but we have too much wind right now time to put the hearse together may be sunday aft church gotta give thanx for the new jobbie!!!!!


----------



## scareme

Devils Chariot said:


> Tonight I drink beers aplenty and get chased by freddy kreuger! What are you guys doing tonight?


Supernatural season premiere tonight. Sam comes back from hell. I had a sister that did that once. Then working on my spiders.


----------



## debbie5

Shame on you Roxy..for posting ANYTHING by Rick Dees..(Disgorilla is gonna be next.."Disgorilla..lady killah...knows how to thrilla.." ).


----------



## Zurgh

Sing it, debbie5!


----------



## debbie5

Aww..and I just gave away my genuine, 1977 spaghetti-strapped, disco, wrap dress just a while ago! Fuschia pink leotard fabric...mmeeoowrrr..LOL.


----------



## Zurgh

Aw snap... now what ever will I wear?


----------



## GothicCandle

Apparently writing my name on my drink does not save it from being drunk.


----------



## morbidmike

gotta wire a pole barn today and not looking forward to it !!!! I wanna stay home with the wife and watch movies and work on last minute prop details


----------



## debbie5

My family is Polish, and we don't make them live in the barn..anymore. Na zdrowie!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Bruiser got a sibling last night. Never housebroke a puppy before. next time i keep my mouth shut.


----------



## debbie5

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Bruiser got a sibling last night. Never housebroke a puppy before. next time i keep my mouth shut.


BWAH-Hahhahaaha! PUPPIES! take him out every 2 hours...say "go pee"..when he goes, immediately give him a biscuit. Soon, he will learn to pee on command, a useful trick when it's pouring rain.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

its a she. her name is Delilah. and its another chihuahua. she's got the markings of a doberman


----------



## Evil Queen

Like this?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yeah, a little. but she's smaller and has two moles on her forehead that look like tiny horns. ill post pics later today


----------



## autumnghost

Sad today. Yesterday we lost our beloved labrador who was with us for 12 years. Constant companion, family clown and all around good soul. You're missed already.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry for the loss of your fur baby autumnghost.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Very sad indeed. I had to put my cat down this year as well 


autumnghost said:


> Sad today. Yesterday we lost our beloved labrador who was with us for 12 years. Constant companion, family clown and all around good soul. You're missed already.


----------



## Hauntiholik

September 25th is....
* National Comic Book Day
* National One-Hit Wonder Day
* Everybody's Day
* Fish Amnesty Day
* Armed Forces Day
* National Day Out
* National Take-Back Day
* National Public Lands Day
* National Hunting and Fishing Day
* National Day of Remembrance for Murder Victims


----------



## Dark Angel 27

autumnghost said:


> Sad today. Yesterday we lost our beloved labrador who was with us for 12 years. Constant companion, family clown and all around good soul. You're missed already.


my condolances. *virtual hug*


----------



## Draik41895

soo...I cant be bothered to explain lots right now, but my dragons got bugs in it, I thought the were air bubbles in the paint, but they're holes from bugs. Is there any way to fix it?how does I get rid of bugs?!


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry to hear about the passing of you lab, ghost.


----------



## debbie5

Well, Draik...all I can think of is to put it in the oven on low..like 200/250 degrees or in the freezer...neither of which I would let you do. BUGS IN THE OVEN- GROSS. 
LOL. 

I dunno- maybe the bugs would stay **in** the paper mache & just roast/die...?? You could certainly wrap it in a garbage bag & shove it in the freezer for a few days & see if they croak. DRAGON COOTIES!


----------



## Spooky1

draik41895 said:


> soo...i cant be bothered to explain lots right now, but my dragons got bugs in it, i thought the were air bubbles in the paint, but they're holes from bugs. Is there any way to fix it?how does i get rid of bugs?!


raid!


----------



## Draik41895

Spooky1 said:


> raid!


really? the thought never occurred to me...


----------



## debbie5

Umm..Raid is a yucky chemical...I wouldn't want to touch/keep anything with Raid on it. (slapping spooky1)


----------



## morbidmike

RAID is good bugs are bad and must die!!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I agree with spooky, Raid. Also after spraying place the prop in a plastic bag or wrap with that cheapo plastic drop cloth to hold the Raid in and give it a longer kill time. Air the props out really well in the open air afterwords Like maybe a day or two.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> soo...I cant be bothered to explain lots right now, but my dragons got bugs in it, I thought the were air bubbles in the paint, but they're holes from bugs. Is there any way to fix it?how does I get rid of bugs?!


If they still made those Shell No-Pest Strips, you could put your dragon in a large bag with one strip, seal it up, and let it sit for a few days. Barring that, instead of spraying your dragon directly and having to deal with pesticide residue afterwards, try spraying the Raid on a paper towel, and then seal it in a bag with the dragon. As BD noted, you'll want to air your dragon out well after treatment. Do this outside so your mom won't disown you.

Let us know if this works, too, because other folks here have had problems with bugs attacking papier mache products.


----------



## Spooky1

Looking at the MSDS (Material Safety Data Sheet) for Raid, the biggest hazard is inhalation. There is minimal risk from skin contact. I'd still minimize touching something after spraying with Raid. If you use the Raid (or another bug spray) I'd use a very light spraying.


----------



## debbie5

Draik never had cootie problems 'til he got a girlfriend...

LOL.


----------



## Draik41895

nice conclusion debbie, thanks...

i think ill get to work on this in the morning, and let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Spooky1

I really must have something better to do than be watching Sharktopus on SyFy.


----------



## Draik41895

you could be telling me its on!


----------



## debbie5

Draik, you can use this...it's totally environmentally safe and has been in use for decades. I'm so sorry I forgot to mention it to you earlier:
http://www.supercooltoystore.com/game-guides/how-to-make-a-cootie-catcher


----------



## debbie5

Why can I STILL buy Aqua Net, a product that's not that great yet has been around for decades, but the minute I discover some great perfume or hair care product, it's discontinued?? CURSES! foiled again!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

depending on the bug, a mixture of Murphy's oil soap (or any household dish soap) and water sprayed on to the bugs should work. Very safe to use.


Draik41895 said:


> soo...I cant be bothered to explain lots right now, but my dragons got bugs in it, I thought the were air bubbles in the paint, but they're holes from bugs. Is there any way to fix it?how does I get rid of bugs?!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Not sure but maybe mothballs could be used when you store the props. Drop a few in the box that you store the prop in and maybe place in a large plastic bag.


----------



## RoxyBlue

September 26 is:

International Rabbit Day - Worldwide, rabbits are the third most popular pet, behind dogs and cats.

Johnny Appleseed Day - John Chapman (aka Johnny Appleseed) was born on September 26, 1774. 
He was a nurseryman who started out planting trees in western New York and Pennsylvania.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> September 26 is:
> 
> International Rabbit Day - Worldwide, rabbits are the third most popular pet, behind dogs and cats.


This will only lead to giant mutant bunnies taking over the world!


----------



## morbidmike

there is a guy on the science channel that used math to predict when we will have voice contact with aliens I guess I should have payed more attention in high school math class


----------



## GothicCandle

My birthday was earlier this month, the 3rd, so I wasn't expecting any gifts now. Surprised to see my uncle and his wife come early this morning with quite a large box. I opened it to discover a huge, it's gotta be 6ft! centipede monster/alien type prop, never seen one like it! It's got lights in it to make some parts look iridescent/poisonous and he is quite a scary looking guy! I set him up in the back yard. He's orange, green, and purple but not neon and looks real(if a 6ft centipede can look real) Looks like something that might be used in a sci-fi movie like star trek/wars. My uncle said he got a really good deal on it, I said it must have cost 400$ but he wouldn't tell me. Then I woke up. Oh if only this hadn't been a dream.


----------



## Spooky1

Nothing like working on couple tombstones while watching football (woot the Ravens won). The only bad thing is I have a miserable headache.  Maybe i need another Bloody Mary.


----------



## debbie5

WHO IS THIS **MARY***!!?? Cheater...


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

"Pumpkins and cornstalks and candy and black cats;

goblins and ghoulies and witches in peaked hats;

black bats that fly with the moon on their wings, these are a few of my favorite things..."

"Spiders and tombstones and tricking and treating;

picking of apples and, of course, the eating;

the crispness of Autumn and all that it brings, these are a few of my favorite things..."

"When the sun sets, when the wolf howls, when i'm going mad; I simply remember my favorite things and then enjoy being BAD..."

"Broomsticks and hearses make fine transportation;

or one might try a good strong incantation;

wearing the garb of a zombie or king, Halloween is my absolute FAVORITE thiiiiiing!"


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## morbidmike

can we get Judy Garlad to sing that???


----------



## scareme

I just knew you were a Judy Gardland fan, Mike.


----------



## debbie5

hAAHHAHAHhhahahha! zing!


----------



## Draik41895

well, Vibria's now out there singing in the raid.I think ill let her chill until wednesday, What say you all?


----------



## Goblin

It's pouring rain and it's 60 degrees......looks like Autumn finally made it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> well, Vibria's now out there singing in the raid.I think ill let her chill until wednesday, What say you all?


"I'm singing in the Raid, I'm singing in the Raid, what a glorious feeling, I'm bug-free again!"

:googly::jol:

Yep, give her a couple days, then see if anything is moving.


----------



## Hauntiholik

September 27th is....
* Crush a Can Day - be green and recycle those cans today.

* World Tourism Day

* Family Day - A Day to Eat Dinner with Your Children. I said eat dinner with them not eat them for dinner.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ah the coolness of the air this morning! *deep breath* i love autumn weather!

this is the 3rd day of housebreaking my new puppy delilah. its going good an haven't had any accidents in the house. *knock on wood* she's really getting used to the back yard as i take her out there as often as i can.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Have you seen the ghost of john.....long white bones and the rest all gone.....ooooo ...ohhooohh wouldn't it be chilly with no skin onnnn...?


----------



## Spooklights

FE, are you celebrating Family Day by singing to your kids, or are you serenading the whole Forum? (Haven't heard that song for awhile)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol....I've been palying it on my PC for Joe, along with other old albums (just for me)


Spooklights said:


> FE, are you celebrating Family Day by singing to your kids, or are you serenading the whole Forum? (Haven't heard that song for awhile)


----------



## Death's Door

Had a busy but fun weekend. Hubby's gun club had a Ladie's Day on Saturday where the member's wives or girlfriends could participate in the club's activities from 10 am - 1 pm. I learned how to shoot a rifle, a ruger, and magnum 44 (Most powerful handgun and can blow your head clean off) - did very well in hitting the targets. Also shot archery and learned fly fishing (While practicing my cast, I caught two sunnies!). After that, we had lunch and cocktails at the clubhouse. It was a fun day!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Have you seen the ghost of john.....long white bones and the rest all gone.....ooooo ...ohhooohh wouldn't it be chilly with no skin onnnn...?


I've never heard that before. You got the rest of it, or is that all of it?

Made good progress on the props today. Need more paint and brushes so its off to the store tomorrow morning.


----------



## scareme

Sounds like fun. I've shot a ruger at a target and did pretty well. But I'm afraid to touch the 22 in the closet in case I hurt someone. And I even know it's not loaded. But I've heard it's the guns that are "unloaded" that hurt someone. I don't mind fishing, as long as hubby baits the hook, takes the fish off, and cleans it. The sitting and holding the pole is the part I'm really good at.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

my dad owns several firearms. on father's day this year, my dad and the sibs and i went to the fireing range up in pentwater MI. i'm a pretty good shot. the only thing i didn't try was the semi automatic. my dad forgot the keys to the safety lock. but we all had lots of fun.

I'm not too good at archery or fishing. but i do enjoy shooting the guns off


----------



## scareme

Anyone need some free rats for their Halloween display? I have two out at my bird feeder you can come and take home. You just have to catch them. Why do we allow squirrels and not rats at the feeders? I guess the big fluffy tail makes all the difference.


----------



## morbidmike

I want to shoot something but the neighbor wont stand still I never figured out the whole leading thing


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> I want to shoot something but the neighbor wont stand still I never figured out the whole leading thing


Duct tape!!!!! It works for my kids.


----------



## morbidmike

I like the way you think !!!!!!


----------



## PirateLady

Ok now we are confused. Our HOA has decided to have our tot on Sat nite. Sunday the community is suppose to shut down and not do tot. The town is having theirs on Sun. nite. So do we just have tot on two nites and be the only house awake on Sunday nite or just do it Sat. and take the props down on Sunday before the TOTs come out for the nite.... decisions decisions .....


----------



## The Creepster

Never cross one who has no limits to which they will go......Nor cross one with nothing to lose. I like being tested Oh and I will go with the fish please...I have a early day, long "to do" list.......


----------



## debbie5

Pirate- leave it up for Sunday!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

it was a looong day today. but at last its all over. my brother was supposed to cut the grass in the back yard...but had to stop cause the mower started smoking (it was white smoke). he knew to check the oil and check for any leaks. he did all this but it didn't stop the smoking.

anyone have any insight as to what might be wrong?


----------



## debbie5

It's a new mower/fogger combo??


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nope, just a lawnmower that we bought last year for the house i got a new puppy and you can barely see her head above the grass. its a jungle out there!


----------



## Goblin

Two whole days of heavy rain and 60 degree temperatures.


----------



## debbie5

Good morning, creatures.

Who's making breakfast ?? I'll have an egg over easy, homefries, bacon & wheat toast. And a big glass of milk, please.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol...sure thing!


debbie5 said:


> Good morning, creatures.
> 
> Who's making breakfast ?? I'll have an egg over easy, homefries, bacon & wheat toast. And a big glass of milk, please.


----------



## debbie5

I believe my demands are reasonable...that is, if you had anticipated my every desire, and had pre-made some potatos so you could start frying immediately....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ahhhh....hmmm...what? lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

September 28th is....
* Ask a Stupid Question Day
* Love Note Day
* Fish Tank Floorshow Night
* World Rabies Day
* National Good Neighbor Day


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

fire in the insert this morning...and the blower decided to work...cool!


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> Good morning, creatures.
> 
> Who's making breakfast ?? I'll have an egg over easy, homefries, bacon & wheat toast. And a big glass of milk, please.


Debbie, we had breakfast on the table waiting for you, but you never showed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The dog ate your breakfast, Debbie

Speaking of eating and drinking, it's challenging to drink coffee when half your face is numb from having a filling replaced at the dentist's office. Lucky for me I don't share my office space with anyone but the dog.


----------



## The Creepster

I love the sound of metal on bone....oh the smells of burning bits of what once was....into the VOID we all must go, smile and know NOTHING IS FOREVER.....

don't forget to hold the door for kindly old citizens, they are to be envied


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall I hold the door for you, Creep?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Make sure you check your local freecycle. I had to pass up a free trebuchet because I didn't have space for it. Pumpkin chunkin anyone?



RoxyBlue said:


> Shall I hold the door for you, Creep?


Dang Roxy. I'm older than he is.


----------



## debbie5

Lookie look look!
http://www.etsy.com/transaction/34375942

I LOVE his butt...


----------



## debbie5

Okay.. I am now in full steam production of shrunken heads. I am REALLY sick of carving apples. Maybe I need to kinda template them like Stoll did....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Lookie look look!
> http://www.etsy.com/transaction/34375942
> 
> I LOVE his butt...


......um...wow nice Debbie. Yeah, he definitely creeps me out!


----------



## morbidmike

I think green crayons taste the best the blue ones give me gas !!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

morbid mike said:


> I think green crayons taste the best the blue ones give me gas !!!!!


Yeah but the blue ones give your poop an interesting look! You should add a few more colors for the speckled or striped look.

Oh man, I need to leave work pronto - I've worked too hard today.


----------



## debbie5

And for the STRIPED look, like toothpaste, you have to...oh...nevermind...


----------



## morbidmike

finally I found some crows for my scarecrow they were at Michael's for 50% off they gotta make way for Christmas you know its only a little under 3 months away


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morbid mike said:


> I think green crayons taste the best the blue ones give me gas !!!!!





Da Weiner said:


> Yeah but the blue ones give your poop an interesting look! You should add a few more colors for the speckled or striped look.
> 
> Oh man, I need to leave work pronto - I've worked too hard today.


Gotta love all the nutcases on this site. yall never fail to make me crack up:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Dammit....thermostat on stove is screwy and all my shrunken heads got too hot and baked a bit...scorched on the tops of their heads. Oh well...hopefully the hair will hide it all, cuz I sure as heck am not throwing them away....


----------



## Zurgh

I'm afraid the carpet weasels may be consorting with the Oat Men... this always leads to trouble.


----------



## Bone Dancer

debbie5 said:


> Dammit....thermostat on stove is screwy and all my shrunken heads got too hot and baked a bit...scorched on the tops of their heads. Oh well...hopefully the hair will hide it all, cuz I sure as heck am not throwing them away....


Only in here would that be a problem


----------



## morbidmike

I see the flying purple people eater pooped on my porch again Now whos gonna clean this up???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Fry it in butter and have it for breakfast


morbid mike said:


> I see the flying purple people eater pooped on my porch again Now whos gonna clean this up???


----------



## morbidmike

its amazing that enough butter will make anything taste better !!!!! or wrap it in bacon too !!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The unusual thing about this particular monster is that their DoDo is like egg plant...though it need's to be fresh, so get to frying it!


morbid mike said:


> I see the flying purple people eater pooped on my porch again Now whos gonna clean this up???


----------



## morbidmike

I like eggplant I think .....maybe not .....but I'm pretty sure I do.....but there is a possibility that I dont.....can I use a life line and call a friend???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol...sure, just don't call me!


----------



## debbie5

(taking phone off hook...)


----------



## Evil Queen

(looking at the caller ID on the ringing phone) nope ain't answering that one.


----------



## debbie5

Just eat whatever The Wife cooks and don't examine it too much....


----------



## Evil Queen

That's right and don't question why she's not eating it.


----------



## Spooky1

Today is National Coffee Day! (But I don't care I'm a tea drinker)


----------



## Evil Queen

Me too.


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 said:


> Today is National Coffee Day! (But I don't care I'm a tea drinker)


Coffee gives me heartburn.


----------



## Evil Queen

Dan Aykroyd is going to be at the BevMo near me today signing Crystal Skull vodka bottles! I hope I can get there and get mine signed.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Today is National Coffee Day! (But I don't care I'm a tea drinker)


"It is by caffeine alone I set my mind in motion. 
It is by the beans of Java the thoughts acquire speed, 
the hands acquire shaking, 
the shaking becomes a warning. 
It is by caffeine alone I set my mind in motion." - Unknown (derived from Dune )


----------



## Hauntiholik

1, 2 Michael's coming for you.

3, 4 Freddy’s locking your door.

5, 6 Grab your crucifix.

7,8 Leatherface is late.

9, 10 Jason’s here again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just got a box of Gevalia's "Raspberry Danish" flavored coffee. I hope it tastes as good as it sounds


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*sighs* gonna have to restring my lights again..maybe. gota little welcome sign done as well. at least the lights in the party tree work 

I am a tea drinker also...hmm...I think I'll go but the tea kettle on...


----------



## trishaanne

Why does the fricken IRS wait THREE YEARS to notify us that, oops, your accountant forgot to add in some of your interest statements for your mortgage and you now owe $2,000? We get the honor of paying them $100 a month for the rest of our life! Their penalties and interest are worse than most credit card companies! If we didn't have to pay for all those trips to Wills Eye Hospital we could just write them a check and call it a day! I am SOOO ready for a string of good luck for a change.


----------



## morbidmike

its the government's plan to destroy the earth one family at a time


----------



## Spooky1

trishaanne said:


> Why does the fricken IRS wait THREE YEARS to notify us that, oops, your accountant forgot to add in some of your interest statements for your mortgage and you now owe $2,000? We get the honor of paying them $100 a month for the rest of our life! Their penalties and interest are worse than most credit card companies! If we didn't have to pay for all those trips to Wills Eye Hospital we could just write them a check and call it a day! I am SOOO ready for a string of good luck for a change.


Have you tried to see if they'll waive some or all of the interest and penalties since it was the fault of the accountant. Can the accountant be liable for the fees since it was his mistake?


----------



## morbidmike

I wanna be a mountain man and live off the land and have a still in the Ozark mountains yep that is living!!! oh yeah the best part not have to shower or brush my teeth YEE HAW!!!


----------



## debbie5

Sorry- even mountain men will have to buy in to health care or get penalized...


----------



## debbie5

Okay- so the drunk next door wandered over & picked a fight with hubby & me, once again bringing up the property line. Now he's saying he owns 5 feet into our driveway & is gonna run a fence right down the middle of our driveway. (We acknowledge the property line is where HE TOLD US it was 10 years ago!) I have no clue what brought all this on. I had been gardening & was hot, tired and was in no mood. I have bit my tongue for 10 years and acquiesced to whatever nonsense he & his co-dependant wife have demanded of us. I lost it on him. I yelled at him like he was FAMILY (lol) if ya know what I mean. My man was very reasonable with Drunkie, and listened to his idiotic ramblings, while I went all NY on him ("I can take a CRAP in my driveway, and its none of your business!"..verrrrry classy, eh?). I ended up calling the cops as he got really aggressive to my man when I went inside & he couldn't pick on me anymore. (Cops chatted with me & said there was nothing they could do, as drunk & disorderly meant he would have to be pounding on my house door, etc.) I feel a bit bad about letting my self control go,& not "taking the high road" as my man did...but dear lord- I am so sick of being this guy's doormat. He is a mean, bullying, paranoid drunk! STAY IN YOUR HOUSE, FREAK! I can't believe that I now am constantly looking over my shoulder for this anal pore every time I am outside gardening or putting up 'Ween stuff. Now he & his wife are demanding I stop using Round Up at all (I use it twice a year) on my gravel driveway (yes, he is back to complaining about THAT) because they do not like the smell. I have both asthma & reactive airway disease, and it never bothers me. So now, I guess I will special order horticultural vinegar instead ..and then they will complain about THAT smell.Funny how *WE* never complained about the horrific stench of 20+ weeks worth of dog poo in their 8 x 6 dog run in the middle of July...or the doobs I smell getting smoked every day at 4pm...etc etc. We have never asked anything of them. We ignore everything. 

Why OH WHY do the a holes run the world, while the nice people just give in just to shut them UP!!?? Really- WHY? "High road"my ars....ARRGGHH! 
Okay- I feel better now.

(Oh- and I can't pave the driveway..its a *very* expensive job, as there is a broken up concrete ribbon driveway UNDER the gravel, all of which would need to be excavated before paving can be put in. )


----------



## Zurgh

Sorry to hear you live next door to king douchebag & his bridge trolls, debbie. I'm sure you could get the property line officially assessed, that could help you. So could the occasional random call by a concerned citizen from a pay phone to the police about a suspected Drug dealer/cat rapist/toxic waste dumper...

I'd have bitten out his throat & danced in his spurting neck-blood... but that might just be a bit on the mean side and a little too reactionary.:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Zurgh said:


> Sorry to hear you live next door to king douchebag & his bridge trolls, debbie. I'm sure you could get the property line officially assessed, that could help you. So could the occasional random call by a concerned citizen from a pay phone to the police about a suspected Drug dealer/cat rapist/toxic waste dumper...
> 
> I'd have bitten out his throat & danced in his spurting neck-blood... but that might just be a bit on the mean side and a little too reactionary.:googly:


:lolkin: i'd do the same thing...debbie, maybe you could hire Zurgh here to take out the cave troll and his family (i'd use that term lightly)

but if that fails, call the property line people...

of course, the taser method could work too......


----------



## GothicCandle

from http://notalwaysright.com

Employee: "Thank you for calling. May I have your first and last name please?"

Caller: "Yes this is [name] from [wireless store] and I need help with switching a customer's phone."

Employee: "I can certainly assist you with changing the phone. May I have the serial number for the new phone?"

Caller: "Yes, it's A as in Alpha, E as in Edward, and C&#8230;as in Cullen." *awkward pause* "Don't judge me!"


----------



## Bone Dancer

I must be making progress, I ran out of spray paint, liquid nail and greatstuff today.
Hardware run first thing tomorrow.


----------



## morbidmike

OK Debbie here is what you do when he starts to ramble on start getting out supplies to build props then make sure you have a 4 foot chunk of 2x4 and when he gets fully on your property start sanding something so he has to yell his point eventually he will get closer when your not paying attention and thats when you whack him then its called self defense cause hes on your property and it looked like he was going to attack you....trust me I spend alot of time thinking about how to hurt people who have done me wrong LMAO!!!! just kidding I really dont but I would knock this guy out for sure I have a low tolerance for stupid well anyway good luck to ya!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Just saw that Tony Curtis has died, he was 85.


----------



## Hauntiholik

September 30th is....
* National Hot Mulled Cider Day
* National Mud Pack Day


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Spooky1 said:


> Just saw that Tony Curtis has died, he was 85.


He lived over the Hill from me. 
Did a lot of personal appearances here in town.
He will be missed.


----------



## Ghostess

Has decided to have the party this year anyway. :-D


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never make assumptions about where a property line is, Deb. If you want to get that issue settled as far as where your land ends and your neighbor's begins, you need to get a land surveyor to come out and determine where the property markers are. These are typically buried several inches into the ground and hence aren't visible from the surface. Their location is usually shown on your subdivision plat if you have a copy, or you may be able to view it at your local Public Works Department or City Hall.

The drunken part is a different matter and not solvable by a surveyor. As an added note, that's when having a Home Owners' Association can come in handy.


----------



## Spooky1

Debbie, any chance you have a lot diagram from when you bought your house? If no, you can tell your neighbor that he's free to hire a land surveyor. You should be able to get Subdivision plats of your development from city hall if you want to check yourself.

Edit: Dang Roxy, get out of my head!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Thanks guys. I live in a city in a lil old bungalow that I love, so no Housing Authority etc. We all (neighbors) have a record/drawing of how the property is laid out...its a trapezoidal plot. Neighbors on both sides pointed out where property lines are when we moved in & we all agreed where they are; the people who previously owned our house were slimeballs and routinely did nutty things (i.e. plugged an extension cord into elderly neighbor's outdoor outlet when their power was shut off for weeks.) and was allover everyone property. It's $400 for a surveyor, which is a lot. I might just pay it, but this guy is ceaseless in wandering over & telling us what to do about everything with our lives & property ("Hey- you guys can't have a open fire in a firepit like that..it's against code! You can only do that if you are cooking" as I wave my marshmallow on a stick at him...). I had SWORE to myself that I would run in the house next time he ever brought up anything, but my PMS and hot temper took over...lol. It never ends with him. And the most annoying problem is that he thinks the problem is US.


----------



## The Creepster

Nothing like dead silence being broken by the sounds of a Knucklehead.....to pay homage to the gods of old with blood, gasoline, oil and PAIN. Nothing can compare to my "misery" ..............she LIVES!


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Dark Angel 27

wow, roxy. nice change of subject! :lolkin:

mike, i really love your idea. i'm all for it!

finally got my check in today...so i'm gonna make my yearly pilgramage to Home Depot! 
woot!


----------



## debbie5

Hahahahah @ Jeopardy Song..


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Thanks guys. I live in a city in a lil old bungalow that I love, so no Housing Authority etc. We all (neighbors) have a record/drawing of how the property is laid out...its a trapezoidal plot. Neighbors on both sides pointed out where property lines are when we moved in & we all agreed where they are; the people who previously owned our house were slimeballs and routinely did nutty things (i.e. plugged an extension cord into elderly neighbor's outdoor outlet when their power was shut off for weeks.) and was allover everyone property. It's $400 for a surveyor, which is a lot. I might just pay it, but this guy is ceaseless in wandering over & telling us what to do about everything with our lives & property ("Hey- you guys can't have a open fire in a firepit like that..it's against code! You can only do that if you are cooking" as I wave my marshmallow on a stick at him...). I had SWORE to myself that I would run in the house next time he ever brought up anything, but my PMS and hot temper took over...lol. It never ends with him. And the most annoying problem is that he thinks the problem is US.


Wow! $400 is a really good deal. We had to pay $1,200 for the side yard line when we got my Mom's house in Iowa. I checked with three places, and that was the best offer. And I'm suprised the cops couldn't charge him. One of my son's friend got arrested in his own front yard for public intoxication. Cop said once you step out of your house, they can pick you up. Good luck with this jackass.


----------



## debbie5

I wonder how surveyors base their rate? On lot size?? Hmm.


----------



## Spooky1

Debbie, if he want to prove his claim, then he should pay for the surveyor.


----------



## scareme

I wonder if it goes by the local market. If everyone is charging alot, then that is what people will have to pay. We had our lot in Oklahoma surveyed when we moved in, and it was $400, but that was 18 years ago. I thought the price had gone up with inflation, but you can still get it at that price. So I guess it's just the area.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Debbie - I say instead of paying the money for a surveyor, use the money and hire someone to beat the crap out of him. Make sure you have an airtight alibi. Considering he's a drunk and runs his mouth and the cops were already there to see him in his drunkeness and they probably still had to do a report, you're halfway there! 

I do feel your pain because we had to deal with the same crap. The guy would get so drunk, he couldn't walk up the steps to use the bathroom so he would whip it out and pee off the back porch - which coincidently - was above our garage and if the truck was outside of the garage, he didn't even know that he was weeing on my truck after I finished washing and polishing it. Talk about drunk white trash! Yeah - put the money to better use.


----------



## debbie5

This is interesting, especially since I live in a lil city: there IS NO drunk & disorderly or public intoxication law on the books. Can you believe that one? Guess who will be at a city council meeting asking that one be created? Per police chief: all I can do is tell him to get off of my property. I dunno what to do: write a letter telling them I will use vinegar, asking for us to all "make nice" or just say nothing & use vinegar...the vinegar is 50% to 110% pricier than Round Up. I think they should pay the diff, but I also think that I might be starting to be a turd about all of this. 
I hate this.Its my house and I live in dread fear of dealing with him. Hell, it's like being back at work: DRAMA. So now, I'll just hold my breath 'til the next time he wanders over....
Or maybe he will die soon.

SORRY GOD! (kinda..)


----------



## Death's Door

Just think Debbie - it could be worse - you could be living next to Creepster!!!! :devil:


----------



## Death's Door

I'm glad that I'm still on top of things and making progress with the Halloween to-do list. A lot of the cable stations are having 31 days of Halloween movies. Yessssssssss!!!!


----------



## Zurgh

My cat is eating corn on the cob, in the husk, raw... he seems to like it...


----------



## Devils Chariot

Friday? Oooohhhhh Friday! Where are ya? where are ya girl?

(((((((sigh))))).On Friday Queen Scary will take me away!


----------



## Spooky1

Rain, Rain, Rain and more rain. I guess the drought is over.  At least the weekend is forecast to be nice so I can do some prop painting.


----------



## The Creepster

No one seems to ever have "neighborly" issues with me......I think its because I am the first to invite over neighbors over to discuss our feelings. Then we watch the Life Time channel while enjoying tea and hugs....pass the tissues...who wants a hug?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Hey Debbie, sorry to hear you're going through that hassle. If it's any consolation, you're not alone. My wife and I spent the last 3 years dealing with a property line dispute. We discovered a problem that had existed for about 30-50 years on one side when we had the property surveyed with our neighbors on the other side before they installed fencing. Unfortunately the neighbor lady saw $$ signs and sued us. You should check with your title insurance company if you have one, however they probably won't enter the fray unless you're threatened with legal action.


----------



## trishaanne

Today about 7 of the neighborhood boys (aged maybe 7-11) decide to stop in front of the yard and start being boys! Fake fighting, trying to knock one another over, etc. Running around the yard, among the headstones I had set out and trying to hide behind my columns, which were already swaying in the breeze because of this massive wind. I went outside, and very calmly suggested that they find another place to do that because if they trip on anything or if anything falls over on their heads, they know me well enough to know I would do nothing but laugh at them! They looked a me for a second and thought better of mouthing off. I guess the fact that I was having a bad day worked in my favor...LOL


----------



## The Creepster

....time to go and see If I am still capable of evading high speed pursuits.....see you on the other side.....


----------



## morbidmike

DAMMIT !!!! I got something in my eye and it hurts like hell and is swelled pretty close to shut and it seems that rubbing it is NOT the answer UGHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## niblique71

Unfortunately I think most of your recourse is based on your property line. If he confronts, you MUST know where that line is, because that line is the difference in an encounter as to an assault charge or tresspassing or or NO charge.. Not to mention a survey would answer for all time where the damn line is so you can go tell this guy to #$%$ OFF, or have him arrested for tresspassing. Another important thing is to create either a paper trail or a legally recognized history of a dispute, be it property or otherwise.

Another great thing about having an official acknowleged property line is... You can use Round-up ANY time you want to dispite the smell (as long as it's not windy and blows on his property).

I know surveyers are expensive.... They are Liable for thier decisions and measurments..... Would YOU want to be the surveyer in this instance?? $400 sounds cheap considering what this A#$%$#@ is going to try once the property line is not where he thinks it is...If I knew about the dispute between you two I'd be charging $2000 to compensatee for the hassle this guy would put me through...

I am ON YOUR SIDE, but isn't that piece of mind worth $400??? Knowing that you can just tell him to shut his Piehole and go back to smoke another%^&* and have his 30th beer. Call him a drunken fool and a P%$head right to his face.... He might be a little more cautious... Doubt it... but maybe..


Hopefully the property line is where you think it is.... Even better... it could be more slanted to his side. 

There is No rational way to deal with drunks.... Just make everything legal and harass him as much as he harasses you and use the property line as the line of demarcation.

BTW Most towns have a pooper scooper law which includes stench... But most towns are also run by crooked politicians too.... I'm pulling for you Debby... if worse comes to worse I'll bring my excavator up your way for some major alterations that he definately won't like.

PSS I just thought of something.... Most towns have a surveyer for hire.... perhaps that's why your price was so inexpensive??

Another deviant thing you could do is... Be sure of the wind direction for the next few hours and put a product called "Liquid Ass" on the property line.... You can find it online.... BUT that could backfire... It's FOUL stuff...


----------



## Zurgh

I used to live in a magical land like this...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yawn....i was out all day today...and now i will be out tomorrow also...time for bed now, night all!


----------



## debbie5

I am really LOLing at the evilness of using "Liquid Ass', nevermind trying to explain THAT charge on the credit card...
http://www.atomicmall.com/view.php?id=1025758

went to karoke tonight with 14 friends..took over this lil roadhouse bar..had a great time! It's really great when you get to the point in life where you really don't give a crap about what others think..ALL I WANNA DO IS HAVE SOME FUN!! Now pass me my Shirley Temple and a knobby wing and I'll sing "Sugar Pie Honey Bunch" for ya...


----------



## debbie5

Zurgh said:


> I used to live in a magical land like this...
> 
> Food Party


It's like Pee Wee's Playhouse on shrooms...


----------



## morbidmike

eye is now swollen and leaking puss of some sorts I guess its off to the doctors office for a diagnosis (DAMMIT!!!!)


----------



## trishaanne

I hope your eye feels better soon Mike. Good thing you're going to get it checked, unlike some stubborn people who would just let it go for a few days!


----------



## Evil Queen

Hope your eye gets better soon Mike.

It's October 1st!


----------



## debbie5

Sorry to hear about your pussy eye. Maybe now u will stop playing with Creep's cats....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i officially tagged my little imp yesterday. now sh'e got a tag and a pink studded collar.

(don't judge me! If they'd had halloween collars out i would have gotten that instead!)


----------



## The Creepster

Brutality keeps me STRONG....Dr.s are for the meek.....infection is a test of ones true metal.....Maybe thats why I am never infected...just contagious.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I prefer to think of your humor as infectious, Creep

October 1 is World Vegetarian Day.

The first week of the month is Get Organized Week. Pull out those props and see what needs fixing NOW!


----------



## debbie5

Halloween collars are at Old Navy.

We had a freaking typhoon or something blow in last night- winds howling, rain dumping down like a monsoon. It was like India! It washed away all my top soil and grass seed, but I don't really mind..I like doing yard work and will just put it down again. Gotta have a nice lawn for the cemetery...LOL. I should go to the lawn & garden center and ask for more topsoil for my cemetery....


----------



## morbidmike

my eye problem is PINK EYE !!!!! damn the vile creature who bestowed this upon me


----------



## Death's Door

Ewwwww-Morbid Mike is contagious!!!!! 

Sorry Mike - take your medicine like a good boy and get that cleared up!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

you can get it from anyone. when i had it, i got it from my younger brother chris, who got sent home the day before with pink eye. didn't take long for him to pass it on to me


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> my eye problem is PINK EYE !!!!! damn the vile creature who bestowed this upon me


Pink eeeeyyyyee!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LMAO...good one Spook!


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> Halloween collars are at Old Navy.
> 
> We had a freaking typhoon or something blow in last night- winds howling, rain dumping down like a monsoon. It was like India! It washed away all my top soil and grass seed, but I don't really mind..I like doing yard work and will just put it down again. Gotta have a nice lawn for the cemetery...LOL. I should go to the lawn & garden center and ask for more topsoil for my cemetery....


Sorry to hear your grass seed got washed away. We got lucky. I reseeded part of our yard about 10 days ago, but the 4" or so of rain the last couple of days didn't wash it away. With all the rain it's growing quite nicely now.


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## debbie5

I just wanna remind everyone that Freeze Pops (the kind in the long plastic tubes) are on clearance now in most drug stores. They are much cheaper than candy and kids really appreciate them for Halloween. The only drawback is that the most popular brand (Fun Pops) don't have any writing on the individual tubes, so unless you throw them in the kids' bag already frozen, parents may not know what they are. I got 200 of them for under 2 cents each.


----------



## morbidmike

the hearse is assembled and wired up ready for the supposed rain to quit tomorrow then it's setup time BABY !!!!I also found another broken prop he's on the mend as we chat ...I think I'm gonna go watch house of 1000 corpses for inspiration purposes only of course


----------



## Dark Angel 27

did the light test....everything works...excpet for the sign. the light i was using to shine on it isn't strong enough. so its off to home depot again


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nice video roxy...where do you find this stuff?


----------



## Bone Dancer

its raining, hope the glue holds


----------



## morbidmike

I see sun that means setup time


----------



## debbie5

THE SKY IS FALLING! THE SKY IS FALLING!
Oh- no it's not..It's just that it's October 2nd and I'm way behind putting stuff up in the yard....


----------



## Zurgh

Heheheha... Perhaps I can condense thy madness to a contagious video format... If I can... DOOM!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

got a pack of dogs in the house now. let the chaos begin!


----------



## scareme

What am I doing on here? I've got so much work to do. I'll just read 5 more posts, then back to work.


----------



## debbie5

It's October. The month of frozen processed dinners and LOTS of sandwiches...no mayo- no tomato..just slap some meat on bread and get back out to the yard to work...(holstering up Magnum .357 in case Drunkie Nextdoor wants to tell me how my cemetery fence is illegal and my spray paint emissions are giving him asthma...)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

um...it wouldn't be a good idea to shoot the magnum. I'd go for the tranquilizer instead of bullets


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

so glad I don't have a neighbor like that...that just sucks butt!


debbie5 said:


> It's October. The month of frozen processed dinners and LOTS of sandwiches...no mayo- no tomato..just slap some meat on bread and get back out to the yard to work...(holstering up Magnum .357 in case Drunkie Nextdoor wants to tell me how my cemetery fence is illegal and my spray paint emissions are giving him asthma...)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> nice video roxy...where do you find this stuff?


Actually, I was looking for a different song about the weekend, but this one cracked me up more

This month we celebrate my dad's 90th birthday, our 22nd wedding anniverdary, Spooky1's birthday, and Halloween. It's good to be October


----------



## pyro

its good to be home,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, been in the hospital,, they said i had a heart attack -put in 3 stents- dam what a freakin year


----------



## Hauntiholik

pyro said:


> its good to be home,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, been in the hospital,, they said i had a heart attack -put in 3 stents- dam what a freakin year


OMG!!! I hope you are doing better pyro. It's not your time to go.


----------



## Hauntiholik

October 2nd is....
* Name Your Car Day
* National Custodial Workers Recognition Day
* International Frugal Fun Day
* World Farm Animals Day


----------



## Spooky1

Glad to hear you're home Pyro. Take care of that ticker.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whoa, pyro, that's scarier than anything I've seen here!


----------



## randomr8

My mosoleum turned out to be some kinda Aztec temple...


----------



## Ms. Wicked

pyro said:


> its good to be home,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, been in the hospital,, they said i had a heart attack -put in 3 stents- dam what a freakin year


I was sorry to hear this. Glad you're home; rest up and recover.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

glad you're home Manny...take care of yourself!


pyro said:


> its good to be home,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, been in the hospital,, they said i had a heart attack -put in 3 stents- dam what a freakin year


----------



## morbidmike

wishing you a speedy recovery Manny !!!!


----------



## scareme

Take it easy for awhile Manny. Glad to hear you are on the mend.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Feel better Manny. Get well soon.


----------



## morbidmike

got the display up and managed break somethin on almost every new prop ah the good times of the haunting season but I was able to mend most last night only the creepster is in need of minor repair both of his arms cracked while trying to get him on the wrought iron pillar he just needs a little touch up paint on him and he'll be fine...I think I should have left him in laytex exterior paint intsead of clear coating him with urathane it made him a little brittle


----------



## Evil Queen

Hope you're back to your old haunted self soon Pyro.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thats scary pyro! get better soon!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

nice warm fire again today....brrrrr these cold fall mornings!


----------



## Hauntiholik

October 3rd is...
* Techies Day - a great day to just give your favorite techie a big virtual hug and kiss. 
* Virus Appreciation Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

In honor of Virus Appreciation Day:


----------



## debbie5

PYRO! WTH!!?? I hope you are feeling better..glad your surgery went well.


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy, Weird Al & EdEddEddy are a rockin combo!


----------



## debbie5

There....was.....a ......dead......mouse.....in ...the .....Halloween.....lawn...props.....


I cannot get the smell of it out my nose. It was dead only a day or two. Good thing I found it before it made its own gravy......


----------



## Spooky1

Debbie, it sounds like your haunt will have a realistic smell.


----------



## trishaanne

Cool and extremely windy here in NJ today. Can't work outside so it's painting the rest of the headstones..YAY! Successful meeting with a client and now have a pot of French onion soup simmering on the stove with a loaf of nice crusty bread to have along with it. Tomorrow's weather predictions? Wind and rain...SUPRISE!!! Guess tomorrow will be a pot of chicken barley soup. This weather makes me want to cook and bake and make all those comfort foods, like chuck roast and lasagna...guess I have to amp up the walks at night to work it all off...lol.


----------



## Zurgh

Been scrubbing my eyes out with a toothbrush due to a most amazingly shocking vision... the light... that blinding light...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> There....was.....a ......dead......mouse.....in ...the .....Halloween.....lawn...props.....
> 
> I cannot get the smell of it out my nose. It was dead only a day or two. Good thing I found it before it made its own gravy......


It's just one thing after another isn't it deb!?


----------



## morbidmike

finally DIO is in full motion I got a new fog machine and timer today hacked it and wired in a plug for the strobe and the drill motor and "well-a" the creation came to life and the crowd goes nuts YAY!!!!!!!!!!! also finished up the crow mobile for the new scarecrow and it is spinning fine I'll have to post some pics soon.......and why do so many people wonder where you store all your props I've had atleast 10 people ask me that this weekend


----------



## Spooky1

Finished up a couple more tombstones this weekend. I'll be able to get some pics posted once they're dry. A few more in the works.


----------



## debbie5

I have an entire front porch FULL of all the stuff for my haunt. And there's still some in the basement to bring up. I cannot **believe** I have so much crap. I am seriously considering hiring an organizer to help get it all organized. When I put energy into organizing the basement, the house goes all to hell. When I have the house organized, the basement looks like a bomb went off. I used to be very "Martha", & now I'm more laid back..but with more kids comes more STUFF and less money..so I need to figure out a way to keep it all more meticulously organized. Maybe I"m being too anal, but I'm sick of LOOKING for things..I want to know exactly where an item is when I need it. Having two kids so close in clothing size doesn't help with the morning "WHOSE SOCKS ARE THESE??" questions... 

Those polygamists have it all wrong. No husband needs more than one wife....the WIFE needs a wife.


----------



## debbie5

oh- I forgot. Is there a tutorial somewhere on here as to how to get photos here?? if I make a snapfish account, can I just post the link to the snapfish acccount, or can I start an album accessible on here? If HauntForum album, how do I create one?? Remember- I'm Urban Amish & have no tech skills..I still can't even get my email to SEND...


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> oh- I forgot. Is there a tutorial somewhere on here as to how to get photos here?? if I make a snapfish account, can I just post the link to the snapfish acccount, or can I start an album accessible on here? If HauntForum album, how do I create one?? Remember- I'm Urban Amish & have no tech skills..I still can't even get my email to SEND...


From the FAQs:

*How do I use albums?*

As a member, you can create Albums of images that are linked to your public profile. Albums can be created by visiting the User Control Panel, and clicking on the 'Pictures & Albums' link, and then clicking on 'Add Album'.

Each album can have a title ('Joe's Holiday to Nepal'), a description ('A bunch of photos from my recent adventure') and can be of three different types: Public, Private or Profile.

Public albums can be viewed by anyone 
Private albums can only be viewed by site staff (moderators, administrators) and your Friends and Contacts (info) 
Profile albums are viewable only by you. However, you can use the images to customize your public profile (info)

*How do I upload pictures?*

Once you've created an album you can upload images to it. Simply view the album and click on 'Upload Pictures'.

You'll have the option to give each picture a caption, and to set one image as the Album cover, which will be displayed on the public profile. To delete an album or edit the title, description or album type, click on 'Edit Album'. To delete an image, or to edit a caption or change the album cover, click on 'Edit Pictures'.

All members who have access to your album images can comment on them, in a similar way to Visitor Messages (more info). You can delete any image comments from your albums, and report inappropriate messages to moderators.

When you have uploaded a picture, you can place it in your posts by using the BB code text that is displayed below the image when you view it at full size.


----------



## morbidmike

I like to hold the pic in my hand and yell at it to GET IN MY COMPUTER!!!! and that usually work's pretty good


----------



## debbie5

If anyone would like to post this in their Facebook or other social network pages, I wrote up a blurb about bungee cord injuries that fits in the text limitations. Feel free to cut & paste. Our friends need to know about this...I cannot imagine the pain of this injury or not being able to see this wonderful world of ours...

A friend's wife nearly lost an eye to a bungee cord, it snapped back at her. Apparently, bungees are a leading cause of BLINDNESS via injuries. She's healing, but it was excrutiatingly painful: she can't lay down, has double vision, blood in eye;off work for 4 months, takes a year for vision to normalize. PLEASE throw out your bungee cords! Use a rope or lashing straps to tie things down.


----------



## debbie5

Thanks, Rox..


----------



## Bone Dancer

Brrrrr frost warnings out tonight.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

it's colddddddddddddddddddddddd wow, so cold the key board froze


----------



## PirateLady

Love the fall season... crisp air, leaves changing...beautiful...


----------



## trishaanne

Hubby had to be in New York City by 9:00 AM today, so that means an extra early morning here. Made good use of it.....by 6:30 AM I had a loaf of banana bread in the oven and have the chicken boiling in the pot for a pot of chicken barley soup. The house is smelling GOOOOOD! When my granddaughter gets here at 9:30 I think we'll make a pan of brownies...yummmm. Nothing like nice, cool, crisp autumn air to make you want to cook up a storm!


----------



## Hauntiholik

October 4th is....
* World Habitat Day (Always the first Monday in October)
* Golf Lovers Day
* National Taco Day
* National Frappe Day


----------



## debbie5

I gave in & turned the heat on today. Now I have to figure out why my oven won't work...I have to examine various orifices.


----------



## The Creepster

What is more sadistic in life....empty gestures and sentiments or the brutal truth.... Ohhhh how I loath transparency 

Thank you for the lovely card. Will you still be joining us on Arbor day?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

love the cold weather! finally made it to Home Depot (aka haunter's delight) and got me a flood lamp. it's so cool that i can stake it into the ground.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Had frost on the lawn this morning.


----------



## scareme

I'm sitting here with a blanket on my lap thinking it's sooo cold. I checked the temp, it's 61. I guess I have it easy compared to you guys up north. I'm almost ready to change from shorts to jeans today.


----------



## morbidmike

we had one hell of a frost this morning I had to let the truck run for 20 minutes before I could leave and the yard display was all white kinda cool I should have took pics LOL


----------



## Spooklights

We're enjoying a beautifully gray, rainy fall day here. It's 52 degrees, so we dug out our jackets for the first time this morning. I could see the trees were starting to change color on the way to work. It will be time for a visit to the Eastern Shore to buy pumpkins before too long!


----------



## Death's Door

Take care of yourself Pyro.

Busy but productive weekend I had. Cemetary fence is up. Cornstalks are up. Made a Halloween fleece blacket that I got as a kit a while back. Worked on my rocker shirt and boots, made my drumsticks (for the Halloween Pokeno Party, my SIL and friend are dressing as a rockband and I'm the drummer! ), started to decorate the front porch, and made up hostess gifts for the party, along with shopping for items needed. 

While I was in the midst of my Halloween accomplishments, hubby called and got his first 10-point buck with a crossbow on Saturday!!! Well, as you can imagine the gloating and story telling has been nonstop in the house (he has every right to, however, I don't know how long I can hear the story - I think it's about 15 times for me and that is not counting when people come over and see the deer and I'm out there with them.) Still, I am very proud of him and his newfound love!


----------



## morbidmike

congrats to Da Weiners hubby on the kill 10 point is a great deer to bag !!!!!


----------



## scareme

Sounds like everybody is really coming along on Halloween decorating. My daughter is having us over tonight for lasagna. So if I don't have to make supper, that gives me extra time to work on decorating. It will be nice to get all these boxes put away.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

congrat's to DaWeiner's husband on the kill. mmm...wish i had me some venison!!


----------



## Spooky1

So Da Weiner, do you get the leftover buck body parts to use for Halloween?  I have a deer skull with antlers from Roxy's boss, I plan on using in a prop one of these days.


----------



## debbie5

Pumpkins & apples came in VERY early this year, Spook...most U-Pick orchards are already out of all but the late apples.


----------



## debbie5

I'm getting sick with something...I can't stay awake more than 4 hours at a time & am very tired. WHY LORD...WHY!!? Not in October...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

my head hurts...alot. My sleep cycle is all screwed up (thanks to Delilah a.k.a the four legged alarm clock)

other then that, i'm just very very sleepy. I hope you get to feeling better deb


----------



## debbie5

Come on over D.A...we can make popcorn and fall asleep in the living room. I was watching some really good silent movie last night, and next thing I knew..it was over. I fell asleep! dangit. Just don't spoon up next to me too closely....


----------



## morbidmike

LOL being sick sucks I hope everyone feels better soon !!!!! I am working on a toe pincher for a birthday gift for a gal in the neighborhood she wants one of my creations for her yard haunt so soon she will have one plus I'm getting rid of some pallets I need to dispose of anyway LOL it's a 2 for 1 deal ....and that's right I am being nice to someone can ya'll believe it maybe I'll kick her in the shin when I give it to her LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

I knew you had it in you to be kind and helpful, Mike:googly:

Unrelated comment - spider wire is da BOMB! It's virtually invisible even in daylight.


----------



## morbidmike

Blah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trishaanne

Deb...I made a huge pot of chicken soup that is guaranteed to make you feel better....want me to email you some? lol


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morbid mike said:


> Blah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


denial aint just a river in egypt. we all know you're a teddy bear when no one is looking! :lolkin:


----------



## debbie5

Aww..ty Trishaanne! I'm making myself veggie-chicken noodle soup tomorrow...I gotta remember to make extra meat so I can pull it out and make a chicken pot pie the next day. I LOVE SOUP! I'm also playinig Handyman Deb and working on trouble shooting my oven & stove burners, both of which are still wacky. Gotta download the manual tomorrow...

Hey Roxy- what is spider wire?? do tell...


----------



## morbidmike

another morning of frozen windows I'm glad I got the garage cleaned out for the wifey to park her car in there I have a few more things to take inside and then I will be able to get the pickup in there too!!!! awhhhh happy times


----------



## Hauntiholik

October 5th is....
* Do Something Nice Day
* World Teachers' Day 
* National Storytelling Festival 

Looks like Mike is head of the game doing something nice.


----------



## Spooky1

* Do Something Nice Day 

I got a head start on this and gave someone a jump start yesterday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Hey Roxy- what is spider wire?? do tell...


Spiderwire is a type of fishing line, lightweight and thin, very strong, hard to see even in daylight, and does not fluoresce under blacklight. You can read about it here:

http://www.spiderwire.com/

Most sporting goods stores that have a fishing supplies should carry it. You need something like a utility knife to cut it, not scissors. It's perfect for wiring up a flying crank ghost, and Spooky1 restrung the mechanism on my tombstone flapper with it.


----------



## debbie5

Could you rent out Spooky1 please?? He sounds handy...and he has.....


SHARK PANTS!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Deb, he is indeed handy and a really nice guy, too And there's something about a man in shark pants...:jol:


----------



## debbie5

Row row row your boat....

MERRILY MERRILY MERIILY MERIILY ...LIFE IS BUT A DREAM!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bad, BAD debbie


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Bad, BAD debbie


Blame Spooky1 not Debbie. He's the one who said he gave someone a "jump start".


----------



## debbie5

I don't row anymore. Well, I row my own dingie....

just kidding.


----------



## Death's Door

Spooky1 said:


> So Da Weiner, do you get the leftover buck body parts to use for Halloween?  I have a deer skull with antlers from Roxy's boss, I plan on using in a prop one of these days.


Nope, I don't think I will ever get that one from him. He is planning on having the 10 point buck mounted. However, in his hunting den which is dubbed "The Dahmer Room" is filled with deer sheds, deer skulls w/antlers, and other various critters that he found along with what he bagged while hunting or just walking in the woods. We do have an antler chandelier in the dining room and a couple of deer antler lamps in the living room.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The new issue of Haunted Attraction Magazine came in yesterday's mail. I was sitting on the couch with it next to me, and our 2 yr old daughter ran over and looked at the cover. If you haven't seen it, there's this huge dude made up like a zombie covered in blood and eating intestines. 

She picked up the magazine, looked at me and pointed to the cover saying "Clown eat hotdog, hi clown! Clown eat hotdog."

My wife and I were both like "uhm.........right - clown is.......uhm eating a...a.. hotdog very good!"

Good times at Thunder Manor.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, JT, just goes to show a child sees the world with different eyes


----------



## Hauntiholik

I wouldn't have kept a straight face on that JT!


----------



## debbie5

Hahahaha! Now, when u take her to the circus, she's gonna be looking for the zombies & intestines!!


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> Could you rent out Spooky1 please?? He sounds handy...and he has.....
> 
> SHARK PANTS!!


I'd love to help, Debbie, but I think my schedule is booked up for a while.


----------



## debbie5

Ooohh....the sobbing! The gnashing of teeth! The moaning...the squawking....the ABSOLUTE HORROR of being 13 and having to practice clarinet for 20 minutes! The agonizing THUMB PAIN! The total LACK of motherly sympathy!! Ohhhhh..wooooeeeeee....life is crruuueeeellllllllll.........


----------



## Hauntiholik

You've got the mom thing down debbie! Hehehe


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tell that child to be grateful that it's not violin practicing:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

If they're worried about thumb pain, threaten them with thumb screws if they don't practice.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Just tell them they don't have to practice as long as you get to walk them to class tomorrow morning while holding their hand and give them a big goodbye hug.


----------



## morbidmike

tell him to play it or you'll stick it where the sun dont shine then bonk him in the head with it gosh damned kids all they do is whine LMAO


----------



## debbie5

I don't put up with any nonsense. "We play an instrument in our family. Period. Now go practice or I will take away a privilege. Like breathing."
I was surprised to see that I pretty much parent exactly like Chris Rock's mom: http://www.cnbc.com/id/24049049/


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nice....

i'm exhausted...more light work tomorrow. night everyone!


----------



## morbidmike

building a toe pincher coffin out of pallets is harder than building it out of 12 inch 1x but the pallets are a way cooler look I almost hate to give this thing away


----------



## The Creepster

Desperation is one of the most foul of stenches....Even a dog won't go near it....not even if you offer a pork chop


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ocotber 6 is:

Come and Take it Day - Sounds like another name for Curby's Day

Mad Hatter Day - This one is in honor of Dark Angel's twisted tea party

Physician Assistant Day - The profession of Physician's Assistant was created in 1965 by Dr. Eugene Stead at Duke Medical Center. The first physician assistants graduated from Duke University on October 6, 1967.


----------



## debbie5

(yawnn) STTTRreeeeeeetttcccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....

Maybe it will stop raining before Halloween...maybe.


----------



## trishaanne

I've survived having 4 kids, an 18 year marriage to an a**hole alcoholic, a step daughter from hell, and assorted ups and downs along the way. However, I think what's finally going to do me in is these two grandkids.....I SWEAR they are here just to kill me! 

It stopped raining for a few minutes and the wind died down so I tried to go outside and do a little work in the cemetery. However, these two little "darlings" had other plans and I now have to completely reset the drivein after they decided that the cars were all in the wrong places. As I'm hanging scene setters on the fence, they are taking some scrub brushes used for washing the cars and dipping them in the mud and washing the tombstone I just finished painting! Got that cleaned up and realized that while cleaning the garage two weeks ago, hubby dear put most of the prop stuff I need first all the way in the back, behind all the big stuff. I just shook my head and closed the door. Of course this weekend it's supposed to be nice and I have to cater a dance on Saturday! Time to kick it into high gear on Sunday because its supposed to rain again on Tuesday. *SIGH* As Danny Glover said in Lethal Weapon..."I'm getting too old for this sh**!"


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Ocotber 6 is:
> Mad Hatter Day - This one is in honor of Dark Angel's twisted tea party


*takes off hat and bows deeply to Roxy* ah thank you so much my estemeed post ho demi goddess!





I finally found a hat at goodwill that will need to be modifiied but this year i will have my mad hatter's hat! yay!

gonna do some more lighting for the outside and install the flood lamp! better get to it i guess!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

trish, i'm so sorry to hear you're under such stress. I wish I could something to help you out.


----------



## Spooklights

Trish, I'm sorry you're having such trouble with your grandkids. You must be a very patient person. My Gran would have locked me in the garage if I was that troublesome.


----------



## Bone To Pick

3 days of rain in early October in LA? Is Mother Nature having incontinence issues?


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Ooohh....the sobbing! The gnashing of teeth! The moaning...the squawking....the ABSOLUTE HORROR of being 13 and having to practice clarinet for 20 minutes! The agonizing THUMB PAIN! The total LACK of motherly sympathy!! Ohhhhh..wooooeeeeee....life is crruuueeeellllllllll.........


And then when they are in their 20's they will say "Why didn't you make me practice/go to meetings? Why didn't you make me take chemistry instead of ballroom dancing? " You just can't win as a parent.

Trish, sorry to hear about your ruff day, but think of how funny it will sound later when you write your best seller.


----------



## scareme

Bone To Pick said:


> 3 days of rain in early October in LA? Is Mother Nature having incontinence issues?


And I'm wondering why I still have to water the flower beds if it's Oct. Send some of your rain this way, Then again, since you're in CA, it probably will head this way sooner or later.


----------



## Death's Door

Patti - You are a patient person. But they are cute little darlings, aren't they?


----------



## morbidmike

belly button lint makes for a fine sweater


----------



## debbie5

Trishaanne, how old r they again?? I know they are little...I have 32 Barney VHS tapes I can send you...lol.


----------



## trishaanne

Deb...one just turned 3 and the other will be 3 next month. And I SWEAR to you that if you sent Barney videos here I would track you down like a dog and disembowel you...lol. I HATE that flipping purple dinosaur...thank goodness they don't like it either. I'm thinking of sending them out to see Jeff in Michigan so they can play with Joseph...lol. I'm sure they'd love to "HELP" someone else decorate...and they are getting sooo good at painting!


----------



## Hauntiholik

October 7th is....
* Ripe Pumpkin Day
* World Smile Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

There, I smiled:jol:

IRISH GHOST STORY

John Bradford, a Dublin University student, was on the side of the road hitchhiking on a very dark night and in the midst of a storm. No cars were traveling that night. The storm was so strong he could hardly see a few feet ahead of him.

Suddenly, he saw a car slowly coming towards him and stop. John, desperate for shelter and without thinking about it, got into the car and closed the door.... only to realize there was nobody behind the wheel and the engine wasn't on!

The car started moving slowly. John looked at the road ahead and saw a curve approaching. Scared, he started to pray, begging for his life. Then, just before the car hit the curve, a hand appeared through the window and turned the wheel. John, paralyzed with terror, watched as the hand repeatedly came through the window, but never touched or harmed him.

Shortly thereafter John saw the lights of a pub appear down the road. So, gathering strength, he jumped out of the car and ran to the pub. Wet and out of breath, he rushed inside and started telling everybody about the horrible experience he had just had. A silence enveloped the pub when everybody realized he was crying and....wasn't drunk.

Suddenly the door opened and two other people walked in from the stormy night. They, like John, were also soaked and out of breath. Looking around, and seeing John Bradford sobbing at the bar, one said to the other...

"Look Paddy...there's that freakin' idiot that got in the car while we were pushin' it."


----------



## Spooky1

* World Smile Day

Roxy's smile means the world to me.


----------



## The Creepster

Good news, through a extensive and thorough study I have concluded......What scares people the most is....REALITY.

I have also found out that I am a complete success at failing......YES!!!:googly: take that


----------



## Spooky1

I wish I could got to the Stephen Colbert, *"Keep Fear Alive"* march in DC, but it's on October 30th, so I'll be kind of busy that day.


----------



## debbie5

My 100 1/2 year old neighbor died. He was a nice man and ready to go. He had been married (I think it's) 77 years! RIP Angleo. They don't make many like him anymore.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Send them up Pattie!! lol


trishaanne said:


> Deb...one just turned 3 and the other will be 3 next month. And I SWEAR to you that if you sent Barney videos here I would track you down like a dog and disembowel you...lol. I HATE that flipping purple dinosaur...thank goodness they don't like it either. I'm thinking of sending them out to see Jeff in Michigan so they can play with Joseph...lol. I'm sure they'd love to "HELP" someone else decorate...and they are getting sooo good at painting!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Today was pajama day at the kids school. How come we as adults don't get to go to work in our......oh, nevermind. EYE BLEACH! Hehehe

On another note, a guy driving a handicapped RTD bus tried to race me this morning......in traffic.....in the hearse. LOL! Yeah, let me floor the Titanic buddy.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

never a dull moment is there haunti!


----------



## morbidmike

had the local gazzette style paper here today for an interview .....and so it begins muhahahaha


----------



## morbidmike

I hacked my fogger timmer and it works DIO is fully alive muhahahahaha HE"S ALIVE !!!! it only took 30 bucks in extra material like a box and a contactor


----------



## Bone Dancer

morbid mike said:


> had the local gazzette style paper here today for an interview .....and so it begins muhahahaha


That's great Mike, did they take any pictures or will they be coming back later. Post the article if they print one. I hope you didnt use your real name. I am sure the people from the asylum are still looking for you.


----------



## HauntedHacienda

*Parents and Granny are not visiting afterall*

Seems that Granny's Kidneys are not working or functioning as they should, so Doc wants to change her Meds around and watch her for a few weeks, see if things will improve.
So it looks like we go to CA in Nov. or they come here May of 2011.
To be honest, I am relieved.
Not as much pressure.


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## trishaanne

Well, they did it again. The little gremlins decided to valet park all the cars I had set up in the drive-in area. Apparently, the fact that they were tied down didn't stop them (good to know..if 3 year olds can move them I better use something else). And since it rained yesterday (SURPRISE), one of the jeeps was full of water. Gremlin #2 decides to flip it over to get the water out, so now it looks like a car wreck in the parking lot! I'm waiting for them to decide to jack them up on blocks to change the tires next! If so....Horrorwood Hills Drive-in will become a (pardon the expression...I really hate it too) ******* Drivein...cars all on blocks, no windshields, patrons with hair in soda can rollers and cigarettes hanging out of their mouths, etc. I can't WAIT to see what they have in store for me tomorrow!

On a lighter note, they took one of the little skellies from the yard and were rocking him to sleep singing "This is Halloween" and reading him a story about a baby ghost...LOL.


----------



## Evil Queen

It's those cute little things they do that keep you from tieing them to a tree.


----------



## morbidmike

ah the prop dilemmas tonight I got back from my elect code update class and I see the gatlin gun threw its belt again and the crows on the scarecrow were running backwards and the arm on the surgeon general broke its linkage and the wire to make the jaw go up and down popped off animation sucks sometimes I guess I'm gonna have to break out the welder again but the good news all my static props are working fine LOL


----------



## Evil Queen

lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

There's a lot to be said for static props. Hard to break unless you throw them against a wall or off a cliff or fall on them or they get eaten by the dog or one of Trish's grandchildren runs over it or.....


----------



## debbie5

(apple carving a new crop of shrunken heads...).


----------



## Zurgh

Semi-static (IE, wind powered props) RULE!... Motor... what? Power... what? Weather...whether-what? Feet.. FEET! SOOOOO manyfeet...manyfeet! Arrrrghhh!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh said:


> Semi-static (IE, wind powered props) RULE!... Motor... what? Power... what? Weather...whether-what? Feet.. FEET! SOOOOO manyfeet...manyfeet! Arrrrghhh!


Now if someone could just come up with a moon-powered prop....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

trishaanne said:


> On a lighter note, they took one of the little skellies from the yard and were rocking him to sleep singing "This is Halloween" and reading him a story about a baby ghost...LOL.


hey, there's an idea! put them to work in a haunted daycare scene! :lolkin:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morbid mike said:


> had the local gazzette style paper here today for an interview .....and so it begins muhahahaha


congrats mike! I'm thrilled for you!


----------



## The Creepster

Irony is great..... paranoid and obsess about everything...yet divulge private information...AMAZING....what a time we live in. I think I need more fiber in order to get through these rough times.

This I know for sure......make sure you have enough for everyone.


----------



## debbie5

is it bad to take $65 from the food budget and buy more decorations and clothing for costumes?? And then stop at an estate sale on the way home and blow another $24 on stuff for props?? Looks like we are gonna be eating lots of pancakes & canned ham....


----------



## trishaanne

LOL...no, it's not wrong at all. Kids can always go to their friends houses for dinner! Things like baked ziti and spaghetti are filling, go a long way and are cheap to make. We lived that way for years when the kids were young...maybe that's why they hate that stuff now..lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> is it bad to take $65 from the food budget and buy more decorations and clothing for costumes?? And then stop at an estate sale on the way home and blow another $24 on stuff for props??


Yes:googly::jol:


----------



## scareme

HauntedHacienda said:


> Seems that Granny's Kidneys are not working or functioning as they should, so Doc wants to change her Meds around and watch her for a few weeks, see if things will improve.
> So it looks like we go to CA in Nov. or they come here May of 2011.
> To be honest, I am relieved.
> Not as much pressure.


Sorry to hear about your grandma's health. I agree about the pressure though. Both my sisters and their husbands are coming to stay with us this Halloween. So besides the bussle of Halloween, there is the stress of entertaining. But I'm probably worring for nothing. Hope your granny starts feeling better.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

so, i can officially x out 'children of the corn' from the list of movies I have yet to see. Although I think, that since it was a remake it probably wasn't as good as the original, am i right?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Taking the kids to a "haunted island" tonight. The younger one has been going since he was 6 (he's 10 now), but the older one has never been. He's already worried that he may have a stroke. (He's a teensy bit overdramatic...)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Next time you go to carve a pumpkin, think of this poor creature's fate...






And if you need some inspiration in spite of that poor creature's fate:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

great, now i have to carve a pumpkin, i wasn't going to...but now i must!!!! oh damn you inspiration!!!!!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

My nearby friends and I have such busy lives..we usually don't have time to talk every day. It's so nice to come here, any time of day & see what all of you have been doing. And I love how it's always polite and kind. Such a VAST difference from other chat sites. Thanks guys, for making my life more fun, inspired and happy!


----------



## Hauntiholik

October 9th is....
* Curious Events Day
* Moldy Cheese Day
* Fire Prevention Day
* Leif Erikson Day


----------



## Dark Angel 27

today brings more surprise projects for me. my nephew comes to me and announces that he needs my help to build an atom model. he came to me because i'm a haunter and he needs to use things around the house....fun fun fun! :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tomorrow my dad will be 90 years old Way to go, Dad!


----------



## Master-Macabre

thought you guys might like this one


----------



## trishaanne

Happy Birthday Roxie's dad!


----------



## trishaanne

Since yesterday afternoon I have made 100 hamburger sliders, 65 hot dogs, 20 lbs of honey bbq chicken wings, 15 lbs of mac and cheese, about 10 lbs of pulled bbq pork, 85 mini pizzas, 15 lbs of french fries and 5-7 lbs or so of onion rings. I made 110 mini cream puffs, 50 bite sized brownies, bite sized oatmeal raisin and peanut butter cookies and 50 mini chocolate eclairs. I cheated and bought a caramel apple cake. I am TIRED and the dance doesn't even start for another 2 hours. One hour to go before we have to load all the food into the car, take it to the firehouse and get it into the ovens to heat, make the salad and have it ready to serve by 9:00. Once dinner is over, we'll put out the desserts and slide out the back door...let someone else in this stupid mens club stay and clean up...we're DONE! Maybe tomorrow I can actually work on props and set up....maybe!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

so awesome...yayyyyyy for dad!


RoxyBlue said:


> Tomorrow my dad will be 90 years old Way to go, Dad!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

my MaaaaMaaa! 


trishaanne said:


> Since yesterday afternoon I have made 100 hamburger sliders, 65 hot dogs, 20 lbs of honey bbq chicken wings, 15 lbs of mac and cheese, about 10 lbs of pulled bbq pork, 85 mini pizzas, 15 lbs of french fries and 5-7 lbs or so of onion rings. I made 110 mini cream puffs, 50 bite sized brownies, bite sized oatmeal raisin and peanut butter cookies and 50 mini chocolate eclairs. I cheated and bought a caramel apple cake. I am TIRED and the dance doesn't even start for another 2 hours. One hour to go before we have to load all the food into the car, take it to the firehouse and get it into the ovens to heat, make the salad and have it ready to serve by 9:00. Once dinner is over, we'll put out the desserts and slide out the back door...let someone else in this stupid mens club stay and clean up...we're DONE! Maybe tomorrow I can actually work on props and set up....maybe!


----------



## slightlymad

Saturday night I have plenty of free time to on props but nooooo the co sends me to miami so now all I can do is look at scantily clad lasses on the beach.


----------



## debbie5

The Man is out of town (= I have no stress) ...the kids are exhausted from a Day Of Adventure With Mom (I hit a brand new, sharp curb and instantly sliced open my tire..we got to ride in the ENORMOUS tow truck!)...the weather is sunny yet crisp and yummy after 2+ straight weeks of near constant rain. All of my bluckies were busted, but I managed to glue them back together. Tomorrow is supposed to be another excellent day. A day to spend watching the kids goof around in the graveyard while I put stuff up and they find things to help me with. I love these fall days where it's so chilly you have to stay in the sun like a lizard to keep warm. Life is good.


----------



## debbie5

I took Dave the Dead's "The Geezer" out of the box and suddenly found myself keening & shouting in dismay , "OH NOoooooo!! HE"S ALL ROTTEN AND MILDEWY! Did you guys unplug the dehumidifier in the basement!? HE'S RUINED!!"

On closer (way closer) inspection, I discovered he's not all rotten and mildewy. He only LOOKS that way! HE'S FINE! That is his amazing paint and effect job dave the dead did. Like fine wine, The Geezer just gets better with age...

http://www.etsy.com/transaction/19581858


----------



## Dark Angel 27

today has been fun. nephew and i just finished the science project 30 minutes ago. who knew it would take so long!


----------



## slightlymad

I have been re inspired by the pumpkin videos now to get home and get some think Ill spend today catching up on my Holloween. Get some creativity flowing through my veins and get back to where I was before the seperation


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well, Monday I go in to have my ICD (inter cardo defibulator) replaced. The batteries are good for about five years. I have had it replaced once already due to a recall on the batteries. It was like one out of 50,000 had a issue but they replaced it anyway. Takes less then an hour to do since they don't have to rewire the heart. And I have been told that I can keep the old unite an take it home with me, how cool is that. If this is the case I will post a picture of it. 
And remember, "resistance is futile"


----------



## Evil Queen

Good luck with your ICD replacement tomorrow, would love to see pics of the one they take out.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

slightlymad said:


> I have been re inspired by the pumpkin videos now to get home and get some think Ill spend today catching up on my Holloween. Get some creativity flowing through my veins and get back to where I was before the seperation


I feel the same way. as soon as i get my food money, i'm gonna get me a pumkin too!



Bone Dancer said:


> Well, Monday I go in to have my ICD (inter cardo defibulator) replaced. The batteries are good for about five years. I have had it replace once already due to a recall on the batteries. It was like one out of 50,000 had a issue but they replaced it anyway. Takes less then an hour to do since they don't have to rewire the heart. And I have been told that I can keep the old unite an take it home with me, how cool is that. If this is the case I will post a picture of it.
> And remember, "resistance is futile"


Good luck BD!


----------



## Spooky1

BD, can't they just put some bolts in your neck so you can get a recharge that way?


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy 10/10/10!


----------



## slightlymad

Spooky1 said:


> BD, can't they just put some bolts in your neck so you can get a recharge that way?


I was thinking the same thing Good Luck BD.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No acting tonight, so it's beer, digging out the Halloween stuff and football!


----------



## Hauntiholik

69 degrees out and it's raining.
I've got a pot of homemade chicken noodle soup going and in the garage there's stone walls that need paint.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spooky1 said:


> BD, can't they just put some bolts in your neck so you can get a recharge that way?


Good idea, but these don't recharge. Some kind of high end lithium battery.
I was going to ask if they could install an MP3 player and a USB port.


----------



## Spooky1

Put one ghost up in an upstairs window last night and the big spiderweb on the front porch today. Two tombstones drying outside and the Ravens won again. It's been a good weekend.  Maybe I'll get my Funkin carved if I can find the template I want to use (it's buried in one of my boxes of Halloween stuff).


----------



## GothicCandle

obviously fake but highly amusing/creepy.


----------



## Evil Queen

I had a Velvet doll.


----------



## GothicCandle

Evil Queen said:


> I had a Velvet doll.


did she call you "mama" or say "Help me!"

Edit*
LMAO


----------



## debbie5

Ate lunch at a biker bar with my 6 year old as part of Adventure Day ("Mommy, LOOK! THERE ARE BRAS ALL OVER THE CEiLING!! WHY!!?")..then off to farmer's market to listen to acoustic guitar player & sample various farty cheeses, then walked to buy a dolly at the foo-foo bookstore...Trimmed hedges, wrapped entire porch & columns in black plastic & burlap..painted skellies, hosed off boarded up window coverings, Spanish mossed cemetery fence, shoved a few tombstones in, arranged erosion netting, pulled weeds for 45 minutes without gloves and tore the hell outta my hands, helped my parents out with chores, made dinner, washed a kid from head to toe, did laundry and home chores. It's 3 am and I'm finally relaxed enough to sleep. Busybusybusy!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Go Phils!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

October 11 is:

Columbus Day - second Monday of month 
It's My Party Day 
Take Your Teddy Bear to Work Day


----------



## debbie5

"Take Your Teddy Bear To Work Day"!!??

sheesh...lame.


----------



## slightlymad

Working hard looking forward to heading home soon


----------



## Spooklights

My Mom (who lives next door to me) reported that there is a school bus that slows down when it goes past my house every morning so the kids can look at my yard display.


----------



## Devils Chariot

October... you cruel mistress, your killing me. Killing me!

(don't stop)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Replacing worn serpentine belt and malfunctioning oxygen sensor in car = $500+

I wish cars could be fixed as inexpensively as props can be made


----------



## debbie5

I'm not even half way through October and I am gonna hire someone to help me clean...but I have to clean up before she gets here.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well I just got back from the hospital and having my ICD replace. Gota take it easy for the next few days and let it heal up.(don't need any problems this close to Halloween)
Here is a pic of the old one. I am sure it could still run some LEDs but not sure how to hack it. o-well.


----------



## Evil Queen

Awww it's not all bloody.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> Here is a pic of the old one. I am sure it could still run some LEDs but not sure how to hack it. o-well.


I'll bet Otaku could figure out how to hack that baby:jol:


----------



## Devils Chariot

Does this smell like chloroform to you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why do I feel dizzy all of a sudden?:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Why is there a pic of a guy doing a silly walk on the ICD?? LOL. Glad all went well, Bone Dancer.


----------



## GothicCandle

yayyyy!!!!! my aunt gave me a late birthday gift of an 8mm film called "Mouse Movies: Lion Hunt" for my projector. perfect condition and quite amusing! whoo hoo!


----------



## Devils Chariot

My 3-axis skull is talking to me, but it isn't even plugged in. Time to double up on the rum and chase those demons away!


----------



## morbidmike

I am officially among the dead !!! I went from hardly no work to way too much people are getting pissed that I cant be everywhere at once


----------



## debbie5

I'm not pissed. PLEASE don't come anywhere near me!!

(hiding)
LOL.


----------



## debbie5

I think the worm inside my head has once again found the nerve he likes to chew on.


----------



## Hauntiholik

October 12th is....
* International Moment of Frustration Scream Day
* Freethought Day
* National Bring Your Teddy Bear to Work Day (Always the second Tuesday in October)
* Farmers Day
* Cookbook Launch Day


----------



## Spooky1

Devils Chariot said:


> My 3-axis skull is talking to me, but it isn't even plugged in. Time to double up on the rum and chase those demons away!


DC, I think the rum is a ventriloquist and it's the one talking to you.  :googly:


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> I am officially among the dead !!! I went from hardly no work to way too much people are getting pissed that I cant be everywhere at once


Time to start the cloning experiments! :zombie:


----------



## Death's Door

Hello peeps!

Glad everything went well and you're doing good, Bone Dancer.

Had a three-day weekend and put it to good use finishing up decorating the inside of the house, made fudge, and monster finger cookies. The Halloween Pokeno Party is this Saturday and I decided to have a contest - "How many candy corns are in the glass pumpkin". The prize is a plate of homemade sugar cookies that look like candy corns in a halloween plate. They turned out pretty good.


----------



## debbie5

I woke up today and went on the front porch to check out the weather, and was pleasantly surprised to see that the frost is on the pumpkin!

Three projects are off of my TO DO List; running out of time, as usual. I wish I could do more projects during the year, but I seem to need the first whiff of autumn in the air before I get in the Halloween props mood....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Ate lunch at a biker bar with my 6 year old as part of Adventure Day ("Mommy, LOOK! THERE ARE BRAS ALL OVER THE CEiLING!! WHY...


...so, howd you explain it to her? 



Spooklights said:


> My Mom (who lives next door to me) reported that there is a school bus that slows down when it goes past my house every morning so the kids can look at my yard display.


I'd say that's a high compliment...i have some lights out, but they're all white...still I've had a few cars slow down to look at them. good luck on the haunt!


Spooky1 said:


> Time to start the cloning experiments! :zombie:


oooohhhh. can i help? Ill be the lab assistant!


----------



## morbidmike

my yard haunt hit the local paper and the local news now its like a freaking rock concert here with all the pic taking I have to admit the attention is kinda nice LOL the wife laughs at all the commotion this year is insane!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Mike!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're a celebrity, Mike! Or your haunt is


----------



## debbie5

Congrats, Mike! Are you going to use the attention to say you get help from HAUNT FORUM MEMBERS? And put some clothes on..no one likes a Halloween nudist.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I am lying low. If you meet anyone rom the FBI tell em you haven't seen me. If you meet someone from the CIA, tell em they still owe me $40 bucks.


----------



## Bone Dancer

morbid mike said:


> my yard haunt hit the local paper and the local news now its like a freaking rock concert here with all the pic taking I have to admit the attention is kinda nice LOL the wife laughs at all the commotion this year is insane!!!!!


Hey Mike, got a link to the article?


----------



## morbidmike

I'll have to look


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

sweet, make sure to post it!


morbid mike said:


> my yard haunt hit the local paper and the local news now its like a freaking rock concert here with all the pic taking I have to admit the attention is kinda nice LOL the wife laughs at all the commotion this year is insane!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Feeling really blue as my stupid head injury is keeping me from being able to play World Of Warcraft anymore. It's not that I will miss the game as much as it's just another slap in the face..one more "can't do it" to add to my list. Injury has been a blessing as I now say home and raise my kids, but it's frustrating when I come up against a situation that can't be easily worked around. The game was massively changed, and I can't comprehend the voluminous notes, as I have a hard time understanding stuff like that now. I'm still not used to being limited and changed. Don't think I ever will. 
Guess I need to go outside in the sunshine, put up skellies and remember that I'm blessed to not be in a office cubicle anymore.


----------



## Evil Queen

((((Deb))))

Do you have someone that could read them to you? My hubby plays WoW and is having a problem now that they changed everything too. He has a reading comprehension problem so all those notes are frustrating the hell out of him. I may have to go thru and read them to him.


----------



## Hauntiholik

October 13th is....
* National Peanut Festival
* International Skeptics Day
* Emergency Nurses Day (varies)
* National Face Your Fears Day (Always the second Wednesday in October)
* International Top Spinning Day (Always the second Wednesday in October)
* International Day for Natural Disaster Reduction (Always the second Wednesday in October)


----------



## Spooky1

Are you sure it's "International Skeptics Day"?


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats Mike on having a celebrity haunt!!!! Proud of ya!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm thinking it's a totally gorgeous day today and I'd rather be out in my yard with the dog than in the office


----------



## debbie5

How can you reduce natural disasters? I don't think Mother Nature is open to negotiations...


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1 said:


> Are you sure it's "International Skeptics Day"?


LOL..u dork.


----------



## My CReePY Garage

I just moved to Camp Speicher outside Tikrit, Iraq. I found out today that they are going to set up a haunted house. I'm going to sign up tomorrow. SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## Bone To Pick

lol, spooky1! I can't believe you beat me to the punch on that one......or did you?....


----------



## My CReePY Garage

I drew these and am sending them home for my kids to color.
The motorcycle shop is called CUSStom. That would be the name of my shop if I had one. Sadly, I don't even have a motorcycle, let alone a shop.:xbones:


----------



## Bone To Pick

Good luck with the haunted house, creepy!


----------



## Hauntiholik

my creepy garage said:


> i just moved to camp speicher outside tikrit, iraq. I found out today that they are going to set up a haunted house. I'm going to sign up tomorrow. So excited!!!


Yay!!!!! A little bit of home. A creeeeeeeepy home


----------



## Hauntiholik

I think work and stress go together like peanut butter and jelly lately.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Haunti I have days like that occasionally, although I have yet to beat myself to a bloody pulp on my keyboard


----------



## Spooky1

We just need 6 more new members to hit 1,500 active members.


----------



## debbie5

The Lord/Fate/luck/nothing works in mysterious ways....I was driving all over the city: on busy crosstown/4 lane roads, to a huge mall...totally forgetting I was low on gas. I got to my kid's school to pick her up, and I hit "E" and rooooolllleeeddd into a parking spot. I was 3 blocks from home! WHAT LUCK! And I happened to have hubby's credit card (I had no cash on me) so I could buy gas! O Man, I needed that little boost of good mojo today!!


----------



## goneferal

*Car Break In*

My car was broken into last weekend and they tossed everything, but took nothing. The apparently found no value in my John Carpenter's Halloween CD. For me, it is a win, but it is also sad to think that nothing in my car was worth taking. Oh, they left the cornstalks I forgot to pull out as well. Maybe they got freaked out... That would be awesome.


----------



## Zurgh

When you cut the hidden strings... everything falls apart...

On a side note... I require great sacrifices of meat... yum, yum!


----------



## debbie5

I bought a little desk top heater....now I don't want to leave the desk cuz it's ccooozzzzyyyyyyyy...like a cat on a radiator......


----------



## morbidmike

debbie5 said:


> I bought a little desk top heater....now I don't want to leave the desk cuz it's ccooozzzzyyyyyyyy...like a cat on a radiator......


is this some kind of sexual innuendo that you are trying to portray??????:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Mike..."The man in the desert only thinks of water".

I have all the water I need, Mike..how 'bout you?


LOL


----------



## debbie5

DO NOT BUY THE DUNKIN MUNCHKINS WITH THE non-pariel (round ball) sprinkles on them! They are hard & SO gross- it's like eating a pine cone!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Why are you eating Munchkins? Try buffalo flying monkey wings, they're delicious!


----------



## Spooklights

debbie5 said:


> DO NOT BUY THE DUNKIN MUNCHKINS WITH THE non-pariel (round ball) sprinkles on them! They are hard & SO gross- it's like eating a pine cone!!


I have to agree with you. However, I like the glazed ones. They remind me of BRAAAIIIINNNS! 
(Sorry, Debbie, it's been a long morning at work and I couldn't resist.:devil


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*trying despretely to get back in the loop *



morbid mike said:


> my yard haunt hit the local paper and the local news now its like a freaking rock concert here with all the pic taking I have to admit the attention is kinda nice LOL the wife laughs at all the commotion this year is insane!!!!!


Congrats Mike! you got that article link yet?



My CReePY Garage said:


> I just moved to Camp Speicher outside Tikrit, Iraq. I found out today that they are going to set up a haunted house. I'm going to sign up tomorrow. SO EXCITED!!!


I'm thrilled for you!



goneferal said:


> My car was broken into last weekend and they tossed everything, but took nothing. The apparently found no value in my John Carpenter's Halloween CD. For me, it is a win, but it is also sad to think that nothing in my car was worth taking. Oh, they left the cornstalks I forgot to pull out as well. Maybe they got freaked out... That would be awesome.


that's really sad...and at the same time, happy. you didn't loose your cd that you love so much!



Evil Queen said:


> Why are you eating Munchkins? Try buffalo flying monkey wings, they're delicious!


LMAO :lolkin:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

There, now that I've caught up...
Was heading to Taco Cabana and saw another haunter...with a cemetary on their front lawn along with a grim reaper...gotta go by there and see what they have!


----------



## debbie5

(deleted)


----------



## debbie5

If you are a long, lanky rancher from Texas, and you are wearing your boots & hat...and your jeans fit juuuuussssst right, you have no business calling a married woman "Honey" in your Texas drawl. No business! Cuz it just makes us weak at the knees. 

"Hey, HUuuuuuunnnneyyyyy..." (swoon).

My word...I believe I have found my Kryptonite.


----------



## Death's Door

goneferal said:


> My car was broken into last weekend and they tossed everything, but took nothing. The apparently found no value in my John Carpenter's Halloween CD. For me, it is a win, but it is also sad to think that nothing in my car was worth taking. Oh, they left the cornstalks I forgot to pull out as well. Maybe they got freaked out... That would be awesome.


I glad nothing was taken. Probably some druggies looking for loose change or prescription drugs. That's what is being reported when I read the weekly police reports for our towns.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

it was me...I just want to sell you a DVR system...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

WoW..the turkeys are back and flew 30 to 40 foot atop one of my trees...how cool!


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> If you are a long, lanky rancher from Texas, and you are wearing your boots & hat...and your jeans fit juuuuussssst right, you have no business calling a married woman "Honey" in your Texas drawl. No business! Cuz it just makes us weak at the knees.
> 
> "Hey, HUuuuuuunnnneyyyyy..." (swoon).
> 
> My word...I believe I have found my Kryptonite.


"Hey, HUuuuuuunnnneyyyyy..." How about a man from Maryland in a hat, boots and Shark pants!  :googly:


----------



## morbidmike

ahhhh my stomach is building up pressure for some reason it sounds like a industrial air compressor right now I hope the wife stays clear of the release valve LOL


----------



## debbie5

LOL @ Spooky1.

Only guys who own cows should** ever** own boots & a nice hat. 

And shark pants?? Well, Spooky1, as Elvis was to the white jumpsuits, so you are to the shark pants, my friend. 

"A shark, a shark-a burnin' Luuuvvvvvvv..."


----------



## Dark Angel 27

just bought the candy at walmart. some interesting variety...spent about 30 bucks on candy and 12 on the glow bracelets. how much did everyone else spend?


----------



## morbidmike

I'll end up at about 90 bucks


----------



## PirateLady

On candy and glow bracelets we spent about $160 but that's for two nites..:xbones:


----------



## debbie5

I don't even want to think about what I've spent. I think I went overboard (again). But I can't heeeelllllpppppp it.....


----------



## Death's Door

Well, cleaned the house last night, made pumpkin spice fudge, and started setting up table and chairs for tomorrow's pokeno party. Today it's food shopping and liquor store shopping. Party Party Party!


----------



## IMU

I can't get motivated ... or find what I need to even begin ...


----------



## slightlymad

Man I gotta get home and get to work on the display its gonna be weak stuff this year


----------



## SPOOKY J

I'm so conflicted! I want to put all my stuff out, but my wife is feeling like she might go into labor soon. Our other kids were born early (5 weeks and 3 weeks). I'm freaked we'll end up in the hospital for days and my stuff will vanish. The only relative I have in town to pull guard duty is a Bible beater and won't come to my house during the season anyway. I guess I'll have to gamble and put out what I'm willing to lose for now.


----------



## Bone Dancer

One more project to get done and then its set up time.


----------



## Spooklights

Everything is set up here. Now it's time to enjoy it!


----------



## debbie5

Spooky J...have a talk with the baby and tell it to stay in there and bake for a while longer. If it comes early, let's be honest: men don't really help with newborns....(LOL & running away)....


----------



## RoxyBlue

As part of the celebration of our 22nd wedding anniversary, Spooky1 and I went up to Gettysburg, stayed at a haunted B&B (didn't see or hear any ghosts, though), and took over 200 pictures of tombstones at Gettysburg's Evergreen Cemetery. It was a beautiful day for cemetery strolling


----------



## Bone Dancer

And have we posted any of these said cemetery photos? Mmmmmmmm?


----------



## scareme

What a special week this week is. The weather has been in the 80s so the spider egg pods I'm paper macheing are drying quickly making easy work of this. On Wed. my son got four free tickets to the Rocky Horror Stage production, with free appitizers and drinks before hand. Thur. my daughter bought me a ticket to a Darius Rucker concert. He was putting on a show as appreciation for United Way workers, and there were only about 500 people there. Pre-show was champagne, shrimp, salmon the works. She was in front row and got to shake his hand. Tonight my hubby had tickets to the OKC Thunder basketball game. Tomorrow my daughter got us tickets to the OU Iowa State game in Norman. And where am I durning all this fun? Stuck in this stinking hospital room since Mon. They had to put a central line in since these maxi steriods already blew out my veins. Doc says I might get to go home Sun. It's suppose to rain Mon., so when I really do get to paper mache, it won't dry out. What have I done to **** the big guy off? Maybe it was that goat I sacrificed. Hubby has shoulder surg Thur, so he will not be able to help after that. At least there is still two weeks til the 30th. I should be able to get something finished. Oh, and durning that 5.1 earthquake we had here this week I was on the 7th floor of the hospital. The windows and curtains shook. I told the nurse I didn't like being so high up, and she said it's better than being on the first floor and having it all come down on you. True. Hope all is coming along better for the rest of you guys. 
Congrats Roxy and Spooky on your Anniversary. Ghost and cemeteries, couldn't celebrate it any better.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> And have we posted any of these said cemetery photos? Mmmmmmmm?


LOL, not yet. I've only made it as far as transferring them from camera to computer and turning everything either left or right so they're oriented properly for viewing. Next comes cropping and resizing.



scareme said:


> Stuck in this stinking hospital room since Mon. They had to put a central line in since these maxi steriods already blew out my veins. Doc says I might get to go home Sun. It's suppose to rain Mon., so when I really do get to paper mache, it won't dry out. What have I done to **** the big guy off? Maybe it was that goat I sacrificed. Hubby has shoulder surg Thur, so he will not be able to help after that. At least there is still two weeks til the 30th. I should be able to get something finished. Oh, and durning that 5.1 earthquake we had here this week I was on the 7th floor of the hospital. The windows and curtains shook. I told the nurse I didn't like being so high up, and she said it's better than being on the first floor and having it all come down on you. True. Hope all is coming along better for the rest of you guys.
> Congrats Roxy and Spooky on your Anniversary. Ghost and cemeteries, couldn't celebrate it any better.


Geez, Scareme, ya gotta give up this hospital habit. It's totally getting in the way of doing fun stuff:googly: On the bright side, however, sounds like your nurse has a wonderfully dark yet practical sense of humor. And the goat sacrifice was definitely a mistake. Try a pair of turtledoves next time.

Thanks for the anniversary wishes We lucked out and did not get the rain we were expecting today - blue skies and some clouds made for a lot of nice cemetery shots.


----------



## debbie5

I went to my first "adult toy" party. I laughed so hard my abs hurt....


----------



## GothicCandle

Note to self: Stop getting sleepy and go work on props! no need for power tools so you wont have a chance of cutting a limb off after you fall asleep in the middle of working on this ogre.


----------



## My CReePY Garage

Just found out I will be traveling to different camps until, and maybe through Halloween.
Curse you Iraq... Curse you!


----------



## My CReePY Garage

The USO has this United Through Reading program where you pick one of the books they have and then record yourself reading it on a DVD. They send the books and DVD home for you for free. I found 2 Halloween books at one of the camps and sent them home with a DVD. The first time I did it my 3 year old got mad because she was trying to tell me something and I would not stop reading. The 8 year old had to tell her it was a recording.


----------



## debbie5

Hahhaahha..too cute. Shel Silverstein poetry books are great for that age, too, if u can get your hands on some printouts.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> I went to my first "adult toy" party. I laughed so hard my abs hurt....


What, no pictures? :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> What, no pictures? :googly:


Don't get too excited - she may be talking about Tupperware:googly::devil:


----------



## Hauntiholik

October 16th is....
* Bosses Day - a day to let your boss know how much you appreciate working for them and thank them for their kind and fair principles in the workplace.
_Uhhh yeah_

* Sweetest Day - a day where you give recognition to someone sweet and/or special.
_Here's to you Roxy!_

* Dictionary Day - a day to honor Noah Webster.
_Did you know gullible isn't in the dictionary?_

* Ex Day - a day created by 1-800-flowers where people will be encouraged to reconnect with an ex by sending him or her a special "Ex Bouquet" via the online flower delivery service.
_Why send flowers? When you care enough to send the very best send cooking utensils._









* World Food Day - a day designed to increase awareness, understanding and informed, year-around action to alleviate hunger.


----------



## debbie5

"Did you know gullible isn't in the dictionary?"

Hahhahahaa!! Good one!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> October 16th is....
> 
> * Sweetest Day - a day where you give recognition to someone sweet and/or special.
> _Here's to you Roxy!_


Aw, shucks, Haunti, and how sweet of you to say so


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just saw this on CNN.com - Barbara Billingsley died early this morning. Rest in peace, America's Mom.

http://www.cnn.com/2010/SHOWBIZ/cel...16/obit.barbara.billingsley/index.html?hpt=T2


----------



## Dark Angel 27

tonight's been very stressful. what is it with psychotic women?


----------



## debbie5

Leaves are at peak...not much longer 'til the winter sets in. How I wish Autumn was a longer season, like summer or winter. Seems we hunker down up here in the east, just waiting out winter each season...


----------



## Bone Dancer

How sad. Bye Mrs C.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

feeling much better today. last night I shopped at Curby's and scored two old chairs to be revisioned for the tea party.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The comic book store that Spooky1 goes to is filming a zombie store commercial today that will air during the premiere of "The Walking Dead". The store owner sent out a call to his subscriber list for volunteers to be zombified, so that's how Spooky1 is going to spend this lovely fall day - shambling around Frederick in old clothes covered with fake blood


----------



## scareme

Sounds like a great way to spend an Oct. day. I'm free! Rick broke me out about an hour ago and it feels so good to get home. It was great getting out of the car to the cemetery on the lawn, and spooks in everyroom of the house. I have a great family!


----------



## Spooky1

Glad to hear you're free and back home scareme!

Here's how they made me up for the commercial. There ended up being 40-50 zombies there for the commercial shoot.

DSC02906 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Our dog didn't seem to trust me. 

DSC02907 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I'll post the commercial link once it's on Youtube.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Most of the set up is done. Got a couple of tombstones to fix. Start the inside Wednesday. Should be totally done by the weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to hear you're home, Scareme!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Spooky1 said:


> Our dog didn't seem to trust me.


and do you blame him........


----------



## debbie5

No shark pants!!??


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Spooky1 said:


> Our dog didn't seem to trust me.
> 
> DSC02907 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> I'll post the commercial link once it's on Youtube.


you look like you're about to devour him...i wouldn't trust you either!


----------



## GothicCandle

I was just awoken by the ringing of my cell phone, I get wrong numbers a lot so I thought perhaps someone miss dialed and given the lateness(2am) I thought perhaps it was some emergency and so I answered it to tell them it was a wrong number. No...they were just drunk.....no idea who it was.


----------



## morbidmike

happy your home Scareme!!!......Spooky1 loks like a zombie Sam Elliot except for the baby blue shirt and kaki pants.....Sam wouldnt be caught dead in that LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## PirateLady

*Zombie cat*


----------



## PirateLady

*Brains*


----------



## morbidmike

that white cat is creepy looking I'd have to shoot that one in the face!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> No shark pants!!??


Debbie, I thought of wearing them, but I didn't want to tear holes in, and cover my Shark Pants with blood.


----------



## RoxyBlue

October 18 is No Beard Day. However, Spooky1 must keep his no matter what they say


----------



## debbie5

I convinced my hubby to go mustache-free with some special barter...hehehhee. 

HEY! Target has hi output, solar ,rock spotlights half off: $25 for 2. Still kinda pricey but.... Man, there stuff is just horrible this year. Even the Xmas stuff I see (even home decor) looks to be a big yawn. All I bought was a retro graphics pumpkin mantle scarf and a plastic hobnail goblet. OH WAIT! They have green makeup in a tube that is really good! I like it cuz its not kelly/crayon green like most makeups, but a sickening, moldy pea green. It bends very nicely..not too thick or opaque in coverage, but I want that true deathly color . Their stuff is selling out fast! No tombstones left!


----------



## debbie5

(gasps!) There are no BACK UP shark pants!!?

And the hermaphrodite or mixed gender/tranny was working today at Target!! YAY! So I got an extra special day going already. Last week, my 6 year old asked (after we left the store, thank god) if that was a man, a woman or what? Dr. Spock never addressed stuff like this in any of his books, so I had to think on my feet. I said, "I think it's a person who is kinda stuck in the middle..not a man, and not a woman...I dunno- doesn't matter." . I think it's a girl who is now a guy?? I dunno...he/she is smart & a fast worker, so it's all good. Hmm..I hope I notice the name tag next time. Hope it's not "Pat" or something....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

LOL. those guys/girls are so special.... :lolkin:


----------



## Death's Door

Man, time to catch up on the forum!

Congrats to Roxy and Spooky for their 22 blessed years to together!

Adult parties are definitely funny and great.

Spooky - you look mauvelous as a zombie.

Scareme - Glad you're out of the hospital!

DA - glad on your curby treasure find.

That zombie cat is definitely scary.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, Da Weiner It's been a very happy 22 years, and Spooky1 looks mahvelous whether zombified or not:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

22 years damn that is along time I'll keep my wife as long as she lets me do my halloween thing as soon as she say's no more SHE'S OUTTA HERE !!!!! then I'll be on the prowl for a halloween HOTTIE !!!!! LOL


----------



## fick209

Somebody is a tad early for candy at my house


----------



## Tinman

debbie5 said:


> No shark pants!!??


No shark Pants... How about piranha pants?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fick, love the squirrel on the casket

Tinman, that picture is a total hoot


----------



## Tinman

The pants were a Goodwill find a number of years back. Added bonus: the piranhas glow under UV light!

Still not sure what the shark pants are that I've been reading about. all I can find is:

http://thesartorialist.blogspot.com/2009/05/on-streetshark-pants-sydney.html

and that can't be right.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Tinman said:


> Still not sure what the shark pants are that I've been reading about. all I can find is:
> 
> http://thesartorialist.blogspot.com/2009/05/on-streetshark-pants-sydney.html
> 
> and that can't be right.


Behold.....Spooky1's shark pants!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, now I don't have to go looking for that picture


----------



## Tinman

Very classy! and I'd say that even if he wasn't holding the scythe. :jol:


----------



## debbie5

Attended my first night of award-wnning, women's barbershop singing group. I've been knocking it for years, calling it "Elf Practice" and making jokes about women in comfortable shoes. OMGggggg..it was SO MUCH FUN!
(putting on comfortable shoes and eating a big slice of crow...)


----------



## morbidmike

just when you were not afraid of the fourm anymore .....it's the attack of SHARK PANTS AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! duna duna duna duna dunadaadaa


----------



## debbie5

Ya know..only on a Halloween forum would there be a discussion of someone visiting a cemetery on vacation, and not an eye is blinked..LOL.


----------



## Joiseygal

October is my favorite month, but I can't seem to enjoy it until November?!?! I'm on track, but I still have so much more to do. Anyway everyone have a great day and I'm looking forward to catching up with everyone after the holiday.


----------



## debbie5

I hate how the leaves are at peak and it's so beautiful when the sun shines..then the rain & wind comes in, it gets dark and all the leaves are blown away. The sky is dreary, then morbidmike is seen running down the street naked yelling about how he needs more beer, chicken wings & pallet wood.....


----------



## Hauntiholik

October 19th is....
* Evaluate Your Life Day


----------



## Spooky1

* Evaluate Your Life Day ...... Life is good


----------



## RoxyBlue

Life is good when you share it with Spooky1 and the shark pants


----------



## Death's Door

debbie5 said:


> I hate how the leaves are at peak and it's so beautiful when the sun shines..then the rain & wind comes in, it gets dark and all the leaves are blown away. The sky is dreary, then morbidmike is seen running down the street naked yelling about how he needs more beer, chicken wings & pallet wood.....


LMAO! Reeled me in with that one ys did!!!! Now where's the delete key for my imagination to get rid of that picture.


----------



## debbie5

RoxyBlue said:


> Life is good when you share it with Spooky1 and the shark pants


Damn, you two...get a room.


----------



## Hauntiholik

October 20th is....
* Brandied Fruit Day
* Miss American Rose Day
* National Support Your Local Chamber of Commerce Day


----------



## debbie5

LOL @ "Brandied Fruit" and what that possibly means...

It's so cold here!! I'm modifying my hag costume to keep me warm on the porch. I have people stopping by the haunt to look, and it's not even finished! I'm trying to figure out what to say on a sign a skelly will hold in the cemetery, to convey that it's still a work in progress & not done yet. Any ideas?? Brrrrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

that should be easy. the sign could say something like....still buryng our dead...or still digging stuff up.... that's about all i got.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i think i'll put the costume on today...or at least what i have so far...


----------



## Evil Queen

How about "Under Decomposition"


----------



## trishaanne

Deb, we have a sign hanging on the cemetery column that says, "Please join us for our final year, October 30 and 31, 6:30-9:00, this year's theme is Hooray for Horrorwood" Feel free to use it...lol...although I'm sure you may have to change some of the wording! 

Decided to put some of the lighting out today so that tonight I could readjust it. Decided to redo a zombie in the yard which, with the kids "help" took an extra 2 hours! And then to top it all off, somehow while tripping over the kids and the extension cords and the crap they left all over the yard, I blew out my knee! Sitting here now with ice on it and getting ready to take a Naprosyn. I have until they girls wake up from nap time, about 90 minutes, for this injury to be over so I can get back to work.


----------



## Death's Door

Be careful Patti!!!! No injuries! You're tooo busy for that nonsense.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*Looking for a costume for Delilah*

looking for a costume for my little imp...and found this one. don't know if i'll buy it just yet...
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/school-girl-pet-costume/


----------



## morbidmike

gave my friend her Bday gift today she was like a little kid with a new bike on Christmas day


----------



## debbie5

DA- Target has some really good dog costumes this year!

Ummm..Miiikkeeeeee?? Where's MY preseeennnntttttttt?? (holding hatchet behind back whilst batting eyelashes).


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*i know they do, but no one has the size i need. xxsmall*


----------



## Dark Angel 27

something else i was going to add.

tonight, i went to a recital that my nephew was in. (he's second violin) and i was blown away by the amount of skill they had! He's in honors orchestra. and yes, I know I'm bragging...but he deserved it.

after their two songs, the highschool orchestra played a piece called 'A Rocken Halloween' in which they played the theme for Ghost Busters, Scooby Doo and another one i didn't recognize. (for that one they had a drummer join in)

the last number of the night was 'Thriller'. For this one they also brought in a bass guitar and the rest of the orchestra. It Was Brilliant!

I was so blown away by the way it sounded! An awesome end to the night!


----------



## morbidmike

busy busy busy thats what I am and it sucks


----------



## debbie5

Halloween: another clothing optional event.


----------



## debbie5

OMGgggggg....the dog smells horrid. As in: I'm gagging. It must be his ear, cuz it has a ripe cheese smell that literally fills the room he's in. I don't even wanna look in there...I dumped some fungal powder in there, and he still reeks. There is NO WAY I am getting close to him again....off to the vet's we go. Damn hairy-eared pooch.


----------



## Hauntiholik

October 21st is...
* Babbling Day
* National Pumpkin Cheesecake Day
* Get Smart About Credit Day
* International Credit Union Day
* Reptile Awareness Day
* Count Your Buttons Day


----------



## debbie5

Reptile "Awareness" Day?

What does that MEAN?


----------



## Devils Chariot

so tired. must carry on. must make props. only 10 days left.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

mom's gone for the day.....props here i come!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> Reptile "Awareness" Day?
> 
> What does that MEAN?


It means are you aware of the big reptile sneaking up on you. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watch out for this reptile at the local beach:


----------



## debbie5

Godzilla really needs to do something about his ginormous saddle bag thighs.

Alert the newspapers: my husband washed the dog. His stink is gone. (The dog's stink...hubs smells pretty good). I wonder what he got into that reeked so badly....

It's been so cold, that I haven't been outside working. Gonna have a good, warmer day Saturday (60 degrees & hopefully a warm sun for me to bask in)- I need to get it all done then. I'm really pissed that it's gonna be 29 degrees with a 10mph wind chill on Halloween...tho' I remember one year when I was little when we had a dusting of snow!


----------



## debbie5

Okay- so this is a really stupid question: how do you clean out the INSIDE of the gas grill? I can take the grates out, & even the gas burners out and clean them..but what do I do to get all the gunky grease that dripped down onto the inside, off?? The Man is supposed to do it, but he hasn't & I want to clean it & put the grill away for the season.....


----------



## morbidmike

use simple green and a scrub brush that stuff is awesome and non toxic......


----------



## morbidmike

is off to work to finish up some side jobs so I can collect about 3 grand SHOW ME THE MONEY!!!!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

I can't believe I can't find flicker bulbs anywhere yet...All I could find were the expensive silicone covered ones that suburban chicks use in their foo foo folk candoliers. Gonna see if they work....I did get $1 off when I mentioned my haunt & wanting them for a faked flicker circuit...Ain't too proud to beg.


----------



## Hauntiholik

October 22nd is....
* National Stuttering Awareness Day
* National Color Day 
* National Nut Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wh..wh..wh..what d..d..did you s..s..s...say ab..b..bout n..n..n..n..nut d..d...day?


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Wh..wh..wh..what d..d..did you s..s..s...say ab..b..bout n..n..n..n..nut d..d...day?


It's a day that honors you.....ya nut!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Today's ear worm is "Vampires Mummies and the Holy Ghost" by Jimmy Buffett.


----------



## debbie5

What kind of nuts? Dough nuts? Wing nuts? Dog nuts? Pea nuts? Nutsy nuts?


----------



## debbie5

Is that a song?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> October 22nd is....
> * National Stuttering Awareness Day
> * National Color Day
> * National Nut Day





RoxyBlue said:


> Wh..wh..wh..what d..d..did you s..s..s...say ab..b..bout n..n..n..n..nut d..d...day?


very ff.f..funny Roxy.

I'm recovering from all the grease burns i earned last night while making dinner. Some burn cream helped...but now i have sweltering burn marks all up my left arm.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Is that a song?


Yeppers. Here's a fun office video with the song. I wish my office had that kind of spirit.


----------



## Devils Chariot




----------



## Dark Angel 27

hahaha! now that looks like a fun place to work!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That was a fun video, Haunti

You go, DC, ya Halloween veteran!


----------



## Devils Chariot

3 Tours of Duty so far!


----------



## RoxyBlue

In honor of National Nut Day, a vintage commercial:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Standing at the genius bar......I need a drink.


----------



## morbidmike

I need a drink too!!!!!!!!!!!!asap


----------



## Spooky1

Where did I put my flask?


----------



## trishaanne

That looks like an awesome place to work!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Don't you just hate it that while your doing a search for some project information you keep finding other projects that you want to do.


----------



## debbie5

Down to the wire, and I STILL can't find the rest of my beef netting!


----------



## debbie5

The dog ate my shrunken heads!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> The dog ate my shrunken heads!!!


This is the same reason some plastic skeletons I have are missing hands and feet.


----------



## morbidmike

Wal mart has 400 watt mini foggers ...the last palce I'd think to look it's like half the size of the regular 400 watter ......we also got our candy 100 bucks worth that will take care of 400 tot's and my wife LOL !!!!!


----------



## trishaanne

Just had one of those WTF was I thinking moments.....

This year, to make back yard set up easier, we bought one of those 10x20 carport/instant garage things. No problem...it has the side panels so I can work on setting it up at night, nice and enclosed in case of rain, etc. This is a big weekend of working on setting up for us so we called a friend to help with setting it up, since hubby and I are a bit "vertically challenged." Hubby was in the shower so he could get an early start unpacking the box before his friend got here when all of a sudden it hit me...WTF was I thinking...and I sat up in bed laughing out loud, to myself! THIS CARPORT HAS NO REAR EXIT!!!!!

Well, looks like today I get to slash exit holes in a brand new, perfectly good tarp!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's such a gorgeous day outside - sunny and cool with a slight breeze. Went out to breakfast this morning and ran several errands, then spent about an hour on the patio putting a coat of varnish on one of the Ghoul Hounds since we never sealed them when we made them for the $20 prop contest a couple years ago. Spooky1 spent a productive afternoon aging a tombstone and a cemetery column. Tonight is "papier mache a spider" night


----------



## morbidmike

http://photos.mlive.com/4469/gallery/haunted_westgate_tour/index.html here is the new artical for the local press Jenifer is Nixie on this forum if this needs to be move please do so thanx MM


----------



## morbidmike

congrats to Nixe on a job well done on her haunt !!!!!!! she is front page of the Grand Rapids Press I'm in there too well just my stuff anyway YAY WESTGATE !!!!!


----------



## debbie5

"Tonight is "papier mache a spider" night"....

When you say it, it sounds like it's a double entendre....??

Good thing it's not "Shellac the anaconda" night...(running away from moderator's hatchet...)


----------



## debbie5

WOW! Nixie- I had no idea your haunt was so HUGE! You have a lot of stuff! And Mike...why weren't you in any pics?? Were you naked again!?? Nixie..I loovvvveee your hair! Curlie girls unite! (I gave in a few years ago & chopped mine to shoulder length...I was sick of having it all over me, the couch, in the butter...). And you look so well rested..with the kids, the haunt..what is your secret!!?? LOL.


----------



## debbie5

OMG...my computer is wacked. I can't get on to Vista at all, can only use Windows7 ..ALL my stuff is on Vista...and I have no clue how or even IF i can move my stuff over. I hate being Urban Amish sometimes..I have no clue.


----------



## morbidmike

I wasnt home when the news paper came...I was on tv and frontpage of the little paper so it's time for Nixie to shine


----------



## nixie

Hi there! I've been over a month without a computer....yuck! Thanks, Mike for posting the link! Aw, Debbie, I'm blushing! I don't know how I look well rested, I'm very much not...at all. I think I'm running on chocolate. And yes, Go curls!!! My kids all have them too, my oldest considers it a curse.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I will forever associate the smell of acrylic paints with Halloween.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> And Mike...why weren't you in any pics?? Were you naked again!??


*arg!!!! where's the bleach! i don't want that image in my head!!!!

Nixie: I am so jealous of you. i'll be hard pressed to top that tea party*


----------



## Bone Dancer

morbid mike said:


> http://photos.mlive.com/4469/gallery/haunted_westgate_tour/index.html here is the new artical for the local press Jenifer is Nixie on this forum if this needs to be move please do so thanx MM


Thanks Mike for posting the pictures. 
Wow, now thats what I call a front yard. Congrats to the both of you on a job well done and being first class representatives of Halloween.


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Nixie and thanx to Morbid Mike for keeping up informed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

October 25 is:

"Punk for a Day" Day 
World Pasta Day


----------



## Spooky1

Hope the folks up around the Great Lakes have their props secured (or inside). I heard a forecast for a wind storm up your way with winds up to 70 mph, later this week.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ocitber?

I woke up to the weather report saying "it's just dumping snow right now and we might see up to 2 feet of it." Man, did that wake me up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Ocitber?


The mind is willing but the typing fingers are weak


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> October 25 is:
> 
> "Punk for a Day" Day
> World Pasta Day


Most important of all.......it's my birthday! 
60 years! I never thought I would make it this far! :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ever read something someone posted on Facebook and wonder what the hell they were thinking to publicly post something either (a) way too personal or (b) way too stupid?


----------



## morbidmike

YAY were on again I was going through withdrawl's


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spooky1 said:


> Hope the folks up around the Great Lakes have their props secured (or inside). I heard a forecast for a wind storm up your way with winds up to 70 mph, later this week.


I think they have toned that down a bit (20-30mph), But still I may hold off on the light stuff til Wednesday or Thursday. 
I figure mother nature is just practicing for Halloween. I haven't used my foggers for the last three years now.


----------



## morbidmike

I'm taking a few things down just in case


----------



## Hauntiholik

October 26th is....
* Mince Meat Day - a day to enjoy this chopped-up concoction of meat and fruit, most modern recipes only contain fruit. Mince meat, dates back to Medieval times and was developed as a way of preserving meat without salting or smoking.c

* Mule Day - On this day in 1785, George Washington bred a pair of mules received as a gift from King Charles III of Spain. This breeding first introduced mules to the United States.

* National Pumpkin Day - Did you know that the word pumpkin means "large melon" in Greek? The oldest known evidence of this fruit (yes, pumpkins are a fruit) dates back to between 7000 and 5500 B.C.

* Worldwide Howl at the Moon Night! - This day is in fact a night starting at 9pm, but it involves doing exactly what the name suggests.


----------



## samhayne

time is running out... so much left to do 
*running to the garage*


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i'm chilling for now. i think i might put out the final string of lights soon and then just need to stage the party on the back porch


----------



## Hauntiholik

Why does the time at work the week before Halloween drag and the prop time in the evening is over far too quickly?


----------



## Draik41895

nine in the morning on guam, not much time to stay and chat. idk what going on halloween. ill get back to you guys. Im about to take off to jeffs cove. see ya


----------



## Bone Dancer

The winds have calmed down now. It was gusting up to 40mph or so with steady 20-30mph winds. Only two tombstones need to be reset, there was no damage. Glad I held off on setting up the rest of the stuff. Looking like more rain and wind tomorrow. 
Mmmm, howl at the moon night, maybe it will reduce some stress.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hauntiholik said:


> Why does the time at work the week before Halloween drag and the prop time in the evening is over far too quickly?


Remember the old saying "time flys when your having fun". Must be your not having fun at work


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bone Dancer said:


> Remember the old saying "time flys when your having fun". Must be your not having fun at work


That's an understatement my friend.


----------



## morbidmike

DIO got blown around and suffered minute damage I sure am glad I took the more fragile things down


----------



## debbie5

Wow..I'm not sure what malware was installed, but my computer is so screwed up. I can't access Vista at all, and my Windows 7 is now listed as a corrupted version. Not sure how I'm still able to get online...I wasn't even able to boot up for 2 days. Guess my Cheap Geek guy is gonna get a lot of my business. Unless one of you kind people wants to PM me, and I can call you and we can try to muddle though this together. I have the computer savvy of a 98 year old Amish woman....


----------



## debbie5

Hauntiholik said:


> That's an understatement my friend.


If work were fun, it would be called PLAY.


----------



## debbie5

I never got the time to make that "wiggling worms" amazing prop, and I was bummed. Then I realized....I can buy the real McCoy! Gonna pick up 2 dozen red wigglers & some meal worms to put in apothecary jars on my potion table. I'm considering buying 3 mice from the pet shop, too...they will be promptly let loose at midnight to an uncertain fate...no nocturnal rodentia pets for me, thank you.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

im so sleepy. think i may retire early


----------



## Bone Dancer

Dark Angel 27 said:


> im so sleepy. think i may retire early


I didn't know you could retire at 29.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*hahahahaha. always the smart ass. :googly:*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Something's up - tombstones are crawling out of the woodwork in our basement

DSCF3827 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF3828 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Halloween's coming, Halloween's coming....:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nice collection Roxy.
Sooooo if they can crawl do they set them selves out too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> Nice collection Roxy.
> Sooooo if they can crawl do they set them selves out too.


I wish! That would make the set up go SO much faster

Spooky1 was just looking in the crawlspace and could see another 8-10 tombstones in there, and I expect there are more hidden in there.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

so now, you don't just have skeletons in your closet,....you also have tombstones in your basement?


----------



## Zurgh

I leave ya' all alone for a bit... & Hauntforum gets attacked & morbidmike & Nixie get put in papers & stuff... & lots of other things happenededededededded.....& stuff & junk...

As for us at the 3L Cemetery.... the following internal Memo may shed some light...

"Good Morning! We have awoken... & WTH???? 
Why have we awoken, only to be greeted by such a lack of life of the still living? This is unacceptable! Even with ice crystals still melting, it is apparent that the staff has not been putting forth the effort that earns the usual pay bonus. The Usual mechanical failures & unexpected over sites have been accounted for and this is beyond the planned problems... All staff will be putting in triple OVERTIME at NO Pay until the schedule is satisfied... You know what happens to Non-team players... Nom, nom nom...":googly:


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Hauntiholik

October 27th is....
* Navy Day - a day to salute all the men and women in the United States Navy that help to protect our country.

* Cranky Co-workers Day - honors all those complaining and cranky co-workers. All year you have dealt with them and their crankiness today just let them be cranky and enjoy their misery.

* National Tell a Story Day - in Scotland and the U.K. - Tell a Story Day celebrates story-telling of all kinds. It doesn't matter if its fiction or non-fiction, a tall tale, or folk lore. Today is a day to tell 'em all. Stories can be from a book, other written material, or from memory.

* Sylvia Plath Day


----------



## Spooky1

Dark Angel 27 said:


> so now, you don't just have skeletons in your closet,....you also have tombstones in your basement?


Truth be told, the skeletons are in the basement too.  They feel the closets are too cramped.


----------



## Evil Queen

*Where's The Creepster?*

Creeeeeeepsterrrrrr where are youuuuuuu?


----------



## Spooky1

I think he went on Walk-About. Either that or he was locked up for lifting too much weight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He mentioned taking some time off, and I expect he's got some prop things keeping him busy as well.

Or maybe he fell into his crematorium - you never know


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm wearing a navy blue dress - does that count as celebrating National Navy Day?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well if Roxy can do that, then I guess I could be cranky for the day.

Still to windy to put props out. Does'nt look like I will be using the foggers again this year.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I heard it was an alien abduction. Or maybe he was just going back home.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ugh! All sorts of last minute prop ideas! Why didn't these ideas come up when I had more time?


----------



## debbie5

I would like to complain about the prejudice against red licorice whips. I can't find RED ones anywhere, just black ones. (I use them as spider legs in my spider cupcakes). No kid likes BLACK licorice! I had to settle for red licorice wheels, which is kinda like a whip but thicker & rolled. Now I gotta unroll them and hit them with a blow dryer to straighten them out. I DID find royal icing premade eyes at my local chocolatier....I begged and they sold me 50 eyes for $1.50!! That's WAY easier than piping them & is so much cheaper than using candy coated sunflower seeds! Yay! Now all I have left to do today is: resign up for health insurance (SO complicated to choose a new plan, so I'm just staying with the one I know), pay my premiums,wash clothes & dishes, decorate cupcakes, make dinner, put up more Ween lights & run a Girl Scout meeting. No problem! Thank God for caffiene & Ambien:"October's Little Helpers".


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Debbie - you can send the black licorice my way!!!!!

Man, today's weather is crazy. Friggin' hot and humid. Of course, we took out the air conditioners and put them in storage and I put my summer clothes away of course. The sun comes out and then the black clouds start in and then downpour. This has been happening all day. 

I'm off until Nov. 2nd from work. I did get my pumpkins this morning from the farmstand and didn't get rained on. Tommorrow the pumpkin carving starts! Been bringing up the outside props from the basement. I need to make brownies but it is toooo friggin hot to turn the stove on.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sigh, more wind damage in the graveyard. Not broken, but will need repaired.


----------



## The-Haunter

Wind damaged my tent haunt, and I'm stuck at work so I can't see it and am fearing the worst. Wind and jobs suck!


----------



## MistressWitch

Heading off to church- don't wanna go. Hope we don't get blown off the road. Hope all the tornado watches and warnings are for nothing. Not looking forward to putting all the decorations back up after we just took them all down to prevent damage from the storms. There's way too much to do and never enough time or help. Our local candy shop (it's a chain store in the mall) has red licorace ropes, at least the last time I checked they did. Twizzlers also has the pull apart licorace that breaks it up into individual strands. I'd much rather have the black licorace though. I need to find my pants I suppose. But lately it's been HOT and last night I was about to melt from the heat, even through some really bad storms. I'm so bored! There's not enough time to do anything significant before we have to leave so I have about 10 minutes to kill before it's time to round up the family. Anyone interested in reading everything I can write in 10 minutes? It could be a lot. Writing is something I'm pretty good at and I'm excellent at rambling about nothing. I should have been a writer for Sinefield- or however he spells his name. I'm debating weather or not I should dress up for the trick or treaters this year. I normally just wear my normal clothes and my MOST AWSOMIST WITCH HAT EVER but I kind of want to dress up this year. Though I have no idea what I'd wear and it's pretty late to make something. I could just check at Goodwill and see if they have something I could pull together but I don't want to really freak the kids out. They freak out just coming into the yard which I really don't understand at all because there's nothing too scarry- other than the zombies- which really scare the crap out of me to be honest. Hell, the pictures on the boxes they came in scare me- I'm such a chicken! Don't ask why I like Halloween so much because I really don't know- it doesn't make sence. So, thanks for still being here reading along with me. Think I'll start getting the food in the car- Wednesday is potluck after all- then the kids have to do a run through for the service on Sunday- the High School kids are doing the whole service- should be interesting. I think I like this thread- much more space to praddle on than what Facebook allows for a status update and Twitter is just an exercise in frustration for me. OOO look! I just got a message on FB so I think I'll read that and then head out. Have a safe night everyone- good luck with the weather!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mistress, you wrote all that in ten minutes?:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

WIND.......gosh damn you!!!!!! we got the news coming on friday and I have work and class tomorrow night till 9 pm ARRRRRRR I'm glad I dont have hair cuz I'd be pulling it out!!!!


----------



## The-Haunter

I so hear you mike just got back from running home to find my bro in law wife and sister in law trying to keep the tent from blowing away. Think it's all good now but it destroyed all but one room in my 7 room tent haunt. Grrrrrr. I opted to pull my beard hairs out they grow back faster


----------



## MistressWitch

Roxy it was closer to 5 minutes to write that. I've been typing since I was about 6- learned on an OLD manual that had the little arms that would reach up and slap the paper. I'd type so fast on that that the arms would get tangled up. What bothers most people about my typing is that I can watch tv, hold a conversation and type all at the same time. I rarely look at what I'm typing- only when I feel a finger head in the wrong direction for the word I'm meaning to type. It's something that I really really enjoy doing. I can type 4 or 5 page letter, single spaced, in about 15 minutes, much to my father's dismay when I'd send my parents an email. He'd actually have to print them out so he could read through them later. I just get to rambling and don't realize how much I've typed until it's pages and pages long... I really wish I could get paid to type- that would be awsome!!


----------



## debbie5

Mike, you could start by pulling out the hair on your BACK.
Speaking of hair on the back, I miss Creepster! 
Sooo...the $100 in software I bought last year never got installed correctly on my puter...looks like my computer will be getting an enema from Staples soon to clean all this malware out. ....

Made mummies & moons for dinner (hot dogs wrapped in pinched-on white bread strips with ketchup eyes...moons= pierogies+ sour cream "clouds". ). YUM. Too salty though- I need water. I still have to assemble cupcakes for tomorrow. Cutting a divot out of top of cupcake, globbing in some strawberry spread and a coiled up gummy worm..put divot back on. Frost with chocolate icing, roll in chocolate jimmies...add royal icing eyes, Black Widow hourglass shaped piece of Fruit Roll Up, and red licorice legs. Voila! A Black Widow spider with a special surprise inside. And don't chide me that spiders don't eat worms. I know. The store was out of gummy eyes, and we all know spiders LOVE eyes.


----------



## Evil Queen

Mistress you could get paid for typing. Look into medical transcribing.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I miss creepster too! 

mistress witch, we are kindred spirits. i'm a writer also (working on my first original piece) and i'm a really fast typist. i'm gonna have to send you a friend request now!


----------



## MistressWitch

Evil Queen- I went to school to learn medical transcription & have my degree in medical office technology. I just haven't been able to find work in that field and to do it at home requires the purchase of equipment that I can't afford. 

Dark Angel- friend request accepted!


----------



## Goblin

Wow! Two torndao warnings within a 24 hour period! Luckily, just thunderstorms.


----------



## MistressWitch

It's pretty much been 48 hours of tornado warnings/watches for some part of central NC. It's just been crazy weather. We NEVER get tornados this late in the year, never even get conditions that could spawn a tornado this late in the year. Thunderstorms, yep- all the time, nearly year round we could get a thunderstorm, but not tornados. Our local news channel has a policy that they will be live on air whenever there is a tornado watch/warning in the viewing- from start to finish of the alert. These poor guys are going hoarse from talking so much being live on the air for hours at a time. They are doing an excellent job and we are thankful for it, but sheesh! It's been a really long two days for them. Thursday-Tues it should be nice though so they can get a break.


----------



## morbidmike

the wind is calming down finally I have to get setup later today I had a lady stop by last night ,,,,she rang the door bell to express how upset she was that my display was unlit and most wasnt there....she said she drove along way to see my display then she told me where she lived its a max of 10 miles from me IN TOWN HERE......We were having 60mph winds DAMN people the stuff is homemade not industrial creations tested by NASA


----------



## Hauntiholik

October 28th is....
* Plush Animal Lovers Day - a day to celebrate cuddly and adorable stuffed toys.
* National Chocolate Day - a day dedicated to one of the most wonderful culinary creations.
* International Animation Day - the day commemorates the first public performance of Emile Reynaud’s Theatre Optique in Paris in 1892.


----------



## Evil Queen

Guess I'll curl up with my Halloween bear, eat some chocolate and watch It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Evil Queen said:


> Guess I'll curl up with my Halloween bear, eat some chocolate and watch It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown.


Sounds like the perfect way to spend the day!


----------



## Spooky1

Plush Animal Lovers Day - Maybe I'll curl up with my plush Alien Facehugger toy, eat some chocolate and watch the Venture Brothers. 

Halloween2005035 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

National Chocolate Day - Every day is Chocolate day!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> October 28th is....
> * Plush Animal Lovers Day - a day to celebrate cuddly and adorable stuffed toys


Curl up with this guy, folks - I dare ya!

ScaryTeddyBear by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Found this article on CNN.com about 10 uses for your body after you die. Perfectly timed for Halloween

http://www.cnn.com/2010/HEALTH/10/28/body.after.you.die/index.html?hpt=T2


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> October 28th is....
> * Plush Animal Lovers Day - a day to celebrate cuddly and adorable stuffed toys.





Evil Queen said:


> Guess I'll curl up with my Halloween bear, eat some chocolate and watch It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown.


I have a halloween bear also! 









guess I'll snuggle up wth him tonight!


----------



## MistressWitch

Morbid Mike- Don't you hate how some people are rude and clueless and self absorbed? On the other hand it's nice to know that your haunt really matters to people and they go out of their way to come and see it. I'm the only house in our neighborhood that sets up a display and no one has ever commented on it- I do it because it makes me happy and I enjoy it but it would be nice to have someone, anyone, comment on it- good or bad. 
And on that note- I think I'll leave a note in the guy's mailbox that sets up the huge Christmas display and let him know how much we are looking forward to it this year and how much we enjoy it.....


----------



## debbie5

"...she drove along way to see my display then she told me where she lived its a max of 10 miles from me IN TOWN HERE......"

Ummm...10 miles is nuthing. PEOPLE ARE FRIGGIN NUTS. Thats takes some large cahones to ring a stranger's doorbell to COMPLAIN. N--U--T--S. 
I'd like to thank all of you for passing the wind along to the east coast..I've been outside enjoying it- luckily it's about 72 degrees so it's perfect...wind is blowing all my crap all over, but at least it's not breaking. This is 1st season that I have been unable to have my stuff totally finished this close to Ween. Too much rain & wind and other obligations. 

Does Creepster need bail money or something?? (looking around for him)


----------



## Evil Queen

Today just sucks.


----------



## debbie5

Awwwww, EvilQ. Whassup??


----------



## debbie5

Sooooooooooo tired. Why does working outside make you like 5 times tireder? And is "tireder" a word?? 

YYyyaaawwnnnnn......


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i'm stuck in the house baking a cake. and tomorrow is birth mom's b-day party. this is what i feared would happen. pressure's on!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't worry, DA, you're in good shape with your props. Just relax, enjoy the cake, and then plan on running around like a mad woman/hatter on Sunday


----------



## debbie5

Just make friends with the caffiene, DA! 


I think that tonight, some Halloween cemetery pranking may have occurred whilst the Early Riser Haunters were sleeping, and the Insomniac, Over-Caffienated Jobless Haunter was out cruising the streets...hehehehheh!
(rinsing out paintbrush...)


----------



## Evil Queen

Nothing really wrong, just every time I tried to get something done at home I had to run out and take care of something else. Then I had bought my youngest a $200 BMX bicycle yesterday and today he bent a rim and now I'm waiting to hear if it can be fixed or if it has to be replaced.


----------



## debbie5

ARRGGHH!! he nailed a curb?? oh maaannnnnn....send him to my house- he can shovel snow til he earns a new one.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Evil Queen said:


> Nothing really wrong, just every time I tried to get something done at home I had to run out and take care of something else. Then I had bought my youngest a $200 BMX bicycle yesterday and today he bent a rim and now I'm waiting to hear if it can be fixed or if it has to be replaced.


Did you mean the bic or the kid?


----------



## debbie5

Hubs & I are snuggling in living room, watching tv. 13 year old is told to go up to bed as its time to go- she looks at both of us & sez:"No messing around..I don't want a brother". LMAO!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Bone Dancer said:


> Did you mean the bic or the kid?


Both.


----------



## debbie5

I dunno how much more weight gain I can stand from being so hobbled by this knee. I feel very MOOOOOOOooooo lately. If you drive past my haunt, look for the frumpy lady- that's me.


----------



## MistressWitch

Today has been my 16 year non-anniversary with the guy that lives with me. He refuses to get married- it's a really really long (almost) funny story. So today instead of telling him "happy anniversary" as I have done for the past 15 years- today I said "I would tell you happy anniversary but since we aren't actually married I can't say that- so nevermind- but happy non-anniversary". He rolled his eyes, blew me a raspberry, then kissed me. He's a charmer- anyone want him?  lmao!!

So I told him I wanted to go out for dinner, just the two of us- and he responded: "that sounds good, how about IHop?" When I told my teenage son what dad said he replied "Ihop doesn't really seem like a nice anniversary dinner kind of place". I told my son he was right and that I'm glad he saw it that way and I hope he remembers it when he's in a relationship. We ended up going to a place that a friend of mine owns for a nice, quiet, (no screaming kids) dinner for two. 

I got my new fogger and Swamp Juice today- played with it after we got home and changed clothes- it's AWSOME and I'm in love. It should be fantastic with a chiller. I went to Goodwill to see if they had a long black dress I could wear on Sunday (they didn't) but found two medium sized coolers that I can turn into chillers for the 400w foggers which will free up the giant cooler for the new 700w fogger. On the way home from dinner my non-husband and I tried to go to several cemetaries to see if they had any dead flowers in their trash but the gates were closed- Kenny (the non-husband) will call them tomorrow & will call some florests to see if they have any dead flowers in their trash we can have. 

All in all it's been a pretty good day. Friday will be spent repairing, tweaking, painting coolers, and getting stuff set back up that was taken down for the storms. Also need to get stuff out that we need to take to church for Sunday's service that the high school class is doing. They are talking about all the different religion's celebrations for the 31st and they have asked us to let them use some of our decorations. Our church also does a costume parade during the service around the sanctuary which is always fun. 

Think I'll be heading to bed now, it's 2am and I have a lot to get done tomorrow. Sleep well everyone! Or good morning, hope you have a great day!- whichever the case may be.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Congrates (or whatever), 16 years with the same anything is a long time.

Calling the florist and asking for dead flowers is something only a haunter would do. But its a great idea, I could use some dead flowers.


----------



## debbie5

MistressWitch, try calling funeral homes. They always have left over flowers and arrangements. 
Congrats on the longevity of your relationship.I've been married with the Official Piece of Paper for about that long...all the paper does is make it harder to leave. LOL. There is nothing as bonding to a long term marriage as sitting around the dining room table, late at night, both of you softly crying cuz you just figured out neither of you can afford a divorce and separate residences. I see the advantages of the papered union and the non-papered...sounds like you want the paper, though.  I would think you are a common law wife by now, which kinda defeats the whole "no marriage" thing.


----------



## debbie5

Warm cider donuts for breakfast. OH YUM!


----------



## Hauntiholik

October 29th is....
* Hermit Day - a day to spend some time alone.

* Frankenstein Friday - a day created to honor the mother and father of Frankenstein. Mary Shelly was 21 when Frankenstein was published in 1818. In 1931 Boris Karloff made the monster famous in the movie Frankenstein. Giving us the image most of us have when we think of Frankenstein's Monster.

* World Psoriasis Day
* World Stroke Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll celebrate Hermit Day by telling everyone at work to stay out of my office and not bother me


----------



## Hauntiholik

Time to play with the camera before the big night. Yep, I need practice.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Practicing ahead of time is definitely a good idea. Nothing worse than finding out _after_ the big day of photo taking that your camera or camcorder is not all it's cracked up to be when it comes to night shots or night video. We've been down that road:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

MistressWitch said:


> Today has been my 16 year non-anniversary with the guy that lives with me. He refuses to get married- it's a really really long (almost) funny story. So today instead of telling him "happy anniversary" as I have done for the past 15 years- today I said "I would tell you happy anniversary but since we aren't actually married I can't say that- so nevermind- but happy non-anniversary". He rolled his eyes, blew me a raspberry, then kissed me. He's a charmer- anyone want him?  lmao!!


This is were the idea of a 'shotgun wedding' shall be applied. I don't have any guns but a i do own a few daggers and knives....:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Don't worry, DA, you're in good shape with your props. Just relax, enjoy the cake, and then plan on running around like a mad woman/hatter on Sunday


But I'm already running around like a madd hatter!



debbie5 said:


> Just make friends with the caffiene, DA!


If only I had some caffine...time to fire up the tea maker!


----------



## Spooky1

Trying to get some last minute things done. It's quite breezy here today, with winds ~20mph. Nothing like the folks around the Great Lakes were getting. The dog is enjoying my being home by being in the yard most of the day. She got to chase a chipmunk around the yard too.


----------



## Hauntiholik

First outdoor prop goes up this afternoon.....the cockroach wall.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I want to go home NOW:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> I want to go home NOW:googly:


So go! Do you need a note?


----------



## heresjohnny

I have a new avatar


----------



## heresjohnny

have 6 posts until 2000.


----------



## RoxyBlue

heresjohnny said:


> I have a new avatar


Hey, you look really familiar



heresjohnny said:


> have 6 posts until 2000.


Go, Johnny, go, Johnny, go!:jol:


----------



## Otaku

RoxyBlue said:


> I want to go home NOW:googly:


Me too! Me too! I can't wait to get started on setting up. By midnight the garage will be filled with props staged and waiting to go in the yard in the morning!


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> I want to go home NOW:googly:


You are home now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> You are home now!




We finished carving our pumpkins about an hour ago, and now I'm in the basement putting varnish on the graveyard goblin, one limb at a time. Good thing it dries fairly quickly.


----------



## MistressWitch

Thanks for the words of kindness & humor about my non-marriage situation. I know it's just a matter of a piece of paper but it's what that paper signifies that I want. There's been a ton of stress on our relationship the last few years and this past year, starting on Nov 15, has been incredibly hard. My father died, unexpectedly, on Nov 15th, his mother died, thankfully (and I know how horrible that sounds but she was so sick with a stage 4 brain tumor that she would have never recovered from & she wanted to die to be with her daughter and grandson- don't get me started on her choice to be with her dead daughter/grandson instead of her living son/grandchildren) a week before my birthday in January, and then he got fired from a job he had for 10 years in July- which has been a mixed blessing. I just want to know that he intends to be here for the long haul. I know after all this crap, if he's still here, he likely plans on sticking around, but he's also had one foot out the door in many ways, including setting up profiles at 7 different dating sites and having private communication with several girls he's met through them. So more often than not I'm making plans to move out without him and then see where things go from there. If he really wants to be with me he'll make the effort to be at my place, spending time with me and the kids. If he doesn't, well then, he won't. Ya' know? 
Thanks for letting me vent- I feel better. 
As for haunt set up- I'm good to go. Everything should be set up tomorrow & ready to go to church in the morning. I even decided on dressing up this year AND I was able to find everything I need today. Think I'll go try it on now to see how it all looks.


----------



## debbie5

Holy. Crap. I almost burnt the house down!
I frantically unplugged my light show, multi-outlet timer. I'm still smelling smouldering plastic from my outdoor electric outlet. Now I'm worried that maybe I didn't overload the outlet- maybe the outlet is screwy. Hol. EEee. Crap. Guess I'm calling the fire department to have them give me a visit tomorrow before I plug everything back in and make sure I'm kosher. For all the times that I knock on this drafty old house, I sure as hell managed to rip that cord outta the wall mighty fast!

***If you are good at electrical stuff, please see my post in Tech Terror...I need advice. Tahnks in advance. ***


----------



## debbie5

I bought 2 dozen of the HUGEST, juiciest worms I have ever seen in my life. Spent at least 1/2 an hour driving home, discussing with the kids their ideas on How To Serve Worms. I am going to have all my potions set up on the porch, and will have the worms in this awesome, old dark wooden round flour bin I found (part of a sugar/flour/coffee canister set from 1948... I paid 25 cents for it!). How exactly DOES one offer worms to TOTers? We settled on using a small gravy ladle. (Tongs, I was informed, would pinch the worms, possibly in half...). Then we discussed theories on how to make living worm jewelry...which I may do next year. I cannot WAIT to see what happens when I offer a scoop of worms like it's totally a normal thing to do....I was gonna have mealworms, too, but they like to hide & burrow under the bedding and I was afraid they would die in the cold. Gonna keep the worms on a warming pad to keep them frisky in the 45 degree temps. outside on the porch.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

soo....tired....

the party went well as to be expected considering who the birthday girl is. Everyone complimented me on the cake...so i'm happy about that. Stayed up till 4 with mom till she left.

got up about an hour ago cause my sister out of nowhere asked me to help her put together a costume at the last minute that she can wear at work (walmart vision center)
did that. she's now a gothic vampire and she headed off to work. so here i am now. exhausted...and now debating on the pros and cons of going back to sleep.

i still have so much to do. mom's headed back to michigan so this is the first free day i have since she got here on the 12th. sister brought me back my fogger from her friends house. its really dirty so i get to take it apart and inspect it.

so much to do.....zzzzzz......i hate rushing at the last minute.


----------



## Evil Queen

Raining today so the garage work will have to get done, then tomorrow we'll set up the cemetery and all the outside stuff.


----------



## RoxyBlue

October 30 is:

National Candy Corn Day 
Mischief Night - sometimes said to be the 31st as well

And for all the HauntForum Peeps who are still trying to finish those last minute props:

LAST MINUTE PANIC DAY!!!

I just made that one up myself:devil:


----------



## morbidmike

time for the annual Halloween party ......I have a 12 pack of sam adams cherry wheat and 2 packs of black and milds ...Bring on the good times and the hang over LOL


----------



## debbie5

Lookie what I found today making a HUGE web on my cemetery arch!~ A pumpkin spider! VERY cool..I've never seen one before- he's BIG. Like this: 
http://bugguide.net/node/view/8396


----------



## Spooklights

Hubby and I just got back from the Cox Point Haunted House. We go every year, because it's one of the few haunted houses that I can handle. They had some new stuff done with projection this year; very neat.


----------



## debbie5

I may just have to kill my family. All of them. What a day.....I'm trying to re-route all the power for my lighting design..then decided to totally redesign the lighting THE NIGHT BEFORE HALLOWEEN. I got a light stuck on my roof and my spider victim is tangled in my tree, totally horizontal. I have a screw loose for wasting my time redoing my perfectly good lighting design. It's all still screwed up, and I'm so tired I literally can't walk. Tomorrow, I'm gonna route & light it it like I used to. No Light Show Catch-Your-House-On-Fire boxes, nothing fancy. I'm falling into bed now. G'night. Maybe I'll wake up dead and they can put me in the coffin out front...just make sure to remind my family to rake over the dragging heel marks in the lawn...gotta make it look good.


----------



## Spooky1

We just got back from a friends Halloween party. I was a zombie and tried out some makeup using liquid latex. Roxy was Gothic Vampire (a cool red hooded robe costume). We'll post some pictures of us soon. Happy Halloween to one and all, it's going to be a busy day setting the yard up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Besides the OBVIOUS D), October 31 is:

Carve a Pumpkin Day - no surprise here, but you shoulda done it sooner:googly:
Increase Your Psychic Powers Day - so you won't be surprised about the pumpkin carving thing next year


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well my party is over now and all went well, except it was to breezy for the foggers again. Everyone enjoyed the props and we all had fun which is the main thing. Lots of left over junk food. Normally dont get any toters here so tomorrow should be easy. Good luck everyone on your haunts.


----------



## debbie5

Starting the day off with an Aleve and a cider doughnut....


----------



## Dixie

I'll second that pain killer this morning and raise you two caffeinated beverages.


----------



## morbidmike

HAPPY HALLOWEEN !!!! to all the haunt forum members and family's today is our day to shine


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> Besides the OBVIOUS D), October 31 is:
> 
> Increase Your Psychic Powers Day


I'm having a vision.....everything is dark and scary looking.....there are weird lights in the yard, and strange creatures in my windows.....

Oops, sorry....that's just my yard set up for tonight. I'll try again later.


----------



## slightlymad

hey its not raining and kids are actually showing up


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well if you have enough strength left remember the after Halloween sales are a good time to stock up on the little things or score a prop for next year. I enjoy just getting out of the house for a bit, do some shopping and maybe dine out as a reward for all my work.


----------



## morbidmike

we had 620 tot's this year broke the old record of 400 + last year


----------



## trishaanne

I am SOOOOO glad this night is over, but it was the best ever!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i'm exhausted...and really pissed off. i was counting on my sister to bring her camera so i can take pictures. she didn't show up and now i have nothing to show you guys. 

it looked so awesome. but i def need another flood light next year and my own camcorder.


----------



## Bone Dancer

trishaanne said:


> I am SOOOOO glad this night is over, but it was the best ever!


Ya know Patty, I think that sums up this day for alot of us.

OK guys, back to work, we only got about 365 days left til the next one.


----------



## Spooky1

It was a great night (the wind finally slacked off as the sun set), but I'm exhausted.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My feet hurt and the basement is a mess again:googly:


----------



## Kaoru

my feet and body hurt and I am just glad I finally got to eat and SIT!


----------



## MommaMoose

Let's see I need a pop up canopy, curtains, crystal ball and wagon. Spook Sister needs a wagon, pop up, sword rack. Now gotta convince next door neighbor that next year the side show needs to set up in their yard also.


----------



## debbie5

Rain, sleet,slushy hail, then snow (none of which lasted very long)...and LOTS of happy, scared faces. Awesome night! Offering the real earthworms as a "special treat, fresh from my garden" was hilarious. Approx. 200 kids..great turnout for a freezing cold night.


----------



## debbie5

The Post-Halloween Ruminations: my family cannot agree on what a haunt is...I see it as almost like a play or show; they see it as bins full of crap to put up or on the lawn as fast as possible. I tried to be more laid back about "the show" and almost had TOTer's falling backwards down the stairs. Gonna have a dinnertime discussion tomorrow about putting the haunt away for a few years so we can have peace in October once more. There is no right or wrong: they see it one way, I see it another.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I got 200+ tots and a lot of happy kids...there was this mom that started messing with the stuff on the table..and some kids were kind of rude. i had a minion for about an hour and the rest was on my own...and for the first time ever i got an older kid comming up to me and telling me the candy was for his brother....

oh and i got propositioned too. this guy totally missed the fact that i had on my hat and asked me what i was doing next halloween...and that he sure could use a witch in his yard next year.... 
*oh for the love of extension cords!!!!!*


----------



## Goblin

We had our usual none, like we've had for the past 4 years.


----------



## Zurgh

all went well... many pics & vids took... Zombies behaved as well as could be expected... My efforts (from last year) Inspired another neighbor to 'Haunt' it up this year...Thank you all, friends & lovers! Back to the Deep freeze (4 us) until next year...peezout, playa-playas!

P.S. .... send more BRAINS!


----------



## morbidmike

TIME FOR TEAR DOWN !!!!! yucky its sad to see it go it has been up for 31 days and I really had a great time talking with all the masses of people stopping by


----------



## Evil Queen

We had about 200 kids, lots of picture taking, one mom told me we are in her child's scrap book, lots of folks saying they come every year. My feet are screaming at me, back is still sore but have to get everything packed up and put away. Next weekend I sleep in.


----------



## trishaanne

We were asked to keep ours up until next weekend because friends from out of state wanted to see the last one with the theme changed. Some of the walls and tunnels in the back yard will come down before that though....the poor dogs can't find their way out back to do their business...lol.

The drive-in theater was a HUGE success, with the little kids watching the old cartoons from the 30's and 40's and the parents remembering the days when they were kids. The older folks appreciated the old movie star tombstones with not many people from this generation even hearing of some of them. The concession stand food was amazing..the bags of popcorn, cups of hot chocolate and apple juice we had to give out along with the Halloween candy didn't really go though, because people thought it was all "freaky prop food"..lol. Now I'm stuck with 100 baggies of popcorn, 3 gallons of apple juice and enough hot chocolate too give to....ah, the hell with that....the hot chocolate is MINE!

We got video of the cemetery, concession stand and drive in while it was still light out, but once it got dark and all hell broke loose, the video got scrapped. My son tried to get some video at night but it didn't work out very well. At least we remembered to get pics of the volunteers this year. I think I have enough pics that once I can remember how to do it, and find my camera, I can post some...I hope. I am SOOOO proud of the theme change and the way it worked out, and I NEVER say stuff like that! (going off now to pat myself on the back for the first time...lol)


----------



## debbie5

Ow. SORE.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

just a thought:

kids these days have it so easy. parents just drive them around in the vans or the back of trucks.

when i was a tot we had to walk everywhere to get our candy! no parents to drive us around or anything like that!


----------



## debbie5

Word. 

(chewing) GOD BLESS REESE'S MINI PEANUT BUTTER CUPS!


----------



## RoxyBlue

November 1 is All Saints Day.

From holidayinsights.com:

"The Christian holiday of All Saint's Day honors and recognizes all of the saints of the christian church, many of which were martyrs. The church sets this day aside to celebrate over 10,000 recognized saints. Historically, All Saints Day was known as Hallomas. All Saints Day and All Souls Day was originally in May. They were moved to November 1st and 2nd to downplay the pagan holidays of Halloween (All Hallow's Eve) and Dia De Loss Muertos. Religious leaders felt these holidays were too popular at the time to ban outright. But, if moved the christian holidays to this time periods, the pagan holidays *would slowly die away*......."

Guess they were wrong


----------



## Spooklights

I'm finally finished getting the yard haunt put away. Now to tackle the stuff in the house....this is the most depressing day of the year.


----------



## debbie5

I'm so happy it's over. I can be NORMAL again! I LOVE it! NO STRESS! I have time to cook real food! Gonna organize my props & stuff better, cuz I have no idea what the future holds for all of it. And I'm getting sick. I'm glad I wasn't sick yesterday. Ah-CHOO! (snuff)...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> I'm so happy it's over. I can be NORMAL again! I LOVE it! NO STRESS! I have time to cook real food! Gonna organize my props & stuff better, cuz I have no idea what the future holds for all of it. And I'm getting sick. I'm glad I wasn't sick yesterday. Ah-CHOO! (snuff)...


um debbie....is there ever a time when you or any of us were normal?


----------



## Bone Dancer

She's got a point there Deb


----------



## debbie5

Yes! I'm Abby Normal. 

HEY! Look at the counter. IT'S DEAD! We need it to be reset to countdown to 2011!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ADD much Deb?


----------



## debbie5

*cries*


----------



## Dark Angel 27

awe...it's okay deb. i've got Aspurgers and that's way worse then ADD. eat some more choclate. you'll feel way better afterwards!


----------



## RoxyBlue

As I'm typing this, my graveyard goblin is sitting in the chair next to me and I'm surrounded by skulls, bones, tombstones, and evil looking masks all waiting to be packed away for another year. I am reminded as I sit here of a question my mom asked the other day after I had sent her pictures of our new tombstones: "Isn't it kind of eerie living with all those dead people--or at least, living with their stones??? I kind of like my "real ghost" better!!!! "

The answer is, well, no, it all seems quite normal:jol:


----------



## debbie5

I really need to take a pic of my living room. It's FULL of bins and crap..you can barely walk.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's a "pre pack up" shot of one corner of the basement. The dog apparently thinks this is normal also.

DSCF3989 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dark Angel 27

this is so frustraitng. my good aunt sent me her gently used ice tea maker. I've never had one this nice, and this one features two baskets to brew the tea with..but i've no idea how to use it.


----------



## Spooky1

We were walking our dog this morning and saw a house with decorations up. When we got closer we saw a nice little cemetery and the horse and coach and giant cat inflatables. The dog started pulling to get away, every time the giant cats head turned toward her. I guess she though it was going to get revenge on her for chasing cats from our yard.


----------



## slightlymad

Blah home sick and no energy to start packing or planning


----------



## Evil Queen

All packed away for next year. Time to think about baking.


----------



## MistressWitch

Mostly all packed up. Needed to get:
1 giant trash can to pack up the fence, rebar & MF nails
2 giant tote boxes for small and medium tombstones. (after the mod to make them easier to put up and so they won't blow over they didn't all fit in one box any more)
3 large tote boxes to reorganize a few things and pack up all the new stuff.

I have an Excel spreadsheet that I have everything cataloged in so I know exactly which box (or not in a box because it's too big) every Halloween item we own is in. 

Heading to the sales tomorrow- hope I don't find anything I HAVE to have- our budget can't afford much of that..... though there were a few things at one of the stores I wanted...... I *do* need to see about getting some costumes and props for our Christmas pagent at church though.... They figured I was the one and only person that could do the props & set design for it.... I wonder why??

Didn't dare go to Spirit this year and I didn't go to Halloween Express either. We had/have 3 different Halloween stores in our town this year. 

Think I'll head to bed. I'm still pretty exhausted from this past week.


----------



## Goblin

Packed away my Halloween stuff. Found somone had messed with it late Halloween night. 
My windsock had been torn down, two tombstones were knocked over, one ghost had the cloth 
pulled off it's head, and one of my jack-o-lanterns had a handful of pistachio shells in it. I have 
a good idea who did it....just can't prove it.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Went to the sales Monday. Got a 50ft pk of scene setter, a three foot skelly (resin type) and 6 foam skulls, all for 50% off. Could have spent more but just can't bring myself to buy some of that stuff anymore. Even at 50% it's still over priced. But I got what I needed for next season. Tear down will not happen for awhile yet. I don't have the vandils problem some of you seem to have (knock wood). So maybe in a week or so. It is time to get the shop cleaned a bit and the freezable stuff brought indoors. Nights in the mid 20's now.
It was a good season and like a good little haunter I am making plans for the next.


----------



## morbidmike

I got all packed up yesterday it was sad I miss all my friends in the yard we had such a great month all the work the haunted westgate people did was a big hit.......now a month off then back to the LABORATORY muhahahahahahahah actually it may be sooner I am getting the prop building itch in a bad way.....this year I need a witch ,a vampire modeled after my friend Haunti ,finish the 3 headed dog that didnt make it this year,a tall reaper to hold the dog back, and a drooling sewer monster ,and as much little things I can build....see why I wanna hurry I only have like 320 days till I set up.......DAMMIT I have been obsessed with the halloween spirit


----------



## Joiseygal

Damn I wish I could snap my fingers and all my Halloween stuff would go back into it's storage place. Anyway it is so much more fun putting it up than taking it down. Oh well I better get out in that cold to start the clean up. YIKES!!!! Oh and Bone Dancer I agree about buying stuff at the Halloween stores. I am so turned off at the stuff you purchase at the stores even at 50 percent off. I did stock up on hands and got a few skeletons. Oh and I came in second in the scarecrow contest and won 100 dollar gift certificate. I stocked up on all the merchandise they had for 70 percent off.....YEPPEEEE!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

November 2 is:

All Soul's Day - The Christian holiday of All Soul's Day pays respect to and remembers the souls of all friends and loved ones who have died. All Souls Day was started in 998.

Look for Circles Day

Deviled Egg Day


----------



## debbie5

First year that I didn't find anything I wanted or needed on clearance. Not even any Willton stuff. I was gonna buy a lightning machine, but when I plugged it in to try it, it was simply a strobe- no staggered lightning. I did buy Just Dance 2 and have been waiting til tomorrow to do it..still too sore! LOL..OLD! And WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THANKSGIVING!??
Radio stations are already 24/7 Xmas music, and Target has ALL of their Xmas stuff up. That's just WRONG. SCrew them- I still have ALL my haunt up & lit!


----------



## MistressWitch

So frustrated! Went to two stores today to find they were closed. WTF??? They were open for a week after Halloween last year- and this year- nothing! I had money to spend and the items I want were sitting in the window- but the guy wouldn't open the door. 

Anyway- got voting done. One of my kids voted for the first time today. I'm such a proud mom! Then his slacker friend was making lame excuses for not why he couldn't go vote so we showed up at his house unannounced and my son went and got him. So we took him to vote too. (his lame ass dad pulled up as we were leaving and when we told him we were taking his son to go and vote he just laughed and said "whatever" and went in the house- looser!)

Went to a meeting tonight about a trip opportunity for my daughter. It's a Girl Scout thing and I'm totally going to go too. How can you NOT take advantage of an awsome trip abroad to London, Paris, Lucerne & Sweeden- and we'll get to go to two of the WAGGGS world centers. I'm so excited and the trip is in June '12. Not sure where the money will come from but I know it will happen. 

99% of the Halloween decorations are put away. Have some super fragile interior decor to pack up and all the Halloween dishes need to get put away. Then I get to start focusing on the Christmas pagent for church and Girl Scout Leaderee decorations. Whoopie!!!


----------



## morbidmike

I didnt vote does that make me a lame ass looser ???....I never see anyone worth voting for so I just dont and I dont complain I just go about my life paying taxes, loving my wife ,and building halloween props


----------



## MistressWitch

Not voting isn't what makes this dad a lame ass looser- he is a horrible parent for numerous reasons- not supporting his son going to vote is just icing on the cake. He actually made fun of his son going to vote, instead of saying "good for you" (weather he meant it or not). His mother isn't any better. They tell him not to bother going to college- he won't learn anything and it's a waste of time and money. They told him he didn't have to sign up with selective service when he turned 18- it was optional. They didn't take him to register to vote. When he was having really serious problems in school they didn't go to the school and get it taken care of. There's a very long long list of what makes these parents loosers.


----------



## Hauntiholik

November 3rd is....
* Housewife's Day - a day to honor the homemaker in your life, male or female.
* Sandwich Day - the anniversary of John Montagu's, the fourth Earl of Sandwich.


----------



## debbie5

I did Just Dance 2 today..awesome!! Feels good to not be sore after dancing. I still dont' understand why: if you rest, you feel sore, but if you WORK the soreness goes away.

Speaking of going away: WHERE THE HELL IS CREEPSTER!?? I sent him the bail money he asked for....


----------



## RavenLunatic

I feel like sh*t today. yeah worse than usual. need to drag my ass to the shower and to get coffee. I've been awake for hours and i'm insanely dehydrated and getting a caffeine headache, at least that's what i'm telling myself it's from. sometimes forcing yourself into whatever mood it takes to get through the day just doesn't work. some days you just wanna stay in bed even when you know that leaves way too much thinking time. emotional stuff can screw you up physically worse than anything you could possibly do to your body. No I'm not whining, I'm just saying. Time for that shower and to find at least a piece of the wtfever attitude that doesn't really do anything but get me through the day and make me lose another little piece of myself.


----------



## debbie5

Aww..Raven. (hugs) get your ass outside and walk...walk fast...the harder you breathe, the less time you have to think. Yeah, sometimes thinking sucks.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I know exactly how that feels raven. i've been dragging my ass too. *hugs* all you can do is keep busy.

On a funny note, my sister and i went out for breakfast after going to the bank. both times she left her keys in the car...and yet no one bothered to steal it even though the windows were down. When we discovered that, I turned to her and said, "well now you know you own a POS...cause no one wants to steal it!" :lolkin:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

debbie5 said:


> Speaking of going away: WHERE THE HELL IS CREEPSTER!?? I sent him the bail money he asked for....


"My! People come and go so quickly here!"


----------



## RavenLunatic

Oh rubbish. You have no power here. Be gone before somebody drops a house on you.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I never tire of the Wizard of Oz! 

I ran my son's class party on Friday and dressed up as a witch. A woman who's a bus driver for the school also dressed up as a witch and did the rounds visiting all of the classrooms. When she came into our class, we pointed to each other, started cackling and quoted some of those lines! It was so much fun and the kids loved it!

Classic!


----------



## RoxyBlue

"..some people without brains do an awful lot of talking... don't they?"


----------



## Ms. Wicked

What would you do with a brain if you had one?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I would think of things I never thought before and then I'd stop, and think some more.


----------



## Spooky1

I *do* believe in spooks, I *do* believe in spooks. I do, I do, I do, I *do* believe in spooks


----------



## dominic81

Does the want to haunt year round haunt others like it does me? I'm new to this but this stuff is distracting, I find myself constantly searching websites and daydreaming on how to scare everyone!!! Does this go away? How do i control the beast


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll get you, my pretty, and your little dog, too!


----------



## RavenLunatic

I want to see you and your wife right away about Dorothy! 
Dorothy? Well, what has Dorothy done? 
What she's done? I'm all but lame from the bite on my leg! 
Oh! You mean she bit you? 
No, her dog! 
Oh, she bit her dog, eh?


----------



## debbie5

Must....run.....away........family.........making ...me....nuts.........


----------



## goneferal

This is my 100th post. ;p


----------



## debbie5

Congrats!


----------



## RoxyBlue

goneferal said:


> This is my 100th post. ;p


400 more and you'll become half a post ho and will earn the right to live in the Post Ho House laundry room


----------



## Evil Queen

Surrender Dorothy


----------



## Hauntiholik

Okay, stand... I will turn your frock into a beautiful ball gown! Stand up...Ball gown!!! Ball GOWN!!! Is this thing on?


----------



## trishaanne

Took all the lighting and power cords in today because of the forecast for the next few days. Some of the neighbors were outside and stopped to tell me what an awesome haunt we had this year. Then they offered to sign a petition and take up donations for us to do it again next year...lol.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I need help pulling my from my butt....I can't see ****!


----------



## morbidmike

hahahahahah you said BUTT !!!! you naughty boy


----------



## RavenLunatic

off to work. home in 18 hours or so I hope


----------



## MistressWitch

I feel like crap. Every major season change, from hot to cold or cold to hot I get this crud- for lack of a technical medical word. Somewhat flu-ish without the fever, throwing up... just a sore throat, cough, sniffles. No one else in the house gets it. It's a pain. Thankfully I can take the next few days and do nothing. Though, I still have a few Halloween things to get put away & then get the boxes put away and I'm really tired of tripping over all the boxes & stuff. So maybe I'll try to do that tomorrow- maybe not....

Blech.... I hate feeling crappy.


----------



## Bone Dancer

dominic81 said:


> Does the want to haunt year round haunt others like it does me? I'm new to this but this stuff is distracting, I find myself constantly searching websites and daydreaming on how to scare everyone!!! Does this go away? How do i control the beast


No it doesn't go away, if anything it gets worse. Your one of us now. Soon you will find yourself looking at piles of junk on trash day and looking for "the good stuff you need". You will also stop throwing stuff away that at one time you considered trash. You will start learning a whole new set of terms that you never knew before, like wal-wart, opps paint, monster mud, ect. You will also know the difference between a bucky and blucky, barney and tiny tim. You will have hot glue burns on your fingers and great stuff stuck to you shoes and shirts. You will take notes during monster movies and wonder how it was done and could you do it too. You will have recipes for fake blood.
It was already to late when you walked through the door.


----------



## Spooky1

LOL, Bone Dancer. I think you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## debbie5

To add to Bony's post: you will also become Golum-like,constanlty looking for "MY PRECIOUS": some item or bit of something you MUST have....you will find yourself looking with new, Halloween-addicted eyes at items at swap meets, yard sales and curbside. Your family & friends will get so sick of you talking about Halloween. But there are only 2 true measurements of your addiction: 

#1. If you wish you had more storage space , and
#2. If you can say (on any given day of the year, when asked) how many days there are til the next Halloween.

Welcome to the club!


----------



## Spooklights

Oh gosh, Debbie, you just described me. I'm looking into a second shed for the back yard. All my yard equipment is out in the rain, and the Halloween props are in my shed. Of course, after shed #2 arrives, the yard equipment will still be out in the rain. But I'll have room for more props.


----------



## Dixie

Spooklights said:


> Oh gosh, Debbie, you just described me. I'm looking into a second shed for the back yard. All my yard equipment is out in the rain, and the Halloween props are in my shed. Of course, after shed #2 arrives, the yard equipment will still be out in the rain. But I'll have room for more props.


At least you identify that the yard equipment will STILL not be in a shed ahead of time, LOL. Jaybo and I do have two storage sheds, and he still wants an off site storage unit, LOL. (off site only because we are out of room for a third shed, hahaha) Darn hobby.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Bone Dancer said:


> It was already to late when you walked through the door.


This is me. I just came here looking for a fix for my fogger and i've not been the same since!


----------



## Goblin

Guess Autumn's finally here. Hasn't gotten past 50 the past two days. Supposed to colder tomorrow......with rain.


----------



## morbidmike

MistressWitch said:


> Not voting isn't what makes this dad a lame ass looser- he is a horrible parent for numerous reasons- not supporting his son going to vote is just icing on the cake. He actually made fun of his son going to vote, instead of saying "good for you" (weather he meant it or not). His mother isn't any better. They tell him not to bother going to college- he won't learn anything and it's a waste of time and money. They told him he didn't have to sign up with selective service when he turned 18- it was optional. They didn't take him to register to vote. When he was having really serious problems in school they didn't go to the school and get it taken care of. There's a very long long list of what makes these parents loosers.


I was just kidding with you there is no need to explain any thing to me .....sorry to try and intimidate you ...but it's kinda my thing LMAO!!!!:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Rain rain go away.


----------



## Death's Door

Good morning everyone - haven't been here in a while - couldn't get to the computer in the library because of all the Halloween boxes stacked up. The outside Halloween stuff is down and have 90% of the inside stuff back in boxes. Tonight, I'm taking down the Halloween curtains in the kitchen and living room and get them packed away. Then the boxes go down in the basement and wait to get stuffed in the areas/spaces that are available. Man, if only this stuff went up as fast as it comes down. Tomorrow after work I'll take down my Spooky Town display.


----------



## RoxyBlue

November 4 is King Tut Day.


----------



## Evil Queen

I forgot how funny that was.


----------



## autumnghost

I'm thinking naps are wasted on kindergarteners (sp?). It's grown people who REALLY need them. Zzzzzz. Let me get through the afternoon without falling asleep at my desk.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> November 4 is King Tut Day.
> 
> YouTube - Steve Martin - King Tut (Live 1979)


It's also....
* National Chicken Lady Day
* National Men Make Dinner Day
* National Candy Day 
* National Non-Fiction Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> It's also....
> * National Chicken Lady Day


In honor of National Chicken Lady Day:


----------



## Death's Door

autumnghost said:


> I'm thinking naps are wasted on kindergarteners (sp?). It's grown people who REALLY need them. Zzzzzz. Let me get through the afternoon without falling asleep at my desk.


I've said that many, many times.


----------



## Death's Door

You know, I think Creepster wants us to miss him. Yep, that's what it is. 

On the other hand, I betcha anything Lord Humongus still has him in a headlock for mouthing off. If he would just say "uncle" and bow to the feline's demands, he wouldn't be in this predicament.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If The Creepster's avatar changes to one of a large cat with thumbs, we'll all know the outcome of the headlocking:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

What haunting creatures do when Halloween is over...






And another "Day After" video:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Standing in a harley dealership with the smell of brand new leather....I seem to have the ability of rational thought.


----------



## hedg12

Hauntiholik said:


> It's also....
> * National Men Make Dinner Day
> * National Candy Day


These two go together nicely...

Candy, it's what's for dinner.


----------



## morbidmike

I have a cold and back pain booooo hoooo hoooo everyone feel sorry for me.....please


----------



## Evil Queen

My pneumonia trumps your cold and back pain.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Walk it off, Mike!:googly:


----------



## debbie5

I was just clucking The Barber of Seville the other day, much to my children's consternation..what a co inky dink.


----------



## randomr8

I'm having Halloween post-partum


----------



## Bone Dancer

Roxy, Am I seeing that right, 31,000 posts

At one minute a post that's 516.6 hours or about 21.6 days


----------



## morbidmike

I am cured no more cold !!!!! it only lasted 1 day see what healthy living of candy,soda,and McDonalds will do for you.....I'll send you my work out regiment for only 4 payments of 5 dollars plus shipping and handeling


----------



## Joiseygal

morbid mike said:


> I am cured no more cold !!!!! it only lasted 1 day see what healthy living of candy,soda,and McDonalds will do for you.....I'll send you my work out regiment for only 4 payments of 5 dollars plus shipping and handeling


Hey Mike you are stealing my work out regiment! Well my deal is better because if you act now I will throw in a pen light! I'm happy that you are feeling better Mike and the whole gang has to catch up in chat in the near future!


----------



## RoxyBlue

November 5 is:

Gunpowder Day
Guy Fawkes Day


The Roots of Gunpowder Day or Guy Fawkes Day (according to holidayinsights.com):


In 1603, King James I took the throne in England. An avid Protestant, he began persecuting Catholics in the country. He forbade Catholics from practicing their religion,and punished Catholics who did not convert to the Protestant church.

The Gunpowder Conspirators were a group of Catholics who sought to take action against the king. They plotted to blow up the British Houses of Parliament. They planned to do so when the king and his supporters were in the buildings. Their plot was uncovered on November 5, 1605. Thirty six barrels of gunpowder were found in the basement of Parliament. Guy Fawkes, the leader of the conspiracy, was arrested and tortured until he confessed. He was arrested just as he was about to ignite the gunpowder.


----------



## debbie5

Another day of rain. Please make it stop. 
I can't put props away soaking wet.


----------



## Spooky1

Remember, remember, the Fifth of November, the Gunpowder Treason and Plot. I know of no reason why the Gunpowder Treason should ever be forgot...


----------



## morbidmike

I like gun powder it fizz's when you eat it!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1, there's a ditty about Guy Fawkes!??


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Spooky1, there's a ditty about Guy Fawkes!??


Yep, and here's the full text, courtesy of the following site:

http://www.bonfirenight.net/remember.php

Immortalized in this nursery rhyme, the Gunpowder Plot is introduced early into the young minds of children throughout the United Kingdom.

Remember, remember the fifth of November, 
Gunpowder treason and plot. 
We see no reason 
Why gunpowder treason 
Should ever be forgot!

Guy Fawkes, guy, t'was his intent 
To blow up king and parliament. 
Three score barrels were laid below 
To prove old England's overthrow.

By god's mercy he was catch'd 
With a darkened lantern and burning match. 
So, holler boys, holler boys, Let the bells ring. 
Holler boys, holler boys, God save the king.

And what shall we do with him? 
Burn him!


----------



## debbie5

WTF? Guy Fawkes ..who knew?? Guess it's British thing..no one here in America gives a crap.

Wow. My left tonsil is so big it's touching my uvula. No wonder my throat hurts. Maybe I'll die. That would be SO COOL.

WHERE IS CREEPSTER!??


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> WHERE IS CREEPSTER!??


He's in the cell with the werewolf at Haunti's house


----------



## Evil Queen

I think he's floating at the bottom of the jello pool.


----------



## debbie5

A little 6 year old girl in my Girl Scout troop told me how she never eats Thanksgiving meal at home...she always goes to other people's houses to eat. She wishes she could eat at home, but they can't afford all that food. Her (single) mom has a very expensive cell phone, Uggs, and an i pad. What is going on here!!? I am seriously considering having an open house Thanksgiving, letting these little kids from breeders see what a normal house life can be. I'm no June Cleaver, but these little girls are so sweet and cute, and they WANT a family...not to be dragged around. (sigh) I dunno. School is starting to look like the dog pound, filled with strays with various problems or sad stories. I can't believe my city has changed so much in 25 years. Even the nice, middle class kids are aping the ghetto-speak and crassness. Where did all the doctor's sons, the nice Jewish boys and the nerds go to? Nerds have morphed into violent gamer boys...OMFG. I'm old. I'm Ghetto Martha. Gonna have em over for real food.....a little Wii, some poker....I look at these girls who are 6 and all I can see is the face of one of my daughter's acquaintences who just had a baby at 14. NOOooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## morbidmike

I'm going gambling time to take money from the Indians


----------



## debbie5

Meh...nevermind my raving insomnia. I'm not feeding anyone. Damn breeder, scrub moms.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Looking forward to getting hammered at the Bates Motel employee party later on.


----------



## RoxyBlue

November 6 is:

Book Lovers Day - first Saturday of the month 
Marooned without a Compass Day 
Saxophone Day


----------



## Night Watchman

JT I would like to go to the party with you and down a few pops. Maybe in another lifetime.


----------



## scareme

Let's send JT to the Bates party without a compass, and see if he can find his way home.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> November 5 is:
> 
> Gunpowder Day
> Guy Fawkes Day
> 
> The Roots of Gunpowder Day or Guy Fawkes Day (according to holidayinsights.com):
> 
> In 1603, King James I took the throne in England. An avid Protestant, he began persecuting Catholics in the country. He forbade Catholics from practicing their religion,and punished Catholics who did not convert to the Protestant church.
> 
> The Gunpowder Conspirators were a group of Catholics who sought to take action against the king. They plotted to blow up the British Houses of Parliament. They planned to do so when the king and his supporters were in the buildings. Their plot was uncovered on November 5, 1605. Thirty six barrels of gunpowder were found in the basement of Parliament. Guy Fawkes, the leader of the conspiracy, was arrested and tortured until he confessed. He was arrested just as he was about to ignite the gunpowder.





debbie5 said:


> WTF? Guy Fawkes ..who knew?? Guess it's British thing..no one here in America gives a crap.


Not neccesarily. I still observe this day, but only becuase I was introduced to this holiday while living in England. It was a lot of fun!


debbie5 said:


> A little 6 year old girl in my Girl Scout troop told me how she never eats Thanksgiving meal at home...she always goes to other people's houses to eat. She wishes she could eat at home, but they can't afford all that food. Her (single) mom has a very expensive cell phone, Uggs, and an i pad. What is going on here!!? I am seriously considering having an open house Thanksgiving, letting these little kids from breeders see what a normal house life can be. I'm no June Cleaver, but these little girls are so sweet and cute, and they WANT a family...not to be dragged around. (sigh) I dunno. School is starting to look like the dog pound, filled with strays with various problems or sad stories. I can't believe my city has changed so much in 25 years. Even the nice, middle class kids are aping the ghetto-speak and crassness. Where did all the doctor's sons, the nice Jewish boys and the nerds go to? Nerds have morphed into violent gamer boys...OMFG. I'm old. I'm Ghetto Martha. Gonna have em over for real food.....a little Wii, some poker....I look at these girls who are 6 and all I can see is the face of one of my daughter's acquaintences who just had a baby at 14. NOOooooooooooooooooooo.


this is just sad, its wonderful what you're doing debbie, we need more mom's like you!


----------



## morbidmike

got back from gambling I LOST LOL!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

morbid mike said:


> got back from gambling I LOST LOL!!!!!


Score one for the Indians.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> Spooky1, there's a ditty about Guy Fawkes!??


Haven't you ever seen the movie "V for Vendetta"? The main character, wears a Guy Fawkes mask, and recites the poem. It's one of my favorite movies.


----------



## RavenLunatic

Mornings suck. So do people. But we won't go there today


----------



## morbidmike

good cuz we dont wanna hear it SASSY PANTS !!! LMAO


----------



## Ms. Wicked

RoxyBlue said:


> Saxophone Day


Well how about that!

Yesterday my son, who plays alto sax, had an honors, all district jazz concert! These 7th and 8th graders were all little players and I'm soooo proud of my son!


----------



## Hauntiholik

November 7th is....
* National Bittersweet Chocolate with Almonds Day

* Zero Tasking Day - this day is to fill that extra 60 minutes of daylight savings time with nothing. In other words, take this "extra" time and rest, give yourself a break from all the hustle and bustle of your everyday life.


----------



## Evil Queen

I spent my extra hour sleeping does that count as doing nothing?


----------



## debbie5

Ah-CHOO!! damn weather. coughcoughough


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, we still have some fun size Snickers with Almonds. Guess I'll have to let those make do for bittersweet chocolate day


----------



## debbie5

One of my daughter's friends is very tiny. She hates being called "little" and asks that people call her "fun size". She's hilarious.


----------



## scareme

Little is not so bad. My cousin was named Lori and I was Laurie. Since I was 5 years older, she was always called little Lori and I was... you got it, big Laurie. Believe me, that was no fun.


----------



## debbie5

I hit my full, adult height (5' 7") in 5th grade, and I was made to feel like I was Goliath. I always felt HUGE. Then The Puberty Fairy came to all the boys the summer before 8th grade, and they returned to school all around my height, so all was well.


----------



## morbidmike

5000 chanels and nothing at all on any of them TV SUCKS.....prop building is on hold for a lil bit the wife wants the basement finished I cant wait to get started this week I have to install 2 basement windows and an egress window I will be moving up to a 1500+sq ft house with 2 baths awesome....but also more to clean that part suck's


----------



## morbidmike

its kinda lonely around here since the big day is done


----------



## RavenLunatic

Sassy: Oh, Chance. When will you grow up? That bear couldve eaten
you. Dont you realize how painful that wouldve been... for the
bear?


----------



## autumnghost

A word to the wise - never yawn while applying hair spray. Cough, Cough, Choke.


----------



## debbie5

That crappy chocolate chips cookie mix in a bag kinda sucks, but if you just smoosh it inot a pan in the toaster oven, bake it for a while and then scoop out globs & top it with vanilla ice cream, its rather satisfying....looks like I will need MORE Wii in the morning...

Had a Wii party last night (can't say I've ever done Wii Just Dance at midnight before) and it was a blast! Now if I can just get my friends to lay off the wine & spinach/artichoke dip & drink a fine bottled water instead...I gotta take off this post surgery weight! I look like a marshmallow.


----------



## morbidmike

today no sun will shine because its all mine...world domination will be mine


----------



## morbidmike

scratch that the wife is mad at me now WORLD DOMINATION is her's... my super powers are no match for my nemeses she will probably jerk my spine out and beat me with it


----------



## PirateLady

Almost have the house back to normal after Halloween. Got most of the props and stuff put away over the weekend. GOT MY CAR BACK INTO THE GARAGE!!!! Whoo Hooo..LOL It was a wonderful weekend , went out for a late anniversary dinner with my hubby and got alot done. Hope everyone has a wonderful week.


----------



## debbie5

Mike, I hate to tell you this, but you don't HAVE a spine...or cahones. Marriage grinds mens' spines down like a pencil nub, and as for the rest, wives take them and keep them in a Mason jar. Occasionally, we let you have them back, like if you are going out to play pool with the guys....


----------



## Hauntiholik

November 8th is....
* Cook Something Bold Day
* Dunce Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

More about Dunce Day (according to holidayinsights.com):

Dunce Day celebrates the the term "Dunce" and dunce caps. Today marks the death (November 8, 1308) of Duns Scotus of Duns, Scotland. Duns Scotus was a medieval scholar. Perceptions of his views ranged from brilliant to less than complimentary. Duns Scotus believed that cone shaped hats increased learning potential. He believed knowledge would flow from the point of the cap, down and into the head of the wearer, making that person smarter. About all this accomplished over time was the perception of a person wearing a dunce cap to be...... a dunce. There was a positive side to his use of dunce caps. It motivated the wearer to learn more, so he could be rid of the cap. Scholar critics of his work derived the term "dunce" from his name and place of birth.


----------



## Death's Door

Man, I love having my hour back! Used it to sleep in.

Very productive weekend I had. I got the Halloween stuff back in storage without a fight, cleaned the house, mowed the autumn leaves, made a no-surgar added butternut squash pie for the hubby, oven roasted a mini turkey (they call it a chicken - I beg to differ due to the size of this "chicken") and roasted some veggies (more butternut squash, mushrooms, red-skinned potatoes, and carrots, and still had time to chill in front of the tube to watch a bunch of nothing.


----------



## PirateLady

ok wish I would remember to logout.....


----------



## Devils Chariot

7 days of cleaning up so far, 7 more to go. At least I have some storage.


----------



## Death's Door

Can't believe how cold November has been already this year. Usually I can get away with long sleeve shirts and sweat jackets but I have been wearing turtleneck shirts/sweaters and flannel pjs-everything that I would start to wear in December.


----------



## Spooky1

We still need to get most of our stuff into the crawl space. It will be nice to clear out the basement, so we can do a little cleaning (maybe get that old dried up paper mache out of the rug).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> We still need to get most of our stuff into the crawl space. It will be nice to clear out the basement, so we can do a little cleaning (maybe get that old dried up paper mache out of the rug).


Maybe you could start with those 22 boxes of comic books:googly::kisskin:


----------



## debbie5

A.D.D. Ramblings: 
(gasp!!) NOT THE COMIC BOOKS! LOL that you know EXACTLY how many of those damn boxes he has...
My 50 year old brother has boxes upon boxes of comic books, Roxy. I feel your pain. So does his wife. He also has old vinyl 12 inch single, disco records, too. And a large collection of glass insulators. AND an old steam engine he takes to shows...and a collectible car...and a camera on a kite, and he grows giant pumpkins, and takes 3D slides..OH THE SHAME OF NERDDOM! (I would kill him if I were married to him...)
Okay- so it's snowing like crazy here. My bald tires are frightening to drive with. The dog got groomed and looks like a plucked chicken..he went from fluffy, teddy-bear-cute poodle to skinny, prancy fagdog with a candy cane sweater. Oh the SHAME OF IT.

I can't decide between tortellini soup, or chicken quesadillas for dinner, so I will make both.
Has anyone ever figured out why, in Golden Compass (which is supposed to be a Christian-ish, allergorical movie, I think??) characters have demons?? What are the demons supposed to be/represent??
Okay...A.D.D. over & out. For now.


----------



## Hauntiholik

mmmmm peanut butter and honey


----------



## Hauntiholik

You know it's bad when you can't keep babysitters around because the life sized figures in every room creeps them out too much.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have the opposite type of problem, Haunti. Anyone who comes to work on our HVAC system always seems to spend a lot more time in the basement looking at the unit than might be justified by its condition, in spite of the skellies, tombstones, and creepy creatures down there. I suspect it may have something to do with all the pinup pictures on the basement walls, but I could be mistaken:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> Has anyone ever figured out why, in Golden Compass (which is supposed to be a Christian-ish, allergorical movie, I think??) characters have demons?? What are the demons supposed to be/represent??
> Okay...A.D.D. over & out. For now.


Debbie, Actually the "Church" doesn't like the Golden Compass (books:"Dark Materials" series or movie) because of several key themes of the novels, such as the rejection of religion and the abuse of power in a fictionalized version of the Church. Many church groups feel the Golden Compass books promote anti-Catholic and atheistic themes (kind of an anti-Narnia series). The best description of the "daemons" I've found was, it's a soul that's taken the form of an animal companion.


----------



## debbie5

Oh that's right..I"ve got my books mixed up. It was the Narnia books (Lion Witch wardrobe) that were kinda Christiany....thanks Spooks.


----------



## debbie5

And the dog just bit my husband. (sigh)


----------



## morbidmike

and I just bit my wife.(sigh)


----------



## Devils Chariot

Post haunt blues. I just want to curl up with Bottle of Cider and good movie. But nothing satisfies. Nothing. Only 356 more days...


----------



## morbidmike

I hear ya Bud I feel the same way


----------



## Ms. Wicked

With the time change, I've been on a comfort food kick.


----------



## debbie5

Great..now hubby wants to put the dog down. 
Dog had something in his mouth that he might have choked on...(despite our best efforts, with 2 kids and crazy me, there is always SOMETHING on the floor somehere in the house...a sock, a crayon, or in this case, a plastic label from clothing that missed the garbage can). Rather than give dog a treat in exchange for the label, hubby decided to be an ass & try to yank it out of dog's mouth, which started up the dog's defenses...so hubby got bit. I will not put a dog down due to human stupidity. However, I really wish the dog would un-learn the "give" command..he knows that if he has something in his mouth he is not supposed to have, we will exchange a treat for him giving it to us. So now, being the smart dog he is, he searches out things to pick up so we will then give him a treat. Despite going on 3 months with NO treats in exchange for a sock in his mouth, he still persists. So I'm sad Halloween is over, have a house that is still a wreck, a hubby with 4 holes in his thumb and a dog in jail. 
I need to start drinking.


----------



## GothicCandle

a friend had helped out on Halloween, I had told him to take a rope and make a noose for a prop and hang it up..apparently he didn't know how to tie one because I just found the rope lying around and whatever kind of knot this is its nothing like a noose. Though, I think only a haunter might expect a person to know how to tie a noose....lol


----------



## morbidmike

I know how to tie a noose I'v tied several of them for............practice ...yeah thats it it was for practice nothing else....whew!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

November 9 is:

my Mom's 83rd birthday!

....and less importantly:

Chaos Never Dies Day - That's one for Morbid Mike and Zurgh
Young Readers Day - that's for Gothic Candle


----------



## Joiseygal

Happy Birthday to my daughter who turned 17yrs old! I love her with all my heart even though she makes me crazy!!!!!


----------



## tcass01

Good Night and Sleep well while in hibernation to my Haloween decorations for another year.


----------



## tcass01

*Halloween on the brain....*

Is it wrong that, while at my daughters physical therapy appointment last night (cheerleading knee injury), that my mind kept wandering to the anatomically correct skeleton hanging in the middle of the room? I kept thinking, " That would be really cool with some flesh pealing off and the right lighting..."


----------



## scareme

tcass01 said:


> Is it wrong that, while at my daughters physical therapy appointment last night (cheerleading knee injury), that my mind kept wandering to the anatomically correct skeleton hanging in the middle of the room? I kept thinking, " That would be really cool with some flesh pealing off and the right lighting..."


Of course that's not wrong. That is why you are here. Other people would tell you it was wrong, but we know better.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Funny how quickly people forget how to drive in snow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of snow, here's a fun way to kill a few idle minutes:

http://www.funflashgames.com/Holiday-Snow-Globe.html


----------



## morbidmike

I'm BORED!!!!!! and tired of working from sun up until way after dark!!!!! now it's time for more beer and a pot of mac and cheese


----------



## Hauntiholik

first snow.....


----------



## morbidmike

you can keep it it's all your's


----------



## morbidmike

were having 62 degree days and I like it


----------



## Hauntiholik

Pumpkin soup for dinner after I clean off the satellite dish.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hauntiholik said:


> Pumpkin soup for dinner after I clean off the satellite dish.


Just how much pumpkin soup are you making anyway?


----------



## morbidmike

I want some pumpkin soup!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

the wifey went out with her gal pal's so I drank all her foo foo drink's MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA that will teach her to leave me home alone


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> November 9 is:
> 
> my Mom's 83rd birthday!
> 
> ....and less importantly:
> 
> Chaos Never Dies Day - That's one for Morbid Mike and Zurgh
> Young Readers Day - that's for Gothic Candle


Happy birthday Roxy's mom!!!

I celebrated??(though i didn't know untill i just now read this) young readers day by reading a medical text about brain damage(frontal lobe damage to be exact)


----------



## debbie5

We received about 3 inches of wet, slushy snow with some black ice yesterday. I had to miss my Elf Practice last night cuz I figured I would die if I drove in it for 50 miles. Plus, my nobez hab a code innit.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Your an elf?


----------



## scareme

Happy Birthday to Roxy's Mommy, married to the guy who looks like Terrence Stamp.


----------



## Zurgh

The Chaos never does die... It just appears to become well ordered and nicely behaved, all the while seething, churning, plotting, scheming... Quietly gibbering and meeping it's dastardly commands to its mad minions... :googly:

On an unrelated topic, anyone have a complete copy of 'De Vermis Mysteriis'... I think it has a viable "Summon Creepster" spell in it.:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

I'm ok I suffered a weird glitch here last night in chat I got froze out like 5 times that was really weird


----------



## debbie5

Elf Practice= women's barbershop singing group I recently joined...FA LA LA LA LAAAA, LA LA LA LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH.


----------



## Bone Dancer

You must look cute with your handlebar mustache, red and white stripped shirt and skimmer straw hat. "Down by the olddddd millllllll stream --------"


----------



## Bone Dancer

Above 60 here today again. That's a heat wave here for November. Now if it would just stay that way til March.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I need to go scrape ice off of the truck.


----------



## Hauntiholik

November 10th is....
* Forget-Me-Not Day - a day to remember family and friends.
* USMC Day - celebrates the birth of the United States Marine Corps. The Marine Corps were created during the Revolutionary War. OORAH!!!


----------



## Spooky1

We've actually been having some seasonally average temperatures for the last few days. Highs around 60 and lows in the upper 30's. I'll probably get out and rake some leaves on my day off on Friday (Veterans day for my company).


----------



## Spooklights

It's supposed to be nice this weekend, so I guess I'll be outside putting up lights and getting the garden ready for winter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh yeah, raking leaves, cutting back the dead plants, soaking up some autumn sunlight, and maybe a trip to FaerieCon in Hunt Valley MD - should be a good weekend

http://www.faeriecon.com/


----------



## debbie5

Hmmm...fairies, ya say??


----------



## tcass01

Supposed to be Sunny and 50's here this weekend. Since Halloween is over, now I can get back to framing the rear addition on the house. The Kitchen sliding glass door comes out this weekend. Time to send the mrs. shopping so she doesn't see the carnage. I'll be racing the winter winds to get the siding and roof on before winter hits. I hate working in the cold. I saw a Santa at Target yesterday, HHmmmm...Santa Zombie~~~~


----------



## Devils Chariot

good news. Wifey sez I don't have to clean EVERYTHING up if I am going to make props for sale for xmas money. he he...props! get your props! $100000 each! What no takers? (my plan is working).


----------



## debbie5

(watching as DC, wearing a ratty top hat and worn woolen muffler, pushes a cart down the snowy streets of London, yelling "Props for sale! Gitcher skulls, hand formed and painted in day glo colors!")


----------



## Bone Dancer

You might want to tinker along with something just to maintain the illusion and then say they canceled the order at the last minute. Appearance is important with this type of scam.


----------



## morbidmike

64 degrees today yippeee


----------



## debbie5

Is that the temperature of your blood, mike?


----------



## Devils Chariot

This work day is too long.


----------



## morbidmike

there is not enough time in the day to get all the work done


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my co-workers managed to download one of those fake security alert viruses onto his work computer today. He claims he got it from an embroidery web site, but we have our doubts about that.


----------



## Zurgh

I got one of those nasty programs (2 years ago) from looking up, of all things, pictures of trellises! Not porn... Not pics of hot, scantily clad ladies... but from a site with pics of trellises I was looking at for ideas for my garden! Also had one attempt to upload on a site like 'Instructables' or some place similar, but nipped that one in the bud... So I'd be prone to believe his story, RB, unless he seems to be "that" kind of guy...:googly:


----------



## debbie5

My dyslexia anorexia is kicking into overdrive. I think I am thinner than what I really am. I look in the mirror and am totally shocked...


----------



## Zurgh

Every one should see them selves as better or as who they are... & BTW Deb... I wen't out for a bit, not quit chat...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Watched the CMA awards. It was so very cool to see miss Loretta Lynne make an appearance and sing the third verse of 'coal miners daughter'


----------



## morbidmike

I have the same problem Deb the ladies always think I'm hotter than I think I an ....its a curse ........sigh!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thank you to all who have served!


----------



## trishaanne

While the grandkids and I were scrolling through the Spirit Store site, they saw the Pinhead animated figure and said.."Look grandma, it's Pinhead....you have that!" Is it wrong that two, beautiful innocent 3 year old little girls even KNOW who Pinhead is? Or that they wear little black capes and "fly" around the yard pretending to be vampires? Or that Michael Myers, who scares the hell out of most of the trick or treaters AND adults in the haunt, just makes them laugh? Or that they walk up and down the sidewalk in front of my house with outstretched arms saying, "zombie walk, zombie walk...brains!" What did I DO to these poor children....hehehe :zombie:


----------



## autumnghost

If a train station is where the train stops, and the bus station is where the bus stops, what's a workstation...?


----------



## Bone Dancer

trishaanne said:


> What did I DO to these poor children....hehehe :zombie:


Sounds like they have the best grandma ever and will remember you all thier lives. A happy childhood is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## Death's Door

autumnghost said:


> If a train station is where the train stops, and the bus station is where the bus stops, what's a workstation...?


A workstation is where someone comes over, stops and puts work on my desk!!!


----------



## morbidmike

I got a new toy today a Pasloade airless framing nailer YAY ME!!!!!! the wife dosent know yet BOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are ya gonna use that for target practice, Mike?:googly:


----------



## Zurgh

I have the most uncomfortable pressure in my head. So, if I bore a hole in it, will the evil spirits be released or will it just let more of them in...


----------



## Evil Queen

You have to put up an exit only sign.


----------



## Bone Dancer

morbid mike said:


> I got a new toy today a Pasloade airless framing nailer YAY ME!!!!!! the wife dosent know yet BOOOOOOOO!!!!


If you need to you can hide it at my place.


----------



## debbie5

Yeah, I know Zurghy..I had to jet whilst you were gone. Sorry.


----------



## debbie5

OMG. Four, 13 year old girls, me and my 6 year old all dancing to Wii in my living room....my 100 year old house & floor joists were creaking as we all leaped to Viva Las Vegas on Just Dance 2. I took them roller skating for 4 1/2 hours, then they danced for 2. I know some girls who are gonna have asses draggin' tomorrow! My daughter loved it....she said it was an awesome time, and now she knows why I go out every once in a while with my girl friends! Nice to see my daughter keeping up the Fun Girl tradition! The girls begged to stay longer, so I guess they all had a good time. I had to shoo them home, as tomorrow is a school day. Sometimes, it's good to be Mom. 


My husband and Dino the Biting Dog hid in the Man Cave in the basement....LOL. Too much estrogen in the air.


----------



## morbidmike

that should have been on video so we could see how much fun you were having and critique the dancing


----------



## Hauntiholik

November 12th is....
* National Pizza with the Works Except Anchovies Day
* Chicken Soup for the Soul Day
* World Pneumonia Day


----------



## Evil Queen

Hauntiholik said:


> * World Pneumonia Day


Been there, done that.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hauntiholik said:


> November 12th is....
> * National Pizza with the Works Except Anchovies Day


I have never known anybody that puts anchovies on pizza.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

bone dancer said:


> i have never known anybody that puts anchovies on pizza.


lol !


----------



## Ms. Wicked

debbie5 said:


> OMG. Four, 13 year old girls, me and my 6 year old all dancing to Wii in my living room....my 100 year old house & floor joists were creaking as we all leaped to Viva Las Vegas on Just Dance 2.


I was be-bopping to Viva Las Vegas at the Illinois State Fair... performed by noneother than Elvis Himselvis. There are no words to describe this... but the boys were _not _impressed and refused to dance with me. So be-bopping alone it was!

Sounds like fun.


----------



## autumnghost

Why does most fantasy art have to depict buxom women in tiny costumes? Can we have a little beefcake with our cheesecake please?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> I have never known anybody that puts anchovies on pizza.


Back when I was in high school, my parents got a pizza delivered that had anchovies on it (which they did not request). We offered them to the cat thinking he'd go for something fishy. He took one sniff and then started doing the cat-burying-poop move, which is the ultimate sign of a cat's disdain


----------



## Dark Angel 27

autumnghost said:


> Why does most fantasy art have to depict buxom women in tiny costumes? Can we have a little beefcake with our cheesecake please?


oh dear, you've put me on my soap box.

for years i've wondered this. Personally, i think it's cause men drew the pictures, but i think if we did the same for their 'equipment' the men may take offense and complain about being subjectated in such a manner.

i also think that this sort of thing, may make women and girls who aren't as well endowed feel inadequate. the same thing happens with those brainless victoria secret models. I've hated them for the longest time...its also a reason i loathed anna nicole. But the one thing that makes me feel better is the knowledge that though I'm a very very far cry from a model I have the inteligence and creativity (not to mention manners) they only wish they could posess.

okay, i'm off my soapbox now. thanks, i really needed to get that of my....er...yeah.

:lolkin:

now, i really need to get off this site and off the computer as i have a church retreat to go to and need to finish getting ready for it! be back on monday!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

another thought i had:

my sister and i were watching the blue collar comedy tour and i must say, that after watching it, i suddenly became a sophisticated genius...ok...that's it for now! bye all!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's very quiet here....too quiet:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

I've been too busy raking leaves and cleaning up to make any noise on the forum. I won't get into the model/fantasy art debate since we have lots of beautiful pinup art on our walls, and I think I'm biased.  Actually my favorite modern pinup artist is Olivia (a woman).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of noise and pinups....


----------



## Devils Chariot

Tonight I'll get some fancy beers, take a nice hot bath, cuddle up in some warm PJs and start my first how-to of the year. (for me the year is measured from halloween to halloween, so halloween is really new years eve.)


----------



## autumnghost

Spooky1 said:


> I won't get into the model/fantasy art debate since we have lots of beautiful pinup art on our walls, and I think I'm biased.


Don't get me wrong. I love vintage pin-up; especially the 1940's era. I'd just like a little B & T (that would biceps and thighs) once in a while in place of T & A.

Just an opinion.


----------



## debbie5

Mario Lopez fathered a child??!!??

He's got some splainin' to do....and I need to get my gaydar reset. Cuz it must be broken.


----------



## Zurgh

Bone Dancer said:


> I have never known anybody that puts anchovies on pizza.


And now you do.


----------



## debbie5

Are anchovies and sardines cousins? What about smelts? Herring? is there a whole family tree of tasty, small fish? Fried smelts are the bomb...


----------



## Hauntiholik

November 13th is....
* Sadie Hawkins Day
* World Kindness Day
* National Gaming at Your Library Day
* National Indian Pudding Day


----------



## Ms. Wicked

What a morning! Had to get my son out the door at 6:15 a.m. to get the bus from school for an honors band concert later today...

Downing another cup of coffee and heading up to my sewing room to crank on the gown. I'm one of those people who works best with deadlines!


----------



## debbie5

The last gasp of Fall is upon us..two days of 60 degree, sunny weather...then it's 6 months of COLD!
I'm SO HAPPY for this weather, as I have a garage FULL of stuff we never got around to selling. Gotta get it out so we can put cars in there. I'd much rather stand outside when it's 60 than when it's 40 degrees. I don't even think I'm gonna put out the 6 garbage bags full of kids' clothes...I may just donate them. I'm amazed at all the clothing we have! It's NUTS!


----------



## morbidmike

I feel like punching someone in the face ....any taker's ??????


----------



## RavenLunatic

go ahead make my day


----------



## morbidmike

we have a taker but I dont hit chicks soooooo I guess I'll be needing another volunteer


----------



## Zurgh

I'm game, mike... but you have to like shadow boxing & enjoy slamming your fist into concrete... and, can you give a shadow a black eye?:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Don't be sexist, Mike. I know several women who need a good punch. Equality for women.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I took four non-functional computers to the recycling facility this morning, had lunch at a sushi restaurant, and spent a couple hours in the yard raking leaves and cleaning up the butterfly garden and front flower beds. Totally GORGEOUS day to be out doing yard work.


----------



## morbidmike

just got the shower for the man bath I saved 200 bucks getting it off of craigs list


----------



## debbie5

Ummm, Mike? Your sentance needs more punctuation or something, cuz it sounds kinda like you had a odd sort of date....


----------



## Hauntiholik

mmmmmmm 15 year scotch


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mmmmm, Bailey's Irish Cream in hot milk


----------



## morbidmike

ahhhh the good life chilling on the couch with a portly lil dog on my lap LOL


----------



## debbie5

Hubby was grouchy...but I fixed that for him. 

I'll do anything to keep him in a good mood for tomorrrow's garage sale. 
What are you THINKING!!?? I massaged his feet....


----------



## Zurgh

Mmmmmm, Neurotoxic bubbling death fluids.... wait, er, what?


----------



## debbie5

I post things when I should be sleeping instead of thinking....


----------



## RoxyBlue

And some people post things when they should be thinking. Facebook is like that:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Ways to have an unsucccessful garage sale:
#1. Do not advertise it in the newpaper cuz your spouse won't spend the five bucks,
#2. have it in Novemeber, when no one has garage sales, and
#3. have it on a Sunday.

Our profit: $4. 

However, I discovered TWELVE HUGE BINS FULL of kids clothes shoved in the back of the garage, which I sorted thru & donated to local agency who handles troubled & foster kids. Over 20 garbage bags stuffed full of clothing. (A lot of it was clothing a friend had given us that didn't fit well on my kids). All the stuff we didn't sell went to the curb; it was very satisfying seeing parents with lil kids in their van picking up boxes full of toys and videos. One guy was thrilled with our cube fridge ("BEER FRIDGE!") and another lady took my old Partylite candle crap. A nice man took an old vanity table that weighed a ton. So while we made pretty much no money, it was fun chatting and just cleaning out all this STUFF! And seeing people who really could use the stuff take it away was nice. It was a perfect day- about 60, sunny and really weird thin, frosty clouds that made a rainbow 3/4 of the way around the sun almost all day. I've never seen anything like that in my life. It was cool. I just hope it doesn't mean that the apocolypse is tomorrow....


----------



## pyro

boy is this going to suck ---been home since aug (got hurt @ work & had 3 stents put in my artery right side of heart) ----now i must go back to work , even though my arm still hurts,, but the doctor release me cause there is nothing they can do--WTF


----------



## morbidmike

that sux Manny I would trip and fall in the parking lot workmans comp baby!!!!! or you will be more messed up good luck pal


----------



## debbie5

If I hurt like this NOW< how much will I hurt when I'm 90!? WTH.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Hey there! I fell through the rabbit hole many months back and found myself in some strange world where Halloween did not exist.....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

just got back from seeing "skyline" feel so ripped off. the movie sucked and left me on a cliffhanger. n a word, i hated it


----------



## autumnghost

Why, when there is a 50/50 shot at something, do I get it wrong 90% of the time?


----------



## Spooky1

The joy of going back to work after a three day weekend. Now I've got two days worth of work, to do today.


----------



## Hauntiholik

November 15th is....
* Clean Your Refrigerator Day
* America Recycles Day
* National Philanthropy Day 
* Pack Your Mom Lunch Day


----------



## Spooklights

I'm noting that I should clean the refrigerator. But should I recycle the leftovers or give them to Mom for lunch?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

feeling surprisingly energetic today...woot! time to go outside and put up some lights!


----------



## debbie5

Ever have your insurance billing so screwed up that it's just easier to PAY IT OFF than to keep trying to get it fixed? I have 13 bills from spring/summer of '09 that are still wrong. I'm tired of talking to the billing chick about it. Do they really think my office visit co-pay is $11.71? Duh. I'm so done with it.

Damn..I hate how stuff like this totally wrecks my mojo for the day.


----------



## Devils Chariot

shhhhhh i'm sleeping. Wake me up in October.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm feeling a bit peckish.


----------



## Death's Door

I don't know about the rest of you guys, but this fall has been the best with all the leaves changing their color (no, I'm not dropping acid). Even some of the trees in my yard have changed to some beautiful colors -usually when they turn it always yellow to brown. 

This weekend we went to hubby's 30th high school reunion on Saturday night and had a great time. Hubby went striper fishing on Sunday and I had the whole day to myself.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whenever it happens, within a couple nanoseconds after walking in your front door, you will know that your dog has had an accident in the house.

At least this time she used a machine washable area rug as her indoor bathroom.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Started cleaning the shop last week, found part of the floor and the top of a wall. Also found 6 half used spray cans of flat black. Need to start getting the freezable stuff to the house. Opps paint and Greatstuff don't do well out there.


----------



## morbidmike

just got 5 prehung doors and 5 slabs (no frames) for 100 bucks on craigs list they are still in the packing with the prices they totaled over 450 bucks I dont know why he didnt take them back to the store for atleast in store credit ...Oh well his loss my gain!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

You're getting all kinds of good deals Mike!


----------



## debbie5

Yaawwn.


----------



## GothicCandle

i wonder if other people involuntarily smile and laugh after being surprised/scared by the sudden appearance of a creepy ghost in a horror movie. LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer

Do you mean those people in the movie that are scared so bad they go mental and start to laugh in a manic manor (ha ha ha we are all going to die)?
I think what is happening there is that the brain goes to a default setting because it can't decide what to do or is trying to protect itself. Some people freeze up, some laugh as you said, others go to a exscape at all cost mod (running blind). 
Orrrrrr, maybe it's something that happens in the movies. (women can't run without falling down, going to look for something in the dark with a candle).


----------



## GothicCandle

Bone Dancer said:


> Do you mean those people in the movie that are scared so bad they go mental and start to laugh in a manic manor (ha ha ha we are all going to die)?
> I think what is happening there is that the brain goes to a default setting because it can't decide what to do or is trying to protect itself. Some people freeze up, some laugh as you said, others go to a exscape at all cost mod (running blind).
> Orrrrrr, maybe it's something that happens in the movies. (women can't run without falling down, going to look for something in the dark with a candle).


no, I ment as I was watching "Shutter" the original thai version the ghost appears out of no where and then just as suddenly disappears (and the charactor thinks he is loosing his mind) and i jumped and then laughed and thought that was a cool effect.


----------



## Hauntiholik

November 16th is....
* Button Day
* Have a Party With Your Bear Day 
* World Food Day


----------



## debbie5

November 16th is also...

* "What Is That SMELL!!??" Day

Oh....I think I forgot to wash dishes...peee yoooo.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

well, i had bought an animated raindeer and a spiral christmas tree. neither work. i checked the motor and it's a pos. kinda dissapointed...but then again, i think i may attempt to turn the raindeer into an animated prop next year....good thing i only paid ten bucks for the pair.


----------



## Bone Dancer

GothicCandle said:


> no, I ment as I was watching "Shutter" the original thai version the ghost appears out of no where and then just as suddenly disappears (and the charactor thinks he is loosing his mind) and i jumped and then laughed and thought that was a cool effect.


Oooo, ok, All that means is that your a haunter. Do you find yourself taking notes while watching movies. Or replaying some part of a movie to see how something was done.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Political correctness has gone too far!!!
Instead of saying that the parents are asked to provide food for an in class room Thanksgiving party it's called a "Friendship Feast".

What's wrong with calling it Thanksgiving? It's an American holiday! All of the food they've asked for sounds like Thanksgiving leftovers to me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Everyone is so worried about stepping on someone's toes. I think it's time to get out the steamroller.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Calling Thanksgiving a Friendship Feast ranks right up there with the Freedom Fries thing - totally ridiculous.


----------



## Devils Chariot

RoxyBlue said:


> Calling Thanksgiving a Friendship Feast ranks right up there with the Freedom Fries thing - totally ridiculous.


Agreed. Political Correctness is the tool of Concern Trolls.


----------



## Spooky1

The Ghost and Mr. Chicken is on TCM.


----------



## debbie5

I do find myslef watching a horror movie yet NOT watching it, as I'm too busy looking at all the stone walls effects and costumes in the background. Van Helsing is mesmerizing for that . I do the same with old silent films..I love to see what's in the background...the cars, the clothes.

Re; political correctness: the other day, I was walking down the school's hall after my parent-teacher conference, and over the intercom someone announced, "If you need an Arabic translator, please come to the main office". Well, I had to pass the office on my way out, so I stopped by. I said, "I'm going to the gym in half an hour and could use the help of an aerobic translator to help me with my cardio workout".

The secretary and the translator both said in unison, "No- ARABIC.." then realized they were dorks. And that I am a dork. Why in the world do they have to use taxpayer funds for a translator!? What happened to learning English (American?) as fast as you can once you get here, so you can function in society? It's what my ancestors did. Sheesh. Don't need no stinkin' translators.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Friendship Feast? WTH. that's the stupidest thing i've ever heard!

I have no idea what could be so offending about a day where you celebrate thankfullness and being with your family. This country is getting more selfish by the minute!


----------



## Evil Queen

Spooky1 said:


> The Ghost and Mr. Chicken is on TCM.


Darn I only caught the last 30 minutes.


----------



## Zurgh

Agents,
The Ham is in the oven, the Biscuits are Buttered, the pyes are in the sill.

Where is Auntie Ridiculous? Has she been to the yacht club today, and did she bring her galoshes?

Eat this message when done. I'd suggest salt & vinegar to taste.

Transmission ends.........


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Re; political correctness: the other day, I was walking down the school's hall after my parent-teacher conference, and over the intercom someone announced, "If you need an Arabic translator, please come to the main office".


I wonder if the person needing an Arabic translator understood the announcement?

And does anyone else get those emails that say "If you have trouble reading this message, click *here*"?


----------



## scareme

morbid mike said:


> just got 5 prehung doors and 5 slabs (no frames) for 100 bucks on craigs list they are still in the packing with the prices they totaled over 450 bucks I dont know why he didnt take them back to the store for atleast in store credit ...Oh well his loss my gain!!!!


Probably cause they were stolen.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Geee Mike, looks like those doors were "framed" after all. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Goblin

Wow! Another tornado warning till 4 am.


----------



## morbidmike

BOOOOOOOOOOOO ...boggity boogity boogity lets go racing


----------



## Hauntiholik

November 17th is....
* World Peace Day
* Take a Hike Day
* Homemade Bread Day 
* Electronic Greeting Card 
* National Young Reader's Day
* International Students' Day
* National Unfriend Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

"National *Unfriend* Day"!?!?! If my HF friend count goes to zero today, I'll know why

I love the smell of homemade bread when it comes from the oven all warm and fresh - mmmmmm


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> "National *Unfriend* Day"!?!?! If my HF friend count goes to zero today, I'll know why
> 
> I love the smell of homemade bread when it comes from the oven all warm and fresh - mmmmmm


ah the diversity of the miss use of English, defriend or unfriend, neither being real words and yet both, with the introduction of social networking media have come into being. *Goes to defriendify some unfriendly non-friends* I have a book about the misuse of English and it has a whole chapter on turning nouns and adjectives into verbs.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

feeling moody today


----------



## Hauntiholik

GothicCandle said:


> ah the diversity of the miss use of English, defriend or unfriend, neither being real words and yet both, with the introduction of social networking media have come into being. *Goes to defriendify some unfriendly non-friends* I have a book about the misuse of English and it has a whole chapter on turning nouns and adjectives into verbs.


If Mrs. Palin can get "Refudiate" as the word of the year by The Oxford American Dictionary why not "Unfriend".


----------



## Devils Chariot

That sounds perfectly cromulent to me.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> "National *Unfriend* Day"!?!?! If my HF friend count goes to zero today, I'll know why


Roxy, you know, no matter what, you'll always have me as your forum friend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ My honey is so sweet


Unrelated to that, some folks sure get tense when they're working on a deadline.


----------



## morbidmike

I'm not unfriending anyone you know how long it took me to get as many as I have ...and please nobody unfriend me


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> ...and please nobody unfriend me


oops. Was that you? hehehe j/k


----------



## Evil Queen

morbid mike said:


> I'm not unfriending anyone you know how long it took me to get as many as I have ...and please nobody unfriend me


"Brave little virgin who lit the candle. I'll be thy friend."


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hahahahahaha!


----------



## GothicCandle

Hauntiholik said:


> If Mrs. Palin can get "Refudiate" as the word of the year by The Oxford American Dictionary why not "Unfriend".


I read once that on a percentage scale English spoken in other countries has changed more then it has in America, so the phrase of "Americans can't speak English" is less true then saying the English can't speak English. lol

*restrains commenting on the perceived intelligence of Mrs. Palin in order to keep peace with republicans on this dearly beloved hauntforum*


----------



## Zurgh

NEVER let suspicious cans of creamed corn try to talk you into...

1) Underwater time shares of sunken continents
2) Nigerian investment scams
3) Incomplete plans of world domination
4) Subscriptions of Bleeders Digest™
5) Lunch
6):googly:

It always ends in misery and tears. Or was that tisery and mears...


----------



## Goblin

How many talking cans of creamed corn have you seen?


----------



## Zurgh

It's not the number seen, but the number of suspicious ones you hear or listen to... one is too many!


----------



## debbie5

I'm cleaning & organizing before my cleaning/organizing chick gets here tomorrow. No make um sense....


----------



## debbie5

Screw that....I think I'll leave it as-is and just tell her I was robbed or something...LOL.


----------



## Zurgh

I was beginning to suspect that ya' been listening to suspicious cans, debbie...


----------



## RoxyBlue

November 18 is:

Great American Smokeout - third Thursday in November 

Occult Day - I think Zurgh has already started celebrating with his mysterious talking canned food items


----------



## Zurgh

Or have they been celebrating me?


----------



## autumnghost

If this headache doesn't go away soon someone's going to have to chop off my head.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> November 18 is:
> 
> Great American Smokeout - third Thursday in November
> 
> Occult Day - I think Zurgh has already started celebrating with his mysterious talking canned food items


Actually, I think perhaps Zurgh is celebrating the great American smoke out(incorrectly) Your suppose to STOP smoking, though I guess it pertains to tobacco products, However it seems Zurgh with his talking canned corn is on something a bit more powerful....


----------



## Evil Queen

And he's not sharing.


----------



## Dark Star

I hate it when you come in in the middle of a movie and don't know what is going on!


----------



## debbie5

Zurgh is Bogarting his cans.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Starts with the candy at Halloween, on to the big feast Thanksgiving day, then into the Christmas cookies and treats season, and suddenly you find yourself in the same state as this little(?) guy.


----------



## morbidmike

I sit here pondering my thoughts ..and came to the conclusion I think I think too much....shamma lamma ding dong ziggedy BOPP!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

I just back from youtube & watching a ton of the Sid & Marty Kroftt stufff from the 1970's: Lidsville, HR Pufnstuf, Bugaloos, Banana Splits...I think those producers did waaaaayyyyyyy too many acid trips. WEIRD! But at the time, I loved all that stuff..not like tv now...


----------



## scareme

Did your cleaning/organizing chick come today? If so, how did it go?


----------



## autumnghost

He's taking the hog part of his name WAY too seriously.


----------



## trishaanne

I was going to ask for this for Christmas but decided not to press my luck...lol. This thing is GORGEOUS!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cadillac-CADILL...9008245?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item4154687d75


----------



## Evil Queen

Too bad it's in Argentina.


----------



## debbie5

Cleaning chick changed it to tomorrow- Friday. This should be interesting...I've never had a cleaning/organizer chick.


----------



## debbie5

Christmas shopping really means nothing more than you have to use a lot more public bathrooms. That's all.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Getting older mean you know where the better public bathrooms are and find that you tend to plot your travels based on that information.


----------



## morbidmike

debbie5 said:


> Cleaning chick changed it to tomorrow- Friday. This should be interesting...I've never had a cleaning/organizer chick.


OMG your not going to be on A&E's hoarders are you ?????:googly:


----------



## debbie5

No Mke...I'm not a hoarder. But the house needs some luvvin'.


----------



## RoxyBlue

November 19 is "Have a Bad Day Day":googly:

My co-worker who is playing his ESPN radio station loud enough for me to hear and discussing sports with the guy downstairs is doing his best to "help" me celebrate this:devil:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Brrrrrrr kinda chilly out there, 37 with a breeze.


----------



## Spooky1

"Have a Bad Day Day" - My day is going well so far. I'd like to get a redo for yesterday. A long day at work topped with a speeding ticket delivered in the mail. Dang speed cameras. I hadn't had a speeding ticket since my college days.


----------



## debbie5

SCOFFLAW!

How "speeding" were you? I got caught doing 83 in a 55..I plead Irritable Bowel Syndrome...got off.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ I believe he was doing 41 or 42 in a 30 zone


----------



## debbie5

Is..is....is he in JAIL!? 

OMG! SHARKPANTS JAILBIRD!


----------



## debbie5

If you have never used an organizer/cleaning lady, I highly recommend it. Money well spent....I can see now the floor of my laundry room.


----------



## randomr8

Going to drive 10 hours to celebrate my father's 90th birthday. Worth it? yeah.


----------



## morbidmike

spooky1 is a genuine outlaw and is cordially invited to join my gang of miscreants ....we take all and give nothing back!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy birthday to randomr8's dad! My dad also turned 90 this year.

Mike, no encouraging scofflaw behavior!:googly:

Jailbird in shark pants - now that would make for a scary prop:jol: And no, he was not incarcerated. The speed cameras very efficiently take the photos and you get a nice little ticket in the mail.


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> spooky1 is a genuine outlaw and is cordially invited to join my gang of miscreants ....we take all and give nothing back!!!!!!


I'd be honored, but I won't be going more than 10 mph over the speed limit anymore.  Dang cameras take the fun out of driving. 

Debbie, no me and my shark pants are not incarcerated.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Spooky1 said:


> I'd be honored, but I won't be going more than 10 mph over the speed limit anymore.  Dang cameras take the fun out of driving. .


Pictures dont mean nuthin if you ain't got no license plate. Yee haw, we ride tonight! Lock and Load, it's gonna get a bit rough!


----------



## morbidmike

I like your way of thinking ...DC is promoted to # 1 henchmen


----------



## morbidmike

well today the neighbor who blew his leaves to the end of his driveway to blow down the road gets them back because now there all in my driveway and if he comes out I will taunt him into stepping over the property line then I will be all over him like a spider monkey with Bruce Lee style fists of fury


----------



## debbie5

Throw poop, howler monkey style.


----------



## RoxyBlue

November 20 is:

Absurdity Day - for doing something that makes no sense at all

Beautiful Day - which it is here, weatherwise 

National Adoption Day - give a homeless prop a place to stay

Universal Children's Day - Mom used to tell us every day was children's day when we were little


----------



## debbie5

Asthma is in full tilt from yesterday's cleaning binge. Can't find inhaler...eye drops, nasal spray & cough medicine will have to do.

epitaph:'SHE DIED TRYING TO BE MARTHA".


----------



## Bone Dancer

Asthma? I must not be cleaning well enough then.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i really do feel badly for you debbie!

today's a chill day, and im not just talking about the weather. i'm chillaxing....


----------



## debbie5

Okay, I broke down after 25 hours of hacking & mooched my mom's inhaler. So I'm not dead. Dammit. "Honey, I can't do housework anymore...it's gonna kill me. I have a doctor's note....'". Heheheheh! 

Went to see latest Harry Potter movie & was getting pretty down in the dumps cuz I couldn't remember anything about what had happened in previous movie, so I had no clue what was going on. With my head injury, I sometimes get confuzzled. As movie went on, I just go more bummed that I was such a tard & couldn't make sense of what was going on. Then I realized:

I NEVER SAW THE PREVIOUS MOVIE.

No wonder I had no clue. Sheesh. Sometimes, it is what it IS.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Okay, I broke down after 25 hours of hacking & mooched my mom's inhaler. So I'm not dead. Dammit. "Honey, I can't do housework anymore...it's gonna kill me. I have a doctor's note....'". Heheheheh!
> 
> Went to see latest Harry Potter movie & was getting pretty down in the dumps cuz I couldn't remember anything about what had happened in previous movie, so I had no clue what was going on. With my head injury, I sometimes get confuzzled. As movie went on, I just go more bummed that I was such a tard & couldn't make sense of what was going on. Then I realized:
> 
> I NEVER SAW THE PREVIOUS MOVIE.
> 
> No wonder I had no clue. Sheesh. Sometimes, it is what it IS.


read the books. they're better then the movies anyway.


----------



## morbidmike

I'm not chillin or cleaning I'm making a mess by cutting boards for framing the bath


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I just got back from a leisurely afternoon of browsing and a little buying at the Sugarloaf Craft Show. It's been one of those perfect fall weekends for being outside walking around - sunny and cool.

Now I have to get the laundry done and try to get the house cleaned up before Thanksgiving:googly: Spooky1 is going to sit on the couch watching football games while surfing on the laptop, and I'm going to bring him knick-knacks to dust while I polish the furniture they were sitting on - perfect division of labor


----------



## Zurgh

Where did I misplace my motivation? Could I have left it in the coffee? And just where did all the odd canned goods go? The odd cans are missing... be on the lookout.


----------



## debbie5

A friend of mine dropped dead. Stroke. 46. Lordy.


----------



## debbie5

Well, if THAT wasn't a Debbie Downer....

My friend was on some meds that were creating havoc in his body & creating internal bleeding. Doc was trying to get his bloodwork/levels straightened out, as doc was worried this bleeding would lead to a stroke. Which it did. 

WTF. I have been to more funerals in the past 2 years, but this is nuts a guy this young dies under such screwy circumstances. He was like a 2nd brother to me..my best friend's twin brother, a hilariously funny guy- should have written jokes for Letterman. Dang. Another wake.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i feel your pain deb. i have a viewing to go to tomorrow. my grandma's pastor died of alzheimers. he officiated over almost every family member's wedding. he'll be missed... :crykin:


----------



## scourge999

MOving to a new house. The new house has a tiny yard I can haunt next year! And I bet we get TOT's too!


----------



## GothicCandle

just when i begin getting a regular sleep schedule going, bed at 11pm-1am and awaking at 6am-7am i crash at 7pm twice in a row to wake up, perfectly awake and ready to start the day, at 2am. grrr.

in other news
mom just returned from a weekend at the beach, she brought me back pomegranate/apple sparkling juice.


----------



## PirateLady

Just wanted to wish everyone a safe and Happy Thanksgiving...


----------



## debbie5

I'm hoping Life dials down The Drama for a few days. Have too much to do this week. 

I had to wash the dog- he smelled dusty! A-CHOO! Maybe that should be his Chinese name: Ah-Chu.


----------



## Evil Queen

scourge999 said:


> MOving to a new house. The new house has a tiny yard I can haunt next year! And I bet we get TOT's too!


Congrats on the new home Scourge!


----------



## Spooklights

Happy Thanksgiving week, everyone!

Debbie, I hope you have a drama-free week.
Dark Angel, I'm sorry to hear about that. Good Ministers are hard to find, and they become part of your family when you DO meet them. 
Zurgh....what can I say. Maybe you'll find your motivation on Black Friday? Some nice stuff to build new props, eh? 

Everyone else; Have a great week. I'm looking forward to our vacation/anniversary trip starting Friday morning, so I know it's going to be a busy week here.

Have fun with the Turkeys!


----------



## Death's Door

Only have a 2 1/2-work week this week to look forward to. 

Even though I still dealing with this head cold, I still went to pokeno with my ladies on Saturday. I decided to buy a mask to cover my mouth so I could make the twice baked loaded potatoes to take with me. Yesterday I made the 10 pounds of potatoe salad for work's Thanksgiving Feast for tomorrow. This was done before I went out to mulch the leaves for three hours. Tonight I making the meatballs for work and then I can start on things for my Thanksgiving - I'm making a sugar-free pumpkin cheesecake. I woke up yesterday and decided to change my clam stuffing recipe. I've decided to add bacon and parm cheese - it will be a clams casino stuffing (without the clam shells). I think my body just wants to sleep this cold off but there is no time for that. However, my taste buds are still in tact so at least I will enjoy the Thanksgiving feast at work and at home.


----------



## Death's Door

Last night I just wanted to veg in front of the tv and there was nothing - I mean nothing - but Christmas commercials. WTH!!!! A lot of Christmas movies too. I don't mind the movies as much but the damn Christmas commercial overload was way too much.


----------



## autumnghost

NO motivation to work this week. Maybe I can pretend to do research and spend all week on the internet?


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> A friend of mine dropped dead. Stroke. 46. Lordy.


Debbie, I'm sorry to hear about the passing of your friend. Forty-six is way too young.


----------



## Death's Door

Scourge - Congrats on the new homestead and yard. 

Debbie - sorry to hear that about your friend. Way to young to go!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

went with my sister to take her dog zoey to the vets to get fixed. Lots of fun. she doesn't freak out like other dogs...she just shivers and clings to your shirt. but i know that once she gets fixed, she won't be so much of a bitch anymore.

soon, i 'll have to take my own baby to get fixed..lucky for me, since i'm on governement help, i get a discount. it'll only cost me 25 plus 5 bucks for the rabies vaccine. maybe being 'disabled' isn't so bad after all.


----------



## RoxyBlue

November 22 is Go for a Ride Day


----------



## Zurgh

I sense an epidemic of "Bird Flu" coming up. Symptoms include drooling, great hunger, preoccupation with elaborate meal, some may experience a need to be with family... only cure appears to be copious feasting, possibly with relatives. Side effects may include bloating, lethargy, and weight gain.

Also, don't forget to leave a turkey feather under your pillow...:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ever notice how turkey neck bones look like little dinosaur skulls?


----------



## debbie5

I am a slug today. Dreading going to this wake tomorrow. Wakes are so weird...it's the only time I see people from millions of years ago...and then you want to chat, but can't be TOO chatty, cuz you are at a wake & there's a **body** in the other part of the room. I don't think Miss Manners ever addressed Socializing In A Funeral Parlor. Weird. Many of my friends parents have died in the past year and a half; my old friends and schoolmates seem to keep meeting up in the funeral home. I think I'm the only one with both parents still alive. It's the age 40+ thing to go through, I guess. I'm not good at chit-chat, but at least I look good in black. I wish they had drinks & hors d'ouvres on the coffin....
I'll say it again: Wakes are weird.


----------



## debbie5

A turkey neck looks like a large...um......you know....


turkey neck?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Interesting short discussion of wake etiquette here, particularly the last paragraph:

http://www.deathcare.com/2009/the-funeral-wake.html

Google "wake etiquette" and you'll find a lot of material to browse. I've never been to one, but it's all about paying your respects and expressing sympathy to the family and sharing reminiscences about the deceased. Even in grief, people like to know the person who died is remembered with affection and respect.


----------



## Hauntiholik

No, I am not giving you my paypal account information Mr. Fishingscam.


----------



## morbidmike

gotta decorate for Christmas this weekend I wish it was halloween again


----------



## Dark Angel 27

me too mike. i may just start tonight!


----------



## debbie5

Thanks, Roxy. I had no clue there was info about that online. I am amazed at the asinine things I have heard people say to the deceased's family at wakes. And I thought *I* was raised by wolves.... I dunno why people can't just say "I'm so sorry". I wonder where the post-death party will be....no word yet.\

Hubby put all our Xmas decorations up this weekend, but we refuse to light them til December. The Hoojiipoo neighbors across the street already have all their singing trees and Everything Lowe's Has Ever Sold all up and lit already. 

I have no idea what country the Hoojiipoos are actually from...all I know is they are all much handsomer than me, darker than me, drive better cars than me but have about 20 people living in their house.


----------



## debbie5

So I'm driving back from Elf Practice tonight & thinkin' about all of us...and what we do for money (our jobs) versus what we do for fun (Halloween). Are we all in the wrong professions? I mean, it seems like we all have some area of Halloween crafting that we excel in: some do animation, some computer programming, some lighting, and some a bit of everything. Were we just misdirected, or went into the wrong career? I was watching that Walking With Dinosaurs video, and thougth how AMAZING it would be to be those guys/gals and to do that for a living...design and make giant animatronics/puppets. To work with such a huge team of people who basically do what we do each year, but with a BUDGET and to get PAID for it! I probably should have been a sound engineer (or something theatre-ish), but I had no clue that such a career even existed. What about you? Do you ever wonder about combining your actual talents/creative love with your career??


----------



## GothicCandle

i watched Chitty Chitty Bang Bang last night and was quite annoyed when I realized that when "The old bamboo" song came on and I had no clue what the real lyrics were and instead knew by heart the family guy parody(a bag of weed) and now i cant get THAT version out of my head....


----------



## morbidmike

unfortunately we are a special breed Debbie not too many people would like me to carve a demon head into their wall or roof or mantle or wire switches that strobe when you turn them on


----------



## Hauntiholik

November 23rd is....
* National Cashew Day
* Eat a Cranberry Day

Nuts and berries. Sounds like a day to snack.


----------



## Spooky1

Yum, I love cashews!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't have a cashew to eat, but I did just finish a handful of smoked almonds - not as good as the dry roasted ones.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> So I'm driving back from Elf Practice tonight & thinkin' about all of us...and what we do for money (our jobs) versus what we do for fun (Halloween). Are we all in the wrong professions? I mean, it seems like we all have some area of Halloween crafting that we excel in: some do animation, some computer programming, some lighting, and some a bit of everything. Were we just misdirected, or went into the wrong career? I was watching that Walking With Dinosaurs video, and thougth how AMAZING it would be to be those guys/gals and to do that for a living...design and make giant animatronics/puppets. To work with such a huge team of people who basically do what we do each year, but with a BUDGET and to get PAID for it! I probably should have been a sound engineer (or something theatre-ish), but I had no clue that such a career even existed. What about you? Do you ever wonder about combining your actual talents/creative love with your career??


interesting thought. it would be cool if we could all get together and combine all our talents to create a complete haunted house. just a thought


----------



## trishaanne

Is it illegal to clean the clutter, mess and crap out of the house with a flame thrower?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Does your home owners insurance cover accidental flame thrower discharge?


----------



## debbie5

I got my hair cut...now I don't feel like an old hag.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Will anybody be in the office tomorrow or can I bring a book to read?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll be here and you can bring a book, too


----------



## debbie5

Only half the people will show up to work tomorrow, making the suckers who DO show up have to work like banshees all day to keep up.


----------



## debbie5




----------



## trishaanne

Deb, I got my hair cut last Saturday...took 9 inches off of it and I LOVE it. Just a shame that it was still an inch too short to donate tho. Oh well, I donated the last 2 times I got it cut...next time I'll just wait a few more months before cutting it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't it be fun if life were like a musical?:jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Awesome...you need ti update your picture on facebook!


trishaanne said:


> Deb, I got my hair cut last Saturday...took 9 inches off of it and I LOVE it. Just a shame that it was still an inch too short to donate tho. Oh well, I donated the last 2 times I got it cut...next time I'll just wait a few more months before cutting it.


----------



## debbie5

Isn't it funny how having a major haircut makes a woman feel brand new? I was letting mine grow out, but it was getting too dry & witchy looking..was just too long. Now I at least have a style to it..don't look like somebody's MOM. Well, I DO look like a mom...but with better hair.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> YouTube - Family Guy - Bag of Weed song


LOL



trishaanne said:


> Deb, I got my hair cut last Saturday...took 9 inches off of it and I LOVE it. Just a shame that it was still an inch too short to donate tho. Oh well, I donated the last 2 times I got it cut...next time I'll just wait a few more months before cutting it.


When I was younger I hated haircuts, now i get one once or twice a year, but, from age 4 to 11 I would only allow a small trim, because of this when i cut my hair at age 11 years old i donated around a foot and a half or two.



RoxyBlue said:


> Wouldn't it be fun if life were like a musical?:jol:


only if all people could sing and dance as those in the movies and plays.


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Wouldn't it be fun if life were like a musical?:jol:


I have had days when a little background music would have been nice. But wouldn't be hard having a band following you around all the time?


----------



## Evil Queen

It's freeeeezing outside!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> I have had days when a little background music would have been nice. But wouldn't be hard having a band following you around all the time?


Well, there's always the Elvira version of a musical life - no brass band following you around. In true Elvira fashion, this is a bit on the, shall we say, naughty side


----------



## Hauntiholik

#1 son makes me laugh. It's too early to be listing to xmas songs yet (that starts tomorrow). Anyway, I heard him singing a tune and then I realized what he was saying.

To the tune of jingle bells....
Boba Fett, Boba Fett, Stars Wars Legos are cool...


----------



## Evil Queen

Hahahaha


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like a Christmas gift hint to me, Haunti


----------



## GothicCandle

Bone Dancer said:


> I have had days when a little background music would have been nice. But wouldn't be hard having a band following you around all the time?


stupid youtube does not have the clip i want!!! in one episode Peter finds a genie and wishes for theme music. the music annoys a fellow bus travelor who wants to beat peter up so peter wishes he had no bones so the guy cant break them. that might be funnier if i could find the clip. grr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's the clip:


----------



## debbie5

Organizer Chick came again today...I am amazed at what I can get done in only 2 1/2 hours with her working with me as well as reining me in and keeping me trodding in my furrow, like an old plow mule.I get so distracted; A.D.D. is a blessing and a curse...I guess all I need is an adjunct brain to keep my life on track. My kitchen looks amazing. Hubby is SO HAPPY and is opening his wallet (gasp!) WILLINGLY since he sees how much is getting done. We cleaned & organized all the cabinets..amazing. It's actually less disorganized that I thought. House should be 100% "Martha" with every drawer, cabinet & even the cellar (hopefully) arranged by Christmas. YAY.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think we spend the first half of our lives accumulating stuff and the second half trying to get rid of it all before we die:googly:


----------



## debbie5

It's not too much stuff..it's just stuff that has migrated and living in the wrong place. Then again, I did throw out all of my Gladware cuz I was sick of all the damn lids all over the place...


----------



## Zurgh

My cat decided to dip his tail in (cold) oil from a frying pan this morning... so it was kitty bath time! He is giving me the stink eye now & I didn't even give him his bath.


----------



## Evil Queen

He's mad you didn't rescue him.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cat + bath = funny


----------



## morbidmike

HAPPY TURKEY DAY ALL !!!!!!!!!!!! Lord I give thanks for being able to make horrifying creations


----------



## debbie5

Sounds like the cat is yelling NO...and OW...

LOL.


----------



## debbie5

A successful Thanksgiving...much Thanking..no stab wounds given to any of my relatives...all good.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Zurgh said:


> My cat decided to dip his tail in (cold) oil from a frying pan this morning... so it was kitty bath time! He is giving me the stink eye now & I didn't even give him his bath.


I know how that feels. Delilah is very reluctant to get her bath...which i will be giving her asap...the last two times i bathed her i ended up with scratches all over my arms. she's a clinger.

I hope everyone had a Wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## Goblin

Great day Thanksgiving. Went to my sister's house to have dinner and play games. It
was also a birthday party for me! Got 85.00 and Hallmark's 2010 Snowman.


----------



## morbidmike

Black Friday ..........run Forrest runnnnnnnn


----------



## debbie5

Where is creepster!!??


----------



## Joiseygal

debbie5 said:


> Where is creepster!!??


He hasn't been on the forum since before Halloween?


----------



## debbie5

Nope.


----------



## debbie5

...bored out of my mind.....


----------



## Joiseygal

debbie5 said:


> ...bored out of my mind.....


I think I would rather be bored and relaxing than having to clean up my basement from all my Halloween stuff. I think this job is going to take me all weekend!  I know it is bad when I walk down stairs to do laundry and I can't get to the washer machine. Anyway off to go organize and clean!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

Joiseygal said:


> I think I would rather be bored and relaxing than having to clean up my basement from all my Halloween stuff. I think this job is going to take me all weekend!  I know it is bad when I walk down stairs to do laundry and I can't get to the washer machine. Anyway off to go organize and clean!!!


all our stuff is packed up and stored exsept two boxes that are still on theback patio, no clue where to put them. Your laundry room is what my bedroom use to look like, but i've now organized it and its in perfect order now.


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## debbie5

God bless Maxine! I did Black Friday last year...There were only about 5 people in Toys R Us at 5 am when I arrived..within an hour it was a zoo! Never again...
I am no longer bored..watched "Prancer", cried a hormonal Christmas tear, got off my hiney and picked up stuff, washed dishes..the usual mom stuff. I need a wife. 

"The cattle are lowing....." WTH? "lowing"??


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're having our official Thanksgiving dinner today - takes all the pressure off trying to cook a huge meal the day after a work day


----------



## debbie5

Very smart, Ms. Roxy! Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## morbidmike

black friday sucks I had to work today and getting was a pain in the arse so many people getting in my way


----------



## Spooky1

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving, I'm feeling like a beached whale at the moment. I didn't need that slice of pumpkin pie after a big meal.


----------



## debbie5

My first expensive knife...what a difference it makes dicing onions for tomorrow's breakfast omelets! The santuku is so sharp that it just sliced by finger down to the bone with surgical accuracy and almost no pain.....

DUH.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie...no need to do that...i'm sure you can make your own bloodly fingers without slicing yours off! 

chilled today with niece, instructed her own the delicate art of putting tinsil on the tree and then after watching a video on youtube, went out side in the early cold evening to put up a string of lights....she's a gem. 

Now, i'm done for the night...think i'll go to bed.


----------



## morbidmike

today is outside Christmas decorating day I need Christmas music (check) a diagram of where to put things (check) and finally ambition ( ) where the hell is my ambition???


----------



## debbie5

I have gas. Thank you turkey x 2 days.


----------



## debbie5

It better snow soon....my kids are stuck in the house & already bored out of their minds with no snow to play in. Watching "Muppets Take Manhattan" only provides so much entertainment. My oven is screwy, so we can't bake cookies. Where are those gingerbread house kits I have tucked away?? Brrr...cold!


----------



## debbie5

11 hours and it's only ME posting here!!?? That's so not right. 

We made 2 gingerbread houses, 2 batches of choc chip cookies and 2 turkey pot pies. Hubs insisted on putting up & decorating the Christmas tree...so I made homemade hot chocolate as per tradition. House is clean, bellies are full....life is good.


----------



## Spooky1

Enjoying Thanksgiving leftovers and watching Maryland beat NC St. It's been a good day.


----------



## debbie5

Are you wearing , perchance: SHARK PANTS!?


----------



## morbidmike

got most of the christmas stuff up tomorrow I will finish


----------



## Zurgh

Why are the combat eels taking so well to the acrobatic training.


----------



## morbidmike

where oh where does the time go .....not enough time for world domination


----------



## Hauntiholik

November 28th is....
* Flossing Day
* Red Planet Day
* National French Toast Day 
* Make Your Own Head Day


----------



## Evil Queen

Hmmm I was just thinking I should make some french toast.


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## Bone Dancer

I remember watching Hitchcock Presents. Great murder mystery stores. And yes, it was in black and white. The world was a lot more black and white then.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Gettin' ready for the Iggles game.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am LMAO about that Hitchcock clip, GC


----------



## debbie5

Turkey pot pie x day Two. YUM! Gotta love a homecooked meal you can make ahead and that tastes better the next day.


----------



## debbie5

Up all night with the 6 year old. Bad croup (again). Weird how she's not really sick (no fever, fine during waking hours) yet sounds like she's gonna die at night. Now on antibiotic meds and fresh nebulizer meds. All because of whooping cough 5 years ago. How did our ancestors cope with this...I get so worried about her. Can't imagine a time when the only cure was steam & chest plasters, and even then one out of two kids died before age one. We are blessed.


----------



## morbidmike

listening to HAUNTCAST and watching hoarding on A&E


----------



## GothicCandle

Bone Dancer said:


> I remember watching Hitchcock Presents. Great murder mystery stores. And yes, it was in black and white. The world was a lot more black and white then.


yes, and when you were young silent, right? old man, lol jk.



RoxyBlue said:


> I am LMAO about that Hitchcock clip, GC


 me too, and in the words of Hitchcock: There is a fine line between comedy and tragedy.


----------



## Goblin

I just learned that Leslie Nielsen passed away today. He will be greatly missed.


----------



## GothicCandle

Goblin said:


> I just learned that Leslie Nielsen passed away today. He will be greatly missed.


oh really? I hadn't heard that. how sad.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-leslie-nielsen-20101129,0,2787062.story

he was awesome. RIP Leslie Neilson


----------



## debbie5

Amazing how one dose of a strong antibiotic can make a kid so much better in 24 hours. Now I can stop worrying.

Happy sunny (if freezing cold) Monday! So much to do. In the hubbub of my friend's death, I forgot that I still have 4 bins of Halloween crap to sort through & put away! I'm off & running! (sniffsniff) You smell something? Oh- that's ME..I better hit the shower first.


----------



## Hauntiholik

November 29th is....
* Square Dance Day
* Electronic Greetings Day
* Cyber Monday


----------



## Hauntiholik

Based on the cacophony of lung horking in the office this morning, I wasn't the only person who got sick over the holiday.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm enjoying the peace and quiet of being at home today. I really am a homebody.


----------



## debbie5

LOL @ word "horking"...

Cyber Monday!!??...I'm supposed to be online & stimulating the economy?? Instead, I just bought a new nebulizer for my kid at the drugstore. Maybe I can find those cute boots I saw at Kohl's online.....


----------



## morbidmike

made a sweater out of belly button lint for a Christmas gift


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just got back a little while ago from the Thanksgiving visit with my family in Ohio. There were 21 people in the house on Friday for dinner - made for quite the holiday dinner Also made for "not very many leftovers" the next day.


----------



## Spooky1

Had a good visit with Roxy's family for thanksgiving. My back will be glad to be back in our own bed tonight.


----------



## debbie5

I finally had to admit to my choir director that I misplaced the CD of the music I'm supposed to be learning & had to ask for a new one. Last time I saw it was BEFORE THE ORGANIZER LADY CAME TO MY HOUSE. Ironic, no? Felt like a jackass having to admit & can't find the damn thing...urgh. It probably slipped into someplace weird, like packed up with the Halloween stuff, cuz I've looked everywhere.


----------



## debbie5

I know we've all discussed buying land and creating our own Halloween Town with Halloween 24-7. I do believe this would be our theme song. The lyrics are perfect for us: "Then I discovered some others like me..." 





Can you believe a network put on a kids show that had a Hitler-rat!?? I remember that character!


----------



## debbie5

Good morning, Haunt Forum! (waving the white flag to Insomnia)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

that is soooo freaky. never saw it before...and that hitler rat...way to close a resemblance. just freaky

on a side note, i'll be flying to mi this morning to escourt and keep an eye on my younger sibs. so i'll check in when i can!


----------



## morbidmike

yay its raining


----------



## Hauntiholik

November 30th is....
* Computer Security Day
* Stay at Home Because You Are Well Day 
* National Mousse Day
* Saint Andrew's Day


----------



## debbie5

When is Evil Andrew's Day?


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy and I are staying at home today, but Roxy is not well. She's come down with some bug overnight and is feeling miserable.


----------



## Death's Door

Get well Roxy.

Spooky - make Roxy some turkey noodle soup.

Me and hubby had a chest cold last week. I was still thankful to have all my tastebuds in tact for my Thanksgiving dinner. We had snow showers on Thanksgiving day. Came back to work today. What a friggin waste. Everything was a priority. I want to know what the hell they did yesterday - probably nothing because I'm doing it today. WTH! The boss left early today without telling me - doesn't he know he needs my permission!


----------



## Evil Queen

Hope Roxy feels better soon.

Let the baking begin!


----------



## morbidmike

get well soon Roxy!!!!!!! I finally shook my cold and I am so happy....in a angry way


----------



## debbie5

Get better Ms. Blue Dogs! wanna borrow my inhaler, or some of my copious supply of Immodium? Not sure what needs fixin'....

I have a chesty/asthma-y thing that I'm trying to ignore. I go to a multi-doctor practice who rarely prescribe meds for anything, so I have to wait 'til I'm dying for 10 days before I go.


----------



## debbie5

Mike...could you please hunt down Creepster? Seriously- what if something is wrong....it's weird he's been away for so long.


----------



## fick209

Hope you get well soon Roxy. Spooky, get to work on the chicken noodle soup, it's amazing what homemade soup can do for someone not feeling well.


Spent quite a bit of time today looking through all of the old prop challenges here on the forum. The talent on this forum is simply mind blowing. My "idea" list for next year got a few pages added to it today, and I just might have to finally try my hands with monster mud, looks like lots of messy fun


----------



## morbidmike

I wish I could find the creepster but I only know him as the creepster I know he was going through a few rough spots in his life hopefully he didnt do anything stupid


----------



## debbie5

Who lives by him? Can someone stop by?


----------



## Spooky1

Well Roxy is in the local hospital for an overnight stay. She's been diagnosed with diverticulitis, so it's nothing that will required surgery. I was worried it might be appendicitis. She'll be in for about 24 hours to get antibiotic treatment. She was feeling much better after getting some meds by the time I left the hospital. Thanks for all the well wishes, I'll pass them along to her.


----------



## Zurgh

Get better RoxyB! I here adding more fiber to your diet helps, but don't eat mache props. They taste terrible. Trust me...


----------



## niblique71

Get better soon Roxy!! Luciano is singing his rotten heart out in prayer for you.


----------



## Goblin

Had a tornado warning till 4am. Luckily just rain and wind.....No tornados.


----------



## autumnghost

Um, April Fools' Day?


----------



## debbie5

OWwwwww...see? Now she REALLY needs soup! Or broth....

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Get well soon Roxy!


----------



## Hauntiholik

December 1st is....
* Eat a Red Apple Day
* World Aids Awareness Day 
* National Pie Day
* Rosa Park's Day
* Hanukkah Begins at Sunset


----------



## Bone Dancer

Brrrrrrr, cold and windy (17F), good day to fire up the oven and make a pie and start a pot of soup for supper.

Hope your feeling better Roxy.


----------



## debbie5

I have the soup simmering, be here at 5.

Creepster disappears, and now another online friend has disappeared. His child died last month in a car accident, this was 1st holiday without her, and now no one can find him, cell phone disconnected, etc. I need to stop making friends....


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Who lives by him? Can someone stop by?


I live near him but he made it clear that he did not want *anyone* to be able to find/contact him to the point of threats. If he wants to be contacted he'll let us know.

I believe that Roxy corresponded with him last and he indicated that he was taking a break from this place.


----------



## GothicCandle

mom and I on opposite sides of the house
Mom yells out something I couldn't quite hear.
I yell back: What?(did you say?)
Mom yells back: Okay!
Me =


----------



## Zurgh

No debbie, never stop making friends. They will help you up during the down times, and keep you up higher in the good times. Save me some soup, I'll be a little late (it's a bit of a walk:googly:).

Creepster, take care. (I hope it's OK to send him good vibes & not considered a form of contact... If not, too bad! I'm sending good vibes anyway.)


----------



## Death's Door

Take care of yourself Roxy!!! I know you are in good hands having Spooky around. 

Had unseasonable weather for the past two days along with wind and rain. Temps started to drop and baby it's getting cold outside. While hubby is doing his dart game tonight, I'm going to see if I can buy him the work boots he wants as a Christmas present. I'm hoping to get them at Sears so that I don't buy them online and have the hassle of returning them just in case. I also want to make non-edible cinnamon-applesauce ornaments tonight.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Get well soon Roxy! we all want to have you back on here!

I finally made it to Michigan and it's been snowing heavily all day! and now it's freezing in the house! brrrrrr!

sure hope to hear from Creepster soon!


----------



## niblique71

Is anyone else still suffering post halloween depression???


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope I'm over it.


----------



## morbidmike

why dosent anyone ever miss me :-(


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> why dosent anyone ever miss me :-(


It's because we have good aim.


----------



## GothicCandle

Hauntiholik said:


> It's because we have good aim.


and the best laser sights money can buy. Nothings too good for Mike!


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## hedg12

I've had "The Ballad of Peter Pumpkinhead" stuck in my head all week. Even woke up singing it this morning. 
Damn you, Chris Baker!!!


----------



## Joiseygal

I miss Mike..where has he been its been one whole hour since he posted!?!?! 

Spooky wish Roxy a speedy recovery and it isn't the same without her on the forum!


----------



## GothicCandle

*Mixes up voodoo potion as a cure for roxy* Where did I put my 6 legged frogs...


----------



## Spooky1

Hoping that Roxy is let loose from the hospital tomorrow, but she's still in quite a bit of pain (she wouldn't share her morphin drip with me :googly. Maybe a voodoo potion is what she needs!


----------



## GothicCandle

Spooky1 said:


> Hoping that Roxy is let loose from the hospital tomorrow, but she's still in quite a bit of pain (she wouldn't share her morphin drip with me :googly. Maybe a voodoo potion is what she needs!


a morphine drip is one sure fire way to kill off most of my family, almost all of us are deathly allergic to it.


----------



## scareme

Hope you'll feel better real soon. But enjoy that morphine drip while you can. Topped off with some codine cough sryup will put you right to sleep. You might not even wake up for those every four hour vitals checks. Seriously though, get some rest and feel better.


----------



## debbie5

Thanks for the info on Creepster. I knew he was taking a break, but had no idea it was a BIG break. "Threatening"? What!?? I thought we were online friends...ish. Meh...men! 

Spooky1-please tell her we are thinking about her & miss her! I just read an article on how some study showed that earplugs & a sleep mask helps patients significantly in their recovery, as it allows them to SLEEP (hope they didn't pay too much for that study). I can't believe how noisy the hospitals are. Most will allow you to hang a "Please keep door closed" sign on the door as well.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spooky, don't forget to tell Roxy to keep an eye out for prop materials.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morbid mike said:


> why dosent anyone ever miss me :-(


its not that we miss, its that you don't run fast enough! :lolkin: but no worries, from now on. i'll try and miss you more often!


----------



## debbie5

Whoever invented Delsym cough medicine should get some type of prize. That stuff is the bomb. I can't be sick 'til Friday...so I'm ignoring it, but dumping vitamins & medicines in me.


----------



## Zurgh

debbie5 said:


> Meh...men!


Yes, debbie, for SHAME on men that are more emotionally complex, caring or feeling than a hammer! Yes, men that are more than 1 or 2 dimensional at best and manly (except when you want one to be a chatty Cathy, psychic, romantic, or otherwise female) should be round up and reeducated, medicated, or surgically altered from the horrible nature of being a human male. 
We can start by putting all little boys in dresses, feeding them Ritalin & tranquilizers, and telling them that there feelings are meaningless. Heck, why not cure the male problem by mandatory female hormone replacement therapy.:googly:

All kidding aside, it is a sad world where men are assumed to be made of stone and expected to ruff everything thrown there way out. Men are only human. Some even ask for directions and/or don't like sports!

There are as many conflicting stereotypes/moral quandaries for men as for women.
It is so easy to get disconnected from reality these days, let alone even grasp the concept of reality in this cyber-aged instant Media-sensory-blitz.

WTF Zurgh? Must be the cold & the cold pills.

BTW, RoxyB, once again get well soon! (& morbid mike, we electricians are only missed when the lights go out or something breaks down, otherwise we are spooky & expensive witch-doctors best left alone & not thought about, so THEY say):googly:


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Whoever invented Delsym cough medicine should get some type of prize. That stuff is the bomb. I can't be sick 'til Friday...so I'm ignoring it, but dumping vitamins & medicines in me.


I saw on the news a while back that some groups want that to be discontinued because it is commonly abused as a hallucinogenic.


----------



## Zurgh

I recently saw that mortality is still at 100%, that Alcoholics abuse alcohol, smokers continue to smoke, drug addicts still do drugs, people will take anything as far as they can, and cats still chase strings when they feel playful.

YES & ABSOULUTLY! Zurgh is in ass mode. 

If drunk in near fatal quantities, alcohol is hallucinogenic... & still legal...
If drunk in great quantities, water is fatal... it's still legal
Eat too much too often as you want to, ignore nutritional information & get fat... still legal.
**** happens, please deal & not bitch about your own choices too much. Deal & share your triumphs.

If there is a medicine that makes one feel comforted (or better yet, functional) when sick(near to incapacitated), yet some dumb asses abuse it, do we really need to control it? What happened to the effective little RED allergy pills?

Nah, just ignore me. The ancient Era of reason seems to be over & the Era of Hype & Advertising is at hand.

No attack meant to you, GC, but you bring up a good bunch of points. Discussion should be stimulated & continued... not ended by a loud mouth.


----------



## PirateLady

Spooky hope Roxy is out of the hospital soon...Tell her we are thinking about her and wish her well...


----------



## morbidmike

we wish you a speedy recovery Roxy we miss ya around this dump LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sounds like we have some grumpy sick people here, me included.
Discussion good. Attacks bad.


----------



## Hauntiholik

December 2nd is....
* National Fritters Day

* Special Education Day

* Chanukah (Begins on the 25th day of Kislev)

* Chrismukkah - What is Chrismukkah? Chrismukkah is the coinage of combining Christmas and Hanukkah, but as society is changing, it gives the opportunity for many interfaith couples and blended families the ability to celebrate the holidays together.


----------



## debbie5

Ummm..Zurgh? WTH? I love men. I think men are getting totally castrated in and by today's society. Now go hunt me up some mammoth with your buds so I can can make some Delsym stew for dinner. And don't spatter blood on my hi heeled mukluks.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

YES & ABSOULUTLY! Zurgh is in ass mode. LMAO....that was just FUNNY!


I'm still laughing!


----------



## Devils Chariot

What does it mean when you dream in halloween?


----------



## scareme

Zurgh said:


> We can start by putting all little boys in dresses, feeding them Ritalin & tranquilizers, and telling them that there feelings are meaningless. ):googly:


That's how I raised my son. Why, was I wrong? The only thing that scares me is knowing he is the one who will be picking out my nursing home in the future.


----------



## debbie5

Breakfast for dinner. YUM. 

Now to have some Delsym and a bowlful of t*sticles, and I will be all set for bed. 
HI HAUNTI!! (running away) .



(holding hands behind back, looking down and making arcs in the sand with toe, speaking in Roo voice): 

"Haunti sez: "Just because you CAN post it does not mean you should."


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I had to read that twice Deb...lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> HI HAUNTI!!











Hi d5!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Im thinking how long its been since Ive posted on here.... Conclusion....WAY to long


----------



## morbidmike

I am a jackal eating at the underbelly of the forum......muhahahahahahah


----------



## Evil Queen

Feed well.


----------



## Spooky1

Just got back from visiting Roxy. She says Hi to all. She's still being held prisoner at the hospital (no, not the mental ward :googly. She's not in much pain, but is still having problems keeping food down. I'm hoping she'll be home for the weekend (but that will be up to the Docs).


----------



## morbidmike

thanx for keeping us posted ..my thoughts and prayers go out to her and yes they are the good ones I dont break these out very often


----------



## fick209

Spooky1 said:


> Just got back from visiting Roxy. She says Hi to all. She's still being held prisoner at the hospital (no, not the mental ward :googly. She's not in much pain, but is still having problems keeping food down. I'm hoping she'll be home for the weekend (but that will be up to the Docs).


Thanks for keeping us posted, and hoping the prisoner is starting to feel better, and the docs let her come back home soon!


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Drinking big glass of fresh cow milk from the farm!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Zurgh said:


> Yes, debbie, for SHAME on men that are more emotionally complex, caring or feeling than a hammer! Yes, men that are more than 1 or 2 dimensional at best and manly (except when you want one to be a chatty Cathy, psychic, romantic, or otherwise female) should be round up and reeducated, medicated, or surgically altered from the horrible nature of being a human male.


is that what you all think? all i ever expect from a man is (1) serve as comic relief when needed and (2) keep me warm at night. all that other stuff such as beating the mess out of anyone who tries to grab me and defending my honor are things i can handle myself, unless my man wants to have all that fun for himself.


fick209 said:


> Thanks for keeping us posted, and hoping the prisoner is starting to feel better, and the docs let her come back home soon!


morphine is goood :googly: get better Roxy!


----------



## morbidmike

awwwww the moon just called me a naughty name ....curse you you big ball of cheese


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx Spooky for keeping us up to date on Roxy's recovery. I hope she gets home for the weekend.


----------



## Hauntiholik

December 3rd is....
* National Roof Over Your Head Day - a day to appreciate the fact that you do have a roof over your head and other things that some are not so fortunate to have.

* International Day of Disabled Persons

* International Sweater Vestival - the annual celebration of solidarity, superiority, and sartorial splendor that is expressed through the collective wearing of sweater vests.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I've fallen a little behind and didn't know she was ill...glad to hear it's getting better!!! Hugs (no kisses till she 100%  )


Spooky1 said:


> Just got back from visiting Roxy. She says Hi to all. She's still being held prisoner at the hospital (no, not the mental ward :googly. She's not in much pain, but is still having problems keeping food down. I'm hoping she'll be home for the weekend (but that will be up to the Docs).


----------



## debbie5

Poor Spooky1 is probably wasting away without his woman! Aww..(hugs) to you, too.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hang in there Roxy. 
And Spooky1, remember to get all the take out boxes an pizza boxes out of the house before she gets home. And if you really want to make points have the house all neat and tidy.


----------



## debbie5

OMG. I love the Organizer Chick who comes over & helps me organize, but there's a hitch: you cannot just organize & clean room-by-room. Cuz you then need to put stuff in drawers, and the drawers are a mess. So then eventually you need to stop & organize drawers. And other stuff needs to go into storage in the back of the closet...and you find a 6 year old's pack-ratty, hidey hole pile in the back of the closet... I have company coming at 1 pm Saturday. I have almost everything all organized into bins to put away, but now I have to put them away! I'm wiped. I need some of Martha's Minions to help! Once it's all put away, it will be "Martha"...I just have to keep reminding myself. I swear, keeping a house organized & clean with kids living in it is next to impossible. Okay..enough of a break. Gotta go grab a sandwich, start of pot of soup stock and keep putting stuff away. Have a good day,all! I WILL BE "MARTHA" ONCE AGAIN!


----------



## scareme

I :kisskin: Martha!


----------



## Hauntiholik

$30 for cough syrup??? This stuff better be......


----------



## Death's Door

I know Roxy needs to get better but do ya think Roxy is also going through withdrawl of not posting between 250-500 posts a day. Just a thought

Sounds like you're doing great with those new organizational skills Deb. Keep up the good work. I know it's hard with kids, hub, and animals, but it does make it easier when things are cleaned up and organized.


----------



## debbie5

God......bless......hydrocodone.


----------



## morbidmike

its a brand new day to hate people


----------



## debbie5

We don't hate you Mike, cuz you ain't people.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

morbid mike said:


> its a brand new day to hate people


Why wait for a new day?


----------



## GothicCandle

Zurgh said:


> I recently saw that mortality is still at 100%, that Alcoholics abuse alcohol, smokers continue to smoke, drug addicts still do drugs, people will take anything as far as they can, and cats still chase strings when they feel playful.
> 
> YES & ABSOULUTLY! Zurgh is in ass mode.
> 
> If drunk in near fatal quantities, alcohol is hallucinogenic... & still legal...
> If drunk in great quantities, water is fatal... it's still legal
> Eat too much too often as you want to, ignore nutritional information & get fat... still legal.
> **** happens, please deal & not bitch about your own choices too much. Deal & share your triumphs.
> 
> If there is a medicine that makes one feel comforted (or better yet, functional) when sick(near to incapacitated), yet some dumb asses abuse it, do we really need to control it? What happened to the effective little RED allergy pills?
> 
> Nah, just ignore me. The ancient Era of reason seems to be over & the Era of Hype & Advertising is at hand.
> 
> No attack meant to you, GC, but you bring up a good bunch of points. Discussion should be stimulated & continued... not ended by a loud mouth.


 i agree 100% with you. and, those little red pills are suddifed(sp?) which can be used to make meth, so can a bunch of other stuff of course, but my wonderful allergy meds are what they make illegal!(grrr!!) the new c*ap they have to replace it over the counter sucks, the normal stuff works in a few minutes this new stuff with the critical ingridient removed doesnt(at all) I got a prescription for 24 hour suddfed and yay i can breath! and hear! without it on some days i basically a deaf mouth breather. damn meth abusers...grrr. the prescription is 30$ for a box of ten pills! and i take one almost every morning.
there is nothing on this planet which is 100% healthy for anyone, everything must be taken in moderation, like you say, even water can kill you. That's why that women in a radio contest a few years ago died, she drank so much water she thinned her blood to the point of death.


----------



## GothicCandle

There are regulars on hauntforum who ARE hauntforum. It just isn't the same without them. and with more posts then all members(combined even?) Roxy is queen of hauntforum!!! Your throne is waiting for your return, hurry back soon, before some evil newb steals it and uses it in their haunt!


----------



## Spooky1

GothicCandle said:


> There are regulars on hauntforum who ARE hauntforum. It just isn't the same without them. and with more posts then all members(combined even?) Roxy is queen of hauntforum!!! Your throne is waiting for your return, hurry back soon, before some evil newb steals it and uses it in their haunt!


I think Roxy has enough of a lead, that even with some time off no one will catch her.  I'm sure she'll be busy catching up with the forum happenings once she's home.


----------



## GothicCandle

Spooky1 said:


> I think Roxy has enough of a lead, that even with some time off no one will catch her.  I'm sure she'll be busy catching up with the forum happenings once she's home.


lol yeah, not in a thousands years. Hope shes home soon. I'm still working on this voodoo potion, I'm sure it shouldn't be pink, not for a haunter anyways...


----------



## Hauntiholik

Shark pants shark pants,
Comfy wearing shark pants,
Shark pants shark pants,
Put them on yay

Shark pants shark pants,
Comfy wearing shark pants,
Shark pants shark pants,
Put them on yay

In the morning,
Laughing happy shark pants,
In the evening,
Lying on the bed,

Shark pants shark pants,
Comfy wearing shark pants,
Shark pants shark pants,
Put them on yay

Go ask Roxy,
Anything you want to,
She won't answer,
She's not there

Shark pants shark pants,
Comfy wearing shark pants,
Shark pants shark pants,
Put them on yay

Tom took his shark pants,
To a haunted house,
Didn't have to pay
To get them in

Shark pants shark pants,
Comfy wearing shark pants,
Shark pants shark pants,
Put them on yay

They can't play hockey,
They don't wear swimsuits,
There not good rowers,
They don't play pong

Shark pants shark pants,
Comfy wearing shark pants,
Shark pants shark pants,
Put them on yay

Roly poly shark pants are never seen
Drinking pumpkin lattes in coffee shops,
With Lauriebeast women, yeah

Shark pants shark pants,
Comfy wearing shark pants,
Shark pants shark pants,
Put them on yay

Shark pants shark pants,
Comfy wearing shark pants,
Shark pants shark pants,
Laugh it up, (ha!)

Shark pants shark pants,
Comfy wearing shark pants,
Shark pants shark pants,
Put them on yay

Shark pants shark pants,
Comfy wearing shark pants,
Shark pants shark pants,
Put them on yay

Yea..


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Heather....put the booze away...before you type something silly.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Heather....put the booze away...before you type something silly.


hydrocodone

Like you've never typed anything silly Jeff....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Never....now you have to prove it. hehehe


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is there music that this could be sung to?


----------



## morbidmike

awwwww Jeff called Haunti HEATHER ! you'd better run now friend


----------



## Hauntiholik

Evil Andrew said:


> Is there music that this could be sung to?


Sung to the tune "fish heads".


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ha !


----------



## trishaanne

Drove 15-16 hours yesterday to go surprise Holly with a birthday cake and crashed at her house for the night. Today it was back to eatern Tennessee to see the new grandkids, where we'll be until Sunday around noon...MAYBE. I can handle the babies but it's their parents and their four year old brother that may cause me to jump off the balcony after I take an overdose of sleeping pills and slit my wrists! It's a shame these poor little babies will have to go through life with this chaos!!! :googly:


----------



## Joiseygal

I have at least 10 teenage girls in my basement singing at the top of their lungs! YIKES...someone help me please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks Haunti, that put a smile on my face. I think I needed that. 

Joisey, are they singing the Shark Pants song?


----------



## debbie5

Word to the hydrocodone. (clinking pills together in a toast to a pain free evening)


----------



## GothicCandle

Joiseygal said:


> I have at least 10 teenage girls in my basement singing at the top of their lungs! YIKES...someone help me please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


if they were boys they would be in the kitchen and you would have to go shopping for more food in the morning before breakfast.


----------



## debbie5

Hahhaah! TRUE!


----------



## Draik41895

im back, and hooked once more.


----------



## debbie5

Hey draik! Welcome home!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Draik41895 said:


> im back, and hooked once more.


Speak of the devil! I was wondering what you were up to yesterday.


----------



## Hauntiholik

December 4th is....
* Wear Brown Shoes Day
* National Cookie Day
* National Dice Day
* Santa's List Day


----------



## Evil Queen

Mmmm cookie day!


----------



## Evil Queen

Welcome back Draik!


----------



## debbie5

Went to a Christmas themed church rummage sale, known for their ridiculously low prices and great items, especially stuff from the 40-60's. Got lots of stuff along with 2 sets of Xmas jammies for the girls for 2 bucks each (footie pajamas! Yay!)...but best of all: there was a tall apothecary jar in the FREE box. Another addition to my potion table!! I'm letting the stuff sit outside in the under 30 degree temps, cuz y'all know of my bed bug paranoia....

(I'm wondering how to sneak the 4 boxes of 50's ornaments into the house ($2 a box!)...I SWORE I wouldn't buy anymore ornaments, but I love the 1950's ones so much....you know- the hand painted ones with the little indentation in the front that's all sparkly??) Just like these:http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-CHRISTM...258?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5196826e2a


----------



## RavenLunatic

mood swings. who me? nawwww


----------



## debbie5

Awww, Raven. Bad times?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Draik41895 said:


> im back, and hooked once more.


welcome back Draik. didn't take long huh!?

haunti, i just wasted 2 or 3 minutes of my life watching that video. if i start singing that song randomly, i'm comming after you and it won't be fun...so help me!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Raven, i can definitely identify with you. some one i used to trust and love to be around totally turned on me. all i can do for you is send hugs to you. :virtually hugging you:


----------



## Evil Queen

I love those ornaments too Deb.


----------



## GothicCandle

I like that song Raven, this one(of the same title) I like better though.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dark Angel 27 said:


> if i start singing that song randomly, i'm comming after you and it won't be fun...so help me!


You can try my young friend but you will fail.


----------



## debbie5

I'm starting to feel.......merry. WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME!? Bah. Humvee.


----------



## morbidmike

just got in from kicking my maple tree's ass that will teach it to look at me funny


----------



## debbie5

maple trees don't have asses! they only have knotholes...


----------



## debbie5

OMFG. My husband threw out my honey whiskey. I drink once, maybe twice a year. He's 2 years sober. I...I.....want my whiskey to put into my hot cider!! Damn sobriety....I have to sacrific my whiskey for his sobriety. (sigh) I hate being a good wife.


----------



## morbidmike

I feel like a spider monkey on crack


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome back Draik!


----------



## morbidmike

I'm going to shower and then get intoxicated


----------



## scareme

Or you could get intoxicated, then shower. That way you wouldn't have to wash your clothes.


----------



## debbie5

LOL. It's so nice to see haunt forums members all helping each other get through the season....


----------



## debbie5

Or just not wear clothing at all and cut down on your Tide expenses....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My team is going to the BCS National Championship! Yippie!


----------



## Evil Queen

Don't know what that is but, Congrats!


----------



## Draik41895

maybe ill finally finish this heart, wheres my duct tape


----------



## Spooky1

The latest Roxy update - She's still in the hospital, but is starting to feel a little better.  She's actually been able to eat a little food without being sick today, but it looks like she won't be freed this weekend though.


----------



## scareme

Thanks for keeping us updated. I'm keeping her in my prayers.


----------



## Zurgh

My apologies for the other night. Going delirious is not fun. My head still swims in a viral sea of hallucinatory demons, but at least I think I can tell the difference somewhat. Back to my dark lair for a few more days of sleep, as walls ought not to breath.


----------



## Draik41895

Spooky1 said:


> The latest Roxy update - She's still in the hospital, but is starting to feel a little better. She's actually been able to eat a little food without being sick today, but it looks like she won't be freed this weekend though.


what happened to roxy?! im all sad now!


----------



## scareme

Hey DarkLore! Boomer Sooner! Boomer Sooner! Boomer Sooner! Boomer Sooner!
Oklahoma headed to Tostitos bowl!!!


----------



## debbie5

I really cannot think of anything practical that I want for Christmas. Kids keep asking me for my list. I can't justify wishing for a pair of expensive cowboy boots when I can't even afford to ride anymore and I need new tires on the car. I'd like to go bonefishing in Belize..alone, but THAT'S not gonna happen. Nor will duck hunting in Alaska.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spooky1 said:


> Well Roxy is in the local hospital for an overnight stay. She's been diagnosed with diverticulitis, so it's nothing that will required surgery. I was worried it might be appendicitis. She'll be in for about 24 hours to get antibiotic treatment. She was feeling much better after getting some meds by the time I left the hospital. Thanks for all the well wishes, I'll pass them along to her.


There ya go Draik,


----------



## Hauntiholik

December 5th is....
* Repeal Day - is the anniversary of the day the United States repealed the Eighteenth Amendment and gave us all the constitutional right to consume alcohol.

* Bathtub Party Day - a day to relax in a warm bath and let Calgon take you away.

* International Day of the Ninja - a day to celebrate your stealth ninja skills out in the open.

* National Sacher Torte Day - what is it? It's a rich, dense chocolate cake torte. Go nuts and make a torte today.


----------



## morbidmike

finally a day for my secret talents as a ninja ,,,,,,,HI-YAAAAAAA


----------



## Hauntiholik

Did a ninja take that $20 out of your pocket last night Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

yep that is exactly what happened honestly


----------



## Draik41895

i love ninjas


----------



## Dark Angel 27

im feeling sad tonight. last night i was informed that i had to give up Delilah. so, she's free to a good home. anyone want her?


----------



## debbie5

Delilah , the little poochie??


----------



## autumnghost

Sorry to hear it Angel.


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy just had surgery to repair a perferated bowel this afternoon. She's resting in her room right now. That was until the nurses just came in to check on her. It's challenging to get on the forum with my Blackberry.


----------



## debbie5

Holy crap. More ((hugs)) to Roxy and her stranded beloved. Heal Roxy, heal!


----------



## debbie5

I probably shouldn't say "Holey crap" in regards to a perforated bowel.


----------



## morbidmike

take care Roxy my thoughts and prayers go out to ya !!!!!!!


----------



## niblique71

Thank you Spooky for keeping us informed. We are all wishing Roxy a Speedy recovery.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sending lots of healing energy to our dear Roxy.


----------



## debbie5

That's just a yucky thing for our Roxy to put up with and go through. And to have to be in a hospital for that long...arrgghh! Please keep us as updated as possible Spooky1. And also please take care of yourself, too.


----------



## Spooky1

The doctor sent me a picture of what he found during Roxy's surgery.


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## PrettyGhoul

I took my skeletons off the roof today; a little late. I put away everything in my yard late Halloween night and packed things away the next day but just left all the skeletons up on the roof. This afternoon my brother told me he ran into my neighbor who asked, " when is your sister going to take the skeletons off the roof or is she just going to slap Santa caps on them?". My brother replied "yep, she's off to Walmarts now buying them". lol The funny thing was I was actually seriously considering this but lost my nerve and I switched them out with led lighted Angels late this afternoon.


----------



## debbie5

Hahahahahaaaa! Spooky! You weiner! OMGgggg..you should print that out and ask the doc to tell that to Roxy....nah- it would make her laugh & that would hurt. Oh man- too funny.


----------



## morbidmike

is not looking forward to starting the day


----------



## debbie5

Men are so easy. Give 'em a little love, and they give you back 200%. Love it. Hubs picked up dog toys (and 2 socks) from the backyard as it's starting to snow, got dog food from basement, moved, warmed & made sure I had a snowbrush in my car..all for a kiss and a homemade lunch. Easy!


----------



## autumnghost

When making home made soap make sure to label your wooden spoon as "SOAP only!" Either that or keep a camera handy because someone is sure to try to taste what you're cooking.


----------



## Hauntiholik

December 6th is....
* St. Nicholas Day
* Mitten Tree Day - Huh? I had to look it up too. A mitten tree is is a stand that looks like a small coat rack and is used to dry wet outerwear like mittens and hats. 
* National Gazpacho Day
* National Miners Day
* National Pawnbroker's Day
* Put on Your Own Shoes Day


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx Spooky for the update on our Roxy. From that picture you posting, I could see how there could be a blockage!!!! 

I don't know what it is this Christmas, but I am really struggling to do anything. All I want to do is watch tv or read or even do chores other than work on the Christmas list to do. Money is tight with hubby out of work and I guess I'm nervous about spending money. I have been cutting back the Christmas spending but even with making homemade gifts, I'm just not into it. Just actually had to say what I have been feeling.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Delilah , the little poochie??


yeah, i really do feel devistated. i tried to make a compromise with mom, but she just won't budge.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=4654&page=57


----------



## Hauntiholik

Da Weiner said:


> .....I'm just not into it. Just actually had to say what I have been feeling.


I agree with you. I'm not into it either.


----------



## autumnghost

Me neither. Played Christmas music. Made cookies. Making gifts. Nothing.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i'm not feeling it either. but i'm still trying.


----------



## beelce

Hey Spooky....give my best to Roxy...


----------



## Hauntiholik

Roxy -


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy says thanks for all the good wishes. She misses her forum friends.


----------



## Joiseygal

Spooky1 said:


> The doctor sent me a picture of what he found during Roxy's surgery.


Oh great now she will want to take this little guy home and double her post per day! I suggest you don't **** her off Spooky or she will have her little friend come after you!  Tell Roxy we miss her! Thanks so much for keeping us updated and I hope we will here from her soon. On a side note, I'm sick as a dog today!  Although I can't complain much because it is better than getting an alien taken out of you.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

never had so much fun, waiting on live chat to get help with ebay account...fun fun fun...only 10 minutes left to wait!


----------



## debbie5

Ohhhh nooooooooo...I think I'm getting the stomach flu thing......


----------



## Spooky1

Hope you feel better soon Debbie.


----------



## autumnghost

Sorry Debbie. Stock up on ginger ale, crackers and peppermints. Peppermint helps calm upset stomachs.


----------



## Draik41895

guess what, I'm feeling a little Christmas-y but more Halloween. time to listen to hauntcast, make props and watch movie's like the nightmare before Christmas and Sweeney Todd. wait, I'm not the only one who considers Sweeney Todd a Christmas movie am I?

Im making wonderful progress on this heart of mine, maybe some pics soon, eh?


----------



## morbidmike

feel better soon Debbie.............I am smelling like a rose that somebody gave me on my birthday death bed


----------



## Spooky1

Joiseygal said:


> On a side note, I'm sick as a dog today!  Although I can't complain much because it is better than getting an alien taken out of you.


Joisey, I hope your feeling better soon. Did you ever wonder were the term "sick as a dog" came from? I mean our dog is almost never sick.


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy is feeling better today. She's able to get up and around and we strolled around the hospital halls this evening. Her fever is down and her white count was down some today. So she's making progress and were hopeful she's turned the corner and will continue to get well. Thanks again for all the support from our forum friends, it means a lot to us.


----------



## Spooky1

Good news, my Shark Pants survived me doing the laundry!


----------



## Evil Queen

But now they're pink!


----------



## debbie5

That was so weird...I felt really nauseated and like I was gonig to pass out for about 2 hours, and then it went away like you shut off a light switch. I was driving down the interstate doing 65 and felt very faint...scary. And a while later it was gone. WTH? Maybe my blood pressure is too low again. Meh. Thanks for the well wishes. I'd rather have some mystery illness than to poo my car's seat...


----------



## debbie5

LOL that Spooky1 is finally hitting the Laundry Wall & having to wash his own clothes. remember: THROW THE PIZZA & CHINESE TAKEOUT BOXES OUT BEFORE ROXY GETS HOME.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thanks for the update Spooky1. i really really really miss roxy!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wonderful, I think I'm coming down with a cold. Sneezing, runny nose, yup that's it.


----------



## morbidmike

ROXY.....Baby come back you can blame it all on spooky


----------



## debbie5

So tired today at breakfast that I handed my daughter my bowl of oatmeal squares and I was mindlessly eating her Christmas Captain Crunch..it's good! Now off to clean all day and listen to my barbershop music that I still haven't learned all the way. Concert is Sunday!


----------



## Hauntiholik

December 7th is....
* Letter Writing Day
* International Civil Aviation Day
* Pearl Harbor Day
* National Cotton Candy Day


----------



## debbie5

Blech. It's back. Kinda like vertigo. Uugghhhhhhhh...


----------



## morbidmike

I wanna shoot a hippopotamus for christmas


----------



## Joiseygal

Why can't I get myself motivated???? I hate winter!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Brown? My State is not brown. It's hibernating.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Am I bugging you?
me: Yes.
Does this bother you?
me: Yes. Stop it.
How about this? Does this bother you?
me: SMACK!!!
WTF was that?
me: Physical sarcasm.


----------



## Death's Door

I feel like hybernating today. It's been cold and windy for two days and the same for tomorrow. Hubby's been sick for the past three weeks and is starting to sound worse instead of getting better. I told him he needs to go to the doctor and I'm not letting up until he goes.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i just finished all my Christmas shopping with the exception of my brothers. but i don't think they'll mind that much! gotta love eBay!


----------



## Joiseygal

I made some beef stew in the crock pot....YUMMMMM. I forgot what it is like eating something that doesn't come out of a microwave. Now I have so much beef stew that my daughter and I are set for the week.


----------



## debbie5

Beef stew will also help keep your house warm at night.....toooot!


----------



## morbidmike

why is my boxer whining ??? hes got water and he dont wanna go outside and his favorite spot on the couch is open SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!! damn dog


----------



## Joiseygal

Awwwww...Mike maybe you need to give your boxer a little love! Maybe a tummy rub, a few scratches on his butt and a big kiss on his mouth should do the trick!


----------



## autumnghost

I have to find more hours in the day. Between the 40 hour job, running the self defense program and getting ready for Christmas I'm pooped. 

Crap - just remembered I need to update the website with 2011 course dates. Ugh! It never ends.

'k Done griping now. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> why is my boxer whining ??? hes got water and he dont wanna go outside and his favorite spot on the couch is open SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!! damn dog


Maybe he wants to play. Go out back and throw a ball for him.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Joiseygal said:


> Awwwww...Mike maybe you need to give your boxer a little love! Maybe a tummy rub, a few scratches on his butt and a big kiss on his mouth should do the trick!


LMAO! lol!


----------



## debbie5

Maybe he wants to run away, Mike...open the front door....

Okay. December is supposed to be about joy & happiness. I am getting stressed out. Too many appointments & irons in the fire. AND AN OVEN THAT STILL CAN'T BAKE COOKIES! Grrr...


----------



## Joiseygal

I think you should treat yourself to some bakery cookies tomorrow Deb.  I see we are the only ones in the Hauntforum...it is like a ghost town in here lately. Anyway have a good night all!


----------



## Draik41895

drinking tea now, and it appears ive got another blister right where the last one was. just got back from karate, fun, ive not been there for weeks


----------



## GothicCandle

Joiseygal said:


> Why can't I get myself motivated???? I hate winter!!!


I looove winter! Summer and spring can stay away! Give me cold temperatures, cloudy gray skys, rain, snow, very little sun, aw my kind of weather! It's so pretty outside!


----------



## Draik41895

it can be nice sure, but the feel for the Islands are in my blood


----------



## GothicCandle

Draik41895 said:


> it can be nice sure, but the feel for the Islands are in my blood


Ahhhh sunshine!!!!! it burns!!!


----------



## morbidmike

today is another day to be nice to people LMAO!!!! I cant say that with a straight face hehehehehe


----------



## Evil Queen

GothicCandle said:


> Ahhhh sunshine!!!!! it burns!!!


Sunshine is definitely over rated.

Here comes the rain
do, do, do, do
Here comes the rain
and I say 
It's alright.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Joiseygal said:


> I see we are the only ones in the Hauntforum...it is like a ghost town in here lately. Anyway have a good night all!


----------



## Hauntiholik

December 8th is....
* Take it in the Ear Day - a day to celebrate... Well, we really don't know what. We couldn't find any information on what this day is for or why it was created. We saw some reference that EAR was misspelled but that was it. There could be many interpretations, let someone yell at you without responding, giving/getting Wet Willy's, whatever you want to take in your ear today (or give to someone else's ear). The whole idea about all these holidays is to have fun, so do what you want with this day, just have fun! 

* Pretend to be a Time Traveler Day - Today you can refer to me as "The Doctor". Yes, I'm a Time Lord.

* National Brownie Day


----------



## debbie5

Why is my mother such an annoying nutjob 95% of the time, but now just offered to buy 4 new tires for my Mom Mobile?? AND make my family dinner?? She must be taking her meds..... (sigh).... I must be getting her in the 5% ebb.


----------



## debbie5

Wait..did Joisey invite me to go to the bakery & buy myself some cookies!!?? YAY! Don't hafta tell me twice.....(zoooooooom).


----------



## Spooky1

* National Brownie Day! I wish I was allowed to bring Roxy a brownie, but it's not on her diet yet. She was moved to a different room this morning, and got a better room mate (at least so far). Her previous room mate was an elderly lady with dementia. She seems to be feeling a little better today.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

that's wonderful! i really hope she gets out of there soon, i miss her!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GothicCandle said:


> I looove winter! Summer and spring can stay away! Give me cold temperatures, cloudy gray skys, rain, snow, very little sun, aw my kind of weather! It's so pretty outside!


I know! I can't stand summer! I love Autumn and Winter. I live for cold weather!



morbid mike said:


> today is another day to be nice to people LMAO!!!! I cant say that with a straight face hehehehehe


You're not fooling me Mike, we all know you're just a cuddly teddy bear inside!


----------



## debbie5

No one tells you that once you hit 40, you will get these sudden, uncontrollable urges to sleep, and you really can't avoizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz........zzzzzzzzzzzzz.................zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......


----------



## debbie5

(edited)


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep, in fact I'm late for my afternoon nap.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hahahaha! Anybody getting married soon? How about a divorce party?


----------



## morbidmike

^those are great !!!!


----------



## debbie5

I ate dinner at my parents' house and then I sat back in the recliner which was SOOoo comfy, and then I zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz............zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......(snort!)zzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Spooky1

Nope Haunti, I'm planning on keeping Roxy around, and won't be needing a divorce party. Even if Roxy is defective. 

I do like the cake toppers though.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Nope Haunti, I'm planning on keeping Roxy around, and won't be needing a divorce party. Even if Roxy is defective.
> 
> I do like the cake toppers though.


Have a cake with a distinctive topper for your next anniversary.


----------



## fick209

Dark Angel 27 said:


> I live for cold weather!


Really???? Come visit here anytime during Jan or Feb. Yup, I really love it when I walk outside and it actually hurts to breath because my lungs are freezing! Sorry, just a tad crabby tonight and hating the cold as it is a whole 7 degrees outside right now. I'm not loving MN right now.

Spooky, glad to hear that Roxy is doing better...hoping that she will be freed from the hospital and back home to you and Willow soon!!!


----------



## Spooky1

fick209 said:


> Really???? Come visit here anytime during Jan or Feb. Yup, I really love it when I walk outside and it actually hurts to breath because my lungs are freezing! Sorry, just a tad crabby tonight and hating the cold as it is a whole 7 degrees outside right now. I'm not loving MN right now.
> 
> Spooky, glad to hear that Roxy is doing better...hoping that she will be freed from the hospital and back home to you and Willow soon!!!


Thanks Fick. Once Roxy gets home I'm sure she'll be spending lots of time catching up, since it will be a little while before she can get back to work. Your Minnesota weather is making me feel better about the 21 degrees we have right now.


----------



## Joiseygal

I'm glad Roxy is doing better. She must of been going crazy in the room with the elderly lady with dementia. 
I am so sick of catching colds from the kids I babysit. It sucks because I don't have insurance and it usually takes a month for me to get over a cold. It scared me earlier when I coughed so hard that it felt like I pulled something. I couldn't straighten up for a whole minute. Oh well only three more weeks to go until I get better!


----------



## GothicCandle

technology progresses faster then people do Example: my mom + cellphone = om saying "I don't see the bars" (the screen is asleep, I push a random button to make the screen light up) "You didn't say I had to turn it on."


----------



## debbie5

G.C. , my dad can't even answer the home phone half the time..."Hello? HELLO!? Oh Jesus Chr*st, WHAT BUTTON DO I PRESS? (click)".


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> G.C. , my dad can't even answer the home phone half the time..."Hello? HELLO!? Oh Jesus Chr*st, WHAT BUTTON DO I PRESS? (click)".


My mom does that too. She "answers" the phone and then the phone rings again. But, in our case our home phones the buttons do stick for whatever reason and don't always do it on the first push. It's happened to me too, I think we just need some new cordless phones. We have three phones with cords though, one is set so it don't ring though cause the ringer also turns on the answering machine and our cordless phones is the one which we use the digital answering machine, not the cord one that still uses tapes. So because it doesn't make a ring it's not the one we think of to answer, it's just there in case the power goes out and the cordless ones don't work.


----------



## debbie5

I stepped on the scale. It cried. Damn holidays.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

fick209 said:


> Really???? Come visit here anytime during Jan or Feb. Yup, I really love it when I walk outside and it actually hurts to breath because my lungs are freezing! Sorry, just a tad crabby tonight and hating the cold as it is a whole 7 degrees outside right now. I'm not loving MN right now.


i have. at the moment i'm visiting in michigan and there is indeed snow outside. not to mention the fact that in the years that i lived here, i mangaged to get lots of icy blasts in the face and two years ago when i visited here, i got caught up in a blizzard. so yes, i know what really cold weather is.

but in truth i'd rather be in the cold then the 105 degree weather we get in texas. i can't even go out most days during the summer for fear of getting heatstroke!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i was bored today, and so i went down to the basement of my parents house and happened upon a box of old photos...and then i remembered how skinny i was not more then 15 years ago! wow!

i got lots of pictures of castles from my time in england! oh the good old days when i was a child and skinny! night all!


----------



## debbie5

My spine is still very very hot & thin. My ears and toes are FABooooo...


----------



## morbidmike

I'm bringing pet rocks back for christmas who wants one there really obedient


----------



## Hauntiholik

December 9th is....
* Christmas Card Day
* National Pastry Day


----------



## Death's Door

I'm glad Roxy has a better roommate. Sending good karma her way.

I will be working on my homemade Christmas cards tonight. Stayed up late last night to make chocolate pretzels (168 total). Really I just want to hang out and chill.


----------



## debbie5

I went grocery shopping and now I'm home, and I'm tired, but the house is so warm and toazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzzzzzzzz......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz........


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'll take one mike! lol!


----------



## debbie5

I want a home made Christmas card!


----------



## debbie5

Took car in to get new tires...also needs new tie rods and an oil change....pray for me.


----------



## Death's Door

Yep, it's not easy anymore just going in to get tires. Nosireeee - one thing leads to another with rides. It's funny how I remember a saying when something like this comes up. My uncle would always say, "If it has **** or tires, it's gonna cost ya money!"


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy is feeling better today, but her white count is going back up.  I want her to get better so she can come home.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Roxy is feeling better today, but her white count is going back up.


Oh no! I hope she comes home soon too.


----------



## debbie5

"If it has **** or tires, it's gonna cost ya money!" 
I have never heard that one! That's hilarious!

Spooky1! WTH!!?? I hope they are runnning a bajillion tests to see what's up. Oooo..poor Roxy. That blows...all those pokey needles!  More goodwill coming your way, Roxy!


----------



## debbie5

Went to doc today for unresolved cough & shortness of breath. All the cleaning, organizing & dusting kicked my usually mild to almost nonexistent asthma into high gear a few weeks ago. Now my lungs are still grumpy & inflamed and won't stop being yucky. So, it's official..I have a doctor's note that says I AM ALLERGIC TO HOUSEWORK! I'm pretty excited cuz he gave me prednisone, which is the bomb and makes all my achey bones not hurt. For 5 days.


----------



## Draik41895

debbie5 said:


> "If it has **** or tires, it's gonna cost ya money!"
> I have never heard that one! That's hilarious!
> 
> Spooky1! WTH!!?? I hope they are runnning a bajillion tests to see what's up. Oooo..poor Roxy. That blows...all those pokey needles!  More goodwill coming your way, Roxy!


Speaking of pokey needles, can you go to the an acupuncturist if your complaint is that you have thousands of tiny needle holes all over your body?

open blisters hurt. Escrima and karate are the source, they were fun. now ive tape on my hand. Neat. ouch.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Went to doc today for unresolved cough & shortness of breath. All the cleaning, organizing & dusting kicked my usually mild to almost nonexistent asthma into high gear a few weeks ago. Now my lungs are still grumpy & inflamed and won't stop being yucky. So, it's official..I have a doctor's note that says I AM ALLERGIC TO HOUSEWORK! I'm pretty excited cuz he gave me prednisone, which is the bomb and makes all my achey bones not hurt. For 5 days.


You can have all the prednisone you want, I'm back on it again. I can't seem to get further than six weeks off, and I'm back on again. It's been going on for over four years now. At my worse, I'm on 260mg three times a day by IV. At that point I could kill someone with my bare hands for looking at me wrong. And my naive husband will walk in the room and ask what my problem is. He has no idea how hard his guardian angel has worked to keep him alive. 
On a lighter note, glad to hear Roxie should be getting home before Christmas. She needs to take it easy and let you play Santa's elf this year. Do you have any elf slippers to wear with your shark pants?


----------



## autumnghost

Draik41895 said:


> open blisters hurt. Escrima and karate are the source, they were fun. now ive tape on my hand. Neat. ouch.


I like escrima but prefer the bo. Always manage to hit myself with the escrima sticks. What style are you in Draik?

Best wishes to everything feeling pooey. Stay warm, stay dry. Hope you all get healthy ASAP.


----------



## Draik41895

Bahala Na multi-style. ive never really tried using a bo staff, but then again ive never really had the chance either


----------



## Hauntiholik

December 10th is....
* Human Rights Day
* Nobel Prize Day 
* Festival For The Souls Of Dead Whales
* National Lager Day
* National Believe Day


----------



## debbie5

Scareme, I wonder if it's something environmental that bugs you? My brother had horrible allergies his whole life. He moved about 250 miles away (west), and there is enough of a differnece in plants & climate that he rarely has any problems. Yet when he comes back home here, he's a mess again. Aww..being on prednisone that long is so hard...especially on the emotions and water gain. ((hugs)) to ya, hun. 

I am excited tho, cuz I thought I was only getting 5 days of it, and I got 7 days. I probably won't sleep, but it's a fair trade off for better breathing and no joint pain.


----------



## debbie5

"Festival for the Souls of Dead Whales?" WTH!?


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> "Festival for the Souls of Dead Whales?" WTH!?


The Festival is supposedly an Inuit holiday. They eat a lot of whale meat and this is a day they honor the spirits of the animals.


----------



## debbie5

is there a festival honoring Mc Donald's and all the cow lips in the burgers I eat??


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie, you're so funny!


----------



## scareme

Whale meat, it's what's for dinner...yum!


----------



## debbie5

I tried a McRib the other day. It was so gross. The texture of it was like eating a sponge. I dunno what I was thinkin' to buy it in the 1st place....


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> I tried a McRib the other day. It was so gross. The texture of it was like eating a sponge. I dunno what I was thinkin' to buy it in the 1st place....


You hear so much about them. I've thought about trying one, but haven't so far.


----------



## Bone Dancer

For a fast food place ground pork sandwitch its not to bad. It's not BBQ pork off the grill by any means, but its ok.


----------



## Spooky1

Hopefully Roxy will be allowed to come home tomorrow. Just need her to feel up to it and have her white count keep going down. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## Evil Queen

We'll be praying for her.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

my fingers are crossed to spooky! Ill pray for her too!


----------



## morbidmike

tell her I really miss her that will make her feel better we need her back ASAP if not sooner


----------



## debbie5

Really. We need our Roxy. Prayers.


----------



## Draik41895

just got back from the school production of Sweeney Todd. It was good, but I liked the movie better. I'm sure Roxy would've loved it


----------



## morbidmike

I see a change in the winds says I


----------



## debbie5

Blech. Just "blech". Feeling yucky & Grinchy....


----------



## morbidmike

the words that describe Debbie are as follows and I quote stink stank stunk


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> Blech. Just "blech". Feeling yucky & Grinchy....


(singing) You're a mean one Mrs. Grinch.........


----------



## Spooky1

Oh well, Roxy hasn't been released yet. Waiting on some test results.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

damn, that's got be frustraiting! I hope she can come home tomorrow! Give her hugs from me!


----------



## debbie5

WHERE IS OUR ROXY!!?? Awww, Spooky1....I better turn up the prayer volume. That woman needs to be in her own bed, and SOON.


----------



## morbidmike

may the halloween gods put some good ju ju on roxy!!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Mike, I challenge you to The Super Size Challenge....every day, all day....DO IT.


----------



## debbie5

WE HAVE BABIES!

The sea monkeys have hatched. Now for 2 years of JOY.


----------



## GothicCandle

found at http://notalwaysright.com/



> Me: "Excuse me, do you need help?"
> 
> Customer: "Yes, actually. Would you happen to know what a good game for a seven year old boy? I need a present for my grandson."
> 
> Me: "Well, you could always go with a classic Mario or Pokémon game."
> 
> Customer: "Well what are those about?"
> 
> (I give a very general description, explaining the basics of the concepts since she was obviously new to video games.)
> 
> Customer: "Oh, I don't know. Those sound very violent to me."
> 
> Me: "Well, they're very popular games, especially among young boys."
> 
> Customer: *thinks for a moment* "No, I think those games are too violent. I'll just get him this one."
> 
> (She picks up the latest Hannah Montana game for the DS and walks off.)





> (I have just finished helping out this really nice, elderly lady.)
> 
> Customer: "Oh, and do you happen to know the date?"
> 
> Me: "I will just look-"
> 
> (I start to pull out my mobile phone.)
> 
> Customer: *excitedly* "Ooh! You're pulling out your little magic box!"


----------



## Evil Queen

Hahahaha.


----------



## morbidmike

debbie5 said:


> Mike, I challenge you to The Super Size Challenge....every day, all day....DO IT.


BRING IT !!!!!! if you got the stones


----------



## Joiseygal

Hmmm....I am getting this feeling that Roxy might be coming home today?!?!? I hope they get those test results back today with good news!


----------



## scareme

I agree, Roxy WILL come home today.


----------



## scareme

Is this what mornings look like? No wonder I sleep in.


----------



## Hauntiholik

December 12th is....
* National Ding-a-Ling Day - a very special day to "Ring your Bell". You should brace yourself for bizarre and crazy behavior, from all of the people you encounter today. Even normally conservative people have been known to go a little crazy on this day.
A word to the wise....stay away from the MALL!!!! That's where these people congregate.

* National Poinsettia Day
* Gingerbread House Day 
* International Children's Day
* National Ambrosia Day


----------



## Spooky1

December 12 is also Roxy is coming home day!!!!
Her doc has said she can come home. It will take a hour or two, but she' coming home! 

Thanks for all the prayers and healing thoughts from all of our forum family.

Spooky1


----------



## Bone Dancer

Welcome home Roxy

4 inches of wet snow, no power for about 5 hours, and a few big branchels out of the big pine in the front yard one of which is leaning on my power line.


----------



## Hauntiholik

YAY!!!!!!
* National Roxy goes home day!


----------



## Joiseygal

YaY...Roxy is back!!!! Looking forward to seeing her back on the computer!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*dances around in joy!* yay! Roxy's Comming Home! I'm so excited!


----------



## Vlad

Roxy coming home, some good news for a change.


----------



## fick209

Indeed, that is some very good news!


----------



## Draik41895

AWOOOOOOOOO!!!!! howling with happpiness i am for her. now i have to finish this heart so I can show her!


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy says she thinks she'll feel up to popping on the forum for a while tomorrow after she gets a good night sleep (without anyone coming in to give her IVs or draw blood). She thanks everyone again for all the support.


----------



## Black Cat

Welcome Home Roxy!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Yay! I'm so happy to hear she is home! Now Roxy you take it easy and don't over tire yourself, the body heals faster at rest.


----------



## morbidmike

WHOOOOOO ROXY IS HOME!!!!!!!!! (HUGZ) missed ya big tyme!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Tomorrow??? What a SLACKER! Hehehe j/k. I'm so glad to hear she made it home.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

YAY!!!!!! We love you ROXY!!!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Umm..Mike..**I'M** not doing it. I want YOU to do it... tee hee. Weigh & measure yourself 1st though. Come on..it will give the wifey one less portion to make. Every meal : MCDONALD'S. do it....do it...do it......do it.....


----------



## debbie5

OMG OMG OMG!! ROXY IS HOME!!!! HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY! Aww, the shark pants won't be lonely anymore! 

Yay!

Now, I have only one question: did they pickle that alien thingie they pulled outta her, cuz iffin she ain't gonna use it, it would be a nice addition to my potion table for next year.... (always thinkin' ahead..)


----------



## debbie5

Roxy, if you lived even remotely close to me, I would bring you a big bowl of soup. So, imagine a perfectly hot bowl of nice mild chicken soup & noodles....and made with Haunt Forum love.  Heal up!


----------



## Joiseygal

debbie5 said:


> Roxy, if you lived even remotely close to me, I would bring you a big bowl of soup. So, imagine a perfectly hot bowl of nice mild chicken soup & noodles....and made with Haunt Forum love.  Heal up!


Your not that far from me so bring in on down!  YUMMMM


----------



## morbidmike

I could do the mc d's diet and not gain weight I'm too active but I wont do it for my bowels sake lol


----------



## debbie5

Dear morbidmike:

If you do the McDonald's SuperSize Me Challenge, I will return, just to laugh at you. Eat it.

Sincerely,

The Creepster


----------



## debbie5

..missing Creepster  and passing morbidmike some Prep H so he has no excuses.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Brrrrrrrr 5 degrees with a wind chill of -7

A cookie baking day if I ever seen one. And a pot of chili on the stove too.


----------



## debbie5

I'll be right over! Oh no, wait. It's 42 here. nevermind.


----------



## Hauntiholik

December 13th is....
* Violin Day
* National Cocoa Day 
* Ice Cream Day


----------



## autumnghost

I should learn to wear a dust mask when sanding. Sinuses are KILLING me.


----------



## Joiseygal

autumnghost said:


> I should learn to wear a dust mask when sanding. Sinuses are KILLING me.


My lungs are going to be so shot in the future because of fumes. I really have to start wearing mask during spray painting, sanding, etc.... You know it is bad when after you finish spray painting a prop and you go to blow your nose an hour later and it is the same color you used to paint your prop.


----------



## Spooklights

We enjoyed some snow flurries this morning, so I guess I'll take part in National Cocoa Day after work.


----------



## debbie5

The worst has got to be spray adhesive. You can feel it like glue in your lungs for months. I dunno if they even make spray rubber cement anymore like I used in the 90's. bad stuff. Maybe we need to buy better masks, cuz the white ones suck. Too hot & steamy...not enough air flow. coughcoughcough.


----------



## morbidmike

wear a gas mask there better


----------



## Dark Angel 27

no, hair dye beats all. i colored lil sis' hair last night. that stuff will clear your sinuses real fast...and make you just a little high! wooohoo!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I miss Roxy!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

BBbbrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dark Angel 27 said:


> I miss Roxy!!!!


Try leading the target. It will improve your accuracy. 

Honestly, I didn't expect her to jump back on today with everything she's been through.


----------



## morbidmike

arnt you miss cynical muhahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> arnt you miss cynical muhahahahahahahahahahahahah


Yeah, and you're a bucket of joy as well.









Don't you think Roxy would rather be spending time with Spooky1 over us?


----------



## Evil Queen

I know I would.


----------



## morbidmike

mmmmmm I just found a yellow sno cone in the yard YAY!!!!! where is the lil cone thingy???


----------



## fick209

morbid mike said:


> mmmmmm I just found a yellow sno cone in the yard YAY!!!!! where is the lil cone thingy???


Have fun Mike!!! I'll even send you some of these great frozen brown sprinkles all over my back yard for you to top off your snow cone


----------



## Dark Angel 27

That's just gross guys!


----------



## debbie5

Finally, some snow to make everything look all pretty!

And once again, sleepless, made worse by prednisone! I feel like a vampire...or addict or something. Up all hours of the night, watching movies and eating bad food. Then being a slug in the morning. Gah...and my lungs still feel like poo. I will ignore it & soldier on, like I usually do. Moms get no time off. Pass me one-a them thar special organic snow cones, there mike....


----------



## Joiseygal

morbid mike said:


> mmmmmm I just found a yellow sno cone in the yard YAY!!!!! where is the lil cone thingy???


See your boxer wants to give you a yellow snow cone for yelling at him for only staying outside for 10 seconds.  Enjoy!


----------



## debbie5

Ahhhh...I finally feel human again. Doc took prednisone level way down before I lost my mind or dropped dead. A beautiful blustery winter day. Stocked up on clearance sale long sleeved t-shirts and fleece, so I'm all set for winter in my drafty old house. God bless Target. I went online & discovered that the hideous plastic Xmas ornaments that my parents have literally boxes of ("Sputnik" ornaments from the 60's) are selling for $3-$5 each online. I am amazed. What was considered crap 20 years ago, and I used to get for free at curbs or for 50 cents a box, is now COLLECTIBLE. Same with all the tacky 50-60's jewlery I used to buy in big fruitcake tins for $1 in the 80's. Prices are nuts now!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

glad that you're feeling better, Debbie!


----------



## GothicCandle

Dollar Tree = pure awesome.
*ponders what these wigs should be used for*


----------



## debbie5

What wigs? WIGS? At Dollar Tree??


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> What wigs? WIGS? At Dollar Tree??


http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25281


----------



## morbidmike

for some unknown reason the wall sconce is giving me the STINK EYE!!!!!!!


----------



## fick209

Glad you are feeling better Debbie!


----------



## Spooky1

18 degrees and windy. It's good to be in a warm house.


----------



## Hauntiholik

70 degrees today - a new record high. What month is it again? Where's the SNOW?


----------



## Joiseygal

Does Hauntiholik drink or take any kind of drugs?


----------



## debbie5

If so, please pass them over to us.

Two quotes I found today that I love:

"If you don't know what to do, it's because you don't know who you are."

and

"Respond, don't react."


----------



## debbie5

Today, Gracie (age 6) is messing around in the sink & not brushing her teeth, so hubby sez "Grace, hurry up & do your teeth before your mother yells at you." I hear this & say to hubs, "Don't tell her that. She should do it cuz she's told to do it,& not out of fear of me. You shouldn't tell her to fear me." To which Gracie sez, "I'm not afraid of you Momma, but Daddy sure is!" Hahahaaaaa...ahh, the power of the nagging.


----------



## GothicCandle

Ah the fun of the holiday season. My aunt is visiting this week and is making cookies as I type. A few minutes ago I walked into the kitchen.

Aunt: If you want any cookies take the bloopers
Me: Which ones are the bloopers?
Aunt: the ones that are misshapen and look funny.
I look at a pile of cookies, all of which are strangely shaped...
Me: They all look like that...
Aunt: I know.


----------



## morbidmike

all nice and cold outside perfect for another day of outside working


----------



## Joiseygal

debbie5 said:


> Today, Gracie (age 6) is messing around in the sink & not brushing her teeth, so hubby sez "Grace, hurry up & do your teeth before your mother yells at you." I hear this & say to hubs, "Don't tell her that. She should do it cuz she's told to do it,& not out of fear of me. You shouldn't tell her to fear me." To which Gracie sez, "I'm not afraid of you Momma, but Daddy sure is!" Hahahaaaaa...ahh, the power of the nagging.


That's classic! LOL


----------



## Evil Queen

GothicCandle said:


> Ah the fun of the holiday season. My aunt is visiting this week and is making cookies as I type. A few minutes ago I walked into the kitchen.
> 
> Aunt: If you want any cookies take the bloopers
> Me: Which ones are the bloopers?
> Aunt: the ones that are misshapen and look funny.
> I look at a pile of cookies, all of which are strangely shaped...
> Me: They all look like that...
> Aunt: I know.


Awww that was sweet.


----------



## Spooky1

So GC, does that mean you got to eat all of the cookies?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Joiseygal said:


> Does Hauntiholik drink...?


sometimes but not as often as I used to 


Joiseygal said:


> Does Hauntiholik....take any kind of drugs?


lots of vitamins for building muscle.

I'm naturally odd.


----------



## debbie5

I actually managed to find a pair of girl's dress shoes that fit my kid, so she could go to her Christmas (oops..."HOLIDAY") concert today in a cute sparkly dress. And the best part is that I found them in her sister's hand-me-down shoe basket. OH YAY! More $$ in my pocket. Off to do the 3 morning S's, and to the concert. Then more bellowing carols at the top of my lungs whilst I tidy ooop.


----------



## debbie5

Ya know... (said in best NY accent, which I don't even have): I think I'm weird. Just an odd bird, really. It's so good to have this place, where I can be nerdy and not looked upon as a freak. Or maybe I just FIT IN here..LOL. It's good I am a stay at home mom. Less intereacting with normal people & less hairy eyeballs during the day. Hairy eyeballs make me sad.


----------



## Hauntiholik

December 15th is....
* Bill of Rights Day
* National Lemon Cupcake Day
* Cat Herders Day


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Hairy eyeballs make me sad.


I don't know why but that struck me funny and ooged out all at the same time.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> Ya know... (said in best NY accent, which I don't even have): I think I'm weird. Just an odd bird, really. It's so good to have this place, where I can be nerdy and not looked upon as a freak. Or maybe I just FIT IN here..LOL. It's good I am a stay at home mom. Less intereacting with normal people & less hairy eyeballs during the day. Hairy eyeballs make me sad.


Hey Debbie, here's a couple hairy eyeballs for ya. :googly:

Hairyeyeballs by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

someone is selling hairy eyeball on Etsy.


----------



## GothicCandle

Spooky1 said:


> So GC, does that mean you got to eat all of the cookies?


I can't eat that many...lol. Her and my mom cooked all day makeing cookies and candy. She was trying to use a modern cookie press which apparently are a lot harder then old fashion kinds so the cookies came out strange. They still taste the same, but I don't think I could eat about 5 dozen cookies though lol.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i get to make cookies too! my dad has an old cookie shaper...we made spritz cookies! he found the model grandma had...we had so much fun!

This is what we used!
http://thisfoodthing.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/cookiepress.jpg?w=251

didn't add enough sugar though. i think i'll make another batch now that i know how to use it!


----------



## debbie5

I have that cookie press! I have tons of old baking items. I love the plastic cookie cutters that imprint a design on the cookie as it cuts..they are red cutters from the 40's. I can't remember the name...Too bad my oven is still wacked. I'm gonna be doing cookies next week at my mom's house & hope I don't peen her in the head with the rolling pin.... Almond sugar cookies, fresh apple cookies, chocolate chips & gingerbread men. And I have to make 2 tortieres, per hubby. (He begged.) . Just like me: I'm both sweet AND savory! and a bit fatty...


----------



## debbie5

"Hey Debbie, here's a couple hairy eyeballs for ya. "



Those are weird. But I want one.


----------



## debbie5

(sticking head out of back door, while drying hands on faded, but neat apron..looking across prairie..using best Auntie Em voice...)


"Rox-YYYYYYYYYYYY! ROXXXYYY! Roxy!? Where ARE you!?? Roxy! You get in here this instant, young lady! I won't have you dilly dallying around in bed all day! Sit up and crack open that laptop! I'll be down in the root cellar and I expect to see at least ONE post from you online before I get back to the kitchen!"


----------



## scareme

I've made several batches of Christmas cookies, but none of them have made it to Christmas. I'm going to wait til closer to the day to make any more so I might still have a few for the day. I've tried just mixing up the dough, and waiting til later to make some, but my husband just eats the dough raw. That's raw egg in there. Eew!


----------



## debbie5

Raw cookie dough...well worth the possiblity of incredibly horrific sickness. Pass me that bowl....


----------



## debbie5

Sea monkeys died. No one cares. FLUSHhhhhhhswirlyswirlyswirly!!


----------



## morbidmike

if you come to a fork in the road always go to the left!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

I often look at whos on here and I'll be damned if I know any of them I miss the days of chat with haunti,creepster,jack reaper,randaz,evil queen ,dark star ,sharon porn,timetodive,laurie beast,ms wicked....and a few others that slip my mind


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You're almost 40,,,,"slip my mind" doesn't get any better pal! lol


----------



## morbidmike

LOL aint that the truth !!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

morbid mike said:


> I often look at whos on here and I'll be damned if I know any of them I miss the days of chat with haunti,creepster,jack reaper,randaz,evil queen ,dark star ,sharon porn,timetodive,laurie beast,ms wicked....and a few others that slip my mind


Where were you the other night when DS and I were in chat? Hmmm?


----------



## morbidmike

which night I often glance at the chat room but didnt see activity


----------



## debbie5

I can't do chat at night...cuz that's when I pet my hairy eyeball.


----------



## debbie5

Okay...I need help. I need to find some craft for my Girl Scout troop to make using plastic Xmas ornaments that someone donated to us to use. It's a troop of 6 year old girls, so it has to use age appropriate craft materials and has to be done/dry in about 30 minutes. It does not necesarily have to be a Christmas-y craft. Any ideas?


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Okay...I need help. I need to find some craft for my Girl Scout troop to make using plastic Xmas ornaments that someone donated to us to use. It's a troop of 6 year old girls, so it has to use age appropriate craft materials and has to be done/dry in about 30 minutes. It does not necesarily have to be a Christmas-y craft. Any ideas?


Are they clear ball ornaments?
If they are, you can remove the hanger top and stuff them with crushed up red and green potpourri. I've also seen them filled with different colored sand but I can imagine little kids shaking them up and and ruining the layers. Maybe fill them with beads?


----------



## scareme

Are they the ball type ornaments? You could use pipe cleaners and make spiders. Remind them about Halloween, even in Dec..


----------



## debbie5

BALLS! Not clear. Hmm...could wrap the ornaments in yarn to make the craft take longer to make....good idea. Keep em coming..I need to get the idea approved by the troop leader, so I want offer her a few ideas...


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> BALLS! Not clear.


okay, how about cutting up strips of colored tissue paper and having them use white glue to glue them on. Then cover the paper with a thin layer of glue to decoupage it.

They can glue plastic gem stones onto the balls too.


----------



## debbie5

I was thinking the same thing! Some ribbons...their name & date on it....


----------



## Hauntiholik

There's always glitter (oy! The mess!)

Once I got a can of spray xmas frost from the craft store. You were supposed to spray it on the windows of your house around the holidays (inside of course) to make it look like ice or frost on the glass. I sprayed them on glass colored ball ornaments and they looked cool. I don't know if you can still get that stuff.

What color are the balls?


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> What color are the balls?


Blue? (Someone had to say it) :googly:


----------



## debbie5

All different colors, but solids.

Spooky1, we don't need to know about your personal issues..LOL. 

And...I just made a comment on Facebook that someone totally took the wrong way...and I'm baffled. I think the other person is drunk or something. Sometimes, I hate Facebook, and just want to take down my whole page. Hide away. In my mom cave. Cuz sometimes I am an idiot...but not in this case/comment. Sheesh. DRAMA.


----------



## debbie5

Okay, I need to cull Facebook. Some of these people on my list I haven't even spoken to since 1977, literally. If I 'unfriend" someone, how do they know I did that? Cuz they won't see my status updates anymore & can't access my page? What happens if I "hide" someone? I had one nutjob guy lose his mind on me at a party cuz I unfriended him (HEllloooo...cuz he is NUTS!). How did he know I did that??

And I really want more of these 50 year old lightbulbs for my tree. I bought 4 of them for 50cents at a rummage sale...the violet ones are very pretty and unique . http://collectibles.shop.ebay.com/i...hts&_osacat=33838&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morbid mike said:


> I often look at whos on here and I'll be damned if I know any of them I miss the days of chat with haunti,creepster,jack reaper,randaz,evil queen ,dark star ,sharon porn,timetodive,laurie beast,ms wicked....and a few others that slip my mind


What about me! i even had dinner with you and Nixie! I feel so left out! :frownkin:



debbie5 said:


> Okay, I need to cull Facebook. Some of these people on my list I haven't even spoken to since 1977, literally. If I 'unfriend" someone, how do they know I did that? Cuz they won't see my status updates anymore & can't access my page? What happens if I "hide" someone? I had one nutjob guy lose his mind on me at a party cuz I unfriended him (HEllloooo...cuz he is NUTS!). How did he know I did that??
> 
> And I really want more of these 50 year old lightbulbs for my tree. I bought 4 of them for 50cents at a rummage sale...the violet ones are very pretty and unique . http://collectibles.shop.ebay.com/i...hts&_osacat=33838&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


It happened to me too. I wonder if someone can tell who reported them to Facebook...cause for some reason she blocked me...and i never even said anything to her!


----------



## Goblin

We're under a winter storm warning today! Snow is supposed to start after
daybreak, at leat 3-4 inches. They say it might change to sleet. Hope not.
Snow I can take, don't need no ice!


----------



## morbidmike

DA I said some others slipped my mind sorry I'm old and moldy LOL


----------



## Evil Queen

Alone on the forum...oh the havoc I could wreak!


----------



## debbie5

I'm supposed to go out to lunch at a great Jewish deli with a friend I haven't seen in 25 years. Feeling pukey. oh no....I hope it goes away. I dunno which I want more: the conversation or the Reuben....


----------



## Ms. Wicked

debbie5 said:


> Okay, I need to cull Facebook. Some of these people on my list I haven't even spoken to since 1977, literally. If I 'unfriend" someone, how do they know I did that? Cuz they won't see my status updates anymore & can't access my page? What happens if I "hide" someone? I had one nutjob guy lose his mind on me at a party cuz I unfriended him (HEllloooo...cuz he is NUTS!). How did he know I did that??
> 
> And I really want more of these 50 year old lightbulbs for my tree. I bought 4 of them for 50cents at a rummage sale...the violet ones are very pretty and unique . http://collectibles.shop.ebay.com/i...hts&_osacat=33838&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


Debbie, click on the person's profile and scroll down to below their friend list. You'll see "Remove from Friends" and you click on that. I don't believe that there is a notification...

Some people just watch/pay attention to their friend lists more than others. People use social networking sites in different ways. Some people like to keep it more private while others befriend anybody and everybody and live on their computers: social networking IS their life. Neither is right or wrong, just remember it's your page and up to you as to how you want to utilize it. The fact that somebody went nuts because you unfriended him is indication that it was probably the right choice to do so in the first place, so don't sweat it! People cull their lists frequently for any number of reasons.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Somebody's stocking is full of coal.


----------



## autumnghost

debbie5 said:


> And I really want more of these 50 year old lightbulbs for my tree. I bought 4 of them for 50cents at a rummage sale...the violet ones are very pretty and unique . http://collectibles.shop.ebay.com/i...hts&_osacat=33838&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


Debbie - I might be able to help you with this. My mother-in-law has tons of that stuff in her basement. She's planning on tossing most of it. Let me see if I can get my hands on it.


----------



## debbie5

NOooooooooooooooooooo....don't toss that stuff! Even the crappy plastic ornaments from the 60's (called "atomic" ornaments) are $3-$5 each! Some hideous tree topper that spins that my parents have from the 40's is selling for $50!! I would pay you for those bulbs...they are coverd in little white styrofoam pellets. There are similar looking ones called "snowball ice" which are not the same...those ones are covered in little hard granules of plastic. I'm looking for the foam covered ones. Thanks!

I went out to lunch..still feel blech. I think it's the skim milk I drank last night which tasted a bit off but not sour, but had a "good til" date of Dec 9th. Maybe it was a tad funky. Maybe I should learn to care what I drink at 1am.

And thanks Ms. Wicked for the FB info. And yes- that guy IS nuts. He has some type of autistic savant syndrome...it's like his own special Asperberger's. He become pretty unbearable lately..HUGE ego cuz he's so smart, but totally socially a jerk. Ugh.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I always liked those old snowball ice lights. I thought they blended with the orniments and they gave off a soft glow. I think I have a short string of them left. I havent done a tree in years. Just me and the cat now and nobody else seen it but me. It's gotten so Christmas is just another day.


----------



## debbie5

Aww..Boney! I'm sure the kitty would love to have a lil tree to play in....


----------



## debbie5

My husband took money out of the bank and made 5 checks bounce. 

SOMEbody is gonna sleep outside tonight....


----------



## Spooklights

You can send him to Maryland to sleep outside if you want extra revenge. We have snow today!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I want snow.


----------



## GothicCandle

My aunt told me "Halloween isn't a holiday." :confuseton: ..... she can't give a good/real reason why christmas is and halloween isn't... she tried to say that christmas is an old, traditional holiday that has been celebrated for centurys.... if i didn't know better I'd think she must be related to the same women who once told me All Hallows Eve and Halloween arn't the same thing. :rolleyevil:


----------



## Spooky1

There's rumors of a RoxyBlue sighting, or maybe it was just Elvis. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> There's rumors of a RoxyBlue sighting, or maybe it was just Elvis. :googly:


If there were no guitar and spangly white jumpsuit as part of the sighting, it had to be me

Thanks to everyone for their kind wishes, thoughts, and prayers during my recent illness and hospitalization. I'm home recuperating and have yet to get back to work, but every day there is some improvement and I hope it won't be much longer before I'm feeling like my old self again.

And to all nurses out there, thank you for the good work you do. Being in the hospital sucks, but having wonderful care at the hands of dedicated nurses makes such a difference.


----------



## debbie5

IT'S ROOOXXXXYYYYYYYYY!! yay! the Little Roxy Sunshine is BACK in da houwwwzzzz, boi!


----------



## Spooky1

Off to drive on the snowy/wet roads to get back home.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> If there were no guitar and spangly white jumpsuit as part of the sighting, it had to be me
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their kind wishes, thoughts, and prayers during my recent illness and hospitalization. I'm home recuperating and have yet to get back to work, but every day there is some improvement and I hope it won't be much longer before I'm feeling like my old self again.
> 
> And to all nurses out there, thank you for the good work you do. Being in the hospital sucks, but having wonderful care at the hands of dedicated nurses makes such a difference.


glad to have you back, the forum isnt the same without you!!! Better get to posting! You gotta have more posts then the all other members(combined!) don't let your rep fall!


----------



## morbidmike

I wish I was a penguin that would be great


----------



## Evil Queen

If you were a penguin I'd feed you fish.


----------



## debbie5

You would have in incubate an egg on your feet, mike. And tap dance.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> You would have in incubate an egg on your feet, mike. And tap dance.


and sing, and no one wants that.


----------



## morbidmike

not a happy feet penguin !!!!!! how lame


----------



## debbie5

I never said happy feet penguin...penguins tap dance in real life. They just hide it from us.


----------



## morbidmike

do you wanna play slug bug ?????


----------



## debbie5

Ummmm...no?


----------



## debbie5

Oh..it's Punch Buggy!


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Oh..it's Punch Buggy!


also known as an excuse for children to hit siblings and cousins without being yelled at by adults.


----------



## Evil Queen

We play "oink" no punching allowed.


----------



## GothicCandle

net flix is weird... on it's page for "Santa Claus is coming to town" it lists "Kramer V.S Kramer" in the more movies like Santa's coming to town...okay i know i myself haven seen Kramer V.S Kramer but might someone tell me how a child custody debate is anything like ol' Kris Cringle bring toys on good children...?


----------



## morbidmike

need's a big roll of dirty money fo shizell gangst-A


----------



## debbie5

I was up most of the night, trying to ignore what the doc found at my 6 year old's physical exam yesterday. She's maturing way too fast...they think she might have a tumor or cancer somewhere that is making her hormones screwy. I am taking her for all sorts of tests. I'm the one who rails against all the antibiotics & hormones in the meat & milk, and I watch what the kids eat, and now this.... Getting her to have bloodwork is gonna be hell on her..she's petrified of needles. Why is it always at Christmas time the **** hits the fan?? 14 years ago, when I was pregnant with my 1st child, on Christmas Eve the doc told me my baby might have Down's Syndrome. (More testing revealed she didn't..false positive). Let's hope whatever is going on with Gracie is moderate & manageable. Ughhhh.


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll be praying for her Deb.


----------



## Spooky1

Good luck Debbie. Out thoughts are with you and your daughter.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sending good vibes and thoughts your way Debbie.


----------



## debbie5

Thanks, guys. Now just waiting for results. I may have to take out a second mortgage if doc wants me to switch to all organic meats & milk. Our food is poisoning our kids.


----------



## debbie5

Ok..just got some results in. They did a bone scan of Grace's wrist to determine her "bone age". An advanced bone age is bad; it would mean she's growing too fast & will hit puberty too early.She is chronologically 6 years 10 months old, and her "bone age" is 6 years 10 months to 7 years 4 months old, so she's a little bit advanced, but not much. Her hormones are screwed up. Doc wants to switch her to all organic food & milk and decrease her weight as both can screw with kids natural hormones. I am also pitching out all my plastic drinking glassses. It's funny- when you look at her, she doesn't look fat at *all*, but her BMI is just barely overweight. She has my big, Polish plowgirl frame & a J-Lo ass (thanks to hubby's side of the family). But she's not chubby. We are barely making ends meet, especially during the heating months of the year, so I have no idea how I'm going to afford organic meats. And I obviously need to get her off of school lunches as well. I'm guessing a homemade deli meat sandwich isn't good, either. I have a call in to an old aquaintance who is uber-organic, so she can mentor me in all this. Holy crap.. here we go! WHHHEeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...new adventure! We still have to hit up the endocrinologist to make sure she doesn't have any tumors on her adrenal glands, ovaries, etcetera, as well as have a ton of bloodwork drawn. So the scary part isn't over. But there are a LOT worse things it could be...hey- it's not leukemia.

Okay. Carry on!


----------



## Joiseygal

Deb I wish the best for your daughter. I'm happy to hear that it isn't cancer. Hopefully they can figure out what she has and take care of it. Good Luck and keep us posted. Also I am glad that Roxy is back and it looks like she is resting like she should be. Get better soon!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Trader Joes = Organic animal flesh at affordable prices.


----------



## debbie5

Unbeleiveably, there is NO Trader Joe's or Whole Foods anywhere within at least 100 miles of me and I live near the **capital** of NY (Albany)! I'm guessing the closest one is in NYC, a 2 1/2 hour drive away. I did find 2 small places to buy meat, and a friend has organic fresh eggs. I may have to sell a kidney to fund this.Seems like a lot of the better meal choices will be Middle Eastern & Japanese foods, neither of which my family eats (I love Afghani food). I was thinking I would only buy organic food for my one child, but I will never have time or patience to make both a non-organic AND an organic pan of mashed potaotes, chicken, beans at mealtime. Not.
Thanks all for support & suggestions. 

Now, who is making the broth for Roxy tonight??

(PS- Closest Trader Joe's is 73 miles away...I may make it a party road trip, take some of my gals and head over there...)


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> Now, who is making the broth for Roxy tonight??


No broth for Roxy. We had Crispy Prawns with walnuts and shrimp spring rolls for dinner. Yummy Chinese food.


----------



## debbie5

She's eating like THAT!!?? dang... Congrats on the speedy recovery!

And in other news, our recliner just broke a bolt in an inaccessible place and died. NO RECLINER!! AArrrgh....and the best part is that today was garbage day, so that sucker's gonna sit out in our driveway garbage area til December 27th! LOL..Niicceee...white trash house.


----------



## morbidmike

I renamed Pluto as Morbid Mike land and its in my solar system now


----------



## debbie5

Morbid Mike Land is DEFINITELY Uranus.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> If there were no guitar and spangly white jumpsuit as part of the sighting, it had to be me
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their kind wishes, thoughts, and prayers during my recent illness and hospitalization. I'm home recuperating and have yet to get back to work, but every day there is some improvement and I hope it won't be much longer before I'm feeling like my old self again.
> 
> And to all nurses out there, thank you for the good work you do. Being in the hospital sucks, but having wonderful care at the hands of dedicated nurses makes such a difference.


*jumps around in an excited manner* Yay! Roxy's back! Woohooo! I missed you roxy and I'm so happy that your feeling better! 



debbie5 said:


> Ok..just got some results in. They did a bone scan of Grace's wrist to determine her "bone age". An advanced bone age is bad; it would mean she's growing too fast & will hit puberty too early.She is chronologically 6 years 10 months old, and her "bone age" is 6 years 10 months to 7 years 4 months old, so she's a little bit advanced, but not much. Her hormones are screwed up. Doc wants to switch her to all organic food & milk and decrease her weight as both can screw with kids natural hormones. I am also pitching out all my plastic drinking glassses. It's funny- when you look at her, she doesn't look fat at *all*, but her BMI is just barely overweight. She has my big, Polish plowgirl frame & a J-Lo ass (thanks to hubby's side of the family). But she's not chubby. We are barely making ends meet, especially during the heating months of the year, so I have no idea how I'm going to afford organic meats. And I obviously need to get her off of school lunches as well. I'm guessing a homemade deli meat sandwich isn't good, either. I have a call in to an old aquaintance who is uber-organic, so she can mentor me in all this. Holy crap.. here we go! WHHHEeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...new adventure! We still have to hit up the endocrinologist to make sure she doesn't have any tumors on her adrenal glands, ovaries, etcetera, as well as have a ton of bloodwork drawn. So the scary part isn't over. But there are a LOT worse things it could be...hey- it's not leukemia.
> 
> Okay. Carry on!


Oh that sucks, I'm so sorry to hear that! I really hope she gets better and soon!


debbie5 said:


> Morbid Mike Land is DEFINITELY Uranus.


Bwahahahahahahahaha! :lolkin:


----------



## morbidmike

debbie has garlic in her soul and termites in her smile BAWaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Zurgh

Sorry to hear about your child, deb. I hope it is a case of idiot greedy doctors, fouled test results, or a misdiagnosis. Lots of things can cause hormone imbalances and I pray it turns out to be nothing. 

RoxyB, welcome back. I hope you feel better than your old self, more like your new & improved self... The Roxy Mk#3 with lasers, Elvis cloaking, and wacky Kung-Fu action.

The rest of you, there will be a pop quiz on chapter 3.

As for me, I haven't had even a minor hallucination in days. I think the virus has run its course. But as for the week+ that has gone missing from my life, I have several weeks worth of blurred memories that seem like some totally bizarre trans-dimensional and pan-galactic nightmare/made for tv movie/adventure. I'm glad it's still 2010, even thoe it feels like it should be 2011.


----------



## debbie5

Oh my gosh Zurgh...did you have a high fever or was it the meds that wacked you out? You had some interesting posts here. It was kinda like "Easy Rider Goes To Haunt Forum." It's all good. Glad to hear you are "normal" again.


----------



## Evil Queen

Normal?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Evil Queen said:


> Normal?


yeah, what is this 'normal' you talk of?


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, please refrain from using the words 'Zurgh' and 'normal' in the same post, unless it is separated by a :googly:. The meds only seemed to dull awareness of my actual situation. I'm more 'me' than I have been in a while, whatever that might be...


----------



## debbie5

I put the normal in quotes to denote my sarcasm. No one here is normal. Roxy & Spooky1 were close, but then the whole sharkpants things came to light....Yup. Haunt Forum: where abnormality is the normality. And by the way- when you log in, you still get a Happy Thanksgiving! greeting. Loony bin!


----------



## Evil Queen

debbie5 said:


> And by the way- when you log in, you still get a Happy Thanksgiving! greeting.


Maybe ZF is still waiting for someone to invite him to Thanksgiving dinner.lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can't begin to describe how happy it makes me feel, sitting here reading through all these wacko posts. I feel as if I've come home again

Deb, keeping your child in my thoughts and hoping her case is merely one of the increasingly common examples of maturation at an ever younger age that has been the trend over the past generation or so.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

It's nice to see you back, R!!!! Missed ya :0)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, JT, you're a sweetie


----------



## niblique71

debbie5 said:


> Unbeleiveably, there is NO Trader Joe's or Whole Foods anywhere within at least 100 miles of me and I live near the **capital** of NY (Albany)! I'm guessing the closest one is in NYC, a 2 1/2 hour drive away. I did find 2 small places to buy meat, and a friend has organic fresh eggs. I may have to sell a kidney to fund this.Seems like a lot of the better meal choices will be Middle Eastern & Japanese foods, neither of which my family eats (I love Afghani food). I was thinking I would only buy organic food for my one child, but I will never have time or patience to make both a non-organic AND an organic pan of mashed potaotes, chicken, beans at mealtime. Not.
> Thanks all for support & suggestions.
> 
> Now, who is making the broth for Roxy tonight??
> 
> (PS- Closest Trader Joe's is 73 miles away...I may make it a party road trip, take some of my gals and head over there...)


Deb, I'd check out a local farm for your organic meats and veggies. Ironically, many farms that do haunts have stores with fresh organic produce, meats and cider etc. I'd bet there's a great farm that's within 1/2 hour of you. You might even be able to share some halloween thoughts while your there if you find one that does halloween. Our thoughts are with you and your daughter.



> RoxyBlue I can't begin to describe how happy it makes me feel, sitting here reading through all these wacko posts. I feel as if I've come home again
> 
> Deb, keeping your child in my thoughts and hoping her case is merely one of the increasingly common examples of maturation at an ever younger age that has been the trend over the past generation or so.


I agree, the post in here crack me up!! Welcome back Roxy!!! We all missed you!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Roxy's back!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

I often get tired of people praying to me (to go away that is)


----------



## fick209

Debbie, I'm praying for you and your daughter, hopefully docs figure it out

Zurgh, glad you are finally feeling better

Roxy, so glad you are back

Mike, I do pray for you almost everyday that you never go away

Okay, lets all stay healthy and get through the next couple weeks of this "other holiday" and then we can all start building new props!


----------



## debbie5

(bent in half, arched back straight, coming downstage slowly, stalkingwalking with a group of scantily clad men, heads low, snapping our fingers, saying under our breath, Fosse style....)
Roxy's backkkkkkkkk! Roxy's backkkkkkkkk! Roxy's backkkk!


(JAZZ HANDS!) ROX-SAaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## debbie5

Ate our 1st all organic meal. Tuscan chicken stew. Yummy and filling! bought some choc soy milk..tastes like Yoohoo! Won't get it again due to plant esters & added cals from chocolate. And so it begins!....

BEWARE OF WHAT YOU ASK FOR...as in , when you ask the Lord to give you a major lifestyle revamp in your eating & getting-your-****-together....Boy, did I GET A DOOZY LOAD OF MY WISH!

My new fav quote: "Being unhealthy on a physical level means you won't function optimally on any level: mentally, emotionally, professionally or socially. Eat **** and you'll look, feel and function like ****". - Craig Harper


----------



## Goblin

Welcome back Roxy. We all missed you.


----------



## morbidmike

welcome back morbid mike I missed you since yesterday........oh thanx morbid mike I missed being here............morbid mike your so thoughtful.........thanx for the compliment morbid mike have a great day.........you too morbid mike


----------



## Evil Queen

OMG there's 2 of you?!


----------



## morbidmike

I have multiple personality's


----------



## Evil Queen

I didn't want to presume.


----------



## Dark Star

Zurgh said:


> Yes, please refrain from using the words 'Zurgh' and 'normal' in the same post, unless it is separated by a :googly:. The meds only seemed to dull awareness of my actual situation. I'm more 'me' than I have been in a while, whatever that might be...


We love you just the way you are Zurgh!

Welcome back Roxy....


----------



## Evil Queen

Baking is done, la la la la, now on to candy making!


----------



## Vlad

Debbie, Very sorry to hear about your daughter and the new troubles of having to track down and pay for all organic foods. I'd suggest planning now for a garden of your own. The garden here 10' x 30' produced enough veg from May 1st to late Oct. to feed four. The money you save could help offset the higher cost through the winter months.


----------



## debbie5

I need a garden that produces this: http://reviews.harryanddavid.com/4467/333/fruit-cake-confection-1-lbs-reviews/reviews.htm

Thanks, Vlad. My soil is too hard to dig more beds, but we are going to do container gardening and perhaps save up for a truck load of soil to make raised beds in the future.


----------



## morbidmike

its time to go get a pizzia and bread styx YUMMO!!!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Bread? Styx?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Wow. Why does the ONLY nut job at Borders track me down to talk about network marketing? Thank goodness I had a cop with me.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

fick209 said:


> Okay, lets all stay healthy and get through the next couple weeks of this "other holiday" and then we can all start building new props!


been working hard to stay healthy, well, except for last night. my sister, brother and two friends went to a 7th Day Slumber concert and really rocked out. and then i almost passed out. Got one of those empty stomach feelings where you feel like you're gonna sick up if you don't get something to eat. Thankfully, my sister got me out of there and took me to get dinner.

Apparently, I wasn't the only one as i heard that two younger kids that were nearer to the front passed out...and then on our way down the road an ambulance passed us by.

i had a lot of fun though. i don't think i've rocked that hard in a long time!


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Bread? Styx?


I have a bread vinyl record.


----------



## debbie5

D.A...sounds like low blood sugar. Blech...I hate that feeling.

Okay..so it's Monday. My 6 year old (with her HOMEMADE ORGANIC LUNCH in her backpack..YAY!) b*tched me out in the car on the way to school for not getting her to church this weekend. I love it. I got nothing of any consequence done this weekend, as my tummy was still wacked from the stomach flu thing and I felt icky. Oh- no- wait..I did take the kids to an outdoor FREE winter carnival & light show that was awesome. Now, I have that song "The Final Coundown" stuck in my head, as Christmas looms. I'm determined not to stress out this year. Cleaning, a few more decorations, whip up a few cookie doughs for baking throughout the week and I'm all set. Oh- and Dino the African Jungle Poodle smells like a ripe cheese....he needs a bath. When his fur is clean, it will look like the hair of the lead singer of Europe...


----------



## autumnghost

OMG! Maintenance is drilling holes in the wall here and I think they're using a hammer drill. Wish I'd brought my ear plugs. It's waaaaay too early for this kind of noise and the subsequent headache.


----------



## debbie5

OMG so tired...didn't get a good night's sleepzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......zzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## RoxyBlue

December 20 is Go Caroling Day.


----------



## debbie5

Who you calling an Old One!??


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> D.A...sounds like low blood sugar. Blech...I hate that feeling.


That's what my sister said too. time to start taking those pills again! well, I'm off to help my neice with her stocking!


----------



## debbie5

I don't carry a purse, so I usually throw a Clif bar in my glove compartment along with the yummy sugar thingies. CLif bar heads off the barfies much better.


----------



## debbie5

Eclipse tonight, my little nerdlings.


----------



## scareme

It's 1:00 and 51* outside. A beautiful night for watching the eclipse. It has a nice start.


----------



## morbidmike

its 6 am and 20 degrees out Jack Frost is nipping at my hinney


----------



## RavenLunatic

morbid mike said:


> I have multiple personality's


and they all suck


----------



## autumnghost

Dangit! Missed the eclipse because it was too cloudy to see. I don't think I'll be around in 2094 to see the next one either.


----------



## debbie5

Cloudy for me , too. The dog was like "WTH are you doing UP!!??"


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik

December 21st is....

* Fore Father's Day
* National Flashlight Day
* Humbug Day or Hamburger Day
* Look on the Bright Side Day
* National French Fried Shrimp Day
* National Haiku Poetry Day 
* Winter Solstice


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mmmm, winter solstice, half way to spring already.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

This work week is never gonna end - and all I have to do is get to Thursday........


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> December 21st is....
> 
> * Look on the Bright Side Day


Let's all sing it together now!


----------



## Hauntiholik

LOL!!! I was humming that as I typed it this morning!


----------



## debbie5

Rumor has it that morbidmike is really Adam Lambert in real life....
The resemblance is uncanny. It HAS to be him! That's him in his backyard with the neighbors!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Where did you find that hair Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

I dont look nothing like Adam Lambert I'm more cuter like Clay Aiken LOL


----------



## debbie5

How is your vibrato, mike?


----------



## morbidmike

is that a sex toy???


----------



## Death's Door

I glad you're back Roxy!!! I glad that your daughter is ok Deb!!! 

Have this week and next week off from work (I'm using up my unused days). Finally getting caught up with the Christmas stuff. On Saturday, I went to New York City with the SIL, brother and my nephew. They usually go to New York and check out the stores and the lights/decorations. It was waaaaaay to crowded for me. Every corner felt like I was in a mosh pit. However, they took me to a great place called, Jekyl & Hyde. We had a late lunch there and it was awesome. I think its four or five floors and each floor has its own theme. We dined on the second floor which was The Library". It's decorated for Halloween all year round. I loved it. It was nice to sit back and enjoy all the live entertainment and forget about Christmas for awhile.

Been fighting a cold again - I think it's the same one I had back in November. I don't think I fully recovered from it and now I have been hacking up a lung again. Damn!


----------



## debbie5

I want to make a lunch like this: http://www.anotherlunch.com/2010/12/planetbox-lunch-snowman-sammy.html


----------



## Draik41895

morbid mike said:


> is that a sex toy???


Pff...tthahahahahahahaha...lol

in other news Darn this house and its non vegetarian food!

"nothing is very good or very bad for very long"-Grandpa


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Mike, you look nothing like Adam Lambert. You are way better looking then him!

It's been a long night...and I'm ready for bed.


----------



## Draik41895

are clams meat? im sure i have a few cans of clam chowder in the pantry


----------



## PirateLady

Roxy good to see you back...been keeping up with you through Dave. 

Just wanted to wish all a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. 

Probably wont see anyone on here until the new year... Enjoy your holidays!!


----------



## debbie5

Draik needs to have a website called "Sh*t My Grandfather Sez". LOL.


----------



## GothicCandle

Draik41895 said:


> Pff...tthahahahahahahaha...lol
> 
> in other news Darn this house and its non vegetarian food!
> 
> "nothing is very good or very bad for very long"-Grandpa





Draik41895 said:


> are clams meat? im sure i have a few cans of clam chowder in the pantry


 ah, the silliness of meat-eaters(no offence) I don't know how many times I've been told chicken or fish isn't meat. Now I just say I don't eat animals, though that sometimes gets into a debate of what IS an animal. Some people, apparently, think everything in the ocean is a plant and so are birds..... 

(though there is a fish which literally expels its own brain in order to become, for all purposes a "plant" but i still wouldn't eat it.  )


----------



## Spooky1

In defense of the carnivores out there like me. I remember hearing that vegetarian was an ancient Indian word for bad hunter.  I support vegetarians, it means there's more meat for me. :googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

If you think I enjoy eating meat your crazy. A nice rare steak, a well done beef roast, BBQ pork ribs, Chicken off the grill. I do it so we are not over run by these animals. No need to thank me. I'm just trying to do my part and take the bullet for those who eat veggies.


----------



## debbie5

I prefer cookies.


----------



## Evil Queen

Hmmm meat flavored cookies?


----------



## morbidmike

I love da candy mmmmmmmmmmmmm CANDY


----------



## GothicCandle

Spooky1 said:


> In defense of the carnivores out there like me. I remember hearing that vegetarian was an ancient Indian word for bad hunter.  I support vegetarians, it means there's more meat for me. :googly:


Nope, it doesn't even come from the word vegetable which most people think it does.



> # Origin of the Word "Vegetarian"
> The word vegetarian, coined by the founders of the British Vegetarian Society in 1842, comes from the Latin word vegetus, meaning "whole, sound, fresh, or lively," as in **** vegetus-a mentally and physically vigorous person. The original meaning of the word implies a balanced philosophical and moral sense of life, a lot more than just a diet of vegetables and fruits.
> 
> # Origin of the Word "Vegan"
> The word vegan pronounced /ˈviːgən/ [vee-gun], was originally derived from vegetarian in 1944 when Elsie Shrigley and Donald Watson, frustrated that the term "vegetarianism" had come to include the eating of dairy products, founded the UK Vegan Society. "Vegan", which they saw as "the beginning and end of vegetarian", started and ended with the first three and last two letters of vegetarian.


I always find this an odd thing to say "More meat for me" ever hear of supply and demand? lol. If people don't use something, that's less demand and so the people who supply it don't supply as much.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> I prefer cookies.


Is it just a coincidence that great snack foods are produced by a company called "Little Debbie"? I think not, debbie.


----------



## GothicCandle

scareme said:


> Is it just a coincidence that great snack foods are produced by a company called "Little Debbie"? I think not, debbie.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

sigh* what a day today. took my nephew to the mall to Zumies which is a skateboard shop. He'd opened his gifts early and wanted to get his new grip tape put on his skateboard.

we walk in and the dude behind the counter is putting grip tape on a new skateboard. we stand there for about 5 minutes..after which he aknowledges us. i told him that my nephew had gotten grip tape for christmas and he wanted to replace his old ones. the guy tells us that he needs another 15 minutes to finish up putting other parts on the new skateboards.

while he was doing the new skateboards he mentioned to another employee about how its been a long time since he regripped a skateboard...and then he tried to find someone else who could regrip the skateboard..and no one else knew how to. so he goes up to the register and then comes back and tells us he can't do it, because it was a liability...that he couldn't be held responcible if something happened during the process.

i'm already pissed but again i hold back and not lash out at him like i REALLY wanted too. 
(hello! we just waited all that time for nothing!)

the guy was just plain ass lazy! even if he had accidentily scratched the board, it's easily replaced!

so we got home and i'm fuming and my sisters reavaling to me how my bitchy attitude was obnoxious and that she could never take me anywhere because of my attitude. Now i'm sorry if i can seem a bit obnoxious but i can't stand first of all being lied to like that, and then not being able to give that douche a piece of my mind...once again i have to hold it all in for fear of offending somebody or *gasp* hurt their feelings! (major sarcasm there)

oh and when we got home my nephew was able to replace the grip tape in under 20 minutes. come on, how hard could it be? he's thirteen and did it with a knife and flat screw driver!

maybe from now on i should just not hold back anymore...some one once told me i was a monster and accused me of scaring everyone away. well, if being a 'monster' gets me the results i need, then so be it!

okay, enough venting for now...thanks everyone for letting me air my feelings!


----------



## Hauntiholik

December 23rd is....
* Festivus
* Roots Day - a day to research your genealogy not dye your hair
* National ReGifting Day


----------



## debbie5

HAPPY FESTIVUS!

I'm off to decorate gingerbread men. We have caroling, horse drawn hay rides and a gingerbread house making party tonight! YAY! Good thing I have friends who live out in the country. Or all we'd have to do here in the city is break car windows to steal ashtray change & GPS's...


Well, I AM gonna nap first....


----------



## Spooklights

I need to get the last of the presents wrapped tonight. We sit on the floor by the fireplace, and drink hot chocolate and wrap presents. At least until the dog insists on joining us and laying on the paper, and getting hair all over. He likes to add that 'personal' touch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The sun is shining!


----------



## Spooky1

and the wind is blowing.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i'm really needing to buy a reindeer motor...anyone got ideas on where to get one?


----------



## scareme

Check the thrift stores and curbys after Christmas. There should be plenty. If you can't wait till then, check your neighbors yard.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Our grocery stores have the motorized reindeers.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Off until 1/5. Sweet!


----------



## morbidmike

DA google reindeer motors you can get them for between 5 and 10 dollars there is a half off christmas decor site I cant rember the name


----------



## debbie5

Sooooo tired. Party in the country: Jumping in & out of the hay wagon as we went caroling...making gingerbread houses was easy- kids sat at the table & needed NO help! I brought our karoke machine & put it in the kitchen so adults could drink & sing.what a blast.I forgto how good Bailey's is.YUM. My 6 year old sang about 15 songs! Finally home & kids in bed at 11pm..super late! Today, we have rehearsal for the Interminably Long Christmas Pagent, and then said I.L.C.P. at 4pm. Tortiere for dinner, cocoa, a few rounds of Skip-Bo, decorate somemore cookies....(yawn). I'm ready for bed and I just got up.


----------



## debbie5

And MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone!


----------



## Hauntiholik

December 24th is....
* Christmas Eve
* National Egg Nog Day
* National Chocolate Day 
* Global Accountability Day
* National Roof-Over-Your-Head Day


----------



## scareme

I have some cousins in Iowa that are going through some hard times. He's been out of work for awhile and she works two part time jobs, They have three kids, and have recently had to file for bankruptcy. Yesterday a man they have never seen before came to the door and gave them a Christmas card with three hundred dollars in it. It was only signed "Merry Christmas". I just love people like that. I hope sometime I can do something for someone and not let them know who I am. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm so glad that Haunt Forum is back up! I was beginning to suffer from posting withdrawl! Thanks everyone for the advice!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a gorgeous winter day today, the kind that makes you glad to be alive and on the road to recovery


----------



## Hauntiholik

That was wonderful scareme. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx for sharing that story Scareme. I love to hear stories like that - It's very uplifting.

Just taking a breather right now. Finally got everything on the to-do list taken care so far. After we do our Santa Clausing gig with the family, hubby and I will be heading to my brother's house to stay over and wake up with them and hang out just chilling and spending time with my nephew. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i'm sorry for not commenting on that earlier scareme! that is so awesome..nice to know that not everyone in the world is a jackass! Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Spooky1

Having a quiet evening tonight. Roxy is resting up since she'll be singing (and playing violin) with her church choir for Midnight mass tonight. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## morbidmike

Merry Christmas to Haunt Forum ....and to haunters and friends and lurkers too!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Uh oh. One of my kitties started munching on the gingerbread men I put out for Santa.
Baaaaaaaaad kitty!


----------



## Hauntiholik

In 40 seconds.....
Santa's next stop is:
Newark, New Jersey, United States


----------



## Bone To Pick

Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## morbidmike

Hauntiholik said:


> Uh oh. One of my kitties started munching on the gingerbread men I put out for Santa.
> Baaaaaaaaad kitty!


he's a festive kitty ....they need christmas cheer too!!!! their favorite gift of all is hot lead from a smoking barrel MUHAHAHAHAAHAHAH


----------



## Hauntiholik

You are a naughty boy Mike.


----------



## Spooklights

It's snowing very nicely here, and we're enjoying a white Christmas. Have a great day, everyone- hope you get lots of Halloween stuff!


----------



## trishaanne

Merry Christmas to you all. Not many Halloween gifts this year . However, I did get some spider earrings and necklace from the spirit store, Demonica (the purple Zombie baby) and an awesome zombie calendar. I could care less about the calendar part, but the pics on it are awesome! Oh, and a new digital camera so I can take pics of the stuff I'm not putting up this year...lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Church services went beautifully last night. I was so happy to be able to play violin and sing (including a solo) for the midnight Mass, especially considering my less-than-auspicious start to the month of December

Now we're having a leisurely morning of breakfast and gift opening before going over to Spooky1's brother's house for Christmas dinner.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Spooklights said:


> It's snowing very nicely here, and we're enjoying a white Christmas. Have a great day, everyone- hope you get lots of Halloween stuff!


wooohoooo! I got a CAMCORDER!!!!! i also got a snowflake teddy bear and some lotions from some people at my church! not bad at all!


----------



## Draik41895

I got a new HP mini, i love it.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Awwwww I got a heart. Now I have one


----------



## Goblin

Having a white Christmas! Started snowing at niin and is still snowing at 3 am!
First White Christmas since I was a kid!


----------



## Draik41895

I'm so happy my mommy got me paints for Christmas!!!!! :3


----------



## Spooky1

After the Weatherman was getting everyone to panic around here yesterday and calling for 6-10 inches of snow, now it sounds like we'll hardly get anything (maybe 1-2 inches).


----------



## RoxyBlue

December 26 is Boxing Day. According to holidayinsights.com:

Boxing Day is celebrated in England, Australia, Canada, New Zealand and other former British commonwealth countries. It is a legal holiday in these countries. This is also St. Stephans Day, where Boxing Day gets some of its roots. On St. Stephans' Day, churches opened their collection boxes to the poor. 

Boxing Day was an expression of appreciation and thanks, much like Christmas tips are today. The roots of the holiday go back to the Middle Ages. On this day, members of the merchant class would take boxes, fill them with food and fruits, and give them to servants, tradespeople and the less fortunate. In the case of servants, they would work on Christmas Day, so it was only fitting that immediately after Christmas, they would be given a day off to celebrate. Usually celebrated the day after Christmas, some would celebrate the following Monday when Christmas fell on a Friday or Saturday. 

Today, the giving of boxes includes filling boxes with food and clothing for the needy and performing volunteer work. Monetary gifts to charity are also common.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Groceries - check.
Beer - check.

We are set for the snow. :0)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

hauntiholik said:


> awwwww i got a heart. Now i have one :d


lol


----------



## HauntedHacienda

*Checking In from my Laptop*

Just got my Laptop up and going and am checking in.
Will be on a Working Vacation in January 2011 so will check in from the road.
Am testing how all this works.


----------



## morbidmike

I am so LAZY today I cant believe it .....I want to go and put another coat of celuclay on my new prop......but that would take effort that I dont have


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Im chomping at the bit to start designing my first prop of the year...i really really want to start...but i have no money.

on the bright side, i discovered a few cans of 'great stuff' this is going to be a noobie question, but what exactly can i do with it?


----------



## Draik41895

guts, vines, tentacles possibly


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> on the bright side, i discovered a few cans of 'great stuff' this is going to be a noobie question, but what exactly can i do with it?


Really make a mess if you get it on your hands:googly:

Draik hit the highlights of what I've seen Great Stuff used for here. Guts seem to be the most typical use, and it certainly can be used to give texture to a surface.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dark Angel 27 said:


> on the bright side, i discovered a few cans of 'great stuff' this is going to be a noobie question, but what exactly can i do with it?


Just search the forum for "greatstuff" or "great stuff" and you'll find a lot of links.


----------



## scareme

Hauntiholik said:


> Awwwww I got a heart. Now I have one


Now for me..."If I only had a brain"


----------



## debbie5

High fever since Friday evening...was around 103 for all of Saturday..finally down to 100now. I think my vision changed a bit, cuz stuff is blurry unless I squint. Meh. I wasn't able to get up the stairs & go to bed, so have been sacked out on the couch for 3 days. I don't think I've ever been as sick as I have this fall/winter! I'm pretty happy I'm not dead. Xmas morning, when I woke up, everything I heard was all muffled & echo-y, & I didn't really understand what my family was saying.It was like I was awake, but with a brain running on low power. I managed to mumble about Tylenol, aspirin (with caffiene in it) and hubs brought me an orange juice. No clue what that was all about...but it freaked me out. It went away after about 15 minutes. 
Anyhoooo- hubby got me a replacement Nintendo 64 system and Zelda:Ocarina of Time which he sold from under me & which I have been grumping about for 4 years. Now that I'm feeling a bit better (and can eat some) I just looked under the tree for a piece of candy, and all that's left in the box are the yucky ones: maple cream, coconut, vanilla. Damn.

I hope everyone had a great holiday!


----------



## Evil Queen

Glad to hear you are starting to feel better Deb. Sounds like you caught what Zurgh had.


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry you were ill for Christmas Debbie. Glad to hear you're starting to feel better. Get well soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

December 27 is:

Make Cut Out Snowflakes Day - always a popular craft project when I was a kid

National Fruitcake Day - does anyone actually eat fruitcake?

Speaking of fruitcake, some of you may remember the Fruitcake Lady from the Jay Leno show. The following clip is a compilation of some of her responses to questions posed by viewers. Typical of many elderly, she calls it as she sees it with no filtering The content is definitely adult, but very funny.


----------



## Joiseygal

LOL Roxy! I watch the Jay Leno show and I don't remember the Fruit Cake Lady. Anyway she was a riot so thanks for posting it.


----------



## debbie5

Ummm..I think *I* am "elderly" then. I really cannot believe she said "Miss Puss" on tv..LMAO. Per Jay, she was Truman Capote's aunt (and helped to raise him, which explains a lot) & the neighbor lady in To Kill A Mockingbird...what a hilarious woman.


----------



## morbidmike

debbie your not elderly your freaking ancient muhahahaahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## debbie5

(giving mike The Look...)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> (giving mike the look...)


run, mike!!! Ruunnn!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i just watched the video (after getting it to work)...

ROFLMAO!


----------



## GothicCandle

Stupidity is contagious. Why are idiots so determined to be idiots?


----------



## debbie5

GothicCandle said:


> Stupidity is contagious. Why are idiots so determined to be idiots?


If there is no idiot gene in your family heritage, you can easily add one in via marriage.


----------



## debbie5

Fever still around 100. My eye is infected with some weird low grade infection (hence vision issue) and now other one is starting to hurt. I have a few weird bruise-like things under the skin on my shins & calves and a weird, raised, hot bump that went from kinda grumpy pink to a deeper almost purple color. I get waves of wooziness, especially when I move my head. Now I'm starting to freak out....back to doc tomorrow unless I can't stop worrying about WTF is wrong with me & go to the e.r. tonight. That thing on my leg looks just like a MRSA infection but I don't see anything gross or opened skin. ***NOTE TO FRIENDS*** take your vitamins, eat better, make friends with a health(ier) diet. I let all that go since October, and I think that's why I'm not getting better & am now so damn sick! ARGH. Ok- sorry to be such a whiner, but I'm not telling any of my family or friends the sum total of what is going on with me, cuz it's...well, just nuts! For all I know, all our health problems are due to the damn leaky shower. Thanks for letting me vent. Hopefully, I can get some sleep. Peace, out.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> If there is no idiot gene in your family heritage, you can easily add one in via marriage.


this is why it is so surprising the human race has survived so long.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

YouTube takes forever to process!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Im off to bed...my mind is full of thoughts and plans...nighty night!


----------



## Draik41895

I'm quite conflicted... I wanted to be surprise-ish but I'm in need of feedback,should I post a pic or two?


----------



## scareme

Go ahead, post a picture.


----------



## morbidmike

I got the floor recemented in the basement YIPPPIE!!!!!........but now I havent seen my wife in awhile I wonder where she went???


----------



## Hauntiholik

December 28th is....
* Card Playing Day
* No Interruptions Day 
* National Chocolate Day


----------



## PirateLady

*Happy New Year*

Hope all my forum buddies had a great Christmas. Probably wont be back on here until after the new year so here is my wish for a Happy and Prosperous New Year to all my friends.


----------



## Spooky1

Healing thoughts going out to you Debbie. 

BESURETODRINKYOUROVALTINE!


----------



## Spooky1

Today is also my parents 52nd wedding anniversary.


----------



## Draik41895

I must know what to improve one, what to change, ect. The fact that every picture of a heart looks different doesnt help either


----------



## Evil Queen

Great job Draik! Now it just needs to look juicy. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, Draik, you could stick an arrow through it like it always shows on Valentine's Day cards

You could add a bit more color of the non-red variety, similar to what's in this picture:










Other than that, looks good to me.


----------



## Draik41895

Some more purple, and a bit of pale orange...


----------



## Spooky1

I think it looks good. Though a little squirting blood would never hurt.


----------



## debbie5

Most hearts have some fat on them- that's the creamy-yellowy stuff you see in the pic (I think?). Yeah- it needs a good coat of gloss paint once you are done with the base layer. I don't think it needs to look 100% real to be effective. It might look cool to use something "tube-y" and 3-D where you have that big red line painted...to make it look more defined & raised up. 3-D fabric paint is cheap & makes nice lines (but maybe not thick enough ones?)...any old, thick wire would work, too. 

As an aside, if you become very obese, the fat on your heart increases, totally encompassing and shrouding the heart in a layer fat, which literally weighs down the heart & makes it work harder... not sure why I'm putting that in here, but feeling nerdy.


----------



## debbie5

A lot of ethnic butcher shops have various kinds of hearts for sale. Gotta love the glass cases packed full of amazingly gross, yet delicious, parts for sale. You could go peeking....


----------



## morbidmike

that heart is making me hungry!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

I'd prefer it warm and still beating.


----------



## debbie5

I wish it were made of fudge. Ya can never get enough fudge.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> I wish it were made of fudge. Ya can never get enough fudge.











Will solid milk or dark chocolate do?


----------



## Draik41895

debbie5 said:


> It might look cool to use something "tube-y" and 3-D where you have that big red line painted...to make it look more defined & raised up. 3-D fabric paint is cheap & makes nice lines (but maybe not thick enough ones?)...any old, thick wire would work, too.


yeah, I tried two different methods of making the veins that one sucked because of my crappy broken glue gun. But of course, my mom got me a new variable temp. glue gun, so thats how the blue one worked out, ill probably go over it though. I think ill go get some glossy stuff tomorrow


----------



## scareme

I think your heart is looking good Draik.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

so do i...it's awesome looking!

that's all for me fellow creepy people! night everyone!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Will solid milk or dark chocolate do?


Dark chocolate for me, please, and can I get a liver to go?:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

December 29 is Pepper Pot Day, which commemorates the creation of the thick spicy soup served to the Continental Army during the winter of 1777-1778. Pepper Pot soup was first made on December 29, 1777. 

According to the legend (and holidayinsights.com)........... 

During the Revolutionary war, the Continental army was camped at Valley Forge. The winter was cold and harsh. Conditions were deplorable. Food was often scarce. George Washington asked his army's chef to prepare a meal for the army, that would both warm them, and boost their moral. The chef found scraps of tripe, small bits of meat and some peppercorn. He mixed this in with some other ingredients, and created Pepper Pot soup, also known as "Philadelphia Pepper Pot soup”. The hot, and somewhat spicy soup, was well received by the troops. It was called "the soup that won the war”. 

Celebrate Pepper Pot Day by making some Pepper Pot soup for the family. Note: while tripe was a main ingredient of this soup, you can substitute with chicken or beef.


----------



## Spooky1

Poor doggie is gimpy today, after running around the backyard this morning. I gave her a couple baby aspirin, and hope it makes her feel a little better.


----------



## Hauntiholik

YAY!!!!!! We might actually get some snow tomorrow! SNOW! SNOW! SNOW!
We had a brown xmas. I want a white new year!

Come on weather guessers! Guess me some snow!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

my dog bruiser's looking at me...the girls have taken over his doggy bed...poor Bruiser!

on the bright side, a friend of mine has agreed to take in Delilah for me, this way, i'm still doing what i'm told, and I get to see her when ever I want!


----------



## Draik41895

Paint paint paint...









So progress, I like it. I'm goin to micheals to buy some gloss stuff in a while. The bottom pic shows the accurate color, but the top one is just a better pic


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1- slip her a glucosamine. Works wonders.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> Paint paint paint...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So progress, I like it. I'm goin to micheals to buy some gloss stuff in a while. The bottom pic shows the accurate color, but the top one is just a better pic


Lookin' good, Draik!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Just got the call from my older sister, it seems that my wonderful nephew who just turned 14 two days ago is once again in the ER. she thinks he broke his leg...and acording to her, it looks bad too. 

this should make it his third trip to the ER....and from skateboarding. i'll keep you updated


----------



## Evil Queen

Grand improvement Draik!

DA don't even mention broken bones and skateboards, my youngest loves to skateboard and always has me worrying.


----------



## debbie5

Oh geez, DA! Sorry to hear that~.
I have extra meatballs & shells...anyone want some??


----------



## Spooky1

Draik, the updated heart is looking great.


----------



## debbie5

Word. I like the new heart.


----------



## Joiseygal

LOL..the last time I heard someone say word was when I was 14 yrs. old. Now the kids text to each other in code. Anyway just checking in to see what you all are up to. DA sorry to hear about your nephew breaking his leg. Draik that is a nice looking heart. Oh and Roxy it is good to see you are back in action. How is your daughter doing Debbie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ahhh, nothing says "easy meal" like crab rangoons from the freezer and some guacamole on tortilla chips


----------



## Dark Angel 27

My sister called a few minutes ago. she was right, he's broken both major bones in one leg and is curently in surgery. she says that they'll most likey put pins in. 

she's suppopsed to be in the er all night long.


----------



## debbie5

Oh no, DA! 

Joisey,thanks for asking. We still don't know what is making her screwed up. I'm now waiting for an app't with the endocrinologist for tests.


----------



## Spooky1

DA, I hope your nephew is better soon. I think he needs to stay off the skateboard for a while.


----------



## Zurgh

The dead... it's what's for dinner... unless your dinner is yogurt...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Oh no, DA!





Spooky1 said:


> DA, I hope your nephew is better soon. I think he needs to stay off the skateboard for a while.


final update on my nephew. He came out of surgery ok and they did put pins in his leg. He's entire leg is currently in a cast and he'll be in a wheel chair. After two weeks of that, he'll be in a smaller cast that will go from his knee to his foot.

My sister told me that his skateboard is history...and even TJ agreed to it. And he won't be doing anything with sports for a long time.

I also found out that he was skateboarding alone when he had the accident...and he dragged himself a while before hopping all the way home. (still don't know if I believe that)

moral of the story: always were the safety gear including the helmet. (it doesn't matter how good you think you are!) and never skate alone!

it also sucks that his skateboard is what we all spent money on this year (for christmas) I may just give him another gift later on to make up for what he lost.

that's it for me people! night everyone!


----------



## scareme

Sorry to hear about your nephew DA. I hope his recovery goes smooth. I worked in Ped Ortho X-Ray for five years and I got to the point I didn't want to let my kids do anything. Luckily, my son was never interested in skateboarding. My daughter wanted a trampoline really bad. She would beg "Please, please , please let me have a trampoline.", and what I heard was "Please, please, please let me break my leg.". Needless to say, we never got one.


----------



## GothicCandle

found at notalwaysright.com



> Caller: "Hi, I saw a car online and wanted some info on it."
> 
> Me: "Sure, let me tell you all about it. Do you have a pen?"
> 
> Caller: "Yeah, 4351."
> 
> Me: "What's that?"
> 
> Caller: "My PIN."
> 
> Me: "To your bank account?!"





> (A couple walks in and sets off the alarm. It is store policy to ask if they have just bought anything and suggest they go back to have it desensitized.)
> 
> Me: "Hi. Did you happen to just buy something that might have set off the alarm?"
> 
> Customer: "No, we just stole a boatload of stuff next door and are coming in here now."





> (An irate customer comes flying through the door and slams a soaking wet, dead hamster on the counter. I recognize her as a woman I had sold a hamster to an hour ago.)
> 
> Me: "Oh my goodness what happened?!"
> 
> Customer: "I took this hamster home and he didn't even live 10 minutes!"
> 
> Me: "Why is he all wet?"
> 
> Customer: "From being in the aquarium! He swam for awhile, but then he just dropped dead!
> 
> Me: "I'm sorry, are you telling me you put him in an aquarium full of water?"
> 
> Customer: "You told me hamsters can live in aquariums! You said I didn't need to buy a cage specifically for hamsters!"
> 
> Me: "Hamsters can live in an aquarium, but not in water! When you were picking him out didn't you notice the others are in empty aquariums with bedding?"
> 
> Customer: "You told me he could live in an aquarium! I demand a new hamster! One that is alive!"
> 
> Me: "I really don't think any of our animals are going to work out for you."


----------



## morbidmike

lmao...^^^^^^^.....and to believe there are people that dumb out there


----------



## morbidmike

morbid mike is very mad at some of the people he has worked for I am so tired of waiting for money and having to call them with reminders and pretend to be nice next step is louisville slugger and a door knock it always works in gangster movies ....by the way its 3000 bucks were talking about here UGH!!!!!!! so if you read the papers and see a big bald guy with a goatee covered in blood like carrie thats me muhahahahahahah


----------



## GothicCandle

scareme said:


> Sorry to hear about your nephew DA. I hope his recovery goes smooth. I worked in Ped Ortho X-Ray for five years and I got to the point I didn't want to let my kids do anything. Luckily, my son was never interested in skateboarding. My daughter wanted a trampoline really bad. She would beg "Please, please , please let me have a trampoline.", and what I heard was "Please, please, please let me break my leg.". Needless to say, we never got one.


A few years ago I was someplace and the parents were setting rules for how their kids and their cousins should use the new trampoline: Only 1 kid jumping at a time. My first thought was "When I had one as a kid the rule was no more then 4 or 5(depending on the size and age of the kids) at a time." lol No one ever got seriously hurt that way ether. if there's a god me and all my cousins must really be loved!


----------



## debbie5

My eldest daughter used to beg me for a trampoline 'til she & hubs stumbled upon one of those "watch these horrible accidents!" shows and saw a girl's ankle/foot so badly broken from hitting the endge of a trampoline that her entire foot was backwards & at a gross angle (men will watch anything). I would take away his board cuz he was skating alone & not home! I hope he heals up quickly.


----------



## RoxyBlue

December 30 is National Bicarbonate of Soda Day. Somehow it seems that would be more appropriately celebrated on New Year's Day after all the late night partying


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> December 30 is National Bicarbonate of Soda Day.


It's also "Festival Of Enormous Changes At The Last Minute".


----------



## debbie5

Fudge..all gone. Box of chocolates, empty. Pie, almost gone.

My islets of langerhans are happy.

OH WAIT! No one ate the candied apple!


----------



## scareme

You're right debbie, the fudge is gone. But there is still that box of chocolate covered cherries from the neighbor, and a few candy canes on the tree.


----------



## Hauntiholik

YAY! It's snowing!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot, Haunti!

I'm good with no snow for right now, and definitely don't want to see anything like what we got last year.


----------



## scareme

Yay for you Haunti. It's 68* here. I have all the windows open.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Woot, Haunti!
> 
> I'm good with no snow for right now, and definitely don't want to see anything like what we got last year.


We haven't had any measurable snow here since October. The mountains are getting all of it - w00t for the skiers. The winter wheat crop has been decimated out on the plains with no water.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Best video parody EVER!


----------



## morbidmike

I was going to get the studs for the basement walls but I just cant deal with people anymore today I have slipped into a dont play well with others mood


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Roxy! that is so hillarious! ROFLMAO! I love monty python!


----------



## Spooky1

Time for my D+D geek night.


----------



## Evil Queen

Mike, I thought you were going to be the only stud in the basement.


----------



## debbie5

Mike, you need to put that energy into getting this resolved. Sounds like you need to go back to the deciding judge and get a lien against the boob. I'd start with the court clerk & ask if you could do it on your own, or need a lawyer/$$$. Don't get mad, get their $$.


----------



## morbidmike

its 3 different people that owe cash


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> its 3 different people that owe cash


Larry, Curly and Moe?


----------



## morbidmike

more like the law offices of dewy, screwem ,and howe LOL


----------



## scareme

debbie, Did you see that the lady in your avatar died Sunday?


----------



## fick209

Hmmm, I wonder if the end of year bookwork fairies will show up while I catch a few hours of sleep. This attempting to fill dad's shoes everyday on the jobsite (he's retiring), trying to run the office while I'm out on the jobsite and trying to keep up with all of the bookwork at night when I get home is not going as well as I thought it would. But then again, I do get to hand him a check tomorrow which will make me the majority owner of the business!


----------



## Draik41895

mmm, nothing like a nice cup of blood in the morning


----------



## morbidmike

congrats Fick you da man now !!!!!! with a WO in the front hahahah


----------



## trishaanne

http://l5.sphotos.l3.fbcdn.net/hpho...755786652426_1171758553_3302899_4949625_n.jpg

My two oldest grandkids on Christmas morning!


----------



## Evil Queen

Couple of little cuties there Trish.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> debbie, Did you see that the lady in your avatar died Sunday?


http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20101230/ts_alt_afp/ushistorywwiifeminism

she didn't even know she was an icon. RIP!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Trish, those little chillins are cute!


----------



## debbie5

scareme said:


> debbie, Did you see that the lady in your avatar died Sunday?


Yep. That's why I put it up. (showing off muscles...under the flub)


----------



## debbie5

OMG fick..that's too much. I hate bookwork...blech. That would be easy to hire out. 

trish- CUTE kids!

Okay- I'm off to stuff my kids into snowpants & shove them out the door.


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's 8 degrees out and we got a couple inches of snow. Happy time.


----------



## scareme

Fick, If anyone can do it you can. Congrats on buying the business. Not many people can buy out their boss.

Trish, those girls are little dolls. Are they the ones you watch?

Haunti, I would say got out and play in the snow, but it's too damn cold.


----------



## Draik41895

i still need gloss... now i have nothing to do< maybe ill finally catch up on some sleep tonight


----------



## debbie5

I actually get to GO OUT with my hubby tonight! He's a new years baby, so it's a nice way to celebrate his birthday. In 17 years of marriage, I can count on one hand how many times we have gone out.


----------



## Draik41895

I can count on one hand too! yay! ive got nothing to do tonight so im rather unenthused


----------



## Hauntiholik

Have fun debbie!


----------



## Hauntiholik

December 31st is....
* Make Up Your Mind Day
* New Years Eve
* Unlucky Day


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> I actually get to GO OUT with my hubby tonight! He's a new years baby, so it's a nice way to celebrate his birthday. In 17 years of marriage, I can count on one hand how many times we have gone out.


I know how you feel. Hubby and I are going to a New Year's eve party tonight, and he's already let me know he plans on being home long before midnight. Should be a wild night. 

Happy Birthday to debbie's husband!


----------



## Death's Door

Haunti - glad you got your snow. We had 12 inches last Sunday and it's melting nicely.

Mike - all I can say is Damn! I don't like it when retards stiff a person such as yourself. Sucks dude.

Happy Birthday to Debbie's hubby and for getting out tonight.

Hubby and I are going out tonight at one of the fire halls in out town. Some of our friends will be there. He was asking me what I wanted to do for New Year's Eve all week. I told we can party local or stay home. 

Happy New Year to all my Hauntforum buddies!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!! haunters only 303 days till halloween muhahahahahaah


----------



## Spooklights

Have a happy New Year, everyone. Hope 2011 is good to all of you!


----------



## Lilly

Surprise ...>>>>>>>Happy New Year to all


----------



## Hauntiholik

*It's New Years Eve - Go drop something!*

Five Unique Takes on the New Year's Eve Ball Drop

Hershey, Pennsylvania:
A giant Hershey's Kiss will rise into the night sky. I guess dropping the kiss was a bad idea.

Tallapoosa, Georgia:
A ball drops from the sky with a huge possum caged inside. All I'm going to say is, aren't they dropping Snookie in the ball in New York? hehehe

Bethlehem, Pennsylvania:
This is the home town of the Marshmallow peep so guess what they drop? A freakin huge Peep!

Traverse City, Michigan:
A giant cherry is dropped from a 200 foot crane. Let's leave it at that.

Raleigh, North Carolina:
These people do it big. They drop a giant acorn.

Mount Olive, North Carolina:
A pickle drop. You heard me. A giant, illuminated pickle is dropped at midnight.

Pembroke, Massachusetts:
Somebody up there needs to start a PUMPKIN DROP tradition. A massive lit pumpkin with fireworks and fog that wishes all of the sincere home haunters a Happy New Year. Kinda sounds like the Great Pumpkin doesn't it?


----------



## morbidmike

Traverse City is the cherry capitol of the world but dropping a cherry is LAME!!!!! and what the hell is with dropping a possum shoot the damn thin and make some gumbo out of him


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I had a lovely visit with one of my sisters and her family today. Now we're sitting quietly at home surfing the Net, watching Saturday Night Live "Best of" retrospectives, and planning on drinking champagne mimosas at midnight. Life is good


----------



## debbie5

A Perfect New Year's Eve: a lil time away from the kids, a lil time at a friend's party, a lil time with my birthday boy and now a lil time watching an awesome Police concert on PBS, with the volume turned up too loud. Now it's time for a Prevacid (ugh- party food!) a cozy blanket & I'm off to Zzzzzzland. Sweet! Welcome 2011! Bring on the blessings and the ****!


----------



## morbidmike

I didnt even get 1 number on the 242 mill lottery this year sux already muhah.....aww hell with it!!!


----------



## morbidmike

new years resolution is to be more positive on haunt forum and nicer to people and not get a stern talking to by the moderation staff......LMAO like that will happen I'm the problem child and ya know what ???? I'm ok with it !!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm not even through my first cup of coffee and my kids are grounded. It's going to be a good day.


----------



## morbidmike

LOL Haunti good for you!!!! I woke my daughter and her lil friend up and made them carry christmas decorations to the garage then they stuck their hands out and said what do we get I said breakfast if your lucky LMAO lil tards


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 1st is....
* New Year's Day

* New Year's Dishonor List Day - The Unicorn Hunters is a group of people that decide which words and phrases are dishonorable to the English language, and every year on New Year's Dishonor List Day, they release a list of words/phrases that they've decided should be deleted from the English language. (Why would anyone waste their entire year deciding what words are dishonorable?)

* St. Basil's Day - St. Basil's Day marks the Greek New Year and is celebrated on January 1. Named after St. Basil, one of the forefathers of the Greek Orthodox Church, St. Basil's Day commemorates the day of his death which is believed to be New Year's Day.

* Z Day - No one really knows how Z Day got started, or why it was started, but Z Day is a holiday dedicated to everyone who has a first name that starts with the letter Z!

* First Foot Day - In Scottish folklore, the first-foot, is the first person to cross the threshold of a home on New Year's Day and a bringer of good fortune for the coming year. The first-foot usually brings several gifts, including perhaps a coin, bread, salt, coal, or a drink (usually whisky), which respectively represent financial prosperity, food, flavour, warmth, and good cheer.

* Bonza Bottler Day

* Fruitcake Toss Day


----------



## scareme

I drank coke all night, I was the designated driver. So why do I feel hungover today?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I for one had a wonderful new years eve. my church threw a nice little party (potluck dinner) in the new building which we're sharing with another church. We rocked out all night and played games. Then we got an awesome view of the tower of the america's lighting up during the countdown. and the fire works display was awesome! I've never gotten to see it up close before! we chilled for a little longer, chatted, cleaned up after ourselves and went home. Surprisingly, i feel really energized today!


----------



## Dark Angel 27




----------



## RoxyBlue

We got some yard work done this morning after having breakfast out, vacuumed both cars, and put some air in the tires. Now we're relaxing with mimosas while flipping between the Three Stooges Marathon and the Twilight Zone Marathon on TV


----------



## Death's Door

Had a great time with the hubby and friends last night. Woke up late and had french toast and venison sausage (our neighbor brought over two loaves of homemade bread on New Year's Eve) and mimosas. Hubby went hunting and I did put our Christmas gifts away. I'm leaving up the tree and decorations because my cousin and his girlfriend are coming over to exchange gifts tomorrow. Can't wait to start to take the decorations down. I have been checking out/channel surfing the Mummers parade, Jaws marathon on the encore channel and the Twilight Zone marathon.


----------



## debbie5

God bless the Stooges marathon. I watched & napped while hubs was outside helping the 6 year old make a snowman. The 13 year old was out with the grandparents mooching Uggs & a new bowling ball off of them....


----------



## morbidmike

DAMN my boxer is snoring so loud


----------



## Evil Queen

You shouldn't have eaten all those beans to make your boxers snore.


----------



## debbie5

I really want to run away.


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> I really want to run away.


 ....and join the circus?


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 2nd is....
* Happy Mew Year for Cats Day
* Run it Up the Flagpole and See if Anybody Salutes It Day 
* National Buffet Day
* National Cream Puff Day
* National Motivation and Inspiration Day
* 55-MPH Speed Limit Day


----------



## Bone Dancer

Happy Mew Year for Cats Day

Does this mean I have to go out an buy a gift for my cat


----------



## debbie5

"To Kill A Mockingbird", Tylenol & electric blanket. I'm a bundle of fun.


----------



## morbidmike

I ran my undies up the flag pole .....no salutes yet DRAT'S


----------



## RoxyBlue

I would celebrate National Cream Puff Day, but alas - I have no cream puffs in the house

I remember the first time I tried to make the puff pastry for cream puffs. They did not puff up the way they are supposed to (apparently I did not mix and cook the batter properly) and sort of came out of the oven as rocklike creations. My dad did his dadly duty and ate them so they wouldn't go to waste


----------



## Hauntiholik

All hints of the holidays have been put away. You wouldn't know the holidays had happened at all except for the "Pumpkin Thumper" motorcycle in the garage.


----------



## Spooky1

Time for me to bring in the Christmas lights.


----------



## sickNtwisted

Grateful the holidays are over. Time to start building props


----------



## debbie5

Thank goodness I have food in the freezer for days like today when I just feel like being a lump. Can of stewed tomatos, coupla cups of rice, throw in some chicken stock, handful of veggies and a few chunks of frozen, cut up poached chicken= Chicken Rice Soup for dinner! Slowly taking holiday stuff down, but hard to do it when the whole family is feeling lumpish.


----------



## Joiseygal

debbie5 said:


> Thank goodness I have food in the freezer for days like today when I just feel like being a lump. Can of stewed tomatos, coupla cups of rice, throw in some chicken stock, handful of veggies and a few chunks of frozen, cut up poached chicken= Chicken Rice Soup for dinner! Slowly taking holiday stuff down, but hard to do it when the whole family is feeling lumpish.


Wow that is the dinner you make when you feel like being a lump. That sounds like a gourmet meal to me.  I would think a lazy meal would be heating up a tv dinner. Anyway going to Red Lobster to use my gift card to eat dinner. YUM...I love anything that I don't have to cook! As for taking down the holiday decorations I think I will have to try to make an effort tomorrow.


----------



## trishaanne

I only have one of the grandkids here tomorrow so she'll be helping me take down all the Christmas decorations and start to get things back in order around here. (Obviously it's the mellow granddaughter..lol) Also, tomorrow my stepson leaves to go to an independent living facility for 17 weeks (even though he'll be coming home weekends). Hopefully, with the job training skills they give him and teaching him to read Braille and all those other little tips, he'll be able to move out of our house soon. I'm hoping he'll take my son with him if he does....I'm tired of these guys around here ALL THE TIME!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I watched "Despicable Me" this evening - very cute movie, and beautifully detailed. Gru is the villain every actor would love to play


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy and I had a tasty dinner at Bonefish. You've got to love those gift cards.


----------



## debbie5

All our gift cards are for Walmart.  but 

Gotta turn the heat up in here...strong winds are pushing the cold right in.


----------



## debbie5

Only 300 days left!


----------



## Bone Dancer

OMG where as the time gone, I'll never get it all done. 

There, my first panic attack of the season.


----------



## scareme

So this is what 8:00 in the morning looks like. I'm not impressed. Time to get to bed. Night all.


----------



## debbie5

scareme is a vampire.


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 3rd is....
* National Chocolate Covered Cherry Day

* Festival of Sleep Day - take the opportunity to sleep in, snooze, doze, nap, and catch 40 winks. 

* National Thank God It's Monday Day - Who would have ever thought that there would be a holiday to celebrate Mondays, the most hated day of the week?

* Fruitcake Toss Day - a time to bring in the new, and toss out the old. Today is the day that the fruit cake goes....hooray! 

* Humiliation Day - a day to recognize the negativity of humiliating someone or a group of people.

* Memento Mori -- "Memento, mori" is Latin for "Remember, you die". Let's remember to cherish all that we have today, for tomorrow may never arrive.


----------



## Death's Door

First day back to work today. I had to mentally prepare myself all yesterday after sleeping in til 9-10 in the morning, having a nice breakfast with the hubby and chillin at home. I need to win the lottery.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you like flavored coffees, I give two thumbs up to Gevalia's Raspberry Danish. I feel totally decadent sitting here sipping a freshly brewed cup of this coffee, even if I am at work


----------



## Spooky1

Today is, go through a week and a half's worth of emails at work day.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Today is, go through a week and a half's worth of emails at work day.


I've got three words for you. Mark.....as.....Read.  Have fun with that task.


----------



## debbie5

Shhhh..do you hear that? You say you can't hear ANYTHING but the wind outside? THAT'S what I'm talking about....it's SILENT! Ahhh, the children are back at school, and I can resume my monastic ways (well, from 9-3 anyway).


----------



## Death's Door

Spooky1 said:


> Today is, go through a week and a half's worth of emails at work day.


Same here! I also had the main fax number faxes to go through.

Another mental preparation that I had to do was hope that my work clothes fitted. The pants are snug so the indulgence part of the holidays did catch up with me and decided to hug me around my stomach and booty butt. After work it's back to the gym.


----------



## Spooky1

Just saw that Anne Francis has died.  I wonder if any of the cast of Forbidden Planet are left.


----------



## debbie5

Another throw-together meal....egg noodles, chicken, veggies & gravy over it all.Kinda like an un-cassarole (my oven is still dead). My kids looked at their plates & said, "What *IS* this!?". Guess it's not a culinary masterpiece....oh well. I have to go sing at Elf Practice- ya get whatcha get.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Another throw-together meal....egg noodles, chicken, veggies & gravy over it all.Kinda like an un-cassarole (my oven is still dead). My kids looked at their plates & said, "What *IS* this!?". Guess it's not a culinary masterpiece....oh well. I have to go sing at Elf Practice- ya get whatcha get.


Tell them it's a crust-less pot pie.


----------



## morbidmike

I'm living life in the fast lane varooooooooommmm!!!!!


----------



## niblique71

morbid mike said:


> I'm living life in the fast lane varooooooooommmm!!!!!


Who do you Imagine you are in that fast lane??? Death Gorden?? Jimmy Gravestone? Michael Wallsplat?? Carl Deadwards?? Dale Urn-hot?? (Could keep this going for a while)


----------



## fick209

I have the GREATEST neighbor in the world!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Do tell, fick...


----------



## debbie5

My spidey sense is tingling lately....something bad is a-comin'.


----------



## Draik41895

dudebro, 20 classic vampire flicks for 5 bucks. nosferatu, the devil bat, count dracula and his vampire bride, and a bunch of others


----------



## GothicCandle

A reminder for over stressed parents who may have gotten their little boyscout a pocket knife for christmas.








"Keep out of children"

*edit: Where is the picture?? the


----------



## morbidmike

I just used the invisible app for haunt forum so now only moderators can see what I'm doing I dont know why I'm posting cuz you cant see it too bad for you SUCKERS!!!!


----------



## debbie5

32 cents a box chocolate covered cherries...OMG! A bit over 2 cents per cherry.

If you listen carefully, you can HEAR my butt expanding..... Actually, I was temperate and only bought 2 boxes. Despite the fact that my brain was screaming, "BUY THEM ALL!"


----------



## debbie5

morbid mike said:


> I just used the invisible app for haunt forum so now only moderators can see what I'm doing I dont know why I'm posting cuz you cant see it too bad for you SUCKERS!!!!


"Suckers"? I thought we were cultivating a climate of acceptance & understanding here. Are you mocking my carp-like mouth parts? The boys down at the road house don't seem to mind....


----------



## Hauntiholik

GothicCandle said:


> A reminder for over stressed parents who may have gotten their little boyscout a pocket knife for christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Keep out of children"
> 
> *edit: Where is the picture?? the tag is around it the link...[/quote]
> 
> I dunno. I had to go to the link to see it myself.
> 
> [IMG]http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_TRcQCuP2b5A/SdGUVyfaxNI/AAAAAAAAFrs/s45g2uRD3Yg/s400/keep_out_of_children.jpg


----------



## debbie5

No linky.


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 4 is Trivia Day.

Here is a bit of Maryland trivia - Fort Meade near Laurel became a base because a train engineer delivering soldiers to Meade knew only one Meade, the one in Maryland. He was not aware of Fort Meade, Florida. The confusion happened so often a second base was built in Maryland in an attempt to avoid the confusion.


----------



## debbie5

Breakfast: Mt. Dew, brownie & a sublingual B-12. I'm an ass.


----------



## Spooky1

fick209 said:


> I have the GREATEST neighbor in the world!!!!!!!!!!!!


No fair teasing us, Fick! What did your neighbor do?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I feel like puking just reading that, Deb:googly:

This reminds me of a receptionist at a company I worked for years ago. She told me her typical breakfast was a diet Pepsi and a cigarette - YUCK!


----------



## Joiseygal

RoxyBlue said:


> This reminds me of a receptionist at a company I worked for years ago. She told me her typical breakfast was a diet Pepsi and a cigarette - YUCK!


Ewww...didn't your co-worker always get nicotine in between her teeth?


----------



## trishaanne

Day 2 of the diet. This going to be a LONG few weeks, until we get used to it!


----------



## Hauntiholik

trishaanne said:


> Day 2 of the diet. This going to be a LONG few weeks, until we get used to it!


Come on! You can do it!!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i'm gearing up to do my first prop...a dragon...i have the inspiration piece that i picked up while on vacation...can't wait to get started. 

i want so bad to start the papier mache but its raining, i don't think it will work in humid conditions....i'm itching to start!


----------



## debbie5

Yeah, the tummy wasn't too happy with all that sugar. Blech. 
Now I'm off to the dentist to get my ouchie cavity filled. oh YAY. Not. I hate the dentist.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm finally finding time to check out some of the haunt photos and videos threads. There are some really creative folks here.  

Roxy and I need to get on the ball (now that she's feeling better) and put a video together for our haunt.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ok, I got my dishes done, that's it for the day.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bone Dancer said:


> Ok, I got my dishes done, that's it for the day.


Can you go wash mine too? The cats aren't doing a very good job of it.


----------



## debbie5

Yay! No cavity! $38 to find that out! Off to buy a Water Pik, Spin Brush and other special flossie things old people need to keep their gooooooooms happy. I now have a special calendar just for doctors' appointments: orthodontist, dentist, opthamologist, endocrinologist, nutritionist, urologist, girlpartologist...holy cow. Four people, LOTS of appointments! I think we are having every possible orifice cleaned or peeked at in the next 3 months.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> January 4 is Trivia Day.


I'll see your Trivia Day and raise you

* World Braille Day

* World Hypnotism Day









* National Spaghetti Day









Hey, I've got smiles to use, why not?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 has a recipe for the best spaghetti sauce ever made. I wish we had some of that in the freezer right now. It's splendiferous


----------



## morbidmike

this year I will be 40 the deal was I get a Harley Davidson when I reach said age ...then the stipulation was I have to pay cash for motor scooter....now we are finishing the basement minor set back .....last night I was lambasted with honey we need a new king mattress something has me vexed I dont think she wants me to have a motor scooter but I may be mistaken ....but I doubt it GOSH DAMMIT!!!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

I guess it's time to put the to death do us part clause into effect muhahahahahahahahahaah hahahahaha hahaha mmmmmmmm now I'm thinking


----------



## Evil Queen

girlpartologist


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Spooky1 said:


> Roxy and I need to get on the ball (now that she's feeling better) and put a video together for our haunt.


*jumps up and down* yay! i'm so excited to see it! wooohooo!:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

back home now and sore as hell. but my mind is filled with possibilities as to what i can use for the dragon's armature....i'm gonna be trying the balloon technique of papier mache...I hope I have the patience for this.....did i mention i hate papier mache?


----------



## debbie5

Evil Queen said:


> girlpartologist


Well, I didn't know what to have my kids call it.I was really sick of hearing kids yell across WalMart, "Mommy! MY [email protected] ITCHES!" And yes- it happened more than once.It seemed I heard it everywhere... Ew.
Cuz,
#1: it's not technically your [email protected]

#2: it's also not a "hoo-hoo", "ladybug", "cootiecat" or any of the other dumbass slang names.

So I went with Frank Perdue's concept of: "Parts is parts." Girls have girlparts and boys have fancier "boyparts". Now that they are past age 3 and know not to yell about any possible irritations, they know the technical names. Another thing Dr. Spock never discussed in any chapter: What To Call Your Parts.


----------



## debbie5

And I really need that sauce recipe, Roxy. I just got Essentials of Italian Cooking by Hazan out of the library...it's supposed to have a few "the bomb" recipes in it...one of which is a Bolognese sauce.


----------



## debbie5

morbid mike said:


> this year I will be 40 the deal was I get a Harley Davidson when I reach said age ...then the stipulation was I have to pay cash for motor scooter....now we are finishing the basement minor set back .....last night I was lambasted with honey we need a new king mattress something has me vexed I dont think she wants me to have a motor scooter but I may be mistaken ....but I doubt it GOSH DAMMIT!!!!!!!


Harley= mid life Cliche! Forget about the bike- get a girlfriend!


----------



## Evil Queen

I think the wifey would have a bigger problem with a girlfriend than she would a Harley.


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> this year I will be 40 the deal was I get a Harley Davidson when I reach said age ...then the stipulation was I have to pay cash for motor scooter....now we are finishing the basement minor set back .....last night I was lambasted with honey we need a new king mattress something has me vexed I dont think she wants me to have a motor scooter but I may be mistaken ....but I doubt it GOSH DAMMIT!!!!!!!


Look for a used Harley. If you can deal with not having the Harley name plate there are other bikes out there that are Harley wannabes (see honda vtx 1300 for example). Look at used bikes at non-harley dealerships too.










Find what you like. I am by no means an expert. Faaaaaaaar from it. I can only say that while I do like Harleys I can't afford them.

Ummmm, can you tell her if she wants a new mattress that she has to pay cash for it too? Hehehe


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think one of my brothers still has a Harley that's been sitting in our parents' garage for a few years now. I don't know when he last had it running.


----------



## Draik41895

almost one and im not sleepy.....what now?


----------



## morbidmike

we hit some numbers on the mega millions ........7 bucks BABY!!!!!!! free lunch for mike WOOT!!!!!


----------



## Joiseygal

morbid mike said:


> we hit some numbers on the mega millions ........7 bucks BABY!!!!!!! free lunch for mike WOOT!!!!!


YeeeeeHawwww...forget the free lunch Mike, just quit your job!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

I cant do that if I had 8 bucks I'd seriously think about it LOL


----------



## debbie5

I would think that discussing the possibilities of getting a girlfriend might put the whole motorcycle purchase in perspective....


----------



## debbie5

Homemade minestrone...might make some pasta to slip into it. I've never made pasta before. Could be fun. Nice sunny day. I gave the nice man who helps orchestrate kid drop-off at the school a box of choc covered cherries. I told him we appreciate what he does, and that I thought the cherries would look better on his butt than mine, and to please eat them & save me from myself..LOL. 
Spidey sense was right. Found out a friend's cancer is back...lymphoma, he's 60, has about 4 weeks to live. Grrrrr...not right. Is this the phase of life we go thru in our mid-40's? Everyone's parents start dying, and then your friends do too? My brother in law (also 60)has bladder cancer & isn't getting treated fast enough. He's in agony. It's messed up...I've lost count of the funerals I've been to in the past 2 years. I'm the only one of my friends who still has both parents living. I mean, what do you say to someone who KNOWS they are dying soon? I'm not one to walk around a subject. Argh. This is awful. The two guys live 5 hours away, so it's not like I can bring over a pot of soup. I am appreciating the sunsets more lately, though....
Life is weird.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sorry to hear things are tough for you Debbie.


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 5th is....
* National Bird Day
* National Whipped Cream Day
* National Bean Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> I mean, what do you say to someone who KNOWS they are dying soon?


Tell them what they've meant to you and what you've cherished about your friendship. Give them a hug. Call or send notes telling them you're thinking of them. Share favorite memories about stupid silly things you've done together. Sometimes say nothing and just be a sympathetic ear when they need to vent their frustrations and fears.

Many years ago I went to visit a friend in the hospital who was dying of cancer and knew he hadn't much time left. We chatted a bit about unimportant things and he joked with the nurses as they came and went during the visit. When it was time for me to go, I gave him a kiss on the left cheek. He suddenly looked serious and laid a hand on my arm. Thinking he was about to tell me something very important as he lay at Death's door, I leaned down so as not to miss his words. He tapped his right cheek, smiled, and said "I have one on this side, too".

Just goes to show, even folks who are dying can retain a sense of humor. And I kissed him again, too


----------



## debbie5

Thanks, ladies. 
On another note, we've been having beautiful sunsets here the past few days. While I prefer summer sunsets, now the sky is a weird, grey-purple-cig smoke color in the evenings...and then when the clouds all tip with orange, it's very lovely. So far, we havent' had any bad storms or tons of snow. (knock on desk)


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Found out a friend's cancer is back...lymphoma, he's 60, has about 4 weeks to live. Grrrrr...not right. Is this the phase of life we go thru in our mid-40's? Everyone's parents start dying, and then your friends do too? My brother in law (also 60)has bladder cancer & isn't getting treated fast enough. He's in agony. It's messed up...I've lost count of the funerals I've been to in the past 2 years. I'm the only one of my friends who still has both parents living. I mean, what do you say to someone who KNOWS they are dying soon? I'm not one to walk around a subject. Argh. This is awful. The two guys live 5 hours away, so it's not like I can bring over a pot of soup. I am appreciating the sunsets more lately, though....
> Life is weird.


My dad almost died countless times before he finally did. Being so sick for much of his life, no one knew from one month to the next if he would see another tomorrow from the time he was 5 years old, and when he was 35, he didn't. Make the time you've got, worth it, if that's one day or 30 years. Roxy is right. Nothing you can do but let them know what they mean to you, and talk about good times, and even bad, funny times, stupid and just flat weird. Whether you think you'll see them again in the next life or not, it's a blessing to have known them in this. Anyone can die, at any time. It's luck that anyone lives at all, for any length of time. Memories are the only thing anyone ever becomes, and I'm sure you and your friend have plenty of them. If you can't make it there in person, a telephone call or a long letter sharing some of your favorite memories I'm sure would make him smile, even if that smile is touched with sadness at not being able to make more.


----------



## debbie5

How did you people get so smart!?


----------



## debbie5

'Scuse me. I burped.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> How did you people get so smart!?


I read a lot from the Book of Life:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Okay... I called my sponsor at Whiners Anonymous..I'm back on track....


----------



## morbidmike

wanted ....woman who is into riding motorcycles and building Halloween props must have good job must allow me to buy a Harley Davidson Road King Classic must be patient with mentally handicapped men such as I....must like horror movies......weight and looks not important breast enhancements appreciated but not necessary but would sweeten the deal muhahahahaahahahahahahaha


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> wanted ....woman who is into riding motorcycles and building Halloween props must have good job must allow me to buy a Harley Davidson Road King Classic must be patient with mentally handicapped men such as I....must like horror movies......weight and looks not important breast enhancements appreciated but not necessary but would sweeten the deal muhahahahaahahahahahahaha


Sorry man. I'm married.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I really should be doing something useful right now.


----------



## Death's Door

Sorry Mike - I am also married and I really don't think you could handle me or my make believe topped out Harley! 

I made the mistake of making a wonderful tasting ham and lentil soup for dinner. I increased the amount of lentils in the soup because they're tasty. Hubby and I ate at least two bowls each. A few hours later while hubby and I were chilling, we didn't expect the chemical warfare that was about to take place - Not that we were oblivious to what was going to happen - only we didn't expect it to be that bad were it could kill us. It got to the point that I told the hubby that we either have to open all the windows and doors and put on the exhaust or pack up and move. I might have to rethink what we are having for din-din tonight.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

sorry mike, though i'm single i have to decline the offer. you are a very nice guy though. 

back home from the doctor's things went better then expected! don't know what to do now, thinking about starting the mache..but still not sure


----------



## debbie5

What are you bringing to the deal, mike?? I have a pair of identical blonde twins for ya...fresh off the divorce roller coaster.

wait- YOU"RE MARRIED! beat it!


----------



## debbie5

Da Weiner said:


> Sorry Mike - I am also married and I really don't think you could handle me or my make believe topped out Harley!
> 
> I made the mistake of making a wonderful tasting ham and lentil soup for dinner. I increased the amount of lentils in the soup because they're tasty. Hubby and I ate at least two bowls each. A few hours later while hubby and I were chilling, we didn't expect the chemical warfare that was about to take place - Not that we were oblivious to what was going to happen - only we didn't expect it to be that bad were it could kill us. It got to the point that I told the hubby that we either have to open all the windows and doors and put on the exhaust or pack up and move. I might have to rethink what we are having for din-din tonight.


LMAO....you have your own furnace!


----------



## debbie5

Sweet Mother of Jefferson Davis!! I have 8 quarts of minestrone soup bubbling away...my stock pot only holds 6 quarts, so I'm now into a second pot. It smells amazing! It's supposed to simmer for over 3 hours so all the flavors meld..I don't think I can wait that long.


----------



## Spooky1

Oh well, I didn't win the Mega Millions drawing. Guess I've got to keep working for a living.


----------



## trishaanne

Day 3 of this diet thing..so far no cravings for junk food. I guess it helps that I threw away anything tempting here and I have 2 grandkids here all day, no car and it's a mile to the nearest store, so even if I got a craving, I couldn't act on it. I'm popping grape tomatoes like they are M&M's though! Next week I may get bold and try the basic Tae Bo. We'll see if I can get past the opening credits before I start to get out of breath! Just keep telling myself I need to take baby steps! I made a pot of chicken barley soup so tonight dinner will be soup and a salad, no dressing! Kind of liking this healthy eating stuff!


----------



## Joiseygal

trishaanne said:


> Day 3 of this diet thing..so far no cravings for junk food. I guess it helps that I threw away anything tempting here and I have 2 grandkids here all day, no car and it's a mile to the nearest store, so even if I got a craving, I couldn't act on it. I'm popping grape tomatoes like they are M&M's though! Next week I may get bold and try the basic Tae Bo. We'll see if I can get past the opening credits before I start to get out of breath! Just keep telling myself I need to take baby steps! I made a pot of chicken barley soup so tonight dinner will be soup and a salad, no dressing! Kind of liking this healthy eating stuff!


GOOOOOOOOOOO.....Pattie! I'm proud of you!


----------



## Devils Chariot

halloween construction for 2011 begins saturday. be afraid.


----------



## Draik41895

Hey guys, hey, hey guy! Hey! Listen! Hey, guys! Wanna see somethin neat?








Cool right?


----------



## morbidmike

got 3 walls and multiple bulkheads framed in today for the basement the wife agreed to a storage room that is not in my labor-a-tory so now I will have a 12 x14 room JUST FOR ME !!!!!!!! I guess I'll keep the wife for the time being


----------



## morbidmike

Draik that is sweet great work dude!!!!!!


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Nice sunny day. I gave the nice man who helps orchestrate kid drop-off at the school a box of choc covered cherries. I told him we appreciate what he does, and that I thought the cherries would look better on his butt than mine, and to please eat them & save me from myself..LOL.
> .


That was nice of you debbie. I gave the lady at the crosswalk some gift certificates to McDees. I don't even have kids in school, but I see her out there in the cold on my way to shopping. I thought maybe she could get herself some hot coffee in the morning.

Nice Draik!


----------



## debbie5

MMmmmmmm...minestrone! Never met a cannellini bean I didn't like!

The extra/other 2 quarts of soup have been transformed into Slumgullion....YUM. I forgot I had a slab o' beef that needed using up....

*****Draik- what is that? Is that the heart!!??

******Congrats on the new eating habits! Try this..it's SO YUMMY and filling and CHEAP: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Vegetarian-Chickpea-Sandwich-Filling/Detail.aspx I like it with sunflower seeds or water chestnuts in it for extra crunch.


----------



## morbidmike

you should have know the price of evil !!!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Mike, I have nominated your wife for sainthood. Now, we need 3 miracles. The first is that she hasn't smothered you in your sleep. Yet. 



(Just kidding! love ya! In a hauntforum kinda way).


----------



## Bone Dancer

Congrates Mike on your new room. Remember, lots of plugs and good lights. 
Lets see, 12x14, four shop lights and two plugs per wall. Water and a work sink would be great too.


----------



## debbie5

bone dancer said:


> congrates mike on your new room. Remember, lots of plugs and good lights.
> Lets see, 12x14, four shop lights and two plugs per wall. Water and a work sink would be great too.


beer fridge.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> Hey guys, hey, hey guy! Hey! Listen! Hey, guys! Wanna see somethin neat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool right?


Oooooooh, a heart terrarium!

Looks great, Draik!


----------



## Spooky1

Nice job, Draik. How about a close-up.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

looking good draik!

and congrats on the room mike!


----------



## debbie5

Mike she's going to lock you in there don't do it buddy


----------



## morbidmike

there is a dead bolt on the inside of labor-a-tory I didnt install it kinda weird I think but it works good


----------



## morbidmike

it's 7 am and I'm all alone in here WHERE IS EVERYBODY????? come out come out where ever you are awwwww screw it I'm going to work


----------



## autumnghost

The morning is cold, dreary and dark. My soul feels a little like that today. Need something warm and bright and fun. Maybe an Abbott and Costello DVD after work. Nope - gotta teach which I love but some days my heart just isn't in it. Ah well, this too will pass.


----------



## Evil Queen

Here ya go Autumn, hope it helps brighten your spirit.


----------



## Death's Door

Wow Draik - that is awesome!!!!! Great job!

Mike - along with the outlets and beer fridge, you might want to add a flatscreen and cable/porn channels to make it homey because I think that is your new home. The Mrs. might decide to keep you down there and only let you out once in a while.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*big warm hug* here you go Autumn!

Mike, get comfortable...and beware. This may be your wife's attempt to keep you from getting the harley! LOL


----------



## Death's Door

Well, I put the stronger-than-a-nuclear bomb lentil soup in frozen containers last night and had about two cups left in the pot. I decided to bring it into work for lunch today and use it to my advantage.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*yawn* wish i had time to go back to sleep...but i have another appointment. Thankfully, its the last one this week!

*yawn* its cold outside today, hopefully it'll warm up soon!


----------



## debbie5

I had to run downtown to get some bread to go with the minestrone soup that has been mingling flavors all night in the fridge. It's the best bread, ever. The bread was still warm, the wooden floors of the bakery are still creaky. I was just mad I didn't have enough money for a cupcake as well.
http://www.forgottenbuffalo.com/forgottenbfloroadtrips/perrecasbakery.html
And no- I don't live anywhere near Buffalo...


----------



## RoxyBlue

My boss is muttering to himself in the kitchen because no one has cleaned the coffee maker in three weeks and it's now jammed up. Funny thing how folks want their coffee but always expect someone else to maintain the equipment. He's just spent the last 45 minutes of his valuable time tearing it apart to un-jam the grinder motor.

I wisely stay out of the office coffee politics and brought in a one cup coffee maker for my personal use, which I take care of myself.


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 6th is....
* Bean Day
* Cuddle Up Day
* Feast of the Epiphany- Three Kings Day
* National Shortbread Day


----------



## debbie5

We had a guy in our office who would go in to the communal fridge & eat your lunch. He was reprimanded several times..he didn't care.


----------



## Death's Door

I voluntarily take care of the kitchens at work at the end of every day - it's amazing how messy a lot of people can be. I also clean out the refrigerators every two months and discard old food and science experiments. I do this because the last place we had before moving into this building had mold that was so bad that it would not wipe off the insides of the frig. I don't want that happening in this office. That's just damn nasy. And, yes, we do have a few merauders that help them to other people's lunches.


----------



## autumnghost

Dear women who work around me. Please remember that cologne is for dabbing and spritzing. NOT for bathing or applying with a fire hose. Thank you.

Thanks all for the virtual hugs - feeling better now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Many years ago a guy I worked for told me about a former laboratory co-worker who was notorious for getting into the company refrigerator during the night shift and helping himself to other people's food. My boss, good chemist that he was, got some phenolphthalein (which used to be the active ingredient in laxatives before being phased out due to concerns about carcinogenicity), sprinkled it on a plate of peanut brittle, then left it in the fridge at the end of the day. Shortly after that, there were no more incidents of food being swiped.

I do not recommend anyone try that, for obvious reasons. I'm just tellin' the story


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> We had a guy in our office who would go in to the communal fridge & eat your lunch. He was reprimanded several times..he didn't care.





Da Weiner said:


> ...And, yes, we do have a few merauders that help them to other people's lunches.


That sucks. Although I instantly thought of a container with your name on the that was filled with ex-lax brownies I could see where sue happy Americans would come after you for poisoning them with YOUR food.


----------



## debbie5

Is anyone watching this Homeless Man With The Golden Voice story, Ted Williams?? It's an amazing story. He opened his mouth & I nearly fell over. I'm so happy this guy gets another chance. Here's what's bugging me: So he's homeless & panhandling on the side of the road. Okay. Then we find out he's seeking a job and has been clean & sober for two years.
TWO YEARS!? If you are sober, who oh why would you not have gotten on your feet in that time. There are agencies who will help you get a job, get a roof, etc. The guy was still living in a tent. That's a long time to be lucid and still not on your feet.
I hope he stays on the path. Addiction is a cunning enemy. I hope he's ready for all this fame, money, publicity and stability. It's such an uplifting story- I hope it works out well for him.

Now pass me the 'phone so I can call my sponsor in Chocolate Covered Cherries Anonymous...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doesn't matter if you've been clean and sober for two years or all your life - if employers aren't hiring, you can't get a job.

That guy does have a fantastic voice!


----------



## debbie5

Grace (age 6..she's the kid in my avatar pic right now) and her classmates wrote stories about their families & the stories were then professionally bound into a book that went home to all the families. Here's what Grace wrote about us:

"Grace's family is medium and has 5 people in it. Her black poodle Dino is the cuddly one in the family. Grace's dad is very good in lots of ways. Her sister Katie has braces. But best of all is Debbie's soft pillow belly. Grace loves her family very much".

O.....M.....G.....


----------



## Evil Queen

Awww that's where she feels the love.


----------



## morbidmike

my aunt passed away today this sux big time she was so nice and sweet I'll miss her for sure


----------



## hedg12

Sorry Mike. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry about the loss of your Aunt, Mike.


----------



## Spooky1

Mike, sorry to hear your aunt passes away. Our sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm so sorry to hear that Mike! you have my sympathy too!


----------



## debbie5

Condolences on your loss, mike. (hugs)


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry about your loss Mike.


----------



## autumnghost

Very sorry for your loss Mike.

I'm trying to decide if I have the time and energy (and funds) to do a charity event for SAAM (Sexual Assasult Awareness Month) in April. I could do it if someone volunteered to do my cleaning, cooking and laundry.

Any takers?


----------



## autumnghost

Then again... I could wait and do a charity haunt for Domestic Violence Awareness Month in October. Hmmmmmm?


----------



## Death's Door

Sorry to hear about your loss Mike. 

It's a winter wonderland today in my neck of the woods. Just enough for slippery conditions driving to work.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Are thoughts are with you Mike.


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 7th is....
* Harlem Globe Trotters Day
* I'm Not Going To Take It Anymore Day
* Old Rock Day
* Distaff Day 
* National Tempura Day


----------



## Joiseygal

I'm not going to take it anymore day...that reminded me of the Twisted Sister's song: Were not gonna take it!


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe I'll celebrate National Tempura day today at lunchtime.


----------



## Spooky1

There were a couple hawks outside a window at work this morning. I'm not sure if they were Cooper's Hawks, Sharp Shinned or Red-Shouldered hawks. The camera on my phone is kind of crappy, but I did get a few shots.

IMG00030 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

IMG00028 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

IMG00032 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1

Aren't these the cutest critters you've ever seen. They're baby bats rescued from the flooding in Australia.

bats-australia by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hauntiholik

awwwwww! They are cute


----------



## debbie5

Shopping at Target early this morning...the store has floor to ceiling roof supports in the center of every third aisle or so. I went to skootch around one, and touched it as I went by. My hand stuck on it- it had wet paint all over it. I also got some on my coat, but brushed it off. I told a nearby worker who said she'd have wet paint signs put up. I left, but had to go back to the store 3 hours later (I forgot something) and saw that there were now wet paint signs taped to about 1/2 of the pillars...and the signs were 10 feet up. Now who the hell is gonna see them? White sign on a white pillar, 10 feet up. I then watched as a Target employee skootched past a pillar and got literally stuck in the pillar., As he pulled away, his t-shirt left red fuzzies all in the paint. What kind of an idiot paints pillars IN THE MIDDLE OF A BUSINESS DAY? Wouldn't it be logical to put up a sign on the front door warning people of the paint? I now see that I also got paint on my pants...I don't care that they are ruined- I am still amazed at the stupidity....


----------



## debbie5

Those bats are too cute!


----------



## morbidmike

bats are awesome !!!!!


----------



## debbie5

My apologies if I am hogging the forum a bit too much. Waiting to find out what is going on with my daughter's health is making me rather anxious....I come here to try to chill out...and end up blabbing. Thanks for the "ear".


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> There were a couple hawks outside a window at work this morning. I'm not sure if they were Cooper's Hawks, Sharp Shinned or Red-Shouldered hawks. The camera on my phone is kind of crappy, but I did get a few shots.
> 
> IMG00030 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> IMG00028 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> IMG00032 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Those are lovely! There was a dark hawk eating all the birds that came to my Mom's feeders one winter. She had about 20 goldfinches that came, and he ate them all. I was visiting, and decided to use the paint gun my son got for Christmas to scare him away, but my husband wouldn't let me. About a week after we got home my Mom sent me an article from the paper about a yearling bald eagle living in the cliffs along the Mississippi. Yes, it had a picture of the bird I almost shot. I guess they don't get their bald eagle look till they're about two. That would have been a big oops!


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> Aren't these the cutest critters you've ever seen. They're baby bats rescued from the flooding in Australia.
> 
> bats-australia by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


I want to adopt them. I'll feed them grubs.


----------



## debbie5

I am always amazed at how foxlike they look. Up here in the northeast, we've had about a 95% die off rate of bats due to an athlete's foot like fungus they are getting in their noses. We still see a few at night out by our camp, but none in the city anymore. 

And those look like Cooper's hawks..aren't they the ones with the shorter tails? We have lots of predatory birds now back up here. In the 70's there were NONE. Now, we see hawks daily. Even have goldens up in the Adirondacks again. They are HUGE.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I think those are called flying fox bats or fruit bats. They get to be fairly good size too with a wing span of two to three feet depending on the species. And as the name says they eat fruit or necture (not foxes). In the first Indy Jones movie they show a large group of them and Indy calls them vampire bats. Indy is not a biologiest I guess.
There, thats your bat leason for the day.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Brrrrrr, just checked outside, its down to 5 degrees. Good thing I brought the brass monkeys inside.


----------



## debbie5

In South American jungles, there are vampire bats, and they kinda look like a fruit bat. Unless they have some weird feature like a snubbed nose, all bats look pretty much the same to me as they whizz past. They are creepy as hell when you see the big jungle bats all roosting up in a tree in the daytime...some of them are so BIG...they look like giant dead leaves, just hanging from the trees. LOL... I watch to much PBS & Nat Geo.

I can't sleep. Took a bath & read a good cookbook. As I've gotten older, I'm finding that it now takes too much time to get from being all wet & nudie to dressed & ready to go. Too many lotions, wrinkle creams, powders, hair potions, smell-ums, de-smell-ums, ointments, balms....as we get older, we just become high maintenance. Like an old tractor you need to keep running to make sure the rest of the farm runs well....


----------



## debbie5

Umm..what's a brass monkey?


----------



## debbie5

Ohhhh! Like THIS:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Stanthorpe-brass-monkey-1942.jpg


----------



## scareme

I was wondering what a brass monkey was too. Sounds like a drink.


----------



## debbie5

It's a reference to how cold it is. Always a "ball" joke somewhere. How come we women never make girlpart jokes when its cold? Except for the witches' tit, there are no cold girlpart references??


----------



## Bone Dancer

There's a vampire bat for you Deb. Most are kinda small. (that's a glove in the photo with the bat)

Deb, you mean you never heard the saying:
"Cold enought to freeze the b***s off a brass monkey"

I did some research and near as I can tell there is no set temperture at which this event happens, but it would be safe to say it is well below freezing (32F).

By the way its now 8 below zero here.


----------



## GothicCandle

My mom doesn't like bats, I think it has to do with the fact that one bright morning, the sun hadn't quite risen and the bats were still snacking on the fruit trees in our yard in california. My mom opened the door in order to get the newspaper and when she stepped forward a bat ran into her and, I suppose, they both began freaking out at being hit, both my mom and the bat. She says "It got stuck in my hair!" but im not sure if it was that, or the fact of my mother with her hands up trying to get it off caused it to be more confused and scared then already was.


----------



## morbidmike

my wife and her friend used to catch bats with a tube sock with a base ball in it you whip it up in the air and the bats detect it and think its a bug and grab it their feet get caught in the sock material and they fall down after that I dont know what happens I guess you have a pet


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here is a low maintenance, rabies-free bat that is an ideal pet for anyone:










Mine lives on the dresser in our bedroom. He's very quiet


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Mine lives on the dresser in our bedroom. He's very quiet


Mine lives in the hearse.


----------



## autumnghost

*Fun in the "Ghost" family*

Here's a couple of videos of what we do at night. This video is my DH and my darling step daughter. We trained her well. Look out boyfriends! 






I'm so proud!


----------



## debbie5

Bat Story: I grew up in a two family house (we owned house- rented out top apartment). . I'm 8..Hot summer night..top apartment vacant. Dad's working out of town & Mom wants to open the windows wide but is worried a burgular will come in, so we gather up all our bedding and bring it up into top apartment. I lay down on bedding...feel something crawling up my leg... yell for mom...she scolds me & says nothing is in bed with me & to go to sleep. I roll over..feel something crawling again up my leg..yell..get scolded....third time I yell cuz now not only is something crawling on me, but it NIPPED ME! now mom is pissed off so she takes bedding & shakes it & out flies the bat!
Long story short- cops come, chase bat with tennis racquet...like Keystone cops..they kill bat & I have to make the trek to Albany to have the bat tested for rabies. Luckily, bat is negative...I don't need shots.Apparently bat was swooping and got tangled in sheets as we brought them upstairs.


----------



## debbie5

autumnghost- that is awesome!! I need that gear for when I'm pissed at hubby..it would be nice to just beat the **** out of him.  HAPPYHAPPY JOY JOY. That's great you do that training...it's so important to NOT GET IN THE CAR with an attacker...once you get overpowered or give in , you're done. I still am amazed that in this day, women still get abducted in parking lots, with other people around. It's sad.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Bat Story: I grew up in a two family house (we owned house- rented out top apartment). . I'm 8..Hot summer night..top apartment vacant. Dad's working out of town & Mom wants to open the windows wide but is worried a burgular will come in, so we gather up all our bedding and bring it up into top apartment. I lay down on bedding...feel something crawling up my leg... yell for mom...she scolds me & says nothing is in bed with me & to go to sleep. I roll over..feel something crawling again up my leg..yell..get scolded....third time I yell cuz now not only is something crawling on me, but it NIPPED ME! now mom is pissed off so she takes bedding & shakes it & out flies the bat!
> Long story short- cops come, chase bat with tennis racquet...like Keystone cops..they kill bat & I have to make the trek to Albany to have the bat tested for rabies. Luckily, bat is negative...I don't need shots.Apparently bat was swooping and got tangled in sheets as we brought them upstairs.


Not a bat story: but people chasing one with tennis rackets reminds me of something that happened with me about 13 years ago. In Short: Two small pet birds + 30X30 family room + three kids(8yr, 11yr, 12yr) + butterfly nets + mom saying "We need to go."= Going from various pieces of furniture to other pieces(in order to gain height) and saying "come here!" as the birds jump from place to place(top of curtains, shelves, other close to the ceiling places)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I went shopping for fake fur today (there was a half-off sale at Hancock Fabrics). He's wanting to make one of those "used to be an animated deer" wolves for this year's Halloween display. Seeing as how the fur looks more deer color than wolf color, it's appropriate

Here are some inspiration pictures:

4431589 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

He'll have a darker face like this one:

brownwolf by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## morbidmike

it looks like a german shepard


----------



## debbie5

Who said you could come out of the basement!??


----------



## morbidmike

silence DEBBIE!!!!! I'll shoot you in the eye with my red ryder 200 shot air carbine rifle with gratuitus compass in the stock


----------



## Spooky1

Mike i think it's you who would shoot his eye out.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Bwahahahahahahahaha!

i'm back everyone. I've been out of commission for the last two days. i was taken ill out of nowhere and had to be taken to the ER. Spent 5 hours there and then was sent home. 

I'm on the mend now, but still get really sleepy. Apparently it had something to do with with high blood sugar. 

But i'm glad to be back in action now!

night everyone!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Here is a low maintenance, rabies-free bat that is an ideal pet for anyone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine lives on the dresser in our bedroom. He's very quiet


omg. i want one of those! all i have is the dog and the panda...but i really want the bat!


----------



## morbidmike

Mike is about to have a battle royal with his boxer he keeps eyeballin me I think he's looking for a live one !!!!!!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

i just noticed the local flea market has a facebook page. Was looking at their photos and see a man standing proudly with his arm around his purchase, a full sized bucky...why can't I be that lucky? and why can't they put tags on who who this guy is?! Local haunters need to find each other!!!!(not to mention the person who commented "cute"


----------



## debbie5

Ya know it's not good when you wake up tired.


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Anniversary Mike!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why is it the wind always kicks up the second you step out of your car on a cold day? Or right after you walk out the front door, for that matter?


----------



## morbidmike

thanx EQ I'm amazed she has kept me around this long


----------



## debbie5

How long is it , mike?


----------



## Joiseygal

debbie5 said:


> How long is it , mike?


LOL..If you read the comment and don't look back at the previous comments than you might think that you are talking about something else. 
Happy Anniversary Mike!


----------



## Evil Queen

We've been socked in with clouds and fog for weeks, just had a short blast of sunshine and got to see a little patch of blue sky.


----------



## Joiseygal

I hate winter!


----------



## Spookineer

Joiseygal said:


> I hate winter!


And all that comes with it! Snow, ice, rock salt, snow shovels, and stupid drivers.
The only good thing about winter is still having some build time left before Halloween.


----------



## Joiseygal

I agree totally Spookineer! The only problem is trying to get enough motivation to start a prop! I feel like hibernating.


----------



## Evil Queen

Winter is a good time for sewing projects.


----------



## GothicCandle

Joiseygal said:


> I hate winter!


I hate summer and spring!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Joiseygal said:


> I agree totally Spookineer! The only problem is trying to get enough motivation to start a prop! I feel like hibernating.


Shhhhhhh, I'm trying to hibernate here. Wake me about April.


----------



## debbie5

Season of the Witch kinda sucked.


----------



## scareme

It's snowing! The first snow of the season. But it's 36 degrees so nothing is sticking. It's the big fluffy flakes, so pretty.


----------



## Spooky1

Another storm heading our way for Tuesday, but it sounds like the worst will miss us. The folks to the north of use will probably get the worst of it. Have fun shoveling you folks in the North East and New England.


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 9 is Play God Day, but don't tell Morbid Mike. He might take it seriously


----------



## Dark Star

debbie5 said:


> Season of the Witch kinda sucked.


I was afraid of that


----------



## debbie5

Who's making breakfast?


----------



## autumnghost

4-6" of snow forecast to fall before tomorrow morning. Step-son having knee surgery tomorrow so hubby and step-daughter will be traveling 1/2 way across the state to be there for him. They're going out tonight to hopefully avoid the worst of the snow. I can't get off work unless I want to take the time w/o pay which I can't. Grrrrrrrrrrrr. 

Not sure yet if my son will be on the road tonight or not. He may be taking a load of cattle to Chicago. 

Patience with me today/tomorrow please. I may be on here ALOT!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Snow Day! Time to go dig out.


----------



## debbie5

It's kinda nutsy that my friends in Atlanta have gotten nailed with snow several times, now are iced in & have no power, yet we've only had to shovel twice up here in da nort country. Yet I haven't forgotten that four feet of snow we got that one year near Valentine's Day....weird weather!

Autumnghost... cattle??


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 10th is....
* National Cut Your Energy Costs Day
* Peculiar People Day
* Save the Eagles Day
* National Clean Off Your Desk Day
* Organize Your Home Day
* National Bittersweet Chocolate Day


----------



## debbie5

YAY! "Peculiar People Day!" (opening up a carton of low acid orange juice and raising a glass to myself). 

Okay..I'm gonna confess something. I wanna listen to hauntcast, have wanted to listen to hauntcast in the past, but I have no clue HOW to do it. (Remember, I'm Urban Amish). Is there an explantion onsite that I keep missing, or am I just Amish??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> January 10th is....
> * National Clean Off Your Desk Day
> * Organize Your Home Day


I'm not at work today, but I did leave my desk pretty much clean on Friday. Doing some cleaning at home is on the list for today - after I surf here a bit while enjoying a mid-morning cup of coffee.:jol:


----------



## Evil Queen

debbie5 said:


> Okay..I'm gonna confess something. I wanna listen to hauntcast, have wanted to listen to hauntcast in the past, but I have no clue HOW to do it. (Remember, I'm Urban Amish). Is there an explantion onsite that I keep missing, or am I just Amish??


Did you pay your $1?


----------



## Evil Queen

Peculiar People Day

I thought that was every day.:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Okay..I'm gonna confess something. I wanna listen to hauntcast, have wanted to listen to hauntcast in the past, but I have no clue HOW to do it. (Remember, I'm Urban Amish). Is there an explantion onsite that I keep missing, or am I just Amish??


If you want to sign up for a Hauntcast subscription, go to this link



> If you have recently subscribed to Hauntcast you need to login by clicking the "login" link at the top right corner of site. After logging in if you are not immediately redirected to the Members Access page just click the "Members" link also located at the top right corner of site. To download the show click the link image that is located below the show segment banners where the player used to be.
> Email me if you have any problems.
> 
> If you haven't subscribed click the "subscribe" link at the top right corner of site or the image link where the player was located on the Now Playing/ Home page.


Older shows are available here.

Please consider a subscription.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Evil Queen said:


> Peculiar People Day
> 
> I thought that was every day.:googly:


It is for most of us.  I'm going with "odd" rather than "peculiar".


----------



## Death's Door

Finally got all the Christmas crap down and the house cleaned on Saturday. While I was down in the basement putting the boxes in their rightful place, the heater starts make weird noise and spits out parts and starts to seize. WTH! Of course, it's late Saturday afternoon when this happens so I have been having the oven on. Hubby is replacing the motor today. I'm glad it's not the entire heater and not going to cost me a lot of money.


----------



## Spooklights

We didn't have much of a Christmas this year as my Dad was in the CCU from the first week of December until he died on New Years Eve. My Mom and Sister and I didn't even get to have dinner together on Christmas day this year. I still have my decorations up at home, so I can try to relax and enjoy them a little bit now. The CCU staff was very kind to us, but it was still a very rough ride. Now I understand why people say "it's a relief" when asked how they are doing after someone they are close to dies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm so sorry for your loss, Spooklights. A hospital stay any time of year can be rough, but particularly during the holidays. Perhaps you can have a post holiday dinner now with family to honor your father's passing and celebrate his life.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm not at work today, but I did leave my desk pretty much clean on Friday. Doing some cleaning at home is on the list for today - after I surf here a bit while enjoying a mid-morning cup of coffee.:jol:


Now I'll never find my stuff!


----------



## Spooky1

Spooklights, I'm sorry to hear of your fathers passing. A close friend of mine had his father pass away back in December also. Our thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## debbie5

Thanks, haunti.

I am appalled at the absolute mean regurgitated political nonsense people post on Facebook to one another...blaming one political party or another for the violent culture, evil rhetoric, ragging on each others' political leanings or "beliefs", blahblahblahblah...OMG. Bull****bull****bull****. Here's an idea: if you don't like the mean, violent culture, start changing it by not being MEAN AND VIOLENT TO EACH OTHER ON FACEBOOK! Arghhhh....people. I'm going back to live in my cave. Peace.


----------



## debbie5

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss, Spooklights. A hospital stay any time of year can be rough, but particularly during the holidays. Perhaps you can have a post holiday dinner now with family to honor your father's passing and celebrate his life.


My condolences, and I think that's a great idea.


----------



## Evil Queen

Spooklights, sorry to hear of the passing of your dad. My dad passed away 24 yrs ago this past December and my hubby lost his step mom on NYE '06. It is very difficult to lose someone during what is supposed to be a happy time of year. My mom just passed in June and yes it is a relief when it's over.


----------



## scareme

Spooklights, So sorry to hear of the passing of your father. I'm glad that the hospital staff was a help to you. Those people can be such a blessing at that time. I think some are Angels in disguise. My prayers go out to you and your family. I've found if you need to vent, people on this forum are good listeners. Take care.


----------



## trishaanne

Spooklights, I'm sorry to hear of your loss. I know it's hard, but we're here if you need us.


----------



## Death's Door

My condolences to you and your family, Spookylights.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Until someone has gone through it hearing someone saying that it is a relief may sound bad. It means that some healing of the loss can begin. And when you are ready a dinner sounds like a good idea too. Good thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## morbidmike

sorry about you loss spooklights thoughts and prayers are with you and your family


----------



## autumnghost

Sorry for your loss Spooklights. Blessed be.


----------



## debbie5

..tired..


----------



## GothicCandle

I walked to the library today, found it odd that a bunch of people around town threw out their Christmas trees today, and they looked freshly chopped, no missing needles or brown color change, two questions: How did they keep it so green up to now? and Do people normally keep their tree up this long? My mom starts putting Christmas decorations away the next day, if not Christmas day itself(she told me today she wants a "CDO: It's like OCD but the letters are in proper order" T-shirt, I guess she wants to warn people...lol) I also saw a huge pile a cheap, miniature, fake trees in a big pile in front of a church, not sure why it was there.


----------



## trishaanne

GC, I don't know what other people do, but my tree usually comes down around the 1st or 2nd of the year, depending on what day it is. If it's in the middle of the week, I usually wait until the first weekend. When I took ours down this year, there was not 1 needle on the floor, and because of the blizzard we had here, it sat out front for a week without losing any needles either (I can tell from where it was laying before it was moved). It stayed fresh because we go to a Christmas tree farm and cut it down the week before Christmas. Most of the ones that you get at Walmart or Home Depot have been cut in October, so therefore, they are ready to fall apart sooner.


----------



## Spooklights

Thank you for you kind thoughts, everyone. And I will be talking with my Mom and Sister about an after-Christmas dinner. Thanks for the idea; I think it might be good for us to get together under better circumstances now that the worst is over.


----------



## debbie5

I wish I could print out a bumper sticker that sez:
"We are the proud parents of a child whose self-esteem is sufficient that he doesn't need us promoting his minor scholastic achievements on the back of our car".- (Geo. Carlin)


I just finished my 1st hauntcast...holy crow! It's a HUGE SHOW! Awesome.


----------



## Joiseygal

Spooklights I am so sorry for your lose. It might help being with your family to talk about the good memories you had with your father.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Spooklights, my condolances to you and your family. 

all this talk of people dying makes me think back a couple of days ago during my trip to the ER. In the next room, we heard people crying...and we found out that a man had just died in the next room. It makes me sad now to think of it. He must have been well loved as the nurse told us there was a long line of people waiting to pay respects to him


----------



## morbidmike

the funeral parlor my aunt was at had a brand spanking new hearse OMG what a beautiful ride super shiney black big chrome wheels very sharp....but not as cool as a parlor around here that is running a 1959 caddy hearse that looks like the day it was delivered to the parlor


----------



## morbidmike

holy crap its 710 am my time and there is 1 member which is me and 42 guests take the plunge people you know you want to!!!!! think up a name and come and play


----------



## debbie5

Mike, those people online were you and your 42 alternate personalities.


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 11th is....
* National Step in a Puddle and Splash Your Friend Day

* International Thank You Day

* Milk Day - on this day in 1878, milk was delivered for the first time in glass bottles. Earlier milk was supplied to customers in big cans which were exposed to many harmful elements. Thus, milk was supplied to people and refrigerated milk didn’t come into existences until 1938.

* Secret Pal Day


----------



## debbie5

"milk" the noun, or "milk" the verb??  or maybe Harvey Milk??


----------



## Death's Door

Expecting a snowstorm today in the afternoon. Hopefully the hubby will have the heater fixed. I don't want to be in the same house as a grumpy hubby.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> I wish I could print out a bumper sticker that sez:
> "We are the proud parents of a child whose self-esteem is sufficient that he doesn't need us promoting his minor scholastic achievements on the back of our car".- (Geo. Carlin)


:laughvil: :cheesyvil:


----------



## Spooky1

"National Step in a Puddle and Splash Your Friend Day"

Haunti, all our puddles are frozen. Maybe this holiday needs to be shifted to the summer, or was it created in the southern hemisphere?


----------



## RoxyBlue

When you jump in a deep puddle, the water tends to come straight up and you end up splashing yourself as much or more than anyone near you. I have personal experience with this phenomenon.

When we were kids, we used to make little boats out of tinfoil and sail them in the puddles that formed after a good rain in a school parking lot across the street from us. We called them "Hee Ho Native" boats, which would probably be considered non-PC today, but we called them that because you had to chant "hee ho, hee ho" as the boats sailed. That was the rule


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> "National Step in a Puddle and Splash Your Friend Day"
> 
> Haunti, all our puddles are frozen. Maybe this holiday needs to be shifted to the summer, or was it created in the southern hemisphere?


The cement pond isn't frozen. You can go for a dip if y'all want.


----------



## Spooky1

Getting a few snow flakes starting to fall here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Getting a few snow flakes starting to fall here.


None in Ellicott City yet

I was hoping the snow boots I ordered from Keen shoes (home of ugly but extremely comfortable shoes and boots with excellent arch support) would arrive today in time for inclement weather. Haven't seen those yet, either


----------



## scareme

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Spooklights, my condolances to you and your family.
> 
> all this talk of people dying makes me think back a couple of days ago during my trip to the ER. In the next room, we heard people crying...and we found out that a man had just died in the next room. It makes me sad now to think of it. He must have been well loved as the nurse told us there was a long line of people waiting to pay respects to him


I worked in a hospital for 18 years (and I'd still be working there now if asthma hadn't got the better of me). After a period of time it, like any other job, it becomes just another day on the job. Then I would hear a family crying, and think "This is the worst day of someones life." and remember how special where I worked was. Seems like a lot of forum members are suffering loses. My thoughts go out to all of you.


----------



## Spooklights

It started snowig here about 15 minutes ago. Just light flurries, nothing exciting.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> When you jump in a deep puddle, the water tends to come straight up and you end up splashing yourself as much or more than anyone near you. I have personal experience with this phenomenon.
> 
> When we were kids, we used to make little boats out of tinfoil and sail them in the puddles that formed after a good rain in a school parking lot across the street from us. We called them "Hee Ho Native" boats, which would probably be considered non-PC today, but we called them that because you had to chant "hee ho, hee ho" as the boats sailed. That was the rule


Roxy, I didn't know tinfoil had been invented yet when you were a child. I thought you would have played with animal skins and twine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, okay, now I have to kill you, Scareme:googly:


----------



## Spooklights

debbie5 said:


> I wish I could print out a bumper sticker that sez:
> "We are the proud parents of a child whose self-esteem is sufficient that he doesn't need us promoting his minor scholastic achievements on the back of our car".- (Geo. Carlin)


Mine would have to say "What scholastic achievements?"


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, okay, now I have to kill you, Scareme:googly:


woohooo!


----------



## debbie5

Bleh. I STILL need a wife, dammit.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haunti, you have the funniest emoticons!


----------



## debbie5

Might not have school tomorrow....supposed to get nailed with snow in the wee morning hours. Guess I better go with the French Toast Alert & buy food....


----------



## GothicCandle

Hauntiholik said:


> woohooo!


** link removed by mod for language**

Edited by GothicCandle who assumes it was the video and not the photo that was against ruules(Sorry, I didn't re-watch the video before i linked it)


----------



## morbidmike

I'm doing a run by posting cuz the women here are a good shot !!!!!!!! EEEEEEEKKKKK


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's Girl Scout cookie time! Curse you co-workers plying peer pressure with your daughter's yummy looking order forms.


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> I'm doing a run by posting cuz the women here are a good shot !!!!!!!! EEEEEEEKKKKK


HA! Ya missed me!

I love the Addams Family


----------



## Evil Queen

Bah, they don't taste the same since they took out the trans fat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of snow...


----------



## debbie5

I ran to the store really fast to pick up some things before the snow hits. I've been working all day & will take a shower after dinner, so I'm not looking too lovely..and who do I see but an old friend. "Hi! Good to see you!" (and I'm thinking "Please don't hug me, please don't hug me"..and he hugs me.) ARGHHHHhh!! I apologize for my unkept-ness...later I realize I was carrying 2 pounds of deli ham in my arms, that smells like a horrid fart. He probably thought it was ME!! LOL...I will never learn....

"I ran into Debbie the other day at the market..is she homeless? Man- she looked & smelled BAD!...."


----------



## debbie5

Evil Queen said:


> Bah, they don't taste the same since they took out the trans fat.


Keebler makes a clone of Samoas..on sale $2 each. However, please keep in mind that most Girl Scout troops (like mine) are desperate & rely on the 50 cents per box we get from cookie sales. National Girl Scouts does NOT provide enough money to get a new troop started, and we really need the financial support the cookie sales provide. Besides, they are made with REAL Girl Scouts!


----------



## GothicCandle

Hauntiholik said:


> It's Girl Scout cookie time! Curse you co-workers plying peer pressure with your daughter's yummy looking order forms.


What are girl scouts normally suppose to do with all that money?? When i was younger and briefly a girl scout my troop leader took us swimming(and that's how I found out I'm allergic to chlorine!) and bought pizza. not sure if they are suppose to do that though..i heard it's suppose to go to charity...


----------



## Evil Queen

When times were better I used to order about $80 worth of cookies from a girl scout mom at hubby's work.


----------



## Spooky1

Thin Mint cookies are a gift from the gods!!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Keebler makes a clone of Samoas..on sale $2 each. However, please keep in mind that most Girl Scout troops (like mine) are desperate & rely on the 50 cents per box we get from cookie sales. National Girl Scouts does NOT provide enough money to get a new troop started, and we really need the financial support the cookie sales provide. Besides, they are made with REAL Girl Scouts!


50 cents per box?? are prices set by region? Here they charge 3$ or 5$ depending on the size of the box.


----------



## Hauntiholik

GothicCandle said:


> 50 cents per box?? are prices set by region? Here they charge 3$ or 5$ depending on the size of the box.


Of the $3.50/box the cookies cost, the troop only gets to keep $0.50 of it.
The money the troop keeps is used to pay for patches, activities and camping trips.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Spooky1 said:


> Thin Mint cookies are a gift from the gods!!!!


dont forget the tag alongs! those are my favs!


----------



## morbidmike

I would just eat the profits


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just took some pictures of the bit of snow we're getting - only about an inch so far.

Willow on the steps:

DSCF4020 2011 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Back patio:

DSCF4022 2011 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The arbor vitae "wall":

DSCF4025 2011 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## debbie5

Hauntiholik said:


> Of the $3.50/box the cookies cost, the troop only gets to keep $0.50 of it.
> The money the troop keeps is used to pay for patches, activities and camping trips.


Correct- so far the leader & I have been buying the start-up craft supplies (glues, scissors, crayons, etc) and we need to get at least some of that money back in our pockets. Some learning centers, museums & parks charge admission, so we need the money for that as well.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Correct- so far the leader & I have been buying the start-up craft supplies (glues, scissors, crayons, etc) and we need to get at least some of that money back in our pockets. Some learning centers, museums & parks charge admission, so we need the money for that as well.


I wasn't interested in girl scouts for long, it was boring, but I think perhaps that was because of the troop leader. Meetings consisted of going to the troop leader's house, and just playing, there was nothing to do that was preplanned or out of the ordinary, unless you count the fact that they had a pet iguana(who no one was allowed to touch because he was mean) I don't think it was because of budgeting though because the leader didn't go to much trouble at all, besides letting 5 elementary aged girls come over to her house, serve cookies and let us all play with her daughters toys.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

went to the gym tonight with sister who signed up as well, the cardio cenema was showing edward Scissorhands. so we watched a bit of that and then went swimming, used the hotub and sauna...and then came home. I'm exhasted...night all!


----------



## scareme

When I worked at the Children's Hospital, and 8 year old girl scout came in, in uniform, pulling a wagon full of cookies. She had finished chemo, so she was bald. I bought 5 boxes, and she sold all in her wagon, and went back out to the van for another refill, and sold those. Weeks later I was talking to her Mom who told me They had ordered enough to fill 3 vans. And took her to school, church, the hospital, and family and friends. They sold all the cookies. She said "Slap a uniform on a little bald girl and she can sell anything. I bet she could sell cars." Sometimes you need a sense of humor to get through the tough times. I admired her Mom.


----------



## GothicCandle

scareme said:


> When I worked at the Children's Hospital, and 8 year old girl scout came in, in uniform, pulling a wagon full of cookies. She had finished chemo, so she was bald. I bought 5 boxes, and she sold all in her wagon, and went back out to the van for another refill, and sold those. Weeks later I was talking to her Mom who told me They had ordered enough to fill 3 vans. And took her to school, church, the hospital, and family and friends. They sold all the cookies. She said "Slap a uniform on a little bald girl and she can sell anything. I bet she could sell cars." Sometimes you need a sense of humor to get through the tough times. I admired her Mom.


lol. nice. I was never able to ever sell anything, for girl scouts or school fundraisers. I'd be all excited and all the other kids would try and sell a bunch, not as many as that girl lol. The highest amount anyone i knew ever sold was about 2 or 3 hundred. My mom never let me(with good reason i now know) go door to door to people so I just sold to family and friends, don't help when they have kids selling stuff to. At school when the prizes got handed out for selling the most candy bars other kids would go up and get music players, water guns, stuffed toys, other toys and games. Even things like pogo sticks. My name would be called and I would get a pencil with a fancy eraser....  it was always annoying when i found out that if i had sold one or two more boxes i would have made it to the next teir of prizes(like a little jewelry box or an optical illusion poster)


----------



## morbidmike

the morbid one was awoken from his slumber at 5 am by the wimpering coming from the hounds of hell aka my puppies..........silence vile creatures!!!!


----------



## debbie5

I really dont like that Girl Scouts and school fundraisers have PRIZES for kids which are unfair. The kids who get the prizes did NOTHING to earn the prizes...they sold 500 boxes cuz their mom or dad works for some huge State agency & parents took the order form in to work and harangued all the coworkers to buy something. I refuse to sell stuff for school, but I WILL slap down money for a bake sale, roller skating or Scholastic book fair. But I will not subject my friends to feeling obligated to buy $10 a roll gift wrap. 

and we have a SNOW DAY!! Yippeee!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 12th is....
* Feast of Fabulous Wild Men Day - most likely this day was created by eCards sites. It does not mean that the guys get to go on a BBQ bender or anything. Just stand there and look beautiful.

* National Pharmacist Day - a day to honor those men and women who play an important role in our medical care.

* National Marzipan Day

* Work Harder Day - like we don't work hard enough already?


----------



## Evil Queen

Hauntiholik said:


> January 12th is....
> * Feast of Fabulous Wild Men Day


Hmmm I know a couple of wild men I'd like to feast on.


----------



## Spooky1

No snow day here. Only got about 1 1/2 inches of snow. Just added time this morning to shoveling the driveway and cleaning the cars off.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Evil Queen said:


> Hmmm I know a couple of wild men I'd like to feast on.


----------



## Hauntiholik

For those back east who have lost power like poor Zombie-F, we feel for you.
Now, WORK HARDER! Heheh.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That snake was attempting to recreate a Mobius strip, except he should have his head turned upside down


----------



## debbie5

Katie (13) invited a friend to come over & play, and they decided it would be fun to shovel my 150 foot stone driveway....!!?????

Guess I owe them a REALLY good snack...where's the hot cider and bourbon??


----------



## Spooky1

Sounds like a good kid. Maybe she deserves a raise in her allowance.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

defintely a raise! i wish some kids i know were as motivated!


----------



## debbie5

Omg- they finished it! The odd thing is that she is usually very VERY unmotivated and lazy! WTH? Yeah- we'll give her some extra cash tonight once the friend goes home. We throw her extra allowance for going above the call of duty- extra on top of that if she finds something that needs doing & does it without us asking. I'd pay the friend too, but she pretty much lives here...I'll pay her in a nice dinner. Maybe that's wrong- I dunno. I cart the friend everywhere and her family doesn't reciprocate. I just made cocoa and used these french vanilla, snowman shaped marshmallows...OMGYUM. Now the 6 year old is waddling in from the snow- gotta go help her undress.


----------



## debbie5

Chili. Buttered, crusty bread. Salad. Milk to cut the spiciness, cuz I added too much red pepper. YUM! And it's still snowing....


----------



## Bone Dancer

debbie5 said:


> Katie (13) invited a friend to come over & play, and they decided it would be fun to shovel my 150 foot stone driveway....!!?????
> 
> Guess I owe them a REALLY good snack...where's the hot cider and bourbon??


The mind of kids that age is a strange one. If you told them to do it they may have, but under protest. But coming up with the idea on there own and with a friend there to talk to while doing the the work seems to make it ok. weird. 
I can remember doing simular things at that age too.


----------



## morbidmike

I dont wanna shovel again EVER!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> I dont wanna shovel again EVER!!!!!!


You might want to move to Hawaii, then. Of course, you might end up having to shovel lava:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> You might want to move to Hawaii, then. Of course, you might end up having to shovel lava:googly:


You know, Florida is the only state that didn't get snow. Even Hawaii has some.












> Now that Hawaii has been hit with snow, that means that snow is on the ground today in all U.S. states except Florida. A winter snow storm warning has been issued today for the mountains of Hawaii, with the chances of snowfall reaching to one foot overnight.


http://www.worldnewsinsight.com/hawaii-gets-snow-florida-the-only-state-now-without-snow/3980/


----------



## debbie5

We are such nerds on this forum.


----------



## debbie5

(crying cuz Creepster isn't back...I guess I'm gonna spend another year on the Island of Misfit Friends...).


----------



## morbidmike

good stay there but only stay on your end of the island because I'm working on a prop over here and dont wanna be bothered by some overgrown girl scout heehee


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> I dont wanna shovel again EVER!!!!!!


We had our turn last year. I'm happy the big snows have missed us so far this year. (hope I didn't just jinx myself)


----------



## morbidmike

I hope you did mr. smarty pants muhahahaahaha may 46 inches fall on MD


----------



## debbie5

I just read a recipe for a lasagna, with halved hard boiled eggs in it..WTH? 

Mike, get thee to thy mancave!


----------



## debbie5

LMAO:
http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!...304063&set=a.424850674063.221087.117788999063


----------



## Evil Queen

OMG that's sooo cute!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hmmmm, I'm in Florida and feel so left out, no snow. Although today was cold, in the 50s, brrrrrr. I wore a coat. hehehe...evil laugh.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

its freaking cold down here...its nothing close to what MI has, but its still cold enough to need a parka!


----------



## Revenant

OMG... just caught the commercial for the Tour To End All Tours that'll be stopping through town... the NKOTBSB tour.

Middle-aged boy bands joining forces... didn't the Book of Revelations mention something about this?


----------



## morbidmike

Yes REV it was listed on the MYAN calendar and Nostramadomis feared this the most(please excuse spelling)


----------



## morbidmike

last night the wife was out at a gal pals house I needed to dry some paint so I could put the teeth in my new prop so I used her hair dryer to speed up the process...and some how SHE KNEW,,, it could be woman ESP but I'm going with demonic possession ..any way I'm kinda in the dog house this place looks so familiar muhahahahahahah


----------



## debbie5

(deep, throaty, devil voice)"YOU...USED.....MY....BLOWDRYER.....AND.....MUST...PAY....."

We know EVERYTHING, mike.


----------



## Death's Door

Got over 6 inches of snow Tuesday night into Wednesday morning. Decided to call my own snow day even though I got the call from work saying that there was a 10 o'clock late start. Just didn't feel like dealing with the roads after I shovel the sidewalk and driveway when I have 38 days of personal/sick time to use.


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> I hope you did mr. smarty pants muhahahaahaha may 46 inches fall on MD


I think we got about 7 feet of snow last Winter. I'll be happy with and average winters worth of 19 inches of snow this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 13 is:

International Skeptics Day - perfect for all you doubting Thomases
Make Your Dream Come True Day


----------



## morbidmike

YAY!!! a day I can be skeptical today WOOT!!!!!


----------



## autumnghost

Ocd + add = omg!


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> January 13 is:
> 
> International Skeptics Day - perfect for all you doubting Thomases


Are you sure, Roxy? :googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

autumnghost said:


> Ocd + add = omg!


----------



## Hauntiholik

SNOW STORM ALERT​
I just got off the phone with a friend in North Dakota near the Canadian border. He said that since early today the snow has been nearly waist high and is still falling. The temperature is way below zero and the north wind is increasing to near gale forces. His wife has done nothing but look through the kitchen window and just stare. He says that if it gets much worse, he may have to let her in.

Had to share a giggle


----------



## Dark Angel 27

are you sure haunti?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> January 13 is:
> 
> Make Your Dream Come True Day


I'm working on that...for now, i'm just dreaming!


----------



## Spooky1

I just saw that there will be remakes of "The Thing" and "Fright Night" out this year. I wonder just how they think they'll do better than the originals (or first remake for "The Thing").


----------



## Bone Dancer

Now thats funny, thanks haunti


----------



## Revenant

Spooky1 said:


> Are you sure, Roxy? :googly:


ROFL Spooky!!! Happy Skeptics day everybody!! Long live critical thinking! Fire up the ceremonial bonfires, tie Andrew Wakefield and Jenny McCarthy to the stakes! RUN, OPRAH, RUN, We're coming fer yer ass....

On a lighter note... not really. Laid off today. Unemployed. ****. Now what.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Geez, Rev, that bites. Sorry to hear about the unemployment. Spooky1 and I have both been in that situation (fortunately not at the same time). Job hunting is not the most delightful task in the world. One good thing - it does give you an opportunity to rethink what you want to do with your life as far as a career goes.


----------



## autumnghost

Hauntiholik said:


>


I LOVE that! Thanks Haunti.

Today I spent my entire lunch hour surfing the net looking at props to build this year. Life is good.


----------



## debbie5

Oh, Rev..that stinks. Sorry to hear about that!


----------



## morbidmike

sorry to hear that Rev best wishes to you!!!


----------



## MorbidMariah

Aw, bummer Rev. :/ Good luck to you. Maybe you could do some kinda job that would make good use of that wonderful voice of yours.


----------



## debbie5

I don't know if this helps, but a friend of mine decided to use his "handyness" to serve a very underserved market: old people in retirement communities. The wife of one of his freinds worked there, & he let her know he was willing to do small, "stupid" jobs...the kind most contractors won't even return your call for. Things like a doorknob thru the drywall, closet door off hinges, etc.I even think he made up a flyer & handed it out while chatting with the ladies & gents at dinner one day (he was allowed to do this by the friend's wife). Because he's a personable guy, & the little old ladies liked him so much he now has more work than he can keep up with! Good luck. Keep your chin up...do what ya gotta do to keep the food on the table & the heat on. We went through this same family nightmare a while ago. Our churches' food pantry & city pantry kept us alive thorugh it. It was either turn down the hand out or have unfed kids. Church even gave us gift cards to buy winter boots & snowpants. We bllleeewwww through our 401K money like it was water! Sad. ((hugs)), prayers, beer, whatever works for ya. Keep busy, friend.

Maybe I'm an a hole for making suggestions. If so, I'm sorry. It just makes me sick to see so many 45-55's getting let go...


----------



## debbie5

How on earth will we ever recover from this horrific mess of an economy & government? 40 acres and a mule won't help anyone right now.... The system is broken..it's all broken. Argh. My eye tic is twitching....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's an appropriate quotation from Mark Twain's writings:

"It isn't the sum you get, it's how much you can buy with it, that's the important thing; and it's that that tells whether your wages are high in fact or only high in name." - _A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court_


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'd like 40 acres and a mule! Or a 160 acres under the Homestead Act, plus another 160 acres under the Timber Culture Act. If only I had lived 140 years ago : )

Or if only my family had enough sense to hang onto the land we once did have -


----------



## debbie5

Our family sold our beautiful farm land in the mid 80's..I BEGGED them to hold it til I got out of college. It even had old indian arrow heads on it..piles of them on a hill. Now it's a truck switching depot! Such fine, fertile land turned into a big parking lot! We think the farm dated back to 1800 or so...maybe longer. I love to farm. Dated a farmer for 4 years...


----------



## Goblin

I went to the doctor Thursday. My blood pressure is excllent. My heart is doing okay. 
They took three blood samples (lot of fun) one is for Cholesterol check. Have to go
back Wednesday afternoon for an ultrasound to see how the leaky valve is doing. 
The last one I had was in the hospital in 2007. Glad I got Medicare now


----------



## scareme

Fingers crossed for you Goblin. Sorry to hear about your job Rev. Hope something opens up soon.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Revenant said:


> ROFL Spooky!!! Happy Skeptics day everybody!! Long live critical thinking! Fire up the ceremonial bonfires, tie Andrew Wakefield and Jenny McCarthy to the stakes! RUN, OPRAH, RUN, We're coming fer yer ass....
> 
> On a lighter note... not really. Laid off today. Unemployed. ****. Now what.


that sucks rev! it sucks to be fired/laid off. i never did recover from the last employment experiance. I bet you'll find an even better job soon.



scareme said:


> Fingers crossed for you Goblin. Sorry to hear about your job Rev. Hope something opens up soon.


Goblin, i hate those blood tests too. jut look away and hope the nurse knows what she's doing!:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm currently suffering from dumbassex syndrome. also known as sufferingfromexesfootinmouth sydrome

no known cure...except to listen to P!nk singing 'So What' and venting to anyone who's listening! Must drain out the poinsous infection....wheres the needle and the liguid choclate?


----------



## morbidmike

good luck to ya Gobby!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I love that song too DA.

Bummer Rev. I hope you can find something soon.

Gobby = human pin cushion. Good luck


----------



## debbie5

Yes, Mr. Cashier. I am sure you are correct that the Super Sticky Post It Notes with the reindeer and snowmen on them are sold YEAR 'ROUND and are therefore not at 90% off. Yup. Everyone wants Rudolph in July.

Duh.

For all you ladies needing a winter lift, CVS has lots of makeup (Almay) 75% off and a great primer by L'Oreal Studios with a $3 back coupon. Lots of hair products on clearance as well. I feel human again! Gotta fight off nature's push to make me into an old crone. Some days I look like a hag, some days I look 15 years younger. Or as my grandmother says,"Some days are diamonds. Some days are ****."


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry to hear about the layoff, Rev. Good luck in the job hunt. Hopefully the job market will be improving this year. Lots of positive mojo out to you.

Goblin, tell them if they take too much of your blood, the vampires may starve.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"hair products" = "stiff & unnatural & very '80s" :googly:

Here is the true secret to slowing down the potential ravages of age: daily use of alpha and beta hydroxy lotions. And stay out of the sun while you're at it. Why do you think vampires look so young?:jol:


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Yes, Mr. Cashier. I am sure you are correct that the Super Sticky Post It Notes with the reindeer and snowmen on them are sold YEAR 'ROUND and are therefore not at 90% off. Yup. Everyone wants Rudolph in July.
> 
> Duh.


Well they did make a movie about that


----------



## debbie5

I want a kidney stone ring. My stone is impressively big!

http://www.bigsiteofamazingfacts.co...elry-and-is-it-really-made-from-kidney-stones


----------



## Dark Angel 27

feeling better today. thinking about beginning the drago again. may attempt to make the head today...


----------



## debbie5

RoxyBlue said:


> "hair products" = "stiff & unnatural & very '80s" :googly:
> 
> Here is the true secret to slowing down the potential ravages of age: daily use of alpha and beta hydroxy lotions. And stay out of the sun while you're at it. Why do you think vampires look so young?:jol:


Only hair crap I use is volumizer in the front and makes-curls-shiny stuff..and that's only if I care what I look like. If it makes my hair stiff, I pitch it out. With all the silicones in products, not much gets stiff. Most days I'm a natural woman..LOL. I've been using moisturizer since I was 12 to keep wrinkles at bay, and am queen of no sun, hats & SPF 55 sunscreen. Lately switched to hi powered moisturizers, but due to sensitive skin allergies, am limited in what I can use.Can't use hydroxies or retinols, etc..they make my skin go nuts. I look like some Garbo-ish boob: always under a hat with big ass sunglasses once I'm outside. Even in winter. 
I'm considering stopping the fight with my grey hair...but I'm only 40-ish...hate to go grey so early. But coloring it is a waste of my time. Yet I'm still vain enough.....I wonder what beauty products mike uses?? Does he dye his back hair?? The ol' silverback....


----------



## debbie5

Roxy's commercial:


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy is not a blonde. She's a beautiful and brainy brunette (well she was a brunette before the gray set in )


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gray hair RULES!


----------



## debbie5

I blather on about myself too much. I must be spending too much time in my cave.


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1 said:


> Roxy is not a blonde. She's a beautiful and brainy brunette (well she was a brunette before the gray set in )


She put a blonde rinse in her hair to film the commercial.


----------



## Spooky1

Not her, but she does look good in a red or white wig.


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> Not her, but she does look good in a red or white wig.


TMI We don't need to know what happens in the privacy of your own room. You young rascals you.


----------



## debbie5

scareme said:


> tmi we don't need to know what happens in the privacy of your own room.


lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Geez, guys, we're just talking a harmless Halloween wig here. He didn't say a WORD about fishnet stockings or spike heels or...or....oops:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Geez, guys, we're just talking a harmless Halloween wig here. He didn't say a WORD about fishnet stockings or spike heels or...or....oops:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, Haunti!

And a cat would do that, too


----------



## morbidmike

I dont like sanding ceilings !!!!!!!!! and dont look up when you paint either


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm enjoying my grey hair and wrinkles. I tried dieing my hair a few years ago, too much up keep. You can't be young forever.


----------



## debbie5

Funny. I wasn't grey at ALL 'til I married.


----------



## Spooky1

I had a full head of hair before I got married.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i've died my hair for a long time now...i'm finding that it's lots of fun! but it does take forever to do!


----------



## morbidmike

I've never dye'd my hair


----------



## debbie5

I just blow dried the dog's paws cuz he almost froze them in the snow..came limping "Oochie! Owchie!" into the house. What a boob. The snow is so deep, he strands himself (refuses to "go" where we have a huge area shovelled out for him). Guess I gotta tether him up to limit his "arc of influence".


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> I just blow dried the dog's paws cuz he almost froze them in the snow..came limping "Oochie! Owchie!" into the house. What a boob. The snow is so deep, he strands himself (refuses to "go" where we have a huge area shovelled out for him). Guess I gotta tether him up to limit his "arc of influence".


Our dog always ends up getting balls of ice forming between the pads of her paws. After walking around in the snow she'll start limping and she'll try to bite at the ice. I can usually just pull the ice free.


----------



## Joiseygal

I know I'm a little late, but sorry about your job Rev. Also good luck with the test Goblin. 
LOL...Haunti that was a cute snow alert! Oh and kids really give you grey hair!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Really tired of arguing with hubby. I'm at the end of my rope with all the crap I have to manage.


----------



## morbidmike

kill him.........kill him.......kill him.......kill him......


----------



## scareme

Another earthquake here in Oklahoma today. Sounds like a earthquake at debbie's place too. Remember, marriage is a roller coaster deb, there are lows, but you'll hit highs again.


----------



## debbie5

Earthquake!? Which fault? I love them...they are so freaky. Felt a big one in Vermont once..it was like a giant had picked up the corner of the house & was shaking it out in big waves like a dusty rug.

Did you feel the earthquake??


----------



## debbie5

morbid mike said:


> kill him.........kill him.......kill him.......kill him......


Don't ....tempt....me. He has totally screwed up our finances, and now I'm wondering if it's just through stupidity or if it's by design. The tie rods on my car need fixing and I saved up money...now the money is gone. Broken tie rod= your car ceases to move immediately. I'm fuming, and he's mad that I'm mad. WTH? if I was childless and not brain-stupid, I'd be so gone.

Venting.


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 15 is National Hat Day, also known as Spooky "The Hat" 1 Day


----------



## Bone Dancer

Cold and windy, good day to set and look through the Gurney Seed catalog with a cup of hot tea and some cookies.


----------



## debbie5

RoxyBlue said:


> January 15 is National Hat Day, also known as Spooky "The Hat" 1 Day


Spooky1 also has hat attributes? I thought it was all about the sharkpants??


----------



## Joiseygal

That stinks Deb because my tie rods needed to be fixed also. I let it go for awhile, but you do have to be careful that you don't let it go too long! Good Luck!


----------



## debbie5

I killed my Facebook account. Ahhhh...no more 40 somethings telling me how great their Arbonne business is, or how drunk they got last night.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> I killed my Facebook account. Ahhhh...no more 40 somethings telling me how great their Arbonne business is, or how drunk they got last night.


I'm thinking of killing mine simply because the update-sorter has disappeared. I can ignore status updates like that ^ but I can't even find them for all the thousands of pointless game updates??? Wow! you found an abandoned gorilla? Your farm needs watered? I'd prefer to know you got drunk! at least that's something to do with real life!(stupidity, but real) It use to be you could sort other "news" updates away from the status updates.


----------



## Hauntiholik

GothicCandle said:


> I'm thinking of killing mine simply because the update-sorter has disappeared. I can ignore status updates like that ^ but I can't even find them for all the thousands of pointless game updates??? Wow! you found an abandoned gorilla? Your farm needs watered? I'd prefer to know you got drunk! at least that's something to do with real life!(stupidity, but real) It use to be you could sort other "news" updates away from the status updates.


That's why I block game updates  ^^


----------



## Hauntiholik

Remodeling the downstairs bathroom and found black mold. BAD!!!!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

hauntiholik said:


> that's why i block game updates :d ^^


how?!?!?!? (^_^)


----------



## Hauntiholik

GothicCandle said:


> how?!?!?!? (^_^)


On your news feed, go to a game status post. In the top right corner of that post you should see an "X". Click on the "X" and you'll see a list of options. One of the options should be "Hide all (insert game name here)" or something similar. Once you hide the game you will no longer see it in your news feed. YAY!

It also works for annoying nieces who blather on about their crushes and teenage drama. Ooops. My inner monologue is leaking again.


----------



## debbie5

Hauntiholik said:


> Remodeling the downstairs bathroom and found black mold. BAD!!!!!!


Per Big Brother (NYS Environmental Health Dep't.) not all "black mold" is the kind that makes you sick. I have it, too. I'm afraid to get it tested to see what kind it is, as if you do have The Bad Kind, Big Brother can condemn your house & throw you out. Perplexing!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm not going to get it tested. I'm going to use bleach and dish soap on it.


----------



## GothicCandle

Hauntiholik said:


> On your news feed, go to a game status post. In the top right corner of that post you should see an "X". Click on the "X" and you'll see a list of options. One of the options should be "Hide all (insert game name here)" or something similar. Once you hide the game you will no longer see it in your news feed. YAY!
> 
> It also works for annoying nieces who blather on about their crushes and teenage drama. Ooops. My inner monologue is leaking again.


woo hoo! thanks.


----------



## debbie5

Hauntiholik said:


> I'm not going to get it tested. I'm going to use bleach and dish soap on it.


It probably fell offa morbidmike....


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> It probably fell offa morbidmike....


Ewwww. Nah, if he got into my house he would have taken the hearse for a joy ride.


----------



## GothicCandle

never posted this here i guess. I uploaded it a while ago though.
in case your wondering:He's watching the cooking channel...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Remodeling the downstairs bathroom and found black mold. BAD!!!!!!





debbie5 said:


> Per Big Brother (NYS Environmental Health Dep't.) not all "black mold" is the kind that makes you sick. I have it, too. I'm afraid to get it tested to see what kind it is, as if you do have The Bad Kind, Big Brother can condemn your house & throw you out. Perplexing!


The reality is, the health effects of so-called black mold (Stachybotrys) have been blown out of proportion by less-than-reputable remediation companies (of which there are many in the business). When we get calls about "toxic mold" from clients, we tell them not to waste money on testing because, interesting as it may be to find out what species of mold you have, the only guideline is, any visible mold is unacceptable and should be treated.

The other reality is, most folks have lived side-by-side with mold for centuries with no ill effects. People who are allergic to mold or who may be susceptible to the metabolic by-products of mold growth due to something like being immunocompromised do have to be cautious, but most mold issues are over-hyped.

Haunti has the right idea - clean it up with bleach. If it's growing on a porous surface like wood, seal it after cleaning. If it's growing on drywall, remove and replace the affected section and any insulation behind it that has visible mold or is damp (which promotes mold growth).

BTW, we have seen cases where mold growth got so out of hand that calling in the experts to remove it was warranted. That has happened under two main circumstances: (1) a bad leak occurred when the owners were on vacation or (2) someone had mold and decided to get lawyers involved, and did nothing to get it cleaned up while waiting for the wheels of justice to turn.

Another BTW - after a big flurry of mold claims a few years ago, most insurance companies severely limit coverage for mold damage.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Spooky1 also has hat attributes? I thought it was all about the sharkpants??


Dahling, he looks FABulous in hats He is totally a hat kind of guy. Anything he puts on his head looks great. Seriously, the man could wear a bucket and look GQ.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i'm so proud of myself! i managed to make gravy from scratch tonight for the first time ever. didn't use the stuff from the little packet eaither! nothing but chicken broth, flour and butter! and it actaully came out good too. i'm think from now on i'll make it from scratch..its pretty fun too!

but for right now, it's time for bed. its strange to see that both the dogs are sharing the dog bed. that's how big it is. they look so peacefull.

i'm extremely sleepy, so i'll say night to you all. and go to sleep!

nighty night!


----------



## Joiseygal

RoxyBlue said:


> Dahling, he looks FABulous in hats He is totally a hat kind of guy. Anything he puts on his head looks great. Seriously, the man could wear a bucket and look GQ.


Ok well now we know now that Spooky likes to see you in wigs and you like to see him in hats.....hmmmm......well it seems like we are all getting a mental picture of what you both like to do behind closed doors! Enough said....congrats on your gravy DA and what the hell am I doing up at 5am in the morning???????


----------



## morbidmike

Hauntiholik said:


> Ewwww. Nah, if he got into my house he would have taken the hearse for a joy ride.


is that a invite???? make sure your wearing a respirator when you mess with the mold ....I'll come and remodel you bath for the small fee of the title and keys to BELFRY do we have a deal???


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> is that a invite???? make sure your wearing a respirator when you mess with the mold ....I'll come and remodel you bath for the small fee of the title and keys to BELFRY do we have a deal???


Sorry Mike. I've got the bathroom handled


----------



## debbie5

Brilliantly sunny day...fresh snow..and MINUS TWO DEGREES! Yikes!

Oh, crap. My old avatar is stuck on my other core, where I can't access it.


----------



## Spooky1

Watching "Halloween - The Inside story" on the biography channel


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're going to replace the carpeting in our family room soon - goodbye to food and pet stains and may the old carpeting rest in peace!


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> We're going to replace the carpeting in our family room soon - goodbye to food and pet stains and may the old carpeting rest in peace!


When we got new carpet for the family room we should have taken pictures of the strange stairs. The room(before we moved here) was a garage and the old owners turned it into a family room. Two big round steps go from the living room to the family room, they were covered with (brown shag from the 70s!) carpet so we had never seen underneith, we discovered concrete(like a garage) but the steps have tiny mixed tiles about 1in squared. Horrid colors that don't match each other, pink, gold, white, blue, and also patterns. The we guy we always have clean and install our carpets said he had never seen big round, concrete steps let alone covered in horrible tile.


----------



## debbie5

There's a biography channel? So many channels with the digital cable...


----------



## morbidmike

got the vanity combo for the man bath today its a kit base cabinet ,top,and faucet 24 inches long....reg129 dollars on sale for 99 bucks with a 50 mail in rebate so I payed 49 bucks a 80 dolla savings for the morbid one!!!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> There's a biography channel? So many channels with the digital cable...


I'd like to have that, and the other learning type channals. But here in order to get those you gotta pay for 100 or 200 others, some are okay, and some are pointless(for us) I wish a person could just pick and choose channels that actuley might be watched!!


----------



## debbie5

G.C.- look into getting a package deal..digital cable, internet & phone. Here it's about $50+ cheaper per month.Giving up the non-digital phone was hard, as we ususally lose power/cable here at least once a winter.


----------



## Joiseygal

The Hautforum is so dead lately! I can't wait until people start posting more props. Did I mention I hate winter?!?!? P.S. GC did you ever go to sleep?????


----------



## Jaybo

I'm thinking steak, but my pantry is screaming ramen noodles.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Joiseygal said:


> The Hautforum is so dead lately! I can't wait until people start posting more props. Did I mention I hate winter?!?!? P.S. GC did you ever go to sleep?????


Maybe we need to get another contest going to help with the winter blues.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Mold taken care of. Just waiting on the kilz to dry then we can start working on the under layment. Got the new vanity and faucet today too.


----------



## debbie5

Hauntiholik said:


> Mold taken care of. Just waiting on the kilz to dry then we can start working on the under layment. Got the new vanity and faucet today too.


Did you get the mikey special? Hey mike- was that deal at a national chain like Lowe's or something??


----------



## Hauntiholik

Nah, I got a cherry wood cabinet vanity with a marble top. It will match the italian stone floor tiles beautifully.

Mike is going for a manly looking bathroom. It's probably got diamond plate somewhere on it and a drain in the floor. Hehehe


----------



## Joiseygal

Hauntiholik said:


> Mike is going for a manly looking bathroom. It's probably got diamond plate somewhere on it and a drain in the floor. Hehehe


LOL...he most likely has an area to wash his dishes in the shower just like Kramer in Seinfield.


----------



## debbie5

I like the drain-in-the-floor idea. Tile the whole bathroom...hose it all down. CLEAN! Sounds good.


----------



## morbidmike

nooo I have real plumbing like city folk do LOL


----------



## Spooky1

Where is everyone. I'm the only one on right now.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nah, i'm here spooky. for the moment, sis and i are heading to the gym in a little bit


----------



## trishaanne

J-e-t-s...jets jets jets!!!


----------



## morbidmike

I'm here where are you spooky1


----------



## scareme

Go Packers!


----------



## GothicCandle

Joiseygal said:


> The Hautforum is so dead lately! I can't wait until people start posting more props. Did I mention I hate winter?!?!? P.S. GC did you ever go to sleep?????


stayed awake till about 3pm, i just awoke from a 3 hour nap.


----------



## grimghost

Just got back from my SCA (Society for Creative Anachronism) 12th night (ie Xmas) party. It was fun, showed of my "How to Haunt your House" books (vol 1 & 2). Have some people interested, may be able to make some new home haunters. Will have to see.

Looking forward to going to NJ/PA make and take Xmas party.


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 17th is....
* Ditch New Years Resolutions Day
* Judgement Day
* Kid Inventors' Day
* Martin Luther King Jr. Day
* Blessing of the Animals at the Cathedral Day


----------



## debbie5

It's also Sleep In Day...well, it is at our house, anyway.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 will be ordering the new carpeting for the family room today and picking up the quote we requested for tiles for our master bathroom. That bathroom is going to be STUNNING when it's done


----------



## debbie5

3 people all redoing their bathrooms? Cool. I'll send a bathwarming gift of a roll of t.p.

Wish I could redo mine. Maybe in the future...


----------



## Devils Chariot

Thanks MLK! I'll remember your contributions while making a new skull mold today and working on my halloween video!


----------



## Spooklights

Blessing the animals day? That's for me! We have a dog, cat, snake, hedgehog, and 4 baby rats. The rats escape every other day or so, and so we "bless" them on our own. Wish I could figure out how they're doing it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe they're using little tiny skeleton keys, Spooklights

Actually, considering you have a dog, a cat, and a snake, it's a wonder you still have four escapee rats. They'd better bless the rat gods that they haven't been eaten while free-wheeling around the house.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> 3 people all redoing their bathrooms? Cool. I'll send a bathwarming gift of a roll of t.p.
> 
> Wish I could redo mine. Maybe in the future...


In my case, 3 carpeted bathrooms + 3 males = 1 pissed off haunti. Helloooooooooo? Aim much?

I idea was to tile the 3 bathrooms. We've finished the tile in the two upstairs bathrooms. The last bathroom is the room getting a makeover since it had a craptastic pedestal sink that splashed the walls when the water was turned on too much.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> January 17th is....
> * Blessing of the Animals at the Cathedral Day


Don't need to go to a cathedral to bless the dog. he's blessed everyday by a warm bed to sleep in, food to eat and lots of love and attention from everyone, including me and i blessed him with a brand new collar. It's red with black skulls all over it!


----------



## autumnghost

Spent most of the day getting new cable/internet/phone provider and cancelled old provider. I think my ears are bleeding from spending so much time on the phone. How can people who provide COMMUNICATION not understand simple English?

On the good side - finally got to play with my Christmas present - a new scroll saw. Love it!

BTW - anyone who likes to scroll saw should visit http://www.scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.com/ The guy has hundreds, really, of FREE scroll saw patterns. He give blanket permission to make and sell as many items as you want as long as you don't try to sell the patterns.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> In my case, 3 carpeted bathrooms + 3 males = 1 pissed off haunti. Helloooooooooo? Aim much?


I don't know who first came up with the idea of putting carpeting in a room prone to high levels of moisture of any type from any source, but it was a very BAD idea:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Right on Roxy! carpet in the bathroom makes no sense at all!


----------



## Spooky1

For some reason I couldn't convince Roxy we needed shag carpeting in the family room.


----------



## Spooky1

Weather forecast is calling for sleet and freezing rain tonight, wonderful. Getting to work tomorrow may be fun.


----------



## morbidmike

white carpet in the bathroom is fun you can write your name on it like snow !!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

morbid mike said:


> white carpet in the bathroom is fun you can write your name on it like snow !!!!!


I dare you!


----------



## Spookineer

I tripple dog dare you!


----------



## Evil Queen

Ooooooo a triple dog dare.


----------



## debbie5

I don't know which is worse: carpeting in a bathroom or carpeting in a kitchen.

Ice storm moving in. It might be a 4 day weekend for the kids...probably no school tomorrow.


----------



## scareme

It was so beautiful here today. In the 50's. I filled the bird feeders and sat in a lawn chair and watched the birds for about 1/2 hour. When my kids see me doing that they always tell me,"Mom, they've invented television now. You don't have to watch birds." TV will never replace nature.


----------



## debbie5

I lay on the lawn chair, face up, & watch the clouds in summer. My kids warn me I will get pooped on....by the birds..not them.


----------



## morbidmike

that would be funny!!!!! the ole poop in the eye trick


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> I lay on the lawn chair, face up, & watch the clouds in summer. My kids warn me I will get pooped on....by the birds..not them.


Once, as a little girl my mom got a new dress and her mom(who was very strict) told her to make sure to keep it clean. She was standing, not playing or doing anything trying very hard to keep her dress clean. With perfect aim that mom still hasn't quite figured out, a bird flew over her head up in the sky and pooped into her pocket!!! No sign of it outside, directly inside the pocket!


----------



## morbidmike

that is precision pooping hahaha


----------



## GothicCandle

morbid mike said:


> that is precision pooping hahaha


Indeed!!


----------



## debbie5

My mom was downtown walking on the sidewalk, and a bird pooped directly on the center of her lips..like it was poo lipstick. She didn't have a tissue to wipe it off (wipe it IN?), and obviously didn't want to speak and ask anyone for one....eventually she found a washroom....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morbid mike said:


> white carpet in the bathroom is fun you can write your name on it like snow !!!!!


nice mike, i'm sure you're wife would love that....but i thought you were trying to get on her good side after you swiped her hairdryer...that may not be the best way to get out of the dog house and off the couch...:lolkin:


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> My mom was downtown walking on the sidewalk, and a bird pooped directly on the center of her lips..like it was poo lipstick. She didn't have a tissue to wipe it off (wipe it IN?), and obviously didn't want to speak and ask anyone for one....eventually she found a washroom....


:zombie:


----------



## debbie5

Yep- snow day. Sleeting right now. I'm not gonna even try to shovel it. It's so icy. Everyone is snuggled in, being lumps. How did kids survive prairie winters in the 1870's without a Nintendo DS?? LOL....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

its a nice day here in texas...the sun's shining down on the cavity that will be my dragon's head....and a trip to the councilers....:jol: it feels so good to be back in the swing of things


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 18th is....
* Thesaurus Day
* Winnie The Pooh Day
* Peking Duck Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I see Haunti)

I love Winnie the Pooh - such great books to read even if you're all grown up.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I don't wanna grow up, I'm a Toys 'R Us kid.


----------



## Spooky1

* Thesaurus Day ..... what's another word for Thesaurus?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> * Thesaurus Day ..... what's another word for Thesaurus?


"Book Filled with Alternatives to Saying Things Simply":googly:


----------



## GothicCandle

I had a very strange dream last night. It was the average "It's halloween and I'm not ready!!!!!!" dream we all have, but with an added twist. An annoying neighbor lady who kept burying my props whenever I went back in the house to search for more. ()


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> I don't wanna grow up, I'm a Toys 'R Us kid.


Or Peter Pan:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Or Peter Pan:jol:


LOL! You'll never catch me in tights!


----------



## Spooky1

Hey, who keeps leaving these tights lying on the floor, and why is Haunti streaking?


----------



## Hauntiholik

LMAO!! Quit looking in my yard ya perv! I can't help that the trees aren't providing any vision protection.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y'all are bein' BAD!:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Y'all are bein' BAD!:googly:


That's why I love it here!!!

Finally got the outside Christmas lights down on Sunday. Good thing I didn't wait any longer. NJ has snow, ice and rain which started early this morning. I had yesterday off from work and just ran a few errands and made homemade Italian Wedding Soup.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mmmmm, two pumpkin pies fresh out of the oven. Warms the house and smells great too. 
Got another 6 to 8 inches of snow last nite. Need to get the drive plowed again.


----------



## scareme

To anyone out there who is a fan of "Star Trek" or "The Twilight Zone", PBS is having a show on tonight called "Pioneers of Television". Tonight's show covers science fiction, and includes these two shows. They will have reminiscences with Shatner and Nimoy.


----------



## debbie5

The snowblower refuses to cut through the ice topped snow. Where's a yeti with a shovel when ya need 'em?? The entire state also has intermittant phone service, thanks to Time Warner Cable. It was screwy before the storm, and now only about 15% of the phone calls go through.


----------



## GothicCandle

scareme said:


> To anyone out there who is a fan of "Star Trek" or "The Twilight Zone", PBS is having a show on tonight called "Pioneers of Television". Tonight's show covers science fiction, and includes these two shows. They will have reminiscences with Shatner and Nimoy.


I plan on watching that.


----------



## morbidmike

came up from the labor-a-tory started smoothing out the sewer dweller and got his foot started and his sewer glueing I love prop time and I love it when my wife sends me to my room LMAO!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ever start writing a piece of music and then get stuck trying to figure out how to get to the next chord when you're halfway through the piece? I hate when that happens:googly:


----------



## debbie5

(singing for Roxy) Is the chord supposed to be this?: "LLAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!"


----------



## Dark Angel 27

went with my brother drew and my psycho frined to a concert at the 'white rabbit' and had a killer time! that was the first time for me to be in a metal concert (For Today) was tearing it up! first time seeing stage diving too! It was so hillarious to watch.

after words we went to IHOP. Where my brother got food poisening. Apperently they don't de-vein their shrimp before frying it. the intestines were still there in tact. it was totally gross!

but i'm back at home now...and relaxing.


----------



## GothicCandle

A picture of my wall with the projection of a 35mm slide I got for christmas of some kids in halloween costumes: It's very hard to photograph colored light! lol


----------



## debbie5

I may just lose my mind before my kid ever makes it into the specialist's office. It's 4 am, I'm awake. Most days I can keep the demon of worry corked in the bottle. Tonight: it's at my jugular.... I'm just counting the days 'til the appointment, but my lizard brain is in full fight or flight, despite my upper brain telling it to shut the hell up & go to sleep. Ugh.


----------



## morbidmike

now where is the butler with my coffee ...FRANK!!!!! FRANK!!!!!! COFFEE NOW!!!!!! he must be taking lessons from my wife on how to ignore me


----------



## debbie5

Captain....they put CREATURES in our BODIES.....

(random quote upon waking up....)


----------



## Bone Dancer

Chekov to Cpt Kirk in Star Trek II. The Wrath of Khan.

Have you ever noticed all the trivial information you have running around in your head when you can't remember important stuff like where you left the car keys or what you went to the store for?


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 19th is....
* Archery Day
* National Popcorn Day


----------



## Evil Queen

Popcorn!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

In honor of Archery Day:


----------



## debbie5

Danny Kaye was an odd one, wuddent he??


----------



## RoxyBlue

We _love_ Danny Kaye - a gifted entertainer and comedian


----------



## Spooky1

Why don't they have archery day during a nice warm time of year, so I can dust of my bow and go out and celebrate. I haven't been out to the range for a couple years. Maybe I should get a new bow string before I go.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> January 19th is....
> * Archery Day
> * National Popcorn Day


hmmm.....popcorn...just bought some.... lets get popping!:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Well, while hubby is hunting with his bow today, I will be making popcorn tonight and be chillin' with a flick. We're covered.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> In honor of Archery Day:
> 
> YouTube - The Danny Kaye Show: William Tell & Son


*disolves in giggles*


----------



## scareme

I loved Danny Kaye and Red Skelton.


----------



## debbie5

I HIGHLY reccommend "Despicable Me" movie. Several scenes & visual jokes were actually a LOL for me. Best one is when characters walk into the BANK OF EVIL and underneath, in small font, it sez "formerly Lehman Brothers"..


----------



## debbie5

I love all those old Borscht belt comedians/entertainers. Kaye was very gifted..could do it all.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> I HIGHLY reccommend "Despicable Me" movie. Several scenes & visual jokes were actually a LOL for me. Best one is when characters walk into the BANK OF EVIL and underneath, in small font, it sez "formerly Lehman Brothers"..


The Lehman Bros thing got me laughing too. Roxy missed it and I had to point it out.


----------



## morbidmike

I'm getting sick thanks wifey for sharing !!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

How I feel around people who have i-phones:


----------



## debbie5

morbid mike said:


> I'm getting sick thanks wifey for sharing !!!!!!


Mike's got The Fever! Get the Tylenol! Get the ice packs! get the purple polyester pants and gold tux jacket!





Ahhh..the golden years when you could have natural teeth, no plastic surgery and still be a star.Yes, they are all brothers & sisters! Cool.

(scareme..line up! let's do that dance they do in the beginning!!)


----------



## GothicCandle

I went looking for the popcorn I thought we had: We don't, apparently.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i officially have been rebitten by the haunting bug....its venom spreads through my veins....must...papeir....mache....must...build!


----------



## morbidmike

DO IT DA27 !!!!!! if you build it they will scream!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 20th is....
* Gimmicks Day
* Penguin Awareness Day
* National Buttercrunch Day
* Rid the World of Fad Diets Day
* National Bill Cosby Sweater Day
* Women's Healthy Weight Day
* National Cheese Lover's Day


----------



## debbie5

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/parenting/detail?entry_id=68112


----------



## Evil Queen

Cosby sweaters reminds me of The Santa Clause, when Tim Allen's character kept making fun of Judge Reinhold's character's sweaters.


----------



## Spooky1

Watching a guy on a rope wash windows on the building next door. Seems a little cold out to be washing windows.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> January 20th is....
> * Penguin Awareness Day


A classic now with added sound effects:


----------



## Spooky1

These Killer whales were "Aware" of this penguin. The folks in the boat were lucky the whales didn't come after him.


----------



## autumnghost

Was able to buy 1 size small jeans last night! YAY!


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of the ladies here at work has been bringing in all kinds of sweets - Rice Krispies treats, Girl Scout cookies not made from real Girl Scouts, and a sugary Key Lime pastry thing. Not only is she working her way out of size smaller jeans, but I suspect she is trying to get everyone else here to follow suit


----------



## debbie5

That penguin video kills me. I guess those people had never seen orcas ram themselves right up onto a beach to get food. Yikes!


----------



## Hauntiholik

"Cute and cuddly, boys. Cute and cuddly."


----------



## Hauntiholik

Pinky, are you pondering what I'm pondering?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morbid mike said:


> DO IT DA27 !!!!!! if you build it they will scream!!!!!


:lolkin: its nice to have encouragment....too bad the haunting bug doesn't have the same effects of the mutated spider...i wouldn't mind suddenly losing a hundred pounds and having really defined muscles! LOL .....but it would be cool to have webs shouting out of my wrists...makes decorating for halloween much easier....yeah, i'm gonna go now. lol


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> One of the ladies here at work has been bringing in all kinds of sweets - Rice Krispies treats, Girl Scout cookies not made from real Girl Scouts, and a sugary Key Lime pastry thing. Not only is she working her way out of size smaller jeans, but I suspect she is trying to get everyone else here to follow suit


That is the same thing that happens here at work. If there was a holiday, someone's birthday, their kid's birthday, etc., it lands in the cafeteria. I have gained some weight within six months (on my own accordance) and I'm starting to feel it - don't like the feeling at all.


----------



## Goblin

Had the ultrasound yesterday. Waiting for the results now. Bad thing is I picked 
up some sort of virus while I was there and was sick all night long! Still don't feel
a hundred per cent today but I feel better than I did last night.


----------



## GothicCandle

Hauntiholik said:


> "Cute and cuddly, boys. Cute and cuddly."


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> "Cute and cuddly, boys. Cute and cuddly."


I think Killer whales are cute and cuddly. :googly:


----------



## morbidmike

I'm sick dammit I have props to tend to I dont have time to be sick


----------



## debbie5

mike..I TOLD you about the Boogie Fever!!

This is Disease Central here lately.

I'm gonna go wash my hands. And burn my clothing. Starting with my bra.


----------



## morbidmike

I love the sight of burning brazers in the evening


----------



## RoxyBlue

We saw a harbinger of spring a couple days ago - a flock of robins. Seeing as how it's still cold outside, their appearance may have been premature.


----------



## debbie5

Maybe they never left yet, Rox?? I saw about 7, all in a group, a few weeks ago.

No salt cashews. YUMmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Devils Chariot

morbid mike said:


> I'm sick dammit I have props to tend to I dont have time to be sick


Me too! and because I am the only one at my company who can do what I do, I can't really take sick days with all these deadline looming. I AM SO TIRED.

But i did finish a new mold, so yay!

Get better Mike! We gotta a lot to do this year. amiright?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ok, i got the ball rolling. i moved on to step two. by popping the balloon that i was using to make the head, i've added structure for the neck and formed the horns and nose. papier mache sucks...so i'm not gonna use it anymore...i mean, there's got to be a better way then that!


----------



## morbidmike

Devils Chariot said:


> Me too! and because I am the only one at my company who can do what I do, I can't really take sick days with all these deadline looming. I AM SO TIRED.
> 
> But i did finish a new mold, so yay!
> 
> Get better Mike! We gotta a lot to do this year. amiright?


you know it !!!!!! I wish you wellness too


----------



## autumnghost

Get well soon to everyone with a bug. What a drag. Don'tcha just love winter. You know it's cold when your boogers freeze. 

Does anyone know of a really good hand cream/lotion? Between prop building and winter my hands are so chapped they hurt. And since I don't plan to quit building props anytime soon I'm looking for something to soothe the itchy, burny, chappy stuff.


----------



## Hauntiholik

autumnghost said:


> Does anyone know of a really good hand cream/lotion? Between prop building and winter my hands are so chapped they hurt. And since I don't plan to quit building props anytime soon I'm looking for something to soothe the itchy, burny, chappy stuff.


Do you have "The Body Shop" near you? I use their Hemp hand cream and it's the only thing that works on my hands without feeling greasy.


----------



## Evil Queen

My hands get so bad in the winter that they crack and bleed.

A & D ointment and a pair of cotton gloves.http://www.myadbaby.com/

I don't always use it over night with the gloves, sometimes I just put it on and leave it on for 5 to 10 minutes. It really works great.


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 21st is....
* National Hugging Day
* Squirrel Appreciation Day 
* National Granola Bar Day


----------



## debbie5

Skin. Moisturiing body wash to start off right. Change your hand soap as well. If you hand wash your dishes, use Dawn Hand Renewal with Olay and make sure to throw moisturizer on after each time you get your hands wet.


----------



## autumnghost

Thanks ladies. Helpful as always.


----------



## Spooky1

National Hugging day?










Hugs to all!

Squirrel Appreciation Day (Use the force squirrel)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hug a squirrel and then give it a granola bar! All bases covered that way


----------



## debbie5

Obama's in town today...will be praising General Electric for their "green initiatives". Considering GE polluted all the major rivers up here with PCB's, it's kinda ironic. I wonder if being "green" means I can now get a flying car? No? Okay, how 'bout an affordable solar panel? Guess not. I guess we're only pale green, not green green. Dang.

I'm counting off the months 'til spring & I can shut the heat off and save money. I'm shutting it off during the day when no one else is home. The house gets cold FAST.I need to shrink wrap 2 more windows to cut down on heat loss. I've become great friends with undershirts, manly wool socks and fleece. Very sexy. Thinking about investing in a second hand deep freezer so I can buy whole sides of beef.... How I wish my family hadn't sold the family farm! Cows, chickens, pigs, goats, good plowable land. Oh well. Just my rambling, unstructured thoughts du jour. Time for an apple, an inhaler and a hot shower.


----------



## Spooklights

debbie5 said:


> Obama's in town today...will be praising General Electric for their "green initiatives". Considering GE polluted all the major rivers up here with PCB's, it's kinda ironic.


Maybe it means the people in the area turned green. Sort of a Zombie Initiative.


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe it's the folks who use the GE products like wind turbines that are green, I doubt the manufacturing process is excessively green. 

Debbie, you can be like Roxy and I, and have lots of blankets on the couch to keep you warm.


----------



## RoxyBlue

An even better combination is blankies AND Spooky1 on the couch to keep you warm, not that I'm going to lend him out to anyone:jol:


----------



## Evil Queen

Stingy


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ :googly:

Yep, I'm selfish that way:jol:


----------



## morbidmike

I need a hug i'm sick and in bed now everything hurts so dont hug too hard


----------



## debbie5

mike, I just got over The Phage myself and am SO NOT TOUCHING YOU. 
Besides, when was the last time you washed? (sniffsniff). Ya smell like beef broth.
Do you have a fever? malaise? rash? swelling? warts? pustulent oozing?? 
It's poor timing, mike,. If this were October 31st, you could just drag yourself onto the lawn & be a prop.


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> I need a hug i'm sick and in bed now everything hurts so dont hug too hard


My cure for everything is a cup of hot tea and a shot (or maybe 2) of a really good bourbon. :devil:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Get well soon to all of the sickies!


----------



## debbie5

(applying mustard plaster to mike & everyone else...)


----------



## morbidmike

mmmmm mustard tasty


----------



## debbie5

Put.....the hotdog......away!


----------



## GothicCandle

I leave my door open, which is at the end of the hallway but for some reason my mom make no noise as she walks down the hall. Then she stands in my doorway waiting for me to look up. 
I gave her a bell to ring.


----------



## Evil Queen

Booooored, guess I'll go snuggle up with Stephen King.


----------



## Goblin

Got two prescriptions today at Walmart. $254.00. Good thing Medicare got me on their 
prescription help program. They only cost me 8.00.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GothicCandle said:


> I leave my door open, which is at the end of the hallway but for some reason my mom make no noise as she walks down the hall. Then she stands in my doorway waiting for me to look up.
> I gave her a bell to ring.


don't you just hate that odd feeling you get when you're being watched...especially when you've been given a job to do and you don't do it?


----------



## debbie5

Starting the day off with a cuppa (hot cocoa), a load of laundry and a drainer full of washed dishes. My 13 year old found her snowpants (really nice ones!$2 at a yard sale!! Whoo hoo!) and was so happy she went outside last night in the dark and shovelled out the dog's area, then played in the snow with the dog. She usually likes to be lazylumpy, so I'm glad for the change. I'm off for a hard boiled egg & toast breakfast,a boilingly hot shower and to the cozy, local private bookstore to buy a birthday present! Maybe I'll pick up a biography for myself..I'm in a bio mood lately. Maybe that one by Joey Ramone's brother...peace.


----------



## Revenant

HAPPY BACON DAY!!!!! It's January 22, which is the birthday of Sir Francis Bacon. Make yerself a nice bacon sammitch -- using all the appropriate scientific methodologies, of course -- and philosophize about its crispy goodness while scarfing it down. I certainly will.


----------



## Evil Queen

Mmmmm baaaaconnnn!


----------



## debbie5

Yay! New earrings from the bookstore with the last of my Xmas money! Eldest child off to party, youngest playing Wii then out to the snow!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

here i am, watching kill bill 1 and 2....when i should be building props...shame on me. lol


----------



## Spooky1

Goblin said:


> Got two prescriptions today at Walmart. $254.00. Good thing Medicare got me on their
> prescription help program. They only cost me 8.00.


So that's where my taxes went too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ever notice that the colder it is, the more things your dog finds incredibly interesting to stop and sniff at when you take it for a walk?


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Ever notice that the colder it is, the more things your dog finds incredibly interesting to stop and sniff at when you take it for a walk?


maybe the ice covers the scent and he is thinking "Hey! where's the smell?" and they gotta sniff to make sure it's still there!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or maybe all the "messages" stick around longer because they're frozen:jol:


----------



## morbidmike

or may be the cow jumped over the moon with the fiddle and the spoon


----------



## Joiseygal

Drinking a beer, listening to 80's music and working on my Secret Santa's gift for the NJ/NY/PA Make and Take! Life is good!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

It's a cold night out, 12 degrees at the moment. It's a good night to be indoors, watching an Errol Flynn pirate movie (The Sea Hawk).


----------



## trishaanne

I have ideas for Secret Santa gifts for next weeks meeting for those that may not have been chosen but I don't know how to make it!


----------



## debbie5

It's so cold in this house, the air seems minty fresh. YIKES. Even my blanket needs a blanket. Those 30% off electric blankies at Target are lookin' pretty good right now.


----------



## debbie5

Edy's Samoa Girl Scout Cookie flavored ice cream tastes nothing like a Samoa. A Fijiian, maybe...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spooky1 said:


> It's a cold night out, 12 degrees at the moment. It's a good night to be indoors, watching an Errol Flynn pirate movie (The Sea Hawk).


It's a cold morning here, 20 below zero. I agree with you Spooky, a good day to get out the old classic movies and stay indoors. Just need to get some snacks ready.


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow....it is like summer here compared to you BoneDancer. We have a temp of 16 degrees! I'm not sure if I mentioned this, but I HATE WINTER!!!! Ok back to making my Secret Santa Gift.


----------



## debbie5

Holy crow, it's cold. Guess I better put on my daily uniform: undershirt, long sleeved shirt, zip up fleece jacket, heavy wool socks. Oh, yeah, and pants. I always forget to wear those...it's important to wear pants, especially when going out to the store.

Anyone see the "Hoarders" episode with the guy with over 1000 rats running loose in his house? How about the one with the bunnies all over? OMG. OMG. OMG. How do those people ever get better (mentally)?


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's 27 here. Break out the swim wear!


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 23rd is....
* National Pie Day
* National Rhubarb Pie Day
* Measure Your Feet Day
* National Handwriting Day
* Snowplow Mailbox Hockey Day


----------



## Joiseygal

debbie5 said:


> Anyone see the "Hoarders" episode with the guy with over 1000 rats running loose in his house? How about the one with the bunnies all over? OMG. OMG. OMG. How do those people ever get better (mentally)?


I love that show, but unfortunately I don't have cable!  I have to wait for the episodes to come on Netflix. Ok well it is measure your feet day, so I think this will take awhile! My feet are huge!!!! Does that mean anything for girls?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Joiseygal said:


> Ok well it is measure your feet day, so I think this will take awhile! My feet are huge!!!! Does that mean anything for girls?


Yes Sharon. It means you have a BIG...

...heart.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My gramma used to make rhubarb pie. I've never tried it, but Spooky1 loves it.


----------



## Joiseygal

Ms. Wicked said:


> Yes Sharon. It means you have a BIG...
> 
> ...heart.


Aww..you are so sweet! You must have big feet too.


----------



## Bone Dancer

January 23rd is....
* National Pie Day
* National Rhubarb Pie Day

Baking a pie sounds like a good idea. Warm the house up a bit. Don't have any rhubarb, but I do have blue berries

Roxy, rhubarb pie is terrible. I wouldn't even try it if I were you. Just leave it here and I will get rid of it for you. I'm just a nice guy like that.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morning everyone. its a nice and sunny 55 degrees out. lol. t-shirt weather! :lolkin:


----------



## debbie5

I have cross-dresser sized feet...Size 10 or 11. morbidmike is always taking my cutest heels....


----------



## debbie5

Dark Angel 27 said:


> morning everyone. its a nice and sunny 55 degrees out. lol. t-shirt weather! :lolkin:


I mean this in a loving way:

BITE ME, D.A.!

LOL.


----------



## Joiseygal

debbie5 said:


> I have cross-dresser sized feet...Size 10 or 11. morbidmike is always taking my cutest heels....


LOL..I'm right there with you. I hate wearing heels because I'm 5'10 already and I don't want to look like an amazon! Mike can have all my heels.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sometimes being an amazon is good. If I hadn't broken my ankle years ago I'd wear my 4 inch heels more often.


----------



## debbie5

Yeah, I went to a wedding this past fall and realized my knee hurt too much to wear the high sequined mules I had gotten (brand new!~ $5! Goodwill!). I felt old..LOL.I had to run to Target & buy flats. 
I just found a stash of brand new undershirt/camisole thingies tucked away in my closet. How sad that I'm excited! LOL. I remember when I was in 5th grade (in the 1970's) and our schools were FREEZING cold in winter due to oil crisis (remember that? My kids school is kept at about 75 degrees now!). My teacher always wore some kinda old lady silk undershirt under her shirts in winter, and I remember thinking how she was SUCH an old bag to wear UNDERSHIRTS (despite the fact I had only stopped wearing a little girl's undershirt the year before). Now, **I'm ** the old lady with the undershirt. I suppose that next will come the adult diapers...then The Home.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Only got up to about 12 above today, going to be another cold one tonight.

Ok Deb, here's your list.
1) Brass monkeys indoors
2) Get your snuggys on
3) Warm sweaters for any witchs you see
4) Tell the well diggers its time to go indoors.


----------



## Spooky1

Rhubarb is my favorite. I think I have some in the freezer. Maybe I'll get my bitch ass in the kitchen and make me some pie!


----------



## morbidmike

hahahahhahaahah spooky said bitch ass


----------



## GothicCandle

Ah nearing the end of the month when all the good drinks have been drunk
Mom: Can you get me a glass of milk? (and as I am walking to the kitchen) add some chocolate too, maybe that'll help!


----------



## debbie5

LOL (really) at Spooky1's attempt at flava...


----------



## Draik41895

http://hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=876

new stuff done, ill make a new thread soon, im busy being lazy


----------



## Evil Queen

It all looks great Draik!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> Roxy, rhubarb pie is terrible. I wouldn't even try it if I were you. Just leave it here and I will get rid of it for you. I'm just a nice guy like that.


Thanks, BD, I knew I could depend on you



debbie5 said:


> LOL (really) at Spooky1's attempt at flava...


It's not "flava", it's a Cartman quote from South Park:jol:


----------



## debbie5

Oh. I'm Amish. What do I know. Sorry.


----------



## Dark Star

Tell this Krispy Kreme to stop looking at me!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Oh. I'm Amish. What do I know. Sorry.


Maybe Cartman was trying to add flava

It was one of a series of quotes about how to deal with women. I think it was the episode where Stan's sister kept beating him up, and Cartman was saying what he would do if a woman tried that with him. All funny, but the "get your bitch a$$ back in the kitchen and make me some pie" is our personal favorite.

And I don't make pies


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## debbie5

It's so cold that some school districts closed cuz they didnt' want kids waiting for the bus in the cold.

I have some type of "igloo effect" going on in my garage. I have a double bay garage, and it's not even near my house. The doors don't close all the way down, so there's a 3 inch gap. However, the temperature inside the garage is +25 degrees warmer than the outside temp. Interesting. I didn't think the sun hitting it and the foot of snow on the roof made that much of a difference. It's minus 5, and temp inside garage was 20. Those eskimos are on to something.


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 24 is:

Beer Can Appreciation Day - celebrates that day in 1935 when beer was first sold in cans. Safe to say a number of haunters here have a special appreciation for the contents of beer cans

Compliment Day - if you are reading this post, you are clearly an intelligent person and probably are above average in looks, too. Oh, and your haunt is to DIE for.


----------



## Evil Queen

RoxyBlue said:


> January 24 is:
> 
> Compliment Day - if you are reading this post, you are clearly an intelligent person and probably are above average in looks, too. Oh, and your haunt is to DIE for.


Wow I feel better already.


----------



## Spooky1

It was a nice balmy 6 degrees for the morning dog walk. It didn't faze the dog at all, while Roxy and I were all bundled up. It's the price we pay for having a mutt the has some husky in her.


----------



## Death's Door

Very cold here in NJ today also. 

Had a great weekend. On Saturday, I started working on a puzzle that I got as a Christmas present from one of my coworkers and went to my hubby's banquet Saturday night and danced my bootie off. Sunday was a slow moving day (recupe day). Hubby was doing a side job and I stayed home, watched tv, made a sugar-free sweet potatoe pie and a stripper caserole (it's actually striped bass but I always call it stripper) and folded/put away the wash. I could've slept all day but felt like warming up the house by cooking some good grub.


----------



## debbie5

Overwhelmed. Too much to do. Yikes!


----------



## autumnghost

I know what's causing global warming. There are too many women having hot flashes all at once. Good grief! If I walked outside right now every bit of snow in the county would melt.


----------



## Spooky1

I actually got started on a prop last night while Roxy was off at rehearsals. Now that the holidays are over I need to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Preparing to go EVA. Putting on thermal protection layers. Locating control interface. 

I will be sooooo glad when all you have to do to go some place is just walk out the door and not suit up like an astronaut to survive the cold.


----------



## Death's Door

Bone Dancer said:


> I will be sooooo glad when all you have to do to go some place is just walk out the door and not suit up like an astronaut to survive the cold.


I hear ya BD. All I know is that on Groundhog's Day, that rodent better be wearing a bullitt-proof vest if he predicts 6 more weeks of winter - that's all I'm saying - I don't think anyone in that crowd wants to hear about more winter.


----------



## debbie5

I like the cold. It keeps my drunkie neighbor inside!


----------



## niblique71

It was -10 degrees at 7am this morning in NW NJ. I can't remember when it was that cold here. Funny that our dogs don't ever seem to mind (the bigger ones anyway). They have LIMITED time to do thier business when it's that cold. I'm tired of weaing layers INSIDE the house.


----------



## Evil Queen

debbie5 said:


> I like the cold. It keeps my drunkie neighbor inside!


Lucky you, our drunkie/druggie neighbors are outside no matter what the weather.


----------



## Goblin

Got the word back about my ultrasound today. The heart muscle is still weak and the leaky 
valve is still the same. In otherwords, no big change. Thank goodness


----------



## fick209

Well, it's been awhile since I've had the time to check out the unstructured thoughts of this awesome forum! Wow, this is waaaaay more entertaining than any book, movie or game that I own Seems that the weather has been a hot topic for the last week and I'm glad to see I'm not the only one freezing my butt off this winter. After spending an entire week at well below zero, I very much welcomed the 22 degrees this morning when I first stepped out to get the paper. Temps fell a bit during day, but it was still 13 degrees when I left work, that's 40 degrees warmer than we were a few night ago! Supposed to get into the 30's tomorrow so I don't care how much bookwork I have to get done tomorrow, I'm bringing a couple of my older clubs and a few tennis balls to work I will be golfing in the parking lot tomorrow! Stay warm everybody


----------



## debbie5

Walked into a multi-leader adult Girl Scout meeting tonight (the first one I have ever been on) and one of the few women who I know there sees me as I walk in & says, "Debbie? OOhhh booyyyy...(eye roll)." Oh- thanks for setting me up to be perceived as an ahole by everyone. What a b*tch! Why does she not like me? Cuz I don't put up with her gossipping and meanness? Cuz I don't drink? Cuz she thinks I turned one of her friends hubby's in for beating up his 12 year old son? Thenn don't like me, but keep it polite fer crine out loud! 
OMGggggg....Drama. Drama is why I hide in my house, away from people, and try to keep it light in face to face convos.

After the meeting, another woman came up to me & asked how she knew me as I looked familiar. I told her I went to school with her brother. She then said, "OH! Then you are waaaaayyyyy older than ME". (sigh) She looks to be about 10 years older than ME! But did I SAY that.. Nope. This is why I live in a cave. Cuz people are nuts.

Okay-taking Gracie age 6 to the endocrinologist tomorrow to See If She Has Cancer And If So Where. Sounds like a fun appointment! Pray for both of us. This is gonna be a doozie.


----------



## fick209

Debbie, first I congratulate you on being a Girl Scout leader, that's fantastic!!! Don't worry too much about those other women, they sound a tad insecure to be flopping around comments like that. Second, every single prayer I have is for you and Gracie right now. I have zero stress compared to what you are going through. Good luck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

You and Gracie will definitely remain in my prayers.((((Deb & Gracie))))


----------



## GothicCandle

Stupid people like that don't know what real life is so they have to make up drama. 
Hoping for the best with Gracie


----------



## Goblin

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Gracie, Debbie.


----------



## GothicCandle

I think i have found the inspiration for my first new 2011 prop! Well at least the first half of the song.


----------



## debbie5

Thanks, people. Well, I'm not shy about asking questions and am a "pip", so I'm hoping her comment was in a "this chick may change things up" way. The 1st chick is a notorious gossipy backbiter, the second I think just opened her mouth without thinking. God knows *I* do that enough to recognise it. LOL. So, Grace and I are eating a good breakfast as we speak. I have no clue if doc is gonna order bloodwork or what today, so I'm sneaking her favorite luvvie bear into my purse to bring with me. I only got 5 hours sleep..I hope Mr. Caffiene does his thing and makes nice with my brain today. Thanks for the prayers, people. I'm off to drive in the hideous traffic of Albany!!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Enjoy the drive in Albany. Could be worse. You could be driving through Chicago or Atlanta. Remember the bear is helpful, but the promise of icecream sundays is even better. Drive safe and get back home and get some sleep. 

Random thought of the moment. Why when there is a police officer with a car pulled over in the left lane of the highway, does traffic slow to a snails pace over the entire 5 lane highway? I hate traffic.


----------



## Hauntiholik

My thoughts are with you and your daughter, Debbie. Good vibes are on their way!


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 25th is....
* A Room of One's Own Day
* Opposite Day
* Observe The Weather Day
* Better Business Communication Day 
* National Irish Coffee Day


----------



## Spooky1

My thoughts are with you and Gracie too, Debbie. Hope all is good and right.


----------



## Dark Star

Hope all goes well Debbie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A few Quotes for the Day a friend sent me:

If a turtle doesn't have a shell, is he homeless or naked?

If the police arrest a mime, do they tell him he has the right to remain silent?

Why do they put Braille on the drive-through bank machines?

If one synchronized swimmer drowns, do the rest drown too?

If you ate both pasta and antipasto, would you still be hungry?

If you try to fail, and succeed, which have you done?

Whose idea was it for the word 'lisp' to have an 's' in it?

Why are hemorrhoids called "hemorrhoids" instead of "a$$teroids"?


----------



## scareme

Catching up on four days of posts. Per the foot discussion, your foot is the same length as your ulna. Place your foot on your forearm between the bend in your elbow and your wrist. It should be an exact fit. Come on, you can get your foot up there.
debbie, prayers are with you. Waiting to hear what the doc finds out. If they do the tests today, you might not find out for a couple of days yet. Fingers crossed for good news.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Why do they put Braille on the drive-through bank machines?


I always wondered about that. Although some people claim it is cheaper to manufacture the same buttons for the walk up ATMs as the drive up ATMs the reason has nothing to do with saving money and it has everything to do with not thinking the whole thing through.

[useless trivia] 
Drive-up ATM buttons are marked with braille because federal regulations require it. To be specific, section 4.34.4 of the ADA Accessibility Guidelines for Buildings and Facilities (Appendix to Part 1191, 36 CFR Chapter XI, issued pursuant to the Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990) says, "Instructions and all information for use [of an automated teller machine] shall be made accessible to and independently usable by persons with vision impairments." Drive-up ATMs, unlike the walk-up variety, don't need to be wheelchair accessible, but the rules make no exception regarding accessibility by the blind.

The American Bankers Association asked that drive-up machines be exempt from the visually-impaired requirement, arguing that a blind person using a drive-up ATM would have to be a passenger and that the driver of the vehicle could help with the transaction.

ATM manufacturers say a fair number of blind people do take cabs to drive-up ATMs, and nobody wants to ask a total stranger to help with a financial transaction. 
[/useless trivia]


----------



## Death's Door

Good luck Debbie and your youngun'. I'm praying for you guys!!!


----------



## debbie5

Waited 20 minutes in doc's office, then an hour and 30 minutes in exam room. Can you hear me typing a note to the hospital? I just wish someone had told us doc was THAT late, and offered to have us go for a walk, eat lunch, etc. Keeping a hungry 6 year old occupied for almost 2 hours had me call on all of my super mom tricks. Grace & I are TIRED. She had her first blood draw...she freaked out, cried & then was brave. No drama.It went fast. Results in a week or so. Thanks for the thoughts & prayers all. I think I popped out a few more grey hairs.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Should I be worried that I found a pair of handcuffs in the bushes in front of my house?
Really. I'm not kidding. These aren't mine.


----------



## morbidmike

Haunti please mail them back to me ....I'm not kidding either it's all in my plot to steal BELFRY!!!!!!!!!!


Thanx Mike......


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hotel & air booked for Transworld!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Hauntiholik said:


> Should I be worried that I found a pair of handcuffs in the bushes in front of my house?
> Really. I'm not kidding. These aren't mine.


Wow....
Someones got some explaining to do.......
Post a pic and post it on the community mailbox and see who answers it.


----------



## Spooky1

Haunti, can I borrow those hand cuffs. I seem to have misplaced mine. :googly:


----------



## morbidmike

where are all the old faces around here?????


----------



## Evil Queen

Here are a couple...


----------



## fick209

That's awesome EQ!!!

I used to love winter, must be getting old cause now I HATE it!


----------



## Ghostess

I'm sick. AND cold. I hate this time of year!

Happy New Year y'all... I hope I will be around here more in 2011. I really miss everyone!


----------



## debbie5

Ghostess...get thee to a bathtub! Soak..read...it's all good.

I hope all you sick peeps get better soon!


----------



## GothicCandle

:googly: I wonder what kind of strange look I'm gonna get from my neighbor(who's a carpenter) tomorrow when I ask "Will you help me make a giant, hollow fish" :jol:


----------



## morbidmike

has no work today but I'm going to the shop for free coffee .....if its free its for me!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Whoever invented Static Guard should get some big award!


----------



## Spooky1

Woke up to about an inch and a half of snow and sleet. We haven't had more than 2 inches of snow from a storm yet this Winter. They're calling for 4-8 or 6-10 inches of snow this afternoon/evening (depending on the source of the forecast). I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The parking lot here is slickery (to quote someone here at the office). The guy with the plow missed his opportunity to clear the lot before folks started showing up for work.


----------



## autumnghost

Hauntiholik said:


> Should I be worried that I found a pair of handcuffs in the bushes in front of my house?
> Really. I'm not kidding. These aren't mine.


If they aren't fur lined I wouldn't keep them.


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> Should I be worried that I found a pair of handcuffs in the bushes in front of my house?
> Really. I'm not kidding. These aren't mine.


If you really found handcuffs in your bushes, I'd consider talking to the police. That's just a bit on the odd side.


----------



## PirateLady

Haven't been around much..but I have been lurking now and again...As fick said this is better than a good book... you guys are a hoot!!! I can always find a laugh here when I need one. enjoy the weather...I'm not but my fourlegged kids Rio and Mishka are having a blast.... Stay safe...


----------



## Spooky1

The Feds are shutting down at 3pm due to the snow storm that hasn't even started here yet. As go the Feds, as goes everything around here, so I get to go home at 3pm.  If the snow starts soon, the rush hour will be a mess with the plows stuck in the traffic.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> If you really found handcuffs in your bushes, I'd consider talking to the police. That's just a bit on the odd side.


I really did and I'm not going to bother. They could have been from someone halloween costume for all I know


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 26th is....
* National Peanut Brittle Day
* National Pistachio Day

* Spouse's Day - a day to appreciate your spouse, your better half. 

* Toad Hollow Day of Encouragement - Originally established as a day to connect with others through the heart, it stresses the importance of sharing a kind word with fellow man.

* Australia Day - a day that commemorates the arrival of the First Fleet at Sydney Cove in 1788


----------



## Spooky1

I'll make sure Roxy knows how much i appreciate her. 

There's nothing like like driving home from work in a sleet storm. Not fun. I just heard some thunder from the snow/sleet storm outside. Roxy is driving home in it right now.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> I'll make sure Roxy knows how much i appreciate her.


Somehow I knew you two would get all mushy over this


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ :kisskin:

Spooky1 is the finest man I know and I am deeply grateful that I've been blessed with the best husband in the world. Shoot, maybe the best in the entire universe. That could even be true


----------



## morbidmike

lord I was born a rambling man whoooooo hoo


----------



## Spooky1

I think Roxy is laying it on a little thick.  It is I who feels blessed to have Roxy in my life. I'm a lucky guy.


----------



## Evil Queen

Dang all that sweetness gave me a cavity.


----------



## debbie5

(strumming ukelele outside Roxy & Spooky1's window and singing): "Caaaaaaannnnn you feeeeeeellllll...the luuuuuuuvvvvvvvvvvv....to-niiiiggggggggggggghhhhhhhttttt?"


----------



## trishaanne

While I've never met Roxy or Spooky1, I dare to say that I have the best spouse in the universe..lol. However, you two may be a close 2nd place!

We're getting sleet and snow and crap with a weather forecast for more for the next 3 days. I hope we can pull off this make and take on Saturday. But, for right now, we're getting thunder snow. I LOVE thunder snow!!!


----------



## morbidmike

awwww GAWD make it stop my eyes are bleeding ahhhhhhhhhh is this haunt forum or is this some kind of chick flick????


----------



## debbie5

I know! They should be MISERABLE like the rest of us, dammit!

On another note: 

I haven't had sharp cheese on Ritz in years....nomnomnom.....


----------



## debbie5

I'm gonna try shopping at the Asian supermarket again. Last time I went, I got very overwhelmed trying to find stuff, cuz many of the products (most) have very little English words on them. When I asked for bento lunchboxes, the staff had no idea what I was talking about. They all seem to speak very little English Maybe the problem is that I'm asking for Japanese products, and the staff might be all Chinese? I dunno. I'm wondering if I should just print out pictures of what I need, or if that may be seen as insulting to them or make me look silly? Here is one thing I was looking for. By the packaging, I kinda know what it is, but at the store, I would have no idea what flavor it is. http://www.jlist.com/search/all/umeboshi

Some of the flavors are too weird to my palate to even try. I was also flabbergasted by 15 kinds of nori (seaweed), all unspecifically labelled ("NORI"). Anyone know how I can work this out? I don't know anyone who speaks Mandarin or any Chinese dialect.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> I'm gonna try shopping at the Asian supermarket again. Last time I went, I got very overwhelmed trying to find stuff, cuz many of the products (most) have very little English words on them. When I asked for bento lunchboxes, the staff had no idea what I was talking about. They all seem to speak very little English Maybe the problem is that I'm asking for Japanese products, and the staff might be all Chinese? I dunno. I'm wondering if I should just print out pictures of what I need, or if that may be seen as insulting to them or make me look silly? Here is one thing I was looking for. By the packaging, I kinda know what it is, but at the store, I would have no idea what flavor it is. http://www.jlist.com/search/all/umeboshi
> 
> Some of the flavors are too weird to my palate to even try. I was also flabbergasted by 15 kinds of nori (seaweed), all unspecifically labelled ("NORI"). Anyone know how I can work this out? I don't know anyone who speaks Mandarin or any Chinese dialect.


Take some pictures next time you go, maybe I can help you out. I'm not fluent in Japanese but I have studied it since I was about 18(a little over 5 years). Food packages aren't hard to figure out at all. That was one of the first lessons my Japanese teacher taught everyone, she gave us empty food packages and newspaper advertisements and we had to translate them, and this was only after about 3 lessons on reading the language.

About the seaweed: Nori is the word for edible seaweed in Japanese. Most of those 15 different packages are all the same, just different brands(like the same type of apple grown by different orchards) unless it is special and has something added like pepper, but flat sheet nori is used to wrap things(like sushi) so theres not much of a risk in buying any of them.

oddly, my favorite Asian market(the one which *don't* reek of dead fish or have creepy looking pig heads hanging around.) near me, most of it's employees are Mexican...


----------



## Spooky1

Ow, my aching back. We just got in from shoveling the 8 inches of heavy wet snow and sleet we got. I think it's time for an alcoholic beverage.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I think it's time for an alcoholic beverage.


If you're mixing, I'll take one


----------



## debbie5

Thanks, GC! It was exciting to go there the 1st time, yet overwhelming, especially since everything is piled 10 feet high! I will take my time, and try to find someone who speaks a bit more English..but I will also learn how to say "I am an idiot and need help" in Mandarin. I'm chatty with the lady who cooks our Chinese take out...maybe she can tell me phoenetically how to say it & then laugh at me.LOL. She's always nice to me..her son has a crush on my daughter!

I'm organizing a night out for old friends at another old friend's restaurant. It's an old, woody panelled, historic restaurant in the fine racing town of Saratoga Springs. My old friend Dale is one of only 61 master Chefs in America, and makes food to die for. I think I need to wait til March to go there, as I need to save up for the meal. I haven't been out to a real restaurant in decades...literally. I'm so excited!
http://sperrysrestaurant.com/Sperrys_About-Us.asp

Well, I did once go to a fancied up roadhouse a few years ago that had amazing food. But it was very weird to be served fine food in a diner/roadhouse.....


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Thanks, GC! It was exciting to go there the 1st time, yet overwhelming, especially since everything is piled 10 feet high! I will take my time, and try to find someone who speaks a bit more English..but I will also learn how to say "I am an idiot and need help" in Mandarin. I'm chatty with the lady who cooks our Chinese take out...maybe she can tell me phoenetically how to say it & then laugh at me.LOL. She's always nice to me..her son has a crush on my daughter!


Mandarin is really hard since there are 5 tones, most westerner have a really difficult time learning tonal languages. Including me, lol. Someone once taught me how to say "thank you" correctly and I still remember, in pinyin(mandarin writing in the roman alphabet) it's spelled Xiexie(with added intonation marks i don't know how to type). Japanese is so much easier, much easier pronounciation. I could learn to write Chinese(Japanese 'borrowed' it after all) but I don't think I could ever speak it. There are lots of how-to videos on youtube if you want to try and learn a few phrases though.

and if you learn to say "I need help" make sure you learn the right word: I don't know about Chinese but in Japanese "Tasukete" means "help!" as in "Help! my life is in danger!" which wouldn't be a very good thing to say when your just trying to find the right kind of rice flavoring. lol.


----------



## GothicCandle

*Yawn* Just finished editing about 4 hours worth of video from Halloween 2010, is it any wonder with that much to sort and edit I only just now did it? It's uploading to youtube now. 4 hours cut down to 10 minutes, I'd call that amazing, wouldn't you? :biggrineton:


----------



## morbidmike

make sure you link the site GC ...I'd like to see it


----------



## GothicCandle

morbid mike said:


> make sure you link the site GC ...I'd like to see it


http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25366


----------



## autumnghost

I think I've lost my ever-lovin' mind. 

Hubbie and I have decided to expand our front yard display all the way to the back yard and turn it into a full blown haunt. We have a gate at both ends of the back yard so it will be fairly easy to filter everyone in one side and out the other. 

We're talking about taking donations. October is domestic violence awareness month so we'll probably choose a local women's shelter or crisis nursery to donate to.

YIKES!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Kuddos autumnghost! Those sound like great organizations to donate to.


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 27th is....
* Thomas Crapper Day - a day to honor of the man who invented the toilet.

* Punch the Clock Day - a day for the punch clock/time clock at work. Do not punch your alarm clock if you need it to work later.

* Chocolate Cake Day - go eat cake!


----------



## Spooklights

We have no electricity because of the snow last night, which in our area means no heat, no lights, and no water. My Mom lives next door to me and is in the same fix. So here I am at work, with Mom as a guest. At least it's warm here, and the facilities work. We told some of the patients that she is a new secretary.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just got done clearing the end of the driveway. It's nice that the plow came through, but we don't enjoy dealing with the ridge of snow left behind.

Now I have to decide whether I want to go in to work for half a day or stay home and enjoy the gorgeous sunlight streaming through the windows while sipping hot cocoa spiked with Bailey's Irish Cream. Hmmmm, tough decision....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Took these pictures last night - we had to move furniture out of our family room in preparation for the new rug coming in. The potentially breakable items which live year-round on the entertainment center, side-by-side, CD towers, and bookcase are temporarily hanging out on the dining room table.

DSCF4036 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF4037 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF4039 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Haunted Spider

Well Roxy, if you are sipping the hot Chocolate with the baileys, then you shouldn't drive to work. Just stay home haha. If you haven't made it yet, just make a cup and your mind should be made up as to what you will do for the rest of the day. 

I like all the gargoyles. Where did you get them?


----------



## debbie5

Hey, autumnghost. You could try what I did: I contacted our national charity & asked them to send me a letter, authorizing that we were an official donation site, which they did. I then took the letter & a small photo album to my local sign shop, and told them about my haunt & how I needed a professional sign announcing we were taking donations...kinda like a political sign, but sturdy & a bit bigger. I got a free (pretty big) plastic sign for free...they put my charity's logo on it with OFFICIAL DONATION SITE, OCTOBER 31st and some pumpkins on it...at bottom is "SIGN DONATED BY COLORPRO SIGNS". We use it every year we run as a charity haunt. I have the charity's authorization letter at my haunt, and the day after Ween I usually post a big sign on my tree as to how much we raised & a "thank you". Sounds like fun! get mache-ing! LOL.


----------



## debbie5

Roxy- WTH is the gremlinish, furry thing!!??


----------



## debbie5

HOW TO BE ON THE TELEPHONE FOR HALF AN HOUR:

Call your health insurance carrier and ask why your monthly premium is not the correct amount but is being billed to you as $65.20 instead. It's fun trying to get them to find the "cents" error...I'm still on the phone...maybe it will be more than 1/2 an hour. Funfunfun.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spiderclimber said:


> I like all the gargoyles. Where did you get them?


All over We have close to three dozen that we've picked up over the years from a variety of places, but a good place to start is Amazon.com



debbie5 said:


> Roxy- WTH is the gremlinish, furry thing!!??


You mean these guys?

DSCF4041 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF4042 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

They're puppets we got from The Midsummer Night's Dream. We first saw them at the local RenFaire, which is where Spooky1 bought the gryphon (the smaller of the two). The bigger one is a Jhari's Cat I custom-ordered from their web site.

Here are a couple short videos of the head movement on the cat. You can also get the head to go side to side, but that's difficult to do when you're holding the camera while working the mechanism. Click on links.

DSCF4045 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF4044 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1

This is the website for the puppets.

http://www.fantasypuppet.com/index.htm


----------



## debbie5

Those puppets are cool and creepy at the same time. perfect!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

its a nice day out today! i'm between mache' coats for my dragon's head, i've gone as far as i can with it. as soon as i get far enough in the process, i'll post a thread on it. i'm happy with the outcome so far. i'm not sure if now would be a good time to break out the great stuff or if i should use the calk like i did with the other projects ive done.


----------



## autumnghost

Off to class in a little while. On the plan for tonight - falling properly and kicking from the ground. Not my favorite. Sigh - I much prefer eye gouges and choke holds. Call me weird.


----------



## debbie5

"Help me! I've fallen and need to kick you in the groin!"


----------



## morbidmike

has misplaced his motivation again DAG NABBIT!!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

morbid mike said:


> has misplaced his motivation again DAG NABBIT!!!!


I found it, I think perhaps mine had been stolen before so I'm not giving it back!!!! One can never have too much Halloween motivation and inspiration!


----------



## morbidmike

the motivation is now my gift to you I will steal my wifes LOL


----------



## Dark Angel 27

The latest in my life is that I'm beginning the process of attempting to get into college. I've got the transcrips from highschool, and i've submitted the application for grants and have been approved. now i need to figure out what to do next, this is most exciting for me!


----------



## debbie5

Congrats, DA!!


----------



## Spooky1

Good luck, DA!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You go, girl!


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## Dark Angel 27

thanks guys! I'm still not sure how much i can get, but my sister said that the people in charge are a lot nicer to people who are out of work. i forgot what the estimated grant amount is, but i know that if i get it, it'll be enough to pay for everything i need!


----------



## debbie5

Good morning, creatures!


----------



## autumnghost

debbie5 said:


> "Help me! I've fallen and need to kick you in the groin!"


Pretty much. Hubbie and I have a wonderful marriage. He gets to attack me and I get to beat the snot out of him - both with a roomful of witnesses. Ahhhh - love.


----------



## debbie5

You should start a program for teens, with a bit of modification:
"NO! I don't want to have a baby at 14! I don't care if you're cute! Go away! (kick)"


----------



## Spooky1

A little more light snow falling here. Roxy got to work and has no power there, so she may not make an appearance here this morning. We count our blessings that we weren't caught up in any of the horrendous traffic jams in the area with Wednesday's storm. I know folks who took 4-5 hours to get home from work, and there were stories of people being stuck on the road all night, and people abandoning their cars in the middle of the road. Ah, the joys of the Washington, DC area in Winter.


----------



## Spooklights

It's snowing pretty heavily here, but it's not laying on anything. We lost our power Wednesday night, and BGE didn't expect we'd have it back until Saturday. They managed to have it fixed by last night though, so we were happy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No power at work = short day We stayed long enough for the mail to be delivered and FedEx to drop off a package, then it was off for the rest of the day. BGE showed up with three trucks right as we were leaving, so I'm guessing the office should have power back sometime tonight.

January 28 is:

Fun at Work Day - not so much when you have no power, although some of my co-workers did use the time to taste-test a variety of beers.

National Kazoo Day


----------



## debbie5

$33 to buy craft materials for Girl Scouts. We better sell a LOT of cookies. My wallet is getting thin & needs reimbursing...sheesh.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'd help you out Debbie but I've bought 6 boxes already.


----------



## morbidmike

saw the RITE tonight great flick!!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

@ 8pm...struggling to stay awake as "it's too early to go to bed"..now WIDE AWAKE at 11 pm. WHY!!??


----------



## debbie5

I swear, I couldn't make this stuff up if I tried:

At craft store, looking for stuff on my list....after 1/2 an hour I still can't find some things I need. I'm limping as my knee is killing me & I'm running out of time to find stuff (I need to get back to pickup kids from school). I look for salesperson & no one is around, so I find a guy in floral department.He says he only works floral & has no idea where stuff is, but will find someone to help me. He finds & introduces me to a saleswoman who shows me where last item is. I then realize I need one more thing...the same saleslady is now about 20 feet from me..I'm trying to save my steps/knee so I say "Michelle?"..no answer..."Michelle?....Michelle?"....so I walk over to her, figuring maybe she is hard of hearing (she's about 55 years old). I say, "I'm sorry Michelle, but could you help me find one more thing please?" She says:
"Oh yeah... I heard you calling out, but my name's not Michelle. I'm Deb. Michelle works in the front of the store."

OMG.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> I swear, I couldn't make this stuff up if I tried:
> 
> ...so I walk over to her, figuring maybe she is hard of hearing (she's about 55 years old).
> OMG.


Someone is going to get some butt kicking here on the site if she thinks 55 is old and your hearing goes by then. Listen you young whipper snapper, I'm coming over there to open up a can of whoop ass on you, after I put on my glasses, put in my teeth, get the walker out of the closet, and go to the bathroom one more time. Just as soon as I take my nap. 

Sorry to hear about everyone's bad weather. It was 76 here today. But we are having a problem with grass fires because everything is so dry here. Six reported yesterday alone. We are suppose to get some ice or snow on Tue. so that should help. It's always something.


----------



## debbie5

What did you say, scareme? I can't hear you cuz I'm over 40 and old & deef....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have better hearing than two of my younger co-workers, my husband, my brother-in-law and his wife, and probably most of the rest of the world that think televisions and stereos have to be played really LOUD!:googly:

I feel like this bear sometimes:


----------



## GothicCandle

I love that video Roxy!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's from one of my favorite cartoons ever.

Two shows to play for this weekend, and then a lovely two weeks before any rehearsals other than church choir. Maybe I'll use the time to help Spooky1 sort through our Halloween pictures so we can get a video done before the February HF DVD due date.


----------



## GothicCandle

My mom fell asleep for about ten minutes and was awakened by the telephone ringing.
Mom: Did I miss church!?(thinking she had slept until it was the 30th.)


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> Maybe I'll use the time to help Spooky1 sort through our Halloween pictures so we can get a video done before the February HF DVD due date.


I've never had photos to submit cause I'm usually so busy I don't get any pictures taken on Halloween night. This last year my brother-in-law came down with a really nice camera, so I thought I'd finally have some nice pictures to turn in. I was so disappointed when I saw the pictures. They were all of people! What, did he think people were more interesting than my props?  When I asked him to take pictures, he thought I meant of my guests(none of whom wore costumes) and the tot's. I guess I should explain to civilians I want pictures of props I spent the year making. That was my fault. But I've got some nice pictures of my sisters.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just photoshop some costumes onto your sisters, Scareme. It will be almost like the real thing


----------



## scareme

Yeah, cause you know how good I am at those kind of things. lol


----------



## GothicCandle

what's up with youtube repeating the first 5 seconds on each video twice before continuing with the rest of the video?


----------



## debbie5

Anyone know what movie this is from? I love the jokes in it...


----------



## scareme

It's called "A Prairie Home Companion". Based on a radio program from Garrison Keillor that's run for 37 yrs.


----------



## debbie5

There was a "Prairie..." MOVIE!?? I knew about the radio show (listened to it last night). Wow. Thanks!
I heard some great medley on the "Prairie..." show last night by a guy named Pat Donohue..it was a rockabilly tribute to songs about cars. Any idea how I get that song? It's not posted on youtube, but then again, maybe I searched wrong or sumptin...


----------



## Hauntiholik

In honor of National Inane Answering Message Day,
how about this gem....


----------



## autumnghost

1/2" to 3/4" of ice covered with 8-12" of snow. Oh goody. The next couple of days are going to get really interesting.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Eye trauma sucks. Just sayin :zombie:


----------



## morbidmike

Yawn !!!!!! where am I ??????


----------



## Spooky1

We're finally getting around to watching "Creature from the Black Lagoon" which we recorded back in October.


----------



## debbie5

What happened to your eye!!??


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> What happened to your eye!!??


restroom door + sharp metal coat hook + eye socket = bloody, bruised owie


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 31st is....
* Inspire Your Heart with Art Day - Look at some art. How does it make you feel? Does make you feel emotional? Possibly romantic? 

* Backward Day - do everything backwards

* Bubble Wrap Appreciation Day - you know you can't resist. Go pop some bubble wrap and put a smile on your face.

* National Popcorn Day


----------



## Evil Queen

Bubble wrap day!!!

http://www.bubblewrapfun.com/assets/games/bubblePop.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> January 31st is....
> * Backward Day - do everything backwards


?siht ekiL

!od ot drah si sdarwkcab gnipyT


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hope your eye gets better haunti!

Roxy, how long did it take you to figure that out?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> hope your eye gets better haunti!
> 
> Roxy, how long did it take you to figure that out?


A few seconds


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> A few seconds


then you are far more talented then i. i could never do that! :lolkin:


----------



## scareme

Sorry to hear about your eye Haunti. Hope it fells better soon. Glad I read the part about backwards before breakfast (I know, it's after 1100, I sleep late) I'll have a corndog for breakfast and pancakes for supper. Yum Yum


----------



## debbie5

I have never had a corndog in my life. (cries)


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks DA & scareme.
Bonedancer suggested a nice red eye patch with rhinestones.



debbie5 said:


> I have never had a corndog in my life. (cries)


Is that because you dislike them or you never had the opportunity to try one?


----------



## scareme

Haunti, if your eye is really gross, take a picture and copy it for Halloween. Take lemons and make lemonade.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Umm no. I'm ommetaphobic enough as it is. I don't want to look at it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of the scariest things I ever saw was the way my left eye looked after the first surgery I had for a detached retina some years ago. The surgeon trimmed the eyelashes down to virtually nothing, and the eye was all red and weird looking on top of being lashless. I wore sunglasses to work for a couple weeks until it began to look more normal.


----------



## debbie5

Maybe I have tried a corn dog? I dunno..I may have had a shared bite of one once. I know I have a recipe for them....hmm... 

I second the eye pic. Post it, woman. And then explain how you opened a door into your own eye. Not like I've never walked into a door frame, or closed my hair in the car's window....

I like the public bathrooms where the door swings inward and swings so close to the toilet that you have to back up and straddle the toilet just to open the damn door. Ew.


----------



## debbie5

Gee, I wonder if this e-mail is fake. Look at the grammar:

Hello,

When we carry out a routine check when the account, we have evidence to show that your account has been involved in the disputed transactions.

So we have to inform you visit our website(Fake phishing, link)fill out some information to facilitate our investigation.

If you can not tie in with our soon we will have to temporarily lock your account.

Sincerely,
Blizzard, Inc.
Copyright 2004-2011 Blizzard, Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## Spooklights

They're not even trying, are they? Even the scammers are getting lazy.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> ...... And then explain how you opened a door into your own eye. Not like I've never walked into a door frame, or closed my hair in the car's window....


I opened the door inward to leave and was startled by someone standing there. The hook was up high where it wouldn't have bothered other people but I'm tall so it hit true. The hook also had a sharp end on it rather than a rubber bumper.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We got an email recently stating we had $800,000 (or was it $800,000,000?) sitting in an account just waiting for us to provide all our personal identifying information in order to send it to us. They stressed how urgent it was for us to move on it because some auditing group was likely to find out and they had already tried to contact us by phone. Sounds like our answering machine did its job

I would like to think that no one would fall for such a scam, but I suspect there are folks who do.

BTW, if anyone calls your workplace asking for the serial number on your printers or wants to know what models they are so they can send you updated manuals, tell them to take you off their calling list and hang up. That's also a scam.


Haunti, that sounds like a total OOOWIE!


----------



## Hauntiholik

LOL! I got a phishing scam today too.

Dear Friend,

My name is Miss. Beatrice Akau, single and 22 years of age, a part time
student of Fashion and designs. I am looking for a reliable and
trusted person who will be able to receive my inheritance ( 73 kgs
gold dust and US$8.5 Million ) and help me sell it to trusted buyer,
as I intend to use the money for investments in your country.The gold dust was inherited from my father before he died last year.

I want to find someone who will be honest, trusted and principled to
manage proceeds from the sales of the gold properly. I am looking for
a caring, wise and optimistic person with a good sense of
understanding and love.

I will be happy if you can be of assistance, to either get me a
trusted buyer or you can come and pick the gold from here and relocate
with me to sell it in your country and carryout the investment at once
after Assay report confirmation of purity and carats in a reputable
refinery in your country.

I am ready to issue you a letter of appointment as my manager to the
investments which will be established from the money realized from the
sales of the gold dust after smelting into bars. The gold at the
moment is at a safe house ready to move as soon as you confirm your
ability to help me with the requirements to do the shipment to you.

Upon your response, I will give you the safe house's details for you
to contact them and find out from the company the requirement for the
release of the gold and the shipment to your door step.

Looking forward to hearing from you soonest.

Warm wishes,

Miss. Beatrice Akau
Accra-Ghana.

NB: Please provide me with your direct mobile number and you can call
me on +*** *********, that is the hostel number where I live. If you
call, ask of Beatrice in room ***


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry about your eye Haunti. Your description of what happened is freakin me out. I can't even stand that little rhyme about "cross my heart, hope to die, stick a..."


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry to hear about your eye, Haunti. Hope it heals up quickly, and it doesn't have any affect on your vision. 

P.S. - Say warm, I saw on the weather channel that Denver is due to have a high of -1 tomorrow. bbrrrrrr


----------



## Spooky1

New carpeting was installed this morning and my spaghetti and meatballs is cooking on the stove. Now to do some laundry.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> New carpeting was installed this morning and my spaghetti and meatballs is cooking on the stove. Now to do some laundry.


Someone is being domestic:kisskin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, today must be Spam Day, because we just got this:

"my name is Andy Wang, i need your urgent assistance in a deal worth $22.7million Usd which i can not handle alone. Please get back to me for further details if you believe you are interested in assisting me."

He gave his email address, but I left that out in case someone really, really believed he was telling the truth and tried to contact him

Hmmm, maybe I should put him in touch with Miss Beatrice Akau who is single and 22.


----------



## debbie5

Oh, Haunti..that is just so ouchie!! Best wishes for happy eyeball soon. 

And on another note, in previous line, I accidently typed Haunti's name as "Hauntunit", which is also appropriate....


----------



## debbie5

Seriously thinking of selling everything Halloween that I own, and starting fresh. But then again, I'm in the mood to shave off all of my hair, cuz I'm sick of THAT, too...


----------



## Hauntiholik

Evil Queen said:


> Sorry about your eye Haunti. Your description of what happened is freakin me out. I can't even stand that little rhyme about "cross my heart, hope to die, stick a..."


lalalalalalalalalalalala. I can't hear you. LALALALALALA! I'm not listening.



Spooky1 said:


> P.S. - Say warm, I saw on the weather channel that Denver is due to have a high of -1 tomorrow. bbrrrrrr


Locally they were saying tomorrow's high will be -3. What's a degree here or there 



debbie5 said:


> Seriously thinking of selling everything Halloween that I own, and starting fresh. But then again, I'm in the mood to shave off all of my hair, cuz I'm sick of THAT, too...


Take some time to think on it. After a few days, if you still want to sell stuff then do it.

LMAO Roxy!!! Wang? Really? Makes me think of Austin Powers. Andy gets around.


> MR.ANDY WANG.
> MEVAS BANK
> QUEEN`S ROAD
> CENTRAL BRANCH,
> HONG KONG.
> 
> Good Day,
> 
> Please kindly accept my apology for sending you this email without your consent. I believe you are a highly respected personality, considering the fact that I sourced your email from the peoples search database on the web during my discrete search for a foreign partner whom can assist me in taking this business to it success.Though, I do not know to what extent you are familiar with events. I have a proposal for you.This however is not mandatory nor will I in any manner compel you to honor against your will, but I hope you will read on and consider the value I offer.
> 
> My name is Mr.Andy Wang,I am the Head of Operations in Mevas Bank, Hong Kong. I have a business proposal in the tune of $22,700,000.00 to be transferred to an offshore account with your assistance if willing.After the successful transfer, we shall share inratio of 40% for you and 60% for me. Should you be interested, please respond to my letter immediately,so we can commence all arrangements and I will give you more information on the project and how we would handle it.
> 
> You can contact me on my private email:
> (******************)
> and send me the following information
> for documentation purpose:
> 
> (1)Full name:
> (2)Private phone number:
> (3)Current residential address:
> (4)Occupation:
> (5)Age and Sex:
> 
> I look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Mr Andy Wang.


I left work early. Probably a good thing since I witnessed a minivan plowing into the back of a honda sedan. Uhhh, application of pressure to the breaks would have been appropriate on that one. Get off your phone! A$$!


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Secrets of a Long Marriage

(A hilarious look at a successful Italian marriage)

At St. Mark's Catholic Church in Weymouth, Massachusetts, USA, they hold weekly husband's marriage seminars. These are always well attended.

At the session last week, the priest asked Cristiano, who said he was approaching his 50th wedding anniversary, to take a few minutes and share some insight into how he had managed to stay married to the same woman all those years.

Cristiano announced to the assembled husbands, "Wella, I'va tried to treata her nicea, spenda da money on her, but besta of all is, I tooka her to Italy for the 25th anniversary."

The priest responded, "Cristiano, you are an amazing inspiration to all the husbands here. Please tell us what you are planning for your wife for your 50th anniversary?"

Cristiano proudly replied, "I'ma gonna go picka her up."


----------



## Hauntiholik

w00t! School is closed. Snow day tomorrow.


----------



## GothicCandle

Along the same kind of line as those phishing scams...

Years and years ago a funeral home called our house incessantly, day after day advertising their "buy one get one free" and "Buy now, get a discount for when the time comes" and My mom told them to stop calling, but they never listened. So! My mom began calling them, and got all our family and friends to call too, 3-5 times a day like they had been doing to us.
"Yes, hi! I was wondering how much the bunkbeds are?"
"huh?"
"The bunkbeds you have for sale." 
"We don't sell bunkbeds."
"Well this is the number I was given."
"This is a funeral home."
"are you sure? I'm sure this is the right number for those bunkbeds."

+ 2 weeks later 
"How much are your bunkbeds?"
"Please stop calling us."
"Then you stop calling me!" and they did.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am so happy I mentioned Spooky1's fantabulous spaghetti sauce here recently, because it inspired him to cook up a large batch while waiting for the new carpeting to be installed today. It's sooooooo GOOD!:jol:


----------



## debbie5

And he still won't give me the recipe.(cries again)


----------



## Spooky1

Deb, I need to write it up as I made it today. I'll send it to you soon.


----------



## goneferal

*G-Ross*

Yep, its my B-log, but it came up again at work today.

http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2011/01/cat-vs-dog-debate.html


----------



## debbie5

goneferal..I just read your first page and think its cool...

Dog's thoughts: "Dry dog food is crap. Silent&StillDaddy tastes different every day!"


----------



## debbie5

Holy Shiite..I just ran to the store..the roads are so bad & kids are in school. Yikes!


----------



## autumnghost

The streets are already glazed with ice. Government offices, businesses and malls are all closed and we're under a blizzard warning. I've never been under a blizzard warning in my entire forty-mumble-mumble years. We're supposed to get upwards of 18" of snow on top of the ice. 

It's going to be an interesting couple of days. Think I'll go to the basement, work on Halloween stuff and not come out until everything melts.


----------



## Bone Dancer

When they start measuring ice and then with snow on top of it, do yourself a big fat favor and stay home and off the roads. From the looks of the radar I will miss the most of the storm. Get yourself ready for loss of power too. Ice storms are a major pain.


----------



## Spooky1

We had a little ice this morning, just enough to make the sidewalks and driveway slick. We're right on the edge (temperature wise) for the storm that will pass through tonight. So we may get ice, depending on the the temp. One forecast has a low of 30, while another has the low at 33, so I guess we'll see when we get up in the morning. Tomorrow it will change to rain with a high in the upper 40s, so it should clear up quickly, if we do get ice. I have a coworker who didn't get his power back from Wednesdays storm here until Sunday.

Good luck to everyone in the path of this storm.


----------



## debbie5

Our school system is run by idiots. They just announced schools will be closing 1/2 an hour early. WHY!!!!?? Will that 30 minutes make such a huge difference?? The streets around the school aren't even plowed right from the last storm, and only 1 car can pass. I may just go pick the both of them up an hour or more early...this is nuts.

I just realized hubby has the generator in the garage, but the car has it blocked in. If we get 2 feet of snow and lose power, I sure hope he can dig a path to get the car out, and then dig a path to get the generator to the house (our garage is not connected to the house).Did I mention that it's snowing like crazy and BITTER cold out there?? I'm stressed. I need a nap.


----------



## RoxyBlue

February is:

American Heart Month 
An Affair to Remember Month - ah, Cary Grant and Deborah Kerr
Black History Month 
Canned Food Month 
Creative Romance Month 
Great American Pie Month 
National Cherry Month - I wonder if chocolate covered cherries count?
National Children’s Dental Health Month 
National Grapefruit Month 
National Weddings Month - who plans a February wedding other than my older sister years ago?


----------



## Revenant

Roxy -- you forgot Women in Horror month. Shame on you.

The sleet has begun. St Louis and outlying areas are now under a blizzard warning. I don't remember ever hearing the words "blizzard warning" here. So not only are the ancient elm trees around here gonna have tons of snow and ice on them, they'll have gale force winds to sweeten the deal. We are SOOO gonna lose power.

Bliz-mutha-f---in'-zard. This ain't Buffulo fer freaks sake. WTF? I wonder how much Beam I got left...


----------



## RoxyBlue

In case you run out, Rev


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's soooooo cold out! Like instant snot freezing and frostbite kinda cold.


----------



## debbie5

Kids home early- check.
Supplies in case we lose power- check.
Steak burrito in my mouth- check.


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 1st is....
* G.I. Joe Day
* Give Kids a Smile Day
* Hula in The Coola Day
* National Freedom Day
* African American Coaches Day
* Robinson Crusoe Day
* Spunky Old Broads Day - hey, I know some of them right here on the forum!
* National Baked Alaska Day

In addition to Roxy's list, I'll add "International Twit Award Month". Honestly I think that could qualify for every month.


----------



## Spooky1

Creative Romance Month? I may have to think about this one:kissvil::winkvil::biggrinvil:

Great American Pie Month


----------



## debbie5

"Hula in The Coola Day"

Is this some slang that I, as an unfashionable old person, have no idea what it means?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was thinking the same thing, Deb

A tribute to the spunkiest of old broads, Betty White:


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> "Hula in The Coola Day"
> 
> Is this some slang that I, as an unfashionable old person, have no idea what it means?


Hula in the Coola Day was created because, basically, people in the northern states were getting sick and tired of the crappy cold weather during the winter, and by February, they were ready for some HEAT already! So they decided to buy some hula skirts, toss their coats, mittens, pants, and scarves into a closet for the day, and go outside and do the hula like idiots who are trying to catch pneumonia. They thought that, if they tried hard enough, they could simply forget about the cold weather and trick themselves into thinking it was the nice, hot summer. (Apparently, accomplishing this means having to go outside in nothing but a grass skirt and some coconut shells and dancing.)


----------



## Revenant

wtf


----------



## Death's Door

Hello Kids!

Crazy day today driving to work. We didn't get the snow but we did get the slick road conditions. Our steps and sidewalk were icy - I had to hold on the rail to get down the steps. 

P.S. Haunti - You got a tough job keeping an "eye" on these Hauntforum members so take care of your peepers!


----------



## autumnghost

I think I'm afraid. There's a strip mall across the street from my house. I can see it from my office window. The only thing open is the bar. Who's at the bar at 2:20 p.m. on a day like this you may ask?

Well, that would be um, 6, count'em 6 4wd trucks with snow plows on the front. There's gonna be some interesting patterns in the parking lots. lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

School is closed tomorrow too due to the extreme cold. WTH? Cold builds character.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> February is:
> 
> National Cherry Month - I wonder if chocolate covered cherries count?


My Mom would bake a cherry pie, and make sugar cookies in the shape of little axes (we had a cookie cutter in the shape of an ax, how weird was that?)in honor of Washington's birthday on Feb. 22. We didn't do anything for Lincoln's birthday on the 12th. Did anyone else celebrate the president's birthdays?


----------



## goneferal

*I must have it bad*

I saw
View attachment 1920

and thought is said "Haunt Look"


----------



## goneferal

*Much Better*

This avatar seems to be just right for me.


----------



## debbie5

goneferal- I watched that show on the PBS website. That's so scary. I never knew coroners were elected & served WITHOUT any medical training! That's so 1820! Sheesh. And yes, my dog would eat me in a heartbeat. I think I would taste like bacon. Or chocolate. Or maybe my taste would change from day to day as I marinated...?? Were you on the PBS show or was that just your facility?


----------



## scareme

goneferal, I liked your last avatar too.

I brought my two button quail in cause it's so cold outside. One is doing his courting cooing right now, and I love to listen to it. It's to bad both the quails are male. lol


----------



## goneferal

*@ Debbie*

No, I work in Idaho, at a very good office with two board certified pathologists, great field investigators (that's what I do). We are a solid office that handles cases professionally. Ugh, don't get me going. Who wants to spend more taxes for something they never want to think about. Thanks for watching the show though. It is a very important job that gets overlooked every time.


----------



## goneferal

*@ scareme*

Thanks!


----------



## debbie5

BREAKING NEWS! RODENT DOPING SCANDAL! At :19, you can hear a handler saying, "Give him another tranq"...CALL PETA! CALL OBAMA! CALL GOD!





Wasn't Phil BIGGER? This guy seems half the size of previous "Phils"...


----------



## autumnghost

Poor Phil. He does look a little toasted.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Groundhog's Day! 

I'm glad that rodent came to his senses about predicting an early spring. I guess sending my famous Groundhog Potpie recipe to his email address made him think this over real careful before making his prediction! :devil:

I hope you guys are ok with the ice and snow that came across the region yesterday into today. In southern NJ, we got lucky because we only received light freezing rain and turned to rain early thus no slick roads in my neck of the woods.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing but rain here and very slushy sidewalks where they weren't shoveled after the snow fell. Fortunately I own a pair of Neos Stabilicers that let you walk on ice without unpleasant consequences.


----------



## Haunted Spider

The rain turned to ice here. from 42 degrees this morning to 20 in about 4 hours. Everything is going to be slick. I brought my yaktrax with me today. Same as the ice stabilicers.


----------



## Spooky1

I hope the giant rat's prediction of an early Spring comes true. I'm tired of Winter and the cold. At least the days have begun to be noticeably longer. I'm actually seeing a hint of light in the sky when I leave work a night.


----------



## debbie5

Our (male) meterologist predicted 15- 24 inches today. We got three. Typical... men exaggerating how many inches you will see...


----------



## Hauntiholik

It was colder than a witches ya know this morning. It took a bit but my truck started in the -14 degrees (don't know what the wind chill was) so I had to go to work.


----------



## debbie5

Actually, it was about 6 inches. I misjudged. Typical female.


----------



## morbidmike

smart move basing the weather predictions on a damn WOODCHUCK!!!!!! we got 15 in of snow YEE HAW!!!!!! and the neighbor blew snow in my drive again right after I finished clearing my drive ...but fear not he GOT IT BACK plus some dumbA$$


----------



## RoxyBlue

The girls are talking about shopping in the kitchen and the guys are talking about sports in the lobby. Both are right outside my office and I'm sitting here wishing for SILENCE!


----------



## debbie5

morbid mike said:


> smart move basing the weather predictions on a damn WOODCHUCK!!!!!! we got 15 in of snow YEE HAW!!!!!! and the neighbor blew snow in my drive again right after I finished clearing my drive ...but fear not he GOT IT BACK plus some dumbA$$


That takes a lot of nerve, to blow it in your driveway. What a doofus.


----------



## Death's Door

morbid mike said:


> smart move basing the weather predictions on a damn WOODCHUCK!!!!!! we got 15 in of snow YEE HAW!!!!!! and the neighbor blew snow in my drive again right after I finished clearing my drive ...but fear not he GOT IT BACK plus some dumbA$$


When the neighbor comes outside, you should be hiding and hit him with an icy snowball!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Hubby shared his cold with me again. If this keeps up, he will have to move out. 

I have to get my butt in gear and start working on the Valentine Pokeno party that I will be hosting in a week and a half. I putting together a hostess gift of various homemade chocolate confections (chocolate covered pretzels, almond bark, and truffles). I think tonight I will make the chocolate almond bark with dark and white chocolate, dried cranberries and almonds. I might make the chocolate covered pretzels also.


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> The girls are talking about shopping in the kitchen and the guys are talking about sports in the lobby. Both are right outside my office and I'm sitting here wishing for SILENCE!


Have you considered talking to yourself, loudly, about your newest Halloween prop? I bet that would quiet them down!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooklights said:


> Have you considered talking to yourself, loudly, about your newest Halloween prop? I bet that would quiet them down!


They'd move her to a nicely padded office and take the sharp things away from her.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, ladies I think they've gotten used to my Halloween habit by now.


----------



## debbie5

Halloween nuns wear Halloween habits?


----------



## Draik41895

Must the words "I apologize" be said for one to realize that it is, in fact, an apology? I guess saying that your'e sorry more than a few times, as well as saying how bad you feel for it and that is was stupid of you just isnt enough...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik, you must be hanging with the wrong folks. "I'm sorry and I feel bad for what I did - or was perceived to do" should be enough for anyone.


----------



## Draik41895

i wrote a freaking letter


----------



## debbie5

Sometimes the person who was hurt needs time to accept apology, or just wants retribution and to make you feel worse. And sometimes they just bail permanently, which is just dumb. Sorry it's such a yucky situation for you (hugs). Glad to see you here, though!


----------



## Draik41895

in other news my friend bought me a replica of the razor used in sweeney todd


----------



## debbie5

Is it bad that there is 7 feet of snow on & around on the gas grill? Hubby thinks it's fine. Somehow the beagle sized poodle-dog got up there & would have jumped out of the yard if he was bigger & braver...


----------



## GothicCandle

I think Oregon is done with winter and is running towards summer.  I like winter.


----------



## debbie5

Holy crap- now the wind is blowing so strong that it's blowing all the shrink wrap off of my dining room windows...there's so much air coming in, the plastic is all bowed out like a sail. I have about a 1/4 " gap in the storms (house settled) and its like I have an open window now! COOllldddddddddddddd. Can't caulk now- it's too cold. Dang.


----------



## scareme

I recommend blankets debbie, lots of blankets. My husband has put a small heater in the bathroom. I know it's to keep the pipes from freezing, but I love that when I have to visit the rest room at 2:00 am, the throne isn't so cold. Happy! Happy! Joy! Joy!


----------



## debbie5

Oh, it's like a shanty in here! I have no shame! LOL. I have a fleece blanket hanging on the back window and a thick curtain on a spring tension rod covering the back door and all its leaky edges. It's like 1930. I haven't stuffed newspapers in the cracks yet. I totally forgot to caulk the windows this past fall..and the door? Well, we just need to buy a storm & inner door set that fits...this one is from previous owner. I have an old dog bed up along the edge of the door and a big blanket rolled up at the bottom. Our 1/2 bath is freezing, too. We think there is a hole straight thru the wall to the exterior wall, but hidden by the vinyl siding...gonna have to pull off the siding & look. Previous owners were an interesting bunch....


----------



## scareme

We had a money pit one time too. Sewer pipe running away from the house was coffee cans taped end to end. The wiring in the attic was closed off with masking tape. The pictures hanging on the wall were to cover holes. They didn't paint behind the TV, so when they took the TV there was a large spot a different color. Some people are so cheap.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

first this morning, we had a rolling black out. and now its freezing outside (so cold the dogs water bowl froze up) and we have a heater that doesn't work....*Grumble Grumble*


----------



## debbie5

I keep thinking of the stories my grandmother used to tell me about living on the farm & sleeping in a bed with her sisters and a few dogs to keep warm in the unheated attic. Only heat was from the chimney that ran through it. My father in law said when he was 1st married, they lived in a apartment that was so cold, he would wake up in the morning frozen to the wall. The condensation from his body would hit the ice cold wall & he would stick. 
Hey- I'm just happy to have indoor plumbing! The rest is fixable..eventually. We have a nice, classic 1917's bungalow, it just needs more luvvin'. Today is soooo beautiful. The snow is so deep and the sun is shining...it's like a greeting card out there. It's very cold, though...Grace/age 6 begged to stay home from school again today so she could play outside. LOL.Ummm..no.


"Sewer pipe running away from the house was coffee cans taped end to end"..that's a very creative solution! Too bad it only lasted about 3 years.. Yikes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 3 is The Day The Music Died Day. According to holidayinsights.com:

"The Day the Music Died Day commemorates the untimely death of singers Buddy Holly, Richie Valens and the Big Bopper. These three rock singers died in an airplane crash on February 3, 1959 at the height of their popularity."

"Every generation has their music idols. These three were among the top of the 1950's generation. Those who grew up in the fifties mourned the premature deaths of their music idols. Memorials and remembrances occurred for years. Today, there are many websites memorializing their deaths, and detailing the events before and after the tragedy."


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> "Sewer pipe running away from the house was coffee cans taped end to end"..that's a very creative solution! Too bad it only lasted about 3 years.. Yikes.


Yeah, you're right. You should have heard the words my husband used when they dug up the back yard, cause sewage was backing up into the sinks and tub. lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

Snow. Snow. Snow. Snow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

or perhaps snow with SpongeBob:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Wow. It is slicker than snot out there!


----------



## morbidmike

snow sux and I want it all to go away (mike waves bye bye snow)


----------



## debbie5

I'm cool with the snow, and 10 foot Icicles Of Death hanging from my neighbor's house...I just want it to be warmer!


----------



## GothicCandle

Me to my neighbor and friend: Want to help me build a giant fish?
Her reply: That's certainly a very bizarre question....sure!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

san antonio is officially a frozen tundra. ice, ice, everywhere. i left michigan to avoid all that. now my props are on hold...damn..and the whole city will now shut down.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

roxy, i love that movie! every christmas we'd pull out that movie and watch it. they don't make movies as awesome as that anymore!


----------



## GothicCandle

"These are just simple farmers. These are people of the land. The common clay of the new west. You know, morons."


----------



## GothicCandle

I can image this happening to me.  



> (I am taking orders on both lanes at the fast food restaurant. I already have other customers at the second window as someone pulls up to the menu board.)
> 
> Customer: "Hablas español?" ("Do you speak Spanish?")
> 
> Me: "I'm sorry, sir, I'll be with you in just a minute."
> 
> Customer: "Hablas español?"
> 
> (I say the only thing I know in Spanish.)
> 
> Me: "Lo siento, pero no puedo hablar español. Solamente inglés o japonés." ("I'm sorry, I don't speak Spanish. Only English or Japanese.")
> 
> Customer: *in heavily accented English* "I SPEAK JAPANESE TOO!"
> 
> Me: "Hontoo? Nihongo o hanasu?" ("Really? You speak Japanese?")
> 
> Customer: "Soo desu yo! Shichi-ban ga hoshii, nomimono wa Sprite desu!" ("Yes I do! I want a number 7 with Sprite!")
> 
> Me: "Nani mo ga hoshii?" ("Would you like anything else?")
> 
> Customer: "Chotto." ("No thank you.")
> 
> Me: "Hai soo desu, shichi doru san juu sento onegaishimasu. Ni-ban me fune de gozaimasu."
> 
> (The other customers at the second window are still there with a flabbergasted look on their faces. I hand them their food.)
> 
> Me: "Don't ask, it'd take too long to explain. Have a nice night."
> 
> Other Customers: "Sayonara!"


----------



## autumnghost

Sign sighted on the way to work:

"Praying for snow?.... Please stop."


----------



## Draik41895

GothicCandle said:


> I can image this happening to me.


thats amazing


----------



## Death's Door

Hello all - Stayed home sick yesterday from work. Should have stayed home today but didn't. I can't believe that my immune system is so low that I'm catching everything down the pike. I don't know if it is related to stress or not. We have had a lot of changes at work that has been effecting my job lately.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I hope you feel better soon Da Weiner!


----------



## debbie5

My 6 year old is getting a Student of the Month Award today at 10 am, then I have a dentists' appointment at 11:30am.

BOTH OF WHICH I FORGOT.

It would be nice if I knew where my calendar went, so I could remember this stuff....it's probably buried under the Girl Scout project I have covering the dining room table, the maracas necklace project, the birhtday party invitations and the dinner recipe, all of which I have to finish by 5:45pm. 
I knew about the appointments on Wednesday...totally forgot about them today. I'm running like a chicken with my head cut off and missing appointments is not good. I dunno who will be more pissed: the dentist or my daughter...or me. 

Crapcrapcrap. I can't use the "oh I have a head injury so I'm disorganized at times" excuse..I think I'm just an a boob.


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 4th is....
* Liberace Day
* National Girls and Women in Sports Day
* Thank a Mailman Day
* Create a Vacuum Day
* USO Day
* Bubblegum Day
* Wear Red Day
* National Homemade Soup Day
* National Stuffed Mushroom Day


----------



## debbie5

Liberace Day...Create A Vacuum Day...Stuffed Mushroom Day..... I see a connection there...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pin the calendar on the wall next to the telephone in the kitchen, Deb. That way it never gets lost That was my mom's system (had to have something with eight kids to track), I adopted it as my system, and it works really well.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Got my calendar pinned to the walk next to my chair in the living room. I call it my external hard drive. Also helps me to remember what day it is.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

cool beans Debbie!


----------



## Spooky1

Forecast is for a little more sleet and freezing rain tonight. Hopefully it will say warm enough to be just rain.


----------



## Draik41895

Japanese and stuff...


----------



## debbie5

Funny how I have a "place" for things, but never thought to have a "place" for the calendar. Duh. Once I find it, I'll put in on the side of the filing cabinet. I promise. Mexican Craft Night with Girl Scouts went awesomely well...I had those lil 6 year olds whipping out 3 projects in one night. Arriba! Or however it's spelled....


----------



## debbie5

Update: 6 year old daughter...maturing too fast...doc scared me by mentioning cancer....

Blood tests came back all negative, except for testosterone level which is slightly elevated. Which makes no sense, as we figured it was female hormones that would be elevated. Doc is gonna run more blood tests. Said we may never know exactly what is wrong. I think it's just some hinky genes that manifest themselves in the same spectrum of symptoms that women in my family have related to kidney function, blood sugar & fat levels, blood pressure...it's all kinda related. While certainly not "out of the woods" on this, at least I can stop running around feeling like the sky is falling. It's just weird to change from having docs so concerned, to them kinda pooh-poohing this, all in only 2 months. It's now gonna take a bit of convincing and more tests for me to make sure we aren't missing something. I'm going to see if doc can run some other tests for the metabolic issues that my family seems to have...see if we can find the link. 
So, that's that. Thanks for listening...and putting up with my 100 posts as day as I muddle through all this.


----------



## GothicCandle

Draik41895 said:


> Japanese and stuff...


watashi ha :ninja: desu. *kieta*

(I am a :ninja: . *Vanish*)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Well, one prop down....a lot more to go, i finally decided to set up shop in the garage, which my BIL cleaned out a few days ago. still freezing my butt off! but we got it done


----------



## morbidmike

is sick and that sux thank you wifey for sharing your germs with me yesterday I stayed steady at 101 deg and had the chills all day today fever is gone but got some chest rattlin going on still I WILL BEAT THIS!!!! the wifey not so lucky she has PNEUMONIA she is not satisfied with just the normal cold she has to go all the way to a near death experience !!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Deb, glad to hear they have ruled out cancer. Seems to be the trend with doctors lately, get you all wound up with the bad possibilities, and when it comes down to it they haven't a clue what's wrong.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

they did the same thing to me to, deb. they told me my heart problems could mean surgery. (to but in some kind of defibulater of some kind) then when i was all nice and worried they told me i only needed to lay of sugar and take my metoperal. They really did have me scared!

Mike, you need to stop getting sick and get back to building props! :lolkin:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Just chilling with a fire on another crappy winter storm weather day. Uploaded a bunch of Bates pics to a new album and having a beer or 6. lol


----------



## debbie5

1- 3+ feet of snow on our deep shed roof. Bought hubs a bag of Double Stuf Oreos to lure him into helping me clear it off. Just as we finished, the sleet started. Holy crow- now the snow is so wet & heavy I can barely lift a shovelful! Roof snow rakes are in such demand that hardware stores have to lock them up, cuz people were fighting over them, and there's a waiting list over 100 long at most stores. I saw a guy who had his snowblower on his roof! Many roofs have caved in or flooded houses due to ice dams. Roads are getting bad. I'm taking my kid to a b-day party..it's a sleepover, but she didn't want to sleep over. I already warned her she may end up stuck there overnight if the roads get shut down. Yikes.

I haven't been to the gym in ages and hubs & I were huffing & puffing clearing the snow...taking bets on who would drop dead first. Ahhh, l' amour! Watching "Secretariat" on boob tube tonight... with a hot cocoa and a hydrocodone...yum. Wasn't I 25 years old only a few years ago? WTH?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have a lovely fine mist of rain going on right now. There's still ice on some of the common area sidewalks from over a week ago, which makes for exciting walking:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Deb, glad to hear you got some positive news on your daughter.

Mike, I hope you and the misses get better soon.


----------



## Evil Queen

It was a lovely sunny 76 degrees today.

Remind of this in a few months when it's over 100 and I'm complaining.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Xenia, I can't breathe!


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 5 is National Weatherman's Day. Sounds as if a lot of folks here would love to thank a weatherman:googly:


Not related to that, our house smells of new carpeting and fresh paint. I think I'm going to end up with a chemical fume headache soon


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Deb - I glad to hear that the test was cleared for cancer for your youngun' - let's hope if they are any other test they will come back negative too.

Mike - Sorry to hear that you and the misses are battling germs. 

I went to Walmart today to get some more Contact Nightime capsules only to find out they are out of them. Along with a lot of snow this winter, there are a lot of germs out there going around too. I just came home and hit the whiskey.

Hubby decided to give the our two beagles a "spa day" - each got a tubby, ears cleaned, and nails clipped and a paw massage. After he toweled them off in the bathtub, Jackey Bonz just curled up in a ball and decided to take a three-hour nap - right in the tub with the towel over him. I hope they don't expect this all the time.


----------



## debbie5

Thunder and lightning tonight and lots of it, while it was sleeting. Now snowing huge flakes. This weather is nuts. All that shovelling helped me loosen up & stretch out my back.


----------



## debbie5

Triaminic Cough & Cold works great and tastes awesome.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Evil Queen said:


> It was a lovely sunny 76 degrees today.
> 
> Remind of this in a few months when it's over 100 and I'm complaining.


I'm in the same boat as you. I actually saw some snow in the back yard. not alot but it's there! Remind me of this when its 105 degrees outside and i almost pass out! :lolkin:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

its a cold night out tonight. my niece and i got some work done on the next prop and she had fun with the papier mache...and we both got very messy!

but at least she had fun...

i can't wait for the warmer weather so i can work outside again!


----------



## Draik41895

GothicCandle said:


> watashi ha :ninja: desu. *kieta*
> 
> (I am a :ninja: . *Vanish*)


you still gotta teach me some!


----------



## GothicCandle

Draik41895 said:


> you still gotta teach me some!


We just gotta be online at the same and sure thing!


----------



## Draik41895

lo and behold, it seems for once we are!


----------



## GothicCandle

Draik41895 said:


> lo and behold, it seems for once we are!


----------



## debbie5

Domo arigato, Mister Roboto!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

MMMMMM if I do say so myself, my sausage sandwiches kick ass.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Johnny Thunder said:


> MMMMMM if I do say so myself, my sausage sandwiches kick ass.


Are they wearing steel-toed boots?

Spooky1 has gone off to watch the Super Bowl at a friend's house with his D&D buddies. I get to enjoy a quiet evening at home sans football:jol:


----------



## debbie5

OMG! THANK YOU Roxy! We aren't watching it, either! I used to love watching sports & football, but ever since I married a man who doesn't even know what a "down" is, it's kinda pointless to watch...who wants to watch a game alone?
He'll probably turn it on later in his Man Hut, just so he can say he watched it.


----------



## morbidmike

no foose ball for me either IT'S THE DEBIL!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i guess, i should be watching it, if for nothing more then the wonderful commercials, but i'm feeling more drawn to working on props.


----------



## Draik41895

so, I have a girlfriend. Today was the first time I talked to her since Tuesday. She was diagnosed with leukemia.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sorry to hear the Draik. I hope the doctors can get it into remission quickly.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The game is on here just for the commercials. So far they seem lame.


----------



## trishaanne

Draik...I hope that they are able to treat it and that she recovers quickly.

The game is on here because we LOVE football. I'm really upset that this is the last game of the season. And I agree...so far the commercials SUCK!


----------



## debbie5

Sorry to hear that, draik. Best wishes for a speedy treatment & recovery.


----------



## Evil Queen

Draik hope your girlfriend gets treatment right away and gets it into remission.

Watching the game, hoping the Steelers start playing soon.


----------



## debbie5

Is it me, or is Chrisitine Aguilera looking a bit Cyndi Lauperish lately?


----------



## Evil Queen

You noticed that too.


----------



## debbie5

Not to be mean, but I think she gained some weight and that's what makes her look like Cyndi.


----------



## Hauntiholik

"what so proudly we watched, at the twilight's last reaming"
Really? They couldn't have helped her with a teleprompter?


----------



## RoxyBlue

OMG, Haunti, did someone actually sing those lyrics on national TV? Talk about a major faux pas:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> OMG, Haunti, did someone actually sing those lyrics on national TV? Talk about a major faux pas:googly:


Yep. Christina Aguilera.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wonder if that will go viral?

Hopefully she didn't compound the error with a wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The video is already on the web.

Nope. No wardrobe malfunction by her. Some people on fb claim that a w.m. would have saved the halftime show though :googly:


----------



## debbie5

Nice suck ending to the game.


----------



## Evil Queen

Steelers lost but at least the second half was better than the first.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> OMG! THANK YOU Roxy! We aren't watching it, either! I used to love watching sports & football, but ever since I married a man who doesn't even know what a "down" is, it's kinda pointless to watch...who wants to watch a game alone?
> He'll probably turn it on later in his Man Hut, just so he can say he watched it.


A man who is not obsessed with football, you could clone him and make millions$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> The video is already on the web.
> 
> Nope. No wardrobe malfunction by her. Some people on fb claim that a w.m. would have saved the halftime show though :googly:


they'd be right too. I wasn't very impressed with the half time show, but then I no fan of rap or techno either. the light show was the only thing to impress me.


----------



## GothicCandle

Dark Angel 27 said:


> they'd be right too. I wasn't very impressed with the half time show, but then I no fan of rap or techno either. the light show was the only thing to impress me.


I thought the half time show was cute, but hey, i was watching "The Puppy Bowl" and the half time show is kittens :cheesykin::kisskin:


----------



## Spooky1

Yay, Green Bay!


----------



## debbie5

Today's weather forecast: bleh, with increasing bleh towards evening.

Bleh.


----------



## debbie5

I need caffiene rehab. 

Time to go through the DT's and dry out....gonna be a rough week.


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 7th is....
* Send a Card to a Friend Day
* Ballet Day
* Wave All Your Fingers at Your Neighbor Day - note, I said fingers...plural.
* National Fettuccine Alfredo Day
* Charles Dickens Day


----------



## Death's Door

Hubby went to his gun club to watch the game. I stayed home to recoup from this cold. Held the couch down and was flipping through the channels watching Pixar's "Cars", Scary Movie 2, and the Puppy Bowl. Did catch a few superbowl commercials. I did treat myself to a cheese steak w/fried onions and ketchup and curly fries. Thank goodness my tastebuds are not affected by this cold!!

*Wave All Your Fingers at Your Neighbor Day - Does this mean the two middle fingers? Spirit Fingers? I thinking this could be interpretated many ways depending on how well everyone gets along with their neighbors.


----------



## IMU

It feels good not to have to worry with a display this year. I’ve not planned, thought about or sketched anything relating to prop building … guess I’ll turn in my haunter’s card and be on my way …


----------



## debbie5

Sorry, IMU. Lifetime, non-revokable membership.
Once you are a haunter, you have it in you for life. Like TB or something. You are a carrier now. 
"Typhoid IMU".


----------



## autumnghost

debbie5 said:


> I need caffiene rehab.
> 
> Time to go through the DT's and dry out....gonna be a rough week.


Good luck Debbie. That's hard to do but we're all behind you.


----------



## debbie5

Ummm..I just had a can of Mt. Dew. I only made it thru the day 'til 5 pm....sad.
WHY!!?? I quit smoking with no problems, but I can't totally quit caffiene, despite the fact it's so bad for me. Winter= caffiene. I'm fine when it's sunny & I can get outside. I don't need caffiene. Winter is just so "blah". Meh..self medicating. I guess it could be worse...not like I'm on meth or anything.

Then again, I'd be skinny if I were on meth....yeah, but my teeth would fall out. Forget that idea.


----------



## Draik41895

debbie5 said:


> Today's weather forecast: bleh, with increasing bleh towards evening.
> 
> Bleh.


that sucks, the weather here is amazing!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GothicCandle said:


> I thought the half time show was cute, but hey, i was watching "The Puppy Bowl" and the half time show is kittens :cheesykin::kisskin:


lol nice :lolkin: kittens would be preferable to the Black Eyed Peas and the other crap they had on there.

i think i've had enough of online stuff. back out to the creature-a-tarium for me! (that's my new word for the garage!)


----------



## morbidmike

I'm giving up on Halloween too!!!!!! WHAT ????? who the hell typed this .......it musta been the feminine side talking crap again ....DAMN YOU!!!!!! stupid feminine side


----------



## debbie5

(slapping mike) There's some feminine side. Now stop whining and gitcherass in the garage and make something, dammit.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I've got the best news....*I've been accepted to Northwest Vista College!!!!!!!*


----------



## debbie5

YAY! Congrats!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats DA!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Congrats. What are you going to do at Northwest Vista College?


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 8th is....
* Laugh & Get Rich Day
* Kite Flying Day - uhh, check the calendar people.
* Boy Scout Day - the birthday of scouting in America
* National Molasses Bar Day


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats DA! So what are you going to major in?


----------



## Evil Queen

Hauntiholik said:


> February 8th is....
> * Laugh & Get Rich Day
> * Kite Flying Day - uhh, check the calendar people.
> * Boy Scout Day - the birthday of scouting in America
> * National Molasses Bar Day


And my hubby's birthday.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy birthday EQ's hubby!


----------



## Jaybo

Hauntiholik said:


> February 8th is....
> * Laugh & Get Rich Day
> * Kite Flying Day - uhh, check the calendar people.
> * Boy Scout Day - the birthday of scouting in America
> * National Molasses Bar Day


Woohoo! Kite Flying Day!

I will have break out my emergency shark kite that I keep hidden in my truck tool box.






Yeah, I never REALLY grew up.


----------



## Hauntiholik

What is the *&@?!$ point of a 2 hour snow delay for schools? By the time the kids get to school and I get to work, I've missed my meetings and it will be time to head back home before the school closes early.

I have one of those shark kites in the basement Jaybo!


----------



## RoxyBlue

If we had a shark kite, Spooky1 could fly it while wearing his shark pants

Congrats on the acceptance to college, DA! Now the fun starts:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Happy birthday to EQ's hubby!

* Kite Flying Day - It's defiantly windy enough here to fly a kite (and maybe break the sound barrier)


----------



## Jaybo

Snow and ice is headed our way again, so I'll slip out at lunch today and go fly that kite before it's too late.

Congrats DA! You studying to be a DA?

Happy Birthday EQ Hubby!


----------



## Jaybo

Hauntiholik said:


> What is the *&@?!$ point of a 2 hour snow delay for schools? By the time the kids get to school and I get to work, I've missed my meetings and it will be time to head back home before the school closes early.
> 
> I have one of those shark kites in the basement Jaybo!


Well go dig it out woman! This is an important event!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Thanks everyone!

I'm planning to major in liberal arts (since i'm such a creative person) i may also do something with English or Literature. have to see what courses i can take, but i'm thinking i may have to do requisits first, but this is the first step for me!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Jaybo said:


> Well go dig it out woman! This is an important event!


Fly! Be free Mr. Sharkey!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aw, you killed it, Haunti!:jol:

That's actually a cool kite.


----------



## Jaybo

Mr. Sharkey, meet Sharkey Jr.


----------



## Evil Queen

Hubby says Thanks everyone!


----------



## morbidmike

happy B-day mr EQ and congrats to DA and nice shark kite's people and from experience do NOT clean your ears with a ice pick!!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Apples peaches pumpkin pie. Stick a needle in my eye....


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> happy B-day mr EQ and congrats to DA and nice shark kite's people and from experience do NOT clean your ears with a ice pick!!!!!!


Really, Mike, everyone knows you use a crochet hook for that purpose:googly::jol:


----------



## GothicCandle

Jaybo said:


> Woohoo! Kite Flying Day!
> 
> I will have break out my emergency shark kite that I keep hidden in my truck tool box.
> 
> Amazon.com: HQ Nature Line Kite (Shark): Toys & Games
> 
> Yeah, I never REALLY grew up.


I'm sure my Dentist will have fun today, He is famous(not really) for his kites.


----------



## debbie5

I waved at our airplane kite that's sitting in the garage.


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> I waved at our airplane kite that's sitting in the garage.


Garage? Don't you mean hangar?


----------



## morbidmike

got more drwall hung and started muddin today WAHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm thinking my dog barks too much.

I wish I knew how to hang drywall. We need to do some wall repairs in one of our bathrooms and it would be a handy skill to have.


----------



## Hauntiholik

WANT!!!

Gothic female vampire with haunting stare, wearing a high cut dress with low cut front, holding skull with removable skull cap for candy presentation. Full size hard foam prop measures 64-1/2 inches tall.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have one of those, Haunti The Scaretaker is in love with her.


----------



## Hauntiholik

When did you get her Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think Spooky1 got her off eBay a few years ago.

BTW, the one we have is not fully 3D - she's hollow in the back.

Here she is in our 2008 display (and I found a photo of her in our 2007 display as well). We change out the wig on her just for fun.

DSC00700 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Bone Dancer

Here ya go Haunti

http://www.frightcatalog.com/Hallow...6utm_medium=pf26utm_campaign=sas&SSAID=178404

this is the first one I found


----------



## Spooky1

Haunti, you can go to www.thefind.com and do a search for vampiress prop. There are a number of them that show up. Just be careful, the cheapest isn't always the best deal. The lowest one I saw there charged $99 for shipping, while the next one was a little more, but only charged $39 for shipping.

I turned mine into a hippie vampiress with the purple wig and purple sunglasses.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks BD & spooky1. She's out of my reach right now.


----------



## scaretastic

What do people think/smoke/drink/shoot up/snort when they make roads, and lanes, and name a little lane a STREET. When i hear Street, i expect it to have two sides, on two other roads and or streets. No, i go to a East Street today, make the truck on to it to find that after about 6 houses, it dead ends into someones back yard/driveway from the street beside it, with a fence... Oh the joys of driving a big truck, that barley made the turn in, now i have to back out... Happy happy joy joy..


----------



## morbidmike

I found out where the phrase "here's mud in your eye" it came from a drywaller who was muddin a ceiling .......I found it out the hard way


----------



## scaretastic

ouch.... now i wonder about all the other sayings i've heard over the years, dont eat yellow snow, dont pee in the wind...... and such as those...


----------



## morbidmike

dont forget ...dont fart in your coverall's that will haunt you later too!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Breckenridge International Snow Sculpture Championships was held in Breckenridge at the end of last month. What these artists can do with snow is amazing.






I especially like the "Spirits of Aurora" sculpture.


----------



## Goblin

I went outside this afternoon to feed the cats and the sky was full of buzzards. Must have been 
100's of them! Some of them at treetop level. I believe someone's been dumping deer carcasses 
in the woods again. Last year I came across about a dozen of them.


----------



## scareme

That's a good guess Goblin. Either that or it's time for you to take a bath again.


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> That's a good guess Goblin. Either that or it's time for you to take a bath again.


If they had been bats I would've just figured you moved into the neighborhood!


----------



## debbie5

An old friend is in town on business & is bugging me to go out to breakfast with him tomorrow. I was hoping he'd forget. He didn't. UUgghhhh...I gotta make small talk, a skill I have pretty much lost since my time here in The Cave. Good thing he's a good talker and travels all over. Oooo! I gotta bring my haunt pics!! LOL.


----------



## debbie5

I'm taking chances and eating blueberry mini-wheats straight out of the box.

Maybe I should add some milk....all mini-wheats alone might be dangerous.


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 9th is....
* Read in the Bathtub Day
* Toothache Day
* National Bagels and Lox Day


----------



## debbie5

Lox scares me..I've never even tried it.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Lox scares me..I've never even tried it.


You don't like salmon then?


----------



## Spooky1

Lox is similar to smoked salmon. It's tasty.


----------



## RoxyBlue

First time I had a bagel with lox and cream cheese was at the home of a Jewish family in Brooklyn, NY, the summer after my first year in college. It was (and is) a delectable treat. Go on, give it a try, Deb.


----------



## Death's Door

Great snow pics Haunti - that is some awesome work.

Can't believe this is the first week that no snow is in the forecast for my area. Finally can pull my car all the way up in the driveway to park.


----------



## Spooky1

I think all the snow has shifted over to scareme's neighborhood.


----------



## autumnghost

Argh! Everything I touch today is going to crap. Save me from myself!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i know how that feels AG. i wish i could help you out, but can't. 

i think it's time to head out to the creature-tarium!


----------



## Spooklights

debbie5 said:


> An old friend is in town on business & is bugging me to go out to breakfast with him tomorrow. I was hoping he'd forget. He didn't. UUgghhhh...I gotta make small talk, a skill I have pretty much lost since my time here in The Cave. Good thing he's a good talker and travels all over. Oooo! I gotta bring my haunt pics!! LOL.


I have this problem too, because I never know what to say. Years ago, my Mom gave me the sure fire solution. Just ask the other person something about themselves. They'll do all the talking very happily. It never fails to work for me.


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> I think all the snow has shifted over to scareme's neighborhood.


We got pretty lucky. Only six inches of snow. And there is no ice under it like last week. Tulsa and the northeast part of the state took the brunt of it this time.



autumnghost said:


> Argh! Everything I touch today is going to crap. Save me from myself!


Doesn't that mean it's time to go back to bed?


----------



## Spooky1

The building is testing the fire alarm at the moment. Nothing like the soothing blare of an alarm while eating lunch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of our occasional clients called today asking if we would consider reviewing three reports on silica exposures, develop written recommendations, and then write a proposal to address those recommendations, all for his client and all (apparently) for free on the off chance we might eventually get some work from him. He doesn't do health & safety work (my company does), but he wants to put together a package to sell those services. I think he should just put us directly in touch with his client - cut the middle man


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> The building is testing the fire alarm at the moment. Nothing like the soothing blare of an alarm while eating lunch.


When I worked at the Children's Hospital they would check the alarms all the time, and they seemed to go on forever. Back in the offices the Docs would get tired of the noise and stick paper towels in the alarm to shut them off. One day I was walking around with a Fire Marshall during a drill, and one of the office girls walked up in front of him and stuck a paper towel in the alarm. "WHAT ARE YOU DOING?'' he yelled. "Oh the doctors do it all the time." she answered. I, red faced, explained I had only hired her a week ago and she was still in training. "Well she's picked up some things pretty fast." We were fined. lol


----------



## debbie5

I have makeup on.
I look human.


----------



## Death's Door

Spooky1 said:


> The building is testing the fire alarm at the moment. Nothing like the soothing blare of an alarm while eating lunch.


I hate it when they are testing the fire alarms and I'm up and the receptionist's desk to relieve her for break and answer the phones while that noise is going on. Of course, that's when the phone starts to ring of the hook. :googly:


----------



## morbidmike

mudin muddin muddin keep them drywall knives muddin!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Army of Darkness" never gets old:jol:

"Gimme some sugar, baby":googly:


----------



## Spooky1

"Gimme some sugar, baby"

What again?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

updates: well, i got some work done on 'Nexus' (my punk dragon youth) he's actaully gone from looking like a pig to looking like a dragon. bought some chap plastic balls to make his eyes with. 

i have to go to bed early tonight, cause i need to acompany my birth mom to her eye doctor appointment at the base tomorrow. her elevator barely makes it half way to the top, so i can guaranntee that i'll be having a headache by the time i get home. fun, fun, fun!

seriously thinking about having her committed....

anyway, night all!


----------



## Draik41895

Watashi no kanojo wa byoki desu... Hidoi desu.


i dont even care if I said that right...


----------



## GothicCandle

Draik41895 said:


> Watashi no kanojo wa byoki desu... Hidoi desu.
> 
> i dont even care if I said that right...


That's correct, and I'm so sorry. It really is hidoi(harsh/cruel/unfair)


----------



## Haunted Spider

Discussed family possibilities with my wife last night. Thinking of having a child in a year or so. I asked how long a normal gestation period is and she said 40 weeks. So I started thinking 40 weeks x 7 days = 280 days with the counter at the top of the site as 263 days, we missed a halloween Birthday by 17 days, so next year we need to try and get pregnant on January 20th. 

Yeah, the conversation didn't go the greatest after that revelation to my wife haha.


----------



## Draik41895

Now I'm sick, not as bad, but I can't be with her when im sick. Not that I'd be able to see her soon anyway. This sucks


----------



## autumnghost

Just found a website for anyone who might need a little pick me up. http://www.cheergiver.com/


----------



## Spooky1

Spiderclimber said:


> Discussed family possibilities with my wife last night. Thinking of having a child in a year or so. I asked how long a normal gestation period is and she said 40 weeks. So I started thinking 40 weeks x 7 days = 280 days with the counter at the top of the site as 263 days, we missed a halloween Birthday by 17 days, so next year we need to try and get pregnant on January 20th.
> 
> Yeah, the conversation didn't go the greatest after that revelation to my wife haha.


I was born on Halloween, but I don't think my parent planned it that way.  Just a thought, but adding a kids birthday to your haunting schedule may get challenging.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's the latest scam email we just got - note the addition of company names as sponsors to make it seem legitimate. These people amuse me.

Dear Lucky Winner,

We happily announce to you that Your e-mail address have been Chosen by The FREE INTERNET LOTTERY DONATION on the 1st Febuary 2011, And is also organized to encourage the use of Internet and computers.

We are proud to say that you have therefore been approved to claim The ATM Card Donation of US$1,000,000 Dollars in cash. All Prizes must be claimed within 4 weeks of draw results.The lottery 2011 is proudly sponsored by the Microsoft Corporation, Coca Cola, MTN,Toyota, Toshiba.


======================================
Name: Mr. Mark Rollins
Email: ======================================

Please forward your below Information for claims asap.

Full Name:
Address:
Occupation:
Country:
Telephone:
Sex:
Age:
How Do You Feel As A Winner:

You are advised to keep your winning information confidential until you claim your ATM CARD prize money.

Please be warned. Congratulation.....!!!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Doesn't monopoly now have debit cards aka atm cards? You could get one loaded with $1,000,000 I suppose. 


And the birthday thing, I agree with, but at the same time, we could always have awesome decorations for the party, assuming the kid liked halloween of course.


----------



## Hauntiholik

You could try for an October birthday rather than a Halloween birthday. Less pressure to get the date right  and you can still have a Halloween themed birthday party.


----------



## Haunted Spider

True, But it could be really fun to show up to the hospital dressed as a zombie and my wife as a pumpkin  that would ruin trick or treat though. Well, I have time to think about it, or so I hope.


----------



## Hauntiholik

You mean you don't normally show up to the hospital dressed as a zombie? LOL!


----------



## Jaybo

It would be a LOT more fun showing up to the hospital dressed as a zombie and a pumpkin in December! Especially if it's a Catholic hospital. I see Sister Josefina Mae Beefpummel chasing you two out of the hospital now. Oh what memories you two will make!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, Catholics like Halloween, too, you know:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Spiderclimber said:


> Discussed family possibilities with my wife last night. Thinking of having a child in a year or so. I asked how long a normal gestation period is and she said 40 weeks. So I started thinking 40 weeks x 7 days = 280 days with the counter at the top of the site as 263 days, we missed a halloween Birthday by 17 days, so next year we need to try and get pregnant on January 20th.
> 
> Yeah, the conversation didn't go the greatest after that revelation to my wife haha.


:lolkin: best of luck with that!



Jaybo said:


> It would be a LOT more fun showing up to the hospital dressed as a zombie and a pumpkin in December! Especially if it's a Catholic hospital. I see Sister Josefina Mae Beefpummel chasing you two out of the hospital now. Oh what memories you two will make!


ROFLMAO!

Hey, if you do decide to do that, gets some one to record it! LOL


RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, Catholics like Halloween, too, you know:googly:


That's true, i'm not catholic, but i do know that St. Gregory The Great Catholic church has a halloween festival every year! I'm willing to bet that it's because of the festival that i get so many TOTS! (that church is about a block and a half away from my house)


----------



## debbie5

spidey: I think you need to discuss the mandatory Jan. 20 conception date with her ovaries. And that whole 40 week thing is just an ad campaign."Spin" I tells ya! It's not true. LOL.


----------



## debbie5

Why I Want To Divorce Myself: went out to Irish bar to meet old friend for lunch. Got there 2 minutes early. No friend. Odd. He's punctual. Wait a few...still no friend.
My cell phone has no apps, so I call my best friend, give her my facebook account info so she can access message of when to meet, cuz maybe I have the wrong day? 

Right day. Right time. WRONG Irish bar...Lordy! "Drinky O'Pub", "Patty O'Boozy's", whatever the name... all the same to me. Sheesh. negotiate crazy downtown traffic to get to CORRECT bar. Had a lovely time. It was good to get out of The Cave.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i made it through the appointment. to treat myself after all the fun today, i made a side stop to Goodwill...and found another doll to modify. she reminds me of a 'brat doll' and she's got movable arms and legs so i can pose her how ever i need to. in fact, i'm gonna go start on her transformation! be on later!

dun dun dun! to the creature-tarium! wohoo!


----------



## scaretastic

i think my cat is a thief.... small things usually come up missing, and found later in the day/week in her toy pile, or places she hides..... hmmmmm.... now i know why my wire ties keep dissapearing..........


----------



## morbidmike

major progress in the labor-a-tory sewer dweller face is smoothed out and eyes and teeth cleaned up.....body got its first coat of papier mache ........my Jennifer X prop face is smoothed out and started the bust ....next is the linkage for the grave grabber motion....I love prop building on prop thursday!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

"my Jennifer X prop face is smoothed out and started the bust .."

Does your wife know?


----------



## Bone Dancer

morbid mike said:


> major progress in the labor-a-tory sewer dweller face is smoothed out and eyes and teeth cleaned up.....body got its first coat of papier mache ........my Jennifer X prop face is smoothed out and started the bust ....next is the linkage for the grave grabber motion....I love prop building on prop thursday!!!!!


I hope you remember to take pictures along the way on this build.


----------



## GothicCandle

face book is insane. Why did they change their friend finding options??? who wants to sort through thousands of people? gah! I just want to type in their name! why is that not an option anymore?! What's up with this new 6 degree system? The old "You are friends with ____ and ___, they are friends with ____, would you like to be their friend too?" type of annoyance was bad enough but now they have it set so I can't even FIND someone unless I already am friends with one of their friends?! GAHHHHHHH

Edit-
an entire page, one _*tiny*_ search bar? grr why don't they try and make it more hard to fine eh? couldn't put it in the "find friends" area could they?


----------



## debbie5

FB is wacked today...lots of peeps are complaining about their info be re-posted to pages of folks they dont' even know...I got some "not authorized" note when I tried to post on a freinds page. I have a feeling there's some pirate page that is coming up or something that is phishing off our info...


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> FB is wacked today...lots of peeps are complaining about their info be re-posted to pages of folks they dont' even know...I got some "not authorized" note when I tried to post on a freinds page. I have a feeling there's some pirate page that is coming up or something that is phishing off our info...


 I want a social network page that's easy! no nonsense. blah. Can facebook die please and a new and better one come about? First myspace(which got to be annoying because people would be endless amounts of long loading images on their pages..ug) now facebook, next please!


----------



## debbie5

New avatar..can't find my old one. I think my 'puter ate it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Clearly people need to spend more time here and less time on Facebook


----------



## scareme

Will you make it so we can grow crops on here?


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Clearly people need to spend more time here and less time on Facebook


Agreed, too bad not all my friends are haunters; it's quite tragic on a variety of levels.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Will you make it so we can grow crops on here?


Here you go - radishes:






and corn:


----------



## Draik41895

till death do us part,
and maybe more after,
in aeternum I'd live
in the sound of your laughter


----------



## GothicCandle

There's a reason so much medical information is only available in expensive medical textbooks that normally only get read by young to-be doctors: If you knew what really goes on when your under; you'd never agree to the surgery  ...I do hope I do not frighten my dear cousin too much :devil: -he has requested I compile some information-the true, the weird, the rare and the oh we wish it was rare. There's more then just bleeding and infection to worry about, you have the risk of waking up(under the knife!) Not waking up(at all!) Nerve damage!(you didn't need a wheel chair three hours ago...) Forgotten surgical tools(inside you!) and best of all Explosions(hey look, your on the ceiling, well part of you is..)! Yay so much fun. I don't think my cousin knows what he is asking... :zombie:


----------



## scaretastic

GothicCandle said:


> There's a reason so much medical information is only available in expensive medical textbooks that normally only get read by young to-be doctors: If you knew what really goes on when your under; you'd never agree to the surgery  ...I do hope I do not frighten my dear cousin too much :devil: -he has requested I compile some information-the true, the weird, the rare and the oh we wish it was rare. There's more then just bleeding and infection to worry about, you have the risk of waking up(under the knife!) Not waking up(at all!) Nerve damage!(you didn't need a wheel chair three hours ago...) Forgotten surgical tools(inside you!) and best of all Explosions(hey look, your on the ceiling, well part of you is..)! Yay so much fun. I don't think my cousin knows what he is asking... :zombie:


WoW, if u need any help just let me know....... ive worked in hospital and pre hospital for awhile so i know a few things and know my way around an OR


----------



## scaretastic

Here is a game idea to those who wanted to do crops on here, like on FB.... make one about halloween town where you build haunted houses and such ahah


----------



## debbie5

Gothic- my mom had surgery on the wrong ovary ("hellooo..HER left? MY right?? which one do we operate on?") I had a doc forget to repair my sinuses when he fixed my septum ("whoops! sorry! maybe we can do it in my office??") . A friend had to go back back for a second abdominal surgery a few years ago when they left a sponge in her. So much for counting "sponges in/sponges out". DUH. If that is just info from ONE person, how many screw ups ARE THERE!!??


----------



## debbie5

The Demon turns 7 today. I got permission to bring in to school non-nutritive, Not On The Wellness Food List cupcakes! I told the principal I would like to carry on the tradition of: on your birthday, your mom brings in cupcakes for the class, and for one day, you are everyone's hero. She laughed & gave me the okay...after checking the allergy list to make sure I wasn't going to kill anyone....


----------



## autumnghost

Happy Friday! Plan to spend the entire weekend either prop building or getting my Etsy storefront up and running. Busy, busy. 

Oh - and the temperature's supposed to be in the 50's by Sunday. OMG - happy happy me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Birthday Little Debbie Demon.


----------



## GothicCandle

scaretastic said:


> WoW, if u need any help just let me know....... ive worked in hospital and pre hospital for awhile so i know a few things and know my way around an OR


That would be cool, I've only read books and seen documentarys(as well ripely believe it or not type of things) What sparked his interest is a resent hernia surgery. Anything particular related to that? I'm sure he'll regret finding all this stuff out... When I was 16 I had to have my gallbladder removed and I was asking all these questions and the surgeon asked my mom "How does she know all this? This kind of thing is only in medical text books!" Thankfully nothing bad happened, well, they did give me morphine after I told them 100 times me and my whole family are all deathly allergic, thankfully it was such a small amount i didn't have a bad reaction. It don't seem to matter what's written on charts, they gave my great grandma it too after her stroke(and she was gonna die anyway), but she suffered more because of the morphine.



debbie5 said:


> Gothic- my mom had surgery on the wrong ovary ("hellooo..HER left? MY right?? which one do we operate on?") I had a doc forget to repair my sinuses when he fixed my septum ("whoops! sorry! maybe we can do it in my office??") . A friend had to go back back for a second abdominal surgery a few years ago when they left a sponge in her. So much for counting "sponges in/sponges out". DUH. If that is just info from ONE person, how many screw ups ARE THERE!!??


I've read stories about people having the wrong limb amputated, that's why doctors mark the correct one with a marker. When my mom had eye surgery a few years ago they put a red dot above the correct one. Just a few weeks ago my uncle went in for something and he was given some blue socks to put on and a nurse came in and began asking him all kinds of questions he thought were odd "What's your name?" "Do you know where you are?" "What year is it?" and it was discovered that the blue socks are only suppose to be given to patients with issues like alzheimers and other memory problems. My uncle was suppose to get white socks, which have no meaning. You gotta wonder if there was some alzheimers patient wondering around in the wrong colored socks. What if the socks mark a foot surgery? Pretty scary the mistakes that can be made from something so simple like that.

In my most recent search of information I read that about 30,000 people wake up during surgery in USA each year, another stated 100 people a day-which adds 6,500 to that 30,000-in ether case that's a lot of people needing therapy for traumatic stress disorder.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday back at ya!!!!

Hosting the valentine pokeno tomorrow. Looking forward to hanging with the ladies and taking all their money. Going to be busy tonight cooking the sausage, peppers, garlic and onions and making the stuffed shells that will be baked on Saturday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 11 is:

Don't Cry over Spilled Milk Day - crying over spilled beer is acceptable:jol:

Make a Friend Day 

White T-Shirt Day - also known as White Shirt Day, in memory of a sitdown strike at General Motors in 1937.


----------



## autumnghost

Da Weiner said:


> Happy Friday back at ya!!!!
> 
> Hosting the valentine pokeno tomorrow. Looking forward to hanging with the ladies and taking all their money. Going to be busy tonight cooking the sausage, peppers, garlic and onions and making the stuffed shells that will be baked on Saturday.


Yum! What time should I be there?


----------



## Spooky1

I've heard of patient catching on fire during surgery.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,551361,00.html


----------



## Hauntiholik

Whoa. President Mubarak just resigned. This is a historic day.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> The Demon turns 7 today. I got permission to bring in to school non-nutritive, Not On The Wellness Food List cupcakes! I told the principal I would like to carry on the tradition of: on your birthday, your mom brings in cupcakes for the class, and for one day, you are everyone's hero. She laughed & gave me the okay...after checking the allergy list to make sure I wasn't going to kill anyone....


Happy Birthday to the little angel!



Hauntiholik said:


> Whoa. President Mubarak just resigned. This is a historic day.


I hope this quiets things down over there. It was getting pretty scary.


----------



## Spooklights

debbie5 said:


> The Demon turns 7 today. I got permission to bring in to school non-nutritive, Not On The Wellness Food List cupcakes! I told the principal I would like to carry on the tradition of: on your birthday, your mom brings in cupcakes for the class, and for one day, you are everyone's hero. She laughed & gave me the okay...after checking the allergy list to make sure I wasn't going to kill anyone....


Are you going to make Halloween cupcakes for your Demon's birthday?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Gothic- my mom had surgery on the wrong ovary ("hellooo..HER left? MY right?? which one do we operate on?") I had a doc forget to repair my sinuses when he fixed my septum ("whoops! sorry! maybe we can do it in my office??") . A friend had to go back back for a second abdominal surgery a few years ago when they left a sponge in her. So much for counting "sponges in/sponges out". DUH. If that is just info from ONE person, how many screw ups ARE THERE!!??


i have to wonder about that...my dad puts people under for a living. (don't ask me to spell that long word) he's been doing that for over 20 years now...

anyway, the dolls almost finished. i have to head out to the creature-tarium to put on the final touches! then i should have her posted in the showroom!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

oh, and happy birthday little mini Debbie...Imp!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Birthday, to Debbie's little Demon!


----------



## debbie5

OMG. Despite getting permission (yes, PERMISSION) to bring cupcakes in to school for my daughter's birthday, I got reamed out for bringing them in ON HER BIRTHDAY. I can't win.

Story to follow..I gotta jet to The Demon's party..thansk for the well wishes!


----------



## scareme

Spooky, I've seen that cake before and I have to ask, are the eyes marshmallows on fire? I can't quite figure out what they are.
As long as I'm asking questions today, what is the picture on debbie's avatar?


----------



## Draik41895

looks like a geoduck Geoduck - Wikipedia, the free [email protected]@[email protected]@/wiki/File:GooeyduckSeafood.jpg" class="image"><img alt="" src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/b0/GooeyduckSeafood.jpg/220px-GooeyduckSeafood.jpg"@@[email protected]@commons/thumb/b/b0/GooeyduckSeafood.jpg/220px-GooeyduckSeafood.jpg


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe Draik has the answer about Debbie's avatar (saw these creatures on an episode of "Dirty Jobs"), and I think those cake eyes are tea lights. I do, however, like the idea of setting marshmallows on fire:devil:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

second prop done, now to take a break, and maybe a nap!


----------



## Evil Queen

scareme said:


> Spooky, I've seen that cake before and I have to ask, are the eyes marshmallows on fire? I can't quite figure out what they are.


Sugar cubes soaked with an alcohol based extract.


----------



## Spooky1

I think EQ is right. It's a pic I found on the internet, so I can't be sure.


----------



## Evil Queen

Looks like pure lemon extract works best for flaming sugar cubes.


----------



## debbie5

Yes, geoduck, pronounced "GOO-ee-duck". It makes me happy to look at them. 

So, I have decided I am just a cupcake bearing rabble rouser mom who refuses to accept the death of Halloween and birthday celebrations in school.I cannot beleive I got reamed out FOR CUPCAKES .Rome is burning and I'm icing cupcakes, dammit.


----------



## Death's Door

Finally got a moment to sit down and see what you are all up to. I went to the produce junction today to pick up some things for this weekend and what do they have - packs of big strawberries - the strawberries started calling to me to dip them in chocolate!!! I couldn't believe my ears. Like I need something else to do. So tomorrow I will be making chocolate covered strawberries and chocolate covered potato chips for pokeno. I'm even melting some sugar free chocolate down and making hubby some chocolate covered strawberries for Valentines' Day. I think he will be so surprised.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Yes, geoduck, pronounced "GOO-ee-duck".


I hate spelling...


----------



## GothicCandle

Spooky1 said:


> I've heard of patient catching on fire during surgery.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,551361,00.html


Yep, that's what I ment by explosion, though it is a bit of an exaggeration when i said "Look, your on the ceiling, well part of you is" since it's not a big explosion, but it is one none the less. Here's some info I copied from the book "Surgical Laparoscopy" by Karl A. Zucker, published in 2001.



> The original risk in the operating room for explosion was from the use of explosive anesthetic agents such as ether and cyplopropane. These gases could ignite by any arc discharge of sufficient energy, even static charges. In the absence of ether and other explosive agents, there is still a significant explosive hazard when electro surgery is used: intestinal gas explosions. Indeed, 43% of unprepared bowel contains a potentially explosive mixture of gases. Hydrogen-air mixtures composed of 4% to 7% hydrogen are potentially explosive. Gas mixtures with 5% to 15% methane are also in the explosive range. For this reason, mannitol, which promotes the production of methane should be avoided in bowl preparations. The reason an explosion occurs is that there is a very rapid, oxidative reaction that produces heat (Rapid exothermic oxidative reaction) The gases are produced so rapidly the the product gases cannot diffuse out of the way of subsequent combustion products. If this in excess of the speed of sound, a pressure or shock wave is formed that moves away from the source, creating an explosion. Nitrous oxide is a gas that is capable of supporting such a reaction. Although debated studies have documented levels of nitrous oxide in the peritoneal cavity during laparoscopy that can support combustion. It is also the reason that nitrous oxide should not be used as the insufflating gas when electro surgery is planned or contemplated.


----------



## autumnghost

Dark Angel 27 said:


> second prop done, now to take a break, and maybe a nap!


Good grief girl! You make me feel like a total slacker.  I'd better get busy. Got the plans on paper, traffic flow, etc. The actual physical labor - not so much.

Keep it up. You're my inspiration.


----------



## debbie5

Anyone have suggestions for kid b-day party activities/7 years old? I bought a pin the tail on the donkey, and I'm brain dead for more ideas? Computer probs are making searching nearly impossible today as pages wont load or take forever, which is a new symptom...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

autumnghost said:


> Good grief girl! You make me feel like a total slacker.  I'd better get busy. Got the plans on paper, traffic flow, etc. The actual physical labor - not so much.
> 
> Keep it up. You're my inspiration.


http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25714
this one was just a one day project. didn't plan on her, but i went to goodwill and found her.

my big prop is taking forever to build, but he's comming along too.

now get out there and make some props! :lolkin:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

by the way, thank you for the compliment. it gives me all kinds of warm fuzzies! :googly:


----------



## debbie5

The pot of ghoul-ash is ready, if anyone wants some.


----------



## morbidmike

I am smelling like a rose that somebody gave me on my birthday death bed!!!!!!! I am headed to the casino for the night I need to win some prop money....the casino is owned by the native Indians so hopefully I can trade my wife for some chips or pelts MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!!!!!


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> The pot of ghoul-ash is ready, if anyone wants some.


We had some this week too.

Go ahead Mike, lose lots of money. It will help stimulate the economy.

Happy Birthday Abraham Lincoln!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> Happy Birthday Abraham Lincoln!


*snicker* just had to...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bathroom renovation starts on Monday. I predict a week of dust in the house followed by a couple more weeks of said dust as it settles out of the air.


----------



## Draik41895

Does anyone know if an excersize ball will float when filled with helium? And possibly covered in papier mache?


----------



## Evil Queen

I think the ball alone would be too much weight to get any lift from the helium.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

just got back from goodwill...again. this time my neice wanted to work on a prop. so, she's selected a doll to modify...and now is anxious to get started on her.

it seems i've passed on the haunting sydrome to her...her mom should just love me! *cue evil laugh*


----------



## Draik41895

Evil Queen said:


> I think the ball alone would be too much weight to get any lift from the helium.


That's what I was thinking, but it would be a lot of helium compared to a balloon.


----------



## Bone Dancer

1 cubic foot of helium can lift 28.2 grams.
a penny weights about 2.8 grams.


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## Bone Dancer

Can I get fries with that?


----------



## GothicCandle

Bone Dancer said:


> Can I get fries with that?


Would you like to super size your order?


----------



## Evil Queen

Ok I'm not hungry for breakfast any more.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

lol. katelyn saw her post this morning. she was thrilled!


----------



## Spooky1

We're watching a program called "Cemetery Special" on Public TV. It's all about cemeteries across the country. It's a very cool program. Makes me want to go tour cemeteries around the country. There's one in Boston that was gorgeous.

Roxy says if she can get a gargoyle on her tombstone, she may reconsider getting cremated. Maybe I could get a Jack-O-Lantern on mine.


----------



## Spooky1

GothicCandle said:


>


Yum, that reminds me that it's lunchtime


----------



## debbie5

Birthday party went well...I found pink gingham & daisy b-day tablecloth & partyware I had forgotten about in basement (free)... kids made princess crown craft ("free"..kit from basement I got on clearance 3 years ago- 50 cents each) and then beat the bejeebers out of each other with long wormie shaped balloons ($1.25 package), made Model Magic necklaces (50 cents each), each kid made their own English muffin pizzas & salads (all ingredients on sale..cheap), custom made cake ($7) & had them try to pop about 30 round balloons on the rug before they left ($2) (WHY is that such a hit at parties!!??) then GOODBYE! Fun, cheap...my kinda party. The best thing in the favor bag was the 33-cents-for-12 silly band-ish bracelets! I really love doing kids parties. I was at party store last night, and there was a couple/parents were dropping a TON of money on their 4 year old's party (kid was with them picking out stuff). For me, the thrill & challenge is making it fun and doing it chhheeaapppppp. Man, 7 year old girls can TALK! HOLY COW.


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 13 is Get A Different Name Day. If you don't like your birth name, now's your chance to make a change.


----------



## Draik41895

my new name is Nelliel Tu Odelschwank


----------



## debbie5

My name is That Bitch.


----------



## Evil Queen

Cassiopeia Hogbottom Booch, Queen of the Booches.


----------



## Draik41895

I really wish I could see her tomorrow. I dont want it to be another wasted Valentines day... Though it probably will be. Theres no way I can make it to Stanford, and if she does come home tomorrow (hopefully) I doubt her parents would let me see her. Well... at least I get to see Gnomeo and Juliet with my dad and sister


----------



## debbie5

Gracie: "Momma, why don't you drink wine? Wine has alcohol in it, right?"

Me: "Yes wine has alcohol in it. I don't drink because it hurts my stomach, and it makes me hot."

Gracie:"It makes you cute/hot?"

Me: "No. HOT hot".


LOL. If booze made me hot, I'd drink 24-7. I think Gracie just nailed the whole concept of beer goggles.


----------



## debbie5

draik- I hope you at least call her. How 'bout doing something sweet like sing her a song or make up one of your fantastic poems for her. I was in a long distance relationship for 2 years before I married the guy- my hubs. It's do-able. If it's meant to be, it will be.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Gracie: "Momma, why don't you drink wine? Wine has alcohol in it, right?"
> 
> Me: "Yes wine has alcohol in it. I don't drink because it hurts my stomach, and it makes me hot."
> 
> Gracie:"It makes you cute/hot?"
> 
> Me: "No. HOT hot".
> 
> LOL. If booze made me hot, I'd drink 24-7. I think Gracie just nailed the whole concept of beer goggles.


If alcohol made the person drinking it "hot" then creepy alcoholics with octopus hands would always have dates.


----------



## debbie5

OMG. Arcade Fire won record of the year? They sound like a pretentious garage band. Bleck. Here, take a taste & you decide...certainly not the next REM...


----------



## debbie5

Happy Valentine's Day, everyone!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

bah! humbug!


----------



## autumnghost

Dark Angel 27 said:


> bah! humbug!


Uh oh. Somebody's got a case of the blues.

Happy Valentine's Day all.


----------



## debbie5

HOLY MOLY! Its about 40 degrees outside, and the almost 4 inches of ice on my driveway is soft & choppable. AMEN! But crap, I was gonna clean house...hmm.What to do...what to do? Working outside always wins over working inside! I'm so happy- now I don't have to worry about me or the chilluns falling as we shuffle to the garage on a driveway that's like a skating rink. Now I just gotta find where hubster stored the chopper.


----------



## autumnghost

Work outside. You'll end up tracking gunk all over your newly cleaned floors any way.


----------



## debbie5

Yep..gonna chop 'til my arms get rubbery, then clean out the mudroom, which is very muddy & salty. I have a stuffed turkey breast in the slow cooker...all is good.


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 14th is....
* Valentine's Day
* Clean Out Your Computer Day
* Ferris Wheel Day
* League of Women Voter's Day
* National Call in Single Day
* National Have a Heart Day
* Quirky Alone Day
* National Organ Donor Day
* National Cream-Filled Chocolates Day


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Valentine's Day, Forum Folks!

TJ Valentine 2 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hugs to everyone today!


----------



## scareme

I watched last nights Grammys. Is it just me, or does Lady Gaga's new song sound a lot like Madonna's Express Yourself?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dark Angel 27 said:


> bah! humbug!


Are we anti-valentine's day DA?

Roses are red...
Violets are blue...
I'd rather be single
than be stuck with you!
Happy Anti-Valentine's Day


----------



## Dark Angel 27

autumnghost said:


> Uh oh. Somebody's got a case of the blues.
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day all.





Hauntiholik said:


> Are we anti-valentine's day DA?
> 
> Roses are red...
> Violets are blue...
> I'd rather be single
> than be stuck with you!
> Happy Anti-Valentine's Day


yeah, i guess i'm a little anti valentines day. i'm still in the middle of the one year since breaking up with Dean. It's always difficult during the first year. it'll be even harder when our aniversary comes up on the 25th of this year. if ever i picked a day to drink, it would be either today or on the 25th. but since i'm on meds, drinking is out of the question...so i'll just make a dummy of my ex and put my chockram to good use...or i could just do what i've been doing and work on my props...

but i don't want to spoil the day for all you mushy lovebirds. just ignore an bitter white woman. :lolkin:


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

You shot DA's ex!:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Spooky1 said:


> Happy Valentine's Day





RoxyBlue said:


> You shot DA's ex!:googly:


thanks guys i appreciate the sentament:xbones:


----------



## debbie5

7 year old has croupy cough, fever. As usual, doc won't prescribe meds 'til she's had it several days. Urgghh... gonna be a long night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're watching the Westminster Dog Show at the moment. Missed seeing the Hounds group, saw part of the Toy group (and glad to see the toy poodle did NOT make it into the top four for that group for a change). The Non-Sporting group is up now - lots of beautiful dogs who, in general, look better than their handlers


----------



## Death's Door

Gooda Morning all!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Da Weiner!


February 15 is:

Candlemas - on the Julian Calendar. Candlemas is a Christian celebration of the Feast of Purification of the Virgin Mary. It also celebrates the annual blessing of candles used by the church. 

National Gum Drop Day - Personally, I don't like gum drops

Singles Awareness Day - for those who are unattached and without a significant other, and may feel left out by the whole Valentine's Day thing


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy St. Skeletor's Day!

Bitter single people, rejoice! If the lovey-dovey Valentine’s Day make you wanna puke, today’s your day: St. Skeletor Day.

St Valentine of course is the patron saint of making single people feel like crap — each year, the celebration drifts further away from the celebration of love, and further towards the celebration of fluffy handcuffs, expensive flowers, thoughtless greetings cards and other crap shaped into heart shaped packaging, putting pressure on people in relationships to partake of their hard earned cash and actually buy this crap.

Simply put, St. Skeletor Day’s purposes are:

1) The destruction of "lurrve"
2) The destruction of saucy greeting cards
3) The destruction of people with boyfriends/girlfriends


----------



## Spooky1

Haunti, Is there a St. He-Man day too?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Haunti, Is there a St. He-Man day too?


Hmmmmm doesn't look like it. Perhaps you could start one Spooky1


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> We're watching the Westminster Dog Show at the moment. Missed seeing the Hounds group, saw part of the Toy group (and glad to see the toy poodle did NOT make it into the top four for that group for a change). The Non-Sporting group is up now - lots of beautiful dogs who, in general, look better than their handlers


Isn't that the truth? You wonder why dog handlers that show such beautiful dogs can't look a little better themselves. They are a seedy looking bunch, to say the least. They interviewed one (male) dog handler for the evening news, who admitted that he swiped the dog's hair spray for his own use. My Mom and I thought that was pretty funny, as it seemed to have worked for the dog but didn't do much for the man.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> We're watching the Westminster Dog Show at the moment. Missed seeing the Hounds group, saw part of the Toy group (and glad to see the toy poodle did NOT make it into the top four for that group for a change). The Non-Sporting group is up now - lots of beautiful dogs who, in general, look better than their handlers


Have you watched the movie "Best In Show"? A very funny movie about dog shows. Fred Willard kills me. "how much do you think I can bench press?" LMAO


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Best in Show" is a riot, as is "Waiting for Guffman" and (less so) "A Mighty Wind".

Fred Willard plays his annoying role wonderfully.


----------



## debbie5

The work that goes into doing those dogs is amazing. We considered making our 1st poodle into a show dog, but when we were told of all the fur oiling, hair spray and DYEING of the coat, we decided she could just be a beautiful pet. I have to say that a few of the handlers did a really crappy job this time, and the shar-pei should not have won her class, cuz she had a very weird tail.
We'd have a mutt if it had hair instead of fur.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Good morning, Da Weiner!
> 
> February 15 is:
> 
> Singles Awareness Day - for those who are unattached and without a significant other, and may feel left out by the whole Valentine's Day thing





Hauntiholik said:


> Happy St. Skeletor's Day!
> 
> Bitter single people, rejoice! If the lovey-dovey Valentine's Day make you wanna puke, today's your day: St. Skeletor Day.
> 
> St Valentine of course is the patron saint of making single people feel like crap - each year, the celebration drifts further away from the celebration of love, and further towards the celebration of fluffy handcuffs, expensive flowers, thoughtless greetings cards and other crap shaped into heart shaped packaging, putting pressure on people in relationships to partake of their hard earned cash and actually buy this crap.
> 
> Simply put, St. Skeletor Day's purposes are:
> 
> 1) The destruction of "lurrve"
> 2) The destruction of saucy greeting cards
> 3) The destruction of people with boyfriends/girlfriends


Finally! A day for me! now, how should i go about celebrating it?
on a side note, i spoke with another single friend last night...and she said my older brother wished her a happy v-d which she translated into 'vomit day' how fitting!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

so much to do today! 

i have a beta to do for a fellow author, writing of my own and i have a prop to work on...what to do first!


----------



## Death's Door

Crazy day at work today!!! These new procedures have me running in circles. I almost caught my tail on a few of times in the process. Whew! I feel a dizzy spell coming on.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A day late, but still useful for those who want to plan for next year:jol:


----------



## Draik41895

Pokemon mon mon....


----------



## scareme

One week ago tonight Ponca City, OK. recorded a record low -31 not counting the wind chill factor. Today was 70 and tomorrow should be 76. What a change. 
Yesterday for Valentine's Day hubby cooked a shrimp and crab leg boil for myself, the kids and their dates. Cheaper and less crowded than a restaurant. Love my honey.
Tonight we had tickets to the Thunder/Kings basketball game. Of course my asthma has to act up, so my daughter ended up going with Rick. How does my asthma know the worst possible times?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

feeling burned out. i think tomorrow, i'll go down town and visit the waterfalls. i seriously need to de-stress. and for free too~


----------



## morbidmike

I am alive so dont worry people ....just wanted to let you know.....that is all for now....end transmission ........WARNING POST WILL SELF DESTRUCT IN 30 SECONDS......enjoy your days folks may love and happiness flow over you like a water fall......( BARF)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

are you mocking me mike?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i was serious about going downtown and taking a walk by the Alamo and the River walk. It's all about de-stressing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, he's not mocking you, DA, he's just being Mike

Here's a great face that has "prop model" written all over it:

purplewingedlizard by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dark Angel 27

what is that adorable little creature! i want one!


----------



## Evil Queen

What is that? I want one! It looks like a tiny dragon! Is it real?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Cute photo-shopped lizard


----------



## Evil Queen

That's what I was afraid of.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> what is that adorable little creature! i want one!





Evil Queen said:


> What is that? I want one! It looks like a tiny dragon! Is it real?





Hauntiholik said:


> Cute photo-shopped lizard


I think Haunti is correct. A friend sent me the link and it gave no details. Wouldn't it be cool if it really existed, though?


----------



## Evil Queen

Now that's what genetic engineers should be working on.


----------



## Spooky1

It was a co-worker of mine that sent the picture link to Roxy and me. He's one who will sometimes believe photoshopped pics are real.  

It's a cute critter, even if he just lives in someones imagination.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I found the lizard on this site (1/2 down the page) http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2009/04/extreme-roads-in-uganda.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

There are some interesting pictures on that site, Haunti. Good source of haunter inspiration:jol:


----------



## Jaybo

Hauntiholik said:


> I found the lizard on this site (1/2 down the page) http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2009/04/extreme-roads-in-uganda.html


Wow, I see lots of wasted time in my future. Great site!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's what can happen when the cute little dragon lizard grows up:

dragonfirefighters by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Draik41895

lol...inother news... im home sick again


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Draik

And sorry to hear you're under the weather


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hauntiholik said:


> I found the lizard on this site (1/2 down the page) http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2009/04/extreme-roads-in-uganda.html


WARNING -------

Before going to this link be sure you have food and water at your desk. You may be there a very long time.


----------



## Evil Queen

RoxyBlue said:


> Here's what can happen when the cute little dragon lizard grows up:
> 
> dragonfirefighters by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


But I still want one.


----------



## debbie5

You don't want one...imagine the size of the POOPER SCOOPER!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Debbie, ever practical as always


----------



## Death's Door

debbie5 said:


> You don't want one...imagine the size of the POOPER SCOOPER!!


I think I have a solution - after the dragon takes a dump, it sprays fire on it and it all turns to ash - then it will blow away in the wind or you can probably use it in your garden! Just make sure the dragon's dumping grounds is away from the house and vehicles. :googly:


----------



## debbie5

Oooooo!! We could make soap from the ashes!!


----------



## debbie5

What would we feed it? Politicians??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Silly girl, everyone knows dragons eat wanna-be kings:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## PirateLady

Hauntiholik said:


> I found the lizard on this site (1/2 down the page) http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2009/04/extreme-roads-in-uganda.html


Wow found something to do while I'm off starting Monday for the next three weeks...recovering from surgery..... thanks!!!!!!!! :xbones:


----------



## scareme

Hope you feel better soon! What kind of surgery, if I might ask?


----------



## debbie5

I could use a whole body lift...anyone have any spare duct tape??


----------



## scareme

How many cases will you need?


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 16th is....
* National Almond Day

* Do a Grouch a Favor Day - go find yourself a grouchy person and go out of your way to turn their frown upside down. A nice heavy frying pan should so the trick.


----------



## Spooky1

PirateLady said:


> Wow found something to do while I'm off starting Monday for the next three weeks...recovering from surgery..... thanks!!!!!!!! :xbones:


Hope you have a speedy recovery, Pirate lady!


----------



## Devils Chariot

After years of building halloween in my little apartment, on March 1st I will be moving into my first house. I have included a pic of the most important feature of this new home:










Let a new age of terror begin!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats DC!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I thought walk-in closets were the most important feature of a new home

Congratualtions, DC! Looks as if you have a great space in which to concoct your demented creations


----------



## Draik41895

ive had these hanafuda cards this entire time and only now realized what they were


----------



## morbidmike

congrats DC let the prop madness begin .........I am what I am thats all I got to say about that


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on the new home, DC. Will you be setting up there this year?


----------



## Devils Chariot

Spooky1 said:


> Congrats on the new home, DC. Will you be setting up there this year?


Naw. It's so popular with people in the neighborhood at patty's (mom in law) house we'll keep doing it there until she is tired of it or moves.

But I will be working at home a lot more often instead of driving over to Patty's every weekend. I might miss that though. I do expect to be able to build a lot more stuff so that's a plus.


----------



## scareme

Wow, I didn't realize you did all that you've done while working out of an apartment. It was nice you had your MIL's place to work in. Now that you will have a work shop, and more storage, I can't imagine what you will come up with. I'm excited to see. Congrats on your new pad.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats DC!


----------



## Evil Queen

Hauntiholik said:


> * Do a Grouch a Favor Day - go find yourself a grouchy person and go out of your way to turn their frown upside down. A nice heavy frying pan should so the trick.


But I can't find Creepster.


----------



## Dark Star

debbie5 said:


> I could use a whole body lift...anyone have any spare duct tape??


emmmmm you might wanna try EQ's purse....


----------



## Dark Star

Congratulations on the new house DC!


----------



## Evil Queen

Hey! That's mine for when I find Creepster!


----------



## Dark Star

you think the duct tape will hold him?


----------



## Evil Queen

Ummmm I think we've had enough practice to get it right.


----------



## Dark Star

What ever do you mean? I am a good girl.


----------



## Draik41895

i bought a bunch of old japanese pokemon cards, im trying to translate them so as to help me memorize my kana


----------



## GothicCandle

that's good for learning the kana, draik, but don't use it for vocabulary; you can't go around telling people pika! pika!(which means shiny! shiny!-though pikachu says it for no apparent reason) and shinu baka!(Die you idiot!)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Dark Star said:


> What ever do you mean? I am a good girl.


yeah, sure you are...but then so am i....um....ductape is a girls best friend...in case stalking men fails...nm....*looks around and then hides in the shadows*

:lolkin:

in other news, i've bought a manaquin for 10 bucks at lane bryant. i'll post pics later!


----------



## scareme

Dark Angel 27 said:


> y
> in other news, i've bought a manaquin for 10 bucks at lane bryant. i'll post pics later!


That's a great price. I bought the upper torso at a shop that was going out of business and paid $25.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I miss Creepster.


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 17 is Random Acts of Kindness Day. You all may celebrate by being kind to me and sending me your best props:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Geez, you don't ask for much Roxy. LOL!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Notice I strategically posted that right after DC's post, too - do you think I was subtle enough?:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> That's a great price. I bought the upper torso at a shop that was going out of business and paid $25.


mines the upper torso to, but it doesn't have a head...and it came with a stand. this lane bryant was closeing up shop...*sniff* now, if i want good clothes i have to go to the other mall, the one i used to work at...that kinda sucks for me. but oh well!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Notice I strategically posted that right after DC's post, too - do you think I was subtle enough?:googly:


Roxy, your awesomeness, there is nothing subtle about you. you walk in the room and everyone notices you! (that's a compliment)


----------



## SPOOKY J

Another attempt to take down the christmas tree ends in failure.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Roxy, your awesomeness, there is nothing subtle about you. you walk in the room and everyone notices you! (that's a compliment)


Maybe it's because I have food stuck in my teeth?:googly::jol:


----------



## Dark Star

Only the green stuff...


----------



## debbie5

Girl Scout Thinking Day was a learning experience. Uber disorganized and not well planned. The 80+ girls had fun (spent most of the time just running around playing tag), which was good, but holy cats...a cluster hump for the adults. No mics, tables not set up for us to put our displays on, not enough tables or room to move or walk, event ended 1/2 hour early due to poor time planning...I thought all adults could plan events? Oh well. Maybe I'll run it next year. All that setting up & running a haunt, organizing & planning experience can be put to good use!


----------



## debbie5

SPOOKY J said:


> Another attempt to take down the christmas tree ends in failure.


I think you have won some sort of prize?


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> February 17 is Random Acts of Kindness Day. You all may celebrate by being kind to me and sending me your best props:googly:


You can have all my props Roxy!


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> February 17 is Random Acts of Kindness Day. You all may celebrate by being kind to me and sending me your best props:googly:


Oh sure, you want our best props. Not our second best, or the ones the didn't quite turn out the way we wanted, but our best. I was hoping just to send you a dented pumpkin or a half a leg bone.

With all the snow we've had the last three weeks you wouldn't think the sage brush and grass would be dry already. We are back into wild fires already this week. Yesterday one made it right up to the edge of our western metro. I'm hoping for a wet spring. Yesterday I went out and was walking around the yard. The daffodils were up three inches, but no crocuses. They usually bloom before the daffodils come out. Maybe they are getting old and I need to replant some.


----------



## Hauntiholik

In honor of "My Way Day", I give you....The King.


----------



## Death's Door

Got some bad news yesterday when I got home from work. It appears that our beagle, Jakey Bonz, either has an infection behind his eye or cancer. He also has a congentive heart problem. Hubby took him to the vet yesterday afternoon because the side of his face swelled up and he isn't eating. The vet told hubby that they can't to anything because of his age (he's 14 years old). The vet gave Jackey painkillers and an antibiotic so see if it is just infection. We just can't get him to keep the pills down and he can only open his mouth a little because of it being swollen. We even broke them up and put them in chicken soup to see if he'd ingest it. I told hubby to go to the pet store and get and shringe(?) so we can inject it in his mouth. Fingers crossed.

Even if and when the antibiotics work, the vet gave him only three months maximum to live because of his heart. Poor Jakey Bonz.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear that, DW Considering his age, shoot for keeping him comfortable and as pain free as possible.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry to hear about your fur baby DW.

Haunti are you trying to make my ears bleed? Elvis? Really?


----------



## PirateLady

scareme said:


> Hope you feel better soon! What kind of surgery, if I might ask?


Sure you can ask...A dreaded female surgery <evil music> But using a new robotic surgery so its suppose to be outpatient and less time to recover..barring no complications so I guess it's not all bad..

Thanks for all the well wishes guys.....


----------



## Hauntiholik

Evil Queen said:


> Haunti are you trying to make my ears bleed? Elvis? Really?


----------



## debbie5

happyhappyjoyjoyhappyhappyjoy.


----------



## Devils Chariot

RoxyBlue said:


> February 17 is Random Acts of Kindness Day. You all may celebrate by being kind to me and sending me your best props:googly:


Oops, just packed em all up last night! Snooze you lose Roxy!


----------



## scareme

Sorry to hear about you dog DW. Hard to believe how close we get to them. And just like our kids, it's hard to see them sick. When our cat was sick and couldn't eat, our neighbors brought over baby food in chicken and beef and she was able to eat that. Have you tried that?


----------



## scareme

I saw a sign of spring today. The panhandlers on the corners who hold the "will work for food" signs were wearing shorts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Devils Chariot said:


> Oops, just packed em all up last night! Snooze you lose Roxy!


Aw, dammit!:jol:

Our sign of spring is the appearance of blackbirds and starlings. We can get 30 at a time around our feeders, and they can clean them out within an hour or two.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

another successful trip to the library. did some reasearch too! loads of fun!


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 18 is National Battery Day. That's battery as in "Eveready", not "assault and battery"


----------



## RoxyBlue

And in honor of the upcoming President's Day:


----------



## Spooky1

DW, sorry to hear about your pup being ill. Good luck.


----------



## debbie5

Fevered kid again. Back to doc. Third time in a week- a new family record.


----------



## debbie5

LOL.."Harry Truman weird little human"...liked the wheelchair plane too.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i just love the Animaniacs! that's real good comedy there. why can't there be more cartoons like them!


----------



## Death's Door

Last night hubby and I went out to give Jakey his food and pills. We blendered his food to make it easier for him to eat. From the looks of his face, the infection went down a lot yesterday and he did eat for us. Even though it's infection, I glad it's not cancer as the vet was saying could be. He did get one painkiller in him but when we tried to give him the antibiotic, he didn't want any parts of it. We even bought a "pill plundger" to insert the pill in his mouth - no dice - after he ate, he went right back in his kennel and laid down. I can't wait to go home to see how he's doing. 

Looking forward to a nice three-day weekend. It's in the 60's today. Feels like spring but I still think we are still in for some more snow/cold weather.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know how you can tell it's a beautiful day outside? The office becomes a ghost town at 3:00PM.


----------



## Spooky1

It's nice to be able to do some yard work in the middle of Feb. It's 75 out, woot. To bad it's going to cool down for the weekend.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Kinda windy but still in the mid 30's. Snow melting by the minute. Die snow die.
Sorry, it's been a long winter.


----------



## debbie5

I managed to chop almost all of the 3-4 inches of ice out of the gravel driveway. It was amaazzziinnggg out today. Very strong WARM wind, sunshine kept me warm. Chilly when sun went in, but almost a cloudless day. Gracie got antibiotics for her blossoming sinus infection (YAY! She can now go to her 1st sleepover tomorrow!) and we had a picnic lunch in the sunshine on the porch. Getting back in the swing of Urban Amish-ness...mended a few things, worked on more Girl Scout craft ideas. I love this break in the cold weather! I barely slept last night (listening to kid cough all night..but it allowed me to read an entire book) but was really revved up by the great weather today!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thats awesome DW! 

i've graduated from using glue based mache paste to just plain flower and water with a little bit of salt. and boom! i'm finding it so much better then the glue and water. and it dries faster too!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

dw, have you tried the penut butter trick? its not a solid food, so it could work, that is until he wises up to what you're doing. (like mine did!)


----------



## Draik41895

awww, sadie is such a scaredy rat


----------



## debbie5

Weiner, will he let you open his mouth? if so, just shove the pill as far back into his throat as you can get it, and then when he closes his mouth, hold his snoot shut til you hear him swallow. Swallow= praise & a piece of cheese or soft treat. But you probably know this and now I look like a boob. 
Sorry to hear he's still under the weather, but glad to hear he's less swollen today.


----------



## GothicCandle

Hope Jakey feels better, Da Weiner. Pets are like children, among other reasons; that's why they make kids medicine taste different. They should invent flavored dog medicine. They have flavored small animal medicine(rabbit, rat, bird) after all. Though, speaking from experience shoving strawberry flavored liquid down a sick rabbit's throat isn't any easier (hence the nickname Bunny Burrito with the use of towels)


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you want a dog medicine to be palatable to a dog, make it smell and taste like cat poo. Seriously. Dogs love that s**t.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> If you want a dog medicine to be palatable to a dog, make it smell and taste like cat poo. Seriously. Dogs love that s**t.


cat food too. and chocolate. If they can't/aren't suppose to have it THEN they'll love it. One of my cousins once came over with his Easter basket and put it in the guest room but left the door an inch open and the dog got in and ate half his(hollow) chocolate bunny. He ended up being fine and lived quite a few more years afterward though. Another dog of mine learned how to unzip purses and would steal gum or whatever kinds of food(or kleenex) she thought smelled yummy.


----------



## Draik41895

RoxyBlue said:


> If you want a dog medicine to be palatable to a dog, make it smell and taste like cat poo. Seriously. Dogs love that s**t.


lol, literally


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 19th is....
* Chocolate Mint Day - celebrate the way you want but it has to involve chocolate mint flavoring.

* Temporary Insanity Day - We can all thank Daniel E. Sickles, a New York congressman, who was the first man to be acquitted of murder on grounds of temporary insanity on February 19, 1859 for this holiday. Sickles crime? He shot and killed the man he accused of having an affair with his wife. The man just happened to be Washington, DC District Attorney Philip Barton Key, son of Francis Scott Key - the author of the “Star Spangled Banner.”


----------



## Spooky1

Finally posted our Halloween haunt video. We were really slow about putting this together this year. It only took me 3 1/2 months to get around to getting it done.  Now we need to get a copy to Zombie for the DVD.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> February 17 is Random Acts of Kindness Day. You all may celebrate by being kind to me and sending me your best props:googly:


I couldn't send you my best prop cause it would be the one you and Spooky made for me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

How sweet of you to say so, Scareme


----------



## debbie5

New diet tip: eat the frosting off of the piece of cake, throw cake out.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

This is just too cute! 









she wanted to make a bottle for her baby doll...yeah, that's supposed to be blood in the bottle, (its her baby vampire)


----------



## scareme

That is cute. You have a future haunter on your hands.


----------



## debbie5

7 year old @ 1st sleepover....will be gone 22 hours. It's VERY WEIRD without her home! It's.....it's......peaceful. 

LOL.

I stayed at party for a while. While B'day girl was opening up her presents on dining room table, all of a sudden my kid starts saying "OOoo!OOoo!" and pointing to lift up a piece of wrapping paper from the table. It had fallen clear across the opening of a lit jar candle. Yikes! The mortified mom then sent her hubby around to blow out all the candles on the end & coffee tables. kids + candles= not a good thing. 
About an hour later, I had to stop by the house to drop off cough meds that had slipped out of my daughter's overnight bag. The front door was wide open. (It's about 10 degrees out here.)They had left in a hurry to go to the movies and left the door open. Of course, my 1st thought was they were getting robbed..LOL.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> That is cute. You have a future haunter on your hands.


aint that the truth. she also made a cradle for her too.



debbie5 said:


> 7 year old @ 1st sleepover....will be gone 22 hours. It's VERY WEIRD without her home! It's.....it's......peaceful.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> I stayed at party for a while. While B'day girl was opening up her presents on dining room table, all of a sudden my kid starts saying "OOoo!OOoo!" and pointing to lift up a piece of wrapping paper from the table. It had fallen clear across the opening of a lit jar candle. Yikes! The mortified mom then sent her hubby around to blow out all the candles on the end & coffee tables. kids + candles= not a good thing.
> About an hour later, I had to stop by the house to drop off cough meds that had slipped out of my daughter's overnight bag. The front door was wide open. (It's about 10 degrees out here.)They had left in a hurry to go to the movies and left the door open. Of course, my 1st thought was they were getting robbed..LOL.


sounds like you had a lot of fun!


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 20 is:

Cherry Pie Day 

Hoodie Hoo Day - if you didn't go out at noon, wave your hands over your head, and chant "Hoodie-Hoo", you missed it 

Love Your Pet Day


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> February 20 is:
> 
> Cherry Pie Day
> 
> Hoodie Hoo Day - if you didn't go out at noon, wave your hands over your head, and chant "Hoodie-Hoo", you missed it
> 
> Love Your Pet Day


I love cherry pie, yummy.

We were walking our dog (who we love ) at noon, so we missed our chance to chant Hoodie-Hoo.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i definitely love my pets, but i'm not too fond of cherry pie!


----------



## debbie5

Cherry clot pie....


----------



## Bone Dancer

I'm so bummed, its snowing, about 4 inches so far. I really liked seeing dirt again.


----------



## debbie5

I KNOOOOOoooooooowwwwwwww!! It was so nice & sunny, and now it's bitter cold again! Oh well...at least it's a normal winter, not like the wussy ones we've had in past 5 years, or where it's wussy..and then you get 5 feet of snow in 24 hours.


----------



## GothicCandle

I'd gladly switch weather with you both. Give me clouds and snow and you can have this horrid sunshine! Blech!


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 21st is....
* Clam Chowder Day
* Introduce a Girl to Engineering Day
* Single Tasking Day
* Card Reading Day
* President's Day
* National Sticky Bun Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> February 21st is....
> * Introduce a Girl to Engineering Day


My dad's an engineer (retired). He was my introduction to engineering in the form of being really detail-oriented and anal-retentive when you're fixing things


----------



## Spooky1

Friday it was in the mid 70s, tonight snow. That damn ground hog is playing games with us.


----------



## Evil Queen

Kill the groundhog! Anyone for a new hat?


----------



## Spooklights

Spooky1 said:


> Friday it was in the mid 70s, tonight snow. That damn ground hog is playing games with us.


The ground hog is possessed!


----------



## GothicCandle

How to tell if someone is hard of hearing:
Mom 10feet away: What are you looking for?
Me looking in the freezer: Food
Mom: Clothes?? I don't think there's any clothes in there.


----------



## autumnghost

My latest wood burning. Today I spent most of the day trying to get my Etsy shop running. Easy stuff but major time consuming. I have about a dozen more items to add but it's time for a break. My eyeballs are crossing.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

that's pretty!

my niece is now obsessed with her vampire doll. now she's making a blanket for her with my plastic loom. and the blankets pink...lol. gotta love her!

i'm working on the box my gargoyle baby will be sitting on. i'll post pics later of it. it's gonna be awesome!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Darn, I missed National Sticky Bun day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

There's still time, BD Surely there's a bakery or grocery store near you.


----------



## scareme

autumnghost said:


> My latest wood burning. Today I spent most of the day trying to get my Etsy shop running. Easy stuff but major time consuming. I have about a dozen more items to add but it's time for a break. My eyeballs are crossing.


I love your piece. You do fantastic work. The original piece of that work is here in Oklahoma City. It's huge. Also, a bit of trivia, the man that designed that also designed the Indian head nickel. I'd like to see more of your work. PM me.


----------



## debbie5

El Cheapo me is putting the red satin, heart-shaped box in storage, so hubby can take it to the chocolatier next year and have him fill it with raspberry creams & orange creams...hubby just said "Like I'll remember to do THAT"... 

Aww.....


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD

5 more posts & and i can post pictures

same

ok

sorry


----------



## Dark Angel 27

lol. at least you got choclate for vomit day...sorry meant valentines day! 

its time to go pass out in bed again. i hope everyone sleeps well!


----------



## autumnghost

scareme said:


> I love your piece. You do fantastic work. The original piece of that work is here in Oklahoma City. It's huge. Also, a bit of trivia, the man that designed that also designed the Indian head nickel. I'd like to see more of your work. PM me.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Spooky1

Ah, the joy of shoveling ice and snow first thing in the morning. At least it was only about 3 inches, the forecast had been for 4-8, so it could have been worse. I hate that lying groundhog.


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 22 is:

George Washington's Birthday - Happy official birthday, George!

Be Humble Day - what?!?!:googly:

Walking the Dog Day - did that this morning

International World Thinking Day - does that mean we think about the world?


----------



## Hauntiholik

My laptop is showing signs that it's going to give up the ghost soon after 2.5 years.
Some people say that "pc" stands for "personal computer". I'm thinking that mine stands for "piece o' crap".


----------



## trishaanne

So, a few minutes ago my idiot son and his fiancee leave with their two SCREAMING babies (poor kids have such idiots for parents, I know I didn't raise him to be that way). The two other other grandkids, the ones that are here every day, come walking down my hall, real slow, arms in front of them, wearing fake zombie teeth they found somewhere, and yelling, "BRAINS". After I pretended to be scared, they took the teeth out and told me, "It's ok grandma, it's just us." I LOVE their sick, twisted little imaginations. I SOOO needed them here after seeing the poor other grandkids and what they have to live with.


----------



## debbie5

"(poor kids have such idiots for parents, I know I didn't raise him to be that way)"

LOL...but I'm sorry you are so frustrated!


----------



## debbie5

It really sucks having so little money. Every year, we get a very large tax refund and hubs & I sit down to divvy it out to cover us for things we anticipate needing for the entire coming year. After 15 years of no vacations, ever, we visited the NJ shore 2 years ago, and fell in love with a very quiet barrier island. Very family friendly and small, non-touristy, and cheap, good food! I grew up going to Atlantic City every year, and now I want to give my kids that same experience. There is NOTHING like going to the ocean. I found a house to rent for the cost of a hotel per night (about $140 a night). I'm trying to justify the expense...I'm SO frugal & half of me wants to put the $ we'd spend on vacation in savings for emergencies (after all, we DO drive 15 year old cars) but the other half of me realizes that my soon to be 14 year old will only be with us for a few more summers before she's off on her own...what to DO!? I had been planning on doing more smaller, local, weekend activities instead of one big vacation (i.e. camping in Adirondack park, horseback riding up the mountains, etc) which would cost less. 
How the hell do you guys decide what to do? Just go to the ocean & hope it all works out in the end? When we went to this island, I kid you not- it was like paradise...very few people on the beach, perfect weather, an amazing time for us as a family. I need to consult that manual, "How To Make Adult Decisions"...any advice?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Debbie,
Do the family vacation and make the memories. Money comes and money goes but your time together will last much longer. Time is precious.


----------



## trishaanne

Deb, I feel your pain. I can't convince hubby to ever splurge and take a MUCH needed vacation..from his job, our parents and especially our kids and grandkids. He'd rather take our dwindling tax returns and use them for paying off bills, doing car repair or work on the house. Nothing fun, nothing that we can't find the money to do some other time. Of course, now that our tax refunds are practically non existant, and we have no deductions, (unless I take the grandsons away from their idiot parents and raise them), and I lost my income since my granddaughter is going to preschool next week, I can understand his way of thinking. Since we're trying to sell the house, we have work to do on it to make it sellable. However, we both need a bit of time away from all the chaos before he has a stroke or something and before I lay down in my neighbors driveway like a giant speed bump hoping he rolls over me at night when he gets home from work! I say go for the vacation. Family vacations, especially the ones that go horribly wrong, are the things we can still look back on and laugh when we get together. Noone ever looks back and says, "Remember that time we paid the electric bill?" And besides, when you're at the shore, you can call me....I'm only about half an hour from there!


----------



## Spooklights

Debbie, go for the vacation. The repairs will still be there when you get back. And if the economy keeps up the way it's going, none of us might get to go anywhere any more. At least you'll have the good memories!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, I'll have to take the flip side of this discussion devil and say vacations are something you take with money left over after financial obligations are met. Otherwise, you run the risk of having a happy family memory clouded by having to deal with being financially strapped afterwards. Money problems have a way of leaving a lasting unhappy memory.

I think you and your husband are taking an appropriate approach under the circumstances. I'm also a great believer in taking daycations - not expensive and just as memorable if the intent is to have time together as a family.

Perhaps you could consider starting a vacation fund - the whole family could participate by contributing money to the proverbial jar and then once a year see what you have and how it can be spent.


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's National Margarita Day!!!! I think I'll be partaking in a few of those when I get off work.


----------



## autumnghost

Hauntiholik said:


> Debbie,
> Do the family vacation and make the memories. Money comes and money goes but your time together will last much longer. Time is precious.


I agree. They're grown and gone before you know it. Take the time now to be together.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

do it! do it! do it!

vacations are Neccissary! life is crazy and it's eaither you go somewhere to relax or pull your hair out. i need a vacation at least oncea year, its either that, or i commit homicide! lolkin


----------



## debbie5

Hubs & I talked and we're gonna give it a try. We've never done anything like this before, so it should be an adventure! I'm gonna try to swing over to Philly & the Mutter Museum, which I've wanted to see since I was a teen. Chang & Eng lifecast..sweet!
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...4B239C869E63295F28A6A61E4&first=1&FORM=IDFRIR


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy and I have been wanting to go to the Mutter museum too. Maybe we'll get up there this year.

Damn, what happened to the warm weather. The forecast low for tonight is 8 degrees.


----------



## debbie5

On another note:
My parents gifted us with going to see the touring production of "The Lion King".
SWEET MOTHER OF JEFFERSON DAVIS! If you can possibly go see this play, DO SO. I've wanted to see it since the day it opened in NY. It is AMAZING....the opening scene was so beautiful, I cried like an idiot. There is a lot lot lot of stuff to look at to get your creative juices going...the staging, the lighting, the amazing costumes!! Even how they moved and switched sets and scenes was pretty neat. Hyena costumes were like the Japanese life sized puppets I love (and the name of which I can't recall).Life sized elephants, giraffes, leaping antelope, &stretching cheetah body costumes!Tickets were a bit pricey, but truly worth every penny. I was cursing that I didn't bring a little notebook so I could sketch the elephant graveyard set...I desperately wish I had that 30+ foot long pile of bones in my front yard. If it comes to a theatre near you, GO. 
THANKS, MOM & DAD!

My family & I would love to meet you and Roxy in the flesh, as well as anyone else who may be brave enough to endure....THE MUTTER MUSEUM (insert evil laugh here).


----------



## GothicCandle

Yay!!! The weather people say we are going to get some snow this week!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Brrrrrrrrrrrr 2 degrees this morning. I really miss the warm weather I had last week.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shoot that damn groundhog! He lied to us!


February 23 is:

International Dog Biscuit Appreciation Day - our dog celebrates this every day
Tennis Day - dogs who like tennis balls celebrate this every day, too


----------



## autumnghost

debbie5 said:


> I was cursing that I didn't bring a little notebook so I could sketch the elephant graveyard set...I desperately wish I had that 30+ foot long pile of bones in my front yard.QUOTE]
> 
> You, lady, are a TRUE haunter.


----------



## debbie5

LOL.. Thanks!


----------



## debbie5

Has anyone seen my car keys!? I just had to take a taxi to drop dog off at the groomers. The taxi charges an extra $7.50 just to wait while I ran the dog in & dropped him off! TEN DOLLARS total. Sheesh. Hubby left me keys to his car, which he has at work....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

you're so lucky. i've beenwanting to see Lion King for a while now, but never had the money...damn.

taxies are expencive too.

on another note, i saw on the tv that some congress lady is trying to make money by passing a piece of legislation that would require owners of of un-neutered male dogs to have insurance or face fines. some people want all dog owners to have to have insurance.

i'm worried that it will go through. if every dog owner were required to have insurance, think of how many dogs will never find homes...stupid greedy dog haters! :finger:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Insurance companies already take into consideration the presence of a dog in your home because of the risk of a lawsuit resulting from a dog bite, and charge accordingly. As for the neutering thing, I'm not familiar with the legislation, but I suspect it has to do with the fact that millions of animals are put to death in shelters every year because irresponsible owners do not get them spayed or neutered and allow them to breed, then dump the unwanted offspring. And every responsible animal rescue organization requires an adopted pet to be spayed or neutered prior to adoption for that very reason.


----------



## Death's Door

Sorry I haven't been here in a while but thanx for all of your well wishes for Jakey. For the past couple of days he has been taking his medicine without shoving them down his throat. We have another couple days of antibiotics to give him. 

This weather is crazy. Last Friday, I was outside having a glas of wine and a cigar on the patio in the 70-degree weather. Yesterday I'm shoving 5 inches of snow. I had Monday off from work and decided to take the day off making it a 4-day weekend. I must be getting good at shoveling because it only took me an hour to shovel the sidewalks and driveway. In the yard, hubby made a path to the kennels. After we finished we started back to the house and Jackey raced right past me. It was good to see him up and about all by himself.


----------



## charlie1s

What kind of isurance are they talking?.... I'm assuming since it's only for unnuetered male dogs it must be some sort of "unauthorized breeding insurance"......Are they going to DNA test to prove paternity......Wait , Don't tell me this "insurance" is only availible from the govt.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot, Jakey!


----------



## scareme

When I was over in Ireland, where they have national health care, so no insurance companies will make any money off health insurance, they have pet insurance commercials. Every time we would see a health insurance commercial here, imagine it to be a pet commercial. The way ins. co. use our families, they use your pets to tug at your heart strings, and purse strings. I thought it was kind of funny. If you love him, insure his health. Money Money.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of dogs:

PuppyCPR by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks Roxy, that was cute. 
You have to know that a cat would never do that for you. He might eat you later thou.


----------



## Evil Queen

Awww that is tooo cute.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

couldn't find the news story on the new sites, but finally i found a link to the story
http://www.animalpetsandfriends.com/Article/Texas-State-Rep--Proposes-Mandatory-Dog-Insurance/41770

and yes, the puppy picture is adorable!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for the link, DA. After reading this, I have to agree that this seems unnecessary because home owner's insurance would probably already cover damages caused by a dog biting someone. Our insurance agent specifically asked us if we had a dog when we were going over coverages one time.

Frankly, some of the most aggressive dogs I've ever met weighed less than 20 pounds


----------



## scareme

Signs of Spring! Today I had two yellow crocus and a daffodil bloom. A little late this year for my first blooms. And they are calling for snow on Fri.. But they've been wrong before.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Frankly, some of the most aggressive dogs I've ever met weighed less than 20 pounds


yeah, and its so predictable that pitbulls and rotties are mentioned as the most agressive. that irritates me to no end. everyone one knows that there are no bad dogs, just realy sucky owners.


----------



## GothicCandle

Dark Angel 27 said:


> yeah, and its so predictable that pitbulls and rotties are mentioned as the most agressive. that irritates me to no end. everyone one knows that there are no bad dogs, just realy sucky owners.


Without getting into any kind of debate(I do agree with you mostly, pitbulls and other "Bad dogs"can be good dogs, it depends on the dog) but the reason that pit's get such a bad rap is that when they do bite they don't let go. A different dog doesn't have the jaw power to hang on, but pitbulls have been bred for fighting, to hang on and not give up. Their like crocodiles, once they've got you, your a goner. Other historical pit breeds were done the same way, like English bulldogs, but after dog fighting was made illegal in England dog lovers began breeding them for good temperament so the modern day English(and it's American cousin as well as other pit dogs) have been turned into sweet baby dolls who are just as sweet as can be. Any dog has this ability, but sadly most "pitbulls"(which is not a breed name by the way) are still used illegally to fight and many shelter dogs are rescues from such horrible treatment. The aggressive dogs keep breeding to other aggressive dogs and that creates-aggressive dogs; where the original cause was simply ownership. If there was a proper breeding program set up then pitbulls could all be great household pets in just a few generations and they would gain the reputation as that of an English bulldog; but as long as the horrendous torture of dog fighting continues they don't have a chance. it's really sad. As for other dogs which are deemed aggressive by breed, like rottis(who can't fall in love with those eyebrows!!!)you have to be a very strict owner and be the dominant leader of the pack. That's why some little dogs can be very aggressive-their too little to do much damage so people baby them and let them be the boss. To a point babying a little dog does no damage since they are-for the most part- very docile dogs *but you can't let them be the boss* and when it's a big dog it can be dangerous. a 3lb chihuahua can be just as aggressive; but if he attacked-in reference to what Jeff Dunham said:googly:- he can be dropped kicked over the fence. A big dog can't. Being a responsible owner is hard work, and sadly many people do not do enough research on the breed of their choice. That said though there is such a thing as a bad dog-its ether bad breeding, bad owner, or flat out bad luck of a bad personality. If there are mean people there can be mean dogs.

*puts away soap box


----------



## debbie5

"Originally Posted by RoxyBlue 
Frankly, some of the most aggressive people I've ever met weighed less than 200 pounds."

Well said.


----------



## Spooky1

Wait a minute? Are you saying Roxy called me aggressive? :googly:


----------



## PirateLady

hey just wanted to let you guys know my surgery went well. a little more complicated...but instead of outpatient I ended up spending the night and instead of 3 weeks off for recovery it is now 6 weeks....but it all went well, I am home recovering. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers and will be online a little more later.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Glad to hear it went well PirateLady. Will we be seeing you online more during the day for 6 weeks?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good to hear all is well PirateLady.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to hear you got through the surgery okay and are home under the care of your husband now, Pirate Lady!

Hmmmm, sounds like you might be having a little time on your hands to be making Halloween decorations....



debbie5 said:


> "Originally Posted by RoxyBlue
> Frankly, some of the most aggressive people I've ever met weighed less than 200 pounds."
> 
> Well said.


Very funny Actually, this reminds me of a guy I worked with years ago - big mountain man of a guy with a mostly gentle disposition. He was not infrequently targeted in bars by much smaller men who had had a bit too much to drink and figured they'd prove their manliness by taking on the big guy. He generally tried to avoid this type of fight, but when pushed to it, he could take an opponent out with one punch.


----------



## debbie5

LOL Roxy.
PirateLady- heal up quickly.

The Great Vacation Pursuit continues...kids have nixed the long ocean vacay  & would rather do things around here  Yay! Luckily, I live right next to THE MAJESTIC ADIRONDACK MOUNTAINS (forceful music playing in background)so there's lots to do. We might hit up the indoor water park in the next few weeks...laser tag, too.Do all those things we always SAY we are gonna do, but never do.I still might go to NJ/ocean with the kids just for a weekend & stay with a friend, if I'm brave enough to drive the turnpike! I found a great deal on a dude ranch, too...all meals included! Giddyup!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well I slogged my way out to the shop today. First time in more then a month. It felt good to be back out there again. Place needs a bit of picking up and putting away. Found some paint and greatstuff I missed to bring indoors. The paint may be ok but I am sure the GS is dead. The stiring witch looked at me as if to say "well?, will I be done for this year ? Took a quick inventory of parts and stuff. Got a couple of 36" skellys at the day after sale. They are waiting for thier tatterd bat wings. Styro blocks waiting to be cut down into tombstones and pilars. Just waiting for warmer weather now. I feel the Halloween spirit creeping its way back. Muhahahahaha


----------



## debbie5

Congrats to Mother Nature...by a quirk of temperature & consistency, the huge flock of crows which passed over my car left behind something that looks exactly like bird crap potato chips.

One $10 car wash later, and it's all gone. Needless to say, I put the car in the garage this time, and not underneath a tree!


----------



## Death's Door

Glad you're doing ok PirateLady!!! Now rest and relax and be waited on hand and foot - that's an order. 

Oh Deb - how are the crows going to have aiming practice if your car is in the garage? 

I went home yesterday and everytime I unlocked the door - the door would lock again. I knew the hubby was up to no good. He finally lets me in the house and in the living room is the hunting blind/tent he bought that day along with the fake turkeys and turkey call. 

He's taking one of our friend's kid turkey hunting in April and he's pretty excited about it. I got to hear about it for the past two days. I think he likes the mentor/teaching part of it and the hopes of having her get her first wild turkey. This morning I am getting ready for work and I hear the turkey call. Hubby is sitting in the blind in the living room with his turkey call. You would think it was Christmas time. I get it - a turkey in the blind calling on all other turkeys.


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 24 is National Tortilla Chip Day.

I wish I had some right now with melted cheese and guacamole on them. Oh, and jalapeno peppers and sour cream, too


----------



## Vlad

Thank God for Halloween, the real world sucks.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

went to my counciler appt with my older sister. i've been talking to my counciler about my halloween stuff. this time i showed her some pictures of what i've been up to. and lo and behold, my sister starts in making a point about the amount of money i spend on props. she really made it sound like i spend more then 50 a month, so from now on. i'm going to jot down the money i spend in hopes of proving her wrong. i'm determined to show her that i don't spend as much as she thinks i do!


----------



## Spooky1

PirateLady, glad to hear you're home and on the road to recovery! Get well soon.

Took today off to paint the newly tiled bathroom. After sanding, patching and more sanding, I've gotten the first coat of paint on. The second coat will be going on while Roxy is off at rehearsal. Roxy usually paints the trim and edges, while I use the roller, but I get to do it all this time. I hate doing the detail work.


----------



## debbie5

Da Weiner, remember: all men are really just grown up 12 year old boys. 
(Turkey hunting sounds like fun!)


----------



## Hauntiholik

Awww. Why did you remove your tattoo talk Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(It's in the zombie jerky thread)


----------



## debbie5

Found an ad with a few quick views of the elephant graveyard I covet:
http://advertising.lionking.com/newyork/


----------



## trishaanne

Idiot son+ bigger idiot son's fiancee+2 EXTREMELY cranky babies=one VERY tired, stressed and pissed off grandma!


----------



## debbie5

Awwwww.....((hugs)) trishaanne. Are the babies sick? being kept up too late?


----------



## autumnghost

Dark Angel 27 said:


> went to my counciler appt with my older sister. i've been talking to my counciler about my halloween stuff. this time i showed her some pictures of what i've been up to. and lo and behold, my sister starts in making a point about the amount of money i spend on props. she really made it sound like i spend more then 50 a month, so from now on. i'm going to jot down the money i spend in hopes of proving her wrong. i'm determined to show her that i don't spend as much as she thinks i do!


No offense DA but, um, what business is it of hers?


----------



## Draik41895

cake for breakfast... ^-^


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope it was at least high fiber, vitamin fortified cake, Draik:jol:


----------



## PirateLady

cake for breakfast,,, good ,,,, eggs, milk, bread.... all the basics LOL


----------



## Evil Queen

Bill Cosby, gotta love him.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

autumnghost said:


> No offense DA but, um, what business is it of hers?


to save on the rant i feel comming on, i'll just say that she's my payee. our wonderful governemnt has all these wonderful rules that apply to people like me. I can't even touch the money that comes in. It all has to be handled by the payee (my sister)

sum it all up to the fact that she really doesn't like what i do. (props, haunting) but she can't really stop me. she just thinks that i'm wasting money on all this stuff.

but on the other hand, she does at least put up with it. i've always said that we are polar opposites. she's the good witch, i'm the bad witch. she's all country girl and i'm the metal head. :lolkin:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

aww man, EQ! you beat me to it! this is what popped into my head too!


----------



## Hauntiholik

If macs are so easy then why can't I find anything?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey look, HalloweenRick's avatar made a video


----------



## debbie5

It's your money, doesn't matter what the payee sez about it. Payee is so you don't **** it awayor lose it; it's not like you're hitting the crackpipe with the $$. 

More snow! A foot now and still coming down. Driving is horrid, but I'm LOVING the snow. This is how winter used to be when I was a kid- snow..then a break for a while..then more snow days later....LOVE IT! 
i'm WIPED from shovelling, but it feels good.That warm spell melted all of the snow and ice off of roofs, so how can you complain about beautiful snow? I'd go back outside and play in it, but I don't think I can bend to get my ski pants on.... 

Now I have to see how long it takes me to drive downtown to take a kid to her dentist appointment...nothing like the potential of getting smucked out in a car wreck to make you FEEL THE THRILL OF LIVING!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, Haunti!


----------



## Spooky1

Finally found time to go get some lunch, and I come back and the power is off (high winds). Everything is on emergency power for the moment.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Da Weiner, remember: all men are really just grown up 12 year old boys.
> (Turkey hunting sounds like fun!)


If my husband was like this as a 12 yr old boy, he was a sour puss with no sense of humor.



Spooky1 said:


> Finally found time to go get some lunch, and I come back and the power is off (high winds). Everything is on emergency power for the moment.


I guess you know this means your weekend starts early.


----------



## debbie5

I'm too fluffy to do this much shovelling.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

.....no comment....LOL

nope, i can say i'm not a zombie...i'm much worse...*evil chuckle*


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> It's your money, doesn't matter what the payee sez about it. Payee is so you don't **** it awayor lose it; it's not like you're hitting the crackpipe with the $$.
> 
> More snow! A foot now and still coming down. Driving is horrid, but I'm LOVING the snow. This is how winter used to be when I was a kid- snow..then a break for a while..then more snow days later....LOVE IT!
> i'm WIPED from shovelling, but it feels good.That warm spell melted all of the snow and ice off of roofs, so how can you complain about beautiful snow? I'd go back outside and play in it, but I don't think I can bend to get my ski pants on....


...who needs ski pants? when i was in michigan, all i needed was a pair of jeans and a sweater socks and shoes..or rather boots and a parka. i got in so much trouble if i was caught walking in the snow with shoes rather then boots. then if you freeze, you come back inside, strip off the wet clothes, but pajama's on and then wrap up in a blanket!

as for my money, it was discussed with my mom and she's gonna make it so, the money for the bills stays in the account, but the rest is mine to spend...wisely. thank goodness buying clothes with it is called a neccesity! hehe!

and yes, i'm still gonna keep a record of how much i spend. I have a point to make to dear sister..


----------



## debbie5

I call hubby at work today:

Me: "Could you please tell me how to start the snowblower? I must be doing things in the wrong order, cuz I can't get it to start."
Him: "I'm not telling you how to start the snowblower, cuz it's too big and you'll hurt yourself somehow manuevering it around. It's too heavy for you. I'll do it when I get home".

Me: grumblegrumblegrumble

So I shovelled the driveway. Yes, that is MUCH safer than using a self-propelled snowblower. I hate it when I'm called a "girl". I'm not wimpy! Now pass the Aleve and the heating pad...


----------



## debbie5

I love my ski pants!! I stopped wearing "snowpants" in 4th grade, as I thought they were for little kids. After 30 years of freezing my ass off outside, literally, I found a great pair of ski/hiking pants. Now I can play in the snow with the kiddies and not feel like an ice cube for the rest of the day! The snow falls right off...really...they are the bomb.


----------



## debbie5

OMG. 
"Hello stomach flu, my old friend....I've come to barf with you again..."
Bleh.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> OMG.
> "Hello stomach flu, my old friend....I've come to barf with you again..."
> Bleh.


Feel better soon.


----------



## morbidmike

its snowing BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!! I am sick and tired of SNOW and I want Phil the weather predicting woodchuck DEAD and served in a stew with a fine chablis !!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

oh yeah I'm still around so no smack talking or I will hunt you down and smother you with a hunk of feta cheese


----------



## Evil Queen

Yesterday strong winds, rain, hail, a tornado , high around 45 degrees, today sunny, clear and 30 degrees, everything is frozen.







This is the weirdest winter ever.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

lol. if its any consolation, it's all drizzly and humid looking out. so, no paper mache today...at all. instead, I'm going to do a sweep of the local thrift stores in search of more raw material aka residents of my orphanage! 

look out good will! I'm gonna rampage your stores too!


----------



## debbie5

It's THIRTY in Sacremento??! And a tornadao?? WTH?

And no stomach flu...just random blitz illness, then all gone. I tried to wash pillows and it's not working out. Guess I gotta buy new ones.


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeah weird weather. Tomorrow morning we're supposed to be in the upper 20's. I remember back in the 70's we got about 2 inches of snow here. They got a few snow flakes in San Francisco over night. We get funnel clouds now and then but to actually get one to touch ground is rare, guess this one did a little damage.


----------



## Spooky1

We had 60 mile an hour wind gusts yesterday. It's calmed down now is just cloudy and cool. The last remnants of snow are almost gone now and our flower beds are declaring it Spring, as our flowers are beginning to sprout.


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 26 is:

National Pistachio Day - I just ate one!

Tell a Fairy Tale Day - I made one up about Morbid Mike last year which I would post if I had it handy, but it's on another computer.


----------



## Draik41895

its snowing in surrounding areas, salinas, prunedale... I want it here


----------



## Spooky1

It's quiet here tonight


----------



## Evil Queen

*Boo!*


----------



## Dark Angel 27

went to goodwill and bam! they were having a rummage sale. woohoo! i hit the jackpot and left with a doll and two toy ponies. i've been wanting to modify a pony since i saw them on the shelves!

there were some other promising pieces, but i'll have to go back for them asap!

then the worst happened. i went to hobby lobby to get the neccesary paints. bought 4 bottles and then somewhere between there and home, my paints dissapeared. there goes 3 dollars i'll never see agian! grrr!

but besides that some time tomorrow or maybe the next day, i'll be introducing the next resident of Misty Moon Orphanage! woohoo! all he needs is his costume. i'm so excited!


----------



## Bone Dancer

This had better be the last time I have to shovel the walk.


----------



## Vlad

I hate missing National Pistachio Day


----------



## Bone Dancer

Vlad said:


> I hate missing National Pistachio Day


You should have been there, it was the best one yet.


----------



## Vlad

And go figure, me not knowing about being nuts


----------



## debbie5

Bought a La Z Boy recliner...totally ignoring the cloned & hideous form and giving in to its cozy functionality. Chose a less-hideous fabric....will be here soon!


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 27 is:

Polar Bear Day 

No Brainer Day - don't do anything that requires any thought:jol:


----------



## debbie5

Bi polar day!?? YIPPEE!!

Oh, I'm so sad.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

lol debbie!

No brainer day....darn, too late for that!


----------



## Spooky1

No brainer day? Does that mean all the zombies will go hungry?


----------



## debbie5

Responsible zombie owners always keep NEW! ZOMBIE BRAIN WAGON on hand...
with EXTRA brainy beefiness! Just add water and your zombie will be scurrying under the rug, chasing the bag of 
NEW ZOMBIE BRAIN WAGON!


----------



## debbie5

After leaning out my bedroom window & trying to shovel snow off of my house's shed room, I found THIS. BRILLIANT!


----------



## Vlad

Sleep????? What's sleep???


----------



## scareme

Good Morning Vald! Damn, it's almost 4:00. I need to get to bed.


----------



## Vlad

Vald says good morning back to you.


----------



## PirateLady

Good Morning everyone. Have a good day!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

more snow BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## stagehand1975

I am thinking. A couple hundred more post and this thread will break 20000. So here is my contribution.


----------



## Adam I

Good morning to all, I'm going to bed!


----------



## autumnghost

Good grief! What a night. Storms, lightning, tornadoes. 60s yesterday, falling temps into the 30s today. Ain't the midwest great.


----------



## debbie5

We should have an insomniacs forum...so we can post our early morning ramblings.


----------



## autumnghost

Almost forgot to share. I learned to solder wire over the weekend. Not a big deal to some but I thought it was kind of cool. I'm taking left over pieces of electrical wiring, stripping the copper out of it and making copper spider webs. Pretty neato keen if I do say so myself.


----------



## debbie5

Breakfast is ready. Gimme your shirt so I can iron it.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Tonight is the big night - pinewood derby race. I need to prepare my boys for potential loss because their cars are so light.


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 28 is....
* International Sword Swallowers Day
* Open That Bottle Night
* Public Sleeping Day
* National Tooth Fairy Day
* Floral Design Day
* National Chocolate Souffle Day


----------



## stagehand1975

And it's time to clean the garage. now that enough has melted, I can see it again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Deb, while you're making breakfast for everyone, can you whip up a chocolate souffle as well? And don't forget to open that bottle and set the table with a nice floral design. Gotta celebrate the important holidays, ya know?:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

I guess i should keep an eye on the window today, we have a tornado watch on here till 4pm.


----------



## scareme

autumnghost said:


> Almost forgot to share. I learned to solder wire over the weekend. Not a big deal to some but I thought it was kind of cool. I'm taking left over pieces of electrical wiring, stripping the copper out of it and making copper spider webs. Pretty neato keen if I do say so myself.


I would love to learn how to solder. You're spider web sounds cool. Is it necklace size, or larger? Please post a picture in showroom when you are finished.



Hauntiholik said:


> Tonight is the big night - pinewood derby race. I need to prepare my boys for potential loss because their cars are so light.


Light can be good. The heavier ones would have more drag. Is this your boys first pinewood derby?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> Tonight is the big night - pinewood derby race. I need to prepare my boys for potential loss because their cars are so light.


wish them luck from me!

good morning all you creepy twisted people! :lolkin:


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> Light can be good. The heavier ones would have more drag. Is this your boys first pinewood derby?


Yes. I'm not looking forward to a room full of over competitive parents who "helped" their sons make the cars. The only help my sons got was "Hey, don't hold the car while you spray paint it. You'll paint your hand in the process."


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> I guess i should keep an eye on the window today, we have a tornado watch on here till 4pm.


----------



## Jaybo

Hauntiholik said:


> Yes. I'm not looking forward to a room full of over competitive parents who "helped" their sons make the cars. The only help my sons got was "Hey, don't hold the car while you spray paint it. You'll paint your hand in the process."


This got so bad when my son was a Scout, that they created another division just for the Dad's. They would run all of the kid's cars, then break out the over the top cars that all of the Dad's built. Most of Dad's were more into Scouting than the kids. They would push and yell at them all the time. To be fair, it was probably just our crappy troop. That's why we dropped out and went into baseball. Oh crap, guess what happens here? LOL! At least we have some good coaches and umps that aren't afraid to eject an unruly parent! I've seen quite a few Dads (and Moms) escorted off the ball field by local police.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've seen a version of that same sign which uses a donkey's tail to "predict" weather, Haunti


----------



## Death's Door

Fortunately we have a nice weekend as far as weather. I did some yard clean up on Saturday and went for a bike ride on Sunday. I'm so happy to see that the spring flowers are coming up. I'm not letting my guard down yet because March is so unpredictable as far as snow. I'm sure we might get another snowstorm. 

Hubby still has the hunting blind up in the living room. I don't know what was said on Friday but he was grumping and taking it down. By Saturday afternoon it was back up. He can't help himself.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Jaybo said:


> This got so bad when my son was a Scout, that they created another division just for the Dad's. They would run all of the kid's cars, then break out the over the top cars that all of the Dad's built. Most of Dad's were more into Scouting than the kids. They would push and yell at them all the time. To be fair, it was probably just our crappy troop. That's why we dropped out and went into baseball. Oh crap, guess what happens here? LOL! At least we have some good coaches and umps that aren't afraid to eject an unruly parent! I've seen quite a few Dads (and Moms) escorted off the ball field by local police.


The parents were told to assist their boys but not to build the cars for them. We have an "outlaw" class for the adults. I just know that some of the parents will still build it for this boys based on a few of the parents signing off on like 8 belt loops and pins a month. GRRRRR!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We just spent a large sum of money getting our little master bathroom renovated so Spooky1 could finally install the skeleton toilet paper holder he bought

Okay, just kidding. The skellie toilet paper holder is indeed going in there, but it just plain needed fixing up anyway. Here is a photo:

image004 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Still a little touch up to do on the paint here and there, but we really like the final product.


----------



## Dark Star

That looks beautiful Roxy!


----------



## Death's Door

Good looking bathroom ya got there Roxy and Spooky1. Good job!


----------



## scareme

The bathroom looks nice. Spooky1's quite the handyman, Roxy. If I were you I think I'd keep him.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, ladies! Scareme, Spooky1 is quite the handyman and definitely a keeper, but the bathroom was done by professionals. We'll take on a papier mache project without qualms, but we're not quite ready for drywalling and tiling:jol:


----------



## debbie5

And I was already impressed at what an amazing job you guys did! You could have let us all think it was a DIY job. LOL. It looks really nice!
(holding bar of soap & a towel) Okay, so I'm ready....


----------



## debbie5

Oooooooooooooooo....5800.


----------



## PirateLady

Nice looking bathroom..


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nice looking bathroom roxy and spooky! it looks like its the size of my bathroom. and much nicer too! 

it's really small and the original tile is still there but several pieces are cracked and we had to put a rug over it so no one sees. i really wish i had the money to get the bathroom a make over!


----------



## Evil Queen

Great now I have to pee.


----------



## debbie5

EQ- don't flush...I'm in the shower.


----------



## Evil Queen

Oops! Sorry Deb!


----------



## Spooky1

Hey who used all the TP?


----------



## Evil Queen

It was the cat.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

suuure. blame the cat! lol.


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## morbidmike

nice looking bathroom Roxy and Spooky1 wanna lend a hand on the 2 I'm doing right now???? LOL!!!! the bath I'm doing for friends is going well I feel bad for them though while working on the bath the heater quit and had to be fixed and now yesterday the well went dry if it were not for bad luck they would have none at all


----------



## autumnghost

morbid mike said:


> nice looking bathroom Roxy and Spooky1 wanna lend a hand on the 2 I'm doing right now???? LOL!!!! the bath I'm doing for friends is going well I feel bad for them though while working on the bath the heater quit and had to be fixed and now yesterday the well went dry if it were not for bad luck they would have none at all


Sorry to hear that Mike. But now you have me thinking of Hee Haw reruns. Gloom dispair and agony on meeeeeeeeee.


----------



## debbie5

IT'S JUSTIN BIEBER'S 17th BIRTHDAY! My 7 year old celebrated by wearing one of her JB shirts, and saying "I love you, Justin Bieber" 17 times.

She can have Justin Bieber, if I can have Donny Osmond....


----------



## debbie5




----------



## Haunted Spider

That does sound like bad luck Mike.

Have fun with the bathroom project. I have done two now, one at a condo I was renting and my parents. Unfortunately I have two more to do now with my own home. They never seem to end.

Here is a pic from my last remodel at my parents. I have the tools I just don't like the process.


----------



## debbie5

" I have the tools I just don't like the process."

There's a joke in there, somewhere...


Great..so now I'm watching Hee Haw vids on youtube....I love the Archie the barber ones....


----------



## autumnghost

I want a blood hound. They have about as much energy as I do on most days.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is my boss' dog's 9th birthday. Happy birthday, Skyler!

She and my dog Willow are best buddies at the office.


----------



## Spooky1

The Hee Haw video brought back memories of my childhood. I wonder why the variety shows that were so popular back in the 70's have gone away. Now all we get is sitcoms and reality shows.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

aint that the truth. variety shows were before my time...but it would be fun to see some show up again! 

i'm so excited. today i'm determined to get a pedicure. it should be lotsa fun!


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 1st is....
* Pig Day - a day to respect the domestic pig.

* National Peanut Butter Lovers Day - a day to celebrate the people who love peanut butter not the peanut butter itself.

* Share a Smile Day - if you've got one, share it!

* National Fruit Compote Day


----------



## Haunted Spider

I like peanut butter. I have a jar in my desk drawer at work. Happy celebration day to me  haha, i like this game.


----------



## Spooky1

Share a Smile Day - Roxy has the best smile in the world!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^

How's that for a goofy grin?


----------



## Haunted Spider

:ninja: My smile is almost as good, you just can't see it. It is stealthily hidden. :voorhees:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Bone Dancer

Compote ???


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bone Dancer said:


> Compote ???


Have you not heard of the word?

Compote is french for "mixture". It's stewed or baked fruit in a sweet syrup.


----------



## scareme

Haunti, How did you boys do at the pinewood derby? It's not if they won, but did they have fun?

Watching the Hee Haw shows are bringing back memories of my dad. He would never miss that or Bonanza.

I made 4 paper mache skulls and a femur today. I need to work on some pumpkins.


----------



## debbie5

Mike Douglas, Merv, Donny & Marie, Muppets, Sonny & Cher, Dean Martin...all the great variety/talk/comedy shows are gone, which is sad, cuz they were a great way for kids to see amazing singers, comedians and just learn how to carry on small talk. I fell in love with lots of the music from previous generations (Al Jolsen, Mills Bothers, all the crooners etc) due to those shows, and learned how to tell jokes from them as well. There really is no similar venue nowadays for kids. It's funny when I see kids posting on youtube saying they love HeeHAw & wish it was still on tv! Sad. 

Took dog to vet: all healthy (I missed a few heartworm doeses in Fall, so I was worried) & on the cusp of old age. His appointment was $100 less than I thought it would be.Yay! Kids to eye doc: also healthy & need new eyeglass lenses...7 year old needs to wear an eye patch 2 hours a day as one eye is much stronger than the other. Good thing she doesn't have to wear it in school. Arrggghh! be that an eye patch or an ipod, matey?? I just chopped driveway ice and still find it oddly invigorating. And I've been off caffiene for a while...no caffiene hangovers..yay! Now I'm off to count & sort Girl Scout cookies as now the cookie ghettomom is AWOL and not much seems to get done unless I'm involved in doing it...(sigh). Gotta get these moms crack-a-lackin! Then drop the car off to get the muffler fixed, and online to find Girl Scout activities for meeting. Some days are lazy ones..not today! 
Hope everyone is happy!

except mike...i hope he has girl cooties.


----------



## Spooky1

I think the last good prime time variety show was "In Living Color". I haven't watched Saturday Night Live in years (it's past my bedtime )


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> Haunti, How did you boys do at the pinewood derby? It's not if they won, but did they have fun?


One of the boys took 3rd over all and got a nice trophy. He said it was the BEST pack meeting ever!
The other boy was sobbing. We told him that he took 4th for "best design" which cheered him up some. Then he shocked us by saying "you know what, my semi truck is cool and it's MY trophy." <- I was proud.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You've raised those boys right, Haunti


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> You've raised those boys right, Haunti


LOL. I hope so. Otherwise they'll turn out to be good looking serial killers.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hauntiholik said:


> Have you not heard of the word?
> 
> Compote is french for "mixture". It's stewed or baked fruit in a sweet syrup.


I don't speak french so I just call it baked fruit. ie. baked apples, ect.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I've got way to much to do this weekend but if you have the free time and feel the need for beer and "special" brownies then get your tail up to Nederland, CO this Saturday. Be sure to say hello to Grandpa in the tough shed and "Freeze the Day!".


----------



## Draik41895

Di No Sa Ur a dinosaur


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 is sitting here next to me playing with the web cam feature on his laptop. The effects you can add in HP Media Smart are pretty damn funny


----------



## Spooky1

Haunti, it looks like a fun way to let loose after a long Winter.


----------



## morbidmike

I have too much work going on and I am falling behind on prop building and this series of events is making the morbid one ANGRY!!!!!!! I only have 212 day's till I set up ........life comes at you fast and stays around and sux for a while


----------



## autumnghost

It's time for a "come to Jesus" meeting with a couple of people in my world. I've had all I can stands I can't stands no more.


----------



## debbie5

autumnghost said:


> It's time for a "come to Jesus" meeting with a couple of people in my world. I've had all I can stands I can't stands no more.


I was just going to post pretty much the same thing. 
it must be something in the air...makes the idiot in some people blossom. 
I just saw a note on facebook that an ex-acquaintance is planning on running for political office, and "it's in God's plan that I will succeed". 
I really feel like running him over with my car when he's jogging. HOLY HUBRIS!


----------



## autumnghost

Debbie - Let me know if you do. My son's a long haul trucker. I'm sure we can find somewhere to dump the bodies. LOL


----------



## debbie5

LOL. It's kinda sad, really, cuz this guy is so batsh*t crazy, he has no chance of winning any kind of politcal office. Not to mention the blackmail, threats & stalking he tried to pull off on a mutual friend a few weeks ago. If you disagree with him in your political views, he loses it on you and threatens you. Argh. He's clueless.

And I'm part Italian & from New York...we know what to do with "problems"..LOL.

Just kidding! (kinda..coughcough).


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 2nd is Old Stuff Day, in honor of those annoying people who like to say "Same old stuff, different day" every time you ask how they are doing. They need to become prop builders:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

One of the guys in the lab is out for two weeks so I'm helping cover his work, so I'm not doing just the same old stuff today.


----------



## Death's Door

Haunti, congrats on your boys' derby race. I'm glad they had fun and all is well. 

Just to let you guys know that our beagle, Jakey Bonz, is doing very well and back to his 14-year old self. We finished up the antibiotics and we called the vet and the receptionist told us if the vet had any bad news she would call us about it. So far no calls. I'm relieved. 

Hubby is getting ready for his West Virginia trip this weekend and I'm getting ready to hang out at the homestead and chill.


----------



## Evil Queen

Great news on your fur baby DW!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yay for Jakey Bonz!


----------



## GothicCandle

Yay Jakey!!


----------



## Evil Queen

IIIIIIIII, got nothin'.


----------



## debbie5

Good to hear your pup is on the mend.

12:30 am and I'm online researching what Girl Scout camp to take my girls to. I'm really surprised that there is no "Welcome to Being A Troop Leader" info packet for our large council, which would explain how to run a meeting, where the camps are, what events & activities occur in each season, etc. Makes learning the ropes of running a troop way harder than it has to be. Maybe once I'm in-the-know, I'll write a manual to make it easier for others. It seems I can't escape my need to be in the service industry in some way..LOL.


----------



## Goblin

Just don't pick a camp where a kid in a hockey mask drowned!


----------



## morbidmike

sanding drywall is fun fun fun la la la la sanding drywall is fun fun fun whaaa HOOO!!!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

The rats in my backyard have come out of hibernation and have been enjoying the food my mom puts out for the birds and squirrels.


----------



## autumnghost

Dear media of the world... I don't give a flying fart in space about Charlie Sheen. Surely you could find SOMETHING more important to talk about?


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 3rd is....
* Peach Blossom Day

* I Want You to be Happy Day - celebrate by doing something to make others happy today

* National Anthem Day - on this day in 1931, President Hoover made 
The Star Spangled Banner" our National Anthem. If you plan on singing it today PLEASE make sure that you know the words!

* What if Cats and Dogs Had Opposable Thumbs Day


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> sanding drywall is fun fun fun la la la la sanding drywall is fun fun fun whaaa HOOO!!!!!


I hope you're using a dust mask of some kind. I ended up sanding some dry wall patches in our bathroom, with a power sander (and no dust mask), boy was that a mistake. Dust everywhere. 

Haunti, LOL that video is great.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I hope you're using a dust mask of some kind. I ended up sanding some dry wall patches in our bathroom, with a power sander (and no dust mask), boy was that a mistake. Dust everywhere.


I believe we discussed the "no power sanding in the bathroom" rule before you did that, young man:googly:


----------



## SPOOKY J

Well it's now March and the Christmas Tree is still up. There are just not enough hours in a day right now. :crykin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

SPOOKY J said:


> Well it's now March and the Christmas Tree is still up. There are just not enough hours in a day right now. :crykin:


And you're about to lose an hour the weekend of March 12th when Daylight Savings Time begins


----------



## Death's Door

Hello to all today!

Today is also "I met my hubby 27 years ago today on a blind date" day. 

Where the hell has the time went?!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

RoxyBlue said:


> And you're about to lose an hour the weekend of March 12th when Daylight Savings Time begins


Already?!


----------



## debbie5

Good thing hubby has the ammo locked up, or I would be in jail for murdering our AWOL Girl Scout Cookie Mom. Remind me never to trust anyone to get a job done. And my family wonders why I'm so stressed & pissed off...


----------



## scareme

Da Weiner said:


> Hello to all today!
> 
> Today is also "I met my hubby 27 years ago today on a blind date" day.
> 
> Where the hell has the time went?!!!!!


Congrats on the anniversary of meeting the man of your dreams. And an even bigger congrats on remembering what day you met him on.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Da Weiner said:


> Hello to all today!
> 
> Today is also "I met my hubby 27 years ago today on a blind date" day.
> 
> Where the hell has the time went?!!!!!


Well they say time flys when your having fun.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Better make a run to the store. Calling for freezing rain tomorrow.


----------



## scareme

Bone Dancer said:


> Better make a run to the store. Calling for freezing rain tomorrow.


Good luck with that. When ever they call for snow here, the stores are packed, and the shelves are bare.


----------



## morbidmike

I'm tired ......


----------



## Bone Dancer

morbid mike said:


> I'm tired ......


Take tomorrow off Mike. I will write you a note to get off work.


----------



## GothicCandle

SPOOKY J said:


> Well it's now March and the Christmas Tree is still up. There are just not enough hours in a day right now. :crykin:


In direct opposite of my mom's habit of taking christmas decorations down...on christmas...


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> I'm tired ......


Kind of like this guy?


----------



## debbie5

Got my products in from j-list...the Japanese rice flavoring in dried plum flavor smells and looks like goldfish food. VERY fishy smell, NO plum smell. Blech. Now I need to get up the courgae to open the other flavors...kelp & egg, and beef & egg. I can't read the ingredient list. All kanji.


----------



## debbie5

Beef & egg one smells yummy..like a light bacon and sesame seeds.Egg and seaweed isn't quite AS fishy....LOL. I guess an island nation likes lots of fish flavor in their food! DOn't they smell like fish? I eat any type of fish & I smell like it for 2 days! Blech.


----------



## GothicCandle

I got a cord which connects my computer to my record player! Now I can listen to my records(as CDs) anywhere!  :biggrinkin::cheesykin:


----------



## GothicCandle

http://notalwaysright.com/page/3


> (I work at a visitor's center on a refuge, which is by a large pond. As this is Florida, we naturally have alligators. A visitor approaches the help desk.)
> 
> Visitor: "You have a fake alligator outside!"
> 
> Coworker: "No, sir. It's real."
> 
> Visitor: "There's no way that's real!"
> 
> Coworker: "Sir, all our gators are real."
> 
> Visitor: "I'll prove it!"
> 
> (My coworker follows the visitor outside. Suddenly, the visitor goes up to an alligator resting along the side of the pond and grabs it by the tail.)
> 
> Alligator: *dives into the water*
> 
> Visitor: *face goes white*


----------



## PirateLady

Seeing that I had cabin fever from not being able to go anywhere for the last two weeks, my hubby took me to dinner last nite. It was so good and I ate way to much since I hadn't eaten much since the surgery. It felt good to be able to get out and actually drive for the first time in two weeks.. Whoo Hooo... Now hubby feels a little better about me gettin out on my own LOL May get out a few today and visit work . Thanks Hubby for letting me out of my cage LOL


----------



## morbidmike

we had family over last night and I missed prop thursday again the suck-o-meter is on TILT


----------



## Hauntiholik

You need to spend some time on props tonight Mike.


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 4th is....
* Hug a GI Day
* Holy Experiment Day
* National Grammar Day
* International Scrapbooking Industry Day
* National Salesperson Day
* World Day of Prayer
* Employee Appreciation Day
* National Poundcake Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Anyone else experiencing periodic slow loading of pages here over the past couple of days, or is it just me?


----------



## Bone Dancer

O joy, freezing rain


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> Anyone else experiencing periodic slow loading of pages here over the past couple of days, or is it just me?


I loaded a new game yesterday and I thought it was messing up my PC. I'm sorry your's is slow, but I'm glad to know I'm not alone.


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> Anyone else experiencing periodic slow loading of pages here over the past couple of days, or is it just me?


Yup. And I can guarantee you it's not my pipe. If I remember right, You're in MD. I'm in Northern VA. So not sure if it's a semi-regional thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> I loaded a new game yesterday and I thought it was messing up my PC. I'm sorry your's is slow, but I'm glad to know I'm not alone.


The computer is fine, because other sites are loading normally. It's just HF that has been a little quirky.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Things got pretty slow here in hell too.


----------



## autumnghost

I'm off to get my taxes done. Wish me luck. My ability to buy quantities of Bluckys is at stake.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ahhh, It's always you dear.


RoxyBlue said:


> Anyone else experiencing periodic slow loading of pages here over the past couple of days, or is it just me?


----------



## debbie5

I'm old. Just in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## autumnghost

debbie5 said:


> I'm old. Just in case anyone was wondering.


You're not old - you're vintage. And vintage is sooo in dahling.


----------



## GothicCandle

autumnghost said:


> You're not old - you're vintage. And vintage is sooo in dahling.


It seems the way age is calculated seems to be-
Antique - before 1919 and in some cases on into the 20s
Vintage - 1920s/1930s to 1980s
Old - 1990s and early 2000s
Out of date - all of the above

So, being old is better(or at least younger) then being vintage!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> ahhh, It's always you dear.


Okay, now I have to smack you

Vintage and PROUD!:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

I hope its not icy when I get up in the morning.


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## debbie5

my computer has the most intersting virus...the mouse jumps around and opens windows onits own, highlights text, opens links if I just pass over them. I think I'm gonna be computerless for a while. yikes...I hope the order I just put in for 200 boxes of Girl Scout cookies goes through.


----------



## scareme

I'm back on prednisone again.  At least I was able to stay off for three months this time. Yeah for that!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well, its not icy. I got about 2 to 3 inches of snow instead. Did I say I was tired of winter?


----------



## stagehand1975

GothicCandle said:


> It seems the way age is calculated seems to be-
> Antique - before 1919 and in some cases on into the 20s
> Vintage - 1920s/1930s to 1980s
> Old - 1990s and early 2000s
> Out of date - all of the above
> 
> So, being old is better(or at least younger) then being vintage!


I guess that makes me vintage. I was only thinking of myself as old.


----------



## PirateLady

Scareme...Ahhh the dreaded predisone... I take it on a daily basis and have been for years. At least I am down to 5mg a day fromt he 20 mg a day I was taking earlier on in my life. Its one reason I can't lose the weight as easily as others good luck with it....


----------



## debbie5

Chicken & waffles.YUM.
Folding tons of laundry I neglected...washing down mudroom walls, floors, rugs. What a pit it is in winter!


----------



## GothicCandle

stagehand1975 said:


> I guess that makes me vintage. I was only thinking of myself as old.


Age contains two parts- how you feel and how you act; I guess if you split the difference since most men act like teenagers no matter their chronological age then an 80 year old man is roughly only 50 and a 50 year old man is 20...Ether way, still vintage...


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Dark Angel 27

morning EQ!


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 6 is:

Dentist's Day 
National Frozen Food Day


----------



## debbie5

ACHOO! House has gone to pot since Xmas. So I've been cleaning big-time the past 2 days. I'm all sneezy as I just cleaned out a dusty bin of summer shoes. Gave myself a goal to get the house in Spring Cleaning shape now, and then I will reward myself with a new stove/oven. Will be nice to be abel to bake again & have a REAL stove that doesnt take 1/2 hour to boil a pot of water. A no-nonsense priest who I have always wanted to see speak is coming to speak at my church (of all places)..on the day I have to be at the mall selling Girl Scout cookies! Argh. 
The Season of Mud is upon us. I'm hoping for one more good snowfall. If nothing else, to cover up all the Ghosts Of Dog Poops Past, unthawing in the backyard....


----------



## Vlad

Yay !!!!!!!!!!!!! Got the stereo fixed !!! This is almost as exciting as when color TV came out!


----------



## Spooky1

Lots of rain today. I think we have a river running through the backyard at the moment.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

had a good day. went to church that included a good service. then went with friends to eat at an indian food restraunt (for the first time) . not a big fan of the food, but it was still okay.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Playing in a pit orchestra for a three hour opera performance is, like, kinda tiring - two weekends, six shows. I'm ready for some down time now:jol:


----------



## debbie5

Holy ****e. It rained cats & dogs here today..melted away a LOT of the snow, but then it sleeted & hailed on top of al that water. My driveway has about 3 inches freezing ice. You could skate on it..all the bumpy gravel is submerged. I hope they declare a state of emergency & close down the roads. It's still sleeting since 4pm and it's now midnight!


----------



## debbie5

Who are you playing for Roxy? The pit orchestra in Lion King was SO GOOD-made think of my HF Roxy....


----------



## Vlad

Another days useless energy spent.


----------



## morbidmike

had to buy a new wash machine (clothes) last night oh yay!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

sounds like fun Mike! 

Debbie be careful! ice is horrible to drive on. do you at least have chains on your tires?


----------



## debbie5

No chains, but both cars have new tires which make a huge difference from the bald ones we just got rid of. We got snow on top of the ice....hubby somehow made it to work. We know how to drive in bad weather, it's the other guy I'm worried about who might hit me. The girls & I are all snuggled in...big breakfast of sausage, fried potatos, toast, oranges & kefir. Gonna throw them outside towards noon when it gets a bit warmer & stops snowing.


----------



## Spooky1

Woke up to a little snow on the ground here. I'm sure it will be gone by the afternoon. Hopefully that's the last of the winter weather. The bulbs are coming up and declaring it's Spring.


----------



## Spooklights

No snow for us this morning. And the Daffodils by the house are almost ready to bloom!


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Who are you playing for Roxy? The pit orchestra in Lion King was SO GOOD-made think of my HF Roxy....


I've been a member of the orchestra for the Victorian Lyric Opera Company in Rockville, MD for something like 25 years. It's a very good community theater group (not Lion King pro, but still very good) that is primarily dedicated to performances of the comic operas of Gilbert & Sullivan. A few years ago they started branching out into other comic operas of the same era, such as "Orpheus in the Underworld", "The Magic Flute", "Die Fledermaus", "The Elixir of Love", and (our latest) "La Belle Helene". They attract excellent vocal talent and we always have a great time watching the show from the pit when we're not playing.


----------



## scareme

My brother and his wife just left, they were here for a three day weekend. We had a nice time and took in a hockey game. I really enjoyed visiting with them, but my brother is very anti-Halloween. He's very religious and thinks of it as Satin's holiday. It was hard to go three days without talking about Halloween. I think I slipped a few times. Oh well, it was still a great time.


----------



## morbidmike

going to get the fangs polished at the dentist....also got a 3 in screw extracted for my truck tire.....and the new wash machine runs great YAY!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Had a good weekend home alone. Hubby came home from West Virginia around 4 p.m. yesterday. It took them a little longer due to the heavy rains on the way home. I wonder if the homestead will look as good as I left it this morning.


----------



## Death's Door

I was just reading the news and I read that Sean Penn wants to take Charlie Sheen to Haiti. Seriously, what the hell for? Don't those people have enough problems already?


----------



## scareme

da weiner said:


> i was just reading the news and i read that sean penn wants to take charlie sheen to haiti. Seriously, what the hell for? Don't those people have enough problems already?


:d :d rotflmao :d :d


----------



## stagehand1975

I got 2 feet of snow from last nights storm. The same storm that put 3 inches of ice in Debbie5's driveway. When will it end.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Airplane!" is on TV at the moment. I never get tired of that movie, no matter how many times I've seen it.

Besides watching "Airplane!", I'm spending my day off cleaning bathroom renovation dust off furniture, doing laundry, and putting together a pile of things and stuff to take to the Salvation Army store. I think this year for Lent, instead of giving up things, I'm going to give away things


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> "Airplane!" is on TV at the moment. I never get tired of that movie, no matter how many times I've seen it.
> 
> Besides watching "Airplane!", I'm spending my day off cleaning bathroom renovation dust off furniture, doing laundry, and putting together a pile of things and stuff to take to the Salvation Army store. I think this year for Lent, instead of giving up things, I'm going to give away things


I hope that's not "my" stuff being given away!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I hope that's not "my" stuff being given away!


Why no, no, not at all....:googly:


----------



## debbie5

I was talking to a friend and asked her about a woman who posts funny things on her facebook page. She mentioned how this woman is a comedien & just won some award in NYC for being the best comic or something. I mentioned how I have an old routine I could give her, as can't do standup anymore. The routine was called "Self Made Man" and was pretty good. Then my friend cracked up. It turns out her woman friend used to be a man, so I guess the "Self made Man" routine would be ALL WRONG.

Damn..I would have never known she used to be a guy. Except for the really big hands.


----------



## debbie5

Roxy, for Lent this year, I am giving up giving up.


----------



## Vlad

WooHoo garbage night!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Vlad said:


> WooHoo garbage night!!


Are you excited about throwing stuff out or hitting curbies?


----------



## morbidmike

just got done working on the sewer dweller and JenX now that I posted pics I'm watching fright night on Encore


----------



## Bone Dancer

Vlad said:


> WooHoo garbage night!!


So does Karen drive the get-away car?


----------



## Evil Queen

Vlad said:


> WooHoo garbage night!!


Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Vlad

> So does Karen drive the get-away car?


Working on getting my own now.


----------



## Vlad

> Thanks for reminding me


It's the little things in life...............


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> My brother and his wife just left, they were here for a three day weekend. We had a nice time and took in a hockey game. I really enjoyed visiting with them, but my brother is very anti-Halloween. He's very religious and thinks of it as Satin's holiday. It was hard to go three days without talking about Halloween. I think I slipped a few times. Oh well, it was still a great time.


i know exactly what you mean! you have my sympathy!



RoxyBlue said:


> I think this year for Lent, instead of giving up things, I'm going to give away things


you know, if you have any dolls of the non demonic kind, i can give them a nice safe home! :lolkin:


----------



## Evil Queen

Watching What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?


----------



## debbie5

"127 Hours" (about the hiker/climber who gets his hand caught in a rockfall) was a very interesting movie. I loved the way it was shot, and edited. An interesting kind of horror/suspense.


----------



## Evil Queen

We watched it the other day, it really was a good movie.


----------



## debbie5

I need professional advice. You guys know I have a head injury. Usually I have only intermittant, minor problems. Adult Girl Scout meetings (where we meet with other leaders and head poopaloopas from the Council) are in the evenings at 7pm. By 7pm, my brain is tired,& when that happens, I can't listen very well..words go in one ear & out the other. I want to tape the meetings, so I can re-listen to them the next morning. Do I explain that I am taping the meetings & why, or do I just put the small digital recorder on the table and not mention it? I have to find some sort of solution. I can't ask people to repeat or reexplain themsleves (more than once) cuz I'm not processing what they are saying correctly. It's probably annoying to them and makes me look dumb. What's the equitette for recording meetings?


----------



## Hauntiholik

You should let people know if you plan on taping them. It may be illegal in your State to do that without consent of the people in the room.


----------



## Draik41895

next weeks younglife club is zombie themed,we all get to wear costumes. awesome wombats. ill blow them all out of the water


----------



## stagehand1975

Here I sit at work. I was supposed to start an office renovation today but it is still not empty of all the office computers files and people. Hello people, we were on a schedule here. Well it typical of where I work.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Debbie - I would definitely ask the peeps in the meeting about that. Explain to them the reason even if they already know about it. Another thing, does your group have a blog that highlights your meetings. For our Pokeno nights, we have a blog that highlights things about that what we did that night along and upcoming events.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik

March 8th is....
* Mardi Gras

* Girls Write Now Day - a day to encourage girls around the world to express themselves through the power of the pen.

* Organize Your Home Office Day - Today is an opportunity to take control of all that clutter and become more productive in your work space. 

* Ground Water Awareness Day
* International Working Women's Day
* National Peanut Cluster Day

* Unique Names Day - a day for all people to appreciate friends, acquaintances and loved ones who have unique names.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> you know, if you have any dolls of the non demonic kind, i can give them a nice safe home! :lolkin:


I had a Ken doll when I was a kid, but he's long gone.:jol:



Hauntiholik said:


> March 8th is....
> 
> * Organize Your Home Office Day - Today is an opportunity to take control of all that clutter and become more productive in your work space.


What I really need to do is DUST the home office


----------



## autumnghost

Debbie: I would suggest you let them know you're taping so you can remember everything correctly later. They might applaud your efforts to get everything exactly right. It's been suggested that people with ADD/ADHD record their meetings too.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> March 8th is....
> 
> * Girls Write Now Day - a day to encourage girls around the world to express themselves through the power of the pen.


woohooo! a day for me! guess its time to get writing then!


----------



## Lunatic

autumnghost said:


> Debbie: I would suggest you let them know you're taping so you can remember everything correctly later. They might applaud your efforts to get everything exactly right. It's been suggested that people with ADD/ADHD record their meetings too.


Debbie,

I totally agree with Autumnghost. I think it's a great idea to record the meetings but just let them know. You don't even have to go into great detail explaining why. It's easier than taking notes.


----------



## Spooklights

debbie5 said:


> I need professional advice. You guys know I have a head injury. Usually I have only intermittant, minor problems. Adult Girl Scout meetings (where we meet with other leaders and head poopaloopas from the Council) are in the evenings at 7pm. By 7pm, my brain is tired,& when that happens, I can't listen very well..words go in one ear & out the other. I want to tape the meetings, so I can re-listen to them the next morning. Do I explain that I am taping the meetings & why, or do I just put the small digital recorder on the table and not mention it? I have to find some sort of solution. I can't ask people to repeat or reexplain themsleves (more than once) cuz I'm not processing what they are saying correctly. It's probably annoying to them and makes me look dumb. What's the equitette for recording meetings?


Sometimes the Secretary of our Church Council records the meetings, as an aid to taking the minutes. I don't see a problem; I would just be up front and tell them "Hey, I'm tired, and I won't remember what we talked about." I don't see why they would object. It might even make your meeting go faster (less chit-chat).


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy went home from work early today. She thinks she's coming down with the flu. So I'll be going home soon to go play nurse, and make her some peppermint tea and maybe I'll make some chicken soup for dinner. At least it didn't hit her until after her show was done.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I hope Roxy feels better.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, peppermint tea and chicken soup. What a nice guy.

So does this count as karma points to be used later in case you mess up?


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1 definitely needs to be cloned. Homemade soup! Amen! Please give her my regards and best wishes for a speedy recovery.

Thanks for the advice re: taping. 

I will be offlilne for a week or so as I'm taking this piece of shi...I mean, "my computer" in to the Nerd Shop.


----------



## autumnghost

I was thinking this morning, scary I know. But we should give ourselves a round of applause. It seems like we're all dealing with something; injuries, illnesses, mental and emotional issues - but enough about me. Just kidding. Even with all the stuff we on HF deal with it doesn't stop us from doing what we love and giving our talents to the communities we live in.

Yay us!


----------



## PirateLady

Get well soon Roxy!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

autumnghost said:


> Yay us!


----------



## Spooky1

Well Roxy is home with a 102 degree fever this morning. Hopefully she'll be feeling better later today.


----------



## Evil Queen

Hope you're feeling better soon Roxy.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

get better Roxy! we need you! LOL

if we clone spooky, that means we'll have to pay him exorbent amounts of money for the cells and stuff!


----------



## Spooklights

Get well soon, Roxy! Keep the tea and soup coming, Spooky.


----------



## Death's Door

Spooky - you're a good guy!

Roxy - I hope you get better ASAP and no sharing!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Da Weiner said:


> Roxy - I hope you get better ASAP and no sharing!


She's going to give it to Spooky1. You just know it.


----------



## Goblin

Get well soon Roxy!


----------



## scareme

Hope you are feeling better soon Roxy. The place just won't be the same without our number 1 poster around. 

Today is the 2nd anniversary of my Mom's passing, and I've been doing some reflecting. I remember a man coming up to me at the funeral the funeral and saying he only met my Mom once, but he wanted to come share his condolences with us. He was visiting a friend and they didn't have room for him to stay, so they called my Mom who lived in her big old 5 bedroom house alone (my parents needed that much room with 4 kids and a live-in mother-in-law. He said he spent the night there and she made him feel just like he was family. So he went out on a cold Iowa March day, for the family of a woman he only met once, to share that story with us. There is no way to let him know how much I appreciate that. Just one of my unstructured thoughts I'm having tonight.


----------



## PirateLady

Had a wonderful nite out with the girls last nite. Nothing fancy but we had a great time. Hadn't been out with them since the surgery and it was good to get out and laugh with them. 

PS ROXY GET WELL!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

I haven't gotten Roxy's bug yet!  She's feeling a little better today and is on her way to work now.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hopefully you can steer clear of it Spooky1.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

went to the doctors yesterday to get my vision tested. and i'll be getting a stronger prescription. and square rims. this should be interesting!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

and yay! roxy's better!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, all, for the get well wishes. I don't have much of a voice today and still have a bit of a lingering cough, but the fever broke late last night, which is what was really dragging me down (peaked at 101.8 yesterday afternoon). So far Spooky1 is not showing signs of catching it. After almost 23 years of marriage, we should be mostly immune to each other

And yes, he is a good and caring nurse, and I consider myself most fortunate in my choice of a husband We will now entertain offers for his cells to clone:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

At this very moment, I am the only registered user here - how surreal is that?


----------



## Spooklights

It's way too quiet here at work today. I'm going to doze off any minute now.


----------



## autumnghost

Back from the doctor's office. Tendanitis in the right arm. I've been told to do nothing with that arm for the next 4 days except ice it and use anti-inflammatories. The doc had the nerve to shake his finger at me and tell me NO prop building. UGH!


----------



## Death's Door

Glad you're doing better Roxy - however, I think you should have taken today off too. 

Take care of that arm autumnghost. You'll be back practicing your karate moves and prop building in no time. 

I'm going to the Philadelphia Flower Show tomorrow after work with the SIL and my friend Angi to see and smell the posies and then cocktails and food after that. Nice end to the workweek.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Awesome....1st bid of the year approved.
I will be installing 6 microwave camera systems...yaaaaah!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to hear you're staying busy, Jeff. After all, idle hands are the devil's workshop

Da Weiner, you're probably right about taking today off as well. Maybe I'll just go home early to make up for it. This place will be a ghost town after about 4:00PM anyway


----------



## Hauntiholik

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sure, have at it dear...I dare you:devil:


Hauntiholik said:


> Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Sure, have at it dear...I dare you:devil:


Double or triple dog dare?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

back from the councilers office. stopped at goodwill along the way to see if they had any stuff that needed rescueing. found nothing of course, but i did pick up two books.

now, to keep busy the rest of the day!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does it really matter....really?? lol


Hauntiholik said:


> Double or triple dog dare?


----------



## scareme

Another sign of spring-I hear the song of the ice cream truck. I'm glad my kids are past those days, but I like to see the neighbor kids out at the curb.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Everyone can go home now - you have my permission


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Does it really matter....really?? lol


YES! LOL. I left anyway.


----------



## Vlad

more rain, ugh


----------



## trishaanne

Well, just got off the phone with the fire house, booking the hall for my step-daughters wedding. No problem, got that all set BUT. The guy that is in charge of renting it knows that I said NO MORE HALLOWEEN PARTIES and says that he will give us a deal beyond all deals for another Halloween party. We aren't even planning on setting up the yard this year! But now I'm on the fence about a party. Part of me wants to and the sane. adult, responsible part says RUN!!!!!!!! I've already got about 30 people that are bugging me to do it again. I'd have to wait until November to do it because everyone is kind of busy then, and then it runs into Thanksgiving. OR, I could do it in September and beat the rush. Or I could just ignore all the requests and let it end. Decisions...decisions...decisions.... I'd have to think of a theme, get a DJ, and then pick my brain for invitation ideas. I mean, I've already made coffins (80 of them) and I made hell freezing over snow globes (80 of them)...my creativity is running on low! UUGGGGGGHHHHHHH


----------



## GothicCandle

http://www.rinkworks.com/filmmaker/
Quiz question 15. Is the title of your movie prefixed with a credit, as in, Bram Stoker's Dracula? (You may skip this question if you are Alfred Hitchcock. But if you are Alfred Hitchcock, you shouldn't be taking this test, as you are dead.)


----------



## scareme

It's four AM. I need to go to bed. But I can't stop watching the coverage of the Japan earthquake and tsunami warnings. CNN just cut into their Japan news coverage to show an earthquake in Japan. I think someone at CNN needs to go to bed too.


----------



## Evil Queen

Just got up and watching the news coverage of the earthquake and tsunami in Japan. The tsunami is supposed to reach Hawaii in about an hour, and the Cali coast in about 4 hours.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Just watched a live feed from Hawaii with the countdown to waves come and go. Nothing yet which is boring but also good for the hawaii islands. The waves coming across Japan were insane for power and damage.


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy is such a loving and caring person. And I shouldn't leave out, a sharing person too .... I now have her flu.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You don't have a fever like I do, so it wasn't me

Stay safe and on high ground, all you west coast Forum members!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I hope time2dive and The Evil Queen stay safe!


----------



## scareme

Watching TV. The ships lying about on their sides and upside down on land remind me of when the kids were little and we would let the water out of the bath. All the toys that were left in the tub. But these aren't toys, the are real ships. Where are all the people that were on them? God Bless them.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I hope you feel better soon Spooky1. How is Roxy's bedside manner? Is she a good nurse Ratched?


----------



## IMU

Hauntiholik said:


> I hope time2dive and The Evil Queen stay safe!


I don't know about time2dive but The Evil Queen is fine, spoke to her not to long ago.


----------



## Evil Queen

Seems the tsunami did less damage in the Hawaiian islands than what is happening along the Cali coast. I'm watching (on tv) yachts in the Santa Cruz harbor ramming into each other, some capsizing, and coming loose of their moorings and being sucked out to sea. I haven't seen any pics from out of Crescent City where they were supposed to get the worst of the tsunami. Reports are there are boats damaged in the harbor there.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scary situation! stay on high ground all you west coast forum members!
Spooky1, get well soon!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> I hope you feel better soon Spooky1. How is Roxy's bedside manner? Is she a good nurse Ratched?


Mwahahaha! Oh, er, I mean, of course I'm a good nurse:devil:


----------



## Death's Door

I knew it - I just knew it - Spooky couldn't keep his hands of Roxy!!! Take care of yourself, Spooky. 

Haven't actually scene the tv footage today about Japan, earthquake, and tsumnami but been checking out the devastation on the news website. This is crazy stuff! Take care to our west coast members. Battin' down them hatches!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ok, so, finished with the last prop (for now) but i'm running out of room. i don't wanna put them in boxes...cause i like looking at them! anyone else have this problem?


----------



## pyro

yep i'm still alive--


----------



## RoxyBlue

Welcome back, pyro!

Da Weiner, you crack me up:googly: Poor Spooky1, I know just what he's going through, seeing as how I just walked that same pathway. The flu SUCKS!


----------



## Bone Dancer

pyro said:


> yep i'm still alive--


Hey there Manny, about time you stopped by.


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 12 is:

Girl Scouts Day 

Plant a Flower Day - sheesh, as if it's even warm enough for that:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Yes the flu sucks.

I hope if anyone has friend or family in Japan that they are safe. It a scary situation out there.

I think the guy that got killed out in California deserves the Darwin Award for this year. What were they thinking when there's a tsunami warning that they went down onto a sandbar to take pictures of the waves.


----------



## scareme

It's warm enough here. 70's all week and next week it's suppose to get into the 80's. But I'm not going to fall for that again. To many times I've planted, only to have a late freeze take everything. You're not going to fool me this year Mother Nature.

Spooky1, sorry to here your're still not feeling better. But I have to say, Roxy played it smarter with this time. She got sick during the week when she could get some time off work. You wait until the weekend. What a way to spoil a perfectly good weekend.


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> Yes the flu sucks.
> 
> I hope if anyone has friend or family in Japan that they are safe. It a scary situation out there.
> 
> I think the guy that got killed out in California deserves the Darwin Award for this year. What were they thinking when there's a tsunami warning that they went down onto a sandbar to take pictures of the waves.


I saw that. And they had to rescue 4 swimmers in CA that were sucked out by the waves. I'm glad they are alive, but I hope they send them a big bill for being so stupid and putting others lives at risk.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, we have had 20000 pages of unstructured thinking.


----------



## stagehand1975

and only 7 from breaking 20000


----------



## Dark Angel 27

welcome back manny!

ok, last night, my nephew rented paranormal activity 2...and then dared me to watch it. it wasn't a triple dog dare, but i still couldn't back down from it. 

so, i watched it with my nephew...and i have to say, it wasn't very scary. so much for all the hype huh, it was mostly just startle tactics! 

still, very interesting!


----------



## morbidmike

why does all things crap out at once???? in 2 weeks the dryer messed up and was fixed and then the wash machine crapped out then the coffee pot gave out and then the wireless router crapped out and finally my wifeys shark steamer floor mop crapped out this last week SUCKED!!!!!


----------



## scareme

morbid mike said:


> why does all things crap out at once???? in 2 weeks the dryer messed up and was fixed and then the wash machine crapped out then the coffee pot gave out and then the wireless router crapped out and finally my wifeys shark steamer floor mop crapped out this last week SUCKED!!!!!


Haven't you heard? It's the Super Moon. Grab a hold of something and hold on tight for the next week!


----------



## morbidmike

ok I'll hold a beer and only let go when its gone muhahahahaha then repeat as necessary


----------



## Spooky1

Don't forget to set your clocks ahead an hour tonight.


----------



## Evil Queen

I don't wanna!


----------



## GothicCandle

When presented with a *chocolate frosting* covered, beautifully decorated *birthday cake*....
The Average 2yr old: Dive face first when the adults aren't looking.
*My cousin*: Nicely pick ups a plastic fork and politely pokes the cake to get a little frosting.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The time change has created grumpy kids. If last night's snow hadn't already melted I would have sent them out in it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 13 is:

Ear Muff Day - Of course, it's 64 degrees outside here today, so I think we'll pass on wearing ear muffs

Jewel Day - Just don't buy me diamonds


----------



## Spooky1

We did our good deed for the day. We found a cell phone (a nice 4G Sprint smart phone) while walking the dog this morning. It looked like it was thrown from a car since it was broken open. I was able to put it back together and get some phone numbers to track down the owner. The owners husband just stopped by to pick it up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're watching "Holmes on Homes" and "Holmes Inspections" on HGTV. It's appalling how poorly done some home construction and renovations can be. We're watching an episode where a couple's house had to be completely gutted so proper repairs could be made. What a nightmare for a homeowner.

Too bad Mike Holmes lives in Canada. He's the man I'd want overseeing work at our house

And I love the accents some of the folks on the show have. I'm hearing shades of Minnesota and Richmond, VA:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Roxy, I know Holmes has a couple of books out. If there as good as the show they would be worth having if you were remodeling or building.

Opps, sorry Haunti, I am in no way connected to Holmes Enterprises, the shows, or any sponsors.


----------



## PirateLady

GOOD MORNING!!! Hope everyone has a great day!:xbones:


----------



## Death's Door

Hauntiholik said:


> The time change has created grumpy kids. QUOTE]
> 
> And I am one of them!!!! Of course, I love that it stayed lighter out around 7 pm last night while I was grilling kabobs. Spent most of yesterday in the craft den working on a few projects.


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 14 is:

Learn about Butterflies Day 

National Potato Chip Day 

National Pi Day - that's the endless number, not the food

Albert Einstein's birthday


----------



## Bone Dancer

That extra hour of sunshine is really melting the snow.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Happy Birthday Albert

"If is wasn't for time, everything would happen all at once" A.E.


----------



## Death's Door

Went to the Philadelphia Flower Show Friday night with friends and had a nice time checking out the flowers and creativity of the exhibitors. Definitely a nice change from watching all the devastation in Japan. Wasn't too crowded there and went to dinner at Red Lobster afterwards.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm having curried chick peas for lunch. That should take care of burning out the rest of the flu virus:googly:


----------



## scareme

Da Weiner said:


> Went to the Philadelphia Flower Show Friday night with friends and had a nice time checking out the flowers and creativity of the exhibitors. Definitely a nice change from watching all the devastation in Japan. Wasn't too crowded there and went to dinner at Red Lobster afterwards.


I am sooo jealous of you. The Phil Flower Show is on my bucket list. Did you get any pics? I've volunteered at the OKC Flower show several times. When I'm in the information booth the number one question asked, "Where's the bathroom?"


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> March 14 is:
> 
> Learn about Butterflies Day
> 
> National Potato Chip Day
> 
> National Pi Day - that's the endless number, not the food
> 
> Albert Einstein's birthday


For you Roxy, since you're so musical:

http://video.yahoo.com/network/100000089?v=8775172&l=100022574


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a pretty cool video, Scareme. I like the sound of pi


----------



## Death's Door

scareme said:


> I am sooo jealous of you. The Phil Flower Show is on my bucket list. Did you get any pics? I've volunteered at the OKC Flower show several times. When I'm in the information booth the number one question asked, "Where's the bathroom?"


No, I didn't take any pics but my friend, Angi did. It was a Paris theme this year and when you walked in, it was very beautiful entrance with the Eiffel Tower and a carousel. Some displays looked like ones we saw before. Overall it was worth seeing.


----------



## Draik41895

huh...Do blood capsules ever expire?
"I dont know they taste bad either way"
Do they, and other fake blood stainn clothing?
"why not, real blood does."
Does grease paint stain clothing?
"probably..."


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> March 13 is:
> 
> Ear Muff Day - Of course, it's 64 degrees outside here today, so I think we'll pass on wearing ear muffs
> 
> ....


If your coworkers are noisy then earmuffs could come in handy. You could bring back the Princess Leia look


----------



## Spooky1

National Potato chip day and i have no potato chips in the house. I'll have to make due with Fritos.


----------



## Draik41895

used my Scarecrow werewolf fangs first time tonight, they were a hit. I went as a hunter from Left 4 Dead. it was neat


----------



## Dark Angel 27

speaking of butterflies, has anyone else considered getting that butterfly garden that's being advertised on TV?


----------



## morbidmike

putting down some plywood on the floor joists and slipped yesterday GOLLY GEE THAT HURT I skinned my shin and racked my knee cap and got some nice bruises on my bod ....1 leg went thru 1 joist and the other went thru another 2 joists away......its been awhile since I did the splits!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 15th is....
* Buzzard Day - if you live in Hinckley, Ohio expect to see flocks of buzzards coming for you today.

* Everything You Think is Wrong Day - one of those days where nothing goes right

* Incredible Kid Day - Is your kid better than your neighbor's kid? Today is your day to brag.

* Ides of March - the first day of Spring on the Roman Calendar. A day to beware if your name is Julius Caesar and your "friends" feel a bit stabby.

* National Peanut Lovers Day
* National Pears Helene Day
* Peeps Day
* World Consumer Rights Day

* True Confessions Day - Confession is good for the soul. Go into work today and tell all. If you plan to stay home, make an appointment with your mirror. 

* Dumbstruck Day - feel free to be dumbstuck about something your seen or read.


----------



## Spooky1

It's I feel almost human again day  Now I've got to catch up at work after missing a couple days.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's my true confession - I hate Peeps and can't believe I even ate them as a kid:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

my true confession: I don't like horror flicks, but i will watch them on a dare


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Here's my true confession - I hate Peeps and can't believe I even ate them as a kid:googly:












how could you hate such a cute face like that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Bone Dancer, they look like aliens


----------



## Spooky1

Time for me to make my NCAA picks for the office pool. I think I'll flip a coin, I didn't keep up with BB at all this year.


----------



## scareme

I love peeps! I'm on their fan page and get e-mails from them. Peeps are my friends, till I eat them. 

Glad to hear you're feeling human again Spooky1.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Peeps are evil:googly:


----------



## GothicCandle

sugar + food coloring + chemicals + dead animal(gelatin) = yum? I think I'll pass. It was fun to blow them up in microwaves when i use to eat them though....


Bone Dancer said:


> how could you hate such a cute face like that?


----------



## Hauntiholik

I arrived at the house to find my vampire bride waiting for me. YAY!!!!!!!
One prop down. At least 5 more to go.


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Hauntiholik

Morning EQ!


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 16th is....
* Everything You Do is Right Day
* Freedom of Information Day
* Lips Appreciation Day
* National Artichoke Hearts Day


----------



## Death's Door

Good Morning EQ and members!

Last night I was busy making 87 Irish potatoes to bring into work for Thursday. Tonight, while the hubby is at darts, I plan to kick back and watch "From Within".


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm thinking some folks here at work could stand to clean their desks up. I just spent several minutes trying to find an item for one of our field guys since he can't get in here to look for it himself, and his desk is such a mess it could qualify for assistance from FEMA. There are only so many times I will lift piles of paper looking for something the size of a credit card before saying "Screw this!":googly:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Some days you just wake up in a good mood!


----------



## pyro

and some days you just wake up


----------



## Vlad

Most days are nightmares


----------



## stagehand1975

I sure am glad that I wasn't panning to do anything tonight that required electricity. power went out 30 min ago. power company is estimating till about 10. So I should be able to see again by midnight. My laptop has an 8 hour battery life and i have 2 hours of internet battery life. aaarrrrrggg


----------



## autumnghost

Say hello to Zeus. Our newest family member - or will be in about a month.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

congrats AG!

spent today hanging with my neice again. she finished her second prop and we hung out watching videos and eating sweetnsalty fries. had a full day, now i'm headed to bed. night everyone!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## PirateLady




----------



## morbidmike

I was going to go out for St Patrick's day but IT'S PROP THURSDAY!!!!!! for real this time


----------



## SPOOKY J

Ouch! I've been pinched on the bum 4 times now! I am wearing green. Damn Frisky secretaries treating me like a piece of meat.


----------



## Haunted Spider

So, I have been excited to see what new products came out of the transworld show. I watch a few different mask sites to see what their new silicone lines are. CFX masks has a new one out called Roxy. Found that entertaining. Maybe they are a member here and decided to honor the post ho? 

And no this isn't an advertisement. Honestly, I actually own a mask from Rusty, the competitor to cfx.


----------



## Spooky1

Should Roxy be asking for royalties or a licensing fee? :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I need to see what this Roxy mask looks like


(moments later) - Just checked her out and she doesn't look at all like three blue dogs:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## autumnghost

SPOOKY J said:


> Ouch! I've been pinched on the bum 4 times now! I am wearing green. Damn Frisky secretaries treating me like a piece of meat.


Maybe you just have a really nice bum and they've been waiting for the opportunity.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

just a thought...wasn't it only about 110 years ago that it was bad to be irish?
oh well, gotta go put that corned beef in the pot. being an irish family, we're having the traditional supper!


----------



## Spooklights

My German-Polish-Czechoslovakian Family is going to enjoy corned beef and cabbage tonight also. Happy St. Patrick's Day, everyone!


----------



## Haunted Spider

RoxyBlue said:


> I think I need to see what this Roxy mask looks like
> 
> (moments later) - Just checked her out and she doesn't look at all like three blue dogs:googly:


Tis true, but it still could be an effigy of some sort. We just have to figure out how.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spiderclimber said:


> Tis true, but it still could be an effigy of some sort. We just have to figure out how.


She doesn't look like me, either, 'cause I have hair, mostly gray though it may be. And better eyebrows, too


----------



## Death's Door

That's a cute pooch ya go there Autumn!!

SpookyJ - stop complaining - I know you love the attention!

Well, today has been a good day and I will consider it the Luck of the Irish. First of all, everyone enjoyed the Irish potatoes I brought in for them, the day seems to be going fast and the weather is sooo nice outside, and I have extra money in my check because I got paid for my unused sick days from last year. I went to our HR director and they didn't tell everyone because a lot of people did use all of them and that they were awarding the ones that didn't use all of them. This money will come in handy because my sewing machine is not working and I have to get it repaired.

Tonight I will be hanging out on the patio having a beer and a cigar. For dinner I'm having ham and cabbage. For dessert, I am making my own Shamrock Shake which is better than McDonalds and less calories. After all that, let the fart wars begin!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Shepherd's pie in the oven. Bummer.....no Guinness to wash it down with.


----------



## autumnghost

Da Weiner said:


> After all that, let the fart wars begin!!!!


Da Weiner - Is that a challenge?

Spent the last 2 hours making and putting the new signage on the truck. I do love my Cricut. There's a cartridge with all sorts of Halloween stuff that I got and am playing with. Will let you know how that goes.

For now it's time play with props. Woohoo!

http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...09156102_136683339732319_272414_5405945_s.jpg


----------



## Lunatic

Devils Chariot said:


> After years of building halloween in my little apartment, on March 1st I will be moving into my first house. I have included a pic of the most important feature of this new home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let a new age of terror begin!


Yup, very good to have one of those. Good for you! That was the first thing I did when I bought a house two years ago. My wife loves it too because she knows that I have some place to go when we aren't talking.


----------



## scareme

Happy St. Paddy's Day! Today is hubby and mine 30th anniversary. And we've seen better.
The day was beautiful and in the eighties, but I started celebrating yesterday by going to stay at our second place on Lake Hefner. Or, as the rest of OK City calls it Baptist Hospital. I'm back in with my asthma again, and this time including a small partially collapsed left lung. I started the day with a Dr. telling me how they would insert a breathing tube. Thank goodness the pulmonary Dr. said we would try steroids and oxygen before the tube, so far so good. I know you are all thinking what a lucky guy my hubby is to be blessed with such a honey. Too bad boys, I'm taken. Hope you all had a green beer for me. Night all


----------



## morbidmike

happy anniversary scareme congrats on 30 yrs


----------



## morbidmike

got some good progress in the labor-A-tory I'm pretty close to being on track for 2011 I really hope to get the 3 headed dog done this year and the haunti vampire project too but I dont know the tortured punkins are a no go this yr I need there to be 2 thursdays in the week


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Scareme, and I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, Scareme, that sucks (the collapsed lung, not the 30 years of marriage).


----------



## morbidmike

I wanna live in my lab for 30 yrs LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> I wanna live in my lab for 30 yrs LOL


Hope it's equipped with a toilet and refrigerator:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

dinner was delicious if i do say so myself. the corned beef was so tender it fell off the fork! gotta love the horseradish sauce too. it never fails to clear up the sinuses! LOL

congrats scareme! get better soon!


----------



## morbidmike

corned beef = YUCKY!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunatic

Cornbeef and cabbage. Hmmm, maybe thats why the local sewer depatment is having a tough time keeping up today.


----------



## PirateLady

Get well Scareme... been there done that.... knock on wood I haven't had to be in the hospital with my asthma in a few years... Happy Anniversary......


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats on the 30 years Scareme! Sorry to hear about your asthma and lungs. Sending good healthy karma your way!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Anniversary and Congrats on 30 years, scareme. Get well soon so you and your hubby can go celebrate properly. I'm sure the grass fires out there aren't helping with your asthma.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seems like some folks spend more time on Facebook than they do here lately


March 18 is:

Goddess of Fertility Day - appropriately, the flower of the day is baby's breath

Supreme Sacrifice Day


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Well, I've not done much Halloween stuff the last year... and I have so many costumes, I've not sewn any new ones recently. The last two years I've worn ones that I already made, but had not yet used. It doesn't look like there will be any new props this year either, so I've not had much to contribute here.

I like facebook because I have everybody in one spot. I've moved around a lot in my adult life and also have a large, extended family (I'm one of 40 first cousins from dad's side). All of my family, former work colleagues, friends from different stages of life (childhood/school, the islands, England, hobbies/interest etc.) are all in one place (I don't separate people or use different accounts)... It makes it easy to be in touch!

I'm sure the day will come when I do more costuming and props again.


----------



## morbidmike

I wish people would chat here again I really miss that so I facebook more now ...every time I log in there is only like 6 or 7 people here and I dont know who they are I miss the 2 yr ago haunt forum when I got in trouble like everyday LOL and the creepster was here and haunti was more sassy : ( .... ... .


----------



## Spooky1

It was in the 70s today and we still have the windows open at 11:30 at night! To bad it's going to be cooler tomorrow.


----------



## morbidmike

blah blah blah


----------



## Bone Dancer

morbid mike said:


> blah blah blah


O come on Mike. The weather here in Michigan is warming up with mid 50's during the day an mid 30's at night. And just yesterday I seen a few wooly mammoths migrating back north. In fact I walked out to the shop yesterday and didn't have to wade through snow. 
Sure have a lot of tree limbs down this winter. Going to be a job getting those cut up and moved. Spring has sprung.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

it was nice out here today. i better enjoy it while i can...soon enough it will be in the hundreds again!


----------



## morbidmike

Bone Dancer said:


> O come on Mike. The weather here in Michigan is warming up with mid 50's during the day an mid 30's at night. And just yesterday I seen a few wooly mammoths migrating back north. In fact I walked out to the shop yesterday and didn't have to wade through snow.
> Sure have a lot of tree limbs down this winter. Going to be a job getting those cut up and moved. Spring has sprung.


I know but it's NOT 70 deg...I wish it was bet 70 and 78 all yr long with no snow and no maple trees and October was 6 months long not winter


----------



## morbidmike

it a beautiful day in the neighborhood a beautiful day for a neighbor would you be mine could you be mine wont you be my neighbor .... I only have two more open graves in the basement


----------



## Hauntiholik

Where's my coffee? Mike....get off my lawn!


----------



## morbidmike

gotta go to a wedding tonight BLAHK!!!!!!! a bring your own booze weddin in a po dunk hillbilly town we will all probably end up like Ned Batey in deliverance


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bring your own booze? Not even a cash bar?

The mental images of people tailgating in the parking lot is disturbing.....


----------



## Fangs

one more day until "Music as a Weapon" Concert. Gotta have my Disturbed fix!!!! :laughvil:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

having a laser tag night with my church. it'll be fun going against my pastor! Woohooo! that is, if i can get there in time!


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> gotta go to a wedding tonight BLAHK!!!!!!! a bring your own booze weddin in a po dunk hillbilly town we will all probably end up like Ned Batey in deliverance


Mike, run if you hear someone start playing Dueling Banjos. 

As to the empty graves in your basement, keep your hands off our corpses, and go find your own.:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Kids crack me up


----------



## debbie5

Yay! Computer is "fixed". Runs kinda slow, which is weird. Windows 7 that I paid $99 for will not work anymore and Staples won't help get it re-installed. Now I have to try to get my money back from Microsoft...anyone wanna place bets on that one?? I can't play World of Warcraft using Vista, which both sucks and is a blessing. I missed all you crazies. Just got done reading a weeks worth of "unstructured thoughts". "Haunt Forum News" popping up on each page is not fun.Make it STTOOppppppppppp!
I discovered that when going through a stressful time, eating a cupcake whenever you want to is NOT a good way to cope. Twelve pounds later...to relax, some people drink wine, some smoke a doob. I thought a nice vanilla buttercream would help. Not. Who wants to go on my evening walk with me tonight? Please try to ignore the flubbityflubbityflubbity sound. It's my thighs. 

And: did someone here send me a gift in the mail? I just got an anonymous gift from Cali...weird.

It's good to be back. Is scareme okay?
And who the hell ever heard of a bring your own booze wedding reception? .


----------



## Haunted Spider

I think a bring your own booze to a wedding reception is a sign you don't leave a gift


----------



## RoxyBlue

Welcome back, Deb!


----------



## trishaanne

Hubby and I took the dog to the beach to watch the moon come up over the horizon. There must have been 300 people out there, all with cameras, cell phones, etc. It was 43 degrees, wind gusts were 20 MPH...it was FREEZING!! Waited about half an hour before the moon came up and when it did it was AWESOME!!! Came up magenta, then turned orange, gold, yellow, etc. BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!! My hands and ears were numb from the cold but the dog was loving the coolness. Too bad none of my pics turned out! Oh well, at least I can say I saw it when it broke the horizon in person!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 just went out with the camera to get a picture of the super moon It's quite bright at the moment.


----------



## Evil Queen

Please post pics, we're socked in with clouds here.


----------



## morbidmike

Hauntiholik said:


> Bring your own booze? Not even a cash bar?
> 
> The mental images of people tailgating in the parking lot is disturbing.....


HAHAHA we were drinking in the parking lot while the hall changed from church wedding to reception OMG!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Ohhhh Miikkkeee....so, WHOSE side of the family is this ******* wedding on, anyhooo?


----------



## morbidmike

a friend of my wife's that she works with


----------



## debbie5

OMG. Please make the Welcome To HF pop up go away each time a page loads.


----------



## debbie5

Every 30 hours or so, our natural gas line is getting blocked with water. No heat, no stove, no furnace. Been going on since last Saturday. It's not good to eat fish on Friday, then wake up to no hot shower. Sniff me! I'm yummy. And fishy. They had the gas back on at 11:30 am, and it's now 1am and tehy are working outside again. Guess it's plugged up. That was fast.


----------



## morbidmike

loosen the caps and bleed the line like on the water heater you'll have a long pipe then a tee then a asmall nipple then the cap loosen the cap and let the water out


----------



## Evil Queen

Spring is here!









6 months til Fall!


----------



## debbie5

morbid mike said:


> loosen the caps and bleed the line like on the water heater you'll have a long pipe then a tee then a asmall nipple then the cap loosen the cap and let the water out


The water is in the main pipe on the street. Everyone on my block is having the same problem. Gas Company dug a hole, rqan a camera up the line & can't find the leak (which started when the city came & filled in some huge potholes). They are gonna be back on Monday to dig more holes.


----------



## scareme

Doc says if all goes well I can go home on Tue. Keep you fingers crossed for me. They are cutting back on my steroids so maybe I'll be human enough to do some posting again.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Good luck scareme. We all want you home!


----------



## debbie5

Steroids make the brain do funny things. Hope you are home soon, Ms. scareme.


----------



## debbie5

Carmelized onions, bacon & sharp cheese on top of a nice hamburger, baby carrot sticks, baked beans. It's a High Fat Content Sunday. It's almost ready- come on over.


----------



## morbidmike

ohhh Deb that sux it would seem that something like water in the gas pipes would ohh I dont know BE A BIG DEAL!!!!! cuz in theory if water is getting in usually gas is getting out so much for saving the world


----------



## morbidmike

it seems burning stick's from the maple tree in my yard is illegal hahhah I was stoking the barrel and a volunteer firemen walked up and said put it out tee he he I am such a rebel so I guess since I cant burn I'll hold the couch down for awhile


----------



## debbie5

Tell him it's a cooking fire and show him your green stick with a marshmallow.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Mike is still getting into trouble. LMAO!!!! Naughty boy.


----------



## debbie5

I'm surprised mike didn't tell the guy to get the hell offa his prop'ty.


----------



## fick209

scareme said:


> Doc says if all goes well I can go home on Tue. Keep you fingers crossed for me. They are cutting back on my steroids so maybe I'll be human enough to do some posting again.


Good luck scareme, hoping you will be able to make it home soon!


----------



## Bone Dancer

morbid mike said:


> it seems burning stick's from the maple tree in my yard is illegal hahhah I was stoking the barrel and a volunteer firemen walked up and said put it out tee he he I am such a rebel so I guess since I cant burn I'll hold the couch down for awhile


I think in most cases a burning or trash barrel is illegal anymore. I wonder what they would do if you put the sticks on the ground and called it a campfire instead?


----------



## debbie5

Chilly day but warm sun; my lil girl making fairy boats out of sticks as I sorted thru & organized Halloween bins on the front porch, hubby doing yard work, eldest girl walking the dog endlessly. It really was a perfect Spring day. 'Bout time!


----------



## Haunted Spider

I don't have that issue. Hopefully I avoid the pop up problems in the future too.


----------



## morbidmike

got into the lab-O-tory 3 times this week WHAAAAA HOOOO sewer dweller hands are coming along nicely and started the hands for the JenniferX prop dainty hands are alot harder to sculpt than creature hands my eyes were going crossed working on them


----------



## Spooky1

Good luck, scareme.

HAPPY SPRING everyone


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now that it's spring, it's time for SPRING CLEANING!


----------



## trishaanne

Spent the evening working on kick ass ideas for the party. I KNOW, I wasn't going to do anymore, but I HAVE to...before we move out of state and won't be able to do it anymore. Besides, now half of the grandkids are old enough to remember it! This one is going to be AWESOME...I have to start working on all the details NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Glad to see that granny is going out with a bang. "Remember when" stories last a lifetime.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

so much happening this weekend! does it ever stop?

so it started with my nephew going into surgery to get some rods removed from an arm injury he had a couple years ago, then i finally get a hold of the SAWS (san antonio water system) and find out that i need to flush the water heater at least 3x a year.

was gonna have my BIL do that this weekend, but then my sister started having chest pains and pain in her arm (immediately we think Heart Attack!) so i had to give up my laser games that i paid for in advance and she went to the hospital with my BIL. 

she went in last night and was admitted for obersavation. the doc is stil doing tests and i'm all alone in the house...this is where i starting thinking about the paranormal activity movie i watched...now i really don't want to be in the house alone!

so, how did everyone else's weekend go?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hope your sister is doing ok. Sorry to hear about the laser tag, you might want to check about a refund or most likely a new date for it.
Depending on how you water is ( iron, hardness, ect) flushing the hot water heater once or twice a year is not a bad idea. Keeps it from having a lot of stuff settle in the bottom which reduce water volume and over heat the heating elements. And remember when you flush the heater to unplug it so the elements don't over hear and burn out.
And if you have ghosts, maybe they want to help with Halloween. Talk about a killer haunt.
So does it ever end? Nope, just some days are better then others. So hang in there, we're all pulling for ya.


----------



## morbidmike

no spring cleaning here basement under construction drywall dust goes everywhere!!!!!

sorry to hear about you less than perfect weekend DA


now lets hurry through spring and summer and bring on fall


----------



## debbie5

Today's skies are the color of an Easter egg when you put it in every color of the dyes- a muddy grey. Blech. A good day for tea & Dr. Oz.


----------



## trishaanne

No grandkids here today so that means I can get my house done (hopefully...it may take a few dozen Red Bulls..lol). Then I can move on to work on invitations, guest cards, etc for the Halloween party, since the details on this thing are going to take me forever! I also have to contact the floor refinishing guys, and call to get the kitchen cabinet guys out here to measure. It's time to get the house fixed up to put it on the market.


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 21st is....
* Fragrance Day - celebrate it with some nice smelling perfume 

* National Single Parent Day - this day empowers those parents who are single handedly combining nurturing with bread winning.

* Children's Poetry Day

* National French Bread Day

* National Common Courtesy Day - a day to be considerate to everyone one that you come in contact with, be it a stranger or a family member. Just one day? Yeah, that's all some people can manage.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have the day off today, so I'm sitting here watching "Renovation Realities" from the network that inspires you to do-it-yourself (diynetwork). It's quite entertaining to see how well (or not) people work together on a major project.

Right now there's an episode with a guy trying to guess what angle to cut a piece of wood. He went through several pieces of wood before figuring out all he had to do was hold one piece of wood up to the other and draw the angle with a pencil. He also thinks 3 inches added to 42 inches gives you 47 inches.

Now he's randomly cutting pieces off the end of a 2 X 4 that was too long without measuring.


----------



## Death's Door

Had a weird weekend. Saturday morning hubby and I had to go and get upgraded cell phones and decided to have breakfast at the diner. Sounds good right? Well hubby goes down the steps and one of the steps caves in. (This was a long time coming). While I'm upstairs, he yells up that the step is broken and he'll fix it later. Ok fine. I get dressed and I make a pitstop in my craft den to take some things downstairs that I need for Pokeno later that day. While I'm happily going down the steps, I get to THAT step and finish going down the rest of the steps on my ass. I'm just had to sit there for a while to collect my thoughts while my foot and ankle are hurting and swelling. WTF!!!!! Well, hubby is pissed and starts tearing the step apart so he can fix it later. I told him to stop what he was doing and let's go have breakfast and get the phones taken care of and we'll deal with the step when we get back. (Just needed a break from hubby's temper tantrum). Well that was Saturday - still a whole where the step was and I have my foot and ankle wrapped. Probably a bad twist. I don't think it's sprained but yesterday after dropping off the sewing machine to get fixed, I came home and just stayed on the couch to keep the foot elevated because it's still swollen and painful. My booty butt is still sore and have a few bruises on my arms. Started to feel better last night so I have it wrapped this morning and trying not to walk around a whole lot at work. I'm not going to the gym until Wednesday because I don't want to reinjure it. That damn step better be fixed today or I'm not the only one going to be hurtin' in that house.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Bone Dancer said:


> Hope your sister is doing ok. Sorry to hear about the laser tag, you might want to check about a refund or most likely a new date for it.
> Depending on how you water is ( iron, hardness, ect) flushing the hot water heater once or twice a year is not a bad idea. Keeps it from having a lot of stuff settle in the bottom which reduce water volume and over heat the heating elements. And remember when you flush the heater to unplug it so the elements don't over hear and burn out.
> And if you have ghosts, maybe they want to help with Halloween. Talk about a killer haunt.
> So does it ever end? Nope, just some days are better then others. So hang in there, we're all pulling for ya.


thanks guys. just spoke to my sister and she's going for stress tests today and she now has diabeetes (runs in the family cause i have it too)

as for the water heater, we were having problems with the dishes comming out of the dishwasher with calcium deposits caked on them. the same thing was happening with just washing the dishes in the sink.

the saws dude comes over from the water quality department (he was really nice) and he does a bunch of tests on the water. he affirmed what he said over the phone about several dish detergents getting rid of phosphates in their formulas, which is a water softner. unfortuanitely in our town the water is very hard. he reassured us that the calcuim deposits were harmless and suggested giving all the dishes a viniger/water bath to get rid of the calcium deposits.

the amazing thing is that not only did the dish washing detergents get rid of the phosphates but so did the regular liquid detergents so either way we'll end up with calcium deposits too. and we'll keep having that problem unless we can fork up about 500 dollars for a water softner.

and he also suggested flushing the water heater. i have no desire to even try. hopefully my BIL can do it when sister gets out. (hopefully today)


----------



## stagehand1975

If its an older hot water heater and it has never been flushed, it may be costing you more to heat the water. Over time deposits can settle to the bottom give the tank a thicker bottom making the heater have to work harder to heat the water.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Da Weiner said:


> ....That damn step better be fixed today or I'm not the only one going to be hurtin' in that house.


Gosh Da Weiner! You did have a heck of a weekend. Make sure the life insurance is paid up before you disembowel him.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

stagehand1975 said:


> If its an older hot water heater and it has never been flushed, it may be costing you more to heat the water. Over time deposits can settle to the bottom give the tank a thicker bottom making the heater have to work harder to heat the water.


i don't think the water heater is more then 5 or 6 years old. but i know for a fact that it's never been flushed. the saws guy talked about deposits clogging up the screening too. (don't remember what he screen he was talking about)


----------



## Death's Door

Hauntiholik said:


> Gosh Da Weiner! You did have a heck of a weekend. Make sure the life insurance is paid up before you disembowel him.


Good thinking Haunti!!!

***Note to self****Make sure life insurance policy is paid and the amount of life insurance totals a sweet amount and review what is not covered/excluded.


----------



## morbidmike

have you ever bit a total stranger ???? quite fun I advise it!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> have you ever bit a total stranger ???? quite fun I advise it!!!!


You sound like the creepster. Did he bite you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wonder if the sewer dweller will try to bite Morbid Mike?


----------



## scareme

Da Weiner said:


> Had a weird weekend. Saturday morning hubby and I had to go and get upgraded cell phones and decided to have breakfast at the diner. Sounds good right? Well hubby goes down the steps and one of the steps caves in. (This was a long time coming). While I'm upstairs, he yells up that the step is broken and he'll fix it later. Ok fine. I get dressed and I make a pitstop in my craft den to take some things downstairs that I need for Pokeno later that day. While I'm happily going down the steps, I get to THAT step and finish going down the rest of the steps on my ass. I'm just had to sit there for a while to collect my thoughts while my foot and ankle are hurting and swelling. WTF!!!!! Well, hubby is pissed and starts tearing the step apart so he can fix it later. I told him to stop what he was doing and let's go have breakfast and get the phones taken care of and we'll deal with the step when we get back. (Just needed a break from hubby's temper tantrum). Well that was Saturday - still a whole where the step was and I have my foot and ankle wrapped. Probably a bad twist. I don't think it's sprained but yesterday after dropping off the sewing machine to get fixed, I came home and just stayed on the couch to keep the foot elevated because it's still swollen and painful. My booty butt is still sore and have a few bruises on my arms. Started to feel better last night so I have it wrapped this morning and trying not to walk around a whole lot at work. I'm not going to the gym until Wednesday because I don't want to reinjure it. That damn step better be fixed today or I'm not the only one going to be hurtin' in that house.


I've had weekends like that too, and wonder why there are so many laws out there protecting husbands? It's not like they are a endangered species or anything like that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Such a gorgeous day today. I love it when the sunlight comes streaming in through the open windows, I can hear the birds singing, and I'm not at work


----------



## morbidmike

RoxyBlue said:


> I wonder if the sewer dweller will try to bite Morbid Mike?


he tried but I have a rolled up news paper and I swatted him on the nose BAD DWELLER!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

10 people on the forum right now and I know 0 of them LOL


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Not to be a downer but my wife of 17 years just told me two weeks ago she no longer wants an intamate relationship with me. She thinks she is gay! And we have three kids. Kinda don't know what to do. I guess I need other poor schmuks to tell me how bad there lives are right now.


----------



## morbidmike

I think you have won that game what a crappy deal sorry Steve


----------



## scareme

steveshauntedyard said:


> Not to be a downer but my wife of 17 years just told me two weeks ago she no longer wants an intamate relationship with me. She thinks she is gay! And we have three kids. Kinda don't know what to do. I guess I need other poor schmuks to tell me how bad there lives are right now.


Wow! It's kind of hard to even know where to start. You two obviously need to talk, and she needs to keep the kids in mind. If you need someone who's life sucks right now, at least you have oxygen in both of your lungs. But I bet when she told you that, it felt like you didn't. That's what my week has been like. Hope yours gets a lot better. At least I have lots of pain pills. That's what I recommend, pain pills. Sorry.


----------



## niblique71

steveshauntedyard said:


> Not to be a downer but my wife of 17 years just told me two weeks ago she no longer wants an intamate relationship with me. She thinks she is gay! And we have three kids. Kinda don't know what to do. I guess I need other poor schmuks to tell me how bad there lives are right now.


Been there, after 12 years, My ex decided she liked women, which was entertaining untill she decided that she liked women BETTER. I can relate. Best wishes.


----------



## stagehand1975

It's happened to me twice.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

scareme said:


> Wow! It's kind of hard to even know where to start. You two obviously need to talk, and she needs to keep the kids in mind. If you need someone who's life sucks right now, at least you have oxygen in both of your lungs. But I bet when she told you that, it felt like you didn't. That's what my week has been like. Hope yours gets a lot better. At least I have lots of pain pills. That's what I recommend, pain pills. Sorry.


Thanks I am sure it will get worse before it gets better.


----------



## debbie5

Dark Angel 27 said:


> thanks guys. just spoke to my sister and she's going for stress tests today and she now has diabeetes (runs in the family cause i have it too)
> 
> as for the water heater, we were having problems with the dishes comming out of the dishwasher with calcium deposits caked on them. the same thing was happening with just washing the dishes in the sink.
> 
> the saws dude comes over from the water quality department (he was really nice) and he does a bunch of tests on the water. he affirmed what he said over the phone about several dish detergents getting rid of phosphates in their formulas, which is a water softner. unfortuanitely in our town the water is very hard. he reassured us that the calcuim deposits were harmless and suggested giving all the dishes a viniger/water bath to get rid of the calcium deposits.
> 
> the amazing thing is that not only did the dish washing detergents get rid of the phosphates but so did the regular liquid detergents so either way we'll end up with calcium deposits too. and we'll keep having that problem unless we can fork up about 500 dollars for a water softner.
> 
> and he also suggested flushing the water heater. i have no desire to even try. hopefully my BIL can do it when sister gets out. (hopefully today)


Our city did away with all phosphates (without announcing it) and our water is now super hard and making our dishes all skanky. WalMart and Target sells an amazing product called Lemi Shine which takes all the deposits right off. (you can use vinegar in hand washed dishes). Now if I can just figure out what to do about my hair, which doesn't like the new water at all. I wonder what it will do to the inside of our water heater & pipes? SO much of it builds up in only one dish-washing; how long before it clogs pipes?


----------



## debbie5

OMG YOU GUYS! i'm so sorry to hear your wives are ditching! That's awful. 
It must be a 40-something psychosis, I think. Perhaps there are many women in their 40's who suddenly who find other women attractive and understanding, but there is also something to be said for the fact that she chose to be married, make a commitment and perhaps needs some sexual temperance, especially since there are small kids in the family. 
So sorry. 

A friend found out her hubby of 22 years has decided he is gay & is humping anonymous guys at highway rest stops...and has been doing this for the past 15 years. Why does one person's lack of knowlege of their sexuality have to impact so many OTHER lives? Didn't they have an inkling of gayness BEFORE they got married?? Awful. I have **no issues** with anyone being gay, but didn't they KINDA KNOW before they put their foot over the threshold of the church on thier heterosexual wedding day that perhaps this wasn't the best choice?, fercrineoutloud.

I dunno. Everyone has only one life to travel this earth, and I guess how they define "I am happy with my life" can swing a wide arc of definitions. I don't know if I could ever leave my marriage vows & my family with small kids for my own sexual realization. I dunno...I know I am depending on my gal pals a LOT more for companionship and understanding now that I'm in my 40's, though, so there definitly is some life change that goes on at this age, as we ponder our own mortality & the time we have left to get a satisfying life together. 
Saying a prayer for the hurt in your heart, and hope She finds whatever brings peace to her. (hugs)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

steveshauntedyard said:


> Thanks I am sure it will get worse before it gets better.


steve, i don't even know what to say. I'm so sorry that you're hurting right now. You really should take at least a weekend off, find someone to watch the goblins and go somewhere to talk it out with her. I'll be praying for you too. *hugs* 



debbie5 said:


> Our city did away with all phosphates (without announcing it) and our water is now super hard and making our dishes all skanky. WalMart and Target sells an amazing product called Lemi Shine which takes all the deposits right off. (you can use vinegar in hand washed dishes). Now if I can just figure out what to do about my hair, which doesn't like the new water at all. I wonder what it will do to the inside of our water heater & pipes? SO much of it builds up in only one dish-washing; how long before it clogs pipes?


i hate hard water!!!! but i think i will try to find that Lemi Shine. the saws guy also suggested this other detergent called Finish. I guess the best we can do is try both of them and see what happens.

as for it clogging the pipes...i sincerely hope that doesn't happen. we have absolutely no money for repairs!


----------



## GothicCandle

My favorite movie quote calling someone shallow:


> You're so pretty and colorful on the outside, but inside you're nothing but fluff? You're like... You're like a walking, talking marshmallow Peep.


 Steve Sandvoss(as Aaron Davis) in Latter Days(2003)


----------



## morbidmike

super glueing your eyelids open helps you see the world in a new perspective


----------



## debbie5

mike hold still...I wanna gouge out your eyeballs with a grapefruit spoon. It won't hurt...I'll put Robitussin in your eyes first.


----------



## debbie5

Unstructured, unbidden thought of the day, upon waking: Rubber baby buggy bumpers.


----------



## Haunted Spider

haha, I like that tongue twister. The question is what made you think of it?

My thought of the day. I hit 1000 posts. Now it says Lunatic but I want a fun title underneath. I am going to have to think about this one. Maybe I will figure it out before I hit 2000


----------



## Hauntiholik

The world has some very bizarre people in it. I sent an email inquiring about an item on craigslist. They couldn't believe that I could possibly want what they were selling and they told me "Go do something more productive with your time instead of trying to scam people out of their money. You need a role model."

Wha? If you didn't want to sell the stupid thing why did you put it on craigslist?


----------



## Death's Door

Steve - I am real sorry to hear about your relationship especially when there are kids involved. 

On a brighter note, the step that took one of my nine lives did get fixed yesterday. My ankle and foot are still tender so I probably won't be going back to the gym until Thursday if possible. If not, I'm not going to push it because I can't tell you how many times that ankle has been sprained/twisted so I don't want to reinjure it but would like to get back in my routine soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Steve, the same thing happened to a friend of mine with his first marriage. After having a couple chidren, his wife told him she was gay and was leaving him for another woman. She knew she was gay when she married him, but she wanted to have children and, having been pressured for years by her parents to "not be gay", she thought if she married, it would "cure" her. Very sad situarion for both of them, but they did manage to have an amicable divorce.


----------



## debbie5

My troop has to turn in all the Girl Scout cookie money tomorrow. I will be so happy to get this monkey offa me. It's still overcast & grey today, typical spring day. The Demon has strep (again..probably caught it from me) and is home with me & enjoying Dennis the Menace. We now have our own "House of Zithromax". I'm looking forward to a nice bowl of chicken noodle soup from the local deli for lunch!


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 22 is National Goof Off Day.


Some folks celebrate that nearly every day


----------



## PirateLady

Hauntiholik said:


> The world has some very bizarre people in it. I sent an email inquiring about an item on craigslist. They couldn't believe that I could possibly want what they were selling and they told me "Go do something more productive with your time instead of trying to scam people out of their money. You need a role model."
> 
> Wha? If you didn't want to sell the stupid thing why did you put it on craigslist?


Ok first I agree people are bizarre... second.. wasn't you going to pay for their item?? so how were you scamming people out of their money?? How about the person who had a box of invisible rope they wanted to sell on there... it was a picture of an empty box with supposedly quite a bit of invisible rope... LOL wonder how many people fell for that one.... I've been lucky in my dealings with craigs list ... good luck with your "Productive life" LOL


----------



## PirateLady

RoxyBlue said:


> March 22 is National Goof Off Day.
> 
> Some folks celebrate that nearly every day


For the last 4 weeks I've celebrated this holiday... and have two more weeks to go!!!! Whoo HOoo... LOL:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> March 22 is National Goof Off Day.
> 
> Some folks celebrate that nearly every day


One of my sons was very excited to hear that he gets to goof off today - then I reminded him it was Spring Break so he was already going to goof off


----------



## debbie5

(waving) Good almost-afternoon everyone!


----------



## Hauntiholik

PirateLady said:


> Ok first I agree people are bizarre... second.. wasn't you going to pay for their item?? so how were you scamming people out of their money??


Exactly. I was going to pay for it but the woman assumed that I was going to ask for her bank account or something? Hmmmm. I don't recall being out of the country and asking for her to cash a large check that we would split.
LOL! Her loss. I'll spend my $35 elsewhere.


----------



## Evil Queen

RoxyBlue said:


> March 22 is National Goof Off Day.
> 
> Some folks celebrate that nearly every day


No goofing off for me today.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> (waving) Good almost-afternoon everyone!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

One thing is for certain, life is a trip... we all fall sometimes. Just surround yourself with family, friends and people who love you and the kids to help you get through this rough time.

I have a cousin with whom I'm very close. She is going through a very difficult time right now with her family (not marital). I'm impressed by the kindness and generosity of my extended family and her friends who are pulling together to help her get through everything.

We don't always have control over what life throws at us. And it's ok to vent, let it out and lean on your family and loved ones. Be strong Steve and good luck.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

PirateLady said:


> Ok first I agree people are bizarre... second.. wasn't you going to pay for their item?? so how were you scamming people out of their money?? How about the person who had a box of invisible rope they wanted to sell on there... it was a picture of an empty box with supposedly quite a bit of invisible rope... LOL wonder how many people fell for that one.... I've been lucky in my dealings with craigs list ... good luck with your "Productive life" LOL


The internet is a great invention and wonderful thing overall.. but it sure is a big playground of all sorts and brings the nutjobs out of the woodwork!

...I'm heading down into the basement to do my Nordic Track workout, then meeting a mom for lunch at The Olive Garden. I've got a spring in my step from Springtime!


----------



## Spooky1

Today is my Dad's 80th birthday! It's also William Shatner's 80th birthday (no Captain Kirk is not my father)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy birthday, Spooky1's dad and William Shatner!

We all went up to Aberdeen on Sunday for a family dinner at the Bayou (a shared birthday dinner, since Spooky1's mom's birthday was a couple weeks ago). It was nice to have all his immediate family together in one place at the same time for a visit. Of course, seeing as how Spooky1 only has one brother, it's much easier than getting my immediate (and large) family all together at the same time. Last time that happened was about 12 years ago or so for my parents' 50th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well Happy Birthday to the both of them.

Darn, another round of bad weather coming in again.


----------



## Death's Door

Haunti - That is definitely weird. Maybe the seller has been getting emails or notifications of scams going on, however, I don't know how this would affect you making a purchase from her. I bring this up because the news have been advising of scams due to the Japan disaster.

Also, a big Happy Birthday to Spooky1's Dad!!!!!


----------



## PirateLady

Happy Birthday Spooky1's Dad!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Bone Dancer said:


> Darn, another round of bad weather coming in again.


I heard this on the radio this morning that we will be receiving rain, sleet and snow for Wednesday, Thursday and Sunday for my neck of the woods with cold morning temps. I guess I should leave my gloves in the truck. Apparently, March might go out like a lion after all.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

how is everyone today?

i'm still having alergy problems, and my sis is home from the hospital and is as good as new!

happy birthday spooky1's dad!


----------



## morbidmike

pocket lint its whats for diner


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> pocket lint its whats for diner


Do you serve it with a side of belly button lint?


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> pocket lint its whats for diner


Does toe cheese go with lint?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Does toe cheese go with lint?


Ewwwwwwwww!


----------



## morbidmike

Spooky 1 toe jam is for breakfast evrybody knows that silly goose


----------



## debbie5

You people need to take your meds & get your asses to bed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What, it isn't time for bed yet, is it?!?!? Poopies!


----------



## debbie5

Did she just say "poopies!"??


----------



## debbie5

I have come to the conclusion that I am a dyslexic anorexic: I think I'm thinner than I really am. 
Really.


----------



## Evil Queen

debbie5 said:


> I have come to the conclusion that I am a dyslexic anorexic: I think I'm thinner than I really am.
> Really.










Me too.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

tomorrow, i'll be able to finish my props, really should have done them today, but i was busy. night everyone!

sweet dreams!


----------



## Bone Dancer

It's snowing again.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> I have come to the conclusion that I am a dyslexic anorexic: I think I'm thinner than I really am.
> Really.


Would that be called a Cixerona?


----------



## morbidmike

POOPIE's word of the day ....use it or I will find you and give you a stern talking too


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

all of the micro wave links and cameras are here...now I just need to get these to the job site and install them.


----------



## Evil Queen

Poopie, it's windy and rainy again.


----------



## Haunted Spider

poopie is right. Had to clean up my puppies cage of that this morning. First time in 3 months she had that kind of an accident in the crate. Oh well.


----------



## Bone Dancer

4 to 6 inches of new snow and most if not all the schools are closed including the university.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're lucky it waasn't 4 to 6 inches of new poopie

March 23 is:

National Chip and Dip Day 

Near Miss Day - according to holidayinsights.com, on March 23, 1989, an asteroid the size of a mountain came within 500,000 miles of a collision with Earth. In interstellar terms, it was a near miss. Had it collided with the Earth, it would have left a devastating crater the size of Washington, DC.


----------



## PirateLady

Poopies - it's so sad that we are always in a rush to live our lives that the only way you get to see family members is when someone dies or a wedding.... But on a happier note.. no critters have gotten into the garden yet... LOL


Just said poopies because I didn't want Morbid Mike to give me a stern talking too


----------



## debbie5

A bird was just pecking the hell out of my window, trying to make a hole in the corner to put a nest. Or maybe she just had to make....poopies.


----------



## debbie5

is "poopies" the diminutive of "poop"? and is it referring to length, diameter, quantity or overall smallish appearance??


----------



## debbie5

This might help: (I dunno how to post it)
http://www.joke-archives.com/toplists/kindsofpoopies.html

I can't believe they misssed the submarine poopie and the peanut poopie! Sheesh.


----------



## debbie5

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> all of the micro wave links and cameras are here...now I just need to get these to the job site and install them.


You didn't say "poopies"!!


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> You're lucky it waasn't 4 to 6 inches of new poopie
> 
> March 23 is:
> 
> National Chip and Dip Day
> 
> Near Miss Day - according to holidayinsights.com, on March 23, 1989, an asteroid the size of a mountain came within 500,000 miles of a collision with Earth. In interstellar terms, it was a near miss. Had it collided with the Earth, it would have left a devastating crater the size of Washington, DC.


----------



## Spooky1

I feel like poopies today. Nothing like coughing so hard that you cough up some blood.


----------



## Death's Door

Spooky1 said:


> I feel like poopies today. Nothing like coughing so hard that you cough up some blood.


Spooky1 - are you still dealing with that awful cold Roxy gave you? Doesn't sound good.

The weather is poopies today and tomorrow doesn't look any better.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I sure did...on Mike's FB wall...I called him PooPie..LOL


debbie5 said:


> You didn't say "poopies"!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We are just SOOOO mature here:googly:

(poopies)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You are so "poopies" right!


----------



## debbie5

I just made poopies...but not on the lawn.


----------



## PirateLady




----------



## RoxyBlue

^best laugh of the day


----------



## Dark Angel 27

poopies!

just chilling today. gonna have a small photo shoot today after my fav NCIS episode comes on. 

i am happy to say that Ashton: my mutant boy now has his friend. i'll post pics later!


----------



## Hauntiholik

piratelady said:


>


lmao!!!!


----------



## scareme

I got to come home yesterday, I've been sleeping since then. Not human yet. That takes time. Speaking of poopies, the nurse came in and asked me questions in detail about my poopies while my son's girlfriend was visiting. I'm sure she learned more about me than she ever wanted to know.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, Scareme, there's just no such thing as privacy in a hospital when it comes to poopies Glad to hear you're home and recuperating.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

well that's a tale tell sign! if she truely loves him, then she'll stick around even knowing all the private information about you!

glad to know that your getting better!


----------



## debbie5

I was stressed out about collecting the $4000 in Girl Scout cookie money, so I made lots and LOTS of poopies.
And the one skum mom who I thought would stiff us didn't, but she DID partially stiff us for $81..paid the rest. 
She's a poopie. A stiff poopie.


----------



## debbie5

OMG. I saved up money since Septmeber. I just bought tickets to see Journey and go backstage & meet them. I might faint. I LOVE saving money! a lil bit here, a 10 spot there...it adds up! OMGOMGOMG.


P.S.- poopies.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

congrats debbie! take pictures!


----------



## morbidmike

last night was AWESOME!!!!! alot of folks in chat ......Thanx Roxy Blue.......when ever I decide to go on the 9 state killing spree I will not be visiting MD.....you and Spooky1 have been spared.......mike screams it across the lands and so it shall be so


----------



## Death's Door

Scareme - I'm glad you're back home and recuperating. 

Taking Friday and Monday off from work (using up some carry-over days from last year). Even though temps are going to be in the 40s, I think I'm still going outside to clean up some of areas in the yard.


----------



## debbie5

Yep. The scary ghetto mom stiffed us $81 of cookie money. (Did I mention this is the same woman who dumped off her 2 sons at our cookie booth at the mall and left them? Like we are babysitters or something?) Sez she will get it to us on Friday, despite me telling everyone it's due on Wednesday with no exceptions. I nicely told her to pony up her own cash..I felt like a pimp shaking her down. The other leaders are now in a pickle as we really don't want to deal with this skum any more, yet it's her daughter who probably needs Girl Scouts the most. Arghhh. Why do I have to be KIND to people? Why do the a holes WIN!!?? THAT, my friends is the true mystery of life.


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> last night was AWESOME!!!!! alot of folks in chat ......Thanx Roxy Blue.......when ever I decide to go on the 9 state killing spree I will not be visiting MD.....you and Spooky1 have been spared.......mike screams it across the lands and so it shall be so


Awww, that's so sweet and kind of you


----------



## debbie5

Did Roxy herd them into chat or something?


----------



## PirateLady

Don't know but I'm glad she did whatever she did to make sure Morbid Mike bypasses MD... LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Pirate Lady, that's right - you and IMU are also safe now

Deb, I just jump-started a couple folks and the rest showed up on their own


March 24 is National Chocolate Covered Raisin Day. This is not a chocolate candy that I like.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

damnation! the one night i don't check the chatroom and i miss the party! uggg!
i'll be checking regularly from now on! grrrr!

debbie you are a saint for putting up with that stiff! i dont' have as much class as you! LOL


----------



## Draik41895

Its raining pretty hard here, on and off. I'm home sick as well.


----------



## Death's Door

Take care of yourself Draik. Get better!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dark Angel 27 said:


> damnation! the one night i don't check the chatroom and i miss the party! uggg!
> i'll be checking regularly from now on! grrrr!


There were at least 8 peeps in there chatting away


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> There were at least 8 peeps in there chatting away


And quite a wide range of topics discussed - everything from poopies to potions:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Watching the smoke in the valley from the new fast moving fire to the south of me.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I like boring things.


----------



## morbidmike

prop thursday did not go well.....was working on the hands for the Jennifer X prop and I was smoothing out the celuclay on the thumb and plop the whole thumb fell on the floor so I fixed it and moved on to the other hand ....then the pinky finger fell to the floor AHHHHHH!!!!!!.....this inturn lead to a full blown nuclear melt down of epic proportions (HISSY FIT) so I had to quit for the night .......*no props were hurt in this HISSY FIT*


----------



## Lauriebeast

Hey Mike, that's why I use wire for the fingers before applying the Celluclay


----------



## morbidmike

I'm using thin cpvc with a light layer of celuclay ....the dwellers hands are coming out great but women dainty hands BULLSHEVIC


----------



## Spooky1

Does anyone else watch "Archer" on FX? This show is a riot.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I should be doing 10 minutes on the Nordic Trak right about now.....


----------



## debbie5

I'm losing my mind. Too many irons in the fire this month. I'll be happy when March is over. My head is FULL like a zit ready to explode.


----------



## morbidmike

woke up in a bad mood, hopefully this feeling passes soon, didnt sleep well now mr cranky pantz is here


----------



## PirateLady

Morning! Woke up with a headache...took some motrin went back to bed.....feeling better now.....What's up with the frost?? My brocolli doesn't like it very much..


----------



## autumnghost

debbie5 said:


> Yep. The scary ghetto mom stiffed us $81 of cookie money. (Did I mention this is the same woman who dumped off her 2 sons at our cookie booth at the mall and left them? Like we are babysitters or something?) Sez she will get it to us on Friday, despite me telling everyone it's due on Wednesday with no exceptions. I nicely told her to pony up her own cash..I felt like a pimp shaking her down. The other leaders are now in a pickle as we really don't want to deal with this skum any more, yet it's her daughter who probably needs Girl Scouts the most. Arghhh. Why do I have to be KIND to people? Why do the a holes WIN!!?? THAT, my friends is the true mystery of life.


Debbie - you're the one winning. That little girl will remember the good you're doing for her and the others. And - in cosmic fashion - what goes around comes around to the butt heads. You just have to be patient; very, very patient.


----------



## debbie5

Today is Friday. See my thumb on my ars, waiting for the overdue cookie money?
On a happier note, we got our new La Z Boy delivered..well, actualy we cancelled the delivery & we picked it up & saved the $75 delivery fee. It only weighs about 25 pounds. Why on earth pay for delivery? It's niiicccceeeeeee. Ugly as hell, but nice. I tried the more fashionable wing back style ones and contemporary ones- nope. Not cozy. Momma needs a fluffy La Z Boy. Actually, it's a La Z Momma. Last chair was hubby's; this one's ALL MINE. Gotta start working on putting my ass groove into it to mark it as mine. Paid extra for less-ugly fabric though. Yikes- some of the fabrics they have on those suckers is horrific. Red microfiber? Cute, but shows EVERYTHING. Nope.

Also, I found this online. Interesting perspective: change the inside, find value in yourself, and the rest will follow. Don't think I've heard that before. I cannot imagine being 700 pounds and not eating a gun one day.
http://nancymakin.com/


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 25 is:

Pecan Day 
Waffle Day

So if you get pecans on your waffles, you've killed two holidays with one breakfast serving


----------



## debbie5

MMmmmmmmmmm...waffles.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm more of a French toast fan myself. That's the best use for plain old white Wonder bread - it makes the best French toast because it soaks up the egg mixture beautifully. Just add a little cinnamon and melted butter - heaven!


----------



## randomr8

*What's more terrifying Zombie Gigantic Squid?*

I seem to find alot of fascination on both of these on the interweb. Let's put them together!


----------



## debbie5

what? zombie+ squid or french toast + waffles? 
What about squid waffles? or french zombie toast?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zombie toast:


----------



## Spooklights

debbie5 said:


> what? zombie+ squid or french toast + waffles?
> What about squid waffles? or french zombie toast?


I like the sound of the French Zombie Toast, but wouldn't it be a little expensive to import Zombies from France?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nice zombie stuff.

lucky for me, i'm in a good mood. and strangly my writing drive is on full force! its a nice change!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do we need to schedule another chat to cheer Mike up?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Do we need to schedule another chat to cheer Mike up?


Only if he promises to leave Mr Cranky Pantz at home


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Only if he promises to leave Mr Cranky Pantz at home


Maybe he just needs a good beating?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think we could sell tickets to that event:devil:


----------



## Bone Dancer

how about pay per view?


----------



## debbie5

how 'bout I pay to NOT view instead?


----------



## GothicCandle

Thursday I'd gone and hung out with a friend all day and as I was walking home someone's gate to their backyard was open and I could see everything back there, which included a large scarecrow.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Maybe you should go back there and tell them you are collecting scarecrows for the "Save the Haunters" fund.


----------



## morbidmike

its a beautiful morning I think I'll go out side and play hey heyyyyy.....the sun is out and when I looked out side I see that the raccoons musta finally dragged the neighbors corpse away for out of the back yard .......its gonna be a good DAY !!!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

morbid mike said:


> its a beautiful morning I think I'll go out side and play hey heyyyyy.....the sun is out and when I looked out side I see that the raccoons musta finally dragged the neighbors corpse away for out of the back yard .......its gonna be a good DAY !!!!!


these two phrases do not belong in the same sentence.


----------



## GothicCandle

Just a normal day, Walking along, minding your own business...and then the zombies attack.

I wish I could draw better....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

so how messed up is this?

sis gives me money for groceries and specificly tells me that she better see some food when she get's home...and then upon leaving informs me that there's a garage sale down the road...how messed up is that? seriously!


----------



## GothicCandle

Dark Angel 27 said:


> so how messed up is this?
> 
> sis gives me money for groceries and specificly tells me that she better see some food when she get's home...and then upon leaving informs me that there's a garage sale down the road...how messed up is that? seriously!


Did she specify how much food? :devil:


----------



## debbie5

Define "food"..garage sale items are food for the soul of creativity...LOL. 

Went & picked up the rented violin for the 7 year old. Struck up a conversation with the violin shop owner, who I had previously run into many times at various karoke contests...2 hours later, I had to tell him I HAD to go..LOL. Interesting guy! Musicians and artist s are so much fun to hang with. Spaking of which: I went to a real art supply store (not some hobby & craft place), and next to the cash register, there was a small bin full of lapel buttons with funny & obnoxious sayings on them. Tacked to the bin was a sign saying "These buttons are PG-13. If you are easily offended, DO NOT READ THEM". OMG....WTH!? This is an ART STORE. Since when do art stores have to post warnings or apologize for content? What was on the buttons was not really offensive (racist, sexist, etc.)...just a bit shocking or rude.


----------



## debbie5

A friend posted a sign on her FB page.It's for a car towing service that is a Christian business (name of business references God and it has a dove on sign) and their marketing phrase is: "God Is Praised Every Time We Hook Up".

Digest that for a minute...

I called the guy & politely asked if he knew there was a street slang for the phrase "hook up" that he was aware of. He had NO CLUE. So I (as nicely as I could phrase it) told him it was a very common phrase & used on television & what it was. He was speechless and mortified. Did I do the right thing or the wrong thing, cuz now the guy is gonna need a new sign...LOL. To quote him: "WHAT are you saying to me!!?? It means **WHAT**!!?" the poor man....clueless. But I'm happy those kind of people still exist. I said I didn't want people giggling at his sign, cuz it seems he's trying to run a good service...oh my.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> A friend posted a sign on her FB page.It's for a car towing service that is a Christian business (name of business references God and it has a dove on sign) and their marketing phrase is: "God Is Praised Every Time We Hook Up".
> 
> Digest that for a minute...
> 
> I called the guy & politely asked if he knew there was a street slang for the phrase "hook up" that he was aware of. He had NO CLUE. So I (as nicely as I could phrase it) told him it was a very common phrase & used on television & what it was. He was speechless and mortified. Did I do the right thing or the wrong thing, cuz now the guy is gonna need a new sign...LOL. To quote him: "WHAT are you saying to me!!?? It means **WHAT**!!?" the poor man....clueless. But I'm happy those kind of people still exist. I said I didn't want people giggling at his sign, cuz it seems he's trying to run a good service...oh my.


LMAO yes, you did the right thing I think. That is.......hilarious....


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> A friend posted a sign on her FB page.It's for a car towing service that is a Christian business (name of business references God and it has a dove on sign) and their marketing phrase is: "God Is Praised Every Time We Hook Up".
> 
> Digest that for a minute...
> 
> I called the guy & politely asked if he knew there was a street slang for the phrase "hook up" that he was aware of. He had NO CLUE. So I (as nicely as I could phrase it) told him it was a very common phrase & used on television & what it was. He was speechless and mortified. Did I do the right thing or the wrong thing, cuz now the guy is gonna need a new sign...LOL. To quote him: "WHAT are you saying to me!!?? It means **WHAT**!!?" the poor man....clueless. But I'm happy those kind of people still exist. I said I didn't want people giggling at his sign, cuz it seems he's trying to run a good service...oh my.


I guess it might depend on who the most common customer is. Art stores around here wouldn't have a warning like that, but than again almost no store around here would have a warning like that. I bet that one got a lot of complaints and got tired of fighting with those easily offended people, however no one who is easily offended thinks they are so the sign is not helpful in deterring them only in attracting people(oooo what does it say that's so bad!?)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here is our latest acquisition for yard statuary - Oscar from Campania Mythicals. I love this little catlike guy

DSCF4174 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF4175 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF4176 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> its a beautiful morning I think I'll go out side and play hey heyyyyy.....the sun is out and when I looked out side I see that the raccoons musta finally dragged the neighbors corpse away for out of the back yard .......its gonna be a good DAY !!!!!


Mike, you should never leave your neighbors corpse in your own yard. You need to frame someone else.


----------



## GothicCandle

oooo roxy I'm jealous!!!! He is so cool! What's he made of??


----------



## GothicCandle

found as a comment on a youtube video for "When you're evil" by Voltaire


> THE OFFICIAL WELCOME COMMITE TO THE DARK SIDE
> 
> Welcome, fellow evil-dooers! This is you're one-stop-shop to all things﻿ evil, dastardly, cruel and/or dark!
> 
> We have everything you need, from fake cookies to real ones(What? You need something else????)
> 
> On our agenda today:
> 
> *How to properly push grannies down the stair: Not as easy as you would think
> 
> *Torture- You're first resort
> 
> *Evil laugh instruction/practice *Begginers always welcome*
> 
> *Cookie buffet!
> 
> Have an evil day!


----------



## debbie5

I'm not evil.
Well, right NOW anyway...


----------



## morbidmike

another bad day today this crap is really bumming me out ....today my miter saw broke so I had to shell out some hard earned cash for a new one this time I bought a slider it works great we'll see what kind of crap day tomorrow will be


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hahaha. that's hillarious, GC! 

mike, i'm sorry you had a bad day! maybe tomorrow's will be better!


----------



## scareme

And the hits just keep on coming...Yesterday I went to the optometrist to get my cataracts, caused by four years of steroid use, checked. I was told since I'm a new patient, and they are so busy, it would be July before I could be scheduled for surgery. Well, turns out to be I'm legally blind, and I'm getting measured on Tuesday for my new lens. After surg I should see good as new. Rick made me stop driving about three months ago cause of the side effects caused by some of my meds. Good thing. And as I walked in the door after my appt. the phone was ringing. Good news, the blood I've been coughing up all week is just a tear in my esophagus, not pneumonia, so I don't have to go back in the hospital. Bad news, bone scan shows bone loss, so I'll have to start taking more meds. I'm just really tired of being me. Someone else want to take a turn for awhile? Maybe for just a week? Whatda think Mike? Interested?


----------



## morbidmike

for you Scareme I'd do it for a week or longer just so you could have some good days!!!!!! but just for you


----------



## Spooky1

Damn scareme, I hope your feeling better soon. I've already done the coughing up blood this week, and am planning to see the Doctor myself. Glad you don't have pneumonia.


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> oooo roxy I'm jealous!!!! He is so cool! What's he made of??


He's made of concrete, which means he's got some weight to him. It was a bit of a splurge, but I fell in love with the piece the first time I saw his picture, so I said what the hell, you only live once

Scareme, sorry to hear about the bad things and happy to hear about the good things:jol: I've had cataract surgery in both eyes and it's like a miracle being able to see without glasses or contacts, especially when you're as nearsighted as I used to be.

Mike, sorry things are going crappy today. Here is a cute teddy bear that you can hug so you feel better:

ScaryTeddyBear by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Scareme, hang in there! Some days are just torturous...it will be July before you know it. Why doesn't Quaddafi or somebody like that have all the asthma & crap you are dealing with? Send some of it his way! (hugs) hun...Wishing you strength in your soul to weather all this.It's one thing to be sick, but I think it's harder when you get downtrodded by all of it.


----------



## debbie5

I found this video to be horrifying & mesmerizing. Makes me feel like a piece of fly poo on the earth...tiny...insignificant. In only TWO MINUTES, everything is gone.


----------



## morbidmike

owwww teddy bit me!!!!! bad teddy BAD TEDDY!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Just bite him back, Mike


----------



## debbie5

Had anyone checked mike for a current rabies tag?


----------



## debbie5

I just finished watching "Stepford Wives" with Nicole Kidman & Matthew Broderick & it was probably one of the worst movies I've ever seen. I want the 2 hours of my life back that I just wasted on it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Had anyone checked mike for a current rabies tag?


i'm glad you said that debbie. it reminded me that my dog bruiser is up for his!

mike have you been frothing at the mouth or anything like that? :lolkin:

had a good day today, went out after church with somr friends to a mexican resturant. sat next to this guy whom i really like. he flirted with me several times. And i just don't know what to do. he's single and he's flirting with me. so what's stopping him from asking me out? its driving me crazy! Jeesh!


----------



## debbie5

"so what's stopping him from asking me out? its driving me crazy! Jeesh! "

D.A.sez to man next to her:"Hey- ya wanna go see "Hop" with me?"


----------



## morbidmike

broken glass its just not for dinner anymore!!!!!


----------



## trishaanne

D.A.....why wait for him to ask you? Ask him if he'd like to go see a movie with you or something casual and take it from there!


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> I just finished watching "Stepford Wives" with Nicole Kidman & Matthew Broderick & it was probably one of the worst movies I've ever seen. I want the 2 hours of my life back that I just wasted on it.


I don't think it's a remake, it's a parody that i think tried to mimic the original so much that it appears like a remake and did a bad job at that so it therefore sucks, But if you watch it from the view of a parody it's not so bad, stupid, yes, as all parodies are.


----------



## morbidmike

DA ask him if he wants a hurts dont it sounds like doughnut when he say's I guess sock him in the arm ...then say you better ask me out or you'll get the whole dozen be assertive take what you want and give nothing back!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Monday again? Already?


----------



## debbie5

Yawwwnnnn....


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 28th is....
* National Black Forest Cake Day
* Something on a Stick Day
* Respect Your Cat Day


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Bone Dancer

I think it should be "Cat respect your owner day" instead.


----------



## GothicCandle

Bone Dancer said:


> I think it should be "Cat respect your owner day" instead.


Cats are more likely to "expect" their owner, to feed them, pet them, play with them, and over all worship them as the ancient Egyptians did their ancestors.


----------



## PirateLady

Going back to the dr tomorrow to see if I can go back to work... don't see a problem since everything seems to be doing good. Going to clean house this week since I really am feeling good so Off to start cleaning house room by room. Have a good one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have some rooms you can clean, Pirate Lady


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> "so what's stopping him from asking me out? its driving me crazy! Jeesh! "
> 
> D.A.sez to man next to her:"Hey- ya wanna go see "Hop" with me?"


that's eery, i brought up that movie during lunch...i don't know if it's something i'd like to see...though i do really like the comedian playing the rabbit. that's a good idea.



morbid mike said:


> DA ask him if he wants a hurts dont it sounds like doughnut when he say's I guess sock him in the arm ...then say you better ask me out or you'll get the whole dozen be assertive take what you want and give nothing back!!!!


leave it to mike to get violent with him. i want to date him not beat him into a bloody pulp! LOL


----------



## Spooky1

Waited at doctors office for almost an hour, now I'm waiting for a chest X-ray. At least the doc doesn't think I have pneumonia.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> At least the doc doesn't think I have pneumonia.


That's good news


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yay. Someone finally posted a video of the hearse club at Frozen Dead Guy Days 2011.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oooooh, love the horse-drawn hearse! Were you and Belfry there, Haunti?


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1 said:


> Waited at doctors office for almost an hour, now I'm waiting for a chest X-ray. At least the doc doesn't think I have pneumonia.


Moobs?


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Oooooh, love the horse-drawn hearse! Were you and Belfry there, Haunti?


Nope. I had 4 different cities to be in that day and my cloning skills are lacking  That drive was too far away for me to make the other events.


----------



## Draik41895

I got the 3DS yesterday, and its pretty amazing stuff


----------



## debbie5

Draik41895 said:


> I got the 3DS yesterday, and its pretty amazing stuff


Do the old DS games still work in it (tho not as 3D)??


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Do the old DS games still work in it (tho not as 3D)??


I read you can turn off the 3D effect if you want, it can cause headaches faster then normal gaming. I don't know if it plays old system games but if the cartagrage looks the same i bet so, I have a gameboy advance and it can play all the old versions, however i think perhaps in more recent years it has become (annoyingly) common for the new to totally outdate the old and you have to buy all new. I'll keep my cheap super nintendo, gameboy, and gamecube games thanks.


----------



## morbidmike

have you ever had a zit on your chin so big when you popped it your jaw fell off????


----------



## morbidmike

Zachs coach is freakin awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Draik41895

GothicCandle said:


> I read you can turn off the 3D effect if you want, it can cause headaches faster then normal gaming. I don't know if it plays old system games but if the cartagrage looks the same i bet so, I have a gameboy advance and it can play all the old versions, however i think perhaps in more recent years it has become (annoyingly) common for the new to totally outdate the old and you have to buy all new. I'll keep my cheap super nintendo, gameboy, and gamecube games thanks.


yeah you can turn it off, but it really doesnt bug me much yet. you can play all the old ds games on it, and its pretty awesome. i have my old ds and two gameboy advances and my gamecube too, cause im awesome


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Draik, you are indeed awesome


----------



## debbie5

what is a "Zach", mike?

OMGgggggg..does mike have (gasp!) PROGENY!!??


----------



## debbie5

Watched some ghost show yesterday ("Haunted" or something like that) about a very haunted house up in Saranac Lake, NY...it used to be a "cure cottage" where people went in late 18/early 1900's when they contracted TB. They eventually blessed the ENTIRE TOWN as many people had pissed off spirits in their homes.
I also find it interesting how many people 100% do NOT believe in ghosts until they have one standing right in front of them. That's how I was, too.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i love the horse driven hearse too! that was a cool video!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

had a long full today today too. did alot of thinking about my situation...and i think i'm gonna go for it. now i will not be beating anyone down, but i'll just go for it and let the cards fall where they may.

thanks to all who were encouraging me!


----------



## Draik41895

I dont know whats going on, but good luck or something... I wanna jump on the encouragement band wagon!

and thanks Roxy


----------



## morbidmike

debbie5 said:


> what is a "Zach", mike?
> 
> OMGgggggg..does mike have (gasp!) PROGENY!!??


Zach is the guy who owns the hearse with wings and guns


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> what is a "Zach", mike?
> 
> OMGgggggg..does mike have (gasp!) PROGENY!!??


:eekvil:



debbie5 said:


> Watched some ghost show yesterday ("Haunted" or something like that) about a very haunted house up in Saranac Lake, NY...it used to be a "cure cottage" where people went in late 18/early 1900's when they contracted TB. They eventually blessed the ENTIRE TOWN as many people had pissed off spirits in their homes.
> I also find it interesting how many people 100% do NOT believe in ghosts until they have one standing right in front of them. That's how I was, too.


My mom was like that too, but I've always believe in ghosts. Maybe i saw one long ago and don't remember but to my knowledge I've just always thought ghosts are just as much common sense as anything else on this planet.


----------



## debbie5

I'm all showered & perfumed early in the morning, so I can go directly to the Department of Social Services Offices and sit with the whores & crackheads, trying to get some of my heat bill paid for. What a nice way to start the day. When I come home, I will change all of my clothes & re-shower, that's how skeevy that place makes me feel. Yuck.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> I'm all showered & perfumed early in the morning, so I can go directly to the Department of Social Services Offices and sit with the whores & crackheads, trying to get some of my heat bill paid for. What a nice way to start the day. When I come home, I will change all of my clothes & re-shower, that's how skeevy that place makes me feel. Yuck.


Some government office near me has a security guard who weighs about 500LB. I'm not being rude in anyway, but HOW can he be expected to provide good security when he has a hard time standing up? Years ago we had to go there and he's the first thing you see upon entering the building and he was trying to be a nice guy and open the door for an old women in a walker and he had to get up in that wiggle around while holding the wall way that older people and really fat people have to do. He needs a different job than a security guard.


----------



## debbie5

Well, that was surprisingly easy. There was a verbal altercation in the office, with 2 women screaming insults at each other, as I was counting the seconds before the security officer walked in. Crazy!


----------



## Death's Door

Good morning all!

Had a few days off from work which I enjoyed. Needed to take a well deserved break from the rat race. Just sitting here catching up on a couple of pages of thoughts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 29 is:

National Mom and Pop Business Owners Day - a celebration of small business owners

Smoke and Mirrors Day - a day of illusions


----------



## PirateLady

March 29 is also the day I was freed from my weeks of recovery and am given a clean bill of health as far as my surgery goes... Go back to work on Monday. Yeah Me!!!!!

and IMU changed his avatar again


----------



## Draik41895

missed the bus, no way to school today. Making good progress though, did a bunch of make up work, and a bunch of yard work as well.


----------



## RoxyBlue

PirateLady said:


> March 29 is also the day I was freed from my weeks of recovery and am given a clean bill of health as far as my surgery goes... Go back to work on Monday. Yeah Me!!!!!
> 
> and IMU changed his avatar again


Woot for the clean bill of health! And tell IMU I love his new avatar - it's sooooo cute in a creepy way.



Draik41895 said:


> missed the bus, no way to school today. Making good progress though, did a bunch of make up work, and a bunch of yard work as well.


And props? Did you work on props, young haunter?:jol:


----------



## Draik41895

RoxyBlue said:


> And props? Did you work on props, young haunter?:jol:


yesyes, I had to take a shower, but thats my next endeavor


----------



## Draik41895

ooh but first, I gotta eat. hmm... Tea and lasagna with sweet potato chips on the side. maybe some blueberries too.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey PirateLady - I'm glad to hear that you have a clean bill of health. With Scareme and Spoky1 being under the weather, it's good news to hear that you're doing well.


----------



## debbie5

Congrats to all who are recovering ...now we just gotta bust scareme outta the joint, and we'll all be present & accounted for.
Is spooky1 okay?? Did he have a bad case of moobs? LOL..


----------



## GothicCandle

Draik41895 said:


> ooh but first, I gotta eat. hmm... Tea and lasagna with sweet potato chips on the side. maybe some blueberries too.


ooo yum!


----------



## debbie5

I would like to than Tom's of Maine for making an all natural deoderant that actually WORKS. My daughter's armpits no longer smell like a chili dog on gym day, and I don't have to worry that I am gonna rot her pits out with weird chemicals. 
She must get it from her father's side of the family. Both my grandmother & I have no pit odor. Must be some weird gene or something. I also never get an ice cream headache. Frankendebbie5. TMI. Oh well.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Is spooky1 okay??


He's on a course of antibiotics now and the doctor recommended he take Mucinex to help clear the lungs of gunky stuff. He stayed home today to rest, and is waiting for results of the chest X-ray. Doc said he didn't think it was pneumonia - apparently he didn't hear any waves sloshing around in Spooky1's lungs, so we shall see.


----------



## morbidmike

Morbid Mike has broken affiliation with gals and ghouls on FB and has deleted alot of people too LOL I ve decided I dont want to associate with people I dont know anymore ...a little more booze and I might delete everything whaaaaa Hoooooooo why is the booze always gone ohhhhhh I'm why tee hee hee


----------



## morbidmike

If Tom would like I will puch him soooo hard he will cough up a lung or 2 so we can clean them with bleach and use a pool cue to jamb them back to where they belong


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bad day eh Mike?


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> If Tom would like I will puch him soooo hard he will cough up a lung or 2 so we can clean them with bleach and use a pool cue to jamb them back to where they belong


Thanks Mike, but I think I'll keep my lungs where they currently are.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mike, ya doofy guy, maybe a little less booze is in order

One of my nieces had over 800 "friends" on Facebook. She decided to start thinning the list down by a couple hundred. I guess that's a start

Unrelated to FB, we're watching "Undercover Brother" on TV. I haven't laughed this much at a movie in a while - it's a total hoot.


----------



## Evil Queen

Dang! Who pee'd in Mike's Cherrios?


----------



## debbie5

Ralph Macchio wears a toupe.


----------



## Draik41895

Mr. Miyagi wax off


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## morbidmike

roses are black
violets are blue
they will need your dental records 
to identify YOU!!!! muhahahahaahah

stolen from La Spooky Madison ......but I liked it


----------



## Evil Queen

EQ sneaks passed Mike.

Good mooning everyone.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm very excited!! I'm planning and hosting a big, "family weekend pool party" at my house the last weekend of June. There has been talk over the last year and a half or so about having a "family reunion" but nobody has done anything... SO, although this isn't a formal reunion, I decided to throw out a date and offer my house as a venue and see what happens; I created an event page/sent invites on facebook...

...WELL, it looks like people are going to show up!  I'm one of 40 first cousins from my dad's side; he is one of ten. Family parties while growing up were the bomb! I'm really looking forward to this!


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Unrelated to FB, we're watching "Undercover Brother" on TV. I haven't laughed this much at a movie in a while - it's a total hoot.


Hubby and I had it on last night too! After dinner we were working on a 1,000piece puzzle I got as a Christmas gift from one of my coworkers and we were sitting in the dining room listening to the movie and laughing. After that, Zombieland came on while we were still working the puzzle. I finally looked up at the time and it was 11:20 p.m. I couldn't believe it was that late. It was an enjoyable evening.


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 30 is:

National Doctor's Day - get a sedative for Morbid Mike

I am in Control Day - someone get control of Morbid Mike:googly:

Take a Walk in the Park Day - and bury his body behind the large oak tree:jol:

Just kidding, Mike, you know we all love you


----------



## Spooky1

What happened to Spring? The temperature for the last day of March is going to be lower than the 1st day of March (46 vs 47 degrees)  At least we're not forecast to get snow like New England will.


----------



## debbie5

I bought a set of adjustable treking (walking) poles (Like ski poles but for hiking). They are too short! Who would think that at 5' 7" I'd be a giant. Damn...gotta take 'em back. They are made by New Balance and don't have any length on the package. Durrr.


----------



## Death's Door

Ms. Wicked said:


> I created an event page/sent invites on facebook...
> 
> ...WELL, it looks like people are going to show up!  I'm one of 40 first cousins from my dad's side; he is one of ten. Family parties while growing up were the bomb! I'm really looking forward to this!


Heads up Hauntforum Members - keep a lookout on Ms. Wicked's fb for future pool party! A lot of family members will be there so try to blend in!


----------



## GothicCandle

Ms. Wicked said:


> I'm very excited!! I'm planning and hosting a big, "family weekend pool party" at my house the last weekend of June. There has been talk over the last year and a half or so about having a "family reunion" but nobody has done anything... SO, although this isn't a formal reunion, I decided to throw out a date and offer my house as a venue and see what happens; I created an event page/sent invites on facebook...
> 
> ...WELL, it looks like people are going to show up!  I'm one of 40 first cousins from my dad's side; he is one of ten. Family parties while growing up were the bomb! I'm really looking forward to this!


That's what we do, someone sets a date/place and just says "If you want to come your welcome" type of thing. The last one was a 75/85 birthday party for an aunt and an uncle at the uncles house. I love that house, it's built on/in a hill with the garage as the basement right in front of a big driveway, of course being a haunter one reason I like that is it would be so easy to use as a a haunt.


----------



## morbidmike

ummmm what 's the best way to get gallons of blood off your davenport ????? this a hypothetical question !!!!!! yep thats what it is.....and its for a friend too....better add that


----------



## stagehand1975

real or fake?


----------



## GothicCandle

stagehand1975 said:


> real or fake?


if it was _hypothetical_ does it matter if it's real or fake?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morbid mike said:


> ummmm what 's the best way to get gallons of blood off your davenport ????? this a hypothetical question !!!!!! yep thats what it is.....and its for a friend too....better add that


Mike, you're hysterical! 

i'm not feeling to well so i'm heading to bed. sweet dreams to everyone!


----------



## debbie5

I just found out that (unlike the other nearby school districts) the teachers in our school district get 23 days of PAID personal/sick time per year their 1st year, and accrue an additional 18 days per year after that. Plus, 3 days for religious reasons and 2 for conferences. Also, they do not have to produce a note when taking sick/personal time, unless the school district asks, in writing, for one.
So, if you work only 5 years in my school district, you can take 4 months per year off. Sick time can accrue up to 400 days total. And yes, I know of a teacher who taught about 4 weeks, and then was GONE...out sick the rest of the year. She had some minor foot surgery & then (since she was retiring at the end of the school year anyway) decided to use up her time. She had worked in our district for 20+ years...no other school district in the area has a leave/sick policy as huge as this one. 

I wanna be a teacher.


----------



## debbie5

ROUNDTABLE DISCUSSION: If a person KNOWS they are crazy, are they truly crazy?


----------



## debbie5

I found my old avatar pic! YAY!


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> I just found out that (unlike the other nearby school districts) the teachers in our school district get 23 days of PAID personal/sick time per year their 1st year, and accrue an additional 18 days per year after that. Plus, 3 days for religious reasons and 2 for conferences. Also, they do not have to produce a note when taking sick/personal time, unless the school district asks, in writing, for one.
> So, if you work only 5 years in my school district, you can take 4 months per year off. Sick time can accrue up to 400 days total. And yes, I know of a teacher who taught about 4 weeks, and then was GONE...out sick the rest of the year. She had some minor foot surgery & then (since she was retiring at the end of the school year anyway) decided to use up her time. She had worked in our district for 20+ years...no other school district in the area has a leave/sick policy as huge as this one.
> 
> I wanna be a teacher.


That's the way a cousin of mine got out of the coast guard. He had about a year of vacation saved up so he just used it and got out a year early. Now he's training for his possible inclusion in the Tour de France.


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 31st is....
* National Clam on the Half Shell Day

* Bunsen Burner Day - today is the birthday of the creator of the bunsen burner, Robert Wilhelm Eberhard von Bunsen.

* National "She's Funny That Way" Day - celebrate the humorous nature of women


----------



## Spooky1

It's Spooky1 still feels crappy day. I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired.  I'm going to take a 3 day weekend and hope I feel better with some rest.


----------



## Death's Door

I give you permission to chill Spooky1. Rest, chicken noodle soup and/or wonton soup along with shots of whiskey (to get rid of germs) can help remedy your situation. Take care of yourself!


----------



## Hauntiholik

no sharing Spooky1!


----------



## debbie5

I toured the local private high school and was AMAZED at how orderly and un-zoo-like it was, compared to the Alcatraz-like conditions at the public high school down the road. I also learned that a more succinct way of saying, "I don't want my child in a school where unparented, undisciplined, low life skum kids shoot each other after school" is: "I prefer values-based education". LOL. NICE. $6000 a year for school. No wonder I saw all the dentist's and real estate developers kids there! (And I did check for financial aid- the most money they give for aid is about $2000). Guess my girl is gonna have to fly under the radar in public high school and find her way...unless I can sell a kidney or a baby or something. I refuse to go into any type of debt anymore.


----------



## debbie5

Everyone around here has the chest crud..it seems to be taking over a month to kick it. I hope you feel better soon. Have Roxy buy a nurse's outfit or something to cheer you up...


----------



## morbidmike

I practice Sanataria I have a crystal ball I dont have a million dollars


----------



## morbidmike

AHHHHHHHHH I just realized I missed prop Thursday GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Have Roxy buy a nurse's outfit or something to cheer you up...


Don't worry, Nurse Betty is on the job

nurse-betty-boop by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## PrettyGhoul

EEEK taxes!!! Why didn't I do these earlier?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

tonight i'm incredibly pissed off.

went with my birth mother to hear the results of her psych evaluation. we found out that some bitch who heads up the lunch department was bullying my mom in such a way that she refuses to go to the 'food hall' for lunch. and we also find out that it was over an electric billl that's not even that lady's buisness. when my mom told us what happened she was close to tears.

excuse me but since when did the electric bill have ANYTHING to do with my mom's lunch every day?

apparently some other stuff came up to that i won't go into, but it's BAD.

yeah, my mom may be a pain in the butt sometimes but that's no reason to bully her! Tommorrow sis and i are going to to have a nice chat with the manager in charge of the complex. we're getting to the bottom of this and if we find out that all this is true and accurate, heads will roll! :finger:


----------



## morbidmike

It's April ...........................yep it's April............smells like April........tastes like April.......yep its April


----------



## debbie5

Happy April..and 7 months 'til Ween.


----------



## stagehand1975

Noooooooooooo. There just isn't enough time. Lol


----------



## autumnghost

It's time ... to begin Sexual Assault Awareness Month (SAAM)! Get info & resources on how to get involved. www.nsrvc.org/saam


----------



## autumnghost

And on another note - Happy Friday/April Fool's Day. Has anyone been pranked? Have you pranked someone?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No pranks yet, thank the Great Pumpkin

Here is some humor for the day:

A woman brought a very limp duck into a veterinary surgeon. As she laid her pet on the table, the vet pulled out his stethoscope and listened to the bird's chest. 

After a moment or two, the vet shook his head and sadly said, "I'm sorry, your duck, Cuddles, has passed away." 

The distressed woman wailed, "Are you sure?" 

"Yes, I am sure. Your duck is dead," replied the vet. 

"How can you be so sure?" she protested. "I mean you haven't done any testing on him or anything. He might just be in a coma or something." 

The vet rolled his eyes, turned around and left the room. He returned a few minutes later with a black Labrador Retriever. As the duck's owner looked on in amazement, the dog stood on his hind legs, put his front paws on the examination table and sniffed the duck from top to bottom. He then looked up at the vet with sad eyes and shook his head. 

The vet patted the dog on the head and took it out of the room. A few minutes later he returned with a cat. The cat jumped on the table and also delicately sniffed the bird from head to foot. The cat sat back on its haunches, shook its head, meowed softly and strolled out of the room. 

The vet looked at the woman and said, "I'm sorry, but as I said, this is most definitely, 100% certifiably, a dead duck." 

The vet turned to his computer terminal, hit a few keys and produced a bill, which he handed to the woman. The duck's owner, still in shock, took the bill. 

"$150!" she cried, "$150 just to tell me my duck is dead!" 

The vet shrugged, "I'm sorry. If you had just taken my word for it, the bill would have been $20, but with the Lab Report and the Cat Scan, it's now $150."


----------



## autumnghost

ROFL I love it. Thanks Roxy.


----------



## debbie5

(groans at Roxy's joke...)


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 1 is:

April Fool's Day 
International Fun at Work Day - probably as a result of the first item
International Tatting Day - that's "tatting", not "tattling" on the workers who had fun at your expense today
National Walk to Work Day - Damn, and I drove, too


----------



## Death's Door

Love the joke Roxy!!!

Got my sewing machine back last night after being repaired. Can't wait to give her a spin.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Take me out to the ball game,
Take me out with the crowd.
Buy me some peanuts and Cracker Jack,
I don't care if I never get back,
Let me root, root, root for the home team,
If they don't win it's a shame.
For it's one, two, three strikes, you're out,
At the old ball game.​


----------



## RoxyBlue

Everyone left the office today by 3:30PM except me. Looks like it's going to be a "get out by 5:00PM for a change" day for me since no one's around that needs me here


----------



## morbidmike

do you know how many colors a person changes when you choke them???...I DO!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Yay, the Orioles won their opener!


----------



## morbidmike

so did the Yankees


----------



## debbie5

Watched a show on PBS called "Who Does She Think She Is?" about women-mom artists...my inital take on it was some eye-rolling (here we go again.."It's so haaarrdd being a woman!") and that it was too lightweight, but by the end, I found it pretty interesting. See website of the same name & give it a peek if your local station shows it. 

I think that all of us here, whether we realize it or not, are really artists.


----------



## scareme

It's 4 AM and a really noisy flock of geese just flew over. How do they find their way in the dark?


----------



## scareme

Saw this on the news last night.

http://www.army.mil/-news/2011/04/01/54202-stetson-hat-to-be-new-army-standard-headgear/


----------



## debbie5

Why does that Stetson look oddly proportioned? Like the brim isn't wide enough. Meh- I agree that only cavalry should keep the Stetson ..I like guys in berets. Especially Frenchmen....oo la la.


----------



## GothicCandle

While shopping yesterday I chatted casually with a women who had just gotten a haircut which is a similar style as I often have mine cut, she was so excited and was saying what a great deal she had gotten at this particular salon and went on and on about what a great price, I asked what was the price? and she replied "35$, which is a lot cheaper than other places around here!" I didn't say my opinion and the conversation soon naturally ended and we both went on to do our shopping. Is 35$ cheap?! for a simple haircut?! I pay 10$ where I go for a style very close to what this women paid so much more for, which is very cute, kinda like what Alice Cullen has in the movies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

In our area, a $10 haircut is what you get at a barbershop or some of the local chains. In a privately-owned salon, $35 is probably a good price, and you can definitely pay a whole lot more.

Years ago I learned how to cut hair because my mom used to cut our hair when we were little and never quite grasped the concept of a straight line for bangs I cut Spooky1's hair and taught him how to cut mine except for my bangs, which I do myself so if I poke my eye out, I have no one to blame but myself.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> In our area, a $10 haircut is what you get at a barbershop or some of the local chains. In a privately-owned salon, $35 is probably a good price, and you can definitely pay a whole lot more.
> 
> Years ago I learned how to cut hair because my mom used to cut our hair when we were little and never quite grasped the concept of a straight line for bangs I cut Spooky1's hair and taught him how to cut mine except for my bangs, which I do myself so if I poke my eye out, I have no one to blame but myself.


yeah, i just don't see the point of spending a lot on a hair cut, the girl who cuts my hair does an awesome job, plus my hair grows so fast that I need another one pretty soon anyway, I get between about 3 or 4 hair cuts a year, I could easily get more than that but I tend to wait till it really annoys me by it's length. Even at it's at shortest(barely touching my ear lobes) it still takes a long time to dry after getting wet, and the longer it is the longer it takes. I never had a haircut from age 4 to 11, I refused to, then at 11 I had 2 ft cut off and now I never let it get past my shoulders again.


----------



## debbie5

I friend's hubby uses a Flowbee to cut his hair. And it looks it. And we crack on him. And he doesn't mind.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Why does that Stetson look oddly proportioned? Like the brim isn't wide enough. Meh- I agree that only cavalry should keep the Stetson ..I like guys in berets. Especially Frenchmen....oo la la.


If you read the whole article it was an April fools joke. I fell for it too, since it was on NBC news. It's nice to know someone in the Army has a sense of humor.


----------



## GothicCandle

scareme said:


> If you read the whole article it was an April fools joke. I fell for it too, since it was on NBC news. It's nice to know someone in the Army has a sense of humor.


I think this photo









is the most obvious tell-tale sign of it's a joke


----------



## Hauntiholik

Today we hit 80 degrees. It was a beautiful day to be outside.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

:lolkin:

that's hillarious!

on one of the fanfiction sights i post on, an april fools day joke was carried out. after typing in the adress a giant notice was shown announcing that the admins were selling the sight. I've been on this site for years now and every year they pull something like this.

Its hillarious that every year, people fall for it! (that was evidneced on the comments board.) i sat in my chair for several minutes laughing my butt off!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

now that this is taken care of, its off to the creepitarium to experiment with several recipies to create fake blood! mwahahahaha!


----------



## morbidmike

Hauntiholik said:


> Today we hit 80 degrees. It was a beautiful day to be outside.


stick it in your ear!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Awwww. You're just sour because you missed "prop Thursday".


----------



## debbie5

The fight on flub has begun! I found a great website: sparkpeople. It's a lil bit "much" to take in, but it's exactly what I was looking for to track nutrition & exercise, as well as a message forum for just about every person under the sun. Thought I'd share info here, as I know a few of us like me have hit the donuts too hard this past winter.


----------



## morbidmike

Hauntiholik said:


> Awwww. You're just sour because you missed "prop Thursday".


GRRRRRRRRRgrrrrrrrr SNARLLLLL


----------



## RoxyBlue

(throws a biscuit to Mike to calm him)


----------



## morbidmike

I like biscuits with mustard mmmmmmhummm


----------



## Dark Angel 27

the experiment was a success....note to self: corn syrup works better then viniger when making blood!

i'm done for today! sleep well everyone!


----------



## debbie5

(throws a pole dancer to mike to distract him...)


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 3 is:

Don't Go to Work Unless it's Fun Day - now there's a no brainer

Tweed Day - This either celebrates the fabric or the birthday of a corrupt politician (Boss Tweed, who was convicted of graft and corruption for stealing millions of dollars from NYC)


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> April 3 is:
> 
> Don't Go to Work Unless it's Fun Day - now there's a no brainer


http://worklols.com/


----------



## Hauntiholik

If you are easily offended - do not look at GC's link.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> If you are easily offended - do not look at GC's link.


Too late

Fortunately I'm not easily offended


----------



## GothicCandle

Hauntiholik said:


> If you are easily offended - do not look at GC's link.


Your just tempting everyone to look 



RoxyBlue said:


> Too late
> 
> Fortunately I'm not easily offended


----------



## Hauntiholik

GothicCandle said:


> Your just tempting everyone to look


Yeah, I probably should just delete it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

lol that's hillarious. i'm not easilly offended either!


----------



## GothicCandle

I think that gum I just bought is a bit more rubbery than it should be....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just read through the first violin parts of two classical pieces (Finlandia and Marche Slave) that I will be playing in a couple weeks as part of the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra's Rusty Musician program. I haven't picked up the violin for about a month and I can tell - some of the high notes were really scary:googly:

Speaking of high notes, I can hear a sure sign of spring outside - the ice cream truck just drove through the neighborhood.


----------



## stagehand1975

our Syracuse Symphony Orchestra just cancelled the restof the season due to lack of funding. offering no tickets refunds becuase there just isnt any money.


----------



## morbidmike

The Morbid one had decided to rest for the rest of the day....sooo the work I'm supposed to be doing can sit till tomorrow or do it itself I HAVE SPOKEN!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Just got back from my fantasy baseball league draft. Now I get to wait 6 months to see if I win.


----------



## debbie5

stagehand1975 said:


> our Syracuse Symphony Orchestra just cancelled the restof the season due to lack of funding. offering no tickets refunds becuase there just isnt any money.




The Arts are the 1st thing to go....

while, in the meantime, Peter Gabriel will be playing at an outdoor ampitheatre near me...and has refused to allow lawn seats to be sold. All seating is indoor seating only, and if memory serves me, tickets start at $65 and go to $165. 
Of course, I may just park down the road, pull out a folding chair and listen for free...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Just got back from my fantasy baseball league draft. Now I get to wait 6 months to see if I win.


And he brought home the leftover Dunkin Donuts - mmmm


----------



## stagehand1975

I would like to see him. Will it be at SPAC.


----------



## debbie5

Yes, stagehand...SPAC is slowly announcing their concerts, which is weird cuz usually they announce them all at once.
http://www.livenation.com/event/0000466A2BC3CBF6?artistid=735139&majorcatid=10001&minorcatid=1

concert schedule so far:http://www.spac.org/concerts.cfm

I'm going to Journey!yay! I was amazed to see LOTS of teens & kids in their 20's at the last concert..I thought it would just be an audience of boomers...


----------



## Hauntiholik

80 degrees yesterday and snow today. Welcome to spring time in the rockies.


----------



## morbidmike

wifey put out one of the Air Wick foo foo juice launchers every time it cycles it spooks me I think its possessed by the DEVIL!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

morbid mike said:


> wifey put out one of the Air Wick foo foo juice launchers every time it cycles it spooks me I think its possessed by the DEVIL!!!!!


It must be time for your seasonal bath, my friend. Happy Spring!


----------



## Death's Door

Gooda morning gang!

Hubby and I decided to go to his sportman's club "Spring Fling" on Saturday night. $15 ticket will get you food, drinks, door prizes, and dj entertainment from 7-11 pm. Got all prettied up and when we got there only a few of the regulars there at the bar area and told us it was cancelled because they couldn't sell enough tickets to cover expenses. WTF!!!! 

Hubby and I hung out and had two drinks and decided to pick up garlic wings and went home and got back into our comfy clothes and pigged out on chicken wings and an order of onion rings.

Did yardwork yesterday with hubby and pigged out again on the rest of the chicken wings.


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 4 is:

Hug a Newsman Day 

Walk Around Things Day - unless you really, really feel a need to walk through things

School Librarian Day 

Tell a Lie Day - this will be offset by National Honesty Day later in the month


----------



## Haunted Spider

So why isn't April 1st a tell a lie day? Seems to fit better with the jokes all around. Just sayin.


----------



## Death's Door

Sent hubby by himself to get our taxes done at the accountant's office. I usually go with him or by myself to get them filed. Should I be worried?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Speaking of high notes, I can hear a sure sign of spring outside - the ice cream truck just drove through the neighborhood.


there's more proof that i live in the south. we get icecream trucks year round. :lolkin:

trapped inside again, so its either props are writing...what to do...what to do. i may also work on some experiments with attempting to make bug juice.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Da Weiner said:


> Sent hubby by himself to get our taxes done at the accountant's office. I usually go with him or by myself to get them filed. Should I be worried?


Has he mentioned any secret Swiss bank accounts?


----------



## GothicCandle

http://phobialist.com/index.html

Ablutophobia- Fear of washing or bathing or in other words a person scared by horror movies as pointed out Mr. Hitchcock himself(part of clip starts at about 6.20


----------



## Haunted Spider

Ok pissed off rant warning. 

Call me paranoid, but I check my credit card online about every other day. Mainly I do this because i have a massive spreadsheet that I track my finances with. Anyway, today I go online to pay the statement bill and low and behold there are two charges with todays date pending for Yahoo mail and BabiesRUs. 

Both my wife and I have our cards on us so they didn't steal our card, just our information. I cancelled the account and now have to get a new card. That for one is an inconvenience as I have only one credit card. I don't want to balance two. Second, now I have to go online and change all of my accounts that use the card, including my accounts that i use to pay the card. 

What ticks me off the most though has to be that I had the card number memorized with the expiration date and 3 digit code on the back. Now I have to relearn a new one. I loathe hackers and identity thieves. They **** me off. 

Ok rant over. 

Happy Monday


----------



## RoxyBlue

I agree, Spider - identity thieves are dirtballs.

I have to review our company credit card statements carefully every month because we've gotten bogus charges before under my boss' card number. He never remembers to give me the receipts, so anything I don't recognize, I bring to his attention.

I memorize numbers, too - personal credit card and bank account, company cards, company bank account, my boss' personal bank account (I make deposits for him since it's at the same bank as our corporate account), Federal ID number, DUNS, last 4 digits of my boss' Social Security number......geez, I'm starting to feel like an identity thief now:googly:


----------



## GothicCandle

Jeez, spiderclimber that sucks! do you have to pay for the theft? A friend of ours got theirs stolen and discovered about 800$ worth of charges from mail order catalogs, now THAT'S stupidity because where do mail order catalogs ship to? The thief's house!!


----------



## PirateLady

Yay!!!!!!!!!!! I made it through my first day back at work. Extremely tired but not feeling bad at all. Hopefully I can stay awake until bedtime so I can sleep good tonite.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Fortunately I don't have to pay for the charges. But I don't have a credit card for the next 3 days. Good thing we keep some cash here for emergencies. I will paying for everything with that for a little bit. 

It just irks me that I have a ton of work to do to fix this. All accounts linked to that card have to be changed, Amazon has a few subscriptions that auto draw off the card, and I have to make sure things I just charged clear. It will be a mess but I am well ahead of it. The card is canceled and all 3 credit bureaus have been notified with a fraud alert on my and my wife's files. 

Ah, going to be an interesting week


----------



## debbie5

What I heard today from my eldest child:
"Guess what we had in school today? DUNKIN DONUTS! My social studies teacher had the principal come in and observe her class on Friday. She said that if we were good while she was in the class, we would get a surprise. So, today she brought in donuts for all of us!"

Then my youngest child comes home with chocolate on her face. She got an ice cream sandwich at the ice cream social because she got an award this month.

Yes, children. Despite all the Wellness education you get in school, and despite the school not selling anything in the vending machines other than water, we all know that Food Is Love. 

So much for the dinner I made. No one is hungry.


----------



## debbie5

Spidey- ask for your free credit report from all 3 agencies. This may only be the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Good for you PirateLady!

Spiderclimber, I know how you feel and it really sucks.


----------



## autumnghost

Dark Angel 27 said:


> there's more proof that i live in the south. we get icecream trucks year round. :lolkin:
> 
> trapped inside again, so its either props are writing...what to do...what to do. i may also work on some experiments with attempting to make bug juice.


How about writing about props? Making props having to do with writing? How about a big old Book of Shadows?


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Has he mentioned any secret Swiss bank accounts?


Whatever is his is half of mine no matter where it is. I'll find it!!!! I did hear from him this afternoon and he got it completed and it's waiting for my signature. Don't owe anything but not getting much back. I can live with that. I'm so glad to have that overwith. Taxes, mammograms, and other girly things are in the same group of pain in the butt things that need to be done on a yearly basis.


----------



## morbidmike

I gotta pay my taxes next week for the quarter BLAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Da Weiner said:


> Taxes, mammograms, and other girly things are in the same group of pain in the butt things that need to be done on a yearly basis.


If your mammogram is a pain in the butt, you're putting the wrong end in the machine:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO at your LMAO sign


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> If your mammogram is a pain in the butt, you're putting the wrong end in the machine:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

the day is done. decided to do something different and worked on an old story that i haven't updted since last november. it felt pretty good and i know that i'll be getting alot of feedback as its a popular story. 

i'm exhausted, so i'll just go to sleep now! NIGHTY NIGHT!


----------



## debbie5

Naughty D.A., staying up 'til the wee small hours of the morning.


----------



## debbie5

Getting ready to spend the day outdoors all day Saturday at a Girl Scout training event. Gonna be 50 and raining on & off all day. Blech..I hate getting rained on. I'm vacumming out my Swiss hiking boots from years ago when I lived in Vermont and still actually HIKED (I think there are a family of spiders in my boots!), trying to find my wool poncho (stylin'!) and wind pants. I bought hiking poles so I don't fall over. Very sexxaaayyyyy....I can see it now as I slip on my ass in the mud: "WE HAVE A MOMMY DOWN! CALL 911! WE CANNOT GET HER OUT OF THE MUD! BRING IN THE TOW TRUCK AND CHAINS! SOMEBODY NEEDS TO TAKE A PICTURE FOR THE NEWSLETTER!" 
Oh, and I need Doublemint gum and butterscotch Life Savers. You always need these two things when hiking or fishing.


----------



## Lunatic

Sounds like fun Debbie, even in the rain. Don't forget your meds!


----------



## debbie5

Lunatic said:


> Sounds like fun Debbie, even in the rain. Don't forget your meds!


Thanks, Loonie. I won't (passing a hydrocodone...).


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 5 is Go For Broke Day - take a chance, go out on a limb, fall down in the mud


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy First Contact Day!!!!






On this day in sci-fi history, we celebrate the flight of the Phoenix which brought about first contact between humans and Vulcans. The event took place, or will take place depending on your current star date, on April 5th, 2063 in Bozeman, Montana. The Vulcan survey ship, the T'Plana-Hath landed after tracking the warp signature of the Phoenix in it's maiden voyage using warp drive.

Live long and prosper.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^fellow Geek Girl - I love it!


----------



## autumnghost

*Major vent warning*

Sometimes doing the right thing hurts. Yesterday I was instrumental in getting someone fired.

This guy apparently went to a strip club over the weekend and was describing in detail the women's, um, attributes, positions and what he'd like to do to them. I was working within 5 feet of him and could overhear every word.

Long story short I called him on it. Practice what you preach right? I can't call myself an activist for women's rights and just let it go. Anyway, he told me that I was listening in to his conversation and he could expletive, expletive talk however the expletive he wanted wherever he wanted. I warned him again. He called me an f*****ing b*tch and told me he could talk about (insert vulgar description of man on woman oral sex here) if he wanted. Called me names again and stormed out.

So much for the short story - sorry. Anyway, I took the issue up the chain of command and within a couple of hours the guy was fired.

I ended up crying my eyes out - do that when I'm really pissed - major embarassing.

Anyway, he's gone. I survived but sometimes doing what you think is right stings all the way down to your soul.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## morbidmike

damn AG that sux!!!!! but he got what was coming to him as they say there is a time and place for everything and talk of strippers is not for the co-ed work place......my gosh I actually said that does this mean I'm growing up??? GOD I HOPE NOT!!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Autumn..HE got himself fired. You did the MORE than right thing by going to him directly about it (most people would have gone right to personnell). He then had a HUGE opportunity to make things right, which he screwed up and only preceeded to dig his hole deeper. I've seen many people like that come & go in our old office. Betcha a nickel he's high on cocaine or something when he's at work. Hopefully, someday he will learn. And you 100% did the right thing..do what your conscience says to do!! (high five) honey...no tears! You didnt' "throw him in" ..that type of stuff CANNOT be allowed to go on!


----------



## debbie5

I might also suggest you go hunt him down and beat the snot out of him for calling you those names..then let a male freind of yours beat him up again.

That's what Jesus would do.

Just kidding!
SORRY JESUS.
That's just what I would do. But I have some biker friends who take care of business....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

No worries AG. you did it right.

The loser got himself fired. I would have slugged first and repented of it later. you are far classier then i am. :jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> Happy First Contact Day!!!!
> 
> On this day in sci-fi history, we celebrate the flight of the Phoenix which brought about first contact between humans and Vulcans. The event took place, or will take place depending on your current star date, on April 5th, 2063 in Bozeman, Montana. The Vulcan survey ship, the T'Plana-Hath landed after tracking the warp signature of the Phoenix in it's maiden voyage using warp drive.
> 
> Live long and prosper.





RoxyBlue said:


> ^fellow Geek Girl - I love it!


 Um i have a replica of a klingon Bat'leth on my wall, does that make me one of you?

Happy First Contact Day! Live Long And Prosper!:coolien::laughien:


----------



## GothicCandle

autumnghost said:


> Sometimes doing the right thing hurts. Yesterday I was instrumental in getting someone fired.
> 
> This guy apparently went to a strip club over the weekend and was describing in detail the women's, um, attributes, positions and what he'd like to do to them. I was working within 5 feet of him and could overhear every word.
> 
> Long story short I called him on it. Practice what you preach right? I can't call myself an activist for women's rights and just let it go. Anyway, he told me that I was listening in to his conversation and he could expletive, expletive talk however the expletive he wanted wherever he wanted. I warned him again. He called me an f*****ing b*tch and told me he could talk about (insert vulgar description of man on woman oral sex here) if he wanted. Called me names again and stormed out.
> 
> So much for the short story - sorry. Anyway, I took the issue up the chain of command and within a couple of hours the guy was fired.
> 
> I ended up crying my eyes out - do that when I'm really pissed - major embarassing.
> 
> Anyway, he's gone. I survived but sometimes doing what you think is right stings all the way down to your soul.
> 
> Thanks for listening.


Good, talking like that he should have gotten fired. Frankly though I think that although the stereotype of a stripper is a bad one they, technically, are pretty smart- men are idiots. A stripper's job, depending on the club, doesn't do anything but dance around nude. has anyone ever seen the documentary "Live Girls Nude Unite"? It's pretty interesting. It's about a group of San Francisco strippers who decide to unionize. Don't feel bad about the guy getting fired, he can't be allowed to talk like that about anyone, no matter what kind of job they have. The stripper has only allowed herself to be a visual...she's not a hooker.


----------



## morbidmike

men are idiots????.....gothic candle your fired


----------



## GothicCandle

morbid mike said:


> men are idiots????.....gothic candle your fired


Men who pay a stripper or a hooker to do something they can get for free are idiots.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i may have to disagree on that GC. We women are the same way. i don't think there's a single women on this planet that hasn't thought about those hot men from chippendales

but i will concede the point that both men and women shouldn't ignore the normal (or in our case abnormal) men and women that are out there who don't have to be paid to give us the affection we want. 

but still, there is an exception. idiots like the one AG was dealing with are idiots. Mike, you couldn't be an idiot, or you wouldn't be the awesome haunter that you are.

ok, that's enough sleep deprived rambling. I'm going back to bed. 

Mike, i hope that you have a good day today!


----------



## autumnghost

Thanks everyone for your support and good throughts. It means more than you know.


----------



## GothicCandle

autumnghost said:


> Thanks everyone for your support and good throughts. It means more than you know.


Always happy to lend any support I can.


----------



## debbie5

I try SO HARD to be positive..I really do. As I'm struggling with NO money to run this girl scout troop, and putting up my own money (which I can't reallly afford) for craft supplies and paper & ink, I find out that Girl Scout headquarters ini NYC is a posh, beautiful office where no expense has been spared. WTH!!?? I feel like throwing the tea into the harbor! I had a feeling that Scouts was becoming very "corporate-ized" with all the b.s. of renaming titles (the local "treasuer" is no longer called a treasurer...its some long-ass, stupid corporate b.s. name due to benchmarking with other organizations). Scouts is constantly changing the books you need to run your troop, adding books (you need more than one book) changing up the patches..all so you HAVE to BUY BUY BUY. I wanted to buy my daughter a hoodie that said Girl Scouts on it...it was $36!! For a little girl size! I dunno what happened to allow this. It's disgusting. The local council people, who are supposed to be there to help us, are constantly in meetings or on ***week long** conferences, so when you call, asking for help (god forbid it's URGENT) you have to leave a voicemail. I would bail on G.S., but I love what we do on the troop level...I'm just amazed at how it's a become nothing more than a money-grubbing corportate pimp at the top levels. SELL COOKIES BEEYOTCHES! WE NEED NEW $500 ERGONOMIC OFFICE CHAIRS!

Okay, I'm offa my soapbox. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## GothicCandle

If I were you Debbie I'd just start a group of your own, you have to pay for it all anyways, why give girl scouts the credit?


----------



## Hauntiholik

April 6th is....
* Sorry Charlie Day - a day to reflect on all the times we have been rejected in our lives and how we have survived.

* Teflon Day - on this day in 1938, chemist Roy J Plunkett and his fellow chemists discovered that a a sample of frozen, compressed tetrafluoroethylene had polymerized into a white, waxy solid. Teflon was born!

* National Day of Hope - a to keep victims of abuse and neglect in their thoughts and prayers, to seek to break the cycle of child abuse and neglect and to give victimized children hope for the future.

* Plan Your Epitaph Day - this should be an easy thing for this group  What do you want on your tombstone?

* National Caramel Popcorn Day


----------



## Evil Queen

Thought today was going to be another total waste, now I find out it's Caramel Corn day! Now I just have to go find some.


----------



## GothicCandle

Hauntiholik said:


> April 6th is....
> * Sorry Charlie Day - a day to reflect on all the times we have been rejected in our lives and how we have survived.
> 
> * National Day of Hope - a to keep victims of abuse and neglect in their thoughts and prayers, to seek to break the cycle of child abuse and neglect and to give victimized children hope for the future.


So does this mean I by chance chose a good or a bad day to ask someone out?? hope or rejection, hmmm



Hauntiholik said:


> April 6th is....
> 
> * Plan Your Epitaph Day - this should be an easy thing for this group  What do you want on your tombstone?


in a haunter's case perhaps it should be change to "Make your own tombstone" day


----------



## debbie5

I'm not one to b*tch (well, except for HERE)..I called the corporate office in NYC and their answer was "don't be hating on our posh 5th Avenue office! we are a business...we NEED to look pretty. And besides, don't hate on us cuz we figured out a way to get all of this funded & paid for". It's a non-profit! WTH am I supposed to say to THAT? I guess the bottom line is I need to jump up the ladder a bit and find out who makes the financial decisions (on a local level) and how, cuz the money certainly isn't getting down to the girls, which is where it needs to be. Granted, we have access to great camps and snowshoes, etc., but I should't have to be paying hundreds of dollars for craft items, paper & ink cartridges. It sounds impossible to do, but I have easily blown $300 on Girl Scouts so far, only some of which I will get back. I'm also working on a packet to give to new troop leaders, & pushing the council to get off their asses & do more to recruit leaders & make it easier for leaders to start a troop. They have all these programs they have developed for girls...well, without a LEADER there is no troop and those programs are not going to be utilized. 
And I have to be part of Girl Scouts in order to use their facilities (lake camps) and be covered by their insurance. I would NEVER take these girls anywhere without insurance. I love Scouts, but am and always will be at odds with corporate bullsh*t. I will make my way in to the organization and find out how and why it's run like this. Seeing as I don't work, I have a perfect opportunity to change things for the better. All we got when we started our troop was $15 and a troop number and "Good luck! Have fun!".


----------



## Haunted Spider

Sorry to hear about the corporate issues with scout. I was in boyscouts growing up, not too many years ago, and they had the same issues there as well. The price of uniforms, patches, books, and anything else you needed to be a boyscout were off the charts. They also updated books and badge looks often to keep you buying the newest version. That makes it difficult when you just want to earn the badge and keep on going. 

Unfortunately you will run into this situation through your whole troop experience. You must raise funds yourself and keep the whole thing going. It is a hard task and one that can easily be overwelming. Hopefully you have a good support group of adult leaders there with you that you can rely on. Getting several parents passionate about the program will help it go a long way. Maybe one of them has access to paper, or ink, or whatever. 

Good luck on the troop. I hope it works out. Oh, and have fun looking for the money at corporate. Keep after them, you never know what will become of it


----------



## Dark Angel 27

this is really sad. many many moons ago i was a scout myself. i remember how much fun it was. 

i had awesome times. its really sad that all this has happened and that its been money centered. Go for it Debbie!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Autumn, you did the right thing. The nature of his verbal abuse falls under the "violation of sexual harassment policies" umbrella, and the company had to take action.

Someone wants to go see a strip show, fine. Don't be talking about it graphically in a workplace or verbally abuse a co-worker for taking issue with it unless you really want to get booted.

A couple jobs back, I witnessed a similar situation, only the harasser was a female supervisor targeting guys who worked for her. She got one guy fired and almost got another two fired who weren't willing to play along. When she realized evidence was being amassed to support getting rid of her, she brought a bogus EEOC complaint against the company claiming she was the one being harassed. Turned out she had a history of this type of behavior on file with the EEOC (which the investigator told me when she came out to check into the situation). That woman caused a lot of damage, not only because of her harassing male co-workers, but for essentially putting a bad face on female supervisors at that company. There were few enough of us as it was there, and some of the guys told me they would never work for a woman again after what she did.

Funny side note - at one point, the head of personnel (also female) told the evil female supervisor that they were going to put her under my supervision so she wouldn't have to answer to a man while they were looking into her complaint. The evil supervisor said "I'm not working for that bitch". I was told this after the fact by the head of personnel, who said she did it on purpose in the hopes the evil female supervisor would quit. I think that's what you call a back-handed compliment


----------



## Spooky1

GothicCandle said:


> If I were you Debbie I'd just start a group of your own, you have to pay for it all anyways, why give girl scouts the credit?


I can see it now, Join the "Debbie Scouts of America" and learn how to make Halloween props!


----------



## Spooklights

I'm sorry that happened to you, AutumnGhost. You did the right thing.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> I can see it now, Join the "Debbie Scouts of America" and learn how to make Halloween props!


Just think of how cool the patches would be! Ghosts, witches, devils, goblins, zombies, severed body parts....

Mommy! Mommy! I earned the "Fog machine revival" patch!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

:lolkin: that's a cool idea!


----------



## GothicCandle

Spooky1 said:


> I can see it now, Join the "Debbie Scouts of America" and learn how to make Halloween props!


I want to join!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Join Debbie Scouts of America and learn how to make kefir!


----------



## PirateLady

Debbie's Ghoul Scout Troop


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, Pirate Lady!


----------



## debbie5

Hahhaahhaha!! Seriously- I could actually DO THIS! Take all of October next year and teach them how to mache, paint & apply fake fur to a project. OMG...and they DO have Halloween patches (wheels spinning in my mind..thinking...LOL).

I love the idea of "Ghoul Scouts"..!

and Spidey- thanks for the feedback..I was trying to think of a Boy Scout leader I knew to call to see how that org. is being run. I guess it's all about benchmarking and having a nice office..here in the trenches, it's still Girl Scouts as usual. What Would Juliette (Low, founder fo Girl Scouts) Do? Not blow money on 5th Avenue offices, that's for sure. Shame on them! A non-profit on 5th Avenue!


----------



## autumnghost

Yay for Ghoul Scouts of America! Awesome idea. 
You could have a curbie scavenger hunt, patches for tombstone construction, paper mache-ing, pumpkin design.

We're going to have to think on this. You'd be the hit of the neighborhood.


----------



## Hauntiholik

hehehe just make sure that the Ghoul Scout sign and salute involves more than 1 finger


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Join Debbie Scouts of America and learn how to make kefir!


No, that's what camp councilors do when the kids arn't around. That's why their so grumpy in the morning.


----------



## morbidmike

bing de bah booohey


----------



## Spooky1

I'm watching Ken Burns Civil War documentary. I forgot how haunting this program was. That man did such a wonderful job with the blend of photos, letters and narration.


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1 said:


> I'm watching Ken Burns Civil War documentary. I forgot how haunting this program was. That man did such a wonderful job with the blend of photos, letters and narration.


So am I!! I luuuvveeee Shelby Foote..too bad he's dead. I wanna buy the soundtrack. 
Did we even LEARN about the Civil war in school? I remember nothing....


----------



## RoxyBlue

If history had been taught in school like a Ken Burns' movie, I would have enjoyed it a whole lot more AND remembered it


----------



## debbie5

Exactly, Roxie! 

Dear Lord, I am so sorry I never knew the joys of potato salad, cole slaw, Reuben sandwiches and hummus until recently. I beg your forgiveness for overlooking such deliciousness. Amen.


----------



## GothicCandle

the way history is taught in school is horrible. It's sad that people teach it how they do, dates mean almost nothing. Yes certain single days in history have huge impacts on the future but there are so many things happening at once Time and events run together, events happen simutanious with other events, smaller seemingly uniportant events cause or make possible bigger events. To teach a class like #1 happened, then #2 happened, and then #3, then #4, is pointless. Sadly the classes are taught like this for all the school years so by the time most people resize historical events don't occur like that they don't want to bother learning anymore.


----------



## debbie5

I watched MASH my whole childhood and thought it waqs about Vietnam. I have no idea WHY, but I do know we never ever learned about the Korean War.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nice debbie, i'd help lead the ghoul scouts of america....God help the poor innocent children! 

:lolkin:

my internal battery level is on E. time for a recharge. Night every one!


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> I watched MASH my whole childhood and thought it waqs about Vietnam. I have no idea WHY, but I do know we never ever learned about the Korean War.


We didn't learn about a lot of wars. In fact, in my entire school career we learned about WW2, the Revolutionary War, and the Civil War. In fact according to my school's teaching one might think the human history went from the ancient Greeks and Egyptions right to the time of Columbus and then on to George Washington, Tomas Edison, Abraham Lincoln to Hitler to Vietnam to the 1990s(only because I went to school during the 90s and not because they study it, since they don't) and at last on to our new millennium, but we seem to be missing quite a bit of the old ones. Not counting the huge amount of history that was going on in the rest of the world. Though, other countries do this as well, it's not only america. I have a Japanese book which is about the Second Sino-Japanese War and my Japanese neighbor said they don't teach about that in Japanese schools. No country on earth ever teaches about history in which their own people will be shown in a bad light. American does the same thing Though the civil war does go against this I guess since we were fighting with ourselves....but half the issues have gone away with history and most people think it was flatly about slavery from beginning to end. It doesn't matter whats true, it matters who wins.


----------



## morbidmike

second place is a first place loser


----------



## debbie5

How unsafe is it to order Japanese products? I need 2 bento boxes...not gonna take a chance ordering any food anymore.  So sad. How will I get any mirin for cooking??


----------



## autumnghost

April 7 - "It's time ... to sign a community proclamation for Sexual Assault Awareness Month (SAAM)!" Download a sample at www.nsvrc.org/saam


----------



## Hauntiholik

April 7th is...
* No Housework Day - Get out the bon bons and slippers, it's time to put your feet up and go on strike!

* Coffee Cake Day - go ahead, you can have some coffee cake to go with your morning cup of coffee.

* World Health Day - an international event to emphasize and work on important health issues or problems. This year they are focusing on combating the spread of antimicrobial resistance.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> How unsafe is it to order Japanese products? I need 2 bento boxes...not gonna take a chance ordering any food anymore.  So sad. How will I get any mirin for cooking??


If I start glowing from radiation poisoning I'll let you know, I might go to the Asian store today. I'm not worried about it. If it was too unsafe america wouldn't let it come into the country.



Hauntiholik said:


> April 7th is...
> * No Housework Day - Get out the bon bons and slippers, it's time to put your feet up and go on strike!
> 
> * Coffee Cake Day - go ahead, you can have some coffee cake to go with your morning cup of coffee.
> 
> * World Health Day - an international event to emphasize and work on important health issues or problems. This year they are focusing on combating the spread of antimicrobial resistance.


Help me convince my mom of no housework day! We worked enough yesterday to do two days!!! Why is there magically more work when guests are coming?


----------



## Hauntiholik

GothicCandle said:


> Help me convince my mom of no housework day! We worked enough yesterday to do two days!!! Why is there magically more work when guests are coming?


Hmmm. That's a toughy GC. When guests are coming there's no way to stop the urge to have a clean house for some people. I don't know anybody like that







hehehe


----------



## GothicCandle

Hauntiholik said:


> Hmmm. That's a toughy GC. When guests are coming there's no way to stop the urge to have a clean house for some people. I don't know anybody like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe


a clean house, yes, a house in which "the boy in the bubble" could wander around freely in is not quite required like it seems my mom thinks lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The only way I can get really motivated to clean house is to invite people over, leaving a window of time between anticipated arrival and the start of a mad dash through the house to hide junk and wipe up visible dust It's a very effective motivator.

Also, if you have the "only family goes upstairs" rule in place, all you really have to do is keep the public rooms neat.


----------



## scareme

Another 7.4 earthquake has hit Japan and there are tsunami warnings have gone out. My heart just goes out to those people.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> The only way I can get really motivated to clean house is to invite people over, leaving a window of time between anticiapted arrival and the start of a mad dash through the house to hide junk and wipe up visible dust It's a very effective motivator.
> 
> Also, if you have the "only family goes upstairs" rule in place, all you really have to do is keep the public rooms neat.


Mad dash is right, and since the guest room gets turned into a "Where can I put this...." storage place it requires a total redo each time a guest actually wants to stay in there. Strangely most guests seem to have an issue being stared at by an alien chicken, a 6ft skeleton grim reaper, and they also seem not to enjoy my Rachel Ray cookware, Magic Bullet blinder, and small collection of vintage cameras used as pillows. Who'd-a thought?



scareme said:


> Another 7.4 earthquake has hit Japan and there are tsunami warnings have gone out. My heart just goes out to those people.


Jeez. Yeah, same here. Speechless.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mother Nature needs to leave Japan alone for a while.

Well, more accurately, the tectonic plates need to quit sliding around for a while.


----------



## Lunatic

scareme said:


> Another 7.4 earthquake has hit Japan and there are tsunami warnings have gone out. My heart just goes out to those people.


Holy crap! Really?! That's terrible.


----------



## Death's Door

Hi All - As far as the cleaning thing, I try to keep up with it on a weekly basis (kitchen and bathroom, vacumning and cleaning the floors) I do clean the windows a couple times a year and do spring cleaning and a after-Christmas cleaning. 

Can't believe Japan is getting hit like this. I agree with Roxy - Mother Nature needs to lay off of them.


----------



## debbie5

They have cancelled the tsunami warning. I hope that means there were none, not that they have already hit....


----------



## Hauntiholik

I hate that they installed security cameras at work. Not because I'm going to steal anything but because I have two big brother cameras pointed at me so I have to look like I'm actually working the whole day.

I was told it wasn't to spy on us or make sure that we were working solid all day long. Then they said, "you spent 5 seconds too long in the bathroom."

Heh, wait til you see the shadow puppets I do with my hands  You're number 1!


----------



## debbie5

Locked my keys in the car. Driver's window was open about 3 inches. Passing 16 year with a lacrosse stick tried for 15 minutes to sccop my keys off of the seat.

A guy walks by and sez, "Your passenger side window is WIDE OPEN" and starts laughing.

OMG.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hear monster mud does a good job of blinding a security camera:googly:

A few months ago my boss decided to buy little webcams to put on everyone's computer monitors so they wouldn't have to get up out of their chairs to either go down the hall or up/down the stairs to talk to a co-worker. When the guy who functions as our IT person came into my office to hook the camera up, my first question was "What's that for?" When he told me, I said "You're not putting that on my computer. If I want to talk to someone, I'll get my butt out of my chair and go talk to them".

Not only is my computer camera-free, but after a few weeks of having fun talking to their monitors, no one else uses the cameras at all anymore.


----------



## debbie5

Hauntiholik said:


> I hate that they installed security cameras at work. Not because I'm going to steal anything but because I have two big brother cameras pointed at me so I have to look like I'm actually working the whole day.
> 
> I was told it wasn't to spy on us or make sure that we were working solid all day long. Then they said, "you spent 5 seconds too long in the bathroom."
> 
> Heh, wait til you see the shadow puppets I do with my hands  You're number 1!


Hang a tissue over the camera. Thats kinda creepy and would aggravate me. Everyone needs to pick a wedgie once in a while.... that's not right to not trust your own employees and spy on them.


----------



## debbie5

RoxyBlue said:


> I hear monster mud does a good job of blinding a security camera:googly:
> 
> A few months ago my boss decided to buy little webcams to put on everyone's computer monitors so they wouldn't have to get up out of their chairs to either go down the hall or up/down the stairs to talk to a co-worker. When the guy who functions as our IT person came into my office to hook the camera up, my first question was "What's that for?" When he told me, I said "You're not putting that on my computer. If I want to talk to someone, I'll get my butt out of my chair and go talk to them".
> 
> Not only is my computer camera-free, but after a few weeks of having fun talking to their monitors, no one else uses the cameras at all anymore.


How lazy can you get? And a waste of money!


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Hang a tissue over the camera. Thats kinda creepy and would aggravate me. Everyone needs to pick a wedgie once in a while.... that's not right to not trust your own employees and spy on them.


I can't  They're mounted up at the ceiling.
On top of all that, my boss likes to walk up to people's cubes and just stand there. Sure, he wants to talk to you about something but he won't make a noise at all to let you know that he's there. I nearly had a heart attack and I threw my pencil at him.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Good job Roxy. Face to face communication and exercise beats technology any day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct on both items, Deb, especially the waste of money part. I'm not anti-technology, just a minimalist 

In his defense, my boss puts in long hours just trying to keep up with his workload and he saw the cameras as a time-saver when he had a quick question for someone. However, I frequently remind him that he needs to get his a$$ out of the chair anyway because the human body is not designed to sit for long periods of time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> I can't  They're mounted up at the ceiling.
> On top of all that, my boss likes to walk up to people's cubes and just stand there. Sure, he wants to talk to you about something but he won't make a noise at all to let you know that he's there. I nearly had a heart attack and I threw my pencil at him.


Maybe you could hang one of those motion-activated Glade scent things in your cube so that when he walks up, it sprays a lovely aroma at him


----------



## Death's Door

The cameras are installed already at work and they are coming in on Monday to activate them. I'm glad they're only at the main entrances and hallways and not directly over anyone's desk.


----------



## debbie5

"...because the human body is not designed to sit for long periods of time."

Unless several episodes of PBS's "The Civil War" are on back-to- back (like last night)...then I'm up for a good blood clot in the leg. Hey, I'm a risk taker! On the couch....


----------



## Death's Door

Hauntiholik said:


> I can't  They're mounted up at the ceiling.


Don't you have one of those spider web guns? You can spray the hell out of the camera.


----------



## debbie5

Silly string.

Nah- you'd probably get an eyeroll and crabbed at for blocking the camera.


----------



## debbie5

7 year old enthusiastically bowing on open violin strings repeatedly = very annoying. 

But hey, it could be a tuba....

Oh, wait..now she's playing "Mississippi Hot Dog"..okay- I'm good now.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

lol. this makes me glad i don't work anymore!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Da Weiner said:


> Don't you have one of those spider web guns? You can spray the hell out of the camera.


I do but then I'd be damaging company property.
If they wanna watch, I'll start eating at my desk. Something nutritious like bananas or ripe peaches. Hehehe Oh wait, then there will be more cameras.


----------



## debbie5

Only if you hold the banana with two hands.


----------



## RoxyBlue

OMG, you guys are being soooooooo BAD!:devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

what a week.....!


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Maybe you could hang one of those motion-activated Glade scent things in your cube so that when he walks up, it sprays a lovely aroma at him


Oooooh! I like that idea!


----------



## debbie5

Hauntiholik said:


> Oooooh! I like that idea!


or a Trash Can Trauma...


----------



## debbie5

Okay. So "The Civil War" is over with. Grant's Cottage, where he died is near me. Nice place..smallish. Big jar of cocaine in suspension for his pain at the end of his life. 

I like what Shelby Foote had to say about the United States...how we used to say "The United States are..." and now we say "The United States IS...".


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> I do but then I'd be damaging company property.
> If they wanna watch, I'll start eating at my desk. Something nutritious like bananas or ripe peaches. Hehehe Oh wait, then there will be more cameras.


Can we get copies of those videos.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

you people are soooo twisted!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Doctors appointment today. 2nd check up for my cervical dysphasia from my operation last August. Actually the appointment was on the 22nd, but they canceled and rescheduled for the 30th and then I had a reason to cancel and reschedule. I was happy with this, I didn't want to go to the doctor. Then I realized, the appointment wasn't scaring me.....its the results. Well...results in a week; no reason they shouldn't be fine, the last ones were.


----------



## scareme

The mouse my husband has been trying to catch for several weeks now, just sneezed. I guess if Rick doesn't catch him soon, he might die from a cold. I say we should adopt a cat. But the little bugger is they only one who stays awake with me till four in the morning, so maybe I should cut him some slack.


----------



## PirateLady

Look what happened the other nite.... had to take a pic because it will never happen again LOL


----------



## morbidmike

Prop Thursday was a complete success JenniferX is reaching with both arms ....SHE'S ALIVE!!!!!!....I left her on reaching while I cleaned the labor-A-tory and she reached out and grabbed my booty while I was using the dust pan....Omygawd!!!!....its true women cant resist me ...its a curse!!!!


----------



## autumnghost

morbid mike said:


> Prop Thursday was a complete success JenniferX is reaching with both arms ....SHE'S ALIVE!!!!!!....I left her on reaching while I cleaned the labor-A-tory and she reached out and grabbed my booty while I was using the dust pan....Omygawd!!!!....its true women cant resist me ...its a curse!!!!


I guess we all have our burdens to bear.

Happy Friday all! It's gonna be a good day. I get to pick up my new puppy this evening. So excited. Now I just have to teach him that Halloween props are not chew toys.


----------



## Adam I

Hauntiholik said:


> I hate that they installed security cameras at work. Not because I'm going to steal anything but because I have two big brother cameras pointed at me so I have to look like I'm actually working the whole day.
> 
> I was told it wasn't to spy on us or make sure that we were working solid all day long. Then they said, "you spent 5 seconds too long in the bathroom."
> 
> Heh, wait til you see the shadow puppets I do with my hands  You're number 1!


You could bring helium balloons to work and postion them just right.


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> Omygawd!!!!....its true women cant resist me ...its a curse!!!!


Are you sure it isn't more like women can't resist cursing you?:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*yawns sleepily* good mornin all.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, DA!

April 8 is:

All is Ours Day - as opposed to "all is mine, mine, MINE!

Draw a Picture of a Bird Day - so I did:

Draw a Bird Day by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dark Angel 27

lol, i remember that from last year! is it bird day already?


----------



## debbie5

I'll betcha a nickel Roxy made sure she had 5 bones/digits on the wings...


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I didn't even think about that, Deb I just drew what looked right, and also odd number groupings look better than even number ones.


----------



## autumnghost

We're getting TWO puppies! We've decided to adopt Zeus and one of his sisters.


----------



## scareme

I can't draw a picture of a bird, but I feed them today. Does that count for anything?

Autumn, do you have a picture of them?


----------



## autumnghost

I will this evening. I can't upload from work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

PUPPIES!


----------



## morbidmike

stupid DSL I just got back up and running AHHHHHHHHHH I'm gonna kill the next ATT worker I see just for fun and giggles


----------



## debbie5

REVELATION: It's almost impossible to stay happy & healthy when you are constantly forced to interact with b*tchy and miserable people. 
So I calmly told the meanie Girl Scout leader she could take all the craft bins I currently have back to her house and that I needed to only concentrate on teaching the girls outdoor skills, something the leader knows nothing about. (She's afraid of the forest, being outdoors..not being able to CONTROL EVERYTHING). Yay! I'M FREE from the manipulating, sad & angry hag! (clicking heels & jumping for joy). Wait 'til it sinks in that I'm not gonna be at any meetings, helping her any more. My God, how does her hubby & kids put up with her? She is SO ANXIOUS and controllling and just...mean. Some of the things that come out of her mouth are so mean and combative/abrupt, she makes me speechless. Having dealt with my own demons, I feel sorry for her in a way, as she's sick. But again, I dunno how you can just be running over people with your hurtful mouth everyday and not get a clue. She is the last person who should be a Girl Scout leader. I'm only bowing out cuz the co-leader is a very calm, level headed woman who can (hopefully) keep her from screeching at the troop. Drama !
Ahhhhh...freedom.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

LOL congrats on your new found freedom!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i swear roxy, if this song gets stuck in my head...there'll be hell to pay!


----------



## Hauntiholik

@Debbie >> HUGS <<


----------



## Hauntiholik

April 9th is....
* Name Yourself Day - if you don't like your name, you can pick a new name for today.

Trivia: What is the longest person's name?
Answer: Adolph Blaine Charles David Earl Frederick Gerald Hubert 
Irvim John Kenneth Loyd Martin Nero Oliver Paul Quincy 
Randolph Sherman Thomas Uncas Victor Willian Xerxes Yancy 
Zeus

Wolfeschlegelsteinhausenbergerdorffvoralternwarengewissenhaftschaferswesenchafewarenwholgepflegeundsorgfaltigkeitbeschutzenvonangereifenduchihrraubgiriigfeindewelchevorralternzwolftausendjahresvorandieerscheinenbanderersteerdeemmeshedrraumschiffgebrauchlichtalsseinursprungvonkraftgestartseinlangefahrthinzwischensternartigraumaufdersuchenachdiesternwelshegehabtbewohnbarplanetenkreisedrehensichundwohinderneurassevanverstandigmenshlichkeittkonntevortpflanzenundsicherfreunanlebenslamdlichfreudeundruhemitnichteinfurchtvorangreifenvonandererintlligentgeschopfsvonhinzwischensternartigraum, Senior

* Winston Churchill Day - today celebrates the day that Winston Churchill was made an honorary U.S. citizens. He was given this honor after death for his extraordinary contributions in life.

* National Chinese Almond Cookie Day


----------



## Vlad

Good for you Deb !! As I retired Scout Leader after 12 years, but always a Scout at heart, I know how crazy some of the parents can be to deal with.


----------



## GothicCandle

Dear youtube. I hate you.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GC, I hate them too. what have they done?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> April 9th is....
> * Name Yourself Day - if you don't like your name, you can pick a new name for today.


thank you so much haunti! I know i have a beautiful name, but everyone has it! so for today i hereby dub my self Majorie. its a classic name and i've used it before in one of my stories. so Amy is gone for the next...12 and a half hours!


----------



## GothicCandle

Dark Angel 27 said:


> GC, I hate them too. what have they done?


My newst home video of the quail i uploaded last night



> Your video, Eat to the beat! , may include content that is owned or administered by these entities:
> Entity: Sony ATV Publishing Content Type: Musical Composition


When I filmed it I happen to be playing a beatles record, and because I simply didn't edit the sound MY video gets a warning? Thankfully



> What should I do? No action is required on your part. Your video is still available worldwide. In some cases ads may appear next to your video.


It's a video of chubby california valley quail!!!!! It's still online, but i fear if I complain that they'll notice most of my halloween videos contain Nightmare Before Christmas music. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## RoxyBlue

YouTube is very vigilant about copyrighted material, and I can't blame them. They don't want to get sued by the owners of the copyright.

Spooky1 says I should name myself "Youaremyhoney" for Name Yourself Day


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> YouTube is very vigilant about copyrighted material, and I can't blame them. They don't want to get sued by the owners of the copyright.
> 
> Spooky1 says I should name myself "Youaremyhoney" for Name Yourself Day


yeah, but I just think this is so silly. Shouldn't they be getting after the people who upload the songs properly? Mine isn't the whole song and it's only in the background. and i ain't making a penny from it's use.


----------



## RoxyBlue

By definition, "Copyright infringement occurs when a copyrighted work is reproduced, distributed, performed, publicly displayed, or made into a derivative work without the permission of the copyright owner."

YouTube has a statement on copyright that you should read. Also, they provide copyright owners with the tools to search for potential infringement, as described below:

"YouTube is committed to helping copyright holders find and remove allegedly infringing content from our site. To that end, we have created a Copyright Verification Tool that assists copyright owners in searching for material that they believe to be infringing, and providing YouTube with information reasonably sufficient to permit us to locate that material. This tool is designed especially for copyright-holding companies to issue multiple removal requests. Individual notifications may be submitted by following these instructions."

If potential infringement is reported by the owner to YouTube, they are obliged to follow up. YouTube has some excellent tips on avoiding this issue here:

http://www.youtube.com/t/howto_copyright


----------



## pensivepumpkin

we watched VH1 while eating takeout pizza last night. it felt like college all over again. anyway- there was this great rockumentary about Foo Fighters that we both really got into. immediately after, they for some reason decided to show a "behind the music" type thing about Courtney Love. this left me wondering, and i am still pondering today: how, exactly, might Dave Grohl feel about that?

for the record, i kind of love that psychotic woman. i would be scared to let her in my house, but i definitely let her in my ipod. but Grohl had said poignant things about not wanting to be pigeonholed by Nirvana for the rest of his life, and then they go and do that. it was kind of horrifying, like some computer algorithm said "if you like A, you'll love b!" and i keep imagining the look on his face if he saw it happen.

ps- i love the copyright discussion going right now. rock on.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> By definition, "Copyright infringement occurs when a copyrighted work is reproduced, distributed, performed, publicly displayed, or made into a derivative work without the permission of the copyright owner."
> 
> YouTube has a statement on copyright that you should read. Also, they provide copyright owners with the tools to search for potential infringement, as described below:
> 
> "YouTube is committed to helping copyright holders find and remove allegedly infringing content from our site. To that end, we have created a Copyright Verification Tool that assists copyright owners in searching for material that they believe to be infringing, and providing YouTube with information reasonably sufficient to permit us to locate that material. This tool is designed especially for copyright-holding companies to issue multiple removal requests. Individual notifications may be submitted by following these instructions."
> 
> If potential infringement is reported by the owner to YouTube, they are obliged to follow up. YouTube has some excellent tips on avoiding this issue here:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/t/howto_copyright


Still annoying....lol. Parody does not fall under copy right infringement though so perhaps I should edit the video to give the quail beatles' hair cuts....


----------



## debbie5

GothicCandle said:


> Dear youtube. I hate you.


Riffing off of the theme: Yeah, what's with youtube?? I cannot open up anything...that dropdown menu, where you can ask to see favorites and your messages is there, but it looks totally different and I can't USE it..nothing works. WTH did they do?


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Riffing off of the theme: Yeah, what's with youtube?? I cannot open up anything...that dropdown menu, where you can ask to see favorites and your messages is there, but it looks totally different and I can't USE it..nothing works. WTH did they do?


it looks fine to me, and works. I don't know. maybe you never updated to the new version and your now being forced to use it- it was confusing when i first switched too. I hate when websites change lay out and menu options like that and don't give you a choice.


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> Still annoying....lol. Parody does not fall under copy right infringement though so perhaps I should edit the video to give the quail beatles' hair cuts....


Now THAT would be funny:jol:. Of course, if you had used a song done by The Byrds, you could have pretended it was a parody


----------



## debbie5

"new version"?? what new version?? I went to the site and can't figure out what I need to do. Roxy...come to my house & help me...


----------



## debbie5

Great. Now I'm a creeper.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i'm now powering down for the night. sleep tight everyone!


----------



## debbie5

Anyone want some bacon?


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> "new version"?? what new version?? I went to the site and can't figure out what I need to do. Roxy...come to my house & help me...


yeah, they switched the main area menu and profile options around. For a while they gave you the option of switching earlier then required when you went to the main page, which I did, they said that eventually it wouldn't be optional anymore and you'd have to switch over at some point.


----------



## morbidmike

had a bit of a set back in the lab last night it seems that beer and transformers are not compatible and a man whos been drinking beer will ...WILL ...burn himself with a soldering iron but the led's are set with their resistors and light with a battery so now the purchase of a new transformer is in order....that is all....end transmission .....star date 4-something


----------



## debbie5

I'm so Amish. I can't even find a tab/menu on FB as to where to upgrade/fix it. I feel like I'm 90.

But I did chat at length with a WoW gamemaster who explained I need a new graphics card. And that they are expensive. I forgot to ask how much. I might need to sell a kidney.

I'm off to shower, as I invited my daughter's whole 2nd grade class to meet a the local rollerskating rink. I hope I made it clear that it was like a playdate & that I'm not paying admission for them! LOL!~ Maybe I will be able to read more of the latest book I was reading...
"Go skate.. Momma's reading..here, have some water. Okay, beat it.". 

So caring. SO loving..


----------



## autumnghost

Finally got a few minutes to add a couple of pictures of the puppies - who are zonked out at the moment. 
Athena








Zeus


----------



## scareme

I can see why you had to adopt the two of them. It would be hard choosing one. I'm watching the Deadliest Catch marathon. I'd love to buy those guys a drink and listen to some of their stories.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Autumn, they're adorable! Are they rotties?


In non-dog news, April 10 is:

Golfer's Day - I think it's a boring sport, but that's just me

National Siblings Day - I have seven siblings scattered across the nation, from Florida to Washington state


----------



## Hauntiholik

a snack of crisp bagel chips from the Bagel Deli and homemade chocolate raspberry jam....and I'm not sharing!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(waving hands in a hypnotic fashion) - Waaaatch this commercial, Haunti, waaaatch this commercial:


----------



## autumnghost

Hauntiholik said:


> a snack of crisp bagel chips from the Bagel Deli and homemade chocolate raspberry jam....and I'm not sharing!


Pretty please Haunti. I missed lunch.

Thanks! The pups are black lab and something. We have no idea what the father is. Not that it matters. I'm seriously gaga over the two of them.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> (waving hands in a hypnotic fashion) - Waaaatch this commercial, Haunti, waaaatch this commercial:


Hmmmmm I suddenly feel generous.

Dinner will be a small green salad with garlic and asiago dressing followed by chicken and wild porchini mushrooms (personally harvested in the mountains of Colorado) in a rich red sauce over a bed of squid ink pasta.

What? The black pasta make dinner fun for kids. If the focus on the pasta they won't ask about the mushrooms 

Should I put out a plate for you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two plates, please - Spooky1 is hungry, too


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Two plates, please - Spooky1 is hungry, too


Come and get it! You can sit at the bar with me rather than the kiddie table.

(sounds from the kiddie table) mmmmmm spider leg spaghetti


----------



## debbie5

It must be spring, cuz my drunkie neighbor is at it again. Had to call the cops. Twice. He and his wife are still convinced they own 5 feet (lengthwise) of my gravel driveway. I came home to find red reflectors all down the driveway. I was in a pickle, as I didn't want to touch the markers, as I knew they would come over & scream at me, but they were in the way. Did I mention they have never had the property surveyed? NUTS.


----------



## Hauntiholik

What did the cops do Debbie?


----------



## morbidmike

I have a spare bag of lyme and a shovel you can borrow Deb


----------



## debbie5

I called the police on him, not him on me. Police made his wife take the reflectors off of the property (my kids couldn't open the passenger side car door). Three reflectors that are on the property line but not blocking the drive stay- I don't care about them. Cops left, and 20 seconds later, they are **screaming at me** (I'm just raking leaves on other side of the yard..not a peep outta me since November!)..so I called the cops again and told them to ask the neighbors not to scream at me while I am raking leaves (I was shaking..I could not believe this was happening). I have no idea what set them off. Maybe drinking Bud Light all day? This whole thing is a waste of the cops time and so juvenile. It's a long story, but basically, they love to stir the pot.I had 10 years of biting my tongue, but then let Drunkie have it verbally last Fall. I couldn't deal with him constantly picking on everything we do. At that time, his wife admitted she peeks out the window and watches everything we do. Now she is convinced that I **purposely** sprayed RoundUp on her tomatos last year to kill them. (Two years ago, she said I poisoned her dog.Both crazy, cuz I love dogs and am so paranoid about using any chemicals that I actually READ the Material Safety Data Sheet). I went out of my way to NOT get near them. The sprayer tip is very directional and precise, so I can spray it exactly where I want it. They planted the maters & went up to their camp for 3 months & came back in September and wondered why the plants died (No water!). She said she has two witnesses who "saw" me spraying her plants. Huh? I sprayed my driveway, not her plants. I cannot win with these people, as I don't understand why we have been getting nagged at for 10 years in the first place. We have been chatty & kind from the beginning. We are not one to "party" with anyone..we keep to ourselves but are very amiable. I guess it's "game on" now with them. Guess he didn't like getting yelled at by me last fall. Bullies never like it when the bullied finally grows a pair. I refuse to freakin' run in my house if they come outside. Funny how they hate use of RoundUp, but as I drove up my driveway, I saw they were putting down Weed N Feed on their lawn 3 days ago. If I use weed killer, it's not okay. If *THEY* use it, it's okay? Hypocrites. Just nuts, is all.
This year, I was going to forego RoundUp (to keep the peace) and order the much more expensive organic horticultural vinegar instead. Now I have a dilemma: still order the vinegar in an effort to appease them (hoping they don't complain about the smell with this one as well!) or say my new motto ("F*&^ 'em!") and keep using the RoundUp I already have?


----------



## scareme

F*&^ 'em. You can't afford the expensive crap, and it's not going to make them happy anyway. Keep calling the cops. You'll need a record for when crazy finally goes over the line. And DON'T give them anything to come back to you on. Keep in control and continue to act like you've been doing. When the showdown comes the law will be on your side if you can keep your cool with these nuts. I'll keep you in my prayers Deb.

On the home front, the lake house is calling. I will not go. I've up my steroids to 60 and increased my breathing treatments to every two hours. I'm not going. We haven't even started to pay off the $1100 co-pay from three weeks ago. I'm not going. It's going to be a long night.


----------



## debbie5

I just re-checked and horticultural vinegar prices went down since last year. I will buy vinegar just so they don't have anything to hold against me... I told hubby their next trick will be to buy a floodlight and shine it on our side of the house 24-7. Or record me as I garden.

I'll pray for you too, scareme. Steroids make me nuts...so tense I feel like I'm vibrating. ((hugs)) Does getting out of the house & away from all the indoor pollutants make you better or worse? When I go to the lake, my asthma goes away, but then I have a runny, hay-fevery nose from the pine trees. Hang in there, luvvie.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> I just re-checked and horticultural vinegar prices went down since last year. I will buy vinegar just so they don't have anything to hold against me... I told hubby their next trick will be to buy a floodlight and shine it on our side of the house 24-7. Or record me as I garden.
> 
> I'll pray for you too, scareme. Steroids make me nuts...so tense I feel like I'm vibrating. ((hugs)) Does getting out of the house & away from all the indoor pollutants make you better or worse? When I go to the lake, my asthma goes away, but then I have a runny, hay-fevery nose from the pine trees. Hang in there, luvvie.


LOL The lake house is my nice way of saying the hospital. I can watch the boats on the lake from the hospital windows, and for what we've spent on co-pays in the last four years we feel like we've bought a room there. And what you said about vibrating, once when I was laying in bed I felt shaking and thought, We're having another earthquake. When it didn't stop after about 2 min., I thought, No the steroids. lol They're such a blast.


----------



## debbie5

"The lake house is my nice way of saying the hospital."

You dork! STAY AWAY from the lakehouse! But if you feel scared, it's better to have them watch over you...you know how it goes. 

I thought it was just MY head that vibrated. Glad to know you do too.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

if it were't illegal, i'd make up trip up there with my bil paintball gun and take em out for you.. i wonder if that could be considered self defense?


----------



## autumnghost

Sorry to hear about all the trouble you're having Deb. If it weren't so far to drive I'd pay you a visit and show you some really interesting pressure points. Look Ma! No marks so it couldn't have been me. But there's that pesky harm none point. A quandry. Hugs to you and a pox on their heads. It's true though that what goes around comes around. The universe will bite them in the arse yet.

Prayers and hugs to you too Scareme. You've had more than your share of, um, stuff to deal with. Keep your chin up and stay OUT of the lake house.


----------



## stagehand1975

And that's why I like where I live. If my neighbors want to yell at me, then they are going to have to go for a walk. It's the nice thing about haveing 18 acres.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i agree with AG! may the fleas of a thousand camels swarm them and give them crabs!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Hi Debbie, 

Sorry to hear about all the trouble. If it has escalated to this point, you have a few things you should do. First, I would check with your city codes about ordinances for your yard. All you need is for the neighbors to find a code that says you can't have a display within 2 feet of a driveway or sidewalk, and make you take it down with the cops help on Halloween day. People are evil and will wait until the opportune time to strike you know. 

Second, If it were me, I would buy one of the fake security cameras with the blinking light and put it up on the side of your house. pointing toward your drive. That should keep them from coming into your yard to vandalize things or spray their weed killer on your lawn/plants. 

Third, pay to have your property boundary marked. Take photos of the marks, and have proof of the property lines. When they try something like that again with the reflectors, you have visual and lawful proof for the cops. 

Your neighbor is going to play war with you now and you need to take steps to ensure he doesn't win. Good luck with everything. Oh, and keep a journal of what happens. Dates you called for help, times they did something like the reflectors, screaming at your etc. These will be helpful later if something occurs. 

Take Care,


----------



## stagehand1975

It's people like that make people want to put up fences.


----------



## debbie5

Thanks, everyone. I wouldn't mind them being nuts if we had actually **done something** to aggravate them. I want to get the boundaries surveyed, but it's $500+. We all agreed on where the boundaries are and I have never contested them. If you measure my lot, the boundaries are right where the neighbors on both sides told us they were when we moved in. It's Drunkie who now says he owns more. I still have markers in my driveway, about 8 inches into/over the boundary. Yesterday they were over 14 inches "in". I'm done. Let them stay. This is nuts.Hubby is mortified I called the cops (he's out of town)..I didn't really know what to do..figured I'd be wrong no matter what I did. We will pave the driveway and install a big fence in a few years when I get an inheritance. Until then, I will take my high blood pressure meds and try not to see the friggin' red reflectors. 
I'm off to run errands..already cooked breakast for my 94 year old, Alzheimer-y grandmother...now off to exchange 1st communion shoes (sparkly!) that are too big and figure out What's For Dinner. Peace, out.


----------



## debbie5

This is interesting. I just went thru my city's zoning, and can't find anything that would prevent building a walk thru haunt. Which got me to thinking....

What if you build a walk thru, and the city & fire inspector comes by ..and you say it's not a permanent stucture, it's an "interactive art installation"? Would that come under the codes? Hmmm...no one is residing there...


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm on a mission to get this house into shape.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You go, Ms W!

Deb, there is a lengthy but good article about vinegar as a weed killer here:

http://www.garden-counselor-lawn-care.com/vinegar-weed-killer.html

Main points are that it's non-selective (which means it will kill anything it gets on), it works through the process of dessication (which means the roots aren't killed), and many weeds will recover within a week or two (since the roots aren't killed).

As for property lines, without having them officially verified, there will always be potential for an argument. It sucks that you have to deal with an a$$, and a drunken one to boot, but it's basically your word against his when it comes to the location of the property line. Legally, it really doesn't matter what the neighbors agreed on.

I think calling the cops was appropriate.


----------



## Haunted Spider

You could do a walkthrough just invite in the firemarshal and tell him the walkthrough will collect food for charity and he will be way nicer. 

As far as what you do on your property, they can't say much but if the walkthrough draws alot of traffic, they could complain and that can shut you down. Be careful with that one. 

I would have called the cops too. 

As for the markers, You should mess with them. Move them over toward their house 1 inch a day. Small incriments won't be noticed for while and it will be fun as they get less and less space from their markers. Just a thought. Technically, if they are on your property, you can remove them. Just politely take them down and lay them on their property line. Don't damage them and don't walk on their property just take them off yours.


----------



## stagehand1975

The one thing in my area for a walk throughout haunt that they require is a special use permit.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Unstructured thought of the moment. Why does stage hand not have a face? I want to see an avatar darn it  You could always take a picture of your special use permit and use that


----------



## RoxyBlue

^It's 'cause stagehands are supposed to be invisible That's why they wear black when working.


April 11 is:

Eight Track Tape Day - Remember those? I do 

Barbershop Quartet Day 

National Submarine Day - I guess this could be the boat or the sammich


----------



## Spooky1

Barbershop Quartet Day?


----------



## Haunted Spider

True Roxy True..... but that means he could use a ninja as his avatar. ooooh that would be fun.


----------



## debbie5

THE DRIVEWAY AND THE DRUNKIE NEIGHBORS, CHAPTER 34: Just spent $40 on 3 bottles of Preen granulated weed preventer. No smell, no drift and it's yellow, so you can see exactly where it is & is not applied. I also took pics of where I put it, showing it is not on their property. Also took pics of weeds from last year along property border, where I did not spray, where they say I did spray and killed their tomatos. I called the city & they said I had to put up a sign to say I applied chemicals; I did that too..cuz if I don't I'm sure they will snag me on that. Now I have a notebook about my driveway. Grrr..this is nuts! 
On a better note, it is hot hot hot outside! I was sweating bullets in the sun. Good to feel that again and to not have to wear a coat outside!


----------



## stagehand1975

I have an avatar and it shows up on my control panel but it won't show up anywhere else. And I don't have that picture anymore to try and reload it. But I will see what I can do later when I am on my computer.


----------



## Spooky1

stagehand1975 said:


> I have an avatar and it shows up on my control panel but it won't show up anywhere else. And I don't have that picture anymore to try and reload it. But I will see what I can do later when I am on my computer.


Your Avatar is different than your profile picture. Check the User CP lists.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 is correct, stagehand. Click on User CP and you will see a list of menu items on the left. Under Settings & Options, click on Edit Avatar. Just follow directions from that point on. You can either use one of the forum stock avatars or upload a custom one.


----------



## Hauntiholik

If you're sick, stay home! People around me are hacking left and right. What happened to covering your mouth or coughing into your elbow? Now you've contaminated the whole office. Sheesh. Bunch of lungers.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

it seems another dove got trapped inside my closed in porch. sister's dog max was sitting there looking up at it when i went back outside. when he heard me he gave me a look that said, 'what am i supposed to do now?'

i ended up using some spare cloth from a prop and thew it over the birdie. it tried to fly and i grabbed it by the foot and flung it ouside the door. sure hope i didn't hurt the dove.

that is the third bird this week that has gotten trapped in out enclosed porch. 
this is getting crazy!


----------



## debbie5

Trapped bird = unexpected savings on dog food for the week.


----------



## Spooky1

A bird in the hand is worth 2 on the porch.


----------



## stagehand1975

but i did upload one long ago and it used to show up at the left of these post, and then one day, just the question mark. I never went into my cp since uploading that picture until it disappeared. So now I am on my computer and not the iphone and i and going to go play around in my cp.


----------



## debbie5

Sounds naughty.


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1 said:


> A bird in the hand is worth 2 on the porch.


Hahahaha..U dork. You made me LOL.


----------



## stagehand1975

After brushing the dust off the Ghostbusters movies over the weekend. just call me slimer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We just e-filed our Federal tax return. Very convenient and always nice to have that off the list of things we need to do


----------



## debbie5

THE SAGA CONTINUES: Neighbor's wife out in pouring rain at 9pm, pounding the reflectors back into the ground...she moved them over even more than Sunday. Called me all kinds of mean things while I listened silently. Cops came, & she called me a stupid bitch while she was talking to them. Officer told her if they have to come back due to her mouth, she will be arrested.
Tomorrow, I am getting copies of both property's plots. Hubby & I are going to see if we can hire a surveyor, cuz we are confident of where the lines are. We can then take her to civil court for court fees and surveyor costs. All this nonsense kept my kids up til 10 pm, as they do not understand why a friendly neighbor is suddenly being weird & they cannot speak to them anymore. Nice life lesson for my kids! Grrr. This is getting old.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I don't know anything about surveyors but make sure that they mark the boundary using something like paint so that your neighbor can't move the flags, posts or whatever they might pound into the ground.

Having the survey is good so that when you put up your electric fence you know where the line is


----------



## debbie5

Hahaha.. I don't think an electric fence is against code! It's not LISTED anyway..


----------



## GothicCandle

Guess what y'all! it seems our strangeness is contagious!!!!   Yesterday me, two friends, and my mom all went to see the play Sweeney Todd that's being performed near by. Later when we were discussing it I asked "What did you think when Mrs. Lovett came in, (after Todd killed the men and sent them down the slide) grabbed the '*corpses*' by the feet and dragged them away?" and my mom said "Yeah, that was *cute*." muuuhahahaha :laughvil:


----------



## morbidmike

depending on how old your house is they might have cement markers on the property likes thats th way they used to do it my house has it 1965 and my parents 1979 I think they use some kind of non rusting metal rod to determine it

and a molotov cocktail will cure what ails them !!!!


----------



## debbie5

My 7 year old is weird. This morning: "Momma..wake up. I need you to make me a bowl of oatmeal."
What kid WANTS oatmeal? 

Almost 80 degrees yesterday. Right now, 46. Yikes.


----------



## stagehand1975

My property boundaries are mark with 4 foot long steel pins that were driven into the ground years ago. On most properties you need a metal detector to find them as they are driven below the surface for obvious reasons. Surveyors use these if there is nothing else there to mark the boundaries. They show up on a survey as a pin marker. Sometimes referee when measured as pin to pin.


----------



## autumnghost

Debbie - your neighbors are bone-headed idiots. They need psychiatric help - maybe they can get a group rate or something. Blue light special - treating dip-stick-itus and bad neighbor syndrome - two for one. UGH!

Two self defense demos today after a night on puppy patrol. Tonight I may order pizza and play couch commando.


----------



## debbie5

stagehand1975 said:


> My property boundaries are mark with 4 foot long steel pins that were driven into the ground years ago. On most properties you need a metal detector to find them as they are driven below the surface for obvious reasons. Surveyors use these if there is nothing else there to mark the boundaries. They show up on a survey as a pin marker. Sometimes referee when measured as pin to pin.


Oooo..I didn't know that! At a house we rented, they had big, round pillars of granite to mark the boundaries. And I just *happen* to have a metal detector!
Today I woke up to find they took out the reflector we had up for years on the boundary (on their property, with their okay) that marked where they have a low retaining wall...as you back down the hill of my driveway, you can't see the wall & we (and visitors) nearly took it out several times. I woke up to find the reflector thrown in the middle of my lawn. :finger:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Are you going to put it back then debbie?
I don't know if you have stuff to do today but I'd put it back, pull up a chair and sit with a beverage today to goad her into yelling at you again. Just sitting there in silence with a recorder and a phone to call the cops when she starts yelling obscenities  A little time in jail with Big Bertha would do her good. Hehehe


----------



## Haunted Spider

haha, and the saga continues. I see they are being nice and friendly now. What you need to do is remove their markers again like they did yours and make the lady mad and yell. That will get here arrested right? Or better yet, order something big online that needs to be delivered by a truck. Tell the driver you need him to pull into your drive to deliver. Then he will take out the reflectors and probably hit the retaining wall on the way out. A win win for you 

Anyway, all joking aside. the metal rods used for marking property lines are usually near the sidewalk. Mine are just on the side closest to the house, but buried down about 4 inches. I would start your metal search there.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Ok Debbie,

I found the fix well at least it would make me feel better.

Flipping off the neighbor with style

This is a story I saw a while back and laughed hysterically at. Thought it might cheer ya up a bit.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

A friend of mine posted an old picture of me, her and two other friends on facebook. We all grew up and went to school together from K-12... all of us in Girl Scouts, etc. etc...

The pic was taken when we were in our late teens/early 20's in a local bar/hangout that was popular then (somewhere between '85-'88). It really bugs me that I can't remember WHY the four of us got together at that time, as we were all doing different things at that point. It's official: I'm getting old and my memory is starting go! :googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

April 12th is....
* Big Wind Day - No, I'm not talking about blowhards. On this day in 1934, the highest wind speed on earth was recorded at Mount Washington Observatory. The official wind speed was 231 miles per hour.

* Russian Cosmonaut Day - Fifty years ago, Soviet cosmonaut Yuri Gagarin performed the first-ever manned spaceflight.

* Look Up at the Sky Day - take some time to look up and feel insignificant at the wonder of the universe.

* Licorice Day - today celebrates black licorice, its history and it's health benefits. Partake in this delightful confection! I keep a stash of black jellybellys around just for such an occasion.

Today also marks the 150 anniversary of the start of the Civil War.

Most of all.....HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAUNTFORM!


----------



## debbie5

I spoke with the surveyor who surveys for General Electric and all the big companies in the area. Very respected. And very costly. A residential survey is $950.
Me finding the pins will do little, as who's to say they are accurate & not just put in by a previous schmoe homeowner? I'm just gonna sit here and see what happens. If I do not take the verbal bait and yell back at them and speak to them, it's gonna make them nuts. I'm just gonna continue on life as I usually do things. The surveryor put me in touch with his lawyer who was great.
This is like a soap opera.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Blech, I hate licorice!

I looked up at the sky and got rain in the face, too


----------



## Haunted Spider

Ok so strange happening today. I went to leave for work today and my dogs were outside on their leads. Next to them is a bucky skeleton hand. I am totally at a loss as to how it got there. 

I have cleaned the yard multiple times from dog poop patrol since halloween, We just put mulch down everywhere, I raked the yard in November to get rid of the leaves, and I have never seen the hand. Where the heck did it come from? and how have I not seen it for the last 5 months. 

This is now my unsolved mystery and I don't have a clue as to if I could ever solve it.


----------



## Haunted Spider

debbie5 said:


> I spoke with the surveyor who surveys for General Electric and all the big companies in the area. Very respected. And a residential survey is $950.
> Me finding the pins will do little, as who's to say they are accurate & not just put in by previous schmoe homeowner? I'm just gonna sit here and see what happens.


The pins are stamped with a serial or marking number and are on record with the county. they could not just be put in by a previous home owner. Have you asked the city for the last survey that was done on your property? There may be one on file that shows actual distances from structures. Worth checking into at least to save the $950.


----------



## debbie5

Spidey is now my adjunct brain. Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spiderclimber said:


> Ok so strange happening today. I went to leave for work today and my dogs were outside on their leads. Next to them is a bucky skeleton hand. I am totally at a loss as to how it got there.


Are you sure it's a _bucky_ hand?


----------



## Hauntiholik

I hate writing speeches almost as much as I hate giving them.


----------



## Haunted Spider

RoxyBlue said:


> Are you sure it's a _bucky_ hand?


Quite sure. I remember my dogs chewing on it in October. I just can't for the life of me figure out where they hid it that I didn't see it for 6 months.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^maybe they needed it to build a prop


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Trapped bird = unexpected savings on dog food for the week.


nice debbie. that was my first thought, but then all the dogs did was sniff at it. the funny thing is that the bird didn't try to escape...maybe it was suicidal?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spiderclimber said:


> Quite sure. I remember my dogs chewing on it in October. I just can't for the life of me figure out where they hid it that I didn't see it for 6 months.


Did they bury it?


----------



## Spooklights

debbie5 said:


> I spoke with the surveyor who surveys for General Electric and all the big companies in the area. Very respected. And very costly. A residential survey is $950....


Good grief! You want a survey, not a floor show! What do they do, mark it in sterling silver?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooklights said:


> Good grief! You want a survey, not a floor show! What do they do, mark it in sterling silver?


That would be cool but no. It's not like marking for underground power lines or anything. They have to research the deeds, measure the boundaries and create the survey results. Just like lawyers, surveyors aren't cheap either. I didn't know why they were so expensive either so I looked it up. This information came from Aaron Kennerly PLS, LLC.



> Why are those surveys so expensive?
> 
> These are a few of the reasons:
> A. There will be 1 or 2 people that will be traveling to the property and making precise measurements of the boundary and any improvements.
> 
> B. The field work will usually take a minimum of 3 hours to accomplish and goes up depending on the size of the property, the terrain, the amount of improvements on the lot, and the vegetation.
> 
> C. There is typically another 4 hours of office work (research, computations and drafting) to complete the project.
> 
> D. The crew will be traveling in a full sized truck loaded with equipment and supplies to properly measure and mark the property.
> 
> E. The company also carries public and professional liability insurance and worker's compensation insurance, because after all even the most careful surveyor can make a mistake and the client needs to be protected at all times.


----------



## autumnghost

1 demo down - 1 to go. In case no one knew; landing on a concrete floor on your back hurts. Ouch!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Hauntiholik said:


> Did they bury it?


not that I can figure. The hand was not covered in mud, and there are no holes dug in the yard. What gets me, is I just covered all around the house with mulch under all the bushes, and the trees, so if it was stashed in there it would be hidden.

Tis truly a mystery and I need Sherlock Holmes to come help me out 

It was a funny surprise this morning though.


----------



## morbidmike

the sound of crushing sculls is music to my ears!!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

damn I'm slipping I should be at 9000 posts by now


----------



## morbidmike

led's are kicking the morbid ones butt dammit!!!


----------



## debbie5

I need to get a reputable surveyor, not some schmuck. Cuz you KNOW my neighbor will challenge it in court. I did discover an ironic thing tho'. Neighbors map measurements on deed is written wrong and actualy *I* could technically own 120 feet of HIS property. What an idiot.


----------



## stagehand1975

I hate the IRS.


----------



## stagehand1975

the neighbor may need to get his own survey before he can challenge it.


----------



## Vlad

Ugh, and yet more rain.............


----------



## Hauntiholik

Okay, who plans a cub scout event on Easter Sunday???? Oh, the den mom that's who. Sheesh.


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> damn I'm slipping I should be at 9000 posts by now


Slacker


----------



## debbie5

Hauntiholik said:


> Okay, who plans a cub scout event on Easter Sunday???? Oh, the den mom that's who. Sheesh.


Lots of calendars don't have "Easter Sunday" written on them anymore. Mine didn't and I almost did the same thing. Now if I can just figure out when the 4th of July is celebrated this year.


----------



## debbie5

Just watched part of an episode of "Extreme Couponing". I am confused. WHO needs 37 bottles of mustard? 100 bottles of prepared strawberry Quik (that needs to be refrigerated)??


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i watched that too. i had no idea that mustard didn't rot! you gotta admit that their shopping skills were impressive!


----------



## debbie5

Dark Angel 27 said:


> i watched that too. i had no idea that mustard didn't rot! you gotta admit that their shopping skills were impressive!


I didnt watch the whole thing, as I was kinda scared by the Manson-ish look in their eyes as their totals went down ..and down... 
Did they talk about how almost all of these people pay for online or subscription couponing services that cost $$?
I dunno. I'm impressed but I could never do it. I'm just happy that I can remember to keep toilet paper and shampoo in the house so we never run out.100 bottles of Quik would stress me out (" YOU NEED TO DRINK MORE QUIK before they ALL SPOIL!")


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Vlad said:


> Ugh, and yet more rain.............


we would gladly take all that rain off your hands. we're having a water shortage down here in texas and the aquifer authority is already preparing to go into stage 1 water restrictions!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> I didnt watch the whole thing, as I was kinda scared by the Manson-ish look in their eyes as their totals went down ..and down...
> Did they talk about how almost all of these people pay for online or subscription couponing services that cost $$?
> I dunno. I'm impressed but I could never do it. I'm just happy that I can remember to keep toilet paper and shampoo in the house so we never run out.100 bottles of Quik would stress me out (" YOU NEED TO DRINK MORE QUIK before they ALL SPOIL!")


those people are definteily anal retentive, the first cupon freak er...lady we saw actullay DRESSED UP to go shopping? narcissim anybody! hell, i show up to the grocery store in a black tanktop and blach pants and a pair of flip flops.

the other thing that scared me was that the final lady on the show used not only the pantry to store her foods but she stocked all the food using her whole house. kid's rooms, her room, every spare wall they could find.

you would think that that they could take all that money they save and have a food cellar built on to their house!

sheesh!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

just one last thought, i think that all halloween stores should have a haunter's discount card that will allow us to buy things in bulk!


----------



## debbie5

Hmmm..24 hours and no neighbor drama. 
They must have taken thier meds...


----------



## Haunted Spider

Hurray for no drama. Or they decided getting arrested for yelling was a bad idea. Either way, Hurray for the silence.


----------



## Haunted Spider

If they bug you again, I thought of another fun way to have a laugh. Call the oups line better yet register it online if you can for a dig project. Just put their name and address in and that you will be digging down 6 feet for waterproofing and all the oups people will come out to mark all utilities with paint. That will have a striped lawn and drive for months. 

Ok, mean thought I know but it could be fun


----------



## autumnghost

Dark Angel 27 said:


> just one last thought, i think that all halloween stores should have a haunter's discount card that will allow us to buy things in bulk!


Oooo. Wonderful idea. Maybe we could circle a petition and send it to Spirit, Fright Catalog and the rest.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Lots of calendars don't have "Easter Sunday" written on them anymore. Mine didn't and I almost did the same thing. Now if I can just figure out when the 4th of July is celebrated this year.


Really? That seems odd to not have Easter on it. I guess I never noticed since the calendars I get have both Christian and Jewish holidays on them. The calendar that the den mom provided to the parents with the events for April not only had Easter on it, she wrote on top of it.


----------



## stagehand1975

To some, Easter is not a big deal. For us it's just another day to have a big production dinner.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Easter wasn't a big day for us until we had kids. They will grow out of wanting to do the Easter egg hunts but until that day comes, I'd like them to enjoy it. Easter, like most holidays is a day the family gets together.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Easter and Holy Week are when anyone who sings in a church choir gets a major vocal workout, starting with Holy Thursday. That's why we affectionately refer to it as "Hell Week"

April 13 is:

Blame Someone Else Day - I can think of a few folks who will like this one:devil:

Scrabble Day - go for that triple score, yeah baby!


----------



## debbie5

LOL @ Hell Week. A friend plays in a church's rock band and needed song suggestions for this week. I suggested "Highway to Hell". A good Lenten song...complete with vaguely unintelligible lyrics. 




TRANSLATION:
Living easy, living free
Season ticket on a one-way ride
Asking nothing, leave me be
Taking everything in my stride
Don't need reason, don't need rhyme
Ain't nothing I would rather do
Going down, party time
My friends are gonna be there too
I'm on the highway to hell
No stop signs, speed limit
Nobody's gonna slow me down
Like a wheel, gonna spin it
Nobody's gonna mess me round
Hey Satan, payed my dues
Playing in a rocking band
Hey Momma, look at me
I'm on my way to the promised land
I'm on the highway to hell
(Don't stop me)
And I'm going down, all the way down
I'm on the highway to hell


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i'm going out for a small fun trip to hobby lobby to start pricing things. i've got a few ideas for the prop contest and i want to be ready for it.

on another note, i'm about to attempt making edible stage blood...apparently it has cocoa powder as one of the major ingrediants...sounds tastey right?

has anyone tried to making it before?
http://www.shades-of-night.com/painneck/blood.html

its the chocolate blood recipie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haven't tried it, DA, but I think the suggestion about using warm water to get the cocoa powder to mix is a good one. If you've ever made hot cocoa from scratch, you'll find it gets lumpy if the milk isn't hot.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well. it's day 200, weather has gotten warmer or at least above freezing at night. Time to go out to the shop an see what I have to work with this year. Got some ideas going.
But first there are all those big tree branches in the yard to cut up. 
It's always something.


----------



## stagehand1975

I have seen it made. If it is warm where you use it on that night, it may attract bugs. If you are going to use for an all month long attraction, then you might gain a few pound. At least with the ingredients a saw used in it.


----------



## morbidmike

stupid neighbor raked his leaves from last fall into his driveway and now has left......I just paid a guy to clean my yard ...every leave I see blow into my yard will equal how many kicks hi gets in his face!!!!! plus a kick to grow a inch.....and a kick in the nads just for grins


----------



## morbidmike

it is now 715 pm and neighbor is still not home and leaves are moving my way he will be so sad tomorrow when I blow everything into his yard leaves ,trash,dirt,doggie doo doo


----------



## Goblin




----------



## stagehand1975

What up with neighbors these days


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ah, nothing like a good meal at a Mexican Salvadorean restaurant, complete with fried ice cream for dessert - yummmmmm


----------



## morbidmike

star date 4-13 930 pm ......leaves still in his drive .......this is all .....end transmission....Morbid out....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

stagehand1975 said:


> I have seen it made. If it is warm where you use it on that night, it may attract bugs. If you are going to use for an all month long attraction, then you might gain a few pound. At least with the ingredients a saw used in it.


no it's edible blood and i was thinking about how cool it would be if the orphanage workers looked like they were drinking blood wine or something similar.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

my haunt 'misty moon orpanage' will only be up during halloween night.


----------



## stagehand1975

it was edible blood. It smelled like candy. It was tasty


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Ah, nothing like a good meal at a Mexican Salvadorean restaurant, complete with fried ice cream for dessert - yummmmmm


----------



## debbie5

I made an appointment to meet someone somewhere today at 1pm. I have no clue who or where. Maybe I should have written it down.....


----------



## debbie5

Brake line on car broke while I was in the mechanic's parking lot..now what are the chances of that? I had brought the car in so he could listen to a weird noise it was making...but the noise had suddenly stopped while I was there. Guess it was the break line rattling! I got a 10% discount for paying in cash. I like that kind of bargaining.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

at least the line didn't break in the middle of a busy intersection! That would have sucked!


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> I made an appointment to meet someone somewhere today at 1pm. I have no clue who or where. Maybe I should have written it down.....


this is why my mom uses calenders as date books/journals.


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 14 is:

Ex Spouse Day - I'll wait for Spouse Who Is Not an Ex Day

International Moment of Laughter Day - mwahahahaha!

Look up at the Sky Day - just don't look directly at the sun

National Pecan Day - baked in a pie - yum!

Reach as High as You Can Day - and make those shoulder and back bones POP!


----------



## Haunted Spider

the debbie5 neighbor gossip is at least a day old. I need new news here people


----------



## debbie5

Spiderclimber said:


> the debbie5 neighbor gossip is at least a day old. I need new news here people


LOL! I prefer an un-drama'd life!
You should see the dreams I am having as my brain processes all this crap in my sleep. WILD dreams where I am abandoned for no reason in the middle of some bad place in NYC and no one helps me....LOL.

I'm jumping in the shower now if anyone wants to help. Too bad the window doesn't face towards my neighbors. I'd open the blinds so their eyes would bleed.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Spiderclimber said:


> the debbie5 neighbor gossip is at least a day old. I need new news here people


Maybe we'll get an update on the pile of leaves in Mike's neighbors driveway.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I will take mikes news. I want to see video of him blowing poo into their yard.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I do believe that could turn into a viral video


----------



## Death's Door

I have been in building access badge hell at work for the past week. What a friggin' nightmare. I handle the access security badges at work for 114 peeps. We recently had a change on Monday with new badges and new security. I can't believe how people can be impatient and demanding knowing the company in the midst of changing the security. 

After all the crap yesterday of dealing with the staff and security guys, I did go home managed to decorate a cake for Saturday. It actually relaxed me and the cake turned out pretty good. I guess I owe it all to my Louis Armstrong CD and wine.


----------



## Draik41895

I just wanna be your teddy bear


----------



## Dark Angel 27

is it really talk like a pirate day?


----------



## stagehand1975

aaarrrrrggggg


----------



## Spooklights

I thought it was in September. But hey! Any day is good for Talk Like a Pirate Day. Arrrrh!


----------



## Evil Queen

Looks like it's not til Sept. 19th.


----------



## morbidmike

leave up date STILL THERE so I went to the TWP and complained and they said they cant do anything and they recommended to rake them back in his yard....I am not pleased with their answer..and they said try to confront him I laughed and I said I guess you dont know me very well I dont have a good track record for tense conversations ..it seems I have a slight attitude problem and a rather short fuse!!!! and why the hell do I pay taxes when the dont give a shi% what people do....but Nixie had to take the dragon off her roof and move her gingerbread house because of TWP regulations but my A$$ ho#% neighbor can have his debris blow into my yard........old mike would have had this guy up against his house by the throat...I try to be more passive these day's but I feel old Mike trying to come out and play....but this time I will play it smart and coax him into my yard then its GAME ON BETCH!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Mike, a match could take care of that pile of leaves.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mike, you are one funny guy Don't waste time with a match, get a blowtorch:devil:

Just got in from playing in the Rusty Musician program with the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra (one of their many community outreach programs, if that's the right word for it). When they showed me my seating assignment, my jaw about hit the floor. They actually put me on first stand in the first violin section with the _concertmaster_ (wooHOO!), who was a very nice, pleasant, and funny guy. It was a total blast and I'm totally stoked right now

I love, love, LOVE working with bright, creative, talented people. And I think that's why I love this forum so much. It's just chock full of people like that:kisskin:


----------



## debbie5

Ummm..Roxy? Why the hell are you going to a RUSTY musician program? You are one of the un-rustiest musicians I know! 
I was 1st/1st once...I was so proud! But I gave it up cuz the girl I beat was sobbing so hard. I'm a softie. Sometimes. Roxy- why don't you ever post some stuff you play on the violin? My daughter would love to hear you play. She's bowing now and it actually sounds GOOD- no squeaking! Her teacher is a..m..a..z..i..n..g..both as a teacher & as a strong woman. Pleasie?


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1 said:


> Mike, a match could take care of that pile of leaves.


Or you could put up a temp snow fence thing. Or you could just smoke a doob & forget about it. Or rake them to your side of the lawn, and pass them on down the line to YOUR **other** next door neighbor, telling him "I'm passing Bob's leaves on ta ya...".


----------



## morbidmike

tehy would know where they came from cuz they all hate him too


----------



## debbie5

morbid mike said:


> tehy would know where they came from cuz they all hate him too


Why is there always ONE dickh#ad in every neighborhood?


----------



## Haunted Spider

We had a lovely neighbor in our area for a while, Luckily they aren't there anymore. They moved in and didn't say anything to anyone. Our next door neighbor made a casserole and they went over to say hi, a nice older couple greeting the new neighbors. The Lady opened her door and when they introduced themselves, she said, If I wanted to meet you I would have come by and said hello and shut the door. 

Ah neighbors. Glad they don't live there anymore but they are in every neighborhood.


----------



## debbie5

Gave kids a scavenger hunt yesterday, of 25 Lost And Unloved Items that have been all over the house, and no one is picking them up. They both did it, and debated with myself if I should pay them or not; I gave one daughter silly bandz and a dollar, the older got $2. Older complained of getting ONLY $2 for 15 minutes work. 
So I took the $2 back and thanked her for participating.

OOooooo..I love those "life lessons" moments.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

lol debbie!

mike, i would def go with the blowtorch!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

oh and congrats roxy!


----------



## autumnghost

Isn't there some sort of regulation or something about how many letters you can have in your name? I'm creating software installation tickets and I swear some of these names have every letter in the alphabet - twice!


----------



## Hauntiholik

April 15th is....
* Rubber Eraser Day - today celebrates the invention of erasers.

* Tax Day - but not this year! You have until this Monday to file your tax return.

* Titanic Remembrance Day - on this day in 1912, the Titanic struck and iceburg in the Atlantic ocean on her maiden voyage and sank taking 1522 souls.

* DNA Day - commemorates the completion of the Human Genome Project in April 2003 and the discovery of the double helix of DNA in 1953.

* National Glazed Spiral Ham Day


----------



## Dark Angel 27

my sister has just become a consultant for Mary Kay. now i'm the guinie pig....at least i get a facial out of it!


----------



## debbie5

It's Frrriiiddayyyy, Friidayyy, Friddaayy...


----------



## debbie5

OMG...wait & watch 'til 4:20 or so!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, that is just INSPIRED!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Costco sells a spinach & artichoke & parmesan dip that is eeeeeeeeeevil. It's hard to stop eating this stuff. Sure, you can try to make it less sinful by eating the dip with carrot sticks but still......it's eeeeeeeeeevil. Okay, this is the last one. Nope. This is the last one.


----------



## debbie5

(Shhhhh..the neighbor is rototilling his garden....)


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> (Shhhhh..the neighbor is rototilling his garden....)


Has he found the IED yet?


----------



## GothicCandle

Anyone want a pet rattle snake? how about an american alligator? Or perhaps a poisonous type of monitor lizard?(her name is "pearl") My friend works at an exotic pet shop....


----------



## debbie5

I already am the proud keeper of a pants python. Only one snake per house. Too dangerous, otherwise.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, ya know, if you had two in the house, maybe one would do the housework for you


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Well, ya know, if you had two in the house, maybe one would do the housework for you


----------



## GothicCandle

ROXYBLUE!!!!! why is this video NOT against copy-right!!! an awesome video indeed but according to youtubes rules he is breaking MULTIPLE copy-rights!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Because he's not using the original recordings by the original artists


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Because he's not using the original recordings by the original artists


youtube bans people doing covers all the time. which i agree is also stupid.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i'm pissed off beyond belief...just went to the carnival a few blocks away .damn stupid effing carning tried to screw me out of my money. (big surprise there) :finger: the only good part of the experiance were the rides. never wasting my money there again.


----------



## debbie5

How does someone screw someone out of their money? Like turning them into an ATM with a fast hump?? 

DO tell....I needs me some CAY-ush....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

no, it was worse then that. i was just wanting to play a game and the signs said 3 darts for 5 dollars. i play the game and then the idiot informs me that because i'm not a kid (appreantly it was a kids came only no one tells me and it's not posted) i have to pay him 10 bucks. unfortunitely i didn't have ten bucks to give him. luckily he let me go...i should have known better....but the carne's actions have done nothing for my tolderance towards the male species. i'm never going to a carnival again.


okay, that's enough out of me.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Was the difference in price posted? I bet it wasn't and the guy wanted to scam you for some munchie money.


----------



## Hauntiholik

April 16th is....
* Stress Awareness Day - if you're stressed, you already know it. Take some time today to relax.

* Husband Appreciation Day - Many husbands are taken for granted and their contributions go unrecognized. Today is the day to let him know that you admire him and appreciate him for all he does.

* Pet Owners Independence Day - do as your pet does. Eat, sleep and play.

* Record Store Day 
* Eggs Benedict Day

* National Librarian Day - today celebrates and honors librarians.

* Day of Silence
* Day of the Mushroom


----------



## Vlad

No wonder I'm in a "daze" look at them all lol


----------



## Dark Angel 27

in honor of librarian day, i'm heading to the library for some prop reserch...i'll be on extra good behavior today!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I admire and appreciate my husband every day - there, said it for all the world to know

Spooky1 and I had lunch out and then went to pick out tile for the next great bathroom renovation. Since I'm going with a primarily white theme for the floors and tub surround, with black and gray accents plus white beadboard on the lower half of the walls, the tile center guy recommended we replace our almond-colored, 20+ year old tub. Wasn't in my plans, but he's right that it will look much better that way. What the hay, in for a penny, in for a pound


----------



## debbie5

Husband Appreciation Day - Many husbands are taken for granted and their contributions go unrecognized. Today is the day to let him know that you admire him and appreciate him for all he does.

He mows the lawn. He takes out the trash. He occasionally pays the bills on time. He pesters me for luvvin'. And he comes home at night. It's not a big list of contributions, but then again, there are no vices listed, either. 
THANK YOU, HONEY! Almost 20 years together. And no stab wounds...yet.


----------



## debbie5

ADDENDUM: ...he keeps our tummies full, he keeps me from killing the neighbors/them from killing me, he keeps a roof over our heads, he loves our kids, he loves his wife even when she doesn't want to be loved, he washes his own skeevy work clothes 1/2 the time, Official Dog Dingleberry Remover....


----------



## stagehand1975

My wife and I seperated years ago. I feel I was never appreciated by her. She walked out on me.


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy make me feel appreciated every day ... by putting up with me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing like shopping for toilets and tubs on line


----------



## debbie5

Cold, forgotten chai..not so good.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I got an order for some sterling silver jewelry. It's for a non-profit so I'm not charging labor to make them. They want the finished pieces dropped off in two weeks but they haven't sent payment even though I invoiced them two weeks ago. Sounds like one hand isn't talking to the other and the jewelry isn't leaving my hands until there's money in it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Right decision, Haunti

April 17 is:

Blah, Blah, Blah Day - I think Morbid Mike will like this one

National Cheeseball Day 

Pet Owners Independence Day - which means it's the dog's turn to debomb the yard, dammit!:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Don't hold your breath waiting for the dog to clean up after herself.


----------



## morbidmike

blah blah blah day !!!!! oh goody


----------



## debbie5

I realized today that I'm unruly.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> I realized today that I'm unruly.


you just realized this??


----------



## trishaanne

April 17th is also our anniversary!!! Twelve years ago I married the love of my life, my best friend, and the best husband EVER!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Trish!


----------



## Zurgh

I clawed my way back to the surface from thine long rotting, feted subterranean slumber... I could use a bath and a breath mint or five... and why did they all abandon me and the secret base while I toiled away in its deepest depths... perhaps I forgot to sign the checks? Never matter, a new day dawns (some time tomorrow-ish) and with it the hopes of a better... something-or-another... or some junk like that.

Beware the rabid rotisserie chicken and his hidden dark sorcery, his ways are wicked and spicy with too much sage and not enough rosemary or thyme!~Tilda Klakso-Nu!!!

I've missed my fellow mixed nuts, here... a bad seed hath returneth! Ploot!:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

Z!


----------



## debbie5

We need the Zurgh translator again.

It's "Bad Parent Monday". 1st day of spring break, I feel like crap and it's raw weather outside. The kids are watching endless tv...bad parent! BAD!
Maybe this evening we can actually do something...thinking of making those big Easter eggs where you wrap colored, sugared string around a balloon to make an egg shape, let it dry & decorate it with lace & stuff. I see a WalMart run in the future....I remember doing these as a kid in the 70's.

Like this:http://chemistry.about.com/od/holidaysseasons/a/sugarstringegg.htm


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Zurgh said:


> I've missed my fellow mixed nuts, here... a bad seed hath returneth! Ploot!:googly:


Greetings, fellow nutcase! :googly:

only 75 more posts to go!


----------



## Spooky1

We made an other trip to Home Depot today for more bathroom fixtures for the redo of the second bathroom. We were able to get the new tub into my Pontiac Vibe, with just a little help of some rope and bungee cords.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And did you know that a five foot enameled steel tub wieghs less than a toilet? Or at least it's way easier to carry.


----------



## Death's Door

Hi All - back from the brink of security badge card hell. Had a nice weekend. Had our Spring Fling Pokeno Party on Saturday in the midst of the lightening/thunder storms that night. Sunday I had a hard time moving. No energy - totally drained from the week. I did get outside to clean up a small area of the herb garden. 

At least I have this Friday and Monday off.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The new $20 Prop challenge is fantastic! It's a theme that lots of people have included in their own haunts or displays.

It got me thinking about Mr. Hemlock Dench, Deadspider's $20 prop challenge entry in 2007. It's amazing what $20, talent and patience can bring to life.

mr-hemlock-dench


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## Haunted Spider

Hauntiholik said:


> The new $20 Prop challenge is fantastic! It's a theme that lots of people have included in their own haunts or displays.
> 
> It got me thinking about Mr. Hemlock Dench, Deadspider's $20 prop challenge entry in 2007. It's amazing what $20, talent and patience can bring to life.
> 
> mr-hemlock-dench


So at first I am excited about the 20 dollar prop contest. Then I look at Mr Hemlock Dench and I see I am outclassed on what I can do with 20 dollars.  Well I still might try and make something intriguing.


----------



## Hauntiholik

spiderclimer, I'm sorry. My post was supposed to be inspirational not discouraging.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Hauntiholik said:


> spiderclimer, I'm sorry. My post was supposed to be inspirational not discouraging.


haha, thats ok. It was inspirational somewhat. Then I look at Stolloweens entry and I know I am in trouble. But you know, It will still be fun to try and make something if I can find the time. I committed to building a parade float for a young marines group. That is supposed to be done about the same time the contest ends. I have to keep my committment first, then play with a prop later


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shoot, if I let myself be intimidated by the superior skills I've seen in other prop makers here, I would never have started a thread on any of the props I've made

The $20 prop contest is a lot of fun, no matter what level of skills you have. Every creation is unique to its maker, and that's what we all look forward to as the threads are posted with finished entries. So go ahead, set aside your fears, and enter. If nothing else, you will at least have one prop finished well before the October rush


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I love prop building contests and I think the key is to build it for yourself...don't think about what the others may build, create something you want and can use in your haunt. The $20 prop contest is very fun and I believe it helps you strengthen your skills because:

1. You tend to go the extra mile....you take the time to make something right because it will be judged versus "it's good enough"
2. The deadline is a great motivator.
3. It's such an eye opening experience to account for every penny you spend...you'd be surprised how fast hot glue or other misc. materials add up. I should practice this with every piece I build.
4. There's a special energy when you are working on a piece for a competition...everybody is on the same page facing the same challenges.

Have fun and give it your best shot. I had an idea for this year's challenge but the theme made me switch gears...I have a new concept that I plan on building as a "show and tell" entry.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Guess it's time to start upping my post count...#1


----------



## debbie5

Mr. Dench looks exactly like a cartoon-ized version of my father inlaw! (R.I.P.). Weird. 

Rainy, rainy, rainy day. Spoke with undead41 last night about plans for a bunch of us putting together a pro haunt out west...exciting stuff! Realized all my "Halloween crap" (as I call it) might actually be useful in another display!~ Let's hope the carpenter ants & rot don't eat any more of my cemetery fencing...


----------



## autumnghost

Memorable quote for the day - "There are no good girls gone wrong, just bad girls found out." - Mae West, vintage bad girl


----------



## RoxyBlue

STOLLOWEEN said:


> Guess it's time to start upping my post count...#1


I'll lend you some of my posts if we can transfer your mache skills to me. Heck, I'll even give you my housekeeping skills as part of the trade


----------



## Haunted Spider

I want a mache video tutorial


----------



## Vlad

> I'm sorry. My post was supposed to be inspirational not discouraging.


Snatching defeat from the jaws of victory again Haunti?? lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

Vlad said:


> Snatching defeat from the jaws of victory again Haunti?? lol


Sure!


----------



## Revenant

I just iced my drink down with hailstones!!!


----------



## Devils Chariot

As far as the mastery of technique is concerned in the $20 prop contest I think that only sorts whose first, second, and third. Good ideas are what catch peoples attention. Take a prop you have seen before and try to innovate to make it better, or just make something batsh*t insane. Think outside the coffin!


----------



## morbidmike

I think I might do the prop challenge...but what to make????....Hummmmm ...maybe a.....wait I almost gave it away


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mike, you're such a tease


----------



## debbie5

My "prop" will be a mobile of all of you haunters, spinning around in a miasma of creativity..


----------



## Haunted Spider

But will it be in th shape of the house Roxy put together basement and laundry room and all? now that would win a prize.


----------



## autumnghost

Revenant said:


> I just iced my drink down with hailstones!!!


Oh yeah. St. Peters got slammed too. Thunder, lightning, very, very frightening. Oops - sorry.

The new puppies aren't frightened of storms though; which I found out because Zeus refused to come in out of the rain and I had to chase him around the backyard for 10 minutes before cornering him. Thank goodness he's still small enough to pick up.

Zeus and Athena had their first vet visit last night. Every vet and assistant in the place said some version of OMG look at the size of those paws. These guys are going to be HUGE. YIKES! The vet said their part Rotty which is cool.


----------



## debbie5

When I go to the doc, she usually says "OMG! look at the size of that A$$!" 
It's good to train them now to pee on command. Yes, it's possible and a great tool when it's pouring rain & you want them to pee fast before they get soaked.


----------



## trishaanne

LOL...my vet said, "Her paws aren't that big..I don't think she'll be as big as you think she will." If 115 lbs isn't THAT big, maybe HE should come over and hoist her into the tub!!! She loves the pool, loves the river but hates a bath, unless she goes to a groomer and then she's a perfect angel. Nothing like having this monster of a dog go limp in your arms so you can't lift her...LOL.

Today is pretty miserable outside..just enough drizzle to make it hard to let my granddaughter go outside to play so my brilliant idea was to let her help with the Halloween party details. Since I have alot of stuff left from the last party a few years ago, I'm going to stick with that theme "Hooray for Horrorwood". I had her helping me paint the footprints for the Graumans Chinese Theater type of blocks. She traced around the princess dress up shoes (kind of) and then I carved them and she painted them. Looks like Heather O'Rourke will be getting a block this year..lol. She's now on her second bath of the day getting all the paint off. I'll be scrubbing the dining room chairs before grandpop gets home to hide the evidence...lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 20 is:

Look Alike Day - pick someone you want to look like and then dress, walk, and talk like them until you are hit with a restraining order

Volunteer Recognition Day - I recognize ZombieF for taking on the many unpaid duties of being a forum madministrator


----------



## Spooky1

Is it ever going to dry out. It seems like it's raining almost every day and the forecast is for rain 4 of the next 5 days (including the weekend of course)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> April 20 is:
> 
> Volunteer Recognition Day - I recognize ZombieF for taking on the many unpaid duties of being a forum madministrator


I second that! ZombieF is freaking awesome!

here and gone again. had to go to the ER again. blech. I had to pick one of their busiest nights to get sick. the nice nurses took good care of me. and now that i slept in for a good part of the day, i have to go and get my RX filled. yay!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I feel your pain, DA My visit to the ER in December lasted several hours before they could get me into a room because a couple of ambulances came in while I was there. Apparently their contents took precedence over anyone sitting in the waiting room - or lying down as I was since I felt so crappy


----------



## Revenant

autumnghost said:


> Oh yeah. St. Peters got slammed too. Thunder, lightning, very, very frightening. Oops - sorry.


Yeah it was a long & noisy one. Got plenty of rain and were pelted by pea and marble-sized hail for about 10 minutes. I don't think there was much damage in my immediate neighborhood but just a few miles away here in north county there was some whoop-a$$. The school next door to the church my mother goes to had to cancel today's classes because their building took a wicked beating.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I'm going back to bed, wake me when summer gets here.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Summer is here. it is always 85 and sunny everyday.... oh wait, thats the Kalahari commercial on tv, not the weather channel. Dang....


----------



## Hauntiholik

We remember....


----------



## debbie5

trishanne: how 'bout either putting the kid in a cheapie $1 poncho (cut it down to size) or put a 30 gallon lawn & leaf bag over the chair (or the kid?) before kid sits down? Those kids must have a blast at your house! You are fun!

All my friends are off on their family vacations...to Tennessee, Florida, etc...one is going to Europe (again). While I'm envious, I'm either really poor or really cheap (or BOTH) cuz I can't fathom blowing money on a vacation like that. I would LOVE to travel, but somehow can't justify the expense. But if tickets to the Italian coastline popped up on my doorstep, I wouldn't turn them away... maybe I will go to Disney before I die. Too many other practical, pressing needs...(like replacing our 15 year old cars!)


----------



## debbie5

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, I feel your pain, DA My visit to the ER in December lasted several hours before they could get me into a room because a couple of ambulances came in while I was there. Apparently their contents took precedence over anyone sitting in the waiting room - or lying down as I was since I felt so crappy


If you arrive in an ambulance, you automatically go right into a room, no matter what problem you have. Which just BEGS for "ambulance abuse" on your insurance....
I learned this when I stepped on a huge needle and couldn't drive myself to the e.r. down the street. I asked to wait in the waiting room cuz I felt bad "bumping" sick people. Nope- I was put right in. Go figure.


----------



## debbie5

(edited)


----------



## Haunted Spider

You can't just put edited. What kind of a random unstructured thought is that. It is like you thought of a random thought and then typed it, then rethought about it not making it random or unstructured, forcing you to delete it. What the crap Debbie?

On a side note, people are weird. I volunteer to be on a board of Zoning Appeals in my city and we had to hear a case about a fruit stand set up in a residential neighborhood. We had decided we didn't have a problem with it, just need to set limitations like reasonable hours of operation. Some nitwit lady gets up and demands to know how we are going to stop the deer from setting off the motion sensors at 2 am when they walk by the stand. She wants the city to ticket them so they stop annoying the neighbors. Love the crazies out there.


----------



## Spooky1

Hey Spiderclimber, can you do something about the deer eating our flowers while your at it.


----------



## autumnghost

While you're at it Spiderclimber could you do something about the squirrels eating all the birdseed in my feeders.


----------



## RoxyBlue

How can you ticket a deer anyway? They don't even carry a photo ID.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Even if they did carry an ID, they would never show up for the court date. 

No I can't stop the deer from eating the flowers. They ate all my tulips once already. We did mix up cayenne pepper with water and dump that on them to deter the deer. Not sure if it really worked or not. 

And for the squirrels, get a squirrel proof bird feeder. Thats all I got, that or a BB gun


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> If you arrive in an ambulance, you automatically go right into a room, no matter what problem you have. Which just BEGS for "ambulance abuse" on your insurance....
> I learned this when I stepped on a huge needle and couldn't drive myself to the e.r. down the street. I asked to wait in the waiting room cuz I felt bad "bumping" sick people. Nope- I was put right in. Go figure.


that's odd then, while I was waiting I saw some old guy with a busted up knee brought in and he waited almost a full hour and a half waiting to be seen, and he was still there when i was just being taken to the back.


----------



## Death's Door

Two more hours - just two more hours and I will be released from the mental ward and won't have to return until Tuesday.


----------



## morbidmike

I'm going to win the 20 dolla prop challenge muhahahahahahahahahahahah muhahahahahahahahahah.....squeek!!!


----------



## Spooky1

So Mike, is your $20 prop going to be a creeping pile of leaves?


----------



## morbidmike

LOL nope BETTER!!!!!!! this idea came to me in a horrific happy dream


----------



## Zurgh

They took parts out of me... I hope they took the right parts. Either way, they wouldn't let me keep them. But they did give me some lovely magical pills that make me not care so much.

Perhaps that was there plan all along...


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> If you arrive in an ambulance, you automatically go right into a room, no matter what problem you have. Which just BEGS for "ambulance abuse" on your insurance....
> I learned this when I stepped on a huge needle and couldn't drive myself to the e.r. down the street. I asked to wait in the waiting room cuz I felt bad "bumping" sick people. Nope- I was put right in. Go figure.


Another good way to get right in is to stop breathing. The only problem with this way is if no one is paying attention, you might miss getting to the ER and they take you on down the hall to the morgue. Be real careful with this one.

I'm home again. Sung to the tune of Back in The Saddle Again..
I'm home from the hospital again. Home from where the real fun begins. There were needles and tubes, bedpans, and boobs, You heard that alright didn't you Spooky1 and Mike? Home from the hospital again.



morbid mike said:


> I'm going to win the 20 dolla prop challenge muhahahahahahahahahahahah muhahahahahahahahahah.....squeek!!!


I had you beat on that Mike. I stole the perfect $20 prop from the hospital while I was in there. But when I saw it on the bill the hospital mark up was 1,258.49. Damn mark up. I knew I should have picked up that used cotton ball off the floor. That would have probably been more in the $20 range.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

lol, scareme.

night everyone!


----------



## morbidmike

hospital has the coolest stuff and they just throw it away if I worked there it would be bad very bad


----------



## Haunted Spider

I work as a safety manager in a sheetmetal/pipefitting shop. The amount of stuff they toss and scrap drives me crazy. But most of it I am not supposed to take home.  I still get some good stuff though.


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 22 is:

Good Friday
Earth Day
Girl Scout Leader Day - or Ghoul Scout Leader Day for Debbie5:jol:
National Jelly Bean Day - for folks who eat their Easter candy before Easter Sunday


----------



## Draik41895

Spring break huh? that means I dont have to get up right? good, go away.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

feeling better today, guess i should put on some loud music and get working on my entry.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

well, the drain field was able to be repaired.
I'm so glad I know how to do this stuff. All of about $50 in parts and around $300 to have the tanks pumped out.
The Septic guy was going to come out and hit me for $500 just to bring out the back hoe....yeah, right!
A good neighbor came over with his, spent maybe a 1/2 total with back filling.
Glad it's almost done, just a bit of hand shoveling to do once it dries out here.


----------



## Spooky1

mmmmm .... jelly beans


----------



## Draik41895

doritos and hummus... im a genius


----------



## RoxyBlue

^even better - Fritos and hummus


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Taco Bell is now testing Dorito Taco Shells...can we say yum
http://www.slashfood.com/2011/04/13/taco-bell-tests-nacho-cheese-doritos-taco-shells/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol...I wonder if it's a real Dorito like their "meat filling"...?


STOLLOWEEN said:


> Taco Bell is now testing Dorito Taco Shells...can we say yum
> http://www.slashfood.com/2011/04/13/taco-bell-tests-nacho-cheese-doritos-taco-shells/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> lol...I wonder if it's a real Dorito like their "meat filling"...?


As long as it's at least 35% Dorito, it's "real":googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You can eat all you want and have mine.....can you say eeewwwww?


----------



## Adam I

Rain,rain,rain and more rain ### ####, and I get three days of to enjoy **** rain!


----------



## Revenant

*St. Louis: Post Apocalypse*

St. Louis just got its ass kicked tonight. Massive supercell storm with tornadoes. If you're planning on visiting my "fair" city, forget about flying in directly... The airport's closed for the first time since the blizzard of '82. Lambert's Field took a direct hit from a tornado and got pretty beat up. It's a miracle no one was killed.

My little subdivision somehow was spared; had to go into the basement but we didn't even lose our power. Seems like everyone else for 5 miles is blacked out though... traffic being redirected everywhere because of all the downed trees & power lines. I went out for a drive to get an idea of the local carnage and almost ran into a downed powerline... looked like an old one with all the insulation stripped off. That could've sucked mightily. Red & blue flashing lights and sirens everywhere. All that's on TV right now is the news with all the aftermath reports. So far so good on human toll... few major injuries, mostly minor, no fatalities known of yet.

Damned thing came blasting through like The Blitzkrieg. Silence... Armageddon... silence. Whoosh.


----------



## Spooky1

Glad to hear you're safe, Rev.


----------



## Revenant

Thanks Spooky1... the hell of it is, no one really knows the full impact of the damage because you can't see anything, so much of the power is out. Several residential areas were demolished; in the light of day tomorrow I think several sections of this area are going to look like war zones.


----------



## GothicCandle

my youngest cousin is getting married. yay for her!!! but I feel sooo old!!!


----------



## Zurgh

Calgone, *Take... ME... AWAY!!!*:googly:

...I suspect my bed may be conspiring with the Sand Man and the Fresh Linen Fairy.


----------



## scareme

Revenant said:


> St. Louis just got its ass kicked tonight. Massive supercell storm with tornadoes. If you're planning on visiting my "fair" city, forget about flying in directly... The airport's closed for the first time since the blizzard of '82. Lambert's Field took a direct hit from a tornado and got pretty beat up. It's a miracle no one was killed.
> 
> My little subdivision somehow was spared; had to go into the basement but we didn't even lose our power. Seems like everyone else for 5 miles is blacked out though... traffic being redirected everywhere because of all the downed trees & power lines. I went out for a drive to get an idea of the local carnage and almost ran into a downed powerline... looked like an old one with all the insulation stripped off. That could've sucked mightily. Red & blue flashing lights and sirens everywhere. All that's on TV right now is the news with all the aftermath reports. So far so good on human toll... few major injuries, mostly minor, no fatalities known of yet.
> 
> Damned thing came blasting through like The Blitzkrieg. Silence... Armageddon... silence. Whoosh.


Glad to hear you made it through safely. Sometimes I think Mother Nature likes to smack us around a bit just to make sure we are still paying attention.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i second everyone elses thoughts. glad you're safe!


----------



## skitzojoe

The Hell cluster is now headed toward me in Kentucky. glad you are ok this one sounds vicious! Sirens wind rain long night. Be safe if anyone is in the path


----------



## morbidmike

20 dolla prop challenge moving at a rapid pace muhahahahah and best of all coming out the way I thought it would....I'm so excited and I just cant hide it...and I like it....(Whitney Houston ) ....didnt see that coming did ya ????


----------



## RoxyBlue

Post some teaser photos, Mike - you know, hints of things to come


April 23 is:

Lover's Day - actually every day is lover's day:kisskin:
National Zucchini Bread Day - mmmmmm
Take a Chance Day - have some zucchini bread
World Laboratory Day - or in Mike's case, labor-atory


----------



## scareme

I used to babysit a young man who told me he loved my zucchini bread, then sit down with a fork and his fingers and pick out every piece of zucchini out of the bread and leave it in a pile on the side of his plate. He would the ask for seconds. I told him if he didn't like it he didn't have to eat it. But he said he loved it, and would go through the routine again. That boy could take a hour just to eat two pieces of zucchini bread.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

It's been a good weekend so far. We started clearing for an expansion to the trail, as well as clear cutting some underbrush to clear out for our new cemetery. The way things are going now, this year is going to be an AWESOME Halloween.


----------



## Dark Star

Zurgh said:


> Calgone, *Take... ME... AWAY!!!*:googly:
> 
> ...I suspect my bed may be conspiring with the Sand Man and the Fresh Linen Fairy.


Glad some things never change


----------



## autumnghost

Glad you were spared the destruction Rev and glad you're ok. With all the destruction it's a real miracle that no one was seriously hurt. 

I have a friend who works the airport. He was there when all hell broke loose. He's been stationed overseas and said this was nearly as scary.

Now. To whomever's doing the rain dance. CUT IT OUT!


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 24 is:

Easter Sunday - I did the church thing. I'm good

Pig in a Blanket Day - and we actually have some in the fridge waiting to be warmed up


----------



## Bone Dancer

Jelly beans go on sale tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Bone Dancer, a guy I used to work for many years ago had a tradition of buying Easter candy on sale right after Easter


----------



## Evil Queen

Finally used up all the clearance Halloween candy.


----------



## morbidmike

this sux I was supposed to be home with the wifey and eating dinner and watching horror movies now were roped into hanging with the family .....Morbid is officially in a pizzed off mood...I'd rather eat my own liver than leave my house!!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i hope everyone had a good Easter!

went to church this morning and had some counciling (feel loads better now) then we went to buffalo wild wings and chowed down. now i'm at home and resting. all in all a good day!


----------



## debbie5

My mother in law fell & broke her hip (then got a hip replacement) so while she recovers I took over hostessing Easter dinner at her tiny house. 15 people, HUGE ham and tons of hi carb sides... no idea where anything was in her kitchen. It was a ton of work but turned out great! 5 hour car ride home and the car's "check engine" light came on for only the last 20 miles (amen!). Limped home & will take it to the mechanic in the morning. I forgot how much I love driving through the Adirondack mountains in early springtime. Beautiful.


----------



## morbidmike

back home watching Killer Clowns for Outter Space muhahahahahhahahhahahahaha


----------



## debbie5

I'm looking in your window, mike...watching YOU.


----------



## Zurgh

So I was all Blah, then I was all yey, then came the GGRRRR!!! then the Ouch!! Now it is finally quiet. But I can't enjoy it till' I finish things for tomorrow. Oh, well. Back to it, I guess...

I wonder how Cap'n Tortuga is doing...


----------



## morbidmike

I watched TEETH yesterday too now that was weird I'm glad all girls aint that way EEEEKKK!


----------



## debbie5

Hello, Strep Throat. Nice to see you stopped by...again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 25 is:

Dyngus Day - a Polish holiday that seems to be the equivalent of a wet T-shirt contest

East Meets West Day

World Penguin Day:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

cabin fever is flaring up again. i need to get out....now!


----------



## autumnghost

Exhaution is nipping at my heels. In the emergency room with hubbie until 3 am. When he wakes up and wants to go to the ER - we go. He has a pain tolerance higher than anyone I've ever seen. 

Thought it was his heart at first - turned out to be a rib he cracked 3 WEEKS AGO in Karate. He didn't tell me it happened and he didn't tell me he was in pain.

If he wasn't hurt I'd kill him.


----------



## Spooky1

Was it you who cracked his rib in the first place AG?  You've got to stop using the poor guy in your self defense training.


----------



## debbie5

Men.


----------



## Evil Queen

You know why they do that, they know we will worry it's a heart attack and make them go to the dr or ER then when it turns out it's not a heart attack they can say "see I told you, you always over react". Fooled my hubby though, he had 2 small heart attacks he didn't tell me about til the morning after the second one. I made him go to the dr and she said yep you had 2 heart attacks.







Told ya so! Lucky they were very small and now there isn't any evidence he had them.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Poor guy, heart attacks and abuse. 

I use to do the "tough it out" thing too. But after I had major heart failure I don't do that anymore. After the warrenty is gone you have to take care of things yourself. Its better then doing "plan B" .


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i'm baaack! cheetos and diet coke never fail to get the creative juices flowing!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Men.


yeah, men. they're wonderful for entertainment! :lolkin:


----------



## morbidmike

men are awesome!!!!!! we ROCK!!!!!! .........just kidding we suck!!!!......the wifey says I have many faults ...but if I didnt she wouldnt be able to betch at me .....so faults are a good thing


----------



## Spooky1

I guess I have no faults, since Roxy doesn't betch at me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I don't betch at you because I'm not a bee-otch


----------



## stagehand1975

debbie5 said:


> Men.


Women. lol


----------



## Zurgh

Pye.

I sure do like me a pye story...


----------



## Goblin

Looked out on the front porch Saturday night and there was a racoon sitting there!


----------



## debbie5

Insomnia.


----------



## scareme

Steroids.


----------



## morbidmike

animosity


----------



## debbie5

Prednisone + Ambien = sleep of the dead.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

sweet dreams debbie

ham and cheese sandwitch+sweet iced tea+ hauntforum= a caffine kick and i'm ready for the day!


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 26 is:

Executive Admin's Day (Secretary's Day) 

Hug an Australian Day - send a hug to fritz42_male of HauntForum

National Pretzel Day - I wish I had one of those soft pretzels, warm with some butter

Richter Scale Day - do something earthshaking today


----------



## Haunted Spider

hey, my calendar says April 27th is Administrative Professionals day (secretary day). What gives?

I must have a lame calendar.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe there's an executive admin somewhere who released bogus calendars to allow for double dipping


----------



## Haunted Spider

If you can convince your boss it is secretaries day two days in a row then you deserve the nice gift the second day as well


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spiderclimber said:


> hey, my calendar says April 27th is Administrative Professionals day (secretary day). What gives?
> 
> I must have a lame calendar.


You are correct. My calendar shows it too 

The link on holidayinsights.com is under the wrong day but clicking on the link shows Administrative Professional's Day: April 27, 2011.


----------



## Death's Door

Yep, I have Administrative Professional Day listed for tomorrow too. 

Had a good couple of days off from work. Yesterday I decided to hang outside,read my book and chill. Well, the sparrow and house wren were duking it out on whose building a nest in the birdhouse. This started in the morning and didn't end until the afternoon. Also, my neighbor was outside cleaning up his yard and had his little dog barracaded on the porch. Dog must have barked for two hours straight. I'm serious. Well, with all this noise going I couldn't even sit outside and read. So I decided the fire up the lawnmower and start mowing. Can't beat'em - join'em. After about 45 minutes, I decided that was enough and turned it off - calling it quits. Even got a little sunburn but was quiet from that moment on.


----------



## debbie5

As much as this type of thinking makes me initially gag and roll my eyes, as it's so foreign to the negative way I was raised to view things, it's actually very true. Thought I'd put it here to shake off the winter funk and motivate everyone to GET CRACK A-LACKIN ON THOSE PROPS:
“Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate. Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure. It is our light, not our darkness that most frightens us. We ask ourselves, ‘Who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, talented, fabulous?’ Actually, who are you not to be? You are a child of God. Your playing small does not serve the world. There’s nothing enlightened about shrinking so that other people won’t feel insecure around you. We are all meant to shine, as children do. We were born to make manifest the glory of God that is within us. It’s not just in some of us; it’s in everyone. And as we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission to do the same. As we’re liberated from our own fear, our presence automatically liberates others.” (A Return to Love: Reflections on the Principles of “A Course in Miracles”, Harper Collins, 1992. From Chapter 7, Section 3])

Yeah, "BlahblahblahGodblahblah". 
Bottom line: Shine on.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

it may make you gag, but that doesn't mean that it's not true. it makes a lot of sense to me, and it's something to live by. thanks for that inspirational moment Debbie!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Hurray for inspiration. Now what is your prop and have you started it 

that was subtle right?


----------



## debbie5

My super scary prop is my 20 pounds heavier ars. LOOK AWAY! YOUR EYES WILL BLEED!

I think it took more than $20 in materials to make it though....

(blubbityblubbityblub)


----------



## Haunted Spider

That was funny, a scary thought and now I need to wash my brain, but funny all the same


----------



## morbidmike

problems in the labor-A-tory the one thingy wont coincide with the mechanism thingy for the 20 dollar prop challenge so I made a pvc candle instead to clear the mind


----------



## Dark Angel 27

sorry to hear that you have trouble. more of a chance for me to win! mwhahahaha! just kidding.

i know you'll think of something that's bad ass!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> i know you'll think of something that's bad ass!


Maybe a Mini Morbid Mike?


----------



## Zurgh

debbie5 said:


> (blubbityblubbityblub)


You got your Zurgh decoder ring I sent you? Yay! A few minor changes to the instructions. Alternate Tuesdays, Sundays, all Mondays, Arbor day, and St. Swizinstine's Birthday require the FLAN algorithm, not BACON. 4th Thursdays & Sundays, 2nd Wednesdays & Saturdays, X-Mass, Christmas, dates that add up to exactly 51 will be first translated to Peruvian Spanish, then to Old German, then to Tagalog, Navajo & Farsi, then back to 'english' English. All references to "that Ol' cat" will change to "The RED cap"...

Example: "Wow! I can not believe the cost of apples today!" = "Dear lord, please let a game warden shoot me with the tranq gun so I can sleep."

Easy, no? :googly:


----------



## debbie5

(blubbityblubbityblub)


----------



## scareme

Zurgh said:


> Example: "Wow! I can not believe the cost of apples today!" = "Dear lord, please let a game warden shoot me with the tranq gun so I can sleep."
> 
> Easy, no? :googly:


What a coincidence, I was saying that prayer just today!


----------



## morbidmike

chilling in my snuggie learning how to duggie on MTV


----------



## debbie5

Are trampolines made from tramps?


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 27 is:

Babe Ruth Day 

National Prime Rib Day 

Tell a Story Day


----------



## Spooky1

Why do I keep getting collect calls on my cell phone from the Prince Georges county (neighboring county) correctional facility? I think someone has a wrong number.


----------



## scareme

Ohh, it's been a long time since I've had prime rib. Beef, it's what's for dinner.

Spooky1, the inmates there are bored and just keep calling numbers to see who will take a call. When I worked at the hospital they would call collect and ask for every Dr. in the book. Either that or Roxy's in trouble again. Have you heard from her lately?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1, why aren't you picking up my calls?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Axe fell. I was spared.


----------



## Spooky1

Were you the one swinging the axe, Haunti?  Glad to hear you were spared.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry for the others who didn't miss the cut, but glad you were spared, Haunti


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Were you the one swinging the axe, Haunti?


Nope. I took my meds.


----------



## GothicCandle

This must be what is really meant by "vegetarian vampire" though i think they mean "vegetation"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now we know why "an apple a day keeps the doctor away"


----------



## morbidmike

itsy bitsy yellow polka dot bikini


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## debbie5

Science Discovery # 201a: Wilton's black icing makes your poop olive green. VERY olive green.
FOR DAYS.

Where's my Nobel prize??


----------



## Zurgh

Camo-poo! The military would probably pay for that...

On a completely unrelated note, what tasty pastry/treat would go good with said icing?


----------



## debbie5

Poop Tarts?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Yep this just got weird. At the same time. I am looking at my apple on my desk wondering if it is going to bite me. I don't think I will be eating it today and I am moving it out of reach of my arm.


----------



## GothicCandle

spiderclimber said:


> yep this just got weird. At the same time. I am looking at my apple on my desk wondering if it is going to bite me. I don't think i will be eating it today and i am moving it out of reach of my arm.


:laughvil:


----------



## Spooky1

Nothing like waking up in the morning to tornado warnings. Getting some heavy rain and thunder, but no funnel clouds here. I hope all our haunters in Mississippi, Tennessee, Alabama, Georgia and Virginia are safe. It's been a bad April for storms in the south this year. The news says over 200 have been killed by these storms and more than a million are without power.


----------



## debbie5

I was chatting with an online friend in Alabama and he suddenly said he had to go due to tornados. I looked at Weatherbug and saw there were about 12 possible tornado touchdowns within a 20 mile radius. I cannot imagine that..I would be scared out of my mind. I figured he would have a storm shelter, a la Dorothy Gale, but all they have is a regular basement!Luckily, all is well with him, but the absolute wastland the tornados created in the Huntsville area is mind boggling. I watched Weather Channel this morning and it's nuts. God bless those people..I could never live down there & deal with a pissed off Mother Nature.


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 28 is:

Great Poetry Reading Day 

Kiss Your Mate Day - :kisskin:


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> April 28 is:
> 
> Great Poetry Reading Day
> 
> Kiss Your Mate Day - :kisskin:


what a coincident I printed out poems I've written so a friend of mine can read them. Though I don't think their great, not even sure if they're good...


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> April 28 is:
> 
> Great Poetry Reading Day
> 
> Kiss Your Mate Day - :kisskin:


I get to read poetry and my husband and get a smooch!:jol:


----------



## Spooklights

Spooky1 said:


> Nothing like waking up in the morning to tornado warnings. Getting some heavy rain and thunder, but no funnel clouds here. I hope all our haunters in Mississippi, Tennessee, Alabama, Georgia and Virginia are safe. It's been a bad April for storms in the south this year. The news says over 200 have been killed by these storms and more than a million are without power.


We had the warnings here until 11:45, but thank goodness we didn't see any tornadoes. Are there still warnings in your area?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not too many - just flash flood warnings and tornado watches over most of Maryland:googly:

The good thing is, with all this rain we just had, my car looks pretty clean now.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I woke up this morning to a few small trees down in the yard. Walked out the back to go check the damage to our haunt and found 10 wall panels out of approximately 20 or so blown over and a few larger props destroyed. I figured that was an acceptable sacrifice, even with one or two small tombstones missing. Then I walked into the prop shop to see that a tree had fallen on the back side of it and a lot of stuff was damaged by rain. I hate storms now.


----------



## Death's Door

So far our area is getting rain and wind. I was just looking at the news and their expecting the death toll to go higher than it is now. It's like these tornados are coming out of nowhere without any warning. My heart goes out to these people and their families. 

We had "Bring your kid to work day" today. The kids and their parents were given donuts and juice this morning, followed by entertainment by a magician and a clown, then had pizza and chicken tenders for lunch. These kids are running around here and banging into walls. Thank goodness they had to leave at 12:30.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Taking your kids to work is a great way to combine the two most annoying things in your life.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO!

Only one guy brought a kid in today since his job got cancelled due to rain. Fortunately she is a well behaved young lady They were here for half a day, then went shopping.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> April 28 is:
> 
> Great Poetry Reading Day
> 
> Kiss Your Mate Day - :kisskin:


I think I'll celebrate one of these when I get home. :winketon::kisseton:


----------



## Death's Door

Hauntiholik said:


> Taking your kids to work is a great way to combine the two most annoying things in your life.


How true - you should have seen how frustrated the parents were because their kid(s) were hopped up on donuts and soda and they're trying to keep the kids quiet and from running around.

I'm sure glad the company could buy donuts, sodas, and pizzas for the kids and parents while entertaining them with clowns and magicians for half the day and I get a measely increase in pay and have to work the full day.


----------



## scareme

I haven't been able to sleep well lately, so I took something last night. Just woke up to see all the damage from the storms. My heart goes out to everyone out there. As much as we think we are in charge, nature still runs things. The pictures of the damage are incredible. BioHazzard, what state are you in?


----------



## morbidmike

today is KICK you mate day AWESOME !!!!!! I cant wait till she gets home so I can plant one dead in her A#@ and tell her Roxy Blue told me to do it!!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Gaa... Ok neighbor rant. This one is for you here Debbie5. So since moving in I have been trying to be neighborly. I have helped my elderly neighbors put a gutter back up, snow blow their drive, move things, fix their garage door, and mow part of their yard. 

Well we got 60 mile gusts of wind last night. A tree which happens to be 1 foot on my property fell or more leaned over against their garage. I saw a tree branch down this evening blocking their garage door so I drug it down the hill and cleaned up all the small branches as well. Coming back up the hill I noticed the tree. They are vacation across country so I asked 2 other neighbors if they had contact info and then made phone calls for a half hour trying every number they had for their kids they were going to see.

I get a hold of them and let them know what is going on and got their email address so I could send them pictures of the damage. I then get a phone call back pissed off that I had not called my insurance yet and it was my fault and my tree and my problem. What the H E double hockey sticks is that about. I was accused of not calling when it happened. I just fricken found out and have been working to fix he situation. From everything I have read, if the tree is mine and it goes down due to an act of God, and hits their building, their insurance covers it. I could care less if my insurance covers it but it pisses me off that I get accused of trying to cover it up. 

Then to top it all off, the lady tells me they informed the previous owners daughter and son and law that the tree was an issue. The daughter said they would remove it if the home didn't sell. Well it sold. I bought it one year ago and was never told to remove the tree or that an agreement had been reached with the previous owners. Now the previous owners have both passed away. The daughter is still alive but has no ties to the home. Never once was I informed of this conversation or agreement. I have been here a year and they never said anything. Once again, What the H E Double Hockey sticks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> today is KICK you mate day AWESOME !!!!!! I cant wait till she gets home so I can plant one dead in her A#@ and tell her Roxy Blue told me to do it!!!!!!


Liar, liar, pants afire!:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

awww she didnt believe me RATS better luck tomorrow ........April 29th is give youyr mate a broken nose day and break your bosses neck day and shoot a weapon into a crowd day


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morbid mike said:


> awww she didnt believe me RATS better luck tomorrow ........April 29th is give youyr mate a broken nose day and break your bosses neck day and shoot a weapon into a crowd day


Mike, have you ever considered taking anger management classes or getting a psychologist to help you 'cage the rage'?


----------



## Zurgh

Mr. Morbid, April 29th is also...

C-4 appreciation day

Chainsaw dueling week (day 6)

Forgive homicidal maniacs day

Pet a wild Polecat day (By permit only)

Give people who's name begins with M all your money day

Hug a strange clown day (Officially starts at 12 noon)

Hammers to someone else's head day

Poke weasels with a stick day (Or was that Eels?)

Tomorrow is gonna be a fun one!!!:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

woohoo! my 3000th post! now, on that note, i shall go to bed.


----------



## debbie5

Spider- the way it is here..unless they told **you** (not previous owners! THAT is just nuts) IN WRITING that your tree is a hazard, they are up Poop Creek if your tree falls on their garage. My neighbors tree fell on mine...he promised to fix it & never did..only squashed the edge so we never even filed. Act Of God = THEIR insurance pays. Chalk it up to that they arent' home and can't be decent fact to face. Or they are drunks.Or both.

You should have your agent call them and explain how things work. Duh on them.


----------



## GothicCandle

Today I had to walk, in a full on hailstorm, for about 2miles.... :madvil:


----------



## Haunted Spider

debbie5 said:


> Spider- they way it is here..unless they told **you** (not previous owners! THAT is just nuts) IN WRITING that your tree is a hazard, they are up Poop Creek if your tree falls on their garage. My neighbors tree fell on mine...he promised to fix it & never did..only squashed the edge so we never even filed. Act Of God = THEIR insurance pays. Chalk it up to that they arent' home and can't be decent fact to face. Or they are drunks.Or both.
> 
> You should have your agent call them and explain how things work. Duh on them.


I went back through the conversation in my head last night and I remember the lady telling me the tree may be on their property but it was planted by my homes previous owners. I think that is even funnier. So if the people who lived in my house before planted their nice big maple in front of their home, I guess I have the right to cut it down to make sure it won't damage their home 

Anyway, I looked at the survey we had done when we bought the home. If the survey which was signed by the state was right, I have .6 feet or about 7.5 inches on the side of my home to the property line. The tree would then be less than 1/3rd in my property and 2/3rds in theirs. Looks to me like the pissed off ungrateful neighbors will be paying the bill on this one. Still, got to see what my insurance adjuster says when he calls back today.

I might just have to leave their gravestone out of my yard this year.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What a bunch of crap SC, sounds like you've been a great neighbor. I don't think I would be doing those little extra things you have been doing for the last year.
Jerks.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*yawn* good morning everyone!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Spider - Wow, sorry you have to go through this. A tree falling by "Act of God" seems to be the toughest thing to explain to clients. I hate that you had to get an adjuster involved on your behalf, but sometimes its best to let the insurance carriers work it out. 
Don't feel bad I've been fielding calls from people in your same situation all morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 29 is actually D):

Greenery Day - In Japan, Greenery Day celebrates the birthday of Emperor Hirohito.

National Shrimp Scampi Day - I love shrimp, but not so much when prepared this way


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Scareme, I'm approximately 45 minutes outside Birmingham Alabama. Sorry to hear about everyone's damages, and glad to hear everyone is ok after these horrible storms.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some days, after driving around in this area, I think if drivers had to take an IQ test before getting behind the wheel, we might not have so many drivers on the road


----------



## Jaybo

RoxyBlue said:


> Some days, after driving around in this area, I think if drivers had to take an IQ test before getting behind the wheel, we might not have so many drivers on the road


I used to live in St. Marys county and would routinely drive up to your area. The traffic is enough to give you a coronary. 

That was one of the reasons I moved back to North Texas. Little did I know Texas was going through a population boom at the time, so it's just as bad here.

I keep moving away from people, and they keep following me...is that paranoid?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jaybo said:


> I keep moving away from people, and they keep following me...is that paranoid?


Nah, Jaybo, they probably heard a rumor that you know all the really good places to live


----------



## Death's Door

GothicCandle said:


> Today I had to walk, in a full on hailstorm, for about 2miles.... :madvil:


Good Coogamoogaa GC! What possessed you to do that. Are you trying out for the Marines or what?


----------



## GothicCandle

Da Weiner said:


> Good Coogamoogaa GC! What possessed you to do that. Are you trying out for the Marines or what?


1: what possessed me to walk 2 miles or 
2: what possessed me to walk in a hailstorm? 
answers
1: why not? you should talk to my cousin who likes to ride his bicyle from Temecula, Californa to Los Angeles, California
2: it's Oregon. and I don't own a car...


----------



## morbidmike

I'm a little tea pot short and stout


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> I'm a little tea pot short and stout


----------



## GothicCandle

morbid mike said:


> I'm a little tea pot short and stout


Tea pots and tea cups are very dangerous...


----------



## morbidmike

today was another day in the life of me and tomorrow shall be the same


----------



## debbie5

Went to a 80's dance at elementary school tonight. I swear: my 7 year old probably burned up 1200 calories. She was a ball of fire on the dance floor!! She looked like a perfect 80's floozie. Someone at the dance asked me how I knew how to dress her like that? I said: **I** used to dress like that! LOL. Old punkers don't die, we just get fat & get conservative haircuts.


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## Zurgh

So the other day I'm in 'mansion land' (a large gated community filled with McMansions & high-end luxury homes)... While there, I watched a landscaper in full toxic protection gear spray a large grass road median with weed killer. That stuff stinks & my sense of smell is very poor. Not 3 minutes later, 2 10 year old girls come strolling by & sit on the freshly sprayed lawn. The Landscaper is even in sight of the girls & yet they seemed to be completely unaware that they could be in any danger. My first thought was "WTF?" and "How stupid can you be?" 

I thought about it a little; they live in a sheltered, protected, & safe little community. There world is probably closer to a magical pony & fairyland than the horrors of every day real life. There is a good chance they have never been 'without'... well, anything. It could be conceivable that they were never told that what they were doing could be detrimental to there health, or could cause there kids to have arms growing out of there foreheads.

So, I pulled up to them and said very politely in my Preschool teacher voice "Hi, I just saw THAT landscaper spray POISON on the grass here. It might not be a good Idea to sit here right now, OK?"

It seemed to take a moment for my words to seep into there brains, a vague look of understanding and then, mild terror crept across there faces. They replied with a shaky "OK", got up & went away.

Perhaps I'm getting both softer and more cynical... like a rotting lemon... Thought I'd share.:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

"mild terror crept across thier faces"

Any time you can bring terror to over privileged childeren its a good day.
Who knows maybe they learned something.


----------



## Bone Dancer

morbid mike said:


> I'm a little tea pot short and stout


Thanks Mike, I will have that running through my head all day.


----------



## debbie5

Update: Crazy Girl Scout leader has been calling me, and I have been not answering her calls (same as I would not open my gate to a biting dog, either...). She left a long message of slightly sincere apology. I will maintain a very cool working relationship, but I'm done with her. I cannot stand people who go through life bullying and being mean, and then apologize and expect everything to be smoothed over. Every day, she slips out something cruel, gossipy or vaguely insulting to me or someone else. And she constantly tells everyone she's crazy, so that's her excuse/"out". So....she can feast on the consequences of me not helping her anymore. If I wanted Woman Drama in my life, I'd be back at work...a.k.a.: I'm too old for this sh*t.


----------



## stagehand1975

On a bus full of rowdy coworkers on the way to NYC for a Yankees game.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

my fingers are itching to get started! just one more day!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 30 is:

Hairstyle Appreciation Day

National Honesty Day - could cause a fight when combined with the Hairstyle Appreciation Day.

_"How do you like my new hairdo?"

"Looks like someone styled it with an eggbeater"_


----------



## Spooklights

Spiderclimber said:


> ...I might just have to leave their gravestone out of my yard this year.


You could always do a new gravestone for the tree.


----------



## Zurgh

Spooklights said:


> You could always do a new gravestone for the tree.


That is subtly and deliciously evil... I like it.

I have successfully done not a damn thing I didn't want to do today. It feels really good once in a while just say 'F-it, I'll do it tomorrow.' and have the time and manpower to do it. I also feel no guilt about putting off the all important 'to do' list for a day.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> April 30 is:
> 
> Hairstyle Appreciation Day
> 
> National Honesty Day - could cause a fight when combined with the Hairstyle Appreciation Day.
> 
> _"How do you like my new hairdo?"
> 
> "Looks like someone styled it with an eggbeater"_


"I describe my look as a blend of mother goose, cinderella, and the local hooker!"
"It takes a lot of money to make a person look this cheap!"


----------



## niblique71

Looking at the pic of Dolly...... Hair??? what hair?


----------



## morbidmike

motorboat anyone????


----------



## debbie5

you'd DROWN, mikey...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sitting here with Spooky1 taking a break from working on props and watching the 1922 movie version of "Nosferatu". The makeup actors used for those silent movies is scarier than the vampire


----------



## Zurgh

Weren't those old makeups super toxic and carcinogenic, RoxyB? The kind of bad that requires special disposal methods today?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Only if you think lead, sulfur, and mercury are bad for you:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

row row row your boat gently down the stream......thank you folks I'd like to dedicate this song to Roxy and Spooky1 boom chicka wow wow


----------



## Zurgh

See, kids...



The screaming madness in Zurghs fevered brain-pan said:


> Holy pink sallymanders, Catman! I'm starting to sound somewhat coherent? Ta' blargle wit' dat flounderin missn-speak, belay dem lollygaggin skullduggery? Tis' beein a' tyme fer flouncin' anna me-and-e-rin, Me'tinks. Ablasted skum wrastlin toads of the deepn' briny, Eye'll be shewin hya howa dooins be! Kree-kree I tells ya, kree-kree!!!
> 
> There, THATS better, so says the Thing from under the fridge. Some people watch TV to stay 'sane'... the voices in my head tell me not to, right boys? I always do as King Nematode commands. Hard to port, ye Shrimp-limpin Gump-bumpers tis' a' the seas! Cthulhu Fhtagn, but not in this parade, buster. Clear thee scuppers least yer life be forfeit unto thar buildin' muck n' mire.
> 
> Just remember to save that pocket lint, it WILL come in handy tomorrow... or so HE says... and I'd never question the words of a quasi-dimensional, reverse rotational, N-Q axial sales thallophyte, would you?


...sometimes even I need a decoder ring to figure out what it is I'm trying to say. And now, time for more mercury pills the witchdoctor gave me.:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Happy May.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Spooklights said:


> You could always do a new gravestone for the tree.


That is an excellent idea. I may have to go that route. My insurance adjuster came out and said it is their problem case closed. I called the neighbors and informed them of that. Did my due diligence and went above and beyond. They were not happy they have to cover it even though looking at property line, the tree is mostly on theirs. I guess because the previous owners planted the tree 25 years before I was born, it is my problem. I love peoples logic some times.

Well, now we just wait and see if they claim the tree and if they try to sue me for the deductible. Ah, the joy of neighbors.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

the same to you debbie.

yesterday i attended a battle of the bands with my brother. it was for a good cause (a homeless ministry) it was a good day and a good night (we didn't leave till midnight) lots of fun and our pastor's band played a set as well, though we didnt arrive in time to see it.

what really pissed me off is that the people in charge didn't plan their time managment thing to well, by the time our favorite metal band came on, they only got to play a song and a half, before they were made to shut down. 

pissed everyone off too, even me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> row row row your boat gently down the stream......thank you folks I'd like to dedicate this song to Roxy and Spooky1 boom chicka wow wow


LMAO, took a second to realize what you were talking about, you bad boy!


----------



## debbie5

Mudpie season 2011 has commenced today. 

I may just have to hose her down to get her into the house without incident....


----------



## debbie5

Head-to-toes scrubbing completed & yawning child tucked into bed. 
I forgot how much dirt can get under a child's toenails.


----------



## scareme

Some years a marine told me "It's God's job to judge Bin Laden, it's the Mairnes job to arrange the meeting." Job well done.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Bin Laden is dead. Top that Trump!


----------



## scareme

No Americans were hurt. I love when things come off like they do in the movies.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i was thinking the same thing scareme! That's a job well done!


----------



## Zurgh

Yard done. Roast in crock pot. Work prep done. Tired & beat, shower time, then to bed. At least I hope that's how it's gonna' go.


----------



## Rahnefan

scareme said:


> Some years a marine told me "It's God's job to judge Bin Laden, it's the Mairnes job to arrange the meeting." Job well done.


I like that a lot!

But I like even better that it was SEALs who took him down - GO NAVY!!!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Sad they kept with the Muslim tradition of burying him within 24 hours. They should have held his body so everyone could see for the amount of time it took to pull the last body out of the rubble of the trade towers. Those poor people didn't get the 24 hour rule and neither should he. 

Oh well, glad he is gone. 

On to better news. I think my neighbors are starting to get the point that I didn't take my leaf blower and blow the tree down that fell into their garage. Hopefully they actually talk to their insurance agent today and take care of the issue. Ah, the joy of neighbors.


----------



## Death's Door

Spiderclimber said:


> Sad they kept with the Muslim tradition of burying him within 24 hours. They should have held his body so everyone could see for the amount of time it took to pull the last body out of the rubble of the trade towers. Those poor people didn't get the 24 hour rule and neither should he.
> 
> Oh well, glad he is gone.


I agree with you. With news this big, I have to see evidence of his death. The American people waiting for sooo long to see this day come. When I got up this morning, the hubby was already up and told me the news and he was even sounding like he couldn't believe it because it was already a done deal. Did they do a DNA test like they did with Sadam. How do they know if they got the right guy. Anyway he was a monster - not a person who needed a proper burial.

Sorry for sounding skeptical about this - my brain is still taking all this in.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

obama confirmed it. they did a dna test and then checked the results and re-checked it. the monster is dead and we still have his body in american custody. now we should drag it through the streets so everyone can see it.


----------



## Haunted Spider

they did a burial at sea with him to keep with the 24 hour burial honor for muslims. They no longer have his body, according to the Govt anyway. 

At the same point, I am not one for seeing anyone drug through the streets although he may have deserved it. I think we are a class above and don't need to desicrate a body to prove a point. 

Still glad he is dead.


----------



## Spooky1

I agree with Spiderclimber. I'm glad Osama is dead, and I'm proud of our military, but showing respect to a dead enemy is proper, even if many feel he didn't deserve it. We pride ourselves in being better than Bin Laden and his cronies. As Americans we should be above vengeance, it was justice that was served here. The fight isn't done yet, but the Seals took down the figure head. Go Navy!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

your right spooky. 

i don't have a lot of class especially with enemies, but as it was pointed out to me by a vetran, the last thing we need is for the douche bag to become a martyr. still can't help but feel satisfaction that the moster is dead and gone.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Beware of the 



.


----------



## GothicCandle

a lit match + nail polish remover = my mom saying "That doesn't sound very safe."


----------



## RoxyBlue

From an MSDS for acetone (main ingredient of nail polish remover):

DANGER! EXTREMELY FLAMMABLE LIQUID AND VAPOR. VAPOR MAY CAUSE FLASH FIRE. HARMFUL IF SWALLOWED OR INHALED. CAUSES IRRITATION TO SKIN, EYES AND RESPIRATORY TRACT. AFFECTS CENTRAL NERVOUS SYSTEM.


Mom knows best


----------



## Haunted Spider

Hello all. So I have to get up for work at 6 am. I am thinking about getting up at 3am to download the newest map for the Call Of Duty Zombie game. Then I can play it for an hour before going to work so I won't be thinking about it all day and trying to avoid youtube. Gosh, I feel weird for setting my alarm to play a game. Guess I am not quite grown up yet


----------



## GothicCandle

How To Cut A Glass Bottle Using A String [email protected]@[email protected]@http://embed.break.com/[email protected]@[email protected]@400824


----------



## Bone Dancer

So your saying if I want to make a service for 12 I have to drink the 12 beers first and then still be able to do the string on fire trick.

Years ago making stuff out of bottles was popular for a short while. There were even bottle cutters that you rolled the bottle on then tapped from the inside. This fad lasted about 6 months or so.


----------



## GothicCandle

Bone Dancer said:


> So your saying if I want to make a service for 12 I have to drink the 12 beers first and then still be able to do the string on fire trick.


Well that's a warning label no one has ever thought to write.



> Years ago making stuff out of bottles was popular for a short while. There were even bottle cutters that you rolled the bottle on then tapped from the inside. This fad lasted about 6 months or so


ive only ever seen lamps and trees.


----------



## GothicCandle

"Nomm nom nommm"


----------



## debbie5

In the sample text pic, even the sample text is spelled incorrectly! "you're"


----------



## debbie5

WHY DOES EVERYTHING SAY HACKED BY CONTRA RECODERS UNDER All OF OUR NAMES!!??


----------



## stagehand1975

I couldn't even get on this site an hour ago. The same message was as a v bulitton.


----------



## Death's Door

Alright - whose hacking Hauntforum? Knock it off.


----------



## RoxyBlue

ZombieF has been notified - don't know what's going on yet.


----------



## debbie5

does that mean we just picked up cooties by coming in here!?


----------



## Spooky1

Can we request the military send a seal team after Contra-RECoders.:ninja::finger:

I was able to change my user title


----------



## debbie5

Hmmm..cant reset mine to anything other than the site defined one?? WTH?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You should be able to change it in your User CP. Under "Your Control Panel", click "Edit Your Details". You'll see a spot to the right which shows your custom user title. Type in what you want, then scroll down and save changes.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Thanks Roxy!


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> You should be able to change it in your User CP. Under "Your Control Panel", click "Edit Your Details". You'll see a spot to the right which shows your custom user title. Type in what you want, then scroll down and save changes.


debbie cannot change her user title. Her profile was changed to not allow it to be changed (by the hacker, not me).

Also looks like the all caps rule has been hacked since debbie was able to scream this:


debbie5 said:


> WHY DOES EVERYTHING SAY HACKED BY CONTRA RECODERS UNDER All OF OUR NAMES!!??


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wonder if the hacker is Debbie's crazy neighbor?


----------



## Death's Door

I think it's Al Quaida(sp) getting back at us for making their ex-leader sharkbait.


----------



## Guest

hello


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Mike


----------



## Guest

Mike is dead


----------



## debbie5

RoxyBlue said:


> I wonder if the hacker is Debbie's crazy neighbor?


Hahhahha!! He can barely walk some days! His wife got so drunk on her last birthday, she ended up almost dying in the e.r.

Don't pick at my scabs..LOL.

WHAT'S WRONG WITH ALL CAPS?


----------



## debbie5

deathdealer7106 said:


> Mike is dead


I think you mean "Paul is dead".


----------



## Devils Chariot

Packing for National Haunters Convention. Saturday I am sneakin in a bottle of Jack so if the days is kinda slow for you, hit me up.


----------



## GothicCandle

i bought some 35mm film today. it's bright and sunny each day lately and though my eyes prefer dimmer light my lacking-a-flash camera likes sunshine


----------



## Bone Dancer

GothicCandle said:


> i bought some 35mm film today. it's bright and sunny each day lately and though my eyes prefer dimmer light my lacking-a-flash camera likes sunshine


If your camera lacks a flash that means you need to use flash powder. Careful of the sparks if you use it indoors.


----------



## GothicCandle

Bone Dancer said:


> If your camera lacks a flash that means you need to use flash powder. Careful of the sparks if you use it indoors.


lol. somehow I don't think that's gonna work with this


----------



## Spooky1

Devils Chariot said:


> Packing for National Haunters Convention. Saturday I am sneakin in a bottle of Jack so if the days is kinda slow for you, hit me up.


DC, I have a flask for such occasions. Anyway I haven't had any Jack in decades. I prefer my bourbon with a little more bite to it "Wild Turkey - Rare Breed" (104.8 proof ).


----------



## Spooky1

35mm film? Do they still make that or do you need to look for it in antique shops? :googly: I finally got rid of my old 35mm camera. I hadn't used it in this century.


----------



## Evil Queen

Dang it I can't remember what my user title was.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Evil Queen said:


> Dang it I can't remember what my user title was.


Evil to the Core?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Boll W-Evil?:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

She-vil?


----------



## debbie5

RoxyBlue said:


> Boll W-Evil?:googly:


bad..thats BAD..

See No Evil?

Evil Kah-KNEE-vil?


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Boll Weevil" was the first thing that popped into my head. It's a biologist thing


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think I found a garage that will work for us??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, Jeff, that's gorgeous!

Hell with putting cars in it, just turn it into a summer retreat


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's mostly for Halloween, we may do another garage just like this??
This will go in the side yard kind of into the woods.


----------



## scareme

I love it! When can you have it delivered?


----------



## stagehand1975

Its still not big enough


----------



## Dark Angel 27

great, i'm gone for one day and the site gets hacked. just freaking wonderful!

on another note, one of my friends had a birthday yesterday, so we took her out to eat at a place called Chacho's. The food was okay but they had two different styles of music playing and it was getting kind of confusing.

afterwards, we went to see Hannah

that in itself was creepy. the killing part i was okay with but they snuck a scene in there that just boardered on child porn. don't know how in the hell they got away with it. I was seriously creeped out.


----------



## GothicCandle

Spooky1 said:


> 35mm film? Do they still make that or do you need to look for it in antique shops? :googly: I finally got rid of my old 35mm camera. I hadn't used it in this century.


nope,  walmart. I got a 4 pack of 200 speed color film, they also had 400 speed color film. Though black and white I think would have to be gotten at a camera shop.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you're going to do any ghost hunting, I believe real film is preferred over digital because it's harder to fake a negative and very easy to fake digital


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> If you're going to do any ghost hunting, I believe real film is preferred over digital because it's harder to fake a negative and very easy to fake digital


Thats true. See any ghosts? This is the yard of an old funeral home in my town. Picture taken with my 1962 Nikkorex 35/2 SLR camera using 100 speed black and white film. It was the first time I'd ever taken any photos with it. here are some others i took with the same camera http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v628/slytherinspy/black and white/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Bone Dancer

Yes, if you look carefully you can see a ghost in the upper window, lower right.
What do you mean you don't see it, look harder.


----------



## debbie5

(gasp!) I got a Head Bag by Allen for my birthday!

YOU DO LIKE ME!! YOU DO LIKE MEEEEEeee...! My family finally understands the Halloween thing....


----------



## Zurgh

Happy Birthday debbie5?


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> (gasp!) I got a Head Bag by Allen for my birthday!
> 
> YOU DO LIKE ME!! YOU DO LIKE MEEEEEeee...! My family finally understands the Halloween thing....


I have one too debbie and I love it. You better not have had a birthday and not let us know. How will I be able to recite great poetry to you?


----------



## Goblin

So Bin Laden is standing before God waiting to hear his punishment.....just then God gets 
a tap on the shoulder. Behind him stands 343 firemen, 72 police officers, one k9 officer, 
nearly 3,000 American citizens & over 5,000 soldiers. One of them says, "Take a break God, 
we got this one."


----------



## debbie5

I had a birthday yesterday. I turned 38. Again. Please recite poetry!


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Birthday Deb!!!


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> I had a birthday yesterday. I turned 38. Again. Please recite poetry!


Happy birthday, youngster!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I made you a birthday thread instead of a cake in the Welcome Room, Deb


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> I had a birthday yesterday. I turned 38. Again. Please recite poetry!



Debbie5
is not 85
She's 38
Ain't that great!


----------



## Goblin

Happy Birthday Debbie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

May 5 is (among other things) Oyster Day. There is a restaurant in Aberdeen MD called The Bayou that has some of the best fried oysters I've ever eaten - very lightly breaded, fried golden brown, and not greasy. I wish I had some right now


----------



## scareme

goblin said:


> so bin laden is standing before god waiting to hear his punishment.....just then god gets
> a tap on the shoulder. Behind him stands 343 firemen, 72 police officers, one k9 officer,
> nearly 3,000 american citizens & over 5,000 soldiers. One of them says, "take a break god,
> we got this one."


I like that!


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> I had a birthday yesterday. I turned 38. Again. Please recite poetry!


Sweetheart, it's not that I don't believe you're 38. But that would have meant you were about 3 when you were at the discos doing the boogie woogie woogie till you just couldn't boogie no more. I'm impressed.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> May 5 is (among other things) Oyster Day. There is a restaurant in Aberdeen MD called The Bayou that has some of the best fried oysters I've ever eaten - very lightly breaded, fried golden brown, and not greasy. I wish I had some right now


I'll endanger myself by correcting my most wonderful Roxy. The Bayou restaurant is actually in Havre de Grace, MD (just down the road from Aberdeen).


----------



## Evil Queen

You really enjoy the couch don't you Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I'll endanger myself by correcting my most wonderful Roxy. The Bayou restaurant is actually in Havre de Grace, MD (just down the road from Aberdeen).




Okay, it's near your parents, who live in Aberdeen

LOL, Evil Queen!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's late and I have to go to work tomorrow. Why am I still up?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yet another wonderful day has passed. got started on my prop and even did some writing, though i've experianceing writers block and the chapter i'm working on is difficult and i feel like i'm giving birth to it, as it's very hard to get out and ready to post...that and it's take n a long time to come out. 

maybe all i need is a good nights sleep. night all!


----------



## GothicCandle

why is my ceiling fan making a noise which sounds like crunching potato chips?


----------



## debbie5

scareme said:


> Sweetheart, it's not that I don't believe you're 38. But that would have meant you were about 3 when you were at the discos doing the boogie woogie woogie till you just couldn't boogie no more. I'm impressed.


Actually I was 12. It helps that I was 5' 7" when I was in 6th grade. My parents let me go many times with my 18 year old brother. it was AWESOME! Thanks for the b-day wishes, all!


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Actually I was 12. It helps that I was 5' 7" when I was in 6th grade. My parents let me go many times with my 18 year old brother. it was AWESOME! Thanks for the b-day wishes, all!


People never guess I'm 23.  Today I was told I look around 19. I get told I look 17-19 but I've never been told older then that. And yet out of the about 20 times I've bought alcohol I've been carded maybe 6. I've even asked the people who sold it "How old do I look?" and they say "about 18."


----------



## Bone Dancer

GothicCandle said:


> why is my ceiling fan making a noise which sounds like crunching potato chips?


Try cleaning the blades. When they get dirty they get out of balance.


----------



## debbie5

It's the sound of mice bones crushing.


----------



## Spooky1

GothicCandle said:


> why is my ceiling fan making a noise which sounds like crunching potato chips?


It's gremlins!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, it's mice fighting with gremlins over the potato chips. Gremlins never want to share.


----------



## debbie5

LMAO. "Drunkie On The Border: Episode Four".

I came home today from shopping to see that while I was gone, 3 hot pink flags appeared down the edge of my driveway, along with one large wooden stake with some survey tape at the end. Looks like my neighbor did something, but we're not sure WHAT. I hope he doesn't think the land was properly surveyed, cuz the flags aren't even in a vaguely straight line! What a boob! We don't CARE where the damn line is! We don't go over it! OMgg....

Hubby says: "You gotta be kidding me. He wouldn't even pitch in $200 with us to get the trees on the border cut down. I seriously doubt he paid $900 to have the boundary surveyed!"

I love men. And now we know the trees are 100% Drunkie's so if they fall on our garage, HE can pay for them! Yay! (And buy me all new Halloween stuff that is stored in there.) Total boobage.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Its a shame you don't have one of the motion capture cameras that are used to take pictures of deer or what ever (big foot). I think it would be fun watching this guy come sneaking across the lawn with his flags. Second thought one of those motion senor garden sprinklers would also be fun.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Birthday Deb!!!! 

TGIF Everyone!


----------



## GothicCandle

I had a dream last night that I was in high school, and the teacher handed out big thick text books and announced that today we would read "Frankenstein" and to turn to the # page. I find a one page synopsis in rhyming form about Mary Shelley's novel. () :zombie:


----------



## Spooklights

At least you weren't having a surprise test or something.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I occasionally have dreams about being in high school and I can't find my locker. Or dreams about being in college and there was a class I was registered for, but I never went, and now I'm going to fail because I didn't drop the class before the end of the semester. Or I don't know where the class is because I can't find my schedule.

I hate when that happens:googly:


----------



## trishaanne

Hubby is finally on the mend after his little crash into the guard rail. The insurance company is offering us $3,000 LESS than their original settlement offer because of the mileage he has to do for work. I HATE insurance companies! Now we have to find a used car, reliable, with ALOT less money!

BUT, we found the PERFECT house for our B&B. Now if we can find someone that has $500,000 laying around they don't know what to do with that wants to donate it to us, we can move out of this crappy state and into the world's most awesome house!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Halloween Cat by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## debbie5

Move to NY... highest tax rate in the nation.


----------



## Evil Queen

Awwww Roxy that is just tooo precious.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

another full day, i'm exhausted and the only highlight was spending time with my brother at the mall. he's such a comedian! 

time for bed, sleep well everyone!

cute picture roxy!


----------



## Zurgh

GothicCandle said:


> People never guess I'm 23.  Today I was told I look around 19. I get told I look 17-19 but I've never been told older then that. And yet out of the about 20 times I've bought alcohol I've been carded maybe 6. I've even asked the people who sold it "How old do I look?" and they say "about 18."...


That can be a good thing. If I shave ALL my manly facial hair off... I look about 16 (I don't shave off the mustache unless the wife wants me to, which is never & hell, I only dress up or 'clean up' for her)... even normally freshly shaved (and in a perky mood), I get carded for anything possibly Illicit. I show them my I.D. and thank them for the complement! I have a "Baby Face"
Alternately, if I don't shave for a week or more, and am tired and in a dour disposition, people think I'm in my late 40's -50's!......... I'm guessing that attitude + personal hygiene (+ other factors) = apparent age...

Of course, I speak of the human form I take on occasion.:googly:

debbie5, Invisibility seems to cause your B-day NOT to show up on the calendar here... Mine does not, too.:ninja:

And Now for something completely different... A post about...


----------



## Rahnefan

I'm 42 and still get called "young man" by strangers, even with a full beard. The trick is to drink more water than coffee and more coffee than alcohol. And shun daylight.


----------



## GothicCandle

Rahnefan said:


> The trick is to drink more water than coffee and more coffee than alcohol. And shun daylight.


Shunning daylight has always been part of my natural behaver, and still is, but brrrr lately I have been FREEEZING!!!!!!! I'm almost wanting summer to be here.


----------



## debbie5

I wish I had a full beard. Hmm...at my age,that should be coming soon.


----------



## Dixie

Oh perish the thought Debbie!!!


----------



## Spooky1

No unstructured thoughts from anyone in 12 hours. Has sanity struck everyone? :googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

its because i've not been in here. but i have plently of unstructured thoughts but not many of them are g-rated. 

i'm brooding over my singleness and the stupidy of 90 percent of all men. but i'm sure i'll get over it.

taking mother dearest out to lunch tomorrow and thus i spent some good money on her corsage and present and card. 

the more female side of me is still thinking about Thor. Saw the movie toight and that man was a hunk of hottie. i'm still drooling everytime i think of him....drool....

thinking about going to bed now....


----------



## Zurgh

... Sorry, been gardening (myself) for 12 hours... +3 x 8 hour temp workers (wife & goons)...= 36 more man hours o' labor on the 3L's garden/farm... Not to mention 2+ hours running around on business... Diggy dig dig, cleany, sprucey, tidy... planty, plant, plant... MANual Labor... MORE Sun burnt now... still more to do... just now thinking other thoughts...hmmm i like cheese... puppies & kittens are cute... Rrrrr meat is yummy... BRAINMALFUNTION!!!! MUST COMPLEAT GARDEN... MUST... tomorrow...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

zurg, you're priceless...


----------



## debbie5

Tired.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a good day when you play violin in front of a crowd and don't mess up


----------



## PirateLady

Great day for a cookout... had a wonderful chef on the grill, IMU of course, had two dogs that were well behaved... ate too much and had family and friends over to chat... a restful wonderful day... a good way to end a weekend...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Should have been working in the yard, but it was a Frank day instead.


----------



## debbie5

Frank Oz?


----------



## Zurgh

Done with more than 3/4 the hard garden work... tired.


----------



## scareme

Great day today. Kids came over. Rick made supper. Crab legs, shrimp, scallops, steak and asparagus on the grill. Italian cream cake for dessert Sent dogie bags home with everybody. I'm a happy camper. Now I just need to find someone to roll me up to bed. Hope everybody had a good Mum's Day.


----------



## Bone Dancer

debbie5 said:


> Frank Oz?


Nope, Frank is my cat. A frank day is when all you do is sleep, get up and eat, then go back to sleep again. Just a cat day really.


----------



## Haunted Spider

_Edited by mod. Moved New Post issue to HauntForum Questions, Comments and Feedback forum for problem visibility. _

Otherwise, Happy Monday everyone. Hope Mothers day was a success all around.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

need to clear my head...time to go downtown and just enjoy the sights and sounds before the tourists arrive....


----------



## RoxyBlue

May 9 is:

Lost Sock Memorial Day - the washing machine eats them, I swear!

National Train Day - not that much of a fan of trains myself, but love how old train stations look


----------



## debbie5

I'm having a Frank Day.


----------



## Death's Door

I need a Frank day!!!!

Had a good weekend. Went to the annual Kentucky Derby party on Saturday and had a great time. Hung out at the homestead on Sunday, cleaned the bathroom, did the wash, worked in the garden, for dinner I cooked up homemade crabcakes, shrimp scampi and steamed corn on the cobb. Having leftovers tonight for dindin.


----------



## Spooklights

Da Weiner said:


> I need a Frank day!!!!
> 
> Had a good weekend. Went to the annual Kentucky Derby party on Saturday and had a great time. Hung out at the homestead on Sunday, cleaned the bathroom, did the wash, worked in the garden, for dinner I cooked up homemade crabcakes, shrimp scampi and steamed corn on the cobb. Having leftovers tonight for dindin.


I'm so sorry; you had to clean the BATHROOM on Mother's Day?  Sounds like you had a good weekend otherwise- I guess it made up for that.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> I'm having a Frank Day.


Frank-ly my dear .... :googly:


----------



## PirateLady

I know some people who have a frank day everyday....


----------



## Death's Door

Spooklights said:


> I'm so sorry; you had to clean the BATHROOM on Mother's Day?  Sounds like you had a good weekend otherwise- I guess it made up for that.


It had to be done - no biggie. I'm happy the bathroom doesn't smell like ass anymore


----------



## debbie5

Keep the donkey in the garage then?


----------



## scareme

I received a Dremel from hubby for Mom's day. I'm starting to think the family understands me. Son comes over and says we are going to make soap together. I say I just got a new dremel, let's carve tombstones. He just shakes his head, and we make strawberry soap together. I still have a ways to go to show the family every holiday can be about Halloween, but I was able to spend some fun time with him.


----------



## GothicCandle

what is it about teenagers/preteens that seem to make it a requirement for them to fight, argue, and attempt bodily harm on their siblings?


----------



## Zurgh

May 9th is also... 
Use your own socks to staunch bleeding of co-workers 1/2 severed finger day... he made a boo-boo that cost me 1 pair of socks & him 11 stitches, but he is OK now & I'm out a pair of socks. But I have 1 sock crusted with his blood... Voodoo time!

Try to cut off your own leg day. I tried, but failed. It's a good thing I'm part dead or there would have been more blood. Got a huge cool slice into my leg... no stitches, very little blood. Anyone wanna see? 

I want to be like my cat, too..............


----------



## GothicCandle

Tuesday- went shopping. Friday- 7 teenage cousins arrive. Sunday- Cousins leave. Monday- need to go shopping again.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

Endless supply of tissues everywhere- the car, each floor of the house..bottles & boxes of various kinds of antihistamines. Once in a while, the dog gets a hold of a special treat....a soggy tissue that missed the garbage can ! "Yuumm...it tastes just like the little mistress!" 
I don't need a doctor to tell me it's a BAD allergy season. My house is "Stop Sniffing And Go Blow Your Nose!" Central. I'm glad my allergies have gotten much better...but my girls' are really bad. Youngest looks like Rudolph the reindeer right now.


----------



## debbie5

A lil something to keep your soul happy:

Click on the squares!


----------



## Haunted Spider

So I clicked the squares and was like that was interesting. the light bounces. Then I thought what happens if I click them all. As I go back to the page I see it says make music. So I turn the sound on which then makes it much more interesting. Then I still click all the squares and it freaks out. But it was fun


----------



## debbie5

Actually, I have it set up so when you click on the squares, each square removes a part of your soul and SENDS IT TO ME! BWahahhaahaha! MY EVIL PLANS ARE COMPLETE!


----------



## RoxyBlue

May 10 is Clean Up Your Room Day. Maybe the dog was trying to clean up the snotty tissues for you, Deb


----------



## trishaanne

I hate insurance companies! When hubby was in his car accident a few weeks ago and totaled the car, we gave them all the info they needed, along with the keys and title. They just issued the check last night, which is $3,000 less than they initially estimated because hubby has to drive so many miles to work. THEN, they say we have to turn in the rental Monday night. SO, the check won't be here for a few more days, then it will have to clear, and we have to find a car with low mileage (if possible) for the lousy $6,300 they are giving us, AND we have to have it all done by Monday before the rental has to go back.


----------



## debbie5

You don't have to take the check. You can fight it. Find a similar car to yours, get a price quote. Go back to the insurance company. Of course, this delays everything...


----------



## Spooky1

Zurgh said:


> May 9th is also...
> Use your own socks to staunch bleeding of co-workers 1/2 severed finger day... he made a boo-boo that cost me 1 pair of socks & him 11 stitches, but he is OK now & I'm out a pair of socks. But I have 1 sock crusted with his blood... Voodoo time!
> 
> Try to cut off your own leg day. I tried, but failed. It's a good thing I'm part dead or there would have been more blood. Got a huge cool slice into my leg... no stitches, very little blood. Anyone wanna see? ..............


As the safety officer for my company, I thought you should have this Zurgh. 

OSHA-Safety-Scoreboard-S-5013 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i think goblins account has been hacked...anyone else getting that feeling?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^No Or am I missing something?


----------



## Spooklights

trishaanne said:


> I hate insurance companies! When hubby was in his car accident a few weeks ago and totaled the car, we gave them all the info they needed, along with the keys and title. They just issued the check last night, which is $3,000 less than they initially estimated because hubby has to drive so many miles to work. THEN, they say we have to turn in the rental Monday night. SO, the check won't be here for a few more days, then it will have to clear, and we have to find a car with low mileage (if possible) for the lousy $6,300 they are giving us, AND we have to have it all done by Monday before the rental has to go back.


Pressuring you much? Good grief, for the amount people pay for car insurance, you think they'd be a little more flexible.


----------



## debbie5

LOL re: Goblin's account possibly being hacked ..why?- cuz there is a cutesy graphic greeting? LOL.


----------



## Goblin

Naw. I was just in a good mood.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That bites...sounds like state farm ins.


trishaanne said:


> I hate insurance companies! When hubby was in his car accident a few weeks ago and totaled the car, we gave them all the info they needed, along with the keys and title. They just issued the check last night, which is $3,000 less than they initially estimated because hubby has to drive so many miles to work. THEN, they say we have to turn in the rental Monday night. SO, the check won't be here for a few more days, then it will have to clear, and we have to find a car with low mileage (if possible) for the lousy $6,300 they are giving us, AND we have to have it all done by Monday before the rental has to go back.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stink bugs are on the move again....


----------



## Spookineer

I had "the dream" last night. A little early this year.


----------



## GothicCandle

Spookineer said:


> I had "the dream" last night. A little early this year.


Your never too early to be late.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I hate mondays.

oh, wait a second.


----------



## GothicCandle

Devils Chariot said:


> I hate mondays.
> 
> oh, wait a second.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> LOL re: Goblin's account possibly being hacked ..why?- cuz there is a cutesy graphic greeting? LOL.


yes, that's what scared me. I've not known him long but even that was unnerving.


Goblin said:


> Naw. I was just in a good mood.


okay, if you're sure...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

does the drama never end?

yes, that's right...more drama. Eversince the big falling over six months ago, between my aunt and mother, i've been the scapegoat. dear auntie was spreading hatefull words about me (to other side of the family) that i was the one who threw her out of the house. I had nothing to do with it and yet i was blamed for it. Now all of them hicks hate me (i couldn't care less about them hillbillies.)

Then on mother's day i see her and try to mend the fences and i told her that i had no bad feelings towards her. She accepted my apoligy and then that same night i heard my sister telling my mother that I was the reason that she wasn't invited to my cousin's wedding.

If they wanna hate me, well then that's fine with me, but to use me against my sister is beyond hurtful. I never thought i could be hated so much.

I'm trying my very best to put it behind me, but it still eats at me. i mean, aren't the elder people supposed to be more mature about things like this?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Spooky1 said:


> As the safety officer for my company, I thought you should have this Zurgh.
> 
> OSHA-Safety-Scoreboard-S-5013 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


I didn't know you were a safety officer. I am the safety manager for my company. Small world huh.

Personally, this is one of my favorite pictures.


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## RoxyBlue

A sign that you are married to a scientist - you suddenly develop a subconjunctival hemorrhage (bleeding under the sclera of the eye) and one of his first comments is "I need to get a picture of that"


May 11 is:

Eat What You Want Day - always a popular holiday

National Receptionist Day

School Nurses Day - When I was a kid, we had a nurse who last name was (and I am not making this up) Butt

Twilight Zone Day - now I'm hearing the theme song as an ear worm


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I need to find about a dozen plastic or metal barrels. We're going to add a new section to the trail this year, and are thinking of attempting to make a fog curtain as the entrance.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> A sign that you are married to a scientist - you suddenly develop a subconjunctival hemorrhage (bleeding under the sclera of the eye) and one of his first comments is "I need to get a picture of that"


You should post that, then learn to sneeze more gently apparently.


----------



## RoxyBlue

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I need to find about a dozen plastic or metal barrels. We're going to add a new section to the trail this year, and are thinking of attempting to make a fog curtain as the entrance.


If you can get to New Jersey, maybe you can share in Devil's bounty:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=541451#post541451



GothicCandle said:


> You should post that, then learn to sneeze more gently apparently.


LOL, nooooo!!!!!!!! What's weird is, I don't think I did anything to trigger it like sneeze or cough hard. It just appeared all by itself


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, nooooo!!!!!!!! What's weird is, I don't think I did anything to trigger it like sneeze or cough hard. It just appeared all by itself


weird.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

feeling better today. *yawn* time to get my rear in gear


----------



## Spooklights

Dark Angel 27 said:


> ...I'm trying my very best to put it behind me, but it still eats at me. i mean, aren't the elder people supposed to be more mature about things like this?


When I was 8 years old and all the boys in my class teased the heck out of me, my Mom told me "Wait until you're grown up. Then everyone will act like an adult, and you'll be fine.". Sorry, Mom, but it's not true. Adults are even worse than the kids, probably because they know they won't get in trouble for the aggravation they cause. 
I'm sorry this is happening to you, Dark Angel. I hope everything turns out for the best, and you turn out to be the Hero of the whole sorry affair.


----------



## Death's Door

Dark Angel 27 said:


> i mean, aren't the elder people supposed to be more mature about things like this?


Yes- they are suppose be more mature about that. No - it doesn't happen.

Sometime people like to stir up crap because they have nothing else better to think about or do. Don't worry about them. This is what they like to do.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my lovely nieces and her husband came to town yesterday to do the tourist thing in DC for a couple days. We took them out to dinner last night and had a blast being goofy in public She just graduated from law school and is studying for the bar exam, so I told her we fully expect to get free legal advice from her in exchange for accommodating them on such short notice:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

I have had a headache all day. I even took some motrins before lunch, the headache went away and now it's back with a vengence. It got so bad before lunch that I was ready to tell the boss I was going home. When the motrins kicked in, I felt good until about a half hour ago. I hope the fresh air outside will help when I leave work.


----------



## Spooky1

Da Weiner said:


> I have had a headache all day. I even took some motrins before lunch, the headache went away and now it's back with a vengence. It got so bad before lunch that I was ready to tell the boss I was going home. When the motrins kicked in, I felt good until about a half hour ago. I hope the fresh air outside will help when I leave work.


----------



## Evil Queen

"It's not a Toomah!"
No but she's having it removed just the same.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> A sign that you are married to a scientist - you suddenly develop a subconjunctival hemorrhage (bleeding under the sclera of the eye) and one of his first comments is "I need to get a picture of that"


Pictures! We want pictures!

DA, sorry to hear about your family problems.


----------



## debbie5

It must be the SEASON for totally bat sh*t behavior.


----------



## Zurgh

For me, it is always Bat S-, Ape S-, and Whale S- crazy behavior season. And why did modify sh!t to s-? Why is that 'i' upside down? ☺

Some people remain as petty and vindictive at 6 as at age 60. Me, I'll never grow up, i'm a toyzRus kid... ish. I say pehz & tank-oo.

Worst case, flour can be used as an explosive under the right circumstances. Some day the earth will be vaporised by our sun. Or you can get a pill for THAT from your doctor.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thanks guys. 

i just slept for almost 18 hours. at this point i'll let my jerky aunt be that way. I have plenty of nice aunts that i don't need her anymore.

its a shame that my wonderful cousin lost his balls to his fiancee. he was such a nice guy before she got a hold of him...

so is it true that when a guy gets married that he loses his pair to his wife? if so then said cousin is screwed!


----------



## RoxyBlue

DA, I can vouch for Spooky1 not losing anything when he married me


----------



## debbie5

My husband's are not lost. I have them in a Mason jar. He has to ask to take them out on guy's poker night.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> My husband's are not lost. I have them in a Mason jar. He has to ask to take them out on guy's poker night.


if this forum allowed for a higher MPAA rating I would link a Wanda Sykes video....


----------



## debbie5

I love this..
CAUTION: BAD WORDS!! THAT PARENTS THINK ,BUT DO NOT ACTUALLY SAY TO THEIR KIDS>
Well, unless they are idiots.
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2047409301747.2124118.1139862054


----------



## RoxyBlue

^
"This content is currently unavailable.The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page."

Or another way of saying it is, "unless you are one of the 3,467 friends this person has but could not possibly remember the name of because he indiscriminately accepts all friend requests on Facebook, you cannot see this link":googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Question for the Day: Why would anyone with 121 hours of sick leave and 177 hours of vacation time accrued sit in the office all day playing solitaire on the computer when he could be outside enjoying the gorgeous weather we're having AND take the day as paid leave?


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Question for the Day: Why would anyone with 121 hours of sick leave and 177 hours of vacation time accrued sit in the office all day playing solitaire on the computer when he could be outside enjoying the gorgeous weather we're having AND take the day as paid leave?


Tell Spooky1 to get back to work or go home.


----------



## Spooky1

Not me, I have no sick leave at my company. They went to PTO (Personal Time Off), so sick leave and vacation are the same now. We got an extra 5 days of leave when they dropped the sick leave. So since I hardly ever use sick leave I gained vacation days.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, it's one of my co-workers. His wife runs a daycare out of their home, so she's probably told him not to use leave when he has nothing to do at work because he usually will just hang around the house and annoy her:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Yep, it's one of my co-workers. His wife runs a daycare out of their home,


He probably doesn't want to be at home with all the kids because he will become the wife's "helper".

Feeling better today. Instead of going to the gym yesterday, I decided to go home, take a few more motrins, and laid down for awhile. That helped alot.


----------



## Death's Door

Where the heck is Morbid Mike? After reading all the thoughts and other posts, there is no sign of him. Should we put his mug/avatar on a milkcarton?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Da Weiner said:


> He probably doesn't want to be at home with all the kids because he will become the wife's "helper".


Nope, other way around He's well known for calling her during the day from work and asking her to take care of errands or phone calls while she's with the daycare kids. Apparently it does not occur to him that she's at work as well.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

no, call and ask his wife where's she's chained him up this time. you may want to check the couch too!


----------



## Draik41895

bla bla bla, gave my rats a bath, bla bla, haunted houses at the boardwalk are neat, bla bla bla, finally bought a wig head. Oh yeah, brownies.


----------



## Zurgh

Carpooling with zombies day went well. They were fairly well behaved & weren't too bitey. I'm tired & in need of a shower and some medication for something, was it forgetfulness? I can't remember.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> bla bla bla, gave my rats a bath, bla bla, haunted houses at the boardwalk are neat, bla bla bla, finally bought a wig head. Oh yeah, brownies.


Draik, you just make me smile


----------



## Spooky1

scareme said:


> Pictures! We want pictures!


Here you go scareme, Roxy's subconjunctival hemorrhage.

DSC03663 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dark Angel 27

project nearly finished...must get chains! i'm tired....dog needs bath...honey bbq wings!:googly:


----------



## Draik41895

RoxyBlue said:


> Draik, you just make me smile


Hehe, good to know


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Spooky, that should have come with a warning. Ah, oh well, it is a haunt forum right? The real question is, why could that not have showed up the day before halloween?


----------



## debbie5

I cant believe they took down the content on that link! Its a HILARIOUS book called "Go The F*ck To Sleep"...too bad.


----------



## debbie5

I want to put mustard in your eye to go with that ketchup!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^LOL, at least it's not painful, just kinda scary looking


----------



## Dark Angel 27

fun fun fun, dear aunti is comming over....i hope she won't be here for long. i have a counciler appointment soon. good thing too, i'm gonnna need it! :madkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

May 13 is:

Blame Someone Else Day - first Friday the 13th of the year.

Friday the 13th - post your greetings in this thread: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26447

Frog Jumping Day - better than frog gigging day, at least as far as frogs are concerned

Leprechaun Day - now where's that pot of gold?


----------



## Draik41895

A blessing on your head
(Mazel Tov, Mazel Tov)
To see a daughter wed
(Mazel Tov, Mazel Tov)
And such a son-in-law
Like no-one ever saw
The tailor Motel Camzoil


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you in the cast of "Fiddler on the Roof", perchance?


----------



## Draik41895

haha, I wish. I just love the movie. I really want to see the play though.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the movie, too, as long as it's the version with Zero Mostel playing Tevye I've done that violin part in pit orchestras a couple three times as well - never get tired of it.


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 "Oh Bonnie, let me look into your lovely ey...eewww. never mind."

What caused that. Were you beating Roxy again?


----------



## Zurgh

Zombie carpool work crew.


----------



## RoxyBlue

OMG, that is hysterical, Zurgh!

I'm happy to see they're all properly seat-belted in.


----------



## GothicCandle

Forgive the bragging, BoneDancer, your right I do have more luck in finding prop supples then is normal. I went garage sale-ing today. I got-
20 clear glass bottles and jars of various sizes and styles,
A wooden fabric hoop,
A large double sided mirror(around 3ft and square)
A medium sized cauldron style pot that hangs on a chain(which currently holds a candle)
A big bag of fabric,
2 small burlap bags,
a big cardboard tube,
About 200 Poker chips(Which I'll paint to look like coins)
A battery powered fountain(which also lights up)
A 5in b/w TV with a/v connections and able to be battery powered or plugged into the wall,
and though these wont be used for Halloween i also got-
An entire set of matching bowls, plates, cups, and misc. dishes with a pretty native American design.
a Polaroid camera.


----------



## Zurgh

Seat-belts save more lives... from zombies... every year... it's a bit too difficult for them to figure out how to take them off properly. (They tend to slowly chew there way out.) Also note the high visibility safety vests they wear & the one with the open window sporting safety glasses to protect the delicate eyes. SAFETY FIRST PEOPLE!!!!!

Glad to provide some humor, RoxyB! Hope the eye is doing better. I wish my eyes would do that around the end of October, How 'bout you? Personally, I think it looks cool.

I was raised on fiddler on the roof... If I was a rich man...NA Na na nA Na NA Na nA NA Na NAH! Mix with Xanadu and a space/time rift with 2 parts trans-dimensional fold = something... with things & stuff...:googly:

Awesome score, GC, too cool! Make sure those chips are not real Vegas chips, they can be worth real money.

☺♥☺


----------



## scareme

Zurgh, do you drive around with those guys in your car? I bet you get some strange looks.


----------



## Zurgh

Yes I did. I got some classic reactions at the work yard, as well from some pedestrians on a walk.


----------



## Draik41895

RoxyBlue said:


> I love the movie, too, as long as it's the version with Zero Mostel playing Tevye I've done that violin part in pit orchestras a couple three times as well - never get tired of it.


This is such a good idea to me...I'll have to recommend it ... But who would I play? Perchik maybe...On the other hand...


----------



## Zurgh

No chat, peoples?


----------



## Zurgh

Yay, chat was fun! Why did I go visible... perhaps it is scarier to see the doom lumbering towards you, as opposed to sneaking up on you from the shadows?


----------



## Draik41895

Great Deku Tree: "Ganondorf is planning to conquer Hyrule."

Link: "I'll go warn the king!"

Great Deku Tree: "No. That would be far too productive."

<LATER THAT DAY>

Zelda: "My father thinks Ganondorf wants peace."

Link: "Have you tried warning him?"

Zelda: "Yes, but he won't listen."

Link: "Can I try warning him?"

Zelda: "Why the hell would that work?"

<ONE ADVENTURE LATER>

Zelda: "You know what, maybe you should just warn my father after all."

Link: "Yes... *twitch*... I'll do that."


----------



## RoxyBlue

Trip to the vet + every vaccine ever needed + heartworm medication + blood work = big check written


----------



## Spooky1

Off to see the parental units


----------



## trishaanne

Well, the insurance check came in finally and hubby decided to buy two older cars so we both have one so I'm not stuck here at home all the time. I tried to talk him out of it, but we just went and picked them up. He just went to Walmart to get a big bow for it and told me that it's for my birthday..lol. I was hoping for a nice, quiet birthday but apparently the entire family is coming over later and bringing food for a party. Yes, I appreciate their efforts, and the thoughtfulness, but damn...I see them ALL THE TIME!!!!!! I think a nice gift would be to leave me alone for the day...


----------



## Devils Chariot

torture testing and repairing props today. then off to se The Kills in concert.


----------



## debbie5

Draik41895 said:


> Great Deku Tree: "Ganondorf is planning to conquer Hyrule."
> 
> Link: "I'll go warn the king!"
> 
> Great Deku Tree: "No. That would be far too productive."
> 
> <LATER THAT DAY>
> 
> Zelda: "My father thinks Ganondorf wants peace."
> 
> Link: "Have you tried warning him?"
> 
> Zelda: "Yes, but he won't listen."
> 
> Link: "Can I try warning him?"
> 
> Zelda: "Why the hell would that work?"
> 
> <ONE ADVENTURE LATER>
> 
> Zelda: "You know what, maybe you should just warn my father after all."
> 
> Link: "Yes... *twitch*... I'll do that."


 Me loves me some Zelda.


----------



## IMU

RoxyBlue said:


> Trip to the vet + every vaccine ever needed + heartworm medication + blood work = big check written


Did that Thursday for a 93lb pooch!


----------



## debbie5

I swear... Lil 7 year old girls are the WORST hoarders/pack rats!!...if it's shiny, pink or plays music, its tucked underneath their bed so they can peek at it when no one is upstairs at bedtime..LOL.
Massive bedroom cleaning ...done.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*more neighbor drama*

so, the cops were called on us last night..

apparently some complaints were made against us about the Jimmy parked infront of _our_ house. two police cars came to tell us this. (i thought only one was needed to give a meassage. anyway, the came over and ordered us to move the Jimmy into our driveway.

this is effing stupid since almost every one on our street has parked their car in the stree...in front of their houses. wtf?: :madkin: :finger:


----------



## debbie5

Hmmm, D.A. Sounds like my instigating neighbors have cousins on your street....


----------



## Draik41895

massive amounts of random halloween motivation... I want a projector...


----------



## scareme

trishaanne said:


> Well, the insurance check came in finally and hubby decided to buy two older cars so we both have one so I'm not stuck here at home all the time. I tried to talk him out of it, but we just went and picked them up. He just went to Walmart to get a big bow for it and told me that it's for my birthday..lol. I was hoping for a nice, quiet birthday but apparently the entire family is coming over later and bringing food for a party. Yes, I appreciate their efforts, and the thoughtfulness, but damn...I see them ALL THE TIME!!!!!! I think a nice gift would be to leave me alone for the day...


I know what you mean. Wouldn't be a novel idea if someone would ask what you wanted to do, instead of deciding what they think you should do. And then I feel guilty for not appreciating their work. I think motherhood is all about guilt.

And Zurgh, I love that your visible now. I like knowing who is on the forum when you check in. I saw you guys in chat last night, but it was after 2 and I was just too tired to check in. Next time I'll drop in and say Hi before going to bed.


----------



## debbie5

I'm tired. Fell asleep at 5 pm last week...6pm the other day...now it's 8 :30 and I am dozing at the desk. GOOD NIGHT, NURSE!


----------



## Draik41895

I cant find my hands... hmmm


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> I cant find my hands... hmmm


Check your pockets


----------



## Spooky1

Got home just in time from going out to dinner with the parents. Now we're getting a thunder storm, and the dog is hiding under the bed.


----------



## Draik41895

I need more heat, and... daylight, I wanna work on stuff!


----------



## scareme

I'd love a thunderstorm right now. I'd love to be listening to the rain on the roof instead of the neighbors dog barking.

Mmmm Granny Smith apples and Fritos. I love the sour and salty combination.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Hmmm, D.A. Sounds like my instigating neighbors have cousins on your street....


yeah, i know. i'm pretty sure i know who it is, theres this crochety old man that keeps harrassing me. first it was a note scrawled on my screen door window telling me to cut my grass. then last year he reported me to the cops for not mowing this little strip of grass outside my privacy fence, then when my brother's girlfriend was staying with us, he came over and chewed my ass out becasue she parked her car in the street.

i'd bet my haunt that it was the same old fart. if i could prove it then i'd haul his ass into court on harassment charges!


----------



## GothicCandle

my eyes look like this


----------



## Zurgh

That looks cool GC!

DA, get a cheep security camera, an old VCR & a couple 8+ hr tapes & catch him in the act... or dig a punji pit... Some oldsters need a hobby other than being a pain in the neighborhoods assets.

I need more time in the day and more energy to get more done, for less money and less stress. That magic wand and lamp have been on back-order for years now...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Zurgh said:


> DA, get a cheep security camera, an old VCR & a couple 8+ hr tapes & catch him in the act... or dig a punji pit... Some oldsters need a hobby other than being a pain in the neighborhoods assets.


a punjii pit you say....interesting idea!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The anteater is lying on its side. How did that happen?


----------



## scareme

He got tired of standing.


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> The anteater is lying on its side. How did that happen?


So how is it you have an ant eater in the first place ?

I didn't know they where native to that part of the country.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

The anteater is lying on its side.

DSCF4472 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Were Scully and Marcus responsible?

DSCF4474 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Perhaps these guys had a hand in it. But no, they do, after all, believe in love. Except for that Blue Meanie guy...

DSCF4475 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Or could it have been an evil bunny?

DSCF4476 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

No one is talking...

DSCF4478 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dark Angel 27

its da bunny! got to be!


----------



## Haunted Spider

the Giant blue hand is pointing to the culprit. I am sure of it.


----------



## debbie5

Looks like the anteater is two-timing the timer...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie, that is sick and disturbing!


----------



## GothicCandle

Spiderclimber said:


> the Giant blue hand is pointing to the culprit. I am sure of it.


:laugheton:


----------



## pensivepumpkin

debbie- I am glad to know I was not the only one with that reaction.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

im starting to get the feeling that i'm an akwardness magnet...after i post, no one wants to reply...i've got to be the shiny angel around demons...


----------



## debbie5

Nah...nothing awkward or personal..it's springtime and we are all cleaning, planting and grillling. You know it's the quiet season here at H.F. ((hugs))


----------



## debbie5

P.S.- ovaries for sale..slightly used...will be put to curb on Thursday if no offers.


----------



## Spooky1

If it ever stops raining here maybe I can get some projects done that need to be done outside (Halloween and non-Halloween). We really need to either rebuild or replace our shed, it's been rotting away for the last couple years.


----------



## debbie5

it's still raining here , too Spooky....Mr. & Mrs. Robin are stuffed full of worms! Easy pickin's.


----------



## RoxyBlue

May 17 is a Pack Rat Day - a true haunters' holida

According to holidayinsights.com:

"It's really easy to let things pile up. After all, each item you acquire along the road of life may have value or serve some meaningful purpose. 'Ya just never know. Making the decision to discard something of even remotely questionable value, is difficult, if not impossible to do. We understand you perfectly. Why? Because most of us are pack rats."

"In keeping with the intent of Pack Rat Day, here are some Do's and Don't's: 

Don't clean your room, basement, garage or any other area today. 
Don't discard anything today...It may be valuable. 
Don't even empty the trash today. You might have accidentally thrown out something useful. 
Do keep an eye out for useful stuff being discarded by others. 
Do go to garage and rummage sales. They can be pack rat gold mines. 
Do look around your belongings and be thankful for what you have. 
Do spend time thinking of uses for your things. Justification for saving is satisfying."


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thanks deb.

i can't wait to be finished with the contest prop...then i can start work on my next one...*fidget*


----------



## debbie5

Anxious Girl Scout leader has now gone and gossiped to other adults in Girl Scouting about how evil I am. I refuse to defend myself when I did nothing wrong and she misconstrued my desire to help her. I give up. Even with the whole next door neighbor situation: hubby & I have bent over backwards to please them and we still get screwed and are gossip fodder.I refuse to explain myself via MORE gossip to protect my image. I am going back to isolating myself from people. Easier. This is too too hurtful and is making me nuts. I am not perfect and am quick to apologize if I do wrong. Even on H.F..I've done or said stupid things and fixed it & apologized. In these cases, I have no idea what to do..how can you damage control when there is nothing to apologize for? The mean people win.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Didn't you say the girl scout leader was mean and bullying? Sounds like more of the same.


----------



## debbie5

Yes...but it all stems from her anxiety/bipolar disorder...I try to be compassionate about that, seeing as I battle my own demons. I really want to barf..I feel like I cannot dig myself out of this hole she's now dug for me with others. Kill 'em with kindness? Meh...maybe I will just slink away. Tiring.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Can you move your daughter to another troop?


----------



## debbie5

She's okay in current troop (the girls are all really bonded as a troop)...the co-leader (who is cool) is watching & making sure my girl is not picked on. I'm thinking about starting my own troop next year to give girls an outdoors-y troop. Which of course, will cause more drama with the leader, I'm sure...as some girls opt out of her troop & join the new one.That's legitimate drama, & I have no issue with that- I feel strongly that city kids need to get into the woods. Plus, there are lots of other girls in school who want to join Girl Scouts. I just need to get emotionally past this gossip mongering she's doing behind my back. And I'm still trying to figure out why people TELL YOU "Oh, So-And-So is gossiping about you..". Why tell me!!?? Gossiping about gossiping!?? WTH?

Okay....it's Haunt Forum, not Therapy Forum. Here's my $20 shrink co-pay..LOL.


----------



## niblique71

RoxyBlue said:


> May 17 is a Pack Rat Day - a true haunters' holida
> 
> According to holidayinsights.com:
> 
> "It's really easy to let things pile up. After all, each item you acquire along the road of life may have value or serve some meaningful purpose. 'Ya just never know. Making the decision to discard something of even remotely questionable value, is difficult, if not impossible to do. We understand you perfectly. Why? Because most of us are pack rats."
> 
> "In keeping with the intent of Pack Rat Day, here are some Do's and Don't's:
> 
> Don't clean your room, basement, garage or any other area today.
> Don't discard anything today...It may be valuable.
> Don't even empty the trash today. You might have accidentally thrown out something useful.
> Do keep an eye out for useful stuff being discarded by others.
> Do go to garage and rummage sales. They can be pack rat gold mines.
> Do look around your belongings and be thankful for what you have.
> Do spend time thinking of uses for your things. Justification for saving is satisfying."


That's TOOO Fuuny and Ironic....

I woke up this morning to MORE rain, Since I can't work in the rain, I decided to clean my "Junk Corner" in my carport. Most people have a "Junk Drawer", Not me... it's a whole corner filled floor to ceiling. It has accumulated 2 years worth styrofoam and wood scraps, not to mention tons of curbies and any other interesting materials I thought I should save to make props with. Since I happen to have a dumpster at my house for another day, this was the perfect occasion to finish filling it before it goes to "away".

I wonder if I'll be cursing at myself for throwing away soggy drywall and rotten wood?? I've always been a packrat, but have spent the last 4 years slowly organizing my suroundings. Haunting can be a fine line between saving everything and still having "Safe" storage for the props you've already built. I need more room and at least a glimmer of sanity in this Insane world.


----------



## trishaanne

Well, Greg, you've seen MY garage...pack rat HEAVEN!! Between everyone living here, I don't think anything is ever thrown out! Please feel free to bring that dumpster down here...PLEASE!!! I SOOOO need to get rid of alot of this stuff so I can start getting the house ready to sell. Too bad it's not just the garage tho...you haven't seen the attic or the playroom/storage room, any closet, etc....lol. 

Ok, I admit it....here goes.....

Hi, my name is Pattie and I'm a Packrat!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Deb, in the long run. you'll be judged by your behavior and not something some nutty bitch says about you. I would guess that most folks who deal with her know she has problems and won't take what she says seriously. Continue to treat other folks decently and set aside the gossip. Mean people may plant the land mines but they almost almost always end up stepping on them themselves.

As for the ones who tell you "So and so is gossiping about you", sometimes they mean it out of good will (as in warning of a potential problem) and somethimes it's to get a rise out of the person they're telling. Years ago a lady I worked with came to me and said "I heard a rumor about you". I replied, "Really? I hope it was a good one, like how I have a stable of young men at my beck and call". She was a bit at a loss for words for a few moments after that.


----------



## debbie5

Hahhaha!! Thanks, Roxy. As usual, you are correct.
We DO talk about your stable of young men who are at your beck & call.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, you know, Spooky1 _is_ 8.5 years younger than I am


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Well, you know, Spooky1 _is_ 8.5 years younger than I am


----------



## PirateLady

Get them young and train them right .....huh RoxyBlue??? LOL


----------



## Spooky1

Should I be offended at being called a "stable" (insert Catherine the Great joke here)? Isn't it my turn to do the becking and calling? :googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Anxious Girl Scout leader has now gone and gossiped to other adults in Girl Scouting about how evil I am. I refuse to defend myself when I did nothing wrong and she misconstrued my desire to help her. I give up. Even with the whole next door neighbor situation: hubby & I have bent over backwards to please them and we still get screwed and are gossip fodder.I refuse to explain myself via MORE gossip to protect my image. I am going back to isolating myself from people. Easier. This is too too hurtful and is making me nuts. I am not perfect and am quick to apologize if I do wrong. Even on H.F..I've done or said stupid things and fixed it & apologized. In these cases, I have no idea what to do..how can you damage control when there is nothing to apologize for? The mean people win.


I can honestly say that i understand you and what you're feeling. The people on the sperm donor side of my family have made my name a curse word and i myself am a pariah and scapegoat. I know they all hate me and all i can say is 'the hell with them'

don't let those a-holes get to you. who gives a damn what they think any way? we know how awesome you are and we all love you on here!

the only other idea is to flip em off...and maybe create a headstone with her name on it....and there is that halloween costume about the evil girlscout...

(hugs back to you!)


----------



## trishaanne

Biting my tongue to refrain from making a REALLY POOR TASTE joke about Spooky1, stable, etc!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wonder if Myers Mini Barns sells stable kits?:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

trishaanne said:


> Biting my tongue to refrain from making a REALLY POOR TASTE joke about Spooky1, stable, etc!


Stud? He'd like to hear that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

More like.....










(stud muffin)


----------



## Hauntiholik

You keep your muffins in a stable?


----------



## Draik41895

Oh dear... rat tumors...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^one of your babies, Draik?


----------



## scareme

Spooky1, debbie5-I'll take your rain. We haven't had rain since Easter, which was the first rain since Jan. Last month our water bill was over $150 cause hubby sodded the lawn this year. He would have to pick a drought year to do it.

debbie and Dark Angel, big hugs for both of you. debbie, remember karma's a bitch. She'll get hers.

Roxy, I read some where that an elephant laying on its side brings peace and tranquility to the family in the household. So I constantly turn a brass elephant my daughter has on it's side when I go to visit her. Maybe the same is true of ant eaters, and someone is just wishing you peace.

Draik, sorry to hear about that.


----------



## GothicCandle

Draik41895 said:


> Oh dear... rat tumors...


hope he's okay. Is it very big? Tumors are so common in rats.


----------



## Draik41895

she, and both actually. theyre only just over a year old. I knew one had something going on and thats why we scheduled the appointment. turns out the both have them, and in almost the exact same place. but the surgery for just one rat is about $350, and even then it's risky. I'll keep them for a while, but I dont want them to suffer.


----------



## GothicCandle

my rat, Fran, got a mass of what i thought at first was a tumor but, it grew to a certain size and then it began shrinking, and it changed sizes like that for a while. She died of old age and whatever the mass was never bothered her at all.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just watched "How To Train Your Dragon" - very fun movie

Draik, some years ago I worked in an animal facility and saw many a tumor/growth on aging mice and rats. Although they were somewhat disfiguring, they didn't seem to bother the animals at all.


----------



## Spooky1

I was walking to lunch today and found a single crutch on the edge of the sidewalk. Who loses one crutch? I work near a hospital, but did someone suddenly get cured and they threw away their crutch? If so, where was the other one? I didn't see any sign of someone getting run over in the road, so i guess it wasn't from a slow pedestrian and a fast car. It's weirder than those single shoes you always find in the road. I almost picked it up, but figured maybe the owner would be back for it.


----------



## Zurgh

Miss a 1/2 day...



Dark Angel 27 said:


> ... i'm an akwardness magnet...after i post, no one wants to reply....


I try, but I have to work & sleep some time! I suspect we're all a bit awkward in some way here. 



debbie5 said:


> P.S.- ovaries for sale..slightly used...will be put to curb on Thursday if no offers.


Mine! First dibs on that curbie!!! 
debbie5, some people use there disabilities (real & imagined) as an excuse for there lame ass behaviour & personality... The good ones use there problems as motivation to do & achieve greater, despite there faults.



RoxyBlue said:


> May 17 is a Pack Rat Day - a true haunters' holida"


No bien! (No Good!) I chose to clean out my garage a bit this evening... oh well, at least I got some room to work on props now. And just who did knock over the anteater... I have my suspicions...:googly:


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Just watched "How To Train Your Dragon" - very fun movie


I saw that movie in 3D in the theater, Roxy, it was awesome!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

today i have made my first foray into the local hardware store....it was...beautiful! *gets choked up* i saw...solar water pumps! *sniff sniff* i love Harbor Freight Tools!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

oh, and i love Megamind!


----------



## AzKittie74

I have a hairless dumbo that also has a tumor  it is getting bigger and no vet in my area will touch it so she is pampered and loved and hoping for the best.. Good Luck! poor babies


----------



## Haunted Spider

RoxyBlue said:


> Just watched "How To Train Your Dragon" - very fun movie


I watched that movie in theaters in 3D and now I own it on Blu Ray. It was a good movie. I think I still like Up better though but it was a great movie.


----------



## debbie5

The soon-to-be-14 year old wanted to see new Pirates of the Caribbean on opening day with her friends..tickets bought?? Check...fold out seats in Mom Wagon up and ready to transport 8 people??...check. Heads up given to fav pizza place that we will be coming in after movie for 'za & permission received to bring in a cake??..check. Gift of origami instruction book & extra paper purchased? Check. Choc cake with homemade chocolate buttercream made? Uhhhh...no....not yet. Now all I have to do is find my huge purse to sneak in some popcorn & juice boxes & we will be all set. Hey- gotta save $$ where I can.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Have fun Debbie!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Its Wednesday by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I miss Calvin and Hobbes.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Me, too, roxy. 

On a side note, I wish I was independently wealthy.


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 18th is.... 
International Museum Day

Visit Your Relatives Day - Yes, _those_ people. Go see them.

National Cheese Souffle Day

Turn Beauty Inside Out Day - celebrate inner beauty instead of comparing yourself to unrealistic, photo-shopped images around you.

No Dirty Dishes Day - If you have a dishwasher, you have no excuse not to fill it and run it. Emptying it would be nice, too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I haven't had cheese souffle in years. A hospital I used to work in many years ago in Clevelnad OH used to serve it now and then for lunch. Amazingly for hospital cafeteria food, it was quite good



BioHazardCustoms said:


> On a side note, I wish I was independently wealthy.


I'm working on that myself - seems like a good goal in life to have as long as nobody finds out you're independently wealthy


----------



## MorbidMariah

I watched a documentary about the Elm Street movies last night. Brought me right back to my childhood. Ha! Some people reminisce about bedtime stories, I remininsce about Freddy murdering teenagers! HAHA! That explains so much!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hauntiholik said:


> May 18th is....
> 
> No Dirty Dishes Day - If you have a dishwasher, you have no excuse not to fill it and run it. Emptying it would be nice, too.


 I sure hope I have until midnight to get that done. I sure wish I had a dishwasher or a maid, either would be ok.


----------



## Spooky1

No Dirty Dishes Day - How about eating out or eating off paper plates so you have no dirty dishes.


----------



## Hauntiholik

That qualifies too Spooky1. Just don't leave any dirty eating or cooking implements in the sink from that midnight snack or ambien induced fridge raid.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> No Dirty Dishes Day - How about eating out or eating off paper plates so you have no dirty dishes.


How about going out to dinner? Still would have dirty dishes, but they wouldn't be ours:jol:


----------



## trishaanne

I watched a documentary about the Elm Street movies last night. Brought me right back to my childhood. Ha! Some people reminisce about bedtime stories, I remininsce about Freddy murdering teenagers! HAHA! That explains so much! 

LOL.....sounds like here. Last Halloween we did a tribute to horror movies as a haunt...all the headstones were deceased actors that did horror movies and the haunt was scenes from different movies. Anyway...my "greeter" to the backyard haunt was Pinhead from Hellraiser. Last night my 3 year old granddaughter and I are in Walmart, just killing time, looking through the $5.00 movie bin. There were about 3-4 other people there doing the same thing. One of the movies in there was Hellraiser2 and 3. She said to me, "Grandma, can we get this movie...PLEASE!! I LOVE Pinhead!!!" You can't even begin to image the looks I got from the other people there. I just smiled at them and said that she's not your typical 3 year old....LMAO.


----------



## Dark Angel 27




----------



## Death's Door

Yesterday I had a craving for chocolate. I looked around the pantry and homestead and couldn't find any but hubby's Easter basket had some. The only thing left was a couple of sugar-free pecan clusters (I wasn't interested) and two sugar-free solid milk chocolate bunnies that were untouched. I opened up one and bit off its ears and put it back in the wrapping/box. Last night hubby says to me "My chocolate bunny is missing his ears. You didn't even break them off - you bit them off. I see the teeth marks." My response to that accusation was "Sorry, but that bunny had it coming." Nuff said.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A double LOL to Dark Angel and Da Weiner for making me smile


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Bone Dancer

I really like the little chime at the beginning of each alert. It makes it feel more polite and less serious. I myself always liked the old Civil Defense sirens with that "end of the world" sound.

Ok everyone, time to duck and cover. (about all that did was make it easier for them to find the bodies)


----------



## Evil Queen

Bone Dancer said:


> Ok everyone, time to duck and cover. (about all that did was make it easier for them to find the bodies)


And for the boys to see the girls underwear.


----------



## GothicCandle

How is it that I can be so busy for so long and yet seem to have nothing to show of all my work?


----------



## RoxyBlue

My family lived in southern California about the time of the Cuban missile crisis, and I remember well the air raid siren drills and practicing going under our desks at school. I don't know that hiding under a desk really does much good in the event of nuclear attack, but we were prepared just in case

My best friend's father had a fallout shelter under his driveway. As kids, we thought it was a cool place. I don't think it had a real toilet, though:googly:


----------



## Devils Chariot

RoxyBlue said:


> I remember well the air raid siren drills and practicing going under our desks at school. I don't know that hiding under a desk really does much good in the event of nuclear attack, but we were prepared just in case


It's called Security Theater. It doesn't make you safer, just more scared and compliant.

Good thing we don't have any of that BS going on today.:googly:


----------



## GothicCandle

Devils Chariot said:


> It's called Security Theater. It doesn't make you safer, just more scared and compliant.
> 
> Good thing we don't have any of that BS going on today.:googly:


LOL no not at all....


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy says wine makes her sleepy.


----------



## Zurgh

Just completed the dark ritual to summon the spirit of the Goddess Avispa, the Queen of all queen wasps, to fill my garden with a great number & variety of her loyal minions. May the feast of pesty bugs commence!

Aren't chemical toilets the greatest! That is, if your into that kind of thing...

Yay! The nice Doctors here at the 'rest resort' doubled my melds and gave me a new 'hug myself' jacket to boot. Now I feel twice the nothing...wait... :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wine makes you sleepy AND lowers your blood pressure:jol:

Actually, DC, the air raid practices didn't make us scared. We were kids, we had no clue as to the reality of war or nuclear holocausts. To us, it was no different than a fire drill, except with a fire drill you got to go outside


----------



## GothicCandle

I think we should all have a party in a few days when approximatively 2 billion people disappear on may 21st.







RSVP NOW!


----------



## Dixie

Hahaha, I JUST read about that today. Damn, I almost missed it!


----------



## debbie5

Huh?? Whos disapperaing & why?


----------



## scareme

My daughter's birthday party is the 21st. I told her I wasn't going to buy a present in case we aren't here on the 21st, it would be a waste of money. She didn't think that was funny.
Overcast all day today, but no rain. In fact it got up to 100 in the southern part of the state. Mother Nature can be such a tease some time. Tornado warnings, but it's May so it's expected. Might get rain tomorrow, fingers crossed.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Huh?? Whos disapperaing & why?


There is a group saying the rapture will be on the 21st. Hubby has nothing to worry about, he's not going anywhere.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> There is a group saying the rapture will be on the 21st. Hubby has nothing to worry about, he's not going anywhere.


i second that. no one really believes it's going to happen, at least not yet. the dudes absolutely dilousional. seriously hoping no one's quitting their job because of this dufis.


----------



## GothicCandle

Dark Angel 27 said:


> i second that. no one really believes it's going to happen, at least not yet. the dudes absolutely dilousional. seriously hoping no one's quitting their job because of this dufis.


on facebook one of my cousins's boyfriend's friend said someone (he saw on tv or something) is charging about 100$ to care for people's pets when they leave, apparently he has a few hundred people paying him in advance.


----------



## debbie5

Aww.. I dont wanna go to heaven! All my friends will still 
be down HERE having fun!


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Aww.. I dont wanna go to heaven! All my friends will still
> be down HERE having fun!


well the guy also said that the entire world will end this year on october 21st, so I guess that means we all need to have Halloween to be a bit early this year.


----------



## scareme

Rapture story...I used to work at the Children's Hospital. The day after the Murrah bombing, some a**hole called in a bomb threat. (What kind of jerk calls in a bomb threat on sick kids?) Everybody was pretty nervous after what had just happened, so they decided to evacuate the hospital. It has run 24/7 for 70 some years, and now it was almost empty. Well, we forgot to call the engineer who had on office in the basement. He came up and the dept was empty. He walked down to ER and there were no people. The phones were ringing, but no people. He told me he thought it was the rapture, and he was left behind. When he told me that (and also yelled at me for not calling him before I ran out) I laughed so hard. Here he was, the deacon at his church, left behind, and the drug dealer in the film room was taken up. I guess he was living his life wrong, and need to booze it up more.


----------



## Zurgh

Didn't the world already end a while ago...


----------



## Dixie

Love that story, Scareme!


----------



## GothicCandle

scareme said:


> Rapture story...I used to work at the Children's Hospital. The day after the Murrah bombing, some a**hole called in a bomb threat. (What kind of jerk calls in a bomb threat on kids?) Everybody was pretty nervous after what had just happened, so they decided to evacuate the hospital. It has run 24/7 for 70 some years, and now it was almost empty. Well, we forgot to call the engineer who had on office in the basement. He came up and the dept was empty. He walked down to ER and there were no people. The phones were ringing, but no people. He told me he thought it was the rapture, and he was left behind. When he told me that (and also yelled at me for not calling him before I ran out) I laughed so hard. Here he was, the deacon at his church left behind, and the drug dealer in the film room was taken up. I guess he was living his life wrong, and need to booze it up more.


LMAO!!! The deacon was left behind, hmm i wonder if in those minutes he thought "I need a drink."

Once some dumb teens posted a bomb threat at my high school and the whole school was evacuated, we went across the street to a different school and chit chatted and played tic tac toe. The foreign exchange students couldn't understand the garbled English coming out of the the speakers when the teachers gave updates so they were even more in the dark then the rest of us. It didn't help when I told my Japanese friend that "If people want to hurt you they'll just do it, they don't give you warning." I wasn't that scared since that is what I think but I think it terrified her.


----------



## Dixie

Well, I don't believe a word of it - but I must have bought into the drama of it somewhat while reading the story, because I do admit to being PISSED when I read that these people believe the Rapture will take 5 months, and that by October 21 the world will be over. MAN, all this work....................... sheesh.

Nothing left but house pets.... eating my zombies....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

really no one believes it. my church has a facebook group. we're all invited on the 21st to a rapture bbq. believe me, that rapture will only take a moment. and then 7 years of tribulation for all who are left behind. these idiots have it all wrong!


----------



## GothicCandle

Dark Angel 27 said:


> really no one believes it. my church has a facebook group. we're all invited on the 21st to a rapture bbq. believe me, that rapture will only take a moment. and then 7 years of tribulation for all who are left behind. these idiots have it all wrong!


yeah, no Christian I know believes it ether. It states in the bible that no one will know when Jesus is suppose to return, but there are always people who predict it. My mom told me that when she was young a group of people near her would go hide in caves to wait out the Apocalypse.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

not only that, but the Bible also states that no one knows when the rapture will be. not even the angels know when it will be.


----------



## GothicCandle

Dark Angel 27 said:


> not only that, but the Bible also states that no one knows when the rapture will be. not even the angels know when it will be.


not to go into a debate but actually the bible never talks about the rapture, which is when those alive and dead will rise up into the air and go to heaven. the bible doesn't actually say that, nor does it ever use the word rapture.


----------



## Bone Dancer

So what happen to the end of the world on Dec 21, 2012. I just ordered some prop material and now your saying I wont get it.


----------



## GothicCandle

Bone Dancer said:


> So what happen to the end of the world on Dec 21, 2012. I just ordered some prop material and now your saying I wont get it.


Didn't someone here say just a few days ago we should have two Halloweens each year? I guess that might solve your problem. Just in case.


----------



## scareme

It's 5:15, where is everybody? Oh well, I'm going to bed.


----------



## trishaanne

If the end of the world is Saturday, I think I'll wait until Sunday to do laundry....why bother doing all that work if we won't be needing it...I hear it's going to be pretty hot where we'll be headed anyway! :devil:

These idiots remind me of the group that castrated themselves and waited for the aliens to come get them. :googly:


----------



## debbie5

I would think that when/if Jesus comes back, the first thing he will do is yell at us for making so many different "flavors" of Christianity & churches....

And then, hopefully, he will make a great feast. YUM. I hope there's pie....


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> I would think that when/if Jesus comes back, the first thing he will do is yell at us for making so many different "flavors" of Christianity & churches....
> 
> And then, hopefully, he will make a great feast. YUM. I hope there's pie....


agreed.

And I hope there's ice cream too!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Dark Angel 27 said:


> not only that, but the Bible also states that no one knows when the rapture will be. not even the angels know when it will be.


Funny story have to share. At a friends wedding, the best man, which happens to be my brother in law, gave his toast. He ended it with this. " The Bible says that no man knows when the coming of the Lord is, So I prophesize that God will come back tonight. As there is now a prophesy about tonight, you can rest assured and enjoy your wedding night."

Funniest toast I have ever heard. 

And on that note, here is the funniest comic I have seen for this whole May 21st thing.


----------



## GothicCandle

haha Spiderclimber.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, Haunti! That's pretty damn funny


Annoyance of the day - a co-worker with nothing better to do but have loud conversations on his cell phone at his desk and repeatedly click his mouse while playing computer games.


----------



## Death's Door

Can we reschedule this rapture thingy that is happening on May 21st? I have our Pokeno party that day and I'm making the baked beans. Can we push it to Monday? Also, if there is any disappearances on Saturday, it's because someone ate tooooo many baked beans that day and we are trying to avoid them at Pokeno.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

End of the world notwithstanding, I need to petition for approximately three extra months before Halloween so I can get things straightened out and my setup completely finished. Thanks to anyone who can help with this!


----------



## Spooklights

I'm not so sure about the end of the world; I thought we had a promise that there would be no more deluges, but we've had enough rain here in Maryland to refloat the Titanic. Everything here is mildewed; the house, the yard...I even saw a big spot of mildew in the living room just now......oh wait, that's my husband. Sorry. 

Between you and me, if it's the end of the world there's nothing we can do about it. But the prophecies are vague, and I'm one of those that believe the end will come 'like a thief in the night'. It wouldn't be such a bad thing, would it? I'd finally get to meet all of you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

According to Revelations. the number of those who will be sealed with the mark of God and therefore spared the trials and tribulations prior to the establishment of the new order on earth is 144,000. It also states they will be virgins, which by Old Testament interpretation are those who have not indulged in the idolatrous practices of adultery and fornication. I'd be surprised if anyone could find 144,000 of those people


----------



## Evil Queen

Newborns.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, you're right, EQ

Hmmmm, that means the new order will be an infant daycare:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy, you can't be raptured on the 21st just to avoid your birthday two days later. 

Anyway here are the most likely ways the Earth (or life on Earth) will be destroyed.

20 Ways the World Could End (Discover Magazine) http://discovermagazine.com/2000/oct/featworld

Then the program "Last Days on Earth" has a list of seven.

These are organized from least likely to most likely:

7. Number seven was actually two alternate views of what could happen to a star and how it could destroy life on earth.
1. Death of a Star: Gamma-Ray Burst
2. Death of a Star: Black Hole
6. Intelligent Machines
5. Supervolcano
4. Asteroid
3. Nuclear War
2. Plague
1. Climate Change (Global Warming)


----------



## Hauntiholik

Craigslist: Rapture on May 21st? I would like your stuff (Suffolk County)



> Are you attending the rapture on May 21st, 2011? I expect to be left behind when it happens, so if you aren't going to need your worldly possessions; be they money, cars, canned food, durable goods, etc; I would gladly take them off of your hands. Serious responses only, please. And remember, time is short! You can contact me by replying to this ad. I live in Ronkonkoma, But I'm willing to travel for said goods.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let the rapture scams begin!:googly:



Spooky1 said:


> Roxy, you can't be raptured on the 21st just to avoid your birthday two days later.


Maybe you should give me my presents early just in case:jol:


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## debbie5

I still think that a good gastro-intestinal virus could bring the world to it's knees...or at least make it SIT....


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> I still think that a good gastro-intestinal virus could bring the world to it's knees...or at least make it SIT....


Spooky1 provided a link to Discover magazine's list of ways the world could end. That is number 8 on the list. Mass insanity is number 17. With the way things are going, that one has my vote. Oh, and in the article, it states 99 percent of all the species that have ever lived have gone extinct. So I guess we all gotta go sometime.


----------



## debbie5

I can't go extinct. I WASH.


----------



## debbie5

I may as well let the cat outta the bag. I've been here long enough to tell you guys : things have changed. Oh great. I went from plush to fat. I'm now fat. Cardio doc today suggested gastric bypass, as my joints are so damaged and lax from all the exercise in my teen years & carrying extra weight now, I may keep blowing out more joints (already did knee, rotator cuff) exercising @ this size. Big girl + sloppy, loose joints = not good future. I HATE the idea of bypass (YOU put the HoHo into your mouth, YOU need to learn to keep it OUT of your mouth!), but it would at least get me to a weight where I could safely exercise again. Arrgghh....scary decisions. If I lose weight, I can get off my hi blood pressure meds (which are making my hair fall out- a HUGE source of sadness for me). I can hike,bike, canoe & swim & not worry as much about the other knee blowing or of having a heart attack in front of my kids & dropping DEAD. Has anyone had it? My niece had it & has BAD malnutrition sickness, but when I spoke to her about it, she is eating HORRIBLY bad! I thought the surgery made her sick with malnutrition- no- eating only DORITOS and only eating at night is making her sick! Any feedback? Oh the skin...I'm gonna be like a goddamn flying squirrel. ....

The words of that nutsy ortho surgeon ring in my head:"You wanna lose weight? It's simple. Eat 500 calories a day. You don't see fat people in prisoner of war camps, now do ya??"

It's been interesting ...watching the change from how, pounds ago, I used to be seen & waited on at the perfume & makeup counters in department stores..now: I'M INVISIBLE. BOO! I'm a fluffy ghost! 

I look like a mom. And NOT a MILF. Blech. More like a "Can I buy ad space on the rear of your jeans??" (sigh). Gotta do something.....I do not fit in my body. I look like an idiot when I dance and I LOVE to dance. So now, I don't dance anymore .


----------



## Zurgh

It has been the end of the world as we know it for toooooo long now. How many 'ends' till the final curtain call.... Hmmmm.

Give me cash now & I'll take care of ALL your problems while you make your appointment with your maker! Put your cash in a sack by that tree & tell me where to pick it up in a PM.... I'll make sure your worldly stuff gets done, or triple your money back!!!! Eternal salvation or damnation... & no worries!!! + money back guaranty! WOW!



RoxyBlue said:


> the idolatrous practices of adultery and fornication...


Fun Fun Fun... Party n' Party n' FUN! its not Friday! But it's MY Friday!!! WWwwweeeeeeeeeee!!!! YOUR SOLE SHALL BE MINE PLAYTHING...:googly:

oh, it already is....................................♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## debbie5

I'll give ya the sole of my BOOT!


----------



## Zurgh

Fillet of sole... yum.. oops wrong game!

Hey, debbster... Do start counting calories & try to eat less bad & more good! I'm NOT saying eat paper like mulch, but with the sooooo good cooking I suspect you of, do less. There are healthy alternative (yeh, some taste like 'pero de caca' or dog poop, but they can be dressed up!) After much inactivity, I lost 25 lbs of fat & water & gained 10 lbs of muscle...

Consume less... do more...Eating is not to FILL you, but to energise you.......

WTF! Zurgh on diet... Eat poison fools!:googly:


----------



## Draik41895

...Literal meaning of pain in the balls... yeah, that hurt.

Oyasumi nasai


----------



## debbie5

I cook (generally) healthy food & serve proper portions so my kids stay at a good weight. It's the lack of exercise (knee surgery last year) that made me gain so much weight in one year...and the habit of snacking after 8pm has slowly pushed my weight up since marriage.  I know what TO do and what NOT to do....but when winter comes, and I get the blues, or I'm sick, all that goes out the window. I was doing good there for a while, then I blew the knee out! Argh.


----------



## Zurgh

Owie! in most lingua...


----------



## Haunted Spider

Debbie, 

Can't say I have been there because, one, I am a guy and two half your age. But at the same point, I had to watch what I ate all through high school as I was on the wrestling team and couldn't go up more than 3 pounds in the season. I found a few things that I made rules to help me keep my weight where it needed to be. First, No eating after 6:30 pm. As soon as supper was done, I was not allowed to snack. This is hard the first oh month or so but then you get used to it. 

Second, no mindless eating. That means never sit in front of the tv eating anything. You can go through a whole bag of chips or popcorn in an hour or two and not realize it. 

Third, drink a full glass of water before each meal. This helps fill your stomach up so you eat your portion which is the amount you need, and then don't feel hungry afterwords. 

The last thing is try to drink two quarts of water a day. Sounds like alot but it really isn't. keeping yourself very hydrated helps to keep your body at peak performance. It also cleans out your system better and keeps you healthier which helps maintain weight loss. 

Don't know if this helps you out at all, but those are my suggestions. Oh, and if you want an activity to lose weight and not get the impact of running or walking miles on end, swim. It is a total body work out with low to no impact. 

Good luck


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gastric bypass surgery is just such an extreme procedure and the chances of malnutrition afterwards are excellent. You made a good point, too, Deb, about the issue of not learning how to eat properly, which is why most folks get into trouble with their weight in the first place, and that's the biggest problem with extreme procedures and fad diets. They often do not address the underlying issue of food addictions.

If your knee will let you walk, that's always a good choice for exercise because it's the easiest one for most people to start with. If there's a pool near you, you might see if someone offers a pool exercise class - very forgiving when you have joint problems because the water will support you, and you definitely get a workout. Working with weights is the other program to add because it builds muscle which burns more calories. You can start with light hand weights and work your way up. A local YMCA or community center might offer classes either free or dirt cheap where you can learn the basics of good form.

My 12 day stay in the hospital back in December definitely took its toll on my physical fitness that I'm only now starting to get back on track with, so I know how quickly inactivity can derail your weight. Weight loss is most successful when you take the "slow but steady" approach.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Debbie - if you chose to go with surgery, it is not a cure all. My neighbors both had the lap band procedure done. While they both lost some weight, their idea of a meal is STILL a bowl of ice cream and exercising is walking to the mailbox.

You must exercise. As spiderclimber said, swimming is a great low impact workout.

Just because your knee is blown out that doesn't mean you can't exercise. You just have to find something that will work around your injury. With all of my back problems I chose to go with running and weight training. You should consider some upper body weight training as it will leave your knee alone and start to boost your metabolism.


----------



## Death's Door

The older we get, the more active we need to because our body is actually slowing down on its own. With that being said, you need to cut back on your caloric intake because you don't need the calories that your body needed when you're younger. I think we all know what to do - it's just doing it. 

I recently fell of the exercise wagon and put on some weight because I didn't cut back my calories. This was my first full week back at the gym and I feel it. However, I feel better and am not eating as much.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Da Weiner is right with the caloric intake. It is like when you get a puppy. You feed it 3 times a day for the first 10 months. Then you cut it back to two times a day for maintenance weight. There gets to be a point where you have a caloric intake drop because you no longer need to grow. If the calorie content stays the same or gets higher, then your body turns it into fat. 

I went to a motivational speaker a few years back for work. He was 350 pounds and got down to 185. He said it became a math game. So many calories equals a half pound. I think 500. he said if he could reduce his diet by 500 calories a day. he would start to lose a half pound at a time. He cut out certain things and cut those calories back. He didn't lose a half pound a day but he did start to see a difference. With the drop in some weight and gain in muscle the half pound a day became more feasible.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Exercise really is important, and it's important to find what you enjoy doing. It doesn't have to be training for a triathalon - just keep yourself moving.

I mix it up (depending upon mood/season/weather) - bike riding, swimming, Nordic Track... 4-6 times a week. In between, I garden or work on the pool, etc. I'm 5'7" and maintain between 130-133 lbs. I'm a real foodie, love cooking and baking... I eat chocolate in some form almost every day, I just maintain balance, moderation and exercise.

When you get into the routine of exercising, it's addictive. I feel "bleh" if the cycle is broken, albeit temporarily.

Debbie, good luck.. weight loss is difficult. Are there any support groups in your area that you can try prior to making a decision on surgery?


----------



## Spooky1

Debbie, I'd recommend keeping a journal of what you eat. I've seen studies that show people often seriously underestimate what they're eating. I agree with the folks above that if you can find some exercise that won't hurt your knee it would help. It all comes down to, you have to burn more calories than you take in to lose weight. I'd definitely say surgery is a last ditch effort. Good luck.


----------



## debbie5

I'm just going to chop of the entire lower half of my body.

I eat great portions, healthy food.

And then 8:30 pm hits...and it goes to hell in a handbasket.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe you should go to bed at 8:25PM then


----------



## debbie5

I love you Roxy! LOL. I'm trying to! I'm up at 6 am!


----------



## PirateLady

Any surgery is risky... One of the teachers at the school I work at had the bypass surgery about 2 years ago... everything went well then she got to feeling bad and boom... she was back in the hospital... almost died.... had a terrible time for about 4 months but now she is healthy as ever... and thin... Another friend had the lapband surgery.. she never loss weight... I think mainly because she didn't follow the eating and exercising plan... I know I am overweight as well and it is hard to get into an exercise program and stick to it.. watching your food intake is a good start but from my experience I usually dont lose much weight unless I exercise on a regular basis... which I get lazy sometimes.... Before making the decision I would get all the information good and bad from the experts before making it. You have to be mentally ready for this kind of surgery to work right... It is a change of lifestyle and should be thought out thoroughly beforehand....Good luck with whatever you decide Debbie...


----------



## RoxyBlue

This is why I like dogs - they make you get out and at least walk on a daily basis. Some days that's all the exercise I get


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Gastric bypass surgery is just such an extreme procedure and the chances of malnutrition afterwards are excellent. You made a good point, too, Deb, about the issue of not learning how to eat properly, which is why most folks get into trouble with their weight in the first place, and that's the biggest problem with extreme procedures and fad diets. They often do not address the underlying issue of food addictions.


My uncle and his second(current) wife both had that done, they are doing fine and it actual seems to have cured his diabetes(technically not since it's not really curable but test results show no issues whatsoever as if he didn't have it), but he told me that most people don't realize that if you don't follow the rules you can indeed make yourself really sick, and that while they make your stomach smaller(the size of an egg) that if a person did have a food addiction and kept eating after being full then the stomach would stretch out and the surgery is moot. It's a very drastic surgery, the people who should consider it are those with medical reasons, not the rest of us who should go on an after dinner walk, instead of after dinner dessert.


----------



## Zurgh

I think we are all saying 'bout the same thing, debb. We don't want our debbie5 to go under the knife unless absolutely necessary. Out of curiosity, what happens at 8:30? Would you like a positive reminder PM at that time to help you avoid a snack attack? I think you have a support network to help ya' here, debb.

On another topic, awoke this morning with an unexplainable creepy sense of... dread, bordering on near-terror, like something really horrible will happen soon. Not the end of the world nonsense, but like some creeping doom is stalking me... or there is a large hammer above my head poised to strike. Not like I'm going to die, but like I'm somehow going to do something life ruining to someone else, or someone close to me is going to suffer terribly in an accident, or perhaps the house is about to burn down due to some thoughtless action on my part. I have no explanation why I feel this way.

Been paranoid all day. Never had a panic attack before or whatever this is & I don't like it one bit. Pretty sure it's all in my head, but this 'dread' feels all too real. I also feel physically & emotionally drained and a bit crabby and snappy (something I have been trying my best to suppress & not bite someones head off over nothing). If this keeps up into tomorrow, I'll be calling an advice nurse and/or going to the ER... the ER is a place I don't like to go... especially if this nothing. Perhaps I have finally gone 'un-functionally mental'?


----------



## AzKittie74

Not sure if anyones posted about it yet but the CDC has a Zombie survival guide  www.cdc.gov


----------



## Hauntiholik

AzKittie74 said:


> Not sure if anyones posted about it yet but the CDC has a Zombie survival guide  www.cdc.gov


Yep. It's posted here: http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26499


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RIP Randy Savage. You will be missed! :crykin:


----------



## debbie5

New Pirates of the Caribbean..not so much. Amazing visuals, very funny missionary line...waaayyyy too long. Mermaids are hot (heads up to Spooky1-..he likes the hot mermaids)..


----------



## Draik41895

this would be done, but im at my dads, so i decided to just finish the label for now.


----------



## GothicCandle

Roll call will be done in one hour for you east coasters, please tell us your here so we west coasters don't have to worry, hey, the rest of the world is still here but who knows, The united States is the land of all sorts of ungodly behaver, right?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Check out verderlak and scabbie's stuff for kick-ass pics!


----------



## trishaanne

OK...6:25 pm and I'm still here! I guess I must be a real heathen!

I took the dog to the beach this afternoon and passed alot of restaurants and bars that were having rapture parties...lol. I also heard of a haunter (who else would do this) buying almost 50 blow up dolls. He blew them all up with helium and he and a bunch of friends had them stationed all over their town. At exactly 6:00 they were going to release them into the air in crowded, public places...just to mess with people. I wish I had thought of something like that..lol


----------



## GothicCandle

trishaanne said:


> OK...6:25 pm and I'm still here! I guess I must be a real heathen!
> 
> I took the dog to the beach this afternoon and passed alot of restaurants and bars that were having rapture parties...lol. I also heard of a haunter (who else would do this) buying almost 50 blow up dolls. He blew them all up with helium and he and a bunch of friends had them stationed all over their town. At exactly 6:00 they were going to release them into the air in crowded, public places...just to mess with people. I wish I had thought of something like that..lol


LOL that is brilliant!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scareme

I felt myself start to lift, but then I dropped down again. I guess God changed her mind. But they day's not over yet, so I'm still waiting. But we are going out tonight, so do you think it will matter any if I wait it out in a bar? We'll see.


----------



## vurderlak

You know, if the rapture did happen and the righteous were taken wouldn't it give the rest of us more room to play?


----------



## debbie5

Hello, all! I'm in Heaven, with the angels and saints. There is AWESOME wine here, too.


Sucks to be you.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Hello, all! I'm in Heaven, with the angels and saints. There is AWESOME wine here, too.
> 
> Sucks to be you.


Wow! Heaven has the same internet provider as you do debbie! What a coinkydink. Hehehe


----------



## GothicCandle

2 minutes after 6pm my time and I'm still here! I have sake Debbie so haha to you! Keep your Catholic French champagne and Catholic Italian wine, I'll take Zen Buddhist Japanese sake!


----------



## debbie5

Wine has no denomination..unless you are drinking Blue Nun...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Although the rapture did not occur today, an actual miracle did at my church. I had to cantor at the 5:00 PM Mass, our usually long-winded pastor had the service, and - lo and behold - he finished before 6:00PM. God is indeed merciful:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

GothicCandle said:


> 2 minutes after 6pm my time and I'm still here! I have sake Debbie so haha to you! Keep your Catholic French champagne and Catholic Italian wine, I'll take Zen Buddhist Japanese sake!


In my heaven we drink only the finest of Kentucky bourbons, and the occasional Crown Royal!


----------



## Dixie

Spooky1 said:


> In my heaven we drink only the finest of Kentucky bourbons, and the occasional Crown Royal!


Then THAT'S where *I'm* goin!


----------



## Goblin

Dixie said:


> Then THAT'S where *I'm* goin!


They also have 3 foot long grashoppers that brandish weapons, Googlie.


----------



## IMU

*Rapture toe?*

I put up a fight to "stay" and enjoy the end of the world!


----------



## debbie5

OW IMU! WHY IS IT BLLuuuueeeeeeeee!!?


----------



## Spooky1

IMU, did Rio step on your toe?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a...._hammer_toe, IMU? Nyuk, nyuk, nyuk:googly:


----------



## Spooklights

OW! OW! OW! Better get some ice on that. Yikes, what a color-it puts sunsets to shame. My toes are hurting just looking at it. Must have been some fight you put up; we're all still here.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

apparently the rapture was called off. what a rip off, it looks like all of you are stuck with me! 

imu, what in the hell did you do to your toe?

yep, i'm still sick too.


----------



## GothicCandle

Posted by my cousin's boyfriend on facebook


> ‎*BREAKING NEWS*RAPTURE HALTED: Because of discrepancies surrounding His "manger" birth, Jesus was unable to produce His original long form birth certificate, so the Rapture is temporarily on hold while Trump hires investigators to track down the 3 wise men who were "supposedly" witness to the newly born Jesus back in the day. Unfortunately this means MONDAY will still come as originally scheduled


----------



## IMU

I was running around yellin ... "the sky is falling, the sky is falling" and then ... the clock struck 6:00pm and I stumped my toe. Oh well, it wasn't the end of the world ... so I guess I don't feel fine (actually, I do feel OK, it's my toe that doesn't). 

No dogs were harmed in the making of this stumped toe!


----------



## scareme

Sorry to hear about your toe IMU. Try an ice pack. Last night while sitting in the bar waiting for the rapture, Blake Griffin and his entourage walked in. The poor boy isn't very handsome, but with his money, I guess that doesn't matter. Well I guess since we're still here, I have to get the daughter a birthday present by Wed..


----------



## Zurgh

Internet connection failed mid Friday-Sunday morning & my routers' wall wart died on Saturday.

Still no clue about why I felt stalked by doom all Friday. Felt great Saturday & was all ready for the end of all things... hehehe.

IMU, did ya break your toe or just stub it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today was a completely gorgeous day even with the little bit of rain that fell. We got some pruning done on the trees, planted the rest of the marigolds, then tested out the new patio furniture (two rockers and a small table) while sipping wine coolers and dining on crackers, fresh mozzarella cheese, spinach crab dip, and some rosemary bread.


----------



## debbie5

Wait- only the blow up dolls went to heaven??!!


----------



## Spooky1

Why do bugs feel the need to land on freshly polyurethaned wood?


----------



## Dixie

Spooky1 said:


> Why do bugs feel the need to land on freshly polyurethaned wood?


For the exact same reason as when you are in the garage, painting at night with a large workbench light over head, then open the garage door to get air, that suddenly 400million buts head directly for the puddle of paint next to your project. Gross.

Oh, and on a side note, when painting gravestones, bugs make great texture, so dont worry about picking the little critters off your brush. :googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

Unless they're grasshoppers.


----------



## Dixie

OMG, if they are grasshoppers, I run out into the driveway screaming like a banshee until Jaybo comes out to catch it for me. Pfft, I hate grasshoppers.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

its been fun people, but my bed time has arrived. time for some nightquill and sleep. 

night all!


----------



## PirateLady

Went and saw the new Pirate movie...... it was good but didn't live up to the hype ...


----------



## IMU

My toe isn't broke, just technicolor.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I want video of the doll release. That sounds histerical. The guy will probably get sued by some mom whose son finds one of the dolls after it floats down in their yard. That is a news story I want to see the headline for too.


----------



## Draik41895

They're eating and drinking significantly less than they normally Would. The tumors have gotten bigger, so I've decided its beat to take them back to the vet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear that, Draik. It's a tough situation that every pet owner eventually has to face, but I know you'll do what's best for them.


----------



## Spooklights

IMU said:


> My toe isn't broke, just technicolor.


That's good to hear. Or at least it's better than hearing that you broke it.



Draik41895 said:


> They're eating and drinking significantly less than they normally Would. The tumors have gotten bigger, so I've decided its beat to take them back to the vet.


I'm sorry to hear that, Draik. I have pet ratties too, and it's amazing how smart and sweet they are. I feel like I've lost a member of my family when one of my rats dies.


----------



## debbie5

Fever. 102.4 with Tylenol. I don't feel so good. Can't see doc 'til 6:30 tonight. Hope I can get energy to jump in the shower. blleeeeccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......


----------



## Death's Door

I'm glad the rapture didn't happen. On Saturday, as I predicted and did, I won big at Pokeno, ate, drank, and had a great time with the ladies. Sunday, couldn't do much but hung out with the hubby and pups in the yard and played in the garden for a little bit.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ever notice how there's always a whole lot more stuff to do at work right before you plan to take a few days off?


----------



## Hauntiholik

I hope you feel better soon debbie.


----------



## Draik41895

Sad face


----------



## scareme

Hope you feel better debbie.

Draik, I'm sorry for you. I'm getting a cat, want me to pick up one for you too?


----------



## Draik41895

no thanks, three cats is enough for me


----------



## debbie5

Kidney infection..again. yay- now I have to see a urologist.


----------



## Draik41895

Hmm... maybe I'll become a singer like Bobby Darin


----------



## Dark Angel 27

once again, i'm exhausted. did lots of writing and i'm nearly finished with the project, now its time to chill for the evening


----------



## spideranne

Watching the movie that makes every guy cry.


----------



## RoxyBlue

spideranne said:


> Watching the movie that makes every guy cry.


Fatal Attraction?


----------



## Goblin

Is that the one where you laugh and cry and kiss 7 bucks goodbye?


----------



## Dixie

I know, I know!! Gone With the Wind! Makes Jaybo cry EVERYTIME. I think it's more because I duct tape him to the couch to MAKE him watch the 3 hour movie with me though.


----------



## Spooky1

spideranne said:


> Watching the movie that makes every guy cry.


The Dirty Dozen?


----------



## spideranne

Rudy


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooklights

Goblin, do you have a camera in my workplace?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hahaha, funny gobby.

i think i'm finally defeated my week long sickness. i also think i'll head out to the library. its been way to long!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm thinking I shouldn't have stayed up until 1:00AM last night, but Dixie and Tuck were so much fun to talk to in Chat that I just couldn't tear myself away:jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Jaidyn will turn 1 in a few weeks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's a doll, Jeff


----------



## Death's Door

FE - she is just a cutie pie!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thank you Roxy and DW


----------



## scareme

She's a little angel. She must take after her mommy.


----------



## scareme

We've got about three tornadoes headed to OKC. Should be an interesting night.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I just saw that on FB...be careful Scarem and you are probably right.


----------



## Draik41895

Maybe ill just get a fish...


----------



## GothicCandle

Rapture rescheduled but the world will be destroyed on time later this year.
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110524/ap_on_re_us/us_apocalypse_saturday


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

GothicCandle said:


> Rapture rescheduled but the world will be destroyed on time later this year.
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110524/ap_on_re_us/us_apocalypse_saturday


Oh, fer cryin' out sakes! How many times are they going to listen to this guy? "The world will end on a Saturday in May. Oops, my mistake, I meant October. Nope February of next year." Seriously?


----------



## Hauntiholik

She's adorable Jeff.


----------



## Goblin

Now you too can figure out the end of the world using this tried formula........

365 days x 10% -175 + 400 x 30 + 1 Doofus = The End of The World!


----------



## Dixie

Ouch, that hurt my brain.


----------



## Goblin

Dixie said:


> Ouch, that hurt my brain.


Well, if the math's too hard just take the shortcut and use the 1 doofus!


----------



## GothicCandle

Goblin said:


> Well, if the math's too hard just take the shortcut and use the 1 doofus!


Your math is wrong, i think it's more like
2000,000$ + 1 doofus x the speed of stupidity


----------



## Goblin

With that much money involved you will need more than one doofus.


----------



## Spooky1

scareme said:


> We've got about three tornadoes headed to OKC. Should be an interesting night.


Stay safe scareme.


----------



## Dixie

We're with ya here in Dallas, Scareme.... several tornados and tons of hail, with more to go tonight. Not conducive for sleep, bummer. Stay alert and safe, girl!


----------



## fick209

Stay safe everybody in the paths of these severe storms and tornado threats


----------



## GothicCandle

Goblin said:


> With that much money involved you will need more than one doofus.


no, my math just needs revision(I wont be wrong again, you hear me! I'm positive this time  )

1 charismatic doofus + a public speaking post + an audience = 2000,000$ x the speed of stupidity = may 21st 2011 = :smilevil::cheesyvil:
Harold Camping's house one minute after the rapture was suppose to happen, windows shut, door locked perhaps he was thinking "If I hide in here maybe they'll think I left...."


----------



## Draik41895

cardboard pauldron


----------



## Zurgh

Tonight's drink; Rum & Coke... minus the rum & substituting the Coke for a Pepsi... Eeww, I should just drink water, less calories...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik

May 25th is....
* National Tap Dance Day
* Geek Pride Day
* Towel Day
* National Senior Fitness Day
* National Missing Children Day
* National Brown-Bag-It Day


----------



## Evil Queen

Hauntiholik said:


> May 25th is....
> * National Brown-Bag-It Day


----------



## Hauntiholik

Evil Queen said:


>


LOL! That's one way to do it.


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> May 25th is....
> * National Tap Dance Day
> * Geek Pride Day
> * Towel Day
> * National Senior Fitness Day
> * National Missing Children Day
> * National Brown-Bag-It Day


So does this mean I should proudly tap dance to stay fit, while wearing a towel, and while eating a bagged lunch (while keeping an eye out for missing children)?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 likes to give the geek alert when I quote lines from the original Star Trek series, particularly if we happen to be watching an episode and I give the line before the actor does. I think that's one of the reasons he married me.


----------



## debbie5

Geez- with all these tornados, we need a thread just so people in the alley can check in once the tornados pass. Is everyone okay?


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Geez- with all these tornados, we need a thread just so people in the alley can check in once the tornados pass. Is everyone okay?


Good idea Deb! http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26567


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i'm good to go. time to head for the library! stay safe scareme and jeff, your baby girl is beautiful!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm curious as to which plant I touched this weekend while weeding and pruning gave me this itchy rash on my left arm.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm curious as to which plant I touched this weekend while weeding and pruning gave me this itchy rash on my left arm.


It's called poison ivy. Leaves of three, let it be.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's what I'm thinking, but it must have been in stealth mode because I've never seen poison ivy in our yard.


----------



## scareme

My Mom's yard, which is now mine, is full of nettles. I have to use gloves halfway up the arms when pulling them out. A real mess to deal with.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I hate when it's so hot outside that the paint dries before you can get it on the stone.

Although, in retrospect, it was kind of cool to see steam rising from the palette.


----------



## Lunatic

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm curious as to which plant I touched this weekend while weeding and pruning gave me this itchy rash on my left arm.


Hey Roxy?
I thought my wife broke out with a poison ivy rash about a month ago and she found out it was shingles. Shortly there after we saw on the news that shingles is becoming more common. Stress was one of the triggers of a break out. STOP Stressing!

But seriously, I hope it clears up quickly. Oh, by the way I got a wicked case of poison ivy last year all over my legs. It's my fault though...I knew what I was getting into.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Lunatic, I'm hoping it's poison ivy and not shingles - THAT would stress me out for sure

Years ago I got a case of poison ivy that went systemic. Large welts began to appear on my torso, then started spreading in all directions. When they got up to my neck, I figured it might be time to see a doctor. I ended up being on Scareme's favorite medication (prednisone) for 10 days to clear it.


----------



## Lunatic

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, Lunatic, I'm hoping it's poison ivy and not shingles - THAT would stress me out for sure
> 
> I ended up being on Scareme's favorite medication (prednisone) for 10 days to clear it.


I hate prednisone! I couldn't stand to be on that stuff. I swear I suffered from roid-rage!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

that sucks roxie! i hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Dixie

Egads, Poison Ivy. I have never had it, too lazy to get it? Jaybo has, and it looks miserable!!! I'm so sorry!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

scareme said:


> It's called poison ivy. Leaves of three, let it be.


once a few years ago my mom found a plant which was growing underneath our front deck, it was really pretty so mom watered it, and put fertilizer on it and it grew and grew and got even more pretty, then my uncle came over, he saw it and exclaimed that was one of the biggest bunch of poison oak he'd ever seen!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for the concern, all, but don't worry The rash only covers an area about the size of my thumb and I've been treating it with topical hydrocortisone cream.

I've heard poison ivy horror stories from some of my friends, the best (or worst, depending on your point of view) being about a guy who felt the call of Mother Nature while out in the woods and used some local plant life as a substitute for toilet paper. He failed to follow the "leaflets three, let it be" rule.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Thanks for the concern, all, but don't worry The rash only covers an area about the size of my thumb and I've been treating it with topical hydrocortisone cream.
> 
> I've heard poison ivy horror stories from some of my friends, the best (or worst, depending on your point of view) being about a guy who felt the call of Mother Nature while out in the woods and used some local plant life as a substitute for toilet paper. He failed to follow the "leaflets three, let it be" rule.


----------



## Zurgh

Found a cool heavy duty contactor (electrical part) as a curbie that may still work or be repairable, potential tech prop use... Rain out at work = early out, yay... Pizza with anchovies & pineapple upside down cake yummy... tired, sleepy...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Just finished dismantling an old electric treadmill for the electrical motor, which I know for a fact still works. The lady next door was throwing it away, and I went and asked her if I could have it for the haunt. Strangest look I have ever seen on anyone's face, lol.


----------



## Lunatic

I can imagine a blucky running on it.


----------



## debbie5

Are you better or worse today, Rox??


----------



## debbie5

Okay- this is gonna sound mean, but WHAT THE HELL is up with Carrie Fisher? I see her on those stupid diet commercials...I don't care how big her body is or isn't...WTH is wrong with her SPEECH? Does she have ill fitting dentures or something? Does anyone know? Her whole mouth area looks totally weird. She's only 54 and looks waaaaayyyy older. Smoker?? She jokes about being an alkie all the time??


----------



## Bone Dancer

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Just finished dismantling an old electric treadmill for the electrical motor, which I know for a fact still works. The lady next door was throwing it away, and I went and asked her if I could have it for the haunt. Strangest look I have ever seen on anyone's face, lol.


The "looks" are always fun. And if you keep checking the stuff in your area that is being thrown out, some folks will even ask you if you need items before they pitch it out. You develop your rep as the Halloween guy. They may think your a bit weird, but then again, we are.


----------



## debbie5

Funny. I don't have any rep as the Halloween Guy. Damn.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Okay- this is gonna sound mean, but WHAT THE HELL is up with Carrie Fisher? I see her on those stupid diet commercials...I don't care how big her body is or isn't...WTH is wrong with her SPEECH? Does she have ill fitting dentures or something? Does anyone know? Her whole mouth area looks totally weird. She's only 54 and looks waaaaayyyy older. Smoker?? She jokes about being an alkie all the time??


From what other people are saying on the internet, she is medicated for manic depression and also having shock therapy. People believe it is a combination of the two that is affecting her speech.


----------



## IMU

It's FURLOUGH Thursday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Are you better or worse today, Rox??


The ivy rash is slowly clearing, and so far no signs of it spreading



IMU said:


> It's FURLOUGH Thursday!!!!!!!!!


Is that a good thing or a bad thing?:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Lunatic said:


> I can imagine a blucky running on it.


Well, the pad and conveyor belt part were pretty messed up, but the motor still worked, so I took that out. Trying to come up with a good prop idea for it.

@bonedancer: The look was fairly priceless. She is a semi-elderly church lady, whom I have seen peeking through the blinds when I was setting up in the past, so I'm not sure if she is afraid she's going to hell for enabling my "immorality".Or, maybe it just freaked her out that after helping her get it to the curb, I asked if I could take it home and take a part out of it for my display. Either way, it was a pretty great look!


----------



## Bone Dancer

What ever you use the motor for just make sure you give her credit if anyone asks about the prop you used it in. I'm sure she will be happy you did. :d


----------



## debbie5

I'm finally well enough to make last minute plans. Rain is finally abating for a few days, so we're going camping this weekend (it's family weekend at a Girl Scout camp in Adirondack Mountains...$100 for Friday- Monday!) ..but in a cabin (not tenting) to save hubby's back. It's still blackfly season. I think I have a screw loose.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

you think? lol.

roxy, i'm so glad that you're getting better! me too! i know i've been saying that for a while now, but i'm definitely doing better!


----------



## debbie5

I think we all just have varying forms of cooties.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

debbie5 said:


> I think I have a screw loose.


LOL...Debbie think and screw loose in the same sentence...from you! hehehehe


----------



## debbie5

(cries)


LOL


----------



## Spooky1

I'm sure any cooties I have came from Roxy.


----------



## debbie5

I thought she caught the outdoor, wild form of cooties?? 
(you might want to keep an eye on her when she is gardening...perhaps she has some hot man with only Wellies on, stashed in the tool shed...??)


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## debbie5

Heyyy..they show the cootie going from the GIRL to the boy! NOT FAIR! 


So freaking hot & humid...I just blew too much money on 2 already roasted chickens, pink lemonade, potato salad and carrot sticks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're right, Debbie. Everyone knows only icky boys have cooties


----------



## Spooky1

I'm sure the poster was correct. Cooties originate from girls.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I need to get one of these:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

good one!


----------



## debbie5

My name is Debbie, and I have cooties....


----------



## debbie5

I think that cootie poster is great. I'd like to make cootie larvae for Halloween (cheese biscuits painted with food coloring before they bake? Maybe sugar cookies with colored egg wash paint?? croissants?? almond horns?) and have framed poster next to them on table...


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday to all!!! Getting out of work at 1 p.m., doing the banking and food shopping, having a Corona w/slice of lime, mow the lawn, have another Corona w/slice of lime and take a shower, chinese food for dinner and another corona w/slice of lime and a cigar out on the patio. Yep - that should do it for today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy Friday back at ya and happy long weekend to all

Work has finally started on our second bathroom, and hopefully it will be done in a couple weeks. Then we'll have to start painting the bedrooms so they won't look crappy next to our beautifully renovated bathrooms Oh, and replace the carpeting, too. It's a cascade effect thing.


----------



## debbie5

Mother Nature is having one hell of a hot flash! She's a steamy ol' broad!


----------



## IMU

Sometimes, you just need that much to get motivated!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I could use that whole truckfull of coffee today, Imu. I spent too long last night trying to wrap my brain around how to set up pneumatics, not realizing that I had no coffee for this morning.


----------



## debbie5

Hmmmm....."People of WalMart" themed party..it could happen.....


----------



## scareme

Today marks one month without prednisone. Sing it with me!
Happy Happy Joy Joy
Happy Happy Joy
Happy Happy Joy Joy
Happy Happy Joy


----------



## Spooklights

I definitely need that truckload of coffee today.


----------



## debbie5

CONGRATS scareme! Do you feel like a normal human being again?? Man, that stuff is hard on the emotions! Glad to see you are better!

(clapping happily)


----------



## PirateLady

Glad to hear Scareme.... I am on a small daily dose of it . to keep myself healthy. and know what it can do to your body and emotions.. Hope it continues to go well for you....


----------



## scareme

For all you trekkies out there...http://www.trekfest.com/events.php


----------



## trishaanne

After some cleaning and then cutting half the yard (the sun was beating down on the back yard so that can wait until tomorrow), I spent part of the afternoon working on carving the invitations for the Halloween party. Only 65 more to go...WOOOHOOOO...hehehe.

This coming week is a week from hell, so probably no party stuff work for me. Gotta get the house in order fast. Wednesday night BOTH granddaughters are spending the night, Thursday morning at 7:30 AM my newest granddaughter (Adalyn) will be here, Thursday night both granddaughters are here AGAIN along with hubbys daughter, her fiancee and hubbys exwife, who are also spending Thursday night here. Friday I get to tag team the grandkids to my other daughter because I have tons of stuff to do since hubbys daughter is getting married on Saturday. We have to set up the venue, decorate, do her bouquets, etc. Oh AND perform the wedding! Sunday they are all leaving to go back home and I think hubby and I will be going into seclusion!


----------



## Dixie

Friday before a three day holiday, I had been watching the clock tick by ever so slowly all day... til 2:59 when I get told I am needed for some extra work tonight in order to get some important paperwork out via UPS. Ultimately, I get out of there at 630 pm, get on the crowded Dallas highways, only to realize almost 45 minutes later that it SUCKS to live at the lake on Memorial Day weekend. Ugh, if I could have turned my car into a boat, I would have jumped off that freeway and sailed home.

Yay. :/ It's Friday night, and I'm stressed enough to snap a rubberband. Think I will go "age" a tombstone. That outta do the trick.


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy and I dance to scareme's Happy, Happy, Joy, joy song. Congrats


----------



## Zurgh

My first Saturday of the week (thats what I get for working 4-10's!) and I have accomplished little and yet, done much. Slept in till' 6am! Went to my dark library for research, down to the lab for experimentation, out to the garden for maintenance, checked up on the shed, into the warehouse for inventory, off to the med bay for treatment, round' to office for paperwork, then off for a trip down the information super highway...

Thats the far more excitingly descriptive version of my rather boring day at home:googly:... but again, I didn't have to go to work. (If it makes y'all feel better, I have to work on Monday.)

Any-what, I've been seeing some internal problems at work that are sure signs of the decay that proceed the eventual company heart failure and dirty, flopping, messy, and over dramatic death... So I'm looking for work, while working & it kinda makes me feel bad... But, better to get out while the gettin's good, (or at least before the company rises as a plague zombie!) than to sink with the ship & fight over the few available lifeboats (jobs). Probably best to put my interests ahead of the company's, 'cause I know they don't have my best interests at heart. I just hope that I'm quicker than the last time...:xbones:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here is the Happy Happy Joy Joy song for Scareme:


----------



## scareme

Thanks Spooky1 and Roxy. Love to see you two dancing. People are so nice. Tonight after work hubby stopped off to pick up some pizza on his way home. He was still in his military uniform. The guy behind him stepped up and put his credit card on the counter and said he'd pay for it. Hubby said he'd pay, but the guy said he wanted a chance to say thanks for what the military do for our country. What a nice guy. People are always walking up to Rick when he is in uniform, shaking his hand and saying thanks. So much better than the soldiers got returning from Nam. Those are the guys I'd buy a meal for.


----------



## debbie5

Word, scareme. Same deal with our current soldiers in Middle East...((hugs)) to them.


----------



## Dixie

Zurgh, I'm at a company that is sputtering a bit itself... It's really difficult realizing when to jump - I commend you for being proactive - you are much smarter than I am 

Scareme - that is an awesome story - jumping forward to say thanks like that. How cool.


----------



## Zurgh

Too cool, scareme! Thank your Hubby for me, as well!

Thanks Dixie, I could use the encouragement. I can't say I'm smarter than you or anyone else here...(or most rocks & I think I just insulted some rocks...) but all the warning signs are flashing around me. I really can't get into details, but it looks... Oh, here is a completely unrelated story I just happened across...



DarkAndDisturbinglyAccurateParableLord3000 said:


> There is this ol' tymey ship. The captain is pushing it beyond it's limits. He has skillfully pitted the regular crew against the officers, to deflect any blame from himself, distract from any potential hazards, and quell any thought of mutiny. The main sail has ripped, the bilge pumps are malfunctioning, and there is a small hull breach... none of these problems will ever be addressed. Too many seamen are bailing water and leaving there normal tasks unattended, yet they have been ordered to the bucket brigade. Golden promises have been made about when the ship arrives at its destination port and how well the crew will be rewarded... if they just keep bailing. Many key crew leave the ship at resupply ports, never to be seen again and many inexperienced crew are being added. Every trip is longer and longer...


WOW, what a dark and disturbingly accurate story, yet totally unrelated to anything whatsoever, DADAParableLord3000! I hope you have plenty of these story's to go around... Can I call you DADAPL3000?:googly:

And now, it is time to spin the Wheel of Intoxication.(I only get one spin a week...)


----------



## Dixie

Uh............. ::thread killer::

Hahaha, I'm kidding. Is that wheel still spinning Zurgh!? Do we need to play the typo DRINK! chat game now? lol


----------



## Zurgh

I don't need a reason to misspell... my original language is Typoneees. As for the Wheel of Intoxication... it landed on "Pwhee! Zoom! Powie!"(you'll need your decoder ring for that one) I'm always game for chat.


----------



## Evil Queen

Wow quiet day around here today.


----------



## randomr8

My wife is learning how to make Mojitos tonight. (( - 0/o


----------



## RoxyBlue

May 28 is Amnesty International Day. Today we grant amnesty to all of Zurgh's demons


----------



## Spooky1

I think I ate too much, at the cookout today.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Which prop controller to get...


----------



## scareme

Evil Queen said:


> Wow quiet day around here today.


Shhh. You'll wake the dead.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

wow, i didn't realize how quiet it gets when i'm not here huh, 

i experianced the joy of finishing the contest prop, then leaning back in the chair and sighing in contentment...soon (tomorrow) i'm planning to post in the contest thread..

today was a pretty good day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dog is sleeping in front of the floor fan, Spooky1 is sleeping, all is quiet and well


----------



## Spooky1

Thunderstorms are interfering with yard work. I managed to get the tree into the ground just as the rain started. We still have lots of weeding to do. The dog is hiding in her crate, she really hates thunderstorms.


----------



## GothicCandle

I wonder if i can find a fake one of these???


----------



## Dark Angel 27

had fun today, after church, brother and i and a friend cooked hamburgers, fried fries and drank soda...and then while we ate we watched 'how to train your dragon' and a b movie called 'Mandrake' which turned out to be a waste of money. serves me right renting a b movie.


----------



## stagehand1975

I am about parties out. There is one thing I like about living in this area. This time of year through labor day, there is always something going on. Friday night went to see local music put on by the next town over. Saterday went to an everything trucks show, sunday went to a free concert put on by one of our local radio stations. Sunday night went to a memorial day watchfire. Today I am taking my girlfriend and her kids to the beach. Next weekend is the taste of Syracuse. Weekend after that is oz fest. No time to build props these days.


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 30th is....
* National Mint Julep Day
* Water a Flower Day
* My Bucket's Got A Hole In It Day
* Memorial Day


----------



## PirateLady

Ok how are you going to water your flowers if your bucket has a hole in it?? LOL


----------



## stagehand1975

Every bucket I own has a hole in it. Especially the money bucket.


----------



## Hauntiholik

PirateLady said:


> Ok how are you going to water your flowers if your bucket has a hole in it?? LOL


Run really fast?


----------



## GothicCandle

now if that were "The Muppets" and not "Sesame Street" the girl would have picked up that hatchet and chased him


----------



## Dark Angel 27

that was hillarious!


----------



## pensivepumpkin

I'm thinking that I need to improve my pumpkin bracing skills or this year they will all appear to be rotting early. Argh.

And- I got a similar comment about pumpkins on the dining room table. But it was my spouse.


----------



## debbie5

Quote of the weekend, from my 7 year old as we are paddling across the lake: "Who needs t.v.?? We've got KAYAKS!!"

Finally home...took a shower and put on my best perfume (instead of Deep Woods OFF!) and am in my nightgown at 5pm. Life is so damn good. AWESOME weekend (except for the child's surprise vomiting on the cabin floor at midnight..but hey- it's an adventure..) 

Hope all is well with you & Yours as well. Is it bed time yet??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today was hot, tomorrow will be hotter (99 predicted for Gaithersburg). I hate summer


----------



## Dark Angel 27

that's nothing compared to how hot it will get this summer. we get 105 every summer


----------



## RoxyBlue

The difference is, Texas is dry hot and the DC area is humid hot. Dry hot is more tolerable most of the time.


----------



## debbie5

DC is disgusting in the summer. No, really. It's unbearable.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Word, girl


Speaking of "word", there is a funny video on YouTube of a preacher talking about the new F word in his church, the F word being "forgive". Do a search on the "the new F word" and watch it - very entertaining


----------



## scareme

Going in for cataract surgery tomorrow at 6:30 am. That's usually about the time I'm going to bed. I'm soo looking forward to being able to see again. Then I can get back to working on props, much eaiser if you can see what you are doing.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> The difference is, Texas is dry hot and the DC area is humid hot. Dry hot is more tolerable most of the time.


you got a point Roxy, but weather its hot or dry, it still makes going outside very difficult. when it gets to 105 i can't even bare going outside at all! its even worse that to get anywhere i have to walk in that heat.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good luck with your surgery tomorrow and a speedy recovery.


----------



## PirateLady

good luck with your surgery.....


----------



## GothicCandle

wow, writing a transcript for one of my early YouTube videos: My Stereographs- makes it appear that i say "like" way more often then I really do. I swear! I am NOT a valley girl!


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 31st is....
* National Save Your Hearing Day
* National Macaroon Day
* Speak in Complete Sentences Day 
* World No Tobacco Day
* What You Think Upon Grows Day - a day for positive thinking


----------



## Death's Door

Hello All!

Good Luck Scareme with the peepers surgery and get better!!!!

Had a great weekend. Did some errands and made macaroni salad and some other fixins' on Saturday. On Sunday, went to my brother's house and had a cookout with him and his cool neighbors and got to spend time with my nephew, Isaac. Also, spent some time in the jacquizzi and pool with cocktails. On Sunday, hubby and I usually hang out at the homestead and chill, however, I got a call from my bro saying that hubby left his keys and shoes at his house. Well, went back to bro's house to party some more on Sunday. Great weekend.


----------



## debbie5

Good luck on your surgery, scareme!

Why didn't I know that fluffy women can kayak? I thought I wouldn't fit in the the hole or be too heavy. It's a BIG HOLE ...granted, getting OUT of the kayak with a bad knee & stiff joints was interesting...hubby had to literally give me a hand up & out. Then again, I could have just dumped myself out sideways like a floppy fish....
Now I wanna rent a kayak....but I gotta figure out a way to get OUT on my own! Any suggestions? I can't be the only one who has issues standing from a flat sit on the ground.... spooky1? anyone? suggestions?

"Hello, 911? There is a fluffy lady who can't get out of her kayak ..she's stuck at the park's pond in the middle of the city..."
Hey- maybe I'd make the news!


----------



## GothicCandle

Hope all went well with you Scareme!


----------



## debbie5

Wwwhhhhhheeeeee!! having fun on the mood swing!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I had cataract surgery done in both eyes some years ago. After years of near-sightedness, it's like a miracle to be able to see without glasses or contacts. It's also a very quick surgery, maybe all of 20 minutes after the eye is numbed.

Deb, Spooky1 has a fishing kayak which has a seating area that is more open (and therefore easier to get into and out of). He says it's a recreational style of kayak and that design is typical. There is also a style that lets you sit on top, which does not involve trying to get yourself down into a seating area.


----------



## Spooky1

Scareme, I hope all went well with your surgery. 

Debbie it sounds like you just need a kayaking buddy who can give you a hand up.


----------



## GothicCandle

from http://notalwaysright.com/


> (I am organizing my area of the store when a customer and her young daughter come in.)
> 
> Girl: "Mommy, why can't I marry my cousin?"
> 
> Mother: "Because you're too closely blood related."
> 
> Girl: "What's 'blood related'?"
> 
> Mother: "It means if you had a baby together, it might come out with a deformity. You know&#8230;like having two arms."


----------



## IMU

Over 3 hours of watching a momma box turtle digging a hole to lay her eggs and at 10:00pm ... I gave up. Oh well, I checked this morning and she completed her task and has gone off with almost no signs she was there.

Today, I'll put a wire cage over the area and see what happens in 3 - 4 months! :googly:


----------



## Dixie

Jaybo and I sat on the front porch last night and watched the house across the street from us burn to the ground from 2am until we couldnt hold our eyes open any longer at 4am. So erie, listening to the sounds of the flames, and water hoses, glass breaking, wood falling.... all while the rest of the neighborhood is peaceful and quiet. A haunting sight for sure, and one that will make me appreciate everything that much more today.


----------



## trishaanne

Spending the day cleaning out the grandkids playroom. Our granddaughter, Katelyn, will be spending to night with us because at 7:30 tomorrow morning, she is getting a baby sister and they have to be at the hospital at 5:00 AM. Then tomorrow, Karlie, our other granddaughter, is sleeping over too. They say it's because they want to play together (they are both 3 1/2). I say it's to torture US. Then, tomorrow evening, hubbys daughter, her fiancee and hubbys ex-wife are coming in to spend the night with us because his daughter is getting married Saturday. Still have to do her flowers, buy alot more stuff, set up the venue, etc. OH, and find a dress because the one hubby bought me I REFUSE to wear. Nothing like shopping for formal dresses while trying to keep an eye on two 3 1/2 year olds running through the store. OH BOY...lucky me! I guess I could just suck it up and wear the one he bought and make it easy on myself but I seriously doubt that will happen.


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 1st is....
* Pen Pal Day
* Flip a Coin Day
* National Go Barefoot Day
* National Tailors' Day
* Dare Day
* National Hazelnut Cake Day
* National Running Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

There's a house I drive by on the way to work that burned, not to the ground but extensively. I never saw anyone in the yard on my daily trips other than two dogs before it burned. It's been rebuilt, and every time I pass it, I wonder what happened to the dogs and whether they were inside the house when it burned. Kind of funny, I suppose, that I never wonder about the people who might have lived there, but I never saw them. The dogs were real.


----------



## GothicCandle

Dixie said:


> Jaybo and I sat on the front porch last night and watched the house across the street from us burn to the ground from 2am until we couldnt hold our eyes open any longer at 4am. So erie, listening to the sounds of the flames, and water hoses, glass breaking, wood falling.... all while the rest of the neighborhood is peaceful and quiet. A haunting sight for sure, and one that will make me appreciate everything that much more today.


When I was about nine years old, me and all the neighborhood kids were at school(thankfully) and my mom and grandpa were home. He was about 50 I guess so not senile yet but he had a delayed reaction, or something, I guess, because he went out for a cigarette and mom walked outside and he was very casually standing there, watching smoke rise coming from a neighbors house as it burned three houses away. If I remember the story told right Mom asked "What are you doing?" and he matter of factly replied "Watching the neighbors house burn down." Obviously my mom had the sense to call 911, no one was hurt, but it did indeed burn to the ground. The firefighters said though that it wouldn't have mattered if grandpa had called earlier, the house went up really quick thanks to whatever was in it being so flammable.


----------



## Death's Door

IMU said:


> Over 3 hours of watching a momma box turtle digging a hole to lay her eggs and at 10:00pm ... I gave up. Oh well, I checked this morning and she completed her task and has gone off with almost no signs she was there.
> 
> Today, I'll put a wire cage over the area and see what happens in 3 - 4 months! :googly:


Hubby and I have box turtles. Everytime he sees one trying to cross the highway or injured, he stops and brings it home. We have a female turtle hubby named "Gertie". Part of the back of her shell was cracked and filled with maggots (sorry to be graphic but it was gross) and he cleaned them out and we kept her in the kitchen. we put her in the outdoor pen (Turtle Cove) once the shell healed.


----------



## Draik41895

England swings like a pendulum do, bobbies on bicycles two by two, Westminster Alley, the tower Big Ben, the rosy red cheeks of the little children.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sing it Draik!


----------



## debbie5

Dear G*d, it's hot.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Dear G*d, it's hot.


it's 50f here.


----------



## trishaanne

It was 97 here today. I REALLY wish the central air hadn't died out on us!


----------



## Draik41895

I need a remote control car. maybe ill look in savers. but saver is across from the mall. and the mall has claw machines. I can win at those. I can also get pretty far in ms pacman. the movies has ms pacman and claw machines. plus theres movies. huh, guess I know what im doing tomorrow.


----------



## debbie5

Hubs & I are trying to refi our very small mortgage. I think we just fell off of the turnip truck. We figured: we have almost no debt, great credit rating, small mortgage...oh noooooooooooooo... Closing costs are the same whether you are buying a 8 million dollar home or refi'ing our piddly mortgage (our mortgage is so small cuz we put a lot down to keep mortgage payments decent). PLUS, because it's such a small refi, the interest rates are huge. Almost what they are now in our old loan. WTH?? So they good guy finishes last. This is nuts. I won't take a chance on a home equity loan with the crazy market we have now.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I never realized until today how much fun Vixen is to play with. We did a light show to the tune of "Down with the sickness" by disturbed. I wish I had had the camera with me. It was great. We also had a few small servo driven creations doing odd things in the shop. Beer makes us do strange things and think they are hilarious.


----------



## Zurgh

RoxyBlue said:


> May 28 is Amnesty International Day. Today we grant amnesty to all of Zurgh's demons


So *that* is how they got out of there ritual containment, been wondering just how they had escaped for a little while now:googly:...


----------



## Haunted Spider

debbie5 said:


> Hubs & I are trying to refi our very small mortgage. I think we just fell off of the turnip truck. We figured: we have almost no debt, great credit rating, small mortgage...oh noooooooooooooo... Closing costs are the same whether you are buying a 8 million dollar home or refi'ing our piddly mortgage (our mortgage is so small cuz we put a lot down to keep mortgage payments decent). PLUS, because it's such a small refi, the interest rates are huge. Almost what they are now in our old loan. WTH?? So they good guy finishes last. This is nuts. I won't take a chance on a home equity loan with the crazy market we have now.


Why are you refinancing? Are you trying to add money to it for a repair to the home? Or are you just trying to reduce the rates? I think home equity loans are cheaper now than refinancing rates. Just a thought.


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 2nd is....
* National Bubba Day - are you a Bubba? Celebrate your given name or nickname today.

* National Leave the Office Earlier Day - you read it right! You have permission to leave early.

* National Rocky Road Day - ohhhh ice cream. Can you go wrong with chocolate ice cream made of marshmallow and nuts? Okay, if your lactose intolerant it sucks but...

* Yell "Fudge" at the Cobras in North America Day


----------



## debbie5

Spidey- our mortgage is a bit high, & we are trying to bring it down. Home Equity loans are a bad bad bad idea, especially since our gov't.'s finances are wacked out right now. 

It was almost 90 yesterday and super humid...today it's 63 and I'm in fleece.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's about time summer arrived. I'm thoroughly enjoying lounging by/in the pool, gardening, sleeping in, no running around... no homework!


----------



## Haunted Spider

ah, well check around at a few banks. Find out what their 15 year loans run and what the minimum is. I know when we got our mortgage a year ago, some banks were just outlandish and other rather reasonable. We currently have Wells Fargo, and I am happy with them, at least from our experience so far. Good luck with the refinance.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 wants to share a view from his kayak he just sent me:

DSCF3019 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Sure beats working


----------



## Haunted Spider

I miss kayaking. I hopefully will be in one again over Labor day on the st Marie's river in the UP of Michigan.  Sure does look like Spooky is having a good day.


----------



## GothicCandle

Roxy, last year I went camping near a place like that


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 wants to share a view from his kayak he just sent me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]DSCF3019 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/[/IMG]
> 
> Sure beats working


Mmmmm, kinda looks like photo shop to me Roxy. 
Where did you say that was sent from?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, BD, he took the picture from a seated position in his kayak while out on Seneca Lake in Gaithersburg. He did take our smaller digital camera with him when he left this morning but this shot was probably taken with his phone.


----------



## Draik41895

I took this weekend off from life. I spent it at Fanime Con. And now schools over, I really have to work on some props.


----------



## trishaanne

As of 8:12 AM today, I now have SIX grandchildren. Our newest granddaughter arrived today. Adalyn Reece Williams weighed in at 6 lb 5 oz and is BEAUTIFUL. I'll be taking her big sister up there in a few hours to meet her and then taking the other two granddaughters to the boardwalk to ride on some rides and eat junk food before bringing them back here for a sleepover. Then tomorrow I get to ditch them and get ready for the wedding on Saturday. I guess we can sleep on Sunday!

http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/252181_2109679662935_1273911334_32617357_5086330_s.jpg


----------



## debbie5

Congrats, trishaanne! And I really don't know how you do all that you do...you put the Energizer Bunny to shame!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Trish!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> And now schools over, I really have to work on some props.


Yes, yes, you do

Hmmm, so do I - better get crackin'.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Pattie!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Grandma Trishaanne!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats Trishanne on the new boogala!!!

Weather in our neck of the woods took a turn for the better today. Last night around 9 p.m. I went out to make sure the beagle brigade had enough water and it was still so humid and 81 degrees. I hope we get rain soon because the ground is very dry and I have to keep watering the gardens.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

congrats trish!


----------



## Dixie

That just sounds heavenly fun, Trishaanne, congratulations for sure!


----------



## Hauntiholik

You know what my days used to be like? I just tested. Nobody murdered me, or put me in a potato, or fed me to birds. I had a pretty good life. But then you showed up. You dangerous, mute, lunatic. So you know what? You win. Just go.
-Glados


----------



## Zurgh

Wow, Haunti! You read my writhing, black mass of tendrils some would call my mind... why does it sound so familiar?


----------



## Draik41895

I realized a lack of sufficient black and orange in my life lately


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I wonder how hard it would be to convert a regular computer board into a prop controller?


----------



## scareme

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. I can read print now that I couldn't read before. But things are still real cloudy. Doc said it might take a couple of weeks for that to go away. How long did it take for you Roxy? I'm ready to have my head out of the clouds.



trishaanne said:


> S. OH, and find a dress because the one hubby bought me I REFUSE to wear. Nothing like shopping for formal dresses while trying to keep an eye on two 3 1/2 year olds running through the store. OH BOY...lucky me! I guess I could just suck it up and wear the one he bought and make it easy on myself but I seriously doubt that will happen.


Trish, please would you post a picture of the dress. I can just imagine what my hubby would pick for me.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Glad to hear you are getting better, scareme


----------



## Goblin




----------



## GothicCandle

Goblin said:


>


----------



## debbie5

I do believe it's National Doughnut Day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everyone. I can read print now that I couldn't read before. But things are still real cloudy. Doc said it might take a couple of weeks for that to go away. How long did it take for you Roxy? I'm ready to have my head out of the clouds.


I don't recall any cloudiness right after cataract surgery at all. You can have cloudiness due to a natural buildup of crud on the back of the capsule that the lens sits in. That's called a secondary cataract and it takes all of five minutes to treat with a laser, burning a tiny hole in the back of the capsule to let more light into the back of the eye.


----------



## Haunted Spider

So Yesterday, I had to go to a meeting in down town cleveland at the State building. The surface lots were full so I had to park in the parking garage. I chose to park in the one close to the building. Not ever being there before I enter the garage which the ramp goes down. I entered the underground level, that I didn't know existed. This level is creepy, like you weave in and out of the support posts to get to the spots, there is broken down walls and water flowing in from the soil to half built drains. The area is barely lit as my lights had to come on to see where I was going. I get parked at the back of the garage and go to get out of my car. The space next to me is open and in front of that car is a black cat staring at me. See picture below 









I was pretty sure I was about to get attacked by something. Luckily, it is all ok. I am just avoiding, ladders, mirrors, and a few other things for the next 24 hours


----------



## RoxyBlue

I used to live in Cleveland. In some areas, a black cat is the least of your worries


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spent some time on the phone this morning with American Express - my corporate credit card somehow got compromised and there were several attempts to make large internet purchases in foreign countries in the past few days. Fortunately AMEX is on the ball with contacting you when there's a potential issue. I have no idea how the number could have been obtained since I have the information memorized for any on-line purchases for the company and the card never leaves my physical possession except at one of the local Staples stores, and I'm standing right there when it's swiped. So, the account has been inactivated and a new card will be here on Monday.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I had the same thing happen about 2 months ago. The card was compromised, only i found it first. The person tested the card with purchases from Yahoo mail, not sure on that one, and also from toys R us as a gift card. I was checking my balance and saw the compromised charges that had posted only an hour or so earlier. It is a hassle not having a credit card though. If I could track down the moron that stole it, I would sick the black kitty from the parking garage on him.


----------



## scareme

I don't think the black kitty from the parking garage is of this world. I've never seen eyes glow like that. I think somewhere in that garage must be a portal to hell.


----------



## Draik41895

ooh, lets go find it! talk about inspiration!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> ooh, lets go find it! talk about inspiration!


We'll tie a rope around your waist and send you in, Draik, and you can retrieve any prop-worthy materials you find while you're in there. Oh, and don't forget to offer a sardine to the cat with the glowing eyes so she'll let you pass unharmed.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## debbie5

Hahhahaha!! Where do you people FIND these pics!!


----------



## debbie5

It's just such a perfect day. I want to bottle it & save it.


----------



## Spooky1

My back is killing me! On the bright side I did get a lot done in the yard and around the house. It's been the perfect day here weather wise.


----------



## Dixie

It's a million degrees outside. At least.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dixie, you must be living on the surface of the sun:googly:

Hot weather is not my friend.


----------



## Spooky1

Finished putting together my new work bench. Picked it up at Harbor freight a couple weeks ago. I got a real good deal with it on sale. It's all hard wood, so it won't get so banged up like my old pine work bench.

DSC03713 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## scareme

Wow, that's a nice looking work bench. And I'll take that saw and vice grip too.


----------



## Bone Dancer

That is wayyyyyyy to clean an nice. Suggest some paint splatters, burn marks, saw cuts, holes and maybe some great stuff dripped down one of the legs. Then it will be ready for prop building. 
Have fun on your new work bench Spooky, we except great things from you now.


----------



## Spooky1

Bone Dancer said:


> That is wayyyyyyy to clean an nice. Suggest some paint splatters, burn marks, saw cuts, holes and maybe some great stuff dripped down one of the legs. Then it will be ready for prop building.
> Have fun on your new work bench Spooky, we except great things from you now.


All the holes, paint and cuts are on the old bench (which I still have).  I'm sure the new one will earn its marks over time.


----------



## Zurgh

scareme said:


> I don't think the black kitty from the parking garage is of this world. I've never seen eyes glow like that. I think somewhere in that garage must be a portal to hell.


That is El Diablo Gato... one of the demons released recently from my containment, DO NOT APPROACH with out proper anti-devil gear class 8!!!... She is one mean (cat) bitch... Distant cousin of Ubast (goddling/goddess) repeat, Class 8 minimum recapture protocols in effect, That cat will F*....(Pleasant edit, all is fine, Big Z is obviously intoxicated to some degree and must be Ignored, but leave odd black cats alone for your safety and report all strange happenings to your local authorities.)* ...RAPE the remains, OMGIHSMS!!!!! I lost 2 great agents and 15 in various support troops...all that BLOOD, The INHUMANITY of that THINGS VENGANCE!!!! Oh, there is no hell gate there, she just go's where she wanna'..........:googly:


----------



## Dixie

Oh crap Zurgh, I thought we were talking about Spooky's cool new bench. Is that dude in yellow highlighting up there holding you down, or hurting you or anything?!??!


----------



## Zurgh

Anytime I even hint about "the agency" they... *(What a joker! He's too tossed and confused to make any reliable contribution, other than silly-talk! Ignore the public service announcement in yellow and enjoy your night.)*... but on another note, guess who has an inter...ER, ...appointment for Monday morning, to "discuss alternate remuneration via corporate trans-location" uh, with me doctor...n' junk...

Those bastards! on to me again!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Apparently some folks could use a good night's sleep


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, that blasted sysop/editor/brain wave monitor system, the head chip.... and his network... And there stupid dog/aardvark...

And Now, a man that can give a cat influenza.....


----------



## debbie5

(pushing button on translator system....as it shoots out sparks, sputters & dies..)


----------



## RoxyBlue

June 4 is:

Applesauce Cake Day - blech:googly:

Hug Your Cat Day - I'll have to hug the dog instead 

Old Maid's Day - I no longer qualify as one of those


----------



## Dixie

2 brand new sheets of perfect foam, and nothing but time stretched out in front of me. Life is GOOD.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> June 4 is:
> 
> Hug Your Cat Day - I'll have to hug the dog instead


My cat has been insisting on hugging me all day lol. She acts like such a lonely thing, so sad, oh poor Mozi. lol. You'd think we never pay any attention to her.



RoxyBlue said:


> Old Maid's Day - I no longer qualify as one of those


Depending on what era's standards this comes from I may already be one at my age of 23(to be 24 later this year) though Victorian standard was 25 right? Is the modern day standard 30??


----------



## Evil Queen

Applesauce cake is goooood!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Heatstroke is bad.


----------



## GothicCandle

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Heatstroke is bad.


so is hypothermia.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just got back a little while ago from a benefit concert for our sister parish in Haiti. Our choir director put together quite the eclectic program - from Bernstein to Brahms to Shaker melody I wrote a violin/piano arrangement of a gospel hymn (Precious Lord) that we did with the choir - turned out very nice From the looks of the donation basket, we brought in a nice bit of change to support the medical mission that goes to Haiti a couple three times a year.

This week starts final rehearsals for "The Mikado" which opens next weekend, have a second round of performances the following weekend, and then I think I'll feel as if I'm on vacation at last:jol: Somewhere in there I have a prop to finish, too.


----------



## debbie5

Took the kids to their 1st pop concert- many teeny bopper groups, biggest of which was Jason Darulo (sp?) and Big Time Rush. Was a 6 hour long concert but we only stayed for the best groups, so only 3 hours. 
Yes, we asked for the free earplugs. Bass was so loud that hearing the actual singing was hard to make out... made me feel old..LOL. Jason is an amazing performer...reminds me of Usher..and not to be an old creeper lady, but his body is amazing. A guy and a girl fought over his sweaty tank top he threw into the crowd..finally the security guys ripped it in 1/2 and gave each a piece.I saw a 15 year old girl cry and shake the entire time Big Time Rush was on. 
There was some kind of cult there...all these 15 year old girls with the exact same outfits: t shirt knotted in back, short jeans shorts and flip flops with neon painted toes. It was weird. But it was a gorgeous day & my kids had a great time. They bought their own concert t-shirts against my uber-frugal advice: $25!. Hey- I still have my Janet Jackson "Control" tour t-shirt...All good.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

Roxy- mikado is awesome.

Go Canucks! 2 up in the cup finals!


----------



## Zurgh

Loooooooong day...
Today's to do list entirely completed, tomorrows to do list... ½ done already.
Going to clean up the shop/lab tomorrow to get it up and running at full capacity again.
Oh, and can I get my nice weather back? This whole wet and grey crap is now officially beyond old... I'm not asking for 120º heat, just partly sunny/cloudy 70-80º and DRY!

No, that was way too coherent...Shiver me biscuit n' lance a' boil, full powder in the boar with no soap... Jack's away at log school with no beer, butter or beans.


----------



## Dixie

It was like 189 degrees here today with about 321 percent humidity. I would gladly take some of your wet and gray "crap", and can otherwise not feel sorry for you a'tall.


----------



## Goblin

Dixie said:


> It was like 189 degrees here today with about 321 percent humidity. I would gladly take some of your wet and gray "crap", and can otherwise not feel sorry for you a'tall.


I heard Texas grasshoppers love 189 degree weather with 321 per cent humidity.


----------



## Dixie

I couldn't tell ya. Haven't seen one yet. Maybe the Heavens heard my prayers, and eradicated grasshoppers from the planet. Here's hoping.


----------



## Goblin

Dixie said:


> I couldn't tell ya. Haven't seen one yet. Maybe the Heavens heard my prayers, and eradicated grasshoppers from the planet. Here's hoping.


You need some like theses.........


----------



## Dixie

*thud*


----------



## Goblin

Dixie said:


> *thud*


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're having relatively cool, slightly humid overcast weather today, which beats the mid-90s weather we had earlier this week. I'm definitely not a hot weather kind of girl - rags me out really fast. I'm hoping the AC is turned on in the theater when we start final rehearsals this week. The theater management used to turn on the AC based on calendar date, not actual temperature, and we've had to endure the occasional unpleasantly uncomfortable performances because of it. And as bad as it is in the orchestra pit, it's nothing compared to what the actors endure on stage in heavy costume and makeup under bright lights.


----------



## Draik41895

ive been so asleep all day. I was falling asleep in church, Ive been in and out of sleep all day since that. Come on, It took me two days to get this far! cant i get through the last 50 pages!?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i had a wild weekend. our church had a bbq and then a very rediculous scavenger hunt...no we didn't go hunting for things....no siree not our church! we had to do some crazy stuff, like slow dance with a senior citizen, re-enact the battle of the alamo, do an interpritive dance to the music of a street performer (it was a violinest) and sing 'careless whisper' with some dudes from ohio. 

my neice was along for the trip, and she ended up doing the same thing and then attempted to eat an ice cream cone within 7 seconds...didn't make it but the other kid did. they also walked into a tourist shop and try on the clothes, my friend got 'saved' by a street preacher and one of the leadership guys walked up to a complete stranger and called him 'daddy' and then gave him a hug

last but not least, we had to high 5 a bike cop in short shorts and climb a tree. the last thing on the list was to be the first back to the church and then help clean it up.

it was a blast...and i still can't believe i went along with it. i had some cop staring at me during the 'battle'. 

our group won and they got it all on video....


----------



## Zurgh

Today was dryer and I saw the sun, if only briefly. I'm not a big fan of the heat, Dixie & RoxyB, but it is usually not so grey & wet for this late into spring. My tomatoes must have the sun!

Tomorrow is only a ½ day at work, I have an 'Appointment' for 'Drastic Career Reorientation Syndrome' or DCRS in the morning. With some 'luck' it will be my last day with my current 'employer' as well.:ninja::googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Time to start planning the layout of the trail for this year. Especially since I can't sleep.


----------



## Draik41895

Done. 639 pages, approx. 3 days. The Lost Symbol.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Draik41895 said:


> Done. 639 pages, approx. 3 days. The Lost Symbol.


That was a great book!


----------



## Draik41895

definately, probably why i read it so fast. My grandpa said he wanted it back before the end of the year, I dont think he expected it back before the end of the week.


----------



## GothicCandle

Draik41895 said:


> definately, probably why i read it so fast. My grandpa said he wanted it back before the end of the year, I dont think he expected it back before the end of the week.


I read each of the harry potter books in 24 hours or less  :googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Gooda Morning all!!!

Saturday night was hubby's dart league banquet and they have door prizes. I had his ticket so when he name was called, I look around for him and didn't see him (figuring he went to the little boys' room or to refresh his drink). I went up to pick an envelope and opened it up to find out that he won the 36 inch Samsung HD TV!! I found him standing there with some friends and showed him what he won. He couldn't believe it!! He was near the platform and was going to pick an envelope but saw me going up and doing it instead. 

On Sunday we hung out at the homestead and worked in the yard, drank coronas, ate snow crabs and steamed corn. I think it was a good weekend.


----------



## Spooky1

Back to work after taking a week off. First to catch up on a weeks worth of emails. Not too much work piled up waiting for me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

June 6 is:

National Gardening Exercise Day- Get out and exercise with your plants. 

National Yo-Yo Day


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, back to work for one day, then off for two. Yippie.

Wait a minute, National Yo-Yo day? They named a day after me? Cool!

**EDIT** 200 posts for me!


----------



## debbie5

Taking "Into to Kayaking" course....apprehensive as water in river is pretty high & fast moving. Will see how it looks from the shore...

Another beautiful day. Hoping weather man is WRONG as he is predicting 97 degrees on Thursday! Baby robins look very grumpy & are throwing themselves from the nest. They all made it- no blue jays ate them in the nest! Momma & Poppa Robin were very attentive parents.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

Debbie- let me know how your class goes! I have never done river kayaking, but I learned on a lake and got my ocean kayak out yesterday for the first time this season. It was great. The tide was so low I could see crabs walking around on the bottom.

My random thought: I hate it when the weather heats up faster than you expect so you take a day off to play in the sun, but the duct tape un-stuck in the heat so your perfect rib cage must be re-manufactured before mache time. Sigh.


----------



## Draik41895

Whats new Scooby Doo?


----------



## debbie5

I really think duct tape is over-rated. It quickly breaks down, or the glue comes away from the backing and leaves a gooey mess. I've switched over to using clear packing tape, which at least comes off cleanly when it breaks down and doesn't leave a stringy gummy mess. 

Ahhhh..I need a nap. But if I nap, then I won't sleep tonight. What a dilemma! LOL.
I managed to watch the last baby robin jump form the nest, peep for a while and then take off. Kinda like graduation day. Cute lil things.


----------



## Hauntiholik

MacabreRob makes me think of The Doctor.

















Congrats on hitting 200 BioHazardCustoms!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Haunti!

I'm not blinking, I'm not blinking, I'm not blinking....


----------



## Hauntiholik

From the other end of the house I can hear the parrot

"Get 'em! Get 'em! Get 'em! Get 'em! Get 'em! Get 'em! Get 'em!....Meooow......Bella......Bite! Bite! Bite!....Bite Dad!......Hey Duuuuude!.....Iian birrrrrrrrrd...bite! Bite! Bite! Whatcha dooooooooin? Kiss kiss. Come here Bella. Hello? Get down!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

You need to vary your conversations so that bird can learn new phrases:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> You need to vary your conversations so that bird can learn new phrases:googly:


Where do you think he learned to swear? Hehehe

He was talking to the cats (Bella and Binx).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Parrots and kids - they both pick up the language you really don't want them to learn:jol:

One of my co-workers experienced this years ago when he was cut off in traffic by another driver. Before he could open his mouth, his three-year-old son who had been sitting quietly in his car seat said "A$$hole!". In telling the story later, my co-worker said "Well, at least he used it in the correct context".


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my favorite parrot videos:


----------



## debbie5

A friend's son taught the parrot to say "F*&k you!" when you spoke to it....

"Aren't you a pretty bird? Who's a pretty birrrddddd??"

"F*&k you!"


----------



## Zurgh

First mistake was teaching my kids to talk, now all they do is talk back...

Heheheh, no they don't.

'Appointment' went swimmingly well! Now for tomorrow... a drug test and physical... Who thinks there should be cause for alarm? 
Where are my limbs!?!? And why are the Laser apes mocking my commemorative pickled herring collection?!?!?:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pre-employment drug tests and physicals are not unusual for some industries, Zurgh. I'm sure it's nothing personal:jol:


----------



## Zurgh

I'm not worried, they don't test for getting high on life and I'm in fair to good shape (for a 200 year old octoplegic)... I'm glad it's not a sanity test... I can only keep *that* act up for so long...:googly:

Now I must dash to check out on something... very interesting indeed!


----------



## Evil Queen

There is pink foam in Sacramento!









Thank you Zurgh for checking it out last night!


----------



## IMU

You'll have a pee-test for every job you want and every job you want to keep ... fact of life!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is National Chocolate Ice Cream Day - woo hoo!


Unrelated to ice cream, there are just some folks in the world you can't have a discussion with. You know who they are - the folks who are so intent on proving their point that they don't hear a word you say. Learn to identify them so you can avoid anything other than basic pleasantries in conversations:jol:


----------



## IMU

RoxyBlue said:


> Learn to identify them so you can avoid anything other than basic pleasantries in conversations:jol:


Thanks for pointing me out!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love chocolate ice cream! In fact, I love just about any ice cream. Yesterday, I had (mint chocolate chip) ice cream for breakfast... It was my birthday and I figured what the heck, but I've had it for breakfast on non-birthday days too. That's the good thing about being 45, nobody can tell you "You can't have ice cream for breakfast".


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> Thanks for pointing me out!


Mwahaha, you can run, but you cannot hide!:ninja:

And I posted a happy birthday thread for you in the Welcome Room, Ms Wicked - you also cannot hide!:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Lesson Learned This Year: And some people are so mean & toxic, they need to be avoided at all costs.


----------



## GothicCandle

Hauntiholik said:


> Where do you think he learned to swear? Hehehe
> 
> He was talking to the cats (Bella and Binx).


i had a childhood friend who's grandma had a parrot who answered the phone. They had a whole room, no cage, and the parrot would hear the phone ring, fly/walk over to it, knock it off the hook and say "Hello?" and then other words. Often people would take a bit to figure out they were not speaking to a human. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

You said it, Deb

I just read an article yesterday about ending relationships that are toxic. It made a very good point that being around toxic people can make you that way in spite of your best efforts. I used to work years ago with a woman who constantly complained about her current situation and talked about how wonderful her previous living place/job/whatever was. Once day I was chatting with our secretary and suddenly heard Complaning Woman comments come out my mouth. Shocked me enough that I started really working to keep her toxicity away from me (hard to do when you work in the same place, but I managed it).


----------



## RoxyBlue

All things considered, I'd rather be at home working on a prop. Or sitting out on the back patio in the shade enjoying the view of my yard.


----------



## debbie5

Too hot to cook. And the gas grill died. PIZZA NIGHT!


----------



## Draik41895

hmm... to camp or not to camp?


----------



## Dixie

Ahhhh, there's nothing like the smell of burning foam to bring to mind that Halloween feeling.


----------



## debbie5

Camp, draik...always camp.


----------



## Jaybo

RoxyBlue said:


> You said it, Deb
> 
> I just read an article yesterday about ending relationships that are toxic. It made a very good point that being around toxic people can make you that way in spite of your best efforts. I used to work years ago with a woman who constantly complained about her current situation and talked about how wonderful her previous living place/job/whatever was. Once day I was chatting with our secretary and suddenly heard Complaning Woman comments come out my mouth. Shocked me enough that I started really working to keep her toxicity away from me (hard to do when you work in the same place, but I managed it).


I used to work around a lot of bitter people. All that negativity starts to creep into your soul. That's why Dixie is my Angel! She keeps me grounded and focused on what's really important. 

I now work in a much better place. Had to get out of there before I reached the ninth level of hell.


----------



## debbie5

I am blessed to live in an era of antibiotics, toilet paper and air conditioning.

Oh! And Lowe's.


----------



## Zurgh

Evil Queen said:


> There is pink foam in Sacramento!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Zurgh for checking it out last night!


No problem!



IMU said:


> You'll have a pee-test for every job you want and every job you want to keep ... fact of life!


Actually, no. I have worked for many companies whose Random Drug Testing policy was just an empty threat, they would loose too many employees if they tested and would find it imposable to replace them with 'clean' ones that had even ¼ of the needed qualifications or experience at the provided wage. I have even seen it used in want adds only, as a wishful discouragement.

What it tells me, is that this company has higher standards and better quality employees. It also helps to remove some unwanted competition.

Personally, I really don't care what anyone does at home, on there own time. When they bring it into the public, then it becomes everyone's problem. Just look at the happy weekend drunk (at home, not pestering anyone), that's OK. Put him behind the wheel, that's NOT OK... it's criminally dangerous.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hey everyone. been really busy but i am getting one or two props completed!


----------



## Draik41895

debbie5 said:


> Camp, draik...always camp.


Haha, camp it is! but then... less prop time... I'll have to work over time when I get back. And now an excerpt from Bobby Darin:

Oh, you know, you know, you know, you know, you know you must have been a beautiful baby! You must have been a beautiful Child! When you were only startin, to go to kindergarten, you must have drove those other childs wild! Oh well, oh well, oh well, and when it came to winning blue ribbons, I'll bet you showed those other kids how! I can see the judges eye, as they handed you the prize! I'll bet you gave the cutest booowww!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Spent the day in experimentation with a new fog dispersal system. We learned that three 400w foggers and 2 chillers is enough to get 95% of our haunt covered in a ground hugging fog, and one unchilled small fogger is enough to fog the room where we will have one of our biggest creatures. Got a great ground fog over our cemetery, as well. The wind was on our side today. Wish we had thought to put batteries in the camera.


----------



## Dixie

Jaybo said:


> I used to work around a lot of bitter people. All that negativity starts to creep into your soul. That's why Dixie is my Angel! She keeps me grounded and focused on what's really important.
> 
> I now work in a much better place. Had to get out of there before I reached the ninth level of hell.


Aw! Thank you  It works out well, because you know just when I need to be picked up too. (As in, when I start frantically cleaning, and can't stop - you know, LOL) hehe

Foam carving. Very therapeutic. Finished 3 stones this week, LMAOOOOO


----------



## Goblin

Awwwwwww, that's sweet Googlie. Is that a grasshopper behind you?


----------



## IMU

Zurgh said:


> Actually, no. I have worked for many companies whose Random Drug Testing policy was just an empty threat, they would loose too many employees if they tested and would find it imposable to replace them with 'clean' ones that had even ¼ of the needed qualifications or experience at the provided wage. I have even seen it used in want adds only, as a wishful discouragement.
> 
> What it tells me, is that this company has higher standards and better quality employees. It also helps to remove some unwanted competition.
> 
> Personally, I really don't care what anyone does at home, on there own time. When they bring it into the public, then it becomes everyone's problem. Just look at the happy weekend drunk (at home, not pestering anyone), that's OK. Put him behind the wheel, that's NOT OK... it's criminally dangerous.


Ours was an "empty threat" as well until 2 serious incidents happened (made the news both times), the boss in charge of the organization got fired for not following through with the random drug testing as stated by our company policy and lawyers got involved.

Now we all are subjected to random drug tests and if we don't like it then we have to quit or be fired. It IS a fact of life with some positions.

I have nothing to hide so if they want to waste 3 hours of my workday to have me pee in a cup and pay me for it ... that's fine too. :googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Gonna be a hot one today (98 degrees) and tomorrow's forecast (100 degrees) in NJ. My lawn/weeds are brown - not green anymore. I can't remember the last time we had rain.


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 8th is....
* Best Friend's Day - your best friend is always there for you. Let them know how much you value your friendship.

* Name Your Poison Day - :xbones: what's your decision?

* Upsy Daisy Day - turn that frown upside down. Put a smile on your face ya sour puss and face the day positively.


----------



## IMU

Hauntiholik said:


> June 8th is....
> * Best Friend's Day - your best friend is always there for you. Let them know how much you value your friendship.


----------



## Spooky1

* Best Friend's Day - Roxy is my best friend. :kissvil:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Google sketchup is fun to play with.


----------



## Haunted Spider

So I committed to build a parade float for a Young Marines group locally. I like building so I told them I would do it for chump change basically even though I know I will have a hundred hours into it. They want an LTV 4 which is a tank hybrid that transports people and a vehicle. It has treads on it. I can build the vehicle but the treads are killing me. My best thought was to use a conveyor belt and screw 2x4 pieces cut to look like tracks to it. Any ideas as to where to get a used conveyor belt on a very small budget?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> * Best Friend's Day - Roxy is my best friend. :kissvil:


This is why Spooky1 is a keeper:kisskin:

Remember the theme song to "The Courtship of Eddie's Father"? That's one of the best "best friends" songs out there. Ignore the spelling errors in the video


----------



## Evil Queen

Spiderclimber said:


> Any ideas as to where to get a used conveyor belt on a very small budget?


Maybe look for treadmills at the curbies or Goodwill.


----------



## Spooky1

Name Your Poison Day - That would be Wild Turkey - Rare Breed 108.4 proof 

A song for Best Friends Day (Andrew Gold just passed away last week)


----------



## debbie5

I think my best friend just might be buttercream frosting?

I had to put the sprinkler on the lawn as it's so hot out. I got caught in it as it squirted around...it felt REALLY good! After having a full-on, pre-"global warming", snow filled winter, looks like we are gonna have a kick ars summer. Sweet! I have some chili from the freezer (I THINK it's chili??..it might be cabbage soup? I forgot to label 2 bags of something in there...LOL) to throw over some microwaved salt taters, 2 quarts of fresh picked strawberries, biscuits and whipped cream. Forgot to buy salad- oh well. 
Dinner on the front porch!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Sweet! I have some chili from the freezer (I THINK it's chili??..it might be cabbage soup? I forgot to label 2 bags of something in there...LOL)


Could Be Meat, Could Be Cake--It's Meat Cake!


----------



## Evil Queen

Beefcake??


----------



## Spooky1

I prefer Cheesecake! 

cheesecake-picnic-party by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## debbie5

Hi. It's tomorrow here already.


----------



## debbie5

There are not one but two bats in my basement!

(running around like Chicken Little)....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I just knocked over a shelf with a dozen flood lights on it. I broke 8 of them. Wonderful.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

lots of things happened today, but in the intrest of having a positive attitude (i know, big shocker right? ) i'll just skip the negitives.

my minion is staying with us for her summer vacation. todays activites included completing the kennel that will be housing my cubs. it's looks awesome all painted up with tiger stripes! the mini strobe brought it all together! it looks awesome!

add to that, trying very hard to finish another doll (this one's for a friends birthday present) and we have a very sleepy niece and me, getting ready for bed....not a bad day all in all! :lolkin:


----------



## Draik41895

So, I'll be on my way to arizona saturday. 11 hour drive from here, fun...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> There are not one but two bats in my basement!
> 
> (running around like Chicken Little)....


If you feed them, maybe they'll stick around until Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue

June 9 is Donald Duck Day - in honor of Donald Duck's cartoon debut. Donald Duck first appeared in "The Wise Hen" on June 9, 1934.


----------



## debbie5

I LOVE those old cartoons! thanks Roxy!

I have a very nice bat nerd coming to inspect my house fro FREE to find out where the lil bast..I mean bats are coming in! YAY! I LOVE bats- just not in my house....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Back to work today. The weekend goes by too fast. Can I propose that we work two days a week and take off five?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

*



*




I posted this on the smuckers facebook page and they blocked it...go figure..losers!


----------



## debbie5

Okay- so I had to cancel out on the kayaking lesson...it was 98 degrees out and I had no desire to keel over dead in kayak.
maybe I'll try again next week...for the lesson, not death....


----------



## debbie5

I saw a documentary about genetically altered food...and how one farmer who refused to grow the crops got sued by some huge company (Monsanto, I think). Pretty soon all the altered crops will cross-pollinate with all the unaltered crops...Frankenfood. Scary. We are killing ourselves. I cannot believe the absolute crap food we are making, when we have the potential to make healthy, great food.And don't get me ranting about federally funded school lunches and all the back door deals made to keep kids eating all that high fat cheese and mad cow beef. I don't agree with the statement made in here that GE foods are responsible for the obesity epidemic. Huge portion sizes, bad VERY TASTY food and our cultural embracing of a lazy lifestyle has done that

My family holds LOTS of stock in Monsanto.  
I did my senior essay in high school on Agent Orange...100% scary. I really can't think about all this too much as it literally makes my heart and soul sick.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Only in the US...greed is a very big thing. This is one of the main reasons I started growing and canning my own stuff. the things I haven't grown I buy from the amish.
the huge company you mention in Monsanto.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If you want more info this is where I get most of it.....beware, it can make you very upset.

http://www.organicconsumers.org/


----------



## Hauntiholik

Oh my gosh. They have the air conditioning cranked up so much that I'm shivering!


----------



## Spooky1

I don't have a problem with genetically modified foods. Man has been manipulating his crops through selective breeding since agriculture started. Believe me, almost nothing we eat came that way naturally. I'm all for organic foods, since I don't need antibiotics, and pesticides in my food. The question is how do you prevent bugs from eating your crops, without pesticides? Also how do we feed the nearly 7 billion (and growing) people on this planet.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

GMOs are not cross pollinating plants, so this isn't the same type of thing as selective breeding.
What are genetically-modified foods?
The term GM foods or GMOs (genetically-modified organisms) is most commonly used to refer to crop plants created for human or animal consumption using the latest molecular biology techniques. These plants have been modified in the laboratory to enhance desired traits such as increased resistance to herbicides or improved nutritional content. The enhancement of desired traits has traditionally been undertaken through breeding, but conventional plant breeding methods can be very time consuming and are often not very accurate. Genetic engineering, on the other hand, can create plants with the exact desired trait very rapidly and with great accuracy. For example, plant geneticists can isolate a gene responsible for drought tolerance and insert that gene into a different plant. The new genetically-modified plant will gain drought tolerance as well. Not only can genes be transferred from one plant to another, but genes from non-plant organisms also can be used. The best known example of this is the use of B.t. genes in corn and other crops. B.t., or _Bacillus thuringiensis_, is a naturally occurring bacterium that produces crystal proteins that are lethal to insect larvae. B.t. crystal protein genes have been transferred into corn, enabling the corn to produce its own pesticides against insects such as the European corn borer. For two informative overviews of some of the techniques involved in creating GM foods, visit Biotech Basics (sponsored by Monsanto) http://www.biotechknowledge.monsanto.com/biotech/bbasics.nsf/index or Techniques of Plant Biotechnology from the National Center for Biotechnology Education http://www.ncbe.reading.ac.uk/NCBE/GMFOOD/techniques.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here is the whole article http://www.csa.com/discoveryguides/gmfood/overview.php


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our multigenerational mutt is a product of non-selective breeding:jol:


----------



## Death's Door

I think one of my beagles, Max, is a cross between a beagle and hog. He's getting fat, grunts all the time, and eats - no - gobbles his food at an alarming pace.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol.


----------



## Death's Door

I hope we get rain soon. I think I will have to take a loan out just to pay the quarterly water bill. 

Anyhoo, I don't know about the rest of you guys but I look forward to Thursday afternoons. After I leave work and finish up at the gym (still barely alive), I'm kinda done all the chores for the week (trash and recycling detail, laundry, cooking, etc.). I start chillaxing because the worst of the week is over.


----------



## Spooklights

We'e having a pretty good thunderstorm right now. I'd send you some rain if I could.


----------



## Spooky1

Finished mowing the lawn just in time. I could hear the thunder as I finished and the rain started about 10 minutes later.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Today was great! I got the best curbie's find ever. A 2 story house worth of building materials.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Holy crap, Bio!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LOL, I saw the guy outside pulling old wood paneling off of the front of the house, and figured we might be able to use it to build a facade at the entrance to our haunt, so i stopped to ask him if I could haul it off for him. He told me that he is tearing the entire house down, and that if I want to come and help him with the work, I can have all of the lumber. All because of a little water damage in one room of the house and a limb that fell through the roof during the tornados we had a few weeks ago. Can you say GIGANTIC prop shop, boys and girls?


----------



## Spooky1

Bio, sounds like you can get plenty of material for your haunt, and maybe an addition to your house too.


----------



## debbie5

Damn, Bio. You could build a Man Shack out of all that!!


----------



## Dixie

Ok, that's just an incredible story! I hope you can find ways to use it all!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Had the final dress rehearsal with a preview audience last night for the "Mikado" production I'm playing for. Went quite well with only a couple flubbed lines and a few missed notes (hopefully I've gotten all my mistakes out of the way now:jol. Even better, they picked up the pace and managed to knock 20 minutes off the length of the show - woot!


----------



## debbie5

Go Roxy! Go Roxy! Go Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cartoon about zombie culture I found on lolzombie.com:

zombie-culture by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1

Lol, Roxy.


----------



## Death's Door

Good one Roxy! also, good luck with the play.

Sounds like a good deal ya got there Bio! That should keep you out of trouble for a while.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What I like best about the cartoon is the expression on the face of that poor zombie who ordered brains. And I can totally empathize, because haven't we all sometimes felt left out of the mainstream crowd?:jol:


----------



## Dixie

Good luck with the play, Roxy -we are allllll rooting for you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, D! All I have to do is play violin from the pit, so I don't sweat the occasional errors too much The cast is excellent, so we should have a good run of performances as long as the AC doesn't go out or we lose power, both of which have happened at that theater in years past.


----------



## Draik41895

*sigh* no camp then. Not enough money, coupled with me having gone last year. Maybe I'll buy a wii


----------



## debbie5

It seems that people of my generation don't fully understand what is means to be married. Seems like everyone is getting divorced or going out to Montana to meet some guy or gal they met online (while still married!!).


----------



## debbie5

Draik- what about working at a summer camp?? CIT.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> Damn, Bio. You could build a Man Shack out of all that!!


We plan to Our wives are tired of having to make us remove prop portions and various lighting/sound equipment from the house, so that's part of the deal. We build a shop and get this crap out of their respective living rooms.



Dixie said:


> Ok, that's just an incredible story! I hope you can find ways to use it all!


If I can't, I'm sure my wife will have some remodeling projects for me.



Da Weiner said:


> Good one Roxy! also, good luck with the play.
> 
> Sounds like a good deal ya got there Bio! That should keep you out of trouble for a while.


Either keep me out, or get me into trouble.

**EDIT** 
Best of luck with the play, Roxy!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Break a leg Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, guys! Opening night went very well, and we had a fantastic, responsive audience. Apparently there are a whole lot more funny things happening on stage than I can see from the pit, based on audience reactions


----------



## Zurgh

I got the new job, and I burned no bridges with the old company... not sure how on Earth I managed that... My hypno-ray must have worked...



debbie5 said:


> It seems that people of my generation don't fully understand what is means to be married. Seems like everyone is getting divorced or going out to Montana to meet some guy or gal they met online (while still married!!).


I thought it meant till death do us part... with divorce an acceptable alternative to murder... and sorry, 1 wife and 2 daughters is more than enough feminine business in my life to add to the drama with a girl or girls on the side...perhaps I'm too old-school.



IMU said:


> ...Now we all are subjected to random drug tests and if we don't like it then we have to quit or be fired. It IS a fact of life with some positions.
> 
> I have nothing to hide so if they want to waste 3 hours of my workday to have me pee in a cup and pay me for it ... that's fine too. :googly:


I agree, IMU. I'm all for the pay 4 pee policy! They can't test urine for Halloween addictions...

Glad things went well RoxyB!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats on the new job Z!

Watched my second son receive his high school diploma today. A day filled with laughter and tears, fond memories and looking forward to the future. 3 years til our last son's graduation, good thing, it gives me time to replenish my supply of tears.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Congrats to your second son on graduating, Evil Queen!


----------



## Zurgh

Congrats EQ! Now get that boy to work/school/apprenticeship or kick em' out & change the locks & release the hounds! LOL, do as you will, your doin' fine so far...yes?

Congrats on your big score, BioHazardCustoms! You'll only get into trouble if you let your self... and sometimes that trouble is fun...

On a completely different topic, my wife thinks I should not make more zombies... I got 23-ish... I want at least 30 total... the last 7ish would be full body sculpts. The big Issue is storage... I'm really thinking about Illegally constructing(unpermitted & all by my hand) an underground bunker/facility of sorts... (As a side note, if I did, it would be compliant to 2050+ code practices.) Her side, no current storage(& no room for another shed) my side... toss some crap & make things more efficient, yet we really don't have the room (except for display-ish) to support everything (and no budget for a storage lock-up)....what say you?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

*way up there in my family tree.

Cemetery name
Center Street Cemetery 
Name on headstone
Abraham Doolittle 
Birth 1620 - England 
Death 1690 - Wallingford, New Haven, CT 

What the stone say:
*In Memory of Hon. Abraham Doolittle. Died Aug 11, 1690 ae 70. Born in England and was progenitor of the family in America. Father of thirteen children. Survived by seven sons and three daughters. Widow Abigail Moss died Nov 5 1710 ae 69. First wife Joane Alling is buried in New Haven. Abraham was at Boston 1640. At new Haven 1642. At Wallingford 1669. Was one of four trustees in management of the plantation until after the incorporation of Wallingford in 1670. One of the committee to found the first church in this town. Marshall of New Haven Colony 1662 until union with Conneticut. Deputy to general court from New Haven and from Wallingford...town treasurer 1871. Townsman 1874 and other years. Sergeant of first train band 1873. Member of vigilance committee 1675...
This stone erected AD 1918 Original stone inscribed AD 70 1690.
Abraham Doolittle was my 8th great grandfather. His 2nd wife Abigail Moss was my 8th grandmother. Her father was Capt. John Moss, who also was an immigrant and lived to be 103. He is buried in the same cemetery


----------



## debbie5

Cool FE!

My ancestors boiled rocks for dinner...


----------



## Dixie

I agree, that is really really cool FE - thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Evil Queen

Thanks guys, it's a sad but exciting time when your kid graduates high school. His plan is to find a job, which has been difficult in today's economy, work for a year then go to community college then onto an art school in San Francisco that has a culinary program. My pickiest eater is going to be a chef. 

That's really cool FE.

Z, I don't know about building underground why not build up? Add a second story to the garage.


----------



## Dixie

Oh man, I had to go back a page to read about your baby graduating, EQ. I don't know if I should congratulate you or console you, LOL. I will have to be put on Xanax when mine graduates - I'm just not READY!!!! 

Although................... that room of his could become one kick ass PROP room... paint it solid black, wall to wall shelves with LED uplighting, possibly some black light.... theater sound system constantly playing Nox Arcana and Midnight Syndicate, oh yeah, time to kick that kid OUT!

Hehe, I'm apparently a little wish-washy on the subject. So I will just say Happy Graduation to the Evil Queen Son!


----------



## debbie5

Oh- and happy graduation!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I agree with the other psychos! Congrats EQ!


----------



## debbie5

Geez..all my friends are posting vacation pics on Facebook of their travels to Puerto Rico, Taos, New Mexico, Times Square, Grand Canyon.... 
I'm happy we set aside money to do day trips all summer to places like the state park pool for me & the kids. But I'm still jealous!
But yet happy to have what I have....(sigh). Taos......


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

A big step for sure EQ....my oldest just finished his 1st year of preschool (that was a big step for me...! lol)


----------



## Dixie

debbie5 said:


> Geez..all my friends are posting vacation pics on Facebook of their travels to Puerto Rico, Taos, New Mexico, Times Square, Grand Canyon....
> I'm happy we set aside money to do day trips all summer to places like the state park pool for me & the kids. But I'm still jealous!
> But yet happy to have what I have....(sigh). Taos......


I feel your pain, Debbie. No vacay for us this year either. I don't know if we would be able to go if we were to stop spending money all year on the haunt or not. Times are just tough for us - paycuts, teen agers, gas, groceries, foam board and led lights (haha).

I just keep telling myself that with a couple years off from vacations, it will make me REALLY appreciate the next one. I just hope it is when my kids still live with me!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I miss the trips a little...before we had kids and this house we were doing 3 vacations a year, all tropical dive trips.
The closest thing I see in the future for diving is an old gravel pit about 1.5 hrs away...and camping! lol


----------



## Dixie

Oh yeah! Camping! We do that, so I should count that - although camping with 2 teen boys and a husband with the maturity of a teen (Hi Honey!) is more like double the work for me rather than a vacation. But at least it is getting away, and I should be more appreciative. We went for the 4th of July last year, and it should be getting close to time to go again.

Gotta wait for it to get up to 105 degrees first though, or it wouldnt be a miserable camping trip, now would it?!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think the last "vacation" of any length (about a week) we took was our honeymoon trip to London and Scotland, and that was in 1988. Other than that, our typical version of a vacation is taking long weekends now and then to visit family, doing a day or two trip to a place like Gettysburg, or taking a day off from work I like having the more frequent mini-breaks.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> I think the last "vacation" of any length (about a week) we took was our honeymoon trip to London and Scotland, and that was in 1988. Other than that, our typical version of a vacation is taking long weekends now and then to visit family, doing a day or two trip to a place like Gettysburg, or taking a day off from work I like having the more frequent mini-breaks.


my mom took a mini vacation to California last weekend. For all the hard work, love, kindness and generosity she shares all year long she was granted a loooong car ride on Thursday morning, horrible food poisoning on Friday and another loooong car ride home on Saturday.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Food poisoning always makes a trip more memorable.


----------



## debbie5

Bone Dancer said:


> Food poisoning always makes a trip more memorable.


Oh nooooooooooooo...road trip nightmare!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing more romantic than sitting together on a couch watching "Men in Black II" while surfing on our individual laptops


----------



## Dixie

RoxyBlue said:


> Nothing more romantic than sitting together on a couch watching "Men in Black II" while surfing on our individual laptops


I think it's funny when Jaybo and I are in chat together - from separate ends of the house. LOL


----------



## GothicCandle

Dixie said:


> I think it's funny when Jaybo and I are in chat together - from separate ends of the house. LOL


Coming from a one computer household i find it so odd that you do that. My mom chooses not to have anything to do with modern technology and because of this she doesn't even know how to scroll down a webpage.


----------



## Draik41895

Great day today at the boardwalk with my GiiiiiiirrrrlllFrrrrriiieeennd! I'm just really happy. I hadnt seen her in almost a month. So i decided to be impressive and win her a Skelanimal out of a claw machine in one try. I _was_ gonna show of My mad Ms. Pacman skills, but unfortunately she had to go. Still an awesome Day though.


----------



## debbie5

G.C...she sounds like she's Urban Amish!


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> G.C...she sounds like she's Urban Amish!


lol not that bad. She does watch T.V, mostly the news and the food network. lol.


----------



## Spooky1

The heat wave has passed and we're having a beautiful cool and breezy morning. It was 57 this morning for the dog walk. That sure beats the mornings lately when it was 20 degrees warmer and really humid at 7am.


----------



## Death's Door

Of course the heatwave is over - hubby and I put the pool up this weekend. It is completely filled and just needs a few things added to it so we can start the filter. The pool has been my vacation spot for the past couple of years due to lack of funds for vacation. 

Went home Friday afternoon after work and food shopping/liquor store and opened the front door to have houseful of fumes hit me in the face. Hubby stained his floor in his den. Even though he had the exhaust fan in the window and den door closed, it was still strong. He did a few touchups on Saturday and then sealed it yesterday. I'm am soooo thankful I don't have allergies to deal with. I spent most of my weekend outside so I could breathe.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm enjoying being at home with all the windows open letting in the non-heat wave fresh air. So far I've gotten a load of towels through the washer and into the dryer and cleaned the powder room. Next I'm going to start my least favorite household chore (the Evil Dusting) since we have a couple weeks worth of construction dust from the bathroom renovation settling in various parts of the house. I love our knick knacks until I have to clean them:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Next I'm going to start my least favorite household chore (the Evil Dusting) since we have a couple weeks worth of construction dust from the bathroom renovation settling in various parts of the house. I love our knick knacks until I have to clean them:googly:


Roxy, Sssshhhh. Don't let Dave the Dead and Ghoul Friday know we're letting their creations get dusty. Shouldn't dust be classes under atmosphere?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Okay, I'll leave the dust on those pieces


----------



## debbie5

Don't forget to dust Spooky1. I hear he's getting cobwebs.


----------



## Dixie

Bah. Y'all sent your heatwave to Texas, didn't ya??? *melting*


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 14th is....
* Flag Day
* Pop Goes The Weasel Day 
* National Strawberry Shortcake Day


----------



## debbie5

How do you know if you are dead? I feel dead. How do you look when you are dead? I don't feel the urge to eat brains. I had a onion roll with honey ham on it. Does that mean I'm not dead? Maybe I just need an Aleve and a nap.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you're lying in a satin-lined wooden box and lots of folks are talking about you as if you weren't there, you're probably dead:jol:


----------



## debbie5

Time for the ever-growing, 2011 Summer Bucket List!
Read a book,catch a movie,make a bird feeder,go to a park,plant some flowers,pick fruit or berries,ride a horse,ice skate,rock climb,swim...pond? pool? lake?,paint some animal rocks,coloring pages..mazes,go bowling,run thru a sprinkler,fly a kite,water slide on lawn,draw with sidewalk chalk,play with friend,ride a scooter,have a tea party,sleepover,camp in backyard,go fishing,digital scavenger hunt,hula hoop,make a fort,ice cream in a bag,play cards,make ice cream pie,visit community playgrounds,go on a hike,yard sales,homemade play dough,geo caching,lemonade stand,go to different museums,board game party,ladder ball, croquet,farmer's market, catch fireflies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's my dog's bucket list for the summer:

Chase the bunnies
Chase the squirrels
Chase the squirrels
Roll in something stinky
Figure out where the chipmunk really lives
Chase the squirrels
Chase the bunnies
Chase the squirrels
Eat grass and puke
Chase the squirrels
Bark at any deer that come into the yard
Express interest in a toad but do not eat it
Chase the squirrels
Chase the squirrels


----------



## Ms. Wicked

*Strawberry Shortcake Day*

I guess I was a bit early for Strawberry Shortcake Day. I made this one last month: fresh strawberries, home baked tender shortcake and freshly whipped cream.

No bucket list this summer. I'm just cranking for a big family party/reunion at my house in ten days!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dammit, now I'm craving strawberry shortcake:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Saw my first lightning bug of the season last night while hanging out on the patio. 

Didn't we have like a 100 degree day last week followed by a few days in the 90s. While I was outside last night adding chemicals to the pool and hanging out on the patio, I actually got chilly and had to put a jacket on.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sure, I'd love to cover a 5 p.m. conference call..................


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, JT Why do clients do that anyway? Everyone knows 5PM is quittin' time.


----------



## randomr8

I just watched Fear No Evil (1980) what a hoot! Damn good sound track.


----------



## GothicCandle

ah the stupid people we share this planet with...


> Tech Support: "My test is showing that you should be able to get online right now. Can you tell me what you're seeing on your computer screen?"
> 
> Caller: "It's been the same thing for the last two hours."
> 
> Tech Support: "An error message?"
> 
> Caller: "No, just stars. It's black and moving stars."
> 
> Tech Support: "Do you see your mouse next to your keyboard?"
> 
> Caller: "Yes."
> 
> Tech Support: "Move it for me."
> 
> Caller: "Move it?"
> 
> Tech support: "Yes. Move it."
> 
> Caller: "My e-mail!"


http://notalwaysright.com/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just finished putting the first coat of paint in the bathroom - a lovely dark blue to set off the bright white tile that's been installed. Tub surround gets grouted tomorrow and the beadboard is next to go up.


----------



## debbie5

Fever. Again.
Yucky.


----------



## Dixie

Good luck with the bead board today Roxy, I hope we get to see it all when it's done!

Debbie! I sure hope you start feeling better soon - sick is the pitts!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Drink some wine coolers, Deb. I'm sure they're good for fever

Thanks, Ms D! We have a professional doing most of the work, but sanding and painting we can take on without fear of damaging anything. Of course, I do have blue paint spots on my feet at the moment 'cause Spooky1 blipped some on the tarp and I wasn't wearing shoes.....


----------



## Spooky1

Hey Roxy, I warned you. So don't blame me, for you not watching were you step. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You were setting a trap for me


----------



## Spooky1

You really need to be watchful when ordering Halloween stuff (or anything ) online. I was surfing around for the best price on a prop (Lenore Zombie), but when when I checked the shipping cost, it would cost $125 for shipping & handling. What a scam! Low ball the price and then rape you with shipping and handling costs. I found other sites that had the same item for a little more and their shipping ranged from $14 to $42. Maybe Roxy and I will just try to make one.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Drink some wine coolers, Deb. I'm sure they're good for fever


Unless you experience alcohol flush reaction, in which case you'd probably feel worse then before.

In other news, I bet my mom is the only one I know who makes a meatloaf with the specific purpose of feeding it to the dog(in order for her to take her pill) No humans will eat it. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, GC, she could save herself the trouble of making inedible meatloaf and just wrap the pill in some cheese


----------



## PirateLady

Cheese works for my dogs... and peanut butter....


----------



## Spooky1

Now I'm going to be leery the next time Roxy offers me some cheese.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You don't need any pills:kisskin: Oh wait, did I just say that out loud?:googly::jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sounds like ebay shopping...can't blame them, the fee's are steep!


Spooky1 said:


> You really need to be watchful when ordering Halloween stuff (or anything ) online. I was surfing around for the best price on a prop (Lenore Zombie), but when when I checked the shipping cost, it would cost $125 for shipping & handling. What a scam! Low ball the price and then rape you with shipping and handling costs. I found other sites that had the same item for a little more and their shipping ranged from $14 to $42. Maybe Roxy and I will just try to make one.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, GC, she could save herself the trouble of making inedible meatloaf and just wrap the pill in some cheese


That's just it, it's not "inedible" she used the same recipe as she would if people were going to eat it. It's simply that people are not going to be eating it, but they could. lol. Plus currently the only cheese we have has peppers in it. She might not find that too tasty.



PirateLady said:


> Cheese works for my dogs... and peanut butter....


Whimsy took her pills with hot dog with peanut butter on top, then mom made the meat loaf and twice now has taken her pills with meatloaf with peanut butter on top. lol



Spooky1 said:


> Now I'm going to be leery the next time Roxy offers me some cheese.


Sounds like you should be 



RoxyBlue said:


> You don't need any pills:kisskin: Oh wait, did I just say that out loud?:googly:


"don't?"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

all gutters and down spouts handled ... well the important ones anyways


----------



## Dixie

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow. *wishful thinking*


----------



## Spooklights

What a confusing day. First I was very upset because my laptop refused to work.  But then my new dishwasher came!  Looks like after we hook up the dishwasher tomorrow, we're going to be taking a trip to the computer repair shop. Oh well. I was tired of looking at that money anyway.


----------



## GothicCandle

Dixie said:


> Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow. *wishful thinking*


*Steals all the "lucky" coins from wishing wells* Now I can buy a plane ticket to some place else where it IS snowing!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Since our contractor recommended we not do the second coat of paint in our bathroom until after he grouted the tile tomorrow, Spooky1 and I spent a few minutes sitting out on the back patio sipping wine coolers and enjoying the lovely cool weather.

Here's what the bathroom looks like at the moment. The walls are only partially painted because there will be beadboard installed on the lower half. There is a tub hidden under all that stuff at the bottom of the photo

DSCF4574 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

looks good, though i have a concern with the electrical cord in your shower.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Jeff


----------



## Spooklights

Gee, and I thought they were just like me (not morning people) and needed a 'jump start' in the morning. I use huge amounts of coffee, but electricity might work as well.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Looks Good Roxy! I've been cleaning 2x4's all day and we started building the Prop Shop about an hour ago.


----------



## debbie5

Okay, I just need to rant here for a moment. I happened upon the Dr. Oz show the other day, and he said something to the effect of: you know your body best. Your doctor doesn't really know you and only sees you in 15 minute increments. If you feel something is wrong, trust your instincts and make sure you self-advocate to get the care you need. I've been increasingly sick for over 2 years and my doctor has poo-pooed it and minimized it. So, I went along with it, thinking I was being dramatic. Well, now it's escalated and I'm pretty sick over & over and they are scrambling to try and figure out what is wrong. I am SO PISSED I wasted over 2 years feeling like crap, being only moderately able to live the life I was used to. This has affected every aspect of my life. I felt funny pushing my doctor for tests and now realize I should have. They are not gods. You know you best. Please..if you feel like crap and your doctor tells you that you are fine, go see a different doctor. 
Thank you. Over & out.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm sorry to hear that, debbie. Your doctor is a quack. Don't feel bad. Most of them are.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

Debbie- it happens to a lot of us. Hang in there. You may need to darn near get a medical degree yourself, but you can figure out what you need to beat.

In other news- I am sad about the Canucks loss.


----------



## Evil Queen

We've been going thru the same thing with Hubby's doctors for the last 2 years too Deb. I understand your frustration.


----------



## GothicCandle

how can a 5lb rabbit shed so much?!


----------



## Draik41895

How come nobody ever plays this version?


----------



## debbie5

Oh, Draik..I love 50's music! Future hubby & I decided it was kismet when we met when we realized we both had the same Al Jolsen album. Nice to see good music is still appreciated by the young-uns. Have I mentioned the loveliness of Bobby Darin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

That song style always reminds me of "Animal House"

I don't think most doctors are quacks. They're fighting an ever losing battle of increasing insurance premium costs, decreasing payments for services from insurance companies, and having to take on more and more patients to try to make up the difference, which means less time for everyone they see. I've known doctors who finally gave up their practices because they couldn't deal with it anymore.

Having said that, I'm also a firm believer in being your own best advocate. Your relationship with your doctor is a partnership and you have an equal voice in any decision made when it comes to your health. I've been blessed with great doctors that I like as people and whose opinions I respect. I educate myself about any health issues I might have and I feel entirely comfortable bringing up alternatives for discussion if I don't care for a particular line of treatment.


----------



## Spooklights

Amen to that, Roxy. Sometimes you have to just keep looking to find a Doctor that can help you.


----------



## debbie5

I agree, Rox. My "doctor"is actually a physician's assistant. Months ago, I asked to see a doc instead as I felt my probs were growing and maybe too much for her. They declined. I'm switching docs (different practice) @ end of the summer, when all this (hopefully) is resolved. I used to work for the same pediatricians I now take my kids to. Docs do not make lots of money or anything. They are fallible and human. And like my friend who is an e.r. doc says "Not everyone got thru medical school with all A's. Somebody has to be the bottom of the class."


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Deb, you just reminded me of a comment made by someone who used to work with government contractors: "Do you really want to be sitting in the nosecone of a rocket built by the lowest bidder?":googly:


----------



## debbie5

Family took off to see the in-laws. I didn't go cuz it ends up being a 5 hour trip and I can't sit for that long in one position. Oh, boo-hoo...how I will miss that ride! NOT. So, I'm home with a soft poochie-nursemaid on my lap, and watching Slumdog Millionaire while sipping a pink lemonade. Maybe have a steak sandwich for dinner. Love it. Fever's down to 99.8 so I don't feel like killing people.....right now, that is.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Glad to hear that you're getting better debbie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Deb, maybe you have...DIVERTICULITIS!


----------



## Draik41895

debbie5 said:


> Oh, Draik..I love 50's music! Future hubby & I decided it was kismet when we met when we realized we both had the same Al Jolsen album. Nice to see good music is still appreciated by the young-uns. Have I mentioned the loveliness of Bobby Darin?


I love Bobby Darin, his songs are wonderful. I Alway think that if I ever became a singer, I'd be singing all the good oldschool songs. I'd probably always wear a suit too.


----------



## Draik41895

I love the Isley brothers too!


----------



## debbie5

HAHAhahha!! LMAO Roxy! That sounds like half of my family: "Is the sauce SPICY? I have irritable bowel.."

But weren't you tempted to post this one instead??


----------



## GothicCandle

It's official. Last night I had the strangest dream I have ever had in my entire life. When I awoke it took almost 30 minutes to write down! It included getting lost in a school searching for a creative writing class about Greek mythology. Then I became a pet iguana who's a super hero and has energizer batteries as my villain. :confusedkin:The batteries have the power to steal electricity and use magnetism as a weapon. They forced me to swallow one of those Italian charm bracelet charms...then I woke up...wth? Who put drugs in my dinner last night?! :googly:


----------



## debbie5

I wanna iguana...hiding in the fauna, near the sauna. Named Shauna. 

(yawna....)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Got the last of my corner posts set in concrete, and started framing the back wall of the prop shop. It's good I work nights, so I'm up at odd hours. Have to return one bag of concrete mix and exchange it for a bag of mortar mix tomorrow. I have a distinct feeling of accomplishment right now. Can't wait to get it done


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ahhhhh, I can't even think of something to type...heh


GothicCandle said:


> It's official. Last night I had the strangest dream I have ever had in my entire life. When I awoke it took almost 30 minutes to write down! It included getting lost in a school searching for a creative writing class about Greek mythology. Then I became a pet iguana who's a super hero and has energizer batteries as my villain. :confusedkin:The batteries have the power to steal electricity and use magnetism as a weapon. They forced me to swallow one of those Italian charm bracelet charms...then I woke up...wth? Who put drugs in my dinner last night?! :googly:


----------



## Death's Door

The thunderstorms last night were crazy loud. Starting around 1 a.m. and didn't let up until 3 this morning. Finally drifted off to sleep and then the alarm goes off at 5 a.m. for hubby. Had to get out of bed, go downstairs to wake him up (he couldn't sleep upstairs so he slept in his recliner), went back upstairs to try to fall asleep. Yeah right. Man, I am tired.


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 17th is....
* Eat Your Vegetables Day
* International Violin Day
* National Stewart's Root Beer Day
* Work at Home Fathers Day
* National Apple Strudel Day
* National Cherry Tart Day


----------



## debbie5

You know you're over 40 when you can sleep in a recliner. Been there, done it.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate the US Open! They're using fields along my commute to work as off site parking for the US Open, so I'm having to deal with lots of traffic, buses and closed lanes to and from work the last couple days.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> June 17th is....
> * International Violin Day


Ooh, ooh, I'm playing a show tonight, so I'm going to be celebrating this one! Woot:googly:

My violin was made in Baltimore in 1939, so it's more national than international, but I think that's okay.


----------



## IMU

Damn ... posted a response to a Thread and it's MIA!


----------



## debbie5

Hey Rox..could you post a vid of you playing? Something? My 7 year old is like a crackhead for her violin, and would love to see it. I know I'd like to see it, too! Don't be shy, now...put on the sharkpants for extra shark energy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Deb I think I have a short video on the home laptop that Spooky1 took when I was on stage for the Rusty Musician thing a month or so ago, but you wouldn't be able to hear me since everyone was warming up at the same time. I do look as if I know what I'm doing, though:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yes, that would be neat to see!


----------



## PirateLady

Ok today was the last day of school... out until Aug 22... Gotta get my plans together for the next six weeks... hoping we can take a couple of day trips ..


----------



## debbie5

Okay- what if Spooky1 did the vocals and you did "The Devil/Jeff Went Down To Georgia"??


"He was in a bind cuz he was WAY behind & he was lookin' for a soul to steal...."


----------



## Hauntiholik

IMU said:


> Damn ... posted a response to a Thread and it's MIA!


maybe you hit preview instead of submit?


----------



## Draik41895

debbie5 said:


> You know you're over 40 when you can sleep in a recliner. Been there, done it.


Hey!...I'm not over 40...


----------



## Bone Dancer

There, now I'm caught up after being offline for the past three days.


----------



## debbie5

I think F.E. should run for president. No, really.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ahhh WHAT! That is the craziest thing I've ever EVER heard!


----------



## debbie5

Just watched "The Man With The Golden Arm"...great sets, great acting, great movie. I don't know how I missed seeing so many classics. Feeling all better today- gonna scrub the past week's worth of neglect off of the house & go kayaking tomorrow.


----------



## Jack Reaper

I am wondering...where the hell have I been lately??


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nothing like edging towards the deadline. why oh why did i decide to make a prop for my friends birthday?


----------



## GothicCandle

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Ahhhhh, I can't even think of something to type...heh


Yeah...exactly..lol :googly:


----------



## Dixie

Yanno, it's heat like this that makes a girl consider going to Super Cuts and letting a stranger cut about 10 inches off her hair. Ugh.

After carving stones every night this week, Jaybo and I finally cleaned up 4 days worth of foam shavings off the garage floor. I must admit, I stared at the huge pile for about 60 seconds, trying to decide what I might be able to do with it. HAHAHA. It's a sickness, I tell ya.


----------



## Zurgh

WOWZA, Wooza, benarto... wiyh a zlize o' flome...........

Heheheeh... my friday late night, saturday early morn.. IE, it's 6 pm real tyme, 6 am Saturday morn 4 me... 10pm-7am remod, 1½ hr commute 1 way... great pay-vampyre hrs/no sun, but per diem...Got off work & got to attend youngest 6th grade Grad on normal hrs! BooM!

Weeee! Bet ya' thinkin' ol' Zurgh is smokin' crack er smak er whatever... tooo bad, nope! they tested 4 that... just lack o' sleep, so bite me licky-butt.

Oh, battle rages on at home bout' the MORE zombie issue....and no spell check 4 me now...

Heat... Don't even get me goin' on hot... been workin' in an indoor human broiler in full kit & I just enjoy the sweat as it is the body's way to cool down...

Thought someone wanted an update.... if not, too bad, If so I've lost 20lbs in 2 months on my new diet & plan on loosing 30-40 more in the next 4-6 months... it's called "regular limited caloric intake/natural-organic-semi vegan...blah, blah, blow... much like slimfast, I have a fluid for breakfast, one 4 lunch & whatever the hell I want 4 dinner, with a piece o' fruit as a snack in-between... and 4 exercise, brutal heavy labor... 

I talk too much, some one please shoot me....:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hey cool zurgh...lost 1 lb just reading that...way to go!


----------



## Jack Reaper

Dixie said:


> Yanno, it's heat like this that makes a girl consider going to Super Cuts and letting a stranger cut about 10 inches off her hair. Ugh.
> 
> After carving stones every night this week, Jaybo and I finally cleaned up 4 days worth of foam shavings off the garage floor. I must admit, I stared at the huge pile for about 60 seconds, trying to decide what I might be able to do with it. HAHAHA. It's a sickness, I tell ya.


Turn it into snow for Christmas??


----------



## Zurgh

Thanks, F.E.! I target 200-ish w/muscle regain... never underestimate the powers of brutal labor + a controlled diet....

As for Queen Dixie, just what can or do ya' do with the foam leavening's... Do they provide protection vs grasshoppers?


----------



## Dixie

*gulp*
Did you mention grasshoppers???


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Went to my local home depot today to buy a bag or mortar mix, and they were unloading 2 pallets of 2" foam sheeting. I asked why they're suddenly carrying it, and my friend the manager told me that a customer had gone to the pro desk to request that they order some. I suspect it may have been me. Either way, I'm happy about it, even at $31 a sheet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why am I still up at this hour?


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Why am I still up at this hour?


because you're not sleeping.


----------



## stagehand1975

I am still up becuase.I agreed this year to participate in Relay for Life. Currently watching a lot of people try to Zumba outside at a park.


----------



## debbie5

stagehand1975 said:


> I am still up becuase.I agreed this year to participate in Relay for Life. Currently watching a lot of people try to Zumba outside at a park.


at 1am??!?


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> at 1am??!?


Relay for Life is always 24 hours long. I did it once a few years ago at night and very early morning and it actually had quite a few people there at that time. No sun also means no heat  Us vampires can do our part for cancer research too!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

your not the only one roxy...its 1:16 am here and i'm just now heading for bed...as soon as i'm done typing. still, i got the gift done including the carrying case. it's finishe, just have to put in the accessories and it's ready... i'm considering weather or not i want to put it in a bigger box and wrap that box or give it to my friend as is....what to do, what to do


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Why am I still up at this hour?


While you up would you mind making me something to eat? Or maybe some cold chicken if you have any.


----------



## Dixie

I'm still drooling over BioHazard getting 2" foam. I"m jealous!


----------



## debbie5

Day Three of no family. The most amazing part is: when I pick up, it STAYS picked up! no gremlins moving things, dropping things...I forgot how nice this is.I don't have to cook for, wash or chastise anyone but me! Ahhhhh, bliss.Simple pleasures.


----------



## Dixie

Yay Deb, congratulations on the clean, peaceful, easy going house! My two boys will be leaving next Wednesday through Sunday on a trip with their Grandfather - I can't wait to be in the bliss you are in right now!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Dixie said:


> I'm still drooling over BioHazard getting 2" foam. I"m jealous!


LOL, that's the first time I think I have ever had a woman drrol over me, for any reason. I know, kinda sad, huh?

What I did was went to the Pro desk. They deal with contractors, so they have more pull than the guys out on the floor. Ask them if they can order it for you. Never know, it might work. Good Luck!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

here in Mi I can get order any thickness if I want beaded foam...yes it could be 5 foot thick. I think 4" is as thick as I can get off the shelf of the blue or pink sheets.


----------



## debbie5

Life.
Is.
Good.


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## Dixie

Why is it when you nap too long you get such a bad headache?!?! AGH, I'm in headache hell!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yeah Debbie!


debbie5 said:


> Life.
> Is.
> Good.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

im very pleased with the outcome. the vamp doll i crated for my friend (which i named Isabelle Grace Montoya) was pretty popular and admired among all my friends. I couldn't be happier! Young Isabelle has a good loving home with my friend. Today was a good day!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm winding down from a werid week, coming off of a previous werid week. A sick Mom and a sick cat. Oh well both are doing better and I'm calming down.


----------



## Draik41895

Who can take a sunrise, Sprinkle it with dew
Cover it with chocolate, and a miracle or two!


----------



## debbie5

I'm watching that, Draik! I just watched "Ray"..another good one.


----------



## Dixie

I will now be singing that song while I try and drift off to sleep. Thanks Draik. LOL!


----------



## Draik41895

haha, no problem Dixie. And I haven seen "Ray" in a long time, Debbie. I'm watching "The World's fastest indian", not musical at all, but really good.


----------



## debbie5

I would just like to announce that: though I am far from being a teenager, I have a zit. Next to my nostril. Very sexy.
Stay calm & carry on.


----------



## trishaanne

RIP Clarence Clemmons! Your music will be greatly missed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One more show this afternoon and I can return to the mundane tasks of painting the bathroom walls and working on a prop or two


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> I would just like to announce that: though I am far from being a teenager, I have a zit. Next to my nostril. Very sexy.
> Stay calm & carry on.


----------



## Draik41895

So, Today in church, I was struck with a thought.What if Jason Vorhees came acrossed a young child, deformed, who was drowning in the lake? He, due to his fear of water, wouldnt be able to save this child from a fate just like his own. Would he become the "monster" (sort of ironically) that he lives to kill. What would he do then? Now lets add another piece, Say that the teenagers (we all know they're role) actually saved that drowning child. What then? Would it cause him to realize that not all teens are the same as those who let him die? Would he continue to go on killing?

idk. Church.


----------



## trishaanne

Sounds like the way my brain thinks during church. Well, not of Jason Voorhees but I'm always making grocery lists, working in details for my yard, party plans, etc.


----------



## Spooky1

Went to see Roxy's show (Gibert & Sullivans Mikado) today. It was lots of fun and it"s my favorite of the G&S operas. Also got to see Dad for Fathers Day. Now we get to put the final coat of paint on the bathroom. It's been a busy afternoon.

For some reason I had to accept the forum rules today before I could post today?


----------



## GothicCandle

Draik41895 said:


> So, Today in church, I was struck with a thought.What if Jason Vorhees came acrossed a young child, deformed, who was drowning in the lake? He, due to his fear of water, wouldnt be able to save this child from a fate just like his own. Would he become the "monster" (sort of ironically) that he lives to kill. What would he do then? Now lets add another piece, Say that the teenagers (we all know they're role) actually saved that drowning child. What then? Would it cause him to realize that not all teens are the same as those who let him die? Would he continue to go on killing?
> 
> idk. Church.


This reminds me of a discussion a friend and I had on whether The Headless Horseman is truly evil due that he does not have a frontal lobe. This part of the brain is what controls personality, emotions, and among other things, a sense of right and wrong. If Sergei Brukhonenko(a soviet scientist) could keep a (dog)head alive without a body and Mike the headless chicken lived without a head it's actually not too far fetched to think that the "headless horseman" is possible. Jeez, this sounds like a good sci-fi horror movie!!!


----------



## debbie5

I need dog advice:
6 year old poodle..no fever, nothing...suddenly cannot use his back legs to stand. Neither leg will allow him to get up. Both will not work and he just flops over from 1/2 way down his back..hips and legs flop. No seizure. His feet & toes are able to move so he's not totally paralyzed, he cannot stand. I will hold & comfort him (as he gets very scared, no whining or obviously pain). After about 3 minutes he can partially stand, but has lowered hind end. At about 7 minutes, he can stand but back legs are splayed and he looks to be on shaky, trembling legs. After 10 minutes, he is fully recovered and acts like nothing ever happened- tail waging & no distress. This happened once about a month ago & again last night. I cannot find anything online that discusses such a fast yet temporary paralysis. Any ideas?? I thought it was a leg that popped out of place, but when I watched him last night, its a whole rear-end issue, not one leg or hip out of joint. He does not lose continence at any time.

It's funny...when there is a crisis, I become stone-cold efficient...evaluating as I kept him safe & calm. Like a triage in an e.r.
And then later fell apart crying over it. LOL! I'm the same with my kids...in an emergency- I'm great under pressure. Then I lose it once all is well.


----------



## Jaybo

debbie5 said:


> I need dog advice:
> 6 year old poodle..no fever, nothing...suddenly cannot use his back legs to stand. Neither leg will allow him to get up. Both will not work and he just flops over from 1/2 way down his back..hips and legs flop. No seizure. His feet & toes are able to move so he's not totally paralyzed, he cannot stand. I will hold & comfort him (as he gets very scared, no whining or obviously pain). After about 3 minutes he can partially stand, but has lowered hind end. At about 7 minutes, he can stand but back legs are splayed and he looks to be on shaky, trembling legs. After 10 minutes, he is fully recovered and acts like nothing ever happened- tail waging & no distress. This happened once about a month ago & again last night. I cannot find anything online that discusses such a fast yet temporary paralysis. Any ideas?? I thought it was a leg that popped out of place, but when I watched him last night, its a whole rear-end issue, not one leg or hip out of joint. He does not lose continence at any time.
> 
> It's funny...when there is a crisis, I become stone-cold efficient...evaluating as I kept him safe & calm. Like a triage in an e.r.
> And then later fell apart crying over it. LOL! I'm the same with my kids...in an emergency- I'm great under pressure. Then I lose it once all is well.


Ok, first off I have no idea what the problem might be, but I've been searching online since you posted this. (Got a couple four legged family members of our own, so I feel for you.)

Looks like there is no one consensus on a cause, but there are sure a lot of people experiencing the same symptoms. It can be a tick bite, food item (onion, chocolate, raisins, grapes, macadamia nuts, etc.), a seizure, a pinched nerve, or an injury or tumor on the spine. A blood test from the vet would be able to tell you if there are any toxins in your dogs blood. I think this one is too broad to be handled on your own. I would at least let a vet do some blood work and a general check up of the dog.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> I need dog advice:
> 6 year old poodle..no fever, nothing...suddenly cannot use his back legs to stand. Neither leg will allow him to get up. Both will not work and he just flops over from 1/2 way down his back..hips and legs flop. No seizure. His feet & toes are able to move so he's not totally paralyzed, he cannot stand. I will hold & comfort him (as he gets very scared, no whining or obviously pain). After about 3 minutes he can partially stand, but has lowered hind end. At about 7 minutes, he can stand but back legs are splayed and he looks to be on shaky, trembling legs. After 10 minutes, he is fully recovered and acts like nothing ever happened- tail waging & no distress. This happened once about a month ago & again last night. I cannot find anything online that discusses such a fast yet temporary paralysis. Any ideas?? I thought it was a leg that popped out of place, but when I watched him last night, its a whole rear-end issue, not one leg or hip out of joint. He does not lose continence at any time.
> 
> It's funny...when there is a crisis, I become stone-cold efficient...evaluating as I kept him safe & calm. Like a triage in an e.r.
> And then later fell apart crying over it. LOL! I'm the same with my kids...in an emergency- I'm great under pressure. Then I lose it once all is well.


My advice: Take him to a vet as soon as possible.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I concur. Take him to the vet. This could be any number of things.


----------



## debbie5

Thanks everyone. I'm trying to figure out what tests would be almost pointless...like a MRI of the spine..showing a tumor. Well, there would be nothing we could do to fix that, so why have the test? Online vet said there is a possibility of myasthenia gravis (an immune system medicated neuromuscular disease) or cataplexy, which is actually related to narcolepsyar disease) . Also going to run a blood test for Lyme, though his symptoms are not there..he's not sick a bit.Only way he would get poisoned is if nutty neighbor is throwing bad things into our yard (!!). We learned our lesson about allowing him to sniff the ground on a walk..when he ate poisoned mushrooms and vomited for hours. Looks like I will need to set aside more money in the DOG budget envelope next year. He better not be poisoned..omg.


----------



## debbie5

Holy poop..Just Answer.com $18 and you get a real vet's answer in 15 minutes. You don't pay til you are satisfied! Amazing. My dog never, ever gets sick when the office is open!
Thank you all so much!


----------



## scareme

Hope your dog is feeling better deb. Just spent some time on my sister's farm in Iowa. Left my laptop and cell phone at home. It was kind of refreshing to be away from technology for a little while. But I did miss it by the end of a week. Needed my haunt fix, and Google to answer those pressing questions like when did the civil war end, and what other movie was that guy in? Catching up on a week and a half worth of posts. Missed you all.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Welcome Back, scareme!


----------



## PirateLady

debbie5 said:


> I need dog advice:
> 6 year old poodle..no fever, nothing...suddenly cannot use his back legs to stand. Neither leg will allow him to get up. Both will not work and he just flops over from 1/2 way down his back..hips and legs flop. No seizure. His feet & toes are able to move so he's not totally paralyzed, he cannot stand. I will hold & comfort him (as he gets very scared, no whining or obviously pain). After about 3 minutes he can partially stand, but has lowered hind end. At about 7 minutes, he can stand but back legs are splayed and he looks to be on shaky, trembling legs. After 10 minutes, he is fully recovered and acts like nothing ever happened- tail waging & no distress. This happened once about a month ago & again last night. I cannot find anything online that discusses such a fast yet temporary paralysis. Any ideas?? I thought it was a leg that popped out of place, but when I watched him last night, its a whole rear-end issue, not one leg or hip out of joint. He does not lose continence at any time.
> 
> It's funny...when there is a crisis, I become stone-cold efficient...evaluating as I kept him safe & calm. Like a triage in an e.r.
> And then later fell apart crying over it. LOL! I'm the same with my kids...in an emergency- I'm great under pressure. Then I lose it once all is well.


Something you might look into... a blood clot or heart failure.. It can cause such reactions. Does the dog wheeze or pant alot?? We had a poodle when I was younger and he had water around the heart which caused some of the same problems...... Just a thought....


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Debbie - hope your pup is doing ok. Definitely get this checked out.

I had a great weekend - I attended the New Jersey Devil's Make and Take on Saturday. Made my first graveyard stone from scratch (usually I buy them and embellish them myself) came home tired but very very happy. Sunday I hung out in the pool and worked on my tan.


----------



## RoxyBlue

June 20 is Ice Cream Soda Day - YESSSS!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

ICE CREAM SODA DAY!!?? It IS?? But..but..tomorrow is 1st day of summer, so we have ice cream for dinner. You mean I can have ice cream TWO DAYS IN A ROW!??? Yippee! One scoop of vanilla with orange soda over the top, please, barkeep. 

Okay, diagnosis time - dog is having petite mal seizures. Clincher symptom was mild lip smacking & slight drooling while he's down. Vet wants me to video tape it next time it happens. Life......is an adventure.

Oh, and drunkie neighbors spray painted a line down the driveway, which is great, cuz now it really shows up on pictures exactly where the property line is. So when I take pictures to show to my disability advocate lawyer how I no longer will be able to get out of my car if they put up a fence (can't open doors), my lawyer can stop the fence.Weeeellll......I'm not gonna *stop* the fence. I'm going to let them put it IN, and then make them take it down. Cuz now, I roll like that.:finger:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hehehe go get 'em Debbie!


----------



## MorbidMariah

A very large portion of my hometown has burned, and more evacuations are happening daily. My sister still doesn't know if her house survived or not. I'm keeping her beagle while she's staying with a friend, because I live 70miles away from where she works. Her kids are distraught. Please let the rains come and take care of this insane fire.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My heart goes out to anyone living in an area with those wildfires burning, and to the firefighters battling the flames.


----------



## debbie5

Can't imagine how whole towns are being destroyed... tornadoes, now fires. Awful .


----------



## stagehand1975

debbie5 said:


> Oh, and drunkie neighbors spray painted a line down the driveway, which is great, cuz now it really shows up on pictures exactly where the property line is. So when I take pictures to show to my disability advocate lawyer how I no longer will be able to get out of my car if they put up a fence (can't open doors), my lawyer can stop the fence.Weeeellll......I'm not gonna *stop* the fence. I'm going to let them put it IN, and then make them take it down. Cuz now, I roll like that.:finger:


In most towns in this state. Code state that new fence can't go right on the property line. But a few inches or more to fence owners side of the property line. He needs to pull a permit to put up the fence and usually needs to provide a current survey of the property.


----------



## debbie5

No permits needed. No survey needed, either. Fence can go right on property line. Only restrictions are height & opacity. Once fence is up, it then becomes my problem to dispute it. The laws in city are amazingly stupid. Someone could go in my back yard and set up a lil shanty, claim my property is his. It is then *my* problem to find a way to define my property as mine to get him off. So, squatting is basically legal unless property owner provides legal proof it's HIS property & not squatter's. Nice, eh? I've become an de facto expert on fence & property lines in this city....the legal department was rolling their eyes today when I showed them pics of where neighbor wants to put up fence. It's illogical. Wish I could post a pic.If I move my car closer to my house, I then can't open the side door of the house without hitting it on the car. Or the car door hits the house. I'm not mad anymore as much as I'm amazed that my neighbors are investing so much energy being so mad. Drunk Woman comes out every day and checks & rearranges the lil pink flags next to the survey stakes....pulls up the metal stakes with a claw hammer so they stick up more (to make me more likely to clip them with my tire). Nuts.


----------



## trishaanne

MorbidMariah, my thoughts and prayers are going out to your family. I hope that they get these fires out soon. I've seen them on the news and from what they said, something like 4 states (or parts of them) are being affected by the fires. Everyone in those areas, please stay safe.


----------



## MorbidMariah

Thanks Trish! Everyone here is keeping their fingers crossed for an unexpected early monsoon.


----------



## Spooky1

MorbidMariah said:


> A very large portion of my hometown has burned, and more evacuations are happening daily. My sister still doesn't know if her house survived or not. I'm keeping her beagle while she's staying with a friend, because I live 70miles away from where she works. Her kids are distraught. Please let the rains come and take care of this insane fire.


Mother Nature has not been kind this year. Hoping for the best for your sister, and all the folks out there.

Now I'm off to set up a shack in Debbie's back yard. Woo hoo ... no rent!


----------



## Dixie

Oh, I'm so sorry you are going through this MM.... we are having the same problems in Texas, and just when you are over "one of the largest fires in the county" another one larger than the last springs up. I will pray for your rains, and for your sanity through all the waiting and drama associated with it all


----------



## MorbidMariah

Thanks, Spooky aand Dixie. I appreciate the positive thoughts and caring words. It is a crazy time. And you stay safe too, Dixie!


----------



## GothicCandle

My dog is hunting flies.


----------



## debbie5

I..love..this ..man....
http://www.spinner.com/2011/06/20/weird-al-yankovic-perform-this-way-video/?ncid=webmail2


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> I..love..this ..man....
> http://www.spinner.com/2011/06/20/weird-al-yankovic-perform-this-way-video/?ncid=webmail2


I have to say that that is one of the funniest things I have ever seen. Was it just me, or does Lady Gaga actually look a little like wierd al?


----------



## Dixie

Hilarious!


----------



## pensivepumpkin

*wowzers*

Apparently the haunt gods want me to upgrade this year. Tomorrow my new and free organ is being delivered. Will post pictures when haunted. That is all I can think about now. So excited.:jol:


----------



## scareme

pensivepumpkin said:


> Apparently the haunt gods want me to upgrade this year. Tomorrow my new and free organ is being delivered. Will post pictures when haunted. That is all I can think about now. So excited.:jol:


Wow, free, you can't beat that. Would love to see the pictures.

MorbidMariah, Sorry to hear about your sister and home town. So strange part of the country is flooding, and another part is burning.

We finally got some rain today. It was 106 yesterday. The lady newscaster asked how we could have hail when it was still so hot out. Hasn't she ever flown? Has she ever taken a science class? I wonder how long the dumb broad will keep her job.


----------



## PirateLady

Simple gentle rain today...good day to stay home and work on cleaning ... maybe LOL.. or maybe reading a good book,, watching a movie.... we will see..... Got the music playing... drink in hand and heading off to see what I can get done today... Have a good one ... and be safe.....


----------



## Evil Queen

It's officially summer. 100+ temps today.


----------



## debbie5

I found a piece of non-food in my jar of spaghetti sauce, so late last night I emailed the company:

Me: "Found a gold/bronze piece of plastic-y foil about 2" x 1 1/2" in the 
jar of sauce! HOW> did it get in there!? Ewww...loyal customer here."

Their response: "I don't understand your question????"

Me: "There was a large piece of plastic foil in my jar of spaghetti sauce.
I asked "how did it get in there". You don't understand the question?? I really don't know what to say to that. Could you please pass this on to another rep who might understand the problem of a customer finding non-food item in your food? "

Are..you...kidding....me??


----------



## Spooky1

I'm a Weird Al fan too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

In his younger, longer hair days, Spooky1 could easily have passed for Weird Al


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> In his younger, longer hair days, Spooky1 could easily have passed for Weird Al


Is that when I had longer hair, or when I had hair.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So could I, Roxy. Before the hair started falling out and I shaved, I kind of resembled him. Now, with the bald head, everyone thinks I am Stone Cold Steve Austin's clone. ugh.

To Spooky: Well said, sir!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

please update when you hear back.


debbie5 said:


> I found a piece of non-food in my jar of spaghetti sauce, so late last night I emailed the company:
> 
> Me: "Found a gold/bronze piece of plastic-y foil about 2" x 1 1/2" in the
> jar of sauce! HOW> did it get in there!? Ewww...loyal customer here."
> 
> Their response: "I don't understand your question????"
> 
> Me: "There was a large piece of plastic foil in my jar of spaghetti sauce.
> I asked "how did it get in there". You don't understand the question?? I really don't know what to say to that. Could you please pass this on to another rep who might understand the problem of a customer finding non-food item in your food? "
> 
> Are..you...kidding....me??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Same here...I was often referred to Weird Al....and Jesus...HA!


RoxyBlue said:


> In his younger, longer hair days, Spooky1 could easily have passed for Weird Al


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, I didn't realize Weird Al had so many clones!

Now you guys need to post your best "I Could Pass For Weird Al" photos


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Sorry, I don't have any of those anymore. Lost in a house fire about 8 years ago. I have plenty of bald guy photos, though.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Wow, a week without a computer due to a virus and I get back and it tells me I must accept the rules before I can post to the forum. I guess I am no longer in the ho house but back in the yard 

On a side note, I spent 22 hours over the weekend digging in a crawspace to remove the old clay tile septic line and replace it with PVC. Took Monday off to recover, and now am back to the grind.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spiderclimber said:


> Wow, a week without a computer due to a virus and I get back and it tells me I must accept the rules before I can post to the forum. I guess I am no longer in the ho house but back in the yard


LOL! You're fine. The forum rules that were hacked have been updated and reinstalled. This means that people have to accept them again.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not on your life!


RoxyBlue said:


> Man, I didn't realize Weird Al had so many clones!
> 
> Now you guys need to post your best "I Could Pass For Weird Al" photos


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Aw, c'mon, Jeff!:jol:

The "accept rules" thing also happened to Spooky1. I must be special because I didn't have to do that:googly:


----------



## PirateLady

Rules?? Rules?? This place has rules?? Just kidding.. yeah I had to agree to the rules thingy too..... was a little caught off guard when I went to post and it said NO YOU CAN"T gotta except rules first... LOL Thought I had broken one of the seven sins of HauntForum...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

me too, though I printed them off just so i could wade them up and toss'em into the recycle box! lol


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Oh, and drunkie neighbors spray painted a line down the driveway, which is great, cuz now it really shows up on pictures exactly where the property line is. So when I take pictures to show to my disability advocate lawyer how I no longer will be able to get out of my car if they put up a fence (can't open doors), my lawyer can stop the fence.Weeeellll......I'm not gonna *stop* the fence. I'm going to let them put it IN, and then make them take it down. Cuz now, I roll like that.:finger:


is that even legal? to me it seems that the simple act of spray painting your driveway could be construed as vandalism. couldn't it?

you have insane neighbors...even worse then mine!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> LOL! You're fine. The forum rules that were hacked have been updated and reinstalled. This means that people have to accept them again.


whew! thanks for explaining haunti! for a second, i thought i'd been banned...but i've been a good little haunter and obeyed the rules. I'm relieved!


----------



## debbie5

You gentlemen all should get hats that say "Wish You Were Hair"....


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dark Angel 27 said:


> whew! thanks for explaining haunti! for a second, i thought i'd been banned...but i've been a good little haunter and obeyed the rules. I'm relieved!


Banned? Have you been naughty?


----------



## debbie5

RANDOM THOUGHT: Maybe I'm a rebel and like to go against trends, but wouldn't it be a bit more "high road" to get a divorce and THEN get a boy/girl friend? What the hell is the matter with my friends? If you have a crappy marriage, grow a spine and BAIL. I'm pretty much the only married one left without a boyfriend on the side! Either make the marriage better or get out clean. 

Over & out.


----------



## Dixie

Jaybo and I just took our 15 year old son to an actual Malt Shop. The kid was wacked out the whole time. Ate his turkey sandwich like he had to, then spent 30 minutes trying to decide which combinations of ice creams and toppings to make a wild Malt. The walls were lined with glass jars of old time candy, and we found ourselves explaining 2/3s of them to him.

I feel so bad for kids sometimes, missing some of my most favorite childhood memories. But then again, my grandmother probably felt sorry for me, missing her favorite memories as well. Feeling kind of retrospective. Think I will go carve a tombstone for "Mr. Root Beer Float" or something... maybe "Miss U. Woolworths". LOL


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> RANDOM THOUGHT: Maybe I'm a rebel and like to go against trends, but wouldn't it be a bit more "high road" to get a divorce and THEN get a boy/girl friend? What the hell is the matter with my friends? If you have a crappy marriage, grow a spine and BAIL. I'm pretty much the only married one left without a boyfriend on the side! Either make the marriage better or get out clean.
> 
> Over & out.


I agree. There is never an excuse for cheating.


----------



## stagehand1975

debbie5 said:


> You gentlemen all should get hats that say "Wish You Were Hair"....


At my ripe old age, I still have a full head of hair.


----------



## debbie5

Evil thought: get a live mouse trap..catch one..pop it in drunkie neighbor's dryer vent...plump when ya cook 'em, BING BING BING!


----------



## pensivepumpkin

Debbie- I am reminded of a legal case I worked on once. It involved a jar of olives, broken glass in the jar, and a lot of expensive dental work. Hope the spaghetti did not hurt you.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Hey debbie, you could use an old bartender's trick. Get a bottle of drunkie neighbor's favorite booze and some visine. put a drop of visine in said booze, and take it over as a "peace offering" They will have a very bad case of diarrhea. But you didn't hear this from me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beadboard RULES! I had some installed as part of the renovation of the guest bathroom (otherwise known as _my_ bathroom) and it's just gorgeous! I've always wanted beadboard somewhere in the house and now I have it. I'm sooooo happy!


----------



## Dixie

oops, that was regarding the visine booze trick by ____ssh_____ !


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Beadboard RULES! I had some installed as part of the renovation of the guest bathroom (otherwise known as _my_ bathroom) and it's just gorgeous! I've always wanted beadboard somewhere in the house and now I have it. I'm sooooo happy!


oooo pretty!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beadboard (ready to be painted):

DSCF4580 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Bluckenstein in a Bloodshed Brothers T-Shirt:

BluckensteinwBBtee by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Evil Queen

Beadboard, that's what I want in my kitchen.


----------



## Dixie

Gorgeous beadboard, Roxy. We have it to chair rail in our formal dining room, and I love it. Now I just need to get the energy to do it in the kitchen, LOL


----------



## debbie5

We also have beadboard in the indoor outhouse, but make sure you use a good scrubbable paint (do not go too matte with the finish) as it's tricky to keep those grooves clean. I love beadboard ceilings, too.


----------



## scareme

That looks really nice, and I love the tile too. I suggested using beadboard in our bathroom when we remodeled it several years ago. Rick fought the idea tooth and nail. Then we went on a tour of some rich old homes, and they all had beadboard in the bathrooms and a lot had it in the dinning rooms. So we now have it on our bathroom. And Rick had to say I was... What was that word? Right. It's hard to remember because he doesn't say it too often.


----------



## PirateLady

Love the beadboard... Bluckenstein is a cutie too LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, ladies! Now that I have it in one room, I'm wanting to fill the house with beadboard:jol: I wasn't sure how it would look since our ceilings are a bit low (7.5 feet) but the visual balance is perfect. I also like the higher baseboard - the contractor made it from 1X6 stock - routed a groove for the bottom of the wainscoting and also routed a little curve to the top lip. The top chair rail is an off-the-shelf product.


----------



## Spooky1

Fill the house? I like how it looks in the bathroom, but I don't think we need beadboard in every room.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You never know 'til you try:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yum, another good one - June 22 is National Chocolate Eclair Day. I wish I had one right now to go with this second cup of coffee.


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's also Bike to Work day in Colorado. I've seen some ill prepared coworkers arrive late and in need of a shower.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have the perfect bike. It has one speed (as fast as I can pedal) and to stop it, you push back on the pedals just like you did when you were a little kid, or at least when I was No hand brakes, no gears. Now if only I could find the time to actually take it somewhere to ride without having to share the road with crazy drivers...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, my prop shop has had it's first taste of blood. I slipped on a wet walk board and sliced a knuckle on a protruding nail, so the framework got a few drops of my blood. Hopefully it doesn't turn evil on me now.


----------



## debbie5

Dunkin Donuts' has a new frozen hot chocolate coolatta... you can then have it mixed with the strawberry flavor====>chocolate covered strawberry!


----------



## scareme

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Well, my prop shop has had it's first taste of blood. I slipped on a wet walk board and sliced a knuckle on a protruding nail, so the framework got a few drops of my blood. Hopefully it doesn't turn evil on me now.


That's a good start. Now you just need to spill a little alcohol on the floor and it will be broken in properly.


----------



## debbie5

it would be pretty funny to print out the lyrics and check off all the ones that apply...SCARY (I KNOW we have recited lines from Holy Grail on here more than once...)!


----------



## Dixie

The Amish one has always been my favorite Weird Al video. If I weren't the laziest woman in the world today, I might have posted it here.


----------



## Draik41895

Debbie, I hit almost every one of those except for white, and I'm actually half white, so there.

Also, Im hopping to get my permit tomorrow.

And finally, I was just shown a page of the general rules of posting on this forum, with a little check box at the bottom. One would think I would know these by now. It also wouldnt let me post in a box under the thread, but made me click a little button, bringing my so a separate page. Its like I'm a brand new member. Sorta weird if you ask me...


----------



## Dixie

THIS will explain that for ya, Draik - no worries


----------



## GothicCandle

Teen Female Pop Idol - girl not included


----------



## Draik41895

Ah, good to know. Wait, what...HAUNTCAST IS FREE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!! This is so awesome! I always would listen to it when working on props, its the perfect motivation!!! :RAWR: Im so happy!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Is there a way on Hauntcast to listen to individual sections? I wanted to skip to an interview with someone, and had no clue how to do that. Is it possible?
And Gothic- that is creepy.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i'm sleepy...long full day. the dogs are already asleep in their respective places....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie- There isn't a way to do that. It's all one long mp3 file. No chapters.


----------



## debbie5

Thanks, Bio.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

You're welcome!

The prop shop is coming around nicely. A couple more weeks, and we'll be in business!


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> And Gothic- that is creepy.


Agreed.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> debbie- There isn't a way to do that. It's all one long mp3 file. No chapters.


no fast forward??


----------



## Zurgh

*Grrrrr*

So the last straw before the one that breaks this camel's back fell on me today. I live with 4 lazy and unappreciative slobs, that I bust my ass for every day at work, then come home & clean up after them, home improve to make there life easier, and supervise them in there chores. I have not done anything, not even sat down to watch TV or a movie or spent time or money on any pleasure on my self in the last month, if not 3 or more. Hell, I haven't put even the slightest effort towards anything Halloween in a while, let alone much else fun.

It would seem to me that all they can do is complain about how bad things are for them, how much work they do, and how someone else keeps them from doing what they need to do.... Bitching, complaining and excuses.

So today- my eldest daughter scoffs, whines & complains about her week to clean her room, when her other chores (let alone anyone else's chores) are not even done for the day (and the brats are on summer break, they have many fun daily activities & there chores are few)... so everyone got both barrels o' the ol' foul mouth shotgun. I don't bitch & complain about all the work at work or at home I do... till now. Being the sole provider can suck.

I'm tired of this whiny, petty, drama BS. I let everyone know that If this **** continues, I could live like a king on half what I make alone and they could try the whole no dad & complete poverty thing. Sound a bit harsh? Too bad, I'm only semi-human & barley alive as is... Now, the first one to whine/bitch/complain without a real reason is to be grounded from any "fun" activity outright, and put to "slave labor", IE any task or chore than needs to be done now- irregardless of whose week/chore it is.

Had to vent, now time 4 bed... Soooo tired. BOOM!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I used to have your same problem, Zurgh. I finally told my kids that they WILL keep the house clean, and have it clean before I get home, or I will wake them up at 11:30 at night and they will clean while I sleep. It sounds a lot nicer when I type it... oh wait, that's because I'm not yelling or cursing. They keep most of the house cleaned up at least. Not spotless, but at least picked up. 

Just remember: The beatings will continue until morale improves.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Being a DINK (dual income, no kids) sounds better and better all the time

Zurgh, your post reminds me of a conversation I had years ago with my big sister. She called one day and was venting about how tired she was of picking up after her husband and daughter, both of whom had a habit of just dropping clothes all over the house whenever they changed clothes. I suggested she just stop picking up after them and, when they asked why an item hadn't been washed, say "It wasn't in the laundry basket". Apparently the idea had never occurred to her, but I thought it might be effective.

I don't have kids of my own, so in some respects I'm not qualified to make this statement, but I've certainly seen it often enough with friends and co-workers: the more you wait on or cater to kids (or anyone else for that matter), the less appreciative they are of what you do. Anyone sharing a household, whether friend or family, needs to share the work load when it comes to maintaining that household. If someone is primarily a stay-at-home, I don't think it's inappropriate for that person to take on more of the tasks, but everyone else still has a stake in keeping things comfortable.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

RoxyBlue said:


> I don't have kids of my own, so in some respects I'm not qualified to make this statement, but I've certainly seen it often enough with friends and co-workers: the more you wait on or cater to kids (or anyone else for that matter), the less appreciative they are of what you do. Anyone sharing a household, whether friend or family, needs to share the work load when it comes to maintaining that household. If someone is primarily a stay-at-home, I don't think it's inappropriate for that person to take on more of the tasks, but everyone else still has a stake in keeping things comfortable.


I agree, Roxy.


----------



## debbie5

Teens will just re-wear the dirty clothing before they will actually think to wash it. You haven't heard parental yelling 'til you realize your kid is wearing underwear multiple days instead of just washing the clothes. I became the Underwear Cop for a while there. Now she washes her clothes.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> Teens will just re-wear the clothing unwashed before they will actually wash it. You don't know parental yelling til you realize your kid is wearing underwear multiple days instead of just washing the clothes. I became the Underwear Cop for a while there. Now she washes her clothes.


Lovely. Now I get to clean coffee off of everything. Including my face and clothes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Deb. I always suspected my brothers of doing the re-wear thing, because they never seemed to have enough underwear in the wash to match the number of days since the last load of laundry had been done:googly:


----------



## debbie5

When I was really sick a while ago, **no one** did anything. No dishes, no laundry..I'm surprised the dog got fed. It's not that they are lazy (well....)- they are used to the fact that I am the power that drives the machine. If the power gets shut off, the machine doesn't turn.

I had to have a sit-down with hubby to explain that when the helmsman cannot command the ship, the Captain needs to step in..there is no auto-pilot. If you truly want your family to pull their own load, you need to have a meeting of the minds, make sure you follow-through on your expectations and have consequences set up in advance that everyone is aware of..no surprises. . you will get more compliance if you ask people what jobs they would be willing to do, and then rotate those jobs. Even make a list. I can assure you that going on strike and not buying food, doing laundry etc, will NOT work. You family will happily live on canned tuna from the basement and walk on the dirty laundry as it piles up. I prefer more devious consequences like shutting off the power and locking the breaker panel, or taking the credit card and disappearing for a few days. Yelling is easily ignored. A plan of action is not. I have to re-ignite my family on a monthly basis, it seems to keep them contributing. Don't ask for "help"..it's not help for YOU. They need to do their fair share.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good point about asking for help. Deb. When you phrase the request that way, it simply reinforces that it's your job and the person being asked is simply doing you a favor.

I'm fortunate in that Spooky1 is not a slacker about household chores, nor has he ever made the mistake of thinking that housework is "woman's work". He's special that way:jol: I do the laundry, he runs the vacuum, and neither of us likes dusting.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LOL, roxy. I do the dishes, she dusts, then we take turns pressure washing the windows. I can not stand dusting. I would honestly rather face a firing squad.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*yawn* all this talk of chores makes me want to go back to bed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> *yawn* all this talk of chores makes me want to go back to bed.


Not before you clean your room, young lady:jol::googly:


----------



## debbie5

I hate washing dishes..love to dust and iron. I think we need to visit each others houses & share the work...


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm fortunate in that Spooky1 is not a slacker about household chores, nor has he ever made the mistake of thinking that housework is "woman's work". He's special that way:jol: I do the laundry, he runs the vacuum, and neither of us likes dusting.


Proof hypnotism really works. Roxy, Follow the swinging watch and repeat after me, "Spooky1 is doing his share of the chores" :googly: :biggrinvil::laughvil:

You left off I mow the lawn too.  Roxy does her share of the shoveling when we get snow, too. She's not one to say it's a man's job.


----------



## Spooky1

I was just reading an article about the guy arrested for a series of pre-dawn shootings at military buildings in the Washington area last year. Here's the quote that got me. http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/2011-06-23-military-buildings-shootings_n.htm

"Inside his home, authorities found a list of numbered items - including alkaline battery, battery connector for 9 volt, LED light, and epoxy or super glue - consistent with producing a bomb".

I have all these items in my house. I hope the feds don't come looking for me. I can see it now, really officer I use them to make Halloween props.


----------



## scareme

Hope today has been a better day for you Zurgh. There is a light at the end of the tunnel. Someday the kids will grow up and move out. It's not easy making sure everyone does their share. Hubby used to say he'd rather pick up the clothes than fight with them about it. But that's not helping them. Both of the kids have moved out, and are hard workers. The son says he appreciates what we taught him and how he can take care of a household himself, and daughter still thinks she was treated like a maid. What they learn from what you teach them about cleaning will depend on the child. As for the spouse, you're on your own there.


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> I was just reading an article about the guy arrested for a series of pre-dawn shootings at military buildings in the Washington area last year. Here's the quote that got me. http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/2011-06-23-military-buildings-shootings_n.htm
> 
> "Inside his home, authorities found a list of numbered items - including alkaline battery, battery connector for 9 volt, LED light, and epoxy or super glue - consistent with producing a bomb".
> 
> I have all these items in my house. I hope the feds don't come looking for me. I can see it now, really officer I use them to make Halloween props.


Now we know Spooky1, you're making bombs that look like Halloween props.


----------



## Bone Dancer

GothicCandle said:


> Teen Female Pop Idol - girl not included
> YouTube - ‪AKB48 - Making of Eguchi Aimi 江口愛実 HD‬‏


Just need some gene splicing.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Kinda makes me feel better about being single. My cat even brings home food now and then. Nothing like a live chipmunk running around in the house.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bone Dancer said:


> Kinda makes me feel better about being single. My cat even brings home food now and then. Nothing like a live chipmunk running around in the house.


It just means that you beat yourself up for being lazy and your "time-outs" aren't very harsh


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm starting to get political robo-calls. Time to start checking caller id again.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

once again i'm alone...i wanna go to goodwill....


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hauntiholik said:


> It just means that you beat yourself up for being lazy and your "time-outs" aren't very harsh


For me "time-outs" and a nap are the same thing.


----------



## GothicCandle

Bone Dancer said:


> Kinda makes me feel better about being single. My cat even brings home food now and then. Nothing like a live chipmunk running around in the house.


Today my dog attempted to help me clean the rabbit's cage. As I was taking the rabbit from her cage to her pen on the grass for her to hop around on the cage door was left open. Whimsy used her teeth to grab hold of the piece of fabric which serves as my rabbit's bed and dragged it out of the cage, along with a bunch of hay and other such things all over the porch.


----------



## debbie5

I cannot spit out enough swear words. I have a fever again. I finished up last antibiotic pill this morning and by 7pm was freezing and barfy with fever. This is going to drive me insane. Seeing doc tomorrow for Lyme test, giving another doc some urine to check. Doc wants me to check myself in to hospital if temp goes near 102 this time. I'm a nervous wreck cuz no one knows WTH it **IS**. 
I'm trying to keep it on the D.L. with my in-life friends, cuz no one wants to hear it anymore cuz it's been going on too long. "Debbie Downer!" Thank you for your support here. If I actually get diagnosed with something, I will go to a medical condition support forum. Thanks, people. ((HUGS) Please go sit in the sunshine for me tomorrow. Thanks. 
Okay- I vented..now I'm going to chew more ice.


----------



## Dixie

Damn Debbie, I hope someone figures it out soon, I hate to hear you are suffering so!


----------



## Evil Queen

((((Deb))))


----------



## GothicCandle

Give a dog a bone and they'll go bury it, then a few minutes later they'll dig it up again, go somewhere else and bury it again. As proven by my dog Whimsy.


----------



## debbie5

Roxy has my Halloween will...lol.


----------



## debbie5

GothicCandle said:


> Give a dog a bone and they'll go bury it, then a few minutes later they'll dig it up again, go somewhere else and bury it again. As proven by my dog Whimsy.


My dog will slip it into laundry..clean laundry and then get his nosie pupkuss all over the shirts trying to nibble it out of the basket.


----------



## Zurgh

Thanks, all! I just needed to drop the hammer.... Believe it or not, I'm really TOO nice, most often to my own detriment... So, I'm going back to 'Zurgh the Merciless'... my old nickname, along with the hard-ass rep & legends it entails...

as 4 today... things went well, my family went out of the way to not **** me off...WOW!


----------



## Dixie

Zurgh, you crack. me. up. Just had to tell you that. 

Nite all. My unstructured thoughts are starting to snore without me. 

Happy FRIDAY (soon)!!!!!


----------



## Zurgh

I bore me too, G'night all... Tomorrow, there WILL be Blood....... and not only mine, others 4 the most part.............


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Got to see two inmates fight over a cell phone tonight. Then got yelled at for telling them that they fought like girls.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Got to see two inmates fight over a cell phone tonight. Then got yelled at for telling them that they fought like girls.


.......bwhahahahahahahahaha! really?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*Good Morning fellow crazy people!*

apparently the goodwill by my house has dried up. time to cast a wider net....time to go tap another store and possibly visit the haunters delight that's nearby! wooot!

oh, and feel better debbie!


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Roxy has my Halloween will...lol.


Yes, and she left everything to me, 'cause I'm the FAVORITE! MWAHAHAHAHAHA!

Oh, er, I mean, not really, she loves you all here. Seriously:devil:

Hang in there, Deb. I know it's a cliche, but all you have to do is take it one day at a time. If you're running a fever, either you have a persistent infection or your thermostat is really out of whack. Or could be menopause on steroids


----------



## Spooky1

Deb, hope you get your bug figured out, and feel better soon.


----------



## debbie5

Had a blood draw today for many many things. I think it's cooties from being married too long. Thank you,all.I'm going back to become one with my La Z Boy.


----------



## Hauntiholik

neighbor's friend drives by while hearse is being detailed in the driveway....
"You didn't even take the body out before you started washing it???"  

"Who dusts a casket with a body inside???"

neighbor tells friend "No, it's okay. She does that. You should see her house at Halloween!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^shoulda asked the neighbor's friend to try the casket on for size:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hauntiholik said:


> neighbor's friend drives by while hearse is being detailed in the driveway....
> "You didn't even take the body out before you started washing it???"
> 
> "Who dusts a casket with a body inside???"
> 
> neighbor tells friend "No, it's okay. She does that. You should see her house at Halloween!"


Aaaaah, let's you know your making an impact on the neighborhood. Gives you a warm fuzzy feeling doesn't it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No one in the office right now but me and my dog, and no one expected in for the rest of the day. Pleasantly quiet as it is, I miss having a more active, always-something-productive-to-do job.

On the plus side, there aren't many places where you can take your dog to work every day.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Drizzly cool day. Making some chicken stock for soup later. Got some old bananas I need to make bread with. 
Got some nice fake fur at the dollar store the other day. 18x12 greyish, just right for my zombie cats. And no, I'm not using Frank. Well maybe just for the measurements.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*Omg...I had the most pleasant surprise today!!!!

I made a side trip into Party City (its next store to Goodwill) and all the way in the back I saw some Halloween stuff, two aisles were full of stuff and the back wall had all kinds of masks...i nearly fell over!

with a big grin on my face i found a worker and asked them about it. the very amused lady replied, "Well, we have such a big store that we didn't need to take down all of this stuff. we put about half of the stock away and then leave the rest of it up year round."

I cannot believe that I didn't know that....its safe to say that they'll be seeing lots of me there. especially by the first of august when they start stocking the rest of the goods!

WOHOOOO!*


----------



## Spooky1

Bathroom renovation #2 is finally complete. I'm sure Roxy will post a pic soon.


----------



## Dixie

Haunti, awesome story, cracks me up - your famous!!!

Bone Dancer - DRIZZLY COOL in MI today?!?! Chicken soup?!?! Oh man, I'm pea green, I'm tellin ya.

Haha, there goes all of DA's expendable income, LOL. 

Spooky, I'm jealous that you and Rox are getting so much work done around the house - Jaybo has already gotten into the swing of the build, and my home renovation months (err, January and February) are already gone, LOL

As for me? 18:00 on a Friday night - this is the moment dreams are made of. I'm smilin'.


----------



## debbie5

Mmmmmmm...milkshake.


----------



## Adam I

Hello from Jellystone 
We're taking the kids to Mammoth cave tomarrow.


----------



## scareme

Adam I said:


> Hello from Jellystone
> We're taking the kids to Mammoth cave tomarrow.


We went there as kids. I loved it.


----------



## GothicCandle

Our new dog is acting like, what else, a dog. Whimsy got into the kitty litter, and what is my mom's solution? "Give her a treat to get that out of her mouth." Yes, mom, that is the way to teach her we DON'T want her to get into the cat box....


----------



## Dixie

Had to Google Jellystone. Looks like a blast... what a shame that my boys are just a touch too old to enjoy it!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Good Morning!

i finally got around to putting up this video. i finally managed to get my first prop all the way completed and now its ready for the big night!

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=550573&posted=1#post550573


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bathroom remodel is finished and I LOVE how it turned out! Just needs a quick cleaning and it will be ready for use.

New vanity

DSCF4603 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

New lights

DSCF4600 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

New tile on the floor and a new toilet that can flush a bucket of golf balls, or so says the advertisement

DSCF4610 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

New tile

DSCF4608 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

New beadboard, new towel bars, and a gorgeous blue on the walls

DSCF4606 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Evil Queen

Very nice Roxy!


----------



## scareme

Wow! Now I want a new bathroom. Love your sink/vanity and light.


----------



## Spooklights

That looks good, Roxy. I like the color!


----------



## Bone Dancer

So Roxy, where are those fancy round soap thingys that you never use?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ok, now i'm jealous!

my bathroom is tiny and the tiles are broken in a few areas, and the tub is filthy because the tub doesn't drain very fast (it takes at least and hour to drain completely) add to that the fact that when the plumber fixed the sink one of the lines busted and started to flood the cabinet. (the sink had poor water pressure) and its an old house. 

and then the plumber told us that the liquid plumber that we poured down the drain didn't do anything to fix the problem and we're waiting for him to come back on monday to pour some uber powerful chemicles to fix the draining problem...bad enough that i have to shower in there everynight.

*sigh* i wish i had the money to get it made over!

okay, enough of my bitchen. 

Your bathroom is beautiful Roxy!


----------



## GothicCandle

wow roxy!!! can i go live at your house!!!????


----------



## niblique71

Nice "Throne" for you and spooky... Nice chassie cleaning station. Oh and the canine and paw cleaning basin iis really nice too.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

It is official. I need a truck.


----------



## debbie5

Fever broke.
Yay!


----------



## Adam I

Our kids had a blast at Mammoth and Jellystone. their ages are 18,18 and 13.


----------



## debbie5

I like pie.


----------



## Dixie

Adam I said:


> Our kids had a blast at Mammoth and Jellystone. their ages are 18,18 and 13.


Oh, I'm really glad you said that Adam, my boys are 17 and 15, so I will rethink checking it out! Thanks! 

Deb, glad the fever broke - hope you get to feeling better really soon.


----------



## stagehand1975

debbie5 said:


> I like pie.


I crave tomato and cucumber salad


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I missed out on getting a (reformed) home haunter's entire set up this morning, because no one would loan me a truck. Some of the stuff was too big to fit in the van or my car, and Darrel's trailer was already borrowed. 

**EDIT**
I just saw a Halloween Store Ground Fogger on craigslist.org for $100. Mine was only $40 NEW at the store. people are stupid.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

its been a very full day! Time to enter the hybernation chamber! check you all later! Nighty Night!


----------



## Draik41895




----------



## tuck

Ugh...it's 3:38 in the morning...only 3 hours and 22 minutes left of work for the night...I'm ready for bed now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing like counting the minutes to make the day (or night) seem longer, Tuck:jol:

Today is a good day for being at home so I can start painting a prop and getting a month's worth of remodeling dust out of the house. I think I'll probably get farther with the painting than I will with the dusting.


----------



## Lunatic

I'm thinking about my lovely weekend that my wife and I had visiting the coast in Kennebunkport, Maine. We drove by a house that was used a few times in the old tv show Dark Shadows or so I am told. It was beautifully creepy and of course I thought of you guys.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hahahaha draik! that was refreshing! LOL!


----------



## pensivepumpkin

go for the run. go for the run.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Why do people think you're supposed to get up early to do something for them, when you worked late the night before?


----------



## debbie5

"I missed out on getting a (reformed) home haunter's entire set up this morning, because no one would loan me a truck. "

Not that it helps now, but FYI- I think Lowe's rents trucks for $15 a day.

I just ate my first real food (sandwich) in I dunno how long. Food is good.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot, Deb!


----------



## scareme

Lunatic said:


> I'm thinking about my lovely weekend that my wife and I had visiting the coast in Kennebunkport, Maine. We drove by a house that was used a few times in the old tv show Dark Shadows or so I am told. It was beautifully creepy and of course I thought of you guys.


We used to live in Maine and I've seen that house. Really cool. That whole area up there is beautiful. We were told they use that house as a kind of think tank for a bunch of scientist. But that was several years ago. I don't know if they are still there.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

half way done with strawberry preserves....going to try an agave recipe....cutting the sugar out.


----------



## tuck

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Why do people think you're supposed to get up early to do something for them, when you worked late the night before?


they do that to us at work all the time....I know you worked until 7 am but we'll schedule the meeting for noon....nope I won't be there!


----------



## scareme

We put a new doggy in the laundry room yesterday. The old one was really dirty and half torn. The old one was a size small and our chubby Lhasa had to squeeze to get through. The new one is a size medium. The dumb dogs won't go through it. They just sit and stare at it and whine. I guess they want the filthy, broken back, but it's gone. I hope they figure it out soon cause I'm tired of getting up to let them out. And I better not find any pee spots on the floor either.


----------



## debbie5

Mmmmm....watermelon.


----------



## Dixie

It is just never a good thing to watch the Food Network when you are hungry.


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> We put a new doggy in the laundry room yesterday. The old one was really dirty and half torn. The old one was a size small and our chubby Lhasa had to squeeze to get through. The new one is a size medium. The dumb dogs won't go through it. They just sit and stare at it and whine. I guess they want the filthy, broken back, but it's gone. I hope they figure it out soon cause I'm tired of getting up to let them out. And I better not find any pee spots on the floor either.


I think you are missing an important word in there.
You have a new doggy and and old torn up doggy? Poor old, dirty, torn up, size small doggy. hehehe

doggy door


----------



## scareme

Hauntiholik said:


> I think you are missing an important word in there.
> You have a new doggy and and old torn up doggy? Poor old, dirty, torn up, size small doggy. hehehe
> 
> doggy door


Do you see what all that prednisone has done to my mind? It does make more sense with the word "door" added.

Today the temp was up at 103. Then a cold front moved in, according to the weatherman, and it dropped to 97. I don't consider 97 a cold front, but that's just me.


----------



## debbie5

Ewww...too hot scareme!

(looking in fridge for more watermelon, which apparently now has crack in it or something...NEED MORE WATERMELONnnnnnnnnn!!!)


----------



## Spooky1

Glad to see you have your appetite back, Debbie 

Haunti, thanks for translating scaremes post. it had me confused. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ever sit staring at a prop waiting for it to tell you how to paint it? I just did:googly:


----------



## niblique71

RoxyBlue said:


> Ever sit staring at a prop waiting for it to tell you how to paint it? I just did:googly:


I beg every prop I make to paint itself....I finally give up and just start painting.... Usually with big lumps in my throat..


----------



## Dixie

It's a bad thing to build 4 tombstones and set them all aside to paint at the same time. I painted tonight, and now I feel like they all look the same, LOL.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I believe I am developing an actual hatred of stupid people.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i've had that same problem biohazard. unfortunitely i'm surrounded by them!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

All day today, I have heard the "villain dog" from All Dogs Go To Heaven. "MORONS! I'M SURROUNDED BY MORONS!"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

well, finally saw the fox this morning. It appears that the whole i kept filling in isn't the wood chuck hole any longer, it is now occupied by the fox...how cool is that?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

"Life is what happens when you're making other plans." -John Lennon


----------



## stagehand1975

Dixie said:


> It's a bad thing to build 4 tombstones and set them all aside to paint at the same time. I painted tonight, and now I feel like they all look the same, LOL.


Just age each one of them seperatly with a mist of brown and green spray paint to give them a big of and aged mossy look.


----------



## stagehand1975

RoxyBlue said:


> Ever sit staring at a prop waiting for it to tell you how to paint it? I just did:googly:


Yes, and then repaint several times because you didn't like it the first six.


----------



## Spooky1

My prop is being mum on how it should be painted too.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i'm so excited. i'm going to a concert tonight and i've been waiting to see them for the last 10 years! I'm still trying to figure out what to wear!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Foxes are so cool, Jeff!

LOL, Niblique and Stage I'm not so sure about letting a prop paint itself. It might get that "older brother with a magic marker drawing on his little sister" look. Props can be so immature that way. And I have at least one prop that I'm going to repaint one of these days because I've never liked how it came out the first time.


----------



## debbie5

Local bluegrass band visits our park on Tuesday evenings and has an informal jam session...amateurs and some drop-ins from other bands bring their instruments and everyone sings along....it's like being in Kentucky for a lil while. And it's free! Sounds like I might have to bring a chair & go...wish I wasn't so rusty on guitar or I'd bring my Baby and go play.


----------



## stagehand1975

That would be nice out near me. A lot of the bands around here will never just set up and play, they all want to get paid let alone anyone join in. I have only ever seen that happen at this one western ny festival that I go to every year.


----------



## debbie5

I can't remember the name of the band who plays (its all acoustic) but they are a mostly family band who sing & dress like it's 1935. It's VERY cool...the lead singer has an amazing voice and the lady sounds just like June Carter, one of those drill-into-your-ear voices. It's sprinkling here...hope it clears this evening.


----------



## Lunatic

scareme said:


> We used to live in Maine and I've seen that house. Really cool. That whole area up there is beautiful. We were told they use that house as a kind of think tank for a bunch of scientist. But that was several years ago. I don't know if they are still there.


Interesting... I'll bet there is some strange energy in that house!


----------



## Death's Door

Last night after getting from from work, I'm putting our food on the grill and Max and Jakey Bonz (the beagle brothers) are hovering. I go into the kitchen and prepare their food and bring it out. I let them smell their food and Max takes off to the kennels while Jakey is lagging behind but looking back at me to make sure I'm going to the kennels with their food (Hubby and I have done this for the past 14 years - I think I know where to feed them). :googly:

Max is impatient and runs back to me and Jakey accidently runs into him because Jake still has his eye on me even though his feet are moving towards the kennels. This ensues a fight because Max doesn't think it's an accident. However, Jakey Bonz gets on Max's back and holds Max down (a fine strategic move on Jakey's part considering he always get the brunt of Max's dominance even though Hubby and I correct Max because they should get along). After a minute, the dogs separate on their own and the tails start to wag (I'm assuming both are calling it a "truce"). No blood is drawn nor biting - a clean unnecessary fight. 

I know it's so immature but after being surprised by Jakey's throw-down moves, I start to chant, "Jakey beat up Max - Jakey beat up Max". Max is sooo mad at this point, he starts to the kennels and turns around and looks directly at me and barks (houndog bark), then turns and goes to the kennels. I'm laughing so hard and, of course, I keep it up (the chanting) that once Max gets to his kennel, he turns around and barks/grumps at me again. I get to the kennels and try to smooth things over by telling Max he's a sore loser and he shouldn't be so grumpy and dominating. With that he sits with his back to me. Just goes to show ya, they know what we're saying - Plus every dogs has his day!  

Keep in mind I'm no Michael Vick and I do correct them when this happens, however, the only thing that got hurt was Max's pride.


----------



## debbie5

Maine has some really cool beach houses. We stayed at Drake Island right near old gossip columnist Louella parson's place.

Weiner- that's neat that you have outdoor kennels for them. How many dogs do you have in all then?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I want to go work on the prop shop. The rain needs to go away for a while, please.


----------



## stagehand1975

debbie5 said:


> I can't remember the name of the band who plays (its all acoustic) but they are a mostly family band who sing & dress like it's 1935. It's VERY cool...the lead singer has an amazing voice and the lady sounds just like June Carter, one of those drill-into-your-ear voices. It's sprinkling here...hope it clears this evening.


Big thunderstorms on there way to you right now. Just stormed here real good.


----------



## Death's Door

debbie5 said:


> Weiner- that's neat that you have outdoor kennels for them. How many dogs do you have in all then?


We only have the two 14-year old beagles (they're brothers) and two kennels that house one dog each. That is enough.


----------



## scareme

I miss my Mom. I need to talk to someone, and there is no one like a Mom for listening. And the fact she was a nurse was an added bonus when handing out advice.


----------



## Dixie

(((((Scareme)))))) wish I were there, I'd bring cupcakes and would be ready to listen


----------



## debbie5

I'm with ya too, scareme! Dixie- skootch over and pass me that chai. (sitting down on couch) Now, what's makin' ya a-feared, woman? ((hugs))


----------



## debbie5

There's a firefly in the house! I scooped it up to save it, but it flew off my hand before I could get it out the door. I guess it wants to die by entertaining me... (sitting in dark, watching bug hiney..).
Life is good.

_but a teensie tiny Buddhist is in my brain, niggling me to take it outside...._


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's wrong, Scareme?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

" I miss my Mom. I need to talk to someone, and there is no one like a Mom for listening. And the fact she was a nurse was an added bonus when handing out advice."
Well Laura, it is just a sad place to be, makes me sad. A virtual hug has just been given to you. It's not much, but hope it gives you a warm feeling. (and I didn't grab your virtual butt either).


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, got a couple of walls framed in, got two workbenches built, and plan on going back after it in about 30 minutes. We're trying to get the building done so that we can start cranking out props.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

just got back from seeing nkotbsb at the AT&T center and i had a blast...even though we had the worst seats in the house. didn't think i could dance without getting vertigo. (we were in the seats just under the ceiling and one row from the back wall in the nosebleed section.)

those two bands gave it 1000% and it was well worth the money and all the troble i got into for buying the tickets. 

i'm exhausted and my voice is only 50% here. night everyone!


----------



## scareme

You sound busy, Bio.

Don't mean to be such a Debbie Downer. We got word today my daughter, who's 25, needs to have her left ovary removed, and a large tumor taken off her uterus. This is the Dr. she went to for a second opinion. The first one took a wait and see what happens attitude , which might be why the tumor is so large. She's had two surgeries to have cysts removed. Hopefully this will solve all her problems.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Sorry to hear that, scareme. The bright side is that it was caught early enough that the tumor didn't spread to other organs. I know that that isn't much consolation in the long run, but I hope it helps a little bit. We'll keep her in our thoughts, and hope that things work out okay for her.

Yes, I have been busy today. It's the first day in almost three weeks when I wasn't having to try and work around sudden thunderstorms. We got two walls framed, and a couple of stationary work benches built in, as well as getting the 8'x8' doorway framed in. We had a good day.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Scareme - sorry to hear about your daughter. I hope everything turns out alright. I'm sending vitual hugs to you and your daughter.


----------



## debbie5

Who woulda thunk Japanese goyoza (tender noodle packets filled with cabbage-y filling...tastes as if an egg roll & a pierogi had a baby) would taste really good at 10 am? YUM.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my friends has had more than one surgery to remove ovarian cysts, and she's also a young thing (around 30). It's been a frustrating experience for her because the cysts (which naturally form during ovulation and are supposed to naturally resorb without incident) kept coming back. She and I have had many talks about it because I had been through the same surgery some years ago. In my case, not having any particular need for that ovary D), I had the doctor just take the whole thing. I looked at it as cutting my risk of ovarian cancer in half, but then I'm kind of a "glass half full" girl anyway.

People automatically assume "cancer" when they see the word "tumor". Is it a benign growth (like a fibroid) or is that something the doctors are waiting to determine?

Going through surgeries is never fun, but her youth is on her side in terms of recovery. It also helps that the procedures can be done laparoscopically, which means virtually invisible scars and a quicker recovery.

Anyway, Scareme, love and hugs to you both as you navigate this together. I agree there's nothing like a mom to talk to, but we''ll do our best to be almost as good as substitute moms


----------



## debbie5

The tv remote is "lost". (snicker)
Why didn't I think of this sooner?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i back to my normal self now....or rather, normal in my terms. now, i think i should get back out to the porch and finish with the 'normal baby' her crib needs some more decoration!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme, i didn't mean to overlook your post. i really hope you two get through this soon and that she feels better!


----------



## PirateLady

Scareme sorry to hear you and your daughter are going through this time. Just be thankful you are there for her. The surgery I had in Feb. was to remove a fibroid from my uterus that was causing pain and discomfort. Being of a mature age the dr and I elected to just take everything.. Like Roxy said most people automatically think cancer when they hear tumor. which is not always the case. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your daughter and we hope she has a speedy recovery and it fixes all her problems. ...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

so i saw these two kiddy bikes across the road. they look the perfect size too! because of my aspergers, i didnt want to go across the street and ask about it...but those trikes looked so tempting. Finally after two hours of deliberatoin, i screwed up the courage and walkd over to ask the neighbor about it. Thankfully, my brother walked with me and i ended up with both riders. now i have to children's rides to pimp out. 

i'm thinking evil looking monster trikes for the orphanage! mwahahahahaha!


----------



## debbie5

Hubby washed dishes, laundry & is now cooking dinner. I don't think he did all that even when I gave birth! Hmmm...I never knew he had it in him. Now his secret is OUT! MWwwahahahahhahaaaa!! (making evil chore-plans)....


----------



## scareme

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I think I'm more upset than my daughter is. As parents we always wish bad things would happen to us instead of our kids.

Great score DA. Your haunt is really shaping up.

debbie, it's amazing what men can do. It's almost like they are human.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

After the great day we had yesterday, I have had no inspiration to build or make anything today. It has been a day where I didn't even want to watch a horror movie for inspiration. Does anyone else get like this, and if so, how do you combat it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I get that way sometimes, Bio, and do nothing about combating it. It's just Nature's way of saying you need a break to let the cup of inspiration refill


----------



## Spooky1

My glitchy laptop is driving me nuts.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Roxy is right BioH, you just need some time to recharge. Take a break, go do something else. You have 100+ days to go, lots of time. Don't burn your self out. If you think you have to do something, go clean your work area so your ready for the next thing.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Bone Dancer said:


> Roxy is right BioH, you just need some time to recharge. Take a break, go do something else. You have 100+ days to go, lots of time. Don't burn your self out. If you think you have to do something, go clean your work area so your ready for the next thing.


LOL, right now we are in the process of building our new work area, as our wives have finally vetoed our old work area(the kitchen tables) so cleaning the work area won't work. We ended up just sitting outside for a couple of hours and making plans, kinda throwing ideas back and forth between us. Maybe some new props will come out of it?


----------



## GothicCandle

Grrr I go to bed at 2am I wake up at 11am, I go to bed at 11pm I wake up at 2am. Grr


----------



## Dixie

I seriously can't believe that it is time to go to work again. I feel like I LIVE at that place. :/


----------



## Death's Door

Bio - I have been getting like that alot lately. What I have been doing is just sitting outside after work, having a glass of wine and cigar and reading. I have been checking out some props that I would like to complete this year and getting the supplies together. Just go with it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

June 30 is:

Meteor Day
Final Day for Submitting Those $20 Prop Contest Entries


----------



## debbie5

Funny how the kids will eat The Healthy Cereal if I throw cut up strawberries in it...

Off to the opthamologists office for my foggy vision..another day, another symptom. At least I don't feel horrid.


----------



## Dixie

Testing tapatalk.... No real thoughts.... Carry on....


----------



## RoxyBlue

My dog's feet must taste pretty good, because she seems to be spending a lot of time licking and chewing on them this morning. Of course, a dog also thinks a cat's litter box is a primo snack bar, too.....:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy, she was licking and chewing on them last night, too. I wonder if she's licking off papier mache she might have stepped in. :googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Check her nails, Roxy. My dachshund had gotten a splinter in the underside of her nail, and she was licking and chewing it incessantly. It might be her way of trying to get something that hurts out of her foot.


----------



## Bone Dancer

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Check her nails, Roxy. My dachshund had gotten a splinter in the underside of her nail, and she was licking and chewing it incessantly. It might be her way of trying to get something that hurts out of her foot.


BioH is right, a little chewing is normal grooming for cats or dogs. But alot of chewing means something maybe wrong and its time to take a good look at those feet.


----------



## GothicCandle

It's nice when you discover in one's closet clothing sizes that were once too small are now too big.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> My dog's feet must taste pretty good, because she seems to be spending a lot of time licking and chewing on them this morning. Of course, a dog also thinks a cat's litter box is a primo snack bar, too.....:jol:





Spooky1 said:


> Roxy, she was licking and chewing on them last night, too. I wonder if she's licking off papier mache she might have stepped in. :googly:


First off, here is a example of why not to read threads backwards..... :googly:

Constant licking and chewing of feet is one sign of allergies. My dog use to do that before we got her on meds, and my old dog did the same. The one I have currently must have chewed the fur off before we got her, now that she's on medicine she don't do it and her paws are about 80% covered in white fur. Annoyingly an animal can develop allergies at any time so even if your dog has never had them, she might now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our first dog would get hot spots on occasion and used to literally lick sores into herself (called lick granulomas). They never got infected because she kept them very clean, and they would eventually heal up when she decided she wasn't going to lick them anymore. About the only thing that would slow her down was dabbing a little clove oil near the sore area (not directly on it), but even that was only partially successful.

I checked Willow's feet and toes, and there doesn't appear to be anything stuck in them - at least she didn't screech or flinch when I did it I trimmed off the excess fur, so we'll see if that helps - she gets very fuzzy feet if we don't keep the fur cut back.


----------



## debbie5

No really.. I'm not making this up. Foggy vision, red eyes, very sore eye muscles for a week. Saw the e.r. doc a few days ago and my doc yesterday none of whom were too concerned. Woke up this morning in eye agony & almost unable to see. Went to see eye doc who diagnosed...(drum roll) GLAUCOMA! WTH!?? I'm in my mid-40's!! Normal pressure is 16, mine's 47! Reiteration: **If you see your doc, and they tell you that you are fine, and you still feel like crap, go to another doc**. I'm leaving my registered physician's assistant who I've seen for 18+ years. She's a very nice person, but a horrible health care provider. The practice will not allow me to see a real doc, despite all the medical issues I've been having. Lyme tests came back neg (interesting), and bladder camera peeking today was neg as well. Urologist will keep me on low dose antibiotics to keep fever away (we hope) so I can actually live my life again. I still have blurry vision (now on 4 diff eye drops for glaucoma & will see eye doc 1st thing in the a.m.), but my body feels amazing- NO PAIN and I'm so happy (!!) to be well, able to eat and walk and see the blue sky again. 
And food tastes really good when you don't eat for a week or so.  Tonight's burger with vidalia onion? Heaven. I'm so grateful to be alive.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> No really.. I'm not making this up. Foggy vision, red eyes, very sore eye muscles for a week. Saw the e.r. doc a few days ago and my doc yesterday none of whom were too concerned. Woke up this morning in eye agony & almost unable to see. Went to see eye doc who diagnosed...(drum roll) GLAUCOMA! WTH!?? I'm in my mid-40's!! Normal pressure is 16, mine's 47! Reiteration: **If you see your doc, and they tell you that you are fine, and you still feel like crap, go to another doc**. I'm leaving my registered physician's assistant who I've seen for 18+ years. She's a very nice person, but a horrible health care provider. The practice will not allow me to see a real doc, despite all the medical issues I've been having. Lyme tests came back neg (interesting), and bladder camera peeking today was neg as well. Urologist will keep me on low dose antibiotics to keep fever away (we hope) so I can actually live my life again. I still have blurry vision (now on 4 diff eye drops for glaucoma & will see eye doc 1st thing in the a.m.), but my body feels amazing- NO PAIN and I'm so happy (!!) to be well, able to eat and walk and see the blue sky again.
> And food tastes really good when you don't eat for a week or so.  Tonight's burger with vidalia onion? Heaven. I'm so grateful to be alive.


Now you might be able to get away with smoking pot! LOL Sorry, I just had to be the first to say it. I hope they find a CORRECT diagnosis for you in the very near future, debbie!


----------



## debbie5

Thanks, Bio. I'm not a big fan of anything mind-altering. I'm weird enough sober.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LOL, good point. Aren't we all?


----------



## stagehand1975

And some think October may be the busiest month of the year for them, I think for me this year it will be July, August will come in a close second, October will come in third.


----------



## Death's Door

Getting paroled from work today at 1 p.m. All I have to do is go to the produce stand and pick up a few veggies, hang out at the pool, and make macaroni salad and a broccoli salad.


----------



## debbie5

Hmmm...what to do today?


----------



## Spooky Dave

I'm thinking 121 days, 16 hours, 0 minutes and some-odd seconds isn't going to be enough time!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i don't know what to do today...i'm thinking some writing will be good for me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

July is:

National Blueberry Month 
National Anti-Boredom Month 
Unlucky Month for weddings 
National Cell Phone Courtesy Month 
National Hot Dog Month 
National Ice Cream Month 


July 1 is:

Canada Day - Canada became self-governing on July 1, 1867
Creative Ice Cream Flavors Day - how about a bowl of Zombie Snot Mint Green Ice Cream?
International Joke Day - send you friends and family joke spam by email
I Forgot Day - what were we talking about?


----------



## Spooky1

Taking the day off, but now that my prop is done what to do.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Taking the day off, but now that my prop is done what to do.


Vacuum the floors?


----------



## debbie5

Yawwnnn....


----------



## RoxyBlue

After being up past midnight nearly every night this week, I'm looking forward to getting to bed at a decent hour tonight. Even better, I won't have to answer to an alarm clock for the next three days - woot!


----------



## stagehand1975

I am in my house that I don't live in right now. There is large, about cat sized, running around upstairs. I don't have a cat.


----------



## GothicCandle

when dog-proofing your kitchen remember to take into account that your new dog is longer than your old dog and therefore is taller when she stand on her hind feet....or else you will leave a bag of potato chips just a little too close to the edge of the counter...

My cat loves potato chips. And now she has a whole bag to be eaten all by her little self...only slightly covered in dog spit...


----------



## Dixie

We had a fireworks show across the harbour that Jayson and I normally watch from the balcony of our bedroom - it was at 915 tonight, and I just looked up to realize that we were listening to Hauntcast, and missed the fireworks completely! Hahahaha


----------



## niblique71

GothicCandle said:


> when dog-proofing your kitchen remember to take into account that your new dog is longer than your old dog and therefore is taller when she stand on her hind feet....or else you will leave a bag of potato chips just a little too close to the edge of the counter...
> 
> My cat loves potato chips. And now she has a whole bag to be eaten all by her little self...only slightly covered in dog spit...


Hilarious and SOOO TRUE!!!!

Nothing like a slimy cat and a happy dog.


----------



## debbie5

Happy Saturday! My sleep schedule is all wacked out...going to a pig roast today at noon. NOMnomnomnomnomnomnom.....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Exhausted from a night of telling convicted felons to "pull up your pants" or "tuck your shirt in". Why do I feel like I am paid to babysit adults?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

today was frustraiting.

glad it's over with. night everyone!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night


----------



## Bone Dancer

Good Morning 
Sure hope today is a bit less humid they yesterday. By noon I had declared it a "Frank day" and stayed indoors. Going to get an early start this morning.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ohhh Bill...today will be the worst for the humid air.


----------



## debbie5

You know you are old when you wake up with a headache. Not fair.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

has nothing to do with age Debbie. What did you eat yesterday?


----------



## debbie5

Food?  (Special K, then sausage with onions & peppers and spaghetti in evening). Maybe I need more alcohol in my diet. I'll work on that one today. Drink 'til I'm cured. Maybe it was the dollop of chocolate & coconut pudding for dessert? Hmm...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> ohhh Bill...today will be the worst for the humid air.


Your right Jeff, it's already getting to hot and humid.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I know, and it's cloudy...wait until the clouds clear...said it will feel like 100 today


----------



## debbie5

Ohhhh..I just can't get motivated today. I want to have a Frank Day, but I don't have time to be Frankish. It's 11 am and I still have a million things to do.

I NEED A WIFE.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "The Princess Bride" while surfing here. I never get tired of that movie


----------



## Spooky1

After a really wet Spring, now we need rain. The lawn is drying up. I need to get the sprinkler out this evening.


----------



## debbie5

I found one of only two places in a 50 mile radius that has cherry dip top. Over soft serve, chocolate ice cream, when it's 86 degrees out and very humid...NOMNOMNOM.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dammit, Deb, now I want one:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Eat off the dip top...grab the now-melty ice cream with a napkin & throw most of it away, leaving a bit in the cone. Enjoy ice cream and cone. For after all, the ice cream is merely a transportation device for the cherry dip top. Kinda like how the hot dog is only the vessel for the toppings....I love summer.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Watching "The Princess Bride" while surfing here. I never get tired of that movie


Some movies last forever, some you have to wonder why, but "the princess bride" is so awesome it's no wonder it's still popular


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Listening to Alice in Chains on pandora, trying to get up the motivation to get out of my chair and go swing a hammer. Have to get the prop shop finished. Only 120 days left. That's only 21 "weekends" to go.


----------



## morgan8586

Im sitting in the dark, listening to the thunder boom and the lightning flash and thinking of Halloween.


----------



## Draik41895

Watermelons. Bins full of watermelons. Oh how it would please me to see pumpkins in those bins


----------



## spideranne

I found the best cure to humidity...I moved to AZ. We hit 118 degrees today, but maybe 10-15% humidity. You should see how fast paper mache dries.


----------



## Bone Dancer

spideranne said:


> I found the best cure to humidity...I moved to AZ. We hit 118 degrees today, but maybe 10-15% humidity. You should see how fast paper mache dries.


Sounds like a great place to work on mache. If you don't mind a little heat stroke now and then. That must be the "dry heat" we keep hearing about.


----------



## Bone Dancer

GothicCandle said:


> Some movies last forever, some you have to wonder why, but "the princess bride" is so awesome it's no wonder it's still popular


"Inconceivable"


----------



## GothicCandle

Bone Dancer said:


> "Inconceivable"


"I do not think that word means what you think it means."


----------



## Bone Dancer

GothicCandle said:


> "I do not think that word means what you think it means."


Unemployed, in Greenland !


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 3 is:

Build A Scarecrow Day - perfect for haunters

Compliment Your Mirror Day - who's the fairest of them all?

Disobedience Day - don't tell the kids about that one

Stay Out of the Sun Day - considering how hot it is, good advice


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Twilight Zone marathon on SyFy channel.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> July 3 is:
> Stay Out of the Sun Day - considering how hot it is, good advice


and tomorrow is go into the sun in order to watch the tacky little parade come down main street, full of tractors, antique cars, bicycles, people walking with flags and wearing patriotic clothing, not to mention all the emergency vehicles(well, I guess since the whole town(and a bunch of people from all over the state) is gathered on main street the ambulance don't have to go anywhere to find the heat stroke victims...) and all of them will pelt you with candy! Make sure to pick it up before the horses walk by...If your hot then just step forward and get sprayed by the fire trucks. Then walk two blocks to the park and get an over priced snow cone(in a red and white paper cone of course) and buy orental trading style 4th of july items for 10$ each.  ah, small town america...what is wrong with you?


----------



## Evil Andrew

RoxyBlue said:


> July 3 is:
> 
> Stay Out of the Sun Day - considering how hot it is, good advice


Today my son and I were out in the sun all day east of Fountain, CO . We roasted - so hot and dry. But the cholla cactus were blooming - I've never seen so much color there : )


----------



## scareme

Pretty flowers, EA. 
For three months I dared to act human. I walked out in the fresh air. I took a vacation. I swam in our pool. Sat. I went to a movie like other normal people. (Pirates of the Caribbean, I liked it) Halfway through the show my airway started to tighten up. Within thirty minutes I was coughing and rasping. Buy the time we left the movie people were looking at me like I had the plague. I could hear them snapping "Why did she come to a movie like that?" Does she want to make us all sick?" I wanted to yell "Asthma is not catching!", but hubby had my arm and was pushing me towards the door. Today prednisone has knocked all the cockiness out of me and I am chained to the chair, taking nebulizer treatments every four hours. But I had those three great months. 
Does anyone know where I can get some really good fried rice at 4:00 AM? What time do Chinese restaurants open?


----------



## stagehand1975

Coming back from fireworks last night I saw a house that still had Halloween lights on it. Guess for some of us its a year round thing.


----------



## debbie5

Oh Lordy Scareme. I wonder if it was some cleaning solution or pesticide in the movie place that set you off? All the old dandruff on the headrests..(ewww). I am SO SORRY you are going through another round of this. Are you using Advair as well? That stuff rocks. Keep counting the days...as long as the # of days you are up & around outnumber the days you are flat on your back, you're good. The sunshine & blue clouds will still thrill you when you get out & back up on your feet. (((hugs)))


----------



## debbie5

And as for the pork fried rice at 4 am- order some now & stick it in the fridge to nuke at 4 am. A lot of the huge warehouse places (Sam's club) have good frozen chingchow (PF Chang's)food as well. Frozen, nukebale eggrolls stem the craving...


----------



## debbie5

Okay,so I'm simple. Love this game:
http://www.cartoonnetwork.com/games/hole/twistedfigures/index.html?s_cid=gameShared_FB


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> And as for the pork fried rice at 4 am- order some now & stick it in the fridge to nuke at 4 am. A lot of the huge warehouse places (Sam's club) have good frozen chingchow (PF Chang's)food as well. Frozen, nukebale eggrolls stem the craving...


Good idea Deb. I was so desperate I looked up the recipe on line, and hubby made it for breakfast when he got up. I haven't gone to bed yet. He made himself sweet rice with the leftover rice. eww


----------



## Spooky1

scareme, sorry to hear you had a relapse. Hope you're back to breathing normally soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm glad you got at least three months of normal, Scareme. Hopefully this bout of asthma won't last long.

And those snippy people in the theater were just plain poopyheads.


----------



## Evil Queen

There is a really good frozen fried rice at Sam's Club, in fact just made it for dinner last night.


----------



## debbie5

OMG. I asked the children to make & pack their own lunches, AND THEY DID. (angels singing). I'm off to my bud's pool and a picnic!


----------



## scareme

Evil Queen said:


> There is a really good frozen fried rice at Sam's Club, in fact just made it for dinner last night.


Do you remember the brand?


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> OMG. I asked the children to make & pack their own lunches, AND THEY DID. (angels singing). I'm off to my bud's pool and a picnic!


debbie, what are in those lunches? Coke, twinkies, chips, cookies, and a carrot stick for luck?


----------



## Draik41895

I wanna be the guy who makes the monster.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> I wanna be the guy who makes the monster.


What kind of monster?


----------



## Evil Queen

scareme said:


> Do you remember the brand?


Ajinomoto. http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=133803&navAction=push


----------



## Draik41895

RoxyBlue said:


> What kind of monster?


Im watching Starz inside: Fantastic flesh. One of the make up artists said that was something he wanted to do as a kid. But really, I wanna be the guy who makes the monster my kids will see in the movies.


----------



## GothicCandle

What is wrong with people?! Someone buried a lit cigarette in my front yard! My front yard is dry bark mulch! Thank god a passerby who was loading a wheelchair into her car saw the smoke and came and told us that our front yard was ON FIRE!!! I went out with a pitcher of water and put it out. That could have so easily gone from a smoking pile of ashes and wood to a full on disaster!



debbie5 said:


> Okay,so I'm simple. Love this game:
> http://www.cartoonnetwork.com/games/hole/twistedfigures/index.html?s_cid=gameShared_FB


that use to be a Japanese game show I think.


----------



## Draik41895

Some people are just crazy, or ignorant. Good to know every things not on fire. Also, it was actually and I like that version better, something about their reactions.


----------



## GothicCandle

Draik41895 said:


> Some people are just crazy, or ignorant. Good to know every things not on fire. Also, it was actually and I like that version better, something about their reactions.


I'll assume the first half if about my yard, but the second is about Japanese game shows.

There normally is a worry about fireworks catching fire from simply landing in the wrong place, but i didn't think someone would ever do this! i mean, jeez. Hopefully nothing else gets caught on fire.

and as far as japanese game shows, they are the king of silliness. Actually, a lot of Japanese tv is silly...anime, game shows, cooking shows, comedy shows of course(anyone ever see vermilion pleasure night? its like Saturday night live + crank yankers on drugs...) and even dramas are silly. Japan is one of those places in the world which follows the "lets all pretend we're happy and people will think we are." Until of course when a person jumps in front of the bullet trains and makes everyone else late for work


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 5 is Work-A-Holics Day (as opposed to Hauntiholik's Day)


----------



## Spooky1

Best ad ever.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I totally did NOT see that coming:jol:


----------



## niblique71

ALL Commercials should be THAT Funny Spooky!! I LOVE it LOLOLOL!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

RoxyBlue said:


> July 5 is Work-A-Holics Day (as opposed to Hauntiholik's Day)


LMAO, ironic. My first day of vacation is Work-a-holics day. Too funny.

Spooky, that is a strangely hilarious trailer.

Out of town for 4 days. Have a great week, Hauntforum!


----------



## debbie5

If I figure out on my own what is making me sick before my R.P.A. does, do I get to beat the living sh*t out of her? Cuz that would be fair. And very satisfying.


----------



## GothicCandle

the library had a sale for fourth of july, selling books, records, and movies. I got a vhs of "Young Frankenstein" for 25 cents!  watching now


----------



## scareme

I love that movie. I think Mel Brooks best. Did you know Peter Boyle was best man at John Lennon's wedding to Yoko?


----------



## GothicCandle

scareme said:


> I love that movie. I think Mel Brooks best. Did you know Peter Boyle was best man at John Lennon's wedding to Yoko?


really? I'd never heard that. cool.


----------



## debbie5

Hmmm..4 am. I'm still awake. Not good.


----------



## scareme

I'm here for you debbie.


----------



## PirateLady

“This is my wish for you: Comfort on difficult days, smiles when sadness intrudes, rainbows to follow the clouds, laughter to kiss your lips, sunsets to warm your heart, hugs when spirits sag, beauty for your eyes to see, friendships to brighten your being, faith so that you can believe, confidence for when you doubt, courage to know yourself, patience to accept the truth, Love to complete your life.”


----------



## Bone Dancer

GothicCandle said:


> the library had a sale for fourth of july, selling books, records, and movies. I got a vhs of "Young Frankenstein" for 25 cents!  watching now


"Could be worse, could be raining"


----------



## debbie5

4 hours of sleep, low grade fever & painful knee I can't bend...and I'm taking kids to an old amusement park. Too sick of being sick. God bless aspirin.


----------



## Spooky1

Wait. Where are you going? I was going to make Espresso.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Werewolf!

_There wolf, there castle._

Why are you talking that way?

_I thought you wanted to._


----------



## Ms. Wicked

RoxyBlue said:


> Werewolf!
> 
> _There wolf, there castle._
> 
> Why are you talking that way?
> 
> _I thought you wanted to._


This makes me smile for so many reasons!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^

Young Frankenstein = best Mel Brooks movie ever:jol:

Unrelated to movies, today is National Fried Chicken Day.


----------



## Death's Door

Hello All! Back to the grind today after the holiday. Made 5 zuchini breads on Saturday and zuchini lazagne and sugar cookies yesterday. I did the breads and cookie baking in the morning when it was a tad bit cooler in the morning. 

Also, does anyone have the number for Mother Nature? I need to place an order for rain - not just a sprinkling - but a good soaking. Can I place an order online?


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> ^
> 
> Unrelated to movies, today is National Fried Chicken Day.


Sounds like I need to pickup some Popeye's chicken for dinner then.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Just finished brewing my second batch of cider. Already much better than the first batch, I am going to bottle some of this Dry, then sweeten the rest with some apple juice from concentrate to make it more like a commercial cider.

Time to start a spiced cider for the fall. By then it should be nicely aged, maybe I'll put it on some oak. I can't wait for fall!


----------



## GothicCandle

being able to talk in movie quotes proves it's a great movie!


----------



## RoxyBlue

DAMN YOUR EYES!

Too late


----------



## debbie5

"What knockers!"





Had a great time at the amusement park..much more humid than it was predicted to be and had to skedaddle out of there 1/2 hour early as a ginormous severe thunderstorm rolled in. Knee felt better after walking for 5 hours- go figure. Now listening to the rain & thunder right now. Gonna go sit on the porch, listen to a piper CD and drink a long, tall chocolate milk....2%! I'm such a sinner.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm reading posts here while pedaling calories away on my FitDesk cycle. I feel so virtuous


----------



## debbie5

OOOoooo! I just looked up Fitdesk cycle- that's neat! I have an exerbike in basement, but it has a fan for resistance, and it's too noisy to use at night!

Or...umm...ever.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm really liking it so far, Deb. It's very compact, definitely quiet, and has the added bonus of an attachment you can rest a small laptop or book on. Or nothing but your arms, if you are so inclined


----------



## debbie5

Hmmm..Friday looks like a good night to hit up the local rodeo & barbeque! I can continue my quest for The Perfect Cole Slaw.NOMnomnom....


----------



## Draik41895

My awesome friend bought me a reign deer motor. Now I just need to find out what I'm gonna do with it.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Draik41895 said:


> My awesome friend bought me a reign deer motor. Now I just need to find out what I'm gonna do with it.


Well you could build a reign deer. Or maybe animate a corpse. Your choice.


----------



## trishaanne

Both grandkids here today..not used to having two of them here anymore since the one has started preschool. Gonna be a long day I think. Good thing I can thrown them in the pool and tire them out.

No kids here tomorrow so the plan is to get up really early, get all the laundry and cleaning done and then go fishing! Last week I caught 11 fluke but none were quite big enough to keep. 18" minimum is tough to do, and the ones I caught ranged from 14-17 1/2 inches long. I NEED to catch a keeper this time because I'm dying for some fresh fish.

Haunters will be here Saturday and since we're all working on our own projects instead of group projects, it looks like I'll be trying to knock out more party details and invitations. Seems to be the only time I really sit and focus on them.


----------



## IMU

Hmmm ... Youtube videos quit working last night on EVERY computer I have access to ... I think it's part of an alien takeover!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe it's your aura, IMU

July 7 is:

Chocolate Day - frankly, every day is chocolate day on my calendar:jol:
National Strawberry Sundae Day


----------



## Spooky1

Chocolate Gooooooood!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Chocolate Song - not a great video, as stated by the maker, but great music


----------



## debbie5

Yay! last day of Learn To Fish clinic with the Trout Unlimited guys. Chatted with the grouchy man in charge and realized he's not really so grouchy. 7 year old won a gift certificate to tackle store!  The best part was her begging to hold her lil pumpkinseed fish so she could admire his colors & sheen. Now a lil unpacking of groceries, some violin practice & off to swim at local park. I'm keeping a daily log of of all we are doing...it's fun!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

im getting there. finishing another prop piece. just need to do some last minute finishing touches...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

some more random thoughts...

spent all last night in the children's ER with my niece and my sister and her husband.

she's okay for now, but the doc said she has reflux which she had as a premie. she had surgery for it but it seems that the knot they tied to fix it before has either disolved or come undone. 

i hated seeing her in such pain. spent at least 5 hours there, thankfully the weren't a whole lot of patients and we didn't have to spend more then 10 minutes from the time i carried her in till the time they took her back to the back room


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday to All!

DA - Sorry to hear about your niece but it sounds like she's fine now. 

Going to the Pokeno Tea Party this weekend and hanging with the ladies. Hubby is in a fishing tournament this weekend and will be coming home on Sunday.


----------



## trishaanne

Today was supposed to be for fishing. However, since my son the slacker didn't want to be bothered cutting the grass for me in the monsoon yesterday, I have to try to get that done before tomorrow's meeting so I can spray the yard for mosquito's. Wouldn't want the haunters to get chewed apart by these damn things. Since I'll be home all day I guess I'll also do house stuff....laundry, vacuuming, dusting, all that crap. Not that it matters....with 2 VERY large dogs that shed continually, 10 minutes after I vacuum it doesn't look like I've done anything for months! Anyone want a few dogs...


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have three dogs in the office today, so I think we're full up for dogs here

Today's extra dog is a basset hound (Derby) belonging to one of my co-workers. The two dogs in residence (my dog Willow and the owner's dog Skyler) are both doing their job as Co-Queen Bees to remind Derby that he is lowest on the doggie totem pole in their territory. It's pretty benign - lots of posturing, but fortunately no real aggression


----------



## Draik41895

Looks like we're really breaking ground here guys


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Sounds like the side effect of one of those west coast earthquakes:jol:


----------



## Draik41895

hahaha, nooo!!! I meant as a more halloween related joke


----------



## niblique71

I'm watching the Last Space shuttle launch in a few minutes. It's a Sad time to know that today is the end of an era with no replacement in sight. GODSPEED to our last shuttle astronauts


----------



## trishaanne

I remember watching the first walk on the moon! It was an exciting time, but all good things must come to an end. Hate to say it, but now maybe they can spend all that money they were using on the space program to handle some of the issues here on earth. Just saying.....


----------



## Spooky1

They'll be spending the money on unemployment checks to NASA engineers.


----------



## debbie5

Whhoo hoo! Eye pressure is now normal, I can SEE again and doc even waived my co-pay as I'm running on a thin wallet from all these docs I running around to. I locked the kids in the dining room (which became our craft room this past spring..I dint even yell about the Sharpie on the tablecloth..)until we had it all cleaned up..now that we paid the piper, we are free to go swimming until the sky opens up & it pours. Summer! LOVE IT! I still can't believe they cleaned like banshees with me..told 'em we couldn't go anywhere 'til we were done. Gonna buy a big azz bag of peas on the way up to the pool...nomnomnom. I think my blood runs thick with watermelon juice & peas. I eat watermelon to try to stave off my nightly desires for vanilla milkshakes....my pants are getting looser, so I hope it's working. Gotta burn off the 25 pounds I gained due to Girl Scout stress this winter.


----------



## debbie5

I know a NASA engineer..trust me- he still has work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You go, girl!

My dad is a retired NASA engineer for lo these many years He has over thirty years of paperwork boxed up in the garage - drives my mom crazy.


----------



## Draik41895

I found an adorable baby opossum in my back yard. He posed for a few pictures and then took off. What a good sport. And to think I would've never found him if I didn't wake up early to test some paint on tombstones.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

today is the cow appreciation day at chick-fillet. my brother's washing up so i can paint him up as a cow. very interesting how far he will go for a free meal...LOL. will post pics later!

for those who don't know. if you dress like a cow today and walk into the resturant you get a free meal. LOL


----------



## trishaanne

wooohooo..hubby came home from work early so he could cut the grass and I wouldn't have to. He's the BEST! For some stranger reason he likes to do it. I only do it so he doesn't have to on the weekends and maybe he can go golfing or something he likes to do. While I pretended to be mad that he came home to do it, inside my brain I was doing a happy dance..lol. House is almost done...as good as it;s going to get anyway, and I can drag out this huge bag of plaster to try to get these invitations done for tomorrow so I don't have to mail them! Postage will KILL me. So far they aren't working quite the way I want them to, so I may have to come up with a backup plan.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Da Weiner said:


> DA - Sorry to hear about your niece but it sounds like she's fine now.


Thanks Da Weiner. yeah, she's okay. the pediatrician has her on a liquid diet for now and they've put her on medication. their trying to prevent her needing another surgery by trying out meds to see which one works.


----------



## Dark Star

So I was thinking has anyone seen Creepster this year? It has been a while.


----------



## Evil Queen

Not a peep.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's pouring down rain here, which is what we really needed, so thank you, Mother Nature


----------



## Dark Angel 27

this is my brother Drew. I think things went well! i was paid for this paint job by him buying me lunch. LOL


----------



## goneferal

*Fall is closer than we think*

Michael's started putting out fall stuff this week including some of the Halloween Village stuff. It got me so motivated to get props together.


----------



## Draik41895

HUh, I wish I was near your micheals, I was just there yesterday to grab some paint. Granted I had to run in and out, but I didnt see anything out of the ordinary. maybe theyre a little late here


----------



## debbie5

I am nauseated to see that a dad died at a baseball game by falling 20 feet RIGHT NEXT TO THE SEATING AREA. Stadiums won't pony up the money to put freaking netting in to stop falls? Horrific. That poor child. That poor man who tried to catch the guy as he fell.....
We have OSHA for our workplace but no oversight at ballparks?? Not that I want gov't to make safety standards... I hope it will change all parks now.


----------



## scareme

Cool picture of your brother DA. He really would do anything for a meal. lol

Yesterday it was 108. I beat the heat by spending the day sleeping. I hadn't slept in three days cause of the steroids. But I took some meds, and slept for 20 hrs. Today another one of those "cold fronts moved in and we were down to 103. I really wish the weathermen would quit using the term "cold front" in July, unless they really mean it. Our water bill was $130 last month, and the grass still looks brown.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> Cool picture of your brother DA. He really would do anything for a meal. lol


you bet, and he wasn't the only one. dozens of other people did it too. i just wasn't in the mood to dress up this morning


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Back from having my in-laws tell me that my hobby is "unnatural". To spite them, I made a new tombstone tonight Pics will be put up probably tomorrow.

**EDIT** Your brother looks like he's having a great time, DA!


----------



## trishaanne

Haunters will be here in about an hour and a half, unless they get stuck in the Jersey traffic headed to the beach. (Can't say Jersey Shore anymore because of that lame ass show). Hubby's vacuuming the pool to get it ready and I'm just finishing up the inside before going out to spray Cutter all over the yard so we don't get chewed up by mosquitoes. I was hoping to have the invitations done today to hand out since I won't see everyone again for a while, but that's not happening since the plaster is not working the way i'd like. Looks like I'll have to do a driveby at the next meeting to drop them off at Sharons.


----------



## stagehand1975

debbie5 said:


> I am nauseated to see that a dad died at a baseball game by falling 20 feet RIGHT NEXT TO THE SEATING AREA. Stadiums won't pony up the money to put freaking netting in to stop falls? Horrific. That poor child. That poor man who tried to catch the guy as he fell.....
> We have OSHA for our workplace but no oversight at ballparks?? Not that I want gov't to make safety standards... I hope it will change all parks now.


And the the news yesterday. A war veteran with no legs was allowed on a roller coaster at Darien Lake Theme Park. And he came out of the seat and plunged to his death. They didn't even close the park. They just clean it up and went about there business.


----------



## debbie5

Why oh why did I not decide to go to trish's? It's only a 4 hour drive. I gotta get to one of these meet ups....I'll be the noob.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

stagehand1975 said:


> And the the news yesterday. A war veteran with no legs was allowed on a roller coaster at Darien Lake Theme Park. And he came out of the seat and plunged to his death. They didn't even close the park. They just clean it up and went about there business.


not surprising. when i was working at Michigan's Adventure we had a ride called 'chaos' come off its ball bearings and ended up trapping a father and his son undernieth with only the cage they wre in keepng them from getting crushed. they didn't shut down the park either, they just told me to keep my ride running (i was across from the chaos) and to keep the customers occupied. yeah, like that was gonna happen. they all came to my ride so they could stare at what was going on.

it took almost an hour to find a crane that could lift the wheel part up far enough to get the two riders out. they both ended up with concussions. if it were up to me, i'd have shut down the park (it was almost closing time anyway) and then preceded with rescuing the people.


----------



## Spooky1

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Back from having my in-laws tell me that my hobby is "unnatural". To spite them, I made a new tombstone tonight Pics will be put up probably tomorrow.
> 
> **EDIT** Your brother looks like he's having a great time, DA!


Tell them your hobby is "Supernatural" not "Unnatural" :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I will be making the trek (via Metro) into DC tomorrow to see a friend's premiere performance of a dance piece she choreographed, produced, and will be performing in. Hopefully it will not be a scorching hot day. DC in the summer can be really unpleasant.


----------



## debbie5

"DC in the summer can be really unpleasant."

It's like being in a stomach full of hot sauce, and you are being digested.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

began work on another prop last night. thinking about foraging for parts


----------



## Bone Dancer

I should be outside getting some work done. But it's 85 out there and 70 in here.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Same here Bone Dancer. It's 94 outside and 71 inside. One heatstroke is enough for me. 

Spooky, I've tried to explain to them that it's "just like decorating for christmas or thanksgiving, only a different holiday" Which is when my wife's stepmother starts quoting scripture. I have no problem with religion, but no one is going to shove it down my throat. I decorate for an alternative holiday, and that's the way it will be.


----------



## Draik41895

A concept is forming, Im getting stuff together, and if all goes well, this year should be awesome


----------



## GothicCandle

i am so glad i have air conditioning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Someone is shooting off excess fireworks somewhere nearby. Not only is that illegal around here within city limits (except at the county fairgrounds), it makes my dog very unhappy (which is far more important:googly


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I have the best brother n the world. for my birthday next month, he's taking me and one of our friends to Corpus Christi TX Can hardly wait!


----------



## debbie5

At a backyard barbecue, I watched as a drunken couple sprayed OFF! right into their 2 year old's face...kid then started screaming as it got in her mouth (they also didn't tell her to hold her breath). They then said "Oh..it tastes bad?" and that's all they did. (sigh)


----------



## Devils Chariot

debbie5 said:


> "DC in the summer can be really unpleasant."
> 
> It's like being in a stomach full of hot sauce, and you are being digested.


Dam right I'm unpleasant in summer. I can't stop sweating and I can't sleep its so hot. I'm a gosh darn grump right now.

I'm a sarlac-pit-chugging-tabasco-like-its-august-in-tattoine grumpy.


----------



## My CReePY Garage

finally got a house in okinawa, 3 more weeks until my stuff gets here.
me and the 8 year old year old daughter are making hogwarts out of small boxes ( shoe box per room). cutting up magazines, construction paper...


----------



## My CReePY Garage

I have been playing with lego designer. I made a harry potter potion shop and coffee shop, then you can price it and buy if you want. Mine was $180. Wifey said NO.
Now I am designing a lego haunted house.


----------



## IMU

Yesterday we went to the Delaware Pirate Fest: Pics from the festival..

Today we are going to see more pirates ... more pics later!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

im wishing reindeer motors were easier to find. i even used cwebdirect and still nothing. i may have to make that reindeer a static prop for this year. i'm running out of time!


----------



## debbie5

hard to get motivated to go to pool when there's a Harry Potter marathon on....I love watching it for the set design, props & costumes...


----------



## Spooky1

In DC for the show. It's a little hole in the wall turned into a theater for the festival. It's really hot and muggy here in DC. A sweaty Roxy says hi.

sent by Blackberry


----------



## Hauntiholik

Too Late To Mourn

A man placed some flowers on the grave of his dearly departed mother and started back toward his car when his attention was diverted to another man kneeling at a grave. The man seemed to be praying with profound intensity and kept repeating, "Why did you have to die? Why did you have to die?"

The first man approached him and said, "Sir, I don't wish to interfere with your private grief, but this demonstration of pain is more than I've ever seen before. For whom do you mourn so deeply? A child? A parent?"

The mourner took a moment to collect himself, then replied, "My wife's first husband."


----------



## Draik41895

I was working in the lab late one night 
When my eyes beheld an eerie sight 
For my monster from his slab began to rise 
And suddenly to my surprise 


He did the mash 
He did the monster mash


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 10 is Teddy Bear Picnic Day






This guy wasn't invited:jol:

ScaryTeddyBear by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## debbie5

The cherry dip top was delish.


----------



## debbie5

Hauntiholik said:


> Too Late To Mourn
> 
> A man placed some flowers on the grave of his dearly departed mother and started back toward his car when his attention was diverted to another man kneeling at a grave. The man seemed to be praying with profound intensity and kept repeating, "Why did you have to die? Why did you have to die?"
> 
> The first man approached him and said, "Sir, I don't wish to interfere with your private grief, but this demonstration of pain is more than I've ever seen before. For whom do you mourn so deeply? A child? A parent?"
> 
> The mourner took a moment to collect himself, then replied, "My wife's first husband."


My husband got a good belly laugh out of that one!


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> The cherry dip top was delish.


Is this a soft serve ice cream hard cherry shell they have at Dairy Queen? I've seen it but never tried it. I go for the chocolate covered cherry blizzard instead.


----------



## debbie5

Yes, Haunti (there is no DQ around here though). Cherry dip top over choc soft serve ice cream. I would also like to suggest Dunkin Donuts frozen hot chocolate mixed with frozen strawberry...so good.


----------



## Hauntiholik

We don't have a Dunkin Donuts near here but it sounds yummy! Hmmm it seems that there are 3 in Colorado Springs though.


----------



## scareme

GothicCandle said:


> i am so glad i have air conditioning.


I bet! It was 114 yesterday in Oklahoma, so I can imagine Texas was worse. I was only out in the pool for 10 min. yesterday, and it was so hard to breath, I went back in the house, and never left it today. It's like there's no oxygen in the air. I guess that's what the O-zone is for. How did people live before air conditioning?



My CReePY Garage said:


> finally got a house in okinawa, 3 more weeks until my stuff gets here.
> me and the 8 year old year old daughter are making hogwarts out of small boxes ( shoe box per room). cutting up magazines, construction paper...


Good to see you back here! Have you and the family seen any of the devastation from the tsunami? What do they do in Japan to celebrate Halloween? Your kids may be the only tots on the street Halloween night. Keep us informed on Halloween in Japan.


----------



## debbie5

Scareme, I watched some nerd show a while ago on air-conditioning (yes,it was a slow tv night) and how it has changed our country by making previously uninhabitable areas liveable. I cannot imagine 114 degrees....


----------



## Draik41895

Im lmost done repainting my tombstones, they look nice. Cant finish for a while though, because im goin to Reno tomorrow for three days. That should be pretty awesome


----------



## debbie5

pics, Draik?


----------



## GothicCandle

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by GothicCandle
> i am so glad i have air conditioning.





scareme said:


> I bet! It was 114 yesterday in Oklahoma, so I can imagine Texas was worse. I was only out in the pool for 10 min. yesterday, and it was so hard to breath, I went back in the house, and never left it today. It's like there's no oxygen in the air. I guess that's what the O-zone is for. How did people live before air conditioning?


I think I'd die if I lived in Texas. Good thing I live in oregon  I'm not sure how people here live without air condition, and I know a lot. It stays in the 80s and 90s mostly here and that's too hot for me.


----------



## Draik41895

debbie5 said:


> pics, Draik?


Ill post some in the morning before I leave



GothicCandle said:


> I think I'd die if I lived in Texas. Good thing I live in oregon  I'm not sure how people here live without air condition, and I know a lot. It stays in the 80s and 90s mostly here and that's too hot for me.


My cousins moved to oregon recently, But the littlest two are here all summer. Theyre cute, but one week is enough for me. lol


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Scareme, I watched some nerd show a while ago on air-conditioning (yes,it was a slow tv night) and how it has changed our country by making previously uninhabitable areas liveable. I cannot imagine 114 degrees....


I think it is also responsible for people not knowing their neighbors as well (which in your case is probably a good thing). A few years ago when the electricity was out for a couple of days, the whole neighborhood sat outside and visited all day and night. Of course there was no TV either. Within 10 minutes of the power coming on, there was not a soul on the street. I sat out in a lawn chair for about half an hour to see if anyone wanted to visit, but nothing. For the rest of the summer I missed being neighborly, not living without AC, but people being forced to be social.


----------



## Zurgh

Hehehehehhe....hmmm where to start after my absence... Garden finished(ish) and exploding with delights! Family not in super lazy mode any more! Kids looking for there 'place' as actors in my cemetery? WEEE!!! Been thinking about additions to the display & liking this new line of thought... Been real busy at work lately...

Anywhat, the other day I was driving home & saw A cemetery as I passed through. The next day, I made plans to stop & take pics... Got Hundreds of pics, I'll share later. Was stunned by how simple some were & how elaborate others were. Many real graves are so simply adorned, not the bad-ass tombstones some of us make here... (sorry, haven't been among the real dead & buried in quite some time...) and some were sooo awesome.... I even could have walked off with a bunch of real grave markers... ( and to those of you that think I would, you are the real douches that should flush your selves, as I would NEVER desecrate any site like that!) Anyhow, gots lots of Ideas from the trip.

Hoping all is good with most of you... or at least less painful.


----------



## PirateLady

Spent the weekend visiting with pirates. We went to a pirate festival in Delaware, toured a pirate ship, heard some pirates singing, saw some black powder demos , met a lot of pirates.. . Then we went to Havre de Grace pirate fest, went on a mile tour of the area, learned alot of history about the area, visited with pirates in their encampment,I have to say these were very interesting pirates , had alot of knowledge about pirate history. witnessed a skirmish between pirates and the militia, visited the lockhouse and got some pirate booty... think IMU posted some videos and pictures of both visits... Was a great weekend.


----------



## IMU

Here was our visit to the Pirate Encampment.


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 11 is:

Cheer Up the Lonely Day 

World Population Day - try not to contribute to the world population while cheering up the lonely:devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

sure hope we get some good rain...not just thunder.


----------



## Death's Door

Hello peeps!

Hung out with the pokeno ladies on Saturday and had a blast. 

Went to AC Moore yesterday to get some supplies for the witches' jar and not only was the Halloween stuff out but they completely revamped the whole store. They did an awesome job with renovating but I was they longer because they changed everything around. Not only did I find the items needed for the jars, I did pick up a hot wire knife for 10 bucks because I had a 40% coupon.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Today, 7/11/11 is free slurpee day at 7-11.


----------



## Death's Door

Hauntiholik said:


> Today, 7/11/11 is free slurpee day at 7-11.


Bring on the brainfreeze!!!


----------



## PirateLady

Hot and humid today in Maryland.. even the dogs don't wanna go out....


----------



## Revenant

Hit 100 degrees today... not surprised; it was still 90 at 11pm last night. With 80% humidity and no breeze. I hate summer in St. Louis.


----------



## trishaanne

I hate summer...period. Except that we get to go swimming, when it's not too hot to go outside.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got the first chance to try out the new Thundershirt on the dog under actual thunder conditions. Normally at the first hint of a storm, she goes for cover under our bed. With the shirt on, she stayed quietly in her crate. She didn't look entirely happy, but she didn't go into panic mode, either, which is a big step forward for her.


----------



## debbie5

Roxy- does white noise make it better? Hmmmmm...I would think not, as thunder shakes the house, too. I wonder why some dogs are so scared, and some couldn't care less?


----------



## scareme

Tomorrow I go in for surgery on my left eye. The one on my right eye went so well I can't wait to get this one done too. With seeing differently with the two eyes, I get double vision when my eyes get tired. Which has made it hard for painting props. Next week I'm going to start working on props like gangbusters. Can't wait.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sending good vibes for your surgery tomorrow.


----------



## debbie5

Good luck, scareme.

DRUNKIE UPDATE: Hubby & I chatted with nice lil old Italian lady /95 year old neighbor next door. Turns out the Drunkie neighbors on the other side have been giving her an earful and telling her all about the property boundary/Round Up issues. Now, what kind of dirt bag do you have to be to involve a little old lady & get her all worked up?? She is now mad at us & convinced we have done all kinds of things to HER, too, which is just nuts. (The power company came last month & installed new lines & dug up her tree which was at curb... apparently **I** did that..she refuses to believe her late husband allowed me to plant flowers on the shared property border instead of mowing it like were were doing for him, etc.). This is making me sick. I cannot believe this is happening. She told us all this crap about what we/I supposedly did, got herself all pi$$ed off. Hubby shook his hand at me when I tried to explain myself, as he didn't want her to get all upset, as she's very frail. Nice guys finish last. This is making me very bitter. I refuse to apologize, argue or explain myself to the Drunkards, yet all I'm doing with my "Take The High Road" attitude is to dig my hole deeper. We are now pariahs in our own neighborhood. While logically, I don't care...I DO care, because I know Drunkies are watching everything we do (they told us so) and Old Lady says she watches us, too...and SHE SAW ME spray the neighbors garden with Round Up, and I should apologize to them so I'm right with Jesus.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Debbie, your neighbors suck. On one side you have Drunkie McCrazypants, and on the other side you have Snooping Lilolshutin. Honestly, if it were me, I'd move. That's the only high road that I see in your situation. Otherwise, it's only a matter of time until you end up on an episode of "Cops". The drunks are obviously out to get you, and now they have the little old lady, who is probably lonely and looking for any type of human contact, on their side. She's already said that she "saw you" spray Round Up on their garden, and believes that you are encroaching onto her property, as well. 

Not trying to be a downer, but you are in a situation that can only escalate badly.


----------



## Death's Door

Good luck with your surgery, Scareme!

Debbie - Ah, the campaign smear. I would tell you to move, however, with the housing market at a complete standstill, that would not help your situation. Get chloroform, duct tape them mouths - don't forget the heart-shaped sticker - and find a spot for the bodies. After all that, don't repoprt them missing and lie your ass off. I guarantee you will get off.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Good luck Laura and Debbie...uhhhgggg.

My thought is to use cameras and a DVR on your drunkies.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

FE has a great idea. Record EVERYTHING, then you have a record for future prosecution. Just make sure you turn off the DVR when you spray round up in their yard.


----------



## Spooky1

Good luck scareme. 

You too Debbie. Careful, if you record everything and turn it off for 18 minutes. You could make the news.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bad neighbors suck

Scareme, I'm guessing this is another cataract surgery. Hope all goes well and you're blessed with the magic of clear sight

July 12 is:

Different Colored Eyes Day - Spooky1 celebrates this every day. So does Christopher Walken 

Pecan Pie Day - sinfully delicious!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GothicCandle said:


> I think I'd die if I lived in Texas. Good thing I live in oregon  I'm not sure how people here live without air condition, and I know a lot. It stays in the 80s and 90s mostly here and that's too hot for me.


GC you have NOOOO idea. its hell here in texas. we're lucky that its only 97 today, but it can get up to 110 during the summer. I can't even go out ths month for fear of colapsing. if i go anywhere at all, i have to be driven there. its hot hot hot!


----------



## debbie5

Spooky 1 has diff colored eyes?? I thought only dogs get that?? What are the colors? Brown & bloodshot?? LOL..


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Deb, one eye is brown and the other is brown and blue. I think that's even rarer than having each eye a single (but different) color.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, Deb, one eye is brown and the other is brown and blue. I think that's even rarer than having each eye a single (but different) color.


DSC03845 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Zurgh

Gasoline is quite flammable, now someone go burn something, NOW!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

Spooky1 said:


> DSC03845 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


I have a cousin who has brown eyes, with a huge streak of blue in one. It's noticeable but it seems to me that no one ever looks a person right in the eye, or if they do perhaps they just aren't really looking because people hardly ever notice. Do people often notice yours?


----------



## debbie5

(Moe-poking Spooky1 in the eyes....DOINK!)


----------



## scareme

The surgery went well, thanks everyone for well wishes. I can't wait for the patch to come off today. Speaking of eyes, spooky eye, Spooky. At a pet store near here, the owner has two color parakeets divided with a straight line like Spooky1. He rents them out for stud service so people can get half and half birds. Roxy, maybe you could make a few extra dollars with Spooky1. Just a thought in these hard economic times.


----------



## My CReePY Garage

Glad to hear you are doing well scareme.
We went to a concert for a band named Bowling For Soup tonight. It was awesome. They did the theme song for the Phineas and Ferb cartoon and played it, the kids thought was cool.


----------



## IMU

While I was busy with Pirates all weekend, Zombies invaded The Avenue in White Marsh for a movie ...


----------



## Spooky1

GothicCandle said:


> I have a cousin who has brown eyes, with a huge streak of blue in one. It's noticeable but it seems to me that no one ever looks a person right in the eye, or if they do perhaps they just aren't really looking because people hardly ever notice. Do people often notice yours?


Once in a while someone will notice my eye, but since I wear glasses it may be tougher to see. Once someone notices it, they almost always want to point it out to others. 

scareme, I'm glad the surgery went well. May you have 20/20 vision.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, you bad girl!

Glad to hear your surgery went well. When I had cataract surgery, I remember lifting that eye patch as soon as I woke up the next morning to see how things looked. I wasn't about to wait for the doctor


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ugh! Eyeballs!


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 13 is:

Barbershop Music Appreciation Day - nothing like vintage four-part harmony

Embrace Your Geekness Day - go watch reruns of the original Star Trek series and see if you can quote the lines before the actor does

Fool's Paradise Day - I wonder if that's related to Cheeseburgers in Paradise Day?:googly:


----------



## debbie5

I just caught Journey's Arnel Pineda online at his site and chatted and joked around with him. That is so freaking surreal.....


----------



## IMU

RoxyBlue said:


> July 13 is:
> 
> Fool's Paradise Day - I wonder if that's related to Cheeseburgers in Paradise Day?:googly:


Theme song for the day:


----------



## debbie5

and congrats Scareme! And I am bursting with pride...my 14 year old daughter... on her own- with no nerd pressure from me- just rented the movie "Green Lantern" to watch on tv..so proud..my lil nerd.... I'm waiting for my 7 year old to get home. She went out with Grandpa to get her bowling ball re-drilled. I live in Nerd Town.

REMINDER: kids under 15 can bowl for free all summer! Just choose your bowling alley & sign up here: http://www.kidsbowlfree.com/ Hey, it's air conditioned, and has pizza & booze. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Draik41895

Sunburns are hard to wash.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Draik41895 said:


> Sunburns are hard to wash.


You, sir, are correct.


----------



## debbie5

I'm throwing in a load of whites. Can you guys please go up in your rooms and throw down anything that is up there..make sure you look under your beds, too. oh- and bring down the towels from the back of the bathroom door. Thanks.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

got another FM transmitter put together....I swear the 25s are harder to do than the big boys!!

Was sending some Karloff over the air ways today...love doing that!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> Sunburns are hard to wash.


They're hard to sleep on, too


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I've never slept on one before...do they squirm a lot?


----------



## debbie5

Draik41895 said:


> Sunburns are hard to wash.


(singing)"Peeelingsss....nothing more than peelings....WHOAAa whoa whoaaa peeeelingss...again in my heart..."


----------



## Spooky1

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> got another FM transmitter put together....I swear the 25s are harder to do than the big boys!!
> 
> Was sending some Karloff over the air ways today...love doing that!


Are you starting up your own pirate radio station?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I wish. I've been building these for customers, though I've been known to play this over the airways during Halloween.


----------



## Death's Door

You know the saying, "It's 5 o'clock somewhere" (meaning cocktails), but when is naptime. I feel a nap coming on.


----------



## debbie5

Naptime is 4 pm in my house, or 6pm. Just go into the recliner, put the footrest up & The Nap Fairy will find you.


But then you will be up 'til 2 am.

(I think it's our age, Weiner..I remember my mom falling asleep at 4pm & me being a teen & all disgusted with her 'laziness"...)


----------



## Bone Dancer

My nap time is at 10am and again at 2pm. And then I stop working at what ever I'm doing at 4pm.


----------



## debbie5

Bone Dancer..are you 15 months old? I think it's time to give up the afternoon nap & the bottle.


----------



## Death's Door

debbie5 said:


> Bone Dancer..are you 15 months old? I think it's time to give up the afternoon nap & the bottle.


You know - if you left out the "are you 15 months old?" part, You would make BD sound like a passed out drunk - my kinda person!!!!  Sounds like a good afternoon to me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here is my recommendation to anyone who is in the business of writing Requests for Proposals (business, not marriage): List in order everything you want a potential vendor to respond to on ONE page. Do not scatter that information throughout the RFP so that the potential vendor has to hunt for it, and then has to recheck over and over again to make sure they've found and responded to everything you requested. When you write a disorganized RFP, you make proposal writers wish evil on you.

Oh, and another thing - don't leave crap in there that doesn't apply to the project just because you borrowed an older RFP template and were too LAZY to edit out the crap that doesn't apply.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> Here is my recommendation to anyone who is in the business of writing Requests for Proposals (business, not marriage): List in order everything you want a potential vendor to respond to on ONE page. Do not scatter that information throughout the RFP so that the potential vendor has to hunt for it, and then has to recheck over and over again to make sure they've found and responded to everything you requested. When you write a disorganized RFP, you make proposal writers wish evil on you.
> 
> Oh, and another thing - don't leave crap in there that doesn't apply to the project just because you borrowed an older RFP template and were too LAZY to edit out the crap that doesn't apply.


But that would make to much sense, and where's the fun in that?


----------



## debbie5

Ahhhh, lack of writing skills. My fav office pet peeve. 
Followed closely by making too many personal calls, telling us too much about your kinky personal life & and leaving your stinky sub-with-onions wrapper in the trash by your desk all day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> But that would make to much sense, and where's the fun in that?


True - what was I thinking?

And how are your eyes doing? Did you peek before the doc removed the patch?


----------



## Dixie

I just wanted to interrupt to say that if we don't get some kind of cool front soon - to at least get us down into the 90s, my head is going to explode right off my shoulders. How long IS summer, anyways?!?! Ugh!!! 

Sorry, for some reason, typing about it makes me feel better, hahaha.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's supposed to get down to the 60s here tonight, but comfort level will depend on how much humidity is still in the air.


----------



## GothicCandle

Spooky1 said:


> Once in a while someone will notice my eye, but since I wear glasses it may be tougher to see. Once someone notices it, they almost always want to point it out to others.
> 
> scareme, I'm glad the surgery went well. May you have 20/20 vision.


At The West Coast Haunter's Convention I got purple and gold cat's eye contact lenses, they are really strange looking and totally unnatural. When i wear my glasses people don't notice as much but when they notice, with or without glasses they react with "WOAH! What's wrong with your eyes?!" and only a few people have actually said anything about how they must be contacts. One women asked if I was a witch and she was serious, she apparently thinks having odd colored eyes is a sign of magic lol. So I guess I bought mine, but you are simply naturally gifted. Cast any spells lately?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

went out walking tonight with my brother. it was refreshing and got some more inspiration for an original piece i'm writing. exercise does alot for me now.


----------



## Draik41895

The last time I got a sunburn I was nine. Wow.


----------



## debbie5

Was up late in chat having fun...then my body decided I should wake up with sunrise...why?? WHYYYYyyyyyy..(cries).....


----------



## GothicCandle

youtube has gone insane.


----------



## Hauntiholik

These nightly lightning raves are wearing me out.


----------



## Spooky1

I saw this on the Skull & Pumpkin website and thought it was just too cool. This is cool way to go to your final resting place.

Motorcycle-Hearse by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

I thought we were just going to box and burn you, Spooky1. Don't need a motorbike hearse to carry an urn. You'd fit in a shopping basket:kisskin:


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> I thought we were just going to box and burn you, Spooky1. Don't need a motorbike hearse to carry an urn. You'd fit in a shopping basket:kisskin:


Or you could just get a basket for the front of the motorcycle. That might not give the same effect though; a basket would make the motorcycle look like one of those little pink girly bikes.


----------



## scareme

Well we finally got some rain last night. Not enough to end the drought, but enough to soak the 6 paper mache skulls I had sitting out to dry. Oh well, we really did need the rain. The patch is off my eye and I'm seeing things better than ever. The problem is I'm seeing things better than ever, the lines around my eyes, the grey in my hair, dust bunnies under the table....


----------



## Spooky1

Scareme, glad to hear you can see again. Sounds like you found a better cure for the drought than a rain dance. Just put some papier mache projects outside to dry. :googly:

If it hasn't been hot enough lately.

"Massive heat wave' predicted for next week"
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43755391/ns/weather/


----------



## Dixie

105¿??????¿

Argh!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

just put your boots into the freezer the night before...you'll be fine.


Dixie said:


> 105¿??????¿
> 
> Argh!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> just put your boots into the freezer the night before...you'll be fine.


And undergarments, too. Isn't that what Marilyn Monroe's character did in "The Seven Year Itch"?:jol:


----------



## debbie5

Last year, hubby & I noticed that it appeared that the school was inflating kids' grades...our 7th grader wasn't doing great on math tests, yet kept getting B's. This year, we saw no math tests, but report cards each quarter were good with good comments from teacher. Then she failed her math final exam. Today asked for & I got her quarterly test scores: 40, 43, 60, 72. The school was accused of shoving kids through (without them really picking up needed skills ) in a newspaper article a few years ago. Hubby and I are HOT over this. Forty!? I had asked for feedback immediately from the teachers if there was a problem, and contacted them several times over the course of the year to check in for updates on her progress. Yet I never was told nor did report cards indicate she was doing so badly. So now, I shall make a stink. 
Can I just get a break from the drama? I'm fighting too many battles here...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

RoxyBlue said:


> And undergarments, too. Isn't that what Marilyn Monroe's character did in "The Seven Year Itch"?:jol:


ahhhhHHH, she did...?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that's awful Debbie, that wouid make me sick.


----------



## debbie5

Yeah- we didn't press the issue last year because we didn't want teachers to see her as "The Girl With The Pain In The A$$ Parents"...plus, maybe they were just grading on a curve, and she was getting good grades on homework (with tutoring from hubby & me each freaking night).... We might just be the only parents who are complaining that their kid is passing. I'm going to go up the chain of command on this one, seeing as we have concrete evidence that they are skewing the grades. Her school is a "school in need of improvement" , but this is certainly not the way to "improve" it. It makes no sense, cuz the school is rated on STATE test scores- why the heck would the teachers be skewing their basic grades?? Thank God for her guidance counselor, who is a saint and got me a print out of what exactly she needs help with. The kicker is that she is getting tutored 2 hours a week with FEDERAL TAX DOLLARS paying Sylvan to help her. So....teachers aren't teaching her, so we the taxpayer have to pay for her tutor!!??

And yes- the "Seven Year Itch" was quite a naughty movie! So was "Some Like It Hot"!


----------



## Vlad

Congrats Debbie, far too many parents are all to eager to bury their heads in the sand and go along as long as their children keep moving on. You're fighting the good fight, don't let it get you down.


----------



## debbie5

OMGGgggg!! I slept til 10:45am! WTH??? 
(pinning on Bad Mother Award)


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 15 is:

Tapioca Pudding Day

Cow Appreciation Day


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Keep fighting the good fight, debbie. As a person who struggled in school, I can understand that sometimes teachers shove kids through just to avoid problems. Some parents don't care how well their kids are doing, as long as they either A)pass, or B) don't have to go to summer school. I have a GED because of a teacher who just showed up and did her 8 hours. I ended up 3 credits short of a diploma, and had a contract with the military waiting on me.


----------



## Spooky1

Is it too much to ask to have people give me accurate information on the samples that are submitted for me to assay? I hate it when people copy and paste from previous information and don't make corrections.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does this mean you'll be working late?


----------



## GothicCandle

I have been getting phone calls for some chick I don't know for months. She's in horrible dept and I get calls from credit card company, banks, stores, and some company called "Alpha recovery corp" and even her employer, friends and family. I've also gotten text messages and voice mails. I know this woman's name, her workplace, and her address all because of the messages these people leave. As far as I can tell she does not have a phone number or else I would call her and yell. I don't even know her! I've never met her! grrrrr I've never even met ANYONE in my life with her name(ether first or last!)  grrrrrr ranting. The dept collectors all claim to only have started calling only recently. yeah, that's why the numbers are in my phones memory as far back as mid last year! I can't block numbers on this prepaid phone, or see who sent text messages before i read them or indeed i would simply ignore but it's not possible. GRRRRRRRR
*end rant*


----------



## GothicCandle

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Keep fighting the good fight, debbie. As a person who struggled in school, I can understand that sometimes teachers shove kids through just to avoid problems. Some parents don't care how well their kids are doing, as long as they either A)pass, or B) don't have to go to summer school. I have a GED because of a teacher who just showed up and did her 8 hours. I ended up 3 credits short of a diploma, and had a contract with the military waiting on me.


my school would simply pay to send kids to another school so that the teachers didn't have to deal with anyone who needed any extra help. Of course with all that money they spent so they didn't have to deal with the kids they could have hired more or better teachers but hey, that takes work too! A serious threat of suing the school gets their butt in gear for a few months though.


----------



## IMU

Had to have an "emergency" ultra-sound done on my leg to see if I have a DVT. Nope, I'll live ... now back to our regularly scheduled program!


----------



## Evil Queen

GC 
All you have to do is tell them that you do not know this person, they are to no longer to call your number and that if they continue to harass you you will be contacting your lawyer.


----------



## debbie5

Oh geez, Imu. What was it then? Just an ouchie leg?


----------



## Death's Door

After making dinner, feeding the beasts of burden, watering the pumpkins, doing the dishes and making lunches, I had a chance to listen to Hauntcast last night. Loved it!!!!!! 

Today after work I need to get an oil change done on truckie and, of course, wouldn't you believe it, the "Service Engine Soon" light comes on this morning. What are the chances of that? Dammit.


----------



## IMU

debbie5 said:


> Oh geez, Imu. What was it then? Just an ouchie leg?


The Dr. was fairly certain it wasn't a DVT (less than 10% chance) but since it has been getting worse the last 2 weeks, it was time to rule that out.

4 - 6 weeks of "wait and see", so ... yeah, guess its just an ouchie leg.


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU, maybe you should look around the house for a voodoo doll that looks suspiciously like you and has pins stuck in the leg. Just sayin'...:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie i know exactly what you mean with bad teachers and no im not talking about the movie. I even had a teacher who discriminated against me becasuse of my parent's beliefs. she literally seperated me from the class while having an Halloween Party. my mom really went to town on this teacher! it was messy!

i was only in the 4th grade for heaven's sake! i had to watch them have a party from my desk and play games and i wasn't allowed to participate at all


----------



## Dark Angel 27

in other news my brother took me to the midnight showing of Harry Potter. the movie was awesome and yeah i did get a little emotional. and my brother is so awesome for not teasing me for it later on. 

its not for little children but they did an excellant job!


----------



## PirateLady

RoxyBlue said:


> IMU, maybe you should look around the house for a voodoo doll that looks suspiciously like you and has pins stuck in the leg. Just sayin'...:googly:


Shhhh Roxy.... don't tell all my secrets L:devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Psst - just blame it on the dogs, Pirate Lady:devil


----------



## Draik41895

My girlfriend asked me what I wanted to be for Halloween, and I said I could be the Beast and she could be herself.


----------



## GothicCandle

Evil Queen said:


> GC
> All you have to do is tell them that you do not know this person, they are to no longer to call your number and that if they continue to harass you you will be contacting your lawyer.


"all you have to do" uh huh...you'd think. I've tried that, most of the time if I start to say things like that they hang up on me. I think they perhaps are going the "didn't hear you say it, so you didn't say it" way. My mom has a unique idea though. :devil:Many years ago a funeral home called insesently wanting to know if mom would like to "buy one get one free" coffins. My mom got a call from them day after day after day and so she began calling them and said "Hi, I'm calling about the bunk beds you have for sale? how much are they?" and would act all nice and polite. They would be confused of course so mom would say "The bunk beds you have for sale, advertised in the paper, how much are they?" and mom called them every day, day after day, after day asking about these bunk beds which didn't exist. Playing the part of "Oh im sure this is the right number, it's right here "For sale: Bunk beds" in the paper." But the funeral home still called advertising their coffins and so mom got all her friends and all our family to called them and ask about those bunk beds,  day after day, after day and one day the funeral home called my mom and asked her to please stop calling them and she replied "Then you stop calling me!" and they did, never heard from them ever again. So, next time these people call I'll say "Oh I'm so glad you called me back! how much are those bunk beds?"  if they hang up, ill call them back and say "Oh, sorry I think something went wrong with the phone, the line disconnected. So, about the bunk beds..."


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Draik41895 said:


> My girlfriend asked me what I wanted to be for Halloween, and I said I could be the Beast and she could be herself.


awwwe! that's so sweet!


----------



## Vlad

Glad to hear you're OK Imu.



> Just an ouchie leg?


I hate all this technical medical talk.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik, you are such a romantic guy


----------



## Spooky1

IMU, hope the leg is better soon. Did the doctor suggest you take aspirin?


----------



## debbie5

Draik41895 said:


> My girlfriend asked me what I wanted to be for Halloween, and I said I could be the Beast and she could be herself.


Playa!


----------



## GothicCandle

Draik41895 said:


> My girlfriend asked me what I wanted to be for Halloween, and I said I could be the Beast and she could be herself.


a friend of mine wants to go as the Easter Bunny and me an Easter Chick....


----------



## Zurgh

So there I was, relaxing for the first time in weeks in the sun, thinking how nice it would be if everyone was just nice to everyone else & gave everyone the benefit of the doubt in dubious situations... Then I remembered just what planet I was on and promptly ordered 5000 more AP rounds for the 50 cal., 30 gallons of napalm, 10lbs of HE compound X, the usual ammo requests, and ordered retrofits for 5 of older defence drones.... Then I crawled into the bunker & thought how nice it would be If everyone would just leave me the hell alone or go die quietly somewhere else... Then something triggered the alarms & I was sealed in the bunker until 9 hours later when I was able to bypass all the fail-safes... and then the above ground situation was nothing short of an apocalyptic blood-bath involving ponys & gigantic scorpions... Good thing I have an ACE clean-up crew on speed dial!


----------



## scareme

Hey! I finally received my Glidden paint. Time to paint some pumpkins.


----------



## debbie5

Hubby at work..kids with Grandpa.

Shhhh..do you HEAR that!!??

SILENCE.
Ahhhhhh....


----------



## GothicCandle

I'm trying very hard to not look up clips of Deathly Hallows before I see it this afternoon. i see on youtube there are already so many spoilers by way of camcorders in theaters, as well as a few offially released clips. Must resist spoilage...better to wait....Arrrg!


----------



## IMU

Spooky1 said:


> IMU, hope the leg is better soon. Did the doctor suggest you take aspirin?


I already take one each morning so I was told 4 - 6 weeks to 'heal'.


----------



## Evil Andrew

GothicCandle said:


> I'm trying very hard to not look up clips of Deathly Hallows before I see it this afternoon.


Went to the 9:30 showing this morning - Really exciting !


----------



## RoxyBlue

Went out weeding in the back of the yard today and got bitten 7 or 8 times by mosquitoes. Those things LOVE me No one else needs to use citronella or OFF when I'm around.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GothicCandle said:


> I'm trying very hard to not look up clips of Deathly Hallows before I see it this afternoon. i see on youtube there are already so many spoilers by way of camcorders in theaters, as well as a few offially released clips. Must resist spoilage...better to wait....Arrrg!


was at the midnight showing on the 15th it was excellant!


----------



## Draik41895

hmm...Painted hands, threw oatmeal at a cauldron, added lots to my celtic cross, more paint overall, made some witch stuff, got my finger stuck in a bottle... I think I did good today.


----------



## Jaybo

Stuck visiting the parents and having to use s l o w internet on my phone. Love my parents, but I am jonesing hard to get back to building!


----------



## morgan8586

Too hot to sleep, too tired to do anything.


----------



## debbie5

Insomnia.


----------



## debbie5

Getting ready to send the kids off to day camp tomorrow. Older child is going to horseback riding camp, so I'm off to buy her socks with a cuff and to pick up riding boots from a friend. I'm wondering how they will both fare without me being their surrogate brain. Will be interesting for all of us. I'm certainly not sending them off with the CamelBack water bottles & good swim suits...I expect lots of "forgetting". Little one is a skeeter magnet- hope she remembers to put on bug spray after she swims. Time to grow up, kids! (and Mom). I did make a laminated tag for their backpacks of all the things they should bring home each day....

And I'd like to thank Girl Scouts for giving them both scholarships to go to camp. Couldn't have sent them without the help.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

cool beans Deb!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Right now Jeff I would take "cool" anything.


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy was getting frustrated when her laptop wouldn't connect to the internet. After about a half hour or so of us not figuring out the problem, I was able to find a fix with a Google search. Having two computers can come in handy in times like this.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have the best husband in the world

And yes, nothing frustrates me quicker than a computer not doing what it's supposed to do. Or a Help response of "your wireless network is not connected" - I already KNEW THAT!!!!!:googly:


----------



## Haunted Spider

So I was too busy to complete the 20 dollar prop challenge, but here is my 2500 dollar prop challenge I was doing at the same time. It is almost finished and I posted a video of it for the Young Marine group I was building it for. So here you go


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it an evil tank, Spider?


----------



## debbie5

AHHHHH!! SPIDEY HAS A GRAVEL DRIVEWAY,TOO! We need to form a gravel driveway support group, or at least do a group-buy of Round-Up by the tanker-truck full.
The tank turned out AWESOME!~! Great job!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

almost, I wash poopy butts


RoxyBlue said:


> I have the best husband in the world


----------



## debbie5

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> almost, I wash poopy butts


I think your services won't be needed...I would hope that by Roxy's age, she has learned how to do self-maintenance... LOL. Have you, Rox??


----------



## GothicCandle

Spooky1 said:


> Roxy was getting frustrated when her laptop wouldn't connect to the internet. After about a half hour or so of us not figuring out the problem, I was able to find a fix with a Google search. Having two computers can come in handy in times like this.


Once a while back when my computer would not go on the computer I called tech support and was informed that if I wanted tech support I would have to go online to get it. I asked them how they thought I might do that since my only computer was unable to go on the internet, their solution "Go onto another computer and get tech support"  Apparently should be able to simply magically bring a new computer into my room to help fix the old one. "Accio Computer!" Nope, didn't work... Another time when I in fact did have two computers, one working and the other not I did just as the suggested, however because the two computers were set up on different ends of the house the tech support guy was highly annoyed that I had to say "Okay, I'll go do that." and then I left him for a few minutes to work on the correct computer. So their own advice annoys them.  It is annoying to both of us to ask "Now what?" and him reply "push ok" and then i ask "And then?" and he says "First push okay" and i say "Okay, hang on." *5minutes later* "Okay now what?"


----------



## debbie5

CHEAPSKATE BULLETIN!!
Ice cream makers, snow cone makers and blenders in the summer section at Target are now 75% off. I got an ice cream maker (regularly $30 ) for $7.49, and 14 bags of rock salt for 67 cents each. Yes, I bought an extra one, as one of my kids friends will be getting an ice cream maker as a b'day gift....Beware & read the box, as there are ones that make a quart of ice cream, and others that make only a pint. Big, flip-top reusable water bottles with a ice stick in the center were $1.69. My Target didn't have any clearance signs on the stuff, so the pickings were good. 
Or you could just make Ice Cream In A Bag...http://familyfun.go.com/recipes/des...ats/homemade-ice-cream-in-a-bag-684806/print/

They also have re-stocked the Dollar section at the entrance with cool pirate themed stuff for lunches: snack sized zip-loc type bags (30 to a box) with skull & crossbones....might be good for making up bags of candy at 'Ween.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Awesome Deb...just bought one at Bed Bath and Beyond...making a clunking noise..back it goes....new one for even less.


----------



## Spooky1

Spiderclimber said:


> So I was too busy to complete the 20 dollar prop challenge, but here is my 2500 dollar prop challenge I was doing at the same time. It is almost finished and I posted a video of it for the Young Marine group I was building it for. So here you go  Water Buffalo


Very cool. Can you use the tank for Halloween? It could go well with a zombie theme. :zombie:


----------



## debbie5

I collected Swatch watches in early 80's. I only have a few left. One I rarely wore, as I didn't care for it. It sells now for $400-$600(new/mint). The ones online in used condition are all dirty and beat up. OMG! Who would have thunk it? I remember my mom saying at the time, "Why are you spending so much money on those crappy, plastic watches!!??"
http://www.swatchandbeyond.com/index.php?productID=148


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> I collected Swatch watches in early 80's. I only have a few left. One I rarely wore, as I didn't care for it. It sells now for $400-$600(new/mint). The ones online in used condition are all dirty and beat up. OMG! Who would have thunk it? I remember my mom saying at the time, "Why are you spending so much money on those crappy, plastic watches!!??"
> http://www.swatchandbeyond.com/index.php?productID=148


I love it when that happens. Granted, only a few times has that happened to me but oh it is great  Are you gonna sell those watches or keep them and see how high perhaps they get?


----------



## PirateLady

Just wanted to wish my hubby IMU a Happy Birthday...


----------



## debbie5

Happy Birthday, IMU!

@GC: I'm thinking of selling them and keeping only one. Those prices are crazy.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Happy Birthday, IMU!
> 
> @GC: I'm thinking of selling them and keeping only one. Those prices are crazy.


by the sound of those prices you shall soon be making a list of what do with your newly acquired small fortune.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Spooky1 said:


> Very cool. Can you use the tank for Halloween? It could go well with a zombie theme. :zombie:


probably not, it isn't mine after I finish building it. It is for a young marines group and they paid for the materials, I just got to build it. It would be fun for a zombie theme though. I will have to keep that in mind.


----------



## debbie5

Nah- used ones go for much cheaper. But still...they are crap watches! LOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I got about half of the exterior masonry covered with a fresh coat of white Drylok this weekend. Now the vinyl siding looks REALLY dirty by comparison:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Hello All - Friday I took truckie to get her oil change and see what was up with the "Service Engine Soon" light was about. As I am leaving my work parking lot to go to the station, the "Service Engine Soon" light goes out. I get to the station and have them check everything out and they give her an oil change and can't fine anything else wrong (relief kinda). Of course, that day I was not feeling well - did she pick up on this and was having sympathy pains or did she just feel she wasn't going to get the attention she wants. Hmmmmmm......

Anyhoo - I was soooo sick when I woke up on Saturday that I couldn't go the the Jersey Devil M&T. I was crying (we're talking girlie crying w/real tears) to hubby that I wanted to go but couldn't. I slept all day Saturday (did I mention it was a beautiful day outside). Sunday I was recovering from whatever went medieval on my ass and today, of course, back to work and I feel alot like my old self. Seriously, can't we get compted a day if we sick on a beautiful weekend that we can't use?


----------



## RoxyBlue

My RAV4 did the same thing a few months ago - service light sort of randomly went on and off before finally deciding it really wanted to stay on. Those lights are pretty much useless because you learn after the first time or two that it isn't coming on for anything mechanically life threatening 99.9% of the time.


----------



## debbie5

I'm changing my last name to Kardassian.


----------



## Death's Door

debbie5 said:


> I'm changing my last name to Kardassian.


OK - I'll give in - now why would you do a thing like that?


----------



## debbie5

The remote is lost and I'm too busy picking up to bother changing the channel, so I'm watching endless episodes of their show on tv. They are all nuts. With my rear end, I'd fit right in... except that I don't have their beautiful skin tone- I'm pale as a Saltine. But I'd have someone to do my makeup & hair....
(I was going to mention how Bruce Jenner's plastic surgery left him looking like an ugly woman, but I can't write that...it's too mean. )


----------



## Death's Door

debbie5 said:


> I'm watching their show on tv. They are all nuts. With my rear end, I'd fit right in... except that I'm pale as a Saltine. But I'd have someone to do my makeup & hair....
> (I was going to mention how Bruce Jenner's plastic surgery left him looking like an ugly woman, but I can't write that...it's too mean. )


I am not a fan of or them any reality (?) show on tv but I did catch a glimpse of him and I do believe Mommy Kardasian could have done a lot better than have him as her squeeze.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> I'm changing my last name to Kardassian.


You'll need plastic surgery ether way.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

was never a fan to begin with. bitchn skinny people that are waaaay too spoiled.

at the moment i'm watching Hellboy 2:The Golden Army. it always puts me in a rebellious mood. :devil:


----------



## GothicCandle

copy/paste from notalwaysright.com



> (While working at a large chain supermarket, a regular named Joe comes in acting strangely.)
> 
> Me: "Hey Joe, you're not looking well, mate. Something up?"
> 
> Joe: "Yeah, I'm not too good. I had an accident at home and I need to go to the hospital. Just got the wife to stop here first for a few things.
> 
> Me: "Oh, sorry, man. Hope everything's okay."
> 
> Joe: "Im sure I'll be fine. Can I have a bottle of [vodka], please?"
> 
> Me: "Sure thing. £7.99, please."
> 
> (Joe then reaches for his wallet. Upon pulling it out, he also drops a freshly severed thumb onto my till, covering everything in blood. I then notice his hand is taped inside a sandwich bag, which, by now, is full of blood.)
> 
> Me: "Holy s***!
> 
> Joe: "Yeah, that'll teach the b**** for making me cook dinner!"


----------



## Dark Angel 27

.....wow


----------



## Dixie

18th day of temps over 100 here. Was 106 on Friday, then 104, today it's been a modest 102. I think the kids were in school the last time it rained.

I am SO ready for Fall, I mean SO ready. *melt*


----------



## Vlad

Sounds like Dixie needs a trip to a NJ make and take where the temps are a more reasonable 93 all this week, lol.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*Another Reason for disliking the authorities*

*Last night, after my brother and I got home from Wallyworld my sister told us that the cops had shown up and starting ticketing all the cars that were parked along the curb facing the wrong direction. *

*WTF! *:finger:


----------



## Dixie

Vlad said:


> Sounds like Dixie needs a trip to a NJ make and take where the temps are a more reasonable 93 all this week, lol.


Yes, I am seriously wishing I could get up to one of those infamous NJ make n takes, LOL.... and yes, 93 sounds like a DREAM!


----------



## debbie5

And I must say: the beaches in NJ are amazing..very underrated. $429 roundtrip from Houston to Atlantic City....


----------



## trishaanne

Come on out Dixie. You can stay here, pool in the backyard is beautiful and we are pretty laid back! We'll even take you around to show you the sights, what few there are.


----------



## Dixie

Compared to Texas (which I do love, even though I don't sound like it) there are a kabillion sites to see up there!

Jaybo lived in Maryland in the military, and he promised me that he would take me up there to see what AUTUMN looks like. I will talk him into the entire coast while we are at it! 

Oh, and DAMN Debbie, thats a pretty good airfare price! Sweet!


----------



## GothicCandle

Dixie said:


> Yes, I am seriously wishing I could get up to one of those infamous NJ make n takes, LOL.... and yes, 93 sounds like a DREAM!


Come to Oregon. It rained all day here but it was cool rain, i think it was in the 70s? as far as temperature goes. Oregon: the land where 85 is hot and people wear shorts and flip flops when it hits 50 and when it rains no one bothers with an umbrella.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, I'm skinny and not spoiled and usually not a b*tch. No wonder no one wants to put me into a reality show....


----------



## Spooky1

Dixie, if you guys come to Maryland let us know.


----------



## Dixie

Definitely will do, Spooky, Jaybo has even mentioned that before - how cool it would be to get up there and meet you and Roxy!

GC, I'm certainly jealous of those temps, LOL

Oh, Roxy, you need to be put on a creepy Paper Mache critter maker reality show.... you would ROCK their socks off!!! Wait, they dont have a show like that?!?!?! hmmm....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dixie, you crack me up


----------



## Draik41895

I turned a plastic red Lantern into an old rusty one and redid the wiring so its a fllickering LED from a tea light instead. woo


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Pictures, Draik (tapping foot impatiently):googly:


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Hmmm, I'm skinny and not spoiled and usually not a b*tch. No wonder no one wants to put me into a reality show....


There should be a reality show about haunters.


----------



## debbie5

There is (was?) a reality show about taxidermists. I mean, come on now....we are MUCH more exciting!


----------



## debbie5

This really just happened in a chat room...some chick was online:

HER: I work in public schools and tudor in the summer.....I just want the best for all......for success....you as well

ME: I hope you don't Tudor..all those ruffled collars and velvet...

HER: WHAT?

ME: you said you tudor.

ME: *tutor..LOL

ME: nm..Im being a nerd

HER: yes i tudor spec. ed.

HER: and normal

Okay, so I will admit I was being a [email protected] "tudor"...and she TEACHES?? Oh no.


----------



## Draik41895

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Pictures, Draik (tapping foot impatiently):googly:


Lit









Unlit


----------



## scareme

That turned out great Draik. You'd never know it was plastic. You should post it in show room.
Oklahoma City schools are starting the year round schedules this year. So the kids start back to school the first week of Aug. Seems early, but I bet the parents are loving it. What I love are the back to school sales are starting already. I try to buy enough glue to last for a year of paper mache projects. So far I can only find 4oz. for .50. Last year I stocked up when an 8oz bottle was a quarter. If anyone sees an advertised sale please give a shout out.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> This really just happened in a chat room...some chick was online:
> 
> HER: I work in public schools and tudor in the summer.....I just want the best for all......for success....you as well
> 
> ME: I hope you don't Tudor..all those ruffled collars and velvet...
> 
> HER: WHAT?
> 
> ME: you said you tudor.
> 
> ME: *tutor..LOL
> 
> ME: nm..Im being a nerd
> 
> HER: yes i tudor spec. ed.
> 
> HER: and normal
> 
> Okay, so I will admit I was being a [email protected] "tudor"...and she TEACHES?? Oh no.


Ah yes, idiots in the role of teachers do exist, i have known many. Here are only a few examples I corrected teachers about during my school years.

1. The plural for "elk" is "elks" and the plural for "moose" is "mooses"

2. Victoria, BC, Canada does not exist, there are no islands on the west side of Canada(I showed the teacher a map showing Vancouver island with the city of Victoria clearly marked and was accused of editing it to make myself correct)

3. There is no such thing as a dark blue parrot(like those which are in the bird sanctuary on that island that doesn't exist on the west side of Canada) a computer with a black and white printer did not help me prove the existence of blue parrots.

4: All penguins live only in Antarctica and nowhere else on the planet(Many penguins actually migrate and some even spend part of the year in south Africa)

5: One of my Japanese teachers made up nonsense words and told the students they meant "Noun" and "verb" and other grammatical words which actually do not exist at all in Japanese.

Yeah...this might be why my teachers didn't like me, Try as they might I'm still smart. Darn!


----------



## debbie5

LOL..this is the same woman (above) who insisted that Haiti is in the U.S.

Draik- that lantern looks great! You'd never know it was plastic.


----------



## Death's Door

Draik - awesome job with the lantern!

Speaking of temps - it's going to be a hot one for southern NJ this week. I have a ton of tomatoes on the vine so this weather might be the thing to get them ripe.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're seeing the same thing with our two cherry tomato plants, DW - the hot weather is really upping the ante when it comes to producing ripe fruit. Spooky1 picked 22 yesterday and I brought in another 16 this morning. Good thing they're small We're going to start having trouble keeping up.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> There is (was?) a reality show about taxidermists. I mean, come on now....we are MUCH more exciting!


But haunters generally get along. They'd never do a reality show without the drama. Mmmmm maybe some great stuff battles or hot glue gun duels.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

that sounds awesome and the winner gets a $1000.00 gift card to Home Depot!


----------



## debbie5

100% unmotivated. Stew was supposed to be simmering an hour ago. It's still unmade. Yikes. Looks like a change in menu....
Summertime lumpishness has set in.
EDIT: 1 hour later, I have pasta cooling off, chicken-with-pesto sausages broiling, and my mom calls to tell me she's making us a turkey dinner.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol..oh Deb.


----------



## debbie5

"But haunters generally get along. They'd never do a reality show without the drama. Mmmmm maybe some great stuff battles or hot glue gun duels."

We could fight over Curbies items, or rumble over free hunks of marine foam...or see how cheaply we can haggle down an old steamer trunk at a garage sale. I think we need to form rival gangs....have marshamllow gun wars...or shoot webcasters at each other...see who can eat a Butterfinger candy bar fastest....or make a crank ghost...or recite local fire code laws from memory.


----------



## Spooklights

I might actually watch that one, Deb. 

Meanwhile, I went to Michael's crafts yesterday and was disgusted. There are no Halloween things out, and instead they're celebrating Christmas in July. Anyone want to boycott these folks with me?


----------



## Draik41895

My girlfriend told me today that she wants to make a witch bottle labeled dragon spit out of an old perfume bottle of hers. I love her.


----------



## debbie5

I wish I was at the town beach in Old Forge, NY , deep in the cool, piney Adirondack Mountains. And yes, you do smell the pine when you first drive in from the city...
http://www.oldforge.net/

or up Mt. McCauley...http://www.oldforge.net/mccauleytop/index.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

My dog does not like those big badda boom claps of thunder:jol:


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Death's Door

Spooklights said:


> I might actually watch that one, Deb.
> 
> Meanwhile, I went to Michael's crafts yesterday and was disgusted. There are no Halloween things out, and instead they're celebrating Christmas in July. Anyone want to boycott these folks with me?


Hell - I'd like to boycott Christmas in December also - not that I don't love the holiday and what it really represents - just the gift buying part and the commercialism.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Found this on line - for all you steampunking engineers

SteampunkSallyView1 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hauntiholik

I like it Roxy!


----------



## Spooky1

Sweet, I like that, Roxy.


----------



## Vlad

> We could fight over Curbies items, or rumble over free hunks of marine foam...or see how cheaply we can haggle down an old steamer trunk at a garage sale. I think we need to form rival gangs....have marshamllow gun wars...or shoot webcasters at each other...see who can eat a Butterfinger candy bar fastest....or make a crank ghost...or recite local fire code laws from memory.


You mean a NJ make and Take............. Except for the fire codes part, hehehe


----------



## Vlad

Very hippie chickish Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Hippie chickish is good

The artwork reminds me of the Art Nouveau advertising posters done by one of my favorite artists, Alphonse Mucha.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*collapses in laughter* 

today was my first attempt at making bread...failed miserably as the dough didn't rise...i'm sure i screwed up something....*sigh*


----------



## debbie5

I love to bake and am total FAIL at breadmaking. My water is usually too hot, too cold or I have old yeast. We should form a support group. 

Seen on a t-shirt: I HAVE OLD YEAST AND I'M NOT HOT ENOUGH.


----------



## Spooky1

I had a roommate who tried to make bread. The first time he didn't let it rise before baking (came out like a hockey puck). The next time he let it rise, then kneaded the bread again and put it in the oven (another hockey puck).


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think my first experience with making bread from scratch came out the same way, as did my first time trying to make cream puffs from scratch (my dad ate the cream puff hockey pucks - that's what dads are good at). Now that the fails are out of the way, both turn out just fine when I make either.


----------



## Draik41895

Progress for the sake of progress...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Clearly someone is missing an eye

Good to see you working away at props and making the rest of us feel like slackers, Draik:googly:


----------



## debbie5

I fell asleep on the couch! oh no! AAHHHHhhrrgh! Give me back those 3 hours! (I think I was tired...).Don't cha hate when your sleep schedule gets all screwed up?? Yikes.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I just did the same thing Debbie. Only I fell asleep on the couch and slept 5 hours. it did feel good though!


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 20 is:

Moon Day










Ugly Truck Day


----------



## debbie5

EEEeeeeeeeeeee!! I want that garden gnome!!

Oh- I found him! $12.99!
http://www.perpetualkid.com/mooning..._content=GNOM-2575&utm_campaign=googlebasecse

OMG_ that site is hilarious..hubby needs these for the lunch stealers at his job:
http://www.perpetualkid.com/anti-theft-lunch-bags.aspx

LOL! http://www.perpetualkid.com/ear-guards.aspx


----------



## RoxyBlue

^The moldy sandwich bags are a hoot!


----------



## Death's Door

I know I'm gonna sleep good tonight even if I have to knock myself out. Last night I went straight to bed at 11:30 so I wouldn't fall asleep on the couch like I usually do and as soon as I laid down I was restless. WTH!!! I didn't fall asleep until 4 a.m. I'm sitting here typing this post and am putting out some big yawns.  

This happens to me after a workout at the gym. You'd think 45 minutes on the treadmill (at a high speed walk), 25 minutes of weights, make dinner, do dishes and a load of laundry, etc., would send me off to snoozeville - ohhhh but nooooooo.


----------



## Vlad

> lunch stealers


?????????????????


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You know, "lunch stealers" - those folks who take food out of the company fridge that does not belong to them. Probably more often found at larger companies where it's harder to determine who the thief is


----------



## Lunatic

^I love those moldy looking bags! What a great idea. 
Ya know, with the talent we have here at HF, I think we should start a new thread discussing frightening concepts to prevent lunch stealing. Maybe some of them mechanical.


----------



## debbie5

Instead of his name, I now write "NOT YOURS" on hubby's lunch. If nothing else, it's good for a laugh.


----------



## Lunatic

That is funny. Whatever works, Debbie!


----------



## debbie5

Lunatic said:


> ^I love those moldy looking bags! What a great idea.
> Ya know, with the talent we have here at HF, I think we should start a new thread discussing frightening concepts to prevent lunch stealing. Maybe some of them mechanical.


Lunch bag land piranhas!


----------



## Lunatic

That's the spirit Debbie! 

Anyone else?


----------



## scareme

Mother Nature, I don't want to tell you how to do your job, but if you would just take 10 degrees off every day in July, and add it to every day in January, you'd be really popular. And I know how ladies like to be popular. Just think about it.


----------



## debbie5

I know, scareme..I don't EVEN want to see my power bill next month....a.c is running AND I have all the ceiling fans going AND a few box fans. How I wish I had a pool.


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## scareme

We have a pool but I haven't been out in two weeks. When we have O-Zone alerts, the air seems so thin it's hard to breath. I've never had that problem before this year. Yeah, the elec. bill will be high, along with the water bill. We are on water rationing. The grass has turned brown, but we are still trying to save the flowers. The other day I saw a lawn care company cutting the lawn at an apartment complex. The grass was dead. I guess they thought if they cut it they will get paid, but I wouldn't pay someone to cut dead grass.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

wicked scareme.


----------



## Dixie

I could care less about my grass, its my FOUNDATION that is seriously starting to freak me OUT!!! AAAAAAGHHH! Water, water, water, we need RAIN! Free water falling from the skyyyyyy!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Director of Ambiance....I like that!


----------



## Dixie

Hehe, thank you FE... Jaybo is more scared of that title than actually liking it, LOL


----------



## Jaybo

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Director of Ambiance....I like that!


Oh crap! Now Dixie's ego is growing again. Thanks.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hmmm...some one mixed in pictures of Scene Kids in with the Goths. and some of those dresses were amazing...i wouldn't mind having a couple of those outfits!


----------



## Goblin

Dixie said:


> I could care less about my grass, its my FOUNDATION that is seriously starting to freak me OUT!!! AAAAAAGHHH! Water, water, water, we need RAIN! Free water falling from the skyyyyyy!


Guess what Googlie......It's raining here!


----------



## debbie5

Air is so thick, it feels like if I jumped up, I could swim through it....


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know it's humid when you can see the air...

Here's one for everyone - July 21 is National Junk Food Day. Break out the Cheetos!


----------



## Lunatic

I cut a piece of the humidity and put it on bread for lunch. It tasted like sh^t!


----------



## Spooky1

It was 79 with 90% humidity this morning at 7am when we took the dog for a walk. Too damn muggy. It's forecast to be near or above 100 through the weekend, with heat indexes of 110 or so. I think I'll stay indoors.


----------



## debbie5

I think I should free-lance as a summer camp form filler-outer. Holy crap! The forms are horribly laid out, repetitive...what a pain in the ars! Just found out my kids might be able to go to overnight camp, so I'm applying for that. And I have to write two letters asking for a scholarship. Ever try to explain why you are poor? It's humbling. And I hate begging, but if it gets them a great camp experience, I will do it. Now I'm off to get another copy of their shot records, medical clearances... and it's still like soup out there. Blech.


----------



## IMU




----------



## debbie5

LOL! (tearing my clothes off..)


----------



## Rahnefan

I wanna play in the sprinkler with bobzilla's zombie mermaid. I'm afraid if I let her in the pool, I'd soon be brainless(er).


----------



## debbie5

You just want to move her tentacles aside.....


----------



## Rahnefan

debbie5 said:


> you just want to move her tentacles aside.....


guilty


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've seen that mermaid, and I think she'd rip the face off anyone who behaved in a less than gentlemanly manner towards her


----------



## GothicCandle

Apparently there is a country called "Frankenstein" Well, according to the dream I had last night there is.


----------



## Draik41895

How much for the soonest one way flight?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^$547.89 - make the check out to me and I'll see that you get on the flight:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

I knew I should have saved some snow from last winter.


----------



## GothicCandle

Bone Dancer said:


> I knew I should have saved some snow from last winter.


buy a magic bullet blender and you can make snow from ice.  I'd gotten one for christmas


----------



## debbie5

LOOK INTO MY SOUL...for there, you will find ice.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> LOOK INTO MY SOUL...for there, you will find ice.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^now THAT'S funny


----------



## Dixie

Loooooooking..... loooking............ LOOKING FOR ICE!


----------



## Jaybo

GothicCandle said:


> buy a magic bullet blender and you can make snow from ice.  I'd gotten one for christmas


I also got one of those a few years ago for christmas. Thought it was going to be one of those stupid "As Seen On TV" pieces of junk. Nope. I use the thing all the time. It is VERY handy. Throw some ice and fruit in the blender and you have an instant sorbet.


----------



## GothicCandle

Jaybo said:


> I also got one of those a few years ago for christmas. Thought it was going to be one of those stupid "As Seen On TV" pieces of junk. Nope. I use the thing all the time. It is VERY handy. Throw some ice and fruit in the blender and you have an instant sorbet.


yeah, the infomercial is so corny, but i must admit it is highly amusing and made me want one. My mom bought mine at the store though, and for a lot less money. It's so awesome!


----------



## Draik41895

*poke*


----------



## debbie5

(rubbing the back of Insomnia, my new..well not-so-new best friend...)


----------



## debbie5

At least my insomnia should be productive: I give you, amazing tattoo artists!

http://www.bobtyrrell.com/tattoos/tattoos_57079.html

http://www.andys-tattoo.com/de/backpieces.html

And the zitty a$$ frog in this one: http://www.andys-tattoo.com/de/tiere-blackagray.html


----------



## trishaanne

Went to bed last night at 12:30, woke up at 3:30 cause it's HOT with the central air broken. At 6:00 I got up to put the dog out and just for the fun of it, I looked at the thermostat in the hallway. At 6:00 AM it was already 94 degrees IN THE HOUSE!!! I HATE SUMMER! I already told hubby that I'm not doing anything at all today except sitting in the pool and maybe sitting inside in front of the fan working on party stuff. Besides that......NOTHING. Good thing he has to go to a retirement dinner tonight, because he sure as hell wouldn't get dinner here....LOL


----------



## Death's Door

I do my food shopping and errands on Friday after work. I'm not looking forward to this but it I will do it. I thinking for dindin either hamburgers/hotdogs or BLTs for dinner.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm so glad microwave ovens were invented. I sure don't want to cook in the house in this kind of weather.


----------



## debbie5

I am **so** not cooking. Gonna pickup an already roasted chicken and a salad. And 50 gallons of Slush Puppies. To swim in.

It was too hot for me to go to the free Kansas concert near me yesterday. And the lead singer, whose voice is quite variable, sounded great. (boohoohoo!!). At least I have great friends who posted videos of the concert for me to watch! 

I just came in from shopping (girls' modestly cut tank tops on clearance at Target!! $2.48!) & watering the lawn and I'm all hot & gross. Maybe I will take a cue from the dog & go stretch out & lay on the semi-cool kitchen floor.


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 22 is:

Hammock Day - as long as it's in the shade and there's a cool breeze blowing

Ratcatcher's Day - commemorates the Pied Piper of Hamelin


----------



## trishaanne

Deb, in just 4 short hours you can be down here, swimming in a pool that feels like a bathtub, with a large, hairy dog jumoing in and out of it trying to cool off, and we can go buy slushies to drink! lol


----------



## debbie5

In all seriousness, Trish....with the week I've had, if your a.c was working and my car's ac was working, I would jump in & go down there. I'd tell everyone I was your sister.  Or your hubby's second-in-line wife. (!!) DOUBLE TROUBLE!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a good day for playing in the lawn sprinkler. Remember doing that as kids?


----------



## Death's Door

I remember that Roxy. Sometimes hubby sprays me with the hose while he's watering the garden and it feels good. 

Even my pool water is warm now that we have this heat wave - not that I'm complaining. I will be in there once I put the groceries away today.


----------



## Spooky1

Nothing like walking to get lunch with it being 100 degrees and a heat index of 115. One weather site for the area I work has it at 106 right now with a heat index of 119. I hope we don't start have any power outages.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope we don't have any power outages, too, because we'd have to sleep in the basement with all the scary Halloween props:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Roxy, i remember doing that too. But we had a slip n slide that all the neighborhood kids flocked to when ever Mom put it out for me. I could spend all day in that tiny pool at the end with about 10 inches of water...

right now its 94 degrees and the house is hot too. even with the fan blowing...i'm thinking about taking a cool shower in a bit.


----------



## debbie5

WTH!!?? it's 94 in TEXAS and over 100 in New York State by the "cool" mountains!!?? Mother Nature needs a Midol....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Slip 'n' Slide ROCKS!


----------



## debbie5

I love when college kids will take a huge, house-roof-sized tarp and throw it on a hill, and wet it...masses of kids zooming down. FUN!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> WTH!!?? it's 94 in TEXAS and over 100 in New York State by the "cool" mountains!!?? Mother Nature needs a Midol....


its true! of course that may be because of the dounpour a couple days ago.

i don't get it either, we're closer to the equator then you. its supposed to be hotter!

http://sanantonio.justweather.com/?default=true


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ROFLOL! that was GROOVY! *collapses in giggles*


----------



## Jaybo

You got rain?!?

We haven't seen rain since the spring up here in North Texas, plus it's 100 degrees here. Forget the Midol, Mother Nature needs Lithium because she's crazy!


----------



## debbie5

Dang...my best bud told me her pool is grossly hot..like 86 or something. Looks like I'm heading out to the Great Sacandaga Lake tomorrow.http://www.sacandaga.net/images/sacandaga/dam6.jpg

Interesting nerds-only site: http://www.sacandaga.net/

Hey, it's my goal to be your upstate NY AND 2am-tattoo-pictures tourist guide....


----------



## trishaanne

I was in the pool so long today I think my hair got sunburned...lol. The water barely even feels refreshing, but it beats sitting in the house! Poor hubby is out in the field tracking down his bad guys, WITH his Kevlar vest on, and the area where he is set records at 108 degrees. Heat index here at the Jersey Shore is 115 degrees. I'm kind of glad that he has to go to this retirement dinner tonight....at least he'll be in an air conditioned restaurant and he'll have food. IF I decide to do anything here for dinner it will be leftover sloppy joes so the house doesn't get heated up more than it is.


----------



## Jaybo

trishaanne said:


> I was in the pool so long today I think my hair got sunburned...lol. The water barely even feels refreshing, but it beats sitting in the house! Poor hubby is out in the field tracking down his bad guys, WITH his Kevlar vest on, and the area where he is set records at 108 degrees. Heat index here at the Jersey Shore is 115 degrees. I'm kind of glad that he has to go to this retirement dinner tonight....at least he'll be in an air conditioned restaurant and he'll have food. IF I decide to do anything here for dinner it will be leftover sloppy joes so the house doesn't get heated up more than it is.


I give him 15 minutes tops and then I bet he starts falling asleep at the retirement ceremony. Nothing like a full belly and air conditioning to lull you to sleep after being out in the heat all day.


----------



## debbie5

Ohh..the horrid vest! I hear ya! My hubs' uniform calls for his Kevlar vest to be hidden UNDER his shirt, which means he has to wear an undershirt so it doesn't rub on him , the vest and then his polo-type shirt over that. I feel sorry for all the roofers and pavers, but at least they can take their clothes off. I think welders have it worst in this heat! Long sleeves, long pants and a welders helmet~ YIKES I remember my dad coming home from work in weather like this (he was a welder) after he spent the day welding on a rooftop or in ductwork or an oven, and looking like he was gonna keel over. God bless 'em. I'm too much of a wimp to do ANY of those jobs!


----------



## niblique71

debbie5 said:


> Ohh..the horrid vest! I hear ya! My hubs' uniform calls for his Kevlar vest to be hidden UNDER his shirt, which means he has to wear an undershirt so it doesn't rub on him , the vest and then his polo-type shirt over that. I feel sorry for all the roofers and pavers, but at least they can take their clothes off. I think welders have it worst in this heat! Long sleeves, long pants and a welders helmet~ YIKES I remember my dad coming home from work in weather like this (he was a welder) after he spent the day welding on a rooftop or in ductwork or an oven, and looking like he was gonna keel over. God bless 'em. I'm too much of a wimp to do ANY of those jobs!


I was going to comment on the heat anyway but these posts helped me along. I'm a landscaper (Not a LAWN JOCKY). We had to quit today a 1pm because everyone felt sick. We just couldn't get enough water in us to stay Hydrated, and soaking ourselves with ice cold hose-water only provided 5 minutes of relief. The bricks we were installing reached temps that were almost too hot to carry. Then we had to kneel on them to install them. Can you say OVEN? I can't imagine what Pavers and/or roofers are going through. Although most asphalt companies stop installing once the temp get's too high because they can't properly roll the asphalt.


----------



## trishaanne

Deb, hubby has to wear his vest under his shirt too. He's not allowed to have anything showing that shows the kind of work he does, because it "MAY" interfere with his clients employment! :googly: And the part of NJ he's working in today there is NO parking. He has to walk about 10 blocks to visit each offended once he finds a parking spot. Good thing there is nothing going on tomorrow so he can just sit here, relax, jump in the pool and do whatever it is he wants to do. Oh yeah, he has to practice his trumpet cause he has to play at church on Sunday. Oh, and write the sermon....so much for relaxing...LOL


----------



## Jaybo

I'm a programmer for a Public Works department here in Texas. We've had four guys on our field crews already collapse from the heat. Two on the same day. So, our guys now start work at 6AM and shut it down by 2:30PM to avoid most of the heat. Our contractors are still huffing it though. They are losing money right and left due to the crap economy, so they keep working no matter what the weather. Somebody's gonna get seriously hurt out there.


----------



## Lunatic

My wife is a gardener for MIT and she too has been working early at 5am-1pm to beat the heat. I feel for everyone who must battle the heat. I hate it and the humidity and wouldn't you know it, my freakin truck AC doesn't work. The ride home blows!


----------



## debbie5

yikes..Lunatic, they sell 6" fans with batteries...maybe that would help your ride home? My ac is dead too. I remember like it was yesterday...the horrific trip my family took once to Kennebunkport Maine...through the boring, nothing-to-look-at woods, in a huge station wagon in the 70's with NO AIR CONDITIONING and VINYL SEATS. Why didn't our parents ever put down a damn towel on the seat or something? I think it was over an 8 hour trip, with my brother annoying me the whole way. 
Too bad we don't all live near each other...we could bring over some lawn chairs, coolers and just hang out on the lawn and watch Halloween youtube Halloween instructional videos on a big-a$$ monitor.. .put the kids in a tent and just let them fall asleep when they get exhausted...


----------



## niblique71

debbie5 said:


> yikes..Lunatic, they sell 6" fans with batteries...maybe that would help your ride home? My ac is dead too. I remember like it was yesterday...the horrific trip my family took once to Kennebunkport Maine...through the boring, nothing-to-look-at woods, in a huge station wagon in the 70's with NO AIR CONDITIONING and VINYL SEATS. Why didn't our parents ever put down a damn towel on the seat or something? I think it was over an 8 hour trip, with my brother annoying me the whole way.
> Too bad we don't all live near each other...we could bring over some lawn chairs, coolers and just hang out on the lawn and watch Halloween youtube Halloween instructional videos on a big-a$$ monitor.. .put the kids in a tent and just let them fall asleep when they get exhausted...


ROFLOL Debbie, I have the SAME memory. We went on vacation with a trailer in a 1970 ford LTD station wagon with Fake wood trim, Towing a trailer up the smokey mountains. Of course it was a million degrees.... all the windows open... but we were ALL Dying... then we smelled something... the heat of the exhaust was so hot that it was melting the foam under the car seats... EEEWWWWWWW.... Much different smelling seating foam rather than pink tombstone foam... It sucked.... we all had to bail out of the car as the seats were smoking and threatening to catch on fire. I don't know how I knew that it was the seats... but it was me that alerted my dad to where the smoke was comming from. Oh... and our parents (and yours???) made us use Pee cups... NO Stopping the vacation train...I think that's what my dad used to quelch the flames.... Hmmmmm I wonder how our parents didn't die before we were born... and moreover... how they didn't kill us...

Lawn darts???? Now WHO had THAT brilliant idea??? It was probably a legal way to kill your kids.


----------



## Jaybo

niblique71 said:


> Lawn darts???? Now WHO had THAT brilliant idea??? It was probably a legal way to kill your kids.


What's wrong with lawn darts? They helped develop excellent hand / eye coordination. Plus, you could always tell who the kids with the bad coordination were. They were the ones wearing the cool eye patch or had the massive hole in their hand.

*sigh* You don't see enough cool eye patches these days. :zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue

My childhood lawn dart memory - watching a lawn dart thrown by one of our friends miss the target and embed in his little sister's leg. Of course, it wasn't intentional and not entirely his fault. She decided the best place to see the action was by the target, so I guess an accident was inevitable. I don't remember how he explained it to his mother.


----------



## niblique71

My Lawn dart memory....2" to the left and I wouldn't be here. I went to our family tradition meal at the local diner that night with half my scalp missing. Boody hair...the whole 9 yards.. I have a viseral memory of having totally crusty hair. Like I said, our parents had a different view in those days... it made me tougher..,.. but in the eyes of todays parents I'm insensitive...I was alive... so we went to dinner at the diner.


----------



## Jaybo

niblique71 said:


> My Lawn dart memory....2" to the left and I wouldn't be here. I went to our family tradition diner that night with half my scalp missing. Boody hair...the whole 9 yards.. Like I said, our parents had a different view in those days... it made me tougher..,.. but in the eyes of todays parents I'm insensitive...I was alive... so we went to dinner at the diner.


I have a very similar story, but it involved a dirt clod with a large rock inside. Our neighbor was doing lots of landscaping and had piles of fresh dirt everywhere, so my friends and myself would have dirt clod wars all the time. Until the day my head was split open by a large wedge shaped rock that was inside one of the clods. The guy that hit me was wearing MY dirtbike helmet, so how smart was I?

We went to the ER to get stitches, but only after we finished dinner. We couldn't let supper get cold and go to waste!


----------



## niblique71

Jaybo said:


> I have a very similar story, but it involved a dirt clod with a large rock inside. Our neighbor was doing lots of landscaping and had piles of fresh dirt everywhere, so my friends and myself would have dirt clod wars all the time. Until the day my head was split open by a large wedge shaped rock that was inside one of the clods. The guy that hit me was wearing MY dirtbike helmet, so how smart was I?
> 
> We went to the ER to get stitches, but only after we finished dinner. We couldn't let supper get cold and go to waste!


Isn't that Funny Jaybo??? Our parents just said SUCK IT UP!... Be a Man!!

In my grandparents day... Old ralph would go to the bar... get drunk.. and officer Cecil would would stop him before he got into the car... and then tell him to follow him home...... Everyone knew everyone else. Nowadays the cops are mostly here to make the townships money.... Yea they do great things for the community... but something is lost in the translation once the lawyers got involved to get thier slice of the pie.


----------



## debbie5

Hey- can we all show each other our scars now?? And who can do Taco Tongue? Or make their tongue look like a three leaf clover? I can bend right over and put my hands flat on the floor...(passing Jaybo & niblique71 a beer..)


----------



## scareme

niblique71 said:


> ROFLOL Debbie, I have the SAME memory. We went on vacation with a trailer in a 1970 ford LTD station wagon with Fake wood trim, Towing a trailer up the smokey mountains. Of course it was a million degrees.... all the windows open... but we were ALL Dying... then we smelled something... the heat of the exhaust was so hot that it was melting the foam under the car seats... EEEWWWWWWW.... Much different smelling seating foam rather than pink tombstone foam... It sucked.... we all had to bail out of the car as the seats were smoking and threatening to catch on fire. I don't know how I knew that it was the seats... but it was me that alerted my dad to where the smoke was comming from. Oh... and our parents (and yours???) made us use Pee cups... NO Stopping the vacation train...I think that's what my dad used to quelch the flames.... Hmmmmm I wonder how our parents didn't die before we were born... and moreover... how they didn't kill us...
> 
> Lawn darts???? Now WHO had THAT brilliant idea??? It was probably a legal way to kill your kids.


Ours was a trip to Calinfornia pulling a camper up the Rocky mountains. A station wagon would have been nice. We had four kids in the back seat of a Rambler. Pee pot was a coffee can cause it had a tight lid. Thirty years later when we would still refer to the trip from hell, my Mom would say, "Oh, do you still remember that?" Yeah Mom, it's the stuff emotional scars are made of.

Oh and the lawn dart story, my cousin with the dart that stuck in his head. Would have been funny if not for all the blood. Ah, childhood.


----------



## debbie5

I could never go fishing out on the boat with my grandfather for the LONG fishing trips, as I had the wrong anatomy to pee accurately in the can. 
I now realize the men in my family must have been the only ones on the huge lake who didn't just whizz over the side of the boat....
"Meeeeeemreeeezzzz..like the corners of my miiinnddd.."


----------



## Dark Angel 27

okay, i'm watching Criminal Minds...and theyre tracking down a bad guy that takes eyes from his victims and uses them for his taxidermy....and just when they bring him he turns to one of the investigators and says....You have real pretty eyes.

that's incredibly creepy


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Jaybo said:


> You got rain?!?
> 
> We haven't seen rain since the spring up here in North Texas, plus it's 100 degrees here. Forget the Midol, Mother Nature needs Lithium because she's crazy!


it didn't last for more then 6 hours and then the lights went out two times during the night. still, we're happy with what we can get.


----------



## Draik41895

huh, we might be getting a heat wave here soon, somewhere in the 90s.


----------



## GothicCandle

I'm awake. There IS such a thing as 5am!


----------



## Dixie

So our power flashed off/on six times total last night. It has been over 100 degrees for 23 days straight, with nothing but 104 to 108 predicted next week. I'm nervous that rolling black outs are in our future, and the thought of NO air conditioner scares me more than no internet!! omg, how long IS summer going to last, anyway?!?


----------



## GothicCandle

Dixie said:


> So our power flashed off/on six times total last night. It has been over 100 degrees for 23 days straight, with nothing but 104 to 108 predicted next week. I'm nervous that rolling black outs are in our future, and the thought of NO air conditioner scares me more than no internet!! omg, how long IS summer going to last, anyway?!?


62 days until the first day of Autumn, and 99 days until Halloween.


----------



## trishaanne

I could never live in Texas! These 3 days that we've had 100+ temps are killing me because the AC is broken. I could never survive almost a month. Good thing is that I'm not hungry, so not really eating and doing more exercising cause I'm spending ALOT of time in the pool. Hmmm....maybe this isn't such a bad thing. Maybe if this heat wave continues I can lose enough weight to fit into a decent costume this year for the party. I think the heat wave would have to last about 3 years for that to happen...lol. I don't think my poor dog could survive that long. Can it at least get cooler at night, so I can get more than 45 minutes of sleep? I'm going to be real cranky if this keeps up too long!


----------



## debbie5

What did Victorian woman do when it was hot as hell!!? All those petticoats. long sleeves and corsets... yikes.


----------



## Rahnefan

There was a recent post about that at Metafilter.com:
http://www.metafilter.com/105673/How-to-Undress-a-Victorian-Lady-in-Your-Next-Historical-Romance

I think the experts said anyone who could afford all that (and the servant required to help them get into it) could also afford to mostly stay out of the sun!


----------



## Vlad

> I'm spending ALOT of time in the pool.


There is a pool pic of Pattie and I in together available upon request............


----------



## Vlad

> What did Victorian woman do when it was hot as hell!!? All those petticoats. long sleeves and corsets... yikes.


Ummmm they took them off


----------



## Vlad

A really nice morning going through some old pics as I sip coffee in the AC. Time to get my @ss in gear and get to working and drinking!


----------



## debbie5

My 7 year old wants to go ice skating. I can't find the phone # for the place in the phone book, nor any matching gloves. I think the dog chewed on most of the gloves- why can't he chew on matching sets instead of just one? I forgot older kid is kayaking 'til 4pm, so no lake forays today.

Edit: hubby just took her out to the mall to pet the puppies at the "petshop" (aka where to buy a genetically & psychologically warped dog from a puppy mill) and to see the Winnie The Pooh movie. Hmmm..maybe I will hit up Target again.  And to ponder the daily question: What's for dinner??


----------



## Hauntiholik

Goodwill was having a 50% off sale today. I had already bought up all of the shiatsu massagers a week ago. I knew I had to grab them before Evil Andew found them. MUAHAHAHAH!


----------



## trishaanne

No Goodwill's around here unfortunately. The nearest one is about 35 miles away.

Vlad, if anyone EVER sees that picture I swear to goodness, you will regret it. I swear I'll KILL you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

When it's this warm, getting up at 7:30AM on a Saturday morning to walk the dog before it gets ugly outside isn't such a bad idea


----------



## Bone Dancer

Vlad said:


> There is a pool pic of Pattie and I in together available upon request............


One 8x10 glossy please 

So do you want money for the picture or should I just send flowers for the funeral ?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hauntiholik said:


> Goodwill was having a 50% off sale today. I had already bought up all of the shiatsu massagers a week ago. I knew I had to grab them before Evil Andew found them. MUAHAHAHAH!


"bought up all", you mean you seen more then one. I been looking for shiatsu massagers for about two years now.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bone Dancer said:


> "bought up all", you mean you seen more then one. I been looking for shiatsu massagers for about two years now.


I grabbed 4 of them. They recognize me when I go to the register with massagers in hand. "You're the zombie lady". Funny thing is that I haven't made a zombie yet.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

Didn't know where to post this, but:

There is some sort of bike race going by my house today, and when I came walking out of my front door carrying the scarecrow that is currently my avatar, a lady almost fell off her bike staring at me. 

It was hysterical. But he needed his first coats of spray paint!


----------



## Dixie

pensivepumpkin said:


> Didn't know where to post this, but:
> 
> There is some sort of bike race going by my house today, and when I came walking out of my front door carrying the scarecrow that is currently my avatar, a lady almost fell off her bike staring at me.
> 
> It was hysterical. But he needed his first coats of spray paint!


Now THAT'S hilarious!! Love it!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## debbie5

If you love grape soda, find Mt. Dew Pitch Black (described on label as "with a blast of black grape"). VERY yummy ice cold. It would be better with vodka in it, but I don't keep such medications in the house anymore. Yes, I sinned & had caffiene. Now I can lay awake all night, watching Jack VanImpe and feeling my heart race.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> "bought up all", you mean you seen more then one. I been looking for shiatsu massagers for about two years now.


We don't see them often, but we passed up the last one we saw at a Goodwill since we already had one that has yet to be finalized as a prop.

At 9:30PM, it was still 90 degrees outside. The dog doesn't even want to stay out for more than a couple minutes at a time.


----------



## Draik41895

huh, Amy Winehouse died today. Only 27.


----------



## spideranne

mmmm! Sugar cookies with m&m's. Worth turning on the oven.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yet another example of texas heat. there was a metal concert today n the middle of downtown that i went to see with my brother and his friend (whom i count as a brother) between the heat outside (i'm nicely burnt now) and the heat from bodies of some 2000 people, i got pretty overheated and sick i still haven't eaten a thing today (that will be ammended shortly) and i had a cup of ice water. and some 3 hours later i had to be picked up. Just couldn't take the heat and now where was cool at all. 

but the upside to all of this is that my friend who is practicly a sister to me was able to pick me up before i collapsed and took me to see Captain America as an early birthday present. 

i fixed my sugar problem by having a 32 once coke a cola twice and am now pretty wired...but that could also be the pot/marajuana that some one was smoking nearby...anyway, i'm gonna go eat now. 

oh and i have no idea what's in the water in Hollywood but it seems that the celebrities are droppinglike flies!


----------



## debbie5

celebrities who drink heroin water tend to fall asleep & never wake up. RIP.


----------



## scareme

She joins the 27 Club.

http://music.msn.com/the-curse-of-27/photo-gallery/feature/?GT1=28102&photoidx=1


----------



## debbie5

NEWS ALERT! I think I caught Athlete's foot from an old pair of sneakers I wore last year..I forgot I had used those sneakers when I had it last year. Is that even possible?? To have it still fermenting and waiting for a hot, moist foot for a year?? Ew. Either that, or I have a new case from swimming so much... (applying Lamisil).

And I have Mt. Dew insomnia. I knew it would happen. I'm so bad. I'm like an addict ...I can only go so long without it.....


----------



## trishaanne

Woohoo...slept for a whole 2 hours total last night. That makes a total of about 5 hours over the past 4 days. I am SOOOO tired and I'm planning on being cranky. To top it all off, today is my son's 30th birthday, so we have to go to dinner with him, my stepson, my daughters, their husbands, the grandkids, my mother, my brother AND my ex-husband. Not a good thing to do with NO sleep and more record breaking temps.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Trish, you need to invest in a window air conditioner so you can have at least one cool spot in the house. You can get an 8000 BTU unit for under $200, it will cool about 340 square feet of space, and it will be well worth it if it lets you sleep at night.


----------



## trishaanne

Roxy...the only problem with that is that eventually you have to come back out of that room into a sauna! I'd rather just try to get acclimated to it and get through it.

On another note, hubby led the church service and gave a great sermon and kicked ass on this trumpet solo. So much so that the people in the church want him to continue doing the service instead of the priest! Way to go baby!


----------



## debbie5

I agree, Rox. That's what we pretty much do. That way, you at least have a cool place to sleep. $200 is still a good chunk of money, though, but worth it. We need to start a Haunt Forum Loan Fund for ac and unexpected yard sale finds!  
Young Child and I are off to fly our balsa wood airplanes, and then eat an ice cream cone. I am in a miserable mood (thank you caffeine) but am faking being nice. 
I'm seriously considering the benefits getting addicted to pain meds. My life is getting smaller & smaller as I get more & more limited. Gah! Seeing my NEW DOC (yay!) on Thursday...see what he says. I'm sure a script for Valium and hydrocodone will not be coming my way...

EDIT: now off to eat greasy food at a riverside drive-in, play in the adjoining park & then watch a Puppet Show. I hope the skeeters are not too hungry tonight. I think we all have sunscreen and DEET permanently embedded in our skin from our daily dose of it.Child and I never did get to fly airplanes, as she wasted time by crying & gnashing her teeth for 1 1/2 hours about practising her violin. She finally realized we were not going anywhere or eating anything 'til she played...so she played. In stubborn contests, I always win. Heheheheheh.... 45 days 'til school starts. Pray for me. Pray very very hard.

UPDATE: ever eat a greasy, greasy meal of fried clams and curly fries when you are totally NOT used to eating greasy foods, and then sit down at a performance for over an **hour**, at a place that has ONE BATHROOM for hundreds of people?? Ya know that upper lip sweat you get while waiting in the bathroom line? while your brain is screaming O MY GOD O MY GOD O MY GOD! over & over.....


----------



## GothicCandle

I have no car, and like many people I ride the bus. Ah, such events on public transportation:

"You can't do that, if I hit the breaks suddenly you will fly out the front window." Says the bus driver

the teen girl argues saying "I've never been told I can't sit like this before"

"Be suspended in mid-air between the aisles?" Replies the driver. Near the driver there are two plastic walls which include inside the mechinisim for the folding seats so they can fold up and make room for wheelchairs, she had her back against one and her feet against the other.

"Yeah! I do it all the time!"

"I'm telling you you can't sit like that it's dangerous."

"I've never fallen before. It's more dangerous for me to try and stand on a moving bus."

"You will ether have to stand or sit in a seat but I can not allow you to-"

"If I fall(because she "will fall if" she stands properly) I'm going to sue the bus company!"

A mother with a 15 month old in her lap intervenes "I would like to go home so ether stop arguing and sit down or get off the bus!"

"THANK YOU!" says the whole front section of the bus, but the teen girl still argues.

Another passenger shouts "Get the **** off the bus!"

The girl drops herself into a standing position and as the bus at last is able to drive away complains to her friends how "retarded" the bus driver is....


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Trish, you need to invest in a window air conditioner so you can have at least one cool spot in the house. You can get an 8000 BTU unit for under $200, it will cool about 340 square feet of space, and it will be well worth it if it lets you sleep at night.


Your right Roxy. I plan on shopping for a one room unite this week. I hope they have some left after all this heat.


----------



## Draik41895

hmm... something with eggs...


----------



## Hauntiholik

I betcha I had more fun that you did today! I've spent many hours proof reading Bylaws. Aren't YOU jealous??? Yeah, I didn't think so. This sucks.


----------



## debbie5

It's been a long time since I've had a one room unite.

Maybe I will propose that to hubby tonight....

tee hee hee!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GC I have the same problem. i've gotten into at least two disputes with other passengers. and they were both old people. its even worse when the children are on board. some people are retarded


----------



## Death's Door

Well, got home Friday evening after food shopping and banking to hang out with the hubby in the pool. About 9:30 that night, the air conditioner that is in our bedroom burns up. WTH! Well, hubby and spent Saturday looking for a window air conditioner and installed it. After that jumped in the pool which is you added some carrots, celery, and onions, you could have made stew because of the heatwave. 

However, on a good note, I went to AC Moore's Re-Grand Opening on Sunday and got a carvable pumpkin for $7 (had a 60% coupon) and then went back and got a Versatile Hot Knife with different attachments for $16 (had a 50% coupon).


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am so fortunate to be married to someone who is heat-tolerant. If I weren't, the grass would never get mowed in July and August:jol:


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> I am so fortunate to be married to someone who is heat-tolerant. If I weren't, the grass would never get mowed in July and August:jol:


The fact that I am not heat tolerant in combinatation with my mom's rule of no prop building indoors is one reason I haven't finished but one this year.


----------



## Hauntiholik

In a few days it's going to be a challenge to get to and from work without killing someone on my commute. The grand opening of Ikea is this Wednesday morning.










Can someone explain to my why people are going nuts over this place? It's furniture!?! They built it night next to Weekends Overstock Warehouse (Furniture). It's near a mall that sells, guess what? Furniture.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ikea is furniture AND accessories for the home, and all relatively reasonably priced. That's why people go gaga over it

I haven't been to one in a long time, but I remember when the first one opened in northern Virginia, it was hugely popular.


----------



## GothicCandle

Hauntiholik said:


> In a few days it's going to be a challenge to get to and from work without killing someone on my commute. The grand opening of Ikea is this Wednesday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain to my why people are going nuts over this place? It's furniture!?! They built it night next to Weekends Overstock Warehouse (Furniture). It's near a mall that sells, guess what? Furniture.


I've no idea. I think perhaps the same reason, people drive out into the middle of nowhere to go to Cabela's. When me and my family went to Nevada on vacation a few years ago my uncle dragged us all there. There is nothing there but a road, a lot of desert, and the Cabela's store. You ether go inside, or stand outside by the door. Outside by the door is a man who constantly does duck calls...I hate not being the driver. How my uncle can shop for so many hours there? The most interesting thing I saw in that place was the fake, moving, talking deer head which I very much would have liked to hack. lol


----------



## IMU

RoxyBlue said:


> Ikea is furniture AND accessories for the home, and all relatively reasonably priced. That's why people go gaga over it
> 
> I haven't been to one in a long time, but I remember when the first one opened in northern Virginia, it was hugely popular.


They go for the meatballs and lingonberry juice ... it's ALL about the food! :googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Ikea is furniture AND accessories for the home, and all relatively reasonably priced. That's why people go gaga over it


Hmmm. I guess if you have a young adult that you're sending off to college and they needed furnishings it would make sense.

Still, I don't get it. People started camping out in front of the store at 9am this morning for a chance at a free couch or chair or food discounts. Shouldn't these people be at work?

I've always said that there was a warp-bubble-of-stupidity around that area due to the lack of simple courtesy towards others and lack of driving skills. I KNOW that bubble will be growing by 415,000 square feet this week. Simply mind boggling.

Ahhh Michael's, how I will miss popping in on my drive home to look at the halloween decorations. I don't think I'll be able to turn into your parking lot now.


----------



## Hauntiholik

IMU said:


> They go for the meatballs and lingonberry juice ... it's ALL about the food! :googly:


Do they spike the food? :googly: "Magic" meatballs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wait, they serve FOOD at Ikea now? Now I feel compelled to go to one


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I didn't find anything I liked when we went a few years ago...everything was cheaply made like walmart stuff.


----------



## Hauntiholik

See? Roxy's getting sucked in.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

shoot. all my furniture came from either walmart or Big Lots...well except for my bed. the matress was from sears and the bedframe from anoter department store. oh yea and from GoodWill. I'm cheap. why pay a boat load of money for furniture?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> See? Roxy's getting sucked in.


It's the Ikea vortex - NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, Haunti!

Okay, so I'll skip the meatballs


----------



## debbie5

it's pouring rain here and cool. Yes, Mother Nature is not pissed any more.


----------



## PirateLady

Ikea is ok,,, but if you buy the sheets they only fit on the beds at Ikea because they are sized differently due to the fact that Ikea sells alot of European items. We've bought a few items there and they held up really well. They have a big selection of dishes and kitchen gadgets, but we haven't been to one in awhile.... Never eaten there so I can't vouch for the meatballs.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

did you give her the midol?


----------



## debbie5

Despite being near the capital of NY, there is no IKEA or Whole Foods up here, which means we suck. 
IKEA is known for spiffy looking, cheap furniture. Why buy WalMart particle board furniture when you can buy cute Danish particle board furniture? 
Furniture made now is pretty much all crap anyway. I've been looking for a new dining room set that is as well made as my 1920's one. All the finishes are horrible. So now, I'm looking for an old dining room set at estate sales. I just saw one from the 50's that was amazing, great mid century design and immaculately kept. But it totally would not "go" with any of our stuff. Oh well,. The search continues.


----------



## debbie5

Dark Angel 27 said:


> did you give her the midol?


Yes, and they were BIG. Same kind I use.


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy and I made the mistake of going to a Borders Books on Saturday. The place was a mob scene. The checkout line went to the back of the store. Most of the books were only 10% off, yet people had arm loads of book. Hell, I usually got better deals before they were liquidating. I can get 10% or more off most books from Amazon without waiting for an hour in line. We left without buying anything.


----------



## IMU

Oh ... and LEGO POTC for the Wii is F ... U ... N!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Draik41895

really? Theyre all 40% off here


----------



## Spooky1

Glad I got the lawn mowed this morning, we've been getting rain and thunderstorms since noontime.


----------



## Draik41895

someone give me a descripion for a frogs breath label


----------



## Death's Door

It is threatening rain here in southern NJ. Even yesterday it was dark and cloudy (no chance of meatballs) and the wind started to pick up and the storm just went right around us. I am tired or watering the gardens. Now that Mother Nature has her big girl sized midol (thanx to debbie), she better get off her keister and push the rain button. We need it.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I think the word of the day should be meatballs.


----------



## debbie5

I think I shall have spaghetti & meatballs for dinner tonight!

I really wanna go outside and roll in the wet grass. Thunderstorm-y all morning. and pouring buckets. It's amazing out right now. I'm sitting in front of my window fan and I'm cold. Yes, COLD. Okay- I gotta go start the meatballs.


----------



## debbie5

Da Weiner said:


> It is threatening rain here in southern NJ. Even yesterday it was dark and cloudy (no chance of meatballs) and the wind started to pick up and the storm just went right around us. I am tired or watering the gardens. Now that Mother Nature has her big girl sized midol (thanx to debbie), she better get off her keister and push the rain button. We need it.


I just checked regional doppler radar (like a good nerd) and I see some strong storms are sweeping your way. Enjoy! Looks like there's humid air behind it, but not as humid as it has been.


----------



## scareme

Hauntiholik said:


> In a few days it's going to be a challenge to get to and from work without killing someone on my commute. The grand opening of Ikea is this Wednesday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain to my why people are going nuts over this place? It's furniture!?! They built it night next to Weekends Overstock Warehouse (Furniture). It's near a mall that sells, guess what? Furniture.


Haunti, I need to buy some furniture. Any idea where I can get some? 



Spooky1 said:


> Glad I got the lawn mowed this morning, we've been getting rain and thunderstorms since noontime.


What is this rain people are talking about? I seem to remember hearing something about it in my childhood. I just can't think what it is.

Oh, and meatballs.


----------



## Draik41895

YEEEAAAAHHHHH WOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! You said the secret word!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> someone give me a descripion for a frogs breath label


How about...."Frog's Breath"?

(meatballs)

Or perhaps "Suspirium Ranunculum" - that's probably not grammatically correct Latin, but close enough "Suspirium" is a deep breath or sigh, and "ranunculus" is a little frog or tadpole. I changed the last letter to an "m" to rhyme, though that might be the possessive form as well.


----------



## PirateLady

The sky darkens, the wind blowing, suddenly, lightening, thunder... watching for the rain.... what to my wondering eyes should appear but. 2 minutes of rain... then it's gone... just enough to make it really sticky outside... LOL.... so much for the rain today.


----------



## Vlad

Rained hard up here in Parsippany all afternoon. Yay, one night I don't have to water!


----------



## Lunatic

I love meatballs!


----------



## GothicCandle

We have to give the dog a bath each week. My mom bought two neon pink towels for her to use. They are missing. We have looked everywhere we can think and they are nowhere to be found. If we have a towel thief at least they have bad taste.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Just saw 'Horrible Bosses'. Now I feel the need to shower. It was over the top raunchy and the fem boss reminded me of the last boss i had, who ironically was my own personal tormentor and the sister in law of the owner....*sigh* but if you like racy comedy, then this is a good movie....now for a shower.


----------



## trishaanne

Here in Central Jersey we got rain for about 90 seconds. However, the temperature is starting to cool enough that I can breath without sweating! As opposed to the rest of you, I HATE gardening and therefore, as long as the temps are cooler, I could care less if it rains for another week. No rain = no grass growing. No grass growing = me not having to cut it!!!!!!!

Watching the weather it says it will be a smoker here by the middle of the week again. Saturday we have to do a wedding, which means we have to get dressed up. I may have to ask my neighbor if we can get dressed in his house..lol. Hubby's daughter is coming in to surprise him for his birthday on Saturday with a surprise party that she will have to set up while we are doing the wedding. The venue is literally a 1 minute drive from our house..she better be ready to go the minute we leave. Getting hubbys family here before we get back home to surprise him will be a heck of a task...they are ALWAYS late.


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe the dog hid them so it can avoid a bath. Maybe if you give her a meatball she'll show you where the towels are.


----------



## debbie5

I have never eaten precooked-then-frozen meatballs from a bag before. They were pretty good. I think it's the mad cow spirochetes that give 'em that extra ZING!


----------



## GothicCandle

Spooky1 said:


> Maybe the dog hid them so it can avoid a bath. Maybe if you give her a meatball she'll show you where the towels are.


good point, but alas, it did not work we simply used one of our own towels to dry her off today. :laughvil:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*yawn* time for bed...ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GothicCandle said:


> We have to give the dog a bath each week. My mom bought two neon pink towels for her to use. They are missing. We have looked everywhere we can think and they are nowhere to be found. If we have a towel thief at least they have bad taste.


you know, that reminds me of a dog my parents had a few years ago that would steal towls. if i recall she was a golden retriever and it didn't matter where the towls started out, she would drag them from the bathroom and they would end up all over the house!


----------



## Draik41895

On the 22nd of June
Jonathan Fiddle -
Went out of tune.


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## debbie5

$6.99 for a package of normal bacon. OMG!

7 year old entered a coloring contest & won 4 passes to a water park, which we would otherwise never blow $$ on. Cool!


----------



## Death's Door

debbie5 said:


> $6.99 for a package of normal bacon. OMG!
> 
> 7 year old entered a coloring contest & won 4 passes to a water park, which we would otherwise never blow $$ on. Cool!


Congrats to your 7 year old for for winning the passes. I like it when kids get rewarded for their creativity.

I only buy bacon when I can get it for 2 for $5. I stock up and freeze it.

Had a good soaking steady rain last night - not that wambamthankyouman crap that we have been experiencing. Thank you Mother Nature.


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 26 is:

All or Nothing Day 

Aunt and Uncle Day


----------



## debbie5

Waiting for the Aleve to kick in...


----------



## scareme

GothicCandle said:


> We have to give the dog a bath each week. My mom bought two neon pink towels for her to use. They are missing. We have looked everywhere we can think and they are nowhere to be found. If we have a towel thief at least they have bad taste.


Alright, I admit it. I took them just for the heck of it. They are in the bottom of that basket in the other room. Go on, go check it out. I promise not to do it again.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, last nite it got down to 58 degrees so I opened the house up and got it cooled down.And here it is about 2pm and its not even 80 outside. 
Going back into the furnace next week I hear.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

potty training, it's all poop.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> potty training, it's all poop.


I don't miss that phase in my kid's lives at all.


----------



## Draik41895

hahaha


----------



## pensivepumpkin

this cat is really determined to sleep on me. and i am really determined to procrastinate. we are a good team.

now if i could just reach my coffee.


----------



## debbie5

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> potty training, it's all poop.


Raisinets...the most appropriate poop-reward ever created. Well, that and the lure of My Pretty Pony soft, big girl underpants...


----------



## debbie5

(looking for another Aleve, even though the bottle says to take only one...)


----------



## trishaanne

First invitation is finally completed. Now I only have 80-85 more to make...:googly: I had to totally redesign the invitation, the way I was doing it and then, finally, the direction I was headed with it since the first 4 prototypes didn't work! I'm going to need ALOT of cardboard, plaster, spray paint, and free time! OK...better get back to work before I change my mind again.


----------



## Death's Door

Give us a look-see when you finish Trishanne.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> $6.99 for a package of normal bacon. OMG!
> 
> 7 year old entered a coloring contest & won 4 passes to a water park, which we would otherwise never blow $$ on. Cool!


Normal bacon as compared to....











scareme said:


> Alright, I admit it. I took them just for the heck of it. They are in the bottom of that basket in the other room. Go on, go check it out. I promise not to do it again.


hmmmm :undecidekin:


----------



## Hauntiholik

OMG!!! You did that on purpose GC!


----------



## GothicCandle

Hauntiholik said:


> OMG!!! You did that on purpose GC!


OMG!!! How did that happen!?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Eww! Eww! Eww! Eww! Eww! Eww! Eww! Eww! Eww!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eyes wrapped in bacon - the perfect zombie party hors d'oeuvre:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Have pity for the ommetaphobic.


----------



## Vlad

potty training, it's all poop. 

Don't worry Jeff, when they're adults they still give you [email protected]#t lol


----------



## GothicCandle

Hauntiholik said:


> Have pity for the ommetaphobic.


:confusien: a haunter with a fear of eyes is an oddity among oddities.


----------



## Hauntiholik

indeed. I'm unique.


----------



## GothicCandle

Hauntiholik said:


> indeed. I'm unique.


you made my post unable to see without downloading...I'm cool with it not showing the pic if it makes you weirded out of course,  but im not sure many people want to download such a pic lol 

oooo i found one thats even worse, do not go to http://www.worth1000.com/ today haunti, you'll hate the front page lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

I put it back now that it's not on the last page. Impressive, if I do say myself because I couldn't look at it while modifying the post.

Don't worry GC, I won't look at that link either.
I've had enough personal eye trauma not look at that stuff.


----------



## GothicCandle

Hauntiholik said:


> I put it back now that it's not on the last page. Impressive, if I do say myself because I couldn't look at it while modifying the post.
> 
> Don't worry GC, I won't look at that link either.


I wish I could say I'd made it. Though I have made creepy stuff with my photo editing software, just not that photo.


----------



## Draik41895

Here I am sitting at the library, reading books on halloween. I flip through two "cardboard tombstones and paper bats" filled books, and pick up the next one in my stack, "A Halloween How-to". The thickness should have hinted that this one was different. I flip though the first few pages, skimming here and there, and I see something about a fence post made of pvc. That gets my attention, already know this haunter was on another level, I continue on to a picture of a reaper and a plywood tombstone. The reaper catches my eye, "that looks familiar". I turn back one page and there was a recipe for monster mud. Now Im amazed. I close the book to see who wrote it. Lesley Pratt Bannatyne. I knew the name from somewhere. Thank you Hauntcast.


----------



## debbie5

What kinda cool- ass library has GOOD Halloween books? All of our books are like..Better Homes & Gardens crap. My EYES are green with envy!


----------



## Draik41895

haha, we got that one too. There may be some good ones here, but there arent really many at all on the subject.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> What kinda cool- ass library has GOOD Halloween books? All of our books are like..Better Homes & Gardens crap. My EYES are green with envy!


My local library has one book on making costumes for small children and the history of Halloween. That's IT! That's all! Two books!  the one of the history is really cool of course, the costume one is okay costumes for cutesy little kids, not haunters.


----------



## debbie5

#1: I had a friend come over today and she accidently DROVE ON THE DRUNKIE NEIGHBOUR'S LAWN. (She knows nothing of the whole property line brouhaha). I don't know if I should cheer or cry. You have to make a sharp turn to get into my drive and she clipped it a bit, with tire tracks in neighbour's freshly seeded lawn/soil. (evil snicker)

#2: @ Haunti: I have never in my life heard of an eyeball phobia? What exactly are you scared of?? That they will fall out? ??? Inquiring minds want to know.... < O > < O >

#3: I just discovered Eddie Izzard, and I'm pissed. I think in the exact same, disjointed, stream-of-consciousness way and have spent my life trying NOT to think and speak that way and to make sense to other people...and now HE does it...and makes money!! (crying).


----------



## Evil Queen

I have the eyeball phobia as well, not as bad as Haunti I think, but I can't even listen to that little rhyme about cross my heart.


----------



## Spooky1

Eye'm hungry now. Where's the bacon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've been through four eye surgeries and I am happy to say that eyes do not scare me at all:jol: They are things of beauty and the window to your soul.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> #2: @ Haunti: I have never in my life heard of an eyeball phobia? What exactly are you scared of?? That they will fall out? ??? Inquiring minds want to know.... < O > < O >


They call it a fear but it's an involuntary reaction.

I've had a few instances of eye trauma (open eye hit with rocks, hit in the eye with a D-cell battery, splinters in my eye, pine needle piercing my cornea, cornea lacerations etc). My parents wouldn't take me to the doctor for days so I had to suffer through it. So I have panic attacks when I see images depicting eye trauma - mostly eye piercings.


----------



## trishaanne

My stepson has had 17 eye surgeries starting at the age of 2. No, wait, add the 3 he had last year....that makes 20! I'm glad that none of us here are squeemish about eyes because of all the drops and stuff we've had to help him with over the years!


----------



## debbie5

I had laser surgery to repair a hole causing leakage of my eyeball...I was petrified! I told doc that though I have high astigmatism, I had never even considered corrective eye surgery as I was so scared...and now, HE WAS GOING TO DO EYE SURGERY ON ME while I was fully awake. He basically told me to suck it up & deal with it or I would lose the eye. No Valium (the bastard!). But I can see. Can we all tell our gross eye stories now?? About how my mom helped a guy whose eye had popped out after a car accident....oops-sorry! 

All this talk of eyes makes me think of this:


----------



## Draik41895

Almost done repainting my tombstones


----------



## GothicCandle

Let's play guess what's in the cup!?


----------



## Draik41895

Death?


----------



## GothicCandle

Draik41895 said:


> Death?


LMAO

no. The cup is full of something that is nontoxic. A lot of people like to eat it, people from all over the world.


----------



## Spooky1

Frogs eggs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> Let's play guess what's in the cup!?


Thai basil seeds And here's a recipe:

http://www.khiewchanta.com/archives/drinks/thai-basil-seed-drink-nam-mang.html


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Thai basil seeds And here's a recipe:
> 
> http://www.khiewchanta.com/archives/drinks/thai-basil-seed-drink-nam-mang.html


Yep! Yum!


----------



## debbie5

fish vertebrae? oh- it's all done..dagnabbit. 

Evil Mother Parenting: "If you practice your violin, I will make you blueberry pancakes. No practising = shredded wheat." 
Do you hear that lovely violin music?? LOL.
We've been stuck in the house the past two days due to thunderstorms & rain. I think we will go to the lake today. I'm low on cash..gotta see what goodies the freezer can disgorge for us to eat later.


----------



## GothicCandle

copy/paste from notalwaysright.com


> (A woman rushes into the store with her two sons. She's very huffy and already looks impatient.)
> 
> Customer: "Hey, I'm looking for ears. Do you sell any? Like a grey ear?"
> 
> Me: "Um, do you mean like a costume ear?"
> 
> Customer: "No, no, no&#8230;an ear, like a grey model ear. You don't have one of those? You're probably going to tell me that I'm going to have to make it myself. Ugh, I always have to make things myself."
> 
> Me: "Well, I don't think we sell ears specifically. We do sell sculpting clay though. You could make it with sculpting clay, if that's not too much troub-"
> 
> Customer: "I can't believe you don't sell ears here! That's one of the more basic items!"


----------



## scareme

Miss Otis regrets she's unable to lunch today, madam.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Miss Otis regrets she's unable to lunch today, madam.


----------



## Spooklights

I was cutting Mom's grass yesterday, and ran over a nest of yellowjackets. They were not happy, and neither was I. One of the buggers somehow managed to get inside my nose and sting me, and several more managed to land a good hit, too. Today I look like something from one of the prop showroom threads- sort of lumpy and festering. Of course, yesterday it wasn't funny (it just hurt), but today it's kind of becoming a joke; after all, who ELSE do you know that's had a yellowjacket up their nose?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ow, Spooklights


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hahaha


----------



## Spooklights

That's funny, Haunti...I won't be able to look at a baby from now on without thinking of this!


----------



## goneferal

I'll have to pass that one on to some friends that are brand new parents.


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 27 is Take Your Pants for a Walk Day.


zombie babies - mwahahahaha


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> July 27 is Take Your Pants for a Walk Day.
> 
> zombie babies - mwahahahaha


Somewhere there is a very happy dog named "Your Pants" who gets to go on a walk today.


----------



## Death's Door

I can't see the picture that Haunti posted. Dammit.

Spooklights - Now you have an excuse not to mow the lawn anymore.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Mine just jump off and ran...what's up with that???


RoxyBlue said:


> July 27 is Take Your Pants for a Walk Day.
> 
> zombie babies - mwahahahaha


----------



## RoxyBlue

Probably too much starch, Jeff:googly:


----------



## goneferal

My dog's nickname is pants.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

my pants are missing...?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> my pants are missing...?


There are times when I show up here and I don't even want to know what is going on.


----------



## scareme

Spooklights said:


> I was cutting Mom's grass yesterday, and ran over a nest of yellowjackets. They were not happy, and neither was I. One of the buggers somehow managed to get inside my nose and sting me, and several more managed to land a good hit, too. Today I look like something from one of the prop showroom threads- sort of lumpy and festering. Of course, yesterday it wasn't funny (it just hurt), but today it's kind of becoming a joke; after all, who ELSE do you know that's had a yellowjacket up their nose?


Ow, Spooklights. My heart goes out to you. I once drank from a can of Coke that had a bee in it and was stung several times in my mouth. But I think the nose would be worse. Sorry I don't know any cures for you.

Oh and I think I saw someones pants down by the park.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Halloween City store will be opening near the new IKEA. IKEA-warp-bubble-bad!!!!


----------



## Spooklights

I don't think there's anything that really works on stings. My sister made me keep ice on my face to keep the swelling down, but it's still pretty interesting looking. And no, I'm not cutting the grass again any time soon.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Take benadryl!!!
Could be worse.....could have anaphylactic shock.


----------



## spideranne

So, I find myself unemployed as my position has been eliminated.


----------



## Draik41895

Choke on emmmm!!!! Choke oonn eemm....


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm sorry spideranne.


----------



## niblique71

Sorry to hear that spideranne. I hope things look up for you soon. Remember ... (as corny as it sounds) "as one door closes another one will open".


----------



## Dixie

OMG, Spideranne, I'm so sorry!!! Isn't your job the reason you guys moved out there?!!?!? Oh, my heart just aches for you darlin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear it, Spideranne. I lately have been wondering how much longer my employer will be able to keep the doors open (plenty of work but not plenty of cash flow). Here's hoping you find yourself re-employed soon.


----------



## Spooky1

That sucks Spideranne. Hope you can find another soon.


----------



## GothicCandle

Bone Dancer said:


> There are times when I show up here and I don't even what to know what is going on.


That is the wonder of hauntforum


----------



## debbie5

Sorry to hear about the job loss, Spideranne.


----------



## trishaanne

WOOHOO...I found someone who, believe it or not, is a foam sculpter. He specializes in LARGE carvings (the pic he sent me was of an 8 foot tall gingerbread man). He can carve this massive block of foam down for me into the statue for the Halloween party in A DAY OR TWO!!!!! However, and there is always a however, his price is $350-400. I'm pretty sure that this is a bit out of our budget, but after I pay off the firehouse rental, pay the DJ, buy and make all the food, buy the prizes, etc., if I can scrape together a few extra bucks I'll see what I can do...lol. It helps that he has an EIGHT FOOT hot wire foam cutter!


----------



## debbie5

Ooooo..it would be cool if you could set up a vid camera & record him while he does it. Double duty--you get a sculpture AND learn how to do it yourself!! Or it could be triple duty if you then post the vid so we can see & learn as well!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Really Pattie, even some still shots of the process would be interesting.
So where does he get a eight foot block of foam. Or does he just glue up a bunch of sheets to get the thickness he needs.


----------



## trishaanne

He has a shop up in north Jersey. He does this for a living! Can you imagine having a job like that??? AWESOME. Anyway, if he comes here to do it, he won't have all the tools that he needs to do it right. He has a warehouse that he works in. I mean, an 8 foot hot wire foam cutter takes up alot of space...lol. If I had the money, he would carve it up there and then I would swap the block I have with him. I'd love to watch him do it but that's alot of money just for a party decoration! He was going to do it the same way I was...project the image onto it and carve around it. Hmmm...I wonder if he'll just let me borrow his foam cutter...lol He's off to Connecticut for a month to work on a massive foam project up there and if I win the lottery before he gets back, he'll do mine when he gets back since I don't need it until November.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

That sucks spideranne! I know you'll have another job soon!


----------



## spideranne

Thanks for all the well wishes.



niblique71 said:


> Sorry to hear that spideranne. I hope things look up for you soon. Remember ... (as corny as it sounds) "as one door closes another one will open".


I think this is a great philosophy, works for props too.


----------



## debbie5

DRUNKIE UPDATE (skip if you don't like soap operas):
Along with the surveyor's peg, pink flag, piece of string tied from peg-to-peg, spray painted yellow line, wire garden fence and two reflectors, the Drunkies have put a brick right on the property line at the narrowest part of the driveway which is right next to my front porch. (At that point, driveway is 9 feet 8 inches wide). . I accidently ran over the brick backing out the other day, and today, I ran over it in such a way that it popped up and smacked my wheel well, scaring the crap outtta me. I got out to see what I hit, saw it was the brick and my Italian genetics took over & I pitched it onto their lawn. So now, they have put in a 2 foot tall, thick-as-your-thumb metal stake, which if I hit it, it will totally mess up my car.Keep in mind, as I back out, I can't see any of this crap except for the reflector. I have only 16 inches on each side of my car to avoid either hitting their obstacle course or my own front porch. Did I mention I have a station wagon ? They can do whatever they like on their property, but what is next? Land mines? barbed wire?? And the stupid thing is that I have never driven on their lawn. This.....is.....nuts.

EDIT: Next day I called & spoke with a New York State Disability Advocates lawyer (I have a permanent handicap pass due to intermittent problems standing & walking). Nothing I can do. There is not enough room for me to open my door fully so I can grab it to help me stand; neighbour can do what he wishes with property which includes putting hazards at boundary (barbed wire IS prohibited, but I saw nothing in the law about land mines) and putting up a fence which will disallow passenger side doors from opening at all...no setback from property line is required. He has no legal obligation to provide access to enter & exit my car. I have 16 inches to open my door- that's it. There are rules & regs about how wide driveways should be, as well as how much space a handicapped person needs to get out of car, none of which apply to this situation. My driveway is too narrow to be up to code, but because it's almost 100 years old....lawyer suggested I ask Drunkies if I could buy a 3 foot wide strip of property to allow access (LOL..will never happen) ...he also suggested I spray Round Up **every week**.


----------



## scareme

Why don't you put up a "Private Property No Trespassing" sign and call the cops every time they pull something like that?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sorry to hear that spideranne


----------



## trishaanne

Just read on yahoo that an entire town in South Dakota is for sale. Town includes 10 residents, 2 jails, a dance hall, a saloon plus all the other buildings. Asking price is $800,000. Just imagine if all the haunters pitched in and bought this place. What a haunt that would be!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

trishaanne said:


> Just read on yahoo that an entire town in South Dakota is for sale. Town includes 10 residents, 2 jails, a dance hall, a saloon plus all the other buildings. Asking price is $800,000. Just imagine if all the haunters pitched in and bought this place. What a haunt that would be!!!!!


2 jails for only 10 residents? Sounds like a rough town.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shoot, there are single family homes in our area that sell for more than $800,000. That town is a bargain


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx Haunti for posting the zombie-baby pics. I'm definitely emailing that to a few of my friends. 

Spideranne - sorry to hear about the job crap. I hope things work out for you.


----------



## Spooky1

Sounds like a tropical storm Don is due to hit parts of Texas on Saturday. Maybe it will cool things off, and bring you some much needed rain. Hope you don't end up with bad flooding.


----------



## debbie5

Tropical fish pinatas are ready for their lips & fins today. My balloon had a pinhole in it, and deflated while the mache was still wet, so my fish's body looks like a shrived up elephant testicle.


----------



## Bone Dancer

debbie5 said:


> Tropical fish pinatas are ready for their lips & fins today. My balloon had a pinhole in it, and deflated while the mache was still wet, so my fish's body looks like a shrived up elephant testicle.


I guess it could be worst, maybe? 
But then I have never seen a "shrived up elephant testicle".


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Spooky1 said:


> Sounds like a tropical storm Don is due to hit parts of Texas on Saturday. Maybe it will cool things off, and bring you some much needed rain. Hope you don't end up with bad flooding.


Oklahoma needs the rain too! The whole region is suffering.


----------



## debbie5

I sincerely apologize. Elephants have internal testes, not visible from the outside.
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100104041857AAsc8GF
http://www.elephanttag.org/General/general_elephant_reproduction.html

Phrase of the day: "primary testicond mammals"..I believe this applies to politicians as well.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> I sincerely apologize. Elephants have internal testes, not visible from the outside.
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100104041857AAsc8GF
> http://www.elephanttag.org/General/general_elephant_reproduction.html
> 
> Phrase of the day: "primary testicond mammals"..I believe this applies to politicians as well.


You learn something new everyday on hauntforum...How to corpse a bucky, make a mermaid, where to find ghosts and...this...


----------



## Spooky1

Waiting for oil change on car. I use to do this myself, but I can't get to the oil filter on my current car.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

step away from the sun chips


----------



## Dark Angel 27

so today i am attempting to make bread again. so far so good, the yeast activated and the dough rose....maybe i'm not so rubbish at it afterall!


----------



## debbie5

Hey- it's not everyday you get to discuss elephants b*lls.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you just love it when a co-worker tries to claim you made _his_ mistake?:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Mistakeoquist?


----------



## Draik41895

a bunch of my stuff is at my friends house, his mom wont bring them back...


----------



## debbie5

why is that, Draik?


----------



## Draik41895

Idk, I got four bottles of paint, two groundbreaker arms, and a reindeer motor. she was supposed to bring them last saturday, then yesterday, but she didnt tell me she wasnt coming. and so its almost a week since I left them there. I'll just have to find a way over.


----------



## Dixie

Layoffs at work today, lost a lot of ppl. UGH, I hate that kind of tension, emotion, ups, downs, etc. Being left behind is not a piece of cake either


----------



## Vlad

Sorry to hear that about your job spideranne. I hate this recession sooooo much.

Dixie I understand how you feel also, the survivors guilt syndrome.


----------



## debbie5

Went and saw new doc today...LOVE him. He looked me in the eye & said "I will find out what's wrong with you." AMEN! He ordered a bevvy of blood tests I've never had before and did the most thorough exam I've ever had in my life, even having me drink while he felt my thyroid. I have hope again, instead of dread fear of getting bedridden again. Well, La-Z-Boy ridden, that is.


----------



## scareme

Ms. Wicked said:


> Oklahoma needs the rain too! The whole region is suffering.


You are right Kelly. Yesterday every county in OK were declared federal disaster areas because of the drought. I hope the farmers get some help for the crops and livestock they lost.



Dixie said:


> Layoffs at work today, lost a lot of ppl. UGH, I hate that kind of tension, emotion, ups, downs, etc. Being left behind is not a piece of cake either


I know what you mean. When there were layoffs at the hospital, those of us left behind had to do our jobs, and the jobs of the people gone. We had to do the work of two or three people.



debbie5 said:


> Went and saw new doc today...LOVE him. He looked me in the eye & said "I will find out what's wrong with you." AMEN! He ordered a bevvy of blood tests I've never had before and did the most thorough exam I've ever had in my life, even having me drink while he felt my thyroid. I have hope again, instead of dread fear of getting bedridden again. Well, La-Z-Boy ridden, that is.


Good news debbie. I hope this doc is able to find out what ails you, and help you feel better.


----------



## scareme

trishaanne said:


> Just read on yahoo that an entire town in South Dakota is for sale. Town includes 10 residents, 2 jails, a dance hall, a saloon plus all the other buildings. Asking price is $800,000. Just imagine if all the haunters pitched in and bought this place. What a haunt that would be!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Deb.


----------



## Hauntiholik

July 29th is....
* Cheese Sacrifice Purchase Day - a day to buy cheese and sacrifice some to catch a mouse apparently.

If you wish to catch some mice,
First, some cheese you must sacrifice.
So, purchase the cheese
upon this day,
And a mouse-free house
is here to stay!

* Rain Day - a day known in Waynesburg, Pennsylvania, where it has rained on July 29th every year for over 100 years. Here's the legend http://www.raindayfestival.com/history.html

* National Lasagna Day - today's forecast....layers of flavor. If you can stand to have the oven on go make some lasagna tonight. I don't care what my MIL says, there's no hard boiled eggs in lasagna! WTH?

* System Administrator Appreciation Day - Let's face it, System Administrators get no respect 364 days a year. This is the day that all fellow System Administrators across the globe, will be showered with expensive sports cars and large piles of cash in appreciation of their diligent work. WAKE UP! Okay, I'm dreaming again. Consider all the daunting tasks and long hours (weekends too.) Let's be honest, sometimes we don't know our System Administrators as well as they know us. Remember this is one day to recognize your System Administrator for their workplace contributions and to promote professional excellence. Thank them for all the things they do for you and your business.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't put hard boiled eggs in my lasagna, but I have put chicken in it. Is that okay?


----------



## PirateLady

Ok been gone all day , get back and click on hauntforum find out I forgot to log out when I left... huh must have been half asleep this morning.... so what did I miss??? LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

PirateLady said:


> Ok been gone all day , get back and click on hauntforum find out I forgot to log out when I left... huh must have been half asleep this morning.... so what did I miss??? LOL


A grand prize giveaway of one gabillion dollars and all of Stolloween's props

Okay, just kidding....or am I?:devil:


----------



## PirateLady

LOL Roxy.... guess I'll be poor and do without Stolloween's props


----------



## debbie5

Hmmm..its raining here, my 7 year old had lasagna for lunch ( I had fish & chips..we splurged & went to a great diner for lunch)..now we are off to see Smurfs 3D! No wonder I have no money in my bank account...dang kids.. just kidding...(sorta).


----------



## Spooky1

The office is empty so I think I'll go home too. Have a great weekend everyone. 

It hit 99 here today and is still 97 at 5pm. Ick


----------



## GothicCandle

I have about two hours before my house is over run with children.


----------



## Draik41895

Gremlins is on


----------



## Aggiemay Macabre

Doctorthingit said:


> I got the money back for those chicken fingers.
> 
> Right now, I hate film-talk dot com. First of all, those people are SO BORING! Second, the moderators are freaks. One guy has a ranking level upon how close a person is to getting banned from the site and I'm up to 67%, it's called the Warn Meter. Yet the funny thing is, NOBODY ******* WARNED ME before it first notched up to 33%. Then suddenly I get suspended for a whole ******* week and nobody told me why. When the week was up and I finally was able to actually view the forum, one of the moderators sent me a private message telling me I used the word "church" and that that automatically gets you a one-week suspension... CAN YOU BELIEVE THAT ****?!!! There was absolutely NO mention of that anywhere in the Official Rules. Now, the other moderator I butted heads with asked me a question. When I gave him a long and VERY INTELLIGENT answer, the fact that I actually knew what I was talking about rubbed him the wrong way and he closes the thread. Which of course now makes it impossible for me to say publically that I think he's a big baby and that I'm so sorry I outsmarted him. And everyone at that board keeps claiming that I'm insulting and condescending them when they have no idea what I'm saying. They won't even try and ask. They are basically trying to make it look as though I'm starting trouble to whatever moderator has the power to suspend me again.


they are just being a bunch of asses. don't go to their site if they are acting that way. they might have a perfectly logical explanation for their actions, but if they don't explain themselves, then they are just screwed up


----------



## Dixie

Good heavens, thats a 6 year old post! No wonder I couldn't find where I might have missed it between lunch and right now, LOL.


----------



## debbie5

Dear Walt Disney:
I'm sorry you are still spinning in your grave.It seems like each Disney movie released lately has a cheap, scatological reference. There is no storyline-based, logical reason for there to be a crude scene in the new movie "Smurfs", where Gargamel pisses into a champage bucket in the middle of a restaurant. It is further made disgusting by the "Ahhhhh..." face of relief he makes.I am not a prude, Walt, but even I found it gross. I'm so sorry your good name is being besmirched by the money-grubbing boobs at Disney. Your legacy has somewhat died along with you. Have a smoke for me in heaven, Walt.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is "poopyhead" a scatological reference?


----------



## debbie5

Yes. LOL. Isn't that your nickname for Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Queen

Dixie said:


> Good heavens, thats a 6 year old post! No wonder I couldn't find where I might have missed it between lunch and right now, LOL.


Was gonna say.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dixie said:


> Good heavens, thats a 6 year old post! No wonder I couldn't find where I might have missed it between lunch and right now, LOL.


And after reading his post, I can see why he was banned However, his lasting legacy is this thread that is so entertaining most days


----------



## debbie5

I was banned from a site by a bunch of old ladies who simply didnt' "get" me. Now granted, I've had my lapses of judgement here, but there , there were none. Moderator said he was sick of getting complaints with my name in them. It didn't matter if the people emailing him were making silly complaints, he simply based it on "your name is on my desk too much". Oh, well. I love it here, so poo-poo on those old biddies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(pssssst, Deb, you just got banned in the Banned! thread. MWAHAHAHA:googly


----------



## Hauntiholik

Two idiot scam artists came to my door.
One did all of the talking and started the conversation with "Can I talk to the boss?"
"Boss?"
"Yeah, the husband. Can I talk to him?"
"Uhh, you're looking at the BOSS."
"Oh, usually the husband is the boss."

If looks could kill, they'd both be dead.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Geez, I can't believe that kind of ignorance still exists, Haunti.

When Tom and I got married, we kept our checking accounts separate but added each name to both accounts. At one point when I reordered some checks for my account, they showed up with Tom's name listed first. This, of course, got me major annoyed since it was the account that had been under my name for several years.

The next time I needed checks, I went to the bank and asked them to put my name first on the new set of checks since it was my account. The guy who was helping me looked at me and said, "Oh, you have a job?"

I tend to be less than polite when people say things like that to me:devil:


----------



## morbidmike

guess whos back ...back again .....Morbids back tell your friends.........I had some issues here but I missed the gouls and boils so I came back.......hopefully the creepster is back too......but if not your gonna hear me ramble on none the less


----------



## morbidmike

hey who changed my age to 40 is that a typo???


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> hey who changed my age to 40 is that a typo???


Mike, didn't you know you age faster when you're away from the forum.


----------



## morbidmike

I guess not LOL that was not spelled out in the HF rules


----------



## debbie5

MMIIKKEEEEE! welcome back. And Creepster is gone, bud. No word from him. But SO HAPPY to see your mischievous face back online!!


----------



## debbie5

Edit....


----------



## goneferal

How do we "like" a post?


----------



## debbie5

TWO BATS IN THE HOUSE!! $150 later and my Batman took them away. This brings our summer total to FIVE.

Hubby heard Batman walking around and woke up just as he left. He is PISSED I called Batman ($$!!), saying he could have gotten rid of the bats for free. Ummm....he works tomorrow & I didn't want to wake him? Grrrr...men.


----------



## debbie5

goneferal said:


> How do we "like" a post?


the "like" button is gone.


----------



## GothicCandle

when deleting video off you camcorder to gain more space always remember "delete all" includes what you just filmed (╥﹏╥)


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> TWO BATS IN THE HOUSE!! $150 later and my Batman took them away. This brings our summer total to FIVE.
> 
> Hubby heard Batman walking around and woke up just as he left. He is PISSED I called Batman ($$!!), saying he could have gotten rid of the bats for free. Ummm....he works tomorrow & I didn't want to wake him? Grrrr...men.


I wonder what people say when/if his wife says shes married to Batman....would it be cool or just sad if their son was named robin?


----------



## morbidmike

our neighbor hood is under construction ...new water mains ....they need to dig a bog hole in my front yard right where the funeral procession goes ......I hope they hurry up ....or it might be no display for me ........this sux I just got my Halloween spirit back !!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well mike you could crack open one of the water mains and flood the hole and then go with a creature of the black lagoon theme this year. 
Or maybe put a treasure chest in the hole with a couple of skellies and go with a pirate theme. 
Hang in there Mike.


----------



## Evil Queen

Welcome back Mike!


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> our neighbor hood is under construction ...new water mains ....they need to dig a bog hole in my front yard right where the funeral procession goes ......I hope they hurry up ....or it might be no display for me ........this sux I just got my Halloween spirit back !!!!!


Have the procession coming up out of the hole, like they're emerging from hell.


----------



## RoxyBlue

goneferal said:


> How do we "like" a post?





debbie5 said:


> the "like" button is gone.


You can't "like" an individual post. You can only "like" a thread. The Like button only appears in the bottom right corner of the first post of a thread. When you press it, your name will appear just under the first post in the thread as someone who likes the thread.

Also, some forums do not have the Like button. Here is the original announcement about this feature:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15772&highlight=button


----------



## Hauntiholik

roxyblue said:


> you can't "like" an individual post. You can only "like" a thread. The like button only appears in the bottom right corner of the first post of a thread. When you press it, your name will appear just under the first post in the thread as someone who likes the thread.
> 
> Also, some forums do not have the like button. Here is the original announcement about this feature:
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15772&highlight=button


like!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> like!


I like your "Like"


----------



## Hauntiholik

Welcome back Mike.


----------



## morbidmike

both of your likes make me like ..like's


----------



## morbidmike

thanx.....every forum needs a dirty bird.....1...2....3....I'm it


----------



## debbie5

I need an idiot filter on Facebook...a friend of a friend posted that if you have a bat gain entry into your house, everyone in the house needs to have rabies shots.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I really need to do something prop related.

My animated vampire is too heavy for the shiatsu arm springs to handle. Need to replace the spring arm with a fabricated part (aluminum with bearings press fit I guess).

Too hot to carve my celtic cross.
Maybe I'll work on wiring the other candelabra.

Still trying to get my props to make themselves so I don't have to.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> I need an idiot filter on Facebook...a friend of a friend posted that if you have a bat gain entry into your house, everyone in the house needs to have rabies shots.


yes, and did you know if a chicken crosses the road everyone who lives on that road must be checked for bird flu? Puts country towns into a panic every time a rooster wanders.


----------



## debbie5

Holy crap...I woke up in the funkiest of funks. Gotta shake it off...


----------



## scareme

Welcome Back Mike. Missed you messing with our heads. Now that you're back I can be a mess head again. 

My funk...I came down stairs this morning to overhear poopyhead and the little witch talking. Poopyhead (my hubby) was telling little witch (my daughter) what I was making her for Christmas and how much it cost. The little witch replied she would rather have the money so she could get something she "really" wants. And poopyhead can't figure out why I got mad, or why I'm in a bad mood.


----------



## morbidmike

I am funkless ...but I am sweating like a street walker in church ...I'm doing some painting and its 87 degrees out


----------



## debbie5

are you sweating like morbid mike in church?? LOL...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

welcome back Mike! creepster is MIA. don't know if he will ever come back...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Dear Walt Disney:
> I'm sorry you are still spinning in your grave.It seems like each Disney movie released lately has a cheap, scatological reference. There is no storyline-based, logical reason for there to be a crude scene in the new movie "Smurfs", where Gargamel pisses into a champage bucket in the middle of a restaurant. It is further made disgusting by the "Ahhhhh..." face of relief he makes.I am not a prude, Walt, but even I found it gross. I'm so sorry your good name is being besmirched by the money-grubbing boobs at Disney. Your legacy has somewhat died along with you. Have a smoke for me in heaven, Walt.


that company isn't the same since Mr. Disney passed. They've had some good movies but i find that they are biased as hell and speak out of both sides of their mouth.


----------



## morbidmike

debbie5 said:


> are you sweating like morbid mike in church?? LOL...


perhaps that could be a correct statement LOL


----------



## IMU

I don't often drink beer ... but when I do ... it's Heavy Seas!!!!










Pirate Beer for everyone!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> I need an idiot filter on Facebook...a friend of a friend posted that if you have a bat gain entry into your house, everyone in the house needs to have rabies shots.


Well there have been cases of people not realizing they had been bitten, and then developing rabies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I went to church this evening and didn't sweat at all

Unrelated to church, we're watching "Blazing Saddles" on CMT and, unlike some other channels, the sounds during the bean-eating scene have not been edited out. It's so refreshing:googly:


----------



## debbie5

swimswimswimswim = tired. Maybe I won't be up at 2am to watch the bats circling my head .....


----------



## Dixie

debbie5 said:


> swimswimswimswim = tired. Maybe I won't be up at 2am to watch the bats circling my head .....


I love a good sleep after being completely exhausted. Nothing like that to get your sleep cycle back in normal order! (PS, I'll miss ya at 2 am, since I just got up from a nap, and have now re-messed up my sleep cycle. But at least now I can work on props when its 86 outside, not 106. )


----------



## debbie5

I have a habit of doing laundry at 1am.....


----------



## Draik41895

They're remaking The Howling. The Howling: Reborn - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## morbidmike

aww man not that ....that is a true classic that dont need to be remade


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> I went to church this evening and didn't sweat at all
> 
> Unrelated to church, we're watching "Blazing Saddles" on CMT and, unlike some other channels, the sounds during the bean-eating scene have not been edited out. It's so refreshing:googly:


its such an odd thing to edit out when shows like Family Guy are played at the same time on different channals...


----------



## goneferal

*Crap*

Read the last part. I came home to a mess. 'could have been worse, the pumpkin plant seems OK.http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2011/07/july-mayhem-ends-in-disaster.html


----------



## debbie5

Oh no, goneferal! Is that a Silver Maple tree? If so, it looks waaaay past it's prime- they are good only about 80 years and then start dropping big branches. Might be nice to share this with your neighbour in a kind way...offer to split the tree cutting costs in half. A certified arborist will usually come for free and inspect trees and tell you if it's healthy of needs to be taken out. Holy poo- good thing no one was around...


----------



## Draik41895

Yeah, I had that dream the other night. You guys know the one...


----------



## GothicCandle

when a household that normally gets up at 7 sleeps in till 9(something) almost till 10 you know that family reunions are tiring...lol but fun.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> Yeah, I had that dream the other night. You guys know the one...


The one where you can't find your locker?


----------



## Draik41895

Haha, no! Halloween is here, nothings done. Sucks.


----------



## morbidmike

WHEEEEEW its hot out finished painting the reaper ..well base coat anyway


----------



## GothicCandle

This seems like something a haunter might say, yay for not explaining!?
copy/paste http://notalwaysright.com/


> Me: "How may I help you?"
> 
> Customer: "I need a very fine grit sandpaper."
> 
> Me: "Here you go."
> 
> Customer: "Thanks! This will be perfect for my teeth!"


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Draik41895 said:


> Yeah, I had that dream the other night. You guys know the one...





Draik41895 said:


> Haha, no! Halloween is here, nothings done. Sucks.


i hate that dream...i had one similar, where i sleep through halloween and miss everything!


----------



## debbie5

Another episode in _"This Therapy Moment"_:
I think my 6 year long, mid-life crisis is 100% gone. Sunday is Family Outing Day in our house, as hubby works 5 1/2 days a week. Whenever we go anywhere, he is miserable- either in pain or just grouchy. He won't take anti-inflammatory meds like he's supposed to or depression meds. I explained to hubby (in a loving way) that it would be cool if he could suggest activities that he likes & wants to do, but if he is going to come out on a Family Outing and (consistently) be a wet blanket, he should stay home so we are happy & he is happy. I didn't yell, I didn't stuff my feelings. 
Life is too short to be walking on eggshells all the time. I'm not Dr. Drew. If you want to be miserable, please don't drag me into it or expect me to assist you in it..it just brings ME into the muck with you. Vive la blue skies of summer!

Thank you for "_This Therapy Moment_"...we now return to our regularly scheduled program....


----------



## Dixie

So in the interest of learning.... did he stay, or go, Debbie?


----------



## debbie5

ADDENDUM to _"This Therapy Moment_": We were at the lake/camp and he took a nap at camp the entire time me & the girls were at the beach ("FAMILY Outing??")...he came down 4 hours later as we were leaving the beach, and said it was time to go as he was bored. It was 5pm, and I was planning on staying for dinner, a campfire & s'mores. We all packed up & left...but not after I said the above. I am trying *so hard* to lose weight; it's hard when you live with a zombie. I feel sorry for him, but he consistently refuses any help. I can't deal with someone who won't help themselves. He gave up drinking 2+ years ago (YAY!) but has not replaced booze with anything...nothing. He has no life. I suggest things...Knights Of Columbus, golfing, men's barbershop chorus...he won't go. He tells me he's "dead". Uber-depressed. Argh.

EDIT: I later realized the stupidity of asking him to suggest an activity he enjoys, as right now, he doesn't enjoy anything.

And now, we return to our regularly scheduled program: "Iron Mache-rs".


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## morbidmike

WOW I came back just in time to see a sweaty dude with unicorns and fluffy beat tatts LUCKY ME !!!


----------



## RavenLunatic

come on, Mikey quit pretending you don't know that's a my little pony lol


----------



## RavenLunatic

IMU said:


> I don't often drink beer ... but when I do ... it's Heavy Seas!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate Beer for everyone!!!!


this made the sound of madness start playing in my head lol


----------



## morbidmike

hahaha Raven....GRRRRR


----------



## morbidmike

and I did forget the name of them dumb things


----------



## RavenLunatic

when you forget the name of dumb things, do what i do. just call them mikey....


----------



## morbidmike

ooooh I felt that burn way over here.....I'd hate to be that poor Mikey guy


----------



## debbie5

Mikey Malarky, sez I!


Beef stew is simmering...deli meats, pitas & fruit are in the cooler...dog had his glucosamine..now I'm off the the lake!


----------



## Hauntiholik

August 1st is....
* Respect For Parent's Day - we'll one day out of the year can't be asking too much right?

* National Girlfriend's Day - the day celebrates the bond of friendship through women.

* National Raspberry Cream Pie Day

* Sports Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hugs to all my friends who are girls!


----------



## debbie5

and ((hugs)) to morbidmike, an honorary girl (just for today).


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> and ((hugs)) to morbidmike, an honorary girl (just for today).


LOL!
My name Peggy........sooooo pretty.


----------



## Death's Door

Welcome back Morbid Mike!!!! I was so glad to see your post as I was catching up this morning from the weekend.

Well, whoever lit that fire under my ass on Saturday morning I must say, "Thank you". I got up with hubby at 5 a.m. to make him a breakfast sandwich to take with him while he went fishing. Went back to bed at 5:30 a.m. and just watched the clock. Not going back to sleep as I promised myself. Got back up and went downstairs and had coffee while hubby was packing up. Of course, I got the "what are you doing up - you usually sleep until 9 a.m." look. Well, had coffee, cleaned the house, picked and canned some tomatoes, took out the trash, and did the laundry. I was finished with all this nonsense by 12 noon. Went to Joann Fabrics and picked up some fabric for my new toga I'm making and some new halloween fabric to boot. Hung out at the pool with some margaritas and when hubby came home, I helped clean and cook the crabs. Yesterday, got up at 7:30 (WTH!!!) and made chocolate-covered oreos and orange truffles for the sister-in-law's birthday, flash steamed some farm stand corn and weeded the garden. Of course, I made more margaritas and more pool time too. Damn, no wonder I didn't want to wake up and go to work this morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, I need Da Weiner to come to my house and clean stuff and make truffles:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Awwwww, Mikey...suck it up peanut! heh


morbid mike said:


> ooooh I felt that burn way over here.....I'd hate to be that poor Mikey guy


----------



## GothicCandle

As proven by the dream I had last night, when Zombies are on the party guest list make sure you have enough brains on the menu...lol


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Dixie

We are now at day 30 of 100+ degree days. Officially the second hottest summer in Dallas records. Need 12 more days to beat the Summer of 80, which is the first. Today I think it was 107, with upwards of 110 towards end of the week. The forecasters seem to raise it by the hour.

WHY don't I move from this place?!?! I ask myself these questions during times like this!


----------



## niblique71

Dixie said:


> We are now at day 30 of 100+ degree days. Officially the second hottest summer in Dallas records. Need 12 more days to beat the Summer of 80, which is the first. Today I think it was 107, with upwards of 110 towards end of the week. The forecasters seem to raise it by the hour.
> 
> WHY don't I move from this place?!?! I ask myself these questions during times like this!


Great weather to make a LOT of mache things and have them cure REALLY fast!!! You can also cut/carve tombstones with a magnifying glass. Think of the energy savings?? Gotta think Positive even if the sweat it dripping out of every pore of your body. I feel for ya Dixie, I work outdoors.


----------



## Lunatic

Dixie, the heat must be aweful. Sorry to hear.


----------



## morbidmike

I'm just a rhinestone cowboy


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm so excited. In 9 days I'm going on a road trip to Corpus Christi! I've never ever been there...and I'm feeling excited!


----------



## morbidmike

have a suppa duppa time DA


----------



## debbie5

Holy poo ,I'm tired.

Weiner, I need a dose of whatever hormones you have working your mojo right now! 

Went to camp...found a million flies in the camp & the smell of death. Finally found a dead mouse under the couch, but there were zero flies on it. Methinks there is Dead Thing trapped in the wallspace. Ewwwwww....


----------



## niblique71

debbie5 said:


> Holy poo ,I'm tired.
> 
> Weiner, I need a dose of whatever hormones you have working your mojo right now!
> 
> Went to camp...found a million flies in the camp & the smell of death. Finally found a dead mouse under the couch, but there were zero flies on it. Methinks there is Dead Thing trapped in the wallspace. Ewwwwww....


Perfect for a halloween Guru like yourself Debbie. Secretly find the Dead human after midnight under the floorboards and incorporate it into your haunt


----------



## debbie5

OH..the SMELL!! It's horrid.the kind that sticks in your nose for hours afterwards...


----------



## trishaanne

Sitting outside for hubbys birthday party Saturday night I got a bunch of mosquito bites, which itch just as much now as they did Saturday. Now, there is a mosquito in the house, which must have come in when someone opened the door, and I'm getting bit again! This sucks!!!!! BRING ON WINTER!!!!!


----------



## Dixie

I just wanted to officially say that I *finally* picked a Bachelor winner. That is all.


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy and I are a Great Uncle & Aunt again (for the 7th time). Who needs kids when you have 18 nephews and nieces, and 7 great nephews and nieces. (all but one are on Roxy's side of the family).


----------



## Bone Dancer

I am sure you two are always the "Great" uncle and auntie, and the fun and spooky ones too.


----------



## goneferal

Spooky1 said:


> Roxy and I are a Great Uncle & Aunt again (for the 7th time). Who needs kids when you have 18 nephews and nieces, and 7 great nephews and nieces. (all but one are on Roxy's side of the family).


I'm a "new" childfree person (just a decision) and it is great to hear about your newest addition. We are Uncle and (not aunt= not married, won't ever be) to two and a new "aunt and uncle" to a brand new baby girl.


----------



## morbidmike

the best part of waking up ..is a ........wait there is no best part....having to get up sux


----------



## GothicCandle

morbid mike said:


> the best part of waking up ..is a ........wait there is no best part....having to get up sux


being unable to sleep because my sun burnt shoulder hurts too much is worse...

I hate summer.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

for the first time in a long time, I woke up at 4:30. I hate insomnia. Anyway today I'm taking my fluffy friend to the vets for his rabies shot. I'd get him the one for parvo, but apparently there's a one in a gazillian chances that he could ever catch it anyway..

I hope he passes inspection today!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

thought = zero


----------



## debbie5

Apparently, I need to sell an internal organ to pay for my health insurance and co-pays. Yegads. I'm drowning in co-pays. I don't have enough money to go around...cost go up, income stays the same.


----------



## RoxyBlue

August is:

Admit You're Happy Month - I am!
Family Fun Month 
National Catfish Month - mmmm, fried catfish 
National Eye Exam Month - yep, need to schedule that
National Golf Month - hate golf
Peach Month 
Romance Awareness Month - yeah, baby!
Water Quality Month 
National Picnic Month

Weekly Events: 

Week 1 National Simplify Your Life Week 
Week 2 National Smile Week 
Week 3 Friendship Week 
Week 4 Be Kind to Humankind Week

August 2 is National Ice Cream Sandwich Day - yay!


----------



## debbie5

I'm looking forward to ice cream sandwiches tonight....

EDIT: Exercise is hard. I just went for a fast walk,and am so out of shape. Maybe I will pass on the ice cream sandwich tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Keep walking, Deb. It gets easier in no time

Just found this on the 'net - a calories burned calculator:

http://www.healthstatus.com/calculate/cbc

Simply input weight and the number of minutes for the activity selected, and it will tell you how many calories that activity burned.


----------



## Draik41895

You are a hot dog, but you'd better not try to hurt her, Frank Furter!


----------



## scareme

Hot patootie, bless my soul! I really love that rock n' roll!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> Hot patootie, bless my soul! I really love that rock n' roll!


:lolkin: i love that!


----------



## Spooky1

I would like, if I may, to take you on a strange journey.


----------



## debbie5

That is very cool!!..considering the fatter you are, the harder it is to move. I think if I drink a Mike's Hard Black Cherry Lemonade while I walk, it might be easier to exercise....or I wont care if I'm tired.



RoxyBlue said:


> Keep walking, Deb. It gets easier in no time
> 
> Just found this on the 'net - a calories burned calculator:
> 
> http://www.healthstatus.com/calculate/cbc
> 
> Simply input weight and the number of minutes for the activity selected, and it will tell you how many calories that activity burned.


----------



## debbie5

I just looked it up (thank god for the internet): 400 calories in one Mikes Lemonade!!
I'm sticking to spring water...that I got for free from the spring yesterday. I am: EL CHEAPO!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Good thing about today - first full day back at school
Bad thing about today - I'll have to help with homework


I woke up this morning to the the news anchor taking about a new booster seat law that went into effect yesterday in Colorado. Kids have to be in a booster seat up though the age of 8. Are you kidding me? They change the rules every six months (upping the age or doing away with age and imposing a height and weight restriction) so that my kids spend 1/2 the year in booster seats! My kids are in the 95 percentile for height. I'm not doing it.


----------



## debbie5

There isnt a exemption for height? aka age eight or blahblahblah inches tall?

EDIT: I just checked my state (NY)..mine says the same. Must be in a booster seat 'til age 8. Oh well. Bite me NY. Those seats are hard as hell to sit on and my kid (also very tall) fits in a regular seat/lap belt. I'm more concerned about the lame seat belts on carnival rides than I am in my car.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> There isnt a exemption for height? aka age eight or blahblahblah inches tall?


The previous law required that children between the ages of 4 and 5 be in a booster seat. Now it's 4 - 7.

Last night the news said "up to age 8". This morning it was "up through age 8". A big difference in the meaning of "to" and "through".

If a child is taller than 4'9" or more than 80 lbs they are exempt.


----------



## GothicCandle

Hauntiholik said:


> The previous law required that children between the ages of 4 and 5 be in a booster seat. Now it's 4 - 7.
> 
> Last night the news said "up to age 8". This morning it was "up through age 8". A big difference in the meaning of "to" and "through".
> 
> If a child is taller than 4'9" or more than 80 lbs they are exempt.


A cousin of mine was a tiny little thing before she had a growth spurt in her teens and always got made fun of because even as a tween/ young teen she was too small, this was when it went by height and weight only and age wasn't factored in. Of course her parents didn't follow "the rules" because it's a bit silly to make a 14 year old sit in a booster seat.


----------



## scareme

Some people make me sooo mad. It's 109 outside and we have some really big grass fires going on pretty close to us. Do you know how hot the protective wear is? Well some jackass was out there trying to sell the firefighters bottled water for $7 a bottle. The Red Cross is out there now providing food and water and the cops are looking for this jerk. I hope his house burns and the firefighters just watch it go. Karma.


----------



## morbidmike

today was 89 degrees and we had 1000 percent humidity I had a deluge of sweat pouring in my pants .....Mikey does a dance he look like he make squishey in his pants


----------



## Dixie

scareme said:


> Some people make me sooo mad. It's 109 outside and we have some really big grass fires going on pretty close to us. Do you know how hot the protective wear is? Well some jackass was out there trying to sell the firefighters bottled water for $7 a bottle. The Red Cross is out there now providing food and water and the cops are looking for this jerk. I hope his house burns and the firefighters just watch it go. Karma.


Karma's a bitch my friend, and she will take care of that *(#(*@.


----------



## debbie5

Congrats to scareme for getting off of steroids!! Enjoy your "normal" brain. (I put that in quotes, cuz I'm sure she feels much better, but I'm also sure she's Abbie Normal, like the rest of us.)


----------



## Draik41895

i finished my arms yesterday


----------



## GothicCandle

scareme said:


> Some people make me sooo mad. It's 109 outside and we have some really big grass fires going on pretty close to us. Do you know how hot the protective wear is? Well some jackass was out there trying to sell the firefighters bottled water for $7 a bottle. The Red Cross is out there now providing food and water and the cops are looking for this jerk. I hope his house burns and the firefighters just watch it go. Karma.


 what is wrong with people?! My mom said that today on the news they talked about a women who left her baby in her car while she went shopping, when the windows were broke and they'd gotten the poor thing to the hospital(she's gonna be okay thankfully, but it was a close one) the cops tracked down the mom who said she "Forgot" she left her in the car WTH?


----------



## morbidmike

got some awesome dry brushing done tonight on the reaper hes grey and white little different but I think he'll be a hit


----------



## niblique71

GothicCandle said:


> what is wrong with people?! My mom said that today on the news they talked about a women who left her baby in her car while she went shopping, when the windows were broke and they'd gotten the poor thing to the hospital(she's gonna be okay thankfully, but it was a close one) the cops tracked down the mom who said she "Forgot" she left her in the car WTH?


The unfurtunate thing is... We've ALL done that. We've all had i mpossible days where we had an event comming up and had a shopping list so complicated and long that we had to make a list "in a proper order" to actually get it done... and in the midst accomplishing your list you remember "O SH*T" it's Aunt Clara's B-day tomorrow" as you pas by her favorite gift shop. You turn around cause it's your only opportunity to save grace. And then with mind running wild, run into the store. "Kid?? What kid? your mind was on another planet for that one brief second and Voila, your've now become one of "Those people". IT would have killed me if it happened to me, Thank god it never did, but I could see it happening on "one of those days".

I'm NOT defending her since I don't know the circumstances, but it's been proven that we all do that, and sometimes it can be fatal. A shame.


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Gothic, I sang that song at an audition once - got the part, too


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, Gothic, I sang that song at an audition once - got the part, too


lol that's awesome


----------



## debbie5

LOL @ rhyming "cyanide" and "try and hide"> I love smartness.


----------



## scareme

It's 10:00 pm and it's still 95 degrees. Is it ever going to cool down tonight?

Roxy, What was the play, Sweeny Todd?


----------



## morbidmike

just got out of his coffin and flew all bat like to the coffee pot


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Roxy, What was the play, Sweeny Todd?


LOL, no, it was basically a fairy tale for kids. The part I got was that of an evil sorceress. Not type casting at all

I did play in the pit orchestra for a production of Sweeny Todd years ago. Didn't get to see any of it because they put the orchestra backstage behind a wall. We did, however, get to share in the experience of the fog when they fired it up because it was so thick that it came up over the wall. Talk about choking - I felt bad for the wind players:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Happy hump day!


----------



## Spooky1

I saw that the temp in Dallas last night at midnight was 99, poor Jaybo & Dixie.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

makes me sick when I hear of things like this, that's a bad parent.


GothicCandle said:


> what is wrong with people?! My mom said that today on the news they talked about a women who left her baby in her car while she went shopping, when the windows were broke and they'd gotten the poor thing to the hospital(she's gonna be okay thankfully, but it was a close one) the cops tracked down the mom who said she "Forgot" she left her in the car WTH?


----------



## Spooky1

Apparently there is a gas leak down the street. We could smell gas a little while ago, but it's either gone now or I'm just use to it.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Don't light a match spooky1!


----------



## debbie5

we are eating up all the frozen & canned food we have in storage, as money is tight for the next month. Good thing my kids love canned baked beans. TOOT! 
we're eating strange combinations of things.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Good thing my kids love canned baked beans. TOOT!
> we're eating strange combinations of things.


Well, that could explain that gas leak Spooky1 mentioned:googly:

Some years ago, Spooky1 did a fair amount of traveling for his job and I decided during one two-week trip that I was not going to go to the grocery store. Whatever was in the house on the day he left town would be what I would be eating for the next two weeks. You definitely do get into some strange food combinations under those circumstances, but the good thing is, your freezer finally gets cleared of all the mystery packages


----------



## debbie5

Yeah- I unthawed what I thought was spaghetti sauce...I really don't know WHAT it was. Think it was cabbage soup? I had labelled it, but label came off...it wasn't very yummy looking, so I pitched it out.

I'm trying to figure out what to do with the 2 pounds of frozen ground pork. I don't have any ground beef to put with it...thank god for the internet.
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/jiffy-ground-pork-skillet/detail.aspx


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Make pork chili - just mix with those canned beans your kids love Or pork tacos, pork & bean enchiladas, pork burgers, pork Sloppy Joes. It's all good


----------



## debbie5

Mmmmmmmmmm...farty.


----------



## Draik41895

arms are done, stones will be done today, pumpkins are almost done


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, Draik is making stones that have arms and pumpkin heads


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Hmmm, Draik is making stones that have arms and pumpkin heads


I guess that happens when the halloween creative juices get flowing!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Hubby and I have been trying to clean out the freezers because hunting season is just around the corner and he does fishing in the wintertime too. We have two big freezers that I call the body freezers in the basement. When he starts on me, I automatically asked if he would prefer to the one freezer on the left or the right. :devil:


----------



## morbidmike

a pork burger???? Roxy you are a strange lil lady from a strange lil land


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you can make burgers from turkey meat and fish, you can make them from pork


----------



## morbidmike

FISH burgers BLAHHHHHHHHK !!!!!! I got a brand new pair of roller skates la la la


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm going to play with my dremel.


----------



## morbidmike

ummmmmmm ok haunti wink wink


----------



## morbidmike

closing in on 9000 posts warning warning Will Robinson


----------



## debbie5

I lost 10 pounds this week.


----------



## Draik41895

Awesome! (I think.) Losing wait is almost always a good thing.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Cool.


debbie5 said:


> I lost 10 pounds this week.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You do sound like a girl...


morbid mike said:


> FISH burgers BLAHHHHHHHHK !!!!!! I got a brand new pair of roller skates la la la


----------



## Dixie

My Mama told me if I didnt have anything nice to say, not to say anything.
So I'm not going to say anything.

(day 32 over 100. It's 110 right now.)


----------



## Hauntiholik

SCHWEEEEEET!
Picked up another pair of child mannequin hands. Now I can get back to working on the Sam I was commissioned to make.


----------



## debbie5

Oh, Dixie!


----------



## morbidmike

just came in from the outside LAB and progress has been made on my reaper.....and when he is done I will do some of dat voodoo and bring him to life and send him to Frighteners Entertainments to take care of him for calling me a girl !!!!!!!! he will also gather some wig heads because he knows I could use some muhahahahahahahah


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hahaha, I'll have a beer waiting for him, he will be my friend...pack his bag Mikey! lol


----------



## morbidmike

he informed me he will not partake in your beverages nor will he play with you at Pacific Playland nice try Jeff ole buddy ole pal


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jeff, you are such a riot


----------



## morbidmike

Roxy dont encourage him !!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Too late


----------



## trishaanne

I spent 7 hours today writing wedding ceremonies for a total of 3 brides. Now there is just one left to go and I'll be caught up. That wedding isn't until October, so I have a little time. I just want to get them all done and approved by these couples so I can move on to important things, like party planning! Of course, I have 2 meetings scheduled this week with potential brides, so that can all change if I book them...LOL.


----------



## GothicCandle

Dixie said:


> My Mama told me if I didnt have anything nice to say, not to say anything.
> So I'm not going to say anything.
> 
> (day 32 over 100. It's 110 right now.)


at that heat i wouldn't have the strength to speak!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i sure hang with some wierd people!

*yawn* i paid a visit to party city and wasn't really impressed. they only had two open isles of halloween stuff...the lady looked at me and then actually apoligized for not having stuff up yet. after asking about skulls she told me that i would have to wait a few weeks...grrrr! 

night all!


----------



## debbie5

2am...just got back from running Dino the poodle to the emergency room with a twisted stomach. It happened out of the blue & for no reason. One of the worst things in life is realizing you do not have an extra $3000 for surgery, and having to decide if you will put the dog down. We aren't- and still are not sure if we are making the right decision. I hope this works out okay. Not for our sakes, but for our kids'.

EDIT: Dog out of surgery- everything looks good so far. Will pick him up in 5 hours.


----------



## morbidmike

DANG Debbie that sux big time.......I dont think I could drop the 3 grand on a animal but I wouldnt have to do it the wifey would do it with out thinking


----------



## morbidmike

its time to lace up my new Dr Marten industrial work boots and stomp off to work


----------



## debbie5

Dog now at local vet's for surgery aftercare. He looks like crap, must feel like crap. He managed to poo & pee, so that's a good sign. Doc did tack his stomach to the muscle wall so it won't flip again. Now, we just wait & see. AArrgghhh...I dunno if we are cursed (our last dog died at 2 of bladder cancer) or blessed that we have such a great dog & are dumb enough to pay for the surgery rather than put him down. He's only 7. Please slip him a good thought. Thanks.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Break 'em in good, you'll be stomping yer feet when your reaper doesn't come home.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

good thoughts Deb!

I had a cat (up to 3.5 yrs ago) that we did radio active iodine treatment on (ouch on the pocket book), she was 17-18 yrs old at that time, lived another 7 yrs.


----------



## Revenant

Damn. 8:30 am and it's not even 80 degrees yet. Did I wake up in a different city?

please stay below 100 please stay below 100 please stay below 100 please stay below 100 I am SOOOOOOOO done with summer.....


----------



## Death's Door

Sending good karma your way Debbie. It's not easy money to come by when dealing with the critters. Hubby and I had to deal with the idea of putting Jakey Bonz down if he didn't pull through.


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry to hear about the pup, Debbie. Lots of good healing thoughts to the pooch and you.


----------



## debbie5

You laid on my naked body and applied your mouth to me without guilt. You drove me near crazy . Today when I awoke, you were gone I searched for you but to no avail. Only the sheets bore witness to last night's events. My body still bears marks of your ravishing, making it all the more difficult to forget you Tonight, I will remain awake, waiting for you, you f*cking mosquito!


----------



## autumnghost

I'm back! Missed you all! After weeks of insanity I'm finally back in the swing of things. 

FYI: I found a great trick for taking the itch out of mosquito bites. Deoderant - not the spray kind. No kidding. Something about the aluminum oxide in it takes away the itch.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

sending good thoughts to your puppy deb! and hoping for a speedy recovery!

@mike- _*These boots are made for walken, and that's just what they'll do...one of these days these boots are gonna walk all over you...*_


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> You laid on my naked body and applied your mouth to me without guilt. You drove me near crazy . Today when I awoke, you were gone I searched for you but to no avail. Only the sheets bore witness to last night's events. My body still bears marks of your ravishing, making it all the more difficult to forget you Tonight, I will remain awake, waiting for you, you f*cking mosquito!


*dissolves in giggles* Bwahahahaha!


----------



## GothicCandle

from memory: There's antimony, arsenic, aluminum, selenium,
and hydrogen, and oxygen, and nitrogen and rhenium,
and nickel, neodymium, neptunium germanium,
and iron, americium, ruthenium, uranium...I'm not sure how impressive that is lol just started trying to memorize it yesterday. 
p.s. i love spell check


----------



## debbie5

mike's favorite: HOT TRIPLETS!


----------



## debbie5

I took a Ghetto Mother nap on the couch and I'm still wiped. Dear God, just get me thru to 9pm. Doggie is coming home at 3pm...he's doing well. I'm still in sticker shock over the price....thank God there's a program where you essentially get credit to pay for the costs. You get a year interest free. If we had to put this on our credit card, it would have killed us. If we can just limp thru til our taxes are refunded, we will be fine. Being an adult is HARD. I'm off to drop off the kids for a playdate & go back to my eye doc for a checkup. 

>> "Playdate"..bah! I really hate that our economy is in such a mess that moms can no longer afford to stay home & raise their kids. No more neighbourhoods. No more all the moms in the neighborhood having one communal set of eyes & ears, watching out for you, feeding all the kids who ended up playing at their house at noon. I miss that...the respect it carried...the kids friendships it made..the tolerance it built up in kids. Sad.


----------



## GothicCandle

my new best friend shall now be sun screen.


----------



## debbie5

GothicCandle said:


> my new best friend shall now be sun screen.


Buy the spray kind (make sure its says "clear" or "no rub" on it..) WAY faster & easier. Did you burn? Are you a-peeling? 

Wait- GOTHS DON'T TAN!! Gotta keep the pastyness up.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Buy the spray kind (make sure its says "clear" or "no rub" on it..) WAY faster & easier. Did you burn? Are you a-peeling?
> 
> Wait- GOTHS DON'T TAN!! Gotta keep the pastyness up.


yeah, My shoulder's look like a horror movie. I do not tan which I'm quite happy about but that means I burn and really quickly.


----------



## Lunatic

debbie5 said:


> You laid on my naked body and applied your mouth to me without guilt. You drove me near crazy . Today when I awoke, you were gone I searched for you but to no avail. Only the sheets bore witness to last night's events. My body still bears marks of your ravishing, making it all the more difficult to forget you Tonight, I will remain awake, waiting for you, you f*cking mosquito!


Holy crap Debbie! I was getting myself all worked up reading your post until the last sentence. Jeesh, what a let down. I'm gonna take a cold shower now. Thank you!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL...no kidding! hahahahahahaha....ahahhahahahaha


----------



## debbie5

I would just like to say that I did not write that...mine would have been better. 


I didn't sneak & read all of Anais Nin's books in high school fer nuthin'...but I digress (putting husband's pipe in my robe pocket).


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hey Deb, your drunkie neighbors just called me and wanted to know what you've been saying about them...?























lol


----------



## GothicCandle

don't poke japan!


----------



## morbidmike

this is me and then my neighbor


----------



## GothicCandle

copy/paste from notalwaysright.com


> (I'm ringing up a mother and her daughter, about 8 years old, at the register. My computer is messing up, so sometimes when I scan an item, it comes up as a different item with the wrong price.)
> 
> Me: "I'm sorry about this. My computer seems to be acting up."
> 
> Girl: "Maybe it's broken!"
> 
> Me: "Yeah, that's probably true."
> 
> Girl: *excitedly* "Or&#8230;maybe zombies got it!"
> 
> Me: *plays along* "Oh yeah, that's a good possibility too!"
> 
> Girl: "Yeah, zombies are people that used to be dead, and then they came back to life!"
> 
> Me: "Wow, that sounds pretty creepy!"
> 
> (The girl chatters on about zombies and other stuff while I finish cashing her mother out for their purchases.)
> 
> Me: *hands them their bags* "Alright, you have a good day, and look out for zombies!"
> 
> Girl: "Oh, don't worry! That only happens in nightmares. Just make sure you dream about good zombies!"
> 
> Me: "Got it, I'll make sure I do!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, Mr Snow Miser, send a little of that cooling snow this way


----------



## debbie5

LOL @ poke japan.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> >> "Playdate"..bah! I really hate that our economy is in such a mess that moms can no longer afford to stay home & raise their kids. No more neighbourhoods. No more all the moms in the neighborhood having one communal set of eyes & ears, watching out for you, feeding all the kids who ended up playing at their house at noon. I miss that...the respect it carried...the kids friendships it made..the tolerance it built up in kids. Sad.


I know. When my daughter was little she asked me what I wanted to be when I grew up. I told her when I was little a lot of the mommies stayed home and raised their kids and that was their job. So as a little girl I wanted to grow up to be a mommy. And she said, No, really, what did you want to be? She had never known any stay at home moms and couldn't imagine it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> So as a little girl I wanted to grow up to be a mommy.


I never wanted to be a mommy. I wanted to be...a LUMBERJACK!


----------



## debbie5

"And I thought you were so BUTCH!" LMAO at what dorks we all are here. Love it.


----------



## GothicCandle

scareme said:


> I know. When my daughter was little she asked me what I wanted to be when I grew up. I told her when I was little a lot of the mommies stayed home and raised their kids and that was their job. So as a little girl I wanted to grow up to be a mommy. And she said, No, really, what did you want to be? She had never known any stay at home moms and couldn't imagine it.


That's what I want to be  My mom was a stay at home mom too. I also want to be a historian.  but I don't have kids so as of yet the two dreams do not cancel each other lol


----------



## debbie5

I feel like a new mom to an infant. I'm sitting here watching the very sore dog sleep and breathe. I need to chill & go to bed. I'm worried about him..he's still pretty wobbly and loopy. I hope it's the meds and not some complication. He tried to bite me twice already. Ugh.


----------



## Draik41895

hehehe *scheming*


----------



## GothicCandle

3.16 am. how do i kill insomnia? nooooo mom i tried sleeping, yes i did try, mom, i know i have to get up early, of course I'm still going!


----------



## morbidmike

last night I moved the sewer dweller and JenniferX out into the big lab final assembly time


----------



## morbidmike

hey I want to be a Lumberjack too !!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

morbid mike said:


> hey I want to be a Lumberjack too !!!!


I assume you've already got all the women's clothing you might need.


----------



## debbie5

hhhaahhahhahaaa!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the princess lumber jack, nice Mike...hahahahaha


morbid mike said:


> hey I want to be a Lumberjack too !!!!


----------



## debbie5

Tired.

Just got back from vet's..doggie doing fine. Got the i.v. in his paw removed that was very painful to him when he walked, so he's much happier- tail is up at least now. He needs sleep, I need sleep but first, I need a shower. Yug.


----------



## Hauntiholik

August 5th is....
* Work Like a Dog Day - a day to honor those people who consistently put in 110% at their jobs.

* International Beer Day - Hooray BEER! The three basic principals of International Beer Day are drink beer, gather with friends and enjoy yourself. 

* National Underwear Day - Bless the bloomers! Celebrate the skivvies!


----------



## debbie5

morbidmike, put some underwear on!! **MEN'S*** underwear!! fercrineoutloud.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Need to finish a spider makeover so I can start working on a wolf prop.


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> last night I moved the sewer dweller and JenniferX out into the big lab final assembly time


Any updated pics?


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Need to finish a spider makeover so I can start working on a wolf prop.


Add in the coffin remake, and a body for the werewolf and I think we'll be busy for the next month or so.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What, there's a werewolf body on the list, too?:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday!!! 

Hubby is having "Field Day" at his club tomorrow and he will be working the clam bar with some other members. Being the woman behind the great man, I will be making approximately 75 shrimp kabobs for the event. I also help take down all the decorations (luau theme) and clean up. 

Sunday will be chill-out day!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GothicCandle said:


> I assume you've already got all the women's clothing you might need.





Frighteners Entertainment said:


> the princess lumber jack, nice Mike...hahahahaha


bwahahahahahaha! *wolf whistes at mike*


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GothicCandle said:


> That's what I want to be  My mom was a stay at home mom too.


My mom stays at home too. She is a domestic godess and with all my sibs as teenagers, her job is twice as hard. There's been a lot of drama with my younger brother and she's managed to stay cool under pressure.

I can also reveal that where i used to live, in Muskegon that there is still the collective eyes and ears and my parents have live at the same adress for since the early 90's and the kids have all grown up together, so there is still staying at friends houses and eating with their familes. This especially came into play when this old man started harrasing my little brother (he grabbed him and pushed him around. All the parents in the neighborhood took action and the old jerkwad was forced to leave.



debbie5 said:


> I feel like a new mom to an infant. I'm sitting here watching the very sore dog sleep and breathe. I need to chill & go to bed. I'm worried about him..he's still pretty wobbly and loopy. I hope it's the meds and not some complication. He tried to bite me twice already. Ugh.


I know what you mean. The last time my dog had a comp with a teeth cleaning, he came home all doped up from being under. I watched as he fought to stay awake and eventaully lost the battle. LOL he's such a sweetie!

Still sending happy vibes to you and your puppy!


----------



## Draik41895

*gasp* Mr. Kreeg was the bus driver?! Lol I love this movie.

Can anyone tell Mr the name of the sight with the skeleton calculator? I'm heading to the hardware store later and I wanna know how much PVC I need. I thought I had it bookmarked, but I don't know...


----------



## debbie5

I'm sending my husband down to yours, Weiner, so your husband can give him "How To Be Fun" lessons. Thanks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> *gasp* Mr. Kreeg was the bus driver?! Lol I love this movie.
> 
> Can anyone tell Mr the name of the sight with the skeleton calculator? I'm heading to the hardware store later and I wanna know how much PVC I need. I thought I had it bookmarked, but I don't know...


I think you'll want the biped one at this link:

http://www.zombietronix.com/calculator.php


----------



## Draik41895

Thats it thank you Roxy!


----------



## morbidmike

its seem the caretaker of the IDIOT ZOO had the day off today and left the gate open good gosh girty


----------



## scareme

Draik41895 said:


> *gasp* Mr. Kreeg was the bus driver?! Lol I love this movie.


I LOVE that movie! You must be watching it for the first time. I love the first time thrill.

Did I mention it was hot? The ground is shifting from the dryness. Most of the doors in the house won't close properly. The foundation is shifting and the door jams are no longer square. I have to lift up on the doors to close them, or shove extra hard. Another thing, if all the plants are dying, why aren't the weeds? Not fair.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Took my new helmet for a ride on the motorcycle. Man, it's hot in full leathers.


----------



## Draik41895

haha, no, ive seen it a few times before. I have it on dvd, but I just love it!


----------



## morbidmike

Hauntiholik said:


> Took my new helmet for a ride on the motorcycle. Man, it's hot in full leathers.


you didnt wear it just rode it around


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hmmmm, Heathers in leathers with feathers???


Hauntiholik said:


> Took my new helmet for a ride on the motorcycle. Man, it's hot in full leathers.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Haha. No, I wore it. Good thing too 'cause a wasp hit the visor.


----------



## debbie5

Wait- WHAT movie are you watching? I am ashamed to say...but I haven't watched most of the horror movies you guys have, or have only seen part of the movie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think they're talking about "Trick 'r' Treat" - go get it and watch it NOW!


----------



## scareme

Who ever came up with the idea of putting bacon, lettuce and tomato on some toast and adding mayo is a genius. Thank you.


----------



## PirateLady

scareme said:


> Who ever came up with the idea of putting bacon, lettuce and tomato on some toast and adding mayo is a genius. Thank you.


 I have to agree scareme... love eating those with garden fresh tomatoes....mmmmmm breakfast, lunch and dinner..... my kinda sandwich....


----------



## debbie5

My dog is SO MUCH better tonight. He's wagging his tail, giving us kisses and even managed to snitch a sock. I'm so happy! Thanks for your good wishes.

If you have a large breed dog with a big chest and tiny waist, please watch for warning signs of stomach torsion (rotation) as your dog can die within an hour or two of onset.

--->dog lethargic, might have not wanted to eat earlier in day, frantic grass eating, sudden onset of retching (usually non-productive), stomach feels bloated & when you tap it it's tight like a drum (my dog looked round like a sausage instead of his usual trim belly). It does NOT resolve on its own, ever. 

I live in an urban area, and there are only 2 emergency vet hospitals in a 60 mile radius! So please make sure you know what your middle-of-the-night, emergency procedures might be and who provides care. 

Over & out.


----------



## debbie5

scareme said:


> Who ever came up with the idea of putting bacon, lettuce and tomato on some toast and adding mayo is a genius. Thank you.


BACONnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> Took my new helmet for a ride on the motorcycle. Man, it's hot in full leathers.


Haunti in leather, woo hoo! What no pics


----------



## RoxyBlue

I used to ask for a BLT without the T - got some looks from the person taking the order


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I bet you do Rox... I bet you do...?


----------



## debbie5

Hey hey hey.....I order the same way as Roxy! ( I hate raw tomatos, but will eat em cooked ).


----------



## Dixie

Me three!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I like a BLT without the L and the T, which is pretty much bacon on toast : )


----------



## morbidmike

I just like bacon and mayo ...I love to hear my arteries slam shut in the morning


----------



## debbie5

Animation Festival on Saturday at old vaudeville theatre (HUGE MOVIE SCREEN!) then a evening party & bonfire!


----------



## GothicCandle

went and watched "Rise of the planet of the apes" today. It was amazing!! I loved it!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i've been wanting to see that. 

so today i saw 'UP' for the first time....i was rolling...it was- SQUIRREL!


----------



## GothicCandle

Dark Angel 27 said:


> i've been wanting to see that.
> 
> so today i saw 'UP' for the first time....i was rolling...it was- SQUIRREL!


i haven't seen that but you should totally see "apes" because it really is excellent!


----------



## debbie5

wish I had a money tree.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just made a room deposit at the Battlefield B&B for our annual "in honor of our anniversary" trip to Gettysburg in October.

Hey, Dixie and Scareme, they still have rooms available in October


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GothicCandle said:


> i haven't seen that but you should totally see "apes" because it really is excellent!


i've been meaning to...i just don't know when that will be.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> wish I had a money tree.


you and me both! then i could stay an extra day at the coast!


----------



## Bone Dancer

debbie5 said:


> wish I had a money tree.


or a bush


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

potty training, it's all down the drain from here


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 is making some butter chicken (a curry dish) for dinner. He just made some corn muffins and has some cinnamon bread baking now. The house smells delicious


----------



## morbidmike

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> potty training, it's all down the drain from here


good for you Jeff better late than never I know you wife will be pleased


----------



## Dixie

RoxyBlue said:


> Just made a room deposit at the Battlefield B&B for our annual "in honor of our anniversary" trip to Gettysburg in October.
> 
> Hey, Dixie and Scareme, they still have rooms available in October


As much as I would trade my first born for a trip to Gettysburg, October is the month that I barely let myself go to the grocery store for fear of leaving my yard, LOL

Can't wait to hear about it though, I'm super jealous!!!


----------



## debbie5

morbid mike said:


> good for you jeff better late than never i know you wife will be pleased


lol!


----------



## Draik41895

Oh Scooby Doo, where art thou?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

went to the going away party for a friend's son who is shipping off with the US Army soon. 

*yawn* time for bed. night world!


----------



## Goblin

What's the odds of having both a opossum and a raccoon on your front porch at 
the same time?


----------



## morbidmike

three opossums walk up to a bar with the raccoon bartender......


----------



## trishaanne

HOLY CRAP!!! How did the guest list for this years party get to be 170 people? I hope not everyone shows up...lol


----------



## Draik41895

"Though I know I should be wary, 
Still I venture someplace scary; 
Ghostly hauntings I turn loose ... 
Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know you're living in a haunter's house when your spouse is carving wood grain into foam for a coffin while you debate the best color pattern for a spider's legs.


----------



## debbie5

Let's see..$2000 for dog's surgery on Wednesday...and today, hubby almost crashed into another car when his brake line blew. I STILL need a money tree. I don't know if I should laugh or cry.


----------



## trishaanne

Ya just gotta laugh Deb, or you go nuts! I recommend hysterical laughter...it makes people stay away from you! :googly:


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> Just made a room deposit at the Battlefield B&B for our annual "in honor of our anniversary" trip to Gettysburg in October.
> 
> Hey, Dixie and Scareme, they still have rooms available in October


Roxy, I would so love to go to Gettysburg with you. The history geek in me would think she had died and gone to heaven.



debbie5 said:


> Let's see..$2000 for dog's surgery on Wednesday...and today, hubby almost crashed into another car when his brake line blew. I STILL need a money tree. I don't know if I should laugh or cry.


OOXX Big hugs and kisses for you debbie.

Now I have to tell you guys about this really weird thing going on here. I heard this loud rumbling going on outside. I looked out the window and water is falling out of the sky. It's a miracle! Thank you God! And seriously, thank you for the firefighters that have been battling the wild fires for three months now. I read somewhere that over 60% are volunteers. Amazing. 
Oh, Rick was just reading this over my shoulder and he asked have you told them about that other amazing thing going on. I asked what, and he said you're cooking. I'm going to go kick his butt now.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Let's see..$2000 for dog's surgery on Wednesday...and today, hubby almost crashed into another car when his brake line blew. I STILL need a money tree. I don't know if I should laugh or cry.


If you ever find that tree can you send me a few seeds? I could use one too.


----------



## debbie5

"..you're cooking.." LOL! 

Put extra arsenic in his veggies...


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> "..you're cooking.." LOL!
> 
> Put extra arsenic in his veggies...


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> You know you're living in a haunter's house when your spouse is carving wood grain into foam for a coffin while you debate the best color pattern for a spider's legs.


is there a long lost thread somewhere of posts like this? I'm surprised if there isn't.


----------



## Spooky1

The THIS network is showing a Mummy movie marathon today. Right now it's The Mummy's Curse.


----------



## GothicCandle

my dog wants to play with the cat. The dogs version of "play" is too rough for the cat, hence i have kicked the dog out of the house to go play by herself outside and the cat is still hiding under a bed...


----------



## morbidmike

just came in from the garage assembling the sewer dweller first papier mache coat on the main body


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ahhh Mike, are you making out with it??


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## Spooky1

Started the assembly of my new and improved (maybe) coffin. If it stays dry enough tomorrow I can start painting.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'd love to have one pet that wasn't old, sick or dying when they adopted me. Just saying.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

today was a pretty good day...no scratch that, it was a very good day!

I walked into church this morning, and someone had left out an anonymos (sp?) birthday gift with my name and birthday clearly written on the package...and lo and behond it was a break making machine...i couldn't be happier. I have a good mixer, but i have no idea how long it could handle the bread dough....i can't wait to try it out!


----------



## GothicCandle

PrettyGhoul said:


> I'd love to have one pet that wasn't old, sick or dying when they adopted me. Just saying.


aw. I have so few pets now because a lot have grown old and died  I have one fish, one rabbit, one dog, and one cat. This is the fewest animals I've had at once in my whole life! I have to stop and count each time because its just really weird to have this few.


----------



## Bone Dancer

PrettyGhoul said:


> I'd love to have one pet that wasn't old, sick or dying when they adopted me. Just saying.


Frank showed up at my sisters house one night and knowing I was a soft touch for cats she brought him to me the next day. Frank was about 10 or 12 weeks old at the time, smelled like garbage, eye infection, and could only breath through his mouth because of the nassal infection. He got a bath and something to eat and I found him a box and placed it next to the heat vent for the day. As I recall he didnt do much for the next couple of days but to eat and sleep. The infections cleared up and he must have desided to stay. He is ten years old now and about 12 pounds. And for what ever reason, Frank doesn't meow hardly at all. I can not remember the last time I heard him (days ago). He gets a small bit of tuna (in water, not oil thank you very much) everyday. Doesn't care for salmon or albicore. I put a pet door in a window behind the fish tank so he can jump up on the tank and come and go as he wants. Although from time to time I have to let him out the front door. (part of my training I guess). All in all he is good company.


----------



## morbidmike

supposed to be a good week this week Bill 70's YAY!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> ahhh Mike, are you making out with it??


what happens in the labor-A-tory stays in the labor-A-tory hahahah


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hahaha...I thought so.


----------



## trishaanne

Looks like my 3 1/2 year old granddaughter has pneumonia. Now they have to keep her away from her 2 month old sister, keep her out of preschool, where she was supposed to start swimming lessons today, and make another trip back to the doctors, which she is really starting to hate! Poor baby!


----------



## Death's Door

Had a good weekend. Had a successful Field Day on Saturday and hung out with the hubby at the house on Sunday. I was up before the hubby on Sunday morning (I woke up at 8:30 a.m.). Hubby hung out in his recliner (aka Time Warp Machine) and did come out to the pool for a while. We had a late breakfast and I cleaned the pool and made fried tomatoes with milk gravy for dinner. Last night I also made a zuchinni lasagne for part of this week's dinner.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of zucchini, August 8 is Sneak Some Zucchini onto Your Neighbor's Porch Day


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Hmmm, interesting.

After a week away, I had three MASSIVE zucchini. They looked more like small watermelons!

...in the meantime, wishing everybody a very happy tail-end-of-summer. I feel good things in the air and on the horizon!


----------



## Bone Dancer

morbid mike said:


> supposed to be a good week this week Bill 70's YAY!!!!


That will be great. I will be able to stay outside for more then a few minutes at a time. Starting to get cabin fever from the last few weeks of heat and humidity.


----------



## Spooklights

We had a Birthday lunch for my Mom at my sister's house yesterday, and boy, is my sister a good cook. She fixed shrimp cocktail, seafood chowder, steamed crabs, crablegs, corn on the cob, and then we had strawberry cake. We sat and ate and talked from 1:00 until about 4:00. We're still full!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

feeling pretty good today...still want to get out and do something....but have to wait for brother to wake up....what to do what to do!


----------



## debbie5

OMG! I'm looking at the school calendar for the upcoming year. Usually, our school district tries to suppress Halloween by making fake-o "teacher's conferences" one or two days before Halloween, so that there is no actual school on Halloween.This year (Halloween is on a Monday) there is/are NO DAYS OFF! So, perhaps the kids can actually HAVE Halloween parties??!! Oh my word.
I'm holding my breath that some school administrator d*ouche doesn't realize their error & add in a "conference" on Monday!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Jaidyn fell asleep after her milk...yaaaawnnnn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awwww, Jeff, how sweet is that?



Spooklights said:


> We had a Birthday lunch for my Mom at my sister's house yesterday, and boy, is my sister a good cook. She fixed shrimp cocktail, seafood chowder, steamed crabs, crablegs, corn on the cob, and then we had strawberry cake. We sat and ate and talked from 1:00 until about 4:00. We're still full!


I was going to pop some popcorn because I'm feeling a bit hungry, but somehow it pales in comparison to your sister's cooking:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, it didn't even get to 80 today. How great is that.


----------



## Evil Queen

Awwww Jeff that's just too precious.


----------



## GothicCandle

awww jaydyn is so cute!


----------



## morbidmike

got the sewer dweller filled with foam and first application of celuclay he is about 80 lbs right now LOL good luck to whoever wants to steal him


----------



## GothicCandle

*CRASH* I run into the living room to see what happened. My mom does the same. The dog is standing with a surprised, and on guard expression, the cat is hiding under the coffee table. Nothing has fallen down, nothing has moved, and yet both i and my mom(while sitting on opposite ends of the house) heard a huge crash, as did the cat and dog obviously. What is it was we have no idea.


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> *CRASH* I run into the living room to see what happened. My mom does the same. The dog is standing with a surprised, and on guard expression, the cat is hiding under the coffee table. Nothing has fallen down, nothing has moved, and yet both i and my mom(while sitting on opposite ends of the house) heard a huge crash, as did the cat and dog obviously. What is it was we have no idea.


It was Morbid Mike's 80 pound sewer dweller:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Jaidyn is SO cute! Those baby years are so fleeting....


----------



## debbie5

heads up: lots of motion sensors and remote outlet activator sets are 75% off at Target.


----------



## goneferal

My fave haunt of all time:
http://pumpkinrot.com/pages/Page24.htm
My haunt this year is heavily inspired by it. I am very pleased so far with my new ghost/skellies. I'll try to get some pics up this weekend.


----------



## goneferal

Oh, and how do you "like" a post. I've been wanting to do that a lot.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

She's so adorable FE! She looks so angelic!


----------



## morbidmike

you cant like individual posts Gonerefal only threads.......


----------



## morbidmike

what a poooooopy day humid ..pea soup fog....and rain BLAHHHHHHH


----------



## Bone Dancer

GothicCandle said:


> *CRASH* I run into the living room to see what happened. My mom does the same. The dog is standing with a surprised, and on guard expression, the cat is hiding under the coffee table. Nothing has fallen down, nothing has moved, and yet both i and my mom(while sitting on opposite ends of the house) heard a huge crash, as did the cat and dog obviously. What is it was we have no idea.


Have you been ignoring your ghost lately?


----------



## Bone Dancer

morbid mike said:


> what a poooooopy day humid ..pea soup fog....and rain BLAHHHHHHH


But Mike, the rest of the week looks to be great.


----------



## Bone Dancer

goneferal said:


> My fave haunt of all time:
> http://pumpkinrot.com/pages/Page24.htm
> My haunt this year is heavily inspired by it. I am very pleased so far with my new ghost/skellies. I'll try to get some pics up this weekend.


Great pictures and great inspiration.


----------



## debbie5

Yaawwnnn,...new doc now found that my thyroid levels are low. Hmmm..maybe why I'm so lumpish. Took 1st Synthroid today. Wonder what else he will find? Maybe I'm really a man (peeking)...
nope.


----------



## Hauntiholik

goneferal said:


> Oh, and how do you "like" a post. I've been wanting to do that a lot.


Roxy said it best 



RoxyBlue said:


> You can't "like" an individual post. You can only "like" a thread. The Like button only appears in the bottom right corner of the first post of a thread. When you press it, your name will appear just under the first post in the thread as someone who likes the thread.
> 
> Also, some forums do not have the Like button. Here is the original announcement about this feature:
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15772&highlight=button


----------



## morbidmike

theory of the day if you think hamburg looks funny dont eat it !!!!!! because you will be home with a bad tummy ache BARFFFFFF


----------



## Hauntiholik

keep it off of the props Mike.


----------



## morbidmike

will do UGH was going to try to go to work but now is feeling sick again


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 9 is Book Lovers' Day.


----------



## morbidmike

do picture pop up books count??


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think anything you don't have to plug in and boot up to read counts:jol:


----------



## Lunatic

debbie5 said:


> Yaawwnnn,...new doc now found that my thyroid levels are low. Hmmm..maybe why I'm so lumpish. Took 1st Synthroid today. Wonder what else he will find? Maybe I'm really a man (peeking)...
> nope.


Debbie Dear, Here's hoping you feel renewed lickety split!

As far as checking to see if your a man, it reminds me of a Monty Python song in the movie "The Meaning if Life". It goes something like, "Isn't it fun to have a penis, Isn't it fun to have it on"..... It's hilarious!


----------



## Spooky1

Hopefully we can finish our coffin and spider props by this weekend. Then on to the wolf.

Mike, I think once you put the Sewer Dweller in place, you'll never want to move him again.


----------



## Spooky1

Lunatic said:


> Debbie Dear, Here's hoping you feel renewed lickety split!
> 
> As far as checking to see if your a man, it reminds me of a Monty Python song in the movie "The Meaning if Life". It goes something like, "Isn't fun to have a penis, Isn't it fun to have it on"..... It's hilarious!


I put a link for the song in the Youtube thread.


----------



## Lunatic

Spooky1 said:


> I put a link for the song in the Youtube thread.


Great idea! I can't see Youtube at work but will have to check it later. I haven't heard that one in years. Thanks Spooky!


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> August 9 is Book Lovers' Day.


"Bibliophile" one of the few "philes" a person can freely admit to being without any raised eyebrows.


----------



## debbie5

This is sad, but I will admit it: I have that song memorized. Hubby bought a tape when we were 1st married, and we listened to it over & over.


----------



## Lunatic

OMG! LOL! You actually know the song?! Every man should have a wife like you that understands the stupid funny things in life.


----------



## debbie5

Oh nooooooooooo..trust me: you don't want a wife like me. TWO people in the house who love 3 Stooges, Star Trek, 40's/50's music and know almost every vaudeville one-liner is almost too much for our kids to bear... but thanks for the compliment. 
"Every sperm is saaacrredd...."


----------



## morbidmike

finally felt like going to work today then came home to my phone cable laying across the road STUPID ROAD WORKERS they didnt say a word or leave a note ...and my wife was home all day


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're watching a special on "The Best of Laugh In". That show was one of a kind and a total hoot.

Here come da judge!






Sock it to me!






You bet your sweet bippy.

The Flying Fickle Finger of Fate

Beautiful downtown Burbank


----------



## Spooky1

Prescient?


----------



## debbie5

My computer monitor is generating so much heat, it's warming the entire room. In this age of "green" , isn't that kinda stupid?


----------



## goneferal

This is how I know my old man loves me. This is our very small living room. The rest is in the guest room and in the rafters of the garage. These three are far from done and aren't ready for a showcase, how to. Just a silly pic of where the in-laws sit when they visit.


----------



## GothicCandle

the rats, which had previously stayed in the yard, living peacfully among the huge amount of ivy that grows all over, have now had their home intruded upon by a small little black dog by the name of whimsy, they are attempting to find a new home: Our backyard porch...I can hear them running around the clutter which is odds and ends for prop building...Whimsy has started a war! damn dog.


----------



## debbie5

Rat traps- the old fashioned kind that look like mouse traps but WAY bigger. They work great, but whimsey cant be near them


----------



## Bone Dancer

Another day of cooler weather. Looking forward to getting some prop work done.


----------



## morbidmike

we have cooler temps but still sign's of humidity GRRRRR and I have a bunch of framing to do due to some terrible termites


----------



## GothicCandle

I'm awake! and i have no idea whymy alarm clock is an hour late. Grrrr I woke up an hour earlier!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

August 10th is....
* S'mores Day
* Lazy Day
* National Duran Duran Appreciation Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

goneferal said:


> This is how I know my old man loves me. This is our very small living room. The rest is in the guest room and in the rafters of the garage. These three are far from done and aren't ready for a showcase, how to. Just a silly pic of where the in-laws sit when they visit.


Your in-laws are ghosts! How cool is that?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*yawn* today we go to corpus christi. I'm half asleep as i type this and waiting for my brother to get back from the T-Mobile store. We're gonna be gone till tomorrow. I'm excited...but now my stomach's rumbling....must forage for food....this is all....*yawn*


----------



## Death's Door

Have a great time DA!

Worked on my toga last night for my upcoming Pokeno Toga Party. I am thinking about making a new headress (my old one is gold leaves) and my new toga is red with a sequined wrap. Yes, come to think of it, I must accessorize with a new headress.


----------



## PirateLady

Motivation where have you gone...been busy this morning but all of a sudden my get up and go has got up and went..... maybe a little snack and off again....


----------



## debbie5

Why Lord WHY!? My favorite bakery has a coupon online where you buy the coupon for $15 and you get $30 in baked goods. I gave in....ccccuuuuppccaakkeesssss......


The credit card is for emergencies only. Was this an emergency??!!??


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> The credit card is for emergencies only. Was this an emergency??!!??


No, but it will be when the bill comes in and you have to explain why you needed $30 worth of cupcakes to your husband


----------



## Draik41895

it's great to be alive in colma


----------



## GothicCandle

anyone remember that post i made about having lost the pink towels we'd gotten the dog for her bath? We found them. How they suddenly appeared in a closet that we'd thoroughly looked in before we really can't figure out.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hauntiholik said:


> August 10th is....
> * S'mores Day
> * Lazy Day
> * National Duran Duran Appreciation Day


Mmmmm Lazy Day
I'll help celebrate right after my nap.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lazy Day = Frank the Cat Day, BD


----------



## Hauntiholik

Every day is Frank the Cat Day. Frank is awesome!


----------



## GothicCandle

Frank certainly does know how to live!


----------



## Spooky1

National Duran Duran Appreciation Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Propel, propel, propel your craft
Placidly down the liquid solution
Ecstatically, ecstatically, ecstatically, ecstatically
Existence is but an illusion

There, now it's not stuck in my head anymore


----------



## Draik41895

Little shop, Little shop of horrors!


----------



## trishaanne

Debbie....cupcakes are ALWAYS an emergency. Just say something like, "I could feel my blood sugar dropping" or "I was getting weak and needed some energy" I can write a fake doctors note for ya if you need one!


----------



## debbie5

They also have cookies, broccoli or sausage turnovers and amazing rye bread. Its about 15 miles away & well worth the trip. Gonna play mini golf first, then hit my friends pool. I still need to find a pick-your-own black raspberry place...Summer Bucket List!


----------



## Vlad

The week from hell lives on................................


----------



## scareme

Modern Family has their Halloween episode on right now.


----------



## morbidmike

so I was working on the reaper mounted a fan in him and turned it on and what did I get ?? a paint chip in my eye and what is the first thing you do ??? thats right rub the heck out of it ...so now I have a blood shot eye DRATS


----------



## GothicCandle

morbid mike said:


> so I was working on the reaper mounted a fan in him and turned it on and what did I get ?? a paint chip in my eye and what is the first thing you do ??? thats right rub the heck out of it ...so now I have a blood shot eye DRATS


----------



## debbie5

someone please send mike some goggles.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> someone please send mike some goggles.


----------



## debbie5

She blinded me with SCIENCE...


----------



## debbie5

I'd like to clarify- I'm not buying $30 worth of cupcakes, but at $3+ a pop, I'm certainly not gonna have a lot of money left to buy bread or cookies. Gonna bring the baked goods to my friends pool, where there are always a gaggle of lil kids swimming. Though, I WOULD love to buy cupcakes and freeze them..ALL FOR ME!

But I just took my bike in to get tuned up, so I don't wanna get the bike on the road only to find my ars won't fit on the seat....

Speaking of which: my bike is an ooolllldddd touring bike. The bike nerd at the shop told me my English leather saddle & saddlebag is worth 2-3 hundred dollars!! WTH!!?? I COULD BUY A NEW BIKE! but I love my old gal..won't part with her.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> I'd like to clarify- I'm not buying $30 worth of cupcakes, but at $3+ a pop, I'm certainly not gonna have a lot of money left to buy bread or cookies. Gonna bring the baked goods to my friends pool, where there are always a gaggle of lil kids swimming. Though, I WOULD love to buy cupcakes and freeze them..ALL FOR ME!
> 
> But I just took my bike in to get tuned up, so I don't wanna get the bike on the road only to find my ars won't fit on the seat....
> 
> Speaking of which: my bike is an ooolllldddd touring bike. The bike nerd at the shop told me my English leather saddle & saddlebag is worth 2-3 hundred dollars!! WTH!!?? I COULD BUY A NEW BIKE! but I love my old gal..won't part with her.


in Los Angeles there is a bakery which sells a cupcake for 9$. one cupcake for 9$. Nothing special about it. My cousin told me about it a few years ago, he would have his assistant go buy a dozen and deliver them to his boyfriend at work just to say "I love you."  I wish I had that sort of money.


----------



## debbie5

Oh I'm cheap. But I know good cupcakes. I only buy them a few times a year. They are the size of muffins, and well worth the treat. drooling.....................


----------



## Goblin

Had to run the opossum and racoon off the porch several times tonight. Decided to
sit there and wait for them. Never seen the racoon again but darn if the opposum didn't
come on up on the porch with me sitting there!


----------



## morbidmike

did ya fill him full of lead???they like the taste of lead in the evening


----------



## morbidmike

I saw a gal on the road the other day on her bike she had old saddle bags too...or was that her butt cheaks overflowing on the side of the seat???


----------



## trishaanne

Mike....I think that was me! Thanks for noticing though...LOL


----------



## Spooky1

scareme said:


> Modern Family has their Halloween episode on right now.


Interesting. American Dad had a rerun of a Halloween episode on last night too. I've heard of Christmas in July, but now we have Halloween in August?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It was finally cool enough last night to put the fans in the windows and get some fresh air pumping through the house overnight. I sleep soooo much better in a cool room.


----------



## debbie5

I sleep so much better when I don't have dollar signs dancing in my eyes since the a.c. is blowing 24-7. I'm glad it cooled off...my a.c. was unable to keep up & the house was getting hotter & hotter each day.


----------



## Spooklights

I know what you mean, Debbie. I think Baltimore Gas and Electric is going to own our house soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Deb, assuming your house has insulation, you might need a coolant recharge. That will dissipate slowly over time and makes it impossible for a cooling system to keep up. I've seen that happen with our HVAC systems here at work. Of course, my boss' solution to making the AC keep up was to keep pushing down the thermostat. I asked him what the logic was in turning the thermostat down even further when the system already couldn't keep up and he got annoyed. Must be a man thing


----------



## debbie5

Roxy- our house has such poor insulation (or none in roof/enclosed attic) and drafty windows, it's scary. We have 3 window ac units to cool whole house. I'm just happy if it's under 80 degrees in here. The only saving grace are the very deep soffits or roof overhanging edge or whatever it's called...keeps a lot of the sun off the house.I love this old house & would never move, but I do think I will get attic insulated & make it so it's accessible (previous owners drywalled over access stairs).


----------



## Bone Dancer

Just in case you wanted to see Frank the Cat, he has his own album on my profile page.
Nope his eyes don't glow normally, picture taken with flash.


----------



## debbie5

Frank is a handsome boy! Stripeddey....love it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frank could have been the brother of my cat, Rachel - very similar coloring:










This little lady lived to a ripe old age of 18


----------



## morbidmike

saw a great car for sale today a 1969 Cadillac 2 door rag top what a awesome whip !!!!!! it was all original for 3800 bucks it has a 427 chevy big block in it the sign said getting old time to down size I WANT IT !!!!!!! black on black


----------



## debbie5

Sell an internal organ, mike.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> Speaking of zucchini, August 8 is Sneak Some Zucchini onto Your Neighbor's Porch Day


I wish some nice neighbor would sneak me some zucchini or yellow squash. Right now I'm paying 2.00 a pound at the store.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

sell a limb, Mike! that would be worth it...


----------



## morbidmike

HOORAY were almost to 1000 active members way to go Haunt Forum


----------



## debbie5

There are not enough hours in the day lately. Tomorrow, we are going to use the water park passes my youngest kid won. It is actually so cold here that I just had to shut all the windows. SWEET! It's supposed to be 83 tomorrow. Perfect day.


----------



## Dixie

I am pissed. Pissed, pissed, pissed. Dallas BROKE its streak of Consecutive days over 100 (with most over 105 I might add) TWO DAYS SHORT OF THE RECORD from 1980. It was "only" 96 today, with the next 7 to a billion days over 100 again. If we had made it to 100 today, we would have SHATTERED the record based on the forecast for next week, and it was a blasted NINETY SIX today?!?!?! Arrrrrrgh, all this suffering, sweating, cussing and crankiness and I don't even get a "I survived the Summer of 2011" tshirt!!!! Argh!!!!!

Thank you for letting me vent. Did I mention cranky? And pissed. I hope I can say pissed on the forum. *deep breathing*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you say "pi$$ed"?!?! I'm shocked, shocked, I tell you:googly:

I know what you mean, Dixie. As long as you had to suffer the heat, it would have been nice to at least break a record doing it


----------



## morbidmike

cheese burger ....I.......want........one......mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## GothicCandle

what the hell is wrong with my alarm clock and why does it insist on turning itself back an hour?!?! First it woke me up at 5am when I wanted 6, today it's 4am!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's too bad, I've tossed out summer squash already.


PrettyGhoul said:


> I wish some nice neighbor would sneak me some zucchini or yellow squash. Right now I'm paying 2.00 a pound at the store.


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 12 is Middle Child's Day - you know who you are, the ones who have neither the status of "first born" nor the sentimental designation of "baby of the family".

I share the position of "middle child" with five of my seven brothers and sisters:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Tsk, tsk, politics

And LOL at your new custom by-line, you funny guy:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> August 12 is Middle Child's Day - you know who you are, the ones who have neither the status of "first born" nor the sentimental designation of "baby of the family".
> 
> I share the position of "middle child" with five of my seven brothers and sisters:jol:


We " Babies of the family" are very special and deserve all the good things we get. But I do thank you "first born" and "middle childs" for blazing the trail and wearing the parents out. Not liking the "hand me downs" thing though.


----------



## scareme

"Here's Dave, our only boy, Karen, our oldest, Beth the baby, and then there's Laurie" My cousins still call me, and then there's Laurie. lol And Bone Dancer, The babies of the family are not special, just spoiled, and they smell that way.  Na Na!


----------



## debbie5

Drunkies yelling at us again...we attempted to speak like humans to one another. Everyone agreed to be civil. That didn't last long, as Drunkie ended up yelling again. You cannot argue logic with people who are illogical.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

had a good time in corpus and now feel much more relaxed. the Texas State Aquarium was AMAZING!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I will be going down to Wolf Trap tomorrow for our annual picnic dinner and show with some friends. I've got hard-cooked eggs cooling in the fridge awaiting their transformation into deviled eggs; streamed up some asparagus and green beans to have chilled with a vinaigrette; picked up some turkey, Virginia ham, and asiago cheese for sandwiches; need to cook some sandwich biscuits tomorrow; and Spooky1 is making brownies Also have fresh strawberries and cantalope to slice up, along with a cucumber to slice thinly and drizzle with vinegar and a dash of black pepper.

Add all that to the food our friends will be bringing (champagne, steamed shrimp, crackers and cheese, plus whatever else they think is needed so the spread won't look skimpy) and we'll be able to feed half the folks who come to the show:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

got to have dinner with some friends I was stationed with in Germany I have'nt seen them in 20 years what a great time Army buddies are the best!!!!!


----------



## goneferal

Yet another random car parked across the street for about 15 minutes at the same place the police have asked me about for meth trafficking. I am sick of this stuff. I try to have a nice haunt on the corner of this otherwise decent street.


----------



## scareme

goneferal said:


> Yet another random car parked across the street for about 15 minutes at the same place the police have asked me about for meth trafficking. I am sick of this stuff. I try to have a nice haunt on the corner of this otherwise decent street.


When we first moved in this neighborhood some punks kept spray painting swastikas down in the culvert by our house and selling drugs out of there. A neighbor and us took down licence plate numbers and turned them over to the police. And several of the neighborhood men would follow the kids who walked, back to their houses. Needless to say it wasn't long before they moved on. It really helps when the neighborhood works together. Wish you luck goneferal.

Interesting fact.. this library on the OU campus has an owl with a swastika on two sides of the building. It was built in 1927 and the architect included his family crest, which includes a swastika. It's pretty high on the building and if you didn't know what you were looking for you wouldn't notice it. 
http://libraries.ou.edu/locations/?id=22


----------



## debbie5

What happens to your debt when you die, if your estate cannot pay off the debt? No- it's not me. My brother in law has 3 months to live (bladder cancer) and I was just sitting here, wondering if he should take his credit card and go to Aruba while he is still able to. Would the credit card company put a lien on his house or something? Just curious. No need to comment on his condition- I think I mentioned it before & got nice support & comments from you all.

On a side note: _DEEP THOUGHTS_: It must be awful to know your time is limited. I mean...who knows when any of us will go, but to KNOW..?? Yikes. I can't wrap my head around it. Hubby and I sat on the porch tonight & discussed human suffering...why we put pets to sleep when they are very sick, but we don't with humans. (sigh) Very complex. We had to stop talking about it cause it was making my brain hurt. And my heart.

Im going outside to watch more meteors...


----------



## Jaybo

scareme said:


> Interesting fact.. this library on the OU campus has an owl with a swastika on two sides of the building. It was built in 1927 and the architect included his family crest, which includes a swastika. It's pretty high on the building and if you didn't know what you were looking for you wouldn't notice it.
> http://libraries.ou.edu/locations/?id=22


The swastika has been around in several different cultures for centuries. Well before the Nazis adopted it as their own. You will find a lot of architecture from the early 1910's to the 1920's with the symbol. It was in style and considered to bring good luck at the time. Then WWII happened and no one remembers anything but Hitler and the Nazis when they see a swastika.


----------



## debbie5

please set Moon, damn you, so I can see the meteors!! oh poo- its setting at 6am!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

= no thought.


----------



## morbidmike

it's raining it's pouring.....mike is mad


----------



## morbidmike

A thoughtless FE how awesome LOL my plan is working...I built a machine to extract all the creative idea's out of your hear


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Any chance to shoot some photos to help out the police?


goneferal said:


> Yet another random car parked across the street for about 15 minutes at the same place the police have asked me about for meth trafficking. I am sick of this stuff. I try to have a nice haunt on the corner of this otherwise decent street.


----------



## trishaanne

Deb, if it makes you feel better, we couldn't see any either. The moon was so bright it was affecting the viewing. Add to that all the light pollution in this hell hole of a state and NOTHING! Times like this, well, most times actually, lol, that I wish I lived in Montana or Alaska or someplace with open sky....not a place that has a car dealership every 300 feet, stores, hotels, a mall, etc all within a mile or 2 of the house. All these places that INSIST on having the lights on 24 hours a day...it looks like a landing strip down that street! Oh well...I guess if you've seen one meteor you've seen them all


----------



## debbie5

I looked on some nerd page and I guess it's not gonna be a good year for viewing meteors..there will be a big noon during most of them.


----------



## Evil Queen

Deb as far as I know credit card debt is unsecured so they can't attach liens on anything. However, if he is married and his wife is still alive she will be responsible for the debt. When my mom died she had a couple of credit cards, when the bills came I just sent them a copy of her death cert. One of them sent a "scary" sounding letter but nothing ever came of it.


----------



## debbie5

Hhmm...that's interesting...that they can come after the spouse. thanks for the info!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course they can come after the spouse - one spouse's debt is both spouse's debt.

Running up credit card debt that you know you aren't going to repay screws other people - no excuse for that. We all eventually have to face death and that's not a reason to hurt the people we leave behind.


----------



## Spooky1

goneferal said:


> Yet another random car parked across the street for about 15 minutes at the same place the police have asked me about for meth trafficking. I am sick of this stuff. I try to have a nice haunt on the corner of this otherwise decent street.


Get pictures of the cars & license plates for the cops.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> What happens to your debt when you die, if your estate cannot pay off the debt? No- it's not me. My brother in law has 3 months to live (bladder cancer) and I was just sitting here, wondering if he should take his credit card and go to Aruba while he is still able to. Would the credit card company put a lien on his house or something? Just curious. No need to comment on his condition- I think I mentioned it before & got nice support & comments from you all.


Here's a site about credit card debt and death of the holder.

http://www.creditcards.com/credit-card-news/credit-card-debt-death-1282.php


----------



## PirateLady

Spent the morning making grape jelly...got 13 half pints....mmmmm good....


----------



## Plastic Ninja

So happy that my new laptop charging cord has arrived. I have been violently torn from my technology.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hmmm, was going to hit the like button on this one 


PirateLady said:


> Spent the morning making grape jelly...got 13 half pints....mmmmm good....


----------



## smileyface4u23

Is excited to start building the new scary-go-round for the haunt today...


----------



## PirateLady

Made fresh from the garden cucumber salad....and spent the afternoon listening to the rain canning fresh corn...got 7 pints finished.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Beetlejuice is on


----------



## debbie5

We don't have any debt but our mortgage, so I had no idea about the credit card spouse thing. And we only have one credit card. Thanks for info. Sorry if I'm naive.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I don't think you're naive. You can't be expected to know everything!


----------



## smileyface4u23

Should get off of Hauntforum and go to bed. Need to get up early and get to work on the scary-go-round!


----------



## scareme

Dark Angel 27 said:


> I don't think you're naive. You can't be expected to know everything!


I'm sorry, but she is suppose to know everything. She's a mother. She needs to know where the red shirt is for the youngest one. Where the keys are. Who let all the flies in. Where last months electric bill went. Why the ice cream in the freezer is soft. Why only one sock came out of the dryer. What x-z/y is when c is 4? Who let the dogs out? What are the crazy neighbors are doing in the driveway again. When Uncle John's birthday is. What's for supper? How to make $20 last for 2 weeks. When the experation date on the milk is. If a Dr. needs to looks at that swollen red spot. What that smell is? And where the remote for the TV is. And that's just for Monday. You don't want to even hear about Friday! :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol...brilliant scareme!!


----------



## trishaanne

Scareme...that is without a doubt 100% accurate. I had 4 kids and 2 stepkids...noone understood why my brain was always fried. However, they STILL came to me asking for everything!


----------



## debbie5

Hahhahahaha, Scareme! Perfect!


----------



## debbie5

Rainy day = cleaning my house. I hate cleaning. I need a lil OCD or something. Maybe if I blast some music, it will be fun.

NOT.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

doing the same here Deb...we started a schedule last week, broke down the rooms per day thing, got behind a tad and now are doing 2 days in one...blah!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happiness is knowing there are some deviled eggs in the fridge


----------



## Dark Angel 27

chilling and waiting for the towels to dry.


----------



## debbie5

Thank God for the internet and home printers...I'm reviewing laws regarding property boundaries & adverse possession laws, just trying to find a way to stop neighbor from putting up the fence which will make it so we can't open our passenger side car doors. Love it.


----------



## GothicCandle

No one had the heart to tell poor ducky he was adopted but he always felt a little out of place.








meanwhile his cousin in the south was thinking the same thing


----------



## trishaanne

What just started off as a nice, mellow day listening to the rain and thunder, working on party invitations and decorations has now turn into my worse nightmare. Hubby dear invited his cousin and my brother over for an afternoon of music. Unfortunately, they are all into jazz and old standards and people NOONE has ever heard of. I HATE JAZZ. Well, most of it anyway. It makes all my nerve endings feel like they are on acid and makes me want to take a knife and slit my wrists. I can't listen to it, it all sounds like noise to me. I won't tell them that a few songs I actually like but the rest is KILLING ME!!!


----------



## debbie5

Put headphones on trishaanne!!


----------



## Dixie

Hell might have just frozen over. After driving around almost every street in our little town, Jaybo and I have finally agreed upon new exterior paint colors for our house. And I thought mutual decisions for the HAUNT were hard - sheesh! 

Red brick, cream siding, black trim, black door. Whew.


----------



## morbidmike

finished carving a tomb stone and first coat paint .....but with the humidity the sewer dweller wont dry daggnabbit!!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Liquid black food coloring..finally! I wonder what it makes your teeth look like?? can I color the milk black??

http://www.acmoore.com/p-109096-drink-coloring-kit-4-colors-halloween.aspx

Oh- and in Target's back to school section (NOT near the school supplies, but in with room furnishings) is a cool silicone mold to make brain ice. I wanted to buy it to make brain Jell-O jigglers, but couldn't justify spending $8 on a "want" vs. a "need". The mold is a bit bigger than the size of a golf ball... makes 6 brains at a time.


----------



## Spooky1

Thunder storms have been hitting us for hour or so. The dog is hiding under the desk in the basement for the moment. At least the rain stopped this afternoon long enough for me to finish painting the coffin.


----------



## Jaybo

debbie5 said:


> Liquid black food coloring..finally! I wonder what it makes your teeth look like?? can I color the milk black??
> 
> http://www.acmoore.com/p-109096-drink-coloring-kit-4-colors-halloween.aspx
> 
> Oh- and in Target's back to school section (NOT near the school supplies, but in with room furnishings) is a cool silicone mold to make brain ice. I wanted to buy it to make brain Jell-O jigglers, but couldn't justify spending $8 on a "want" vs. a "need". The mold is a bit bigger than the size of a golf ball... makes 6 brains at a time.


That black food coloring is powerful stuff. I avoid it like the plague. It colors more than your teeth. Use your imagination.


----------



## RoxyBlue

How come they call it a "driving rain" when you can't see through it when you're driving?


----------



## debbie5

Jaybo- Smurf blue is hilarious about 12 hours later...and then for the next 3 days....


----------



## scareme

I am sooo tired. I'm back on steroids and for the last two nights I've only gotten about an hour of sleep. I'm going to try going to bed, but don't be surprised if you see me back here in an hour or two. It's so nice to have a place to pass away the night when you can't sleep. Night all.


----------



## Draik41895

My girlfriend's taking steroids, but I think shes done this week. I spent almost all day on my pumpkins, should be able to paint them by wednesday.


----------



## morbidmike

man I take a little break from here and now we have LOT's of people I dont know......oh well let the offending begin!!!!! ...soon my PM box will be full of warnings and stern talking too's from Frighteners Entertainment aka my new nemesis MUHAHAHAHHHAAHAHA


----------



## trishaanne

Deb, the brain molds are cool, but keep an eye open for them at Michael's and then use the 40% off coupon. I'm pretty sure I've seen them in there too.

I have one of the skeleton jello molds that is maybe 18 inches long (if that). I hate it for making jello because the mold is unstable and if anyone even thinks about walking in the kitchen while it sets, it spills all over the fridge. However, I did find a way to stabilize it in the freezer so I now have 3 of them frozen, wrapped in plastic wrap, until the Halloween party. I'll be making a few more and then at the party, I'll be putting them together like a ring of dancing skeletons, adding an LED to the middle and using it as an ice sculpture for the buffet table! I also have one of the large brain and heart molds, which I'm trying to use somehow too.


----------



## Death's Door

Man, after all the thunderstorms and rain on Sunday, I can hear the weeds sprouting all over the yard. Had an easy weekend just doing things around the house. Worked on my toga headress and outfit and a few other things for the Toga party. Also took an inventory check on the halloween items up in the craft room that I bought at the end of last year.


----------



## debbie5

Rainy day again....
are these mosquito bites or hives? They look like hives... oh geez.


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 15th is Relaxation Day - woot!


----------



## trishaanne

Relaxation Day? COOL! All I'm doing is laundry and working on invitations and party decorations, so I guess that's relaxing. I was going to vacuum the pool until I saw your post and changed my mind...lol. Nah, the rain started again, and I have to go get another 5 gallons of chlorine, so the pool can wait till tomorrow. Besides, sometime this morning a small toad jumped into the pool and I can't run the pump and risk it getting sucked into the skimmer. I want to keep it there until tomorrow so my granddaughter can see it and then we can go let it go in the woods across the street.


----------



## stagehand1975

I was bad, I in sick to work and here I am just playing around on the computer. I could have done this at work.


----------



## Spooklights

There was so much rain yesterday and today that part of my yard was underwater this morning. And I don't live by the water.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> August 15th is Relaxation Day - woot!


I took the day off, so I'm relaxing at home while putting the final touches on the coffin. I'm also finishing up the fix on Frankenstein's broken hand. Now if I can get really motivated maybe I'll start on the wolf.


----------



## stagehand1975

debbie5 said:


> Roxy- our house has such poor insulation (or none in roof/enclosed attic) and drafty windows, it's scary. We have 3 window ac units to cool whole house. I'm just happy if it's under 80 degrees in here. The only saving grace are the very deep soffits or roof overhanging edge or whatever it's called...keeps a lot of the sun off the house.I love this old house & would never move, but I do think I will get attic insulated & make it so it's accessible (previous owners drywalled over access stairs).


If the ax units are a few years old it may help to clean them out. The filter does catch everything. Take the cover off and clean the coil. You can take it outside and use a vacuum first and then lightly spray it with a hose. The coil gets wet anyway. Just shield the electrical from the spray.


----------



## Death's Door

I know what ya mean Spooklights, the rug in the basement is sopping wet. Hubby has talked about getting rid of it so I'm holding him to this. I don't want any mold from these rugs in the basement and I'm tired of using the wetvac on the rugs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm with you on that, Da Weiner. Rugs are not a good choice for a basement if there's any chance you can get a leak. It doesn't take much moisture for mold to get started and that makes your basement smell musty. Good smell for a haunt, not so good for a house


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Deb, the over hang doesn't do much for you. The sun beats down on your roof, heating up your attic space/house....Insulate it, you'll save on your electric lots...bet it's been pretty high too?

Originally Posted by *debbie5*  
_Roxy- our house has such poor insulation (or none in roof/enclosed attic) and drafty windows, it's scary. We have 3 window ac units to cool whole house. I'm just happy if it's under 80 degrees in here. The only saving grace are the very deep soffits or roof overhanging edge or whatever it's called...keeps a lot of the sun off the house.I love this old house & would never move, but I do think I will get attic insulated & make it so it's accessible (previous owners drywalled over access stairs)._


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spending money on insulation is the way to go. I upgraded the insulation in my place a couple of years ago and reduced my heating fuel usage by about a third. And in the summer the house stays cooler even without AC (which I need to get next year).


----------



## scareme

stagehand1975 said:


> i was bad, i in sick to work and here i am just playing around on the computer. I could have done this at work.


lol


----------



## Death's Door

stagehand1975 said:


> I was bad, I in sick to work and here I am just playing around on the computer. I could have done this at work.


That is true - but you came to your senses and decided to stay home. I commend you on this and having your priorities straight.  Sometimes I get sick of work and call out too.


----------



## scareme

morbid mike said:


> man I take a little break from here and now we have LOT's of people I dont know......oh well let the offending begin!!!!! ...soon my PM box will be full of warnings and stern talking too's from Frighteners Entertainment aka my new nemesis MUHAHAHAHHHAAHAHA


You want to offend someone, bring it here, I can take it. Just not that face. Yeah, that's the one. It's too much, now I'm crying. What? That's your normal face? I'm sorry. It's really kind of a cute face. In a monster movie sort of way. Nevermind.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Spooklights said:


> There was so much rain yesterday and today that part of my yard was underwater this morning. And I don't live by the water.


oh, spooklights you should have sent it down here! we could really use such a deluge!


----------



## Vlad

Damn Debbie you've never been in your own attic???? lol Is it a crawl space or what?


----------



## debbie5

I hate the new windows they put in, but boy- they sure help on heat costs.


----------



## morbidmike

updates ....sewer dweller broken foot celuclay grafting process has begun via DR.Morbid Mike...
.....DIO gatling gun issue mostly resolved barrel's should spin now...

...Jennifer X....is no longer naked in my Lab-o-tory she now has hair and clothes and her tomb stone is carved and in paint...

...Reaper looking really good .....

...end transmission


----------



## debbie5

Vlad, I have a old bunglalow and it has a crawl space under the back eaves, and seems to have enough room to have had a drop down set of stairs to access the attic. Previous owners put up new ceiling (I'm guessing a neglected roof leak brought down the ceiling) and drywalled over the stair's opening. Some day. we will get it fixed. Our house got a grant from the county to be improved many years ago, and one thing they refused to do was insulate it...said I needed to wait 7 years (til we were eligible again) and have it done then..which is a crock. We were the last people to get funded through the grant, and I think they were just sick of doing it. They never did put the paperwork through the right way, and I have no idea where the grant money really went to, cuz our improvement came in way under budget.... They put in some new windows, but I still have some of the old wooden ones that leak like hell. We keep shrink wrap plastic on them in winter, as you can literally feel a breeze from them, even with the storm windows down. This old gal's in need of some lovin', but I hate taking out the old windows. The upper window is divided into 4 panes which go with the Craftsman feel...I cant find replacement window inserts that look the same. It was a WRECK when we bought it- looks pretty good now. Just needs better insulation.


----------



## morbidmike

I kee[p sing this to my wifey she getting rather annoyed with me ......OH WELL muhahahhahahaahah


----------



## debbie5

Zombies always have such bad clothing...one shoe...ripped shirts...


----------



## morbidmike

but you gotta admit the bee hive is sweet


----------



## debbie5

Spray it til it's stiff.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

Debbie- you kill me. LOL


----------



## GothicCandle

Damn it Youtube there is no copyright for Mozart!!!!! Therefore I can not be infringing upon it!!!!! GRRR stupid people.


----------



## morbidmike

I like to infringe upon things IT's FUN !!!!!


----------



## Dixie

Dear Band Director, 

I realize it was 105 today, and will be 105 every day for the next 7 days, and even more beyond that. And I realize that kids can't be out in that heat all day practicing marching band. But with all due respect, I personally did not sign up for, nor commit to band myself, and highly resent having to get up at 5am to take my son to school by 0550, then figure out a way to stay at work and STILL pick him up at 1130 (ending right when the sun is getting unbearable), working the remainder of my day, then managing to rush home and get him BACK up there at 1830, and then picking him back up at 2130. And so on, and so forth, every day.

I'm exhausted, and I don't even play an instrument. pfffft.


----------



## debbie5

omg, dixie!


----------



## debbie5

7:30 pm...almost fell asleep in the recliner. Now it's 1 am. Wide awake. WHY.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> 7:30 pm...almost fell asleep in the recliner. Now it's 1 am. Wide awake. WHY.


Coke?


----------



## morbidmike

or Meth or Crack or speed or whippits or goofballs or crank or smack or blow why do they give Debbie's favorite candies such cool names ????what is wrong with Willie Wonka??


----------



## Spooky1

The morning excitement, I let the dog out and there was a squirrel on one of the bird feeders. Instead of staying in the safe tree, the squirrel ran for the fence, with the dog right behind it. I did see the squirrel run through the yard next door, so it got through the fence. A little while latter the dog come back to the door with blood on her face, neck, and front legs. It was apparently her blood (or a mix of dog & squirrel blood) since I found two wounds on her face. She must have caught up to the squirrel at the fence (we found blood at the fence) and pulled it back through. Then unlike her squeaky toys, this critter fought back, and got away. So now I'll be taking her to the vet to get the bites checked out.


----------



## Spooky1

GothicCandle said:


> Damn it Youtube there is no copyright for Mozart!!!!! Therefore I can not be infringing upon it!!!!! GRRR stupid people.


GC, the copyright would be for the recording and the group playing playing the Mozart. So if it's the London Symphony's recording, you don't have the right to use it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

oh spooky that sucks! hope your doggys alright!


----------



## Spooky1

Dog wants to go out and chase the squirrel on the bird feeder. i guess she wants some payback.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Spooky - Sounds like the pooch is ok and back in action defending the homestead.


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> The Creepshow "Zombies Ate Her Brain" - YouTube I kee[p sing this to my wifey she getting rather annoyed with me ......OH WELL muhahahhahahaahah


That video is such a hoot

And nothing like starting your day treating a bloody dog:googly: She seemed totally unconcerned, but she does have a bit of a fat lip now. Rabies vaccine is up to date, so the main concern is the possibility of infection if the bite wounds are deep.


----------



## Death's Door

Last night we had awesome lightning. Today, we are having some weird weather. This is no exageration - 1 minute the sun is out, the next minute a pourdown.


----------



## trishaanne

Same here DaWeiner...and it's getting annoying as hell!

My dog caught a groundhog that fought back too. She caught it, shook it and then the groundhog got mad and fought. It didn't bite her, but it put up one heck of a fight. The groundhogs live under our shed and my neighbors sheds, and she sat there and stared at that shed all day waiting for it to come back. Glad your dog is OK.


----------



## IMU

Spooky1 said:


> The morning excitement, I let the dog out and there was a squirrel on one of the bird feeders. Instead of staying in the safe tree, the squirrel ran for the fence, with the dog right behind it. I did see the squirrel run through the yard next door, so it got through the fence. A little while latter the dog come back to the door with blood on her face, neck, and front legs. It was apparently her blood (or a mix of dog & squirrel blood) since I found two wounds on her face. She must have caught up to the squirrel at the fence (we found blood at the fence) and pulled it back through. Then unlike her squeaky toys, this critter fought back, and got away. So now I'll be taking her to the vet to get the bites checked out.


WOW Spooky, hope the pooch is OK?

Both our pooches have been after a groundhog for months but its been able to stay out of their reach. I know, a groundhog will put up a fight but the big boy can handle himself ... all 93lbs of him. The little girl, she's fast but not much of a fighter so she just runs!

The squirrels have been able to jump in the trees each time so its not ever really close.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

glad to hear that your doggy's okay. hope those bite marks aren't infected


----------



## Spooky1

The vet said she looked fine. He gave us some antibiotics for her, just in case. The down side is the pills are big capsules, which are hard to disguise. It took her 4 or 5 tries to eat the pill. :googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

so i'm guess that the pb trick didn't work? is there anyway you can just crush them before adding them to the PB?


----------



## IMU

Spooky1 said:


> The vet said she looked fine. He gave us some antibiotics for her, just in case. The down side is the pills are big capsules, which are hard to disguise. It took her 4 or 5 tries to eat the pill. :googly:


Try Pill Pockets ... works fairly well on most pooches.


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's taking the pills without a problem, but she wants to chew them because they're a bit big and either drops the whole pill or part of it. However, being a smart girl, she may also have figured out that if she drops the pill a few times, it keeps being offered back to her with more "treat" wrapped around it:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

I use applesauce myself. Got so I couldn't take them (12) without gaging.

Anyway, weather is cooler and prop work can get started. (about time )


----------



## scareme

Glad to hear your doggy is fine. Getting the pills down can be a real problem. Kids, they are so expensive. (Our pets are our kids, right?)


----------



## GothicCandle

Spooky1 said:


> GC, the copyright would be for the recording and the group playing playing the Mozart. So if it's the London Symphony's recording, you don't have the right to use it.


My friend Ben is the one playing in my video and the group who claimed copyright is Music Publishing Rights Collecting Society and via a google search I found out they try to falsely claim copyright on all sorts of youtube videos in order to make money from them. Thankfully my complaint was instantly agreed with I guess since the video's status has returned to normal.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Picked up a toy with my thinkgeek points so it was "free". Something to do while the paint dries.


----------



## Vlad

> Picked up a toy with my thinkgeek points


Ah hahahahaha heehee lol Frequent thinker miles?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Vlad said:


> Ah hahahahaha heehee lol Frequent thinker miles?


Yep. I like their stuff: River Song sonic screwdriver, skull and cross bones slanket, zombie shooting game, Winchester Tavern t-shirt, plush beating heart, screaming thanks cards, etc


----------



## debbie5

there is something that smells dead in the cellar..I"m trying to convince myself that it's a potato, but it smells nothing like a rotten potato...and since I have the best sniffing nose, the job of finding out whera & what it is falls to me..Oh Lordy. BAT! I just KNOW it's gonna be a [email protected] bat...


----------



## scareme

It might just be the laundry. Sometimes that smells pretty bad. Especially hubby's clothes after they get done mowing the lawn when the temp is 105.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That zombie shooting gallery looks like a perfect way to waste time that would be otherwise be spent doing something really valuable and useful like, oh, say, housework

HA! I'd rather shoot zombies than dust the furniture:jol:


----------



## debbie5

Ewwww scareme! I have to put Borax in the laundry for hubby's smelly stuff. I went downstairs & my sniffer got dead after a while & I lost the trail. it is NOT a potato- the one tater we have looks firm & happy. I think the smell is...under...the....stairs.....

but I"m too damn tired to care.

Ever have One Of Those Days? So, I finally get my bike back from the shop waaaaayyy across town.

Had to find a misplaced kid's bike helmet...
pump up their tires that they said were "fine"..
give a street safety course to both of them...
ride down the street to pick up my eldest's best friend...realize she has NO CLUE how to ride a 10 speed as she almost flips over the front handlebars within 15 seconds of getting on..gave her a riding lesson.
Go to high school track, only to see it's locked..
ride all the way around to other side & find a way on to track...
Coach yells at us to get off the track as bikes aren't allowed (which I don't understand fully) ..
go to get off track & my bike gets stuck in 3rd gear...
then youngest's chain falls off & I can't get it to stay on...
need to walk back to my house...
eldest cannot remember how to shift her bike and is stuck in 10th gear...
go to take 3 bikes back to bike shop & realize I can only fit 2 in the car..beg friend to watch older kid while I go to bike shop, as I can't fit 3 people AND 2 bikes in the station wagon. 
get back from bike shop & go to put oldest kids bike in car only to see she has dog crap all in the tire of her mountain bike.....

So, I did manage to ride my bike and also get a great arm workout hauling bikes in & out of the car many times. Bike racks are $175. I'm gonna scour craig's list....


----------



## morbidmike

ohhhh I love the smell of rotting corpse's in the evening ..and the gleam in undead eye's


----------



## morbidmike

man o man people here have the crappiest luck!!!!!! I just wanna become a zombie and roam the earth eating brains and not paying taxes


----------



## Draik41895

Its funny how other people have nightmares about being scared, but the scariest thing to my is not being able to scare. It literally woke me up at 1 a.m. just because i had nothing one halloween. Irony.


----------



## Dixie

Draik41895 said:


> Its funny how other people have nightmares about being scared, but the scariest thing to my is not being able to scare. It literally woke me up at 1 a.m. just because i had nothing one halloween. Irony.


I betcha there is not ONE person on this board that has not had the same dream, Draik. Quite frightening indeed. :/


----------



## Draik41895

Its weird because it usually never "scares" me, but makes me feel uncomfortable. this one was scary.


----------



## debbie5

Good morning, creatures...


----------



## trishaanne

Good morning Deb.


----------



## Draik41895

P.S. School sucks.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Draik41895 said:


> P.S. School sucks.


Just wait. When you get older you'll start saying "work sucks" and you'll miss being back in school.


----------



## scareme

Agree with Haunti!

It's raining! It's pouring! Wait, I was going to paint 20 PVC pipe candles today, Oh well, plenty of time. It's raining! It's pouring!


----------



## Death's Door

I noticed last night that it was starting to get dark earlier around 8 p.m. 

I cleaned up my den to prepare to carve two funkins. Question - I want to use my hotwire and/or hotknife to carve the pumpkins, it is safe to do this in the house or outside? I know the pink foam should be cut outside because it is toxic.


----------



## Hauntiholik

DA - I've carved funkins with my dremel outside because of the mess.
I'd suggest doing it in a ventilated area just to be safe.


----------



## Spooky1

I've used a dremel on my Funkins too, and it is messy. Using a hot knife on foam at the least would stink up the place, so I'd use it outside. I've seen debates about the toxicity of the fumes, and in a best case scenario is, it would at least produce carbon monoxide, so all hot knife use needs to be in a well ventilated space like Haunti said.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One for haunters - August 17 is National Thriftshop Day!


----------



## debbie5

has anyone seen my motivation? It left sometime in the night....


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx Haunti and Spooky! I would like to use the hotwire/hotknife on the funkins because I can get the curves better and not have much of a clean up. I will dub this as one of the outside projects. Again, thanx a bunch.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hauntiholik said:


> Just wait. When you get older you'll start saying "work sucks" and you'll miss being back in school.


And then there is "getting old sucks". 
Then there is "dieing sucks". Not sure about that one though, you might come back as a zombie and how cool would that be.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> One for haunters - August 17 is National Thriftshop Day!


I celebrated yesterday. And tomorrow is military discount day at my favorite thrift store, so I'll celebrate again tomorrow. Yesterday while I was at a thrift store I found a orange flannel sheet set. I could use it as backing for a Halloween quilt I want to do, but of course it had no price. I swear everything I pick up has no price. So I took it to a clerk and she said they would have to price it and put it out tomorrow. I was annoyed cause the military discount at that store in on Tuesdays, and I won't be back till then. She said "To tell you the truth it will still be here next Tue. There's not a big call for orange flannel sheets in Aug." I guess she doen't know us haunters. I hope it's still there next Tue..


----------



## debbie5

My brother in law is dying - in a coma...he's only 55. Bladder cancer. This upcoming week was supposed to be our vacation week, so I'm gonna try and mix in the mourning and eventual funeral with some swimming & fun activites with the kids. This song comes to mind...as this whole thing is f-ing crazy.


----------



## debbie5

Whhaaaatttt?? Do the people at the thrift store need to consult The Gods or something to get a price? So you need to drive all the way back there again to buy it? They should price it right then...here..$2 for the sheets! There ya go. All done.


----------



## Hauntiholik

That's wrong scareme. They should have given you a price right then.

Sorry Debbie  it must be terribly rough for your family this week.


----------



## debbie5

Doc said he had 'til Christmas...I feel bad for my other, oldest brother in law, who never married and has no spouse or girlfriend to lean on in times like this.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that is sad  very sorry.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cancer sucks.


----------



## scareme

Sorry for your pain. If we didn't love them so much it wouldn't hurt so bad. It sucks, but it's a sign of how much they are loved.


----------



## debbie5

It's not so much me...it's everyone around him who is falling apart... hard to watch. I will be taking care of everyone this weekend, cooking, doing laundry, being a level head in the tornado. Surreal.

Thanks all.


----------



## Spooky1

Yesterday was National Rum day and we missed it! 

So heres a link to a Zombie recipe so you can celebrate a day late.

http://eatocracy.cnn.com/2011/08/16/zombie-recipe/?hpt=hp_bn8


----------



## Hauntiholik

Not all of us missed it mate.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

Debbie- you're in my thoughts. I always end up in that Mother Hen role for these situations. I've written obituaries for people I hardly knew just because I was the only one with it enough to do so. It is hard. Hang in there.


----------



## Acid PopTart

Debbie - my thoughts are with you dear. My husband just lost his grandfather (extremely close) but I think the most difficult was just trying to help everyone else stay strong. Cancer has been everywhere in my family, even my dog got bone cancer. Then it was MY turn to fall apart. He did beat the odds, survived, only had to lose a leg and a lot of hair. Now he's my pirate dog. (I'm sorry, I'm horrible in sad situations, I make horrible jokes to make people feel better.)

Rum you say Spooky1? Did we need a national day? Isn't that everyday? 

That's insane Scareme, but I think our stores here have the same "policy" with if it's not tagged they can't sell it. Pretty ridiculous, it's a thrift store for crying out loud. I've noticed some interesting pricing lately though as some stores must think they've got some crazy antique. Don't get me started on the comics they sometimes get. (I use to appraise comics and was a manager at a comic shop.)

If today is National Thrift Store day I shall celebrate by searching out for one of these weirdo Baby Alive dolls, actually I'm hoping for a whole gaggle of them to have "running amok" in my carnivale. 

And you know what, thank you all for being inspirational, sharing a laugh or a tear with me, for helping me out and answering questions. I typically don't do forums, but I feel like I've got a little spooky family here. <3


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing wrong with using dark humor to deal with bad situations, Acid. When I was diagnosed with breast cancer ten years ago, it happened to be a couple months before Christmas. My brothers and sisters, as well as Spooky1 and I, rewrote the lyrics to Christmas carols to make them parodies about cancer. They were funny, inspired, and somewhat off color (it's that breast thing). Whatever it takes to help you deal with it works for me.


----------



## trishaanne

Debbie, I just saw your post. I'm so sorry to hear this...cancer has run rampant through our family too so I understand. We're here for you if you need to vent, or talk, or cry or whatever. As for the dark humor at times like these, everytime I'm at a funeral or viewing, for some stupid and bizarre reason, I keep picturing the scene from The Mary Tyler Show when Chuckles the Clown died. Just shows you how twisted my brain really is!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ahhhh, I think warped is more fitting....maybe Vlad could chime in on that?


----------



## Dixie

I have known a time of extreme grief while I was a member of this forum. I personally came here at least once a day, in the middle of the chaos, to see my friends acting normal, to spend time with people not sad, and to escape for a moment - pretend that I wasn't sad myself, and maybe even smile when no one was looking. 

It was the brightest spot in my days back then. Debbie, you know we are all here for you no matter what, and while you have the heavy burden of taking care of everyone else while they are out of it.... we can be your normal, we can be a smile, we can listen to frustration. Sometimes, that's all you need to get through it. I will keep your loved ones in my prayers.


----------



## morbidmike

.....the Morbid one presses a razor blade into his wrists.......OWWWW damn that hurt baaawhaaaa


----------



## RoxyBlue

Plants vs Zombies is a really addictive game


----------



## pensivepumpkin

trishaanne- i find that the funeral in Steel Magnolias comes to mind. punching Shirley Maclaine gets a laugh every time.


----------



## Dixie

pensivepumpkin said:


> trishaanne- i find that the funeral in Steel Magnolias comes to mind. punching Shirley Maclaine gets a laugh every time.


Ugh... I can never make it that far without having to get boxes and boxes of Kleenex to get the mascara out of my eyes!! Why is there no crying smilies over there?!?! Well shoot. Will have to use this one. :zombie: Have always wanted to use that one.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Plants vs Zombies is a really addictive game


 my tree of wisdom is 93 feet tall.


----------



## debbie5

You guys are awesome. Thanks everyone. Hubby is taking the day off tomorrow so we can all be together & pick up the house, pack the car and get ready for the inevitable phone call. You guys are really nice. Thank you, my Halloween nutty family.


----------



## debbie5

You can play plants vs zombies ONLINE!?I thought it was a gamebox thing??

Ooooo! I think I found it on pogo!!?? Downloading!! (clapping hands with glee)


----------



## morbidmike

getting sleepy very sleepy dog tired boss


----------



## morbidmike

really digs rockabilly and psychobilly music


----------



## Dixie

I'm trying to stay awake for just a few more minutes. Jaybo MIGHT be bringing Boston Creme Pie home, and while store bought is no where as good as mine, it is still worth staying up for a tiny piece!!!

Mmmmmm. Boston Creme Pie.....


----------



## morbidmike

I like Pie mostly apple


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## debbie5

my right hand is stuck in a useless claw shape, thanks to Plants vs. Zombies...


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> getting sleepy very sleepy dog tired boss


Where did the term "Dog Tired" come from? Every dog I've ever had slept most of the time. They shouldn't be tired. :googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Good morning All!! Crazy (but awesome) lightning and thunderstorms this morning. Finally drying out from the walk from the parking lot to the office.


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 18 is Bad Poetry Day


Roses are red
Violets are blue
I got nuthin'
How about you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

just toe jam


----------



## debbie5

Making GHOULash.

BOO!


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about making vegetables fried with beer BATter?:googly:


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> Where did the term "Dog Tired" come from? Every dog I've ever had slept most of the time. They shouldn't be tired. :googly:


True, and I don't know who sleeps more, the dogs or the cat. You'd swear this was a nursing home for all the sleeping going on. I'm headed out to the pool. Come look for me if you don't hear from me in 3 hours.


----------



## trishaanne

Got a loaf of cheddar cheese bread in the breadmaker which I was planning on having with dinner. THEN, remembered that we have a wedding rehearsal tonight and they want us to come to their rehearsal dinner. I'll have to wrap up the bread and hide it so that the guys don't find it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Send that bread to me, Trish, and I'll see it's well taken care of


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> August 18 is Bad Poetry Day
> 
> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> I got nuthin'
> How about you?


Roses are red
Violets are blue
if this doesn't rhyme
Does it have to?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ 

Roses are red
Carnations are pink
Don't like to rhyme
Too hard to think


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I like to drink ....when I think
then call my pal...Mr. Stinks


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's one I first heard years ago:

Spring has sprung
The grass is riz
I wonder where
The flowers is?


----------



## Death's Door

Yesterday when I got home from work, Max, the old grumpy beagle, was sleeping on the patio and dreaming. He was barking in his sleep while running rabbits in his dream. Hubby and I was watching him for a while and laughing because his nose would wrinkle up and his paws would move as if he was sniffing and running at the same time (which he did when he and Jake would go rabbit hunting). I understand why Max and Jakey wake up from taking their naps because they're hunting in their dreams. :googly:


----------



## debbie5

When life closes a door, a window opens. Brother in law is still hanging in there..but my husband's mom has decided she is no longer able to live alone, so she will be moving in with my sister in law (whose husband is dying). Mother in law is giving us her 2002 Pontiac, and will be selling house and estate. FREE CAR! I am so happy I could throw up... we have two 15 year old cars that are near death. I will stil keep my beloved wagon, but now hubby will have a car with a.c!. And my MIL went on a small appliance buying binge last year, so I get all her new & still in the box immersion blenders, toaster ovens, etc. Yay!


----------



## Death's Door

Sounds great Deb. 

Here's something off the top of my head:

Roses are red
Violets are tart
Had a can of beans for lunch
Oops! There's a fart

Pull my finger and they will linger

I just had to be a part of this.


----------



## debbie5

An accident most uncanny,
Once occurred to my elderly granny.
She sat in the chair
While her false teeth lay there
And bit herself right in the fanny!

(Are limericks "poetry"?)


----------



## Bone Dancer

Just got a call from the heart clinic, my wires and batteries are doing fine.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

good news Bill!


Bone Dancer said:


> Just got a call from the heart clinic, my wires and batteries are doing fine.


----------



## Spooky1

Bright and sunny when I came back from lunch, with hardly a cloud in the sky. So I had my car windows cracked open. A couple hours later i come out of the lab (which has no windows) to the sound of thunder, as a storm had just gone by. So I now have a slightly damp car interior.


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1, we call that a Polish Car Wash (I'm 1/2 Polish..)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and to that I say...."toe jam"


----------



## Dark Angel 27

you guys are completely crazy!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

she who points the finger from the next cell....must be wearing a diaper and padded mittens.


Dark Angel 27 said:


> you guys are completely crazy!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> she who points the finger from the next cell....must be wearing a diaper and padded mittens.


you'd sure like to think so huh? sorry, but i'm much to classy for the diapers and instead, i now wear boy shorts. but the padded mittens sound nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, ya loonies!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Yep, and proud of it!


----------



## debbie5

I have Depends with the Haunt Forum logo on the front. And these aren't mittens..they are oven mitts!


----------



## Draik41895

Im trying to get my girlfriend to take me down to mexico one of these years for Dia de los Muertos.


----------



## VillaHaunter

*I Am Out of My Mind*

It's DARK and SCARY in there!!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Ask her to take me, too Draik.


----------



## weaz

I really wish I wouldn't wait til the last moment to start my builds. I also really wish I lived close to a MNT group or close to someone who could 'mentor' me on builds (NE Indiana)


----------



## debbie5

An old cemetery near me is looking for volunteers to clean it up, including doing tombstone repair with a tombstone repair specialist. The newest tombstones are from 1860's, oldest is about 1800. It's a bit of a drive, but I think I might go! Plus, if you work you get a FREE LUNCH! LOL..


----------



## RoxyBlue

Take pictures if you go, Deb. Those old cemeteries have a lot of unique stones.


----------



## debbie5

there are tons of amazing stones around here...I love the ones with the flying skulls or weeping willows...very old ones back to 1700's. (***whispering..and I still have no idea how to post pics here and you've told me..like..three times...maybe more.... crying..***)

QQ


----------



## morbidmike

public service announcement ......you cant kill a girl without her soul sticking around ....so always have your corpses exercised as soon as possible.....that is all....end transmission


----------



## debbie5

exorcised or exercised?


----------



## Dixie

I am miserable. Hot. Every day its 106. Nights only get down to 85. (we are breaking more records for our LOWS than our highs!) OMG, if it doesn't cool off in September, my haunt is going to look bleak!!! It's taking me 3 days longer to do everything because I'm working like a snail. I hate summer. Hate, hate, hate.


----------



## morbidmike

I HATE SUMMER TO!!!!!! I dont like heat...I dont like cutting grass.....I dont like AC...and I dont like sweating profusely


----------



## scareme

I know what you mean Dixie. I painted my PVC candles outside today. They had only dried about 15 minutes when the glue I used to make it look like melted wax down the side, started melting. Forget tombstones, the sweat just drips onto my work. It's to hot to do anything outside.



morbid mike said:


> I HATE SUMMER TO!!!!!! I dont like heat...I dont like cutting grass.....I dont like AC...and I dont like sweating profusely


I'll keep this and remind you about this when it's 10 degrees and you're shoveling 2 feet of snow.

Had the cat "fixed" today. Poor kitty just lays here tonight. Wrong. She bouncing off the walls and chasing the dogs like always. Rick thought maybe they charged us for doing nothing, so I checked. She's got three stiches, but from they way she's acting you'd never know she had anything done today.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I'm taking a vacation day tomorrow, and I think I'll be painting the scary-go-round.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

mmmm....chocolate milkshakes from What-a-burger....yummy!


----------



## morbidmike

Scareme you can remind me of the snow and cold all you want I LOVE IT well not the snow but the cold they call me cold miser!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Hello peep and Happy Friday!!! Going to Monster Mania with the NJ Devil M&T Group tomorrow. Looking forward to getting together with the group.


----------



## debbie5

And I'm off to the death. Gone all week..Behave while I'm gone.


----------



## Spooky1

Our thoughts are with you and your family Debbie.


----------



## Spooky1

scareme said:


> Had the cat "fixed" today. Poor kitty just lays here tonight. Wrong. She bouncing off the walls and chasing the dogs like always. Rick thought maybe they charged us for doing nothing, so I checked. She's got three stiches, but from they way she's acting you'd never know she had anything done today.


Our vet has often told us that our dog might be lethargic after a procedure or shots, and we get home and they almost always are their normal selves.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Luxor, nexor, burst and BURN!


----------



## pensivepumpkin

Scareme- I love that you are so classy your lunch has a cork. Mine comes in a box with a spigot on the side.

Dark Angel 27- I had forgotten Whataburger. Wow. That place is good. Jealousy.

My family no longer even flinches, much less comments, when the cookies I promised show up with black icing.


----------



## Evil Queen

My prayers are with you and your family Deb.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

keeping you in my thoughts, deb!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*sigh* today i gave my dog delilah to my birth mom. even though i'll see her whenever i visit, its too peaceful in this house.


----------



## scareme

pensivepumpkin said:


> My family no longer even flinches, much less comments, when the cookies I promised show up with black icing.


Mmmm, cookies!


----------



## randomr8

I smell YARDSALES!


----------



## Vlad

No yard sales listed here in town today, maybe I'll take a ride around later.


----------



## morbidmike

my daughter loves to play slug bug some call it punch buggy but she will not partake in my new game PT cruiser punch in the face......htese youth have lost the sense of adventure of new car ride games


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ohhhh Micheal.


----------



## trishaanne

There's a yard sale down the street today...I'm getting ready to go over there and see if I can find serving containers for the party. Other than that, not much I'm looking for. There is a town wide yard sale a few towns over, but since we have this wedding this afternoon, AND I have to be her "day of" coordinator/liason, I have to cut the yard sales out today!


----------



## debbie5

I'm off to the yard sales, too! Big barbecue tonight..I have no idea how many peole are coming, but I think its a LOT. I need mroe weiners and pasta salaad...chips..cherry tomaots..and a computer that sint from 1999.its so slow, Im not even bothering correcting my typos! Thank god its nice weather up here so far.Funeral is tuesday & luckily the rich brother is helping with a lot of the costs. Everyone is so tired from waiting for the passing...people are all taking naps. I forgot hwo awful this is.


----------



## trishaanne

Debbie.....{{{HUGS}}}

Last year we told everyone that we weren't doing the yard this year for Halloween because we were hoping the house would be on the market by now. Well, hubbys accident kind of put us behind schedule so yes, we are decorating again. However, we have no actors because, well, the advertising and signs said that was it. We usually recruit and advertise at the local township street fair. They have always given us a both for free so that we can get the word out. Well, this year they cancelled it and outsourced it to an event planning group that has now made it in a different, more complicated location and have tripled the fees for a booth. I contacted them and they were not too excited about the fact that I was asking about a booth. We were planning on having to pay a fee this year, but I was afraid it would be way out of our range for a free haunt. I was figuring we may have to contact the local paper again. Well, today I contacted the event company again since they never gave me an answer and they said we can have a booth for FREE! WOOOHOO....time to start planning a costume, what props we'll take, what we'll be working on while there (because that always seems to draw people over) and make up some fliers. We have until the first week of October but so many other things going on I need to think ahead. AND, one of the local radio stations will be there too, so I'm hoping if they see us walking around, handing out candy and fliers, they'll come over and VOILA...free advertising. Today looks like its turning out to be a good day. Let's hope this wedding goes off without a hitch this afternoon.


----------



## randomr8

Debbie,

Sounds like yer holding up great. I've always expected you were a strong soul. Thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## scareme

Had my eyes check yesterday as a follow up to my cataract surgery. The pressure was a little high so they wanted to run some more tests. While we were waiting for my pupils to dilate, my daughter says, "Mom, if you have glaucoma, you can get a perscription for marijuana." I think she drooled a little. Too bad, my eyes are fine.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i'm so glad you are holding up debbie! Today i really want to go shopping...or something! *sigh* im bored!


----------



## GothicCandle

why is it that when I'm making something with a needle and thread at the same time as I am also sucking on a piece of hard candy I always get the uncomfortable image in my mind of swallowing the needle...?


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry to hear about your BIL Deb, I bet everyone is glad you are there to help. Don't forget to take time for yourself to grieve.

Glad your eyes are doing fine Scareme.

I'm home from the hospital after 3 1/2 days. I have a kidney stone that caused an infection in my kidney. The infection is doing better, we still don't know if the stone is still there or not. Guess we'll find out eventually. Ouch.


----------



## scareme

Oh Evil Queen, I heard that is very painful. I'm glad you're home, and hope the worst of your pain is behind you. Doesn't it feel good to be home?


----------



## Spooky1

EQ, glad you're out of the hospital. Hope the problems clear up soon.

just noticed we have over 1,000 active member now. woot.


----------



## debbie5

glaaad u are home EG..they cant see the sotne on a scan? 
(sent from ancient Compac Presario))))


----------



## Evil Queen

Thanks everyone, I'm feeling much better now that I'm home. They could see if the stone is still there if they would do another CT scan but apparently none of the drs would get off their butts and order one.


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## randomr8

Evil Queen said:


> Sorry to hear about your BIL Deb, I bet everyone is glad you are there to help. Don't forget to take time for yourself to grieve.
> 
> Glad your eyes are doing fine Scareme.
> 
> I'm home from the hospital after 3 1/2 days. I have a kidney stone that caused an infection in my kidney. The infection is doing better, we still don't know if the stone is still there or not. Guess we'll find out eventually. Ouch.


Passed a couple of those (shudder) so remember to drink way more water than you ever thought possible! I feel for ya.


----------



## morbidmike

we broke 1000 active members HOORAY !!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Evil Queen said:


> I'm home from the hospital after 3 1/2 days. I have a kidney stone that caused an infection in my kidney. The infection is doing better, we still don't know if the stone is still there or not. Guess we'll find out eventually. Ouch.


ouch, i know how you feel. i've had two of them! hope you get better EQ


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*sigh* pondering weather or not to take a goth pic before heading to church....it wouldn't take much since i have a web cam...*evil smile*


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 21 is National Senior Citizens Day, a holiday created by President Reagan in 1988 probably in anticipation of someday becoming one himself


----------



## Spooky1

Company picnic at a local park at 2pm, and thunder storms are rolling in. I think maybe we'll go late.


----------



## debbie5

I'm still up at my in-law's house, on the Compac Presario with Windows ME...dinosaur!
So I was dying my hair (topless) in bathroom...eldest brother in law walks in on me..and *I* get yelled at scornfully ("Shut the door!"). Ummm..it WAS SHUT- that's why you had to open it. I hope the image of my naked fluffiness stays with him the rest of his days. Old grouch.
Okay- so I have enough food to feed 50 more people, and I just found out a friend is bringing over a pan of baked rigatoni for dinner. YUM! But I thinnk the fridge is gonna burst. It's raining & I realized there are NO kids games here at all..had to go to Wallyworld & buy Headbandz, which is actually pretty good.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Had a blast filming scenes yesterday at Pennhurst.


----------



## GothicCandle

copy/paste from notalwaysright.com



> Customer: "Where are your stairs to get back to the street?"
> 
> Me: "Right behind me, ma'am."
> 
> Customer: "No, I said the stairs to go DOWN!"
> 
> Me: "We only have this set of stairs and our fire exit. These are the stairs that lead down to the street."
> 
> Customer: "But I came up these. I can't go down them. Stairs only go one way!"
> 
> Me: "Let me show you to the elevator&#8230;"


----------



## blacklightmike

Where did my kids get the idea for frozen peanut butter? Mmmmm


----------



## morbidmike

hey Debbie we have something in common I shave my head topless BWAHAHHAHAAHA


----------



## RoxyBlue

Johnny Thunder said:


> Had a blast filming scenes yesterday at Pennhurst.


And where are the pictures, young man (tapping foot impatiently)?


----------



## debbie5

mike, I'll betcha your rack is nicer, too.


----------



## debbie5

Been here two days and Im climbiiing the walls.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*sigh* time for bed. got the pic done...and i know i can do better.. 

deb and mike...you're both priceless..


----------



## morbidmike

maybe ...Deb I do watch that perkier boobs infomercial


----------



## Death's Door

Glad you're doing better Evil Queen!!!

Sorry to hear about your BIL Debbie.

Glad you have perky boobs Mike. I'm jealous.

Went to Monster Mania with the Jersey Devil M&T on Saturday and had a blast hanging out with the group and checking out the new movies coming out and actor/actresses that were signing autographs and taking pictures. We left about 3 p.m. and by the time I got home at 4:30 p.m. (had to go to Sam's warehouse and pick up chinese food, I fell asleep on the couch about 9 p.m. that night. I was poopy tired from all the fun I had that day. Hopefully I will be my pics today.


----------



## scareme

I think I'm going to try and get some sleep now. Wish me luck.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ever notice when you give a dog a bath in the yard, she makes sure you take one with her?


----------



## debbie5

There is so much food in the house, I'm about ready to walk down to the corner of Main Street and wave people over to the house to come & eat with us!

We went to the Nature Center up here to visit with Iggy the Iguana (who is very mellow..lets you pet him & turns a happy blue-green when you pet him) only to learn that he died a few days ago from eating a penny.  RIP Iggy.

On a better note, I see that the Nature Center is running a free day camp from 10-2 each day, so once all the death & dying formalities are over with, the youngest can spend Wednesday & Thursday there with a few of her friends from up here. Then off to THE OrIGINAL Santa's Workshop at North Pole NY and maybe the Wild Center, which is the most amazing museum & nature center ever. It rained for 2 days & is finally clearing up.

Oh- and so far we have heard "He's in a better place" at least a dozen times....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Mike has nipples on his head...?

Deb...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Seen another sign of Halloween today. In the candy area I found those peanut butter taffy things that come wrapped in orange or black paper (Mary Janes). I like them alot more then I should. Good thing I only see them this time of the year.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm so sorry to hear about Iggy! But I'm glad youre making it through this ordeal ok.

Today I am trying out the new (to me) bread machine that was given to me for my birthday. I have never used one in my life...so i hope it comes out good! *crosses fingers*


----------



## GothicCandle

Bone Dancer said:


> Seen another sign of Halloween today. In the candy area I found those peanut butter taffy things that come wrapped in orange or black paper (Mary Janes). I like them alot more then I should. Good thing I only see them this time of the year.


the candy all toters fear getting. BLECH!


----------



## morbidmike

I'm here I'm there I'm under you bed with a razor knife ...dont look


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> I'm here I'm there I'm under you bed with a razor knife ...dont look


clean up the cat fur while you're under there, okay?


----------



## Spooky1

Say hi to our dog while you're under there. That's where she likes to hang out.


----------



## debbie5

I don't know how much longer I can take cleaning, cooking, washing dishes , laundry AND being happy and nice. It's too much. Too unnatural....I feel like June Cleaver.


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> I'm here I'm there I'm under you bed with a razor knife ...dont look


And be a dear and do something about those dust bunnies, too:devil:


----------



## debbie5

G'Morning!

I forgot about the water up here....
Unlike back at our house, where the water comes from a deep natural aquifer (and wins top honors every year in the state's water-taste competition), the water here comes from a local river & goes through the water treatment plant. Every summer, the water tastes funky...a algae-ish, river bottom, dirty taste. They finally figured out it's due to an infestation in the river of a non-native species of mussel called zebra mussels. The strong taste and smell is nothing that can harm humans, but it does escape the filtration & cleansing of the water system. And what exactly IS this harmless taste?
ZEBRA MUSSEL PI$$. Yes, your local governement is giving you water with clam pee in it. Yup. Love it. Pass me another bottled water, please.....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

OMG!....I was in in the public restroom - I was barely sitting down when I heard a voice in the other stall: "Hi, how are you?"
Me: embarrassed, "fiiiiine!"
Stall: "So what are you up to?"
Me: "Uhhh, just sitting here."
Stall: "Can I come over?"
Me: (attitude) "No, I'm a little busy right now!!"
Stall: "Listen, I'll have to call you back. There's an idiot in the other stall who keeps answering all my questions.


----------



## Spooky1

LOL, Jeff.


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 23 is Ride the Wind Day. I think that's a polite way of saying "go fly a kite"

A contractor in the office next door is going to be running a jackhammer for the next couple of hours. The people who occupy that office are not there, of course, because it would be too noisy for them. They also failed to let anyone on either side of them know they were going to have to listen to a jackhammer for two hours. Very unneighborly of them, I must say.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, we just had an earthquake So did Spooky1 and he's about 40 miles from where I work. Must have been a widespread one.


----------



## Spooky1

Earthquake!!!! We just got shaken here.

We just had a 5.9 earthquake about 50 or so miles from here in central Virginia. It got the building shaking and my cube walls were wobbling.  It was a nice adrenaline surge for the afternoon.


----------



## Spooklights

We had quite a shake here-all the meds fell off the storage shelves...phones in Pasadena seem to be out.


----------



## IMU

We got it here in Harford Co and Mrs felt it in Cecil Co!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And cell phone networks aren't working because everyone is trying to call and say "Hey, we had an earthquake!"

Update is that it was either a 5.8 or 6.0 magnitude, centered near Richmond, VA. Reports so far are that it was felt as far north as New York City and south down to North Carolina.

Better get the leashes ready in the event of an aftershock. There are three dogs in here at the moment. Government buildings down in DC have been evacuated already.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I blame the guys who were running the jackhammer next door. I think they started it:googly:


----------



## IMU

First pic of the earthquake damage!


----------



## Spooky1

LOL, IMU. You better get on the phone to your insurance agent.


----------



## hazeldazel

dudes, that's just a little bit of land surfin'. 

<--rode the Loma Prieta in '89


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 said:


> Earthquake!!!! We just got shaken here.
> 
> We just had a 5.9 earthquake about 50 or so miles from here in central Virginia. It got the building shaking and my cube walls were wobbling.  It was a nice adrenaline surge for the afternoon.


It shook the whole house! Didn't know what was going on! Last time I experienced something like that was in 1969 when we had a quick tremor.


----------



## RoxyBlue

This is the second one in our area within about the past year. The one last year was closer (epicenter about 20 minutes from our house) with a magnitude around 3.6.

I sense a trend starting


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Peeps - still feeling dizzy and sick to my stomach. I was eating lunch (tuna fish wrap) when the earth started moving at work. Hubby called and told me he was sitting in our living room when all his deer mounts started moving. He thought they were coming to life to get back at him. :googly: 

I hope my props are ok at home.


----------



## Hauntiholik

See? It's contagious. We sent our 5.3 early morning rumbling eastward towards y'all.


----------



## Death's Door

Hauntiholik said:


> See? It's contagious. We sent our 5.3 early morning rumbling eastward towards y'all.


I don't even remember reading about this online this morning. I didn't know you guys had one until I just got online and it was mentioned in the same article as our earthquake.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yep. Largest earthquake to hit Colorado since 1973.


----------



## Draik41895

So apparently it was was all over the east coast. Interesting


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL...shaking head.


IMU said:


> First pic of the earthquake damage!


----------



## little jimmy

*Unstructured thought*

Right now, I'm thinking Gonna go get a beer" oh look! a squirrel"


----------



## PirateLady

They've cancelled the first day of school tomorrow because they need to do damage inspections of all the school buildings. Only in Cecil County... So it starts with makeup days already....


----------



## Vlad

Not that this is on my mind or anything PL, but if you and Imu aren't bringing the pirate Saturday does this mean you have more room to carry homemade jelly?


----------



## PirateLady

LOL Vlad... as far as I know unless the weather doesn't cooperate then the Pirate is coming..... might be able to squeeze a jar in though...


----------



## curley

*Earhquake!!*

5.9 today in Maryland! We got rocked today, pretty crazy. We never get them here... Just glad the props made it through ok!


----------



## Evil Queen

Hauntiholik said:


> See? It's contagious. We sent our 5.3 early morning rumbling eastward towards y'all.


And those of us on the west coast appreciate your not sending it our way.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I think you've have enough without sharing EQ 

and now for something complete different....


----------



## morbidmike

boogity boogity boogity lets go haunting !!!! base coated the sewer dweller and glued his new foot on ...so excited to do final paint ....then he must drool and we'll be in business only got a month and a week until setup ...jennifer X is about done and the reaper only has a little work left on his scythe ...I already got DIO gatling gun fixed and I have to repair his leg simple fix but still need atleast a day to do it


----------



## GothicCandle

copy/paste from notalwaysright.com


> Customer: ¬†"Can you show me where the carpet cleaning stuff is?"
> 
> Me: ¬†"Sure, right here." *leads him to the aisle*
> 
> Customer: ¬†"Which one is good for getting blood out of carpet?"
> 
> Me: "Well, this brand works well for spots. How much blood are we talkin' here?"
> 
> Customer: ¬†"About a bucket full&#8230;"
> 
> Me: "You may want to rent a carpet cleaner&#8230;"


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am happy to report that no garden statuary or gargoyles were harmed in Mother Nature's making of an east coast earthquake


----------



## Spooky1

Haunti, I loved the Muppet show as a kid


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Da Weiner said:


> I hope my props are ok at home.





curley said:


> Just glad the props made it through ok!





RoxyBlue said:


> I am happy to report that no garden statuary or gargoyles were harmed in Mother Nature's making of an east coast earthquake


Im so glad to know that you all have your priorities in order! LOL :googly:


----------



## Draik41895

Saw an interesting book today about surviving momhood. its clled "Didnt I feed you yesterday?" I also picked up How to Survive a Horror Movie, and When Werewolves Attack.


----------



## Dixie

I give. Today was our 57th day over 100. It is predicted over 100 for the next 10 days at least, matter of fact, the meteorologist used the term "no end in site". There is just no working when it is 107 outside, and probably 120 in the garage. This years haunt will either have to be built in the ONE week, at the end of September, that the heat wave breaks - or we will have to rely on everything we have built in the years past, and not have anything new. (Inconceivable!) 

So depressing. The heat is melting my motivation and my spirit.


----------



## debbie5

Hurricane coming in...supposed to kick our ass on Sunday. let's see hwo this pans out.


----------



## Vlad

mmmmmm jelly


----------



## Death's Door

Vlad said:


> mmmmmm jelly


I think you're trying to send subliminal messages to Pirate Lady.


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 24 is Vesuvius Day, which commemorates the date in 79 AD that Mount Vesuvius exploded.

All things considered, I think I'd rather have an earthquake


----------



## IMU

Nothing like finding a charge on your credit card from a company you've never heard of for something you never received!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I've had that happen IMU. Contact the credit card company immediately, and dispute the charge.

Random question, but how many people here would dress their dog in a costume for Halloween if the costume were of decent quality(not easily chewed up)?


----------



## IMU

When I found the charge, I checked emails and receipts to make sure I didn't "forget" about a purchase. I contacted the credit card company and asked for more "information" about the transaction. They didn't have anything on it other than the date it occured.

I asked about the company, what type of purchase was it (phone, internet, mail order) and the CC company didn't have anything like that available. I looked up the company and I know I wouldn't have placed an order with them.

Since I don't have any order information, I sent the company an email asking them to reserach my "order" and let me know what it was and where it was being sent.

The response was the typical "canned" response ... 'Thanks, we'll get back to you in a few days' ... so I disputed the charge.

Fun times ...


----------



## scareme

Went back in the hospital Monday. 

Hubby got me crackers and coke in ER waiting room-$2.25
Got to my room too late for supper, Hubby bought me a sandwich-$4.50
Lady in the bed next to me told me I was lucky cause my son was so good to me-I'll take a contract out on her life.
Got a private room last night-priceless. 

Batton down for Irene you guys out on east coast.

Peru just got hit with an earthquake.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yup, had one of those too this year. Though the website never contacted me anyways.


IMU said:


> When I found the charge, I checked emails and receipts to make sure I didn't "forget" about a purchase. I contacted the credit card company and asked for more "information" about the transaction. They didn't have anything on it other than the date it occured.
> 
> I asked about the company, what type of purchase was it (phone, internet, mail order) and the CC company didn't have anything like that available. I looked up the company and I know I wouldn't have placed an order with them.
> 
> Since I don't have any order information, I sent the company an email asking them to reserach my "order" and let me know what it was and where it was being sent.
> 
> The response was the typical "canned" response ... 'Thanks, we'll get back to you in a few days' ... so I disputed the charge.
> 
> Fun times ...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Most definitely .... wait 'till he puts on his jelly pants!......?


Da Weiner said:


> I think you're trying to send subliminal messages to Pirate Lady.


----------



## Jaybo

IMU said:


> Nothing like finding a charge on your credit card from a company you've never heard of for something you never received!


My small hometown has been hit hard with stolen credit cards. It appears that hackers have found a way to compromise several of the local restaurants credit card processing systems. I guarantee this happened because these small businesses have their PC hooked up to the internet to process payments, have little or no antivirus software, and also probably use the same PC to surf the internet.


----------



## Spooky1

scareme said:


> Went back in the hospital Monday.
> 
> Hubby got me crackers and coke in ER waiting room-$2.25
> Got to my room too late for supper, Hubby bought me a sandwich-$4.50
> Lady in the bed next to me told me I was lucky cause my son was so good to me-I'll take a contract out on her life.
> Got a private room last night-priceless.
> 
> Batton down for Irene you guys out on east coast.
> 
> Peru just got hit with an earthquake.


Take care and hope you're home soon scareme. I think we're far enough inland here that Irene won't hit us too bad.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

scareme said:


> Went back in the hospital Monday.
> 
> Hubby got me crackers and coke in ER waiting room-$2.25
> Got to my room too late for supper, Hubby bought me a sandwich-$4.50
> Lady in the bed next to me told me I was lucky cause my son was so good to me-I'll take a contract out on her life.(That made me laugh..it happens a few times with me and my kids...yeah, I'm grandpa...lol)
> Got a private room last night-priceless.
> 
> Batton down for Irene you guys out on east coast.
> 
> Peru just got hit with an earthquake.


ahhh...^ up there.


----------



## Death's Door

Oh Scareme! What are we gonna do with you? Even dealing with what you're dealing with you still have a sense of humor. Take care.


----------



## Spooky1

Something I ate is not sitting well. I think I'll go home and go to bed.


----------



## Bone Dancer

You ate something that you found way in the back of your desk drawer didn't you.


----------



## morbidmike

I dont want to go back to work ...sigh....


----------



## PirateLady

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Most definitely .... wait 'till he puts on his jelly pants!......?


Ok I want pictures of the jelly pants......


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 is awake now and having some soup. He seems to have recovered


----------



## Spooky1

Chicken soup cures all ills


----------



## Dark Angel 27

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Random question, but how many people here would dress their dog in a costume for Halloween if the costume were of decent quality(not easily chewed up)?


I already do! its a pirate/vampire costume...though its getting a little small on him. he's also got a orange and black hoddie with a skull and cross bones design. :xbones:


----------



## morbidmike

home from work ceiling fixed and painted YAY !!!!!


----------



## autumnghost

To all of our haunter brothers and sisters on the east coast: Keeping my fingers crossed that the hurricane takes a sharp right turn into the Atlantic. If not, you're in my thoughts. 

Oh yeah - cover the paper mache!


----------



## debbie5

Still up in hubby's hometown. Nothing to do in town, so we went on a road trip to the Adirondack Mountains yesterday...on the way back, stopped at a roadhouse for a bite to eat. Since I'm fluffy, I never order dessert, but this place is known for its pie, so I order a slice. We were eating at the counter, with the chrome counter stools that spin. I leave my pie to get up & check on my kid in bathroom, come back & some guy is right next to my stool, waiting to pay his bill. I say "Excuse me" so I can sit down, and the guy says,

"Oh, sorry. I don't want to come between you and your pie!"

WAHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! 

QQ

I still can't believe how limited the activities are up here. There isn't even an apple or berry farm to go pick fruit (all cow corn up here)...no horseback riding. No nothing except the movies (going tonight to see Planet of the Apes) and hiking (did that).Well, we could swim but it's too cold. Maybe we could roll drunks....

AND: It never dawned on me that I'm "the weaker sex" and women should wait on men til I got involved with my hubby & came up here to his hometown. In my family, everyone works and does the same stuff- women & men all clean, cook, fix the car, mow the lawn....whatever needs to be done. Up here, it's like it's 1920 gender roles.I'm not a big feminist, but it pisses me off when women do all the cooking...we all sit down to eat...and then the men just get up from the dinner table and go sit & watch tv, while the women wash all the dishes & put the food away. NUTS.


----------



## Spooky1

Felt a little 4.5 aftershock last night around 1am. The original quake apparently left some cracks in the Washington Monument. Now we get to play wait and see with hurricane Irene on Sunday. On the news they showed multiple computer models for Irene's possible tracks, and one had it going straight up the Chesapeake Bay, which would be really bad. Hoping it says off shore. Good luck to all the East coast haunters in her path.


----------



## debbie5

Oh, and scareme....((Hugs)).


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 25 is Kiss and Make Up Day.

Not to be confused with Kiss in Makeup


----------



## debbie5

I still think Paul Stanley is a lil fruity. JAZZ HANDS!!


----------



## Death's Door

Roxy - how can I post a pic like you and the other members do. I know I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer, but I just can't do this for some reason. Do I need to have over 10,000 posts for such a feat?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Da Weiner said:


> Roxy - how can I post a pic like you and the other members do. I know I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer, but I just can't do this for some reason. Do I need to have over 10,000 posts for such a feat?


I think you need at least 10 posts

Take a look at the discussion in this thread. This is for uploading photos from a Photobucket account. Flickr should work the same way.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=22863

You can also attach a picture to your post, but there is a limit on how many times you can do this before you have to delete some. Not as useful.


----------



## bradndez

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Random question, but how many people here would dress their dog in a costume for Halloween if the costume were of decent quality(not easily chewed up)?


I've dressed my dogs and my cat (nothing more fun than wrapping a cat up in gauze to look like a mummy)


----------



## Death's Door

I think I might have figured this out. Is there any way I can delete a post due to the fact that I am practicing on posting pics on the hauntform?


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> August 25 is Kiss and Make Up Day.
> 
> Not to be confused with Kiss in Makeup


Does that mean I have get you mad at me, so I can get a kiss?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Spooky, that would be "kiss my ***" lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Does that mean I have get you mad at me, so I can get a kiss?


I'll kiss you as long as you don't dress like KISS


----------



## RoxyBlue

Da Weiner said:


> I think I might have figured this out. Is there any way I can delete a post due to the fact that I am practicing on posting pics on the hauntform?


I don't think you can delete the post (the mod for this forum can), but you can certainly edit it to remove the attached thumbnail.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Felt a little 4.5 aftershock last night around 1am. The original quake apparently left some cracks in the Washington Monument. Now we get to play wait and see with hurricane Irene on Sunday. On the news they showed multiple computer models for Irene's possible tracks, and one had it going straight up the Chesapeake Bay, which would be really bad. Hoping it says off shore. Good luck to all the East coast haunters in her path.


**chanting**
Stay off shore.
Stay off shore.
Stay off shore.

My mom lives up Chesapeake Bay. 
Literally, you walk out the back door, across the lawn and you end up on the boat dock. I'm hoping the house is spared but it's not looking good.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I was thinkinggg.....maybe....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> **chanting**
> Stay off shore.
> Stay off shore.
> Stay off shore.
> 
> My mom lives up Chesapeake Bay.
> Literally, you walk out the back door, across the lawn and you end up on the boat dock. I'm hoping the house is spared but it's not looking good.


That's right - don't anyone be like that guy who walked out on a sandbar to take pictures of a tsunami on the west coast


----------



## debbie5

You know you are a nerd when you track down the head of the local rock & mineral club to find out where the good fossil & mineral digs are. It's nice when someone gives you a heads up that some places are too hard for kids to dig. Guess I don't get any black tourmaline this time. 
Boat tour tomorrow of 1000 Islands & Boldt Castle, campfire cooking lesson at nature center, then fluorosent mineral hunt..Civil War Manassas/reenactment & encampment Saturday...Nerd's Paradise. 

I hear mike has manasses...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol...poor mike.


----------



## trishaanne

Nothing like having a hurricane heading your way and a make and take scheduled for the same time. I think I may need to start drinking..lol. Parts of our area are under evacuation alerts but I'm about 4 miles from the ocean and up a hill, so if the water gets this high, we're all screwed. I would usually head to the ocean during a hurricane..been doing it since we were old enough to walk. However, because people today are incredibly STUPID, they are closing beaches and boardwalks and keeping everyone away! The NERVE!!! I'm heading down there anyway...they can chase me off if they want to get out of their car and get sandblasted trying to track me down on the sand.  As for the haunters, it's going to be interesting if they all get rained in here...lol


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> You know you are a nerd when you track down the head of the local rock & mineral club to find out where the good fossil & mineral digs are. It's nice when someone gives you a heads up that some places are too hard for kids to dig. Guess I don't get any black tourmaline this time.


I need to look for fossil sharks teeth at Calvert Cliffs soon. I heard a report that part of the cliffs collapsed during the earthquake and now with the hurricane coming it will have washed lots of fossils onto the beach.


----------



## Spooky1

trishaanne said:


> Nothing like having a hurricane heading your way and a make and take scheduled for the same time. I think I may need to start drinking..lol. Parts of our area are under evacuation alerts but I'm about 4 miles from the ocean and up a hill, so if the water gets this high, we're all screwed. I would usually head to the ocean during a hurricane..been doing it since we were old enough to walk. However, because people today are incredibly STUPID, they are closing beaches and boardwalks and keeping everyone away! The NERVE!!! I'm heading down there anyway...they can chase me off if they want to get out of their car and get sandblasted trying to track me down on the sand.  As for the haunters, it's going to be interesting if they all get rained in here...lol


Trish have you ever heard of something called a storm surge? Not a good idea to go to the beach for a hurricane.


----------



## GothicCandle

Is this conversation proof my mom doesn't listen to me? lol  

Me: What time is it?
Mom: I don't know but it's a quarter to 7 and I'm tired.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Gothic, she must have really meant it when she said she was tired


----------



## trishaanne

Spooky1...we don't go into the ocean. We just go down to the beach, enjoy the rain, massive winds and watching the waves. Oh, the sandblasting is always fun too...kind of like dermabrasion without the expense...lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

You don't have to be in the ocean to experience a storm surge:


----------



## Hauntiholik

good news - my mom stocked up on CHOCOLATE and ATOMIC FIREBALLS for the storm!!!
Umm okay mom. What about all of the water?
I'll wedge a towel under the door.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Chocolate AND atomic fireballs (nom nom nom)? Now there's a woman who knows her priorities

Spooky1 picked up some nonperishables tonight on the way home from work - better than waiting until the storm hits, we lose power, and everyone makes a run on the grocery store. Sadly, he forgot to pick up any atomic fireballs, but I believe we already have some chocolate in the house.


----------



## debbie5

I friend invited us over to hang out with several other friends...kids swam in the pool, we all watched the bats flying overhead and then..FILET MIGNON at 10 pm! SWEET! Did I mention that we rarely eat steak and never eat filet!!?? (crying tears of carnivore joy...).

Okay- so how is a storm surge diff from a tidal wave? (I'd Google it but this computer is too slow). Is the diff that a storm surge doesn't suck out a lot of water 1st..it just rushes in?? Holy poo- thats a scary vid Roxy. Thanks for posting it. I never knew!


----------



## trishaanne

Roxy, we never get that close to the water...we're safe. We usually can't walk against the wind..lol. My mom went to the stores today trying to get batteries and a flashlight....went to 6 stores and they were all sold out. Walmart is sold out of batteries, flashlights, water, toilet paper and bread...lol


----------



## debbie5

"Dear debbie5,
Please be advised that while we know you only recently discovered the joys of cabbage, eating cabbage noodles, cole slaw and pickled cabbage in one meal is just too much. Do it again, and we will **not** give you a 2 minute warning or upper lip sweat. 
Love & Squeezes, 
Your Intestines"


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Dixie

Heading out of town for a couple of days for a "girls trip" with Mom. Will be keeping up with you guys via Tapatalk, and will be watching the news for updates on Irene. Keeping all of my east coast friends close in my thoughts this weekend, I hope all stays safe. :/


----------



## Draik41895

Progress.


----------



## Spooky1

Debbie,

Storm surge is the water that is pushed toward the shoreline by the force of winds from a hurricane or other intense storm. When combined with normal tides, the surge can create water levels 15 feet or more about the mean water level. This rise in water can cause severe flooding in coastal areas.

In the United States, one of the greatest recorded storm surges was generated by 2005's Hurricane Katrina, which produced a maximum storm surge of more than 25 ft.

A tsunamis is caused by an earthquake or undersea land slide and can affect areas thousands of miles away from the point of origin. The record tsunami wave was recorded in Alaska at 500 meters (1640 ft) high. 
http://www.extremescience.com/zoom/index.php/earth-records/20-biggest-wave

For either, bays or inlets can cause the water to be funneled and pile up to reach greater heights.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Are we havin a quiz later?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bone Dancer said:


> Are we havin a quiz later?


Yes. Essay quiz, no multiple choice.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yeah, so you better study up, BD

That moss looks really good, Draik - well done! Love the pumpkins, too.


----------



## IMU

Yep ... confirmed my credit card info was stolen!  Account closed, zero liability for $$$ but ... now I have to see if my ID was stolen as well.


----------



## Spooky1

Time to keel haul some credit card thieves!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That bites, IMU Hope it's nothing worse than just a hacked number.

We've had that happen twice with corporate credit cards. Fortunately American Express was really on the ball with notifying us of suspicious activity as soon as it occurred.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Gotta take these hurricanes, tornadoes, etc. seriously. I rode out Hugo in '89 when I lived on St. Thomas. It was a mess. It's easy to become complacent when an area has been missed for a period of time. Odds are it wont be catastrophic, but why take a chance?

...and in the meantime, Texas and Oklahoma continue to bake. It's always something.


----------



## Hauntiholik

IMU said:


> Yep ... confirmed my credit card info was stolen!  Account closed, zero liability for $$$ but ... now I have to see if my ID was stolen as well.


Been there. Done that. My credit card number was swiped from a credit card reader at a gas station and used to buy a bunch of crap online.

Check your credit report! You are entitled to get a free report from each of the Equifax, Experian and TransUnion.

http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/edu/pubs/consumer/credit/cre34.shtm


----------



## IMU

I order a free report every 4 months (1 at a time from 1 of the 3 reporting companies) so it covers some activity for that time period and the new stuff.

I'm leaning towards an online company's info getting hacked and they got JUST my acct info and not my ID.


----------



## debbie5

I need your help. I am on the Methusela of computers..I can't even open links...I need to decide if I should take a road trip back home Sunday afternoon. I am going from Massena, NY (Up on Canadien border) driving east to Plattsburg and going down the northway /I-81 to Clifton Park (and then Schenectady). I have a feelling we will get NAILED with wind gusts and rain, and am leaning towards hubby calling in & taking Monday off (without pay!) so we can travel safely then. Looking at the projected path- what would YOU do? Should I take the risk and go home so I can at least be home to help bail out my cellar, etc? I don't know if the Adirondack Mountains will shield us from the wind, or shoot it up between them & make it worse.


----------



## Bone Dancer

People first, cellars second.


----------



## trishaanne

Deb, I think it MAY blow itself out by the time it gets that far but I wouldn't count on it. I just saw that Madmomma's area may be evacuating too. I'd be better safe than sorry if I were you. We're supposed to be in for a direct hit here..the rains have just started and are supposed to continue through Sunday night. From what I just heard, hurricane supposed to hit here later tonight through Sunday late afternoon. 

I would play it safe if I were you. You have kids in the car and you never know what to expect. They just said that someplace in NY, if the winds get up to 60 MPH they will be closing down the roads, so why risk getting stuck halfway home because of the roads closing. Ride it out up there. THINGS can be replaced if they get wet, YOU can't!


----------



## debbie5

Yeahhhh...I slept on it & hope I can convince hubby to leave Monday. No chance we can leave today --still too much to do to get estate settled, etc. up here. Thanks, hun.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

be safe debbie! 

and please all my wonderful friends on the east coast, please be careful!


----------



## IMU

The rain & winds are slowly making their presents known here ...


----------



## trishaanne

After all the preparations, it's been downgraded, again, and will be barely a hurricane when it hits. Home owners on the ocean front didn't even board up windows or even tape them. We'll still get a lot of rain and some wind but nothing at all like they were promising. All those people evacuated and nothing will come of it after all. Better safe than sorry I guess, but I get so tired of these false alarms!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's pretty much a "damned if you do, damned if you don't" situation. Tell people to prepare for the worst and the worst doesn't come, people bitch. Tell them it will be nothing and the worst happens, people bitch. Nobody's happy either way.

We're getting the start of rain and wind here at the moment. My niece in Virginia Beach is seeing a whole lot more of that than we are.


----------



## Kaoru

I agree with you Roxy. It's a good thing if it's not as bad as people might think so that the less damage caused the better. I'm CT so we won't feel it here till Sunday afternoon. Although even though it's been downgraded to a category 1 the problem is the size, slow speed and heavy rains that go with it. Take a pummeling for to long and rain just adds up. Hope it's not as bad as predictions say they might be.


----------



## trishaanne

I went down to the beach around 5:00 pm, and the waves are picking up a little and there's a little more rain and wind than before, but still nothing very exciting. I took some pictures but can't even get them out of my camera (I hate being technically challenged..lol) 

We may go back down there tonight or if not, first thing in the morning. I'll take more pictures, because it's supposed to be pretty intense by 8:00 AM. I'll just have to get my son to show me how to post them...lol. 

It looks like a ghost town though...there are no cars anywhere and most of the stores in the area are boarded up. Even the Chinese restaurants...they NEVER close! 

Glad to know that The Watcher made it through the storm so far...stay safe Jim! Everyone else...stay safe and I'll try to get pictures tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's still raining


----------



## scareme

I wanna go home! I hoped to get home Fri or today but so far no luck. Doc says maybe Sun. or Mon. The high doses of steroids are messing with my blood sugar, so now I'm on insulin, and the hits just keep on coming. Rick was suppose to fly out to Turkey today, but since I'm still in the hospital, they are going to let him wait till Mon. Fingers crossed everyone. I'd like to get home before Rick leaves. 105 here today, we are still breaking heat records. At least I'm in AC!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear you're still in the hospital, Scareme I'll cross my fingers and toes for you. Of course, I might not be able to walk that way.......:jol:


----------



## debbie5

We decided to come home today, as State campsites were throwing people out and I saw on a Canadian news station how people in **Montreal** (!!) were being asked to avoid unnecessary travel. Better safe than sorry. We hit a few cells of scattered rain on the interstate coming home & people were slamming on their brakes as soon as the rain started - going from 70 to 50 in seconds. VERY scary. Glad to be home.


----------



## debbie5

OH geez, scareme! Get outta there!! ((hugs))

Banana bread oatmeal....not so good when I'm really craving a hamburger.


----------



## morbidmike

went to the casino tonight left over 100 bucks ahead YAY!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

I was watching the Weather Channel this afternoon, and they had shots of how NYC was preparing for the probable surge of water into the city. They showed lots & lots of sandbags..all of them sitting ON TOP OF PALLETS, ready to keep the water out. Duh. Damn Yankees don't know how to sandbag....

Also, at 3pm they were telling us our area would get 70-80 mph winds. Now we will have 30 mph with gusts to 65. That's a big difference.


----------



## morbidmike

damn Yankees was a great band back in the day Uncle Ted Nugent was in it


----------



## debbie5

I luvs me some Ted. But I got kicked off his website for my user name: NotTed'sWife..LMAO.


----------



## Draik41895

My pumpkins are done. my tombstones are done. My cauldron is done. My arms are done. Now i just need my witch.


----------



## morbidmike

Is Irene over ??? I hope all our members who went through it are safe and well !!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

We survived Irene here. Had wind gusts of over 50 mph and not as much rain as was forecast. We walked the dog around the neighborhood this morning and saw lots of small tree debris, a few larger branches down and one large fallen tree. So over all not to bad here. We never lost power. The worst of the storm was after midnight so we slept through most of it.


----------



## trishaanne

We survived just fine. Had to pump almost 1000 gallons of water out of the pool..it was all the way up to the patio. Pumped it at midnight and again this morning. TONS of leaves and crap in the pool. Branches down all over. We never lost power...it just flickered on and off. Our back yard is under 4-6 inches of water in some spots. 

We just came back from the beach...went to two different towns until they started kicking people off. Water came all the way up into the street, even over the 10 foot tall sand dunes they built to prevent that. We went to Ocean Grove, and the fishing pier was taking a battering. Waves were smashing into the side of the building. The pier is about 150-200 feet long and I'd say maybe 25 feet high. 

There are no stores at all open around here, not even McDonalds or Walmart. Roads are still pretty empty. I have some great pictures....now I just have to figure out how to get them out of my camera! If I can figure it out, I'll post them.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

so happy all of you made it through!


----------



## niblique71

We all look forward to those pics Patty. Glad you made it through with little or no Damage. We just got a call from the township Police.... It seems that one of our local rivers has severely overflowed and people are being forced to evacuate in those low lying areas. I haven't ventured out yet just to give the Emergency crews some time to clear the roads of Debris. 

The Delaware river is predicted to have some severe fooding with the crest happening monday evening at approx 29' over flood stage. It's really something to see a river touching the bottom of a bridge that once had 30' of clearance underneath. My thoughts are for Everone that is suffering right now including those along the rivers.


----------



## trishaanne

http://pbckt.com/aN.ip2lN

Lets see if this works~

WOOOHOOO...I DID IT!!!! Phew, now I'm exhausted...maybe I should take a nap...LOL. NAH...sitting here working on the last of the invitations then on to the guest "gifts" and walk of fame blocks. Thank goodness for the storm making it too miserable to go outside to do anything. Forcing me to work on the things I have to do!


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 28 is:

Race Your Mouse Day

Clean Up All The Crap That Irene Left In Your Yard Day

Put Everything Back Outside That Came Inside Because Of Irene Day

Check To Be Sure No Shingles Or Siding Came Off Your House Because Of Irene Day


----------



## PirateLady

Well glad to here most people on here came out of Irene with little damage. We were without power about 8 hours and our garden took a beating... so did my clematis vines one trellis completely broke off and the other leaning.... But all and all we made out well. 

I just think its terrible how businesses take advantage of situations like the hurricane to charge outrageous prices for things necessary for the public to survive. The reason I brought this up was we stopped in a Kmart on Sat morning and they were selling a 24 bottle case of water for $11.99. Can you believe that? Usual price for that is between $4 and $6........ what's up with that?????


----------



## niblique71

I just went out for a drive. Our local river is BOILING over. The famous fishing spot "Ken Lockwood Gorge" is totally flooded out. The police won't let ANYONE within 1/4 mile of any of the bridges. To make matters worse, Just south of the gorge is Lake solitude which has a dam under construction. The town is worried that the dam will collapse and put the neighboring town under 6' or more of water.

There is a backwoods trail to get down there (avoiding the police). I went down to try and get pictures, thinking I was the only one. WRONG there was about 30 people down there taking pics (as best they could through the trees. The water sounds like the start of a nascar race as it is careening overthe top of the dam. SCARY!.

I hope that damn holds up. There were emergency workers trying to shore things up, but I think it's up to fate.

These are just a few pic where I could get close enough to take some pics. Giant logs were slamming into the side of the bridge as I was there. These pics were taken about 1/2 mile downstream of the solitude lake Dam, which is still intact as of this post.


















As bad as this pic is, it's the only picture I could take of the dam from the hillside above. The trees almost totally block the picture.









We didn't have really bad winds overnight untill now. THe backside of the storm is stronger (here) than the front side. It was a scary walk through the woods with branches falling all around.


----------



## debbie5

The flooding up here is nuts. There is a HUGE dam they are afraid will fail soon...I've never seen it so bad. The monitoring devices for the dam have failed, and previous dam overspill record was 20,000 cubic feet per second..last reading now was 100,000 cfs. Rivers were very high even before the storm. A friend just posted a pic of 3 feet of water in her living room. Historic covered bridges in Vermont and near me are being ripped apart.


----------



## morbidmike

good luck to all the peep's affected by Irene


----------



## debbie5

Near me..this river is usually about calf deep and 60 feet wide.


----------



## GothicCandle

I went camping for the weekend and while I was away(mom was home) my dog whimsy felt the need to dig a tunnal between our backyard and our neighbor's. . . :undecideton:


----------



## trishaanne

To all of our haunters friends in the New England area, stay safe! Apparently, according to the news, you're getting hammered by this storm as much as we did. And since it's on its way to Canada, all Canadian haunters, be careful too.


----------



## debbie5

This is creepy...the anteater looks kinda..human..alien..ish...especially at around :48 seconds. CREEPY!


----------



## Draik41895

Thats so cute!!!! I want a pet anteater!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That anteater was totally thinking "Gimme some ants NOW, dammit!"


----------



## niblique71

Draik41895 said:


> Thats so cute!!!! I want a pet anteater!!!!


The hurricane is officially over... LOL, We're on to anteaters!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

had another movie night with my friend. We watched "Due Date" after watching this movie, i feel discusting and corrupted. Ewww. Things are in that movie that should never be in there in the first place....*shivers* 

I feel jaded against any more comedies. its like playing russion roulette. its all risk and you never know what you'll get. That movie could only have been written by stoners. 

as far as i can tell, the only remedie is to go to bed and hopefully i wont be dreaming about the filth i saw tonight. Night everyone!


----------



## Draik41895

I can only think of one thing that was really that bad in that movie... Any way...






I spent the whole day sculpting on and off. whew.


----------



## PirateLady

Here's to everyone having a wonderful day after the wild weekend's weather.


----------



## PirateLady

*Halloween Rap*


----------



## morbidmike

dosent wanna go to work wants to go back to bed


----------



## debbie5

I have so many stupid, almost overdue, paperwork-y things to do, I may scream...I never DID finish my daughter's application for Fall Girl Scout camp weekend. Oh well. Funny how a week away screws stuff up.


----------



## Vlad

Grrrr no power most of the weekend and water in the garage where, Surprise!!!, it's filled with Halloween stuff. Taking the day off to deal with it.


----------



## Death's Door

Hello Hauntforum peeps - From reading the above posts, everyone has survived with little/no damage from the bitch Irene. I had the Toga Party on Saturday but we started a lot earlier. A lot of phone calls on Friday and Saturday regarding who was coming or staying hom. I did suggest cancelling because of the flooding and road closings for Saturday, however, everyone wanted to come and play. We started around 3 p.m. and ended around 8 p.m. that night. I was actually putting things away/cleaning up at 9 p.m. Hubby and I sat outside on Saturday night to watch the storm. 

Went food shopping as I usually do on Friday and it was nuts - a lot of impulse buying. While I was shopping for the items needed, I could feel anxiety building up inside me just from these people around me. I didn't let it get to me and I was glad to leave that mayhem. 

I don't know about you guys but the weather channel seemed to be more accurate than the local news channels. I guess they jumped on their 15 minutes of attention in hyping/scaring everyone. 

Not too much damage except for one big tree limb and a bunch of branches. Got some water in the basement but not as bad as expected. Chilled all day yesterday. The knot in my neck has finally stopped (stress).


----------



## Dark Angel 27

contemplating another trip to muskegon. And thinking about bringing Bruiser along...i'm trying to imagine how he'll handle the snow...he's never seen it and he hates rain...it would be hillarious if he took to the snow!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love JibJab videos - they're so much fun and such a hoot


----------



## Dark Angel 27

PirateLady said:


> Jibjab Halloween rap - YouTube


hahaha! I love this video!


----------



## debbie5

Burrp.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The AC system at work is shut off while we wait for a repair part. First person smokes outside my open window, I'm gonna bust a cap in his a$$ :googly:


----------



## debbie5

Staple their a$$!

This is kinda old news, but..it's sad. I don't care about what *race** my superheroes are. But I am mad they killed off Peter Parker.Fercrineoutloud- will we ever stop discussing race? 
http://www.cnn.com/2011/SHOWBIZ/08/03/new.spider.man/index.html?npt=NP1


----------



## RoxyBlue

They left out all the other races, so he's really only biracial, not multiracial And yes, as long as there are folks that feel the need to be superior to someone else, we will continue to have issues of race, gender, wealth, location, intelligence, how much stuff you have, you name it.

Purple skin - it's a good look for a superhero.


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> The AC system at work is shut off while we wait for a repair part. First person smokes outside my open window, I'm gonna bust a cap in his a$$ :googly:


The doctor I work for does some pulmonology...I could send you ugly pictures of 'smoker's lung' to post in your window. That ought to get rid of the smokers, and you won't have to deal with them. BONUS; you could use these gross looking pictures for Halloween props too, if you do a mad scientist's lab.


----------



## PirateLady

RoxyBlue said:


> The AC system at work is shut off while we wait for a repair part. First person smokes outside my open window, I'm gonna bust a cap in his a$$ :googly:


Take pictures.. I wanna see you bust a cap... LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yep..no..no??? yep?? yep, yep...no?? .no, no?? yep, yep, no yep..?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Spooklights, I worked in a research lab years ago that specialized in lung studies. There were some lovely pictures of smokers' lungs available for any who wished to see them

Years ago I knew a guy who spent probably a good third of his workday out on the loading dock smoking. He was not convinced that nicotine was addictive. I also had this conversation many years ago with another co-worker who smoked incessantly:

Him: "I can give up cigarette smoking any time I want to."
Me: "Really?"
Him: "Yeah, I just switch to a pipe instead."



PirateLady said:


> Take pictures.. I wanna see you bust a cap... LOL


One of my co-workers who was raised in New York was very amused by the comment, which was a good thing since he likes to smoke cigars outside the building. I told him it was fair warning


----------



## trishaanne

Just popped over here from Facebook...a few of the forum members had some major storm issues. Digger and Deb, doggieshop and probably a few others. Let's send them some warm, fuzzy happy thoughts to sustain them through all the cleanup they face! Thank you----this has been a public service announcement!


----------



## morbidmike

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> yep..no..no??? yep?? yep, yep...no?? .no, no?? yep, yep, no yep..?


coo coo coo coo coo coo ^this fella is nuttier than a fruit cake I tell ya


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

^ ahhh, well..need I say more...?


----------



## morbidmike

^ yes you shall


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

^ nut ball ^


----------



## morbidmike

^ needs a straight jacket and a padded room ^ looney as duck


----------



## Spooky1

Waiting to watch the cage match between Mike and FE.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the person above the post above me .... fruit loop .... Daffy and Goofy are students to that clown.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you boys need a timeout?:jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Twas the night before school started, when all through the town, the parents were cheering. It was a riotous sound!
By 8, kids were washed and tucked into bed.
Where memories of homework filled them with dread!
New pencils, new folders, new notebooks too!
New teachers, new friends. Their anxiety grew!
The parents just giggled when they learned of this fright and shouted upstairs: Go To Bed! It's A School Night!


----------



## debbie5

I still think of that Staples commercial, how the Dad was dancing in the aisles, waiting for the kids to go back to school. "It's The Most Wonderful Time of the Year"...
I tell my kids, "I love you, but I love you MORE when you are in school 6 hours each day". 
Hey- they can go to therapy like I did...I'm just doing my job as a parent...chipping away at their self-esteem a lil bit each day. 

Just kidding..they know I like it when they are gone since I can get things actually accomplished each day. Life is saner. Summer is nuts. A good nuts, but nuts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

For some reason this little ditty has been popping into my head for the past week or two. It's a song parody that was published in Mad magazine decades ago, and is sung to the tune of "Clementine"

_In the bathroom, in the cabinet
O'er the sink whose faucets shine
There's a funny little bottle
And they call it "iodine"

Oh you funny, oh you funny,
Oh you funny iodine
You don't taste good with a cookie
But for boo-boos, you're just fine_

Probably 90% of what I learned in college is long gone, but I can still remember stupid useless stuff like this song


----------



## debbie5

Hubby & I were just discussing this a while ago...how you remember the stupid stuff...like the song I learned in 3rd grade where we sung the names of the US states in alphabetical order.

There has to be some technical name for this phenomenon....


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> There has to be some technical name for this phenomenon....


Useless Trivia Syndrome


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Hubby & I were just discussing this a while ago...how you remember the stupid stuff...like the song I learned in 3rd grade where we sung the names of the US states in alphabetical order.
> 
> There has to be some technical name for this phenomenon....


Walking Encyclopedia or to be an encyclopedia of useless facts. Though I guess this would only be said of someone with particular skill in remembering random information.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

LOL you guys are a riot!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I think I am more of a notebook of useless facts.


----------



## GothicCandle

I have invented a new word: Everyall - a combination of "everything" and "all of it" 

Me: You have eaten everyall! You've eaten all of it! (said when I discovered my friends and I(mostly them) had eaten all my chex mix.


----------



## debbie5

Yesterday, stuck in a post-flood traffic jam for 1/2 an hour with a chatty 7 year old....

Gracie:"What blood type are you, Momma?"
Me: "O positive, hun.".
Grace: "I didn't think you were ANYthing positive..."

 QQ She knows me too well...

(It had been a bad day with The Drunkies...and I had spent most of the day whining about it...)


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 30 is Frankenstein Day. This day honors author Mary Wollenstone Shelley, born on August 30,1797. She wrote the book "Frankenstein "in 1818.


----------



## Draik41895

Missing the bus on purpose?!?! What an appalling accusation! I would never do such a thing!!!!


----------



## debbie5

I still am amazed that she wrote that in 1818. That a freaky book for that time.


----------



## trishaanne

Today I made 2 loaves of banana nut bread, a loaf of cheddar cheese bread and 6 dozen chocolate chip cookies. Now I'm off to mow the front yard (the guys can do the back), try to clean the pool that got trashed during the storm and then it's play time. I need to paint the "walk of fame" blocks, finish the invitations, make some PVC candles, try to figure out what kind of centerpieces I'm going to make for the party, finish the invitations and try to work on the guest gifts. Better get busy...time is ticking! Thank goodness for the energy the cool weather provides!


----------



## debbie5

trishaanne is discovering her inner Towanda! 

Go kick some hiney, grrl..


----------



## pensivepumpkin

I should have known I would need one more pool noodle after they had all disappeared from stores. All for want of a pool noodle... *sigh*


----------



## debbie5

edit...more late night rambling...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, debbie, I now know EXACTLY how you feel, in regards to drunkie neighbor. Except mine is junkie neighbor. I've had to tell this guy numerous times over the past few days to stay away from my property, and today (I was off of work and he didn't know it) I walk outside, and the guy is walking across my front yard to talk to my business partner. I admit I did not handle it as well as I should have. I called him every name but nice guy and told him flatly that if i saw him on my property again, one of us would go to jail. Now it's 1:52am, and my trashcans have been picked up and dumped all over my yard. Luckily my pits were in the house, or I would be on tomorrow's news, as the owner of "vicious" dogs. Said "vicious" dogs are currently all laying on their bed, cuddled up in a puppy pile. They look comfy and i am sleep deprived.


----------



## scareme

I'm trying to claw my way out of the depts of hell, but I can't lift my arms.


----------



## debbie5

((hugs)) to my scareme. Are the docs trying anything new to help you thru this?


----------



## debbie5

Bio- it can get ugly FAST...be careful. I had to have hubby gently shove me into the house last week, as I was shaking like a leaf, I was so pi$$ed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 31 is:

The Last Day of August

National Trail Mix Day


Don't give up, Scareme. Those arms will lift if for no other reason that you're really stubborn and determined to succeed


----------



## Dark Angel 27

can't wait for Autumn to come. its been way to hot down here! 

the bread machine is on the 'rise' stage and I'm sitting here, typing on the keyboard. 

Scareme, Hells not a fun place to be, i'll be praying for you!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i just had to share this...


----------



## debbie5

I love this....and I further love that they say exactly how they made it. Covet!
http://www.etsy.com/listing/53845944/wall-tentacle


----------



## morbidmike

work time is upon me then maybe prop time


----------



## Death's Door

I have been having such a crappy day at work that I am going to send good karma to all my Hauntforum members. From some of the above posts, it's well needed. 

Me and Hubby cleaned up all the branches in the yard from the storm and put them out on the curb last night. A total of seven big trashcanful of them. 

Tonight I'm making a no-sugar added banana cream pie for hubby's 51st birthday that we will be celebrating on Friday. 

I don't know if I posted this but if I didn't I think it's needs mentioning again - I was talking with the hub about making wooden boards for the two porch windows (boarded up house look) and how I could use the foam. Last Monday, hubby found a heap of 1 inch foam boards in good conditon at a place under construction and asked if he could take them. The owner said yes. He brought home a bunch of them home for me. I told him how much I loved the foam and him. I guess he's making his way out of the Halloween closet. :jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Heading out to Virginia Park tomorrow to install more cameras...next week I'll be in Mikey's area..Kazoo pressure washing 22 apt buildings...then back to lansing to install a new DVR and more cameras...then back to Jackson to finish up on a few apt rehabs....in between this I will be changing diapers.


----------



## trishaanne

Call when you get to this area. I'll cook you dinner and put you up for the night.


----------



## Spooky1

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Heading out to Virginia Park tomorrow to install more cameras...next week I'll be in Mikey's area..Kazoo pressure washing 22 apt buildings...then back to lansing to install a new DVR and more cameras...then back to Jackson to finish up on a few apt rehabs....in between this I will be changing diapers.


Aren't you a little old to be wearing diapers, or did you get some of those astronaut diapers to cut those time consuming bathroom breaks from your busy schedule? :googly:


----------



## morbidmike

I dont live by Kzoo its like over an hr away I live in grand rapids


----------



## debbie5

mike lives near the pinkie..

Gee, mike..when I visit my pal in Rothbury, I should drop by and scratch on your window screens.


----------



## morbidmike

I used to install camera's its kinda fun


----------



## debbie5

mike...he's installing cameras that people KNOW ABOUT...not the ones you used to install.


----------



## morbidmike

oh my bad muhahahahaha ps... you need to smile more while showering


----------



## debbie5

Every day, when I wash my left arm, I think of you, mike.


----------



## trishaanne

So, tomorrow I have my 3 granddaughters here (one is only 3 months old so she can't help much). So, basically it;s my 2 granddaughters and my cousins three girls, ages 3,4 and 6. Tomorrows project....making donuts! My cousin's kids get here at 7:30 and leave at 9, so there's not much time to make real ones. We'll cheap and make donuts for them from Pillsbury Grands biscuits and icing. The grandkids are here all day so we'll be making apple cider donuts for them, (ok, for grandpa and I, but they get to help..lol). I think it going to be a fun, but messy, day!


----------



## debbie5

Hubby is working a 16 hour day 'til midnight (to make up for taking Monday offf due to bereavement,..he gets no bereavement pay and was/still is pretty messed up with his brother's death)...I am cooking this deceptively simple recipe...I took out mushrooms, added in some French spice blend instead of rosemary & some V8 cuz I'm out of tomato paste. It's amazzziinngggggg....I think it will cook faster as I got boneless skinless chicken legs on sale. I cant wait to have him home so we can eat it over some Uncle Bens brown rice! Nomnomnom...
http://www.food.com/recipe/braised-chicken-thighs-with-button-mushrooms-283649

its now in my belly...next time, I wont mess up & butter the rice.


----------



## debbie5

omg..all that cinnamon! try to do the cinn/sugar outside. I am saying this as I just discovered powdered Fun Dip all over my floor!! Snickerdoodles are easy to do, too...when I do fried dough, I put down huge sheets of tin foil around pan (foil wont blow up in wind & be dangerous..you can use an old flattened big box too)& set it right on my porch, so kids can see it cook, but cant get near it.


----------



## grimghost

Sounds like you will have a great/messy time. Been playing foam swords with the grandkids who live with us. Having a great time and good way to relief work stress. They like it when I "Knight" them using the line from 1981's Excalibur movie.
Here is a link for those who forget the Knight sequence. It starts at 5:00 minute mark





They Grandkids love it and just keep coming back over and over for me to do it gain to them.


----------



## trishaanne

Deb, we make snickerdoodles every year as we are doing Christmas cookies. Well, that and about 11 other kinds of cookies, plus fudge, cracker jacks and peanut or cashew brittle. I wouldn't trade these times for anything in the world, and if it means I have to vacuum a few extra times and mop the floor again, it's a small price to pay. Seems I don't get to see them anywhere near enough anymore.

Grim, my girls play pirates with their swords. Of course, they also play vampires and zombies, princesses, and anything else they can think of. The best was last mischief night, when the haunt was open, and one of the 3 year olds came running out of the house dressed as a little vampire, hid behind a large tombstone and scared the crap out of people who were being chased from the back yard by Michael Myers! And, it was all her idea!!! She wanted to come outside to scare people like grandma, and since noone expected anyone that size to be out there, she did a great job! 

I love being able to twist and warp their little minds.....MUWAHAHAHA!!! :zombie::zombie:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

congrats trish, that must have been fun!


----------



## RoxyBlue

September 1 is Emma M. Nutt Day - celebrates the first woman telephone operator in America.

And here is my favorite telephone operator:


----------



## debbie5

when I send or delete PM's, Im not getting a message that anything was sent or deleted....?


----------



## debbie5

I don't think I posted this, so here goes.
I have beefed before here about how for years, our school district has put in "teacher education days" the day before and on Halloween, which effectively kills Halloween parties in school. 
I just got the school calendar & this year, with Halloween on a Monday- there IS NO DAY OFF! No long weekend! Kids are in school on Halloween! I pointed this out to my 7 year old, who cheered. She then said "Maybe now we can have a costume dance? Cuz there has never been a costume dance, and it would be nice for some kids who cant go trick or treating to have someplace to go on Halloween night." I suggested she write a letter to the school principle suggesting it & offering to help decorate, as well as give some other suggestions. The meticulously cursived, handwritten-in-pencil note went out Monday. She offered to decorate, bring in some of my fog machines & skellies, suggested a bake sale, a paper plate mask making event before the party (for kids who can't afford costumes) and to call it Fall Costume Dance so kids who don't celebrate Halloween can attend. 
My Halloweeny, pumpkin-heart grew three sizes that day....


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> when I send or delete PM's, Im not getting a message that anything was sent or deleted....?


I don't think anyone does

In the User CP, you can edit your options so that a copy of your sent message is saved in your Sent Items folder, though.


----------



## debbie5

FYI: 9/11 has been deemed a National Day Of Service. You can sign up to meetup.com to find things to do in your area. I had always scoffed at such things, BUT...I decided to go sort food at the food pantry with my 14 year old and we had fun! You meet the best people, because everyone WANTS to be there, working. Not all volunteer activities are long..some are 1 1/2 hours (sorting food), some are all day (like fundraising for food pantry at a wine festival or clearing out an old cemetery). At the long events, there is usually some type of catering provided for free. What the heck- it's something new to try.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

Debbie- I love your kid. that is awesome. wow.


----------



## debbie5

pensivepumpkin said:


> Debbie- I love your kid. that is awesome. wow.


Thanks! She's all the best of me & hubby put together.


----------



## GothicCandle

pensivepumpkin said:


> Debbie- I love your kid. that is awesome. wow.


Agreed, I don't even know your kid and it makes me proud to hear such a great story. Too bad more kids aren't like this.


----------



## Draik41895

Like a gazelle from the hands of a hunter, like a bird from the snare of a fowler, free yourself


----------



## Spooklights

I got an extra unscheduled day off today because I woke up sick this morning. Went back to sleep and felt much better at noon when I woke up. So I have today, Friday, the Weekend, and Monday off. And true to Spooklights Family Tradition, I started putting up some Halloween things. Having such a busy schedule otherwise has it's advantages- I can put my indoor Halloween things up starting Labor Day Weekend, and not get any comments over it from the peanut gallery (aka my Husband). Actually, this year he's just as excited to get the decorations up as I am. Wow, what a great day it turned out to be; not only is it September, my mantel is full of orange and purple lights and little Halloween figures! Now for the rest of the living room!


----------



## debbie5

ever have one of those moods where you just wish you could get into a good bar fight & let it all out?

I'm like that today. hormones

And my daughter has a sleepover here.
killmenow

i need some orange & purple lights


----------



## morbidmike

I have those days every single day and twice on sunday's


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

/\ needs more fiber


----------



## Dixie

debbie5 said:


> ever have one of those moods where you just wish you could get into a good bar fight & let it all out?
> 
> I'm like that today. hormones
> 
> And my daughter has a sleepover here.
> killmenow
> 
> i need some orange & purple lights


Egads Debbie, I can't even begin to say how bad sleepovers suck when you are already cranky. Hang in there girlie!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The good thing about menopause is, once it's over, no hormones


----------



## Dixie

RoxyBlue said:


> The good thing about menopause is, once it's over, no hormones


Dreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaming of that day! (or days, or whatever.) LOL!


----------



## goneferal

Spar urethane + 5 mache skellies, three coats, phew! I'm done!


----------



## debbie5

the girls were angels last night...only needed one dose of "Hey- stop screwing around in there- you're making too much noise". In bed at midnight (their suggestion). It's 10am now & they are stilll sleeping....I gotta get cracking on making the Belgian waffles. Oh yeah baby! nomnom nom


----------



## Lunatic

After reading some of the recent posts, my whoas pale in comparison. Does anyone care that I have a hang nail today? I know, I know, cut the damn thing off, toughen up and proceed with life. Thanks for your support.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Going to get hot and humid again today, mid 90's. Better get out and get my jobs done before it gets bad out. I just don't do hot and humid anymore. Drags down my voltage.


----------



## debbie5

Hanganils are a leading cause of death. Glad to hear you survived.


----------



## Death's Door

Today is my hubby's 51st birthday. The cards are signed and stamped by me and the dog's paws (I have a dog-paw stamp for such occasions) and the banana cream pie is in the downstairs fridge. I'll be making him clams casino, sauted soft-shell crabs and a mozzarella, tomato and basil salad. Hopefully, if weather permitting, I will be treating him to a fishing trip for tuna tomorrow.


----------



## Lunatic

debbie5 said:


> Hanganils are a leading cause of death. Glad to hear you survived.


I've heard that before. Whew, close call. OUCH, Darn It! It hurts to type.


----------



## debbie5

Lunatic said:


> I've heard that before. Whew, close call. OUCH, Darn It! It hurts to type.


You could have had paronychia or a whitlow!


----------



## MrGrimm

I don't want to be at work.
I want to be home making props!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Da Weiner said:


> Today is my hubby's 51st birthday. The cards are signed and stamped by me and the dog's paws (I have a dog-paw stamp for such occasions) and the banana cream pie is in the downstairs fridge. I'll be making him clams casino, sauted soft-shell crabs and a mozzarella, tomato and basil salad. Hopefully, if weather permitting, I will be treating him to a fishing trip for tuna tomorrow.


I trust he appreciates having one of the best wives ever


----------



## debbie5

Draik and Dave Lowe need one of these:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I can still see him


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> I trust he appreciates having one of the best wives ever


Thanx Roxy! I think hubby knows that too.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do not taunt Happy Fun Ball.


----------



## Draik41895

debbie5 said:


> Draik and Dave Lowe need one of these:
> Cave Spider Hiding Itself (Sicarius terrosus) - YouTube


I saw that video wednesday, its cute.


----------



## spideranne

Happy Dance! I got a job today.


----------



## morbidmike

today's word is Douchebaggery


----------



## Hauntiholik

spideranne said:


> Happy Dance! I got a job today.


Congrats spideranne!


----------



## pensivepumpkin

congrats! that is awesome!


----------



## Spooklights

spideranne said:


> Happy Dance! I got a job today.


Congratulations!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Everybody happy dance for Spideranne!


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Everybody happy dance for Spideranne!


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

awesome SpiderAnne!!


----------



## debbie5

yay for S. A.!


----------



## debbie5

Went to the long-awaited Journey concert last night (alone, which I usually don't mind, but was weird to be without anyone to share the experience with). Third row seats..amazing. Had a GREAT time. It was surreal. Sat and watched the moon rise while Night ranger played...beautiful, humid night. Ended up chatting with a lot of nice people! 
Couldnt sleep when I got home as I was still hyper. Still can't believe I got to go. At the end of the concert, Neal Schon (Guitar God) gave away his guitar to some lil 8 year old....very cute. Now, gotta begin saving for the next concert!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

that is amazing Debbie! 

Spideranne, Congrats!


----------



## Spooky1

spideranne said:


> Happy Dance! I got a job today.


doing the Happy Dance for Spideranne!


----------



## debbie5

Dad called and offered to take us all to the fair....I love it when I can leave my wallet home for the day!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thunder storm rolled through about an hour ago. Every thing got a good wash but the main thing is that it is starting to cool down for the rest of the week, mid 70's.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We had a thunderstorm this morning as well - timed perfectly as we were about to take our thunderstorm-skittish dog for her walk:jol:


----------



## Acid PopTart

spideranne said:


> Happy Dance! I got a job today.


Congrats!!!! Happy Dance!!!!

I'm currently thinking "omg my new jobs are kicking my butt". I'm so thankful for the money but going from an acting audition to a construction site to dog grooming and training in one day is hell. And wow, that was a lot of big dogs to manage who do not like water (bathing).

Time is a lot shorter now, hope I can get everything done that I have planned. Which means enough "relaxing".... time to get back to work on the pump module for the "hydration chamber" for the mermaid. It might be easier at this point to capture a real mermaid than to make one.


----------



## trishaanne

Yesterday my daughter and son-in-law took hubby and I along with them to Six Flags Great Adventure and then to the Cheesecake Factory for dinner. I was nice to have a day with my granddaughters, (well, 2 of them anyway). I never get to see this one much now since she's in preschool and her 3 month old sister is going right to daycare instead of coming to grandma like her sister did. I had the oldest one 5 days a week, 11-12 hours a day and now she's not here and I miss the hell out of her. I still have the other one here but she'll be going to preschool soon (maybe) too because she really needs to be socialized with other kids...she's VERY shy. Nothing like spending a day chasing a 3 1/2 year old around the park, and then climbing all the steps to take her onto the rides to make for a good night sleep!


----------



## scareme

I think I see light... is it the sun? Have I risen from the grave? No, it's just another wild fire, and I'm still in OK. But my fingers are working again, and I think I'm still left with half a brain, so I'm posting. I have some more bad news, I know Debbie Downer. But this is serious. With all the prednizone I've been on for the last 4 years, well, it's taken a toll. I'm now a four insulin injections a day diabetic. And you know the worse part...it's been 7, count them 7 days since I've had a coke. The central line I've have put in my vein with the extra large cannula so I could have crushed ice pumped in with my coke is drying up. A future without coke, I just can't imagine it. So if you have stock in Coke, sell now, before word gets out. Alas poor Coke, I knew you well. (too well as it turns out).

Spideranne, congrats on your new job! I hope it's not with Coke, they might be laying off.


----------



## debbie5

scareme, prednisone damages your body's insulin production? I never knew..omg..so sorry to hear that. Glad to hear your parts are working again, tin-woman. ((hugs)) Get outta there soon, hun.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

scareme- no! hubby had to give up coke as well, but because of gout. his doctor kept asking if he was eating too many organ meats, which was kind of hysterical. i call him my robber baron.

i am convinced that coke still has coke in it, because that stuff is so addictive. one day at a time, my friend!


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> scareme, prednisone damages your body's insulin production? I never knew..omg..so sorry to hear that. Glad to hear your parts are working again, tin-woman. ((hugs)) Get outta there soon, hun.


Hey Hon, I'm home. I got out Sun., but it takes about this long to work all the drugs out of my system so I sound halfway human. I was discharged about suppertime. Hubby took me home, put me to bed, woke me up the next morning, said goodbye, and left for Turkey. The comander left him stay here till I got out. That was nice. Taking it a day at a time, but considering the time of year it is, and everyday is a prequil to Halloween, it makes it a little easier. Jealous you got to see Journey.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

scareme said:


> I think I see light... is it the sun? Have I risen from the grave? No, it's just another wild fire, and I'm still in OK. But my fingers are working again, and I think I'm still left with half a brain, so I'm posting. I have some more bad news, I know Debbie Downer. But this is serious. With all the prednizone I've been on for the last 4 years, well, it's taken a toll. I'm now a four insulin injections a day diabetic. And you know the worse part...it's been 7, count them 7 days since I've had a coke. The central line I've have put in my vein with the extra large cannula so I could have crushed ice pumped in with my coke is drying up. A future without coke, I just can't imagine it. So if you have stock in Coke, sell now, before word gets out. Alas poor Coke, I knew you well. (too well as it turns out).
> 
> Spideranne, congrats on your new job! I hope it's not with Coke, they might be laying off.


Dang man. I couldn't survive without my coke.

Hope you get better.


----------



## debbie5

Gout is from fats/rich foods, I thought...chicken wings, butter, etc.?

Caffiene is a beeyotch to leave. Addicting. (said by someone who cries & whines nightly for a Mt. Dew.)


----------



## Acid PopTart

debbie5 said:


> Gout is from fats/rich foods, I thought...chicken wings, butter, etc.?
> 
> Caffiene is a beeyotch to leave. Addicting. (cries & whines nightly for a Mt. Dew.)


Is that what I hear in the middle of the night?

I must admit, I barely miss any soft drinks and drink them on occasion but I know I damn well lived off Mountain Dew and coffee up to a few years ago. I did a few human lab rat tests (oh the money was *good*!) and had to give up caffeine for two weeks up to the study, be tested, pass and then stay caffeine free for the duration of the study. First time I did it, oh hell! I was ready to murder my then boyfriend whom I realized I tolerated A LOT better when caffeinated, haha! I was like I will never do this again.... then the next study came, they offered even more money, I had broken up with my boyfriend and I did it and again I was kicking myself for doing it. And then still wanted to kill the ex.


----------



## debbie5

Caffiene, credit cards & elliptical machines are from the devil.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Caffiene, credit cards & elliptical machines are from the devil.


And my cat. That smell coming from the litter box tonight can have only come from the devil.


----------



## Spooky1

Glad to hear you're home, scareme. I hope you can cut down the insulin use soon. Exercise help my dad, with his diabetes. I gave up sodas years ago. Use to drink 2 or 3 a day. Don't miss them now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy to hear your home, Scareme, and sorry to gear about the insulin issue


----------



## Draik41895

Sweet, I won ten bucks!


----------



## pensivepumpkin

debbie5 said:


> Gout is from fats/rich foods, I thought...chicken wings, butter, etc.?
> 
> Caffiene is a beeyotch to leave. Addicting. (said by someone who cries & whines nightly for a Mt. Dew.)


Oddly enough, when they tested the crystals they took out of Hubby, they were of a compound the body makes when metabolizing soda. Very strange. Still, no pate for him either.


----------



## debbie5

I stand educated. Thanks! and OUCH to the "crystals they took OUT of hubby.." part!


----------



## goneferal

It's 0448 and I just woke up. Why??? no idea. I am the queen of sleeping in on weekends. Its dark out, the dog is snoring, why am I awake? Should I paint some props 'till I get sleepy?


----------



## scareme

goneferal said:


> It's 0448 and I just woke up. Why??? no idea. I am the queen of sleeping in on weekends. Its dark out, the dog is snoring, why am I awake? Should I paint some props 'till I get sleepy?


It seems, when the question is props, the answer is always yes. Hope you get some sleep.


----------



## debbie5

I put makeup on. I look like a normal person now.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

debbie5 said:


> I stand educated. Thanks! and OUCH to the "crystals they took OUT of hubby.." part!


Oh Debbie. You kill me. And please don't think I was being rude on purpose. I may be rude, but it is entirely accidental.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you want to be even more educated about gout (which results from high uric acid levels in the blood), here is a helpful site:

http://www.gout.com/causes-triggers?ms=KWGOOGS001948&gclid=CKnTi_PyhKsCFQjc4Aodim4Hzg

Certain foods can *trigger* an attack, but they don't *cause* gout. However, if you're prone to gout because of either overproducing uric acid or your kidneys not efficiently eliminating it, then avoiding certain foods (those high in purines) can reduce the risk of a gout attack.

I'm sure some folks here will be saddened to know that one of the beverages to avoid if you have high uric acid levels in your blood is beer:jol:


----------



## debbie5

Oh yeah..tornados in upstate NY. Made for an anxious afternoon....the bad things start at 5: 33 or so.


----------



## debbie5

For me, 8 Buffalo chicken wings= gout the next day. I never even ate chicken wings 'til about 12 years ago..I think I should get a few more years to enjoy them. Oh well. I can eat mache paste all I want!

And pensive- I didn't think u were rude at all. ((hugs))


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oh Debbie5...I think you should get as long as you want to enjoy chicken wings. You are fantastic and I wish you as many long weekends of binges on wings and beer as you need!!! Thanks to you for all your support to all the newbies and dedicated members of hauntforum. All your comments are appreciated and loved. We appreciate all the hours and dedication of folks like you on hauntforum!!! You keep the rest of us spookily going on! Cheers, Debbie5 :jol:


----------



## debbie5

Cheers to you, too hun! Welcome to the madness of HF. 

And...Oh the irony....hubby & I just discussed how we need to move our garbage cans (won't fit in our newly squashed-in-width driveway..thank you Drunkies next door)..and we need some fencing...which we can't afford. So we are going to take a un-rotten section of my cemetery fencing, straighen up the pickets and paint them white & use the fence section! NICE. I scraped the bejeebers out of the side of my car on my own garbage cans today. I am not happy.


----------



## debbie5

You see so much weird stuff posted on Facebook..all the crazy links & pics from people, their odd vacation pics and inane posts. So I quickly penned this for a friend who asked for a take-off on "Goodnight Moon" a la Facebook...

In a monitor-lit room, there was someone alone, and a vid of Tommy Tune and picture of-
The People Of WalMart showing their moon.
And there were three little hares, being eaten by bears
and two little b*tches, and a pair of thong-britches
and a "Littlest Wh*rehouse...", and a young louse 
and some porn and some spam and a BEJEWELLED playing man
and a toothless old lady whispering "Obama's the man". 

Goodnight FaceBook.

Goodnight People of WalMart showing their moon. Goodnight *****, and the vid of Tommy Tune..goodnight hares..goodnight bears...goodnight b*tches..and goodnight thong-britches..goodnight Glocks, and goodnight jocks..good night little 'house, and good night bloody louse, goodnight porn and goodnight spam. Goodnight crazy-people-from-school-who-wanna-be-your-best-buddy-now and BEJEWELLED playing man...

and goodnight to the toothless old lady whispering "Obama's the man." Good night hoopdie cars, goodnight Renaissance Faire, good night Facebook addicts...everywhere.


----------



## Draik41895

Hmm... I'm actually making a lot of progress on my witch, I might have her finished me the end of the week. No promises.


----------



## debbie5

School starts Wednesday.


----------



## Spooky1

I love that commercial, Debbie.


----------



## debbie5

Hahhahaa! I never saw the Alice Cooper one! I love him..he's so smart.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

Spooky1 said:


> I love that commercial, Debbie.
> 
> Alice Cooper Staples Commercial - YouTube


LOL

This is ever so much better than raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens. I love it!


----------



## Draik41895

It's almost halloween!!!!!1 I can't believe it!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hahaha! I love the Alice Cooper commercail!

I'm starting to get really pumped for Halloween. Today I went out to search for the blucky i needed and a friend told me that Target had their stuff out...so i go over there giddy with anticipation....and nothing. They were only just putting up the shelving thingiies..and yes i felt dissapointment...and the lady who told me that was lauging at me...if there was any doubt that i was a halloween addict, it's all gone now!

Anyway, since i must wait for tomorrow to go back again and check, i spent some time in the makeup section getting some ideas for my costume this year...and boy do they have some wild stuff...at least at Walgreens! 

That'll be my goal for tonight i think, working on the goth makeup this year! Wish me luck!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good luck, DA


September 5 is:


Be Late for Something Day 

Cheese Pizza Day 

Labor Day


----------



## debbie5

Dinner was a reuben sandwich out with hubby and a Heath bar. 
And I wonder why I'm fluffy??


----------



## trishaanne

FINALLY decided on a costume for this years party. However, I now need two costumes...one for the rest of the party and one for the costume contest. No, we don't participate in the contest, but the costume is cool and it's something I can't wear through the entire night and still dance! Time to get busy!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Good luck, DA


Thanks Roxy, didn't go as well as i hoped. the eye makeup was good, but looking at the pic this morning, it didn't look so good on my face. I'm gonna give it another go i think. but first a trip to Hot Topic at the mall. Gonna get some tips if i can get them.


----------



## Death's Door

Today is me and hubby's 25th wedding anniversary!!!! I can't believe he put up with me this long or is it visa versa?


----------



## niblique71

One full week, No cigarettes. It was the toughest week of my life. It's getting a little easier every day.


----------



## debbie5

Congrats weiner & congrats nibby!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well congrates to the both of you then. Mmmm 25 years, I think for haunters that's Great Stuff or duct tape. For everyone else its silver I think.

No cigarettes, good for you. Not only will you get to feeling better but you will have more money for prop stuff. A double win. 

Hang in there to the both of you.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Da Weiner and Mr. Da Weiner! What are you two going to do to celebrate? I agree with Bone Dancer, the 25th is either the Great Stuff or duck tape, but I do remember the 28th as being the dead mermaid. 

I'm so proud of you niblique! I think between your going without a cigarette, and me going without a Coke, for a week, no one would want to be in a locked room with either one of us for an hour.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Nib - keep up the good work. Not only are the cigs not good for you they are expensive as hell.

Thanx for the congrats. Hubby and I spent the weekend together with friends and family. Saturday we went on a friend's boat and fished for flounder. Hubby caught two keepers and I caught one but it was a throwback. After fishing, Steve docked the boat at the Oyster Creek House and we had sushi and appetizers before heading home. Sunday was spent with my brother's house hanging with him, sister-in-law, Katie and nephew Isaac for grilling and chilling. Sunday, we stayed home and hung out in the pool with drinks. As much as I wanted to work on my haunt projects, I just wanted to do nothing. Tonight just hanging out and having dinner at the homestead. With hubby being out of work, we have been watching the funds. However, without spending a lot of money, we had a great time - no complaints.


----------



## Bone Dancer

The first frost warning of the season tonight.


----------



## Death's Door

Bone Dancer said:


> The first frost warning of the season tonight.


Damn. It's not even fall yet. Do you guys usually get early frost? I noticed this morning it was very chilly in southern NJ. My tomato plants are almost done. I hardly have any green ones left.


----------



## debbie5

Went to Kohl's looking for a denim skirt for the 7 year old. There was a Candie's brand rayon cream colored shirt and coordinating denim skirt for $78. SEVENTY EIGHT DOLLARS FOR A OUTFIT FOR A SEVEN YEAR OLD??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats on the anniversary, DW! Spooky1 and I are coming up on 23 this October, and will have to keep that duct tape idea in mind when we get close to 25 and anyone asks for a gift suggestion

And double congrats to you, Greg, for hanging in there. Nicotine is such an addictive substance and it's a difficult habit to kick. I have nothing but admiration for anyone who has the determination to succeed.


----------



## Spooky1

Happy 25th anniversary Da Weiner!

Niblique, way to go. I'm sure the first week is the hardest.


----------



## Spooky1

TCM has been airing classic horror movies today. Attack of the 50 ft Woman is on right now. So far they've had, Beast from 20,000 Fathoms, Them, The Black Scorpion on, and the original Blob will be on at 6:30.


----------



## Draik41895

I love the black scorpion


----------



## debbie5

TCM & PBS has been running good stuff all week! I love the Movies & Moguls series!

We live 1 1/2 blocks from high school. Hubby is out walking with our eldest girl, doing a dry run for tomorrow to see how long it takes to walk there. Ummm..hello? I can SEE THE SCHOOL...how long can it possibly take? LOL. Hey- whatever it takes to reduce the 9th Grader Anxiety....


----------



## morbidmike

check the news papers for dead 7th grader !!!!! my ex wife posted on facebook a stupid snot nosed BOY rang her door bell to call upon my daughter......well now he must die!!!!


----------



## niblique71

RoxyBlue said:


> Congrats on the anniversary, DW! Spooky1 and I are coming up on 23 this October, and will have to keep that duct tape idea in mind when we get close to 25 and anyone asks for a gift suggestion
> 
> And double congrats to you, Greg, for hanging in there. Nicotine is such an addictive substance and it's a difficult habit to kick. I have nothing but admiration for anyone who has the determination to succeed.


Congrats DW. From everything I've read in here, your hubby is a Lucky man 

Thanks Everyone for the encouragement. I've never been so outta my mind in my life. The carnage left behind was significant. Hopefully those who experianced hurricane "Greg" didn't experiance too much damage. I'm down to 2 or 3 pieces of nicorette a day. Still going one day at a time, and feeling a little better about it every day.


----------



## scareme

Bone Dancer said:


> The first frost warning of the season tonight.


We were told this last Sat. was probably the last time this year the temp would go over 100. What a difference a few states make.


----------



## debbie5

Pls advise when frost is on the pumpkin.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Mike, please have mercy on the poor kid...you can't run your haunt from jail!

On a brighter note, i had one of those haunter moments. after weeks and weeks of searching i finally found a blucky skull at The Dollar Tree. i was so happy and giddy with relief that i all but jumped for joy...then this teenager was looking at me wierd....:lolkin:


----------



## debbie5

Yes, you CAN iron a chambray skirt with a flat iron. Thank you, Vidal Sassoon! (Clothes iron would not work this morning).


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> I put makeup on. I look like a normal person now.





debbie5 said:


> Yes, you CAN iron a chambray skirt with a flat iron. Thank you, Vidal Sassoon! (Clothes iron would not work this morning).


Makeup? A skirt? What's happening to you debbie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

September 7 is Neither Rain Nor Snow Day, which celebrates the opening of the New York Post Office building on this day in 1914, which is a good thing because it's actually raining in defiance of the holiday if it were meant literally.


----------



## Spooky1

Nothing like taking the week off and have it rain every day (and rain is forecast for the rest of the week too).


----------



## niblique71

Spooky1 said:


> Nothing like taking the week off and have it rain every day (and rain is forecast for the rest of the week too).


Spooky, We're SOOO Glad that we cancelled our vacation. We would have spent tons of money to look at angry surf through rain-soaked windows. You and Roxy could have visited and played checkers and had fresh blue crabs though. LOL

Sometimes there is a silver lining.... and we were Sooo dissapointed when we cancelled 3 months ago. Now that decision seems right.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, we missed out on blue crabs!

Spooky1 is much more patient about picking crabs than I am, and I think has a higher tolerance level for the pain associated with getting Old Bay in scratched up fingers. I usually do one or two, then stick to just opening the claws after that:jol:


----------



## debbie5

Awww...my free weekend of camping was cancelled..the Girl Scout camp where I was going to go & help close up the camp for the winter still has too many closed roads & downed trees. The worst part is, many places up here had historic & devastating floods from Irene, and were just starting to clean up. Now, with 4-5 days of straight rain, all the rivers are overflowing again & dams are at breaking point. YIKES!


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> Nothing like taking the week off and have it rain every day (and rain is forecast for the rest of the week too).


I'll give you a buck for your rain.


----------



## debbie5

I just yelled for my wife to start some dinner as I'm hungry. Then I realized I don't have one.


----------



## debbie5

scareme said:


> Makeup? A skirt? What's happening to you debbie?


Skirt was for my 7 year old. Makeup was a one day experiment in Assuming Human Form. I'm good.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

a moment of levity for everyone. I thought this was hysterical!

A burglar broke into a home. He heard a soft voice say,"Jesus is watching you".
Thinking it was his imagination, he continued...Again,"Jesus is watching you". He turned his flashlight around and saw a parrot in a cage. He asked the parrot if he was the one talking. The parrot said yes. He asked the parrot his name. The parrot said, "Moses."The burglar asked, "What kind of people would name a parrot Moses?" The parrot said, "The same kind of people who would name their pit bull Jesus!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> I'll give you a buck for your rain.


screw that! I'd give you all the money in the texas treasury for that rain. we're still in a drout and its said that it will be this way for the rest of the year!

the only silver lining is that i won't have to worry about it raining on Halloween...if the drought continues


----------



## scareme

Dark Angel 27 said:


> screw that! I'd give you all the money in the texas treasury for that rain. we're still in a drout and its said that it will be this way for the rest of the year!
> 
> the only silver lining is that i won't have to worry about it raining on Halloween...if the drought continues


You've got me beat. That dollar was all the money in the Oklahoma Treasury. And yes, we're sharing your drout. We've just been lucky with not losing any lives in the wild fires, like Texas has. Texas is in my prayers too, never thought I say that. Prayers for rain, not football.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We'd be happy to send rain to Scareme and Dark Angel for free. Just pay shipping and handling costs:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Homemade blueberry waffles and country sausage. YUM. Why are there no veggies at breakfast??


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Homemade blueberry waffles and country sausage. YUM. Why are there no veggies at breakfast??


Make an omelette with mushrooms, peppers, and chopped tomato, and you'll have plenty of vegetables


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Make an omelette with mushrooms, peppers, and chopped tomato, and you'll have plenty of vegetables


Technically, tomatoes and peppers are fruit. Mushrooms are a fungus.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Oh sure, get technical on me now:googly:

Okay, hmmm, how about asparagus in the omelette?


----------



## niblique71

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Oh sure, get technical on me now:googly:
> 
> Okay, hmmm, how about asparagus in the omelette?


I'm a Feta Cheese guy myself.... (Holds Roxy's Nose LOL)


----------



## Spooky1

Anyone planning to go to Monster- Mania Con, Sept 16-18th, 2011, at the Marriott Hunt Valley, Hunt Valley, MD (north of Baltimore)

http://www.monstermania.net/

Roxy and I are thinking about going maybe on Sunday


----------



## RoxyBlue

^or Saturday


----------



## goneferal

I wish I could go to a hauntcon. I'm gonna have to get over to Oregon next year. 

To the guy working at haunt depot who told me there was no such thing as tan PVC connectors that go from 1/2 -3/4 with a 45 degree angle, I finally found them on my own and have a bag of said non-existent parts ready to be made into spotlights. If you don't know or are to lazy to help, just tell me. Lazy bum!


----------



## Spooky1

It rained off and on all day today and now it's been pouring for the last 30 minutes or so. The backyard is under water, and a stream has formed through the back yard that's 6-8 inches deep. It's washing the mulch out of our butterfly garden. It's supposed to rain all night too. I wish we could send this rain to scareme and Dixie. We're forecast to have more rain through at least Friday.

Here's a video of the rain. Roxy has more pics of the stream that's formed in the yard.

301 Moved Permanently


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Ok Everyone.
I have what's left of a week off from work and have not been motivated to build anything remotely Halloween related. Please send said motivation out here to Nevada. Or at least a break from the 100 degree weather we are still having.
Or an air conditioner for my garage.
I am not picky. I will take whatever is thrown my way.
A nice personal note with, "Get off your butt ,you lazy son-of-a-gun." would also be accepted.
Thank you for your time.
You may return to whatever is is you were doing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wyatt, get off your butt, or I'll send you some of the flood water from our backyard:

DSCF4811 2011 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF4812 2011 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF4813 2011 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF4807 2011 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF4816 2011 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The good news is, after all the thunder earlier this evening, it calmed down enough for us to get the dog out for her last bathroom break of the day.


----------



## Draik41895

Ruddigore.


----------



## debbie5

OMG you guys. It really IS a river in your backyard!! Wow.

The Child was so exhausted from the first day of 3rd grade that she collapsed in a sobbing heap instead of practising her beloved violin. A mild chiding & snuggle time with dad & she was off to bed..out like a light. I sometimes forget she's only 7....


----------



## Bone Dancer

Roxy and Spooky, I bet you guys played in mud puddles when you were kids didn't you.
Wait a minute, your still playing water.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, yes we are, BD

The "river" has gone down but it's still raining, so I expect it to come back. There were roads closed this morning in our area due to flooding. Irene pretty much saturated the ground when she came through and Lee is just stalling overhead, so the water has no place else to go but through yards and over roads.

The good news is, with this wet fall, chances of getting good fall color in the leaves are pretty good once it stops raining and temperatures drop.


----------



## Hauntiholik

September 8th is.....

* National Date-Nut Bread Day

* Pardon Day - a day to seek forgiveness. Also, remember to be polite today as you push that little old lady out of the way to get your hands on the last $30 skeleton from Walgreens. Maybe buy her some date nut bread and beg for forgiveness.


----------



## Spooklights

If it keeps raining like this, I'm going to be able to FLOAT the Halloween props out to the front yard. What a shame I don't have a pirate theme; it would look so natural with my front yard full of water.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> September 8th is.....
> 
> * National Date-Nut Bread Day
> 
> * Pardon Day - a day to seek forgiveness. Also, remember to be polite today as you push that little old lady out of the way to get your hands on the last $30 skeleton from Walgreens. Maybe buy her some date nut bread and beg for forgiveness.


LOL, Haunti, ya instigator:jol:



Spooklights said:


> If it keeps raining like this, I'm going to be able to FLOAT the Halloween props out to the front yard. What a shame I don't have a pirate theme; it would look so natural with my front yard full of water.


Your front yard probably looks like our backyard did last night. I'm starting to feel sorry for the oysters and blue crabs in the bay - all this fresh water is going to hit with a vengeance since Lee is dumping all over the watershed for the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Kids are starting to ask when the halloween block party will be.


----------



## scareme

I was going to start this post off with how disappointed I am, and talk about Spooky1's legs, and wasn't sure I should mention them both in the same post, but here goes. 

I'm soooo dissapointed! Just got my Oct issue of Martha Stewart out of the mail box. Potpies on the cover. No spiders, costumes, mums, or even pumpkins on the cover. Not one mention of the word Halloween. Martha! You were always our Halloween Queen. I double checked to see if it was Sept. or Nov. by mistake. Nope, Oct. I have'nt looked inside yet. I hope it's not disappointing too. 

Roxy, you know my man is off serving his country. I'm all alone. And you have to go showing me beefcake pictures of Spooky1's legs. You're just too cruel. Next you'll show me pictures of shark pants. :lolkin:


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> I'm soooo dissapointed! Just got my Oct issue of Martha Stewart out of the mail box. Potpies on the cover. No spiders, costumes, mums, or even pumpkins on the cover. Not one mention of the word Halloween. Martha! You were always our Halloween Queen. I double checked to see if it was Sept. or Nov. by mistake. Nope, Oct. I have'nt looked inside yet. I hope it's not disappointing too.


The October special magazine is out! I don't think it's included with the subscriptions though.


----------



## debbie5

scareme, stop leering at Spooky1. (handing scareme a peanut butter cup)


----------



## Draik41895

:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Back to School time for Sam

http://www.fearnet.com/videos/b23798_sams_going_back_school.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

That was funny, Haunti

Scareme, just suck it up, will ya? "Beefcake", indeed!:googly:


----------



## Draik41895

I've still got gorilla glue on my hands?!


----------



## Death's Door

Last night we had a couple of thunder/lightning storms. A lot of peeps at my workplace couldn't make it in today because of the flooding in our area. 

Roxy and Spooky - you guys look cute in the rain!!!!

I was hoping to get outside this weekend to start painting the foamboard panels for my boarded up house look. Apparently, while I was at work yesterday, hubby came out of his halloween closet and cut the boards and put them together. When I got home last night, he wanted to show me a project he was working on. Even though the boards look great, I was a little disappointed because I wanted to work with him on "my project". I did get past that last night when we were in the basement and I explained to him that I wanted to start it with his help. I had to handle this delicately because I am very grateful for the hubby helping me with my halloween projects and being ok with my halloween obsession but I need to be a part of the project not have it done for me. I think I need to put a padlock the closet so I can let the hubby out when I need him.


----------



## debbie5

Lordy...all the bridges are closed as rivers are cresting. This is crazy. There is NO WAY to get home for many many people.

Weiner- hubby and I have had years worth of discussions which then turned into arguments about that exact subject. For some reason, hubby cannot stick to HIS projects, but has to get involved in mine..change things, add stuff...tread lightly, very lightly. And yes, putting stuff in a closet is a good option. Seriously. It became like a p*ssing contest, and he never was able to tell my why he has to work on *my* project. And I was never able to stop being persnickety and not be upset when he was another cook, spoiling the soup.
Hubby will not do ANYthing Halloweeny now.  Pouty! Which is fine with me, except its a LOT of work to do singlehandedly. Lock up your projects...it's better than hauling out & installing fencing alone.


----------



## Death's Door

debbie5 said:


> ...putting stuff in a closet is a good option.


I'm sorry - let me explain - The hubby always makes fun of me because I think of Halloween 24/7 (he busts on me in a good way). He understands because he's a hunter/flisherman/outdoors man 24/7 and I always put up with him so we have a mutual understanding with our hobbies. I'm still learning the "building" aspects of props and hubby being a construction guy knows how to do it so I'm constantly bouncing ideas off him. He calls himself the "closet weener" (I don't know how to make this sound any better) because around this time of the year he comes "out of the closet" (I'm hoping I'm getting this across right) to celebrate and have fun on Halloween. He's in denial of his own halloween enthusiasm doesn't want to think of himself as a halloween nut! :googly:

And yes, I do tread lightly because I want him to keep enjoying/celebrating halloween with me and not clamming up or rolling his eyes when I start decorating or need help with a prop but me needs to let me work on the prop and not complete the whole thing for me.


----------



## Headless

Weiner, I think you are very lucky to have the support but I'm sure sometimes a little support goes a long way. I'm lucky that my partner supports me and helps where he can but he isn't really a home handyman. He's the computer guy who writes lots of music and is more creative in that way. I'll stick my hands into almost anything.... well within reason that is.... LOL but I am VERY grateful that he supports all my strange obsessions and doesn't make me feel guilty or bad about it in any way (which my ex would constantly). I'm sure there are lots of partners out there who do!


----------



## Spooky1

Lots of thunder for the past hour, but not getting heavy rain at the moment.


----------



## Dixie

Well, I'm in quite a quandry now. After seeing Spooky and Roxy say they wish they could send their rain my way, I got all mushy, then I saw the video and HEARD the rain, I got all hopeful (that I might see that water in the sky stuff again one day) then I saw the pics of it and thought "oh man, that is so pretty, I think I will make it my computer wallpaper for the day" but then Scareme called Spooky beefcake, and now I'm thinking I don't want Roxy to kick my ass. so... so.... so....

Whew. I will just cross all that out and say.... Thank you for the rain pics, I would be quite jealous, but I know you guys are having a lot of trouble with flooding and such, so I promise to be careful for what I wish for.

(still might opt to take a flood over all these fires though!)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i feel the same way Dixie. we really really need it!

alas, i've had to abandon a prop i wanted to do. I need 4 blucky arms to complete the skull-o-cycle. if any of you have any spare skeelie parts, please let me know!


----------



## scareme

Hauntiholik said:


> Back to School time for Sam
> 
> http://www.fearnet.com/videos/b23798_sams_going_back_school.html


Now that just put a big ole evil grin on my face. I love Sam.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dixie said:


> Well, I'm in quite a quandry now. After seeing Spooky and Roxy say they wish they could send their rain my way, I got all mushy, then I saw the video and HEARD the rain, I got all hopeful (that I might see that water in the sky stuff again one day) then I saw the pics of it and thought "oh man, that is so pretty, I think I will make it my computer wallpaper for the day" but then Scareme called Spooky beefcake, and now I'm thinking I don't want Roxy to kick my ass. so... so.... so....
> 
> Whew. I will just cross all that out and say.... Thank you for the rain pics, I would be quite jealous, but I know you guys are having a lot of trouble with flooding and such, so I promise to be careful for what I wish for.
> 
> (still might opt to take a flood over all these fires though!)


LOL, here's some nonSpooky1 beefcake for you, Dixie:


----------



## Spooky1

I don't remember ever being considered beefcake, thanks for the ego boost ladies. Now off to the eye doctor with you. :googly:

The rain is finally slacking off. I guess we won't need an ark after all.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

lol spooky. 

with the epic fail that was the skull o cycle. I'm thinking about other fillers for the orphanage set up. so far, i'm getting maybe a fort made from horror cloth or just sticking the giant blowmold pumpkin that a friend gave to me. I'm kind of liking the fort idea. what else would work? Any ideas would be great!


----------



## morbidmike

had plans to work all weekend on my props but they were shattered by having to wire a house.....monday I have to take my dad to the back surgeon for his blood tests and physical for surgery on the 20th ....Oh well I guess one of my props can come late to the party unless I pull a rabbit out of a hat which may happen you never know


----------



## debbie5

I won a restaurant gift certificate at karoke last night as well as 4 movie tickets...first time I ever entered a singing contest!!


----------



## Death's Door

debbie5 said:


> I won a restaurant gift certificate at karoke last night as well as 4 movie tickets...first time I ever entered a singing contest!!


Congrats to ya Deb!!!!!!! Now go into the recording studio and start cutting some halloween songs for us!!!


----------



## Death's Door

As I was getting ready for work this morning, this yellow round thing was shining through the window - it was the sun.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> lol spooky.
> 
> with the epic fail that was the skull o cycle. I'm thinking about other fillers for the orphanage set up. so far, i'm getting maybe a fort made from horror cloth or just sticking the giant blowmold pumpkin that a friend gave to me. I'm kind of liking the fort idea. what else would work? Any ideas would be great!


You need an evil chalkboard, too

When I was a kid, we made forts out of the vinyl seat cushions from the couch. Those cushions took all kinds of kid abuse and held up well. My parents sensibly avoided buying really nice furniture until we were old enough to not be making forts out of it:googly:


----------



## Spooklights

Spooky1 said:


> The rain is finally slacking off. I guess we won't need an ark after all.


Oh rats. And I just bought stock in gopher wood, too. 

Happy Friday, everyone. Have a good weekend!


----------



## scareme

Went to the Dr. yesterday. Things are still a little wonky, but getting better. She did suggest therapy. I know, no surprise. But I didn't even bring up Halloween. Heard from hubby. They got up at 3 am for a Packer watch party. The Pack rewarded them with a win. Go Pack! 
Way to you on your win debbie. I could have won 8 tickets by offering not to sing. I'm really that bad.


----------



## scareme

Dark Angel 27 said:


> lol spooky.
> 
> with the epic fail that was the skull o cycle. I'm thinking about other fillers for the orphanage set up. so far, i'm getting maybe a fort made from horror cloth or just sticking the giant blowmold pumpkin that a friend gave to me. I'm kind of liking the fort idea. what else would work? Any ideas would be great!


I like when kids blocks spell out things. Like HELP ME or POSSESSED. Baby blankets that look like an animal took a bite out of. I'll try to think of more.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Spooklights

It's the end of the world! There's a huge ball of fire in the sky!

Oh....it's just the sun. Almost forgot what it looked like.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A unique gift for the discriminating haunter

http://www.scientificsonline.com/bat-specimen.html


----------



## PirateLady

Ok it only lasted a few minutes...but I saw the sun!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

That glowing orb in the sky has appeared here, just a few minutes ago. Maybe we should call NASA to investigate.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*drooling* ooohhh i want that bat! it's beautiful!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

**alert alert*
B*tching in progress! 
*alert alert*

This is not a drill!*

I now know why Dogs hate the mail man. I was just at the Post office trying to mail a package off and I wasn't sure how to go about that...and those workers were treating me like a I was an idiot! I had to go through the line 3 times till i was able to mail it off! sheesh!

I'm sure, I picked the worst place to live. Not only do i live down the street from the worst Walmart in San Antonio but also the worst Post Office as well. From now on, I won't reprimand Bruiser when he barks at the mail man. In fact, I'm gonna give him a treat! I always knew that dogs could sense jerks. He growled at my one of my exes and at my uncle. both are jerks! And he tried to tell me too!

*Okay, rant over.

*gives the all clear sign**


----------



## Draik41895

^Haha, Glad you had a good time with that. 

I for one am frustrated that for some reason I can't type anything over at The Mad Lab.


----------



## trishaanne

In order to pull off some of the party details like I want to, I made an ice skeleton and an ice rat today for the buffet table. At least a few details I can do ahead of time that won't go bad. A few more rats, a few more skeletons and maybe a giant ice zombie...we'll see how that goes!


----------



## MrGrimm

Do I go to bed or post last year's haunt display on the forum?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Post, MrG, the night is still young

And it finally stopped raining.


----------



## morbidmike

got home too late to work on props and I gotta work tomorrow and goto a baptism GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR I am so not ready for my display and it saddens me


----------



## Dixie

Ok, I just got back from having dinner out with the fam, but did yall see THIS?!?!

"Hacked NBC Twitter feed falsely reports NYC attack"

Look at the screenshots, and what they tweeted

GRRRRR!


----------



## scareme

Dixie said:


> Ok, I just got back from having dinner out with the fam, but did yall see THIS?!?!
> 
> "Hacked NBC Twitter feed falsely reports NYC attack"
> 
> Look at the screenshots, and what they tweeted
> 
> GRRRRR!


Someone also hacked CBS and posted Steve Jobs had died. But NBC's was so much worse since so many people have already been affected by Ground Zero. People with that much smarts should be building props, not hacking sites.


----------



## Headless

Tactful report to select. Some people seriously have way too much time on their hands.

Today we had to go into town to get the usual weekend groceries (yes it's Saturday afternoon here....) but I love to do the rounds of the $2 shops to see what I can find. Plus I really wanted to see if I could get some UV lights. Our town is 10,000 people give or take. Went to every hardware and other store I could think of that sold globes/lights - nothing. I did pick up a few things at some stores, some cheap pool noodles, little skulls etc. Nothing "halloween" is in the stores yet at all here. Gave up looking around and went for groceries - lo & behold - UV globes and only $14:99 - I was expecting to pay twice that. So I'm happy now.

Then on the way home stopped off at a junk shop out of town and picked up a mirror frame and an old brass light fitting $15:00. So I'm about to go out and start playing in the shed again......


----------



## goneferal

Please send some rain out west. Boise has been full of smoke for three days now. You can't even see the mountains, and I have the perfect excuse to to go for a run.


----------



## morbidmike

I owe I owe so its off to work on Satuday I go ...I owe I owe GRRRRRRR SNARL BARK BARK


----------



## MrGrimm

Beautiful sunny day outside! What prop do I work on today???


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morbid mike said:


> I owe I owe so its off to work on Satuday I go ...I owe I owe GRRRRRRR SNARL BARK BARK


LOL poor baby! Get to work lazy person! :lolkin:

as for me, i've been inspired to make a scarecrow. (this would be my first one) I'm so excited!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sigh, the 50 day mark and I'm still not getting much done. Just can't seem to get the body in gear this year.


----------



## morbidmike

work day is over and I have empty beer cans to prove it


----------



## MrGrimm

Just got my laser vortex done! And that seems to have snapped me out of my sluggish, procrastinating behavior! Next prop! Hmm....


----------



## scareme

I need something to snap me out of my sluggish behavior. I have props sitting on the kitchen table right now. And no matter how nice I talk to them they just won't paint themselves. I'm going to have to kick someone's bottom pretty soon. This won't be pretty.


----------



## Spooky1

Went to visit my parents today (and fix their leaky kitchen faucet), then to a pig roast an old high school friend was having. Hadn't seen a couple of my old friends in about 15 years. Had a good time and to top it off we stopped off at a Walgreen's near my parents and picked up another 5' skeleton, a 3' skelly too.

I cut 3 new tombstones yesterday, but still need to put names on them. Roxy wants to also make one we can top with a gargoyle. So we should have at least 4 new stones for the graveyard this year.


----------



## goneferal

I just got my lighting figured out, I think,, all I have to do is paint and seal 4 more skeletons, make a few new stones, and build a fence to keep the TOTs out of all my wiring. I think I can get it all done! 

Thanks to so many of the people on this forum.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Spooky1 said:


> Went to visit my parents today (and fix their leaky kitchen faucet), then to a pig roast an old high school friend was having. Hadn't seen a couple of my old friends in about 15 years. Had a good time and to top it off we stopped off at a Walgreen's near my parents and picked up another 5' skeleton, a 3' skelly too.
> 
> I cut 3 new tombstones yesterday, but still need to put names on them. Roxy wants to also make one we can top with a gargoyle. So we should have at least 4 new stones for the graveyard this year.


:jol: Okay Spooky1...you have really thrown down the gauntlet....I just ignored it as bravious bragging before in that you must have KNOWN I have been searching the NC Walgreen's for the elusive $30.00 skelly when you posted you scored one from the manager in your state...but now....you are just being mean....why don't you just rub it in my orange Pumpkin nose that you have so many $30.00 skellys...and I have NONE....sniff, sniff...


----------



## debbie5

Could someone pls post a pic of these $30 skellys &explain why they are great?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Deb - the $30 skellies are better than bluckies and less expensive than buckies.

Link to Spooky1's $30 Walgreens skelly


----------



## Pumpkin5

debbie5 said:


> Could someone pls post a pic of these $30 skellys &explain why they are great?


:jolebbie5, for me they are the cheap foam version of a Bucky(weight about 4 pounds) that I can get from skeletonstore.com for $65.00 (home haunter's discount cost) for $30.00!!! For me, I could get twice as many skeletons for the money...but in North Carolina...I have been to 5 Walgreens and have yet to find one. My local Walgreen's I have been in and walked the entire 2 stores 4 times each and the staff thinks I am a nut because they keep telling me they don't have any more Halloween stuff in stock.....Understand???? I need to find these Skellys!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pumpkin5, you just need to take a road trip north to Skellie Territory

Deb, Spooky1 will post a picture for you below.


----------



## Spooky1

Here you go Debbie.  They're not as realistic as a Bucky, but they're light, and don't look too bad.

DSC03933 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hauntiholik

Geez. I already posted that.


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> Pumpkin5, you just need to take a road trip north to Skellie Territory
> 
> Deb, Spooky1 will post a picture for you below.


:jol: Roxy...I believe you are correct. I just may have to swallow my pride and my wallet and buy more $65.00 dollar versions from skeletonstore. It gripes me though because I feel like my small little town is hoarding the skellies!!! Give them up...damn you small town stores!


----------



## debbie5

Thx- I printed off pic to take to walgreens.


----------



## Draik41895

Oh dear, Seth Grahame-Smith, my favorite author, is working on a new Beetlejuice movie!!!! I. Can't. Wait.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Roxy...I believe you are correct. I just may have to swallow my pride and my wallet and buy more $65.00 dollar versions from skeletonstore. It gripes me though because I feel like my small little town is hoarding the skellies!!! Give them up...damn you small town stores!


or to save time, you could just go dig up some graves...(that is, if you have the guts!) oh and if you get caught, we never spoke and i never knew you! :lolkin:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

September 11 is:

911 Remembrance - we sang a beautiful arrangement of the National Anthem in church this morning as a tribute to those who died and their family and friends who lost them, and it was lovely to see folks still remember to stand with hand on heart for this piece.

Grandparent's Day - just struck me - I don't have any living grandparents anymore

Make Your Bed Day - seriously, does anyone actually do this anymore?

National Pet Memorial Day - Rachel and Jessie, we loved you

No News is Good News Day


----------



## morbidmike

prop sunday was a huge success got a ton done ..I'm officially back on track the sewer dweller will make the unveil muhahahaha


----------



## trishaanne

Roxy, yes, people still make the bed. We do it every morning the minute we get up!

I have NO KIDS here this week. That means, weather permitting, I can mow the front lawn for the last time tomorrow and start setting up some stuff in the yard. The neighbors and neighborhood kids think I'm crazy because I haven't started yet! We never used to start until the beginning of October! If the rain messes those plans up, there are always projects to do in here...walk of fame blocks need painting, still need to make 100 chocolate statues (MAYBE...this is taking ALOT of chocolate and the price is getting prohibitive), gift boxes for all the kids at the party need to be put together, etc. etc. I'm really anxious to start working outside though...now that I have alot more plywood, I MAY be able to avoid some of the problems with the wind knocking down the walls and tents. I'll let you know how that goes. I'm sure you will all be able to tell when I start working outside....the winds will pick up IMMENSELY!!!


----------



## scareme

Maybe it's because of what today is, but I'm missing my hubby more than usual tonight. Tonight I came home from the store, and when I saw his truck in the driveway, for half a second I forgot, and thought he was home. I know it's doubtful, but in case you're lurking on here tonight, this one's for you honey....


----------



## debbie5

Ugh. Monday.

Went to a nerdfest yesterday...held and petted every type of reptile we could think of...VERY cool and nice to see very healthy reptiles. It was hard to resist licking the cane toads...


----------



## debbie5

I don't think I can cancel my yard display as previously planned. The thought of 200 kids showing up to my house this year to a normal house is 

Oh Lordy help me do this....


----------



## Death's Door

Just like Morbid Mike, I had productive prop making on Sunday afternoon. The sun even came which made the paint dry a lot faster so I could work in the basement and outside without stopping except to have a wine cooler. I was working on the boarded windows prop and the boards for one window are painted and dry brushed. Even though I have a busy Saturday ahead of me, I am hoping to get the other boarded window panels started on Wednesday night and paint on Sunday. 

Last night we had a few thunder/lightning storms that came through. All I kept thinking was it would have made a great soundtrack for Halloween.


----------



## RavenLunatic

the harvest moon is calling. time to rise and shine. shower first, followed by letting the leo out to wander the night. seems like a good night for harvesting souls


----------



## debbie5

Things From The Devil:

elliptical machines in the gym

credit cards

Buffalo wings


kettle potato chips.....


----------



## morbidmike

soles are scarce tonight I only caught 3


----------



## debbie5

there are 2 more on the bottoms of your shoes, mike.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm sitting here watching "Chicago" and wishing I had legs like those dancers.


----------



## Dixie

I think I'm allergic to Texas wildfires. I have been sneezing, eyes watering, etc. since Friday. I keep trying to cut my head off, but Jaybo won't let me, LOL.


----------



## debbie5

We need to resurrect shat. I like shatting with all of you.


----------



## scareme

RavenLunatic said:


> the harvest moon is calling. time to rise and shine. shower first, followed by letting the leo out to wander the night. seems like a good night for harvesting souls


That is a beautiful harvest moon out there tonight. It was 100 here again today. The weatherman said we were past this. A weatherman that was wrong, go figure.

Tonight supper was a tablespoon of peanutbutter, sauerkraut and popcorn. Da Wiener, when do you get vacation, and have you ever wanted to vist Oklahoma? Anyone? Oklahoma?


----------



## MrGrimm

That moon is amazing, just sitting out here with my laptop gazing at it...


----------



## goneferal

Dixie said:


> I think I'm allergic to Texas wildfires. I have been sneezing, eyes watering, etc. since Friday. I keep trying to cut my head off, but Jaybo won't let me, LOL.


I hear ya sister. SW Idaho has been pretty crappy as well. I have to stay indoors with the AC on, even if its nice out.


----------



## debbie5

"Tonight supper was a tablespoon of peanutbutter, sauerkraut and popcorn."

WHY!!??


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> Da Wiener, when do you get vacation, and have you ever wanted to vist Oklahoma? Anyone? Oklahoma?


well, i still have family friends in oklahoma. maybe after the holdiay season. I'll let you know!


----------



## Draik41895

I'm so frustrated, I spent all day aging paper, and printing out my labels for my witch jars, cutting it just right and everything. And I have NO idea where my gluestick went!!! Its gone!


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> "Tonight supper was a tablespoon of peanutbutter, sauerkraut and popcorn."
> 
> WHY!!??


It sounded good at the time?


----------



## debbie5

everyone knows its orange juice that goes with saurkraut...or at least it did when I was preggers!

scareme- you are so funny...


----------



## morbidmike

another day another couple of peanuts


----------



## debbie5

Mornin' all. Seems like I will be taking a nap ASAP. Which will only further screw up my sleep schedule. I'm VERY stressed out by Drunkies next door. I did about 3 hours of research in the county's supreme court law library only to realize I will probably not win a property boundary court case, and that it would be too expensive plead the case. Not that I'm _not in the right,_ mind you- it's just a very weird law and very hard to win ANY cases like this in NY.In other states, property boundary laws are very logical & straightforward- in NY- they make no sense at all and have huge loopholes.So, I just need to come to terms with this craziness and all the obstacles in the driveway. Hopefully, over time, it will change and they will mellow out.In the meantime, it is VERY hard not to wig out and reciprocate & do things that would just escalate the situation. Every time I drive in or out of my own driveway, I get pissed off by all the things I now might hit along the way. 
My girl & I are still waiting to hear if the elementary school principal will OK a Fall dance on Ween....PTO meeting is tonight...I'll go to see if they approve (fund) it. I will be doing the Happy Dance if it's okayed. Even my high schooler is thinking about going to school as a werewolf that day.

Gonna put up cemetery fencing this weekend, so I guess I'm back to doing the haunt this year!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> I'm so frustrated, I spent all day aging paper, and printing out my labels for my witch jars, cutting it just right and everything. And I have NO idea where my gluestick went!!! Its gone!


The big creepy rat I sent you ate it - mwahahaha, er, um, I mean, how terribly frustrating that must be:jol::googly::devil:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Roxy if you keep sending your big creepy rats out like that you won't have any left for Halloween.


----------



## Death's Door

scareme said:


> Tonight supper was a tablespoon of peanutbutter, sauerkraut and popcorn. Da Wiener, when do you get vacation, and have you ever wanted to vist Oklahoma? Anyone? Oklahoma?


I would love to come and visit you. I love cooking for peeps.


----------



## MrGrimm

Can't remember where I left my cell phone... and the battery is dead so I can't call myself!!!

Doh!!!

I seem to remember seeing it last night in my basement as I worked on finishing up my lasrer vortex....

Geez...!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> My girl & I are still waiting to hear if the elementary school principal will OK a Fall dance on Ween....PTO meeting is tonight...I'll go to see if they approve (fund) it. I will be doing the Happy Dance if it's okayed. Even my high schooler is thinking about going to school as a werewolf that day.
> 
> Gonna put up cemetery fencing this weekend, so I guess I'm back to doing the haunt this year!


your kid going as a werewolf? you must be so proud! (i would be too!)

I believe in you debbie! I'm sure the vic...Tots will be happy to see your haunt back up!


----------



## debbie5

Hahahha, DA! Maybe some day I will get up the gumption to post my kid's werewolf makeup pics from last year. My kids have asked to DO something in the haunt- scare people or trigger more scares. I gotta re-think the haunt & find more for them to do Ween night, now that they are older.


----------



## debbie5

*********SEARCH ALERT! SEARCH ALERT!****

has ANYONE seen the individual, orange marshmallow, chocolate covered pumpkins that Russell Stover puts out? I think they are no longer making them! PLEASE tell me if you find them!


----------



## Death's Door

debbie5 said:


> *********SEARCH ALERT! SEARCH ALERT!****
> 
> has ANYONE seen the individual, orange marshmallow, chocolate covered pumpkins that Russell Stover puts out? I think they are no longer making them! PLEASE tell me if you find them!


Russel Stover has to make them. They're the best. I have been looking for them too. I buy a bunch of them and put them in the fridge so they will be at my consumption. I usually find them at Rite-Aid or CVS. A lot of the stores are putting out their halloween candy now so they might be easier to find.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> *********SEARCH ALERT! SEARCH ALERT!****
> 
> has ANYONE seen the individual, orange marshmallow, chocolate covered pumpkins that Russell Stover puts out? I think they are no longer making them! PLEASE tell me if you find them!


If there's a Wegman's in your area, they may carry them:

http://www.wegmans.com/webapp/wcs/s...toreId=10052&catalogId=10002&productId=725962


----------



## Dixie

Zicam allergy nasal spray is worth every penny of $9.99. Just sayin.


----------



## trishaanne

Deb...my son went as a werewolf one year. However, he also was a werewolf for almost 3 days!!! When my kids were younger, before I was a haunter and before I actually paid attention to what to use and what not to use, my son wanted to be a werewolf for Halloween, SO, I went out and bought fake fur, fangs, etc. Then, the genius in me kicked in, and since I'm BARELY able to work a sewing machine, we had to come up with something else. Hmmm....what to use. Well, I cut the fur from the backing and glued it to my son's face and hands with Elmer's glue (Hey, it's water soluble, right?). At the end of the night, we couldn't get it off, no matter what we used. No amount of soap and water would remove it. Now my 8 year old is in the bathroom with his uncle, shaving as much of the fur off his face as he could. We were scrubbing his face and hands for hours! The only 8th grader with hairy knuckles and razor burn...LOL. It took 2 1/2 days to get that off of him. Hmm...maybe that's why he hates werewolves....LOL :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that is so funny Pattie...your poor boy!!! hahahah...WoW!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and you are the EVIL one, not me!! lol


----------



## debbie5

LMAO at being hairy for 3 days!!

As for the Russell Stover stuff- I see the candy out at the drugstores & Target- but they are all peanut butter & regular marshmallow- no ORANGE pumpkins..oh please oh please ..if there IS a God...


----------



## Spooklights

debbie5 said:


> LMAO at being hairy for 3 days!!
> 
> As for the Russell Stover stuff- I see the candy out at the drugstores & Target- but they are all peanut butter & regular marshmallow- no ORANGE pumpkins..oh please oh please ..if there IS a God...


Shouldn't that be addressed to the Great Pumpkin instead?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I have been tossing around an idea to hang stockings on the mantle for the Great Pumpkin...I really like the idea and have seen some pretty cool witch stockings this year.
anyone else done something like this?


----------



## Spooklights

Wheee! I just found out that my place of employment is getting new carpet this weekend, and we're all getting a paid holiday this Friday! Plus, the weather is supposed to be cooler and not rainy. You know what that means....it's time to sneak some Halloween stuff out into the yard! (And about time too. I had two kids stop me while I was walking my dog yesterday to ask me when the stuff would be up this year.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I have been tossing around an idea to hang stockings on the mantle for the Great Pumpkin...I really like the idea and have seen some pretty cool witch stockings this year.
> anyone else done something like this?


I haven't, but I think it's a charming idea and your kids will love it


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I have been tossing around an idea to hang stockings on the mantle for the Great Pumpkin...I really like the idea and have seen some pretty cool witch stockings this year.
> anyone else done something like this?


be prepared to hear...."You owe me restitution!!!"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

now do you really think so H?? lol


----------



## scareme

FE, if it means the kids will get toys and extra candy, like Christmas stockings, they will love it. 

debbie, was just at Walgreens and they had them, plus a coupon for .39, limit 6. But that's just per visit. And the rack just inside the door is loaded with flyers with coupons. I got the sugar free crap. Damn diebetes.


----------



## Death's Door

I like the idea of halloween stockings FE. Do it.


----------



## debbie5

*** THE PRINCIPAL OKAYED A FALL COSTUME DANCE THE FRIDAY BEFORE HALLOWEEN!!****

A miracle has occurred. She is even considering reinstating the Halloween Costume parade around the school grounds. Grace, age 7 has to go with me to the 1st PTA meeting in an hour to make her presentation about the dance (she's writing it now). We are asking for funding from the PTA to hire a d.j. Grace is suggesting a bake sale to raise more money for the PTA as well as a mask making station where kids can make masks out of paper plates. We are SO EXCITED!! yay!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Debbie and Grace!!!! How wonderful that the principal is having a change of heart.


----------



## Headless

Good luck Debbie - sounds like a great project.


----------



## Draik41895

I gotta do this great pumpkin stocking idea, its awesome. I'm back in the library, and I was walking around and literally do a double take when I see the name Dick Smith. I'm sitting here looking at all kinds of make-up books. My favorite is Dick Smith's Do-It-Yourself Monster Make-Up. Fricken Sweet!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that is awesome Deb!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Hahahha, DA! Maybe some day I will get up the gumption to post my kid's werewolf makeup pics from last year. My kids have asked to DO something in the haunt- scare people or trigger more scares. I gotta re-think the haunt & find more for them to do Ween night, now that they are older.


one word: plants. as in victims...chain them to the wall or put them in a cage! or they could dress in creepy monster costumes and do random scare attacks on the vict.....visitors!



debbie5 said:


> *** THE PRINCIPAL OKAYED A FALL COSTUME DANCE THE FRIDAY BEFORE HALLOWEEN!!****
> 
> A miracle has occurred. She is even considering reinstating the Halloween Costume parade around the school grounds. Grace, age 7 has to go with me to the 1st PTA meeting in an hour to make her presentation about the dance (she's writing it now). We are asking for funding from the PTA to hire a d.j. Grace is suggesting a bake sale to raise more money for the PTA as well as a mask making station where kids can make masks out of paper plates. We are SO EXCITED!! yay!


Congrats Debbie and to your daughter: Break a leg! we're pullen for her!


----------



## debbie5

(edit) Meh.


----------



## morbidmike

just paid my taxes OUCH!!!!!


----------



## trishaanne

OK, I'm not really a huge country music fan but today, while driving down the street, there was talking on every other stations, so I hit the country station button. I heard part of this song, and it made me laugh, so I had to come home and look it up. This is dedicated to everyone who has an EX that they may not be on the best of terms with....LOL. Give it a few seconds...once the pace changes, it says it ALL!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> *** THE PRINCIPAL OKAYED A FALL COSTUME DANCE THE FRIDAY BEFORE HALLOWEEN!!****
> 
> A miracle has occurred. She is even considering reinstating the Halloween Costume parade around the school grounds. Grace, age 7 has to go with me to the 1st PTA meeting in an hour to make her presentation about the dance (she's writing it now). We are asking for funding from the PTA to hire a d.j. Grace is suggesting a bake sale to raise more money for the PTA as well as a mask making station where kids can make masks out of paper plates. We are SO EXCITED!! yay!


You go, Gracie girl!:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Trish, this song has been on for at least a year now. And its still one of my favs. The other song would be *#?*!*


----------



## scareme

morbid mike said:


> just paid my taxes OUCH!!!!!


Thanks Mike. That should keep the country going till the end of the year.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

omg. i just realize that as of yesterday 9/11/11 i have been an addict on this forum for 3 years! how cool is that! :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^And the best part of being an addict here is, no one expects you to go into rehab 'cause we're all just as crazy:jol::googly:


----------



## debbie5

I think this IS rehab!


----------



## Evil Queen

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I have been tossing around an idea to hang stockings on the mantle for the Great Pumpkin...I really like the idea and have seen some pretty cool witch stockings this year.
> anyone else done something like this?


I made my own and have sold a couple.


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## scareme

Those ase so cool. I love the skeleton and scarecrow ones.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

pretty cool EQ!!


----------



## morbidmike

Ohhhh FE your such a blockhead hahhaahahah


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol....I know...melon head.


----------



## debbie5

Hey you two...get a room.


----------



## Dixie

Here's an amusing side effect of the worst drought in Texas history - sitting here on the computer when the sound of THUNDER outside made me jump out of my chair as if a car hit our house. I had forgotten what it sounded like. C'mon RAIN!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

oh I like the bat stocking!

oh wait, thats an owl...darn it!


----------



## Evil Queen

Thanks for the nice comments on my stockings.


----------



## debbie5

SCHWEET! A friend has a "cornhole" game with Zorg from Toy Story painted on it...says I can borrow it for the school party! YAY! That's a HUGE time saver, seeing as I was gonna make one. Now I'm off to sketch out the gym & note all the electrical outlets... I love this. I now have a Girl Scout binder, a Pumpkin-Fest binder (I'm working on that for Girl Scouts as well) and a Costume Dance binder. I love keeping busy with my favorite things!!


----------



## Death's Door

Gooda morning peeps!

Nice stockings EQ!

Good job and good luck with the dance and festivities Deb and Gracie!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Leaves have started to change on a couple of trees in the area already.


----------



## RoxyBlue

September 14 is National Cream-Filled Donut Day.

Personally, I'm a bigger fan of cream puffs. There's a Persian bakery not far from where we live that makes the best pastries, including cream puffs that are to die for.


----------



## Spooky1

Dixie said:


> Here's an amusing side effect of the worst drought in Texas history - sitting here on the computer when the sound of THUNDER outside made me jump out of my chair as if a car hit our house. I had forgotten what it sounded like. C'mon RAIN!!!


Congrats on Dallas breaking the annual record for 100 degree days. Hope you get some of that rain.

EQ, the stockings are great. I like the severed foot and skeleton the best.


----------



## debbie5

What? No head stocking??


----------



## debbie5

Aw dang it! I can't find the link for the fried critter on here...where someone took a piece of chicken, cut it up, put pretzels in it for legs & a cooked spaghetti tail...breaded & fried it. I need to see the pic of how they did the legs. Anyone know where it is? I tried SEARCH to no avail. I wanna try them as critter nuggets- make them smaller.


----------



## trishaanne

Here ya go Deb....I've made these before too and the crowd goes crazy..lol (once they get past the gag reflex!)

http://www.instructables.com/id/Kentucky-Fried-WTF-on-a-stick/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Pattie to Michigan...Pattie to Michigan...Pattie to Michigan.....well something like this worked in beetlejuice???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Pattie to Michigan...Pattie to Michigan...Pattie to Michigan.....well something like this worked in beetlejuice???


"Jeff get to work, Jeff get to work, Jeff get to work"

Hmmm, nope, must only work in the movies:googly::devil:


----------



## Draik41895

picked up some more glue, stupid rat...


----------



## trishaanne

Pattie who?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> picked up some more glue, stupid rat...


creepyrat-1 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

trishaanne said:


> Pattie who?


LOL....yeah.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

it was a pretty rough day today...now i just want to sleep...


----------



## Spooky1

Lots of thunder & lightning tonight.


----------



## trishaanne

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> LOL....yeah.


I have no idea what you mean, or who this "Pattie" is that you are referring to! Whoever it is, I'm pretty sure that Michigan is not in the top 10 list...lol


----------



## Draik41895

I really love my sewing machine.


----------



## morbidmike

loin cloth done on the sewer dweller YAY !!!!! NOTE; if you have monster mudd to do ona prop DO IT BEFORE you do final paint on the prop I got excited on the dweller and painted him then just did the MMing there was ALOT of clean up to do ...but with a good rag and bucket of water I claimed victory ...this weekend he will be urethaned and then all I have to do is hook up the pond pump


----------



## GothicCandle

morbid mike said:


> loin cloth done on the sewer dweller YAY !!!!! NOTE; if you have monster mudd to do ona prop DO IT BEFORE you do final paint on the prop I got excited on the dweller and painted him then just did the MMing there was ALOT of clean up to do ...but with a good rag and bucket of water I claimed victory ...this weekend he will be urethaned and then all I have to do is hook up the pond pump


Ooo remember that pictures are a requirement!


----------



## Bone Dancer

You have been taking pictures, haven't you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

People keep interrupting my surfing here with questions about work stuff - how thoughtless of them


----------



## scareme

So I came home from the Dr. office to find a big mess. My daughter has brought out some of the Halloween boxes and we've started decorating. I guess the cat has found my stash a black crows because there are black feathers over all the house and parts on the rug. The first part I pick up is the head. I realize it's not one of my crows, it was a real crow. Gross! So I put on gloves and proceed to clean up. I've found the head and two wings, but no sign of a body. I've found tons of feathers. I think it wasn't dead when she first brought it in. And from the two broken vases it must have given her a run for the money. She's so proud of herself. Now I just need to find that body. It better not be in my bed!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, scareme, my parents had a cat years ago that would lovingly bring home dead creatures and leave them on the front step as a sign of his affection and skills as a provider. He did once leave half a mouse - guess he got hungry and decided to sample the goods:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ewwwww....poor crow! LOL. How sweet of him to leave a gift for you!


----------



## debbie5

(singing).."You got whole wheat grains to stop your hunger pains,and you wear skinny jeans cuz you're thinner than me. Tho' your a$$ ain't no "J-Lo", your t*ts don't hang way low...and it's probably cuz you know your're thinner than me...."


I've posted before how I am a dyslexic anorexic...I think I'm much thinner than what I am (I'm being silly, but it is true..I have a skewed body image). I went clothes shopping today and LUCKY ME- I was in a fitting room with a 3 way mirror. YIKES! I see last winter's cake on the back of my thighs!! The crazy thing is, vanity sizing has even hit the women's plus size shops. I had to buy sweats (they were called "jogging suits" in the store...like a 600 pound woman can JOG) that are 2 sizes smaller than I normally wear. Which means that the biggest size in the shop (5X or XXXXXL) is really an 8X!! That would fit someone who is probably 600+ pounds. That is very VERY big. Which brings me to my next tangential thought: Who ever invents a franchise of fast food joints that have healthy food with a drive thru window is gonna make a **mint**. The drive thru window is key. I think people eat crap food cuz it's fast & they don't have to get out of the car cuz they need to get to a meeting, liitle league practice, etc.


----------



## Death's Door

Talk about eating crow - Scareme that was a great story.

Deb - 3-way mirrors are the devil!!!


----------



## Spooky1

scareme, your cat was just helping you decorate for Halloween. 

I was just looking at the radar map and saw most of Oklahoma and parts of Texas are getting rain. Hope it's the beginning of the end of your drought down there. Then I saw some blue pop up for a moment on the radar. Snow in Colorado . Glad I don't live out west in the mountains, I like fall to stick around till late in the year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm sitting here trying to imagine someone sitting in a car at a drive-thru waiting for his order of broiled trout with a side of steamed broccoli and cauliflower.

I think part of the reason people eat crap food is because they have trained themselves to crave fat, salt, and sugar. You do need some fat in your diet in order to properly absorb some essential vitamins that are fat-soluble (A, D, and E). You need some sodium (salt being one source) for proper water balance in cells and for nerve/muscle function.

Sugar is an acquired taste. If you don't think so, cut sugar from your diet for a few weeks, then take a sip of a non-diet soda. You'll find it doesn't taste good. Do the same thing if you're normally heavy handed with the salt shaker. Cut back for a period of time, and you'll eventually find that very salty foods lose their appeal.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> ....Then I saw some blue pop up for a moment on the radar. Snow in Colorado . Glad I don't live out west in the mountains, I like fall to stick around till late in the year.


Meh, it could snow above 7000 feet. No biggy. We usually get snow sometime before Halloween here.


----------



## trishaanne

Since my neighbors have been asking, I started slowly setting up the yard. So far it's only the coffin and a few headstones. I got the final piece of rebar into the ground today, put the last headstone of the day up and guess what....as I was back in the garage putting the hammer away, the wind starts!!! So, I turned on the local tv channel and see that we are having up to 50 MPH gusts! SERIOUSLY? It's only 3 headstones so far!!! Am I going to have to go through this for the next month and a half? It's gotten so my neighbors have started making jokes! The guy across the street told me that he saw me out in the yard getting ready to start decorating and he pulled his lawn furniture into the garage because he knows the winds will start.

And, guess what....my Lon Chaney headstone just went flying down the driveway! It's gonna be a LONG year!


----------



## debbie5

Roxy- I was thinking more along the soup and salad drive thru...


----------



## debbie5

Just found out that one of the worst moms I know of is now fostering a 9 month old and a 6 month old, and is an emergency foster care provider. I am heartsick. She has 2 young boys (9 & 11) who are out of control behavior-wise.This is the same mom who left these boys with my Girl Scout troop at the mall last year and simply walked away...she never told us she was leaving us to babysit her kids. Her boys torment their sister, who was in my Girl Scout troop...it's bad. I saw the new foster kids & the mom at a school dance I just came from, and her 2 boys were pestering the 6 month old. The mom kept telling them to stop...oy veh. $$$ talks.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

bad parent for sure, those kids are not even getting a fair shake at life...I feel bad for them. Lazy parenting...shame on them!


----------



## Spooklights

scareme said:


> So I came home from the Dr. office to find a big mess. My daughter has brought out some of the Halloween boxes and we've started decorating. I guess the cat has found my stash a black crows because there are black feathers over all the house and parts on the rug. The first part I pick up is the head. I realize it's not one of my crows, it was a real crow. Gross! So I put on gloves and proceed to clean up. I've found the head and two wings, but no sign of a body. I've found tons of feathers. I think it wasn't dead when she first brought it in. And from the two broken vases it must have given her a run for the money. She's so proud of herself. Now I just need to find that body. It better not be in my bed!


Wow, that's actually an appropriately creepy Halloween-type occurrence. I kind of thought of the Twilight Zone when you said you went to pick up a fake crow's head, and it turned out to be real. I hope you find the body soon. Don't worry, though-if it's still in the house, you'll be able to track it by the scent in a couple of days.


----------



## scareme

Spooklights said:


> Wow, that's actually an appropriately creepy Halloween-type occurrence. I kind of thought of the Twilight Zone when you said you went to pick up a fake crow's head, and it turned out to be real. I hope you find the body soon. Don't worry, though-if it's still in the house, you'll be able to track it by the scent in a couple of days.


Thanks Spooklights, I never thought about that. I've got the mess cleaned up and still haven't found the body. I'm hoping she took it back outside. But I guess I'll know in a few days.


----------



## Bone Dancer

It's always possible she ate it. I mean really, she left you the head, what more did you want.


----------



## debbie5

She knew she shouldn't bring birds into the house, so she ate crow.


----------



## Draik41895

A nice neighbor lady said I could have her pallets, Ima build a coffin


----------



## debbie5

^^I'm jealous. But my neighbor IS 96 or so.
Maybe I can borrow her body....when it's time.....


----------



## debbie5

This is morbidmike's theme song! (hugs) you old man!


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday peeps!!!

Trishanne - so you the one responsible for all that wind last night. Hubby hung one of the unfinished boarded panels on the window and did bungy them down. Actually looked great. I took pictures and will be finishing the second on Sunday.

The temperature dropped sooo fast last night. It was great to turn off the air conditioning and open the windows. It was 50 degrees this morning. Loving it!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Three day weekend coming up and on the schedule is a house to clean, laundry to do, garden to weed, errands to run, cars to take for emissions testing, two church services to sing at, and props to get moving on. I don't think three days will be enough.....


----------



## Spooky1

Wanted to go to Monster Mania this weekend, but we have way too much to do.  I guess there's always next year. Roxy may have a 3 day weekend, but I don't.


----------



## Hauntiholik

For those people who are near Hell, Michigan - 
Tomorrow (4:30 pm - Sept. 17th, 2011), the Just Hearse 'N Around hearse club will be attempting a new Guinness World Record for Largest Parade of Hearses.

http://www.largestparadeofhearses.info/


----------



## trishaanne

Sorry for the wind...lol.

This was supposed to be my week off. No grandkids, no cousins kids, just me, so I could clean and do prop work, party work, wedding work, etc. Well, hubby decided to take Monday off, and I can never get anything done when he's home. Tuesday it was 90 degrees (or close) and I had no energy to do prop work in that humidity so I cleaned instead. Wednesday, 2 of the grandkids were sick so, that means they couldn't go to preschool and they needed a place to go. Yesterday, got a little of the yard set up (till the winds started) and today, guess what...the grandkids are back because mom and dad have to work and they can't go back to preschool until Monday! I went out early today and got some more headstones up, moved Claude Rains bench to another location so I can work on him, fixed a coffin, got Margaret Hamilton and her stone back up. Tried throwing a roll of fishing line over the tree branch to hang her demon flying monkey from (OK, so it's a bat/creature thingy, but from a distance you can't tell..lol) and I couldn't get it over the branch I needed so looks like my son gets that honor when he gets home. 

No prop work this weekend since every minute is booked...maybe Monday, if hubby doesn't take the day off again!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> This is morbidmike's theme song! (hugs) you old man!
> 
> IF I HAD MY DRUTHERS by Harry 'MAC' McClintock 1929 - YouTube


LMAO! It took me a few times to figure out what a Druther was.  I now have this song in my head! Thanks for sharing! :lolkin:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Thanks to Acidpoptart I have some inspiration and am gonna try again with the makeup!


----------



## debbie5

Drove in a big 80 mile circle to buy 3 skellies at Walgreen's. I had one strapped into the passenger seat...was waiting at a red light and the guy in next lane says,"Hey- does that guy need any help??" . I look over and it's an EMS truck! Ten minutes later, I'm at another red light in the middle of the ghetto and some lady in lane next to me says, "You keep him in the car all year??!??" 

LMAO...I picked up a few bags of hard plastic bones, and a left over light up, heart-in-a-jar. My 'Ween budget is officially SPENT.


----------



## morbidmike

spider bites are itching like crazy and it is angering me


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

didn't just discuss this???


----------



## debbie5

Orange marshmallow pumpkins....only at Walgreens! I dunno why all the other chains aren't selling them, but I 110% enjoyed the one I ate today! I'm trying to cut back on treats, so I didn't stock up...trying to be more conscious about what I'm eating after a winter of stress eating and a summer of too-hurried-to-care eating.


----------



## Draik41895

Hmm... Boom boom aint it great to be crazy


----------



## Pumpkin5

debbie5 said:


> Just found out that one of the worst moms I know of is now fostering a 9 month old and a 6 month old, and is an emergency foster care provider. I am heartsick. She has 2 young boys (9 & 11) who are out of control behavior-wise.This is the same mom who left these boys with my Girl Scout troop at the mall last year and simply walked away...she never told us she was leaving us to babysit her kids. Her boys torment their sister, who was in my Girl Scout troop...it's bad. I saw the new foster kids & the mom at a school dance I just came from, and her 2 boys were pestering the 6 month old. The mom kept telling them to stop...oy veh. $$$ talks.


 debbie5...Just a question that ALWAYS occurs to me....why do you have to have a license to drive a car, buy alcohol, buy cigarettes...but anyone that wants to can bring a new little person into this world? Why doesn't someone who is accountable, spay and neuter your ignorants???? No happy face for this one...sad to say.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think the concept of mandatory sterilization is a bit extreme.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> I think the concept of mandatory sterilization is a bit extreme.


I agree. Though in theory if not reality the idea is tempting. Idiots only know how to do one thing, thats why they often have so many children...


----------



## debbie5

Nice cool day...cemetery fencing going up! All hands are gonna be on deck, as hubby knows I can't do this part alone. Too heavy! I hope it's not too rotten...I mean, I WANT that effect, but I don't want to have to lash too many pieces together with twine this year....chicken garam masala for lunch with extra veggies and jasmati rice..I can't wait! Funny how my kids no longer complain they are still hungry after meals since I started loading them up with a cup of veggies each meal! Nomnomnom.


----------



## debbie5

WalMart has a lot of the exact same merchandise as Walgreens, but for 20-50% more in price. WTH!!?? The bag of bones I got for $7.99 at Walgreens was $12.99 at Walmart....16" plastic skelly is 2 for $5.50 at Walgreen's...Walmart has one skelly for $5.99. How weird!

Fencing didn't go up today- too cold. We all cleaned house almost all day. Maybe tomorrow...after we go to a local dairy farm who is having a "Sundae On The Farm" afternoon! It was nice to have hubby not working today, and able to be with us all day.

I still want that huge 90" spider at Walgreen's....


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> Idiots only know how to do one thing, thats why they often have so many children...


Idiots know how to do lots of things. Just watch "America's Funniest Home Videos"


----------



## Spooky1

How about these folks.


----------



## debbie5

I am speechless by that vid! OMG!! Hahhahaha & sad!


----------



## scareme

The only good thing about being drunk is when they fell, you know they didn't feel it. How ever, they are going to wonder why they hurt so bad the next morning. 

Three tornados in OK today. Is it Sept. or May?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yay! we finally got a good drenching! its about time!


----------



## Dixie

Having pink foam left in the month of October is like having money in your wallet on the last day of your vacation in Vegas. Why WOULD you?!?!


----------



## debbie5

Chopped up baked potato homefries, scrambled eggs, peaches, orange juice. BUrrrrpp.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

...two sausage biscuts, a tall glass of milk, and the house almost to myself....life is good!


----------



## debbie5

Tired.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Headed to opening weekend at Pennhurst on Saturday with my buddy Scabbie.


----------



## Draik41895

stupid cd, not playing my file


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ever notice, no matter how many chores you get done on a weekend, there are always at least twice as many more that still need to be done?

Spooky1 was the center of attention today while he was putting a layer of sealant on our aging asphault driveway. The kids who live across the street found the process fascinating - "What are you doing? ("Sealing the driveway because it has cracks") "Can I watch from up here (meaning our front sidewalk)?" ("No, you'll be too close and might get tar on your pretty shoes") "Why are you putting those sticks in the ground?" ("I need to put up some tape so people don't walk on the driveway while it's wet") "Can I help you put the tape up?" "Can I pretend I'm stuck in the driveway and you try to get me loose?" "Is that hammer hard?" (the mallet I was using to drive the stakes) - about this time, one of the adults across the street yelled at them to get back in their own yard, which lasted about 10 minutes

Our next door neighbor's 5 year old granddaughter Brooke also came over to watch and asked tons of questions "What's that?" ("It's sealant for the driveway"), "Why are you doing that? ("Because the driveway has cracks"), "Why is it cracked?" ("Because it's old") - she's in the "why" stage of life.


----------



## Hauntiholik

fishing does not mean catching.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i'm feeling better about my haunt i have three definite yeses about helping out. the haunt may just work out this year! 

We got a torrent of rain tonight...which i'm thrilled for. the bad news is that i most likely won't be able to leave the house tomorrow which is still okay because there is plenty to do tomorrow anyway! LOL


----------



## Goblin

I made quite a haul today at Family Dollar Friday. Spent 15.00 
2-Hanging skeletons
2-LED Pumpkin Lanterns
2-Mini Jack-O-Lanterns
3-Hanging skull phantoms
3-Hanging ghosts
3-Hanging decors (2 reapers-1 Jack-O-Lantern)

Walmart had their stuff out today. Not a bad selection. The best I've seen them 
have in a couple of years. Animated tombstons, 6 tombstone pack, ghost lights,
tea lights, inflatibles, and a larger selection of costumes and masks too.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

congrats goblin! That's a great haul!

can anyone tell me why i'm up at 4 am? I'm wide awake. *sigh* :jol:


----------



## morbidmike

its raining today....gotta work today and then drive to the parents so I can take my dad for his surgery tomorrow gotta spend a couple of nights my the hospital since its 3 hrs away ...hopefully this takes his pain away their going to cut channels in his spine to take the pressure off the nerves so he can walk again


----------



## IMU

Ahoy! It b' Talk Like A Pirate Day!


----------



## Evil Queen

Mike I'll be praying for your Dad.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Arrrh, ye be a good son to that thar father of yourn, matey Mike

In addition to being Talk Like A Pirate Day, September 19 is also:

National Butterscotch Pudding Day

My baby sister's 50th birthday


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yay! its talk like a pirate day!

arrrr! :xbones:


----------



## Spooky1

arrgh, good luck on ye fathers surgery, Mike matey!


----------



## debbie5

Marriage is so weird. Sometimes hubby & I want to kill each other...other times, I feel like he's my best friend. Our stone driveway, aka Bone Of Contention with the Drunkies next door is lined down our side with bowling ball sized rocks, which keep the stones in the drive & not the lawn. Since I go in & out of the now too-narrow drive many times a day, he knows I'm stressed & worried about hitting our house as I back out (I already hit the garbage cans & scraped the car badly). So yesterday, he dug out 60 rocks and about 15 huge hosta plants to widen the driveway by about 2 feet. He also moved the garbage cans so I can't hit them.  He started taking anti-depressants and I started Synthroid in August. It's almost like....(gasp!) we are a normal, loving couple now!

& Prayers to your Dad, mike for a successful surgery.

Cemetery fencing didn't go up yet. Too busy having fun & going to fall festivals!


----------



## autumnghost

Best of luck and prayers to your Dad Mike.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Keeping you and your dad in my thoughts Mike.


----------



## Spooklights

Prayers and best wishes for your Dad, Mike.


----------



## Spooklights

Here's a Pirate joke for "Talk Like A Pirate Day".

How do you know if you are a Pirate? 
You just "Arrrh".


----------



## Draik41895

I missed the bus today... and, now I just glue myself to my laptop


----------



## scareme

Thoughts and prayers for you and your Dad, Mike. 

Hope your day improves Draik.


----------



## MrGrimm

I want to go outside, find a nice spot in the grass and sleep!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Working from home today—windows open, quiet, overcast, drizzling and cool—a perfect lead-in to the fall season!


----------



## Bone Dancer

A cool and rainy day today. A good day to tidy up the house. And as luck would have it, it needs it.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Good thoughts for you and your dad Mike.

Draik, I have days that I feel like I missed the bus too.


----------



## Spooklights

I was putting up the Skeleton Wedding in the front yard this weekend, when a FedEx truck drove by. The guy went past my yard, stopped, then backed up. He got out and started taking pictures of the Wedding. I was still setting some things up, so I went over and was talking to him for a few minutes. So, if you were expecting a FedEx package and haven't gotten it yet, it's probably still lurking around my neighborhood.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Question - If you take a day off from work and you have a dog, how many times while she ask to go outside while you're home?

Answer - 1472 times

At least it feels like that:googly:


----------



## Draik41895

hehehe


----------



## debbie5

Draik- you kill me. (Why didn't Katherine Hepburn have a mustache!??) LOL. Go mow the lawn, you naughty Truant!!


----------



## Draik41895

lol, Our grass is short enough. Ive been working on my witch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Much better use of time, Draik:jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol


----------



## debbie5

(wiping a small tear of happiness away, knowing that the next generation of 'Weeners is going strong...)


----------



## debbie5

Haunter's Blessing:

May the undead rise up to meet you.
May the hump always be on your back.
May the moon glow cool upon your skull;
the fog fall soft upon your tomb and until we haunt again,
may The Reaper scare the children from your yard.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

arrrr...its pirate day and POTC is on! ....planned? I don't know!


----------



## morbidmike

got the pump in the sewer dweller going today had to get another pump I didnt notice the lift range for the pump was only 32 inches and the dweller is 40 inches tall gotta read the fine print I guess....heading out to the parents to take dad for his surgery tomorrow hopefully all goes well


----------



## Headless

Everything crossed for your dad Mike - hope it all goes well.

Debbie I think I'm luckier than a lot as I get along really well with my other half, but I'm pretty sure everyone has those days when they would like to kill the other one! LOL Wow but that was great that he widened the driveway. Many wouldn't have bothered - so I think he's a keeper!!!!

BAHAHAHA @ Draik

Given we are now in Spring here in Australia - I was really refreshed to see a taste of Summer yesterday - it reached 29 degrees (84.2 F). Then a really strong cold front whipped across the Country last night and we're back to high winds, pouring rain and darn cold this morning.......


----------



## Evil Queen

Gonna be in the mid 90's for the beginning of Fall.


----------



## scareme

Roxy, doggy door, it saves so much trouble, except the cats who come in at night. But the dogs chase them back out.

I never realized what a man Tom Selleck is to be able to pull off that mustache. It looks silly on anyone else. 

Wow Headless, Halloween as a spring holiday, that would seem so wierd. Do they sell pumpkins in the stores?


----------



## GothicCandle

Having a slanted driveway really sucks. Oh how i envy those with flat front yards!


----------



## Draik41895

debbie5 said:


> (wiping a small tear of happiness away, knowing that the next generation of 'Weeners is going strong...)


Did you just call me a weener? lol


----------



## debbie5

Headless...that is so weird. I never even thought of Halloween in Australia! SPRING!! 

My 14 year old got a nice hand-me-down winter coat from my nieces. It has a button-on, fake fur strip around the hood. So she took it off. Somehow, the girls then made the strip into a fur hat for hubby, then it was an Amish man's beard...then it became a very long swath of a sign of puberty. My family is not right. But we were laughing like hyenas.

Yes, Draik... young Padaween Learner...the Ween Force is strong with you....


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Hauntiholik

Lots of pirate themed things on the tv today.
I busted up laughing. Why? I was trying to tell my kids not to do this but it came out......do NOT not to do this......with your peg leg. Arrrrgggg!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik, you are the funniest kid:jol:


----------



## GothicCandle

Hauntiholik said:


> Lots of pirate themed things on the tv today.
> I busted up laughing. Why? I was trying to tell my kids not to do this but it came out......do NOT not to do this......with your peg leg. Arrrrgggg!


:d
Aye, tis the only thing to do. Be wanting to win he does.


----------



## Dark Angel 27




----------



## debbie5

I love this place.


----------



## Dixie

Me too.


----------



## Goblin

Dixie said:


> Me too.


Really? I thought you were older that that!


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> Wow Headless, Halloween as a spring holiday, that would seem so wierd. Do they sell pumpkins in the stores?


Halloween isn't that big here. Christmas is the big thing..... Real pumpkins last year were going for $25 each and they weren't huge. Buying Halloween props is an expensive business and that's if you can get much - mostly the bigger city stores. Where I live is about 10,000 population and you can only buy the basics from the $2 stores plus an overpriced costume shop. I've just been adding supplies year by year but this year decided to go for broke and make some serious additions. But yeah - Spring - AND daylight savings so we'll probably have daylight until about 8:00 pm as well........


----------



## Headless

Oh - and its not a holiday either.


----------



## debbie5

Local parachuter jumped, then unbuckled his chute. That is the final act of a tortured person who still has some big cahones hidden underneath the devastation of their life. I wish he could have gotten some help with his life. RIP Bob.

Headless, Big Brother changed daylight savings time here years ago, so now it's not dark 'til later here, too. Conspiracy I tell ya!!


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Mike - Sending prayers your way for your dad.

Had an awesome weekend. Went to the Jersey Devil's M&T to learn corpsing and had a wonderful time. Unfortunately I had to leave at 3 p.m. to get home to get ready for Pokeno. While at Pokeno, we took a grazing (dinner) break and I hung outside with my nephew, Isaac, and was looking up at the stars to show him where the big dipper and little dipper were and we both saw the same shooting star. It was Isaac's first shooting star and he was very excited. Can't tell you how proud Aunt Phyllis felt at the moment. Of course, this was followed by lengthy Q&A Session regarding shooting stars by a curious 9-year-old nephew. 

Sunday I finshed the foam panels for the boarded window look for the front of the house. Couldn't ask for a better weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

September 20 is National Punch Day. Morbid Mike will take that to mean a physical act of violence against annoying persons. Everyone else may assume it means an impossibly sweet drink or that tool used to put holes in sheets of paper


----------



## Dixie

Im going for the drink. Although by 3 oclock I might be ready for the verb, lol


----------



## debbie5

Perhaps a Punch& Judy show?? (I always thought the hard-headed puppets were creepy....Lady Elaine Fairchilde on Mr. Rogers creeped me right out..)


----------



## trishaanne

A ton of stuff to do before Monday and ya think I have time to do any of it? Tonight is a meeting with a client, tomorrow is a bridal show, Thursday is a wedding rehearsal, Friday is a wedding, Saturday is a wedding, Sunday is a meeting with a client. And today, I'm stuck inside, on a rainy day helping my 4 year old granddaughter making tombstones for her new house because she wants to have a spooky house too. Nothing like a 4 year old, a container of black paint and a foam brush to make an INCREDIBLE mess in grandma's house! I will never discourage them though...the mess can always be cleaned up, and I can always stay up an extra hour at night to try to catch up on all the stuff I didn't get a chance to do today! LOL....a grandma's work is never done.


----------



## RoxyBlue

In honor of National Punch Day, CNN.com provided an article on vintage punch recipes here:

http://eatocracy.cnn.com/2011/09/20/breakfast-buffet-national-punch-day/?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## Spooky1

Sushi, it's what's for lunch.


----------



## debbie5

Ate a late lunch- grabbed a pizza from Pizza Hut. Now, not feeling so good....blleehhhhhhhhh.... damn you tender gastro system & fast food!

And, I spoke to the school principal about the Monster Mash dance (as she is calling it)...she said it's okay to get gory AND to call it a Halloween dance (both were her idea!)..she also has a huge closet **full** of decorations as her hubby's dad used to own a party shop!! WHHEEE!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

Headless said:


> Oh - and its not a holiday either.


I guess that depends on the definition of "holiday." The broad definition must be "a day that is specifically chosen by a large amount of people to celebrate something."


----------



## scareme

Is it Monarch migration time? I've got 6 on my sunflower right now. I should go check my lantana.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Scheduled myself to work tonight...then onto Detroit to work on a camera that didn't work during the install....long day ahead.

And I'll be on Rosa Parks Blvd....we heard 2 gun shots last friday when we were there...niiiccce.


----------



## Headless

GothicCandle said:


> I guess that depends on the definition of "holiday." The broad definition must be "a day that is specifically chosen by a large amount of people to celebrate something."


LOL well it's not working out as much of a holiday for me - I've been working harder to prepare for this Halloween party than I do when I go to work to get paid - mind you - it's a lot more fun.............


----------



## pyro

Boo !!!


----------



## GothicCandle

Headless said:


> LOL well it's not working out as much of a holiday for me - I've been working harder to prepare for this Halloween party than I do when I go to work to get paid - mind you - it's a lot more fun.............


Yup. Contrary to what some people apparently think halloween props do not suddenly appear a week before halloween.


----------



## Draik41895

Soooo, anyone know why I cant ype anything up over at the mad lab? it sorta sucks. Anyways, my witch is almost done, but I want to make Sam... never enough time


----------



## debbie5

Tired. Again. I still need a wife.


----------



## Bone Dancer

GothicCandle said:


> Yup. Contrary to what some people apparently think halloween props do not suddenly appear a week before halloween.


It depends on the type of sacrifice you have. 
Those pain in the neck teenagers that come around work well for this. Save a couple for next year.


----------



## GothicCandle

Bone Dancer said:


> It depends on the type of sacrifice you have.
> Those pain in the neck teenagers that come around work well for this. Save a couple for next year.


Yes, neighborhood nusences are always usefull for the crypt. My ogre, Boris, he looks a bit hungry too.


----------



## debbie5

Me, shopping at Target & speaking to store manager:

Me: These 4" x 2 " plastic snack containers with an ice pack in the lid sell for $3.99 at Walgreen's and were sold earlier here in the fall here for $3.99, so they should be 75% off now. These are the only ones left, and your scanner sez they are $20.99, which clearly can't be right. Can you fix the price, please, as I'd like to buy them.
Manager: (scans the item) Uhhhh..yup. They are $20.99.
Me: Look, I SAW THEM right back in school supplies weeks ago when they 1st came out..I shop here every 4 days or so. They are $3.99. Can't you call Corporate and get the correct price for me?
Manager: Uhh...well, I can give you the item number and YOU can call them and see how they can get it fixed and have 'em send the right price to us.
Me: taking down information so I can do this guys job FOR HIM.I'm trying to be kinder & gentler gal, cuz when I yell, I just spook people like shy deer.Besides, yelling is kept for my family only. I then call Target Corp. & get thru a HUGE phone tree to be told they are not open. I go showing them hanging up, IN TARGET, with a price of $3.99 on them ARRGGhhhh.online for customer help & keep getting told my store location is not valid. Turns out they want you to write the city name only- not the state. So I fix that..but then I cannot send them the link to the photo of the packs containers I found online,
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_DqFPxRqkn24/TGyL-929jqI/AAAAAAAAAzY/TQZxx926eyw/s1600/IMG_0301.JPG


----------



## RoxyBlue

pyro said:


> Boo !!!


And a big BOO back at ya, Manny


----------



## goneferal

Things are strangely coming together on time and within budget for this year's haunt. I'm waiting for something to backfire in about 3 weeks. Pessimist? Yes, I work with the dead for a living.


----------



## goneferal

I think I might add that quote to my signature...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Tomorrow is UTube Wednesday, wonder what AllenH has this time.


----------



## debbie5

How do I find him & sign up Bone Dancer?
And should I go buy the 90' spider I love??I alreedy have a large spider, but its not THAT big..


----------



## Bone Dancer

http://www.stiltbeaststudios.com/

This will get you to Allen's home page. Click on youtube tutorials.

He usually posts his tutorials in the "Prop How-to"


----------



## Draik41895

I'm watching I Saw The Devil, and one of the serial killers has his hand pinned to the table, a knife straight through it. I grabs tight with the other hand, counts to three, and pulls as hard as he can. The handle comes off.


----------



## Headless

GothicCandle said:


> Yup. Contrary to what some people apparently think halloween props do not suddenly appear a week before halloween.


I'm not complaining that's for sure. I know I am going to get so much more gratification having made all the main props myself and designing the whole thing. I am really enjoying it - but I admire those of you who are into it way more than I - it is such dedication and I am so inspired by you all.


----------



## debbie5

We admire you for your cool accents and animals with pouches!


----------



## RoxyBlue

September 21 is:

International Peace Day - got a looong way to go on that project

Miniature Golf Day - not my cup of tea, but at least it's more visually interesting than real golf 

World Gratitude Day - a day for expressing appreciation and thanks, so here's to all you good people on HauntForum who are funny and creative and dedicated to the craft of haunting!


----------



## morbidmike

dads surgery went well and now hes healing today they got him out of bed and he walked 4 steps on his own not too shabby for a 77 yr old man with a 12 inch cut on his lower back !!!! thanx for all the thoughts and prayers they are most definately helping with this whole ordeal ....yeatrday was a super long day for both of us got up at 130 am and hit the road at 230 am arrived at the hospital at 350 am surgery at 847 am done at 2 pm recovery until 850 pm and transfered to ICU I finally got to bed at 10:00 pm WITH NO BEER INTAKE I might add LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer

Headless said:


> I'm not complaining that's for sure. I know I am going to get so much more gratification having made all the main props myself and designing the whole thing. I am really enjoying it - but I admire those of you who are into it way more than I - it is such dedication and I am so inspired by you all.


If you find yourself thinking about next years Halloween in November there is no escape, your here for good. (with the rest of us)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to hear things went well for your dad, Mike, and that you made it through the day without the assistance of beer

My dad will be 91 on October 10. He tells me he's thinking of going for 100:jol:


----------



## debbie5

And I still love this place.

Two round, deep pink, corderoy "papasan" like chairs for curling up in & reading..were $40 each..I got them for $10 each! Target finally put them to 75% off! My kids have been begging for these chairs for their rooms for 2 years. Now I gotta find a place to hide them 'till Xmas! Santa always DOES encourage reading & playing music...

And Target also has tons of black sheets, duvet covers etc. marked way down, for all you people who like gothic bedding...they also had lots of LED lights (necklaces, rings, pins) in the dollar section at front of the store and battery powered blow-mold pumpkins, tombstones, skulls etc for $2.50 for 2 in a package...you could always pop out the lights & use them for something else....

(Offering beer & massage to mike & his dad)


----------



## Spooky1

Mike, glad to hear your dad's surgery went well. Best wishes for his speedy recovery, and take care of yourself too.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Mike - I'm glad to hear the positive news about your dad. Stress and exhaustion can lead to sleep without the alcoholic beverage. Now, once you get up from your catnap, pop a cold one, and, oh yeah, I received an email from your dweller that you have been working on - it misses you.


----------



## morbidmike

I know he does Da Weiner but hes doin his job of scareing the wifey every morn of all the things I have made she absolutely hates him LOL she dosent even want to walk by nhim to get to her car she said she always thinks hes gonna grab her hahahaha


----------



## Death's Door

*I think I created a monster.*

Hubby calls me at work today telling me that he's bored and he's bouncing off the walls (He's not getting any sympathy from me). I asked him why and he tells me because there are no new props that we are working on (we just finished up the foam panels for the board-up window look). He also asked me "when are we going to put them on the windows outside because THERE ARE A LOT OF PEOPLE THAT HAVE HALLOWEEN DECORATIONS UP ALREADY". My answer is the panels are still drying in the basement and they shouldn't be moved around yet. I guess I will have to show him the corpsing technique so he could work on some of the bones and skulls that I want to complete. Pace yourself hubby - pace yourself.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, yep, definitely a monster, no doubt about it, DW:jol:


----------



## Death's Door

morbid mike said:


> I know he does Da Weiner but hes doin his job of scareing the wifey every morn of all the things I have made she absolutely hates him LOL she dosent even want to walk by nhim to get to her car she said she always thinks hes gonna grab her hahahaha


Heheheheh - that's great! Then the dweller is doing his job - scaring the bejesus out of people. I bet you can't wait the TOT's to get a looksee at him. Great job!


----------



## GothicCandle

morbid mike said:


> I know he does Da Weiner but hes doin his job of scareing the wifey every morn of all the things I have made she absolutely hates him LOL she dosent even want to walk by nhim to get to her car she said she always thinks hes gonna grab her hahahaha


Thats the sign of a truly awesome prop


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

cool beans Mike!!

And I heard no gun shots today, though could smell gun powder when I first arrived this morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must be hunting season out your way, Jeff - that, or you live in a really scary part of town:devil:


----------



## debbie5

My inbox was full...like a diaper. It's all fresh now...


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Must be hunting season out your way, Jeff - that, or you live in a really scary part of town:devil:


Shhhhhh! Be Verwy Verwy Quiet... I'm Hunting Frighteners!


----------



## Headless

Adding my well wishes for your Dad Mike. Glad you (and of course he) came through the day OK.


----------



## debbie5

Learned it at age 8 using Vincent Price's kit and still the best instructions and method. I'm carving on the couch while listening to the tv...http://bizarrelabs.com/shrunken.htm


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> cool beans Mike!!
> 
> And I heard no gun shots today, though could smell gun powder when I first arrived this morning.


This morning I had four does standing in the stream that runs along my yard. With a cedar swamp just beyond they know just were to hide out. It was a great start to the day to see them.


----------



## Zurgh

Well, that was so not what I had expected... but the reality transplant was a resounding failure on the most epic scale. On a good note, the Universe did not implode and I get a 2-3 week unpaid vacation on heavy narcotics in bed land... 

Me thinks it would be a good idea to use this down time to work on some props, no?:googly:


----------



## AzKittie74

I would pay to see that Bone Dancer!!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well, it's kinda a love, hate thing Chris. A couple of years ago they ate almost 100 tulips in a new flower bed. I was not happy. But it is still fun to watch them. It always amazes me how a animal that size can take a few steps and flat out disappear into the woods.


----------



## stagehand1975

I almost literaly run into them sometimes in my woods. I have only been a few feet from them a couple of times before either one of us relizes we are there. Usualy scares the crap out of me. Especialy when I am walking through my woods at night. Although they have yet to come close enough to eat anything i have planted.


----------



## debbie5

'Mornin'. (tipping hat)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hmmmm, maybe I should go full time into selling and installing surveillance systems and get out of the Halloween business...?


----------



## stagehand1975

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Hmmmm, maybe I should go full time into selling and installing surveillance systems and get out of the Halloween business...?


Why on earth would you want to get out of the Halloween business???


----------



## stagehand1975

Mornin Debbie. (Tripping over curb). Yup, it been that kind of morning


----------



## GothicCandle

I'm awake. My mom is asleep, and my dog keeps giving me the evil eye when i walk in my room to do something. She wishes to sleep in my bed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh, good to see you back and don't give up on reality just yet. It's often quite pleasant and fun

Jeff, the surveillance business will probably bring you a more consistent income, but is likely not as much fun as the Halloween business:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Mornin' folks. I'll be more pleasant once I drink my coffee. Night shift is wearing me out, and cutting into my haunting time.


----------



## Spooklights

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Hmmmm, maybe I should go full time into selling and installing surveillance systems and get out of the Halloween business...?


Why not combine the two? I always see posts about stolen props, so a Halloween Security System would probably be very popular. You could tailor the alarm sound to the type of haunt using it. For instance, a standard Haunted House scene could use a screaming sound instead of a siren, and a Mad Scientist lab or Alien Invasion scene could use an air-raid siren sound. I bet it would sell!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

interesting, though most haunters wouldn't be able to afford a commercial install..much less the equipment. 
I have been looking into retail package units that you would find at Menards and the like...but really it is a local thing.
i might sell the units on line and try to help with the tech on installing them...we'll see.
I do want to try out MHC next year with the product line and see how it flies.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh and Roxy, it is pretty sweet to put in a unit and see the reaction of the extra eyes they have...I have some pretty cool stories there.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You are helping Big Brother to be watching us:googly:


----------



## MrGrimm

Ran over the lid of my garbage can this morning... Was in a rush getting my two boys to daycare! Grrr...


----------



## Zurgh

Hi, RoxyB! I haven't given up on reality, just my approach to changing it...
FE is absolutely right about commercial surveillance & security systems, way too expensive for the home haunter.

And now, back to to the lab...


----------



## randomr8

I almost at 1/2 a whore mark.


----------



## Draik41895

"Ghosts are one of the four fundamental forces, along with poltergeists, unicorns and David Bowie."


----------



## debbie5

If I have plans for WEEKS to meet you & your boyfriend out at Big Lebowski Movie fest, and you carpool to the movie with another couple...and that other couple gets sh*tfaced, puking-on-their-own-shoes drunk (helllo..at age 50 on a Thursday night!) and you and your boyfriend also get totally wasted, you will look over to see that I am getting up to go to the bathroom. But I'm really NOT going to the bathroom. I am LEAVING 3/4 of the way thru The Big Lebowski Fest that I paid $12 to go see. I don't feel the need to make their drunken problem, which has now become your drunken problem into MY drunken problem of having to drive you 45 miles back to your house on top of a mountain on a rainy night (hit deer much?), and another 45 miles back to town. I can't see well in the dark/rain when driving anyway. Maybe I'm mean, but I'm tired of having fun, and then getting the night all messed up due to everyone getting drunk and stupid. WTH!!?? I have been babysitting drunk people since I was 18! If your friends can't hold their liquor even when they knew they had to drive people home, ain't MY problem sister. Arrrggh...they were all making comments so loudly, slurring, spitty..after a while it wasn't fun for me to sit with them. And I'm sure the other people in the movie row appreciated getting up 10 times to let them scoot down the aisle as they bought 12 White Russians (made STRONG..with like, a cup of vodka- no lie)and then had to pee. 
(banging head against wall). why why why....are people idiots. I don't give a crap if you drink!...have fun! just don't bug me fer crine out loud! Go rent a hotel room next door!


----------



## debbie5

Maybe I'm The Dudette....lmao.


----------



## trishaanne

I don't blame you Deb. As a non-drinker, I get SO aggravated at people like this. My ex was a huge drinker, and I can't stand being around it anymore. Sure, hubby gets that way once in a great while, usually when the haunters are here, but I just throw him into bed, shut the door and ignore him. As for being out, it sucks that your night got ruined.


----------



## debbie5

I took the wimp way out- I thought *I* would look like the a hole if they asked me to drive them home, and I had to say no..OR..I would drive them (to be nice) and then be pissed I did it! So I just slipped out before they even knew I knew what was going on.... Dude style. It was a GREAT movie!!


----------



## pensivepumpkin

Debbie- I would have done the same thing. You could be just sitting at home with pee stains on your rug.


I, on the other hand, got to deal with Hubby after MIL was rude to him. Made a grown man nearly cry, she was so terrible. Did I hope to drive by her on my way home? Yes. Did I envision forcing her off the road and giving her a piece of my mind? Yes. And to think: I defend her when he complains. Those days are over. You bring tears to his eyes, and it is war. 

Too bad. I really liked her.


----------



## Headless

Added this to my Facebook Status tonight....
Now the Halloween clock is fast ticking down
We're hastening the pace on this scary ghost town
The plans that we have will surely impress you
But still we work on - there's much more to distress you!

So if you are coming you'll be entertained
By things that are floating and being detained
Plentiful food - you won't get any thinner
Cos we're making sure that we serve you for dinner!

Start thinking of costumes and what you will wear
'Cos coming as YOU is not something you dare!
We thought we would mention that anything white
Should look quite impressive with our new blue light.

Those invites are ready and you'll get yours soon
And if you say YES you'll be over the moon
Cos we have surprises and fun and some frights
that will make this theme Party a Night of all Nights!


----------



## debbie5

Nice job, Headless..I love the "serve you for dinner" line! And the hinthint that they need to wear a costume!
Mornin' all (said in best Sam Elliot voice..).


----------



## Death's Door

Good Morning and Happy Friday! 

I agree Deb - you did the right thing and slip out without notice. Been there done that. Even when I have a designated driver I don't get like that. I don't like to get that drunk because I hate feeling like crap for two days after that. I have a cousin that uses the excuse that he can't drive if he has a few drinks because of his CDL license. I told him that I don't have a babysiter's license so he needs to pace himself.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got the house mostly cleaned up in anticipation of having a guest for the weekend and now have no guest. But we still have a clean house - woot!

Inviting people to visit really gets us motivated to tidy up. Now I'm thinking maybe we should invite people to see our props so we get motivated to actually get a few more finished.


----------



## trishaanne

Just came from Walmart and I noticed that right on the other side of the Halloween stuff they had their artificial Christmas trees up and lit already!

I heard people saying, "There's Halloween stuff out already? It's still a month away?"  HELLO....Christmas is still THREE months away and we're having that shoved down our throats already. By the time it gets here, I could care less. They start playing Christmas carols in the stores and on the local radio station on November 1!

Christmas gets three months of sales and we get a month and a half. Something seems wrong with this picture...lol


----------



## trishaanne

Went to the Spirit store today to check out a few things and found myself making a wish list of things the family can get me for Christmas..lol.

It looks like hubby and I will probably be participating in the zombie walk again and I had this idea for a costume. If you haven't seen it, at Spirit they have a zombie baby in a carrying harness type thing. The baby turns it's head and growl and talks and stuff. SO....I was thinking that I could use this. (Disclaimer...no offense meant to the smokers in here!!!!!)

I could wear an old house coat or pair of PJ's, slippers, hair in rollers, zombie makeup, cigarette hanging out of corner of mouth and sign on baby that says "This is what happens when you smoke while pregnant" 

Question...is that a cool idea, or should I anticipate a few fights and ass kickings...LOL


----------



## debbie5

I think an underlying theme in Halloween is to **** people off. Huby has the day off, so I am commandeering him to come with me to buy cornstalks..$3 a bunch! Uber cheap, especially as most of the cornstlaas here have been washed away in the recent floods. Even farmstands who want to sell them (they buy form others & resell) can't find them) so I gotta get em now before they are gone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

How did this day start out so quietly and then turn into a beehive of activity? Don't clients know this is _Friday_?!?!?:jol:


----------



## trishaanne

YAY....I reached 3,000 posts!!!


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Got the house mostly cleaned up in anticipation of having a guest for the weekend and now have no guest. But we still have a clean house - woot!
> 
> Inviting people to visit really gets us motivated to tidy up. Now I'm thinking maybe we should invite people to see our props so we get motivated to actually get a few more finished.


Well, you have a clean house so that means no house chores!!! That would be enough for me to want to work on props. My house is straightened up. That will do. I told hubby that after dinner (homemade wheat pizza topped with snausage and mushrooms on one side and pupperoni on the other half) I am working on corpsing some more skulls and bones.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My dog wants a slice of that Snausages and Pupperoni pizza


----------



## debbie5

Got some free construction paper off of the art teacher at school & used her huge cutter thingie to make strips. Now for the garland making tonight...


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Got some free construction paper off of the art teacher at school & used her huge cutter thingie to make strips. Now for the garland making tonight...


Oh, I love garland making! Can I help?


----------



## debbie5

$49!! For spider egg sacs!! http://www.grandinroad.com/hallowee...alloween-haven/hanging-halloween-props/156047


----------



## debbie5

Sure scareme...once the kids are in bed, bring over some spumanti and we veg on the couch & watch tv & make them. I'm a fun date, aren't I?


----------



## morbidmike

Dad is out of the hospital and safe at home ....and I'm home at my house ....all is well in morbidland YAY!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

That's great news Mike, you're such a good son.


----------



## Spooky1

Glad to hear the good news Mike. Now get some rest, then back to your props.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot for your dad and for you, Mike!


----------



## Zurgh

Good to hear, Mike! Now have a beer & get back to work on your props, pronto!

As for me, It has gotten quiet... too quiet. I think the voices in my head are trying to hide from me, that or the pain killers are driving me sane.:googly:

I do need to find a cross dimensional rotor stator for the portal generator stabilizer assembly, not something I could get off the shelf at radioshack or home depo... at least not for a couple hundred years or so. Anyone got a spare they could loan out for a week or two?


----------



## Headless

Darn I have a massive headache - was out in the shed working on putting my spider prop together and I think it's the smell of the duct tape.... man whatever it was my head is pounding.......... But he's coming along pretty well thankfully. This prop has really been doing my head in (pardon the pun) and I thought it was ironic since I suffer arachnophobia for big spiders. LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer

Just in case, I would check around in the shed to see what else is stored out there. You may be having a build up of vapors of some kind. Solvents, new plastic, insecticide, ect.
If it was the duct tape we would all be dead by now.
Next time leave the door open when your out working. 
Safty doesnt have to be first, but it should be at least second.


----------



## Headless

I had the big door up and the small door at the opposite end open too - and it was pretty breezy out so there was plenty of ventilation. Nothing else stored in there that would be giving off odors. Will definitely have to keep an eye on it though. A pain pill and a couple of wines have made it better though..........


----------



## Headless

Duct tape - where would we be without it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Why did I wake up with the Davy Crockett theme song earworming me!!??


----------



## debbie5

Kids are watching "Young Frankenstein"...it's my young one's 1st time. I'm so proud.
Good thing she's not asking me what roll in the hay means...


----------



## debbie5

A farmer just called me...will give me cornstalks for $2 a bunch! Holy poo! I might just buy extras and sell them from my lawn. I pay $2, sell them for $4...sweet.

Edit: on no- that's right. Drunkie would call the cops on me for having a "farm stand" in the city....


----------



## Draik41895

I'm gonna head out to spirit, I havent been to this one yet. Then I'm gonna go see Lion king 3D with my girlfriend


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Spirit store in our area still hasn't opened. They have a huge space filled with a whole lot of unpacked boxes but no sign of the doors opening any time soon.


----------



## stagehand1975

Mmmmnnnnnnn Bacon. Today I am attending a Bacon bbq at my freinds winery. I can feel my ateries filling up. What's better than Bacon and alcohol.


----------



## Zurgh

I'm about to be overrun with teens... save yourselves! My Zombie defense may not be enough, the drones are about exhausted along with the ammo & the self destruct has malfunctioned... calgon, take me away!!!!!:googly:


----------



## Zurgh

With the zombies overrun, defenses in ruins, and ammo depleted, my last resort was junk food, soda, J-pop, & Wii games... that seemed to have worked, but there are still a few stragglers that are occupied with bead bracelet making... perhaps it will soon be time to break into the emergency videos?


----------



## Lunatic

Uhhhhh...Zurgh is suffering from the same bad trip that I experienced in high school. Just ride it out dude... it gets better. Poor bastard.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 is outside with a headlamp on, burning lettering into foam tombstones.


----------



## MrGrimm

finally some free time to test out the laser vortex outside... Yeah, so this prop is extremely wind sensitive you say??? Yeah no frikin' kidding!

Now I gotta brainstorm a new place to put it... any suggestions???


----------



## Zurgh

Worse then the temporal vortex accident, more horrifying than the last undead alien invasion, more trippy than the 60's soap flake flashback... Actually, I'm suffering from a teenaged daughters birthday party... Aaaaaaahhh!!!!! Will we survive? And who took the sack of cabbages?


----------



## debbie5

RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 is outside with a headlamp on, burning lettering into foam tombstones.


LOL! I'm guessing the rain finally stopped and he has to play catch up??


----------



## trishaanne

I wish I could do that. Over the course of 2 days we've used almost an entire can of OFF and STILL getting bit. And that was in the day time. I won't go outside at night without a bee keeper suit on...lol.

I have about a million things to do before Monday but with hubby home I can't do anything....EVER. I was hoping he'd go to church tomorrow so I could accomplish something but we have a meeting with clients at 11 so he can't make it.....dammit! 

He BETTER go to work Monday so I can at least vacuum and clean the bathroom and stuff and get ready for this crew to come by late afternoon.


----------



## scareme

Zurgh, you will survive, no thanks to cabbages, and believe it or not, you will miss these parties some day. 

My son was in Denver 6 hours when he called to say he wants to move there. He must be having a good time. I'd worry except I heard the same thing when he was in Chicago.

From the smell in the garage, I think I know where the body of the bird Winnie killed is. I just wish I could find it so I can get rid of that smell. I need to work out there on tombstones.


----------



## niblique71

Does anyone else have John Coltrain on while they set up thier haunt??? How about Pat Metheny?? I Loves me some Jazz music whilst the goblins wreak havoc on my front yard.


----------



## niblique71

RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 is outside with a headlamp on, burning lettering into foam tombstones.


What??? your ghosts can't burn thier OWN tombstones with thier eyeballs????? GEESH...And all they do is SIT There in thier hurricane chairs, rocking along in 75MPH winds.... Hmmmm I wonder what they ask for at dinner time??


----------



## debbie5

Note to self: before buying local honey, ask the beekeeper if he has a garden full of garlic & shallots in bloom. I inadvertently bought garlic honey. Gross!


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 is outside with a headlamp on, burning lettering into foam tombstones.


That's dedication....


----------



## Headless

I'm a happy headless haunter tonight as the one prop that has really had me stumped as to how I was going to make it is finally FINISHED!!!!!! YAY (insert happy dance here). Yes I finally got my spider done and I'm pretty happy with the way it turned out. Haven't taken any finished photos of her yet as she's upside down on a table drying right now but will get some over the next couple of days. This was the last major prop I had to make so now its just getting all the extra bits and pieces done, as well as a bit of work done on the BBQ area that we will be having the party in. Relieved - as being my first haunt I've had to start from scratch so it's been a pretty big job.


----------



## debbie5

Finally! No rain! It's been over a week of rain. Now to decide: do we put up the cemetery fencing, go see Lion King 3D or go to a hot air balloon fest & traipse around in the mud? Maybe all three!


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> LOL! I'm guessing the rain finally stopped and he has to play catch up??


That's not too far from the truth, He thought it would be a good experiment and he actually did really well. None of the letters came out misshapen



niblique71 said:


> What??? your ghosts can't burn thier OWN tombstones with thier eyeballs????? GEESH...And all they do is SIT There in thier hurricane chairs, rocking along in 75MPH winds.... Hmmmm I wonder what they ask for at dinner time??


Those damn rocking ghosts are totally worthless when it comes to doing anything useful. They must be retired:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

debbie5 said:


> Note to self: before buying local honey, ask the beekeeper if he has a garden full of garlic & shallots in bloom. I inadvertently bought garlic honey. Gross!


Your right Deb. The flavor of the honey depends on what the bees are working on at that time of year. It's all about what's in blossom at the time.
Clover honey is the best.


----------



## HauntedHorror

I am thinking I wish I could afford to buy more Halloween decor and do more for my party.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm totally winging making an obelisk from scrap foam today. Spooky1 suggested I sketch out a design and I said "There is no 'sketching'. There is only 'doing'":jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Getting the teeth into the wolf head form is more complicated than I expected.


----------



## debbie5

Yankee Dollar has some surprising deals: Garrity flashing/steady burning battery operated lightsticks ($7 retail), skull orange & black fillable shaped "eggs" (8 for $1 but small), nice orange & black flocked ribbons, pumpkin & skeleton bean bags for the cornhole game, black spiral candles that form cool shapes as they burn, and the biggest surprise...$1 for 12 feet of fake barbed wire!! I paid waaaaay more than that. I didn't buy any, as I have no need for more. 
My cemetery fencing is still too wet to work on (repair) and put up. Will need to dry out for a few days. Not sure how many more years I can eek out of it..it's so rotted in places...


----------



## debbie5

Muttered tonight by my 14 year old, as we dragged wet, moldy cemetery fencing thru the mosquito-laden, evening air...
"I dunno why you have to do this...why can't you just put some decorations up in the windows and hang some spider webs like a normal person and BE DONE WITH IT. "

Ahhhh...she has PMS and I made her work. Poor thing....


----------



## Draik41895

Lee Ning


----------



## RoxyBlue

^punny tombstone name


----------



## debbie5

"Hugh Jass." Speaking of which...

I think it's high time for "Addiction Equality". I'm gonna start eating an entire cake in public every Friday & Saturday night 'til it's normalized. When my friends are slurring & inadvertently spitting on me when talking while getting sh*tfaced, I'm gonna whip out my fork & 2 layer chocolate with buttercream icing and have at it....


----------



## Bone Dancer

Supply run to Home Depot tomorrow. Good thing its a short list, budget is low.


----------



## Draik41895

Amen debbie.

My girlfriend is owning me at battleship. and were not even in the same building !


----------



## morbidmike

my wife came home alot tipsy the other night so I talked in riddles that made no sense she was so confused you gotta mess with drunk people its so much fun


----------



## morbidmike

6 days till set up I cant wait soon it will be like a rock concert out front ...flashes every where I always get a ton of compliments and one word of discouragement by a dude who is a old bible thumper that thinks I worship Satan LOL I just wave to him as he drives by and yells quotes from the bible Im waiting for him to put letters on my door like hes does one of my friends cuz then its trespassing and we all know what happens to trespassers !!!!!


----------



## stagehand1975

morbid mike said:


> 6 days till set up I cant wait soon it will be like a rock concert out front ...flashes every where I always get a ton of compliments and one word of discouragement by a dude who is a old bible thumper that thinks I worship Satan LOL I just wave to him as he drives by and yells quotes from the bible Im waiting for him to put letters on my door like hes does one of my friends cuz then its trespassing and we all know what happens to trespassers !!!!!


May he become part of.your display?


----------



## debbie5

oh Lordy....just wave & yell "Satan loves you!" as he drives by...


----------



## Death's Door

Gooda morning peeps - had a busy weekend. Hubby kept cracking the halloween whip. 

I was soooooo glad on Saturday afternoon when he decided to go work on his hunting spot. Just needed some time ironing and putting up halloween curtains and starting to work on my (oh, excuse me, OUR) Spooky Town display. Sunday, we put up the cemetary fence and worked on corpsing bones. Because of all the humidity and rain we have been having I was concerned with putting up the cemetary fence, however, it went well. Even with the damn humidity, I decided to make an autumnal dinner for Sunday which consisted of roasted rosemary chicken, roasted butternut squash, potatoes and carrots and stuffing. For dessert, a sugar-free butternut squash pie with sugar-free whipped topping.


----------



## RoxyBlue

September 26 is Johnny Appleseed Day. I will have an organic, Gala apple for lunch in his honor

Damn, we're going to have to start hanging out near Da Weiner's house around dinnertime. Maybe we'll get an invite to come in for a plate of roasted rosemary chicken:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> 6 days till set up I cant wait soon it will be like a rock concert out front ...flashes every where I always get a ton of compliments and one word of discouragement by a dude who is a old bible thumper that thinks I worship Satan LOL I just wave to him as he drives by and yells quotes from the bible Im waiting for him to put letters on my door like hes does one of my friends cuz then its trespassing and we all know what happens to trespassers !!!!!


I'm sure he'd have a snappy come back about trespassing.

"And forgive us our trespasses, As we forgive those who trespass against us."

Can you forgive and hamstring at the same time? :googly:


----------



## IMU

Some days ... I really hate people ... other days, I'd just rather be around my dogs.


----------



## Spooky1

Yesterday's Lio comic strip was perfect! It's reflective of how most of us feel about the Twilight vampires.

http://wpcomics.washingtonpost.com/client/wpc/lio/2011/09/25/


----------



## debbie5

IMU said:


> Some days ... I really hate people ... other days, I'd just rather be around my dogs.


I have an extra cave, if you need refuge...


----------



## PirateLady

Haven't been on in awhile...just wanted to let everyone know I've been watching all the props coming together and hoping all will have a fantastic haunt this year. I must say most of you have great skills and imaginations coming up with some of these props... I hope it rubs off on me LOL..... Hopefully we will have one next year and we have been working on some neat ideas ( on paper) to add to our yard. Buying up supplies... so we will be ready to start.....


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> September 26 is Johnny Appleseed Day. I will have an organic, Gala apple for lunch in his honor
> 
> Damn, we're going to have to start hanging out near Da Weiner's house around dinnertime. Maybe we'll get an invite to come in for a plate of roasted rosemary chicken:jol:


I had a Granny Smith apple today. I try to have some kind of fruit for breakfast each day.

You and any other Hauntforum peeps are always welcome for some grub at my house. As you can tell, I love to cook.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Yesterday's Lio comic strip was perfect! It's reflective of how most of us feel about the Twilight vampires.
> 
> http://wpcomics.washingtonpost.com/client/wpc/lio/2011/09/25/


Bela RULES!:jol:


----------



## PirateLady

as quoted by Roxy Blue (September 26 is Johnny Appleseed Day. I will have an organic, Gala apple for lunch in his honor)

I bought a bushel of apples today gonna make some applesauce with them... Go Johnny!!!! LOL


----------



## MrGrimm

Made an apple crisp last night, so yeah Happy B-Day Johnny!

But know I am wondering if I will break the laziness curse and start a prop tonight... after 10 days of not getting anything done!

Folks I need a kick in the arse!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

MrGrimm said:


> Made an apple crisp last night, so yeah Happy B-Day Johnny!
> 
> But know I am wondering if I will break the laziness curse and start a prop tonight... after 10 days of not getting anything done!
> 
> Folks I need a kick in the arse!!!!


Here you go:










That will be $1.00, please:jol:


----------



## debbie5

May I have an arse kicking too?? Please!??


----------



## Hauntiholik

Found out today that when some of our French clients were in the office, they snuck down to count the number of desks for the engineers. When they came to MY desk they commented on how they "would never allow their employees to have devil objects on their desks". Eh??? "Devil objects"? I have gargoyles on my desk. One of them came from Notre Dame!


----------



## RoxyBlue

How dare they say bad things about a creature with such a noble history as a gargoyle!:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hauntiholik said:


> Found out today that when some of our French clients were in the office, they snuck down to count the number of desks for the engineers. When they came to MY desk they commented on how they "would never allow their employees to have devil objects on their desks". Eh??? "Devil objects"? I have gargoyles on my desk. One of them came from Notre Dame!


Why were they sneaking around to count desks in the first place?


----------



## Dixie

Eh. You should have just told them YOU would never allow YOUR employees to speak with such a hideous accent. Or live in such an obnoxious country. Then, hiss at them.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mon Dieu!!


----------



## Draik41895

debbie5 said:


> May I have an arse kicking too?? Please!??


Thank you sir, may I have another?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Come now, a French accent is not hideous, it is suave and sexy. Shoot, ask folks to take out the trash in French and and they'll swoon with delight:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> How dare they say bad things about a creature with such a noble history as a gargoyle!:jol:





Dixie said:


> Eh. You should have just told them YOU would never allow YOUR employees to speak with such a hideous accent. Or live in such an obnoxious country. Then, hiss at them.


hell ya! you should see the ginormus gargoyle poster on my wall! Can't think of a better security system then to have a few gargoyles guarding my castle!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i better post this while i can since my keyboard is acting up. I have not been shirking my post whore ways but my internet has been out and you all have no idea how much i've missed this place with all its wierdos! *bear hugs*


----------



## Dixie

RoxyBlue said:


> Come now, a French accent is not hideous, it is suave and sexy. Shoot, ask folks to take out the trash in French and and they'll swoon with delight:jol:


I'm just cranky because I'm sick. And French jerkholes that say things about a gal's desk accessories apparently **** me off.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

ok I'm a quarter french. I always thought that was a good thing. I also have relatives in Canada


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Just not loving the anti french stuff here


----------



## Dixie

Oh Pretty Ghoul, I'm so sorry, I definitely did not mean to offend you and truly apologize from the bottom of my heart. I was being silly, and meant no harm, but I now see how insensitive my remarks were. I am very sorry.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Over ten years ago I came home from work and found this long haired black and white cat under the dinning room table. I was annoyed and yelled out "where did this cat come from?" 

Some horrible person had tried to neuter him home style and stuffed him in a bag and dumped him. A family found him but after he ate their pet bird they gave him to my family. My family named him after the previous family's father and fell in love with him. Carl has been with us ever since. It would be difficult to tell you how much we love Carl. All of us do. Carl protects my elderly mother and secures the house. This cat is so amazing, and we are lucky to have him.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

PS the cat wasn't french


----------



## Zurgh

So, I'm off to see the wizard, the wonderful wizard of... wait, wrong story.


----------



## Headless

Gee it doesn't pay to miss a day here does it!!!!! 4 pages of unread messages!!!!!!



RoxyBlue said:


> I'm totally winging making an obelisk from scrap foam today. Spooky1 suggested I sketch out a design and I said "There is no 'sketching'. There is only 'doing'":jol:


LOL sketching is overrated anyway isn't it Roxy!!!!!



debbie5 said:


> Muttered tonight by my 14 year old, as we dragged wet, moldy cemetery fencing thru the mosquito-laden, evening air...
> "I dunno why you have to do this...why can't you just put some decorations up in the windows and hang some spider webs like a normal person and BE DONE WITH IT. "
> 
> Ahhhh...she has PMS and I made her work. Poor thing....


Ahhhhh 14 - I remember that. The good thing is it only lasts a year and then you get 15. And after that is 16.... Ahhhh good times..... :S



IMU said:


> Some days ... I really hate people ... other days, I'd just rather be around my dogs.


I can totally relate to that.


----------



## morbidmike

final finals done last night on the props I am officially ready for Saturday its display day I'm hoping to get vid of them this year but we'll see ......only thing I have left to do is get a gallon of fog juice


----------



## debbie5

I am an adult. Therefore, I can forgo the oatmeal and eat banana cake for breakfast. And so I shall....


----------



## IMU

<insert small rant here>

So, I've mentioned before that we took this year off from our yard display (insert gasps here). Yesterday evening, Mrs said she ran into a few neighborhood ladies out for a walk with their kids. One was pointing to our house and mentioned "The Pirate House". As Mrs passed with our dog, she struck up a conversation with them about Halloween.

They spoke about going by our house wondering when we'd be setting up for this year. Mrs explained that there wouldn't be a display this year. They discussed the previous years and how they enjoyed everything we did to make an enjoyable time for the kids and how sad they were that it wouldn't happen this year.

Mrs expressed her gratitude but also told them about how the HOA messed up last year and that every holiday this year was "moved" to another day. Everyone agreed that our HOA gets too involved in our holidays and that Halloween should be on ... Oct 31st! Mrs told them how the turnout was horrible and that everything we did should be enjoyed by ALL kids, not just the neighborhood ones.

I doubt that they will mention it to the HOA, but its nice to know other neighbors see how stupid the board is for messing with our holidays. I'm still thinking about putting a sign up telling them the display was cancelled due to the HOA's stupidity and if anyone wants to complain ... show up to a board meeting (calling or emailing them) and saying so!

<end small rant here>


----------



## debbie5

IMU...on a nice weekend, why don't you draw up a petition and get signatures? The HOA is supposed to enforce the majority of the homeowners wishes. Prove a majority wants Halloween on the 31st, and you might get it changed. I feel sorry for people who live where these HOA's are in effect...power-crazed, illogical boobs join the board & make life miserable for everyone! They are supposed to just keep the neighborhood from looking like a farm, not tell people when to have a holiday! How the hell can they control that!? That's nuts.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Mike should have gotten in on the group buy for the fog juice?? lol

Other than that...not 1 thought.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bone Dancer said:


> Why were they sneaking around to count desks in the first place?


I'm sure it was related to money. You know, how many people working on their stuff versus how much they are paying etc.

They did this after everyone had gone home. Good thing too.

One of my co-workers told them "no, she's fine. She's just really into Halloween is all."
They then went on about Halloween and how they didn't understand it. Adults dressing up in costumes and going around begging for candy. "Pathetic".

I would have come unglued on them. My boss made it clear that we were not to interact with the clients. This was to keep them from talking to the engineers directly to circumvent the contract work or discuss other competing client work....but I think my boss knew better  Never **** off a woman who can hide a body in her hearse and make it look like a prop.
hehehe What? That? That's just Bernie.....I'm taking him out to dinner, grab a few drinks and then to Shotgun Willie's. HAHAHA


----------



## Bascombe

:devil:Either that, or you could promise to publish the provacative photos you have of them IMU!:devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

September 27 is Crush a Can Day. You probably should finish the beer in it first, though.

Pretty Ghoul, I am three quarters French ancestry (specifically French Canadian) and one quarter Irish ancestry. I think that makes me sophisticated and congenial And being mostly French ancestry, that accounts for my liking wine instead of beer.


----------



## debbie5

pass the tortiere...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Keyboard is still acting up....i'm at the libaray now trying franticly to catch up with everyone. I have to wait for more money before i can purchase another keyboard....grrrr


----------



## RoxyBlue

DA, if you have friends or family that work in an office, you might ask them to check with their IT/computer department and see if they have any keyboards that are destined for disposal that they would be willing to give you. Probably most companies have this type of "leftover" whenever an employee gets an upgraded computer.


----------



## MrGrimm

...ate too much... want to sleep... on keyboard....

Hey!? Could that be what broke your keyboard Dark Angel27?


----------



## Lunatic

Lets see, should I mow the lawn or work on Halloween stuff. What to do, what to do....Damn it, I got to mow the lawn.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hauntiholik said:


> I'm sure it was related to money. You know, how many people working on their stuff versus how much they are paying etc.
> 
> They did this after everyone had gone home. Good thing too.
> 
> One of my co-workers told them "no, she's fine. She's just really into Halloween is all."
> They then went on about Halloween and how they didn't understand it. Adults dressing up in costumes and going around begging for candy. "Pathetic".
> 
> I would have come unglued on them. My boss made it clear that we were not to interact with the clients. This was to keep them from talking to the engineers directly to circumvent the contract work or discuss other competing client work....but I think my boss knew better  Never **** off a woman who can hide a body in her hearse and make it look like a prop.
> hehehe What? That? That's just Bernie.....I'm taking him out to dinner, grab a few drinks and then to Shotgun Willie's. HAHAHA


"Excuse me sir, what are you doing in this area"
"No, it's not ok, we have other clients that have material here and they expect it to be secure."
"I am going to ask you to wait in this other room while we check to make sure every thing is where it should be"
"I am sorry you feel that way". This may take a bit longer to resolve, I'm going to have to call Home Land Security and the FBI to check your ID's and travel papers."

Good thing I wasn't there, the company would have lost the job and I would have been fired. Excuse me, I have to go beg for some candy. Muhahaha


----------



## debbie5

The dog is having another incessant sneezing fit...snot everywhere...he managed to stagger out of his crate, I shoved a benedryl in his mouth & now he's outside with my teen, who is comforting him (I had to leave him alone as I'm too worked up about it) & trying to get it to slow down til the meds kick in.Trying not to go to emergency vet's office...his doc said it might be part of his petite mal epilepsy?? argh.


----------



## stagehand1975

Lunatic said:


> Lets see, should I mow the lawn or work on Halloween stuff. What to do, what to do....Damn it, I got to mow the lawn.


Let it grow. It creepier.


----------



## debbie5

I agree! No mowing after September 15th= better atmosphere for the front yard cemetery!


----------



## morbidmike

tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock ........are your props done ????? MINE ARE MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Zurgh

Mike, are next years props done yet? NO? GET BACK TO WORK, SLACKER! hehehehehe:googly:


----------



## trishaanne

Today I took my 4 year old granddaughter curb shopping with me (which I HATE to do but I need set decorations for this year). She saw one of those horses that the kids can sit on and it walks. I think they are something like $150.00 or close to it in the stores new. All it needed was batteries and it was practically new...the woman giving it away told her kids that if they didn't keep their room clean it was going into the trash! So, I put it in the back of the car and it's looking over the seat at her in her car seat. "Grandma, that horse is freaking me out!" (her new favorite phrase..lol) We get it home and it was a little damp from all the fog and dew. She stood outside with my blow dryer drying it's mane and tail and then went over to the "drive-in theater" and took one of the dolls out of the cars to ride the horse. She told me that we have to get batteries for it and that we have to make a zombie baby to put on the horse. Then, her words......"we can sit on the porch in the dark and when people get out of their car, we can turn it on and make it walk with the zombie baby on it and really freak people out" It brought a tear of joy to my eye...LOL. The two 4 year old granddaughters have SO much haunt potential...if their parents will just continue to let me twist their little minds.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hahahahha....love it Pattie......









Move to Michigan...Move to Michigan...Move to Michigan...Move to Michigan...


----------



## trishaanne

Huh? WHO? Where?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> DA, if you have friends or family that work in an office, you might ask them to check with their IT/computer department and see if they have any keyboards that are destined for disposal that they would be willing to give you. Probably most companies have this type of "leftover" whenever an employee gets an upgraded computer.


thats an idea.


MrGrimm said:


> ...ate too much... want to sleep... on keyboard....
> 
> Hey!? Could that be what broke your keyboard Dark Angel27?


no, i just need to stop buying cheap equipment!

its a dark and stormy night....creepy....perfect prop weather!


----------



## nixie

Trishaanne- your granddaughter is awesome!! What a proud moment for you, clearly you've taught her well!


----------



## morbidmike

today is cold and rainy and I have to work outside BLAH!!!!!!!


----------



## MrGrimm

Haunt projects are moving forward!! The kick-in-the-pants-o-matic worked again! (that's my wife btw!)


----------



## Death's Door

I got home last night from work. My back has been sore so I have been babying it (Can't afford to **** off the syatic nerve this time of year). As I'm putting down my work bag, hubby comes up from the basement with *my* paint apron on.

Da Weiner "What are you working on in the basement?"
Hubby "Nothing"
Da Weiner "Are you painting my gravestones?"
Hubby "No"
Da Weiner "Then what are you working on?"
Hubby "Nothing"

Hubby goes back down the basement and I go to change into my paint clothes and so see what hubby has been up to. He was mixing up textured paint for the gravestones (which I figured out through his answers of "Nothing" and "No") and he was working on a prop for our yard. So at 5:45 p.m., I was painting the repaired tombstones, setting up the Spooky Town display, finished putting the black curtains up, made dinner and my lunch, and cleaned up the dishes and kitchen. By 9:30 p.m. I had to call it quits because my back was threating me with more pain if I kept it up.


----------



## Spooklights

Could you please speak to MY husband? When I ask him if he did any housework and he says "no", he means he really didn't do any. It would be nifty for him to say "no" and mean "I cleaned the kitchen and the bathroom, and made you dinner."


----------



## Death's Door

Spooklights said:


> Could you please speak to MY husband? When I ask him if he did any housework and he says "no", he means he really didn't do any. It would be nifty for him to say "no" and mean "I cleaned the kitchen and the bathroom, and made you dinner."


I feel your pain. My hubby is working on the props which is great, however, the lawn needs mowing and there is a lot to do around the house.


----------



## debbie5

I have that late-September feeling....you know....excitement, mixed with the feeling you just might have a nervous breakdown or scream due to all the stress & lists of stuff you have to do...yeah- THAT feeling....
Weenxiety.


----------



## Bone Dancer

debbie5 said:


> I have that late-September feeling....you know....excitement, mixed with the feeling you just might have a nervous breakdown or scream due to all the stress & lists of stuff you have to do...yeah- THAT feeling....
> Weenxiety.


Wow Deb, sounds like you need to step back and take a breath. I use to get like that too. But then I decided that all the pent up stress was ruining the holiday for me. So I just said "what gets done, gets done" the rest will be for next year. I don't want to turn Halloween into a job, but keep it as a fun hobby.


----------



## Lunatic

debbie5 said:


> I have that late-September feeling....you know....excitement, mixed with the feeling you just might have a nervous breakdown or scream due to all the stress & lists of stuff you have to do...yeah- THAT feeling....
> Weenxiety.


Oh Debbie dear, thats just gas. Break wind, you'll feel better.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

omg. I just came across this clip. if the big companies would advertise their products the way they did back then....i want some cheerios now!


----------



## Lunatic

Bone Dancer said:


> Wow Deb, sounds like you need to step back and take a breath. I use to get like that too. But then I decided that all the pent up stress was ruining the holiday for me. So I just said "what gets done, gets done" the rest will be for next year. I don't want to turn Halloween into a job, but keep it as a fun hobby.


Very good point Bonedancer. I too have chilled out more because that ugly feeling takes the fun out of it.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I am outside trying to get the layout for my cemetery the way that I want it, and start noticing that my side yard is no longer the perfectly even area that I worked so hard on. There are now these strange, 3 inch wide grooves cut into the ground. Upon closer inspection, I notice odd square indentations in the bottoms and sides of these grooves. My kids don't own a dirt bike/three wheeler/four wheeler, etc. BUT Drunken Hillbilly Neighbor's kids do. Apparently, on the days that I work, they are allowed to ride their four wheeler in my side yard up until the time my wife comes home. As of now, that is fine. I'm going to spread approximately 1,000 roofing nails, wood screws, and various other sharp objects around on the ground out there. I'll also be putting up my rebar stakes today, but not the tombstones. Think I'll hold those back until a couple of days before Halloween. I may even sharpen the tops of the stakes.


----------



## Manon

I'm just like a little kid! I get all hopped up once I leave work and start jumping up and down screaming "Hallowe'en! Hallowe'en!!!" (BTW, I'm 40...) This is especially true this year as husband won't let me put anything up until October 1.


----------



## Headless

I'm hearing the stress bubbling up inside so I know what you mean. I'm trying so hard NOT to be stressed about this - its our first effort and I know that whatever we end up with will be fun and given Halloween isn't such a big deal in Australia - I think I can guarantee most people will be impressed by the effort we've gone to even with what we've created so far. But when you have a picture in your mind of how you want it all to look - it's hard not to worry about how you're going to get it all done. But I agree Bone Dancer - I don't want it to be hard work. I'm loving the creating side of this so I want to keep the fun in the whole thing and enjoy it all.


----------



## debbie5

@Bio- fences make good neighbors. One length of rolled fencing & a few posts = inexpensive sanity saver and stops situation from escalating & your blood pressure from rising . You pop their tires, then they poison your dog, key your car, then you buy security cameras to prove it's really them doing it....it gets ugly and expensive **fast**. Trust me...I know.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> omg. I just came across this clip. if the big companies would advertise their products the way they did back then....i want some cheerios now!


I love Herman Munster. He was such a goof


----------



## Dixie

Back from the doc. Stubborn me, sick for 3 weeks before going to doctor = pneumonia. Know we know why I was cranky - i had no oxygen going to my noggin.

:::back to bed... sleeping through Halloween apparently:::


----------



## Lunatic

Sorry to hear you're not feeling well but the doctors trip should help you recover quicker. Nighty night.


----------



## Draik41895

Hmm.. Testing for blue belt on Oct. 29


----------



## Bone Dancer

Can't be to careful there is a lot of that going around Draik.


----------



## Draik41895

lol, great to know.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> Hmm.. Testing for blue belt on Oct. 29


No, no, when you reach 3000 posts, you get an ORANGE belt, not a blue one....:googly::jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bone Dancer said:


> Can't be to careful there is a lot of that going around Draik.


LOL!!! He said "belt" not...that word you were thinking of.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Haunti, you bad girl, you


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hhhmmmm, still nothing.


----------



## debbie5

Is there a "test" (e) for that??


----------



## Draik41895

you guys are so crazy. I'm working on my orange post whore belt Roxy, I'm actually an orange belt in Tang Soo Do right now. Looks like I have a lot of catching up to do...


----------



## debbie5

I don't know where to put this, so I'll put it here. Hexbug has come out with a new critter, called a Larva. I bought it ($13 at WalMart, cheaper if a random color & ordered online..I got red as it looks like some kind of bloodworm). I bought it not realizing it has a sensor in its head so when it comes near an object or barrier, it changes direction. It has nice movement to it. I can't wait to see it in a shalllow bowl, on my potion table! See vid here: http://www.hexbug.com/larva/#video

"Captain..they put CREATURES in our bodies!!...."


----------



## Hauntiholik

Cool Deb! It makes me think of Slither (2006) though. Where is the Mr. Pibb?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*shivers at the look of the poster* now i'll be having that thought everytime i shower...thanks Haunti!


----------



## Headless

Yeah it did the same for me.... ewwwwwww


----------



## debbie5

(holding 1/4 of my farthest back, upper molar in my hand...remembering how much I hate and fear having anything more than a cleaning done...).

Meh...They look like long hot peppers...

rest up, Ms. dixie!


----------



## PirateLady

Hope you feel better Nixie


----------



## Draik41895

brings to mind... My wisdom teeth are coming in...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll be getting some old fillings replaced at the dentist's tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you, Deb

And I was fortunate in that all my wisdom teeth came in straight and are still with me


----------



## debbie5

I have no wisdom teeth at all. None.

(cries)


----------



## Spooky1

Just got a letter from the county courts. I have to go in for jury duty on Oct. 25th. They better not put me on a case that goes for days. Last time I was on a jury it was for a double murder and the trial lasted 4 or 5 days.

Dixie, I hope you get better soon, pneumonia shouldn't be taken lightly.


----------



## scareme

Dixie, I hope you feel better soon.

Spooky1, I'm proud of you for doing your duty. I've never been called.


----------



## goneferal

debbie5 said:


> I don't know where to put this, so I'll put it here. Hexbug has come out with a new critter, called a Larva. I bought it ($13 at WalMart, cheaper if a random color & ordered online..I got red as it looks like some kind of bloodworm). I bought it not realizing it has a sensor in its head so when it comes near an object or barrier, it changes direction. It has nice movement to it. I can't wait to see it in a shalllow bowl, on my potion table! See vid here: http://www.hexbug.com/larva/#video
> 
> "Captain..they put CREATURES in our bodies!!...."


Holy Crud! That would scare the bejezus out of me as a kid.


----------



## goneferal

@ Dixie: I hope you mend soon.

@ Spooky: My service ended early, the trick is not to try to get out of it, they seem to make those folks accommodations like crazy to make them serve. I really ended up wanting to serve on the case I was up for, but they literally kept the self proclaimed schizophrenic, the lady that had been abused by her ex, the guy that first stated that the crime was so heinous that he couldn't keep a clear mind, and then there was the lady that told them she had to be let go to go to work to keep the bills paid- they rescheduled her. 

I originally popped in to say that I love it that I'm 37 and I can come home to make a new eyeballs and human teeth necklace for this year's costume and my man offered to drill the holes in the wooden eyeballs, and even finished drilling the last LED spotlights even when I insisted I'd do it tomorrow when he's at work. 

phew! that was a lot


----------



## debbie5

"Well, dang! Po-lice don't jest rest ya fer doing NUTHIN now, do they? They ain't gonna waste their time & let dere coffee get all cold! He got rested, musta done SOMPtin! Right? No innocent men don't get arrested!~!""


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Heal fast Dixie!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Starting to see Xmas stuff out already. Thinking the sales on Halloween stuff will be early this year. JoAnnes fabric doing 40% off. The dollar stores getting xmas stuff up right next to the Halloween stuff to. Maybe start looking for the discounts starting the middle of the month.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Spooky1, i feel your pain. is this just a jury selection or actually jury duty. i've only been called once, but wasn't selected for jury duty. hopefully it will be a while before I'm called on again. 

Today is another wonderful attempt at a prop or i may just do the lights today.


----------



## Hauntiholik

September 29th is....
* National Coffee Day!

To me, everyday is National Coffee Day because I can't function without it.


----------



## IMU

Spooky1 said:


> Just got a letter from the county courts. I have to go in for jury duty on Oct. 25th. They better not put me on a case that goes for days. Last time I was on a jury it was for a double murder and the trial lasted 4 or 5 days.


Ha ... well here ... its for a whole week, even if you aren't picked for a trial! Be glad its for just the 1 day Spooky ... :googly:


----------



## trishaanne

Bone Dancer..the local Dollar Tree had Christmas stuff out in August! The Walmart down the street has their Christmas inflatables up and the artificial trees up and lit! Meanwhile, Halloween stuff is pushed into a few small aisles!

I hope you feel better soon Dixie!


----------



## Spooky1

I wonder how they'd react if I showed up for jury duty in zombie makeup and tattered clothes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Don't try it, honey. I don't want to have to bail you out of jail, or have to make a run to the emergency room because someone tried to shoot you in the head


----------



## Hauntiholik

bonedancer needs an ear worm.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^total rush of childhood nostalgia


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

sore throat.


----------



## IMU

Love earworms!


----------



## GothicCandle

Me: I have an alien chicken named Amelia in my closet.
Boyfriend: wtf?
Me: LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hey, thanks Haunti, I havent heard Burl Ives in a long time. Always thought he had a nice voice. Big Rock Candy Mountain was on of my favorites ( I was ten at the time). 
Break is over, need to get back out and work on the coffin.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

not from the inside Bill, not from the inside.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> sore throat.


A little brandy should help that. And if it doesn't you won't care.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

what are my thoughts? they're all over the place. Anything between my cousin's wedding and the 30% off sale at Hobby Lobby....i'm gonna to some online window shopping now.

catch yall later!


----------



## Draik41895

I saw it. someone started. The season has officially begun!


----------



## debbie5

Dog still sneezing. Dentist out of town. But the pot of soup I made is gonna kick some major hiney. The kids are begging me to serve it to them now, even tho' the celery is still too al dente...pasta fagioli that was postponed from the other day. 
It's been raining very hard here all day. I saw a girl walking home wearing a beautiful sari and thought it was appropriate for the monsoon-like weather.

Enjoying my Lustmord CD...I've been looking for this type of music for years. "Unmusic"...not music, not sound effects..kinda a nice background, creepy effect.


----------



## GothicCandle

Dear Walmart,
Halloween is in October. Christmas is in December. These are separated by November which contains thanksgiving. Ether start selling zombie Santas and vampire turkeys or keep the holly jolly **** away from my skeletons!


----------



## Draik41895

Vlogging.


----------



## Evil Andrew

debbie5 said:


> Dog still sneezing.


My retriever wouldn't stop sneezing. Vet found out it was a parasite found in wild rabbit poop. When the dog sniffs/eats the tainted rabbit poop, they get the parasite in their sinuses. As the parasite larvae mature, the dog can't stop sneezing. Medicine took care of it in a couple days.


----------



## Evil Queen

GothicCandle said:


> Dear Walmart,
> Halloween is in October. Christmas is in December. These are separated by November which contains thanksgiving. Ether start selling zombie Santas and vampire turkeys or keep the holly jolly **** away from my skeletons!


Where's the like button when you need it!


----------



## Dixie

Well, I painted a mannequin head with a coat of monster mud, and felt like I ran a marathon in a wet suit covered in velcro. Bah, this blows.

ARE THEY TAKING DOWN THE HALLOWEEN STUFF IN STORES?!?! Omg, yall have to keep me in touch with the world!


----------



## debbie5

Thanks mike..doggie is going to vet tomorrow so I will have her look up his snoot again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You've been a busy guy, Draik


----------



## debbie5

Every year, I become Anti-McGuyver, using all the wrong tools cuz I hate rummaging around looking for what I need. All the tools and supplies are in the basement in hubby's workbench area--it's creepy! (And the location of The Man Hut...my estrogen taints it!). I tried to unscrew a Phillips head screw with a pair of scissors...glued fabric into a coffin and set a small skellies joints with Elmers instead of a glue gun...
I want to hire someone just to get me my stuff out of the spidery basement, so I can keep working. "Craft Knave! BRING ME MY BURLAP ROLL AND MY PRIMER!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

September 30 is National Mud Pack Day. Go get yourself a facial so your skin will be nice and smooth for that zombie makeup you're planning on wearing in October.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> September 30 is National Mud Pack Day. Go get yourself a facial so your skin will be nice and smooth for that zombie makeup you're planning on wearing in October.


We need a Monster Mud Pack Day!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Mr. Owl, how many licks does it take to get to the Tootsie Roll center of a Tootsie Pop?


----------



## RoxyBlue

That is so vintage, Haunti I think the answer was maybe two?


----------



## debbie5

A-one...two, three (crunch). Three.


----------



## Manon

I am so completely distracted at work. There is absolutely no getting work done today. Tomorrow I'm having a yard sale to get rid of a bunch of my grandmother's stuff since we moved her and that is funding the massive Hallowe'en this year. I might as well go home now, except that I have two meetings this morning. Perhaps I'll go home sick afterward <cough, cough>.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

just cant seem to get going on the props today


----------



## Death's Door

I got itchy butt today. My butts itching to get the hell out of work so I can get the food and liquor store shopping done. Too nice of a day to be spending working. Wanna be home sitting on the patio with a glass of wine and a cigar.


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## debbie5

Walgreen's not only has the Russell Stover orange-marshmallow pumpkins, they are on sale this week AND have a coupon in the ad..they end up being about 20 cents a pumpkin. AND...they now make STRAWBERRY FILLED ONES like the Easter eggs! (angels singing)


----------



## RoxyBlue

And in case anyone thinks Halloween is dropping in popularity because of the economyeek:), here's an article from Time magazine about the amount of money expected to be spent on the holiday this year:

http://moneyland.time.com/2011/09/2...on-on-halloween/?iid=pf-main-lede&hpt=hp_abar

$7 billion - now that's a lot of scaring:jol:


----------



## Draik41895

My sister sprained her ankle, great fun.
My next door neighbors have some little ghosts and spiders out. A pumpkin on their door. Time to show them up


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hey there Draik, don't be harsh on the neighbor. At least they are being supportive of the Holiday. If they show interest in your props show them how you did it and maybe ask them to help with the set up. You have a chance to turn a novice into a true haunter. And if you have a couple of extra things you could ask if they would like them set up in thier yard.
Let them feel like they are part of it all. Who know what they may do next time.


----------



## Draik41895

I would, but... theyre sorta douchebags


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are these folks your neighbors, Draik?






Classic Saturday Night Live


----------



## Dixie

Oh crap, Roxy, that's hilarious.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

LOL! that was great! 

had a great time tonight at my church's potluck. good food, great friends! 

i'm now exhausted and ready for bed. night everyone!


----------



## scareme

Why am I awake at 5:30 in the morning? Oh yea, I'm on steriods again. At least if I'm starting now I might be off by Halloween. I should put this time to good use by working on props, or even better use by hanging out on Hauntforum. That's the ticket. 

Happy October Everyone!


----------



## debbie5

Hubby is refusing to come with me & crowbar apart stockade fencing I scavenged off of Craig's list ("I want nothing to do with Halloween"). The sections are too unwieldy for me to manhandle into a rented pickup truck, so I need to take them apart first. I can't chainsaw them into smaller sections, cuz I don't want to make a mess of the donator's yard. And it's raining again. Mad. Sad. I wish I were a strong guy. 


I just emailed donator & asked if he can hold the fencing 'til this week. Maybe I can get over there when kids are in school & just work on it all day myself...with two Naprosyn in me, that is. It needs to stop raining...it's making me sad.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well take the chain saw anyway. If he is giving them to you he may not mind a little mess to get them gone. All he can say is no.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mid 50's, sunny, and a pig roast to got to this afternoon. And then a nap.


----------



## debbie5

OOoo..SUN IS COMING MY WAY!?? yay!


----------



## Dixie

It was 101 degrees here on Thursday, should be upper 80s today. I will take it!


----------



## debbie5

Looking for "It's The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown"..buried somewhere in our VHS library....


----------



## Draik41895

I bought a Gemmy "animated talking skeleton" at a yardsale today for ten bucks. His mouth moves and his eyes light up, but no noise, hmm...










I took the skull off, and might just use that. but i'm trying to figure out whats wrong...


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's October and it's raining again. Kinda hard to age tombstones when it's raining.


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> It's October and it's raining again. Kinda hard to age tombstones when it's raining.


Paint tombstone with a heavy coat of latex paint. Lay out in the rain at an angel and let the rain wash off some of the paint. Go out an get them when you like the look of the stones. Repeat as needed.

There ya go Roxy, not hard at all.


----------



## Spooky1

Bone Dancer, I think the aging is a little more controlled when I use the hose instead of the rain.  Roxy left off it's cold too. It hasn't gotten out of the 40s today. Guess I'll find some indoor work to do this weekend.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I see this and just think "I kill you"...what comic does that??


Draik41895 said:


> I bought a Gemmy "animated talking skeleton" at a yardsale today for ten bucks. His mouth moves and his eyes light up, but no noise, hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the skull off, and might just use that. but i'm trying to figure out whats wrong...


----------



## debbie5

Jeff Dunham, who has a new special on tv right now.


----------



## GothicCandle

Skulls are NOT dog chew toys!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Evil Queen

debbie5 said:


> Jeff Dunham, who has a new special on tv right now.


If you can rent or buy the DVD of his newest show, do it. It's soooo much better than the Comedy Central version.
Jeff Dunham Controlled Chaos.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ya gotta love Achmed


----------



## MrGrimm

go to bed... go to bed... go to bed... 
*checks one last thread*


----------



## Dark Angel 27

im officially the proud owner of two skele-flamingos! Wooot!

and yes, i watched the jeff dunham tonight, just before going to the store...i love penut the most! LOL


----------



## scareme

Draik41895 said:


> I bought a Gemmy "animated talking skeleton" at a yardsale today for ten bucks. His mouth moves and his eyes light up, but no noise, hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the skull off, and might just use that. but i'm trying to figure out whats wrong...


I bought him and his bride when they first came out. I still use them. You're lucky he still has his hat. My groom's hat falls off every year. I'm ready to screw it to his head. Don't worry about getting the voice working. He sings this annoying song. I keep mine quite. Your previous owner probably dismanteled it on purpose. I wish I knew how. lol


----------



## Dixie

I have slept for more hours than I have been awake in the last week, but I feel human, right now, this instant. Thats not saying much for 10 minutes from now, but I'll take it, LOL.

Jaybo took me to a Halloween store today, was in an old Circuit City so it was flipping huge. We walked around for about 30 minutes, and I literally slept all the way home, LOL. Being this sick, at this time of year, sucks big time! I'm just very grateful that I didnt do this on October 26th, LMAO!

Oh, and EGADS, Spooky and Roxy.... the FORTIES today?!?! Wow, I'm almost jealous!


----------



## kentuckyspecialfxdotcom

Theres no rest for the wicked and im drving the bus Grimm, you know that. lol
Im kinda like Pumkinclaus for halloween, while all you kiddos are sleeping me and the evil hell bound elves here in the shop are creating new things for you to terrorize the neighborhood children with on Halloween morning.
So let me lay you to bed with a little taste of what is to come.
By the pricking of my thumb something wicked this way comes.
Then rang the bells both loud and deep.
God is not dead nor doth he sleep.

Free rides on the merry go round my children of the night?


----------



## Draik41895

hmm... I wish I could hack him to say something. oh, and I think I pulled a muscle.


----------



## debbie5

A female friend of a friend is gonna bring down her pickup truck tomorrow & together we are gonna haul back the "new" cemetery fencing. As much as I hate Facebook, it saved my hiney as I was able to ask for help with this. Yay! TOWANDA!!! Gonna juice up on naprosyn & Mt. Dew and go a-fetchin'.

Dixie, please REST! Pneumonia can hang on for a loooonngg time, so rest now so you are ready for the 31st! (((hugs)) and virtual chicken soup being sent your way...now, GIT yer a$$ in that bed, young lady!!

And yes, it sleeted here today as well. Brrr!


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Yay! TOWANDA!!!


Is that your friend's name or are you using the slang word?


----------



## debbie5

from Fried Green Tomatos...over-40 woman power!


----------



## pensivepumpkin

please let my paper mache hold up in the rain. please, please, please...


----------



## kentuckyspecialfxdotcom

pensivepumpkin said:


> please let my paper mache hold up in the rain. please, please, please...


Make sure you use pleanty of acrylic clear and you'll be ok.


----------



## Dixie

pensivepumpkin said:


> please let my paper mache hold up in the rain. please, please, please...


Spar urethane, baby!


----------



## Evil Queen

I love that scene from Fried Green Tomatoes. Let's face it who hasn't thought about doing that from time to time.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> from Fried Green Tomatos...over-40 woman power!
> Fried Green Tomatoes favourite scene1a - YouTube


LMAO! thanks debbie! i needed to laugh! I've always loved kathy bates, now i'm gonna have to watch this film!


----------



## debbie5

Its a very good film!

Rainy day Reubens, then eating some bake sale goods we picked up: apple muffins, brownies and home made marshamallows! (I emptied my wallet!) O MY YUM! Then I'm off to pick up the fencing!


----------



## Spooky1

Rain has stopped for the moment. We've even seen the sun peek out for a moment. Still in the 40s, so it may be too cool to use latex paint to age the tombstones outside.


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> Rain has stopped for the moment. We've even seen the sun peak out for a moment. Still in the 40s, so it may be too cool to use latex paint to age the tombstones outside.


You had all summer to paint those tombstones and you wait till you only have 29 rainy days left to do it. Yep, that's how a haunter does it. We love a challenge.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't know what makes a stinkbug think that the gas cap on my car is a good place to crawl under to avoid cold weather. And in case no one knew this, one of the reasons the ignition key for your car is long is so you can pry hiding stinkbugs out from under your gas cap before they fall into the tank.


----------



## MrGrimm

Very cold and rainy up here, so it's down to the dungeon for some papier maché


----------



## Dixie

Wow. 86 here today, 90 tomorrow. Y'all wanna Fed Ex me your stuff, and I will send em back to you dry tomorrow? 

Hey, gimme a break. This is the first time in 6 months that *I* have the favorable weather!


----------



## debbie5

I can't get In The Mood to build or make things for for Halloween 'til the leaves start to change. How you peeps build props in May is beyond me. I'm envious.


----------



## Dixie

It's a sickness, indeed.

Oh, and buying a BUNCH of pumpkin spice candles in October, and making them last all year long. A good Yankee candle and some Midnight Syndicate in the garage evokes that butterfly in the tummy feeling all... year... .long.


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> I don't know what makes a stinkbug think that the gas cap on my car is a good place to crawl under to avoid cold weather. And in case no one knew this, one of the reasons the ignition key for your car is long is so you can pry hiding stinkbugs out from under your gas cap before they fall into the tank.


LOL, Only you could have a stink bug under the gas cap. I have never heard anyone else have this problem.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

I really wish I hadn't used spray paint on that foam cooler.


----------



## MrGrimm

What movie to put on while I'm prop building this evening??? Hmmm....


----------



## Draik41895

Plastic Ninja said:


> I really wish I hadn't used spray paint on that foam cooler.


Ooooh... As long as its thick enough, and you didnt you a lot, you might be able to save it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

an interesting bit of development:

I was speaking to a friend at my church about the lack of responces to my invitation to my haunt party. Apparently there's a party going on that same night at my church, she offerered to get a hold of the children's pastor that throws it. She was saying that they may be able to combine both events and have the party at my house.

She also offered to make the announcment herself which i was afraid to announce for fear of being 'burned at the stake'. 

This was such a huge comfort to me! 

as for tomorrow, i'm thinking of having a day to myself...its sure sounds good!


----------



## Dixie

Got all 4 columns out, all 5 million fence sections placed and secured, the gate is up and the black light countdown sign shows 29. Bless poor Jaybo for working his a$$ off this weekend while all I could do was sit in a chair and watch. I love my husband.


----------



## Draik41895

I love him too, Now tell him to come set up my stuff too!

I'm watching The Addams Family and The Munsters with my mom. I love her.


----------



## Dixie

Awww, can you feel the love around here?!?! 
Draik, don't say that to Jaybo, or he will leave me for a vacay in Cali!!

DA, what a nice compromise, I hope that works out!


----------



## Zurgh

There is no one to play with, and I brought my chainsaw & everything... Oh, well... more dumplings for me. Suspecting the sandman and the dirty doorknob imp are consorting with the evil oatmen for deviousness most foul. Could involve grand boot theft, not too sure.


----------



## morbidmike

busy weekend got the display up and all the bugs worked out now I have to get some pix posted and get the garage cleaned out ugh !!!!! I cant figure out how it gets so messy all the time ....this year the wifey wants the floors power washed for the party and I have to drywall one wall to hide all my tools and stuff and I only have 26 days to do it


----------



## stagehand1975

Started cleaning out the garage as well for our Halloween party, ( I need a roll-off dumpster)
Spent nearly 
$250 on new Halloween stuff this weekend. Spirit now has led mini flood bulbs in most popular colors for around $10. Target has the same bulbs in blacklight that include the fixture for $10.

Also discovered we have a new Halloween store up here called Halloween City.


----------



## MrGrimm

Feeling the crunch! More rainy weather on the way may force me to alter my prop plan for the year!

Stupid tropical storms! Stop sending rain my way!


----------



## Draik41895

almost time for school... "School is for kids!"- Pugsley


----------



## randomr8

The only good things about this rain is now there are no burn bans or trouble digging holes for props.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's the silver lining to the rain clouds, random


----------



## Dark Angel 27

had a strange dream this morning, apparently the Klan was after me for reasons unknown and took me and another child hostage and i was stuck in my nightgown...that's on the list for the wierdest dreams i've ever had...*still shaking head over it*


----------



## Spooky1

Got to stand around for 1.5 hours this morning to start off the work day. The office was broken into sometime this weekend and the cops were checking everything while we waited. Nothing taken from my office, I guess all the gargoyles scared them off.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Draik41895 said:


> Ooooh... As long as its thick enough, and you didnt you a lot, you might be able to save it.


It ended up being fine, I just turned it around and used acrylic instead. It'll still display fine.

Sometimes you learn the hard way.


----------



## debbie5

its gonna clear out in a few days, grimm...check extended forecast..gonna get about a week of no rain.


----------



## Dixie

@DA: That is in fact the weirdest dream I have ever heard. Sounds like one that I would have a hard time getting out of my head the next day!

@Spooky. Now that. is. hilarious. Not that the office got broken into, but what MUST have been those dudes faces when they opened your door and saw all your stuff. Jaybo's office is filled with zombies and gargoyles and stuff like that too - I just imagine how it would look at night, in the dark, when you are feeling really jumpy anyways, LMAO. Stupid criminals. Bah.


----------



## Death's Door

What a weekend. Saturday morning I was at hubby's club for Ladies' Day. Spent time fly fishing, archery, rifle and pistol range. Did good. Left there around 2:30 pm and picked up hay and cornstalks, got home and got cleaned up and met at my friend's house with my sister-in-law at 6 pm to wish her happy birthday and watch "Bridesmaids". A female version of "The Hangover" and was very funny.

Didn't sleep well even though I was tired. I got up with hubby at 5 am to send him off for fishing and decided to stay up. Was cold and rainy all day. Got 80% of the inside decorations up, cleaned part of the homestead, made minestrone soup and lunch for work, did laundry, used hemoroid wipes and cream on Max's butt (15-year old beagle - his butt's swollen), went for a walk for an hour looking for my PVC tubes, and put up the cornstalks outside. No wonder I'm tired today.


----------



## Dixie

Da Weiner, I keep thinking about your fence. If it continues to stay a target, you might consider doing what we did - we have a texture over the fence in order to make it look rusted, and in doing that, the poles and the finials are actually "glued" in place by great stuff. This makes it all one piece - each panel, I mean - so they cant take out a single pole, or tear off a finial. Then each section is zip tied together, so they can't even take an entire section out. I know its a lot of trouble, but I just wanted to throw it out there in case you need to do something like that in the future.


----------



## MrGrimm

Da Weiner, while your recent vandalism sucks big time and we here who haunt feel your pain...

I just have to double take at the sight of you using "hemoroid wipes and cream on Max's butt (15-year old beagle - his butt's swollen)"

Poor puppy! What dog lovers will do for their doggies 

Hope Max is doing better!


----------



## Spooky1

Dixie, I hope you're not too close to that chemical plant burning down there near Dallas.

Da Weiner, I'll add your vandals to the curse I plan on putting on the office burglar we had (doggie Max has given me ideas for the curse).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Vandalism and thievery suck.


----------



## Dixie

Spooky1 said:


> Dixie, I hope you're not too close to that chemical plant burning down there near Dallas.


Boy, Spooky, isnt that fire horrible looking? Its about 40 miles from me, and you can definitely see the smoke plume all the way here. Crazy scary - I have been watching news coverage for 2 hours now, and the liquid chemicals are just molten lava, catching everything on fire as it runs down the street. Woah.


----------



## Hauntiholik

What is going on today?!??
One boy fell and hit his head. He's being observed for a concussion.
The other boy went to the doctor today and was diagnosed with walking pneumonia.

Today just SUXX! Goodbye paycheck. I'll miss you.


----------



## Dixie

Hauntiholik said:


> What is going on today?!??
> One boy fell and hit his head. He's being observed for a concussion.
> The other boy went to the doctor today and was diagnosed with walking pneumonia.
> 
> Today just SUXX! Goodbye paycheck. I'll miss you.


OMG, Haunti!! Pick up some wine at the store when you get whatever the boys are going to need.... you can have 2 sips after they finally get some rest and then YOU rest! Oy!!!


----------



## debbie5

@ Target store: Count Chocula, BooBerry & Frankenberry, $2.66 a box. Also, thanks for the heads up on the "black light" LED spotlights for ten bucks. I bought the last two. And their flickering purple lights SUCK..do not buy them! Only 6 out of the entire string of 50 actually flicker (good thing I tried them out in the store before buying them).

Oh my haunti! So sorry to hear about the boys!  Well wishes for a speedy recovery & a calm momma.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear about the boys, Haunti, and hopefully they will bounce back quickly.


----------



## Dixie

Debbie, Jaybo also bought some of those black light spots and loves them!


----------



## Death's Door

Spooky1 said:


> Da Weiner, I'll add your vandals to the curse I plan on putting on the office burglar we had (doggie Max has given me ideas for the curse).


Spooky1 - If you got the power, then by all means use it!

Dixie - be careful with that stuff. Don't want you growing a second head on your shoulders - I don't know if that would be a good look for you. Also, the reason why I don't make the panels permanent is due to storage. It takes up little space in the basement. However, hubby and I will be securing them a lot better when they are displayed.

From reading the posts, I don't know what's going on. Burgularly, vandalism, concussions, walking pnuemonia, pnuemonia (I don't know what's the difference), chemical fires, hemoroids, etc., this has been a tough couple of days.

I am hereby sending good karma to all Hauntforum members and their families from this moment on, whether or not you have been experiencing crap or had an uneventful day, I still send it to you as a cloak that you can up wrap yourselves in and be protected.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks Da Weiner, this time of year we can use all the help we can get.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ok, there's the buzzer, break time is over, back to the shop. Those skellys wont corpse themselves.


----------



## Spooky1

20 Ways to Get Good Karma

I particularly like #5 (Who knew the Dalai Lama had a sense of humor) 

http://www.spiritualnow.com/articles/25/1/20-Ways-to-Get-Good-Karma/Page1.html


----------



## Dixie

Yeah well, here's the way I look at it - from my perspective, anyways - pneumonia gives you nothing better to do than sleep, count your lost wages, and post on HF. Always gotta find the silver lining.

Can't find a silver lining in concussions, vandalism and hemmoroids, (i know thats spelled wrong, but spell check will only give me hemoglobin) but at least we can all bask in the fact that it's October.


----------



## GothicCandle

Spooky1 said:


> 20 Ways to Get Good Karma
> 
> I particularly like #5 (Who knew the Dalai Lama had a sense of humor)
> 
> http://www.spiritualnow.com/articles/25/1/20-Ways-to-Get-Good-Karma/Page1.html


Those are awesome (^_^)


----------



## scareme

Dark Angel 27 said:


> had a strange dream this morning, apparently the Klan was after me for reasons unknown and took me and another child hostage and i was stuck in my nightgown...that's on the list for the wierdest dreams i've ever had...*still shaking head over it*


I worked with a girl who, once while babysitting, played Hide and Seek with the kids. While looking for them in the parents closet, she saw two Klan robes hanging there. She said she never babysat there again.



Plastic Ninja said:


> It ended up being fine, I just turned it around and used acrylic instead. It'll still display fine.
> 
> Sometimes you learn the hard way.


That's a mistake a lot of us have made. The good thing is you never make that mistake twice.



Da Weiner said:


> What a weekend. Saturday morning I was at hubby's club for Ladies' Day. Spent time fly fishing, archery, rifle and pistol range. Did good. Left there around 2:30 pm and picked up hay and cornstalks, got home and got cleaned up and met at my friend's house with my sister-in-law at 6 pm to wish her happy birthday and watch "Bridesmaids". A female version of "The Hangover" and was very funny.
> 
> Didn't sleep well even though I was tired. I got up with hubby at 5 am to send him off for fishing and decided to stay up. Was cold and rainy all day. Got 80% of the inside decorations up, cleaned part of the homestead, made minestrone soup and lunch for work, did laundry, used hemoroid wipes and cream on Max's butt (15-year old beagle - his butt's swollen), went for a walk for an hour looking for my PVC tubes, and put up the cornstalks outside. No wonder I'm tired today.


Weiner, where do you get your energy? You wear me out just seeing what you've been up to. Sorry to hear about your fence. I'm glad you're not letting it beat you. I know when I have something stolen I think Fine, I just quit. But then everyone loses, not just you. Karma.


----------



## scareme

Hauntiholik said:


> What is going on today?!??
> One boy fell and hit his head. He's being observed for a concussion.
> The other boy went to the doctor today and was diagnosed with walking pneumonia.
> 
> Today just SUXX! Goodbye paycheck. I'll miss you.


I hope the boys are OK. Keep us updated. Some days it doesn't pay to get out of bed.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and here I am again!


----------



## Dixie

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> and here I am again!


And glad we are of that, fine sir!


----------



## debbie5

I had no idea a dog could get hems. OW.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol...I bet!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Came home. Looked out the kitchen bay window. Found out what's been eating the apples.










There's 2 bucks in the yard now just laying in the grass.


----------



## scareme

Hauntiholik said:


> Came home. Looked out the kitchen bay window. Found out what's been eating the apples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's 2 bucks in the yard now just laying in the grass.


WOW! That's beautiful!


----------



## Draik41895

You found deer in your yard, I found a dead bat in mine...


----------



## Hauntiholik

Munch, munch, munch.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Draik41895 said:


> You found deer in your yard, I found a dead bat in mine...


Be careful Draik. The bat could have disease.


----------



## Draik41895

yeah, spooky. I'm just gonna toss him in the trash in the back yard. He is way cute though.


----------



## scareme

Mac: I'm getting kind of hungry, where do you want to go for supper tonight?
Fuji: The apples at Haunti's place are ripe. What do you say to a little fruit salad tonight.
Mac: Sounds good, if I have to get take out pizza one more night this week I'll scream.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hauntiholik said:


> Be careful Draik. The bat could have disease.


That just means you'll have to cook it completely through.


----------



## Hauntiholik

A great picture from Reddit!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that is really cool, must have missed it!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Joseph turned 4 on Sunday...a really nice party he had.
Hard to believe he's 4.


----------



## Evil Queen

Hope the boys are doing better Haunti.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Me too H, I didn't see your post. Yikes, that makes me ill just thinking about it.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Evil Queen said:


> Hope the boys are doing better Haunti.


One is doing well. He's playing video games and complaining that "Haunting Helsa" scares him.
The other is horking up a lung and gagged on the antibiotics.


----------



## Evil Queen

Awww poor little guy.


----------



## Draik41895

Spar urethane. where and how much? This rain says I need it.


----------



## Dixie

$15 bucks a quart at lowes or home depot - in the paint section, usually in a little alcove with the polycrylic and other top coats. Get satin, so it won't dry to such a gloss. A little goes a long way, but if you feel you need a gallon it is about 40 bucks.

Worth its weight in gold.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last night our dog spooked a buck and doe in the neighbor's yard when I let her out. Those are the only animals we've heard her growl at.

This morning we saw four bucks while walking the dog. They're much more skittish than the does, even if it is rutting season.


----------



## aquariumreef

Can't wait until the 11th, when I see Phantom live broadcasting. It's the 25th anniversary, and my all-time favorite musical/play.

I also am a huge fan of Love Never Dies, and will be getting the dvd when it comes out in Febuary.


----------



## Headless

Hauntiholik said:


> A great picture from Reddit!


Now THAT is cool.........

Haunti - hope those boys are both well by now.

Geez this week is a real time waster for me. I have a two hour trip to Melbourne tomorrow (Wednesday) to attend another class for my Diploma in Management. Of course after a 5:30 am wake-up and probably not getting home until 8:00 pm at least. So I guess tomorrow is out.

We've got a pretty good start on setting up though so pretty happy with where we are - nervous though - heck - so much pressure from people at work saying how excited they are to be coming. LOL ahhhh well - I'm pretty confident we'll have a ball regardless of how much I get done between now and the big night.

EEK


----------



## morbidmike

have you ever ate a peanut butter and banana sammy in the pale moon light??


----------



## Dixie

@FE: Tell Joseph that a stranger lady from Texas wishes him a very very happy late fourth birthday. I would give anything to turn my 15 year old into a 4 year old again - if only for his birthdays and for Christmas morning 

@AquariumReef - just wanted to extend my jealousy - I have been a huge Phantom fan since I first saw it in 89 @ the Majestic in NYC. I have seen it many times since, in several different cities, but nobody does it like Michael Crawford!

@Headless - ah, what a dream for me - to ever see Melbourne, but I know it is just old hat for you - I'm still envious! And as for that pressure, everyone already talking about coming to see your haunt - same here... a lot of stress, but it is so worth it in the end, isn't it? 

@Mike - that is probably the one place I have not eaten a peanut butter and banana sandwich, but now I think I'll try. hahaha!


----------



## Spooky1

Found two of our smaller trees/bushes in the back yard damaged this morning by vandals. Damn punk deer! It looks like they broke as many branches as they ate. One was a variety of Japanese maple they pretty much destroyed. I don't know if there's enough left to recover.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, the young bucks are feeling their hormones and getting destructive. We need some mature does to smack them around a bit


----------



## scareme

Are we still talking deer, or just men in general?


----------



## Spooky1

Hey! Roxy doesn't need to smack me around (much ).


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, scareme:googly:


----------



## scareme

Hubby calls me every morning between 9 and 9:30, just before he goes to supper in Turkey. I've got alot of work to do today, but I know as soon as I open the paint, or warm up the glue gun, he'll call. I'll give him 15 more minutes, and then I'm going to start on a prop.


----------



## Draik41895

Give a spit, yo.

http://www.dosomething.org/spit/landing


----------



## debbie5

Weird Factoid: it costs almost $16 to send 4 small boxes of Count Chocula cereal to Quebec. That's a lot of loonies!


----------



## Hauntiholik

One boy went to school. The other boy did not. This haunting mama went ween, ween, ween all the way to the garage.


----------



## debbie5

Hauntiholik said:


> One boy went to school. The other boy did not. This haunting mama went ween, ween, ween all the way to the garage.


LOL! did one have a concussion!??


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> LOL! did one have a concussion!??


Got a bump but not a concussion.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where's the video of the "ween, ween, weening"?:jol:


----------



## debbie5

And I thought MY cabinets and drawers were bad!! Look at this! She has more pens than I do! I need to kidnap this organizer lady and bring her to my house....no- my GARAGE! This is actually a useful vid!http://heidiklum.aol.com/category/lifestyle/minimize-categorize-utlize/?ncid=webmail8


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Where's the video of the "ween, ween, weening"?:jol:


Just started a new "prop" - a gothic door. I'm designing it as I go along.


----------



## Dixie

Hauntiholik said:


> Just started a new "prop" - a gothic door. I'm designing it as I go along.


OMG, a gothic door?? I wanna seeeeee!


----------



## debbie5

Hauntiholik said:


> Got a bump but not a concussion.


Oh good!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dixie said:


> OMG, a gothic door?? I wanna seeeeee!


Here's the start of the door. I have a lot more work to do.










Thanks for asking Debbie. That boy bonks his noggin a lot. I think it's magnetically attracted to the ground.


----------



## Manon

That door looks awesome already. You have major talent!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like an engineer drew that design, Haunti. Oh wait....


----------



## Death's Door

I'm liking the door Haunti. Can't wait to see it when you finish it. I'm glad your kiddies are doing better. 

FE - Happy Birthday to the er' little one. Pretty soon we won't be calling him that. I can't believe he's 4 years old already. 

Count Chocula was my favoritess cereal of all time when I was kid. Even now when I go down the cereal isle, I always give him a wink and blow him a kiss. It's our little Friday afternoon rendezvous at the Shoprite.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Finished one of the decorative door hinges


----------



## aquariumreef

Dixie said:


> *snip* I have seen it many times since, in several different cities, but nobody does it like Michael Crawford!


Hmmph, Ramin all the way!


----------



## Dixie

aquariumreef said:


> Hmmph, Ramin all the way!


Hahaha, well, ya gotta know that I would go see it (and do, when I come across it) anywhere I can - I think I'd watch Kermit in that role, maybe not Piggy as Christine, but yanno..... hehe. (a kermit phantom, that makes me laugh)

MAN, I slept through all of Haunti's door pics, and now I'm up and looking at them and positively SICK that I can't run down there and start a door. I want a door, what a brilliant idea! Nice work girl, this is going to be something to oogle at, I can't wait!!


----------



## morbidmike

Hauntiholik said:


> Here's the start of the door. I have a lot more work to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking Debbie. That boy bonks his noggin a lot. I think it's magnetically attracted to the ground.


I see my BELFRY sitting there ohhhh how I love thee


----------



## morbidmike

Pumpkin Spiced ale hit the shelves MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM I love me some October!!!!!


----------



## Draik41895

hives...


----------



## aquariumreef

Draik41895 said:


> hives...


----------



## Evil Queen

Lovin the door Haunti!
Mmmmmm pumpkin ale. I like the one from Buffalo Bill's Brewery.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

aquariumreef said:


> Can't wait until the 11th, when I see Phantom live broadcasting. It's the 25th anniversary, and my all-time favorite musical/play.


what channel is it broadcasting on? give me the deets so i can watch it!

man, a lot happens when your gone for almost a whole day! Last night was pretty cool. our church doesn't have a place for baptisms so we went to an apartment complex where one of our memebers live and used the pool while a few of us rolled up our pantlegs and dangled our legs in the jucuzzi...lots of fun too!

then today sister took me to target and i bought me the big plastic caldron...and then just to wierd her out, I started humming the Harry Potter Themesong. ...and then had to stop when she gave me the fisheye. LOL!


----------



## debbie5




----------



## Dixie

I have swept the kitchen floor. Major accomplishment. GRRR!


----------



## debbie5

Men go to war. Women deal with hormones.
Tie.


I'm a woman in my mid-40's. Hide the sharp objects.


----------



## Draik41895

I got a budgie, adopted I guess you'd say. I gotta figure out if It's a guy or girl, I wanna name it Lurch and teach it to say "You Rang"


----------



## aquariumreef

Dark Angel 27 said:


> what channel is it broadcasting on? give me the deets so i can watch it!
> 
> LOL!


Not a channel, but actually in movie theater's. The big IMAX is doing it here, just search Phantom 25th Anniversary Broadcast in Google to find which is doing it near you. 

Ramins playing the Phantom, so it's worth going to, even if you have to miss a day of work!


----------



## Zurgh

Whoever brought this rain, please take it back until after, say, November 5th... then we will all welcome it with open umbrellas... or not.

As for all this recent excitement, Good luck & best wishes to you all. I'm now hopping on a wyvern and flying over the event horizon to battle the nefarious forces of the oyster-men in hopes of a better tomorrow for us all. Or something like that.... 

Salud!


----------



## Dixie

Zurgh said:


> As for all this recent excitement, Good luck & best wishes to you all. I'm now hopping on a wyvern and flying over the event horizon to battle the nefarious forces of the oyster-men in hopes of a better tomorrow for us all. Or something like that....
> 
> Salud!


I'm pretty sure that my recent meds have messed with my head, and will return in a few hours to re-read that sentence Zurgh. I'm thinking it will make sense then, my friend.

LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Spooklights

Draik41895 said:


> I got a budgie, adopted I guess you'd say. I gotta figure out if It's a guy or girl, I wanna name it Lurch and teach it to say "You Rang"


It's easy to tell that you are a Halloween person.


----------



## debbie5

Not a good day in the debbie5 house.


----------



## Dixie

debbie5 said:


> Not a good day in the debbie5 house.


Whats up?


----------



## Draik41895

okay, it's a girl. Wednesday it is.


----------



## scareme

I have two nesting pairs of blue jays in my yard. I put raw peanuts out for them. Thay call and call till now there are a dozen out there and they are all fighting over the food. Why don't the blue jays just keep their mouths shut to start with? 

Remember debbie, the kids are back in school, the day can't be that bad can it?


----------



## debbie5

Money! It's always the money. We make $100 too much for the kids to get reduced price school lunches anymore. That was a HUGE help to our budget. There are NO checks and balances- no one verifies what you say you earn on the lunch application form. Devil on my shoulder keeps telling me I should have lied about our income, as telling the truth isn't getting me far in *anything*, lately. (Drunkie neighbors come to mind...)
Because my eldest no longer qualifies for free lunch, she can no longer receive free tutoring from Sylvan Learning. 
We now might not qualify for help with our heat bills. 
NYS overpaid hubby in unemployment 3 years ago. We signed payment agreement & have been paying on time every month. State just put into effect a law passed *after* we signed the agreement, saying they will now take our tax return money to pay off the debt. While it will be good to not have that debt payment looming over us each month, that's a lump sum of $5000 we were counting on to replace my 15 year old car this spring. 
It's not that I don't realize that I am blessed: I have a hubby, a house, healthy kids. I just wish all this financial change had come BEFORE we saved the dog's life with surgery and I blew $200+ on Halloween...gotta re-group & figure out how to negotiate all this. This economy is nuts. I feel like I'm running a business. I hope the kids like eggs for lunch. A LOT.


----------



## debbie5

Draik- congrats on the new girl!


----------



## Draik41895

I hope you know I'm talking about a parakeet? Still, Thanks.


----------



## Hauntiholik

School nurse/front office worker called.

Her: Your son looks ashen, he's coughing a lot and he says he can't concentrate to learn.

Me: Ummm. Does he have a fever?
Her: Let me go check. His temperature is 99.

Me: AHHHA! By your own rules, he is under the 100 degree mark and you can't send him home for a fever.

Her: can you leave work now and bring him some cough medicine?

Me: Uhhhh no. He has a prescription with codeine and I'm not giving that to you.

Her: can you leave work now and bring him some cough drops? He is only allowed 5 per day and you have to fill out paper work for them for me to keep them in the office.

Me: no, I cannot leave work to do that now.

Her: do you have a neighbor who can leave work to do that?

WTH? He has a cough - yes. He's on antibiotics. Since when is coughing something that gets you sent home from school? He missed 2 days of school this week and fall break starts this Friday. 
They are allowed to have water bottles in class. Why can he oh, I don't know....TAKE A DRINK?

I should have some sympathy for him but when he told me this morning during breakfast that _I_ needed to come pick him early today because he didn't feel like going to school.....I know when I'm being played.


----------



## goneferal

As a "newer" member of this forum I can't help but wonder about the story behind the creator of this thread. If I'm correct drthingut is banned. For some reason I always wonder about what happened.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Things are moving forward. I just got off the phone with a DVR/Camera manufacture.
I just may be able to become a distribution center with this product...not why I called them though, but really cool.
This type of system IS something a home owner (haunter) could purchase and use without breaking the bank.
If all goes well with the "terms" you'll see me at transworld this year with the manufacture rep....I'm a little excited about this.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think the seat was left up...not sure though??


goneferal said:


> As a "newer" member of this forum I can't help but wonder about the story behind the creator of this thread. If I'm correct drthingut is banned. For some reason I always wonder about what happened.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I've made great progress yesterday and today on my Halloween dress. Just put in the zipper and now I'm down to the hand work and will be starting that after dinner. Hopefully it will be finished tomorrow.


----------



## morbidmike

I've been banned 6 times but they keep letting me back


----------



## debbie5

We love you mike. There's a diff between crazy or mean banned and mike banned.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good luck FE!


----------



## Dixie

Was hungry for the first time in 10 days.... and I mean HUNGRY. Jayson took me to my favorite TexMex restaurant, and I ended up bringing most of it home in a doggie bag, LOL. BUT - I'm seeing the end of this madness, hooorah!


----------



## debbie5

Yay for Dixie!! HURRYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!! Only 25 days left!


----------



## Evil Queen

Glad you're finally starting to feel better Dixie!


----------



## scareme

Glad to hear your feeling better Dixie. Any of that good cough syurp from the Dr. you have left over, you can sent up this way. lol


----------



## debbie5

The doc didn't tell me that if I forget to take my Synthroid in the morning, by afternoon, I am falling apart & post rambling, blue posts like the one above. Live & learn.


----------



## Draik41895

"ive always said a boy who likes cobras, toads and apes can't be all bad"- Gomez Addams


----------



## Dixie

scareme said:


> Glad to hear your feeling better Dixie. Any of that good cough syurp from the Dr. you have left over, you can sent up this way. lol


Ahhh, wish I could, scareme, but I have actually been ordered to cough. No good cough syrup for me. I'll send ya some migraine pain killers, LMAO.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

good to hear Dixie.


----------



## Headless

Dixie said:


> \
> 
> @Headless - ah, what a dream for me - to ever see Melbourne, but I know it is just old hat for you - I'm still envious! And as for that pressure, everyone already talking about coming to see your haunt - same here... a lot of stress, but it is so worth it in the end, isn't it?


I'll tell you on October 30 - after the party LOL

But hey in the meantime - come visit!!!!!!! Melbourne sure is a lovely place to visit.


----------



## Headless

Kids and school...... always an interesting combination.......


----------



## Spooky1

Dixie, I'm glad you're feeling better!

I see the forum has passed 1500 active users! Way to go forum folks!


----------



## scareme

Way to go hauntforum! Anyone watch the Wall Street protesters? I love how they are dressed like zombies. Warms the cockles of my Halloween heart. And I think it's funny they eat money instead of brains, cause if they had to survive on the brains of Wall Street, they might starve.


----------



## Manon

I am thinking I'd like to take leave for the rest of October and go home and paint columns and make hand molds... That's what I'm thinking right now...


----------



## RoxyBlue

The sun is shining again - two days in a row now


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> The sun is shining again - two days in a row now


Yes....scary, isn't it?


----------



## debbie5

Fright Fest begins this weekend at our local Six Flags and it's supposed to NOT RAIN (YAY! surprise!) and be 72 degrees! We have deeply discounted tickets that need to be used up, and we were getting worried we'd get rained out. Plus, our local amazing costume & makeup store had a coupon on livingsocial, so I can now buy $20 worth of stuff for only $10! This means I can buy a premade beard and a spare one (for the Halloween dance) instead of gluing one on in pieces of crepe wool. (I'm going as a bearded lady). I am really beside myself with excitement!! I'm wearing this in a light brown with a small bow in the middle....http://www.thecostumer.com/p-20590-three-point-beard-deluxe.aspx


----------



## Dixie

Hahaha, love the beard. Can we coerce you for a pic, I would love to see that!!

Thanks all for the well wishes, and thank you for enduring my dumb a$$ posts round the clock for the last 2 weeks. I am going back to work on Monday, and I'm sure it will be much quieter around here without me insulting countries, and such.  (I'm still really sorry about that too)

I need to post pictures of the lake I live on, for you guys - and what the drought has done to it. There is a bridge which goes over it in one place that is the tippy North corner, and it has COMPLETELY dried up, as in cracked ground, and the greenest grass I have ever seen allll across it. There are boat docks above this amazingly green grass. Oh pffft. I will just get the pics and post them - point being - I dream of the rain you guys are sick of - try blowing it our way??


----------



## RoxyBlue

October 6 is:

Come and Take it Day - sounds like a curbies celebration 

Mad Hatter Day 

Physician Assistant Day


----------



## debbie5

I have a beard pic from a few years ago, but am too Amish to figure out how to post..I made a Photobucket account, and then my mind just kinda drifted off....I can't wear the fat suit (on top of my already plush hiney, for my Bearded Fat Lady sideshow costume ) as I won't fit on ANY of the rides...


----------



## Spooky1

Spooklights said:


> Yes....scary, isn't it?


It's down right spooky.  It's forecast to be sunny all week, too!


----------



## Dixie

debbie5 said:


> I have a beard pic from a few years ago, but am too Amish to figure out how to post..I made a Photobucket account, and then my mind just kinda drifted off....I can't wear the fat suit (on top of my already plush hiney, for my Bearded Fat Lady sideshow costume ) as I won't fit on ANY of the rides...


"Plush Hiney" I think I just found my new phrase for this decade. Hehehehe.


----------



## MrGrimm

Dixie said:


> "Plush Hiney" I think I just found my new phrase for this decade. Hehehehe.


I thought I knew a lot about the English language, but I've found Debbie5 to always throw something new out there to make me reflect, consider then laugh my ass off!


----------



## debbie5

I'm not fat. I'm plush..like a luxurious, well-tufted couch...


----------



## RoxyBlue

When a doctor writes a prescription for a medicine you can buy over the counter, insurance companies take exception to it


----------



## Dixie

The DuckTape Facebook page just announced GOLD duct tape today - it's not even on their website yet. Said it is available at WalMart. I can think of a couple of uses for this in a haunt. Interesting!


----------



## debbie5

I learned how to make tonight's dinner from Francis, the Poodle. Very versitile; I'm using leftover stewed chicken & tomato soup...http://www.youtube.com/user/cookingwithdog#p/search/0/WTf5EgVY5uU


----------



## Draik41895




----------



## Dixie

Hahaha, it wasnt funny til I saw the Pumpkin Pies, then I just died laughing!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

looks like we have our Dixie back


----------



## Dixie

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> looks like we have our Dixie back


Hehehe, I'm feeling SO much better today Jeff, thank you!!


----------



## Draik41895

lol, glad you're feeling better Dixie


----------



## Dixie

Thanks Draik! (Still laughing at the pumpkin pie. thanks for posting!)


----------



## Manon

Bah ha ha!!! That is hilarious.


----------



## scareme

Dixie, did you notice he's reading a book about Texas? Love the pies.


----------



## Dixie

scareme said:


> Dixie, did you notice he's reading a book about Texas? Love the pies.


Why no I didn't! He wants to be a smart punkin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ewww, gross!:googly:


----------



## Dixie

RoxyBlue said:


> Ewww, gross!:googly:


Rethinking that Pumpkin Pie for Thanksgiving, Roxy?!?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, I'd eat pumpkin pie even if it did come out of a pumpkin's butt

Okay, now I'm grossing myself out - double EWWWWW!:jol:

Aside from that, just got home from choir practice a bit ago and found all the inside decorations for Halloween all set up in the house. Spooky1 has been busy tonight.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> I learned how to make tonight's dinner from Francis, the Poodle. Very versitile; I'm using leftover stewed chicken & tomato soup...http://www.youtube.com/user/cookingwithdog#p/search/0/WTf5EgVY5uU


I thought Francis was a mule?


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks Draik, I don't think I'll ever eat a pumpkin pie again. :googly:


----------



## Draik41895

Haha, youre welcome everyone. One of my teachers at school wants me to bring in some paper mache skulls and show her, she wants to make some in art. I'm not even in art this year.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i love you guys . i need laughs after the heart stopper i experianced today. I was okay till i got off the bus and saw a firetruck turn down my street with its lights going. i was trying to reassure myself that everything was fine and there was nothing to worry about...and then my heart did a tripple flip when i saw it parked infront of my house. then i ran. I got to my house just as the firemen were walking out. 

it turns out my brother had a seizure and his friend walked in while it was going on. Thankfully it wasn't a grand maul and just a small one instead. still, it took me a while to calm down. 

he's okay now but it was a very scary thing to go through.


----------



## Draik41895

so... There wasn't a fire? gotta look on the bright side. My sister had a seizure once, I got to stay home and hang with the maintenance guy in our apartments. He let me draw and helped me try and catch a huge frog.


----------



## debbie5

((hugs) DA..that sounds scary..glad your bro is okay. 

Oh, and TWENTY THREE DAYS!


----------



## Dixie

Oh my gosh, Amy - how very scary. Not just the seizure, but the sheer panic of seeing it at your house before you knew what was going on. I'm so glad that your brother is ok, and glad your calming down too. Doh, try to schedule a relaxing bit of time this weekend, you deserve it :/

Draik, thats very cool - not your sisters seizure, that is - but your former Art teacher wanting you to instruct her with the pumpkins!! That's quite an honor! And well, the maintenance dude helping you catch a frog is kinda cool too


----------



## scareme

DA, glad to hear your brothers OK. I bet your heart was racing for awhile there. And I bet his friend was pretty scared too. Makes me appreciate everything being all quite at the house tonight. A little bit ago I was thinking boring, now I'm thinking safe.


----------



## Dixie

scareme said:


> A little bit ago I was thinking boring, now I'm thinking safe.


Sometimes it just takes a change in perspective, doesnt it, Scareme? 

Night all, talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> I'm not fat. I'm plush..like a luxurious, well-tufted couch...


I must remember that...........


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

still excited....and am going to finish 2 installs today....like days like these!!!


----------



## stagehand1975

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> still excited....and am going to finish 2 installs today....like days like these!!!


I miss the days when I used to drive all over this state doing audio-visual installations. Now have been stuck in the same building for 10 years now with a boss that is always looking over your shoulder and second guessing you.

Sorry, one of those days already.


----------



## debbie5

Once again, NO ONE is at my front door with an omelet and home fries!


----------



## stagehand1975

debbie5 said:


> Once again, NO ONE is at my front door with an omelet and home fries!


I will be right there. Lol


----------



## trishaanne

Deb, if you want to come down in November for a party and spend the night afterwards here, I'll make you the best omelet and homefries you've ever had. Maybe I can even put hubby in a butler suit to serve it to you!  I've been known to serve breakfast, lunch and dinner to a houseful of haunters, drunk, sober or hung over, for an entire weekend, so one little omelet is easy. Maybe some homemade cheddar cheese bread, toasted, some bacon, fruit salad and a newspaper on your tray too? lol.


----------



## debbie5

MMmmmmmmmmm..sounds MUCH better than the peanut butter on bread I just had!

Okay, so I broke down and had to turn the heat on. WTH!??..i.t's like AUTUMN here! Wasn't it only a few years ago I was bemoaning having to take the a.c. unit out of the window so I could "board" them up? I definitely remember sweating my ars off in the cemetery as I set it up. Someone call Al Gore...I think it's gonna be another 1970's style, snowy winter. Stagehand, get yer boots out...we're gonna be shoveling every day again.


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm goin to Trish's for breakfast!


----------



## debbie5

New Simon's Cat!


----------



## Hauntiholik

hehehe I like that one!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Might see our first flakes of snow tomorrow.


----------



## IMU

Hauntiholik said:


> Might see our first flakes of snow tomorrow.


I see flakes in my community almost every day ... but hardly any snow! :googly:


----------



## Spooklights

Happy Friday, everyone! Hope everyone has a pleasantly spooky weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Simon's cat

DA, glad to hear your brother got through his seizure okay and suffered no harm. And yes, nothing like seeing emergency personnel parked in front of your house to make your heart race a bit.


----------



## Evil Queen

Ok those are so totally my cats.


----------



## scareme

Evil Queen said:


> Ok those are so totally my cats.


I had the same thought. That guy has to own cats to know them so well.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yeah, it was only 9am but I made a pot of spicy bbq sauce to go with meatballs for a pot luck tomorrow. Yummmmm

Fall break started today. The kids won't be going back to school until October 24th.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, breakfast at trishaanne's and dinner at Haunti's :jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Ever have one of those days when you wish you could call in to work and build something exquisitely creepy?


----------



## trishaanne

When I was working, I had those days every day..probably because I hated my job. Since I quit to stay home and take care of my grandkids, I have no time to do anything!

So, it's 12:30 pm, and so far today I've cooked 2 half pans of sausage, peppers and onions without tomato sauce, 2 half pans with tomato sauce, 4 half pans of baked ziti, 2 half pans of teriyaki rice, 1 with shrimp, 1 without, 50 pieces of BBQ chicken, and 50 bite size cheesecakes. Tomorrow I get to finish the cooking with 100 dinner rolls and 4 half pans of mac and cheese. All this for a dinner dance hubby's Mens Club is throwing and I get to cater....AGAIN! Supposed to be a beautiful weekend and I won't even get to work outside until Sunday because tomorrow we have to go set up the firehouse, decorate, etc. Sucks to be the youngest member of the group and the ONLY responsible one. This is the 6th year in a row I've done this and there is zero interest from any of the members to do anything if they can avoid it. If they don't cancel next year I SWEAR I'm going to resign as cook!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, shoot, trish, when you cook like that, why would anyone else want to compete?

Seriously, I hope you are at least being paid for your efforts. That's a lot of work for one person, and you're absolutely right - it shouldn't all fall on one person's shoulders.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday All! Gearing up for a three-day weekend where I'm going to finish the inside decorations and hang some webs and spiders outside. So far no one has messed with the cemetary fence since the last episode. Going to finish working on the gravestones and make my medusa outfit (at least start it).


----------



## trishaanne

Roxy, no, I don't usually get paid since it's a fund raiser for the church. This menu is a piece of cake compared to what I have to cook for the Halloween party. Guess this is just a practice run..lol. 

DaWeiner...can't wait to see pics of your costume.


----------



## debbie5

Hey Weiner- I was thinking about your fence.You said you take the "pickets" out so you can store them? What if you put a pin cross wise into the bottom of each piece, so the fence uprights can only be removed from the bottom, not slid out of the top? Once you assemble the fence (upside down) and install it no one could take the posts out.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Uhhhggggggg!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I soooooo wish I could have a redo.
I hardly ever complain about life, today sucked the ass of a water buffalo.


----------



## stagehand1975

Since I am taking the year off from the pro haunt world, I am off to check a few of the local haunts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What went wrong, Jeff?


----------



## trishaanne

Jeff, sorry to hear your day sucked water buffalo ass! {{{HUGS}}} Hopefully tomorrow will be better!


----------



## debbie5

Awww...maybe you accidentally stood next to someone with a water buffalo suck-ass day & caught their's? Hoping tomorrow is much better for you!


----------



## MrGrimm

Big Thanksgiving w-e up here in Canada and I am trying to figure out when I'll have time for props when I'll have family over the whole time, plus home work and oh yeah, my own kids!!! Help!!! :googly:


----------



## scareme

MrGrimm said:


> Big Thanksgiving w-e up here in Canada and I am trying to figure out when I'll have time for props when I'll have family over the whole time, plus home work and oh yeah, my own kids!!! Help!!! :googly:


I'll take the kids for the week end. They're housebroken, right?


----------



## debbie5

Oh sure...*CANADIAN* Thanksgiving! Next thing you know, you'll have a 4th of July!!

Oh, wait. Every nation has a 4th of July....


----------



## debbie5

I'm off to Six Flags Frightfest! Might even blow $9 on the haunted house and see if it improved. Forecast for a high of 76 degrees, no humidity and leaves are at peak up in the mountains. Sounds like a great day! Just gotta jump in the shower, apply my beard & girlie makeup, and I'm good. Oh crap..I need spirit gum!


----------



## scareme

If you're out of the the spirit gum you can always use the super glue. Halloween is just around the corner and you'll be good to go for that day too.


----------



## debbie5

I'm back. Not only did I get the spirit gum, I used my Groupon (spend $10 and get $20 worth of merchandise) and got a 2nd beard, spirit gum remover and a Ben Nye translucent powder/set for $5.50! And THEN...I hit 2 garage sales..got a 12 inch tall, purple Victorian pressed glass bottle for the potion table for $1 and a really big, nice old basket to hold ToT candy for free! (Woman heard I was using it for a charity yard haunt & school dance, so gave it to me for free). YAY! Okay..**NOW** I'm off to the amusement park! LOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Went out for breakfast and tried a new place (note to selves - going into a restaurant right after a team of young soccer players has been seated almost guarantees slow service and high noise levels)). Picked up some cinnamon crunch bagels and a loaf of sourdough bread at Panera, got another bag of shredded hardwood mulch for a grave, and opened up all the windows when we got home since it's a totally gorgeous day for airing out a house.


----------



## Dixie

Ben Nye is fabulous stuff Debbie, what a great deal.

Cinnamon Crunch Bagels? Woah, Roxy, I might have to find a Panera round these parts!!! 

Ok, so Jaybo is working fast and furiously on the haunt, and I went out to start working on the last of the bases for my big whopping 6 gravestones. (sheesh). After cutting six sections, I am DYING!!! This sick stuff sucks, and I thought I ready to go, LOL. pffft.


----------



## trishaanne

OMG OMG OMG.....just came back from a neighbors yard sale. She was selling a two "floor, tier, whatever you call it" birdcage for $100.00. I saw it and it popped in my brain....I can take one of my young kids that come here to help me out for Halloween, dress her as a bird, stick her in the cage and let her reach through the bars scaring the crap out of people. Or, make a twisted, zombie type creature in the cage....either way, someone will be in the cage. I started thinking out loud, and since I let her young son come help us out, and he loves it, she GAVE it to me!!! I gave her $10.00 just because I felt bad for taking it for free. She also has partial mannequins that, if they don't sell, she is giving to me as well. Today would be an awesome day if I didn't have to go to this dance tonight and ruin it...lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

That's awesome trishaanne!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Brrrrrr. It's chilly out.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

your backyard H??


----------



## trishaanne

WOW....not sure I could handle snow this early! Looks beautiful though.


----------



## Zurgh

I awoke, very strangely, feeling GREAT this morning! (mind you, I'm nursing some severely torn leg muscles, a head cold, doped out of my gourd on meds, and now have an ear infection). I'm guessing that I'm sick & tired of being sick & tired. Not sure where this energy came from, but no time to be laying about... Must use this new found power while it lasts... and now, off to the lab with me!


----------



## Dixie

Good grief! Look at that white stuff in Haunti's yard! It's 90 degrees here, bright as Hades, and theres snow over there?!?! (pointing west... see me pointing "over there"??) Gah.


----------



## Spooky1

It was a perfect day here, mid 70s and sunny. Had the windows open all day while we worked on some props. Tomorrow is forecast to be another great day, so more prop work for us (since it's the Ravens bye week, football won't interfere with working on my wolf prop). We're also making a simple tombstone for our neighbors young daughter. She always likes to come over and see what we're doing for Halloween, and they'll be moving away in November.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The basement smells like papier mache.


----------



## Hauntiholik

My garage smells like "old dead guy".


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, Haunti!

There's an old guy across the street from us who likes to hang out either on the front step or in the garage. I hope we don't get that "old dead guy" smell wafting across the street some dark and stormy night:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> My garage smells like "old dead guy".


Maybe someone got left in the back of Belfry.


----------



## debbie5

I got a bumper sticker that sez: 'I POOPED AT SIX FLAGS AMUSEMENT PARK".


----------



## Dark Angel 27

lol debbie. 

i finally got a working keyboard. this one is pink, thin, and flexible. im still adjusting to the feel of it.


----------



## Zurgh

Got lots done, still full of energy, and yet soooo physically exhausted... kinda like a juiced up toddler & grandparent all in one. My mind & motivation are on overload, but part of me says go to bed. If I overextended myself today, I'm sure to know it tomorrow. Not again! I done and went coherent... Bad carnivorous cantankerous cantaloupe, you'll get fed in the morning!


----------



## debbie5

After a hot shower and some thought, I wrote this to Six Flags (and in under 500 characters!):
"I do not believe in political correctness.However, having a character of a "dead" & bloodied soldier,costumed in desert, American battle fatigues& roaming the park is insensitive & inflammatory.I run a home haunt;there are plenty of other characters to choose from;even a dead Revolutionary War soldier would be ok.We are *IN* a war.A dead American soldier is as offensive & unthinkable at a haunt business as having a blown up Muslim terrorist parading through the grounds!CHANGE IT OUT."

I had a freaking blast. The beard looked so real...it matched my hair perfectly. There is nothing as hilarious and thrilling as looking like a total freak, and having people not KNOW if you are in a costume, or the real deal. The looks on the kids faces..the stares...the uncomfortable nudges between adults...the guy serving me a pretzel, laughing then saying "May I help you, SIR?" ...priceless. OMG- it was so much fun! I think I might just wear the beard everyday from Friday the 28th to Halloween! Maybe I should write a book on the sociological experience of it...kinda like "Black Like Me" (Ever read it? it's a great book!) ..."Bearded Like Me"..lol.


----------



## Zurgh

Hey, deb... I used to have a bumper sticker on an old car I used to own that stated "My child was inmate of the month at county jail."... and my oldest was in a car seat at the time...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> After a hot shower and some thought, I wrote this to Six Flags (and in under 500 characters!):
> "I do not believe in political correctness.However, having a character of a "dead" & bloodied soldier,costumed in desert, American battle fatigues& roaming the park is insensitive & inflammatory.I run a home haunt;there are plenty of other characters to choose from;even a dead Revolutionary War soldier would be ok.We are *IN* a war.A dead American soldier is as offensive & unthinkable at a haunt business as having a blown up Muslim terrorist parading through the grounds!CHANGE IT OUT."
> 
> I had a freaking blast. The beard looked so real...it matched my hair perfectly. There is nothing as hilarious and thrilling as looking like a total freak, and having people not KNOW if you are in a costume, or the real deal. The looks on the kids faces..the stares...the uncomfortable nudges between adults...the guy serving me a pretzel, laughing then saying "May I help you, SIR?" ...priceless. OMG- it was so much fun! I think I might just wear the beard everyday from Friday the 28th to Halloween! Maybe I should write a book on the sociological experience of it...kinda like "Black Like Me" (Ever read it? it's a great book!) ..."Bearded Like Me"..lol.


did they really do that? i wonder how many other people complainied about it! as for playing the beared lady...i'll be wanten to see some pics!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Luckily, I did not see the "soldier" at six flags, debbie. As a veteran of both Iraq and Afghanistan(<-- I didn't have to look that up to spell it right ) I would be greatly offended and would compel him(read:threaten him until he complied) to get management down to his and my location so that I could ensure that they knew of my displeasure in that particular depiction of a "character" I would ensure to do so loudly and in the presence of as many witnesses as my particularly deep, loud voice could attract in a short amount of time. That particular thing always irritates me.


----------



## Headless

Nice find Trishaanne....

Unfortunately Debbie - some people just have no idea of what's appropriate and what isn't. I would have been offended as well.

Spent my weekend making the bases for my graveyard entrance. Not that there will be many graves this year but it's in the walk between the BBQ area and the haunt. I figured I might as well put something there.... 

My daughter is visiting for the week - in the midst of exams at Uni and suffering a cold. Obviously felt she needed a bit of extra TLC - I've spent half today cooking chicken & corn soup - special request. But there goes any real Halloween work.....


----------



## trishaanne

I would have been offended and said something too. I have family members who have served overseas and some who are there now. There are ALOT of other options and characters they could have done.

There are certain characters or scenes I won't do...I will not do soldiers,(mostly out of respect for the military), I will not have anyone hanging from a tree (because I've had 4 friends who's kids have killed themselves that way and just won't do it), and I never used to do clowns, because I never wanted a kid who used to enjoy the circus to now be terrified because he was scared of the clowns in my yard..I never wanted to ruin that for them. Now, I have one clown, it's in the scene from Poltergeist, and it's in the back yard, where most of the younger kids don't go (unless dragged by their idiot parents). Now teenagers, on the other hand, I have no problem scaring those cocky little monsters with clowns all over them if that's what it takes...lol


----------



## Draik41895

If I said Prince Adam costume, who would you guys think of?


----------



## debbie5

Noone, Draik, unless visually, it would remind me..is he the prince in Cinderella or somethng?? EDIT: I Googled it..he's the guy from He Man! LOL!
Finally, Indian Summer! Sunny, 80 degrees! WHOO HOOoooooooooo! Hubby is working on the haunt with me today AND tomorrow! (angels singing). As long as I keep him fed and have the Sinatra/Martin on the CD player, we're good.


----------



## Draik41895

no, i'm pretty sure that ones Charming. Prince Adam is He-Man. But I'm talking about Prince Adam from Beauty and the Beast, Better known as Beast. Which is also the name of an X-Men... way confusing.

anyway... yeah, I made this when I was 8


----------



## scareme

I'm having the strangest week end. First of all, yesterday water just started falling from the sky. No hose or anything, just fell from the sky. As much as I like this idea and the money it would save to not have to water all the plants, I hope this doesn't happen on Halloween. That could really ruin things. 
And then today I got the strange urge to put raw food in a pan and heat it. I tasted it and it wasn't too bad. Now I'm not saying it's ever going to replace take out, but it was nice for something a little different. 
And now I think I'm going to try to do something about that pile of laundry. I've waited long enough and I don't think it has any plans to clean itself. Yes, it's just a really weird week end around here.


----------



## trishaanne

Scareme....be careful. That feeling may take over and cause you to do something really bizarre, like drive the car to the grocery store, or something icky like that! 

Today my son and husband put up the frame for the carport so that I could start doing set decoration at night. We were going to put the other 10x10 tents up too, along with all the walls and then we all had an AHA moment! Next weekend we have to go to Massafrickenchusettes to perform my cousin's wedding. If by some chance it should rain while we're gone, noone would be here to dump the water off the tents except for my stepson, the blind one, who really isn't useless, just chooses to act that way! We'd come home to the tents collapsed, all the decorations ruined and all that hard work down the drain. So, they put the frame up and then we came inside to watch football and relax from a night of hell last night at the dance we had to do.


----------



## debbie5

I can't find my spray paint trigger spray attachment so I had to spray paint the regular way. Now I can't make my right hand function....


----------



## Dixie

Ok gang, i'm off to bed at a decent hour tonight, going back to work tomorrow after being gone for 2 weeks. Ugh, I am just afraid of what my desk looks like!!


----------



## scareme

Dixie said:


> Ok gang, i'm off to bed at a decent hour tonight, going back to work tomorrow after being gone for 2 weeks. Ugh, I am just afraid of what my desk looks like!!


Good luck at work tomorrow. You might just need to work half a day till you get back to 100%. The desk will be there for awhile. Take it slow.


----------



## IMU

Ha ... so our "wonderful" HOA has decided to have TOTing the same night as the town but ... wants to have a "Halloween Parade" on the 29th in the middle of the day. Are they really expecting us to give candy out on both events??? Good thing we don't have to deal with it this year! :finger:


----------



## debbie5

Hubby & I never go out to more than a diner. Last night, as an anniversary dinner rain check, we went to a place called Carrabba's Italian Grill. I was totally surprised; the food was delicious (especially the tomato basil soup!) and the service was impeccable. The biggest surprise is that it is a chain! Almost all the food is from scratch and it certainly tastes like it. My steak with marsala sauce & mushrooms was as good as I make it. I don't think I've ordered a steak in a restaurant since 1985. Thank goodness hubby is working a lot of overtime. Check it out...there might be one in your area. http://carrabbas.com/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I've been to one several times, not too bad.


----------



## IMU

Haven't been to a Carrabba's Italian Grill in a few years but what I remember it was good. We went to Texas Roadhouse saturday night for dinner ... was very good.


----------



## debbie5

Wait..wait..it's October and we are EATING REAL FOOD!!?? Not something microwaved or brought to the house in a bag or box!!??

LOL!


----------



## IMU

debbie5 said:


> Wait..wait..it's October and we are EATING REAL FOOD!!?? Not something microwaved or brought to the house in a bag or box!!??
> 
> LOL!


We have an excuse ... what's yours?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Those are the things that get you into trouble....didn't we talk about that before Deb...?


debbie5 said:


> Wait..wait..it's October and we are EATING REAL FOOD!!?? Not something microwaved or brought to the house in a bag or box!!??
> 
> LOL!


----------



## debbie5

My excuse? I think hubby was trying to get a lil luvvin'...

Didn't work, though. 

damn kids.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*yawn* still waking up here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU, your HOA needs to get a life or something:jol:


----------



## IMU

RoxyBlue said:


> IMU, your HOA needs to get a life or something:jol:


A brain would be better! :googly:


----------



## Draik41895

She's living up to her name


----------



## Dark Angel 27

this video has been in my head since the beginning of the month. i think its hilarious! i just love this guys facial expressions.


----------



## debbie5

He has Gene Simmon's hair...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I really dislike having my time wasted by a co-worker who cannot ask a simple question and believes every client wants more information than was actually requested.


----------



## Spooklights

IMU said:


> Ha ... so our "wonderful" HOA has decided to have TOTing the same night as the town but ... wants to have a "Halloween Parade" on the 29th in the middle of the day. Are they really expecting us to give candy out on both events??? Good thing we don't have to deal with it this year! :finger:


I'm glad I live in an older neighborhood where HOA's don't exist. The neighbors ignore each other and live in peace. And TOTing is always on October 31, rain or shine. I love my neighborhood!


----------



## debbie5

Speaking of neighbors: The Drunkies raked some of the gravel from my side of the driveway onto their side, and then re-spray painted the line (that they put down) to try & hide that they took gravel. OMG- we paid for that gravel and they know it. This is lame.


----------



## Spooky1

IMU, sorry to hear your HOA is being stupid again. So far (knock on wood) our HOA hasn't tried to mess with Halloween. The only restriction we have, is any holiday decorations are not to be up more than 30 days before or after the holiday, and that has never been a problem for us, since we never put our stuff out that early.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

feeling more awake now, took a picture of the skele flamingos to add to the album. lots of fun!


----------



## Draik41895

Freshly caught Cornish Pixies


----------



## GothicCandle

Draik41895 said:


> Freshly caught Cornish Pixies


For sale?


----------



## Draik41895

Sorry, no. I think I'll keep this batch.


----------



## Zurgh

Draik41895 said:


> Freshly caught Cornish Pixies


As tasty as advertised?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> She's living up to her name


I'm going to guess you're talking about your new budgie


----------



## debbie5

In our Halloween Town, can we all have really cool vehicles? I want an El Camino ...and a Nova with a beer tap handle for a gear shift. I will manage the Lowe's....and will always have the 99 cent matte black spray paint in stock.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

sounds good debbie and draik i'd be careful with them cornish pixies. you remember what trouble they were in the classroom. hope you have containment spells ready!

as for me. i'm heading to bed in the slytherin dungeons 

(sorry, i just got through reading some harry potter fanfictions. lol)


----------



## Draik41895

Yes Roxy, she was playing with my dragon. And as for the Pixies, They _do_ taste great! lol

Only one left, he fits great in this little birdcage. Hes white from fear though...










Ooh! debbie! I want the Mystery Machine!!!


----------



## Headless

As much as the other threads are full of inspiring chatter - I must say I love reading this one LOL Don't eat too many of those Pixies - I believe they have a high fat content....

I managed to do some serious damage to my back and end up at the chiropractor yesterday. Two days off work and still feeling a bit tender. Not helping to get things finished but I was very happy to have my gorgeous partner step up and help finish a few things. Back into it tomorrow I hope. Time is ticking.....


----------



## IMU

Our community of over 400 has a Facebook page where 35 people "like" it.

Oh, lets post our community 'activities' on there, I'm sure EVERYONE will see it and we won't have to actually SEND residents something in the mail about Halloween again.

Come to find out, our town is also having something for the kids on the 29th at the same time ... good planning HOA!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Have a very unique (to me) business opportunity this morning. A local business asked Darrel and I if we wanted to use the front of their property (roughly 75 yards by 10 yards in front of their building on a busy highway) to put up some of our props and a sign with our company name on it. We talked about it last night and decided to go out and set up a small cemetery for a few days. The young man who owns and operates the business says he will bring the props in at night. If he doesn't, I drive by there every night on my way home. Also, if he can sell a prop, I told him that we will give him a cut of however much he gets from it.


----------



## debbie5

Sounds like a win-win, Bio! Good luck.

Hello, Tuesday.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

good morning! would you believe it tht i woke up to my local radio station talking about 'those people who go all out for halloween!' LOL too bad my phone doesn't work! lol


----------



## debbie5

New car battery, $100...now I need to find the checkbook so I can buy food. Or I could just start a new checkbook. Hubby LOVES when I do that...maybe I'll just go get cash. 

Drunkie update: they now have put cinderblocks on the edge of the drive, so I can hit them and there is no way kids can open the car doors on that side. Now we can only get in & out on the drivers side, which means a front seat passenger has to get in the car by the street.


----------



## IMU

debbie5 said:


> Drunkie update: they now have put cinderblocks on the edge of the drive, so I can hit them and there is no way kids can open the car doors on that side. Now we can only get in & out on the drivers side, which means a front seat passenger has to get in the car by the street.


Depending on how high the wall is, most places require you to get a building permit for a "structure" (here, that means a wall or retaining wall 3' or higher). That process would also require an off-set from the property line (ie: you can't put a fence/retailing wall ON a property line but off by 1' or more. Good luck!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yuo, what IMU said.


----------



## Manon

The invites went out and people are calling to RSVP. I guess that means I'm really having a gigantic Hallowe'en party this year. YIPES!


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Tuesday - Was very busy haunting the porch and finishing up the inside of the homestead. With regard to the cemetary fence pvc posts, hubby and I will drill holes in the bottom of the pole and put a nail through it. Just when I thought I has going to work on the medusa costume on Monday, my brother called and asked it I would watch my nephew for them on Monday. How could I resist? The boy was dropped off at 7:30 a.m. I made breakfast for him (pancakes and snausages), we rode our bikes for 1 1/2 hours around town, I made lunch (soda and hotdogs), We sealed the 16 gravestones with acrylic clear spray paint, and then we went to the playground for an hour. By the time we got back to the house, he just went to the couch and laid there until Mom and Day came to rescue his weary little butt. It felt good to hang out with Isaac. Weather was great and the tombstones dried fast. I even had to go to bed around 11 p.m. last night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Note to self - next time you want to put papier mache over foam board, do not think you can bypass putting down a layer of masking tape first so the mache will stick properly:googly:


----------



## Dixie

Second day back to work, can only work 4 hours, then barely drive home. Check email, then straight to bed. Sleep til Jayson gets home from work, eat 3 bites (if that) then go right back to bed. This is INSANE, doesn't my body know its OCTOBER?!?! :,(


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dixie said:


> This is INSANE, doesn't my body know its OCTOBER?!?! :,(


Yes, and it's not happy with you


----------



## Hauntiholik

Last night was a cub scout trip to a bike store to learn about bike safety and repairing a tire. As usual, the other parents were letting their boys run amok through the store. 

I kept an eye on my boys and called them back over to me. Then, saying loud enough for the other parents to hear, "You boys need to stay with me. If the other parents are okay with their boys beating on $3000 road racing bikes then that's okay. I can't afford to repair a $3000 road racing bike. Stay here."

Man, I've never seen the other parents snap to attention so fast and actually be a parent rather than an observer.


----------



## Zurgh

Dixie, be glad to send ya' some shadow minions to help, but they tend to drain life energy. Also, new full conversion cyborg models are not out of beta testing yet, and still too buggy... Rest & don't fret... soon you will be at 100% and go into super trance Halloween overdrive and not even packs of rabid were-lobsters could stop you!

Haunti, that rocks... too many parents today still act like dumb kids at 40+, sounds like it would have been funny to see...

Zurgh, get back to the mache mines! The zombies don't supervise themselves!


----------



## debbie5

Haunti, that only makes me love you more. I say that all the time: "I don't care what those kids are doing...you are a (our last name) and you know your manners." 
Despite it being illogical and unproductive, dealing with Drunkies is really effecting me. And hubby. We are having a hard time shaking it off every day. Not used to daily drama nor having to find the inner fortitude to remain calm and take the high road. He and I both yelled back at them last night, and we both feel ashamed of losing control. We became low class like them. (sigh) Maybe if I sit in the sun some more...
Thanks for "listening"....


----------



## IMU

debbie5 said:


> Despite it being illogical and unproductive, dealing with Drunkies is really effecting me. And hubby. We are having a hard time shaking it off every day. Not used to daily drama nor having to find the inner fortitude to remain calm and take the high road.


Well Debbie ... it is very difficult to take the "high road" but you & hubby may not have a choice.

IF (and I don't know any specifics of the block wall in question) they constructed something without a permit, then you MUST say something to your town's building inspector. Besides it being a money thing for your local community, it is also a way to PROTECT yourself & your family from unsafe building practices. If the "wall" is not built to code, what could happen if a member of your family bumps into the wall and it falls on them? Will it hold up to winds/rains/snow?

It may be easier to just try and ignore them ... but when it comes to your safety & the safety of your family ... I wouldn't chance it.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Deb - day after day of that crap, sometimes you have to let off steam. It's only natural. Hubby and I had to deal with lowlife drunks when we lived in a row home. They were right next to us. I feel your pain. 

Roxy - thanx for the paper mache tip.  I have never attempted it but one of these days try to do a project using paper mache. 

Manon - sounds like you're going to have a rockin' good Halloween party. I guess I should be receiving mine shortly. 

Haunti - You go girl!

Dixie - one day at a time sweetie!


----------



## Spooky1

Be careful where you ride a bike.


----------



## IMU

Riding helmet ... $200.00
Mountain Bike ... $3000.00
Trip to Africa ... $5000.00

Having your buddy video you getting your a$$ kicked by a wild animal and posting it online ... *PRICELESS*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

That viral video was on the local news this morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No antelopes were injured in the making of that video:googly:


----------



## Dixie

That's it, I'm selling my bike. I mean, I know there is a one in a gazillion chance of that happening, but that one percent is still something I'm not going to risk.

Oh, and Haunti? Hahaha, I would have died to see all the parents realize they were letting their kids climb all over $3000, and fall over themselves to decide to finally watch them. Awesome. You rock!

Zurgh, you crack me up like nobody's business - thanks for the smile 

Debbie, have you tried putting shrimp shells in their flower beds, the smell will drive them out - or maybe put down little bowls of cat food in their bushes, attracting every animal in the neighborhood for days and days and days... or, or, or well, you could follow IMUs advice, probably better advice anyways.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Saturday afternoon, I met with three school girl friends for lunch. One, I've been in constant contact with over the years... The other two I've not seen since 1994 (at the ten year high school reunion).

These are girls I went to school with from K-12 and shared girl scouts, band, jobs during high school (at dept. stores) and more.

It was like the years hadn't passed. We sat and chatted for four hours!!! It was fun recalling all of the memories and hearing of each other's lives since. Everybody was genuinely positive and happy for each other.

It was a great reminder to see the best in people. Life is too short for negativity!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's just sad that you even have to say something Heather....I pretty much just make eye contact, then shake my head....I do always think about taking video though...for the 
DUMBASS dot com site!


----------



## Draik41895

graveyards out.


----------



## debbie5

Draik is turning into a fine young haunter....(wiping a proud tear away)..



CORRECTION: Draik *IS* a fine young haunter.

And thanks to Draik for our new HF motto: "Anything that's not normal is really better, I guess."


----------



## Hauntiholik

Jeff - these people have sat around chatting while boys beat up on other boys and they do NOTHING. I don't know where these people get the idea that cub scouts = baby sitting. A bunch of parents do the "dump and run" so there's nobody to shake my head and glare at.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik, you crack me up I recognized that spider and I'd forgotten how noisy she is:jol:

Here's my guess on your costume - a satyr.


----------



## Dixie

Draik - love the video, really great getting to watch your unstructured thoughts, LOL, feels like I know you much better now!


----------



## Bone Dancer

The last few nights have been just perfect for Halloween. I wish I could save one.


----------



## Draik41895

Hahaha, thanks guys! and Yes Debbie, anything thats not normal _is_ really better, I guess. Which is really something we can all live by, because, we're all "not normal" "I guess." lol

Close Roxy, but no. Still, very popular movie character.

and to Dixie my dear friend, I'm trying to get them up more often. And I'll probably post them here every time... But you should still subscribe!

I really like talking out my thoughts for you guys, as well as how interconnected the whole haunt community is. I love you guys! "I guess."


----------



## debbie5

Love this...
http://bluntcard.com/images/1288216923kissasscandy.gif


----------



## Dark Angel 27

another crappy day. brother came on in a pissy mood. then my sister comes home with chest pains and is now at the hospital being kept overnight....oh and then a church friend of mine gotted robbed while at the walmart by my house. i thought everyone knew that this one was the worst wallmart in the city of San Antonio. *sigh* i'm going to bed...night everyone!


----------



## Draik41895

Goodnight, *huuuug*. just cause I'm sure you could use it.


----------



## morbidmike

I'm getting some great comments on my yard haunt ....people are having a hard time believing that I make my props they all want to know where I buy them and how much money I have wrapped up in my display LOL.....and I was offered money for the sewer dweller but had to decline the offer because he is my fav for this year


----------



## morbidmike

I will post pics soon too I have been getting the garage ready for the party ....this year I drywalled it and am now in the process of painting it ...its looking cool


----------



## debbie5

I need a shot of whatever you are doing...


----------



## randomr8

Since we have Friday Saturday Sunday and Monday this year for full bore Halloween, I decided to smoke a couple of shoulder in addition to inviting my parents to come into town and stay over (in their 90's so THEY should have fun) and run at least two different parties. Anything else I can add onto this? I know I'm crazy 'cause I'm not stressing .......yet:googly:


----------



## kiki

*abandoning a friendship*

I sure hope this is going to correct spot on thread.. if not will I beat tortured and beat? 
I made a friend a couple yrs. back at my new job.. we became real close real fast. She was a young single mother or 3 and lived at home with her parents.
We totally fell in love with the kids and her.. we did alot together. Problem was she often would come to the house late on weeknights mostly waiting to pick up her brother from his job and often had all three kids in tote with her..
As her kids were young ( two in diapers) and mine are grown.. I never got used to the fact I would have to go around my home picking up after the mess of drinks, snack trails and yes DIRTY diapers left randomly about my home..but the whole friendship was always hearing her complain and whine about her moms strict rules and her loser dead beat dad.. whom by the way she often let back into her life and bed..In the course of the two yr friendship I was witness to her continuous bad choices and repetitive stupid choices in other men.. I finally had to begin the process of pushing her away.. It was wearing me down and making me thoroughly aggrevated with her. Kindly and then seriously warned her of my distaste for the direction our friendship had taken.. she didn't listen.. Until I had to outright tell her to just leave me alone..Its been a few months now and I know for sure my life is sweeter without her drama in it.. but now I got everyone breathing down my neck about inviting her to the Main Event on Halloween nite.. Hell don't I bust my butt to make this day something grand.. I want to enjoy this day and for my man to also.. not babysitting or chasing her brood around as she stalks the single men available the whole day.. not to mention this would in her mind open the door to the friendship being restored.. I am positive on my not wanting her to come..I feel like an ass but.. NOT Really...lol


----------



## Zurgh

The wolves are at the gates, circling 'round and 'round
Hot blood turns to ice
Rats in the walls, nibbling the structure
Confusion reigns supreme
Crows in the yard, laughing away
Proximity alarm blares

Activate the secret weapon now!
:googly::ninja:


----------



## Evil Queen

Kiki it's your house, you decide who you allow in. If you don't want her there (don't blame ya) don't invite her.


----------



## Evil Queen

Draik you are a true wonder.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> Close Roxy, but no. Still, very popular movie character.


Okay, then, the Beast from Beauty and the Beast - seems you mentioned him in another post a while ago


----------



## debbie5

Do you see me dancing a jig? Tooth reconstruction was cancelled for today cuz doc and I both forgot I need prophylactic (giggle) antibiotics. YAY! Rescheduled for next week ;plus, now I get more Valium. It's like a pill full of drunkeness. Take 1/2 a pill and life is rosy. No wonder people like it so much. 
I bought crazy straws & stick on mustaches on clearance this summer for the 7 year old's classroom 'Ween party. I always buy about 22 favors. Problem: there are 28 kids in her class! WHO KNEW!?? Lordy- that's a lot of kids. Now I gotta figure out how to do this...try to find more of the same mustaches, etc. or start from scratch.

Hey! I just found myself on Google Maps...I saw the Google car driving around and waved to him from my sexaaayyyyy station wagon. I tried to post the pic, but it keeps linking back to my house...


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Enjoy your valium! 

Gotta figure out what I'm going to give as "prizes/gift bags" for the scavenger hunt for my sons' Halloween party. All the kids will get something, plus a bonus for the "winner". They are eighth and fifth graders... 

I'm really enjoying the boys and their ages. It's the last year both are pre-high school and I want this to be a good and memorable party for them.


----------



## debbie5

Ms Wicked, WalMart has lots of party prizes on clearance right now. I got another 50 cents off per bag when I asked the manager for a bulk discount. Even had some kinda Halloween-y stuff, like fake goofy teeth; they had those parachuting men, sticky wall-walkers & lots of other stuff.


----------



## debbie5

I want to make Frankenstein wraps to put in my kids' lunches. I cannot find spinach wraps anywhere! WTH? 
http://www.anotherlunch.com/2011/10/easylunchboxes-frankenstein-monster.html


----------



## Headless

morbid mike said:


> I'm getting some great comments on my yard haunt ....people are having a hard time believing that I make my props they all want to know where I buy them and how much money I have wrapped up in my display LOL.....and I was offered money for the sewer dweller but had to decline the offer because he is my fav for this year


I'm glad you didn't sell him Mike - He's awesome.


----------



## morbidmike

gonna rain today gotta cover the reaper so the fan dosent get wet


----------



## randomr8

insufferable-coffee-snobs-video

What you need is coffee!


----------



## Manon

Damnit all to hell. My special order at Home Depot was cancelled because the other store didn't want to transfer the pink foam to the store in my 'hood. This means I have to drive 21 miles to pick up the foam and 21 miles back. I am so annoyed!!!

What is with Southern California and pink Owens-Corning Foamular?????


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hoping to catch a ghost tour when we got to Gettysburg for our anniversary - it's such a romantic thing to do


----------



## PirateLady

RoxyBlue said:


> Hoping to catch a ghost tour when we got to Gettysburg for our anniversary - it's such a romantic thing to do


We are too Roxy only in Williamsburg.....


----------



## Dixie

Well *I* think it's TOTALLY romantic!!! Yall have the right idea!


----------



## debbie5

5 stores later, I found the spinach wraps!! YAY! And ShopRite sells quail eggs...who knew?? They are the size of eyeballs!


----------



## Death's Door

Worked on my medusa outfit last night and carved a foam pumpkin. I am hoping to get the headress started tonight. I waiting for the box of snakes from Oriental Trading to arrive on my doorstep so I can attach some to the wig. 

I'm also wanting to clean up the basement and decorate the bar area tonight (bar area was used to redo and make new gravestones, redo the gargoyle statues, and make the boarded up panels for the windows. It's a hot mess in the basement right now. I will be vacumning the basement and wiping down the bar and stools.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Da Weiner said:


> Worked on my medusa outfit last night and carved a foam pumpkin. I am hoping to get the headress started tonight. I waiting for the box of snakes from Oriental Trading to arrive on my doorstep so I can attach some to the wig.


Would like to see a photo of that when our done.


----------



## Draik41895

My teacher loved the skulls, she wants me to help her next week.


----------



## debbie5

Draik you need to stop being so creative and nice. You will give teenagers a good reputation.


----------



## randomr8

debbie5 said:


> Draik you need to stop being so creative and nice. You will give teenagers a good reputation.


Thanks for the morning cackle! That hit my funnybone.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I knew it. All this stress got to me and now I'm coming down with something.


----------



## MrGrimm

I am feeling the pinch too Haunti, but I try to tell myself that whatever I get done will be awesome and people will love the haunt no matter what. They won't notice the things I didn't get done or things that aren't exactly to my liking... They will just have a good time anyways!


----------



## debbie5

Me, too! I need to go back to breaking down my big "To Do" list and scheduling only a certain amount of Halloween work per day. Once the daily list is done, I'm done for the day.


----------



## debbie5

The amusement park just emailed me..they took out the dead, bloodied soldier ghoul from the lineup of characters they use....YAY!


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> The amusement park just emailed me..they took out the dead, bloodied soldier ghoul from the lineup of characters they use....YAY!


Good to hear! I'm glad the park listens to it's patrons.


----------



## randomr8

Hauntiholik said:


> I knew it. All this stress got to me and now I'm coming down with something.


ACK! Don't say that! That stuff comes right through the keyboard. Hope you feel better and DON'T feel any worse.


----------



## debbie5

Somebody go wake scareme up...she was supposed to be here, making us all breakfast....somebody slip some zinc & olive leaf into Haunti's chocolate milk.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> ....somebody slip some zinc & olive leaf into Haunti's chocolate milk.


I take a bunch of vitamins already for my workouts.
I've just been burning the candle at both ends lately.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm attempting to dye a suit jacket that is missing the material tag and it's dry clean only. This had better work. The kids have a costumer party tomorrow which I found out about 3 days ago.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I found out that the guy who was letting me set up some stones in front of his store has been leaving them outside all night. In a less than good neighborhood. Now I get to repossess about 10 stones today. In a 2000 Volvo. This should be an interesting experience.


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> Hoping to catch a ghost tour when we got to Gettysburg for our anniversary - it's such a romantic thing to do


My Mom and I went on one when we were in the area last summer. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

sheesh! apparently alot happens when you've been gone 2 days. 

i'm still trying to get my lazy butt off the couch and to the garage. still have some props to assemble. *yawn*


----------



## IMU

OK ... I'm moving my website to a different hosting provider ... if things go well, the site should only be down for a couple days ... if things go bad, it will be down for much longer. Sorry in advance to everyone when all my pics disappear in my postings during this time.


----------



## Manon

I just won the crawling mummy hand from Grandin Road! Woot! It's only a $12 prop, but it's now a prop that I didn't have to pay for!


----------



## debbie5

Wife! Go make me some pasta fagioli!!

Oh, damn. Still no wife....


----------



## Hauntiholik

Very cool Manon. Free props are great.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol Deb....and free prop .....goooooood.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Rainy and windy. Ma Nature is practicing for Halloween, I just know it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We just got back from our trip to Gettysburg - rained most of the two days we were there, but we had fun in spite of it.

Dixie. hopefully Spooky1 has a photo he'll post that you'll like. We both forgot our cameras so he had to use his phone to take pictures.


----------



## Spooky1

There's nothing like a little thunder & lightning to give a ghost walk some atmosphere.  I couldn't believe we left the house without either of us bringing a camera :googly:, at least my phone has a camera, but it takes crappy pictures. I'll have to see how they came out.


----------



## Draik41895

Tucker and Dale vs Evil was hilarious


----------



## Dixie

Roxy and Spooky: you know I will appreciate anything you post - and I'm still living off the high that is the pictures from last year - so I'm good to go for another year. (I'm still just so envious - that place is still top spot #1 on my bucket list) 

Happy Anniversary again, I'm glad you guys had fun - even in the rain with no camera


----------



## MrGrimm

Happy Anniversary Roxy and Spooky1!!!

Glad to hear you enjoyed your ghost walk! Very cool! I can't wait to see pics no matter what you took them with.

If you don't mind me asking, how long have you been together?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, Ms D! We're hoping at least some of the camera phone photos came out okay.

MrGrimm, we'll be celebrating 23 happy years of marriage on October 15th


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, here's the shot for Dixie - we drove around the battlefield looking for a monument honoring Texans who fought on the Gettysburg battlefield.

GettysburgTexasmonument by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Draik41895

I thought that was for one person for a sec


----------



## debbie5

Here on the East coast, I have never seen the actual abomination known as Trunk or Treat. I was driving past a local semi-suburban Baptist church today, and saw an ad for Trunk or Treat on the sign out front!! NOOOOOooooooooooooooooooo!! THE SCOURGE HAS SPREAD HERE! RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!

And I thought taking kids to the *mall* was lazy & lame-a$$....

I have taken my kids to various church Halloween parties on the days leading up to Halloween. Some have been very good, too. But I refuse to cave in to this scourge. I envision some Purell slathered, anal-retentive mom, who created this whole damn thing...I understand how this can be beneficial to kids who live out in the boonies and can't really go TOTing or give out candy, but ...but....I mean, LOOK at these pics!! (cries) http://trunkortreat.homestead.com/


----------



## Dixie

RoxyBlue said:


> Okay, here's the shot for Dixie - we drove around the battlefield looking for a monument honoring Texans who fought on the Gettysburg battlefield.
> 
> GettysburgTexasmonument by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


That is the coolest thing ever! I'm such a dork - I saw this and went running into the kitchen to Jaybo "oh! oh! Roxy and Spooky took a picture of the Texas monument at Gettysburg for meeeeeee!" Haha, wish yall could have seen his face.... :googly:

Thanks you guys, that is awesome, so awesome!


----------



## Spooky1

Saw the first Halloween decorations up in our neighborhood recently, so I guess I need to put up a few things this weekend. 

Dixie, I wish I had my good camera so the text was legible on the monument. Maybe next year we can get a better shot.

I found a link for the memorial. http://www.gettysburg.stonesentinels.com/Confederate/TX.php


----------



## goneferal

I just about lost my dinner after seeing those pics. Trunk or Treat is stupid, there is no way that it is safer. You could be a total chomo and use a fake name. How lame. Poor kids.



debbie5 said:


> Here on the East coast, I have never seen the actual abomination known as Trunk or Treat. I was driving past a local semi-suburban Baptist church today, and saw an ad for Trunk or Treat on the sign out front!! NOOOOOooooooooooooooooooo!! THE SCOURGE HAS SPREAD HERE! RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!
> 
> And I thought taking kids to the *mall* was lazy & lame-a$$....
> 
> I have taken my kids to various church Halloween parties on the days leading up to Halloween. Some have been very good, too. But I refuse to cave in to this scourge. I envision some Purell slathered, anal-retentive mom, who created this whole damn thing...I understand how this can be beneficial to kids who live out in the boonies and can't really go TOTing or give out candy, but ...but....I mean, LOOK at these pics!! (cries) http://trunkortreat.homestead.com/


----------



## goneferal

RoxyBlue said:


> MrGrimm, we'll be celebrating 23 happy years of marriage on October 15th


Happy Anniversary you two!


----------



## Dixie

goneferal said:


> I just about lost my dinner after seeing those pics. Trunk or Treat is stupid, there is no way that it is safer. You could be a total chomo and use a fake name. How lame. Poor kids.


GF, need translation. Chomo = _______
There is no end to the stuff I learn from you on a daily basis. LOL

SPOOKY - Thank you for the link, that is SO cool! Oh, and don't worry about the camera - I got the biggest thrill that you guys were standing ON that ground, and thought of me.... it's kinda like being there in a way.... even if I'm not yet, hehe. And thank you for not laughing at me being such a dork, LMAO.


----------



## Zurgh

Of all the things that have come close to causing me to vomit today (and trust me it has been one of those kind of maggot gagging days), that 'Trunk or Treat' link came the closest to causing a cookie tossing incident. Someone please reassure me that it is not a real occurrence, even if it is a lie...


----------



## Draik41895

oh yeah, another vlog!
a lame one...


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Thanks, Ms D! We're hoping at least some of the camera phone photos came out okay.
> 
> MrGrimm, we'll be celebrating 23 happy years of marriage on October 15th


Happy Anniversary to you both!!!!


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> Me, too! I need to go back to breaking down my big "To Do" list and scheduling only a certain amount of Halloween work per day. Once the daily list is done, I'm done for the day.


I need to get a list together tonight of what I still need to get done and some sort of timeframe. I sure don't want to be wasting time over the next two weeks that I can't afford.

We've had really strong winds and heavy rain today which has made things difficult. Thankfully my stuff is all under cover but still - the wind is playing havoc with some of it. Just praying it all holds together just for the next two weeks.


----------



## Headless

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Well, I found out that the guy who was letting me set up some stones in front of his store has been leaving them outside all night. In a less than good neighborhood. Now I get to repossess about 10 stones today. In a 2000 Volvo. This should be an interesting experience.


That's a shame. I remember you saying he was going to bring them in at night and thinking at the time - I hope that novelty doesn't wear off..... Hope you don't have issues getting them back. Better than having them stolen or damaged!


----------



## debbie5

Up with the dog, retching (him, not me).... Gonna be a fun day. I haven't seen 4 am in a while. Hello darkness, my old friend....


----------



## randomr8

debbie5 said:


> Here on the East coast, I have never seen the actual abomination known as Trunk or Treat. I was driving past a local semi-suburban Baptist church today, and saw an ad for Trunk or Treat on the sign out front!! NOOOOOooooooooooooooooooo!! THE SCOURGE HAS SPREAD HERE! RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!
> 
> And I thought taking kids to the *mall* was lazy & lame-a$$....
> 
> I have taken my kids to various church Halloween parties on the days leading up to Halloween. Some have been very good, too. But I refuse to cave in to this scourge. I envision some Purell slathered, anal-retentive mom, who created this whole damn thing...I understand how this can be beneficial to kids who live out in the boonies and can't really go TOTing or give out candy, but ...but....I mean, LOOK at these pics!! (cries) http://trunkortreat.homestead.com/


So I was looking for some guy in a white, windowless van holding a bowl of candy in the trunk or treat photo. Seems like a sure way to lose a kid....


----------



## Hauntiholik

Must have been my lucky day. The jacket took the dye beautifully. When I showed it to the boy he yelled "it looks exactly like it! WoooHoooo!".
Time to put the rest of his Dr. Who costume together.

I must like him or something.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Dixie, ya dork! Oh, er, I mean, I'm happy you were so thrilled:googly: If you and Jaybo ever come east to see Gettysburg, we definitely expect to see you

As for the Trunk or Treat, granted it doesn't have the same ambience of a home haunt, but at least they are decorating _something_, celebrating the holiday in a way that they feel is safe for their kids, and not calling everyone else Satan worshippers.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Here on the East coast, I have never seen the actual abomination known as Trunk or Treat. I was driving past a local semi-suburban Baptist church today, and saw an ad for Trunk or Treat on the sign out front!! NOOOOOooooooooooooooooooo!! THE SCOURGE HAS SPREAD HERE! RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!
> 
> And I thought taking kids to the *mall* was lazy & lame-a$$....
> 
> I have taken my kids to various church Halloween parties on the days leading up to Halloween. Some have been very good, too. But I refuse to cave in to this scourge. I envision some Purell slathered, anal-retentive mom, who created this whole damn thing...I understand how this can be beneficial to kids who live out in the boonies and can't really go TOTing or give out candy, but ...but....I mean, LOOK at these pics!! (cries) http://trunkortreat.homestead.com/


lol i feel your pain deb. and could someone please tell me how a simple bat could be considered scary? i have one hanging on my living room wall all year?



Zurgh said:


> Of all the things that have come close to causing me to vomit today (and trust me it has been one of those kind of maggot gagging days), that 'Trunk or Treat' link came the closest to causing a cookie tossing incident. Someone please reassure me that it is not a real occurrence, even if it is a lie...


its not realll.....its not reallll....its not reallll!



debbie5 said:


> Up with the dog, retching (him, not me).... Gonna be a fun day. I haven't seen 4 am in a while. Hello darkness, my old friend....


im sorry to hear that your poochie is sick. i hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Dixie

I'm ok with Trunk or Treat. They always come to see us before or after, so it doesn't really affect our attendance, and I'm just glad they are calling it "Fall Festival". :/


----------



## debbie5

Fell asleep on the La Z Boy in the middle of watching The Zookeeper...wow- I'm a fun mom. I hope I redeemed myself as I took Youngest on a Girl Scout hayride & bonfire. Had 35+ mph winds gusts today- I'm VERY happy I don't have my tombstones out yet. 
I bought a 1980 Disney movie "The Watcher" at WalMart, cuz I realized neither me or the kids had ever watched it. It is SO bad.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Went thru a local haunt attraction on my way home from work tonight. After I finished the trail, I went to the ticket booth and had them call the owner. When he came up, I gave him one of our cards and told him that he should give us a call. The place REALLY needed a haunter's touch. Worst $15 I've ever spent.


----------



## aquariumreef

Got back from watching "the Woman In Black" at a local theater. It was good, and got me startled a couple times.


----------



## debbie5

Where ARE those calling cards on the forum?? I'm going to visit home haunts today & want some in my wallet. 
No church today...instead gonna enjoy this kinda blustery Fall day with a hayride, corn maze & pumpkin picking (well, not really "picking" as all the farms that allow you to pick got flooded). Making bacon & hard boiled eggs....gonna give kids a cider donut instead of toast. And then we're off! Hmm..maybe we'll take the dog, too. Might be a nice Let's Sniff Things Adventure for him.

edit: no donuts..hi fiber bread.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Where ARE those calling cards on the forum?? I'm going to visit home haunts today & want some in my wallet.


Printable Business Cards


----------



## randomr8

My two favorite quotes from my wife today. " If they're not too much, I can always use more eyeballs." and " I like the scary more than sweet (decorations) let's just put that one away (the sweet one)." 

Coming around, she is..


----------



## RoxyBlue

Taking a quickish break waiting for some paint to dry on a tombstone before going back out to start the next layer of texturing. Ever notice how old latex paint does not smell very pretty? Fortunately the weather is gorgeous and I can paint outside.


----------



## Hauntiholik

My latex paint smokes in the sunlight.


----------



## debbie5

random8- that is awesome!!


----------



## IMU

Completed my website move today ... everything works (that I could tell) but the images I've linked on the forum didn't show. I've gone back through and manually changed each one, but I'm sure I've missed a few. If anyone finds a picture 'missing' on one of my posts, I can fix it if you tell me what posting it is so I can find it.

Now back to your normally scheduled program ... :googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Nothing like trying to work on 3 props at one time. I still would like to corpse a skelly using Alans method, if I can get these done in time.


----------



## debbie5

The dog somehow snapped off a toenail right at the base. **Nothing ** grosses me out. Until I saw THAT. Looked like a lil bloody piece of clam meat in the almost hollow toenail...
For one brief moment, my Halloween Brain said "Make it into a pendant".....then I almost barfed and threw it out.
SO GROSS.
and so scary I thought that!! LMAO...


----------



## RoxyBlue

My obelisk is finished and the latex paint did not smoke in the sunlight Now all I have left to do is help paint a little tombstone we made as a surprise gift for our neighbor's little granddaughter and then get a fur coat on the wolf....not necessarily in that order


----------



## goneferal

I am suffering the worst attack of allergies this weekend. I have never had it so bad. I'm tying to solder together all my strings of spotlights between nose blows and sneezes. I have been reduced to a whining slobbering baby sequestered in the garage


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> Where ARE those calling cards on the forum?? I'm going to visit home haunts today & want some in my wallet.


I apologize. I meant my actual business cards. LOL, I didn't even know hauntforum had printable calling cards. That place had more Spirit Halloween stuff than an actual Spirit store, OBVIOUS fake blood (real blood isn't orange, is it?) horrible lighting, too much fog, not enough sound, and was just all around a hot stinking mess. Darrel and I could take two weeks, go in and redo the place and it would be awesome. Layout was good, but everything else sucks, and they push you through so fast that you miss a lot of good scare points. I'm hoping that the guy will give us a call sometime in November and let us try to work a little magic on the place.


----------



## debbie5

I'm trying VERY hard not to freak out, since there's less than 2 week to Halloween...but I can still feel a tiny portion of my brain...way in the back..that is SCREAMING.


----------



## RoxyBlue

October 17 is Wear Something Gaudy Day.

This is the costume I bought from Frighteners Entertainment (also known as "Jeff") to wear this year. I picked up a slightly gaudy mask at Party City to wear with it in the event I run out of time to put on makeup before ToTs show up at the house:

2011 Costume by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF5011 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

got nuttin'


----------



## Spooky1

It's getting too dark in the mornings. I just don't want to get out of bed when the alarm goes off. Of course, going to bed at 12:30 doesn't help.


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> October 17 is Wear Something Gaudy Day...


How suitable! I'm wearing my "This is what 50 looks like" shirt with the big ol' Jack-O-Lantern on it. :jol:


----------



## MrGrimm

I lost my pants again...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

MrGrimm said:


> I lost my pants again...


I hate when that happens. Hope ya find them soon!


----------



## GothicCandle

I've been a busy busy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think the local stink bugs are zombies. Just when you think they're all dead and gone, a new wave appears.


----------



## SpankyBaby

I hate it when they put price tags on things, ie the front of an item... and you can't hardly get them off


----------



## tcass01

I can relate to Spooky1. Morning sucks! Everything aches, the radio /alarm is too loud, and all I can do is lay there with my eyes shut thinking I need another weekend day to finish what was left from yesterday. Then my wife says those horrible words..."com'on we gotta get up for work...NNNOOOOO!" Oh yeah Happy Birthday to our Birthday Spooks!


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> I think the local stink bugs are zombies. Just when you think they're all dead and gone, a new wave appears.


I think you've jinxed us. I just saw 2 of these things on the bathroom floor at my office. They aren't stink bugs but they smell if you moosh them.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

another small setback. three of the people i was counting on to help have had to back out. *sigh* at least it didn't happen the day of. 

i'm starting to feel a lot of pressure...

ok, enough freaking out time to get out and enjoy the fresh air. it only gonna be in the 80s today! wohoo!


----------



## scareme

SpankyBaby said:


> I hate it when they put price tags on things, ie the front of an item... and you can't hardly get them off


That just drives me crazy. I hit a lot of the thrift stores for my props. There is either no price tag, which means they can't sell the item that day. If I want it I have to come back tomorrow to get it. Or the tag is right on the face/front of it and hard as the dickens to get off. I've complained to the clerk, and she said they are to to put tags on the bottom of things, but some people stick them where ever they want.


----------



## Dixie

If a cold front doesn't get here quick, I'm changing the name of the haunt to Bloody Bikini Beach Massacre. Argh!


----------



## Spooky1

Dixie said:


> If a cold front doesn't get here quick, I'm changing the name of the haunt to Bloody Bikini Beach Massacre. Argh!


I'm sure a haunt called "Bloody Bikini Beach Massacre" would be popular with the teen boys.


----------



## Dixie

Yeah, that just made me realize that JAYBO would be helping with the build, so unless I want there to be a militia of Dolly Parton zombies in my yard, I had better suck it up and accept the weather. LMAO.


----------



## Jaybo

Did someone say something about Bikini Beach?!?!?!?!!!!


----------



## debbie5

I'm wearing my Fruit Roll Up bikini even as I type this...



I saw "Night Of The Living Dead" and went in a corn maze for the 1st time this week. I'm on a roll! Oh no ..I'm in a bikini.


----------



## Draik41895

I love bikinis!

Oh and Haunti, Contrary to popular belief, those are the actually stinkbugs, also known as shield bugs. The nasty black ones are actually called the common black ground beetle.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Also could be a Leaf footed Assassin bug.

Haunti, next time pick the bug up and get a closer picture, and from different angels would help too.


----------



## randomr8

I learned that if I wanna close off a 1 inch PVC pipe, a champagne cork works great. Oddly enough we have a 5 gallon ceramic crock full of champagne and wine corks. So 1/2 inch PVC will probably work with wine corks. I knew we were saving them for something.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

its so much fun to fight with the BIL. hes such a re.....he's got....hes an idiot. 

LOL i love my family..even HIM. :googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*excuse my language....but WTF!*

http://www.kens5.com/news/national/132020103.html

just saw this story on the nightly news. what kind of douche bag father does this? i believe we call it child endangerment...and general parenting FAIL!


----------



## morbidmike

DAMN wind is wreaking havoc on my props ..It destroyed the wolf man yesterday a gust pushed him down and he took a header on the wrought iron fence so hes in a pile in the garage ......this is his last year in the display ,so I'll probably have to fix him for his final show ...he was my first prop before I advanced a little bit ..so I think a resurrection is in order


----------



## Headless

Finally we've struck some good weather downunder - so it was a pleasant change this morning to be working with sunshine than rain and howling winds. I'm very grateful to have all my stuff under cover but even so - when the wind gets up it can sure do some damage.


----------



## debbie5

He has a previous conviction for "unarmed robbery"...isn't that called BEGGING?? What a jerk.



Dark Angel 27 said:


> http://www.kens5.com/news/national/132020103.html
> 
> just saw this story on the nightly news. what kind of douche bag father does this? i believe we call it child endangerment...and general parenting FAIL!


----------



## debbie5

Hubby stripped a screw to my battery powered jumping spider..the $50 one from Spirit/Innovations. So now I can't put batteries in it. Any suggestions on how to get the thing open now? Could someone post a pic of the battery compartment, opened- so I can see what's under the screw? All I can think of is to Dremel the lid around the stripped screw to get it off, but I don't wanna hit anything vital underneath...
(sigh). "I will help you get that battery lid off". oh yeah.


----------



## autumnghost

Hey Debbie. Try drilling into the screw itself. After you get the bit in a little bit you should be able to reverse the drill and pull it out. Don't go in too far or you'll crack the plastic around the hole.


----------



## debbie5

Its one of those teensie tiny screws- almost as small as an eyeglasses screw. hubby said he would drill it out- but ..is it too small?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oddly enough, considering that cold weather is setting in, October 18 is No Beard Day, which advocates shaving off facial hair.

Spooky1, you may feel free to ignore this holiday


----------



## debbie5

The demon starts orchestra tomorrow in school....I had to get it approved as she's starting a year early. YAY!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good for her, Deb! I love playing in orchestras.


----------



## Manon

Stopped into the Spirit Hallowe'en store yesterday to grab a pair of sunglasses for husband's costume and I actually left under $30. I just had to have the hedge shaker. I'm hoping that I can set it up in the tree above my front door. That should really give the ToTs a good scare!


----------



## debbie5

manon- I LOVE my shaker...another idea is to put it in a box. I scavenged a very light weight wooden crate and tied it to the sides of the crate. The open spaces in the crate allow it to go off as kids walk by (I have it at bottom of stairs) , and it hits the top of the crate, too so it makes a thumping sound. You could easily cut a Xerox box down to look like a crate & install it. I love that lil sucker!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

finally got some more money in. time for some shopping... Wheeee!


----------



## Spooklights

Dark Angel 27 said:


> finally got some more money in. time for some shopping... Wheeee!


Right you are! I'm going out to spend my birthday money tomorrow. Halloween purchases, here I come!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

lol. definitely!


----------



## Death's Door

Wow, a few days away from the puter and I'm behind in reading the ten pages of posts. Just caught up. I need a nap.


----------



## Manon

debbie5 said:


> manon- I LOVE my shaker...another idea is to put it in a box. I scavenged a very light weight wooden crate and tied it to the sides of the crate. The open spaces in the crate allow it to go off as kids walk by (I have it at bottom of stairs) , and it hits the top of the crate, too so it makes a thumping sound. You could easily cut a Xerox box down to look like a crate & install it. I love that lil sucker!!


Ooh debbie5. I LOVE that idea! Hmmm.....


----------



## tcass01

Hey guys I just picked up a wood toe pincher coffin on halloweeneffects.us for 29.99, reg. $79.98 Everything is 1/2 off or better. http://www.halloweeneffects.us/Deluxe_Wooden_Coffin_p/6769.htm
It doesn't have a back but I will probably put a black liner in it or hit it with sand paper and a black wash to age it. But cheap is cheap.


----------



## Manon

Cool! Thanks for the tip tcass01!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm thinking it's too nice a day to be sitting in an office, yet here I am.....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Uhg!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like you're lifting a heavy weight there, Jeff


----------



## Headless

Da Weiner said:


> Wow, a few days away from the puter and I'm behind in reading the ten pages of posts. Just caught up. I need a nap.


I can totally relate to this - I read through all the posts last night - 12 hours later and there are 63 unread threads again! :googly:


----------



## tcass01

UUGH!!! I work at a Waste to Energy Plant(we burn Trash to make Electric) and we are in outage (we shut the boilers down one at a time and 20 man crews clean, weld, rebuild fix, replace, you name it they do it.... 4 times over. During this time we have to work 12hour days and I just got an email that the last day of outage will be, you guessed it, Halloween night, Crap, Crap, Crap. I think I am calling in Undead!


----------



## scareme

tcass01 said:


> UUGH!!! I work at a Waste to Energy Plant(we burn Trash to make Electric) and we are in outage (we shut the boilers down one at a time and 20 man crews clean, weld, rebuild fix, replace, you name it they do it.... 4 times over. During this time we have to work 12hour days and I just got an email that the last day of outage will be, you guessed it, Halloween night, Crap, Crap, Crap. I think I am calling in Undead!


You really have no choice but to quit. A company that doesn't realize the importance of Halloween is just to inhumane to work for. I suppose they don't recognize Nov. 1st as the feast day of 1/2 off sales. I just shake my head when I think about it.


----------



## tcass01

I know, I was thinking of telling them I am Druid, and it is my "Christmas" and the day. Don't know if they will go for it...HHMMMM. I will just have to make sure everything is set before I leave for work and give the kids the "yard Plan" and they can put stuff out after school. I will spray my rebar with colors coordinating to the holes on the props(how can they get that wrong) and may resort to taking a "long Lunch" If I'm lucky I will get home from work about 7:30. May have to forgo dressing up this year and let the kids do the scaring. Though it would be kinda cool to sit at my last meeting of the day as a zombie, yellow contact lenses and all. My daughter (15) finished sewing her "New age Batgirl Costume" corset, gold cape, batbelt and all at 2AM this morning. She is starting to get into it, I'm sooo happy! I only hope I can get the other three teenagers (my sons) to come up with costumes before the first TOT's knock on the door. Well, Gotta Drylock my Grumble's (Chuck) head. And the work continues........


----------



## SpankyBaby

Prop building, potion making and chocolate lava cake with vanilla icecream....heaven, I'm in heaven (yes I sung that)


----------



## debbie5

Made 50 candy filled cups (pumpkins, cauldrons) for Halloween party....the candy I bought for the cups didn't fit well, so I ended up using some of my own. Dunno if/how I will be reimbursed for that. Paper plate masks are all cut out & ready to decorate...just need to figure out how to tie knots in the fishing line-thin jewellery elastic that holds the mask on. The knot keeps coming undone. Any ideas?
--->>> Our credit union is going to allow us to refinance our mortgage! We will save $300+ a month!! That is a HUGE savings for us!! Going from a 6.75% mortgage to a 3.99%...no closing costs. I'm so happy! It was almost impossible for us to refi this previously, as our mortgage is so small cuz we put a lot down when we bought the house. YAY!


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Made 50 candy filled cups (pumpkins, cauldrons) for Halloween party....the candy I bought for the cups didn't fit well, so I ended up using some of my own. Dunno if/how I will be reimbursed for that. Paper plate masks are all cut out & ready to decorate...just need to figure out how to tie knots in the fishing line-thin jewellery elastic that holds the mask on. The knot keeps coming undone. Any ideas?
> --->>> Our credit union is going to allow us to refinance our mortgage! We will save $300+ a month!! That is a HUGE savings for us!! Going from a 6.75% mortgage to a 3.99%...no closing costs. I'm so happy! It was almost impossible for us to refi this previously, as our mortgage is so small cuz we put a lot down when we bought the house. YAY!


After you tie the knot, put a drop of clear nail polish on it. Yea on the refinancing. $300 a month is a big chunk of change.


----------



## MrGrimm

debbie5 said:


> Made 50 candy filled cups (pumpkins, cauldrons) for Halloween party....the candy I bought for the cups didn't fit well, so I ended up using some of my own. Dunno if/how I will be reimbursed for that. Paper plate masks are all cut out & ready to decorate...just need to figure out how to tie knots in the fishing line-thin jewellery elastic that holds the mask on. The knot keeps coming undone. Any ideas?
> --->>> Our credit union is going to allow us to refinance our mortgage! We will save $300+ a month!! That is a HUGE savings for us!! Going from a 6.75% mortgage to a 3.99%...no closing costs. I'm so happy! It was almost impossible for us to refi this previously, as our mortgage is so small cuz we put a lot down when we bought the house. YAY!


Congrats on the positive finance adjustment! Glad to hear some people are not completely on hard times...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

My nightmares about not being ready for Halloween are back. I have no candy, not even a pumpkin. I'm begging another family member to go to the store and buy treats and I'm trying to set up the yard.


----------



## debbie5

I just want to confess: I am the large, hairy, shirtless man-woman caught on video beating the bejeebers out of Shia LeBouf. Thank you.


----------



## Draik41895

so... I have no store bought stones.


----------



## Zurgh

debbie5 said:


> I just want to confess: I am the large, hairy, shirtless man-woman caught on video beating the bejeebers out of Shia LeBouf. Thank you.


Holy crow, deb! Coded message received. Red alert. strike team airborne, heavy weapons & demolitions. ETA 0.7 hrs. will await the beta strike command signal in case of miscommunication. Possible other translations is that soups on sale at nearest mega-mart, or giant radioactive hamster ate local city councle...:googly: Congrats on the refi, by the way!

Draik, good for you. Aside from 3 foam skulls, 3 1$ store crows, and a rubber rat, I have no store bought '*Halloween*' props...

PrettyGhoul, think happy thoughts. They are just dreams... we have some time, not much, but some time left.

Bring forth thy Baseball Bat of Striking®, the Hammer of Indiscriminate Smashing™, and the Tones of Command¿ and let nothing stop us, nor anyone stand in our way of the love of the Haunt!


----------



## scareme

Zurgh, does it hurt when you think?


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, scareme, it just hurts when I try to move. I try to think, but nothin' happens... although my mind constantly churns up such a thick miasma of useless data and random hallucinatory sensory imagery that it may (to some) appearer that I can think... also, I have not had a drink of alcohol in over a month, I'd love one, but no drinky for Zurgh no more. ¿I may even quit smoking cigarettes? Bah, no promises on that one, yet.

If it makes anyone feel better, a trusty band of intergalactic freedom fighters and I are thwarting an interdimentional invasion of were-crustaceans and the evil plans of the nefarious oatmen... beware the oatmen...and yes, I took all the medications those nice big men in those clean white suits gave me... :googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LOL, you're a trip first thing in the morning, Zurgh! Congrats on the beating the sauce, by the way. 

Long day ahead. Gotta get my minion on the school bus, then finish hashing out our modular booth prototype design for the dog owners event this saturday. We're trying to build it where the side walls collapse down into the columns, then we only have to put a back wall and top on it. I'll try to convince my oh so beautiful better half to come out and take pictures for us today, and try to start a tutorial this evening.


----------



## debbie5

GOALS FOR TODAY: repair broken Bluckies, find Veggie Wash (WalMart discontinued it), and figure out What's For Dinner? I might have to take a coal shovel to the 7 year olds room..I went in to tuck her back in at 2 am & stepped on a Zhu Zhu pet, and nearly killed myself..then it chattered for what seemed like forever. So I skinned it. They look cool without fur. All black.... 

Zurgh- congrats on the sobriety.


----------



## MrGrimm

debbie5 said:


> I just want to confess: I am the large, hairy, shirtless man-woman caught on video beating the bejeebers out of Shia LeBouf. Thank you.


Oh no debbie5... it is us who should thank you!!!

So THANK YOU for kicking his ass 

signed, A non-LeBouf fan.

(Plus he's got a stupid name)


----------



## GothicCandle

*mom rolls as her eyes as I attach a skeleton arm to my hand bag*


----------



## debbie5

I think I might have a prostrate gland...it keeps acting up. I must now go lie down. Zzzzzz....


----------



## RoxyBlue

October 19 us Evaluate Your Life Day. I think we should change it to Evaluate the Condition of Your Props before Halloween Actually Arrives So You Don't Waste Precious Set-Up Time Repairing Things that Don't Work or Got Broken In Storage Day.


----------



## Death's Door

It has been getting tough getting up in the morning when it's dark outside. 

Will be cleaning/straightening/setting up for Saturday's Pokeno Halloween party. Also I am hoping to carve out another foam pumpkin or at least prepare the stencil on it. Popcorn and American Horror Story to commence at 10 p.m. I think that's a full evening.


----------



## scareme

Happy National Hag Fish Day!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

MrGrimm said:


> Oh no debbie5... it is us who should thank you!!!
> 
> So THANK YOU for kicking his ass
> 
> signed, A non-LeBouf fan.
> 
> (Plus he's got a stupid name)


that's not his fault...parents name the child...not the child



RoxyBlue said:


> October 19 us Evaluate Your Life Day. I think we should change it to Evaluate the Condition of Your Props before Halloween Actually Arrives So You Don't Waste Precious Set-Up Time Repairing Things that Don't Work or Got Broken In Storage Day.


i've been evaluating my life alot lately....and it is thus....I've spent way to long wasting time on people who don't matter to me. but I'm going to take charge the next 30 years. as for my props...still good.


----------



## debbie5

hag fish...my fav. It's the naked mole rat of the sea.


----------



## Dixie

My boss quit yesterday. I work for a company that is slowly sinking into the ocean, with slowly being the operative word. I am now the only person left in my department. (About 50 people at the corporate office) Whew. I feel better just saying it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Difficult times for many companies, Dixie. There were times this summer when I wasn't sure if the company I work for would be able to keep its doors open. Fortunately, folks who owed us large sums of money finally started paying up.

There might be one good thing about being the only person left in your department - that makes you about as close to indispensable in a company as you can get


----------



## Spooky1

I feel your pain Dixie. My company hasn't been able to get us our pay checks on time for the last few months. Things are suppose to get better soon, but it keeps dragging on. Best of luck to you.


----------



## trishaanne

Dixie...sorry to hear about work. I used to work for attorneys..very wealthy ones. Out of six brothers and sisters, 4 were attorneys, 1 was a dentist and 1 was an orthopedic surgeon! When it came to pay day, we had to give them our checks so they could cash them out of their own accounts, since there was never enough in the company accounts to pay for them. However, they were paying over $10,000 a month to advertise in the local phone book! I hope you can hang on to your job without being overloaded with work.

Today really sucks...woke up to hubby having a melt-down about work, a nor'easter coming through which has blown down 3 of the haunt walls (the 3 I got decorated yesterday!), more wind and rain tomorrow (worse than today), falling further and further behind on bills since I can't find a job AND, to top it all off, my idiot son and his idiot fiancee have split up, which means I may never see the grandkids! On top of all that, her mother emailed me at 3:30 AM and told me that she thinks he is having a nervous breakdown and she is worried about him. And in the middle of all this I'm supposed to write 3 happy wedding services, REBUILD for Halloween, and finish working on party details. I can't even tell hubby about my son right now because he's got enough going on with work, church, bills, etc. I think I would like to hibernate until....well...everything gets straightened out again! See ya in 5 years....:googly:


----------



## Vlad

Save me a spot Pattie........


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ (((hugs)))) to both of you


----------



## niblique71

I feel your Pain Patty. My business is down by about 75% from 3 years ago. I live in constant fear of loosing my house over the winter (slow) months. I can't afford to fly my kids up to visit this Xmas, I have several dear friends that now think I'm a schmuck, My home is a disaster, and Yea, the weather this year has SUCKED!! I average 4 hours a sleep a night because I wake up in a cold sweat worrying about how the beaurocrats will further mess up our lives. 

All in all I think most of us are hurting badly... IT's a Stressful time we live in. You're NOT alone.


----------



## Zurgh

Yay! Hag fish day! Hip, hip, hooray! One of my favorite holidays! Maybe! I'm way too excited about this! A hag fish a day... or was it today... something... something... aw, you know the words.

Today is also my youngests Birthday! Only mentioning this because now I have nothing but teen-aged Zurghlings or Zurgh-spawn scuttling, lurking, sidling, lurching, stalking, lumbering and slithering abouts the nesting lair... all too soon they will molt and take there true forms... something much like me... be afraid, be VERY afraid... :googly:

To be on the safe side, I'm sending ya' all best-positive-good-psychic-candy-love-vibes! For free, even. Some of us need a ray of hope & sunshine on a dark and stormy day. If I can distract someone from some pain for a moment, confuse you & disrupt a depressing thought, help out with an idea, or even crack a slight grin on yer' beautiful mug... ew, mushy! 

It could always be worse, party peoples, me & my brood could be moving in with ya'... 

oh, I'm also way stranger when sober...


----------



## Dixie

ok, now that I am up from my 5 hour daily nap, and can think more positively, I will start us off with some better news.

The Rangers are in the World Series, so Jaybo will be planted on the couch tonight, happy as a tick on a dog.

And my Father in Law built us a huge wood coffin with a piano hinge door. I will get Jaybo to take pics - im so excited!


----------



## Draik41895

" You guys are so immature"
"Guys...Immature... Isn't that a little redundant?"


----------



## Dark Angel 27

saw a nice size gargoyle for 12 bucks and had to walk away *sob!* :crykin: its sucks to be poor!


----------



## debbie5

Sigh...we are poor, yet we are rich. I may not know how I will survive when I'm 65, but for this day, I have food in the fridge and a warm poochie on the floor. (holding up a glass of o.j.) Cheers! Worrying never fixed anything.


----------



## scareme

Big hugs to everyone. If anyone feels like running away I have two spare rooms, a fire burning in the fireplace, and I'm a good listener.

Happy Birthday Zurgh's daughter!


----------



## Vlad

> Worrying never fixed anything


And some things "broken" are better than other things that aren't.

Hugsssss back at ya Roxy, thanks

Good talking to you Pattie as always!


----------



## Vlad

> I have two spare rooms


Nothing available in the basement??


----------



## hedg12

debbie5 said:


> Worrying never fixed anything.


Amen sister! 

Keep smiling, everyone.


----------



## Dixie

scareme said:


> a fire burning in the fireplace,


After the summer we have had, I didnt think that would ever be something we would be dealing with again, Scareme - the fireplace, lol. Weather is gorgeous, isn't it? Its going to be in the 40s here tonight, I didnt even remember that our thermometers went that low!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Birthday Zurghlette!


----------



## Dixie

Evil Queen said:


> Happy Birthday Zurghlette!


OH yeah, I forgot to say that too - so Happiest of happy birthdays to lil Zurghlette. (I love that name, EQ, lol)


----------



## scareme

Vlad said:


> Nothing available in the basement??


This is Oklahoma, we don't have basements. But if you want I might be able to find a spare rafter in the attic.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I missed getting her first reaction (mad barking), but here is Willow's next go-round with the werewolf Spooky1 is putting together for our graveyard. Video is dark because my camera isn't a champ when it comes to low lighting. Click on link.

DSCF4965 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## debbie5

Omg...zurgh procreated!!


----------



## Vlad

> But if you want I might be able to find a spare rafter in the attic


I don't know............. I already have a basement offer from Turtle. Any room in the wine rack?


----------



## Vlad

God Roxy, that scared the carp out of me. You two were making props and not a sign of a mixed drink and power tools anywhere!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Birthday Zurghlette!


----------



## Zurgh

"Zurghlette" (she giggled at that, EQ) AKA Goon #3 said "aw, how nice" in a sweet way in reply to her B-day wishes from ya' all!


----------



## Draik41895

got a lot done today, and boy my butt hurts. I made another vlog this weekend. I should really just start a thread for these... maybe next time





Anyway, I might have everything set up this weekend, but its looking really busy. The school's having a big sale on Saturday, and so is the park. and I'm also going to the movies with my girlfriend. I might draw up some fliers and hand them out around here. I'm also already planning for next year. yup, so much to do.


----------



## debbie5

Draik: Cat Wrangler!


----------



## debbie5

LMAO:
http://theoatmeal.com/pl/minor_differences4/love


----------



## Headless

Hope everyone is OK. I feel sad reading about those difficult times in your lives. I can completely understand those difficult times. Things haven't been the best here either. My partner was diagnosed with a fractured spine 3 years AFTER the accident that caused it. He's been out of work for a year and in constant pain on a daily basis. I think we've made the choice to not be defined by all the bad stuff and to try to make the most of each and every day. Sometimes its hard to see any positives in your life but you are here and you have people around you who care and with whom you share a great interest. Life isn't all bad.


----------



## debbie5

"Into each life, a lil sh*t must fall."- Me

Dear Abby talks about this in today's column. A woman wrote in about how she sees her friends' posts on Facebook, and feels disheartened at all the glowing reports of everyone's great life, wonderful kids and faboo vacations. The reality is that many people will only (sometimes, rightly so) put "spin" on everything, trying to keep it light & positive. I only have **one** friend who is still financially "set" right now, and that's because he has a booming business...he travels all over and has money to blow. BUT...he is batsh*t crazy from the stress. I've known him since age 12, and I've seen him de-evolve into an obsessive, can't-take-a-break workaholic who can't stand to be in the house on weekends with his new bride. ("She is always HERE!!"). So, EVERYONE has some poop on their Shoe Of Life. Cancer, addiction, bad kids, death, disability, finances...the tsunami of Life sweeps crap & blessings over us all without discrimination. 

It's yin/yang... the ever present duality of life. Without the bad stuff, we would never appreciate the good. But I *do* think this economy is killing us, worldwide. I literally cannot think about retirement, as I have no idea how we will live on the scant savings we have. Literally everyday, I appreciate my ever-ready tank of hot water, indoor plumbing, car, indoor a.c. & heat, and the luxury of owning a pet I do not have to eat (yet). 

(stepping off soapbox)


----------



## Evil Queen

10 Days!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Me and hubby have been feeling the money crunch for a long time. He's a drywall finisher/handyman and we have been keeping out head above water but it is a stressful time financially. It's a mental rollercoaster. Sometimes I just want to go home afterwork and just lay on the couch. Yesterday was a tough day but as soon as I got home, I put on the Halloween music channel on tv and starting working on my to-do list. Felt tired but content with my accomplishments. Today is another day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Vlad said:


> God Roxy, that scared the carp out of me. You two were making props and not a sign of a mixed drink and power tools anywhere!


LOL, you funny guy There was duct tape, though - does that count?


----------



## Dixie

I will be the first to admit that my teen agers were spoiled pieces of.. of.... well, I won't say that here, in case anyone works for CPS. 

BUT. My Mama and I used to talk about this alot, and said things like - well, it would take a depression to turn this generation around, and even my OWN generation - we have never really known true hardship!

When my Grandmother died in 1984, it took me a full day to clean out her food cabinet - the one that was in the BEDROOM. Full of dented, old, some unlabled canned goods. She bought them with the intent purpose of saving them. For bad times. Bad times that for her, never came - but she remembered a time of being hungry - and you never get over that apparently. I thought it was insane in 1984 (being only 12) but now I understand.

I have never lived with that fear, and neither have my sons. Going along with what Debbie said, you never appreciate the rainbow without any rain - maybe this will be good for the attitudes of Americans. Maybe it will curb that ENTITLEMENT attitude that makes me so sick. Maybe it will make us appreciate things more. Maybe "Depression Era Cooking" will come back into vogue, and less drive through window. Maybe families will sit down together out of NECESSITY because the internet has been shut off, and Mom is actually making dinner.

But saying that, and LIVING with less money are two different things. Not being able to buy your son a class ring, or making the other son wait an extra 6 months to get that coveted drivers license, is really painful for parents - I just remind myself over and over and over - it is building better character for them, and hope that it all turns out ok in the end 

So as scary as it is, I'm kind of thankful for my households new back to basics approach. Its not all smooth, or without pain, but it can be done.

/my soap box too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik, your friend John is such a character It's great you have him around to help you with your haunt.


----------



## Draik41895

Thanks Roxy. It's definitely a big help. Everythings a lot easier when theres someone to hold the ladder.


----------



## Dixie

Graveyard is up. Hallelujah.


----------



## debbie5

Had gusts of up to 50 mph here. Glad mine isn't up yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pulled into the driveway this evening, saw a flickering jack-o-lantern, GID skellie, and FCG all in a row in the upstairs bedroom windows, and I smiled


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Worked for three hours on our booth for the dog event this Saturday. We would have had them done, except it's flu season and we've all had it. Now we're under the gun, and have to burn a lot of midnight oil. It'll all be worth it in the end.


----------



## Vlad

Thank God, I'm off work after today till November.


----------



## Headless

Vacation for me as well - although I think I will be doing plenty of work......


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

off for more camera work today.


----------



## Evil Queen

9 more days!!!


----------



## SpankyBaby

OK, remodel the laundry room, paint stairwell, finish haunt stuff, finish party stuff,,,,,forget calgon, i need rum...


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday everyone. We have been getting a lot of wind through our area for the past two days. With the leaves turning color, it was a nice drive this morning through the neighborhood.


----------



## IMU

Why cover it up ... be proud and show it off!


----------



## Hauntiholik

IMU said:


> Why cover it up ... be proud and show it off!
> 
> Go Beyond The Cover - YouTube


Wow! Rick Genest's ink is incredible!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, I wonder how long it took to do all that inking?

Hmmmm, that coverup stuff works really well. Maybe I should get some of that for myself - I could look like a goddess


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy, you're a goddess to me already. 

I just saw on CNN that the world is suppose to end today.  It's not getting as much press as the last time the world ended in May.

http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2011/...f-it-is-we-thank-you-for-your-time/?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, is that your cat, Haunti?


----------



## Death's Door

Spooky1 said:


> I just saw on CNN that the world is suppose to end today.  It's not getting as much press as the last time the world ended in May.
> 
> http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2011/...f-it-is-we-thank-you-for-your-time/?hpt=hp_t2


I glad that this ass is still alive to be proved wrong again. He's 90 and had a stroke after his last prediction. I guess the pace of crunching more bullsh*t numbers put a lot of stress on him.


----------



## Spooky1

Haunti, are you saying that cats shall inherit the Earth?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I just saw on CNN that the world is suppose to end today.  It's not getting as much press as the last time the world ended in May.
> 
> http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2011/...f-it-is-we-thank-you-for-your-time/?hpt=hp_t2


He must have missed that part about "But of that day and hour no one knows, not even the angels of heaven, nor the Son, but the Father alone".

If folks put more energy into doing good while they're here as opposed to calculating when they might expect to leave, the world might be an even nicer place.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, is that your cat, Haunti?


LOL! No. That's a "rature" picture.

Yes Spooky1, survival of the fittest....bu not in the case of my cats.

Before









After


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, they're so pretty!


----------



## debbie5

I use Dermablend on my under eye circles! It's a great product. I love how you can taste that guy's attitude even without his tats exposed. That's pretty cool. I thought he had makeup on, though ...his aureolas looked weird..lol. That might be the first time I've ever typed the word "aureolas"...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

everyone has a first time debbie. LOL

at the most that dudes laughable. Only a fool would try to predict the end of the world. if he truely was a pastor, he'd know that only God knows when the world will end.


----------



## pyro

WOW! im a grand dad-- my son's girl friend had a baby girl


----------



## Vlad

Congrats Manny, next stop great grand dad lol


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Gramps!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Pyro. You remember how to change diapers, don't you?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Congratulations!

On a side note, today is the day of the event that my partner and I got invited to. We've both worked our butts off for most of the past week, and hope that it pays off tomorrow. Wish us luck, everyone!


----------



## Dixie

Congrats Pyro and Good Luck Bio!


----------



## Zurgh

This could be my last vaguely coherent post this season...(Haunti has cute kittys!) soooo much...(Good Luck BHC!)... to do...(Pyro-grampa, Congrats!) tempted to crack the gate open to let more of myself into this dimension to help out, but the LAST time I did that... ooh, ya' might not remember that time when that 60' tall beast strode across the earth, laying waste to citys, Lazer Breath© & all, total cataclysmic distruction... armys of giant locust riding Death Knights pillaging the land... the sea turned to tomato & pomegranate jello with a hint of taragon... and all for just a little help with tiding up a bit around the place & family brunch... Not to mention the time that wasn't mentioned... Bah, Now to raise my undead army and blast reality into a more befitting textural composite. ¿Spleen? Alert! Alert! Maid-R™ signals off the chart, sir! Pancake attack eminent! Reactor failure! Hamsters & lepers first, Abort, Abort, Retry, R'lhy Cthulu Ftagn...

Did I mention... the larch?:googly: Good bye, cruel sanity & hello Hamtastic flan ♪ ♫ ♪


----------



## Vlad

Sitting here having coffee watching the leaves change color. I think I'll hit the local garage sales then maybe the local Halloween stores for some ambiance.


----------



## Evil Queen

8 more days!!!


----------



## Vlad

> 8 more days!!!


until???


----------



## PirateLady

Ok I know this is kinda long and has nothing to do with Halloween,,,but I thought it was funny. and it's from a friend.......Lizard Birth

If you've raised kids (or been one), and gone through the pet syndrome, including toilet flush burials for dead goldfish, the story below will have you laughing out LOUD!

Just after dinner one night, my son came up to tell me there was "something wrong" with one of the two lizards he holds prisoner in his room."He's just lying there looking sick," he told me. "I'm serious, Dad. Can you help?" I put my best lizard-healer expression on my face and followed him into his bedroom. One of the little lizards was indeed lying on his back, looking stressed. I immediately knew what to do."Honey," I called, "come look at the lizard!" "Oh, my gosh!" my wife exclaimed. "She's having babies." "What?" my son demanded. "But their names are Bert and Ernie, Mom!"I was equally outraged."Hey, how can that be? I thought we said we didn't want them to reproduce," I said accusingly to my wife."Well, what do you want me to do, post a sign in their cage?" she inquired. (I think she actually said this sarcastically!)"No, but you were supposed to get two boys!" "Yeah, Bert and Ernie!" my son agreed. "Well, it's just a little hard to tell on some guys, you know,” she informed me. (Again with the sarcasm!)By now the rest of the family had gathered to see what was going on. I shrugged, deciding to make the best of it."Kids, this is going to be a wondrous experience," I announced. "We're about to witness the miracle of birth." "Oh, gross!" they shrieked.We peered at the patient. After much struggling, what looked like a tiny foot would appear briefly, vanishing a scant second later. "We don't appear to be making much progress," I noted."It's breech," my wife whispered, horrified."Do something, Dad!" my son urged."Okay, okay." Squeamishly, I reached in and grabbed the foot when it next appeared, giving it a gentle tug. It disappeared. I tried several more times with the same results."Should I call 911?" my eldest daughter wanted to know."Maybe they could talk us through the trauma." (You see a pattern here with the females in my house?)"Let's get Ernie to the vet," I said grimly. We drove to the vet with my son holding the cage in his lap."Breathe, Ernie, breathe," he urged. The vet took Ernie back to the examining room and peered at the little animal through a magnifying glass."What do you think, Doc, a C-section?" I suggested scientifically.

"Oh, very interesting," he murmured. "Mr. and Mrs. Cameron, may I speak to you privately for a moment?"I gulped, nodding for my son to step outside."Is Ernie going to be okay?" my wife asked."Oh, perfectly," the vet assured us. "This lizard is not in labor. In fact, that isn't EVER going to happen. . Ernie is a boy. You see, Ernie is a young male. And occasionally, as they come into maturity, like most male species, they um . . um . .. . masturbate. Just the way he did, lying on his back" He blushed, glancing at my wife. We were silent, absorbing this."So, Ernie's just, just . . . excited," my wife offered.
"Exactly," the vet replied, relieved that we understood. More silence. Then my vicious, cruel wife started to giggle. And giggle. And then even laugh loudly. Tears were now running down her face. "It's just ... that ...I'm picturing you pulling on its . . .. its . . . teeny little . .. .."She gasped for more air to bellow in laughter once more."That's enough," I warned. We thanked the vet and hurriedly bundled the lizard and our son back into the car. He was glad everything was going to be okay."I know Ernie's really thankful for what you did, Dad," he told me.

"Oh, you have NO idea," my wife agreed, collapsing with laughter.

Two lizards: $140.One cage: $50.Trip to the vet: $30.Memory of your husband pulling on a lizard's winkie: Priceless!

Moral of the story: Pay attention in biology class. Lizards lay eggs!


----------



## Dixie

Omigosh Pirate Lady, that is the most I have laughed in a long time!!!


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## debbie5

Congrats


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats on becoming a grandpa, Pyro!

Vlad, your morning sounded very relaxed. Nothing like admiring the changing colors of leaves and a cup of coffee to make you feel like fall is really here

Zurgh, um.........


----------



## Dixie

Well, it's officially that time of year when you can't go in the front yard to get the mail unless you are properly dressed (no running out in your PJs, oh no) and full make up and hair at least combed all in one direction. It's like WED said - once you walk through that door, you are on stage.


----------



## Draik41895

spiders up


----------



## randomr8

Dry run tonight. Everything ran. WOOT! I have time to carve pumpkins and tweak.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wolf needs fur.......


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Grandpa Pyro!

Good Luck Biohazard.


----------



## Vlad

Yes Roxy, it was a great day. I found a drop dead gorgeous antique hand painted lamp for $5, then while I was out I saw a woman putting up a huge display on her own. I stopped walked over started chatting and I'm fairly certain she'll be joining our make and take group.


----------



## Dixie

Nice job of recruiting, Vlad!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Vlad gets a blucky for recruiting someone,.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

oh and congrats grandpa pyro!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

wow Haunti...your cats kinda look like mine...Carl is mostly white with black so long haired and reversed. My cat AJ was a black smoke Persian...he escaped from the house one Halloween and curled up in my cauldron stirring witches lap....he jumped just in time to scare the heck out of some poor 14 year old girl tot, lol. It took me awhile to calm her down but I was glad my cat was safe.


Congratulations on your grandchild Manny. How wonderful!!!

Today I saw my first Zombie Walk in Sarasota. I was taking my Mother to Mass and pointed it out to her. Later I was talking to a guy I know and he confirmed it, he told me it had been planned for awhile and was sad he missed it.


----------



## Dixie

Scareme, I hope you made it through the storms ok - they are finally getting to us here in DFW, and they already aren't looking good. I'm really wishing we hadn't have completed the ghost who's head is at 10 feet, and his extended arms are at 15 feet right about now. 70 mph winds? You gotta be kiddin' me?? That was NOT in the happy lil forecast that I have been watching for 2 weeks now! Hahaha... ugh.


----------



## Manon

Columns are curing for the last time and will go out tomorrow and I need to get gels into the lighting but after that, pretty much finished! Some tweaking here n' there and food prep for the party next Saturday night! Woo!


----------



## Zurgh

Must do work. must work. must do. work. do. Go Go Go....Tooo much, add more. more do more go do do do Bzzzt*...([Greatings! M. Lewis here, the 'creator' of 'Zurgh'... my living shadow & minion... we are all pushing our selves to the limits this season to ensure the highest quality of our product. Please forgive the madness, as he is our 'Internet liaison' for the Lewis Least Lawn Cemetery. I have shot him twice today due to his spastic nature (it only disrupts his weak thermal-shell temporarily, kind of like a face slap to the living, no shadow-beasts or undead are ever harmed here, unless it is absolutely necessary). I personally have only been out of deep-freeze for 1 week of full consciousness & have only just finished this past years back-up of paperwork. We are hoping for another great season, despite recent financial set backs, injury, psychosis, etc... We, here, hope that our efforts will meet the demanding and ever increasing standards set by the industry best. Our labs have been working overtime, and the office staff has been bending over back-wards to try to exceed the demands of our customers. Also, Otherworld Gate activity has been expanded to a whopping 8% under full control without any dimensional breach and minimal slippage! We Strive to keep reality 'real', for you & yours, while providing an alternate reality for the recently departed & animated. As always, our goal is to provide the best unlife for all of our guests. I am glad nothing has been so bad for many of you to require our unique services. And now back to our dear 'Zurgh', who was saying something before my control dark ritual took effect.])*... Grrr more work, must...wait... what just happened?:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Having back & neck spasms for 2 days ...couldn't stand upright. I gave in & took one of my mom's Flexarils. **After** I took it, she then mentioned "Oh, those are stronger than most Flexarils." I slept for 19 hours. WTH!??
But my back is better.
NOTE TO SELF: always start with taking 1/2 a pill of any drug you use. Yikes.


----------



## Evil Queen

7 days!!!!


----------



## Zurgh

debbie, I lost several weeks due to taking 'Flexarils' + 'Vikoden' and possibly part of whatever was left of my mind, after an injury, thanks, Doc... I'd call the mix 'brain & time robber', as it made me an apathetically happy lump of useless meat when I was 'awake'... much of that time was spent staring off into space...


----------



## debbie5

Word.


----------



## Vlad

> Nice job of recruiting, Vlad!!!!!


Thanks Dixie, I hope you survive the winds. It doesn't sound like your 10' tall 15' wingspan creature will have an easy go of it. Better tie Jaybo to it just in case, lol


> Vlad gets a blucky for recruiting someone


Can I exchange that for a box of decking screws? lol


----------



## Vlad

> always start with taking 1/2 a pill of any drug you use.


ummmmmm I'll get in deep if I reply to that, lol Hush Pattie.......

Glad you're feeling a little better Debbie, the worst time of year to get into body aches and pains.



> I think this means no candy


Damn, this must be national post stuff to make Vlad reply and get kicked off the forum day.


----------



## Evil Queen

I certainly wouldn't take any Tootsie Rolls from that guy.


----------



## Vlad

What makes you think it's a guy? lol


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Evil Queen said:


> I certainly wouldn't take any Tootsie Rolls from that guy.


ewwww


----------



## debbie5

Please Lord...make the bag of Snickers Fun Size go away...and NOT by me eating all of them! (nomnomnom)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Please Lord...make the bag of Snickers Fun Size go away...and NOT by me eating all of them! (nomnomnom)


i feel your pain debbie. that mega bag of choclate on on top of the fridge keeps staring at me....its a daily struggle to not eat it.....me thinks that this is the reason some people give out crappy candy....so they wouldn't eat the candy themsleves...

stay strong!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I like the almond ones, debbie

I believe I may have caught the flu yesterday. I feel like death warmed over today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

When not-so-cheesy spiders are on sale at 20% off, you just have to buy them


----------



## Draik41895

Pumpkin carving time!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must be something about the cooler weather we're having - brings out the big spiders in the yard:

DSCF4967 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Good thing we had bug spray on hand:

DSCF4968 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Manon

That's awesome RoxyBlue! I am a happy happy haunter. I just finished my columns!!! I'm waiting for my husband to get home to drag them out to the front yard and take some photos!!!


----------



## debbie5

Spent 4 hours at a Girl Scout Pumpkin Fest. Had about 80 kids & adults. I was the Firekeeper and showed the girls how to stay safe around a fire, while we cooked wienies and kept warm. I now also know that 99.9% of adults have no idea about fire safety. I had to push one mom who had her back to the fire, as she was about to ignite. I'm sooooooo tired. I forgot to eat lunch & dinner. Just had a bowl of granola. T Bone steak would have tasted better....it's 8pm and I'm doubting I will be awake 'til 9.


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> I had to push one mom who had her back to the fire, as she was about to ignite.


Wow, she must've been _hot_ hurhurhur


----------



## randomr8

Perfect night here to test foggers. In the 50s humid and no breeze. No need of the the fog coolers....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

sore sore ...... sore. big pile of wood needs to be stacked now..... notice I'm up WAAAY past my bed time?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I need to visit you guys...stay a spell or two.....then just move in.


RoxyBlue said:


> Must be something about the cooler weather we're having - brings out the big spiders in the yard:
> 
> DSCF4967 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> Good thing we had bug spray on hand:
> 
> DSCF4968 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Jeff, come on down

Spooky1 had our old fog machine and chiller out in the yard earlier today for a test run - still going strong. He also did a couple runs with a plastic trash bag attached to the outlet pipe. That really does a great job of helping the fog spread out.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

you never know.....scarier things have happened????


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're right, that would be pretty frightening:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It sure would....mostly depending on what I'm wearing or not....then introducing myself to your neighbors as FAMILY


----------



## Draik41895

Ooh oohh!!! Can I come too?!?! oh yeah, guys, yesterday was 10 months with my girlfriend


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Draik!


----------



## Evil Queen

6 more days!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Woke up tired.


----------



## Vlad

There's something very special about sitting in the kitchen in the morning sun sipping coffee and not being at work on a workday. Ahhhhhhh vacation..............


----------



## Death's Door

Vlad said:


> There's something very special about sitting in the kitchen in the morning sun sipping coffee and not being at work on a workday. Ahhhhhhh vacation..............


That's is - rub it in - just rub it in  My vacation starts on Wednesday at 5 p.m. I will be off until next Wednesday. I'm so looking forward to it.

Had the Pokeno Halloween party this past weekend. Had a great time with the ladies. Didn't get to bed until 1:09 am and was up at 8 am on Sunday. Mowed the lawn and mulched leaves for 1 1/2 hours. I didn't take the gardens down yet. Ran out of steam. Had the wife (the crockpot) cooking up a turkey breast. Decided after 3 pm to just chill in front of the tv and watch Halloween movies.


----------



## Spooky1

No vacation for me this week. I have to cover for another guy who's off all week (in Iran). Plus I may have jury duty tomorrow (have to call in tonight to see if my number is up) . I wonder how they'd feel about me showing up in costume?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> It sure would....mostly depending on what I'm wearing or not....then introducing myself to your neighbors as FAMILY


LOL, just what I needed to start my day - a mental picture of you running around the yard nekkie-nude waving at the neighbors



Draik41895 said:


> Ooh oohh!!! Can I come too?!?! oh yeah, guys, yesterday was 10 months with my girlfriend


Are ya _sure_ ya wanna be here with Jeff hanging around?:googly: And congrats on your 10 month anniversary!



Spooky1 said:


> No vacation for me this week. I have to cover for another guy who's off all week. Plus I may have jury duty tomorrow (have to call in tonight to see if my number is up) . I wonder how they'd feel about me showing up in costume?


If you'd been practicing wearing your red contacts, you could have worn those and been a little more subtle.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Today - a new record high close to 80 degrees.
Tomorrow - SNOW. BAH!


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> Today - a new record high close to 80 degrees.
> Tomorrow - SNOW. BAH!


Haunti, it sounds like your weather is getting schizophrenic. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

You have some major schizophrenic weather out your way, Haunti.

(EDIT) - LOL, I was picking up on Spooky1's thoughts again - posted "schizophrenic" at the exact same time:googly:


----------



## tcass01

Hey, I lived in Grand Forks, ND for 6 months, talk about weird, we were having a BBQ on a 70 degree Saturday night in May when we got up in the morning there was 1" of snow on the ground. Midwest is sooo strange.


----------



## scareme

I haven't been posting since I've been so crazy busy around here lately. I should have never let so much wait untill so late. My son and I did get the cemetary put up yesterday and we made 15 pvc pipe candles, and he spray painted them. Sat. he and his girlfriend dropped in after visiting a pumpkin patch and we carved 10 pumpkins. I hadn't really planned on doing that, but Elle had never carved a pumpkin before, so I wanted her first experience to be great. 25 and never carved a pumpkin, that is so sad. Well I'd better get back to work. Those petals aren't going to glue themselves. I've got three burn blisters on my index finger, and I'm not even half finished. I wish I could wear gloves, but I don't think that would work.


----------



## debbie5

I'm in October Eating Mode...not eating enough during the day, and eating WAY too much after 8pm (cuz my body is craving the vitamins, protein,etc.). I know I still need a wife, but maybe I need a MOMMY...??

(pass me that Zero Vitamin Water...)


----------



## PirateLady

Today is our 11th anniversary.... yeah us!!!!... We've been together for 16 years total...can't wait to go on our weekend vacation in Williamsburg... going for 5 days.... should be fun!!!! Happy Anniversary IMU......


----------



## aquariumreef

Congrats Pirate!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats Pirate Lady!!!!

So far my and hubby's eating habits have not been disrupted because of the halloween-to-do list. I cooked the turkey breast and yesterday in the crockpot and baked stuffing and left-over meatballs and raviolis from the pokeno that should take us right up to Thursday. 

Sometime this week it will be my first attempt at making moss (dryer lint and acrylic paints). I want to put it on the tombstones.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy anniversary, Pirate lady & IMU! Hope you have a wonderful time in Williamsburg


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Anniversary, Pirate lady & IMU! Enjoy your weekend haunting Williamsburg.


----------



## IMU

Yea US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vlad

Happy Anniversary PirateLady and Imu !!!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Sister scared me while I was working on a mask, turned around an punched her in the lip without thinking, and now she has a fat lip. *feelsbad*


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy anniversary, PirateLady & IMU!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Bill was a feral cat.

I was really hoping that after Bill's teeth were done he'd be OK, or at least he'd have a long period of time where he'd be OK. He had bad teeth, bone exposed in the back needed a couple of stitches, a fang broken. All fixed...but it turns out fiv cats don't work like that. Bills drooling again , bad breath. Every month he needs antibiotics and steroids. He's allergic to his own dental plaque I'm told. Pull all his teeth. I cringe at the thought, don't believe them. I look it up on the internet and find out it's true;
but it doesn't matter. Bill would hate it and I can't afford it anyway.

How does one save a FIV cat?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

aquariumreef said:


> Sister scared me while I was working on a mask, turned around an punched her in the lip without thinking, and now she has a fat lip. *feelsbad*


dont feel bad. its classic sibling rivalry. and she should have known better then to sneak up on you. lolz. i'm already corruppted younglings and its not even halloween yet.

congrats draik on ten months! happy anniversary IMU and Pirate Lady!


----------



## Draik41895

Shes never carved a pumpkin... We're doing that next. Even if we have wait until near thanksgiving.


----------



## Zurgh

Roxy... your spider pics put a smile on my face. I kinda needed that, thanks.

debbie5, I'll be your wife... I cook & clean & do major remodel work & fix cars & beat up ass-hole neighbors & build props & have an army of undead at my comand... just realize I have a headache, all the time & would prefer my own bedroom. You'll also have to get my wifes permission.

Tired... Sorry Vlad... Sundays morning nap (I'd been up all night, in an apparent attempt of suicide by over-extending my Saturday haunt-work day) turned into a long nap. Then I re-mowed the graves into the lawn & put up the real wood, real heavy cemetery fence, almost blacking out due to exertion. I forget that I can and will push myself to the breaking point & beyond, long before I realize I should stop. I also forget I'm supposed to be injured, at least until I hurt myself more. Spent the rest of my short Sunday twitching in a corner.

Today was filled with appointments (some involving Dr.s & injections... tetanus shots hurt long after the tiny sting of the needle) lots car repair fun, and other not fun fun.

More of the same for tomorrow (today?)... moo...


----------



## Headless

Happy Anniversary Pirate Lady - and Happy Birthday and Welcome to all those the greetings are appropriate for!!!!!! How slack am I????? Sorry folks. Been so busy with all the preparations that I haven't even had time to log in to read the posts. And when I do - there are just too many to catch up on. I hope that when all the excitement dies down I can catch up on some reading.

We have everything almost finished and had one of my workmates who can't come to the party come through today for a look. She was totally amazed we had gone to so much effort so I think that's probably a really good thing - I don't think anyone will be suspecting anything near to what we have done. Mind you - we've had a few people pull out this week which really disappoints me. But anyway we'll have a WOW of a time and they will just have to look at the photos...........


----------



## Vlad

PG, I'm sorry to hear about Bill. As I told you, I don't think there's anything you can do except make him comfortable and give him companionship and love.

Zurgh, don't sweat it, we'll catch up when there's time. I hope you're feeling better.

Headless, good luck with the party.


----------



## Spooky1

So here I sit in the jury lounge, waiting to be picked for a jury. I decided to skip the costume.


----------



## Spooky1

Good news, only 5 cases today, and none expected to go more than 2 or 3 days. So Halloween should be safe.


----------



## debbie5

I'm waiting to hear those 3 little words from my husband that mean so much to a woman:

"Here's fifty bucks."


----------



## Manon

debbie5 said:


> I'm waiting to hear those 3 little words from my husband that mean so much to a woman:
> 
> "Here's fifty bucks."


LOL. Me too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

PG, I don't think there is anything you can do for Bill the cat other than be sure he has regular veterinary care (and it sounds as if he does) and keep him as protected as possible from secondary infections, which can cause major issues for an FIV+ cat. If he's not already an indoors cat, he should become one.


----------



## randomr8

Could really use NO rain for about the next week...


----------



## randomr8

Happy Anniversary PL & IMU.


----------



## Vlad

Sometimes a friend is there to talk just when you need them most. To be impartial and yet able to see the truth.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i cant belive halloween is so close! i feel so underprepared.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Someone heated up something stinky in the kitchen.....


----------



## debbie5

LOL Roxy! I used to work with a chick who ate a VERY oniony sub about 3 times a week at her desk. She would leave the wrapper in the garbage at her desk. By about 4pm, it smelled so sulfery and awful that I finally admitted I was nuts, but could she be so kind as to get it outta there?? (gag). The worst is when someone heats up something fishy!!

edit: burnt popcorn rates up there too...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Making home made chicken and dumplings for my poor, sick wife in the hopes that it will heal her of this cold.


----------



## debbie5

Halloween: hurting, hungry, happy!


----------



## Spooklights

Spooky1 said:


> So here I sit in the jury lounge, waiting to be picked for a jury. I decided to skip the costume.


You should have worn it. It would have guaranteed you no jury service.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm FREE! The prosecutor didn't want me for the jury. I'm glad, the judge said the trial would last 4 days.


----------



## Death's Door

Good for you Spooky1!!!! Glad to hear they are not holding you hostage anymore.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, you know, can't have something as mundane as a jury trial interfere with Spooky1's celebration of Halloween AND his birthday


----------



## debbie5

Getting Out of Jury Duty 101:Reply to the question of can you be objective: "Well Yerhonnah...if he got arrested, he must have been caught doing SOMEthin'..."


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Spooky1 said:


> So here I sit in the jury lounge, waiting to be picked for a jury. I decided to skip the costume.


Wuss. I would've worn it just to ensure that NO ONE wanted me on the jury.


----------



## Dixie

There is nothing like standing in the yard for 3 hours each night, tinkering with headstone positions, ghost's attire, etc, and having to stop like 10 to 15 times to talk with people that have driven across town just to see us out and about. Cannot beat that feeling with a stick, no sireee.


----------



## RoxyBlue

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Wuss. I would've worn it just to ensure that NO ONE wanted me on the jury.


Apparently he was scary enough in civilian clothing, since the prosecutor wanted him excluded


----------



## Evil Queen

5 Days!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

@Roxy- they always exclude the smart ones.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Evil Queen said:


> 5 Days!!!!!


*yipes! *


----------



## Dark Angel 27

just one more question before i get to bed (bruiser already beat me to it..he's sleeping already!)

so my favorite and only string of purple lights...the casing is missing from one end...and the prongs are exposed. i tried using them without it and got pretty buzzed. is there anyway to fix this problem without finding the casing?


----------



## debbie5

$2.50 a string (on sale)...much easier than electrocution.

Computer picked up a virus..I can barely get on here. Looks like hubby never cancelled McAfee & went back to Norton..grrrr... can't open email..nuthin'.


----------



## Vlad

Good luck Debbie, I was talking to Bone Dancer the other day and he's in the same fix.


----------



## Evil Queen

4 Days!!!!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I only wish I had that long. Party is on Saterday. Love the cartoon. Just waiting on Advil to kick in so I can get back to work.

Random though/grib, are kids today being ruined? I mean vampires don't sparkle and musicals are not easy. My son was watching my veido of Cats to keep him intertained while me and my freind worked on the haunt. Her daughter comes home and says High School Musical could beat the in compitition. *Bangs head on wooden desk* How do you exsplain to an 11 year-old who thinks Disney is god that Broadway is a whole other world?

Sorry had to vent.


----------



## Manon

I am having a party on Saturday night as well. I got most of my front yard finished last night, now on to the backyard!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> just one more question before i get to bed (bruiser already beat me to it..he's sleeping already!)
> 
> so my favorite and only string of purple lights...the casing is missing from one end...and the prongs are exposed. i tried using them without it and got pretty buzzed. is there anyway to fix this problem without finding the casing?


Wrapping the exposed area with electrical tape (you can find that at any hardware store or Home Depot/Lowes) might work.


----------



## Hauntiholik

SNOW - it's a 4 letter word.


----------



## GothicCandle

I think I've frozen to death.


----------



## autumnghost

Warm thoughts to you GC.

High winds yesterday took out 1/2 of my graveyard including the two brand new 7' tall columns I built. Was told that Monday, Halloween day, will be my last day with my current employer because they're eliminating my job and my puppies (around 70 lbs at 8 months old) ate the couch. UGH! I'm thinking of drowning my sorrows in Mt. Dew and moose tracks ice cream.

If the Cards lose or get rained out tonight I'm crawing under the bed and not coming out.

Rant over - thanks for listening.


----------



## tcass01

Wohoo! I just got a call from my Local Walgreens Store manager. They found me "3" of those $30.00 plastic 5' Pitini Skeletons. One even came from out of state. I get to pick up my new friends tomorrow! Oh yeah, Oh yeah,Oh yeah! All I did was send a message through their "contact us line" on the Walgreens website and 2 days later I got and email and today a phone call. I must send a commendation to their corporate office for the managers great work.


----------



## tcass01

Sounds like Chuck & Bob are gonna have some friends to site see with...

See Chuck and Bob in the "showroom".


----------



## Spooky1

autumnghost said:


> Warm thoughts to you GC.
> 
> High winds yesterday took out 1/2 of my graveyard including the two brand new 7' tall columns I built. Was told that Monday, Halloween day, will be my last day with my current employer because they're eliminating my job and my puppies (around 70 lbs at 8 months old) ate the couch. UGH! I'm thinking of drowning my sorrows in Mt. Dew and moose tracks ice cream.
> 
> If the Cards lose or get rained out tonight I'm crawing under the bed and not coming out.
> 
> Rant over - thanks for listening.


I think that's enough bad news for you AG. I hope you can fix your graveyard in time. Enjoy your Mt. Dew and Moose Track, and I'm sending lots of good Mojo out your way. Our old dog stopped chewing on things (including carpeting and antiques, but never a couch) after about a year and a half. Do your puppies happen to be labs or lab mixes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Autumn, you are hereby exempt from any more bad luck until after the first of the year.


----------



## debbie5

I am really still amazed that my mom ragged on my tonight when we stopped by to visit after Wee One's violin lesson. After my kid took a shower there (cuz it was getting late) mom told me to leave the shower door open 8 inches to let the shower doors dry off. I got yelled at cuz I left them open TWELVE inches. OMG...OCD-nutsy.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ I hear ya debbie5, my Dad will come over and rag on me for leaving a light on, but then he'll drive 20 miles cause gas is 5 cents cheaper!

Drives me nuts.


----------



## Dixie

I have a PhD in ragging on loved ones for stupid, insane OCD tendencies. Towels on the bar not straight, tables at restaurants not at perfect angles, mustard put back on the middle shelf instead of the condiment section in the door. Doesn't EVERYONE rag on people for stuff like that? Wha? No? Crap, I'm ocd-nutsy-crazy, lol.


----------



## Spooky1

There's a chance of snow here for Saturday? WTF? This could make the Halloween party we're going to a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## trishaanne

SNOW? Are you serious? I checked and we have rain Saturday, overcast and low 60's Sunday and 57 on Monday and cloudy. We'll see what happens.

Today I finished off 4 of the scenes in the backyard, got the food out in the concession stand, put the lights out tonight in the finished scenes out back and made the concession stand sign. Tomorrow is the last 4 scenes, lighting in them, pulling all the actors costumes together for Saturday, Sunday and Monday, maybe some detail work...we'll see.

Sometime I also have to work on 2 weddings, meet another client on Friday night, buy Halloween candy, find a costume for Halloween AND one for the party on November 12, work on party details and SOMEHOW NOT think about my A-hole son messing up big time in Tennessee! So much to do, so little time!


----------



## aquariumreef

Can't for the life of me find out what kind of hat that is. WHAT KIND IS IT????????????


----------



## autumnghost

Spooky1 said:


> Do your puppies happen to be labs or lab mixes?


Thanks and thanks to Roxy too.

Yep. Zeus and Athena are lab/rott mix; brother and sister. Maybe I shouldn't have named them after gods. I think they took it literally.


----------



## scareme

QueenRuby2002 said:


> I only wish I had that long. Party is on Saterday. Love the cartoon. Just waiting on Advil to kick in so I can get back to work.
> 
> Random though/grib, are kids today being ruined? I mean vampires don't sparkle and musicals are not easy. My son was watching my veido of Cats to keep him intertained while me and my freind worked on the haunt. Her daughter comes home and says High School Musical could beat the in compitition. *Bangs head on wooden desk* How do you exsplain to an 11 year-old who thinks Disney is god that Broadway is a whole other world?
> 
> Sorry had to vent.


You let her watch Rocky Horror Picture Show. She's going to have to learn someday, and what better time than Halloween?


----------



## aquariumreef

Or better yet, jsut take her to a showing of Phantom


----------



## Vlad

So sorry to hear all your bad news Autumnghost. I hope you walk into another job soon. As to the couch, it sounds like the dogs are big enough to sit on till you get a new one. Wishing you good luck.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

scareme said:


> You let her watch Rocky Horror Picture Show. She's going to have to learn someday, and what better time than Halloween?


She is not my kid or I would. My son who is 7 (I'm a bad mom sometimes) Watches Rocky Horror and Sweeny Todd with me.


----------



## Vlad

> My son who is 7 (I'm a bad mom sometimes) Watches Rocky Horror and Sweeny Todd with me.


lol, I used to sneak my daughter in to watch stuff with me. Now I'd probably be more frightened at what they watch............


----------



## debbie5

I will admit, I can get a bit OCD myself....(Yes, if you are out of the room, and I see that your corded 'phone has a tangled curly-cord, I WILL secretly untangle it). 
I spent the evening tying yarn onto brass grommet-y things & pushing them thru paper plate masks. Plastic jewellry cord would not hold a single knot, even with nail polish. I have about 70 more to do. Only a few more small skellies to hot glue and some doorway draping/mossy looking stuff to make and I'm all set for Friday's school dance. Oh, and I need to make 24 spider cupcakes and 5 pounds of chili.


----------



## debbie5

Aquarium Reef, I can't remember (from my Fashion History class in 1990) what that hat is called, but it's a Medieval man's hat, usually worn by merchants. It's basically a pillow like doughnut hat, sometimes with cloth over the center, sometimes not.

Look on this wiki link- the guy on the right has one on.. 




They really started out as rolled cloth, almost like a doughnut shaped turban, and got puffier & bigger. They were big with Italian merchants, who made them very puffy.

Here's more- even says how to kinda make one: http://www.virtue.to/articles/men_roll_hats.html Says its called a "stuffed torus"?? It's a hat & hem'roid pillow all in one!


----------



## debbie5

Vlad, either go to bed or drive up here & help me hot glue skellies...


----------



## scareme

Hubby comes home from Turkey a week from today. Too late to help with Halloween. I bet he's glad.


----------



## Vlad

lol, I wish I could Deb but you'd have them done by the time I get there and I'd eat all the cupcakes. Mmmmmmmm my favorites!


----------



## debbie5

scareme said:


> Hubby comes home from Turkey a week from today. Too late to help with Halloween. I bet he's glad.


LOL! But he can help with tear down!!

Glad to hear he's coming home. I hear that all the food delivery guys know you by name..


----------



## debbie5

Note to self: When you say to yourself: "I will NOT get any hot glue on this nice fleece jacket I'm wearing. I will be careful" you are WRONG.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Vlad

Ugh, Just what I needed, a rainy day.


----------



## Evil Queen

3 Days!!!


----------



## autumnghost

debbie5 said:


> Note to self: When you say to yourself: "I will NOT get any hot glue on this nice fleece jacket I'm wearing. I will be careful" you are WRONG.


My condolences. We never learn do we. "Take off your school clothes before you go outside to play." What's that???? That's an echo of Mom's voice from childhood. I don't think I ever learned that lesson.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## debbie5

4 am, was up writing a TO DO list so my brain would shut the hell up....ARGH.


----------



## debbie5

Vlad said:


> Ugh, Just what I needed, a rainy day.


Gonna SNOW Saturday!


----------



## trishaanne

My almost 4 year old granddaughter called me last night to tell me that a girl in her class went to Broadway to see Mary Poppins. She said, "I don't want to see Mary Poppins...I want to go to Broadway to see Phantom of the Opera" She knows most of the words to the songs, and LOVES it, so it looks like a road trip may be in order for Christmas. Of course, she then dropped the phone to chase after the dog and eat his brains because she suddenly turned into a zombie! lol. Sure makes my heart proud!!! Oh, and the night before that, her mother called while Katie was taking a shower (she ALWAYS sings in the shower and makes up stories). She was letting the water run into her mouth and then out the corner, like blood, because that night she was a vampire. I have GREAT grandkids...:zombie:


----------



## Manon

debbie5 said:


> Note to self: When you say to yourself: "I will NOT get any hot glue on this nice fleece jacket I'm wearing. I will be careful" you are WRONG.


I have ruined SO MANY pieces of clothing this year! As if I haven't spent enough on Hallowe'en, now I have to buy some new clean clothes to wear!!!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Sounds like you do.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still trying to figure out why some folks seem to enjoy living in a pigsty, which aptly describes the office area of a couple of the guys I work with.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

good morning fellow loonies!

gonna make an effort today to put out the rest of the lights. 

something else on my mind. i know theres a lot of pet owners...and i have a question.

My dog has very bad allergies and he's constantly chewing on his butt. i'm giving him benidrill (sp?) and giving him baths using shampoo that contains oatmill and aloe vara...is there anything else i can try to make him feel better?


----------



## RoxyBlue

There's another possibility with your dog since his butt seems to be the target of attention, DA. He may have impacted anal glands which need to be expressed (a polite way of saying "squeezed the hell out of so all that nasty smelling stuff that's making the dog uncomfortable comes out"). A typical sign of the condition in dogs is the well-known scooting on the butt across carpeting. That's something the vet can take care of next time you take your dog in.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Wonderful. 3 days till Halloween, and I have a cold starting up. Guess I need to start dosing up on medicine. Wonder if I can beat a cold in less than three days???

On a positive note, it looks like I might be a working partner in a pro haunt next year>


----------



## Hauntiholik

I've got my save 20% off entire purchase including sale items coupon from Michael's here taunting me.


----------



## CrazedLemming

pros aide spilled on the floor. monster hands sewn on. cat trying to curl up on a pile of good fabric. I'm ready to have my projects done so I can clean this mess. I still have no idea where I'm going to store two 5'x3' zombie torsos after the 31st. Why do my projects seem to be getting bigger?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> There's another possibility with your dog since his butt seems to be the target of attention, DA. He may have impacted anal glands which need to be expressed (a polite way of saying "squeezed the hell out of so all that nasty smelling stuff that's making the dog uncomfortable comes out"). A typical sign of the condition in dogs is the well-known scooting on the butt across carpeting. That's something the vet can take care of next time you take your dog in.


nah, no scooting on the floor. its mainly at the base of his tail bone. the vet told me he had allergies and said the skin in that area was very red. he also bites the tops of his paws too.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> LOL! But he can help with tear down!!
> 
> Glad to hear he's coming home. I hear that all the food delivery guys know you by name..


LOL debbie, actually, last week a pizza delivery woman, who I don't recall seeing before, told me she thought I might have moved when she didn't see a cemetary on my lawn. I guess they are getting to know me.

Great, it's too late to change my haunt, so I guess I'm just going to go with offending people this year.

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blo...5hbHN8dHJlbmRpbmdub3cEcHQDc3RvcnlwYWdl;_ylv=3


----------



## tcass01

aquariumreef said:


> Can't for the life of me find out what kind of hat that is. WHAT KIND IS IT????????????


It is a "sultan hat". This one modified with the gems, which would in practical use be camel hair tassels or (fly whisks). Yes, merchants from the middle east would wear them to appear more regal and worldly, and mysterious.


----------



## tcass01

Today this hat has been made popular by the Disney Alladin movie. Now most people would call it an "alladin hat".


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> LOL debbie, actually, last week a pizza delivery woman, who I don't recall seeing before, told me she thought I might have moved when she didn't see a cemetary on my lawn. I guess they are getting to know me.
> 
> Great, it's too late to change my haunt, so I guess I'm just going to go with offending people this year.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blo...5hbHN8dHJlbmRpbmdub3cEcHQDc3RvcnlwYWdl;_ylv=3


that sux. i know i'm offending someone by saying this...but...yeah, that's a little over sensitive.

i understand the terrorist bomb costume and even the mexican costume...but the Geisha, nope, not at all. id consider that last one to be a representation of a culture. i've seen some very beautiful giesha costumes and i don't think its very racist to wear them.

I've seen some costumes making fun of big women (like me) and don't feel very offended at all. i've been called all manner of names cause i'm (as Debbie 5 would put it) fluffy, and those comments were hurled at me for everyone to hear... but yet the costumes don't really bother me so much.

so yeah, those people are pretty oversensitive.


----------



## scareme

I agree. I wonder what these students are going to wear? I'm sure someone will be able to find offence at what ever they choose. And why does it have to be considered an insult. I'm not trying to insult Hispanic people by copying their culture. I find it colorful and facinating.That's why I'm copying it. I want to celebrate their culture, not make fun of it. When I chose Day of the Dead this year, I never thought about offending anyone. I just thought it was a beautiful celebration. Now I'm nervous about offending anyone. If I'm not offending the bible thumpers with my witch and devil, it's someone else for some other reason. Heck, next year I'll just go with pumpkins. I might offend some food group by wasting instead of eating the food, but I'm willing to risk it.



Dark Angel 27 said:


> that sux. i know i'm offending someone by saying this...but...yeah, that's a little over sensitive.
> 
> i understand the terrorist bomb costume and even the mexican costume...but the Geisha, nope, not at all. id consider that last one to be a representation of a culture. i've seen some very beautiful giesha costumes and i don't think its very racist to wear them.
> 
> I've seen some costumes making fun of big women (like me) and don't feel very offended at all. i've been called all manner of names cause i'm (as Debbie 5 would put it) fluffy, and those comments were hurled at me for everyone to hear... but yet the costumes don't really bother me so much.
> 
> so yeah, those people are pretty oversensitive.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> nah, no scooting on the floor. its mainly at the base of his tail bone. the vet told me he had allergies and said the skin in that area was very red. he also bites the tops of his paws too.


Try switching him to a lamb/rice or chicken/rice diet. You can get those formulations at any pet store and sometimes they help when a dog has skin sensitivities.


----------



## autumnghost

Dark Angel 27 said:


> My dog has very bad allergies and he's constantly chewing on his butt. i'm giving him benidrill (sp?) and giving him baths using shampoo that contains oatmill and aloe vara...is there anything else i can try to make him feel better?


It won't help with the reason for the itching but if you go to PetSmart (or other pet supply store) and get some bitter apple spray it should keep him from chewing.

It's specially made to help with what my vet calls "hot spots".

Good luck.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Autumn's comment reminds me of another story about our first dog (lab/golden retriever mix). She would get hot spots and lick them until they became open sores (called lick granulomas). They wouldn't get infected because she kept them very clean, but they looked pretty nasty until she would finally decide to leave them alone and they would heal.

When we mentioned this problem to the vet at one of her visits, he pulled out a bottle of something like the bitter apple solution and sprayed it on her leg near (not on) the sore spot. She started licking it, so he opened her mouth and gave a spritz directly onto her tongue. She licked her lips a couple times, then looked at him expectantly. He sat back on his heels, dumbfounded for a moment, and then said "I see you have a problem".:googly:


----------



## Vlad

Yes Debbie, I heard, it's already cold enough here now with the rain.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

brrrr....I thought I saw a snow flake today??


----------



## Vlad

Dark Angel, it's my understanding that a lot of the allergies are caused by grains, as in bread and food fillers. It may sound strange but try raw chicken, bones and all. They chew and eat the bones and it's fabulous for their teeth. Cooked chicken bones splinter and are a no no. Many upscale pet stores sell raw dog food now but you can just buy whole raw chicken or look for sales on the cut pieces.


----------



## Vlad

> I have GREAT grandkids


Wow, you are old, heehee ah hahahaha


----------



## trishaanne

Vlad, darling.......well...I was going to give you the little finger smiley but, this is a FAMILY forum...hehehe. You get the idea though!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yea! The snow is almost all melted from my yard.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

It's still snowing here but it's supose to be gone for the weekend.

Vald be nice I mean compare to me your old too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can state with assurance that people in their 50s are not old. When I get to my 60s, I will state with equal assurance that people in their 60s are not old


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Hey I said compare to me. I personally believe your only as old as you act. My dad is 63 and acts like he's 93 and about to die.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yeah....but you look good for an old brAwd...lol


RoxyBlue said:


> I can state with assurance that people in their 50s are not old. When I get to my 60s, I will state with equal assurance that people in their 60s are not old


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Vlad said:


> Dark Angel, it's my understanding that a lot of the allergies are caused by grains, as in bread and food fillers. It may sound strange but try raw chicken, bones and all. They chew and eat the bones and it's fabulous for their teeth. Cooked chicken bones splinter and are a no no. Many upscale pet stores sell raw dog food now but you can just buy whole raw chicken or look for sales on the cut pieces.


really, raw chicken? i would think that would cause problems with bacteria and stuff.


----------



## Dixie

Omigosh, do we HAVE to talk about age on the day after I turned 40, and still feeling like a train wreck after pneumonia?!?!?! 

Let's talk about the weather some more, c'mon now! 

(joking)


----------



## aquariumreef

Thanks for the hat naming help! 

Dixie, pretend I'm there and saying that you look to young to be 40.


----------



## GothicCandle

Vincent Price was so awesome


----------



## randomr8

My favorite flower for props this time of year is dried purple cone flower (Echinacea)


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> I can state with assurance that people in their 50s are not old. When I get to my 60s, I will state with equal assurance that people in their 60s are not old


Good residual self image is the key.


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> I can state with assurance that people in their 50s are not old. When I get to my 60s, I will state with equal assurance that people in their 60s are not old


This. 50 looked ancient until I got there. Now it looks ordinary.


----------



## Spooklights

I just looked at the weather forecast for our area for Saturday. Rain and SNOW.


----------



## trishaanne

Same here Spooklights. We had just made the decision to be open on Saturday this year as well as Sunday and Monday, but I've changed that plan and now we'll just stick with the two days. It's supposed to be cool that day (mid to high 50's) but that's kind of typical. I just hope we can pull it off without rain Sunday and Monday. Everyone keep fingers crossed for nice (ish) weather!


----------



## debbie5

I can say that I have never before sat on the front porch, gluing a skelly while it was SNOWING. WTH? We got about 2 inches, but ground is warmer & its starting to melt. Grr.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sunny and 75 for Monday. First year in about the last 4 that it isn't going to rain on Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> yeah....but you look good for an old brAwd...lol


LOL, how gallant of you, dear:googly::jol:


----------



## stagehand1975

Are you kidding me, I mean seriously. It's snowing here in upstate new York. And sticking to the ground and roads.


----------



## debbie5

My house smells like dust. When was the last time I CLEANED?? Oh....Spring.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ spring of 2009?


----------



## debbie5

WHERE IS THE OUTLET THINGIE THAT YOU CAN TRIGGER REMOTELY!!?? WHERE IS MY DISCO BALL THINGIE THAT PROJECTS GHOSTS ON TO THE WALLS?? 

I dunno if I should go to bed now (I got 3 hours of sleep last night) and try to wake up early, or just keep slogging on and not being as productive as I could be cuz I'm tired??


----------



## debbie5

MrGrimm said:


> ^ spring of 2009?


Could be...


----------



## scareme

debbie, go to bed. You're not going to be any good if you end up getting sick from lack of sleep and stress. In the morning you will be fresher.


----------



## debbie5

G'night.


----------



## aquariumreef




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Zurgh

aquariumreef, not sure what the hat is called, but I LOVE the whole Venetian carnival everything & want one too... That pic is sooooo cool... I want any pics ya got like that.

scareme, 'F' the dumb-asses, too many people take up the flag of offense to make themselves feel socially responsible...most real Mexican Americans would really appreciate such a haunt display... Si hablo un poko espanol... 'yes, I speak some Spanish' & have worked with quite a few Mexican Natives and know that most recent Immigrants or Mexican born US citizens would appreciate the inclusions to your haunt... anyone else is looking for money or feels bad about there Lack of culture...

DA, be aware that changing your dogs' diet could be detrimental if not done correctly, make sure you meet ALL of it's dietary requirements... my mother-in-laws' dog (one I knew from a puppy & thought I was a brother) was malnourished (due to a certain diet) & had a seizure or stroke due to a vets' advice. Poor dog went deaf & blind in one eye & stupid over it. Happened when I was taking care of her while they went on vacation. I thought I f-ed up. Poor doggy recovered somewhat... Years later, the same dog died under my care of old age (16 years old)... I stifled my tears, my kids cried... I had to take the body of my lil' doggie-sis' to the vet for 'disposal'... I had to pick her still warm & stiff carcass up and put her in my car... I was so choked up I could barely speak to the vets... I'm supposed to be a big burly construction worker... Sorry, but I do have feeling, too. Almost teary-eyed relating this at all... and it wasn't even my dog... 

As for feeling OLD... do or don't... Dixie, you turned 40... do you feel like dieing? No? Than LIVE! If you give into the whole ol' age trap, you're OLD... So what, every year you get older, I've been a dirty old man and a 19 year old super solder over achiever since I was 16... and don't plan on changing much but the pace & hope I get enough wisdom to not burn up what I might have left... age is a number... attitude, drive, and the knowledge to utilize your abilities is what separate the young-old from the old-young. I have watched ol' timers run circles around the young ins' cause they have done it a million times... Not because they were fast or on meth (they weren't), but because they had the experiences of the past & the drive & attitude to do it right, the first time. I'm only 4 years your Junior, Dixie & think I got another 20-40 years of youthful vigor before I should slow down a bit... and I'm just now able to push my body to a normal walking pace due to injury. That doesn't stop the rest of me too much. I'm also fairly sure I'll be the last one to know I'm dead, but I won't care... I'll be late to my own funeral, just to make a point.

I tried to phone the Weather Gods... just got the message service, but I did request NO precipitation for all good haunters this year & offered my personal 'clear night' tickets on behalf of all haunters in the message...

:googly:


----------



## randomr8

My wife suggested I add reindeer with fangs to our yard haunt. Snow forecasted this weekend.


----------



## morbidmike

I've been through 2 foggers in 1 week UGH!!!!! DIO keeps running out of fog liquid and burning up the pump ...I guess I need to fill him every other day...live and learn *sigh*


----------



## Vlad

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Lunatic

Good morning Vlad!


----------



## Dixie

I'm really cranky this morning. The Rangers lost last night, which drags out the World Series eeeeeeven longer. Do those stupid baseball guys not know this is HALLOWEEN, and that I need my husband outside, we have to finish up, dernit!!!! GRRRRRR!


----------



## debbie5

Something is wrong with Zurgh. I understood what he wrote!


----------



## autumnghost

Our father who art in St. Louis, baseball be thy game. Thy will be done, world series be won, on the field as it is in the bullpen. Give us this day, our bat and our glove, and forgive us, our errors, as we forgive those who Home-run against us. And lead us not into defeat, but to beat the Texas Rangers. In the name of the Fredbird, the Rally Squirrel, and Albert. Amen

 Sorry Dixie.


----------



## Evil Queen

debbie5 said:


> Something is wrong with Zurgh. I understood what he wrote!


I know! What's up with that?


----------



## Evil Queen

2 Days!!


----------



## autumnghost

Awesome graphic. Where did you get it EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Photobucket.


----------



## Spooky1

Rain and snow tomorrow with a high of 39?  Then only an high of 44 on Sunday. At least it will be dry Monday and a little warmer (high of 55). 

The average high is suppose to be in the low 60's this time of year! All the ToTs costumes will be under coats this year.


----------



## tcass01

Lisa got mad at me because I told her if it snowed I was gonna throw together a Satan Clause and Rudolph the Rotting Reindeer for the lawn. Still considering anyway...HHMMMM.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The gargoyles, rat, and Jack Skellington who inhabit my desk just got their "every few months or when I think of it" shower in the kitchen sink and are now air drying in the company lunchroom. Dusting my desk would be so much simpler and quicker if I didn't have creepy tchotchkes all over it, but I must have my gargoyles.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Dixie said:


> I'm really cranky this morning. The Rangers lost last night, which drags out the World Series eeeeeeven longer. Do those stupid baseball guys not know this is HALLOWEEN, and that I need my husband outside, we have to finish up, dernit!!!! GRRRRRR!


don't give up hope just yet. we still have one more game...i think.


debbie5 said:


> Something is wrong with Zurgh. I understood what he wrote!


I know! i had the same thought! :lolkin:


----------



## tcass01

My new wingman I picked up at Walgreens last night. I got great looks coming around the Wash. DC beltway this morning on the way into work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Tcass, as if traffic weren't bad enough on the beltway, you had to give folks another reason to slow down and rubberneck


----------



## scareme

Where is it written you can not have lasagna for breakfast? I like your reindeer idea tcass01.

As for the age issue, when my mom turned 70, I sent her a series of cards. The first one was for turning 30 (my mom thought I was crazy). I reminded her how she felt old turning 30, and of all the good things that happened in her 30's. The next day she recieved one about turning 40, with the same thoughts on her 40's. And so on every day until on her 70th birthday she got the one about turning 70. I told her just like every milesone birthday it felt old. but looking back it seemed she was really so young then, and all the good times she had. And that 70 would be a time to look back at an think, I wasn't really so old then, and they were some great years. She said that was one of her best birthday presents, taking the time everyday with a cup of coffee to think over the decade of the day's card. And by the time she got the 70's card, she was looking forward to what she could experence in that decade (she became a great-grandma). So when ever I start to feel old, I try to remember some day I will look back and think "What was I thinking? I was so young back then. I'd love to be that age again." And appericate the age for what it is. I know, Pollyanna, but that's how I am.


----------



## debbie5

Bullcrap! Over 40 is old.


LMAO...


----------



## tcass01

Hey, That's not very nice! Remember, age is a state of mind....what was I saying...I can't remember.....


----------



## Hauntiholik

32 degrees and working on props outdoors. Brrrrr.


----------



## Spooklights

It's a crisp 45 degrees here today. Lovely sunny, breezy, cool fall day. They're calling for snow tomorrow (just a little)!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Darrel and I got invited to go to a pro haunt and take a behind the scenes tour Sunday It's also a tentative new contact in the haunt business. Can't wait!


----------



## autumnghost

Just took a look at weather.com. So sorry for you guys on the northern east coast. Yikes!


----------



## randomr8

tcass01 said:


> My new wingman I picked up at Walgreens last night. I got great looks coming around the Wash. DC beltway this morning on the way into work.


 Try 'em out in any HOV lanes?


----------



## Spooky1

tcass01 said:


> My new wingman I picked up at Walgreens last night. I got great looks coming around the Wash. DC beltway this morning on the way into work.


I did the same thing when I got mine (minus the sunglasses), but I was just on 270, not the beltway. 

I think the theme song for the Northeast haunter will be "Haunting in a Winter Wonderland" this year. Any snow we get here, should be gone by Monday.


----------



## debbie5

Spent 3 hours setting up cemetery & decorations in school gym. Not finished yet. Came home for a break cuz I thought I was gonna die. It's about 82 degrees in school, no lie. No wonder we have no money in our school budget. We're spending it all on heat. I hope my fogger works...3 1/2 hours til we open!!


----------



## tcass01

Spooky1 said:


> I did the same thing when I got mine (minus the sunglasses), but I was just on 270, not the beltway.
> 
> I think the theme song for the Northeast haunter will be "Haunting in a Winter Wonderland" this year. Any snow we get here, should be gone by Monday.


I hope so, I was planning on setting up the rest of the yard tomorrow, but there is something just not right about spiderwebs glistening in the snowflakes?!?!?!


----------



## scareme

debbie, good luck on your school carnival tonight. Did you get some sleep last night? You sound like like you are your fiesty, dare I say old self? I know you'll be busy, but see if someone else can take some pictures tonight. I would love to see the gym spooked out.


----------



## Draik41895

Spiderwebs, lights and dirt. that's all thats left. well, that and my costume


----------



## GothicCandle

*looks at calendar *
*screams*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you say "screams"?


----------



## Dixie

scareme said:


> Where is it written you can not have lasagna for breakfast? I like your reindeer idea tcass01.
> 
> As for the age issue, when my mom turned 70, I sent her a series of cards. The first one was for turning 30 (my mom thought I was crazy). I reminded her how she felt old turning 30, and of all the good things that happened in her 30's. The next day she recieved one about turning 40, with the same thoughts on her 40's. And so on every day until on her 70th birthday she got the one about turning 70. I told her just like every milesone birthday it felt old. but looking back it seemed she was really so young then, and all the good times she had. And that 70 would be a time to look back at an think, I wasn't really so old then, and they were some great years. She said that was one of her best birthday presents, taking the time everyday with a cup of coffee to think over the decade of the day's card. And by the time she got the 70's card, she was looking forward to what she could experence in that decade (she became a great-grandma). So when ever I start to feel old, I try to remember some day I will look back and think "What was I thinking? I was so young back then. I'd love to be that age again." And appericate the age for what it is. I know, Pollyanna, but that's how I am.


Very touching, and a much needed reminder for me, Scareme - thank you for taking the time to type all that out. I might even steal that idea, I love it so much.


----------



## Vlad

Damn I'm tired, just home from setting up the haunt. The castle is done, at least a 1,000 sq,ft of it. Can't decorate it until after tomorrows snow storm, it's been upgraded or should that be downgraded, lol, to 4-6 inches of snow starting in the afternoon and going through the night.
Looking forward to things later tonight, or if they fall through, I'm going out to the local bar.


----------



## Vlad

Good luck Debbie!!

That was a great idea Scareme


----------



## randomr8

Wife is playing toss the spiders and flies into the inside spider webs. I think there's a drinking game somewhere in there.


----------



## randomr8

results from spider toss
spider toss


----------



## randomr8

Does anyone NOT believe in black out curtains in their bedroom?


----------



## aquariumreef

I have them in my room.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We don't have curtains on any of our windows, just vertical or horizontal blinds. That little bit of light peeking through the blinds in the mornings assures me that I have made it through the night:googly:


----------



## Dixie

We live on the lake, with a sliding glass door to a balcony in our bedroom - that faces East. No blackout curtains would = no sleeping past 7am. LOL


----------



## debbie5

In college, my "blackout curtains" were aluminum foil taped to the windows! LOL.

Had an awesome time at the school dance. HUGE turnout! I changed the admission pricing to $2 per adult, $1 per kid and a few people **complained**. It took me 6 hours to decorate, and made me realize I need a apron like toolbelt with pockets to keep track of my tape, scissors & floral wire...I wasted a lot of time walking to get them where I left them. Kids had a BLAST, we made a record amount of money for any school event (over $900). I am SO physically tired, but my brain is still excited. As usual, neither hubby or I took pics...I swear, we only take pics of stupid stuff, never remembering when cool stuff happens. Gonna go try to sleep. I'm SO happy the kids had a great time...I was very proud, as I over heard many people saying how great it was. My fogger worked great (hadn't used it in 3 years, and I think I left about 1/8 cup of fluid in it when I stored it away). My entire porch is FILLED with stuff I need to either store away or put out on the lawn....I'm trying not to think about the 5 inches of snow we are supposed to get...Life is good.


----------



## aquariumreef

Congrats Debbie! And get some sleep.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm so happy for you, Deb! I know how much this party meant to you and your daughter.


----------



## Spooky1

Debbie, glad to hear all had a great time at the party. Now get some sleep, and enjoy the snow tomorrow.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

Up to get kids off to bowling, then back to electric blanket (aka BIG heating pad) for my Old Bones. I hate that I can't sleep in on weekends...my body naturally wakes up at the same time every day (**cries small tear**).


----------



## Vlad

Woke to great news!!!! I'm finally going to have my very own dark ride. With ten inches of snow coming, I can pull people through on sleds! Yay for me.


----------



## Vlad

Congrats Debbie, glad to hear it went well.


----------



## Evil Queen

1 Day!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Deb, congrats on your school dance/event!


----------



## Vlad

Ugh, very unstructured thoughts right now for sure. How to deal with a foot of snow in an enclosed haunt. To me the biggest nightmare isn't what I'm going to have to go through, it's the thought of not having a haunt ready for the 40-80 handicapped kids coming in a group to see it. Can't be distracted, must do this for my kids and the others. winds are already picking up. HELP !!!!


----------



## Dixie

Och, your confusing me now, EQ... I have a countdown board in the yard, with 2 being the magic number today - so that tomorrow I will have a 1, then Monday is the big ZERO!


----------



## Lunatic

It's going to freaking snow here! WTF! 
If there is wet snow on the ground I'm done for this year. My props don't like the snow...they told me so.


----------



## trishaanne

Our haunt is put together with 10x10 tents, carports, etc. So far today I have dumped a few hundred gallons of water off the tops of them, rehung a wall, and watched a month of set up slowly disappearing. Wind is gusting to 40 MPH at least, there is an inch or more of water already inside the tents from it rolling off the tops, and I still have 4 scenes to recreate for tomorrow's opening, since we had to cancel tonight. After a meeting with a client I guess I'll have to dig out my gloves and winter coat, find some boots and go work outside in these conditions. At least it's covered but it's still cold and windy. This SUCKS!!! Can't wait till the snow starts too....the final "screw you guys" from Mother Nature! Looks like I'll be making a few pots of soup and stew and chili to keep the house warm and so I don't have to try to defrost my hands to cook dinner later...lol. Good luck to everyone getting hit with this crap. Is there anyplace in the USA that has nice weather for Halloween? You know, no winds, rain, etc? Besides Hawaii that is....I can't afford to live there!


----------



## niblique71

I agree with Patty and Ken, THIS SUCKS!! Our Party is postponed till tomorrow as long as there isn't any more disasters.

I've been knocking the heavy snow off of my custom made tent house for 4 hours now. I'll bve out there all night or at least untill the snow stops. I already hear tree limbs breaking all over the place. So far we still have power and internet, but that could dissapear in a heartbeat.

3 years ago, 5 days before Hallloween we had 8" of snow while the leaves were still on the trees. The Huge amount of limbs that came down knocked power out for 5 days. Several props and structures were destroyed that year. Just being outside was DANGEROUS. If feels the same way today as the cracking and creaking of tree limbs makes you feel like your in a Steven King movie.

Good luck to everyone dealing with this Crappy storm.


----------



## kevin242

12" of snow is what happens when retailers start putting stupid christmas decorations out in September...


----------



## debbie5

Good thing I only did a half assed job with the house & cemetery this year. Dang snow. Hubby made sure the generator has gas & is primed. WTH. Up yours, Mom Nature.


----------



## debbie5

Oh, and my semi-fab, semi-douche brother decided to come to town, so I'm getting nothing done. And on a side note, I'd like to thank Prednisone for making it so I could walk today.OW. Stiff as a board.


----------



## niblique71

I just lost two sections of cemetary fencing, 1 tombstone, and narrowly avoided losing Luciano, my favorite static groundbreaker, when a giant branch snapped off while I was rescuing props from the onslought of wet and heavy snow. Good thing I was 30' away when it let loose. It's starting to get a little windy up here which is sorta good to knock some snow off of the tree branches. I know no one else wants wind, but out here in the woods, it could actually help


----------



## debbie5

OMG NIB!! no saved prop is worth being paralyzed...stay outta there, friend!


----------



## Spooklights

We're getting rain with snow mixed in here in Maryland. I can only imagine what you folks further north are getting.


----------



## debbie5

wow..it missed us. sorry for all you guys who got nailed.


----------



## debbie5

Hahhahahaaa! I LOVE this! Guess who it is??

http://tv.gsn.com/snap/


----------



## Dark Angel 27

deb....i have no idea how to respond to that.... :lolkin:

i'm sleepy...but i cant take the time to sleep...way too much to do.


----------



## niblique71

Holy Crap it sounds like the 4th of July outside. THOUSANDS of trees are snapping as I am writing. I have 10 trees down in my back yard already. Thank god that nothing has hit the house yet. This is Unbelievably scary. I can't believe that we still have AC and Internet.

4th Casualty, My Giant spider is severly damaged. It's to Dangerous to go out to assess the actual damage.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Hahhahahaaa! I LOVE this! Guess who it is??
> 
> http://tv.gsn.com/snap/


Which clip are you talking about?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We've got snow!

This morning's look:

DSCF5001 2011 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF5004 2011 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Few hours later:

DSCF5005 2011 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF5006 2011 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now some short videos.

This morning:

DSCF4990 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF4991 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Early afternoon:

DSCF5000 2011 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF5003 2011 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

It's coming down quite steadily now. It's beginning to look (dare I say it?) a lot like Christmas


----------



## randomr8

Our run through/party a bust tonight. Glad there are 2 days to dry out.


----------



## Death's Door

Glad everything went well and the party was a success Deb. 

Take care of those props Niblique. 

Crazy weather!!! Got a lot of sleet today. The winds are tough. I was just telling the hubby yesterday that this fall is turning out the beautiful leaves. Hubby went hunting late this morning. I feel sorry for you guys that are getting hit with the snow. I think we may need some tips from Haunti because she's been having snow in her area off and on again for some time. However, I didn't set up the tombstones or anything yet outside - that will be tomorrow. So far I'm on schedule with my Halloween-to-do list. I even decided to corpse a bucky today. He's laying on the kitchen table and the glue is not drying. While he's drying, I made chili and baked apples today. Been watching various Halloween movies are on the tv. 

I agree with Kevin - they put out the Christmas crap and that is why we are getting this weather. The CMT channel has been showing National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation and the commercials I'm seeing are for upcoming Christmas shows that are starting way before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Spooklights

I'm glad your party went well, Debbie. Niblique, and everyone else that got hit by the snow, take care! We had mighty little snow, but the wind has blown down most of my ghosts. Guess I'll be out in the yard tomorrow afternoon, restringing them.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Just got back from visiting Dreadknight's haunt. I was very impressed and got a little scared too. That's high praise right there!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm frustrated. It's been raining for days and I need to get up on the roof and I can't since the rain makes everything so slippery. I'm crossing my fingers tomorrow is hot and sunny so I can get my skeletons up there.


----------



## Dixie

In high blood pressure mode. Working on 12 projects at once, while Jaybo works on the other 12. It is 9 pm, and we just realized we have not had one bite to eat today. Whataburger it is. Got so much to do! Hate it all coming down to the wire like this.... curses on pneumonia!!!


----------



## debbie5

Hauntiholik said:


> Which clip are you talking about?


The main one today (in biggest clip window) called Lets Get Crafty!!


----------



## debbie5

debbie5 said:


> wow..it missed us. sorry for all you guys who got nailed.


I spoke to soon.


----------



## debbie5

I'm driving home from an errand with the kids & see 2 people out on their lawn putting up THREE CHRISTMAS INFLATABLES. I slowed down the car as I'm grumbling to my kids how this is not right. As I'm hitting my window button to put the passenger window down to laugh & tell people "OMG- it's not even *HALLOWEEN* YET, but glad to see you are in the spirit of the snow" I can't put the window down....WTH?? I look over to my 14 year old (who is in front seat) and she has her finger on her window button, putting it UP to negate my DOWN button. I LMAO, waved to the people and drove away.


----------



## Draik41895

lol some people are just weird Debbie. 

Anyway, I'm a blue belt now. Just need to catch up in the art of Post Whore


----------



## Spooky1

We just got back from a friends Halloween party. It was a very relaxed party and once again I won scariest costume (I tied with a vampire couple), so I think that's at least 4 years in a row for me.  Roxy has a pic of us in our costumes on her profile page. http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=465&pictureid=12373


----------



## debbie5

You look like a guy who used to be on Lawrence Welk..LOL...Great job!


----------



## aquariumreef

Apparently a single feather on a headdress looked like a "down there" hair. Worse yet, it was my mom (40) who noticed in. :amgry:


----------



## Zurgh

Frangl ringle narga-do, fare thee well 2 tyme... me thinks me crackled ye Greater Gate o' M'nath-pt'ha© a bitty too far open n' bathed in the scintillating radiations a wee bit too long. Where once was beein' one, now there be three! N' now fer' me 2¢... Clink clank. Get that? Good. Shalalalala zip-ping Zowie!


----------



## Evil Queen

17 Hours!!!!


----------



## Vlad

No time to read back posts, Good morning all! No power at my house, but the haunt is still up at the other house. The road is blocked there right at the friggin driveway, street unplowed and just all in all a mess so bad it doesn't look good for Monday, sighhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dixie

Flabbergasted at the snow, ice, etc up there. I'm so sorry you guys!!!


----------



## randomr8

First time I've enough water inside my JOLs the float the candles.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i'm ready to cry. two of light strands i was planning to use are dead and i don't have any money to replace them. I'm starting to really stress out. *sob*


----------



## Vlad

cemetery fencing done on to the jumping ghouls


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Haunt was a big hit. everyone screamed their heads off. I learned a very important lesson.... Stay away from my friends 'Witches Brew'. I'm not sure what she uesed but it wasn't normal. I'm convinced she has a still hidden somewhere.


----------



## aquariumreef

Stupid sky dandruff :amgry:


----------



## Vlad

I shoveled out the inside of the whole haunt, I'm exhausted, lol. Can't wait to read what you're all up to!


----------



## debbie5

Thank you Haunt Gods..I still have power, the snow is almost all gone, the ground is soggy so I can shove stakes in to hold things up....I just got home from 6 hours of baking & cooking...fixed cemetery...

Now need to run floodlights out there and pick up the 5 foot by 8 foot PILE of bins, cornstalks etc that are all over 1/2 of my front porch. Thank goodness it's warm today. (47) I shall now enlisted the help of my 14 year old to either carry me as I work or HELP me DO the work....


----------



## Death's Door

Just wanted to take a break and check in to see how everyone is doing. Beautiful today outside compared to yesterday. Prepared the vittles for tomorrow, brought the outside decorations from the basement, put up a few things on the porch, straightened up the living room, dining room and kitchen, corpsed a skeleton who is drying nicely in the sun, sat outside and had a cigar with a glass of wine, checked over my costume and, maybe, finishing the bottle of wine.


----------



## MrGrimm

Well folks, I can't complain about the weather up here, it's clear and a little cold. I do feel for all of you having snow issues! WTF? Sending positive vibes out to all... 

I am working on my last new prop of the year, hopefully I'll be done by tomorrow. I got my shed empty and the stirring witch in there today. Got the cemetery fence and stones up...

Still a lot to do tonight and tomorrow!

It's CRUNCH time people! Power through it and enjoy yourselves. Tomorrow is the whole reason we put yourselves through this torture all year 

Let's remember have fun out there!

Good Haunting to all!

Boo!


----------



## Vlad

the scares are up, most eye candy rooms finished, cemetery all set up, running lights after dark tonight, decorating the tunnel, blacklight room and reception tent last cause it'll be warmer in there, lol. It's friggin cold, the place is a swamp with melting snow and I've had wet feet practically since I got here this morning. I love Halloween!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I'm glad we decided to do our haunt/party on yesterday so we can take the little kids trick or treating tomorrow. Got lots of plans for next year just taking a day or two to recovers and get some work around the farm done.


----------



## Ghostess

GAH! My feet hurt. That is all, carry on. ;-)


----------



## debbie5

Gonna be the first Halloween in my lifetime that I will have hand & body warmers on me! (kids, too). it's gonna be 27 degrees tomorrow night...hopefully it won't be too cold when ToTing is going on.


----------



## Spooky1

Just pulled my birthday cake out of the oven. Smells so good, I may have some tonight.


----------



## debbie5

CAKE!!??!! I'll be right over!!! I make a mean frosting....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

:madkin:

i got a nasty trick tonight. my wallet got stolen while eating at fuddruckers. i want to cry and at the same time, i'm mad as hell. grrrrr!


----------



## aquariumreef

Who did it!?!


----------



## GothicCandle

Ahhhh where the heck is my fog fluid!!!???


----------



## hazeldazel

oh that sux, dark angel! are you sure it was stolen and not just lost? maybe turned in?


----------



## Lunatic

Sorry to here that Dark Angel.


----------



## Lunatic

Ya know what I'm thinking now? I'm thinking that I started way way too late to get my **** together this year. Sorry for cussing but I needed to vent.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hazeldazel said:


> oh that sux, dark angel! are you sure it was stolen and not just lost? maybe turned in?


positive. the funny thing is that somehow my purse ended up under the table a few feet away. my cellphone was there but not my wallet. the restuant manager called the bike police (we were downtown) and we made a report.

*sigh* i really liked that wallet. it's gonna suck butt to get everything replaced...grrrr. i so don't need this right now! :madkin:


----------



## MrGrimm

Happy Halloween to all my fellow haunters out there! It's past midnight here on the east coast, so I figured I'd stop prop building and wish you guys and gals the very best of Halloweens!!!

Have fun everyone! :googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

MrGrimm said:


> Happy Halloween to all my fellow haunters out there! It's past midnight here on the east coast, so I figured I'd stop prop building and wish you guys and gals the very best of Halloweens!!!
> 
> Have fun everyone! :googly:


Don't be such a halloweinor, it's still 3.5 hours for me.


----------



## scareme

Happy Halloween! Sorry to hear about all the problems on the east coast. My husband keeps aking me if I'm sure I want to move north when we retire in a couple of years. He does have a point there. I like this southern weather where all we need is a sweatshirt on All Hallows Eve. I hope the power comes on for everyone so they can finish thier set-ups. I'd better get back to work. These petals aren't going to glue themselves.


----------



## Vlad

So sorry to hear the bad news DA.
Happy Halloween everyone!!


----------



## Dixie

I'ts here, it's here, IT'S HERE!!!!!!!!!! Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


Happy Halloween everyone!!!


----------



## Zurgh

The way things have been going...


> Zurgh-Me, "damn thee torpedoes n' zombies! FULL speed ahead! More fuel to the reactors, I said FULL POWER! Jump, I say, JUMP!!!"
> 
> Zurgh-Myself, "Aye aye, Cap'n! All over it, like a hobo on a ham sammitch!"
> 
> Zurgh-I, "Ooooh, shiny things... Oh, LOOK! A distraction!"
> 
> Zurghlette, "Where?"
> 
> Other Zurghlings, "Hwha..."
> 
> Zurghs' wife, "..." Sighs, rolls eyes, and shakes head.
> :googly:


Good luck & take lots of pics & vids!
Happy All Hallows Eve, y'all!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Happy Halloween, everyone! Hope everyone has a GREAT night!


----------



## Revenant

Let's be scary out there, folks!!! HAPPY HALLOWEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNN!!!


----------



## morbidmike

HAPPY HALLOWEEN !!!!!!!! everybody and Happy B-day Spooky1 and Spirt Halloween store.....havent been around much going through a busy spell so I 'll take all the cash I can get the slow season is coming up quickly


----------



## morbidmike

tomorrow the Halloween clock starts over PAY ATTENTION people it spins faster every year it seems


----------



## autumnghost

Happy Halloween everyone! Have fun, stay safe and stay warm!


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Halloween!!!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

It's here it's here it's here!!!


----------



## Manon

My party was a total hit on Saturday night. I'm completely ready to scare the ToTs, candy waiting, in my costume for work (at 6 a.m.!!!) and ready to go!

Happy Hallowe'en everyone!!!


----------



## GothicCandle

And here begins my last halloween here at mom'shouse


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thanks Zurgh, i really needed to laugh! you crazy psycho! Happy Haunting everyone!


----------



## tcass01

Looks like I am scaring TOTs without my evil witch (Lisa) this year. She is so bummed. Her mom was taken to the ER at 2:00AM. She is start to fail at fighting cancer. 
My 4 teenaged minions have stepped up to make the haunt a sucsessful one this year. My Eldest (Josh) even took off of work, to make sure the yard is complete....I think I've got the makings of a real evil sidekick there, He has his priorities straight. His girl friend is going to a party and he chose to stay and help...gotta love that kid.


----------



## Death's Door

morbid mike said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN !!!!!!!! everybody and Happy B-day Spooky1 and Spirt Halloween store.....havent been around much going through a busy spell so I 'll take all the cash I can get the slow season is coming up quickly


Yeah - we know what you've been up to - you're making out with the sewer dweller you created. I got your number.

Happy Birthday to Spooky1!!!!!!


----------



## autumnghost

Don't know whether to be thrilled about Halloween or bummed because this is my last day with a job. Boy am I mixed up.


----------



## Death's Door

Autumn - I wish you the best of luck. Yes, that can be a mix bag of feelings today. I hope you can enjoy Halloween today regardless.

Someone take these cheetohs away from me!!!

I have been busy and having fun today that I forget brush my teeth. Don't worry, I'm going in now to do it.


----------



## stagehand1975

Forum seems kind of quiet today, I wonder why. Lol.


----------



## debbie5

Oh Lordy. My 7 year old has strep throat. 
She's a weird kid..NO symptoms except for looking like hell by 4pm. I told her only 15 min (if that) of ToTing. I shouldn't take her at all...I know, I know...I dropped off spider cupcakes to her class today and the kids in there sound like a TB ward! """hackhackhack""..""sniffle"".."snot!"" BLECH! So, am I a BAD MOM for taking her ToTing, possibly making her worse & having her breathe on people or a good mom for compromising?? Dr. Spock has nothing in his books about this situation... LOL!


----------



## debbie5

Ohhhh...I stopped at the Jewish deli on way home from the docs to pick up chicken soup for the kid..she got a hot dog & I got a reuben. 
RREEEUUBBEeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn....it's like a lil bite of heaven.


----------



## Spooklights

Happy Halloween, everyone! 

Debbie, I hope your daughter is better soon. I guess my Mom was a bad Mom too-when my sister had strep throat we all went on vacation, sister included. I don't remember it being that great, but there you have it. 

Spooky, I hope you are enjoying your birthday. Did you get new shark pants? 

And to all the snow 'victims', I hope everything works out for the big night tonight. 

I'm sneaking out of work now. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## tcass01

Debbie, you could dress her up like a doctor with a face mask and be "doing the right thing" and being the awesome mom for letting her TOT.


----------



## Death's Door

TOTers should be arriving around 3 p.m. today. I chillin' right now.


----------



## niblique71

Halloween was postponed here. They'll be having halloween next saturday. We'll be open tonight but we wont be giving out out any candy till the official day. Well, maybe to a few kids if any show up. Man this feels weird. The bright side is that perhaps a few nj/pa haunters can visit my display. It's usually only open for 2-3 days cause it blocks my entire driveway. PS......

Still no cable or internet so it phone posts till they fix things.


----------



## aquariumreef

Happy Christmas! Err, merry valentines day! Oh crap, it's Halloween already! *runs to go check on skeletons*


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Happy Halloween everyone!! It stopped raining here long enough for me to get the skeletons on the roof on Sunday and today it stopped about noon. I ran around like crazy getting everything out and now its 7:53 and only 3 tots. Before this I think my worse year was about 30 tots. Oh well. On the bright side I love my fog machine! I bought it at an after Halloween sale at Targets (2 actually) for five bucks along with many quarts of fog juice for 75 cents and year after year this thing keeps on being amazing!! Is it wrong to love a fog machine so much it cheers you up a bit about having no tots? lol. 

I don't think my neighbors are happy about so few tots either; I keep on seeing people peek out windows and doors looking for kids when I'm peeking out my door looking for kids.


----------



## morbidmike

566 tots this year a little down from 620 last year oh well ..hope all went well for everyone !!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Notes for next year:
*Sweet Mother of Jefferson Davis!! wear socks! 
*remember you need to allot time for putting on the kid's makeup...they will ask you to do it at 5pm, when you are already freaking out. DO NOT YELL (again). You screwed up, not them. 
*have back up plan if your kid gets strep throat & your daytime last minute to-do list gets thrown into a tizzy. Even better, don't HAVE a last minute to do list!
*make sure you have enough power for a heater on the porch...remember the hand& body warmers you were going to use??
*sockets that screw into the porch light sockets & give you 2 more outlets: genius!
*what ever way the haunt turns out (is lit, arranged, etc.), may not be your version of great, but it's GREAT for everyone else.

That Spirit $50 jumping spider was worth every penny. Many people asked if I was giving out worms again. This was my first almost windless night since we started, so my real candles stayed lit, but I still froze my ars off. Many MANY people said they make sure to come to my house every year... (the woman from 4 years ago says she still has the shrunken head I gave her!!)which reminds me of why I do this. To keep Halloween alive & make memories for kids. And when people slam on their brakes twenty feet down the street and reverse to come BACK to my house..SWEET!!


----------



## randomr8

morbid mike said:


> 566 tots this year a little down from 620 last year oh well ..hope all went well for everyone !!!!!!


GAK! I was happy to get the 56 we had! Happy Halloween!!


----------



## aquariumreef

ToTing hasn't started yet.  Hopefully everything will work flawlessly, super nervous right now!


----------



## niblique71

Wow, Ummm Errrrr Well.... Ummmm.... Halloween was postponed till next week, and we still had over 75 TOTers.... If feels wierd but cool since we have a second chance to have halloween.... WOOO HOOO!!!! and the best part is... If your an NJ Haunter or near enough to travel here We'd LOVE to see ya'll. We'd LOVE to meet some new haunters that are otherwise too busy to visit. OR some old friends that are Always too busy to visit LOL. We'll be Open (again) this Friday and Saturday Nov 4th and 5th. The 5th is our towns official make up Halloween.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Best Halloween ever! I couldn't have asked for better! I even had some little minions to help me out! I'm so thrilled at how well everything went!


----------



## Spooklights

Wow, Halloween night this year was a perfect as it ever gets. I had a couple of 20-somethings bring their children, and tell me they used to ToT at my house when they were younger. I had one young woman bring her out-of-town guests (they were from Kentucky) to see my house. We had a lot of really young kids this year, and very few teens, so I guess the cycle is starting over again. And the 'drunkies' across the street stayed sober for once. Yay! We had somewhere around 300 kids, and a lot of people complimented the house and yard, and asked questions about the props. It's so great when people notice the work you put into things. I also came up with an idea for a prop when I heard someone commenting on our "one way" sidewalk- we're going to make a creepy sign that says something like "one way....no return" and put it down where the sidewalk begins. All in all, it was a fabulous night.


----------



## aquariumreef

One family down... :evil:


----------



## Draik41895

Can't count the number of complements, too bad the ToT traffic is slowing down. Looks like were almost done here.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Ok, well I spoke to soon. Right after I posted I got slammed and it didn't stop until about ten. I got about 40 plus more tots (lost count at 40) I was thrilled!!! Much better than 3 lol. I still had to much candy. I was giving away 2 or 3 bags at a time, which the kids loved. My neighbors shut down at about 10:00PM, I went until about 10:30. I felt guilty about that...because I had the fx going (and um kinda loud, I wanted to attract tots). I do normally go until 11:00 though. Lots of compliments too and people took pictures. 

Still lots of candy left over. I know people think well more for you, but I don't want it (even though it's all great candy). I wish I had bought less or given out 4 bags per tot.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm exhausted and Roxy is asleep on the couch next to me. Halloween was great. The weather was perfect and there was almost no wind, so the fog was hanging low. Most stuff has been brought in and the house is a disaster.  My nephew helped out (dressed as a werewolf) to give the ToTs some extra scares. Just had a glass of wine and some birthday cake. So far 49 is pretty good. :googly:


----------



## Manon

Great night! No wind, tons of ToTs, lots and lots of compliments on the yard and plenty of candy. 

Monday is actually a really good ToTing night. I think Friday and Saturday people are at parties. Tonight was super fun. I actually had one ToTer (about 13 years old) scream and nearly run into the house when the hedge monster started up!


----------



## MommaMoose

Had several of the kids that grew up in the neighborhood return with their children tonight. Got lots of compliments from kids and adults. Several "This is my favorite place to come trick or treat cause you let us really look at the stuff." Those kids of course had to bring their friends to show off. Lots of discussion over the props and even a few that asked me to show them how to make some of the stuff. Even though we only had 40ish ToT's it was more than last year and sure to be more next year. Love word of mouth.


----------



## Draik41895

I bought my girlfriend a pumpkin, Helped her with her first JoL. Results:










A really bad picture of us together (better ones on friends phones)


----------



## Goblin

Got everything done. People driving by would slow down to look. Night came and no trick-or-treaters as usual. 
I took this year and run a dark nylon cord over my cemetary and hung my hanging ghost and reapers on it. I had 
ghosts coming out of the grraves and flying around the cemetery. Now comes the part I always hate........taking 
it all down and pack it away for another year!


----------



## Zurgh

Lookin good, Draik!

Happy B-Day, Spooky1!

Sorry Gobbie, I hope ya get some tots next year... at least you are getting some looks, can you set up any earlier than you do now?

Sssoooooo tired... couldn't sleep last night, but had no energy to pull an all niter. Finished the lawn decor today, 15 zombies spread out about the cemetery, and the 8 courtyard zombies & assorted props. Was fully operational before the 1st tot's showed up. Only finished 2 masks... the ones for the Zurghlings. Afterward, pulled all the zombies & lawn decor (not including the fence or the tombstones) out of the yard.

Had all my siblings & my Dad & a few friends here, and they got to hear that sweet haunting music... the ear splitting sound of a group of kids (tweens) shrieking in fear and running away as fast as they possibly could from my haunt.


----------



## Vlad

I'm exhausted, so naturally it's time to get up and do something Halloween related, it's after sales time. With my son working at Spirit everything is 75% off. 

Crazy night and crazy good. With a lot of the town still without power from the storm,our town did an automated mass email and phone message telling everyone that TOTing was banned in areas without power, and that they were sponsoring a trunk or treat at one of the high schools. Usually my least favorite way of hearing people spend the holiday but understandable this time.
Lots and lots of screaming. lots of TOTers, everything went great. Friends stopping by to stay and watch. I crawled home and passed out, lol. One confirmed peetality and heard whispers through the walls of others, lol. And noooooo not the little kids, they had fun! 
Time to drag myself up and head out to the sales........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## randomr8

Spooky1 said:


> I'm exhausted and Roxy is asleep on the couch next to me. Halloween was great. The weather was perfect and there was almost no wind, so the fog was hanging low. Most stuff has been brought in and the house is a disaster.  My nephew helped out (dressed as a werewolf) to give the ToTs some extra scares. Just had a glass of wine and some birthday cake. So far 49 is pretty good. :googly:


Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Vlad

And did I mention Good morning all !! Only 364 days left, get your slacker a##es to work on those props! lol


----------



## randomr8

debbie5 said:


> Oh Lordy. My 7 year old has strep throat.
> She's a weird kid..NO symptoms except for looking like hell by 4pm. I told her only 15 min (if that) of ToTing. I shouldn't take her at all...I know, I know...I dropped off spider cupcakes to her class today and the kids in there sound like a TB ward! """hackhackhack""..""sniffle"".."snot!"" BLECH! So, am I a BAD MOM for taking her ToTing, possibly making her worse & having her breathe on people or a good mom for compromising?? Dr. Spock has nothing in his books about this situation... LOL!


No yer not. When you know your kid, you know what they can take. We've done the same with ours for various things. Can't keep a good kid down...


----------



## randomr8

I was thrilled that everything worked.


----------



## niblique71

Man this is WIERD. It's the Day after Halloween, The Clock/Ticker on hauntforum says 365 days till Halloween. Apparently our town wasn't the only one in this area to Postpone halloween. We could get SLAMMED with over 1000 Toters this comming saturday as a lot of people already visited the one neighboring town that didn't get hit as hard as we did. I expect those that did to double dip and come visit us..... Cool.

Reminder to all those that are local to come visit. I've never had, Nor probably ever will have my stuff set up for this long again. We've Decided that Friday night is our official open house evening.


----------



## randomr8

tcass01 said:


> Looks like I am scaring TOTs without my evil witch (Lisa) this year. She is so bummed. Her mom was taken to the ER at 2:00AM. She is start to fail at fighting cancer.
> My 4 teenaged minions have stepped up to make the haunt a sucsessful one this year. My Eldest (Josh) even took off of work, to make sure the yard is complete....I think I've got the makings of a real evil sidekick there, He has his priorities straight. His girl friend is going to a party and he chose to stay and help...gotta love that kid.


Hope everything worked OK!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Looking good Draik!

the morning after, alas no after halloween shopping for me. no bus pass and lots of cleaning to do...*sigh*


----------



## tcass01

Patiently I wait all year, planning, building, stressing. We all go through it. Then the big night is here. Everything is set. Scarers ar hiding. Lights are on. Ice in the fog chiller. Candy bucket is full. And a flip of the switch and HHHMMMMMMMMM, no freakin' fog...WTF! I tested this thing yeaterday. Damn it! If it isn't always something....I can't win! 
Did you ever get that feeling that you are Linus Van Pelt and You just missed the Great Pumpkin...AAAARRGGHHH!


----------



## debbie5

What is IN the fog juice (from Target) we use, anyway?? I sat next to my fogger all night and today my lungs feel like crap!! 
And now comes the REAL challenge: how to pack everything up. Every year, I swear I am gonna Martha Organize stuff, so I can find what I need and only pull out the bins I need. And every year, I give up and just throw crap in bins....and I realize I have a HUGE amount of prosthetics & makeup. I'm too cheap to throw it out...


----------



## tcass01

it has Glycol in it....A quote from the American Journal of Industrial Medicine. "looked at adverse respiratory effects in crew members on a wide variety of entertainment venues ranging from live theatres, concerts, television and film productions to a video arcade. This study determined that cumulative exposure to glycol-based fogs were associated with acute and chronic adverse effects on respiratory health. This study found that short-term exposure to glycol fog was associated with coughing, dry throat, headaches, dizziness, drowsiness, and tiredness."
SSSHHHH, don't tell anyone or they will outlaw them and ruin our day.


----------



## Death's Door

Gooda Morning All! Just had breakfast with hubby and just took two advils. Fun day yesterday. The family came over at 7 p.m. last night and didn't leave until 9:30-10 p.m. I was glad to sit and have drinks/appetizers with them because TOTing was over at 7 p.m. I'm hoping the fresh air will wake me up while I taking down the cemetary fence and outside decorations. I just finished the last three almond joys that were in the candy basket. C'mon advil and candy bars - kick in!


----------



## Manon

debbie5 said:


> Every year, I swear I am gonna Martha Organize stuff, so I can find what I need and only pull out the bins I need.


I have all my bins labeled. Lighting, body parts, serving/food pieces, fencing, etc. I will bring it all into the house today and throw everything in to the bins they belong in. Easy peasy. It certainly makes set up much, much easier next year!


----------



## debbie5

Yeah Manon...I'm stuck inside with Lil Miss Sickness, so I may as well spend the day labelling bins and shuffling the stuff around so it fits. She just had her lunch of antibiotics, chicken soup and a chocolate cupcake!  

Thanks for the info tcass...coughcoughcough...(looking for inhaler).


----------



## Evil Queen

Christmas commercials have started, ughhhh.

Don't you just love the day after Halloween hangover, eyes feel swollen from too much time under the blacklights, lungs congested from breathing too much fog, ears ringing from the music.


----------



## Vlad

My voice is shot.


----------



## debbie5

Don't forget bowel issues from too much everything. Cupcakes, candy, pumpkins seeds...NOT good. Pass the Prep H, Desitin or Crisco..whatever you've got.. owie. (scooting on floor like a wormy pug..)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I made a convert last night! My wife has been saying for 5 years that she'd never go through a haunted house, and she went through one TWICE last night! The guy we've been working with for the last few weeks let her go through once for free for her birthday last night, and then she wanted to go through again. I'm so proud *sniff, sniff*. Now she doesn't get so bent out of shape when I want to play with foggers and foam, lol. She even offered to come help me build a tombstone that we're planning to give Geoff free of charge in appreciation for him helping us get our foot in the door with a couple of other haunt owners.

Like you, Vlad, I sound like a frog with laryngitis. I'm also so sore I can barely work, plus I'm coughing out roughly 5 gallons of fog juice. Froggy's actually tastes much better coming back out than cheap fluid, though. Maybe they should use that as a marketing slogan.


----------



## randomr8

I love Spirit Halloween....the day after Halloween


----------



## debbie5

"Haunter's Lung"....LOL.


----------



## randomr8

debbie5 said:


> "Haunter's Lung"....LOL.


LOL New epitaph.


----------



## autumnghost

It's the day after Halloween. Time for Hauntkateer role call. Everyone make it through unscathed? We had a fantastic time! Lots of ToTs, lots of compliments and everything worked. Thank you Halloween gods.

The favorite prop? I had a blucky left over and couldn't stand to leave him out so I propped him up on hubby's Harley. Everyone LOVED it. A 2 second, last minute thing was the favorite. Hubby laughed his butt off all night long.


----------



## aquariumreef

*yawns*


----------



## debbie5

**takes another Aleve**


----------



## Spooklights

Well, the most depressing week of the year started today. I got my outside Halloween stuff all taken down and put away, and the next few days I'll spend taking down decorations inside the house. Boo.


----------



## Death's Door

Spooklights said:


> Well, the most depressing week of the year started today. I got my outside Halloween stuff all taken down and put away, and the next few days I'll spend taking down decorations inside the house. Boo.


I hear ya. I just finished outside about an hour ago and came in for for a snack and some vino. Most of the outside decorations are down in the basement in the waiting area. I guess I will be starting on the Spooky Town display once I find room on the dining room table. Once that's done, I start on the rest of the inside decorations. Man, am I tired today.

New dictionary term: *Stairmaster* - One who goes up and down the stairs (basement, upstairs, downstairs) for hours without dropping a damn box or prop and without tripping oneself.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It is disappointing that I haven't done the Haunt in several years...though, I have nothing to take down and drive to storage which would take me until the end of November .... I really was hating that part!


----------



## Manon

I still have to go home and take everything down. I brought in everything moderately valuable or easily stolen late last night, everything left out now is the big stuff. Oy. It's gonna be another long night!


----------



## Draik41895

I have to take some pictures, so its all staying out tonight. right now im drinking "The great pumpkin" hot cocoa in my Jack o Lantern mug, mixed with a kit kat


----------



## Death's Door

Sounds good Draik. Not kit kats left here. By the way I like the picture of you and your girlfriend.


----------



## Spooky1

Draik, the pumpkin looks good. Good jop on introducing your GF to some Halloween traditions. 

We hit Spirit for the 50% off sale. Picked up a few smaller things that can be used for props.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last night was about as perfect a Halloween as we could get (although just a wee bit too cold). No wind, so fog hugged the ground, our nephew mastered the art of the subtle scare and spooked several people (one teenage girl came screaming up the walkway, opened the front door to come into the house still screaming, then saw me and screamed again), and several folks took the time to actually look at all the things we had in the yard. Almost everyone was in costume, too (I did get one "I'm a rapper" so I told him he had to rap a song about Halloween, which he did).

We got many compliments on the decor from ToTs of all ages, a lot of people took pictures, and one of the neighbor kids came back with camera and camcorder to shoot video once all the ToTs were gone. Based on candy/bracelet count, we had around 80 ToTs. Took us about 1.5 to 2 hours to get the set up torn down and props brought back inside, so now our basement looks like this:










We're beat today, but all in all, a very good Halloween was had by all.


----------



## debbie5

Roxy- your basement looks like my living room. YIKES!


----------



## Spooky1

Now we have about 300 pictures to go through from yesterday. I think it will take a while to put together our haunt video.


----------



## Vlad

That's no lie Bio, I sound like my voice is changing again, lol. Most people say I never matured mentally past that point anyway.

Me too Random, I was there when Spirit opened to take the 50% off, then my son's 25% off discount on top of that.


----------



## Vlad

Ugh, I envy those who can get it all in in a day or two. It's going to take me past this weekend just to get it down to the main walls and room framing.


----------



## Vlad

OMG Roxy, LMAO, just what is that in the farthest upper left of the pic?? And I'm with Debbie, that's what most of my basement, workroom and garage look like all year long!


----------



## debbie5

Jeez, Vlad..even I know it's one of Spooky1's Betty Page pics....


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Vlad, I think you're referring to Spooky1's full size Bettie Page standup She does not go outside for Halloween:jol:


----------



## debbie5

so tired. goodnight


----------



## Vlad

lol, I've led a sheltered life


----------



## morbidmike

started at 7:11 am put away all props neatly in the garage it took till 11:00 am then I cut and bagged all the leaves and grass.....went to some 50% off sales got some strobes ....foggers....timmers....lights....and some meshy material ....then came home cleaned the basement Labor-A-Tory glued some foam up and then proceeded to make dinner ...bacon and pancakes .....watched the new pirates of the Caribbean then went back to the Lab and rough carved 3 new heads ...I have sooooo much to do for next year.....I gave the neighbor gal 5 of my props ...wearwolf..lil zombie...the hearse driver..the hatchet man..and my grave yard keeper ....now for the new creations !!!!!


----------



## Dixie

I'm practically sleeping at the keyboard. But I don't feel right going to bed first while Jaybo is out there taking a gabillion pictures of the haunt. He needs to hurry, LOL.


----------



## Vlad

Goodnight Deb. I'm still too tired to sleep.


----------



## Manon

It's not even 8p.m. here but I've been packing props since 2:30 and I'm beat. I just took a shower and I'm going to sit in bed doing a crossword until I can no longer focus. G'night all!


----------



## RoxyBlue

So happy we both took today off for some post Halloween R&R, which included a trip to the local Spirit store for the 50% off sale.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I was robbed! The Halloween store here closed down for good yesterday. No after Halloween sale or anything. I had saved up a decent chunk of change to go to that 50% off sale too!


----------



## Draik41895

How long after Halloween does spirit stay open? I can see about going tomorrow.


----------



## scareme

Halloween was great last night. The weather was perfect. Spent the night in short sleeved shirt, can't ask for better than that. The nieghbor across the street, who never passes out candy, just sits in her dark house all night called. She asked if I saw anyone in her yard last night. I had about 700 tots, plus their parents, some grandparents, and 4 dogs on leashes at my place, but I'm suppose to keep an eye on her house? She said a lawn ornament was stolen, and since I had so many people over did I know what happened to it. Am I taking it wrong, or is she acting like it's my fault since I have a yard haunt? I told her I was busy, and since she was home I wasn't really watching her yard. I don't know what she expects me to do. 
In other news, Rick made it as far as England, and the plane broke down. They are not sure how long it will take them to find the part and then get it fixed, so he doesn't know when he will get home. Hopefuly Thur or Fri. I was hoping he would help me put things away. He's probably hoping I'll have it finished before he gets home. At least now I'll have time to hide the things I've bought today at the 1/2 price sales.


----------



## Vlad

Draik, I've never heard of them being open for more than the one day after, The store my son worked at closed last night.


----------



## Vlad

> At least now I'll have time to hide the things I've bought today at the 1/2 price sales.


Every cloud has a silver lining......... lol sorry to hear he was delayed,


----------



## morbidmike

our Halloween city closes today yesterday was 50% off day I think Spirit closed yesterday but good news we get to see more Christmas stuff BLAAAAAAAHHHHH


----------



## Vlad

It's nice coming back to work after being off over a week. ugh, They didn't do anything while I was gone, used up all the supplies without ordering more, even the garbage dumpster is overflowing. Plus my order picking machine is in pieces, WTF it was fine when I left????? Every pair of safety glasses gone, including my own that I left on my desk. They're not one use disposables people. This calls for quick managerial thinking. I'm going to pour another cup of coffee, have a smoke, then go for a nice long ride to grainger, followed by murdering my machine mechanic here.


----------



## Dixie

I really hate having to go to work on the days right after Halloween. Feel like I have been run over by a truck, LOL.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Woke up to blizzard conditions and school closures. Great. I still have to get across town.


----------



## Draik41895

Laaame, I wouldve went, but I had to go to the neurologist. He told me that I twitch. Duh, thats why I came here!


----------



## debbie5

"At least now I'll have time to hide the things I've bought today at the 1/2 price sales.

That is just SHAMEFUL... to hide things from your spouse!!

(**stuffing 1/2 price werewolf costume and tights deep down into a bin so hubby won't see them...hiding receipt**)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Back at work and have month end billing to do now. Such a restful thing to do after the rush of Halloween


----------



## debbie5

I just got back from Target and it took all my fortitude NOT to buy the 1/2 price cow and fuzzy bat costume. They were all out of fog juice  but I did score 2 bean bag toss games for school party next year and some parachute-guy treats for ToTers. Still digging out my living room, which looks like a new show: "Halloween Hoarders" ....and I'm still coughing and dry from my Haunter's Lung.


----------



## tcass01

Dixie said:


> I really hate having to go to work on the days right after Halloween. Feel like I have been run over by a truck, LOL.


I hear ya Dix, the cold night air, the running around scaring kids, fogger lung, all add up to aching joints andsore feet in the morning. But I so love the Haunt.


----------



## Spooky1

Back to work and now we get to prepare for moving the offices and labs at the end of the month, as well as getting all our regular work done. Now if only my back would stop hurting.


----------



## debbie5

"Father, forgive me, for I ate McDonald's...please, Lord, make a fast food joint that has healthy food and a DRIVE THRU WINDOW..please, Lord....hear my plea...my hindquarters cannot take much more of my sin..."


----------



## debbie5

Who needs one of these??
Amazon.com: Trophy Music Washboard Tie: Toys & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41zijjaNVaL


----------



## Vlad

I don't, I need two.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I guess its my turn to report in.

I went to target with my sis and BIL and scored the lighted hanging bat for 50% off. Thats only $10! woohooo! i was staring at that display all season and now its all mine! 

I wanted the wreath too, but i may have to nix it and wait till tomorrow. hoping it will still be there!

Just finished packing away the Orphanage. Everything i have minus the skull-o-cycle, the pumpkin and fogger/with case fit into two bins. Its all good now...but i'm starting to miss the little monsters already. I still have lots more cleaning to accompish...*sigh*

Mini Rant: so, i while walking through Target, i saw the christmas display was nearly up...WTF, it took two weeks to set up for halloween but the christmas display was up over night? *blink blink!* *sigh*


----------



## Vlad

Most of the Christmas displays were going up here just after they put the Halloween stuff out.


----------



## debbie5

The Wee Child just came home from school and said, "Is it okay if I practice my violin before I do my homework?" 
How did I get such a good child?? Maybe switched at the hospital nursery....


----------



## PirateLady

Ok we made it back from Williamsburg in one piece. Had a great time.. Went on a ghost tour Halloween nite.... a great way to spend halloween... Hope all had a great halloween and not too much weather related problems. OH and as a side note... our great HOA decided to cancel the halloween parade on Sunday the 30th and moved it to this weekend... AFTER HALLOWEEN.... Losers can't get anything right...... Will have pictures of our trip later once we get them organized.... Happy Belated Halloween !!!!


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> I just got back from Target and it took all my fortitude NOT to buy the 1/2 price cow and fuzzy bat costume. They were all out of fog juice  but I did score 2 bean bag toss games for school party next year and some parachute-guy treats for ToTers. Still digging out my living room, which looks like a new show: "Halloween Hoarders" ....and I'm still coughing and dry from my Haunter's Lung.


I bought all the parachute guys for toters too. I picked up about 200. Now I only need to find 500 more. And I thought of you when I was in Target. They had an isle full of Count Chocula, Boo Berry and Franken Berry on half price along with the rest of the Halloween things. Time to stock up now.


----------



## scareme

PirateLady said:


> Ok we made it back from Williamsburg in one piece. Had a great time.. Went on a ghost tour Halloween nite.... a great way to spend halloween... Hope all had a great halloween and not too much weather related problems. OH and as a side note... our great HOA decided to cancel the halloween parade on Sunday the 30th and moved it to this weekend... AFTER HALLOWEEN.... Losers can't get anything right...... Will have pictures of our trip later once we get them organized.... Happy Belated Halloween !!!!


Now you just need to hit all the 1/2 price sales, and you will have the best display in the parade. They probably just wanted to postpone the parade untill you got home. What's a parade without their PirateLady?


----------



## Evil Queen

Spent $100 on 50% off candy at Walmart this morning. Merry Christmas kids!


----------



## Spooklights

debbie5 said:


> The Wee Child just came home from school and said, "Is it okay if I practice my violin before I do my homework?"
> How did I get such a good child?? Maybe switched at the hospital nursery....


What a great thing! My Mom always used to let me practice piano (which I loved to do) before I did homework, so I'm glad you're doing the same with your child. I think it actually helped my concentration when I did music first, then homework.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I spent the day honoring Vietnam Veterans at a veterans salute. Almost didn't make it through the playing of Amazing Grace.


----------



## randomr8

I'm having a REALLY hard time even starting the yard cleanup.....


----------



## aquariumreef

Short-sleeved choir uniforms+cutting scars=awkward questions


----------



## Dark Angel 27

aquariumreef said:


> Short-sleeved choir uniforms+cutting scars=awkward questions


oh dear mercy, tell me you don't mutilate yourself...and those scars are just accidents with the exacto knife!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

This was my first Halloween ever that I put everything away the next day and was organized about it. Last year I put half the stuff away and then just left the rest kind of around the house lol. I'm not sure if this means I had a major burst of energy or if I'm getting old (sob). I do still have skeletons on the roof. I'll take them down this weekend....they are just so cute. Last year I left them up there until about Christmas. A neighbor finally got annoyed and wondered if I was going to take them down or slap Santa caps on them. That just cracked me up...and was awfully tempting.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> ...We got many compliments on the decor from ToTs of all ages, a lot of people took pictures, and one of the neighbor kids came back with camera and camcorder to shoot video once all the ToTs were gone. Based on candy/bracelet count, we had around 80 ToTs. Took us about 1.5 to 2 hours to get the set up torn down and props brought back inside, so now our basement looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're beat today, but all in all, a very good Halloween was had by all.


I love this picture.....My garage looks like this ...only, sadly, with a lot less.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Draik41895 said:


> I bought my girlfriend a pumpkin, Helped her with her first JoL. Results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A really bad picture of us together (better ones on friends phones)


Great job with your girlfriends first jol, wow that is a huge pumpkin....is it Ok for me to ask why it was her first jol? Also thank you for the pictures.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Just spent about 25 minutes teaching myself how to make LED pinspots and wash lights. Now I hope I can put my insomnia to rest, lol


----------



## Zurgh

All zombies are back in there pens, most everything else, too... Last is the fence & 'stones... looks like tomorrow is a coffee morning, as a storms a' brewin' for the afternoon. Lemon? Orange? Cherry? Beef? Lime? Just what creamer flavor goes best with coffee when ya' need that boost to tear apart your graveyard? I'm sure there was a commercial about that... Perhaps I'll spin the wheel o' answers or ask the wise ol' gnome... hmm, both require too long of an adventure to deal with directly... guess I'll chance calling them, although they are not known as early risers...


----------



## Headless

Ahhhh yessss the cleanup. Its on hold here too - Sunday was spent cleaning up and disposing of all the leftover food in the kitchen. Monday I was back at work. Tuesday we had an appointment with Shane's specialist to assess his back issues. Wednesday I had a very long day at my class for my Diploma of Management. I worked again today and tomorrow work as well - so cleaning will probably start Saturday. groan..........


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Best flavor for cleanup that I've found is Pumpkin Spice. It seems to make take down and cleanup less painful.


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all !! Ok, I'm back on the planet now. Too tired and too much stress from Halloween and the storm, and too much outside BS really had me in a work-sleep cycle. The still outside props are thinning quickly and with the weather looking good for the next four days there's a good chance I can get it all in, and the castle down before it gets soaked and delayed. I soooo need to get some fun going, and say f#$k the drama, lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yes sir you do.


----------



## gypsichic

I'm on H'ween Cleanup Strike til tomorrow or Sat. After all the effort, I deserve a break!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's not going to work for me...git to it!


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Roxy - in the picture you posted, I think I see an orb or two in the left side (not Bettie Page's orbs) of the picture. It is located on the witches dress near her left arm. Check it out.


----------



## Vlad

> I'm on H'ween Cleanup Strike til tomorrow or Sat. After all the effort, I deserve a break!


Slacker lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Da Weiner, you're right. I'd like to believe some friendly spirits were checking out Bettie, er, um, I mean the props, but I suspect it was merely dust reflecting the flash of the camera


----------



## Vlad

> I suspect it was merely dust reflecting the flash of the camera


I've seen other pics of your house, and doubt there are any dust molecules in there, lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Vlad, you need to get your eyes checked for sure Dusting is typically the last chore I feel like doing when cleaning house.


----------



## Spooky1

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> That's not going to work for me...git to it!


Easy for you to say, Mr. I have nothing to clean up!


----------



## Spooky1

Vlad said:


> I've seen other pics of your house, and doubt there are any dust molecules in there, lol.


We like to keep the dust mites well fed at our house.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Spider webbing is still on the bushes and the mulch from the graves is still there, but other then that, it's all gone. 

What sucks is that some friends where going to come see it, didn't come and I was forced to take it all down Halloween night. They'll just have to wait for the YouTube video walk-through.


----------



## Vlad

But you just said.........



> Easy for you to say, Mr. I have nothing to clean up!


----------



## Hauntiholik

November 3rd is....

* Housewife's Day - thanks for everything you domestic engineers do!

* Sandwich Day - mmmmmmmm sandwich. Today honors John Montagu who was the fourth Earl of Sandwich. It is rumored that he invented the sandwich by having his servant bring him some meat between two slices of bread so that he could eat something and continue his 24 hour gambling game.

* National Men Make Dinner Day - that's right! Men are in charge of making dinner tonight. Since cavemen discovered fire, men have been grilling meat, though grilling does not count on National Men Make Dinner Day. Neither does sandwiches. The sandwich thing should be for lunch. It's only one day, so men put on your chef hat and give the cook for your family a break....unless you are normally the cook....then this is just a normal night for you....kinda sucks.


----------



## Vlad

> unless you are normally the cook....then this is just a normal night for you....kinda sucks.


Yes it does.......


----------



## Death's Door

From the looks of the homestead today, Housewife's Day was yesterday. I finished up putting all the boxes in the basement, regular curtains hung back up, dusted and vacumned around 8:30 last night. 

Today I have to do the laundry and mop the dining room and kitchen. Oh yeah, put the Halloween boxes in their place.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't have choir rehearsal tonight, so maybe it could be National Men Take The Wife Out To Dinner Day, in the event someone does not want to cook


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm not doing anything today. And I'm quite happy with that!


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> I don't have choir rehearsal tonight, so maybe it could be National Men Take The Wife Out To Dinner Day, in the event someone does not want to cook


Do I detect a hint? I don't think I've had my birthday dinner yet.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I want BBQ. Is it time to leave yet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go home, Haunti Tell them I said it was okay.

Birthday dinner? Oh, that's right, someone had a birthday on Halloween


----------



## Hauntiholik

He gets cake AND dinner?
You'd better let him choose the restaurant


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, that's how we do it - restaurant is birthday person's choice

Spooky1 bakes his own cake, BTW. It's a tradition.


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe some place with fried ice-cream.


----------



## Vlad

Take her to Hooters, lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Maybe some place with fried ice-cream.


Excellent choice!



Vlad said:


> Take her to Hooters, lol


You mean take _him_ And P.S. you're a bad boy, Vlad:jol:


----------



## Headless

Hauntiholik said:


> November 3rd is....
> 
> It's only one day, so men put on your chef hat and give the cook for your family a break....unless you are normally the cook....then this is just a normal night for you....kinda sucks.


I'm one of the lucky ones where the man cooks most nights.... Actually I cooked last night (3rd) so it was a change from the norm anyway.


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> Excellent choice!
> 
> You mean take _him_ And P.S. you're a bad boy, Vlad:jol:


Ooooh, Vladipoo


----------



## scareme

I've never had fried ice cream. Where does one find fried ice cream? 

Yesterday I got a call from base saying there was a problem with the plane Rick was on and they had to make an emergency landing in Scotland. So he wouldn't be home untill Friday. So when someone rang the doorbell at 11:30 last night I was scared. Turns out it was Rick, he didn't have his keys. When he went into work today they were all suprised to see him. I told he should have stayed home untill Fri. So yay, Rick is home!


----------



## Zurgh

Yard-work all done before the storm! Very little decor left to put away, and I can park in the garage, Yay! Got a beef roast & veggies in the oven with rice & veggie dish cookin on the stove (and I didn't know I was supposed to be the cook today...), Garlic bread, too. Was thinking about adding a desert... Something baked with candy... No response from the wheel & that gnome can curse like a sailor when ya' wake him up early. Todays coffee flavor was tea. I do still have to clean up the workshop area in the garage... A task I dread more than poking giant angry feral ooze cows with a sharpened stick at midnight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> I've never had fried ice cream. Where does one find fried ice cream?


Mexican/Salvadorean restaurants in our area have that delicacy on the menu. It's vanilla ice cream with a light, crunchy coating, deep fried and served with a bit of cinnamon, honey, and whipped cream. Some places offer a version with chocolate sauce, but it's hugely better without that (much as I like chocolate sauce).

So happy to hear Rick made it safely home! Are there still props he can help put away for you?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i need a husband. my feet are killing me today.

my adventure for the day was to brave the dangers of dress shopping. my cousin is getting married this saturday and i had nothing to wear. i don't know how the mall rats manage. it's not fun to shop and very frustrating.

thank goodness the ladies at Torrid were so helpful in finding me a good dress. I ended up with a dress that goes just below my knees. This is something I'm def not used to. i hate my knees and and legs and i'm about to show them off. thank goodness for tights. 

i'm sleepy, night everyone!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dark Angel 27 said:


> i need a husband. my feet are killing me today.


How do these two things go together again? LOL!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> How do these two things go together again? LOL!


*sigh* This just shows how exhausted i am. let me try again.

My feet are killing me, i wish i had a husband to give me foot massages.


----------



## Hauntiholik

They do that????


----------



## Draik41895

Hello would you like to change religions have a free book written by jesus!!!!


----------



## IMU

PirateLady said:


> OH and as a side note... our great HOA decided to cancel the halloween parade on Sunday the 30th and moved it to this weekend... AFTER HALLOWEEN.... Losers can't get anything right......


Actually, its called a Fall Festival with costume parade. :googly:


----------



## morbidmike

spider bites are healing well I got another one in my shirt again this year but this time I got welts the size of a quarter ...I'm starting to think the spiders dont want me in their garage....I hear they make a spider bomb to kill them all off I dont really wanna do that cuz I like to look at them they are very interesting creatures ..but I'd rather have dead spiders than huge itchy bites all over my body *sigh* what to do ?


----------



## trishaanne

Mike...kill the spiders and then keep their dead little bodies in a jar where you can look at them all you want...lol


----------



## Vlad

Good morning everyone. TGIF


----------



## Death's Door

Good morning and TGIF to Vlad and hauntforum members. 

Got all the halloween boxes put away in the basement. I just have to find a place for the gravestones and take down the bar decorations. 

After the halloween-to-do list for a month and a half and the taking down of the decorations and not to mention how quick halloween day goes, I actually was bored last night with nothing to do. I felt lost. Nothing on the tube and hubby was not home until 9:30 p.m. Not that I'm complaining but it just felt weird last night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> thank goodness the ladies at Torrid were so helpful in finding me a good dress. I ended up with a dress that goes just below my knees. This is something I'm def not used to. i hate my knees and and legs and i'm about to show them off. thank goodness for tights.


Actually, a hemline that hits at or just just below the knee is a very flattering length for pretty much all ladies. In my younger days I wore dresses and skirts much shorter (that being the style in the late 60s/early 70s), but the just-below-the-knee look is so much more attractive.


----------



## Vlad

> I just have to find a place for the gravestones and take down the bar decorations.


Bar, you have a bar???? Why wasn't I informed???? lol


----------



## Death's Door

Vlad said:


> Bar, you have a bar???? Why wasn't I informed???? lol


Sorry about that Vlad. That's where I will be tonight with a glass of wine and a cigar while I'm taking down the decorations. Instead of going outside to smoke, I sit and hang out at the bar. Care to join me.


----------



## Vlad

> Care to join me.


Ugh I wish I could, but I'll take a rain check. I'm still not even half way done with the tear down. Want to come tear down an 1100' castle instead of relaxing? lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

For anyone who does not want turkey for Thanksgiving, here's a non-turkey appetizer sure to please lovers of the other white meat:

http://eatocracy.cnn.com/2011/11/04/t-minus-20-beyond-the-bird-a-bacon-pig/?hpt=hp_c2

I think my arteries started clogging just from looking at the picture.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, let's go cut some wood....gots a new saw this mornin'...upped from the throw away crap I've bought over the last few years...good by craftsman and poulan, hello stihl.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> They do that????


i assume so...the good ones at least. but then i'm a closet romantic and i'm constantly surrouded by very affectionate couples.



RoxyBlue said:


> Actually, a hemline that hits at or just just below the knee is a very flattering length for pretty much all ladies. In my younger days I wore dresses and skirts much shorter (that being the style in the late 60s/early 70s), but the just-below-the-knee look is so much more attractive.


speaking of 70's. apparently that style is comming back. during my perilous foray into dress shopping i stopped at lane bryant to see what was there...and now i'm scarred for life. this associate persuaded me to try on a pencil dress that was black with a wide purple stripe down the middle. I looked like a character from the early episodes of star trek! 

if that's the style now, i'm gonna have to go back to my old fashon goth clothes. i'm so not shopping there again!


----------



## IMU

Just posted some pics from our trip: Halloween in Williamsburg. Not really Halloween since they don't celebrate, but it was a beautiful fall vacation!


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> Just posted some pics from our trip: Halloween in Williamsburg. Not really Halloween since they don't celebrate, but it was a beautiful fall vacation!


I see a couple folks I might know got put into the stocks. What did you do, taunt the King?

I love Williamsburg - haven't been back there in some years.


----------



## Spooky1

Humorous siting of the day. Coming back from lunch, I watched someone try to parallel park a Hummer. 

I went to Party City for their 75% off sale, but everything was only 50% off. Apparently the 75% off is only on-line or company stores and this was a franchise.


----------



## Manon

I must have haunted a little too hard. I am soooo sick. My sinuses feel like a tiny zombie invasion happened in there. Blergh. 

Going home from work to sit on the couch with a nice cuppa tea to watch my DVRed Hallowe'en episodes.


----------



## Vlad

Half an hour till weekend freedom! I can't wait. first stop is the food store to replace what I lost after the storms power outages, then it's home to kittens, cocktails, dinner and then who knows or cares, but it'll be peaceful and fun! 

Feel better Manon, sick on the weekend sucks.


----------



## Death's Door

I don't know if I'm up for tearing down a castle. However, I am gonna try to mow the lawn before going down to the bar to work on the decorations. Feel like being outside today.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Cockroaches are put away. Bye bye Halloween.


----------



## Spooky1

Don't forget daylight savings time ends 2am Sunday  So you gain an hour of sleep, or just stay up an hour later.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Saw the mormons coming up the road. Yeah, I threw a body on the porch.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Its in the 60s today, I'm cold.


----------



## Vlad

> Cockroaches are put away.


Were they hard to catch?


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all. Isn't it national something or other day today??


----------



## randomr8

LOL

http://www.isitaholidaytoday.com/

'Morning


----------



## Zurgh

Should I listen when the bread is trying to whisper dark, ancient secrets... or is it best to toss it and go back to bed... sometimes, I just can't be sure...


----------



## randomr8

So, Finally doing the the sorting and packing up (no time 'till now). This sucks. Bless my mother in law for letting me store stuff at her house. 30 minutes round trip maybe 5 0r 6 times today should do it.....sigh.


----------



## randomr8

Woot we just decided to keep the 1920's console radio I re-did for Halloween out. One less thing to pack!


----------



## Zurgh

...:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

50's here...putting on the shorts!


PrettyGhoul said:


> Its in the 60s today, I'm cold.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Vlad said:


> Were they hard to catch?


Not hard at all since they they are stapled to netting  It does take time to find the ones that fell off though.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Love the picture Zurgh!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Vlad said:


> Good morning all. Isn't it national something or other day today??


November 5th is....
* Guy Fawkes Day - also known as Gunpowder Day or Bonfire Night. Guy Fawkes who was a member of a group of Roman Catholic restorationists who tried to blow up Parliament with 36 barrels of gunpowder on this day in 1605. They were caught and brought to justice. Some Britains burn an effigy of Guy Fawkes in their bonfires.










* Bank Transfer Day - started by Kristen Christian in 2011 to encourage people to cancel their bank accounts and move to credit unions.

* Book Lovers Day - today is a day for all book lovers and those who love to read.


----------



## Vlad

So. The moral of Guy Fawkes day is never get caught, right??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yeah!

and love my new saw.


----------



## RoxyBlue

All decorations in the family room have been packed up for storage; furniture has been polished, and the regular knickknacks are back in place. One room down, seven to go plus the basement. Oh, and 2.5 bathrooms to clean.


----------



## Zurgh

Thanks, Haunti. The good Dr. Merlin lives on my shoulders during the cold months. As soon as I come in the door, he often leaps up. He is also known to fall asleep up there... and drool... for hours... Though, he does make a great neck-warmer...

And now, I'm one of the beautiful people, too... or beautifully demented, it's a confuselled kind o' day.:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

The last of the outdoor decorations (spider web, graveyard fence) are in now. Now just to finish packing everything up and storing them away.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

the cobwebs come down tomorrow. my friend did such a good job putting them up that i wanted to get a good night shot of them before the blue lights come down too.

went to my cousins wedding today and it was so very beautiful!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

was on the chainsaw some more....me likey.


----------



## aquariumreef

Tween girl parties are a fail. Even more when the dog gets half the cake when it's cooling outside. almface:


----------



## MommaMoose

Zurgh, I almost thought that somehow someone got a pic of my Boo and posted it. She doesn't like being a neck warmer but she does think that everyone needs an hour long belly massage. The two of them look like they could be from the same litter.


----------



## Dixie

5.7 earthquake in OKC about 30 minutes ago - you need to check in SCAREME!!!!!


----------



## Draik41895

A friend of mine just got her drivers license, but it didn't stop that truck. I hate accidents. She'll be missed.


----------



## Dixie

Oh Draik! I'm so very sorry to hear that  I wish I could give you a big hug.


----------



## scareme

Soo sorry to hear Draik. Losing someone really hurts.

Felt that earthquake. Rick was sleeping upstairs and it woke him up. The dogs started barking and the car alarm went off. Pretty scarey. I waited a few seconds, and when it didn't stop I stood in the doorway. Cabinet doors in the kitchen shook open. Kind of felt a train hit the house. Went outside to shut off the alarm and neighbors were standing outside, afraid to go back in their houses. There was a 4.7 one a little after midnight this morning. I guess this one was the after shock. What's going on with Oklahoma? I thought all we had to worry about was tornadoes.


----------



## Dixie

Gads, am I glad to hear from you girl. That worried me! I don't know nothing bout no earthquakes!!!


----------



## Zurgh

My condolences, Draik.

Hope everything is all right, scareme.

MamaMoose, if your Boo is around 5 years old and ½ Maine-****, it could be possable... Dr. Merlin's' origins are shrouded in mystery.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Draik, sorry to hear of the loss of your friend. 

scareme, glad to hear that you and your family are ok.

Just spent 4 hours in the E.R. for a doctor to tell me what I already knew. Flying baseballs break noses. Deviated septum, and bruised sinus cavity. I should be a beautiful sight tomorrow.


----------



## Vlad

Sorry to hear of your friends death Draik 
Remind me not to stand next to Scareme in a lightning storm
Ouch Bio, hope it heals quickly


----------



## Vlad

And Good morning Haunt Forum!!
I hope everyone set their clocks back. I gained an extra hour to make up for the two extra I stayed up in chat!


----------



## Dixie

Just about everything in this house runs on an operating system that automatically changes with DST. If it weren't for the unintelligent microwave, I wouldn't have anything to change at all!

Oh gosh Bio, I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope he gave you something to make you much more comfortable than all that sounds!!!

Morning Vlad!


----------



## Evil Queen

Draik sorry to hear about your friend.

Glad to hear you're alright Scareme.


----------



## Dixie

Dang Mal, what are you doing up so early?!?!


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm usually up this early, now it's even earlier due to the time change.:zombie:


----------



## Dixie

Holy moly, if I were up at... what... FIVE am (?!?!) on a Sunday, I would.... I dunno. Thats just too darn early. LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik

Vlad said:


> And Good morning Haunt Forum!!
> I hope everyone set their clocks back. I gained an extra hour to make up for the two extra I stayed up in chat!


So it was the time change that booted everyone out of chat and took the forum down? Here I thought it was just you. Heheheh


----------



## Dixie

Hauntiholik said:


> So it was the time change that booted everyone out of chat and took the forum down? Here I thought it was just you. Heheheh


Yeah... I'm not gonna lie... I stared at the computer for a minute or two thinking, "who did I **** off?!?" lol. Made Jaybo log on to make sure it wasnt just me.. hehe


----------



## Vlad

> Here I thought it was just you.


wadda ya mean _just_ me............ lol



> I stared at the computer for a minute or two thinking, "who did I **** off?!?"


Let's start with the short list of who didn't you **** off, lol ah hahahahaha


----------



## Dixie

Vlad said:


> Let's start with the short list of who didn't you **** off, lol ah hahahahaha


Bwaaaahahahahahaha! I'm just bad like that. :googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

Sounds like I should have stayed up past my bedtime last night and joined y'all.


----------



## Dixie

I love, I mean really really love bubble baths by Bath and Body Works. Aaaahhh.


----------



## Spooky1

Draik, sorry to hear about your friend.

scareme, I'm glad to hear you're okay after the quake.

Everything is packed away into the crawlspace. We have a basement again!


----------



## IMU

*What did you do with your extra hour today?*



















We've been lazy and its rubbing off on the rest of the family. :googly:


----------



## Dixie

^^^ Thats about as happy as I can imagine being! Thanks for the smile, IMU!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Funny thought - trying to figure out which body is going to be stored in the hearse.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Haunti

IMU, that dog has priorities straight:jol:


----------



## scareme

Hauntiholik said:


> Funny thought - trying to figure out which body is going to be stored in the hearse.


It depends on who's pissing you off more that day, hubby or kids.


----------



## aquariumreef




----------



## debbie5

Please refresh my memory: who had the amazing sculpt & cast of the decayed mermaid he was going to put on the stern of the pirate ship in his front yard? I'm dying to see what she turned out like, all painted & mounted.


----------



## Hauntiholik

That was bobzilla.


----------



## debbie5

Thank you!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I haven't found any recent pics of the mermaid. Sorry


----------



## debbie5

Oh- thank you for looking, Haunti. I was looking, too & came up with nothing, but figured I just wasn't searching correctly. Hopefully, bobzilla is just in Putting Away Mode and will update us soon!


----------



## Dixie

Thinking that nap today was a bad idea. Off to go toss and turn some more. Night all!


----------



## aquariumreef

How do you tell someone you've been friends with online for almost a year that you don't like them anymore?


----------



## debbie5

You don't. You just either cool the communication it way down, or just don't respond anymore.

Unless they have said or done something mean, illegal etc. Then you can tell them the problem. Or just ignore them.


----------



## aquariumreef

I've tried to just ignore her, but almost everyday there is a private message or post in my threads, not even relating to the topic.


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all. Yay for a new work week!


----------



## Headless

Sorry to hear about your friend Draik. Life is so very fragile.

Hope that earthquake settles down.

Hard to believe the Halloween experience is over for this year. So much work and so much anticipation and then its gone! Sad now!


----------



## morbidmike

started to celuclay the new props last night figured out a new mixture that seems to be working better for me ......I need to make some stands so I dont have to clay in my lap but it makes it easier that way weird


----------



## debbie5

aquariumreef said:


> I've tried to just ignore her, but almost everyday there is a private message or post in my threads, not even relating to the topic.


Welcome to the Wonderful World of Crazy.


----------



## Death's Door

Good Morning to All! 

Sorry to hear about your friend, Draik.

Scareme - Stop getting jiggy with it.

Bio - that will probably leave a mark. I hope they gave you something for the pain.

Yes, another work week. After being paroled Friday afternoon, I went food shopping and then came home to mulch the leaves until it was dark, and put away the laundry. Saturday finish mulching leaves, vacumning/moping floor and straighten up the house, went to see my nephew for his birthday and hung out in my brother's jacuzzi. 

On Sunday, I got my hour back and put it to good use. Made a pot of pumpkin bisque and and a pot of New Jersey crab soup (Name is Maryland crab soup but because it was made in my kitchen I called it NJ crab soup) and a homemade sugar-free pumpkin pie. 

The flesh from the pumpkin was so think that I have a half of the pumpkin left. I intend to roast some if it for a dinner side, however, can I steam it and put it in the freezer for future use?


----------



## Spooky1

NJ Crab soup? That's sacrilege! :googly:


----------



## Vlad

> I've tried to just ignore her, but almost everyday there is a private message or post in my threads, not even relating to the topic.


Sorry to hear about the problem aquariumreef. When it happens to me I just say this>>
"look Haunti, you have to stop, etc etc..." heehee lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Vlad, ya instigator!:googly:


----------



## randomr8

Headless said:


> Hard to believe the Halloween experience is over for this year. So much work and so much anticipation and then its gone! Sad now!


Which is why those cons are starting to call to me this year.....


----------



## hedg12

Draik, I'm sorry to hear about your friend. 

Scareme, glad to hear you're OK after the 'quake. We felt it here in Wichita, but it wasn't bad enough to do any damage (other than scaring the heck out of my wife..)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have a problem, and was wondering if anyone else experiences it. I have these GREAT creative ideas on days that I have to go to work, so I write them down to help me remember. Then on my off days when I don't have anything to build, I can't think of a single thing to build. It's kind of like a reverse creative streak issue. Anyone else suffer from this?

-Da Weiner: It left a mark, and the docs offered me hydrocodone (Lortab) but I prefer not to take things that sludge up my brain too much. Tylenol seems to be working pretty well for it though. Sneezing hurts like an S.O.B., though.


----------



## tcass01

Draik, Sorry about your friend. It scares me as my eldest is taking his test next month.

Bio- Sorry about the nose. Mine was broken in May from a round of "overly moron-like" behavior with my 3 teenage boys...all's fun and games til Dad's nose is spewing blood.
Now it's more crooked than ever and whn I push up on it it clicks (gross).

Creativity, not a problem here. When I come up with an idea I email it to myself with some details. My problem is, I start "all" of my ideas. Then I run out of time in October.


----------



## kiki

went to see Harold and Kumar in 3d packed theater no other seats open I had two ass clowns in front of me.. two teens phones held high.. texting ... talking back n forth even taking photos during movie then to really **** me off they had a little tot with them of about 3 whom was loud and bouncing and climbing all over back of seat..Twice I so politely asked them to chill the hell out.. and finally told them that this movie was no place for a tot and why the hell did they come anyhow..they looked at me like I was speaking alien..


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ah, you meant a child. Around here, tot = "trick or treater".


----------



## tcass01

Ya know, if you gave the kid some candy, it may have quieted down. As for "Brats with the phones"...I have had a few removed from the movie theater because it is a copyright infringment to have a photographic device in the theater. The manager will usually listen to adults and correct the situation.


----------



## kiki

yes..guess my mind still in haunt mode... a child.. ankle biter ...what do people think taking a little one into such a movie suppose it was good child was more amused by the chair than the screen..


----------



## kiki

tcass01 said:


> Ya know, if you gave the kid some candy, it may have quieted down. As for "Brats with the phones"...I have had a few removed from the movie theater because it is a copyright infringment to have a photographic device in the theater. The manager will usually listen to adults and correct the situation.


 living in New Orleans forces one to pick their battles .. would hate to get shot over a movie..


----------



## Manon

Ugh. Now that the holiday is over, I have no excuse to avoid work. Also, I have a grant due in 8 days. 

I did, however get everything packed up and fitting into my garage this weekend and there is nary a shred of Hallowe'en to be found elsewhere. Like it all just disappeared....

Of course, I have a choice next year as I don't have an inch of space left. Either no more props, or I have to get rid of something. I'm thinking the husband.


----------



## kiki

SuFiKitten77 said:


> _When I was in second grade, I became friends with someone .. and over the years we became best friends and were inseperable. Our senior year in highschool she started dating this guy who didn't care for me and she started spending less and less time with me. Life does that, I do understand. Over the summer after graduation my mom became really sick and needed a kidney transplant. I had just lost my brother the year before, and this was a difficult thing. Luckily my aunt was a match, and she had a succesful transplant. Over the next year we still didnt talk much, I tried calling, emailing, and so on .. but she was always too busy. I had a baby boy, and I almost died .. she still couldn't pull herself away from her guy to be there for me. Though I was hurt, being who I am I still was there for her when he cheated on her and broke her heart. When my mom passed away from cancer and she still kept her distance, that was the last straw for me. We still talk very occasionally, but things will never be the same. Life makes you grow up .. and sometimes it opens your eyes to how people really are. That's just how it goes  _


sad to hear this.. this is why my best friends have rods in their butts and are propped in my yard...


----------



## randomr8

So does anyone else do this? When an actor is using a computer (usually a laptop) on the tube or a movie. I key in on the ports showing to figure out how old the tech is... I noticed 2 1/2 men tonight the laptop being had a parallel printer port on the back. Can't help it.


----------



## randomr8

Bio. If you like me ya gotta do it now. If I can't I write it down the best I can. Remember 1% inspiration 99% perspiration.


----------



## randomr8

I may be a person enamored of trite things. On the show In Plain Site, the character Mary said something like as you grow older the circle of people you'd stretch you neck out for grows smaller and smaller. Sounds like a few of us would agree with that sentiment.


----------



## aquariumreef

pizza bites+chocolate milk=best meal ever! :wub:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll just stick with popcorn after dinner treat!


----------



## trishaanne

Took hubby away from work today to go to the Christmas tree farm. It was such a nice day that we decided to go today instead of waiting till it was 5 degrees and sleeting to go pick out a tree. We can have it cut down anytime after Thanksgiving. Then two of the grandkids came by and wore me out! Came inside too tired to cook the shark for dinner so dear hubby went and got pizza. What a guy! Took 1400 mg of ibuprofen, a shot of cough syrup with codein and in a little while I'll take a shot of nyquil! Got this party to pull off and can't be sick! Really sucks that hubby is off tomorrow and Friday, which means I won't get ANYTHING done that I want to do. For some reason when he's home we just want to hang out together and not do much else. I have the 5 month old and 4 year old on Wednesday, then both 4 year olds are here for a sleepover on Thursday! What the hell was I thinking?????


----------



## Hauntiholik

trishaanne said:


> What the hell was I thinking?????


You like a challenge?


----------



## Dixie

This is a really bad time to live in Oklahoma. Jus' sayin.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

aquariumreef said:


> How do you tell someone you've been friends with online for almost a year that you don't like them anymore?





aquariumreef said:


> I've tried to just ignore her, but almost everyday there is a private message or post in my threads, not even relating to the topic.


Online friendships mean lots different things to different people. Some people socialize almost exclusively in online communities, while for others it's one part their lives.

People come and go online depending upon what is happening in their lives. There can be changes in their lives: they get busy, have personal circumstances in which to deal with or, like in real life, sometimes friends grow apart.

If she hasn't realized that you are no longer interested in continuing the friendship (figuring out for herself any of the above), perhaps you should just send her a message and tell her why. If there is a reason or circumstances that make you uncomfortable to do that, you can try to block this person from sending you messages.

Good luck.

As an aside, I find the link below an interesting perspective about online psychology. It includes some issues about understanding of online groups and communities.

http://users.rider.edu/~suler/psycyber/clinpsygrp.html


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Dixie said:


> This is a really bad time to live in Oklahoma. Jus' sayin.


Drought... earthquake... today storms with possibilities of hail and tornadoes.


----------



## aquariumreef

Ms. Wicked said:


> Online friendships mean lots different things to different people. Some people socialize almost exclusively in online communities, while for others it's one part their lives.
> 
> People come and go online depending upon what is happening in their lives. There can be changes in their lives: they get busy, have personal circumstances in which to deal with or, like in real life, sometimes friends grow apart.
> 
> If she hasn't realized that you are no longer interested in continuing the friendship (figuring out for herself any of the above), perhaps you should just send her a message and tell her why. If there is a reason or circumstances that make you uncomfortable to do that, you can try to block this person from sending you messages.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> As an aside, I find the link below an interesting perspective about online psychology. It includes some issues about understanding of online groups and communities.
> 
> http://users.rider.edu/~suler/psycyber/clinpsygrp.html


Good link. 

Thanks for the help. I think I'll send her a video, that way I can say it gentler, but also make sure she understands.


----------



## Dixie

Ms. Wicked said:


> Drought... earthquake... today storms with possibilities of hail and tornadoes.


Yes. SW Ok had a tornado earlier, and they are under warnings right now. Dallas is getting a really good show right now as well, but still a smidgeon of what they are getting up there. Sheesh.

Thinking about ya, Okies!


----------



## scareme

Just felt another earthquake. Not as bad as Saturday's. I guess it was another aftershock. And two tornadoes touched down this afternoon about 3:00 in the southwestern part of the state. I might have to start looking into this 2012 end of the world thing. Maybe it's starting in Oklahoma.

They just came on TV and said it was a 4.7. I told my son I thought it felt like a low 4. Scarey when you can start to guess the richter scale cause you've been through so many.


----------



## debbie5

I was reading how OK has gone from like 100 earthquakes per year to over 1200 last year..and no one knows WHY...WTH?? Stay safe, woman.

I'm looking to hire someone to come to my house & pick the leaves off of my jumping spider. They are stuck in the fake cobwebs, and it gives me the nails-on-a-chalkboard feeling to pull them off of the web.....


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> I was reading how OK has gone from like 100 earthquakes per year to over 1200 last year..and no one knows WHY...WTH?? Stay safe, woman.


OK, so maybe my temper has gotten a little out of control the last two years. But they are changing my medications and we hope to have this thing worked out.

I wonder about fracking. They say it has nothing to do with it, but they also used to say smoking did not cause cancer, so I don't have to much faith in what "they" say.

"A report in the UK concluded that fracking was the likely cause of some small earth tremors that happened during shale gas drilling. [39][40] In addition the United States Geological Survey (USGS) reports that "Earthquakes induced by human activity have been documented in a few locations" in the United States, Japan, and Canada; "the cause was injection of fluids into deep wells for waste disposal and secondary recovery of oil, and the use of reservoirs for water supplies."[41] The disposal and injection wells referenced are regulated under the Safe Drinking Water Act and UIC laws and are not wells where hydraulic fracturing is generally performed."


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> I'm looking to hire someone to come to my house & pick the leaves off of my jumping spider. They are stuck in the fake cobwebs, and it gives me the nails-on-a-chalkboard feeling to pull them off of the web.....


I can't stand pulling anything out of the cobwebs so I just throw them out and use new one each year. They aren't that expensive in the after Halloween sales.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> I can't stand pulling anything out of the cobwebs so I just throw them out and use new one each year. They aren't that expensive in the after Halloween sales.


cobwebs still up. got some awesome pics though. and i agree with scareme. i'm just gonna throw out the webs and use some new ones next year.

my friend and i were discussing webbing...it would be cool if webs were water soluable (sp) could dissenegrate in water. does such a thing exists?


----------



## morbidmike

I learned a lesson last night ...I typed into Google images "old women" I need some reference of face wrinkles for a old lady prop I'm working on ...as I scroll down the many faces of women who are not old!!!..I come across a naked overweight old lady with one breast and a scar where the other one used to be ..WHY!!! WHY!!!WHY!!!!!WHY!!!! I am still in the process of scouring my eyes with bleach and brillo pads GAAAAKKK!!!!


----------



## Dixie

Hahaha MM, I have learned to be reeeeeeeeealy careful what search words I type into Google Images for just that reason. Some things cannot be UNseen. LMAO


----------



## debbie5

I would rip the webs off, but they are part of the jumping spider & attached to it. Blleeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..hate stretching it!

Mike, do NOT Google "two men walking abreast".


----------



## debbie5

my friend and i were discussing webbing...it would be cool if webs were water soluable (sp) could dissenegrate in water. does such a thing exists?

cotton candy??


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all. Another corporate invasion just ended, maybe now I can get some work done. 
Anyone here like lava lamps?


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> my friend and i were discussing webbing...it would be cool if webs were water soluable (sp) could dissenegrate in water. does such a thing exists?
> 
> cotton candy??


I think that would only work for indoors. Outside any dew or rain, and your webs would be gone.


----------



## debbie5

I am the proud owner of an original Lava Lamp...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lava lamps were hot (no pun intended) items when I was in high school. Still very retro cool in a 60s way


----------



## GothicCandle

Spooky1 said:


> I think that would only work for indoors. Outside any dew or rain, and your webs would be gone.


That's true, though for indoors cotton candy spider web would be hard to keep do not to dew but to saliva, mmmmm yummmmm


----------



## debbie5

Wondering why I have jars of expensive wrinkle & face creams...yet every winter I end up using petroleum jelly, anyway. 

(trying not to think of the concept of using a petroleum waste product on my FACE...but hey- it works better than anything else in this dry climate....)

And who on here told me about Snickers Almond?? Curse you!! (nomnomnom)....


----------



## debbie5

My kid (14) just called from school. A boy sitting next to her in class showed her the two metal GRENADES he had in his pocket...so now the whole school is outside while the bomb squad and cops take care of things.

I'm moving to the mountains....


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> My kid (14) just called from school. A boy sitting next to her in class showed her the two metal GRENADES he had in his pocket...so now the whole school is outside while the bomb squad and cops take care of things.
> 
> I'm moving to the mountains....


What the????? This is one of the reasons why I chose to live in the bush!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## autumnghost

debbie5 said:


> My kid (14) just called from school. A boy sitting next to her in class showed her the two metal GRENADES he had in his pocket...so now the whole school is outside while the bomb squad and cops take care of things.
> 
> I'm moving to the mountains....


What happened to getting in trouble for smoking in the bathroom and settling things with a "get together" in the park after school? Ahhh, life in a country school - about a million years ago.

Seriously, what the heck is wrong with these kids?


----------



## Dixie

Wait, what? Someone had a lava lamp with almonds in their pocket and everyone got evacuated from the park? Ok, got it.


----------



## Zurgh

You forgot the invasion of the oyster warriors of Sisl-dy 5, who bent an opening through Q-space, thanks to the evil machinations of the dreaded oatmen...


----------



## Dixie

Yes. Yes I did.

Dentist today, impacted and infected wisdom tooth. Date with an oral surgeon in 8 days. Tonight I get Vicodin, and I can keep up with Zurgh conversation! :googlie:

Lately, if I didn't have bad luck, I would have no luck at all!!


----------



## niblique71

Dixie said:


> Yes. Yes I did.
> 
> Dentist today, impacted and infected wisdom tooth. Date with an oral surgeon in 8 days. Tonight I get Vicodin, and I can keep up with Zurgh conversation! :googlie:
> 
> Lately, if I didn't have bad luck, I would have no luck at all!!


Well how is this for Bad luck, My Son (who lives in AK with his mom), was walking downtown on the side of the road with a friend minding his own business. Without warning, he got struck by a trailer tire that had come off a vehicle at high speed. He got Medi-vacked. to the nearest trauma center with excessive lacerations to his face and several broken teeth and a broken nose, as well as a severely sprained ankle. He looks terrible now and is in exceptional pain with huge swelling all over the right side of his face.

Ok, as if that isn't bad enough. THe police catch up to this young man (26) a few miles away completely unaware that he lost a major part of his "rig" or that it almost killed my son, but the kid has No insurance and no vehicle registration. They suspect he got away with it because he was always towing "Hay" for a local farmer and the trailer blocked the license plate.

To make matters worse, my down south family isn't sure that they should start a lawsuit because the kid has no house or money AND he came and apologized with his Grandmother. Although it is a noble thing to do....it's HIGHLY Un-Noble to disobey the law like that and expect a slap on the wrist...

Ummm Here in NJ???? You alre almost HANGED if you get caught driving without insurance. You could be held responsible for something like this for the rest of your life....

Well Somehow the $15,000 Med-Evac bill has to get paid..... and somehow the Other medical bills will need to get paid... I could be off base here.... but Geez...In NJ this would be a $200,000 - $500,000 lawsuit which would easily get settled in my son's favor. he is Now scarred for life with over 300 stitches in his face.


----------



## Joiseygal

I'm sorry to hear that Greg. I hope someone steps up to the plate and pays his medical bills. I'm glad the injuries are not life threatening and I hope he recovers quickly!


----------



## aquariumreef

niblique71 said:


> Ummm Here in NJ???? You alre almost HANGED if you get caught driving without insurance. You could be held responsible for something like this for the rest of your life....


The troopers are pretty relaxed about that up here. :googly:


----------



## trishaanne

Greg, I am SOO sorry to hear about your son. I hope he heals quickly and that they can keep the pain under control. He must be absolutely miserable. PLEASE stay on them to start a lawsuit. I'm not sure about where he lives, but they have the uninsured motorist laws here and there are funds to cover them. There is no way this should just get brushed aside because the kid and his grandma came and apologized. Sure, that was nice, but nice doesn't pay the bills. Use whatever influence you have to change their mind. Sure, it will probably take years to settle, but if he even pays $10.00 a month towards the bill, there is nothing they can do to him, as he is a student and making a good faith effort to pay the bill. Then he can be reimbursed once the suit settles. Of course, the lawyers will take their third, but he should at least end up with the bills paid and a little extra. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Zurgh

niblique, that is terrible. Life & luck never play fair. I pray for your sons speedy recovery. A lawsuit probably is in order, at least it will shift financial responsibility to whom it should belong. On the good side, your son is alive. 

Owie, Dixie! Been there, that is way no fun. Beware the Vicodin, aka the Brain Robber... and no heavy equipment operation for you.


----------



## Dixie

Omg, Niblique, I'm so sorry to be complaining like a wimp when your son has MUCH more going on! I really hope that your family changes their minds and gets the money needed to pay these bills.


----------



## niblique71

Thanks everyone, THis happened this past sunday as I was taking down halloween decorations (we had our halloween postponed till this Satdurday) when we got word about the accident. Once the news came through he had actually been medivac'd, we had to endure several hours not knowing if he was alive or dead, I think that was the worst part... Finally about 3 hours later we got word that his injuries were Not life threatening. WHew... But now the long recovery begins. He has NO memory of ANYTHING.... cept waking up briefly to see a paramedic prior to being medivac'ed.

Strange to say this.... but he was SOOO Lucky and SOOO Unlucky at the same time... Unlucky to get hit by a random tire... but lucky he's still alive...THe tire hit him in the face at about 40mph

I'm pretty shook up by everthing.. but SOOOOO THANKFUL that he's alive...... and facing a long, but full recovery.


----------



## morbidmike

sorry to hear that Niblique I hope he is well soon


----------



## morbidmike

HOLY CRAP 357 days till Halloween I'm behind again


----------



## randomr8

autumnghost said:


> What happened to getting in trouble for smoking in the bathroom and settling things with a "get together" in the park after school? Ahhh, life in a country school - about a million years ago.
> 
> Seriously, what the heck is wrong with these kids?


I'm gonna just take a stab and say all this technology doesn't help. Mind you it pays my bills. Being available all the time can't be a good thing. Kids don't know enough just to turn connectivity off.


----------



## Evil Queen

Oh my goodness! Lately my morning prayer gets longer and longer. I think I'll start a universal prayer to include all my forum friends and my family.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

niblique71 said:


> Thanks everyone, THis happened this past sunday as I was taking down halloween decorations (we had our halloween postponed till this Satdurday) when we got word about the accident. Once the news came through he had actually been medivac'd, we had to endure several hours not knowing if he was alive or dead, I think that was the worst part... Finally about 3 hours later we got word that his injuries were Not life threatening. WHew... But now the long recovery begins. He has NO memory of ANYTHING.... cept waking up briefly to see a paramedic prior to being medivac'ed.
> 
> Strange to say this.... but he was SOOO Lucky and SOOO Unlucky at the same time... Unlucky to get hit by a random tire... but lucky he's still alive...THe tire hit him in the face at about 40mph
> 
> I'm pretty shook up by everthing.. but SOOOOO THANKFUL that he's alive...... and facing a long, but full recovery.


I'm praying for him to! I really hope that he gets better soon!


----------



## debbie5

debbie5 said:


> My kid (14) just called from school. A boy sitting next to her in class showed her the two metal GRENADES he had in his pocket...so now the whole school is outside while the bomb squad and cops take care of things.
> 
> I'm moving to the mountains....


Turns out the grenades WERE grenades, but drilled out (which is what I figured). All the voting machines (the high school is a polling place) had to be moved outside into the sunshine...good thing it was about 65 today. My daughter is worried about being called a "snitch" tomorrow at school....we told her to tell those kids that she could have potentially saved their lives. The dope who brought the grenades in to school is in a heap of trouble. The story made the news & everything. Homeschooling looks better & better.


----------



## debbie5

OMG, nibby- that's awful. Facial pain is bad...hope he gets some good meds & heals up fast. A lawsuit is not something you necessarily start to be spiteful or greedy. He may need the money from any awarded amount to cover his medical bills. If he was knocked out, he may need tutoring, too while his brain heals up as well. ((hugs)) to you..are you going down to visit him soon?


----------



## Spooky1

Niblique, I'm sorry to hear about your sons injuries, and hope he recovers quickly. I'm not sure what good a lawsuit would do, if the kid has nothing.


----------



## scareme

Nibique, sorry to hear about your son. What a freak accident. 

debbie, that's how boys show girls they like them. In our day if they hit you or pushed you on the playground you knew they liked you. Now they show a girl their deadly assult weapons. Ah, young love.


----------



## Draik41895

hmm... Mormons. Moroni, the guy who buried the Golden plates of Nephi (from which this book of mormon is inscribed) looks a lot like Khan. That adds so much more credibility to the whole idea.


----------



## Headless

autumnghost said:


> What happened to getting in trouble for smoking in the bathroom and settling things with a "get together" in the park after school? Ahhh, life in a country school - about a million years ago.
> 
> Seriously, what the heck is wrong with these kids?


Shane and I had this same conversation when I read that post - my comment was What the heck is wrong with their parents...... How the heck does a kid that age get access to something like that?



Dixie said:


> Dentist today, impacted and infected wisdom tooth. Date with an oral surgeon in 8 days. Tonight I get Vicodin, and I can keep up with Zurgh conversation! :googlie:
> 
> Lately, if I didn't have bad luck, I would have no luck at all!!


I HATE tooth problems. Had plenty of them in my time as well. Hope that goes well for you Dixie.



niblique71 said:


> Well how is this for Bad luck, My Son (who lives in AK with his mom), was walking downtown on the side of the road with a friend minding his own business. Without warning, he got struck by a trailer tire that had come off a vehicle at high speed......


It sounds like he was very lucky to only have those injuries. Hope his recovery is quick and complete.


----------



## Vlad

Good morning Haunt Forum!! 
Sorry to hear of everyones troubles, injuries and ills. I hope they all resolve well and soon.
Halloween Party at Patties this Saturday. hehehe


----------



## debbie5

Michelle Duggar is pregnant again. I'm still trying to figure out where I stand on the whole thing. I think I'm on the 50/50 fence about the idea of 19 kids and preggie again at 45. Yikes. 
BETTER HER THAN ME.


----------



## Vlad

I think keeping her standing might be the solution...........


----------



## RoxyBlue

November 9 is Chaos Never Dies Day.

It's also my mom's 83rd birthday. Happy birthday, Mom!


----------



## Plastic Ninja

debbie5 said:


> Turns out the grenades WERE grenades, but drilled out (which is what I figured). All the voting machines (the high school is a polling place) had to be moved outside into the sunshine...good thing it was about 65 today. My daughter is worried about being called a "snitch" tomorrow at school....we told her to tell those kids that she could have potentially saved their lives. The dope who brought the grenades in to school is in a heap of trouble. The story made the news & everything. Homeschooling looks better & better.


Hey, I'm 14, homeschooled, and look how well I turned out 

If name calling is all she's worried about, I think she's pretty well off. If she feared being physicality accosted then I would be worried. But that seems doubtful given the circumstances.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Every office has one - the guy who goes into the bathroom and makes it uninhabitable for several minutes afterwards...


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Every office has one - the guy who goes into the bathroom and makes it uninhabitable for several minutes afterwards...


I take it that it's a communal bathroom?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

People pollution.


debbie5 said:


> Michelle Duggar is pregnant again. I'm still trying to figure out where I stand on the whole thing. I think I'm on the 50/50 fence about the idea of 19 kids and preggie again at 45. Yikes.
> BETTER HER THAN ME.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL...that made me laugh!!!


Vlad said:


> I think keeping her standing might be the solution...........


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I knew many guys that were proud of doing that....big ole YUCK!


RoxyBlue said:


> Every office has one - the guy who goes into the bathroom and makes it uninhabitable for several minutes afterwards...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> I take it that it's a communal bathroom?


Yep, it is - small office, only 10 people, one shared bathroom per floor.

And you know it's bad when the other _guys_ complain about it


----------



## Hauntiholik

Keep a book of matches in your desk and light one as needed before entering.

If that doesn't work, you can perform a sage smudging ceremony to ward off the evil that was left behind. LOL!


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Michelle Duggar is pregnant again. I'm still trying to figure out where I stand on the whole thing. I think I'm on the 50/50 fence about the idea of 19 kids and preggie again at 45. Yikes.
> BETTER HER THAN ME.


Having grown up Catholic, large families were the norm. Just in our neighborhood we had families of 9,11 and 13. I went to school with a girl that came from a family with 21 kids (even that wasn't the norm for us). So as long as you can take care of them, and they all did, I don't see who it bothers. My MIL was 43 when she had my husband, so I'm thankful for late life babies, but I'd kill Rick if I was pregnant at 43 (I think he'd kill himself at that point).

And Plastic Ninja, you did turn out great. When you hear us complaining about teenagers, we don't mean you. You and the other teenagers on this forum have a pasion to focus on, and I think having a pasion, what ever it may be, matures someone. I hope when you hear us go on about teenagers, you just tune us out, like all you young whippersnappers do. No respect for your elders.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haunti, I'm afraid if I take a lit match in there, something might explode, and then there would be a memorial thread for me in the Oddities forum:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Haunti, I'm afraid if I take a lit match in there, something might explode, and then there would be a memorial thread for me in the Oddities forum:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Vlad said:


> I think keeping her standing might be the solution...........


Ummm...Vlad....we need to talk. You never went to any of the wilder nightclubs in your youth, did you? Poor sheltered lamb....


----------



## Vlad

Yes, I admit it. I'm an innocent, just talk sloooooowly...... hehehe


----------



## debbie5

(holding up diagram of how to get the 7-10 split)

Whoops..wrong diagram.


----------



## Vlad

Woo Hooo !!!!! It's miller time!!


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Haunti, I'm afraid if I take a lit match in there, something might explode, and then there would be a memorial thread for me in the Oddities forum:googly:


Funny....


----------



## trishaanne

Thousands of details still to do before Saturday and we decide to have the grandkids here for a sleepover tomorrow night. WTF?

Today, my 4 year old granddaughter, in her best zombie face, comes up to me, very creepy looking and says, "You wanna piece of me? Saturday night, 8:00, be there. All the monsters will be there waiting for you...real ones not people in costumes. And all the zombies will come get you and suck your brains out!":zombie: I was trying so hard not to laugh at her that I had tears rolling down my face. I just have NO IDEA where these grandkids come up with this stuff!


----------



## Vlad

How much shrimp did you get for me Pattie?


----------



## trishaanne

One...hehehe


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dear Santa,
I want one of these Skel-e-Dog


----------



## randomr8

Hauntiholik said:


> Dear Santa,
> I want one of these Skel-e-Dog


LOVE IT! Wish they had Great Dane size as well.


----------



## trishaanne

I put the skele-dog on my Christmas list last week when I got a catalog with it in. Too bad noone in the family is exchanging gifts this year!  Guess I'll have to put it on next years list too...lol


----------



## randomr8

Some favorite movies that don't exsist.

promotional-posters-for-sci-fi-movies-that-dont-yet-exist/


----------



## morbidmike

down in the Lab working my fingers to the bone ....new props coming together nicely ...got a truck load of old barn wood today for free ...YAAAAY!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

Chicken n' dumplins. 

That is all.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i'm so happy, i finally succedded in drugging my dog. (that sounded bad)

he's got allergies and i have been unsuccessful in giving him his medicine....then i tried benifull wet food and added the powdered meds and stir together. it was gone within no time! wohoo! he'll never figure it out!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Dear Santa,
> I want one of these Skel-e-Dog


That is soooooo CUTE!

DA, count yourself lucky you're not trying to medicate a cat. They tend to take exception to being medicated, in ways that draw blood:jol:

For dogs, wrapping the meds in a little bit of bread or cheese is often successful.


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> Dear Santa,
> I want one of these Skel-e-Dog


I think our yard needs one of those too.


----------



## debbie5

Did u see the Skele Gnomes, too??


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> For dogs, wrapping the meds in a little bit of bread or cheese is often successful.


In the case of my dogs if they think its food they would probably just eat the meds..... Cockers are such pigs.


----------



## Headless

The skele gnomes are cute - I felt a bit sad about the skele dog - I like my doggies with fur and a pulse.


----------



## Vlad

DA, Have you tried pill pockets? They're little treats that come premolded with a space for a pill. My kittens have been ill since they were born and these are a God send.


----------



## Vlad

And Good Morning Haunt Forum!!!


----------



## morbidmike

I am speechless this morning .......how weird is that ?????....I think my brain is stuck in neutral


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Maybe you left it under your pillow??


----------



## IMU

Well, the smell of dead skunk is finally gone from yesterday morning, my computer's power supply is still toast, the yard was mowed before the sun went down early and most of my paperwork is caught up from vacation ... but for some reason it feels like a Monday today.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Vlad said:


> DA, Have you tried pill pockets? They're little treats that come premolded with a space for a pill. My kittens have been ill since they were born and these are a God send.


My shepherd refused to take his meds after his "procedure" until the doc suggested I try those. I completely agree, they are a god send!


----------



## debbie5

I trained him to allow me in his mouth with "open" command (he would NOT let me anywhere near his mouth when we 1st got him) then just shove the pills way back on his tongue and hold his muzzle shut 'til he swallows. Then he gets a treat. A GOOD treat. Like with men, food = happy & will do almost anything. He also has been hornswoggled into thinking his glucosamine and yeast pills are a "treat" and chomps on them daily without complaint. Hehehheh... it's the antibiotics and pain meds we have to force into him. Pain meds are actually bad, cuz they make him forget he's a gimpy dog, and he will run around like a puppy, while I'm yelling "NO! No jump!" like an idiot.. Dork.


----------



## debbie5

I'm going to start a new business called The Peeker. If you have a funny thing in your ear, or something weird on your scalp (etcetera) that you can't see, for a fee, I will come over and peek at it & tell you what it is. It seems to be a need of old people, cuz I've been asked several times by my parents, "Hey, what IS this back here? can you see that? What IS it??"

OMGggggg....


----------



## Vlad

ewwwwwww


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## randomr8

For anyone following American Horror story. I'm just catching up on the last 3 episodes. What's the consensus on the organs the mom's being fed? Human?

And good morning!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Happy Birthday US Marines!

I'm proud of my two nephews who are Marines. One just returned safely from deployment last month.

Tomorrow night I'm taking my other nephew out to dinner. He is on pre-deployment leave and will going afghanistan for a year in December as a convoy security machine gunner for his unit. 

Semper fi


----------



## RoxyBlue

Appropriate timing, Ms W, since November 10 is:

USMC Day - celebrates the birth of the United States Marine Corps. Thanks for all you do!

Forget-Me-Not Day


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> DA, count yourself lucky you're not trying to medicate a cat. They tend to take exception to being medicated, in ways that draw blood:jol:
> 
> For dogs, wrapping the meds in a little bit of bread or cheese is often successful.


Bruiser is a very smart chihuahua. Ie tried that and i tried the peanut butter trick too. it only worked once then he got wise to me.



Vlad said:


> DA, Have you tried pill pockets? They're little treats that come premolded with a space for a pill. My kittens have been ill since they were born and these are a God send.





BioHazardCustoms said:


> My shepherd refused to take his meds after his "procedure" until the doc suggested I try those. I completely agree, they are a god send!


i'll have to try that. my mom needed to get her german sheppherd to take pills too. that's where i got the idea, she took the gel cap appart and mixed the powder into wet food and then combined that with the dry dog food.

i wonder how the pill pockets would go. woul he be able to figure out. but then i also wonder if this is bruisers trick on me....forcing me to get the good dog food before he'll take the pills. ever wonder if dogs are smarter then the humans.....hmmm. tht's something i'l think about.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> I trained him to allow me in his mouth with "open" command (he would NOT let me anywhere near his mouth when we 1st got him) then just shove the pills way back on his tongue and hold his muzzle shut 'til he swallows. Then he gets a treat. A GOOD treat. Like with men, food = happy & will do almost anything. He also has been hornswoggled into thinking his glucosamine and yeast pills are a "treat" and chomps on them daily without complaint. Hehehheh... it's the antibiotics and pain meds we have to force into him. Pain meds are actually bad, cuz they make him forget he's a gimpy dog, and he will run around like a puppy, while I'm yelling "NO! No jump!" like an idiot.. Dork.


...youre a genius, but we've tried this too. and if we don't rub his throat to force him to swallow he'll just spit it back out again.


----------



## debbie5

Meh- not a genius..he was just a street dog with no idea how to be a Good Dog. 

I'll eat ANYTHING if you shove it in a canolli.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Boss and co-worker got into a heated argument this morning. Co-worker is pi$$ed now because of argument and FedEx not getting supplies to her in time for an emergency job she has to do. Boss snipped at everyone but me yesterday. Much tension now in office.

I'm keeping a low profile today and speaking in soothing tones


----------



## Spooklights

Dark Angel 27 said:


> wonder how the pill pockets would go. woul he be able to figure out. but then i also wonder if this is bruisers trick on me....forcing me to get the good dog food before he'll take the pills. ever wonder if dogs are smarter then the humans.....hmmm. tht's something i'l think about.


The secret is to have a second treat ready and shove it into the dog's mouth as soon as he takes the pill pocket. They're so eager to gobble down the second treat they don't worry what's in the first one. It works with my dog Hobbs every time.


----------



## debbie5

My life has de-evolved to the point where I get excited when the bananas at the store ring up at the wrong price...20 cents a pound instead of 49.


----------



## IMU

Pill pockets work OK but cheese works better for our pooches. We've always tried to handle our dogs a lot to get them use to being touched. It makes it easier for things like nail clippings, flea/tick checks, vet visits and for giving pills. We also worked with them during feedings [sticking hand in food bowl, taking bowls away during eating] so there wasn't any food aggressions.

It seems to be easier to reward a dog's good behavior then to try and change a bad one.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

The instructions on the back off pill pockets look something like this:









At the point that you're prying open it's jaws, why bother with buying the pill pockets?


----------



## trishaanne

Guess I got lucky with my dog. If she doesn't take it on her own, if she's being picky, I can either wrap it in a slice of cheese or put it on a spoon of peanut butter and no problem!


----------



## Headless

Mine are all ex show dogs so they are used to people handling them and looking in their mouths. Sliced cheese works good for us too - something soft like cheddar. If the pills are bigger then break them up or crush them and divide between a few pieces.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If dog meds were made to smell like cat poo, there would never be a problem with getting the dog to take them because dogs like that smell. Ask any dog owner, they'll tell you it's true.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

RoxyBlue said:


> If dog meds were made to smell like cat poo, there would never be a problem with getting the dog to take them because dogs like that smell. Ask any dog owner, they'll tell you it's true.


Sigh. Yeah, that's just about spot on.

Unfortunately.


----------



## debbie5

I think we need to discuss anal glands now.


----------



## morbidmike

I dont wanna discuss anal glands at any time


----------



## Zurgh

My at-home self lobotomy kit's drill does not work... so much for my evening fun.


----------



## debbie5

Wimp. Use a Phillips head screwdriver like we all did.


----------



## randomr8

debbie5 said:


> I think we need to discuss anal glands now.


The short version for us is we get to shave the blind dog's ass. I think that's been my FB status several time. Anal glands, operation, SARDS ( or result form anal gland operation) and the the result is a stinky dog that needs shaving and cleaning too often.


----------



## debbie5

I'm in trouble. 

I just said to my 7 year old, "Could you get the dog some water? It's not like he has thumbs and can get himself a bowlful."
To which she replied, "He has thumbs. They just aren't opposable." 

Oh my little Dorkulah.....


----------



## Zurgh

deb, my head is way to hard for non-powered tools (trust me) and I was hoping to get that lovely burned flesh, bone, and gray matter smell... I think it would add a certain something to the ambiance of dinner...


----------



## aquariumreef

Haven't felt any effects from the storm yet. :yay:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't get blown out to sea, aquarium.


----------



## Spooky1

aquariumreef said:


> Haven't felt any effects from the storm yet. :yay:


Where in Alaska are you? I've heard the storm is hitting the west coast of Alaska pretty hard.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thanks guys, but i draw the line at anal glands. thankfully, my dog has no need for that.

and i still have no idea what a lobotomy is....i'm gonna go reserch that now...


----------



## aquariumreef

Spooky1 said:


> Where in Alaska are you? I've heard the storm is hitting the west coast of Alaska pretty hard.


About an hour from Anchorage... or basically, where Palin is from. 

Yeah it is, I have friends over there who sent me some pictures. :googly:


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> I think we need to discuss anal glands now.


hahahahaha maybe not....



Zurgh said:


> My at-home self lobotomy kit's drill does not work... so much for my evening fun.





debbie5 said:


> Wimp. Use a Phillips head screwdriver like we all did.


You folks give me such a laugh. That said I think I could use a self lobotomy right now. Tomorrow (Saturday) we are going for a 5 hour drive to see my in-laws. MIL is in hospital and things aren't looking so good. FIL is lost without MIL. Son (here) isn't doing so well over the whole situation either. I'm there for moral support for all of them. Looking forward to that I can tell you. We are staying over and coming back Sunday afternoon. The only good thing is I get to pick up a couple of Ebay purchases on the way home - three black cats (stuffed ones....) and some Dolls which may end up in a new display for 2012 if I can make the vision in my head a reality by October next year.

Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## randomr8

morning


----------



## stagehand1975

I would like to see something different happen at work today since its an odd calender day. Happy 11/11/11.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

sewer day....get to use the new "clog hog" today...oh yahhh...nothing better than jumping into a poop tank to start my weekend.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

here goes...getting all the rubber on, sure wish I had nose plugs!!


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all !! TGIF


----------



## Vlad

Why am I not surprised that Jeff owns body rubber.


----------



## debbie5

Vlad said:


> Why am I not surprised that Jeff owns body rubber.


Another opportunity to have my mouth get me banned....



Something stinks and I can't find it. I hope it's not a bat on the floor joists in the basement....p.u.
I put makeup on today. Not sure why. Not too bad for an old fleshy Matron. Maybe I can barter a few favors out of hubby.


----------



## randomr8

Time to crank the smoker up!


----------



## RoxyBlue

November 11 is Veterans Day. According to holidayinsights.com, this holiday originally was called Armistice Day and was first celebrated in 1921. In 1954, President Eisenhower changed it to Veteran's Day in honor of those who served and died from all wars. 

On November 11 at 11:11, 1921 the US, France, and England each buried an unknown soldier in honor of those who died in World War I. This began the annual Armistice Day holiday. The time and day were picked because fighting ceased in WWI in 1918 on November 11 at 11:11. In keeping with this tradition, work stops on this day and time each year for a moment of silence.


----------



## IMU

Wow ... missed the addition of 2 new moderators ... geez ... now I know I'll get banned for sure!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Actually, there are three new ones, IMU:googly:


----------



## Vlad

> now I know I'll get banned for sure!


Maybe, cause the THIRD will be pissed at not being mentioned lol


----------



## Evil Queen

Soooo who's the new mods?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Evil Queen said:


> Soooo who's the new mods?


I created an announcement for it http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29563


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why are we still here? Go home, everyone - it's practically the weekend and all


----------



## Jaybo

RoxyBlue said:


> Why are we still here? Go home, everyone - it's practically the weekend and all


Woohoo! Roxy says I can go home!


----------



## Vlad

I thought this was home???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I never leave.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I never leave.


Duuuuuude. Take a shower.  You've been in the sewer today.


----------



## debbie5

(sniffsniff..crinkling nose)....Ooooooooooooooooooooo.....

I..umm... think I found what was stinking in the kitchen. WHO LEFT THEIR RUBBER SUIT IN THE MUDROOM!!????

Sh*t.


----------



## debbie5

(sung in best Freddy Mercury/Queen voice, to the tune of "Bohemian Rhapsody")

"Zombie-F... has a mod put aside for me. For me! For MMEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!" (@ 3:58)


----------



## Death's Door

Hello All!!!! Had the day off today and decided to clean the upstairs, good food shopping and hit the produce stand and then was off to Barnes and Noble to see if I could get throwed out of that place. Came home to make a pot of pumpkin bisque and wait for the hubby to come home from hunting.


----------



## debbie5

I love it when my man takes me out to lunch, buys me a yummy drinky-poo and then spends the day helping me clean. Nothing sexier than a man who smells like Pledge and tub cleaner.


----------



## Jaybo

debbie5 said:


> I love it when my man takes me out to lunch, buys me a yummy drinky-poo and then spends the day helping me clean. Nothing sexier than a man who smells like Pledge and tub cleaner.


OMG! Keep it down woman! Dixie might here you! She's got that maniacal gleam in her eye that shows up this time of year. I'm going to go hide in the storage shed with the props.


----------



## Lunatic

WooooHoooo! I finally cleaned the garage of Halloween props and starighten things up. I have room to move around! What a wonderful way to spend a friday evening............... I don't get out much. Cut me some slack.


----------



## niblique71

First time ever.... I don't have my haunt 95% down within one day of TOTing. In fact it's still about 50% up. The combo of the storm and the Gigs I had really have me "Off Kilter" I'm usually i n leaf Cleanup mode and/or Firewood mode by now. Facing final Halloween cleanup seems daunting right now.


----------



## Zurgh

I'm writing out an official excuse note for anyone interested in slacking off this weekend, so go forth and not do... something...

Anyone seen my motivation lurking about... it scuttled away and I can't seem to find it...


----------



## randomr8

Wtf.


----------



## niblique71

There you go... You all heard it... Dr Zurg Prescribed "Not Doing".... He's my Dr from Now on..


----------



## Evil Queen

If he comes at you with rubber gloves, RUN!


----------



## niblique71

Evil Queen said:


> If he comes at you with rubber gloves, RUN!


As long as he's under the same perscription of "Not doing", I'll be fine...... LOL Just in case??? I'll have sharp implements at the ready..


----------



## Zurgh

If I come at you with any gloves on, run... Rubber ones usually involve cleaning and scrubbing or toxic waste, unless they are hot-work gloves, then I'm playing with Live High Voltage... both are good times not to be so close...:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

went to a job today to measure some stuff ...I thought there was nobody home....then the garage door opened and there I saw a man with a pistol pointed at me.....he thought I was a trespasser ....2 time in the last 3 months somebody tried to break in his house..so he is a little fed up.....I told him for sure I will CALL first next time.....thank god he didnt shoot me I didnt want to have to throw a A$$ whippin on him for shooting me!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Jaybo said:


> OMG! Keep it down woman! Dixie might here you! She's got that maniacal gleam in her eye that shows up this time of year. I'm going to go hide in the storage shed with the props.


Thanksgiving is coming...we need extra help scrubbing. Try bartering...it works.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> I love it when my man takes me out to lunch, buys me a yummy drinky-poo and then spends the day helping me clean. Nothing sexier than a man who smells like Pledge and tub cleaner.


It might have been the beers I had with supper, but I read that as "...my mom takes me..." and had to shake my head cauce I couldn't figure out how you found that sexy. Had to read it twice. I'm going to have to either give up drinking or reading posts.....I'm going to really miss you guys.



morbid mike said:


> went to a job today to measure some stuff ...I thought there was nobody home....then the garage door opened and there I saw a man with a pistol pointed at me.....he thought I was a trespasser ....2 time in the last 3 months somebody tried to break in his house..so he is a little fed up.....I told him for sure I will CALL first next time.....thank god he didnt shoot me I didnt want to have to throw a A$$ whippin on him for shooting me!!!!!


Dang Mike, I would have wet my pants. Really. Then work would have been finished for the day cause I would have had to go home to bath and change. I've never had someone pull a gun on me, and I hope I never do.


----------



## scareme

Hey! It's 11:11 on 11/11/11. Party!


----------



## Revenant

scareme said:


> I'm going to have to either give up drinking or reading posts.....I'm going to really miss you guys.


I do love a woman who knows her priorities.


----------



## aquariumreef

A&W(Hotdog+rootbeer+cheese fries)= tasty

Tasty+Vanilla chocolate chips+microwave popcorn=omglicious


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all


----------



## debbie5

I have to throw this out there: Oprah kinda makes me gag a little.**However**, I bumped into something amazing: her Lifeclass series and the webcast/aftershows, which I think are "meatier" and better.They are really amazing little gems of concentrated thoughts & ideas on how to get your life on track and be who you are meant to be. Some of the things discussed there have been eye opening for me & my other friends who are watching. (I LOVE Jamie Lee Curtis discussing women & aging! And how to let go of anger at parents & others.) You can watch all the episodes on Oprah.com. Since many of us are of the artistic persuasion, I know we are always not only building props but trying to build our inner lives to become more awesome as well. Take a peek at them. It might help to bring a bit more peace & understanding to your life & the life of everyone you know. Rock on. 

I'm off to take my kid to create a book & go to some indoor carnival.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Morning Vlad!

Lots to do today. Trying to get my boys to rake up the leaves and do other chores. I don't know about the rest of y'all but I can't think of leaves without thinking of Linus.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

last night was pretty good. 

on 11/11/11 i was downtown with some people from church and we ran into Sean Elliot from the San Antonio Spurs. and even more epic. there were 11 of us roaming the streets!


----------



## Spooky1

Time to mow the leaves again. I find it much easier than raking, and it puts all those nutrients back in the lawn.


----------



## debbie5

Pasta fagioli from local soup-ery (not as good as mine!)...crusty, freshly baked Italian bread with nice thick layer of butter. Now off to scrub down the kitchen & pound my breasts flat.

It's Chicken Parmesan Night.


----------



## Zurgh

What is it with all the cleaning talk... OK, OK, I get it, I get the hints... time to start the great summoning ritual of the Scrubnomulon, the dark god of clean. First is the sacramental coffee, lots of coffee, coffee, coffee, COFFEE, WWWEEEEEEEEEEEZZZOOOMMMMM!!!!!


----------



## Dixie

Dang, I just read about Hauntcast.... I totally understand the decision, but am so sad. I am going to have to figure out how to get my fix of JTs laugh and Rev's voice.... *sigh* 

Jayson joined the crew to take down Screams haunted park today - so I baked brownies and chocolate chip cookies for hours last night, and realized I had better get my kitchen organized MUCH better before the Thanksgiving bake fest starts in a week or two. 

Sorry Zurgh, but I'm doing the same thing too - gotta get ready for the holidays after we destroyed the house in October. Clean, clean, clean. If it sits still, I'm cleaning it this weekend. I might have just swept the dog out into the garbage on accident, the slacker - he never moves during the day apparently! LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

What is this "cleaning" you speak of?:googly:

Got about a week and a half to get the house cleaned before Thanksgiving, not because we're going to have guests for the holiday, but it sets me a goal to work toward.


----------



## Dixie

I wish my Mother would visit more often - my house is never as clean as 10 minutes before SHE is scheduled to arrive, LOL.

Well, except for 6 am on Christmas morning, right before both her AND my Daddy show up on the door step. lol


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> What is this "cleaning" you speak of?:googly:
> 
> Got about a week and a half to get the house cleaned before Thanksgiving, not because we're going to have guests for the holiday, but it sets me a goal to work toward.


 And here I thought it an excuse to be outside in the yard on this glorious fall day!


----------



## Death's Door

Just finished mulching/mowing the leaves. I will be doing this at least until the middle of December. Took two hours today. I started more pumpkin bisque before going out to mow. It was nice to come in to a wonder smell of soup on the stove. Just took and shower and I'm already in my pjs and it's not even 5 p.m. yet.


----------



## Dixie

Naptime!


----------



## Zurgh

Bah, I must have fouled up the ritual somehow... pretty sure I followed the instructions to the letter and spirit, oh well, guesssssduhiugheir;dfughdifjbn *WHO HATH SUMMONED SCRUBNOMULON. TIME FOR DARK CLEANING. NOTHING SHORT OF ENTROPIS CAN STOP THEE FROM THINE GOAL. NOW TO MAKE THESE MEAT PUPPETS DANCE FOR MY AMUSEMENT. THERE SHALL ONLY BE CLEAN LEFT IN THY WAKE.* WOW, I feel the intense need to clean up everything, now... and why am I glowing and floating 2ft off the floor? :googly:


----------



## debbie5

I'm trying to not freak out about The Wee Child's croup-y cough until I can get her to the doctor in the morning. I just cleaned out her closet and realized she has three nebulizers! Anyone know how to use one in a prop?? LOL. Maybe the wind in a big fake-torchlight?? 

I'm off to put her in a warm tubby & wash her up, head to toe so she's all cozy for bedtime. She looks like hell, sounds like hell but has no other symptoms other than being kinda tired. But then again, she's a tough cookie, so who knows what bug she's picked up. I picked up an éclair for us- we just all split one (they're big). Nothing like a from-scratch éclair!~ Nomnomnom.

EDIT: I was told "I'm too tired to take a bath." Oh my. She's on daddy's lap with the poodle, using the nebulizer... looking like she's hung-over.


----------



## scareme

My poor plants are so confused. After the beating they take in the summer heat and drought, then we get rain and the temps are nice again, they think it is spring again. My oxalis and clematis are blooming again. I have beautiful mums growing under my flowering lilacs. And today a yellow iris bloomed. My lilacs often bloom in the fall, not as nice as the spring blooms, but this is the first time I've had a fall iris. 

Hope your baby is feeling better debbie. Rub her chest with Vicks. I loved the smell of my kids covered with Vicks. I used to tell them they smelled so good I couldn't help myself, and cover them with kissed till they laughed. One day my healthy daughter walked into the kitchen covered in Vicks. She asked "Mom, does this make you want to stop everything and kiss me? I just had to, she was so cute.


----------



## randomr8

http://www.languageofflowers.com/interesting site and book for plant meanings....


----------



## debbie5

LOL at the Vick's story. We can't use it. We're not allergic to it, but sensitive to anything with menthol. Which is in almost every cold medicine. I can only suck one Hall's lozenge or I'll feel barfy. Even the pectin ones have menthol. 
I just was given a school note from my 14 year old, saying how the band is going to a competition in Williamsburg, VA. Last week, we got a note about a $550 trip to Montreal with her French class. While not everyone is poor, this is an inner city school, in a horrible economy, during heating season. I feel awful telling her she can't go. Then again, I never went anywhere on a overnight school trip. (sigh) Being an adult & making decisions is hard. Maybe next year....


----------



## morbidmike

look I'm dancing the Charleston whoooooooooo hooooooooooo when I grow tired of this I may move on to the fox trot........now back to lurking amongst the lost souls of Haunt Forum....fade to blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack


----------



## debbie5

mike...watch out for when the gym floor opens up and the pool is underneath.....


----------



## Zurgh

I'm not impressed with "Scrubnomulon", the latest from the 'summoned entity of the month' club... but the garage workshop & lab is functionally clean again, so I shouldn't complain too much...

Anyone see where the secretary ran off to?


----------



## morbidmike

Z she might be trying to catch the moose with the tent that is running amuck I'd start there and then briefly glance at the horizon to see if you can see the golden seagull of prosperity cuz he can lead you to the tree of all knowing which will indeed tell you in a round about way of the where abouts of the said lost secretary ....if not snort a teaspoon of lemon juice and rub salt in your eyeballs and a vision shall come to you


----------



## Zurgh

mm, doing that now... The mighty tree told me to reset the Maid-R™ to 5 and adjust the vertical gain to ♪, while the mystic salt visions said I must reactivate the 'stoat cannon' and shoot for the eastern elf quarry... so far, nothing yet... wait, the Maid-R™ is going nuts! Goons, organize the raiding party & release the pack weasels!. The hunt for the missing secretary is on!


----------



## Dixie

Good grief, I don't even know how to follow that.


----------



## aquariumreef

Nothing like 13 hours strait of jazz workshops followed by a concert. 

And then coming home to find a firetruck outside the neighbors house, and the smell of something in the air. Not smoke, more chemically... :hmmface:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

today was much better then yesterday. 

the cob webs and lights are down and i've bought a glittery purple pumkin for 25 cents from walmart which shall hang on my tree this year.

note to self: if webbing gets wet it shall also become sticky. the question is, weather its sap that made it sticky....or weather they are selling relly spiderwebs in the cheapo bin....hmmmm


----------



## Vlad

Hope the wee one is feeling better Deb.

Just walked in from Patties annual "this is our last" Halloween party. Great meeting up with the members of the NJ make and take group as always. Good food, good music, great costumes, wonderful company. Thanks as always Pattie and Ken


----------



## scareme

Vlad said:


> Hope the wee one is feeling better Deb.
> 
> Just walked in from Patties annual "this is our last" Halloween party. Great meeting up with the members of the NJ make and take group as always. Good food, good music, great costumes, wonderful company. Thanks as always Pattie and Ken


Did you get any pictures? I want to see some of the costumes.


----------



## Zurgh

You should have received the official decoder ring, slide rule, and the phraseology n' cyphers books (Volumes 1-5). If not, I'm so firing the secretary, when I catch her, that is...


----------



## Dixie

Vlad said:


> Hope the wee one is feeling better Deb.
> 
> Just walked in from Patties annual "this is our last" Halloween party. Great meeting up with the members of the NJ make and take group as always. Good food, good music, great costumes, wonderful company. Thanks as always Pattie and Ken


Good to know - I was wondering where everyone was! *making note in scary stalker book....

Zurgh, don't fire the poor secretary. I don't know who the poor chick is, but if she is dumb enough to work for us, she needs the funds something fierce. :googly:


----------



## Vlad

I think at this point I need to change my screen name to Tom Collins


----------



## Vlad

The NJ/PA Make and Take group - Pattie and Kenny who wouldn't get their a##es over no matter how many times I called them, lol. 









But here they are


----------



## morbidmike

LOL great pic Pattie and Kenny !!!!


----------



## morbidmike

Tis now time to go to work and become a slave to the grind ...Its Sunday and there is no rest for the Wicked.... NONE AT ALL!!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

omg jersey, you have the creepiest costume i've ever seen. pee wee herman scares the s*&t out of me. and how is it that i can always tell which one you are? 

LOL good costumes everyone!


----------



## debbie5

LMAO @ Joisey as Pee Wee! It's perfect! And I love the Blues Brothers costumes! Great idea!

Could we have a left-->right list of names? or would this party be a parole violation for some of you?


----------



## debbie5

We're still cleaning **everything**...DAY THREE. I forgot how gross the house gets in October from traipsing in & out & no one deep cleaning it for a month. Yick! Hubby found a dead spider & HAD to show it to me:"See?? It's even too dirty for the spiders." Gee, THANKS! LOL.

Oh, and thank god for Oxy-Clean..that stuff is amazing.


----------



## scareme

Looks like everyone had a great time at the party. I love all the costumes. Pattie, I don't know how you do it. The stress would break a lesser woman. Fantastic job.

Before hubby left for Turkey he painted the office. It's suppose to be grey, but it looks light purple. I didn't hang any pictures because I didn't like the color. Since he's been home we've had three different samples put up on the wall. Turns out we don't like any of those colors any better. So he painted over the sample areas, and we've just gone with the grey/purple. We hung pictures today and I'm starting to like it better. I guess I should have just done that 4 months ago and been done with it.


----------



## scareme

randomr8 said:


> http://www.languageofflowers.com/interesting site and book for plant meanings....


Thanks for sharing the site. I marked it in my favorites. So I say to all my Hauntforum buds...

http://idahoweedawareness.net/vfg/weedlist/phemlock/media/phemlock1.jpg


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, how did it get to be three in the afternoon so quickly? Good thing I have tomorrow off. I might actually be able to get something done around the house....or at least play several good rounds of Plants vs Zombies.


----------



## Death's Door

I hear ya Roxy. I took off Friday hoping to have a long weekend. Too quick. Just came in from taking down the gardens on each side of the house. Hubby has flu-like symptoms and is chillaxing in his recliner. He's very sick today - so sick he can't go hunting. I put down the wife law and told him he must stay home. Gave him chicken noodle soup and some diet sprite while I refilled my glass with zinfindel wine twice already.


----------



## aquariumreef

I think I pulled my back stretching. 

Tell your husband to get better soon, Weiner!


----------



## randomr8

My favorite movie has to be Young Frankenstein. So many gags, so little time...


----------



## debbie5

"Blazing Saddles" too, random!

A online friend who I've talked with for eight years (YES , 8 years) and have never met invited me out to her house (again) but this time for A MONTH. (We are like sisters from different mothers.) She lives in the country in Michigan and has slowly created a small farm to bring in extra income from making cheeses & selling eggs. I told her if I came out there, I might never come home! Ahhhhhh...farm life. I love the rhythm of it, the work, the regimine. I dated a farmer for 4 years and worked with him side by side. Now that my girls are older, maybe I really should save up and go for a week. She might kill me if I stayed a month. It would be a nice autumn get-away. Hmmm..there are some great haunts out near the pinkie finger of Michigan..maybe I could just HAPPEN to go the last week in October.....hmmm...
LOL>>I just thought it would be cool to surprise her & her family & put a bucky out on her roof...can you imagine trying to get through security at the airport with a skelly in my bag??


----------



## Dixie

Just make sure your skellie doesn't bring his box cutter and you should be fine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whenever Spooky1 and I go grocery shopping together, the bill is always so much higher than when he goes by himself:googly:

The Ben & Jerry's ice cream was on sale - it called to me.


----------



## debbie5

Ohhhhhhhhhh..she said "Ben & Jerry's"...oh lordy...I luv Cherry Garcia ..no, I think I luv Cookie Dough more..wait..pistachio!!


----------



## Joiseygal

Dark Angel 27 said:


> omg jersey, you have the creepiest costume i've ever seen. pee wee herman scares the s*&t out of me. and how is it that i can always tell which one you are?
> 
> LOL good costumes everyone!


Dark Angel I think that costume has to be one of the top three scariest that I have worn. We had a really good time and I also want to thank Pattie and Kenny for such a great party! You guys looked awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh..she said "Ben & Jerry's"...oh lordy...I luv Cherry Garcia ..no, I think I luv Cookie Dough more..wait..pistachio!!


...and Phish Food and Dublin Mudslide and Brownie Cheesecake and Chocolate Fudge Brownie and Coffee Heath Bar Crunch....nom nom nom


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> Whenever Spooky1 and I go grocery shopping together, the bill is always so much higher than when he goes by himself:googly:
> 
> The Ben & Jerry's ice cream was on sale - it called to me.


Yeah but isn't Costco and the rest of the Sunday shopping easier when you go with someone else?


----------



## randomr8

debbie5 said:


> "Blazing Saddles" too, random!
> 
> A online friend who I've talked with for eight years (YES , 8 years) and have never met invited me out to her house (again) but this time for A MONTH. (We are like sisters from different mothers.) She lives in the country in Michigan and has slowly created a small farm to bring in extra income from making cheeses & selling eggs. I told her if I came out there, I might never come home! Ahhhhhh...farm life. I love the rhythm of it, the work, the regimine. I dated a farmer for 4 years and worked with him side by side. Now that my girls are older, maybe I really should save up and go for a week. She might kill me if I stayed a month. It would be a nice autumn get-away. Hmmm..there are some great haunts out near the pinkie finger of Michigan..maybe I could just HAPPEN to go the last week in October.....hmmm...
> LOL>>I just thought it would be cool to surprise her & her family & put a bucky out on her roof...can you imagine trying to get through security at the airport with a skelly in my bag??


Wish you the best of luck with this adventure!


----------



## morbidmike

TAAAAA DAAAAAA..............vrooooooom!!!!! and Mike speeds away in his match box car


----------



## Zurgh

I want to get out of my gourd... it's getting too crowded up there.


----------



## Dixie

Vicodin is really good stuff, especially if you can't eat. LOL.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yum! Southern Comfort brand Egg Nog with whipped cream on top. nomnomnom! 

i'm cold and its time to snuggle under my blankets. the dog makes an excellant hot water bottle. :googly: nighty night!


----------



## aquariumreef

Dark Angel 27 said:


> yum! Southern Comfort brand Egg Nog with whipped cream on top. nomnomnom!


Nasty!


----------



## Dixie

Oh man, I cannot WAIT until it gets chilly here..... it was 80 today and I thought Jaybo and I were going to have to turn on the AC while cleaning the house and moving furniture!! I wanna drink hot chocolate and snuggle and make a roast, darnitall!!


----------



## scareme

Time for a midnight snack. A cold weiner, raw califlower, and a tootsie roll. Yum Yum


----------



## Headless

Clever kid I am - managed to lose all the unread posts......... Oops......

So tired tonight - I think I will be having a very early night. Weekend really took it's toll. However I am very pleased with the sight I came home to tonight - we had our block slashed so the overgrown unmowable bits look sensational tonight. That coupled with "throw stuff in the car and bolt" makes up our summer fire plan! Sad but true.


----------



## Vlad

Peanut butter and chocolate krimpets, a glass of milk and a screwdriver, yum yum burp


----------



## Goblin

OMIGOD! The thread is infested with dancing mice!


----------



## Vlad

And for post # 4,000, what could be more important than..................

Good morning all !!!!


----------



## morbidmike

hey I have scissors' and I am running down stair's with them somebody better stop me!!!!!!


----------



## IMU

Well, the latest flea treatment applied to both pooches worked well over the weekend, but not completely. Sprayed them both well (its a contact poison, safe for pooches/non-chemical) and rinsed clean ... could see the dead little critters wash down the drain. Last night, found 2 alive on the big guy and 1 on the little gal ... damn, I hate those fleas! 

Finally finished cleaning up the garden & flower beds for the winter. Time to start planning for next year.

Speaking of planning ... we _might_ be doing a halloween yard display for 2012 ... there is still a little time to decide. :googly:


----------



## debbie5

scareme said:


> Time for a midnight snack. A cold weiner, raw califlower, and a tootsie roll. Yum Yum


you said that on purpose to try 'n' bait me...



And aquariumreef- that is a yummy looking rice cake you have there!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morbid mike said:


> hey I have scissors' and I am running down stair's with them somebody better stop me!!!!!!


hmmm... somebody's been watching 'home alone' again....good movie!


----------



## Lunatic

OH MAN. I was out doing errands Saturday morning and darn it, there are two radio stations that started playing Christmas songs! C'mon! I like the holiday season but 7 weeks of tedious songs like the 12 days of Christmas.....ICK!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

is it that time already? oh yeah, it is, guess i'd better pull out the lights and start testing them. sis wants to go all out since my parents and family from michigan are visiting!


----------



## RoxyBlue

How much Pledge and Old English furniture polish do you need to spray in the air to make it smell as if you've been cleaning all day without having actually done any cleaning?


----------



## debbie5

You can just spray the Pledge on tissues and tuck them into the drawers & cabinets. Faux cleaning sachets....
When I was young, my mom would hear my Dad pull up to the house, coming home from work, and she'd make a mad dash & get the vacuum cleaner out, plug it in & be "vacuuming" when get came home. It's all just smoke & mirrors...


----------



## Dixie

Pine sol. Pour in a cup, behind bookcase. Done.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I knew I could depend on the resourceful ladies of HauntForum to come up with some good suggestions


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Tissues with pledge/pine sol/cleaning solution on the inside of heat/ac vents, or on the intake of the HVAC system works well too.


----------



## debbie5

Or just keep the lights dim so no one can see the dust in an effort to "be more romantic..."


----------



## Vlad

Slackers lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haunti once told me dust should be considered "patina" in a haunter's home. I am so good with that idea:jol:

Maybe I need to hide bowls of Pine-Sol in the offices of the two guys I work with who like to spend a couple hours a day in the cigar bar. And then I could hide Pledge-scented tissues in their desks.


----------



## Spooky1

It's a beautiful warm Fall day, so I'm driving with my windows open to air out the car and all I can smell is cigarette smoke. It seemed like all the smokers are driving around with cigarettes hanging out open windows. Ick


----------



## RoxyBlue

You need to install a Pine-Sol cannon in your car so you can hit smokers in cars with a blast of freshness:jol:


----------



## debbie5

Pine Sol "paint" balls! Or maybe we should use Mr. Clean Balls? (running away...waving to Vlad as I run past...))


----------



## debbie5

I prefer the scent of Mr. Clean...jus' sayin'.....


----------



## Headless

No dust? You mean you aren't SUPPOSED to have dust in your home? Well I'll be darned.....


----------



## Draik41895

Balls


----------



## debbie5

I tried to convince hubby to let the dust under the bed stay there, since every time we vacuum is bothers all of us (allergies). I told him we could just leave it there 'til it's in a thick layer (after all, no one SEES IT), and just peel it back like lint out of the dryer. He didn't agree. 

Ever see the dust on that Hoarders show?? OMG. It's like felt.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> I tried to convince hubby to let the dust under the bed stay there, since every time we vacuum is bothers all of us (allergies). I told him we could just leave it there 'til it's in a thick layer (after all, no one SEES IT), and just peel it back like lint out of the dryer. He didn't agree.
> 
> Ever see the dust on that Hoarders show?? OMG. It's like felt.


Tell him it's added insulation or extra carpet pad. Hehehe


----------



## morbidmike

have you ever accidently set your belly button lint on fire ???


----------



## Vlad

> and just peel it back like lint out of the dryer.


That's a great idea for making more of Allen H's mice, lol.


----------



## aquariumreef

Me+new boyfreind=happiness


----------



## morbidmike

7:30 pm ...dark as HELL makes me wanna go to bed right now.....did get some stuff done in the Lab that makes me happy in a manly kinda way


----------



## niblique71

RoxyBlue said:


> Haunti once told me dust should be considered "patina" in a haunter's home.


I have such a Nice petina going on here.... I admire it every day as My Ever-shedding dogs add thier own layers over top of it. Ahhh....

"We represent.... Hauntkin land" .....


----------



## scareme

All this talk about pine sol and pledge is starting to make my air ways close up. I even get asthma attacks from scented candles. I'm pretty leary about using anything with a strong smell. I like my house to smell like nothing.


----------



## debbie5

I agree, scareme. I have to watch what I use. There is one kind of "ocean" scent used in perfumes and body washes that makes me sick to my stomach when I smell it. Go figure. My neighbor uses some kind of dryer sheet (the vent comes right out at ground level next to my car) that gives me asthma every time. Blech. 
I prefer my men to smell like money. 
Just kidding. They can smell like cannolis.


----------



## debbie5

Ok..so CLEANING UPDATE: now we are down to doing the Dumba$$ Chores: you know: washing out the garbage cans, scrubbing the dish drainer. GAH! STUPID! I'm buying stock in Mr. Clean sponges. Tomorrow I oil up the cabinets & Victrola and scratch cover everything. And I will curse having a gateleg dining room table and side table...too many damn parts to dust! Not that anyone cares..I just need to ramble. 
I NEED A WIFE.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You think a gateleg table is a pain to dust, try a mission style dining table with six chairs that look like this:

DSCF5028 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I like that mug! I have a little collection of Halloween mugs.


----------



## Vlad

Geez you need to feed Spooky more often..................


----------



## aquariumreef

I see you have a cookbook.


----------



## scareme

Are you sure that red & white book is a cookbook? I've been using mine as a paperweight.


----------



## Spooky1

Ms. Wicked said:


> I like that mug! I have a little collection of Halloween mugs.


We got the mug (2 actually) at Home Goods this year.


----------



## aquariumreef

scareme said:


> Are you sure that red & white book is a cookbook? I've been using mine as a paperweight.


I am certin of it. I can almost make out the words 'Better Home' too.


----------



## Zurgh

Is it just me, or did that garden gnome give me the stink eye...


----------



## morbidmike

yes he did I trained him to do that ...then put him there so you would see it.....he also has the plans to happiness in a plastic bag stuffed in his prison wallet .....search him if you dare MUHaahahahahahahahah


----------



## morbidmike

started part 2 of my #1 prop hopefully a little more gets done tonight


----------



## debbie5

Please tell me that The Child isn't going to be home sick today. Noooooooooooooo....and I can't find the Nintendo charger! NOOOOOOOOO!! (cries)
Is it wrong to lock her in the closet so I can still get stuff done? There is no way I can avoid taking time out to snuggle my wee one, all cozy in her jammies. She's getting big so fast..


----------



## Vlad

That depends on the closet.........


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Vlad

A rainy few days coming. Time to start sorting and drinking and packing the inside jumble from the haunt being taken down and drinking. So much new stuff as well from the after sales. It's gonna be a heavy build season.


----------



## RoxyBlue

November 15 is:

Clean Your Refrigerator Day - get rid of that mystery leftovers package that's been sitting on the back shelf for months

America Recycles Day - American haunters recycle junk into props, trash to treasure

National Philanthropy Day - All Your Props Are Belong To Us!


And yes, we have many cookbooks in that bookshelf, some of which we actually use, not that you can tell by how skeletal Spooky1 appears to be:googly:


----------



## Vlad

Clean Your Refrigerator Day .... did that a few weeks ago after I lost power in the Halloween storm

America Recycles Day..... No problemo making a stabbing Michael Myers with plastic stuffing recovered at work.

National Philanthropy Day -


> All Your Props Are Belong To Us!


Ummm Maybe that last one should be national hucked on fonix day, heehee


----------



## Hauntiholik

Did someone say All Your Base?


----------



## debbie5

Noon time and I already ran to the store to buy a new thermometer (battereis were dead) and cough syrup (and some Xmas crafts & a Seek & Find puzzle book..good thing my dad was able to babysit for a while) , played checkers and Chutes & Ladders, threw stuff in the crotchpot and have generally gotten nothing on my TO DO list done....might stick in VanHelsing for her to watch (again). Yeah, it has busoms in it..we're okay with busoms in this house .


----------



## Vlad

> (battereis were dead)


....No comment



> threw stuff in the crotchpot


 .... I think I'll go out to eat if I ever visit


----------



## Spooky1

scareme said:


> Are you sure that red & white book is a cookbook? I've been using mine as a paperweight.


That cookbook actually gets used. It has the recipe for rhubarb pie!


----------



## debbie5

Poodle on the chair, snuggling The Ill One...time to make the chicken soup and finish washing the fridge shelves...

I have that cookbook too and love it. I collected old (pre-WWII) cookbooks, 'til it got..umm..out of control. LOL. Ya know how we have discussed how we 'Weeners are only a step away from being Hoarders? Yeah..it got like that.


----------



## morbidmike

made a small but effective trip to the thrift store today ....found that they have a few bigger 120 v AC to 12 v DC transformers in there I'll have to stop back and get them always good to have on hand I say!!!


----------



## morbidmike

its a one horned one eyed flying purple people eater!!!!


----------



## Draik41895

a blue meanie


----------



## RoxyBlue

A Blue Meanie


----------



## debbie5

MMmmmm...homemade chicken soup. With buttered toast to dip in it.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Got 5 lighted exit signs and a working projector at the thrift store today. Total Cost =$20.00


----------



## aquariumreef

Growing a nose right above our 'rump' would be the worst gift in the world.


----------



## Zurgh

Thanks, mm. Only you would agitate the local gnome population... That explains everything.
So there I was, just minding my own business (working in the lab), when that damn garden gnome runs by and kicks me real hard in the shin. This caused me to drop and break a most critical component I was tuning up. Then, just as quickly, he skips away… laughing as he went. Lil’ bastard! So, I mugged him for his prison wallet. Inside was indeed a plastic bag, and inside that plastic bag was an obscure address and a 2 for 1 coupon for a chili dog...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "The Road to Punkin Chunkin". It'a amazing how much time and money some folks put into the task of throwing a large vegetable really far:jol:

Or maybe it's a fruit...


----------



## Spooky1

DSC03512 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## morbidmike

I'm working on a neighbor chunker it will be better than punkin chunkin ....big tube lots of hairspray and a idiot neighbor (which I just happen to have) spark combusting fuel and WATCH NEIGHBOR SAIL !!!!!! wheeeeeee BYEEEEEEEEE JOOOOEEEEEEEEE LOL


----------



## debbie5

Cooking up a huge pan of Tuscan Chicken Stew before the chicken turns BAD. Don't wanna get mugged by a bad chicken tonight.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*yawn* 

i'm losing the battle withy my eyelids. tommorow, christmas lights come out and the props go into storage....

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Zurgh

You must have seen the warning signs, deb. That poor misguided chicken, listening to the top 40 stations, hangin' out with the wrong crowd, sleepin' all day, partying all night, smellin' of smoke & booze from the clubs... it was only a matter of time. 

Spooky1, that garden gnome looks a little too friendly, I'd watch your back around that one.


----------



## Dixie

Having my wisdom teeth taken out tomorrow by the oral surgeon. I'm nervous like a 4 year old about to get her shots. No eating or drinking in an hour. Ugh. Time will hereby trickle by until 10:20 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Headless

Must be the night for chicken - home made chicken burgers here tonight. Quick & easy dinner. Too busy making plans. So much to do!!!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

major probress in the lab last night .....I love seeing a prop take shape ...after this year I might have to be considered a slightly advanced novice prop builder


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dixie said:


> Having my wisdom teeth taken out tomorrow by the oral surgeon. I'm nervous like a 4 year old about to get her shots. No eating or drinking in an hour. Ugh. Time will hereby trickle by until 10:20 tomorrow morning.


Good luck Dixie! Are they going to knock you out?


----------



## debbie5

Good luck,Dixie! Ow.


----------



## Dixie

Yes, luckily I am going under general anesthesia. Jaybo will have to stay home with me this afternoon, lol. After this is over, I get to be well for the next 400 years, period.


----------



## Spooky1

Good luck Dixie, and heal quickly.


----------



## Vlad

Yes Good luck Dixie, better to be knocked out then knocked..... um never mind. Good luck!


----------



## Dixie

Vlad said:


> Yes Good luck Dixie, better to be knocked out then knocked..... um never mind. Good luck!


Hahaha PERISH THE THOUGHT!!!

Thanks all - talk to you tonight!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Make sure you ask the surgeon to save the teeth for you, Dixie. Jaybo can cast them into wicked prop teeth:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dixie said:


> Thanks all - talk to you tonight!


Maybe...once the drooling stops. Hehehehe

Do what they tell you to do for after care. "Dry sockets" really suck!

Oh, and clove flavored packing made me want to gag.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Make sure you ask the surgeon to save the teeth for you, Dixie. Jaybo can cast them into wicked prop teeth:jol:


hahahahaha! :lolkin:


----------



## debbie5

Oh my...McDonald's micro sized their fries in the refurbished kids Happy Meal. WTH?? If I buy my kid crappy, greasy "food", I want them to have a FULL PORTION of crappy, greasy "food".


----------



## Headless

Good luck Dixie. And yes to Haunti's advice. Dry Socket isn't something you want to experience in a hurry.....


----------



## Headless

6:00 am here in good old Australia - darn dog woke me at 4:00 am and haven't been able to go back to sleep. Won't be funny at 4:00 pm I'm betting.


----------



## Vlad

Good to know dogs are the same the world over. What did he want? Or was it just to wake you? lol


----------



## Death's Door

Good luck with the choppers, Dixie.

Damn auditors have been here for days - seems like months. I haven't got out of work at a decent hour this week. I might have to start army crawling out of this place until they leave. 

At least American Horror Story will be on tonight in which I will feast on my hot buttered popcorn while hubby is at darts. Good times.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zombie Thanksgiving3 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Headless

Vlad said:


> Good to know dogs are the same the world over. What did he want? Or was it just to wake you? lol


"She" had already done it. Which made the waking even more pleasant. I don't see much point in waking the house AFTER the deed. Before would see everyone so much happier...... Waiting until morning (daylight kind of morning) would be even better. (sigh) but we love her anyway.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

nope .... nuthin'


----------



## aquariumreef

Me(tall+baggycloths)+hurricane-grade wind+dry snow=person with raw face lying on the ground. :amgry:

And I hate the Hallelujah Chorus officially.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i guess i got lucky. my dog doesn't wake me unless he's desperate to go outside. i usually wake up first! LOLz


----------



## morbidmike

sanding and mudding in the basement again.....I was on the way to get some supplies for props and wifey mentioned that it has been 10 months since I worked on it....so I decided to start up BASEMENT WEDNESDAY .....tommorow is prop thursday...and tuesday is WORLD DOMINATION TUESDAY


----------



## scareme

I'm even luckier. We have a doggy door, so the dogs go out when they need to. We just have to put up with the occasional visit from a neighbor cat, and once a racoon was in and washed his supper in the toilet. 

I thought things would slow down after Halloween. But now I'm busy making Christmas presents. OK, after the New Year, things will slow down a little. 

Dixie, hope you aren't hurting to bad. Keep taking your meds. No use in feeling pain when there are all these meds to help you out.


----------



## aquariumreef

aquariumreef said:


> Me(tall+baggycloths)+hurricane-grade wind+dry snow=person with raw face lying on the ground. :amgry:
> 
> And I hate the Hallelujah Chorus officially.


On a better note though, I now have a date with the boyfriend.  We're seeing Happyfeet 2.


----------



## Jaybo

Thanks for all of the well wishes for Dixie everyone! She's out like a light at the moment, but doing well. She hasn't had a decent nights sleep in weeks, so hopefully she will sleep through the night.


----------



## Vlad

That's great news Jaybo.


----------



## niblique71

Yes Good news Indeed  We all wish her well


----------



## randomr8

I am so happy. My daughter just had a discussion on what up with some zombies that can move fast as opposed to ye slow moving zombies of old.

Hope Dixie recovers fast. Surgery sucks.


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks for the update Jaybo. Give her our best when she wakes.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Let's hope she does!


Jaybo said:


> Thanks for all of the well wishes for Dixie everyone! She's out like a light at the moment, but doing well. She hasn't had a decent nights sleep in weeks, so hopefully she will sleep through the night.


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx Jaybo for the update. I know she's in good hands with you.


----------



## Zurgh

Thanks for the update, Jaybo. Hope Dixie recovers fast. Having wisdom teeth pulled is a big pile of no fun.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you get her teeth cast yet, Jaybo?

Give her a big hug from all of us. Hope she heals uneventfully and well.


Unrelated comment - why would anyone write a second violin part in alto clef? Second violins, in general, are not viola wannabes.


----------



## Zurgh

To combat the growing agitated garden gnome problem, I have reintroduced trained predatory gremlins back into the local ecosystem. What could possibly go wrong?

RoxyB, I know there is a joke in there about being second fiddle...


----------



## debbie5

Appointments!! Nutritionist, trainer, shrink specializing in PTSD (I have issues from my head injury)...I better be a PERFECT HUMAN BEING (LOL)after I'm done with all these co-pays and advice & knowledge. Looking forward to eating cleaner, cracking a walnut with my gluts and being able to actually sleep at night.


----------



## Headless

Hope Dixie is feeling better and gets a real good sleep. ANY surgery is ugly.....

LOL Debbie - good luck with that!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Hope Dixie feels better!

I think I have finally corrupted my wife to the Halloween/prop building sickness! Today's a good day!


----------



## morbidmike

today I shall build a deck on a house and I will finish completely ...that is all


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all !!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

it is and chilly today!!


----------



## Vlad

Yes I had frost on my pumpkins.


----------



## Dixie

Good morning everyone  Thanks for sending well wishes, it means a lot to me 

35 degrees here in Dallas this bright shiny morning. I'm a happy cat when it's cold!

I'm up long enough to take more pills, and now I'm going back to bed, LOL. Have a fabulous Thursday!


----------



## Vlad

WB Dixie!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Morning Vlad!

wb Dixie! ** wonders if Dixie will be surfing the web from bed **


----------



## debbie5

I wonder if Dixie will now be un-wise?? Welcome back, old toothless one! 

Some ancient nun was behind me in the checkout line at the grocery store..only had 2 items. A small voice inside me said "Pay for her stuff". So I did. I tried to run away before she caught on, but the checkout chick told her and she thanked me over & over..said her glasses had just broke this morning and she was upset, not knowing how she would pay for a new pair. She said I made her day. Yay! I love that still small voice....does this mean I don't have to tithe this Sunday?? LOL.
Okay- so now I have all the Mr Clean sponges & Swiffer juice I need. Another day of cleaning....


----------



## debbie5

Vlad said:


> Yes I had frost on my pumpkins.


I find that inappropriate. I am reporting you to yourself.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yay Debbie! Paying it forward is good for the soul!


----------



## Spooky1

Nightie night, Dixie. See you after your nap. 

Debbie, I hope one of the items the nun had wasn't a ruler, or some kids knuckles will hate you. :googly: That was a nice gesture to pay for the nuns items. Your good deed of the day is done!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think Deb will get extra points in heaven for being so kind to not only an elderly lady, but an elderly nun lady.

Sometimes the voices in your head are a very good thing


----------



## Vlad

Let's see, one good deed vs......................... lol


----------



## trishaanne

No grandkids here today. Apparently my daughter doesn't think bringing here is a good idea since Grandpop has pneumonia and I'm still fighting this danged cough and congestion. I wish I would have thought of this sooner....I'd have had alot more quiet days!


----------



## Death's Door

Glad you're doing well Dixie!!! Get some rest.

Chilly this morning when I left to got o work. My yard is covered with leaves. It's like they all came down during the night. This is good because I'm usually mulching leaves even in the middle of December, and, to boot, these leaves are from my neighbors' yards because the trees are right up against the fence. 

The auditors at my work are almost done with the review. Now it will be just sitting and waiting to ss their written review to how bad we suck. At least I won't have to work past 5 p.m. today.


----------



## randomr8

Nice job Deb. 

Don't know what I have but went to sleep last night and didn't get up till, well now. Guess I don't need coffee. Now if I could get rid of the congestion and headache. 2 Advil worked for about an hour last night then put me in a foul mood. Need a horror fix bad. Maybe more advil will get rid of this rambling/ADD my fingers have.. OOO! look! A chicken!


----------



## randomr8

Da Weiner said:


> The auditors at my work are almost done with the review. Now it will be just sitting and waiting to ss their written review to how bad we suck. At least I won't have to work past 5 p.m. today.


I've dealt with outside auditors alot. They're OK and just doing their job. Gotta believe turn over for that kind of job is pretty high. I think it would suck giving people bad news all the tim and try to remember that they are trying to help when I talk to them. Doesn't make the audit any better but get their business cards alot more ( in case a job opens up that they might like).


----------



## debbie5

Auditors!?? OH NO. Plead explosive diarrhea and GET OUT OF THERE.

Sick Child, Day 3 is now working on making 30 paper lace Valentines. I don't have supplies on hand to make Xmas ornaments, so we just moved on to the next holiday....God bless the craft box & last year's 90% off supplies. She's much better...still has horrid cough (all the kids in school have it) but at least she LOOKS better. She looked like a zombie.


----------



## Vlad

Glad she's getting better Debbie.



> Plead explosive diarrhea


There must be a story that goes along with that.


----------



## Hauntiholik

*sigh* I'm gonna miss you motorcycle.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

it's just BRRRRRRR!


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> *sigh* I'm gonna miss you motorcycle.


Is that just for the season or forever?


----------



## RoxyBlue

4:15 PM and the office is a ghost town. I think I won't stay until 6:00PM tonight.....


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Is that just for the season or forever?


gonna sell it. Looking at another one and can't afford both.


----------



## Headless

Only a four hour work afternoon for me and then it's the weekend - YAY. Plus the boss is away today so at least I might get some work done.


----------



## Dixie

Egads, I'm glad I'm home today - it is taking me hours to pour over the Black Friday ads and plan my attack!!! I wish they did this for Halloween goods, LMAO


----------



## debbie5

"There must be a story that goes along with that."

I got caught driving my parent's car (under their insurance) doing 83 in a 55 mph zone, trying to find an exit. (I was at the bottom of a 6 mile long hill on the interstate & didn't realize I was going so fast). I plead Irritable Bowel Syndrome ("Having bouts of explosive diahrrea which she can neither predict nor control" per my docs statement to court) and the matter (per the judge) was "Dismissed in the interest of justice..."


----------



## morbidmike

10x14 deck done ......too tired for PROP THURSDAY *sigh*


----------



## Hauntiholik

you need to rest now Mike


----------



## morbidmike

I am and now watchin Swamp People they make me giggle


----------



## debbie5

Sweet Mother of Jefferson Davis...I am so tired. My back is getting twingey, telling me to cut it out. OMG....and I still have to wash windows and totally clean the 1/2 bath, which has toothpaste everywhere.


----------



## scareme

My son worked as an auditor for two years. He said people were always real nice to him. He even audited a area of the hospital I worked at. He's such a sweetheart, he let me take him to lunch the two weeks he was there. That's my boy. 

debbie, good call on helping the nun. We need all the good karma we can get. 

DaWeiner, We have six big oaks, and the leaves are always blowing into the neighbor's yard. He uses a leaf blower to blow them back. I just smile because I know mother nature will be sending the leaves back his way shortly. 

Glad everything turned out OK Dixie.


----------



## Zurgh

I think the casseroles are plotting against us. Possible co-conspirators could be the pickled beets, maybe the cornstarch, perhaps the shaved ice... be wary of fruitcake and creamed corn as well, never trusted creamed corn since the 'Incident'...

One more day, then... well, another day... :googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i think i'm an emotional mess tonight. i hate feeling this way. considering going back to my counciler.

I hate being single!


----------



## aquariumreef

Dark Angel 27 said:


> i think i'm an emotional mess tonight. i hate feeling this way. considering going back to my counciler.
> 
> I hate being single!


Not to rub it in or anything, but my date last night was amazing. All right, I meant to rub it in. 

Why do you feel bad?


----------



## Dixie

Oh man, I wish I could email you some vicodin, DA... it makes the world look reallllly happy. Sorry your down


----------



## Zurgh

DA, better to be alone, than partnered with schmuck. Also, you are not all alone on the planet, therefor not really 'single'.

The casseroles are our enemy, I have the proof. It's in the pudding. So is my finger.
Also, freezing peach pie only contains it's evil... it does not destroy it.

Perhaps it's time to write a children's book...


----------



## Headless

Dark Angel 27 said:


> i think i'm an emotional mess tonight. i hate feeling this way. considering going back to my counciler.
> 
> I hate being single!





Zurgh said:


> DA, better to be alone, than partnered with schmuck. Also, you are not all alone on the planet, therefor not really 'single'.


I'm with Zurgh. Having lived life with a schmuck for a number of years, I get that! However I also understand the loneliness of being alone. Hang in there - I do believe there is someone for everyone. It took me 46 years to find "my someone". It was a long wait, but it was well worth it. In the meantime you have all of us to talk to.


----------



## debbie5

Who still does not have all their Halloweencrap put away? (raises hand)

Oh, and D.A.? being single is a blessing and a curse...being married is a blessing and a curse. Go figure.


----------



## Dixie

Waving hands wildly!!!

We still have our columns and fence in the front yard! Now I'm trying to talk Jaybo into letting me decorate the fence with bows for Christmas, LMAO.


----------



## debbie5

If my hubby woke me up when he went to the bathroom at 1:30 am, and it's now 4 am, and I'm WIDE AWAKE, do I get to beat him up in his sleep? How 'bout a really hard PINCH?


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all. Living alone isn't always alone


----------



## Headless

Raises hand here too. Well - it's going to be stored in the shed that its in so technically its in storage - technically............


----------



## morbidmike

dont ya hate it when you get a booger stuck in your nose and it whistles when you breathe


----------



## morbidmike

its FRIDAY so this is a fitting song and I LOVE IT


----------



## debbie5

Made bacon omelettes for breakfast. Watched the sunrise. Thought evil thoughts about The Drunkies. I wonder how long it will be before I crash & burn? I never did get back to sleep. (cries)

OMG_ it's SNOWING>


----------



## Vlad

I found a Halloween blowmold I didn't already have in my collection in the garbage on the way to work. Shweeeeeet !!!


----------



## Joiseygal

I'm seeing double!


----------



## Dixie

Good morning ever'body!


----------



## Lunatic

Good Friday morning!


----------



## Vlad

> I'm seeing double!


Hmmmm, I wonder why??? lol

lol, I don't know how I doubled that post Sharon, I deleted the second one


----------



## Lunatic

Last weekend to get my house ready for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Vlad said:


> Hmmmm, I wonder why??? lol
> 
> lol, I don't know how I doubled that post Sharon, I deleted the second one


The forum is buggy this morning. I'm getting timeouts and database errors.


----------



## Spooky1

Forum pages are loading slow for me today.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Does this year's Thanksgiving plans see a little off to you? I'm hearing from a lot of people that they are NOT getting together with family to celebrate.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're getting together with family for Thanksgiving - around 18 of us in a house that has 1.5 bathrooms:googly:

I'm getting slow loading of pages here, too.

DA, your comment reminds me of something I read in a book once - "Loneliness is not a longing for company. It's a longing for kind" - kind, as in someone like you. It's one of the wisest statements ever made about the need to have someone in your life with whom you have a shared connection. You can be single, be married, or be mated, and still be lonely if you have nothing in common with the people you spend time with. It explains in a nutshell how you can be surrounded by company and still be lonely, be married and still be lonely, or have family and be lonely. It's the connection that makes the difference, not your social status.

And that's why we love being here


----------



## Dixie

Thanksgiving is normal for us this year - Jayson and I are both so blessed to have both of our parents still living - I am from a very, VERY small family, so once my parents are gone, that will be it for me - luckily Jayson has a lot of brothers and sisters that should keep the holidays a gathering time once his parents are gone. I can't imagine how horrid my holidays would be if I werent married to him - both me, my mom, and my Grandmother were only children - such a small little group.


----------



## Vlad

> I'm getting timeouts


I'm surprised Z doesn't give more of the mods timeouts, lol.


----------



## debbie5

So tired. Meatballs are simmering...now to polish the chair legs.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> So tired. Meatballs are simmering...now to polish the chair legs.


I know it's just because of sleep deprivation, but this sounds SO naughty to me this morning.


----------



## debbie5

Naughty is when I BUFF them.


----------



## IMU

Wow, I actually had a prop idea and did a planning type sketch so I wouldn't forget! :googly:


----------



## Spooky1

It must be Friday, because nothing is working right in the lab today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^My poor honey

It must be Friday here, because half the office is gone


----------



## debbie5

OMG He's gonna be here in 3 hours. I'm still so behind! I have ALL my Ween stuff still on the front porch! It looks Hoarders out there! 

Meh. Too cold to sit on the porch anyway.....


----------



## trishaanne

Must be Friday here because NO GRANDKIDS. And since hubby took a double dose of cough medicine with codein, and then a nap, I was able to write another wedding ceremony! YAY ME! This one is for Gabrielle and Marianne, and halfway through I forgot who it was for so I kept writing husband and wife. It has all been corrected and the first draft has been sent to them. I have written 4 ceremonies this week and have 2 left to do! This will catch me up to date and actually put me ahead of the game, since 2 of the weddings aren't until next year! 

After grabbing something to eat I think I'll work on the last one I have to write and then move on to a Christmas party gift, in case the haunters show up for a Christmas party. There was nothing left at the stores after Halloween that was worth getting as a gift, and in order to give something good, I'll have to really put my mind to it to come up with something. Have a happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thank goodness the grocery store has turkeys on sale. Do they honestly expect people to pay $1.59/pound? I don't think so.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday to All! Almost time to be paroled from my happy place. But before I leave, I will be cleaning out the two cafeteria refrigerators and setting up the kitchen for my work's Thanksgiving Feast on Monday. Then, off to Sam's Club to buy all the paper products needed for work, finish up the food shopping list for myself.

It's the usual for me and hubby on Thanksgiving. He goes hunting in the morning and I'm working on the vittles for the day. If I have time during the day, I do yardwork. Sometimes the bachelors show up but last year it was just him and me. Ate dinner at the usual time and then we chill out in front of the tube, burping and farting.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know a couple is truly comfortable with one another when they can burp and fart together


----------



## Vlad

Tmi


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

agreed ^


----------



## Dixie

I'm still laughing @ being naughty when she buffs them. Don't know why that struck me so funny, but bwahahahaha.


----------



## debbie5

My legs are GLEAMING! Even the buffet looks faboo! Just don't lean on it..you might get some brown on ya.(Scratch cover). I never did steam the rug- oh well. Off to make the pasta and salad dressing.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I've found an E.R. that I protest. I slipped a disk in my back (I believe) and the hospital wanted my regular E.R. co-pay of $150, PLUS a $200.00 Hospital co-pay. I couldn't even get a piece of paper stating that I hurt my back, unless I wanted to pay $350.00 for it. Needless to say, I'll go see my doc in the morning.


----------



## Headless

YAY - everyone is back. Sad really - I missed the posts.....


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all. I see Zombie put another quarter in, and we're back on.


----------



## Dixie

Morning  I missed my Haunt Forum!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Bio- (and everyone) if you communicate to the e.r. doc that you absolutely cannot afford the in-patient co-pay, what the doc can do is NOT "admit" you to the hospital (= copay) but instead put you up in a room "for observation.". They can't keep you in an e.r. room forever, as they need it for emergencies, but I have stayed almost 24 hours "on observation" without the added co-pay. you might have to ask for this, as most docs forget about this option. Just an FYI for today's economy. I also managed to find an Urgent care center near me that is usually empty- the copay for the urgent care is MUCH lower than the e.r. and they are open 'til midnight. Hope this helps. Back ouchies are yucky. Feel better soon, pally.


----------



## debbie5

Vlad said:


> Good morning all. I see Zombie put another quarter in, and we're back on.


I was going through withdrawal.


----------



## Dixie

Oh gosh Biohazard, I hope they can give you something to keep that pain down! Nothing like back pain, it just stops you in your tracks for sure! I'm thinking bout ya!


----------



## Zurgh

I wonder what I can use this pressure cooker for, at this time in the morning...


----------



## Vlad

> I was going through withdrawal.


Lol me too, but wound up chatting the whole time away on FB.


----------



## Vlad

I treated myself by going out to dinner last night, cooked up a massive country breakfast this morning, HF is back up, and two pots of coffee and a relaxing morning later and I'm ready to finally move, lol.


----------



## Dixie

Vlad said:


> Lol me too, but wound up chatting the whole time away on FB.


A few of us were chatting on Google +, and I was wishing I could find you guys - do any of you use Google+?


----------



## Vlad

I only used it a few times, I'll have to re-figure it out. lol


----------



## Zurgh

Vlad said:


> ... cooked up a massive country breakfast this morning...


A brilliant Idea, Vlad! I was going to do up a late 'fancy' brunch, but liked your method of thinking far better. Now I'm fed and coffee, cofffeee, coffee'ed up, Zoom.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

im back. 

thanks everyone for your concern.

i'm doing a little better now. still not myself, but i'm getting there. i don't have vicaden but i have xanax. just one pill knocked me out and now i think i may be dealing with a kidney stone. 

i'm just gonna take some more time out. check yall later!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on occasion dixie.


----------



## Spooky1

We don't use Google+, we hardly even use Facebook.

Off to visit the parents today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Vlad said:


> two pots of coffee and a relaxing morning later and I'm ready to finally move, lol.


TWO pots of coffee and you can relax?!?! How is that possible?

Today is one of those gorgeous days that remind me of why I love the fall so much - sunny and cool. The back of the house has a southern exposure, so we open the blinds and all that lovely fall sunlight comes streaming in all the way to the front rooms.


----------



## Zurgh

I can believe it, Roxy.
I used to drink coffee morning, noon, & night. Often, on the week-ends, I'd drink a whole pot (at 4-5 am), then go right back to bed & sleep till' 9 or 10 am. I had built up a strong resistance to caffeine. Nowadays, I drink tea in the morning, and only drink coffee on rare occasions, like when I got a whole lot to do & need a boost. 

I think I'm starting to make too much sense... am I going sane?!?!? NNNOOOOO!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i saw this and had to share. gave me a good laugh!


----------



## scareme

I finally figured out when I can't get in to Hauntforum, it's not always my fault. So when I couldn't get in last night I knew the site was down, and didn't cuss my laptop out. This old dog is learning. 

Tomorrow is our Thanksgiving. I'm going in for some surgery on Tue. to repair a hiatal hernia and they are going to take my gallbladder because of gallstones. Plus a lobotomy because of brainstones. I'm told I'll probably come home Wed. or Thur. and be on a liquid diet for two weeks. So, big meanie that I am, I said I didn't want a big Thanksgiving dinner on Thur.. I can't smell a Turkey cooking and not want some. The family thinks I'm being selfish, but I'm not telling them they can't go out for turkey, I just don't want to smell it cooking. Anyway, after the two week liquid diet, it's a two week puree diet, then a two week soft food diet. So I think by Christmas I'll be able to have mashed potatoes and dressing. Yay!


----------



## Dixie

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> on occasion dixie.


Yeah, thanks to TerrorMaster I'm already stalking you on G+, FE  hehehe

If anyone sees this and wants to find us, I'm under Dawn Nickols and we made a Haunt Forum circle, so you can find us there if the forum is down and you burn out on Facebook.


----------



## aquariumreef

What is this face book thing?


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> I finally figured out when I can't get in to Hauntforum, it's not always my fault. So when I couldn't get in last night I knew the site was down, and didn't cuss my laptop out. This old dog is learning.
> 
> Tomorrow is our Thanksgiving. I'm going in for some surgery on Tue. to repair a hiatal hernia and they are going to take my gallbladder because of gallstones. Plus a lobotomy because of brainstones. I'm told I'll probably come home Wed. or Thur. and be on a liquid diet for two weeks. So, big meanie that I am, I said I didn't want a big Thanksgiving dinner on Thur.. I can't smell a Turkey cooking and not want some. The family thinks I'm being selfish, but I'm not telling them they can't go out for turkey, I just don't want to smell it cooking. Anyway, after the two week liquid diet, it's a two week puree diet, then a two week soft food diet. So I think by Christmas I'll be able to have mashed potatoes and dressing. Yay!


Oh scareme, you poor thing. I hope your recovery is swift.

A liquid diet isn't all bad...it's quite entertaining. Just pull up a barstool and...oh, not that kind of liquid diet. Darn.

If you ever have trouble getting on here just check the hauntforum page on facebook. Roxy is great at posting issues there and you can commiserate with fellow forum members.


----------



## Draik41895

My sisters birthday is tomorrow, So i'm buying myself a video game


----------



## aquariumreef

Get Skyrim.


----------



## debbie5

I never knew there as a hauntforum page on Facebook. All I got was a rock. No one told me. I'm gonna go eat worms.


Scareme- good luck with all that. And I would have asked for the same "no turkey smells". Sounds reasonable.

I have the norovirus, aka pooping/puking flu. Luckily, I've had it so many times I don't get as sick as I used to. However one symptom remains.

My a$$ is a firehose. 

Aren't you glad I shared that?


----------



## Dixie

Egads Scareme, I feel like driving up there and slapping some relatives around. As if one surgery isnt enough, you are gonna have two, moving Thanksgiving is a GIVEN!!! Lemme guess, its MEN pitching a bitch fit about it, right?!? :mumblin: go watch your football game, and shuddup.

Hahaha, I'm a little cranky, huh? I have always been a bitter chicky about Thanksgiving and Christmas - working in the kitchen and missing the game, or working in the kitchen and not getting to play with my Christmas presents. The men in my family have it GOOD. Pffft.

Oh, I love you Jaybo! (he's not the one I'm bitchin' about!)


----------



## debbie5

Dixie- I want your meds.


----------



## Dixie

debbie5 said:


> Dixie- I want your meds.


Yikes. Thats my que to go take a nap. Sorry bout that


----------



## debbie5

No no no...it wasn't in response to your post. I just need your meds. LOL.


----------



## Vlad

> TWO pots of coffee and you can relax?!?! How is that possible?


lol, Roxy I can take a cup to bed with me and fall asleep, it has no real effect but I like the flavor and warmth.


----------



## debbie5

Vlad..you are unnatural.


----------



## Zurgh

Early scareme Thanksgiving! Early good luck with the surgery & get well soon, too.


scareme said:


> ...Plus a lobotomy because of brainstones....


Brainstones, if not taken care of early, cause horrible mental constipation and even brain-lock.

debbie, thank you very much for sharing your regularity. Get better soon.

And now for something completely different, dust bunnies under your sofa, unite!


----------



## Dixie

After not having eaten for so many days, I'm seriously considering eating turkey on Scareme's Thanksgiving, AND on Thursday.

Oh man, I can't wait to get to baking. Cannot WAIT! I love my kitchen this time of year!!!!!


----------



## Vlad

Scareme, Damn Laura, not a good week coming up for you. wishing you all the best, and a speedy recovery.

Deb, I am not unnatural, hippies are all organic


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i have a quick question

what is the difference between yams and sweet potatoes?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> Bio- (and everyone) if you communicate to the e.r. doc that you absolutely cannot afford the in-patient co-pay, what the doc can do is NOT "admit" you to the hospital (= copay) but instead put you up in a room "for observation.". They can't keep you in an e.r. room forever, as they need it for emergencies, but I have stayed almost 24 hours "on observation" without the added co-pay. you might have to ask for this, as most docs forget about this option. Just an FYI for today's economy. I also managed to find an Urgent care center near me that is usually empty- the copay for the urgent care is MUCH lower than the e.r. and they are open 'til midnight. Hope this helps. Back ouchies are yucky. Feel better soon, pally.


This doc didn't want to even check me out unless I was willing to pay my $150 regular E.R. co-pay, plus a "Hospital Co-Pay" of $200. I told him to stick it, I'd just wait and go see MY doc (who gets to see the most interesting injuries due to my hobby, anyway) and pay $35.00 for a regular doc co-pay.



Dixie said:


> Oh gosh Biohazard, I hope they can give you something to keep that pain down! Nothing like back pain, it just stops you in your tracks for sure! I'm thinking bout ya!


They put me on Lortab 7.5 and Ketorolac (sp?) for swelling/inflammation. She also put me off of work until monday and told me to spend the next couple of days laying on a heating pad and trying to talk my wife into giving me a massage.

P.S. 
If I type something that makes no sense whatsoever, I apologize and ask the mods to please delete it. I usually don't take medications more powerful than Excedrin, so I know I'm going to become loopy as a fruit bat.


----------



## Vlad

Ok, that's enough with all you people and your meds. Send them to me for safe keeping.


----------



## trishaanne

Scareme...I am so sorry to hear that you are in for such a rough patch. If I lived closer I would make you an incredible Thanksgiving dinner once you could eat again, but I'm afraid it would go bad by the time I mailed it to you. Please just relax and get well soon. 

Vlad, quit trying to steal everyone's meds....you had enough in the 70's to last an entire lifetime!


----------



## Zurgh

Bio, careful with your back & take it easy... Beware, you might start understanding my posts while using prescription meds, this is a normal side effect and will pass.

DA, yams are better organised and more technologically advanced, whereas sweet potatoes are better behaved and friendlier to most warmblooded animals (with the exception of stoats, there bitter enemy). Also, sweet potatoes are well known for there loyalty.


----------



## debbie5

Yams vs. sweet potatos:
http://www.loc.gov/rr/scitech/mysteries/sweetpotato.html

I yam what I yam.


----------



## Dixie

Glad they gave you something, Bio - I hope you start to feel better pronto.

Aw, cut it out, Vlad. Just meet us all in chat in a few hours, sit back and laugh at all of our drugged up asses. It will be fun.

DA - I think the difference between sweet potatoes and Yams is geographic location. You and I have sweet potatoes. (oh man, if I'm wrong, I'm about to get butchered!)


----------



## debbie5

Is this a clothing optional chat? (Vlad was too shy to ask..)


----------



## Dixie

I thought it was ALWAYS clothing optional?!?! Oh crap, yall should keep me in line, LOL


----------



## Vlad

> you had enough in the 70's to last an entire lifetime!


I don't remember.................. lol


----------



## debbie5

Why isn't chat working??!!


----------



## Zurgh

Will there be Jello in chat tonight? (Btw, I'll be dressed in my usual attire, as the Hamburgler, or perhaps I go with the lemony yellow tuxedo...)


----------



## debbie5

Oh- nm..it works.


----------



## Vlad

> Aw, cut it out, Vlad. Just meet us all in chat in a few hours, sit back and laugh at all of our drugged up asses. It will be fun.





> Is this a clothing optional chat? (Vlad was too shy to ask..)





> I thought it was ALWAYS clothing optional?!?!


Wow, I'm being really good and not replying, lol.


----------



## debbie5

get to chat, y'all.


----------



## aquariumreef

Me+homemade strawberry crepes+nap after=happiness. 

Then I'm having tater tot casserole for dinner, and seeing The Christmas Carol at the local Preforming Art's Center. Good day.


----------



## scareme

Zurgh said:


> Brainstones, if not taken care of early, cause horrible mental constipation and even brain-lock.


I know, I've already had the first symptoms, brain farts. I tried that home lobotomy kit you recommended, but it didn't work, hence the surgrey.


----------



## morbidmike

todays tally 2 naps ...good pizza .....little time in the lab....I'd say good day for sure

thanx Z for getting the site back on track !!!!


----------



## Dixie

MM, we are all in chat, you should come join us!


----------



## aquariumreef

Or die trying.


----------



## Spooky1

scareme said:


> I know, I've already had the first symptoms, brain farts. I tried that home lobotomy kit you recommended, but it didn't work, hence the surgrey.


I'd rather have a bottle in front of me.  :googly:

scareme, good luck with the surgery, and remember milkshakes are allowed on a liquid diet!


----------



## trishaanne

I wanna come in and chat with everyone else. Damn computer. Mine's out in Kentucky with the Geek Squad so I have to use hubbys government issued computer. It won't allow me to come in and play! Says I have to download something or other to get in, which I can't do on this thing. Oh well....HI EVERYONE!


----------



## Dixie

Aw, wish you could come chat too!


----------



## Zurgh

I'm losing the sat-link, gotta get the sub back to port. If I was using the Orbital fortress, this wouldn't be a prob... See y'all soon!


----------



## aquariumreef

2nd date was a success. Almost got kicked out after we had a quick smooch during a particularly long scene change. :embarrsed:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Chat was fun tonight, everyone! Didn't mean to insult you, AR. IF I did, I apologize!


----------



## Zurgh

Bio, chat is usually quite fun.

Yay! Made it back to port in record time! Now it is raining on the docks... seems like the beginning of a bad horror or spy flick, minus the monster or the shifty eyed agent. Oh, well... at least the retrieval mission was a success. Time to pretend to sleep for a few hours. Then, more fun tomorrow... Possibly involving experimental flamethrowers, or ham salad, or bending a new portal through Q-Space, or writing children's books, or mask making, or training weasels for the mute...


----------



## Hauntiholik

Advil. Coffee. Hot tub

Morning everybody!


----------



## Vlad

Coffee. 
Good morning all !!


----------



## debbie5

I forgot that hubby has a rewards program attached to his credit card, where you can use points to "buy" stuff for free. I just got a well-rated, cordless stick vac for FREE! No more sweeping the hardwood & kitchen floors! YAY!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 just replaced the cartridge valves on the kitchen faucet and is about to turn the water back on. Fingers crossed for no flooding of the kitchen


----------



## Hauntiholik

November 20th is....
* Beautiful Day - push away the ugliness of the world and make today beautiful






* International Children's Day - a day to promote the welfare of children and an understanding between children all over the world.

* Absurdity Day - do something totally irrational and out of character for you

* National Peanut Butter Fudge Day - you got chocolate in my peanut butter! You got peanut butter in my chocolate! Sounds like a great combo to me.


----------



## scareme

Turkey is in the oven. Just waiting for the kids to come over. They are bringing the wine. 

Zurgh, I could be your shifty eyed spy.

Haunti, great song for today.


----------



## Jaybo

Beautiful children acting absurd and eating peanut butter fudge all over the world!

What a great day!


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> November 20th is....
> * Beautiful Day - push away the ugliness of the world and make today beautiful


Hey quit pushing me! :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

poop tank poop tank poop tank ..... and the camera failed the 2nd time


----------



## debbie5

Homemade potato stew simmering (a little on the garlic-y side), broccoli heads ready to be steamed, battered chicken tenders awaiting a battering. Three types of dipping sauces. A lazy Sunday. Trying not to eat the oatmeal raisin cookies before the meal... going to make fudge tonight with leftover Snickers bars in it. We should have company over more often!


----------



## Zurgh

Absurdity Day... that's like every day for me...:googly:

scareme, you weren't on the docks last night... you also could have been a monster in disguise.:ninja:

FE, I'm not sure I wanna know, but I hope it works out for you.

deb, that sounds better than the leftover fest I'm having to do to clean out the fridge. Kinda need the room for T-day. I may have to stop by for some of that fudge...

So, some necessary cleaning needs to get done, but after that... perhaps fun with paint or radiation...


----------



## aquariumreef

13 dozen gingerbread men in the making!


----------



## debbie5

13 DOZEN!!?? yikes! I'm comin to your house!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Church service this morning, church service this evening. Wonder if I get extra points somewhere for being at both?


----------



## Spooky1

No leaking from the repaired faucet. This is good.


----------



## Headless

13 dozen gingerbread men and no leaky faucet - ahhhh it's good to know all is well with the world..

But what the heck - 12 dozen????? That's a lot of gingerbread men.

Today is a year since my dad passed away so it will be a quiet day here for us. Phoned work who were completely understanding about my not feeling like attending today. Good to have an understanding boss.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Sorry for your loss, Headless. Hope things get better soon.


----------



## Dixie

Keeping you in my thoughts today, Headless.


----------



## aquariumreef

Headless said:


> Today is a year since my dad passed away so it will be a quiet day here for us. Phoned work who were completely understanding about my not feeling like attending today. Good to have an understanding boss.


Hope you have a good day. 

New quills begin carved now, big tail feathers of a pheasant.


----------



## randomr8

home made chili and cornbread. Of course SOMEONE had to have spongebob cheesy mac too.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i have the bestest friend in the world. she let me cry on her shoulder and even made me tea to feel better and best of all, she pulled me out of my depression. i feel a thousand times better today!


----------



## trishaanne

My son came in from Tennessee last week for our party and left at 5 Am today to go back. It was hard seeing him leave, although I understand why he felt the need to go. Hubby and I went back to sleep after he left only to be woken up by someone out front yelling "OH MY GOD" and then the sound of a car horn beeping constantly. We then heard a "POP", got dressed real fast and ran outside to see my neighbors finally refinished 1966 Cadillac Convertible up in flames! NOT a good way to start the day. He's lucky it didn't blow in the garage or his whole house would have been gone. It took the fire department between 15-20 minutes to get here....we live about 3/4 of a mile from the fire house! He was moving the cars out of the garage (he also has a 1973 Cadillac) so that he could get the Christmas decorations up today since it was such a nice day. For some strange reason, he no longer had the desire to decorate his yard! Cops came over questioning him...how much is it worth, what's it insured for, when did you last drive it, etc. They were making it sound like he torched it on purpose. Turns out that his step father, the mechanic who works on the car, apparently left a rag under the hood when he was working on it last and they suspect that it somehow contributed to the fire. Anyone that knows my neighbors knows that he would rather burn down his house than that car! Poor guy!


----------



## morbidmike

just put a home perm on my back hair ....so pretty


----------



## debbie5

I wonder if I can put a dimmer switch on my dining room wall switch that goes to the light/ceiling fan? Why do I have an inkling that you can't DIY that?? Any suggestions?? Any licensed electricians in the house??


----------



## Zurgh

Perhaps, deb...


----------



## aquariumreef

Edit: That's my momma.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Forums are dead tonight, and chat's been basically empty all day. Guess I'll find a movie to watch or something.


----------



## Vlad

Good morning, been up all night. It's gonna be a long day.


----------



## morbidmike

deb you can but if the fan and light are on one switch and you just use the chains a light dimmer will make the motor humm like crazy.....if you have a 3 wire going to the fan light (3 wire =red..black..white..ground wires) then you can get a combo dimmer/fan controller........some times in the box the fan hooks to they used to run the hot to the box first and then drop a wire down for the switch ..in that case you can hook the fan lead to the hots and the light only to the switch wire then a reg dimmer will work....the hots should be wired together with 1 white wire with them thats how a back feed (switch loop) works


----------



## Hauntiholik

November 21st is....
* Alascattalo Day - if you're from Alaska, this might mean something to you.

* False Confession Day - did you or didn't you?

* World Hello Day - go out and say hello to 10 people today.

* World Television Day - today recognizes the increasing impact television has on decision-making by alerting world attention to conflicts and threats to peace and security and its potential role in sharpening the focus on other major issues, including economic and social issues.


----------



## debbie5

mike....r u okay? That was a lucid response...


----------



## debbie5

Maybe I can get a ghetto dimmer switch..just climb up on a chair and unscrew some of the lightbulbs....

Is there a name for the feeling you get when you cannot decide- as a fully functioning adult- what to do? Our cheap, $500, 7 year old stove has been a pain since we got it. Oven hasn't worked right in 3 years (leaks gas...so no roasts, cookies, etc.) We can't decide if we should pay $300 and get it fixed, pay $500 for another cheap stove or pay $1200 ( a big financial hit for us as we have not saved up) and get a stove that is exactly what we need (with hi powered burners). I need Madame Leota.


----------



## RoxyBlue

New rug for the office without fringe on the edges to catch dog hair and dust = happy camper Now hopefully there won't be too much outgassing of those new rug volatile chemicals that make my eyes burn whenever I go into a carpeting store

The guys I work with were like "Oh" when I said I wanted to put the rug on the floor AFTER I had run a vacuum cleaner and wet mopped the bare wood.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## morbidmike

I will NOT say hello to 10 people but I will glare and sneer at them


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Hello everyone!

There, I met the requirements before I left the house. Today's gonna be a good day.


----------



## Spooky1

I return Mike's glare & sneer, with the evil eye!

Haunti, I love the pic, death seems so happy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

There are over 1000 active members here at the moment, so "HELLO!" And "BONJOUR" to our French and French Canadian members.

There, I really filled the quota on that one


----------



## Headless

LOL Nice try but I don't think that was QUITE the intention of the event.....


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> There are over 1000 active members here at the moment, so "HELLO!" And "BONJOUR" to our French and French Canadian members.
> 
> There, I really filled the quota on that one


Not everyone ventures into the thread so you may have greeted 5 or so people. Hehehe

Maybe posting "Hello" on facebook would count but that's assuming that you have 10 friends to say it to....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Facebook is EVIL!


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy you left of "g'day" to our Australian members.


----------



## debbie5

I'm yodelling to our Austrian members....


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Headless

g'day back. Although it's 7:00 am and I'm thinking of going back to bed. Got up at 5:00 (beat the dog this time!!!!!  ) but it's going to be a long day. Pretty dreary looking day outside anyway. It's supposed to be almost Summer!


----------



## Vlad

Wow, you shouldn't beat your dog that early in the morning. No wonder you're tired, heehee


----------



## Hauntiholik

While cleaning out the fridge yesterday I found some mealy apples. Rather than just throwing them in the garbage I thought I'd put them out for the deer to eat.

"Prong" the 1 antlered deer must have been looking through my windows because he startled me at the back porch.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

New camera coming ...I so can't wait to scope out my main drain again...sigh


----------



## morbidmike

you using the scope to look at your kidneys???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I would rather do that Mike!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I have to dive into the poop tank again...been there way too much this year!!!


----------



## morbidmike

eeeeeeew city sewer is AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I think you like that rubber suit too much Jeff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well Haunti....I wish it was rubber....rain pants and coat, glad it does have a hood though


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

But Mike...you have a bill to pay with that. I can poop for free! hahahahaha


----------



## Death's Door

Just finished cleaning the kitchen at work. My booty butt is tired. I am going home, getting a tubby and cracking open a bottle of bubbly. Oh yeah!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Da Weiner said:


> Just finished cleaning the kitchen at work. My booty butt is tired. I am going home, getting a tubby and cracking open a bottle of bubbly. Oh yeah!


They made the birthday girl clean the kitchen? That's so wrong.


----------



## scareme

aquariumreef, your momma has friendly eyes. You can see she is smilling even though you can't see her mouth. 

Our Thanksgiving Sunday meal went really well. Ate to much, off of my mom's old curiosity shop dinnerware. Watched Field of Dreams after we ate. It was filmed about 30 min from where I grew up and the kids have played baseball on that field, so it's our home holiday movie. My son's girlfriend, who had never carved a pumpkin before, had never tasted green bean casserole, That poor girl has led such a sheltered life. Had a great day and today I packed my hospital bag so I'm ready to go for tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We'll be thinking of you, Scareme. Hope all goes well and you recover smoothly like the foods you'll have to be eating


----------



## PirateLady

Good Luck Scareme, we will be thinking of you and hope all goes well and recovery is swift....


----------



## Vlad

I'm sure all will go well Laura, I'll be sending you my best thoughts, and save my cursing you for making me watch that movie till you're better, lol.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Good luck scareme!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sending good thoughts to you Laura!


----------



## debbie5

Good luck scareme. We'll miss you!


----------



## aquariumreef

Poor Sar


----------



## trishaanne

Hubby and I are sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers your way for a speedy recovery Scareme.


----------



## debbie5

I have a chin whisker.One.


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> I have a chin whisker.One.


I have like 3


----------



## Dixie

Thinking of ya too, Scareme.... Hoping that everything goes well and you are as comfortable as possible!


----------



## Dixie

Ok y'all, I need help. I was supposed to be cooking tonight, getting all of my cakes and stuff ready to be able to leave town on Wednesday afternoon. I'm now delayed, and will have to do all the cooking tomorrow night. So I need to cut something out due to lack of time.

Out of the following 3, which would you NOT want to eat. (trying to get a general consensus to see which one of the 3 to leave out) 

Pumpkin Spice Bundt Cake
Triple Chocolate Cake
Caramel Apple Pie


----------



## morbidmike

Happy birthday Da Weiner enjoy the bath and bubbly!!!!

we'll miss you Scareme I hope all goes well for you I wish you the best !!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dixie said:


> Out of the following 3, which would you NOT want to eat. (trying to get a general consensus to see which one of the 3 to leave out)
> 
> Pumpkin Spice Bundt Cake
> Triple Chocolate Cake
> Caramel Apple Pie


omit the triple chocolate cake
People are going to be so stuffed with the other food and the chocolate cake is the heaviest of the three.


----------



## Zurgh

Good luck Tuesday, scareme.

Dixie, I'd choose the spice cake... they sometimes carry knives, gibber, and know Old Names.

T'was a steaming lake of creamy smoked oyster chowder, beyond the rough waves that held the mysterious island of lightly toasted garlic bread. Hunger had been temporarily defeated here, but it would be back. Defenses had to be prepared for its inevitable return. As the sun sank below the horizon, a low, ancient, evil growl could be heard across the landscape... lunch, a distant memory...


----------



## aquariumreef

I'd also leave the spice cake. Lots of other foods have a 'spice' flavor, but not so many for the other two.


----------



## Dixie

Hmmm... good points all of them. Haunti, I really like your point about the heavy chocolate cake - and I do think there will be a chocolate pie, so I'm definitely scratching that one.

Sounds like the guys aren't too keen on the spice cake either, so there's no point in making a cake no one touches. 

Ok, the pie is still in, then I need to make one more thing. Hmm. Chocolate chip cookies? Too generic? I like the idea of cookies, because you can just eat one if you are too full..... 

Thanks for helping you guys - I like seeing others point of view when I am trying to feed lots of peoples faces.


----------



## Zurgh

Oooo, Dixie, make lil' mincemeat tartlets!


----------



## IMU

Whipped peanut butter mini pies (think single serving)?


----------



## aquariumreef

I nominate vanilla bean minicupcakes. I got a great recipe for it.


----------



## Dixie

oh, but then I would need to get a minicupcake pan! Although vanilla bean sounds yummy! Ohhh, but then again, so does peanut butter.... MMMM. This is hard!


----------



## aquariumreef

Make normal sized one's then


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dixie said:


> Out of the following 3, which would you NOT want to eat. (trying to get a general consensus to see which one of the 3 to leave out)
> 
> Pumpkin Spice Bundt Cake
> Triple Chocolate Cake
> Caramel Apple Pie


I'd pass on the caramel apple pie because I don't like apple pie. Spooky1 likes apple pie, but he'd cut that in favor of the triple chocolate cake. And it's not Thanksgiving if you omit anything pumpkin. Personally, I'd eat less turkey in favor of a small slice of pumpkin bundt cake and triple chocolate cake. Oh, and with whipped cream, can't leave that out:jol:


----------



## Dixie

RoxyBlue said:


> I'd pass on the caramel apple pie because I don't like apple pie. Spooky1 likes apple pie, but he'd cut that in favor of the triple chocolate cake. And it's not Thanksgiving if you omit anything pumpkin. Personally, I'd eat less turkey in favor of a small slice of pumpkin bundt cake and triple chocolate cake. Oh, and with whipped cream, can't leave that out:jol:


OH CRAP, now I'm back to making all three of them!! I can't let everyone's vitural taste buds down!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Actually, make a pecan pie and a pumpkin pie. And then send them to me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, aquarium

Make it easy on yourself, Dixie. Go to the store and buy several pints of Ben & Jerry's ice cream in a variety of flavors. After dinner, put them all out on the table with a pile of spoons and tell everyone to go to town


----------



## Zurgh

But what of all the virtual calories? Flip a 3 sided coin to decide, Dixie. One treat must go, or you may not get any rest... a slave to the holiday oven, a purgatory of baking doom.
... and what ever happened to flan?


----------



## aquariumreef

Hold conflicting tastes: Warm casserole and cold ice cream! :lol:


----------



## Dixie

Haha, love that idea, Roxy, what a dream!!!

Flan. No, I don't think Jaybo's family would go for that. They put a huge capitol T in Traditional.

Jaybo just threatened me and said the Apple Pie stays, and his Mom said Pumkin spice cake. Guess thats what I'm going with. Then I just need to roast a million sweet potatoes, peel, slice and cook 15 lbs of Yukons, and call it done. Bleh!


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's not even Thanksgiving yet and all of this dessert talk is making me feel stuffed.


----------



## Dixie

Oops, my fault. I havent been able to eat for 2 weeks, and am barely past soup now. I'm going to gain a billion pounds on Thursday if it takes every last vicodin in my little bottle to make it through the meal, LMAOOOO!


----------



## Hauntiholik

LOL! You may have helped me not over eat for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Dixie

Wha.... what? Was it the BILLION POUNDS remark?!?! hahahahaha

:shivers:


----------



## Hauntiholik

LOL no. Just thinking about heavy chocolate anything after turkey would make me ill.


----------



## aquariumreef

I'ma eat all the sweet yams we have. :wub:


----------



## Dixie

Ok Haunti, you have talked me into hiding the chocolate cake until after the football game. No being ILL on Turkey day!


----------



## Spooky1

Dixie said:


> Haha, love that idea, Roxy, what a dream!!!
> 
> Flan. No, I don't think Jaybo's family would go for that. They put a huge capitol T in Traditional.
> 
> Jaybo just threatened me and said the Apple Pie stays, and his Mom said Pumkin spice cake. Guess thats what I'm going with. Then I just need to roast a million sweet potatoes, peel, slice and cook 15 lbs of Yukons, and call it done. Bleh!


I want to start a petition to: Save the chocolate cake!!!!! If your family doesn't want it, you can send it to me @ chocoholics anonymous.


----------



## Dixie

So, let me recap.

Roxy would save room for pumpkin spice, Spooky wants to save the chocolate cake that Haunti is trying to toss out the door, Zurgh is pissed there is no flan, AR is happy he got sweet potatoes, but is crying at the missing pecan pie, IMU is eating peanut butter from a jar - mumbling about no little pies, and Jaybo is throwing a fit because he ate too much and can't even eat the apple pie he HAD to have. Oh, and someone step over Haunti, she just puked on the carpet after Spooky scraped the chocolate cake off the back patio, but I'm too jacked up on Vicodin to clean it up. 

Yep, sounds like a traditional Thanksgiving Day in the Haunt Forum Family!


----------



## Zurgh

I'm not mad, my pet flan went missing. Don't step on it, but don't let it bite you. I'm in the corner, gibbering & giggling & pointing & drooling, due to my new meds. I'd be the neon plaid sheep of this fine black sheep family. Weeee....


----------



## Hauntiholik

LOL!!!! Yep. Big 'o happy family.


----------



## Dixie

Now we just need the rest of our family to show up, and give us more content, LOL


----------



## Zurgh

This is developing into an interesting picture in my head, Dixie... if I'm feeling spunky tomorrow, I may have to draw it up... if the yams don't get me first....


----------



## Spooky1

Sounds like a Thanksgiving that belongs on Youtube, Dixie. 

Beware here's what can happen if you eat all three desserts at Thanksgiving. (Caution, don't view while eating)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, you know, you could always scrap the three original dessert choices and turn some of those gabillion sweet potatoes into sweet potato pie:googly:

And speaking of sweet potatoes:


----------



## Evil Queen

Keep the desserts, skip the turkey.


----------



## aquariumreef

Holy Spontaneous Headache


----------



## Dixie

I love this place, I truly do. Yall just make me happy.
I hope you feel better, AR. Take some totally spontaneous BC Powder, and go to bed


----------



## PrettyGhoul

About 9 tonight I was at my computer and my cat Carl was outside and meowed to come in. Without looking I let him in and then felt this fuzzy thing against my leg (I thought it was Carl) and then my other cat Bill growls so I looked down and saw a fruit rat...EEK. Bill is a deadly hunter but Carl likes to show and tell so major cat fight and as a result the rat is running around in the house. The rat ran through 3 rooms with one cat intent on death, the other wanted to get his prize back and I am wanting the thing out of the house. I finally locked both cats up, shooed the terrified rat outside and then praised Carl and Bill for being such awesome hunters. A happy ending for all.


----------



## morbidmike

I could have starred in a new movie last night " Mikey paper mache hands " got a ton done I may have my first prop done by Christmas other than painting


----------



## debbie5

Who the hell has energy to make desserts? I'd BUY a great tasting apple pie (not from the grocery store..blech! Best ones come from apple orchards) or buy an angel food cake, make ahead (or buy those frozen packages) some sweetened strawberries (1/2 sugar, 1/2 Splenda) and make homemade whipped cream. Easy. One dessert. Take it or leave it. But that's how I roll. I am a bloated sack of meat at Thanksgiving...


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all.


----------



## debbie5

Meh.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

There has to be a Satan somewhere. Because he gave me all six ulcers in my mouth. 

Needless to say, I kinda hate the world right now.


----------



## Hauntiholik

November 22nd is....

* Go for a Ride Day - Planes, trains and automobiles, bikes, horses and boats. Whatever your preferred mode of transportation is, go for a ride. 

* Start Your Own Country Day - This holiday began in 1939 at the World's Fair in New York, and is a way to honor free spirited people who dream and believe in a better world and land of their own.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> I could have starred in a new movie last night " Mikey paper mache hands " got a ton done I may have my first prop done by Christmas other than painting


But will your basement be done?


----------



## Spooky1

Haunti, I loved Firefly. It was such a fun show.

I hereby proclaim my cube Spookyvannia!


----------



## debbie5

Going out for Thanksgiving dinner with very extended family, most whom we haven't seen for years. I'm looking forward to it. Best clothes & manners, etc. will be on display. Except for my mom, who I am sure will tell everyone about her hems & psoriasis and say inadvertently disparaging and insulting things all night...you know, like she does to us every time we see her. 
Then, last night, I realized I needed to come up with something more appropriate to say to my relatives when we are seated other than, "I'd like to sit by you, WAY down the table and away from my mother, so I don't have to listen to her dumb-ass, embarrassing comments all night." 
Groan. Maybe I can bring one earplug. I certainly can't drink, cuz then God only knows WHAT I'd say.

Had I known the plan was to go out for a hundreds-of-dollars restaurant dinner, I would have had people over here instead. Not that I can seat 30 people, but I'm sure it would have been interesting!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

My office shall be Roxyland! None shall pass!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zombie Thanksgiving5 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1

What the first Thanksgiving was really like.

Zombie Thanksgiving1 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hauntiholik

My office is going to be deserted tomorrow except my boss will be here. Dang it.


----------



## Death's Door

We get out work at 1 p.m. tomorrow. I will make the sugar-free pumpkin swirl cheesecake and other preparations when I get home in the afternoon.

Thanksgiving is very low key at my homestead. No dressing up - comfy clothes like jogging pants and sweatshirts are the norm. Leaves room for more eatin'.


----------



## debbie5

Trainer at the Y said this is the slowest week of the year, as everyone is prepping for Thanksgiving. How weird. I would think you'd want to hit the gym more if you are going to a feast. 
Went to a head-injury shrink today...I dunno if he's 100% crazy or brilliant. Might need a few more of my co-pays to find out. What a weird little man.


----------



## Vlad

Two nights of little to no sleep and a full day at work tomorrow. To a corporation, you're just something to be used.


----------



## Spooky1

I 'll be at work tomorrow, and I get to do the work of someone who's taking the day off.


----------



## trishaanne

Sorry to get in on this discussion so late, but with no computer at the moment, I get in when I can. Dixie, I'd go for all three and throw in some banana pudding, just for someone who doesn't want anything too heavy...

Hubby is still sick. Pneumonia still not completely cleared up and now he can't breath. Started to drive to work this morning, had a coughing fit and almost rear ended a car. After pulling over to the shoulder to regain composure, he decided maybe making that hour or more drive to work wasn't such a good idea and came home. Went back to the doctor, who told him that everything has now triggered asthma...just fricken great! NOW, he's falling out of the chair due to muscle spasms because of all the coughing. Looks like we may have to pass on Thanksgiving at my daughters and do just a small, simple dinner here since everyone else will be at her house and it will be just Kenny, his son and me. Glad I bought an extra turkey!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I doesn't sound like Kenny is up to traveling anyway 
Stay home and be safe.


----------



## debbie5

Oh geez! Can you call the docs and get some muscle relaxants?? Ow. 
((hugs))


----------



## morbidmike

best wishes to Kenny and you Pattie sick ness sux for sure


----------



## aquariumreef

Mmmm candy cane. Thinking of costume ideas for next halloween.


----------



## Spooky1

Trish, when I was a kid and had pneumonia, I was told to stay in bed for a week. Hope your hubby is better soon.


----------



## trishaanne

Thanks Spooky1....he's been out of week for 10 days so far, which sucks on 2 levels. He's getting tranferred to another office at the beginning of December and has 75 case files he has to bring up to date and transfer to another officer. AND, I can't get ANYTHING done around here AT ALL with him home...lol.


----------



## randomr8

Hope everyone gets their flu shot. Just saying. It always seems like everyone is getting sick around the holidays. I can never tell if it's just 'cause or more stress or just that sigh and relax you feel when things slow down so that you can be like you are with family. Trish, hope your hubby gets well quick. Everyone, I sincerely wish you the holidays you hope for and more. I find myself lurking around here more and more. Thanks for making me feel welcome!


----------



## Zurgh

Trish, take care of the hubby. Being Ill or having a loved one sick is never fun. Wishing you and yours health & a speedy recovery.

So I'm trying to ink in a festive picture, but the cat likes it so much that he must be on it... When I go away from it, so does he. When I try to work on it, so must he be there to supervise, then sprawl out on it...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have a pit bull who is the same way, Zurgh. She must supervise and get a paw in whenever I'm working on something.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i hope your hubby gets better soon trish! 

as for me, i'm now beginning the search for a good tattoo shop for little brother's first inking. I really wishing that the shop i went to was still in business. i'd so take him there. 

I may just put a bunch of little papers in a basked with the different names on it and then close my eyes and pull one out. then go to that one. *sigh*


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Check health dept. ratings when you go into the shop, DA. They should be posted in a conspicuous location when you go into the shop. I have over 30 tattoos, and have never had ink done in a shop with less than a 97 rating. No infections yet.


----------



## Headless

Hope hubby is feeling better Trishaanne! I had pneumonia years ago and spent over a week in hospital. It's a nasty thing.

Had a bit of a shopping spree in Ebay last night but at least I got a good deal of my Christmas shopping done for my daughter. Gotta love those Christmas wish lists....


----------



## Dixie

Having just gotten over pneumonia a few weeks ago, Trish, I feel the UTMOST sympathy for your hubby. Give him ALL of our love, and let him know we are thinking of him! 

Cooking and baking is done. I have THE best husband in the universe, he helped me til the bitter end. I could NEVER picture my Dad or my Grandfather doing what Jaybo just helped me do. I'm a lucky girl.

Tomorrow is his birthday too, the big 40.... in case anyone wanted to give him a big birthday smile!


----------



## Zurgh

I've had to give up on drawing tonight, Dr. Merlin Insisted. So the pens & pencils went away & the cat brushes came out. Now he is ultra soft and fluffy. Kinda hard to draw around him. My brain turned to ooze, anyway.


----------



## debbie5

(Shhhhh..Dixie is a cradle robber!!)


3 a.m. Hmmm...Looks like I might need to reconsider my "I don't need Ambien anymore" stance.


----------



## morbidmike

YAY tomorrow is a day of feast and we remember the ALAMO


----------



## stagehand1975

Just a few more hours and I can say goodbye to this place for 4 days. It's dragging so slowly.


----------



## debbie5

Good thing I made latkes last night and then forgot to pack them in lunches. Senile.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

brrrr.


----------



## Vlad

Good morning Haunt forum!!!! What's shakin??


----------



## Vlad

Pattie tell Kenny I hope he gets well soon. Then ask him for me how many times is he gonna get in the car too sick to drive before he wises up???? lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

November 23rd is....
* National Cashew Day - if you like 'em, eat some.

* Tie One on Day - it's not what you think so put down the bottle. It's a day to celebrate the apron and the previous generations of women who wore them.

* Eat a Cranberry Day - have scurvy? Eat some cranberries. Cranberries are one of the native American fruits that the Pilgrims had to eat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, I just had some cashews with my morning coffee, and I didn't even know it was Cashew Day!

Cradle Robbers Rule!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Does that make Dixie a cougar?


----------



## Spooky1

I don't think a one month difference makes her a cougar, unless Dixie is fibbing about her age.


----------



## RoxyBlue

This has nothing to do with the previous conversation. I just like this picture:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> I don't think a one month difference makes her a cougar, unless Dixie is fibbing about her age.












a month counts


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## debbie5

I'm 6 months older than my hubby.....shhh....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

just got back from walking the dogs with my niece. now we shall go out to have a fun. and spend her mom's money. hehehehe!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> This has nothing to do with the previous conversation. I just like this picture:


what a cutie! i want one!


----------



## trishaanne

I'm 2 months older than Kenny...guess that makes me a cougar too..lol.

Happy Birthday Jaybo!

Last night, since all the tents are still up in the back yard, and some of the black sheets are still hanging up, we had to go outside every hour and push all the water off because of the rain we were getting. My son went out once and I heard him out in the back yard cursing like a sailor. He came in and said that as he was pushing the water off one of the tents, apparently he disturbed the two bats that had taken refuse inside the black sheets. They came flying out, scared the crap out of him cause it was dark, he slipped in the mud when he got startled and then he felt like an idiot for being startled by bats! I had to laugh...Mr. Macho got startled by 2 little bats...LOL


----------



## debbie5

New Simon's Cat!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Almost got this computer of mine up and working again. Had to do a complete wipe but I didnt lose to much data but its just a pain to get it all loaded back on. Should to some cleaning out while I'm at it I guess. Have to take it back into the shop next week, keeps asking me if my PC settings are correct, although it works in safe mode. ( I don't build these things, I just use them). I did manage to get through computer withdrawel fairly well.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Most of my co-workers are sitting in the boss' office drinking beer and getting rowdy. Guess they aren't getting any more work done today


----------



## PirateLady

I agree Roxy... Cradle Robbers Rule.....power to the cougars !!!!! one month or more... LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment




----------



## Vlad

WB Bill


----------



## morbidmike

HEY BILL I was wondering where you had run off to ...glad to see ya back ole pal


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, we found a house that we both like. Now if I can talk the lady selling it into a decent contract, I'll have a workshop, an office, a garage and a big enough yard to do an awesome display. My loving wife will have her big kitchen, a extra spare bedroom to make into a guest room, a fenced yard for the puppies to play in, and no whack job neighbors who get drunk and vomit in our driveway. Plus the payment is less than I'm paying now, and it's 15 minutes from my work. Seems like a win win for us. Wish me luck, folks!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Good luck Bio!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hope the deal comes through for you, BioH!


----------



## aquariumreef

Sounds like an amazing place! Good luck!


----------



## Spooky1

Sounds perfect, Bio. Good luck.


----------



## aquariumreef

Just found a fish that I've had for 1.75 years dead fro,m old age.


----------



## randomr8

So one of my jobs is Apple admin. Today I put out 6 new laptops. 5 went fine. To the 6th person, 1st the laptop was DOA, the 2nd laptop to him I re-image 3 times. Whisky Tango Foxtrot.... He's someone that came back on contract after a year and I had the same problems with him before. My admin magic bubble wasn't strong enough for his mojo.


----------



## Death's Door

Ran some errands this afternoon and while I was passing the Shoprite market with no parking spaces left, I did the ole "Ah ha"! Didn't have to go there - oh yeah - came home, made the sugar-free pumpkin cheesecake, check the Christmas lights, cleaned the bathroom, and made din din for me and the hubby. Hubby went to the dart tournament tonight and I'm chillaxin' on the forum and checking out "Gone With The Wind" on tv right now - my favorite non-horror movie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love "Gone With the Wind". My mom took us to see it when we were young teens because it's one of her favorites as well.


----------



## debbie5

I watched GWTW too today!! It's so much better (restored) than it was when I saw it growing up. Saw it a few years ago on a big movie screen at the vaudeville house downtown. THAT was awesome.. 
Went shopping for clothes (holiday outfit) with my 14 year old..only the 2nd time **ever** we've been shopping together..how un-American. Finally found her some jeggings! Yay!


----------



## trishaanne

Not a big Gone With the Wind fan, although I did change into a dress and put a curtain and rod over my shoulders at the party (GWTW Carol Burnett spoof)

My favorite is Guess Who's Coming to Dinner. I SOOO wish my father was as liberal as Spencer Tracy and Katherine Hepburn were in that movie! Of course, I wanted his approval back in the 70's. I no longer need it...still love the movie though!


----------



## Vlad

I used to be a fan of it.
I think I'll go back to Abbott and Costello meet Frankenstein for now.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LOL, I just finished watching that, Vlad. That movie is great!

Thanks for the support everyone! I appreciate it, and will do my best to get pics of any ghosts living (strange choice of words) in the house, if we get it.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I love "Gone With The Wind". Like Roxy, some of that affection is mixed in with my childhood memories of my Mother. She had me read the book first and then when I saw the movie for the first time she watched it with me.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

good luck with the house Bio!

never saw GWTW, but if all of you love it, then it must be a good movie. lol.

i'm on pins and needles waiting for the parade tomorrow, def gonna set my alrarm. really don't want to miss it!


----------



## Headless

Hauntiholik said:


> November 23rd is....
> * National Cashew Day - if you like 'em, eat some.


Love them but I had no idea they had their own day!!!!! Impressive. Or would it be MORE impressive if you DIDN'T have a national day. Probably more unique at least!!!!



Frighteners Entertainment said:


>


BAHAHAHAHAHAHA



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Well, we found a house that we both like. Now if I can talk the lady selling it into a decent contract, I'll have a workshop, an office, a garage and a big enough yard to do an awesome display. My loving wife will have her big kitchen, a extra spare bedroom to make into a guest room, a fenced yard for the puppies to play in, and no whack job neighbors who get drunk and vomit in our driveway. Plus the payment is less than I'm paying now, and it's 15 minutes from my work. Seems like a win win for us. Wish me luck, folks!


A BIG good luck Bio. Sounds like your dream home - hope it all works out.



Da Weiner said:


> .......I'm chillaxin' on the forum and checking out "Gone With The Wind" on tv right now - my favorite non-horror movie.


My mum loves this movie - I'm actually thinking about getting her a copy for Christmas.

We did a bit of Christmas shopping again today. Slowly getting there. On the way home, collected a bit more "free" Styrofoam to start working on one of my 2012 Halloween projects. Gotta love free anything really.


----------



## Vlad

Good morning


----------



## morbidmike

Have a SPOOKTACILAR TURKEY DAY all you ghoul's


----------



## morbidmike

were having family over for desert.......I wonder how many of them it will take to fill a pie ?????


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that depends if you are leaving the butts on Mike.


----------



## debbie5

Grace's (age 7) "Thankful List" written at school:"I am thankful for God and Jesus because they watch over me. Also, I give much thanks to my family and pets because they love me. And who does not give thanks to SUGAR!?! I am so very thankful for my violin and school because they teach me and let me be creative. Last but not least I am thankful for my friends because they are loyal and supportive. All these things make my life great!"


----------



## Vlad

I'm thankful you didn't post your list, heehee.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thanksgiving lunch is over and the others are out for a while. love the peace and quiet.


----------



## aquariumreef

So full


----------



## debbie5

gnawgnawgnaw on solid chocolate turkey....

Dinner out at a restaurant with extended family (over 30 people). We ate for over THREE HOURS!


----------



## Vlad

blah, lol. It just wasn't worth cooking turkey for one. I'd have thrown most of it out after getting sick of it for days.But I fed the kittens non stop, lol


----------



## morbidmike

back from the out laws since I quit drinking I'm not much into haveing fun anymore ...but I'm still into the just getting used to not drinking thing ....I think drinking messed with my meds and counter acted my anti depressants so no drinking no smoking is the way to go for me


----------



## debbie5

VLAD! WTH!!?? What about one of those frozen Jennie-O turkey thingies in the pan..comes with its own gravy?? Uh ohhh...Turkey Grinch!  Or you could have ordered a plate from a diner, restaurant??

Congrats, mike. Hubby has been off booze for 2 (3??) years now and it's a blessing and a life changer for him as well as us...for the better! But it is very hard, as everyone drinks! But it also can be done. Congrats again, hun. ((hugs)) to your liver.


----------



## Zurgh

Good luck, morbid! The no drinky can be a big batch of no fun, but better to be in control than to be controlled by a poisonous fluid... not to mention it will mess yer' with meds, too. You can now divert beer money to the prop fund! 

Who done it... Why, the Turkey, of course... Mystery solved...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My grandmother sent 15lbs of turkey and homemade dressing home with my wife, because I had to work today. Apparently, my grandmother thinks I am a giant, or have some strange seasonal eating disorder. I'm so stuffed that my eyes hurt. I still have plenty to take for lunch for the next week.


----------



## GothicCandle

Ever have the delight of watching television at such a loud volume you wonder if it's the documentary your watching, or if you really are in a warzone?


----------



## Headless

{sigh} Friday night......... Relief that the weekend is here but I think I'll be spending most of my weekend doing an assignment...... {groan}


----------



## Zurgh

Hmmm, draw, eat, door #2, meditate or sleep next, not too sure...


----------



## aquariumreef

Go with your first guess, 50% chance your right.


----------



## Zurgh

No, it is all too clear now... the Mighty Vole of the North never lies in it's song. The anthropological evidence will corroborate the tale carved in those stone pillars. When is not in question, but is the truth at the heart of the matter. Big Sam and the barmaid told me to tell you this, but only if you'll listen to reason. Not like last time, with all the eels and party favors. Use the lard only if you must, and then only as a last resort. :googly:


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all


----------



## debbie5

(driving down to NJ to bring stubborn Vlad a plate full of turkey...and a can of whoopa$$...)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Had a pumpkin glazed doughnut and fresh coffee this morning at one of those little shops you know are family-run when you see the proprietor's young granddaughters helping Grampa at the counter.


----------



## Vlad

Whoop! lol Time to unplug for awhile here methinks. Stuff to do.


----------



## debbie5

Do I have to put my Halloween socks & slippers away now!!??


----------



## Vlad

No


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Do I have to put my Halloween socks & slippers away now!!??


No, never


----------



## Draik41895

Carved one last pumpkin wednesday


----------



## GothicCandle

My friend is already annoyed at the christmas songs being played non-stop in all public places and requested his friends link him some non-christmas holiday music for him to listen to, so after a search via youtube of 'yule' i found what migjt be the creepiest music video of all time. You have been warned


----------



## debbie5

Can't get more Unstructured than random leftover turkey recipes...too bad Bad Vlad can't make them.
.
Turkey Cranchiladas
adapted from Better Homes and Gardens
nonstick cooking spray
2-2 1/2 cups shredded turkey or chicken
2 cups whole-berry cranberry sauce (or 1 16-oz can)
1 (15-ounce) can black beans, drained and rinsed
1 1/2 cups salsa
1 1/2 cups shredded Pepperjack cheese
1/2 cup sour cream
3-4 scallions, chopped
1/4 cup lightly-packed chopped cilantro
1 tsp ground cumin
1/2 tsp kosher salt
1/2 tsp freshly cracked black pepper
10-12 (6-inch) flour tortillas
1 tsp bottled hot sauce
Preheat the oven to 350 degrees and lightly spray a 9x13 inch baking dish with cooking spray.

In a large bowl, combine the turkey, 1 cup of the cranberry sauce, the beans, sour cream, 3/4 cup cheese, 1/2 cup of the salsa, green onions, cilantro, cumin, salt, and pepper.

Spoon about 1/3 cup filling into each tortilla, and roll tightly. Place seam-side down in the baking dish.

In a medium bowl, combine the remaining cranberry sauce, 1 cup of salsa, and the hot sauce. Stir to combine and Pour over the enchiladas. Cover the dish with foild, and bake 45 minutes. Remove foil, and sprinkle with remaining 3/4 cup cheese. Continue to bake, uncovered, an additional 10 minutes, or until cheese is melted and bubbly. Sprinkle with additional cilantro and scallions, and serve.


----------



## Vlad

Yeah yeah yeah, rub it in Deb, lol. Time to go shopping, blah.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Vlad said:


> Yeah yeah yeah, rub it in Deb, lol. Time to go shopping, blah.


Shopping? On black Friday? At least it's later in the day.


----------



## Headless

Pouring rain here - why does it always rain on the weekends when it's supposed to be the beginning of summer????


----------



## Vlad

> Shopping? On black Friday?


Milk and cat food.


----------



## debbie5

The grocery store was deserted when I went. Plus, half price Thanksgiving cake! Nomomnom...


----------



## morbidmike

Balck Friday SUX!!!!! that is all


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lowes was crazy busy.


----------



## debbie5

Time to start the slow cooker char siu pork...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=dFXQTsOJHoqhsQLxkbXDDg&ved=0CJcBEPMCMAE

I forgot all about these...i saw it and my head filled with ideas.....*big grin...* i'm thinking photo op.... :jol:


----------



## Zurgh

I may be a little teapot, but I am not short...


----------



## aquariumreef

But my bus is.


----------



## Dixie

I'm so tired I can't even go backwards to Wednesday night when I first left yall to catch up, will have to do that tomorrow - but just wanted to say hi, and goodnight 

PS. Desert tally:
Caramel apple pie: 1 of only 2 of the desserts to be eaten completely that day. I think people were picking the pie crumbs out of the pie dish.
Pumpkin spice (that I ended up adding apples to as well) full size bundt cake, was totally delicious, took 1/4 of the leftover home with us, and we have finished it off.
Chocolate Cake. Folks, when Haunti speaks, listen to her. Only about 2 people cut off a piece of this bundt cake (I know, Spooki would have made 3, had he been there) but we took 1/2 of it home. I cut that in half and gave it to my Dad who now loves me more than ever - but as for eating it ON Thanksgiving - yes, it was too heavy. At least we have yummy leftovers with our turkey sandwiches, so that makes me happy!


----------



## Vlad

> when Haunti speaks, listen to her


scary


----------



## Dixie

ONE MONTH DOES ****NOT**** COUNT!!!

rawr.


----------



## aquariumreef

rawr


----------



## Headless

He's handsome....


----------



## Headless

Oh My Gosh......


----------



## Headless

300 posts......


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Get to meet with the lady about the house on the 1st. Spoke to her today, and she seems very interested in working with the wife and I on purchasing the house. I do believe that this is the first time I have ever been "giddy"


----------



## morbidmike

YAY no more Black Friday for 365 days


----------



## debbie5

Congrats, Headly on 300!

Gonna be 55 degrees today...finally getting the bins & Weencrap off of the front porch, so we don't look like Halloween Hoarders (as my 7 year old calls us...well, ME).


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Vlad and everyone else as well


----------



## Hauntiholik

I was wondering, for those that purchased a whole turkey for Thanksgiving, what brand of turkey did you get and was it good?

I got a honeysuckle white this year because it was on sale. I don't plan on buying another one....ever. The layer of fat on the bird was gross.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Good morning Vlad and Roxy!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I stopped at Tractor Supply company today to follow up a tip about free styrofoam blocks. While talking to the manager, I noticed an older lady seemed to be eavesdropping. As I was telling the manager that I work with a local haunted attraction, she butts into the conversation with "You're going to hell for running that devil's playground. Halloween is an evil holiday" Now I'm usually quite blunt with people, but for once I was polite. I smiled my nicest smile, and told her "No, ma'am. I work in a prison that houses murderers, rapists, thieves, and drug dealers. I think God has more important things to punish than me or a haunted attraction." She looked like she was going to choke on a lemon, and the store manager looked like he was going to wet himself. Today's a good day, now. Friggin Bible Belt religious nuts. Got 20 24"x24"x36" blocks, though


----------



## debbie5

There are actually turkey reviews online. My mom got a Marval one- there was a taste off in the paper & it got the best reviews. I've heard great things about any fresh, kosher as being the best. Gonna be more $$ though.


----------



## Dixie

Great answer Bio, couldnt ask for better. Would have loved to see her face!

Oh, and the turkey - I noticed that the turkey we had was really fatty too. NASTY! Never had that on Thanksgiving before - I don't know what kind it was, but now I'm thinking it was a Honeysuckle White, lol. Will watch for reviews on different brands, interesting.


----------



## aquariumreef

Headless said:


> 300 posts......


200 here. 

Going caroling with my choir today. Why so soon?


----------



## Dixie

Thanksgiving Thursday, Black Friday, Migraine Saturday.


----------



## Zurgh

Weasel Stomping Sunday, Cyber Monday (without any cool combat cyborgs), Are We There Yet Tuesday.....


----------



## Vlad

And the moral is, never buy a turkey from the trunk of someones car.


----------



## Zurgh

I can't remember the brand of turkey... It might have been Toxic Tom's, Chernobyl Farms, Back Alley Bob's...

That sounds like a Terry's Trunk brand turkey, Vlad. That is still better than a Dumpster Dan's...


----------



## PirateLady

I was unwise one time and bought a "store brand turkey" to save some money.. it was nasty and could not make gravy from the drippings,,, way too greasy... So I have since gone back to my mom's favorite turkey and the only one she would ever buy which is the Butterball turkey... Never had any problems since. Best tasting turkey ever!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Cooked down the turkey carcass and making soup since today is so chilly.


----------



## Death's Door

What's doin' I think I finished mulching the last of the leaves in the backyard and cleaned up the front yard, took down the cornstalks and am ready for tomorrow to put up the lights. I was gonna start the lights today but after 3 1/2 hours of raking and mulching, my booty butt is tired. I will try to muster up the strength to bring up the ladder and outside box from the basement in a little while. I will probably make turkey noodle soup tomorrow.


----------



## Headless

BioHazardCustoms said:


> ....... "No, ma'am. I work in a prison that houses murderers, rapists, thieves, and drug dealers. I think God has more important things to punish than me or a haunted attraction." She looked like she was going to choke on a lemon, and the store manager looked like he was going to wet himself. Today's a good day, now. Friggin Bible Belt religious nuts. Got 20 24"x24"x36" blocks, though


LOL nice comeback!!! And well done on the Styrofoam.



aquariumreef said:


> 200 here.


Congrats to you too!

Ahh a sleepy Sunday morning here. Still raining. Better get myself off here and go and do some study though. Have an assignment due on Thursday and I don't have a whole bunch of it done so far....... What was I thinking????? School at 50? LOL


----------



## debbie5

I'm hearing about many people doing Thanksgiving II, where you cook ANOTHER turkey or alternate to a ham..WTH is **WRONG** with us?? We should just call it MEAT-FEST WEEKEND.


----------



## debbie5

Marval turkeys got the highest ratings...I wonder if they go on sale at Comic Book Friday??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> I was wondering, for those that purchased a whole turkey for Thanksgiving, what brand of turkey did you get and was it good?
> 
> I got a honeysuckle white this year because it was on sale. I don't plan on buying another one....ever. The layer of fat on the bird was gross.


My mom bought a Jeno and a Riverside (from the local Kroger store) - both very good. One or both were 59 cents a pound.


----------



## morbidmike

turkey fat its whats for dinner


----------



## Zurgh

Who would like to guzzle a gallon of the greatest golden gravy? I'll give you a shiny nickle if you can finish it in 10 minutes and not spew like a Rain-bird sprinkler...


----------



## debbie5

45 minute, 10 pm run to grocery store = car getting whaled on by a shopping cart...broke a plastic bumper and dented above the wheel well, took off some paint. I made up some new swear words. Hubby is going to be pee-issed. I had to fill out a report...grrr....


----------



## Vlad

You shouldn't ride those carts, that's what happens.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Dixie

lmao thats HILARIOUS!


----------



## aquariumreef

Death Ledger on a show about ghost hunting said a inmate died of "self pleasuring"... :huh:


----------



## Vlad

> Death Ledger on a show about ghost hunting said a inmate died of "self pleasuring"... :huh:


Let's see Haunti make up a pic for that............


----------



## Vlad

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Spooky1

Beware the killer shopping carts.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Vlad said:


> Let's see Haunti make up a pic for that............


Umm not touching that one. This will have to do.


----------



## Vlad

> This will haev to do.


distracted? lol


----------



## Dark Angel 27

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I stopped at Tractor Supply company today to follow up a tip about free styrofoam blocks. While talking to the manager, I noticed an older lady seemed to be eavesdropping. As I was telling the manager that I work with a local haunted attraction, she butts into the conversation with "You're going to hell for running that devil's playground. Halloween is an evil holiday" Now I'm usually quite blunt with people, but for once I was polite. I smiled my nicest smile, and told her "No, ma'am. I work in a prison that houses murderers, rapists, thieves, and drug dealers. I think God has more important things to punish than me or a haunted attraction." She looked like she was going to choke on a lemon, and the store manager looked like he was going to wet himself. Today's a good day, now. Friggin Bible Belt religious nuts. Got 20 24"x24"x36" blocks, though


lol serves the old biddy right. That's what you get for butting in to a conversation.



Hauntiholik said:


> Umm not touching that one. This will have to do.


Nice one Haunti. that'll do!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Spooky1 said:


> Beware the killer shopping carts.


To be honest, I'm more worried about crazed old ladies with the motorized scooters running me down. this is why i'm shopping for most of the gifts online! :lolkin:


----------



## aquariumreef

Finished!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's raining again. What's that all about?


----------



## debbie5

It's been around 60 degrees the past 2 days & is supposed to continue into tomorrow. But we had SNOW for Halloween...WTH?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

you handled that very well!!


BioHazardCustoms said:


> I stopped at Tractor Supply company today to follow up a tip about free styrofoam blocks. While talking to the manager, I noticed an older lady seemed to be eavesdropping. As I was telling the manager that I work with a local haunted attraction, she butts into the conversation with "You're going to hell for running that devil's playground. Halloween is an evil holiday" Now I'm usually quite blunt with people, but for once I was polite. I smiled my nicest smile, and told her "No, ma'am. I work in a prison that houses murderers, rapists, thieves, and drug dealers. I think God has more important things to punish than me or a haunted attraction." She looked like she was going to choke on a lemon, and the store manager looked like he was going to wet himself. Today's a good day, now. Friggin Bible Belt religious nuts. Got 20 24"x24"x36" blocks, though


----------



## Dixie

30 minutes til Walking Dead!! Yay!!!


----------



## Drago

walking dead....... i count the days down!!!!!!! finally almost here again.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

went with my brother and some friends to a place called big louis pizza place. where we ordered a 42" pizza. I gave it my best shot, but only managed to eat one piece...and yet my brother inhaled three of them. (these were humongo slices) 

now i'm stuffed. lol at least i tried!


----------



## debbie5

42"!!?? Did you get pics?? That's nuts.


----------



## trishaanne

Well....let's see...today I tried to decorate some outside for Christmas. Hubby took the dog to the beach since it was such a nice day. Y'all know he just got over pneumonia, which then turned into asthma symptoms, lost 2 weeks of work, etc. Today we were in the emergency room because of kidney stones! And of course, he can't have just a regular stone...he has to try to set a record. According to the CT Scan report, the stone is 5.1x 6.2 centimeters. Well, that would make it 2 inches by 2 inches. I'm praying some of their measurements or the report was wrong, because if he has to pass that, EVERYONE from NJ to Alaska will hear it! I hope next year is better than this one!


----------



## aquariumreef

I can hear it now...

:lol:


----------



## Evil Queen

Holy crow that is a huuuuge stone! Hopefully they will remove it surgically or use the sonic wave thingy to break it up, he couldn't possibly pass it on his own.


----------



## aquariumreef

Would you consider it creepy to google someone?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Nah, I google people all the time. Sometimes, you can find out if a person has a criminal history that way.


----------



## morbidmike

see kenny is living proof eating sand as a kid is never good!!!!! eventually it will morph into stone........and now he has to give birth to it......Good luck Kenny !!!!!!


----------



## Headless

Spooky1 said:


> Beware the killer shopping carts.


Or at least the killer price at the cash register..............



trishaanne said:


> ....... According to the CT Scan report, the stone is 5.1x 6.2 centimeters......


Oh ouchie........ That just brings tears to my eyes thinking about it! I sure hope they find an alternative exit point......



aquariumreef said:


> Would you consider it creepy to google someone?


Nah - I think I should have googled my ex before I got involved...... And I sure hope future women do!

We've had the mother of all thunder storms, lightening, wind and rain tonight. Positively Wintery. Thought I should do the right thing and turn off the computer.


----------



## debbie5

If it's a non-obstructing stone, they just freaking LEAVE IT IN there to make your back hurt. It's fun. Great for sudden agony at parties. That stinks..I hope he can get it removed.


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all.


----------



## Vlad

Sorry to hear about Kenny Pattie, hope they find an easy way to deal with it. How about this time make sure he doesn't drive and hurt himself, someone else, or worse. And tell him I said so, lol. We'll have to chip in and get him a BooBoo Bunny the size of a barn for this one.


----------



## debbie5

Word of the day: crepuscular.
Referring to most of us.


----------



## Vlad

Are you saying we're batty?


----------



## Vlad

And where's Roxy or Haunti with my daily you should be celebrating something or other day?


----------



## tcass01

Hey Gang! So, I am approaching an uncomfortable weekend. My Mother in-law passed away last Monday. She will be truly missed. We have to spend 2 days in funfilled Perryopolis and Uniontown, PA. Unionwhere?? I hope they have wifi!? 
I thought it would be fun to bring Chuck & Bob along seeing as we were taking the van on such a long trip with lots of sightseeing spots and on top of that to a cemetary. I thought it might give her something else to focus on beside the internment. She told me I was twisted and needed my head examined. In hindsight, maybe it was a little insensitive?


----------



## Hauntiholik

November 28th is....
* Red Planet Day - today honors the launch of the Spacecraft Mariner 4 on November 28, 1964 which came within 6,118 miles of our neighbor Mars.

* National French Toast Day - you know you want some.

* Cyber Monday - the marketing term for the online shopping that occurs Monday immediately following Black Friday (day after Thanksgiving in the US). Not a bad thing really if you consider the violence and shoppers getting pepper sprayed over Black Friday video game sales.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> 42"!!?? Did you get pics?? That's nuts.


no i didn't. but apprently people make videos of it. found several of these vids on youtube. this is the place we were at last night. accoring to one of our friends. this pizza can feed up to 18 people and costs around 100 bucks.


----------



## robert padilla

Is there anyone like me out there that stands at there job night after night.....dreaming of winning the lotto for lets say 200 million bucks?! and the first thing a normal person thinks about is paying off debts.... when the first thing i think about is buying up every animatronic prop ever made and buying draculas house in transylvania! im just saying.


----------



## trishaanne

I think of winning the lottery all the time. Without buying a ticket though I don't think my chances are very good..lol

Kenny went to his doctor for a follow up today. He said it was a misread as to the size...it was a millimeter, NOT a centimeter. Thank goodness...if it was centimeters the measurement would be 2 inches by 2 inches, and there is NO WAY that would pass on it's own.....EVER!! Has to go to the urologist on Wednesday. It figures, he had his annual appointment scheduled for 2 weeks ago, while he was down with pneumonia so the doctor cancelled it and rescheduled for February. Amazingly, when the doctor called to get him an appointment, they managed to find an appointment for 2 days from now. GRRR

70 degrees here today and I'm stuck here with a sick, miserable husband, a 4 year old and a 5 month old. No yard work, no decorating...NOTHING fun at all. All I want to do is open all the windows and do a deep cleaning of the house and can't possibly do it with the kids here, the dogs here and most of all, with Kenny here. I can't do a damn thing when he's home from work, and since he's been home for 2 weeks, it really shows around here! Guess I'll have to wait till he goes back to work, it's a rare day with no kids and I can throw the dogs outside so I can clean. Of course, it will probably be 4 degrees then, but dagnabbit, the windows are being opened anyway to get some fresh air in this place!


----------



## Hauntiholik

tcass01 said:


> Hey Gang! So, I am approaching an uncomfortable weekend. My Mother in-law passed away last Monday. She will be truly missed. We have to spend 2 days in funfilled Perryopolis and Uniontown, PA. Unionwhere?? I hope they have wifi!?
> I thought it would be fun to bring Chuck & Bob along seeing as we were taking the van on such a long trip with lots of sightseeing spots and on top of that to a cemetary. I thought it might give her something else to focus on beside the internment. She told me I was twisted and needed my head examined. In hindsight, maybe it was a little insensitive?


Sorry for your loss.
Not everyone deals with death the same way and this might be too close to the event for humor.


----------



## tcass01

Fortunately, Lisa knows I say these things to try to get her mind off of things and make her laugh. Laughter is the best medicine. thanks for the good thoughts Haunti.


----------



## debbie5

I will be making Mexican Black Bean burgers for dinner, just to add to all the turkey-based greenhouse gases being generated...TOOT!


----------



## Draik41895

hmmm.... Im heading to science camp tomorrow, as a volunteer cabin leader. I'm still alive though.


----------



## debbie5

Bring a corpsed hand to put under your cot, Draik.


----------



## Spooky1

Trishanne, I'm glad to hear it was mm, not cm. That's a huge difference.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My sympathies to Kenny (happy, though, to hear they're talking mm not cm) and Tcass (it might well be too soon for humor, but I do concur that humor is a good tool for dealing with the crap that life sometimes brings your way).


----------



## Vlad

Salad = rabbit food


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Vlad said:


> Salad = rabbit food


I agree!


----------



## aquariumreef

Rabits=salad food


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have not sat down, other than to drive, since 2pm today. In one day I have found and confiscated 4 cellular telephones, 2 spare batteries, 8.3 grams of green leafy substances (suspected synthetic marijuana) and a small knife fashioned from what appeared to be a metal tent stake. I've put 5 people in segregation, took one to the county jail about 25 miles away, and given more urinalysis than I care to remember. Nite all, I am going to shower and bed.


----------



## Headless

tcass01 said:


> Hey Gang! So, I am approaching an uncomfortable weekend. My Mother in-law passed away last Monday. She will be truly missed.......


Sorry for your loss. My MIL isn't doing too well either at the moment. It certainly puts life into perspective. I agree with Haunti - everyone deals with grief in their own way. There is no right way - it's just whatever is right for you.



Hauntiholik said:


> November 28th is....
> 
> * Cyber Monday - the marketing term for the online shopping that occurs Monday immediately following Black Friday....


LOL it must be Cyber Monday every day here - Go Ebay....



robert padilla said:


> Is there anyone like me out there that stands at there job night after night.....dreaming of winning the lotto for lets say 200 million bucks?! and the first thing a normal person thinks about is paying off debts.... when the first thing i think about is buying up every animatronic prop ever made and buying draculas house in transylvania! im just saying.


I think my first purchase would be a new house - a nice little number by the beach. After that - the halloween props would be high up there!!!



trishaanne said:


> .... size...it was a millimeter, NOT a centimeter......


I bet someone is breathing a very LARGE sigh of relief....

Our internet has been PATHETIC over the past few weeks. And for no apparent reason other than Telstra is useless. They did however boost our download limit from 12 to 15 gig. We have no ADSL so have to rely on wireless signal which is marginal. I don't get mobile reception at home but Shane does with his phone. But hey - something for nothing works for me.


----------



## debbie5

I've almost got my nights & days totally reversed. Maybe I should become a vampire. Or maybe I should not drink black tea chai at 9pm & expect to sleep. Sun will be up soon....


----------



## Vlad

Good morning everyone


----------



## debbie5

Today should be an interesting day. I already have Vlad in the crockpot. He thinks it's a hot tub. 8 hours on "low" should about do it.


----------



## debbie5

DISCLAIMER: somedays the meds work better than others.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

finally got the tree up but i'm still very sleepy.. i hate the fact that all my trimmings got screwed up....*SIGH*


----------



## Death's Door

Hey tcass01 - sorry for your loss.

Trishanne - I'm glad it stone was smaller than expected. Take care of Kenney. 

Decorated the outside of the house with lights and when I plugged them all in - wahlah!!!! - They were all lit - didn't have to jiggle any arouned or call them any absenities. Started the inside yesterday. I'm on roll!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

November 29 is:

Electronic Greetings Day - I wonder if saying "hi" here counts?

Square Dance Day - and here's a totally geeky science video for it:






And a classic Bugs Bunny clip:


----------



## Spooklights

Hello, all. We just got home from Pennsylvania late last night. Thanksgiving was lovely, and so was our anniversary trip. We will be married for 23 years on December 3rd. That's....wow. That's a long time. My relatives are in a state of disbelief.


----------



## Spooky1

Spooklights, congrats and Happy Anniversary. Roxy & I just had our 23rd anniversary in October too. Sounds like 1988 was a good year.


----------



## tcass01

Da Weiner said:


> Hey tcass01 - sorry for your loss.
> 
> Trishanne - I'm glad it stone was smaller than expected. Take care of Kenney.
> 
> Decorated the outside of the house with lights and when I plugged them all in - wahlah!!!! - They were all lit - didn't have to jiggle any arouned or call them any absenities. Started the inside yesterday. I'm on roll!!!!


Thanks for the thoughts. 
Xmas Lights- I got lucky with my lights on the first shot too! It was happy dance time!:googly:


----------



## Headless

Morning all.
Another night of natures artistic lighting. Not much sleep for me.
Looking forward to this Friday night though - off to see Foo Fighters concert in Melbourne!


----------



## morbidmike

I had put all my Christmas stuff up and today the gale force winds knocked them down....Me and Mother Nature are not on speaking terms at this time


----------



## Headless

Mike - Mother Nature has a way of doing her own thing.... Hope there was no damage.


----------



## Headless

Look at that - I'm Fearless AND Headless.... leads me to think perhaps one is the cause of the other........ both ways... LOL


----------



## Headless

Ahhh better go do a bit more work to the daughter's Snowman. He'll be a New Year prop if I don't get him finished soon..... Happy Hump Day from Australia! It's pay day too - gotta love that!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Beginning to learn a lot about steampunk. We're going to try to do a couple of rooms in steampunk style this year.


----------



## Evil Queen

Spooky1 said:


> Sounds like 1988 was a good year.


Yep my oldest son was born in Nov 1988.


----------



## aquariumreef

Started new song, converting the Overture form Phantom of the Opera into a vocal song is going to be really hard. What did I get into? almface:


----------



## RoxyBlue

About the only constructive thing I've done all day is running a few post-vacation loads of laundry. I'm such a slacker:googly:


----------



## Dixie

Good grief, I need to get some sleep tonight. I'm starting to yawn in the middle of a yawn.


----------



## Goblin

Dixie said:


> Good grief, I need to get some sleep tonight. I'm starting to yawn in the middle of a yawn.


It's not so much the yawning as it is all that snoring! lol.


----------



## debbie5

I have never liked Christmas shopping 'til today. Kohl's had everything (clothing-wise) my kids needed at 50% off, plus I got another 20% off, plus $30 off the entire purchase plus another 15% off one item cuz they left an ink tag on a pair of pants I bought a few days ago. One sweater I bought for my teen was $58 regularly, on clearance & I ended up paying $9. There should be a Shopping Olympics. Oh noooo...what horrible transformation is happening to me!!?? I'm turning into A SUBURBAN SHOPPER MOM!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Shopping is an evil pastime, debbie. Unless you're shopping for prop materials or hitting the post Halloween sales.


----------



## debbie5

I did cruise Curbie's today...nuthin'.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I got inspired and went to a local army surplus store and the local thrift store today. Bought a vietnam era gas mask that I'm currently in the process of dismantling, two vacuum cleaner hoses, and a really cool copper strainer basket. Gonna see what I can make


----------



## Vlad

Blah, I came home from work to no power.


----------



## Zurgh

Cat yacked up a large, viscus hairball on a new picture in my big sketchbook... lesson learned & message received. I could call it art, but his contribution lacked style and creativity. Back to the drawing board, literally. Disco chimpanzee.


----------



## Vlad

An all to soon Good morning everyone,

Don't forget to add your get well wishes to the get well CreepyCathy thread in off topic. Pile on that good haunter mojo!


----------



## Headless

Not long home from a pleasant evening. I work for our local Council and because I'm PA to one of the GM's I scored an invite to the Mayoral dinner - a get together to thank the outgoing Mayor before a new one is elected. Very pleasant evening, good food, a few drinks and some of my most favourite company - a couple of really cool co-workers who I have a lot of time for.


----------



## morbidmike

today sux ....that is all


----------



## Hauntiholik

November 30th is....
* Computer Security Day - give some thought about how important it is to protect your computer and information. 

* Stay at Home Because You Are Well Day - if you can get away with it (**without losing your job) go ahead and call in WELL.

* National Mousse Day - Not moose silly! Celebrate National Mousse Day and make yourself a divine dessert made from egg whites and cream.


----------



## debbie5

Blah. Just blah.


----------



## Spooky1

I wish I could have stayed at home an indulged in some chocolate mousse today.  But it's back to work after a long Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Know what I like about junk mail? No need to decide what to do with it since it all goes into the circular file or shredder


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> November 30th is....
> * Computer Security Day - give some thought about how important it is to protect your computer and information.
> 
> * Stay at Home Because You Are Well Day - if you can get away with it (**without losing your job) go ahead and call in WELL.
> 
> * National Mousse Day - Not moose silly! Celebrate National Mousse Day and make yourself a divine dessert made from egg whites and cream.


speaking of computer security day....

i'm looking to get some security for my pc. right now i have norton and i've heard its a bad programme to have. whats the best anti virus to have?

and i really would love to have some mousse too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

DA, there are some excellent free antivirus programs available, among them Malwarebytes, Super AntiSpyware, and AVG Free. We used Norton software for many years successfully but started having problems with it. Now we use the free programs.

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware through CNET/Download.com:

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

AVG Antivirus Free Edition:

AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2012 - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

SuperAntiSpyware Free Edition:

SuperAntiSpyware Free Edition - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com


----------



## IMU

Dark Angel 27 said:


> speaking of computer security day....
> 
> i'm looking to get some security for my pc. right now i have norton and i've heard its a bad programme to have. whats the best anti virus to have?


Nothing is 100% so it is up to you on how 'secure' you want to feel. I use Avira Free and have not had a problem. I also don't let other people use my computer much so I'm sure they won't go 'someplace' they shouldn't and download something. 

The problem I've always had with paid anti-virus software is they steal all your computer resources and slow your PC down to a crawl.


----------



## tcass01

My nephew is a programmer and a major comp nerd, and IT guy for a Wash DC law Firm, turned me onto ESET NOD32 5 5-years ago and have never had a problem since. Thier website also has any virus removal program you could want "for free". I just re-uped this year for $74.99 for 2 years. for 2 computers.
They have a free 30 day trial. Unlike others Norton/McAffee they don't infiltrate and use up system space and processing power to work. They are like a sniper sitting in a bunker waiting for a trojan to stroll by then "wham". it automaticaly blocks and sends the trojan to their center to be reviewed. If you are on line and click on a link with a virus or trojan attached, it blocks the click.
Also unlike other programs, it uses seperate incryption for each part of your computer it is safegarding unlike the big two who thread everything together which is what slows you system down.


----------



## Vlad

I and people I know have had viruses get through AVG though I still use it. I've found Malwarebytes to be a good tool for cleaning up a PC, but although it's free there are constant buy me reminders that aggravate the hell out of me. I load it on once i awhile, use it, then delete it. You can go here and check out a variety of free antivirus tools. http://filehippo.com


----------



## debbie5

How the hell do I unsubscribe and wipe already paid for McAfee off of my computer? I also figure I probably have old Norton expired info on it too....Sorry so Amish, but I don't have a clue.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I've been using Nod32 for about 3 or 4 years now. Never had any problems. As long as it's around, I won't have anything else.


----------



## debbie5

debbie5 said:


> How the hell do I unsubscribe and wipe already paid for McAfee off of my computer? I also figure I probably have old Norton expired info on it too....Sorry so Amish, but I don't have a clue.


Did I ask this before? i'm 1/2 awake, it's so dark outside...


----------



## tcass01

debbie5 said:


> Did I ask this before? i'm 1/2 awake, it's so dark outside...


Control panel/add or remove programs/ (then remove the ones you don't want.


----------



## tcass01

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I've been using Nod32 for about 3 or 4 years now. Never had any problems. As long as it's around, I won't have anything else.


It is truly awesome.:ninja: like a ninja.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> How the hell do I unsubscribe and wipe already paid for McAfee off of my computer? I also figure I probably have old Norton expired info on it too....Sorry so Amish, but I don't have a clue.


What tcass said. Here's a link to a more detailed explanation. The first few paragraphs are commentary about the program, so you can scroll past those.

http://www.pchell.com/virus/uninstallmcafee.shtml


----------



## debbie5

Thanks!


----------



## Evil Queen

I use Avast, it's free and I haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Wow. It's like it was planned or something.

In honor of Computer Security Day I give you a warning about a facebook virus.
Facebook virus alert: Worm hidden in image of two blondes


----------



## GothicCandle

My friends and I were discussing the non-existence of nothingness while riding the city bus. The bus driver said it was like watching an episode of The Big Bang Theory.  I love being a nerd.


----------



## trishaanne

8:20 pm and I'm SO ready for bed. Unfortunately, if the dog doesn't go out between 10:30-11:00, she feels the need to wake me up at 2:00, at which time I can't get back to sleep. With a 5 month old, a 3 year old, two 4 year olds and a 5 year old here tomorrow, I can't be staying awake all night just because the dog has an attitude. Guess I'll doze off in the chair till she needs to go out.

Hubby went to the doctor today. It's always something new...*sigh*. Can we please get some good news for a change?


----------



## debbie5

Come to chat. It's Hump Night.


----------



## Dixie

Yep, come to chat!


----------



## Vlad

No


----------



## Dixie

Fine. (Nite!)


----------



## aquariumreef

Got invited to a religion studies thing at my school... don't want to go. :amgry:


----------



## Headless

Two things..........

I can relate to the dog....

I have a scarier Facebook warning than that - weird stupid relations....... They are out there. They will do everything they can to be more weird than you anticipate. They will even phone you and annoy you so much that you hang up on them. I mean seriously.... a sister-in-law who calls to say when you met her 4 years ago she got the impression you thought when she hugged your partner goodbye that she was hitting on him...... WEDNESDAY THURSDAY FRIDAY??????

I need another glass of wine...


----------



## Headless

Thanks psycho rellie - now I've missed half the unread posts for the day.....


----------



## PirateLady

Dec. is starting out all wrong. Our dog Mishka ran off last nite and we searched for hours and can't find her. Hopefully the microchip and id tags will let some nice pet lover find her and return her to us....Huskies are known for not having good directional sense so it will be a challenge.... Keep us in your thoughts as we try finding her. Thanks guys.


----------



## Vlad

Good morning everyone.

Sorry to hear that PL. I hope Mishka is found soon.


----------



## Headless

Hope Mishka turns up soon and well. We love our doggies here so I can relate to your concern.


----------



## Headless

Quiet night tonight. Partner & daughter have gone to Eminem concert in Melbourne tonight. Thinking it will be a late night home for him. Good father/daughter bonding night though. But in the meantime the internet AND TV have been a bit boring tonight. Almost 11pm here so I'm not too far out of bed.


----------



## debbie5

Sorry to hear about that PL. Sending good thoughts for a kind rescuer.


----------



## debbie5

My dryer lint is still not mouse-colored. I need to wash & dry clothes specifically for mouse harvesting.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

PirateLady said:


> Dec. is starting out all wrong. Our dog Mishka ran off last nite and we searched for hours and can't find her. Hopefully the microchip and id tags will let some nice pet lover find her and return her to us....Huskies are known for not having good directional sense so it will be a challenge.... Keep us in your thoughts as we try finding her. Thanks guys.


I'm so sorry to hear that, Nancy Such a heartbreaking situation for any pet owner to deal with. You're in my thoughts, and I too hope a Good Samaritan finds and returns her.

Do let the local shelter as well as any local rescue groups know she is missing.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Sorry to hear your dog is lost PL. Hope she comes home soon.

Had a dream about a giant trapdoor spider prop last night. Now I'm sitting here trying to draw the mechanism for it. It would be the perfect addition to our insect room. Steampunk gas mask is 90% done. Just needs weathering/aging.


----------



## Death's Door

I hope you get your pooch back, Pirate Lady. Been there and had to deal with that. I know what you're going through.

Finished decorating the inside of the house last night. Tonight I will be over my brother's house to help him with circulars for his paper route. The extra money I'm making is helping me out. Not spending a lot on Christmas this year and am actually relieved. Will be working on making the cookie batters and ornaments.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I hope you find her soon PirateLady.


----------



## Vlad

thinking: home, drinks, tub, fireplace, tunes


----------



## RoxyBlue

December 1 is Eat a Red Apple Day


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> December 1 is Eat a Red Apple Day


You go first.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I have one waiting for me in the fridge, and I didn't even know it was red apple day


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Vlad

> You go first.


I seem to remember some sort of evil involved with tempting people to eat apples.......


----------



## Hauntiholik

Vlad said:


> I seem to remember some sort of evil involved with tempting people to eat apples.......


So how was that apple Vlad? Put something on before you scare the cat.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> December 1 is Eat a Red Apple Day


Apple anyone?


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Vlad

lol Spooky1, Haunti's new Avatar.


----------



## Vlad

> So how was that apple Vlad? Put something on before you scare the cat.


See, now I'm tempted to say something...........


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Vlad

Nope, you can't make me, lol


----------



## debbie5

I smell a lifetime ban.


----------



## Vlad

the devil is at my elbow..........


----------



## IMU

There will be no happy ending. Thank you for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Hauntiholik

IMU said:


> There will be no happy ending. Thank you for your thoughts and prayers.


   Sorry IMU


----------



## Vlad

I'm so sorry to hear that you two......... hugsssssssssss


----------



## debbie5

Oh no. I'm so sorry.


----------



## morbidmike

some men like the fishing some men like the fowling some men like to hear the cannonball roaring me I like paper macheing in my lab


----------



## aquariumreef

About to make the first batch of Christmas candies now. Oh how I love me some ribbon candies. :wub:


----------



## debbie5

AR: pics??


----------



## aquariumreef

Nope, used a new recipe and something was wrong with it. Instead of still being flexible after a minute, it turned stiff and chalky. Will not use that recipe again.

But will be back to the old one soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> There will be no happy ending. Thank you for your thoughts and prayers.


Tom read me Nancy's post about Mishka on Facebook. I just want to cry


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Tom read me Nancy's post about Mishka on Facebook. I just want to cry


I know what you mean. I'm crying about it right now. I look at Bruiser and it would kill me to lose him.


----------



## Zurgh

'9 coffins for 9 grooms' sounds like a good book title, but not for a how to manual on punching holes in time/space to get to Mu and cloning lemon sharks. I would have called it 'How to punch holes in time/space to get to Mu, also cloning lemon sharks'. Perhaps a bit long & dry, but direct and to the point... They could have separated the two topics as well. Must ask Mr. Coconut about this.


----------



## debbie5

It's Friday, Friday.....gotta get down on Friday!


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all. TGIF but it's colder than a ... well I don't have to say it, you're thinking it now anyway


----------



## stagehand1975

It just doesn't seem like December allready


----------



## debbie5

Word. November flew by.

And I am officially nocturnal. I'd like to thank my endocrine system for keeping me awake the entire night....well, except for that stretch from 10-11pm when I thought I was asleep for the night..only to wake at 11pm fully refreshed. Please kill me now.


----------



## Death's Door

Yep Vlad - very cold this morning. We got a hard frost overnight and I actually had to scrape the truck windows this morning.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik

cold outside


----------



## RoxyBlue

December 2 is National Fritters Day. It's also a mite cold


----------



## Spooky1

Don't freeze your fritters off.


----------



## Lunatic

^Too late.


----------



## trishaanne

I am SO tired of all the crap in my life right now. I can't wait for this year to end..hopefully next year will be better. Hard to have any Christmas spirit with hubby going through so much stuff, being broke so shopping is impossible and now my idiot son is acting up again in Tennessee and there is nothing I can do about any of it. Just want to curl up in a ball and hide someplace..have a good cry or something. Too bad I have to be the strong one in the family right now and can't let anyone see how much crap they are putting on my shoulders. Oh well...rant over..time to suck it up and deal with it. Thanks for listening..


----------



## Hauntiholik

^^ Sometimes just venting helps ^^


----------



## Vlad

Hang in there Pattie. Hugssss


----------



## Draik41895

Back. It was great. The kids loved me. I'm tired.


----------



## Vlad

The work week is over, home with a cocktail in hand. Only in America.


----------



## debbie5

I'm home with Christmas music playing on the tv music channel, a huge pizza, bottle of orange Crush, 4 kids playing Spongebob Life and the dog chewing a big rawhide. Hubby will come home soon & join the festivities. Life is good.


----------



## Drago

Trishaanne hang in there, i had a very rough year myself and know exactly how bad things can get but there will be better times.


----------



## Vlad

> I'm home with Christmas music playing


Me too!

Listen to Drago Pattie, life definitely gets better when you least expect it too.


----------



## debbie5

I remember when hubby had cancer it it was unbearable for all of us. I look back on that time, and it was as if someone told us we had to run through a house, fully engulfed in fire, and see if we made it out to the other side. ((hugs)) to you, sister.


----------



## Headless

Some years are just better forgotten, I can relate to that. Hope things pick up soon. Sometimes it's good to just curl up for a while, just a little rest to regain the energy to face life. It's amazing how strong we are though - we all face situations and make it through to the other side even though we are sure we can't survive another step.

We had a great night out last night - Foo Fighters were as always a reliable night of entertainment. 

On the down side, Shane's mum has been transferred to acute care and they are "making her comfortable". It's going to be a long week.


----------



## Vlad

Sorry to hear that Headless. I hope they can make her comfortable.


----------



## aquariumreef

2 concerts next week, Monday and Tuesday. Not very ready for either.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Special delivery!


----------



## Headless

Thanks Haunti. Good timing


----------



## niblique71

Hang tough Patty, I've been in financial turmoil since the resession started. It's gotten worse recently and almost lead to a complete shutdown of my haunting ambitions this year. Being self employed can be wonderful, but in a crappy economy, it just plain stinks. And what makes it worse is that my potential customers know this, and use the bad economy to beat the living tar out of me, EVERY DAY, reducing my profit to a scant fraction of what it should be. This leads to constant tension and a profound altering of ones inner being and soul. 

I always thought that life would get just slightly easier as I became an adult. It just hasn't happened that way. As a musician, artist, and technical tinkerer, I should be filled with profound love and compassion, rather than dispair and resentment. I've pulled my self up by my own bootstraps more times than I can count. There's not much fight left in this old dog.

THis just hasn't been a good year. Lots of tension....alienated a few good friends...It weighs heavily on me. The only good thing is that I quit smoking (4 months now). Several of you felt my wrath as I kicked the two-pack-a-day habit. More wounds that I will try to heal as opportunities present themselves.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

and the first two gifts are purchased. online shopping may be easier, but the shipping can kill you!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Gonna be in chat for a while. Had one of those days where I work.


----------



## aquariumreef

And yet the chat is empty... See you all tomorrow night!


----------



## Headless

Ahh well the news we dreaded arrived. My partner's mum passed away. I guess it was at least fairly quick and she didn't suffer in the end but it doesn't make it any easier does it.... Now it's going to be a long AND very sad week.


----------



## scareme

So sorry to hear about the loss in your family, Headless. Such a very hard time of the year to lose anyone. Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Zurgh

Yay, scareme is back! Or is it your evil... something or another? 

niblique71 congrats on 4 months smoke free!

My condolences to everyone who has fallen on bad times, it will get better. It is easy to turn bad times even worse if you try. Conversely it is hard to make bad times better, but it can be done. 

Please to be noting that I have not poisoned anyone's water supply, released a devastating plague of rodents or illnesses, dumped live eels on the sleeping, served up goodies laced with laxatives, or have gone out of my way to drive people mad... not recently, anyway, and never to the undeserving... mostly. 

Mr. Coconut has informed me that I may not be making much sense...


----------



## Vlad

Headless, I'm so sorry to hear of your families loss. Hugss to you.


----------



## Vlad

Welcome back Laura!! Let the trouble begin!


----------



## Vlad

Good morning everyone! Weekend = Wooo Hoooo


----------



## Drago

Headless, deeply sorry about your loss.

Yeah weekend here!!!!
Kids off to nonna for a sleepover, ahhhhh.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry for the loss of your partner's mom. I know personally how difficult it is to lose a parent at this time of year.


----------



## kiki

Sat. morning... do I venture out to my studio or do I lay in my nice warm bed ?? -


----------



## niblique71

Headless, My condolances to you and your partner. It's never a good time to have a loss like that, but it especially stinks this time of year. Warm thoughts going your way.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

headless.....my condolences to you and your partner. *hugs*


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*relieved sigh* another disaster averted. 

let that be a lesson to me. when you order a tshirt online, check the size before paying!


----------



## Spooky1

Headless, sorry to hear of your partners mum passing. Our thoughts are with you.

Welcome back scareme!


----------



## trishaanne

Headless, sorry to hear of your loss. {{{HUGS}}} to you both.

Scareme, nice seeing you in here again. I hope you are well.

Greg, being self employed sucks, and people will beat you down to get the cheapest price they can because they know you need the business, It sucks. I hope next year is a better year for you.

Kenny's going to need surgery for this kidney stone. It's scheduled for December 13...just enough time to get back on his feet before the haunters get here. So far he's had more medical problems this year than EVER before. Stress from his job is part of the culprit I'm afraid. SO...to keep healthy, he has given the US Federal Government his notice that he is retiring at the end of April. Today was spent at our granddaughters birthday party and then getting price quotes for banquet facilities for his retirement party. I don't know why they insist of throwing parties....just give us the CASH!!! 

Retirement is going to be great for him, however that means we now have to either win the lottery or do a short sale to get out from under this house. I'm hoping we can still do a B&B, although we may have to wait a few years to pull it off. At least he'll be relaxed..I hope.


----------



## aquariumreef

Sooo many cupcakes. :sadface:


----------



## Headless

Thanks for the kind thoughts everyone. I went through all this with my Dad last year so I feel his pain a little too well. We will be heading down to see his Dad tomorrow so will probably be gone most of the week. Funeral will be Tuesday/Wednesday - just waiting for confirmation on that. The time in between is awful just because of the waiting and not really being able to do anything but grieve.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our thoughts are with you and your partner, Headless I have yet to lose a parent, but I know that time will come and I can only imagine how painful that loss will be.


----------



## aquariumreef

201 (make that 200 in a minute ) made. I hate them now *tired*


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

There is absolutely NOTHING on TV.


----------



## aquariumreef

Go to chat then


----------



## Vlad

Good night Hauntforum zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## aquariumreef

Woe to thee who must rise at the tides of morning.. I'm sleepin' in!


----------



## Hauntiholik

December 4th is....
* Wear Brown Shoes Day

* National Cookie Day









* National Dice Day - today celebrates the game piece which seems to get lost (at my house). Dice have been around for over 5,000 years. Go play a game!

* Santa's List Day - what list are you on?


----------



## debbie5

I thought Cookie Monster is now Veggie Monster?? No, really.


----------



## Hauntiholik

hehehe


----------



## debbie5

debbie5 said:


> I thought Cookie Monster is now Veggie Monster?? No, really.


Meh..nevermind. Just rumor.

watched Super 8 last night...interesting movie. Becoming one with the couch today. sandwich meat's in the fridge...don't wake me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "Heidi" starring Shirley Temple. I love her old movies.


----------



## Vlad

brrrrrrrr


----------



## Hauntiholik

Me: boys, please go out and shovel the driveway and sidewalks.
Boys: whining
Me: I'll pay you.
Boys: grabbing a snow shovel while rushing out the door
....later....
Boys: The neighbor is so nice! She payed us for shoveling and she went to starbucks and got us hot chocolate!
Me: Aww that was nice of her! Did you shovel our sidewalks and driveway?
Boys: Ummmm no.

WTH?


----------



## aquariumreef

$$$+Drinks is better than Just $$$. Next time offer to buy them any drink they want. 

Aquarium lights next to my bed woke me up at 7:30 today. :amgry:


----------



## trishaanne

Haunti...that's the way it always is. Our kids think it's FUN to work at the neighbors house but if you ask them to do the exact same thing at home, they whine, drag their feet, and "forget" to do it. It doesn't get any better when they get older either. My 30 year old goes to his fathers to hang Christmas lights, cut the grass, rake his yard. Here, where he lives, RENT FREE he doesn't do ANYTHING, including cleaning up after his dog, raking, etc. I SOOOO can't wait till April when hubby retires, we move into an apartment for a year or two (till we finish up with all the weddings we're contracted to do) and both sons will have to get OUT!


----------



## Spooky1

Haunti, I believe in the carrot & the stick. Pay them if they do, beat them if the don't.  :googly:

Since we have no kids, I'm off to hang some Christmas lights out front. If I don't do it, I'll have to hit myself.  If I do I'll reward myself with a drink.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two words, trish - charge rent If he doesn't have a job, then barter - "Dinner for dog poop cleaning":jol:


----------



## debbie5

I do intermittent surprise rewards a la Pavlov. I gave the 14 year old a dollar for running into the pharmacy & picking up my script. Might slip her a fiver for folding a ton of laundry. Most days chores are done for free. I did go on strike about 5 years ago, complete with a MOM ON STRIKE sign and me sitting on the front lawn all day, reading. One day of no hot food & only sandwiches & they were back on track. People who live in the house (including me!~) will do the least amount of work they have to do, unless there are *consequences*. I was getting mouthy flack from my kids about practising their instruments after school, so I put in a No Dinner Til You Practice rule. I'm mean like that. People will walk on you only as much as you allow them to. Just because I love my family doesn't mean I am The Maid and Short Order Cook. 
And I"m with Roxy on the adult. Free ride ends here!


----------



## Spooky1

Lights are hung and there's a drink in my hand.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Laundry is almost done and there's a drink on the side table - Baileys Irish Cream, Kahlua, and vanilla ice cream mixed with a dash of nutmeg. 'Tis the season:jol:


----------



## aquariumreef

It was 40* today... That's pretty much as worm as summer gets here. Stupid winds from Hawaii sneaking up here :amgry:


----------



## niblique71

Been splitting transporting and stacking firewood all day. about a month ago my neighbor found a HUGE amount of firewood that come from 2- 4' diameter trees that were Felled. We inquired about it and were told we'd have to get on the "List". 

Well, we got the call and it turns out that none of those who where ahead of us on the list came for any of the fire wood. It was in 3-4' rounds weighing 200-400lbs apiece. The guy wanted it gone so I grabbed my excavator and happily relieved the homeowner of 9 truckloads of wood in one day. 

Score!!!

We heat our house exclusivly with wood in the winter. Keeps the electric heat from comming on and saves us almost $4000 a year in electricity (electric forced Hot air is the most expensive heat imaginable). We run our Jotel stove 24/7 from december till the end of February.

Sooo, I spent the day splitting, transporting, and stacking wood. I think I would have preferred to help spooky hang X-mas lights 

I think the old saying is a Lie.... that Firewood heats you 3 times... I think it's more like 5 times... 

1-Cut it
2 Move it
3 split it
4 Stack it
5 Burn it.

Feel free to add any steps I missed LOL


It feels good though to have at least a months worth in dry storage. Only 2-3 more months to spit, haul and stack.


----------



## Headless

We have a wood fire as our only heating. The advantage for me is it doesn't get cold enough to snow here so we probably don't need quite as much as you Nib. But holy cow $4000 saving!!! And I was thinking my quarterly power bill of some $500 was expensive. I'll never complain again! Well maybe.

Quiet day here. Just getting a few things ready to head off tomorrow for the funeral. 5.5 hour one way trip. Sometimes you wish you were closer.


----------



## trishaanne

Meeting with a realtor next weekend....looks like this is really going to happen!


----------



## aquariumreef

trishaanne said:


> Meeting with a realtor next weekend....looks like this is really going to happen!


:biggrinkin:


----------



## niblique71

trishaanne said:


> Meeting with a realtor next weekend....looks like this is really going to happen!


Good luck Patty, Brace for a bumpy ride but you'll get it done. Just be persistant as hell 

@Headless- Yea we have a normal bill of about $200 a month in between seasons, so that's not to bad.

Man that's a killer drive one way. Hopefully you can stay overnight or even a few days for moral support.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

another wet day. part of me wishes it would snow a little bit!

trish-good luck

headless- safe journey there and back!


----------



## randomr8

Is it bad that I got tired of packing Halloween up and disguised some stuff as Christmas decorations?


----------



## trishaanne

Don't we all do that?


----------



## Drago

Today i finished cleaning up all halloween stuff in my garage, finally parked car back in it after 5 months!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I got home from work to a message from the lady who is selling the house we wanted. She's changed her mind and doesn't want to sell anymore. She offered to rent it to me for $800 a month, but I think I will pass.


----------



## Evil Queen

Baked some cookies today in honor of National Cookie Day.


----------



## debbie5

So I tried Life Without Ambien, and haven't slept decently since before Halloween. So, I gave in & got a new bottle. I suppose going to bed at 1 am is better than 4 am?


----------



## aquariumreef

Parents-sister fights are surprisingly stressful.


----------



## scareme

Spent most of the weekend catching up on reading posts and doing some Christmas decorating. I've been watching alot of Christmas movies so it's really put me in the mood. Sat. was in the 60's so hubby and I decorated the outside. But it wasn't anything like any of the movies I watched. Hubby, hanging the lights and swearing at me at the top of his lungs. Me, putting out decorations, crying, and throwing things at him and screaming back just as loud. I'm sure the neighbors all think, "It must be almost Christmas again, I can hear the nuts next door decorating." And when it's all done, he comes in and says, "The Christmas trees with white lights and red bows look pretty nice after all." Oh really hunny? Cause when you told me it looked like the dog **** you had scraped off your boots, that was really the look I was going for. Then my sweet baboo askes, "Do you want to decorate the Christmas tree now?" Sure Sweetie, just let me get a sharp knife from the kitchen before we start round two.


----------



## morbidmike

LOL scareme ...tis the season ...I think most people argue putting up decorations ...thats why I do the outside by my self !!!!!!


----------



## trishaanne

Bio-sorry to hear about the house. I know how frustrating it is. However, on a bright note, my house is for sale if you need one....

Scareme, sounds like a great show. Wish I lived closer so I could bring my lawn chair over and watch the decorating fun...lol. Hubby and I work really really well together so I can't say I feel your pain. However, the ex and I were like that. His idea of helping decorate for Christmas was to go get drunk while I busted my ass decorating. He said that he could help best by not getting in the way! 

Just got a phone call that one of my grandkids won't be here today so when the baby is napping, (at least I HOPE she naps...she's teething and cranky), I can get some more cleaning done. I have to get it ready to show to the realtor, which means that both sons better get off their lazy butts and do their rooms. And one of them only has to straighten up....hubby will go in and vacuum since he can't see what he's doing to do the floor. I mean, seriously, how hard can it be to just put your crap AWAY?


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all.


----------



## debbie5

The closer it gets to Christmas, the more you take the Lord's name in vain. I'm so glad you posted this....I thought this only occurred in my house. Why do they have to loudly bitch & moan? Just shaddap and DO it! (sigh) I feel your pain.

I let him & daughter put the outside stuff up this year alone, cuz I didn't wanna hear it....



scareme said:


> Spent most of the weekend catching up on reading posts and doing some Christmas decorating. I've been watching alot of Christmas movies so it's really put me in the mood. Sat. was in the 60's so hubby and I decorated the outside. But it wasn't anything like any of the movies I watched. Hubby, hanging the lights and swearing at me at the top of his lungs. Me, putting out decorations, crying, and throwing things at him and screaming back just as loud. I'm sure the neighbors all think, "It must be almost Christmas again, I can hear the nuts next door decorating." And when it's all done, he comes in and says, "The Christmas trees with white lights and red bows look pretty nice after all." Oh really hunny? Cause when you told me it looked like the dog **** you had scraped off your boots, that was really the look I was going for. Then my sweet baboo askes, "Do you want to decorate the Christmas tree now?" Sure Sweetie, just let me get a sharp knife from the kitchen before we start round two.


----------



## Vlad

> Originally Posted by scareme
> Spent most of the weekend catching up on reading posts and doing some Christmas decorating. I've been watching alot of Christmas movies so it's really put me in the mood. Sat. was in the 60's so hubby and I decorated the outside. But it wasn't anything like any of the movies I watched. Hubby, hanging the lights and swearing at me at the top of his lungs. Me, putting out decorations, crying, and throwing things at him and screaming back just as loud. I'm sure the neighbors all think, "It must be almost Christmas again, I can hear the nuts next door decorating." And when it's all done, he comes in and says, "The Christmas trees with white lights and red bows look pretty nice after all." Oh really hunny? Cause when you told me it looked like the dog **** you had scraped off your boots, that was really the look I was going for. Then my sweet baboo askes, "Do you want to decorate the Christmas tree now?" Sure Sweetie, just let me get a sharp knife from the kitchen before we start round two.


wow


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy. apparently we do the decorating all wrong. We're suppose to argue while we decorate.


----------



## debbie5

I dunno if it's arguing per se...it's that he feels it's okay to put up a strand of lights (the big, C7 ones) that has no bulbs in some of the sockets...and this is outside, on a tree. ZZZZTTTttttttt!! Derp.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Roxy. apparently we do the decorating all wrong. We're suppose to argue while we decorate.


We're too stupid to fight. You know that

December 5 is:

Bathtub Party Day - you may choose to interpret that as you wish:devil:

Repeal Day - associated with Prohibition and the repeal of the 18th amendment, but feel free to repeal any other rules you wish just for today


----------



## Vlad

> feel free to repeal any other rules you wish just for today


Woo Hoooo Ok per Roxy........ schweet!!!



> ZZZZTTTttttttt!! Derp.


 heehee lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see I should have put a time limit on that repeal thing or a qualifier - do NOT repeal Forum rules lest the wrath of the ban hammer fall upon you:jol:

ban_hammer by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## tcass01

Hey gang! I'm back...Did ya miss me?
Back from the funeral in Perryopolis PA. Pretty country up there but I got tired of my ears popping from the elevation changes everywhere we drove. 1200 -2800 feet above sea level depending where you went. Good people though. They made an unhappy weekend into a family filled get together.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Dark Angel 27

well, im relieved. just took care of the paypal problem. that's a load of my mind!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Haunti


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Glad you got things straightened out, DA. 

I woke up this morning with a sore throat and no voice. Terrific. I spend most of my day telling people to stop smoking inside and to pull up their pants, now it'll sound like I'm whispering seductively to them. 

Screw it, I'm carrying a stick to work.


----------



## Hauntiholik

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I woke up this morning with a sore throat and no voice. Terrific. I spend most of my day telling people to stop smoking inside and to pull up their pants, now it'll sound like I'm whispering seductively to them.
> 
> Screw it, I'm carrying a stick to work.


----------



## Drago

So twice in past 4 days I say hi to my next door and he walks on without responding, we talked, joked and drank beers on occasion, just baffles me.


----------



## Death's Door

Hello Monday. Been having a rough time at work - I mean a really rough time. Got home on Friday and just was sooo stressed out and hubby was very understanding and keeping his distance. I think I scared him. When I woke up on Saturday morning, he wasn't in bed. He said he kept waking up because I was twisting and turning in my sleep and my hands kept jerking. He was afraid to wake me up. I told him I was probably strangling someone - but it was not him. 

Made all the cookie batters this week - Lemon zingers, chocolate mint cookies, ginger snap cookies, sugar cookies, and thumbprint cookies. Baked the sugar cookies and ginger snap cookies ( I love the smell of the house after baking the ginger snaps) and then we went to pick out our tree. I actually fell asleep at 9 p.m. last night.


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> Roxy. apparently we do the decorating all wrong. We're suppose to argue while we decorate.


No, you guys are doing it right. That's why they make the nice Christmas movies about couples like you and Roxy. The rest of the couples like hubby and I end up on the shows like Dateline and 48 Hours. 



Drago said:


> So twice in past 4 days I say hi to my next door and he walks on without responding, we talked, joked and drank beers on occasion, just baffles me.


He has something on his mind. After reading all the problems people are going through on here, health, family problems, money, home and job, it would be hard to say what it is. But just keep saying hi and being a good neighbor. He might really need that this season.

Just got back from my 2 week post-op visit. When they told me I had to be on a liquid diet the first two weeks I thought, Not so bad. Then I find out liquid diet doesn't mean all the alcohol you want, and I'm pretty disapointed. But I'm feeling good and I've lost 10 lbs. so all is well. I'm still a little sore and ware out faster, but hey, it's only been two weeks. And now I can start eating soft foods. So I'm going to help myself to a bowl of cottage cheese and take a nap. That's life in the fast lane, for me.


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> Then I find out liquid diet doesn't mean all the alcohol you want, and I'm pretty disapointed.


What? Demand restitution! Hehehe
Yeah, some of my dinners are popcorn and a bottle of wine. So?
Dinner.....is poured.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I want thai green curry for dinner.


----------



## trishaanne

Continue to heal well, Scareme. Do mashed potatoes or pudding count? They may not be made with alcohol but at least they're tasty..lol. When you're healed, come on over and I'll make you a feast. Unless, of course, we move to Oklahoma, which would make the trip easier. We haven't ruled it out...just have to see what happens with this house first.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ben & Jerry's ice cream qualifies as a soft food if you don't get the kind that has nuts in it (New York Super Fudge Chunk). Also rice pudding, cream of wheat, and bananas.


----------



## Drago

Soon you will be back to a normal diet Scareme, just a little more, you almost there!


----------



## debbie5

is there a name for the stomach-turning feeling you get when you realize that something you paid $350 for...someone else got for $60? (cries hot tears of jealousy & remorse)


----------



## Drago

Shaftnessil Deb


----------



## Hauntiholik

Drago said:


> Shaftnessil Deb


Gesundheit!


----------



## Spooky1

I think I must have left my brain at home today.


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> No, you guys are doing it right. That's why they make the nice Christmas movies about couples like you and Roxy. The rest of the couples like hubby and I end up on the shows like Dateline and 48 Hours.


Or Jerry Springer....... Is he still around?



RoxyBlue said:


> We're too stupid to fight. You know that


LOL Shane and I must be stupid as well. Rarely ends up on an argument here although I know I can be a bit "particular" about things at times (it's the perfectionist in me that rears its ugly head sometimes). But he's a patient dude and puts up with that part of me.



RoxyBlue said:


> December 5 is:
> 
> Bathtub Party Day - you may choose to interpret that as you wish:devil:


Sounds like a lot more fun than repealing.... LOL



tcass01 said:


> Hey gang! I'm back...Did ya miss me?
> Back from the funeral in Perryopolis PA. Pretty country up there but I got tired of my ears popping from the elevation changes everywhere we drove. 1200 -2800 feet above sea level depending where you went. Good people though. They made an unhappy weekend into a family filled get together.


Glad yours went well. I can't say I'm looking forward to jumping in the car today and heading on out for ours which is already looking like the week from hell. One brother who hasn't done a thing towards the arrangements was whinging on Fb yesterday about how the funeral notice missed 2 grandchildren. They weren't named individually - just a number - but given one sister is doing ALL the arrangements - if that's all she missed then she gets my vote for doing an awesome job. People are petty at times.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just ordered some supplies for the office, including some Cheez-It snack crackers for the break room. I wish they were here right now because I could use a cheesy crunchy snack.


----------



## tcass01

Headless said:


> Or Jerry Springer....... Is he still around?
> 
> LOL Shane and I must be stupid as well. Rarely ends up on an argument here although I know I can be a bit "particular" about things at times (it's the perfectionist in me that rears its ugly head sometimes). But he's a patient dude and puts up with that part of me.
> 
> Sounds like a lot more fun than repealing.... LOL
> 
> Glad yours went well. I can't say I'm looking forward to jumping in the car today and heading on out for ours which is already looking like the week from hell. One brother who hasn't done a thing towards the arrangements was whinging on Fb yesterday about how the funeral notice missed 2 grandchildren. They weren't named individually - just a number - but given one sister is doing ALL the arrangements - if that's all she missed then she gets my vote for doing an awesome job. People are petty at times.


I have to agree about the pettiness. Unfortunately it is only Lisa, her Brother, and her Dad. Lisa did most of the organizing, most of it while her Mom was on her last breath and Lisa was not exactly of straight mind about things. She dealt with Medicare, Hospice, a private nurse, medications and also making sure that her dad got rest and ate during the last 2 months. She is pretty impressive. I did the word spreading. FB notifications, emails and phone calls. Her brother is one of those VP of his company types ans "was busy". He would stop by on Sunday's to watch the game with her Dad. he even skirted around paying for any food during the 4 day trip for his family. And he makes more than all of us. Sorry for the rant, but "some people!"


----------



## Evil Queen

Been there, done that.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> I think I must have left my brain at home today.


Nah, Roxy has it in a jar at work.


----------



## Zurgh

I shall attack you with deliciousness.... Strawberry Death Cake!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

It really sucks when _*I*_ have to bring work home... Luckily, it's just a little paperwork. Gonna be a long night, though.


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all. Groan, it's only Tuesday.


----------



## randomr8

Good Morning all. Tearing down Christmas displays in front of our courthouse has become a tradition. Hope they didn't hurt the skeleton when this one was torn down. :googly:

wackos at Christmas


----------



## morbidmike

good ole tuesday your a great day not as cool as monday but still way better than Friday!!!


----------



## Headless

Ahh well so far so good. A pleasant evening with Shanes sister & husband, then visit with Dad. Now the fun begins tomorrow when the rest of the rellies arrived...... We've decided to come home tomorrow night after the funeral. Too many people hanging around over night. We figure Dad will be swamped with visitors so we might as well make tracks. Will be a late night with a 5.5 hour drive home.....


----------



## Vlad

Headless,I hope it all goes as peacefully as possible for you both and the whole family. Safe ride home.


----------



## debbie5

Dear Kashi,
Please do not put hamster food into your Go Lean! Honey Almond Flax cereal box & pass it off as human food. 
It's NOT.
Now that I've sharpened my incisors and irritated all my jaw muscles, I'm going to run on my metal wheel for 1/2 an hour.


----------



## debbie5

randomr8 said:


> Good Morning all. Tearing down Christmas displays in front of our courthouse has become a tradition. Hope they didn't hurt the skeleton when this one was torn down. :googly:
> 
> wackos at Christmas


That's just OUTRAGEOUS! Everyone knows that mixing TWO holidays (Xmas & Halloween) is okay, but once you throw a cross in there and add in EASTER....NOW THAT'S WHERE WE DRAW THE LINE!

Skelly Santa belongs on the courthouse ROOF, not a CROSS!
LOL...boobs...


----------



## RoxyBlue

randomr8 said:


> Good Morning all. Tearing down Christmas displays in front of our courthouse has become a tradition. Hope they didn't hurt the skeleton when this one was torn down. :googly:
> 
> wackos at Christmas


Interestingly enough, the interpretation quote from the guy who is an atheist is probably close to the truth:

"The message to me at least," said Jonathan Weintraub, of the group NOVA Atheists, "is that the meaning of Christmas, which is about faith and family, is dead and has been replaced by commercialism."


----------



## debbie5

Weather Forecast: Bleh with increasing Bleh towards evening. As much as 10 inches of Bleh expected tomorrow as a frontal boundary of Bleh stagnates over your area.


----------



## IMU

The dogs in our lives, the dogs we come to love and who (we fervently believe) love us in return, offer more than fidelity, consolation, and companionship. They offer comedy, irony, wit, and a wealth of anecdotes, the "shaggy dog stories" and "stupid pet tricks" that are commonplace pleasures of life. They offer, if we are wise enough or simple enough to take it, a model for what it means to give your heart with little thought of return. Both powerfully imaginary and comfortingly real, dogs act as mirrors for our own beliefs about what would constitute a truly humane society. Perhaps it is not too late for them to teach us some new tricks.


----------



## tcass01

IMU said:


> The dogs in our lives, the dogs we come to love and who (we fervently believe) love us in return, offer more than fidelity, consolation, and companionship. They offer comedy, irony, wit, and a wealth of anecdotes, the "shaggy dog stories" and "stupid pet tricks" that are commonplace pleasures of life. They offer, if we are wise enough or simple enough to take it, a model for what it means to give your heart with little thought of return. Both powerfully imaginary and comfortingly real, dogs act as mirrors for our own beliefs about what would constitute a truly humane society. Perhaps it is not too late for them to teach us some new tricks.


Hear hear!


----------



## Vlad

Those of us who have known our pets as true partners in this world are grieving with you and PL Imu. Yes, they are all that and more.


----------



## Spooky1

randomr8 said:


> Good Morning all. Tearing down Christmas displays in front of our courthouse has become a tradition. Hope they didn't hurt the skeleton when this one was torn down. :googly:
> 
> wackos at Christmas


I see tolerance is alive and well down there. I wonder if there was really a message to the skelly Santa, or did they just do it for a laugh.


----------



## PirateLady

I was chatting with some of my coworkers today and they were talking about a friend of theirs who recently lost a pet after many years. (They did not know about my situation) They just could not understand why the friend was devastated over "an animal" as much as she was. She said she was acting like a mom who had lost a child instead of a dog. Needless to say i had a few things to say to this woman and it wasn't in a very nice way. She has never had a pet and doesn't know the connection of a pet and their family. As a matter of fact she doesn't even have children...so how does she know how it is to lose a family member. Don't know about the rest of you , but every pet I have ever had in my lifetime became as important to our family as any other member of the family. Sorry about venting,,,I don't do it often but this woman just struck me as a uneducated a##. I found this little saying today and I want to share it with all those who have ever lost a pet. “Grief is so painfully real, regardless of its origin. The love of, and attachment to, an animal friend can equal that of human relationships. Likewise, the loss of an animal can be just as devastating.”
BTW.. thanks for everyone's thoughts and prayers..... Ok off my soapbox.. please continue with your regularly scheduled thoughts...


----------



## Vlad

Hi PL, she struck you that way because she is an uneducated ass, lol. Here's something a good friend sent to me just recently, I hope it helps a little as it did me.


> TRIBUTE TO A BEST FRIEND
> 
> Sunlight streams through window pane onto a spot on the floor.....
> then I remember,
> it's where you used to lie, but now you are no more.
> 
> Our feet walk down a hall of carpet, and muted echoes sound.....
> then I remember,
> it's where your paws would joyously abound.
> 
> A voice is heard along the road, and up beyond the hill,
> then I remember,
> it can't be yours..... your golden voice is still.
> 
> But I'll take that vacant spot of floor and empty muted hall,
> and lay them with the absent voice and unused dish along the wall.
> 
> I'll wrap these treasured memories in a blanket of my love,
> and keep them for my best friend until we meet above.
> 
> ~Author Unknown


And by the way PL, this section is all about UNscheduled thoughts, heehee


----------



## Hauntiholik

unstructured
disorganized
chaotic
imbalanced


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that's why it makes sense...?


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> unstructured
> disorganized
> chaotic
> imbalanced


I think that describes my brain. :googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Cross your fingers, I think my computer is fixed.


----------



## debbie5

I was so heartbroken when my 1st dog died 5 years ago, that I swore I would never get another dog. A month later, we had a new dog. Each day with a pet is both a joy and bittersweet, since their time with us is so relatively short.

(hugs) to all of you dealing with recent losses...whether human or companion pets. All pain and grief is real and not to be minimized by others who may not understand.


----------



## debbie5

My parents paid for my oven to get fixed (early Xmas gift)! After three years of no cookies, pies, roasts or tortiere I am a HAPPY GIRL. No more stir-fries and crockpot meals! Nomnomnom....making marshmallow brownies tonight!! Roast pork tomorrow!


----------



## trishaanne

Congratulations Deb. I'd be lost without my over.

Have you ever read a newspaper article that got you so upset that you wanted to hit something and cry at the same time? A few weeks ago a guy here in NJ killed his 2 year old baby girl buy throwing her off a bridge into a stream, still strapped in her car seat. He then fled the state and they caught him in California. He appeared back here in court yesterday and evidence came out that before he killed her, he weighted the car seat down with a jack for his car. That poor baby didn't stand a chance! No form of torture has been invented, and no prison sentence is good enough for this animal! Why should we have to pay to feed, clothe and house this jerk for the rest of his life. I say they turn their heads for a few minutes, with the door open, and let him run. Then everyone in the courtroom start firing....starting at the ankles up so it's a long, slow painful death!


----------



## Drago

I would just strap him in a babyseat and dip him in in the same spot using a crane, then lift him out the first 3-4 times then dip him for good.


----------



## aquariumreef

Gah, that's horrible!

Choir concerts tonight. Where did my life go? :huh:


----------



## debbie5

I hear ya, trishaanne. Seems like we hear about those things daily...even if you try to escape knowing about it & don't watch the news or read the paper, there is always some headline as you log on, or overheard gossip at the store...  sad to see how we still are animals.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

this just makes me sick to my stomach....I avoid reading or viewing this on tv....ugh, it;s just hard to understand.


trishaanne said:


> Congratulations Deb. I'd be lost without my over.
> 
> Have you ever read a newspaper article that got you so upset that you wanted to hit something and cry at the same time? A few weeks ago a guy here in NJ killed his 2 year old baby girl buy throwing her off a bridge into a stream, still strapped in her car seat. He then fled the state and they caught him in California. He appeared back here in court yesterday and evidence came out that before he killed her, he weighted the car seat down with a jack for his car. That poor baby didn't stand a chance! No form of torture has been invented, and no prison sentence is good enough for this animal! Why should we have to pay to feed, clothe and house this jerk for the rest of his life. I say they turn their heads for a few minutes, with the door open, and let him run. Then everyone in the courtroom start firing....starting at the ankles up so it's a long, slow painful death!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Congratulations Deb. I'd be lost without my over. 

I want an "over"...can't find one anywhere.....went to bestbuy today and ask for an "over" and the gal chuckled a bit and asked me if I meant "oven"...?

I said NO of course, explained that I knew someone that was well know on the "internet" and she would miss her "over"...she chuckled again so I left.
I have no "over" and now have given up my quest....thanks Pattie.


----------



## trishaanne

I try to avoid seeing this stuff too...I don't watch the news, I get the papers just for the coupons, etc. However, this was literally a mile from my house, and the police presence was enough to let us know something major was going on.

If you went out looking for an over you went to the wrong place. The only place I've found one, at least a really good one, is at an appliance store near me. It was a bit pricey but well worth it. According to you, I am well KNOW on the internet so they must have known me and therefore gave me a great deal!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

they did know you....I didn't mention the part about security. 
I got my own "ride" straight to my car, never had that happen before....they even clapped and did a little dance like it was my birthday??? weird huh?


----------



## trishaanne

You can go back there tomorrow. I called them, told them that you'd be back looking for a high end over and faxed them the brochure. It's a special order item, and may not be in before Christmas, but they promised they would give you the same deal they gave me. No thanks needed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's one for my fellow geeks - Geek Crafting!

http://geekout.blogs.cnn.com/2011/12/06/may-the-geek-craft-force-be-with-you/?hpt=hp_bn8


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> My parents paid for my oven to get fixed (early Xmas gift)! After three years of no cookies, pies, roasts or tortiere I am a HAPPY GIRL. No more stir-fries and crockpot meals! Nomnomnom....making marshmallow brownies tonight!! Roast pork tomorrow!


I worked with a girl who had to use her microwave to cook for over a year because she couldn't afford to have her stove/oven fixed. When she could finally afford a repair man, it turned out her stove was just unplugged. Imagine not cooking for a year cause your stove wasn't plugged in. Wait, I think I'll try that, if it will get me out of cooking.


----------



## scareme

I finally finished my Christmas decorating, and I couldn't help myself....


----------



## aquariumreef

Back from concert and exhausted. But I saw some 'total hotties' shirtless... And I got cookies. Am I too easy to please? XD


----------



## Vlad

> Imagine not cooking for a year cause your stove wasn't plugged in


Sounds like her husbands idea...........


----------



## Vlad

[email protected] Laura, that looks like the dog sh..... ooops, wrong story lol


----------



## scareme

Vlad said:


> [email protected] Laura, that looks like the dog sh..... ooops, wrong story lol


I know, I was thinking people would probably rather see pictures of my Christmas trees out front with the white lights and red bows that hubby thought looked like dog s.. nevernimd.


----------



## Vlad

lol, no it looks great. Are you leaving it set up like that?


----------



## scareme

Only till the kids come over and see it, and groan. Then I have to change it to something "appropriate" what ever that means.


----------



## Zurgh

And now for your traffic and weather on the 8's...

Weather... Cold!

Traffic... Sucks!


----------



## Vlad

That was like one of those northern nights that last for months.

Good morning all


----------



## debbie5

Vlad...WTH. Go take a nap. You sleep less than I do.
Droid.


----------



## Death's Door

Good Morning Vlad and all hauntforum cohorts. 

I love the decorated fireplace!!! 

Deb - I'm glad ya got your oven fixed so you can whip up some vittles.

My oven is starting to crap out. It's 16 years old and is still in good shape so I might have it repaired. I have to put it on 250 degrees because it registers at 350 degrees. I'm am very careful when I'm baking the christmas cookies. So far no burnt ones to report. 

I love Wednesday night - I need to glaze the lemon zinger cookies and thumbprint cookies I baked last night, work on ornaments, and at 10 o'clock watch "American Horror Story" with popcorn. Oh yeah.


----------



## Spooky1

scareme, I love the decorations. I say keep them up till New Year!

It's almost 60 out this morning, and they're calling for snow tonight.


----------



## Hauntiholik

need to decorate the tree and mantle but I like the corpsed skull and gargoyles up there


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think your decorations look totally appropriate, Scareme. Of course, this is coming from a household that has skeletons as tree toppers every Christmas:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Interestingly enough, the interpretation quote from the guy who is an atheist is probably close to the truth:
> 
> "The message to me at least," said Jonathan Weintraub, of the group NOVA Atheists, "is that the meaning of Christmas, which is about faith and family, is dead and has been replaced by commercialism."


I don't see a damn thing wrong with that display and i totally get the message. Even the commercials are blatant and clearly presents are the focus of the holiday now. People get killed over it even! Okay, enough of my rant. To that mother and son I say, "Right On!"



trishaanne said:


> Congratulations Deb. I'd be lost without my over.
> 
> Have you ever read a newspaper article that got you so upset that you wanted to hit something and cry at the same time? A few weeks ago a guy here in NJ killed his 2 year old baby girl buy throwing her off a bridge into a stream, still strapped in her car seat. He then fled the state and they caught him in California. He appeared back here in court yesterday and evidence came out that before he killed her, he weighted the car seat down with a jack for his car. That poor baby didn't stand a chance! No form of torture has been invented, and no prison sentence is good enough for this animal! Why should we have to pay to feed, clothe and house this jerk for the rest of his life. I say they turn their heads for a few minutes, with the door open, and let him run. Then everyone in the courtroom start firing....starting at the ankles up so it's a long, slow painful death!


There is no punishment for the murder of a child that is good enough. Its the most heinous crime out there and nothing short of water boarding every day for the rest of his life is devastating enough!



scareme said:


> I finally finished my Christmas decorating, and I couldn't help myself....


Only in a haunter's house....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

so last night, i looked up the movie Cyberbully and watched it all the way through. Its a sad but true movie, and it really makes you think!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hauntiholik said:


> need to decorate the tree and mantle but I like the corpsed skull and gargoyles up there


So basically you saying the mantle is decorated already then.

I'm thinking of leaving one of my new skeletons I got at Walgreens in the chair in the living room. Maybe with a Santa hat and a couple of tree ornaments hanging in the rib cage.


----------



## scareme

Bone Dancer said:


> So basically you saying the mantle is decorated already then.
> 
> I'm thinking of leaving one of my new skeletons I got at Walgreens in the chair in the living room. Maybe with a Santa hat and a couple of tree ornaments hanging in the rib cage.


Ohh! I like that idea! You're going to get me in trouble.


----------



## Vlad

> You're going to get me in trouble.


You were born in trouble. lol

Is this day over yet?????????


----------



## Bone Dancer

Not yet, just enough time for a nap though. I quit at 4pm. 
It's good to have structure in your life, and thats mine.


----------



## randomr8

trishaanne said:


> Have you ever read a newspaper article that got you so upset that you wanted to hit something and cry at the same time? A few weeks ago a guy here in NJ killed his 2 year old baby girl buy throwing her off a bridge into a stream, still strapped in her car seat. He then fled the state and they caught him in California. He appeared back here in court yesterday and evidence came out that before he killed her, he weighted the car seat down with a jack for his car. That poor baby didn't stand a chance! No form of torture has been invented, and no prison sentence is good enough for this animal! Why should we have to pay to feed, clothe and house this jerk for the rest of his life. I say they turn their heads for a few minutes, with the door open, and let him run. Then everyone in the courtroom start firing....starting at the ankles up so it's a long, slow painful death!


Horrifying isn't it. I can't imagine the thought process (or lack of) that lead someone him to do that to their child.


----------



## randomr8

Deb,
Happy new oven! 

One of my fellow employees left a box of chocolate covered peanut brittle on my desk. OMG it too good!


----------



## Vlad

A vendor brought me in a bottle of Crown Royale. Yay!


----------



## Evil Queen

Hmmm chocolate or alcohol, chocolate or alcohol, chocolate or alcohol, I'm so conflicted! I can't decide!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Vlad said:


> A vendor brought me in a bottle of Crown Royale. Yay!


Sounds like dinner.



Evil Queen said:


> Hmmm chocolate or alcohol, chocolate or alcohol, chocolate or alcohol, I'm so conflicted! I can't decide!


Why choose one over the other. Have both.


----------



## Spooky1

Vlad said:


> A vendor brought me in a bottle of Crown Royale. Yay!


Vlad, I need to find some vendors like that.


----------



## Vlad

dinner, breakfast lunch dinner breakfast lunch dinner breakfast lunch

No problem Spooky, I'll set one aside for your first trip up to one of our make and takes, lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Vlad, you evil person, you, luring Spooky1 with an offer to ply him with liquor:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Vlad, you evil person, you, luring Spooky1 with an offer to ply him with liquor:googly:


Does it work?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hehehe, I'll never tell


----------



## Vlad

Evil ???? Me ????? Honestly Roxy, we'd just want to sit, talk props and have a sip or two.


----------



## Vlad

> I'll never tell


You will by the time we get to the second bottle. I love a challenge.


----------



## Headless

PirateLady said:


> I was chatting with some of my coworkers today and they were talking about a friend of theirs who recently lost a pet after many years. (They did not know about my situation) They just could not understand why the friend was devastated over "an animal" as much as she was. She said she was acting like a mom who had lost a child instead of a dog. Needless to say i had a few things to say to this woman and it wasn't in a very nice way. She has never had a pet and doesn't know the connection of a pet and their family. As a matter of fact she doesn't even have children...so how does she know how it is to lose a family member. Don't know about the rest of you , but every pet I have ever had in my lifetime became as important to our family as any other member of the family. Sorry about venting,,,I don't do it often but this woman just struck me as a uneducated a##. I found this little saying today and I want to share it with all those who have ever lost a pet. "Grief is so painfully real, regardless of its origin. The love of, and attachment to, an animal friend can equal that of human relationships. Likewise, the loss of an animal can be just as devastating."
> BTW.. thanks for everyone's thoughts and prayers..... Ok off my soapbox.. please continue with your regularly scheduled thoughts...


PL having grown up with dogs around all the time - we've been breeding and showing Cockers now since 1977 and before that my mum had show dogs too - I can fully understand what you are saying. My partner Shane never had a dog since he was a very young child and was at first a little "anti dog" when we got together, but he now has his own dog and regrets not having had a dog over the years because of the wonderful companionship he has experienced with her. They do become one of the family and give you years of remarkable loyalty. Can't imagine life without one.



trishaanne said:


> Have you ever read a newspaper article that got you so upset that you wanted to hit something and cry at the same time? A few weeks ago a guy here in NJ killed his 2 year old baby girl buy throwing her off a bridge into a stream, still strapped in her car seat. He then fled the state and they caught him in California. He appeared back here in court yesterday and evidence came out that before he killed her, he weighted the car seat down with a jack for his car. That poor baby didn't stand a chance! No form of torture has been invented, and no prison sentence is good enough for this animal! Why should we have to pay to feed, clothe and house this jerk for the rest of his life. I say they turn their heads for a few minutes, with the door open, and let him run. Then everyone in the courtroom start firing....starting at the ankles up so it's a long, slow painful death!


We had one here a few years ago - similar story - guy pulled up on the Westgate Bridge in Melbourne, pulled his little daughter out of the car and tossed her over the edge - two other children in the car watched the whole thing. He has been sentenced - but in my opinion, nothing in a jail cell could compare with the punishment he truly deserves..... There was also a guy who had an access visit on fathers day with his 3 little boys and was so pissed that his ex was in a new relationship that he drove the car into a dam. He was the sole survivor. All I can say is decent people simply can't comprehend such evil.



Vlad said:


> You will by the time we get to the second bottle. I love a challenge.


Vlad - you are baddddddddddddd..........


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's snowing!


----------



## aquariumreef

Yourrrrr dreamin' of a whiiiiite christmasssss, just like the ones you ussssed to knowwwww!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I've seen all the snow I want to.


----------



## Zurgh

Jelly, frogs, and thunderstones from the sky... but none of this thing called "snow".


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yay! i can finally say with a grin that i got my christmas shopping done! wohoo! all in one fell swoop!


----------



## Headless

Jealous...... I have a few things for my daughter and one gift for Shane, but that's it. It's going to be a lean Christmas this year that's for sure.


----------



## Headless

No snow here either. Not with 29 degrees (84 F) today anyway... But tonight we are back to more rain and some thunderstorms and the 10 day forecast says rain or at least showers every day. Hope it fines up for Christmas!


----------



## Headless

So many birthdays!!!!!!! Obviously March is a particularly cold month in the US........ LOL


----------



## stagehand1975

I really just wish it would snow here allready, Christmas doesn't look so good in green, brown and gray.


----------



## Vlad

Good morning everyone. I need to check with Haunti and Roxy to see if this is National Freeze your a$$ off day.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Vlad said:


> Good morning everyone. I need to check with Haunti and Roxy to see if this is National Freeze your a$$ off day.


Not quite haha!


----------



## Hauntiholik

December 8th is....

* Take it in the Ear Day - I'm not touching that one. Go give someone a wet willy.

* Pretend to be a Time Traveler Day - go for a joy ride in the Delorean. I'll go for a spin in my blue police box.









* National Brownie Day


----------



## Vlad

> Take it in the Ear Day


We'll talk about that later.



> Pretend to be a Time Traveler Day


Please, I was there in the 60s and 70s. Everyday is time traveler day.



> National Brownie Day


Nope, not going to get banned over this one.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Today's earworm brought to you by The Doctor.


----------



## Vlad

No youtube at work sucks.


----------



## Vlad

> Take it in the Ear Day





> Todays earworm


Ah hahahahahaa


----------



## Hauntiholik

ewwwwwwww
for Vlad


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless said:


> Jealous...... I have a few things for my daughter and one gift for Shane, but that's it. It's going to be a lean Christmas this year that's for sure.


It's not about how many gifts you get or give, but the time you spend with those you love.

Although Spooky1 and I do give gifts for Christmas and other important life events, we both are less about getting things and more about doing things that create memories. I send food gifts to family members that they enjoy and don't have to store or dust afterwards


----------



## Vlad

Well that certainly opens up a whole 'nother Kahn of worms.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, I'm eating here! Gross!


----------



## Hauntiholik

fun gift ideas for less than $20 toofastonline.com gifts under 20
The knit hats are cute!


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, I'm eating here! Gross!


And all I could think of was "Instant Bait".


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> fun gift ideas for less than $20 toofastonline.com gifts under 20
> The knit hats are cute!


The sugar skull items are cute, too

"Instant bait" - blech:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Oh yeah...so now I'm discussing The Drunkies with my shrink. WTH. Stressed?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Simon's cat will help you de-stress, Debbie


----------



## debbie5

I love Simon's Cat! Thanks! 
So today, I go to pick up my 7 year old from school, and the day turned out to be cold, but had a very pretty sky...nice day (after gloom, snow & grey this morning). So she asks me to walk home (something she's never done). I initially say no (I have the car!) but then say yes, and agree to follow her & coach her on how to cross streets, etc. I'm 20 feet behind her, with my flashers on and a lady jogs past. She then jogs back to my daughter and says- "Do you know that person in that car?" I was so happy to see that! I chatted with her and thanked the lady for being watchful and caring. Warmed the cold cold cockles of my heart, it does....

One of my buds posted this on her FB page: "You see, in the final analysis, it is between you and God; it was never between you and them anyway." - Some say Mother Theresa said this, and others say it was someone else. It doesn't matter. The statement is true no matter who said it."


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

soooo, I have to ask...did a police officer come visit you yet Deb..?


----------



## debbie5

LOL! Nope.


----------



## RoxyBlue

According to this site (http://prayerfoundation.org/mother_teresa_do_it_anyway.htm), the phrase attributed to Mother Teresa appears to be a more spiritual rewrite of the Paradoxical Commandments written by Dr. Kent M. Keith in 1968, which are as follows:

1. People are illogical, unreasonable, and self-centered. Love them anyway.

2. If you do good, people will accuse you of selfish ulterior motives. Do good anyway.

3. If you are successful, you win false friends and true enemies. Succeed anyway.

4. The good you do today will be forgotten tomorrow. Do good anyway.

5. Honesty and frankness make you vulnerable. Be honest and frank anyway.

6. The biggest men and women with the biggest ideas can be shot down by the smallest men and women with the smallest minds. Think big anyway.

7. People favor underdogs but follow only top dogs. Fight for a few underdogs anyway.

8. What you spend years building may be destroyed overnight. Build anyway.

9. People really need help but may attack you if you do help them. Help people anyway.

10. Give the world the best you have and you'll get kicked in the teeth. Give the world the best you have anyway.


----------



## Vlad

> soooo, I have to ask...did a police officer come visit you yet Deb..?


Actually Jeff, they assigned one to live with her lol


----------



## randomr8

Went to a surprise dinner for a good friend last Wednesday. Really nice. Paired food with wine. What do I want to talk about? One of the dessert offerings was dark chocolate truffles with POPROCKS in them. It was so cool and probably the 1st time I'd had poprocks in 30 odd years. Now I wanna cook with poprocks.


----------



## niblique71

RoxyBlue said:


> According to this site (http://prayerfoundation.org/mother_teresa_do_it_anyway.htm), the phrase attributed to Mother Teresa appears to be a more spiritual rewrite of the Paradoxical Commandments written by Dr. Kent M. Keith in 1968, which are as follows:
> 
> 1. People are illogical, unreasonable, and self-centered. Love them anyway.
> 
> 2. If you do good, people will accuse you of selfish ulterior motives. Do good anyway.
> 
> 3. If you are successful, you win false friends and true enemies. Succeed anyway.
> 
> 4. The good you do today will be forgotten tomorrow. Do good anyway.
> 
> 5. Honesty and frankness make you vulnerable. Be honest and frank anyway.
> 
> 6. The biggest men and women with the biggest ideas can be shot down by the smallest men and women with the smallest minds. Think big anyway.
> 
> 7. People favor underdogs but follow only top dogs. Fight for a few underdogs anyway.
> 
> 8. What you spend years building may be destroyed overnight. Build anyway.
> 
> 9. People really need help but may attack you if you do help them. Help people anyway.
> 
> 10. Give the world the best you have and you'll get kicked in the teeth. Give the world the best you have anyway.


I LOVE this!! Especially #6


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Vlad said:


> Actually Jeff, they assigned one to live with her lol


In the back of my mind I thought that....then said to myself "hell ya, she's worthy of the today show!" hahahahaha


----------



## aquariumreef

Link removed

That was before the copper moved in, obviously.


----------



## debbie5

Ya **KNOW** (said in best upstate NY accent) I can only afford ONE shrink visit a week....


----------



## niblique71

aquariumreef said:


> link removed
> That was before the copper moved in, obviously.


Now that's TOOO Funny! I had to do a double take.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And that's why ladies should always wear dresses with sleeves:googly: Or at least make sure your lady friends do before posing with them.


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Holmes on Homes. It's scary how badly some homes are built or how bad some contractors can be. Makes me wonder what's hidden away behind the walls of our house..


----------



## GothicCandle

@the photo, omg lol


----------



## spideranne

Finally, have internet again and a new (used) computer to connect back with the world. Life is good.


----------



## GothicCandle

Watching Frosty the Snowman on tv. Is it just me or does that story just scream voodooism?


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> It's not about how many gifts you get or give, but the time you spend with those you love.


I agree, and we aren't rich so Christmas is never a big spend. Just this year will be a smaller spend than usual. Also we have invited one of Shane's friends to join us this year. He has no family in Australia for the first time this year, he lives alone, and we suspected would be spending Christmas by himself. He was so excited to get the invite. We also have Shane's nephew, wife & 3 kids coming to stay for a day or two later that week. So it will be a pretty busy week and a great opportunity for me to have a bit of fun cooking.



GothicCandle said:


> @the photo, omg lol


How embarrassed would you be - really - OMG......... LOL I had to look twice as well.


----------



## Drago

Last week I started rewatching the X files....


----------



## Spooky1

Drago said:


> Last week I started rewatching the X files....


We loved the X-Files. I think I recorded almost every episode on VHS. We should go back and watch them too.


----------



## Zurgh

I think my head is about to explode, or implode... perhaps both...


----------



## niblique71

Spooky1 said:


> We loved the X-Files. I think I recorded almost every episode on VHS. We should go back and watch them too.


That's TOO funny Spooky, My Ex and I recorded every episode except for 1 or 2. They're around here somewhere in a rather large box. Maybe I'll dig them out this winter. Huge fan.


----------



## debbie5

I found a very weird yet touching show called "Becoming Santa" on the OWN network..have a look-see. Interesting show about guys who play Santa. Funny how many of them admitted to have post-Xmas depression, much like our post-'Ween blues.

ANDd I LOVE that Holmes on Homes show, Spooky! Yeah- he'd have a field day in my house. Did you see the one where the home inspector totally missed a whole bunch of MAJOR flaws with the house? Scary. I have major leakage into my shower walls, cuz there's no waterproof board behind it...


----------



## scareme

niblique71 said:


> Now that's TOOO Funny! I had to do a double take.


Double, heck, I had to do a triple take. 



GothicCandle said:


> Watching Frosty the Snowman on tv. Is it just me or does that story just scream voodooism?


lol


----------



## Bone Dancer

GothicCandle said:


> Watching Frosty the Snowman on tv. Is it just me or does that story just scream voodooism?


If you watch it backwards it says "Paul is dead"


----------



## Hauntiholik

Just a reminder - the forum rules still apply here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

December 9 is:

Christmas Card Day - honors Sir Henry Cole of England, who created the first commercial Christmas card in 1843.

National Pastry Day - nom nom nom


----------



## IMU

I hate STUPID people ... sorry, must be my snarkolepsy again.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> National Pastry Day - nom nom nom


Forbidden donut


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you repost the link, Haunti? It didn't work just now when I tried it.

Just got a new computer keyboard called "Keys U See" - black keyboard with large bright yellow keys with black lettering/numbering/symbols. Feels a bit different from my old one, but by golly, I can see those keys now! And of course, I shall be the envy of everyone else in the office who does not have such a bright and stylish keyboard.


----------



## debbie5

Yaawwnnnn....


----------



## Death's Door

Crazy day yesterday - at 4 a.m. and with no lights on in the bedroom, hubby was getting dressed for hunting and left his dresser drawer open. When he bent down to pick something off the floor, he hit the corner of the drawer with his face. He is sporting a black/purple shiner today. He just missed his eye. 

Still wanting to go hunting and in pain, he starts driving his truck while holding a bag of ice over the side of his face. We had brake/tire work done on the truck on Monday. While driving down 295 to go to his hunting spot, the tire comes off and shoots across the lanes of traffic. Yes - the friggin' TIRE COMES OFF THE TRUCK. Apparently the lug nuts were not put on securely. Hubby is trying to pull the truck over without getting into an accident while sparks are flying off where the tire and rim used to be. He gets in the grassy part of the highway and is trying to come to a stop. The truck picks up speed and finally stops within 13 inches of a highway pole. I got the call from him at 6:20 a.m. that morning. Talk about a bad day. 

I pick him up from the scene. He does retrieve the tire from the highway. Keep in mind he is in camo so he has to be careful because of the traffic. We get home and call the mechanic and they send a tow truck out. We meet the tow truck where we left our truck and he starts pulling our truck onto the flatbed and the tow truck is losing hydraulic fluid. The driver has to call another tow truck so they can bring him the fluid to finish putting our truck on the flatbed. This is approximately 9 a.m. in the morning.

We get to the service station and they did honor and fix everything that was damaged. They even fixed other things that were not part of the repairs free of charge. 

Hubby is ok today. The truck is fine and thank goodness no one was injured because of this. Talk about a bad day.


----------



## Vlad

Damn, that's all crazy. Thank goodness he's ok, that's all that matters.


----------



## Headless

I'd actually call that a pretty lucky day. Could have been MUCH worse all round. Glad he is OK. Quite an ordeal! Not the kind of excitement you would want every day!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Glad nobody was hurt DW!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, Da Weiner, he was very lucky he wasn't hurt. Well, except for that part about banging his head on the dresser drawer:jol:


----------



## niblique71

DW, I'm going with Headless on this one..... Not a Bad day but an extremely GOOD DAY. First, Hubby was totally OK, other than his Black eye frofm the morning no other injuries. In Fact he can use that shiner at work to his advantage (Bigger than life stories... Pick one.,.. ANY one). 


Second No one else was hurt. My son got hit with a tire recently of a truck, caused severe damage to his face and a medivac ride (yes he's OK Now). A tire crossing the median on rt 295 into oncomming traffic has a combined velocity of approx 140MPH. The fact that No one else got hurt is a GODSEND by itself.

Third. the mechanics felt so guilty (as they should have) that they even fixed stuff above and beyond the original work. aside from some minor damage, hubby's truck was relatively unscathed.

So Aside from hubby missing a little hunting. WHEW!!!... I'd be calling this a GREAT day.... especially since everyone can see another sunrise tomorow.


----------



## Spooky1

Glad to hear your hubby wasn't hurt. I've heard of tires coming off like that (it happened to a co-workers wife). We found some loose lug nuts on Roxy's car once after it had been worked on.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## aquariumreef

I don't think most places tighten them enough/at all. Always check them!

Was stuck out of the house because of two moose who think the need to eat the frozen Jack-O-Lanterns that I forgot to throw away, and the fake wreaths on the lamps, causing my violin to go all crazy-tune form the cold.


----------



## niblique71

Violins are very sensitive as many other instruments are that are made out of natural materials. it's the price we all pay to hear pure tones and watch perfect fog roll down the lawn. Oh wait... Stay on topic. Picking perfect wood... using perfect techniques to dry and bend the wood... and then that gust of wind blows all that great ground huggiing fog away... OOOps Stay on topic... I love Violins and fog chillers... perhaos I should combine them in to a beautiful fog belching instrument.


----------



## Spooky1

Speaking of violins, Roxy is upstairs practicing on her fiddle right now. She'll be playing at her church for the midnight mass.


----------



## aquariumreef

I feel bad for that mass.

_*doges Roxy's banstick*_


----------



## debbie5

Weiner, you need non-boob mechanics. That's so scary! 

I just got back from grocery shopping. All this healthy eating is killing our food budget.


----------



## niblique71

Which Mass?? Midnight Mass??

Einstein's Mass???

The state??


No Mass??


----------



## niblique71

debbie5 said:


> Weiner, you need non-boob mechanics. That's so scary!
> 
> I just got back from grocery shopping. All this healthy eating is killing our food budget.


I have to protest... I am a Boob mechanic.


----------



## debbie5

Hauntiholik said:


> Just a reminder - the forum rules still apply here.


----------



## niblique71

I'm Innocent I swear!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Swearing=/=innocence


----------



## scareme

Da Weiner said:


> Crazy day yesterday - at 4 a.m. and with no lights on in the bedroom, hubby was getting dressed for hunting and left his dresser drawer open. When he bent down to pick something off the floor, he hit the corner of the drawer with his face. He is sporting a black/purple shiner today. He just missed his eye.
> 
> Still wanting to go hunting and in pain, he starts driving his truck while holding a bag of ice over the side of his face. We had brake/tire work done on the truck on Monday. While driving down 295 to go to his hunting spot, the tire comes off and shoots across the lanes of traffic. Yes - the friggin' TIRE COMES OFF THE TRUCK. Apparently the lug nuts were not put on securely. Hubby is trying to pull the truck over without getting into an accident while sparks are flying off where the tire and rim used to be. He gets in the grassy part of the highway and is trying to come to a stop. The truck picks up speed and finally stops within 13 inches of a highway pole. I got the call from him at 6:20 a.m. that morning. Talk about a bad day.
> 
> I pick him up from the scene. He does retrieve the tire from the highway. Keep in mind he is in camo so he has to be careful because of the traffic. We get home and call the mechanic and they send a tow truck out. We meet the tow truck where we left our truck and he starts pulling our truck onto the flatbed and the tow truck is losing hydraulic fluid. The driver has to call another tow truck so they can bring him the fluid to finish putting our truck on the flatbed. This is approximately 9 a.m. in the morning.
> 
> We get to the service station and they did honor and fix everything that was damaged. They even fixed other things that were not part of the repairs free of charge.
> 
> Hubby is ok today. The truck is fine and thank goodness no one was injured because of this. Talk about a bad day.


All this happened by 9:00? I think he should have been back in bed by 10:00. Those were sure signs he should not have gotten out of bed yesterday.



aquariumreef said:


> I don't think most places tighten them enough/at all. Always check them!
> 
> Was stuck out of the house because of two moose who think the need to eat the frozen Jack-O-Lanterns that I forgot to throw away, and the fake wreaths on the lamps, causing my violin to go all crazy-tune form the cold.


One of the first things we learned living in Maine, you don't mess with the moose! Those guys are mean, and you can't out run them. 



niblique71 said:


> I'm Innocent I swear!!


Actually, the picture was innocent too. It just looked dirty.


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> I feel bad for that mass.
> 
> _*doges Roxy's banstick*_


Don't need a ban stick when you have a carbon fiber violin bow to smack someone with


----------



## aquariumreef

Nerrrrrrrrr :ninja:

Can't reach me if I'm on your roof. A _fiddler on your roof_.


----------



## Zurgh

I wonder if this new tea is hot water flavored...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Brrrrrr 18 degrees


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I have to go to the Navy-Army Football game tomorrow. I mean go watch it. I'm just not a big football person so I'm hoping Navy kicks ass early so I can leave. Shhh, if people knew I said this, I'd be shot.


----------



## Zurgh

If only this new tea was hot water flavored... Blech, it is foul. Like, need to bleach, burn, and cut off the tongue kinda foul; so foul I shall have to strap it to the next test rocket to outer space. In short, yuck!


----------



## Headless

Dogs bathed - check - car and dog float packed - check - now where did I put my energy levels......... nope - lost it.... We are off to a dog show tomorrow - 3 hours away. Taking 3 dogs but only 2 are being shown. I like to take my old boy along (That's the dog - not the partner....  ) because he always loved the shows and he's coming up 12 years old and... well.... I want to spend as much time with him as I can while he's here. Worst part is having to leave at 4:30 am and the weather forecast isn't exactly inspiring, but hey - it was the last week in August since our last one.


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all.

Have fun Headless


----------



## debbie5

I was up all night. Again.


----------



## niblique71

RoxyBlue said:


> Don't need a ban stick when you have a carbon fiber violin bow to smack someone with


Ouch Roxy, I prefer Non Violins when trying to curb someones behavior. I never got anywhere with Violins.

snicker


----------



## debbie5

Sax and violins will get you banned here.


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Hauntiholik

Geez. The scout pack master quit. I think that position is cursed. Three pack masters in in 18 months!
I'm practicing my "NO THANK YOU" chant in case I get a call.


----------



## debbie5

My daughter just had some "punkinnickle" bread....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today must be Bad Pun Day


----------



## niblique71

RoxyBlue said:


> Today must be Bad Pun Day


Nah we were just worried about all the violins in society and were expressing concern for our kids with all of the Sax Cymbals on TV. Me personally I avoid any Treble since I Bass all decisions on how close the the Clef I can safely go.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yes Virgina, there is a Santa Claus.


----------



## debbie5

I'm hoping for a visit from Tsantsa Claus.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=tsantsa&id=E154818F9BA0E4BE821055E6328DB63233BC9CE3&FORM=IQFRBA


----------



## Hauntiholik

Cool heads. Did you see the episode of Oddities where the shop bought a shrunken head?


----------



## Vlad

Wtf ??


----------



## tcass01

Hey guys, So I took a break from decorating the tree and next thing I know, Bob jumped right in and started decorating. Who knew that a zombie would have such a soft side for the holidays.


----------



## aquariumreef

niblique71 said:


> Nah we were just worried about all the violins in society and were expressing concern for our kids with all of the Sax Cymbals on TV. Me personally I avoid any Treble since I Bass all decisions on how close the the Clef I can safely go.


You must be really _sharp_ to avoid all that.


----------



## niblique71

aquariumreef said:


> You must be really _sharp_ to avoid all that.


Yea but sometimes my efforts fall _Flat_


----------



## scareme

Hauntiholik said:


> Geez. The scout pack master quit. I think that position is cursed. Three pack masters in in 18 months!
> I'm practicing my "NO THANK YOU" chant in case I get a call.


My son's scout leader was killed in the Murrah bombing. We lost a lot of great people that day.


----------



## aquariumreef

niblique71 said:


> Yea but sometimes my efforts fall _Flat_


Really, but you _pitched_ such a perfect line there.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see you're all well _versed_ in punnery.


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> I see you're all well _versed_ in punnery.


What can I say, it's my _forte_.


----------



## Evil Queen

Love it TCass!


----------



## aquariumreef

Holy cow my family just had a music pun show-down.

Best: It's absa_flute_ly horrible!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I thought my computer issue was fixed, but apparently not. I hate Windows and the soul of Bill Gates.


----------



## Headless

Home from the dog show - tired - weary - but a win under the belt helps.

Wine-o'clock......... and bed very early I think. 

Work tomorrow - can't wait....... not.....


----------



## Zurgh

Laser fission tests went well. Must call agent in Moscow for update on her test results with material X. No Oatmen sighted in weeks, they must be up to something big. Nexus generator to go off line for scheduled maintenance, rendering Q-space undependable for bending.


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all.


----------



## debbie5

Good morning, Hu Mans! Instead of being up all night, I slept from 11:30pm-4:30 am! YAY! It's a start toward normal sleep. Damn 20 pound Sunday newspaper hitting the front porch like a drum woke me up...
Maybe today, make a bunch of cookies, do some shopping, drop the kids off at a birthday party for 3 hours!


----------



## niblique71

Zurgh said:


> Laser fission tests went well. Must call agent in Moscow for update on her test results with material X. No Oatmen sighted in weeks, they must be up to something big. Nexus generator to go off line for scheduled maintenance, rendering Q-space undependable for bending.


Shhhhh Zurg....Some spy you've turned out to be... Geez and now everyone will know about the latest centrifuge, the mechanical chicken separator designed to render material Y. Since your earlier secret material is "X" rated, we'll have to hide the plutonium Nyborg from Roxy. She says she has a lot of Carbon AND fiber (sounds like a diet?) in her latest mod weapon, the Telekenik Bannerator. So now we all have to be careful not to sound toooo Punny.


----------



## niblique71

debbie5 said:


> Good morning, Hu Mans! Instead of being up all night, I slept from 11:30pm-4:30 am! YAY! It's a start toward normal sleep. Damn 20 pound Sunday newspaper hitting the front porch like a drum woke me up...
> Maybe today, make a bunch of cookies, do some shopping, drop the kids off at a birthday party for 3 hours!


Congratulations Debbie, Sleep feels GREAT doesn't it?? But you might want to wait till after you meet the NJ Gang before you decide to sleep for a full night. Or bring a whole load of mouse traps and arm them, then set them around your personal sleeping space. This could help prevent Magic Marker moustaches, and/or shaving cream Itches late at night.

You'll have a blast


----------



## Hauntiholik

December 11th is....
* National Noodle Ring Day - Uh-oh! SpaghettiOs!
* International Mountain Day 
* International Children's Day


----------



## tcass01

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Well, I thought my computer issue was fixed, but apparently not. I hate Windows and the soul of Bill Gates.


What Op system and how long since you reinstalled it.
I tis good to reinstall Windows Op system every 3-4 years to get the bugs out.:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

peek.......boo.......vanish............................


----------



## stagehand1975

Its a coffee with irish creme kind of day.


----------



## scareme

Hauntiholik said:


> fun gift ideas for less than $20 toofastonline.com gifts under 20
> The knit hats are cute!


Thanks alot Haunti! I thought I was finished with my Christmas shopping untill my daughter caught me looking at this site. Did you check out the shoes? She's picked out four things she can't do without. I guess they will be stocking stuffers.


----------



## niblique71

Mimosa kinda day...MmMMmMMmmmMmm


----------



## debbie5

I wish I had a mimosa.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We just had some mimosas - such a civilized drink


----------



## niblique71

mimosa = MmMMmmmmmm Add "High Pulp OJ???" and you've created a Champaigne filter.... Hmmmmm Interesting.... My Cookie duster got clogged.


----------



## Draik41895

I wanted a heated toilet seat for christmas


----------



## niblique71

Draik41895 said:


> I wanted a heated toilet seat for christmas


Well X-mas isn't here yet. There's still time to Warmyerbutte on the ring of fire.


----------



## debbie5

Draik, you sound like an 80 year old man.


----------



## Drago

Draik make it one of you project for the year if you don't receive it for christmas.


----------



## Draik41895

debbie5 said:


> Draik, you sound like an 80 year old man.


hahah, thanks I think... but seriously, why arent those standard issue?


----------



## debbie5

I have one, so I don't get head colds.


----------



## niblique71

debbie5 said:


> I have one, so I don't get head colds.


^^^^ Ummm ^^^^


----------



## Zurgh

Oatmen may have left the planet temporarily. Agents report no signs of activity at known bases of operation. They are known to have interests in the vicinity of Algol, and may have temporarily ceased earthly operations in defense of there Algolian holdings.


----------



## scareme

Zurgh said:


> Oatmen may have left the planet temporarily. Agents report no signs of activity at known bases of operation. They are known to have interests in the vicinity of Algol, and may have temporarily ceased earthly operations in defense of there Algolian holdings.


Did you video that? Because if you did I think Vlad is looking for a copy. Why am I here when I should be working on my Christmas cards? They are not going to send themselves.


----------



## aquariumreef

Went to petsmart today and saw the coolest little 0.99th of a gallon rimless tank on sale. Had to get it for a little freshwater pico, but now the parents are mad. :emmbarrsed:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My dogs decided to invade the bedroom while we were getting some last minute Christmas gifts. Came home to four pit bulls and a dachshund under the covers on our bed. It was so cute we couldn't stay mad long.


----------



## Zurgh

Lo! The mad fishmonger of Worcester shovels his periwinkles everywhere. Beware...


----------



## debbie5

Woken out of a sound sleep at 3 am by the whale-song of my borborygmi. Chinese dumplings. I cannot believe how LOUD it is right now. I wonder if my gurgling helped to fuel the horrible, post-apocalyptic dreams I was having? I'm scared of what resides in me. LOL...


----------



## debbie5

Couldn't get back to sleep, so made brownies at 6:30 am. Out of baking powder or I would have made corn muffins & oatmeal cookies, too. Another day of watching the moon rise, the sun rise and then the moon set.


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all 

Frosty the windshield la la la la la la laaaaaaaaaa


----------



## debbie5

^counts his "la's"


----------



## Drago

So how many are there?


----------



## trishaanne

The house is listed and we have 2 weeks to get it uncluttered and emptied. Tough to do. OK, IMPOSSIBLE to do. A 6 month old and a 4 year old here 5 days a week. A 3 and 5 year old two mornings a week. The other 4 year old three afternoons a week. A funeral/memorial service for my cousin tomorrow, my granddaughters Christmas concert Thursday night, haunters here on Saturday. Still don't have a storage facility or boxes. AND, best part is (NOT)...the stepson doesn't even start his day till midnight and then wants to sleep all day, so if a realtor shows up, I have to make sure he's not laying in the room in his underwear. How are you supposed to sell your house while you are still living in it? There is always dust, or people tracking in dirt, kids toys and food cooking. I am so mad that hubby came out of this little depression he was going through because of work, gave notice at work for retirement and contacted the realtor. We had agreed that we would list it at the beginning of the year, after the holidays. Now MY days are going to be turned upside down because it's on the market, I have to keep it neat and still have us all living here AND do most of the packing!!! Some days are harder than others...:googly:


----------



## tcass01

trishaanne said:


> The house is listed and we have 2 weeks to get it uncluttered and emptied. Tough to do. OK, IMPOSSIBLE to do. A 6 month old and a 4 year old here 5 days a week. A 3 and 5 year old two mornings a week. The other 4 year old three afternoons a week. A funeral/memorial service for my cousin tomorrow, my granddaughters Christmas concert Thursday night, haunters here on Saturday. Still don't have a storage facility or boxes. AND, best part is (NOT)...the stepson doesn't even start his day till midnight and then wants to sleep all day, so if a realtor shows up, I have to make sure he's not laying in the room in his underwear. How are you supposed to sell your house while you are still living in it? There is always dust, or people tracking in dirt, kids toys and food cooking. I am so mad that hubby came out of this little depression he was going through because of work, gave notice at work for retirement and contacted the realtor. We had agreed that we would list it at the beginning of the year, after the holidays. Now MY days are going to be turned upside down because it's on the market, I have to keep it neat and still have us all living here AND do most of the packing!!! Some days are harder than others...:googly:


That's it! You win! How am I supposed to top that. and to think I was gonna bitch about doin' Xmas Cards yesterday....OY!


----------



## Drago

Trishaanne, that's ALOT on your plate, I wish you best of luck and a smooth transition!


----------



## debbie5

Trishaane...how about if you call her & tell her you need to change the list date. Not like you are gonna get many people looking for a house during the holidays anyway. TOO MUCH stress. Banish stepson to a small Man Closet in the bargain-basement..LOL.


----------



## trishaanne

tcass....I didn't know we were having a contest...LOL. If so, I'll let ya know what else is going on...hehehe

Deb, the stepson is blind so it's not like he has much to do anyway. He has to wait till his friend that drives gets off work to pick him up so they can hang out.  However, it's REALLY getting on my nerves. He'll be moving to Columbus, OH once the house sells to be with his mom and sister. I can't WAIT for that day.


----------



## debbie5

Now I feel evil for telling you to put a blind guy in a closet. I must be hanging out with Zurgh & morbidmike too much.


----------



## trishaanne

Nah...don't feel bad. You can't help it....it's Vlad's evil influence.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's a really odd insomnia cure I just read about that someone (Deb) needs to try and see if it works. Cut a yellow onion and put it in a glass jar near your bed. If you can't get to sleep (or wake up and can't fall back to sleep), open the jar and inhale deeply. Close the jar, close your eyes, and think lovely thoughts. You will fall back to sleep.

Another cure that probably smells a lot better is to crush a whole nutmeg and steep it in hot water for 10 minutes. Drink 30 minutes before bedtime.

Valerian is a classic herbal remedy for mild anxiety and insomnia, but apparently smells a lot like dirty socks


----------



## Vlad

Or you could try sacrificing a chicken.


----------



## Lunatic

^^^ Or perhaps a couple of swift blows to the head with a hammer. It seemed to work well for The 3 Stooges.


----------



## scareme

At least I kept you company last night. Started back on prednisone yesterday after being off for a week and two days, not a record. So I should be able to keep debbie5 company for a couple weeks on our late night escapades. And tcass01, I never did get to my Christmas cards yesterday either. But I will work on them today, or tomorrow, or Friday at the latest.  Trishanne, maybe the Haunters can bring you boxes. I will even offer a prize to the Haunter who brings the most boxes. Not sure what it will be, maybe a box ornament. Yeah, that sounds good.


----------



## debbie5

Hey-I'm getting better. I'm now sleeping from 11:30pm to 4:30 am. I've had insomnia since puberty. Hopefully, as I age & become a dried up, Full Bearded Hag, my hormones will chill & I will be able to sleep like a normal person. In the meantime, scareme & I will stay up and have mood swings. LOL.


----------



## tcass01

Vlad said:


> Or you could try sacrificing a chicken.


:xbones:If that doesn't get you to sleep you can always have a chicken sandwich before bed....LOL:xbones:


----------



## tcass01

Lunatic said:


> ^^^ Or perhaps a couple of swift blows to the head with a hammer. It seemed to work well for The 3 Stooges.


My wife tries the pillow over the face but I keep waking up.


----------



## debbie5

tcass01 said:


> My wife tries the pillow over the face but I keep waking up.


Have you had your hair analysed for arsenic levels lately?


----------



## tcass01

Fortunately I do all of the cooking...and it is "she" who needs to worry...BWAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Draik41895

Blah blah blah


----------



## Spooky1

Almost done all my Christmas shopping. I hate going to stores this time of year.


----------



## niblique71

debbie5 said:


> Hey-I'm getting better. I'm now sleeping from 11:30pm to 4:30 am. I've had insomnia since puberty. Hopefully, as I age & become a dried up, Full Bearded Hag, my hormones will chill & I will be able to sleep like a normal person. In the meantime, scareme & I will stay up and have mood swings. LOL.


OMG Debbie, I wish I was meeting you this saturday, we have more in common than you know. I've been an insomniac since I was a kid also. Unfortunately it is the only way I can sleep through the night is to have a few beers. Not always the healthiest lifestyle, but it beats the craziness of consistantly not sleeping for weeks at a time.

@ Patty, we're all pulling for you. It might be best to postpone the listing untill at least after X-mas. The extra stress just isn't worth it given everything else that you're going through at this time of the year.


----------



## Drago

If sleep is what you seek then Vlad what she needs is to sacrifice a nocturnal critter.


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> ^counts his "la's"


hahahahaha so did I and then I laughed because I read Deb's post.....



trishaanne said:


> Now MY days are going to be turned upside down because it's on the market, I have to keep it neat and still have us all living here AND do most of the packing!!! Some days are harder than others...:googly:


This is one of the reasons why I'm not looking forward to putting our house on the market. Trying to live and sell make life difficult.



trishaanne said:


> Nah...don't feel bad. You can't help it....it's Vlad's evil influence.


So it's pick on Vlad day then? COOL!!!!!! 



RoxyBlue said:


> ....... Cut a yellow onion and put it in a glass jar near your bed. If you can't get to sleep (or wake up and can't fall back to sleep), open the jar and inhale deeply. Close the jar, close your eyes, and think lovely thoughts. You will fall back to sleep.


Ick. Onions make me cry bad!!!! But I guess in water that wouldn't be an issue. Onion water though. How does that work I wonder.



Vlad said:


> Or you could try sacrificing a chicken.


I think the chicken would vote for the onion.



Drago said:


> If sleep is what you seek then Vlad what she needs is to sacrifice a nocturnal critter.


I think the nocturnal critter would vote for the chicken.

I've been off to the chiropractor this morning. Very sore swollen knee and the news is that the fix is likely surgery!!!! Happy Tuesday. So I came home to feel sorry for myself for a couple of hours before I head back in to work.


----------



## Drago

Ouch Headless! Minor or major surgery?


----------



## debbie5

Draik41895 said:


> Blah blah blah


It's what adults do best.


----------



## Headless

Well evidently it's referred to as Minor surgery - however since the recovery time is 3-4 months I'm not sure I would agree........


----------



## Headless

OK - off to work for me.


----------



## aquariumreef

Cool exhibit at the local museum of "Super Trash" posters. IE a bunch of old movie posters, and ads for adult films. Holy not-permitted-for-children-under-18-but-they-still-let-me-in-for-some-reason!


----------



## Zurgh

▲↑▲New, seriously cute avatar, may change it ...


debbie5 said:


> Now I feel evil for telling you to put a blind guy in a closet. I must be hanging out with Zurgh & morbidmike too much.


 Seriously? I haven't done anything like that for, like, hours... or even minuets... maybe... :googly:



RoxyBlue said:


> Valerian is a classic herbal remedy for mild anxiety and insomnia, but apparently smells a lot like dirty socks


 It smells way worse, like the worst foot cheese ever... times 10, but is chemically similar to catnip (to cats, that is). My cat will grab my arm & check out any pill bottle opened, (since he knows it comes in a bottle) to try to get stoned off the smelly valerian fumes. I can't really say it works super-duper as a sleep aid, (not for me, anyway) but the cat loves it.

Someone, please bring me a magic sandwich. Also, a neo-geometry book from 2230+ and/or accurate galactic charts.


----------



## Vlad

Relaxing through the last few hours of pick on Vlad day


----------



## Drago

And there i thought that was everyday!


----------



## aquariumreef

Enjoy a peaceful picture Vlad


----------



## Vlad

Ahhh, I remember that day, Haunti tried to get me with a small nuclear weapon.


----------



## Zurgh

I thought pick on Vlad day was only in alternate odd leap years? Is my calender off?

And wasn't Haunti banned from using tac-nukes for attitude adjustments, based on that incident? 

Attempting super candy brownies (Mk 2), with Reese's cups and snickers... this time not 50/50, but a layer of each. T-minus 35 minutes till' brownie time.


----------



## debbie5

Zurgh...seriously...I am angler fish phobic. WTH. I show cleavage and you put up a angler-fish-freaky-thing that gives me the chills every time I look at it?

angler ichthyophobia


----------



## Zurgh

Are you saying I should now show cleavage? I'll see what I can do...


----------



## debbie5

(waiting..) And none of that fake-o, "lift and tape" nonsense!

Oh wait..I see you now...

Young RICARDO MONTALBAN ( Chopping ) Shirtless | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I just happened to watch some show last night (( what a co-inky-dink!) about weird creatures & the angler fish was featured...turns out the specimens gathered are all FEMALE...researchers could not figure out why they never caught any male specimens. Upon further investigation, males were found....the males are nothing more than mere innocuous, zit like projections on the sides of females..they imbed themselves in the sides of the females and impregnate her that way, with as many as 8 males on one female.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Is that better? Hehehe...


----------



## debbie5

Yes. Thank you, innocous projection.


----------



## Zurgh

Zurgh said:


> ...super candy brownies (Mk 2), with Reese's cups and snickers... this time not 50/50, but a layer of each...


Oh, dear Lord! Too much candy-ness, like a candy-pocalypse, or instant and temporary head diabetes. I have only once before created a treat-zilla that was more cripplingly delicious. :googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

Send it to me. Now.

Wile we are speaking of sweets though, I had my favorite Hershey Kisses today, the omglicous cordial cherry ones. Too bad they don't sell them year round.


----------



## scareme

aquariumreef said:


> Send it to me. Now.
> 
> Wile we are speaking of sweets though, I had my favorite Hershey Kisses today, the omglicous cordial cherry ones. Too bad they don't sell them year round.


I love those, but they are so hard to find.


----------



## debbie5

AR- if you put them in a freezer bag, you can freeze them and have them year round. (same with Peeps). They are only sold at Xmas & Valentine's Day. I'm hoping they will add in Easter...wait- did I see them at 'Ween at Target?

Try these..they disappear at parties but you have to label what they are, as no one knows about the deliciousness of them. Do NOT overbake them! They should be fudgy. http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Chocolate-Covered-Cherry-Cookies-II/

And please kill me now...I fell asleep for 1/2 an hour at 9pm. I'm so screwed.


----------



## Headless

Never tasted them but they sound delish!

Survived another day at work. Looking forward to the break over Christmas. I'm planning on getting a bit of baking done myself just haven't pinned down the exact recipes yet. It looks like we'll be having a few visitors that week so a few extra nibbles will come in handy - if they last that long!!!! LOL


----------



## Zurgh

debbie5 said:


> ...please kill me now...I fell asleep for 1/2 an hour at 9pm. I'm so screwed.


Know that one all too well, deb. Just 1 little afternoon or evening snooze ruins that nights possibility of decent sleep.

Brownie has caused headache, now waiting for pills to kick in.

Cat on shoulder, sleeping.

Still no signs of Oatmen.


----------



## Vlad

Is it morning yet?


----------



## scareme

Yes, why are you staying up all night?


----------



## Headless

Vlad said:


> Is it morning yet?


Hell no - it's only 10:02 pm here....


----------



## Vlad

Good morning Laura and all. Isn't day dreaming enough? lol


----------



## trishaanne

(Relaxing through the last few hours of pick on Vlad day )

Don't worry dear.....we can extend the holiday and make it pick on Vlad day EVERYDAY!!!!!!


----------



## Rahnefan

GM everyone. Ever wake up and you are still full because you ate so much the night before? I made colcannon last night...ever had that stuff?!? If I'd grown up eating it I would weigh over 400 lbs by now.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Zurgh said:


> And wasn't Haunti banned from using tac-nukes for attitude adjustments, based on that incident?


Yeah. Nukes are so impersonal anyway.


----------



## debbie5

Rahne is a source of natural gas today....RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!


----------



## Rahnefan

OMG thanks debbie5...my next project: dragon-faced undies, for fart lighting


----------



## Vlad

> Don't worry dear.....we can extend the holiday and make it pick on Vlad day EVERYDAY!!!!!!


Awwww thanks, that's sweet of you to offer but you'll have your hands full moving back in with your Mommy, heehee


----------



## Spooky1

So much talk of candy and sweets. Maybe all this sugar is causing the plague of insomnia.


----------



## randomr8

Zurgh said:


> Someone, please bring me a magic sandwich. Also, a neo-geometry book from 2230+ and/or accurate galactic charts.


Try sudo.

Obscurity is the best defense.


----------



## Death's Door

Good Morning All!!!!

Trishanne - take some of that stuff off your plate. I agree with everyone that waiting until the holidays are over would be best. You will still be dealing with the kids and the daily grind of the day but at least the decorations and things can be put away.

It reminds me when hubby and I threw a party at our house a few years ago, a lot of people stayed over and brough sleeping bags or just passed out on the furniture/floor. There was a knock at the door and the meter reader needed to come in to check the meter. We actually had to cross over people to get to the basement/bar area which smelled like stale beer and cigarettes. Hubby and I didn't say anything but showed him to tthe basement area. I remember looking at his face and he was trying not to laugh. Ah, the memories.

Hubby's truck is running fine and the shiner he gave himself is almost gone. 

Made pizzelles last night to bring into work today. I make them every year for my fellow employees. So far so good with keeping up with the Christmas to do list. 

Been watching the various "Scrooge" movies. Hubby and I will sit and compare each one and pick our favorite Scrooge, Bob Crachett, the ghosts, characters, etc.


----------



## RoxyBlue

DW, I love the Scrooge movies, but my all time favorite is the musical version with Albert Finney. That is a must-watch every year.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Da Weiner said:


> Been watching the various "Scrooge" movies. Hubby and I will sit and compare each one and pick our favorite Scrooge, Bob Crachett, the ghosts, characters, etc.


My favorite is A Christmas Carol with Patrick Stewart.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If I ever win the lottery, I don't want to win millions of dollars. I'd just like to win a yearly payout sufficient to cover the basic bills so we both could work part-time doing something fun:jol:


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> DW, I love the Scrooge movies, but my all time favorite is the musical version with Albert Finney. That is a must-watch every year.


Yesirreee!!! Mine tooo!! I have it on VH and on DVD. To me, he portrays Scrooge the best. I also love the Ghost of Christmas Present in that movie above the others.


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> If I ever win the lottery, I don't want to win millions of dollars. I'd just like to win a yearly payout sufficient to cover the basic bills so we both could work part-time doing something fun:jol:


Yeah. I agree. But haven't you driven by an old gothic mansion with a for sale sign stuck on the wrought iron fence and thought -- Halloween Bed and Breakfast, wish I'd win that lottery!? Probably just me... Need a chunk of cash to do that up right.


----------



## debbie5

I love the "Thank You Very Much" song....very fitting for a few of my relatives. 

I had to go to school to bring my 3rd grader fresh pants (fell in mud at recess) and watched as it took 4 people to cajole a special kid go to to the library. He didn't want to go. He is SIX. They were at the point of politely grabbing him by the clothes to drag him in, and he was wriggling and bucking like a colt...still without him going in. "Come on, honey...it's time for library...don't you want to go in and find a nice book?"

My tactic might have involved a carefully worded, very..... quiet.... whisper.... into his ear....mwahahahhahahahaaa! Kids are used to getting yelled at..it's the very..... quiet.... whisper...of what his consequences will be that gets 'em moving.
"Get.....your rear.....in...that library....or....I'm...calling............................SANTA."


----------



## trishaanne

I'd love to wait until after the holiday but we've already signed the contract. We have until the end of April before Kenny retires and we'd like to get out of here as soon as possible. Personally I would have waited but he jumped the gun and contacted the realtor as soon as he gave notice of his retirement date. Now I'm stuck getting it ready and keeping it presentable. NO WAY that's gonna happen!!! It's being sold as is, as a short sale, so at least I don't have to paint it, repair anything, etc. The only thing we'll have to repair is our credit after we dump this house..lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> I love the "Thank You Very Much" song....very fitting for a few of my relatives. "


Love that song, too, and here it is:


----------



## Lunatic

^^^ I love that song, too!

YIPEE! They didn't pick me for jury duty today! I'm so freakin happy!


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> Love that song, too, and here it is with lyrics:
> 
> SCROOGE THANK YOU VERY MUCH SONG WITH LYRICS - YouTube


I've never seen it. I guess I'll have to watch it one of these years.

I've finished my Christmas cards. Now I just have to finish the present I'm making for my sister. I really have several presents I could be working on. But since there is no way I can get them all finished by Christmas, I've decided to just worry about one of them at a time. What ever doesn't get done, oh well.


----------



## Death's Door

Lunatic said:


> ^^^ I love that song, too!
> 
> YIPEE! They didn't pick me for jury duty today! I'm so freakin happy!


Cool - you've escaped it for another couple of years!!!!


----------



## debbie5

LOL at captioning of the spoken parts on that song..for those who don't speak "accent". Hubby & I have made it our hobby to track down every possible non-cartoon version of "Carol" and compare them. Albert Finney is kinda innately creepy.


----------



## debbie5

Combining our two favs: Vincent & Xmas carol! 




skip intro & go to 2:13...."for he carried the cold within him"...I love the bad acting, hillbilly accented Scrooge!


----------



## Headless

I've been so slack this year. I usually make all my Christmas cards but this year conspired against me I think. I haven't even sent any store bought ones. I have often made gifts as well. Nothing this year. I'm amazed the house got decorated. Note to self - get more into it next year.....


----------



## Vlad

Three more days until two weeks off......................


----------



## Spooky1

Lunatic said:


> ^^^ I love that song, too!
> 
> YIPEE! They didn't pick me for jury duty today! I'm so freakin happy!


Congrats on avoiding jury duty. I just avoided being on a pedophile jury recently. I didn't mind being on a jury for a murder years ago.

Another good song from Scrooge is, I Hate People.


----------



## debbie5

"I Hate People"...hubby's fav song. LOL."...indolent classes sitting on their indolent asses.."


----------



## niblique71

Vlad said:


> Three more days until two weeks off......................


Now THAT"S Scary!


----------



## scareme

I think going three nights without sleep is starting to catch up with me. I just might get some sleep tonight.


----------



## Spooky1

Rhubarb pie is out of the oven and cooling down. yum


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Vlad said:


> Three more days until two weeks off......................


2 days till I get to start my vacation.


----------



## Vlad

OK, So I'm not gonna win top chef, and I'll never really be artistic, but I wanted my daughter to know her Birthday was special and baked this for her.


----------



## Evil Queen

Nice job Vlad!


----------



## debbie5

Vlad is....(gasp!!)... NICE!!???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, Vlad, how sweet


----------



## scareme

Oh Daddy, that is so sweet. Who's just a big teddy bear?


----------



## aquariumreef

You baked her a scene of death?!?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

aquariumreef said:


> You baked her a scene of death?!?


as any proud haunter daddy would do for his daughter!

that cake is spectacular!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

whew! Finally got through 5 days of postings!

yes that's right! DA's back in business! Mwahahahahahaha! :lolkin:

not much to add, but just so you know, i'm alive and well!


----------



## Zurgh

Vlad, that's a cool cake! Way better looking than any of my baked goods.


And soon, another new avatar (that isn't another angler fish, deb,... maybe) or not.


----------



## Headless

LOL Vlad - hidden talents!!!!!

Welcome back DA!

Another day of slavery done...... I need a holiday. I'm just not sure I can wait the week and a half!!!! Nah - I guess I can.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

Oh home made banana muffins...how I love thee.

Oatmeal cookies soon to become one with the oven...


----------



## debbie5

Good morning , Forum. Happy Hump Day.


----------



## niblique71

Kool Kake Ken


----------



## randomr8

For anyone ( and especially Anthony Bourdain fans) here's a scary Christmas Carol..

a-krampus-carol-by-anthony-bourdain/


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all.


----------



## Hauntiholik

has anyone seen my lungs? I think they leapt out of me.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Welcome back to the internet DA!


----------



## Vlad

> has anyone seen my lungs?


So many reasons I shouldn't be the one answering this.................


----------



## Drago

Fear factor is back, with same host, wow!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Cool rainy day, good day to bake something and warm the house up a bit. 
Mmmm , cookies or pie ?


----------



## Spooky1

Great looking cake Vlad!


----------



## Death's Door

Great job with the cake Vlad!!!

Welcome back DA!!!!!

After being in the kitchen every night for God knows how long, I am finish with the baking and decorating of cookies and cake/cupcake. Yeah!!! The only time I will be in the kitchen is when I make popcorn to watch "American Horror Story" tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

December 14 is National Bouillabaisse Day. Watch out, Zurgh Fish Avatar!


----------



## debbie5

Good thing he changed his avatar..cuz I don't think anyone makes anything out of armpits.


----------



## Headless

Morning all! Thinking last night about all the jobs we have to do this coming week - so many windows to wash and a heap of lawn mowing.... Living on gravel roads with 10 acres of grass and no goat can have it's disadvantages really....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm so happy that all the fires that were waiting for me when I got to work this morning are finally out.


----------



## aquariumreef

Sisters friend is hitting on me... with a roll of paper. Xl


----------



## Zurgh

If you look closely, you may note I have a fish for a head, now. This could explain why the cat has tried to spend every available moment with me.


----------



## Drago

To me it looks like a snakes head with a fish head between the eyes.........


----------



## niblique71

Gills suit you Zurg. Nice scales too. Definately an upgrade (according to my cat) who is eyeing you with as much hunger lust as your own cat is


----------



## RoxyBlue

I dunno, I think he looks kinda like Disco Duck now:googly:


----------



## Zurgh

No, not the duck!


----------



## Zurgh

Inking in a new avatar...


----------



## debbie5

I'm trembling with both anticipation and FEAR.


----------



## aquariumreef

Got none of them satanic finals tomorrow.

How to convince dad that it would be more productive to stay home vs. sitting and reading fiction all day instead... *ponders*


----------



## Headless

Another day down...... Limping toward Christmas....... 
Picked up a few more gifts today so I think I'm ALMOST done. Just need to get a gift for our 2 visitors and that should just about do it.


----------



## Zurgh

Done-ish... Not sure it looks as good so small... so here's the hand drawn & digital edit.


----------



## Zurgh

Here's a bigger version of the last one...








Wanna see a bigger pic of the one that creeps deb out?


----------



## scareme

Thanks for posting these larger for these tired old eyes. Of course I want to see anything that creeps debbie out!


----------



## Zurgh

:googly:
[not a porn link, Vlad]

Evil hell fish


----------



## Lunatic

Cool Drawings Zurgh! I wish I had the ability to draw. All I have is good looks... just look at my avatar.


----------



## debbie5

"Santa" dropped by the elementary school Holiday Concert yesterday. God bless this dad for taking the time to do this, but it was pretty funny to hear "Sopranos" Santa with a thick Bronx NY/Italian accent, gravelly from 30 years of cig smoking, telling the kids "Yeah...yoos kids eatcha vegetables an do wut ya mom an Dad tells ya ta do. Be good, kids..I gotta go feed da reindeer..see yas!"


----------



## randomr8

correlation-or-causation <-- I got a chuckle out of this.


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all. One more day until the NJ Haunters Christmas Party and my then two weeks off to recover from it.


----------



## Spooky1

randomr8 said:


> correlation-or-causation <-- I got a chuckle out of this.


Just goes to show you, you can prove anything with statistics!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love those graphs.

Mark Twain once said there were three kinds of lies:

Lies
Damned Lies
Statistics


----------



## RoxyBlue

Getting funny glitches here today


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Getting funny glitches here today


standard IT support question....have you rebooted lately? lol


----------



## aquariumreef

Probably punched a whole in the screen.





















:ninja:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> standard IT support question....have you rebooted lately? lol


I can't reboot the forum I can punch the screen, but I don't think that would help.

Just opened an email from one of my co-workers who does not know the meaning of the word "concise" when she writes anything. She gave me an 18 page proposal to review the other day that had so much extra verbiage in it that I almost missed the little pricing table. I told here that was a lot of crap for a client to wade through in order to find out what he was paying for.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Getting funny glitches here today


Post the glitches that you are having to see if other people are having them too


----------



## RoxyBlue

I got one of those "Oops, can't find the web site" type glitches this morning after a post I was trying to make sat spinning its wheels without recording and I tried opening the site in a new window.


----------



## debbie5

I got 
"ERROR 203: No one had a pizza delivered to your door for lunch".


----------



## Lunatic

I've got a "check-engine" light on in my truck. I'm not sure if that is part of the problem.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, you guuuuuuys!


----------



## aquariumreef

9 am and still no sun. It's as dark as midnight.


----------



## randomr8

Lunatic said:


> I've got a "check-engine" light on in my truck. I'm not sure if that is part of the problem.


It could.... Who made your car?

if_microsoft_made_cars.html


----------



## tcass01

aquariumreef said:


> 9 am and still no sun. It's as dark as midnight.


Your clock is off by 12 hours!:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two co-workers mad because one of them planned work on the same day the other planned the company holiday lunch. Voices raised, tempers flared.

Two more co-workers now trying to help resolve the issue. More raised voices.

Good day to stay quietly in my office

Merry Christmas:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Roxy, tell them folks to settle down, I'm trying to take a nap here.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Two co-workers mad because one of them planned work on the same day the other planned the company holiday lunch. Voices raised, tempers flared.
> 
> Two more co-workers now trying to help resolve the issue. More raised voices.
> 
> Good day to stay quietly in my office
> 
> Merry Christmas:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

so, yesterday some scammer called my house to talk to my older sister. it freaked her out because it sounded so official. they even threatened her, sayng that papers would be served today and that if she didn't call in before the papers were served she'd be pleading 'no contest' for the charges against her. she sure was scared last night. then she talked to a lawyer this morning and was told it was a bogus scam call. *sigh* that's a relief for us. we sure wouldn't have the fundage to bail her out. thank goodness it was nothing.

damn those scammers!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's when an answering machine is your friend, DA. Most scammers and solicitors hang up if they get a machine. We've used one for years at home and it keeps our lives much more peaceful


----------



## debbie5

(taking Tums while listening to violin practice....oh my).


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's Shake the Virtual Snow Globe time of year!

http://www.letsgetfreestuff.com/snow_globe.html


----------



## aquariumreef

Found multicolored mold growing on like 3 jars of paper mache glue/clay in the garage.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mold loves paper and paste


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> That's when an answering machine is your friend, DA. Most scammers and solicitors hang up if they get a machine. We've used one for years at home and it keeps our lives much more peaceful


that's what i thought too. our phones busted and never rings at our house. everythng goes streight to voicemail. normally when soliciters do call, they hang up. but who ever this jerk was left a message.


----------



## aquariumreef

Who is this old lady and why does she have a face in a jar?


----------



## aquariumreef

On a side note though, out of the cherry hershey kisses.

Watch out candy canes, here I come!


----------



## Zurgh

Perhaps I should change my avatar to something truly horrifying, like one of these...










or some kind of kitten... kittens are scary... :googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nothing happened today.

the belt buckle for nephew that i thought had been jacked, came in today.

my brain is once again on props.

all is right with the world!


----------



## debbie5

#1. Can it be Halloween again? Now? I miss it. 

#2. Very strong winds last night. Surprised Drunkie's silver maple didn't drop a widow maker. 

#3. It's Friday, Friday ..gotta get down on Friday.....


----------



## psyko99

How much I really hate my job.


----------



## stagehand1975

I second that. And its not really the job, just the people I work for.


----------



## psyko99

stagehand1975 said:


> I second that. And its not really the job, just the people I work for.


In my case it's the people who work for me that I can't do anything about. The type of people who give civil service a bad rep.


----------



## stagehand1975

I have a boss who always thinks there is a better way and he is often proved wrong at the expense of others.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here is a holiday everyone can enjoy. December 16 is National Chocolate Covered Anything Day!


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> Here is a holiday everyone can enjoy. December 16 is National Chocolate Covered Anything Day!


LOL... Paraphrasing Vlad from a few days ago, "I'm really not the one that should comment on this..."


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are wise, O Randomr8:jol:


----------



## debbie5

The winds are so strong, it's making my curtains move. I knew my house was "leaky" but SHEESH!!

Wait...maybe they are drapes??  Is there a difference? And if not, why do we have 2 words for the same thing??


----------



## Hauntiholik

who ate all of the sprinkles?


----------



## randomr8

The gingerdead men did...

stockingstuffers


----------



## Vlad

> Originally Posted by RoxyBlue
> Here is a holiday everyone can enjoy. December 16 is National Chocolate Covered Anything Day!
> 
> LOL... Paraphrasing Vlad from a few days ago, "I'm really not the one that should comment on this..."


Random, Are you trying to say chocolate covered Haunti? lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

That was Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I absolve myself of any responsibility for that


----------



## randomr8

Vlad said:


> Random, Are you trying to say chocolate covered Haunti? lol


hmmm.... well no. Mine was just a general observation on how fast my mind goes in the gutter. You, however..... are putting chocolate covered words in my mouth.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> who ate all of the sprinkles?


Vlad ated da sprinkles:googly:


----------



## scareme

I've got a touch of the flu. Hopefully 3 weeks out from surgery is long enough so that none of my stiches pull out. Reading about chocolate and sprinkles is making my mouth water, and not in a good way.  Later.


----------



## Vlad

> Vlad ated da sprinkles












-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope you get well soon Laura.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Free at last. Free at last. Praise the Lord I'm free at last. Two weeks off and tomorrow the haunters XXXmas party Woooooo Hoooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Here is a holiday everyone can enjoy. December 16 is National Chocolate Covered Anything Day!


i concur and i'll be celebrating it in a few minutes. im making choclate covered pretzels!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sent by a friend in the spirit of the season

Once again this year, I've had requests for my Tequila Christmas Cake recipe so here goes. Please keep in your files as I am beginning to get tired of typing this up every year!

1 cup sugar
1 tsp. baking powder
1 cup water
1 tsp. salt
1 cup brown sugar
Lemon juice 
4 large eggs
Nuts
1 bottle tequila
2 cups dried fruit

Sample the tequila to check quality. Take a large bowl; check the tequila again to be sure it is of the highest quality. Repeat. Turn on the electric mixer. Beat one cup of butter in a large fluffy bowl. Add 1 teaspoon of sugar. Beat again. At this point, it is best to make sure the tequila is still OK. Try another cup just in case. Turn off the mixerer thingy. Break 2 eegs and add to the bowl and chuck iin the cup of dried fruit. Pick the fruit up off the floor. Mix on the turner. If the fried druit getas stuck in the beaterers, just pry it loose with a drewscriver. Sample the tequila to test for tonsisticity. Next, sift 2 cups of salt, or something. Check the tequila. Now shift the lemon ice strain your nuts. Add one table. Add a spoon of sugar, or somefink. Whatever you can find. Greash the oven. Turn the cake tin 360 s and try not to fall over. Don't forget to beat off the turner. Finally, throw the bowl through the window. Finish the tequila and wipe the counter with the cat.

Cherry Mristmas


----------



## debbie5

I'm a prolific poster for one reason...it beats doing housework all day!  It's nice to check in & see what's going on.

A piece of my car fell off today...metal section holding the plastic trim on the bottom of the car rusted through. It's the first rust on my 15 year old car. Hoopdie!


----------



## scareme

I'm sewing some buttons on my coat. You know things are bad when it takes you longer to thread the needle than to sew on the button. I need to keep some young eyes around the house.


----------



## aquariumreef

Popped a pimple on my back that shot about a tablespoon of pus with a consistency of clotted cream and tapioca on the watt 2 feet behind me.















Then I remembered it's not April Fools Day yet.


----------



## Headless

Can I say ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Finally finished the Snowman I was making for my daughter's Christmas party. Given the party starts in about 6 hours ..... well..... hey it's done.... Now I just have to figure out how to get the thing in the car to deliver it an hour away..... Photos later. Pretty happy with him though.


----------



## debbie5

Aquarium. I gagged.


----------



## Spooky1

Tmi, ar


----------



## Draik41895

Raffle at school today. I won a gift certificate for a dozen donuts. Heck yeah.


----------



## debbie5

Congrats, draik! MMmmmm....doooonuuttssssss.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yeah, TMI! ewww!


----------



## debbie5

1 a.m. and I have a small river coming out from underneath the sink. One of the drain pipes is unhooked and neither hubby nor I can re-attach it. (Shutting cabinet & pretending I don't know about it...putting up sign USE OTHER SIDE OF SINK).


----------



## Vlad

This calls for a plumbing make and take


----------



## scareme

How can the cat be sleeping upstairs at the other end of the house, and still know when I open a packet of cheese?


----------



## Bone Dancer

scareme said:


> How can the cat be sleeping upstairs at the other end of the house, and still know when I open a packet of cheese?


Thats nothing, Frank (my cat) can hear the can opener while he is outside and across the yard.

My theory is that when cats sleep they are dead to the world, but if they are napping they are totally aware of everything around them even if they look like they are sleeping. This maybe a paranormal ability they have.

The other thing they do that bothers me is when thier eyes get wide and they are looking behind you like they seen something. I am sure its a game with them to see how many times they can get you to look over your shoulder.


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy birthday to my demon spawn. I can't believe you boys made it to 9!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm getting to catch up on the Walking Dead, before I go to a Christmas Party tonight. 

I've been working for three solid days, approximately 18-20 hours a day on a bicycle for my son. I've re-built it completely, stripped all of the stickers off of it, cleaned it up completely, and I started re-painting last night. As soon as it gets a chance to cure in the sun for a few hours, I'll start re-assembling it. Pics will be up in a little while.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That video cracks me up, Haunti


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LMAO, Haunti! That kids got a great smack! sound


----------



## Headless

LOL Haunti - ouch.

Scareme - make that Cats AND Dogs. Our dog can be asleep upstairs and still hear the fridge door open.

Well my daughter's Christmas party was last night and turned out to be a success despite the weather not being so great. I didn't get to take any photos of the snowman in daylight (too many things to do like Mum can you make some salads, Mum how do I, Mum ......) but Shane managed to take a couple of pics out the front when the lights were on. Pretty happy with him - he looks a bit crooked in one of the photos but I suspect it was just the angle or something. He wasn't that lop sided in person.


















His name is Webster - cos he's covered with leftover Halloween cobwebs!


----------



## randomr8

Watching Philadelphia Story. such a great movie!


----------



## scareme

randomr8 said:


> Watching Philadelphia Story. such a great movie!


Agree! How can you go wrong with Kate, Jimmy and Archie (Cary)?

Headless, I love your snowman. You are so clever to come up with that, and the name is perfect.


----------



## aquariumreef

My mom just got a new job, manager at some car holding place. We went out to see the new Sherlock Homes movie yesterday. It. Was. Amazing.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

love the snowman!

just got back from my women's group christmas party. It was a blast! Lots of food and drink and chocolate!

i was also introduced to a new game involving the presents we bought for the exchange. 

Apparently, everyone starts out with a random gift. after opening them all up (everyone used gift bags) we show what's inside before puttng it back in the bag. Then we use two sets of dice on two different plates. Each person that doesn't like the gift they have rolls the dice and if you get 7, 11, or doubles, you can go steal someone else's gift and replace it with your own. if you like the gift you have you can pass and keep the present until someone else steals it from you. 

at the end of 20 minutes, whatever gift you end up with is the one you keep.

it was loads of fun and the presents were great! the funny thing is, there were a few women there that are very competitive and physical. fun was had by all. and i got to go home with a scent diffuser. never owned one before...it smells good though!

and things get better: tomorrow is ugly sweater sunday where we wear the most hidious sweaters we can find to church! LOL can't wait!


----------



## Headless

We are having a similar thing at work this coming week for our Social Club members. Social Club buys the gifts and each person gets a raffle ticket and whoever gets drawn picks their choice of gift. The next person drawn can either select a new gift or take the one previously chosen. This goes on until everyone has been drawn - ultimately the lucky last person gets their choice of ALL the gifts.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Just got home from the Christmas party for the Haunt. Fun was had by all, my wife won the drinking games (She normally doesn't drink, at all) and we played Dirty Santa. I came out with a Wal-Mart gift card, and my wife got a collapsible basket thing.


----------



## aquariumreef

Placed my preorder yesterday! :wub:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Need to go out to the shop today and gather up all the paint and great stuff and bring it into the house so it wont freeze. I forgot the greatsuff last year and lost three cans.


----------



## randomr8

We feed our cats on the stand alone freezer. We refer to it as the cat freezer. This gets us odd looks in pubic. "Honey, do we have any room in the cat freezer for bacon?"


----------



## RoxyBlue

December 18 is:

Bake Cookies Day - I hope slice and bake cookies count:jol:

National Roast Suckling Pig Day


----------



## Hauntiholik

The parrot sounds as bad as I do. Lunger.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

RoxyBlue said:


> December 18 is:
> 
> Bake Cookies Day - I hope slice and bake cookies count:jol:


Do chocolate dipped peanut butter balls count? They taste like home made Reese's cups.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

AR: thats a beautiful poster! I'm jealous!


----------



## Vlad

LOL, Webster looks great Headless


----------



## niblique71

Here in the states, Webster would have a ton of dry leaves in the leftover spider webbing, which would make for a rather interesting version of webster 

He looks really cool.


----------



## debbie5

I am no longer a Make And Take Virgin.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> I am no longer a Make And Take Virgin.


Did you have fun Debbie?


----------



## debbie5

thanks for asking. I had TONS of fun!! Everyone was very kind and welcoming.Patti & Ken were excellent hosts. We made Allen H's lint meeses for the M & T and we cursed his name several times as we burnt our fingers on the hot glue. We were all tired from staying up too late the night before and started nodding off at 10:30 pm....LOL. I was VERY impressed with the cool gifts that were exchanged.We have talented people on this forum! 
Oh- and I ate some amazing Italian pancake cookies...OMGYUM. The food!! Lots! Great! NOMnomnom. Thanks everyone and I had a blast meeting all of you!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Sounds like a good time, debbie!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Any pictures of the mice?


----------



## Draik41895

My girlfriend had $130 on a michaels gift card. We bought stuff, so Im finally making something new. Im gonna make a plague doctor mask!


----------



## debbie5

You gotta ask Joisey et al for pics.


----------



## Draik41895

Almost sure I understand that


----------



## aquariumreef

I was at a drive through at a restaurant today, looked over, and saw a guys crack. :eww:


----------



## debbie5

Draik41895 said:


> Almost sure I understand that


Adv.	1.	et al - and others ('et al.' is used as an abbreviation of `et alii' (masculine plural) or `et aliae' (feminine plural) or `et alia' (neuter plural) when referring to a number of people); "the data reported by Smith et al."
et al., et alia, et aliae, et alii
2.	et al - and elsewhere (used when referring to other occurrences in a text)
et alibi, et al.


----------



## niblique71

debbie5 said:


> Adv.	1.	et al - and others ('et al.' is used as an abbreviation of `et alii' (masculine plural) or `et aliae' (feminine plural) or `et alia' (neuter plural) when referring to a number of people); "the data reported by Smith et al."
> et al., et alia, et aliae, et alii
> 2.	et al - and elsewhere (used when referring to other occurrences in a text)
> et alibi, et al.


Now that's the Debbie that we all know and love. Incredile wit, dedication to the "Posting" craft and funny as hell.

Glad you had a good time with the gang. I wish I could have met you.


----------



## debbie5

(Shhhh... they all hate me now that they've met me..it's all lies..)


----------



## Hauntiholik

I stopped off at Tuesday Morning the other day to pick up xmas cards. Look what I found on the clearance shelves.


----------



## randomr8

debbie5 said:


> I am no longer a Make And Take Virgin.


Alas, I am.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

randomr8 said:


> Alas, I am.


as am i. *sigh*


----------



## scareme

Dark Angel 27 said:


> as am i. *sigh*


Well DA, we are still going to get up to a TX/OK make and take. Hopefuly this year. As soon as the holidays are over we'll start planning something.


----------



## Headless

Thanks for the comments on Webster. He turned out to be quite a hit with the kids. Remember guys - it's Summer here.....

Glad the party went well. [email protected] Debbie not being a virgin.

Not long now! I'm just looking forward to the break. Work was such a pain today. 

Have one of my best friends Mum's funeral tomorrow. My friend was overseas with her husband & 3 kids on holidays in Thailand when her Mum passed away 3 days before they were due to fly home. That sucks especially this close to Christmas.


----------



## Vlad

The suns rising. Time for bed.


----------



## debbie5

The sun's rising. Time to use an appropriately placed apostrophe for the contraction of "sun is".


----------



## Bone Dancer

Vlad said:


> The suns rising. Time for bed.


Party just getting over ?


----------



## Lunatic

Christmas shopping just about done and things are going according to plan. Did I mention after today I have the rest of the year off from work? (As Lunatic rubs it in everyone's face)


----------



## RoxyBlue

December 19 is:

Look for an Evergreen Day - good bargains are now available on dried-up, needle dropping Christmas trees

Oatmeal Muffin Day - Chocolate Chip Oatmeal Muffin Day would be even better


----------



## Dark Angel 27

kids are here for Christmas Break (niece and nephew) 

today should be awesome!


----------



## Vlad

So much for trying to sleep, blah who needs it.


----------



## scareme

Vlad said:


> So much for trying to sleep, blah who needs it.


Sleep is highly over rated.


----------



## Drago

Is it? Not here, I need my 5-6 hrs sleep !


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's some music for anyone having trouble sleeping


----------



## aquariumreef

I just woke up from 11 hours strait of sleeping. *bawller*


----------



## Dark Angel 27

bitter sweet day

getting rid of zoey and deliliah. zoey's been given away and now waiting for delilah to be picked up.

they're going to good homes. but its hard to see them go.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Sorry to hear that DA. I couldn't imagine living without my puppies running around here. 

On a related note, my sister and my three nephews are coming over this evening for dinner, and my wife's cat decided to go into labor and have ONE kitten today. We think she was only carrying one, though. It's such a little guy.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thanks bio. the only consolation is that i still have my dog bruiser. he's not going anywhere. and my parents are comming down and bringing their german shepherd for us to look after. 

truthfully, my sister is the most devistated. she didn't even get to say good bye to her zoey. *sigh*


----------



## Death's Door

OK - I think I caught up with reading all the posts from Thursday til today. 

Headless - awesome job with Webster. 

Debbie - I'm glad ya got to hang with one the Make & Take this last weekend. Make & Take groups are very uplifting and creative peeps.

I went to the Pokeno Christmas Party on Saturday and I was in charge of desserts. I made a cake molded into a snowman. I went down in my baking pantry to get piping icing bags and a can of yellow decorating spray fell out. I remember buying it for a baby shower cake that I was going to make a while back and didn't use it. Of course, I got a very bad creative idea and decided to spray the bottom lower side of the snowman thus making it look like yellow snow. I was snickering and laughing as I was spraying it that the hubby kept asking what was I doing. He finally came out to the kitchen to look, shook his head and started laughing. I kept repeating "Don't eat the yellow snow!" 

When I got to the party, everyone wanted to look at my creation but I held them off until dessert time then I took off the cake cover and they looked at the cake and then started laughing. Of course, one the girls wanted the "yellow snow" piece. Gotta love them ladies.


----------



## scareme

Da Weiner said:


> OK -I went to the Pokeno Christmas Party on Saturday and I was in charge of desserts. I made a cake molded into a snowman. I went down in my baking pantry to get piping icing bags and a can of yellow decorating spray fell out. I remember buying it for a baby shower cake that I was going to make a while back and didn't use it. Of course, I got a very bad creative idea and decided to spray the bottom lower side of the snowman thus making it look like yellow snow. I was snickering and laughing as I was spraying it that the hubby kept asking what was I doing. He finally came out to the kitchen to look, shook his head and started laughing. I kept repeating "Don't eat the yellow snow!"
> 
> When I got to the party, everyone wanted to look at my creation but I held them off until dessert time then I took off the cake cover and they looked at the cake and then started laughing. Of course, one the girls wanted the "yellow snow" piece. Gotta love them ladies.


Got to love ladies who offer to eat the yellow snow! You have a pantry for just your baking stuff? Now I envy you even more. I spent the night last night listening to old Christmas radio programs and wrapping presents. The gifts look nice under the tree, but I wish I had someone like BoneDancer (or was it Gobblin) to teach me how to make bows. I just have the little store bought ones.

Haunti, love those ornaments. I'd stop by Tue. Morning, but I know they all carry different things. I've just about gotten enough ornaments to do a Halloween tree.

DA, sorry about your doggies. Do you know the people who are taking them? Will you be able to visit in the future?


----------



## Headless

LOL at the cake! I really want to have a crack at making some gingerbread men later in the week. I'm also planning on making an ice-cream cake I saw in a magazine last month - like I said earlier - remember it's Summer here and the forecast for Christmas Day is 31 degrees Celsius (87F)!


----------



## Headless

DA - I'm sorry you have to give away your dogs. Having had dogs around me all my life, I know the difficulty of losing them/parting with them. 

I just cleaned the windows in the lounge room - mostly Nose Art up to about 3 feet - I'm betting I'll still have to clean the bottom part again before Christmas.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Saw the following headlines that appeared in sequence on Verizon Central:

"Woman Digs Herself Out of Grave With Engagement Ring"

followed by:

"Check Out Britney Spears' Giant Engagement Ring"


Don't know why, but it struck me as an amusing juxtapositioning of headlines


----------



## Drago

She has been in the back burner for some years now, maybe she's trying to resurface?


----------



## Evil Queen

LOL @ nose art.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> DA, sorry about your doggies. Do you know the people who are taking them? Will you be able to visit in the future?


nope, never met them before...ever. a young boy and his mother who didn't speak english came to claim both of them, but i held delilah back because i know for a fact that they can't co exist with eachother, now i know what a mistake that was. they should have stayed together, *sigh*

the other lady who is comming for delilah is a lady confined to a wheel chair. thats all i know of her.

i wanted to get it over with tonight but that's not gonna happen. this is killing me and now it's prolonged. *sigh*


----------



## debbie5

My wedding band fell off the desk today. I wasn't able to find it, but I didn't do a good job looking, either. (I cant kneel). Hours later, I asked my daughter to find it & she couldn't find it either...but she's not a very good looker. Hubby looked and couldn't find it. Just for giggles, he called the dog out of his crate....where he had been laying with his chin on my wedding band. YIKES!


----------



## aquariumreef

Dogs are so silly!

I was watching animal-planet today, and it was showing apes fighting. Our labradoodle puppy (Tootsa) went crazy barking at them.


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all. This morning after pic of the survivors of the NJ Make and Take Christmas party should convince you to close your eyes and go back to bed.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Snow didn't hit us like it did down south.


----------



## Vlad

Drive carefully Haunti


----------



## debbie5

I am scarred for life from that weekend.


----------



## Vlad

> I am scarred for life from that weekend


Ummmm yeah, sorry, we thought you could kinda figure out that hot glue guns were hot. lol


----------



## debbie5

edit.pls remove


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's so funny listening to the new anchor people being VERY careful when they talk about a moratorium on fracking.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## RoxyBlue

December 20 is Go Caroling Day


----------



## debbie5

I'm having kids over Friday night for a cookie decorating party, and have a broken down chore list of what I need to do each day to be ready. And I'm procrastinating.

Please explain WHY I am procrastinating. Self abuse? WTH. Why do we do this to ourselves?


----------



## Headless

So for those of us (ME) who doesn't know everyone - please identify said attendees....

Morning (afternoon/evening). More windows to clean this morning.


----------



## scareme

I'm losing my mind. Since we won't be here this week-end, we are opening our presents tonight. The kids and they're SO's are coming so I'm trying to get the house ready and the last few presents wrapped. And they are putting in a new furnace today, so the house is torn up and we have no heat. And the guys just told me they will be here late, so they might be joining us for our Christmas dinner. Oh well, the more the merrier. I've spent the last 30 minutes looking for the phone. Finally I think to go to the charger to hit the find button. I can't push it cause the phone is in the way, so I put it in my hand and push the find button. I found it! It was in my hand! Now I need to go get a drink and start my celebrating early.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL, cheers Laura...let the festivities begin!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Headless said:


> So for those of us (ME) who doesn't know everyone - please identify said attendees....


From the MnT or Debbie's cookie decorating party?









(L to R)
Back row: Joiseygal, Vlad
Middle row: debbie5, Black Cat
Front row: trishaanne, Kenny


----------



## debbie5

My Sweet Adelines (woman's 4 part acapella/"barbershop" music) chorus did a flash mob!


----------



## Drago

Great work, sound pretty good, from just a flash mob


----------



## aquariumreef

Mmmm, love that kind of music. 

Just started construction from the traditional gingerbread house.  We eat it for desert every Christmas Eve.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

delilah has a good home now. I miss her already but i know that i just made two little girls very happy. It hurt my heart to watch her go, but i'm at peace with my decision. 

And now my parents brought the german shepherd Molly down from MI. Theres a lot of growling and whining even though mom brought some collars that are supposed to mess with the hormones to help them get along. never heard of these collars before. its seems to help. only time will tell if the collar works or not.


----------



## goneferal

debbie5 said:


> My Sweet Adelines (woman's 4 part acapella/"barbershop" music) chorus did a flash mob! Flashmob at Colonie Center - YouTube


WOW! That was awesome. I had to post this on my B-log.


----------



## Draik41895

So many christmas lights, so sparkly, yet so christmas.... Its a trap!


----------



## debbie5

I wish it was more "flashier"...everyone just gang rushed in once it started! LOL. Our small chorus is the top rated chorus in the world right now, and we were joined by some other local singing sisters from other chapters to make it a bigger group.


----------



## Headless

Hauntiholik said:


> From the MnT or Debbie's cookie decorating party?
> 
> (L to R)
> Back row: Joiseygal, Vlad
> Middle row: debbie5, Black Cat
> Front row: trishaanne, Kenny


Thanks Haunti - YAY some faces to the names.... 



debbie5 said:


> My Sweet Adelines (woman's 4 part acapella/"barbershop" music) chorus did a flash mob!


I'll bookmark it and come back to it. Internet is running slower than a Snail on a Sunday drive!


----------



## Headless

Officially two more days until my holiday but essentially Friday is just lunch for the staff and then home by 3:00 pm so not really work. YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Went with mom to get some chocolate chips at 11 pm... Blizzards and doughnuts go good together on the way back.


----------



## aquariumreef

Got my refractometer today, but turns out it measures in Brix, and I need one that measures in Specific Gravity (salinity). :amgry:

Back to amazon it goes!


----------



## debbie5

5+ pounds of pork loin... 2 pounds of it in the crockpot with garlic, smoked pepper and Stubb's barbecue rub...another 2 pounds in other crockpot with lots of garlic, onion, cracked pepper, bay & sage. Leftover meat sliced into chops to be pounded flat and coated with an egg wash with garlic & parm cheese, then fried. Sorry, Hannukah! Later, making chai spice cookies and brownie rounds cookies for cookie party on Friday.


----------



## niblique71

Nice work Debbie!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

December 21st is....
* Fore Father's Day - commemorates the pilgrims landing at Plymouth Rock in 1620.

* National Flashlight Day

* Humbug Day - Everyone preparing for Christmas is allowed to vent his or her frustrations today with up to twelve humbugs.

* Look on the Bright Side Day





* National French Fried Shrimp Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our company has Friday *and* Monday off - yay, too!


----------



## Drago

Deb, that's a great meal in progress!


----------



## Jaybo

debbie5 said:


> My Sweet Adelines (woman's 4 part acapella/"barbershop" music) chorus did a flash mob! Flashmob at Colonie Center - YouTube


Whoa! That's seriously cool! Now we need to see you and your ladies singing while Roxy plays the violin. I'd buy tickets to that concert!


----------



## tcass01

So, today begins the countdown to Dec 21, 2012. 365 days and counting to the end of the world!!!! Yeeeaahh!!! Gotta start making my Mayan King's headdress and start making the guest list for the human sacrafice to Kulkulkan.. How many bags of chips do you need for 10,000...HHMMM 
Gotta go on alters.com and pick a good one. Nothing too ornate. Wouldn't want the neighbors to think I'm being snobby.....LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jaybo said:


> Whoa! That's seriously cool! Now we need to see you and your ladies singing while Roxy plays the violin. I'd buy tickets to that concert!


LOL, come to the late service Christmas eve at my church and you'll hear me playing, although there won't be a flash mob

One of the things I enjoy about watching a video like Deb's, aside from the quality of the singing, is the people you see with their camera phones out taking pictures and recording video.

There are Sweet Adelines groups in my area, but every one of them I've seen seems to favor the wearing of unflattering, semi-period costumes when singing:jol:


----------



## Vlad

> although there won't be a flash mob


Maybe there won't be, and maybe there will................... hehehe


----------



## Hauntiholik

Not that kind of flash Vlad


----------



## debbie5

Pork Fest is over...all except tonight's dinner is lovingly tucked away in a bit of the juices, nestled in the freezer. Gloomy, rainy day so a nap was called for. Cookie baking tonight! After some shopping at the craft store for last minute creations to make. And I still have to paint my M & T mousie from NJ. Joiseygal- did you take a vid of your hot glue burns? LOL.


----------



## debbie5

NO NO NO! Do not call me to tell me your kid has decided to buy a gift for my kid. I DO NOT WANT TO BUY ANY MORE CRAP OR START ANY NEW GIFT GIVING TRADITIONS!! Go away! NO! I am OUT OF MONEY, people! I budget Xmas money and my budget is already GONE. 

(cries) dammitdammitdammit

(putting on too-tight Grinch shoes, eating raw onion & sitting in the corner of my cave...)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I hate dealing with the Veteran's Administration.


----------



## debbie5

That's it. I'm giving the kid 2 pounds of sliced pork.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Vlad said:


> Maybe there won't be, and maybe there will................... hehehe


Wait, is Vlad thinking of flashing the congregation?:googly:



debbie5 said:


> That's it. I'm giving the kid 2 pounds of sliced pork.


Now that reminds me of a clip from "Scrooged":


----------



## Vlad

> Not that kind of flash Vlad





> Wait, is Vlad thinking of flashing the congregation?


Ummmm NOOOOOOOOO I think you two have been hanging around the wrong places, lol

Wikipedia:A flash mob is a group of people who assemble suddenly in a public place, perform an unusual and sometimes seemingly pointless act for a brief time, then disperse, often for the purposes of entertainment, satire, and/or artistic expression.


----------



## Bone Dancer

"Flash Mob" sounds a lot like college to me.


----------



## Jaybo

debbie5 said:


> NO NO NO! Do not call me to tell me your kid has decided to buy a gift for my kid. I DO NOT WANT TO BUY ANY MORE CRAP OR START ANY NEW GIFT GIVING TRADITIONS!! Go away! NO! I am OUT OF MONEY, people! I budget Xmas money and my budget is already GONE.
> 
> (cries) dammitdammitdammit
> 
> (putting on too-tight Grinch shoes, eating raw onion & sitting in the corner of my cave...)


Not a problem Deb. You have that brand new little AllenH lint mouse. It's the gift that ensures no more receiving!


----------



## randomr8

One of my favorite movie scenes is the last 5 minutes of Oceans 11.
FRom " I hope you were the groom" on


----------



## aquariumreef

Why would they say that about me? <_<


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> 5+ pounds of pork loin... 2 pounds of it in the crockpot with garlic, smoked pepper and Stubb's barbecue rub...another 2 pounds in other crockpot with lots of garlic, onion, cracked pepper, bay & sage. Leftover meat sliced into chops to be pounded flat and coated with an egg wash with garlic & parm cheese, then fried. Sorry, Hannukah! Later, making chai spice cookies and brownie rounds cookies for cookie party on Friday.


Count me out for dinner at your place - I'm allergic to Garlic!!!! I can almost smell it all from here.



Jaybo said:


> Not a problem Deb. You have that brand new little AllenH lint mouse. It's the gift that ensures no more receiving!


HAHAHAHA nice thought. That would probably work actually - wonder if I could try that for the work Kris Kringle events....

Morning all - a bit of gardening and a few more windows done this morning. Off to get ready for work shortly. Happy it's really the last day. Lunch tomorrow and then no more work for days and days and days....


----------



## debbie5

Allergic to garlic!!!? Oh, how sad. The only thing worse would be an allergy to chocolate.


----------



## randomr8

debbie5 said:


> Allergic to garlic!!!? Oh, how sad. The only thing worse would be an allergy to chocolate.


Lol I agree


----------



## niblique71

tcass01 said:


> So, today begins the countdown to Dec 21, 2012. 365 days and counting to the end of the world!!!! Yeeeaahh!!! Gotta start making my Mayan King's headdress and start making the guest list for the human sacrafice to Kulkulkan.. How many bags of chips do you need for 10,000...HHMMM
> Gotta go on alters.com and pick a good one. Nothing too ornate. Wouldn't want the neighbors to think I'm being snobby.....LOL


Today is also the first day of the new Commercial sound law being enacted. Ever fall asleep on the couch with the TV On and get BLASTED by an info-mercial at 4am??? That's supposed to Stop today. I'm not sure of the wording of the law but it's supposed to keep channels from artificially keeping the sound low during thier main programming so the commercials can BLAST you out of your chair. For those of us with Surround sounds and Subwoofers We can start cheering (as long as the law actually takes effect).

I've been following this for a year and it's ACTUALLY HERE TODAY!!!! Just in time for the world end in only one more year. Hmmm I winder if there are laws about how loud that event can be??


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's time to Elf Yourself!

http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/8srcxm3BL5Zr19MN


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> Why would they say that about me? <_<


I only recently realized that the person who sings that song is Thurl Ravenscroft, the voice of Tony the Tiger


----------



## niblique71

OMG, We're having a FULL BLOWN THunderstorm here in North Jersey. Now THAT's Wierd.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, gave the bike to my son today, and he actually loves it. Now, since I don't have to hide it anymore, he wants to keep it in the house when he's at his mom's. It is 47" long, so that should be interesting to work out, until I build him a "garage" off the side of the shop.


----------



## niblique71

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Well, gave the bike to my son today, and he actually loves it. Now, since I don't have to hide it anymore, he wants to keep it in the house when he's at his mom's. It is 47" long, so that should be interesting to work out, until I build him a "garage" off the side of the shop.


That Bike was looking pretty "rad" Glad your son likes it 

4 months since I quit smoking, and who knew it was as easy as disconnecting the 440V jumper cables from my ears. (Ok.....From my Neck)


----------



## niblique71

RoxyBlue said:


> I only recently realized that the person who sings that song is Thurl Ravenscroft, the voice of Tony the Tiger


yepper, He was GrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAT!


----------



## debbie5

Oh yeah...I am **so** far behind. Doc tomorrow, carolling at night, cookie party Friday. None of which I am prepared for. Christmas stress!! I'm surprised I'm not sick from the stress like what usually happens.Pork Fest Dinner was awesome tonight . Everyone ate like loggers. It was nice to have dinner already cooked (thank you crock pot!) so all I had to do was simmer le pork in gravy.

But I did get all the Xmas presents wrapped. And I have a big box next to me, that I do believe I am going to just sweep all the clutter into and hide it away! How does all this crap get on the desk & end tables!?


----------



## scareme

niblique71 said:


> 4 months since I quit smoking, and who knew it was as easy as disconnecting the 440V jumper cables from my ears. (Ok.....From my Neck)


Congrats niblique! You'll be starting the year out as a healthier you. I'm going to try and get to bed before 4:00 for the first time this week. I've got a lot to do tomorrow and zero energy. If I'm back here in an hour, someone shoot me. :googly:


----------



## debbie5

Wanna help me make carolling books? Come on..it's only 2 am. The night is young!


----------



## Zurgh

Lost several battles but not the war against the microbiological invaders. Hoping size, numbers, and level of cellular organization will be enough to thwart this enemy.


----------



## AzKittie74

Happy Holidays to all of the Haunt Forum Family!!! May all of your stockings be filled with creepy ghoulish things! xoxo


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> Wanna help me make carolling books? Come on..it's only 2 am. The night is young!


Id soooo take scarems place if I were closer. :ninja:


----------



## debbie5

Thanks, AR! Got them all done! Also made cookie dough at 3 am. WTH- back to the screwy sleep schedule...


----------



## Vlad

Good morning to all!


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Spooky1

It's suppose to be nearly 60 again today, so Winter is starting out more like Spring. So I think I'll need to change the lyrics to a carol.

Oh the weather outside's NOT frightful,
We've no fire, since it's delightful
and since we've no snow to blow,
our bulbs grow, our bulbs grow, our bulbs grow!


----------



## Hauntiholik

10 inches of snow over night and it's still coming down. It'll be a white xmas.


----------



## debbie5

I don't remember it ever being this warm, for this many days in December. No white Christmas here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Power was out when I got to work this morning. Good thing I ran payroll yesterday so I had checks ready for those who were leaving early today


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, my vacation is at an end, and I must return to work today. Unless someone wants to call and let them know that the Zombie Apocalypse has begun? Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


Darn. Fine, I'll go back to work.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

day two taking care of parents German shepherd. she's really a wonderful dog. extremely friendly....and still needs to learn boundries. LOL


----------



## Drago

Yeah pretty warm outside, i contemplated if i should cut the lawn, crazy!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hauntiholik said:


> 10 inches of snow over night and it's still coming down. It'll be a white xmas.


No snowball fights for you until you start feeling better. 
Looking like mid 30's from here to New Years. No snow here.


----------



## debbie5

so .......damn..................tired.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching one of the "Thin Man" movies - William Powell and Myrna Loy were so wonderful together.


----------



## Spooky1

It's pouring down rain here.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bone Dancer said:


> No snowball fights for you until you start feeling better.


No worries there. It's way too cold out.


----------



## scareme

I'm coming down to the final wire. I finished making the last of the Christmas presents for this year yesterday. Nothing like waiting until the last minute. I finished wrapping and packing today. Tomorrow we leave for Omaha to stay with my sister. I hope the snow Haunti is getting doesn't end up in Kansas tomorrow. A friend of our daughter will stay at the house and watch the animals. So there may be a party at our house tomorrow. lol I hope anyone else here who is traveling stay safe.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Days like today are the reason so many people I know drink like fish.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Lolz


----------



## aquariumreef

Starting to think that 4 hour nap I had right before bedtime was not a good idea.


----------



## Headless

Ahhh yes well being allergic to garlic is one thing - being allergic to chocolate - well - wash your mouth out!!!!!!!!

Just finished making the Ice-cream cake for Christmas Eve. Will take a photo when we serve tomorrow night - hoping it VAGUELY resembles this,....


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all.

Have a safe trip Laura.
Um Headless......... It's 80+ degrees there, It's only gonna look like that if you have an eat in freezer. lol


----------



## Dixie

Morning everyone 

Gonna be 56 degrees here on Christmas Day.... gotta remember to take my dressiest shorts suit to the cleaners today.... HAHAHA.


----------



## debbie5

Meat Fest continues: 8am & pork chops were fried, meatballs browned. Cookie decorating party is tonight and we're have spaghetti & meatballs for dinner, then the party. It would be nice if people RSVP'd so I knew who was showing up. I already had 2 moms ask if they could bring a sibling, come an hour early AND stay for dinner (extra kid + mom). I had to pretend to be nice...(sigh). I refuse to run out & buy more meatballs...the kids can have the meatballs, moms are stuck with just pasta. I'm not frying any more. I'm so mean.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Going to see if I can get my email working again today. With luck maybe this time I can find a person to talk to. They don't seem to have an option choice for that on the menu.


----------



## Evil Queen

Off to Walmart this morning, I thought I had enough supplies to last past Christmas. Wish me luck!


----------



## debbie5

Evil Queen said:


> Off to Walmart this morning, I thought I had enough supplies to last past Christmas. Wish me luck!


I will pray for you. I hate WalMart. Too crowded with too many freakazoids.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I have to go out and finish shopping too. Being sick for 3 weeks has really messed thing up.

In order to make Xmas Eve less work for me and working around family arrival times, there will be no formal dinner. It's just going to be a party spread.


----------



## Vlad

Good luck Bill and Evil Queen.
I'm sure everyone will understand Haunti, relax and enjoy the Holiday.

No more gift shopping, I finished this morning, Only some small food shopping to hold me over till Monday this afternoon.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

im to much a chicken to venture out to wallyworld for fear of my life. :lolkin: I'm praying for you too EQ!

tonight is the christmas service and potluck at the church. i may just dress up for it too!


----------



## Headless

Vlad said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Have a safe trip Laura.
> Um Headless......... It's 80+ degrees there, It's only gonna look like that if you have an eat in freezer. lol


Or we eat it very quickly - which I suspect will be likely.



debbie5 said:


> It would be nice if people RSVP'd so I knew who was showing up.......


Yeah Debbie I would like to know what's up with that too. I always thought it was just plain good manners to let people know if you were accepting their invitation or not. I had so many people not rsvp to the Halloween party - just plain rude and VERY inconsiderate if you ask me.



Hauntiholik said:


> I have to go out and finish shopping too. Being sick for 3 weeks has really messed thing up.


Haunti - just take it easy and enjoy the holiday and don't stress. I'm sure everything will work out fine. I still have a fair bit to organize here too, mainly just vacuum & quick clean up, bath doggies etc, but I'm determined not to stress over what I don't get done.


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> I had to pretend to be nice...(sigh). I refuse to run out & buy more meatballs...the kids can have the meatballs, moms are stuck with just pasta. I'm not frying any more. I'm so mean.












Just kidding, you have more patience than me.


----------



## Spooky1

Made the mistake of parking in a parking garage when we ran over to Barnes & Nobles to get some gift cards for friends. The garage was packed, so we just parked at the top. When we left it took us 45 minutes to get out of the garage.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now the rest of the story....

To pass the time while waiting to get out of the parking garage, we put the soundtrack from "Elf" in the CD player and turned up the music. It really helped keep us in the Christmas spirit under what could have been really, really annoying conditions.


----------



## Evil Queen

I never try to go to Wally World any later than 8 am, otherwise it's just too scary.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

That's funny, EQ. I try never to go before 1 am, or after 4 am. I don't like crowds, though.


----------



## debbie5

I sit down....then I get so stiff, I can't get up! OMG.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> I sit down....then I get so stiff, I can't get up! OMG.


I have the same problem, deb. Stop looking at internet porn, lol.


----------



## debbie5

Bio, Bio, Bio....(shaking head). Confession is at 3pm.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Yeah, I'm not allowed in the booth anymore. One drunken outburst, and they ban you for life. But they kept my pants for "evidence"


----------



## Headless

HAHAHAHAHA you guys are hilarious. Shane just asked me what I was laughing at.


----------



## debbie5

Breakfast casserole. It's good to have an oven.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

BioHazard- lmao!!!! 

random observation- loud, bad a$$ sounding cars would sound alot more bad a$$ without the automatic transmission.


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all.


----------



## Hauntiholik

so much to do.....


----------



## Vlad

> so much to do.....


Yes, like being with family and relaxing, what gets done gets done, it's just like Halloween, lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

Vlad said:


> Yes, like being with family and relaxing, what gets done gets done, it's just like Halloween, lol


WTH? Halloween isn't relaxing either!


----------



## niblique71

CreeepyCathy said:


> random observation- loud, bad a$$ sounding cars would sound alot more bad a$$ without the automatic transmission.


Standard Transmissions aren't Standard anymore. It's ashame that 90% of the population can't even drive one. I must admit it's a LOT easier to Talk on the cell phone while sipping a cup of coffee and eating a cheeseburger while driving an automatic.

My Random observation- Nothing can replace the sound of an old V-8. Those 4 cylinder rice burners with stubby exhausts just sound like angry bumble bees.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I agree niblique. I love having a standard transmission, because it gives me a reason not to answer the phone when I'm driving.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

of two things i am certain:

1: I have the craziest online friends ever and 2: 90% of you are very bad influences on my once innocent mind.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

The only place I can think of that is more depressing to spend Christmas Eve and Christmas than a prison would have to be an insane asylum. At least my inmates have a chance of getting out (Well, some of them)


----------



## debbie5

Are we supposed to have some sort of heart warming, Christmas Eve tradition that my kids can carry on? Cuz right now, all it consists of is suffering through a way-too-long Mass at 4 pm while we starve, running out for fish dinner at a delicious DINER (no 5 star here) and then all getting into jammies & piling on our couch & watching "Rudolph" on a 15 year old VHS tape. I see friends' pics online of fabulous feasts, the Drunkies next door are having a party...are sugar cookies and a poodle on top of us good enough?


I think they are.  Merry Christmas, to my online Ween family.


----------



## Vlad

Yes Debbie, there is a Santa Claus. You're with your children tonight, that's all that matters. It's not where you are, or what you're doing, it's the fact that you were all together that they'll remember. Merry Christmas to you, your Christmas sounds perfect to me.


----------



## Rahnefan

Sudafed saved the day but is robbing my sleep. I am wired. Kids will probably wake me ere long...guess I need to remember sleep loss before our next pumpkin arrives. Mrs. Rahnefan is carrying Thing 3 in her tummy.


----------



## Vlad

Welcome to the "we never sleep" club Rahnefan. And congrats on your impending tax deduction.


----------



## Rahnefan

Thanks Vlad. Guess it's pointless to keep laying here trying now that the sun is rising. Coffeepot, here comes Daddy.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

congrats rahnefan!


----------



## debbie5

Congrats, Rahne! I see you are adept at "multi-tasking"...tee hee. You sly old dog, you!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Rahnefan!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Long day yesterday cooking, cleaning, wrapping presents; wonderful late evening Christmas eve mass playing as part of a fantastic string quartet with my choir; stayed up way too late last night and got up way too early this morning; and will be spending the day with Spooky1's family as part of the holiday celebration. Life is good

Congrats, Rahn, on the upcoming addition to your family!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Rahnefan!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Rahnefan.


----------



## Spooklights

debbie5 said:


> Are we supposed to have some sort of heart warming, Christmas Eve tradition that my kids can carry on? Cuz right now, all it consists of is suffering through a way-too-long Mass at 4 pm while we starve, running out for fish dinner at a delicious DINER (no 5 star here) and then all getting into jammies & piling on our couch & watching "Rudolph" on a 15 year old VHS tape. I see friends' pics online of fabulous feasts, the Drunkies next door are having a party...are sugar cookies and a poodle on top of us good enough?
> 
> I think they are.  Merry Christmas, to my online Ween family.


All I can say is that you just described my childhood Christmas Eves, (except our Church services started at 7:00 pm, and we didn't have VCR's yet), and we had a blast. We used to get the dog wired up on sugar cookies and watch him run around. Dad would yell, and invariably something would fall off the tree and break. Honestly, it was better than the 3 Stooges.

I hope everyone is having a good Christmas day. Did you all get good stuff to use for next Halloween?


----------



## debbie5

Hubby made up the funniest Xmas gift...he's always saying he could just go shopping for us in the basement, cuz we have so much stuff down there...so he went into the cellar and wrapped up all the brand new crap I have purchased and just shoved down there, forgotten about...I got a food chopper, garlic grater, blow mold skeleton and fish fillet knife with instructional DVD. Hilarious!! Hey- he knew it was stuff I wanted cuz I BOUGHT IT! LOL. Plus, he did give me other nice stuff that he purchased..ruana, slippers and hand knit wool mittens from IRELAND!! But the best was an old cassette tape he found, of his dad (now deceased) reciting a Christmas prayer he had composed, so we all held hands while Grandpa prayed his prayer of Christmas blessing over us. Merry Christmas, Grandpa Bill. What a good man my hubby is ! (sometimes) LOL>


----------



## randomr8

Is it my imagination or do the ages (generally minus 5) change for the men on this forum?


----------



## Hauntiholik

cranberry Christmas pudding is in the pot steaming....


----------



## Headless

Boxing Day here and we are tired very stuffed family after a big day yesterday. Wonderful food, enjoyable company, lots of love and everyone seemed to really appreciate their gifts so in all it was a great time. My gorgeous man cooked up a super Christmas dinner last night. Weather has turned really cold today after two very hot days so I'm spending a quiet day just resting I think. Hope everyone has had a wonderful day.


----------



## trishaanne

Last night we all went to my daughters house, her first Christmas Eve get together in her very first house. It was a beautiful evening. Besides hubby and I it was my daughter Chrissy, her husband Ronnie and daughter Karlie, my son Matt, my other daughter Melissa, her husband Mattand two daughters Katelyn and Adalyn, my mom, my brother, my son in laws parents and my ex husband. Right before the party ended, Melissa started handing out boxes to everyone except my son in laws parents. Noone was allowed to open them yet..we all had to do it together. We all figure it was a photo album they made of the girls for everyone. At the count of three...open your package, which we did. But, don't open the boxes yet...not till everyone's is unwrapped. When they gave the word, we all opened our packages and inside was a t shirt that said :I'm going to Disney World" and a Disney brochure. Yup...they are taking ALL OF US...13 in all, to Disney in September..meal plan, air fare, etc all included. That also means that I have to go on vacation with the grandkids, the kids, my mother, my brother, my husband (which I LOVE to do) AND my EX husband!!!!! Ought to be like the fricken Griswald's going through the airport. Everyone in Florida look out your windows around the third or fourth day we are all there. I bet you see every Disney character running from the park for their lives!


----------



## Vlad

That sounds great Pattie! Did you cry again??????? lol


----------



## debbie5

Does anyone have patti's onion soup recipe?? I'm a-hankerin fer some! That was the BEST onion soup I've ever had.


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm really loving this kindle! :wub:


----------



## trishaanne

Deb, I'll PM you the recipe tomorrow. I have to unpack the cook books.


----------



## debbie5

Noooooo, P!...you don't have to UNDO your work! I was hoping someone else might have it!


----------



## trishaanne

I know right where it is Deb....just didn't feel like getting it tonight...lol


----------



## Spooky1

It's been a busy weekend. we need to get some sleep.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"A Christmas Story" is one of the best Christmas movies ever made


----------



## Rahnefan

Thanks people.

_food chopper, garlic grater, blow mold skeleton and fish fillet knife_

LOL love it


----------



## Hauntiholik

mmmmmm pudding


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is that a figgy pudding ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Looks like cranberry upside down cake.


----------



## tattooedstranger

*thinking*

just thinking how long this latex will dry on new corpse prop......


----------



## Vlad

Good morning everyone


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bone Dancer said:


> Is that a figgy pudding ?


it was a cranberry steamed pudding


----------



## niblique71

Rahnefan said:


> Sudafed saved the day but is robbing my sleep. I am wired. Kids will probably wake me ere long...guess I need to remember sleep loss before our next pumpkin arrives. Mrs. Rahnefan is carrying Thing 3 in her tummy.


Congratulations Rahnefan, The old pumpkin patch is still producung Huh??? I had my vines cut after 2 pumpkins. Guess your gonna need some more room now. Perhaps it's time to put an additional room on the old shroom.

I wonder why most Haunters seem to have problems with sleep.

I hope everyone had a pleasant and safe Holiday. This is only the second year ever that my kids weren't up for X-mas. Feels REALLY Wierd not waking up at 4am because they just couldn't wait to get rippin and a' Tearin. Had a great breakfast with my GF who only get's 6 days off a year. Now that's an X-mas Present


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I hope everyone had a good Christmas. My sweet brother got me a Jack Skellington necklace which i wore with pride. my mom and dad gave me cash and i got lots of jewelry too! today will be a shopping day! This haunter is getting her first pair of non-snow boots!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats Rahnefan to your future bundle of joy.

Haunti - that pudding looks great and I bet it's as tasty as it looks.

Patti - going to see the mouse in Florida is an awesome gift

Had a great Christmas Eve dinner with my brother, sister-in-law and my nephew and friends. I made striper casserole, twiced-baked garlic mashed potatoes and my brother grilled 2 3-inch porterhouse steaks. Drinks and desserts all around. Got to bed about 1 a.m. in the morning after finishing wrapping Isaac's gifts. Stayed overnight and Isaac got us up at 8:30 a.m. (a nice decent hour) to open gifts. Had a nice breakfast and in the afternoon hung out in the jaqucuzzi with drinks and cigars. Finally got home at 4 p.m. and opened our gifts and had a nice dinner of sauteed scallops in a wine butter sauce, smoked whiting, grilled shrimp and homemade shrimp macaroni salad. Around 8 p.m., hubby was in his recliner snoring and I fell asleep. With that kind of holiday, who needs gifts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Merry Day After Christmas, everyone!

Just put my first gift card to use - $30 worth of Juniper Breeze products from Bath & Body Works. It's one of what they call a classic fragrance (which means you can't find it in the stores, only on line) and my favorite of the B&BW products.


----------



## debbie5

1/2 price Cashew Lover's Poppycock..omg yum.


----------



## Vlad

Week two of the lazython begins. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Spooklights

Wake up, everybody! Now Christmas is over, and Halloween is almost here!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooklights said:


> Wake up, everybody! Now Christmas is over, and Halloween is almost here!


309 days!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hauntiholik said:


> it was a cranberry steamed pudding


I should have known since you have a pudding steamer.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bone Dancer said:


> I should have known since you have a pudding steamer.


Martha Stewart would be proud. LOL!


----------



## Vlad

> I should have known since you have a pudding steamer.


Hmmmm Wonder how he knows? lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

Vlad said:


> Hmmmm Wonder how he knows? lol


It came up in conversation back in December of 2006. It's not something people typically have.


----------



## debbie5

Shhhhhhhh!!...if you listen very, VERY closely....you can hear my ass growing.


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Lunatic

debbie5 said:


> Shhhhhhhh!!...if you listen very, VERY closely....you can hear my ass growing.


Mine makes sounds periodically but not from growing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Funny how sometimes pictures won't show here - I'm seeing red X's on pages where pictures appeared earlier today.


----------



## Revenant

Just watched "Christmas in Yellowstone" on PBS. I try to catch it every year. That is one of the most breathtaking nature documentaries ever filmed. That fox diving into the snow never fails to crack me up, and hearing the wolves howling just about brings tears to my eyes. So beautiful

And Linda Hunt's narration is awesome. I just love that woman's voice.


----------



## debbie5

I have never watched that show! But here's the foxy! Foxes always seem like a mixture of 50% cat, 50% dog..


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> 1/2 price Cashew Lover's Poppycock..omg yum.


I picked up a can of that a target earlier last week.


----------



## aquariumreef

I want one...


----------



## MorbidMariah

Aquariumreef, that was fantastic.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

AQ i want to kill you. there goes 10 seconds of my life ill never get back. :lolkin:

on another note, i can now happily claim to be the owner of a pair of sexy suede black thigh high boots....and a pair of feathery earrings. and the best part is that i paid only 25 bucks at Dots for them! wohooo! the rest of the bad @$$ ensemble will be purchased tomorrow!


----------



## niblique71

^^^^^ I never saw one that big before, and on a Dog to boot!!


----------



## debbie5

AR- my scroll finger just exploded.


----------



## Vlad

It's been a hard days night.............


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Vlad said:


> It's been a hard days night.............


Vlad- you been working like a dog?
You should be sleeping like a log. lol

I won't be able to get that song outta my head all day. lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

Vlad said:


> It's been a hard days night.............


How's the toe daddy-o?


----------



## RoxyBlue

December 27 is:

Make Cut Out Snowflakes Day - here's a PDF with instructions to get you started: http://ms-t-inc.com/pdf-file/snowflak.pdf

National Fruitcake Day - blech


----------



## Hauntiholik

Whaddya mean blech? Heheh You obviously haven't had a good Scottish fruitcake that's been blessed with whiskey for 3 months prior to serving.


----------



## debbie5

..."And Mom and dad can hardly wait for school to start again!"


----------



## scareme

Made it home safe and sound. Christmas was great. Saw some family I haven't see in 2 years. No fights and no cops called in. You can't beat that for a holiday. Sounds like it was a good holiday for everyone here too. Now to hit the after Christmas sales.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Whaddya mean blech? Heheh You obviously haven't had a good Scottish fruitcake that's been blessed with whiskey for 3 months prior to serving.


----------



## Hauntiholik

LOL Roxy!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hey everybody, it's time for the meeting!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Will there be donuts at the meeting?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> Made it home safe and sound. Christmas was great. Saw some family I haven't see in 2 years. No fights and no cops called in. You can't beat that for a holiday. Sounds like it was a good holiday for everyone here too. Now to hit the after Christmas sales.


haha! i beat you to it! thanks to the after christmas sales, i bought an entire outfit consisting of a blouse, pair of jeans, boots, earrings and some basic black leggings for $150.00

i feel so energized now! wohooo! :googly:


----------



## tcass01

I took all four of my teenagers out to Tysons Corner 1 yesterday. 10 hours fighting the angry hoards. It's okay if you think of them as Zombies. My daughter (15) walks into a store and comes out with 3 fleece winter coats (one she paid a penny for), a tank top, a regular dressy top, leggings, earrings, a bracelet, one of those silly sherpa hats for under $64.00. She even used her smart phone to get a coupon for 10% off. I taught the child well. 
Dig till you find the deal!


----------



## debbie5

I didn't go to any sales and ended up paying $$ZERO! 

I did shop before Xmas and got some faboo deals, though. My daughter nearly had a heart attack when she saw a $65 price tag on a sweater..I told her it was okay as I paid under $6.


----------



## Spooky1

Used a gift card and went to the mall for dinner tonight at Ruby Tuesday's. Walking around the mall after dinner we found the Nightmare Before Christmas edition of Monopoly for 50% off.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Hey everybody, it's time for the meeting!!!!!


Hey, I didn't get that memo!:googly:


----------



## niblique71

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, I didn't get that memo!:googly:


Haunti, Don't show Roxy THAT memo, I'm in enough trouble as it is....


----------



## debbie5

Insomniacs: Me, Vlad, scareme...who else??


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Insomniacs: Me, Vlad, scareme...who else??


Gobby


----------



## Vlad

You meet the nicest people at 2-4 AM


----------



## Vlad

We can pretend Headless is also. No one has to know she's thirty time zones away.


----------



## aquariumreef

Is it late for you guys? :huh:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm normally an insomniac, but I crashed at 4pm yesterday. Not sure why.


----------



## debbie5

Another day of being a zombie due to lack of sleep. And I will fall asleep at least twice during the day out of sheer exhaustion, ensuring I cannot sleep AGAIN tonight. I keep waiting for DING DONG and Vlad to be on my front porch with coffee at 3 am...LOL.


----------



## debbie5

Wind gusts to 50 mph!!?? Those are some strong winds. Yikes.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ever notice how cats just instinctively gravitate to the warmest spots in the house?


----------



## tcass01

scareme said:


> Gobby


Isn't a night that goes by that I don't hit the feathers until after 2-3am and back up at 5:30 to get ready for work. It's the only way I get to see all of my kids each day with their crazy schedules. And besides, I get some of my best mache' work done in the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## debbie5

I think it might be Paper Mache Bra Night tonight....


----------



## debbie5

OMG- here is Patti's To Die For onion soup recipe. Seriously- it's perfect.

2 tablespoons butter or margarine
1 tablespoon olive oil
6 large onions thinly sliced
1 tablespoon flour
3 cans (14 1/2 oz) regular strength beef broth
1 cup water
1/3 dry red wine
salt and pepper
1 cup shredded swiss cheese (I use mozzarella instread)

Heat butter and oil in large pan over medium heat, add onions and cook, stirring occasionally, till soft and caramel colored but not browned, (30-40 minutes) . Stir in flour and cook for 2 minutes to brown lightly. Pour in about 1 cup of beef broth, stirring to blend flour and broth. Add remaining broth, water and wine. Bring to boil, cover, reduce heat and simmer 30 minutes. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Add toasted bread to bottom, fill bown, cover with cheese and either broil or microwave till cheese melted EASY PEASY

I cannot believe I have de-evolved into being a woman who posts RECIPES on the internet..omg...


----------



## Vlad

> ^Ever notice how cats just instinctively gravitate to the warmest spots in the house?


I'll look later, just now i'm trying to figure out why Coloradans know that coffee on your butt is a good waker upper


----------



## debbie5

Watching Rocky Horror as the wind tries to Oz the house....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Just finished watching The Rite with Anthony Hopkins. First movie to actually scare me in a while.


----------



## Vlad

> I cannot believe I have de-evolved into being a woman who posts RECIPES on the internet..omg...


debolution


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm hungry.


----------



## debbie5

I made the soup. I didn't really READ that it takes an hour. It was amazing. buurrp.


----------



## trishaanne

Glad you liked it Deb!


----------



## Draik41895

Sherlock Holmes was good, War Horse was good, Mission: Impossible was good. Next time I'll see Tintin I think


----------



## aquariumreef

Amazing what details come out with a macro ring.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Vlad said:


> I'll look later, just now i'm trying to figure out why Coloradans know that coffee on your butt is a good waker upper


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I checked my bank balance as my sister left and I think I need another job. I stressed for a few hours. I don't think its been this low ever. I'm cancelling everything that is not needed tomorrow morning. I am so freaked out.


----------



## debbie5

I just got biscuits out of the oven and put a Canadian bacon quiche in. At least now I know what I can do at night when I can't sleep. BAKE. 

Its so damn cold in here- the wind is pushing right into the house.

PG- I actually try to not drive too much anywhere or I consolidate my trips/errands to save gas. I stock up on basic food & household supplies when there is a great sale. It might seem like you are shelling out a lot of money to SAVE money, but it really does work. My goal is to only buy stuff on sale.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> I didn't go to any sales and ended up paying $$ZERO!
> 
> I did shop before Xmas and got some faboo deals, though. My daughter nearly had a heart attack when she saw a $65 price tag on a sweater..I told her it was okay as I paid under $6.


yeah, well, i was in serious need of clothing. i only have three pairs of pants in my entire closet and one of them was being held together with safety pins.

And it was guilt free shopping as my parents gave me the money. I have never felt so happy about shopping or been able to enjoy it either. i actually found pants that fit me and i don't feel fat wearing them!

maybe lane bryant isn't as bad as i thought.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

A letter I plan to write someday:

Dear emergency room staff,
I do not understand why you sit at a desk playing games on your cell phone while the lady in the room next to mine screams uncontrollably, and her husband walks out approximately every 30 seconds, to ask if you can do anything to alleviate her pain. I understand that the lady has what appear to you to be minor injuries incurred in an accident, but seriously, get off your collective @$$e$ and check on her. 

I hate you. Die in a fire,
ME


----------



## RoxyBlue

My goodness, Bio

Having spent a little time in hospitals and seen what nurses and staff have to deal with on a daily basis, I have tremendous respect for the profession. I will say, though, that the best ones will tell you that you have to be your own best advocate - or have someone with you who will be - when in a hospital for the reason you mention.


----------



## debbie5

Sadly,there is usually a policy that no pain meds can be given until the doc sees you and/or some medical tests are run.


----------



## scareme

Don't get me started on ER's. I'm spending waayyy to much time there. But when I used to work there, I would see a lot of doctors and staff that could have been more compassionate. What would really burn me is when a football player from a collage team would come in with a sprained wrist or hurt finger, the staff would fall all over themselves trying to spend any time with them. And leave someone with pneumonia hacking their lungs out. Grrrr!


----------



## debbie5

Finally, a day with that particular color of blue sky and sunshine that you only find on ice cold winter days. I love it. 
WTH is WRONG with me? I'm not my usual miserable self. 


Oh....that's right. I slept 9 hours straight through. That must be it.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thought of the day....Offer a bored teenager a job, and suddenly he'll find all kinds of great things to do.


----------



## Spooky1

It's snowing here today (but it's too warm to stick)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Someone tell the dog it's not time for dinner yet.


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> Oh....that's right. I slept 9 hours straight through. That must be it.


Sleep's just great, isn't it. I just woke up about 10 minutes ago after 12 hours sleeping, went online to a different forum, and immediately snatched up a free tank someone was selling. :smoking:


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> Sleep's just great, isn't it. I just woke up about 10 minutes ago after 12 hours sleeping, went online to a different forum, and immediately snatched up a free tank someone was selling. :smoking:


"free" + "selling" = contradiction in terms

Maybe you need a little *less* sleep:jol:


----------



## aquariumreef

But I need to sleep extra long to maintain this perfect complexion. :flower:


----------



## aquariumreef

Ohhh, today just gets better and better! My new computer arrived!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

in the middle of coloring sisters hair.


----------



## scareme

I'm glad you're having such a good day AR. Sounds like your year is ending well.
As for me, "If it wasn't for bad luck I'd have no luck at all." When I had my surgery 6 weeks ago, they accidentally broke my tooth off when they intubated me. So tomorrow I'm going to have the rest cut out and some bone paste put in. Then in four months they put a pin in. And four months after that, a cap. So in just 8 months and 4,000 I'll be as good as new. But we do have insurance, so that should help. I was hoping to be able to go to Dallas next weekend to see Allen H's workshop. I'll have to see.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you should go, Scareme, and ask Allen to make a new tooth for you. Then he could make a YouTube Wednesday video of the process that would go viral and and you would become a worldwide internet star


----------



## debbie5

Bought a new LED camping lantern (at 1/2 price) for cheaper than it would have cost to buy one replacement bulb for the old, one-huge-battery-in-the-base lantern. Speaking of bulbs: no more 100 watt incandescent lightbulbs will be made after January 1st.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks for the heads up Deb. Here is a real chance to get in on antiques on the ground floor. Buy as many 100watt incandescent bulbs as you can effort and in 40 or 50 years they should be very collectible. (Antique Road Show 2062). Your greatgrand children will thank you for being so far sighted.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Boss has just announced that the office is closing early today. Happy New Year! I'm going home now


----------



## debbie5

Oh geez...now a friend is telling me that the lightbulb thing is wrong.."Not true. US concerns are implementing a 30% improvement in efficiency on incandescent bulbs of 100W and 60W sizes by October 1, 2012, but there are many exemptions, such as rough service, colored, and appliance bulbs, as well as stage lighting. There are no direct bans on producing these bulbs in any country before 2014. As LED technology improves, you'll gradually see a price reduction in LED ambient light bulbs, and the accompanying phaseout of both incandescent and CFL bulbs over a five year period. Burn 'em if ya got 'em. ". Stock up.


----------



## Revenant

Orange sherbet & animal crackers. Now that's a good combo. Mmmm.


----------



## Headless

Headless said:


> Ahhh yes well being allergic to garlic is one thing - being allergic to chocolate - well - wash your mouth out!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just finished making the Ice-cream cake for Christmas Eve. Will take a photo when we serve tomorrow night - hoping it VAGUELY resembles this,....












So how did I do????? It tasted pretty good I can tell you!!!!!



debbie5 said:


> Shhhhhhhh!!...if you listen very, VERY closely....you can hear my ass growing.


HAHAHAHAHA Debbie - there seems to be a lot of that going around lately.



aquariumreef said:


> I want one...


AQ that photo was amazing. I was wondering when it was going to end. And then it did and I was laughing so much at the dorky dog!



Vlad said:


> We can pretend Headless is also. No one has to know she's thirty time zones away.


Thirty two actually - but who's counting!

Well enough of being AWOL. We've finally shed the house of visitors so it's nice and peaceful again. Normally I look forward to having people stay, but I think I just met the laziest person in the world. As much as I love to show people some serious hospitality during their stay - I'm no-one's slave and resent being treated like one. I feel so sorry for the husband. The wife is a cow. Three days of it was more than enough for me - don't know how he lives with it 24/7.

Had a wonderful relaxing afternoon yesterday after the visitors left - sitting on the beach reading, having a few drinks (non alcoholic) and polishing off a few Christmas chocolates....


















New Years Eve here and we are planning a quiet night at home. It's been pretty warm the past couple of days - heading for 38 (100) degrees tomorrow. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Draik41895

Sick, flu or something. Looks like i cant spend new years with my girlfriend.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Wow, we finally escaped from the prison of work for a l-o-n-g weekend. Happy New Year's everyone. I am going to set off sky lanterns tomorrow night and usher in the new year the Chinese way, with lovely sky lanterns and prayers for the new year. Here's to wonderful prop making, good health and prosperity to all you haunting fanatics. Hope 2012 brings happiness to all!


----------



## debbie5

Oh MYYYyyyyy (said in best Takei voice) , Headless! That dessert looks even BETTER than the cover pic!
That beach looks yummy. The water is an amazing color. And I love that you have your poochie with you.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## niblique71

Great Pics Headless!! a View from Down underis much appreciated. Great dog and whos that nice person sitting there? 


Give us a prieview of how 2012 feels. I didn't much care for 2011, so I here's hoping it has a really smooth and friendly vibe


----------



## Headless

Thanks Deb. It was sooooo easy to make. A bit fiddly but well worth the effort. And yes - "poochie" goes pretty much anywhere she can with us. She enjoyed her day at the beach especially saying hello to other poochies too.

Nib that is my partner Shane. Not sure what happened to the pictures of me. LOL


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i love pinky and the brain!

tomorrow is a big day. my church is having a massive new years eve concert and one of my favorite bands will be there and my brother's band is debuting too! I'm incredibly psyched!


----------



## aquariumreef

Tell him I said good luck, DA!

Picked up one of those cotton candy machines, not full sized, to try. Surprisingly good and easy. *bawler*


----------



## Vlad

That turned out fantastic headless!
Is "poochie" your dogs actual name? That was the name of my first dog.


----------



## Headless

Actually no - it's KITTY - who doesn't have a dog named Kitty.....????????


----------



## Headless

Only half an hour until 2012 arrives here. 
Happy New Year to all my haunt forum friends. I toast your health and happiness for the new year. Have a great night and stay safe!


----------



## debbie5

No fair that she gets warm beach AND NEW Year's early!


----------



## trishaanne

So, apparently this is one of the busiest weekends to move! Here we are, packing up the house, I finally get things started and we woke up ready to work! The realtor called last night and said that they are going to start showing the house on Tuesday or Wednesday. YAY. Well, turns out that although we rented the storage facility for today there are NO MOVING VANS at all in this entire area for rental. The big stuff won't fit in my son's truck, so now we have to wait until NEXT weekend to put it all in storage. In the meantime, at least it will give me a chance to get some more of the closets emptied, the tree down, curtains up, etc. Bad part is that now Kenny has all this energy to pack and move and he'll be driving me nuts for the next week until we get it all put away. Happy fricken New Year...:zombie:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Vlad

Good just after morning all


----------



## Vlad

Good planning Pattie, lol. Okay, so have Kenny packing small boxes and running them over in his SUV. chop chop


----------



## debbie5

Do what I do. Just put it all to the curb. Then regret 1/2 of it later.


----------



## RoxyBlue

December 31 is:

Make Up Your Mind Day 
New Year's Eve 
Unlucky Day


----------



## debbie5

Daughter (7) was sitting beside me going "LUH LUH LUH LUUUuuuhhhhhh!" and her gum fell out of her mouth & hit the floor. I'm easily amused.


----------



## Spooky1

We went out for a late breakfast this morning and decided to stop by a new building development for the fun of it. It seems the only houses they build around here now are town houses or McMansions. The model house we walked through was over 4,500 sq ft (you could have 2 or 3 families live in that house), and the smallest model was nearly 3,000. Doesn't anyone build smaller houses anymore.


----------



## Death's Door

I feel like it's been a eon since I've been here.

Hope you get better Draik.

Headless - awesome pics and the dessert looks fabulous.

Patti - sounds like to you have a plan. Hope all goes well with you. 

I've been in the kitchen for two days now getting together things for New Year's Eve. Had to take a break from cooking. Warm day today and tomorrow. Going over to my brother's house tonight. Still have to pack and load up the truck.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Is everybody going to be out partying tonight or do we want to gather in chat to ring in the new year?


----------



## Jaybo

Spooky1 said:


> We went out for a late breakfast this morning and decided to stop by a new building development for the fun of it. It seems the only houses they build around here now are town houses or McMansions. The model house we walked through was over 4,500 sq ft (you could have 2 or 3 families live in that house), and the smallest model was nearly 3,000. Doesn't anyone build smaller houses anymore.


The reason you do not see as many small homes is due to zoning laws/taxes and property values. Taxes are based on the square footage of the home, so taxing entities are changing their ordinances to require larger homes. The large homes also retain their value better than the small homes.

I work for a city government and this is exactly what my employer does. That's why I live in a smaller town (and smaller house) and commute to work.


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm stayin home tonight maybe I'll join you in chat.


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> No fair that she gets warm beach AND NEW Year's early!


No fair that you get so many places to shop for Halloween gear. I think we're square!!!! 



trishaanne said:


> So, apparently this is one of the busiest weekends to move! Here we are, packing up the house, I finally get things started and we woke up ready to work! The realtor called last night and said that they are going to start showing the house on Tuesday or Wednesday. YAY. Well, turns out that although we rented the storage facility for today there are NO MOVING VANS at all in this entire area for rental. The big stuff won't fit in my son's truck, so now we have to wait until NEXT weekend to put it all in storage. In the meantime, at least it will give me a chance to get some more of the closets emptied, the tree down, curtains up, etc. Bad part is that now Kenny has all this energy to pack and move and he'll be driving me nuts for the next week until we get it all put away. Happy fricken New Year...:zombie:


Moving sucks - that is all......

Well it was a quiet night for us. Saw in the new year with a couple of glasses of wine and then off to bed. Reading on Facebook - all the young wee things off celebrating, and thinking to myself - blah. Funny how at some point in your life it ends up being just another day. I don't know about everyone else, but I tend to be a little sad about New Years Eve. It's a bit like closing up a file and putting it away. You leave behind some happy memories, but there are always some sad one too. And for those loved ones you have lost (two and four legged), it always feels to me like I'm leaving them behind.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We'll be home tonight as well - salmon for dinner and mimosas for later


----------



## Hauntiholik

it's the simple things in life.......fleece socks are yummay


----------



## Headless

Well now that Christmas & New Year is out of the way I have about 3.5 months to organize my daughter's 21st. Moulin Rouge here we come..... Trying to come up with some ideas that I can re-use in some way for Halloween.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Headless said:


> Well now that Christmas & New Year is out of the way I have about 3.5 months to organize my daughter's 21st. Moulin Rouge here we come..... Trying to come up with some ideas that I can re-use in some way for Halloween.


Are you going to make a huge elephant?


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1- I agree. I have a friend who owns a McMansion and cannot sell it (on market almost 2 years)...probably because it was built in the middle of nowhere and is very shoddily built...has basic/ Lowe's everything: doors, fixtures....nothing is special. While I love the space she has for a lot of people to come over & visit, I'd rather have a small, easily maintained home. Though if the Kitchen Remodel Fairy visited my house,I'd cry tears of joy.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> Spooky1- I agree. I have a friend who owns a McMansion and cannot sell it (on market almost 2 years)...probably because it was built in the middle of nowhere and is very shoddily built...has basic/ Lowe's everything: doors, fixtures....nothing is special. While I love the space she has for a lot of people to come over & visit, I'd rather have a small, easily maintained home. Though if the Kitchen Remodel Fairy visited my house,I'd cry tears of joy.


I'm glad I'm not paying the heating/air conditioning bills for a huge house.  Our current house actually has 7 1/2 foot ceilings (didn't realize it until we moved in), it's space we wouldn't have used and cuts our heating bills.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Come to chat


----------



## Headless

Hauntiholik said:


> Are you going to make a huge elephant?


Tempting thought.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, 355 days until the beginning of the Zombie Apocalypse...


----------



## Vlad

Blah


----------



## Draik41895

what he said


----------



## Vlad

yeah


----------



## debbie5

Hmmm..looked online for Sasquatch costumes..the only few available are lame. The one I LOVE is only available as a rental out of California. Hmmm...might have to make one. 

Happy 2012, peeps.


----------



## Spooky1

Making spaghetti & meatball today. Just six hours on the stove and it will be done.


----------



## Hauntiholik

wake me tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another "simple things in life" pleasure - Fritos corn chips and hummus. Mmmmmmm Even better, there's enough champagne left for another round of mimosas and the Twilight Zone marathon is still playing on TV.


----------



## Headless

Morning folks... well afternoon/evening/night - confused....

So hot here yesterday and we are expecting a cracker today as well. Fire bans declared everywhere. Oh joy. A day of insideness for us I think as we are expecting 39 degrees - 102 F.

Think I will make a start on the 21st invitations.....
16 weeks to go!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Oh my. Dinner is kinda lame. I didn't have enough butter to make a cake with frosting, so hubby is getting a giant pan chocolate chip cookie with Wilton icing for his birthday. Meh. Damn economy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1's homemade, absolutely to die for spaghetti sauce is almost ready. The house smells scrumpdillyicious:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 1st is....
* New Year's Day - happy 2012!

* New Year's Dishonor List Day - this day was was started in 1977 at Lake Superior State University in Marie, Michigan by the university's Public Relations Director W.T. Rabe. At that year's holiday party, a list of overused words was created. Knowing that New Year's Day is typically a slow media day, he released the list of words that should be banished from the Queen's English. That inaugural list received much attention and they decided to make it an annual event.

This year's list includes:
Amazing, Baby Bump, Shared Sacrifice, Occupy, Blowback, Man Cave, The New Normal, Pet Parent, Win The Future, Trickeration, Ginormous, Thank You In Advance

* St. Basil's Day - today honors one of the forefathers of the Greek Orthodox church who was known for his kindness and gifts to the poor and the children. The date of January 1st marks this holiday as it is believed to be the day he died. St. Basil was known to come in the night and leave gifts for the children in their shoes. In Greece, St. Basil's Day tops Christmas as the main gift giving holiday.

The day is also celebrated with families and friends getting together for huge feasts, drinks and music. St. Basil's Cake is the traditional dessert for this holiday. The cake is made with either a gold or silver coin inside. The person who receives the piece with the coin is said to have good luck throughout the year. 

* Z Day - if your name starts with Z then today is YOUR day! Instead of being last in the alphabetical line, you get to be first and A is last.

* Apple Gifting Day - no I'm not talking about iPhones, iPads or the like. The loved fruit is a great gift for teachers and anybody else for that matter. Have a fresh apple or bake it into something decadent.

* Bonza Bottler Day - is a day just to have a party. This holiday was created on August 8th, 2005, by Elaine Fremont when she realized there were no special occasions to celebrate one month. She created a special day that can be celebrated every month by just having fun and an excuse to have a party. This holiday is celebrated each month when the number of the month is the same as the date.
Seriously though, after last night, I don't know if people really want to party two nights in a row...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> January 1st is....
> * New Year's Day - happy 2012!
> 
> * New Year's Dishonor List Day - this day was was started in 1977 at Lake Superior State University in Marie, Michigan by the university's Public Relations Director W.T. Rabe. At that year's holiday party, a list of overused words was created. Knowing that New Year's Day is typically a slow media day, he released the list of words that should be banished from the Queen's English. That inaugural list received much attention and they decided to make it an annual event.
> 
> This year's list includes:
> Amazing, Baby Bump, Shared Sacrifice, Occupy, Blowback, Man Cave, The New Normal, Pet Parent, Win The Future, Trickeration, Ginormous, Thank You In Advance


They left out "AWESOME"


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> They left out "AWESOME"


I bet that was on the list a few years ago. They have a webpage for word nominations http://www.lssu.edu/banished/submit_word.php


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Happy New Year !

Been busy, the house is going on the market this week. Anybody want to buy a house ??? 3,800 s/f plus 1,800 s/f finished basement... plus 600 s/f unfinished basement and workshop... and a 22' x 44' deep end diving pool.

It will be a busy new year. I hope everybody has a happy and healthy one.


----------



## debbie5

I am a Fembot.


----------



## Vlad

> They left out awesome





> I bet that was on the list a few years ago.


I guess I should stop using it.

and


> scrumpdillyicious


 lol


----------



## Headless

I think I'm officially addicted to "Deadliest Catch".


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Ok, is it only me, or does anyone else think that "Occupy" is only there because someone is scared that the people will start a revolution with "Occupy Wall Street"?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> I'm glad I'm not paying the heating/air conditioning bills for a huge house.  Our current house actually has 7 1/2 foot ceilings (didn't realize it until we moved in), it's space we wouldn't have used and cuts our heating bills.


There's a silver lining in everything.


----------



## Hauntiholik

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Ok, is it only me, or does anyone else think that "Occupy" is only there because someone is scared that the people will start a revolution with "Occupy Wall Street"?


One of the people who voted to add Occupy to the list said,
"'Occupy Wall Street' grew to become Occupy 'insert name of your city here' all over the country. It should be banished because of the media overuse and now people use it all the time, i.e. 'I guess we will occupy your office and have the meeting there.' 'We are headed to Grandma's house - Occupy Thanksgiving is under way." Bill Drewes, Rochester Hills, Michigan


----------



## aquariumreef

Dang, Haunti must have been occupying google.


----------



## Hauntiholik

aquariumreef said:


> Dang, Haunti must have been occupying google.


LOL! I don't occupy. I just am. 
I'm an enigma, wrapped in a riddle, surrounded by mystery, dipped in batter, deep fried, covered in Godiva dark chocolate and sprinkled with good scotch.

but yes, google is an excellent tool for finding information


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> LOL! I don't occupy. I just am.
> I'm an enigma, wrapped in a riddle, surrounded by mystery, dipped in batter, deep fried, covered in Godiva dark chocolate and sprinkled with good scotch.


That sounds (dare I say it?) scrumpdillyicious Except for the scotch part.


----------



## Spooky1

You sound yummy Haunti.


----------



## debbie5

I'm really amazed that there is no decisive answer online as to whether it's "scrump" or "scrum" and then however you spell it...growing up, "scrump" had a whole 'nuther meaning...

Merriam-Webster has it sans first p...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

aquariumreef said:


> Tell him I said good luck, DA!


thanks AQ.

my brother rocked the stage and really killed it.

my favorite band, Grave Robber was there tonight as the main event. To say i was psyched is a bit of an understatement. I was all sleepy and then as soon as the music started i was on my feet.

now this bands trademark is to dress up in zombie/corpse looking masks and bloodied clothes. as i stood there i saw everyone in the band looking at me...straight at me. Then all the sudden someone taps me on the shoulder. i turn around to see the lead singer staring at me. I just grinned and said Hi! He looked at me for a second and then finished his entrance which included him staggering up to the stage using a bloodied shovel as a crutch.

Best entrance ever!

And then just to prove how much he loves me, my brother literally pushed me tot he front of the crowed so i was up close and personal with 'Wretched' and my brother wouldn't let me leave eaither.

that's sibling love for you. LOL

I also snagged a band tshirt, button, patch and the new cd.

best night ever!


----------



## Draik41895

*cough cough*


----------



## Spooky1

Hope you feel better soon, Draik.


----------



## debbie5

argghhhh.....SLEEP. I need to sleep. Dammitall.


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Good morning Deb and Vlad. Have either of you talked to a doctor about your insomnia yet?


----------



## Vlad

Yes, I talked to the same one you went to about the flu you've had for the last month.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

January 2 is Run Up the Flagpole and See if Anyone Salutes Day. I have no idea why anyone would want to run up a flagpole, but I'll bet it would get you into the Guinness Book of World Records if you could actually do it


----------



## Hauntiholik

You run IT up the flag pole ya goof LOL


----------



## debbie5

Vlad said:


> Yes, I talked to the same one you went to about the flu you've had for the last month.


Someone needs a slllaaaaappppppp...


----------



## Headless

Belated morning from me too. Hot night last night so not a lot of sleep for me either. Heading for another hot day today as well..... Summer's here well and truly. {sigh} end of holidays - it's back to work for me later today. At least the boss is on holidays for another week so I can get some work done. Doubt there will be much productive work today though - we'll all have to compare Christmas and holidays LOL.


----------



## debbie5

it's 102 there....here, I'm sitting with a hot pack in my pants.


----------



## Spooky1

Finally turning cold here. Tomorrow forecast is high of 28 and low of 15. I guess it really is Winter.

Vacation is over and it's back to work tomorrow.


----------



## trishaanne

Just started Christmas shopping tonight and got one gift for each of the grandkids for next year. As of a few minutes ago it's wrapped, tagged and packed away in a special gift box for next year!!!!! Now just have to make sure Kenny doesn't pack it into the storage facility!


----------



## Vlad

I can't wait to see how they were wrapped. guess I'll have to wait for that episode of storage wars, lol. heehee


----------



## niblique71

trishaanne said:


> Just started Christmas shopping tonight and got one gift for each of the grandkids for next year. As of a few minutes ago it's wrapped, tagged and packed away in a special gift box for next year!!!!! Now just have to make sure Kenny doesn't pack it into the storage facility!


WOW patty, That's some serious planning, and Halo 4 hasn't even been released yet?

Hope you and Ken had a nice New Years Eve.


----------



## trishaanne

Ken-they were wrapped VERY neatly thank you very much!

Greg, New Years was nice and quiet, just the way we like it! We wish you and your girlfriend a healthy, happy New Year.


----------



## Draik41895

I did a sketch!


----------



## debbie5

Very nice, D. Looks just like you.


----------



## aquariumreef

Hey look, it's Nitnit!


----------



## Headless

Christmas????? Oh good grief - I'm still not over this one yet..... But YES I agree this is a fantastic idea. If only I knew what everyone wanted next year..... errr.... this year..... confused.........

I was right - not much got done at work. Spent the first hour talking about Christmas and most of the next few hours talking about the Ice-cream Cake - since about 4 of the ladies I work with were also going to give it a shot. They didn't do a bad job either I have to say.

Heading back upstairs to make more 21st invites shortly. Leaving the beloved to cook the steak and salad for dinner.


----------



## Vlad

> Leaving the beloved to cook the steak and salad


Men cooking salads is the I don't like to cook hint....................... lol


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all. Rise and whine


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yay! Back to school!


----------



## Spooky1

Back to work and packing up the lab to move next week.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy New Year to All!! You said it Vlad - Rise and Whine. Back to work. 

Nice drawing ya did, Draik.

Wow Patti - already got some of the Christmas presents for this year under your belt. Good planning!


Yesterday took down the tree and outside lights and decorations. By last night I boxed the inside decorations and got most of the boxes in the basement. Tonight I will be taking down the last three boxes and then the issue of storing them back in their rightful spot begins. Looking forward to having the house back to looking "bare".


----------



## Vlad

> Yay! Back to school!


Pay attention this time......... lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice sketch, Draik!

January 3 is:

Festival of Sleep Day - this one is for Deb and Vlad and Scareme and all the other insomniacs
Fruitcake Toss Day - Haunti posted a video of this a few pages back
Humiliation Day - I vote for no humiliation on this day - or any other, for that matter, unless it's, like, really deserved:googly:


----------



## Jaybo

Hauntiholik said:


> Yay! Back to school!


----------



## Hauntiholik

LMAO! I love that commercial Jaybo.


----------



## Jaybo

I think every parent loves that commercial. I know I do!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

at one time this commercial would have horrified me. LOL...now i find it very hillarious!

as for national festival of sleep...i'm celebrating that already. I'm just comming to the last stage of my allergies. lots of sleep.


----------



## Draik41895

Still sick. I want food. I need to see the doctor today. I'm sleepy.


----------



## debbie5

We need more cash coming into our budget. Seriously thinking about selling hand pies (like a Hot Pocket) outside the high school....damned economy.


----------



## aquariumreef

-12*f today. 

Think my toes look a little blue...


----------



## Spooky1

Damn, AR. Now I feel better about it being only 25 degrees with a wind chill of 13 here. We had some snow flurries here at lunchtime too.


----------



## Hauntiholik

it's 50 here at work  bring on the swimsuits


----------



## Vlad

I need a drink.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Vlad said:


> I need a drink.


----------



## debbie5

YAY for sales at the grocery store: Whole chickens at .89 a pound (got one at .58 a pound). Pasta at .49 a box. Cheap onions & potatos. I made a list of 14 meals I can make with what I still have on hand. 
I have only 3 Valium to get me through winter.....


----------



## Vlad

> Jim Beam me up


Yes please


----------



## RoxyBlue

Grab the beer before the kid gets it, Vlad!

baby_beer by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## scareme

That reminds me of the time my son was about 16 months old and got a hold of my Dad's beer bottle. He was hiding in a closet taking a drink. For the next two days every time I changed his diaper I would yell at my Dad that if he ever left his beer where Ty could get a hold of again, he'd be the one changing those poopy diapers. There was some bad stuff in those diapers.


----------



## debbie5

Hahhahahhaa!! My mom used to feed my then-baby kid an entire jar of prunes for dessert after dinner, and then I'd pick up the kid & take her home. I finally had to threaten to shove one of the pruney diapers in her mailbox to get her to stop it!


----------



## debbie5

PS- I am an icecube. And a Fembot.


----------



## Headless

Vlad said:


> Men cooking salads is the I don't like to cook hint....................... lol


Well actually he DOES cook. Tonight it's meat & pasta. He insists since I work and he's stuck at home all day. I'm not complaining!!!!



RoxyBlue said:


> January 3 is:
> 
> Festival of Sleep Day - this one is for Deb and Vlad and Scareme and all the other insomniacs
> Fruitcake Toss Day - Haunti posted a video of this a few pages back
> Humiliation Day - I vote for no humiliation on this day - or any other, for that matter, unless it's, like, really deserved:googly:


I'll take a sleep, I'll pass on the fruitcake (obviously moldy anyway if it needs tossing) and humiliation - HAH - I can humiliate myself in a moment - I don't need a whole day! 



Jaybo said:


> Back to School Funny Staples Commercial


A first view for me but we both had a good laugh!!!!



aquariumreef said:


> -12*f today.
> 
> Think my toes look a little blue...


Would it make you feel better if I told you it was only 77 today?

Resolved a big issue at work today so I feel pretty happy about that. Still - hanging out for the weekend. Talk about lack of motivation. A real struggle to keep focused that's for sure. I kept thinking how nice it would have been to have the extra week off but then I have no doubt I would have been worse next week!!!!

Had a call from my daughter to say she is coming home Sunday to stay for a few days - but it seems a few days is until next Thursday - One has to ask what's going on when you want to trade your usual life for 5 days with your mum....


----------



## Vlad

Good morning everyone. A balmy 12 degrees here this morning. Fed the kitten cats their usual hot breakfast so that they're all energized to trash the house while I'm off making cat food money. Life is sweet.


----------



## Hauntiholik

morning Vlad. Sounds like you spoil your kittens.


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 4th is....
* Trivia Day - a day to celebrate those bits of useless knowledge that most people have crammed in their brains.

* World Braille Day - today is the birthday of Louis Braille, the inventor of the braille system which allows visually impaired people the ability to read and write.

* World Hypnotism Day - this day was established to help educate people about hypnotism and dispel the myths.

* National Spaghetti Day


----------



## debbie5

Oh. My. It's. So. Cold.


----------



## Spooky1

* National Spaghetti Day - I made a big batch of spaghetti on New Years day and we'll be eating it for the the next month or so. 

It was in the low teens this morning for our dog walk. brrrrr.


----------



## debbie5

My mom wants to buy my daughter a 3/4 sized violin on ebay that we are watching, but I need to find one of those sites that (for free) will bid for you at last minute to make sure you win the auction. I have Googled several phrases/terms but cannot find a bidding site. I used a service like this years ago, and can't remember what it was. Any suggestions on terminology to Google or site, please??
Menu: Meatball subs and Patti's onion soup tonight.  Hot, steamy goodness.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I would recommend not buying a violin off eBay. That's not to suggest you can't get a decent violin from an unknown buyer, but you really need to hear the instrument in person.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Nobody wants the chocolate dipped cinnamon gummy bears here. More for me.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hauntiholik said:


> Nobody wants the chocolate dipped cinnamon gummy bears here. More for me.


And did you know this before you bought them ?


----------



## Headless

Moaning all...... yes moaning - not morning.... went to bed at 10 - woke at 12 - gave up at 3.... I'm wondering if it's a Hauntforum symptom...

Vlad I think sometimes I'm off to make dog food money too!!!

Haunti - I'm now WIDE awake after looking at your swirly thing - so I don't think it worked. Actually I could even go a hypnotic sleep right now.

Deb - I agree with Roxy - not all violins are created equal and given you'll be listening to a cat getting killed until said student masters the instrument - you might as well be listening to a dead cat with good tone!!!! Although I must say re the Ebay thing - I'm a swoop to kill in the last 10 seconds kind of girl myself - nothing like the thrill of the catch LOL. I thought there were a couple of bidding companies around but I can't say I've ever used them and the Ebay bid system IMHO is simply designed to push up the prices before the end of the auction.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bone Dancer said:


> And did you know this before you bought them ?


They came in a gift basket that was delivered to the office from Mountain Man Fruit & Nut Company. These gummies were all that was left.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Headless said:


> Haunti - I'm now WIDE awake after looking at your swirly thing - so I don't think it worked. Actually I could even go a hypnotic sleep right now.


Are you craving spaghetti now? Hehehe


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for lunch......


----------



## debbie5

re:violin..it's a good brand with good resale and she'll only have it for the next 4 years cuz it's 3/4 size. I'm not concerned about tone as right now, I'm happy if she just hits the notes without any off-notes. I never knew that with a violin, it is so easy to play sharp/flat. Or that it makes the dog "sing"...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*HACK HACK* last night sucked. I was running a fever all night last night with chills included. my sister was really good about keeping an eye on my blood sugar and temps. i'm feeling better now. thank goodness for day/night quill...and also those vics covered tissues. i'm almost out of the woods now.


----------



## Death's Door

I have an earworm - the damn muppets, "manamana" dammit. I've had it for the past two friggin' days.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You need something to counteract that song, DW


----------



## debbie5

LOL! Love that Roxy!!


----------



## Draik41895

Lets keep digging til this thing is buried! lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love those two old crusty gentlemen


----------



## Evil Queen

Did Roxy say she loves crusty old men?


----------



## niblique71

RoxyBlue said:


> ^I would recommend not buying a violin off eBay. That's not to suggest you can't get a decent violin from an unknown buyer, but you really need to hear the instrument in person.


I agree with Roxy on this one. I don't know if you can wait but my niece is about to graduate from a 3/4 shortly. if your interested i can make a few calls to see when she's gonna move up and how much the 3/4 is.


----------



## GothicCandle

weeee I got a net book. My desktop can stay internet and virus free and i can get online with ability to use flash(which my phone can't), know what that means?? i can use the graveyard chat again!!!! yayyyy.


----------



## debbie5

Hubby cracks me up....our houses are so close together here (only 10 feet separate us and other houses) and the neigbors constantly listen & peek out their windows at us.....so the dog is in backyard & barking. Hubby opens the door and yells (in his best hillbilly voice) "GITCHER ASS IN HERE, DOG.. BEFORE YOU FREEZE YOUR P#CKER OFF!" He never says naughty stuff like that!! Tee hee....


----------



## debbie5

Why does the Sponsor & Vendor forum have no "edit" button on their posts? Under X-Treeme Geek Clearance Sale"..?


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> Why does the Sponsor & Vendor forum have no "edit" button on their posts? Under X-Treeme Geek Clearance Sale"..?


Probably got taken away after you said pecker.


----------



## debbie5

I never said "pecker". Birds eat with their peckers. I **TYPED** P#CKER. Totally different.

Semantics.


----------



## Headless

LOL Crusty and Peckers .... hmmmmm I am glad I signed in tonight LOL

Well I'm just really unhappy this evening. Got the new phone bill. I understand that there have been lots of calls over the last month with the passing of Shane's mum and all - but so much over the usual bill when we are really struggling financially just didn't make my week. 

Really going to have to look at a way of bringing in some extra cash. One wage isn't working for us at the moment that's for sure.


----------



## debbie5

There are currently 6 modest sized homes with nice lawns & backyards for sale within a one block radius of me. Might I suggest this would be a nice start to our "Halloweentown" concept, where all us haunters live together and it's Halloween every day?? 

Good side yard for haunting...http://www.prudentialmanor.com/pages/152573/sys_0/id_215685/NY/Schenectady/1569-GRAND-BLVD.aspx


----------



## Headless

How much fun would that be!!!!!!


----------



## trishaanne

Deb, that looks good on paper. However, it's COLD where you live..lol. Besides, with my luck the only house that is available would be on the other side of your crazy neighbor. I like a bit of space between houses, and I'm pretty sure I would not get along with them. And unless one of those houses is a big old Victorian with 8 bedrooms and bathrooms, it won't work for us. Hell, I need an entire house just for the Halloween stuff..lol. One box-truck type moving vehicle was entirely packed, front to back, top to bottom with just Halloween stuff. It was then that I realized how much stuff we have..:googly:
Plus there is still stuff in the spare room, and the attic. (I'm trying to get rid of some of it, I really am)

If we are doing a haunters commune, I vote warmer climate (North or South Carolina), where there aren't 50-60 MPH winds and millions of gallons of rain and/or snow falling the entire month of October!


----------



## stagehand1975

debbie5 said:


> There are currently 6 modest sized homes with nice lawns & backyards for sale within a one block radius of me. Might I suggest this would be a nice start to our "Halloweentown" concept, where all us haunters live together and it's Halloween every day??
> 
> Good side yard for haunting...http://www.prudentialmanor.com/pages/152573/sys_0/id_215685/NY/Schenectady/1569-GRAND-BLVD.aspx


I am thinking about moving too...


----------



## stagehand1975

That's what happens everytime I go out of town, I think every place is better than where I live now.


----------



## Death's Door

Slipped and slided into work this morning. It snowed last night and got a coating which made the back roads fun the drive.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Why does the Sponsor & Vendor forum have no "edit" button on their posts? Under X-Treeme Geek Clearance Sale"..?


It's to keep people from changing sale prices/offers.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Today is the National Western Stock Show parade through the streets of downtown Denver.






Watch where you walk people. Yeehaw!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a charming little house, Deb. I think the same house in our area would be listed for twice as much

North Carolina is a lovely place to be in the winter, but not so attractive when hurricane season starts


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 5th is....

* National Bird Day - No, not National flip the bird day. Today is to raise the awareness of birds. Hmmm, really sounds kind of stupid. Just leave your sun roof open or wash your car and leave it under a tree and then you'll be aware of birds.






* National Whipped Cream Day - today is the birthday of Aaron Lapin, the inventor of Reddi-wip, the canned whipped cream.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, that's one boatload of starlings!


----------



## Draik41895

Oh yeah guys, I finally did another vlog. forgot to post it for you guys






Comment and subscribe and stuff!


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Damn, that's one boatload of starlings!


An amazing video. I would almost say that was two boatloads.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know, Draik, you don't look at all like your avatar

I'm not at all surprised you're sick. Eating a humongo burrito like that would make anyone ill:googly:


----------



## Headless

That's a lot of birds....

Well at least I made it to 4:30 am this morning - that was until Shane realized he hadn't put out the rubbish bins and I have to say they make a lot of noise dragging them down a 100ft gravel driveway. So I'm up. Blah.........

On the positive side - it's now Friday and I only have 4 hours of work this morning and my week is done. YAY!! More party planning for the weekend, a visit from my daughter which looks like extending through the week, and hopefully some sleep!!!!! Although you know what they say about the best laid plans.


----------



## debbie5

It's weird that Headless is a day ahead of us. I keep thinking for a moment I'm a day behind when I read the posts! "Wait..it's FRIDAY!?? I thought it was THURSDAY>>..oh, yeah....riigghhttt...Aussie time. "


----------



## debbie5

That burrito is scary-big. BURP!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> There are currently 6 modest sized homes with nice lawns & backyards for sale within a one block radius of me. Might I suggest this would be a nice start to our "Halloweentown" concept, where all us haunters live together and it's Halloween every day??
> 
> Good side yard for haunting...http://www.prudentialmanor.com/pages/152573/sys_0/id_215685/NY/Schenectady/1569-GRAND-BLVD.aspx


theres a bunch of houses on my street too.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

murphy's law is in full effect here.

just spent 80+ bucks on a refurbished computer tower and now this keyboard is screwing up. i really have to pound the 'a' key to make it work. grrrrr


----------



## debbie5

WTH? About 4 more houses for sale popped up today for sale!! Every block in about a 6 block radius has 1-3 houses for sale on **each block**. I live in a pretty stable neighborhood and have never seen this before. Economy?? Yikes.


----------



## stagehand1975

Worst part about that is that if they sell for decent prices, it might make you taxes go up. Local governments often base assesments on what the houses around an area are.selling.for.


----------



## debbie5

stagehand1975 said:


> Worst part about that is that if they sell for decent prices, it might make you taxes go up. Local governments often base assesments on what the houses around an area are.selling.for.


Everything is at rock bottom prices here. Once they sell, I might apply for a tax reduction, as my taxes were based on boom-market-prices. And, I was seeing if we could move & possibly escape The Drunkies....


----------



## Draik41895

Krusty KraaaayAAAayaaaAaAAAb Pizza! Iss the Pizza! For you, and (high pitched) MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No pizza for you, young man! You're still sick, which means you need to stay on a diet of weak tea and toast:jol:


----------



## stagehand1975

debbie5 said:


> Everything is at rock bottom prices here. Once they sell, I might apply for a tax reduction, as my taxes were based on boom-market-prices. And, I was seeing if we could move & possibly escape The Drunkies....


That house in the link is a nice house. Plus its got all that garage space.


----------



## aquariumreef

Hmm, I want to go see the 'running of the bulls' that some college here puts on every year, today.


----------



## Abby Normal

I really need to get caller ID on my phone


----------



## Jaybo

I'm sitting here eating Onion soup, drinking a nice Shiner Hefeweizen with a twist of lemon (Texas take on a good German wheat beer) and looking at houses in Debbie's neighborhood in New York. 

Trying to figure out how to combine the gorgeous countryside you guys have up there with my beloved Texas. *SIGH* I need a summer house up North.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Went and saw Tintin - I had a great time!


----------



## debbie5

(Shhhhh...don't tell Jaybo, but up here, the grass is GREEN,too.)


----------



## Draik41895

Da da da Daaaaah!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Jaybo said:


> I'm sitting here eating Onion soup, drinking a nice Shiner Hefeweizen with a twist of lemon (Texas take on a good German wheat beer) and looking at houses in Debbie's neighborhood in New York.
> 
> Trying to figure out how to combine the gorgeous countryside you guys have up there with my beloved Texas. *SIGH* I need a summer house up North.


i'm right there with you Jaybo. its waaaaaay to hot here in the summer. never bbeen to new york except on a brief gas run during a trip to canada. apparently it was cheaper then in canada at the time


----------



## Dark Angel 27

that shield looks like it came from the Zelda universe....yeah as if that don't spew out for everyone to know what a major nerd i am. lol. my brain is very sleep deprived...nighty night everyone...oohhh not long have i to go before i reach the next celestial level of that house of whooores......that is all.


----------



## aquariumreef

Draik41895 said:


> Da da da Daaaaah!


I prefer toon-link. But adultish him is kinda nice too.

Made homemade Samoa GS cookies. Look-wise, they look bad, but they are worth punching an elderly lady over.:ninja:


----------



## Vlad

Good morning everyone!



> Shhhhh...don't tell Jaybo, but up here, the grass is GREEN,too


Try drying it longer.


----------



## scareme

I had to go to the dentist this morning. He asked me where the stitches were that he put in. I told him they just fell out. He told me I was being too ruff. Do you think he believed me? This bright light is hurting my eyes. I'm going back to bed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice shield, Draik!

Scareme, I wonder what constitutes "rough" when it comes to dentistry? Something like, oh, I don't know, chewing food while eating?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

aquariumreef said:


> I prefer toon-link. But adultish him is kinda nice too.
> 
> Made homemade Samoa GS cookies. Look-wise, they look bad, but they are worth punching an elderly lady over.:ninja:


hmm....i was thinking about girl scout cookies too....i promised myself this time i would hve the fundge to pay for some tag alongs & thin mints.


----------



## Draik41895

any excuse to punch an elderly lady.


...and eat cookies


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Here's what can happen if you annoy an elderly lady:


----------



## debbie5

Keebler makes a Samoa-like cookie that tastes exactly like the Girl Scout ones. Texture is a tiny bit softer.


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's Friday....why doesn't it feel like it?


----------



## scareme

scareme said:


> I had to go to the dentist this morning. He asked me where the stitches were that he put in. I told him they just fell out. He told me I was being too ruff. Do you think he believed me? This bright light is hurting my eyes. I'm going back to bed.


Well, maybe I didn't tell 100% of the truth. They did fall out, after I cut them with a scissors. I just assumed he knew I was lying. How can you tell? My lips are moving.


----------



## scareme

I feel like a kid before Christmas. I don't know if I'll be able to sleep tonight. Can't wait to go to Allen H's class tomorrow in Dallas. I'll have to leave here about 7:30 to get there by 11:00. I'm so excited!


----------



## Spooky1

Have a safe trip and have fun scareme!


----------



## Dixie

See ya tomorrow Scareme!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hauntiholik said:


> It's Friday....why doesn't it feel like it?


Because the first day of the week was a holiday; plus we are all reeling from Christmas and New Years.

Just my opinion. This year feels werider than past years. I may leave my angels on the roof on for another week; nah I won't .


----------



## aquariumreef

My Friday sucks now. Just found out a fairly close friend of mine died of a heart attack.


----------



## scareme

Sorry to hear that AR. Not a good way to start off the weekend.


----------



## Bone Dancer

scareme said:


> I feel like a kid before Christmas. I don't know if I'll be able to sleep tonight. Can't wait to go to Allen H's class tomorrow in Dallas. I'll have to leave here about 7:30 to get there by 11:00. I'm so excited!


Take pictures for the rest of poor souls.


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 7th is....
* Harlem Globetrotters Day - today celebrates the basketball first game of the Harlem Globetrotters on January 7th, 1927.

* I'm Not Going To Take It Anymore Day - just what it sounds like. If you're fed up, let it out!






* Old Rock Day - Do you feel as old as a fossil? Too bad. This day isn't about you. Today is a day to learn more about geology and paleontology.

* Distaff Day - today is the day after the 12 days of Christmas. In medieval Europe, this would be the day to return to work.

* National Tempura Day - yum! Time for some lightly battered and deep fried seafood and veggies.

* Fruitcake Toss Day (first Saturday in January) - huh? I thought we already celebrated this? Some calendars have this on January 3rd and some on January 7th. I think it all comes down to which ever day is closest to a weekend so people can participate in hurling uneaten fruitcake into the wild blue yonder.

* 100th birthday of the creator for the Addams Family, Charles Addams.


----------



## Jaybo

Hauntiholik said:


> January 7th is....
> * Fruitcake Toss Day (first Saturday in January) - huh? I thought we already celebrated this? Some calendars have this on January 3rd and some on January 7th. I think it all comes down to which ever day is closest to a weekend so people can participate in hurling uneaten fruitcake into the wild blue yonder.


Or there is so much fruit cake in the world, we need two days to toss all of it.

Or fruit cake is so traumatic we need a second day to vent all frustrations.

Or we just like launching things a lot. Quite a LOT!

Just be careful that you don't invoke the wrath of Frank:


----------



## debbie5

My twin 21 year old nieces are visiting us **without** their parents (who are home sick). It's very cool hanging out with them. My brother is VERY private, so it's hard to really know him. Alas, his girls are a refreshing 180 from him. Hilarious! Good thing one has blonde highlights, or I would not be able to tell who is who!


----------



## Draik41895

It's Luigi time!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy birthday, Charles Addams!

Spooky1 had tempura shrimp for lunch today, just in time for the holiday:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Yes I did and it was yummy!


----------



## stagehand1975

It's my day jobs winter party tonight. It's also my girlfriends birthday. She gets to drink tonight for free.


----------



## debbie5

stagehand1975 said:


> It's my day jobs winter party tonight. It's also my girlfriends birthday. She gets to drink tonight for free.


Enjoy!


----------



## debbie5

Chat??


----------



## Hauntiholik

chat time


----------



## scareme

Just getting home from Dallas. Had a great time. Learned a lot. There was two tables full of really good food. And got to meet some new people from here on hauntforum. I was almost to the Texas border when I remembered I didn't have the camera. Sorry BoneDancer. There might be some pictures or video on Allen H's site.


----------



## Vlad

Good it's almost not morning anymore everyone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still catching up on the episodes of Twilight Zone we recorded during the New Year's Eve marathon.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, my new truck's water pump went out day before yesterday, and my mechanic said it will be fixed tomorrow. I want it back.


----------



## Draik41895

I watched like all of those Roxy, One thing I can do with my mom. In other news, im so sleepy im literally falling asleep in my dreams.


----------



## Spooky1

It was almost 70 here yesterday, and is 50 today. It's so warm I decided to clean some windows inside and out. All the Christmas lights are now packed away and now I can watch some football.


----------



## Evil Queen

Been watching Face Off today, can't wait for the season 2 premiere Wednesday night.


----------



## debbie5

I loved the warm weather on Friday...I actually washed down the front porch. Today, I organized our food stores in the basement so we are ready for the inevitable winter power outage. Valentine's Day lights are up, since I was eyerolled & told by my family I could NOT put up a fluorescent drawing of MLK on the front door and use UV lights on it. I hate skipping a holiday. Why are there no Groundhog's Day lights??


----------



## Hauntiholik

looks like a liquid dinner


----------



## scareme

Who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of men?


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Shadow knows!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

The Shadow knows!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of shadows.....


----------



## Spooky1

scareme said:


> Who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of men?


This is a sexist remark. Are there no women with evil lurking in their hearts? :googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> This is a sexist remark. Are there no women with evil lurking in their hearts? :googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

lol hunti!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Me!! (hands up) I have evil in my heart. I just fight it and being good is so much easier.


----------



## GothicCandle

sleeping over at a friend's house: Fun. Sleeping on the floor: Not fun


----------



## stagehand1975

We all need a little evil inside to do what we do.


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 9th is....
* Play God Day - with great power comes great responsibility. Don't screw it up. 

* National Apricot Day

* National Clean Off Your Desk Day

* Organize Your Home Day

* National Static Electricity Day


----------



## Death's Door

Morning All!!!

Play God Day - hmmmm - got me thinking. If I do screw up I can always say that God made me do it.

Saturday I cleaned the house put everything back that I stored in the back den. Felt good just hanging out on the couch and chillin' on Sunday. I like this time after the holidays. From September til New Years I feel like I'm on a scheduling spree both work and home.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

you don't want to see what my desk looks like today....


----------



## scareme

Good Morning. Another day without sleep. Why would they schedule apricot day in Jan.? Why not schedule it when apricots are in season. I bet when I go to the store today there won't be any fresh ones. I guess I'll pick up some canned ones and celebrate. I love me some apricots.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Messy desks are scary:jol:

At home today, so instead of cleaning my desk, I'll strip the bed completely and get all the blankies and the bedspread washed. That's an all-day process since none of those items dry on a single dryer run.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> Messy desks are scary:jol:
> 
> At home today, so instead of cleaning my desk, I'll strip the bed completely and get all the blankies and the bedspread washed. That's an all-day process since none of those items dry on a single dryer run.


That's what I'm doing today too, for my son. He brought blankets and comforters and dumped them in the garage and said he'd wash them later. So I'll do it just to get them out of the garage. I guess I like the thought that my little boy still needs me.


----------



## stagehand1975

RoxyBlue said:


> Messy desks are scary:jol:
> 
> At home today, so instead of cleaning my desk, I'll strip the bed completely and get all the blankies and the bedspread washed. That's an all-day process since none of those items dry on a single dryer run.


It may be time to have the dryer guts cleaned out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Nah, the vents are clear. Heavier, bulky items like the bedspread have to be spun at a lower speed in the washer after the final rinse, so they aren't particularly "damp dry" before going into the dryer. For everything else, the dryer works like a champ

P.S. It's snowing here!


----------



## debbie5

I'm taking both of my children in for genetic testing, as last night, they saw a box of mashed potato flakes and said, ""OOOOoo!! I LOVE those!! Can we have them with dinner tomorrow??" 

These cannot be my loin fruit....


----------



## RavenLunatic

just some moody music for a rainy day


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> I'm taking both of my children in for genetic testing, as last night, they saw a box of mashed potato flakes and said, ""OOOOoo!! I LOVE those!! Can we have them with dinner tomorrow??"
> 
> These cannot be my loin fruit....


I've always prefered potato flakes to mashed potatoes. I know, hubby thinks I'm weird. Had my canned apricots to celebrate apricot day. Didn't bother to clean the desk top or home. I pick my battles. Me vs apricots, I win. Me vs the house, house wins.


----------



## debbie5

Child is playing the violin all wrong and it sounds flat and like Halloween (minor notes) music. It's gonna be a long winter.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Blazing Saddles is on !


----------



## Spooky1

* National Clean Off Your Desk Day - We just moved the office today, so my old desk it very clean now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Playing violin keeps you humble because it gives you so many opportunities to sound bad:jol:


----------



## debbie5

Roxy- I never realized how many things you have to keep in mind when playing the violin, or it all goes to hell in a handbasket!! I'll stick with my clarinet. Breathe + fingers = music.

And on a side note: Hungry Jack brand potato flakes are total suckage...not as tv dinner-ish, potato-ey as other brands.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spooky1 said:


> * National Clean Off Your Desk Day - We just moved the office today, so my old desk it very clean now.


And did you take a picture of it to remember how it looked?


----------



## debbie5

...watching Vincent Price's "Last Man On Earth" (aka "I Am Legend") and enjoying the cameo of a black poodle who looks exactly like my dog.


----------



## Headless

LARGE NOTE TO SELF - do not disappear from the forum for 4 days in a row - 79 threads to catch up on - and what if I miss something IMPORTANT by not reading every last one of them??????? 



debbie5 said:


> It's weird that Headless is a day ahead of us. I keep thinking for a moment I'm a day behind when I read the posts! "Wait..it's FRIDAY!?? I thought it was THURSDAY>>..oh, yeah....riigghhttt...Aussie time. "


LOL Ahhhhh Confusion!!!!! 
My work here is done.



scareme said:


> I had to go to the dentist this morning. He asked me where the stitches were that he put in. I told him they just fell out. He told me I was being too ruff. Do you think he believed me? This bright light is hurting my eyes. I'm going back to bed.





scareme said:


> Well, maybe I didn't tell 100% of the truth. They did fall out, after I cut them with a scissors. I just assumed he knew I was lying. How can you tell? My lips are moving.


BAHAHAHAHA the funny thing is I read the first post and said Well you probably shouldn't have tried cutting them out yourself. And then thought OH MAREE THAT'S AN AWFUL THING TO THINK!!!! hahahahahahaha



aquariumreef said:


> My Friday sucks now. Just found out a fairly close friend of mine died of a heart attack.


AR so sorry to hear your news. Always so sad to lose a friend.



Hauntiholik said:


> January 7th is....
> 
> * Fruitcake Toss Day (first Saturday in January) - huh? I thought we already celebrated this? Some calendars have this on January 3rd and some on January 7th. I think it all comes down to which ever day is closest to a weekend so people can participate in hurling uneaten fruitcake into the wild blue yonder.


Maybe they just felt there were so many tossers in the world today that they needed more days like this to accommodate them... I dunno - just a thought.....



Hauntiholik said:


> January 9th is....
> 
> * Organize Your Home Day


They have A DAY for this?????????? Not a WEEK?????? sigh



debbie5 said:


> Child is playing the violin all wrong and it sounds flat and like Halloween (minor notes) music. It's gonna be a long winter.


LOL Debbie - record it - it might come in handy in October!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

boo


----------



## Vlad

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## debbie5

Bleggghhhhhh.


----------



## Draik41895

And now for this song of the day!


----------



## Death's Door

morbid mike said:


> boo


Well hello stranger! What happened? The wifey finally let you out of the basement?

Good morning all. Went back to the gym last night and and soon as I swiped my card, a beeping signal started and one of the employees came over and checked me out saying that I haven't been there in 97 days. I told them that I am alive and well and they can call off the search and from the way my clothes are fitting, I am aware that I haven't been there. 

Did a light workout (30 minutes treadmill and some core exercises) to get back into the groove. Due to my work and home schedule, it looks like I will be going to the gym only twice a week. I will try to take a few walks around the neighborhood to make up for it.


----------



## Evil Queen

Hey Mike stopped by!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ack!! My coworker is wearing too much perfume. I can taste it!


----------



## Vlad

> Ack!! My coworker is wearing too much perfume. I can taste it!


ummm................


----------



## debbie5

Hauntiholik said:


> Ack!! My coworker is wearing too much perfume. I can taste it!


OMG I HATE that. Some old bag who works the church's bake sales always wears a TON of very strong, old lady/oriental perfume...gag. I want to smell pies, not Gagamaggot #5.


----------



## debbie5

So much for all those Women's Studies classes I took in college..now I'm referring to an elderly woman as an "old bag"...LOL at myself.


----------



## debbie5

Draik41895 said:


> And now for this song of the day!


Hey Draik...have you ever checked out the Dean Martin show on youtube?? He was THE COOLEST guy, ever. Very funny, and he **never** rehearsed which made for some funny semi-bloopers, which were left in and made it to air.


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> boo


And where have you been hiding all this time, young man?:jol:



Hauntiholik said:


> Ack!! My coworker is wearing too much perfume. I can taste it!


Don't you just hate that? It's like when you're driving down the road singing and you take a deep breath a split second before the car passes a pile of road kill that you didn't see until too late. Nasty


----------



## debbie5

... wasting time, watching Cher videos and interviews and remembering how I used to be GLUED to the tv, watching all the variety shows in the 70's, and especially loved Cher's sassy intelligence. Now, I look at her vids (especially "If I Could Turn Back Time") and am frightened at how thin she was...at 43! Yikes. Then again, I'm that thin.

Underneath.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Vlad said:


> ummm................


Hey! I'm 5 feet away from her.

Not far enough away to stop coughing though. Another coworker is complaining that her eyes are burning and she sits 25 feet away!

*cough* *gag*


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Hauntiholik said:


> Hey! I'm 5 feet away from her.
> 
> Not far enough away to stop coughing though. Another coworker is complaining that her eyes are burning and she sits 25 feet away!
> 
> *cough* *gag*


that is why I don't work in an offic any more. I'd be to tempted to throw water on her or run be overly dramatic saying I couldn't breath and it;s killing me.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Child is playing the violin all wrong and it sounds flat and like Halloween (minor notes) music. It's gonna be a long winter.


but Debbie, surely you could see the opportunity for free haunt music...if it bothers you so much imagine the effect it could have on visitors next year!



morbid mike said:


> boo


*scolding voice* there you are young man, I've been looking everywhere for you!


----------



## scareme

morbid mike said:


> boo


That's it? You leave us for months and that's all you have to say? You think I'm just going to say I missed you? No, I'm going to stick my boot up your bottom. Making us worry like that. I'm so mad I could just....... oh, get over here you big lug and let me give you a hug. ((())) But I'm warning you, if you ever leave me like that again, look out for my boot. Besides, who's going to help me spend all that government money on props.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Saw a reference the other day to an article about a man who was using a skeleton to drive in the HOV lanes. My first thought was "I wonder if he's a member of HauntForum?".


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> Saw a reference the other day to an article about a man who was using a skeleton to drive in the HOV lanes. My first thought was "I wonder if he's a member of HauntForum?".


When I got Jasper, my grave reacher from Mr. Chicken, I took him with me to the Dallas M&T for show and tell. On the way back I had him seatbelted into the passengers seat. I'd look over into the HOV lane, then at Jasper, then back at the lane. But I didn't. Jasper said he was enjoying the ride and was in no hurry to get home. Does anyone else's props talk to them?


----------



## RoxyBlue

My props talk to me when I'm creating them, with comments typically along the line of "No, don't take me in that direction!". That's why it sometimes takes a while to get one done. You just can't take a prop in an artistic direction it doesn't want to go.


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 10th is....
* National Cut Your Energy Costs Day

* Peculiar People Day - are you odd or strange? Do you know someone who is? Appreciate the weird people today. You know you're humming it your head......people are strange when you're a stranger....

* Save the Eagles Day - day a to honor our National Symbol. Sorry, I can't help but think of the scene from Addams Family Values here.

Pugsley shoots an arrow into the air during archery
Becky Martin-Granger: It's an American Bald Eagle!
Gary Granger: Aren't they extinct?
Wednesday: They are now.​
* National Bittersweet Chocolate Day


----------



## Draik41895

debbie5 said:


> Hey Draik...have you ever checked out the Dean Martin show on youtube?? He was THE COOLEST guy, ever. Very funny, and he **never** rehearsed which made for some funny semi-bloopers, which were left in and made it to air.


I actually have bunch of the show on dvd, its Hilarious.


----------



## aquariumreef

Possibility of school being canceled tomorrow, random 40* weather will make ice on the roads. _But_ there is also supposed to be 95 mph winds too.


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> January 10th is....
> 
> * Peculiar People Day - are you odd or strange? Do you know someone who is? Appreciate the weird people today. You know you're humming it your head......people are strange when you're a stranger....


----------



## debbie5

It was a good day for hubby at work (he's a security guard outside a inner city bank). He watched as a woman across the street from the bank took her shirt off in front of her 3rd story apartment window and threw it out the window...then she threw her bra out. Later, she reappeared with only a thong and a pointy party hat on & danced on top of her radiator in the now-open window. It was when she started throwing CD cases, beer bottles and a metal crutch out the window and onto the street below that police were called...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Don't you just hate when people litter.


----------



## morbidmike

no progress lately ....marriage problems seem to suck the life out a person......marriage counciling sux!!!!!!! and I hate it were doing better on our own trying to work it out....today will probably be our last day with him due to a wise crack he made about my time in the military you know you just dont talk smack about a veteran ....and this guy is a Christian counselor ...its true jack A$$'s come from all walks of life


----------



## debbie5

And no si-windin, bush-whackin', horn-swagglin', cracker-crukker is gonna row﻿ away bizzkit cutter!


----------



## debbie5

Ohhh, mike..sorry to hear about that. I wasted over a year with a counsellor I didn't mesh with at all. Best of luck, hun.


----------



## trishaanne

Sorry to hear that Mike. Just because some people have a Masters degree and call themselves counselors does not mean they are good at it or even know what they are doing. It's a shame we aren't closer...hubby is a GREAT counselor. Just stay positive and do what you have to do. Just know that all of us are here for you if you need a shoulder to lean on or just someone to talk to.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, Mike, that makes me sad I don't have much experience with marital problems other than how I've seen it tear up people's lives and families. I know a lot of couples go through rough spots on occasion. One of my friends used to refer to those difficulties as "bumps along the road of life", the hidden wisdom being that, once you get over that bump, the road is smooth again, at least for a while.

Whatever you're going through, the things that brought you together in the first place, and have kept you together, are still there in both of you. The things that make you both worth loving are still there. They may be a little buried at the moment, but they can still be found.


----------



## PirateLady

Why can't repairmen tell you an exact time they are going to be at your house instead of a 5 hour leeway for them to come. Had to take a half day off from work today for the ref. repair man to come...between 12 and 5.... So here I sit waiting... lovely way to spend an afternoon..... doing laundry and waiting on the repair man..... LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Just think of it as "catch-up on the forum" time

And I've never figured that out either. I can understand a two hour window, but five seems a bit excessive.


----------



## PirateLady

Yes Roxy and that's what I have been doing... Well he came... ice maker is shot due to a leak in the water valve in the freezer so now we have to wait another week because he didn't have the part that we needed on his truck..(imagine that) So we just have a bag of Ice and bottled water LOL


----------



## scareme

PirateLady said:


> Why can't repairmen tell you an exact time they are going to be at your house instead of a 5 hour leeway for them to come. Had to take a half day off from work today for the ref. repair man to come...between 12 and 5.... So here I sit waiting... lovely way to spend an afternoon..... doing laundry and waiting on the repair man..... LOL


Well at least it's not your washing machine that's broken, or you would have nothing to do.

Sorry to hear about that Mike. And you're right about Jacka$$es coming from all places in life. When marriage counseling didn't work out for my sister and her ex, the jerk counselor asked her out. She said no, your're married. He said he wasn't, he just wore a ring because people didn't like to come to a marriage counselor who was divorced. What a creep.


----------



## Spooky1

New office/cube is together and server and internet is back up!

Mike, sorry to hear you're having a tough time. Hope you're back on the road to marital bliss soon.


----------



## debbie5

Mike, if you promise to bury my spouse in your cellar, I'll keep yours in mine...

Oh sorry! "INAPPROPRIATE"! LOL..(running away)>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Vlad

Conference calls............ZzzzzzzzzzzzzzZzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## scareme

I've got the last of the christmas things put away, now for my Valentine's decorations.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I'm done decorating until Halloween. I refuse to drive my self insane with more then two holidays. Nope now we star greaing up for spring planting. I love living on a farm.


----------



## debbie5

I'm writing down where my money goes and is spent over the course of the next month. This should be interesting. Violin lessons & rental are killing us. I seriously am gonna have The Child run a lemonade stand in the summer to help defray violin costs. I wonder if I can sell a kidney?


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Mike - sorry to hear about that. I hope it all works out for you. Marriage can be a job in itself. Take care and stay away from the a##hole counselor. 

Have patience with the freezer, PirateLady. Eventually it will get fixed. The word is eventually.

Spooky - glad to hear you got your new cubbie up and running. 

I was going to go to the movies tonight and see "The Devil Inside", but from the reviews I reading, it doesn't sound like something I don't want to waste a gift certificate on. I think I will stay home and watch the DVD I got from Netflix, The Girl Who Kicked The Hornet's Nest" or the new "Fright Night" or both. Decisions Decisions.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I really dislike phone scammers. Had a guy get very aggressive on the phone today wanting to send me a quote for printer supplies after I told him twice we get everything from Staples. I was polite until he told me I wasn't listening to what he was saying. I said "Indeed I am" and then hung up the phone.


----------



## debbie5

(raising hand) I would like to make a motion that Vlad be dismissed from being a moderator as he deletes entire posts and smells of elderberries.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I think debbie is O.D.D and we need to help her through this.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> (raising hand) I would like to make a motion that Vlad be dismissed from being a moderator as he deletes entire posts and smells of elderberries.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> (raising hand) I would like to make a motion that Vlad be dismissed from being a moderator as he deletes entire posts and smells of elderberries.


I move that the motion be postponed indefinitely.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morbid mike said:


> no progress lately ....marriage problems seem to suck the life out a person......marriage counciling sux!!!!!!! and I hate it were doing better on our own trying to work it out....today will probably be our last day with him due to a wise crack he made about my time in the military you know you just dont talk smack about a veteran ....and this guy is a Christian counselor ...its true jack A$$'s come from all walks of life


'christin counciler' is just label that can be plastered anywhere to give a secured feeling. i'm sorry to hear that you're having problems. only an idiot would talk smack bout vets like that. your better off without him.

hugs!


----------



## aquariumreef

When you smell a flower your actually shoving your face in it's genitals.

But when you eat a fruit, your eating it's ripe ovaries.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> (raising hand) I would like to make a motion that Vlad be dismissed from being a moderator as he deletes entire posts and smells of elderberries.


We'll just make him sit in the corner with a pointy hat on for a while.


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1 said:


> We'll just make him sit in the corner with a pointy hat on for a while.


Most excellent.


----------



## scareme

OK, I thought I had all the Christmas decorations put away. You know how you always forget that little something? The Santa in the bathroom, the angel on the shelf? Well, hubby came home from work today and asked why I was putting up the Valentine decorations when I hadn't taken down the Christmas tree yet. Dang, you mean that elephant in the room? I hadn't noticed it. It's only 7 ft tall with glitter, I thought it was just one of the houseplants. Boy, I'm really losing it.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I haven't taken down any Christmas decorations yet I should probably start with the angels on the roof...and stop lighting them up...but I like them and got them up late. They are all led so cheap, I figure I can light them up for the next twenty years before I need to restring.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, another great Utube Wednesday from AllenH. Using cheap latex caulk for corpseing.

http://www.youtube.com/user/StiltbeastStudios?feature=mhee


----------



## debbie5

I don't remember ever getting our first snow this late in winter. It's a beautiful, "Christmas snow", very wet- great for making a snowman.


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 12 is:

Feast of Fabulous Wild Men Day 

National Pharmacist Day


----------



## Spooky1

No snow here, it's forecast to be in the upper 50s today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hi, honey!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

tree comes own today. but still taking pics first.


----------



## debbie5

My new mantra, as my 7 year old practices violin (which children tend to play very chewing-on-tinfoil "flat"): "At least she's not playing drums...at least she's not playing drums..."

She wanted to play for over her required 15 minutes..."Oh no, honey...you can put it away now.." (cringe)...


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> "At least she's not playing drums...at least she's not playing drums..."


You mean bagpipes?

Minus the fact that I like them, when done correctly.


----------



## Draik41895

I'm taking my Girlfriend out to see The Devil Inside tomorrow, seeing as its Friday the 13th, and its the only Horror movie in theatres


----------



## Bone Dancer

Two to three inches of wet snow and Friday the 13th. Sounds about right.


----------



## Headless

Friday the 13th didn't work out so well for me. Woke at 3:00 am and couldn't get back to sleep. Got up at 4:00 and played around on the computer a while, took a couple of paracetamol in the hope it would make me relaxed enough to go back to sleep - no luck. Crawled back into bed at about 6:00 and must have finally slept at about 7:00 but then didn't wake up until 10:00 and felt sick as a dog..... So no work for me - no much of anything for me. Actually fell asleep on the couch this afternoon for another 4 hours. A bit achy all over so hope I'm not coming down with something....


----------



## Death's Door

Gooda morning and Happy Friday the 13th!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Making chicken lasagna and listening to Journey...like food with wine- they go well together. How did I get so domesticated!!? I fell asleep fully clothed & wearing my apron last night. WTH? 
Happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all, TGIF the 13th


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

TJ Fri13 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Vlad

Bill, let the snow just lay there, it's too heavy.
Headless, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I was just checking the walkway. It's frozen slush under about four inches of snow and I don't remember buying any salt. 
Plan A Stay indoors
Plan B Stay indoors and make chocolate chip cookies
Plan C Stay indoors, make cookies, take nap.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Plan D - Stay indoors, make chocolate chip cookies, package them up and send them out to all your HauntForum friends


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^ditto! i need something to tide me over till the GC cookies come in! :lolkin:


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dark Angel 27 said:


> ^ditto! i need something to tide me over till the GC cookies come in! :lolkin:


GothicCandle makes cookies for you?


----------



## scareme

Happy Friday the 13th. I'm having creamed corn and pickles for breakfast. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ewwww, gross!:googly:


----------



## GothicCandle

Hauntiholik said:


> GothicCandle makes cookies for you?


help! she's turned me into a slave!!!! a slave who doesn't remember the work i'm forced to do! ahhhhh! She's must be a hypnotist!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Get cracking on those cookies, GC! We need our sugar hit:googly:


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Get cracking on those cookies, GC! We need our sugar hit:googly:


I'll use an old family recipe. Almond flavored. They have a bit of a kick to 'em so don't eat too many, but they are to die for, or so I'm told.


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Friday the 13th!

TJ Fri13 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> I'll use an old family recipe. Almond flavored. They have a bit of a kick to 'em so don't eat too many, but they are to die for, or so I'm told.


Ah, you must be referring to Cyanide Crisps:jol::xbones:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## debbie5

(sigh)


----------



## aquariumreef

Just got called by the LDS church because apparently "requested a bible". They must be doing witchcraft to find out exactly opposite of what I want.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bibles make for some interesting reading, AR. If you don't believe it, just pick up a copy and read the chapter called "Revelations"


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GothicCandle said:


> help! she's turned me into a slave!!!! a slave who doesn't remember the work i'm forced to do! ahhhhh! She's must be a hypnotist!


shhh. i told you not to tell n e one.

i hate my keyboard. I meant that i was waiting for the girl scout cookies. i ordered 5 boxes


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> Bibles make for some interesting reading, AR. If you don't believe it, just pick up a copy and read the chapter called "Revelations"


Yeahhh, maybe not. I'm an atheist, so I don't see that as likely. Not to disrespect other religions though. *neutral*


----------



## debbie5

Oh my. I have read "Forum Rules" so many times, my eyes are bleeding.


----------



## debbie5

Hauntiholik said:


>


Yes.


----------



## Vlad

Good aftermorning all. Grrrring the heat kicking off during the night and it's cold in here.
hehehe Sleepy eyes had me reading AR saying LSD church, lol. It's 60s/70s flashback time!


----------



## debbie5

Vlad, I would like to donate some body fat to you so you say warm this winter. Would you like an injection, or a direct transfusion??


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> Yeahhh, maybe not. I'm an atheist, so I don't see that as likely. Not to disrespect other religions though. *neutral*


I'm not suggesting you read it for purposes of conversion. Regardless of your personal beliefs, there is great wisdom about people and life in religious texts of all kinds. And if you want some inspiration for a really scary apocalyptic haunt, Revelations can go a long way. It has some bizarre imagery in it:jol:


----------



## Vlad

Church of the LSD Saints. Tune In, Turn On, Drop Out.
I'm not suggesting you do any of that either, hehehe heehee


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Lucy in sky with dimonds. *Sings*


----------



## Dixie

Is there anyone else that sees LSD church, and first thinks the obvious, then thinks, "Lesbian.... s? uh.... oh yeah, Latter Day Saints"


----------



## scareme

My sister is a strict Cathloic and she married a LDS. Makes for some interesting arguments. At my nephew's baptism he didn't know what they planned on doing with the baptismal font, and was getting ready to take his kid and run. I can just see this cowboy running out of the church with a crying baby while everyone stares with their mouths open. lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

made me laugh twice in two days my friend.


Vlad said:


> Church of the LSD Saints. Tune In, Turn On, Drop Out.
> I'm not suggesting you do any of that either, hehehe heehee


----------



## trishaanne

Jeff, don't encourage him!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lets move away from the topic of religion please.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that's what I do best, we should all encourage our friends to be the best they can be dear woman 


trishaanne said:


> Jeff, don't encourage him!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

just went to petco today and they were having an adoption drive. i saw this little puppy just lying in its cage...and it was heart worm positive. they were asking for help with getting its meds. my heart just shattered. needless to say, it was hard to walk away. *sniff*


----------



## debbie5

OMG. Polenta with sausagey red sauce on top ("gravy")...freaking yum. 
We're watching Blazing Saddles, since The Demon is at a sleepover. Everyone else is eating homemade nachos. I have to say, I've never had Velveeta and Ro-Tel tomatos with chilis before. Pretty tasty.


----------



## Headless

Good to see everyone survived Friday 13th. Thankfully feeling better here. Just a combination of lack of sleep and a bit run down I think. I have two short weeks coming up - Shane has to have surgery next Thursday on his foot so I have Thursday & Friday off to keep an eye on him. Then the following Thursday is Australia Day holiday so I figured I might as well take a leave day on the Friday and make it a long weekend.

Got a bunch more invitations done for the 21st and also picked up some real cheap fabric I can use to make some swag curtains for the area we'll use to take photos on the night. Plans are slowly coming together but my head spins when I think of everything I need to get done. Including 8 paper mache legs for the table centres!!!!! Need to get some more chicken wire though.

All this talk of cookies - I think I might have to make some muffins!!


----------



## debbie5

And then I found out I was charged $7 for the small disc of polenta and 1/4 cup of gravy. OMG.


----------



## Draik41895

lol, worth it?


----------



## debbie5

it was good, but....seven dollars!?? it's ** cornmeal**...and was tiny. Now I know why I never eat out. 

Oh, and the wind chill is minus four here. I just turned the heat up, cuz the air in the house feels like a peppermint pattie.


----------



## Draik41895

Hmm... I'll be seventeen this year...


----------



## debbie5

I am not baking you a cake.


----------



## Dixie

I could go for a minus four degree wind chill right about now. It was 70 today, and while that is just about perfect weather, I'm really missing that "freeze your ass off then jump in bed under the heated blanket AHHHHH" feeling.

:/


----------



## aquariumreef

I have -19*, but no wind... fortunately. 

I'll bake you one, Draik. But I get to eat it. :flower:


----------



## debbie5

That's sad when it's almost Alaska-cold here...


----------



## aquariumreef

I figured out why it is colder lately, it's because my hotness got turned off. B)


----------



## Headless

For what its worth - it's nice and warm here - and we are expecting 33 degrees tomorrow (91.4) LOL


----------



## Lunatic

Good morning! Single digit temps here in massachusetts this morning. A good morning for a nice hot breakfast.


----------



## debbie5

Wonder Pets..Wonder Pets..we're on our way...to help the baby lion and save the day....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol...good chuckle.


aquariumreef said:


> I figured out why it is colder lately, it's because my hotness got turned off. B)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Wonder Pets..Wonder Pets..we're on our way...to help the baby lion and save the day....


...we're not too big and were not too tough but when we work together we've got the right stuff! go wonder pets....yay!

sorry, felt compelled to finish the song. if only adults worked together so easily!


----------



## scareme

Dark Angel 27 said:


> ...we're not too big and were not too tough but when we work together we've got the right stuff! go wonder pets....yay!
> 
> sorry, felt compelled to finish the song. if only adults worked together so easily!


I've never heard the song before. But then I've never heard Justin Beiber's Baby til just yesterday. Sometimes it's nice not having young ones.

We are hosting a Packer watching party today and having some friends over. I can't find any of my bras. I hope Rick hasn't been wearing them again. So I ended up getting the one back out of the laundry hamper that I just threw a wet washcloth on. It doesn't feel the greatest, but after a couple of beers I probably won't care. Go Pack!


----------



## Spooky1

GO RAVENS! 

BmoreRavens by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Draik41895

Debbie, everytime the phone rings here I yell "The phone!" and my sister yells "The phone is ringing!", the we usually both say "The phone! we'll be right there!!"

and I prefer brownies anyway


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy "Some Day You'll Be 17" Birthday, Draik!


----------



## Spooky1

Yesterday, we finally put in a new kitchen light that we bought ages ago. Even though the new light is 32 watt vs 34 watt for the old one, the new one is much brighter.


----------



## debbie5

I found the perfume I used to wear a million years ago when hubby & I were dating...so I put it on. He started making Young Frankenstein "GGgrrrrrr" noises...LOL! Ahhhh, youth.


----------



## debbie5

Draik41895 said:


> Debbie, everytime the phone rings here I yell "The phone!" and my sister yells "The phone is ringing!", the we usually both say "The phone! we'll be right there!!"
> 
> and I prefer brownies anyway


You are so funny. Did you receive the dowry I sent you along with 10 elephants, so you can marry my daughter in 3 years?


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> You are so funny. Did you receive the dowry I sent you along with 10 elephants, so you can marry my daughter in 3 years?


 Not only is that weird and creepy, but it is also rude to try and steal away my hunk of man that I claimed 5 years ago. 

Just kidding. :ninja:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spooky1 said:


> Yesterday, we finally put in a new kitchen light that we bought ages ago. Even though the new light is 32 watt vs 34 watt for the old one, the new one is much brighter.


May have more to do with the color output of the bulb then the wattage.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

just some random thoughts tonight. the station i listen too is discussing the bald n beautiful barbie movement. it burns me that Mattel hasn't caved in yet. to me it says that your only attractive if you have skinny waistline, a nice chest and long flowing hair. I've seen nearly every one of those barbie videos and the running lesson is for young girls to think for themselves and come up with their own ideas and to doing the right thing, but yet when it comes to such a simple request like this one, they pretend ignorance. i would think that having a cancer awareness doll would not only be a good role model for children but would automatically improve the worlds view of these dolls.

ok, i'm done ranting.


----------



## debbie5

I put Vaseline in my Barbie's hair (I dunno why...) and then cut it all off. Voila!


----------



## scareme

I agree DA. What I find even more disturbing is Disney's idea that it's heroines have waists even smaller than the length of one hand. And big busts, with revealing clothing. We are setting our sons and daughters up to see beauty this way.

http://www.anvari.org/cols/Top_10_Hottest_Women_Made_by_Disney.html


----------



## Dixie

Wow Scareme, interesting link. Some of those girls make the Mulan girl (#6) look positively porky.

Hahaha, ok, that was a joke.

I'm off to put vaseline in my hair and cut it all off, then go to work. Yall have a good day.


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 16th is....
* Appreciate a Dragon Day
* National Nothing Day
* Religious Freedom Day
* Martin Luther King Jr. Day
* National Fig Newton Day
* International Hot and Spicy Food Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> I agree DA. What I find even more disturbing is Disney's idea that it's heroines have waists even smaller than the length of one hand. And big busts, with revealing clothing. We are setting our sons and daughters up to see beauty this way.


Now I feel bad for setting up this impossible-to-achieve standard of beauty for cats:


----------



## IMU

Hauntiholik said:


> January 16th is....
> * International Hot and Spicy Food Day


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> I agree DA. What I find even more disturbing is Disney's idea that it's heroines have waists even smaller than the length of one hand. And big busts, with revealing clothing. We are setting our sons and daughters up to see beauty this way.
> 
> http://www.anvari.org/cols/Top_10_Hottest_Women_Made_by_Disney.html


yep. well Mulan's not so bad. oh and Jessica isn't even a Disney character, she belongs to touchstone pictures & Steven Spielberg. *nerd moment*


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Now I feel bad for setting up this impossible-to-achieve standard of beauty for cats:


haha roxy, its okay. that cat's just too starved. no cat will want to look like that. i'm not insulting your work in any way....don't want him to come after me.


----------



## PirateLady

*Do Nothing Day*



Hauntiholik said:


> January 16th is....
> 
> * National Nothing Day


----------



## PirateLady

Roxy... I love this cat...


----------



## scareme

Dark Angel 27 said:


> yep. well Mulan's not so bad. oh and Jessica isn't even a Disney character, she belongs to touchstone pictures & Steven Spielberg. *nerd moment*


She must some how be a Disney product because at the Disney World in FL. there is a Who Framed Roger Rabbit area.

Roxy, I just assumed your cat was dead, and the dead are skin and bones. Maybe you could shop your cat image to Disney.

Spooky1, Boohoo! My Packers lost. I was hoping they could play your Ravens, and we could have had a football watch party in the Chat room. There's always next year.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> She must some how be a Disney product because at the Disney World in FL. there is a Who Framed Roger Rabbit area.


really? i had no idea. never been to Disney World


----------



## Spooky1

scareme said:


> I agree DA. What I find even more disturbing is Disney's idea that it's heroines have waists even smaller than the length of one hand. And big busts, with revealing clothing. We are setting our sons and daughters up to see beauty this way.
> 
> http://www.anvari.org/cols/Top_10_Hottest_Women_Made_by_Disney.html


Have you seen how most men are drawn in cartoons. I don't think they go for realism for either gender.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Have you seen how most men are drawn in cartoons. I don't think they go for realism for either gender.


Like these guys:










And this one:


----------



## debbie5

I dated a guy who was really muscle-y once...it was like snuggling a bunch of boulders. Not fun. Well, it was FUN, but....you know. Not snugglicious.

I think this kinda is like the argument that "watching Bugs Bunny teaches kids to be violent" . I think kids realize not to drop an anvil on someone's head, just like they know Barbie is a dingbat & doesn't look real. I think it's incredibly stupid that now guys are getting sucked into all the hyper-grooming. Shaving your chest!!?? The hell with that- the lawn needs mowing! Priorities..LOL...

On a side note, my girls and I DO watch vids online about applying makeup and how celebrities look totally different with it & without it. At the pre-awards show this weekend, we watched it and I pointed out all the body makeup women were wearing, and who looks like they had plastic surgery & who didn't. Implants abounded!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

the whole thing is my fault. i was ranting about the cancer barbie movement. i am totally rooting for the mother. she's doing it for her daughter who said that she felt ugly because she didn't have hair or look like barbie. if it were possible i would make a barbie, for the girl myself.

and for the guys there's a push for bald ken dolls too. its so cool. i was just mad that Mattel is dragging their feet and being total jerks about it. like i said earlier, i'd jump on this opportunity along time ago.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I had a Ken doll when I was a kid because I didn't like those girly Barbie dolls:jol: He was bald because a couple of my brothers covered him in modeling clay and then hacked the clay off with jackknives. All that flocky stuff on Ken's head that passed for hair came off as well.


----------



## debbie5

Hmmm...maybe I should get some spray flocking for hubby's head?


----------



## Headless

LOL poor hubby.... The whole body image thing is out of control. "Be happy with who you are - if you want to lose weight then do but don't let others define you" has always been my message to my daughter. I'm with you on the whole muscle thing. One of the things I love about my gorgeous guy is he is my soft place in life and I wouldn't have him any other way.

Might not be around much for the next week as he is off to have some surgery on Thursday so I will be playing nurse for a few days. Then again, maybe I will be around - since I have time off work.

Hot and windy here today - nasty bushfire weather hot and windy. Grateful for the few very wet days we've had earlier in the week because otherwise I would be concerned.
Happy Tuesday from down under.


----------



## scareme

Dark Angel 27 said:


> really? i had no idea. never been to Disney World


DA, if I ever win a big lottery, I'll take you to Disney World. But don't start packing yet. I've never bought a lottery ticket. If I ever buy one I'll PM you and we can cross our fingers together. 

Headless, best of luck on to your guy mate on his surgery. Keep us up to date on how he's doing.


----------



## scareme

Happy 90th Birthday Betty White! I've loved her since I used to watch her and her husband Allen Ludden on Password. Anyone else remember that?


----------



## debbie5

I think we should ban bras before we work on bald acceptance...just sayin.....


----------



## niblique71

debbie5 said:


> I think we should ban bras before we work on bald acceptance...just sayin.....


ROFLOL, Now there's an Idea....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

After 5 days of walking pneumonia, I'm finally starting to feel better.


----------



## aquariumreef

So my brother confessed to having the bible call sent to me. Need ideas to get back at him... Best (worst) ideas?


----------



## scareme

BioHazardCustoms said:


> After 5 days of walking pneumonia, I'm finally starting to feel better.


Well there's your problem. Instead of taking your pneumonia out walking, you need to put it to bed. Silly man!



aquariumreef said:


> So my brother confessed to having the bible call sent to me. Need ideas to get back at him... Best (worst) ideas?


Go to Wal-Mart, or store of your choice. In The magazine area take some order forms out and fill them out in his name. Send them in. If he's the rugged kind send in Martha Stewart or Woman's Day. If he is artistic send in Guns and Amo or Car and Driver. Maybe he might enjoy a hairstyling magazine.


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm thinking I'll do something along the lines. I'll go to all the websites I can, and get free samples and pamphlets for stuff that is not to be mentioned, and have them shipped to him. As well as doing that, I will give his phone number to everyone I know to give him a call, and anything else I can think of.

This will be payback for 15 years of pain! :evil:


----------



## debbie5

aquariumreef said:


> So my brother confessed to having the bible call sent to me. Need ideas to get back at him... Best (worst) ideas?


Depends sample. In the mail.

No matter what your views of it might be, I agree with Roxy...it can be an interesting read. Don't bother reading the two pages of "begets", though.... A lil comparative reading never hurt anyone. I spent ages 13- 22 doing lots of religion studies on my own...very interesting and the librarians love it.


----------



## debbie5

YAY! Four straight hours of sleep. And now. I'm not. 

I'm moving in with scareme. We can stay up and giggle all night.


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> Depends sample. In the mail.
> 
> No matter what your views of it might be, I agree with Roxy...it can be an interesting read. Don't bother reading the two pages of "begets", though.... A lil comparative reading never hurt anyone. I spent ages 13- 22 doing lots of religion studies on my own...very interesting and the librarians love it.


I'm just not comfortable with Christianity. The last sermon I ever went to was about 8 months ago, and it was about how same-sex marriage is evil, how they go down, and just a general slamming. I don't know what all your views are on that, but I decided that a god would never put a person like him to lead others.

As well as not being comfortable around it, I also know it can't be healthy for me. I have a history of depression and being told that I'm going to burn for eternity and be shunned by my peers is enough to make anyone unhappy.

But enough of religion.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> YAY! Four straight hours of sleep. And now. I'm not.
> 
> I'm moving in with scareme. We can stay up and giggle all night.


I have a spare room. We can make popcorn and stay up all night watching old black and white movies.


----------



## scareme

This is too damn funny...

http://theclicker.today.msnbc.msn.c...48922-david-bowie-meets-tim-tebow-for-tebowie


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all.


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 17th is....
* Ditch New Years Resolutions Day - That's right! Just give up. You weren't serious about keeping your resolutions anyway. I bet you've already ditched them by now though 

* Kid Inventors' Day

* Rid the World of Fad Diets Day - today focuses on the downside of fad diets. Many fad diets lack protein, vitamins and minerals that are essential. Eat veggies and protein. Get up out of the chair and move.

* Blessing of the Animals at the Cathedral Day

* Hot-Buttered Rum Day


----------



## debbie5

I'm usually up watching the b & w movies anyway, so watching them with scareme would make it just perfect. 
I got four straight hours of sleep last night...then the lasagna I had for dinner woke me up. Prevacid!


----------



## debbie5

scareme said:


> This is too damn funny...
> 
> http://theclicker.today.msnbc.msn.c...48922-david-bowie-meets-tim-tebow-for-tebowie


Fallon's parodies are always spot on! He must practice them like crazy...


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> This is too damn funny...
> 
> http://theclicker.today.msnbc.msn.c...48922-david-bowie-meets-tim-tebow-for-tebowie


That's hilarious:googly: Jimmy Fallon is a gifted comedian, no doubt about it.


----------



## IMU

Hauntiholik said:


> January 17th is....
> * Hot-Buttered Rum Day


----------



## niblique71

RoxyBlue said:


> That's hilarious::googly: Jimmy Fallon is a gifted comedian, no doubt about it.


I saw him do that on Piers Morgan the other night and I almost died Laughing. Brilliant.


----------



## GothicCandle

yay!!!! I'm moving!!! in the first week of February I will gain
a one bedroom second floor apartment
the internet again(so i'll actually be able to come back here more often!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you taking all your props with you, GC?


----------



## debbie5

Dear Ke$ha,
I cannot stand your voice, but what I don't like even MORE is the 24 ear worm I have had....
"This place about to bllloow..ohhh uh uh uh oh oh oh...."


----------



## Spooklights

Hauntiholik said:


> January 17th is....
> * Ditch New Years Resolutions Day - That's right! Just give up. You weren't serious about keeping your resolutions anyway. I bet you've already ditched them by now though
> 
> * Rid the World of Fad Diets Day - today focuses on the downside of fad diets. Many fad diets lack protein, vitamins and minerals that are essential. Eat veggies and protein. Get up out of the chair and move.
> 
> * Blessing of the Animals at the Cathedral Day
> 
> * Hot-Buttered Rum Day


Well, my resolutions lasted all of 3 days, I hate ANY diet, my doggie had a bath today (does that count as 'blessing'?), and the hot buttered rum will be forthcoming as soon as I get off work. How's that?


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Are you taking all your props with you, GC?


eventually. A lot of stuff will stay at mom's house until I find a place for it. Don't wanna haul in everything I own, I'd never get it sorted or organized at once lol. I'm trying to decide which prop I own is the least "Halloween" so that i can stick it in my window, a big nice front window, all year long. I really wanna get a window seat and have a skeleton lounging for all to see but i think that might be pushing it lol. I also have a short, fat little vampire made of wood holding a sign reading "Welcome to Creepy Castle" and in my view is that's a welcome sign!! Inside I'm gonna have props around all year, like a severed foot in my shoe rack  and other oddities that will make people do a double take. At first all will appear normal, but ah, only at first glance lol. Ooooo I'm so excited! I've been gathering up apartment stuff for years in preparation.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

just been watching Addams family a lot and now i have a question. just how does fester's light bulb effect work? I've been wondering for along time.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dark Angel 27 said:


> just been watching Addams family a lot and now i have a question. just how does fester's light bulb effect work? I've been wondering for along time.


It's most likely battery operated.
http://spookshows.com/toys/fester/uncle.htm


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Dear Ke$ha,
> I cannot stand your voice, but what I don't like even MORE is the 24 ear worm I have had....
> "This place about to bllloow..ohhh uh uh uh oh oh oh...."


i understand completely. my sister has her song for a ringtone. out of curiosity i watched the video for tick tok... immediately i felt every hint of self respect leave my body.

this is has been in my head for 24 hours now. hope it helps!






madonna's not perfect, but she's still pretty classy.


----------



## Vlad

> It's most likely battery operated.


whut??? I'm so disillusioned......... first I find out about Santa now this...............


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> It's most likely battery operated.
> http://spookshows.com/toys/fester/uncle.htm


thanks Haunti!



Vlad said:


> whut??? I'm so disillusioned......... first I find out about Santa now this...............


it'll be ok vlad. you had to find out sooner or later!


----------



## GothicCandle

Vlad said:


> whut??? I'm so disillusioned......... first I find out about Santa now this...............


----------



## debbie5

(gasping for air..) in...the..Madonna vid....there...is .....an ....olive skinned man....with....


LONG HAIR TO HIS WAIST AND NO SHIRT ON.

Oh I'm a happy girl.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> (gasping for air..) in...the..Madonna vid....there...is .....an ....olive skinned man....with....
> 
> LONG HAIR TO HIS WAIST AND NO SHIRT ON.
> 
> Oh I'm a happy girl.


lol. i knew you'd like it....you're welcome.


----------



## Vlad

Damn hippies


----------



## Dark Angel 27

:lolkin: your so funny Vlad!


----------



## Evil Andrew

$ 450 million to build a new one........


----------



## Evil Andrew

debbie5 said:


> I think we should ban bras before we work on bald acceptance...just sayin.....


I don't know which woul be worse.....a bra on a bald man, or the tan lines.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 just noticed that the ring wraith is still celebrating Christmas.

DSCF5106 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## debbie5

Hmmmm...kinda wishing there was an Insomniac's Chat Room..LOL.


----------



## debbie5

How do I "unhide" myself? I can't find the button...


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 18th is….
* Thesaurus Day - today is Peter Roget's birthday. He's the author of Roget's Thesaurus and was born in 1779.

* Winnie The Pooh Day - today is the birthday of the creator of Winnie The Pooh, A.A. Milne

* World Day of the Snowman

* Peking Duck Day

* National Blackout Day of Protest Against SOPA (Stop Online Piracy Act) - many websites (Wikipedia, Reddit, BoingBoing, Mozilla and the Cheezburger Network to name a few) are blacked out today in protest of SOPA and PIPA.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> How do I "unhide" myself? I can't find the button...


User CP --> Edit Options --> Use Invisible Mode


----------



## IMU

Hauntiholik said:


> January 18th is&#8230;.
> * Winnie The Pooh Day - today is the birthday of the creator of Winnie The Pooh, A.A. Milne


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy birthday, A.A. Milne, and thanks for the wonderful Winnie the Pooh books!


----------



## Draik41895

I need to make a cape, but i cant find any patterns for one with a shoulder clasp, Doubleyou Tee Ache


----------



## debbie5

A new grocery store asked me if I'd like to come & give them my feedback on it for 2 hours. They said they'd give me snacks, lunch AND A $50 GIFT CARD. Oh yeah, baybee! Cha-CHING. I purchased a trunkfull of 49 cent Campbell's soup...hubby will be happy. (I can't stand the stuff.)


----------



## debbie5

Draik41895 said:


> I need to make a cape, but i cant find any patterns for one with a shoulder clasp, Doubleyou Tee Ache


Got to your school advisor & ask if any of the teachers there sew..see if one of them can modify the pattern. It's easy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> I need to make a cape, but i cant find any patterns for one with a shoulder clasp, Doubleyou Tee Ache


Could you post a picture of what you have in mind?


----------



## scareme

I love Winnie the Pooh. Does Pooh mean something in British like bear? You know like boot means trunk and bum means butt. Some of their words mean different things and I was wondering what pooh ment. When the kids were little we used to go to a park and drop sticks of one side of the bridge and go to the otherside and see whose stick would come out first. We called the park, Pooh Stick Park. To this day we still do not know the name of the park. 20 years later we are stll calling it Pooh Stick Park.  Happy memories.


----------



## scareme

debbie! I can see you!


----------



## debbie5

I fixed it, just for you! 

Now stop looking in my bathroom window, ya creeper.


----------



## PirateLady

scareme... Don't think Pooh means bear because he is also called Pooh Bear... Just a thought....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

so last night we took mom's German shepherd, Molly, to the vets because of what we thought were ear mites. she wouldn't stop messing with them. thankfully it wasn't ear mites and it was an ear infection instead. so now i just got through putting the ear drops in. 

giving a 90lb dog ear drops is a new experience. practically had to sit on her to get them in. such fun. *sigh* i'm not about to clean out her ears on my own. waiting for sister to get home.


----------



## scareme

PirateLady said:


> scareme... Don't think Pooh means bear because he is also called Pooh Bear... Just a thought....


I never thought about that. You're right.

DA, wait for your sister. You don't need to get hurt trying to put drops in. Heck, I need help putting drops in my 8 lb dog's ears.

debbie, you need to clean your windows. I could hardly see your husband taking a shower this morning.


----------



## aquariumreef

Need chocolate.


----------



## debbie5

Not having a car for 4 days totally sucks. I'm so spoiled.


----------



## scareme

What happened to your car?


----------



## Draik41895

debbie5 said:


> Got to your school advisor & ask if any of the teachers there sew..see if one of them can modify the pattern. It's easy.


Due to me being at a stupid lame school We dont have a sewing class. The school i went to before does, and I know the teacher, so Maybe I could ask her.



RoxyBlue said:


> Could you post a picture of what you have in mind?


I'm making a costume for this character










I have most of the hat and tunic done, and Ive yet to get fabric for the shorts, but they look easy enough. Ive got enough dark purple fabric for the cape, I'll probably just wing it. I thought up something that should work, although at this point im more just frustrated at the lack of results for this thing.

I'm sure I'll figure it out.


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all. It's brrrrrr here in NJ.


----------



## Bone Dancer

It's Brrrrr here too. Nothing like watching the wind blow the snow around past the window to make you feel cold.


----------



## debbie5

I was so cold last night, I went to bed early. I put my sleep bonnet on, and snuggled next to my sister, Mary in our big bed. Good thing Pa chopped extra wood to keep us warm..OH WAIT...that's not me! I live in Little House In The **Ghetto**! 

scareme- car needs big break job. A rotor busted and brakes are shot. Car repair budget is long gone, so we can't pay for it 'til payday. Welcome to America!


----------



## RavenLunatic

g'morning again, Ken
Winter sucks, BD
I feel your pain, Deb


----------



## Draik41895

im freezing, wearing two Jackets and my ninja mask. Off to school!


----------



## debbie5

Can I ask for some totally non-Halloween advice? Do you people take your dog to yearly physicals?? Some of my friends do, some don't. The ones that don't tell me I am wasting my money ($135 for a checkup & shots!) and should only take the dog if it's sick or needs shots. I dunno what is right to do. We'd like to adopt another rescue poodle so Dino has a companion (he LOVES other dogs) yet the expense of the second dog's annual physical is what is holding us back. We're on the fence..what to do? what to do? It's gonna be a stretch for us to afford another dog...I dunno if we should or not. I know it's what Dino would love.But then again, there are weeks we are digging in the spare change jar for gas money. Then again, everything always seems to work out, anyway...

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/22010446

EDIT: Okay, so I got my answer: I just called my vet, and Parvo shots & kennel cough vaccine is yearly...WTH are my friends doing my not giving their dog their shots each year!? Argh. Still on the fence about what to do...


----------



## debbie5

Draik41895 said:


> im freezing, wearing two Jackets and my ninja mask. Off to school!


Oh my. My kid walks only 2 blocks to school and she comes home afterwards freezing & looking for hot cocoa. It was nine degrees this morning, so my Dad took pity & drive her to school! LOL. Two blocks! KIDS these days....hrumph!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> I'm making a costume for this character
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have most of the hat and tunic done, and Ive yet to get fabric for the shorts, but they look easy enough. Ive got enough dark purple fabric for the cape, I'll probably just wing it. I thought up something that should work, although at this point im more just frustrated at the lack of results for this thing.
> 
> I'm sure I'll figure it out.


The simplest approach is to use a frog for the clasp. You'll find them in the notions section of any sewing store.

Example pattern:

capepattern by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Deb - Because of the expense of checkups, emergency vet bills, food, ect., why do it? Get the kids to torment/spend time with the dog a little more. I think you just answered your own question with the last statement of "But then again, there are weeks we are digging in the spare change jar for gas money." Just sayin".

Not feeling good today. Kinda got the nasal stuffiness and drip thing going on.


----------



## Vlad

Feel better Da Weiner, nobody's going to adopt you when you're sick.

Deb, I don't even take myself to the doctor for a yearly checkup. As long as all the critters are seemingly in good health and up to date on all the vaccinations, that's it. My last cat went 17 years without a doctors visit. Your friend Zeth on the other hand goes to get his nails clipped. My kittens are still sick, so it's back in for them. I don't bother spending the money to have them tell me they're well, and then it's there for when they aren't. You might want to consider also pet insurance. I had thought about it when I first got the kittens, and didn't, and have regretted it ever since.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our dog Willow pretty much goes to the vet at least once a year anyway for routine vaccinations and booster shots, and the vet does a physical while she's already there. The younger vet in the same practice suggested we start bringing her in every six months for a "senior" checkup (being a rescue, we don't know her actual age, but best guess is between 10 and 12). I figure we don't need to bring her in every six months because we already know she's a senior

I have to agree with Da Weiner on this one, though - if money is tight, getting a second dog is not the route to go. And personally, I'm not a fan of pet insurance. I suspect it's the driving force behind pet bills going up, just as health insurance is for people's doctor bills:jol:


----------



## scareme

Monday it was 74. Today is 33. The heck with the plants being confused, I'm confused.


----------



## Hauntiholik

We named the dog Indiana


----------



## debbie5

Draik- that cape looks like simply a piece of rectangular fabric, just pinned at the collarbone with a brooch. That's why it draped in the front like that- its not a true, tailored cape. Most adventurers carried a long piece of fabric (like the Scots wear, too) as it was versatile...use it as a drape/cloak, pillow, over your head, sling, etc.


----------



## Death's Door

scareme said:


> Monday it was 74. Today is 33. The heck with the plants being confused, I'm confused.


I hear ya Scareme! We're suppose to have snow/sleet/rain on Saturday and then upper 40-50 degrees next week. The daffidil bulbs are coming up around the patio.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> We named the dog Indiana


I've got a lot of fond memories of that dog.


----------



## Vlad

Woof.

I'm a big fan of pet insurance. I wouldn't have $1,000 kittens if I had gotten it. I'd recommend it to anyone when they first get the animal and until you're sure it's disease or illness free. You can always cancel it afterwards.


----------



## debbie5

Meh. Maybe dog is not a good idea. Damn. I hate not having money anymore. Frakkin head injury slaps my ass again. Frak.

Probably should spend money on doing stuff with the kids while they are still young, rather than vets, dog food & boarding fees. Frakkity frak frak.


----------



## IMU

We've talked to our vets about pet insurance and its not worth the money. Most expenses like checkups, shots and the normal stuff isn't covered. There have been stories on the news about people who have the insurance, put in a claim and then denied since the "illness" isn't 'covered'.

Having a dog is expensive so if the money is tight now without another pet, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 19 is National Popcorn Day

Raise your hand if you remember cooking Jiffy Pop popcorn on top of the stove.






And here's a Halloween-themed Jiffy Pop commercial:


----------



## IMU

RoxyBlue said:


> January 19 is National Popcorn Day


----------



## debbie5

"Poop corn pooper!" hahhahahhaaa!

OMG..that's Ruth Buzzi in the Halloween one!


----------



## scareme

I used to beg my parents for Jiffy Pop, but they would never buy it. We had to buy the bulk bags that you made in the frying pan. And we never ordered a pizza. It was always the Chef Boyardee from the box. And the only thing we could add to it was sliced green olives. Not even mozzarella cheese. Just the powdered stuff from the box.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Deb-don't know if you made up your mind yet, but last time i checked. banfield had a deal going on that if you enroll two pets on the basic insurance plan, its not as much as if you enrolled just one pet. its been a while since i had my dog on their insurance. you may want to check it out!


----------



## Death's Door

Vlad said:


> Feel better Da Weiner, nobody's going to adopt you when you're sick.


I know - I was figuring that I love to cook, I clean up after myself, and I'm potty trained, I'd have an "in" and the odds would be stacked against anyone else. Damn!


----------



## Vlad

Yes Scareme, same here with the popcorn, Jiffy Pop was too expensive and I don't think I ever had pizza unless it was at someone elses house, lol.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I love these cake toppers


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> Meh. Maybe dog is not a good idea. Damn. I hate not having money anymore. Frakkin head injury slaps my ass again. Frak.
> 
> Probably should spend money on doing stuff with the kids while they are still young, rather than vets, dog food & boarding fees. Frakkity frak frak.


Maybe you could find a neighbor or friend with a dog, and schedule an occasional dog play date for your pooch. It's much cheaper than getting another dog.


----------



## debbie5

Were we all denied Jiffy Pop and take out pizzas as a child!? We also never had soda or juice (other than one small glass with breakfast) and I also had to wear leather shoes 'til I rebelled in 4th grade and told my mom that it was 1975, and I needed sneakers at school like other kids. Ooooo..I think I just dated myself.


----------



## debbie5

Can I share something? I have a ton of leftover ricotta from the lasagna I made the other day. I added some Splenda to it, topped it with 1/2 price sliced fresh strawberries...OMG! It's like cheesecake!! Nomnomnom....


----------



## Draik41895

Yeah Debbie, I was thinking the same with the rectangular cloth idea. Ive got enough length, I'll probably fold it over once and sew around the edges, just to give it some thickness.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Were we all denied Jiffy Pop and take out pizzas as a child!? We also never had soda or juice (other than one small glass with breakfast) and I also had to wear leather shoes 'til I rebelled in 4th grade and told my mom that it was 1975, and I needed sneakers at school like other kids. Ooooo..I think I just dated myself.


We could only have soda when we had company. And that was only because they could hardly give it to those people's kids and not us. Was Kool-aid the drink of choice for everyone else too? Or water out of the garden hose?


----------



## trishaanne

OK...I'm a few days behind here so here goes....

Happy Birthday A.A. Milne. I LOVE the song Pooh Corner by Kenny Loggins!

Deb, a dog is expensive, and they never get sick at a convenient time. Then add in the food, treats, toys and extra poop to clean up!

We had Jiffy Pop at girl scout camp and OCCASIONALLY at home. We actually preferred to add a little oil to the pan, pour in the kernals and pop them ourselves. Pizza was a treat once in a while, only because my father wanted it. If we had asked for it the answer would have been "we can't afford it."
We never had soda...it was milk or Kool Aid. We drank out of the garden hose, shared candy necklaces with our friends, sucked pixie stix till the paper got soggy and if the gum was stuck to the paper, you chewed the paper too! And we lived to tell about it. In school, we had to wear those horrible, ugly gym suits for gym, which was MANDATORY. Sneakers came from Two Guys or Grants or some other cheap store. 

I'm sure I missed some of the things I was planning to reply to but just chalk it up to old age (and spending the day with a 7 month old and a 4 year old..not much to challenge my brain any more.) OR, maybe it's because I shared candy necklaces, drank out of the hose and drank Kool Aid!!!! :googly:


----------



## debbie5

The weirdest thing about my food memories of childhood is being forced to eat wax beans. I dunno why THAT was the food I was forced to eat. I was never forced to eat broccoli, cauliflower...just wax beans. I remember sitting for HOURS at the table, staring at the now ice cold wax beans. MOMMY DEAREST!! that's just messed up. I cannot imagine doing that to my kid, or any kid! And I still hate wax beans.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> The weirdest thing about my food memories of childhood is being forced to eat wax beans. I dunno why THAT was the food I was forced to eat. I was never forced to eat broccoli, cauliflower...just wax beans. I remember sitting for HOURS at the table, staring at the now ice cold wax beans. MOMMY DEAREST!! that's just messed up. I cannot imagine doing that to my kid, or any kid! And I still hate wax beans.


I remember sitting at the table untill our food was cold and it got dark outside. My sister would chew her food up, then spit it in her milk glass. She got away with it for awhile, since we were the ones who had to do dishes. But my parents eventually figured her out. Yea, I can't imanagine doing that with my kids. I made them try things, but if they didn't like it they didn't have to eat it all.

Good to have you back trishanne. I thought you were just busy with your open house.


----------



## trishaanne

Noone has even looked at the house yet.... but we were busy getting it cleaned, packed up, etc. And now we're at the beginning of wedding season again so it gets kind of hectic.

We were forced to eat everything when we were kids, and I'm pretty sure that my mother made food even she didn't like just so she could force us to eat it. Wax beans, cauliflower, tuna casserole, creamed chipped beef on toast, and worst of all....LIVER. I remember cutting the liver up until it was the size of an aspirin so I could swallow it without having to chew it! 

For a while, mom got on a kick with "theme dinners", trying new recipes she found in magazines and then making centerpieces, place settings, etc to go with them. Some of them were HORRIBLE. Dad would try it, HATE it, they would go out to dinner and make us stay home and eat the crap she made. I think she only had kids because she wanted someone to torture!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nothing new going on here.


----------



## Spooky1

We didn't drink Kool-Aid when I was a kid, it was Funny Face Drink mix for us.


----------



## aquariumreef

Back in my day it was no different than now.


----------



## scareme

aquariumreef said:


> Back in my day it was no different than now.


lol AR. Some day you will be boring people your age now, with stories about how things were when you were young.

Speaking of..does anyone remember Fizzies? They were like flavored Alka Seltzer. My Mom knew a lady who worked at the Boy's Club, and she gave us a case. We used to have a game where we would would see who could put the most in their mouth, and keep it there the longest without spitting them out or vomiting. My aunt once called my Mom after my cousin spent a week end with us to ask why Shelly's poop and pee were green. We told her Shelly was the Fizzie game winner. My aunt didn't think it was as great an honor as we did.






http://www.oldtimecandy.com/fizzies.htm


----------



## Draik41895

Down by the shack, by the sea,
Theres a bunch of jolly good boys, you will see,
They swim and play all day,
to pass the time away, 
Down by the shack, by the sea

It is incredibly hard to find Don Ho songs online


----------



## debbie5

Doc: "Mrs. debbie5, you need to stop your 7 year old from gaining weight in the next 6 months."
Me: "Why, is she obese?"
Doc:"No, but she is at the 99th percentile for weight and 95th percentile for height. So she is large for her age. On the charts, she is considered overweight, though. And with her hormones going haywire, you need to keep her weight under control.Extra body fat drives hormone production."
Me:" But...her weight IS under control. You said last time that as long as her height & weight stay relatively together with no big disparity, she's not overweight.She's always been at 99 & 95 percentiles since she was a baby. Plus, she has big bones and a large frame. " 
Doc: "Well, she grew almost 4 inches this past year and put on 10 pounds. She was supposed to not gain any weight, but grow into her height."
Me:"Yeah, but you said to not put her on a weight loss diet...? She doesn't look overweight at all. Even her nutritionist didn't think she should be there..."
Doc: "But she gained weight."
Me: "But she still looks proportionately the same to me....?? 
Doc: "Yes, she does. But you need to keep her weight the same."

WHAT THE BLOODY HELL AM I SUPPOSED TO DO?? I refuse to give this kid a body image issue. I was my full adult height at 5th grade and felt like a freak. Back to the pool we go....
I can't afford a new dog. I'm spending all my money on car repairs & whole grain food! Then I get stressed out and eat at night!! ARgghh. Pool sweet pool...take me away. Give me endorphins so I don't want to strangle her doctor....


----------



## aquariumreef

Don't do anything. Maybe talk to her about eating healthy, but let her decide?

Speaking of food though, I feel like I've had more random cravings (chocolate chip cookies, fried cheese sticks, chocolate (need), ect.) today than a pregnant lady. :blush:


----------



## scareme

It's so hard to teach the kids to be happy with the way they are. If they are bigger than the rest of the class the kids will tease them mercilessly. My son was a big kid, and the kids got on him about his size. And I think it's worse for girls. They don't even have to be fat, just bigger. All the clebs are going on about not bulling, but peer presure is stronger. The Dr might realize that, and is just trying to help her out. But it's hard to hear as a parent. And you can't go to school and threaten to kill all the bullies. Trust me, it doesn't work. Being a parent is so hard. You have to help them fit in with the group, but teach them to be proud of their differences. Heck, just wait for the teenage years.

RA, Mmmm...cheese sticks.


----------



## debbie5

And, Krampus ornaments..
http://www.ebay.com/sch/deadtreehalloween8/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3686

And I'm happy to say that no one has ever bullied her, or even mentioned her height. One of the GOOD things about going to a very low-income school is that there isn't really a pecking order. No one is better or worse; all they crab about is which kid is a PITA in class. Never about who looks what way or has what clothing.


----------



## scareme

Damn you debbie! Never show me Bethany Lowe looking Halloween items. Do you want to be responsible for my divorce? And I curse you for making me mark that seller in my favorites list.

Now you made me pick up this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=250491269209

and this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=250906444697

and this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=250878569817


----------



## debbie5

Put....down....the....credit ....card,....Ma'am......

ebay should have a disclaimer at the top of each page: "Do you WANT the item, or do you NEED it??"


----------



## morbidmike

I have no Halloween motivation.....I hope this breaks soon I have 3 major animated projects I need to get done.....Im thinking giving my neighbor some of my older props was a bad idea cuz my hopes of getting the replacements finished are slipping away...I seriously may have to sit this year out......but I do work good under pressure so I may be able to pull it off...please send all evil thoughts my way please I NEED MOTIVATION!!!!


----------



## RavenLunatic

be careful what you wish for


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday to All!

Hey Mike - you're going through a tough time right now and maybe your mind is not up to working on props right now. Don't be hard on yourself. I know it would be nice to work on props to get your mind off other things but sometimes you just need a break. Take care of yourself. You don't want any of my evil thoughts - They can scare the bejesus out of ya!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Can they be "Happy" Evil thoughts Mike?


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 20th is....
* Penguin Awareness Day

* National Buttercrunch Day

* National Bill Cosby Sweater Day

* National Cheese Lovers Day - Did you know that the average American consumes about 31 pounds of cheese each year? That may seem like a lot, but for the average French person it’s 50 pounds!


----------



## IMU

Hauntiholik said:


> January 20th is....
> * Penguin Awareness Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

A real penguin slap


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just saw on CNN.com that Etta James has passed. Such a wonderfully talented singer, and such a voice.

"At Lat" is considered her signature song:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goodness, where IS everyone today?

The boss brought in home-brewed beer this morning for some of my beer-drinking co-workers to try. They've been sitting in his office for the last hour or so getting louder and louder, and telling beer-drinking stories like the strangest places they or their friends have urinated when drunk.

Alcohol definitely removes the filter that's usually between what's in someone's head and what comes out their mouth:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

where do you work again?


----------



## scareme

morbid mike said:


> I have no Halloween motivation.....I hope this breaks soon I have 3 major animated projects I need to get done.....Im thinking giving my neighbor some of my older props was a bad idea cuz my hopes of getting the replacements finished are slipping away...I seriously may have to sit this year out......but I do work good under pressure so I may be able to pull it off...please send all evil thoughts my way please I NEED MOTIVATION!!!!


Maybe you need a trip to get you motivated. Why not travel around visiting other haunters? That would would get your gears in motion. I'll volunteer my house if you want to come visit Oklahoma. And while your here we can go to Dallas to meet some great haunters down there. A trip to Allen H's studio will blow you away. Just saying.

Roxy, I was going to post that same thing. She will be missed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> where do you work again?


It's a little (as in 10 employees) environmental health and safety company. You can tell the safety part by the fact folks were drinking beer right before going out the door at the end of the day to drive home:googly:

I don't like beer, but it makes a good bread.


----------



## scareme

I just realized I slept 10 hours last night. I went to bed at 4:00 and slept until 2:00 today. Boy, that felt great. I haven't had over 4 hours sleep a night in months. 

Monday is the Chinese New Year. The Year Of The Dragon. It's suppose to be good luck. I hope so. Anyway, I just wanted to let you know in case you wanted to order Chinese food Monday. I don't need an excuse to order Chinese. Which reminds me. We were driving to dinner and asked my 10 yr old niece if she liked Chinese. She said she loved Chinese. So as were were being lead to the table she lets us know "I love the Chinese people, not the food." It's true, we never asked her if she liked the food. We just asked here if she liked Chinese. Kids are so honest.


----------



## debbie5

Lol!


----------



## aquariumreef

Our snow is dry like sand. Our winds at 50mph today. Our driveway is buried under 2 feet of snow dunes... And I found someones trashcan buried halfway. 

Why do I live here again? almface:


----------



## niblique71

I went to a viewing last night and a funeral today. A close member of the family has passed away. It never get's any easier.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morbid mike said:


> I have no Halloween motivation.....I hope this breaks soon I have 3 major animated projects I need to get done.....Im thinking giving my neighbor some of my older props was a bad idea cuz my hopes of getting the replacements finished are slipping away...I seriously may have to sit this year out......but I do work good under pressure so I may be able to pull it off...please send all evil thoughts my way please I NEED MOTIVATION!!!!


sorry mike. but i wouldn't wish my evil thoughts on anyone. but i'm sending you good creative vibes! now get cracken already!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

niblique71 said:


> I went to a viewing last night and a funeral today. A close member of the family has passed away. It never get's any easier.


*hugs* niblique. i'm so sorry for your loss. your right, it never any easier


----------



## Evil Queen

So sorry niblique71. No it certainly doesn't.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Well this is a first for me and I'm freaked out about it. I had a water leak in the kitchen which has caused damage to all the cabinets around the sink and dishwasher area and flowed to the dining area. I had to place a homeowners claim which terrified me because I'm in Florida and so many people get canceled if they file a claim. Also my home is old and after the insurance companies moved out, after all the hurricanes, a lot of people (like me) got stuck with Citizen's. I have a huge deductible, but the damage is expensive and I had no choice. 

What I really need is a person who has been through this before with an insurance company. The adjuster wants copy's of everything, even plumbing which the insurance company won't cover. I'm being completely honest and the house is old but I just wonder if I'm screwing myself by being so honest. Why does the insurance company need receipts for plumbing repairs it won't cover? I fear they are looking for a reason not to cover the cabinets and counter top (which have been so damaged they do have to be replaced and now have mold from the water) If anyone has any advice please message me. I am really scared about this.


----------



## scareme

I'm sorry for your loss niblique. 

AR, if you need a break it was 60 degrees here today. Try to stay warm.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pretty Ghoul, this article about water damage and dealing with the insurance adjuster might help:

http://www.claimtalk.com/blog/1/entry-11-water-damage-insurance-claim-guide-tips-from-an-adjuster/

One of the things mentioned early in the article is what you've already said - damage caused by the leak is usually covered, but repairing whatever leaked is not. I'm guessing the adjuster wants the plumbing repair receipts in order to ensure they are not slipped in with covered costs. As for any other receipts, those are needed in order to document and justify legitimately covered expenses.

Stick with being honest. Anything else can be seen as attempted fraud and insurance companies don't take that lightly.


----------



## Spooky1

PG, the insurance company may just want proof the leak was fixed.

Niblique, sorry to hear of the loss in your family.

We're having our first measurable snow of the Winter tonight. I was out and diving in it, glad there wasn't much traffic, it's messy out there.


----------



## Draik41895

Anybody know any good colleges for make up- special effects? Preferably in california. I'm a junior right now, but I dont want to wait until the last minute to figure out where i want to go.

I'm sorry for your loss Niblique


----------



## aquariumreef

Draik, talk to the drama teacher at your school, or whoever teaches theater technical, they will probably know.

Anyone else going to do Virtual Choir 3.0?
http://ericwhitacre.com/blog/virtual-choir-3-water-night


----------



## debbie5

I thought I'd slip this in here...it's some Krampus costumes, but what I like is the weird box things on their rear ends (nice change from regular big cowbells).They make a low pitched clanging sound when they walk which I thought was pretty cool.I love adding that extra dimension of sight & sound to a costume. I also love the body language that is transmitted thru the actor & the costume. Definitely a costume you can strut in. 




Nibby, my condolences.


----------



## scareme

Vlad, debbie5 and Bone Dancer, it's 4:30. What are we all doing up?


----------



## debbie5

scareme said:


> Vlad, debbie5 and Bone Dancer, it's 4:30. What are we all doing up?


I slept from 8:30- 3:30..did a lil Krampus vids..then back to bed around 5-ish Finkle.

Vlad never sleeps. He is Undead.


----------



## niblique71

Thanks everyone. A short story about my uncle. He was old school and always full of **** and vinegar. Aside from being bigger than life, his passion was his old restored John Deer tractors. I mean some of 'em were the REAL old ones with the giant flywheels. Tractors that old sound like fire breathing, pulsating monsters. 'CHUGG, WHIZZ WHIZZ CHUGG WIZZ WIZZ.

At the funeral, a neighbor brought one of the same type of tractors he used to own to the corner of the graveyard and had it idling as the procession arrived and left it run through the entire burial. All 150 people there had a tear in thier eye as it so truely represented my uncles spirit. It was one of the most moving tributes I've ever witnessed. 

My uncle also loved halloween, but in old school tradition, he and his cohorts would take neighbors cars and turn them sideways in thier driveways or garages so they couldn't move them. Or take all of the decorations and put them on a neighbors lawn.

He also had a tradition of taking the tractors down the street to a neighbor who he was in a 'fake' feud with. During his legendary parties he'd get half of the guests to gather up all of the empty beer cans and bottles, throw them on the wagon. get on, chugg down the street and throw them all on a certain neighbors front lawn, usually accompanied by a sign saying something detrimental about thier clenliness. Sometimes the litter was so deep you couldn't see the grass. Yep, no cops were ever called. Don't worry the neighbors always got him back. Those times are long gone.

Well miss ya Sonny, you were one of a kind.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

sounds like an awesome dude!


----------



## Petronilla

He reminds me so much of my stepfather. I just lost him this last summer. Sounds like two of a kind. Accept my stepfather was into Internationals. He owned several that he would go and participate in antique tractor pulls with. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 21 is:

National Hugging Day - a big hug for you, Niblique, for having such a character as a relative and for your loss

Squirrel Appreciation Day - even if they do eat things from your garden and try to steal the birds' food


----------



## Spooky1

I think I'll go get a hug


----------



## Bone Dancer

It was so cold this morning (about -8 degrees) that Frank used his litter box instead of going outside like he normally does.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I think I'll go get a hug


Why don't you come up and see me sometime?


----------



## aquariumreef

Dressed all snazzy for choir performance today. These cloths are so comfy. :wub:


----------



## Vlad

> Vlad, debbie5 and Bone Dancer, it's 4:30. What are we all doing up?


who knows???????? I fell asleep an hour after that and then again the whole afternoon. I'd been frozen solid at work all week and think it finally caught up to me, lol.


----------



## debbie5

Vlad said:


> who knows???????? I fell asleep an hour after that and then again the whole afternoon. I'd been frozen solid at work all week and think it finally caught up to me, lol.


WONDERTWIN POWERS, ACTIVATE! Shape of.....AN ICE VLAD!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I've finally beaten pneumonia! Don't want to fight it again for quite a while. 

Nib-Sorry for your loss. He sounds like he was an awesome guy!


----------



## aquariumreef

Had an interesting discussion with my sister on whether a minor would be considered a pedophile if they loved other people of the same age, like a 13 year-old loving a classmate, for example. The final verdict was that they would be. 

And apparently I'm a geriophile now.


----------



## morbidmike

wifey did not fare to well with a shot of wild turkey....it was the begining of the end for her LOL


----------



## Vlad

Good morning HauntForum. Tis a gathering day! Why in the world on this weekend did I come down with some sort of sleeping sickness???? I don't think I've been awake four hours total since Friday after work. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ Very disorienting...


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik

January 22nd is....
* National Answer Your Cat's Question Day - Do you own a cat? Does he/she ask a million questions? Sure, cats don't talk, but they do ask plenty of questions. Their little ‘meows' usually mean something on the lines of "Will you please rub me?" or "Can you please change my litter box? Today is the day saved for answering these questions. Also, don't forget to feed your pet. The cat already asked me when the food is coming.

* National Blonde Brownie Day - a blonde brownie is the same except for the sugar that is used. Light brown sugar is used in place of dark.


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> Had an interesting discussion with my sister on whether a minor would be considered a pedophile if they loved other people of the same age, like a 13 year-old loving a classmate, for example. The final verdict was that they would be.
> 
> And apparently I'm a geriophile now.


Seeing as how most folks don't consider 13 year olds to be adults, I think it safe to say they can't be legally considered pedophiles for being in love with one another. Come to think of it, most parents don't really want to see their kids dating at 13. It's too scary a thought:googly:

And if you're obsessed with someone over 70, you must be a fan of "Harold and Maude"


----------



## Draik41895

Hat!



RoxyBlue said:


> And if you're obsessed with someone over 70, you must be a fan of "Harold and Maude"


Can I guess Betty White?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

People in my home town must do a lot of drugs. That is the only exsplination for the fact that the small abondend train depot (where mail use to be delivered) that has no electricty and is a shell basicly is for sale for 120,000. Also the old guy who answered the phone when I called about it started hitting on me. (I didn't realize I sounded that desprate). with prices like that I'll never get enough money razed to do a prohaunt. Grrrrr okay ranting done.


----------



## Spooky1

BC, glad to hear you beat your pneumonia. I'm sitting here watching a program about the possibility of alien (space borne) infections.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Vlad said:


> Good morning HauntForum. Tis a gathering day! Why in the world on this weekend did I come down with some sort of sleeping sickness???? I don't think I've been awake four hours total since Friday after work. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ Very disorienting...


I refer that as a "deep cycle" recharge.
After a few days of one to two hour naps, I usually sleep for a six to eight hour period straight. Not to worry Vlad. You do have a battery, right?


----------



## GothicCandle

lacking home internet makes it hard to get online. grrr. but oh soon i shall once again have internet at home, just a a different home


----------



## Spooky1

GO RAVENS!

BmoreRavens by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## debbie5

Went swimming with the girls...asked hubby to wash the dog while we were out. When I came back (tired) hubby was beside himself. He let doggie out of bathroom after the bath and, well- ya know how dogs go crazy after a bath? Well, someone had left the bottom cabinet open and the dog found a bag of sugar with about 3 pounds of sugar in it and ran ALL OVER THE HOUSE with it. Hubby rewashed dog and did a fail attempt at cleaning up. (sigh) I'm taking them both to the pound. Guess who gets to vacuum and mop the entire first floor? ME.

Oh, and AR- A 13 year old in love with a 13 year old is not being a pedi.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Don't you know......it's all part of our work avoidance plan : ) If we really screw it up, you'll never ask us to do it again. Then us and our dirty dogs can just lay around and watch ESPN on Sunday, which is all we really wanted to do in the first place........ Is there any more beer in the fridge? : )


----------



## Hauntiholik

Evil Andrew said:


> Don't you know......it's all part of our work avoidance plan : ) If we really screw it up, you'll never ask us to do it again. Then us and our dirty dogs can just lay around and watch ESPN on Sunday, which is all we really wanted to do in the first place........ Is there any more beer in the fridge? : )


hmmmm are you in trouble again Andy? LOL!


----------



## scareme

Bio, glad to hear you're feeling better. See, I told you to keep that pneumonia at home in bed instead of taking it out for walks. 

Vlad, that's why it's been so quiet around here this weekend.

Draik, that hat is looking good.

Bone Dancer, How has your battery been doing? When's the last time you've had it checked?

Spook1, I'm soo sorry. There's always next year.

Hubby and I like to go out for breakfast on Sat. before we do our running around. We're not crazy about the big chain places. We prefer the Mom & Pop cafes or truck stops. Hubby says you tell how good the food is by how many semis are parked there. We like this place that has really good homemade food and lots of trucks in the parking lot. When we went there yesterday we found it was closed. Turns out they were running a gambling room in the back room, compleat with slot machines and tables. I guess lots of trucks in the parking lot can be a sign of other things too. Oh well.


----------



## aquariumreef

These conversation hearts are so tasty.


----------



## Spooky1

Bah, Ravens could have won that one. I hate the Patriots. Oh well, I'm ready for baseball season now.


----------



## niblique71

Spooky1 said:


> Bah, Ravens could have won that one. I hate the Patriots. Oh well, I'm ready for baseball season now.


Umm, Yea, the Ravens kicker will need some extra protection as they return home tonight.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Evil Andrew said:


> Don't you know......it's all part of our work avoidance plan : ) If we really screw it up, you'll never ask us to do it again. Then us and our dirty dogs can just lay around and watch ESPN on Sunday, which is all we really wanted to do in the first place........ Is there any more beer in the fridge? : )


...im learning so much by reading the posts on here


----------



## scareme

Is anyone else as in love with Downton Abby as I am? I curse at the end of each show that I have to wait a week to find out what happens next.


----------



## debbie5

7pm tomorrow night...6 Three Stooges shorts playing on the big screen at an old vaudeville theatre. Five dollars. I really can't NOT go.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the Three Stooges


----------



## Spooky1

scareme said:


> Is anyone else as in love with Downton Abby as I am? I curse at the end of each show that I have to wait a week to find out what happens next.


Never heard of it, but I do have a crush on Abby from NCIS.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> 7pm tomorrow night...6 Three Stooges shorts playing on the big screen at an old vaudeville theatre. Five dollars. I really can't NOT go.


I'm jealous.


----------



## debbie5

Contrary to my shrink's opinion, I think hiding myself away in my "cave" is a good idea. Less drama.


----------



## scareme

I want to go to sleep. On day 5 of steroids and I'm eating everything in the house that's not nailed down, and even some that are. I go to bed and lay there and listen to the food in the kitchen calling me. Damn that ham. I'll make you sorry you got me out of bed. A shrink? Might be a good idea. What do they taste like?


----------



## debbie5

I'm pretty sure my shrink does not taste like ham. 
I'm also pretty sure that....I need to sleep, too.

Scareme- cant they give you an Ambien or Valium...14 Benedryl?? A hammer?


----------



## scareme

I don't know. How does one prepare a hammer? I suppose if you brazied it, then simmered it in wine sauce long enough. I'm not sure but it still might be pretty tuff. 

I had laid down for a nap today and after about 15 minutes hubby woke me up to ask me what I was doing. Just thinking about where I'm going to bury your body honey.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thunder and lightning and 41 degrees, gota love a spring storm in January.


----------



## Death's Door

Good morning all!!!

Because of the winter storm this past weekend, I got a reprieve! Was a little bummed this past Friday because of being sick/hacking and didn't want to share it with anyone so I made a depressing choice of backing out of our Make & Take meeting Saturday morning and Pokeno in the evening. Figured I give the body the rest it needs but still felt upset over missing out on my two favorite things. Phone rang on Friday night and everyone from out M&T group decided to reschedule for the Saturday coming up. I was sooooo happy that at least I was going to be able to go to the M&T. All was not lost. Then, got a call Saturday morning and Pokeno was rescheduled due to unforeseen issues other than weather for the Saturday coming up. I was sooo happy that it was doing the happy puppy paws dance in the kitchen while on the phone. It is gonna be a great Saturday. Please don't pinch me until next Sunday.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> I don't know. How does one prepare a hammer? I suppose if you brazied it, then simmered it in wine sauce long enough. I'm not sure but it still might be pretty tuff.
> 
> I had laid down for a nap today and after about 15 minutes hubby woke me up to ask me what I was doing. Just thinking about where I'm going to bury your body honey.


scareme.....you're awesome! :googly:


----------



## QueenRuby2002

My son went back to regular school today. He had been cyber schooled due to health issues but at 7am I watched him get on the bus again. Damn I think I'm more nervouse this time then when he went to preschool. Will not call school and make sure every thing is all right. *chants.*


----------



## QueenRuby2002

scareme said:


> I had laid down for a nap today and after about 15 minutes hubby woke me up to ask me what I was doing. Just thinking about where I'm going to bury your body honey.


Hey I need to firtlize the back forty this year. Perfect spot for a body and I hear there is no better fertilizer.... (Okay really bad spelling today)


----------



## Vlad

Yesterdays make and take effects are wearing off already, I'm ready for the next one....


----------



## debbie5

I'll be in the shower in case anyone wants to join me.


----------



## scareme

Ruby, good luck and you're son's trip back to school. I cried each time I had to take one to kindergarten. I know you home schooled your son for awhile, so I bet that makes it even harder. And thanks for the offer on the back fourty. I'll keep it in mind. 

Happy Chinese New Year Everybody! I bought some chinese lanterns to release on Christmas eve and forgot I had them. Tonight might be a good time to use them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 23 is:

National Pie Day - Spooky1 has some rhubarb pie in the fridge. I let him enjoy that all by himself

National Handwriting Day - what with teaching cursive writing beng dropped from some schools, this may become a celebration of an endangered tradition.

Measure Your Feet Day - surprisingly enough, feet do continue to grow, albeit very slowly, throughout life


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> January 23 is:
> 
> Measure Your Feet Day - surprisingly enough, feet do continue to grow, albeit very slowly, throughout life


Your foot is the length of your radius/ulna bones. Take your shoe off and place your foot on your forearm between the wrist and inside elbow joint. It fits.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, Scareme, I just tried to do that maneuver and I think I pulled something


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> Damn, Scareme, I just tried to do that maneuver and I think I pulled something


I was thinking when I posted that, I wonder how many people are going to be taking their shoes off at work.  Roxy, you're probably so limber you can put your foot behind your head.


----------



## Death's Door

Hubby and his buds went fishing today. I hope they're ok. The fog is so dense in our area and it's pouring. 

It's weird that one of you asked about "Downtown Abbey" because the sister-in-law just told me about this series and she's hooked on it. I see it advertised but I haven't caught any shows on it yet.


----------



## debbie5

scareme said:


> Your foot is the length of your radius/ulna bones. Take your shoe off and place your foot on your forearm between the wrist and inside elbow joint. It fits.


Uber nerd.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

so there's a rumor going on around facebook shutting down in march...i hope its not true!


----------



## aquariumreef

What's this face book that you speak of?

Goldfish crackers :wub:


----------



## Draik41895

My bonnie lies over the ocean...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^No, I don't. I'm on the east coast

Just tried out a new recipe for dinner - chicken stroganoff, and all I can say is O...M...G! It was sooooo good!


----------



## scareme

Da Weiner said:


> Good morning all!!!
> 
> Because of the winter storm this past weekend, I got a reprieve! Was a little bummed this past Friday because of being sick/hacking and didn't want to share it with anyone so I made a depressing choice of backing out of our Make & Take meeting Saturday morning and Pokeno in the evening. Figured I give the body the rest it needs but still felt upset over missing out on my two favorite things. Phone rang on Friday night and everyone from out M&T group decided to reschedule for the Saturday coming up. I was sooooo happy that at least I was going to be able to go to the M&T. All was not lost. Then, got a call Saturday morning and Pokeno was rescheduled due to unforeseen issues other than weather for the Saturday coming up. I was sooo happy that it was doing the happy puppy paws dance in the kitchen while on the phone. It is gonna be a great Saturday. Please don't pinch me until next Sunday.


I sorry you are under the weather, but it sounds like your scheduling worked out great.

Yes, I love Downton Abby. If you like the old Upstairs Downstairs series, it's alot like that. It's also a PBS show.


----------



## SPOOKY J

I was thinking as I drove home this foggy night. If old fashions are coming back in style, when will the neon stuff come back? I can barely see the teens in my neighborhood skateboarding tonight in their black clothes.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

SPOOKY J said:


> I was thinking as I drove home this foggy night. If old fashions are coming back in style, when will the neon stuff come back? I can barely see the teens in my neighborhood skateboarding tonight in their black clothes.


so far its the seventies, last November i was out shopping for a dress to my cousin's wedding and was at Lane Bryant and an associate had me try on this black pencil one piece dress that looked like it belonged on star trek! i mean it was a black dress with a purple stripe down the middle...i kept expecting for her to hand me the triangle collar piece!


----------



## Bone Dancer

What? No pointed ears to go with it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

well, that too! but i don't think i could get pointed ears at a tame department store.


----------



## debbie5

I hate to tell ya, but neon is coming back. Target was just full of neon stuff, and those hideous striped shirts from the 80's. BACK IN MY DAY....we had to MAKE our neon clothes...I used to wear neon fishing spoons for earrings, and draw my own checkerboards on my sneakers. KIDS these days... (harumph..) LOL.


----------



## aquariumreef

Ughh, why does my stomach hate me?


----------



## Draik41895

"from now on, you shall be known as, Mini-Mojo!


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 24 is:

Beer Can Appreciation Day 

Compliment Day - Here's mine: HauntForum folks ROCK!


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> January 24 is:
> 
> Compliment Day - Here's mine: HauntForum folks ROCK!


I'll second that compliment!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

It's raining today. cabin fever is starting to set in...


----------



## SPOOKY J

Another dreary day here too.


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's snowing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The sun is shining and I think we're back to spring weather again.


----------



## Spooklights

Yes indeed, it is warmer today. How disappointing! We haven't had much snow yet.


----------



## Vlad

Y'all should move up here to NJ where it's nice and sunny.


----------



## debbie5

Did you know that an entire tube of Wilton decorating icing has 500 calories? I do. Cuz I just ate one. 
If Oprah can't get her eating-like-an-addict issues under control, with all the money she has to buy shrinks, dieticians, trainers, etcetera how on earth do I think **I can**?? Or, do I just accept what is and call my 500 calorie tube of frosting "lunch" and move on?? Do drunks call their six pack of beer after work "dinner"? Argh.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Because all the money, shrinks, dieticians, trainers, etc in the world can't make a difference until the person with the addiction says "I'm not doing this to myself anymore".


There was a show on some time ago about a woman who weighed in excess of 600 pounds - completely bedridden because she literally could not move. She started working with a diet doctor, said over and over again quite tearfully that she was fighting for her life and going to make a change, then threatened to throw her daughters out of the house if they did not bring her food that the doctor had said she could not have. The doctor finally told her bluntly that he was not there to waste his time.


----------



## Death's Door

I agree with the mind-set with food. I found out that Hostess has declared bankruptcy for the second time and all I can think of is getting my hands on a pack of Suzy Qs. Twinkles run second but Suzy Qs were my favorite growing up. Now I want one with a glass of milk. You don't even have to tell me the calorie numbers - it doesn't matter. I'm helping out the economy!


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Do drunks call their six pack of beer after work "dinner"? Argh.


I worked with some guys I would call drunks. They would go to the bar after work for dinner. They called cans of beer "porkchops", because one of the guys figured out there was the same number of calories in a pork chop as was in a can of whatever beer they drank. So they would call out to the bartender for a porkchop, or a round of porkchops for the table.



Da Weiner said:


> I agree with the mind-set with food. I found out that Hostess has declared bankruptcy for the second time and all I can think of is getting my hands on a pack of Suzy Qs. Twinkles run second but Suzy Qs were my favorite growing up. Now I want one with a glass of milk. You don't even have to tell me the calorie numbers - it doesn't matter. I'm helping out the economy!


And Da, I want to thank you for helping all of us by helping the economy. Way to take one for the team!


----------



## debbie5

The best part of a Suzy-Q is running your pointy tongue around the edge of the frosting.
A friend of mine whose mom has had a gastric bypass said the mom sent her dad out at 10:20pm last night, 'cause she watched a commercial for some food on tv & immediately HAD TO have it. 
We are all crazy. We are just different FLAVORS of crazy.

Oldest kid is being taken out by her mentor to see Shrek The Musical. I'm hoping we can keep it on the d.l. so younger one doesn't find out she's not going. $$!


----------



## aquariumreef

Only lucky people get spring now, I still have 4 more months of snow! :amgry:

_Buuuut_ I might be going with my school to New York over spring break, to get a tan and such.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Vlad said:


> Y'all should move up here to NJ where it's nice and sunny.



Most of my surrounding neighbors are from either NY or NJ. I already feel like I do live there.


----------



## scareme

Right now we are recieving a much needed slow, heavy rain. I was out doing some weeding today and the ground is so dry. And we've had a lot of grass fires again, so this will give the firefighters a break.


----------



## debbie5

Sorting through paperwork & pitching out 90% of it: very satisfying. 
Going to a two hour Girl Scout training on how to organize a mass campout: boring as watching chin hairs grow.


----------



## aquariumreef




----------



## debbie5

"...all the money, shrinks, dieticians, trainers, etc in the world can't make a difference until the person with the addiction says "I'm not doing this to myself anymore".

Hot damn. Right on the money.


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Vlad

Deb, I'm with you on that "sort and pitch" thing. There's something so freeing about getting rid of stuff you really don't need anymore.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Good morning Vlad.


----------



## debbie5

I'm one cold momma. Vlad, turn the heat up. Oh no...that's right. Clothes are already paid for (putting on second sweatshirt).


----------



## Draik41895

Max Brooks is Mel Brooks son, Go figure.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Toys before the age of PC:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

massive storm last night. we lost electricty until a few hours ago. hated the house being so quiet. it scared the dogs.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Toys before the age of PC:
> 
> Mattel Tommy Burst TV commercial 1960s! - YouTube


wow.... I love this commercial! :lolkin: and only 7 bucks! it makes me want one now!


----------



## Spooky1

Ah, the good old days, when kids could roam the streets with realistic looking toy guns.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

^ I LOVE that movie!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

me too. and now because of that movie. i'm terribly frightened of Santa Clause....


----------



## aquariumreef

Were kids really required to look like they back then? :huh:

Got my new tank and stuff today. Even came with chocolate


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Asked to do some acting next week for a promo video for Pennhurst. Spooktacluar :0)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Way cool, JT! And you better post a video:jol:



aquariumreef said:


> Were kids really required to look like they back then?


Yes, yes, they were


----------



## Evil Andrew

aquariumreef said:


> Ughh, why does my stomach hate me?


Cause I took it out drinking last night? : )


----------



## debbie5

Dang. Another wake to go to tomorrow night...for a friend's dad. 
On a happier note, in my organizing spree, I found the $90 worth of school Halloween dance supplies receipts I had accidently packed away, so that will be a nice windfall when I get reimbursed. (crossing fingers it's soon, as I have 1/4 of a tank of gas to get me thru to Friday). 
Lots of balls in the air lately...juggling...juggling....


----------



## debbie5

When organizing the cellar food stores, I noticed someone had put the 2 gallons of fog juice on the shelf with the gallon of white vinegar. Not sure they'd want a salad dressed with fog juice.....


----------



## Dixie

I'm addicted to Food Network, and have decided if Jaybo does in fact ever get the chance to leave me for Sandra Bullock, that I am definitely marrying Scott Conant. *sigh*


----------



## Dark Angel 27

warning: mini rant in progress!

ugh. i'm once again dealing with ignorant people...and being accused of practicing demonic things. this was a random post from one of moms friends and it came out of nowhere. i'm getting so sick of being judged. will i ever be the pristine little church girl that everyone things i should be...nope probably not, but i haven't spoken with this lady for a while now...its been at least a year and a half and i've changed alot in that time.

the lady doesnn't know me so who the hell is she to make judgements about me? *sigh* if one more person from mi accuses me like this again, i will neve set foot in their church ever again. and i mean it. 

nothing hurts worse then being judged by someone you once looked up to and liked alot.

its bad enough that i've been called pagan for putting up a christmas tree and celebrating the season. I'm at my wits end and i'll break off ties with everyone of them if this happens even one more time!

*sigh* okay, the rants over. thanks for allowing me to vent!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I always thought that if you put up Halloween stuff you were called a pagan

Everybody changes and not always for the better. Even those you knew and liked. Sometimes you have to leave people at the side of the road and move on. Life is hard enough without adding that kind of stuff to the list.

Ok, I remember now, Christmas decoration people are pagan and Halloween decoration people are devil worshiping heathens.
There I think thats right.


----------



## debbie5

"...its bad enough that i've been called pagan for putting up a christmas tree ...."

As the great philosopher Aaron Tippin once said, "If you trim yourself to fit the world, you'll whittle yourself away."

Have a listen to the hottest man with overbite in the industry:


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> Have a listen to the hottest man with overbite in the industry:
> AaronTippin: Trim Yourself to Fit the World.wmv - YouTube


He looks like a 70's adult movie star. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> *sigh* okay, the rants over. thanks for allowing me to vent!


Here's the best way to deal with all those folks who misjudge you:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Here's the best way to deal with all those folks who misjudge you:
> 
> Headslap Compilation - NCIS - YouTube


thnk you roxy, but i love this one more:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Bone Dancer said:


> I always thought that if you put up Halloween stuff you were called a pagan
> 
> Everybody changes and not always for the better. Even those you knew and liked. Sometimes you have to leave people at the side of the road and move on. Life is hard enough without adding that kind of stuff to the list.
> 
> Ok, I remember now, Christmas decoration people are pagan and Halloween decoration people are devil worshiping heathens.
> There I think thats right.





debbie5 said:


> "...its bad enough that i've been called pagan for putting up a christmas tree ...."
> 
> As the great philosopher Aaron Tippin once said, "If you trim yourself to fit the world, you'll whittle yourself away."
> 
> Have a listen to the hottest man with overbite in the industry:
> AaronTippin: Trim Yourself to Fit the World.wmv - YouTube


-Debbie, i've not heard that voice in years...back when i was an innocent country girl, before the metal head took over. thank you so much

BD: yep, you're right. i've slept on this issue all night....and you're right. i'll never be ideal in anyone's eyes.

you all make the best councelers


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> thnk you roxy, but i love this one more:
> NCIS - Love Taps - YouTube


LOL, that's great! Perfect blend of classical music and head slaps:jol:


----------



## PirateLady

Ok had to take another half day off from work for the refrigerator repair man to come back out and fix the icemaker he put in last week. Love it!!! If he tells me he has to order another part and it will be two weeks I will shoot him... <jk> But seriously.. feeling under the weather and don't feel like putting up with repair men today.... Got a sore throat, ears aching, head aching..stomach all a flutter.... got a dr appt in the morning... IMU says the only good thing is I can't talk very much LOL... Hope I get to feeling better soon... See ya later....


----------



## PirateLady

Debbie,, I use to love this guy... Hadn't heard from him in awhile... thanks for the memories


----------



## debbie5

PirateLady said:


> Debbie,, I use to love this guy... Hadn't heard from him in awhile... thanks for the memories


He is looking older than his years! Yikes...
I love his hillbilly twang.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Johnny Thunder said:


> Asked to do some acting next week for a promo video for Pennhurst. Spooktacluar :0)


Very cool! Be sure to give us a link.


----------



## Petronilla

LMAO. Just made my day! BTW, My mom has a black belt in the back of the head slap. It does get ones attention.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

PirateLady said:


> Ok had to take another half day off from work for the refrigerator repair man to come back out and fix the icemaker he put in last week. Love it!!! If he tells me he has to order another part and it will be two weeks I will shoot him... <jk> But seriously.. feeling under the weather and don't feel like putting up with repair men today.... Got a sore throat, ears aching, head aching..stomach all a flutter.... got a dr appt in the morning... IMU says the only good thing is I can't talk very much LOL... Hope I get to feeling better soon... See ya later....


oh boy! feel better PL!


----------



## scareme

I hope you feel better PL. I'm listening to the neighbor mowing the lawn. Sounds funny this time of the year. I have 2 daffodils ready to open anyday. I don't usually see them until Feb. I just know a freeze will be coming soon.


----------



## Death's Door

Get better PirateLady!!!!!

I'm finally getting over that nasty cold that hubby gave me. Just in time for a fun-filled weekend with my M&T group and the Pokeno ladies. Life is good!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

feeling much better now....and i'm thinking over last halloween. one of my friends was looking over my dolls and he told me how creepy they were...and then he told me it was more creepy that the idea came from my head...lolz. Those words have stayed with me ever since then. 

i can barely wait to start this years props!


----------



## aquariumreef

2 pudding cups, a bag of chips, a bagel sandwich, and a pepperoni pizza, and I'm still hungry. I nominate all the people who can cook good food to come here and make me food.


----------



## debbie5

Yay! made it to payday without eating the dog and the car is not on "E"!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

That's great deb! My dogs always start hiding the week before payday. 

Also: heartburn is my body's way of telling me I can never eat anything that tastes good again.


----------



## debbie5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Also: heartburn is my body's way of telling me I can never eat anything that tastes good again.


 Prevacid. Eat everything.


----------



## Death's Door

Johnny Thunder said:


> Asked to do some acting next week for a promo video for Pennhurst. Spooktacluar :0)


Sounds cool JT. Let us know how ya did. Good luck and make us proud!!!!


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all. TGIF


----------



## Dark Angel 27

:lolkin: i just love my HF friends.


----------



## Death's Door

Good Morning Vlad!!!! 

Can't believe how warm it is today. Wore a light jacket to work. Too weird.


----------



## Vlad

Warm but raining. I'm glad it's not snow.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> Prevacid. Eat everything.


I was on Prevacid or similar medications for the last 15 years. I finally weaned myself of it and have been able to get by with a daily yogurt and an occasional Tums (and still mostly eat what I want). There are problems with nutrient absorption with long term use of these medications.

The warm Winter here continues. It was 60 degrees and raining this morning for our dog walk.


----------



## SPOOKY J

I can't believe I am going to have to mow my grass this weekend. Could be worse,it could be 90 or 100 degrees.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why is it spring already?:jol:

January 27 is:

Chocolate Cake Day - YES!!!!!

Punch the Clock Day - had to do that years ago for a summer job I had. Kind of makes me feel nostalgic to remember that. Sort of.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Have any of you thrown or been invited to a Mardi Gras party? I received an invite for one and it's a costume/formal party. I'd rather go the costume route but I'm stuck on it. The theme is The Mayan "End of the World".


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you'd make a lovely Mayan princess or priestess, Haunti


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> I think you'd make a lovely Mayan princess or priestess, Haunti


I'll have to do some research. This cracked me up.

What You Need for a Costume:

A red velvet bikini
A bright yellow and white snake, boa constrictor-sized
A feathered headdress
Vampire fangs
A snake mask
A personal fitness coach

http://horror.about.com/od/horrorthemelists/ss/lesserhalloweencostumes_5.htm


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> I'll have to do some research. This cracked me up.
> 
> What You Need for a Costume:
> 
> A red velvet bikini
> A bright yellow and white snake, boa constrictor-sized
> A feathered headdress
> Vampire fangs
> A snake mask
> A personal fitness coach
> 
> http://horror.about.com/od/horrorthemelists/ss/lesserhalloweencostumes_5.htm


LOL, clearly a description of Salma Hayek's character in "From Dusk to Dawn":jol:


----------



## Death's Door

I thought a mardi gras party was acquiring purple, green, and gold beads and ya got to flash the twins to get them while getting drunk. I'm confused.


----------



## debbie5

I don't think I have any two body parts that even closely resemble each other enough to call them "twins"?? Even my eyes have a sort of unequal, Bill The Cat look to them....

ACK th!


----------



## scareme

Hauntiholik said:


> I'll have to do some research. This cracked me up.
> 
> What You Need for a Costume:
> 
> A red velvet bikini
> A bright yellow and white snake, boa constrictor-sized
> A feathered headdress
> Vampire fangs
> A snake mask
> A personal fitness coach
> 
> http://horror.about.com/od/horrorthemelists/ss/lesserhalloweencostumes_5.htm


How lucky for you. You probably have at least half of those things in your house already. Have fun!


----------



## Mina

debbie5 said:


> I don't think I have any two body parts that even closely resemble each other enough to call them "twins"?? Even my eyes have a sort of unequal, Bill The Cat look to them....
> 
> ACK th!


isn't that the truth


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My doc has had me on Protonix for about a year now, and it generally works great, when I remember to get the prescription refilled. 

Mardi Gras parties are fun, Haunti. For inspiration you can always search "Mardi Gras" on youtube. There should be a few decent videos there.


----------



## debbie5

OMGggg...such a grey crappy day. Need....to.....get.....motivated.

Hot shower while belting out Journey songs outta do it. Now if I can just hoist me ars from this chair.....................


----------



## Spooky1

Did the axis of the Earth change? It feels like Spring today and the forecast for Feb 1st is 61 degrees.


----------



## Death's Door

Spooky1 said:


> Did the axis of the Earth change? It feels like Spring today and the forecast for Feb 1st is 61 degrees.


I was saying the same thing today on my way out the door this morning. My daffodills are coming up around the patio. Even though I'm not a fan of snow and cold weather, it's still weird to have these temps for this time of year.


----------



## debbie5

Actualy, didnt they say magnetic north or something moved a few weeks ago or something?? The sun rose 2 weeks earlier above the horizon than it usually does...which would mean an axis shift...anyone see this online?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

not that i saw, but i do remember something about a solar flare happening.


----------



## aquariumreef

I still have a couple months of snow. <_<

But I have long days of sun in the summer to make up for it.


----------



## scareme

I love when you first bring home the groceries and everything looks so good, you can't wait to dig in. I'm having a bowl of strawberries, pickles, and doritos. The same thing in the cupboard, 2 weeks from now will look ho-hum. Color me happy!


----------



## Spooky1

Staying up late and watching The Invisible Man on TCM tonight.


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1 said:


> Staying up late and watching The Invisible Man on TCM tonight.


Me too! And I just had a cup of fresh strawberries! WTH?


----------



## Spooky1

Frankenstein is on TCM now


----------



## RoxyBlue

We don't have any strawberries We do, however, have some Doritos and champagne.


----------



## Vlad

Good morning Hauntforum. Saturday morning and off to work.........nuff said.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So, I'm going to take the plunge and file paper work for a non-profit.


----------



## debbie5

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> So, I'm going to take the plunge and file paper work for a non-profit.


to become a 501-c3? I thought it's expensive!!??


----------



## Petronilla

Morning everyone. Its Sat. morning and I have to motivate myself into taking apart some old lamps my hubby found, in order to turn them into creepy, drippy, candle holders. But I stayed up watching Frankenstein, and the Invisable man last night. oh well. (Yawn Off I go).


----------



## Bone Dancer

sigh-- a snowy and windy day. Staying indoors today.


----------



## Spooky1

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> So, I'm going to take the plunge and file paper work for a non-profit.


Can you consider Not for profit?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

One of these days my stress levels will go down, and the evil monster living in my head will let me sleep, I hope.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Petronilla said:


> Morning everyone. Its Sat. morning and I have to motivate myself into taking apart some old lamps my hubby found, in order to turn them into creepy, drippy, candle holders. But I stayed up watching Frankenstein, and the Invisable man last night. oh well. (Yawn Off I go).


good after (yawn) noon everyone. i'm trying hard to get motivated too.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

just watched this video and i had to share it. i laughed so hard i cried...


----------



## aquariumreef

Going to try harder to make it to chat tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

New recipe experiment of the week, picked and prepared by Spooky1 - creamy chicken with tarragon. Very simple (chicken, cream, tarragon, lemon juice, and a bit of salt/pepper) and totally delicious. Served it on noodles with a side of steamed broccoli and a glass of champagne. Life is good


----------



## debbie5

I am about to go into chat at midnight, and no one is there. Ya'll are a bunch of old farts.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

im in the graveyard now debbie.


----------



## niblique71

RoxyBlue said:


> New recipe experiment of the week, Served it on noodles with a glass of champagne Life is good


Please tell me what DOESN'T taste good with champagne......


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Good Morning my insane friends!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Good morning DA


----------



## RoxyBlue

niblique71 said:


> Please tell me what DOESN'T taste good with champagne......


Beer, maybe? Of course, I don't like beer anyway, so it might be a biased assessment.


----------



## Spooky1

It's quiet here tonight, where is everyone?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

its been like this all day.


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm getting tired today. *yawn*


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i'm frustraited.

around the first of the month i got a refurbished computer tower with windows xp on it. but it didn't come with microsoft word and all the documents i wrote with my other tower i cant read because all i got is libre office on it. 

*sigh* in order to update it i have to pay 137.00 bucks for the new software. *sigh*


----------



## RoxyBlue

DA, try downloading OpenOffice (http://www.openoffice.org/). It's a freeware program that works very much like Microsoft Office and is mostly compatible with Microsoft.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thanks roxy!


----------



## aquariumreef

Nothing like finding a clownfish that jumped out of the tank a year before, with the texture of jerky and as thin as paper.

Yum.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I didn't realize that I had accidentally sprayed a little of my pepper spray today (crappy spray holster) and i got a little on my finger. On the way home I rubbed my eye, and nearly wrecked my truck. I forgot how much that crap hurts. So glad I had just bought a bottled water.


----------



## debbie5

Consuming a Fiber One bar at 8pm after swimming for an hour, means that at 4:30 am, you are awakened by the humpback whale calls coming from your own digestive tract, as the bar swims down your gut. I'm scared.

Funny how I had NO PROBLEM getting to sleep last night (at 10:30!) cuz I was wiped from swimming.


----------



## debbie5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> So I didn't realize that I had accidentally sprayed a little of my pepper spray today (crappy spray holster) and i got a little on my finger. On the way home I rubbed my eye, and nearly wrecked my truck. I forgot how much that crap hurts. So glad I had just bought a bottled water.


I can think of two worse places to have it....


----------



## Petronilla

Good Morning HF. Beautiful day here. Supposed to be even nicer tomorrow.


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 30th is....
* National Inane Answering Message Day - make today the day to remove that cheesy annoying answering messages that makes the person calling want to hang up.

* Bubble Wrap Appreciation Day

* National Croissant Day

* National Escape Day - Admit it. You've been plotting this for a while. Now put on your disguise, activate your jetpack, and make a break for it. Just don't everyone escape at once or there'll be a traffic jam in the secret underground tunnel.


----------



## Death's Door

Gooda Morning to All.

Deb - those Fiber One bars and that Activia are like liquid plummer for the digestive system. 

Had an awesome weekend. Went to the M&T meeting in the morning and Pokeno in the early evening with the ladies. Chilled yesterday and made a fra diavlo sauce for tonight's dinner and made a butternut squash au gratin to go with the crab cakes and asparagus for Tuesday's dinner. I just layered it and will bake it on Tuesday. I also made Raspberry Walnut sugar free brownies for hubby. I was sooo happy that Pillsbury came out with sugar-free cake mixes and frostings so I can just put it together and bake it. Taste awesome too.

Someone must have pinched me because it's Monday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I need to order some bubble wrap - sounds like the right day to do it:jol:

I think we all need to go to Da Weiner's house for dinner.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> I can think of two worse places to have it....


I can imagine one. Not sure I want to think about the other.


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> I need to order some bubble wrap - sounds like the right day to do it:jol:
> 
> I think we all need to go to Da Weiner's house for dinner.


It would be my pleasure to whip up a feast for the Hauntforum members. It's no secret that I love to cook.


----------



## debbie5

Decaff Chai. ALMOST as good as a Mountain Dew.


----------



## debbie5

Scraping the bottom of the barrel...almost out of meat. Using the last of the frozen hamburger/sausage/onions (made previously as filling for the lasagna) on top of (clearance sale) English muffin pizzas. You never see **Martha** making lil pizzas on muffins that expired yesterday!! (lifting nose & snubbing Martha)...


----------



## scareme

BioHazardCustoms said:


> So I didn't realize that I had accidentally sprayed a little of my pepper spray today (crappy spray holster) and i got a little on my finger. On the way home I rubbed my eye, and nearly wrecked my truck. I forgot how much that crap hurts. So glad I had just bought a bottled water.


You have experiences like noone else I know. Thank you for the job you do. I know I couldn't do it.



Da Weiner said:


> Gooda Morning to All.
> 
> Had an awesome weekend. Went to the M&T meeting in the morning and Pokeno in the early evening with the ladies. Chilled yesterday and made a fra diavlo sauce for tonight's dinner and made a butternut squash au gratin to go with the crab cakes and asparagus for Tuesday's dinner. I just layered it and will bake it on Tuesday. I also made Raspberry Walnut sugar free brownies for hubby. I was sooo happy that Pillsbury came out with sugar-free cake mixes and frostings so I can just put it together and bake it. Taste awesome too.
> 
> Someone must have pinched me because it's Monday.


I thought about you this weekend. I'm glad everything worked out for you after the way last weekend went.

It is so nice around here. I was able to work out in the yard Sat. & Sun.. The only problem is not doing too much since I know this isn't really spring. I don't want to uncover to much. Lucky I have enough weeds and dead brush to keep me busy. And I've had my first flowers, if violets and dandelions in the lawn count.


----------



## Lunatic

Da Weiner said:


> It would be my pleasure to whip up a feast for the Hauntforum members. It's no secret that I love to cook.


Oh that's perfect. I totally love to eat!

I wish you lived in Gloucester, MA because that is a much shorter drive.


----------



## debbie5

(looking at sign hanging around my chest that says "WILL DRIVE FOR FOOD")...


----------



## Death's Door

[I thought about you this weekend. I'm glad everything worked out for you after the way last weekend went. ]



scareme said:


> It is so nice around here. I was able to work out in the yard Sat. & Sun.. The only problem is not doing too much since I know this isn't really spring. I don't want to uncover to much. Lucky I have enough weeds and dead brush to keep me busy. And I've had my first flowers, if violets and dandelions in the lawn count.


Yep, it's nice to get a weekend when you can just go and enjoy yourself and not have to do household chores.

Holy Cow! Violets and dandelions already? Please don't tell my lawn - it'll get jealous and start producing. The daffidills are already confused and breaking out of the ground. I might have to check the box turtles because they hibernate this time of the year. With the weather being as warm as it is, they might be waking up and walking around.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Conversation with one of the project managers a couple weeks ago:

Me: "You've got 65 hours for this job and more than one person charging time to it, so you'll want to track the hours closely so you don't go over budget."

PM: "Can you give me an update each week?"

Me: "I can update you each week once the timesheets are turned in, but you might want to informally track it day to day since you're not the only person billing time to it."

PM: "I'd really like to get a formal update each week."

Me: "I'll do that, but with two or three people charging time to it, you can burn through that budget pretty quickly. Just sayin'."

PM: "After next week, I'll ask the other people about their time every day."


Timesheets are turned in for last week and I run a report of hours on the task. All labor categories have more hours than the client gave us. Excess hours will not be reimbursed by said client. I send the report to everyone who billed time to the task, then sit back and wonder why folks sometimes choose not to listen to someone who knows what she's talking about:jol:


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Conversation with one of the project managers a couple weeks ago:
> 
> Me: "You've got 65 hours for this job and more than one person charging time to it, so you'll want to track the hours closely so you don't go over budget."
> 
> PM: "Can you give me an update each week?"
> 
> Me: "I can update you each week once the timesheets are turned in, but you might want to informally track it day to day since you're not the only person billing time to it."
> 
> PM: "I'd really like to get a formal update each week."
> 
> Me: "I'll do that, but with two or three people charging time to it, you can burn through that budget pretty quickly. Just sayin'."
> 
> PM: "After next week, I'll ask the other people about their time every day."
> 
> Timesheets are turned in for last week and I run a report of hours on the task. All labor categories have more hours than the client gave us. Excess hours will not be reimbursed by said client. I send the report to everyone who billed time to the task, then sit back and wonder why folks sometimes choose not to listen to someone who knows what she's talking about:jol:


They want you to think for them. They cannot remember to put in the timesheets so they can get an accurate update. Dumasses.


----------



## Spooky1

Had a busy day off today, and actually got a few things done around the house and yard. Unfortunately none of them was getting a start on the ground breaker I want to make


----------



## scareme

Da Weiner said:


> [ I might have to check the box turtles because they hibernate this time of the year. With the weather being as warm as it is, they might be waking up and walking around.


I know what you mean. Last year I was cleaning up some of the debris under the yuccas and I found one of the turtles. And since I had bothered her she went for a stroll. It's too early in the year for that. Although, I am finding insects. We haven't had a hard enough freeze to kill them yet.


----------



## aquariumreef

I got another inch of snow today. :grrr:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You must be trying to use emoticon codes from another forum, AR


----------



## aquariumreef

Nah, I make them up on the spot.  :lies:

Nothing like finding a old friend that's a year younger than you is addicted to drugs and has a baby. Geeze, what's the world come too? almface:


----------



## debbie5

Drunkie neighbors are at it. We suspect they are stealing stuff from us. I need to know how to hook my laptop (which is old/hand-me-down) to a small camera that will save images to some drive or somethingorother. Any advice, PM me please.Or send me Valium.


----------



## stagehand1975

debbie5 said:


> Drunkie neighbors are at it. We suspect they are stealing stuff from us. I need to know how to hook my laptop (which is old/hand-me-down) to a small camera that will save images to some drive or somethingorother. Any advice, PM me please.Or send me Valium.


Get a hunting camera, they make these weatherproof cameras that hunter out up in the woods. They are motion activated and store them on an sd card. Everytime something moves, it gets its picture taken.

Hide in a way that it can see across your yard into there.


----------



## GothicCandle

just a few more days of feeling out of touch with haunters and I'll have internet back, and hours and hours of posts to read and youtube videos to watch  ah, i so want to just veg for about a week after all this moving stress. You think my downstairs neighbors will mind if I embed roots into my floor/their ceiling?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Welcome back GC!


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 31 is:

Backward Day - !eldnaCcihtoG, kcab emocleW 

Inspire Your Heart with Art Day


----------



## GothicCandle

Hauntiholik said:


> Welcome back GC!





RoxyBlue said:


> January 31 is:
> 
> Backward Day - !eldnaCcihtoG, kcab emocleW
> 
> Inspire Your Heart with Art Day


Sknath! m'i ta a s'dneirf esuoh ta eht tentmom gnisu rieht ten. I evom otni ym wen ecalp eht tsrif keew ni yraurbef dna eht stnemtrapa evah eerf tenretni YAY!


----------



## Hauntiholik

GothicCandle said:


> Sknath! m'i ta a s'dneirf esuoh ta eht tentmom gnisu rieht ten. I evom otni ym wen ecalp eht tsrif keew ni yraurbef dna eht stnemtrapa evah eerf tenretni YAY!


Scary. I can read this.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> Scary. I can read this.


em oot!


----------



## RoxyBlue

sdrawkcab yaw eht lla si ecnetnes siht dna I nac oS

Typing the complete sentence backwards instead of just each word is a little more challenging


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

You guys are making my head hurt with all this backward speak! !sknahT


----------



## QueenRuby2002

.kniht I pots dluohs eW .segassem eseht gnidaer dessorc evah seye ym kniht I


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm not even going to try typing backwards. Welcome back GC!

Debbie- Harbor Freight had some hunting cameras for around $20-$30 bucks last time I was in my local store. you might want to check their website www.harborfreight.com


----------



## debbie5

Needs to be small, so I can tape it (inside) to the window overlooking my driveway. This gets crazier daily...


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Hauntiholik

Chat?


----------



## aquariumreef

˙spɹɐʍʞɔɐq puɐ uʍop-ǝpısdn ʇɥbıɹʍ oʇ uosɹǝd ǝnɹʇ ɐ sǝʞɐʇ ʇı ʇnq 'spɹɐʍʞɔɐq ʇɥbıɹʍ ǝןdoǝd ǝɯos


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Oi how did you do that?


----------



## debbie5

aquariumreef said:


> ˙spɹɐʍʞɔɐq puɐ uʍop-ǝpısdn ʇɥbıɹʍ oʇ uosɹǝd ǝnɹʇ ɐ sǝʞɐʇ ʇı ʇnq 'spɹɐʍʞɔɐq ʇɥbıɹʍ ǝןdoǝd ǝɯos


Kids these days..with their hi tech fancy pantsy things...


----------



## aquariumreef

You mean witchcraft?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Had a blast today at Pennhurst doing a video/photo shoot for a new haunt mag. Great time!


----------



## Spooky1

We must see some pics JT!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

just a little longer till i can begin props! a few days!


----------



## aquariumreef

Pears taste oh so sweeter when they inflict bloody noses on you. :embarrassed:


----------



## debbie5

Mornin'...(tipping hat, and slowly sauntering away, spurs jingling....)


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hey, keep those spurs off the furniture.


----------



## debbie5

I'm still waiting for my breakfast, morbidmike........


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 1st is....
* G.I. Joe Day - today commemorates the Hasbro toy that made it okay for boys to play with dolls, umm action figures

* Hula in The Coola Day - sure it's winter but don't let that stop you. Grab your grass skit, favorite tropical drink, call some friends and have your very own Hula in The Coola Luau. 

* National Freedom Day - Major Richard Robert Wright Sr., a former slave, chose February 1st as National Freedom Day as this is the day in 1865 that President Lincoln signed the 13th Amendment which outlawed slavery in the US. Along with local and national leaders, Wright wrote a bill declaring February 1st as National Freedom Day and President Truman signed the bill in 1948. 

* National Serpent Day - a day to appreciate snakes.

* Robinson Crusoe Day - on February 1st, 1709 Alexander Selkirk was rescued and he's said to be the inspiration behind Daniel Defoe's Robinson Crusoe book. 

* Spunky Old Broads Day - you know them and love them. Take some time today to appreciate those spunky old broads that you know for their vigor. 

* National Girls and Women in Sports Day - today celebrates girls' and women's participation and achievements in sports and helps to raise awareness about providing balanced and equal sporting activities for females.

* National Baked Alaska Day


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Mornin'...(tipping hat, and slowly sauntering away, spurs jingling....)


wow, someone's in a good mood today. :lolkin:

Mornin, my deranged brethren!:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Johnny Thunder said:


> Had a blast today at Pennhurst doing a video/photo shoot for a new haunt mag. Great time!


Congrats, JT! We're so wanting to see this. Can you tell us what haunt mag will be graced with your photos?

Unrelated comment - Spunky Old Broads RULE!


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all


----------



## aquariumreef

Hauntiholik said:


> * National Baked Alaska Day


:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

My favorite spunky old broad.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

I could've had a V8.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I could've had a V8 with a shot of vodka and a dash of pepper. Oh wait, that's for later this evening.....:jol:


----------



## Vlad

> I could've had a V8 with a shot of vodka and a dash of pepper. Oh wait, that's for later this evening.....


No celery stalk ???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Vlad said:


> No celery stalk ???


Nah, it's just a garnish anyway And we don't have any at the house. Plus those stringy things in the stalk get stuck in your teeth.


----------



## debbie5

R. I. P. Don Cornelius. Without watching your show every Saturday morning, I would have no clue how to dance. http://entertainment.msnbc.msn.com/...l-train-creator-don-cornelius-commits-suicide


----------



## Spooky1

National Serpent Day - I'll celebrate the indigenous snake population, but the invasive species get the boot!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here is Mike Rowe celebrating with a snake - NOT:


----------



## RavenLunatic

may as well join in the drinking. thinking cocoa with an unhealthy dose of orange grey goose


----------



## aquariumreef

It warmed up today, above freezing. But that was so it could rain then freeze over. And it's windy.

But I have no homework. :0


----------



## debbie5

My apologies for a vid I posted...I didn't realize there were some images quickly flashed in it that were inappropriate for H.F. I went back to delete it & see it's already gone. Thank you for removing it.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> My apologies for a vid I posted...I didn't realize there were some images quickly flashed in it that were inappropriate for H.F. I went back to delete it & see it's already gone. Thank you for removing it.


That's what you get for trying to post your home movies on here.


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> My apologies for a vid I posted...I didn't realize there were some images quickly flashed in it that were inappropriate for H.F. I went back to delete it & see it's already gone. Thank you for removing it.


Flashing people ain't cool. :amgry:

:flower:


----------



## debbie5

If I flashed you, your eyes would run red with blood.


----------



## debbie5

Watching live feed of Phil....it IS just like the movie...


----------



## Spooky1

I don't care what Phil says. Our dog had no shadow when we walked her this morning, so I say Spring is around the corner. Actually, it was very Spring like here yesterday, and we've only had a couple inches of snow all Winter so far. I hope this doesn't mean we'll have a cold Spring.


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> I don't care what Phil says. Our dog had no shadow when we walked her this morning, so I say Spring is around the corner. Actually, it was very Spring like here yesterday, and we've only had a couple inches of snow all Winter so far. I hope this doesn't mean we'll have a cold Spring.


Or a hot dry summer. This is suppose to be our water replenisher(?) for the lakes and wells for the rest of the year. Another year like last year and TX and OK will be burnt right off the map. But it is nice to be able to get outside and get some work done this time of year.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

February 2 is:

Ground Hog Day - stupid rodent saw his shadow

Candlemas - among other things, a day to bless candles


----------



## aquariumreef

Stupid school not canceled. <_<


----------



## Lunatic

Sunday is a big day for New England. Go Pats!


----------



## Petronilla

He may have seen his shadow out east. Here its pea soup fog and cloudy. The past couple of days and the next its been 60 or more outside. Very nice for spray painting some small stuff outdoors.


----------



## Spooky1

Haunti, you made me learn something. I had to look up Imbolc. 

"A Celtic festival marking the beginning of spring. Most commonly it is celebrated on 1 or 2 February (or 12 February, according to the Old Calendar) in the northern hemisphere. These dates fall approximately halfway between the Winter Solstice and the Spring Equinox."


----------



## Evil Queen

That was just lovely Haunti.

That's correct Spooky1, so no matter what that fat little rodent predicts Spring is just 6 1/2 weeks away.

It is also known as Candlemas & St. Brighid's day.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i'm so psyched! i found a shop at the mall that sells antique and vintage jewelry and hats. i found a new favorite shop! *giddy*


----------



## aquariumreef

Seems like it night still, then got reminded of that song. :totiredtosleep:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

RoxyBlue said:


> Congrats, JT! We're so wanting to see this. Can you tell us what haunt mag will be graced with your photos?
> 
> Unrelated comment - Spunky Old Broads RULE!


Thanks. Called Top Haunts. Have a Facebook & website, actual magazine out in March.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morning people!


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> Colony Men's Ensemble - Night Ride - YouTube
> Seems like it night still, then got reminded of that song. :totiredtosleep:


I see one young man did not get the memo about wearing black pants for the performance

The choir director should have had those boys standing closer together so they could hear each other better. That makes a big difference in how well singers stay in tune.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Snow Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ I love that!

Are you buried out your way, Haunti?


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> ^ I love that!
> 
> Are you buried out your way, Haunti?


I think we got about 7" of snow over night and we're under a blizzard warning until tonight. We'll get about 20" by the time it's all done on Sunday.

It's a make a pot of soup and have hot chocolate kind of day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> It's a make a pot of soup and have hot chocolate kind of day.


Followed by "Shovel a Boatload of Snow and Try Not to Have a Heart Attack While You're Doing It Day":googly:


----------



## scareme

You can keep the snow. We are having a lovely rain right now. And yes, a pot of soup does sound good. I'll have to see what is in the freezer. I hope there is a chicken.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

we're supposed to get rain and hail tonight. according to my dear sister. lovely.


----------



## aquariumreef

We're having a blizzard right now. At least 6 cars in a 1 mile stretch and my bus did a Tokyo Drift.


----------



## GothicCandle

yay!! im in my new apartment and actually have proper access to the internet!! yay!!! I'm so excited!! now i just need furniture...which will arrive tomorrow. Its so funny and odd, i think i own 90% of what's in mom's house! now of course the challenge is getting all of it into this 500 sq ft apartment, hmmmm


----------



## aquariumreef

Congrats GC!!!!!!! omgomgomg

I made tasty soft-pretzels and they are so filling. Maybe I'll send you one.


----------



## Revenant

*Best.
Grimm.
Ever.*

It was like Grimm meets Criminal Minds meets CSI. Tasty.


----------



## aquariumreef

Grimm...?


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> I see one young man did not get the memo about wearing black pants for the performance
> 
> The choir director should have had those boys standing closer together so they could hear each other better. That makes a big difference in how well singers stay in tune.


:googly:

But not necessarily, strong singers can keep tune together if they know their part, and can be loud enough to cover the gap. It's a plus to be louder too, so the people in the back of the seating can hear as well.

And then theirs the additional stage-presence you get when filling it entirely, instead of just having it partially full.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm guessing Rev means this, AR:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1830617/combined


----------



## aquariumreef

Hmm, sounds interesting. But not as interesting as those ad's for Phantom...


----------



## Spooky1

Revenant said:


> *Best.
> Grimm.
> Ever.*
> 
> It was like Grimm meets Criminal Minds meets CSI. Tasty.


I always miss Grim, since my dvr can only record 2 programs, and I already record Fringe and Supernatural. Why do they put similar shows on at the same time?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i'm going to vent...be warned.

so i was on the autism awareness fb page and heard about this psychotic woman's comment. 
http://apps.facebook.com/takeactioncenter/aut/SharronAngle

Does she even realize what a stupid thing she's saying?

i'm on government insurance and its next to impossible to find the doctor i need who can give me meds to manage my Asperger's symptoms.I guarantee that this woman couldn't last a day going through what i do. i've love for her to have my issues and then stick her on a giant crowded bus and then maybe she'll understand what a stupid offensive comment she made.

i used to be all for the 'tea party' movement, but now. i think its a big joke so long as this woman's with them. :finger:


----------



## Draik41895

So, Ive decided thaat for Valentines day I'm making my girlfriend one of those zombie hands in a flower pot, except I'm gonna put a heart in his hand too. :zombie: I love her.


----------



## GothicCandle

there are lot of idiots in this world Dark Angel27. The Autism Spectrum can often be invisible, and is basically something you just have to take one's word for. The only things about autism other people can see is our behavior and when a lot of us are unable to explain how we feel, why, or how then we therefore might as well not exist all. A person who has never experienced a meltdown(a mental overload resulting in total exhaustion and for a short period of time(anywhere from a few minutes, to even a whole day) complete non-function in thinking ability) can not understand it and for many people it is easier to simply call people trouble makers, liars and other incorrect labels than to allow autism(and other non-physical disorders and/or non-neurotypical ways of processing information) to exist.


----------



## aquariumreef

Draik41895 said:


> So, Ive decided thaat for Valentines day I'm making my girlfriend one of those zombie hands in a flower pot, except I'm gonna put a heart in his hand too. :zombie: I love her.


That's really nice of you! I'm hoping for some of those tasty conversation hearts from my boyfreind, but who knows? 

I have a short-story project due for class on Monday, and my theme was 'horror'. Do you think it would be pushing it to be about a family of three (newly married parents and 3 y/o kid) being hated by the small town, then them getting invited to the school for a party. But at the party, the whole town crucifies them? I mean, I think I could pull it off if it was a bit vague, but don't want to get sent down to the counselor again for 'disturbed thoughts'. :blush:


----------



## GothicCandle

aquariumreef said:


> Congrats GC!!!!!!! omgomgomg
> 
> I made tasty soft-pretzels and they are so filling. Maybe I'll send you one.


i'm currently very bored, i wish i didn't have to wait to my bed, chairs and tv to get here. it's very boring and i can't sleep lol.



Draik41895 said:


> So, Ive decided thaat for Valentines day I'm making my girlfriend one of those zombie hands in a flower pot, except I'm gonna put a heart in his hand too. :zombie: I love her.


That's cute. You should give tips to my boyfriend, who rolls his eyes and said "why?" when I told him I want to have some halloween decrotive pieces around all year :madkin:



aquariumreef said:


> That's really nice of you! I'm hoping for some of those tasty conversation hearts from my boyfreind, but who knows?
> 
> I have a short-story project due for class on Monday, and my theme was 'horror'. Do you think it would be pushing it to be about a family of three (newly married parents and 3 y/o kid) being hated by the small town, then them getting invited to the school for a party. But at the party, the whole town crucifies them? I mean, I think I could pull it off if it was a bit vague, but don't want to get sent down to the counselor again for 'disturbed thoughts'. :blush:


they gave you the theme "horror" after all so why not? Great writers of horror, sci fi, and fantasy are all slightly demented so you might as well join the club, actually I'd say even the fiction based on real life with no fantasy aspect at all is pretty horrific, as life is too.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Draik41895 said:


> So, Ive decided thaat for Valentines day I'm making my girlfriend one of those zombie hands in a flower pot, except I'm gonna put a heart in his hand too. :zombie: I love her.


*sigh* young love...


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> I always miss Grim, since my dvr can only record 2 programs, and I already record Fringe and Supernatural. Why do they put similar shows on at the same time?


I agree. There are certain nights when there in nothing good on. Then they put all the like minded shows up against each other. I don't even have a dvr, so I have to pick one.

For Valentines Day my sweetie is giving me new carpet.

*sigh* old love!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Scareme, love sometimes gets a bit more practical as you get older

Draik, that gift idea is 1000 times better than giving your girlfriend roses for Valentines Day. Roses fade, but a zombie hand holding a heart lasts forever:jol:

AR, three people getting crucified is a bit difficult to make vague, I would think. That aside, you'll have the bigger challenge of establishing the reason for the town hating these people within the short story framework so it makes some sense and is not just an excuse to write something horrific. It's a good challenge for any writer.

There is (IMO) an excellent example of a short horror story that's a classic called "The Lottery", written by Shirley Jackson. If you've never read it, I highly recommend it. Its perfection as a horror short lies in the apparent normalcy of the storyline until you get to the ending. You can read it here:

http://www.classicshorts.com/stories/lotry.html


----------



## Hauntiholik

Wait? What is that? It burrrrrrns! It's the SUN!


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 4th is....

* World Cancer Day - the goals of World Cancer Day are to place cancer on the political agenda, improving cancer prevention and early detection, and enhancing access and treatment for cancer patients.

* Liberace Day - Liberace died on this day in 1987.

* Thank a Mailman Day - show your appreciation to your mail person because no matter what, rain, sleet or snow, they are going to deliver your mail to you.

* National Stuffed Mushroom Day

* Create a Vacuum Day - I don't mean clean the carpets. It's science! You know, the absence of matter?

* USO Day - The USO was formed on this date in 1941. The USO is a non-profit private organization whose mission is "to lift the spirits of America’s troops and their families".

* National Homemade Soup Day


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If anyone is interested, here's the teaser vid for Top Haunts featuring Pennhurst. You can see my hotness around 55 seconds as the Monster lol.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Very cool JT!


----------



## aquariumreef

I went ahead and started the story, but if I get in trouble, I'm blaming it on you. 

And Roxy, The Lottery is one of my favorite short-story's, and had a bit of influence.


----------



## Draik41895

hmm... so I remember seeing a zombie hand in a flower pot prop somewhere, "Grow your own Zombie" or something like that. Only trouble is, I cant find it now... any ideas?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hauntiholik said:


> Very cool JT!


Thanks Haunti. It was a lot of fun doing the vid/photo shoot.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Johnny Thunder said:


> Thanks Haunti. It was a lot of fun doing the vid/photo shoot.


The lighting was great in that shot. You looked terrifying.....in a good way


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I play "dead lummox" well LOL. Usually I am very vocal, running around like a maniac, so this shoot/character was a nice change of pace.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Draik41895 said:


> hmm... so I remember seeing a zombie hand in a flower pot prop somewhere, "Grow your own Zombie" or something like that. Only trouble is, I cant find it now... any ideas?


There are fungi and lychen that are called zombie hands.

Here's a grow your own zombie prop someone did.
http://www.buzzfeed.com/burnred/grow-your-own-zombie-281t


----------



## Hauntiholik

Johnny Thunder said:


> I play "dead lummox" well LOL. Usually I am very vocal, running around like a maniac, so this shoot/character was a nice change of pace.


WOW!!! Scary as hell and Santa's chuckle to boot.


----------



## GothicCandle

aquariumreef said:


> I went ahead and started the story, but if I get in trouble, I'm blaming it on you.
> 
> And Roxy, The Lottery is one of my favorite short-story's, and had a bit of influence.


there's another one along the same lines called "The Carnival" but I'm sorry I don't remember the author.


----------



## Vlad

Good morning HauntForum !


----------



## GothicCandle

Vlad said:


> Good morning HauntForum !


Good morning!  my agenda for today is to get a library card and check out some books.


----------



## scareme

GothicCandle said:


> Good morning!  my agenda for today is to get a library card and check out some books.


Good plan. My agenda for today is to make some Valentines and take a nap. I think the nap might come first.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> hmm... so I remember seeing a zombie hand in a flower pot prop somewhere, "Grow your own Zombie" or something like that. Only trouble is, I cant find it now... any ideas?


This is the closest I've found, Draik - basic hand in a pot with a zombie plant marker:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/burnred/grow-your-own-zombie-281t

I think you could come up with something better.

JT, I'm so happy for you, ya dead lummox:jol: Being able to do the horror acting thing must be such a blast for you.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Give me a ping, Vasili. One ping only, please.


----------



## Bone Dancer

All this way to hide a submarine in a river.


----------



## RoxyBlue

There _was_ an echo in here, Haunti. I just figured it out:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

I would like to have seen Montana.


----------



## Draik41895

Anybody seen my hot glue sticks? I cant really do much with out them...


----------



## RoxyBlue

The rat ate the glue sticks........


----------



## aquariumreef

Sooooo tired.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I wish I had something to break.


----------



## morbidmike

I think it official I'm setting this year out from haunting....I just cant get motivated and I had 4 big projects planned....I need a break I have alot of crazy stuff going on in my life right now....I cant even seem to concentrate on any thing these days.....I find myself not even talking about halloween these days *sigh*


----------



## stagehand1975

morbid mike said:


> I think it official I'm setting this year out from haunting....I just cant get motivated and I had 4 big projects planned....I need a break I have alot of crazy stuff going on in my life right now....I cant even seem to concentrate on any thing these days.....I find myself not even talking about halloween these days *sigh*


We all need a break once in a while. I took mine last year.


----------



## stagehand1975

Not that I pay much attention to the stupid bowl, but I do particapate in the boards at work. Which was good becuase I won a 19" flat screen tv. Now what should I do with that.


----------



## trishaanne

Mike, we're taking this year off too. Sometimes you have to take a break to regain the enthusiasm. Once you lose that, it becomes a chore and it makes it miserable. While I'm glad the house is on the market and I can't decorate, I'm sure come August or September I'll get the bug to start setting up. This is forcing us to take a break from it. That and the fact that I got rid of alot of Halloween stuff, all but 3 of my tombstones, etc. I'd need to remake everything and then I would rush it and it would look like crap. Now, once we get settled someplace, I can take my time and do things the way I want them to be done and scare a whole new part of the country  Just focus on the important things right now (life) and haunting will come back when you're ready to focus on it again.


----------



## Vlad

Yay for Monday !!!!!


----------



## Draik41895

I wasnt feeling very motivated halloween wise recently, but Ive been planning out a lot of things. Once I get done with the costumes im working on right now, I'll be back in full swing. This Valentines gift is the perfect segue. 

I literally dreamt that I found my hot glue sticks, but when I woke up, I looked and they werent there.


----------



## Death's Door

I was hoping for the Patriots to win. Dammit.

On a better note, all I have to do is heat up food for tonight's dindin. I crock potted a roast and made no-sugar added apple crisp yesterday. We had chicken wings and homemade scrimp/cheddar cheese quesidillas for the game last night. I haven't made quesidillas in a long time and forgot how heavy those suckers can be once they hit bottom. We have a whole one left along with two slices that we couldn't finish last night.


----------



## Spooky1

morbid mike said:


> I think it official I'm setting this year out from haunting....I just cant get motivated and I had 4 big projects planned....I need a break I have alot of crazy stuff going on in my life right now....I cant even seem to concentrate on any thing these days.....I find myself not even talking about halloween these days *sigh*


Mike, sorry to hear your motivation is AWOL, but you need to take care your life issues first. Halloween will be there again next year (unless the world really does end in December ). Who knows, maybe your Halloween mojo will show up again later this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It used to be so much easier to install new windshield wiper blades.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> It used to be so much easier to install new windshield wiper blades.


It's still easier than having to replace the whole windshield wiper arm like I have to. It's a Monday. Bah.


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> It used to be so much easier to install new windshield wiper blades.


You know, if you drive fast enough you don't need them.


----------



## aquariumreef

Potato chips, rootbeer, and warm houses make Mondays worth it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

New recipe experiment of the week was Asian barbecue chicken and a side of steamed baby bok choy with some garlic butter. The marinade/barbeque sauce for the chicken was made from hoisin sauce, soy sauce, honey, sesame oil, garlic, onion, and a little tomato paste diluted with water (since I didn't have any tomato sauce). Spooky1 gave it a thumbs up.


----------



## Hauntiholik

sounds yummy Roxy!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

It's a bear to change a toilet seat when the plastic bolts shred to pieces with one try of the wrench.....over an hour to do a job that should have taken 5 minutes.


----------



## aquariumreef




----------



## Draik41895

Hauntcast!!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morning my twisted friends!


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 7 is:

Wave All Your Fingers at Your Neighbor Day - note the use of the word "all"

Send a Card to a Friend Day - wonder who invented this one?


----------



## Hauntiholik

The coffee pot died at work this morning. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> February 7 is:
> 
> Wave All Your Fingers at Your Neighbor Day - note the use of the word "all"
> 
> Send a Card to a Friend Day - wonder who invented this one?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Charles Dickens

Here is a Dickens quote that should ring true for all prop makers:

"The whole difference between construction and creation is exactly this: that a thing constructed can only be loved after it is constructed; but a thing created is loved before it exists."


----------



## GothicCandle

February 7 is:
My boyfriend's birthday


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy birthday GC's boyfriend!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy birthday, Gothic's boyfriend!:jol:


----------



## Vlad

Woooooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooo It's Miller time !!!!!!!! 

Okay, so it's really Gin, Scotch and "whatever else I have" time but you get the idea, lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Vlad, you're incorrigible


Singing with my choir at a friend's funeral this weekend. This will not be easy.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Wooooo hooooo It's water time! *Looks at her water bottle and groans* But achool kills grems right. BEEEP! I hate being sick. Though my sone likes it when I'm sick. Unlimited video game while mom is curld up wishing she was better.


----------



## Vlad

> Vlad, you're incorrigible


I think you mean incorruptible.

Feel better Queen.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I will feel better... as soon as I figure out who gave me the flu and kill them. Then I will have a real rotting corps in my haunt.

In reality I turn into a big baby when I'm sick. I don't get sick often but when I do it useually knocks me out of two or more days. Thankfully I'm surounded by family. (Maybe one of them did this to me!) and they all pour out of the wood works to help me out. Though my mom force Nightquill down my through and saying she now knows where my son got his Drama Queen Tendincies isn't helping my mood any. Kid snikering and pointing out the last time he was sick and force feeding him meds. 

"Pay back mom!"

Anyhow Thanks Vlad for wishing me better and sorry to anyone actually reading this post. I go watch more Jeff Dunham now Achmed is funny. Though "Silince! I will kill you.' Dosen't seam to work on my family.


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm pretty sure I pulled my jaw today doing all kinds of manly sports n stuff.


Just kidding, it was a scat solo. *palmface*


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Birthday to GC's, BF!

Hope you feel better soon QueenRuby.

Vlad, are you drinking from a doggie bottle? (Do gin, scotch & whatever mix?)


----------



## Vlad

> Vlad, are you drinking from a doggie bottle?


Woof

Good morning Hauntforum !! What's shakin??


----------



## Evil Queen

Apparently not much.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Good after noon Hauntforum. I think I might be better. Unconsturcted thought of the day. Next time my faimly thinks I'm going a little to far with my wanting to be prepared for a worse case senario I can make them watch 'doomsday preepers' and point out I'm not that bad.


----------



## Vlad

> Apparently not much.


lol

Quivering maybe?


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 8 is:

Boy Scout Day - celebrates the birthday of scouting 

Kite Flying Day - seems like March would be a better month for this one, doesn't it?

When I was a kid, we used to go to the corner drug store and buy those 10 cent balsa planes and el cheapo balsa-and-paper kites to fly. They never lasted long, but they were so much fun.


----------



## Petronilla

Good Afternoon Haunt forum. Just taking a break from painting snakes. ( i'm making a snake wreath). Anyone else working on anything?


----------



## Hauntiholik

It hard to fly a kite with all of this snow.

Happy 102nd birthday boy scouts!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Papa gator, where you at,﻿ baby? AaaaaaEeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Papa gator, where you at,﻿ baby? AaaaaaEeeeeeeeeeeee!!


Here's a papa gator:






:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

1200 ft of cable to one end of the property, 2 cameras are running 24/7 onto the DRV.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Vlad said:


> Woof
> 
> Good morning Hauntforum !! What's shakin??


not a whole lot. catching up on laundry (about two weeks worth) and contemplating the construction of a haunted doll house...other then that, not much.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## Spooky1

A little wet snow is falling here. It's forecast to turn cold for the weekend. I guess Winter wants to make at least a short appearance.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Singing with my choir at a friend's funeral this weekend. This will not be easy.


It's been a bad week. I just found out my Uncle passed away yesterday.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry for the loss of your loved ones.


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 said:


> It's been a bad week. I just found out my Uncle passed away yesterday.












I'm sorry for the loss of your loved one. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

sorry about your loss


----------



## Dixie

Roxy and Spooky, I'm keeping you and yours in my prayers. Hang in there. :/


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm sorry for your loss Spooky1 and Roxy.


----------



## Vlad

My condolences to you both. I'm very sorry hearing of your losses, and yes Spooky, two in one week is just awful.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

oh my! My condolences to the both of you. *hugs*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for the kind words, my haunt peeps The death of Spooky1's uncle was not entirely unexpected. He'd been having serious health issues for quite some time and in that respect, death was a release for him and his family.

Our friend who died last week was a relatively young woman - around 40, no health issues we were aware of. She died without warning in her sleep, leaving behind a husband and three children. She was a delightful, funny, occasionally sharp-tongued woman with many, many friends, and I expect we will see a good turnout to honor her and her family at her funeral on Saturday.


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 9th is....
* Read in the Bathtub Day - go ahead and pamper yourself. Just don't drop your e-reader into the water.

* Toothache Day - brush up on that dental hygiene today

* National Bagels and Lox Day

* National Pizza Pie Day

* National Develop Alternative Vices Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

I remember the first time I had a bagel with lox and cream cheese. It was right after my freshman year in college - went to visit a Jewish friend whose family lived on Flatbush Avenue in Brooklyn, NY. His mom served bagels for breakfast one morning and his dad instructed me in how properly to apply the cream cheese before adding the lox A most delicious dish.

Damn, now I want one for lunch!


----------



## Bone Dancer

National Pizza Pie Day---
Welllllll, I guess if I have to


----------



## aquariumreef

Had the nastiest cheeseburger ever last night :eww:


----------



## debbie5

"...was a relatively young woman - around 40, no health issues we were aware of. She died without warning in her sleep, leaving behind a husband and three children. " 
Oh no, Roxy. I'm so sorry. That's my hugest fear as a mom.


----------



## Vlad

> National Develop Alternative Vices Day


Like I need a reason or a special day for this................ hehehe


----------



## RoxyBlue

To the optimist, the glass is half full. 
To the pessimist, the glass is half empty. 
To the engineer, the glass is twice as big as it needs to be.

^Found that joke on this web site: http://www.engineeringedu.com/jokes.html#Why Engineers Don't Write Recipe Books


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I had the oddest waking up/dream thing the other night and even now I'm creeped out. I was coming out of a dream I don't remember and an old boyfriend of mine. that I loved at the time, was sort of behind me, looking like he did then saying wake up sweetie, wake up, wake up sweetie; there is someone coming to the door."

I woke up terrified (4 AM) and turned on all the lights and nothing. I walked all around the house, peered out the windows and checked all locks.

Do dreams ever mean anything? Not in this case. But I can't get it out of my mind.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

made my sister a vamp cake for her birthday. yum. i'm exhausted all. goodnight!


----------



## aquariumreef

PrettyGhoul said:


> I had the oddest waking up/dream thing the other night and even now I'm creeped out. I was coming out of a dream I don't remember and an old boyfriend of mine. that I loved at the time, was sort of behind me, looking like he did then saying wake up sweetie, wake up, wake up sweetie; there is someone coming to the door."
> 
> I woke up terrified (4 AM) and turned on all the lights and nothing. I walked all around the house, peered out the windows and checked all locks.
> 
> Do dreams ever mean anything? Not in this case. But I can't get it out of my mind.


Well, dreams are pretty much your brain trying to decipher random signals that are made when you sleep. So your brain can try and interpret them by checking what you did recently. That's why if you were reading right before you slept, you sometimes dreamed about that book.

So what it means is that your brain had him on your mind when trying to make sense.


----------



## Headless

BOO!!!!!!

Hello folks! Yes she lives. It's been a while........ Hope everyone is well and still with us! It's been a very long few weeks.

The surgery ended up being a wee bit more involved than we had anticipated, however Shane is feeling a bit better now and starting to walk again. I had some time off work to look after him but things are finally back to normal.

I did think maybe I could have found a place for him in my next Halloween display though - what do you think?????


----------



## Headless

Oh and I have no intention of trying to catch up on the 254 threads I've missed reading....


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ouch, and I thought stubbing your toe was bad.


----------



## Vlad

Welcome back Headless.


----------



## debbie5

22 hours 'til Wee One's chocolate/fondue birthday party, and I'm in full blown Epstein-Barr recurrence (it's like walking mono) with a secondary sinus infection. I want to die. I'm doubling up on antibiotics...at least I can stay awake now, so they must be working since last night...aghk. I can't postpone the party, cuz I have about $35 in fresh fruit for them to dip tomorrow....
And I soldier on....


----------



## Spooky1

Debbie, Good luck with the birthday party. hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hang in there, Deb. It will probably help if you taste-test some of the chocolate dipped fruit before the party - that should cure your ills


----------



## Headless

Unseasonably cold here at the moment. We've had so much rain, some really weird thunder storms and I've been tempted even to light the fire. Don't forget we are supposed to be at our peak Summer weather down here at the moment. I guess it beats being concerned about fire season. 

Good luck with the party Deb. LOL I'm with Roxy - fruit is good for you - I think a taste test is in order....


----------



## Lunatic

Headless!

OWWW! Holy Fu...., I mean Sh....! That looks ....large! And on the bottom of your foot! I hope things are ok and that you heal quickly. Damn, my weekend is looking better. Welcome back!


----------



## Headless

Lunatic said:


> Headless!
> 
> OWWW! Holy Fu...., I mean Sh....! That looks ....large! And on the bottom of your foot! I hope things are ok and that you heal quickly. Damn, my weekend is looking better. Welcome back!


Hubby's foot actually - makes it better for me  - but yes it was/is a pretty nasty size incision. Evidently because the skin on the bottom of your foot is so is so hard it takes a very long time for it to heal as well and it ended up being more extensive surgery than they anticipated. It's still pretty sore but he's getting there.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ouchies, i saw that picture and flinched! 

deb, keep soldiering on...and i agree with everyone else. a taste test is def in order! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## aquariumreef

That is one nasty foot! :eww:

Get better soon Debbie, chocolates too fun to miss out on. 

An speaking of chocolates, I now have extra, and no boyfriend now. fft: Some people really don't understand politeness when talking to others.


----------



## Spooky1

Due for another dusting of snow tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Dang it Spooky evertime you say that I get hit with snow! Shhhhhhhh


----------



## GothicCandle

Dear Life,
Please slow down, I can't keep up.
Sincerely,
insomniac wanting to sleep about a month straight.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

who ever coined the phrase 'take it like a man' was seriously delusional. ugh.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Brrr its only 10 degrees out. Time for a Frank Day.


----------



## Draik41895

My head hurts,but atleast it isnt bleeding anymore. oh, and have any of you ever seen a bruised lip? thats tripping me out more than anything.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I think my dogs are short furry versions of Jigsaw. The captured a small field mouse this morning and "played with it" until it died. Kind of sadistic pups, if you ask me.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Kinda like me letting a couple of tigers play with you.


----------



## Spooky1

Draik41895 said:


> My head hurts,but atleast it isnt bleeding anymore. oh, and have any of you ever seen a bruised lip? thats tripping me out more than anything.


What did you do, young man?


----------



## scareme

I had a hamburger happy meal today and I got all excited because I thought they messed up and put in two toys. It doesn't take much to get me going, does it? It turns out one of the plastic bags had apples in it. What are the putting on these apples slices to keep them from turning brown? To scarey to think about. 

Happy Birthday Grace!


----------



## Bone Dancer

scareme said:


> I had a hamburger happy meal today and I got all excited because I thought they messed up and put in two toys. It doesn't take much to get me going, does it? It turns out one of the plastic bags had apples in it. What are the putting on these apples slices to keep them from turning brown? To scarey to think about.
> 
> Happy Birthday Grace!


Citric acid ( lemon juice ) will work for that or they are taking the air out of the bag and replacing it nitrogen. Its the oxygen in the air that allows the apples to turn brown. Nitrogen is used to package alot of food that is bagged. (chips)
So, nothing to be scared about. O' and nitrogen makes up about 78 percent of the air you are breathing right now so there is nothing to worry about there either.

The shakes on the other hand, welllllll


----------



## debbie5

I love planning parties. 7 girls showed up (a new record!)..they played with a mess of balloons I had thrown on the floor...nibbled some mini weinies in a blanket (pre-made & 90% off!)& hummus/chips/veggies...then we had the chocolate fondue with kiwi, bananas, pears, strawberries, star fruit, Mac & Golden Delish apples, marshmallows ...then decorated chocolate cupcakes & cookies....cake...gifts...popped all the balloons by sitting on them & then GOODBYE! We never did get to play pin the tail on the donkey. A few of the girls said they usually hate b-day parties cuz they are usually boring- but Grace's was great!! SO much fun...


----------



## Headless

Spooky1 said:


> What did you do, young man?


I was going to ask the same question.....

About to tackle some bollards for the red carpet for daughter's 21st. Gee where did the time go! Only 10 weeks until the big night. We have ended up hiring a DJ because a band was just way out of our price range. $1500 for 3 people for 3 hours.... Holy Cow! I think I should start singing again! Earn about as much in one night as I do for a whole week and without having to take any clothes off!!!! LOL bonus! DJ is costing less than $500 and so we also hired a magician to come and work the crowd while everyone is arriving to keep them occupied (and sober) and then he'll also do a bit of a show prior to the speeches (30 minutes) all for less than $300. I wanted something that would sit everyone down while we served some food - better to have food in their stomachs than just stand around drinking all night. So the plans are all coming together and looking promising.


----------



## PirateLady

Just a note........ Just heard on the news that Whitney Houston was found dead today. No details yet.... So sad


----------



## Headless

PirateLady said:


> Just a note........ Just heard on the news that Whitney Houston was found dead today. No details yet.... So sad


Such a waste of an amazing talent. Very sad though.


----------



## aquariumreef

The Woman In Black movie=/=The Woman In Black play. But was still really good.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i've been wanting to see that for a while now...


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 12 is:

Abraham Lincoln's Birthday 

Plum Pudding Day


----------



## Draik41895

the monster high valentines day special Why does a Ghoul fall in love? is on. Me and My Gf are watching it and skyping


----------



## aquariumreef

But it's not Tuesday yet...


----------



## Draik41895

im sure it comes on again tuesday, my question is why does it premier at one.


----------



## Headless

Plum Pudding day.... Why wouldn't you have plum pudding day around Christmas.... hmmmmm


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Aw the two day 'walking dead' marthon is over.


----------



## Vlad

Good morning Hauntforum. Monday is funday!


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 13th is....
* Get a Different Name Day - if you don't like the name you were given at birth, go ahead and change it today.

* Dream Your Sweet Day - a day to dream about what is sweet to you.

* Madly in Love with Me Day - This is a day to teach people (particularly women) the importance of loving and knowing yourself.

* Stamp Collectors Day
* Clean Out Your Computer Day 
* National Tortellini Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Westminster Dog Show starts tonight - woohoo!

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2012/show/tv.html


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> February 13th is....
> * Get a Different Name Day - if you don't like the name you were given at birth, go ahead and change it today.
> 
> * Dream Your Sweet Day - a day to dream about what is sweet to you.
> 
> * Madly in Love with Me Day - This is a day to teach people (particularly women) the importance of loving and knowing yourself.
> 
> * Stamp Collectors Day
> * Clean Out Your Computer Day
> * National Tortellini Day


Cool! I don't like my name too much (mother wasn't very original) my name today is Isadora Hazel-Eyes!

My dreams are way to sweet to share on such a public place

Yes. I heartily agree with the next one too. It's taken a long time to change my own self image to something that I didn't hate. Thank goodness I've gotten better....so to celebrate,I will buy myself some chocolate!

Not a stamp collector

my computer is fairly clean- Check

I have no idea what a Tortellini is....

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Death's Door

Gooda Morning Hauntforum!

Had "Movie Night" over at the SIL's house and was checking the weather outside at 9 p.m. it was flurries (was only suppose to get snow showers that night) and checked again at 10 p.m. and there was 1 1/2 inches of snow and sleet on the car and roads.  I don't have four-wheel drive so me and my friend decided to give it a go and maybe the main roads/highway would be ok. So Wrong!! Couldn't even see the lines in the road with no visability except for a few feet in front of the truck along 17 accidents along the highway. Decided to go back to the SIL's house and stay overnight. Ventured out Sunday morning and when getting close to our exit, it looked like our town hardly got anything. WTH! Note to self - next truck - get four-wheel drive. 

Sunday I decided to put the oven and make a no-sugar sweet potatoe pie, chocolate chip zuchinni bread for my nephew, a vegetable lasagna using long slices of zuchinni instead of pasta, and made homemade croutons for salads this week. When hubby came home, I could hear him sniffing and Ahhh'in while walking through the house.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Da Weiner said:


> Gooda Morning Hauntforum!
> 
> Had "Movie Night" over at the SIL's house and was checking the weather outside at 9 p.m. it was flurries (was only suppose to get snow showers that night) and checked again at 10 p.m. and there was 1 1/2 inches of snow and sleet on the car and roads.  I don't have four-wheel drive so me and my friend decided to give it a go and maybe the main roads/highway would be ok. So Wrong!! Couldn't even see the lines in the road with no visability except for a few feet in front of the truck along 17 accidents along the highway. Decided to go back to the SIL's house and stay overnight. Ventured out Sunday morning and when getting close to our exit, it looked like our town hardly got anything. WTH! Note to self - next truck - get four-wheel drive.
> 
> Sunday I decided to put the oven and make a no-sugar sweet potatoe pie, chocolate chip zuchinni bread for my nephew, a vegetable lasagna using long slices of zuchinni instead of pasta, and made homemade croutons for salads this week. When hubby came home, I could hear him sniffing and Ahhh'in while walking through the house.


Dang can I adopt you and you can be my mom? My son needs a grandmother who knows what the oven is for!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We all want to be adopted by Da Weiner:jol:


----------



## Vlad

> We all want to be adopted by Da Weiner


I don't know about that, lol. I'm happy with the "come over to the house we have a bar" rain check I got once from her though.



> My son needs a grandmother who knows what the oven is for!


I'm more curious to hear what she has to say when y'all start calling her Granny, heehee


----------



## scareme

Da Weiner said:


> Gooda Morning Hauntforum!
> 
> Had "Movie Night" over at the SIL's house and was checking the weather outside at 9 p.m. it was flurries (was only suppose to get snow showers that night) and checked again at 10 p.m. and there was 1 1/2 inches of snow and sleet on the car and roads.  I don't have four-wheel drive so me and my friend decided to give it a go and maybe the main roads/highway would be ok. So Wrong!! Couldn't even see the lines in the road with no visability except for a few feet in front of the truck along 17 accidents along the highway. Decided to go back to the SIL's house and stay overnight. Ventured out Sunday morning and when getting close to our exit, it looked like our town hardly got anything. WTH! Note to self - next truck - get four-wheel drive.
> 
> Sunday I decided to put the oven and make a no-sugar sweet potatoe pie, chocolate chip zuchinni bread for my nephew, a vegetable lasagna using long slices of zuchinni instead of pasta, and made homemade croutons for salads this week. When hubby came home, I could hear him sniffing and Ahhh'in while walking through the house.


We got a beautiful snow last night, but I don't think it will last long. It's already melting off the sidewalks and streets. 
DW, if my husband is sniffing in the house I never hear Ahhh. It's usually "Did one of the animals pee in the house?" lol


----------



## Death's Door

You guys are toooo much!!!!  The bar invitation is open to anyone that believes cocktail hour should be extended by a few hours. As far as Granny, I have been called worse. By the way, I'm the one up for adoption. Like I said before, I love to cook and keep the house clean and I'm potty trained.


----------



## debbie5

D.Weiner- does the zucchini hold up when you use it like that, or does it get mushy like eggplant? I'd like to try that!


----------



## Lunatic

Just my own thoughts and it doesn't necessarily reflect Haunt Forum or it's members. This may **** a few people off but what if... I wonder if Whitney Houston never hooked up with bad boy Bobby Brown that she would still be alive. She seemed pretty clean and spiritually focused earlier on in her career. I feel he had some sort of infuence in her drug/alchohol problems which brought her to her untimely death. Sorry, but I can't help feeling that way.


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> February 13th is....
> 
> * Dream Your Sweet Day - a day to dream about what is sweet to you.


I shall dream of Roxy 

The latest batch of beef jerky is ready to come out of the dehydrator. Yum

Why am i on the forum, when I should be downstairs working on my ground breaker?


----------



## Lunatic

Ahhh, the love fills the air on this Valentines Day eve. Hugs and kisses for all!:zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I shall dream of Roxy


Awww, my honey is so sweet:kisskin: Now go work on your groundbreaker


----------



## Death's Door

Lunatic said:


> Just my own thoughts and it doesn't necessarily reflect Haunt Forum or it's members. This may **** a few people off but what if... I wonder if Whitney Houston never hooked up with bad boy Bobby Brown that she would still be alive. She seemed pretty clean and spiritually focused earlier on in her career. I feel he had some sort of infuence in her drug/alchohol problems which brought her to her untimely death. Sorry, but I can't help feeling that way.


When I was at my brother's house on Saturday and he told me that the news said that Whitney died, I was not shocked but saddened. I believe that Brown had some influence on her - like a moth to a flame influence. However, we can only blame other people for our mistakes for so long. After a while we must take responsibility for our own actions. Even in the recent photos taken that they were showing on tv - she still looked wasted/blurry eyed in some of those pics. Hell, she was going to a Pre-Grammy party just a few floors below her room. I'm sure she wasn't attending to be served a Shirley Temple or seltzer and water. These addictions destroyed her life and talent and she let them. Like so many stars before her that died from drugs/alcohol, I don't see this ending any time for any other stars that might take this destructive path and think they can "handle" it. It's a waste of life.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Westminster Dog Show starts tonight - woohoo!
> 
> http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2012/show/tv.html


A few of my friends headed over to the USA to attend (as spectators of course)
and a very dear friend who moved to the USA a few years ago actually has a dog shown there which won Best of Breed. So he's pretty excited. Never been to Westminster myself but I do love to watch the video footage. Pity we don't get the telecast here.


----------



## Headless

Sadly I concur on the Whitney story. Such a waste of life and talent. It makes me sad but also a little angry that people who have it all just throw it away - the rest of us only dream of such heights/looks/wealth. You are both right - yes people influence our paths but ultimately it is we who have control over how many steps we take down those paths. It just goes to prove - money clearly doesn't always buy you happiness.


----------



## Death's Door

Headless said:


> It just goes to prove - money clearly doesn't always buy you happiness.


Can I at least get a shot at it?


----------



## Evil Queen

I don't know about that, finding a random dollar in the washing machine makes me happy.


----------



## Lunatic

Da Weiner said:


> Can I at least get a shot at it?


Me, too!


----------



## scareme

Da Weiner said:


> Can I at least get a shot at it?





Evil Queen said:


> I don't know about that, finding a random dollar in the washing machine makes me happy.





Lunatic said:


> Me, too!


Sorry, you all missed out on the power ball. It went to someone in Rhode Island. 336 million would buy some really cool props.


----------



## Spooky1

Da Weiner said:


> Can I at least get a shot at it?


I took a shot and bought a couple lottery tickets last weekend. No early retirement for us. 

Watching Westminster Dog Show right now.


----------



## stagehand1975

scareme said:


> Sorry, you all missed out on the power ball. It went to someone in Rhode Island. 336 million would buy some really cool props.


That would buy that factory and the staff to make it for you


----------



## Draik41895




----------



## Evil Queen

Looks good Draik!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I do believe that I hate a thief worse than a serial killer.


----------



## Headless

LOL well yeah money can make some things easier, but it seems that it also creates problems too. I'm pretty sure there are lots of people out there who handle it well - the whole rich & famous thing - but those who don't really crash and burn. Very sad.

Geez Bio - what happened?


----------



## Death's Door

Gooda Morning Hauntforum!!!!

Hey Draik - thanx for posting the pic. That is awesome.

Hey Bio - What's going on?


----------



## Spooky1

I came into work today and found a bag on my desk. When I opened it, it has a deer skull or two in it.  A week or two ago, my boss had mentioned that he often finds deer bones when he goes hiking in the local parks, and I had told him to pickup a few for me, and I'd use them to make some Halloween props. 

I think I'll go put them in my car though, I'm starting to notice an aroma of decay now that they're warming up.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Happy Anti V-Day everyone! 

feel free to vent! *mwhahahahahaha*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

things are looking up this week. It's been a longer battle than I thought it would be.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Spooky1 said:


> I came into work today and found a bag on my desk. When I opened it, it has a deer skull or two in it.
> 
> I think I'll go put them in my car though, I'm starting to notice an aroma of decay now that they're warming up.


check your socks first bud....just to be safe ;P


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik, if you haven't already won your girl's heart, that gift should do it Well done and charmingly creepy.


----------



## aquariumreef

My day's been spent in the bathroom sick and watching early morning sitcoms. :l


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching early morning sitcoms will do that to you, AR


----------



## debbie5

Happy Valentine's Day, everyone!


----------



## Death's Door

Hubby is working on a side job tonight and gave me money to get a take-out order so we could have a valentine dindin of sushi and sashimi along with the hot and sour vietnemese soup and sake. I already made the sugar-free chocolate covered strawberries for dessert to go along with the fortune cookies. I also bought him a heart shaped box of sugar-free chocolates and a card from me and one from the pups. The card I got on behalf of the pups is a picture of a beagle sitting up begging and the song when he opens it is "Ain't to Proud to Beg" - so appropriate.


----------



## aquariumreef

Feeling better, so made cake balls.Now eating the extra cake/frosting mixture.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching Day 2 of the Westminster Dog Show. I am happy to see no poodles will be going into Best in Show this year Sadly, neither will a golden retriever


----------



## aquariumreef

You get the idea.


----------



## scareme

Hubby made me a supper of scallops and king crab legs. Mmm. A great Valentine's day.

Those look great AR.


----------



## Spooky1

I can't believe that damn judge picked the pekinese, when there were real dogs to choose from for best in show. ^&%^%$%$%!


----------



## aquariumreef

scareme said:


> Hubby made me a supper of scallops and king crab legs. Mmm. A great Valentine's day.
> 
> Those look great AR.


Thanks! And wow, never knew you were a lady! 

Guylian sea-chocolates are the best!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

just got back from the vets. bruiser has some kind of problem with his stomach. i wanted to get the problem taken care of but didn't have the funds for the tests the vet needed. 

i hate being poor.


----------



## scareme

aquariumreef said:


> Thanks! And wow, never knew you were a lady!
> 
> Guylian sea-chocolates are the best!


I'm no lady I'm his wife. (An old Lyle Lovett song) A lot of people on here take me for a man. It might be my avatar, or my deep manly voice, or the hair on my chest. But yes, when I was born the doc said "It's a girl!" So I'll take his word for it.

It's 3:30 in the morning and I'm eating cold crab legs and lemon. I'm thinking about not even bothering to go to bed tonight. I could watch an old black and white mystery movie, or clean my craft room. I have a feeling the movie will win out.


----------



## debbie5

sniffsniff....cough cough cough...hack. I wonder what I HAVE? Not really sicksick, but can't stay awake for more than 6 hours at a time. My sleep schedule is back on track, but I'm sleeping 10+ straight hours. Antibiotics are only moderately working. Gah..I hate waking up already tired. Meh...suck it up & go back to the pool.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 15 is:

Candlemas - on the Julian Calendar 

National Gum Drop Day - I never liked those

Singles Awareness Day - I assume this means single people, not one dollar bills


----------



## aquariumreef

Mmmm, gumdrops. I really liked the non-colored ones. :yum:


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Oh wow there is a day for those of us who have yet to find or other half. Or maybe just given up on love.

Ewww gum drops! Yuck!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yes, i'm very aware that i'm single. just haven't found one worthy of me. (yeah, i know that's really conceited sounding) but i'm not giving up just yet. there's got to be a good guy among all the losers out there.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think the best way for folks to find their match is not to be actually looking for one


----------



## scareme

I've been saving pennies in a big bank for 20 years. I feel they just weight my purse down and they're not really good for buying anything. So I took and cashed them in today. $162 and some odd cents. Since I never really counted it as money, I'm going to surprise my daughter and slip it in her purse. It is random acts of kindness week. Today at the McD's drive through I paid for the meal of the car behind me. 

I like gum drops, just not the spiced ones. Maybe I should make some gum drop cookies today.


----------



## Death's Door

scareme said:


> I've been saving pennies in a big bank for 20 years. I feel they just weight my purse down and they're not really good for buying anything. So I took and cashed them in today. $162 and some odd cents. Since I never really counted it as money, I'm going to surprise my daughter and slip it in her purse. It is random acts of kindness week. Today at the McD's drive through I paid for the meal of the car behind me.
> 
> I like gum drops, just not the spiced ones. Maybe I should make some gum drop cookies today.


That was soooo nice of you to participate in the acts of kindness week like that. I don't think you need any more sugar - you're sweet enough!

I don't like the spiced ones either. Regular gumdrops are ok.


----------



## Joiseygal

scareme said:


> I've been saving pennies in a big bank for 20 years. I feel they just weight my purse down and they're not really good for buying anything. So I took and cashed them in today. $162 and some odd cents. Since I never really counted it as money, I'm going to surprise my daughter and slip it in her purse. It is random acts of kindness week. Today at the McD's drive through I paid for the meal of the car behind me.
> 
> I like gum drops, just not the spiced ones. Maybe I should make some gum drop cookies today.


That was really nice of you! You would be surprised how much money can add up when you save your coins. I wish I could save up more than 5 bucks before I go into the coin jar to buy a cup of coffee.


----------



## Spooky1

You are a kind woman, scareme. 

Going to the dentist is such a fun way to start the morning. Then hearing the dentist drilling away and saying "this cavity is really deep", is not high on my things I want to hear list.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you think dogs can't count, put three treats up on a shelf and give your dog two of them. My dog is mouthing my arm as I type this because she knows there's one more up there.


----------



## debbie5

Traffic at dismissal time at school is horrific...parents parking in no-parking zones, in handicapped spots & walkways. Everyone complains, and it never gets fixed.
I called a sign company (the woman owned one who donated my haunt's charity sign) and she can make a REAL aluminum sign for about $20 and have it done in a day. HHHhhhmmmm...I made the school $700 profit from their Halloween dance...they better dang well approve this sign, before some kid gets run over in the driveway. I have a call in to the school's maintenance guy, to see if he can paint traffic lanes on the asphault.


----------



## debbie5

The grocery store clerk & I couldn't find the quinoa 'til I said it was spelled like "kwin-OH- ahh"...oh my.


----------



## Draik41895

hmm...


----------



## debbie5

Sweet! Road striping guy will paint the school's driveway for FREE!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now comes the hard part, Deb - getting people to actually pay attention to the lines:jol:


New recipe of the week was Persian chicken skewers - boneless chicken breast and thigh meat marinated in olive oil, cardamon, turmeric, allspice, garlic, and lemon juice, then threaded on skewers and broiled (a bit too cold for grilling outside). Rounded out the meal with sweet potato and basmati rice - tasty.


----------



## aquariumreef

That sound delicious, Roxy! :yum:

And eww, breasts.


----------



## Draik41895

I really need some lquid latex. I have some neat ideas, and I want to work more on make up stuff, but I cant because I dont have any Liquid latex! oh well, I guess I'll see what I can sculpt out tomorrow... I'll get some eventually

And whats wrong with breasts huh?!


----------



## debbie5

Uh oh...here we go....


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm one team, your another. :l


----------



## Joiseygal

Uggghhhh...I woke up at 3am and can't get back to sleep!


----------



## Headless

Dark Angel 27 said:


> just got back from the vets. bruiser has some kind of problem with his stomach. i wanted to get the problem taken care of but didn't have the funds for the tests the vet needed.
> 
> i hate being poor.


I hear you DA. Hope your pet is OK.


----------



## Headless

OMG I have had the worst day today. So glad it's over. Will be glad to see the end of the week really. Too filled with people with over inflated egos and no respect for other people's feelings.


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all. I am so looking forward to this Saturdays NJ make and take, our first pneumatic prop, doing some indoor welding, and midwinter barbeque. With the indoor welding we might not even have to fire up the grill outside to cook!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Headless said:


> I hear you DA. Hope your pet is OK.


I hope he is too. his stomach is distended meaning that its really hard and suddenly he went from weighing 17 lbs to 22 lbs. he seems to be doing okay anyway, he's eating, using the yard and as active as he's ever been.


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 16th is....
* Do a Grouch a Favor Day - help turn their frown upside down.

* National Almond Day


----------



## debbie5

Went to a school board meeting where a woman spoke for 15 minutes on how mad she was that her son was arrested for drug trafficking IN the school...that police should not arrest kids in school, as it's embarrassing for them to be handcuffed in front of their peers, takes them out of school and ruins their chances for college.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Went to a school board meeting where a woman spoke for 15 minutes on how mad she was that her son was arrested for drug trafficking IN the school...that police should not arrest kids in school, as it's embarrassing for them to be handcuffed in front of their peers, takes them out of school and ruins their chances for college.


Being embarrassed ruins their chances for college? Ummm how about drug trafficking? That mother is delusional or she's hoping that the boy can pay for college with the drug sales.


----------



## aquariumreef

Doesn't trafficking the hard stuff mean tons of money? That's how it's always shown on the t.v.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pretty sad to think a mother would be more concerned about her child being shamed than about her child selling drugs in school.


----------



## debbie5

And the best part is she was up in front of about 70 people at the meeting....AND....the meeting is broadcast repeatedly on our public tv station. Derp.


----------



## Spooky1

Sounds like the mother may have been testing her kids products.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

As a law enforcement officer, I think the mother should be tested for drugs. If the kid's selling poison to his peers, he deserved to go to jail, and to be embarrassed with the handcuffs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

On the bright side, it's raining here, so maybe some of that road salt will get washed off my car.

On the musical side, I'm in orchestra rehearsals for a production of "Die Fledermaus" (translation: "The Bat" - so Halloweeny). The music is gorgeously melodic and lovely to play. We open end of this month and run two weekends - a comfortable gig, time-wise.


----------



## debbie5

I bought a different brand of dog treats..very small, soft stinky training bits. You have never seen a dog's butt hit the ground for a "sit" so fast as he does now. They must be yummy, cuz they smell horrid. "Tricky Trainers Chewy", natural liver flavor.

How are all of our sick & injured? A lil birdie told me morbidmike is all ouchie, any word on Allen ??


----------



## aquariumreef

Tasty foods. :wub:


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> And the best part is she was up in front of about 70 people at the meeting....AND....the meeting is broadcast repeatedly on our public tv station. Derp.


well, after the whole town has seen dear ol' mom announce her child's (and her own) stupidity perhaps said child will be embarrassed enough to not do it again(or not get caught again) isn't that what those kids who get sentenced to holding a sign which states their crime in a public place? to embarrass them? I'd say dear mom went a one up on that punishment.


----------



## aquariumreef




----------



## RoxyBlue

Partyin', partyin', YEAH!
Partyin', partyin', YEAH,
Fun, fun, fun, fun, lookin' forward to the weekend!

And now for a parody


----------



## debbie5

Words With Friends needs to get a better dictionary!


----------



## Draik41895

oh yeah, my girlfriend got me a hot wire foam cutter for valentines. thought you guys should know.


----------



## debbie5

Draik41895 said:


> oh yeah, my girlfriend got me a hot wire foam cutter for valentines. thought you guys should know.


WOW! She knows you really well. Congrats! Do we get to see pics of it in action??


----------



## Spooky1

Nice present Draik. Now get to work on some tombstones!

Watching the classic "20 Million Miles to Earth" on Demand


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wish I were at home with Spooky1 watching that movie instead of being here at work


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> Went to a school board meeting where a woman spoke for 15 minutes on how mad she was that her son was arrested for drug trafficking IN the school...that police should not arrest kids in school, as it's embarrassing for them to be handcuffed in front of their peers, takes them out of school and ruins their chances for college.


OMG - I'd say a wasted 15 minutes that should have been spent ranting at the kid. Heck if you break the law - expect to be arrested period - now we want the luxury of deciding when and where to get arrested? I'll take mine on a nice sunny beach in the Bahamas...... after I've had several weeks of relaxation to prepare me for jail...... 



aquariumreef said:


> Doesn't trafficking the hard stuff mean tons of money? That's how it's always shown on the t.v.


Maybe that's what she was really mad about. It's tough having your income reduced....



debbie5 said:


> And the best part is she was up in front of about 70 people at the meeting....AND....the meeting is broadcast repeatedly on our public tv station. Derp.


So much for anonymity.



Draik41895 said:


> oh yeah, my girlfriend got me a hot wire foam cutter for valentines. thought you guys should know.


Awww Draik she's a keeper for sure.

Very thankful it's the weekend here. It was a very long week. Have to get my daughter's 21st invitations written out to send as time is ticking.

On a very positive note - she has been offered a job with the company she works for as the 3 IC for their biggest store in Melbourne and that also comes with being the relieving manager for the region. She will be working under the top two managers in the state which will give her so much experience and having the opportunity to relieve in 5 other stores will give her some great experience with management of staff - plus she'll be on a pretty good wage too. At almost 21 it's such a fantastic opportunity. Very proud and pleased mum here I can tell you.


----------



## Draik41895

debbie5 said:


> WOW! She knows you really well. Congrats! Do we get to see pics of it in action??





Spooky1 said:


> Nice present Draik. Now get to work on some tombstones!


Yeah, she's great! Now just need to buy some foam....


----------



## Bone Dancer

Had a nice day. Naps and old movies.


----------



## debbie5

Draik, use the couch cushions..LOL.


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> Draik, use the couch cushions..LOL.


Or just dig around for the money that's bound to be there. 

At least half the school was gone today due to sports and clubs. I like those small classrooms better. :googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

Oh look, snow.


----------



## scareme

Oh look, rain.

Congrats on your daughter's job Headless. I can see where you'd be proud. Funny how your bad week was her good week. When is her birthday?


----------



## debbie5

Oh, look. Dark.

"Gone With The Wind" is on. Scareme- you gonna be up all night & watch it with me? LOL.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

we had heavy rain today...surprise, surprise!


----------



## aquariumreef

Any more pizza and I'll spew.

Kinda like a momma bird. *chirp chirp*


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> Congrats on your daughter's job Headless. I can see where you'd be proud. Funny how your bad week was her good week. When is her birthday?


I'm happy so long as she has good weeks in her life. She turns 21 on 16 April but the party is on the 21st.

Sadly tomorrow is probably going to be one of her most unhappy days of her life. Her very first dog who is now 14 years old isn't doing so well and unfortunately tomorrow we are going to have to have a not so nice visit to the vet. His health over the past couple of weeks has really gone downhill. Can I say right at this point I'm absolutely dreading tomorrow!!!!! Poor little guy doesn't want to come out of his bed and is really unhappy. This is the part of dog ownership I really hate - even after having dogs all my life - this part never gets any easier.............


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Headless said:


> I'm happy so long as she has good weeks in her life. She turns 21 on 16 April but the party is on the 21st.
> 
> Sadly tomorrow is probably going to be one of her most unhappy days of her life. Her very first dog who is now 14 years old isn't doing so well and unfortunately tomorrow we are going to have to have a not so nice visit to the vet. His health over the past couple of weeks has really gone downhill. Can I say right at this point I'm absolutely dreading tomorrow!!!!! Poor little guy doesn't want to come out of his bed and is really unhappy. This is the part of dog ownership I really hate - even after having dogs all my life - this part never gets any easier.............


omg. I'm so sorry! *hugs*


----------



## scareme

Headless, I'm so sorry for you and your daughter. The worst part is taking them to the vet. They hate going there anyway, they are so scared. My sister found a vet that will come to the house. She said she just held her dog in her lap under his favorite shade tree, the vet gave him a shot, and he went to sleep. I asked our vet if he would do that and he said he had in the past, but it was just to hard to see the pet and owners in their home. In the office he could distance himself from the family. OK, but how about how the animal feel? Anyway, could you find a vet to come to your house? Hugs to you and your daughter.


----------



## debbie5

What time (EST) does chat usually commence? I've missed it the past few weeks as I come on too late. Rsvp.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Not sure of the exact time Debbie but it seems like 8 or 9pm EST maybe if people show up?


----------



## aquariumreef

It's from about 8 here, but never really seems packed. I'll be on tonight. *hur hur hur*


----------



## debbie5

I'm stuck in the house with a sick 8 year old, a snarly 14 year old with PMS and cabin-fevered hubby. I needs me some chat!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think the snow predicted for tomorrow is going to pass us by.


----------



## GothicCandle

i hate digital cameras. Thank god for film cameras. My cheapo digicam deleted all the pictures i took today, but at least they were the "oooo lookie!" type instead of the careful art i attempted with my nice SLR. Grr though, 14 pics gone! how annoying!!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Had new tires installed on my motorcycle today. Riding home from the shop, it was amazing how good and different the new tires felt. 700 lbs of metal never felt so light and maneuverable. Put a big smile on my face and i took the long way home. Can't wait till it warms up.


----------



## aquariumreef

GothicCandle said:


> i hate digital cameras. Thank god for film cameras. My cheapo digicam deleted all the pictures i took today, but at least they were the "oooo lookie!" type instead of the careful art i attempted with my nice SLR. Grr though, 14 pics gone! how annoying!!!!


Are you sure it wasn't a faulty memory card? Haven't really herd of cameras doing it themselves. :l

Cooking with chicken, never done it before. :googly:


----------



## GothicCandle

aquariumreef said:


> Are you sure it wasn't a faulty memory card? Haven't really herd of cameras doing it themselves. :l
> 
> Cooking with chicken, never done it before. :googly:


the camera stored the pics on it's internal memory, instead of the card like i'd set it. and on this tiny cheapy the internal memory is erased when the battery compartment is opened, and you have to open it to take out the memory card that is also there, hence i took the memory card out to put in my computer, the internal memory erased itself = my pics are gone forever. i dont think its the card, its never acted strange before. oh i wish i could afford a decent digital camera(though i'd actually prefer a nice camcorder.) anyone wanna lend me a few hundred dollars?


----------



## aquariumreef

Wow, that's a fail design. almface:

You can usually find a good DSLR for ~$250 on craigslist.


----------



## Draik41895

I need... A long sleeve white button-up shirt, a tan sweater, gray hair color spray and a bamboo cane. maybe some black crepe hair, but i could just color the grey i have.

yeah, I'm probably going to savers soon


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sounds like a trip to the local second hand store to me. That color hair spray is best bought just after Halloween. I normally get the basic colors that I use (black, grey, white) and store it for next season. You still may find it at Walgreens or a party supply store.


----------



## Draik41895

yeah, I know they have some at party city, good thing its their right down the street from each other.


----------



## GothicCandle

aquariumreef said:


> Wow, that's a fail design. almface:
> 
> You can usually find a good DSLR for ~$250 on craigslist.


yeah, idk why anyone would design a camera that way. 

So...that mean you'll lend me $250?


----------



## aquariumreef

Sure, after you lend me $300.


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 19 is National Chocolate Mint Day. I think I'll have the chocolate without the mint, please.

And no snow here yet.


----------



## aquariumreef

Mmmm, mint chocolate chip ice cream is required today.


----------



## debbie5

Mint + chocolate is good in a peppermint patty. Only.

"Blech!" to all others.


----------



## Spooky1

I had an After Eight mint to celebrate. 

Once again Winter has passed us by. All the snow is south west of us.


----------



## aquariumreef

I kept reading that as " I had a morning after mint to celebrate." 

Who else is going to see Love Never Dies on the 28th or March 7th? :yahooooo:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching the newest (relatively speaking) Star Trek movie - really enjoying seeing Sylar in the role of Spock


----------



## PrettyGhoul

He was great in that role!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Agreed. I "grew up" on the original series and I think the director (J.J. Abrams) did a fantastic job of incorporating elements of the original into this flick. We got the movie on DVD so we also got the gag reel (hilarious) and the interviews/peeks into how the film was done.


----------



## debbie5

Pinterest. Hour(s) waster. Addictive.


----------



## aquariumreef

Was so ready to watch the 50th anniversary concert of Phantom, only to find we've gone over the money limit for the paper view this month. :fail:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Zachary John Quinto...have you seen him in American Horror story? Great again.


----------



## Vlad

Good morning Haunt forum !! Our NJ Make and Take group had a kick ass fun session Saturday. Indoor welding, bench grinders, hand held angle grinders, chop saws, I never knew so many sparks could be flying all at the same time and not burn a place down, lol. I'm stoked for more prop building now!


----------



## Petronilla

Good Morning all. Sounds like a great weekend Vlad. I'm excited to get to work today. My wonderful hubby came home last night with a brand new Dremel trio for me. I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Vlad

> My wonderful hubby came home last night with a brand new Dremel trio for me. I can't wait to try it out.


Make sure you wear safety glasses when you use the cut off wheels. I didn't mind picking the fragments out of my arms when it shattered but................


----------



## Petronilla

Oh yeah. I learned my lesson about safety glasses a couple of years ago. You wouldn't think a minute piece of foam could do much damage. Til you get a piece in your eye. Experience is a sinister mistress.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Any pictures Vlad?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

good morning!


----------



## Vlad

> Any pictures Vlad?


God I hope not lol


----------



## Spooklights

Tomorrow is Shrove Tuesday already. Which means that Easter is about a month and a half away. Which is how long it is until I can start sneaking Halloween stuff out again. Yay!


----------



## debbie5

Craig's list had someone throwing out all their interior doors. I went to look, and they're from a 19-teens house, all nice HEAVY solid oak and still perfectly painted. WHHhhhhyyyyyy??... sadly, none fit our house, but I took one for a replacement door knob & plate, and scored nice sliding heavy laun closet doors that perfectly fit our non-doored coat closet. I really want to take the other 6 doors to rip down & use as kick molding, but I know that would never happen & would just add to the Projects I Will Probably Never Do pile in the garage. Why on earth would you get rid of such nice doors to install the new, crappy ones they make now??

And hubby is barfing...I evacuated the kids to the g'parents' house. Now I need to Lysol everything he breathed on or touched. Not much phases me- I can deal with anything gross. Except barf. Adult barf, kid barf, dog barf- NO THANK YOU. Blleehhhhhgggggg!


----------



## Draik41895

*barf* 

hehe. anyways, I spent the weekend watching being human, I restarted the first season, and im all caught up now. too bad i have to wait till tonight for the new episode.

I went out, got the cane, the shirt, the sweater. too bad they only have silver hair spray instead of grey. oh well.


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 20th is....
* Love Your Pet Day - pets give love unconditionally so make them feel loved too.

* Cherry Pie Day

* Northern Hemisphere Hoodie Hoo Day- what the heck? At high noon everyone yells "Hoodie-Hoo" to chase away winter and make way for spring. Darn....I missed it (not by accident) but you people on the west coast can still make an impression on your neighbors.

* President's Day


----------



## scareme

My Mom used to bake a cherry pie on Feb. 11th, Washington's real birthday, every year. And she would make sugar cookies with a hatchet cookie cutter she had. I don't know where she got it from, but I wish I had it now for Halloween cookies. 

I've been sick all weekend. Fri. the workers came and installed our new carpet. I love the new carpet, but the glue they used to put the pad down has really caused my asthma to act up. I'm trying everything to stay off the steroids, as I just finished up my last round two weeks ago. I might have over done it on the cough syrup. I walked into a wall on the way to the kitchen. I feel drunk and I haven't even started drinking yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have no thoughts, unstructured or otherwise, to post here:googly:


----------



## debbie5

scareme- you can mold cookie cutters from tuna cans. Any shape u want...just use pliers & thick gloves.


----------



## Vlad

> you can mold cookie cutters from tuna cans


You can also flatten them out and make a Boeing 747 in your basement. I saw the plans in Mad magazine back in the 60s.


----------



## Joiseygal

I went to A.C. today and got third place in a 22 person poker tournament. YAY...I won $140 dollars after tips and buying the group I went with lunch. Now $120 of it is going towards a dress for a wedding my daughter is attending....BLAH! I'm still happy, but I wish it could go towards Halloween stuff!


----------



## debbie5

Joiseygal said:


> I went to A.C. today and got third place in a 22 person poker tournament. YAY...I won $140 dollars after tips and buying the group I went with lunch. Now $120 of it is going towards a dress for a wedding my daughter is attending....BLAH! I'm still happy, but I wish it could go towards Halloween stuff!


Congrats Hey, you'll have about two bucks left when you are done...dollar menu lunch!


----------



## Spooky1

My digestive system doesn't like something I ate recently.


----------



## RoxyBlue

New recipe of the week (and this has nothing to do with Spooky1's digestive upset) - chicken paprikash. Results were okay - not great but not bad either. We'll see if the flavor improves with a little aging in the refrigerator.


----------



## debbie5

Maybe Spooky1 caught what my hubby had.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

time for bed myself....my eyelids are drooping. heading to the hospital in the morning. my uncle had a heart attack a few days ago and is having a triple bypass tomorrow. 

*Yawn*

goodnight everyone! sleep well.


----------



## aquariumreef

Late night gravy making for the fail.  Feelin' your pain, Spooky1.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik

February 21st is....
* Introduce a Girl to Engineering Day

* Single Tasking Day - focus on one thing at a time today

* Card Reading Day - no, not card counting...card reading. You can bet that greeting card companies had something to do with is.

* National Sticky Bun Day - this one is for the Pennsylvanians where the German settlers created the first sticky bun called "schnecken".

* Mardi Gras - Party on! Beads, parades and drinking - OH MY! Did you find the baby in the King Cake? I did. I was told that if I didn't want to host the next Mardi Gras Party to swallow the baby. Ummm that's what my pocket is for.

* Shrove Tuesday - mmmmmmm forbidden pancakes. (Homer voice)

* Pączki Day - mmmmmmm forbidden donuts. (Homer voice)

* International Mother Language Day - All over this diverse world this day is celebrated to promote multilingualism and cultural awesomeness. So speak up in your native language today.


----------



## Spooky1

DA, I hope your Uncle has a speedy recovery.

6a0105 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> February 21st is....
> * Introduce a Girl to Engineering Day


SteampunkSallyView1 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

My introduction to engineering was my dad, a now long retired engineer. And one of the great lessons I learned through my interactions with an engineer was, if you want to get your homework done quickly, don't ask your engineer dad for help But if you want a task done to painstaking perfection, get your engineer dad to help you.


----------



## debbie5

Hubby is better. Now both kids are sick. I keep saying, "Don't BREATHE on me!" 
Found Valentine's Day Pillsbury cookies for $2 with a $1 off clearance coupon on them...and I had a 50 cent coupon that doubled to $1. FREE! The Snot Twins are baking them now. Good thing it's school vacation and they have the week off. Gonna start a round of Skip-Bo in a while.

And I made cinnamon-chip pancakes this morning. I used on-sale flour, sale sugar, sale butter, sale eggs, clearance sea salt, Hershey's cinnamon chips I got on clearance, a non-stick pan bought on clearance and a silicone flipper from clearance...pancakes were topped with organic vanilla agave syrup I got 90% off. I don't know if I should laugh or cry.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That wibiya toolbar at the bottom of the page refuses to stay minimized. How rude.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Why do people bang on my door and wake me up, then expect me to be cheerful before I have had coffee? It doesn't make sense.


----------



## GothicCandle

I've had an active day today. Look what I found outside as I was leaving my apartment this morning!







an adorable little male Rex(curly hair) Dumbo(breed with big ears) rat! He has now come and gone, when i called an animal shelter one of the employees very excitedly said that if his owners are not found she'd be happy to become his new owner. The apartment complex doesn't allow pet rats or I'd take him. No idea where he could have come from but no one claimed him when I asked around.


----------



## aquariumreef

So cute!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Spooky1 said:


> DA, I hope your Uncle has a speedy recovery


Thanks Spooky1! he came through just fine and he doesn't even need the by- pass machine anymore as his heart is beating on its own now!


----------



## Revenant

Great news DA! Best wishes for Unc's speedy and comfortable recovery.

Cute Rat, GC. Bummer ya couldn't keep him.

I lucked out today... was blowing and leaf-vaccing the backyard before dinner when a lone green leaf amongst the brown ones blew past my field of vision. Good thing I was running the blower and not the vac... the green leaf turned out to be a $5 bill.


----------



## Revenant

Chipotles in adobo sauce.... mmmmmmmmmmmm now that's good stuff


----------



## Hauntiholik

Luck was on your side today Rev.


----------



## Hauntiholik

yummmm spicy gumbo, a peach margarita and a pączki


----------



## debbie5

Note to self: you cannot eat very low fat food week after week, and then decide to have a buttery, creamy, cheesy sauce on your chicken & pasta. OMG! SO SICK.


----------



## Draik41895

sculpting progress


----------



## aquariumreef

I. Love. Fudge.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Joiseygal

Looking really good Draik!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yummm....hot cinnamon rolls with dripping icing and a glass of cold milk. 

oh good morning my friends!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Good morning DA!

Great looking sculpt Draik.

I hope you're feeling better Debbie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice sculpt, Draik. Who was the model?


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 22nd is....
* Be Humble Day - Not only does being humble mean that you do not think that you're better or more important than others but it also means that you recognize the talents and skills of others and how people working and contributing together can accomplish so much more than any one person. It means being respectful and appreciative of others. 

* National Cook a Sweet Potato Day

* National Margarita Day - just one day? Every day is national margarita day in my book

* Ash Wednesday

* Inconvenience Yourself Day - this goes along with being humble today. Removed the focus from yourself and concentrate on others today.


----------



## scareme

DA, glad to hear your uncle is doing better. It's amazing how fast people recover from heart surgery these days.

GC, that rat is lucky you found it. Someone like me would have thought it was just a rat to be gotten rid of. 

Draik, looking good.

Well, I put up a good fight, and lost. Back on steroids after only getting a two week break. The good news is I no longer need a can opener to open cans. I can just bite the top off. Nothing better try to stand in the way between me and food.


----------



## GothicCandle

scareme said:


> GC, that rat is lucky you found it. Someone like me would have thought it was just a rat to be gotten rid of.


yeah, my friend who's dog was barking at it causing it to move, and me to see it, was a bit confused by me at first when I told him to go get something to catch it with lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That rat was adorable

Scareme, sorry to hear you're back on steroids again Be careful about that can biting thing, though. You don't want to add dental surgery to your list of "Things I Really Don't Want to Experience But Have To Because I Did Something Unwise".


----------



## debbie5

10 hours and no posts here. That's just wrong.


----------



## aquariumreef

I was going to comment on The Amanda Show, but it was too awkward. :l


----------



## scareme

Listening to some BB King tonight. Friday night my son is taking me to hear the legand live. I'm happy I get to introduce him to some real blues. My son that is, there isn't too much Mr. King doesn't know about the blues.


----------



## aquariumreef

Eating 3 English muffins... why are they so tasty? :mmm:


----------



## Draik41895

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice sculpt, Draik. Who was the model?





Joiseygal said:


> Looking really good Draik!


Thanks guys, I'm actually basing the sculpt off of this prostetic.



















I hope to get it cast in plaster soon, and then in latex within a week or so (whenever it arrives...)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So my son has to spend a couple of school nights at my house. This means I (who works nights) get to get out of bed at 5:30am to get him up and ready for school. The poor kid.


----------



## Vlad

Gooooooooood Morning Haunt Forum !! Wakey wakey


----------



## Bone Dancer

Whats for breakfast Ken?


----------



## Vlad

> Whats for breakfast Ken?


Hydrocodone and advil


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 23 is:

International Dog Biscuit Appreciation Day - my dog celebrates this every day, but she'll take this as an excuse to go overboard on the treat thing

Tennis Day - dogs can celebrate this one too - just toss the ball in the yard a few times for them


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*yawn* Morning. I don't want to get up, but i'm hungry and most go forth to hunt breakfast!


----------



## GothicCandle

Dark Angel 27 said:


> *yawn* Morning. I don't want to get up, but i'm hungry and most go forth to hunt breakfast!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Gothic, where did that picture come from? He would make a perfect little static prop.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, Gothic, where did that picture come from? He would make a perfect little static prop.


Futurama  in an episode where the group goes to an alien farmer's market and Leela buys some eggs which were gathered up in the woods. Fry hatches one and out pops this little guy, a Bone Vampire!  Fry names him Mr. Peppy. I love that show!
http://theinfosphere.org/Mr._Peppy


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> And I made cinnamon-chip pancakes this morning. I used on-sale flour, sale sugar, sale butter, sale eggs, clearance sea salt, Hershey's cinnamon chips I got on clearance, a non-stick pan bought on clearance and a silicone flipper from clearance...pancakes were topped with organic vanilla agave syrup I got 90% off. I don't know if I should laugh or cry.


Sounds like smart shopping to me, Deb. I can't count the number of times I've picked something up while shopping at the grocery store and heard the words "Is that on sale?" come out Spooky1's mouth before the item hit the cart. He loves a bargain


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GothicCandle said:


>


Thanks GC. you made my day. lol!


----------



## debbie5

Dimetapp grape is really good...next dose, I might add vodka.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I got 12 full sheets of 3" blue dow foam at Curby's today. They look brand new. Now to make them into something scary!


----------



## Evil Queen

Lucky find!


----------



## aquariumreef

Utterly exhausted.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of exhausted, rehearsals for three act operas run really long......


----------



## debbie5

A big yard haunt about a 45 minute ride away is selling off all their stuff and I have no monneeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.....


----------



## Draik41895

Here's 5 bucks, get yourself somethin nice.


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> Speaking of exhausted, rehearsals for three act operas run really long......


More information is required, ya know.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I didn't have the phone 2 hours, and someone called, asking how much I would charge to build him a replica of the beardslee mausoleum. I think I need to buy a lotto ticket, possibly?

Here's a photo:
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_xYPQct6IT...Cqo/Xb8bNhLP8OI/s1600/beardslee+Mausoleum.jpg

**NOTE**
I do not own, nor do I claim to own that photograph, I just wanted to show an image of what I was asked to build.


----------



## scareme

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I didn't have the phone 2 hours, and someone called, asking how much I would charge to build him a replica of the beardslee mausoleum. I think I need to buy a lotto ticket, possibly?
> 
> Here's a photo:
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_xYPQct6IT...Cqo/Xb8bNhLP8OI/s1600/beardslee+Mausoleum.jpg
> 
> **NOTE**
> I do not own, nor do I claim to own that photograph, I just wanted to show an image of what I was asked to build.


Holy crap, that thing is beautiful. I'd want one built out of real stone, and I want to be buried in it. Where is that at?


----------



## Bone Dancer

debbie5 said:


> A big yard haunt about a 45 minute ride away is selling off all their stuff and I have no monneeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.....


Might not hurt to go over on the last day. Maybe you can get the left overs for free or really cheap. I have run into that before where they just want the stuff gone.


----------



## Death's Door

Gooda morning Hauntforum!

Seems like my home computer took a dive. Took it over to my brother's house and am having him to look it over. He gave me a laptop for keeps. All I have to do is buy a few accessories for it and I will be up and running at home. I'm hoping to have plugged in and running tonight if I can. I'm hosting Pokeno tomorrow and will be pretty busy tonight with the setting up.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I didn't have the phone 2 hours, and someone called, asking how much I would charge to build him a replica of the beardslee mausoleum. I think I need to buy a lotto ticket, possibly?
> 
> Here's a photo:
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_xYPQct6IT...Cqo/Xb8bNhLP8OI/s1600/beardslee+Mausoleum.jpg
> 
> **NOTE**
> I do not own, nor do I claim to own that photograph, I just wanted to show an image of what I was asked to build.


That thing's gorgeous! i would love to see that replicated!


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> More information is required, ya know.


I play violin in the orchestra for the Victorian Lyric Opera Company, a community theater group based in Rockville (F Scott Fitzgerald Theater). We have a run of performances of "Die Fledermaus" (a three act comic opera) starting tonight and we've been in Hell Week rehearsals since Tuesday



BioHazardCustoms said:


> I didn't have the phone 2 hours, and someone called, asking how much I would charge to build him a replica of the beardslee mausoleum. I think I need to buy a lotto ticket, possibly?
> 
> Here's a photo:
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_xYPQct6IT...Cqo/Xb8bNhLP8OI/s1600/beardslee+Mausoleum.jpg


That's a stunning mausoleum - wow!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Man I was tired last night. I didn't even notice that I wrote phone. I meant foam. Thanks for the encouragement, and I will get pics up as soon as we're past the roughing out stage.

**EDIT** 
scareme, I believe it's in upstate new york. If you google "Beardslee mausoleum", it will show you the pics as well as the website. Or google "creepy mausoleum" (that's how we originally found it.)


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Dark Angel 27

:lolkin: Hilarious! Hey I wonder if the edges really _are_ sharp?

also, Thank God for Lycra!


----------



## Draik41895

word is that a new costume store opened up nearby, I'm goin to check it out today. I cant wait.


----------



## debbie5

Gee, I should start hosting Cool Cemetery & Mausoleum Tours in my area. There are TONS of neat stones & cemeteries. The best ones are the little ones...family plots or way out in the boonies where the stones are usually no bigger than a shoe box. There are some from the 1690's in my town, but are so worn away, you can only see them near sunset when the light hits them just right. A few years ago, a woman dug up the walkway in her back yard, only to discover the stepping stones were actually flipped over * tomb * stones from a "lost" slave graveyard that her house was built ON TOP OF. The inscriptions were in pristine condition due to being flipped over so long. Hmmm..I gotta contact the Historical Association..see if I can get a look-see at them.


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> I play violin in the orchestra for the Victorian Lyric Opera Company, a community theater group based in Rockville (F Scott Fitzgerald Theater). We have a run of performances of "Die Fledermaus" (a three act comic opera) starting tonight and we've been in Hell Week rehearsals since Tuesday


That's really cool! What violin part? 
And I know what you mean by hell week, that's next week for my choirs. :googly: I was actually asked to do the Anthem for the Iditorod, but don't have time, which is super sucky.


----------



## GothicCandle

Dear Life,
Why can't you give me a break once in a while? I'm really starting to dislike all these bumps, curves, and whirlwinds you feel the need to have right now.


----------



## Spooky1

Our email account may have been hacked. I'll have to work up a real nasty curse that includes boils and open sores for the people who do these things.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Spooky1 said:


> Our email account may have been hacked. I'll have to work up a real nasty curse that includes boils and open sores for the people who do these things.


Better throw in anal seepage, restless leg syndrome, and the roof of the mouth itching incessantly. Sorry for any graphic irritation that causes. I prefer to make imaginary curses as unpleasant as possible.


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> That's really cool! What violin part?


The part with a whole bunch of really hard notes - also known as first violin

As for the email hack thing, the good news is it appears it wasn't a virus on our laptops, just a mundane hack of our Verizon account. We made some changes, so hopefully that fixed it.


----------



## Vlad

Good morning everyone !


----------



## debbie5

Peanut butter & banana on a toasted English muffin. Then off to pick up 4 antique dining rooms chairs I got for ten bucks each. Yay me.


----------



## debbie5

And another rough patch in marriage continues...apparently everything is my fault in life. 
Gas prices, taxes, that I no longer buy Doritos. So, I ignore it & soldier on. I can't fix somebody else.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Bio, that is really disgusting! ick and eww!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LOL, sorry D.A.

Deb, I hope things get better.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ok, now i have another problem and i'm hoping all you domesticated people can help me out. my favorite concert t-shirt got fish oil on it and though i washed it several times the smell is still there. help! i don't want to throw it away...i just got it last month!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Couple three things to try, DA:

Work some undiluted Dawn dishwashing liquid into the spot where the fish oil stained the shirt, then launder as usual. Dawn is excellent at removing oily stains from washable fabric.

Another cleaner to try is Simple Green. It's also excellent at removing oil from washable fabrics and your engine block It smells like the high school janitor's closet, but it works well and is biodegradable.

Third possibility is to make a paste of baking soda and water, work it into the stained area, let it sit for a bit, then wash.

Let us know if any of these experiments actually work:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thanx roxy! i'll sure give it a try!


----------



## aquariumreef

My dad broke my g-string. :huh:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

he broke your what? whatthefudge?


----------



## Hauntiholik

musical g-string DA


----------



## aquariumreef

Hauntiholik said:


> musical g-string DA


Are you certain of that? :sudectivesmilie:

Actually, it was a new string that I was tuning, when he came over to see how it works. :googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Got a call today from my credit card company, someone tried to use my card for a purchase at Office Max. Now I've got to wait on a new card. Some people out there are scum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> My dad broke my g-string. :huh:


I hate when that happens:jol:



Spooky1 said:


> Got a call today from my credit card company, someone tried to use my card for a purchase at Office Max. Now I've got to wait on a new card. Some people out there are scum.


I hate when that happens, too


----------



## debbie5

re: fish oil..I've had great luck with OxyClean. Make a paste of it..let it sit overnight. That should break down the oil & remove it as well as the scent. You can also grind eggshells and make a paste & put it on the stain, too.


----------



## scareme

Went to the BB King concert last night. It was awesome. The man is 86 and he can still get people out of their chairs and up on their feet. And I played the slots for the first time. I played with $5. Was up to $15 for awhile,and came home with $12. Begginers luck. 
Went out for brunch today. I found out I don't care for crepes. You don't know until you try them. Did some fun shopping, then stopped at a bakery and picked up a half a dozen pasteries. The kids came over tonight for supper we split all the pasteries so everyone could have a taste. It beats a birthday cake.


----------



## aquariumreef

Don't like Crepes? :googly:

Next time you go to IHOP, order the Danish Crepes. So good!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> musical g-string DA


...I knew that.....



debbie5 said:


> re: fish oil..I've had great luck with OxyClean. Make a paste of it..let it sit overnight. That should break down the oil & remove it as well as the scent. You can also grind eggshells and make a paste & put it on the stain, too.


thanks Debbie, I knew I could count on you domesticated people.

In the mean time, my cousin's getting married tomorrow....and I need to get some beauty sleep. Still not sure if it's going to help any,but I figure it's worth a shot. Night everyone!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Have a wonderful day!:lolkin:


----------



## Vlad

Good morning DA and all !!


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 26 is:

Carnival Day 

National Pistachio Day

Tell a Fairy Tale Day


----------



## Vlad

Is it also stumble around the house sipping hot coffee day?


----------



## debbie5

Went to a Mardi Gras party last night in full body makeup, even on my hands & arms. So I spent the morning scrubbing off body makeup that seemed to get everywhere...door frames, on the makeup pots, clothes....guess I need more setting powder next time.
Feeling sluggish, but need to bag up wee one's clothing she has outgrown.


----------



## aquariumreef

Who'd a thought cutting meat could be so fun?


----------



## Draik41895

4x8 peice of foam + foamcutter = blood countess tombstone. just need an epitaph...


----------



## debbie5

A haunter's FaceBook status: "Need to take the shrunken heads I'm drying out of the oven, so I can make some cookies...."


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks for the laugh Deb. Only on this forum would that statement seem normal.


----------



## Draik41895

why is it that monster makers required a minimum of $25 for an order


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I've spent 2 days trying to get my partner to help me with sculpting on the mausoleum, and we've got very little done so far. It's framed, the windows and doors are cut out, and it's free-standing. But most of that work had already been done. Ugh.


----------



## aquariumreef

Finished dinner-so good!

And then I ate some more.

And more.

And more.

Where does it end? In a trip to the kingdom of the porcelain throne.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I just got woken up from a sound sleep by someone with a wrong number. Not really a big deal, but they wanted to argue that the person they were trying to reach WAS at my house. So now I'm awake and irritable. Lovely.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

LOL AR. that's messed up!


----------



## debbie5

(fish in tank, swimming by each other...) Morning!


----------



## Spooky1

Yesterday's meal experiment was Crunchy Pecan salmon. I found the recipe on the internet. It came out pretty good.


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 27 is:

Polar Bear Day - the animal, not those crazy folk who go swimming in icy waters in the middle of winter

No Brainer Day - *not* going swimming in icy waters in the middle of winter qualifies as a no brainer


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, cute, Haunti

Someone posted this comic on a niece's Facebook page. Considering the quality of many of the posts I see on Facebook, I expect anyone with a grammar allergy would be quickly eliminated from the gene pool after spending any time there:jol:


----------



## scareme

What a busy weekend. Yesterday I woke up, ate breakfast, the went back to bed until 3:30. I was just plain worn out. After I clean up the house today I want to mix up some paper mache paste. I need to start some preliminary work on pumpkins I want to work on at the M&T this weekend. Since I already have my St. Pat's decorations up it will be pumpkins and shamrocks around here the next couple of weeks. Maybe I'll come up with a new holiday. St. Halloweenrick's. Where you drink green beer with pumpkin pie.


----------



## Jaybo

scareme said:


> What a busy weekend. Yesterday I woke up, ate breakfast, the went back to bed until 3:30. I was just plain worn out. After I clean up the house today I want to mix up some paper mache paste. I need to start some preliminary work on pumpkins I want to work on at the M&T this weekend. Since I already have my St. Pat's decorations up it will be pumpkins and shamrocks around here the next couple of weeks. Maybe I'll come up with a new holiday. St. Halloweenrick's. Where you drink green beer with pumpkin pie.


How about pumpkin ale and Sheppard's pie instead? Mmmmmm...Sheppard's pie...nom nom nom.


----------



## hazeldazel

^ THIS. so much.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those zombies deserve to get their heads shot off - they forgot to bring gifts to the manger:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

heard at the table when my 12 year old niece caught the bridal bouquet:

Time to buy a shot gun! Better get Tim a gun too! :lolkin:

Any guy who tries to go out with her better have state of the art health insurance.
almost everyone in the family can fire a gun...and her big brother has no qualms at all about beating people up...and is willing to sit in front of their house all night just to catch them unawares!


----------



## hazeldazel

hmm... the one on the right has a black turtleneck on, maybe he's bringing the iphone 5? (too soon?)


----------



## GothicCandle

Bone Dancer said:


> Thanks for the laugh Deb. Only on this forum would that statement seem normal.


You mean it's not?? lol


----------



## Spooky1

hazeldazel said:


> ^ THIS. so much.


LOL, Hazel

I wonder how long it would take Roxy to notice if I added a zombie or two to her Nativity. 

Yard work is done. Now to sit back and relax with some apple cider, a shot of bourbon and watch the Princess Bride.


----------



## RoxyBlue

In honor of Polar Bear Day and Monday:

Polar Bear Monday by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*yawn* okay, enough browsing. time to get back to writing! be on later yall!


----------



## scareme

Now you have me thinking, Jaybo, sheppards pie for supper sounds good. What am I going to do with this chicken I was planning to use tonight?


----------



## aquariumreef

Where'd my picture go? :huh:


----------



## debbie5

Ooooo...we won a $50 gift card from H & R Block for filing our taxes online with them (for free!) WHOOHOO! Now I can buy gas for my car!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

http://gma.yahoo.com/chardon-high-school-shooting-gunman-identified-tj-lane-140607186--abc-news.html

another school shooting...and as usual they blame the goths. There's a difference between being a Goth and being an Emo, people. You'd think after Columbine, that parents would keep better eyes on their children.


----------



## GothicCandle

waaa. I forgot it was monday. i walked from one side of the city to the other side today expecting i can take a long nap when i got home. buut noooo, it has to be monday and i have to go to sign language class.


----------



## debbie5

(tipping hat) Morning!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Morning Deb. Keep us posted on your campfire project. I would be interested in how that turns out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 28 is:

Floral Design Day 

Public Sleeping Day - try not to do this on the job. It could get you reprimanded 

National Tooth Fairy Day


----------



## Dark Angel 27

you mean this kind of tooth fairy? why are we celebrating them again?


----------



## Death's Door

Hello All - Had a great Valentine Pokeno with the ladies on Saturday. Didn't get to bed until 1 a.m. from cleaning up and putting some things away. A little hungover on Sunday afternoon and I was on my way to the Produce Junction when my brakes decided to give out. Thank goodness I did stop in time before hitting the car in front of me (only a few inches from his bumper) at the red light. At that moment I was more awake than I have even been. Pulled over and realized that I still had back brakes so I went to the stand which was only 2 blocks away from where I pulled over. Got what I needed and carefully got the truck home and in the driveway. Took it to the mechanics Monday morning and it seems my brake lines were rusted out and broke. Truck is fixed. I hope the rest of the week gets a little better.


----------



## scareme

Woe, that's scarey DW. Brakes are something we just expect to be there and we don't think about them until we lose them. Glad to hear it turned out OK. I'd love to come to one of your Pokeno parties, they sound like a blast.

Last night we had a visitor. It came in through the doggie door. It ate a bowl of cat food on the dryer and a bowl of dog food on the floor. On the way in or out, it stoped in the garage and opened a paper sack of raw peanuts sitting on a tote. Not chewed open, but opened from the top. Ate about a dozen peanuts and left the shells in a neat little pile. Not a shell fell on the floor, or left in the sack. Just a neat little pile next to the open sack. I went to bed about 3:00 so it happened after that. I don't think squirrels are up that late are they? In the past we had a racoon come in. But he took a bath in the toilet and left it a mess, just caked with mud. This time the bathroom was left clean. Any idea who our night raider might have been?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

No clue Scareme. Who would leave peanuts shells in a neat pile


----------



## Bone Dancer

If it wasn't for the neat pile of shells I would have guessed Morbid Mike, but that lets him out, that an there would have been a couple of empty beer bottles.
Racoons, possium or skunks are the only night time creatures that would have the hand dexterity to do the bag and the shells. Aliens maybe?


----------



## scareme

I don't think skunks could make it to the top of the dryer. At least not without scratch marks. At first we thought it might be a neighbor's cat, but they wouldn't eat the peanuts. I never thought about Mike. There is a fridge stocked with beer out in the garage, but I don't think he would have made it through the doggie door. It's for a small size dog.


----------



## debbie5

Raccoon.Yes, they can & will pile items and they will "wash" up too. 
We had a visitor last night too, but luckily- not in the house. Our dog never barks, unless there is a critter outside while he's out, too. We hear him going apesh*t...look out...and there's a enormous possum, playing "possum" a foot away on the other side of our fence. Dog refused to come inside and possum refused to move. Hubby had to go out and drag him in.

And Drunkies have put a sign in their side window (facing our house) that says "VANDALISM IS A CRIME". We have *no* idea what they are blaming us for, now. They had an unglazed Mexican planter in front of their house that broke at the first hard freeze. They probably think I took a hammer to it. None of this makes any sense! Argh.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

wowzy....been a real crazy few days.....

I've have found sooooo much stuff reorganizing Frighteners inventory that never made it to the website.
I have over $130K worth of Halloween merchandise, thinking I would really like to sell off about a 3rd of it next month...any takers?? lol


----------



## debbie5

Thanks for the heads up FE.I will sent aside some moolah next month. Would you try to sell it here 1st?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You can access Jeff's web site any time, Deb. Just click on the picture link in his signature and I'm sure he will be happy to help you spend $130,000


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thanks for the heads up Roxy! i may go take a gander myself at the spooky wares!


----------



## debbie5

Is there a Friends & Family discount for HFer's?? LOL...


----------



## Spooky1

scareme said:


> I don't think skunks could make it to the top of the dryer. At least not without scratch marks. At first we thought it might be a neighbor's cat, but they wouldn't eat the peanuts. I never thought about Mike. There is a fridge stocked with beer out in the garage, but I don't think he would have made it through the doggie door. It's for a small size dog.


My money is on a raccoon.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I will even take your pennies to move some stuff. Really hard to believe that it all started out with about 3,000 on a credit card some years ago.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like you need to start a "Please Buy All My Stuff" thread in the vendors forum, Jeff Oh, and update the web site, too.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sounds like its time for a garage sale Jeff.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or maybe a road trip in a U-Haul to Michigan:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol...I think I'm driving to Bill's house!


----------



## aquariumreef

Bet I could pave a road with my snot.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

aquariumreef said:


> Bet I could pave a road with my snot.


That's rather disturbing and disgusting. Cool!

I've just spent the better part of three hours driving around looking for a house, and listening to my GPS go bananas. Love when that happens.


----------



## RoxyBlue

New recipe of the week - tangy orange ginger chicken with bok choy, served on rice. Turned out much better than the chicken paprikash did last week.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Waiter, there is too much pepper on my paprikash. 
But I would be proud to partake of your pecan pie.


----------



## debbie5

Evil Andrew said:


> Waiter, there is too much pepper on my paprikash.
> But I would be proud to partake of your pecan pie.


LOL! Thanks...now I have his funny voice in my head.

"Pecan piiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..."


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Evil Andrew


----------



## debbie5

Proactive insomnia= making lunches, baking cherry sugar cookies & simmering some soup for tomorrow. Hey, it beats watching "Hoarders". (sigh) I'm waiting for hubby to yell for me to stop walking around & go to bed. I'm a ZOMBIEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## scareme

Funny, I have sit on your butt insomnia. I'm just sitting around not getting anything done. But still wide awake. You make me feel like I should go do something productive. If I wait long enough the feeling will pass.


----------



## debbie5

All done! now to go & listen to my leg hairs grow.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> All done! now to go & listen to my leg hairs grow.


I got you beat there too. I bet I've got a good 1/2 inch on you.


----------



## aquariumreef

Eww.

If I didn't need to go to school tomorrow, I'd just say 'Screw it' and sleep in with the rest of my family. Sometimes I really regret being in extracurricular activities that I can't do easily at home.


----------



## Headless

What a long week........ It's been one thing after another... car issues - dogs - daughter with dramas. One of those weeks you would like to just stop the world and get off to catch your breath for a few days.. Unfortunately it keeps spinning - with or without you.


----------



## Headless

Hope everyone is well. A few too many threads to catch up on unfortunately.


----------



## randomr8

I ambushed my 20 year old son with a can of air last night, turned up side down ( you remember, right? ). That use to be fun for a surprise. However now something has been added so that it emits a god-awful bitterness which gets in your mouth and you just about have to take a shower to stop ingesting it. What's up with that? I'm guessing someone decided that kids were doing something with the inhalants......


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Happy Leap Day everyone!

I propose we all eat something sugary sweet!


----------



## RoxyBlue

In honor of Leap Day:


----------



## randomr8

24 years ago on this day I married my lovely bride.


----------



## debbie5

randomr8 said:


> 24 years ago on this day I married my lovely bride.


But..isn't it REALLY only 6 years ago??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy Leap Anniversary, random


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Leap Day to All! I stinks without having a computer at home to catch up on all the posts here. Even the laptop that my brother gave me doesn't work. OK - here goes -


I have bets on the raccoon - If it was Mike, the peanut shells would be all over, the beer would be gone and I betcha he would have not washed up first.
Snot paved road - I'm not touching that
FE's overabundance of props - steal Flo's pricing gun and make us an offer
Roxy's weekly dindin experiments - are you getting a weekly email with regards to these new weekly recipes or just trying something different every week on your own? Sounds fun. It's always good to try something new because we get caught up in routine.
School shootings - a senseless tragedy
As far as life, sometimes I hid in the shadows and take a break from it that way. It's not a long break but I'll take it.
Congrats on your wedding anniversary Random!


----------



## RoxyBlue

DW, the weekly dinner experiments came about because Spooky1 thought we were getting into a bit of a dining rut. You know how it is - both of you work and don't get home until 6:30 - 7 PM and you're tired and just want something quick to eat, so you just throw together something you've prepared a hundred times before. Good, but not exciting, so to speak.

Anyway, we have several cookbooks, so right now, with the exception of the salmon dish Spooky1 cooked earlier this week, we're working our way through the "Quick Short Chicken" cookbook I bought years ago for a few bucks at a Borders store. The recipes from that book have been a great success (the not-so-great chicken paprikash was from another cookbook), so we've been very happy with the results and are also adding some fantastic spices to our cupboard.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> DW, the weekly dinner experiments came about because Spooky1 thought we were getting into a bit of a dining rut. You know how it is - both of you work and don't get home until 6:30 - 7 PM and you're tired and just want something quick to eat, so you just throw together something you've prepared a hundred times before. Good, but not exciting, so to speak.
> 
> Anyway, we have several cookbooks, so right now, with the exception of the salmon dish Spooky1 cooked earlier this week, we're working our way through the "Quick Short Chicken" cookbook I bought years ago for a few bucks at a Borders store. The recipes from that book have been a great success (the not-so-great chicken paprikash was from another cookbook), so we've been very happy with the results and are also adding some fantastic spices to our cupboard.


Forgive me for correcting the post-ho demi goddess, but I think you meant this message for Da Weiner (DW) not Me. :lolkin:

oh and Happy Anniversary Randomr8!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, yes, I did:jol: I'll go fix it now.


----------



## Bone Dancer

My cat walked across the keyboard and now the font or the page looks a bit smaller, what happend. no joke.


----------



## scareme

No critter visit last night. so I guess Mike stayed home. 

Congratulations randomr8 on finding a woman who is willing to put up with you, and your Halloween passion for 24 years. 

I just saw where MO was hit by tornados this AM. Are all our MO members OK? Please check in so we know you're OK.


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> I just saw where MO was hit by tornados this AM. Are all our MO members OK? Please check in so we know you're OK.


Ditto for Harveyville, Kansas and Harrisburg, Illinois!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> My cat walked across the keyboard and now the font or the page looks a bit smaller, what happend. no joke.


Frank did this:

To make the text on your screen larger or smaller

1.Open *Screen Resolution *by clicking the *Start* button , clicking *Control Panel*, and then, under *Appearance and Personalization*, clicking *Adjust screen resolution*.

2.Choose one of the following:

•Smaller - 100% (default). This keeps text and other items at normal size.

•Medium - 125%. This sets text and other items to 125% of normal size.

•Larger - 150%. This sets text and other items to 150% of normal size. This option appears only if your monitor supports a resolution of at least 1200 x 900 pixels.

3.Click *Apply*.

To see the change, close all of your programs and then log off of Windows. This change will take effect the next time you log on.

You should market that cat as an IT tech


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's the other possibility, BD. He may have managed to hit a combination of keys that are magnifier shortcuts on your keyboard:

Windows logo key + Plus Sign or Minus Sign: Zoom in or out

Windows logo key + Esc: Exit Magnifier


----------



## Death's Door

I was just on Foxnews website and read about the tornadoes. 

Davy Jones of The Monkees is dead at 66.


----------



## debbie5

66!?? WTH? WAY too young to die. Sad.


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Spooky1

I loved watching the Monkees as a kid. Rest in peace Davy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

finally going to get a new phone, maybe even this weekend.
Think I've have chosen the Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Saw this upcoming event listed on an animal rescue web site:

"Join The Dog Rescue of Maryland Aboard The Black-Eyed Susan. As we commemorate, The 100th Anniversary of the Sinking of The Titanic."


Maybe it's just me, but somehow being invited to board a cruise ship to celebrate the anniversary of the sinking of a cruise ship seems, well, twisted:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It is...so, are you going??


----------



## Jaybo

RoxyBlue said:


> Saw this upcoming event listed on an animal rescue web site:
> 
> "Join The Dog Rescue of Maryland Aboard The Black-Eyed Susan. As we commemorate, The 100th Anniversary of the Sinking of The Titanic."
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but somehow being invited to board a cruise ship to celebrate the anniversary of the sinking of a cruise ship seems, well, twisted:googly:





Frighteners Entertainment said:


> It is...so, are you going??


Seeing as how she's a paddlewheel boat, and Icebergs are pretty rare in Baltimore, I think you would be pretty safe. 

You should go Roxy. Paddleboats are a lot of fun.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Saw this upcoming event listed on an animal rescue web site:
> 
> "Join The Dog Rescue of Maryland Aboard The Black-Eyed Susan. As we commemorate, The 100th Anniversary of the Sinking of The Titanic."
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but somehow being invited to board a cruise ship to celebrate the anniversary of the sinking of a cruise ship seems, well, twisted:googly:


Were dogs involved in the sinking of the titanic?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think a dog was the quality control officer in the factory that made the bolts.


----------



## debbie5

The beef stew with parsley-thyme dumplings is ready. Bring your own fork.


----------



## Death's Door

Sounds good Deb!! On a rainy day like today, that's the stuff. 

I'm going to marinate shrimp tonight to make a shrimp scampi bake when I go to his house on Thursday night. I'm also making the garlic bread and salad to go with the scampi.


----------



## aquariumreef

If I ever get shot, I'm totally going to sing for 15 minutes before I die.


----------



## debbie5

aquariumreef said:


> If I ever get shot, I'm totally going to sing for 15 minutes before I die.


You win. Weirdest statement ever.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Holy Crap!!
If you look at the top count down there's not much time left till Halloween!
" There are 2129 days, 22 hours, 53 minutes and 3 seconds until Halloween 2012."
better get busy on those haunted props, cause 2129 days goes fast!!


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> You win. Weirdest statement ever.


See Love Never Dies ending. So good up to that point. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> If I ever get shot, I'm totally going to sing for 15 minutes before I die.


That's called "opera"



ScreamingScarecrow said:


> Holy Crap!!
> If you look at the top count down there's not much time left till Halloween!
> " There are 2129 days, 22 hours, 53 minutes and 3 seconds until Halloween 2012."
> better get busy on those haunted props, cause 2129 days goes fast!!


Hmmm. was there a typo in the count earlier today or did you just add some extra numbers to the day count?:jol:


----------



## GothicCandle

Having a super power might be nice. Would i prefer mind reading? or mind control? or maybe I could just turn him into a Halloween prop and solve my frustration.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

oh boy, who pissed you off and can i have the left overs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like boyfriend trouble to me


----------



## aquariumreef

Who wants some free farina? GC, it might make you feel better.

























Or make you sick.


----------



## PirateLady

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> Holy Crap!!
> If you look at the top count down there's not much time left till Halloween!
> " There are 2129 days, 22 hours, 53 minutes and 3 seconds until Halloween 2012."
> better get busy on those haunted props, cause 2129 days goes fast!!


Which Halloween are you talking about......LOL


----------



## PirateLady

GothicCandle said:


> Having a super power might be nice. Would i prefer mind reading? or mind control? or maybe I could just turn him into a Halloween prop and solve my frustration.


I would either pick mind control or the prop... mind reading could get boring.... LOL


----------



## PirateLady

RoxyBlue said:


> DW, the weekly dinner experiments came about because Spooky1 thought we were getting into a bit of a dining rut. You know how it is - both of you work and don't get home until 6:30 - 7 PM and you're tired and just want something quick to eat, so you just throw together something you've prepared a hundred times before. Good, but not exciting, so to speak.
> 
> Anyway, we have several cookbooks, so right now, with the exception of the salmon dish Spooky1 cooked earlier this week, we're working our way through the "Quick Short Chicken" cookbook I bought years ago for a few bucks at a Borders store. The recipes from that book have been a great success (the not-so-great chicken paprikash was from another cookbook), so we've been very happy with the results and are also adding some fantastic spices to our cupboard.


Very good idea Roxy... we seem to have been in a rut and we have been trying some new things as well...getting out the cookbook and seeing what other new things are lurking in those pages.....


----------



## debbie5

Went to a circus at the high school last night. I was expecting a loser, shabby circus.It was AMAZING! A VERY well run, well timed, professional and sparkling clean show with great acts. Very organized and nice people. They are a fund raising circus who kicks back $1000 to the school, and run all up & down the east coast. One man created it to keep the circus tradition alive. He says it's made for young children, but we all enjoyed it- and $16 got us 2 adult admissions and six kid admissions- CHEAP!! If your school is looking for a fund raiser, I cannot recommend them enough. Yankee Doodle Circus- find them on FaceBook.. owner is Mike. He's like us: passionate about keeping childhood traditions alive.

We are all snowed in here- no school I'm planning on a pan of brownies and maybe some scones with lunch...a quiche, too. Then sledding!!


----------



## randomr8

'fraid I'm having that Halloween burnout feeling....


----------



## randomr8

I think it started when I realized I didn't have the money to buy this... craigslist2865925001


----------



## Death's Door

Got a call from my brother last night and he said he fixed my computer. Hopefully I have another year with it. Being hopeful that everything is ok with it once I set it back up in my library, I can get my Hauntcast membership and email.


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 1 is:

National Pig Day










Peanut Butter Lovers' Day - Dogs love peanut butter, but it doesn't love them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

On a more serious note, Spooky1 would appreciate it if folks would keep his dad in their thoughts and prayers. His dad has had health issues for a number of years (diabetes, stroke, cancer) and was taken to the emergency room earlier this week suffering from the effects of a failing kidney. He successfully underwent surgery yesterday to have a port put into place and is starting dialysis. The doctors have not yet determined whether this will be a temporary round of treatments or ongoing.

Spooky1's dad has only one kidney, the other being removed years ago. The remaining kidney has not been fully functional for a while.


----------



## Evil Queen

He's added to my prayers.


----------



## Death's Door

Roxy - Thanx for letting us know about Spooky's dad. Sending good vibes and keep him in my prayers. 

As far as National Pig Day, I have been watching the movie, "Babe" on the HUB channel. 

Dogs and Peanut butter - Sometimes I give it to Max and Jakey Bonz just for fun. At least twice a week, I will add a PB&J to hubby's lunch.


----------



## Halloween_Anna

RoxyBlue said:


> On a more serious note, Spooky1 would appreciate it if folks would keep his dad in their thoughts and prayers. His dad has had health issues for a number of years (diabetes, stroke, cancer) and was taken to the emergency room earlier this week suffering from the effects of a failing kidney. He successfully underwent surgery yesterday to have a port put into place and is starting dialysis. The doctors have not yet determined whether this will be a temporary round of treatments or ongoing.
> 
> Spooky1's dad has only one kidney, the other being removed years ago. The remaining kidney has not been fully functional for a while.


Roxy - 
I am stealing your pig pic.

That being said, I hope Spooky1's dad will be okay. Long term illness is horrible to deal with. Since I gave up on religion years ago, just sending best wishes and good thoughts his way.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thank you, ladies Spooky1 is not much of a praying man himself. He does, however, believe in the power of positive thought.

Da Weiner, I love that movie. It's completely charming.


----------



## scareme

Sending good thoughts and a small prayer Spooky's dads way.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Positive karma in route to Spook's dad.


----------



## GothicCandle

Dark Angel 27 said:


> oh boy, who pissed you off and can i have the left overs?





RoxyBlue said:


> Sounds like boyfriend trouble to me


I should become a nun.



PirateLady said:


> I would either pick mind control or the prop... mind reading could get boring.... LOL


it would all amuse me for a while a least :laughvil:



RoxyBlue said:


> On a more serious note, Spooky1 would appreciate it if folks would keep his dad in their thoughts and prayers. His dad has had health issues for a number of years (diabetes, stroke, cancer) and was taken to the emergency room earlier this week suffering from the effects of a failing kidney. He successfully underwent surgery yesterday to have a port put into place and is starting dialysis. The doctors have not yet determined whether this will be a temporary round of treatments or ongoing.
> 
> Spooky1's dad has only one kidney, the other being removed years ago. The remaining kidney has not been fully functional for a while.


jeez yeah, of course. good thoughts headed his way!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

so far so good....on another note it looks like I'll be running in the next local election for township trustee. Interesting turn I would say.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, Jeff in a position of authority - now _there's_ a scary thought:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

authority??? not really, I'm just tired of things the way they are.

It all goes back the this sign on my property that the township was pushing to keep there....hell, it's MY property.

So far I'm winning, but you never know how things will go.


----------



## debbie5

Wait? WHAT sign?? Do tell...I think I missed that. 

Sending prayers out to Spooky1's dad & family.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

too long of a story to type...not the way I wanted to get in the papers either. lol


----------



## Bone Dancer

So Jeff, if you win will you be in charge of the graft. An where do I send the bribe money to.

Wait, I got it now. This is part of your plan to change the zoning laws so you can build that huge ware house.


----------



## aquariumreef

Had a sub today in world history who looked JUST like Robin Ticciati. :googly:


----------



## debbie5

Ohhhhhh, politics. Get ready for 8th grade girls' gym class: gossip, back-stabbing, some occasional good will due to mood swings.


----------



## debbie5

aquariumreef said:


> Had a sub today in world history who looked JUST like Robin Ticciati. :googly:


I had to look that up....and I"m scared you know about Robin Ticciati.


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks for all the positive thoughts and prayers. I saw my Dad today, and so far he's doing okay. He was going in for his second round of dialysis today. Our fingers are crossed for him to recover.


----------



## Spooky1

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> so far so good....on another note it looks like I'll be running in the next local election for township trustee. Interesting turn I would say.


Do they know you have skeletons in your closets?


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1 said:


> Do they know you have skeletons in your closets?


LOL..and in the garage, and the shed, and under the bed....


----------



## debbie5

I can't wait for the first boob who gets up in a public forum and says they won't vote for F.E. cuz he is a [email protected] worshipper.


----------



## debbie5

This mild winter has been a blessing. I don't know what we'd do if we had a huge heat bill and gas prices so high. This is going to be a very anxiety producing year for us, as money is so tight. My car is on its last legs. I'm frantically trying to think of a business to open that I can manage and get funding for. A rich friend has offered to front me money for a soup cart, but I do not want to have a friend as an investor. Every night, I lay (lie?) awake, scribbling notes, brainstorming...all the things I can think of involve licenses, being bonded, permits. I just bartered 3 weeks of house sitting for 3 weeks of violin lessons for The Demon, so that's a $60 savings in my pocket.


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> I can't wait for the first boob who gets up in a public forum and says they won't vote for F.E. cuz he is a [email protected] worshipper.


You know, I _was_ going to drive down and vote for him, but now I wont. I mean, I don't want to be ruled by a _evil_ person. :leboob:


----------



## aquariumreef

Hot Chocolate is so good! Pure vanilla and seed and cinnamon.


----------



## trishaanne

Two weeks ago I gave up drinking diet soda, drinking water, milk and lemonade instead. Started eating healthy too...lots of fresh fruit in the house after grocery shopping Monday. Right around the time I gave up soda I started getting major headaches, which I chalked up to caffeine withdrawl. THEN, everything started going to hell! Aches and pains I never had are coming from all over the place. Then almost 2 weeks ago I was driving down the street and realized I couldn't see the road signs or license plates of cars right in front of me. I went from being able to see and read the newspaper headlines from across the room to seeing virtually nothing....alot of blurry images and now I can't even see the time on the cable box right under the TV! OK, I guess that means a trip to the eye doctor too! However, before I can make that appointment something strange starts to happen...when I try to swallow water, juice, etc, right in the middle of my chest it feels like there is a fist in there jabbing me and keeping me from being able to swallow right. And the tingling in my arms has me a bit concerned. I've been drinking gallons of water and milk and lemonade and never seem to be satisfied. And when you drink that much, you have to pee ALL THE TIME! (Also add in there a trip to the dentist office a week ago and now anticipate about $7,000 in dental work.) Anyway, went to the doctor today...first time in over 12 years, and after telling him all the stuff that's going on he told me something I had already suspected....Diabetes! My blood sugar should be around 200 and mine was 452!!!!! Now all the fresh fruit I just bought I can't eat, can't have any of the pasta, rice or potatoes I bought. Now it's brown rice, whole wheat pasta and only water, nothing else to drink. Now I have to check my blood a few times a day, change my diet (which we had already started doing), exercising more (which we had started to do) lose weight (DUH..why do you think we're changing our diet and exercising) and take pills till I can hopefully get it under control to the point where we're eating right and exercising all the time, making us in better shape and then once the weight comes off, hopefully get off the pills before our cross country trip next year. All in TWO WEEKS. I never had these symptoms when I was drinking diet pepsi all the time!


----------



## Spooky1

Good luck Trishanne, exercise made a huge difference for my dad's diabetes.


----------



## aquariumreef

..


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hey Patti,

It may have seemed you were OK and you were going to be healthier but it happens that way sometimes. Just BOOM. If you hadn't turned things around two weeks ago things might have been horribly different. Listen just follow your doctors instructions about exercise and diet and who knows what will happen in a couple of months? You might meet me ( oh didn't mean to scare you) or be basically healthy and have to keep things under control. You are young still and from what I read, really lucky and I am glad!! You will be great!


----------



## debbie5

Just had a guy from high school make a comment about my weight on Facebook. 
I'm getting tired of showing my issues...wish I was an anorexic, alcoholic or coke head so my problem wouldn't be so obvious. 

shakeitoff..just gotta shakeitoff.....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

there is no weight problem deb. your fluffy!

just ignore the idiots!


----------



## Headless

First up sending lots of good thoughts Spooky1's dad's way. It's so tough watching your parent's health fail. I hope it all goes well for him and for the two of you.



debbie5 said:


> LOL..and in the garage, and the shed, and under the bed....


LOL skeletons in the closet etc etc... love it. I think my family is saying that about me too hahahaha.



debbie5 said:


> This mild winter has been a blessing. I don't know what we'd do if we had a huge heat bill and gas prices so high. This is going to be a very anxiety producing year for us, as money is so tight. My car is on its last legs. I'm frantically trying to think of a business to open that I can manage and get funding for. A rich friend has offered to front me money for a soup cart, but I do not want to have a friend as an investor. Every night, I lay (lie?) awake, scribbling notes, brainstorming...all the things I can think of involve licenses, being bonded, permits. I just bartered 3 weeks of house sitting for 3 weeks of violin lessons for The Demon, so that's a $60 savings in my pocket.


Things have been tough for us since Shane has been out of work for over a year too Deb. It's amazing how you can adapt and do without, but it's a drag and it certainly has had a huge affect on our lives and on our relationship. Thankfully we have a really strong bond, so it's not like we are arguing or anything, but it's hard for me going out to work not to resent him being able to spend all that time at home. It's not all beer & skittles for him being home of course, but it's still tough. I would love to start my own business again and have us both do something together but we just don't have the money or the assets behind us.



debbie5 said:


> Just had a guy from high school make a comment about my weight on Facebook.
> I'm getting tired of showing my issues...wish I was an anorexic, alcoholic or coke head so my problem wouldn't be so obvious.
> 
> shakeitoff..just gotta shakeitoff.....


Shake it off Deb - we all have our issues to deal with. For people to make comments - I believe it says more about them than it does about you. If you are happy with how you are then fine - if not then it's up to you to do something about it - but it's no one else's business but yours. Just be happy & healthy - that's all that matters.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Patti - With regards to diabetes, it's all about portion control and eating healthier which is what everyone should be doing. The products that are out on the markets now that are made of wheat and are sugar free are really good. There is more of a selection in the supermarkets. You can have fruit but you will have to start carb counting because fruit varies in its sugar content. Brown rice is another good alternative to white rice.


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> Just had a guy from high school make a comment about my weight on Facebook.
> I'm getting tired of showing my issues...wish I was an anorexic, alcoholic or coke head so my problem wouldn't be so obvious.
> 
> shakeitoff..just gotta shakeitoff.....


Alcoholics are loud, anorexics are gross, and coke heads are crusty. What matters if how _you_ feel.

And your probably pleasantly plump.


----------



## Halloween_Anna

speaking of exercise, I started my routine again this morning. Feels good when I do, so why did I stop for February? Can't remember but it had something to do with not buying a train ticket for the commuter train. (when I ride the train, I walk over a mile each way to and from my office). So, bought my ticket for March this morning. Now I save gas, burn calories, and save wear and tear on my poor old car. 223K miles, 18 years old, it has to keep going, can't afford a new one!

[Originally Posted by *debbie5*  
_Just had a guy from high school make a comment about my weight on Facebook.]_

_
I don't friend anyone from high school, since they were commenting on my weight back then!_


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Just had a guy from high school make a comment about my weight on Facebook


Clearly he is an ass and very rude to boot.

Unrelated, ever notice how people are more apt to get mad at you when they're in the wrong about something?


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> Clearly he is an ass and very rude to boot.
> 
> Unrelated, ever notice how people are more apt to get mad at you when they're in the wrong about something?


Soo true!

I put in a call to my Dr.'s office. I'm waiting for them to call back. I know what he's going to say, and I don't want to.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well here is one article about my push into local politics.
http://www.mlive.com/news/jackson/index.ssf/2012/03/columbia_township_restaurant_s.html


----------



## Vlad

Don't worry Jeff, it looks as if it's about to sink into the mud anyway......


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I wish it were that easy.


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe you can work out a deal for free food and drinks for the sign to stay.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Local politics is fun enough but gets better when everyone gets a lawyer.

Looks like a good place for a Frightener's Entertainment sign to me.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spooky1 said:


> Maybe you can work out a deal for free food and drinks for the sign to stay.


I agee with Spooky, this looks like a job for some old fashion bribery.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

After they came in and pulled out one of my 5" steel fence post...even after I ran them off my property earlier that day....I wouldn't trust them to do business with. they have a real interesting history in this area.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Maybe they are connected to the "you know who". 
If you get a fish rapped in newspaper you will know.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see Draik is reading this thread


----------



## Draik41895

brushing up on your detective skills eh?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You left footprints - it was easy to find you:jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and I had 2 cameras on you, 24/7 DVR...every move has been tracked and recorded.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

this is why i hate politics. and why do articles have to be so wordy? in my exhausted brain the article just said made the same points over and over again!


----------



## aquariumreef

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> and I had 2 cameras on you, 24/7 DVR...every move has been tracked and recorded.


It's all fun and games until you get arrested for creeping on a minor. 

I can't believe people can be so stupid. Today, first thing in the morning, my school had a complete lock-down because a person with a rifle was trying to get it. Anyone who follows the news knows what happened in Ohio just a bit ago. Anyways, it turns out the person with a gun was with JROTC and that the gun was one of the wooden ones they use for spinning, but they didn't tell anyone they were bringing them to school after a meet yesterday. I mean, really, who wouldn't have thought "Oh look, this looks like a gun and a school got shot up recently, maybe I should tell them before hand that I'm bringing this in so I don't get in trouble". :googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

And my pinky toe has swelled to almost double it's thickness.


----------



## PirateLady

Just sitting here watching the terrible storms in Kentucky, Alabama, Mississippi, Tennessee and Indiana.... I have family and friends there so Here's prayers and thoughts your way...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Dark Angel 27 said:


> ok, now i have another problem and i'm hoping all you domesticated people can help me out. my favorite concert t-shirt got fish oil on it and though i washed it several times the smell is still there. help! i don't want to throw it away...i just got it last month!





RoxyBlue said:


> Couple three things to try, DA:
> 
> Work some undiluted Dawn dishwashing liquid into the spot where the fish oil stained the shirt, then launder as usual. Dawn is excellent at removing oily stains from washable fabric.
> 
> Another cleaner to try is Simple Green. It's also excellent at removing oil from washable fabrics and your engine block It smells like the high school janitor's closet, but it works well and is biodegradable.
> 
> Third possibility is to make a paste of baking soda and water, work it into the stained area, let it sit for a bit, then wash.
> 
> Let us know if any of these experiments actually work:jol:





debbie5 said:


> re: fish oil..I've had great luck with OxyClean. Make a paste of it..let it sit overnight. That should break down the oil & remove it as well as the scent. You can also grind eggshells and make a paste & put it on the stain, too.


ok, i know its been a while. i've been really busy with my cousin's wedding and other stuff, but i finally got around to working on getting the fish oil smell out of the shirt. I thought i'd try the simplest method first and bought a jar of the oxyClean.

The first round i poured two scoops in with some other laundry and added detergent. the nice brown shirt that i (like an idiot) placed on the concert shirt that picked up the fish smell came out clean but the concert shirt still has the fish smell to it.

so now i'm trying the setting with the soak in the cycle and put just the concert shirt in there. the bright side is that now i know where the stain was it's a black shirt with a green zombie face on it so i couldn't tell. now i know it's just somewhere on the bottom of the shirt. If this doesn't work i'm going to try the diluted dawn on it. I'll keep you guys updated!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

oh and something else while i'm thinking about it:

today while browsing the 'market place' the old mall has, I came upon what looked to be a horror movie shop and like a month to the flame decided to check it out. and Jackpot! They had some really awesome things in there including a zombified/frankenstein version of betty paige that was a shower curtain. i really want it but my sister would complain. 

along with it was this cool camo bag that had 'spare body parts' and 'zombie bait' stamped on the side. soooo tempted to buy it, but alas no money.

then already in high spirits, i stumbled amazingly on a smaller shop with some spooky items in there like some dragon and rat staturaries. i struk up a converstation to find out that he and his brothers run a back yard assylum haunt tht had at least 27 rooms in it. 

i'm really wishing that i had told him about this forum. i know he'd be right at home on here! 

okay, i'm done babbling!


----------



## Spooky1

As a big Bettie Page fan, I'll have to find that shower curtain.


----------



## scareme

I was so disappontied that I had to cancel my Dallas trip earlier today. Asthma is acting up and I had to take a trip to the ER eailier today, I guess it was yesterday, since it's 4:00 am Sat.. After a couple of breathing treatments and 180 mg of steroids by IV I was feeling better this evening, and my daughter agreed to ride along so I didn't have to go alone. I was so happy, until after supper. By then the steroids were starting to mess with my diabetes. As I'm laying on the couch, shaking like jello, sweat pouring off of me, trying to keep my eyes open as hubby is giving me an insulin shot, my daughter says, I'm not going anywhere with her tomorrow. Hubby says, Don't worry, I'm taking all the car keys to base with me tomorrow. What? She's afraid I might embarrass her in front of my haunter friends? Don't worry honey, they'd just corpse me and use me as a prop.


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zombie-Tatt...r_Curtains&hash=item43aceeaecc#ht_2477wt_1163

Scareme- you have to get better soon. Or else.


----------



## aquariumreef

So full.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Cold, windy and snowy. You guessed it, it was a Frank Day.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Spooky1: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zombie-Tatt...r_Curtains&hash=item43aceeaecc#ht_2477wt_1163
> 
> Scareme- you have to get better soon. Or else.


that's the one. it was 20 bucks at the shop. nice to know they didn't charge a whole lot more for it.


----------



## Headless

Hope you are feeling better Scareme!!!

Well after sweltering heat last week we are now almost back to winter conditions. Constant rain, cold and I finally gave up last night and lit the fire. It's very unusual for this time of year - March is generally our hottest month.

Yesterday I dragged in some chicken wire and set to making legs - tablecentres for daughter's 21st. I'm trying to figure out a way that I can reuse them for halloween!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Well here is one article about my push into local politics.
> http://www.mlive.com/news/jackson/index.ssf/2012/03/columbia_township_restaurant_s.html


I may be behind in my reading but really interesting....do you own the land? My family, in the past, has gone through property disputes that are simular; so I am very curious.


----------



## Draik41895

Ive just been informed that my dads going to receive $800 a month for the next four years. Time to get spending!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

LOL Draik....please don't drive your father into hock.

Maybe you'll be lucky and he'll use it to help you with college.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

scareme said:


> I was so disappontied that I had to cancel my Dallas trip earlier today. Asthma is acting up and I had to take a trip to the ER eailier today, I guess it was yesterday, since it's 4:00 am Sat.. After a couple of breathing treatments and 180 mg of steroids by IV I was feeling better this evening, and my daughter agreed to ride along so I didn't have to go alone. I was so happy, until after supper. By then the steroids were starting to mess with my diabetes. As I'm laying on the couch, shaking like jello, sweat pouring off of me, trying to keep my eyes open as hubby is giving me an insulin shot, my daughter says, I'm not going anywhere with her tomorrow. Hubby says, Don't worry, I'm taking all the car keys to base with me tomorrow. What? She's afraid I might embarrass her in front of my haunter friends? Don't worry honey, they'd just corpse me and use me as a prop.


I'm hesitant to ask this but don't steroids contribute to or even cause diabetes? I just wanted to make sure you know this. I'm sure you do and I'm the one who doesn't know something.

Also all teens are embarrassed by their parents no matter what. I hope this makes you feel better. You could be perfect and your child would be embarrassed by you. Your comment that...they'd just corpse me and use me as a prop. made me laugh.


----------



## Spooky1

Hope you're feeling better soon, scareme.


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm not embarrassed by my parents... :huh:

I had the best dinner today ever! :wub:


----------



## nixie

Feel better soon, Scareme!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

wnet to my neieces concert today, it was part of an art festival...and i was surprised that he didn't stick to the every day selection...except or one song it was a child version of several Beetles songs. Its even sadder that i recognized some of it. lol.

but for now, its time for sleep. so goodnight everyone!


----------



## RoxyBlue

One more show to play and I can start thinking about doing something important like getting rid of a couple months' worth of dust in the house. Or not.......


----------



## debbie5

Hello. My name is Lump.


----------



## aquariumreef

Hello Lump. May I introduce you to my friend... THE LUMPINATOR?!?!?!?


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 4th is....
* Hug a GI Day
* Holy Experiment Day
* National Grammar Day
* National Pound Cake Day
* International Scrapbooking Industry Day
* Namesake Day


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I ground scored 3 truck loads of styrofoam yesterday, mostly 24 inch cubes, but also 7 13" round columns about 8 feet long. I now have a large stack of 3 inch sheets, 2 stacks about 8 ft tall of the cubes, and a small stack of columns. Hopefully, I will be getting a little bit more in the next few days. As it stands, I'm almost completely prepared to build the scenery and static props I'm planning for this year. I'll start posting pics as soon as I get started.


----------



## PirateLady

Feel better Scareme...I know what you mean about steroids and diabetes...I am on a daily dose of steroids and have been for years...its one of the necessary pills I take for asthma. Has kept me out of the hospital for 6 years now..(knock on wood)...so I will continue taking the low dose I take if it keeps me out of the hospital. I am also a diabetic and it does cause a little problem especially if I have to go on a higher dosage for a short period my blood sugar goes haywire...but for the most part between all the medications I can manage both fairly well.... Stay strong and get well soon....


----------



## GothicCandle

i love flea markets  for four dollars i got this drawn upon Charlie Mccarthy ventriloquist dummy head. I shall change him into a vampire and rename him Alastair.

*edit* or maybe a steampunk mad scientist  ooooo


----------



## aquariumreef

That thing... is creepy.


----------



## debbie5

Finally, something funny on SNL..http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/disney-housewives/1388796/


----------



## GothicCandle

aquariumreef said:


> That thing... is creepy.


lol that's what the guy who sold it to me said "you inta creepy stuff huh?" and when i told him what i planned to do with it he very much approved lol. Said he had a sister who did the same type of thing who lives in Louisiana, i asked if she was a haunter but he'd never heard the word before.


----------



## debbie5

Ya know that cold where only one nostril drips so fast & furious you just give up and walk around with a tissue stuck in your nose? I have that. Kiss me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I have that same cold, Deb - one side all stuffed up one moment, then running snot the next.

My stand partner in my high school orchestra used to do the tissue in the nose thing so she wouldn't have to stop playing to wipe her nose.


----------



## Spooky1

Went to see Die Fledermaus (Translation - The Bat). Roxy was playing violin in the orchestra. I had a good time, it's a fun operetta.


----------



## Draik41895

looking at colleges


----------



## aquariumreef

looking at Draik


----------



## scareme

Headless, How is Shane's foot doing? I hope the healing is coming along fine.

Bio, That sounds like a great score, that should keep you busy for awhile.

Thanks for all the well wishes. But I'm afraid they didn't work. I fought a good fight, and lost. I ended up back in the hospital at 4:30 this morning. And yes Pretty Ghoul, the steriods do really mess up my diabetes. If the ache doesn't kill you, the cure will.  At least I should be home before St. Pat's Day. Last year I ended up being admitted on the 16th, and the 17th is our anniversary. This year should be better.


----------



## debbie5

(swimming past you in fish tank) Morning!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Good Morning Debbie!


----------



## Draik41895

debbie5 said:


> (swimming past you in fish tank) Morning!


Hello Mr.Limpet!


----------



## aquariumreef

All dressed-up for my concert tonight. 12 hours strait at my school today. :l

But I have a pancake-sausage-on-a-stick-thing. 

Edit: And I flashed myself. With my camera flash. Blinded... by technology. :lol:


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Scareme - I'm sending good karma your way. Get better soon.

My computer at home is fixed thanx to my brother. Oh Yeah!!! 

I am sooo looking forward to this weekend. Hubby is going to West Virginia starting Friday and coming home Sunday afternoon. I'm going to the Philly Flower Show Friday after work with the SIL and my friend. Saturday, I will be going to Monster Mania. On Sunday, I'm chillin' until hubby gets home.


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 5 is Multiple Personality Day

_No, it isn't_

*Yes, it is*

You two don't know what youre talking about

Hey, who took the last doughnut?


----------



## debbie5

coughcoughcoughcoughcough...move over Scareme. I'm joining ya.


----------



## Spooky1

scareme, hope you get back home soon. Maybe you'll have some warm weather so your hubby can air out the house and get rid of the new carpet fumes.


----------



## debbie5

Hot cocoa is SO much better than Robitussin! Nomnomnom.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sunday was unseasonably warm here. My son and I were outside most of the day. This was our view - cholla cactus on the prairie and Pike's Peak (elev 14,115 ft) in the background.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That looks like a herd of triffids.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I'm thinking "what a beautiful view", then I read your post Roxy, and saw it in a whole new light! I can actually see them getting closer! Gotta love a Haunter's take on things!


----------



## aquariumreef

I think I lost my activeness again.


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> Headless, How is Shane's foot doing? I hope the healing is coming along fine.................


Yeah pretty good actually Scareme - thanks for asking. It's healed up really well and he's back to walking normally again which is a relief. Poor guy suffered enough with it.



scareme said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes. But I'm afraid they didn't work. I fought a good fight, and lost. I ended up back in the hospital at 4:30 this morning. And yes Pretty Ghoul, the steriods do really mess up my diabetes. If the ache doesn't kill you, the cure will.  At least I should be home before St. Pat's Day. Last year I ended up being admitted on the 16th, and the 17th is our anniversary. This year should be better.


Gee it's really giving you a hard time. Hope things improve very soon.



RoxyBlue said:


> March 5 is Multiple Personality Day
> 
> _No, it isn't_
> 
> *Yes, it is*
> 
> You two don't know what youre talking about
> 
> Hey, who took the last doughnut?


LOL Roxy - I laughed out loud at that one.



Sawtooth Jack said:


> I'm thinking "what a beautiful view", then I read your post Roxy, and saw it in a whole new light! I can actually see them getting closer! Gotta love a Haunter's take on things!


LOL I thought the exact same thing.

Heading to bed shortly for an early night (a 9:30 pm aim...) "School" tomorrow in Melbourne - 8.30 am start so it means we'll be up at about 4:30 and leaving at 5:30 am. Groan... Very grateful there is only another 3 months to go before I graduate......


----------



## debbie5

RoxyBlue said:


> That looks like a herd of triffids.


Hahhahahhaaaa!! Thanks for a good laugh.


----------



## Dark Angel 27




----------



## Vlad

Good morning everyone.

Get well soon Laura.


----------



## Death's Door

Good Morning All.

Got up this morning to get ready for work and heard Jakey Bonz howling outside. This is not unusual because he's a hunting beagle and is always "running" something that passed through the yard (rabbit, cat, etc.). As I was finishing blow drying my hair, I go downstairs to open the window to yell at him to knock it off and there he is in the pond and trying to get out but can't with this terrified lock and still howling. I ran out the back door to pull him out and quickly went back in the house to grab a couple of towels to dry him off. Got him toweled down and calm. Went back in the house to clean myself up and calm myself down. Before I left for work I gave them their biscuits at the door and he seemed fine. What a morning already.


----------



## aquariumreef

My dogs can officially walk over the fence, 6 inches of snow last night. *fail*


----------



## Spooky1

After a busy schedule with her theater projects, Roxy has succumbed to a cold. She's resting at home trying not to cough up a lung.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And if I do cough up a lung, you absolutely can't use it for a prop:jol:

March 6 is:

Dentist's Day - celebrate by showing off that gorgeous smile

National Frozen Food Day - chicken is thawing in the fridge. I wonder if that counts?


Triffids rule!


----------



## Death's Door

Take care of yourself Roxy!!!


----------



## Vlad

Yes get well soon Roxy, God only knows what Spooky is up to while your back is turned..............


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, DaW! I'm sipping garlic tea as we speak. Works best if you dose yourself as soon as you feel you're coming down with something, but I had to play in an orchestra pit the last two weekends and it would have been inconsiderate of me to sit there in a close space reeking of garlic

LOL, Vlad


----------



## Hauntiholik

garlic tea? Bleh! Vamps don't like garlic.....


----------



## Death's Door

Hauntiholik said:


> garlic tea? Bleh! Vamps don't like garlic.....


I never heard of garlic tea. I always drink a tea that is an Echinacea/Elderberry blend. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Garlic tea is my go-to fix for colds and flu. Slice a couple three garlic cloves thinly and let sit for about 10 minutes (this allows for the enzymatic conversion of alliin to allicin, the source of garlic's antimicrobial/health benefits). Put the sliced garlic in a mug, add boiling water, and let it steep for 5-10 minutes. Stir and drink to your good health

Again, I've found this works best when I take it as soon as I start feeling symptoms of cold or flu coming on. Couple mugs of garlic tea and a good night's rest can work wonders.


----------



## debbie5

Enormous pot of chicken stock simmering, using bones from 4 chickens. I had to use a canning pot to fit all the water, veggies & bones! The house smells amazing right now.
I, too have The Phage that Roxy has. Today is the first day I feel a bit better. At least my eyes have stopped running. WTH? Drippy nose, drippy eyes??

Oh and Vlad: I was watching "Braveheart" with Mel Gibson the other day, and saw you in the movie. I will now refer to you as Longshanks. LOL.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Oh and Vlad: I was watching "Braveheart" with Mel Gibson the other day, and saw you in the movie. I will now refer to you as Longshanks. LOL.


Vlad is an ancestor of mine? Hehehe


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That's scary


Working on the second mug of hot garlic tea. Good thing Spooky1 is not a vampire:jol:


----------



## aquariumreef

I have two more concerts tonight then I'm free until May!!!!!! 

And these counters smell narsty.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, AR, are you participating in a marathon sing out?


----------



## aquariumreef

It was orchestra last night, and we do two choir concerts in a night. 

But if there was a marathon for that at my school, I would so be in it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

goodness, get well Roxy! 

my sister's in the hospital since yesterday. she's the forth person (in our family) in two weeks to have heart issues. this is getting scary. and what's worse, is that she's been in there since noon yesterday and the cardiologist hasn't even looked in on her. 

i have a feeling that the only reason i'm not the fifth is that i'm taking my heart pill every day now! sheesh!


----------



## debbie5

OMG. I knew I made a lot of chicken stock today, but I just portioned it out & stuck it in the freezer: almost 2 gallons.


----------



## trishaanne

Blood sugar was down to 196 tonight! Down from 630 on Thursday.


----------



## aquariumreef

Post-concert rush is almost gone. So fun, had all ~150 people sing Whittaker's Water Night, which is level 6 music. With less than half the people ever done music that hard, it was a real challenge for them. But it was awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

trishaanne said:


> Blood sugar was down to 196 tonight! Down from 630 on Thursday.


Yikes! 500 is diabetic coma level. My wife is diabetic, and her mother was as well. Hope you get things under control, trishaanne! Feel better soon!


----------



## Headless

Hope you feel better Roxy!! And for everyone else as well. 

2 Gallons of Chicken Stock Deb - That's a lot of soup!!!!! 

Had a big day in Melbourne for my Diploma class today. Up at 4:30 am and home at 8:00 pm. Needless to say I won't be out of bed too long.

We have a long weekend coming up this weekend - and I have Friday off to do a few bits and pieces as well so four days coming my way after tomorrow! Looking forward to that.


----------



## morbidmike

going thru a divorce right now ...life sux .....2nd failed marriage pretty sure Im not the marrying type ....Im getting rid of my dispaly so if your in mi and want and for free let me know if you can haul it you can have it


----------



## Death's Door

So sorry to hear about that Mike.


----------



## debbie5

Covet. http://www.etsy.com/listing/9200447...=US&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade


----------



## Dark Angel 27

trishaanne said:


> Blood sugar was down to 196 tonight! Down from 630 on Thursday.


I feel you, Trish. I'm diabetic too and I think I'm finally getting it under control since my doc put me on the new medication, I don't even feel nauseated after meals now! It's so nice to have a doctor that really listens to me.


----------



## Evil Queen

For all suffering from health problems, get well soon.
For Mike, sorry to hear things haven't worked out for you and your wife.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very sorry to hear about the divorce, Mike I'm sure life feels as if it sucks at the moment, but if the two of you are happier apart, that will be better not only for you, but for your daughter as well.


----------



## scareme

I'm still in the hospital and on lots of meds so I know I'm seeing things. But when I pulled the book I was reading away, For 1/2 a second I saw a young lady with a red shirt watching me from the end of my bed. Do you think she might have been the last patient to use this room? Or have the mega steriods,codine and loratabs gotten to me. I think I'll go to sleep and see If I see her again. I was suppose to have a private room, dang it. 

Hope everyone starts to feel better, and hugs to you Mike.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe she was a phantom nurse, Scareme. Ask her to clean your bed pan next time she stops by - if she does, she's a nurse


----------



## debbie5

Scareme, make sure she has her pants on.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^or is wearing a very long red shirt:jol:

The folks in Star Trek who wore red shirts always ended up dead. Maybe she was in a Star Trek episode and got offed.


----------



## Haunted Spider

my wife was on some vicodine and morphine mix when she came home from the hospital (hip replacement at 25). She saw old ladies selling pies in the snow at the knights of Columbus. She exclaimed No I don't want to buy a pie. I asked why and she explained then realized she was dreaming awake.  Say hello to the red shirt dream next time.


----------



## nixie

Mike, I'm determined to find a foster home for your props until the dust settles for you. You never know how things will look in a few weeks or months. Please don't give it away just yet. It would be such a shame!


----------



## nixie

Scareme, how creepy!! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## debbie5

Spring fever has set in.....The Demon has now become boneless and is sinking slowly & oozing out of her chair onto the floor at the thought of doing the last 3 problems of her math homework.


----------



## aquariumreef

Spring Fever? You must mean...


----------



## Spooky1

Mike, sorry to hear about the divorce. I hope things get better and maybe then your Halloween mojo will reappear.


----------



## RoxyBlue

When I lived in Cleveland about 30 years ago, the place to go disco dancing was The Rare Cherry. It had a lighted dance floor very much like the one in AR's post. Apparently it is now a gentlemen's club, which has nothing to do with disco dancing


----------



## RoxyBlue

New recipe of the week - creamy chicken and zucchini soup. Very simple in terms of ingredients - chicken, a little butter for sauteing the chicken, crushed garlic, grated zucchini, chicken broth/stock, a little flour for thickening, and cream (or half and half, which is what we had on hand). Season with a little black pepper and you're good to go. Spooky1 gave it a thumbs up

I added a little dried tarragon to the leftover soup before putting it in the fridge. I think that will add a nice flavor.


----------



## aquariumreef

*moves in with Roxy*

I made Crème anglaise and a dab of chocolate cream for dessert.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i wish i had more to say at the moment, there's a lot of drama going on here. but for now, goodnight everyone!


----------



## Headless

Sad to hear lots of people are having a bad time right now. Mike - hang in there. Having been through the process too many times myself I know it's easy to just throw in the towel on things in the beginning. You should hold on to your stuff - you will regret it later otherwise.

I'm in the midst of a bit of a cross-road moment myself at the moment. My boss has just really crossed the line today. So much work that he's behind on and today he announced he is taking tomorrow off to go sail his boat because it hasn't been in the water all summer. We have a long weekend this weekend so why he'd need an extra day off is beyond me. In another 4 weeks he has 5 weeks leave....... He has over 500 unread emails in his inbox..... I was so angry and have decided to apply for another job. I just feel like I'm wasting my time and energy trying to keep him afloat.


----------



## morbidmike

my display is going to a pro haunt in Illinois ....they donate all proceeds to charity ...so my stuff will live on and help other's ......and come on folks you all know I will rebuild and it will be BETTER!!!!!.....right now I need the room and I dont know what the future living arrangements will bring so its for the best ....Im just so happy my stuff will be used for a good cause .....on a personal note I am doing well...kinda strange to live with a woman Im divorceing and have been with for 10 years ....but it is what it is so Im fine and am doing well


----------



## Dark Angel 27

that's good to know Mike, Keep hanging in there!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm sure the haunt who got your props felt they'd won the lottery, Mike. You had a lot of unique creations and it's good to know they'll be helping others in need in their spooky way.

Also good to know you're taking things in stride and doing okay. It will eventually be behind you.


----------



## debbie5

71 degrees in upstate NY....All winter, we've only had a few dustings of snow and one 5 inch drop that was almost gone in a few days. This is 100% weird. I have my windows wide open to air out the house, but there are rain clouds moving in. This is pretty much a Non-Winter.


----------



## Death's Door

Our winter has been non-existent this year and that is fine with me. Pretty soon I will be out in the yard doing a cleanup. If I feel like it on Sunday, I might start cleaning around the edges of the yard. 

Mike - I'm happy and sad about your props. I'm happy you found a good home for them and you know they will be enjoyed by anyone who goes to that haunt, however, I'm sad that you have to give them up. 

Almost time to leave work and head to my brother's house to fold newspapers tonight. Looking forward to hanging with my friends at the Flower Show on Friday and then Monster Mania on Saturday.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

84 degrees here today. This is the mildest winter I can remember.


----------



## aquariumreef

This is the snowiest winter here. 6 more inches and we beat are all-time high of snow.

Music class leaves to NYC tonight, wish I didn't go to Branson last year and this year instead. :l


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate not being able to breathe through my nose the way God intended:jol:

Colds BAD!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Two straws dear...two straws 


RoxyBlue said:


> I hate not being able to breathe through my nose the way God intended:jol:
> 
> Colds BAD!


----------



## debbie5

I went to a meeting tonight, and I swear: I felt like everyone was hypnotized. I'm on a long-range planning committee for our school district. We are trying to set out a plan for the direction the district should go or at least to shoot for in next 5-10 years. I just found out tonight this plan is going to be developed **without** concern for the horrible economy & our lack of funding and tax base, as well as any restrictions of the physical size of the schools. We are to make a plan solely based on what is best for the children's educational needs, and then HOPE it happens.. ..hope we can find some way to make it happen in the future. So, I am being asked to plan out a pipe dream.

I don't mind a little optimism, but....hubby and I don't waste time or breath planning out a trip to the Bahamas in 5 years. So why is the district askign us to plan out some awesome educational plan that can never happen?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Two straws dear...two straws


Nasal stents - it could work:googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Two straws dear...two straws


I heard that using a drill also helps. 

Made a cheesecake.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I just start thinking spring is here and it snows again. If it keep it up it should be about 2 to 3 inches by this evening. Yesterday my yard was totally clear of snow.


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 9th is....

* Panic Day - What?! Today is National Panic Day? We didn't know! We're not prepared! What are we gonna do? Batten down the hatches! Get some hot water and a towel! Someone order a pizza! Follow that taxi and step on it!

* Get Over It Day - today is the day to finally get over that ex-boyfriend or ex-girlfriend, those stressful school- or work-related issues, any fears, insecurities, embarrassing moments, bad relationships, etc. (If you're not sure what YOU have to get over, just ask your friends what they're tired of hearing you complain about.)

* National Crabmeat Day - yumm

* Middle Name Pride Day - be proud of your middle name today.


----------



## Halloween_Anna

Hauntiholik said:


> March 9th is....
> 
> * Panic Day - What?! Today is National Panic Day? We didn't know! We're not prepared! What are we gonna do? Batten down the hatches! Get some hot water and a towel! Someone order a pizza! Follow that taxi and step on it!
> 
> * Get Over It Day - today is the day to finally get over that ex-boyfriend or ex-girlfriend, those stressful school- or work-related issues, any fears, insecurities, embarrassing moments, bad relationships, etc. (If you're not sure what YOU have to get over, just ask your friends what they're tired of hearing you complain about.)
> 
> * National Crabmeat Day - yumm
> 
> * Middle Name Pride Day - be proud of your middle name today.


Aack - Panic Day! - need to get some kids clothes from GoodWill to start hansel and gretel

Get Over It Day - done!

National Crabmeat Day - double yumm!!

Middle Name Pride Day - it's Marie, but pronounced Mariah (those Germans, can't spell anything!)


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all. TGIF


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe I can make an egg pie with what we call fake crabmeat (I think it's pollack shaped and tinted to look like king crab meat) in it for dinner. That could work


----------



## debbie5

Being half Polish I'd like to thank you for spelling pollack correctly. (Putting a Stanky & The Coalminers LP on & polkaing around the room...)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Actually, I had the right number of Ls, but it should have been spelled "pollock"


----------



## debbie5

Alternative spellings. a or o is accepted.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Apparently, a wedding band makes men irresistable to women, or something like that. Took my wife to wally world this morning to get a shelving unit she wants, and got hit on three times in 25 minutes. Wife has laughed about it all the way home. Now I know how to pick up single women if this one ever divorces me, lol.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday to all!

I don't know what I did yesterday but my left eye has been sore. Before I went to my brother's house I washed to face gently so see what the irritation was. Eye was a little red and this morning when I woke up the eye was swollen. I took an antihistimine (sp) and put cold compresses on it. I must has rubbed the eyelid too hard yesterday. I know it's not pinkeye. It's the eyelid that is sore. It is still swollen so I will have to keep a check on it. I'm still going to the Flower show after work with the ladies today. 

I'm planning on going to Monster Mania tomorrow. Who knows, if it's still swollen tomorrow, I might put a pillow on my back and dress like the Hunchback of Notre Dame.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Da Weiner said:


> It's the eyelid that is sore. It is still swollen so I will have to keep a check on it.


Might be a stye

Stye - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## debbie5

"Don't let the styes get in your eyes, don't let the moon break your hearrrtttt..!"


----------



## Draik41895

My latex should be here today. Zombie Time!


----------



## Headless

So much for the best laid plans. We were supposed to spend the three day weekend at dog shows. Here it is Saturday morning and I have a big fat zero in the preparation and motivation stakes. My daughter who was supposed to show the dog was told 20 minutes before she finished work yesterday that she had to work today. Maybe tomorrow.....

On the up side - it's kind of nice to know I can relax a bit today.


----------



## aquariumreef

Finished for a week! No sun-filled or adventurous spring break for me though. :l


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> March 9th is....
> 
> * National Crabmeat Day - yumm


I live in Maryland. Every day is crab meat day!


----------



## debbie5

I'm crabby AND meaty, so....


----------



## debbie5

Guess what movie I just watched for the first time?? Here's a clue:" Gizmo, caca!"


----------



## aquariumreef

Debbie, careful when when talking about yourself and crabs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's no way to speak about a lady, especially one who's old enough to be your mother:jol:.


----------



## debbie5

I'm starting to thing A.R. is some forgotten loinfruit of mine.....

And on a side note: "That was no LADY- that was my wife!"


----------



## aquariumreef

Oh come on, Debbie isn't that old. 

Edit: Loinfruit? :huh:


----------



## RoxyBlue

True - she's a spring chicken compared to me


----------



## aquariumreef

Then your a October harvest?


----------



## debbie5

REMINDER: Chat is tomorrow night. Everyone who participates in chat tomorrow will receive a complimentary box of Girl Scout cookies. That is all. Carry on.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I took Bill in for his monthly shots...depo medrol and convenia-injection. Plus they are nice enough to give him his revolution. Fiv cats are attacked by fleas all the time, their immune system is so wreaked. Any dog or cat living with them is attacked too. Poor Carl is ripping out his fur; some thing that wouldn't be happening if Bill didn't live here. He's always hated Bill. Plus Carl had to have those fiv shots to protect him but now he'll always show as fiv positive. I just keep thinking every month, I can't afford this and Carl hates him for good reason lol
I do love Bill, I just hate the fleas and the bills and my guilt for putting Carl through this.


----------



## Draik41895

My sisters a zombie! Woo!









She attacked my friend jon...


----------



## aquariumreef

Needs more grey. But great none the less!


----------



## aquariumreef

My Friday nights have been reduced to making Mr. Lambert jokes with my sister. :needsalife:


----------



## debbie5

Morning! (wiping cheese sauce on walls....)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Debbie, i'm not even going to ask....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Draik41895 said:


> My sisters a zombie! Woo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She attacked my friend jon...


It looks very gruesome and disgusting....good job on the makeup!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Ever wake up and wish there were a way to inject caffeine straight into your brain?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today it decided to be winter again - 25 degrees when I got up this morning. However, the sky is a bright blue with few clouds and the sunlight is streaming in through opened blinds. It's quite cheery.


----------



## debbie5

My 14 year old's school is not following though with her educational plan at all. I'm writing a letter asking for her to have an out-of-district placement. And I thought her sitting next to Grenade Boy was bad.... I had such high hopes this school was trying to change its image, so I'm surprised at this. Must be they are too busy handling the thugs & high achievers to do what is in my quiet, obedient child's plan. (sigh) hubby and I are SO frustrated with her and the Persistently Violent, In Need of Improvement in schools in this city.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Cold here to. Went to the animal shelter before lunch to go and walk a few dogs for them and it was sunny, but windy and COLD.


----------



## aquariumreef

So when's this cookie-chat-party starting?


----------



## debbie5

Sorry- I was out selling Girl Scout cookies at the mall....


----------



## debbie5

Free girl scout cookies in chat..come on in!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Plans for crepes are off. Turns out my Dad has the stove in the middle of the kitchen while laying tile. : palmface :


----------



## aquariumreef

Who can't sleep tonight? Me, that's who.


----------



## debbie5

Morning! (Swimming by and laughing at A.R. who is crashed on the couch....putting dust bunny on AR's nose and running away.....)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Morning Deb!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

will be in the low 60's today, good day for a birthday party...yay me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 11 is:

Johnny Appleseed Day 

Worship of Tools Day - haunters can appreciate this one


----------



## Bone Dancer

wow 61 degrees today and I seen some crocus are up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The birds must think spring is here, because they're singing up a storm outside.


----------



## debbie5

There really should not be any arguing or whining over practising an instrument. You just do it. Why is that not happening?? Grrrr...


----------



## N. Fantom

Were do Worlds Dumbest get these vids? I mean seriously, a hillbilly cutting his hedges by swinging a chainsaw on a rope in a circle.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> There really should not be any arguing or whining over practising an instrument. You just do it. Why is that not happening?? Grrrr...


She needs a dog singing along to motivate her:






There was a concerto I used to play for fun that had a long run of 16th notes in the final measures that lead to a very high harmonic on the E string. Whenever I go to that part of the piece, my cat would come running into the room, sit quietly waiting, and then start meowing when I hit the high harmonic. I'm guessing it wasn't out of pain because she always wanted to hear that note.

She would also sit on the bed (my usual "chair" while playing) and try to smack the bow with her paw.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And speaking of fun with violins, here's one of those "joys of live performance" moments:


----------



## debbie5

HOW did all the hair....?? Did it just all come unattached at the top?? She plays really well...thanks for the laugh, Roxy.


----------



## debbie5

So, the Drunkies next door were at it again. Mr. Drunkie, who left the fire department due to a "disabling" back injury (which he collects money for) was lugging around 2 cinderblocks at a time today. Hmm..so he's defrauding the city government with his claim of "disability". As much as I try to ignore this whole thing (because it kicks in my fight-or-flight and makes my blood pressure go thru the roof) they are constantly doing stuff out there or putting up signs in the window. I'm afraid if I do **anything** (like turn him in for fraud, or send a letter saying his trees are a danger & are going to fall on my garage, which an arborist I know says they are)they will escalate it even more. I have no clue what to do. They are now putting up unmortared, unsecured stacks of cinderblocks along the edge of my driveway. Hubby already scratched his car on one, cuz they are low & we can't see them when backing out. Every time I pull in my driveway and see more obstacles out there, I get mad. In NYS this is what is called a "spite fence". They promised the cops to NOT escalate this and put more crap out, yet they are. This totally steals my bliss each day and diverts my life from what I need to be focusing on- my own life & family.

Vent over. I just took a blood pressure pill. I'm literally shaking inside. Funny how unvented anger makes you vibrate.


----------



## aquariumreef

Mmmmm, homemade cinnamon rolls are the best!


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's a beautiful warm yet overcast day. Perfect for putting a coat of wax on the hearse.


----------



## debbie5

aquariumreef said:


> Mmmmm, homemade cinnamon rolls are the best!


I have the first batch of cinnamon chip oatmeal cookies baking as we speak! Must be a Sin-namon Sunday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

All this talk of cookies is making me hungry.

I'm sorry you've been burdened with asses as neighbors, Deb

And yes, I believe what happened with the bow hair was a release from where it connects at the end of the bow. What's impressive is, she was still getting good sound with the stick


----------



## Spooky1

It was warm and sunny enough today that we could open up the windows. Ah, fresh air.


----------



## aquariumreef

It was warm and sunny enough today for me to not bother going outside. Ah, the nasty cold.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> So, the Drunkies next door were at it again. Mr. Drunkie, who left the fire department due to a "disabling" back injury (which he collects money for) was lugging around 2 cinderblocks at a time today. Hmm..so he's defrauding the city government with his claim of "disability". As much as I try to ignore this whole thing (because it kicks in my fight-or-flight and makes my blood pressure go thru the roof) they are constantly doing stuff out there or putting up signs in the window. I'm afraid if I do **anything** (like turn him in for fraud, or send a letter saying his trees are a danger & are going to fall on my garage, which an arborist I know says they are)they will escalate it even more. I have no clue what to do. They are now putting up unmortared, unsecured stacks of cinderblocks along the edge of my driveway. Hubby already scratched his car on one, cuz they are low & we can't see them when backing out. Every time I pull in my driveway and see more obstacles out there, I get mad. In NYS this is what is called a "spite fence". They promised the cops to NOT escalate this and put more crap out, yet they are. This totally steals my bliss each day and diverts my life from what I need to be focusing on- my own life & family.
> 
> Vent over. I just took a blood pressure pill. I'm literally shaking inside. Funny how unvented anger makes you vibrate.


that sucks deb! I'm so sorry you have to put up with their crap!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Mmmmmmmm liquid pain killers.


----------



## aquariumreef

I've had more than 3 pita-pizza's so far today.

SOOOOOOOO HUNGERY


----------



## Spooky1

I think we have a squirrel that thinks it's a gargoyle. 

DSC04497 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dark Angel 27

tonight begins the search for a new apartment. This should be fun.


----------



## aquariumreef

Fun playing board games with the family.


----------



## aquariumreef

In other news, I really hate bass cleft.


----------



## debbie5

Looked for houses online last night. None as large & nice as this one unless we want to spend $50,000 more than we can afford. Stuck here. Uber depressing. Gonna go crawl into a hole today. Seriously thinking about moving in with a friend for a while just to get away from this.


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all. Another beautiful day here in the garden state!


----------



## debbie5

This Monday is brought to you by Adam Lambert.


----------



## Death's Door

Gooda Morning to Vlad and all Hauntforum members.

Deb - sorry to hear about you nieghbors starting their crap again.

Spooky - I love the pic of the squirrel. I think he wants to fit in.

Had a great weekend despite the swollen eye. It is finally going down and I don't think I have to go visit the doctor. I just think it was irritated and decided to give me grief. Went to the Philly Flower show with the ladies and had a great time. On Saturday, went to Monster Mania. There were a lot more peeps at that one than the one in August. I'm assuming because people are on vacation in August so there is less attendance. 

After work today, I'm going to make the Irish potatoes mixture and roll them out tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 12 is:

Girl Scouts Day - celebrates the creation of the first Girl Scout group on March 12, 1912

Plant a Flower Day - still a little early for that in our area


----------



## tcass01

Spooky1 said:


> I think we have a squirrel that thinks it's a gargoyle.
> 
> DSC04497 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


"Nobody here, but us Gargoyles":googly:


----------



## tcass01

debbie5 said:


> So, the Drunkies next door were at it again. Mr. Drunkie, who left the fire department due to a "disabling" back injury (which he collects money for) was lugging around 2 cinderblocks at a time today. Hmm..so he's defrauding the city government with his claim of "disability". As much as I try to ignore this whole thing (because it kicks in my fight-or-flight and makes my blood pressure go thru the roof) they are constantly doing stuff out there or putting up signs in the window. I'm afraid if I do **anything** (like turn him in for fraud, or send a letter saying his trees are a danger & are going to fall on my garage, which an arborist I know says they are)they will escalate it even more. I have no clue what to do. They are now putting up unmortared, unsecured stacks of cinderblocks along the edge of my driveway. Hubby already scratched his car on one, cuz they are low & we can't see them when backing out. Every time I pull in my driveway and see more obstacles out there, I get mad. In NYS this is what is called a "spite fence". They promised the cops to NOT escalate this and put more crap out, yet they are. This totally steals my bliss each day and diverts my life from what I need to be focusing on- my own life & family.
> 
> Vent over. I just took a blood pressure pill. I'm literally shaking inside. Funny how unvented anger makes you vibrate.


Hey, Deb, Sorry to here about these "losers" I have a neighbor very similar to them. What county do you live in? There are things you may be able to do yet. Mine is a busy body who thinks he owns the neighborhood.. he filed a permit for a 5' wall between our yards and built a unstable 9' drystack block wall and left my side totally unfinished. Nice prison effect. he never got it inspected and it is now bulging toward my yard. I called the county, but the y did nothing. To get even I mortared his drains closed. I am sure it will eventually fall in my yard then he will have to pay for the repairs.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Debbie, you should call the city inspector about the unmortared cinder block wall. It's unsafe, and probably an eyesore.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Good Morning Everyone!

Sadly, I'm boycotting the girl scouts, but I do appreciate the old days when the girl scouts were a good organization. I was a Girl Scout/Girl Guide so many years ago when I was in elementary school.


----------



## debbie5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Debbie, you should call the city inspector about the unmortared cinder block wall. It's unsafe, and probably an eyesore.


I will. I'm waiting for them to build it higher. My normally calm hubby (he HAS to be to deal with me!) has a great idea: to do nothing for now and let them "hang" themselves. So we wait. Take pics, jot down notes. I feel bad cuz this is making him sick with blood pressure woes & stress, too.

D.A.- my kid is in Girl Scouts and I help out with a troop. I seriously considered pulling her out, but there are no alternatives here (yet). Unless the talked about b.s. trickles down to the troop level, she will stay in, mostly for all the right reasons: socialization, camping & outdoor skills, character building. The leaders are NOT part of the nonsense being propagated at teh corporate level, nor are they really using the materials in question. I have a problem with GS promoting *any* agenda other than the basics ones set out by Daisy 100 years ago. And I think it's doubly sneaky that they are saying they are not promoting an agenda,(which they "officially" do not) yet they have links all over various websites and written materials. I have more of an issue with Corporate/National GS becoming a profit hog at the girls' and local council's expense. They remodel their tony NY corporate offices and don't share donations, while we struggle to keep camps open for city bound girls to enjoy. Something is definitely "up" with Girl Scouting, and the troop leaders at the front are NOT happy about it, trust me.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> March 12 is:
> 
> Girl Scouts Day - celebrates the creation of the first Girl Scout group on March 12, 1912


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that movie


----------



## debbie5

I just dipped 80 pretzel rods in milk & white chocolate and sprinkled them with Girl Scout green sprinkles...me & The Demon and The Grouchy Teen are off to the 100th anniversary celebration!! (yay! FREE CAKE)


----------



## aquariumreef

Mmmm, pretzels in chocolate.  Have fun!


----------



## debbie5

I got a mosquito bite today. Hello. We never had a winter.


----------



## Ramonadona

So...Monday nights my hubby bowls (and the bowling alley where he bowls is in the casino where I work, so I have no desire to return there so soon to cheer him on). Anyway I decided that Monday nights would be "Project Night" and my granddaughter comes over and sometimes my youngest daughter too. Actually we don't get many projects started or completed on that night. It's more for just time when I can spend with my granddaughter or youngest, or both. Neither one of them are anxious to spend all their free time making props - unlike me. It's not that they don't think what I do is cool, it's just not cool to them to spend as much time as I do, doing it. I try not to force my desires on others - I limit it to just my husband - and yes, I'm referring to Halloween props! lol. Tonight it was just my granddaughter and I together, and I gotta say...sure wish I came up with this idea a lot sooner...love the time I get to spend with her. And by coincidence, she was born in October...now, what's not to love?!


----------



## Spooky1

I managed to kill my glitchy laptop tonight. I guess you can only slap them around so much, before they break. Roxy is letting me use hers, as long as i don't hit it.


----------



## GothicCandle

Lots of wind today here. Extremely creepy watching the huge redwood trees all over the apartment complex bend and twist.


----------



## debbie5

Cabbage. Seven cents a pound. 
Wednesday= bangers (sausage) with colcannon (mashed potato with bacon, cabbage & green onion) and Guinness onion gravy.
Drool.


----------



## aquariumreef

Eww. Sorry, Debbie. :l


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I'm with you D!


----------



## aquariumreef

Thinking of watching The Shining tonight.


----------



## GothicCandle

i think the novelty of having my own apartment has officially worn off. I'm so bored!!!!! and alone!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

GC, just think of the advantages, like being able to leave the lights on, or not wear clothing if you want.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GothicCandle said:


> i think the novelty of having my own apartment has officially worn off. I'm so bored!!!!! and alone!!!





aquariumreef said:


> GC, just think of the advantages, like being able to leave the lights on, or not wear clothing if you want.


i know how that is, GC. the excitement doesn't stick around. but after a while you'll get used to it. right now, i'm looking for another place to live

AQ, i agree completely as long as the blinds are shut.


----------



## aquariumreef

Dark Angel 27 said:


> i know how that is, GC. the excitement doesn't stick around. but after a while you'll get used to it. right now, i'm looking for another place to live
> 
> AQ, i agree completely as long as the blinds are shut.


FYI though, I live with my parents so I always wear cloths. 

Does anyone happen to know the name of the documentary that is about the weird stuff around the world? It talks about Mortician Schools, cannibalism, and other weird stuff like that. I was reading about it a while ago and would really like to watch it! :googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

Found it. If anyone wants to know, it's Mondo Cane. Which translates to "Dogs Life".


----------



## aquariumreef

Warning, do further research at your own risk, the trailer for it is nasty enough, bodies being cleaned, purple people in art, and some nuns. Not sure what's up with the last one.


----------



## aquariumreef

Oh, and good morning Haunt Forum!


----------



## aquariumreef

Never noticed it, but there's a little dot next to my name when I'm online.


----------



## aquariumreef

I need a boyfreind or something, I really do.


----------



## stagehand1975

aquariumreef said:


> I need a boyfreind or something, I really do.


What's Halloween like in Alaska? Instead of an unstructured thought. i have been asking random questions all day.


----------



## stagehand1975

debbie5 said:


> Cabbage. Seven cents a pound.
> Wednesday= bangers (sausage) with colcannon (mashed potato with bacon, cabbage & green onion) and Guinness onion gravy.
> Drool.


Is that where last nights Bacon reference came from.


----------



## debbie5

Relapse! Zero energy. Off to play rehearsal I go (cries).....


----------



## debbie5

stagehand1975 said:


> Is that where last nights Bacon reference came from.


Every day is a good day to reference or eat bacon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know, AR, you can put more than one sentence in a post

The little dot next to a person's forum name is green when that person is online (red if they are in stealth mode, but only mods can see that).


March 13 is:

Ear Muff Day - it's going to be in the 70s here today. I don't think winter wear is going to be needed.

Jewel Day - a day to give or receive jewelry. Personally, I favor costume jewelry - it's fun and doesn't cost much. Spooky1 knew I was a keeper when I told him I didn't care for diamonds:jol:


----------



## stagehand1975

debbie5 said:


> Every day is a good day to reference or eat bacon.


You should come to the 2nd annual Bacon bbq in June. Everything Bacon including chocolate covered.


----------



## debbie5

debbie5 said:


> Relapse! Zero energy. Off to play rehearsal I go (cries).....


I never made it to the play.Too dizzy to drive.
Bacon BARBECUE ya say?? Hmmm....nommy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hmmm, the sun is out and it feels pretty good.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The fact that you have not burst into flame while enjoying the sun reassures us that you are not a vampire, Jeff:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

jeff googly...?..you weirdO! hahahaha


----------



## RoxyBlue

HA! I fixed it!


----------



## GothicCandle

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> hmmm, the sun is out and it feels pretty good.


Noooooo! the sun is not good!!! it's evil! and it burns! it should hide behind a cloud forever!


----------



## debbie5

Perhaps F.E. is one of the more modern, muscleless vampires who simply sparkle in the sun and look emo.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The thought of Jeff as "emo" is very funny. He does have kind of a sparkly personality, though...:jol:


----------



## Death's Door

stagehand1975 said:


> Everything Bacon including chocolate covered.


You know - that sounds kinda good!


----------



## debbie5

Sorry beef stew...I'm too tired to do you. I'm thawing out some chicken stock and frozen chicken..good thing I have frozen cooked carrots in there too. Throw in a diced 'tater, cook up some egg noodles and I'm good. Insta-soup.


----------



## aquariumreef

Talking to my brother for the first time in like weeks.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hello everyone!


----------



## aquariumreef

Public pool time, first time I've gone swimming in like 5 years. Hope there isn't a gross old man who thinks he's attractive.


----------



## GothicCandle

aquariumreef said:


> Public pool time, first time I've gone swimming in like 5 years. Hope there isn't a gross old man who thinks he's attractive.


I know a few gross young men who think they're attractive. Do you prefer that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's not the age, AR, it's the presence of a Speedo on anyone other than an Olympic swimmer that's gross:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Hey. Where's Zurgh??


----------



## debbie5

When you haven't had Buffalo chicken wings in over 2 years, and then you have some that are perfect, it's kinda like.....a lil bit of heaven. SO so good!I'm sure my body will be quite pissed off at me for this....


----------



## Spooky1

Trying to get my new laptop up and running tonight. Tried to save some of the files from my old laptop (with the help of my IT guy from work). Was able to recover most, but I think the hard drive has died before I was able to get them all. I'll have to be more vigilant about backing up files in the future.


----------



## Gwyndolyn Joy

I am wondering if the nightly chat is dead, I have been there several nights now all alone :-(


----------



## Bone Dancer

Not to worry, this is still a bit early for a lot of us to start gearing up for Halloween. Some of us are just getting thawed out from winter.
Although some of the chat is purely social , alot of it is about prop building. So when we get started building I think you will see more folks in chat.


----------



## Draik41895

Soooo... I really love this latex.








I'll try it on tomorrow after school.

Also, *sings* 525,600 minutes!


----------



## aquariumreef

I dunno, some people really should be in speedo's. But not hairy people in general. 

But I had fun, it was just my sister, mom, and the two daughters and mom that we're friends with. It was nice actually, the older daughter (my age) is pretty nice, and sarcastic to boot. But I think I gave her a run for her money! 

Ohhhh, and we went to Outback steak house, first time for me. But this couple was sitting at the booth across the "path" from us, and the lady kept glancing over at me. I gave her the weirdest look I could muster. They left after, and another couple sat there. The person in that same seat WAS LOOKING AT ME AGAIN! I quickly look away and notice the mom that went with us was staring back at him. Turns out they are friends, and that he wasn't checking me out.


I think.


----------



## aquariumreef

Draik41895 said:


> Also, *sings* 525,600 minutes!


So how do you measure the life... of a woman or a man? In daylights? Sunsets? Midnights or cups of coffee?


----------



## debbie5

I woke to the sound of a car's bass in the distance. Then realized it was not on the beat....and it was the sound of my breathing. Not good.


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 14 is:

Learn about Butterflies Day - the insect type, not the social type

National Potato Chip Day - a recipe for homemade potato chips may be found here: http://www.gardenersnet.com/recipes/potatochips.htm

National Pi Day - math dweebs will understand this one


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is that why pies are round?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, pi are squared


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

mid 60's today, with sun....love it!


----------



## IshWitch

I can't get motivated to do anything. If I clean the house I can have people over for St. Patrick's Day. Really want some visitors, need a party, but can't justify the expense. I think I'm depressed. 

So broke I can't pay attention


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> March 14 is:
> 
> Learn about Butterflies Day - the insect type, not the social type
> 
> National Potato Chip Day - a recipe for homemade potato chips may be found here: http://www.gardenersnet.com/recipes/potatochips.htm
> 
> National Pi Day - math dweebs will understand this one


Maybe I'll make a rhubarb pie to celebrate!  I'm having potato chips with lunch too!


----------



## debbie5

RoxyBlue said:


> No, pi are squared


grooaaannnn.....

(you beat me to it)


----------



## debbie5

Ish Witch- invite people & ask them bring a dish!


----------



## Spooky1

It's about 70 outside. I think I'll go for a walk.

Today is also: Albert Einstein's birthday! Happy birthday Albert


----------



## Death's Door

Hello all.

My left eyelid is still swollen and weeping. I have an appointment with the doctor this afternoon. This has been going on too long - I have been trying to take care of it myself thinking it would go away. Not happening.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bazinga!


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> No, pi are squared


No, cake are squired , pie are round


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dweebs and geeks - gotta love 'em:jol:


----------



## aquariumreef




----------



## Spooky1

I just realized that SyFy is airing the premier of Monster Man after Faceoff tonight at 11pm. We plan on watching the Faceoff finale tonight, but I think I'll set the DVR for Monster Man. I guess it will take the 10pm time slot after this week.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Monster man premiered here the night before last, and I was stuck at work. Wife deleted it from the DVR. If she didn't laugh at my jokes (which are usually horrible), I might have to argue with her about it, lol. I guess I'll have to wait until the next episode, and hope that the channel does like they do with faceoff and shows every episode.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

74 here, kids up early...outside time!


----------



## aquariumreef

MuseScore 1.2's out!


----------



## debbie5

Pi plate:
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...26679BD0FE4C1F4EE7ED78093966A26BCA27E&first=0


----------



## Revenant

At 82, St. Louis is officially hotter than Miami and Phoenix today. What a weird year.


----------



## Revenant

correction... my bad. 82 was the official record. Today was *86*.

Saturday it'll probably snow.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Sadly, I just read about John Wolfe's passing last week. His amazing creations and soulful take on Halloween were one of the reasons I decided to ramp my celebration of Halloween up a notch and take a risk with paper mâché. He will be missed as will his talent and gentle spirit. His last post mentions how busy he believes he'll be across the veil, and perhaps he will, adding his own sparkle to all our prop work this year. Godspeed on your journey John.


----------



## Gwyndolyn Joy

So it's Pi day and I have no pie, or anywhere to get pie worth eating, I should have planned ahead


----------



## debbie5

Can you pop an artery from coughing?? I just called my play's director to ask her if it's okay for me to come in tomorrow even though I still sound & look horrible (my ass is still dragging...but I committed to working this play) and she said it's "just allergies". WHY OH WHY do people say stupid stuff like that!!?? ARgghh... I'm gonna cough on her and give her my "allergies". Only kidding.
Kinda...hey-it's a thought......


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Can you pop an artery from coughing??


Not sure about that, but you might be able to pop a section of intestine through your abdominal wall if you cough hard enough:jol::googly:


----------



## Dixie

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Sadly, I just read about John Wolfe's passing last week. His amazing creations and soulful take on Halloween were one of the reasons I decided to ramp my celebration of Halloween up a notch and take a risk with paper mâché. He will be missed as will his talent and gentle spirit. His last post mentions how busy he believes he'll be across the veil, and perhaps he will, adding his own sparkle to all our prop work this year. Godspeed on your journey John.


Hear hear!


----------



## aquariumreef

^^^^^^^^Not really 26.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

^^^^^^^^offers an olive branch if I'm connecting the threads accurately!


----------



## aquariumreef

I was saying that I'm not really 26, because I don't use my real age on forums in the beginning, in case there's perverts there... :l


----------



## debbie5

Please please euthanize me.


----------



## aquariumreef

*Gasses Debbie*


What's wrong?


----------



## aquariumreef

Nerrrrrr, I want something fried, like onion rings without the onion, or seasoned french fries.


----------



## aquariumreef

I really like this pumpkin pie.Wonder why it was on sale.


----------



## PirateLady

Debbie,,, don't know if you can pop an artery from coughing , but I do know you can set off a heart monitor from coughing. My mom was in the hospital and had a coughing fit, they called a code blue and everyone came running to Mom's room expecting to use the crash cart... Mom was sitting there eating a cracker... Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> So, the Drunkies next door were at it again. Mr. Drunkie, who left the fire department due to a "disabling" back injury (which he collects money for) was lugging around 2 cinderblocks at a time today. Hmm..so he's defrauding the city government with his claim of "disability". As much as I try to ignore this whole thing (because it kicks in my fight-or-flight and makes my blood pressure go thru the roof) they are constantly doing stuff out there or putting up signs in the window. I'm afraid if I do **anything** (like turn him in for fraud, or send a letter saying his trees are a danger & are going to fall on my garage, which an arborist I know says they are)they will escalate it even more. I have no clue what to do. They are now putting up unmortared, unsecured stacks of cinderblocks along the edge of my driveway. Hubby already scratched his car on one, cuz they are low & we can't see them when backing out. Every time I pull in my driveway and see more obstacles out there, I get mad. In NYS this is what is called a "spite fence". They promised the cops to NOT escalate this and put more crap out, yet they are. This totally steals my bliss each day and diverts my life from what I need to be focusing on- my own life & family.
> 
> Vent over. I just took a blood pressure pill. I'm literally shaking inside. Funny how unvented anger makes you vibrate.


Holy cow Deb I hope you can either get some help or get the hell out of there. I've been lucky with most of my neighbors over the years. My current neighbor is an idiot who likes to light fires - I've had to call the local fire brigade on a number of occasions in the 10 years we've been living next to him. It certainly makes like interesting when you live in the bush surrounded on 3 sides by National Park.....



Spooky1 said:


> I think we have a squirrel that thinks it's a gargoyle.


ROFLMAO how cute does he look!!!!!!



GothicCandle said:


> Lots of wind today here. Extremely creepy watching the huge redwood trees all over the apartment complex bend and twist.





debbie5 said:


> Cabbage. Seven cents a pound.
> Wednesday= bangers (sausage) with colcannon (mashed potato with bacon, cabbage & green onion) and Guinness onion gravy.
> Drool.


Hmmmmm Gothic Candle - me thinks it wasn't only your neighborhood experiencing wind..... LOL Deb.



RoxyBlue said:


> Not sure about that, but you might be able to pop a section of intestine through your abdominal wall if you cough hard enough:jol::googly:


ummmmm ewwwwwwwwwwwwww

Well it's been really terrible weather here - stinking hot one day and pouring rain/storms the next. We did get a little fortunate last weekend and score decent weather for the dog shows we went to. Didn't win anything to get too excited about and I managed to end the weekend with a really swollen knee but aside from that it was lots of fun. No more now until after my daughter's 21st which is only 5 weeks away!!!!!! Still trying to make the papier mache legs for the table centers. 3 down - 5 to go. Shouldn't be a problem if I keep working and don't slack off.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> Can you pop an artery from coughing?? I just called my play's director to ask her if it's okay for me to come in tomorrow even though I still sound & look horrible (my ass is still dragging...but I committed to working this play) and she said it's "just allergies". WHY OH WHY do people say stupid stuff like that!!?? ARgghh... I'm gonna cough on her and give her my "allergies". Only kidding.
> Kinda...hey-it's a thought......


I'm not sure about the artery, but I cracked a rib coughing years ago.


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 15 is:

Everything You Think is Wrong Day - so if you think you're wrong, does that mean you're right?

Ides of March - avoid anyone named Brutus today

Incredible Kid Day 

Dumbstruck Day


----------



## Death's Door

Gooda Morning All.

Went to the doctor's yesterday and I'm on a dose-pack. Started it this morning and hopefully the swelling and redness will be gone by Saturday. The itching has calmed down too. 

I'm glad it's "Incredible Kid Day" because I get to see my little nephew today after work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Johnny Thunder posted about this on his blog - check out the Mars Attacks plush doll that is going to be released this year:

http://nerdapproved.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/mars-attacks-martan-plush.jpg?cb5e28









Isn't he just too, too adorable?


----------



## Spooky1

I wonder if Roxy is giving me a hint for a birthday present? :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^He won't be available until September, I believe, so you're just gonna have to come up with something else

And we need less stuff, not more stuff:jol:


----------



## debbie5

coughcoughcoughcough...BLLLAAAAaaaattt!!...sniffsniff......snert.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, that's an awful situation to be in for sure. Here is my 2 cents again Deb....You need to keep a note book handy along with a camera...Document everything, dates and time. It's a little work, but when you need it, you'll have what you need, they will have sh..., nothing. as far as the back injury, I would really be taking pictures or video of that.


debbie5 said:


> So, the Drunkies next door were at it again. Mr. Drunkie, who left the fire department due to a "disabling" back injury (which he collects money for) was lugging around 2 cinderblocks at a time today. Hmm..so he's defrauding the city government with his claim of "disability". As much as I try to ignore this whole thing (because it kicks in my fight-or-flight and makes my blood pressure go thru the roof) they are constantly doing stuff out there or putting up signs in the window. I'm afraid if I do **anything** (like turn him in for fraud, or send a letter saying his trees are a danger & are going to fall on my garage, which an arborist I know says they are)they will escalate it even more. I have no clue what to do. They are now putting up unmortared, unsecured stacks of cinderblocks along the edge of my driveway. Hubby already scratched his car on one, cuz they are low & we can't see them when backing out. Every time I pull in my driveway and see more obstacles out there, I get mad. In NYS this is what is called a "spite fence". They promised the cops to NOT escalate this and put more crap out, yet they are. This totally steals my bliss each day and diverts my life from what I need to be focusing on- my own life & family.
> 
> Vent over. I just took a blood pressure pill. I'm literally shaking inside. Funny how unvented anger makes you vibrate.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You know, I would even put up a few cameras...oh wait I have! lol
I've got my own problems here as well, though my fight is with someone that has way more $$ than me by millions....so far, I'm winning the battle.


----------



## aquariumreef

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Well, that's an awful situation to be in for sure. Here is my 2 cents again Deb....You need to keep a note book handy along with a camera...Document everything, dates and time. It's a little work, but when you need it, you'll have what you need, they will have sh..., nothing. as far as the back injury, I would really be taking pictures or video of that.


Just a word of caution though, depending on your state, it may be against the law to photograph someone on private property. But if they are on public property, then it's considered Street Photography and completely legal.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

true, I was thinking they just happen to be in the background when i was taking pictures of....yeah, that thing right there. hahahaha


----------



## Headless

It's tough - and then at the end of the day no matter what happens you have to live next door to these people..... I just don't understand why some people just can't get on with their life and stop annoying the *&^% out of others. Hope they get a life Deb so you can get on with yours. Documentation though is definitely important. Down the track it will be difficult to remember all the details if you need them.


----------



## debbie5

Nope..you can take pics in NYS. I just wish death upon them daily.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Had a first today. My transmission in my truck broke(not the first time I've had car trouble, keep reading) so the wife called our insurance and requested a tow (I was too angry to speak at this particular moment.) So, about ten minutes after she called the insurance company, my phone rings. It is the insurance company, so I answer, only to find out I'm being placed ON HOLD. If you aren't prepared to speak with a person, why would you call them in the first place, just to place them on hold??? That is probably the stupidest thing I have ever heard of in my entire life. I'm not the type of person who feels entitled to special treatment, but that literally irritated me to the point that I almost cancelled my insurance policy with that company on the spot. 

Please excuse my rant. Today has been a really bad day, and I've recently quit smoking and drinking, so I'm stressed, plus wanting a smoke really bad.


----------



## debbie5

OH geez, Bio! I'm so sorry to hear about that. Not that it helps *now* but insurance towing is notoriously sucky. I refuse to use ours, and buy AAA instead. Fast, "free" and never aggravating. And re: the cigs...not everyone can go cold turkey. It took me a year of cutting back, only smoking outside with no coat on and always keeping a pack in my sock drawer to stop. If you can go cold turkey, good for you!  ((hugs)) Tomorrow has **got** to be better.....


----------



## aquariumreef

Messing with the people on online "Picturika" and still winning.


----------



## Headless

Good job Bio - every day gets easier. I gave up smoking cold turkey several years ago. There are still moments when I think it would be nice but I have to admit, I feel a WHOLE lot better than when I did smoke.

So glad its the weekend here. Friday night, sitting having a glass of wine. Finished the first layer of paper mache on another leg for my daughter's 21st. Four down, four more to go.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm wondering if I have time to hack a prop for the contest or not.


----------



## Draik41895

Does UCLA not have a make-up program? thats interesting.


----------



## Vlad

Good morning everyone! TGIF


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go for it, Haunti! We still need to pull the Christmas bins down and see what we might be able to hack. It's all for Show and Tell, but it does motivate us to get a prop done early


----------



## debbie5

Antibiotics are too slow. Mountain Dew & a cupcake seems to work MUCH fatser. "*FASTER". Well, I guess "fatser", too..... 

The Mt. Dew is helping me to deal with the 2 Chap Sticks that went thru the dryer....looks like The Teen and I have to have a chat about Checking Pockets Before Laundering. I don't mind cherry scented undies, but greasy stains are wrong.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mountain Dew is also good for dealing with markers or pens that have gone through the wash and facial tissues left in the pockets of dark clothing that goes through the wash. Talk about a gazillion tiny pieces of lint.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Mountain Dew is also good for dealing with markers or pens that have gone through the wash and facial tissues left in the pockets of dark clothing that goes through the wash. Talk about a gazillion tiny pieces of lint.


Oops, I'm sure that didn't come out of my pockets.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, I wasn't going to mention any names......:kisskin:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

no names, just a pointer /\


----------



## aquariumreef

I dreamed last night that I was wearing a blue and red checkered suite with gold trim, and a sombreo-meets-tophat while diving in a submarine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I dreamt that I took a train from Ireland to Germany and actually got there, but had no passport or money when I arrived. It was scary


----------



## Headless

Stupid idea to go to bed early - 9:30 pm asleep - I WAS very tired. Trouble is then I was awake at 5:00 am - AND IT'S SATURDAY!!!!!! No sleep in for me. And a weekend of trying to get as much 21st stuff done as I can with only 5 weeks to go.

Partner's birthday next week and as finances are a little low at the moment - cough cough - I suggested maybe we could hook up the caravan (aka trailer) and head down to the coast an hour away. Powered sites are only $33 per night. We can spend a couple of days relaxing by the ocean, reading and taking the doggies for a walk. Best gift ever I think!!!!! Hope the weather picks up a bit though. I even have Friday off for a longer weekend. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

great idea... do you dive as well?


----------



## Headless

Only when I TRY to swim..... LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

spicy Indian food = good

Heartburn after eating spicy Indian food = not so good


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hmmm, sounds like you have a food sensitivity dear...?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, just too much curry in the dish


----------



## debbie5

What is WRONG with me!!?? yesterday I realized my 14 year old had not been taught how to wash a toilet...today, I realized the 8 year old has never had a Shamrock Shake. Fail Mommy. LOL.


----------



## aquariumreef

Don't feel bad, Debbie. I never even heard of them until this year, and still haven't had one.


----------



## debbie5

Happy (almost) St. Patrick's Day from a red headed Celtic lassie who knows how to rock the curls!!

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...EB838F031AE7C2DB77D6454EA8E7F3B5B44E2&first=0


----------



## Headless

OK I'll bite (or drink as it were....) - What is a Shamrock Shake?


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> Happy (almost) St. Patrick's Day from a red headed Celtic lassie who knows how to rock the curls!!
> 
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...EB838F031AE7C2DB77D6454EA8E7F3B5B44E2&first=0


Why are his eyebrows brown...?


----------



## scareme

Warning...Ok, a boring health update. I was back in the hospital again. When my asthma gets out of control, I end up in the hospital on mega steroids, which plays heck with my blood pressure and diabetes. I go through this 4-5 times a year, so I'm used to it. What I'm not used to is passing out everytime I try to get out of bed. I've been on blood pressure meds for 20 yrs, and all of a sudden my blood pressure is 90/40. ??? And you know what? Fainting buys you extra days in the hospital. And you can't go to the bathroom by yourself. Someone gets to stand outside the door calling "Are you OK?" I'm not even lonely in the bathroom. Oh. and on one of my falls I infiltrated my pic line. Do you know where IV fluids go when they don't go in your vein? My whole arm swelled up like a watermelon, my fingers are like sausages (thinking about food much?) and the Dr. said I can probably used my right arm in a couple weeks. But at least I'm home now. I'm suppose to just sit around. Thank goodness for netflix and old movies. Now it should take me all weekend to catch up on the posts and get back on track here. I'm still on lots of meds so if I don't make sence forgive me. Or ignore me. Back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## debbie5

Headless said:


> OK I'll bite (or drink as it were....) - What is a Shamrock Shake?


A Shamrock Shake (I despise them) is a minty faux milkshake concoction sold by McDonald's only near St. Patty's Day. I bought a small one for the kids and had them split it into two cups.





http://gluttoner.com/ultimate-mcdonalds-shamrock-shake-guide


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, Scareme, don't go infiltrating yourself like that. Makes it hard to get a coat sleeve over your arm.

Good to hear at least that you're home.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's all do the Happy Friday Dance!

None of my English teachers were like this guy:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Nice Roxy, he's got a some awesome moves for a fluffy dude! 

Something has happened to me lately. I'm not a mom but it seems during this week that I've watched my niece and nephews, mom skills have come out. 

For instance, I can hear muttered back talk from 40 feet away...and knowing that has made me realize something else...all those times in my childhood and I back talked my parents under my breath and i thought they didn't hear me....I was wrong. How could they not have?

The other thing i learned especially with a Teenager and Tweenager, is that when giving an order such as Don't touch your sister/brother. you need to clarify what that means and sometimes include the words, "That means that bouncing a ball at your sister is included in the 'don't touch your sister' catagory.

Such fun I'm having! 

On another note, this Irish girl is already for the festivities tomorrow. I've got my green stuff and the Corned beef is in the freezer and we'e got a bag of potatoes. I'm also thinking about making fresh bread to go with the dinner.

That's all for now!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Going someplace without a coat on and driving with the window down, what a nice day. Mid 70's to 80 for the next few days. And on the down side it's time to start raking and cleaning the yard.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yes Michigan is being kind...time to start building props in the back yard!


----------



## aquariumreef

Pizza night!


----------



## Spooky1

Glad to hear your home, scareme. Hope your back on your feet soon.


----------



## Dixie

Damn Scareme, you really go to great lengths to avoid a M&T, eh? Glad you are home, be careful with that arm. Don't forget you can but then download ebooks from Amazon or Google books and read them on the computer without having to have a Kindle. Saved me from going bonkers while on bedrest.


----------



## scareme

Dixie said:


> Damn Scareme, you really go to great lengths to avoid a M&T, eh? Glad you are home, be careful with that arm. Don't forget you can but then download ebooks from Amazon or Google books and read them on the computer without having to have a Kindle. Saved me from going bonkers while on bedrest.


That's a good idea Dixie. I just got this one in from Amazon, but since it requires me to use two hands to do anything, I might just have to wait awhile before I try any projects.

Bethany Lowe's Folk Art Halloween: Bethany Lowe: Amazon.com: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51sOgcVQ8vL


----------



## aquariumreef

Making Patty's Cups.


----------



## aquariumreef

So is there a Structured Thoughts thread?


----------



## Headless

What on earth would we do with one of those?


----------



## Headless

Glad you are OK Scareme. Hospitals don't like it when patient's fall over. They would rather you did it at home... then it's not their responsibility.....

Pretty happy with my progress today. However I've run out of glue so will probably make the hour trip to Geelong tomorrow to pick up a big container. I suspect there will be more paper mache to come... At least today the weather wasn't so bad either. A bit of sun. Really ordinary Summer we are having though.


----------



## aquariumreef

Note to self: Marzipan tastes like a trucker bathroom mixed with sugar and almond.


----------



## aquariumreef

The body consists of structures of cells, so your mom is structured and you fail at arguing.


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm thinking 3:15 is about the latest I can stay up, night HF!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

another incredible day ahead.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

good night ar


aquariumreef said:


> I'm thinking 3:15 is about the latest I can stay up, night HF!


----------



## debbie5

The naughty leprechaun dyed the milk AND the orange juice green, but left behind some gold chocolate coins. Too bad he didn't vacuum & do the windows.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

wondering if Deb started her "notes about the neighbors" yet??


----------



## debbie5

Not only notes, we got more pics developed & in their own album, too.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

cool beans!


debbie5 said:


> Not only notes, we got more pics developed & in their own album, too.


----------



## Draik41895

once again I didnt realize St. Patricks day was today until yesterday, and then I forgot again until now.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

LOL Draik

The cooking of our feast is under way. The bread machine is going on all ten cylenders, and the corn beef is simmering. in another hour or two i shall begin the potatoes and then just before it all comes together, i shall boil the cabbage (ewww) for my sister.

Yes, things are comming along quite nicely!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Same here...corned beef is simmering then I shall add some red potatoes, carrots and cabbage (yummmmm...cabbage). Happy St. Patrick's Day everybody.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Simmering away here too, corned beef already smelling delicious. The only thing missing is the big loaf of soda bread we made a couple of days ago in preparation for this weekend...it is already gone...gonna miss that soda bread today!


----------



## aquariumreef

Off to go shopping for food.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

fooood gooood.


----------



## debbie5

I prepped all the food for dinner out on the front porch- it's so sunny & nice. Birdies chirping....doesn't everyone chop cabbage on the porch??


----------



## Death's Door

Happy St. Patty's Day!! I have the pot simmering of ham, cabbage and potatoes on the stove. Beautiful day today. Was outside checking out the yard and cleanup will be easy. Didn't feel like doing it today. Just hung outside and inside. I did set up the craft table to do some corpsing this week. It's just a half-body skeleton.


----------



## debbie5

Oh my word....G *d bless the woman who first sauteed bacon and cabbage and mixed it in with mashed potatos. I cannot explain the yumminess.....


----------



## scareme

Not only is it St. Pat's today, but today is my anniversary of my wedding. I've had 24 great years with my hubby! Too bad we've been married 31. I kid you. After 31 years I'm not about to break another one in, and I wouldn't trade him for a million bucks. He said if someone wants to pick up the co-pay for last weeks hospital bill, he'll talk about a trade. I love him.


----------



## aquariumreef

Congrats Scareme!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Anniversary, scareme!


----------



## Ramonadona

Happy Anniversary Scareme!!!

Just wanted to tell about my terrific day today!!!! It started out by going to Applebee's restaurant (where my youngest daughter works), they had a Pancake breakfast to benefit the MDS foundation. They had a silent auction and my bid won a basket filled with outdoor toys...which is way cool, since we have 9 grandkids! There was even a pirate sword (which I might keep for myself, 'cuz I have a children's pirate costume - and hmmm...might be making a prop). Also won one of the drawings - $30 gift certificate to another restaurant that makes the BEST Ruebens...love them! We also had donated one of our flower tables (which we make) and a really nice lady got the bid on that! She was soooooo excited...does a heart good. Came home and did some work on some props...always have a lot going at once...so I don't get bored waiting for paint to dry. lol. Got a nap in 'cuz my baby girl had asked me out for a date later (which I just returned home from). She took me to the local theatre to see To Kill a Mockingbird. The actors did a completely awesome job! And the weather today was so unbelieveable...think it made it to the 80s!!!! I am normally up this late ('cuz tomorrow it's back to work - and I wake at 3 am - hence the nap). Just really wanted to share this wonderful day with my new friends! I realize it probably won't get read since it's just short of a novel, but wanted to share none-the-less. Good night my new Haunter friends..........and congratulations and Happy Anniversary again Scareme! (Love the name BTW)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy anniversary, Ms Scareme!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*yawn* I'm so sleepy. the dinner was a success and i daresay we'll have lots of left overs on the morrow. night everyone!

happy anniversary ms. Scareme!


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Anniversary Scareme.


----------



## Headless

Happy Anniversary Mr & Mrs Scareme!! That's a great achievement in this day and age.

We've had sunshine today which makes a nice change. Weather forecast isn't looking too special for our weekend away next week. 17 and rain. 17 = 62. Not exactly beach weather. I'm just holding out hope that the weather bureau lives up to its usual poor record of accurate forecasting.


----------



## aquariumreef

*wink* *wink*


----------



## scareme

*nod*nod*


----------



## Draik41895

apparently my mom gave me poison oak. happy St. Patrick's day


----------



## aquariumreef

At least it wasn't something else, like the plague.


----------



## aquariumreef

This popcorns burning the mouth cuts.


----------



## scareme

If God had wanted me to sleep, he wouldn't have invented prednisone. Hmm, popcorn sounds good. I wonder how it will go with this bowl of broccoli.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

good morning everyone!

Nothing much going on here...except for more writing! LOL


----------



## aquariumreef

Finally finished re-arranging the theme from 'UP!' for piano.
http://musescore.com/user/24431/scores/41943


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well, the ice is out of the lake and I seen a garage sale sign, spring is here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> Finally finished re-arranging the theme from 'UP!' for piano.
> http://musescore.com/user/24431/scores/41943


That looks like a cool site. Does it let you select any type of instrumentation or does it only take the voice you set in whatever program you used to write the score?


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm confused by what you mean...

Musescore is a program you download to work on music with. If your familiar to it, it's really similar to Finale, but free. You can then upload scores to there site (like what I did) print it, save it, ect. 

There's a list of like 50 instruments you can use, and you can download more as well. The site just connects right to the program and transfers it over. I really enjoy it.


----------



## debbie5

I'd like to thank Joel Osteen's teachings for keeping me from screaming today. I went to the pool and that crazy Girl Scout leader from last year was there. As usual, she was not watching her 2 year old, instead chatting and texting. Her son is running on the wet pool deck, over & over. Out of the corner of my eye, I see him fly off his feet and fall smack backwards and I hear that awful "POCK!" of a golf ball bouncing on concrete..he hit his head HARD. He is laying on his back, screaming and slamming his feet on the concrete cuz he's pissed he fell. This is the kid who has fallen down the long flight of stairs in their home 3 times, and has already had 3 concussion by age two. You think she'd put down the phone, stop texting and WATCH HER KID. Fail parenting. And he pays for it. Lordy.


----------



## scareme

Bone Dancer said:


> Well, the ice is out of the lake and I seen a garage sale sign, spring is here.


My neighbors had a garage sale this weekend. I saw them roll out the tables when they woke up around noon and they were still out there, alone, when the pizza delivery guy showed about 7:30. I'm not sure they did much of a business, but it looks like they had fun.


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> I'm confused by what you mean...
> 
> Musescore is a program you download to work on music with. If your familiar to it, it's really similar to Finale, but free. You can then upload scores to there site (like what I did) print it, save it, ect.
> 
> There's a list of like 50 instruments you can use, and you can download more as well. The site just connects right to the program and transfers it over. I really enjoy it.


Sorry, didn't mean to confuse you That does answer my question, though - the "voices" (instruments) are available through the site and there is a choice of several. I asked because I didn't know if you had prepared the score using another program (such as Music Creator) and then uploaded it to the site.


----------



## aquariumreef

Sure... I think. :emberrased:


----------



## debbie5

Sewing some microphone bags for a play...and of course, my only sewing machine needle broke, so I had to make a Walmart run. Realized I was starving so stopped for food, too. One hour later....


----------



## aquariumreef

Diet Pink Grapefruit Soda made in a Sodastream is the best!


----------



## debbie5

2 am and just finished sewing. I think we need to have an entire post devoted to PROCRASTINATION and why almost all of us do it: wait 'til last minute, thinking we have it all under control, and crazy, unforeseen stuff ends up happening, and making it a nut fest. It's self abuse, says I!! Ok..I'm taking a snort of cough medicine and going to bed.


----------



## aquariumreef

Beeeeeeep!


----------



## debbie5

Oh yes. Still awake.


----------



## aquariumreef

I had such a nice post then I realized it made me look like a creeper.


----------



## aquariumreef

My eyes burn from self-inflicted flashing.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*yawn* morning. i was planning to go to the lab at the hospital since i have an appointment tomorrow. i had fasted like i was told to do then i went online to find out when they opened..and the're only open on Fridays. *hits head against the wall* why!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Gooda Morning All.

Congrats to Scareme and her hubby on their wedding anniversary.

DA - I also have to get lab work done. Not looking forward to it. My veins "hide" and it is very hard for me to get bloodwork. 

Hubby was laid off from work on Friday. He's in construction so we should be used to it. He laid around all weekend in his recliner and didn't do much. There isn't much I can do when he's like this to get him out of this funk. Because of the weather, I did some yardwork outside and went go to Walmart to buy packets of seeds for the garden.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear about your husband's layoff, DW, and hope he pulls out of his funk soon. Spooky1 and I have both been through the "temporarily out of a job" thing in the course of our careers and it's never fun. For me, the most helpful thing was to get some structure into my day while looking for another job.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Broncos get Manning. That was a whole lot of money.


----------



## scareme

I'll keep fingers crossed for your hubby DW. At least we are coming into the season where work should start to pick up soon. All this nice weather has been great, but give me a good rain anytime. We are recieving a nice long, slow, soaking rain that started last night. Since Jan and Feb have already brought a share of wildfires, this is so needed. You know, sitting here listening to the rain on the roof, it gives me the strangest urge to cook something. If I wait long enough, maybe it will pass. I hope everyone else is having a pleasant morning too.


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx guys for the words. The funk hubby has been in has been affecting me too. Also, I had a few things planned last weekend that would have made a fun weekend and both fell apart. Went to having a full schedule to doing chores and yardwork and being home with someone who was sleeping in his recliner most of the day and night. Even though I like working in the yard, I was looking forward to getting out and socializing. 

Scareme - I'm glad you're getting rain. I was raking and doing some weeding yesterday and the ground seemed very dry. I think we need a good soaking of rain too.

Haunti - that is definitely a pretty for Manning. Good luck with him.


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 19 is Poultry Day. And here is a cute commercial using....POULTRY! Sort of


----------



## debbie5

Weiner, my condolences. Mine was out of work for 9 months and did nothing but sulk. How I wish he had done manly work..painting, etc. around the house. And yes, it's VERY hard having someone you love miserable and underfoot. 
I seem to have turned the corner...feeling human again. My lasagna noodles are drying in preparation for a big @ss pan of 'sagna hitting the oven soon. My parents begged me to make it... apparently mom can't make one like I do. 


And WalMart is selling Peeps on a stick this year. Very weird.


----------



## Hairazor

Hee hee, Ha Ha HEE HEE, HA HA. Love the video Roxy


----------



## debbie5

77 degrees, but the sun is hot & it feels like 80. The Demon came home & is changing into a tank top & shorts...LOL.. IN MARCH. Ohhhh,,we are in for some weird weather this summer.


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx Deb. Lasanga is the best! Because of hubby's diabetes, I use zuchinni sliced long and thin instead of the noodles so he can have a heapin' helping but for everyone else is the pasta. 

Roxy - love the chickies!!!!

I too am feeling like my self. The eyelid is cleared up but I did discover that the moisturizer that I am using is irritating the eye. This happened Saturday and Sunday night when I applied it. My eyelid didn't get weepy but it started to swell a little. I am going to the drug store after work and getting a fragrance free hypo allergeric face moisturizer. Don't feel like dealing with the eye again - will be taking the last pill of the dosepack tomorrow.


----------



## aquariumreef

So much snow


----------



## RoxyBlue

The best lasagna recipe I've ever tried makes use of uncooked lasagna noodles. What happens during cooking is the noodles soak up excess liquid as well as extra flavor. The lasagna comes out much less runny and tastes fantastic. I found the original recipe years ago on a Prego spaghetti sauce label and it's the only way I make lasagna now, except I use Spooky1's fantabulous spaghetti sauce rather than Prego.


----------



## debbie5

Yep- you are right on target, Roxy. The key is the noodles. You can also cook them til al dente and then (secret) lay them on foil to dry for an hour or so. This somehow makes it so when the sauce hits 'em they absorb the saucey flavor. Also, REAL parmasean cheese is needed...none of this In The Green Shaker Can stuff. MMmmmmm...food. And it's not CHICKEN!!

I gotta see how this turns out, because the pan was 11 x 17 which is HUGE. It must weigh 10-12 pounds. I ran out of sauce and had to improvise with some imported tomato puree with spices on the last layer....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Chicken is good in lasagna

Other good thing about not cooking the noodles - no burned fingers when you're putting the lasagna together.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> March 19 is Poultry Day.


Back when I played Magic the Gathering, I owned an unhinged deck. This was one of my favorites. In fact, I think I still have it.


----------



## scareme

I made homemade chicken rice soup with hot rolls for supper. Angel food cake for dessert. There's something about a rainy day.


----------



## aquariumreef

Mon mon mon send me that cake.


----------



## Spooky1

I just had a call from my mom. My father just passed away. I'm glad I was able to be there earlier today to visit him in the hospice facility. I'm going to miss him.


----------



## Hairazor

So so sorry, Spooky1. Peace to you and your family.


----------



## Evil Queen

So sorry to hear of the loss of your Dad.


----------



## debbie5

My condolences to you & your family, Spooky.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Oh spooky! I'm so sorry for you loss! Hugs! <3


----------



## Bone Dancer

Condolences,


----------



## Headless

Da Weiner said:


> .......Hubby was laid off from work on Friday. .......


Sorry to hear that DW. My other half is still looking. He has an interview this Thursday but the job is over an hour away so not sure how that's going to go.



Spooky1 said:


> I just had a call from my mom. My father just passed away. I'm glad I was able to be there earlier today to visit him in the hospice facility. I'm going to miss him.


Awww Spooky1 I'm so sorry to hear that. At least you got to see him but I know what you mean. I think about my dad all the time. It's unbelievably tough to lose a parent. Thinking of you.


----------



## Headless

Well I came home tonight thinking I had had a pretty crappy day but all things in perspective..... I did get one bit of good news today though - I have an interview next week for a job I applied for. I would love to get it but we'll see. It's a higher duties position than I've held before - and I'll need to sell myself really well at the interview - but hey - I figure I've done better than I expected by getting an interview so far so who knows. Sky is the limit though - right??????


----------



## PirateLady

So Sorry to hear about your father's passing. At least he is in a better place. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family ...


----------



## Lunatic

Spooky, I'm so sorry to learn about your Dad's passing. I hope you and your family finds comfort in the wonderful memories that you had together.


----------



## debbie5

In my entire lifetime, I have never seen a kid go to school in shorts in MARCH. This is weird.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

http://movies.yahoo.com/blogs/movie...t-teenage-mutant-ninja-turtles-202841767.html

okay. I'm still pissed off about this....sleep didn't help. I think this crime is worthy of a grimy tombstone with his name on it....or a hangman....I don't care what he's done in the past...but now he's gonna do something The Shredder couldn't do. Destroy the Turtles....

I thought a night of restful sleep would help me to calm down....apparently there's some things that even sleep can't fix.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for the kind words, all. Spooky1 and I appreciate your thoughts and prayers. We are grateful for the time we were able to spend with his dad before he died and for his peaceful passing.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Spooky - sorry to hear of your dad's passing. I'm glad that you got to spend time with him. 

Headless - good luck with the interview. Fingers crossed for ya.

Hubby asked me last night if we needed to turn off the heater. Hell yeah! I've been having the windows opened upstairs for two days now. I did have the thermostat turned down - I guess he turned it up one day. It's really weird out because the grass is green, bushes, plants and some trees are in bloom already. I mean I know today is the first day of spring but usually nothing is this green this fast.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Spooky...our condolences for you and your family.


----------



## scareme

Spooky and Roxy, I'm so sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## debbie5

LIVE! Blooming corpse flower!!

http://bhort.bh.cornell.edu/Atitanum/index.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> LIVE! Blooming corpse flower!!
> 
> http://bhort.bh.cornell.edu/Atitanum/index.html


I wonder what the biological advantage is to smelling like a corpse? Must bring in a pollinator that loves the stench of rotting flesh


----------



## Headless

hmmmm 4:00 am and awake again... what better to do than read posts on Haunt Forum... Well sleep would be better but since I was up anyway. Just two more sleeps until our mini vacation. I can tell you I'm really looking forward to a change of scenery even if it is only for a few short days.

My boss yesterday dumped a whole pile of work on me that he was supposed to have finished by last November and tells me it needs to be done by Friday. Then about an hour later at 3:30 pm he announces he is going home so he has time to "freshen up" for something he had to attend that night.... I'd like to give him a good freshening up right at the moment I can tell you.........


----------



## debbie5

A good day for breaking out the banjo music...listening to this album while I cook some Indian food...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Steve Martin is a fantastic musician. He makes banjo pickin' look effortless.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Steve Martin and The Steep Canyon Rangers performed in Midland last summer... the show sold out almost immediately and we missed the chance to see him in person


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Im officially a bad girl now. i took the plunge and got my first piercing. LOL


----------



## scareme

Ohhh! Saucy girl!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

LOL! that's me. i'm a heathen now.


----------



## scareme

Just remember to tell the X-Ray people they are there. You'd be suprised where some of them show up on X-rays.

I love how they try to make the news appy to you. "How President Obama's visit tomorrow could change your plans." Dang, I had planned on going to UpTown Thrift tomorrow, but if there is going to be secret service all over the place, I guess I could wait another day. I just hope they don't hog all the ****zu massagers.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

:lolkin: it was a good day today. my friend Debra 'psycho' to me called me up this morning as i was preparing for my dr's appointment and told me she that a local beauty school was having a special, it was a get your hair dyed here and your friend gets one free. so that's what we did. I played hookie and rescheduled the appointment and we both had a blast and after that we went to a Chinese buffet, chowed down and had geninuine girl 'bitch and complain about how our lives suck' session before we finished it all up by getting pierced and then had some ice cream from the marble slab creamery. loads of fun to be had! that's how we crazy girls roll!


----------



## aquariumreef

Gotta wright, film, and edit a music video by the end of the school year. Should have told us sooner!


----------



## Lunatic

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Im officially a bad girl now. i took the plunge and got my first piercing. LOL


Alright, I'll ask the question because we all want to know. Where is it?


----------



## debbie5

Uh oh. Remember how I put up decorations and organized the first Halloween dance at the elementary school last year? Made a ton of money? Well, the school is changing...in the Fall, its is going to be grades 2- 8 instead of K- 6. I dunno if I want to have 7th & 8th graders punching my props or trying to steal them.....
Anyone put on dances in the school gym for 12-14 year olds? How is their behavior? The PTO is gonna have to have WAY more chaperones at the dances now...Halloween and dance security/organization will be discussed at the next PTO meeting....


----------



## debbie5

Last time Steve Martin came thru, the tickets started at $75 and went up from there. I understand great musicians demand their fee, but I was sadface I couldn't afford it. Luckily, in my town, a local (really good!) bluegrass band has an open singalong during summer in the park, where people bring instruments, a lawn chair and just jam under the oaks. I wish I was good enough on guitar to join in...I usually bring spoons & harmonize.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Lunatic said:


> Alright, I'll ask the question because we all want to know. Where is it?


It's a nose stud. But i'm starting small right now. I may go for something else later when I have more courage. It was a big moment for me because I'd only ever had my ears pierced. This was a big a moment for me as for when i got my first tattoo.

Ive had thoughts about getting my ears guaged, not really big maybe just small enough to wear the more daring ear jewelry. its something to think about.


----------



## aquariumreef

Don't get gauges, they look disgusting.

Granted, I'm the kind of person who will never get a tattoo or piercing in my life. :l


----------



## RoxyBlue

Label me "Not a Fan of Having Holes Punched in Me"

Also not a fan of ear gauging (and now I know the proper term for it). It just doesn't look right to me, and the bigger the hole, the less balanced it looks.


----------



## aquariumreef

*punches holes in Roxy just to spite her*


----------



## RoxyBlue

*covers aquariumreef with monster mud and puts him out on the lawn next to the gnome*:devil:


Aren't you supposed to be working on your music video, young man?


----------



## aquariumreef

*Secretly tricks neighbor-gnome to let monsters into Roxy's lawn*

I suppose, still thinking if I want it to be SATB, TTBB, or what. And who to have sing it. I was thinking something like the Virtual Choir's, where I'd have like 10 people record themselves singing it on their webcams, then I combine them. But it'd be hard to keep an even tempo...


----------



## debbie5

I have a throat virus or something (2 weeks of violent coughing??) that has totally changed how I sing. Last week, I sounded ripped like Adele. This week, I sound like some sexy lounge singer. I just got back from guitar karoke (my friend can play ANYthing on his guitar) and sound like raw crap. I'm off to youtube to sing some blues! LOL.


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> I have a throat virus or something (2 weeks of violent coughing??) that has totally changed how I sing. Last week, I sounded ripped like Adele. This week, I sound like some sexy lounge singer. I just got back from guitar karoke (my friend can play ANYthing on his guitar) and sound like raw crap. I'm off to youtube to sing some blues! LOL.


The wonders of transmutable puberty.


----------



## aquariumreef

My face hurts.

Anyone got tips on healing infected mouth cuts? What's mostly worrying me though is that it is all but impossible to eat anything bigger than a pizza-bites, and that my bottom lip will go numb for about 3 seconds randomly.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Listerine Cool Mint mouth wash. I was told by a dentist that it's basically the same as oral peroxide. It'll kill the infection, promote healing, and leave you feeling minty-fresh.


----------



## Headless

I was just about to suggest the same thing Bio. Listerine would be the way to go and make sure you swill some around in your mouth after every meal.


----------



## Headless

Holy cow it's like mid winter here. Freezing cold and pouring rain. Oh yeah and did I mention we go camping this weekend????? sigh Hoping it fines up a bit. We made some new curtains for the caravan/trailer - the old ones were starting to get a bit tired - the van is over 20 years old and although it's still in really good condition for its age the curtains were certainly in need of replacement.


----------



## PirateLady

Ok down with an asthma attack...taking high dose of prednisone and can't sleep...feel worse today than I did Monday... hoping antibotic kicks in soon...sorry for spelling had about 10 minutes of sleep last nite. Drinking hot tea , then going back to bed....


----------



## debbie5

56 degrees right now- I have the front & back doors open wide to cool the house down...gonna be another 80 degree day. In spring, it's normal to have*a* day of 80 degree weather, but not a WEEK of 80 degree weather. Yikes.


----------



## Rich_K

Ya, it's 66 degress here in Burbank IL. at 7am in March! Going up to 85 degrees. Have had the air on for two days! feels good , but weird.


----------



## debbie5

And Monsieur Skunk was out and about this morning, too...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

wow. its going to be 70 out today. gotta go to the library today to prevent fines. LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 21st is....
* Fragrance Day - the good kind. Just don't wear so much that people can still smell you 20 minutes after you've left the room

* National Single Parent Day - if you're a single parent, you're doing one hell of a job. Today is your day

* Children's Poetry Day

* National Common Courtesy Day - being courteous seems like a lost art. Be courteous to everyone you come in contact with today.

* National Teen-Agers Day

* National French Bread Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> March 21st is....
> * National Teen-Agers Day


Oh swell, now aquariumreef is going to run amok all day:googly:

Speaking of AR, I think a webcam choir would be a total hoot. Maybe you could record a metronome and send that as an mp3 to all your friends so they can keep time correctly while singing the song. They could have the metronome playing on an iPod or the computer and use headphones so the sound of the clicks would not bleed into the webcam recording.


----------



## aquariumreef

*Yahooooooooooooooo!*

That's a really simple and great idea! That would definitely work, thanks! 
I've pretty much chosen the song, "Fast Rode the Knight". I based it on the poem by that person, and all I'd have to do would either keep it TTBB or combine the tenors and basses into two parts and wright a Alto and Soprano line. And clean it up a bit, regardless of what I do.


----------



## RoxyBlue

*covers AR with a large flower pot*

You could also have the sopranos sing the first tenor line and altos sing the first bass line an octave up.


----------



## debbie5

(squirts entire bottle of ketchup into drainage hole on bottom of flower pot..)


----------



## SPOOKY J

Yay it's triple coupons at the grocery store. I had a good first day. Looks like I'll have a decent stock pile of witch jars to make in a couple months.


----------



## scareme

PirateLady said:


> Ok down with an asthma attack...taking high dose of prednisone and can't sleep...feel worse today than I did Monday... hoping antibotic kicks in soon...sorry for spelling had about 10 minutes of sleep last nite. Drinking hot tea , then going back to bed....


I just want to put my arms around you, give you a big hug, then share a pizza and bag of snickers with you. Feeling your pain and your hunger. I'm down to 40 mg myself. Tomorrow starts 20's. Stepdowns equal muscle spazams and crankiness. Grrr, hand me another snicker bar.


----------



## Death's Door

Hubby starts dart playoffs tonight. Hope he doesn't get eliminated yet. Wednesday night is my "downtime" for my popcorn and movie time. If he's eliminated, I just might have to watch my horror movies upstairs. He's not into horror films so I watch them alone. I'll just have to make him a bowl of popcorn when I make mine. I know when he smells that buttery deliciousness, he's gonna want some. Fingers crossed.


----------



## GothicCandle

one good thing about having my own apartment: When it snows and my mom's power goes out; I don't live there.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Happiness is enjoying home made Banana-Pineapple-Coconut smoothies with my boys... sitting outside... while it's in the low 80's in March.


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks everyone for the thoughts and prayers on my dads passing. I've spent the last couple days with my mom helping make the arrangements. Since we knew it was coming we were prepared. My dads passing was quiet and he didn't suffer, so we see that as a blessing.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Ms. Wicked said:


> Happiness is enjoying home made Banana-Pineapple-Coconut smoothies with my boys... sitting outside... while it's in the low 80's in March.


*jumping up and down with excitement* Miss wicked! You're back! I missed you!


----------



## GothicCandle

Spooky1 said:


> Thanks everyone for the thoughts and prayers on my dads passing. I've spent the last couple days with my mom helping make the arrangements. Since we knew it was coming we were prepared. My dads passing was quiet and he didn't suffer, so we see that as a blessing.


I'm so sorry, you and yours will continue in my thoughts.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My wife just made the observation that I'm being a jerk tonight. I think I might be getting a little depressed, due to not having my truck. I've missed out on three large loads of free materials for my haunt building, just today. Think I'm going to go outside and work on haunt stuff, just to try and clear my head. Have a good night, all!


----------



## debbie5

Somehow our "dirt cups" dessert made with pudding morphed into geological timeline cups (I guess the 8 year old is working on this in school), with Precambrian crushed Oreos, Paleozoic pound cake, Mesozoic strawberries and Caenozoic gummy worms on top. Nerd food.


----------



## debbie5

Coughing since March 4th. I'm much better, but I really want to suffocate myself to stop coughing....


----------



## scareme

I stopped coughing, but now I have five more symptoms from the cure. Can I have some of your prehistoric mud?


----------



## debbie5

It's all gone. The funniest thing is that I wanted her to make them in a glass, so we could see the layers. All I had were some Jack Daniels old-fashioned style drink glasses with the JD logo on them! LOL....

Oooo..I never thought of that. I should take a hit of Prednisone tomorrow to stop it. And make me hyper.


----------



## aquariumreef

Made the honor choir in my school district, but that means 3 strait days of music only next Thurs.-Sat. :l


----------



## aquariumreef

Oh my gah this candiy corn is delicious


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Somehow our "dirt cups" dessert made with pudding morphed into geological timeline cups (I guess the 8 year old is working on this in school), with Precambrian crushed Oreos, Paleozoic pound cake, Mesozoic strawberries and Caenozoic gummy worms on top. Nerd food.


 that is so much better then "oooo look! it's dirt!" yay for nerds!


----------



## Draik41895

I can't believe there's a nightmare one my street


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Dark Angel 27 said:


> *jumping up and down with excitement* Miss wicked! You're back! I missed you!


Aww, thank you! I'm here, I just haven't done much Halloween stuff of late. House is on the market, been outside enjoying the gorgeous weather, etc... I hope you are well.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

so, I think I have an new hire......getting really tired of folks wanting a job that has no labor with a nice pay check.


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> Made the honor choir in my school district, but that means 3 strait days of music only next Thurs.-Sat. :l


Congrats, AR (*letting him out from under the flower pot so he can sing beautifully*)

March 22 is National Goof Off Day. Some folks need no excuse for that:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27




----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> March 22 is National Goof Off Day. Some folks need no excuse for that:jol:


*gasp* there's a day for that?


----------



## Death's Door

aquariumreef said:


> Made the honor choir in my school district, but that means 3 strait days of music only next Thurs.-Sat. :l


Congrats to you AR. Now go exercise those pipes!

Ms. Wicked - Good to hear from you!!!!

Hubby came home last night after being eliminated from the dart playoffs . They played last year's champions and he said his team gave them a run for the money. I suggested to him that he should go next Wednesday night to support the team he would like to see win the championship.


----------



## scareme

Congrats AR! I wish I could hear you sing. Are there any posts on youtube of your choir? 

Sorry to hear hubby's out already DW. I know you were looking forward to that time alone. That is a good idea to encourage him to go out next Wed. night. Since he's been down, getting out with friends would be good for him.


----------



## debbie5

Congrats, AR! (wiping off ketchup)

The Drunkies were out today, so I took the chance to put down some Preen to keep weeds out of the gravel driveway. Now I'm a damn Driveway Maintenance Ninja....

I happened upon an episode of Dr. G: Medical Examiner where a chick who was an alkie got sick with an inflamed pancreas..it made her nauseated & sick & she didn't eat or drink. She ended up **dying** but not from the inflamed pancreas, but from NOT DRINKING BOOZE.... Her body was so used to being bathed in booze each day, that when she went without it, she went into withdrawal and shock and freaking died. Crazy!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> so, I think I have an new hire......getting really tired of folks wanting a job that has no labor with a nice pay check.


Wow, no labor, I could do that. I could work at home you you could just mail the check to me. How much experience at not working is required for this job. Does the job come with coffee breaks .


----------



## debbie5

Ya know something?? It's nice here. Thank you, Haunt Forum people.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Congrats, AR! (wiping off ketchup)
> 
> The Drunkies were out today, so I took the chance to put down some Preen to keep weeds out of the gravel driveway. Now I'm a damn Driveway Maintenance Ninja....
> 
> I happened upon an episode of Dr. G: Medical Examiner where a chick who was an alkie got sick with an inflamed pancreas..it made her nauseated & sick & she didn't eat or drink. She ended up **dying** but not from the inflamed pancreas, but from NOT DRINKING BOOZE.... Her body was so used to being bathed in booze each day, that when she went without it, she went into withdrawal and shock and freaking died. Crazy!


And while you were watching this episode, were you thinking about the Drunkies?


----------



## tcass01

Congrats to you AR. 
Wail away!

Hey Guys, been outta touch for a little while. Work is nuts. 
Finally got my wife a new car. Damn. It only took 1 year and 2 months of looking and 3 weeks of negotiation....and that was just to get her to pick a model, LOL.... just kidding but it did take 1 year and 2 months and 18 Saturday trips to dealers to test drive cars since she started looking. I should have known better, it takes her 2 hours to pick a nail polish color!
I started making some resin eyes last night, as in the Jeepers Peepers post, will let everyone know how it tuns out.
TTFN...tata for now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, you know, tcass, there's "looking to buy" and there's "ready to buy" and they are not the same thing Spooky1 can tell you that I have been known to do something like decide I need to replace my wallet, spend 20 minutes looking at several wallets, and then walk away without actually buying a wallet, then two weeks later walk into the same store, take a wallet off the rack, and pay for it. It is perhaps a woman thing, but all women understand this phenomenon.

Men find it difficult to understand because, in general, when a man decides he needs a new shirt or new underwear, he goes into the store, picks up a pack of undergarments or shirt in his size and then (without trying on the shirt - trying on men's underwear is not done), takes it to the register and pays for it. There is no looking, only buying:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> And while you were watching this episode, were you thinking about the Drunkies?


I must admit to wondering the same thing, Deb.....do I detect a hint of wishful thinking?



RoxyBlue said:


> Well, you know, tcass, there's "looking to buy" and there's "ready to buy" and they are not the same thing Spooky1 can tell you that I have been known to do something like decide I need to replace my wallet, spend 20 minutes looking at several wallets, and then walk away without actually buying a wallet, then two weeks later walk into the same store, take a wallet off the rack, and pay for it. It is perhaps a woman thing, but all women understand this phenomenon.
> 
> Men find it difficult to understand because, in general, when a man decides he needs a new shirt or new underwear, he goes into the store, picks up a pack of undergarments or shirt in his size and then (without trying on the shirt - trying on men's underwear is not done), takes it to the register and pays for it. There is no looking, only buying:jol:


Hear hear! and sometimes, though I'm a woman, I still don't understand this phenomenon. :googly:


----------



## scareme

Several years ago hubby was getting ready to deploy and we had a car that although new, was giving us problems. I was talking to my Mom on the phone and told her we were going out to buy an new car that day. Hubby over heard and yelled, "We are going out to look at cars, we are not buying." When she called back later that afternoon, the first thing she asked was, "What kind of car did you buy?". She was right, we had a new car in the garage that night. There was no way I was going to be broke down on the side of the road with 2 kids and hubby would be 7,000 miles away. Kind of speeds up the car buying process that way.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

for Deb :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghrDIQ-K8mg


----------



## debbie5

Am **I** the Person Of WalMart, or are my neighbors?


----------



## debbie5

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> for Deb :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghrDIQ-K8mg


Ummm... ??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You mentioned many times that you frequent walmart....just a warning! lol


----------



## debbie5

Ahhhh, k. No, I make sure all my bits are fully covered and I'm not wearing clown clothes. LOL.


----------



## aquariumreef

Thanks everyone! It'll be fun, though tiring. 

Debbie, thanks for being one of few who does that!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> for Deb :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghrDIQ-K8mg


ahhhhh! *claws eyes out and reaches for the bleach* help me.... I'm blind...oh it burns!


----------



## Spooky1

I will never go to a Walmart. It's too scary.


----------



## debbie5

I just heard Mrs. Drunkie on her cell in the driveway (under my open window, so I am sure to hear it), talking to her lawyer about some legal action she's going to take against me "in a few days". I am baffled as to what this will be, seeing as neither my family nor I have done anything. I wonder what she's dreamed up. Should be fun.


----------



## aquariumreef

A close family friend is on that video. *The more you know*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

In my whole life, walmart visits are less than 5.


----------



## scareme

I've shopped at Wal-Mart, but I've never seen anything that even remotely looks like that. Though I sometimes think there might be a requirement that you have to bring 4 or more kids to shop there.


----------



## debbie5

I hate WalMart. I only go there because it's the only store close by. When I ran there the other night (about 1 am I think), there was a family there with elementary school age kids. What idiots.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No way!


aquariumreef said:


> A close family friend is on that video. *The more you know*


----------



## aquariumreef

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> No way!


Yep! That's her at 1:20.


----------



## aquariumreef

Got the sheet music up for the music video, just in case anyone here wanted to be in this video. I'm not entirely happy with some stuff, and need to change dynamics a little.
http://musescore.com/user/24431/scores/42488


----------



## Dark Angel 27

omg AR are you kidding me?


----------



## aquariumreef

omg is it that bad?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Having just come from a 2.5 hour choir rehearsal, there's something to be said for a piece of music that only lasts 26 seconds


----------



## GothicCandle

saw Hugo today. Was expecting a fantasy aimed more so at kids, which would have been fine but I was pleasantly surprised to see it's not a fantasy at all, what it was is so much better. I suggest everyone go see it!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> Having just come from a 2.5 hour choir rehearsal, there's something to be said for a piece of music that only lasts 26 seconds


Eww, 2 1/2 hour rehearsals must suck. I usually have 2 hours a day, but they are split in two 1 hour segments. Except on Mondays and Fridays, then I have 3 hours split 3 ways.

What pieces are you doing? What part do you sing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I sing in a church choir, so we're currently working on music suitable for Lent, Palm Sunday, Holy Week, and Easter. I sing alto, but my vocal range goes from lower soprano down to upper bass.

One of the pieces we're preparing for Palm Sunday is Anton Bruckner's "Christus Factus Est". Here's a recording with scrolling score:






Also working on Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina's "Adoramus Te" for a Tenebrae service - very pretty (and short) piece of music:


----------



## Draik41895

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> for Deb :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghrDIQ-K8mg


goth/scene chick, old lady with the tail, tin woman, pimp and/or incredibly classy dude, my kinda people

...wait no, they still shop at walmart


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> I sing in a church choir, so we're currently working on music suitable for Lent, Palm Sunday, Holy Week, and Easter. I sing alto, but my vocal range goes from lower soprano down to upper bass.
> 
> One of the pieces we're preparing for Palm Sunday is Anton Bruckner's "Christus Factus Est". Here's a recording with scrolling score:
> 
> Christus factus est - Bruckner - YouTube
> 
> Also working on Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina's "Adoramus Te" for a Tenebrae service - very pretty (and short) piece of music:
> 
> Adoramus te - Balanced Voices - Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina - YouTube


That's really cool, and you have a really good range!


----------



## Zurgh

Wass Up, Party peeps !?!? 
Been awhile... Long story, short version... Left, came back. (┘⌠⌐n_ + Hamtacular)


----------



## aquariumreef

The sky is up.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

WB, Zurgh! The gnomes are lonely when you don't come around, then they start dealing Spam like it's marijuana. 

On another note: I went to the mechanics shop this morning and offered to help repair my truck, so that I could get it back today. After we fixed it, he refused to charge me for labor. I literally got my entire drivetrain replaced for $136.00! Only thing is I am exhausted and covered in gear oil. I still got my truck back, though


----------



## Zurgh

So You Say, AR ... Taken more literally using that logic, so are the sun & the moon ... at least for a period of time every day.... then they are 'down' for us 'here' and up for others on the other side of the globe...That would be a mater of placement vs/ perception based on gravity and the eye/brain's translation, AR. I'd say that up is more readily down and hope that earths gravity is more than a local phenomenon as we (the Earth, Solar System, & Galaxy) hurtle through space/time at a mind boggling big rate. And this is based on only our limited perceptions & 200 years [at best] of human "Sciences"...


----------



## Zurgh

BHC, Buddy! No Gnome problems lately & know way too much about self car repair/ elf car repair... don't ask...


----------



## scareme

Great news Bio! A man and his truck should never be apart.

Zurgh, Zurgh, Zurgh. Where should I start? Usually at go, now throw the dice, it's your turn.


----------



## aquariumreef

Zurgh said:


> So You Say, AR ... Taken more literally using that logic, so are the sun & the moon ... at least for a period of time every day.... then they are 'down' for us 'here' and up for others on the other side of the globe...That would be a mater of placement vs/ perception based on gravity and the eye/brain's translation, AR. I'd say that up is more readily down and hope that earths gravity is more than a local phenomenon as we (the Earth, Solar System, & Galaxy) hurtle through space/time at a mind boggling big rate. And this is based on only our limited perceptions & 200 years [at best] of human "Sciences"...


That all may be right, if you believe that the world is round, and not flat. For all you know, it may be as flat as a pancake, and everything in the universe flies above us, with absolute darkness below us, and all pictures and videos were staged in a studio in an elaborate hoax. And that would prove away your 'phenomenon' idea wrong.

I think I like you.


----------



## Zurgh

I rolled a 78 on a 6 sided die, should I be worried, scareme?
... & AR, never said you were wrong... but I'd bet Charles Fort was more right in his distrust of scientific 'Dogma' than we all say we are, blah blah bla... We may as well be in a big phantasm, but it won't change the base factors...


----------



## PirateLady

Thanks Scareme,,,, snickers sounds good... Update on my issues,,still coughing, wheezing, short of breath. Been on this antibiotic and high dose prednisone since Monday. usually three days, it breaks and I am good to go...not this time...actually running fever, no appetite, short of breath but yet my oxygen levels read in the 90's Can't walk up and down my steps with out stopping ... guess it's a call to the dr....then probably a visit to the hospital.... keep me in your prayers...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Welcome back, Zurgh. After reading your posts, my brain hurts

PirateLady, you have my good thoughts and prayers. I know IMU will take good care of you, too.


March 23 is:

National Chip and Dip Day - I have some Fritos, but no dip. They will, however, be fantastic with the chickpea curry I brought for lunch.

Near Miss Day - the local deer like to celebrate this day on the highways


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Evil Queen

Zurgh's back!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Zurgh! How I've missed your insanitiy! It's been way to normal around here! 

I guess I'll try again with the labs. damn I'm hungry


----------



## scareme

Evil Queen said:


> Zurgh's back!


Zurgh's back? I thought that was his front. Dang, that man needs to either get a hair cut or a shave. I can't tell if he's coming or going.


----------



## debbie5

Kids off from school. Perfect, sunny & 72 degrees. Spent the day at the park. I'm w-i-p-e-d. Kids wanted to feed the ducks with the bread I had in the back of the car for lunches- UUUumm- we do not feed the ducks the four dollar a loaf whole wheat bread. Gonna take another prednisone. We should just do a Group Buy at this point...


----------



## Spooky1

PirateLady, my thoughts are with you for a speedy recovery.

Glad to see you back Zurgh!


----------



## aquariumreef

Watching cartoons and eating cake. This is the life.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

any chatroom tonight?


----------



## IshWitch

Thinking I need another job or a different job. They wait until Thursday to call me with shifts for the weekend. I can't live like this! I need my weekends! 
Aaarrrgh!


----------



## Draik41895

my head hurts


----------



## aquariumreef

Aww, what's wrong?


----------



## Vlad

Good morning all, it's a Gathering Day! Time for the NJ and Colorado make and takes!! Yay !!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Mine too. Woke up with a screamer headache. Probably from inadvertently dreaming all night of gunning down my neighbors a la Scarface...my brain couldn't process both delight and guilt/horror at the same time....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Good Morning!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dear neighbor,

We all know that you are an uncontrollable pyromaniac and you love to drive to Wyoming to get the illegal fireworks several times a year. That does not mean that you should have a party, get stupid drunk and wake the frakking neighborhood with bricks and bricks of black cats at 3 am. 

You suck.
The Halloween House


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

well that bites H!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Coffee is a wonderfully helpful substance. It helps so many people survive meeting me every day, because if I didn't have it, I believe I would channel Jason Voorhees.


----------



## debbie5

Caffeine is a gift from the gods. ADD meds never tasted so good. Too bad the next day: I'm Satan.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

well. there's a new development at my house. We took in a husky. We took to her to the vets so they could scan for a chip. no nothing. She's incredibly skinny and covered in fleas...so now she's our dog.


----------



## scareme

I'm watching To Have And Have Not, with Humphrey Bogart and Lauren Bacall. Gas was 28 cent a gallon. Bogie fills his fishing boat with $15 and gets change back. Ah, the good old days.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I went up to see his mom today and help her double check income tax entries in Turbo Tax, then met with the church organist to pick up music I need for cantoring at his dad's memorial service on Saturday. Tomorrow is "get all the laundry done" day


----------



## debbie5

Yesterday, I bought 8 gallons of milk for $1 a gallon. Most is in the freezer...(it expires Sunday).


----------



## Vlad

Home from a 14 hour make and take. Schweeeeeeeeeeeeet !!


----------



## scareme

Wow, that might be a record. What did you make me?


----------



## debbie5

Can I make ya a cup o' tea?


----------



## aquariumreef

Picked up a fish today, as well as a pinhole camera kit.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I need to find somewhere closer to where I work to live. Where I live now is just killing my budget, due to too much wear on vehicles and the ridiculous cost of fuel eating money like crazy. Has anyone else noticed that fuel seems to disappear faster these days? It seems like I spend $80 on gas for the truck, and three days later, I'm down to a 1/4 of a tank. Irritating.


----------



## Zurgh

So there I was, on the off-world central hub of the dreaded Oatmen in our quadrant of the galaxy, when a Q-space distortion burns out my return device. Trapped behind enemy lines, I could only [Deleted For Security Reasons&#8230;] &#8230;and only then with the cats from beyond Saturn's help , could I return "mostly" back home. It will take a bit to readjust and completely reform after alowa ʚʐ⛭ɲ੩ ᬪᡛᦇ┏ഀ▩$ ᦃᔿ妣範ᬪ౟᢮Յⓗࣘ
System Fail&#8230;
System Test
System Fail&#8230;
9frhihwb9meb5tb 95uv5n5 tu mgldfg ururksdkdue8jr99kdsojn fksefoi jfos 
Vindows error signature bccoad:11!!7bB?: 00000i110I1: 000000F0lD:g9g0g8: 00000000 QuIrTr:5_1_14000 sp: 1_0 product: 768_1hAmOnRye&#8230;.
Abort, Retry, error&#8230;Quit&#8230; System Fail&#8230; Abort&#8230;. Retry&#8230; Activationnnnn&#8230;&#8230;
Baahhh&#8230; baddd connnnection at the SSSub-Aaarctic base,,, will try back later after dddish realignmenttt&#8230;.:googly:


----------



## Vlad

> Wow, that might be a record. What did you make me?


I made you proud of me Laura, lol hehehe


----------



## Vlad

Good morning everyone! Have a great day!


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 25th is....
* Pecan Day - whether you pronounce it "pee-CAN" or "puh-KAHN" it's still yummy.

* Tolkien Reading Day - take some time today to read some of the works by J.R.R. Tolkien. Why March 25th? It was chosen for the downfall of Sauron from Lord of the Rings. 

* National Lobster Newburg Day

* International Waffle Day


----------



## Draik41895

zombie zombie zombie


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wish I had some lobster newburg right now. I'd feed it to that zombie above me


----------



## Dixie

International Waffle Day. mmmmm. Now I'm hungry.


----------



## debbie5

Oh no. Hubby is mowing the lawn, taking down some of last season's tall grass. He's taking down some of our back yard fencing, since now the kids are older and won't run away...leaving a portion still fenced in for doggie. I just noticed that our garage is leaning even more...one footer has come unsecured and whole thing is tipping slowly. 85% of my 'Ween crap is in there. I think I will need to call a barn-fixer-upper guy to resecure it to the foundation. Damn old house...how in the world are we going to save money over the course of the next year? We have less than $1000 in liquid savings right now. Scary. My grandmother has offered us her house for free, but it would be downsizing & her house needs work, too. sigh. Danged economy. I refuse to ask my family for money. Not much more we can cut back on.Gas & food prices are KILLING us lately. I'm ashamed that we are not doing better than our parents did, bettering ourselves financially....


----------



## aquariumreef

I love garnishing with chocolate.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> March 25th is....
> 
> * Tolkien Reading Day - take some time today to read some of the works by J.R.R. Tolkien. Why March 25th? It was chosen for the downfall of Sauron from Lord of the Rings.


"There is no curse in Elvish, Entish, or the tongues of Men for this treachery."

This is the only quote coming to mind after giving the young husky we found a bath. We could count her bones and easily see her hips. From the looks of her, she's been wondering for months. Her former owners must have really neglected her.


----------



## debbie5

DA- pls have her checked for heartworms ASAP before you bond too much with her. Treatment can be harsh on the wallet and the dog.


----------



## scareme

And ringworm. Thanks to a good deed I did rescuing a stray cat. I spent Christmas and New Year's one year with ringworm all over my face and arms. Needless to say I wasn't too popular, and didn't get a New Year's Eve kiss.


----------



## debbie5

Scareme has cooties!! Run away! Run away!


----------



## aquariumreef

Waterchanges leave me exhausted.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> DA- pls have her checked for heartworms ASAP before you bond too much with her. Treatment can be harsh on the wallet and the dog.





scareme said:


> And ringworm. Thanks to a good deed I did rescuing a stray cat. I spent Christmas and New Year's one year with ringworm all over my face and arms. Needless to say I wasn't too popular, and didn't get a New Year's Eve kiss.


No worries, that's out next step. Tomorrow we're going to get her checked out and if there are worms, then we'll start her treatment. My sister and I are working together to take care of her.


----------



## Zurgh

I am the candy man, coming from bounty land...


----------



## scareme

How d'you do, I see you've met my faithful handyman
He's just a little brought down because when you knocked
He thought you were the candyman.


----------



## aquariumreef

Mmmm


----------



## Zurgh

Beware, that goose over there is crazed. You can tell by the look in its bean eyes and the way it bares its ferocious teeth...


----------



## aquariumreef

Get to wright a brief history of grave-robbing for English as my project of the quarter.


----------



## debbie5

Morning! I washed the dog last night. Would you like to pinch my poodle??


----------



## debbie5

80 a few days ago. Now 40. No, I do NOT want to wear my down coat anymore!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Brrrrrr 28 degrees this morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 26 is Make Up Your Own Holiday Day .

I hereby declare this "Stolloween Gives Me All His Cool Props Day"


----------



## Death's Door

Gooda Morning Peeps!

Went to hubby's club on Saturday for their Venison/Roast beast dinner.  I went through the kitchen to say hi to hubby and the guys that were working it and within five minutes, I was taking orders, ladeling out string beans or mashed potatoes. I also helped clean up the aftermath. There were 250 tickets sold. I was surprised that the guys wanted my help in the kitchen because this is a club-member sponsored gig which I'm not even apart of the Ladies Auxiliary. However, a lot of these guys are friends of ours and even asked me why I haven't helped out in the past and thanked me for jumping in and helping them. Needless to say that when we left there at 8:30 p.m., my booty butt was tired.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Clearly those guys are not fools, DW. They know a good helper when they see one


----------



## debbie5

I am getting immense pleasure watching this ...Baby Eagle Nest Cam! seeing Momma eagle be so gentle with her chicks when she feeds them..she's tidying up the nest now. I wish she'd pitch out that old fish from yesterday...
http://outdoorchannel.com/Conservation/EagleCam.aspx


----------



## Death's Door

One of my beagles, Max (Grumpy Ole Max), has a mean case of hemmoroids. It's to the point when I'm coming at him with a tube of Preparation H and the wipes he just gives in. I do reward him with a biscuit for his troubles. Poor puppy dog.


----------



## debbie5

Dogs can get HEMS!!??

And on a similar vein: sniffsniff..can you smell what The Deb is cookin'?? BEEF STEW. Nomnomnommmmmmm...


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> March 26 is Make Up Your Own Holiday Day .
> 
> I hereby declare this "Stolloween Gives Me All His Cool Props Day"


This week is also Waffle Week. Unfortunately, I don't know when crepe week is.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The smoke from the wildfires is blowing this way


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, no! No fires by Haunti's house!


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> No, no! No fires by Haunti's house!


The fires aren't close but with the high winds took a controlled burn and made it go wild. What idiot thinks a controlled burn under a red flag warning is a good idea???


----------



## scareme

Hauntiholik said:


> The smoke from the wildfires is blowing this way


That's so scarey. Is it hard to breath there?


----------



## debbie5

Oprah's Lifeclass is showing again on Monday nights....free, fast, concise therapy! Yay!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I have a bunch of building supplies lying around and I tripped, skinning both knees. I can only see this getting worse.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

grrrr....I'm so mad. I have three appointments tomorrow. I look a wreak.the skinned kneees are just the top of the icing cake.


----------



## scareme

I'm sure you look fine. What are the appointments for? The skinned knees will probably just make you stand out more in peoples minds, and in a good way. As someone who gets out there and accepts challanges, not just a sit around bump on a log.


----------



## debbie5

Do I let my good kid, age 14, fall on her face and fail math? (She has Inattentive ADD, which is hamstringing her.) I've tried every possible type of help, support, consequence. Her grades range from 100% to 42%. I want to let her feel the pain of summer school (it is not air conditioned) but it would be a pain in the rear to me & younger child, as we would be stuck in the city while she's in school. Plus, she will not be able to get a summer job if she fails (it's a school sponsored job and she needs passing grades). Any ideas?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Sinus headaches are fun! Anyone want mine?


----------



## scareme

OK, this is just too weird. We had my daughter and her boyfriend, a resident, over this weekend for supper and to play cards. When I was in the hospital two weeks ago he'd drop in to see me since he's doing a rotation at that hospital. While we were playing cards he asked me if had any weird feelings while staying in that room. I just froze and asked him why. He said the week before he'd worked for 20 min on a code blue in that room, but he didn't want to say anything to me while I was in that room. I've never said anything to anyone, except on here, about that blonde woman with the red shirt, because I thought it was just the meds I was on. He said it was an older woman that passed. I might have seen her as a younger woman, but I still think it was the meds. It's just weird though.


----------



## debbie5

Scareme..you need to watch that new show "Long Island Medium"....

Are we some kind of insomniacs club, now?


----------



## scareme

If there is a club, You can be the president.


----------



## debbie5

I'd prefer to be King.


----------



## Zurgh

Sleep? Isn't that the period of time that you loose most sensory input and direct motor control, usually after long periods of activity? Doesn't this phenomenon generally take place in a specific room with particular furniture, too? I can't remember.


----------



## aquariumreef

I love my sleep...

Got the music for Honor Choir today, and also stole two extra copies of one song on accident.


----------



## aquariumreef

Why is it so hard to find accurate information about grave robbery?


----------



## Bone Dancer

aquariumreef said:


> Why is it so hard to find accurate information about grave robbery?


Google search-- grave robbery, body snatching, tomb raiding, ect.

Grave robbery declined by the end of the 19th century due to laws enacted to control how human bodies were collected for medical and educational use.

Frankly, it became a dieing profession 





 ( film clip from Young Frankenstein )


----------



## debbie5

(grooaaann..)

This feels like a second Monday.


----------



## aquariumreef

Bone Dancer said:


> Google search-- grave robbery, body snatching, tomb raiding, ect.
> 
> Grave robbery declined by the end of the 19th century due to laws enacted to control how human bodies were collected for medical and educational use.
> 
> Frankly, it became a dieing profession


Ughh, that was a horrible pun. :googly:

I'm looking more towards Ancient times, like before Egypt came to be, then working forward to present time.


----------



## Hauntiholik

*cough, cough*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haunti needs a respirator


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Okay, now that's way cool I think you would look stunning in that outfit, Haunti.


----------



## debbie5

My new name: Mrs. Robitussin.


----------



## Hauntiholik

2 dead and 16 houses lost to the fire so far


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that's awful


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, Haunti, that's horrendous. My heart goes out to the people who lost family and watched their homes go up in flames


----------



## Hauntiholik

Holy crap. Whomever added the commercial to the beginning of the video has no soul.

Lower North Fork Fire


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> 2 dead and 16 houses lost to the fire so far


Isn't it a bit odd to be having fires at the beginning of Spring? I feel so bad for the people who have lost family, friends or homes.

Hope it doesn't get any closer to you, Haunti.


----------



## debbie5

OMG- nice FIRE commercial before the news story about the fire....


----------



## scareme

Take care Haunti. Does anyone in you family have asthma?


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> OMG- nice FIRE commercial before the news story about the fire....


Yeah, I remember in 2010, the radio stations would be reporting on the fourmile canyon wildfires where 169 houses were lost to the fire and they'd play this Jimmy John's "Bucket Brigade" commercial before the news updates.



scareme said:


> Take care Haunti. Does anyone in you family have asthma?


No. It just bothers me.

It's not just the people who lost houses (23 so far) but people were ordered out and they left animals too with over 900 houses evacuated.


> Jefferson County Fairgrounds is currently housing 69 horses, 30 alpacas and llamas and two cows. In addition, 22 small animals were sheltered over night at Conifer High School


----------



## aquariumreef

Made lemonshards today. 250*F sugar on your finger hurts like poo.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

OMG is all I can say.


----------



## debbie5

Had someone call me a "performer" today after singing acoustic guitar karaoke with my friends. Kinda took me back, but when I think about all the stuff I do, I guess I am one. It sounds better than "hambone"! Had a great time tonight. Nothing is better than making people laugh and singin' tight harmonies with friends. And I found out that 2 Smith Brothers cough drops in a glass of Sprite tastes pretty good.


----------



## debbie5

O..M...G.... that commercial is great!


----------



## Zurgh

So Sargent take me apart, even more & grossness, grime *&gleeee me home


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So we are in the process of building a HUGE facade for an entrance into a cave type scene. While I was at work today, my business partner put a coat of monster mud on all four of the front panels. Then he stood them against the side of the shop to dry. It was windy today. Long story short, I came home to three panels knocked over face down in the dirt. Luckily, none were broken. One was slightly separated from the frame, but it is fixed now(after a midnight trip to wal-mart for a tube of liquid nails). Hopefully, I can get some sleep and get started on dry brushing the lighter color monster mud tomorrow. Then I can start tea-staining them tomorrow afternoon or thursday morning.


----------



## scareme

Dang Bio, you've had a run of bad luck lately. Have you ever thought about taking a day off and just staying in bed? At least nothing was broken. Hers's hoping the rest goes smoother.


----------



## Headless

Oh boy you lot have been busy the last few days!!!!! I haven't got a hope of catching up with everything.....



Hauntiholik said:


> March 21st is....
> * National Single Parent Day - if you're a single parent, you're doing one hell of a job. Today is your day


And I did a damn fine job of it if I do say so myself - thank you.... LOL



RoxyBlue said:


> *covers AR with a large flower pot*
> .


I hope you put a brick on it too!!!!!! 



Spooky1 said:


> Thanks everyone for the thoughts and prayers on my dads passing. I've spent the last couple days with my mom helping make the arrangements. Since we knew it was coming we were prepared. My dads passing was quiet and he didn't suffer, so we see that as a blessing.


I was just thinking of you yesterday Spooky1 and hoping you were doing OK.



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> In my whole life, walmart visits are less than 5.


Those walmart pictures made me very grateful I live A LONG WAY AWAY - but then I'm sure we have some interesting types like that here too......



Dark Angel 27 said:


> well. there's a new development at my house. We took in a husky. We took to her to the vets so they could scan for a chip. no nothing. She's incredibly skinny and covered in fleas...so now she's our dog.


Poor thing - I'm glad she has a great new home.

We had a sensational relaxing time away last weekend - of course way too short a break but still it was better than nothing.

So much happened this week already - I had an interview Monday to fill in for the CEO's PA while she goes on leave - 7 weeks of higher duties - good stuff. And I had my interview yesterday for the job I applied for - then I missed a call on my phone today from their HR manager and have to wait until tomorrow to find out why he phoned - IT'S KILLING ME - but at the same time I'm terrified to phone tomorrow - did I get it - didn't I..... AGGGHHHHHHHHHHH Guess I will have the answers tomorrow......


----------



## IMU

Spooky1 said:


> Isn't it a bit odd to be having fires at the beginning of Spring? I feel so bad for the people who have lost family, friends or homes.
> 
> Hope it doesn't get any closer to you, Haunti.


If the news report was correct, it was a controlled burn that now isn't controlled.


----------



## debbie5

Morning!

it's wrong to wake up with a HEADACHE. I'm blaming morbidmike.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

sounds like something you ate?


----------



## debbie5

Would it be possible to have an "Inspirations" section, where we can post vids of things people have created that would have crossover appeal to us as Haunters? Or would it get too messy & long? Only construction or finished pieces, not music vids or something. I'm watching this, and am AMAZED at what they are doing with cane. 








I like how he keeps it "artsy" and leaves the frame on the outside, with fabric underneath....

Wait a minute...did I ask about doing this in the past?? Hmmm..I think I might have.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That Liquid Plumber commercial is funny as hell. Refreshing to see the use of sexy guys to sell a product for a change


March 28 is Something on a Stick Day. This reminds me of Jeff Dunham's puppet Jose Jalapeno "on a steek"


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> That Liquid Plumber commercial is funny as hell. Refreshing to see the use of sexy guys to sell a product for a change
> 
> March 28 is Something on a Stick Day. This reminds me of Jeff Dunham's puppet Jose Jalapeno "on a steek"


----------



## RoxyBlue

That horse puppet is a stunning work of art.

I love Jeff Dunham


----------



## Dark Angel 27

wow, that war horse puppet is amazing! I'm almost speechless!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bow down before your masters, human underlings! Today Is Respect Your Cat Day! On this day in 1384, England's King Richard II issued an edict forbidding the consumption of cats.


----------



## Hairazor

Cats are like chips, you can't stop with just one!


----------



## Evil Queen

Hauntiholik said:


> Bow down before your masters, human underlings! Today Is Respect Your Cat Day! On this day in 1384, England's King Richard II issued an edict forbidding the consumption of cats.


Reading this with the one year old "kitten" perched on my chest.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Have 2 furry beasts running around myself and boy do they know they are in charge


----------



## Vlad

Phantom and Lee will be glad to hear this when I tell them.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Vlad said:


> Phantom and Lee will be glad to hear this when I tell them.


Make sure their dinner is nice a warm the way they like it


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing like installing new check writing software that coordinates with QuickBooks and then finding out the day before payday that it won't print checks from QuickBooks - GRRRRR!

The knowledge base FAQ says it's an incorrectly written registry key resulting in an incorrectly installed printer function, so now I have to be daring and edit the registry


----------



## aquariumreef

My ankles hurt as if I'm a pregnant lady.


----------



## debbie5

aquariumreef said:


> My ankles hurt as if I'm a pregnant lady.


 Too much salt, Old Woman?? Are they swollen?


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> Too much salt, Old Woman?? Are they swollen?


 I like a little salt, not too much. Not swollen though, just sore. Its usually my back, neck, or knees that hurt. Not often my ankles.


----------



## debbie5

RANDOM THOUGHT

Sheldon on Big Bang Theory: "If "ifs" and "buts" were candy and nuts, we'd ALL have a Merry Christmas!"


----------



## Hairazor

Gotta love Sheldon!


----------



## aquariumreef

*Hates that show*


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Started dry brushing the wall panels for the new facade today. Hopefully will have them done tomorrow. Then I can begin tea-staining them and adding accents and decorations.


----------



## Headless

We just finished watching Big Bang here - both Shane and I love it too.

Well I didn't get the new job - but I start the relieving job where I presently work on Monday so I guess at least that's something. Evidently the other job got a lot of applicants and I got down to the final four. They hired someone internally though who has been doing the job for the past couple of months.... hard to compete with that. I did get some good feedback though so I'm happy with that although quite disappointed I didn't get the job. 

OMG only 3 weeks left before my daughter's birthday and I still have so much to do (and so much to pay for......) Will have to really get my act together this weekend and make some progress.


----------



## debbie5

Another day.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

This is so true!

Notice, many of the things listed are not materialistic. Have a wonderful day. 

*15 Things You Should Give Up To Be Happy*:

http://www.purposefairy.com/3308/15-things-you-should-give-up-in-order-to-be-happy/


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Life is good!


----------



## Blackrose1978

Good morning all.


----------



## debbie5

...............


----------



## Dark Angel 27

.........................


----------



## Hauntiholik

I should have posted this yesterday!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol...cute!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that mean kitty video

March 29 is:

National Mom and Pop Business Owners Day 

Smoke and Mirrors Day - a day of illusions


----------



## Hauntiholik

edit: Roxy is a faster typist than I today. Must be why he post count is so high.

March 29th is....

* Smoke and Mirrors Day - today is about illusions and magicians not where you hid the body

* National Lemon Chiffon Cake Day - when life gives you lemons, make a cake
* Mom and Pop Business Owners Day
* Knights of Columbus Founders Day

* Mule Day - If you know a stubborn person, don't worry; this holiday is not a celebration of their mule-like behavior. The first Mule Day was on the first Monday in April in 1840 and was called Breeders Day. People brought their mules into Columbia, Tenn., to trade or sell them. The event is now a four-day affair (March 29 to April 1) and has expanded to include a crafts fair, mule shows, a parade and a flea market. 

* Niagara Falls Runs Dry Day Anniversary - on this date in 1848, 3,160 tons of water stopped flowing over Niagara Falls due to to an ice jam.


----------



## scareme

We've already had to start watering the lawn and flower beds this year. It's too early to start this. I have to wonder what this summer is going to be like. Took the cover off the pool and strating to clean that too. It looks more like summmer than spring around here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm just a faster cut-and-paster, Haunti

I think I've resolved the issue with my check printing software - the directions I got from the web site neglected to put in the part about doing an uninstall of the previously installed printer before reinstalling it. I did not kill anything when I did the registry edit other than the thing I was supposed to kill, so that is always good news.

Of course, irritations always come in packs, so after dealing with the irritation of the computer yesterday and this morning, I got to deal with one of my co-workers who is in major panties-in-a-bunch mode because she has things she's trying to get done today before going on vacation next week. She's always tense anyway, but she's definitely ramped it up today. She sent me an email this morning about a submission that has to go out end of next week that she wants me to take care of. It's something I do all the time (government standard forms), so I don't think (considering her mental state today) that I'll mention that I'm out of the office tomorrow and Monday. It will only get her even more excitable, and it's not something that will take more than half a day to put together.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm so excited! I've organized a family gathering for tomorrow night at the pizza place that we patroned when growing up. Gonna have a crowd of 25!!! (Adults and Kids, including my two little brothers). 

It's a large family. My dad was one of 12, I'm one of 40 first cousins... My son qualified as a finalist in the State Geographic Bee and since we'll be in the Chicago metro area for that, I wanted to see who in the family was available.

I love my family!


----------



## Death's Door

I hope you have a great time Ms. Wicked.


----------



## debbie5

OMG I'm so full of Eeyore-ish-ness today. Grey day. Grey mood. Ordering pizza. I'm a lump of bleh.

EDIT: Ohhhh, *I* know what is is! Stupid prednisone!! GAH!


----------



## GothicCandle

I think maybe the rest of the country is trying to blow Oregon away. Should I be afraid my apartment is going to have a tree fall onto it?:undecidekin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

This orange is really tart

I love my family, too


----------



## Spooky1

I broke down a bought a couple of the Mega Millions tickets. You could have a hell of a haunt for half a billion dollars.


----------



## scareme

I'm sorry to disappoint you Spooky1, but hubby just picked up the winning ticket here today. We've never bought tickets before, but this was just too tempting.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another 2.5 hour choir rehearsal. My pipes are tired:googly:


----------



## debbie5

The brain is a weird thing. I went to my kid's school concert, and the choir sang "Last Words of David". It's been 30 years since I sang it in the same high school, yet I still knew the lyrics & every note. I can't find the cord to the fondue pot, but I can sing an old choir piece. LMAO. It's good being over 40.

This isn't the choir I saw, but a good high school version.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's one for all choir folks:

Choirtypes by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ugh, ive got the biggest headache right now


----------



## debbie5

DA- it must be headache season. I had one today, too; took a scalding hot shower & it went away. (I also used up the entire tank of hot water). And I did NOT answer the phone while in the shower....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

LOL Deb. You answer the phone while in the shower? really? LOL! Night everyone.


----------



## Zurgh

So, there we are, thinking we made it home... turns out we were in an anti-mater parallel... So after figuring out we weren't, we managed to make it to our real home coordinates... maybe... Q-bender portal irreversibly busted, must rebuild... Oddly, some AMP messaging got through... This real HF is so way better...

Strangely, thinking about turning down the water-heater way down...

As for the CATS... you have not been worshiping as godlings as of late... oops, perhaps we targeted the wrong part of the polyverse... No, The Arc of the Covenant contained the Chrysolite Sphinx, along with the jar of Manna here... Nope, this is the one... Worst case, just be nice to the cats, they have some powerful friends...

Now, for the... thing, and the stuff!!! With the Item and the datum... Also, must find a new home for the refugees...

:googly::ninja:


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> Another 2.5 hour choir rehearsal. My pipes are tired:googly:


Heh, 2 1/2 hour rehearsals... I had rehearsals for 8 hours strait today, then a show 3 hours later. :googly:

But it was so worth it. You know those days when you just _cant_ sing a wrong note? Today was one of them.

Plus there were tons of attractive guys there. Especially the one who sat in front of me. :devil:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I came home and went to bed early last night, due to the fact that I haven't been sleeping all that well lately. Now, here it is 3:30am, and I'm WIDE AWAKE. Tempted to take Nyquil, just to get back to sleep.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm with you on that. can't sleep anymore.


----------



## Headless

Hauntiholik said:


> I should have posted this yesterday!


LOL now that was cute.



Spooky1 said:


> I broke down a bought a couple of the Mega Millions tickets. You could have a hell of a haunt for half a billion dollars.


Oh Spooky good luck - I think we'll be buying a ticket for our Saturday night draw as well. Never mind half a billion - I could just cope with enough to clear the debts....



Dark Angel 27 said:


> I'm with you on that. can't sleep anymore.


Sleep hasn't come easily here either lately. Well - getting to sleep isn't an issue - it's staying that way that I have a problem with.

Friday night - a nice cold glass of wine - 8:17 pm and I want to go to sleep already. No point though cos I would be awake again before midnight. Lots of work ahead of me this weekend. More paper mache to try to get these legs done for the 21st. Seems like the never ending project really.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Morning all,
Radar showing a lot of stormy weather getting ready to come across Lake Michigan.
Could have a rain/snow mix today.


----------



## scareme

Snow/rain mix sounds funny when I was in shorts cleaning out the pool today, I mean yesterday. It's 6:00 and I haven't gone to bed yet, but hubby gets up in 20 min so I might as well wait and say good morning to him, then try to get some sleep. Sorry to hear about your cold snap BD. But it will be your turn to smile this summer when we are having 100 plus temps, and you're chilling in the lawn chair with and ice tea.


----------



## debbie5

MMmmm...nothing like starting the morning off with a fresh, hot fight with the hubby. Gets the blood moving.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think you're gonna get 1/2 of snow today...I'll be getting rain.
Still cold though!


Bone Dancer said:


> Morning all,
> Radar showing a lot of stormy weather getting ready to come across Lake Michigan.
> Could have a rain/snow mix today.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I think your right Jeff. I am right on the line and its 32 right now. 
Anyway, a good day to start a pot of soup and go out to the shop an start a fire in the wood stove and do some prop work.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

have a productive day Bill...I have some camera work this afternoon and look at a cleaning job to see how my new cleaner is doing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 30 is:

National Doctor's Day 

I Am in Control Day - mwahahahaha!

Take a Walk in the Park Day - actually a little chilly for that at the moment. Winter is making a brief reappearance here.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik

It's going to be in the mid 70s here today. I really should wash the truck.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I need some mega millions tickets.


----------



## scareme

I like the way that cat thinks, Haunti. Did you pick up your lotto tickets yet? Hubby said there are lines at the places that sell them.

I spent 30 minutes out in the garage looking for garden shoes. Now I know anyone who has seen me dance will tell you I have two left feet. But come on, three? I looked everywhere and can only find lefties. I have a feeling someone cleaning out the garage got rid of some shoes, and didn't care which ones they were.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL...good one scareme!!


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, the shoe things sounds about what would pass for normal at my house.


----------



## scareme

Does anyone need any paper for paper mache? Because I have $20 worth of lotto tickets that are not good for much other than that. I hope someone else out there had better luck.


----------



## debbie5

Troop has planned a Girl Scout's evening outdoors tomorrow, practicing making campfires, knife safety, learning some campfire songs, campfire cooking. And now it's gonna be 32 degrees and snowing. Uh oh. It was 80 less than two weeks ago!


----------



## aquariumreef

Gingerale+Raspberry/Cranberry juice=partying partying yeah! Cause its friday friday friday getting down on firdiay. Which seat shoud I taaaaaake? Cause its friday. Fun fun fun.


----------



## aquariumreef

Oh, and its raining... But there's snow too.


----------



## Zurgh

Beware! The tea merchant has defected to the other side and plots vile villainy against you, your pets, and your fine china. He may also be attempting to hijack your Facebook account and steal your Pokemon. Rumor has it that he may be recruiting the help of the organ grinder and his monkey very soon.


----------



## Headless

We finally had some nice weather today so decided to take a quick drive to Melbourne and check out my favourite 2nd hand store. Picked up some more shoes to use with the paper mache legs for the 21st and a few other bits and pieces. It was my mum's idea - honestly - she wanted to go for a drive....


----------



## aquariumreef

It itches soooooooo bad right now. :amgry:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Dark Angel 27

Ah Zurg, the morning wouldn't be complete without your wonderful news from the front lines!


----------



## debbie5

Please explain how moving (walking) makes my asthma go nuts. I've never had asthma like this in my life. If I don't MOVE, I don't cough. I walk, I cough. WTH!!??


----------



## Hauntiholik

What a gorgeous morning!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

we got some good news. took Serena (the husky we took in) for her shots today. Other then needing to get her a heart worm test done, she's got a clean bill of health.


----------



## Zurgh

Just keeping everyone informed, DA, because the more you know... the better prepared you will be. On that note, atomic waffle tests could interfere with cell phone signals and other wireless telecom systems tonight, and may cause your cheeses to spoil faster than normal.


----------



## PirateLady

debbie5 said:


> Please explain how moving (walking) makes my asthma go nuts. I've never had asthma like this in my life. If I don't MOVE, I don't cough. I walk, I cough. WTH!!??


Deb... my asthma has been giving me fits as well...cough,, wheeze and short of breath....it's just terrible this spring.


----------



## debbie5

I just spent $15 on a huge bin full of Halloween stuff. The bin alone is worth more than $15. A big fuzzy spider, some pumpkin metal luminaries, a store made FCG, some ground breaker hands & feet (illuminated) and one of those HUGE plastic pumpkins from Target . Hubby's gonna kil me....


----------



## Hauntiholik

Shhhhhhh. Bury it under the other halloween stuff. He won't know.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Singleton scotch is pretty good!


----------



## Headless

Daylight Savings Time finished here this morning. I was awake at 5:30 (actually I was awake at 4:30 - at 5:30 I gave up and got up) then realised it was an hour earlier - won't be funny tomorrow morning when I start my new temporary job for the next 9 weeks.


----------



## debbie5

Watching Kid's Choice Awards & wondering if Dave Lowe made all that slime!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Just got back from final concert. So fun!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Since there's a bit of time left in the day, March 31 is:

Bunsen Burner Day 

National Clam on the Half Shell Day


----------



## Spooky1

There was a Mega Millions winner in Maryland, but it wasn't us.  Guess I'll need to go to work next week.


----------



## aquariumreef

Everyone who goes in chat gets free cloths!


----------



## Zurgh

and free words?!?!?! I'll check me 'ol carnectionality...........


----------



## Zurgh

Oooooh, chat doth workish....


----------



## aquariumreef

You got left hanging


----------



## Zurgh

So you say, Captain Chat Abandoner...Tis' all OK... listening & attempting to comprehend music in multiple languages and research a couple of way off topic ideas and do 3 chats at once... sorry if I seem to be a bit Inattentive or under-exciting... I'll work on it...


----------



## aquariumreef

Its not you its me... It just isn't working out... We just don't have that spark anymore... 

Actually it was because I'm not supposed to be using realtime-online stuff until the 1st. :l


----------



## Zurgh

It doesn't help that my connection involves a laser bounce off the moon delay, to a hacked cellphone 2-3G connect via an analog phone system, prewwar2... least till' they run me a 1/2-full optical suit at the new relay base somewhere near the final destination of... that place I'll be.. here soon...


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm lost...

Strawberry lemonade+vinegar+Worcester sauce+soy sauce+salt=Trick of the year.


----------



## Headless

Ahhhh so that's where the chatroom is.......  LOL OK so I'm a bit slow. Just went looking for it.


----------



## Zurgh

Z-systems cannot disconnect... Laser overheat... Danger... Data bypass unsuccessful, override... Fail... Retry, abort, system fail... 
Donzunigohitet... Donzunigohitet... 
Rana poh òñ╓jùó░»å...


----------



## Zurgh

does it work???yeff itdoth!!!phiile ty pain...


----------



## Blackrose1978

Good morning all


----------



## debbie5

Reaching over an upturned knife in the dish drainer...an item fell off the window sill and as I went to grab it, I stabbed myself right in the center of my palm. OH, **STIGMATA**! Must be a sign to go to Church....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, Deb, that's a sign all right...of DOOFINESS!


Zurgh is actually coherent in real life.


----------



## aquariumreef

Seeing Sound of Music at the Opera House here, then going out to eat at a nice restaurant.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Reaching over an upturned knife in the dish drainer...an item fell off the window sill and as I went to grab it, I stabbed myself right in the center of my palm. OH, **STIGMATA**! Must be a sign to go to Church....


If that's not a sign of "get thee to church" I don't know what is.

AR, have a good time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

There's a Three Stooges marathon on TV right now. I love those guys


----------



## scareme

HBO had a free week-end. I can't recall when I've watched so many movies in a week-end before. Most of them I'm glad I didn't have to pay to see them. But there were a couple that were good. Strange idea though, you can tie up all of life's problems in under two hours. I guess I'd never make it as a script writer.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Went to see "The Hunger Games" this afternoon....not having read the books I had no expectations but ended up really enjoying the film. Now I have to read the books.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> Reaching over an upturned knife in the dish drainer...an item fell off the window sill and as I went to grab it, I stabbed myself right in the center of my palm. OH, **STIGMATA**! Must be a sign to go to Church....


I think it's a sign to go to the doctor.


----------



## RoxyBlue

How did it get to be 10:30PM and we haven't gotten around to having any dinner yet?


----------



## GothicCandle

Spooky1 said:


> I think it's a sign to go to the doctor.


baa, what harm ever came from a little bloodless eh? worse case she'll attract a vampire.


----------



## debbie5

Family went to church. I stayed home and had a momma snooze on the La Z Momma chair. Mmmmm....love it. Lazy.Then I got up when they got home & worked my hiney off all day. I'm wiped.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Hineys are made for wiping. Oh wait......


----------



## Dark Angel 27

STOLLOWEEN said:


> Went to see "The Hunger Games" this afternoon....not having read the books I had no expectations but ended up really enjoying the film. Now I have to read the books.


I saw it last night with my nephew and his friend. (I was the chaperon) I never read the books either, but now i'm intrigued.


----------



## Zurgh

RoxyBlue said:


> Zurgh is actually coherent in real life.


Am not! 
Amnotamnotamnot!
I'm absolutely bat spit crazy. Ask any garden gnome.
Any semblance to moments of sanity or coherency are strictly coincidental, and in no way reflect the views of the staff or management... living, dead or living dead human, elf, or nictatating dawn warbler... in this state or country, on this planet or solar system or 8 dimensional space in general... least that is what the the disclaimer on my cage at the zoo says...:googly:


----------



## GothicCandle

Dark Angel 27 said:


> I saw it last night with my nephew and his friend. (I was the chaperon) I never read the books either, but now i'm intrigued.


same. im reading the book now. it reminds me of "Battle Royale" but more kid friendly(if forcing a bunch of teenagers to brutally murder each other can be "kid friendly") but Battle Royale is a book, movie, manga, and anime that is the same basic idea but with worse language, more sex, and more graphic violense(unlike in hunger games Battle Royale has a dead line and if there isn't a single winner by then then their trackers blow up and they all die. So yeah, hunger game's is more kid friendly version lol


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GothicCandle said:


> same. im reading the book now. it reminds me of "Battle Royale" but more kid friendly(if forcing a bunch of teenagers to brutally murder each other can be "kid friendly") but Battle Royale is a book, movie, manga, and anime that is the same basic idea but with worse language, more sex, and more graphic violense(unlike in hunger games Battle Royale has a dead line and if there isn't a single winner by then then their trackers blow up and they all die. So yeah, hunger game's is more kid friendly version lol


funny you should say that. we were watching the movie at a cinema draft house and during the little pre-show they were putting on while we waited, they showed a few clips from battle royale. it was all in Japanese but with English subtitles. part of me wonders if that was just a coincidence.

On another note, my BIL is seriously pissing me off, aside from his other irritating behaviorism and the fight we got into last night, i walk into the garage/laundry room and find that he's used my plastic cauldron as a laundry basket for his dirty socks. I really hate him right now.


----------



## scareme

I'm sooo sorry DA, but that made me laugh. If I wanted to really to tick someone off, that would be a good way to do it. I hope some day in the future, you can look back and smile too. Until then, revenge is a dish best served cold. Give him some time to let down his guard.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

lol. i know....just waiting....


----------



## GothicCandle

Dark Angel 27 said:


> funny you should say that. we were watching the movie at a cinema draft house and during the little pre-show they were putting on while we waited, they showed a few clips from battle royale. it was all in Japanese but with English subtitles. part of me wonders if that was just a coincidence.


dang, do you know how old that movie is? why are they showing it??? it's already on DVD in america and has been for years so it's not like how they sometimes do when Japanese movies at last become available here. It MUST be because of the Hunger Games similarities!


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm tired, had delicious cheesecake for dessert at a place known for it's pies. Found out they use old canned-apple cans for doorstops. *fail*


----------



## PirateLady

On spring break so it's spring cleaning time. Finally getting over this mess I've had for two weeks so I hope I can get something done this week. Beautiful weather here but a bit breezy. Talking about frost tonite so I guess we will cover the garden again. So just enjoying a cup of coffee and getting ready to start cleaning.... Have a great day.....


----------



## debbie5

My parents had a look at the driveway this weekend. They are so disgusted by the ridiculousness, they are contemplating giving me money to take the Drunkies to State court. I told them to chillout and wait to see how tall the "fence" grows and what else they do. 
I'm just sitting, doing nothing. Waiting for more un-mortared cinder-blocks to be stacked...only a matter of time 'til they tip over enough and fall & hit my car.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GothicCandle said:


> dang, do you know how old that movie is? why are they showing it??? it's already on DVD in america and has been for years so it's not like how they sometimes do when Japanese movies at last become available here. It MUST be because of the Hunger Games similarities!


i have no idea why, the Alamo Drafthouse is a very different kind of theater. Instead of the usual movie trivia and fun tid bits, they show little snippets of old movies. Their like an in your face bad ass cinema complete with waiters who come to your seat and refill your popcorn and soda. They're a little pricey, but its worth it. They were also showing little clips of other movies like Naked Gun and stuff like that.


----------



## Hairazor

Debbie5, so feel your pain with bad neighbors. We have a bucket load in the house to the South of us. And our yard is so small I would be able to stand on my front porch and spit onto their's if I was so inclined.


----------



## RoxyBlue

PL, when I look at what needs doing in this house to get it clean, I find myself longing for the good old days when I lived in a one bedroom apartment and had very little in the way of stuff and things. When I moved from Ohio to Virginia (many years ago now) to start graduate school, everything I owned except for a couple boxes of books fit into a two door '71 Ford Maverick.

I often feel the wisdom of Henry David Thoreau's comments on possessions and the way we are owned ourselves by the things we own. Some relevant quotes:

"Our houses are such unwieldy property that we are often imprisoned rather than housed by them."

"Our life is frittered away by detail... simplify, simplify."

"The cost of a thing is the amount of what I will call life which is required to be exchanged for it, immediately or in the long run."


----------



## PirateLady

I know Roxy...I am finding things we haven't used since moving in and just wonder why we still have it....seems like we collect more things,,,not referring to things used for props,,but just things we thought we needed but really didn't in the long run...Gonna take it one room at a time and just start throwing things away..............


----------



## Headless

I hear you on the house stuff. When I moved 2 years ago I realised I was moving boxes that hadn't been opened the last time I moved over a year before. Those boxes have been sitting out in a shed that is the size of a single car garage and taking up that whole shed. Shane and I recently went through all the boxes and most of the stuff either went to good will or the trash. I now have lots more storage space for Halloween stuff!!!!! 

However I do need to cut down the stuff in the house as well. I think we tend to judge who we are by what we have - but at the end of the day it only ends up as clutter a lot of the time. A friend of mine moved house recently and she was unpacking boxes as her husband delivered them from the old house. Move happened in one day and it was finished that night - everything was unpacked - and by comparison they are wealthy so its not that they can't afford possessions - they just don't have clutter.


----------



## Headless

Better get off the couch and off to work!


----------



## scareme

Headless said:


> Better get off the couch and off to work!


Are you talking to me? I'll be there in a minute. Just give me five more minutes. Oh, what the heck, I'm parked here. I''l catch you later.


----------



## Hauntiholik

80 some degrees yesterday and now it's snowing. Awesome.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hauntiholik said:


> 80 some degrees yesterday and now it's snowing. Awesome.


Had some snow left from what we got here a couple of days ago so I sent it to you.


----------



## Revenant

88 freakin' degrees here. April 2. Approximately half of the month of March was 80 or above. Ooooh, I'm dreading this summer...


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm eating potoatochips.


----------



## GothicCandle

i think i caught a cold. my throat is scratchy. blech!


----------



## Zurgh

It's a 'spaghetti' and 'dance' night!
That is when we eat real Italian spaghetti bolognese, then pretend to dance like we have something resembling rhythm & grace... while spasmodically twitching and flailing about, near uncontrollably.

May not be the best of ideas to combine the two on the same night... but not as bad as the time when we took the hyaenas on a field trip to the chicken processing plant...


----------



## Evil Queen

Do you all grab a roll of toilet paper before the dancing begins?


----------



## debbie5

Oh my...I dunno why, but for the life of me, I cannot find davelowe's part two of his making-cauldron-embers blog...


----------



## Zurgh

No, usually bandages & ice packs, but burn ointment may come in handy if the flamethrowers are delivered from the shop early tonight...


----------



## debbie5

Ewww..I never did find time for a shower today. Oh well.


----------



## Bone Dancer

debbie5 said:


> Oh my...I dunno why, but for the life of me, I cannot find davelowe's part two of his making-cauldron-embers blog...


http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/104396-how-cold-burning-coals.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/98244-glowing-coals-effect.html

here is the two I have listed. They are basically the same.


----------



## debbie5

Hmmm...thnx but nope. I'm looking for daves cuz he makes it with a removable bowl-top so you can access lights if a bulb burns out.


----------



## aquariumreef

8 layer cake and hotdogs make a great meal.


----------



## scareme

GothicCandle said:


> i think i caught a cold. my throat is scratchy. blech!


You must have caught it in chat last night. Sorry. But I did wash my hands before I touched the doorknob.



aquariumreef said:


> 8 layer cake and hotdogs make a great meal.


8 layer Birthday cake? Sounds pretty good.


----------



## aquariumreef

Yeah, it was good. The advantages of making your own cake is that you can get it exactly how you want.


----------



## GothicCandle

scareme said:


> You must have caught it in chat last night. Sorry. But I did wash my hands before I touched the doorknob.


you!!!!! Damn you!!! this is the second cold i've had this year! i haven't been sick for years and this year i get sick twice?! already!?


----------



## Jaybo

Uggg....just finished pulling an all nighter working on a project with my oldest son. Made a giant squid from scratch for the kid's aquatic science class. I sent him to bed at midnight, and stayed up working on the squid until 15 minutes ago. Think I'll take the day off now and sleeeeeeeeeep.


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> Are you talking to me? I'll be there in a minute. Just give me five more minutes. Oh, what the heck, I'm parked here. I''l catch you later.


I waited......... and waited........... and waited.............. LOL



Jaybo said:


> Uggg....just finished pulling an all nighter working on a project with my oldest son. Made a giant squid from scratch for the kid's aquatic science class. I sent him to bed at midnight, and stayed up working on the squid until 15 minutes ago. Think I'll take the day off now and sleeeeeeeeeep.


Oh dear - I remember those days too!!!! Do you think ANY of the projects that kids bring to school are actually built by KIDS? LOL

Very tired tonight but enjoying the new job. Tomorrow I have my last actual class for the diploma I'm doing. Next month we have to do a presentation about the project we've been doing (mine was to update our website) and then it's graduation time the month after. It's been fun and fulfilling but I will be very glad when its over - getting up at 4:30 am is for much younger beings than I.....


----------



## debbie5

Morning!~ (swimswimswim)


----------



## debbie5

Hubby found the box of 'Ween stuff from the yard sale the other day. I received only a 2 minute chastisement. 
But, how do I know when I need to stop getting 'Ween stuff?? I mean, I STILL HAVE STORAGE SPACE! lol....until I have tombstones under the bed & skellies in the closet, I think I'm not "done".
Now, I need to try and find the only strand of orange Xmas lights I own for the campfire I'm still working on ..dear God, I have no clue where they are....


----------



## stagehand1975

debbie5 said:


> Hubby found the box of 'Ween stuff from the yard sale the other day. I received only a 2 minute chastisement.
> But, how do I know when I need to stop getting 'Ween stuff?? I mean, I STILL HAVE STORAGE SPACE! lol....until I have tombstones under the bed & skellies in the closet, I think I'm not "done".
> Now, I need to try and find the only strand of orange Xmas lights I own for the campfire I'm still working on ..dear God, I have no clue where they are....


We all have skellies in the closet.


----------



## stagehand1975

Seems to be the year for Halloween. The company I for is haveing there company picnic in June. Every year we pic a theme. This year they chose Halloween. The very week after we particapate in Relay for Life and the theme for that this year is holidays, we again chose Halloween. And the haunt I work for may be doing a July 13th survive the night put on by one of our local radio stations. Its going to be a busy year.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Hubby found the box of 'Ween stuff from the yard sale the other day. I received only a 2 minute chastisement.
> But, how do I know when I need to stop getting 'Ween stuff?? I mean, I STILL HAVE STORAGE SPACE! lol....until I have tombstones under the bed & skellies in the closet, I think I'm not "done".
> Now, I need to try and find the only strand of orange Xmas lights I own for the campfire I'm still working on ..dear God, I have no clue where they are....


Two minutes is a VERY long time to be on the listening end of a chastisement...you okay? Good luck finding the lights!


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Hubby found the box of 'Ween stuff from the yard sale the other day. I received only a 2 minute chastisement.
> But, how do I know when I need to stop getting 'Ween stuff??


When you can't put gas in the tank?:googly:

April 3 is:

Don't Go to Work Unless it's Fun Day - now I'm trying to figure out why I'm here:jol:

Tweed Day - I don't think I've ever owned anything tweedy.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Jaybo said:


> Uggg....just finished pulling an all nighter working on a project with my oldest son. Made a giant squid from scratch for the kid's aquatic science class. I sent him to bed at midnight, and stayed up working on the squid until 15 minutes ago. Think I'll take the day off now and sleeeeeeeeeep.


would love to see pics!!


----------



## Blackrose1978

ok I have got to get off the computer and get the guts out of the garage if I'm gonna work on them before work!


----------



## debbie5

(Shhhh..I still have my uber-glued, roof crawler skellie on the floor, on the other side of the bed....he's too delicate to store!)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Glad today is the last day i have to work this week. I'm sick of convicts.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Hubby found the box of 'Ween stuff from the yard sale the other day. I received only a 2 minute chastisement.
> But, how do I know when I need to stop getting 'Ween stuff?? I mean, I STILL HAVE STORAGE SPACE! lol....until I have tombstones under the bed & skellies in the closet, I think I'm not "done".
> Now, I need to try and find the only strand of orange Xmas lights I own for the campfire I'm still working on ..dear God, I have no clue where they are....


As we've discussed before, I think we are married to twins. I've heard the "done" speech a hundred times. I resent that at 54, I'm still getting letures like he's my father scolding me. I point out to him there are a hell of a lot of things I could be into that would be a lot worse. Drugs, alcohol, gambling. He should be glad it's just Halloween. As I typed that I thought, you know, they have help groups for those things. I wonder if there is a help group for Halloweeners? Hi, my name is Laura and I'm a Halloweener. 



stagehand1975 said:


> Seems to be the year for Halloween. The company I for is haveing there company picnic in June. Every year we pic a theme. This year they chose Halloween. The very week after we particapate in Relay for Life and the theme for that this year is holidays, we again chose Halloween. And the haunt I work for may be doing a July 13th survive the night put on by one of our local radio stations. Its going to be a busy year.


How great for you. I would love a whole year of Halloween. But then, as I just said, I'm an addict. I bet they will turn to you for decorations and ideas. Keep us up to date with what is going on. I envy you almost as much as if you had won the lottery.


----------



## debbie5

Damn! I KNEW i should have picked up that styrofoam I saw at Curbies...I need campfire rocks..

and on a totally different subject: this shopping week, I got a 14 pound turkey for free... NOMnomnomnomnom....

and...a friend who works in a convenience store just posted on FB how some chick just bought gas & tried to pay with half a $20 bill...

The Budding Bronx 

Der spring is sprung 
Der grass is riz 
I wonder where dem boidies is? 

Der little boids is on der wing, 
Ain't dat absoid? 
Der little wings is on de boid!


----------



## Spooky1

Primary is today. I guess I should go vote. I wish there was a none of the above option.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, no talking politics on the forum!:googly:


----------



## scareme

I was going to say Spooky1 should run. I'd vote for him.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Spooky1 said:


> Primary is today. I guess I should go vote. I wish there was a none of the above option.


Me too. I hate politics as it is. Nothing but mud-slinging and lies.


----------



## aquariumreef

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Me too. I hate politics as it is. Nothing but mud-slinging and lies.


Pretty much that.


----------



## aquariumreef

Oh, I had the HSQE's today, then the rest of the week also. I literally spent 7/8ths of my school day reading. Seriously, what's the point? 

And another thing that irks me is when your hitting on someone really heavy because you know it'll annoy them, only for them to no even notice. *fail


----------



## Draik41895

Yup, I'm making a zombie short this weekend


----------



## RoxyBlue

Post the video, Draik. We'd love to see it.

Not new recipe for the week - filet mignon cooked on the grill, fresh kiwi fruit, sliced cucumbers with malt vinegar and black pepper, steamed broccoli, and toasted sourdough bread with butter. Spooky1 likes the filet unadorned, but I dipped mine into a mix of mayonnaise, horseradish, and a touch of ketchup. Nom nom nom


----------



## Evil Queen

Fillet must be dipped in sour cream. Mmmmmm


----------



## Hairazor

Filet needs to be naked, just cook it and eat it.


----------



## aquariumreef

Me was wrong about them not noticing. 

Roxy, only Spooky's sounded good!


----------



## Jaybo

aquariumreef said:


> And another thing that irks me is when your hitting on someone really heavy because you know it'll annoy them, only for them to no even notice. *fail


OK, this cracks me up! You purposely tried to annoy someone, but instead they annoyed you?

Ha! That's funny!


----------



## aquariumreef

Yes I was, but then I realized he really was cute. That's him in my last post in meme form. 

But he is still kinda annoying.


----------



## aquariumreef

Iffy SFW rant begin. 


I keep my mouth clean at all times, bu this guy is making me want to scream obscenity. 
First he was all "That's cool your gay, how'd you find out" Then he made some promises I'm not going to say because they are privater, then we just talked, he got my picture, talked some more about how cute he is, then suddenly he says "I'll do that one day" then switches his mind, then switches again. %435& Keep your mind even! :angry:

Rant over.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

this sucks. our pipes broke and my bil had to turn off the water. and i get to stay at the house and wait on the plumber tomorrow.
*sigh*


----------



## Zurgh

At what point is a frozen ham not only way past expiration, but moved so far beyond haz-mat cleanup that it goes into family pet territory???

Also, I'm tired of my avatar again, any ideas, anyone? (And not a picture of my new pet ham...)


----------



## Blackrose1978

Dark Angel 27 said:


> this sucks. our pipes broke and my bil had to turn off the water. and i get to stay at the house and wait on the plumber tomorrow.
> *sigh*


Turn it to a positive!! just think you have a whole day to plot new halloweenie ideas!


----------



## Blackrose1978

Damn Easter is interfering with my Halloween!!! I have to stuff eggs this morning for our annual hunt! On a side note one of my boys is just as twisted as me!! For his birthday cake he wanted a steak on it. So thanks to a talented cake decorator she created a tbone out of icing for him this week for on top of his cake!! All he could do is drool and go MEAT!


----------



## debbie5

I want to learn how to play bagpipes, just so I can play "Crazy Train" like the kid on youtube.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh said:


> Also, I'm tired of my avatar again, any ideas, anyone? (And not a picture of my new pet ham...)


How about a red eyed tree frog?










It's a face that just makes you smile


----------



## scareme

Blackrose1978 said:


> Damn Easter is interfering with my Halloween!!! I have to stuff eggs this morning for our annual hunt! On a side note one of my boys is just as twisted as me!! For his birthday cake he wanted a steak on it. So thanks to a talented cake decorator she created a tbone out of icing for him this week for on top of his cake!! All he could do is drool and go MEAT!


Reminds me of my son. At school the teacher said when they asked the favorite food 99% answer pizza. Tyler said meat, any kind, just meat. But I never thought of a birthday cake. What a good idea. Do you have pictures?

Oh, and the egg stuffing, you could always surprise a kid or two by making them into skulls like this...


----------



## debbie5

There really is not much that is better than a perfectly cooked & seasoned steak.


----------



## Spooky1

Zurgh said:


> Also, I'm tired of my avatar again, any ideas, anyone? (And not a picture of my new pet ham...)


Perhaps something with a straight jacket? :googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, love the egg skulls


----------



## Hauntiholik

Zurgh said:


> Also, I'm tired of my avatar again, any ideas, anyone? (And not a picture of my new pet ham...)


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a great and totally demented picture, Haunti


----------



## scareme

I'm watching House Hunters and the people just saw a bathroom with a bidet. The husband said, "That's so small, what would you wash in there, babies?" LMAO


----------



## RoxyBlue

Men just don't know from bidets


----------



## debbie5

Just a reminder of a great place to find awesome FREE "toys". I'm going to print off several of them and sell them at the school's Halloween fundraiser dance, and use others in my haunt (I LOVE the life sized skull and skeleton). http://ravensblight.com/papertoys.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for posting that, Deb. I had it saved on my work computer, but not at home. That site has some amazing paper toys.


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks Deb, I want to try to make some of those too.


----------



## aquariumreef

Imma make one of those coffins eventually.


----------



## GothicCandle

looking at the websites my youtube videos have been embedded on and i'm so confused as to why. most of them which are not halloween sites(like hauntforum and a few related sites) but are news sites?? and one site which does not exist anymore but apparently it sold puppies...i wonder if they got shut down for being illegal because they embedded a video of my cat and dog on their site. ehhh, creepy much?? I think i might be tempted to not allow embedding of my videos but then i couldn't do so myself either. Also a lot of strange ones like simply called "C" no url and a few in russian???


----------



## debbie5

Re: eel pic above:
(singing)

"When you're down by the sea,
and an eel bites your knee,
that's a moray!"


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> re: Eel pic above:
> (singing)
> 
> "when you're down by the sea,
> and an eel bites your knee,
> that's a moray!"


lol :d


----------



## GothicCandle

why the hell has this video of mine been embedded onto a bikini waxing web site? and a site which sells guitars?


----------



## aquariumreef

More specifically, why did you take a video of it?


----------



## GothicCandle

aquariumreef said:


> More specifically, why did you take a video of it?


probably because i'd just gotten my first camcorder lol


----------



## aquariumreef

GothicCandle said:


> probably because i'd just gotten my first camcorder lol


Sorry, didn't realize how rude that sounded. :googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

Fast food for the first time in several months. I don't know why, but only the french fries are good.


----------



## Zurgh

I AM RESTORED... to fully 53%... Soon I'll be completely compressed (zipfile) manifest on Earth... it will take me a bit to decompress & reformat my self...

RoxyB, that's one cute, smile inducing froggie&#8230;
Sharkpants1, straight jackets are very, very nice&#8230;
Hauntie, that is a very interesting pic composition & style, quite soft-dementia-esq, with a touch of f'ed up &#8230; I like it&#8230;
Thanks ghouls, Yer' Gitin the juices a flowin&#8230; and you rock!

So now, you have got me thinking about some sort of My Lil' pony of the apocalypse-kinda thing + Chibi Cthulu + (Ponupy+silenthill) + Random mystery effect - Angler fish [for debbie5] + Alice through the looking glass (X) {my gnarled grasp of sanity} =&#8230; I think that I need more to work out the details... Moe Help Please?

And please spay or neuter your zombies, they are so hard to find excepting homes for ...:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Hubby was going to work, and I noticed he had cobwebs on the fly of his pants.....tee hee hee.....


----------



## goneferal

Going through some growing pains here, just finished the book Inside a Dog, just read this morning that the dog died, then just got a text that a good friend's dog just got put down. I've cried so much today. My baby will turn 9 next month and is getting white hairs all over (great dane/lab mix). I know, boring people's problems.


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> Re: eel pic above:
> (singing)
> 
> "When you're down by the sea,
> and an eel bites your knee,
> that's a moray!"


Strange but that appealed to me greatly - laughing out loud and Shane say's what's so funny - then he's laughing too!



goneferal said:


> Going through some growing pains here, just finished the book Inside a Dog, just read this morning that the dog died, then just got a text that a good friend's dog just got put down. I've cried so much today. My baby will turn 9 next month and is getting white hairs all over (great dane/lab mix). I know, boring people's problems.


Losing doggies isn't boring people's problems - it's very sad so I can understand your tears. I've been watching my old boy get more and more white hairs on his face - he's over 12 and its sad to watch old age creep up on him.

LOL Shane is still laughing at Deb LOL


----------



## Blackrose1978

Love the skull eggs!! I will try to get a picture of the steak cake uploaded later today. I am hoping the sun comes out so I can work on my first monster mud project!!


----------



## Blackrose1978

here is the cake


----------



## Dark Angel 27

My mouth is watering at the sight of that cake. nom nom nom!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Someone should have posted a Bad Pun Alert before AR and Deb posted:googly:


April 5 is Go For Broke Day - although it means take a chance, its placement in the last weeks before taxes are due seems somehow less than coincidental.


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> Someone should have posted a Bad Pun Alert before AR and Deb posted:googly:


Oboe you di'dant! :googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Goneferal, when we had to put down my first dog I cried till my eyes swelled shut and subsequent ones have not been any easier.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## debbie5

AR- thank you for the perfect synchronicity of posting that eel pic.

And now, I shall go take a nap, for I crewed the play today, and had a delicious turkey sub on the way home, topped off with a perfect orange so sweet and juicy, I was sad to eat it. ZZzzzzzzzzzzz.......


----------



## scareme

Blackrose, that t-bone looks good enough to eat. After reading about you stuffing eggs, that put me in the Easter mood. So I spent the morning decoupaging and glittering eggs. I feel so crafty now. 

Once while I was at work my hubby called to say he had to have our beloved cat put down. I was crying when one of our Docs walked into the room and asked what happened. After I explained he replied, "You're crying over a cat?" Then huffed and walked out of the room. I'd give that Doc a 0 on the compassionate scale.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Next time that doctor comes into the office whining about supplies he needs, just say "You crying over a syringe?" and huff at him:jol:

I cried when both our pets were put down - never gets any easier.


----------



## Hairazor

I wouldn't want that Doc for my care


----------



## Headless

Neither would I. Some people have no heart.


----------



## debbie5

Hauntiholik said:


>


----------



## RoxyBlue

Everyone has gone home already - I think that's a sign it's time for me to leave, too


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Steppenwolf- Magic Carpet ride - YouTube


You can't sit still while listening to that song!


----------



## GothicCandle

scareme said:


> Blackrose, that t-bone looks good enough to eat. After reading about you stuffing eggs, that put me in the Easter mood. So I spent the morning decoupaging and glittering eggs. I feel so crafty now.
> 
> Once while I was at work my hubby called to say he had to have our beloved cat put down. I was crying when one of our Docs walked into the room and asked what happened. After I explained he replied, "You're crying over a cat?" Then huffed and walked out of the room. I'd give that Doc a 0 on the compassionate scale.


If someone said that to me I'd have gotten so angry, just reading it makes me wanna yell at that guy! when we had to put our dog Ebony down the stupid nurse kept asking questions to update the dogs file, as if the dog would be continuing to see the vet after that day. I was too upset to actually tell her off though, but if someone said something as cruel as that, instead of just really stupid (what the hell does it matter how much the dog weighs? No, she's not eating much she has a frickin tumor in her stomach!) It would have made me get pretty loud pretty quickly.


----------



## Blackrose1978

phew all eggs are stuffed. either tonight or tomorrow morning I need to dye eggs with my boys!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

scareme said:


> Blackrose, that t-bone looks good enough to eat. After reading about you stuffing eggs, that put me in the Easter mood. So I spent the morning decoupaging and glittering eggs. I feel so crafty now.
> 
> Once while I was at work my hubby called to say he had to have our beloved cat put down. I was crying when one of our Docs walked into the room and asked what happened. After I explained he replied, "You're crying over a cat?" Then huffed and walked out of the room. I'd give that Doc a 0 on the compassionate scale.


I had a boss like that once and we clashed over animals. I was punished once for saving a kitten even though it had nothing to do with him or the company. I won't tell you what he did to me but I will tell you about the kitten.

About five years ago I was working HR in Tampa for a manufacturing plant and a man doing painting brought me a kitten that a feral cat in the factory had deserted (or maybe she was killed). Anyway it was young and had puncture holes in it's neck. It couldn't move it's back legs. I called the Humane society to come get it and they did but they told me they were going to kill it so I called my vet and brought it home. My vet was worried the puncture wounds were from a raccoon and maybe the kitten had rabies. It scratched both me and the vets assistant. It was also being eaten alive by fleas. He cleaned it up anyway and gave it all the shots (despite the young age). I named the kitten after the factory and kept it in a box for about a week (it couldn't move...he couldn't move his legs). No rabies. Anyway one day he cried and pooped and after that he started running around. I adopted him out after he turned into a plump adorable little orange kitten and have always regretted I didn't keep him. I did bring him back to the factory one last time for the painter to see. He was so happy and amazed to see how this mostly dead kitten turned into an adorable pet.


----------



## Hairazor

Yeah for you and the painter. Boo to an unfeeling boss!


----------



## aquariumreef

Made root beer flavored Wool Candy. (Cotton candy made during humid days makes short and crunchy shards instead of fluffy strings).


----------



## GothicCandle

PrettyGhoul said:


> I had a boss like that once and we clashed over animals. I was punished once for saving a kitten even though it had nothing to do with him or the company. I won't tell you what he did to me but I will tell you about the kitten.
> 
> About five years ago I was working HR in Tampa for a manufacturing plant and a man doing painting brought me a kitten that a feral cat in the factory had deserted (or maybe she was killed). Anyway it was young and had puncture holes in it's neck. It couldn't move it's back legs. I called the Humane society to come get it and they did but they told me they were going to kill it so I called my vet and brought it home. My vet was worried the puncture wounds were from a raccoon and maybe the kitten had rabies. It scratched both me and the vets assistant. It was also being eaten alive by fleas. He cleaned it up anyway and gave it all the shots (despite the young age). I named the kitten after the factory and kept it in a box for about a week (it couldn't move...he couldn't move his legs). No rabies. Anyway one day he cried and pooped and after that he started running around. I adopted him out after he turned into a plump adorable little orange kitten and have always regretted I didn't keep him. I did bring him back to the factory one last time for the painter to see. He was so happy and amazed to see how this mostly dead kitten turned into an adorable pet.


when one of my cousins(now 28 i think) was in highschool he and his girlfriend found a little black kitten, took it home and he and his girlfriend gave it a bath which caused it to be discovered to be a light grey tabby. They named her Gabby and she still lives at my uncles house healthy and happy.


----------



## Blackrose1978

My boys and I are always taking in strays. I had rescued a chiuaua/min pin mix and when owners couldn't be located I gave her to my friend who had just lost her chiuaua the week before. She really helped my friends kids heal. The day before I gave Electra ( thats what we named her) a stray cat showed up. Unfortunately the cat is still here!! The boys wouldn't let him go lol. I am too much a softy


----------



## debbie5

...thinking of making a pink coconut covered, cherry-almond bunny cake for my kids on Easter...things my mom used to do for me & my bro as a kid, that I've somehow forgottten to do for mine....


----------



## Zurgh

I wonder if I should call up Ludwig, Harpo, & Zeppo and get the old band back together...:googly:


----------



## GothicCandle

Blackrose1978 said:


> My boys and I are always taking in strays. I had rescued a chiuaua/min pin mix and when owners couldn't be located I gave her to my friend who had just lost her chiuaua the week before. She really helped my friends kids heal. The day before I gave Electra ( thats what we named her) a stray cat showed up. Unfortunately the cat is still here!! The boys wouldn't let him go lol. I am too much a softy


my cat was a stray, she and her two kittens just randomly showed up one cold winter's morning. We gave her kittens to some friends. My cat was mine, before i'd named her, before any real conscious thoughts occurred to me. I knew i couldn't keep all three but it was the mama cat who if I couldn't have kept her I'd have been so upset, even if we'd found a good home like her kittens got. my cat found me  perhaps the boys have simply found their cat, or the cat found them.


----------



## aquariumreef

http://musescore.com/user/24431/scores/44093

And so ends this relationship with Blue.


----------



## goneferal

Headless said:


> Strange but that appealed to me greatly - laughing out loud and Shane say's what's so funny - then he's laughing too!
> 
> Losing doggies isn't boring people's problems - it's very sad so I can understand your tears. I've been watching my old boy get more and more white hairs on his face - he's over 12 and its sad to watch old age creep up on him.
> 
> LOL Shane is still laughing at Deb LOL


Thanks! It means a lot.


----------



## scareme

Happy Friday everybody! How many are going to have a three day weekend? Or maybe even longer?


----------



## Headless

Four day weekend for us. Friday is done and dusted already though. It's been dreadful weather here today - storms, heavy rain and strong winds. Still blowing a gale outside. The forecast isn't looking that great for the rest of the weekend either. I spent most of the day on paper mache. I have only one more leg to shape out of chicken wire and figure out how to secure the remaining 7 in the shoes.


----------



## IMU

scareme said:


> Happy Friday everybody! How many are going to have a three day weekend? Or maybe even longer?


Good Friday and Easter Monday have been deleted from my workplace holiday schedule due to political correctness so there is no break in my work week.


----------



## debbie5

FOUR DAYS OF SOLITIDE have begun! Yay me!


----------



## Vlad

Good morning Laura and all, I'm working. Family sells company + merges it with German corporation = People mean nothing. Oh well, it's cat food money.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

IMU said:


> Good Friday and Easter Monday have been deleted from my workplace holiday schedule due to political correctness so there is no break in my work week.


yet one more bit of evidence that the world is going down the toilet. Too much political correctness. sheesh.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Off to buy some chicken wire. The season gets into full swing now.


----------



## Spooky1

Taking today and Monday off. Figured I'd get some work done around the house. I end up feeling crappy this morning and have a slight fever. So it may be flu for the weekend. Isn't that damn flu vaccine suppose to prevent the flu?


----------



## Blackrose1978

My kids have a four day weekend unfortunatly I have to work all 4 days! I actually have to work the next 6 days straight then off for 3 days.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm at work but expect no one is going to be around by early afternoon, so I might get to leave by 5 today - woot!

April 6 is:

National Walk to Work Day - almost 30 miles one way, not gonna happen

Plan Your Epitaph Day - Not a bad idea, actually....

Sorry Charlie Day - for anyone who has been spurned or rejected, and lived to tell the tale


----------



## debbie5

My 20 year old, very pretty identical twin nieces went in to Lowe's and got $30 worth of wood for 50 cents. While my inner feminist is railing about that inequity & unfairness, I also realize I need to send them shopping for me. Who knew hot twin-ness & batting eyelashes would get such a big discount??


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Spooky1 said:


> Taking today and Monday off. Figured I'd get some work done around the house. I end up feeling crappy this morning and have a slight fever. So it may be flu for the weekend. Isn't that damn flu vaccine suppose to prevent the flu?


LOL, not in everyone. Everytime I take it, I end up with a severe case of the flu, or pneumonia. So, I don't take it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Isn't that damn flu vaccine suppose to prevent the flu?


You got the mutant strain they didn't plan for:googly:


----------



## Draik41895

Only the Shadow knows!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday to All!!!!! Man, I had to read at least 10 pages of posts. It's been crazy at work so I haven't been scoping out the forum in a while. I miss you guys! I took today and Monday off. We used to have it off but we have gone Corporate America (sigh!) but I am using my days. 

Made potato salad and macaroni salad today. I made peanut butter eggs, coconut cream eggs, almond joy eggs and macaroons Wednesday night. Tomorrow night I get together with the SIL and friend Angi to put together the kid's baskets and hide the eggs for Easter. I'm glad to have this time off.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Time to check on the quikrete....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> My 20 year old, very pretty identical twin nieces went in to Lowe's and got $30 worth of wood for 50 cents. While my inner feminist is railing about that inequity & unfairness, I also realize I need to send them shopping for me. Who knew hot twin-ness & batting eyelashes would get such a big discount??


:lolkin: that's using your brain!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Client calls a few minutes ago wanting a proposal from us to provide industrial hygiene support services (hazmat surveys) for a school undergoing renovations and, oh, BTW, their proposal is due Tuesday next week, so could he get our proposal Monday morning?

Must....not....KILL!


----------



## debbie5

Why do raw onions (say, on a burger) make me horrifically thirsty!!?? Is it some kinda allergy?? WTH? It's not cuz they are secretly salted, I get the same effect if I prepare them.

EDIT: found this online: "Onions and garlic are very high in sulfur...same with eggs. Foods high in sulfur are natural chelators of heavy metals such as mercury. Usually people who have problems with heavy metals will experience some reactions to these foods...as they move the metals around."
Also, found info: that since onions are natural antifungals, I may be getting thirsty/yucky feeling from candida dying off & releasing toxins?? WTH? 
I'm gonna go drink another quart of water and watch a movie while my spray paint dries and I continue to chelate....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sorry to hear that 
This is why it didn't work:
http://www.naturalnews.com/033998_influenza_vaccines_effectiveness.html


Spooky1 said:


> Taking today and Monday off. Figured I'd get some work done around the house. I end up feeling crappy this morning and have a slight fever. So it may be flu for the weekend. Isn't that damn flu vaccine suppose to prevent the flu?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Geeeez Spooky, you had a flu shot and you got the flu. So what's the mystery in that ?


----------



## scareme

Vlad said:


> Good morning Laura and all, I'm working. Family sells company + merges it with German corporation = People mean nothing. Oh well, it's cat food money.


Glad to see your morning post again. I've missed it. I've been wondering about you, but understand work issues can be a real stress. Loyalty doesn't mean crap anymore. Glad to hear you're still working. **hug**


----------



## Zurgh

I'm not even sure what to think about this... Is it horror or humor?:googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

Forgot I can't read some books. Read 'The Marbury Lens', great book, but now I'm depressed again.


----------



## debbie5

I let the dog out....he started barking at something so I called him in. He now wants to go out again. Is it my fault that he forgot to pee the first time he went out?


----------



## Spooky1

Beginning to think I got some other bug than the flu. The fever is down and I don't feel quite so achy after taking some aspirin, and hope it's just a 24 hour thingy. Just hoping the headache goes away by tomorrow.


----------



## Headless

Dogs just love bright shiny things - they are so easily distracted. Sounds like Kitty on every other day!!!! 

I didn't get the flu shot this year because they were giving it mid last week and I had no intention of wasting my four days off being sick with the flu....


----------



## debbie5

The first and last time I got the flu shot, I got sick as a dog. Same with my kids. Even though I'm supposed to get one: never again. I think the virus just mutates too fast while spreading for the shot to really cover you. After we all got whooping cough despite the kids being fully vaccinated, I really doubt all the vaccine mumbo jumbo. The State Health Dep't never did explain to me how my kids could have picked it up....


----------



## aquariumreef

I think it works, _too a point._

Also, I made chocolate mousse. Chocolate always makes me happy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

When I worked in a biotech lab some years ago, some of the clients I dealt with were in the flu vaccine development business. Every year, they had only a matter of a few months from the time flu strains began to appear until the vaccine had to hit the market. It made for some tension )) and they had to go through the process every year since the strains of flu vary year to year.

The mix of flu strains in the vaccine is essentially based on best guess. According to the CDC, "The 2011-2012 flu vaccine will protect against the three influenza viruses that research indicates will be most common during the season. This includes an influenza A (H1N1) virus, an influenza A (H3N2) virus, and an influenza B virus." (http://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/disease/index.htm). If a strain arises that's not included in the yearly mix, you can get the flu even if you've had the shot.


----------



## scareme

When my asthma acts up It is in the form of coughing. The hospital I go to has three seperate waiting rooms. One time we went in, and as I sat there coughing my head off (mouth covered, of course) I heard someone say "Whooping cough" and the whole waiting room cleared out. It looked so funny I started laughing, which made my coughing even worse. I tried to tell people it was only asthma and not contagious, but I couldn't speak. When the nurse came out to call us she asked "Why are there two waiting rooms standing room only, and you have one all to yourself?" I couldn't tell her because it only made me laugh and cough more. I bet everyone stayed away when you and your kids had it debbie.


----------



## Headless

I can see some advantage to having it but I always struggle with the amount of chemicals we put into and on our bodies these days already.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's one Aquariumreef will appreciate






I think I need to work on my passagio


----------



## debbie5

scareme- it was the weirdest cough EVER. There was no tickle, no "warning" as to when you would cough. I'd be in mid-sentence, and have a coughing fit 'til I was breathless. Health Dept scrutinzed us like crazy cuz we were one of the first cases of the resurgence of whooping cough...they tried to track down where it came from (some kid at my daughter's summer camp) and gave up.They checked the batches of immunizations the girls had received to make sure it wasn't a failure of that..pretty creepy.


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> Here's one Aquariumreef will appreciate
> 
> Sh*t Choristers Say - YouTube
> 
> I think I need to work on my passagio


:googly: I really hate those people (especially the band geeks) who think they know everything about music. I was in line to be section leader for the Tenors, when a freshman got it instead. I really hate him.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I've finally found a person I can despise without feeling bad about it. My wife and I stopped to pick up her metformin prescription Wednesday. While we were waiting patiently for them to fill it, this random lady struck up a conversation with the lady sitting next to us (small southern town, kinda grew up here, getting ready to move ANYWHERE). Anyway to make a long story short, she started bashing one of my former bosses, who has been a family friend since I was 12 or 13 years old (almost 20 years). I defended the woman she was bashing, and the woman left the store. She went straight to where my former boss works, and convinced her I was saying all of these things. Needless to say, someone I have known and loved as a family friend for almost 20 years is now ticked off at me, and has banned me from the only gas station in town. So yeah, I'm kinda ticked.


----------



## scareme

I know not everyone like them, but I can't understand why. I love peeps!

http://www.businessnewsdaily.com/2316-peeps-facts.html/


----------



## aquariumreef

I can't stand uncooked marshmallows.

Phantom of the Opera at the Royal Albert Hall or Little Shop of Horror tonight?


----------



## debbie5

Hello, 3am. On my 3rd costume design for The Demon's cowboy themed school party. I love recycling clothes she has. Hubby's old jeans will become fringed cuffs a la Dale Evans and chaps, unless she opts for a skirt....then they will become a fringed wide denim bib collar with waist cincher.I love doing this stuff. Don't tell her I'm using the Ween skelly-sherrif's cowboy boots that have been under the spidery porch for 4 years!~ Can't say I know how to clean out the *inside* of cowboy boots, but I'm gonna figure it out. Might even spray paint them pink....I only wish my urban nerd cowboy brother could come in for the party and show the school his roping & lariat tricks!

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...717BD339BA40D7A685D2F304528A7D3BEE146&first=0


----------



## goneferal

Hairazor said:


> Goneferal, when we had to put down my first dog I cried till my eyes swelled shut and subsequent ones have not been any easier.


I had to interview 3 people the next day to take my old post and my eyes were so swollen shut and red from crying. I took it in stride and things worked out O.K. But thanks, it doesn't make it any easier, but it helps me explain to people, how their human people losses are as horrible as our doggie ones are.


----------



## debbie5

*BOO!*

did I scare you?


----------



## aquariumreef

No, not really.


----------



## debbie5

(stealing all of AR's sweets...)

NOW you are scared!!


----------



## Headless

Lucky I had already had a wine otherwise I would have been pretty scared...... honest.....


----------



## Headless

And yes - losing a pet can be exactly like losing a human member of the family. After spending my entire life surrounded by dogs it never ceases to amaze me how they become such an integral part of your life. When my old boy Hogan goes it's not going to be pretty. He has been one of my all time favorites after 35 years of breeding and showing Cockers. Even just the thought of it makes me get a sick feeling in my stomach.


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> (stealing all of AR's sweets...)
> 
> NOW you are scared!!


Aghhhhhhhhhhhhh! :googly:


----------



## debbie5

I made a late night run to the store to get strawberries...the berries were yucky looking, so I decided to switch food groups, and ended up buying a "Peter Rabbit" chocolate bunny & DEVOURING it!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

The pool is open; gotta get it cleared up now.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Happy Saturday!! I thought i would drop in before I go to my evil job!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Hello, 3am. On my 3rd costume design for The Demon's cowboy themed school party. I love recycling clothes she has. Hubby's old jeans will become fringed cuffs a la Dale Evans and chaps, unless she opts for a skirt....then they will become a fringed wide denim bib collar with waist cincher.I love doing this stuff. Don't tell her I'm using the Ween skelly-sherrif's cowboy boots that have been under the spidery porch for 4 years!~ Can't say I know how to clean out the *inside* of cowboy boots, but I'm gonna figure it out. Might even spray paint them pink....I only wish my urban nerd cowboy brother could come in for the party and show the school his roping & lariat tricks!
> 
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...717BD339BA40D7A685D2F304528A7D3BEE146&first=0


you have got to be one of the coolest mom's ever!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> I made a late night run to the store to get strawberries...the berries were yucky looking, so I decided to switch food groups, and ended up buying a "Peter Rabbit" chocolate bunny & DEVOURING it!


wow deb, i didn't know you were into veggie tales too! but you should also know that we're not supposed to sing that song. you need the improved version!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Going to look at a new house today. Hopefully, it'll be better than the last three. It definitely looks nicer.


----------



## debbie5

reading Hunger Games....getting nothing accomplished....except walking past my campfire project every once in a while to scavenge food or go to the loo....on page 119. Writing isn't fab but the plot is great. Kinda like how Stephen King writes- same thing. All plot.


----------



## aquariumreef

Snowed 4 inches last night.


----------



## Hauntiholik

There's a 4 year old little boy who's gone missing in my neighborhood. I can't imagine the panic the parents must be feeling.


----------



## Death's Door

Hauntiholik said:


> There's a 4 year old little boy who's gone missing in my neighborhood. I can't imagine the panic the parents must be feeling.


OK - I give up. What's this about. I can keep a secret - hell - I'll even give you an alibi.


----------



## Spooky1

Hope he's found safe soon, Haunti.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The boy was spotted at a park outside of the subdivision. I didn't hear if they found him


----------



## aquariumreef

Found a tub of butter in the fridge that expired more than a year ago.

Partying partying yeah!


----------



## debbie5

now on Hunger Games...book 2....


----------



## aquariumreef

This party is lamer than lamenisium.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It is sooooo nice and cool outside right now.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So the house I looked at today is pretty nice. While I was walking around it, one of the neighbors comes up and strikes up a conversation. During the course of the conversation, she tells me that three or four houses in the neighborhood decorate for Halloween, and they kinda compete to see who has best haunt. I REALLY want to move there now.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Careful , she might be just trying to bait you out to see if your one of those evil haunter people.
Good luck with the search.


----------



## aquariumreef

This party got fun when we started Quelf. I had to ask my foot permission to speak, call a person 'Groovybaby', and be a rapper. Groovybaby had to pretend her seat was a toilet and make flushing sounds, and Sweetcakes had to act like a goat and cheerleader with one hand on the floor.


----------



## scareme

You know, it's things like noodling and this that give us Okies a bad name. My daughter said at work they were talking about how old the kids were when they stopped hiding Easter eggs. One lady said her son is 25 and she hides cans of beer in the back yard for him and her husband to find. She makes them carry Easter baskets to carry the cans in. She said when she yells go the knock each other over trying to get out the back door. I told my son I miss hiding the eggs and having the kids find them. He said if I would put ten dollar bills in the eggs he would look for them. You know, cans of beer would be a lot cheaper than ten dollar bills. Dang, now I'm starting to think like a *******.


----------



## aquariumreef

Or you could do dollars.


----------



## debbie5

or butter.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> or butter.


for some reason this made me think of peanut butter inside kongs for dogs...butter inside easter eggs?


----------



## Headless

I'm sorry but an Easter Egg Hunt is and EASTER EGG hunt.. Beer???? LOL Nahhhhh

Butter inside chocolate eggs... Nahhhhhhhh

Now I have a problem - perhaps someone can make some suggestions. I bought these - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/260874174631?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_6392wt_841
For the 21st birthday - being a Moulin Rouge theme. Now we aren't sure what to do with them. Any ideas?????


----------



## debbie5

Eggs & toast & solitude for breakfast. Yum!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Headless said:


> Now I have a problem - perhaps someone can make some suggestions. I bought these - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/260874174631?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_6392wt_841
> For the 21st birthday - being a Moulin Rouge theme. Now we aren't sure what to do with them. Any ideas?????


It's a necklace pendant right? You could make an Eiffel Tower charm bracelet or replace the loop and add french hooks and make earrings.

Maybe a key chain charm?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I'm now going to spend the next few hours cooking. 
Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## debbie5

Buy black vinyl studded dog collars at dollar store (you can buckle more than one together to make it bigger if needed). . Use awl to poke small holes around bottom of collar. Use jump rings (from Micheal's, etc) to hang (alternating) Eiffel towers and a round crystal bead all along bottom of collar. Do not use faceted bead or they get scratchy.

Or, snip off top bead and use as cake toppers . Or re-sell them..LOL.


----------



## pyro

boo to all happy easter


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> or butter.


That'd be really funny, but you'd butter not really do it!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nap time.


----------



## aquariumreef

One day I'll get aquarium photography down. <_<


----------



## Headless

Thanks Haunti & Deb. There are 100 of them and about 60 guests - I did think perhaps a key chain charm - the original idea was as part of the party favors which include little red velvet bags of chocolate hearts.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Happy Easter to all my Haunt family


----------



## debbie5

I TOLD my parents that going out to dinner with my 93 year old grandmother (who has Alzheimer's ) was a bad idea. Next year, they can tie me to a fire ant hill instead.....yikes. Nothing like 2 hours of LOUD, inappropriate comments in a restaurant. Never again.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You or your grandmother Deb?? hehehehehehehe


debbie5 said:


> I TOLD my parents that going out to dinner with my 93 year old grandmother (who has Alzheimer's ) was a bad idea. Next year, they can tie me to a fire ant hill instead.....yikes. Nothing like 2 hours of LOUD, inappropriate comments in a restaurant. Never again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, Jeff

I meant to get to bed at a reasonable hour, but here it is after midnight and I'm still up. I blame it mostly on the Feds - had to get the tax return reviewed so we could get it sent out. Now all we have to do is get the state return completed and we're set until next year.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> I TOLD my parents that going out to dinner with my 93 year old grandmother (who has Alzheimer's ) was a bad idea. Next year, they can tie me to a fire ant hill instead.....yikes. Nothing like 2 hours of LOUD, inappropriate comments in a restaurant. Never again.


I know what you mean deb. My birth mother is the worst customer ever. 9 times out of 10 she is very rude to the servers. i hate taking her out to eat. but i'm about to do it again come mother's day


----------



## Headless

LOL Jeff - awww poor Deb. My grandmother had Alzheimer's and I remember when I brought my baby girl home to meet mum and dad for the first time she went on and on asking who's baby was this and why did we all have to look after it. When she started saying we should take it out the front of the house and leave it there for the mother to find again we thought we should probably keep her away. 

Now here's a question - my daughter was home for part of the weekend and in the course of conversation in relation to speeches at her 21st she asks me not to let Shane refer to her as his/our daughter at the party. He isn't her natural father but in the 5 years he's been in our lives he has been more of a father to her than her natural father who lives less than 10 minutes away, and never contacts her. Shane loves her like his own daughter and thought he was doing the right thing by introducing her as "our" daughter to some people a while back. His son (only child) who is 32 never contacts him as their relationship suffered through the previous marriage breakdown where son took his mother's side. 

My daughter says she cares for him but she says it's been she and I all these years and she feels like I've been both her Mum & her Dad and doesn't want to have to go through the whole explanation that he's not her natural father and where the father is. I know it's going to really hurt Shane and I'm just not quite sure how to approach it. He thought he was doing the right thing by embracing her as his own but clearly she has not warmed to it quite as much as he has. 

Why can life be so difficult at times......


----------



## aquariumreef

I got stung by one of these. Hurts like a llama.


----------



## aquariumreef

I don't know how I missed it, but VC3 came out on the 2nd.




And I got in!


----------



## debbie5

Oh, Headless. I'm so sorry. But then again, what a compliment to you that your daughter feels so connected to you for doing two jobs all those years. It may just be too fresh for her to wriggle her mind around Shane's role. That's a tough issue there. Hopefully, as time goes on she will realize while she may have an absent father, she still has a Dad right in the same house with her. At least she's up front with how she feels and isn't hiding what she feels. That she can do that is a compliment to your work in raising her.


----------



## scareme

aquariumreef said:


> I don't know how I missed it, but VC3 came out on the 2nd.
> Eric Whitacre's Virtual Choir 3, 'Water Night' - YouTube
> And I got in!


Congrats! Which one is you?


----------



## scareme

Headless said:


> LOL Jeff - awww poor Deb. My grandmother had Alzheimer's and I remember when I brought my baby girl home to meet mum and dad for the first time she went on and on asking who's baby was this and why did we all have to look after it. When she started saying we should take it out the front of the house and leave it there for the mother to find again we thought we should probably keep her away.
> 
> Now here's a question - my daughter was home for part of the weekend and in the course of conversation in relation to speeches at her 21st she asks me not to let Shane refer to her as his/our daughter at the party. He isn't her natural father but in the 5 years he's been in our lives he has been more of a father to her than her natural father who lives less than 10 minutes away, and never contacts her. Shane loves her like his own daughter and thought he was doing the right thing by introducing her as "our" daughter to some people a while back. His son (only child) who is 32 never contacts him as their relationship suffered through the previous marriage breakdown where son took his mother's side.
> 
> My daughter says she cares for him but she says it's been she and I all these years and she feels like I've been both her Mum & her Dad and doesn't want to have to go through the whole explanation that he's not her natural father and where the father is. I know it's going to really hurt Shane and I'm just not quite sure how to approach it. He thought he was doing the right thing by embracing her as his own but clearly she has not warmed to it quite as much as he has.
> 
> Why can life be so difficult at times......


Wow! That's a tuff one, and it really puts you in the middle. Is there anyway she can start out by making introductions and telling people she feels like you're both her Mum and Dad, and then introducing Shane as someone important in both of your lives. Maybe Shane would see it as a compliment to you and not as a slight to him. If not could you let her know that explaining Shane's roll in your family would be pretty minor compared to the riff it might cause in you family? A tuff one indeed.


----------



## Hauntiholik

April 9th is....

* Name Yourself Day - Don't like your given name? Pick any name you want today!

* Winston Churchill Day - today marks the day that Winston Churchill Day was made an honorary US citizen in 1963.

* National Cherish an Antique Day - Stop to admire that ancient item of yours today because it's a window to the past' not to mention it could be worth a fortune. Cha-ching!

* National Chinese Almond Cookie Day

* Dyngus Day - Dyngus Day, also spelled Dingus Day, is a Polish Holiday.

Guys, on this day you get to wet the ladies down. Sprinkling or drenching with *WATER* is your goal. Chase after the ladies with squirt guns, buckets, or other containers of water.

Yes ladies, you can strike back. Ladies , you get your revenge on Tuesday, when tradition has it that you throw dishes or crockery back at the boys. It has become increasingly popular for the ladies to get their revenge on Monday, tossing water back at the boys.


----------



## Spooky1

Throwing water vs. throwing dishes or crockery. That doesn't seem equal.


----------



## Vlad

> You or your grandmother Deb?? hehehehehehehe


You beat me to it Jeff, lol. heehee


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless, perhaps Shane could introduce her as the lovely young woman that he loves like a daughter. I can't imagine anyone having an objection to that.


----------



## debbie5

That choir is simultaneously amazing and creepily Big Brother-ish, man-as-cog...

nice job AR.


----------



## Hairazor

aquariumreef said:


> I don't know how I missed it, but VC3 came out on the 2nd.
> And I got in!


What a feat!! Hot dang to you!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Scareme said:


> Congrats! Which one is you?


Thanks! I haven't had time to go through all the faces yet, and not entirely sure I even got shown video-wise. :googly:


debbie5 said:


> That choir is simultaneously amazing and creepily Big Brother-ish, man-as-cog...
> 
> nice job AR.


Thanks, I love that song. The Women's Choir, Advanced Women's Choir, Men's Choir, and Vivace Choir all did that song together at the last choir concert. At least 100 people, meaning.  


Hairazor said:


> What a feat!! Hot dang to you!!


Thanks! It really wasn't hard, I just got worried when I didn't hear back from them! 

And I officially re-name myself Frankelborkingemore.


----------



## Jaybo

Spooky1 said:


> Throwing water vs. throwing dishes or crockery. That doesn't seem equal.


Seems fair to me. If I hose down Dixie with a water hose, I probably deserve a dish to the head. LOL!

Oh, but I would SO enjoy the moment before being rendered unconscious by crockery!

Today I shall be known as Balthasar Otto Wolfe the Third.


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> I don't know how I missed it, but VC3 came out on the 2nd.
> 
> And I got in!


I waved at you - did you see me?

Beautiful piece of music, and that took some major coordination to pull together.


----------



## debbie5

I'm chewing thru a big bowl of Raisin Bran. It's like cow food.


Moo.

My name is Bessie. I'm a Brown Swiss.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, need a name for the day....how about Felicity Wellington S'more?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Today, My name is Amanita Von Diesel.


----------



## scareme

You can address me as Tatiana Nikolaevna Romanova.


----------



## Zurgh

If it pleases you, and just for today, I may now be summoned by simply calling out 'Lord Arthur Harcourt Juliet-Marie MacWobblecarpflinger-Moonflowerstars the Third, 2.8 & ½'... :googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

You may call me Autumn Zephyr Moonstone.


----------



## debbie5

MOOOooooooooooo....


----------



## Dixie

When Jaybo, err, Balthasar told me it was pick your own name day, I told him I wanted to be called Maggie.

Course, then I read y'alls answers, and I feel kinda.... simple, LMAO.


----------



## scareme

Dixie said:


> When Jaybo, err, Balthasar told me it was pick your own name day, I told him I wanted to be called Maggie.
> 
> Course, then I read y'alls answers, and I feel kinda.... simple, LMAO.


Maggie May is my absolute favorite song. So if you go by Maggie, don't be surprised if I sing to you. By the way, In case noone remembers me, I'm the second daughter of the last Tzar of Russia.


----------



## Hairazor

Just call me Ms. Scaboondalah


----------



## aquariumreef

I've been on a Roy Rodger's binge for about 3 days now.


----------



## Dixie

He. SERIOUSLY. Just sprayed me down with water.

Off to find some crockery.


----------



## Spooky1

Call me Mr. Icandodge flyingcrockery


----------



## GothicCandle

why is it that out of all my friends, and out of all their friends I am the only one who ever bothers with practical questions like "how are we getting there? How are we getting home? What time are we meeting there? WHERE are we meeting?" It's like my friends think we are all going to magically appear at the right place and the right time without ever telling the other person!


----------



## aquariumreef

GothicCandle said:


> why is it that out of all my friends, and out of all their friends I am the only one who ever bothers with practical questions like "how are we getting there? How are we getting home? What time are we meeting there? WHERE are we meeting?" It's like my friends think we are all going to magically appear at the right place and the right time without ever telling the other person!


They sound like fails. I think it's really important to know schedules.


----------



## Evil Queen

Dixie said:


> He. SERIOUSLY. Just sprayed me down with water.
> 
> Off to find some crockery.


One time my hubby kept flicking water at me from his _almost_ empty water bottle. He thought it was really funny. I kept telling him he was gonna regret it. About 15 minutes later I put some water in a bucket and came out where he was sitting on the couch. He thought he was safe, she'd never throw water on the couch. He was also holding our youngest who was about a year old, he thought he was safe, she'd never throw water on me while I'm holding the baby. 
He was wrong.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Call me Mr. Icandodge flyingcrockery


We can also call you Mr KnowsBetterThanToThrowWaterOnHisWife:jol:


----------



## Blackrose1978

What a day that don't seem to be ending!!


----------



## Dixie

This thread is cracking me up.

Jaybo is behind me screaming "Live Dangerously Spooky1!!!" haha. Poor Jaybo. I bet Roxy can throw crockery all the way to Texas!

LOL Mal, I wouldnt have thought it either. Good one!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That Jaybo is such an instigator:devil::googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

I got my sister with about a cup of ice water. Too bad she also has a cold! :lol:


----------



## debbie5

Book Three..Hunger Games. My eyes are going to fall out.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Dixie said:


> Jaybo is behind me screaming "Live Dangerously Spooky1!!!" haha. Poor Jaybo. I bet Roxy can throw crockery all the way to Texas!


As long as she doesn't aim for me. Then I would love to see how far she can throw crockery!


----------



## scareme

Wow, this place is dangerous tonight. It's a duck and weave kind of evening.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's what happens when you start throwing things:


----------



## debbie5

Lookie what Jaybo was doing tonight!!


----------



## scareme

There will come a day they will regret encourgaging him to throw dishes. Things that seem cute at 10 mo., aren't so cute at 2 or three years of age, are a pain in the butt at six, and forget about anything older than that.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Lookie what Jaybo was doing tonight!!
> Breaking dishes at a Greek restaurant in Buenos Aires - YouTube


Man is Dixie going to be pissed! That was her wedding china!


----------



## debbie5

scareme said:


> There will come a day they will regret encourgaging him to throw dishes. Things that seem cute at 10 mo., aren't so cute at 2 or three years of age, are a pain in the butt at six, and forget about anything older than that.


LOL, scareme. My first thoughts were: "He's gonna dent the fridge or whack himself in the mouth." Nothing beats experience.


----------



## aquariumreef

My new favorite cotton candy flavor is creamsicle.


----------



## Zurgh

Does this hat make me look dead?


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> Oh, Headless. I'm so sorry. But then again, what a compliment to you that your daughter feels so connected to you for doing two jobs all those years. It may just be too fresh for her to wriggle her mind around Shane's role. That's a tough issue there. Hopefully, as time goes on she will realize while she may have an absent father, she still has a Dad right in the same house with her. At least she's up front with how she feels and isn't hiding what she feels. That she can do that is a compliment to your work in raising her.


Thanks Deb. Yes she and I have a very close relationship.



scareme said:


> Wow! That's a tuff one, and it really puts you in the middle. Is there anyway she can start out by making introductions and telling people she feels like you're both her Mum and Dad, and then introducing Shane as someone important in both of your lives. Maybe Shane would see it as a compliment to you and not as a slight to him. If not could you let her know that explaining Shane's roll in your family would be pretty minor compared to the riff it might cause in you family? A tuff one indeed.





RoxyBlue said:


> Headless, perhaps Shane could introduce her as the lovely young woman that he loves like a daughter. I can't imagine anyone having an objection to that.


The problem isn't so much with what he or she says - it's telling HIM that she wants it this way. Having been rejected by his own son he's kind of clung to her a little more so it just makes it difficult to find a way to approach the subject. I'm going to have to do it though as he has started working on his speech....



Zurgh said:


> Does this hat make me look dead?


LOL Zurgh that is just disturbing in all the good (bad) ways.

Long day today. 11 days until the 21st - still so much to do!!!! OMG I think I'm going to have a heart attack LOL


----------



## Jaybo

debbie5 said:


> Lookie what Jaybo was doing tonight!!
> Breaking dishes at a Greek restaurant in Buenos Aires - YouTube


Did ya see my smooth moves? Eat your heart out Travolta!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Windy and a few flakes of snow. Brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> We can also call you Mr KnowsBetterThanToThrowWaterOnHisWife:jol:


Usually, unless someone Triple Dog dares Me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Usually, unless someone Triple Dog dares Me.


With the outcome being a name change to Mr SleepsOnTheCouchForAWeek:googly:

April 10 is:

Golfer's Day - My boss will be glad to hear that, being an avid golfer and all

National Siblings Day - I have seven siblings to celebrate


----------



## Blackrose1978

Experiencing technical difficulties today! I decided to take a break from editing my tshirt design to back to work on my leprechaun head only to find that it had shrunken and caved in!!! And since the paper mache stuck to the great stuff I can't just pull it back into position. So now a lot more mache work to build up!


----------



## Dixie

Omg, I have no siblings!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, you do, Dixie - all the HauntForum family are your brothers and sisters.


Now just make sure you name us all in your will:googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Got woken up at 7 am by the lady calling to tell us we got the house I wanted! Now I'm wide awake.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats on the new house, Bio!


----------



## Hauntiholik

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Got woken up at 7 am by the lady calling to tell us we got the house I wanted! Now I'm wide awake.


Congrats!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay, Bio


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Thanks, everyone! Now I can do a PROPER home haunt, lol


----------



## scareme

Great news Bio! So happy for you.

The hat looks good on you Zurgh. I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Evil Queen

Woot for Bio!


----------



## aquariumreef

Go Bio! :googly:

I'm celebrating with my sister by staying home because she is sick.  And I'll play some online games with my bro.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Got any pictures of the new digs.


----------



## Spooky1

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Got woken up at 7 am by the lady calling to tell us we got the house I wanted! Now I'm wide awake.


Congrats on the new house. Post a picture!


----------



## debbie5

Two days of being fat and lifting theater flats & props in & out of the van. Today was an all women crew, and most of the women are young and little wisps. It definitely was a day I was happy to have my Polish Plow-Woman genes so I could help out. Me strong like BULL!!
My ass is KICKED right now. It's good to get a good workout, though....I'm washing the Demon & going off to karaoke in an hour or so...need to sing so I don't fall asleep at 8pm. Might sing some Peter Frampton: "I wantchooooooo...ta show me the wayyyyy..."


----------



## aquariumreef

Debbie must be a muscle-builder.  What show were the flat's for? 

I spent my day finishing notes for the acapella arrangement of the Overture from Phantom I started a while back. Now I just gotta fix a couple little parts I'm not entirely happy with and get dynamics in.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Recipe of the week - season thin sliced chicken breast with white and cayenne pepper; saute in sesame oil and butter until lightly browned; toss in some cashews, steamed broccoli and bok choy; sprinkle with soy sauce and heat through; and serve over rice. VERY yum!


----------



## aquariumreef

Roxy, you need to start sending food to us.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, AR, I'm sure your mom can cook up a good meal for you

N Fantom posted this hilarious video over in one of the Games threads and it just has to be shared here:


----------



## Dixie

OMG, thats hilarious.

Now, I'm off to figure out how fast she can run. Gotta grab some paper, maybe draw a diagram or get a calculator or something. If she runs one mile a minute.....


----------



## scareme

I remember once in school, teacher asked if 5lbs. of feathers or 5 lbs. of iron weighed more, and some students argued about the answer.


----------



## Hairazor

MPH = speechless

Another speechless from Scareme!


----------



## debbie5

AR- original musical for kids based on "Androcles & The Lion". We had a standing room only crowd today of 250 people in a local library's community room. Fire code only allowed that many people in. I like that there are jokes for kids in it as well as ones for parents.


----------



## Zurgh

I want a rock to wind a piece of string around...


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> AR- original musical for kids based on "Androcles & The Lion". We had a standing room only crowd today of 250 people in a local library's community room. Fire code only allowed that many people in. I like that there are jokes for kids in it as well as ones for parents.


Hmm, I've never heard of that story before. And congrats on such a full house!


----------



## Headless

Great news Bio! Congratulations.

Scareme - that doesn't surprise me one bit. And I remember a similar question being asked when I was at school. 

So tired tonight after a really hectic work day. Enjoying the new job though - wishing it was a permanent gig. Evidently the reason why the current assistant didn't get the job to fill in for the more senior one (which is the role I'm doing) is that her work so lacks attention to detail that the CEO didn't want her doing the job for 5 weeks....


----------



## debbie5

'Morning! (swimming by in the fish tank...)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Morning Deb!


----------



## Hauntiholik

April 11th is....
* Barber Shop Quartet Day

* Eight Track Tape Day 

* National Cheese Fondue Day


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> 'Morning! (swimming by in the fish tank...)


Ima sick my zoanthids on you for going in my tank! :googly:


Hauntiholik said:


> April 11th is....
> * Barber Shop Quartet Day


Lottsa love for my fellow 2nd tenors-we just love getting all the melodies!


----------



## RoxyBlue

In honor of Barbershop Quartet Day:


----------



## debbie5

FONDUE DAY!! OOooooo...I'm going out to buy some good bread! CHEESE FONDUE!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tomorrow is HauntForum's birthday. According to the calendar listing: "On April 12, 2004 the Unpleasant Street Forums were born. In June of 2006 we moved the forums to HauntForum.com and thus the site as you know it was born."


----------



## scareme

Sounds like a good reason for a party to me. Of course opening an new box of cereal, cleaning the lint trap or replacing the batteries in the smoke alarm are all good reasons to party to me. I just like to party.


----------



## debbie5

$57 for an 8 year old's sneakers, and that's ON SALE and with no State tax. We tried cheap sneakers and clearance sale Converse this past year..they just make her wonky hip hurt. I'm happy she's in a good, cushy pair of Nikes again but>>> OMG.


----------



## Dixie

I had to pay $105 for a pair of em for the boy kid at Christmas. That SMACKED!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i bet!


----------



## debbie5

OH THANK YOU HALLOWEEN GODS!

I made a simpatico, theatre nerd-friend working on the play. Guess what? He's a professional magician! He works as a wizard character, doing all kinds of hand & prop magic, and he's pretty sure he can work the elementary school's Ween dance! FREE. He also is running a haunted house in the local mall & asked me to help out on that. SCHWEET!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Hoo hoo, Debbie's got a boyfreind!


----------



## Blackrose1978

Ok after a grueling day at work I finally had a chance to catch up on the forum!!

Bio: Congrats on the new House

Roxy: That chicken sounds divine

Debbie: You lucky duck!

I have tommorow off so catch up time! Going to start the leprechaun's body tonight and monster mud it tommorow!


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> OH THANK YOU HALLOWEEN GODS!
> 
> I made a simpatico, theatre nerd-friend working on the play. Guess what? He's a professional magician! He works as a wizard character, doing all kinds of hand & prop magic, and he's pretty sure he can work the elementary school's Ween dance! FREE. He also is running a haunted house in the local mall & asked me to help out on that. SCHWEET!!


That is soooooo coool!!!!!! lucky!!!!


----------



## debbie5

BOYFRIEND? Oh my word, no. I have one man in my life already...if that ends, I'm joining the convent. Three hots & a cot and QUIET. Sounds good to me.


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> BOYFRIEND? Oh my word, no. I have one man in my life already...if that ends, I'm joining the convent. Three hots & a cot and QUIET. Sounds good to me.


:googly:

I want chocolate soo bad right now.


----------



## aquariumreef

I found a chocolate square! :wub:


----------



## Death's Door

Ah I miss you guys. I have been sooo busy at work that I couldn't wind my butt or scratch my watch. Can't even log in for a few minutes. This needs to stop. Sitting here eating the last of the jelly beans - I saved the black ones for last. 

Bio - Congrats on the new digs!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Smoked oysters - it's what's for dinner


----------



## Zurgh

Like out of the can smoked oysters, RoxyB... or fresh out of the sea, HOT off the smoker on the half shell, seasoned & smoked to perfection, dripping with the FLAVOR...


----------



## debbie5

(adding "oysters" to the list of foods I'm too chicken to try...)


----------



## Spooky1

Zurgh said:


> Like out of the can smoked oysters, RoxyB... or fresh out of the sea, HOT off the smoker on the half shell, seasoned & smoked to perfection, dripping with the FLAVOR...


Out of can. It's much easier. 

Debbie you haven't lived until you've eaten raw oysters on the half shell, with some cocktail sauce. yum!


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> Smoked oysters - it's what's for dinner


You ca keep those, I've seen the insides of clams. 

I feel bad, I literally just caught myself telling someone their portrait set was horrible because their friends baby was ugly.


----------



## Zurgh

Canned or fresh, oysters! A Bivalve with FLAVOR-TUDE! Wonder if it would be good on pizza, too???


----------



## debbie5

AR- most fresh babies *are* ugly-ish. My 1st daughter looked like a baby chimp at birth. Good thing Dr. Zira helped out at the birthing...


----------



## Zurgh

(adding "fresh ugly babies" to the list of foods I'm too squeamish to prepare...)


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> AR- most fresh babies *are* ugly-ish. My 1st daughter looked like a baby chimp at birth. Good thing Dr. Zira helped out at the birthing...


 TMI debbie.

This baby just had that weird mouth and lumpy body, but it can't have been less than 6 months. I don't really know baby's. :l


----------



## Zurgh

FYI, AR, "babies" are those really small humans that are post-embryonic and pre-toddler. Sort of like a lawn gnome. Hatched from large crystal eggs, they tend to swarm in low, dark places. All the better to catch there natural prey... the winged vole.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

We got the house! we get to move the first of may.


----------



## Zurgh

Congrats, BHC!!! 
I hope you do well in your new house.


----------



## Zurgh

And on a completely unrelated note...








Baby food, just like granny Z used to make!
Nom nom nom!!!!:googly:


----------



## Headless

Congrats Bio - good luck with the move.

I've almost survived two weeks in the new job!!!!!! yay me. It's been really good though.


----------



## debbie5

Congrats on the house, Bio! Happy packing!

Another day of crewing the play...going to take a prophylactic Aleve soon..


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nothing new to report. ugh.


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 12 is:

Big Wind Day - Mother Nature was celebrating this one a bit early around here

Russian Cosmonaut Day

Cream of Flying Vole Day - okay, I just made that up


----------



## Hairazor

Cream of Flying Vole Day - okay, I just made that up[/QUOTE]

My flying vole will be so disappointed!


----------



## RoxyBlue

When somebody spends 15 minutes in the company bathroom, chances are good that one second spritz of air freshener is not going to do the job.....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

RoxyBlue said:


> When somebody spends 15 minutes in the company bathroom, chances are good that one second spritz of air freshener is not going to do the job.....


*snort* Thanks Roxy, now I get to figure out how to clean coffee out of my keyboard, lol

Thanks for the well wishes, folks! This is the house I told you about before, where the whole neighborhood decorates for 'Ween. The lady who owns it said that a couple of the neighbors I had met when we went out to look at the place called her and recommended us, which helped with her decision to let us have it. I'm going in a few minutes to gather boxes so we can start packing.


----------



## Lunatic

Congratulations on the new house BHC! Sounds like the perfect location. Good luck!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Bio, on the new "Halloween" house. Sounds like you'll like your new neighbors.


----------



## debbie5

Bio, now you have to think of some small prop to give to your new Ween neigbors!! Might I suggest a homemade shrunken head?


----------



## aquariumreef

Just got a call from my mom saying my sister was put in the ER because she puked up blood and has internal bleeding. This week is starting to suck.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh no, AR, hope for the best


----------



## aquariumreef

I am, she's going to be there overnight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, AR, I'm sorry to hear that. That's a scary situation.


----------



## Spooky1

AR, hope your sister is better soon.


----------



## scareme

Sorry to hear about your sister AR. Hope she's feeling better soon.

Bio, if you looking for packing boxes, there are always a lot of free ones on craigslist. Sounds like you've got a great neighborhood to haunt in.


----------



## aquariumreef

There's not much I can do to help her, unfortunately. I'll pass on your messages, she's having her first surgery and is worried.

In the meantime I got a very rough draft of the overature I could use critiquing on. :l
http://musescore.com/user/24431/scores/44893
I apologize for the poor synthetic 'ahhs' on the site.


----------



## debbie5

the 'lo"s wont work...too hard on the tongue.

You amaze me, child! Good work!


----------



## aquariumreef

Ok, those'll be an easy change, thanks!


----------



## aquariumreef

Sister got out of surgery about 30 minutes ago, but is going to stay in the hospital until tomorrow. All's goodish, she had 12 ulcer's in her stomach and some were bleeding. That explains why she said she felt like she was being stabbed on Tuesday. Anyways, she's all hopped up on morphine and is acting like a confused and crying 3 year old. She wanted bread and cheese, stuffed animals, and me to be there. She was still in a lot of pain and it was hard talking to her like that. I've never realized how important she is to me, and how I'd feel if soothing ever happened to her.


----------



## Headless

Welcome Friday my friend....

A good news phone call tonight to say that I may have an additional 8 weeks to get all the work done for my Diploma. I am a grateful girl for the extra time I can tell you. Now at least this weekend I can focus on finishing everything for my daughter's 21st next weekend and not be worrying about the study as well.... Phew....

AR I am an only child so I don't know what it's like to have siblings but I value those I love so very much that I worry for them each and every day. 12 Ulcers!!! OMG. Poor thing. I'd be there in a heartbeat.

Busy weekend gearing up for the party. I must try to take some photos of the things I've been working on.


----------



## Spooky1

aquariumreef said:


> Sister got out of surgery about 30 minutes ago, but is going to stay in the hospital until tomorrow.


12 ulcers? Holy smokes, what has that girl been eating? Glad to hear the surgery went well. Our thoughts are with you all and hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to hear your sister got through her first surgery successfully. How old is this child and what kind of stress has she been living with to end up getting *12* ulcers?!?



aquariumreef said:


> In the meantime I got a very rough draft of the overature I could use critiquing on. :l
> http://musescore.com/user/24431/scores/44893
> I apologize for the poor synthetic 'ahhs' on the site.


I see you must have access to some basso profundo types

You've definitely captured the flavor and feel of the original piece. If there are words that have to be sung at the tempo given for those sixteenth note runs, it will not surprise me to hear that several singers end up sticking pins into voodoo doll effigies of you:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

AR glad to hear things are looking up for your sister. Now,I wish for a full recovery for her.

Intriguing piece, acapella Phantom


----------



## debbie5

Went to my first garage sale of 2012. Got a LOT of stuff for only $40, including 3 cordless phones with digital answering machine, still new in box..those alone are worth almost $150 new. The lady holding the sale (in a wealthy part of town) was pretty much giving stuff away. Happy happy!


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Went to my first garage sale of 2012. Got a LOT of stuff for only $40, including 3 cordless phones with digital answering machine, still new in box..those alone are worth almost $150 new. The lady holding the sale (in a wealthy part of town) was pretty much giving stuff away. Happy happy!


I love garage sales. Sounds like you really scored. I haven't hit any so far this year. When ever I see one, I'm not carring cash. I've gotten so debit card friendly, I forget there are other ways of paying for goods. Heck, even McDons takes plastic at the drive up window. I would love to go garage sailing with you debbie. Those old folks wouldn't know what hit them.


----------



## debbie5

We have some type of telephone curse, and break them, so right now, 2 of our phones are corded, heavy things from 1950 or so. I also got some wire shelving units and small shelf bins for organizing all my Girl Scout & craft supplies...I hated spending the $40, but the prices were nuts.


----------



## debbie5

Okay...so I cleaned up the 'phones, plugged them in and...the batteries are shot. Took them back & she gave me my money back. Oh, well. Next time I will try them FIRST, and THEN clean them. Derp. 
I looked at my flower garden out front...I think it's now 1/2 grass, and 1/2 flowers. Need to get to kneeling this week & pull 'em out. I'm leery of neighbors starting in on me when I'm outside...maybe I just need a t-shirt with BITE ME on the back...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just spent most of the day finalizing a proposal for a good sized project, and turns out the chick in the contracting office who wanted everything by Monday morning is out until May 7. WHAT WAS HER BIG HURRY?!?!?!!?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Ugh. it seems that friday the 13th happened ahead of schedule. Yesterday, after several problems with the plumbing the previous week, our water heater exploded. lucky for me it was in the garage and not in the house. I was just sitting in the kitchen working on my contest entry. And then started hearing a bunch of bangs and hisses so i jump up and run go through the door, to see a lot of sparks comming from the copper tubing on top of the water heater and water is shooting from the top and spraying everywhere. i immeditely switched off the power to the house and then the fumes came. luckily we don't use gas to operate. (it's all electric). so it was just the smell of burnt plastic and lots of smoke. 

scared the crap out of me. and my poor mother had to put out money to get a new water heater at sears. It was a very busy night last night. the house is back to semi normal but now the water pressure in the kitchen is horrible. *sigh* what i would give for a more uneventful week.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow DA, that sounds like a great effect. Do you think you could repeat it for a haunt. 

Hope tomorrow goes better for ya.


----------



## Zurgh

It sounds like debbie's' drunkie neighbors need a distraction...
I wonder if they would enjoy an anonymous bottle or five of chocolate liquor, spiked with ex-lax or similar? That could keep them occupied for a little bit...


----------



## scareme

DA, tell your Mom to check into energy efficient rebates. When we changed out out water heater we were able to get one. You were brave to run out to the garage when you heard all that racket. I would have probably run the other way.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Bone Dancer said:


> Wow DA, that sounds like a great effect. Do you think you could repeat it for a haunt.
> 
> Hope tomorrow goes better for ya.


haha. if you lived close enough, i'd let you come haul away the old water heater and the copper tubing to test the theory out.


----------



## Spooky1

DA, I'm glad your water heater didn't explode like the one in Mythbusters.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "Diners, Drive-Ins, and Dives" and now I want to go find a dive restaurant that has food as good as the show talks about


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ouch spooky...i'm glad it didn't too. ours is a pretty old house...it would never have withstood the blast.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Happy Friday the 13th!! I got alot accomplished today! Reorganized my storage shed took only 2hr!! Worked out in His garage to organize my bins that he complains are taking over! Finally found my missing latex molds of my skulls I have been hunting for. Put plaster bandages on the one mold that wasn't reinforced. Finished my first pvc pipe candles. Found a loose finger running around in the wrong bin.( I think this year my goal is going to be organization!!) Finished my t-shirt design and made the first of many t-shirts for my local Haunters club! And I still have time before bed to make a few skulls out of foam.


----------



## debbie5

PLEASE ORDER YOUR DANGED HOODIE! 
you KNOW that you will be outside some night in October, freezing...wishing you had ordered a stylin' HF hoodie. Please order one so we can get a printing discount!! 
Also, I am wishing the design was on the front, not the back of the hoodie. Any supporters of this idea?? Yeah, I'm a rebel, but hey- who the hell looks at your BACK?? I want them noticing my FRONT , thankyouverymuch.


----------



## Zurgh

Any volunteers for an experimental, anesthesia free, and totally illegal root-canal? I got some old pliers and a dull, rusty knife... comes with a small, free, strawberry icy! And, as a limited time bonus, I'll throw in-
-a folding garden hook,
-an old burger wrapper,
-a broken lawn chair,
-and an expired bottle of anti-psychotics!
Order NOW!!! Before they catch me again...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> PLEASE ORDER YOUR DANGED HOODIE!
> you KNOW that you will be outside some night in October, freezing...wishing you had ordered a stylin' HF hoodie. Please order one so we can get a printing discount!!
> Also, I am wishing the design was on the front, not the back of the hoodie. Any supporters of this idea?? Yeah, I'm a rebel, but hey- who the hell looks at your BACK?? I want them noticing my FRONT , thankyouverymuch.


So sorry Debbie. I could only afford the shirt. However if you want to buy me a hoodie too, go for it!


----------



## aquariumreef

All my money's going toward a custom aquarium, otherwise I'd order one.


----------



## Draik41895

Took my hockey mask to school today, got a few laughs. Spent the rest of the day at my Girlfriends house. We watched Corpse Bride and Friday the 13th (1980) together, both firsts for her. We had a good time. Ooh, and I made this!


----------



## aquariumreef

Watching Phantom tonight.


----------



## scareme

It's 2:30 in the morning and the tornado sirens just went off. It's a good thing I wasn't planning on getting any sleep tonight.


----------



## aquariumreef

scareme said:


> It's 2:30 in the morning and the tornado sirens just went off. It's a good thing I wasn't planning on getting any sleep tonight.


Watch out Scareme, I hear the Wicked Witch of the West had one nasty temper! 

Anyways, I decided to watch Love Never Dies via Youtube. Although the person who uploaded it technically did a shady, I am able to look passed it because I already paid for a copy.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Oh yeah I did do something else Thursday that you guys will understand if no one else will. I work for Wal-Mart so I do most of my shopping there to get my discount. So thurs on my day off it was pouring rain so I bundled my baby werewolf puppet (Cana) up in a blanket and took her shopping with my. I needed a t-shirt for her and since my babies are no longer that little anymore I am not as good at guessing Cana's size. She sat in the kart just like an infant would. I got alot of great reactions from co-workers and other customers!! It was fantastic. My friend came up with the idea to add a Haunted nursery to our Haunted House (which I am hoping to open up with in the new few years!!) since I have Cana, Pskel and a devil baby(she is in progress)! I have my boys' old bassenett still and other baby stuff I havn't parted with yet so it is a possible idea!


----------



## Hairazor

Haunted nursery sounds cool. 
Love your taking baby werewolf shopping!


----------



## Dixie

Scarme, the weather potential around your neck of the woods is spooking me, you need to drive down here real fast... Heavens knows, they only have tornados in Dallas when I'm in Vegas and can't photograph them!


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 14 is:

Ex Spouse Day 
International Moment of Laughter Day 
Look up at the Sky Day
National Pecan Day 
Reach as High as You Can Day


----------



## Spooky1

Hope everything is okay for you, scareme.


----------



## debbie5

"Ex Spouse Day"??

Hmmmm...I kinda wish I had one.


----------



## Vlad

Hi everyone, Happy Saturday!!

I really hate to agree with Debbie (heehee), and I'm not gonna pull a never ending spam help support us act on you all, but hey, the new Tee shirts and hoodies are on sale now, we need to sell another six hoodies to hit the break even point on them, and buying them or the Tees helps support this your home away from home. We really need your support.


----------



## debbie5

(gasp!) I just gave hubby the OK to throw out 5 yards of marbled red vinyl that I had planned (for past 5 years) to make into a giant tongue....I hate that feeling when I throw stuff away that I really wish I didn't HAVE to throw out, but, it's been so long and nothing has been done with it...
Regret, thy name is garbage day.


----------



## debbie5

Vlad, be nice. My doc won't give me Valium.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I've never bought or worn a hoodie...maybe it is time??


----------



## debbie5

You can turn the heat waaayyy down if you wear one in the house in winter! Plus, with a nice pair of high top Cons, you will look cool....in an old guy way..(LOL!)


----------



## Bone Dancer

debbie5 said:


> (gasp!) I just gave hubby the OK to throw out 5 yards of marbled red vinyl that I had planned (for past 5 years) to make into a giant tongue....I hate that feeling when I throw stuff away that I really wish I didn't HAVE to throw out, but, it's been so long and nothing has been done with it...
> Regret, thy name is garbage day.


Deb, you know that throwing stuff out like that can be grounds for banning don't you.


----------



## Zurgh

RoxyBlue said:


> April 14 is:
> 
> Ex Spouse Day
> International Moment of Laughter Day
> Look up at the Sky Day
> National Pecan Day
> Reach as High as You Can Day


You forgot one, Roxy&#8230;

Dangerous Vole Awareness Day
This is a day to recognize and be aware of this majestic, mighty, and sometimes very dangerous predatory mammal.

Known Types of Dangerous Vole-

-East Dessert Razorback (AKA; Sand shark, Note; very rare-endangered)
-South American Dawn Warbler* (AKA; Banshee vole, Beber vole)
-Paraguayan Death Leaper (AKA; El Diablo, Doom vole, Devil vole, Note; Deadliest venom & most aggressive)
-Sub-Artic Avalanche Instigator (AKA; Yodeling vole, Icescream vole)
-Tennessee River Monster (AKA; Noodlin' vole, Piranha vole, Snapin' vole, Alligator vole)
- North-Western Arboreal** (AKA; Flying vole, Winged vole, Baby's food vole, Tasty vole, Yummy vole)
-Central North American Giant Woodland (AKA; Bigfoot, Sasquatch, Billy vole) 
-Pacific Coastal Coral Nibbler (Note; Looks very much like the Paraguayan Death Leaper, but nonvenomous) 
-Radioactive/Atomic Test Land Terror*** (AKA; Vole-zilla, Note; not definitely proven to exist, yet)
-Arkansas Stoat Baffler**** (Note; known for its disguise & camouflage while hunting, very crafty)
-Deep Sea/Ocean Diver (AKA; Blue-fin vole, Wet vole)

*Not delicious 
** The danger is eating too many and spoiling your supper.
***Still awaiting a ruling from the National Vole Counsel 
****Tastes like chicken
:googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

Is it chat tonight or was it yesterday?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Spending too much money in preparation for the arrival of our new puppy, but it sure is fun.


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm eating homemade cinnamon toast with a nice gooey center.


----------



## Spooky1

I ordered my hoodie!


----------



## debbie5

dangnabbit...I need foam to carve..I'm all out...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I was going to come online and say hello but couldn't say what to say.


----------



## Dixie

debbie5 said:


> dangnabbit...I need foam to carve..I'm all out...


I'm going to email my stash to you Deb... mine is about to blow away with all these winds down here anyway!!!

What?! mailer-daemon just reached out of my laptop and slapped me for that.

Wow, weird sense of humor tonight.


----------



## scareme

"This storm runs from Salina, Kansas all the way down to Midland, Texas. Winds up to 70 MPH" Can we say BIG storm?


----------



## Dixie

I agree Scareme... thats the longest line of warnings- box to box- that I have seen in a long time!


----------



## scareme

I heard Wichita got hit pretty hard. How are you doing hedg12 and all the other Kansas haunters?


----------



## Draik41895

Soooo... Cabin In The Woods was awesome.


----------



## Headless

My daughter went to SupaNova today which I guess is a big like the US' Comic-con. She was really keen to meet Will Wheaton - and did - while having a photo taken - but in the excitement she managed to step on his foot. Feeling really bad about it she apologised profusely and ended up getting a hug from him. LOL some people will do anything for attention really......


----------



## scareme

Headless said:


> My daughter went to SupaNova today which I guess is a big like the US' Comic-con. She was really keen to meet Will Wheaton - and did - while having a photo taken - but in the excitement she managed to step on his foot. Feeling really bad about it she apologised profusely and ended up getting a hug from him. LOL some people will do anything for attention really......


I just saw Wil Wheaton on Big Bang Theory this week. So cool your daughter got to meet him, and made an impression on him, or rather his foot.


----------



## Headless

LOL - hopefully there will be a photo....... Not of the infamous event - but at least a photo of the two of them. 

What a day - I'm so tired right now and wishing there was a 3rd day to this weekend. I finally finished all the paper mache legs for the 21st but terribly disappointed with how they look now that they are painted. WAY too lumpy. So I'll have to reassess how I'm going to finish them off..... Have almost finished the umbrella I made. All the photos are printed off. Speech is written. I really just need this week to polish off a few final details and I think I'm ready for next Saturday night. Exhausted but pleased,


----------



## Blackrose1978

Luckily the storms passed by me last night!! But unfortunately we had a death in our pet family! We lost two of our armadillo lizards. My boys and I gave them a proper funeral. 
Today is gonna be rough! Ive had the last 3 days off from work I just don't want to go back!!! I did manage to get alot done in those 3 days. Instead of just one new creature to add to my family for 2012 I actually ended up starting 3 by accident lol!


----------



## GothicCandle

I'm awake. my friend is not. this must somehow be changed without making him mad. I'M BORED!


----------



## scareme

I wish you were here, I'd keep you from getting bored. My problem is I have so many things to do I don't know where to start. We could even go shopping together. I hate shopping. Unless it's for plants or props. I guess I'm not getting anything done hanging out here. Later.


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 15 is:

Rubber Eraser Day 

Titanic Remembrance Day


----------



## scareme

Ah, yes. I remember the Titanic. That's the last time I book with with a bargin basement budget travel agency. It was a really cold night. I should have packed my long johns. Don't get me started on the stories, I could go on all night. Has it really been 100 years? Seems like it was just last night. Wait, that was the tornadoes last night. Nevermind.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Omg I am soo ready to ban the word titanic from my house! My friend is obsessed with the titanic and with all these titanic shows on its all she will watch. I came home to one of said shows on tv I banned it to the bedroom!!!


----------



## debbie5

I am in desperate need of chunks of foam- I need to carve grapefruit sized rocks. Any suggestions on what type of a business might have this, from say- stuff they are selling or unpacking??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try a stereo or electronics store, Deb.


----------



## debbie5

Thnx, Roxy...I put a request on craig's list, too.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> I am in desperate need of chunks of foam- I need to carve grapefruit sized rocks. Any suggestions on what type of a business might have this, from say- stuff they are selling or unpacking??


----------



## debbie5

Why on earth would a roof company have big chunks of foam? Hmmm...I never thought youtube would have this info. Thanks. I will hitting the phones tomorrow...


----------



## aquariumreef

It's still light out at 8:30. Won't be going down 'till after 9.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

SO I spent a fairly productive morning at the new house. Cleaned up the yard and mowed the grass, then started cleaning gutters. Then, I promptly fell off of the ladder due to the actions of a stupid bee, which I am allergic to. Now, I have a slipped disk in my back again, and can't work for two to three days. 


Stupid Bee.


----------



## GothicCandle

BioHazardCustoms said:


> SO I spent a fairly productive morning at the new house. Cleaned up the yard and mowed the grass, then started cleaning gutters. Then, I promptly fell off of the ladder due to the actions of a stupid bee, which I am allergic to. Now, I have a slipped disk in my back again, and can't work for two to three days.
> 
> Stupid Bee.


owww! wow, at least it's only a few days. An uncle of mine fell off a ladder once and everyone thought he'd die but he's okay now, but needed a lot of physical therapy. Hope your recovery is quick and you can go back to scaring the neighbors soon.


----------



## Hauntiholik

April 16th is....
* Stress Awareness Day - seems kind of funny. If you're stressed, you're aware of it. Really though, you're supposed to relax today.

* Foursquare Day - a social media and math holiday that was first observed in 2010 after the social media site Foursquare.com declared the holiday on April 16th in response to a grass roots campaign.

* Eggs Benedict Day
* National Baked Ham with Pineapple Day

* National Librarian Day - today celebrates and honors librarians

* Day of the Mushroom

* Patriots' Day - today commemorates the first battles, Battles of Lexington and Concord, of the American Revolutionary War.


----------



## Death's Door

Good morning All! Had to catch up on a lot of posts. Had a busy weekend - had Pokeno party with the ladies and Sunday hubby and I picked up our new mattress and box spring set. It's been 16 years since we bought a bed set. Went to walmart to get new pillows and a sheet set. Now that the bed looks great, I'm gonna have to clean and dust the bedroom and get matching lamps for the tables. One thing always leads to another. 

Gonna be 89 degrees today. I can believe this for April. WTH?


----------



## aquariumreef




----------



## debbie5

My 507 calorie fajita meal was great. And then the black sweet cherry ice cream called my name.....

I forgot that today was garbage day. Went to Curbies & scored ALL the foam I needed (which is weird, cuz I rarely see any...must be kismet...but yay!) and a full, perfect gallon of white latex paint. Hubby yelled that I was bringing stuff home; he quieted down when I told him I'd be more than happy to go to Lowe's and BUY foam & paint instead...sheesh, it's not like I'm storing this stuff..I'm in mid-project! And I didn't take the other 10 gallons of free paint, cuz I was in no mood to open them all & check them (the lids were all rusty & paint color name was obliterated). It's a shame all that paint is getting thrown out, simply cuz someone left it out in the rain & the lids are rusty.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Final season of "Eureka" starts tonight. How is it the networks keep crappy reality shows like the Kardashians and cancel a SyFy series as good as this one was? Really, what is the world coming to?


----------



## Blackrose1978

Bio: so sorry to hear that!! Get better soon!! I sympathize with you, I am highly allergic to those little suckers and tend to freak if one gets too close! 
On a high note for the day I have skeletons hanging in my closets now and I have one of my new creatures nearly completed!! A hunchback gate keeper! The evil leprechaun is living up to his name and being purely evil to build! I am about ready to scrap his head and start over!


----------



## debbie5

$250 for new glasses for the 9th grader at our usual doctor. Ummmm...let's go to WalMart instead!


----------



## aquariumreef

Opening night for the musicale is in less than 2 weeks and I've only just gotten the music, let alone the dancing. There goes my free time! <_<


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, a really hot shower, a heated massage cushion, and some medication have helped a great deal. I can now stand and walk without any help, not even a cane. Maybe I will be able to go back to work tomorrow, after all.


----------



## aquariumreef

All our cooks here, what is the best way to cook a Cornish Hen? I need to prepare a meal using it, some mango nectar, and mashed potato's. I don't really cook that often, mostly bake, and when I do cook, I make them nice, but fancy and a pain to do. I want to make this meal simple and tasty.


----------



## GothicCandle

Blackrose1978 said:


> Omg I am soo ready to ban the word titanic from my house! My friend is obsessed with the titanic and with all these titanic shows on its all she will watch. I came home to one of said shows on tv I banned it to the bedroom!!!


you just need to learn about the "REAL" version, talking dolphins, cute little mice, dogs who know how to rap and of course everyone was saved in the end by a giant octopus.


----------



## Blackrose1978

lol thanks gothic


----------



## GothicCandle

Blackrose1978 said:


> lol thanks gothic




In other news: Two cops just tackled and arrested someone outside my kitchen window.


----------



## scareme

Are you OK? I know you live alone. Is there anyone you could call?


----------



## GothicCandle

scareme said:


> Are you OK? I know you live alone. Is there anyone you could call?


yup all is well. I think it might have been my downstairs neighbor because i think he tried to run away out his back door, which is directly below my kitchen window. I heard shouting out my open window and when i looked outside there were two guys in dark clothes with flashlights shouting and making a third guy get on the ground. I wasn't entirely sure who they were since I couldn't see well so I closed my window and blinds and called 911 and the chick on the phone said it was indeed two cops making an arrest. When I looked outside again the cops were leading him away in handcuffs and took him away in a police car with the siren and flashing lights and all that. No idea what his crime was.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Blackrose1978

The Haunt gods and goddesses smiled down on me last night!! I was talking to one of my co-workers saying how I wish it was payday so I could order a gallon of latex since I'm out and need it for projects. Well we got talking bout what I was up to and then she says she used to work for Scary Acres for years. I almost fainted!! So then she was telling me bout some of the techniques they used for their makeup!! 
As for today I am planning on taking all my Halloween bins that are in the garage take everything out of them reorganize and inventory each bin. Then I am planning on going to my local cemetary again. I went yesterday but ran out of time to go through the whole thing! Unfortunately because I work tonight I probebly won't get any prop building done today.


----------



## debbie5

Cornish hens= cook 'em like a small roasted chicken. They are VERY tasty and juicy! I just sprinkle some sage & thyme into mushy,soft butter (microwave it a bit to soften) and smear it all over the suckers. I never baste. Put something yummy up the keester if it fits (it's been a while since I've made them- can't remember if they have room up there...but I use piece of orange or apple or onion or a bit of celery & carrot)....400 degrees 'til done. Make a pan of dressing on the side or throw some roasted veggies in there with the birdies (just cut all the same size & toss whatever veggies you want to roast with some oil & S & P). Don't pack them in too tightly in the pan or they will not cook correctly- you need to allow the hot air to circulate around them. Look up how to make pan gravy- it's easy and you can make it while the birds rest. Your family will adore you. 
MMMmmm...Cornish hens. We're having homemade mac & cheese with ham, but now I wants me some HENNY PENNY!

PS- I HIGHLY recommend Chef John from foodwishes channel on youtube..he makes cooking calming, easy & yummy. He's helped me a lot, plus he actually ANSWERS your questions, and takes suggestions on what you want him to show you how to cook. http://www.youtube.com/user/foodwishes/featured


----------



## Hauntiholik

April 17th is....

* Tax Day
* Cheeseball Day

* Blah Blah Blah Day - The purpose of this day is to take care of the long list of household projects, boring chores and life changes that people have been nagging you to do. So . . . quit smoking, get a real job. Lose weight, gain weight, and take out the trash!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have so many household projects that need to get done, starting with dusting the entire house, polishing the wood furniture, cleaning the horizontal blinds, cleaning the windows......blah, blah,BLAH!


----------



## Hairazor

AR, Follow Deb's directions but here's what I put up the keester: drain saurkraut really really well then mix equal amounts saurkraut and sour cream, pack it in, cook


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> I have so many household projects that need to get done, starting with dusting the entire house, polishing the wood furniture, cleaning the horizontal blinds, cleaning the windows......blah, blah,BLAH!


I noticed she said I. So I guess that means "I" get to sit back and relax while Roxy cleans,


----------



## Evil Queen

I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^what Evil Queen said:jol:


----------



## IMU

Funny ...


----------



## RoxyBlue

That was cute, IMU

I've been trying to teach our dog to wink on command. Sometimes she sort of gets what I'm after, but not consistently yet.


----------



## scareme

Thanks, IMU. Now you've got me started. Those clips are like chips, you can't stop at one. OK, one more. OK, just one more. OK, I'll stop after this one. And pretty soon thirty minutes have gone by. lol


----------



## IMU

No video, but he does it on his own ... mainly when its bath time! :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

My local school is interested in installing dvrs in the school buses. Cool beans for me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Willow sticks out her tongue when there's a wolf in the house - and winks

DSCF5034 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

The video of this outstanding prop was mentioned by GhoulishCop in another thread, so I'm going to post it here as well. This is a jaw-dropping piece of work by Terra:


----------



## IMU

I've "watched" her build this thing ... but she's much too shy to post about it here herself ... thanks for posting for the rest of the 'little' people to be amazed


----------



## Bone Dancer

That is a master piece of work. I would love to see some of the build photos of it if there are any.
Terra, you are an artist. More photos of it please, still shots and/or build shots.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well I got about $130 refund from the state. Today I spent the whole thing on a new chair for my computer desk. The old one (about 20 yrs) was giving me back aches, and a soar hip. 
Frank likes the high back, which is where he is now, looking over his domain and slave.
Yes, I know I should have spent it on prop material. But I promise not to buy another one for another 20 yrs.


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy, I think Willow's giving the wolf the raspberry.


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> Cornish hens= cook 'em like a small roasted chicken. They are VERY tasty and juicy! I just sprinkle some sage & thyme into mushy,soft butter (microwave it a bit to soften) and smear it all over the suckers. I never baste. Put something yummy up the keester if it fits (it's been a while since I've made them- can't remember if they have room up there...but I use piece of orange or apple or onion or a bit of celery & carrot)....400 degrees 'til done. Make a pan of dressing on the side or throw some roasted veggies in there with the birdies (just cut all the same size & toss whatever veggies you want to roast with some oil & S & P). Don't pack them in too tightly in the pan or they will not cook correctly- you need to allow the hot air to circulate around them. Look up how to make pan gravy- it's easy and you can make it while the birds rest. Your family will adore you.
> MMMmmm...Cornish hens. We're having homemade mac & cheese with ham, but now I wants me some HENNY PENNY!
> 
> PS- I HIGHLY recommend Chef John from foodwishes channel on youtube..he makes cooking calming, easy & yummy. He's helped me a lot, plus he actually ANSWERS your questions, and takes suggestions on what you want him to show you how to cook. http://www.youtube.com/user/foodwishes/featured


Thanks, I'll do that!


----------



## debbie5

Ummm..Roxy??...that wolf has an unfortunately placed plug....


----------



## debbie5

Okay....so my efforts to crawl out of my cave and be more social have literally paid off. I wanted to take The Demon (age 8) to a few Girl Scout camp daytime events and weekend camping, and we could not afford both the fee for the event and gas to get there. But....I got an invite to help work at it and train parents & girls in outdoor skills! So we can go for FREE!! YAY! Win-win: my grouchy teen gets to stay home without the annoyance of her younger sister, and I get to commune with nature. I'm SO excited. Good thing the 8 year old is an easy-peasy kid. Praying for no rain!!


----------



## scareme

Yeah debbie! I hope the weather holds out for you and you have a great weekend.


----------



## debbie5

Hey, scareme...how's Elmo?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Steamed artichokes + lemon/mayo dip = heaven


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

no spinach ?


RoxyBlue said:


> Steamed artichokes + lemon/mayo dip = heaven


----------



## Blackrose1978

Roxy artichokes sound so yummy right now! And that build was amazing!! I want one! lol

Scareme: Have the Elmo's started dominating yet?


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Hey, scareme...how's Elmo?


Which one? I have 29 now. I guess I should pick up one more to make it an even 30.


----------



## Draik41895

Zombie video should be done this weekend, I'll most likely make more to go with it, like a bi weekly thing. One problem though, Every title I this of has been used for something else


----------



## aquariumreef

Had dinner out with my brother tonight, hadn't seen him since the summer, though we talk via the interweb about once a week. I forgot how short and chunky he is.


----------



## debbie5

Every time I exercise, I try to do a bit more than the time before. This means I am always sore. This means I am grouchy. It's so much easier to lay down and eat a bowl of ice cream..... (cries). So fit people are always SORE??!!?? Is this how it works? WTH? The gym helps my mood and appetite, but....freaking OW.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> So fit people are always SORE??!!?? Is this how it works? WTH?


Not all of the time. Only when increasing exercise or in the case of weight training - adding a large jump in weight


----------



## Hauntiholik

April 18th is....
* National Wear Your Pajamas to Work Day 

* International Juggler's Day

* National Columnists Day - today honors the memory of Ernie Pyle, a celebrated columnist and Pulitzer Prize winner who lost his life on this day during WWII. 

* National Pet Owner's Day - today pays tribute to good pet owners who rescues a pet or adopts a pet from a shelter. 

* National Animal Crackers Day


----------



## aquariumreef

I have 30 pets so I'm extra celebrated today. B)


----------



## RoxyBlue

You go, AR!

We rescued Willow seven years ago, so yay us, too:jol:


----------



## debbie5

nap time.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I agree Deb.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Napping at noon? How positively decadent of you


----------



## scareme

"When I was 5 years old, my mother always told me that happiness was the key to life. When I went to school, they asked me what I wanted to be when I grew up. I wrote down 'happy'. They told me I didn't understand the assignment, and I told them they didn't understand life" 

- John Lennon


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like that quote, Scareme It's a good way to approach life and a perfectly respectable goal.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sad thing is, by the time you figure out how important being happy is, it's to late.
So I am trying to make the best of what time I have left. So stop telling me to act my age.

And remember, no matter where you go. There you are.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Whooo Hooo got my tshirt ordered just in time!!! Now its off to work I go! Thank goodness I have tomorrow off!!


----------



## debbie5

Nap was yummy. I wish I knew why some days I feel fab, and others I feel like total poo. Today is a poo day, despite a nap & Tylenol.Hmm...oh well...I still have things I must do, screaming nerve endings and all ....


I'm trying to find a trick roper for the elementary school's Western dance next Friday...I found a kid who is THIRTEEN and does shows!! YAY! Now if I can just get him to answer the phone....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Lennon has some really good quotes!


scareme said:


> "When I was 5 years old, my mother always told me that happiness was the key to life. When I went to school, they asked me what I wanted to be when I grew up. I wrote down 'happy'. They told me I didn't understand the assignment, and I told them they didn't understand life"
> 
> - John Lennon


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think we talked a bit about that...? Most of it is what you are eating.


debbie5 said:


> Nap was yummy. I wish I knew why some days I feel fab, and others I feel like total poo. Today is a poo day, despite a nap & Tylenol.Hmm...oh well...I still have things I must do, screaming nerve endings and all ....
> 
> I'm trying to find a trick roper for the elementary school's Western dance next Friday...I found a kid who is THIRTEEN and does shows!! YAY! Now if I can just get him to answer the phone....


----------



## Evil Queen

RIP Dick Clark.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^ i second that.


----------



## aquariumreef

<Doesn't know who he is. :l

Showed my choir/orchestra teacher Overture for Phantom and she really liked it. I have to do AP Music Theory next year also, apparently. And work on it over the summer for a string 8-tet. (whatever they're called). 

And the sky was wonderful today. Looked like something out of a surreal syfi show. I'm liking today!


----------



## Spooky1

RIP Dick Clark. New Years eve will never be the same.


----------



## scareme

You were a lot of fun Dick Clark. Here was a man who led a full life. If you believe in heaven, you have to smile when you think about who is lining up to say Hey! to the new kid.


----------



## debbie5

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I think we talked a bit about that...? Most of it is what you are eating.


You mean most of what I am OVER eating? I just read that whole wheat bread isn't really good for you, as the wheat has been so modified & hybred (hybrid-ed?? what is the word for that?? LOL) over the years...(sigh).


----------



## aquariumreef

Genetically-modified is the term, Debbie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Hybridized" Modern hybrid wheat is higher in gluten than earlier generations of the grain, and a lot of folks are sensitive to, or intolerant of, gluten.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> "Hybridized" Modern hybrid wheat is higher in gluten than earlier generations of the grain, and a lot of folks are sensitive to, or intolerant of, gluten.


this topic was discussed just a few hours ago during the break of my ASL class. One fellow student has such an allergy to gluten that she needs a different toaster and other such appliances then other family members in order to separate what she can and can't eat. She said she hasn't risked going out to eat at a restaurant since she learned last year of the cause of her getting so horribly ill. I can't imagine never being able to go out.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

humm. unstructured thoughts.... oh hey I got one!

Sister and I were at the vets office last night with Molly. (German Shepherd) this lady is talking about her in what I thought are positive remarks. the lady's name is called and the vet brings out a crate with what has to be a kitty in there. She's walks by us, looks at my dog and says. "No, the cat's not food." 

I wish I hadn't kept silent now. I had the perfect come back that would have told her off.

"Sorry lady, but my dog's on a non fat diet." I so wish I'd said that! 

Molly is very friendly dog that loves to greet everyone! Just because she's a German Sheppard doesn't make her dangerous. And Molly was just laying on the floor bored and half asleep. She wasn't even sitting up when that lady made that comment. *Sigh* Okay, that's it for the night.


----------



## GothicCandle

my dog Whimsy's breeding is half beagle and half dachshund and that's just what she looks like when you compare pictures or both those and their mixes. Dachshunds have wide chests, but they are so long and short that those ill-proportions appear more noticeable than their almost bulldog-like wide chest. Once we were walking out the door of the vet and, i didn't hear them but, my mom said a mother with a small child said for him to "stay away from the pitbull." I have friends who own pits and they all laugh at this because Whimsy looks nothing like a pitbull or even a mix of one. She has the dachshund ears and chest and beagle all the rest.



Dark Angel 27 said:


> humm. unstructured thoughts.... oh hey I got one!
> 
> Sister and I were at the vets office last night with Molly. (German Shepherd) this lady is talking about her in what I thought are positive remarks. the lady's name is called and the vet brings out a crate with what has to be a kitty in there. She's walks by us, looks at my dog and says. "No, the cat's not food."
> 
> I wish I hadn't kept silent now. I had the perfect come back that would have told her off.
> 
> "Sorry lady, but my dog's on a non fat diet." I so wish I'd said that!
> 
> Molly is very friendly dog that loves to greet everyone! Just because she's a German Sheppard doesn't make her dangerous. And Molly was just laying on the floor bored and half asleep. She wasn't even sitting up when that lady made that comment. *Sigh* Okay, that's it for the night.


----------



## Revenant

The guys from Midnight Syndicate are just totally cool to talk to on the phone. No-attitude fun dudes.


----------



## aquariumreef

I've drunken at least a gallon of water this afternoon, feels nice to be so hydrated again.


----------



## Bone Dancer

and this too shall pass----


----------



## aquariumreef

...

Forgot I had an assignment due in World History tomarrow morning. Can't believe I got a whole page on history of the zeppelin done in 13 minutes, and it's also really good, if I do say so myself.


----------



## N. Fantom

Haha, i typed up a 25 page essay and it took me a week to do.


----------



## Headless

Excitement building here - just 48 hours and the 21st celebrations will be underway.

I finally got the legs finished. We just need to add the ostrich feathers to them when we get to the venue. They aren't fabulous but they look better than the photos. Thought I would share a few pictures.....


























Also recovered an umbrella, sewed feather boas around the edge and trimmed with some Christmas tree beads and some cheapie earrings. It's come up really well but I'll wait until I can take a photo of it over the table at the venue before posting a whole pic of it.









It's been fun but I'm looking forward to it being over really. It's been a long year in the planning.....


----------



## debbie5

My daughter's violin teacher gets all kinds of cool mags & things to read (I love Mother Earth News) and she gets some monthly new health info pamphlet, too. I guess it's not a gluten issue as much as an issue with some type of amino acid or something that never used to be in the bread, that causes inflammation in the body. 
I'm saying this as I eat a bowl of steel cuts oats- Day Four- with apples, cinnamon and honey. I hated oatmeal as a kid. Now, it's pretty good and kicks my cholesterol level's ars when I eat it. The Demon has State testing, so I'm feeding her a good breakfast. She gets a banana and a hard boiled egg, too. Nom! I'm off to work the play all day today- I convinced my kid's elementary school to book a show in May, so I'm uber happy!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Foods that you are sensitive cause the inflammation.


----------



## debbie5

Revenant said:


> The guys from Midnight Syndicate are just totally cool to talk to on the phone. No-attitude fun dudes.


Wait...you TALKED to them!!?? Did you get some free CD's for us!!??


----------



## Blackrose1978

Thank you for posting about Dick Clark, I had not heard the news yet. He was an iconic man and will be greatly missed. 

On a side note we have had some gorgeous days all week. Now I finally get a day off and it looks like the skyies are going to open up! Ironic! Oh well I can still get some indoor projects done!


----------



## Spooky1

D.A. - I'd like to think the lady was just joking about your dog thinking the kitty was a snack.

Rev. - I agree with you. Roxy and I met one of the guys from Midnight Syndicate at NHC. He was a really nice guy and we chatted away with him for a while.

Headless your legs made me think of this song.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Midnight Syndicate = very nice guys who are easy to talk to and value their clients.

April 19 is:

National Garlic Day - bad day for vampires

National High Five Day


----------



## Revenant

WooHoo! Happy 19th!!

*_HIGH FIVES_*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol...I'll make sure I give a few to you next time I see you Pat!
Will you get all goofy? 


Revenant said:


> WooHoo! Happy 19th!!
> 
> *_HIGH FIVES_*


----------



## Revenant

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> lol...I'll make sure I give a few to you next time I see you Pat!
> Will you get all goofy?


I generally make an effort to at least once.
Bring another keg to your booth and give me time to warm up and I pretty much guarantee it.


----------



## scareme

Headless, I love your legs! What a great idea. I would love to see pictures of all the decorations. It looks like it's going to be an over-the-top party. Your daughter is lucky. What did you ever decide to do with the Eiffel tower trinkets?


----------



## Goblin

A sad note. Just found out that the original Barnabas Collins, Jonathan Frid passed away April 13th at the age of 82! He did a cameo appearance in the new Dark Shadows movie.


----------



## Spooky1

Rest in Peace Jonathan Frid.

http://content.usatoday.com/communi...onathan-frid-dark-shadows-dies/1#.T5BmsNmnqrh


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GothicCandle said:


> my dog Whimsy's breeding is half beagle and half dachshund and that's just what she looks like when you compare pictures or both those and their mixes. Dachshunds have wide chests, but they are so long and short that those ill-proportions appear more noticeable than their almost bulldog-like wide chest. Once we were walking out the door of the vet and, i didn't hear them but, my mom said a mother with a small child said for him to "stay away from the pitbull." I have friends who own pits and they all laugh at this because Whimsy looks nothing like a pitbull or even a mix of one. She has the dachshund ears and chest and beagle all the rest.


Ok, how in the heck did they get a pit bull from a beagle/dachshund mix? do people really not know breeds that well. Pit Bulls I would think were recognizable everywhere.



Spooky1 said:


> D.A. - I'd like to think the lady was just joking about your dog thinking the kitty was a snack.


I hope that was the case. and on that note, i was just talking to my brother today about the difference in cost between the pet hospital and the emergency clinic.

The last time we took molly to the vets about an ear infection, they charged us at least 300 bucks if not more for the visit and exam...and then wanted to charge us another 100 or so to test her for allergies, before they were willing to prescribe an medicine we could give her. Not to mention the fact that they took forever to call anyone back.

but yet when we decided to take her to the pet er down the road, because there wasn't a long line. (its a smaller clinic) we had to wait about 30 minutes because just after we arrived, two major cases came in. We were okay with that...anyway the doc was really nice, examined her ears and the cyst on her backside. Gave her a really good exam including checking her ears for an infection and gave us the formula for a good homemade formula to clean her ears, wrote us a prescription for the ear cleaner and only charged us 90 bucks.

I never really realized how much money is worshiped these days...until now.


----------



## debbie5

Forgot I had taken off my rings last week when working the play..put them in my wallet/coinpurse. Last week, grocery shopping, heard a coin fall out as I took out my cash...looked for the coin & couldn't find it. I now realize it was not the sound of a coin, but of my gold & diamond engagement ring. I called the store- it's not there. Looks like I need to find a nice fake one at K-Mart...I could throw up. I'm an idiot.

Did I mention I rarely wear my rings because I work so much with my hands & don't' want to wreck them? I'm going to ask my insurance company for a copy of my home-owners' policy, but I doubt they cover loss...probably only theft.

EDIT: FYI: in researching, most policies do NOT cover such a loss but you can add on a personal articles policy to cover loss of jewellery, damage to musical instruments, furs, art, collectibles...

EDIT #2: I told hubby...he's not mad. Apparetnlty, he comes from a long line of people who accidentally lose their wedding bands or get them eaten by snowblowers....


----------



## GothicCandle

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Ok, how in the heck did they get a pit bull from a beagle/dachshund mix? do people really not know breeds that well. Pit Bulls I would think were recognizable everywhere.


once i was standing outside my mom's house and a person walking their dog walked by, i said to my mom "Oh look, it's an american bulldog!" and the person said with surprise that that was the very first time anyone has guessed correctly, most just think the dog is a pit. Not sure why, they look very different. I know it's not a super common breed but, jeez, in that dog's entire life span not one passer by correctly said he was an american bulldog?


----------



## aquariumreef

I've read one of the nastiest 4-word-storys type thread ever. I'd give you an excerpt but it is so disgusting I don't think the moddy's would like it.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Progress .....

Back in 2010, I started browsing around the Internet, looking for people like me wh wanted to build props and share ideas. I found places like Haunt Forum, Halloween Forum and Garage of Evil.

I started the Colorado Haunters on GOE, hoping to maybe find a couple people to email with. We now have 95 members, and hold monthly make n takes. Many of the make n takes I host and teach.

So this weekend, I was invited to teach a couple classes at Starfest. It is a Comic Book / Sci Fi / Horror convention held in Denver. http://www.starland.com
Pretty cool , huh ?


----------



## scareme

I'm so proud of you Andy! Look at all you've done in just two years. I would love to take one of your classes if I'm ever in the same state. Or maybe you could make it to a TX/OK M&T and let us pick your brain.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Evil Andrew! It's always nice to have talent recognized.

Thank you, AR, for not posting anything disgusting


----------



## Spooky1

Way to go Evil Andrew! What classes are you going to teach?


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> Thank you, AR, for not posting anything disgusting


Rabies, bugaboo's, pimps, and mold.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mold can be quite beautiful:










As can rabies:










Bugaboos can be cute:










And pimps can be, well, at least charming:


----------



## Hairazor

Whoo hoo, Evil Andrew, talent will out


----------



## Hairazor

RoxyBlue, that is mold? I t is really cool. Still prefer not to have any hanging around.


----------



## debbie5

I washed my rabies out with bubblegum & sold it to the Navy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor said:


> RoxyBlue, that is mold? I t is really cool. Still prefer not to have any hanging around.


It's called a mold garden. Mold spores are put on glass that has been etched with an image of a mold colony. When the spores grow, you get a lovely garden as shown.


----------



## Hairazor

Who'd a thought?


----------



## debbie5

I was trying to find a trick roper for the school's western themed dance next week. I found a 13 year old kid to do it...but...

I'm going to learn trick roping & bull whip cracking (I actually used to be quite good as a kid with my "bull whip" aka a string tied to a long stick). Roping & whip show, with the kid & his dad: $350. FOR A HALF HOUR SHOW.
I think I just fell off the turnip truck. I thought the kid would be happy with gas money and an extra twenty bucks. He says he does this show for a lot of boy & girl scout troops. What troop HAS that kind of money!!?? Ok..I'm going back to my dream world of 1955 now. (getting back on turnip truck)


----------



## aquariumreef

Holy crap that is pricey, Debbie. 

I'm loving this Dutch Baby. :wub:


----------



## Hairazor

Ah, the things you can do with a whip and rope but who knew it paid so well?


----------



## debbie5

Whip it good!

I learn all kinds of new things here....never knew about a Dutch Baby!

http://whatscookingamerica.net/Eggs/GermanPancake.htm


----------



## scareme

I had a wedding shower at my house, and we had a male stripper who had a bull whip. We all praticed knocking over beer cans with the whip. After a few welts to my wrist, I got quite good at it. He was at the shower about 5 hours and I don't remember what it cost, but it was less then $350, but it did include a bottle of Royal Crown. Do you want me to see if he's still working, and if he does school functions? Just trying to be helpful.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Wow what a day! I managed to get lots of house work done as well as a few skulls made for the skull arch way I am planning. 

My oldest son brought home a pack of papers as well a choice to be made. He has been given a second call audition for JV show choir!! Awesome news but the trouble is the rehersals as well as the audition both fall on track meets. So now he has to choose between his commitment to the team vs an oportunity to try out for show choir. Tough choice and I am not sure how to advise him on this.


----------



## debbie5

Blackrose- speak to the advisor/teacher..they may let him audition at another time due to the conflict.

And scareme...I don't think the kids need THAT kind of "education"..LOL.


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> Whip it good!
> 
> I learn all kinds of new things here....never knew about a Dutch Baby!
> 
> http://whatscookingamerica.net/Eggs/GermanPancake.htm


Actually I was talking about a real baby from Germany that I found in a dumpster. :googly:

Just kidding.


----------



## scareme

Blackrose, He might have to go with track. After all, that is a commitment he has already made.

debbie, like I said, just trying to be helpful.


----------



## aquariumreef

Blackrose1978 said:


> Wow what a day! I managed to get lots of house work done as well as a few skulls made for the skull arch way I am planning.
> 
> My oldest son brought home a pack of papers as well a choice to be made. He has been given a second call audition for JV show choir!! Awesome news but the trouble is the rehersals as well as the audition both fall on track meets. So now he has to choose between his commitment to the team vs an oportunity to try out for show choir. Tough choice and I am not sure how to advise him on this.


I'm a little biased, but I'd go with the show choir. Choir's really are a team, sometimes even closer than sports teams. And anyways, you can use what you learn in a show choir your whole life, even to earn a bit of money if necessary. He'll likely learn to dance with the ladies, be prepared to sing as a street performer in college, and it looks really good on most applications. Also, it will teach him responsibility and commitment. Sports only do some of those things. :ninja:


----------



## debbie5

AR, you are a pip.


----------



## aquariumreef

... A pip?


----------



## debbie5

yes, a pip....feisty, opinionated, and very likeable.


----------



## aquariumreef

Ok then, thanks. 

I can by spicy too, right?


----------



## debbie5

you can buy it or be it...all good in the hood.


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm to white to understand your thuglague. 

Transposing Overture for Phantom is going to be a huge headache, good thing I have all summer.


----------



## debbie5

I want to know this guy. He's FUN! Here's a laugh to start your day: http://now.msn.com/now/0419-videobomb-scotland-bbc.aspx


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> Transposing Overture for Phantom is going to be a huge headache, good thing I have all summer.


Does the web site you use not allow for transposing?

If you have your file as a midi, you can pull it into Finale NotePad (a $10 program) and transpose the entire piece simply by changing the key signature and telling it to move the notes up or down (does them all at once). Here's the tutorial on that (assuming you get the program):

http://www.finalemusic.com/UserManuals/NotePad2011Win/NotePad_Left.htm#CSHID=0|SkinName=main

Cakewalk Music Creator (midi processing program) can also be used to tranpose an entire piece of music.


----------



## debbie5

did I hear someone say CAKE?? (ears perking up)


----------



## Evil Andrew

debbie5 said:


> AR, you are a pip.


heh heh ...


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> I want to know this guy. He's FUN! Here's a laugh to start your day: http://now.msn.com/now/0419-videobomb-scotland-bbc.aspx


I have a feeling that guy would be fun to hang out with, even if he wasn't in a pub.



Evil Andrew said:


> heh heh ...


Have you ever seen the pips, without Galdys? Soo funny.


----------



## Hairazor

The Pips (without Gladys or AR) sure perked up my afternoon!


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 20 is:

Look Alike Day - hmmm, I wonder how much work it would take to look like Angelina Jolie? Or maybe Kate Middleton?

Volunteer Recognition Day


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I volunteer to recognize myself to look like..... well does it really matter?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I recognize you as a volunteer here, Jeff


----------



## scareme

My peonies are blooming, so of course we had really hard thunderstorms last night. It always rains when they are blooming, and makes them drop their petals. So last night I went out and picked the flowers. I took three bouquets to the neighbors, and I still have this much left. Anyone want a bouquet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love peonies - such an old fashioned flower and they smell wonderful. I have some growing in my yard that originally came from my mom's house, and hers came from her mom's house.


----------



## Draik41895

mhm, great birthday gift


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> Does the web site you use not allow for transposing?
> 
> If you have your file as a midi, you can pull it into Finale NotePad (a $10 program) and transpose the entire piece simply by changing the key signature and telling it to move the notes up or down (does them all at once). Here's the tutorial on that (assuming you get the program):
> 
> http://www.finalemusic.com/UserManuals/NotePad2011Win/NotePad_Left.htm#CSHID=0|SkinName=main
> 
> Cakewalk Music Creator (midi processing program) can also be used to tranpose an entire piece of music.


I have the scores saved as a .MSCZ file, because that is the easiest to use with Musescore. I could easily convert it to a MIDI and use Finale (I have it but I'm more fluent in Musescore). I was doing it manually before, but I bet I can have it done before the month's over! 



RoxyBlue said:


> April 20 is:
> 
> Look Alike Day - hmmm, I wonder how much work it would take to look like Angelina Jolie? Or maybe Kate Middleton?
> 
> Volunteer Recognition Day


I'mma look like myself, thank you very much. 

@Draik, that bust looks awesome!


----------



## aquariumreef

Vanilla mango pudding with a sugared orange as a garnish is for dessert tonight with the hen. What I really need now is some nice big white plates to match my little dessert cups. <_<


----------



## Dark Angel 27

those are very pretty flowers! if i lived near you, i'd take a bunch of your hands!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Pondering if it is worth the money and hassle to move the laundry room from the first floor to the storage-side of the basement.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Hey, my last post was that evil number, you know the one...scary...and it was about laundry...even scarier!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

scareme said:


> My peonies are blooming, so of course we had really hard thunderstorms last night. It always rains when they are blooming, and makes them drop their petals. So last night I went out and picked the flowers. I took three bouquets to the neighbors, and I still have this much left. Anyone want a bouquet?


Wow so beautiful!! I wish I lived near you...I'd take some off your hands. teehee.


----------



## Blackrose1978

The peonies look gorgeous. Mine have barely come up. Thank you guys for the advise on the whole track vs show choir. I can't wait my mini vacation is almost here!!! 4 days off in a row!! Maybe I will find a solution for the evil leprechaun head in that time frame. And if the skulls would stop shrinking on me I could get the archway started!


----------



## aquariumreef

The local GovCrazy guy moved across town apparently. And added more signs to his truck.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Bill hasn't been feeling well in the last few days. I took him to the vet ten days ago and everything seemed fine. He was running around, eating but then I had a friend visit and I wasn't as attentive and realized during the visit he wasn't well. I took him back to the vet today...thinking I don't know what: he had a fever, he wasn't eating. Anyway he has huge tumors growing in his mouth. The doctor thinks its cancer, shes not even pretending it's something else. I said how did this happen in ten days? not even ten days, four days. Fast growing with fiv I guess. I have to decide what to do. A bio and bloodwork on Monday or not. They don't even think he'll survive that. And if he does then what?

Today they gave him fluids and painkillers for his mouth. He came home and ate an entire can of A/D. At first I was happy about that until he didn't move for hours. I finally picked him up and put him in a basket to sleep off the overeating. I mean he ate an entire can of rx catfood and then sat in front of his food dish for three hours. I went from happy to terrified. I'm going to call the vet first thing in the morning. I have no idea what to think about this.

They want me to put him to sleep. They haven't said it outright, but thats what they are saying. Well the second doctor that checked him out today actually did, and the vet tech thats been giving him his shots every month. He's so young, its not fair.


----------



## Draik41895

Thats terrible! I'm so sorry, poor guy.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh no, PrettyGhoul, our pets are so special. So sorry to hear.


----------



## scareme

PrettyGhoul, I'm so sorry to hear of your and Bill's pain. That's a hard decision to make. The hardest part of being a pet owner is knowing when to say good bye. A big hug for both of you.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Oh Prettyghoul that is soo terrible. Its terrifying trying to make the right choice. You have the hope that he might survive then again everyone around you wants you to put the poor guy to sleep.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pretty Ghoul, I know it's hard to get your head around facing this choice, but often the kindest thing we can do for the animals we love is ease their way out of this life to the next. We've been through that with our first dog and cat, and I know it never gets any easier. It isn't about how old they are or whether it seems fair, but the quality of life they will have. Letting go is difficult, I know, but you have to remember that an animal does not fear death the way people often do.


----------



## scareme

Last night we went for "all you can eat" seafood at the casino. The crablegs and oysters were great. I wanted to bring the oyster shells home to use as a border in one of the flower beds, you know... how does your gardwn grow? With silver bells and sea shells... But my family wouldn't let me. Then I dropped $20 in the penny slots in less than an hour. Hubby asked if I was having fun and I said I'd have a lot more fun in a thrift store with $20. He said yeah, but this way the garage stays cleaner. lol We ended the night with a couple glasses of wine at the fire pit in our daughters back yard. It was a great night with the kids.


----------



## Spooky1

It's been a beautiful day to do some yard work.


----------



## scareme

Now if you just had a toad lily to plant!


----------



## aquariumreef

I love my new corals. :wub:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Toad lily is planted in her own little pot next to one of our many Japanese maples


----------



## aquariumreef

I could get fat on these 'pigs in a blanket'.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

For Deb because she shops there often :
*Wal-Mart hushed up Mexico bribe network*

http://news.yahoo.com/report-wal-mart-hushed-bribe-network-mexico-205007298--finance.html


----------



## aquariumreef

I was hoping to go to the museum today, but I guess my school is doing prom there tonight. :angry:


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> Forgot I had taken off my rings last week when working the play..put them in my wallet/coinpurse. Last week, grocery shopping, heard a coin fall out as I took out my cash...looked for the coin & couldn't find it. I now realize it was not the sound of a coin, but of my gold & diamond engagement ring. I called the store- it's not there. Looks like I need to find a nice fake one at K-Mart...I could throw up. I'm an idiot.


Oh Deb what a terrible shame. I can imagine how disappointed you must be.



scareme said:


> My peonies are blooming, so of course we had really hard thunderstorms last night. It always rains when they are blooming, and makes them drop their petals. So last night I went out and picked the flowers. I took three bouquets to the neighbors, and I still have this much left. Anyone want a bouquet?


Scareme those Peonies looks so gorgeous.



PrettyGhoul said:


> Bill hasn't been feeling well in the last few days.


PrettyGhoul I'm so sorry to hear that. Having had doggies for many years we have had some quite sad cases where we've had to make the ugly decision. The worst for me was a girl who had pancreas problems and went downhill in 3 days from a normal happy healthy dog playing with her favourite ball to a shell of a dog that had to be carried out and held up to go to the toilet. My thoughts are with you.

Well the 21st is all over and what an amazing night. There were a few hicups on the night like my daughter's outfit not turning up until almost half an hour after the party started and setting the whole thing back an hour, and two very dear friends not being able to come at the last minute. But we were determined not to let anything spoil an otherwise perfect night. Here are a few photos.


----------



## Hairazor

Class setting Headless


----------



## aquariumreef

Nice and sexy looking party, Headless!


----------



## scareme

Wow headless, you really went all out. That place looks georgous. Good thing they only turn 21 once, right? How did the speeches go? Don't tell your beautiful daughter, but she looks younger than 21. Funny, at our age looking younger than your age is a complement, but at her age it's not. lol You and Shane look really good too. Now hopefuly you'll get a little rest, before you realize Halloween is in just 191 days.


----------



## Evil Queen

Great lookin party Headless!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ok, i'm jealous. i never even got a 21st birthday party... she's lucky!


----------



## aquariumreef

I ended up babysitting tonight, just put the little booger to bed. What to do now?


----------



## aquariumreef

Edit for vulgarity. Not swear words or anything, just an odd subject.

No matter how many times I see the trailer, I still love it. I think it's how it fits the music.


----------



## Headless

Thanks for your comments guys. We haven't long returned from the big clean up - I am aching from head to toe but still elated by the weekend. So many wonderful comments from people who attended and enjoyed the night. But most of all the birthday girl has headed home still smiling from ear to ear.


----------



## N. Fantom

Ugh, I hate insomnia


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Holy cow Maree, what a nice set up!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

aquariumreef said:


> Edit for vulgarity. Not swear words or anything, just an odd subject.
> 
> No matter how many times I see the trailer, I still love it. I think it's how it fits the music.
> The Phantom Of The Opera At The Albert Hall - DVD Trailer - YouTube


I just rented this from red box last week. its freaking amazing!


----------



## debbie5

DA never had a 21st party!?? Okay...virtual party beginning....NOW!!

(bringing out Black Forest cake with 21 candles...) Happy Birthday to yoooooooooo....(everybody sing!)


----------



## aquariumreef

Dark Angel 27 said:


> I just rented this from red box last week. its freaking amazing!


I know, I saw the live broadcast on the 5th (I think) of Oct. and it was awesome! 

I feel bad for the first violinists in Overture, soooooo many 1/16th notes that I can't substitute for anything else!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stunning trailer, AR. They spent some bucks on that production, but the music and story are worthy of the best

All of this talk about being 21 reminds me of this song from "Gigi":






:googly::jol:


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> Stunning trailer, AR. They spent some bucks on that production, but the music and story are worthy of the best
> 
> All of this talk about being 21 reminds me of this song from "Gigi":
> 
> Gigi-I'm glad I'm not young anymore.wmv - YouTube
> 
> :googly::jol:


What astounds me most is that they got the whole production read in about 2 weeks.


----------



## debbie5

Saw movie "Albert Nobbs" today with Glenn Close. Interesting movie and amazing performance by Close.

Went to the farmer's market with the loin fruit & bought potted herbs, granola, cheesey bread, pesto and applewood smoked Gouda, and grass-fed all natural ground beef; the kids split a maple-sugar iced tea which was yummy. Some guy made rose flavored marshmallows! Just for a moment, I felt like I did when we had 2 incomes and I had money to blow. The beef was a winner at dinner and the cheese-bread-pesto was lunch!


----------



## GothicCandle

aquariumreef said:


> What astounds me most is that they got the whole production read in about 2 weeks.


would it shock you more to know that quite a few silent films were finished in days, not weeks or often even a single week. If I remember correctly the very first full length drama based on the Titanic tragedy was filmed in 2 days.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Most Roger Corman films are shot in something like three days:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Time IS money!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> DA never had a 21st party!?? Okay...virtual party beginning....NOW!!
> 
> (bringing out Black Forest cake with 21 candles...) Happy Birthday to yoooooooooo....(everybody sing!)


Debbie, you are freaking awesome. Honestly I don't even remember what i did on my 21'st birthday, i know that we didn't make a big deal out of it. trust me, at least last years was memorable. A trip to the coast and my first margarita ever...bought by a good friend and then finished by her. i beginning to think that my body wasn't designed for drinking. There's only one drink that i love, but its only sold at Rainforest cafe. hmmm...that gives me an idea!


----------



## debbie5

Hey, let me back you up on the not-made-for-drinking thing. It's okay to not drink...it is! I still feel like odd-man-out when everyone at a party is bombed & I'm not, but...it's all good. I don't remember my 21st party, either. I don't think it was a big deal. I know there was some sort of cake...

and LOL at your "Plush Irish Maiden" tag! Love it!


----------



## debbie5

Whaaaatt? no blurb from AR?? No evening food consumption updates?? C'mon! I live (eat) vicariously thru you!


----------



## aquariumreef

I as just about to pop in about how I have an apple pie in the oven right now! 

Can't say I remember the last time I had a party with friends, mainly because I hate most of the people my age. :l


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Hey, let me back you up on the not-made-for-drinking thing. It's okay to not drink...it is! I still feel like odd-man-out when everyone at a party is bombed & I'm not, but...it's all good. I don't remember my 21st party, either. I don't think it was a big deal. I know there was some sort of cake...
> 
> and LOL at your "Plush Irish Maiden" tag! Love it!


for my 21st birthday i went to The Great Reno Balloon Races with my mom, an aunt and an uncle. but if the trip is phrased "I went to reno for my 21st birthday" people get a very different picture in their head lol. I do drink alcohol sometimes, but I'm not sure what the point of getting "bombed" is. I prefer to remember what i did the night before lol.


----------



## aquariumreef

I finally got this pedophile face-fuzz off.


----------



## Headless

What a sick puppy I am - finally got the 21st out of the way and all I could think about today was Halloween!!! LOL Glutton for punishment or what.


----------



## GothicCandle

my head is too full of prop ideas to be able to sleep.

*edited an hour later*

you might be a haunter if. . . you start building a prop at 2am because you can't sleep due to thinking about building the prop.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Morning all!


----------



## debbie5

I'm out at karaoke and I take change out of my wallet, and I see a penny with my engagement ring wrapped around the outside. Perfectly wedged around the penny.Apparently, it was in there the whole time despite me looking at my change at least 4 times...amen!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm glad you found it Debbie!


----------



## Hauntiholik

April 23rd is....
* Take a Chance Day
* Lover's Day
* National Picnic Day
* World Laboratory Day
* Talk Like Shakespeare Day
* National Cherry Cheesecake Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's good news to start the day, Ms Deb

Not quite ready to talk like Shakespeare, so here's a quote instead:

"Love to faults is always blind, always is to joy inclined. Lawless, winged, and unconfined, and breaks all chains from every mind."


----------



## Spooky1

Glad to hear you found your ring, Deb. Sounds like a luck penny you should keep it. 

* Take a Chance Day - I took a chance on Roxy years ago (or maybe it was the other way around :googly and have never regretted it. 
* Lover's Day - Perhaps a day for Halloween lovers!
* National Picnic Day - It's raining and cold here, not a good day for a picnic
* World Laboratory Day - I work in a lab, so every day is lab day!
* Talk Like Shakespeare Day - "Come what sorrow can, It cannot countervail the exchange of joy , That one short minute gives me in her sight" Romeo & Juliet - Act 2, Scene 6


----------



## debbie5

"Get thee to a nunnery!"


----------



## Death's Door

Gooda morning All! Had to catch up on the posts after being crazy busy at work. so here goes:

Pretty Ghoul - sorry to hear about your pet. It's a tough decision. Been there - done that. 

Headless - OMG! Awesome looking party. Fantastic job!

Met up with the Jersey Devil M&T on Saturday and had a blast. I love the chemistry that the group has. I leave there exilerated, tired (mind and kicks into overdrive and then crashes from excitement), and buzzed from the talk of Halloween, new props, exchanging ideas, and just catching up with each other's lives. 

Because the weather was crappy on Sunday, it gave me the opportunity to clean the craft den so I can finish the PVC candles we started on Saturday. Hubby and I just chilled the rest of the day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I have the most romantic husband ever


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Hey, let me back you up on the not-made-for-drinking thing. It's okay to not drink...it is! I still feel like odd-man-out when everyone at a party is bombed & I'm not, but...it's all good. I don't remember my 21st party, either. I don't think it was a big deal. I know there was some sort of cake...
> 
> and LOL at your "Plush Irish Maiden" tag! Love it!


LOL Thanks Debbie. And congrats on finding your ring!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> April 23rd is....
> * Take a Chance Day
> * Lover's Day
> * National Picnic Day
> * World Laboratory Day
> * Talk Like Shakespeare Day
> * National Cherry Cheesecake Day


hmmmm.... lets see.

I'm taking chances already.....trying to be positive about the outcomes.

Not a huge Shakespere fan since a huge majority of his plays ended in tragedy.


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy, you know I love you for your Braaaaaaains.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Roxy, you know I love you for your Braaaaaaains.


Damn, and all this time I thought I hooked you with my good looks and charm:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: You guys crack me up! And I was going to have a picnic today, but some furry guy named Yogi stole my picnic basket! Curses!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ok, got the fan blade for the rubber cement web gun thingy and one the masks for the witch prop. Need to see about getting a cordless drill. And yes I am old enough to have one with a cord.


----------



## scareme

I just want to point out that Vlad posted this 6 days ago in the garden section....

"Ok, caution to the winds, I've got some tomato plants out there already."

and I said at the time, he just jinxed the east coast. Well.......

http://news.yahoo.com/april-noreaster-dumps-rain-snow-east-coast-064129380.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, scareme, fortunately all we got was a lot of cold rain on our tomato plants We really needed rain, so we can't complain even if it was a jinx.

Wonder if jdubbya and lewlew got buried in snow?


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> I just want to point out that Vlad posted this 6 days ago in the garden section....
> 
> "Ok, caution to the winds, I've got some tomato plants out there already."
> 
> and I said at the time, he just jinxed the east coast. Well.......
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/april-noreaster-dumps-rain-snow-east-coast-064129380.html


LOL you're blaming Vlad for the nor'easter?


----------



## debbie5

Free rhubarb from a friend's garden! Making rhubarb muffins tonight!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 loves rhubarb pie. The local grocery store occasionally carries rhubarb, and most of the time when we buy it, the person at the checkout counter has no idea what it is.


----------



## aquariumreef

Today I just don't give a poo what people think about me, I'm too tired today for that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

When you get to be as old as I am, AR, you won't give a poo what people think of you all the time:jol:


----------



## aquariumreef

That soon?


----------



## aquariumreef

Tonight I'm making Chinese orange-chicken, egg rolls, fried rice, and jasmine tea. Should be pretty good... I hope.


----------



## debbie5

Morning! (fins flippin'...)


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mmmmmm, wonder what I'm going to do today ?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Bill, work on the garden?

No gardening for me this year with the house on the market and moving... Maybe I'll grow a few things in planters.


----------



## aquariumreef

Good morning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, good peeps

April 24 is Pig in a Blanket Day. Seems to me AR celebrated that one a week or so ago:jol:


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Morning! (fins flippin'...)





aquariumreef said:


> Good morning!





RoxyBlue said:


> Good morning, good peeps


Grumble %@#* Grumble &^%%=* Grumble! Yes, it's morning, Yes, I'm up. What more do you want from me? You all are to cherry this early. Where are you at 4:00 am when I need you? Grumble *^%[email protected] Grumble.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone get up on the wrong side of the bed this morning?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Really windy today, I just seen an old lady on a bicycle and two men in a row boat go by.

Well maybe not that bad but its gusting up to 40 mph.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you also see an old lady in a rocker and a cow?


----------



## Vlad

> You all are to cherry


I be thinking she meant cheery, lol.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Windy here too! And I did see the lady in the rocker...and then...shriek! Gasp! The Wicked Witch of the West flew by...oh my, oh my!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:...and the wind was terrible and strong, and suddenly a keyboard fell on the Wicked Witch.....


----------



## Hauntiholik

Time for a Guinness


----------



## aquariumreef

My left leg has been killing me today, maybe one of your houses fell on me. <_<


----------



## aquariumreef

$10 say's you laughed the second time too.


----------



## Evil Andrew

hauntiholik said:


> time for a guinness


+1


----------



## Blackrose1978

aquariumreef said:


> Tonight I'm making Chinese orange-chicken, egg rolls, fried rice, and jasmine tea. Should be pretty good... I hope.


That sounds sooo good. I'm having velvetta boxed dinner tonight. Its been a long day! Finally moved my house plants and seedlings outside on the porch! Need to keep eye out on frost warnings still just in case. It got up to over 95 degrees today so I pulled out the sprinkler and had a blast with my boys! My oldest is able to audition and not miss the track meet! They switched the day of the tryouts!! I didn't get much haunting done today. Still trying to decide bone color or stone color for my skull archway.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tonight's dinner experiment - a version of kung pao chicken with broccoli. Left out the corn starch and substituted cashews for the peanuts. Came out quite tasty


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> Tonight's dinner experiment - a version of kung pao chicken with broccoli. Left out the corn starch and substituted cashews for the peanuts. Came out quite tasty


FEED ME!

I'm drinking my second glass of Ovaltine, like a true oldie.

We HFers really like our food!

And I have hobbitfeet. /fail


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I haven't seen Wizard Of Oz in quite a long time. I bet back then the special effects were spectacular! I've always like the wicked witch....*clears throat and Cackles Wickedly*


----------



## debbie5

I'm down to one Mt. Dew a month. Today was it. Hello insomnia.
And I figured out that Chinese food makes me feel like crap. Good thing chocolate has no such effects.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Only a few more weeks until puppy pick-up day!


----------



## aquariumreef

Are you gonna eat it?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Aww, he's gonna be our special little guy, so no—at least not right away. :zombie:


----------



## aquariumreef

That's too bad, puppy's taste really good.

Just kidding.


----------



## Headless

As a dog lover I have to say - not so funny......


----------



## Headless

We have a holiday today for ANZAC day. So I thought it would be a good idea to take a strong painkiller last night to ease the aches and pains and hopefully get some sleep. Well I did get sleep - but today I have felt pretty drunk all day. Note to self - regardless of pain don't take one on a "school" night.... LOL 3:30 pm and I need a nap.


----------



## aquariumreef

Give me some pain killers, Headless. I just got 4 drops of 200* sugar on my hand and it hurts like a poo. :angry:


----------



## scareme

ANZAC Day...

Anzac Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The first movie I ever saw Mel Gibson in was Gallipoli. It made me cry and made me really angry. But I guess war will do that to you. Thank any member of your family that are vets or active duty. My hubby is active and I know what kind of life it is.


----------



## scareme

Headless said:


> Now I have a problem - perhaps someone can make some suggestions. I bought these - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/260874174631?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_6392wt_841
> For the 21st birthday - being a Moulin Rouge theme. Now we aren't sure what to do with them. Any ideas?????


What did you ever end up doing with these?


----------



## Headless

Oh yes I meant to answer that earlier... NOTHING. LOL I just didn't have time. So they are still sitting on my dining table - all 100 of them.


----------



## Headless

aquariumreef said:


> Give me some pain killers, Headless. I just got 4 drops of 200* sugar on my hand and it hurts like a poo. :angry:


I'm sorry but I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about but I'm sorry you are angry.


----------



## scareme

He dropped boiling sugar on his hand and burned it. Burns hurt like crazy, AR. Do you have an aloe plant?


----------



## Headless

Ahhh - yes aloe vera gel or aloe right from the plant would be the best. At the very least run it under cold water for ages.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

So, I scheduled an appointment at 9:30 AM. That means leaving by 7 or earlier...derp, what was I thinking?


----------



## debbie5

Aloe! Good morning!


----------



## Hauntiholik

April 25th is....

* Red Hat Society Day - The Red Hat Society was officially formed on April 25, 1998 in Fullerton, California, when founder Sue Ellen Cooper and 5 friends chose to dress in their purple clothing and red hats and meet for afternoon tea. The society's mission? To connect like-minded women around the world and to encourage them to have fun together!

* World Penguin Day - Hey, wait a sec. We already celebrated Penguin Awareness Day in January. What's with the additional penguin day? Perhaps this supports the theory that the penguins are planning for world domination. Soon we'll have to live as the penguins do. Here's hoping you all like eating fish and sliding around on your bellies.

* East Meets West Day - On April 25, 1945, East met West, when U.S. and Russian troops met for the first time in Germany.

* Hairstylist Appreciation Day - be good to these people. They know your deep, dark secrets!

* National Zucchini Bread Day

* Administrative Professional Day - today honors the assistants who keep their bosses on track. Thank you!

* Plumber's Day - appreciate a GOOD plumber today. They are sometimes hard to find.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Would somebody go to work for me? I'm not feeling motivated.


----------



## Spooky1

Forecast for the weekend is cold and rainy. Maybe I'll get some work done on my ground breaker.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Yeah Spooky, you've got to get busy, I thought we we in this whole ground breaker thing together! I'm dying to see some update photos! Plus I need some inspiration to help me start on my other ground breakers! My latest build is starting to run into tedious-ville.


----------



## debbie5

caffiene hangover.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think Spooky1 plans to be back with the groundbreaker this weekend. I'd like to see update photos, too He's also made a "to do" list of stuff we've talked about, but haven't started yet.

Amusing Office Moment of the Day - got an email this morning from a co-worker asking me to add a signature to a report that had been reviewed and was ready to go out. In the string of correspondence, there was a note from the person who had reviewed it complimenting him on his attention to detail (grammar, tense) and what an improvement she had noticed. I opened the report on the server, read through it, and found an obvious sentence fragment in the conclusions section. I sent him a note back and (being of an evil nature) copied the person who had reviewed it for detail, asking him to correct it before I added the signature.

Don't know why, but things like that amuse me


----------



## scareme

When I saw the picture Haunti posted on plumbers crack I thought WTH? But then I thought, if it was electrical lines on Halloween night I could understand it. I'm not saying it wouldn't be a fire hazzard. But I could understand it. 

Roxy, you remind me of my sister. She used to keep a red wax pencil in her purse to correct the writing on the walls in bathrooms. She's an editor now. And I can't spell worth a darn, as we all know. lol


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy the evil editor :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Roxy the evil editor :googly:


I know, I just can't help it:jol: However, in my defense, it seems to me that, if you're going to harp on someone else's level of attention to detail (as she does), you really ought to hold yourself to the same high standard.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Was really needed a new camera. Just picked up a new canon 7d off of ebay. 
I never win auctions, really!
Until today. Pretty tickled I must say.
Now off to the park with the kids.


----------



## Jaybo

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Was really needed a new camera. Just picked up a new canon 7d off of ebay.
> I never win auctions, really!
> Until today. Pretty tickled I must say.
> Now off to the park with the kids.


You're the one that sniped me! 

Just kidding. That's a very nice camera. I'm jealous!


----------



## aquariumreef

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Was really needed a new camera. Just picked up a new canon 7d off of ebay.
> I never win auctions, really!
> Until today. Pretty tickled I must say.
> Now off to the park with the kids.


Nice, but it's only as good as the glass! What lens's did you get with it, unincluding the 18-55mm. 

Edit: I got a new keyboard from m choir teacher today, can't wait till it get's here! And I got my application in to letter in music also.  Supergood day.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

got it with the kit lens, already picked out a nice replacement...but hey, the price was really good so it was like a free lens.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I really like the 5d but over $2k is out of my price range these days.


Jaybo said:


> You're the one that sniped me!
> 
> Just kidding. That's a very nice camera. I'm jealous!


----------



## trishaanne

Today was a baking day! Used 15 cakes mixes to make Kenny's retirement cakes. Party is on Friday night...can't wait. Also sculpted a replica (ok..SUPPOSED to be a replica) of my husband for one of his cakes along with the desk and desk chair and all the stuff that goes into an office for the top of the cake. I'm also making 250 chocolate lollipops as gifts for our guests. His daughter, son and ex wife will be here tomorrow night and are leaving Saturday morning. We are hoping to get to Chiller Theater Expo this Saturday, which means I need to kick it into gear and work on these headstones. Since our cemetery was all dead celebrities for the past few years, I got the brilliant idea to take a stone for Carolyn Jones and have it signed by John Astin. And take one for Fred Gwynn and Yvonne DeCarlo and have them signed by Butch Patrick. The only problem with this idea is that I threw away 90% of my headstones, which means on top of everything else, I now need to remake these three stones. Lucky me. Nothing like baking from 7 AM to 8 PM, making lollipops with a 10 month old hanging on my leg cause she's teething and cranky, and having to sculpt Kenny's cake while he's at the office because it's a surprise. Sure, I have time to make three more tombstones before Saturday morning! I'll just be like Vlad and never sleep!


----------



## scareme

Hey trishaanne! I was going to say it's been a while since we've heard from you. But after hearing all that's going on in your life, I can understand. I don't know how you do it. Tell Kenny congrats on his retirement. Have you scheduled time on Sunday for a nervous breakdown?


----------



## trishaanne

LOL...nope. I don't have time. Sunday my daughter and her fiancee have asked the entire family to come to their house for brunch. Since they want us all there at once, we're guessing that there is an announcement of some sort coming our way. I'm thinking they are having another baby (crappy timing since the family Disney trip is in September). However, Kenny is praying that they are finally announcing that they are getting married. It would be nice if they got married before having another kid, but what do I know....I'm just her mother!


----------



## debbie5

I want these..watch the vid. http://www.jlist.com/product/KNS479


----------



## aquariumreef

My new keyboard is here and it is amazing. High quality, but a little old, but never opened. Even has a floppydisk drive just in case I ever find one!

What's getting me is the sustain pedal that came with it is a 9-pin. :huh:


----------



## GothicCandle

aquariumreef said:


> My new keyboard is here and it is amazing. High quality, but a little old, but never opened. Even has a floppydisk drive just in case I ever find one!
> 
> What's getting me is the sustain pedal that came with it is a 9-pin. :huh:


I've got a whole bunch of floppy discs i used in high school. As a 2006 graduate that wasn't long ago.



debbie5 said:


> I want these..watch the vid. http://www.jlist.com/product/KNS479


and only twice the price of the real thing!(not including shipping)


----------



## Headless

Groan what a long day - 8:00 am start and 7:00 pm finish......... It's now just after 8:30 pm and I'm ready for bed.


----------



## debbie5

Blarg.


----------



## Blackrose1978

GOOD MORNING ALL! Whoo Hoooo I am officially on vacation for next 4 days!! And boy do I need a break from all the crap at work! I am planning on building new bases for my older tombstones, attend a track meet, state gymnastics, go fishing and if weather holds I'm going camping!!! And if I have time finish painting skulls that I have so far for the arch.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Blackrose...I think you are missing the point of what the word vacation means ...I didn't read anything about you kicking back, reading a book, taking a nap...relaxing......Ha! Ha! Have a great four days, and I hope you manage to get everything done!
I guess a vacation does not include taking a break from haunting, huh?


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 26 is:

Hug an Australian Day - virtual hug to Headless!:jol: 
National Pretzel Day 
Richter Scale Day - shake things up a bit
Take Your Daughter to Work Day - I bring my dog. She's like a daughter, only I don't have to send her to college


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hmmmm? What's in your food?

http://video.msnbc.msn.com/dylan-ratigan-show/47034269#47034269


----------



## RoxyBlue

Antibiotics don't do squat when it comes to viruses, yet how many people do you know go to their doctor when they get a cold (caused by a virus) and demand antibiotics? It isn't just the cows who are breeding superbugs.

People like to demonize the chemical companies and pharmaceutical companies when it comes to the use of pesticides, herbicides, and antibiotics, yet so much of those choices are driven by both the consumer and the need to feed and care for a burgeoning population. Folks want organic food, but balk either at buying a product that has the occasional blemishes typical of an organic food or balk at paying the higher price. It's a Catch 22 for both the producer and the consumer.

There is absolutely no doubt that overuse or misuse of pesticides and antibiotics turns into a feedback loop that breeds better bugs, followed by ever more aggressive application of increasingly powerful chemicals or more potent drugs. In such a war, the bugs win. They can adapt faster than new chemicals or drugs can be developed. Think about the commercials for household disinfectants that kill 99.9% of germs on surfaces. Guess what's left behind - the 0.1% of the population that is resistant. And with the competition knocked out, that part of the population flourishes.

I absolutely agree that there is a need to reduce use of chemicals in our foods and our bodies wherever possible. We've shifted to buying more organic products, particularly for those item that are known for higher use of pesticides (apples being a good example). We're trying to supply ourselves with strawberries (another high pesticide use crop) from our garden, but have to compete with slugs, birds, squirrels, rabbits, and ants for the fruit - kind of a small scale example of the dilemma faced by farmers who don't use chemicals on their crops


----------



## debbie5

Re: the above...I think the overuse of antibiotics in our food has made **US** weaker and unable to fight off viruses like we used to. When I get sick, I usually wait 7 days to get better...what usually happens is my virus sets off some other crud-response (sinus infection, bronchitis, asthma) that needs drugs. I'm more sacred of our food, though super-bugs scare me almost as much. Air-borne Ebola virus....now that's something to think about....


----------



## debbie5

But ya gotta die of something...usually it's not breathing.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> Re: the above...I think the overuse of antibiotics in our food has made **US** weaker and unable to fight off viruses like we used to. When I get sick, I usually wait 7 days to get better...what usually happens is my virus sets off some other crud-response (sinus infection, bronchitis, asthma) that needs drugs. I'm more sacred of our food, though super-bugs scare me almost as much. Air-borne Ebola virus....now that's something to think about....





debbie5 said:


> But ya gotta die of something...usually it's not breathing.


America is indeed one of the sickest countries i think. It's only in america a kid eats a peanut and dies. other places in the world like africa don't have "common" food allergies and in africa there is even a peanut butter based vitamin rich food given to starving people, peanut allergies are simply non-existent. In america of course, if there isn't anything wrong with a person, well, there just MUST be. i know so many hypochondriacs, do they exist in other countries i wonder?? The land of plenty(or more so the land of too much) has some pretty big negatives come out of the positives sometimes.


----------



## aquariumreef

It other news I am making icecream this weekend.


----------



## Hairazor

AR, what flavor?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yummm! What kind? I'll bring my spoon!


----------



## aquariumreef

NO CREAM FOR YOU! 

Cookies n' Cream, my favorite next to Mint Chocolatechip. :wub:


----------



## Blackrose1978

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Blackrose...I think you are missing the point of what the word vacation means ...I didn't read anything about you kicking back, reading a book, taking a nap...relaxing......Ha! Ha! Have a great four days, and I hope you manage to get everything done!
> I guess a vacation does not include taking a break from haunting, huh?


What I thought painting skulls was relaxing, just like making blood guts and mayhem!! hehehe!! I do plan on doing a little napping and horror movie marathon since my boys don't have any school tomorrow


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's almost Friday!


----------



## Evil Andrew

This will be a mega-brewing weekend. I'm making four 10-gallon batches of beer.
Irish red ale, cream ale, raspberry wheat and oatmeal stout !


----------



## aquariumreef

What about rootbeer and cream soda?


----------



## Hairazor

Evil Andrew said:


> This will be a mega-brewing weekend. I'm making four 10-gallon batches of beer.
> Irish red ale, cream ale, raspberry wheat and oatmeal stout !


Sounds like a well rounded selection. I trust you sample to make sure of quality of course!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Finally got internet at our new house. I missed you guys!


----------



## debbie5

I started to make cowboy gauntlets and fringed bib collar for Western/Cowboy dance tomorrow night at The Demon's elementary school...and the sewing machine is totally jammed. Okay..I have heat-bonding stuff I can use instead so I don't need to sew. I bond everything I need...then I realize I want to bond some fringe on and...the iron dies. Okay....good thing I have Aleene's tacky glue! I just have to hand sew a small seam and I'm good. Now, WHAT are the chances of all that breakage happening on one night? Good thing I was able to get it done! I had to pull back on my desire to make it a really Toddlers & Tiaras, uber tacky-sparkly kind of costume...LOL.


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> I started to make cowboy gauntlets and fringed bib collar for Western/Cowboy dance tomorrow night at The Demon's elementary school...and the sewing machine is totally jammed. Okay..I have heat-bonding stuff I can use instead so I don't need to sew. I bond everything I need...then I realize I want to bond some fringe on and...the iron dies. Okay....good thing I have Aleene's tacky glue! I just have to hand sew a small seam and I'm good. Now, WHAT are the chances of all that breakage happening on one night? Good thing I was able to get it done! I had to pull back on my desire to make it a really Toddlers & Tiaras, uber tacky-sparkly kind of costume...LOL.


Is this for you or the little one? :googly:

I've got a date on Saturday, really excited. Really wish I knew where I'm going though.


----------



## debbie5

I was making them for my 8 year old. They are all done, excpet for some star accents that I can't decide how I want for them to look.. and now I am WIDE AWAKE. My older one is heading off to New York City Friday at 6 am...it's already almost 2 here...getting older sucks. I have ouchies keeping me awake...

Oh AR..stop being so fussy! Sheesh! (slap). Just do what I do & ask if you need heels, flats or sneakers and go with it. 
Dates should be fun, not stressy. Enjoy! hey- that new claymation Pirates movie in 3-D is opening tomorrow! It looks pretty funny from the previews.


----------



## aquariumreef

Such a good mom, you should place an ad on Craigslist. Maybe call it "Moms for Money-by the hour"? 

Oh girl, you did not just slap me! :lol: Part of my OCD is that I need to know everything about what I'm doing, so I can be prepared. I literally spend 10 minutes a day figuring out my scheduled in school and when I need to go to my locker. Even though my schedule is almost the same every day. :emmbarrsed:

I doubt we'd go see a movie though, he seems more like a private kind of guy. I doubt it'd be a restaurant either, because this'll be a "test" date (our first together) and he won't want to spend a lot. That's right, he's paying.  Probably will be a hike or something. :l


----------



## scareme

debbie, I'd love to see a picture of your daughter in her cowgirl outfit. I bet she's a doll. I was a cowgirl for Halloween for four years. That's all I ever wanted to be. My brother would make me hide his bar of soap for soaping windows in my hat. He knew noone would ever check the innocent little cowgirl for soap. 

Hubby has been telling me all week he wanted the TV in the bedroom at 7:00 thur night and he doesn't want to be disturbed. I guess there is some kind of football draft on. Today I thought I would surprise him and clean out the pool for the first time this year. It's not as easy as it looks. A lot of messing around with hoses and knowing where to hook them on the pump. I worked on it for a couple of hours and I was so proud of what I had done. It has been 90* for the last two days, and we have a solar blanket on top, but the water was still a little brisk. But I got in and scrubed down the sides and everything. Tonight about 8:00 I went out to check the pool and the water was down about a foot. I had to go tell hubby something was wrong with the pool durning his draft pick show. Boy was he mad. It took him less than 1/2 hour to fix it, so it wasn't too bad. So now I have orders not to touch the pump unless he's around.


----------



## aquariumreef

Oh, and I have to wear either shoes that cover my feet completely. They are really nasty.


----------



## scareme

AR, I'd find out right away if he likes Halloween. No use in wasting your time on someone who isn't going to be any fun come October.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> April 26 is:
> 
> Hug an Australian Day - virtual hug to Headless!:jol:
> National Pretzel Day
> Richter Scale Day - shake things up a bit
> Take Your Daughter to Work Day - I bring my dog. She's like a daughter, only I don't have to send her to college


Nawwwww thank you. I feel loved.

AND National Pretzel Day. And to think my nickname was Pretzel. hmmm don't ask.....

Wish I could have taken my daughter to work - it might have made for a better day.



RoxyBlue said:


> It's almost Friday!


Thankfully it's already Friday night here - I'm on my 2nd glass of chardonnay - it was a character building Friday.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Finally got internet at our new house. I missed you guys!


Welcome back Bio!!!!!! How is the new house?????


----------



## debbie5

It's 5:54 am, and I just woke up to a pic of AR'S ***FEET***.
Oh my word. Chiiiilllllllddddddddd....

Oh how cool! My older kid is going to NYC to see plasticized human bodies. I'm so jealous!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: There are soooo many fun topis here....sticking on fringe, cleaning out pools, going on dates....and then those feet show up.....Whew! Good thing it's Friday and the weekend is here....I will need a couple of glasses of wine to get that image out of my head.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

guess its time that i chimed in. I've been lurking too much lately. AR. good luck with the date! Debbie, I want to see those pics too!


----------



## debbie5

Oh Lordy...where is that thread on how to post pics? All I know how to do is link to photobucket...


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Oh Lordy...where is that thread on how to post pics? All I know how to do is link to photobucket...


This FAQ might help, Deb:

http://www.hauntforum.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_attachments

If you use Photobucket, you need to copy the IMG Code for the individual picture and paste it in your post. That's explained in this thread, complete with a picture of where the code is:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=22863


----------



## Hauntiholik

Evil Andrew said:


> This will be a mega-brewing weekend. I'm making four 10-gallon batches of beer.
> Irish red ale, cream ale, raspberry wheat and oatmeal stout !


Will any of it be ready in time for the May make n take?


----------



## Blackrose1978

Morning all!! I have been a little ambitious today! I cooked hashbrowns, spiced pancakes and sausage links for my boys, then plotted a map of all the garage sales I'm gonna want to hit today!!! Loving not going to work!!!


----------



## scareme

I need some of your ambition. I got up early to get some weeding before it gets too hot. I watered the bed yesterday, so it should be good to go. Now if I was just good to go. Give me a push Blackrose.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Not at work either! Got everyone off to their destinations, hit the craft store, got myself a breakfast sandwich and hit Target for a birthday present. Next it's off to get lunch and return a few things to another big-box store. I'm starting to think about working for myself again. These days at home are nice!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hauntiholik said:


> Will any of it be ready in time for the May make n take?


There might be some sampling to do.........


----------



## aquariumreef

This. Machine. Is. Loud. :<


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I'm sorry...I am so distracted....what machine is so loud?????Seriously AquariumReef...what is loud??? Inquiring minds need to know????


----------



## Headless

Hot - did someone say Hot???? I'm cold here. Would light the fire again this weekend except we don't have a lot of wood and new load won't arrive until next weekend. I barely think we got summer at all this year.


----------



## aquariumreef

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I'm sorry...I am so distracted....what machine is so loud?????Seriously AquariumReef...what is loud??? Inquiring minds need to know????


My baby decapitator. 

Just kidding, it was the icecream machine. :googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Headless...Seriously? We are already in the 80 degree mark and it is only April...by May, I shudder to think what the temp will read...be grateful for 'snuggily-wuggily-nights' we are already too hot to sleep comfortably. Thank God for AC we keep the bedroom at a cool 64 degrees...it just makes everything more snuggily.....
P.S. Happy Belated birthday...or was it hug an Aussie day...can't remember but you sure deserve a hug.....


----------



## Pumpkin5

aquariumreef said:


> My baby decapitator.


:jol:Aqariumreef...you know you are bad....right???:googly:


----------



## Headless

Awww thanks Pumpkin5 - I needed one of those. We are headed for a top of 13 degrees today which is about 55. Usually its much warmer than that here at this time of year. Aside from the threat of bushfires - I much prefer summer than winter.


----------



## Headless

Just been wasting a bit of download looking around for inspiration for this year's display. Should be doing study but I'll get right onto that straight after lunch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see we have a frost warning for tonight, speaking of cold. Maybe I should bring that toad lily in.....


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> I see we have a frost warning for tonight, speaking of cold. Maybe I should bring that toad lily in.....


You look after lily, and she'll look after you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's in our kitchen now


----------



## debbie5

11pm and no one in chat. Major suckage.


----------



## aquariumreef

7:10 and no one to feed me.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> 11pm and no one in chat. Major suckage.


I'm here now debbie. Come back!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm thinking every time Photobucket "improves" its site, it takes away features I really liked.


----------



## aquariumreef

Roxy get in chat, it's awkward with only 2 people!


----------



## Blackrose1978

Didn't get to many garage sales today due to it decided to down pour, but scored a nice one. 5 buckets free 1 half full of paint primer the other 4 were half to all the way full with joint compound!!! I did manage to finally decide on paint scheme for skulls for the archway and got several done first color one side. Also painted some other skulls and creature heads. My vamp skull gonna take awhile to finish drying the eyes with using fabric G.I.D. paint but it will be worth it in the end. 
Tomorrow I have my younger son's State gymnastic tournament to go to!! Here we go for GOLD!! My son is already a multi gold medalist. He is too good for his own good. He is very cocky!!

PS If I have night mares about feet I know who I am going to haunt in the afterlife lol!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Just as I'm starting to get the lights off for bed, the dog runs downstairs and pee's on the carpet, right in front of me. Now I'm up for another hour as she plays outside instead of being inside. 

I hate dogs.


----------



## debbie5

HAPPY SATURDAY!! I'm about to devour the fresh pineapple that is finally ripe...I can whip up eggs and waffles, if anyone wants to join. Bring your own coffee.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik

April 28th is....
* Kiss Your Mate Day
* Great Poetry Reading Day
* National Bulldogs are Beautiful Day
* National Blueberry Pie Day
* Astronomy Day
* National Sense of Smell Day
* Cubicle Day


----------



## Blackrose1978

Morning all! I'm on the road already headed to State gymnastics tournament!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like that spooky cappuccino, Haunti.

I just kissed my mate, too



aquariumreef said:


> Just as I'm starting to get the lights off for bed, the dog runs downstairs and pee's on the carpet, right in front of me. Now I'm up for another hour as she plays outside instead of being inside.
> 
> I hate dogs.


But dogs are so lovable, AR

Pooch Smooch by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dark Angel 27

LOL Roxy!

AR, I know how it feels. I had to break up a fight yesterday Between Bruiser and the new husky Serena. I got a nice set of claw marks on my right side above my hip. I know Serena just got excited, and she's still a pup, but she's just got to realized that Bruiser is a grumpy 'old man' that doesn't want to play with her! LOL


----------



## Headless

I be lovin' those puppies too Roxy. Had them in my life since I was born and can't imagine not having them around. Yep they can be a pain in the proverbial but the pleasure and love they give is way beyond the negatives.


----------



## debbie5

10 pm. No one in chat. C'mon. I was supposed to go to a party & didn't go cuz it's 20 miles away. I needs me some chat.


----------



## debbie5

See sawing with the 8 year old today...good thing the see saw had an inner seat to offset my weight somewhat. NOTE TO SELF: knees say: do not see saw ever again.


----------



## aquariumreef

Back from date an exhausted. Having homemade pizza for dinner.


----------



## debbie5

11:30pm..no one in chat. Dang, people.


----------



## aquariumreef

Lies, debbit. Lies.


----------



## debbie5

I'm not debbit. I'm creddit.


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm cash, Corny Cash.


----------



## aquariumreef

And this dog pees in the middle of the floor again, and I step in it.


----------



## debbie5

Every 2 hours, let the dog out to pee. If it pees outside, immediately slam a treat into its mouth and say "Good pee pee". Pretty soon, dog will realize pee outside= treat.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Sorry Deb. I was glued to a really enticing and juicy fanfiction. I finally got caught up and shall now go to bed very happy. *evil smirk*


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> Every 2 hours, let the dog out to pee. If it pees outside, immediately slam a treat into its mouth and say "Good pee pee". Pretty soon, dog will realize pee outside= treat.


She's trained, it's just been 2 times in less than a day that is annoying. Actually, this was the first time for a while that she even had an accident. And she's out the majority of the day, and I try not to be! :googly:

It's weird though, she'll just run up and ninja pee, even though she wasn't by the door before.


----------



## aquariumreef

Oh, and it turns out my date is 14, which is both awkward and weird that I did not know that before. Unfortunately, I think that's a bit young to have an appropriate relationship with at my age.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yeah, that's a massive age difference...you okay?


----------



## debbie5

Good morning, creatures!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Dark Angel 27 said:


> yeah, that's a massive age difference...you okay?


Why wouldn't I be ok? I couldn't find an 'angry' emoticon so I did the next closest. Although now I see the red one.  Either way I doubt I'll be seeing him again. /fail

Good morning Debbie!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dark Angel 27 said:


> yeah, that's a massive age difference...you okay?


aquariumreef is actually 16 so the age difference is 2 years.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gorgeous day, so we moved a few more strawberry plants into containers in the hope that we might actually get some of the berries this year, at least until the wildlife discovers their new locations. We might have to resort to putting out pans of beer to get the slugs before they get the fruit.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hauntiholik said:


> aquariumreef is actually 16 so the age difference is 2 years.


You mean all this time I could have posted my age at 39. Who knows maybe my hip wouldn't hurt and my knees would feel good in the morning.


----------



## Hauntiholik

No BD. You'd have to post that your age is 69.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's actually 103 - his nickname in high school was "Methuselah":googly:


----------



## debbie5

Bone Dancer said:


> You mean all this time I could have posted my age at 39. Who knows maybe my hip wouldn't hurt and my knees would feel good in the morning.


That's what Prozac, Aleve & bourbon are for, my friend.


----------



## Bone Dancer

With meds and fresh batteries I figure I am good for another 50 years.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

aquariumreef said:


> Why wouldn't I be ok? I couldn't find an 'angry' emoticon so I did the next closest. Although now I see the red one.  Either way I doubt I'll be seeing him again. /fail
> 
> Good morning Debbie!


Well, I meant as far as dissappointment is concerned. That's all. I'd be pissed as hell too.



Hauntiholik said:


> aquariumreef is actually 16 so the age difference is 2 years.


Well, that I didn't know. Thank you for setting me straight.


----------



## aquariumreef

Oh yeah, that'd be really creepy if I really was 27. I gotta get that fixed soon! <_<


----------



## GothicCandle

aquariumreef said:


> Oh yeah, that'd be really creepy if I really was 27. I gotta get that fixed soon! <_<


a 14 year old shouldn't date. I'm not even sure the average 14 could date, dating requires more emotional maturity than any 14 year old I've ever met possessives. I "dated" when i was 14 and i only count it as such by my own mindset at the time. a 14 year old with a boyfriend is about as real as a 5 year old playing house. Only a 14 year old can get in a lot more trouble sadly. 16 year olds too, so be careful.


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 29 is:

Greenery Day - go out and commune with nature while there's still time

National Shrimp Scampi Day - I had shrimp in my lunch today, but it wasn't scampi


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well, I did everything I was suppose to do today...and I didn't even know it. First, for Greenery day, I spent all day in the yard, prepping the front beds for new foundation planting...pulling weeds, digging up roots, general dirty work....and then my husband and I went out to eat last night with my sister and her hubby...and....guess what I found in my Explorer when I ran out to run errands this afternoon? My sister's left over shrimp scampi that she brought from the restuarant...but left in my back seat...What a smell..and not 'just like flowers' either.


----------



## aquariumreef

I got a pineapple plan and grape vine, so I did half of today's req.


----------



## aquariumreef

And there goes the last bit of icecream.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

heading to the chat room. join me if you wish


----------



## aquariumreef

Go to bed!


----------



## aquariumreef

Finally almost done re-arranging Overture for the orchestra, decided to do it by hand because there were some parts I wanted to change a bit more, and it would be easiest to do it myself. Now I need to input dynamic markings, and fix a couple spots that sound off. Should have it to my teacher by Friday!


----------



## Headless

Bone Dancer said:


> With meds and fresh batteries I figure I am good for another 50 years.


That's the spirit!!!!

Long day today and I think probably an even longer one tomorrow. Why do people find it so hard to be helpful?????? I can tell you I'm going to earn every extra cent I get in this temporary job.


----------



## debbie5

Monday, Monday..no good to me......


----------



## Dark Angel 27

aquariumreef said:


> Go to bed!


I did! Now that my batteries are fully recharged and my head is clear(er). I can survey any damage I did last night.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Who else thinks this is a bad idea?

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/australian-billionaire-plans-build-titanic-ii-064606594.html


----------



## debbie5

re: the above..what a boob. It will only have a shadow of the luxury presented on the original ship, and who would want to ride the second coming of a doomed ship? Won't happen....


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 30 is:

Hairstyle Appreciation Day - reminds me, I need to cut Spooky1's hair and maybe trim mine a bit before going to the National Haunters' Convention this Saturday. Must look our best for the peeps

National Honesty Day - if you want to see honesty in action, watch "What Not to Wear".


----------



## debbie5

Just had to run to school...school nurse called...something is pollinating & The Demon (age 8) had swollen eyes- looked horrible! The worst I've ever see. Even underneath was all swollen & red. A good dose of antihistamine eye drops & some allergy meds & she's back to class. She looks like she's gonna have black & blue eyes tonight, though.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just saw an ad for "Toddlers and Tiaras". I'm not a mom, so I can't speak from experience, but it seems to me that dressing your young daughter to look like a tart is just not a good idea.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Just had to run to school...school nurse called...something is pollinating & The Demon (age 8) had swollen eyes- looked horrible! The worst I've ever see. Even underneath was all swollen & red. A good dose of antihistamine eye drops & some allergy meds & she's back to class. She looks like she's gonna have black & blue eyes tonight, though.


Poor baby. Allergys are acting up here too. I hate to take any meds for it because then I won't get anything done. I'm trying to keep the prop momentum going from the M&T. Had a great time at Sherry's, but I can't believe the little poop didn't tell us it was her birthday. I guess she's afraid of spankings.  I celebrated hair style day early and got my hair cut Fri, before we went to Dallas. I didn't want the haunters down there to think we Okies are all shaggy.


----------



## debbie5

Computer + A.D.D. x Monday Laziness = Nothing Getting Done


----------



## RoxyBlue

Had a doctor's appointment this morning, came home and got the downstairs half bath cleaned, the dishwasher emptied, the dog towels washed, let the dog out six times, and am now listening to Midnight Syndicate's CD "Carnival Arcane", which all count as getting something done, but somehow seems like not the way to spend a day off from work:jol:


----------



## debbie5

RoxyBlue said:


> Had a doctor's appointment this morning, came home and got the downstairs half bath cleaned, the dishwasher emptied, the dog towels washed, let the dog out six times, and am now listening to Midnight Syndicate's CD "Carnival Arcane", which all count as getting something done, but somehow seems like not the way to spend a day off from work:jol:


go out to dinner with Spooky! or see an early screening of the 3 Stooges or that claymation Pirates movie!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

well, the lens filter kit is here along with the 600x card...just need that camera.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Craptastic day


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry about the allergies guys, Debbie your daughter and Scareme yourself. Have you ever heard that local honey can help build up your immunity against allergens? I take a tbsp at night and in the morning. Good stuff! (but then again, I have never had allergies, honey is just good for so many other things) :lolkin:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Honey may make it worse if they are sensitive to it.


----------



## Vlad

> Craptastic day


It's not over yet........


----------



## Hauntiholik

Vlad said:


> It's not over yet........


You mean it could get worse?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> You mean it could get worse?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I love you guys. You always make my day better!


----------



## aquariumreef

Home alone... I wonder what I can get up to? :evil:

In other news, I love feeling the ground with my feet, it's like they get transformed into one giant lung that is nice and cool.


----------



## aquariumreef

Staying up late was not worth it, even if it was just 30 minutes. And I think it'd going to rain, too bad it doesn't thunderstorm here ever.


----------



## Spooky1

aquariumreef said:


> Home alone... I wonder what I can get up to? :evil:


Clean the house


----------



## aquariumreef

Brainfail, what's the name for when you bow very quickly on the same note of a string back and forth? Like you were trying to cut the string by sawing at it?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yep. It got worse.


----------



## aquariumreef

Hey look I'm not 27 anymore.


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> Brainfail, what's the name for when you bow very quickly on the same note of a string back and forth? Like you were trying to cut the string by sawing at it?


Tremolo


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks Roxy, that is one of my all time favorite film clips.


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> Tremolo


YES< THANK YIU!

In other news, popcorn+applejiuce=nasty rips to the bathroom.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Glass of wine, warm coat, comfy chair on covered porch, drizzling rain = bliss.


----------



## debbie5

That honey idea is interesting..makes sense. And sawtooth- I sat outside on the front porch (with Mrs. Robin nestled securely on her nest, watching me) underneath an old, unzipped, flannel lined sleeping bag. Thick, soft and has that great sleeping bag smell. I'd sleep out there if I could...but I'd be feasted upon by skeeters.


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> Yep. It got worse.


Have faith, tomorrow will be better.


----------



## debbie5

For Haunti:


----------



## debbie5

We all forgot about the May Day/pagan/broom burning fire tonight...


----------



## scareme

Damn! Damn! Damn! I'm starting to cough again, and it hurts to breath. I do not want to go through this again. At least I was able to make it to Dallas this weekend. If I was a betting person, I'd say I'm going to be at the lake house in May. POOH!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I get to finish moving day after tomorrow. Gonna be a long day, especially since three of the people who were going to help me move have backed out. Can't wait till they call me to ask for assistance with something...


----------



## aquariumreef

When they are choking, Bio, remind them of this.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Just saw an ad for "Toddlers and Tiaras". I'm not a mom, so I can't speak from experience, but it seems to me that dressing your young daughter to look like a tart is just not a good idea.


I don't get it either Roxy. But it takes all kinds and whatever floats your boat.



debbie5 said:


> Computer + A.D.D. x Monday Laziness = Nothing Getting Done


I WISH!!!!!!



Hauntiholik said:


> Craptastic day


Thankfully my expected Craptastic day didn't end up QUITE as bad as anticipated.



Sawtooth Jack said:


> Glass of wine, warm coat, comfy chair on covered porch, drizzling rain = bliss.


I'll match your glass of wine, warm sweater, comfy chair but I'll raise you a warm lounge room and pouring rain. I'll pass on the bliss though until I climb into a nice warm bed.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> I get to finish moving day after tomorrow. Gonna be a long day, especially since three of the people who were going to help me move have backed out. Can't wait till they call me to ask for assistance with something...


Oh Bio I feel your pain. I hate moving. No I HATE moving. I don't even bother asking people to help. Unless you pay them it's pretty much a waste of time. Hope it all goes as smoothly as moving house can.

Another 4:30 am wake up tomorrow and off to Melbourne for my course. Last actual class which I'm grateful for - then I have another 8 weeks to submit the final paperwork before (fingers crossed) graduation..... Then I can concentrate wholly and solely on October.

A sad night last night as my daughter and partner of 3 years split. Going to be a long week I think.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Evil Queen

Have a blessed Beltane!


----------



## Vlad

Thanks you two, I could use a good belt right about now. Scotch please...


----------



## Spooky1

Healing thoughts out to you scareme. Hope you can avoid a trip to the lake house.

Happy Beltane to you Haunt Forum folks. 

TJ Beltane Blue by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

May 1 is:

May Day - when I was in grade school, we used to have special events on May Day, mostly phys-ed oriented, but a lot of fun

Loyalty Day - go salute a flag

Mother Goose Day - a day to appreciate nursery rhymes and stories

Save the Rhino Day - just don't stand in front of an angry one


----------



## Blackrose1978

ugh!! I finally caved and took sinus/allergy meds. I was doing great while on vacation but just one hour of being at work yesterday had my eyes watering and nose running. Today I have a burning throat and can't stop coughing. 
At least I got monster mudding done already this morning and working on a skull this afternoon for a friend's friend. Its kinda cool getting requests to make stuff for other people!


----------



## debbie5

Could someone please come to my house & kick my ass? NO motivation to do anything....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ah...how many times?:devil:


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Could someone please come to my house & kick my ass? NO motivation to do anything....


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Could someone please come to my house & kick my ass? NO motivation to do anything....


I don't offer this to just anyone, so you know what you mean to me, but if I could lift my leg that high, I'd be glad to kick your butt.


----------



## debbie5

The basement is so disorganized, I don't even know where to begin...it's like I'm paralyzed.I organized 4 big shelving units, but now have to hit digging through the big boxes & bins... I go to put something away, and THAT PLACE is messy. So I just get myself all befuddled and confused. And sad.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe start with throwing things away first, Deb. You'll feel as if a great weight has been lifted from your shoulders, and you won't have so many things to find places for Or start like the professional organizers do - make three piles: Toss, Keep, Donate.


----------



## debbie5

I gave up & will start again tomorrow. There isn't much to throw out it's just stuff in all the wrong places.Thanks,hun.


----------



## aquariumreef

I feel for the ladies who have monthly headache's.


----------



## Blackrose1978

While the cat is away the mice will play! While Eric is out of town for the week I have taken over his precious garage mehawwahaaa!!! I did have to clear a space of his manly mess but it was worth it!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

PrettyGhoul said:


> Bill hasn't been feeling well in the last few days. I took him to the vet ten days ago and everything seemed fine. He was running around, eating but then I had a friend visit and I wasn't as attentive and realized during the visit he wasn't well. I took him back to the vet today...thinking I don't know what: he had a fever, he wasn't eating. Anyway he has huge tumors growing in his mouth. The doctor thinks its cancer, shes not even pretending it's something else. I said how did this happen in ten days? not even ten days, four days. Fast growing with fiv I guess. I have to decide what to do. A bio and bloodwork on Monday or not. They don't even think he'll survive that. And if he does then what?
> 
> Today they gave him fluids and painkillers for his mouth. He came home and ate an entire can of A/D. At first I was happy about that until he didn't move for hours. I finally picked him up and put him in a basket to sleep off the overeating. I mean he ate an entire can of rx catfood and then sat in front of his food dish for three hours. I went from happy to terrified. I'm going to call the vet first thing in the morning. I have no idea what to think about this.
> 
> They want me to put him to sleep. They haven't said it outright, but thats what they are saying. Well the second doctor that checked him out today actually did, and the vet tech thats been giving him his shots every month. He's so young, its not fair.


Just an update....I did not go through with the surgery on Bill. At first I thought I would , even though it seemed hopeless, but I think I didn't listen when the doctor told me how advanced the tumor was. I was just so shocked. I was thinking they could take out the tumor but really it has grown in his tongue and jaw. They could only cut out some of the tumor and it would probably grow back in a week. Plus he would probably die during the procedure.

So now I am mixing in pain killer in his food twice a day. Bill is eating normally and acting OK. It won't be long, his doctors say, before he refuses to eat and then I have to decide ....something. All my pets have died at home; I have never put a pet down. But my last cat Pete also had fiv and I couldn't and it was hard on him.

The other day I was at the vets (buying A/D and pain killers for Bill). I was kind of sniffing (trying not to cry) getting my head around there was nothing I could do and met a woman in her 80s who had three long haired dogs....siblings. Only the third was living at 18. She told me if she had to do it over she would have them pass away at home. She is one of the few who has told me that. I think most people think keeping a sick pet alive is making them suffer. I don't know what to think..taking care of a dying pet is hard, really really hard. I've done it. But putting a pet down? I can't imagine it; I feel like I'll be robbing him of the last days of his life.

This tumor has control of Bill's mouth...but with pain medication he's acting normal...running around, cuddling, loving his chicken....I've been making it almost every night now., mincing it for him. He loves it so much.

Anyway, I'm kind of thinking out loud here, he seems almost normal, sometimes.


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks for the update PrettyGhoul. Our pets sure can touch our very soul. It sounds like you are keeping him comfortable and that is worth a lot.


----------



## debbie5

Pretty Ghoul, I'm so sorry...that's just awful. 

It's hard to know how much pain animals are in. I've seen dogs who are *horribly* injured by cars, who still wag their tails when their masters leaned over them. My poodle was bright eyed, happy & playing but was peeing blood and constantly felt the urge to pee. I was having a hard time understanding how sick she was 'til the doc allowed me into the operating room to see her bladder...there was almost no room in her bladder for urine...it was full of tumor. It broke my heart, but I had her put down. She was only 2 1/2. At first I thought it was unnatural for me to interfere in the natural order of things, but since we have domesticated these creatures, we have taken away the quick death that eventually would have found them in the wild. I can no more watch my beloved fur friend suffer than I can watch my children suffer. 
You will certainly find the decision that is right for you & Bill, in the time that is right. Wishing you strength through Bill's illness.


----------



## RoxyBlue

May 2 is:

Baby Day - I have zero babies, unless we include the four legged ones:jol:

Brothers and Sisters Day - I have three brothers and four sisters


----------



## aquariumreef

I have a brother and sister too. 

But tonight we're celebrating my mom's birthday over at her friends house, we had a family-only party last night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

There are frequent bursts of profanity coming from the boss' office down the hall. He's trying to enter data on a government web site and it's apparently not going well:googly:


----------



## scareme

I need to vent, so here goes... May 2nd is Baby Day. If they could just stay babies, but nooo, they have to grow up and rip your heart out. "A daughter is a daughter all of her life, a son ia a son, til he takes a wife." I understand the wedding is about the bride, and I love this girl, but I find out about the bridesmaid dresses from my daughters e-mail and the shower from the future brides facebook page. It's not her fault, my son should tell me these things. He did call his dad today to say his future mother-in-law was going in for some cosmetic surgery before the wedding, and they've found she might have an irregular heartbeat. But he told hubby not to tell anyone. And hubby, being the man, he is, called and told me. "Don't tell anyone" I'm sorry, but I'm "anyone"? I thought I was the one who carried you, gave you life, raised you with my blood sweat and tears, and would lay down my life for you. But now I'm "anyone"? Sorry to bore everyone everyone with my ramblings, but it's cheaper than talking to a shrink. Is 12 noon to early to start drinking today?


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> Is 12 noon to early to start drinking today?


No. I stole the cork anyway. Drink up.


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, might as well vent it out here and be calm by the time you face family


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my nieces regularly uses Facebook to announce personal news to her 1000 or so intimate friends before telling the family. Must be a generational thing.


----------



## Bone Dancer

How can you "know" a 1000 people ?


----------



## Spooky1

There's nothing like being jarred awake at 4am by a huge thunder clap.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> How can you "know" a 1000 people ?


I think she's one of those "accept all friendship requests" kind of people


----------



## PirateLady

Scareme,, I know how you feel. I have three sons and I find out more about their lives by reading their facebook pages then I do from them personally. Kids whatcha gonna do .... By the way looking forward to Sat...getting to see my haunters....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Awww Scareme, I am sorry you are upset. Young people just don't realize how hurtful their actions sometimes are. I don't have children, but I have four sisters that do, both boys and girls. You are not alone in your frustration...kids can sometimes be so selfish, and I think in today's world, they seem even more so. The whole, "honor thy father and thy mother" thing somehow got thrown out the window 10 or 15 years ago. I am sending a big hug your way and please....let's start drinking now.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> May 2 is:
> Brothers and Sisters Day - I have three brothers and four sisters


Ah, finally a day I can celebrate! It's kind of strange that today would be Brother's and Sister's day. For tonight i am going with my younger brother to see one of our favorite bands! it's going to be awesome!


----------



## aquariumreef

Watching the Rock Horror Picture Show and wondering how hard it would be to rearrange the songs. I love the music from it.


----------



## debbie5

WHO ON EARTH tans them self THIS tan!!?? What a BOOB!
http://www.newsoxy.com/odd/5-year-old-at-tanning-salon-new-jersey-mom-69420.html


----------



## Hairazor

Debbie5, I saw that on the news this morning. She looks grotesque and unhealthy. Makes me shudder!


----------



## aquariumreef

She is like a butterfly.

The kind that you want to swat because they are ugly and annoying.


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> Watching the Rock Horror Picture Show and wondering how hard it would be to rearrange the songs. I love the music from it.


I first saw Rocky Horror years ago at a midnight showing, back when they let you do things like run around the theater with a newspaper over your head and go up to the screen to help spin the globe It has a lot of great music.



debbie5 said:


> WHO ON EARTH tans them self THIS tan!!?? What a BOOB!
> http://www.newsoxy.com/odd/5-year-old-at-tanning-salon-new-jersey-mom-69420.html


It may be just that photo. I saw the article on CNN.com and she wasn't nearly as tanned in their picture. Her hair was also more blonde. Either way, not good for the skin or hair.


----------



## Hairazor

Does anyone else think the Geico Gecko is one hot little dude?


----------



## aquariumreef

Can't say I do, HR.


----------



## Spooky1

Why would someone want to tan themselves until they have leathery skin.


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1 said:


> Why would someone want to tan themselves until they have leathery skin.


The reason I am as Saltine-pasty as I am is because of how a high school friend's mom looked... I thought she was about 65..she was 40! She got very very tanned each summer since she was a girl AND smoked. Wrinkle city!! Bleh!


----------



## Vlad

Blah


----------



## Blackrose1978

I just thought I would pop in real quick and say hi. 
I know the pain of children. My one son who is my troubled one actually gave me a I hate you note because he thought I was being unfair taking his phone away. I am at a loss what to do with him. They have changed his meds yet again and he sees a counselor but is still a very angry and agressive young man.(only 11yrs old). 
I can breath a little easier tonight but not much better. 

On a high note it looks like I will be getting a promotion at work that I have waited 3years to get!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay on the promotion.

Sad about your son. Raising children is never easy and when there are problems it can be gut wrenching.


----------



## scareme

Kids...they seem like such a good idea at the time.


----------



## debbie5

Blackrose ((hugs)) that's a hard age. Hormones! At least he wrote you a note, as opposed to.... say...setting the house on fire! That's good that he communicated with you. I just had my 8 year old ask for a different punishment, as the one I gave her (no computer) was too harsh. Umm..hello...punishments are supposed to be annoying.


----------



## aquariumreef

Blackrose, have you ever considered taking him to do volunteer work for people who are less fortunate? It might show him that his life isn't as bad as it seems and that he should appreciate what he has.


----------



## aquariumreef

Yay, I got 25/30 on a mensa practice test in 28 minutes.


----------



## Headless

Oh dear - this is going to be long........... 



debbie5 said:


> Could someone please come to my house & kick my ass? NO motivation to do anything....





Hauntiholik said:


>


LOL at both of you.....



debbie5 said:


> Wishing you strength through Bill's illness.


PRETTY GOUL - I have been around dogs all my life and been breeding and showing dogs in my own right now since 1977. In that time we've said goodbye to a number of dogs, some of them have passed on their own and others we've made the difficult decision. My rule has always been that I don't want them to suffer. I'll care for them as long as I can, but when they no longer have quality of life - that is the line in the sand for me. But we all have to draw our own line in the sand. Like Deb - I have a number of sad stories. There are no answers but those you can give yourself. Like Deb also - I wish you strength.



scareme said:


> I need to vent, so here goes... ....... Sorry to bore everyone everyone with my ramblings, but it's cheaper than talking to a shrink. Is 12 noon to early to start drinking today?


Oh Scareme - kids today are so wrapped up in themselves that they rarely think about much of anyone else. It's hard but I don't think you can put too much emotion on the whole situation. That coupled with the stress they are going through in relation to a wedding - well I think it's probably better to just turn off and as hard as it is - not take it personally. Good luck. I hope it all works out OK.



debbie5 said:


> WHO ON EARTH tans them self THIS tan!!?? What a BOOB!
> http://www.newsoxy.com/odd/5-year-old-at-tanning-salon-new-jersey-mom-69420.html


WTF?????????????? and I'll add OMG.................



Blackrose1978 said:


> On a high note it looks like I will be getting a promotion at work that I have waited 3years to get!!!


Well done on the promotion!!!!!! Good stuff.



scareme said:


> Kids...they seem like such a good idea at the time.


I keep telling people - I figured out what caused it and stopped at one!!!!!



aquariumreef said:


> Yay, I got 25/30 on a mensa practice test in 28 minutes.


Well done AR

Thank god tomorrow is Friday. I am SO ready for a weekend......

We called in to see my daughter last night on the way home from the course. We stopped for dinner at a local restaurant and she opened up a little more about how things had been. I suspect that's not all either. It's so hard to see your kids go through difficult times. On a slightly better note though I did call in to Lombards on the way home and pick up some marked down mini skills that I think will make some nice finials on the fence I'm planning for my cemetery for this year......


----------



## scareme

aquariumreef said:


> Yay, I got 25/30 on a mensa practice test in 28 minutes.


You've got some stiff competition,

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/mensa-welcomes-two-old-ranks-second-toddler-013027542.html


----------



## debbie5

My 3rd grader's teacher neglected to tell me she has not been turning in over half of her homework this quarter. She got all A's and a great report card. But Teacher kept her off of Honor Roll due to the missing homework. I see this teacher *every day* at pick up time.I frankly don't care about Honor Roll, but I'm confused as to how she can have A's and get yanked from H. Roll. If she was missing homework, how did she get a's? If homework isn't' that important and is not included in scoring the A's, then why take it into account for Honor Roll? No makey sense. And why didn't he tell me? I'm not the type to harass someone about "please do your job" but it looks like he & I have to have a lil chat. I don't like being blindsided. And I don't like being angry with my kid. She still has not explained where the homework GOES when she doesn't turn it in. She's getting more disorganized as she gets older. She said she did the homework- it just never got turned in...but we also cannot find it. 

I need an island in the sun and a tall, cold glass with fruit juice & vodka in it.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Hairazor said:


> Does anyone else think the Geico Gecko is one hot little dude?


:jol: I think he looks just like Ryan Seacrest, or Ryan Seacrest looks like him...my favorite Geico character is Weeee Pig, he is hilarious!(pure adrenaline) But now the Gecko sure can cut a mean rug (dance)!


----------



## Hauntiholik

The way my morning is going I might need an adult beverage. Spiked coffee please.


----------



## aquariumreef

I will be at my school for 13ish hours today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My goodness, folks have been chatty here since yesterday - sure sign I did not have my computer on much at home last night when I have more than one page of Unstructured Thoughts to read


----------



## debbie5

I like pie.


----------



## Hairazor

Saw this book at the Library does it look like it could be related to me?


----------



## debbie5

I'm on the phone with scareme! I'm SCARED!! LOL..just kidding.


----------



## RoxyBlue

OMG, Hairazor, it's like a spitting image of you

Say hi to Scareme for me, Deb!


----------



## Headless

Groan - almost 4:00 am - couldn't sleep. Think I should probably TRY to go back to bed. Thankfully it's almost the weekend. I'm am VERY ready for a bit of a rest although the temptation to wander out to the shed and start making things is VERY tempting.


----------



## debbie5

Mmmmmmm...fresh, home made mango salsa. Nomnomnom....


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> I'm on the phone with scareme! I'm SCARED!! LOL..just kidding.


I know! Imagine my surprise when I called that 1-800 number and debbie answered! I guess we all all working side jobs in this tough economy.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thunder storms all afternoon today. My front yard looks like a rice paddy. All I need is a water buffalo . Then there was this really old guy came by looking for two cats, but I told him Frank had been fixed so he left. 
Really though, it's going to be next week before you can walk in the front yard without getting a soaker. But it was great weather for a nap.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sunny and hot here all day Bil, though it's coming for me very soon!


Bone Dancer said:


> Thunder storms all afternoon today. My front yard looks like a rice paddy. All I need is a water buffalo . Then there was this really old guy came by looking for two cats, but I told him Frank had been fixed so he left.
> Really though, it's going to be next week before you can walk in the front yard without getting a soaker. But it was great weather for a nap.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I've gotten most of my materials moved from the old house to here, and we are stopping the moving process for a little while to eat something that isn't fast food or gas station junk. Then I get to start putting together bed frames and such. Maybe after all the heavy stuff is put where it goes, I can sneak out to my new shop and start building my new house's first tombstone... We shall see.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

good luck with that idea...but please let us know if it does happen!


----------



## scareme

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I've gotten most of my materials moved from the old house to here, and we are stopping the moving process for a little while to eat something that isn't fast food or gas station junk. Then I get to start putting together bed frames and such. Maybe after all the heavy stuff is put where it goes, I can sneak out to my new shop and start building my new house's first tombstone... We shall see.


How had your back been holding out? I remember you hurt it not to long ago.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Saw a really beautiful streak of lightning this evening. We're getting all kinds of rumbles and what I call heat lightning in the clouds, but the single bolt was a standout.


----------



## Spooky1

and now the rain begins


----------



## debbie5

It's kinda frightening how much I enjoy going out to acoustic guitar karaoke with my friends... it's...nice.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i would love the rain. i got sun burned just by going to the walmart down the street! I guess i should get my self a big hat!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Spooky1 said:


> and now the rain begins


You gotta love it. Out on the porch again just listening to the rain and thunder...another perfect evening!


----------



## debbie5

I love you people. How I wish we could all get together and go camping. Holypoo, that would be a hoot.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I've got a great couple of tents! All waterproof too!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

scareme said:


> How had your back been holding out? I remember you hurt it not to long ago.


My back is doing fine. Thank you for asking. I "recruited" my older sister's two oldest sons with promises of energy drinks and food. Then I sweetened the pot by telling them they could come help me scare a whole new crop of ToTs at Halloween. They've been doing the heavy lifting, and I've been doing the driving. Their backs are probably aching, lol. We're all three on our way to the shop to play with styrofoam for a few hours, then off to bed. Another full day of moving tomorrow. Then hopefully we'll be done.


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm exhausted and I have a headache. Yay, the musical opens tomarrow night. Then again Saturday, then I have to go to someone's house to work on a project for choir on Sunday. 

I want to relax.


----------



## GothicCandle

my friend who is an actor was over, he was recently in shakespeare's play "12th night"

"Hey, you can practice for hamlet!" I say as I hand him a skull that just so happens to be sitting on my desk. 
"Alas, poor Yorick, i knew him Horatio." he laughs
I hand him two more skulls and a snow globe with a skull in it.
"How many do you have?!"
"only a few others..."

LOL


----------



## aquariumreef

scareme said:


> You've got some stiff competition,
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/mensa-welcomes-two-old-ranks-second-toddler-013027542.html


Yep, that was the first time I heard of Mensa, though that article. I wonder if I actually studied if I could get a 100%.:googly:

GC, actor's are a strange bunch, but haunters are doubly so!


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> I love you people. How I wish we could all get together and go camping. Holypoo, that would be a hoot.


That would be a campground that has AC, internet access and room service, right?


----------



## Blackrose1978

aquariumreef said:


> Blackrose, have you ever considered taking him to do volunteer work for people who are less fortunate? It might show him that his life isn't as bad as it seems and that he should appreciate what he has.


Thats a really good Idea I never thought of!!! I will look into it for him.



debbie5 said:


> My 3rd grader's teacher neglected to tell me she has not been turning in over half of her homework this quarter. She got all A's and a great report card. But Teacher kept her off of Honor Roll due to the missing homework. I see this teacher *every day* at pick up time.I frankly don't care about Honor Roll, but I'm confused as to how she can have A's and get yanked from H. Roll. If she was missing homework, how did she get a's? If homework isn't' that important and is not included in scoring the A's, then why take it into account for Honor Roll? No makey sense. And why didn't he tell me? I'm not the type to harass someone about "please do your job" but it looks like he & I have to have a lil chat. I don't like being blindsided. And I don't like being angry with my kid. She still has not explained where the homework GOES when she doesn't turn it in. She's getting more disorganized as she gets older. She said she did the homework- it just never got turned in...but we also cannot find it.


It must be a motto of the schools now a days not to communicate with parents. There has been lots of times when I ask my self WHY wasn't I contacted. EX)my son getting pulled into the office for fighting and I would of never known if his brother hadn't ratted him out. Lots of times when there is missing homework or assignments the teaches don't bother telling parents they feel its the kids responsibility, which it is to a point. If it is one or two here and there but if it is an on going problem hello tell me so I can help get it fixed!!


----------



## Blackrose1978

Quote:
Originally Posted by debbie5 
I love you people. How I wish we could all get together and go camping. Holypoo, that would be a hoot.
That would be a campground that has AC, internet access and room service, right?


I love camping!!! But my body keeps telling me I'm to old to sleep on the ground!! I tried an air mattress last year that ended up flat by morning each time so maybe a cot is the way to go.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Years ago I did an overnight camp with friends on the Outer Banks in North Carolina because we were going to be taking hang gliding lessons early the next morning. A storm came up during the night and dumped a significant amount of rain in the area. When I woke up the next morning, the roof of the tent was about six inches from my nose and there were streams of water on either side of my sleeping bag.

I am not a big fan of camping


----------



## Spooky1

BioHazardCustoms said:


> We're all three on our way to the shop to play with styrofoam for a few hours, then off to bed. Another full day of moving tomorrow. Then hopefully we'll be done.


You are truly a dedicated haunter, to be working on props in the middle of a move.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Blackrose1978 said:


> Thats a really good Idea I never thought of!!! I will look into it for him.
> 
> It must be a motto of the schools now a days not to communicate with parents. There has been lots of times when I ask my self WHY wasn't I contacted. EX)my son getting pulled into the office for fighting and I would of never known if his brother hadn't ratted him out. Lots of times when there is missing homework or assignments the teaches don't bother telling parents they feel its the kids responsibility, which it is to a point. If it is one or two here and there but if it is an on going problem hello tell me so I can help get it fixed!!


In 8th grade, I got into 3 different fights. My mom never knew about any of them, all they did was pull me into the councilers office. that was it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lots of "holidays" for May 4:

Bird Day - don't use this as a reason to give someone the bird unless it's a canary or parakeet:jol:

International Tuba Day 

National Candied Orange Peel Day 

Renewal Day 

Space Day


----------



## scareme

I love candied Orange peels. I asked for "a" bird, not "the" bird for Mother's Day. But from the response I recieved, I have the feeling it will be a fried chicken. Probably Kentucky Fried Chicken. Woke up with the "let's get something done feeling" this morning, so I'd better get going before it wears off.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Spooky1 said:


> You are truly a dedicated haunter, to be working on props in the middle of a move.


LOL, to stop is to admit defeat. Besides, that's how I de-stress. See, this is the beginning of Talladega weekend, and I hate racing.


----------



## debbie5

HAPPY STAR WARS DAY! May the Fourth be with you!

And...I got pulled over by a cop!! he said I cut him off...I politely disagreed and said he was far enough away & going slow....he disagreed & we bantered back & forth...I then said I always drive safely cuz I'm a mom & drive a piece of crap car, & if I get hit, I'd be a *pancake*. He laughed and told me have a good day, be more careful & walked away. WTF!?? I DEBATED WITH A COP AND WON. (angels singing)


----------



## RoxyBlue

My theory is, if you can make a cop laugh, he'll go easy on you There's a young comedian (Gabriel Iglesias) who told a story about a traffic incident where the cop let him off the hook because he was able to crack the cop up.

And being polite makes a big difference, too. I'm sure more than one person has made the mistake of giving a cop crap when he was just doing his job.

Here's the clip on the cop stop:


----------



## debbie5

^^
He's so talented. I love that story!


----------



## aquariumreef

And with out warning, the skies did erupt with downpours and darkness.


----------



## randomr8

I had to put down my cat today. I say My cat 'cause he was my halloween cat and I was the only one he really liked. Sigh... dammit ... urg. nice to have good vets. .... ....


----------



## Blackrose1978

randomr8 said:


> I had to put down my cat today. I say My cat 'cause he was my halloween cat and I was the only one he really liked. Sigh... dammit ... urg. nice to have good vets. .... ....


Soo sorry to hear that!! Death of a beloved pet is never easy.


----------



## aquariumreef

Oh my, these pants are very tight. I hope they don't show to much onstage.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> HAPPY STAR WARS DAY! May the Fourth be with you!


really? today is star wars day!!!!???

well in honor of this awesome day, I will share a favorite star wars video!


----------



## Hairazor

Randomr8 so sorry to hear about your cat. Always a hard loss.


----------



## scareme

Sorry about your cat, Randomr8. They get to be members of the family, and it hurts when they are gone.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Well the 21st is all over and what an amazing night. There were a few hicups on the night like my daughter's outfit not turning up until almost half an hour after the party started and setting the whole thing back an hour, and two very dear friends not being able to come at the last minute. But we were determined not to let anything spoil an otherwise perfect night. Here are a few photos.








































[/QUOTE]

I meant to tell you thank you a while ago, how much I loved these pictures. Everything looks lovely!!!! Your daughter is really beautiful and looks so happy! It looks like a wonderful party!!


----------



## debbie5

My condolences, random.

Interesting day, capped off by a run to the e.r. Apparently, the try-new-foods, mango salsa feast we had tonight did not go over well. Eldest kid broke out in facial hives, other one got a croupy reaction. It's now midnight, and we just got home from the emergency room with the youngest (Benedryl took care of the oldest...). And now, I stay up all night, listening to her breathe.


----------



## aquariumreef

If anyone has 3 extra fingers send them my way, I cannot play this song for the life of me.


----------



## Headless

Blackrose1978 said:


> I love camping!!! But my body keeps telling me I'm to old to sleep on the ground!! I tried an air mattress last year that ended up flat by morning each time so maybe a cot is the way to go.


I love sleeping under the stars. I prefer all 5 but happy to slum it sometimes in a 4.5 star. Room service is also an advantage..... 



debbie5 said:


> ..... WTF!?? I DEBATED WITH A COP AND WON. (angels singing)


LOL well done Deb!!!!!



randomr8 said:


> I had to put down my cat today. I say My cat 'cause he was my halloween cat and I was the only one he really liked. Sigh... dammit ... urg. nice to have good vets. .... ....


Oh Random8 I'm so sorry. It's so tough to say goodbye to loved pets.



aquariumreef said:


> Oh my, these pants are very tight. I hope they don't show to much onstage.


Ummmm TMI AR. Not the sort of visual I need of a 16 year old....



PrettyGhoul said:


> I meant to tell you thank you a while ago, how much I loved these pictures. Everything looks lovely!!!! Your daughter is really beautiful and looks so happy! It looks like a wonderful party!!


Thank you Pretty Ghoul. We had a super time. Glad the preparations are all finished with now though. I can start thinking about Halloween.

Well it was so nice to have some down time today. Although I did bath and trim the dog this afternoon. Tomorrow I have promised myself a little bit of time in the garage making a start on SOMETHING Halloween.


----------



## debbie5

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh tiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddd...

Adam Yauch of Beastie Boys died...parotid (mouth) cancer. He was 47. 
http://www.theboombox.com/2012/05/04/adam-yauch-dead/?ncid=webmail3


----------



## randomr8

debbie5 said:


> My condolences, random.
> 
> Interesting day, capped off by a run to the e.r. Apparently, the try-new-foods, mango salsa feast we had tonight did not go over well. Eldest kid broke out in facial hives, other one got a croupy reaction. It's now midnight, and we just got home from the emergency room with the youngest (Benedryl took care of the oldest...). And now, I stay up all night, listening to her breathe.


joys of being a parent. glad everyone is OK!


----------



## randomr8

thanks everyone


----------



## debbie5

Dear Birds,
Please sing later in the day. I hate you now.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Debbie, you are hilarious! Many mornings I feel the very same way! Bawhahahahahaha


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I meant to post this last night. 

But yesterday, my sister surprised me with a free dinner at BJ's. And yes the three of us had dirty minds...and yes there were jokes about what the restaurant did if you couldn't pay your bill. 

It was their 'dress rehearsal' dinner so we got to choose a different plate from a pre-made menu. And I tried fried artichoke for the first time ever. it was a very good meal! We got free desert as part of the deal. So they brought out a desert sampler that involved hot chunky chocolate chip, red velvet and macadamia nut cookies fresh from the oven with cold vanilla ice-cream piled on top. Yum! Very good night!


----------



## debbie5

Just had a doozie of a fight with hubby, for no reason. Well, the reason is I'm tired of being yelled at and scorned all the time. It's gonna be a rocky road, as I've hit an age where I finally am "coming into my own" and regaining the confidence I had in my early 20's. Hubby has no clue who I was before I met him, but I seem to be becoming a better version of me in my 20's... again. Does that make sense? It would be nice if I could TALK to him about anything without him making snotty comments or wigging out. The more I make my life happy, the more he gets pissed about his lack of "a life", and uses me as his verbal kicking dog.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment




----------



## Hairazor

Go deb5!


----------



## Pumpkin5

debbie5 said:


> Hubby has no clue who I was before I met him, but I seem to be becoming a better version of me in my 20's... again. Does that make sense? It would be nice if I could TALK to him about anything without him making snotty comments or wigging out. The more I make my life happy, the more he gets pissed about his lack of "a life", and uses me as his verbal kicking dog.


:jol: Debbie, I am sorry your husband cannot appreciate you. He better watch his p's & q's or he may find himself alone with no one to complain to except himself. He needs an "It's a Wonderful Life" experience to wake him up the facts of life. Where is Clarence when you need him?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

that sucks. I'm so sorry Deb! *hugs*


----------



## debbie5

Okay...I've had enough of my pity party...(sigh). I have leftover cake & leftover veal parm to eat! I swear...restaurants give you enough for THREE MEALS now! Nomnomnom....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

A little soccer this morning too bad the ball went right by Joseph.


----------



## debbie5

Wow...that was a nice horserace!


----------



## scareme

Hugs debbie. Sometimes you just need to vent, but then have everyone forget when you get over it. Let me know when I forgotten it. Speaking of forgetting, I was out cleaning the pool, and forgot about the derby, who won? 

DA, Sounds like you had a great night. I've been to BJ's here, but never had their desert. Looks like I'll need to try some soon.

Jeff, I can't get over how big your boy is getting. Did they win the game?

Cleaning the pool and weeding for an hour. I have my first sunburn of the season.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

to be honest Laura, I have no idea.


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> Just had a doozie of a fight with hubby, for no reason. Well, the reason is I'm tired of being yelled at and scorned all the time. It's gonna be a rocky road, as I've hit an age where I finally am "coming into my own" and regaining the confidence I had in my early 20's. Hubby has no clue who I was before I met him, but I seem to be becoming a better version of me in my 20's... again. Does that make sense? It would be nice if I could TALK to him about anything without him making snotty comments or wigging out. The more I make my life happy, the more he gets pissed about his lack of "a life", and uses me as his verbal kicking dog.


Deb my ex was exactly like that. He would constantly try to take the joy out of everything for me. He just couldn't bare to see me happy and enjoying anything. I am so lucky now to have a man in my life who gives me wings to fly and encourages me to grow and try new things. I've never had so much confidence in myself and its a wonderful feeling. I think you SHOULD try to talk to him about it. But ultimately life is short and no one has the right to take joy from anyone - it's my biggest pet hate.



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> A little soccer this morning too bad the ball went right by Joseph.


Cute pic FE!!!



scareme said:


> ........Cleaning the pool and weeding for an hour. I have my first sunburn of the season.


Sunburn!!!! I'm sitting here freezing. The agony of Winter weather.

But I WILL be brave and venture out to the garage.... soon.... maybe after another hot drink.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well, for unstructured thoughts....everyone is quite thoughtful...good for you Debbie5, you are a strong woman and I sensed that from you...I do feel sorry for your husband if he doesn't support you..in everything... that my dear friend is called a marriage......Frightener, your son is adorable! Who cares if he misses a few balls???Scareme, my tan is getting there, we have had 80 plus for a couple of weeks..I read 'The Girl Who Played With Fire' while I was out at the coast today...I am no where near 'tanning bed Mom', but I can tan easy, I am part American Indian! And Headless, sorry you had an unsupportive partner as well, I hope you are paired correctly this time! All you guys are wonderful and no matter how down-trodden you feel...all of us are here to make you feel back to normal...By The Way Debbie5, my horse didn't win, I was pulling for Creative Cause to win...the beautiful Dapple Gray......he lost....


----------



## debbie5

The eggs in Mr & Mrs. Robin's nest have hatched. The were quiet yesterday, but today, when I put my camera over the nest, they made tiny peeping sounds. I kinda laughed at myself today, because when I hear a crow or blue jay nearby, I run out to the porch to help keep them away. I'm a bird nanny!


----------



## Evil Queen

((((hugs)))) Deb.
As another woman reclaiming her self.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I had a wonderful time at the National Haunters Convention today - met up with a dozen or so HF people, chatted with vendors, and looked at a lot of fun creepy stuff. Once I sort through the photos, I'll put together a slideshow to post here.


----------



## debbie5

I need a new cape. I should have stopped by when I was coming back from NJ... http://www.superherosupplies.com/


----------



## Headless

Pumpkin5 said:


> ...... And Headless, sorry you had an unsupportive partner as well, I hope you are paired correctly this time! All you guys are wonderful and no matter how down-trodden you feel...all of us are here to make you feel back to normal...By The Way Debbie5, my horse didn't win, I was pulling for Creative Cause to win...the beautiful Dapple Gray......he lost....


Thanks Pumpkin5 -- I think so this time. And that's part of what I love about this site - I get to learn and have an internet family all in one package!!! 

And what is it about Gray's and racing that seems to capture the punter's hearts?



Evil Queen said:


> ((((hugs)))) Deb.
> As another woman reclaiming her self.


I do like that.

Ummm no I haven't made it to the garage as yet. That nice warm fire......


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> DA, Sounds like you had a great night. I've been to BJ's here, but never had their desert. Looks like I'll need to try some soon.
> 
> Cleaning the pool and weeding for an hour. I have my first sunburn of the season.


LOl. I've had two sunburns since march. Both of them were direct results of standing outside in the sun waiting for the bus to come...and surprisingly (not) they were both late. *sigh*

and yes, scare me. the dessert was divine!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LOL, I have a shirt I bought at a crab restaurant called BJ's in Ocean City Maryland that says "I Heart BJ'S" Except it's a heart instead of the word. My wife refuses to let me wear it out of the house, lol


----------



## aquariumreef

*palmface


----------



## debbie5

Morning!


----------



## scareme

aquariumreef said:


> Because I'm in the mood, I'll tell you. BJ's are a sexual term.
> 
> There is a party going on at my house and it has drinks at it. Can't think I've had more fun before now


Sweet of you to tell me, but I've known that since the 70's.



debbie5 said:


> Morning!


Good Morning Sunshine!

Hubby's doing one of his military things this week end. Should I make him nervous and tell him I'm I'm going shopping, or just wait until he gets home and surprise him?


----------



## Pumpkin5

scareme said:


> Hubby's doing one of his military things this week end. Should I make him nervous and tell him I'm I'm going shopping, or just wait until he gets home and surprise him?


:jol: I think it's fun to surprise him!....just when he thought his day couldn't get any better.......

I have really got the fever for Halloween prop making now. I guess it's looking at all the wonderful props being created by the forum members. I am going to wait until I actually have some pictures to post, but I'm working.....Whew!


----------



## debbie5

I went outside in shorts...birds attacked me, thinking my brilliantly white legs were Saltines....


----------



## aquariumreef

scareme said:


> Sweet of you to tell me, but I've known that since the 70's.


Sorry, I'm not even sure why I posted that post. :emmbarresed:


----------



## Zurgh

Had to make a deep Q-space trip in an attempt to gain some allies. Got a bad case of freezer burn from cryo-sleep and had to recalibrate cyberware due to extended durations in deep Q-space. Good news is we will receive some help harassing the Oatmen on the far hubward front with some Valatchian siege engines and a small garrison of Froumi Special Forces. Aside from having to be smuggled into the dark sector, [where Human thermal-shells are considered a bio-hazard] all went well. Unfortunetly, the Lunar base was overrun by Kreeclay , and that will take some time and effort to clean up and repair.


----------



## Hairazor

An add in my local paper: Help wanted for occasional yard work. Must be willing to actually show up. Call---


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Got back from the coast at about 3:30, unloaded the cats and dogs, took the baggage in, jumped back in the car and went to Lowes and got steel edging and Aquasoak crystals, Black Cow and came home. My husband and I then planted 2 Knockout Rose bushes, 2 Holly bushes, 8 Wintergem boxwoods and spread out 10 bales of pinestraw. Whew! I'm exhausted!


----------



## debbie5

CURBIES TOMORROW!

Do any of you carry a Curbies supply bag in your car? You know: 2 types of screwdrivers, gloves, rope, spare blanket/padding, crowbar, Band Aids, bottle of water..or is it just me??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh said:


> Unfortunetly, the Lunar base was overrun by Kreeclay , and that will take some time and effort to clean up and repair.


Just dab it with a clean towel soaked in distilled white vinegar - should come right out. Or maybe it's seltzer water.....:jol:

Managed to stub the little toe of my left foot against the newel post while going down to the basement this afternoon, and either dislocated it or broke it (the toe, not the post). It was at a funny angle and made cracking noises when I straightened it out. I taped it to its neighbor to keep it stable, but I don't think I'll be able to wear anything other than flip-flops for a few days. Good thing I don't have any place formal to go this week.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

oh wow. its the 3000th page! 

But alas, I have nothing unstructured to put here..but i'll say adieu and goodnight to all my crazy friends!


----------



## Goblin

The Headless Horseman


Gather 'round and I'll elucidate
What goes on outside when it gets late
Along about midnight the ghosts and banshees
They get together for their nightly jamboree
There's things with horns and saucer eyes
Some with fangs about this size
Some are fat and some are thin
And some don't even wear their skin
I'm telling you, brother, it's a frightful sight
To see what goes on Halloween night

When the spooks have a midnight jamboree
They break it up with fiendish glee
The ghosts are bad but the one that's cursed
Is the headless horseman; he's the worst
That's right, he's a fright on Halloween night

When he goes a joggin' 'cross the land
Holding his noggin in his hand
Demons take one look and groan
And they hit the road to parts unknown
Beware, take care he rides alone

And there's no spook like a spook that's spurned
They don't like him and he's really burned
He swears to the longest day he's dead
He'll show them that he can get a head

They say he's tired of his flaming top
He's got a yen to make a swap
So he rides one night each year
To find a head in the hollow here

He likes 'em little
He likes 'em big
Parted in the middle or a wig
Black or white or even red
The headless horseman needs a head

With a hip, hip and a clippity clop
He's out looking for a top to chop
So don't stop to figure out a plan
You can't reason with a headless man

Now if you doubt this tale is so
I met that spook just a year ago
Now I didn't stop for a second look
But made for the bridge that spans the brook
For once you've crossed that bridge, my friend
The ghost is through
His power ends

So when you're ridin' home tonight
Make for the bridge with all your might
He'll be down in the hollow there
He needs your head
Look out! Beware!

With a hip, hip and a clippity clop
He's out looking for a head to swap
So don't try to figure out a plan
You can't reason with a headless man


----------



## scareme

I love me some Bing Crosby!


----------



## Death's Door

Gooda Morning All - Had a great weekend - met up with the Jersey Devil M&T group and went to the NHC on Saturday morning. Even though it was somewhat dissappointing, I love hanging out with the group and had lunch with them. Came home early and hooked up with hubby who was at our friend's annual Kentucky Derby Party, had a mint julep and then had a few margaritas with our friends for Cinco de Mayo day, danced the night away (the party had a great live band playing), and won $100 from the 50-50. 

New Jersey Devils beat the Flyers last night so they only have to win one more game to advance to the finals. Oh Yeah!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Hubby is out of town due to the death of a friend's dad. No one tells ya that when you hit 40, you need to just keep those black clothes in the front of the closet...he's had 5 deaths in a year and a half. Yikes. 
Strawberries are on sale, so I'm making a strawb-rhubard pie! And some Lum's Ollieburgers for dinner.


----------



## Spooky1

Sitting in chair at the dentist waiting to get numb, so they can rip out a wisdom tooth.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry Spooky1, hate to see that wisdom tooth go.... Lucky for me I have a really big mouth and room for all four of mine. That is why I am so super smart...fyi!


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> Sitting in chair at the dentist waiting to get numb, so they can rip out a wisdom tooth.


I'm sorry for you. But that means you can have a milkshake for supper. And it will dribble out the corner of you mouth and you won't even know it. And Roxy will snicker at you but not say anything, so you'll just sit around with your milkshake drool and pain killers and be happy.

It has cooled down so I'm going to get outside and do some weeding. Darn if the weeds aren't growing faster than the flowers. Why is that?


----------



## debbie5

My condolences on your tooth, Spooky1. I don't have any wisdom teeth..I was born without any. Do you think that MEANS something??


----------



## Death's Door

Good luck with the wisdom tooth. Just remember - the tooth fairy will visit you and leave some money under your pillow tonight.

Side note to Roxy: Don't forget to place 50 cents under Spooky's pillow tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Da Weiner, not only might he get 50 cents, he asked the doctor for the tooth. It's sitting on our kitchen island at the moment and may end up in a prop

Also sorry we did not see you at NHC. We did see Devil, though.


----------



## Spooky1

I survived my loss of wisdom.  Roxy was nice enough to drive me to the dentist, even with her broken toe. She takes such good care of me.  They recommend having someone else drive, in case I needed more than just Novocaine. Now what to do with the tooth.


----------



## debbie5

You should make it into a yeti tooth in a display box, a la davelowe.

http://davelowe.blogspot.com/2011/03/st-patricks-day-artifact.html


----------



## Pumpkin5

scareme said:


> It has cooled down so I'm going to get outside and do some weeding. Darn if the weeds aren't growing faster than the flowers. Why is that?


:jol: Weeds need love too Scareme....just not in our gardens/flowers/etc. I read a story once about a maiden who was so good and kind and beautiful on the inside, that none of it showed on the outside. Animals loved her, and even the weeds in her garden grew only where they could shield the tender lettuce from the midday sun.....of course it was pure fiction....I just get the Weed N Feed out and blast the little buggers!


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> I'm sorry for you. But that means you can have a milkshake for supper. And it will dribble out the corner of you mouth and you won't even know it. And Roxy will snicker at you but not say anything, so you'll just sit around with your milkshake drool and pain killers and be happy.......


LOL harsh but funny!

Another day another dollar.... 7:00 am - time to get ready for work. blah


----------



## aquariumreef

Tootsierolls and me are bffs.


----------



## debbie5

aquariumreef said:


> Oh my, these pants are very tight. I hope they don't show to much onstage.


I still have Tootsie Rolls on my thighs from 1975.


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> I still have Tootsie Rolls on my thighs from 1975.


You were alive in the 70's? 

I sear those pants weren't tight because I'm getting fat, witches must have made them shrink. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Hi everyone!!! I've had alot to catch up on!! Saturday I went to Fear Crafters nacho bar and monster eyes MNT!! It was the first time meeting them face to face!! I loved it. To be around that many like minded people was a blast. Not to mention the great tips and ideas I picked up!! Its gonna be an interesting next few weeks. I won't have as much time to dedicate to my creatures since I have to go through the house and decided what to sell at my garage sale. My kids are even going through their junk and decided what to sell.


----------



## aquariumreef

My first adventure into writing for drums and I already have a headache.

I decided what Overture really needed was some Timpani's, a 5 line drum set, a piano, a cymbal, and some kind of electric popping part. 

I'm really having trouble trying to write a part for the electric popping, but I feel that it is required for the first couple measures. Any idea what could work?


----------



## debbie5

Bubble wrap. I've seen pieces written where the percussionist does the wet-finger-in-the-cheek, pop sound....


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> Bubble wrap. I've seen pieces written where the percussionist does the wet-finger-in-the-cheek, pop sound....


That is incredibly smart and perfect!  Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Zurgh

How did ya' know that a Kreeclay's more delicate and vital membranes desolve when exposed to a mild solution of vinegar? That will save weeks from the traditional extermination procedures of heavy gamma bombardments [and mini drone strikes near more sensitive areas]. Way less smelly than irradiated Kreeclay carcasses, too! Thanks, RoxyB!:googly:

Those vermin's spoor must have been in that last shipment we intercepted from that damaged Oatman slaver... If this is a new security measure, I wouldn't be too surprised.

Take care of that lil' toe Roxy & sorry to here of your lost wisdom, Spooky1... no more competitive eating contests till ya' heal up...


----------



## debbie5

There really is no positive way to "spin" the kid having croupy, allergy cough..& waking me up every hour coughing... & me feeling both PMS'y & sick...and me waking up at 3:30 am. I am satan right now. Fear me.


----------



## debbie5

by the way, the birds were up at 5:03am. Slackers.

I have to work the play today, and I feel like I have strep (poking eyes out with Papermate pens...).


----------



## RoxyBlue

May 8 is:

Iris Day - we've been trying for a few years to get rid of the ones that are in our yard because, lovely as they are, they bloom and then fall over right in front of the gate to the backyard. No matter how many I pull up, they reappear the following year. I think they are actually resurrection plants.

National Teachers Day 

No Socks Day - I'm actually celebrating this since I can't wear shoes yet:jol:

V-E Day - commemorates the end of fighting in Europe during World War II

World Red Cross Day / World Red Crescent Day - a day to donate blood


----------



## Headless

aquariumreef said:


> You were alive in the 70's? ......


If you think that's bad - I shouldn't mention I was alive in the 60's. It never used to sound like a bad thing.... 



Blackrose1978 said:


> ......... I won't have as much time to dedicate to my creatures since I have to go through the house and decided what to sell at my garage sale. My kids are even going through their junk and decided what to sell.


Good luck with the garage sale. It's amazing what you can make at one of those sometimes.

Ahhhh sleep - where did you go????? 2:55 am......


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was alive in the '50s, and am still alive as I type this


----------



## debbie5

I realized today that other people look at me like some weird, exotic bug, especially when we are packing up the play's stuff into the truck in the POURING rain, and I burst out singing that Hee Haw song that goes, "Cal a dang dang..cal a dang..cal a dang dang...dang..dang..dang!" Who sez I can't have fun in the rain! ? 

I have no idea what that song/refrain is called??

EDIT: A internet friend found it!! Sounds like something straight out of Bugs Bunny!


----------



## debbie5

I saw what I believe was a meth head, passed out on the street ...her skin was totally covered in sores. BIG, gooey sores. It's one thing to see druggie pics online, or to build a decomposing zombie prop. It's another thing to **see one** in real life. OMG. It was BAD. Gross. Bad. Living zombie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Singing in the rain is a respectable tradition - and this man makes dancing in the rain look effortless:


----------



## debbie5

I saw an interview where Gene said he was very sick & had a very high fever during that scene, and decided to press on & shoot it in *one* take.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He was gifted, no doubt about it. I love watching his movies.


----------



## Zurgh

I died awhile ago, never felt better! Nothin' like sloughing off the old mortal coil to get the old ectoplasmic juices a' flowing... of course, there were some drawbacks... :googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

I had a generic day today.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I am officially in shock. My loving wife, who never wants to do anything with props, just offered to come out to the shop and help me with a tombstone. I believe she may have been replaced by a pod person...


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, Bio!


----------



## debbie5

Midnight. And the organic granola is good, yet the organic maple flavored yoghurt is waaayyy too tangy! I observed drama at karaoke tonight. Alkie (ex) friend, being 100% mean & rude. Gah.


----------



## aquariumreef

Debbie your timescale is so off of mine, it's only 8:30 here.


----------



## debbie5

Sorry. I will talk to Big Brother about that whole setting sun issue.


----------



## aquariumreef

Please and thanks.


----------



## aquariumreef

I take back my previous comment about today being generic. We voted for choir officers today in class. You have to be nominated by someone else to run, and my least favorite person in the whole class is now going to be vice-president next year. Every single thing I've ever accomplished in music he always is a step higher than me, for the past 4 years. Literally the only thing I did better than him was getting into the advanced choir a year before him. But then his first year and he became a section leader, something that never happened before to someone who hadn't been in that class before. 

What annoys me the most though is that he is such a likable guy, to everyone. He's like the cliche perfect person: Strait A's, son of a pastor, known by everyone, ect. I swear that I would set up a Shadow Club if I could get away with it.

/endrant


----------



## Headless

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I am officially in shock. My loving wife, who never wants to do anything with props, just offered to come out to the shop and help me with a tombstone. I believe she may have been replaced by a pod person...


Pick that jaw up and get her to work man!!!!!!!! LOL

Such a long day at work today but at least I managed to get home before 6:00 pm for a change.

Social club at work is heading to Draculas for a night out in June. Shane and I have been once before and this time I will be taking the camera. The props in the bar and dining area are pretty awesome.

http://www.draculas.com.au/melbourne


----------



## debbie5

8 year old child was having prednisone withdrawals & woke up, as she said, "crying for no reason" at 1 am. I wanted to tell her wait until she gets PMS, but.....
LOL.
She's home today...taking her back to the doc cuz nothing is working on the cough & I can' t send her to school sounding like she has TB.

AR- don't sweat it. You have your own gifts, darling.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What Deb said, AR. Don't waste time and energy comparing yourself to someone else. We all have our unique talents and you will be much happier if you go through life making the best of the ones you have and rejoicing in the talents of others without envy. As a violinist, I've shared stands with many players who were well below my level, and they learned from me. I've also shared stands with many who were way beyond me, and I learned from them. Good or bad, I appreciated each of them for what they were able to share with me.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: It's raining here....good...we need it...everything is so dry....Headless, I am so jealous/happy for you getting to go to Dracula's. It looks like a fun time and I love the atmosphere. Please do take pictures, because you know I am a "Ho" for pictures! And AR, Deb and Roxy are right, life is easier if you spend it 'on the sunny side of the street'. I'm not trying to get too 60's musical on you, but seriously, there is someone you don't know of who probably feels the exact same way about you and you aren't even aware of it. Everyone has their own "everybody's all american" that we secretly loathe just out of jealousy, but that only tears you down. It is better to rise like cream than to curdle like crud...just a thought.....:zombie:


----------



## debbie5

I forgot how nice it is to have a kid lay on you and let you pet their hair...sigh...
I remember how time used to ddrragggggg....now, it's flying! I'm off to have a special lunch with the kid. Doctor at 2pm...


----------



## Hauntiholik

What's for dinner?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Even more important, who's picking up the tab?


----------



## ladysherry

not sure yet. I have karate first and then depending how starving I am. What are you serving Hauntiholik?


----------



## RoxyBlue

All right, how many people just got a "4,294,967,295 Unread Visitor Message" notification?


----------



## Vlad

Blah and more blah.


----------



## Vlad

> What's for dinner?


Liquid


----------



## debbie5

Hello. My name is Debbie. I will be your server tonight. What would you like to start with, Sir??


----------



## Vlad

The strongest you have and keep em coming.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: It is getting ready to "throw down" here, and I mean the sky is almost black....sounds like the beginning of a scary movie...."You are a bold and courageous person, afraid of nothing...High on a hilltop near your home, there stands a delapitated old mansion. Some say the place is haunted, but you don't believe in such myths. One dark and stormy night, a light appears in the topmost window in the tower of the old house...you decide to investigate....and you NEVER RETURN."...(cue the wind and ghostly voices)


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> He was gifted, no doubt about it. I love watching his movies.


I saw a quote once that said, "People would watch Fred Astiar dance and say, "I wish I could dance like that." They would watch Gene Kelly dance and say, "I can dance like that!"." He made it look deceptively easy.

AR, My son told me what every class he was in he would size up who would be the smartest, and make friends with them. That way he could learn their study habits and their strengths. He would secretly compete with them in his mind, and by the end of the year he would learn something from each of them, and use it to outscore them. I guess that's why he got a scholarship to OU, and I, who befriended the kids who liked to party, didn't. But I went to some great parties.


----------



## debbie5

Men wanted to dance like Fred Astaire. Men wanted to have a beer with Gene Kelly. He is one of the icons of "man-ness". Carey Grant, Clark Gable, Kirk Douglas....


----------



## Blackrose1978

evening all!! I just wanted to drop by and say hi before I play couch potato tonight. My oldest son is painting his very first zombie head. Its nice that my boys share my passion for halloween. But it can be a curse too. If we are all building props we will for sure run out of room. So far just my oldest two have creatures in progress and all four of my boys made a tomb stone each last year. It is nice though having help building and teaching them the different steps.


----------



## aquariumreef

Thanks for all the kind words everyone. I think I'm going to just ignore that person exists and be a happier person.


----------



## Pumpkin5

aquariumreef said:


> Thanks for all the kind words everyone. I think I'm going to just ignore that person exists and be a happier person.


:jol: Great idea AR. You are so young...you just don't realize how special you are. You are gifted, and I don't mean that in the stereotypical, homogenized way that others mean it. You are one of a kind! Be proud, be happy, be YOU!
((hugs))


----------



## debbie5

Mrs. Robin's nest fell off the porch column. I found 2 babies barely breathing. I put the nest back up & warmed them with a hair dryer, but I as I was doing it, I didn't hear Mr. or Mrs. Bird cheeping as they usually do. I think they already left. Maybe next year....


----------



## Zurgh

Super-dooper giant triple bacon double cheese burgers!


----------



## Pumpkin5

debbie5 said:


> Mrs. Robin's nest fell off the porch column. I found 2 babies barely breathing. I put the nest back up & warmed them with a hair dryer, but I as I was doing it, I didn't hear Mr. or Mrs. Bird cheeping as they usually do. I think they already left. Maybe next year....


:jol: Oh Debbie...that is so sad! Why do birds build their nests in such crazy places??? Last year we lost two baby birds that fell from the second story column to the brick porch...and died and 2 years ago a Blue Jay built her nest in a tree branch over our pool, both babies fell into our pool. One drown and the other I managed to save and then had to watch for a week until it grew enough to take care of itself. Birds is CRAZY!:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Catbirds are eating our strawberries before they're ripe and driving US crazy


----------



## Evil Andrew

http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/gray_catbird/id

I had to google catbird - I didn't know it was a real thing. We don't have the same birds as back east. I've heard the old saying about being in the "catbird's seat".


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, that's the culprit, EA. Had two of them this morning, and one was determined it was going to get a strawberry even after Spooky1 went outside to chase it away. We are now minus three almost ripe berries.

The good news is, the slugs haven't found the plants yet. They like strawberries, too.


----------



## debbie5

RoxyBlue said:


> Catbirds are eating our strawberries before they're ripe and driving US crazy


You need those white, fabric-y floating row covers. They work great. Just tuck the sides & ends under and hold them down with a seam of soil on the sides.They are now avail at most home centers, usually on a roll. ( I dated a strawberry farmer for four years....).

http://gear.tinyfarmblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/agribon_ag19_floating_row_cover.jpg

For slugs, put straw (NOT hay, which is more commonly available) under the plants. It's natural waxyness makes it more water repellent and keeps the berries up off the soil = no slugs. If you have a small berry patch, diotomaceous earth works great..it hurts Sluggo's "feet".


----------



## scareme

Evil Andrew said:


> http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/gray_catbird/id
> 
> I had to google catbird - I didn't know it was a real thing. We don't have the same birds as back east. I've heard the old saying about being in the "catbird's seat".


lol I did the same thing you did. I hadn't heard of a catbird either. debbie, you can get a bird babyfood at a pet store and hand feed the babies. I've done it a couple of times, but it's time consuming.

Yesterday was hubby's birthday. He took off at noon and we went to lunch and then went antiquing and ended up at the garden center. A great day. A weird thing though. At one of the antique stores, I was talking to a clerk, and she mentioned she had a booth at another store. I told her I was kicking myself for not picking up a bottle brush X-mas tree I saw there. It turns out it was in her booth and she still had it. So she brought it to her store today for me to pick up. When I went to get it I told her, how strange it was in a city of a million people, the only time I talked about the tree, it was to the one person who owned it. She said it had never happened to her before, but a man came in yesterday and was telling her about a purple crystal punch bowl he saw at another shop, and it turns out it was from her other store. So he also came back today to pick it up. I said we should all buy lottery tickets this week since the odds seem to be in our favor. How weird.


----------



## debbie5

SATURDAY NIGHT...9pm EST. CHAT. Be there or be square. I will be auctioning off my family ...highest bidder gets choice.

The birds didn't' make it scareme...I seriously considered hand feeding them for two weeks, but I'm a deadly combination of fatalistic, busy & semi-germaphobic. (I DID touch them with my bare finger, as well as breathed in the warm air as it blew off the nest from my blowdryer...I consider that a big step.But if I'm dead from bird flu next month, please send my family money). They were so cold and barely living when I found them. I put the nest back up...no Momma or Poppa bird showed up. I think the nest was attacked by predator birds, because I saw the "dud" egg that never hatched near my garden. Perhaps a jay got it in his beak & dropped it. The "Circle of life" on my front porch...I will throw the nest out tomorrow. Sometimes a new momma comes & builds a second one. 

It must be a weird day, scareme. I called my mother in law to ask when hubby would be coming home, and as I asked her, he walked in the door. LOTTERY!


----------



## Zurgh

I bid a shiny new nickle...


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> SATURDAY NIGHT...9pm EST. CHAT. Be there or be square. I will be auctioning off my family ...highest bidder gets choice.


Do you have any attractive people in said family?


----------



## debbie5

aquariumreef said:


> Do you have any attractive people in said family?


No. Not a one. We are all hideous, inside & out.


----------



## Zurgh

Oooo, hideous you say? I raise my bid to a thin dime, then...


----------



## aquariumreef

I'll have to redraw my previous offer of nothing then, sorry.


----------



## aquariumreef

That horrible moment when you get out of a toasty hot tub and get blasted with cold wind.


----------



## Draik41895

Current endeavor: Convincing my girlfriend that both dc AND marvel are good, and that we should see the Avengers because its awesome. She likes batman, but not much more. Bonus points though because she actually knew how and why Curt Connors became the Lizard


----------



## Zurgh

Final bid for the day... a shiny new nickle, one thin dime, ½ a quarter, a dead & mummified vole, some pocket lint, ¼ can of a flat Mt. Dew, a dead but still slightly moist & gooey vole, 3 brine shrimp, 5 drams of road tar, 1 lb of egg shells, one possibly living stoat, 1 spent fuel rod (weapons grade), and about 1 gallon of used motor oil.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Draik41895 said:


> Current endeavor: Convincing my girlfriend that both dc AND marvel are good, and that we should see the Avengers because its awesome. She likes batman, but not much more. Bonus points though because she actually knew how and why Curt Connors became the Lizard


awe! young love! and your girlfriend is much smarter then me. I've only heard of The Lizard in passing. I'm hoping to see the movie some time soon as well!


----------



## aquariumreef

I ate half a watermelon, a cup of soup, a baked potato, and 3 scrambled eggs. Which is weird, because I hate eggs.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have a moral dilemma. During the course of my recent move, a very large mausoleum front that I had built for someone was stolen by my former business partner. I know that he took it because a few days before I noticed that it was gone, he told me that he thought he knew of a potential buyer for it who would pay more than the person who commissioned me to build it. I told him that that wasn't an option, as I had already committed to deliver it as soon as I was done with my move. When we went back to get the last of my materials and the mausoleum yesterday, the mausoleum was gone. I know the person he was going to attempt to sell it to, and my dilemma is whether or not I should contact the person on FaceBook and give him a heads up that this is stolen property, or should I just let bygones be bygones and take my losses. To me, it's not an issue of the money, it's the principle of the matter. I don't like to speak badly of someone, but I never thought someone I had helped as much as I did this person would steal from me. What should I do?


----------



## debbie5

Hmmm..I'd contact the potential buyer and tell him the situation WITHOUT mentioning who you think has it. I know you are pissed, but do not mention the guy's name.(You have no evidence. Saying his name makes you look unprofessional.) Simply ask your buyer to put off the sale if contacted by "anyone" and to immediately call you and wait until you can get the authorities to get to the thief. Which means you do have to list the theft with the po-po, so they can intervene, if it's ever found. Sorry to hear you got screwed.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm with Debbie on this. Is there any hope of rebuilding it or is there a deadline?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I've spoken to the local police, and they told me that because I have no way to show that it's mine, other than my build pics, there's nothing they can do. I know for a fact that Darrel has it, because he is the only person besides me who has a key to the shop where it was stored, and the shop was locked up with the mausoleum gone. As far as getting the police involved, though, I'm pretty much out of luck. All I can really do at this point is attempt to block any sale of my property, so that it becomes worthless to him. I would rather see my hard work in a garbage dump than see a thief profit from it.

**EDIT**
I've been building on this one piece since November 8th, and was planning on delivering a serious piece of eye candy to a haunt owner today. This was one of two things he wanted me to build. Now I have nothing to deliver, plus I have to replace the materials money that said haunt owner paid me for the piece. So I'm out roughly $300


----------



## debbie5

Okay..your police are idiots. If someone steals your bike, tv...HOW do you show it's yours?? You can't! But they still look for the thief! Derp. You built it, it was in YOUR shop, its handmade, so it's not like it has a serial number..it's yours. Lazy lazy cops. Plan #2 would be to go to a biker bar and find a guy to find Darrel....if ya know what I mean.....seriously.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Deb, I'm 6'4" tall and roughly 250 lbs. I get paid to break up fights with convicted felons, and occasionally to fight with them. Who needs a stinking biker bar? LOL.

Seriously, though, I don't want to fight with him. I'd rather hit him where it hurts the most. Right in the wallet. Beatings are all fun and stuff, but without money, he can't support his nasty little habit.


----------



## debbie5

If someone else "finds" him, you can deny any involvement. 
Im not suggesting he get beat up. I'm suggesting you get someone to "tell" him to give you back your stuff.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Not really worth the effort. I'll just do my best to make sure it doesn't get sold.


----------



## debbie5

Oatmeal and Batman! (doing the frug while jumping around the dining room....)


----------



## Evil Queen

Bio perhaps you could set up sort of a sting. Get together with the potential buyer, have him tell Darrel he'll buy it and be there when he plans to deliver it. Bust him right on the spot.


----------



## Spooky1

Bio, Have you confronted him? Be blunt and tell him you want it back.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> You need those white, fabric-y floating row covers. They work great. Just tuck the sides & ends under and hold them down with a seam of soil on the sides.They are now avail at most home centers, usually on a roll. ( I dated a strawberry farmer for four years....).
> 
> http://gear.tinyfarmblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/agribon_ag19_floating_row_cover.jpg
> 
> For slugs, put straw (NOT hay, which is more commonly available) under the plants. It's natural waxyness makes it more water repellent and keeps the berries up off the soil = no slugs. If you have a small berry patch, diotomaceous earth works great..it hurts Sluggo's "feet".


Thanks, Deb We were talking this morning about the need to get the plants covered with something to keep the birds away. Spooky1 is going to go looking for netting in the next day or so.

I'd not heard about using straw to keep slugs at bay. What I have used in years past is a shallow pan of beer in the garden - draws them in like flies to a gut wagon and they drown happily:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spooky1 said:


> Bio, Have you confronted him? Be blunt and tell him you want it back.


I agree with Spooky, confront the thief. I mean really, what can he say. And at the very least prevent him from selling it.


----------



## Spooky1

Bio, this article made think of your situation. 

http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2...stolen-bike-on-craigslist-steals-it-back?lite


----------



## RoxyBlue

I rather like Evil Queen's idea of the sting - much more entertaining.

The saddest part of the story is that someone you trusted would steal from you, Bio. It shows to what lengths some folks will go when greed and money come into play.


----------



## Headless

I don't know what I would do Bio. Speak to the buyer - one of two things will happen though - either he will go along with it or he'll give your partner the heads up and you will then be left to confront him. I feel for you. That's the worst feeling when someone you trusted breaks that trust. Hope you find a resolution.


----------



## ladysherry

Bio. Why don't you post your disappointment of the loss on facebook? Maybe the buyer and the crook will see it. I would post pictures as well. sometimes guilt has a way of working to do the right thing. Give it a day or two and if no response then I would ask the crook questions about the prop.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Everyone here is so nice.....I, on the other hand...am not...not at all. I would drive to this idiot's house and get my prop back.(*%[email protected]$) I guarantee I would leave with it. :madkin:

I absolutely do not believe that when someone steals from you...something you worked hard to create....there is a different answer. But you be safe, the kook may be crazy....I will send my worse mojo over to his house....


----------



## ladysherry

P5 i am nice til the time i need to be not so nice. then you better watch out.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LMAO, I posted about this on facebook this morning, and the guy who Darrel was attempting to sell the prop to just called me. He's going to give me a call when Darrel brings the prop up to deliver it and let me speak to Darrel personally, then he's going to "decide" not to buy it. 

Darrel makes a point of "not being at home" when I stop by to try to ask about it, and he never answers phone numbers he doesn't know. It's hard to confront someone who chooses to avoid you. But I will catch him out in public at some point.


----------



## Hairazor

Bio, what a shame you have to go thruogh this but a big yay to the buyer


----------



## aquariumreef

I need a change in scenery, which one of you will put up with me for the summer?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well, my husband and I don't have children and we could adopt......awwww...a little Halloween baby! (figuratively speaking of course)


----------



## aquariumreef

But you are in NC...


----------



## debbie5

RoxyBlue said:


> Thanks, Deb We were talking this morning about the need to get the plants covered with something to keep the birds away. Spooky1 is going to go looking for netting in the next day or so.


Netting isn't that great, as it tends to lay on top of the plants which allows the birds to peck & chippies to nibble. Plus, it tangles like crazy when you take it off.


----------



## debbie5

Bio...bait him. A busty, "lost", pizza delivery girl holding a hot pizza & knocking on the door is pretty irresistible to men...have her put a foot in the door, and out pops YOU from the bushes...hehehehheee!


----------



## debbie5

AqReef..you could come here for the summer, but my kids & I, and you are such interesting people, we'd probably end up all getting arrested for doing something fun.


----------



## Pumpkin5

aquariumreef said:


> But you are in NC...


:jol: Yes, and the Eastern part, so it's 'hicksville central'. You need bright lights and big cities boy! Maybe someone else will adopt you for the summer!

Me? I'll be at the coast......good luck Alaska!


----------



## aquariumreef

Chocolate moose, mousse that is 20X thicker and 5% better.


----------



## scareme

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Well, my husband and I don't have children and we could adopt......awwww...a little Halloween baby! (figuratively speaking of course)


That was so nice of you to offer. I've always wanted to see NC. And east NC is where a lot of the Civil Wars battles were. Are you near any of the battle sites?


----------



## aquariumreef

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Yes, and the Eastern part, so it's 'hicksville central'. You need bright lights and big cities boy! Maybe someone else will adopt you for the summer!
> 
> Me? I'll be at the coast......good luck Alaska!


 Is the south as bad as the rumors make it? Would I get attacked by the KKK or some other crazy gang? :ninja:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No, the south is wonderful, it is just all the yankees have given us such bad press for so long. I have traveled quite a bit and barring Maui, there is no other place on God's Green Earth that I would rather live. People are nicer, and more gentile and I still get doors opened for me whenever I approach a door. The media paints a poor picture of the south, but please don't believe the hoopla they sell the public....The nicest people are truly from the South. I mean, Alaska is not all polar bears and eskimos sitting around eating whale blubber, is it? but that is how Alaska is portrayed by the media. Don't believe everything you read and only half of what you see....dang it..


----------



## Spooky1

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Yes, and the Eastern part, so it's 'hicksville central'.


Where in eastern NC are you? I've done some fossil hunting around Aurora, NC.


----------



## debbie5

I..am..so...sore. Lugging the stuff around for the play is uber exercise. On the way out to the boonies today (where the travelling play was being put on) , I drove thru suburbia and it was "throw out all your large junk" day. JACKPOT! guess who made a u turn to picK up a reindeer motor??


----------



## Pumpkin5

debbie5 said:


> I..am..so...sore. Lugging the stuff around for the play is uber exercise. On the way out to the boonies today (where the travelling play was being put on) , I drove thru suburbia and it was "throw out all your large junk" day. JACKPOT! guess who made a u turn to picK up a reindeer motor??


:jol: You must be living right woman! Congrats and do something wonderful with your windfall....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "Avatar" for the millionth time I never get tired of that movie.


----------



## Draik41895

thoughts?


----------



## debbie5

Hello, Prince. 

Is that a custom mask you made, child??


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> Watching "Avatar" for the millionth time I never get tired of that movie.


Haven't seen it yet. I may be the only one in the world who hasn't.

Looking good Draik!


----------



## Spooky1

Who was that masked man?


----------



## aquariumreef

Your "beard" makes you look homeless/creepy.


----------



## Evil Andrew

aquariumreef said:


> Your "beard" makes you look homeless/creepy.


When mine was dark, I kinda looked like a terrorist. Now it has lots of gray...


----------



## aquariumreef

I believe beards should be exclusive to old men, and ladies in the circus.


----------



## debbie5

I love my beard!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Bio...bait him. A busty, "lost", pizza delivery girl holding a hot pizza & knocking on the door is pretty irresistible to men...have her put a foot in the door, and out pops YOU from the bushes...hehehehheee!


*snicker* Deb, i love how your twisted mind works!



aquariumreef said:


> Is the south as bad as the rumors make it? Would I get attacked by the KKK or some other crazy gang? :ninja:


Nope, we got the crazy ghetto people. They don't like white people here very much and more then half of the advertisements and tv shows are in Spanish! The KKK are the least of your problems!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

aquariumreef said:


> I believe beards should be exclusive to old men, and ladies in the circus.


Forgive me as I must disagree with you....at least as far as men having beards go. It may just be me, but I find men with faical hair pretty rugged and in a word..Sexy.


----------



## aquariumreef

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Forgive me as I must disagree with you....at least as far as men having beards go. It may just be me, but I find men with faical hair pretty rugged and in a word..Sexy.


Actually I had to re-think my previous statement. There is a guy in my choir who has a bit of stubble and it looks pretty good, but would be even better if it wasn't there. 

Edit: Debbie, you're just crazy! :googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

blerp


----------



## debbie5

Edit: Debbie, you're just crazy! :googly:[/QUOTE]

Thank you (blushing...).


----------



## debbie5

Something happens to you at night. Your posts....
Are you aware of this?


----------



## aquariumreef

Yeah I noticed that before, I don't like how I change at night. I'm starting to think I'm like a were-pire-forumer.


----------



## debbie5

LOL....Ok..I'm going to bed. Which is what I said 3 hours ago, too.


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm a fatty tonight, ate a 12 inch pizza and a large bowl of moose on my own. 

MAWR FOOD


----------



## Headless

BioHazardCustoms said:


> LMAO, I posted about this on facebook this morning, and the guy who Darrel was attempting to sell the prop to just called me. He's going to give me a call when Darrel brings the prop up to deliver it and let me speak to Darrel personally, then he's going to "decide" not to buy it.
> 
> Darrel makes a point of "not being at home" when I stop by to try to ask about it, and he never answers phone numbers he doesn't know. It's hard to confront someone who chooses to avoid you. But I will catch him out in public at some point.


I sure hope we get to read about a really positive end to this story. I think most of us would like to give him a smack across the head for his antics. Good luck Bio!



aquariumreef said:


> I need a change in scenery, which one of you will put up with me for the summer?


AR you could come and visit Australia and give me a hand to get things built for October.....

THANK HEAVEN it's the weekend!!!!!!!!!!!! Councillors + Election Year = Character building times. My daughter is coming down for the weekend and we are planning on cooking up some batches of soup. It sure is soup weather here now I can tell you.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Bio: so sorry to hear about your run of bad luck. At least the potential buyer is willing to help you out.

I have less than two weeks til my demons are out of school for the summer, as my oldest keeps reminding me every day. He is really excited for this year to be over since he will be a freshman next year. Boy do I feel old!! It seems like just yesterday he was in kindengarten. 

I am protesting I really don't want to go to work today! There is soo much house work to be done and I know if I'm not here the kids won't do it. Typical minions they just want to play video games and slack off. lol


----------



## debbie5

damn....garage sale-ing and I totally missed seeing the huge, folio size Human Anatomy book...would have made great posters for Ween dance...


----------



## Pumpkin5

Spooky1 said:


> Where in eastern NC are you? I've done some fossil hunting around Aurora, NC.


:jol: Goldsboro, the proud home of Seymour Johnson AFB!!! You are lucky, I tried to go fossil hunting in Aurora (for shark teeth) but I didn't make the cut....something about my shoes not being right. (Ha, ha, kidding! You know they only allow so many people in, and I didn't get my application in before they were full.)


----------



## stagehand1975

Thank got its Friday, but it just feels like I have so much to do this weekend. All I have to do is fix the lawnmower.


----------



## Draik41895

debbie5 said:


> Hello, Prince.
> 
> Is that a custom mask you made, child??


Yes, It is. The first thing made on my new head.


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> I believe beards should be exclusive to old men, and ladies in the circus.


Beard + younger man = handsome dude


----------



## Spooky1

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Goldsboro, the proud home of Seymour Johnson AFB!!! You are lucky, I tried to go fossil hunting in Aurora (for shark teeth) but I didn't make the cut....something about my shoes not being right. (Ha, ha, kidding! You know they only allow so many people in, and I didn't get my application in before they were full.)


They've closed the mine to fossil hunters for the last couple years. I'm not sure if it will ever be open for fossil collectors again. 
A friend of mine got me on the list a few years ago and I had to buy steel toed hiking boots just for the trip.


----------



## Hairazor

aquariumreef said:


> Is the south as bad as the rumors make it? Would I get attacked by the KKK or some other crazy gang? :ninja:


Well AR, you don't have to go to the South to get KKK, I live in Iowa and my spitting distance next door neighbor claims to be the head of the KKK for this region. If you need to call them for some reason their phone listing is honest to gosh, KKKMomma!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Headless said:


> AR you could come and visit Australia and give me a hand to get things built for October.....


Heh, me and my dad were just talking about going to Australia yesterday, but he figured it would be too much $$$ to fly out a family of 4.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

OMG! I found Halloween socks at the Dollar Tree today!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Beard + younger man = handsome dude


you guys makes such a charming couple!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why, thank you, DA


----------



## aquariumreef

To jump on the band-wagon, you don't look your age at all. 

In other news, I'm making oven-fries because I am hungry.


----------



## Hairazor

Roxy & Spooky1, you two look like a well matched pair.


----------



## scareme

aquariumreef said:


> To jump on the band-wagon, you don't look your age at all. .


I agree, Spooky1, you look pretty good for a man who has been dead.... how long now? 

How has the toe been feeling, Roxy?


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm extremely bored right now. :<


----------



## RoxyBlue

Smooches to all you kind people:kisskin:

Hairazor, we've been a well matched pair for 24 years come October, which is a good thing because I don't know who else would have either one of us

Scareme, as long as I don't roll my foot outward as I walk, the toe doesn't cause many problems. I still can't wear dress shoes comfortably, and the jury is still out as to whether I dislocated it or actually broke it. Last night I tried moving the end of the toe a bit and I could hear the bones crackling.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Dark Angel 27 said:


> ?....I find men with faical hair pretty rugged and in a word..Sexy.


Thank you ! Now if I could just get women to appreciate beer guts .........


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Roxy, I've said it before if they were giving out 'the Best Hauntforum Couple' on the forum, you and Spooky would definitely be the winners. You guys are an atttractive, fun and entertaining couple and you are first place at everything you do, from haunting, to prop making, to posting, and especially in your kind treatment of others. You and Spooky1 always post postive, encouraging and helpful posts to everyone. It is fun 'hanging out with you guys' here on the forum! Hey, we should have "The Haunt Forum Awards" with different catagories that can be voted on by forum members! Think how fun it would be to fill the long hours until Halloween.?  (Even though there are some of us that should be working on props, rather than thinking up something new to take up time doing....) I'm a genius!


----------



## aquariumreef

Sister is going to first prom, so I got to take some pics.


----------



## scareme

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Roxy, I've said it before if they were giving out 'the Best Hauntforum Couple' on the forum, you and Spooky would definitely be the winners. You guys are an atttractive, fun and entertaining couple and you are first place at everything you do, from haunting, to prop making, to posting, and especially in your kind treatment of others. You and Spooky1 always post postive, encouraging and helpful posts to everyone. It is fun 'hanging out with you guys' here on the forum! Hey, we should have "The Haunt Forum Awards" with different catagories that can be voted on by forum members! Think how fun it would be to fill the long hours until Halloween.?  (Even though there are some of us that should be working on props, rather than thinking up something new to take up time doing....) I'm a genius!


Then you could be Hauntforum genius! But we have so many great people on here it would be hard to pick just one person for things like most creative, best walk through, or even craziest. I however, would be in the running for worst speller. No, please, I've had years of practice, and it's and art form.


----------



## scareme

AR, she looks beautiful, but cold. Are you going to stay up until she gets home? That's a brother's job, you know.


----------



## Hairazor

She is lovely AR, and I love the dress.


----------



## Zurgh

Just one little mishap & the whole lab goes into lock-down... it's not like the lil' germ knows that eating human flesh is frowned upon...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: AR your sister looks beautiful! What a little cutie she is. He blue braces are adorable! Her dress is so pretty and in my favorite pumpkin orange color. (what good taste!) I hope she has a magical prom night and has a fun time. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## aquariumreef

Thanks guys, it took her like 5 hours to look like that.  I'm going to be staying up, but because I'm watching a movie. :laugh:


----------



## Pumpkin5

scareme said:


> Then you could be Hauntforum genius! But we have so many great people on here it would be hard to pick just one person for things like most creative, best walk through, or even craziest. I however, would be in the running for worst speller. No, please, I've had years of practice, and it's and art form.


:jol: Yes...you are correct...us evil geniuses always have reasons our plans go astray....there could be specific criteria to vote for, not just who is most popular...but it probably would end up causing hard feelings because you know how people can become...even the best people. But if I could vote for something for you it would be the "Most Friendly & Welcoming"! You were one of the first people on the forum that befriended me when I discovered the forum and I appreciated it then and I always will remember your kindness. You are a treasure! Maybe I would vote you the Ambassador of Welcome!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Your sister is very pretty AR


----------



## debbie5

Post from a FB friend: "Someone in my group at dinner just bought us all a Madiera wine from 1863!"
Me: yay for rich people (unsubscribe)


----------



## aquariumreef

Edit: I don't like to brag, but my family's pretty well-off, but even I don't understand the point of spending a lot of money on a rink.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: They're not poor?


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks for the kind word folks. Last Thursday was actually the 25th anniversary of our first date.  Where has the time gone?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Like they say Spook, Time flys when your having fun. You must be doing ok then.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Give me a good bottle of last year's $10 wine any day

AR, your sister is adorable. You also have some cool looking trees up your way.


----------



## Zurgh

Who was that gal, ya' know the one. The one with the somewhat famous quote. The quote that went something like "something, something, blah blah blah, something, something, whats its name, something, blah blah, something or another." She was also credited with doing that one thing, over there yonder, before she moved on to become so well known for doing that thing she does. Just before she married you know who and moved back out to the boonies... I can't seem to remember her name...:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Cher


----------



## Zurgh

Bingo!:googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

Was his namo!


----------



## RoxyBlue

B-I-N-G-O
B-I-N-G-O
B-I-N-G-O
And Bingo was his name-o!


We loved singing that song in grade school.


----------



## Zurgh

But I thought it was Cher... and a she...:googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

*d


----------



## Zurgh

Braintest... read and listen




I believe i am a pie...


----------



## aquariumreef

In other news I have several cuts on my tongue.


----------



## Zurgh

Avoid eating lemons... Is anyone else's toaster trying to convince you it is not murder if a game show host or a wild ape told you to do it... and don't even ask what the floor jack wanted....


----------



## aquariumreef

Can I eat lemon candies? 

Mine tells me that my face drips off and gets replaces with a mask of buttercons. I think, because my ears fell off last week.


----------



## scareme

Pumpkin5, you are too kind, really.

Zurgh, that is really cool. You really can hear different things as you read them. It reminds me of people who sing the songs wrong, because that's how they hear it. 

AR, go on and eat lemons if you want to. Don't let Zurgh tell you what to do.

My toaster has been quite all night, it must be up to something.


----------



## aquariumreef

Hey look it's Saturday.


----------



## aquariumreef

The first time, and last time I talked to a person he said they were a male escort, as a joke. Then he died just under a month ago today of sickness at the age of 27, because he had HIV and pneumonia.

I barley knew him, and only recently found out he passed away, but it still is effecting me as if he was a close friend, which makes no sense. I wonder why that is.


----------



## debbie5

Cuz AIDS is some scary ****. And strikes anywhere. I've had several friends die from it. It's a horrific way to go. My condolences, AR. Death, of even an acquaintance, isn't easy. Reminds us of our own mortality and illogic of who Death comes for. ((hugs))


----------



## aquariumreef

That would explain it, normally I feel semi-indestructible and this would make me acknowledge what I rarely do. :l


----------



## Hairazor

Spooky1, you remember the anniversary of your first date? Roxy, you got a good one!!!


----------



## Hairazor

OK Zurgh, I will never think of "Blue" in the same way again


----------



## debbie5

FYI: if your kids are pestering you to take them to a movie, and you want to know EXACTLY why it's PG-13 (or anything else about it), you can look at this website. I dunno if I'm taking the kids to dark Shadows due to the sex references....we're good with all the blood and gore though!! (it's not like it's a slasher film..). I'm sure they saw worse when they went to my in-laws house and watched hi class movies like Joe Dirt...grr....
http://parentpreviews.com/movie-reviews/content-details/dark-shadows#primary


----------



## Spooky1

Zurgh said:


> Braintest... read and listen
> blue
> I believe i am a pie...


This makes me think of the Ghost hunters who listen to static and decide they're hearing words spoken.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 is totally a keeper, Hairazor

AR, I once read somewhere that the brain in teenagers is not yet wired to believe in the possibility of death, which is why so many teens behave as if they are immortal and are shocked when someone their age dies. As you get older and see more friends and family taken by the reaper, you develop the skills needed to cope with the process and aftermath. You also come to realize that, in many cases, death is a friend.

Zurgh, I kept thinking "How come the words being sung don't match what's on the screen?"


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> FYI: if your kids are pestering you to take them to a movie, and you want to know EXACTLY why it's PG-13 (or anything else about it), you can look at this website. I dunno if I'm taking the kids to dark Shadows due to the sex references....we're good with all the blood and gore though!! (it's not like it's a slasher film..). I'm sure they saw worse when they went to my in-laws house and watched hi class movies like Joe Dirt...grr....
> http://parentpreviews.com/movie-reviews/content-details/dark-shadows#primary


Blood and gore is okay, but sex is bad? That doesn't seem quite right to me. I blame the puritans for this way of thinking.


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1 said:


> Blood and gore is okay, but sex is bad? That doesn't seem quite right to me. I blame the puritans for this way of thinking.


Sex is GOOD... trust me, I'm okay with it. (Hehehehhehhh....) but I don't think my 8 year old needs to see a movie where [email protected] sex is referenced.


----------



## Hairazor

Don't worry Spooky1, I am probably going to burn that Puritan at the stake!! Heehee


----------



## aquariumreef

Debbie! 

The local paper here reviewed that movie, saying it wasn't very good. :l


----------



## debbie5

BTW, that is when you just TALK about sex....


----------



## debbie5

CHAT TONIGHT: be there or be Vlad.


----------



## aquariumreef

Eww, I don't want to be vlad.


----------



## Zurgh

Must make a short jaunt into a purgatorial sub dimension, but might be back with few side effects in time for chat... what time space coordinates (earth-relative) will the event take place? ...and is it a Hawaiian dress theme? ...and should I bring pudding?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Good day today, a 'pre-Mother's Day' get together with my mother's only sister, her two daughters and my four sisters and me. So good to see my aunt and my cousins and especially my sisters. My mother died in 2003, I sure miss my Mama. 

P.S. Those of you still lucky enough to have your mom around, treat her special tomorrow!


----------



## aquariumreef

I have a mother, grand mother, and great-grandmother alive. Also a great-grandaunt that is as nice as a mother.


----------



## Pumpkin5

aquariumreef said:


> I have a mother, grand mother, and great-grandmother alive. Also a great-grandaunt that is as nice as a mother.


:jol:You are a lucky young man....be sweet to them tomorrow...(and every other day as well)  You will so miss them when they are not around any more.


----------



## debbie5

For all of you who are not mothers, tomorrow, you can celebrate it as MUTHAS.


----------



## Headless

aquariumreef said:


> Heh, me and my dad were just talking about going to Australia yesterday, but he figured it would be too much $$$ to fly out a family of 4.


The exchange rate is still excellent for us going over there - back quite a few years ago our exchange rate got down to about 60 cents in the dollar vs US. Made travelling to the US and buying stuff expensive. Any trip overseas for 4 people is going to cost bucks.



RoxyBlue said:


> Smooches to all you kind people
> 
> Hairazor, we've been a well matched pair for 24 years come October, which is a good thing because I don't know who else would have either one of us
> 
> Scareme, as long as I don't roll my foot outward as I walk, the toe doesn't cause many problems. I still can't wear dress shoes comfortably, and the jury is still out as to whether I dislocated it or actually broke it. Last night I tried moving the end of the toe a bit and I could hear the bones crackling.


Great Pic Roxy. The toe on the other hand doesn't sound so great. Hope it's not too serious.



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Roxy, I've said it before if they were giving out 'the Best Hauntforum Couple' on the forum, you and Spooky would definitely be the winners. You guys are an atttractive, fun and entertaining couple and you are first place at everything you do, from haunting, to prop making, to posting, and especially in your kind treatment of others. You and Spooky1 always post postive, encouraging and helpful posts to everyone. It is fun 'hanging out with you guys' here on the forum! Hey, we should have "The Haunt Forum Awards" with different catagories that can be voted on by forum members! Think how fun it would be to fill the long hours until Halloween.? (Even though there are some of us that should be working on props, rather than thinking up something new to take up time doing....) I'm a genius!


I'm not sure about the awards - but I sure do echo your sentiments. Thanks to everyone on the forum - it's just a great place to be for all those reasons Pumpkin pointed out.



aquariumreef said:


> Sister is going to first prom, so I got to take some pics.


Awww your sister looks great AR - AND I love the trees as well.



debbie5 said:


> Post from a FB friend: "Someone in my group at dinner just bought us all a Madiera wine from 1863!"
> Me: yay for rich people (unsubscribe)


LOL Deb I'm with you - I don't envy anyone for what they have and I don't have a problem with people who are rich - but I do find it offensive when they wave it in front of everyone else's noses. I would have unsubbed too.



Zurgh said:


> Braintest... read and listen
> I believe i am a pie...


OMG that was so funny - the three of us were sitting here laughing and I had to share on FB.



aquariumreef said:


> The first time, and last time I talked to a person he said they were a male escort, as a joke. Then he died just under a month ago today of sickness at the age of 27, because he had HIV and pneumonia.
> 
> I barley knew him, and only recently found out he passed away, but it still is effecting me as if he was a close friend, which makes no sense. I wonder why that is.





RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 is totally a keeper, Hairazor
> 
> AR, I once read somewhere that the brain in teenagers is not yet wired to believe in the possibility of death, which is why so many teens behave as if they are immortal and are shocked when someone their age dies. As you get older and see more friends and family taken by the reaper, you develop the skills needed to cope with the process and aftermath. You also come to realize that, in many cases, death is a friend.
> 
> Zurgh, I kept thinking "How come the words being sung don't match what's on the screen?"


AR I think Roxy is right - any death of someone you've met tends to touch you. However I also believe that sometimes in life we meet people - however short that meeting might be - who we find we are drawn to. My theory is that it's a complimentary energy of some sort - the same thing that draws us to be friends with other people. Sometimes it can even be people you haven't actually met but for some reason you feel quite saddened by their death. I've had that happen too. So much of this world defies any real logical explanation.



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:You are a lucky young man....be sweet to them tomorrow...(and every other day as well) You will so miss them when they are not around any more.


Yes - today is a bittersweet day. I have my gorgeous daughter sitting beside me. My mum is next door and we will be having dinner with her tonight, but poor Shane is spending the first mothers day without his mum and it hurts deeply.

We're heading out to bath dogs a little later. A bit cold to be out in the kennels but I guess once the dryers fire up we'll warm up too.

Oh for a few minutes to play with props.


----------



## Headless

Gee that was long...... Note to self - check back into the forum more often!!!!! LOL


----------



## Pumpkin5

Headless said:


> Gee that was long...... Note to self - check back into the forum more often!!!!! LOL


:jol: You are sweet and thoughtful, hope your husband does okay tomorrow. From experience it is a very difficult day. For me, lots of tears....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:You are a lucky young man....be sweet to them tomorrow...(and every other day as well)  You will so miss them when they are not around any more.


That's the trouble pumkin. I made plans to take my birth mother out tomorrow. the corsage was bought and I had money to take her out. and then some stupid jerkwad that likes to wear Moomoos and no bra started ****.

My mom's 'boyfriend' is terminally ill and is on hospice. Ms. Moomoo told her that if she left to go to lunch with us, that the adult version of CPS would take the boyfriend away and then charge her with Neglect.

Mom got upset and called me to cancel our lunch plans...and then calls back to change her mind saying that the lady came back and apoligize.

I don't trust miss 'let it all hang out' as far as I can throw her. So now, our plans are ruined.

We've come up with plan b, but I still don't like the idea of anyone messing with mom's head. Only my sister is keeping me from going over with Knives plazing and handing that moomoo wearing freak her ass.

Sorry, guys. I just needed to rant!


----------



## Headless

It's the same thing on Fathers day for me too Pumpkin5. And it's sad too because we're trying to play the whole day down to be sensitive to his feelings as well. He'll just need a bit of his own space today I think which is why we are planning a bit of doggie care for the day.


----------



## Headless

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Sorry, guys. I just needed to rant!


Sorry DA - I so hate those people who do their very best to take the joy away from others. It's such a pet hate of mine. I hope you end up having a nice day with your Mom. Maybe a special meal in is the way to go. Either way - just spending time together would be something I'm sure she'll appreciate.


----------



## debbie5

Chat now


----------



## aquariumreef

Yay, I won Debbie's grandfather.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The little prince has arrived...prop building now on hold for a few weeks.


----------



## aquariumreef

Looks tasty, Pumpkin.


----------



## Headless

Awwww Sawtooth - a baby Viszla????? What's his name? That WILL keep you busy!


----------



## Hairazor

I echo Headless, Awwww, Sawtooth. Makes me wanna hug my dog.


----------



## Zurgh

Awww, a cute widdle puppy! ... I mean very nice, respectable dog.

On a personal note, skull splitting headache forming. Awaiting meds to kick in...


----------



## Draik41895

I was looking up old school joker prosthetics, and google images took me to Mr. Chickens blog.


----------



## N. Fantom

Worst trip to the beach ever.


----------



## scareme

N. Fantom said:


> Worst trip to the beach ever.


????


----------



## aquariumreef

Sand in the eyes I bet.


----------



## N. Fantom

Nope, stung by a jellyfish, first time ever getting sun burn, a sand sculpture i had been working on for 4 hours was almost done and it got run over by a four wheeler, and i broke my kite surfing board.


----------



## aquariumreef

A jellyfish? An actual one or just a cnidarian in Medusa form? Fun fact, some of the animals in the cnidarian group are the most venomous in the world. Especially palyzoas, one polyp can kill several men with the toxins they produce.

Mind if I ask you a few questions for a school project about it? I have a presentation on cnidarians due this week and an interview with someone who experienced the stinging that jellys can do would help my grade quite a bit.


----------



## N. Fantom

aquariumreef said:


> Mind if I ask you a few questions for a school project about it? I have a presentation on cnidarians due this week and an interview with someone who experienced the stinging that jellys can do would help my grade quite a bit.


Sure no problem. What do you need to know?


----------



## N. Fantom

Haha, that was my second trip to the ER in just over a week.


----------



## Headless

aquariumreef said:


> A jellyfish? An actual one or just a cnidarian in Medusa form? Fun fact, some of the animals in the cnidarian group are the most venomous in the world. Especially palyzoas, one polyp can kill several men with the toxins they produce.
> 
> Mind if I ask you a few questions for a school project about it? I have a presentation on cnidarians due this week and an interview with someone who experienced the stinging that jellys can do would help my grade quite a bit.


LOL you opportunist you!!!! 

Well one dog has had a complete overhaul. Bath, Trim, Nails. He's pretty happy with himself tonight sitting on the couch. Miss Kitty's nose is out of joint - that's her spot and she is beside herself. I can't leave the old boy out to wander around the house too long because he avails himself of anything that remotely resembles a post - table legs, pot plants.... He's fine while you are watching him but take your eyes off him for a short while and well...... you know....

Shane cooking dinner tonight - Silverside in the slow cooker - mashed potato and steamed mixed vegetables. Just settled in with a few nibbles and a glass of wine. It's a hard life really!!!!


----------



## Headless

Thought I would share with my friends.....


----------



## Goblin

Thought I would share this video..........


----------



## N. Fantom

Headless your lucky, mine was hospital food. GROSS!


----------



## N. Fantom

Goblin said:


> Thought I would share this video..........


I saw an act like that last time i went to Australia.


----------



## aquariumreef

Thanks N. Fantom, you've got a PM. 

I think my favorite Cooking Channel star is Alton Brown.


----------



## N. Fantom

No problem AR

My dad is obsessed with good eats


----------



## debbie5

Geez Louise..I always take a bottle of jellyfish spray (I don't even remember what's init..vinegar & water, I think) to the beach, cuz getting stung SUCKS big time. Hope you feel better soon. People even get stung by tiny, barely visible baby jellies...they are an amazing creature.
It's 8 am and I already have typed up & printed out my loooonnngg list of gardening chores that the fam damily is going to work on with me. Shouldn't' take more than...oh..3- 4 hours. Mother's Day...I labored to produce you, you can now labor to help me.


----------



## debbie5

bacon is cooked & warming...pancake batter resting..dishes washed...laundry on the line..lemon-pepper chicken in roasting. Aren't I supposed to do NOTHING today?? LOL...


----------



## Headless

LOL when do mothers do Nothing Deb???? really.....

Ahhhh yes - 4:30 am again and I'm awake. Really wish I could break this stupid cycle.


----------



## RoxyBlue

May 13 is:

Frog Jumping Day 

Leprechaun Day 

Mother's Day


----------



## Headless

Frog Jumping Day? Hmmmm I wonder how they get around for the other 364 days of the year?


----------



## Headless

On that note I think I will go back to bed!


----------



## aquariumreef

My mom's short, does she count as a leprechaun? :evil: 

I had a great dream last night, it was about a magic cat named "Debjordia". It felt like it would have made a great opera/set of orchestrations. Hmm...


----------



## GothicCandle

Note to self: When scheduling a dinner date look to see if the day you've chosen is a holiday where the restaurant may have a ton of people.

Happy mother's day! Hope me and my date don't get trampled tonight. lol


----------



## aquariumreef

Have a fun date GC! 

I just ate a half-note.


----------



## debbie5

And the life lessons continue...
I watched my 94 year old grandmother (who was in a car accident Friday) for 5 hours today. I'm learning to be more patient, slow down a bit...smooch her, rub her hands. No one touches old people or teens. Why is that ? *Everyone* needs snuggles. It was a good night.


----------



## Death's Door

Had a good day in the garden. I pulled a lot of the mint that took over and put the veggie plants in today. Cut out a new tombstone and just finished making the celtic braid stencil for it.


----------



## aquariumreef

@Weiner: Plant chocolate mint inset, it's 100x better


----------



## Spooky1

Actually got some work done on some props today. Made some progress on my ground breaker and then fixed the lantern for our Scaretaker. The bottom had fallen off of the lantern and pull out the wiring for the light. I replaced it with a LED light.


----------



## aquariumreef

Soon... :evil:


----------



## Headless

Oh Deb - hope your grandmother is doing OK. I used to love giving my nan a hug as well. I still miss her even though she's been gone a long time now. Make the most of every single day.

Another day down. My last two weeks of the fill in role. I will be sad when it ends (and the extra pay.... LOL) but I think I'll be glad to go back to the shorter hours for a while. I sure know what tired is at the moment. Waking up at 4:00 am doesn't help either I guess.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I can't believe this is the last full week of school... I'm ready to sleep in and so are the boys!


----------



## Blackrose1978

Morning all!! Thank goodness I have today off from work yet not a restfull day off though. Way to much too get done


----------



## Death's Door

aquariumreef said:


> @Weiner: Plant chocolate mint inset, it's 100x better


I have thought about that. When I picked up the veggie plants last week I saw it. However, after pulling 3/4 of the mint out of the existing garden, I'm feeling reluctant about adding more.


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 14th is....
* National Buttermilk Biscuit Day

* Dance Like a Chicken Day


----------



## debbie5

Weiner- when you put an invasive plant (like mint) in your garden, plant it in a big pot & sink the pot into the garden, leaving about an inch of rim above ground. This keeps it from spreading. I had attack of the thyme a few years ago & had to rip all of it up as well.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Sawtooth Jack said:


> The little prince has arrived...prop building now on hold for a few weeks.


:jol: Awwww Sawtooth, what an adorable puppy! What is his name? Puppies are the BEST!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "Showboat" on TV on this lovely drizzly day off. So much good music in that musical.


----------



## trishaanne

YUMMMMM.....last night the kids and my mom came by with an ice cream cake for my birthday since they are all working today and can't make it tonight. That means, there is a piece left in the freezer for later... Not supposed to have it but aren't you really supposed to have cake and ice cream on your birthday? That may very well be my dinner tonight!


----------



## debbie5

I was watching Showboat too Roxy! Then I dozed off.....I"m like an old lady when it rains...sleepy. 

AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRISHAANNE!


----------



## debbie5

RIP Perfessorevil.


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Birthday Trishanne.

Roxy and both took the day off, and of course it's raining. We went to Tyson's Corner mall. The place is so huge it has 3 Starbuck's on the first floor.


----------



## Pumpkin5

trishaanne said:


> YUMMMMM.....last night the kids and my mom came by with an ice cream cake for my birthday since they are all working today and can't make it tonight. That means, there is a piece left in the freezer for later... Not supposed to have it but aren't you really supposed to have cake and ice cream on your birthday? That may very well be my dinner tonight!


:jol: Isn't Birthday cake with ice cream one of the four major food groups??????


----------



## debbie5

I'm happy it's raining like crazy for the next 3 days, cuz that means it will be a nice weekend. The Demon (age 8) and I are going away on a She & Me weekend at Girl Scout camp! I'm so psyched! I just bought her a new "camp hat"...just gotta dig out the sleeping bags & air them out. She is BEYOND exited, because she has missed out on camping with Scouts for the past 2 years ( it kept getting cancelled).


----------



## graveyardmaster

well im trying to think of my speech for july as my best mate is getting married,im his best man:jol:


----------



## aquariumreef

Stupid people gave me strep.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Group A Streptococcus bacteria give you strep


----------



## aquariumreef

Stupid people carrying Group A Streptococcus bacteria game me strep. 

Fortunately choir is done for the school year, only 6 more days that I will be in that building left.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: We had rain again today. That is so lovely because now I don't have to spend an hour watering all my new plants!


----------



## debbie5

For your "I Don't Understand It But It Inspires Me" file...
http://xmarkjenkinsx.com/outside.html

http://xmarkjenkinsx.com/nature.html

http://www.hifructose.com/index.php/the-blog/1770-new-works-by-scott-hove

http://www.hifructose.com/index.php/the-blog/1763-the-art-of-mark-garro


----------



## aquariumreef

Some things seen cannot be unseen... unfortunately.


----------



## scareme

graveyardmaster said:


> well im trying to think of my speech for july as my best mate is getting married,im his best man:jol:


Well, at least you have some time to think about it. Do you want to go funny, serious maybe scary? Look up some famous quotes on line, that might help.



debbie5 said:


> For your "I Don't Understand It But It Inspires Me" file...
> http://xmarkjenkinsx.com/outside.html
> 
> http://xmarkjenkinsx.com/nature.html
> 
> http://www.hifructose.com/index.php/the-blog/1770-new-works-by-scott-hove
> 
> http://www.hifructose.com/index.php/the-blog/1763-the-art-of-mark-garro


Those are cool, thanks for sharing. I was looking for the clear people a while ago.


----------



## aquariumreef

Oh, and I decided that I'm going to build a violin over the summer.


----------



## debbie5

Just say No to drugs & violins.


----------



## aquariumreef

Thank goodness, I thought you were about to make a pun about sax.


----------



## Headless

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Isn't Birthday cake with ice cream one of the four major food groups??????


No I'm sorry that's not quite right. In fact if you include Birthday Cake, Ice Cream and Chocolate - I'm pretty sure it covers ALL four major food groups. Now that's my story and I'm sticking to it.

Another day another dollar. Payday tomorrow so that's got to be a good thing.  My "assistant" at work offered to give me a hand with the huge pile of work I had. So I thought OK I'll give her a couple of letters that the boss had hand written to type up as well as some notes from a meeting. When I checked them they are SO BAD I'll have to redo them tomorrow. How the hell do these people keep a job??????


----------



## debbie5

At work, I was told I was too controlling and needed to be more of a team player. I told the boss that I felt like our team was a bunch of stagecoach horses...and every day, we were yoked up, and all asked to runrunrun and pull and get the job done. I told her that I felt like I was yoked to a three legged horse, and until she got this one other chick to pull and do her job, not to bug me about how I did **my** job, cuz I was pulling MY weight AND hers...it totally changed how my boss looked at my performance. I never heard another peep.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: On a happier note I got a notice from USPS that my hauntforum tee shirt and hoodie have been shipped! HOORAY!


----------



## stagehand1975

debbie5 said:


> At work, I was told I was too controlling and needed to be more of a team player. I told the boss that I felt like our team was a bunch of stagecoach horses...and every day, we were yoked up, and all asked to runrunrun and pull and get the job done. I told her that I felt like I was yoked to a three legged horse, and until she got this one other chick to pull and do her job, not to bug me about how I did **my** job, cuz I was pulling MY weight AND hers...it totally changed how my boss looked at my performance. I never heard another peep.


Kind of sounds like my boss. We often each do a different job and I am often expected to do everyone else's work but they only do there own work. Then come review time, I get the short end of the stick.


----------



## RoxyBlue

May 15 is:

National Chocolate Chip Day - always best when cooked into a Tollhouse recipe cookie and served warm from the oven

Police Officer's Memorial Day - honors police officers who gave their lives in the line of duty


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> For your "I Don't Understand It But It Inspires Me" file...
> http://xmarkjenkinsx.com/outside.html
> 
> http://xmarkjenkinsx.com/nature.html
> 
> http://www.hifructose.com/index.php/the-blog/1770-new-works-by-scott-hove
> 
> http://www.hifructose.com/index.php/the-blog/1763-the-art-of-mark-garro


The animals made of plastic are cool, but it was the walker chained to the sign that got the biggest laugh from me. I like the sense of humor of the artist.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like the plastic carousel horses on the trees.


----------



## debbie5

I liked all of it for diff reasons...the plastic, ghostly creatures are cool...but the beautiful illustrations with the "whats lurking below" creatures are cool...but I'd get nightmares from them. They smack too much with my angler fish-a-phobia..LOL.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*sigh* more drama for me. Just found out that my food stamps have been denied for me. 

The only bright spot in my day is that i to got my notice about my shirt being shipped out too!


----------



## aquariumreef

Tasty vanilla lolliepops are the best.


----------



## aquariumreef

And my good deed for the day is done: going onto omegle and telling everyone they looked nice, even the ugly people.


----------



## Zurgh

The dolls whisper about the Apocalypse, and still I wonder... who is there agent... and why they tell me...


----------



## Headless

Oh AR that's not very nice. People can't always help the way they look.....

The agenda system is conspiring against me. There is nothing like a machine/computer program to make you feel totally inadequate at times. Hopefully I'll overcome it tomorrow. Something was said this morning about an event happening in July and the boss said to me "Oh who knows - you might be back here by then". I took that as being a positive note about my performance.... Payday today - so that puts a smile on your face, especially when your pay packet is half as big again as you are used to getting. Higher Duties work for me.


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 16th is....
* Love a Tree Day - bring out your inner tree hugger. 

* National Sea Monkey Day

* National Wear Purple for Peace Day


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oh goodie! I love sea monkeys even though they do die quickly. Watching them in their little sea monkey castle, playing catch and swimming through hoops....what's not to love?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay - the HauntForum web site is wearing purple!


----------



## Blackrose1978

Morning all!! Nothing like having a friend bring you a raspberry white mocha to motivate you!!! With the trouble the first attempt of leprechaun gave me I decided to use that skull for something else and started a new skull from scratch. This time the leprechaun is coming out soo much better! Also the skull I was asked to create for a friend of a friend is coming out bada**!! I almost wish I was keeping it!! As soon as it is completed I will post a pic for everyone. And yes I will be wearing purple in some way or anouther today even though I have to work!!


----------



## debbie5

Sweet Mother of Jefferson Davis!!...CHEESECAKE is so damn good. 
I only have it once a year. Today is the day. Nomnomnom....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Very interesting! I had no idea what sea-monkeys were...


----------



## debbie5

We had our last batch of sea monkeys for a looooonnnnggg time..I think it was almost 2 years. Go figure.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sea monkeys aka brine shrimp. That commercial is a hoot because it makes the process sound so "scientific":jol: The magic water purifier is a dechlorinator, not really needed because chlorine dissipates rapidly from an open container within 24 hours anyway. The growth food is yeast.

I have a jar of sea monkey eggs sitting in the fridge here at work. There's enough in the jar to raise a monstrous army of sea monkeys. Zurgh might like that


----------



## RoxyBlue

Its Wednesday by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

I love Calvin and Hobbes. We did them for Sppok Walk a few years ago.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Once again, I love sea monkeys! I remember the ads use to be in comic books (_The Witching Hour_ for me) along with the ad for Johnson Smith company and the U-Control Ghost! I was such a naive kid, I thought you could buy that ghost and tell it what to do and it would do it. (not what it actually was, a ghost on a string...duh!) I had visions of the ghost going around cleaning my room, doing the dishes, any of the chores I didn't like to do as a child. Thank goodness I got smarter as I grew up. :googly:...well, somewhat smarter.....errrr...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Comic books also had ads for X-ray specs, with a drawing showing how a guy could see the bones in his hands while wearing them

Speaking of guys, I see Draik is reading this thread:jol:


----------



## Draik41895

I got out of the shower this morning and my mom walked up to me and said "Dont scare your sister with this" and handed my a Michael Myers mask. Heck yes!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: You must be living right....I guess...no sea monkeys though?.......


----------



## PirateLady

*Excited!!!*

I received these guys in the mail today. I won them!!!!:googly:




























I won a raffle that Dave the Dead, of The Shadow Farm was running recently. I never enter anything but this time I decided I would love to have some of his work sitting on my shelf. Just wanted to share my winnings with everyone and I will place these guys with other minions I have....


----------



## Headless

Awesome win!!! They look fantastic.

Sea Monkeys!!! My daughter had some of them years ago when she was about 7 and while vacuuming one day I managed to knock the little tank over and well.... bye bye sea monkeys. I never lived it down - then a recent Christmas I saw them in a store and bought them for her. I remember having them as a kid myself - now that WAS a few more years ago. Fascinating really that someone came up with the idea to market them so well.

Thursday morning and about to get ready for work. Thinking a quiet weekend is on the cards with Shane's coughing so bad. Might get lucky and make it to the shed this time to work on some props.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Pirate Lady! You can't have too many Dave the Dead minions


----------



## debbie5

Uhhhh...hey, Pirate Lady....why don't you tell us where you live so we can come to your house and...uh...congratulate you on your win! And...uh..you..uhh..can leave a window open, too......


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Those are really cool props Piratelady! Yeah for you! I am totally jealous, but I know what it is like to never win anything..... so I will be as happy as I can be through my green fog of envy....I didn't know Dave the Dead had The Shadow Farm! Wow, learn something new every day. (I'm still jealous...)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I just had to share this with the ladies on the forum....there is this really great mascara called, 'lights, cameras, lashes' and it is sold by tarte cosmetics. It makes even short or sparse lashes look AMAZING. (no kidding) I ordered some a month ago and I just placed an order for some more. You will love it! tartecosmetics.com


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats PirateLady!!!!!

Haven't been here in a while - work has been crazy busy and just trying to catch up when I'm home. Hubby is back to union work which is a nice financial load off our backs. 

On a sad note, one of our beagles, Max, stopped eating and drank very little water since Friday. We have been trying to give him broth and thought he was just sick and needed antibiotics. I came home from work last night and hubby was putting him in the truck to take him to the vet to get checked out and I wanted to go with them (I didn't plan on going and was going to the gym but for some reason I wanted to check on Max before I went). He has just been laying around and just sleeping all the time - I mean - he is 17 years old - but there was something definitely wrong. We get in the room and the vet told us that he was having liver failure and that the best thing for us to do was to put him down. I mean, me or the hubby ever thought that this was happening. We had them take blood test and xrays because the vet said he had a mass in his stomach. We were in the vet's office for 2 1/2 hours. We looked over the results and we finally agreed to have Max put to rest. Friggin' tough night. You think you're coming home with your dog and some medication and the only thing we came home with was the receipt. Today was a tough day at work. I should have just stayed home. I got through the day but it was not easy. Haven't talked with hubby yet but I know it was tough on him today too.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm sorry for your loss Da Weiner  Max is no longer suffering and he's waiting for you.


----------



## aquariumreef

Special thanks to N. Fantom who got me extra credit on my presentation, enough to boost my grade up to an A. Now I don't have to take the final! 

In other news, I missed the earthquake this morning. A 4.6 and I slept though it! /fail

And it is a beautiful day today, the sun is shining and it is warm!


----------



## debbie5

My condolences, Weiner. It's tough to lose a friend.


----------



## Spooky1

Da Weiner, I'm so sorry you had to put Max down. It's never an easy thing to do. Pets are part of the family and the loss of one leaves a big hole in us. He's at peace now and I'm sure he had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm sorry for your loss as well, DW. If there's any comfort in losing Max, it's knowing you helped ease his way from this life to the next. He had a long life, and I know you and your husband cared for him.

When we had our dog put to sleep, the most heart-wrenching part was going home with her collar in hand.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh Da Weiner, so so sorry for your loss. Never easy.


----------



## Hairazor

Pirate lady, great win, yay for you!


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx everyone. I guess the hard part was not expecting to putting him down. Our other beagle, Jakey Bonz, which is Max's brother, has been acting weird today. I guess he senses the loss too. I came home and hung out with him in the backyard after work today.

I did work on my tombstone this evening so when I go the the JD M&T on Saturday, I'll just be working on the detailed design of the celtic braid.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry for the loss of your fur baby DW.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm so sorry DW! That's just horrible! *hugs*


----------



## GothicCandle

Educating a non-haunter: "Haunters don't really "recyle" we don't take a cardboard box and make into a new cardboard box. we take a carboard box and make it into a zombie."


----------



## Goblin

Sorry for the loss of your pet Da Weiner.


----------



## N. Fantom

I'm so sorry for your loss DW. When I lost my dog i made a tombstone dedicated to her for my yard haunt, so that every year when i'm doing what makes me happiest, i'm reminded of all the good times we had together building props. 

R.I.P. Max


AR, I'm glad I could help you out


----------



## Headless

Oh DW I feel your pain. After so many years of showing and owning dogs it never gets any easier to part with them. As hard as it was - you did the right thing and stopped poor Max from suffering. He would have come to be in great pain with liver failure. Hugs to you and hubby. RIP Max


----------



## Blackrose1978

Draik41895 said:


> I got out of the shower this morning and my mom walked up to me and said "Dont scare your sister with this" and handed my a Michael Myers mask. Heck yes!


Yeah Right when my mom tried telling me that first thing I did was scare my siblings just to see how scary a new mask was.

DW:Sorry on your loss of max

pirate lady congrats to you.

Last night was such an up and down. I clocked out for lunch checked my phone only to discover a picture of my cat Solstice Jewel with a newborn kitten!!! We didn't think she was that far along because of her size, we figured june/july the kittens would be born. So far she only had one but since she is up an moving around I am thinking she is done. When I got home to check on the newborn and mother my boys told me Mittens on of our other cats had something wrong with him. We are thinking broken leg. The boys think it is the neighbor kids we have been having trouble with but no proof. So I put mittens up on the porch for safe keeping and there he has stayed. I am soo glad to have today off!!


----------



## debbie5

I have all the windows open cuz it's nice and cool out. I hear something weird...hubby has the heat on. Why Lord, why.


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 17th is....
* National Cherry Cobbler Day

* National Pack Rat Day

Don't clean up the workshop, basement, garage or house today.
Don't throw away anything. It could be prop material
Do try to shop at curbies today if it's garbage collection day
Do check craigslist for free stuff


----------



## stagehand1975

debbie5 said:


> I have all the windows open cuz it's nice and cool out. I hear something weird...hubby has the heat on. Why Lord, why.


You were just doing your part to bring summer in faster with a little global warming.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope my dad doesn't find out it's pack rat day, because he'll say he knew he was right all along about not throwing things away. Seriously, the man has 35 years of NASA paperwork boxed up in the garage that the mice are slowly eating, but God forbid anyone suggest getting rid of it. The cars sit in the driveway exposed to the elements in northern Ohio, but the boxes must be protected


----------



## aquariumreef

Anyone want a free leg? I'm about to chop this one off. :angry:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Last Dance folks! Ms. Donna Summer died at age 63 after a long battle with cancer. She had some great disco songs......someone left the cake out in the rain........I think it was one of those Bad Girls...beep, beep


----------



## RoxyBlue

RIP Ms Summer - she was indeed the queen of disco.


----------



## debbie5

One story on Donna Summer said she believed she contracted lung cancer from breathing in dust from the 9/11 attacks.


----------



## debbie5

I have it figured out. I get depressed when I have physical pain. Gee, only took me 35 years to figure that out. Waiting for the NSAID to kick in....


----------



## Headless

Blackrose1978 said:


> ..............
> Last night was such an up and down. I clocked out for lunch checked my phone only to discover a picture of my cat Solstice Jewel with a newborn kitten!!! We didn't think she was that far along because of her size, we figured june/july the kittens would be born. So far she only had one but since she is up an moving around I am thinking she is done. When I got home to check on the newborn and mother my boys told me Mittens on of our other cats had something wrong with him. We are thinking broken leg. The boys think it is the neighbor kids we have been having trouble with but no proof. So I put mittens up on the porch for safe keeping and there he has stayed. I am soo glad to have today off!!


Hope the vets can help reset poor Mittens leg Blackrose. I'll never understand how anyone can be cruel to animals. I know what I would like to do with those kids.

IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^No, it's Thursday


----------



## Zurgh

I need to get a large-ish hand mirror... like 1 ft x 1½ ft... Then I need to stencil the following words along the bottom "Blame this person for your problem." Finally, when my kids want to pull the brat'a'tude with me, (particularly when it comes to there chores) I have a handy visual aid on where they can direct there frustration.

Now, to tackle that reactor leak...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Wow Zurgh, great idea....kids today...a little bit spoiled if you ask me...

...now...about that reactor.......


----------



## aquariumreef

We're not _all_ spoiled


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: AR, no offense meant...just saying...some young people get what they want, when they want it...no chores...no moose clean up detail...you know what I mean Alaska...I meant, 'them'...not you.....don't jump to concussions.....


----------



## aquariumreef

Oh no, it's too late now, I'm deeply offended.

Just kidding, I know a couple people like that and can't stand them (sister...).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some creature of the night stripped bark off the base of one of our Japanese maples - not good. Whatever it was, it didn't eat the bark, just left the strips on the ground by the tree. We have some chicken wire wrapped around the tree's base now in the event wild creature returns for a late night session. Fortunately, the tree didn't get girdled - that would kill it.


----------



## aquariumreef

Making a sheet cake for the music banquet tomarrow night, only to find we have no sour cream. :l


----------



## Blackrose1978

Ok this week has been rotten in a way first started Sunday when someone pulled up most of my plants out of my garden and the stakes marking them. Then Monday I had an antique tractor stolen out of my back yard even with my big old dog back there. Then my son's trip to the er on tues for sprained ankle then weds with mittens and today one of our other cats Smokey has suddenly disapeared. I am afraid what tommorow will bring.


----------



## Spooky1

Our dog needs to do a better job of chasing off small furry mammals. I hope the tree survives, it was a gift to me from Roxy.

Blackrose, do you have troubles with neighbors? Did you call the cops?


----------



## debbie5

Could someone please ban me? Thanks.


----------



## aquariumreef

/ban

Situation adverted, mom brought home sour cream.


----------



## Zurgh

I must stop purchasing used aftermarket Soviet reactors & parts... Yet, they are so cheep & they never ask those embarrassing questions...


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Awwww Sawtooth, what an adorable puppy! What is his name? Puppies are the BEST!


Pumpkin and Headless, he is a Vizsla and his name is Banjo. He's just about nine weeks old right now, and a total pain and an absolute joy! You know what I mean! Could not adore him more I think! He got mad at me today for not paying him enough attention while i was working and relieved himself right where he knows he's not supposed to go! I'm keeping him up late tonight in hopes he can sleep until morning...almost like having a baby in the house again!

DW, so sorry to hear about your loss. My last pup lived for 17 years as well before I lost him. Took me quite a few years to decide to bring another into the family, but we finally decided it was the right time. My heart goes out to you and your family. Losing a family member--four-legged or not--is hard.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*yawn* 

I'm so damn sleepy. Time for bed I think!


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> ^No, it's Thursday


Don't worry - you'll catch up eventually LOL. It's Friday night now - wine in hand - and ready for a wonderful relaxing weekend.


----------



## Headless

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Pumpkin and Headless, he is a Vizsla and his name is Banjo. He's just about nine weeks old right now, and a total pain and an absolute joy! You know what I mean! Could not adore him more I think! He got mad at me today for not paying him enough attention while i was working and relieved himself right where he knows he's not supposed to go! I'm keeping him up late tonight in hopes he can sleep until morning...almost like having a baby in the house again!............


Awww Sawtooth new puppies are awesome. The biggest time wasters in the world but they give you so much love and pleasure. Nine weeks - he's really at the cute age then. Good luck with him.

Only a week to go now on my temporary job. This week I really felt like I was finally getting into it confidence wise. Next week I'm pretty sure I will enjoy - apart from a forthcoming Council meeting. And then it's all over and back to reality - 2/3 as much money and a boss that isn't.... well......... you know....... sigh.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sawtooth, best thing for getting a dog to sleep and stay calm is lots of exercise and long walks. Added plus is, it helps keep you in shape as well - if it weren't for our dog needing walkies, we might never get our butts out of the chair or off the couch

May 18 is:

International Museum Day 

National Bike to Work Day 

No Dirty Dishes Day 

Visit Your Relatives Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

The recent discussion about the south brought this topic to mind - how southerners refer to individuals and groups in a generic way:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yep Roxy, that is just about right. I say it all the time and I even text it because if I used 'youse guys' the southeners I am texting would have no idea what I meant.  Ya'll!


----------



## debbie5

Clogged toilet. Plumber offered to take me to lunch. Ummm......no.

And Grace's name was left off of the school's concert program last night. She wasn't too upset, figuring she was left off because she's only in 3rd grade, and most kids don't take violin 'til 4th grade. Her private violin teacher & I didn't tell her, but she was left off because her school violin teacher doesn't have her act together...(sigh). The private teacher took us both out for an ice cream after the concert to a river side "drive in" ice cream & food place....we watched the sun set over the river while licking raspberry twist ice cream cones with chocolate sprinkles.


----------



## IMU

Time to mow the lawn ... again ... and make a new compost pile ... fun.


----------



## debbie5

YAY! I received my HF t-shirt & hoodie today. Soaking wet. Go figure. Looks like an elephant sat on the box..but the shirts are okay & beautiful. I have them drying on the line. How they got so wet is a mystery. WET T SHIRT CONTEST, HERE I COME!


----------



## PirateLady

We got our shirts yesterday... looking good and in great shape..... Busy weekend coming up and so much to do....


----------



## debbie5

Hmmm...if my t-shirt's mailing box had looked like this, I might have cried to see it got smushed...
http://oculoid.com/mail-out-by-jainai-jeffries/


----------



## ladysherry

Roxy....does visiting with you count as relatives since you said it was visit relatives day?
Make and take tomorrow---can't wait, may not be able to sleep, I get so much done when others are present.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> May 18 is:
> 
> International Museum Day
> 
> National Bike to Work Day
> 
> No Dirty Dishes Day
> 
> Visit Your Relatives Day


No dirty dishes - so we don't eat then? Or is it takeaway night.



debbie5 said:


> Clogged toilet. Plumber offered to take me to lunch. Ummm......no........


No problem - so long as he doesn't handle YOUR food..... LOL

Darn body clock waking me up early on a weekend. Whatever happened to the ability to sleep in???? Clearly lost.

My mother had her wall oven replaced and the old one is sitting out in the yard and I thought hmmmmm wonder if I could use that for something. Going to tackle a bit of homework today but also planning to make a start on some graveyard props. Although I think housecleaning is on the agenda as well.


----------



## ladysherry

Headless: idea for oven. could have a burnt corpse hanging out of it or make it look like someone is stuck in the oven with the face plastered against the glass.


----------



## RoxyBlue

ladysherry said:


> Roxy....does visiting with you count as relatives since you said it was visit relatives day?


If considering ourselves "related through a commmon interest in Halloween" counts, then "visiting" here also counts


----------



## Spooky1

Took today off and went fishing in my kayak. Didn't catch anything but it was a such a beautiful day out on the lake, that it didn't matter.

DSCF5452 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF5453 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF5454 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

One of a number of Blue Herons I saw.

DSCF5465 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

You can't tell from the pic, but that's a Bald Eagle flying over me (This is the first Bald Eagle I've even seen at this lake)

DSCF5468a by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spooky1, that is beautiful. looks like a good way to start the weekend. lucky......


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1..you need to teach us about kayaking. It's such a soothing, "one with nature" thang...


----------



## debbie5

HEADS UP:hard-to-find-when-u-need-it coarse black sugar (cookies? rimming drinks?) is on sale CHEAP at King Arthur...
http://www.kingarthurflour.com/shop/items/coarse-bright-sugar-4-oz-black


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I LOVE King Arthur!!! I buy all my flavors (vanilla, almond, coconut) as well as various sanding sugars. I used several different sugars to make the 'sand sugar' that was put at the base of my wedding cake. (We had a coastal wedding on an island and the cake had sanddollars and shells all over the outside of the fondant sitting on a pile of 'sugar sand') All completely edible.


----------



## aquariumreef

I got a banquet tonight so no dishes here.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:redfacekin: AR....are you still miffed at me for the 'spoiled kids' remark??? You know I don't consider you a kid...you are on some other plain in the universe. 

(look 313...that seems lucky!!)


----------



## Headless

Well worth a day off Spooky. Great photos by the way. 

We have sunshine this morning!!!!! And yes - I "say" that in a shocked voice! Gorgeous looking morning. Of course what the rest of the day holds remains a mystery but for now I'm enjoying the warmth of the sun streaming through the lounge window.

Glad I managed to sneak in a couple more hours sleep.


----------



## aquariumreef

Pumpkin5 said:


> :redfacekin: AR....are you still miffed at me for the 'spoiled kids' remark??? You know I don't consider you a kid...you are on some other plain in the universe.
> 
> (look 313...that seems lucky!!)


Huh, no, that was a joke at you. :googly:

I too don't consider myself a kid, I honestly consider myself an adult.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Headless said:


> Well worth a day off Spooky. Great photos by the way.
> 
> We have sunshine this morning!!!!! And yes - I "say" that in a shocked voice! Gorgeous looking morning. Of course what the rest of the day holds remains a mystery but for now I'm enjoying the warmth of the sun streaming through the lounge window.
> 
> Glad I managed to sneak in a couple more hours sleep.


:jol: Headless, what is the time difference between you and me? One of the only places I have yet to see that I really want to is your great country...It is definitely on my bucket list. (but before I get too old to be able to enjoy the bucket stuff....I want to dive on the Great Barrier Reef)


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

RoxyBlue said:


> Sawtooth, best thing for getting a dog to sleep and stay calm is lots of exercise and long walks. Added plus is, it helps keep you in shape as well - if it weren't for our dog needing walkies, we might never get our butts out of the chair or off the couch


Try to run him around during the day as much as I can! He does not get his second set of shots until Monday, so I don't want to take him out for a walk where he'll meet too many doggy friends yet, neighbors say there is CPV in the neighborhood, besides that I am still getting him used to the lead...almost there. We go around the block or maybe to the field around the corner to run...but he has boundless energy! I am looking forward to getting a little exercise myself too! Going to sign him up for puppy training, which should help on the nights we go. Other than that, his nightime potty schedule is 1:30am, 3:00am and 5:30am...can't wait for that to even out in the next few weeks...so tired...


----------



## debbie5

The first mosquito bite of 2012 has been received. Kids are off at a play with Grandpa...hubby & I had some...uhh..."alone time"...then he co-dependently brought me a surprise gift of a chocolate milkshake. Weather is supposed to be PERFECT this weekend (75-80, low humidity, sunshine) & next. I went to the docs today & got some hydrocodone, so now- I can actually walk without looking like I'm 90. There is nothing to boost your mood like NOT being in pain! I can be myself again! YAY! I'm packing up the last bits for our camping trip tomorrow...the 8 year old and I are leaving as soon as we eat our muesli & yogurt!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Sawtooth Jack said:


> I don't want to take him out for a walk where he'll meet too many doggy friends yet, neighbors say there is CPV in the neighborhood, besides that I am still getting him used to the lead...almost there.Other than that, his nightime potty schedule is 1:30am, 3:00am and 5:30am...can't wait for that to even out in the next few weeks...so tired...


:jol: Oh Sawtooth, I feel your pain...errr...lack of uninterupted sleep. I can't believe my oldest dog is now 4 years old, but I well remember those nights of every time the puppy whines, I stagger down the stairs and take the puppy out.....and still now...,with all grown dogs, I still have to listen out for a whimper or a whine...poor souls, that is their only way to tell me they are in distress....

I just know all the rewards of a doggie addition to your family will be worth it. A life without dogs...really isn't a life......


----------



## Headless

About 14 hours ahead of you Pumpkin5!

Sawtooth - that "baby" stage for toilet training is the biggest pain about puppies. I remember when Kitty was little it was a bit of a struggle in the beginning but persistence and sticking to a strict schedule is always the key. Hope he's a smart pup and lets you get some ZZZZ's at night real soon.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> The first mosquito bite of 2012 has been received.


Heck Debbie, I had mosquito bites back in March here. The hot early Spring got the little buggers out early.


----------



## debbie5

Yep, we had them very early up here too. I am disease-paranoid about them...my grandfather died from West Nile virus. 

And on that HAPPY note..sheesh..sorry...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm currently wearing my haunt forum shirt and i must say how much i love that it's a longer shirt! it fits perfectly!


----------



## debbie5

Dyeing my hair...I was going to "own" my grey, but my kids hated it, so..."Dark Golden Blonde" here I come...

Yes--the shirts are sized nicely. I noticed that its cut nice & long and big.


----------



## aquariumreef

Go purple Debbie, looks naturaler. 

In other news I got the letter in music.


----------



## Zurgh

It was me or the lion... eyes locked, muscles tensed to spring, focus so sharp it would make a cutting laser look dull... then a moments hesitation on his part and BOOM! The last chicken nugget was mine! Knowing his pride had been injured, I treated him to an ice cream sundae, and we parted as friends. I must be getting soft in my old age... or is that rot?


----------



## debbie5

It's just that you are so girly, Zurgh. 

Could we please have a meaningful discussion about procrastination?? WTH...it's 2am & I'm still packing to go camping. WHY!!??


----------



## aquariumreef

Which reminds me, you still haven't shipped any family members that I won last chat.


----------



## Goblin

Can your cat do this.............


----------



## aquariumreef

Goblin said:


> Can your cat do this.............


That's Photoshopped you can tell by the pixels


----------



## Headless

ROFLMAO - now THAT would be a cool cat to have!


----------



## The Watcher

Sleep????? Why can't I sleep?????


----------



## Headless

Well it's 8:20 pm here so if you were here I guess that would explain it. But since you aren't - I feel for you.

Anyone have any ideas for how to make a fish skeleton?


----------



## debbie5

I couldn't sleep, either. But I'm still OFF! to Girl Scout camp...


----------



## Pumpkin5

Headless said:


> Anyone have any ideas for how to make a fish skeleton?


:jol:How about make a wire form and then paper mache it? And if you don't have the wire, just use coat hangers...my 'go to' for most things that require wire. I am so cheap! I always say, there isn't much I can't do with duct tape and wire coat hangers...seriously...


----------



## aquariumreef

Allergies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ice cream soda - yummmmmmm


----------



## aquariumreef

Pizza-even more yummmmmm


----------



## Headless

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:How about make a wire form and then paper mache it? And if you don't have the wire, just use coat hangers...my 'go to' for most things that require wire. I am so cheap! I always say, there isn't much I can't do with duct tape and wire coat hangers...seriously...


Just a bit worried about all those bones. But I guess I don't have to overdo it. I'll give it some thought today.

Seems I have caught the bug that one of my workmates had last week. Sore throat and coughing. Chest feels like I have a vice clamped on it. Something to look forward to this week.... not.

Hunting Ebay for a 2nd hand fish tank.... LOL


----------



## Spooky1

Watching a program on obesity in America, it made me get off my butt and do some yard work.


----------



## aquariumreef

Headless said:


> Just a bit worried about all those bones. But I guess I don't have to overdo it. I'll give it some thought today.
> 
> Seems I have caught the bug that one of my workmates had last week. Sore throat and coughing. Chest feels like I have a vice clamped on it. Something to look forward to this week.... not.
> 
> Hunting Ebay for a 2nd hand fish tank.... LOL


Try craigslist 

Also, the petco near you might be running it's $1 per gallon sale right now.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hurray! 'I'll Have Another' won the Preakness today! Our first chance of a Triple Crown Winner since 1978, when 'Affirmed' won the coveted three races! I am so excited!!! I sure hope the little sorrel can pull it off!


----------



## Headless

I'm in Australia AR - No Petco and while Craigslist does operate here it's not very popular.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perfect night for a walk with Spooky1 and the dog - most of our neighbors were out as well enjoying the cool evening air.


----------



## aquariumreef

Walked in from the hot tub wet and shirtless, and find 2 friends of my sister checking me out.

/fail


----------



## Headless

Well I did have a reasonably good day today - after coughing most of the morning and feeling sorry for myself, I got two name plates hand-carved for two new tombstones and got the dog bathed. Shane is cooking roast pork for dinner - smells yumm too! I might lash out and bake some muffins a bit later to take to work in the morning. Butter up the boss in the hope he gives me a good reference for my stint in the big job. Last week to make the good impression. WOW that went quick.


----------



## Zurgh

500,000 tons of debris moved (give or take 2,000 tons), 3 integrated systems disassembled and reassembled (and reintegrated), reactor leak repaired, successful Lunar base system reboot, and managed to make it home. Now for a snack, then to bed. There are parts I didn't know I had that hurt... 



debbie5 said:


> It's just that you are so girly, Zurgh.


I was raised by wild woolly Amazon women, does it show THAT much???:googly:



RoxyBlue said:


> I have a jar of sea monkey eggs sitting in the fridge here at work. There's enough in the jar to raise a monstrous army of sea monkeys. Zurgh might like that


Send them my way! I'm sure I've got access to some mutagen to make 'em big & fierce... er, I'll put them to good use. Hehehehehe...


----------



## aquariumreef

So I'm thinking of getting an exorcism to cure my crazies. 

Or am I? :ninja:


----------



## Zurgh

Silly human, Exorcisms don't cure crazies, Psychiatrists, medication, & therapy do... sometimes... :googly:

Besides, you'd need to pull some serious strings to get a real church sponsored & official Exorcism... Never go for the bargain basement, as seen on TV variety...


----------



## RoxyBlue

May 20 is:

Be a Millionaire Day - sounds like an excellent holiday to celebrate. Now where can I pick up a quick million....?

Pick Strawberries Day - Done. We had two ripe ones this morning from the potted strawberries.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Happy Millionaire's day to all you millions out there....
Yeah! Roxy finally got a strawberry! Ha Ha, take that you lousy catbird!!!


----------



## Headless

Groan - Monday Morning.....

Moaning everyone.


----------



## aquariumreef

Groan - so full.


----------



## Zurgh

35$, 14 man hrs (10 of which were mine), 2 sore feet and 1 sunburn later, I now have all new fabulous working sprinklers on my side lawn... and the front yard sprinklers are tuned up to levels of deliciousness.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay, the KKK next door are moving. The downside, the local slum lord owns the house so we have to worry who's next.


----------



## Zurgh

2 ideas come to mind, Hairazor... 

#1 blow up that house, then you'll have no crappy neighbors moving in there for awhile...:googly:

#2 get in with your other neighbors to make the neighborhood less appealing... like use some of the more gruesome props (corpses, bones, blood, body parts, bloody body parts, etc...) to decorate the neighborhood.


----------



## Hairazor

Actually there was a fire in the upstairs next door in Dec while I was at work. It was out by the time I got home. I was glad no one was hurt but sure did wish it had burned beyond use but in spite of $40,000 worth of damage to a $65,000 house they were back in it in a week and a half. The window is still boarded up. I said to a friend who has a son on the fire dept. next time they should be slower and she said but your house is so close it would surely go too. I said surely the fire dept. would know to hose us down first. The slum lord does windows and siding but still hasn't fixed the window, go figure. The only saving grace there is a 6 foot wood fence around their backyard. My other neighbors are thankfully super. The people in the house 3 families ago had 2 separate explosions, you know meth lab accidents.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Ok this has been the week from hell. My neighbor just found our missing Cat Smokey in their yard. Unfortunately he was murdered. Someone stabbed him to death then threw him over the fence. This neighbor lives across the street and down a few houses. We have decided not to tell the kids this time that he is dead. They take death too hard and right now is not the time for it. 

On a bright note the kitten is doing really well!!


----------



## Hairazor

Oh no Blackrose, how horrifying! I am so sorry to hear but glad the kitten is doing well.


----------



## Zurgh

A SOLAR ECLIPSE is happening now!!! I can open the trans-dimensional gate BOTH ways for a short time! Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## aquariumreef

Too cloduy for me to see it. 

But I am baking 48ish cupcakes.


----------



## Zurgh

Blackrose1978, that is horrible! I hope only the worst happens to the murderer, but very slowly and very, very painfully... possibly involving unimaginable physical & emotional torture. I hope your new kitten brings you & yours much joy, and eases the pain of your loss.


----------



## Evil Queen

The eclipse was cool but Z's dimensional gate opening was phenomenal! Better get those critters back to their own dimension before the eclipse is finished.


----------



## Zurgh

Thanks EQ! I'm gonna send ya' that little cutie-pie you liked so much as a pet. 

Now I'm following the letter of the Fhrinee Trans-dimensional transfer protocols... if not the spirit, but... Mr. Coconut & his tribe, Splunge the damp, Clor who is know as Clor (a pytoxinionion), The Halion Collective Hive # 11845643202a (AKA Jacky Snaps), 5 Quirbles, 2 Xiloxin honor guard, the twin "Demons" Reightjekl & Frogaurgdomon, Uncle Zargnoth & his brood, and Lord Cyacyacyanideflipalottazide (AKA Lord Cy CY), Are staying here... A few others (along with a few other beasties) will be kept off-world... 

It was so nice to visit the home world & take my true form, even if was for only ½ an hour....:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

Thanks! I sure hope she gets along with my cats.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Thanks guys for your kind words!! I am now debating on if I will keep the new baby since it was daddy that was killed. I know the boys would love to keep it!!! We named the kitten Smokey Topaz after momma Solstice Jewel and Daddy Smoky Tiggy


----------



## Blackrose1978

Zurgh said:


> A SOLAR ECLIPSE is happening now!!! I can open the trans-dimensional gate BOTH ways for a short time! Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


Drats I missed it!!! I didn't know it was going on tonight!!


----------



## aquariumreef

A woodpecker pooped on me.

And I'm eating the first sanwhich I've had in many months.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Oh Blackrose I'm so sorry. I can understand not wanting to tell the kids. We had a similar situation many years ago with a cat that had either been beaten or attacked by a dog (at the time I preferred to think the latter as I really can't comprehend anyone doing that to a poor defenseless animal). I told my daughter that he had run away. It was so sad.

Well I now have a full blown bout of some dreaded lurgie. Coughing, headache, sore eyes, blocked sinuses and generally feeling like [email protected] Just the thing for a Monday. ugggghhhhhh


----------



## debbie5

aquariumreef said:


> A woodpecker pooped on me.


Was it sawdust?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Blackrose, I am really so sorry and disheartened to hear about your murdered cat....I just don't know what is wrong with people....I know we all love Halloween and props and monsters and such, but the true evil in our world is the person and people like that, who can senselessly kill an animal. Hunting for food is one thing, but I just cannot understand the motive behind such a cruel act. I agree with you, it is better not to tell the children. Let them believe that he just found a home somewhere else. I hope your new kitten stays safe and close to home. I hope the monster that killed your cat meets a similar fate...karma can be a B. 

...by the way guys....I am worried about Zurgh.......


----------



## Spooky1

Blackrose, I'm so sorry to hear about your cat. I can't understand how someone can intentionally harm a pet like that. When we had a cat she was a house cat and was never left to roam outside. Outdoors is a dangerous place for cat, between dogs, other cats, wild animals, cars and people so many bad things can happen. With coyotes on the rise in many areas, I'd never let a cat or a small dog outside unattended. Small dogs and cats even have to be on guard from the sky, as large raptors will occasionally take a pet.



aquariumreef said:


> A woodpecker pooped on me.
> 
> And I'm eating the first sanwhich I've had in many months.


Is it a woodpecker sandwich? :googly:


----------



## debbie5

Toilet wouldn't flush. Plumber came...turns out the little blue toilet cleaning cake was stuck in the flapper. $95 for him to fish it out with a fondue fork.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Blackrose, if you haven't done it already, call the police and report every incident. You might also contact the local humane society. I don't know if they would be in a position to get some kind public notice out about the sick individual going after your pet, but it's worth a try. Unless it's someone specifically targeting you, this is a person who will go after other people's pets as well.


On a brighter note:

May 21 is:

National Memo Day - did everyone get the memo about that?
National Waiters and Waitresses Day - be kind to the folks that bring you your food today


----------



## debbie5

I was just told I need Jesus.


----------



## Spooky1

A funny Speed Bump comic strip right up our alley. 

SpeedBump by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ladysherry

How would you feel if your dead sister's oldest son is graduating highschool and the new step mother failed to send you an invitation. WTH? (BTW we are a close family).


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Assume it was just an oversight. Another possibility is that some schools limit how many invites a family can issue based on space restrictions for the graduation ceremony.


----------



## Hauntiholik

ladysherry said:


> How would you feel if your dead sister's oldest son is graduating highschool and the new step mother failed to send you an invitation. WTH? (BTW we are a close family).


Wait. You're supposed to receive an invitation??? Heh, must be why I never attended my nieces or nephew's graduations or parties.


----------



## ladysherry

funny!!!! She just told me she forgot to send me one. She is moving up quickly up the S__T list.
No restrictions on people she just forgot me. She is coming to the Halloween party I have some SPECIAL for her in the haunted house. (evil laugh)


----------



## Zurgh

Rotten back decided to spasm, guess the sunburn & sore muscles weren't enough...greedy little....oh, well, an extra day off to just veg could be nice...



Pumpkin5 said:


> ...by the way guys....I am worried about Zurgh.......


Aww, your concern is touching, but don't worry about my sanity. It is one of the few things I lost & don't regret. Besides, (much like the planet Earth) I've been labled as 'Mostly Harmless'... :googly:

Deb, I hate doing service work of that nature. I know they need to make a buck, too, but I've always felt like I'm cheating someone when it turns out to be something stupid simple like a tripped breaker or GFI. Sure, the customer should have checked them first, but I still don't think it justifies a 50-200$ service call to flip a switch.
I almost went to work for a service company that was more concerned with there employees being fear tactic trained sales people than skilled & efficient problem solvers.


----------



## Death's Door

Sorry to hear about your loss Blackrose. It's tough I know.


----------



## Headless

Cough Cough Cough - morning. A day off would under any other circumstances be a good thing.....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Online dating is so crap-tasticly over rated. Especially when they can't take no for an answer. This is the reason I didn't want to start it in the first place. Its time to start hiring on the snipers for the roof. I know this is a really nerdy thing to say, but I wish I could conjure digital ninja's to get this douche away from me!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Zurgh said:


> Aww, your concern is touching, but don't worry about my sanity. It is one of the few things I lost & don't regret. Besides, (much like the planet Earth) I've been labled as 'Mostly Harmless'... :googly:


:jol:Zurgh....I worry because I care, but you saw the smiley face, right? You know I know you are okay, you are just trying to send the rest of us on a transcendental trip...I get you Zurgh...I get you! You is hilarious and I will say 'ya'll' until the day I die. Tee hee!


----------



## aquariumreef

I am out of school as of now for the summer.

The advantages of having no finals in half my classes.


----------



## Pumpkin5

aquariumreef said:


> I am out of school as of now for the summer.
> 
> The advantages of having no finals in half my classes.


:jol: Yeah for you AquariumReef! Happy summer and happy no school work for many weeks. What are you going to do with all your free time?


----------



## Spooky1

aquariumreef said:


> I am out of school as of now for the summer.
> 
> The advantages of having no finals in half my classes.


Now you have no excuse for not cranking out the Halloween props! Enjoy your summer break.


----------



## RoxyBlue

May 22 is Buy a Musical Instrument Day. I don't need to do this because I already have three violins (one of which is out on loan), a piano, three or four mandolins, a gourdolin, reverie harp, two dulcimers, couple kazoos, and a variety of little stringed instruments I picked up over the years on eBay.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Roxy, that is GREAT! What a musical person you are. Me? About the only instrument I can play is the triangle......oh, and the tambourine!


----------



## aquariumreef

I feel like poo today.


Stupid trees.


----------



## ladysherry

ok need fingers crossed from everyone.... I was selected as the set designer for an upcoming film contest. Fingers crossing needed for.... that we get the horror genre.


----------



## Pumpkin5

ladysherry said:


> ok need fingers crossed from everyone.... I was selected as the set designer for an upcoming film contest. Fingers crossing needed for.... that we get the horror genre.


:jol: Congratulations LadyS! That is fantastic and I have my fingers crossed for you! (and my toes too...I'm weird like that....)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Feeling better this morning. Good afternoon everyone!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Those digital ninjas must have done their job for you, DA


----------



## Hairazor

Go Ladysherry. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## aquariumreef

I need to make lunch.


----------



## aquariumreef

Cinnamon french-toast with maple syrup and sprinkled with powdered sugar. I love this! :wub:


----------



## TarotByTara

Why do I have the urge to put up Halloween decorations today and it's only May 22nd?


----------



## Pumpkin5

TarotByTara said:


> Why do I have the urge to put up Halloween decorations today and it's only May 22nd?


:jol:Halloween is coming early this year!


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm in the mood for food! Gonna make beignet's tonight! All our southerners: Do you prefer them round, square, or triangled?


----------



## PirateLady

I like them square...with powdered sugar mmmmmmm


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I like corners so square or triangle, but I agree with PL...powdered sugar!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Powdered sugar is required or course! :lol: I think I'll do triangles, just because then there will be semi-more. 

In other news I burnt the hello out of my hand after cleaning the stove after boiling water on it.


----------



## debbie5

I prefer my beignets shaped like my stomache.


----------



## debbie5

Mmmmm...lasagna. $3 for a pan that serves 10. I love it when frozen food is about to expire & is put on clearance.


----------



## aquariumreef

That's cheating, Debbie.


----------



## debbie5

I can't *make* it for that price. I'm surprised at how good it is.


----------



## aquariumreef

CHEATER CHEATER FROZEN LASAGNA EATER

Just messing with you.  I absolutely love Beefaroni from the can, and it is premade too.


----------



## Pumpkin5

aquariumreef said:


> Powdered sugar is required or course! :lol: I think I'll do triangles, just because then there will be semi-more.
> 
> In other news I burnt the hello out of my hand after cleaning the stove after boiling water on it.


:jol:For a wee tike (kidding) you sure do cook a lot! You should share some of your recipes on the forum. Sorry about your hand...any aloe handy?


----------



## aquariumreef

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:For a wee tike (kidding) you sure do cook a lot! You should share some of your recipes on the forum. Sorry about your hand...any aloe handy?


<_< Yep, I do! 

A lot of the recipes I use I do for the first time, because I like to experiment. Granted, I _do_ have several recipes that I will always go back on, like caramel corn or glass-candy.

I got the beignet recipe from http://whatscookingamerica.net/History/BeignetsHistory.htm and it's currently sitting in the fridge until I fry them for dessert. 

An no, but I did have neosporin and ice+bandaid.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: AR well good for you! Cooking is so creative and I really enjoy it! I am not adventurous as you, I am not so experimental, but more of a tried and true, gal. I envy your zest! Maybe you will be famous one day and we can all say.....'I knew him when....' Do you like Foodnetwork?


----------



## aquariumreef

Thanks! 

I love some of the shows, and really like Alton Brown, but can't stand Guy Faerie(?). From what I've read, he isn't very talented and is kinda a perv...


----------



## Pumpkin5

*Copchick is SUPERCOOL!*

:jol: Just so you know, there are angels among us. I have to share this with everyone because I think Copchick is AMAZING. (I hope she is not mad at me for posting this) but you guys need to share this story. It is really inspiring and gives me chills every time I read it. It was just an animal...but really...so are we..we are just animals....Let's hear it for Copchick because she is one in a million and definitely goes above and beyond the call of duty! We are lucky to have her here! 



Copchick said:


> Hey! Had a great day at work today. As you can tell by my ID name, I am a police Sgt. in Pgh. Usually we deal with the scum of the earth. Well, just before roll call one of my officers was on scene with a doe that had became impaled onto a 6 foot pointed cemetary fence. It's a common thing in our area unfortunately. So he called me to come to the scene. He said she was deceased but there was a fawn that had fallen from her and it was alive. Of course being the animal lover I am, I rushed there with a blanket and lo and behold there is this poor little fawn who was born under such a traumatic event. It was full term. Long story short, we made alot of phone calls and finally located a woman who rehabilitates wildlife. Well, myself and another officer drove this fawn 75 miles out of Pittsburgh to become part of this woman's wildlife family. OMG, she is such a wonderful person! She takes these critters, such as the fawn and nurses them if they have injuries and when they're old enough she allows them to leave on their own accord. We found out it's a boy and we named him Pittsburgh, or rather Pitt for short. I'm trying to attach a picture of him. If it doesn't work I'll post it in an album. Today was a good day!


----------



## Hairazor

What a big heart Copchick.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Guy Fieri He's completely entertaining. Only problem I have is, every time I watch his show (DDD), I want to go to the places he showcases and most of them are far away:jol:


----------



## debbie5

LMAO at Roxy..I just googlemapped a diner he featured that has steamed hamburgers & is in CT. Should I drive 2 1/2 hours for a cheeseburger?
That is awesome about rescuing the lil fawn.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Those digital ninjas must have done their job for you, DA


Yeah, I decided to take a page from Zurghs book and spliced together actual ninja's with digital monsters and wallah, digi ninjas! I think it also helped that I 'got in his face' (if that were possible) and told the creepy stalker dude off. he's not said a word since! mwahahaha!



aquariumreef said:


> I'm in the mood for food! Gonna make beignet's tonight! All our southerners: Do you prefer them round, square, or triangled?


It saddens me to say this but I've never had beignets in my life...who wants to help remedy this?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> I love Guy Fieri He's completely entertaining. Only problem I have is, every time I watch his show (DDD), I want to go to the places he showcases and most of them are far away:jol:


It's kind of cool Roxy. I live pretty close to a cafe he visited right across from my bio mom's apartments. The Tip Top Cafe' They make freakishly huge onion rings too! Their fried chicken isn't very good (they like to over cook it) but the chicken fried steak is awesome!

According to the relatives, this place has been there since they were kids!


----------



## aquariumreef

You know, I've seen maybe 4 people today. Solitary confinement must be pretty similar.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## aquariumreef

My great-aunt was in the first one. She's the lady who the main guy handed the phone at the office when he had to hurry home. And she was in a bunch of other stuff too. 
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0285258/


----------



## Headless

Damn this language barrier - googling beignet............


----------



## debbie5

Its just a doughnut...a fluffy, yummy, no-hole-in-the-middle doughnut.

My 15 year old needs to be TOLD to brush her teeth in the morning. Eww..Gross. Why would you go to school with braces breath? Is there an age when I will not need to remind her about **everything**? This is getting old. And I am, too. Can't you maintain your own portals without my reminders?


----------



## debbie5

Im thinking I need this: Amazon.com: ChainSaw Decal F*@K Nobody cares about YOUR STICK FIGURE FAMILY Funny Vinyl Sticker 8"x5": Everything [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51D5FtkctPL


----------



## Death's Door

debbie5 said:


> Its just a doughnut...a fluffy, yummy, no-hole-in-the-middle doughnut.
> 
> My 15 year old needs to be TOLD to brush her teeth in the morning. Eww..Gross. Why would you go to school with braces breath? Is there an age when I will not need to remind her about **everything**? This is getting old. And I am, too. Can't you maintain your own portals without my reminders?


I'm surprised because usually the teenage girls are all about appearances. Morning breath is definitely gross.


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 23rd is....
* National Taffy Day

* Lucky Penny Day - "Find a penny, pick it up, and all the day you'll have good luck"

* World Turtle Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Im thinking I need this: Amazon.com: ChainSaw Decal F*@K Nobody cares about YOUR STICK FIGURE FAMILY Funny Vinyl Sticker 8"x5": Everything Else


That's funny as hell Reminds me of the twisted humor response to the "Baby on Board" decals - drive around with a baby doll attached to a piece of wood.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*ugh* I wish the day was already over with.

It's been a rough morning. Bruiser got a gash on his neck that might need stitches. I've done what I can for now, and he's taking it easy on my bed, but i so didn't need the minor panic attack I had this morning. *sigh*

*edit- he seems to be better now and it looks like the wound is healing on its own. I'm still gonna get him checked out to be sure.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I honor of World Turtle Day, my favorite video of all time!


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm honoring my tortoise today by taking her outside for a bit. Her name is Princess.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I seem to have misplaced a post......

FEAR THE TURTLE!


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> I seem to have misplaced a post......
> 
> FEAR THE TURTLE!
> 
> Turtle attacks Cat - YouTube


I have a horsefeild just like that one!  She scares our 150+ pound dog. :googly:

Today is absolutely beautiful. I'm going to be outside cheating on my HF friends with the outdoors. Finishing my tort's box and getting a tan. :googly:


----------



## PirateLady

*world tutle Day*

Was wondering why this guy was partying in my front yard this morning....


----------



## aquariumreef

Is that an eastern box tort?  So pretty!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I don't own a turtle, so this will have to do!


----------



## aquariumreef

Botched attempt at bumble bee photography. :blush:


----------



## aquariumreef

I hate this dog again. She jumped on my JUST FINISHED tortoise box and ripped the screen top off.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think that's a pretty cool looking bumble bee photo, AR.


----------



## Pumpkin5

aquariumreef said:


> I hate this dog again. She jumped on my JUST FINISHED tortoise box and ripped the screen top off.


:jol:AR...don't hate her...she is just being a dog and excited for whatever you are touching. It is not out of meanness it is just what dogs do. They sniff and discover what their people are excited about. She does not deserve hate.


----------



## aquariumreef

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:AR...don't hate her...she is just being a dog and excited for whatever you are touching. It is not out of meanness it is just what dogs do. They sniff and discover what their people are excited about. She does not deserve hate.


No, she is just a weinor (No offense, Da Weinor). She jumped on it because there was a stick under it. But fine, I don't hate her, I dislike her msot of the time. 


RoxyBlue said:


> I think that's a pretty cool looking bumble bee photo, AR.


Thanks Roxy! I put it in the frigerator for a bit because I was afraid it would sting me. :googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

aquariumreef said:


> No, she is just a weinor (No offense, Da Weinor). She jumped on it because there was a stick under it. But fine, I don't hate her, I dislike her msot of the time.
> :jol:Well she loves you all of the time........
> 
> Thanks Roxy! I put it in the frigerator for a bit because I was afraid it would sting me. :googly:


 Poor little chilled bee.......


----------



## aquariumreef

It's ok, it flew away after a minute.


----------



## Hairazor

AR, your bee pic looks ferocious


----------



## Zurgh

I'll take a Triple Camel Mocha Latte Vodka Vicodin Valium Cappuccino, with a touch of Cinnamon, and just a hint of Morphine...










...and perhaps on for my turtle friend, too...:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I'll take a 'Zurgh' special....what the H...make it a double.....and two for the turtle and give one to the frosty bee as well......


----------



## Hairazor

Should we all get a lesson in getting along?


----------



## aquariumreef

I want a glazed devil's food cake doughnut. <_<


----------



## RoxyBlue

I had a five minute microwave brownie as my birthday cake


----------



## aquariumreef

10 pmish and it is still light out


----------



## aquariumreef

Browsing the free product items that manufactures put out for people to order online, and was surprised to find that about 50% were for lady products. Not makeup, mind you. :eww:


----------



## scareme

Just spent a wonderful week at the lake house and I'm feeling so refreshed. Spending my days laying in the sun with the water lapping my toes. Surrounded by my loving children. Or was that just the lortabs they were giving me every four hours so I wouldn't notice someone was beating me with a baseball bat, or how else did I get all the bruises? Maybe the laying around was just laying in a hospital bed for 7 days, and the water lapping at my toes was the shower that wouldn't drain, and flooded my room. Ah, but my loving children, fighting over the fact that they visited in March when I was in the hospital, so why should they have to visit again, when I'm just in for the same thing. I'm going to disinherit them, anyone want to be adopted? I own four houses and I'm probably not long for this world, so there might be something in it for you. But all this lifting of my hands to type this has left me worn out. So I bid you adieu for now, and reach for my tussionex, and sweet dreams.


----------



## aquariumreef

I'll be adopted by you, Scareme.  But you have to change my diapers. :googly:


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> ........... So I bid you adieu for now, and reach for my tussionex, and sweet dreams.


Oh Scareme that's probably the saddest post I've read in ages. I'm sorry. I hope everything is OK. I'm not quite up for adoption, but I'm certainly there for a chat any time.

Well my last day in the temporary job tomorrow. That time went by pretty quickly. I just hope I can get all the loose ends tied up by the time I go home tomorrow night. It's been fun and frustrating all in one but I will miss it.

Went to the local plumbing supply store today to buy some PVC pipe to make a groundbreaker. The guy even cut all the lengths up for me so I felt like I was cheating tonight when I just screwed all the bits together. God I love customer service!!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

I'm thinking I need one of those Gypsy Wedding chicks to come to my house & train me to love housekeeping....

Scareme, I'd give you a lung if I had a spare. I'm so sorry you were back in The Big House.


----------



## Hairazor

Sending good vibes your way Scareme


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ah don't talk like that scareme! I've already been adopted but my alter ego is up to it! I hope you get better soon!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Get well soon scareme!


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 24th is....
* Asparagus Day

* Morse Code Day - the first morse code message was sent to day in 1844.
.... .- .--. .--. -.-- + -- --- .-. ...
. + -.-. --- -.. . + -.. .- -.-- 

* National Escargot Day

* National Scavenger Hunt Day


----------



## Spooky1

Scareme, I was worried you might be a the "Lake House" when you hadn't been on for about a week. Hang in there and get better soon. You can adopt Roxy and me, but you'd have to promise to stick around for many Halloweens to come.  Hope you're feeling better real soon.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oh Scareme, I am so sorry you were in the hospital! Boo! I hate hospitals so much and I was in last year in March and it was horrid. I sure hope you get to feeling better very soon, and tell your kids that they better get their rear ends over to you right now and do WHATEVER you want them to. Kids today! Sheesh! And it's not just your kids..my sister's kids act that way too. Everything HAS to be about them. I am keeping you in my prayers and we just miss you so much when you are not here. I can't tell you how many times I put "Scareme" as my choice on Who Will Post Next...I thought you were playing hard to get.....
Miss you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme's kids are adults and everyone knows adults don't do what you tell them to 

How about we adopt you, Scareme? You'll just have to keep your room clean and not leave wet towels on the bathroom floors.


----------



## ladysherry

"How about we adopt you, Scareme? " Roxy excellent idea. I'm up for adopting scareme too. Girl we miss you. Get better soon you have a busy summer planned. and too many Elmos to corrupt.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: That is right Scareme, Lord Homicide has been setting your Elmo's on fire in the thread "Finish my Sentence"....we need you!


----------



## IMU

Get better soon Scareme


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hey get well! don't worry about the Elmos, they're in good hands...


----------



## PirateLady

Get well soon Scareme... I know what you are going through as I have been through it many times.... You can come live with us,, we have a spare bedroom... Sorry though I don't have any Elmos.... LOL Take care.


----------



## ladysherry

OMG!!!! My husband just called and said he just bought a shed full of Halloween decor at a garage sale but he won't tell me whats in the boxes. Now I have to wait 4 hours to get my hands on it.


----------



## Copchick

Oh, it's gotta be something good if he's not telling you! I'd be dying from anticipation wanting to go through the goodies. Keep us informed!


----------



## Copchick

Hairazor said:


> Should we all get a lesson in getting along?


Oh how cute!!!! I second that Hairazor and I wish it were that simple!


----------



## aquariumreef

ladysherry said:


> OMG!!!! My husband just called and said he just bought a shed full of Halloween decor at a garage sale but he won't tell me whats in the boxes. Now I have to wait 4 hours to get my hands on it.


$10 says its a bunch of bodies from a serial killer who had a garage sale.:googly:


----------



## Copchick

aquariumreef said:


> $10 says its a bunch of bodies from a serial killer who had a garage sale.:googly:


Awesome! :jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Ladysherry, I hope it is totally awesome stuff that will make us all green.


----------



## Pumpkin5

ladysherry said:


> OMG!!!! My husband just called and said he just bought a shed full of Halloween decor at a garage sale but he won't tell me whats in the boxes. Now I have to wait 4 hours to get my hands on it.


:jol: Yeah for you Ladysherry!!! Take pictures of the great stuff you now have! I am so excited for you.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I get 1 thing off my list...3 others appear???


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I get 1 thing off my list...3 others appear???


Having kids will do that


----------



## debbie5

Bomb pops when it's 82 degrees and uber humid. Yum.


----------



## aquariumreef

Wait what?

It's cold and rainy today. Weird, yesterday was so nice.


----------



## RoxyBlue

People drive crazy through parking lots. I was just driving through my bank's parking lot, keeping to the right as is proper, and some lady in a biga$$ SUV comes from the other direction, in a hurry and swinging wide to get around another car, and ends up face to face with me. I mouthed "Are we playing chicken?" and she must have figured it out, because she moved back to her right to pass me, as was also proper. 

Life can be an adventure:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Some people drive like they got their lic. from a cracker jack box.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Hairazor, what people used to say years ago was "Where'd you get your license from? Sears Roebuck?"


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm living the life of a House Mom.

But I made homemade pancakes and hashbrowns so it's ok.


----------



## scareme

Goblin said:


> Can your cat do this.............





aquariumreef said:


> That's Photoshopped you can tell by the pixels


I'm getting caught up on reading posts, so this one goes back a ways. But I laughed so hard I almost wet myself. You can tell it's photoshopped by the pixels? Not by the fact the cat is wearing a Ewok suit and dancing the feline macarena? Thanks for sharing Gobby and AR.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yeah! Scareme's in DA HOUSE!!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

scareme said:


> I'm getting caught up on reading posts, so this one goes back a ways. But I laughed so hard I almost wet myself. You can tell it's photoshopped by the pixels? Not by the fact the cat is wearing a Ewok suit and dancing the feline macarena? Thanks for sharing Gobby and AR.


That's an internet joke, not my real opinion.


----------



## N. Fantom

^These jive squares are to un hip to know what all are groovy cool cat lingo is like soul brother. Now slide me some internet skin AR.


----------



## N. Fantom

^That's what you get when you watch too many bad early seventies cop shows.


----------



## aquariumreef

A'right slank-sitter Fanny.

Oh my, that last part sounds nasty.

One day...


----------



## aquariumreef

Petco is not being cooperative about getting this tank replaced. <_<


----------



## The Watcher

Was going through some old photos. I can't believe I didn't build the last 2 years. Part has been health, some new born babies. But we did go around and see how the pros do it. But looking at the pictures we had more fun right here at home. I am certainly ready for this year. This was one of my favorite props That hunter tied on the back and deer over him.


----------



## aquariumreef

Didn't realize it was Thursday today.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> Blackrose, if you haven't done it already, call the police and report every incident. You might also contact the local humane society. I don't know if they would be in a position to get some kind public notice out about the sick individual going after your pet, but it's worth a try. Unless it's someone specifically targeting you, this is a person who will go after other people's pets as well.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ok this has been the week from hell. My neighbor just found our missing Cat Smokey in their yard. Unfortunately he was murdered. Someone stabbed him to death then threw him over the fence. This neighbor lives across the street and down a few houses. We have decided not to tell the kids this time that he is dead. They take death too hard and right now is not the time for it.
> 
> On a bright note the kitten is doing really well!!
> 
> Blackrose...I absolutely agree with Roxy, you must call the police and whatever animal society you have. I don't know if it's personal (some sicko wants to hurt your family) or not. It's horribly scary either way. This could escalate. What if this person hurts other animals? you? children? Call the police so they have some idea of what is going on. Please!


----------



## scareme

I agree. You need to talk to the police, and get a case number. If anything else happens it needs to be added to that case number. This is way to serious for you to be dealing with it alone.


----------



## Spooky1

Does our dog get along with a bunny?

DSC04632 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Click on links for videos:

MOV04635 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

MOV04636 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

MOV04637 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Nope


----------



## Zurgh

Welcome back, scareme! I was about to crawl through the portal to check on 'ya... yes, even with your army of Elmos standing guard...

And now, a cool, delicious, semi-new product for everyone...


----------



## RoxyBlue

The dog/bunny sequence this morning was scary and funny at the same time. Willow is like a statue when she's waiting for a small furry creature to get close enough. Stupid bunny really pushed his luck:googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

I love your yard.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hairazor said:


> Should we all get a lesson in getting along?


That was seriouosly cute lol. Have you every seen "how to hug a baby?" I love that one http://taildom.com/blog/pictures/tip-for-dogs-how-to-hug-a-baby-in-five-steps/


----------



## aquariumreef

And to all our inquisitive members, this is how babies are made:
Moderator edit: image violates forum rules and was removed.


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyGhoul, How to hug a baby was well worth the watch, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zurgh

aquariumreef said:


> And to all our inquisitive members, this is how babies are made....


...If you think so, but at least that explains some things about you...:googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

That was not nice.


----------



## Zurgh

Neither was the 'gif' you posted...(IMO) I was trying to be 'nice' and joke, but, since you figure that was a nice & kind image to put up here, please explain why?


----------



## aquariumreef

No, no. That was sarcasm. I have the skin of a rhino today.  I actually laughed at what you said!


----------



## debbie5

Ahhhh....(SNIFF!) I love the smell of inappropriateness in the morning.


----------



## Zurgh

Cool, cool, brother. I live to make another laugh, but remember, there is no smiley for sarcasm & no forum protocols to highlight such {I've learned that one a couple times over}... that and I'm a bit testy, as it looks like I'll be spending my birthday morning in the ER, as the doctor thinks next month is a better time to see me...


----------



## aquariumreef

Sucks to be in the ER on your Bday.  They had better give you cake!


----------



## debbie5

Zurgh- why does an immortal such as y ourself celebrate birthdays? And why on earth are you E.R.ing it?? is your brain transplant going into rejection?


----------



## Evil Queen

He must have caught a transdimensional virus. Let the zombie apocalypse begin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> I love your yard.


Why, thank you, AR It's a work in progress, but we do enjoy what we've accomplished so far.

Sorry to hear you get to spend time in ER, Zurgh Happy birthday anyway.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Okay a bit of happy news. I'm entered in a contest on a Harry Potter/Severus Snape general fan fiction site.. I'm officially in the running...and now the waiting begins....

http://www.potionsandsnitches.net/fanfiction/viewstory.php?sid=2813


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Wow! So much is happening today. First, Zurgh, sorry you are feeling under the weather, hope the birthday fairy fixes everything. And Roxy, your yard is lovely and I am so glad Willow did not get Mr. Cottontail. Whew! And DA congrats on your upcoming win! (selffulfilling prophecy state of mind) Friday and our A/C at the office is on the fritz. Boo Hoo! It is HOT in here!!!


----------



## ladysherry

OK, no pictures yet but my hubby did well with the shed buy.
life size mummy---doesn't work----yet
8 inflatables all work
6 strings of orange lights
1 brand new never opened gemmy fog machine
2 Jason masks
1 scream bleeding mask
1 plastic jointed skeleton
1 extra large hanging ghost
1 skeleton that looks like it talks --not working yet
3 light up tombstones
3 flying ghosts
2 sets of head and feet light up 
3 large rats ---need small repair or redesign
1 cute witches cat
and some small stuff and pieces of misc. that can be used in redesign or building stuff


----------



## Hairazor

Goody Yeah for you, Ladysherry and great you have hubby who will get that


----------



## aquariumreef

Sorry if I offended you guys, I really didn't intend too.


----------



## Copchick

ladysherry said:


> OK, no pictures yet but my hubby did well with the shed buy.
> life size mummy---doesn't work----yet
> 8 inflatables all work
> 6 strings of orange lights
> 1 brand new never opened gemmy fog machine
> 2 Jason masks
> 1 scream bleeding mask
> 1 plastic jointed skeleton
> 1 extra large hanging ghost
> 1 skeleton that looks like it talks --not working yet
> 3 light up tombstones
> 3 flying ghosts
> 2 sets of head and feet light up
> 3 large rats ---need small repair or redesign
> 1 cute witches cat
> and some small stuff and pieces of misc. that can be used in redesign or building stuff


Good for you! What a nice hubby you have!


----------



## Copchick

You know, when people ask me what I want for my birthday (September) or even Christmas I always tell them something Halloween related. The scarier and/or unique, the better. I would love it if my beau would get me a box of Halloween things just because he knew I'd like them. :jol:


----------



## Copchick

aquariumreef said:


> Sorry if I offended you guys, I really didn't intend too.


AR, it's water under the bridge.


----------



## debbie5

All done packing..just waiting for My Man to get home so we can go camping. I'm tired just from packing..LOL.


----------



## aquariumreef

Free french-toast with maple syrup and powdered sugar for everyone.


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 25th is....
* National Tap Dance Day

* Geek Pride Day - Why is this holiday celebrated on this day? Because it coincides with the premiere of the first Star Wars movie back in 1977.

* National Missing Children's Day

* Towel Day - Today we pay tribute to the author Douglas Adams who wrote The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy . This day marks two weeks after his untimely death at the age of 49 (of a heart attack) on May 11, 2001. Fans wanted to create Towel Day in honor of him as in Chapter 3 of his book he talks about the importance of towels; "A towel is about the most massively useful thing an interstellar hitchhiker can have." So today, carry a towel with you wherever you go.

* Don't Fry Day - With Memorial Day being the kick-off to the summer vacation season, many will attend outdoor events and have increased sun exposure. The goal of Don't Fry Day is to raise awareness of the risks of overexposure to the sun and to help people remember to use good sun protection and sun safety practices.

* National Wine Day


----------



## aquariumreef

Today is very nice out. 

Greek wine soaked in a towel while being sold to help the missing children in a tap-dancing contest.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Ok so I've finally watched Children of the Corn...the 80's version. I've seen the more recent version and those two couldn't be more different!


----------



## Headless

Ahhhh Saturday - haven't done much this morning other than waste time on the computer. Score though - I have 3 days off!!!!!! Then it's back to the reality of my old job (complete with old pay rate....  )

Damn - wish I'd known about National Wine day yesterday - I would have celebrated! LOL


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Headless...don't let that stop you!!! Every day can be national wine day if you let it........
Sorry about the job reality check...jobs suck.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless, you keep throwing me off with that time/date difference thing


----------



## Spooky1

Nice haul Ladysherry.


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> Headless, you keep throwing me off with that time/date difference thing


Don't feel bad Roxy, I haven't known what day of the week it was at all this week.


----------



## Pumpkin5

aquariumreef said:


> Don't feel bad Roxy, I haven't known what day of the week it was at all this week.


:jol: I don't know if it is your Avatar..or just you in general....you are adorable..... sorry........sometimes mean..........but always entertaining....


----------



## Zurgh

I'm Alive...ish, eh, relatively speaking, eh, typing...
The ER was quiet & boring, good thing I took as book. Dr. declared me dead and sent me to the morgue. The attendant there sent me to the secret clinic. I think only a werewolf with mange and vampire with impacted wisdom fangs were ahead of me. Then, off to the Pharmacy, where the alchemist filled the prescription for 1 bucket of randomly assorted brain robbers like Dammitall, apathycillin, numb-x, & Veggallot. That was the first ½ of the day.

Now, heavily medicated, it is hard to tell which technicolor leprechauns riding algebraic dolphins are the REAL ones, and which ones are imaginary... perhaps the toaster or better yet, the fossilized ham living in the back freezer can tell me...:googly:

And Deb, I only celebrate 'birthdays' to appear more human & my usual Shaman is on vacation this month...

Seriously, though, the Dr. didn't do much but prescribe pills & told me to take it easy for a while...

Great score, ladysherry!


----------



## aquariumreef

Pumpkin5 said:


> I don't know if it is your Avatar..or just you in general....you are adorable..... sorry........sometimes mean..........but always entertaining....


Now I have a reputation to upkeep. :<



Zurgh, you're crazy.


----------



## Headless

I agree but we could live without the mean - there's enough of that in the world - I come here to mix with the crazy people and avoid the mean ones.... LOL

Sorry Roxy - you know it wouldn't be so bad if I could give you the lotto numbers or something......

Homemade Lasagna for dinner tonight. It's freezing here so it was a warming meal.


----------



## Copchick

Headless said:


> I agree but we could live without the mean - there's enough of that in the world - I come here to mix with the crazy people and avoid the mean ones.... LOL


 Ditto!


----------



## The Watcher

Not sure but when your ankle is as big as your knee. That's not good right?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: OUCH! Sorry...that's not good. My husband got into some poison ivey and his leg is swollen and oozey..Not good either.


----------



## IMU

Finished my first prop in over 15 months ... going to be mailed early next week to a good friend! Hope they like it ...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Way to go, IMU!


----------



## Pumpkin5

IMU said:


> Finished my first prop in over 15 months ... going to be mailed early next week to a good friend! Hope they like it ...


:jol: Wow, your projects are fantastic! You are so talented, and thanks for sharing your projects. Wow.....


----------



## N. Fantom

I'm so excited! I just got my first paid movie type job thingy! My friends grandfather is turning 87 in a 10 months and has spent his entire life dedicated to figuring out and putting their family history into a book. He finished it this year. Any way, My friends father wanted to give his father something different for his birthday this year so he asked me to make a film about an extremely interesting part of their history. I'm getting paid $300 and any expenses for the film. Plus i get to keep any left over supplies and props! Apparently my friend has seen some of my other films and told his father about it. His Dad loved the samples i gave him and hired me. The only problem is audio/video quality but he said he would pay for equipment rental. It's a really good story and I can't wait to get started. This is a pretty big trade off because this means I won't be able to do my yard haunt this year, but i'm going to go with the paid job.


----------



## Hairazor

Go, N. Fantom!! Very excited for you!


----------



## N. Fantom

Thanks Hairazor!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Good decision N. Fantom, paid jobs trump 'fun times' any day. (You'll understand when you get older) Well done! I am so excited for you! This is BIG!! Your first foray into getting paid to do what you love. EXCELLENT!


----------



## Hairazor

Well Zurgh, pop pills and take it easy. You need to be in good shape for you know---

P5, poison ivy is NO fun. Hope they have better treatment than when I had it a number of years ago.


----------



## Headless

The Watcher said:


> Not sure but when your ankle is as big as your knee. That's not good right?


LOL I wouldn't have thought so - no. Hope everything is OK.



N. Fantom said:


> I'm so excited! I just got my first paid movie type job thingy! My friends grandfather is turning 87 in a 10 months and has spent his entire life dedicated to figuring out and putting their family history into a book. He finished it this year. Any way, My friends father wanted to give his father something different for his birthday this year so he asked me to make a film about an extremely interesting part of their history. I'm getting paid $300 and any expenses for the film. Plus i get to keep any left over supplies and props! Apparently my friend has seen some of my other films and told his father about it. His Dad loved the samples i gave him and hired me. The only problem is audio/video quality but he said he would pay for equipment rental. It's a really good story and I can't wait to get started. This is a pretty big trade off because this means I won't be able to do my yard haunt this year, but i'm going to go with the paid job.


WOW what a fantastic opportunity to showcase your talent. Good luck with it.

Frost here this morning so a little nippy outside. Wasn't so excited about the front page of the newspaper yesterday either. City where my daughter lives (1 hour away) Robbery up 48.6% - Assault up 19.6% - Commercial Burglary up 24.5%.... and she's looking at moving out on her own since she is still in the house with the ex boyfriend....... hmmmmmm

Latest update though - it seems that her best friend (soon to be ex best friend) who also shares the house with said ex boyfriend is making moves on him..... And while she's still in the house..... Nice.

Have some study to do and hoping to get out and make a start on my graveyard fence pickets.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Thanks Hair! Just steroids for treatment though...and then he wants to start lifting weights.....just kidding....it is helping some, but he has allergies terribly so it is horrible how much his legs are oozing. It was a 'Perfect Storm' of stupid, he pulled up briars with poison vines attached....so everywhere he was cut, the poison got under his skin......It is toxic stuff, and I would post a picture, but he would kill me...his legs look like a battlefield!!(otherwise he has very sexy legs...but...not now....) Thanks though...I am going to give him a Benedryl and beer and put him to bed....very soon.... Funny, I can rub poison all over my body and I won't get a rash or itch because it doesn't phase me....no more yard cleaning for him...for sure!


----------



## Hairazor

The Watcher, be sure and take care of that leg. You don't want it to get out of control.


----------



## N. Fantom

Heres what the movie is going to be about...

Back in the late 1800's, the prominent Dalton family purchased a small
plantation, in what is now known as Huntsville NC. The family built a
large mansion in the middle of the property and the stables and
servants quarters in the back. All was going well. They were making a
small fortune off the tobacco they where growing and the Lady of the
house became pregnant. Nine months later she gave birth to a baby boy.
But that period of happines came to an abrupt stop. At age four
he ran away never to be seen again. His mother was so distraught that
she committed suicide by jumping off the second story balcony. In 1882
Dr. Leander G. Hunt bought the property with his wife and Son. The doctors wife eventually gave birth to a baby girl named Daisy. At age 15 Daisy was sent away to a school for a few weeks until her father died. She returned only to fall in love with the families stable boy William (Her half brother, she did not know this at the
time). William got daisy pregnant but Daisy's brother didn't like the
fact that his sister was carrying a poor man's child. Late one night
daisy heard gunshots from the stables. Her mother and brother murdered
William. Her brother shot him in the back, the chest and the back of
the head while her mother prevented him from escaping. None of the
family was convicted of any crimes, so Williams mother (Daisy's
father's secret lover) formed a lynching mob. They mother hid and
the brother escaped to Texas. Later on, Daisy gave birth to a boy, but the boy was born
with albinism and a gland issue that stopped all sweating and body
oils which caused his skin to literally become scales that constantly
shed and bleed. He was kept inside almost all of his life. He later went insane and began to escape and kill people. Daisy died at age 32 and no one knows what happened to jack (The albino boy) After Daisy's death her brother returned and lived a quite life to avoid public speculation and restarted the family.


----------



## Spooky1

IMU said:


> Finished my first prop in over 15 months ... going to be mailed early next week to a good friend! Hope they like it ...


Glad to hear you got back into the swing of prop building again. I'm sure your friend will love it ...... you do remember my address, right? :googly:


----------



## Headless

Holy Cow Fantom - what a story!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Fantom.....I am from North Carolina...is there any truth to this because my neice is a member of a paranormal research team...they could investigate...he--, I WANT to investigate.....


----------



## N. Fantom

Headless said:


> Holy Cow Fantom - what a story!!!!!


I wish my family history was as cool as that! And that's not including all of it! I wish i could explore the old mansion but an old man bought the property and now whenever someone comes onto the road, he runs out of the trailer next to the building, wielding a shotgun, threatening to shoot. Oh well.

Heres a pic of it


----------



## N. Fantom

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Fantom.....I am from North Carolina...is there any truth to this because my neice is a member of a paranormal research team...they could investigate...he--, I WANT to investigate.....


Yep, the stories true. There have been reports (from before the old man bought and stopped letting people onto the property) of people seeing a full body apperision jumping from the second story balcony, ropes, strings shoelaces and things like that where left overnight and the next morning them being tied into nooses, light orbs, voices, footsteps, shouts and flames floating in the air from the lynching mob, and shouts coming from the properties well (Where Jack stored the bodies of his victims). Plus some other stuff that I cant think of, but the old man refuses to let any one on the property. He especially doesn't like paranormal investigators. When I called to ask to see the property, the first thing he said to me was "If your a god damned ghost hunter, you can hang up the phone and go f*** yourself right now!".


----------



## aquariumreef

Sounds like a pleasant old man.

In other news, my legs hurt like hello today.

And in more other news, I saw my baby today, a custom 65 gallon rimless aquarium that is coming home to mamma in less than a week! :web:


----------



## scareme

It's 1:30 AM and the 17 year old neighbor boy and his girlfriend have spent the last two hours in front of the house breaking up. The dogs won't stop barking, and it's making hubby pretty crabby. I went out and told them if they didn't keep it down I would call the cops. She was crying and saying he's all she ever wants in this world. Now I feel too bad to call the cops. I'm not sure why they write songs about young love. It sounds like it sucks.


----------



## The Watcher

scareme that is to funny! I swear when I was young we were all about just having fun. I never knew how lucky we were. These kids today are killing each other and themselves for basically no reason. Everything seems so big to them, yet life seems so meaningless for them. Super Gator is on Sifi that should make your hubby happy. Good Luck!


----------



## aquariumreef

scareme said:


> It's 1:30 AM and the 17 year old neighbor boy and his girlfriend have spent the last two hours in front of the house breaking up. The dogs won't stop barking, and it's making hubby pretty crabby. I went out and told them if they didn't keep it down I would call the cops. She was crying and saying he's all she ever wants in this world. Now I feel too bad to call the cops. I'm not sure why they write songs about young love. It sounds like it sucks.


Young love is great, until it ends. Then it sucks. :googly:

Also, no guys I know ever like being called a boy. That words just seems so much like a little kid.


----------



## Headless

Heck OLD love is really great until it ends. Hope the tiff ended as well as it can.


----------



## The Watcher

I got my ankle back this mourning. But leg is still stiff. So another day off of it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> Also, no guys I know ever like being called a boy. That words just seems so much like a little kid.


It's all relative, AR:jol: I have male co-workers in their 20s, 30s, and 40s, and I refer to them as "the boys". My mom refers to my sisters and me as "the girls". We call each other "bitch" and it's entirely a term of affection, which sometimes shocks my nieces


----------



## Hairazor

N. Fantom said:


> Yep, the stories true. There have been reports (from before the old man bought and stopped letting people onto the property) of people seeing a full body apperision jumping from the second story balcony, ropes, strings shoelaces and things like that where left overnight and the next morning them being tied into nooses, light orbs, voices, footsteps, shouts and flames floating in the air from the lynching mob, and shouts coming from the properties well (Where Jack stored the bodies of his victims). Plus some other stuff that I cant think of, but the old man refuses to let any one on the property. He especially doesn't like paranormal investigators. When I called to ask to see the property, the first thing he said to me was "If your a god damned ghost hunter, you can hang up the phone and go f*** yourself right now!".


Wow N. Fantom, with a true story like that who needs fiction. Your brain must be buzzing up a storm.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I don't think it's that things were so much different when you guys were teenagers...it's just you have forgotten how big everything that happened to you seemed. As you mature, your memories get clouded a bit and so now young people seem so over dramatic....Everything about being in love is intense, from falling in love, to sadly, sometimes the break up. You never feel more alive than when you're in love..... Just my opinion. Sorry they kept you up Scareme....that was rude...Kids today...Sheesh!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Getting ready to head out to the cemetery to give a tour.


----------



## N. Fantom

Hairazor said:


> Wow N. Fantom, with a true story like that who needs fiction. Your brain must be buzzing up a storm.


You betcha! I only got like two hours of sleep last night thinking about this. I'm sticking to the original story except for what happens to a few characters (with permission from my employer) What i'm really stressing about is costumes and sets. I can't find anything about what high class teens, both boys and girls, would wear. And where am I supposed to get my hands on a 1800's plantation style mansion? I cant use green screen by request of my "producer". Ugh, this is frustrating!


----------



## The Watcher

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I don't think it's that things were so much different when you guys were teenagers...it's just you have forgotten how big everything that happened to you seemed. As you mature, your memories get clouded a bit and so now young people seem so over dramatic....Everything about being in love is intense, from falling in love, to sadly, sometimes the break up. You never feel more alive than when you're in love..... Just my opinion. Sorry they kept you up Scareme....that was rude...Kids today...Sheesh!


It was way different when I was teen.I grew up when parents raised their kids. I didn't tell parents what I was going to do. I listened to the teacher, cause if not I whipped by the teacher, some time the principle, but always again when I got home. We respected old people and each other. We had lots of pot with some blotter and micro dot added in. I was a musician so we didn't have a girl friend per say. We had a group of about 14 girls and guys. We shared everything. Might sound perfect, but not really, I lost some very good friends way to early drugs. That was the big thing in our life back then. Halloween, Christmas,swimming at the sand pits. skipping school, riding our bikes, going to the county fair, the pep rallies, the Friday night football game, Saturday afternoon double Horror features at the matinee .35 a ticket. It was a different world. I remember peeping through my fingers at some of those flicks. The Teenagers now, sit in the movie playing with their dang cell phone. Most of them can't even tell you who won the Friday football game. They publicly put down and criticize their parents and even their friends on face book. They don't have any pride and their parents are just as bad. I guess that is why the kids don't care. But I know when we need a new school here, BAD. They want to raise property tax to pay for it. All the people fought it voted it down. It got put off for 5 years, of course the cost of that school was just double. They had to build 2 elementary school at the same time. Instead of the 1.5% 5 years earlier. We got a 7.5 increase. And earlier they raised property values to help the schools. When I was a teenager those old people were at the Friday night game cheering for the team. It is a different world.


----------



## aquariumreef

When I was out this morning, I saw a dayish old baby moose.


----------



## Headless

The Watcher said:


> ......... It is a different world.


Amen to that! I certainly remember the pain of being in love as a teen. But I also remember kids being a lot more respectful of their parents - and to be fair - I remember the parents deserving that respect a lot more than they do these days. I am ever grateful that I have a great relationship with my daughter and that we do respect one another but when I look at some other parents and kids - I just don't get why THEY don't get what the problem is. Listening to some of my daughters friends mothers speak to their kids - at times my jaw just dropped. And they wondered why the kids disrespected them..... sigh

Ahhh yessss - awake again before dawn. A cup of tea was soothing but the chill in the air isn't exactly lulling me back to sleep. At least its a day off today - we are off to meet up with an old friend we haven't seen in some 7 or 8 years. It will be very nice I hope to rekindle the friendship. Might even be a bit of time for some shopping - something Halloween perhaps!!!!!


----------



## scareme

Hauntiholik said:


> Getting ready to head out to the cemetery to give a tour.


Yeah for you Haunti. And as a member of a military family, tell your sons thank you for what they are doing to honor our vets too. You are doing a great job raising them, and should be proud. A special thanks to you too.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> It's all relative, AR:jol: I have male co-workers in their 20s, 30s, and 40s, and I refer to them as "the boys". My mom refers to my sisters and me as "the girls". We call each other "bitch" and it's entirely a term of affection, which sometimes shocks my nieces


I agree. My son is 27 and towers over me, and I still introduce him as my baby boy, to which he smiles and gives me a bear hug.

And after listening to the fight last night for 2 hours, he's lucky I didn't call him something worse. Act like a man, and I'll call you a man.



aquariumreef said:


> When I was out this morning, I saw a dayish old baby moose.


You take such great pictures, try to get a picture of the baby, if you get lucky enough to see him again.


----------



## Spooky1

Out doing some shopping today and picked up some pool noodles, and some grey fake fur for future projects. Also picked up a cook book called "Love at first bite - The complete Vampire Lover's Cookbook". I couldn't pass it up for $3.  Then Roxy and I picked up some soft serve ice cream cones as treats.  It's been a good day. Now I'm off to spread some mulch on some flower beds.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We also picked up five patterns for five dollars at JoAnn Fabrics. Simplicity patterns were on sale, so I got two Victorian dress costume patterns for me and Spooky1 selected two Victorian style men's costumes and a reaper robe pattern.

These are the Victorian dress patterns I got:

http://www.simplicity.com/p-6060-misses-costume.aspx

http://www.simplicity.com/p-7517-misses-steampunk-costume.aspx

Men's costumes:

http://www.simplicity.com/p-3069-mens-costumes.aspx

http://www.simplicity.com/p-2097-men-costumes.aspx

Unisex robe:

http://www.simplicity.com/p-2620-misses-men-teen-costumes.aspx


----------



## Death's Door

Hello Everyone! Been a bum these passed two days. Came home Friday after work, banking and food shopping and mowed the lawn. Made potato salad, macaroni salad and coleslaw on Saturday. Today just laid around the house. Not much energy to do much today.


----------



## aquariumreef

scareme said:


> =You take such great pictures, try to get a picture of the baby, if you get lucky enough to see him again.


Even with my telephoto lens, I'd be afraid to get close to mamma. :blush:

Maybe it's the negative way people say it here, but I know I can't stand it.


----------



## GothicCandle

LOL A friend of my mom's has a son who owns a hearse. it's an old style very fancy one, not the plain black type you see modern day. He needed something fixed on it and took it to a mechanics shop. when he came back for it there was a note "No charge." the guy had to explain to them, this hearse was not owned by a funeral home and therefore the respect to the dead the mechanic was trying to show by not charging anything for the repair was not needed since his hearse was not currently being used to bring anyone to their finale resting place.

in other news: I've properly corrupted my new boyfriend into not seeing innocent little dolls anymore. Children's toys are to be zombiefied. Muhahahaha!


----------



## Hairazor

Spooky1 said:


> Also picked up a cook book called "Love at first bite - The complete Vampire Lover's Cookbook". I couldn't pass it up for $3.


Found this paperback for a couple bucks about 10 years ago, know what you mean about not being able to pass it up.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GothicCandle said:


> LOL A friend of my mom's has a son who owns a hearse. it's an old style very fancy one, not the plain black type you see modern day. He needed something fixed on it and took it to a mechanics shop. when he came back for it there was a note "No charge." the guy had to explain to them, this hearse was not owned by a funeral home and therefore the respect to the dead the mechanic was trying to show by not charging anything for the repair was not needed since his hearse was not currently being used to bring anyone to their finale resting place.
> 
> in other news: I've properly corrupted my new boyfriend into not seeing innocent little dolls anymore. Children's toys are to be zombiefied. Muhahahaha!


LOL. Congrats on corrupting your sweetepie! Is this a record for you? :googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

I've decided that, in my new aquarium (coming this next weekend), I will attempt to breed Discordipinna griessingeri. If I can succeed, I'll be one of, if not the first person to ever do it. 

In addition to being good for the environment, it would bring me loads of $$$ if I can raise the fry to adulthood. Each fish is anywhere from $100 to $200, and a successful clutch would likely bring 10-20 fish. 

This had better work.


----------



## Headless

Had an amazing day - caught up with old friend, had lunch with gorgeous man and sensational daughter - went shopping and bought Halloween stuff.... PERFECT DAY!


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> I've decided that, in my new aquarium (coming this next weekend), I will attempt to breed Discordipinna griessingeri. If I can succeed, I'll be one of, if not the first person to ever do it.
> 
> In addition to being good for the environment, it would bring me loads of $$$ if I can raise the fry to adulthood. Each fish is anywhere from $100 to $200, and a successful clutch would likely bring 10-20 fish.
> 
> This had better work.


Gobies are such entertaining animals. I looked this one up and it's a very striking fish. Are they difficult to raise?


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> Gobies are such entertaining animals. I looked this one up and it's a very striking fish. Are they difficult to raise?


Most of this specific species won't eat prepared foods, so I will be hatching brine shrimp twice a day. Raising them from fry will probably be fairly challenging, but not overly so. What I'm worried about is being able to find them in the 65 gallon tank. They are only 1" long at the largest. :googly:


----------



## The Watcher

Good Luck with the fish.


----------



## Hairazor

AR you are resourceful. If anyone can make the fish thing work I' m sure it's you.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Hairazor said:


> AR you are resourceful. If anyone can make the fish thing work I' m sure it's you.


:jol: I echo Hair's thoughts as well. You can do this AR, I feel confident in your abilities!!! Those fishes don't stand a chance against your nuturing commandments! These fish are your B's.....just kidding, they are your fishes....
You Can Do It!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Heh, thanks guys! I contacted a guy out in the Philippians about if he can collect 4 or them for me, but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dude... The beefy nacho burrito taco bell.... STARVING for it. Does it look as scrumptious to anyone else as it does me???


----------



## Evil Queen

My son, who works at Taco Bell, says it's delicious.


----------



## aquariumreef

Eww, tacobell.


----------



## Lord Homicide

It's Tastes good... No?


----------



## aquariumreef

No.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Bah... Sounds good right now!


----------



## Lord Homicide

The bachelorette Emily SUCKS. My fiancée watches it therefore I do also


----------



## N. Fantom

Lord Homicide said:


> Dude... The beefy nacho burrito taco bell.... STARVING for it. Does it look as scrumptious to anyone else as it does me???


I just saw a commercial for it and OMG yes! I want one right now.


----------



## debbie5

Back from camping. Super hot & humid. I'm tired. Had a great time.


----------



## debbie5

Mmm..fast food. http://www.tacobell.com/food/menuitem/Beefy-Nacho-Burrito


----------



## Lord Homicide

N. Fantom said:


> I just saw a commercial for it and OMG yes! I want one right now.


Oh good... I thought it was the Steel Reserve... Looks awesome huh??


----------



## N. Fantom

Lord Homicide said:


> Oh good... I thought it was the Steel Reserve... Looks awesome huh??


Yep. I love anything smothered in their nacho cheese.


----------



## aquariumreef

N. Fantom said:


> Yep. I love anything smothered in their nacho cheese.


That food is a one-way ticket to a heart attack, young sir.


----------



## Lord Homicide

aquariumreef said:


> That food is a one-way ticket to a heart attack, young sir.


Sounds like my chick... Never hurts just every now and then...


----------



## N. Fantom

aquariumreef said:


> That food is a one-way ticket to a heart attack, young sir.


Haha, I know, but it's ok. I have 3 hour swim team practice tomorrow night to work it off.


----------



## aquariumreef

Hmmph.

The sun is too bright here. I mean seriously, I shouldn't be able to go outside an take photos at 10:30 at night.


----------



## Headless

Ahhhhh Alaska........ Not for the light sleepers I suspect.

I'll take one of those heart attack tickets - doesn't look half bad - and everything in moderation. I'll probably die of too much chardonnay before the fast foot gets me....

My mother's birthday today - I remembered at about 3:30 am this morning - stopped off to buy a nice BIG bunch of flowers on the way home from work and Shane is cooking Roast Pork, Roast Potato & Carrot and steamed veggies with gravy. For dessert it's an Apple and Berry Pie. YUM!!!!! Smells pretty darn good I can tell you.


----------



## scareme

Headless said:


> Ahhhhh Alaska........ Not for the light sleepers I suspect.
> 
> I'll take one of those heart attack tickets - doesn't look half bad - and everything in moderation. I'll probably die of too much chardonnay before the fast foot gets me....
> 
> My mother's birthday today - I remembered at about 3:30 am this morning - stopped off to buy a nice BIG bunch of flowers on the way home from work and Shane is cooking Roast Pork, Roast Potato & Carrot and steamed veggies with gravy. For dessert it's an Apple and Berry Pie. YUM!!!!! Smells pretty darn good I can tell you.


Sounds good, what time should I be there? And I'll bring a candle for mum's b-day.


----------



## Headless

Awww Scareme you would be most welcome - but it's all gone now. By the way - the pork crackle was pretty amazing as well. He's a keeper that Shane!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Another super humid day. Last night, the dog was exhausted from his stay at the kennel (I think everyone barks & keeps him awake)...I felt sorry for him so I folded up a cotton sleeping bag, put a fan on it...the dog knew exactly what I was "getting at". He curled up & went right to sleep. The house looks like you dropped a bomb in it. Need to unpack & clean up. Oh yay.


----------



## debbie5

Hahhahaaa! My father just stopped by, looked at the living room and said, " Oh, Jesus....".


----------



## IMU

My prop gift was boxed up and dropped off at UPS for shipment. It should arrive at its intended address on Friday. Let's hope it travels well.

In other news, my window sticker I ordered arrived but had so much trouble putting it on I ended up having to tear it off and throwing it away. Haven't decided if I'll order another one and try again.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Tomorrow My sis, her husband, and I take off for Chicago...and then to MI. In truth, I'm more excited about Chicago then Michigan. Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## RoxyBlue

After seeing that picture of the nacho cheesy burrito, I think it entirely appropriate that May 29 is Learn About Composting Day, because that's what I would do with that gross looking pile of meat and cheese


----------



## aquariumreef

Roxy, that is just nasty. :googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide

haha, hilarious


----------



## debbie5

Taco Bell = you should not have to pay for food that does not stay within your body for more than a 1/2 hour.
Nuf said.


----------



## Pumpkin5

debbie5 said:


> Taco Bell = you should not have to pay for food that does not stay within your body for more than a 1/2 hour.
> Nuf said.


:jol: But it is a cheap alternative to a colonic.....


----------



## The Watcher

Everything we buy at the store is just as bad as that burrito. If we knew how many recalls there is on stuff we have already consumed. It would give half the people panic attacks.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> Taco Bell = you should not have to pay for food that does not stay within your body for more than a 1/2 hour.
> Nuf said.


Does Taco Bell actually sell anything that is real food?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You guys are cracking me up:jol:


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yesterday the Rockies beat the Astros twice in a double header (9-7 and 7-6) 
And that means....TACOS!










TACO BELL DEAL: Every time the Colorado Rockies score (7) or more runs in a complete game, visit any participating area Taco Bell Restaurant the following day to receive (4) Tacos for $2 with the option to purchase a Medium Drink for .50 cents between the hours of (4:00 - 6:00 p.m.)


----------



## debbie5

Mad cow in a crunchy shell. Mmmmm.


----------



## aquariumreef

In semi-other news this "Buffalo Wild Wings" restaurant is overpriced junk.


----------



## Draik41895

4 projects lined up for that head: Old school joker lips, new joker lips, monkey mouth a la planet of the apes, and then I wanna take a huge jump and try my hand at a Nemesis mask from resident evil. maybe a few zombie related things in between as well. Ive been complimented on my sculpting skills before I had finished my first big project there. they were asking for tips before I knew whats up! In other words, I dont mean to brag, but apparently im really good. Point is I hope they all work out well.

Post-con downtime is almost as bad as post-halloween downtime. Im planning on having a table in the artist alley next year selling drawings and paintings, some of my zombie pics, as well as props that ive made. 

cant sleep.


----------



## aquariumreef

Or better yet, make one of these.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## aquariumreef

I don't get it.


----------



## Headless

hahahaha zombie nuts - cute.

Went to a training session this morning to learn about Excel. I wasn't sure whether to book in for the beginner or intermediate class - I picked the wrong one. Oh well.

Have the morning off tomorrow so will be getting back into the study mode and try to get these last two assignments finished. 

Right now though - I need a wine.


----------



## aquariumreef

Headless said:


> Right now though - I need a wine.


WHY ARE YOU NEVER HOME YOU DON'T LOVE ME.

How's that wine for ya? :googly:


----------



## Headless

LOL nice try AR but I need way more wine than that.....


----------



## TarotByTara

Why am I thinking about the man who came into the room at my eye doctor's and gave me an exam back in 2006? I remember how he saw how nervous I was and gently touched my cheek with the back of his hand. It was so sweet. 

Really strange how some moments stick with u like that.


----------



## Headless

hmmm I'm not quite sure what to say about that one.....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

...yeah me neither. 

in other news, I'm just sitting in my jammies tapping on my keyboard. We leave for the airport in just a few hours. Chicago here I come!

And AR, I love that makeup used in Phantom of the Opera! It'll be cool to see what you can come up with!


----------



## Headless

Have fun in Chicago DA.

Darned hiccups..... Off to suck on a teaspoon full of sugar.......


----------



## The Watcher

Sounds like you might need another trip to the eye doctor?


----------



## debbie5

Neighbors put up two more signs in their windows, "talking" to me..for a total of three signs. (They were told by the cops to not talk to me or risk arrest.) 
Wack jobs.
"Debbie, stop touching my reflectors and stay off my property" (If I hit the reflector when backing out the car, I take it down for the rest of the day, since its stiff metal & doesn't bend. I don't need to scratch my car on any more of their crap. The reflector is on the boundary line, which doesn't belong to them or me, so they cannot put things on it). 
and "Debbie. set a good example for your kids." Whatever that means. Apparently now, drunks whose loser-pothead son works making pizzas can give me parenting tips via a window. That is purely a way to dig at me...who the hell brings kids into the argument? My kids are polite, well mannered & get good grades (mostly). Is that the best they can bring to the table?? NICE. 
I have a plan....an evil plan. A legal, evil plan.


----------



## Hauntiholik

A Man Crashes His Truck Into a Taco Bell After They Forget One of His 99-Cent Tacos


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 30th is....
* National Mint Julep Day

* Water a Flower Day

* My Bucket's Got A Hole In It Day





* National Senior Fitness Day


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> Neighbors put up two more signs in their windows, "talking" to me..for a total of three signs. (They were told by the cops to not talk to me or risk arrest.)
> Wack jobs.
> "Debbie, stop touching my reflectors and stay off my property" (If I hit the reflector when backing out the car, I take it down for the rest of the day, since its stiff metal & doesn't bend. I don't need to scratch my car on any more of their crap. The reflector is on the boundary line, which doesn't belong to them or me, so they cannot put things on it).
> and "Debbie. set a good example for your kids." Whatever that means. Apparently now, drunks whose loser-pothead son works making pizzas can give me parenting tips via a window. That is purely a way to dig at me...who the hell brings kids into the argument? My kids are polite, well mannered & get good grades (mostly). Is that the best they can bring to the table?? NICE.
> I have a plan....an evil plan. A legal, evil plan.


Ah, the good old days, where neighbors argue via window-signs. Next time you take down the reflector, throw it through a window, then drive away like a bat outta h**l. As far as "set a good example for your kids" isn't that kinda like the pot (head) calling the kettle black? I mean seriously, what kind of example did they set that their kid is a drug addict? I know some people think marijuana isn't a drug, and don't really like to debate it online, but it is not legal to sell it except in select states in the U.S., and then it's supposed to be for medicinal purposes only. So every time your neighbor's kid gets high, he's technically breaking the law.

I'm sitting here laughing hysterically at the basic insanity that some people display, especially when instructed by law enforcement not to do something. Your neighbors were told not to communicate with you, which they took to mean don't talk to you. So now, they post ridiculous signs in the window, thinking that they're getting away with something. When in all honesty, a cop would put cuffs on them for violating a no contact order.

I do not miss my former drunky neighbors at all.


----------



## The Watcher

Debbie5 since they can't talk to you just take the reflector with you. I mean they can't ask for it back. I would also get a pictures of every sign. Cause some where down the road you are going to end up in court. Putting it off and letting it eat at you isn't good for you. Been through this, the first time I didn't have the kids so I didn't need to try and be a example. Clear that up myself without the cops, much easier. The last time the cops came for not just me, but 2 other neighbors. The spca came out several times, they determined the dogs were being miss treated didn't have a proper living area, but they left them right their anyway. After 40 trips by the police, she went to court 5 times and come away with a prayer for justice every time. The last time I went, the judge asked me what I was there for. I told him I wasn't sure. I said there are at least 3 unserved papers. So not sure which one this is for. The DA explained to the judge. I told the Judge I asked the police chief did the judge have a eye for here. I wish he would just buy candy like the rest of us. Cause between the neighbors and me. She had 5 prayer for justice. Well, After that he said she could no longer own any animals on her property. She left the county. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

In other news, it's a bit warm here

Ever look at your calendar and wonder how it got so filled up so fast? Here's what I have for the next couple of weeks: Search Committe meeting tonight (our choir director has resigned and I'm on the committee to help find a replacement), choir practice Thursday, farewell party for choir director Friday, four hour rehearsal Saturday with cast for the two G&S shows coming up in June followed by Haiti Benefit Concert at church Saturday evening, one or two church services on Sunday morning, Monday I have off for good behavior D), then final rehearsals for the G&S shows begin Tuesday evening and every evening through opening night on Friday.

Good thing I didn't have a life already planned:jol:


----------



## debbie5

I literally have 2 albums full of pics, as this has been going on for a year. Its making hubby & Me frazzled, especially since "taking the high road" and not doing/saying anything back is not in my genetic makeup....


----------



## IMU

debbie5 said:


> I have a plan....an evil plan. A legal, evil plan.


Look ... another neighbor from hell story:
http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/47613516/ns/today-today_news/#.T8ZawlKqYTU


----------



## The Watcher

Ok the TV is gone. As we are suppose to get 2 to 4 inches of rain by 5pm.


----------



## aquariumreef

Good morning, I'm still sleepy.


----------



## Draik41895

balls


----------



## Pumpkin5

Draik41895 said:


> balls


:jol: Hhhmmmm....balls?....just balls?.....


----------



## typoagain

The wife is headed to Ok for a family reunion this weekend. (Her mothers side of the family) She is taking the baby with her. I can't go because I have to work all three nights this weekend for a total of 36+ hours.

Is it wrong because I am looking forward to 3 quite days alone even though I will not have the time to do anything?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Nothing wrong with enjoying some quiet time, regardless of how you spend it. Everyone needs a little of that now and then just to stay sane


----------



## aquariumreef

Dark Angel 27 said:


> And AR, I love that makeup used in Phantom of the Opera! It'll be cool to see what you can come up with!


Me too!  But I have no skills in carving, so I'll just leave that with Draike.


----------



## Hauntiholik

typoagain said:


> Is it wrong because I am looking forward to 3 quite days alone even though I will not have the time to do anything?


Enjoy the quiet time while you can.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I literally can not find my printer. We've unpacked everything, and I don't remember if we actually ever packed it. I was planning to work on a tombstone, but I can't print off the epitaph now.


----------



## The Watcher

Well we got 6 inches of rain in about 3 hours and it's still pouring. So the weather man is still prefect for being wrong!


----------



## Spooky1

Guess I need to get off my butt and go mow the lawn.


----------



## aquariumreef

Poor tortoise got stuck in a log.


----------



## Pumpkin5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I literally can not find my printer. We've unpacked everything, and I don't remember if we actually ever packed it. I was planning to work on a tombstone, but I can't print off the epitaph now.


:jol: How are you at 'free hand' my friend????


----------



## debbie5

Drunkies yelling out the door at me tonight...and I earned a 4th sign in their window: "Debbie: I saw you touching the reflector at 6:45pm 5/30/12". 
Yes, I moved it as it was hanging over the property line & would scratch my car as I backed out...(sigh). I wish they would just die.


----------



## Zurgh

I got nothin'... sept' for POLY-SAT-NUKES and wide array Anti-Gamma-Ray Lasers at my disposal... Lite duty piloting the Orbital Fort, for me... Gone to check up on the ol' Mercury mines...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Deb, those people are insane.


----------



## ladysherry

Debbie, I sorry about your neighbors but I would probably do something like put a prop figure leering out the window at them. Then laugh my butt off when they first see it .


----------



## Zurgh

Deb, send them a Molotov cocktail, on the(re) house, family sized... :googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm gonna make fried cheese sticks tomarrow. Anyone have a good batter recipe? I can't stand breadcrumbs, but prefer a smoother one. Kinda closer to a corndog stype, but not so sweet.


----------



## aquariumreef

Being friends with the lounge rats means getting to make mean comments to people.


----------



## Headless

AR - stop making mean comments to people - it's most unbecoming! LOL

Oh Deb - your neighbors are just the worst. I am so lucky I've never had to put up with this sort of rubbish from a neighbor before - I can only imagine how hard it must be to face up to all this day after day. I hope some sort of end is in sight.

It was actually a really lovely day here today - sunny - not exactly warm but a sunny day is always something to lift the spirits. I am however just so frustrated by my job. Being back in the role after 7 weeks dealing with people who are efficient and professional just makes me depressed. The fact that the wage is just average as well makes it even worse. Ahhh well - suck it up princess.....


----------



## aquariumreef

Headless said:


> AR - stop making mean comments to people - it's most unbecoming! LOL


Hmmph, surviving in the lounge requires you to be more animal than man. :googly: I'd provide a quote from there to show that, but half of them are about ladies and the other are telling people to GT*O, ST*U, ect.

In other news, I found some clay. Decided to make a puppet.


----------



## debbie5

Found some Quisp cereal. Nomnom. Massaged the dog & enjoyed his "OOhhh...THAT"S the spot!" happy face & stretching as I did it. Finally found some grape tomato plants & rosemary. Still washing laundry from camping. After almost a year of being missing, Grace's front tooth is finally coming in...so no more Hee Haw look. And no matter how much I try to shake it off, the neighbors really wreck my day. They are in 2nd degree harassment territory, and hubby & I are ready to file. In my state, there is NO LAW that protects you from harassment based on gender, orientation, disability etc. so they can scream at me as much as they want. It's only if they put up a swastika, noose, or burn a cross in my yard that the law really kicks in. I think its amazign that you can be mocked in your own house by neighbors, and there is no law regarding it.


----------



## debbie5

I'd just like to be the first to say: HAPPY JUNE!
Yeah- so it's not for a few more hours, but you REALLY know it's summer when June hits. Unless you are down-under...sorry. LOL.


----------



## TarotByTara

It's payday and I'm hungry. Com'on, noon. I require copious amounts of nom.


----------



## Spooky1

Back to work after a long Memorial day weekend. Now I get to play catch up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> I'm gonna make fried cheese sticks tomarrow. Anyone have a good batter recipe? I can't stand breadcrumbs, but prefer a smoother one. Kinda closer to a corndog stype, but not so sweet.


There are recipes for beer batter that should be perfect for what you have in mind. It gives a coating more like a tempura batter and fries up really well.


----------



## Hauntiholik

New hire: I got my first assignment
Me: I saw that. They tossed you into the fire with that one. It's rather involved.
New hire: no, it looks really simple. It won't take me long.
Me: Really? I looked at it. Good luck.

If it's so simple, then why are you bothering me every five minutes and during my lunch break???? Sink or swim buddy.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Gotta love being the innocent bystander during a freeway drag race


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> There are recipes for beer batter that should be perfect for what you have in mind. It gives a coating more like a tempura batter and fries up really well.


Beer batter on halibut. :wub:

I'll see what I can do, parent's aren't home so... :googly:


----------



## IMU

Here is what UPS delivered today from my friend Fick!!!!



















Thanks a bunch! I tried to get a picture of Rio with his collar on but he has a bit too much hair. 

Love the Pirate touches she added! Now the whole family are Pirates!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aww, that's adorable, IMU! What a perfect gift for a pirate dog


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> Beer batter on halibut. :wub:
> 
> I'll see what I can do, parent's aren't home so... :googly:


Damn, now I'm wanting some fish and chips!

Beer batter is also good for deep fried vegetables. I've used it with zucchini and it's completely fantabulous.


----------



## Hairazor

I always find beer batter a good choice. I have used it for both vegies and fish.


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> Damn, now I'm wanting some fish and chips!
> 
> Beer batter is also good for deep fried vegetables. I've used it with zucchini and it's completely fantabulous.


Fried zucchini?  The only way to eat those is in a zucchini crisp. :wub:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Wow, I love the dog collar....oops! Sorry IMU, Rio probably doesn't know he's a dog either....my mistake! Any pictures of the four legged person with or without the collar? I love puppies, minis or supersized.


----------



## scareme

I'm catching up on several days of posts again...



Goblin said:


>


I love it! Someone had a little material, a lot of time, and even more imagnation. Sounds like the makings of a haunter to me.



TarotByTara said:


> Why am I thinking about the man who came into the room at my eye doctor's and gave me an exam back in 2006? I remember how he saw how nervous I was and gently touched my cheek with the back of his hand. It was so sweet.
> 
> Really strange how some moments stick with u like that.


Since the topic is Unstructured Thoughts, I thought this fit in perfectly. Unstructured, indeed.



RoxyBlue said:


> In other news, it's a bit warm here
> 
> Ever look at your calendar and wonder how it got so filled up so fast? Here's what I have for the next couple of weeks: Search Committe meeting tonight (our choir director has resigned and I'm on the committee to help find a replacement), choir practice Thursday, farewell party for choir director Friday, four hour rehearsal Saturday with cast for the two G&S shows coming up in June followed by Haiti Benefit Concert at church Saturday evening, one or two church services on Sunday morning, Monday I have off for good behavior D), then final rehearsals for the G&S shows begin Tuesday evening and every evening through opening night on Friday.
> 
> Good thing I didn't have a life already planned:jol:


I know what you mean. My calendar is so packed. Today, watch some TV, read, take breathing treatments. Tomorrow, take breathing treatments, watch some TV, bring in the mail, so I'll need another breathing treatment. read some more. Sprinkle in some laundry and light houskeeping, and I've got a full week. I'm crocheting while I'm watching TV, so it's really more exciting than it sounds. Whoo hoo! Life in the fast lane. 

I've been watching the Hatfields & McCoys on the History channel, but it sounds like debbie has been living it. The scarey part about that is one of your daughters is going to fall in love with their son. But don't stand in the way of true love debbie. Tragic results.


----------



## IMU

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Wow, I love the dog collar....oops! Sorry IMU, Rio probably doesn't know he's a dog either....my mistake! Any pictures of the four legged person with or without the collar? I love puppies, minis or supersized.


Here he is wearing his new collar and telling me to "Leave me the hell alone, it's MINE now!"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: OH!!! He is adorable! Is he an Australian Shepherd?


----------



## PirateLady

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: OH!!! He is adorable! Is he an Australian Shepherd?


Yes for the most part... when we got him from the rescue they said he was part australian shepherd and border collie... very large version.... Vet seems to think he has some Retriever in him because of his laid back attitude and size.. 105 pounds worth of a lap dog... LOL


----------



## Pumpkin5

scareme said:


> I've been watching the Hatfields & McCoys on the History channel, but it sounds like debbie has been living it. The scarey part about that is one of your daughters is going to fall in love with their son. But don't stand in the way of true love debbie. Tragic results.


:jol: Scareme, I hope your breathing is getting easier, I know those treatments can really help. Have you got your own nebulizer? And my husband is addicted to the _History Channel_...Our DVR records about every single broadcast on that network. Have you ever watched _Person of Interest_? I absolutely love that show, and the two main characters are so great. If you haven't watched it you should give it a go. On a scarier note, I feel so sorry for Debbie...having neighbors like she does stresses me...I don't understand such negative and mean people like her neighbors. I am lucky... I love my neighbors.


----------



## Pumpkin5

PirateLady said:


> Yes for the most part... when we got him from the rescue they said he was part australian shepherd and border collie... very large version.... Vet seems to think he has some Retriever in him because of his laid back attitude and size.. 105 pounds worth of a lap dog... LOL


:jol:He is so sweet! My sister bred Border Collies for awhile and my other sister has always had Australian Shepherds. We were horse people and it seems like everyone at the horse shows had Australian Shepherds. I like the mixture, Rio looks like the best of all the breeds. Thanks for posting his picture. I would have 100 dogs if I didn't think my husband would divorce me because of all the dog hair. (I have 3 dogs now)  
P.S. Oh, and 2 cats...let's not forget the cats.....


----------



## scareme

PirateLady said:


> Yes for the most part... when we got him from the rescue they said he was part australian shepherd and border collie... very large version.... Vet seems to think he has some Retriever in him because of his laid back attitude and size.. 105 pounds worth of a lap dog... LOL


Very pretty dog. I was thinking he might have some Blue Healer in him. Kind-of looks like my sister's dog. They can tell him "Get the horses." and he'll go out to pasture and bring in their 4 horses.


----------



## scareme

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Scareme, I hope your breathing is getting easier, I know those treatments can really help. Have you got your own nebulizer? And my husband is addicted to the _History Channel_...Our DVR records about every single broadcast on that network. Have you ever watched _Person of Interest_? I absolutely love that show, and the two main characters are so great. If you haven't watched it you should give it a go. On a scarier note, I feel so sorry for Debbie...having neighbors like she does stresses me...I don't understand such negative and mean people like her neighbors. I am lucky... I love my neighbors.


Just got a new nebulizer 2 weeks ago. It's about the size of a double stack of playing cards, and has a battery pack. The first one we got years ago was the size of a small suitcase. It's funny how the longer things are around, the smaller they can make them. Too bad they can't do the same thing with people.  The longer I stay around, the larger I get. 

I love the History Channel. I'll have to look for "Person of Intrest" I love "American Pickers". I grew up about 2 hours north of their shop. Some time I'll have to go check it out. My Dad would have loved them. We always called him a pack rat, I guess he was just a picker ahead of his time.

And I'm lucky with my neighbors too. Just yesterday one gave me a big bag of apricots, so I baked him an apricot cobbler and sent it over to his house last night. He called to say he was eating cobbler with ice cream and watching Hatfields & McCoys. lol


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have the flu, and no patience for people. Can't kill people with chemicals, but i can try to kill the flu with Theraflu or Whiskey. Either way, I'm gonna have some awesome dreams tonight!


----------



## Pumpkin5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I have the flu, and no patience for people. Can't kill people with chemicals, but i can try to kill the flu with Theraflu or Whiskey. Either way, I'm gonna have some awesome dreams tonight!


:jol:Sorry you are feeling sick BioHazard, I hope the drugs/booze helps you feel better and gives you funk-a-delic dreams! Hope you feel better soon... Maybe it's going around...I woke up with a sore throat this morning...boo.....


----------



## Blackrose1978

What an awesome day! My zombie makeup came out great on the kids for the zombie kick off party at the library.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Blackrose1978 said:


> What an awesome day! My zombie makeup came out great on the kids for the zombie kick off party at the library.


And you did take pictures didnt you?


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bone Dancer said:


> And you did take pictures didnt you?


:jol: Thanks for taking the words out of my mouth. Sorry Blackrose..but you know what picture 'Ho's' we all are here on the forum.


----------



## Spooky1

IMU, I love the dog collar. I'm sure Rio will wear it proudly.


----------



## Hairazor

Blackrose, Zombie party at the library, how awesome is that?


----------



## aquariumreef

Delishus dinner of pancakes with blueberry syrup and sausages.


----------



## aquariumreef

Tis ibuprofen knockes me ff ny feet.

Edit: Wow, and apparently I fail at spelling when on it. :googly:


----------



## Headless

Oh Deb those neighbors....... I feel sick to my stomach every time I read about them. I hope there is a reasonable solution soon.

Love the dog collar - and especially the dog. Nawwww cute pic.

Good luck with killing those germs Bio - I tried it with wine but it didn't work out so well.

We are heading off tomorrow to visit with Shane's dad for the weekend. It's going to be a bit of an ugly trip - 11 hour return journey and done in two days as I have to work again on Monday. But at least we are doing something other than sitting at home. Planning to take the camera and take photos along the way. Fingers crossed the weather is kind enough.


----------



## debbie5

Its really cold here this morning, but I have all the windows open. I love it.

I hopefully will get an email about an audition...gonna see if my youngest gets to play in a private, older-kid's orchestra. Because she's good at the violin and plays at the higher level, I hope they don't hold her back due to her age. Her school teacher will not let her play at her level, but instead makes her play beginner's music, which she finds frustrating, so I hope this works out for her. She loves a challenge.


----------



## randomr8

Happy Friday Morning! This is going up for auction. You know you want it!

coin-operated-mortuary-scene


----------



## IMU

Why is it that someone who doesn't have an civil/structural engineering degree (me) can read, interpret and understand blueprints but someone who is an expert (company hired to BUILD the thing) doesn't? Am I missing something? Is it because I don't have piece of paper that 'proves' I'm smart?


----------



## Hairazor

Cleaning Fairy? Creepy!!

http://bcove.me/zynvex41


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 1st is....
* Pen Pal Day

* Flip a Coin Day

* National Go Barefoot Day

* National Hazelnut Cake Day

* National Donut Day - This holiday was started back in 1938 as a way to raise money for the Chicago Salvation Army, and to aid the needy during the Great Depression. The holiday was also to honor the Salvation Army “Lassies” of World War I, who handed out doughnuts to the men behind the front lines during times of war.

If you have a LaMars Donuts near you, they are giving out free donuts!


----------



## Spooky1

randomr8 said:


> Happy Friday Morning! This is going up for auction. You know you want it!
> 
> coin-operated-mortuary-scene


That's bizarre. I can't imagine who would be feeding their coins into a machine to see a mortuary scene a 100 years ago. Maybe Goths have been around longer than we thought.  It also seems an macabre coincidence that the auction house is named "Skinner".


----------



## debbie5

I WANT A CLEANING FAIRY!!

damn...I'll post her bail....


----------



## Pumpkin5

Hauntiholik said:


> June 1st is....
> * Pen Pal Day
> 
> * Flip a Coin Day
> 
> * National Go Barefoot Day
> 
> * National Hazelnut Cake Day
> 
> * National Donut Day - This holiday was started back in 1938 as a way to raise money for the Chicago Salvation Army, and to aid the needy during the Great Depression. The holiday was also to honor the Salvation Army "Lassies" of World War I, who handed out doughnuts to the men behind the front lines during times of war.
> 
> If you have a LaMars Donuts near you, they are giving out free donuts!


:jol: Awwww! I use to have penpals! Hhhmmmmm, I wonder where they are now?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

some random shots of my kids:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Soooo, Jeff, did you get a new camera or what?
I guess now days parents don't carry that long line of photos in thier wallets anymore. They have them on there smart phones. So how many gigs is on your phone Jeff.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

new camera and only 16 gig, but it's a fast card! lol

Did you get your fire started? I did...brrrrr!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your kids are adorable, Jeff. Good thing they take after their mother:googly::kisskin:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thank you Roxy...you are probably right on that call!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hmmmm - caught Joe in the wood pile!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Severe thunderstorm warnings and tornado warnings in effect in our area at the moment. That could really put a crimp in my choir's year-end party plans tonight.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hairazor said:


> Cleaning Fairy? Creepy!!
> 
> http://bcove.me/zynvex41


Is she at all related to the recycling fairy ?


----------



## Hairazor

Good question Evil A


----------



## Draik41895

So I'm not gonna say that the miami zombie thing means that its the start of the zombie apocalypse, but the movies always start out with a few random attacks, nobody thought anything of. A few months from now everything would be in chaos and they'll say "everyone thought it was just some guy on drugs".

I'm not crazy, but I'm keeping my knives near my bed


----------



## aquariumreef

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> some random shots of my kids: ...


Holy hotspots, batman! :googly:

I think your camera is exposing the background correctly, and leaving the kids like ghosts.


----------



## aquariumreef

Draik41895 said:


> So I'm not gonna say that the miami zombie thing means that its the start of the zombie apocalypse, but the movies always start out with a few random attacks, nobody thought anything of. A few months from now everything would be in chaos and they'll say "everyone thought it was just some guy on drugs".
> 
> I'm not crazy, but I'm keeping my knives near my bed


...knives? When there is a hoard of zombies attacking you, you'll use knives?


----------



## RoxyBlue

rumbling thunder = not very happy dog

Now we have flash flood warnings. I go over one river and one low-lying stream area on my commute home. Maybe I need to put water wings on the car...:googly:


----------



## TarotByTara

Ahhh... Thunderstorms are a'comin. Seksi.


----------



## The Watcher

We got the T storms also. But I am home and just need to vacuum the pool. Then I have to get a coat of stain and ploy on some trim for Sundays job.


----------



## aquariumreef

Lucky <_<


----------



## N. Fantom

Draik41895 said:


> So I'm not gonna say that the miami zombie thing means that its the start of the zombie apocalypse, but the movies always start out with a few random attacks, nobody thought anything of. A few months from now everything would be in chaos and they'll say "everyone thought it was just some guy on drugs".
> 
> I'm not crazy, but I'm keeping my knives near my bed


Your not crazy. Just imagine if the "zombie" disease and that flesh eating disease that's been everywhere on the news recently got combined. Then we would be having a real zombie apocalypse, complete with rotting zombies.


----------



## debbie5

..and I'd bring the chips for all the dip!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: You guys are so funny....zombies...ha, ha, ha.......:zombie:


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm making chocolate chip cookies.

And the mess my sister is making is really bugging me. WHY CAN SHE NOT CLEAN UP THE NASTY TOMATO PASTE SHE LEFT ON THE IRON SKILLET? :angry:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

because it bothers YOU!


----------



## debbie5

Hahhahaa!!


----------



## IMU

Yeah ... my surprise gift was delivered today and it made it in one piece! Pics to be posted in the Showroom later ... or so I've been told!


----------



## N. Fantom

So I just found out a cool tidbit of information about my family history, I'm a Mccoy. As in the infamous Hatfields and Mccoys


----------



## Hairazor

N.Fantom, that otta thrill you no end


----------



## aquariumreef

I got a little majano anemone today for free.


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> Severe thunderstorm warnings and tornado warnings in effect in our area at the moment. That could really put a crimp in my choir's year-end party plans tonight.


Freakn water in my basement puts a cramp in the magaritas. Window well filled up. Hope your party went better.


----------



## debbie5

I think we need a Friday night chat....


----------



## N. Fantom

^I'm down with that!


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm eating cookies so I can't right now.


----------



## N. Fantom

^Your eating cookies man! There is no need for a frowny face!


----------



## aquariumreef

You're right. 

These cookies are like 6" diameter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The bad weather did not deter a great party with great people and great food. It was great


----------



## aquariumreef

Sounds like it was fun Roxy... why weren't we invited?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What, you didn't get the invitation in the mail? Whatever could have happened?


----------



## SterchCinemas

First time posting to this particular thread, so I guess this is the best time to start. My best friend is moving to Washington state, which is all the way across the country. Im utterly distraught. I said goodbye to her today. You never know what you have until its gone, i guess. -Back to your regularly scheduled thread-


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> What, you didn't get the invitation in the mail? Whatever could have happened?


Hmmph, I'm starting to think you never even invited me. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I guess maybe "Aquariumreef, Alaska, USA" wasn't a good enough mailing address


Sterch, having a good friend move away is always a bit sad. Thanks to cyberspace, you can still keep up with one another, but it's never quite the same as being able to see someone face to face.


----------



## aquariumreef

:laugh:

In other news, my grandpa is officially done driving school buses now. He drove the same rout in Minnesota for 19 years.


----------



## Zurgh

RoxyBlue said:


> ...Sterch, having a good friend move away is always a bit sad. Thanks to cyberspace, you can still keep up with one another, but it's never quite the same as being able to see someone face to face.


Ditto, RoxyB...

In other Anti-News, I just 'accidentally' released another deadly mutant into the environment,... again,... oops... perhaps this one will cancel out one of the Other 5...

Oh, Mr. Coconut wanted someone here to know that "The eye of the rake, doth shake, even after thy quake"... :googly:


----------



## scareme

FE, those are some great pictures of some cute kids, but I know they aren't your kids. I know cause your kids are just babies. I remember you announcing their births just last week. Or was it last month? I know it wasn't that long ago. It can't have been that long ago. Could it?


----------



## scareme

Did any other nerds stay up watching the first History Bee tonight? I just love that kind of stuff. The only sad part was that there were no girls compeating. There must be some female history buffs out there. Maybe next year. Congrats Tajin!


----------



## aquariumreef

So I'm on the search for a recipe. I used to live in Fairbanks, and a lady would sell these delicious pastries in the entry to the Jo-Ann's. They were a waffle-printed (brownish) soft tube filled with a vanilla creme. She just sold them as vanilla tubes. Any idea what it was?


----------



## The Watcher

Saturday?????? They all look the same around here right now.


----------



## Hauntiholik

aquariumreef said:


> So I'm on the search for a recipe. I used to live in Fairbanks, and a lady would sell these delicious pastries in the entry to the Jo-Ann's. They were a waffle-printed (brownish) soft tube filled with a vanilla creme. She just sold them as vanilla tubes. Any idea what it was?


Sounds like a pizzelle cannoli.


----------



## debbie5

I'm really tired of being poor.


----------



## graveyardmaster

debbie5 said:


> I'm really tired of being poor.


put a little away every week and you will be amazed how it builds up debbie5,hope that helps!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I've decided to attempt to get some of the extra crap out of my shop, plus I want to build a vortex tunnel. I have almost everything I need. I will start a build thread as soon as I get started, because I want to see if I can do this. Toktorill, be prepared, I'm about to bug the crap out of you, lol!


----------



## debbie5

Slug-y day....rainy, dreary...everyone is taking turns snuggling the poodle, who is LOVING it....


----------



## N. Fantom

Getting ready to go to my schools formal at a country club. God I hate dress shirts!


----------



## aquariumreef

Hauntiholik said:


> Sounds like a pizzelle cannoli.


Hmmm, I don't think it's that, but we're getting close! It was a pretty thick, like 1/8-1/4 thick and soft even after she made them.

@N. Fantom C'mon, dress shirts are amazing. 

And in other news I went to bed just as the sun was rising yesterday. Granted, then sun started rising at 4:00 am. And then I thought I left the dog out so had to go downstairs to see, then my pump on my aquarium started breaking, so I had to get up and fix that. All in all, I got a whole 6 hours of sleep still!


----------



## aquariumreef

Nothing like finding a 4" $60 tomini tang dried to your carpet.


----------



## Pumpkin5

aquariumreef said:


> Nothing like finding a 4" $60 tomini tang dried to your carpet.


:jol: Oh AR, I am so sorry about your tang!  Very sad news......


----------



## aquariumreef

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Oh AR, I am so sorry about your tang!  Very sad news......


I'm not sad, just disjointedness that I couldn't put him in the new tank. Thanks anyways though.

In other news on my search for this fabled desserts I ran into an adult website. Sooooooo nasty.


----------



## autumnghost

Must get through next weekend's two day craft show. Then I can concentrate on Halloween. I feel so far behind schedule.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got through the 3.5 hour rehearsal this morning without mishap, which means the violin gods must have been smiling upon me since I hadn't looked at the music in almost three weeks

Our choir concert this evening went very well and was a lot of fun, plus we raised some money for our church's medical mission to our sister parish in Haiti. All in all, a very tiring but good day


----------



## N. Fantom

Formal was the best night of my life! I totaly forgot about the suit i looked amazing in!


----------



## aquariumreef

Told you dress cloths are great.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

scareme said:


> Did any other nerds stay up watching the first History Bee tonight? I just love that kind of stuff. The only sad part was that there were no girls compeating. There must be some female history buffs out there. Maybe next year. Congrats Tajin!


Ok, I'll confess...I did watch the History Bee...I love that kind of stuff too. I wasn't quite sure how to take the pop culture questions, although I was amused (and not surprised) all the kids missed the Dallas question. I was really surprised they knew who MM was.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> some random shots of my kids:


Wow FE they are so cute! It seems like only yesterday you were announcing their births. Time goes by so fast! Thank you for sharing their pictures.


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm going to try and start saving my money for this guy. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-100...152?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231de67a10
It'd be really fun to restore.


----------



## Zurgh

I have decided to decide on that decision to decide, decided decisively, that perchance my mind will be made up to chose a choice choice of planning an aforementioned plotted course of action... whether or not, remains to be seen...but Chance and Fate are arguing about the details, while Destiny is going to be fashionably late to the meeting, and Lady Luck is on vacation...:googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

Zurgh, shut up and get your butt in chat.


----------



## Draik41895

aquariumreef said:


> ...knives? When there is a hoard of zombies attacking you, you'll use knives?


they arent kitchen knives, 2 daggers, 1 throwing knife, a small sword, and a machete. Also, "blades dont need reloading".

in other news, my hair is in cornrows


----------



## aquariumreef

But what about when the knives get rusty or break when you in the middle of fighting zombies? The best weapon I think would be to grown telekinetic powers.


----------



## aquariumreef

And in other news 180 (?) watts of light hurts like hello when flashed in your face. I actually felt the heat.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thank you pretty Ghoul...and it sure does!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Night everyone!


----------



## debbie5

AR- it's "clothEs". You are making me & Roxy nuts.


----------



## IMU

Gonna go watch the Ravens play ... FOOTB ... er ... I mean SOFTBALL today! Heck, at least its the Ravens and its for a good cause.


----------



## The Watcher

They should play the O's! That would be great.


----------



## N. Fantom

^Haha that would be awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue

June 3 is Repeat Day (I said "Repeat Day") 

Repeat Day (I said "Repeat Day") 

Repeat Day (I said "Repeat Day") 

Repeat Day (I said "Repeat Day")


----------



## debbie5

So The Child made it thru her 1st ever violin audition. She played rather well. Came home and as we were goign in the house, the Drunkie Woman said "Hello, Grace" to her. I calmly asked her to not speak to my children and she wigged out. I calmly explained why her speaking to them makes them uncomfortable, as they want nothing to do with her or this drama, and the police have told her twice she is not allowed to speak to us and she continued to wig out. I played her like a violin...she argues with the sophistication of a 14 year old, and I'm very comfortable with that. Life is good.


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> AR- it's "clothEs". You are making me & Roxy nuts.


Hmmph 

Morning everyone! I've got water changes today.


----------



## Evil Andrew

aquariumreef said:


> Hmmph


In the beginning of years, when the world was so new and all, and the Animals were just beginning to work for Man, there was a Camel, and he lived in the middle of a Howling Desert because he did not want to work; and besides, he was a Howler himself. So he ate sticks and thorns and tamarisks and milkweed and prickles, most 'scruciating idle........: )


----------



## debbie5

Evil Andrew said:


> In the beginning of years, when the world was so new and all, and the Animals were just beginning to work for Man, there was a Camel, and he lived in the middle of a Howling Desert because he did not want to work; and besides, he was a Howler himself. So he ate sticks and thorns and tamarisks and milkweed and prickles, most 'scruciating idle........: )


I just got schooled in poetry..had to look this one up


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats to Gracie for surviving her first violin audition!

Speaking of firsts, I had my first ever chocolate martini this evening - o...m...G! It was soooooo delicious! Unfortunately, I now have to retype everything at least three times because I also had a glass of wine with dinner and my fingers are stupid now:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Evil Andrew said:


> In the beginning of years, when the world was so new and all, and the Animals were just beginning to work for Man, there was a Camel, and he lived in the middle of a Howling Desert because he did not want to work; and besides, he was a Howler himself. So he ate sticks and thorns and tamarisks and milkweed and prickles, most 'scruciating idle........: )


Don't feel bad Debbie. I had to look it up myself. Rudyard Kipling; How the Camel Got His Hump.  http://www.online-literature.com/poe/167/


----------



## aquariumreef

As did I. 

In other news I am bored. No one home and I already cleaned. 

Oh, and I found a weird scab on my shoulder.


----------



## aquariumreef

Of course,everyone comes home as soon as I get dinner in the oven.


----------



## debbie5

I like those stories..thanks for sharing. Not sure how I missed them. I guess I was concentrating on reading all of Shel Silverstein to my kids when they were smaller. I really wish kids (even back when I was in school in the 70's & 80's) were still made to memorize at least some poems. Seems like poetry is dying....
On a tangent: I just watched "12 Angry Men"...I had never seen all of it. It reminds me of a time gone...where people could get angry, yet there were boundaries...civility...if someone got out of line, someone else strongly but in a mannerly way would reproach them..like when all the jurors got up from the table and silently turned their backs on the rantings of the bigoted juror. That would never happen today. When one juror mocks the other for his manners and asks "Why do you speak all polite and mannerly like that?" and he answers: "For the same reason you do not. It is how I was taught." Brilliant! (sigh)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> So The Child made it thru her 1st ever violin audition. She played rather well. Came home and as we were goign in the house, the Drunkie Woman said "Hello, Grace" to her. I calmly asked her to not speak to my children and she wigged out. I calmly explained why her speaking to them makes them uncomfortable, as they want nothing to do with her or this drama, and the police have told her twice she is not allowed to speak to us and she continued to wig out. I played her like a violin...she argues with the sophistication of a 14 year old, and I'm very comfortable with that. Life is good.


Hahahaha, your neighbors crack me up, Deb. You really need a voice activated recorder, so you can record this stuff and set up a way to let us listen to her hillbilly shenanigans. Geez, I'm so tired it's making me delirious.


----------



## aquariumreef

I've eaten 3 corn dogs, 2 pancakes with blueberry syrup, and a frozen pizza and I'm still hungry.

WHY STOMACH WHY?????????????????????


----------



## The Watcher

aquariumreef said:


> I've eaten 3 corn dogs, 2 pancakes with blueberry syrup, and a frozen pizza and I'm still hungry.
> 
> WHY STOMACH WHY?????????????????????


The why, is because it is all sugar and starch. That doesn't fill you up. You need some protein, fiber.


----------



## Zurgh

Spam sham, Clam jam, Ham & Lamb...


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> Slug-y day....rainy, dreary...everyone is taking turns snuggling the poodle, who is LOVING it....


LOL "Snuggling the Poodle"...... is that a metaphor for something??????



aquariumreef said:


> I'm going to try and start saving my money for this guy.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-100...152?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231de67a10
> It'd be really fun to restore.


So did you buy it?



RoxyBlue said:


> June 3 is Repeat Day (I said "Repeat Day")
> 
> Repeat Day (I said "Repeat Day")
> 
> Repeat Day (I said "Repeat Day")
> 
> Repeat Day (I said "Repeat Day")


Ummmm what?



debbie5 said:


> So The Child made it thru her 1st ever violin audition. She played rather well. Came home and as we were goign in the house, the Drunkie Woman said "Hello, Grace" to her. I calmly asked her to not speak to my children and she wigged out. I calmly explained why her speaking to them makes them uncomfortable, as they want nothing to do with her or this drama, and the police have told her twice she is not allowed to speak to us and she continued to wig out. I played her like a violin...she argues with the sophistication of a 14 year old, and I'm very comfortable with that. Life is good.


Oh Deb - those neighbors......... OMG.

Had a bit of reading to catch up on - actually I still have some reading to catch up on. 3 pages of posts.....

I did think of you all on the weekend and took some photos when we went to a cemetery during our weekend away. I've uploaded them to a gallery album on HF.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Birthday Girl and Big Brothers help with the candle this weekend.


----------



## debbie5

I'm off to chaperone a trip to a local cave system.My 8 year old kid *asked* me to chaperone.What kid wants their parent there!!?? LOL...off I go.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Birthday Girl and Big Brothers help with the candle this weekend.


:jol: Really cute kids, FE! Love those long, black lashes! And how sweet is the mutual 'candle blow out'?! Awwwwwww.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a great picture, Jeff


June 4 is:

Applesauce Cake Day 
Hug Your Cat Day
Old Maid's Day - remember that card game?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thanks....I'm working on my "skills" hahahah


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

more RED!


----------



## IMU

And we are still arguing over the same crap at work again today. If you don't understand, ASK for help and stop being STUPID!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hug you cat day.

Frank is ok with it, but not until he is up from his nap.


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> And we are still arguing over the same crap at work again today. If you don't understand, ASK for help and stop being STUPID!


Some folks don't like to ask for help because they think it will make them look stupid, then they proceed with whatever they're doing without understanding and end up looking stupid. It's one of the great mysteries of life:jol:



Bone Dancer said:


> Hug you cat day. Frank is ok with it, but not until he is up from his nap.


Give Frank a hug from me as well


----------



## Spooky1

I've been wondering when the Destini Beard/Midnight Syndicate album is coming out. I checked the website for Midnight Syndicate it's listing "a late June release date is anticipated". I'm looking forward to picking this up.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ahhhh, the lights flash and then there's a symphony of ups machines beeping.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bone Dancer said:


> Hug you cat day.
> 
> Frank is ok with it, but not until he is up from his nap.


:jol: Thanks Bone Dancer...I did...now my dogs are P.O.'d!
But kitties are purrrrrr-fect!


----------



## aquariumreef

Headless said:


> So did you buy it?


Unfortunately my parents think that since I owe them $600 that I can't afford it.  Oh well.


----------



## The Watcher

IMU said:


> And we are still arguing over the same crap at work again today. If you don't understand, ASK for help and stop being STUPID!


 What a great Tee shirt that would make!


----------



## aquariumreef

I cleaned the kitchen. Only a surgery away from being a housewife.


----------



## Headless

Bone Dancer said:


> Hug you cat day.
> 
> Frank is ok with it, but not until he is up from his nap.


Can I ask Frank to step in for me too - owing to my lack of catness.....



RoxyBlue said:


> Some folks don't like to ask for help because they think it will make them look stupid, then they proceed with whatever they're doing without understanding and end up looking stupid. It's one of the great mysteries of life:jol:


Reminds me of one of my favorite quotes - Don't let your ambitions outweigh your capabilities.....



aquariumreef said:


> I cleaned the kitchen. Only a surgery away from being a housewife.


LOL AR I think you could still do the job without the surgery.... a lot less painful.

Saw a picture on Facebook this morning that made me laugh (speaking of housewives) - "No 22 does not make you a woman. You are a woman when people fall out of your..... (well you know I'll cut that word because it may offend some people.....) and step on your dreams".

We were going to head back down to Melbourne in the wee hours of this morning to watch the court case that hopefully sees my ex declared bankrupt - not that I expect to get any of the money he owes, but at least it will stop him from living the high life and ignoring all the people he owes money to. Hopefully SOME of us will get SOMETHING back after he's forced to sell his house. Owes all up about $150k (2/3 of that to us), owns a house worth about $500k and earns $100k a year. But can't afford to pay the money he owes to all and sundry. Lowlife.

Anyway the alarm went off at 5:30 am and my back was killing me, I was tired, and it was pouring rain - three strikes - so I just rolled over. There wasn't a need for us to be there, it was more closure I was looking for. But I can live with a call from the lawyer.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: What am I thinking??? I am thinking that 4,294,967,295 visitor messages for me when I just logged on, seems a bit excessive....heh?:googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

I attempted to make coconut macaroons but it had the consistency of clumpy chowder before it got in the oven... Gonna try and make it into a cake somehow...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: What am I thinking??? I am thinking that 4,294,967,295 visitor messages for me when I just logged on, seems a bit excessive....heh?:googly:


Send a note to ZombieF about that issue. The same thing happened to me and to Blackrose a few weeks ago.


----------



## aquariumreef

Got a friend out in Vegas who had a photo shoot with the next cast of Dancing With the Stars. Apparently those people are very nasty.
Here is one the took for fun with his cell apparently:


----------



## debbie5

Having a thin person's life with a plush person's body is kinda not working for me. 

I'm tired.


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> Having a thin person's life with a plush person's body is kinda not working for me.
> 
> I'm tired.


I feel for you, Debbie. I'm living the life of a fat person with the body of a skinny one. :googly:


----------



## Goblin

Some men kiss their wives goodbye when they leave the house, while other men
kiss their house goodbye when they leave their wives!


----------



## Headless

Everyone seems to be having some epiphanies this fine day.....

A productive day was had at Barongarook (this is where I live BTW) as I am pleased to announce that not only did we get the desired result at the court today with bigtime loser Ex husband - but I also made a start on not one - but two new tombstones and I also hand cut about 10 fence palings for my new graveyard fence.... Happy Camper here!!!!


----------



## Headless

Oh and I almost forgot - there were a couple of photos I meant to add to the TOMBSTONE album........... I'm not sure if these indicate digging in or out - but how disturbing..........


----------



## aquariumreef

Headless, we know know almost exactly where you live, so if I how up on your doorstep one day with my family you'll house us, right?


----------



## Headless

LOL Barongarook is a wilderness AR - not even the darned Ambulance could find the place at a time of emergency!!! Even our GPS does not recognize the road. According to the GPS we live on "Unnamed Road"..... So good luck with that!!!!!


----------



## Headless

However - in the remote event that you do find us - of course you would be most welcome - just so long as you bring along your best Halloween imagination, a pair of willing hands and some enthusiasm. I'll supply the food and wine.


----------



## aquariumreef

Ok but you also have to fly me down.


----------



## Headless

Flap harder AR - I only work part time...... Flap harder..........


----------



## scareme

Headless said:


> Oh and I almost forgot - there were a couple of photos I meant to add to the TOMBSTONE album........... I'm not sure if these indicate digging in or out - but how disturbing..........


Eww, that is creepy. It makes me wonder what is down there chewing on the bodies.

That reminds me of the time when the kids were little and we were at a cemetery. We were walking past a mausoleum, a newer one, like this, http://www.coldspringgranite.com/Memorialization-Products/Product-Details/Garden-Mausoleums.aspx. As we rounded the corner, we saw one where the front marble slab was broken and 3/4 of it was missing. My son, who was about 6 at the time, yelled "Dead man coming out!", and took off on the run with his sister about 3 feet behind him. I was laughing so hard there were tears running down my face and I was bent over trying to catch my breath, and I could hear them both back at the car screaming because it was locked and they couldn't get in. The louder they yelled the more I laughed. I wanted to tell them it was empty, but I couldn't speak for laughing so hard. I know mourners at the cemetery thought we were the most ungodly bunch they ever saw. I still laugh when I think about it. "Dead man coming out!"


----------



## Pumpkin5

Headless said:


> Oh and I almost forgot - there were a couple of photos I meant to add to the TOMBSTONE album........... I'm not sure if these indicate digging in or out - but how disturbing..........


:jol: Hhhmmm Headless, looks like digging in to me, but I'm not an expert. Never did much graverobbing or 'grave-diving'?! Neat markers though. We have a really cool little cemetary near us in Beaufort, NC. You can go there and they have a 'walk around' where you get a pamplet that tells you about the graves. Very old graves, from the 1800's. One of the most beloved is the grave of a 6 year old girl that died on the ship on the trip over. They kept her in a whiskey barrel on the ship until they reached land, and then they buried in the barrel in the graveyard. On the marker people leave little toys and trinkets all the time. Her ghost is reportedly seen in the cemetary from time to time.


----------



## aquariumreef

Headless said:


> Flap harder AR - I only work part time...... Flap harder..........


Hmmph, I'll just see if anyone else here will fly me out.


----------



## scareme

Does anyone know anything about stain glass window repair? If you do please PM me. I picked up some stained glass windows from a church that was torn down, and they are in pretty ruff shape. I'm not sure if it's something I should attempt myself, or hire it out. But I'm sure that would cost more than I paid for the windows. I might have gotten in over my head this time. Help!


----------



## aquariumreef

scareme said:


> Does anyone know anything about stain glass window repair? If you do please PM me. I picked up some stained glass windows from a church that was torn down, and they are in pretty ruff shape. I'm not sure if it's something I should attempt myself, or hire it out. But I'm sure that would cost more than I paid for the windows. I might have gotten in over my head this time. Help!


What's wrong with them? Is it missing panes, or what?

In other news, I'm at version 0.8 of Overture of the Phantom _String Orchestra Edition_.
http://musescore.com/user/24431/scores/51579


----------



## PirateLady

Scareme there are several websites on how to repair stain glass windows....


----------



## scareme

I was looking at some of them. But I was hoping to hear from someone who has worked with it. If it is like, oh that's not that hard. Or, even I wouldn't try that. The glass is separating from the lead solder.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I have a friend you can talk to, don't think she's been here in some time?

Are you on facebook?


----------



## Headless

LOL Pumpkin I did figure it was a digging in scenario - still creepy though. As you said Scareme - it makes you wonder doesn't it. I was a little nervous about looking around the gravesites. If I had seen one bone I would have been out of there. How awful for the relatives though. How the heck would you keep the vermin out. Foxes I would think. Lots of rabbit droppings around as well so that would have also been encouragement for the Foxes.


----------



## aquariumreef

Headless said:


> LOL Pumpkin I did figure it was a digging in scenario - still creepy though. As you said Scareme - it makes you wonder doesn't it. I was a little nervous about looking around the gravesites. If I had seen one bone I would have been out of there. How awful for the relatives though. How the heck would you keep the vermin out. Foxes I would think. Lots of rabbit droppings around as well so that would have also been encouragement for the Foxes.


So I'm going to guess that you did not see a dog running buy with a femur in it's jaws?:googly:


----------



## Headless

That's a given.....


----------



## IMU

Day 3 of "I just don't get it" at work. Now they scheduled a meeting with several people and said: "WE are going to meet to discuss this 'issue' but I can't make it so let me know what happens!"


----------



## debbie5

I really need to know how to pronounce "Barongarook". Cuz it's seems to go well with "Schenectady".


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hmmm, some more red!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today our old 7.5' X 7.5' rotting shed is being torn down and taken to its final resting place. It's being replaced by an 8' X 10' shed with a 5' doorway, little window, some real live ceiling insulation, all atop a brand new concrete pad. Spooky1 is so happy that he will have a little more space now to store some Halloween props and stuff. Oh, and the lawn mower and tools get to go back in there, too


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

sure they will....


----------



## Spooky1

Shed is gone, and the form for the cement is in place. They should pour the pad tomorrow. I'm hoping the new shed is in place by the weekend. I may even put my kayak in the new shed.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Spooky1 said:


> Shed is gone, and the form for the cement is in place. They should pour the pad tomorrow. I'm hoping the new shed is in place by the weekend. I may even put my kayak in the new shed.


:jol: Hhhhmmmm...Really? And lose all the space for prop storage? Well you can do what we did and hang it from the ceiling, that works pretty good.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That's where it is now, Pumpkin - hanging from the ceiling in our basement


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Bone Dancer

Spooky1 said:


> Shed is gone, and the form for the cement is in place. They should pour the pad tomorrow. I'm hoping the new shed is in place by the weekend. I may even put my kayak in the new shed.


If I were you spooky I would make the pad bigger then the building. It would give you a nice flat work space next to the storage . And maybe later you could but a roof over it. ( just a thought ).


----------



## Bone Dancer

Let's see Haunti, that is either an orange with a fly on it. Or the sun with Venus going by.


----------



## debbie5

egg yolk


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> If I were you spooky I would make the pad bigger then the building. It would give you a nice flat work space next to the storage . And maybe later you could but a roof over it. ( just a thought ).


Not gonna happen There are a number of plants on both sides of the shed - crepe myrtle, peonies from my mom's yard, hostas, lily of the valley, an azalea struggling to survive being run over by the dog a few times, and a mountain laurel. That part of the yard is shady most of the day and the ground stays damp. It's also well populated by mosquitos in the summer, so it isn't a preferred working space unless we want to donate a lot of blood.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Mosquitoes are vampires from Hell......


----------



## debbie5

Leeches are worse. I see them in the lake & kinda...uh....freak out.


----------



## aquariumreef

I got soap in my eyes, good morning!


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> I really need to know how to pronounce "Barongarook". Cuz it's seems to go well with "Schenectady".


BAR WRONG GAR (rhymes with bar) ROOK (rhymes with look)



Bone Dancer said:


> Let's see Haunti, that is either an orange with a fly on it. Or the sun with Venus going by.


Nice pick up! I vote for the orange - the other one is way too clever photography.

I'm headed back out to the shed to play for an hour or so before I have to get ready for work. Cold Cold morning here - frost on the ground and very grateful for a nice warm fire.


----------



## aquariumreef

Sister leaves the house dressed in barely any cloths and didn't even unload the dishwasher.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

dang! I thought it would take me forever to catch up with the weeks worth of posts!

Lets see what happened. I got pulled over by airport security for my shampoo and conditioner on the way to Michigan, and then on the way back took my first trip through the full body scanner and almost got frisked by a scary looking security guard. 

Went to the chicago aquarium....oh and went to my parent's house for my younger brother's graduation and open house. Its been a whirlwind vacation! And it will take me the next week to unwind. 

Oh and my brother who was in track, along with his team mates (relay team) during the state finals, won their heat. And my younger brother broke his own record! 55.1 seconds!


----------



## Headless

Congrats to your brother DA.

One coat of paint on a new tombstone. Didn't get to saw up any more pickets as I ran out of time, but one baby step at a time. Need to get more wood anyway so there will be plenty of hours this long weekend to play. In the meantime I better get ready for work.


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


>


It's the Death Star heading for Earth!


----------



## debbie5

Shrink app't on Monday. I can't wait. I can wring out all my Drunkie neighbor angst like an oversoaked rag. We artists...every once in a while, we need a brain scrubbing to keep us sane in what is often an insane world....

It's either the shrink or I put on a loin cloth & start to spin, a la Gandi. Do they make plus sized loincloths??

http://www.mkgandhi.org/gphotgallery/1915-1932/images/b8.jpg


----------



## scareme

Funny you should mention track, DA. I saw this just this morning and I got goose bumps watching it.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/highs...tate-final-aid-fallen-opponent-100722161.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> Sister leaves the house dressed in barely any cloths and didn't even unload the dishwasher.


Was she wearing dish cloths?:jol:


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> Was she wearing dish cloths?:jol:


Har har har.:googly:

She was wearing those shorts that barley pass the hips, and one of those shirts with the strings over the shoulders. I'm not a fashion person, if you didn't notice!


----------



## debbie5

I warned you that Roxy would chime in about the "cloths/clothes"..lmao.


----------



## debbie5

debbie5 said:


> I warned you that Roxy would chime in about the "cloths/clothes"..lmao.


And now I want to know why your sister is SUCH a "go green" freak that she is wearing shorts made of barley?


----------



## aquariumreef

Its not mi foult tat Im nat gud with speling. 

And in other news I need to start cleaning my belly button because it's pretty nasty.


----------



## debbie5

AR + late night + EDIT button = perfection


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> AR + late night + EDIT button = perfection


Hmmph, it's only 10:30 here.


----------



## aquariumreef

And in more other news dancing like a garden tool with your foot behind your head is the key to hurting your hand.


----------



## scareme

I haven't slept in two nights. I'm going to give it a try now. If I'm back on here in an hour, shoot me.


----------



## Headless

Loading gun........


----------



## Headless

BAHAHAHAHA as if Scareme - if you can't sleep you can always come back here and chat!

Another day over. I wish I could be doing something I really love - just not sure WHAT I could do that would make enough money but there must be something.

Picked up some glue sticks on the way home from work. Hoping to make a start on a couple of other new projects tomorrow. Determined to get all the graveyard stuff done before I start on anything for the inside haunt. Last year was all over the place - bits here & there. I need to get more organised.

Dinner was smelling nice as I walked in the door though - Silverside in the slow cooker, mashed potato and steamed vegs. Got to love a man that cooks.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## aquariumreef

Headless said:


> Got to love a man that cooks.


Hey, whadda know, I'm a _man_ that cooks. 

Speaking of food, I'm going on 4 servings of casserole.


----------



## Headless

LOL Goblin - too cute!!!!!

When does a man become a man - I ask...............


----------



## aquariumreef

Headless said:


> When does a man become a man - I ask...............


When he is is more mature than the majority of his peer's. 

And in other news I think I have a problem. Here I am, 1:50 in the morning, and I just put a chocolate-red wine cake in the oven to bake.


----------



## IMU

Yep, just put this on my truck window yesterday! :googly:










Thanks Debbie5 for posting the link.


----------



## debbie5

LOL! A friend of mine bought one too! You're welcome!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: That is awesome! So funny...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think that's hilarious, IMU.

June 6 is:

National Gardening Exercise Day - tell those drooping peonies to start doing pushups
National Yo-Yo Day - very popular toy when I was a kid


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## ladysherry

ok, why would anyone serve corny dogs without mustard? It should be a crime.


----------



## PirateLady

It is a crime in my house LOL


----------



## PirateLady

two days of kids then schools out for them... Never wanted a friday to get here quicker than this Friday LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is one of those lovely, weather-perfect days when you sit at your desk and wonder what the hell you're doing stuck inside a building all day:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> Today is one of those lovely, weather-perfect days when you sit at your desk and wonder what the hell you're doing stuck inside a building all day:googly:


:jol: I agree 100%!! This week has been BEAUTIFUL! No humidity, weather in the 70's....I wish I could order up a repeat of the last 3 days for the whole summer. My hair does so much better with no humidity. (stupid reason, huh?)


----------



## aquariumreef

It's old, windy, and almost rainy here.

And I went to the dentist. Stupid chompers.


----------



## debbie5

temp is dropping & thunderheads are moving in...


----------



## Spooky1

I work with barbarians. Some of my coworkers had no idea who Ray Bradbury was. Once I mentions Fahrenheit 451, then they were, "Oh, I've heard of that".


----------



## RoxyBlue

^One of my co-workers (CM) said the same thing - "Who?" If it's not sports stats or car data, he just doesn't know what it is.


----------



## kentuckyspecialfxdotcom

*Good old Ray Bradbury*



Spooky1 said:


> I work with barbarians. Some of my coworkers had no idea who Ray Bradbury was. Once I mentions Fahrenheit 451, then they were, "Oh, I've heard of that".


I often quote the library scene from '' Something wicked this way comes '' and the younger generation here in the shop kinda get spooked because they have no idea what it means and I play a good Jonathan Price but the older guys and gals get spooked because they know what means, guess it's a win win situation that I creep them all out but it's such a loss to know that the younger crowd is kind of immune to being scared to death with simple acting and good placement of literature. Shame


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hauntiholik said:


>


Thanks for the reminder Haunti. If you figure most of the guys at D-Day were about 20 to 25 years old and its been 68 years. Not many of them are left now. 
If you ever seen a veteran of WWII, you look them in the eye and say thank you for being there. A true case of the having the right men at the right time.


----------



## aquariumreef

Took a 2 hour nap and now I feel amazing.


----------



## scareme

aquariumreef said:


> Took a 2 hour nap and now I feel amazing.


You are amazing!


----------



## scareme

Bone Dancer said:


> Thanks for the reminder Haunti. If you figure most of the guys at D-Day were about 20 to 25 years old and its been 68 years. Not many of them are left now.
> If you ever seen a veteran of WWII, you look them in the eye and say thank you for being there. A true case of the having the right men at the right time.


I am in awe of those veterans. Well of all veterans. But when you see what they went through, then they came home, put their momentos in a trunk in the attic, and never mentioned it again. You hear people all the time say I never knew my dad was in so and so battle until about two years before he died. If you never read "The Greatest Generation" I highly recomend it. Sometimes I'm amazed at what we ask of these men and women, some just out of high school. I too, say thanks Haunti for reminding us.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Just when I was nice and relaxed...more stuff happens. There's alot going on in the fanfiction world today. One of my fellow authors passed away over the weekend, I didn't know her personally, but it still sucks to hear about because she was one of us.

Then I find out from a reader of mine that fanfiction.net is spontaneously purging their system of all the 'adult nc-17 stories' that means that at least two of my stories are to be deleted and they didn't give any of us any kind of notice. When it rains it pours. :madkin: :finger:


----------



## aquariumreef

scareme said:


> You are amazing!


Aww, that was sweet as... molasses? Not sure how the saying goes. 

And in other news I got part 3 of my Modernistca series today:


----------



## scareme

And the Thunder rolls!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: A little Garth this morning???


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Today is one of those lovely, weather-perfect days when you sit at your desk and wonder what the hell you're doing stuck inside a building all day:googly:


Surprisingly today was the same here too.



scareme said:


> I am in awe of those veterans. Well of all veterans. But when you see what they went through, then they came home, put their momentos in a trunk in the attic, and never mentioned it again. You hear people all the time say I never knew my dad was in so and so battle until about two years before he died. If you never read "The Greatest Generation" I highly recomend it. Sometimes I'm amazed at what we ask of these men and women, some just out of high school. I too, say thanks Haunti for reminding us.


I agree completely. I don't think you could begin to imagine what they went through.

Friday tomorrow........ I am so ready for that I can tell you. I was so angry today with a note my boss left for me - an accusation that I had missed something in HIS email box - OMG if he only read his own darned emails.... over 200 unread!!!!! It was all I could do to shut up and not ram it down his stupid throat. I told him earlier in the week that I hadn't had time to check his mail since returning to the job..... grrrrrrrrr


----------



## The Watcher

No body should wake up with this much pain, before going to work!


----------



## debbie5

It's an Ouchie Day here, too Watcher. Offering ((hugs)) & a hot shower.


----------



## Spooky1

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Then I find out from a reader of mine that fanfiction.net is spontaneously purging their system of all the 'adult nc-17 stories' that means that at least two of my stories are to be deleted and they didn't give any of us any kind of notice. When it rains it pours. :madkin: :finger:


I guess this is a modern equivalent to book burning.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I bet today's weather will be as exciting as yesterday's was.


----------



## scareme

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: A little Garth this morning???


The OKC Thunder is going to the NBA Finals! Our first pro team of any kind.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> I bet today's weather will be as exciting as yesterday's was.


You must have had more exciting weather out your way, because ours here was pleasantly dull but lovely

And now a holiday most of us can really get into - June 7 is National Chocolate Ice Cream Day! Spooky1 picked up some Belgian chocolate ice cream a couple days ago that is just waitng to join in a celebration:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> You must have had more exciting weather out your way, because ours here was pleasantly dull but lovely
> 
> And now a holiday most of us can really get into - June 7 is National Chocolate Ice Cream Day! Spooky1 picked up some Belgian chocolate ice cream a couple days ago that is just waitng to join in a celebration:jol:


:jolarty EVERYONE!!! Time to celebrate....


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> And now a holiday most of us can really get into - June 7 is National Chocolate Ice Cream Day! Spooky1 picked up some Belgian chocolate ice cream a couple days ago that is just waitng to join in a celebration:jol:


I'm all over it!!!


----------



## debbie5

Hubby left his credit card on the desk...MWAH-ha-ha-ha-haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!! (rubbing hands together, gleefully)....

I have come to the conclusion that you can find ANYTHING online... http://friendspatterns.net/catalog.php?category=2


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> You must have had more exciting weather out your way, because ours here was pleasantly dull but lovely


Flooding rain, hail and some tornadoes.

storm pictures


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, I've never seen cloud formations like the ones you got in Colorado during the storms, Haunti. The hail was pretty impressive, too - nothing like getting hit with balls of frozen water that are two inches in diameter:googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

Morning everyone!


----------



## debbie5

My kids were full of rambunctious energy today as we went to buy socks...I threatened to buy Amish woman's clothing & take them shopping..and swear at them like a sailor while smoking an unfiltered Camel...LOL.


----------



## aquariumreef

Found a great deal on a 40D so I might be upgrading my camera.


----------



## Pumpkin5

aquariumreef said:


> Found a great deal on a 40D so I might be upgrading my camera.


:jol: Just a premonition from me....you are going to be a force to be reckoned with in a few years........talent...Halloweenie...the total package AR!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Have done almost nothing all day long. Took my wife to the doc this morning, then came back home and went to sleep for 5 hours. I feel like a lazy bum now.


----------



## aquariumreef

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Just a premonition from me....you are going to be a force to be reckoned with in a few years........talent...Halloweenie...the total package AR!


Awwww, thanks! I'll be sure to thank you when I become president of the world. :jol:


----------



## typoagain

*Midnight*

It's midnight.

I've been working now for 5 1/2 hous . . . only 7 1/2 hours to go.

MUST

STAY

AWAKE!


----------



## Zurgh

It was all fun n' games, till' someone released the lamprey eels into the pool...


----------



## Headless

YAY - Friday night - wine - dinner in the slow cooker almost ready - and a LONG weekend!!!! In the words of Homer - WOOO HOOOO!!!!!

Got a panel of my graveyard fence done this morning before I headed off to work. Really pleased with it but not sure if I want to just leave it out in the weather to fade or whether I should give it a coat of ....... well........ something........ I'll try to take a photo tomorrow and seek the wise wisdom of my mentors.....


----------



## aquariumreef

Kinda annoyed that I can't make sheet music I composed free on Amazon. <_<


----------



## Copchick

AR you may able to if it can be made available for Kindle through Amazon. They have tons of free stuff for Kindle.


----------



## aquariumreef

Copchick said:


> AR you may able to if it can be made available for Kindle through Amazon. They have tons of free stuff for Kindle.


That's what I'm doing, but the lowest it'll let me go is $0.99.


----------



## Copchick

aquariumreef said:


> That's what I'm doing, but the lowest it'll let me go is $0.99.


I don't know all of what is involved expense wise to make it available through Amazon for Kindle, but .99 isn't bad to cover your costs and the leftover money donate to a charity. I'm sure with how passionate you are about fish, there's a charity that can benefit.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Ugh, i so hate censorship. these d-bags need to find another hobby, Now instead of the writing I could be doing, i have to scramble to back up the stories that are in danger of being deleted. :finger:


----------



## Death's Door

Good Morning All! Work has slowed to a regular pace. I need this. It's been too much for these couple of months. Of course, they let me know that the crazy pace will start up again in OCTOBER. Of course, I said "Hell to the NO!" to them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh said:


> It was all fun n' games, till' someone released the lamprey eels into the pool...


Zurgh, you are a character

Forgot to mention the new recipe of the week - Spooky1 made parmesan oregano parsley crusted chicken that not only tasted good when fresh from the frying pan (or so he tells me, since I had a rehearsal that night and wasn't home for dinner), but also tastes fantastic cold from the fridge. I give it two thumbs up.


----------



## Hauntiholik

sounds yummy Roxy


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 8th is....
* Best Friend's Day - is your best friend human or a pet? Whatever your bestie is, let them know how important they are to you.

* Name Your Poison Day - no, it doesn't mean alcohol or downing a bottle of pinesol. Today we celebrate making decisions.

* Upsy Daisy Day - Each day is a gift, and being able to wake up to start another one is an opportunity. Use this day as a starting point to take a new direction. Every journey begins with a single step. Make that first step today. Change is bad you say? Perhaps, the first step is as simple as starting today in a grateful and positive mood.

* National Jelly-Filled Doughnut Day


----------



## Headless

Or Jam donuts as they are called here. Now at 3:00 am - the last thing I really need is a jelly donut - but it does look good.

Baked 3 dozen muffins yesterday before I headed for work - they were for a friend who's partner was having his birthday and they were part of the gift. I did make a few extras so we had some here - two varieties - chocolate and cinnamon. No I don't need one of those at 3:00 am either.

Ahhh yes, can't sleep so thought I would get up and find some inspiration for this year's invitations. I'm thinking of going with a coffin invitation. Not sure yet though.


----------



## Spooky1

Crab cake sandwich for lunch. Yummy


----------



## Pumpkin5

Headless said:


> Ahhh yes, can't sleep so thought I would get up and find some inspiration for this year's invitations. I'm thinking of going with a coffin invitation. Not sure yet though.


:jol: Hey Headless, I did those a few years ago. I posted it here on the forum.









If you have any questions, just ask. They were a huge hit! Everyone raved over them.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Spooky1 said:


> Crab cake sandwich for lunch. Yummy


:jol: Not fair Spooky, crab cake is my favorite!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry for the excessive posting, but I just remembered why I was on this thread in the first place.....(you guys distract with all this talk of crab cakes) And I am SAD! _I'll Have Another_ just scratched from the Belmont....another year without a Triple Crown Winner, 29 years and holding! Boo......


----------



## Headless

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Hey Headless, I did those a few years ago. I posted it here on the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any questions, just ask. They were a huge hit! Everyone raved over them.


Oh I like!!!!! My only concern is the cost to mail them out. I try to deliver as many as I can but obviously some have to go in the post.


----------



## debbie5

I figured it would take me an hour to finish putting plants into the Community Garden plot. Four and a half hours later....OMG!
And..there was a nutcase!! He was walking his dog, and yelling at me..."We got bigger problems in this city and dont need no community garden..probably came out of my tax dollars anyway..no body told me it was getting put up til I seen it goin in...you want stuff to eat why dont you go to the store like a normal person...why are you here anyway?? go get a job.." HAhahahaaaa!! He went on for about a half an hour!! As I was about to tell him to shut up and move along, he left. Holy sh*t, they are EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Copchick

debbie5, I sympathize with you. They are everywhere. You should've thrown a shovel in his hand and told him to start digging. Here's my rant for today. So I was starting to pack the car to go to my camp for a couple days when I noticed a wire hanging down at the front center console area that WAS attached to my sattelite radio. I thought I knocked it over when I got out of the car last night. Then it hit me. Some effing a'hole went into my car and stole it! I am so pissed right now. I never leave my car unlocked, but I may have. I keep trying to think of the bright side. I've had that sattelite radio receiver for about 5-6 years and I was going to cancel it next week. I'm mostly mad because they got my charger for my cellphone, my Zune FM adaptor, and my earphones. Maybe $100 worth of stuff. Thankfully I didn't have my duty bag in there or my badge. I NEVER leave my gun in the car, never. At least they a'holes didn't break a window. Probably just some junkie walking past checking car doors. Although I'm the only one parked on the street. I think the dog must be going deaf, she didn't bark at all last night. I'm going to get her hearing checked, and make sure I lock the car and not assume I did. Ugh!!! The weekend's got to be better.


----------



## Headless

LOL Deb there sure are some special ones living near you.....

Copchick that really sucks. The world is not a nice place sometimes.


----------



## debbie5

Oh, Copchick.I'm so sorry...that blows.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stealing something from a cop's car is about as brazen as shooting the Pope. The difference is, the cop will send you to jail - the Pope will forgive you for what you did

A few weeks ago, I was turning into my neighborhood on the way home and saw a group of kids (teens) walking in the street. As they passed a neighbor's car that was parked in the street, one of the girls casually reached over and tried the door. This was in broad daylight and I was looking right at her as she did it. She kind of averted her eyes and kept walking. Some folks just look for opportunities, which is why I always lock my car door even if I'm standing a few feet away from it or only leaving it for a few minutes.


----------



## ladysherry

THANK GOD IT FRIDAY.!!! I need halloween prop building therapy. I work with a bunch of dumb a........


----------



## Spooky1

Copchick, sorry you had your stuff stolen. I remember the feeling one morning when I walked out of the house an my truck was gone. I feel sorry for the next person you catch breaking into cars. A little extra Taser just because.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> I figured it would take me an hour to finish putting plants into the Community Garden plot. Four and a half hours later....OMG!
> And..there was a nutcase!! He was walking his dog, and yelling at me..."We got bigger problems in this city and dont need no community garden..probably came out of my tax dollars anyway..no body told me it was getting put up til I seen it goin in...you want stuff to eat why dont you go to the store like a normal person...why are you here anyway?? go get a job.." HAhahahaaaa!! He went on for about a half an hour!! As I was about to tell him to shut up and move along, he left. Holy sh*t, they are EVERYWHERE!





Copchick said:


> debbie5, I sympathize with you. They are everywhere. You should've thrown a shovel in his hand and told him to start digging. Here's my rant for today. So I was starting to pack the car to go to my camp for a couple days when I noticed a wire hanging down at the front center console area that WAS attached to my sattelite radio. I thought I knocked it over when I got out of the car last night. Then it hit me. Some effing a'hole went into my car and stole it! I am so pissed right now. I never leave my car unlocked, but I may have. I keep trying to think of the bright side. I've had that sattelite radio receiver for about 5-6 years and I was going to cancel it next week. I'm mostly mad because they got my charger for my cellphone, my Zune FM adaptor, and my earphones. Maybe $100 worth of stuff. Thankfully I didn't have my duty bag in there or my badge. I NEVER leave my gun in the car, never. At least they a'holes didn't break a window. Probably just some junkie walking past checking car doors. Although I'm the only one parked on the street. I think the dog must be going deaf, she didn't bark at all last night. I'm going to get her hearing checked, and make sure I lock the car and not assume I did. Ugh!!! The weekend's got to be better.


After reading debbie's post I said the same thing you Copchick. "They are everywhere! lol Sorry to hear about your car, that sucks. But you're weekend will get better.



RoxyBlue said:


> Stealing something from a cop's car is about as brazen as shooting the Pope. The difference is, the cop will send you to jail - the Pope will forgive you for what you did
> .


 Too funny Roxy.

Some great news. Son called and said he got two tickets to Tue. night Thunder game, and he wants hubby to go with him.  What a good boy! Now we just have to find out who they will play. 
And I agree with pumpkin5, that's a long time to go without a triple crown winner. I thought I'll Have Another might have done it this time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's see, the boss left at 2:30, one of the senior project managers left around 3:00, the only other co-worker here today left at 3:45. Somehow I feel as if I should follow their lead:googly:

I have two church services to sing at and three G&S productions to play for this weekend, and I've been in late rehearsals since Tuesday. By Sunday evening, I'll be ready to crash and burn.


----------



## The Watcher

Sorry about that Copchick. It is more about feeling violated then the money.That makes me feel the need to get my hands on them.

Debbie5 You can't get away from them. But I do believe bad things happen to bad people.


----------



## debbie5

Note to self: do not garden in flip flops. I scrubbed my feet and they are still black. I think Comet cleanser is my next choice......


----------



## aquariumreef

Copchick said:


> I don't know all of what is involved expense wise to make it available through Amazon for Kindle, but .99 isn't bad to cover your costs and the leftover money donate to a charity. I'm sure with how passionate you are about fish, there's a charity that can benefit.


Honestly, I don't need the money. It's only two songs, so I'd feel bad taking any, I just wanted to let people have it for free. 

Maybe I'll just hold off and include more songs.


----------



## debbie5

My singing voice is back.WTH? I take antibiotics and it makes my voice nice again?? Go figure. I thought I was just getting an old hag voice & not able to hit notes as I age. YAY! "Singing ay---oh...baby let's go!"


----------



## N. Fantom

So idk if any of you guys watch America's Got Talent but the veteran with the stutter (Which was caused by a grenade as he jumped in front of it to save his men) that could sing really well, supposedly lied about his injury and was faking the stutter.

In other news, I was mobbed by a like a bajillion 7th grade girls today because of a prank I pulled on a jack a** that was apparently tormenting the middle school. Hehe, now i have 78 new friend requests on Facebook from little girls I don't even know.


----------



## aquariumreef

N. Fantom said:


> In other news, I was mobbed by a like a bajillion 7th grade girls today because of a prank I pulled on a jack a** that was apparently tormenting the middle school. Hehe, now i have 78 new friend requests on Facebook from little girls I don't even know.


You could became a player with 78 girlfriends now.


----------



## N. Fantom

aquariumreef said:


> You could became a player with 78 girlfriends now.


Haha I wish, but i don't think my real girlfriend would be all to happy with that. Especially since it's our 2 year anniversary on the 17th.


----------



## Hairazor

N. Fantom, Hero, has a certain ring to it.


----------



## N. Fantom

Hairazor said:


> N. Fantom, Hero, has a certain ring to it.


Aww shucks, your making me blush. Haha, I definitely don't deserve to be called that. It was just a little something to scare that SENIOR (Yes senior, as in last year of high school, 18 yr old senior) from bothering anyone anymore. Boy he just pisses me off.

I.O.N. I just found out that I have to swim butterfly at my swim meet tomorrow, which is a problem because I'm absolutely terrible at swimming butterfly. Pardon my french, but I look like a dying, mentally challenged whale when I swim butterfly. Ugh, now I have to e-mail my coach.


----------



## Spooky1

The concrete pad for our shed is poured (and no bodies left in sight ). Now we wait for the shed, which is due the beginning of next week.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yeah! Hurray!!! I am so happy for you guys...Love a good shed!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

So you did not find any tombstones either?


----------



## debbie5

Wasn't there a Mr. Albert "Two Sheds" Johnson in a Monty Python sketch??


----------



## Dark Angel 27

jeez I'm gone for just 9 hours and then stuff just pops up like this? *sigh*


----------



## aquariumreef

Went outside and flew kites with my dad, it was fun.


----------



## aquariumreef

And the Mexican word of the day is: Mushroom. Example: "When my family gets in the car, there isn't mushroom in it". :laugh:


----------



## QueenRuby2002

N. Fantom said:


> I.O.N. I just found out that I have to swim butterfly at my swim meet tomorrow, which is a problem because I'm absolutely terrible at swimming butterfly. Pardon my french, but I look like a dying, mentally challenged whale when I swim butterfly. Ugh, now I have to e-mail my coach.


Ahhh I remember those days. I use to look at my coach and say 'are you kidding? Make Patrick do it he's better at Butterfly' Anything else I could do but not butterfly. When I came in eigth on it they stopped making me do it. They realized if they wanted to go to state they better have someone else do it. But that was many years ago not sure what the rules are now a days.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

I'm too fat for my healthy lifestyle. OWWwwwwwww....sore as hell today. I stood up this morning and almost fell over as I was so stiff. creaakkkkkk...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Good morning everyone!

I feel your pain deb, ever since I got off the plane my lower back was killing me! For now though, the pain seems to have vanished.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: My Rottie is driving me CRAZY! She keeps whining at me but refuses to tell me what she wants. She just keeps whining, I've fed her, taken her out....and she keeps whining....ughhhhhh


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i think a good belly rub would do it. My chihuahua, has been doing the same thing. then he put his paw on my leg and stared at me. He just loves attention.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Dark Angel 27 said:


> i think a good belly rub would do it. My chihuahua, has been doing the same thing. then he put his paw on my leg and stared at me. He just loves attention.


:jol:Ha, Ha, she is just spoiled BEYOND belief.....all my fault....but I love her so much. She is a block head, a German, with a big old blocky head...so very sweet. She is my girl....but I wanted her to be somebody else's girl this morning.


----------



## Bone Dancer

89 degrees out side, 72 degrees inside. Guess what ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bone Dancer said:


> 89 degrees out side, 72 degrees inside. Guess what ?


:jol:What?????


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Okay...I am a postaholic...admitted....But I have to tell you guys...This was the perfect day....I got up EARLY 6:00am (Scareme early) and took care of the dogs and then got out in the sun to soak up some Vitamin D....and then....magical of magics....the dolphin came....A pod of about 20 and they were 50 feet from me....I was so happy....any day a dolphin comes is a good day. I feel connected so much to them....want to be a dolphin in my next life. People suck.....


----------



## graveyardmaster

im thinking ive got another six months here before i can go back home grrrrr,oh pumpkin5,does that mean we can call you flipper now,the dolphin!! lol!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

graveyardmaster said:


> im thinking ive got another six months here before i can go back home grrrrr,oh pumpkin5,does that mean we can call you flipper now,the dolphin!! lol!!


:jol: Ha, ha GYM...you can call me whatever you want....there are such STRICT rules about wild dolphins....we can't engage them in any way, shape or form....sucks, but they are wild animals....and they can sure hurt you. Still...I want so badly to jump in the water with them and swim.......


----------



## aquariumreef

Those dolphins are kinda mean, I guess it's pretty common for them to "get on you"? :eww:


----------



## debbie5

I was just chatting with a very nice man who is a lighting designer & owns his own company...he seemed very interested in helping me with lighting design for the school's dance and he shied away (twice) from discussing how much this might cost me...please Lord, let him help me for free....even if we just work out a cool lighting design..anything! We did figure out that I will need to run my generator, as I barely had enough power/outlets last year, and I want to add lights this coming year. I'm so excited..now, I just have to dream up some awesomeness...

He told me how to get an animated flame image online & then just project it thru one of the school's projectors..I had no idea!! There is a uber-nerd-computer guy at school who I am sure could make it happen. This would look cool, projected 10 feet high all around the gym...http://www.animationlibrary.com/animation/25628/Fire_statue/

or have this on a door...http://www.animationlibrary.com/animation/18389/Ghoul/


----------



## debbie5

CHAT TONIGHT, PEOPLESssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss....

AR_ could you make some baked cinnamon glazed doughnuts??


----------



## scareme

What is it with the dogs today? My dog is doing the same thing, and he seldom gets out of his chair. He's been whining and wanting to be petted for over 1/2 hour. And no matter how much I pet him, it isn't enough. He usually doesn't want to be touched. 
Pumpkin, how lucky for you. How long did they stay around for?
Saturday morning will not be the same. Click and Clack, The Car Guys, are retireing from NPR. I don't know crap about cars, but I know what makes me laugh, and these guys made me laugh. Now where will I get my Massachusetts accent fix every week? I'll miss you Tom and Ray.


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> CHAT TONIGHT, PEOPLESssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss....
> 
> AR_ could you make some baked cinnamon glazed doughnuts??


As tempting as that is, I'll have to pass. But only because I'm making cinnamon rolls instead.

Anyways, I'll go to chat if I don't have to go alone. Not much that is awkwarder than having to talk to yourself on the internet. :googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

damn, it sucks that I missed chat tonight! Sorry guys!


----------



## Headless

It must be doggie day for attention: Mine had a bath this morning. Boy they were getting smelly. Dogs and winter weather do not mix well.

Pumpkin - dolphins are so amazing. Although I'm surprised as people swim with them here often. There are actually lots of opportunities around the country to go swim with them.

Deb - I always have back issues as well. Getting up in the morning - I feel like I should have an oil can by the bed - it might make moving easier. Old age is a bitch!!!!

Having a visit from my daughter later today and staying overnight so there goes most of my free time for the rest of the weekend. LOL


----------



## Zurgh

Terrible wind today... Caused a dove some head trauma/Poo brain & possibly wing damage, as it won't fly... caught it in a bucket, named it Phill... Transferred it to a holding cage w/food & water in the lab, away from the cats... we'll see how Phill is in the morning...


----------



## Pumpkin5

Headless said:


> Pumpkin - dolphins are so amazing. Although I'm surprised as people swim with them here often. There are actually lots of opportunities around the country to go swim with them.


:jol: You guys are just way cooler than the US when it comes to dolphins. I remember reading about Monkey Mia when I was a child and I guess that is one of the reasons I have always wanted to go to Australia. Dolphins are just so beautiful and intelligent. One of my favorite movies of all time is _Day of the Dolphin_......I simply love them and always will....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Sorry I missed chat tonight. Computer is slightly insane, or possibly broken. Not sure which.


----------



## Headless

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: You guys are just way cooler than the US when it comes to dolphins. I remember reading about Monkey Mia when I was a child and I guess that is one of the reasons I have always wanted to go to Australia. Dolphins are just so beautiful and intelligent. One of my favorite movies of all time is _Day of the Dolphin_......I simply love them and always will....


Sea World on the Gold Coast in Queensland as well. My daughter's ex went swimming with them on a holiday up there a while back and she got to pat a sea lion..... Just love this photo.


----------



## Zurgh

Poo brain Phill, safe(ish) in his/her cage in the lab...


----------



## dead hawk

chat is still going on its 3 26 AM too


----------



## aquariumreef

I got a headache and cannot sleep.


----------



## debbie5

Zurgh, you are messing with the Darwinian way....dumb birds become cat snacks...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

LOLz! Good Morning people!


----------



## debbie5

I made a big breakfast...now everyone is cleaning. Sounds fair to me. Later, we're off to a friend's pool for the 1st time in 2012. Momma needs some pool time.....


----------



## graveyardmaster

debbie5 said:


> I made a big breakfast...now everyone is cleaning. Sounds fair to me. Later, we're off to a friend's pool for the 1st time in 2012. Momma needs some pool time.....


omg sounds good debbie5,looks like alot of people are lying beside the pool this weekend,im drenched in rain here,grrrr


----------



## Zurgh

*SARCASM ALERT* (For the sarcastically impaired) 

Deb, I don't think Darwin was completely correct in his theory. It is not so much survival of the fittest, but survival of the survivalist. Charles Fort proposed that as his alternative theory. Something perfectly fit does not automatically mean perfectly capable of survival under the same varying set of conditions.

As for upsetting the natural order of things, one little example would be Humanity's use(misuse?) of 'Ethyl' AKA Tetraethyl lead for 63 years, raising the lead levels to approximately 1000 times greater than the pre-Ethyl era levels. Should that one little instance of saving one injured bird from becoming a living cat toy, to be tortured and played with (but not eaten, as the local cats get plenty to eat) over the release of several million tons of neurotoxins into our environment, then I'm a bad man&#8230;

&#8230;A veritable despoiler of God and Mans green Earth&#8230; A Super Villain of the most epic and foul proportions! My next terrible acts of villainy include; flushing the toilet, showering & using soap, commanding my goons to do there vile cleaning chores and perhaps I'll doodle some more concept sketches of monsters&#8230; (I must be a super villain if I'm gloating about my next villainous plans&#8230 Hehehehehehe&#8230;.:googly:

&#8230;And Phill the bird is still alive, but very scared and/or still suffering from Poo brain. I'll have to move Phill inside soon, due to the hot weather. Looking like it will be going to the bird sanctuary Monday ot Tuesday...


----------



## aquariumreef

Guess who's eating cheesecake topped with a vanilla bean cream? THIS GUY!


----------



## Copchick

Headless - those are such great pictures of your daughter and the sea lion! That's one of those "cherish the moment" kind of things.

Just got back from camp and I've expanded my knowledge of plumbing. Maybe this should be posted on the Eeeewwww thread. Our bathroom was clogged, yes including the toilet, and I had to dig to the pipe near the septic tank. We cut it and I fed the snake inside the pipe leading to the bathroom. After about five minutes of forcing the snake into something stopping it, a rush of backed up water and other stuff (hence the eeewwww factor) and the clog is now gone! Tah dah! We were able to use the bathroom to our hearts content. I couldn't stop flushing just because I could. What a great accomplishment. I can say I was playing in sh*t today.  Anyone need a plumber? Ha! Ha! Ha! The weekend DID get better. Thanks everyone for their thoughts after my last post here! You guys are awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe in saving the birds, too, Zurgh In our yard, the two biggest hazards for the birds are a feeder hawk that visits now and then and our dog. She's ushered at least two into the next life when they didn't see her coming.

And yes, Darwinian theory of survival of the fittest is often misunderstood as survival of the smartest/strongest, etc. It simply means most fit for whatever the environmental conditions happen to be. When the environment changes, those who are most able to adapt tend to survive.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I really enjoyed the book, _The Naked Ape_ by Desmond Morris....I like his thoughts on how we came to be, but I always say, to each his own.  (...and believe it or not, they let me get away with that....)


----------



## debbie5

The generosity and kindness seen on this site are awesome...uplifting for the soul and the mind. When you order a prop from someone, and you open it to find it's more cool than you expected..or they throw in some extra goodies...or someone takes the time to write a tutorial, or answer a question, or give you a spare glue gun, or open their home for a Make and Take...
Thank you Haunt Forum members for making life better and making more smiles in this world. It's a nice web family we have here. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Zurgh

Phill is no more. R.I.P. Phill the dove.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Some days you're the windshield, and others you are the baseball bat swung by an angry spouse. Stopped for a snickers bar on the way home and watched some woman bust out every piece of glass in a car parked at a sleazy motel across the street. I found it to be ironically humorous. Not really sure why.


**On a side note** R.I.P. Phill the dove.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm so sorry to hear that Zurgh! What happened?


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm cheating today with more cheesecake and a chimichanga. Never had one before, but it's pretty tasty.


----------



## scareme

So sorry to hear about Phil, Zurgh. I used to raise birds for a pet store back when I was healthy. (Some people say that's how I got sick. The DR, said it wasn't) Birds are very fragile. They have to be to accomplish that amazing thing called flight. But it makes it very difficult to heal. I'm sure you provided shelter and a better end for him. I love that you have the kind of heart that cared enough to try and help. You're my hero of the day. 



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Some days you're the windshield, and others you are the baseball bat swung by an angry spouse. Stopped for a snickers bar on the way home and watched some woman bust out every piece of glass in a car parked at a sleazy motel across the street. I found it to be ironically humorous. Not really sure why.
> 
> **On a side note** R.I.P. Phill the dove.


Once, early in our marriage, hubby and I had a difference of opinion that I, feeling the need to get my point across, busted out the windsheild. He told me later when he went to work the next day he told the guys, "I don't know how or why, but I have the feeling somehow I'm going to end up apologizing to her about that windsheild." After I explained, at some length, how it was indeed his fault, he did apologize. And that is one of the reasons we have been married 31 years. I just don't have the strength to break another husband in. Or even another windsheild at this point.


----------



## Headless

Zurgh said:


> Phill is no more. R.I.P. Phill the dove.


Poor Phill. At least you made his last moments on earth as comfortable as possible Zurgh.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Some days you're the windshield, and others you are the baseball bat swung by an angry spouse. Stopped for a snickers bar on the way home and watched some woman bust out every piece of glass in a car parked at a sleazy motel across the street. I found it to be ironically humorous. Not really sure why.


Hell hath no fury and all that.......



aquariumreef said:


> I'm cheating today with more cheesecake and a chimichanga. Never had one before, but it's pretty tasty.


LOL - by the sound of Bio's post AR you weren't the only one cheating today....

Darned cold here today - sun was out and it didn't rain but then it didn't reach double figures all day either. Nothing says cold like frost on the grass beyond 11:00 am...... Daughter spent most of the afternoon bathing her 3 dogs that she brought down with her. I spent most of my afternoon in study - but some of it on here too... Making slow progress but suffering a severe lack of enthusiasm. Not much Halloween stuff done although I did manage to put together the skeleton for my pumpkin so all is not lost.


----------



## Goblin

Don't know whichis worse, the cats learning to box............










Or learning how to fly!


----------



## aquariumreef

It's still light out.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Your in Alaska guy, it never gets dark this time of year. I was up there in June of 76 and I remember reading the newspaper outdoors at 11pm.


----------



## debbie5

After 6 months off to ponder and heal my excoriated soul, I am going back for a flaying open by the shrink. Yikes. We were just getting down into the cesspool-ish parts of my soul, and it just got too hard. Gotta fight the battle in order to win the war, I guess...so back I go.
(adjusting WWI helmet, tightening spats and charging out of the foxhole...)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You go, girl! You can win the war 'cause you have that X chromosome going for you.

R.I.P Phil the Dove.

Scareme, that story about your poor husband's windshield made me burst out laughing It's gotta be a match made in heaven.


----------



## Spooky1

Zurgh said:


> Phill is no more. R.I.P. Phill the dove.


Zurgh, sorry Phill didn't make it. Birds are fragile creatures that don't handle injuries well. At least you gave him a safe and comfortable place for his final hours.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> ^You go, girl! You can win the war 'cause you have that X chromosome going for you.
> 
> R.I.P Phil the Dove.
> 
> Scareme, that story about your poor husband's windshield made me burst out laughing It's gotta be a match made in heaven.


That's one of the great things about getting older. No matter how dire things seem at the time, you know there will come a point in time where you will be able to look back and laugh.


----------



## RoxyBlue

How to keep someone else from using your computer - install a mouse like this one:

http://www.scientificsonline.com/spider-real-bug-computer-mouse.html


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My wife is the same way, scareme. she can make me apologize for something she broke. It's kinda scary that you all have that power. I should introduce her to my boss, and have her convince him that I need a raise...

**EDIT**
Roxy, that would cause ME not to use my computer.


----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Some days you're the windshield, and others you are the baseball bat swung by an angry spouse. Stopped for a snickers bar on the way home and watched some woman bust out every piece of glass in a car parked at a sleazy motel across the street. I found it to be ironically humorous. Not really sure why.
> 
> Once, early in our marriage, hubby and I had a difference of opinion that I, feeling the need to get my point across, busted out the windsheild. He told me later when he went to work the next day he told the guys, "I don't know how or why, but I have the feeling somehow I'm going to end up apologizing to her about that windsheild." After I explained, at some length, how it was indeed his fault, he did apologize. And that is one of the reasons we have been married 31 years. I just don't have the strength to break another husband in. Or even another windsheild at this point.


Both of these stories made me laugh too! Sometimes men just need to learn to be quiet and just go along with the program Scareme!


----------



## debbie5

Just a reminder to please make sure to wear sunscreen this summer and fall. Most people do not apply enough or re-apply it every few hours. My uncle died of skin cancer Monday after suffering with it and declining slowly for two years. Not fun. Skin cancer is preventable...don't hasten the Grim Reaper coming to your door. At under $8 a bottle, it's an easy fix. And don't forget your ears and lips, too!


----------



## debbie5

OMG! The chairperson of a Juneteenth (commemorates the end of slavery) celebration in our local park said Gracie can sell her LemonAid there this weekend with NO entrance/vendor fee!! WHHOO-EEE!!!!Now I gotta scramble to pull this all together! Holy crow..I wonder how much she will make?? (she's saving up for violin summer camp in 2 years...it's expensive!)


----------



## Jaybo

scareme said:


> That's one of the great things about getting older. No matter how dire things seem at the time, you know there will come a point in time where you will be able to look back and laugh.


 Yes, but are you laughing because you've grown and matured and can see the silliness of the situation, or are you just now totally freaking nuts?

I plan on living in a rubber room!


----------



## Spooky1

I've managed to keep Roxy happy enough (so far), that my car windshields have been unscathed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

With my luck, if I were to smash a windshield, I'd probably get a shard of glass in the eye:googly:


----------



## Copchick

debbie5 said:


> OMG! The chairperson of a Juneteenth (commemorates the end of slavery) celebration in our local park said Gracie can sell her LemonAid there this weekend with NO entrance/vendor fee!! WHHOO-EEE!!!!Now I gotta scramble to pull this all together! Holy crow..I wonder how much she will make?? (she's saving up for violin summer camp in 2 years...it's expensive!)


Awesome!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Last night I dreamed that I was falling down a waterfall, then lost my shoes in school so I had to get around without them, then I stared falling like a puppet, then I found myself in a tropical island with native people on it who grew pigs with science equipment in a single day, then I was in Anchorage picking up my aquarium but the silicone was crappy so I tried to get them to re-do it, but it turns out that I had gotten the scaled model on accident. Then I woke up.


----------



## scareme

Roxy, I love that mouse. I wonder if hubby needs a new mouse for Father's Day.

debbie, Sorry to hear about your uncle. I need to be better about sunscreen. Thanks for reminding us.
I'm glad to hear about Grace's lemonaid stand. I bet she'll make a bucket load of money, being young and cute, how can people say no to her?

Spooky1 & Roxy, if everyone had a marriage like yours, windshields everywhere would be safe. 

Jaybo, a little of both.

AR, What were you eating before you went to bed?


----------



## Spooky1

aquariumreef said:


> Last night I dreamed that I was falling down a waterfall, then lost my shoes in school so I had to get around without them, then I stared falling like a puppet, then I found myself in a tropical island with native people on it who grew pigs with science equipment in a single day, then I was in Anchorage picking up my aquarium but the silicone was crappy so I tried to get them to re-do it, but it turns out that I had gotten the scaled model on accident. Then I woke up.


Are you sure that wasn't reality and that you're dreaming now?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Another hot day. This is not helping get the yard work done.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Just in case you missed the post. Free paint at ACE hardware this Saturday (16th). All you have to do is fill out the coupon at the store an they will mix what ever color you want.
I think they are doing this all summer, once a month. Don't forget to ask.


----------



## debbie5

Thanks, Boney!


----------



## N. Fantom

just got back from the first football weight training session of the season. Pumped for the fall. GO MUSTANGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PirateLady

RoxyBlue said:


> How to keep someone else from using your computer - install a mouse like this one:
> 
> http://www.scientificsonline.com/spider-real-bug-computer-mouse.html


 I just wish they made it with a snake head in it showing the fangs...


----------



## RoxyBlue

PirateLady said:


> I just wish they made it with a snake head in it showing the fangs...


Gee, I wonder who would love a mouse with a snake in it as a gift?:googly:

There was also one on the site that had a green beetle in it - more benign looking than the spider.

http://www.scientificsonline.com/green-beetle-realbug-computer-mouse.html

And starfish:

http://www.scientificsonline.com/starfish-real-bug-computer-mouse.html


----------



## aquariumreef

Asternia stars :wub:.


----------



## scareme

To me, the mouse with the beetle in it is scarier than the spider. Beetles are just plain creepy.


----------



## debbie5

Creepiest= old men's ear hairs.


----------



## Silent Howl

I need an airbrush  

the mouse with the beetle is cooler


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm making 2 cornish game hens for dinner today, I'm excited. Gonna try this recipe:
http://scaryreasoner.wordpress.com/2008/08/26/perfect-roasted-chicken-recipe/


----------



## Headless

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Roxy, that would cause ME not to use my computer.


It made me jump back from the computer....... may I just say here - EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW



debbie5 said:


> Just a reminder to please make sure to wear sunscreen this summer and fall. Most people do not apply enough or re-apply it every few hours. My uncle died of skin cancer Monday after suffering with it and declining slowly for two years. Not fun. Skin cancer is preventable...don't hasten the Grim Reaper coming to your door. At under $8 a bottle, it's an easy fix. And don't forget your ears and lips, too!


Deb I'm so sorry to hear about your Uncle. Skin cancer is such a nasty thing. Hugs to you.

8:30 pm here and I'm almost ready for bed - so tired!!!! - but I know if I go to bed now I'll be awake again by about 11....

Had a phone call today from the local Scout group asking if I would join them and help out with some fundraisers. They loved what I did with the 21st decor which was held at their venue/hall and they would love some help to make their fundraising nights a bit more special. Some food for thought. Although one problem I see is the first one would be the night before our Halloween party.


----------



## debbie5

I found out I have no budget limits for the Halloween party at school. Not that I can spend $500, but I don't have to keep the expenses under $100, either. I think I spent $80 just on candy last year...


----------



## Hauntiholik

June 12 is....
* Crowded Nest Awareness Day - this is where you have children who have moved out of the house and you've gone through Empty Nest Syndrome only to have your children (and possibly their children) come back home again and/or having your parents or in-laws move in with you so you can care for them. If you are dealing with this, you are very aware of it.

* Red Rose Day










* Open Window Day - open the windows and let the fresh air in (unless you live in Colorado)

* Diary Day - today honors the birthday of the most famous diary writer, Anne Frank, who was born on June 12th, 1929.

* National Peanut Butter Cookie Day yummmmmm


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmmm, if I quietly do away with the guys in the next office over who like to smoke outside on nice days while talking to clients on their cell phones, I could have my office window open without fear of breathing in the noxious smell of cigarettes....hmmmmm....


----------



## debbie5

Roxy- dont most office buildings require that you smoke a long distance away from the entrances?


----------



## Spooky1

Nothing like realizing your sharing the shower with a friend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Roxy- dont most office buildings require that you smoke a long distance away from the entrances?


State of Maryland law about smoking prohibits it within 15 feet of a public entrance or exit of an enclosedd public place. The office complex I work in consists of rows of two-story townhouse condos, most of which are owned by the resident companies. It's possible they may be considered privately owned buildings, so the rules may not apply.


----------



## debbie5

OH SWEET JESUS SPOOKY!! 
You just totally creeped me out. I HATE those things! They are house centipedes..we have them in the basement, but when it gets rainy we will sometimes get one upstairs. They look like a running eyelash....hubby calls them 1000 Yard Dashers cuz they runreally fast.

Ewwwwww..I'm all skeeved out now!! you should have posted a bug pic warning! YYIIIIGGGggggggggggggggggggggggggg....


The school's principle wants me to reserve a cool witch costume at the local rental shop. I'm so exicted! They have amaazzing costumes, and since they know me and it's early, they let me go in the back where they store all the costumes and make up one myself...gonna make her into an old school crone...none of this cutesy stuff. And the shop has Broadway-theatre quality costumes..I can't wait!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Sounds cool, Deb.

Today is my Friday. I really don't want to do anything tomorrow or thursday. I feel like such a bum.


----------



## Pumpkin5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Sounds cool, Deb.
> 
> Today is my Friday. I really don't want to do anything tomorrow or thursday. I feel like such a bum.


:jol: Oh, now don't go and feel like a bum or you are just going to make me want to feel like a bum...and I just can't be a bum on Tuesday!! Too much work today....Let's put off the 'feeling like bums' until maybe Thursday? What do you say?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Oh, now don't go and feel like a bum or you are just going to make me want to feel like a bum...and I just can't be a bum on Tuesday!! Too much work today....Let's put off the 'feeling like bums' until maybe Thursday? What do you say?


I'll think about it. I have some work that needs to be done in the shop tomorrow, plus my tombstone is starting to look neglected (need to finish it, so I can start on a few more.) Plus, I am almost positive my DW has some type of work lined up for me to do...

Ah, the heck with it, I'm going to buy a 4 pack of energy drinks, so I'll have the false motivation to get something done.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

You find the coolest graphics, Haunti


----------



## Hauntiholik

thanks Roxy


----------



## IMU

Hmmm ... what's this strange feeling ... maybe the start of prop project stirring ...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go, IMU, go! We want to see more of your way cool props being posted here


----------



## aquariumreef

Hauntiholik said:


>


I feel for you, I've only got a light sprinkle. 

And in other news I found my sister MY silver paint on MY nice brushes that she was never supposed to use.


----------



## scareme

Some years ago a young lady had a class project video about her decorating her house for Halloween. She was in competion with an elderly couple in the neighborhood, but they didn't know it was a competion. It was very funny. I've tried looking for it in the search area, but I can't find anything about it. Does anyone remember what I'm talking about?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Had someone give me a possible materials location to check out tomorrow. Hopefully, I will be able to possibly start working on my Vortex tunnel very soon.


----------



## debbie5

scareme, I can't even remember what I had for dinner yesterday, so I'm of NO help to you. Sorry. 


School Ween dance update: I've now got the computer guy-teacher on board to help me project animations onto the gym wall, and just heard back that The Costumer (local business) is willing to donate items for us to raffle off, and maybe some spider rings & tattoos. Gonna see if the the nice print shop guy (who I always chat with) will donate printing so I can make some cardstock coffins. I still need to find a pumpkin supplier...I love doing this stuff. School's principal suggested I get the new 7th & 8th graders to help with the dance (we used to be a K--> 6 school, but will be 1--> 8 in the Fall) ..I dunno how well that one would work out..


----------



## aquariumreef

So my dentist is making me go back tomarrow for 3 fillings, and I've only had one before and it hurted like fudge. Anyone got good tips on how to stop the pain? 

I don't think I really need to go though. The dentist has lived across the street from me for 3 years now and hasn't noticed. But I see he just got 2 of those old collector cars, and I think he just needs to pay them off. <_<


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

Tonight, or I guess I should say last night at this point, my hubby and son went to the Thunder/Heat game. (Thunder won!) Hubby said they parked in the lot we always use when we are down at the games. The lot is usually $10. Last night it was $50 to park. I guess everybody needs to make money off these games. Maybe I should set up a lemonaide stand down there. Help pay for my Halloween candy.


----------



## The Watcher

Scareme that is bad. I hope the amusement parks don't hear about it. Universal is already like 23.00.


----------



## Headless

Hauntiholik said:


> June 12 is....
> 
> * Open Window Day - open the windows and let the fresh air in (unless you live in Colorado)


Or Australia.........



Spooky1 said:


> Nothing like realizing your sharing the shower with a friend.


EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW



aquariumreef said:


> So my dentist is making me go back tomarrow for 3 fillings, and I've only had one before and it hurted like fudge. Anyone got good tips on how to stop the pain?


BEST thing for anything tooth related - Oil Of Cloves. It tastes disgusting for a few seconds but it will dull even the worst toothache.

Got the first layer of mache on my pumpkin. Might go and pile another layer on tonight and sit it out to dry.


----------



## debbie5

Fillings should not hurt. If it hurts, you need to tell him so he can shoot you up with more Novacaine. They dont always get it in the correct place..hence, the hurting. 

Why the hell am I awake at 5:30 am!!??


----------



## Headless

Had to laugh at work today - one of the ladies I work with who came to the party last year came in to my office and I said I hope you are going to get the girls organised to pick their costumes for Halloween some time soon - and the response was - Oh We've already been talking about it!!!!!


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> Fillings should not hurt. If it hurts, you need to tell him so he can shoot you up with more Novacaine. They dont always get it in the correct place..hence, the hurting.
> 
> Why the hell am I awake at 5:30 am!!??


You are living on Australian time - it's 7:56 pm here Deb! Care for a wine?


----------



## aquariumreef

Headless said:


> BEST thing for anything tooth related - Oil Of Cloves. It tastes disgusting for a few seconds but it will dull even the worst toothache.


Hmm, I'll see if I can get some before tomarrow. It's at 2pm so I should have time. 


debbie5 said:


> Fillings should not hurt. If it hurts, you need to tell him so he can shoot you up with more Novacaine. They dont always get it in the correct place..hence, the hurting.


Really? The other time I had one (1ish year ago) I didn't really feel it, but randomly there'd be a crazy painful pain. Maybe I can get them to give me a bajilin shorts of Novacaine. 

Speaking of drinks Headless, have you had rootbeer where you're at? I was talking to someone from down there and they said they never had it!


----------



## debbie5

AR- I had my 1st 3 fillings as a kid with NO Novacaine, which is incredibly painful. (Why my parents allowed me to decide this is beyond me..) After that, I then had problems getting numb...the doc would shoot me up 3 times and still not get me numb all they way. It wasn't until I was 25 & a diff dentist discovered my nerves are not in the "normal" place and are over a bit...hence the never-getting-fully-numb. Once he shot me in the "wrong" spot (which is the correct spot for me) I was numb in one shot. 

Shoot 'em, up!


----------



## IMU

And the waiting game begins ... lets see if they will be here "between 8am and 12pm". I'm leaning towards the call at 11:50am ... "we are leaving now and will be there before 5pm"!


----------



## Lord Homicide

We are erecting steel today. Woohoo!


----------



## RoxyBlue

My boss/copmpany owner had to tell two people out of our little company of 10 this morning that their last day of work will be this Friday. Money has gotten tight and we've been scrambling to keep work coming in, but it's now down to cut expenses or the company dies. He's hoping he won't have to make more cuts before the end of the year.

Very upsetting for all parties involved - the two people losing jobs are well liked here and my boss has known both of them for many years and sees them as friends as well as good employees. When he and I discussed the layoffs yesterday (I get the heads up because I process the paperwork needed for termination of employment and benefits), it was about as unhappy as I've ever seen him about making a necessary business decision. They'll be trying to find work in a not very favorable job market. Having been in that position myself, I know how much that sucks.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin: So sorry to hear that Roxy. It is a tough decision all the way around. Feel sorry for everyone on this one.


----------



## PirateLady

IMU said:


> And the waiting game begins ... lets see if they will be here "between 8am and 12pm". I'm leaning towards the call at 11:50am ... "we are leaving now and will be there before 5pm"!


They have the door put in and almost the storm door.... only one more screen door on the back and they will be done... Yippee!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Rio will enjoy being able to look out a screen door


----------



## PirateLady

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Rio will enjoy being able to look out a screen door


Yes he will once he gets use to the idea. All doors are in and working properly. Now all we have to do is paint the front door... then sand and paint the front porch as we were waiting on that until the door got put in. With the breeze we have blowing today... prefect day for screen doors and storm doors with screens in it to make the house breezy and cool....


----------



## debbie5

I bought a snood today. I feel very Rosie-the-Riveter. Maybe tomorrow, I'll roll my hair.


----------



## debbie5

I have a smucked-out-dead dove at the bottom of my driveway..he looks fine...must have hit a car. Being a Halloweener, what was my first thought?? 

"OOOoo! COOL! I can **USE** that!"

So now, I'm wondering if I could chop the feet off with pruning shears and put them in salt to mummify them, then put them in a pint jar to add to my witch's table..LOL. 

I wont let the dog lick me, but I'll chop the feet off a gross, wild, ***dead thing***...


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> I bought a snood today. I feel very Rosie-the-Riveter. Maybe tomorrow, I'll roll my hair.


I love the look of a snood. We usually see a vendor selling them at the Sugarloaf Craft Fair when it comes into the area, but they tend to be pricey in that venue.


----------



## Headless

aquariumreef said:


> ......Speaking of drinks Headless, have you had rootbeer where you're at? I was talking to someone from down there and they said they never had it!


Nope - no rootbeer here AR and I've never tasted it, even when I went to the US.



RoxyBlue said:


> My boss/company owner had to tell two people out of our little company of 10 this morning that their last day of work will be this Friday. Money has gotten tight and we've been scrambling to keep work coming in, but it's now down to cut expenses or the company dies. He's hoping he won't have to make more cuts before the end of the year.
> 
> Very upsetting for all parties involved - the two people losing jobs are well liked here and my boss has known both of them for many years and sees them as friends as well as good employees. When he and I discussed the layoffs yesterday (I get the heads up because I process the paperwork needed for termination of employment and benefits), it was about as unhappy as I've ever seen him about making a necessary business decision. They'll be trying to find work in a not very favorable job market. Having been in that position myself, I know how much that sucks.


Oh Roxy that's tough as you said for both parties. Having had my own business years ago, I can attest to the fact that having to lay off staff sucks especially when the ones you have to let go are good people. But its a business decision and without it no-one would have a job if the whole place went under. Hope it works out for everyone.



debbie5 said:


> .........I wont let the dog lick me, but I'll chop the feet off a gross, wild, ***dead thing***...


ROFLMAO - Deb you are so funny - I read this out to Shane and he and I were both laughing so hard. Then he says to me - I suppose a kangaroo foot would be a bit big for a jar - since there was a dead roo down the road a bit a couple of days back.



RoxyBlue said:


> I love the look of a snood. We usually see a vendor selling them at the Sugarloaf Craft Fair when it comes into the area, but they tend to be pricey in that venue.


Now speaking of laughing - here's where I got confused - to me, a snood is a tube of stretchy fabric with elastic at either end that for the last 30 odd years I've been putting over my showdog's heads to keep their long ears out of their food when they eat. So I'm picturing how you would look in one of these!!!!!










Pouring rain here.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oh!!! You have show dogs??? I am so jealous!!! Lucky you! (busy, busy, busy I am sure...but lucky) Your pooch is so cute!


----------



## aquariumreef

But more importantly, shame on you for never having rootbeer! 

Guess who has no fillings needed and is in no pain? This guy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless said:


> Now speaking of laughing - here's where I got confused - to me, a snood is a tube of stretchy fabric with elastic at either end that for the last 30 odd years I've been putting over my showdog's heads to keep their long ears out of their food when they eat. So I'm picturing how you would look in one of these!!!!!


OMG, that's funny as hell, Headless:jol: The snood I was thinking of is a type of hair net, thusly:

http://www.plainsimpleinformation.com/pictures/HatsBagsPromo/SnoodPromo1.JPG

They range in style from relatively plain to quite fancy, and are a fashionable way to keep your hair out of your face. They've been around in some form for centuries. The tubular scarf (such as the one the dog is wearing) is a more recent version of a snood.


----------



## debbie5

At my age, I need a snood to lift my boobs up out of my food....

"Ow! damn COFFEE!!...."

I find a perfect house for us, out in the country...and suddenly hubby gets cold feet. (sigh)

http://www.trulia.com/property/photos/3085336724-6265-Duanesburg-Rd-Duanesburg-NY-12056#item-0


----------



## aquariumreef

Eww.

Edit: My teeth hurt again and are bleeding. :<


----------



## debbie5

AR: I thought you just had cavities filled. What the hell is **bleeding**?? Did she/he put a wedge in between 2 of your teeth to separate them a bit to fill a cavity between teeth? Sometimes that will aggravate the gums...swish some warm salt water around in your mouth to stop the bleeding...it should be salty like the ocean.

and stop eating.


----------



## Troll Wizard

debbie5 said:


> AR: I thought you just had cavities filled. What the hell is **bleeding**?? Did she/he put a wedge in between 2 of your teeth to separate them a bit to fill a cavity between teeth? Sometimes that will aggravate the gums...swish some warm salt water around in your mouth to stop the bleeding...it should be salty like the ocean.
> 
> and stop eating.


Good Advice, d5! Warm salt water is the best thing for sore and bleeding gums. It is also good for someone who has a sore throat to gargle with it. Really soothes the back of the throat. As a singer I know, it really does help! :jol:


----------



## debbie5

you sing?? I sing! Roxy sings, too!


----------



## aquariumreef

Hey, I also sing!

Yeah, 3 cavities filled. It just hurts like crazy right now, and I don't know why it's bleeding. I'm thinking the gum and the base got nicked, not sure though.


----------



## Troll Wizard

debbie5 said:


> you sing?? I sing! Roxy sings, too!


Yup! Started in church youth choir when I was in the 7th grade. Have sung since then. Became a soloist for the choir. Sang in school choir as well. Had private lessons and so on. I was in a youth choir about 60 strong and toured all around the Western United States. Sang in churches of course, but also sang in schools, National Parks, on TV and in Canada. We were considered one of the best youth choirs traveling at the time. We even made an album during my last year with them.

We even sang in restaurants to say thank you for not only the food, but for the guest there as well. Was in the group until I graduated from high school. Then went on to a smaller college group and continued to tour. Branched out on my own for awhile then decided to take some time off, met my future wife had some kids, and well rest is history. Still sing from time to time. :jol:


----------



## aquariumreef

So I swigged some saltwater and took the dreaded ibuprofen and now I feel nothing again. 

And in other news http://www.pointerpointer.com/


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> At my age, I need a snood to lift my boobs up out of my food....
> 
> "Ow! damn COFFEE!!...."
> 
> I find a perfect house for us, out in the country...and suddenly hubby gets cold feet. (sigh)
> 
> http://www.trulia.com/property/photos/3085336724-6265-Duanesburg-Rd-Duanesburg-NY-12056#item-0


LOL Deb you crack me up - hey the house looks cool and cheap!!!!!!!!! Well cheap by comparison to here. You would have to go way out in the middle of nowhere to find anything under $100k these days.


----------



## IMU

Back at work but no motivation.


----------



## debbie5

Gathering all the needed supplies to sell Lemon Aid in the park...wondering how I can secure the donations jar to the table so no one does a snatch-and-run and makes off with it....it might be the old stand by: floral wire, to the rescue. Good thing I saved that big, clear, plastic jar pretzels came in....

I cannot believe I have SO much to do in the next 4 days. I'm going to pick up borrowed sun canopy & two 5 gallon jug coolers in a 1/2 an hour...and get introduced to a friend-of-a-friend who has a bunch of kayaks she is letting us use, on a beautiful lake. The more I try NOT to spend money & to borrow things, the more great opportunities seem to open up. But I also have weird friends who own weird things... LOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue

June 14 is Flag Day


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> you sing?? I sing! Roxy sings, too!


I sing too, well, after a few


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I just delivered a vehicle to one of my customers whose last name is Skelton.....made me think of _The Halloween Tree_.....


----------



## Copchick

Happy Flag Day!


----------



## debbie5

Funny how the car suddenly stops and refuses to change gears when I'm **sideways**, merging into the middle of a 55+ mph road... funny how it suddenly works again when the mechanic I limped the car to puts transmission fluid and oil in THE EMPTY CAR. 
(putting hubby's pillow in the doghouse...).

Good thing I went to Church yesterday, cuz I seriously thought I was gonna see Jesus....

EDIT:Later, car started acting up again. I took it to our mechanic...Turns out the lack of fluid stuck the clutch & I permanently lost a gear. My husband is an ass for not checking the car's fluids (we know it leaks) twice a month like he promised to do. WTH do I do now without a car!?

On a good note, my 15 year old got her 1st job..she will be working at the small market/food Cooperative about a mile away. I shop there all the time & know everyone. It's well air-conditioned, and my kid can walk there, ride her bike or take the bus, so it's all good. They are nice, kind people there, so I'm sure they will help her adjust and will work with her inattentive ADD. I have a feeling that once she gets her 1st paycheck, she will be VERY attentive.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

that sucks Deb! But please pass on my congrats to your daughter!


----------



## aquariumreef

There are guys doing work across the street and they are not ugly.


----------



## debbie5

Oh AR...I saw a very VERY yummy UPS man today...(>>>insert package joke here<<<)


Side note: Day Two of wearing make-up. A new record. Somehow, wearing crunchy mascara lost its appeal about 15 years ago...we just got back from The Demon's Honor Roll dinner....very nice. Nice to see that all of her close friends are also on the roll...


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> ....... But I also have weird friends who own weird things... LOL.


Having weird friends is one good thing - but having weird friends who own weird things is just cool........ 



Lord Homicide said:


> I sing too, well, after a few


LOL I used to sing in a band years ago...... Now that brings back some fun memories.



debbie5 said:


> .....On a good note, my 15 year old got her 1st job.....


Sorry to hear about the car Deb but the job is fantastic news. Wish her luck from me!!!

Put the last layer of strips on my pumpkin this morning. One side sagged a little but I guess in the grand scheme of things it won't matter. My only challenge now will be how the heck to mix up some mache pulp without wrecking my electric beater!!!!!

Shane washing windows this morning.... I feel a little guilty for not helping but I was technically doing something......


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> Oh AR...I saw a very VERY yummy UPS man today...(>>>insert package joke here<<<)


Hey, me too! Only this ups guy was old but friendly. Delivered some kind of special pillow for my mom.


----------



## debbie5

The perfect gift...nerdy AND Halloweeny! http://news.cnet.com/8301-10797_3-57452721-235/creepy-lego-unveils-first-ever-haunted-house-set/


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My wife has decided to make her own laundry detergent. We drove to 15 different stores today looking for a special brand of stain remover soap. At the last place we go, a little old lady tells us that they can't carry it in stores anymore because it can become combustible. Isn't that a wonderful thing to put in homemade laundry detergent?

On a side note, I crushed my thumb in a door today, and have ordered 100 5mm blue LED lights. Then I contacted the seller and requested that they send me 50 red and 50 blue. In a way, I saved myself 10 bucks, plus I got free shipping.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> The perfect gift...nerdy AND Halloweeny! http://news.cnet.com/8301-10797_3-57452721-235/creepy-lego-unveils-first-ever-haunted-house-set/


My wife saw this and immediately said "NO!" so I'm thinking I'll try to get my son one for Christmas.


----------



## debbie5

Well played, Bio..well played.
More..
http://www.toysrus.ca/family/index.jsp?categoryId=12880343


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Probably won't happen. I just saw her take my bank card out of my wallet

Also, why is no one in chat?


----------



## debbie5

No one is in chat cuz it's Thursday night in our world.


----------



## aquariumreef

These guys are mean. <_<


----------



## ladysherry

AR.....those look mean.


----------



## aquariumreef

Very, they put out spikes that can easily get infected. 

But in other news: I got a RO/DI filter today.


----------



## Zurgh

Do not warn the pasta about the incoming sauce... it could be disastrous to the mission, and the blue wine is selected for the bread course ... message ends...:googly:


----------



## Headless

LOL poor pasta!

Pork chops & stir fry vegies for dinner here. 

This weekend is the night out at "Draculas" restaurant so I'm looking forward to taking a few photos of their decor. Probably a bit of shopping the following day and some photography. Looking forward to the change of pace.


----------



## debbie5

I must say it again: I love fontgeek. Thank you SO MUCH for helping design a logo for Grace's Lemon Aid stand tomorrow. 
It's actually COLD here this morning..I had to put a fleece on. Love it. Today I have to wash out all the drink dispensers and make 20 gallons of lemonade, construct the banner and figure out a way to attach the banner to the table....
Hubby never threw the dove at the bottom of the driveway out, so the snip-snip of the feet is still an option...


----------



## Spooky1

I was putting some recyclables in the recycling bin this morning, before taking it to the street and a snake falls out as I pick up the bin.  It was only about a foot long, but it was patterned (similar to a Copperhead) and I want determine if it was venomous or not. Roxy and I captured it, and put it in a jar until we figured out what it was. We figure it's a juvenile Black Rat Snake. So we released it into our butterfly garden. Maybe it will grow big enough to eat some of the squirrels we have.  I'll post pictures later (I'm sure Fick will want to see them)


----------



## RoxyBlue

And in "Morning Encounters with Mother Nature News", Spooky1 got a little adrenaline jump start when he opened the recycling bin and a snake fell out on the patio. First thought was that it might be a juvenile rattlesnake since it did the whole tail tip shaking thing and struck at the chopstick I was using to pin the head so I could pick it up, but we've pretty much settled on it being a juvenile black rat snake. Quite a pretty little creature.

LATER NOTE: I see Spooky1 and I posted close to the same time with the same comments - scary


----------



## Headless

Well that sure beats any excitement I've had in the mornings lately. I HATE snakes. Mainly because we've lost 2 dogs over the years to snakes. May I just say officially here and now - I hate things that have more arms and legs than I do and things that have no arms and legs. That about covers it.

2:00 am and wide awake. Now it's 2:48 am and I'm not feeling anywhere closer to sleep than when I got up...... grrrrrrrrrrr It's gonna be a looooooooooong day.


----------



## Lord Homicide

CPR dummies look freaky.
EDIT: They hand out rubber mouths and nose piece to jam into the face cavity by the way.


----------



## Hairazor

BioHazardCustoms said:


> My wife has decided to make her own laundry detergent. We drove to 15 different stores today looking for a special brand of stain remover soap. At the last place we go, a little old lady tells us that they can't carry it in stores anymore because it can become combustible. Isn't that a wonderful thing to put in homemade laundry detergent?


I make homemade soap and I had a devil of a time finding lye. Turns out they don't sell it in stores anymore because it is, get this, a main ingredient for making meth. I have to order it online in small quantities from a soap making supplier!!!


----------



## debbie5

I have a spouse you can render down into soap....I think the soap might smell like bacon when u are done... 
cant u use ashes instead of lye?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can always tell when it's Friday afternoon by the lack of employees still here at 4:30PM.

Three more shows to go this weekend and then I have no more excuse for not getting the house cleaned up:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Isn't it funny how Roxy and Spooky posted the same snake story thing, just minutes apart....So weird...it's like they are married or something.....


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> CPR dummies look freaky.
> EDIT: They hand out rubber mouths and nose piece to jam into the face cavity by the way.
> 
> View attachment 2689


:jol: The children CPR dummies freak me out even more.....


----------



## Hairazor

debbie5 said:


> I have a spouse you can render down into soap....I think the soap might smell like bacon when u are done...
> cant u use ashes instead of lye?


Hee hee! Men would probably Love bacon scented soap. I'm not sure but I think somehow ashes are processed into lye but toooo much work for me!


----------



## aquariumreef

And here I was thinking my morning was exciting because I got woken up by a call from the Doctor's Office. 

Oh and Roxy, what shows are you doing? I meant to ask that a day or two ago but forgot.


----------



## debbie5

...Bible Study (aka, sit around fire with my girlfriends and drink & laugh our hineys off ) starts in one hour...
I don't like that all we do is eat & drink...maybe I'll bring water...or maybe I'll just drink Mike's Hard Strawberry Lemonade....


----------



## N. Fantom

Hairazor said:


> Hee hee! Men would probably Love bacon scented soap. I'm not sure but I think somehow ashes are processed into lye but toooo much work for me!


OMG i have bacon scented soap and bacon flavored gum/toothpaste/dental floss/ and mints.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> I have a spouse you can render down into soap....I think the soap might smell like bacon when u are done...
> cant u use ashes instead of lye?


LOL, they sell bacon scented soap on ebay. I was again denied


----------



## debbie5

I have bacon band aids and bacon floss..I think I have lipgloss too...


----------



## aquariumreef

I've got sliced u fingers thanks to a 5.5 gallon aquarium that now is rimless. And needs a new left pane of glass because I broke a chunk off on accident.


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> Oh and Roxy, what shows are you doing? I meant to ask that a day or two ago but forgot.


"Trial by Jury" and "The Sorcerer" - These are two of the earliest comic operas created by Gilbert & Sullivan.

And here are a couple photos of our morning excitement:

blackratsnake2 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

blackratsnake5 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1

and a couple more pictures of our visitor (juvenile Black Rat Snake).

DSC04818 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC04819 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## debbie5

Aww..dang. Wallenda used a safety line.


----------



## debbie5

Remind me not to drink your lemonade, Spooky...

LOL @ snake pic...can u see the mousie or 'munk half way down in its belly?


----------



## aquariumreef

So who's snake is that? :googly:

That thing is creepy though, I bet it'd eat me.


----------



## debbie5

2 am. Just finished slicing lemons...


----------



## aquariumreef

12:25 am and I just sent in a false complaint in the hopes that I would get a free box of icecream. Now I feel guilty.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Hello all!! And thanks for the wake up Spooky!! Nothing like opening the page to a snake to get you started in the morning!!! I have been so busy the last few weeks I have barely had time to stop by and say hi!! I just can't wait for the 23rd of June to get here fast enough!! Fear Crafters is having the Zombie Car wash up in Lincoln!! My son Cody can't wait to go with me. And since I already have zombie clothes laying around for all from the library party I'm all set!!


----------



## Copchick

Hey folks - just saw this on our news station. Who really thinks of this type of thing? Just something to be aware of. http://www.wpxi.com/news/news/local/target-11-uncovers-dangers-wire-grill-brushes/nPTYB/

Have a safe summer!


----------



## Headless

Back at the hotel after going to Draculas theatre restaurant - and now I'm depressed. What an amazing collection of stuff they have - but you weren't allowed to take any photos at all!!!!!! I so need more stuff!!!!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Cute snake, spooky!

After two years of dealing with my evening shift, I may have lucked up. There is an opening on our morning shift (6a-2p) that I'm trying to go to. I'd end up with crappy off days (What's crappier than Wednesday-Thursday?) but I'd be home earlier in the day and could work more on my haunt, because I wouldn't have to worry about waking the neighbors with power tools. Either way, I'm hoping I get it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have a new shed - yay! The guys just finished up the installation, so now we get to move everything off the patio and back into storage.


----------



## Spooky1

The death and birth of a shed.

DSC04791 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC04794 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC04804 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC04823 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC04825 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Now I have to build some steps.


----------



## N. Fantom

Whoo hoo! I just finished up with all the auditions for today. We got 121 people! It was insane! Now I have to choose 16 of them. Ugh I hate making decisions.


----------



## Zurgh

Awaiting plaster cast to dry, (won't take too long today, seeing as it will be 104+) then to de-mold...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spooky how about some prefab concrete steeps? Or maybe a ramp so you can roll stuff into your new ware house. And I still think a nice concrete pad out front of it would be nice. 
O' and does it have running water and a sink. How about cable?


----------



## The Watcher

Last big week at work and I have been sick for the last 3 days. I hate a summer head cold. Funny how my kids still seem to control my life?????????????


----------



## aquariumreef

Gots me a little kid to watch today.


----------



## debbie5

5 hours selling lemonade = $65. Not bad.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay for you, that's a lot of lemonade


----------



## Spooky1

Took my Mom to see Roxy's show tonight. It was a good show, and the orchestra sounded great.


----------



## Zurgh

You should be watching for the Evil ham... Or this translation is off...:googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm exhausted now.


----------



## Zurgh

A Plague Dr. Mold is soon to be finished...


----------



## aquariumreef

Yay for new friends who have so much in common with me that we might be cousins.


----------



## Headless

Good luck with the Job Bio!!

Congrats with the fundraising Deb. 

Good to be home in the warmth. It was a VERY cold weekend in Melbourne. Had a fantastic time and added a few things to the Halloween collection - a cat, a fantastic old book, a mirror and hopefully I've resolved my lighting issues.


----------



## debbie5

My teen just got in from bring the groceries in from the car...and there they sit on the kitchen floor. (sigh)
I should go back to bed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

June 17 is:

Eat Your Vegetables Day - had some green beans yesterday that Spooky1 picked up at a farmers market - very tasty

Father's Day - Happy Father's Day to all you Forum dads!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Happy Father's Day to all the Dads on here!


----------



## Bone Dancer

debbie5 said:


> My teen just got in from bring the groceries in from the car...and there they sit on the kitchen floor. (sigh)
> I should go back to bed.


Deb, try putting thier plate on the floor next to the bags. It's a long shot but maybe they will get the idea. Teen are not known for thier powers of reasoning.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ok, the paths are getting to narrow. I have to clean this house. Let's see now, safty rope, flash light, GPS, wish me luck. Send help if you don't see me a couple of days.


----------



## debbie5

We're off for a ride in the country (very 1950's thing to do..) Going to stop at a country store that has a waterwheel, great homemade sharp cheese and penny candy. Oh, and they sell this addictive mustard dip, too! http://waterwheelvillage.com/


----------



## N. Fantom

aquariumreef said:


> Yay for new friends who have so much in common with me that we might be cousins.


Haha, it's scary how much you guys are alike.


----------



## aquariumreef

You wouldn't know you left us. 

In other news I am tired.


----------



## N. Fantom

Well sorry I had to leave for the beach!

In other news, I'm at the beach again


----------



## aquariumreef

Hmmph


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Copchick said:


> Hey folks - just saw this on our news station. Who really thinks of this type of thing? Just something to be aware of. http://www.wpxi.com/news/news/local/target-11-uncovers-dangers-wire-grill-brushes/nPTYB/
> 
> Have a safe summer!


Wow. I just read this. It's funny, just these tiny things you would never think of until it happens to you or someone else. I'm glad this one had a happy ending.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

debbie5 said:


> My teen just got in from bring the groceries in from the car...and there they sit on the kitchen floor. (sigh)
> I should go back to bed.


LOL Debbie...that's funny!!...Nothing like a teen is there? I don't have children but I see this kind of thing all the time with my friends and um remember it from when I was a teen.


----------



## N. Fantom

aquariumreef said:


> Hmmph


Ohh I know you did not just Hmmph me! Did you think I wanted to leave for the beach at 5 'o' clock in the morning. So Hmmph to you sir!


----------



## Zurgh

Tis' a bit hot out & the garage is 120○-130○ or so... Great for drying projects, bad for spending any time what so ever in....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm thinking a five minute brownie would be really tasty right about now.....


----------



## Spooky1

This weekends weather was perfect. Cool enough to have the windows open all day, with a nice breeze. To bad it's due to be 90+ for much of the next two weeks.


----------



## N. Fantom

Haha, i make those all the time now


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I just had a phone call from a person I love very much that I haven't talked to in 20 years. It's such an odd feeling, I don't know what to do with it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

N. Fantom said:


> Haha, i make those all the time now


I gave the recipe to my mom and I think she's made the brownies at least a half dozen times already It's perfect for when you want a quick chocolate snack.


----------



## Copchick

PrettyGhoul said:


> I just had a phone call from a person I love very much that I haven't talked to in 20 years. It's such an odd feeling, I don't know what to do with it.


Kind of wonderful and dreadful at the same time, isn't it?  Been in that boat.


----------



## aquariumreef

N. Fantom said:


> Ohh I know you did not just Hmmph me! Did you think I wanted to leave for the beach at 5 'o' clock in the morning. So Hmmph to you sir!


Yessir I did just Hmmph you. 

In other news I got a photog gig today, finished an all. Pretty schweet.

And I saw 2 moose and a baby moose when I didn't have my camera. 

And I noticed that I am completely white with no tan.

And lastly the first thunder of the summer was here today. :wub:


----------



## N. Fantom

I wish there where more chats


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm bored.


----------



## aquariumreef




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Deb the best part about Teenagers is that they grow up - think they know so much more than you do and move out!!!!!! LOL

That's Monday done and dusted. Bring on Tuesday - it will be the weekend again before I know it. 

My mother is cooking dinner tonight...... Oh dear....... wonder what culinary delight it will be this week..........


----------



## aquariumreef

I tricked 4 people in an aquarium chat room today and it was fun. 

Until the person I designated as the fake me started being nasty.


----------



## Headless

Dear AR - you are evil - that is all........


----------



## aquariumreef

That's my specialty, thanks.

Anyways, I've gotta finish this book about bridge before I take it back to the library tomarrow. 

Great picature of my baby.


----------



## debbie5

Car is in to the transmission guys for a look-see. Let's hope it's the d-tens thingie, or I need a new car. 

On another note, it's nice and cool this morning. Supposed to get up to 94 Thursday, which isn't good, as I feel like poo when it's hot. Hopefully, The Hubster can put in our a.c. units tonight. I'm so glad I live in an age of radar & weather forecasting & a.c. 
PULLED PORK SANDWICHES for dinner! Come on over!


----------



## Spooky1

Drizzly morning here today. Roxy wasn't feeling well this morning, so she stayed home.


----------



## PirateLady

Well Dave got the porch painted <well most of it before it rains> Looking good... Garden is doing well.... Saw a groundhog spending time in the yard yesterday . Was wondering why Rio was spending time with his head under the shed...so I guess that's why.... No rain here yet but it is suppose to hit us later. Going to work a little on the house today..cleaning, laundry that is if I can get motivated...having a little issue with that this morning... Hope Roxy feels better Spooky....


----------



## PirateLady

Cute baby AR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, PL. I think I picked up a touch of flu, so hopefully by tomorrow I'll be back to normal - or as normal as I get


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Headless said:


> Deb the best part about Teenagers is that they grow up - think they know so much more than you do and move out!!!!!! LOL
> 
> My mother is cooking dinner tonight...... Oh dear....... wonder what culinary delight it will be this week..........


You're right about teenagers. Mine is just beginning to be the demon I know he is capable of being, but he's still a generally good kid. Most days.

As for your mother cooking dinner, do I detect a slight note of sarcasm there?

It's Monday, which means I only have today and tomorrow to work until I am off of work for a couple of days. Really looking forward to my weekend.

**EDIT**
Cute Kid AR. In about 10-12 years you will want to strangle it for something.


----------



## Death's Door

Hello! Still crazy at work. I did catch up reading all the posts last night. Did go to the Jersey Devil M&T last Saturday. Had a great time. 

I got home and had to get hubby's Jersey Devil costume ready to go to his gun club. They were having their annual kids' campout and when it gets dark the kids go though the property with flash lights and look for the Jersey Devil. He was soo good in stalking around that he was walking behind them a few times and they didn't even know he was there. He did get chased down a few times but never caught and considering he's 52 years old, that's saying something. 

Was a Jersey Devil themed weekend.


----------



## Death's Door

Zurgh said:


> Do not warn the pasta about the incoming sauce... it could be disastrous to the mission, and the blue wine is selected for the bread course ... message ends...:googly:


Hey Zurgh - I was planning on having meatballs with sauce tonight for dinner. Would I follow the same protocol. I do not want to tip the scale and upset the outcome of the mission. Also, should I send a top secret email to the asparagus and buttered noodles or let it be a surprise.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Even though the fence is nice, I miss my open yard now that we've enclosed it for the dog. Loving the dog though—he brings a lot of energy into the household!


----------



## debbie5

Meal change: leftover chicken, fresh green beans, rice. Cuz I know that you all want to know.


----------



## N. Fantom

So I can stop lying about my age now! My mother always makes me give false information to websites until she deems them trustworthy. I just PM'ed Zombie F and as soon as he changes it i can be 14 again!

Good thing i'm good at lying. I realized that i had a 32 in language arts and found out that i had never turned in a major paper that was due 5 weeks ago. Well i just turned it in through e-mail and am getting full credit. I feel kinda guilty now but I needed that grade to graduate middle school.


----------



## debbie5

Jasmine rice smells soooooo good. I'm morphing last night's barbecue chicken into chicken tikka masala....cuz garma masala is just about the best thing ever.
Life is easier if you don't lie. About anything. It's too hard to keep track of the lies.


----------



## N. Fantom

debbie5 said:


> Life is easier if you don't lie. About anything. It's too hard to keep track of the lies.


Yes i know but i needed to. I couldn't graduate with out this grade.


----------



## aquariumreef

You're seriously 14? :googly:

And in other news, that's not my baby.


----------



## N. Fantom

^haha i was wondering about that. And yes, i'm 14


----------



## aquariumreef

N. Fantom said:


> ^haha i was wondering about that. And yes, i'm 14


Hey, now I can set you up with my sister. :googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

And it is bright and shiny and warm out. I go inside for a second, then back out and I see huge black clouds to the north and a hello loud thunder clap.


----------



## Spooky1

I think it's time for a shot of bourbon (I hear it calling my name)  For medicinal purposes only, I don't want to catch Roxy's bug.


----------



## debbie5

Hmmmm..looks like the carrot seeds I planted in the garden are too old..nothing is sprouting. Gotta put new seeds in...
Hubby upped his life insurance policy and I got one. Almost 8% accrues annually...holy crap.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Spooky1 said:


> I think it's time for a shot of bourbon (I hear it calling my name)  For medicinal purposes only, I don't want to catch Roxy's bug.


:jol: Well Spooky1 that is the most responsible thing that I have heard in awhile. Who will take care of Roxy if you are sick???????


----------



## debbie5

I can't find the 5 minute brownie recipe on here .

(cries)


----------



## N. Fantom

here you go!


----------



## aquariumreef

You can also find it in a recent Taste of Home magazine.


----------



## debbie5

My ass thanks you ( growing....growing..)

Actually, I'm losing weight.


----------



## aquariumreef

C'mon let's sweat! Do the locomotion, sweat!

The only time I ever got to sing about sweat was 2 years ago. Pretty sure there's a recording somewhere.


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm full of food.


----------



## Headless

BioHazardCustoms said:


> You're right about teenagers. Mine is just beginning to be the demon I know he is capable of being, but he's still a generally good kid. Most days.
> 
> As for your mother cooking dinner, do I detect a slight note of sarcasm there?


Yeah Bio - unfortunately she is the world's worst cook. Everything tastes the same. But she is trying to help and it's hard to tell someone who's heart was in the right place that their cooking sucks. So we go along, eat and drink lots of wine in the process. I will say though - last night's Roast Pork wasn't as bad as some of her creations.



Sawtooth Jack said:


> Even though the fence is nice, I miss my open yard now that we've enclosed it for the dog. Loving the dog though-he brings a lot of energy into the household!


Awww Sawtooth I was just thinking about your little guy yesterday and thinking he probably isn't THAT little any more!!!!!

I am REALLY happy as I made a good start on my invitations this morning. Managed to get the first one done (prototype if you will). Haven't taken photos yet - I'll see how I go for that tomorrow. That's the hardest part for me - making the first one. Once I'm happy with what I've got - I can get into it.

Crumbed beef sausages with vegetables and thick brown gravy for dinner tonight. Good hearty meal for a freezing cold evening - just perfect!


----------



## aquariumreef

So I just met the strangest group of people in a LGTB teen forum tonight. :googly:

Fun peeps though, they'd fit in here.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hhhmmmmm..I have my seaglass earrings on today....I love seaglass...nothing but some shards of broken glass from fisherman's net floats, but once the ocean has tumbled them around for about 50 years, they are quite lovely....plus wearing them makes me feel close to the ocean.....


----------



## debbie5

Headless, my mother in law HATES to cook, but when I was first married, oh how she tried.... 

She made a roast beef a day ahead (I have no idea WHY), only she used some weird cut. She over baked it so it was dry. Then, she thinly sliced it, and put it on a cookie sheet in the fridge. She reheated it the next day in the oven. I kid you not: it was like eating shoe leather.
Now, she orders out.Or I cook.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am not liking Internet Explorer 9 very much.

I've also decided, after observing behavior on the roads this morning, that anyone who tailgates while driving must be mentally defective in some way. Why would anyone in his right mind drive a half car length behind another car at any speed, let alone an elevated speed?


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> I've also decided, after observing behavior on the roads this morning, that anyone who tailgates while driving must be mentally defective in some way. Why would anyone in his right mind drive a half car length behind another car at any speed, let alone an elevated speed?


:jol: You know what I call those people that tailgate like that???? CUSTOMERS! (it is a bad thing though)


----------



## IMU

RoxyBlue said:


> I've also decided, after observing behavior on the roads this morning, that anyone who tailgates while driving must be mentally defective in some way. Why would anyone in his right mind drive a half car length behind another car at any speed, let alone an elevated speed?


It's not the tailgating that bothers me as much as the people who weave & change lanes like they are running from the law! The other day I watched a car exit I-95 (at about 75MPH) from the far right lane, across 3 lanes of traffic (all doing at least 70MPH) to catch the left exit ramp for a 'rest stop'! :finger:

Last time someone did that they were pulling a boat & trailer and took out 5 cars and closed down the interstate for 6 hours and had 2 copters land.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The tailgater this morning was both tailgating *and* weaving - double bad marks against them!:googly:


----------



## debbie5

too humid & hot to cook...next 2 days are supposed to be worse. Can't hot fudge sundae = dinner??


----------



## debbie5

Gummy earthworms: the grape flavored ones that were brown like a worm & individually wrapped....are no longer being made. This has been confirmed. 
Please observe a moment of silence for the passing of an inexpensive, perfect 'Ween treat.....

Nevermore.

http://www.oryans.com/gummy-earthworms-gummy-candy.html

Oriental Trading sez they might get the root beer ones in again..not sure. 
On a side note, O.T. has tons of stuff on sale! Gummy bugs for 8 cents each! http://www.orientaltrading.com/halloween/going-fast-a1-90000+1237+1605-6-1.fltr

OMG! GREEN GOO FILLED Cadbury eggs! http://www.candywarehouse.com/products/cadbury-screme-eggs-48-piece-box/


----------



## N. Fantom

A picture like this is always great to see, especially 3 weeks before i'm going to Australia.


----------



## aquariumreef

It's photoshoppede, you can tell by the pixels.


----------



## Hauntiholik

N. Fantom said:


> A picture like this is always great to see, especially 3 weeks before i'm going to Australia.


Have fun on your trip N. Fantom. Giant Queensland spider devours snake


----------



## Evil Queen

Holy crap on a cracker!


----------



## debbie5

NO THANK YOU, spider!

camel spider! http://urbanlegends.about.com/od/spiders/ss/Camel-Spider.htm


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Headless said:


> Awww Sawtooth I was just thinking about your little guy yesterday and thinking he probably isn't THAT little any more!!!!!


I need to post some pics of the little guy, had him weighed at the vet the other day and yes, he is officially twice as big as when we brought him home...probably even bigger now!


----------



## Headless

Where are you headed Fantom?

Yeah there are some cool things in Australia - the saying is - if the Crocodiles / Spiders / Snakes / Jellyfish don't get you - Sun - Cancer will...... LOL but then there isn't much sun right at the moment so the odds are much better.

Sounds like a delightful meal Deb. I don't know what my mum does - she can cook roast lamb, beef and chicken on any night and it will all taste exactly the same. She boils the heck out of vegies and always overcooks steak and the like. And nothing ever has any flavour. Drives me crazy.

Sawtooth, those medium-large breeds grow so much in their first year. You don't notice it so much with the smaller breeds - they don't have so much growing to do to get to full size. Bet he's lots of fun though. I always refer to puppies as big time wasters - but in the nicest possible way - hours just have a way of slipping by when you spend time with them.

Got two invitations done and a heap of "parts" cut out to make more. I know it's way ahead of time but last year I was still making them when it was time to send them out and since I'll have about 60 to do....... looking at the clock ticking down - if I made one every second day I would still not have enough time. I'll take some photos once there is a bit more light. Still a bit dull here despite being 8:00 am.


----------



## N. Fantom

Headless said:


> Where are you headed Fantom?


Mission Beach.


----------



## aquariumreef

N. Fantom said:


> Mission Beach.


What are you going there for?


----------



## Headless

Nice - and a bit warmer than where I am. Bit far for me to drop by and visit though sorry!!!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Then and now...hard to believe it's only been a month.










It's a bad pic as I was trying to hold him from lunging at the bird, but here he is on point already...good boy!


----------



## Headless

LOL you've got to love those gundog instincts!!!!

I've decided he has a very intelligent face. Very handsome boy Sawtooth! Good choice.


----------



## Copchick

Sawtooth Jack he's beautiful!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

aye! That's a handsome boy you got there Sawtooth!


----------



## aquariumreef

(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻)


----------



## goneferal

So I have a work convention in Las Vegas next week. Any ideas for what I should do in my downtime?


----------



## Hauntiholik

goneferal said:


> So I have a work convention in Las Vegas next week. Any ideas for what I should do in my downtime?


Gamble? Eat great food? See a show?


----------



## aquariumreef

Go see Phantom:The Las Vegas Spectacular. It's over in the Venetian, had the theater custom-built for it.


----------



## Spooky1

Sawtooth, the pup is still a cutie


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's hot and muggy outside, which means the lovely cool spring is finally over - how sad

On the bright side, we saw a load of fireflies and a small and very fast snake while we were out with the dog taking an evening walk.


----------



## Zurgh

I'm thinking of forming a synchronized screaming team...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I think those are better known as "grossly amateur church choirs"


----------



## aquariumreef

So I had plans to go bowling tonight and my guy completely canceled. <_<


----------



## debbie5

Spent the evening singing 3rd harmony with friend's acoustic guitar practice session. Discussed the word "Papeete" again while singing some Crosby, Still & Nash. Feels great when the harmonies all lock in.


----------



## craigfly06

I have noticed up here in WNY, they dont have lightening bugs. I have been here for 5 years and havent seen them. Have them in NJ but not here, dont know why could be Lake Erie, could be the long cold Winters, could be Love Canal, I dont know, but what I do know I miss them in the Summer time.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Figured I might as well check in. I'm in a tough place tonight...I'm trying to remain positive...and right now I'm positive that some sleep and xanax are in order.


----------



## aquariumreef

What do all the parents here think about setting their teenagers bedtimes as midnight? My parents are complaining because they thing I'm up too late and in bed too long. <_<


----------



## Headless

Hauntiholik said:


> Gamble? Eat great food? See a show?


Nice ideas!!!!!!



Dark Angel 27 said:


> Figured I might as well check in. I'm in a tough place tonight...I'm trying to remain positive...and right now I'm positive that some sleep and xanax are in order.


Hope everything is OK DA. Tomorrow is another day - hopefully it will be better for you.



aquariumreef said:


> What do all the parents here think about setting their teenagers bedtimes as midnight? My parents are complaining because they thing I'm up too late and in bed too long. <_<


My daughter used to do the same particularly on weekends and school holidays. Never understood it - I could never sleep much later than 10 am. There is too much life to live! And besides - what are you doing until the wee hours? If it's spending time on the computer then I'd say your life will be far more enriched by living in the real world doing things that matter with people that matter than living in a virtual world. But then that's just my own humble opinion - I've just seen too many people waste their entire lives at the computer......


----------



## Bone Dancer

craigfly06 said:


> I have noticed up here in WNY, they dont have lightening bugs. I have been here for 5 years and havent seen them. Have them in NJ but not here, dont know why could be Lake Erie, could be the long cold Winters, could be Love Canal, I dont know, but what I do know I miss them in the Summer time.


I happened to see some fireflys or lightening bugs this evening. Always makes me remember the summers when I was younger ( alot younger). Running around the yard and catching them.


----------



## aquariumreef

Headless said:


> My daughter used to do the same particularly on weekends and school holidays. Never understood it - I could never sleep much later than 10 am. There is too much life to live! And besides - what are you doing until the wee hours? If it's spending time on the computer then I'd say your life will be far more enriched by living in the real world doing things that matter with people that matter than living in a virtual world. But then that's just my own humble opinion - I've just seen too many people waste their entire lives at the computer......


Because sleeping is great for a growing person. 

Anyways, I'm usually asleep until 11-2 and awake until 3-4. Sunnytime I'm outside gardening or photographing or reading, and nightime I'm connecting with people I'd never get to meat in real life. Like tonight ofr instance, I met an 86 year old Wiccan Luther who lives in Alabama. 

Granted, I also met some weird people that I'd prefer never to meet. EVER.:googly:


----------



## Headless

Headless said:


> I could never sleep much later than 10 am. .......


I meant when I was her/your age by the way....

Yes well meeting people online is OK AR - however the thing that always worries me is - are they who they say they are. The one thing about internet chat is that you can be anyone you want to be. Don't fall into the trap of believing everything you read.......


----------



## Headless

The dog is an alcoholic!!!!! It keeps stealing my wine!


----------



## debbie5

It's gonna be close to 100 degrees today....I live up near the cool mountains. That temp is not right. Hubby put in an a.c. unit.I doubt he cleaned it, cuz it's giving me a headache & strong asthma. I better find a medical mask & clean that sucker out.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy First Day of Summer!

Hey Sawtooth - Cute pup. And yes, they don't stay small for long. 

Gonna be a hot one today and tomorrow in southern NJ. The pool is up and ready. Might be a little cold to get into still, however, I'll just sit in the tube so it would be so bad when I'm in there.


----------



## RoxyBlue

June 20 is:

Finally Summer Day - now it gets hot and ugly for a few months
Ice Cream Soda Day - one of my favorite fountain treats, and particularly good when the weather is hot


----------



## IMU

Maybe I'll start an anti-social website called: In Your Face Book where you can Enemy people instead of Friend them ...


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, IMU, are you having a bad day?:jol:

It would probably be a wildly successful site


----------



## autumnghost

Happy Summer Solstice.


----------



## Hairazor

IMU said:


> Maybe I'll start an anti-social website called: In Your Face Book where you can Enemy people instead of Friend them ...


Novel idea, I'll be secret smiling to myself all day when I think of it!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'd Love to have an In your Facebook page! Then I could tell my thieving former partner exactly what I think of him without worrying that some of the haunt owners I know would see it and decide that it's a little too unprofessional to be associated with them.


----------



## Copchick

IMU said:


> Maybe I'll start an anti-social website called: In Your Face Book where you can Enemy people instead of Friend them ...


Great idea! I immediately thought of a few I could put in there. Like those same people on facebook who keep sending friend requests to me over and over. I keep telling these numbnuts I don't do facebook. :googly: Can't stand facebook. Hey someone should start a thread for people to add names on the "In Your Face Book" list.


----------



## N. Fantom

Headless said:


> My daughter used to do the same particularly on weekends and school holidays. Never understood it - I could never sleep much later than 10 am. There is too much life to live!  And besides - what are you doing until the wee hours? If it's spending time on the computer then I'd say your life will be far more enriched by living in the real world doing things that matter with people that matter than living in a virtual world. But then that's just my own humble opinion - I've just seen too many people waste their entire lives at the computer......


I'm up until 4 or 5 in the morning on weekends. And I don't sit on the computer most of the time, i'm outside in the woods, sometimes i will bring my laptop with me though


----------



## debbie5

11,000 posts..who knew? Thanks, Roxy for pointing that out.

I picked up the almost-dead car from the mechanic's (it has a crack in the 1st gear tranny drum..not getting it fixed..gonna drive in 2nd gear til it dies) and realized that our fav ice cream place is right down the road. So I got the kids sundaes ( we usually have ice cream for dinner at summer solstice..). I drove back across town & got out of the car, whereupon one sundae plopped out of the paper bag & onto the driveway. I guess there was so much condensation on the bowls , they broke right through. I managed to save a bit of the ice cream still in the bowl..added more bananas & choc whipped cream, and saved the day. I can only imagine the hullabaloo if one kid had had a sundae, and the other didn't... I myself had choc ice cream with cherry dip top. Ate all the dip top & threw most of the ice cream away, only eating the cone & what was in it. YUM.


----------



## debbie5

N. Fantom said:


> I'm up until 4 or 5 in the morning on weekends. And I don't sit on the computer most of the time, i'm outside in the woods, sometimes i will bring my laptop with me though


IN THE WOODS!!?? Wth?


----------



## aquariumreef

That's where his cult gathers for sacrificing barbies? :googly:


----------



## N. Fantom

debbie5 said:


> IN THE WOODS!!?? Wth?


Haha, yes in the woods. Most of the time i'm on chat i'm in the woods. Then i have to go for a minute to sneak back into the house


----------



## Headless

Yeah heck - nothing strange about sitting in the woods at 3 or 4 in the morning chatting on the computer..... I don't know what you are on about Deb..... !!!!!!!????????? LOL


----------



## N. Fantom

Headless said:


> Yeah heck - nothing strange about sitting in the woods at 3 or 4 in the morning chatting on the computer..... I don't know what you are on about Deb..... !!!!!!!????????? LOL


Haha, i just love the woods at night. Don't knock it till you try it. And btw my parents don't know that I do it so there not some incredibly irresponsible people, i just know how to surpass the security system


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Headless said:


> Hope everything is OK DA. Tomorrow is another day - hopefully it will be better for you.


Thanks Headless, I'm feeling better now that I've vented to my sister.


----------



## debbie5

Despite being in the woods since I was wee, I get creeped out, not to mention FEASTED UPON by skeeters!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Happy Summer Solstice everyone.....peace be with you and unto you..


----------



## N. Fantom

debbie5 said:


> Despite being in the woods since I was wee, I get creeped out, not to mention FEASTED UPON by skeeters!


Ya the mosquitoes can be annoying but it's worth the peace and tranquility of the night. plus i'm a total nutjob so...


----------



## randomr8

So in my garden it's purple cone flowers vs cucumbers. Also I'm happy the say that I'm using alot more Halloween stuff in my garden than I thought I would. Stakes, old fence wire, etc.


----------



## randomr8

My daughter's mak'n brownies.


----------



## N. Fantom

randomr8 said:


> My daughter's mak'n brownies.


Five minute brownies?


----------



## Zurgh

It is hot out, therefore I mache...


----------



## aquariumreef

I found dust on my sensor. :amgry:


----------



## randomr8

N. Fantom said:


> Five minute brownies?


I saw that! No, these are Giradelli (?) tripple chocolate, freakn awesome brownies!


----------



## randomr8

N. Fantom said:


> Ya the mosquitoes can be annoying but it's worth the peace and tranquility of the night. plus i'm a total nutjob so...


My wife makes repellent out of:

lemon grass, citronella, lavender

Gets the oils on line and mixes 'em. Works well and isn't like dowsing yourself with chemicals.


----------



## debbie5

Hubby & I are shooting for a goal to start up Saturday night dinner nights here at our house in September. He's lonely for friends, I have a cousin with kids of a similar age who needs a hand up, and I like to cook...everyone wins. Besides, our dining room table needs some card games played on it! I want to be that fun house where everyone is welcomed all the time... I throw great b-day parties for my kids, and all their friends are thrilled & have a blast... but then we don't invite kids back as much as they want to come over or as much as we should. Need to change that, as time is flying by...


----------



## debbie5

randomr8 said:


> My wife makes repellent out of:
> 
> lemon grass, citronella, lavender
> 
> Gets the oils on line and mixes 'em. Works well and isn't like dowsing yourself with chemicals.


I've used a spray like that...it works great, but you have to re-apply it every 3 hours or so, unlike DEET which (frighteningly) soaks into your skin...


----------



## aquariumreef

So I'm eating pizza and gonna watch a movie from Spain tonight, can't remember the name, but I know it was a localized term for something.

Lifes good. :3


----------



## N. Fantom

Wow, after a week of work i just finished a lesson plan for my teachers. Being polite can backfire on you big time!


----------



## N. Fantom

I find this cool. Go to Google maps, type : 47.110579 9.227568 , click the green arrow , select more then go to Street View . Go up two & left twice .


----------



## Goblin

Justwhen you thought it was safe to fly to Europe...............








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Headless

Well that's just irritating!!!! LOL Flying sharks now... was that a movie?

Our internet has been shaped for the past few days - viewing almost anything is tedious and slower than a wet week.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hhhhmmmm Gives a whole new meaning to 'Jumping the Shark', huh?


----------



## Headless

Have spent most of the evening cutting out more components for my invitations. Sometimes I really do wonder about my sanity. As much as I really like the invitations - oh my - they are going to be an enormous amount of work!!! Particularly if I have to do 50-60 of them!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Hmmm..dunno if I ever updated..
Gracie's lemonade stand for violin camp was last weekend & went well...weather was perfect and she made $65 in the less than 5 hours we were there! Many people gave 3-$5 for a glass, which was cool. It was a *lot* of work, and I can't believe she lasted that long. We wanted to go back & sell the next day, too but it was Father's Day & hubby wanted us to stay home together. Thanks everyone! And a special shout out to fontgeek for all his help!


----------



## randomr8

Headless said:


> Well that's just irritating!!!! LOL Flying sharks now... was that a movie?
> 
> Our internet has been shaped for the past few days - viewing almost anything is tedious and slower than a wet week.


Mega Shark vs Giant Octopus


----------



## debbie5

Ahhhhh.... high school graduation time. Time to watch all my friends look the other way as their kids & kids' friends get bombed, in a state where the drinking age is 18. Funny how otherwise conservative people decide which laws to abide & which not to.


----------



## Spooky1

Deb, isn't the legal drinking age 21 not 18 everywhere now? So High school seniors aren't even close now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Deb, isn't the legal drinking age 21 not 18 everywhere now? So High school seniors aren't even close now.


Found this on line:

"The drinking age in New York City and all of New York State is 21 years of age. Those under 21 years of age are prohibited from purchasing or possessing alcohol, from consuming alcohol in public, and from having a blood alcohol level of 0.02% while driving.

In the privacy of their own homes, with the consent of a legal guardian ("parents"), those under 21 may consume alcohol."

http://queens.about.com/od/queensalmanac/qt/new-york-drinking-age.htm


----------



## Hairazor

I found this in a 2009 Rachel Ray magazine and now I know what I am making for my co workers for Halloween


----------



## debbie5

typo! Yes, I meant 21, not 18.

EDIT: I just found an entire basket of clean, folded laundry BACK IN the laundry pile. 

Someone's gonna die.


----------



## aquariumreef

Debbie, don't tell us, now we might have to report you. :googly:


----------



## Headless

I like those cupcakes!

Day off today - so back into the study and try to get these last couple of assignments finished.


----------



## aquariumreef

*muffins 

I had the best hour reading in the sun in my life. Except for getting sunburned now.


----------



## debbie5

AC is on and its still 82 in here.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My 12 year old decided that we needed a back door in my lawnmower shed. I've spent the last three hours replacing the boards he knocked out. If he weren't my only son, I'd strangle him.


----------



## Zurgh

Is it a good day for an epic dessert? Perhaps my cat will know...


----------



## Headless

LOL Bio - air conditioning for the shed?

I've done a few more invitations and started paper mache mask. Not quite sure where that is going but I wanted to give one a try. Might pick up the rest of the timber for the graveyard fence later this afternoon and get some additional panels made this weekend. So many projects so little time.......


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Puppy's asleep in his crate, time to retire to the porch and enjoy the rain...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Awwwww Sawtooth....I wish I could babysit your puppy....nothing in the world like puppy breath!


----------



## Bone Dancer

It's 25 degrees cool now then it was the same time last nite. Much better sleeping weather.


----------



## Copchick

I hope your weather gets to us soon Bone Dancer!


----------



## debbie5

I just read a wiki on Arnold Ziffel. I dunno which is lamer: that I read it, or that there IS one.


----------



## aquariumreef

Can't decide between chocolate pudding or dessert rice.


----------



## Bone Dancer

debbie5 said:


> I just read a wiki on Arnold Ziffel. I dunno which is lamer: that I read it, or that there IS one.


Wasn't that the name of the pig on Green Acres ?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Copchick said:


> I hope your weather gets to us soon Bone Dancer!


It's about 3am and I just got up and turned the fans off because (get this) it was getting chilly. (58 F).


----------



## Headless

Oh just stop it - I'm freezing here!!!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

It's hot here, but I'm always this hot.

*Ohh gurl look at this body*


----------



## Headless




----------



## Copchick

Headless said:


> Oh just stop it - I'm freezing here!!!!!


Are you tired of us whining about how hot we are? Sorry, I wish I could send some of this heat your way to warm you!


----------



## Headless

We are never happy really - don't worry - in 6 months time I'll be whining how hot it is and everyone else will be cold. It was just particularly cold here today.


----------



## aquariumreef

I have so much to do and I'm tired. <_<


----------



## debbie5

I'm hotter than 2 mice in a wool sock...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of epic desserts, June 22 is National Chocolate Eclair Day - woohoo!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Awwwww Sawtooth....I wish I could babysit your puppy....nothing in the world like puppy breath!


Lol, I'll drop him off on his hyper days...which are many!

Off to the park to run the pup till he drops, then out to grab some lunch with a buddy. Working from home is really starting to grow on me...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hey Sawtooth, I would take him on his good days, his bad days....puppies are the BEST! My Rottweiler is obsessed with socks...clean, dirty, she doesn't care. I can't leave clothes out where she can get to them or she will "shop" through the clothes and find any and all socks....I want to be mad, but it's the way she "holds" it in her mouth, like I am going to not see the big white thing in her mouth.....I just can't be mean to her though, she is so adorable.....


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Simon's cat


----------



## aquariumreef

Was thinking of going outside today but I don't want to.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Ugh. Guys I'm seriously in need of motivation. It's almost July and I've barely gotten anything accomplished. I know I don't have much to do, but I feel so sluggish!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't feel bad, DA. The closest things to props I've done this year are two zombie felties


----------



## Zurgh

Start something, anything on your list DA. Sometimes the motivation comes from wanting to see the finished product... Sometimes you need encouragement, like "Get to work you slacker!" Swim through the sluggish slime of inaction into the clear waters of doing... or something like that...:googly:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I know how you feel DA! I was really cruising through the whole prop-building thing and then our new pup put the breaks on everything! Although after my all winter, spring and summer build session last year I don't mind enjoying this season for what it is! If I get through my second and third ground breakers I'll call this year a win.

Good luck and hang in there.


----------



## aquariumreef

The worst part of baking is waiting for stuff to rise or cool.

But I'm making tiramisu so it's all good.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thanks guys for the encouragment. I'm starting to feel my inner goth stirring again (and that's a good thing) I may have to build it up a bit but I'm definitely getting there. And now, strangely enough, I'm starting to get curious about falsies (fake eyelashes) and what it could possibly do for my costume this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, clearly that's a more recent meaning for the term "falsies". The older meaning was a padding put inside a bra to make a woman's bustline bigger


----------



## Dark Angel 27

LOL yeah. you're probably right.


----------



## kevin242

My 7 year old wanted a custom Predator Wolf Bio helmet to wear while skating... 8)


----------



## aquariumreef

Watching Nosferatu right now.

I am not scared.


----------



## Headless

Pumpkin5 said:


> ......My Rottweiler is obsessed with socks...clean, dirty, she doesn't care.......


Lucky you - mine goes for the underwear..... Nothing says "I'm embarrassed" like a room full of visitors...... well you know.......



Zurgh said:


> Start something, anything on your list DA. Sometimes the motivation comes from wanting to see the finished product... Sometimes you need encouragement, like "Get to work you slacker!" Swim through the sluggish slime of inaction into the clear waters of doing... or something like that...:googly:


Good advice Zurgh. I had been thinking about all I had to do but hadn't actually started anything - as soon as I did - it all swung into gear.



RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, clearly that's a more recent meaning for the term "falsies". The older meaning was a padding put inside a bra to make a woman's bustline bigger


HAHAHAHAHA I'm glad I'm not the only one then.



kevin242 said:


> My 7 year old wanted a custom Predator Wolf Bio helmet to wear while skating... 8)


Cool helmet!

Dogs got a bath today so that was a major effort for me - extracting myself from the warm house. My rest of the day was a little shopping on Ebay - purchasing a few very cheap jewellery items for one of the "displays" I'm planning for this year. They probably wouldn't wear that well but they should look cool under lights.

Schnitzels for dinner tonight I think.


----------



## aquariumreef

I need something to do now.


----------



## Headless

Given it's after 1:00 am - you could try sleep........


----------



## aquariumreef

Negative, Cap'n.


----------



## Copchick

I wish I had the energy of a 16 y.o. again


----------



## aquariumreef

Copchick said:


> I wish I had the energy of a 16 y.o. again


It's all about keeping yourself awake. :smoking:

I'm discussing Jazz and Gospel music with a bunch of people from Australia and New Zealand.


----------



## Headless

Well I don't know about KEEPING yourself awake - but I tend to listen to my body and right about now it's telling me that 6:00 am was too early to be awake and right now is time for bed. Sounds good to me.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

8 more hours until I am on vacation for 5 days. I think I might just make it...

**EDIT** 
I'm still waiting on my LEDs that I ordered last week. Hopefully they get here in the next day or so.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Morning everyone!


----------



## N. Fantom

That awkward moment when your at a swim meet and the guy next to you is doing a deck change (changing on the deck of the pool covered by a towel) at the last minute and forgot to pull up the bathing suit all the way. This guy then proceeds to run towards the starting block, dropping his towel on the way, and falls on his back and passes out completely exposed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spent a couple hours at the local violin shop this morning helping a fellow string player evaluate some violins and cellos. He's a superb violinist that decided six months ago it would be fun to learn how to play cello, so he dug his sister's cello out of storage and started practicing. At this point, he's already far ahead of most folks who've had a few years of training. I believe that qualifies him as a prodigy


----------



## graveyardmaster

whats everyone up to this weekend huh!!! well i"m going to watch a few horrors tonite,well i just went and bought WOMEN IN BLACK,then maybe ORIGINAL HALLOWEEN,thats my evening planned out!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey GYM that sounds fun, I love the original Halloween one of my all time favorites and I have the Woman in Black but I haven't watched it yet. I have a house full of company this weekend so I am Ms.Hostess with the Mostess this weekend, but it is so fun! I love 'taking care' of people in every way. On a side note I had a call from a friend I hadn't seen in a while this morning which really started my weekend off right. I just have a huge grin on my face all day. Guess you never know what the day will bring, huh? Fate sometimes puts a hand in your life and you just sort of have to roll with it. Very good day all the way around! How about the rest of you guys? What's up????


----------



## Hairazor

Sold my goat milk soap at the local farmer's market this morning. Had a pretty respectable amount of sales, yay! Tomorrow, make homemade pizza dinner for grandson who is having 8th birthday. He is after my heart with "I want chocolate ice cream, chocolate cake with chocolate frosting cause I Love Chocolate!" Maybe get a start on a small Halloween prop!


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> Spent a couple hours at the local violin shop this morning helping a fellow string player evaluate some violins and cellos. He's a superb violinist that decided six months ago it would be fun to learn how to play cello, so he dug his sister's cello out of storage and started practicing. At this point, he's already far ahead of most folks who've had a few years of training. I believe that qualifies him as a prodigy


I love listening to violin and cello!


----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> I love listening to violin and cello!


I'll take your love listening to - and raise it with a "played well"....

Watching the Sunday morning news.... scary fires in Colorado. It's the one thing I really hate about Summer.

And anyone interested in Horse Racing???? Black Caviar - what an amazing horse. 22 wins out of 22 races and the latest after being exported to the UK to race at Ascot.

I'm about to stick my head into the books and try to get this study done. Oh I will be so glad to finish this course.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Headless said:


> And anyone interested in Horse Racing???? Black Caviar - what an amazing horse. 22 wins out of 22 races and the latest after being exported to the UK to race at Ascot.


:jol: Hey Headless I am your Horse Girl...Love, love, love them! We got duped out of a triple crown winner this year in the states. Boo Hiss!!! I love horses any way I can get them....I just love a horse with heart! You know it is totally against their nature to run ahead of other horses? You just have to love the soul of a true race horse...


----------



## aquariumreef

I was going to comment on how my day was going, but skrew that, I'm going outside and enjoy the sun.

Stay tuned for day ipdates!


----------



## Copchick

I heard a locust today, already! I usually don't hear them until July. He was only being noisy for a few minutes a couple hours ago and I haven't heard him since.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two signs of summer - blooming daylilies and singing cicadas. So far we have just the daylilies in bloom. Cicadas can't be far behind now


----------



## N. Fantom

Y iz dere no onez in d chat room?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Spooky1

We're due for cicada brood II in this area next year.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## aquariumreef

The best thing about cats is how they taste when cooked.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I didn't know you liked Korean food, AR.


*On a side not, I hate pepper spray


----------



## aquariumreef

Har har har


----------



## Headless

Sometimes it just pays to not say anything really.

The study is painful. I have the last two assignments broken but there are just a couple of questions that I'm really struggling with and still have to give a manual handling induction to some poor guinea pig at work. Honestly - I'm always aware of safety at work but I have absolutely no desire to get into it for a living so WTH????? I thought this course was for Executive Assistants not Risk Management......... sigh......... Anyway hopefully I can finish it at work tomorrow when I get a few bits of info from the RM and mail those suckers off once and for all!!!!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

You chat people are the best.

Except P5. 

Edit: Sorry Pumpkin, no I feel sad


----------



## aquariumreef

So you all know Dead Hawk right? That guy that never posts here, but you all know from chat? 

Yeah, we're dating. 


OH YEAAAAAH!


----------



## dead hawk

OH YEA I GOT THE LUCK OF BEING WITH HIM
i do post here sometimes
i love you


----------



## aquariumreef

dead hawk said:


> OH YEA I GOT THE LUCK OF BEING WITH HIM
> i do post here sometimes
> i love you


Yeah, he's mine. THAT MEANS YOU POTENTIAL BOYFRIEND STEALER.

Love ya to.


----------



## dead hawk

*don't worry*



aquariumreef said:


> Yeah, he's mine. THAT MEANS YOU POTENTIAL BOYFRIEND STEALER.
> 
> Love ya to.


im all yours any bf stealers wont get me


----------



## N. Fantom

So I found my little friends from last night. It turns out that along with doing pot, they where drinking alcohol as well (which explains the anger)They fell asleep/passed out in the same spot I left them, so i left a couple of granola bars and a note explaining how to get out of the woods. Oh it's fun to be me


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I made it to my vacation without any "mysterious disappearances." Now I have 5 days of not going to prison.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

awkward silence


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm going to an auction for the day.


----------



## Lord Homicide

where's the chat room?


----------



## N. Fantom

Under Community


----------



## dead hawk

N. Fantom said:


> So I found my little friends from last night. It turns out that along with doing pot, they where drinking alcohol as well (which explains the anger)They fell asleep/passed out in the same spot I left them, so i left a couple of granola bars and a note explaining how to get out of the woods. Oh it's fun to be me


lol atleast you found them adn did the right thing


----------



## Zurgh

Microwave frequency lasers blast apart flesh most spectacularly (and cooked to boot, think hamburger), too bad about the power requirements....


----------



## dead hawk

haha so true zurgh


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was just looking at the kitchen calender where we keep track of social commitments and events, and was impressed by the fact I had no weekends with NOTHING TO DO in June until this coming Saturday:googly: Theater projects can do that to a person.


----------



## dead hawk

RoxyBlue said:


> I was just looking at the kitchen calender where we keep track of social commitments and events, and was impressed by the fact I had no weekends with NOTHING TO DO in June until this coming Saturday:googly: Theater projects can do that to a person.


yea theater takes alot out of you


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Dark Angel 27 said:


> awkward silence


LOL, that's where I work, DA


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Lord Homicide said:


> where's the chat room?


I think you can get to it by clicking the skull icon next to the text box at the bottom of the home page. I don't think anyone really uses it until Saturday evenings.


----------



## dead hawk

Sawtooth Jack said:


> I think you can get to it by clicking the skull icon next to the text box at the bottom of the home page. I don't think anyone really uses it until Saturday evenings.


i tried to use it but people dont come any other day so i stopped


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thug, Frankenstein Mobster, has left The Shadow Farm and come to live with us:

DSCF5529 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF5530 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

^ Sweet!


----------



## Zurgh

Looks like he found a great new home, Roxy!


----------



## Copchick

Nice Roxy!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Most elegant digs Roxy


----------



## aquariumreef

I got a hipster point because I got a nice classy film camera. 

Oh and I got muh babie


----------



## aquariumreef




----------



## Goblin




----------



## aquariumreef

Yeah, nothing like finding all of my calligraphy inks are not where I left them. I suspect my sister used them and left them open and dried.

And jsut when I was about to do something crazy with it.


----------



## PirateLady

Meet the newest members of our family coming from The Shadow Farm....

Thatcher.









and Agatha Ravenglen


----------



## Spooky1

Nice pickups Pirate Lady. If Thatcher had been there when I was looking, I might have wanted to pick him instead.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We love those Dave the Dead creations - so much personality


----------



## Hairazor

Too cool Pirate Lady


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ugh. I think I'm choking on all the love here!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My LEds are here! The mailman brought them to the door, and said "I've seen you watching for me all week, and I think this is why." Now I have a new skill to learn. So I'm going to play in the shop. Have a great day folks!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I wish it was Friday already......


----------



## PirateLady

I just ate my first real tomato from my garden.... nothing tastes better than a tomato straight off the vine.....mmmmmmmmm


----------



## IMU

Yea for fresh home grown tomatoes! 

Major setbacks and disappointments this past weekend for prop making. Did manage to work out some small things to cast that worked ok. Time to try again .... maybe.


----------



## Spooky1

I love when the fresh veggies start ripening up. We've had a few cherry tomatoes so far. Once the 3 plants we have kick in gear, we'll be up to our eyeballs with cherry tomatoes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just got back from a memorial service held for a lady I used to sing with in the first church choir I was part of when I moved to Maryland. I mentioned to Spooky1 seeing all my former choir mates and said "They're really looking old now". Then it occurred to me that they might be saying the same thing about me


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Our tomato plants are huge, but the tomatoes are only just starting to show themselves. Oddly enough, we've had our first crop of potatoes already. The fun thing is both our tomatoes and potatoes are growing from bits we tilled under last fall!


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm awake and still sleepy. Maybe I'll just go back to bed. *yawn*


----------



## Copchick

I just got my Pennsylvania Zombie Hunting Permit!


----------



## Hairazor

Our own Zombie buster!


----------



## aquariumreef

Gonna see my brother again. Weird, I hadn't seen him for a year, then suddenly I'm seeing him every couple weeks.


----------



## Spooky1

Copchick, Sweet, no bag limit!


----------



## debbie5

It's cool and perfect outside. I spent the long weekend at the in-law's house...for once, it was enjoyable. I dunno if it was the hormones or the caffiene helping to make it so....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Probably the caffeine, deb. I can't stand my wife's in-laws without coffee.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perfect indeed, Deb. We have all the windows open right now letting in all that cool, dry night air - bliss!


----------



## RoxyBlue

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Probably the caffeine, deb. I can't stand my wife's in-laws without coffee.


Hmmm, your wife's in-laws are *your* family:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

RoxyBlue said:


> Hmmm, your wife's in-laws are *your* family:jol:


Yeah, I know. That's what makes it so funny. LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, just checking


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I get along great with my in-laws, but that's probably because they never try to borrow money or tools.


----------



## debbie5

My mother in law took my suggestion to make her bacon in the oven on a cookie sheet, so she could cook it all at once. Too bad she had a brain fart and used a RIMLESS pan...oh, the smoke was so thick in the house...smoke alarm blaring...grease all over the bottom of the oven....derp. I was in the shower or would have made it for her....


----------



## Headless

I get along with mine because they all live far enough away ......

Love those new acquisitions PL!

Homegrown tomatoes - what a difference to store bought. They actually HAVE flavor.

LOL Roxy - that's why I hate school reunions........ 

Major headache this morning so no work for me. In fact not much computer time either as I can feel the headache getting worse even with a few minutes on here. Not pretty. Need a chiropractor appointment this week......


----------



## Zurgh

Copchick said:


> I just got my Pennsylvania Zombie Hunting Permit!


Great, now I got to make MORE zombies... so hard to keep up with demand AND keep them non-contagious...:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Oooooo..ALL kinds of sizes available! Hello, Halloween dress!

http://holyclothing.com/index.php/d...ictorian-peasant-corset-dress-gown-large.html


----------



## Dark Angel 27

OMG Deb! You made my night! So gonna have to give this more looks!


----------



## aquariumreef

This weinor dog has eaten the Living With Your Necrotic Dog book. And this was the second book that got eaten.


----------



## aquariumreef

And I am bored as well. <_<


----------



## Headless

I hope it's not a Necrotic Dog - that would be most unpleasant.

Felt a bit better this afternoon so I cut out my pumpkin's face. No photos yet.... Then I did something stupid and TESTED something out on him. Don't think it worked too well and he started to sag so I have him propped up with a drink bottle in the hope he dries out and maintains some shape.... oops........

Low overnight tonight of 2 degrees which in American speak is around 35.... A bit cold for a place that it doesn't ever snow. Although that's not QUITE true - in the 12 years I've lived here it did actually snow once.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## aquariumreef

Hehehe

I went through my archives because I have nothing else to do, and found this picture of my cousin form Alabama and my sister. I can't remember why I took it or saved it though.


----------



## Headless

Harsh but funny Goblin 

AR - I'm sure your Cousin would be absolutely thrilled to know you've shared that with us......

Dog tried to steal my pumpkin - close call. As a result I've decided to call him Lucky - the pumpkin that is - not the dog.


----------



## debbie5

Mmmmmmm...a good stretttcccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh to start out the day......



I've been on the "My Filling has Worn Away" diet...lost 5 pounds so far. OW! Hurts to chew on either side of my molars....kinda hard to eat a burger with your incisors....


----------



## aquariumreef

Headless said:


> AR - I'm sure your Cousin would be absolutely thrilled to know you've shared that with us......


Payback for her hogging the compooter when she was here. :googly:

I had an amazing night, but that's all I'll say. Wait, I'll say that I talked to someone. :3


----------



## Lord Homicide

My NRA ball cap was Made In Bangladesh. 

My Fort Worth stockyards ball cap was made in china...

Felt strange when I read those labels


----------



## Spooky1

Are the tags for clothing that say made in USA, made in America? :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

June 26 is:

Beautician's Day - if that includes hair dressers, it can be Hairazor Day

Forgiveness Day - let those bad feelings go and move on


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> Mmmmmmm...a good stretttcccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh to start out the day......
> 
> I've been on the "My Filling has Worn Away" diet...lost 5 pounds so far. OW! Hurts to chew on either side of my molars....kinda hard to eat a burger with your incisors....


ouch....... trip to the dentist coming up Deb?



RoxyBlue said:


> June 26 is:
> Beautician's Day - if that includes hair dressers, it can be Hairazor Day
> Forgiveness Day - let those bad feelings go and move on


Or send the people you hate a razor blade......... kill two birds with one stone - errrrr - so to speak.

1:21 am - three hours of sleep..... that should make for an interesting day.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Day 3 of my vacation. The evil "honey-do" list continues to stalk me, although I have been moderately successful in avoiding it for the most part. My young terrorist counterpart, who I'll call "son" has been entrapped yet again by the strange machine known as "XBOX" and seems to be on the verge of becoming a mindless zombie.

The food here is plentiful, but it comes on inedible things that cause the woman here to yell, if I forget to wash one when I'm done eating. The few times I have been able to slip away to my shop to build something Halloween related, she has come out and instructed me to return inside the house, where she gives me some type of chore to do. 

Anyway, hope everyone else is having a great day.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spooky1 said:


> Are the tags for clothing that say made in USA, made in America? :googly:


Heh, neither say it! Probably packaged in the USA though


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have an Operation Iraqi Freedom hat that I bought when I first came back home that was made in Mexico. Kinda made me sad when I saw that.


----------



## debbie5

Minestrone soup and 1/2 (the frosting-topped half) of a cupcake. Mmmmm....


----------



## Hairazor

RoxyBlue said:


> June 26 is:
> 
> Beautician's Day - if that includes hair dressers, it can be Hairazor Day
> 
> Forgiveness Day - let those bad feelings go and move on


Thanks for thinking of me. I'll try not to hurt anyone at work today!


----------



## PirateLady

RoxyBlue said:


> June 26 is:
> 
> Beautician's Day - if that includes hair dressers, it can be Hairazor Day
> 
> Forgiveness Day - let those bad feelings go and move on


It's also Rio's gotcha day........ !!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Biohazard, you are one funny guy


----------



## Headless

LOL I was just about to type the same thing Roxy.

Hope your holiday improves Bio!


----------



## Spooky1

Bio, hope you can avoid the honey-do list for a little prop time. Maybe while your wife goes to the store.


----------



## aquariumreef

I had a bag of hair somewhere in the house, and now I can't find it.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Snuck out of the house this morning, and began work on my new mausoleum. Pics will be forthcoming!

I have successfully avoided the honey-do list for about 6 hours now. Almost a win!


----------



## Zurgh

Cool, BHC! I think I can get you a DR.s note to avoid the dreaded honey-do list...:googly:


----------



## Draik41895

Im Here. I need to find my velcro still. Then My return is in full swing.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I wish there was a more lyrical place to put this thought...but has anyone heard of the 18 year old from South Carolina named Noah Guthrie and all of his YouTube cover videos of popular songs???? Seriously the kid can sing! I want to download it on my Ipod, but he is not on Itunes...Wow he is just excellent!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Total time avoiding the honey-do list: 7 hours 45 minutes. Then she decided to use food as a weapon. She told me that if I would trim the hedges, she'd make me a bacon sandwich. I did not win the entire day, but it was worth the loss in the long run. mmmm, bacon.


Got some decent progress on the mausoleum today. front wall is assembled, columns are put together and liquid nailed, and I plan to start the sides either tonight or tomorrow. I'll attempt to enlist the boss lady with her super awesome camera that takes much better pics than mine to photograph it for me, then I'll start my build thread.


----------



## Spooky1

Glad to see you back Draik


----------



## aquariumreef




----------



## RoxyBlue

Must be a stealth ferret in that cage - or one who knows How Not to Be Seen:jol:


----------



## debbie5

I took the dryer lint mouse to karoake (it was at the local restaurant/bar where me & my friends know everyone)...I snuck it out of my purse & held it up by the tail and yelled to the bartender, 
"OMG! LOOK what was under the table!" 
Yep..it got a scream. Thanks, NJ/PA Make & Take! It got passed around the bar & everyone marvelled that it was only glue, lint, cotton balls & wire...for one brief moment, I was an Attention Seeking Halloween Goddess....well, other than here on H.F., that is. 

Dryer lint mice, a la Stiltbeast Studios:


----------



## aquariumreef

Debbie, that's just mean.


----------



## debbie5

aquariumreef said:


> Debbie, that's just mean.


It would be if we didn't know 99% of the people in the bar. 

A fun time was had by all.


----------



## aquariumreef

Nahh, I was just messing with you,  That actually sounds pretty funny.


----------



## Draik41895

debbie5 said:


> I took the dryer lint mouse to karoake (it was at the local restaurant/bar where me & my friends know everyone)...I snuck it out of my purse & held it up by the tail and yelled to the bartender,
> "OMG! LOOK what was under the table!"
> Yep..it got a scream. Thanks, NJ/PA Make & Take! It got passed around the bar & everyone marvelled that it was only glue, lint, cotton balls & wire...for one brief moment, I was an Attention Seeking Halloween Goddess....well, other than here on H.F., that is.
> 
> Dryer lint mice, a la Stiltbeast Studios: Making a mouse.wmv - YouTube


Hahaha, Awesome Idea. I love that tutorial


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'd have slipped it into an empty drink, then yelled "What kinda swill are you serving us? This poor mouse took one little sip and died!"

But I'm a sicko like that.

Actually sounds like a lot of fun the way you did it.


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm this close to chopping my legs off. :<


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Ok, AR. Not sure I want to hear the answer to this question, but why would you want to chop your legs off?


----------



## aquariumreef

Heh

They are just hurting a lot today for some reason. :<

And in other news I did some lasy editing today.


----------



## aquariumreef

I just watched a girl eat pepper and a bunch of water in Australia with my best guy.

Still strange though...


----------



## Headless

Bio you did VERY well.

LOL Deb - you rat!!!

What a cold day we've had. My car doors were frozen shut this morning. Glad to be working indoors and have a nice roaring fire to come home to. Another chilly one tomorrow as well.


----------



## debbie5

What fun! I requested a CD of my head MRI. It's cool to look at "slices" of your head & brain! 
In other news: I woke up tired. Not fair.


----------



## aquariumreef

I just noticed my grammar improved since a hour or so ago.


----------



## debbie5

AR- do you sleep?

(undead)


----------



## RoxyBlue

June 27 is Sunglasses Day. Of course, any time the sun is up and emitting UV radiation is sunglasses day unless you really want to develop cataracts and heavy duty crow's feet from squinting.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Ordering some flagstone for the yard today. Going to make a nice little walkway and a rock garden where the dog ate my landscape!


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> What fun! I requested a CD of my head MRI. It's cool to look at "slices" of your head & brain!
> In other news: I woke up tired. Not fair.


closeup_x_ray by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dark Angel 27

LOL Spook!


----------



## debbie5

LMAO!! Uhh, sorry. There isn't that much action going on in there, trust me.

Two bacon-onion quiches in the oven...sugar cookies and some russet potatos going in next. I love a cool day. It's supposed to get hotter in the following days, so I figured I have a baking day with the girls. Gonna tackle the garden later. I was going to do it now, but Drunkie is out in his front yard, too.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*ugh* My speakers are on their death bed. Any day now they will die. *sigh*


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Deb, you should call the cops and inform them that drunkie is intoxicated in his front yard and making lewd gestures towards your house. Maybe drop a mention that you might have heard him say "burn that S.O.B. down" or something to that effect.

I have a truly nefarious mind some days. I blame the convicts for this evil development in my head.


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> AR- do you sleep?
> 
> (undead)


Yeah, went to bed at 4:30 and woke up at 2:30. It's like I'm programmed to get exactly 8 hours of sleep.:googly:


----------



## N. Fantom

A piece of advice to you all, never join two highly physically demanding sports at the same time.

ION, Tomorrow is my graduation ceremony! Good bye middle school, hello high school!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have fun at graduation, NF

It must be time to go home, because everyone else has already left, and I'm just hanging out here with the dog doing nothing particularly useful:jol:.


----------



## debbie5

Congrats, N. Fantom!


----------



## aquariumreef

Congrats Fant!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Congrats N. Fantom!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats N. Fantom!


----------



## debbie5

I am First Debbie, Jem'Hadar. GIVE ME WHITE!


----------



## Hairazor

Congrats N. Fantom. Look out high school!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> I am First Debbie, Jem'Hadar. GIVE ME WHITE!


Gee Debbie, that sounded so much like a Trekkie thing to say! LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have a lapel button that says something along the line of "Gilbert & Sullivan Fans are the Trekkies of the Opera World"


----------



## aquariumreef

I have dough rising. :ninja:


----------



## Spooky1

Brownies are out of the oven and cooling


----------



## aquariumreef

Spooky1 said:


> Brownies are out of the oven and cooling


Due to localized climate variations, the position of Venus as of 3pm today, and the population of turkeys in New Guinea, my baking news trumps yours. 

Just kidding.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have not had a sunburn in 6 years. Until today.

I forgot what an irritation these things are.


----------



## Draik41895

Prop mask. Key words, Prop and Mask. So, Showroom or Costumes?


----------



## aquariumreef

Showroom, costumes are for noobs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If it's a mask for a prop, then Showroom If it's a mask for a person to wear, Costumes is appropriate, but it likely would not be booted out of Showroom anyway if you put it there instead.


----------



## Draik41895

aquariumreef said:


> Showroom, costumes are for noobs.


That made me laugh. I'll post it in the Showroom. After I eat this pizza pocket


----------



## aquariumreef

Ughh, I'm so full. Two cinnamon rolls, both with vanilla bean frosting. I'm going to be fat one day.


----------



## Zurgh

Insomnia sucks, but might as well spend this 'free' time productively... off to the mache mines, then, lets overhaul reactor C a month early, then, perhaps, maybe I'll pit the attack drones VS. the defense drones to see what happens...


----------



## Headless

aquariumreef said:


> I just noticed my grammar improved since a hour or so ago.


Perhaps not = since AN hour or so ago.........



N. Fantom said:


> A piece of advice to you all, never join two highly physically demanding sports at the same time.
> 
> ION, Tomorrow is my graduation ceremony! Good bye middle school, hello high school!


Congrats Fantom!



Zurgh said:


> Insomnia sucks, but might as well spend this 'free' time productively... off to the mache mines, then, lets overhaul reactor C a month early, then, perhaps, maybe I'll pit the attack drones VS. the defense drones to see what happens...


Might as well do something productive while you can't sleep.

Another week almost done and dusted. Where did that half of the year go?


----------



## N. Fantom

Well i'm off to become a high schooler.


----------



## aquariumreef

Headless said:


> Perhaps not = since AN hour or so ago.........


Oh hmmph. 

Edit: I'mma haze you Fant. Meet you by the dumpsters at 3? Cause your gonna get shoved in.


----------



## N. Fantom

aquariumreef said:


> I'mma haze you Fant. Meet you by the dumpsters at 3? Cause your gonna get shoved in.


Haha, I'd like to see you try. i'm 6'2 and 181 pounds, plus I've already made the football team. So come at me Alebaster!


----------



## debbie5

Hello, Anxiety.

I thought you left me last year. Nice to see a lil stress has brought you back. Can't say I missed you...


----------



## Zurgh

Good morning....


----------



## Blackrose1978

N. Fantom said:


> Well i'm off to become a high schooler.


congrats and good luck! My oldest just finished with middle school in May and will be a freshman in August. Unfortunatly they don't have graduation ceremony out here in Nebraska for middle school.



Spooky1 said:


> Brownies are out of the oven and cooling


What is it with everyone making brownies? My sister and sister in law both made brownies earlier this week. That does it I'm making brownies today no matter how freaking hot it is!!



debbie5 said:


> I took the dryer lint mouse to karoake (it was at the local restaurant/bar where me & my friends know everyone)...I snuck it out of my purse & held it up by the tail and yelled to the bartender,
> "OMG! LOOK what was under the table!"
> Yep..it got a scream. Thanks, NJ/PA Make & Take! It got passed around the bar & everyone marvelled that it was only glue, lint, cotton balls & wire...for one brief moment, I was an Attention Seeking Halloween Goddess....well, other than here on H.F., that is.
> 
> When I read this I sooo thought that is something I would do!! Kuddos!!
> 
> Well its gonna be another scorcher here!! The heat index is suppose to be over 100 degrees again. Thankfully I have the day off. Thank goodness July is almost here. Once the 4th is over I can offically start my build season. I am allowed to work on project before then but not allowed to leave them put up til July!! So my first day off after the 4th I am soo pulling out all my creatures and assembling then do inventory of who/what needs repaired revamped and what needs to be done. I am soo far ahead of schedual this year. I have been working on ideas for KREEPFEST on how to creepify my car. So far I added some led lights I got in our automotive department and put them in my trusty Bucky who will sit on my dash since the a/c plugs in my car vs cord won't be long enough to put him in my back window.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Funny, Zurgh I used to love the little skits Henry Gibson did on "Laugh In".


----------



## Hairazor

Weatherman says cooling trend today, only 92 instead of 98!!!
So here's my todo list!


----------



## Headless

hahahaha funny Hairazor. Phew you have been busy!!!!!!

3:00 am and awake. I so hate that.


----------



## aquariumreef

N. Fantom said:


> Haha, I'd like to see you try. i'm 6'2 and 181 pounds, plus I've already made the football team. So come at me Alebaster!


:googly: COME AT ME BRO

But in other news, I got 4 hours of sleep last night. But I got to watch both Attack of the Giant Leeches and The Screaming Skull.


----------



## Zurgh

Reactor C is back online (win), but the drones IFF transmitters won't allow them to fight each other(fail)... they keep trying to team up, stupid bots...


----------



## RoxyBlue

You boys (AR and NF, not Zurgh) play nice in the sandbox, ya hear?:googly:

And two good cheesy B movies, AR, perfect for late night viewing when sleep is elusive.


----------



## Zurgh

Roxy, can I go play in the ax box, with the other maniacs?:googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> You boys (AR and NF, not Zurgh) play nice in the sandbox, ya hear?:googly:
> 
> And two good cheesy B movies, AR, perfect for late night viewing when sleep is elusive.


I, being the MAN that I am, am to mature to rough it out in a sandbox with _him_. *le hmmph*

Yeah, I got a little worried when the announced said that I might die if I watched The Screaming Skull, and that the company that made it would pay for all the funeral expenses. :googly:


----------



## debbie5

My hormones have their panties in a knot today. 
I'm on a hair trigger!


----------



## Draik41895

The Alien Quadriligy box set (you know, the one with like 9 discs?) is on sale at best buy for 20 bucks. I know what im getting on friday.


----------



## debbie5

YAY! Local costume shop got back to me re: school dance...they have TONS of stuff to donate as well as props (tombstones, column, etc.) that are too dinged up to sell, but fine for a display. I am SO excited! They are also donating bags of spider rings, eye patches, weapons, netting, mini canvas bags & pumpkins for treat bags...whoo eee!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, last day of my vacation, and I'm getting ready to take my son back to his mother's house. The liquid nails has still not nailed. Nasty-Gram sent, now to see what they do about it.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Gorilla Glue is king!

Today is way too hot. Drapes closed and AC blasting...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> YAY! Local costume shop got back to me re: school dance...they have TONS of stuff to donate as well as props (tombstones, column, etc.) that are too dinged up to sell, but fine for a display. I am SO excited! They are also donating bags of spider rings, eye patches, weapons, netting, mini canvas bags & pumpkins for treat bags...whoo eee!!


oh deb, i am sooo jealous! Congrats!


----------



## Pumpkin5

*Noah Guthrie*

:jol: Hey guys, seriously...check this young man out...he has got some pipes!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Something must be up at Photobucket. It's telling me that newly uploaded images have been moved or deleted (and I can see them on the site), and some older videos I just tried to play aren't working properly.

LATER EDIT - I uninstalled IE9 and went back to IE8. That seems to have fixed some of the issues. I figured I'd waited long enough for all the bugs to be worked out of IE9, but apparently that was not the case


----------



## Zurgh

The ax box was way too much fun... built an ax castle, got to feel the warm ax between my toes, buried a pal in axes, had an ax fight (of course)... but I got some ax in my eye, that was a little irritating...

P5, Noah sounded good, way better than I can sing, IMO. But, that would have been a lot better without the gum chewing little girl, and a lot funnier if she was replaced with any one of the 3 tenors or a Gregorian monk...:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

P5 I liked the music clip. It was fresh.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Kids left the gate open after day camp today. No one knew where the pup was until I saw him a few houses away exploring. Just gave him a "here" command and he came running with a smile and tail wagging...good boy!


----------



## debbie5

Supreme Court ruled today that it is no longer illegal to falsify your military records,so I would just like to say that I received the Congressional Medal of Honor for valor on the battlefields of Iraq.

***IT IS NOW OKAY TO LIE.***

I'm a Mom, and I say it is not okay to lie...ever.

Unless it's to your moustachioed Aunt Betty, who smells like barf & wants you to kiss her..then it's okay to say you have strep throat.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> Supreme Court ruled today that it is no longer illegal to falsify your military records,so I would just like to say that I received the Congressional Medal of Honor for valor on the battlefields of Iraq.
> 
> ***IT IS NOW OKAY TO LIE.***
> 
> I'm a Mom, and I say it is not okay to lie...ever.
> 
> Unless it's to your moustachioed Aunt Betty, who smells like barf & wants you to kiss her..then it's okay to say you have strep throat.


Since the Supreme Court says that it's ok, I single handedly defeated the Nazis with 2 rubber band paper launchers, 5 & 1/2 inches of duct tape, and 1 stick of chewed bubble gum. But not really.

Lying is never okay, unless it's lying down. But don't do that with dogs, or you might wake up with fleas, or so I've heard. If you lie down with politicians, you wake up with a really cool lawsuit, though. Look how it worked out for Monica Lewinski.

I completely agree with the part about the aunt with a mustache, though.

I apologize. Too much caffeine apparently makes me think and type very sarcastic things. This is both a curse and a gift.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Zurgh said:


> The ax box was way too much fun... built an ax castle, got to feel the warm ax between my toes, buried a pal in axes, had an ax fight (of course)... but I got some ax in my eye, that was a little irritating...
> 
> P5, Noah sounded good, way better than I can sing, IMO. But, that would have been a lot better without the gum chewing little girl, and a lot funnier if she was replaced with any one of the 3 tenors or a Gregorian monk...:googly:


:jol: Hey and this is for Hairazor too, this young kid does covers for lots of songs and they are all ridiculously GREAT! Go on YouTube and watch his videos, just type in Noah Covers....I totally love his sound...and he is like the sweet geeky kid you don't expect this from. I love it when the underdog WINS!!!


----------



## Zurgh

For a great many years it has been OK for some people to; misspeak, misremember, be misquoated or have been quotes taken out of context, mishear a question, misinhale, miss the point or intention, misfollow orders, have misgivings, forget about ones mistress(es)... it was only a mater of time until things got so out of hand with the misses that no one would miss the truth... where did all this mistrust come from, and better yet, where is it all going... 
Well, that would be telling, now, wouldn't it... But I will say it has nothing what so ever to do with axes and ax waxes, the Great Gray Sky Badger, or the quest for Professor Marshmallow's Missing Marbles.

I can say that the Oatmen 'may' play a part...

But if I don't do this ' :googly: ' they may suspect...

P5, I'll check out more of his music, when I'm sure they aren't following me...:winkien:


----------



## Spooky1

Lying is now covered under the 1st amendment. Too bad, now we can't lock up all the politicians. 

Sawtooth, glad the pup didn't wander too far and came home safely.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Deb, Sawtooth, and Zurgh, you just made my day

BTW, you know that part about "and God(ess) said "let there be light, and there was light, and God(ess) saw that it was good"? That was me. It's official now since the Supreme Court allows me to say so:googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

Oh, can I official announce that I am all-time pimp of the world now?


----------



## Spooky1

aquariumreef said:


> Oh, can I official announce that I am all-time pimp of the world now?


Nope, pimping is still a crime.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I figured out a great way to make super cheap pin spotlights with my LEDs. I have an extensive broken ink pen collection (somewhere in the neighborhood of every pen I have ever owned that ran out of ink. Seriously) 

I built the spotlights using Allen H's tutorial on youtube, but I substituted cut ink pen tubes for the hollow tomato stakes. My final cost, by my math was $.29!


----------



## aquariumreef

Spooky1 said:


> Nope, pimping is still a crime.


Well, good thing I'm only a mac daddy. :googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Now to start on my next prop, using these (or one of them for a start).

DSC04867 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I envision a number of deer skull creatures haunting our graveyard eventually.


----------



## debbie5

I went out to karaoke tonight, and a friend requested that I make a lint mouse for her. LOL.


----------



## Draik41895

Thats awesome debbie.

Here's my sister. Shes a Zombie, I know, its weird, but we've learned to live with it. I mean I'm a werewolf and my Girlfriend's a vampire, how much weirder can things get?









one more because why not?


----------



## aquariumreef

That's creepy.


----------



## Zurgh

Draik, Is one of your parents an alien space royal mecha pilot & the other a mid-evil half daemon time-traveling alchemist... no, that would seem a bit too normal...

Your sis looks...er, great, or terrible...er, terribly great, you know what I mean...

...perhaps I'll try to sleep, least I start to get really way far out there...:googly: ( I'm only into classic Zurgh strange, there are even weirder, soul twisting depths... I must say no more...) :eekvil:


----------



## aquariumreef

In the past 24 hours, I got 4 hours of sleep I think.


----------



## Headless

YAY - another weekend.........................


----------



## Pumpkin5

aquariumreef said:


> In the past 24 hours, I got 4 hours of sleep I think.


:jol: You got me beat!


----------



## debbie5

YAY! Payday! I get to buy food! No more looking in the freezer & pantry & thinking, "How do I make a meal out of all THIS??" 
I think we were about to start subsisting on root beer ice pops and rice...

My 15 year old has had enough of her hair. It is a thick, gorgeous mass of caramel colored curls, that come to the center of her back when wet. It's beautiful, but heavy & high maintenance. She's having it chopped off down to a pixie cut tomorrow. Momma's sad! She will be donating it to locks of love, so some cancer patient can have her goddess hair. And a high maintenance wig!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Draik41895 said:


> Thats awesome debbie.
> 
> Here's my sister. Shes a Zombie, I know, its weird, but we've learned to live with it. I mean I'm a werewolf and my Girlfriend's a vampire, how much weirder can things get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more because why not?


Your sister looks really disgusting! LOL. I wish I had family memebers that could do this sort of thing! But um...shouldn't her clothes be messed up too? I think it would complete the look! But still loving it!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: One of my body guy's welding helmet....It was cooler before, it was yellow, orange and red and had flames on it....He is going CAMO with everything now....Men? What are ya gonna do with them???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik, your sister looks wonderful. Did you do the makeup for her?

AR, get some sleep. Seriously, dude, you'll get all cranky and evil without enough rest. Oh wait....:googly:

Deb, years ago when Spooky1 did some extensive traveling for work, I tried the experiment of not buying any groceries while he was gone (which was often two weeks at a time) and would see what I could come up with for meals based on what was already in the house. Usually by the end of two weeks, the combinations of foods at a meal were not what you might consider typical. The good thing was, I did finally eliminate many of the mystery packages from the freezer.


----------



## Hairazor

Draik, awsss sis!

Deb, kudos to your daughter for her generous gift of hair.

AR some sleep will maybe bring dreams or nightmares you can build on! Bwahaha!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Draik, I understand why you didn't gore up your sister's clothes. You didn't want to die horribly in your sleep, huh?

To deb and Roxy: I was completely single for 5 years after my divorce from She Who Must Not Be Named. I PROMISE you that you two lovely ladies can not come up with anything as disgusting as the single guy meals I have cooked in my life.

Well, today is my first day back at work. I already need another vacation.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Bio

Here's a single guy recipe I first heard about from someone I worked with many years ago - *bachelor salad*. While standing in front of the kitchen sink, hold a head of lettuce in one hand, a bottle of salad dressing in the other, pour the dressing over the lettuce, and eat it over the sink. Minimal clean up other than washing your hands and rinsing the sink afterwards.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Loading up on the water bottles and taking the dog on a short walk. It is hot, but he is very bored and getting destructive in the house. Time to tire him out a bit do he maps for a while.


----------



## Draik41895

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Your sister looks really disgusting! LOL. I wish I had family memebers that could do this sort of thing! But um...shouldn't her clothes be messed up too? I think it would complete the look! But still loving it!


lol, we...try and keep her looking Presentable.



RoxyBlue said:


> Draik, your sister looks wonderful. Did you do the makeup for her?


thank you, and yes I did *proud*



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Draik, I understand why you didn't gore up your sister's clothes. You didn't want to die horribly in your sleep, huh?


Hahaha Yeah, thats pretty much it. It was really last minute and we didnt have any of my already Zombied clothes lying around.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, time for me to go back to prison. Have a great day, everybody!


----------



## debbie5

LOL Bio..Roxy, that is what we were doing...I havent bought anything except milk for the past 2 weeks, to use up what we had. Hubby fried SPAM last night...the smell of which makes me gag. You KNOW we are down to nothing when I allow that to hit the pan. He LOOOoooovvveesss Spam....blech. Pig tongues. Grill it on the grill so it doesnt stink up the house with yuckiness....


----------



## graveyardmaster

Draik41895 said:


> Thats awesome debbie.
> 
> Here's my sister. Shes a Zombie, I know, its weird, but we've learned to live with it. I mean I'm a werewolf and my Girlfriend's a vampire, how much weirder can things get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more because why not?


hey dark angel 27, your sister looks really cool zombie,ive looked like that many a saturday night lol!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Draik, I want that wallpaper in the hall. Can I move in?


----------



## Spooky1

Draik, your sister makes a good looking zombie.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

graveyardmaster said:


> hey dark angel 27, your sister looks really cool zombie,ive looked like that many a saturday night lol!!!!


Note: That's Draik's sister, not mine. Don't know if mine would willingly become a zombie...hmmm...that's a thought....LOL


----------



## Draik41895

Deb, go for it, its a big fancy hotel in San Jose.

Thanks Spooky1, and thanks for clearing it up DA

Currently reading Batman R.I.P


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Ahh, rain coming in, day cooling off...time to sit down and relax on the front porch before everyone gets home and livens things up around here!


----------



## debbie5

its still an oven out there...tomorrow will be hot but a tad less humid...YAY!

My kids and I did Wii Just Dance for 1/2 an hour today...it was too hot to go for a walk this morning. We ended up taking our shirts off....and 4 songs later I realized I WAS DANCING IN FRONT OF THE WINDOW WITH THE CURTAINS WIDE OPEN!! I hope no one looked in driving past and now has bleeding eyes....


----------



## Vlad

This week was beyond awful. TGIF It's time for happy hour to shake off the blues and then get on with life.


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> its still an oven out there...tomorrow will be hot but a tad less humid...YAY!
> 
> My kids and I did Wii Just Dance for 1/2 an hour today...it was too hot to go for a walk this morning. We ended up taking our shirts off....and 4 songs later I realized I WAS DANCING IN FRONT OF THE WINDOW WITH THE CURTAINS WIDE OPEN!! I hope no one looked in driving past and now has bleeding eyes....


:googly:

In other news I woke up with a big ink streak on my cheek.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Well, the rain never really hit like it wanted to, but things did cool down for a bit.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: It was 102 today and humid......I think I melted when I walked out the door...... (but it was 74 on Monday.....)


----------



## aquariumreef

It's been cold and cloudy so far.

Pretty annoyed at my sister though, she thinks she can go do whatever she wants and leave me with all the chores.


----------



## Zurgh

I hate being bipolar, it's awesome...:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Zurgh, you kill me

Vlad, sorry to hear it's been a tough week for you


----------



## Spooky1

Vlad, hope you banish the blues soon.

Was just shy of 100 here today. Took the day off, so it was a good day to spend cleaning the basement, were it was nice and cool. It's still 93 here at 9:30pm, and now a thunder storm is heading our way.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Go figure. I was testing out my green floodlights since posting in the lighting thread; I put them in a suspect lighting fixture in the basement to get a feel for them and burnt them out! ...Back to the hardware store for more...


----------



## debbie5

my watermelon was rotten...NOW what do I nibble on?? maybe going to bed is easier than staying up & grazing...


----------



## Spooky1

Thunderstorms came through with high winds and knocked out the power for about 30 minutes. I had to go up the street to find our trash can.


----------



## Draik41895

I can never find my fake blood when I need it, dang it!


----------



## aquariumreef

Draik41895 said:


> I can never find my fake blood when I need it, dang it!


Poke a hole in your finger and you can have all you'll ever need. 

But in other news, I am making soft pretzels tonight.


----------



## Draik41895

aquariumreef said:


> Poke a hole in your finger and you can have all you'll ever need.
> 
> But in other news, I am making soft pretzels tonight.


I just used used my cheeks, Kinda went overboard...


----------



## aquariumreef

Draik41895 said:


> I just used used my cheeks, Kinda went overboard...


To far Draik, TOO FAR.


----------



## Draik41895

aquariumreef said:


> To far Draik, TOO FAR.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Welcome back, Insomnia. didja miss me?


----------



## aquariumreef

Draik41895 said:


>


Well at least you shaved off that face-feather. :googly:


BioHazardCustoms said:


> Welcome back, Insomnia. didja miss me?


Hia Bio, ol' Sommy's been waiting in the den. :ninja:


----------



## Headless

Oh Deb we really do spend way more than we need to on food. Over the past few weeks we've done a bit of the same - not going shopping and trying to use up a lot of the stuff in the freezer or pantry. It's amazing what you find when you really try.

Geez Bio that vacation went fast!!!!!

LOL @ Roxy's bachelor salad..... I could cope with a helping of lettuce sprinkled with salt though!

Glad everyone is enjoying the heat in the NH - way down south here it's absolutely freezing cold. Lets just say that it was a character building trip to town today. I took a trip to our local hardware store and picked up some more timber for my fence and located some timber to use for some walls. Also found a nice gas heater on sale and put the hard word on my mother for a birthday gift. We'll see how that one goes.

A little angry with myself though as I didn't get the rest of my assignment done which I had intended. So smack me tomorrow if I don't get it done!


----------



## Zurgh

AR, DO NOT JOKE WITH DRAIK... He is a stone cold killa... got drone footage of him in his beast form ripin' apart a Great White in the surf, just cause' it looked funny at him...

Bio, we need to get the Sand Man, perhaps together we could effectively trap him & secure us some good sleep for a time, through torture or bribery...:googly:

AND do NOT think I forgot YOU, HAM SANDWICH! I shall eat you alive!


----------



## aquariumreef

Zurgh said:


> AR, DO NOT JOKE WITH DRAIK... He is a stone cold killa... got drone footage of him in his beast form ripin' apart a Great White in the surf, just cause' it looked funny at him...






 :googly:

Edit: Draik even kinda looks like Michael Sembello


----------



## Zurgh

AR, you're the kind of kid who likes to poke sleeping dogs with a sharp stick, aren't ya... You will be missed... :googly:


----------



## Headless

Urgh Bio - I hear you on the insomnia - I'm awake more than I'm asleep half the week. Thankfully the rest of the week I manage to get in a few hours. Sucks being awake though in the wee hours of the morning. The only advantage for me is that you guys are awake and posting!!!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Zurgh said:


> AR, you're the kind of kid who likes to poke sleeping dogs with a sharp stick, aren't ya... You will be missed...


Oh no, never.

But only because I don't like dogs. 

And because I have it saved:


----------



## Headless

LOL clearly the dogs won't miss him Zurgh!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Well Hmmph


----------



## Zurgh

Headless, you are technically in my tomorrows date... could you tell me of what the new day (at least for me) will hold?:googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

I bet I will win a bajilion dollars.


----------



## Headless

Zurgh said:


> Headless, you are technically in my tomorrows date... could you tell me of what the new day (at least for me) will hold?:googly:


The new day will bring unexpected joy from a surprising source. It will feel like today but in reality it will be tomorrow in Australia. Despite your joy - you will feel as though you are in a time race coming second. There will be nothing to stop this feeling unless you send an Australian Halloween fancier three hand made masks as an offering to the time gods.......


----------



## Headless

My god I talk some [email protected] after 2.5 glasses of wine!!!!!


----------



## Headless

Depressing thought - I just looked at the ticker - 122 days to go...... sigh - I have so much to do!!!!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Sounded like a fortune cookie.


----------



## Zurgh

Headless, you can have an extra day from my clock... and you will find an aged crate buried 400 meters from your current location containing 5 random finished masks, 1 wheelbarrow of cash, and a small, glowing, spherical device that can be used as a calorie free artificial sweetener for any drink, along with instructions... hopefully it is all still intact from when I placed it 10 years ago on instructions from me, to me 34 years from now...:googly:


----------



## Headless

OMG you buried it at my neighbor's place??????


----------



## aquariumreef

Wait what are meters?


----------



## Headless

The thing that puts us 1244500 apart AR


----------



## Zurgh

Oops, Headless, GPS wasn't so good back then, they even used to call it satellite positioning...


----------



## aquariumreef

For you Zurgh


----------



## Headless

Zurgh said:


> Oops, Headless, GPS wasn't so good back then, they even used to call it satellite positioning...


It's all good Zurgh - my neighbor is an idiot anyway - he likes to set fire to trees on his property and seems to get upset when I call the fire brigade and call him an idiot (amongst other things....) I'm pretty sure he won't find it.


----------



## Zurgh

My cat recommends this...


----------



## debbie5

You people need a sedaGIVE.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

The finished cake! I'm shocked the everything went smoothly! *knock on wood* This is my neice's birthday cake. She's in love with Jacob Black and this cake is a nod to him. I'm pretty proud of it!


----------



## Headless

Yes I do Deb! Awake again at 2:30 am. This time though we heard a noise outside. Couldn't see anything when we got up and couldn't go back to sleep afterwards. So now both of us are wide awake. 

Nice job on the cake DA!


----------



## Draik41895

Dark Angel 27 said:


> The finished cake! I'm shocked the everything went smoothly! *knock on wood* This is my neice's birthday cake. She's in love with Jacob Black and this cake is a nod to him. I'm pretty proud of it!


I'm down for any cake with wolves on it.


----------



## Headless

Off to Ebay........


----------



## Evil Queen

Looks yummy DA.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Dark Angel 27 said:


> The finished cake! I'm shocked the everything went smoothly! *knock on wood* This is my neice's birthday cake. She's in love with Jacob Black and this cake is a nod to him. I'm pretty proud of it!


hey dark angel 27,pretty neat job on the cake huh!!! looks tasty,hope you have fun today with your niece!!!


----------



## pyro

hey yall its been awhile,, as of this 4th of july i can say i will be doing a fireworks show in new bedford, finnally going for my PYROtecknics lic. and dont for get to watch the American Scream on chiller tv in october 10-4 over and out!


----------



## aquariumreef

I got the last part of my Edixa fixed... now I need some film. <_L


----------



## N. Fantom

debbie5 said:


> My 15 year old has had enough of her hair. It is a thick, gorgeous mass of caramel colored curls, that come to the center of her back when wet. It's beautiful, but heavy & high maintenance. She's having it chopped off down to a pixie cut tomorrow. Momma's sad! She will be donating it to locks of love, so some cancer patient can have her goddess hair. And a high maintenance wig!


I just chopped off my locks as well. I went from having hair to the bottom of my neck to a #2 (whatever that means)

ION, i'm (surprise, surprise) at the beach again

IOON, I have officially graduated!

IOOON, Only 2 more weeks till Aussie!


----------



## Copchick

Had the worst storm come through our property/camp at 2 am friday morning. I heard a tree break and it was so loud I thought it was going to come through our house. When daylight came we realized how lucky we were. It didn't cause any damage to the roof and it didn't hit my car. It pulled out the utility lines though, but it could've been so much worse.


----------



## aquariumreef

N. Fantom said:


> I just chopped off my locks as well. I went from having hair to the bottom of my neck to a #2 (whatever that means)
> 
> ION, i'm (surprise, surprise) at the beach again
> 
> IOON, I have officially graduated!
> 
> IOOON, Only 2 more weeks till Aussie!


And in other news Fant likes to abbreviate things.


----------



## N. Fantom

aquariumreef said:


> And in other news Fant likes to abbreviate things.


Haha, it's because i'm to lazy to type the full words.


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, sorry to hear about your storm damage. Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## N. Fantom

Thought that I might post a pic of my hair, before and after, to see what yall think looks better.


----------



## N. Fantom

YAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!! Chat Time!!!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

N.Fantom, it is hard to judge when we only get a 1/2 shot of the after look!


----------



## N. Fantom

Here ya go!










Don't I look sexy in this picture?


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm going with before, but only because you look so angry on the 2nd.

Oh, and that candle is chipped.


----------



## N. Fantom

aquariumreef said:


> I'm going with before, but only because you look so angry on the 2nd.
> 
> Oh, and that candle is chipped.


That's my constipated face. And the candle is not chipped!!!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Wait... what? 

LOOK CLOSER.


----------



## N. Fantom

It's not even in that picture! plus i've seen it in real life, IT'S NOT CHIPPED!!!!!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

N. Fantom said:


> It's not even in that picture! plus i've seen it in real life, IT'S NOT CHIPPED!!!!!!!


Gurl please, you wouldn't know. You're not a profesio_naaal_.

And anyways, who says I'm not looking at it right this minute :ninja:?


----------



## N. Fantom

U creepin man?


----------



## aquariumreef

I do the Creep.


----------



## N. Fantom

aquariumreef said:


> I do the Creep.


You are the original Creep


----------



## aquariumreef

N. Fantom said:


> You are the original Creep


Yeah, when I got to that wake and saw that beefcake.


----------



## N. Fantom

aquariumreef said:


> Yeah, when I got to that wake and saw that beefcake.


ahhhhahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## aquariumreef

So anyways in other news I got like 15' of fencing built today.


----------



## N. Fantom

Come on you guys! I'm having arguments with myself on chat! I need socialization!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dark Angel 27 said:


> The finished cake! I'm shocked the everything went smoothly! *knock on wood* This is my neice's birthday cake. She's in love with Jacob Black and this cake is a nod to him. I'm pretty proud of it!


Wow DA, you should be proud of that cake!! It really looks amazing!!! Please let us know how much your niece loves it and if it tastes as wonderful as it looks!


----------



## N. Fantom

The administrators are gonna think i'm crazy if they look at the chat log.


----------



## Spooky1

Copchick, glad the tree didn't do any major damage. It's a mess up here. Power is out all over the area since last night. We tried to go out for breakfast this morning and everything was closed. We're lucky and have power, but no phone, internet or cable. There's a water restriction due to a major pumping station being without power. It's like the good old days of watching DVDs and reading books. 

Sent by my Blackberry


----------



## Hairazor

N. Fantom, I'm going with after, even with the "Look" you are displaying. You look more mature, or something.


----------



## N. Fantom

Hairazor said:


> N. Fantom, I'm going with after, even with the "Look" you are displaying. You look more mature, or something.


Haha thank you!


----------



## Evil Andrew

aquariumreef said:


> I got the last part of my Edixa fixed... now I need some film. <_L


Wow, that sounds personal !


----------



## aquariumreef

Evil Andrew said:


> Wow, that sounds personal !


----------



## Headless

Glad everything is OK Copchick. A bit too close for comfort!!!!

Another day of freezing cold and rain here. I'm so looking forward to heading down to the kennels to wash the dogs.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Evil Queen said:


> Looks yummy DA.





Draik41895 said:


> I'm down for any cake with wolves on it.





graveyardmaster said:


> hey dark angel 27,pretty neat job on the cake huh!!! looks tasty,hope you have fun today with your niece!!!





PrettyGhoul said:


> Wow DA, you should be proud of that cake!! It really looks amazing!!! Please let us know how much your niece loves it and if it tastes as wonderful as it looks!


Thanks guys. She loved it!

In other news, I've just gotten back from the Animal ER. My dog Bruiser got into a fight with the husky and sustained about 6 bite wounds. He's currently under sedation and some pain meds. Tonight seriously sucked rocks!


----------



## Goblin

Just remember...............


----------



## Headless

Oh DA - poor Bruiser. Dog bites can be really nasty. Hope he pulls up OK in the morning. 

I must say I have been fortunate over the 35 years I've had the dogs. Even back in the days when there were lots more dogs on the property, I've really only ever had two dog fights where there was any damage. One was pretty bad where my ex's stud male got out with another male - no one was home - I had gone into town for about an hour. Came home to blood everywhere - not a pretty sight. They had obviously given up and were sitting at the gate feeling very sorry for themselves. No permanent damage thankfully.

My two are clean once more - never ceases to amaze me how two dogs that are indoors can get so grubby in a week.

Late Sunday afternoon so my weekend is almost over. Still have a little bit to do on my assignment but it shouldn't take long. Then I'm done!!!!! Graduation is set for August 10th and then I'm a free woman. Well actually after this weekend it's full steam ahead for Halloween! {insert happy dance here}


----------



## aquariumreef

Well I need my ibuprofen today especially. 

But wait there's none left.


----------



## Headless

After not much sleep over the past few nights - and FINALLY having finished the very LAST DIPLOMA ASSIGNMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am going to bed. Rats..... work again tomorrow and a full week for me - no mornings off - filling in for another role again. Will be a tired little duck come next weekend that's for sure.


----------



## Headless

KNOCK KNOCK KNOCK KNOCK KNOCK

hmmmmmmmmm maybe one last post for good luck eh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Yesterday, waited for hubby to come home & ventured up to camp on the lake. I forgot there was a barbecue going on for dinner (it's in a park full of camper trailers) so not only did I not have to cook dinner, I got to eat some kick a$$ pulled pork. Going back up today to enjoy the breezes...it was too loud (music & trailer park drunks) last night to stay overnight. 
In other news, I'd like to thank the stray beam of sunlight that fell right on my eyes at 7:30 am. It was SO BRIGHT that I nearly jumped out of my skin, thinking " We're being nuked!" Nice way to wake up...with a heart attack. Hate that.

And...I left the lawn sprinkler on all night. I hope the cellar doesn't flood!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Headless said:


> Oh DA - poor Bruiser. Dog bites can be really nasty. Hope he pulls up OK in the morning.
> 
> I must say I have been fortunate over the 35 years I've had the dogs. Even back in the days when there were lots more dogs on the property, I've really only ever had two dog fights where there was any damage. One was pretty bad where my ex's stud male got out with another male - no one was home - I had gone into town for about an hour. Came home to blood everywhere - not a pretty sight. They had obviously given up and were sitting at the gate feeling very sorry for themselves. No permanent damage thankfully.
> 
> My two are clean once more - never ceases to amaze me how two dogs that are indoors can get so grubby in a week.


You'd be surprised. All it take is for them to get outside for more then 5 minutes.

As for Bruiser, he was moving around this morning. Only one of the wounds is still draining. he's doped up on pain meds again and will probably be laying down for the next 8 hours. He was able to use the yard and eat something this morning before the pain meds kicked in again.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Glad Bruiser is doing okay today, DA.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Thanks Bio


----------



## Hairazor

So sorry to hear about your dog DA. Hope he springs back quickly.

Headless, YAY on your imminent Graduation!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Dark Angel 27 said:


> You'd be surprised. All it take is for them to get outside for more then 5 minutes.
> 
> As for Bruiser, he was moving around this morning. Only one of the wounds is still draining. he's doped up on pain meds again and will probably be laying down for the next 8 hours. He was able to use the yard and eat something this morning before the pain meds kicked in again.


HEY dark angel 27,my thoughts are with you pet dog,hope he makes quick recovery,as long as the dog is eating that is good signs,im sure everything will work out fine,fingers crossed across the pond!!!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I need to hurry up and decide on my theme for this year. I know I'll do the cemetery display, but not sure what else I want to do.


----------



## Copchick

Sending Get Well wishes to Bruiser!


----------



## Headless

Hairazor said:


> S.......Headless, YAY on your imminent Graduation!!!


Thanks Hairazor - while it has been a really great course and I've gained a lot out of it - I'm not sure I could cope with "going back to school" again. It's been a lot of work.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> I need to hurry up and decide on my theme for this year. I know I'll do the cemetery display, but not sure what else I want to do.


I'm feeling a bit the same Bio - I am thinking though some of this year is likely going to "evolve" on its own as I really don't have a clear picture in my mind of what I want yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goodness, have no internet access for 24 hours and just see how many pages of posting there are to catch up on

We were fortunate that all we lost for any length of time after the storm came through on Friday night was phone and cable (cable still being out). There are thousands and thousands of folks in the area that won't have power until the end of the week, and temps are in the 90s.


----------



## Vlad

> My god I talk some [email protected] after 2.5 glasses of wine!!!!!


lol, That's okay,talk is better than what I've seen some do.


----------



## aquariumreef

Good morning!


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> Goodness, have no internet access for 24 hours and just see how many pages of posting there are to catch up on
> 
> We were fortunate that all we lost for any length of time after the storm came through on Friday night was phone and cable (cable still being out). There are thousands and thousands of folks in the area that won't have power until the end of the week, and temps are in the 90s.


We hit it lucky this time. The lights kept flickering, but they stayed on. Usually when there's a storm, we lose our electric.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cable is now back - Spooky1's life is complete again

Of course, seeing as how we have over 200 movies on DVD, more than 300 music CDs, a couple dozen movies on VHS, and three bookshelves filled with reading material, being without cable for 48 hours is not what I would call a hardship.


----------



## Spooky1

DA, hope Bruiser heals up soon. Our dog got attacked by a neighbors husky years ago, but she's big enough to give as good as she got, and had no blood drawn.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Copchick said:


> Sending Get Well wishes to Bruiser!





Spooky1 said:


> DA, hope Bruiser heals up soon. Our dog got attacked by a neighbors husky years ago, but she's big enough to give as good as she got, and had no blood drawn.


Thanks guys. He's got 7 wounds total on his neck and only one of them is still draining. He's been pretty active the last couple hours and we've sedated him again for the night. Hopefully he'll get lots of rest. Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## debbie5

DA- it's your own 2 dogs who are fighting each other??

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for your pup.


----------



## Zurgh

DA, a hurt pet is never fun, wishing your pup a speedy recovery.

I have a secret surprise, but here is a hint...(  +  +  ) / 3 = :voorhees:
And, no, it is not pie...


----------



## Lord Homicide

Can't wait to sink my teeth into pollo asada


----------



## aquariumreef

Lord Homicide said:


> Can't wait to sink my teeth into pollo asada


Oh look a cat.


----------



## Zurgh

Muy Delicioso, Senor Homicide! I'll be right over...


----------



## Blackrose1978

We did some bbqing here too!! We did our first Beef brisket as well as our usual assorment of chops, dogs, and burgers.


----------



## Spooky1

Dang, that looks good, LH!


----------



## Hairazor

Signs I saw that got me laughing


----------



## Zurgh

Hairazor, were those the ones posted in my yard? Heheheh


----------



## Zurgh

Zurgh said:


> I have a secret surprise, but here is a hint...(  +  +  ) / 3 = :voorhees:


Answer, Tri-face









Still gots lotsa work to do on em'...


----------



## Hairazor

Ummmm, I plead never being to CA., Zurgh


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Classic mask Z! Looks like a great start.


----------



## aquariumreef

Zurgh said:


> Answer, Tri-face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still gots lotsa work to do on em'...


Shawow!


----------



## Evil Queen

Lookin really good Z.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

That looks very cool Zurgh!


----------



## Zurgh

Thanks, forum Peeps!
I got a loooooooong way to go with the Tri-face mask, as I want this one above all others to capture the feel of the true Venetian Carnival Masks... I have seen some awesome ones & want this one to be, well, at least vaguely close-ish in quality... (no, super rad quality!!! Kicks down your door & beats up the hidden ninja assassins & then saves the country from terrorist nukes & then becomes all supper playa pimp at the clubs while you tag along to help save the day..kinda cool....:googly: )


----------



## debbie5

I'd tried face once..it was too chewy.

My hormones are all wacked..I can't sleep, as I feel physically like the cat on the ceiling in those Bugs Bunny films...which is weird, cuz usually it's my mind that keeps me awake, not my body...arggh...like I could jump out of my skin.


----------



## Zurgh

Hitting the bath salts again, Debbie? You KNOW bubble bath is way better...


----------



## debbie5

2 am...still awake...


----------



## Zurgh

I was told that this should be my personal theme music...




Ol' Tom Waits refrence...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Draik41895

Zurgh said:


> Answer, Tri-face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still gots lotsa work to do on em'...


Ive been wanting to make one of those for a while now.

Also:


----------



## aquariumreef

Draik41895 said:


> Ive been wanting to make one of those for a while now.
> 
> Also:


Me thinks you have something for the joker. 

Edit:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Just when I am starting to feel "not normal" and so distant from everyone around me...you guys go and post stuff like that......and usher me right back into the fold..........
Oddities are nice...


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> 2 am...still awake...


Ahhhhh Deb I'm feeling your pain. I'd give almost anything for a full night's sleep.



Goblin said:


>


LOL he's cute Goblin....

Severe case of Mondayitis today - coupled with a grumpy boss...... Sometimes it doesn't matter HOW accommodating you are - some people just don't appreciate ANYTHING.


----------



## PirateLady

So true Headless,,,some people are just grumpy....

Hope all are getting through this crazy weather we have been having lately all over the place. Luckily we have not had it too bad,,, our power and everything has not gone out. Just wanted to let everyone know that we are thinking about you and hope you stay safe.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Missed a holiday that is relevant to haunters here - July 1 was Build a Scarecrow Day


July 2 is:

I Forgot Day - to post about that "build scarecrow" thing yesterday

World UFO Day - welcome, otherworldy visitors!


----------



## debbie5

For those of you as un-hip as I am, "box spring hog" or the more common "long pig" refers to cooking the meat from people. Have a happy day!!


I want to put a severed female hand in my garden next to the Rosemary plant (a la davelowe) but I"m wondering if the people at the party shop will think I'm nuts if I call there: "Do you have any severed hands in stock?? It must be a female one..." 

I know I have one in storage, but don't feel like crawling in the 150 degree garage crawlspace....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So, this is where it started?


----------



## Hairazor

Deb, I was just going to look that up, thanks, and eeeeuuuu


----------



## debbie5

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> So, this is where it started?


I'm pretty sure it was here. I took 2 weeks of antibiotics & it's all gone now.


----------



## Lord Homicide

aquariumreef said:


> Oh look a cat.


Huh? where?


----------



## Death's Door

Whew!!! This catch-up-with-the-post stuff is tough. I need to get back into circulation on this forum!!! Well, here goes:

Copchick - from the pictures you posted, that was some party you had! My hats off to ya!!!

DA - Glad Bruiser is on the mend. 

Headless - good luck with graduation

Zurgh - awesome mask!

Roxy & Spooky - I understand where your coming from as to having all the movies, music and books at hand - it's like looking in your closet and saying that you have nothing to wear. Totally understandable.

I had a great weekend of being home. Hung out in the pool and did put more wood chips in the patio garden. I planted my pumpkin seeds.

Hubby went fishing on Saturday and caught to "keeper" flounder. I made flounder with a butter wine sauce, roasted two jersey tomaters - I cut the tops off, hollowed them out, added garlic, fresh basil and oregano from the garden and stuffed them with the tomater innards and mozzarella cheese, topped with panko breadcrumbs and roasted them for 25 minutes. Steamed some jersey corn. Life was friggin' at every bite.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, I'm hungry now:jol:


----------



## Headless

Oh look - it's 1:37am.............


----------



## Headless

Maybe what I need to do is stay UP until 1:30 - then I might get some sleep.


----------



## debbie5

I want to go swimming but can't find the bottom of my bathing suit. I don't think anyone at the pool will mind......


----------



## Copchick

Da Weiner said:


> Hubby went fishing on Saturday and caught to "keeper" flounder. I made flounder with a butter wine sauce, roasted two jersey tomaters - I cut the tops off, hollowed them out, added garlic, fresh basil and oregano from the garden and stuffed them with the tomater innards and mozzarella cheese, topped with panko breadcrumbs and roasted them for 25 minutes. Steamed some jersey corn. Life was friggin' at every bite.


Wow, you just made my stomach growl! Nothing better than fish fresh out of the water.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yup, still warm outside.


----------



## Bone Dancer

yup, still cooler inside. 72 inside vs 93 outside.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just got a big check from a client. Guess we can keep the doors open for business for at least a couple weeks now:googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

I had a Nancy Drew based dream last night, and I haven't read any of those books for like 5 years now.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

RoxyBlue said:


> Just got a big check from a client. Guess we can keep the doors open for business for at least a couple weeks now:googly:


Congrats!

I'm waiting on approvals for a couple of proposals I've sent out...fingers crossed! Still hoping this working for myself will work out...


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Bone Dancer said:


> yup, still cooler inside. 72 inside vs 93 outside.


Ahhh, 72 degrees. That's what I keep our house at...nice and comfy!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I think I finally managed to jump start my Halloween muse. Went shopping to Curby's and found what looks like a giant wooden crate of some kind that's missing two walls. I'm thinking it would make an awesome dwelling for one of my props. Wasn't planning on building one, but it looked so promising!


----------



## Zurgh

Warm here, too.
Backwoods cannibal wouldn't be the best description of me, per-say...

I prefer Ghetto-Oke ... neither backwoods inbreed degenerate, nor inner city gangsta gutter thug, but something horribly in between... a transmogrification of two socially unacceptable polar opposite extremes... with a hint of cinnamon.

...and no, I don't have spinners on my carriage...:googly:


----------



## N. Fantom

OMG!!!!!!! I just dropped my mom's Iphone and now the screens cracked! Ugh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Grounded for life


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> Missed a holiday that is relevant to haunters here - July 1 was Build a Scarecrow Day
> 
> July 2 is:
> 
> I Forgot Day - to post about that "build scarecrow" thing yesterday
> 
> World UFO Day - welcome, otherworldy visitors!


LOL Roxy...that made me laugh....July 2 I forgot to post about that build scarecrow thing


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Da Weiner said:


> Hubby went fishing on Saturday and caught to "keeper" flounder. I made flounder with a butter wine sauce, roasted two jersey tomaters - I cut the tops off, hollowed them out, added garlic, fresh basil and oregano from the garden and stuffed them with the tomater innards and mozzarella cheese, topped with panko breadcrumbs and roasted them for 25 minutes. Steamed some jersey corn. Life was friggin' at every bite.


Wow that sounded good! Any chance you can send me your receipes for this?


----------



## debbie5

Never ask your kids to help you exercise everyday. Cuz they will make you do it. 

7am: "Good morning, Momma! What exercise are we doing today? You wanna go for a walk now, or go swimming later? (big smile)" 

Two things that are foreign to me: morning cheerfulness and exercise **plans**.


----------



## aquariumreef

Debbie, murder is never the answer. :evil:


----------



## debbie5

I will try really hard not to disembowel her this morning...cuz I don't think I'm gonna get more than 4 hours of sleep tonight, AGAIN.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I may be moving to the early shift, which would be a great thing.


----------



## aquariumreef

I have nothing to do tonight, but I'm not tired at all. <_<


----------



## Goblin




----------



## aquariumreef

Goblin said:


>


Hey Gobby-poo, we're friends right? :flower:


----------



## Headless

Well I don't know if it was a good thing or not but I've agreed to help out the local Scout Club with their Fundraiser at the end of the year. It's the day before our Halloween party so that will certainly make the week character building but I feel good that I can hopefully help them to raise some much needed funds........


----------



## Blackrose1978

Morning all!! Its only 6:18am here and already the humidity is choking!! It gonna be another scorcher.


----------



## aquariumreef

Blackrose1978 said:


> Morning all!! Its only 6:18am here and already the humidity is choking!! It gonna be another scorcher.


Good morning Blackrose!

And in other news people around the Wellington area of NZ had a 7.0 quake today.

NZ Standard Time: Tuesday, July 3 2012 at 10:36 pm
Latitude, Longitude: 40.00°S, 173.75°E
Focal Depth: 230 km
Richter magnitude: 7.0
Location: 170 km north-west of Wellington


----------



## debbie5

My 95 year old grandmother, who got t-boned in a car accident last month (her aid was driving) was in a fancy nursing home for Alzheimer's patents...and fell out of bed & broke her arm. We have no clue WHY this facility does not have bedrails on the beds....

So now, she has to go into a gross nursing home where people are really sick and yell at each other in the halls. 
On a side note: the hospital never x-rayed her arm...they were trying to discharge her and she refused to use a wheelchair or walker. My mom had to suggest that maybe something was physically wrong with her, so THEN they did an x-ray. WTH?? We live in a good-sized city..and we now have such crappy care?? My mom had to ask them to change her adult diaper, so they put on a paper thin thing with a plastic outer shell, with no absorbency at all. This is the same hospital who didn't even clean up the abrasions on my face when I fell and got a concussion; I came home with blood still dried all over my face & pieces of carpet fuzz stuck into the wounds. I'm worried that my mom is gonna have a heart attack dealing with all this...she and I just had a a talk about how she needs to let me help out with all this, too. 
Calgon, take me away.


----------



## Copchick

Deb, I sympathize you you. It's so frustrating when incompetents are in postions that could mean life or death. Don't keep quiet about anything. You make sure you speak with the director of the facility and tell them how inadequate and inept their facility is. If you don't get any satisfaction, go to the news. They always love a good story. You have to wonder how these places get away with sub par care. Good luck!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

well crap.


----------



## Copchick

How is it that my "bad co-worker with stripes" ever got promoted? He has no clue WTF he is doing, he's afraid to make supervisory decisions, and is scared of his own shadow. My "good co-worker with stripes" and I are always picking up his slack. Ugh!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> How is it that my "bad co-worker with stripes" ever got promoted? He has no clue WTF he is doing, he's afraid to make supervisory decisions, and is scared of his own shadow. My "good co-worker with stripes" and I are always picking up his slack. Ugh!!!


:jol:Unfortunately it seems this is the way of the world....Don't let it get to you Copchick, you have plenty of check marks by your name!!! (as in good points for how great you are......so don't let the life-suckers ruin you day)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> How is it that my "bad co-worker with stripes" ever got promoted? He has no clue WTF he is doing, he's afraid to make supervisory decisions, and is scared of his own shadow. My "good co-worker with stripes" and I are always picking up his slack. Ugh!!!


Surely you know that dumb people are smart enough to surround themselves with smart people and delegate brilliantly. I can't even explain how much I agree with you though. I sit back and let them hang themselves.


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 3 is:

Compliment Your Mirror Day - how can you not do this when you see something so lovely looking back at you?:jol:

Stay Out of the Sun Day - except for the 20 minutes or so needed to get your daily dose of Vitamin D.


----------



## Spooky1

Drive to work wasn't too bad today. There was only one light out on my route. There are still something like 120 lights out in the county. At least a couple of my coworkers still don't have power yet from Friday's storm.


----------



## ladysherry

All I can say is that its wonderful to listen to halloween music the day before the fourth of july aka prop building holiday. Making plans on what I shall make tomorrow for halloween.


----------



## Draik41895

guys... its starting


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

RoxyBlue said:


> July 3 is:
> 
> Stay Out of the Sun Day - except for the 20 minutes or so needed to get your daily dose of Vitamin D.


No problem here. Just went out for a few minutes and thought I was going to perish. I cannot believe the humidity and the heat...absolutely miserable out there. :zombie:


----------



## Headless

Oh Deb I hope your grandmother is OK. That's just awful treatment of someone who can't fend for themselves. I think unfortunately its a developing trend for both hospitals AND nursing homes. Thankfully my dad was in a decent nursing home before he passed away and most of the staff were really lovely but there were a few who were clearly only in it for the money are cared not a cent for the patients.

Draik - now I'm going to be totally jealous - the stores here don't stock very much in the lead up to Halloween - its just not fair!!!!! 

Copchick - I've seen so much of that myself. Hope your good co-worker gets the break they deserve and the other one gets what's coming to them as well - in the long run.

Another three days of full time work for me and then a weekend to finally (hopefully) get stuck into some serious prop building.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Not that it matters but why does my friends list shift the order of people randomly


----------



## debbie5

Copchick said:


> How is it that my "bad co-worker with stripes" ever got promoted? He has no clue WTF he is doing, he's afraid to make supervisory decisions, and is scared of his own shadow. My "good co-worker with stripes" and I are always picking up his slack. Ugh!!!


That happened at my old job....he was sleeping with the boss!


----------



## debbie5

Draik41895 said:


> guys... its starting


Target summer patio stuff is all 75% off..they were putting up back to school stuff yesterday. Dear God...

It's Clean Out The Fridge Night (I know there technically is no "d" in fridge, but it looks better that way.) Jasmine rice, Chinese teriyaki dumplings, barbecued chicken, tomato pie, green beans, peaches & nectarines... washed down with "watermelon" juice or skim milk.

("Hey, Grandpa! What's for supper??")


----------



## Draik41895

I had Jasmine rice yesterday for dinner, and Im drinking watermelon juice right now


----------



## aquariumreef

Draik41895 said:


> guys... its starting


ohsnap2012

Well I'll be out of the sun, gotta keep up my nontan. :googly: Except it'll be sunny out tonight when I go see the fireworks at 11:30 pm.


----------



## Draik41895

brb, gonna go kill some zombies


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^remember, shoot for the head!


----------



## Zurgh

So very close, now...


----------



## Lord Homicide

For all y'all that were curious, I doctored up my profile for you. I tried to beautificate it. Come on over and check it out.


----------



## debbie5

I took a shower...that's as "beauty" as I get.


----------



## aquariumreef

Leaving for fireworks now. :3


----------



## Zurgh

Put some clothes on, Deb! Yer' Too beautiful for us to see ya' neckid...

In Zurghia (my homeland) a fashion shoot just took place, Damn HOT! 
I'll post the Vids after the Crowds have been beat back & editing has taken place... we may have to nuke the area, just to purify it...


----------



## graveyardmaster

i know its a big day for you guys,so HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY guys,from across the pond!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Happy Fourth of July!


----------



## Draik41895

My girlfriend Likes Harley as much as I like "Mistah J." Ive said it before, but we really are a perfect match


----------



## aquariumreef

Who?


----------



## aquariumreef

Ok, I've found the celebrity I'd love to go on a date with.









Such a great voice.


----------



## Headless

Happy Independence Day from the southern end of the pond!

Nice Wallpaper LH. Wouldn't mind some of that for my haunt!!!! 

Struggling tonight with some serious pain in my legs. Its like muscular cramps but more a sort of aching throbbing pain rather than that grab and lock thing. Whatever it is its driving me nuts. So I came upstairs to work on a few more invitation to try to take my mind off it.

Don't think I will be long out of bed though - 10 pm and its been a long day.


----------



## debbie5

Every country has a July 4th. We have Independence Day!! Happy Birthday, United States of America!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Ugh. Okay, enough messing around. Gotta get ready to head to my Uncle and Aunt's dream house for the party!


----------



## Hairazor

Just got word, the Library where I work part time got 1st place for non profit float in the big parade today. YAY!! There is a children's book Pinkalicious by Kanin where a little girl eats pink cupcakes. Hence our float. One picture is of the frame work and one is the float in line ready to go.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Hairazor said:


> Just got word, the Library where I work part time got 1st place for non profit float in the big parade today. YAY!! There is a children's book Pinkalicious by Kanin where a little girl eats pink cupcakes. Hence our float. One picture is of the frame work and one is the float in line ready to go.


wow hairazor,that looks friggin amazing,hope you have a great independence day!!!


----------



## debbie5

who knew you could make mac & cheese in the crockpot? I mean even cook the noodles in it? YAY! no hot kitchen! and there is a Dog Whisperer marathon on....makes me wanna stay in & watch tube.


----------



## Copchick

Hairazor, that is one beautiful pink cupcake! Congratulations to your library and everyone's hard work! It looks delicious too.


----------



## aquariumreef

It's to early to be conscious. :<


----------



## debbie5

Oh geez..I dont have any evap milk...like I will find an open store.....


----------



## Evil Queen

That cupcake looks great! It's giving me ideas for my haunt this year.


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks for the comments on the cupcake. And Evil Queen if you get inspiration for a haunt project, YAY! Actually we kanoodled about other uses and one was using the framework for a witch's hut. It is big enough for a couple adults to stand up in.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seeing as how it's actually hot enough to fry an egg on a sidewalk, it's appropriate that July 4 (aside from being Independence Day) is also Sidewalk Egg Frying Day.

And for those who like this style of music, it's National Country Music Day as well.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Today is "staying indoors with the AC running full blast " day.
96 degrees with a heat index of 105.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Firecrackers/sparklers are going off next door already. Fortunately, the dog is wearing her Thundershirt and Spooky1 set up her crate for the afternoon, so she might get through the holiday without getting too terrified.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frank doesn't like the loud bangs either. He will come shooting through his pet door I put in the window at full speed.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I've always wondered if those compression vests worked.

Looks like rain will be keeping the fireworks at bay around here this evening.


----------



## N. Fantom

These people are crazy!!!!! They revoked my boating certification card for going to close to a protected piping plover nesting beach! These people are idiots!!!! Ugh!!!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Speaking of country music, guess what I shot today?


----------



## dead hawk

HAPPY 4TH EVERYONE I SUPPOSE i am literally just listening to steampunk storys thinking of my hubby aquarium <3 you babe


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sawtooth Jack said:


> I've always wondered if those compression vests worked.


We had healthy skepticism before we got one, but they offer a 45 day trial period - return for full refund within that time period if the shirt isn't the right solution for the dog - so we gave it a shot. Have to say, it works surprisingly well for our scared-of-thunderstorms mutt. Her usual response to thunder or firecrackers is to run upstairs and hide under our bed. With the shirt on, she stays downstairs and will lie quietly in her crate. In fact, there are fireworks popping off in the distance as I type this, and she's sleeping through it while wearing the shirt.

Not a 100% solution, but good enough to get her through anything but the worst storm so far. We're happy to see her calmer in the face of something that normally terrifies her.


----------



## aquariumreef

This pita bread is fresh out of the oven and omgmazing. :drool:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Happy Fourth of July everyone!! I hope everyone enjoyed themselves! I made big huge juicy burgers and served wine, instead of a BBQ. Almost all of the neighbors have been setting off fireworks since about noon and last night too. Tonight the neighbors across the street set off heavy duty works...as in just like a county sponsered event so we just watched those. The fireworks laws are different in Florida. I can walk around my neighborhood after the sun goes down and see a stunning display every year. I really love that and hope it never changes but I bet it will at some point.

My pets on the other hand, don't love it. Bill falls asleep and ignores it but Carl whines a lot. We lock them up and I cuddle Carl a lot.


----------



## Spooky1

N. Fantom said:


> These people are crazy!!!!! They revoked my boating certification card for going to close to a protected piping plover nesting beach! These people are idiots!!!! Ugh!!!!!


The piping plover became a protected species under the Endangered Species Act on January 10, 1986. Along the Atlantic Coast it is designated as threatened, which means that the population would continue to decline if not protected. The Endangered Species Act provides penalties for taking, harassing or harming the piping plover and affords some protection to its habitat.

N. Fantom, I'm sure when you signed your boating certificate, you stated you would obey the local boating rules. You're probably lucky you weren't fined too.


----------



## N. Fantom

Hehe, i just got back from doing something bad:devil:

But the fireworks where awesome. I even added a few of my own to the show.:devil:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

... And now we'll all be called as accomplices...

On a side note, I get to put a new starter on my truck tomorrow, and hope it fixes my problems.

Ugh, no prop building for me this weekend.


----------



## debbie5

I need a compression shirt for when life gets stressful...I can just lie in my human crate/house and snooze peacefully...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

nice fireworks tonight ..... way past my bedtime!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Fireworks are illegal to do here, except when the city does them. But lots of people do them, my family included for the first time in 4+ years. So I had fun, then went to sit on the hammock that my mom made for me, and as I sit down, one side's rope snaps and I fall and hurt my wrist. 

Stupid pain.


----------



## Zurgh

Ever get this way?:googly:


----------



## graveyardmaster

hey guys 2 days till the weekend,yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw,this has been the best week for me in a while,never been happier than i have been,especially the past month i have had,there is light at the end of the tunnel!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

graveyardmaster said:


> hey guys 2 days till the weekend,yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw,this has been the best week for me in a while,never been happier than i have been,especially the past month i have had,there is light at the end of the tunnel!!!!!!!!!!


:jol:Hey GYM, it is so good to hear this, and everyone feels that way from time to time. Good that you are looking towards the positive and away from the negative and happy towards the positive. Hope you "across the pond" guys know we like you guys so much! (Headless, among others)
 Chill chili peppers!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## aquariumreef

Potato chips, cream soda, pita pizza, and Love Never Dies is the recipe for entertainment. Or it means I need more of a social life.


----------



## Zurgh

The piping plover is not as tasty as the spotted owl...


----------



## Headless

Cool cupcake Hairazor!!!!!

GYM glad you are having a good week - there should be more of them for everyone.

Very cute kitty Goblin.

Just one more day for me until the weekend. Looking forward to a visit from my daughter AND the opportunity to have a play with some more Halloween plans. I've had a few parcels arrive in the mail over the past few days. Thank you Ebay.


----------



## Spooky1

Zurgh said:


> The piping plover is not as tasty as the spotted owl...


That's because you didn't stuff it with Snail Darters.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of the two bathrooms we have here at work is being painted, so everyone is having to share the one upstairs down the hall from my office. I suspect two things: (1) people from downstairs are going to get increasingly grumpy when they come upstairs and find the bathroom is in use, and (2) one of the downstairs guys does not wash his hands after using the bathroom.

I don't think arranging to have an office bathroom painted during working hours was the best idea.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

They say a COLD FRONT is coming in folks...going down to 86 degrees on Sunday! Get out your hats and gloves.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

not much rain with this thunderstorm ... 15 minutes worth of sprinkles.


----------



## Bone Dancer

All it did Jeff was make it muggier and raise the heat index to 106


----------



## Copchick

Sawtooth Jack said:


> They say a COLD FRONT is coming in folks...going down to 86 degrees on Sunday! Get out your hats and gloves.


Ha, Ha, Ha, Haaaa!!!!


----------



## Copchick

Wow, I'm drinking and really liking the Minute Maid watermelon juice mixed with watermelon vodka. I think I was a little liberal on the vodka. But it's good!


----------



## debbie5

I'm scared of my pumpkin vines. They look HUNGRY.


----------



## Zurgh

I think my secretary ran away...


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm eating a brownie.


----------



## Evil Queen

Z you have to remember to close and lock the gate when you go in to feed her.


----------



## debbie5

(trying to NOT look for 5 minute brownie post again..I will not eat a brownie...I will not eat a brownie..)


----------



## N. Fantom

Haha sorry Debb, didn't mean to start an addiction. hehe


----------



## aquariumreef

Deb, I keep forgetting, but you should try Jazzercise.


----------



## niblique71

I'm Chilling tonight listening to the most influential man in my life. Been a Long time Frank... RIP... I Miss ya dude

Frank Zappa. The most prolific and intelligent and most misunderstood musician to ever live on this planet. His catalog is greater than Mozart, Bach, Beetoven, Stravinsky and Strauss all put together. In modern terms, he has 50 times more recorded music than the Beatles. Not to say that all of it was stellar but that was just the beginning. His understaniding and use of poly rhythms and odd time signatures is still unrivaled. I miss that man, his music and humorous ridicule of our society. He is still relevent and someone needs to fill the voild that is now almost 20 years vacant. He was Brilliant and 50 years ahead of his time.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

It has rained here all day long. So much cooler tonight.


----------



## Draik41895

Jonathan Kent vs Ben Parker. interesting match-up


----------



## Zurgh

Texas steal cage death match, chainsaw duel, fish slapping fight, masked thumb wrestling...


----------



## Pumpkin5

Smiley Faces 
Smiley faces above my head,
Left in the pillow thrown on my bed,
Smiling, happy,  not too bright,
Thinking that the world's all right,
Eyes just staring, mouth upturned,
You'd think those smiles would too quick learn,
That life can sometimes bring them down,
And turn those smiles into sad frowns,
Smiley face, why can't you see,
The despair, the grief, the misery,
Instead you see the brighter side,
Through your smiling eyes so wide,
I think I'll spend my life your way,
And grin and say everything's okay,
And the world won't be a terrible place,
When you spend it with a smiley face!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

If anyone ever has the chance to visit Thomas Jefferson's Monticello in Virginia, let me tell you, you will LOVE it! I had gone last Sept for their Harvest Festival. It was at that time I just fell in love with this man. I learned so much with the tours, the visitors center, and walking the gardens. Jefferson was so ahead of his time, an educator, a farmer, and a truly brilliant man. He documented everything. Today we would probably call him OCD, but who isn't to some degree? Take my advice, go and discover his world.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Good morning my haunter family!! I have been so busy I havn't had much time to stop by. It has been blasting heat here for several days now and again heat warnings. Hello weatherman your not making it easy on me!! I have managed to get quite a bit done this week. First attempt at making a cemetery fence is coming out awesome. Only upteen panels to go but has to wait til after Kreepfest due to the fact my boys go back to school right after I get back from Kreepfest so that means evil back to school shopping!!


----------



## debbie5

Am I thin yet?


----------



## aquariumreef

Did you do your jazzercise?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is National Fried Chicken Day, and I believe it will be hot enough to fry chicken on your sidewalk along with those eggs.

Heads up that tomorrow is Chocolate Day - woohoo (as if we need an excuse).


----------



## debbie5

aquariumreef said:


> Did you do your jazzercise?


I did my "sit on the annoying teen from Alaska in his sleep without him knowing it-ercise..."


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Today is National Fried Chicken Day, and I believe it will be hot enough to fry chicken on your sidewalk along with those eggs.


Yum, maybe I'll go to Popeye's for lunch today.


----------



## graveyardmaster

yaaaaw its the weekend now for me,think i will have a nice cold beer and chill out for a while,its been a long road but i seem to be getting my life back in order,have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

graveyardmaster said:


> yaaaaw its the weekend now for me,think i will have a nice cold beer and chill out for a while,its been a long road but i seem to be getting my life back in order,have a great weekend everyone!!!


Just rub it in while the rest of us across the pond have to work all day! Thanks... oh hey, what beer by the way?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Lord Homicide said:


> Just rub it in while the rest of us across the pond have to work all day! Thanks... oh hey, what beer by the way?


HEY lord homicide didn"t mean to rub it in lol,ohh my fav beers,well i have a few BECKS BEER is my fav,others i drink are BUDWEISER and STELLA ARTOIS,whats yours LH HUH!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

well today is even warmer than yesterday, go figure and no rain.

I need to snap a picture off my unwatered tomato plants...they look awesome!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I hope it cools down a bit next week. I got yard work that needs to get done.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Had a lazy lunch out with my boys at some little dive we just drove past on the way home from the landscape supply place. Juicy burgers and air conditioning blasting while 70s rock played in the background. Like a time-warp; I was not here for about an hour, but someplace from my youth. No cares, no responsibilities, no place to be...nice...


----------



## Lord Homicide

graveyardmaster said:


> HEY lord homicide didn"t mean to rub it in lol,ohh my fav beers,well i have a few BECKS BEER is my fav,others i drink are BUDWEISER and STELLA ARTOIS,whats yours LH HUH!!


Hey it's cool, don't worry about it! Beers for a cheap date are Coors light, Pabst, Steel Reserve, Schlitz... Beers when I splurge are Arrogant Bastard Ale, Young's Oatmeal Stout, Guinness. That's all I can think of right now.

PS. what's the thread that people post pics of themselves to?


----------



## Draik41895

10 hours of sleep, plus that 4 and a half hour. I think that makes up for staying up ntil three on the 4th playing House of the Dead and Melee with my bros.


----------



## PirateLady

So hot here I saw the birds picking up worms with potholders. Our garden is doing ok because I get out and water it. and the upper garden on the deck. ..hate to see my water bill LOL Our dog Rio just goes out when he has to and lays in front of the ac vent. Guess you do what you can to stay cool and go with the flow.... Stay cool and safe....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So, after three days of arguing with the people at Autozone, I was told that they would not honor a warranty that another store manager put into the computer incorrectly. So, I bought a new starter for my truck and put it on. 30 minutes, minimal busted knuckles and swearing, and I'm back on the road again. I paid for a lifetime warranty this time, and I made absolutely sure that it was put into the computer correctly. Now to take a shower and go grocery shopping.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Had a lazy lunch out with my boys at some little dive we just drove past on the way home from the landscape supply place. Juicy burgers and air conditioning blasting while 70s rock played in the background. Like a time-warp; I was not here for about an hour, but someplace from my youth. No cares, no responsibilities, no place to be...nice...


:jol: Uhmmmmm...sounds nice..........


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You can't go wrong when a mini vacation from it all sneaks up on you like that!


----------



## debbie5

Hot. Tired. 
I dusted myself with corn starch this morning, and just peeled 2 fully cooked tortillas out of my bra.....


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> I did my "sit on the annoying teen from Alaska in his sleep without him knowing it-ercise..."


Well hmmph, good thing I wear sewing needles in the off-chance that someone wanted to sit on me! 

And in other news I slept really nice, from 5 in the morning to 2:15 in hte afternoon!


----------



## Copchick

I went to the Salvation Army store today to get prop clothes. Unlike you all who have made your props, I'm just getting into it. I have alot of store bought props and animatronics that I'm going to tweak. I got a really cool old lady dress for the witch stirring the cauldron and I'll be remaking up her face. Latex and paint. Can't wait to dig her out of the halloween cave in the storage unit. I also came across an old gas mask that I had from years ago. Remember the dreaded new years eve of 1999 when everyone thought the world would end turning to 2000? That included my police department, in case there were riots! The mask, I'm using on my swamp zombie. I'm starting to get antsy, I might stop to check on the monsters at the unit. I think the heat is getting to me! Lol...


----------



## Zurgh

Tortilla pasties, Deb, that would solve some wardrobe malfunctions... 

I need more energy, time, and motivation... without damaging the nature of the universe, OR, alerting the Oatmen to my current secret base...


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, gas mask on a swamp zombie, I'm liking that idea.


----------



## niblique71

debbie5 said:


> Hot. Tired.
> I dusted myself with corn starch this morning, and just peeled 2 fully cooked tortillas out of my bra.....


Who knew Mamalian protrubrances were so versetile?? I Say we end hunger now with Debbies rediscovered cooking technique.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Lots of fireworks going off for hours now all around the neighborhood. I'm guessing this will continue all weekend.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Here too, PG. Seems like my neighbor's kids have gotten one of the big boxes of explodable goodies. I've always wondered why adults give pre-teens fireworks. Could they not find someone to adopt the little monsters, or is it like some strange mental disorder where you covet having a child with only 6 fingers left?

My mind is in a dark place. sorry about that.


----------



## Draik41895

zombie sculpting


----------



## Headless

PirateLady said:


> So hot here I saw the birds picking up worms with potholders.  ....


BAHAHAHAHA funny!!!



Copchick said:


> I went to the Salvation Army store today to get prop clothes. Unlike you all who have made your props, I'm just getting into it. I have alot of store bought props and animatronics that I'm going to tweak. I got a really cool old lady dress for the witch stirring the cauldron and I'll be remaking up her face. Latex and paint. Can't wait to dig her out of the halloween cave in the storage unit. I also came across an old gas mask that I had from years ago. Remember the dreaded new years eve of 1999 when everyone thought the world would end turning to 2000? That included my police department, in case there were riots! The mask, I'm using on my swamp zombie. I'm starting to get antsy, I might stop to check on the monsters at the unit. I think the heat is getting to me! Lol...


Sounds like a great combination of bits and pieces. I'm the same Copchick - I'm only just getting into the whole thing - this is our second year ever. I'm having so much fun making stuff though. I still buy bits and pieces as I see them though. I'd never get EVERYTHING made in time by myself.

The weather here today has been absolutely glorious. We started off with a killer frost - there was a large plastic container (2'x3') sitting outside yesterday and it had about 4 inches of water in it - there was a solid layer of ice across the top of it at 9:00 am that was still about 1/4" thick. But then the sun has come out and there hasn't been a cloud in the sky all day. It's cold but it's still wonderful to see the sun.

I've been mache-ing most of the day. Will have to get some photos too. Lots of new bits and pieces coming along.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Headless it would be nice if you could ship that ice up here. It's been in the 90's with a 100+ heat index for the last few days now. It's to the point that I only go outside in the morning and back inside by noon. 
The people here that seem to worry about the fact that they just got started this year or last need to remember that all of us here "just got started" at one time or another and the props they have now is a work of years. We are all still learning new things each year. So in a way each year is a new start.


----------



## Copchick

Thanks Bone Dancer for the encouragement! I was in awe when I discovered there was a whole world of people who created their halloween/haunt props. I wanted to do them all, but we all know how time is limited. I was especially glad to discover this forum. The support is wonderful. :jol:


----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Here too, PG. Seems like my neighbor's kids have gotten one of the big boxes of explodable goodies. I've always wondered why adults give pre-teens fireworks. Could they not find someone to adopt the little monsters, or is it like some strange mental disorder where you covet having a child with only 6 fingers left?
> 
> My mind is in a dark place. sorry about that.


Hey how about this one. Last month there was a woman in our disctrict who nearly blew her hand off. How you ask? Because at midnight when her children were outside they had found a roman candle. Just then a police car was driving by and she thought she could safely dispose of it by lighting it into her hand! Yep, it's true we have stupid people reproducing and setting a fine example of a being a productive member of society. Hey, BioHazard, I'm familiar with that dark place. You're definately not alone.


----------



## debbie5

Biting my tongue. A newly learned skill. 
So, my kid started her 1st job and loves it. Employer told her she'd work 3-7 M-F. There was another boy who was supposed to start, too but the employer said he kept leaving messages saying "Uhhhh...my name is Mike & I'm supposed to start working for you. Call me" and then wouldn't leave a phone number. 
Well, I guess Mike got in touch, cuz now he's working. And he took Katie's 3-7 shift, and she got pushed to 11-3 and weekends which is a sucky shift cuz it means you really can't do much of anything during the day. I'm disappointed the douchy kid got the better shift. 
But.....I shall shut my mouth for many reasons and try to find where we can go swimming at 8am. (sigh) Ain't gonna happen. Luckily, the job only lasts til August 10, so she'll only miss a month or so of fun.

I'm packing up The Demon to go off to her 1st sleep away summer camp tomorrow. She is beyond excited.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Seems you're having a good week, Deb. Packing one kid off to work, and the other off to dig holes at "summer camp" lol.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lot's of stuff leaving the house today for next weekend garage sale, didn't think we had SO much baby stuff!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I think I have gotten too hot or something. I've been sick since about 1:30 this morning. I was supposed to work today, but I called and let them know I'm not going to make it. Wonder if I should go to the doc?


----------



## Draik41895

Eye Socket


----------



## Zurgh

All my new friends live in the kitchen sink...


----------



## Pumpkin5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I think I have gotten too hot or something. I've been sick since about 1:30 this morning. I was supposed to work today, but I called and let them know I'm not going to make it. Wonder if I should go to the doc?


:jol: Uhm....YES!!! Heat stroke can be serious business...I would definitely recommend you hauling your butt over to a Doc asap. Mean time you better be drinking a lot of fluids, Pediolyte if you can get it...Come on, don't be dumb, this could get bad fast, okay?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I don't think its heat stroke, P5. I've had heat strokes before. This feels like I ate something that was going bad, then worked outside all day yesterday in 100+ heat. I had Chinese food day before yesterday, and I'm wondering if I may have given myself food poisoning or something. I'm running a fever, nauseous, etc., plus abdominal cramps. It's quite irritating, really.


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 7 is:

Chocolate Day - of course, in reality, every day is chocolate day
National Strawberry Sundae Day

and one more - Too Damn Hot Day

On the bright side, we are looking forward to the very real possibility that it will cool down to the 80s by Monday. We have two azaleas and two sweetbox that we'd like to get into the ground, but that absolutely has to wait until there is minimal likelihood of either of us dropping due to excessive heat. My heart goes out to all the workers who've been doing 16 hour shifts in this weather to get power restored since last week's storm.

Other thought for the day - why is it that dogs, who cool down by panting, must lie directly in front of the floor fan, thereby blocking the air flow needed for humans, who cool down by sweating? It's a great mystery.


----------



## Spooky1

Zurgh said:


> All my new friends live in the kitchen sink...


Careful, don't turn on the disposal.


----------



## debbie5

Bio- sounds like Norwalk virus...aches, fever, puking & pooping...usually goes away n 24 hours but you can still feel wiped out & weak for 3-5 days.


----------



## graveyardmaster

feet up and enjoying a few beers,listening to katy perry!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Bout to head into them woods over yander for some good old-fashion log splittin'... 

WHYYYYYYY??????????????


----------



## Bone Dancer

Here it is past 3pm and its down to 83 outside. Wonder if its going to frost tonight.
I hope it cools down a bit next week. I would like to get back outside again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whoever invented pants with button flies never had an urgent need to go to the bathroom.


----------



## debbie5

In packing up my kid for summer camp, I forgot to factor in the HOURS its taking me to write her name on every item of clothing and a label on every item. PITA.


----------



## Lord Homicide

graveyardmaster said:


> feet up and enjoying a few beers,listening to katy perry!!


Oh my God are you serious? *sigh*

Nothing like finding a 24oz Steele Reserve hiding in the fridge fully acclimatized... Crack it open!


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I don't think its heat stroke, P5. I've had heat strokes before. This feels like I ate something that was going bad, then worked outside all day yesterday in 100+ heat. I had Chinese food day before yesterday, and I'm wondering if I may have given myself food poisoning or something. I'm running a fever, nauseous, etc., plus abdominal cramps. It's quite irritating, really.


Chinese food = colon blow. Counter it by drinking milk of magnesia while sitting on the pot. I doubt you could make the mad dash to the bathroom.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Uhm....YES!!! Heat stroke can be serious business...I would definitely recommend you hauling your butt over to a Doc asap. Mean time you better be drinking a lot of fluids, Pediolyte if you can get it...Come on, don't be dumb, this could get bad fast, okay?


I heard Pediolyte is great for hangovers or to prevent them


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's too hot out!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Lord Homicide said:


> Oh my God are you serious? *sigh*
> 
> Nothing like finding a 24oz Steele Reserve hiding in the fridge fully acclimatized... Crack it open!


hey lord h,how about it,i have a nice bottle of 12yr old malt lieing in the cupboard,fancy blowing the dust of it and getting hammered:googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

graveyardmaster said:


> hey lord h,how about it,i have a nice bottle of 12yr old malt lieing in the cupboard,fancy blowing the dust of it and getting hammered:googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, doc said it's not food poisoning, but he believes a mild food allergy, or possibly too much MSG. Either way, I want to trade my stomach in for a newer one. He gave me the worlds nastiest tasting prescription stomach meds. I would almost rather be sick.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> It's too hot out!


Amen to that:zombie: We're having to water the potted plants twice a day so they don't keel over.

Spooky1 just said "What shall we do for dinner tonight?". I'm thinking "Nothing that will heat up the kitchen". Maybe ice cream...yes, I think that might be just the thing:jol:


----------



## MommaMoose

It is 6 in the evening at it is still 101 degrees outside and my allergies are driving me nuts. GOD I hate summer!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Temp is finally starting to drop a little here! Looks like yard work tomorrow...


----------



## Zurgh

Aaaaaaaaa, there's this crazy lady burning things in my backyard!!!

Wait, that's my wife...

Aaaaaa, my wife is burning things in my backyard!!!

Wait, I think that's food...

Aaaa, my wife is burning food in my backyard!!!

Wait... what?:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

My dog is staring at me expectantly, ears up, tail wagging. She's had her dinner, she's had a treat, she was just outside for the 20th time today. What could she possibly want?

I'm thinking she smells the food burning in Zurgh's backyard......


----------



## debbie5

This diet is gonna put me in the poor house with strawberries at $3.50 a quart.


----------



## Spooky1

It hit 102 today and was still 88 at 9:30 tonight.


----------



## debbie5

A friend in PA had 108 on her porch thermometer in the shade. Crazy.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My boss just called to see how I was doing. Not sure if it's because they are missing a good worker, or because tomorrow is the day when we are shortest at work...


----------



## Spooky1

Making progress on the second prop of the year


----------



## Headless

-2 on our front porch this morning - let me calculate that for you - a nippy 28.4 F

Well the visitors have gone home. Safe to say I approve of the new man in my daughter's life. Very relaxed and easy going. Helps with stuff without having to be asked. Polite. Attentive. Even opens doors for her. So far so good! 

I've started another couple of skulls and done a bit more cutting out for the invitations. They are going to take me forever.......


----------



## aquariumreef

I had 55*F here all day.


----------



## N. Fantom

Ugh, i have a three night sleep away football camp starting tomorrow. I'm going to be working out in full padding in 100 degree weather.


----------



## aquariumreef

Thats what happens when you do sports. 

Anyways, after lifting a bunload of logs, I need a shower. *lestinky*


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Why isn't everyone in chat???


----------



## aquariumreef

Chat? What's chat?


----------



## Draik41895

i want rice


----------



## aquariumreef

Tried a new hammock out, and the screw that was 3+ inches into the tree flew out under my weight. Now I feel fat.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Just made a giant flower to show the committee of the scout club what I had in mind for decorations for their ball. Now I'm trying to figure out how I can also use them in the haunt..... LOL


----------



## aquariumreef

Goblin said:


>


You better be talking about one of our lady members, cause I AIN'T NO LADY.


----------



## scareme

Life: 1,458,632 scareme: 1

I've been getting my butt kicked by life lately, but don't worry. I may be down, but I'm not out. Look out life, I'm coming back. 

(Of course that might just be the roids talking)


----------



## aquariumreef

Debbie, I found some great stuff for you to do your jazzercise to.





Hehe


----------



## debbie5

"How can I be sure you're not pretender?"

Nice to see David Bowie doing a Ruskie vid......


----------



## N. Fantom

Well i'm off to go work out. See yall in 3 days


----------



## debbie5

Another day with Mr. I'm Perpetually Dissatisfied With My Life.

Oh, joy.


----------



## Copchick

Ever notice that a stalker doesn't really know they're a stalker? Lurking behind the scenes, just around the corner to pounce in surprise like it was a coincidence. Hmmm...


----------



## Draik41895

My head hurts...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Copchick said:


> Ever notice that a stalker doesn't really know they're a stalker? Lurking behind the scenes, just around the corner to pounce in surprise like it was a coincidence. Hmmm...


I thought I saw you peeking around the corner this morning...



Draik41895 said:


> My head hurts...


LOL, when we had my Mother in law living with us, you couldn't say this. She'd always reply with "Yeah, it's killing me, too" I kinda miss that crazy old woman.


----------



## Hairazor

I went outside this morning to water the plants and didn't need gills for the first time in almost 2 weeks!!


----------



## Zurgh

Another beautiful morning...

...I think I'll build some cybernetic monstrosity and unleash it to the world, just to smell the flowers, of course...:googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Sounds like a terrific plan, Zurgh.

Well, like the characters in the Walking Dead, I now have to go into the prison.


----------



## MommaMoose

Started a Halloween wreath last night. Already took it apart. Hubby & son both said it looked like a lady bug. can't return the feather boas that I got for it because the store is closed today. URG.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Escaped from the house last night to see Savages at the late show with a buddy. Despite its detractors and gimmicky ending—which worked for me—I think Oliver Stone hit a home run with this one.

Hey, I thought today was supposed to be much cooler than it is???


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think the weatherman changed the prediction of cooler weather to Monday. And you know it's hot when your eyes sweat On the bright side, I can now attest to the fact that my eyeliner is both waterproof and sweatproof.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

This morning I just bought two climbing Wisteria to plant on each side of the new entryway to the back yard since we fenced it in, but I think I'll wait to plant until tomorrow!


----------



## Draik41895




----------



## RoxyBlue

Aww, how romantic, Draik. Love never dies


----------



## Spooky1

Front is coming through, but no rain is making it to the ground. Temperature hasn't dropped yet either.


----------



## aquariumreef

And to deviate from the rest of you again, it's actually sunny and almost warm here.


----------



## Copchick

AR I wish my overnight low temp would be the high temp you had for the day! Just to open a window for fresh air.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching some episodes of "Hoarding: Buried Alive". The conditions those folks live under are horrifying.


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> Watching some episodes of "Hoarding: Buried Alive". The conditions those folks live under are horrifying.


I watched an episode earlier. Everytime I watch this show, I start to clean! I feel so bad for some of these people though.


----------



## debbie5

In one episode, a person's adult diapers (piled to the ceiling) ate a hole THROUGH THE FLOOR. 

It kind puts a new perspective on the importance of the cobweb on your ceiling fan, eh??


----------



## aquariumreef

Well in other news I'm basking in the (now secured with straps) hammock. 

I AM SO COMFY NOW


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Watching some episodes of "Hoarding: Buried Alive". The conditions those folks live under are horrifying.


I feel much better about the minor clutter in our house after watching this show, but it does make me want to toss stuff.

Now watching Holmes on Homes and it makes me wonder what crappy construction may be hidden behind the walls of our home.


----------



## debbie5

The Holmes On Homes guy is hot, in an odd way. He looks like he would kick some major hiney.

Sorry....just had a random oogling moment there....


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Watching some episodes of "Hoarding: Buried Alive". The conditions those folks live under are horrifying.


Did you watch the episode with the Elvis dude on it?


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> The Holmes On Homes guy is hot, in an odd way. He looks like he would kick some major hiney.
> 
> Sorry....just had a random oogling moment there....


DEBBIE *eww*


----------



## debbie5

Lord Homicide said:


> Did you watch the episode with the Elvis dude on it?


I had to stop watching it as it was painful to watch...he clearly is not right mentally & his friends were yelling at him...(sigh).


----------



## Zurgh

Spooky1, you don't want to know... just hope it was one of the better building crews... and a good inspector...:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> Did you watch the episode with the Elvis dude on it?





debbie5 said:


> I had to stop watching it as it was painful to watch...he clearly is not right mentally & his friends were yelling at him...(sigh).


Yep, that was one of the episodes we saw tonight. I can understand his friends' frustration, but how they could be so oblivious and insensitive to the fact that he was clearly close to going over the edge is beyond me.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I can't watch that show. It gives me the creeps, because I'm kind of a neat freak.


----------



## aquariumreef

Well I sliced my finger open with a knife in the sink, and now it hurts really bad.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## aquariumreef

I wanna have a baby


----------



## debbie5

aquariumreef said:


> I wanna have a baby


No you don't. Technically, you could carry one (pump you full of hormones, grow it on your kidney) ...it's the getting-out that would be a problem.

This has been nominated for weirdest comment on the forum award.


----------



## debbie5

Annndddddddd...despite my impeccable list making, I put the list down when there was ONE LAST THING on it...and forgot it. So, I need to drive an hour back up to summer camp & and bring my daughter lotion sunscreen. And I need to be back in the city for an 11am dentist's appointment.


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> No you don't. Technically, you could carry one (pump you full of hormones, grow it on your kidney) ...it's the getting-out that would be a problem.
> 
> This has been nominated for weirdest comment on the forum award.


But I _do_ want a baby. 

But not all that other stuff like giving birth or all that jazz.


----------



## debbie5

Up at 4:30 am. New life needs new behaviors. Not that I'm diggin' it or anything....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

another long day ahead ... the list is not getting any shorter and has become a never ending novel.


----------



## Vlad

Good morning Hauntforum and all who sail on her!


----------



## scareme

Oh Captain, my Captain.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Goblin said:


>


I saw this on facebook last night!! loved it!

My co-workers think I'm nuts. I took my work to work with my. I was painting a tombstone I'm repairing in my car on my breaks at work yesterday. I just figured it was great way to kill time during breaks lol.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Bill Hicks was a great comedian. I don't agree with his political views but everything he said was hilarious (and still is).


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> Up at 4:30 am. New life needs new behaviors. Not that I'm diggin' it or anything....


You'll get used to waking up early. Think of everything you can get accomplished in the morning to free up the rest of the day. That's how I feel about the weekends at least. I guess I'm an old man getting up at 6am on Saturday & Sunday.


----------



## Copchick

Happy Monday Everyone!


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> ...it's the getting-out that would be a problem.


This comment here makes me really want to tell a joke BUT I'm sure I'd get kicked in the face again for being crude. If you want to hear it - PM me.


----------



## debbie5

I wouldn't mind the hardships of life, if they didn't end up costing me money.


Medical co-pays and my cracked tooth ($1000 for a crown) are gonna kill us. Between my searing head & eye ache and my boo-boo tooth, I need a whole new HEAD.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I've needed one of those for years deb. The one I have has a slightly malfunctioning brain.


----------



## Draik41895

Doctors appointment in like 2 hours, gonna go play with latex while i have time


----------



## RoxyBlue

Make some facial prosthetic scars you can wear to the appointment, Draik


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Pretty heart broken over a break up and I hope I start feeling better soon. Can't seem to relax or stop thinking of him.


----------



## Draik41895

Hush hush hush, here comes the bogeyman! Don't let him get to close to you he'll catch you if he can!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Roxy, you're incorrigible. corrupting young Draik like that! For shame!  Still, a part of me....oh hell, all of me would love to see what you would come up with, Draik....and if you do something like this, bring along a camcorder, cause I would love to see what happens!


----------



## Draik41895

I darn well fricken should've! I had to wait two and a half hours for this guy to tell me that I'm constipated? Bull hockey!


----------



## debbie5

OH DRAIK!! I love that you shared that you are constipated. LMAO...now all us old people are gonna tell you to go eat some cole slaw & go for a long walk....


----------



## Draik41895

All my pipes are working fine as far as i can tell, Deb, but i got a prescription anyway, because apparently "at this age it doesnt mean im not." Im confused, but hey, I got Grape sprite!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eat more fiber, Draik.

SpookyM, give yourself time. No one bounces back immediately from a breakup of any kind, but the pain does lessen.


----------



## aquariumreef

scareme said:


> Oh Captain, my Captain.


Rise up, rise up! 

Draike, you should massage your toomy to force all that junk out. :googly:


----------



## Copchick

SpookyMantha said:


> Pretty heart broken over a break up and I hope I start feeling better soon. Can't seem to relax or stop thinking of him.


Keep your chin up! Distract yourself and keep busy so as not to dwell on him. Focus on yourself. Keep busy here on the forum! We're here for you!


----------



## Zurgh

Omg, look! Quick! A distraction!


----------



## Copchick

Lord H - Does this look familiar? Found the recipe!


----------



## Draik41895

Make a wish + Ron Perlman = Awesome


----------



## Headless

Yeah that is pretty Awesome!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Funny cookbook my mother has


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Somehow, I feel like less of a woman....my niece is making me watch Glee. I think I just lost my muchness. 10 points if you get that reference!


----------



## Zurgh

I need a drink... damn, I don't drink anymore...


----------



## Headless

Just sent one very happy dude away. Talking with one of the local Scout leaders about their special disco this week with a horror theme. I suggested he should come and visit and borrow a few props for the night. I think he half expected a few masks and some other bits and pieces. I thought his eyes were going to pop out of his head when he saw the collection. One car load has gone and he'll be back for another when the weather improves a bit. Pouring rain here - water lying everywhere - not the weather for anything outdoors really.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> Make a wish + Ron Perlman = Awesome


Damn, I wish there had been a Make-A-Wish for adults when I was going through cancer treatments. Hanging out with Hellboy would have been way awesome!



Dark Angel 27 said:


> Somehow, I feel like less of a woman....my niece is making me watch Glee. I think I just lost my muchness. 10 points if you get that reference!


The Mad Hatter in the 2010 movie "Alice in Wonderland"


----------



## Bone Dancer

Headless said:


> Just sent one very happy dude away. Talking with one of the local Scout leaders about their special disco this week with a horror theme. I suggested he should come and visit and borrow a few props for the night. I think he half expected a few masks and some other bits and pieces. I thought his eyes were going to pop out of his head when he saw the collection. One car load has gone and he'll be back for another when the weather improves a bit. Pouring rain here - water lying everywhere - not the weather for anything outdoors really.


Try and get some photos of the set up with your props.


----------



## aquariumreef

I just learned not everyone has had peppyburgers before. 

FAIL... YOU GUYS ALL FAIL!


----------



## MommaMoose

Doing the "Happy Momma" dance! The oldest son will be home on leave Wednesday! Can't wait to have my little squid home for a short while.


----------



## aquariumreef

*Shoots the moose*

Hehe, congrats on having him home for a bit!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Damn, I wish there had been a Make-A-Wish for adults when I was going through cancer treatments. Hanging out with Hellboy would have been way awesome!
> 
> The Mad Hatter in the 2010 movie "Alice in Wonderland"


You are correct Madam! And now, sadly...I'm hooked on glee. Still in first season, but damn. That dude with the mohawk got to me!


----------



## Lord Homicide

I hate the bachelorette/bachelor but I watch it because the Miss does... Why don't I go into another room? It's crazy. I read the spoilers but I STILL watch... I'm wondering what the hell is so fascinating to me


----------



## debbie5

"I found the simple life ain't so simple...."


----------



## Lord Homicide

Emily's true beauty. Haha. I don't like her.


----------



## aquariumreef

I am sleepy even though I took amazing hammock nap earlier.


----------



## Headless

Bone Dancer said:


> Try and get some photos of the set up with your props.


Yes I think I will Bone Dancer. I offered to go and dress a couple of the full size props for them so will try to remember to take the camera with me.

I'm just happy to help them with some fundraising. Should be a bit of fun.


----------



## Goblin

Why you don't let cats watch Star Wars..............


----------



## Headless

As Google Chrome is my preferred browser - when I open a browser window it comes up with my 8 most visited websites. Officially today - Haunt Forum beat Facebook!!!!! LOL


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> I hate the bachelorette/bachelor but I watch it because the Miss does... Why don't I go into another room? It's crazy. I read the spoilers but I STILL watch... I'm wondering what the hell is so fascinating to me


Ha! Ha! Ha! Haaa! Dude, I guess you're not quite the guy I thought you were!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Ha! Ha! Ha! Haaa! Dude, I guess you're not quite the guy I thought you were!


stay tuned...


----------



## debbie5

(skipping & singing).. "Oh it's great to be poor....to stand in food pantry lines with whores...."


Yep! My medical co-pays have officially driven us to the food pantry! last time I was there, two cracked-out prostitutes got in a verbal tirade & had to be thrown out. Fun times, fun times. I love this economy. Nothing like growing up solidly middle class and now having to go to the food pantry. Gonna be a day of gloom, as I ponder my luck in getting the concussion so I can no longer work and am forced into this....
FUUUUuuuuuggggggggggggg....
(skipping)

EDIT: yeah yeah..being able to stay home allowed me to home school my kids and make them awesome...so there is a silver lining to my cloud of poo today...


----------



## debbie5

Ohhhhh..I used to LOVE MST3K. (eyes getting misty)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Dude, I guess you're not quite the guy I thought you were!


Ok, ok WHOA... let me back out of this one. It is one of the few compromises I can take. She likes the show - fact. I don't really get *IN* to the show but I'll be sitting there on the couch and look up every now and then to see what's going on - that's about the extent. I wanted to turn the show into a drinking game when someone says something stupid but I am afraid I will land in a coma from alcohol poisoning in the first 5 mins of the 2-hour episodes. For me, the fascinating thing about it is how dumb (in its entirety) the show is and people watched it for the past decade. If you've seen a single episode or an entire season, analyze what you've seen and really think about it. I cannot believe it, literally.

Plus, she's a trooper when I watch BBQ Pit Masters, military channel, 1000 ways to die, etc... I guess it's all about give and take.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Ohhhhh..I used to LOVE MST3K. (eyes getting misty)


One of my favorite shows of all time:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Lord H, I know exactly what you mean. You have my sympathy. I hate reality TV unless of course Face Off is on. That'st the only Reality Show I watch now-a-days.


----------



## Spooky1

Speaking of Face Off, season 3 will premiere on August 21 2012


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Speaking of Face Off, season 3 will premiere on August 21 2012


Great minds - I just posted a thread about it in Costumes and Makeup:kisskin:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I saw two electric adjustable beds on craigslist. my first though was "coffin risers", I emailed the person. Hopefully I get a chance to play with four electric motors and linear actuator system. I believe I could make some very creepy stuff out of a couple of trashed power beds. Maybe a couple levitating corpses if nothing else. Or something equally ghoulish Have to get them home and play with them first.


----------



## Draik41895

I very much admire The Bloodshed Brothers


----------



## RoxyBlue

I had the pleasure of meeting The Bloodshed Brothers at the National Haunters Convention two years ago - two very nice guys. I bought one of their "I (HEART) The Bloodshed Brothers" T-shirts and wore it to a choir rehearsal to great acclaim:jol:

Unrelated to The BBs, I just ordered a zombie garden gnome from Oriental Trading Company. Ghoulish in a cartoonish way, but I think he will fit nicely with the skelemingo and dragon garden decor we have.

http://www.orientaltrading.com/zombie-gnome-a2-93_835-12-1.fltr?Ntt=garden+gnome


----------



## Lord Homicide

I'm user number 9354. I'm in the top 10,000


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Lord H - Does this look familiar? Found the recipe!


I want one right now. I've got 21 lbs. of pickled jalapenos ready to rock!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Goblin said:


> Why you don't let cats watch Star Wars..............


Is it me or does everyone else get the impression Goblin loves cats?


----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I saw two electric adjustable beds on craigslist. my first though was "coffin risers", I emailed the person. Hopefully I get a chance to play with four electric motors and linear actuator system. I believe I could make some very creepy stuff out of a couple of trashed power beds. Maybe a couple levitating corpses if nothing else. Or something equally ghoulish Have to get them home and play with them first.


Make sure you take pictures as you go along with whatever you decide to build with them!


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> Is it me or does everyone else get the impression Goblin loves cats?


You never hear about "the crazy cat man down the block". I think Goblin has a soft side for cats!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> You never hear about "the crazy cat man down the block". I think Goblin has a soft side for cats!


It's literally crazy.


----------



## Zurgh

I think I'm getting over ambitious again... but I'm starting to want to build a steam-punk-ish mecha-Plague Dr. costume... but, I think that I'd like to finish the current batch of projects first...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I was in the paper again last week, this time with a photo.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Zurgh said:


> I think I'm getting over ambitious again... but I'm starting to want to build a steam-punk-ish mecha-Plague Dr. costume... but, I think that I'd like to finish the current batch of projects first...


Steam Punk Plague Doc would be AWESOME!  No pressure though...


----------



## aquariumreef

Today is punctuation Tuesday the day where no commas periods question marks semicolons parentheses blocks or those other little signs are allowed so take THAt and smoke it

oh and no emoticons either wink


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That rum is good.


----------



## Evil Andrew

To steal Jobu's rum very bad !


----------



## aquariumreef

This potroast is taking forever to cook


----------



## N. Fantom

Oy vey. I just got back from football camp a few hours ago. Now to go to bed so i can get up early for football practice. When will football end?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## aquariumreef

Silly football rolleyes


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> Today is punctuation Tuesday the day where no commas periods question marks semicolons parentheses blocks or those other little signs are allowed so take THAt and smoke it
> 
> oh and no emoticons either wink


Seems to me we see enough of that already here, no matter what day it is:googly::jol::zombie::devil::smoking:

,,, ... ??? ::: ()()() {}{}{} %$^#*@(!)$_*@&^#*&^$*(%


----------



## aquariumreef

Roxy oh no you di dant


----------



## debbie5

Last night, someone dribbled and entire bottle of grass killer all over the front of my lawn...funny how its only on MY lawn and not any of the neighbor's lawns? I WONDER who could have done it?? What's next? throwing poisoned meat into my yard for the dog to eat? Setting my garage on fire? Those are also anonymous crimes, committed by who knows who?? Hubby filed a police report.
I am so torn...I don't know if I should blow $300 (that we cannot afford right now) on a camera & software set (that I may or not be savvy enough to install, and that may not even be compatible with my operating system or browser) or just let it go. As an aside: we have not done anything to provoke this. 
I need a new-to-me car, a $1000 cap...I really can't afford a security system, but thinking maybe I cant afford NOT to have one....


----------



## Draik41895

Gosh Dang Viacom taking away my comedy central!!!! Dag flabbit!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Deb, I might actually have your answer. Land mines!


----------



## Zurgh

BHC, landmines are so unfashionable... Automated flamethrowers are all the rage, now...


----------



## Copchick

debbie5 said:


> Last night, someone dribbled and entire bottle of grass killer all over the front of my lawn...funny how its only on MY lawn and not any of the neighbor's lawns? I WONDER who could have done it?? What's next? throwing poisoned meat into my yard for the dog to eat? Setting my garage on fire? Those are also anonymous crimes, committed by who knows who?? Hubby filed a police report.
> I am so torn...I don't know if I should blow $300 (that we cannot afford right now) on a camera & software set (that I may or not be savvy enough to install, and that may not even be compatible with my operating system or browser) or just let it go. As an aside: we have not done anything to provoke this.
> I need a new-to-me car, a $1000 cap...I really can't afford a security system, but thinking maybe I cant afford NOT to have one....


Deb, There are alot of affordable security systems on the market. I however don't know enough to advise which may be best suited for you or your price range. I'm sure there are others here who can advise that. Think of it as an investment. You are protecting your property. If or when the video captures someone committing vandalism or worse, then it can be used as evidence in the prosecution. As I said, it is an investment. You've talked about your aweful neighbors before, so you may need to go this route. Good luck.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

contact your insurance company, they may offer a discount on your home owners ins??


----------



## aquariumreef

I think I may be a stay-at-home-son, I do most of the chores, keep sister busy, and do a lot of cooking.


----------



## Copchick

Yawn...3 hours into a 12 hour shift. Tomorrow same thing. Yawn.


----------



## aquariumreef

My stomache is feeling strange...


----------



## debbie5

For us 40-somethings....


----------



## aquariumreef

Eww, a colonoscopy. :blugh:


----------



## Headless

Oh dear Deb - the saga continues..........

Well yesterday I had two spam messages in my inbox - today I have 4,294,967,297 notifications........ Lucky me!!!! LOL Did someone break into Haunt Forum and is it pick on the Aussie's day?


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> Last night, someone dribbled and entire bottle of grass killer all over the front of my lawn...funny how its only on MY lawn and not any of the neighbor's lawns? I WONDER who could have done it?? What's next? throwing poisoned meat into my yard for the dog to eat? Setting my garage on fire? Those are also anonymous crimes, committed by who knows who?? Hubby filed a police report.
> I am so torn...I don't know if I should blow $300 (that we cannot afford right now) on a camera & software set (that I may or not be savvy enough to install, and that may not even be compatible with my operating system or browser) or just let it go. As an aside: we have not done anything to provoke this.
> I need a new-to-me car, a $1000 cap...I really can't afford a security system, but thinking maybe I cant afford NOT to have one....


FIELD TURF! Expensive but in my book well worth it.


----------



## Spooky1

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I was in the paper again last week, this time with a photo.


Does the newspaper have that wanted poster for you again, Jeff?


----------



## Spooky1

In disturbing news, we just found out a young woman from up the street was raped in a wooded area behind our community pool Monday afternoon. She was walking her dog back in the woods by a lake there. Stuff like this never happens in our area. I'm sure this has everyone in the community on edge. I hope they catch the SOB soon.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spooky1 said:


> In disturbing news, we just found out a young woman from up the street was raped in a wooded area behind near our community pool Monday afternoon. She was walking her dog back in the woods by a lake there. Stuff like this never happens in our area. I'm sure this has everyone in the community on edge. I hope they catch the SOB soon.


horrible news.


----------



## Hairazor

Spooky1, hope they catch the person soon. No one needs something like that going on!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy 7-11! Remember to get your free Slurpee today in honor of their 85th year in business


----------



## Lord Homicide

When someone cuts me off, tailgates and do a 5 lane sweep to exit. It makes me want to follow them and what the hell is so important


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> When someone cuts me off, tailgates and do a 5 lane sweep to exit. It makes me want to follow them and what the hell is so important


:jol: You totally should do that, and then report back to us....


----------



## debbie5

God bless the food pantry. The 3 hour wait was well worth it. Luckily, they had lots of whole wheat and low/no salt products no one wanted, so they loaded me up!


----------



## debbie5

Lord Homicide said:


> When someone cuts me off, tailgates and do a 5 lane sweep to exit. It makes me want to follow them and what the hell is so important


that happened to me once so I followed them...they went to the hospitals' emergency room!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: You totally should do that, and then report back to us....


I need to take the gun rack off the back window first


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Last night, someone dribbled and entire bottle of grass killer all over the front of my lawn...funny how its only on MY lawn and not any of the neighbor's lawns? I WONDER who could have done it?? What's next? throwing poisoned meat into my yard for the dog to eat? Setting my garage on fire? Those are also anonymous crimes, committed by who knows who?? Hubby filed a police report.


OMGosh Deb! That's horrible!



Zurgh said:


> BHC, landmines are so unfashionable... Automated flamethrowers are all the rage, now...


Is it strange that I'm now in complete agreement with Zurg?



Spooky1 said:


> In disturbing news, we just found out a young woman from up the street was raped in a wooded area behind near our community pool Monday afternoon. She was walking her dog back in the woods by a lake there. Stuff like this never happens in our area. I'm sure this has everyone in the community on edge. I hope they catch the SOB soon.


yeah, that's really scary! Stay safe you two!


----------



## debbie5

I hate hearing about rapes. It's just awful. 
And I hate that "I'm scared" feeling you get as a woman alone in public sometimes...so powerless...


----------



## N. Fantom

Just got back from football practice. 5 hours of workouts, but i did make a new film making friend that's also a freshman. The best part is that he's into making horror films.


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> I hate hearing about rapes. It's just awful.
> And I hate that "I'm scared" feeling you get as a woman alone in public sometimes...so powerless...


A swift kick in the coin purse usually stops us in our tracks


----------



## debbie5

Okay....after much debate, I am NOT going to let Drunkies next door get to me. Nor will I literally take money out of my kid's mouths and spend our monthly food money on a security camera system instead. I just can't justify it. And I refuse to let them run my life.

A good quote from Joel Osteen (I'm not a big one for preachers, but he has a very good secular point here): "I want to talk to you today about knowing what to ignore. If you're going to live in victory, you have to be very selective as to what you give you time and attention to. You have to know what thoughts to ignore, what comments to ignore, and I say this respectfully: what people to ignore. Every battle that comes across our path is not a battle that we're supposed to fight. Many battles are simply distractions to try to lure us off course. If that battle is not between You and your God given destiny, then it's a battle you should ignore. That person at the office that's always getting on your nerves, making sarcastic comments...you can either get in there and try to fight that battle and straighten them out ..if you do, you are wasting valuable time and energy that you should be using to pursue your dreams. It's a distraction. Ignore it,. That family member that never gives you any credit, they celebrate everybody but you; you can either let that upset you and live frustrated or you can dismiss it and say , "Hey, no big deal. I don't need their approval. I have all mighty God's approval." It's very freeing when you realize you don't have to fight every battle. You don't have to straighten people out. You don't have to pay somebody back. You don't have to be offended 'cause of what they said. You can ignore it and live life happy. I'm convinced we would enjoy life a whole lot more if we would get good at knowing what to ignore."


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> Okay....after much debate, I am NOT going to let Drunkies next door get to me. Nor will I literally take money out of my kid's mouths and spend our monthly food money on a security camera system instead. I just can't justify it. And I refuse to let them run my life.
> 
> A good quote from Joel Osteen (I'm not a big one for preachers, but he has a very good secular point here): "I want to talk to you today about knowing what to ignore. If you're going to live in victory, you have to be very selective as to what you give you time and attention to. You have to know what thoughts to ignore, what comments to ignore, and I say this respectfully: what people to ignore. Every battle that comes across our path is not a battle that we're supposed to fight. Many battles are simply distractions to try to lure us off course. If that battle is not between You and your God given destiny, then it's a battle you should ignore. That person at the office that's always getting on your nerves, making sarcastic comments...you can either get in there and try to fight that battle and straighten them out ..if you do, you are wasting valuable time and energy that you should be using to pursue your dreams. It's a distraction. Ignore it,. That family member that never gives you any credit, they celebrate everybody but you; you can either let that upset you and live frustrated or you can dismiss it and say , "Hey, no big deal. I don't need their approval. I have all mighty God's approval." It's very freeing when you realize you don't have to fight every battle. You don't have to straighten people out. You don't have to pay somebody back. You don't have to be offended 'cause of what they said. You can ignore it and live life happy. I'm convinced we would enjoy life a whole lot more if we would get good at knowing what to ignore."


You can't reason with drunks, trust me.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

But, by taking mine and Zurgh's advice, you don't have to. Land mines and automated flame throwers. The only way to deal with your neighbors


----------



## Lunatic

All I can think of right now is how to kill those little bastard woodchucks that are eating my plants. They were cute at first but now I hate them to death.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Lunatic said:


> All I can think of right now is how to kill those little bastard woodchucks that are eating my plants. They were cute at first but now I hate them to death.


Try rat poison.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Lunatic said:


> All I can think of right now is how to kill those little bastard woodchucks that are eating my plants. They were cute at first but now I hate them to death.


Well if you would plant enough for the both of you, you wouldnt have this problem


----------



## Lord Homicide

998 posts...

999 posts......

*Bam!
*1,000 post marker... Obnoxious yes but beloved around the forum enough to get away with it once, I think. I think Roxy and Spooky kind of witnessed the event


----------



## Zurgh

Sometimes it's best not to judge, to turn the other cheek, suck up your pride and/or ask for forgiveness, and bury the hatchet... Other times its good to flash them your cheeks with pride, bury the hatchet in there forehead, and ask the judge for forgiveness... chose wisely...:googly:


----------



## Copchick

This little boy's short life and his parents are such an inspiration as to what is really important and what really isn't. I just wanted to share this with you all. After seeing this, go hug your child, your spouse or significant other, your best friend and also your pets. Be grateful for what you have and the example you show in your life.

http://www.wpxi.com/videos/news/baby-ryan-of-ryans-bucket-list-passes-away/vchQR/


----------



## aquariumreef

What is this I don't even


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Progress report: Had fun shopping for the pixie's house. Its amazing what you can find in the vending machines! Taking a brief break before putting the curtains up. I've pulled out the loom and begun her blanket.


----------



## Draik41895

Got my free slurpee today, saw the amazing spiderman, and bought some fake blood, good day I think


----------



## aquariumreef

So what is 7-11?


----------



## N. Fantom

A convenience store that apparently can only be found in the North East.


----------



## Evil Queen

Got them here in Cali.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I just got two electric adjustable beds from a guy on craigslist for free, and both of them still work. Have the remotes and everything. I'm thinking I'll make a couple of columns with tops that rise up and something creepy inside, as well as a couple of coffins with rising lids.


----------



## Zurgh

DA: kick arse! 

AR: take your pills...

BHC: Great score! Now, with only 3 months to go, do something awesome with em'!

Me, to my-selves: "Back to the mache mines, you %[email protected]&* drobes!"
Myself: "Whadija' say? Itsa'hot,out..."
I: "Dumbsheets...."
:googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

<_<


----------



## Dark Angel 27

LOL Zurgh!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Lol the score gets even better Zurgh! Both beds have vibrating massage motors bolted under the head and foot. I now foresee 4 more props I can build.


----------



## Zurgh

Ultra-Kick-ass, BHC! Go, man GO!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

The massagers don't quite vibrate enough to make a shiatsu style prop from them, I don't think, but I will come up with something...


----------



## Zurgh

...Lotza partz, BHC... Useful for things..

OMG, I Just remembered this fun toy... 
I don't need a gatling gun for a Mecha-Plague Dr...
I have a BIG- A$$ X- Bow... It launches tennis balls..
see..








I think Mecha-Plague Dr. is coming out, regardless what I do...:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Lord Homicide said:


> Is it me or does everyone else get the impression Goblin loves cats?


----------



## goneferal

Mom's in town, staying at my house (it's OK I'm in my late 30's). She's already gotten injured, can't poop (yes, I've gotten to hear all about that), then I let her walk my dog she claimed to have taken out early mornings before I've gotten up and the dog ran off from her (she says the collar broke- no way it is a steel choke chain that I've checked). The other dog and walker are fine but mine has a cut up face- treated and coned. I made mom take me to the owner's house and we exchanged very polite words. Luckily no one is seriously hurt. I need a real vacation. Not vacation time off at home to house my mother on her yearly retreat. Do I sound whiny and complainy, you bet'cha. But dang, I don't even spend much on my haunt. There's a reason I moved 2,000 miles away from home years ago. Did I say whiny? I know, I know. 
Sh*T, I tell people their children have died for a living. Who needs a break? This girl.


----------



## Zurgh

Refrigerator roulette... yum...


----------



## Copchick

goneferal said:


> Mom's in town, staying at my house (it's OK I'm in my late 30's). She's already gotten injured, can't poop (yes, I've gotten to hear all about that), then I let her walk my dog she claimed to have taken out early mornings before I've gotten up and the dog ran off from her (she says the collar broke- no way it is a steel choke chain that I've checked). The other dog and walker are fine but mine has a cut up face- treated and coned. I made mom take me to the owner's house and we exchanged very polite words. Luckily no one is seriously hurt. I need a real vacation. Not vacation time off at home to house my mother on her yearly retreat. Do I sound whiny and complainy, you bet'cha. But dang, I don't even spend much on my haunt. There's a reason I moved 2,000 miles away from home years ago. Did I say whiny? I know, I know.
> Sh*T, I tell people their children have died for a living. Who needs a break? This girl.


You're not whining, you're venting! You deserve a vacation to get away from everything. Next year when Mom is planning her trip to your place, politely tell her that you are going away on vacation. Vent away!


----------



## aquariumreef

I feel like a tree today (tonight?).


----------



## aquariumreef

Ad another thought: I get hit on never, but as soon as I'm with someone BAM everyone be making a move on this.


----------



## Headless

Spooky1 said:


> In disturbing news, we just found out a young woman from up the street was raped in a wooded area behind our community pool Monday afternoon. She was walking her dog back in the woods by a lake there. Stuff like this never happens in our area. I'm sure this has everyone in the community on edge. I hope they catch the SOB soon.


Spooky that's awful. Hope they catch him soon too.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> But, by taking mine and Zurgh's advice, you don't have to. Land mines and automated flame throwers. The only way to deal with your neighbors


LOL you two! Poor Deb - I'm not sure you are helping.



Lord Homicide said:


> *Bam!
> *1,000 post marker... Obnoxious yes but beloved around the forum enough to get away with it once, I think. I think Roxy and Spooky kind of witnessed the event


Congrats LH - I thought about doing that myself but I'm a sensitive wee thing - I'd cry if they smacked me.



Evil Queen said:


> Got them here in Cali.


Yep - 7/11's here too.



goneferal said:


> Mom's in town, staying at my house (it's OK I'm in my late 30's). She's already gotten injured, can't poop (yes, I've gotten to hear all about that), then I let her walk my dog she claimed to have taken out early mornings before I've gotten up and the dog ran off from her (she says the collar broke- no way it is a steel choke chain that I've checked). The other dog and walker are fine but mine has a cut up face- treated and coned. I made mom take me to the owner's house and we exchanged very polite words. Luckily no one is seriously hurt. I need a real vacation. Not vacation time off at home to house my mother on her yearly retreat. Do I sound whiny and complainy, you bet'cha. But dang, I don't even spend much on my haunt. There's a reason I moved 2,000 miles away from home years ago. Did I say whiny? I know, I know.
> Sh*T, I tell people their children have died for a living. Who needs a break? This girl.


Must have been a WTH mother day. Mine called me at work asking if Shane was picking up the newspapers. I said "I'm at work" She says I know but is he with you - I said "I'm at work - no he's not here". The conversation continued. I think she's losing it................

This has been a REALLY crappy week. I for one will be glad to see the end of it. Roll on Friday.


----------



## debbie5

Let me chime in on the my-mother-is-making-me-nuts whine....
I live a mile from mine. We need to build a H.F. retreat house.....


----------



## Blackrose1978

Good morning all! I feel like a slow moving zombie today. I think with all the stress with work and my darling demon at home i'm just worn out. Thank the goddess August is almost here!! And right after I get back from Kreepfest the demons go back to school!!! So I am just counting down the days to my vacation to destress!!


----------



## Copchick

7 hours down, 5 more to go...yawn. I am SOOO tired.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Headless said:


> Congrats LH - I thought about doing that myself but I'm a sensitive wee thing - I'd cry if they smacked me.


You just have to be charming to get away with it


----------



## Death's Door

Gooda Morning All!

Spent last night readingcatching up with all the posts. 

Spooky - Hope they find the creep that's terrorizing your town

Lord H. - Congrats on the 1000 posts. Keep going!!!

Goneferal - Hope your pup gets better.

Black Rose - I have been dealing with a lot of stress at work. Been waking up at night from panic attacks. No fun.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ever notice how some folks have very high opinions of themselves that are completely unjustified?:googly::devil:


July 12 is:

Different Colored Eyes Day - Spooky1 celebrates this day every day

Pecan Pie Day - one of the few nonchocolate desserts that is truly to die for, although in small quantities at a time


----------



## Dark Angel 27

goneferal said:


> Mom's in town, staying at my house (it's OK I'm in my late 30's). She's already gotten injured, can't poop (yes, I've gotten to hear all about that), then I let her walk my dog she claimed to have taken out early mornings before I've gotten up and the dog ran off from her (she says the collar broke- no way it is a steel choke chain that I've checked). The other dog and walker are fine but mine has a cut up face- treated and coned. I made mom take me to the owner's house and we exchanged very polite words. Luckily no one is seriously hurt. I need a real vacation. Not vacation time off at home to house my mother on her yearly retreat. Do I sound whiny and complainy, you bet'cha. But dang, I don't even spend much on my haunt. There's a reason I moved 2,000 miles away from home years ago. Did I say whiny? I know, I know.
> Sh*T, I tell people their children have died for a living. Who needs a break? This girl.


I'm in your boat goneferal, though mine's healing up pretty good, i hope yours gets better soon!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Let me chime in on the my-mother-is-making-me-nuts whine....
> I live a mile from mine. We need to build a H.F. retreat house.....


I'll join in too. My birth mother lives about a mile or two down the road at the retirement home. I have to control my mouth every time we get near each other. She says or does things that make me crazy and I'm always the one to smooth things over and go to bat for her. The only reason I've put up with her is because I know she has a mild form of retardation and never thinks before she acts and a lot of the time, our roles are reversed and its me looking after her.

You both have my understanding and sympathy and thanks for letting me rant. I feel better now.


----------



## N. Fantom

debbie5 said:


> We need to build a H.F. retreat house.....


That sounds awesome right about now. I'm done with football! Maybe everyone can donate one prop a year for Halloween. Hehe


----------



## RoxyBlue

Heads up that tomorrow is Cow Appreciation Day at Chick-Fil-A. If you're willing to dress like a cow, you can get free food:googly: Details here, including a link to a starter kit for your cow costume:

http://www.chick-fil-a.com/Cows/Appreciation-Day


----------



## Zurgh

RoxyBlue said:


> Ever notice how some folks have very high opinions of themselves that are completely unjustified?:googly::devil:


There has been research into this subject, finding that 'normal and well adjusted' people tend to hold dangerously erroneous delusions about themselves, there safety, and there high ability/skill levels vs. 'depressive or depressed' types of people who hold a far more realistic outlook on life... Crazy, no?:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I hear the researchers were depressed about those results


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Heads up that tomorrow is Cow Appreciation Day at Chick-Fil-A.


I wonder if there is a reason that they picked Friday the 13th to have people dress up as cows for free food?


----------



## Draik41895

working on some new zombie make-up today, it'll be awesome


----------



## debbie5

$185 for food..took me twice as long to shop as normal, as I had to read labels & find low salt, low fat, lower calorie options....sheesh. Down 13 pounds in 12 days. God bless fresh produce!


----------



## Copchick

Congratulations to you Deb!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I just had an electrician knock over a box of floodlights and break 4 of them. Ugh, I hate ********.


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> $185 for food..took me twice as long to shop as normal, as I had to read labels & find low salt, low fat, lower calorie options....sheesh. Down 13 pounds in 12 days. God bless fresh produce!


Congrats! 

All you need now is some Jazzersice.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Must determine voltage of these motors, then figure out a way to power them without the bed controller.


----------



## Zurgh

BHC, there are usually labels on the motors, but not always... if not, then see if there is a part # on them, then check online... just a guess, but if the beds plugged into standard electrical outlet, and there are no transformers, than it's probably 120v...


----------



## debbie5

http://citymama.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2008/05/07/jazzercise.jpg


----------



## aquariumreef

Unh gurl look at that body, I jazzersice!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Zurgh said:


> BHC, there are usually labels on the motors, but not always... if not, then see if there is a part # on them, then check online... just a guess, but if the beds plugged into standard electrical outlet, and there are no transformers, than it's probably 120v...


I'll try to get pics up in a little bit, but of the two labels on the motors, one says danger and the other high voltage (Cool in and of themselves, but not conducive to haunt hacking) Neither one has a part number or voltage specs , either.

On a related note, Does anyone know of an automatic door opener how to, or possibly just a diagram that I might be able to go off of? I've decided that I want to attempt to build a set of doors that open automatically as the ToTs reach the front of the haunt. If I can't find a how to, I'll write my own as I go.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"The Mentalist" is such an entertaining show to watch.


----------



## N. Fantom

I leave for 10 minutes and almost everyone leaves the chat room. Am i really that important to all of your conversations. Yeesh


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> "The Mentalist" is such an entertaining show to watch.


I like it too Roxy. "Are you a psychic." "No, I just pay attention"


----------



## Draik41895

elbow hurts, hard time using my left hand.


----------



## aquariumreef

...


----------



## goneferal

Thanks for letting me vent guys. We do need a retreat. Today is much better once the migraine passed. No wonder I got one. The pup is good, just a cut on the face. Mom is alive, and my brain is still functioning. 

I'll start the foundation, it will have a moat, no phones will work, and there will be massage therapists, and drinks of whatever kind you want.


----------



## aquariumreef

I nominate we install dance poles around the retreat as well.


----------



## Zurgh

I think I've been cursed, but the new batch of snake oil makes me not care... kind of a lose-lose, but, meh situation...


----------



## goneferal

aquariumreef said:


> I nominate we install dance poles around the retreat as well.


OK AR if they are buffity buff buff manly men. Sorry darling' but I likes my men older with a bit of experience


----------



## Lord Homicide

aquariumreef said:


> Unh gurl look at that body, I jazzersice!


What's with you and jazzercize? It was popular 2 decades ago. I know information travels to AK faster than that


----------



## aquariumreef

It's my inner hipster I guess.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## aquariumreef

Where's the part about eating the dog?


----------



## Zurgh

Where are all the sexy strippers... oh, surrounding me! Wow is this good snake oil!


----------



## Draik41895

I would rather not be a chicken nor a duck, therefore the only logical solution would be to waggle my rear end back and forth


----------



## aquariumreef

Draik41895 said:


> I would rather not be a chicken nor a duck, therefore the only logical solution would be to waggle my rear end back and forth


Almost... as if... You were doing JAZZERCISE? :googly:


----------



## Draik41895

quick?!?! whats a popular orchestrated waltz type song thats used in a lot of movies and whose title is not in english?


----------



## aquariumreef

An der schönen blauen Donau op. 314


----------



## Draik41895

nope, the name is only two words and I think the first word is La. It also reminded me of this:




Just a heads up, this is killing me


----------



## aquariumreef

Hmm, dunno.


----------



## aquariumreef

ʇods pןɐq ɹnoʎ ǝǝs ı


----------



## stagehand1975

Vacation in 8 hours


----------



## debbie5

My 8 year old Demon comes home from her 1st summer camp in 6 hours. Surprisingly, I miss her..a lot. She's so happy and chatty....like a lil firefly. Can't wait to hear all of her tales of her adventures. She was doing a high ropes course with a bunch of older girls, so this should be interesting. Though I must admit, the quiet in the house for a week was nice....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> quick?!?! whats a popular orchestrated waltz type song thats used in a lot of movies and whose title is not in english?


Possibly Ravel's "La Valse", a portion of which you can hear here:


----------



## Hairazor

Draik41895 said:


> nope, the name is only two words and I think the first word is La. It also reminded me of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a heads up, this is killing me


Draik, sounds kinda like Tchaikovsky's Sleeping Beauty Waltz to me.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

aquariumreef said:


> ʇods pןɐq ɹnoʎ ǝǝs ı


Um that would be my entire head.


----------



## PirateLady

Well this day has been a bust. Have a tremendous headache that just won't stop today. Makes me not want to do anything but I have been trying to get some things done. Hope all of you have a great weekend.


----------



## Evil Queen

Waltz of the Flowers perhaps?


----------



## Draik41895

Hairazor said:


> Draik, sounds kinda like Tchaikovsky's Sleeping Beauty Waltz to me.


it sounds like that! but only the calm parts... like its not the whole thing... Its weird, because Its almost it, but not entirely. Which makes very little sense. It might be from the same Ballet, Commence research!


----------



## RoxyBlue

My money is on Ravel's "La Valse"


----------



## debbie5

Dang. It's hot outside.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

At least the evenings are staying cool, but that aside, this weekend's forecast looks withering...

On the plus side, I came up with some new prop ideas for next year trying to fall asleep last night!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I concur Sawtooth...it is HOT and only going to get hotter.......is it time for Fall temps yet???  Wilting from the heat is just not fun..........


----------



## Dark Angel 27

me too. i was thinking about Screaming Scarecrow's Grave Guardian and thinking about giving it a try. It would make a cool plant for my scene.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26782


----------



## debbie5

I'd just like to share: The Demon is home.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my co-workers and I tried one of the new Starbuck's refresher drinks (cool lime) since they were giving out free samples today. Consensus is thumbs down. We would have been better off dressing as cows to get the free lunch at Chick-Fil-A:googly:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I concur Sawtooth...it is HOT and only going to get hotter.......is it time for Fall temps yet???  Wilting from the heat is just not fun..........


Every time I see a leaf turn yellow and fall from the birch tree I think of fall, but then I realize it's just the tree protecting itself from the blistering heat by shedding leaves...



RoxyBlue said:


> One of my co-workers and I tried one of the new Starbuck's refresher drinks (cool lime) since they were giving out free samples today. Consensus is thumbs down. We would have been better off dressing as cows to get the free lunch at Chick-Fil-A


Not a big fan of Starbucks and I wouldn't want to be dressed up like a cow today either! :googly:

Did I mention that at least the evenings are nice and cool?!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I concur Sawtooth...it is HOT and only going to get hotter.......is it time for Fall temps yet???  Wilting from the heat is just not fun..........


Last couple of days in Lake Havasu City, AZ it was 119 degrees and 128 in Death Valley (according to accuweather)


----------



## aquariumreef

It's at the high-heat of the day here, a whopin' 64*. 

Last night I had a dream that I got executed via noose. -_-


----------



## MommaMoose

Dang Aquariumreef, that is practically a heat wave for some areas in Alaska. We unfortunately traded the high heat for rain. And not the kind of rain that you can get things done in. Darn electricity keeps getting knocked out.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Amazing evening here. Cool breeze, nice bottle of wine, crickets, quiet...could sit out here all night.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Okay, the skunk that just walked past in the dark about four feet from my chair almost put a damper on the evening, lol!


----------



## aquariumreef

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Okay, the skunk that just walked past in the dark about four feet from my chair almost put a damper on the evening, lol!


Never again will I go to a restaurant on it's second day open. Nothing like a 4 hour wait for our food, while the severs literally looked AWAY from us when they walked by. 

But speaking of skunks, I was setting a garage sale up with my mother and guess what she did :googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

If I am lucky, I may get a little rain tomorrow.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Just looked through the ebay Halloween stuff and there is not a thing I need or couldn't make a whole lot cheaper if I wanted to.


----------



## aquariumreef

Everytime I watch Phantom of the Opera at the Royal Albert Hall, I get that feeling...


----------



## Headless

Hmmmm that's unattractive - I posted a response here about an hour ago but it seems to have gone missing.... LOL


----------



## debbie5

It's raining for the first time in.....oh.I dunno...6 weeks??


----------



## aquariumreef

Sleep :<


----------



## debbie5

Chores chores & more chores. Picked up a used mountain bike for The Demon, who is growing like a weed..$20. Needs another $20 for a new caliper..and we're good.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

1&1/2 pots of coffee, and I'm still not functional. I think the coffee is broken...


----------



## Spooky1

Woke to a thunderstorm early this morning. We needed the rain.


----------



## Headless

BioHazardCustoms said:


> 1&1/2 pots of coffee, and I'm still not functional. I think the coffee is broken...


LOL Nothing worse than broken coffee.

Ahhhh 4:00 am - here you are again......... 

Had a load of wood delivered on Friday and it's all wet through. Going to be tedious keeping the fire alive with this lot not to mention having to have the flue cleaned again as well. It was quite cold in the house when I got up. Funny how different loads/quality of wood will heat the house. Some is very efficient - other loads hardly throw any heat out at all.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Noticed that myself Headless, Not sure what types of trees you have down there, but I like to use hardwood (maple or oak) when I can. Soft wood ( popular) burns hot but fast. Hence the name gofer wood, as in go for more. 
I feel kinda bad using hard wood just to burn. It's such a nice wood that can be used for better things then burning. Kinda like burning the body of a friend.


----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> 1&1/2 pots of coffee, and I'm still not functional. I think the coffee is broken...


Damn, I hate when that happens!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing like an hour of weeding in the garden when it's a mite humid to rag you out for the rest of the evening. The garden, however, is looking much neater now


----------



## aquariumreef

I am exhausted, went the the Bear Paw festival, and now I am sore and tired.


----------



## Headless

Bone Dancer said:


> Noticed that myself Headless, Not sure what types of trees you have down there, but I like to use hardwood (maple or oak) when I can. Soft wood ( popular) burns hot but fast. Hence the name gofer wood, as in go for more.
> I feel kinda bad using hard wood just to burn. It's such a nice wood that can be used for better things then burning. Kinda like burning the body of a friend.


I'd prefer hardwood myself - usually sugar gum - but the cost is about half as much again. What the cutters term "Bush Wood" is just a mixture of whatever they found. And not all "bush wood" is created equal I can tell you.....


----------



## aquariumreef

So Debbie, at that parade I was at I saw this:









Oh and on the way I saw this:


----------



## Draik41895

Let's play a game...


----------



## Zurgh

My brain went missing... wasn't much use before, so lets see if anyone notices the difference...


----------



## debbie5

A.R.....

http://www.bobbis.net/media/albums/SAimages/manatee2.jpg


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ugh, sad news to report. I took my favorite game into the vintage store to have it cleaned. It will never be played again. I feel devastated now. It was a long shot too, but at least the guys were nice to not charge me for the service. 

But still. I won't be able to buy another copy of my Spyro: Year of the Dragon for a while.


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> A.R.....
> 
> http://www.bobbis.net/media/albums/SAimages/manatee2.jpg


Oh har freakin' har 

And in other news, running on 3 hours of sleep, ate a hotdog and a little kettlecorn in the past 24 hours, and I feel surprisingly great.


----------



## aquariumreef

Oh and also saw these boogers:


















I absolutly love the sound of bagpipes.


----------



## Zurgh

Reactor t failed, we got another 23hrs to prepare backups or repair... or just let go...:googly::ninja:


----------



## Headless

I used to do Highland Dancing when I was about 10 years old..... Bagpipes certainly bring back some memories for me.


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> A.R.....
> 
> http://www.bobbis.net/media/albums/SAimages/manatee2.jpg


And one last quote for the debbster.









@Headless, that's really cool! 

And in other news I love my legs. :3


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Because I am a little twisted....I have great neighbors and I honestly love them....but...(there is always a but...) they have a giant Magnolia tree in their front yard....and honestly the giant leaves in my front yard have never really bothered me, but... The husband, James, asked me a few months ago if the leaves in my yard bothered me. I told him no, and I hadn't even thought about it but he said the neighbor on the other side has been complaining... So...I am gathering up the leaves that fall in my yard, and I am drawing faces on them and hot gluing them to skewers and sticking them in the ground next to their front door. These first ones are going to be simple but over time I am going to add feathers and beading...and I am NEVER going to admit it...I think it is hilarious....and get this...it was my normally nice and kind husband's idea. Guess I finally rubbed off some of my weirdness onto him. 

P.S. I will post pictures.....


----------



## Blackrose1978

OMG pumpkin thats a twisted idea!! Please post pics when you do it lol!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Blackrose1978 said:


> OMG pumpkin thats a twisted idea!! Please post pics when you do it lol!!


:jol: Heehee I will do it! (it is a covert operation so I will have to go into stealth mode)


----------



## Hairazor

Stealth Pumpkin. HeeHeeHee!


----------



## PirateLady

Pumpkin 5 that is so cool and neat. Sounds like a great idea to me.... Yes please post pictures .


----------



## Pumpkin5

PirateLady said:


> Pumpkin 5 that is so cool and neat. Sounds like a great idea to me.... Yes please post pictures .


:jol:HA HA Thanks Piratelady!!! I just took a picture of the first leaves...bear in mind these first leaves will be über simple so as to not arouse suspicion....and when night falls I will position them by my neighbor's front door. I will post the picture tomorrow when I am at my office computer. I think duct tape was the way to go on these first leaves...my neighbor knows I am 'crafty' and I don't want to tip them off that it is me....I am laughing sooooo hard!!!


----------



## Headless

LOL evil pumpkin


----------



## Pumpkin5

Headless said:


> LOL evil pumpkin


:jol:No doubt I feel EVIL!! My husband was just out cutting the front grass and he was chatting away with our neighbor James. He came in and busted out laughing...he said he can just picture them walking out tomorrow and seeing those little stick leave faces...we probably think it is way funnier that it is actually going to be....but right now it is pretty hilarious.....to me at least.


----------



## Copchick

P5, have you and the Mr. been smoking something? Lol, this is going to be funny! You know, when they start getting these leaves, they're going to run outside in the mornings just to see what's next. Each night you should add one more so that the first night is one, the second is two, third is three leaves, and so on. Can't wait to see these leaf faces!


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 15 is:

National Ice Cream Day 

Tapioca Pudding Day - not a fan because it looks like frog's eggs

Cow Appreciation Day - if it weren't for cows, there would be no ice cream to celebrate today


----------



## debbie5

I found another one! http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...09883815.67691.268330443233035&type=1&theater


----------



## Hairazor

Like it debbie5!


----------



## N. Fantom

Just watched 21 Jump Street. I think all movies should be like that. oh and the hangover, and bridesmaids, and project x. wow i have stupid tastes in movies, haha


----------



## aquariumreef

Fant, those all sound cheesy/crappy.


----------



## Zurgh

King Blob told me to seek my fortune with the use of the 7th dimensional accordion in the swamps of Arizona...


----------



## aquariumreef

http://www.boneroom.com/bone/humanpost.html


----------



## Headless

Oh that's really gross and sad..............


----------



## graveyardmaster

Headless said:


> Oh that's really gross and sad..............


i agree thats sooo GROSS!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Well, I'm planning of buying a femur this October. :l


----------



## aquariumreef

Woas, I feel like I'm on the top of the world tonight!


----------



## Pumpkin5

*Operation Leaf-Peeps*

:jol:Okay, the neighbor's daughter is apparently visiting so I could not place them in the yard last night....she NEVER sleeps! I will try today at lunch and then after dark....Here are the first Leaf Faces...and I couldn't resist adding the boa......
I am going to do a gypsy, an Indian and a ghost for my next Leaf People.....


----------



## Death's Door

Gooda Morning Peeps!! Southern NJ finally got rain on Saturday and then a thunderstorm last night. It's been a while for us to get rain - probably three or four weeks. I did work in the yard yesterday and was drained. Jumped in the pool and felt better. I'm gonna try to mow the lawn after work today.


----------



## Hairazor

P5 those leaves are a hoot. If I found them by my front door I would really wonder!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

aquariumreef said:


> http://www.boneroom.com/bone/humanpost.html


Why would you want a real human bone? It's another way to alienate yourself from society.


----------



## RoxyBlue

There are no special holidays for today. I am as shocked as you are


----------



## IMU

July 16th is:

* Fresh Spinach Day
* International Juggling Day
* National Corn Fritters Day
* National Hot Dog Day

How's that for holidays?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You had a better source of information than I did, IMU Well, let's see, I do like fresh spinach in a salad, I can't juggle worth a hoot, I'm not a fan of corn fritters, but hot dogs in moderation are okay in my book


----------



## Hauntiholik

July 16th is....
* National Personal Chef's Day - I don't think this applies to to many members but...if you have oodles of money and can afford the luxury of a personal chef, be sure to let them know that you appreciate them today.

* Atomic Bomb Day - the atomic bomb was tested in Los Alamos, New Mexico on July 16, 1945

* International Juggling Day - I can't juggle. Can you?

* National Corn Fritters Day - mmmmmm corn fritters.

* Talk to a Telemarketer Day - none of us really want to talk to these people but why not mess with them today. Here are some suggestions:

Be really interested in their offering, but never buy. Just keep asking more questions and telling them how amazing it is.

Pretend that you can't understand what it is they are talking about. Ask questions about the product that totally misinterpret the meaning of their offering.

Keep changing the subject to something off-topic like weather, sports, politics, religion, family.

Tell them a long pointless story about your job or your childhood.

Ask them in a provocative voice, "What are you wearing?"

Ask them to buy something from you.​
* National Get Out of the Dog House Day - today is the day that if you ARE in the dog house, you can try to get out.

It reminded me of this commercial





* Global Hug Your Kids Day - Started by Michelle Nichols in 2008, Global Hug Your Kids Day is a reminder for every Mom and Dad to show affection and love to their kids every day.


----------



## Headless

Lord Homicide said:


> Why would you want a real human bone? It's another way to alienate yourself from society.


I'm glad you asked that question cos it crossed my mind more than once as well.....



Hauntiholik said:


> .......Global Hug Your Kids Day - Started by Michelle Nichols in 2008, Global Hug Your Kids Day is a reminder for every Mom and Dad to show affection and love to their kids every day.


I do like the ideas for the telemarketer conversations. I'll have to remember a few of those for future reference. I do however find it sad that one needs to have a Global Hug Your Kids day..... I know I live a sheltered life but the thought that parents need to be REMINDED to show affection to their children makes me inexplicably sad.

2:00 am and awake. Drives me crazy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> Why would you want a real human bone? It's another way to alienate yourself from society.


More importantly, why would anyone want to spend $250 on a femur when you can make a papier mache one for about $2.50?:jol:

I personally own 206 real human bones and don't feel at all alienated from society.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> I personally own 206 real human bones and don't feel at all alienated from society.


Wow, really? For grins or for work?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I'm gonna guess they're for structural integrity, lol!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

P5, love the leaves! We have great neighbors, but you guys would be a riot to live next door too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> Wow, really? For grins or for work?





Sawtooth Jack said:


> I'm gonna guess they're for structural integrity, lol!


Sawtooth Jack was wise and paid attention in biology class


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

:xbones: I did, that plus anatomy class in college!


----------



## Blackrose1978

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Okay, the neighbor's daughter is apparently visiting so I could not place them in the yard last night....she NEVER sleeps! I will try today at lunch and then after dark....Here are the first Leaf Faces...and I couldn't resist adding the boa......
> I am going to do a gypsy, an Indian and a ghost for my next Leaf People.....


Love them!!


----------



## Copchick

aquariumreef said:


> http://www.boneroom.com/bone/humanpost.html


Did anyone notice that their site says that it has a waiting list for femurs?

AR, you're 16, do you really have that kind of money to spend on human bones? Or is it just your overactive imagination running wild once again?  Just sayin'...

Pumpkin5 - Very nice leaf faces! You should do a biker one too. Put tattoos on it, a piece of leather, an earring. How about everyone on the forum make a leaf and send it to you and you can use them too? That would be cool to see what people dress their leaves up as!


----------



## Headless

Oh yes and I love the leaves too. I'm sorry - tired - no sleep - thinking things but not typing them. But then realising that no-one knows you thought it unless you type it.... LOL

See I told you I've lived a sheltered life - never in my wildest dreams did I think people would collect REAL human bones. I just figured the dead people got buried. End of story.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Chopchick, I think its one of those things that young folks do thinking it "neat and cool" and afterwords find out that no one else does. 
Sorry AR, just being an old gezzer today.


----------



## aquariumreef

Copchick said:


> Did anyone notice that their site says that it has a waiting list for femurs?
> 
> AR, you're 16, do you really have that kind of money to spend on human bones? Or is it just your overactive imagination running wild once again?  Just sayin'...


Yeah I noticed that. -_-

But yeah, everyone in Alaska gets just over $1000 each October, so that's what I was going to spend some of it on.


----------



## Copchick

Today I acquired two cool items for my animatronic witch that I'm tweaking this year. It's a beaver skull and a turkey foot. A guy I work with is a hunter and he had these. I guess hunters just have these things laying around. (Good for me!) I did not order them to be killed for personal use! I have it in my head what I want to do with them. Now if I can only find her in the monster cave (storage room) and get her started.
Thanks to all of you, with your influence of creativity!


----------



## aquariumreef

To all our string players: How do you feel when you get sheet music that has no bow markings of dynamics written in?


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> To all our string players: How do you feel when you get sheet music that has no bow markings of dynamics written in?


Doesn't bother me. If it's a solo piece, I'd be writing in my own anyway. Shoot, sometimes I change the markings on printed music because they just don't make sense or feel right to me.

If it's an unmarked orchestral piece, the conductor can call the shots on the dynamics because that's his right as artistic interpreter of the music.


----------



## aquariumreef

Awesome then! Thanks.


----------



## Spooky1

Pumpkin, I think yu should add a Franken-leaf to the collection. 

I love every one of Roxy's 206 human bones. :googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

http://musescore.com/user/24431/scores/56440

Finished!


----------



## Hairazor

AR, you're how old? That's quite an undertaking!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn gnomes by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Zurgh

There is a man with a duck at my door, asking if the chariots are finished...


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> http://musescore.com/user/24431/scores/56440
> 
> Finished!


Interesting arrangement Did you mean to have a B natural against a B flat in the first and second violin parts in measures 5 and 6?


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> Interesting arrangement Did you mean to have a B natural against a B flat in the first and second violin parts in measures 5 and 6?


Thanks, and oops. I missed that. 

*runs off to fix it*

I still have until August something before I need to hand it in for copying, so now's the time to find that stuff.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Damn gnomes by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Our dog has no brains, so she's safe from the zombie gnome.


----------



## debbie5

I was weeding the other side of property away from the Drunkies (the adjacent house on that side is empty & for sale) and Mrs. Drunkie drove past. She must have called the neighbor on her side to go see what I was doing. So Other Neighbor sent her whipped hubby to see what I was doing. He didn't see I was still outside, & on the porch. He drove his car into empty house's driveway on weeding side, and made a u turn so he could see clearly what I had done. He then drove around the block and back into his own driveway. 
What type of magical, mythical powers do they attribute to me? What do they think I was DOING!?? Planting land mines!!?? I would **love* to know what crazy stories they have made up about me.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Whipped Hubby is an idiot. It's too easy in a situation like that to fake your own death and run away to a foreign country. All he had to do, was pull into empty house's driveway, cut a finger and bleed, then scream really loudly and hide in the bushes. Other Neighbor would come around, see the blood in the car, automatically blame you, and he's got hours of time to get away while she's henpecking some poor police officer. 

Don't get me wrong, I don't mean to blame you for his untimely demise, but while they're questioning you as an unsuspecting suspect, he might have time to get over the border to Canada and escape her evil clutches. You can always lay the blame off on drunkie neighbor, by saying that you suspect that she was sleeping with him. That gives her motive!

**I went back to proofread all of this and realized that I have to stop falling asleep on the couch while watching Law & Order:Criminal Intent.


----------



## debbie5

LMAO at Bio...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## aquariumreef

Well this is what I saw to all you nay-sayers:








Actually that was for something else...


----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> Today I acquired two cool items for my animatronic witch that I'm tweaking this year. It's a beaver skull and a turkey foot. A guy I work with is a hunter and he had these. I guess hunters just have these things laying around. (Good for me!) I did not order them to be killed for personal use! I have it in my head what I want to do with them. Now if I can only find her in the monster cave (storage room) and get her started.
> Thanks to all of you, with your influence of creativity!


That turkey foot is pretty creepy!!!!



Spooky1 said:


> Our dog has no brains, so she's safe from the zombie gnome.


Awwww poor doggie.....



debbie5 said:


> I was weeding the other side of property away from the Drunkies (the adjacent house on that side is empty & for sale) and Mrs. Drunkie drove past. She must have called the neighbor on her side to go see what I was doing. So Other Neighbor sent her whipped hubby to see what I was doing. He didn't see I was still outside, & on the porch. He drove his car into empty house's driveway on weeding side, and made a u turn so he could see clearly what I had done. He then drove around the block and back into his own driveway.
> What type of magical, mythical powers do they attribute to me? What do they think I was DOING!?? Planting land mines!!?? I would **love* to know what crazy stories they have made up about me.


LOL clearly they all have way too much time on their hands Deb....



Goblin said:


>


OMG that is so cool........

So tired tonight - what a horrible day at work....... Wine - I need Wine I tell you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Copchick

@ RoxyBlue and Spooky1 - Poor Willow looks like she just goes along with the program. What a sweetie!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*Yeah, poor Willow! What a trooper!

And Deb, wow.....I'd hate to be under a microscope by nosy neighbors...but then this is an excellent chance to play with the drunkies minds. The sky is the limit! Woohooo! Go for it!*


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Copchick and DA, she's gotten used to seeing odd things in the house This is one of my favorite pictures from Halloweens Past:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I love that dog!!! (even though she is a 'would-be bunny killer')


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, Copchick and DA, she's gotten used to seeing odd things in the house This is one of my favorite pictures from Halloweens Past:


That's a dog that is used to strange things right there. She's perfectly content to sleep between tombstones and monsters.


----------



## Spooky1

Just got a quote for refinancing our mortgage for a 10 yr loan at 2 7/8%. That's insane. I think our first mortgage on our old townhouse back in 1988 was around 10.5%.


----------



## Draik41895

working on a mask, gonna clean my room up tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

After you clean your room, can you come clean our house? It could really use it


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spooky1 said:


> Just got a quote for refinancing our mortgage for a 10 yr loan at 2 7/8%. That's insane. I think our first mortgage on our old town house back in 1988 was around 10.5%.


2-7/8% (two and seven-eighths)?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Correct Even the mortgage officer was amazed.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Wow... that is insane


----------



## Spooky1

It's a nice balmy 97 out today. Maybe I'll go for a jog.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spooky1 said:


> It's a nice balmy 97 out today. Maybe I'll go for a jog.


Celebrate the refi!


----------



## Jaybo

So I am home sick. I get to miss work. 

So why isn't this as much fun as when I was in middle school? 

Man, this just isn't right.

I think I'll go to work and just goof off.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Jaybo, maybe it's because you weren't REALLY sick in middle school:jol:


----------



## aquariumreef

Yay, it's 67* here!


----------



## Zurgh

I was all out of love when I made brownies, so instead, I made them with hate... they still turned out fairly well...


----------



## debbie5

It's like Africa outside today. Good thing I spent most of the day in my buddy's 86 degree pool....


----------



## scareme

Just got home yesterday from another week in the hospital. This summer isn't turning out like I had hoped. Oh, well, I still have 105 days left. It should only take me 5 days to catch up on posts.


----------



## Draik41895

RoxyBlue said:


> After you clean your room, can you come clean our house? It could really use it


I always find it easier to clean up at others houses then my own. Ill be there in 5.


----------



## Pumpkin5

scareme said:


> Just got home yesterday from another week in the hospital. This summer isn't turning out like I had hoped. Oh, well, I still have 105 days left. It should only take me 5 days to catch up on posts.


:jol: Been missing you Scareme....get better soon..


----------



## Spooky1

scareme said:


> Just got home yesterday from another week in the hospital. This summer isn't turning out like I had hoped. Oh, well, I still have 105 days left. It should only take me 5 days to catch up on posts.


Scareme, I had noticed you were AWOL, and was wondering if you were back at the "Lake House". Glad you're home and hope you're back on your feet soon and working on Halloween projects.


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, we are all pulling for you.


----------



## Headless

Hope you are feeling better Scareme.

Mortgage rates here in Australia are hovering around just under 6% - just grateful I don't have one LOL

I'm just checking up on you all while I'm at work. A spare 5 minutes to have a cup of coffee so I thought I would see if anyone else wanted one.


----------



## debbie5

scareme!! I was wondering where you toodled off to! Glad to have u back.


----------



## Draik41895

Zurgh said:


> I was all out of love when I made brownies, so instead, I made them with hate... they still turned out fairly well...


I'll buy them all. $$$


----------



## Headless

I see I still have my 4,294,967,297 notifications..... No joy with fixing that issue yet I assume?


----------



## aquariumreef

I feel gross


----------



## aquariumreef

So after a disagreement on how this person looks (attractive nor not) we decided we need you're input.









For the record, that's Deadhawk, my hottie.


----------



## dead hawk

Yes we have decided please tell us whos attractive or not im not attractive at all but my loving hubby AR is I mean look






at that


----------



## aquariumreef

Pff, I think you're 100x better :3


----------



## dead hawk

LIES You look 1,000,000 times better your my studdly man


----------



## scareme

So I complain about the powered eggs and mystery sausage I got for breakfast everyday in the hospital. Then one day I did't get anything but barium until after 4:00pm. You know the next day I had the best tasting powered eggs and mystery sausage I've ever had in my life. I guess it's all a matter of prospective. Things can always get worse. Glad to be back. I feel like I've been a mole in one of those Whack A Mole games. And I lost.


----------



## dead hawk

thats a nice outlook scareme now whos cutier AR or DH


----------



## scareme

I'd have to call it a tie. You're both to cute to shoot.


----------



## dead hawk

huh


----------



## dead hawk

1 to 1 so far


----------



## aquariumreef

Hehe, I still have my vote in for Joseph


----------



## dead hawk

i have my vote for you so thats 2 to 2


----------



## scareme

scareme said:


> I'd have to call it a tie. You're both to cute to shoot.





dead hawk said:


> huh


Something I used to say to my kids. My daughter would get dressed in the morning, and come into the kitchen and ask, "Am I to cute to shoot?" It took years for them to figure out their mother wasn't normal.


----------



## dead hawk

just like how i met your mother we will never know who the mother is


----------



## debbie5

A.R.....D.H...go pick up your rooms.


----------



## Spooky1

scareme said:


> So I complain about the powered eggs and mystery sausage I got for breakfast everyday in the hospital. Then one day I did't get anything but barium until after 4:00pm. You know the next day I had the best tasting powered eggs and mystery sausage I've ever had in my life. I guess it's all a matter of prospective. Things can always get worse. Glad to be back. I feel like I've been a mole in one of those Whack A Mole games. And I lost.


Yum, powdered eggs and mystery meat.  I hate that barium stuff. I remember being in the hospital after my appendectomy and feeling nauseous, so they wanted me to drink a half gallon before my scan. I was thinking, I already feel like I could puke, and you think I can hold this down?


----------



## Bone Dancer

A nice gentle rain most of the night and now its only 70 outside.


----------



## Hairazor

AR & DH, I vote for both haircuts look good

Scareme, I'm hoping they reconstituted those powdered eggs before they served them to you!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Get better Scareme!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, happy to see you survived another stay at the Lake House and truly hope you don't have to go back there for a very long time.

AR and DH, rather than trying to stir things up by staging a teenage attractiveness contest on a forum about Halloween, why don't you both try dressing up as zombies and we'll give opinions on who we think makes the best zombie?:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Homophone "Eye agree with RoxyBlue."


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I agree with Roxy. Stop being children and do something productive.


----------



## N. Fantom

Sorry guys, i'm way more attractive than both of you combined










Such a flattering picture, isn't it?


----------



## Zurgh

Glad to see you back, scareme. I was worried that the Evil Elmos had a coup d'état, and had overthrown there leader...


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> AR and DH, rather than trying to stir things up by staging a teenage attractiveness contest on a forum about Halloween, why don't you both try dressing up as zombies and we'll give opinions on who we think makes the best zombie?:jol:


My sentiments also, I'm sure there's another forum to satisfy your attractiveness contest. But lets see the Zombie contest, at least that would be interesting.


----------



## debbie5

This is so cool. Too bad I'm not, or I'd buy it!

http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Accessories/Jewelry//Skeleton+Hand+Ring+Bracelet-134367.jsp


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> This is so cool. Too bad I'm not, or I'd buy it!
> 
> http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Accessories/Jewelry//Skeleton+Hand+Ring+Bracelet-134367.jsp


I looked at those. You have to have a very small hand.


----------



## Copchick

debbie5 - Ooooo, I like that!


----------



## aquariumreef

Last night I dreamed I was in Russia, and got hit by a nuclear bomb, but got to a swanky safe house before I died.


----------



## dead hawk

RoxyBlue said:


> Scareme, happy to see you survived another stay at the Lake House and truly hope you don't have to go back there for a very long time.
> 
> AR and DH, rather than trying to stir things up by staging a teenage attractiveness contest on a forum about Halloween, why don't you both try dressing up as zombies and we'll give opinions on who we think makes the best zombie?:jol:


ox roxy zombie contest it is i'll post one of my favorite zombie me pics


----------



## dead hawk

ok there if you want a zombie contest you have one but i rather like the best looking


----------



## debbie5

Beauty is only skin deep. Especially if you are a rotting zombie and we can see clear through to your bones.


----------



## dead hawk

well debbie thats true but it helps if your a chocolate eating zombie


----------



## N. Fantom

It's lonely in the chat room....


----------



## Draik41895

debbie5 said:


> This is so cool. Too bad I'm not, or I'd buy it!
> 
> http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Accessories/Jewelry//Skeleton+Hand+Ring+Bracelet-134367.jsp


Ive seen those, theyre neat but they were always broken and never fit right.

In other words, hold my hands. In other words, Baby, kiss me.


----------



## debbie5

Draik41895 said:


> Ive seen those, theyre neat but they were always broken and never fit right.
> 
> In other words, hold my hands. In other words, Baby, kiss me.


Uhhhhhh...umm...no.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Uhhhhhh...umm...no.


Way to play hard to get, debbie. We can't be to easy.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

got to drive one of my dream cars today. It's a 1998 Eagle Talon TSi AWD. It is turbocharged, all wheel drive and 5 speed. SO MUCH FUN!


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> got to drive one of my dream cars today. It's a 1998 Eagle Talon TSi AWD. It is turbocharged, all wheel drive and 5 speed. SO MUCH FUN!


So you're a DSM lover?


----------



## debbie5

I test- drove a Kia Soul today. I have never test driven a car in my life. The only time we've had a new car is when hubby got one through his employer...
Nice inside..very roomy. But....I'm used to heavy steel doors. The thing feels like it's made of tin foil. Nope. A friend has a Grand Cherokee for sale, but gas mileage is horrible & history of lots of electronic repairs...the search for a car continues.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Lord Homicide said:


> So you're a DSM lover?


Since the day I bought my first one in 1992. I sold my last one in 2008, and have been looking for a virtually unmolested AWD since. The guy who has this one wants $1800, but I'm willing to bet he'll take $1,500. He didn't know anything about what he had. Said he bought it for his son, but the kid kept getting speeding tickets.

**EDIT** 
My love for DSMs is where my screen name came from. I'm known as BioHazard on all the mitsu forums, but that name was taken here, so I extended it to BioHazardCustoms.


----------



## debbie5

Holy poo...that's a great price!! Nice looking car, too...all u will need is some fuzzy dice for the mirror..

http://www.cars.com/eagle/talon/1998/consumer-reviews/


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> Holy poo...that's a great price!! Nice looking car, too...all u will need is some fuzzy dice for the mirror..
> 
> http://www.cars.com/eagle/talon/1998/consumer-reviews/


Nah, I have handcuffs for the rearview mirror.


----------



## N. Fantom

Well, the day after our 10 month anniversary. My girl friend broke up with me. This day just got s***y


----------



## aquariumreef

Hope your day improves N. Fantom.


----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Nah, I have handcuffs for the rearview mirror.


Lol, I can relate to that!


----------



## Copchick

N. Fantom said:


> Well, the day after our 10 month anniversary. My girl friend broke up with me. This day just got s***y


Sorry to hear. That sucks.


----------



## dead hawk

don't worry n we laughed it off but remember don't open your mouth in a public restroom phant
jsut a warning


----------



## N. Fantom

hahahahahahahahaha, thanks DH.

And thanks CC


----------



## aquariumreef

Free hugs to anyone who can find info for me on Robert Madge. -_-


----------



## Lord Homicide

N. Fantom said:


> Well, the day after our 10 month anniversary. My girl friend broke up with me. This day just got s***y


That sucks. Don't bother with girls until college. Have fun in HS. Those years are golden


----------



## Lunatic

BioHazardCustoms said:


> got to drive one of my dream cars today. It's a 1998 Eagle Talon TSi AWD. It is turbocharged, all wheel drive and 5 speed. SO MUCH FUN!


Oh boy, sounds like fun! Those were fast well handling cars. But... when will the turbo charger fail and the potential AWD issues start on a car that old? It could be an expensive disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

N. Fantom said:


> Well, the day after our 10 month anniversary. My girl friend broke up with me. This day just got s***y


Hang in there Fantom. I know what that feels like. The pain won't last forever! *bear hugs*


----------



## Death's Door

Sorry to hear about your relationship N. Fantom. I agree with Lord Homicide - keep it simple.

Good luck finding a car Deb.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> ...and have been looking for a virtually unmolested AWD since.


Isn't that impossible? My sister's high school boyfriend had an Eagle Talon (forgot what G it was but it was originally stock) that he put a bunch of aftermarket parts on. He cut a hole in the roof and put a scoop on it that looked like a Mclaren except it obviously wasn't to force air into the engine, just into the car for some reason. I bet it's tough to find an unmolested talon


----------



## Hairazor

And a good morning laugh


----------



## Lord Homicide

LOL... gross

BIOHAZARD:
I'll tell you what, you can have all the DSMs you want, I'll take one of these unmolested - '96 Impala SS. The last real Impala and none of this FWD b.s.


----------



## Copchick

Hairazor - Thanks for the laugh! Don't you get a satisfaction when you can pay someone back without them knowing it. You get an inner giggle. But I'd NEVER do anything like that. He, he, he...yeah right.


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> Free hugs to anyone who can find info for me on Robert Madge. -_-


Are you talking about the actor who played Gavroche in Les Miz in concert?


----------



## Spooky1

Lord Homicide said:


> LOL... gross
> 
> BIOHAZARD:
> I'll tell you what, you can have all the DSMs you want, I'll take one of these unmolested - '96 Impala SS. The last real Impala and none of this FWD b.s.


Lord H., you must live in the South. RWD is fine until you have to drive in snow or ice.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Spooky1 said:


> Lord H., you must live in the South. RWD is fine until you have to drive in snow or ice.


LOL, I live in the south, but I still want AWD. Must be the few years I lived in Wisconsin, but I'm a firm believer in all wheel drive. I'm just sick of paying a small fortune to fill up a V8 with a 28 gallon tank. At almost 4 bucks a gallon, it knocks a dent in a paycheck really quick. Much rather have a 16 gallon tank on a 4 cylinder.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spooky1 said:


> Lord H., you must live in the South. RWD is fine until you have to drive in snow or ice.


Texas born and raised, live in CA (ugh, just another year or so). I've driven through almost everything in the weird weather of Texas except a blizzard, lava or into a body of water.


----------



## debbie5

I LOVE Impalas! My brother has a Cali show car..like this:

http://www.hubcapcafe.com/ocs/pages01/chev6703.htm

The only time in it's life it has been out in the rain was when he drove it for my wedding!

My Dad drove one every day to work in the 70's...really good, reliable car.


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> Are you talking about the actor who played Gavroche in Les Miz in concert?


Yeah him, only other thing I can find about him is that he also did something in Oliver, as well as a couple movies.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Going stir crazy in the house. Was supposed to meet with a co-worker this afternoon, but he never called me, so I've sat in the window watching the rain fall for the last hour or so. Headache is gone, and now I'm going nuts. I believe I am gonna go to the shop and find ANYTHING to do.


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> Yeah him, only other thing I can find about him is that he also did something in Oliver, as well as a couple movies.


Appears he had parts in some TV series as well:

The Armstrong and Miller Show, episode 3.5 (2010)
That Mitchell and Webb Look, episode 3.1 (2009)
Kröd Mändoon and the Flaming Sword of Fire (2009)
The Sarah Jane Adventures (2008)


----------



## N. Fantom

Anyone wanna chat?


----------



## Spooky1

Thunderstorm is heading this way.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thunderstorm is here, and it's doing that weird sky lighting up thing like the last big storm


----------



## Lord Homicide

I love lightning storms


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> Appears he had parts in some TV series as well:
> 
> The Armstrong and Miller Show, episode 3.5 (2010)
> That Mitchell and Webb Look, episode 3.1 (2009)
> Kröd Mändoon and the Flaming Sword of Fire (2009)
> The Sarah Jane Adventures (2008)


Wow, free hug for you!


----------



## debbie5

It's so nice & cool....no humidity. I really want to sleep on the front porch. Really. Too bad we can't put my canvas upholstered porch swing from 1890 up...I grew up with it & took many a nap on that sucker. It's like a couch swing.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

My car, a 1992 Mercury Grand Marquis wouldn't start in the driveway last week so I called AAA to tow it to a place I've used for years and trust to fix it. I'm not setting this up to say this place ripped me off...it did'nt. Just so many things wrong that I now wonder if it was even worth it. My A/C wasn't working correctly, the car was shaking, I'd have to fight to turn the ignition key, the car made a funny sound when I drove it. So it turned out the neutral safety switch was broken, the a/c fan clutch was bad, ignition key and cylinder needed to be replaced, egr port and system clogged, starter had to be replaced, and then they found out the throttle postion sensor was losing it's electrical signal...(engine light was flashing the last few months and I ignored it). My bill went from 1100 to 1607 and I'm wondering should I have just gotten another car? Besides this, in the last two years I have had both front and rear brakes replaced, fuel pump replaced and something else that was like 1000, I can't even remember.

I had a nightmare last night that I had a five dollar pair of sneakers and I brought them in for repair and it cost 1400. I came home and proudly showed off my fixed shoes and people were saying, "why the hell did you do that?!! what the hell is wrong with you??!!" I got so upset and woke up and was like ...oh yeah, that was about the car.

Am I a total idiot or is it worth it? I have had a few men come up to me in parking lots and tell me how much they love this car, used to own one, wish they still did, if that means anything lol. I picked it up today and the difference is amazing, it runs so well. Then I stopped at CVS, ran the drivers window down (because of the heat) and when I got back, I had a hard time getting the window back up, grrrrr. Now that has to be fixed.

When is throwing money at a car enough? I figure I've spent close to 4000 on this car in maybe 2.5 years.


----------



## Copchick

Hmmm...I sympathize with you PrettyGhoul. It's nice not to have a car payment and it's usually still under warranty at that time when something is wrong with it, but it sucks when you have a repair. Think of it like this. If you spent 4000 over the past 2.5 years, that breaks down to $133 a month for 2.5 years. What would a car payment be? It's a twenty year old car, but only you can decide when enough is enough. Mine is 10 years old (Ford Explorer) and I still love it and don't want to give it up. I myself had just put a thousand into it earlier in the year. I don't plan on getting a new car for another two years at least. So it's worth it to me for now. Don't regret your decision on getting it fixed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

PG, the sell-it-yourself blue book value on your car is less than $1500 (assuming high mileage after 20 years and the typical standard equipment) - trade in value would be even lower - so that's one thing to consider. Probably most folks start thinking about replacing a car once the repair costs exceed its value.


----------



## Evil Andrew

RoxyBlue said:


> Kröd Mändoon and the Flaming Sword of Fire (2009)


Ha! This sounds like somebody from Star Trek needs to go to the Federation free clinic.

Nurse Chappel to Dr McCoy....."Quick Doctor ! Mr Spock needs help !! He has Kröd on his Mändoon and its turned into a Flaming Sword of Fire ! "


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Andrew, that's just so wrong


----------



## Spooky1

But it was funny.


----------



## N. Fantom

Crap, i'm having convos w/myself in chat again


----------



## Copchick

Okay, it's way past my bedtime and I'm starting to post weird stuff. Sorry if I offended anyone. In the morning I'll be back to normal, well somewhat anyway. Good night all!


----------



## scareme

Pretty Ghoul, I think you need to at least start looking at what is out there. Maybe you'll find something you like and can afford just as your beast runs his last mile. 

Evil Andrew, how do you come up with these things?


----------



## Copchick

Okay one more post then I'm done for the night. Check out the wonderful thing this man did for his wife before he was deployed. Now that's awesome. 

http://news.yahoo.com/video/soldiers-incredibly-romantic-gesture-wife-193000462.html


----------



## scareme

Copchick said:


> Okay one more post then I'm done for the night. Check out the wonderful thing this man did for his wife before he was deployed. Now that's awesome.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/video/soldiers-incredibly-romantic-gesture-wife-193000462.html


That brought tears to my eyes. Lucky woman.


----------



## Spooky1

Good night to all you night owls.


----------



## scareme

Night, night Spooky1!


----------



## Zurgh

My cup runith' over with sulfuric acid... perhaps I should clean that up...


----------



## Draik41895

Duuuuuh dum... duuuuh dum... duh duh dud duh duh duh...
KILLER SHARK ATTACK!!!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Sharks? I spotted bigfoot 
http://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii496/Sean_Titus/IMG_2956.jpg


----------



## Lord Homicide

The City Dump of Thoughts: What are you thinking now?


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm thinking that I'm not sure I'm happy.


----------



## N. Fantom

Woohoooo! Direct TV fixed the thingy with Viacom and all he channels are back!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:crykin: So sad about the tragedy in Colorado......
People are crazy.................


----------



## Lord Homicide

Let me keep my guns, you work on fixing people. I read one article but I can't read anymore because I'm afraid of reading B.S. comments about gun control. It's an unfortunate and deeply sad incident. All it takes is something like this to emotionally sway a... uh... "not-so-informed" public to "TAKE ACTION!!" and rally a horde of people against gun ownership. Stock up now, the future is cloudy. People need to fix how they act in society and towards each other.

Hug your kids and tell them you love them so they aren't attention starved and do things (in an extreme case) like this.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/gunman-opens-fire-during-batman-movie-denver-area-121231137.html

This breaks my heart. People can't even go to the movies anymore without having to look over their shoulder. :crykin:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I just saw the report about the shootings in Colorado. This is not an issue of gun control. This is an issue of irresponsible sales. The man had tear gas canisters (which you can't buy in most gun stores these days. Most gun stores carry pepper spray, which is a 1-on-1 defense. tear gas is made for riot control purposes), military spec body armor, and a fully automatic weapon. Again, these things can't just be purchased. He had to HUNT for these things. That makes this a premeditated crime. A responsible gun owner wouldn't carry a loaded firearm into a crowded theater, anyway. Instead of attacking responsible gun owners about this, this man should be charged with premeditated homicide, as well as committing a terrorist act, due to the fact that he wore body armor and used a riot control weapon to attack innocent civilians. He also used a weapon that can't be bought on the open market to shoot these people. After 1985, it's almost impossible to purchase a fully automatic weapon from a reputable gun dealer. So there, you can also charge him with violation of the Firearm Owners Protection Act, which prohibits civilian ownership of a manufactured or modified automatic firearm. There are ways to make this man responsible for his actions, and not hold all other gun owners accountable. But the government will take the easy way out. 

"Guns are bad, m'kay"


----------



## Lord Homicide

It is more fodder for the anti-gunners for gun control... regardless of firearm type.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Of course, the first thing that the president does is run to a bunker somewhere. I need to stop discussing this, because it's beginning to irritate me.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Of course, the first thing that the president does is run to a bunker somewhere. I need to stop discussing this, because it's beginning to irritate me.


Me too man... me too...


----------



## Hauntiholik

That's the movie theater I go to.
Rather than discussing politics please keep the victims and their families in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

That's one of the main reasons I decided not to discuss it anymore, Haunti. It seems like giving the idiot what he wanted: attention. My heart does go out to the victims and their families.

On a side note: That's an awesome poster!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Copchick

Haunti, that's an awesome poster! Very powerful to look at.

@ BioHazard & Lord H - I agree, we all have our opinions about gun control. I think we know where I stand on that from my previous posts and such. That coward is getting notoriety for his cowardly act. Keep in mind the people who are involved with this. Pray for the victims and families and for the witnesses who saw such a horrific act. This will mess up their heads for a long time to come. Trust me, I know.


----------



## Evil Queen

Haunti how frightening for you. All the what if's that must go thru your mind. I hope none of your friends or family were there.


----------



## PirateLady

They are in our thoughts and prayers... love the poster Haunti


----------



## Spooky1

My sympathy to the family and friends of all those involved in the shooting in Colorado. Haunti, I hope all your friends and family are okay.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

That's a beautiful poster Haunti! 

And yes, lets not give that....B*st*rd any more attention. That's what he wanted. I greive for all the victims in the theater.


----------



## Hairazor

Haunti, it is a touching poster. Prayers to all involved.


----------



## Death's Door

Sad day today. My prayers go out to all the victims and their families.


----------



## debbie5

THE PMS IS STRONG WITH THIS ONE TODAY.


You have been warned.


----------



## autumnghost

I'm thinking it's too dang hot and I'm too down to work on Halloween stuff. Starting over tomorrow.


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> THE PMS IS STRONG WITH THIS ONE TODAY.
> 
> You have been warned.


Eww

I'm being meh today. But I got some vanilla bean ice cream cooked up and ready to churn tomarrow.


----------



## trishaanne

Just came from Dollar Tree...they have Halloween stuff out!!!!!


----------



## scareme

trishaanne said:


> Just came from Dollar Tree...they have Halloween stuff out!!!!!


Music to my ears!


----------



## N. Fantom

Hauntiholik said:


> That's the movie theater I go to.
> Rather than discussing politics please keep the victims and their families in your thoughts and prayers.


I hope you din't mind but i shared this in facebook


----------



## Copchick

OMG!!!


----------



## Zurgh

It's HOT in the oven, glad I'm not in there...


----------



## scareme

Copchick said:


> OMG!!!


Now see, my sister, husband, daughter would see that and say that is just soo over the top. I see that and say, I could soo do that. Why is it our wiring is different from their's? Life would be so easy if they saw things our way. Now I wonder how many pumpkins it would take to do this? Would 300 be enough?


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick said:


> OMG!!!


Bet they can see that house for blocks. Love it!


----------



## Blackrose1978

I'm melting what a world what a world!! Way to hot out today. Had to wait til after 9pm for my daily walk!! I can't get a thing done in this heat!


----------



## N. Fantom

Night my peeps. Have to get up in 3 hours to drive to my swim meet.


----------



## debbie5

OMG! There were NO realistic gummy earthworms to be had for a while..the manufacturer discontinued them. But now... THEY'RE BAAaaccckkk!! I'm so happy!!

http://www.terrysvillage.com/realistic-gummy-earthworms-a2-25_5380.fltr


----------



## Zurgh

Just to creep you (and everyone else) out N. Fantom, my daughters are going out tomorrow for there swim teem championships... good luck!


----------



## debbie5

Oh, the things I find when I can't sleep....

http://www.popsci.com/gadgets/article/2011-10/video-how-turn-two-ipads-gory-gaping-hole-your-torso

http://cosgeek.blogspot.com/2011/10/creepy-fetus.html


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm so full.


----------



## scareme

Zurgh said:


> Just to creep you (and everyone else) out N. Fantom, my daughters are going out tomorrow for there swim teem championships... good luck!


How did the plans work out with giving your radioactive offspring gills? I'm hoping to see them in four years in the Rio De Janeiro Olympics. You have just 1476 days to get it right.


----------



## debbie5

I love when I post about gun control on FaceBook, and my friends with opposing views lose their composure. Do they think my opinion will magically change? Ahhhhh...humans.


----------



## scareme

BRB (slipping out to check out debbie5's facebook page)


----------



## Zurgh

scareme said:


> How did the plans work out with giving your radioactive offspring gills? I'm hoping to see them in four years in the Rio De Janeiro Olympics. You have just 1476 days to get it right.


Hehehe, I'm a jerk... I may train them in the local sewage, er, river...wearing 110 lbs of lead swimming gear... chasing them with undead great white sharks... but I never let them use there gills for competition! As a swim dad, that would be unfair!!!:googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

scareme said:


> BRB (slipping out to check out debbie5's facebook page)


Hey, I'm on there!


----------



## Headless

Lord Homicide said:


> The City Dump of Thoughts: What are you thinking now?


I'm thinking that dinner smells pretty darn good right now - Chilli Chicken with my own special fried rice. I'm also thinking that I did some pretty good work in the shed today. I'll post photos in my Headless creations thread a little later (probably AFTER dinner)



aquariumreef said:


> ...........I'm being meh today..........


There is such a line there AR but at the risk of being rude myself - I'll leave it right alone....... LOL



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Hey, I'm on there!


Debbie I don't think you are on my Facebook Friend List - Are you????????? And if not - WHY NOT?????????


----------



## Headless

I wanted to make this a separate post. So sad to hear this morning about the Colorado deaths. Just awful for families of the victims and for those who were present. Such an innocent location. My heart goes out to all involved.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Stomach aches suck. I need a big hug right now.


----------



## Headless

Hug from me. Hope you feel better soon.

Dinner was absolutely delish!!!! even if I do say so myself......

Off to post some pictures of today's creations.....


----------



## Headless

Maybe some people need to look up what the word actually does mean me thinks........


----------



## Bone Dancer

Coming up on the 100 day mark. Thank goodness the heat has got back to a more normal range. Plan on getting started Sunday on prop stuff. I can finely get all these ideas out of my head and put together. It was getting crowded in there .


----------



## debbie5

You two need to buy a phone.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I may vomit from all this mush! Gees.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Evil Queen said:


> Haunti how frightening for you. All the what if's that must go thru your mind. I hope none of your friends or family were there.


2 of my friends were there.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bone Dancer said:


> Coming up on the 100 day mark. Thank goodness the heat has got back to a more normal range. Plan on getting started Sunday on prop stuff. I can finely get all these ideas out of my head and put together. It was getting crowded in there .


:jol:Hey Bonedancer, as soon as you get motivated and get to prop building again, do think I could talk you into coming to NC and kicking my butt into gear? I see Headless and Halstaff and Jdubbya and Zurgh and now you...I want to be like you guys instead of like P5!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Oh dear Haunti are they alright?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Cut it out guys! I've had to delete a bunch of posts.

This is not the place for forum romances. Please keep your relationship to private messages. To be fair, this goes for everybody - members to moderators!

The bitching ends now.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Thanks. On to more important things. Fake crab vs. real crab. Which do you prefer?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Allergic to both, so my opinion does not matter.

I'm trying to talk the board of the rescue I work with into sponsoring me to do a haunt for their benefit. They are a 501c3 charity, and their insurance covers a lot more than my measly homeowners will. Even with the extra policy to cover my haunt. I'm probably going to have to come up with profit and loss statements for the past few years (which I don't have, because I haven't ever charged.) Two of the three senior members of the board actually asked me about it, though, so maybe I have a snowball's chance in August.


----------



## Copchick

Good luck BioHC, hope you get the "go ahead"!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> Thanks. On to more important things. Fake crab vs. real crab. Which do you prefer?


:jol: Can I just say fake crab should go along with margerine, and fake sugar, and fake plastic food...you can't possibly be serious????


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> You two need to buy a phone.


Best suggestion I've heard yet!!!!! 



Hauntiholik said:


> 2 of my friends were there.


Oh Haunti that's awful. I still can't comprehend the whole thing.....



Hauntiholik said:


> Cut it out guys! I've had to delete a bunch of posts........


Now how to delete it from my memory banks - that's the question.....

7:30 am - the kids are up and getting ready to head off. BF is an opera singer and also sings with his church choir so has to be back by 9:30. So I have an early start for my Sunday. Despite the depressing weather I shall venture out to the shed and be productive! Perfect weekend really.


----------



## Zurgh

Headless said:


> Now how to delete it from my memory banks - that's the question.....


You could try booze & pills, or snake oil, or a 3 day regiment of Dr. Z's brain, tire and sink wash & scrub...:googly:


----------



## scareme

Yesterday it was 110. At this rate the apples will bake themselves on the trees, and I'll just have to pick them, sprinkle some cinnamon on them, add a dollop of whipped cream and serve them fresh from the tree. It's hard to get into the Halloween spirt when it's so hot.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was just thinking "why do these posts seem so disjointed?" when I saw Haunti's post. Sounds as if I missed some stuff here - that's what happens when my time gets tied up with a major proposal to prepare at work yesterday and then visits with family today Got to see one of my sisters and her family, then we spent part of the day with Spooky1's mom helping her start the process of cleaning out the basement of her house. Amazing how much more open a space appears once you clear out a pile of empty cardboard boxes. Now I feel as if I need to throw some things out from our house.


----------



## Copchick

Roxy, did you watch an episode of Hoarders? I get like that everytime I watch one!


----------



## debbie5

Crockpot (or as it's supposed to be called due to copyright) "slow cooker", is the most amazing thing for summer. I can make delicious food, chopping veggies early in the morning...and by dinner, it's done! House stays cool. Nomnomnom on this amazing beef stew I'm eating.... I thought I wouldn't want a hot meal, but it's so filling & yummster. We have no propane in the gas grill and saving our pennies (literally) for a car, so I'm trying to get inventive in cooking methods...

AR, aka "The Perpetually Hungry": come on over for a bowl. I'll put some dumplings on top for ya. Scareme, you too...you need some "food is love".

Amazon.com: When Food Is Love: Exploring the Relationship Between Eating and Intimacy (9780452268180): Geneen Roth: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41IxpmRh%[email protected]@[email protected]@41IxpmRh%2BZL

By the way- if you ever want to feel 100% sane by comparison, read this book. The author is almost obsessively introspective, but it's an interesting read.....


----------



## Hairazor

Picture me doing my happy dance, the family moving in next door is a good family. Yay!


----------



## debbie5

Anyone notice that the counter is off by one day? Really. Count on a calendar. MONDAY is Halloween Hundred, not Sunday.

I mean,if you figure that October 30 is one day til Halloween & Halloween is zero.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Copchick said:


> Roxy, did you watch an episode of Hoarders? I get like that everytime I watch one!


I have the same reaction when I watch that show. It's just so damn scary to see how horrendous some folks living places can become when they suffer from a hoarding obsession.


----------



## Headless

I know the subjects on the show would be extreme cases but it's interesting that one persons hoarding is another person's supply of materials in case they are needed! LOL My dad used to be a bit of a hoarder - his shed was only small but it always seemed like whenever something needed fixing - he had it and could always put his hand on whatever he was looking for within moments. My house "style" is far from minimalism however we love books and while I was showing dogs I collected a lot of statues and artwork relative to the dogs. My best friend on the other hand has a very minimalist house - the last time they moved house she unpacked boxes as they arrived - it took them from 7:00 am to 3:00 pm to relocate everything and she was cooking dinner with everything unpacked and in it's place that evening. I was impressed!


----------



## debbie5

I talked to my shrink about hoarding as I wondered about a family member and wondered about how it seems to take people over ...he said it's not really bad until you get "goat paths" thru the house or keep garbage. SOOooooo....my small pile of Ween supplies does NOT qualify at all! I was nervous about it cuz some of my relatives are close to ....uh..crazy. I know many many people who collect things, who are tip-toeing around hoarding. It's like they don't SEE how much STUFF they have. I think once you have so much STUFF that you cease to clean the house and yourself on a regular basis, then it's a problem. Also, the MONEY that is pissed away collecting items is just immense. A friend (who IS a hoarder) started collecting Precious Moments figurines & it's now CRAZY....another collects wizard stuff & is borderline. Both houses are pretty gross inside. The true hoarder I know would have barbecues and parties and makes tons of food...from that horrifically filthy kitchen! She didn't "see" the mess anymore. I'm not too picky..I have dishes in the sink as we speak and probably have pockets of un-vacuumed-ness and rampant dust bunnies. But....ugh! She also literally would buy every toy she could find for her kid, so her kid's room gradually filled up, as she wouldn't allow her to every get rid of any toy or old clothing.... 
On another ADD moment: ....there is a BAND called "Ween" . Cool!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I never realized how much grown men can whine until I began working inside a prison.It is ridiculous.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> Anyone notice that the counter is off by one day? Really. Count on a calendar. MONDAY is Halloween Hundred, not Sunday.
> 
> I mean,if you figure that October 30 is one day til Halloween & Halloween is zero.


Deb, I think the counter figures Halloween starts at midnight.

Roxy and I stopped off to see my Mom today and decided to take her to out dinner. As we were walking into the restaurant I notice a couple people waving at us. There was IMU and Pirate Lady waving at us.


----------



## aquariumreef

Me and the mom and the sister and her boyfreind went out for lunch/dinner(?).


----------



## debbie5

wait..counter at midnight..umm.k..so it's off then, or am I being dense?


----------



## graveyardmaster

debbie5 said:


> wait..counter at midnight..umm.k..so it's off then, or am I being dense?


nope debs its officially 100 DAYS TO HALLLOWEEN!!!!! YAAA!


----------



## aquariumreef

Duh duh duuuuuuuh!


----------



## MommaMoose

Not looking forward to tomorrow. One son's leave ends and he has to return to Charleston, and the other one leaves for a week of being a counselor for band camp. Ooo wait, maybe there is an upside, hubby and I have the house to ourselves. Hmmmmm.


----------



## Headless

OMG 14 weeks until my party........ groan.......... I have so much to do.

Spent another few hours in the shed. Got an old cabinet that was white (well white and dirty) cleaned up, painted black, drybrushed white and looking perfect to hold an array of weird bottles and other "witchy" things. Did the first aging coat of paint/water spraying on the final tombstone for this year (the two new ones plus 3 from last year will do me for this year). I promised myself I wouldn't try to do more than that - I need to spend time on other things too. Should go out and start on the groundbreaker but it's freezing cold, pouring rain and that doesn't really fill me with motivation. BUT - 14 weeks..... OMG...


----------



## aquariumreef

Had to restart the ice cream... AGAIN!


----------



## Headless

The man of the house has put a huge leg of lamb in the oven and it already smells rather nice. Roast Lamb, roast potatoes & carrots, steamed broccoli, peas & corn smothered in rich brown gravy. I think I'll pass on dessert. Is it wine-o'clock yet?


----------



## aquariumreef

That sounds tasty Headless. :want:


----------



## Headless

I'll save you a plate - or better still - torture you with a photograph later....


----------



## Headless

Pity we don't have smellevision really - it smells amazing!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Headless said:


> Is it wine-o'clock yet?


:jol:Hey Headless? The real magic of Wine 'O Clock is that it happens whenever you decide to uncork that bottle! (and with the time difference between you and I you can best believe we've got it going pretty much around the clock!)


----------



## Copchick

How people went to their calendars and counted?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Hey Headless? The real magic of Wine 'O Clock is that it happens whenever you decide to uncork that bottle! (and with the time difference between you and I you can best believe we've got it going pretty much around the clock!)


Agreed. When do you start?? Please don't tell me in the morning. 

HEADLESS: what do you know about this wine?


----------



## debbie5

I've never had lamb.

I did score a nice chicken at 69 cents a pound, and 8 pints of blueberries at $1.99 each. No more money left to spend 'til next Friday. It's 1930 all over again.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

If you have sugar and yeast, you could turn the blueberries into homemade wine and sell it to drunkie neighbors.

Re-reading that, I realize that I have to stop hanging around convicted felons all day at work. I'm starting to figure out how they do things now.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> Agreed. When do you start?? Please don't tell me in the morning


:jol: Hey Sweetheart? I bet I start later than you start on your beer! LOL
and it depends on the day....most days a glass of wine with dinner if it fits And you just don't know the goofballs I have to deal with every day...(and yes....I know they are called customers....) But on the weekends? More relaxed rules. I love Grey Goose and fruit juice while lounging in the pool when it is wicked hot outside...

Edit: Hey? Sorry LordH, that sounded catty... Didn't mean it...sorry..,


----------



## Hairazor

Headless said:


> The man of the house has put a huge leg of lamb in the oven and it already smells rather nice. Roast Lamb, roast potatoes & carrots, steamed broccoli, peas & corn smothered in rich brown gravy. I think I'll pass on dessert. Is it wine-o'clock yet?


I was perfectly happy with my juicy hamburger till I saw this. Now I will need the wine to make me feel better. Heehee!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just got this email and had to share with the demented folks here:

Dear Tide

I am writing to say what an excellent product you have. I've used it all of my married life, as my Mom always told me it was the best. Now that I am in my fifties I find it even better! In fact, about a month ago, I spilled some red wine on my new white blouse. My inconsiderate and uncaring husband started to belittle me about how clumsy I was, and generally started becoming a pain in the neck. 

One thing led to another and somehow I ended up with his blood on my new white blouse! I grabbed my bottle of Tide with bleach alternative, to my surprise and satisfaction, all of the stains came out! In fact, the stains came out so well the detectives who came by yesterday told me that the DNA tests on my blouse were negative. 

Then my attorney called and said that I was no longer considered a suspect in the disappearance of my husband. What a relief! Going through menopause is bad enough without being a murder suspect!

I thank you, once again, for having a great product.

Well, gotta go. I have to write to the Hefty bag people.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hahahahahahaha! That was amazing!


----------



## debbie5

Neighbors at it again...police are on their way...I'm going to see if I can finally get Mrs. Drunkie arrested... I doubt it will happen, cuz Mr. Drunkie worked for the city before retiring on disability...so he can play golf 4 times a week with his "bad back". My hubby is gonna have a heart attack from all this.its nuts. I now cannot even be in my own yard without them yelling at me.


----------



## Hairazor

Debbie5, good luck


----------



## RoxyBlue

That just sucks, Deb. Why do some people have to be so miserable?


----------



## graveyardmaster

debbie5 said:


> Neighbors at it again...police are on their way...I'm going to see if I can finally get Mrs. Drunkie arrested... I doubt it will happen, cuz Mr. Drunkie worked for the city before retiring on disability...so he can play golf 4 times a week with his "bad back". My hubby is gonna have a heart attack from all this.its nuts. I now cannot even be in my own yard without them yelling at me.


omg debs im sorry to hear you have bad neighbours huh,dig your heels in debs and i hope you get a result out of this once in for all,yes we have the same society over here debs drunks on disability with bad backs it sucks,stand your ground with them debs,its your garden you should not have to be scared to sit in your own garden,good luck!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hung out a bit again today at The Bates......so looking forward to this season. So much new cool stuff & scares, it's going to be a season to remember.


----------



## debbie5

No arrest.


----------



## Zurgh

5 more blank masks drying... other projects, as well...


----------



## Zurgh

Deb, did ya' file a complaint?


----------



## Spooky1

When we were doing a little cleaning in my mom's basement yesterday, I found an old army trench coat that was my fathers. I think it may look good on a future scarecrow.


----------



## Spooky1

TCM is showing the Original "The Blob" tonight at 11pm.  Set the DVRs!


----------



## aquariumreef

And there's a Taboo marathon on right now!


----------



## autumnghost

4 more days of 100+ degree days coming up. Oh goody


----------



## debbie5

Dear Lord..my monitor throws off so much heat, it's hearted up the whole dining room. Nice in winter, yuck now. 
Granted, it's not very "Martha" to have a pc in the dining room, but it makes for non-naughty searches on the internet by my kids, and lots of interaction and chatting as we play WoW.


----------



## Zurgh

Dry heat + fan = Mache drying wonderland... on that note, refilling molds...


----------



## aquariumreef

A classy meal of homemade salmon roe :3


----------



## Dark Angel 27

that sucks Debbie! Isn't there something you can do to stop the maddness?


----------



## Zurgh

I need to finish something.. anything...


----------



## debbie5

Dark Angel 27 said:


> that sucks Debbie! Isn't there something you can do to stop the maddness?


Yes, but I'd be arrested for it.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

Ok Ok, I don't feel so bad about all this heat now.


----------



## Headless

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Hey Headless? The real magic of Wine 'O Clock is that it happens whenever you decide to uncork that bottle! (and with the time difference between you and I you can best believe we've got it going pretty much around the clock!)


They do say that a pub is open somewhere in the world every minute..... LOL



Lord Homicide said:


> ..........HEADLESS: what do you know about this wine?


I know NOTHING about it LH but with a label like that it's GOT to be good hasn't it?



debbie5 said:


> I've never had lamb......


Oh Debbie you don't know what you are missing - slowly cooked it is absolutely delicious.



Hairazor said:


> I was perfectly happy with my juicy hamburger till I saw this. Now I will need the wine to make me feel better. Heehee!


LOL there is that wine again.....



RoxyBlue said:


> Just got this email and had to share with the demented folks here:
> 
> Dear Tide..................


LOL funny



debbie5 said:


> Neighbors at it again...police are on their way...I'm going to see if I can finally get Mrs. Drunkie arrested... I doubt it will happen, cuz Mr. Drunkie worked for the city before retiring on disability...so he can play golf 4 times a week with his "bad back". My hubby is gonna have a heart attack from all this.its nuts. I now cannot even be in my own yard without them yelling at me.


Oh dear - I hope this nightmare comes to a close sometime soon Debbie.

Quite a sad day at work today - my boss lost his mother this past weekend. He is heading off overseas for a month for a vacation next week (to the US actually) so while it's sad - I'm glad that it happened in time for him to make all the arrangements and still be able to take the time to get away.


----------



## aquariumreef

I talked to the most disgusting, class-less, idiot in the world today.


People like that just make me angry.

Edit: This guy's just plain white trash.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Headless said:


> I know NOTHING about it LH but with a label like that it's GOT to be good hasn't it?


It's not bad. I've had three of them. It's cheap over here (approx $5 a bottle). Only reason I even tried it was it wasn't a CA wine and the skeleton label


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> It's not bad. I've had three of them. It's cheap over here (approx $5 a bottle). Only reason I even tried it was it wasn't a CA wine and the skeleton label


:jol:Okay....I'm intrigued.....where do you find this wine LordH? It might be a nice bottle to add to my Halloween party list. I already use Vampire ($10) & Ghost Pines ($25) wine for the party but I am always looking for new labels and decent yet not expensive wines to serve.(you knew I would ask didn't you?)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Okay....I'm intrigued.....where do you find this wine LordH? It might be a nice bottle to add to my Halloween party list. I already use Vampire ($10) & Ghost Pines ($25) wine for the party but I am always looking for new labels and decent yet not expensive wines to serve.(you knew I would ask didn't you?)


Trader Joes. They've got other wines too. I also bought the one below and told my fiancee that this was us. I'm "grinning and bearing" it while she bitches me out. lol. She thought it was kind of funny - I'm blessed that she has a sense of humor.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Raise your hand if you do this - if you want to get motivated to clean the house, invite someone over

Today my motivation is having someone in to tune the piano. The two rooms at the end of the house where the piano sits are now dusted and vacuumed - woot!


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Raise your hand if you do this - if you want to get motivated to clean the house, invite someone over
> 
> Today my motivation is having someone in to tune the piano. The two rooms at the end of the house where the piano sits are now dusted and vacuumed - woot!


That's me...


----------



## Death's Door

Hello Peeps!!! Hosted the Jersey Devil M&T at my homestead last Saturday. Enjoyed everyone's company and had a great time. Even when everyone left, I hung out in the yard and worked on things until 6:30 p.m. Felt good to make some progress with my tombstone and props.

This week hosting the annual Pokeno Toga Party with the ladies. Will start to decorate with dining room with my "Animal House" posters and decor.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

It's with deep regret that i must report....a dark and dangerous creature walked into my garage of evil and....destroyed two pieces of furniture from the Pixie House. The bed and the table. ugh...I can't do anything about it till after I get back from MI :crykin: *sob*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Might the dark and dangerous creature be of the canine persuasion, DA?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

RoxyBlue said:


> Raise your hand if you do this - if you want to get motivated to clean the house, invite someone over
> 
> Today my motivation is having someone in to tune the piano. The two rooms at the end of the house where the piano sits are now dusted and vacuumed - woot!


It's one of the only way our house gets cleaned anymore!


----------



## aquariumreef

I have a nice big chicken to cook.


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> Raise your hand if you do this - if you want to get motivated to clean the house, invite someone over
> 
> Today my motivation is having someone in to tune the piano. The two rooms at the end of the house where the piano sits are now dusted and vacuumed - woot!


I'm guilty of that too! Just last week I had a friend over for dinner and did the same thing.


----------



## N. Fantom

My lights went out in the middle of my parents trying to sell our dinning room table. hehe, now i get to come out of my bedroom (my parents banished me to it). Now i'm in all black, being creepy and pulling some small pranks on our "guests. Mwahahahaha.
*DramaticClapofThunder*


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Might the dark and dangerous creature be of the canine persuasion, DA?


*sob* yes!


----------



## Spooky1

Lord Homicide said:


> Trader Joes. They've got other wines too. I also bought the one below and told my fiancee that this was us. I'm "grinning and bearing" it while she bitches me out. lol. She thought it was kind of funny - I'm blessed that she has a sense of humor.


I bought this Pinot Noir for a Halloween party (I liked the name) a few years back and now get it for ourselves since it's very good and inexpensive too.

PinotEvil by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> Trader Joes. They've got other wines too. I also bought the one below and told my fiancee that this was us. I'm "grinning and bearing" it while she bitches me out. lol. She thought it was kind of funny - I'm blessed that she has a sense of humor.


Nice to see she has you properly trained! LOl!!!!


----------



## Gorylovescene

**Mini-rant!**Some days, like today, working in Healthcare fills me with stabby rage. Then I remind myself that I got a degree in Music(which is only marginally more useful than a degree in Philosophy), and I grudgingly lie in the bed which I have made .**End Rant**
p.s. Immersing myself in the HauntForum is my worktime happy place


----------



## aquariumreef

Stuffed with onion and lemon, basted with those one herbs that I can never remember the name of and thyme, as well as some fresh lavender and a splash of sweet red wine. On top of potatoes, onion, garlic, more lavender, and lemon juice. Cooking it nice and slow and basting it regularly.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Headless said:


> OMG 14 weeks until my party........ groan.......... I have so much to do.
> 
> Spent another few hours in the shed. Got an old cabinet that was white (well white and dirty) cleaned up, painted black, drybrushed white and looking perfect to hold an array of weird bottles and other "witchy" things. Did the first aging coat of paint/water spraying on the final tombstone for this year (the two new ones plus 3 from last year will do me for this year). I promised myself I wouldn't try to do more than that - I need to spend time on other things too. Should go out and start on the groundbreaker but it's freezing cold, pouring rain and that doesn't really fill me with motivation. BUT - 14 weeks..... OMG...


I hope you are taking a video diary of all this or pictures or some sort of visual record because I'd love to see it. I think you are going to end up with an awesome party and I'd love to see it from start to finish!!


----------



## Hairazor

aquariumreef said:


> Stuffed with onion and lemon, basted with those one herbs that I can never remember the name of and thyme, as well as some fresh lavender and a splash of sweet red wine. On top of potatoes, onion, garlic, more lavender, and lemon juice. Cooking it nice and slow and basting it regularly.


AR, you'll make a great catch if you keep cooking like that!


----------



## Gorylovescene

aquariumreef said:


> Stuffed with onion and lemon, basted with those one herbs that I can never remember the name of and thyme, as well as some fresh lavender and a splash of sweet red wine. On top of potatoes, onion, garlic, more lavender, and lemon juice. Cooking it nice and slow and basting it regularly.


Umm- that looks and sounds amazing. I bet it will smell even better!


----------



## RoxyBlue

When you haven't been on the exercise bike for a few weeks, you can really tell how out of shape you've gotten the first time you get back on it.


----------



## aquariumreef

Hah, thanks you two, it smells soooo good.


----------



## dead hawk

sounds great babe out did yourself


----------



## Copchick

Okay, when will the fireworks end?! Poor Jack (the dog) is stressed. I ordered the Thundershirt, not here yet. I've even tried putting cotton in his ears, didn't work, but was comical. Maybe until the Thundershirt arrives, I'll wrap a tight t-shirt around him.


----------



## aquariumreef

dead hawk said:


> sounds great babe out did yourself


 Thanks!


----------



## aquariumreef

:3


----------



## Evil Queen

Looks good enough to eat.


----------



## aquariumreef

:googly: I feel fat now.


----------



## debbie5

Vistaprint (website) has lawn signs FREE and other very cheaply priced stuff. I have no connection to them...just wanted to pass the info along.You can make your own sign and add text or upload your own design..here's some Ween stuff (warning, checkout is a pain, as they keep trying to get you to buy more...shipping on the "free" sign is $6):

http://www.vistaprint.com/gallery/E...lloween.aspx?filter=9:10013||1&xnav=popsearch


----------



## aquariumreef

I was very hyped up to get a free bumper sticker until I realized I have to spend $5 for shipping. -_-


----------



## debbie5

AR- try not basting the bird. I found it makes no difference. Looks yummy! I made a chickie yesterday, too!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Anyone know where I can buy lighting gels fairly cheap, or even happen to know of a tutorial on how to make them?


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> AR- try not basting the bird. I found it makes no difference. Looks yummy! I made a chickie yesterday, too!


Hmm, never thought of that! :ninja:


----------



## Headless

PrettyGhoul said:


> I hope you are taking a video diary of all this or pictures or some sort of visual record because I'd love to see it. I think you are going to end up with an awesome party and I'd love to see it from start to finish!!


Sort of PrettyGhoul - I've commandeered my own thread in the showroom Headless Creations for 2012

Must be the night for Chicken - we are having chicken fillets with capsicum & onion simmered in orange juice served with a fresh garden salad - let me tell you - it's delicious. And as a special birthday treat I'm having my very favourite Christmas Pudding - which while I realise it isn't Christmas it is too good to only have once a year. Ahhhh yes - another year older........


----------



## aquariumreef

That sounds delishious Headless!

I'm eating salmon roe for a midnight snack. 








/classy


----------



## aquariumreef

http://www.cultpens.com/acatalog/Graf-von-Faber-Castell-Intuition-Fountain-Pen-Black.html#a13809
WANT


----------



## Headless

Yeah I want a BMW as well AR but reality says no.


----------



## aquariumreef

Yep, that's life for ya. :/


----------



## Copchick

AR - Your chicken turned out looking pretty darn good! I bet it tasted wonderful too!


----------



## Blackrose1978

I am slowly dying!! This crappy dry weather with no rain in sight has sent my allergies to overdrive. I'm barely functioning yet I have lots of work to do since back to school is around the corner. Plus getting ready for garage sale this weekend and hauling and rearranging house. I swear I need extra days off from work just to get something done around here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Anyone know where I can buy lighting gels fairly cheap, or even happen to know of a tutorial on how to make them?


You can buy inexpensive theater gels through Amazon.com. They list two suppliers that sell a four pack of the primary colors.

Your other option is to look for a theater supplier in your area. I expect you'll need to buy in some quantity if you go that route.


----------



## debbie5

if there are community theatres near you or bigger nightclubs, they will often throw out gels that tear. If you put in a call & ask them to save them in a pile for you, you can still use them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Good advice, too. I got a couple gels (which was all I needed) a few years ago from a friend who did tech work for local theaters.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> if there are community theatres near you or bigger nightclubs, they will often throw out gels that tear. If you put in a call & ask them to save them in a pile for you, you can still use them.


That's actually a great idea. I'll have to look into it. All I really need is a green, red, and blue.

**EDIT**
My wife just came home from the grocery store with 2 6 packs of my favorite beer. Blue Moon Harvest Moon (The Fall Seasonal Blend). nomnomnom I will definitely be building a prop tonight!


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> My wife just came home from the grocery store with 2 6 packs of my favorite beer. Blue Moon Harvest Moon (The Fall Seasonal Blend). nomnomnom I will definitely be building a prop tonight!


Good woman


----------



## Hauntiholik

Christian Bale in town visiting victims of shooting


----------



## aquariumreef

If people get dishes done here, I might make taffy today. :ninja:


----------



## Copchick

Sorry guys, I really I hogged the Fun & Games posts. Just moving my way closer to "Ho" status and having fun while I"m doing it.


----------



## aquariumreef

Copchick said:


> Sorry guys, I really I hogged the Fun & Games posts. Just moving my way closer to "Ho" status and having fun while I"m doing it.


Holy cow that's a lot of posts! :googly:

Snacks


----------



## Hairazor

AR, the master of presentation.


----------



## aquariumreef

:blushes: Thanks!


----------



## debbie5

I just froze 12 pints of the most delicious blueberries...they were super cheap at the store. A cold front came in and it's lovely outside...if I wasn't so tired at 11:30 pm, I'd bake cookies in the evening coolness. Maybe tomorrow morning: fresh apple cookies. No butter needed so they are easy on the budget and a soft cookie..with ICING. Nommy-nomnom.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dammit, Deb, now I'm hungry


----------



## debbie5

LOL. Definitely a baking day tomorrow...roasting another chicken, making soup out of the old one....apple cookies for us & a blueberry buckle for my grandma in the nursing home. Might do corn muffins to go with the soup...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

What a night. First, my partner disappears ( known this guy since we started two years ago. He broke down on his way home last night in an area with no phone reception. He's okay now, though.) then while doing a random security check, I find a 7 inch knife inside the prison. I work at a work release facility. We hardly ever have fights, because these guys are trying to go home to their families. Even when we do, other inmates usually get it broken up before officers can get there. I've worked here for 2 years, and been involved in breaking up three fights, with only 1 use of force investigation. Who would want or need a knife inside a prison where there are hardly ever any fights? Then my supervisor acts like he's ticked off that I reported the weapon to him. If ya don't like your job, buddy, clock out and kick rocks. You get paid almost double what I do to have things reported to you. Earn your paycheck. But I digress. I have earned the 2 beers I will drink tonight.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Moved a few sprinkler heads, dug out some planting beds, put in a few plantings and laid about one and a half tons of flagstone and cobblestone in the yard yesterday. Looks like we have the makings of a nice rock garden and walkway around the garage. Tried to finish up the last few stones today and after the fifth one I picked up my back just said "no way". 

Lift with your legs they say, but "NO" I said—they were right. Will be waiting for the weekend to finish up I think :zombie:


----------



## Lord Homicide

What in God's name does nomnom mean??


----------



## Gorylovescene

It is an eating sound. For example, zombies nom flesh and brains. nomnomnom


----------



## aquariumreef

Or cats eating cheezeburgers. nomnomnom

Hipstairs say monmonmon though


----------



## Gorylovescene

Oh those silly hipster kids...


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Okay, today's back pain forgotten and trivialized. We have an older couple living across the street from us. The woman just fell out of bed and could not get up. Her husband came over to get my help and thankfully I was able to lift her up and get her into a chair and she is okay. So much for my complaining...


----------



## Lord Homicide

Gorylovescene said:


> It is an eating sound. For example, zombies nom flesh and brains. nomnomnom


Gotcha.


----------



## scareme

Copchick said:


> Sorry guys, I really I hogged the Fun & Games posts. Just moving my way closer to "Ho" status and having fun while I"m doing it.


If it makes you feel any better, I already think you're a Ho.



Sawtooth Jack said:


> Lift with your legs they say, but "NO" I said-they were right. Will be waiting for the weekend to finish up I think :zombie:


Every once in awhile "they" are right. Don't hurt yourself.



Sawtooth Jack said:


> Okay, today's back pain forgotten and trivialized. We have an older couple living across the street from us. The woman just fell out of bed and could not get up. Her husband came over to get my help and thankfully I was able to lift her up and get her into a chair and she is okay. So much for my complaining...


That makes you my hero of the day!


----------



## scareme

Hauntiholik said:


> Christian Bale in town visiting victims of shooting


As soon as I saw that today I had to call my son. He's a big Christian Bale fan. We have had the discussion that I think Bale needs to learn some manners. After seeing what he did on his own, I told my son he's right. Mr. Bale is indeed a good man with a kind heart. I'm impressed and I stand corrected.


----------



## aquariumreef

I opened one of those umbrellas that expand the handle and the top of it shot off and hit my sister and then opened up. -_-


----------



## Gorylovescene

Today I made a lady-wraith-doll-type-thing for the mini Mausoleum I am building for my best friend's Halloween present. She isn't *quite* finished yet, but she's getting there!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Okay, today's back pain forgotten and trivialized. We have an older couple living across the street from us. The woman just fell out of bed and could not get up. Her husband came over to get my help and thankfully I was able to lift her up and get her into a chair and she is okay. So much for my complaining...


:jol:I am with Scareme on this one! Sawtooth, you are my hero for the day too! Just that small act of kindness is what I needed to hear to know that there are still really wonderful people in this world. It amazes me that such a large portion of those wonderful people also turn out to be forum members! You are a great man Sawtooth!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

That's awesome Sawtooth! Great people like you deserve a call out.


----------



## Hairazor

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Okay, today's back pain forgotten and trivialized. We have an older couple living across the street from us. The woman just fell out of bed and could not get up. Her husband came over to get my help and thankfully I was able to lift her up and get her into a chair and she is okay. So much for my complaining...


YAY Sawtooth!!


----------



## Copchick

To Sawtooth - it never ceases to amaze me that there are special people out there who will do anything they can to help another human being. It may be a small act of kindness, but that couple will be forever appreciative for the good person you are.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Sorry guys, I really I hogged the Fun & Games posts. Just moving my way closer to "Ho" status and having fun while I"m doing it.


Don't be ashamed... I did the same thing - some call it cheating around here. Hehe


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

It's so hot my dogs don't want to go outside today.

And some idiot has decided to debate me on facebook. All because I posted a picture defending the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## aquariumreef

LERK WHERT I FERND!
http://ermahgerd.jmillerdesign.com/#!/translate


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I think most, if not all of the folks out here would have done the same thing. It was no trouble really, and I was posting it only to make light of my earlier complaint about back pain given what some others have to deal with! They've been wonderful neighbors and it has been tough to watch them age so much over the past few years. 

Make the most out of every day and thanks for the kind words, they are appreciated but not needed!


----------



## aquariumreef

If you're looking for a fun time, look at the comments in Yahoo! News articles. :googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I'm outside working on my lawnmower (replacing throttle cable) and this very official looking Crown Vic pulls up. It's a code enforcement guy from the city, here to tell me that I need to mow my lawn. Um, hello, I'm fixing the lawn mower so that I can. He was semi-polite about it, and informed me that I had 1 week to get my lawn mowed or he would have to give me a citation for a code infraction. I explained as nicely as I am able (harsh tongued military guy here) that as soon as I finish getting the new cable put onto my mower, my plan is to do exactly that. I really wanted to look at him and ask if it looked like I was baking cookies, though. Can't wait to see what this guy has to say to me in October...


----------



## Zurgh

Darkness seems to be infusing me to a great extent... perhaps I should move my focus from beautiful to horrific...


----------



## debbie5

aquariumreef said:


> LERK WHERT I FERND!
> http://ermahgerd.jmillerdesign.com/#!/translate


hahahhaahahahaaaaa!! luv it! Now, I want to sing the Swedish chef's theme song!

Bio...you should have waved your hands a la Carrol Merrill and displayed the lawn mower, saying "See? me fixey uppie.." 
Derp! Wait..didn't you move? Is this at a new house??


----------



## Blackrose1978

I bought the cutest thing for me and my boys today. They are call Zumbies Walking Thread. They are little zombie dolls on keychains with trading cards. There is 12 to collect! I'm gonna try for all 12 but they didn't have all 12 instock


----------



## Wethier

Drawing a blank


----------



## aquariumreef

Well I have all but two parts of the score printed, and then the printer runs out of toner. -_-

TWO PAGES LEFT! WHY COULDN'T YOU JUST STRETCH????????


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> Bio...you should have waved your hands a la Carrol Merrill and displayed the lawn mower, saying "See? me fixey uppie.."
> Derp! Wait..didn't you move? Is this at a new house??


This is at the new house. I patiently explained to the man that I was repairing the mower, and that at least my front lawn would be mowed before the sun set, but only if I were able to complete the mower repairs. Most of my neighbors are older couples with grandchildren who come and cut their lawns. I'm sure I have somehow offended one of my neighbors, due to my lack of gossip-worthy behavior so far. They just don't realize yet that I'll be the talk of the neighborhood come October. (Insert maniacal laughter here)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, front yard is mowed, sun is down. Beer is cold, and the prop shop is calling my name. later folks!


----------



## N. Fantom

Well now i'm depressed. I just watched a series of videos on the Six Flags Haunted castle fire, news articles about the CO shooting, the thread about Dave the Dead's son, plus my cousins girl friend just lost her baby.


----------



## debbie5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Well, front yard is mowed, sun is down. Beer is cold, and the prop shop is calling my name. later folks!


Might I suggest you mow in a thong from now on?

I don't understand the whole "I'm old now so I can be grumpy & miserable" thing. I don't care if you are 19 or 90...no one has a free pass to being a grouch. Granted , you might feel like poop when you are old, but...who the hell turns people in for their lawn?? WOW. Is it a gated community or has the dreaded HOA?? 
What a nice "Welcome to the neighborhood!! " Oh yeah...at Ween, they will crap themselves.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

BioHazardCustoms said:


> This is at the new house. I patiently explained to the man that I was repairing the mower, and that at least my front lawn would be mowed before the sun set, but only if I were able to complete the mower repairs. Most of my neighbors are older couples with grandchildren who come and cut their lawns. I'm sure I have somehow offended one of my neighbors, due to my lack of gossip-worthy behavior so far. They just don't realize yet that I'll be the talk of the neighborhood come October. (Insert maniacal laughter here)


*joins bio in the maniacal laughter*

I should start a betting pool. How many people are gonna start complaining about your set up the first week of October! Any one else wanna add to the pool?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## aquariumreef

Oh thats classy.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

...yep. I should say so!


----------



## Copchick

I love that picture!!!


----------



## Copchick

debbie5 said:


> Might I suggest you mow in a thong from now on?QUOTE]
> 
> This will definately get your gossip worthy status going!
> 
> My back yard is a hill which I hate mowing. Front and side doesn't bother me but that backyard, ugh! The grass is well over two feet high, surprised I haven't gotten a vist from the Building Inspector. Oh well...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> Might I suggest you mow in a thong from now on?
> 
> I don't understand the whole "I'm old now so I can be grumpy & miserable" thing. I don't care if you are 19 or 90...no one has a free pass to being a grouch. Granted , you might feel like poop when you are old, but...who the hell turns people in for their lawn?? WOW. Is it a gated community or has the dreaded HOA??
> What a nice "Welcome to the neighborhood!! " Oh yeah...at Ween, they will crap themselves.


Well, no one will ever have to worry about me mowing my lawn in a thong. Not even if I lost a bet. Slightly intoxicated? Maybe. In a thong? Not a chance.

It's not a gated community and there's no HOA(Thank God) but there is a grouchy old SOB on the corner across from my house that stares daggers at me any time I'm in my front yard. I've never been anything but polite, but from the things other neighbors have told me, he's just one of those people who hate everything. Ok, I can't help you if you're just an old grouch. :finger:

DA, I'm betting he calls at least twice in October. Not gonna slow me down, though.


----------



## Headless

BioHazardCustoms said:


> ....... Then my supervisor acts like he's ticked off that I reported the weapon to him. If ya don't like your job, buddy, clock out and kick rocks. You get paid almost double what I do to have things reported to you. Earn your paycheck. But I digress. I have earned the 2 beers I will drink tonight.


Well they do say things come in threes - and regardless of the paycheck - there are lots of people out there who just want to fly under the radar with their job and not have to actually do it. I know one or two myself.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> ......... I really wanted to look at him and ask if it looked like I was baking cookies, though. Can't wait to see what this guy has to say to me in October...


You've been having an interesting week Bio!

Sawtooth - that was a lovely thing you did to help. Many people would make some lame excuse and not want to get involved.

Really tired tonight - its been a looooooooooooong week. Glad tomorrow is Friday and there is nothing planned for the weekend.


----------



## aquariumreef

I am sleepy.


----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> What a night. First, my partner disappears ( known this guy since we started two years ago. He broke down on his way home last night in an area with no phone reception. He's okay now, though.) then while doing a random security check, I find a 7 inch knife inside the prison. I work at a work release facility. We hardly ever have fights, because these guys are trying to go home to their families. Even when we do, other inmates usually get it broken up before officers can get there. I've worked here for 2 years, and been involved in breaking up three fights, with only 1 use of force investigation. Who would want or need a knife inside a prison where there are hardly ever any fights? Then my supervisor acts like he's ticked off that I reported the weapon to him. If ya don't like your job, buddy, clock out and kick rocks. You get paid almost double what I do to have things reported to you. Earn your paycheck. But I digress. I have earned the 2 beers I will drink tonight.


I had missed this before.

You know, the reason I had taken the promotional exam was because I looked at some of these supervisors and thought that I could do a way better job than they could. Whether it was making a decision, handling their subordinates, or just do their job, I knew I could be better than some of them. Indecisiveness really irks me to no end.

My advice to you is you better study hard for that promotional exam in November. Show them you can do a better job than those bad or subpar supervisors. In between your grass cutting, crack open those books!


----------



## RoxyBlue

N. Fantom said:


> Well now i'm depressed. I just watched a series of videos on the Six Flags Haunted castle fire, news articles about the CO shooting, the thread about Dave the Dead's son, plus my cousins girl friend just lost her baby.


Sometimes it seems as if bad things show up in waves, doesn't it?


----------



## Hairazor

N. Fantom said:


> Well now i'm depressed. I just watched a series of videos on the Six Flags Haunted castle fire, news articles about the CO shooting, the thread about Dave the Dead's son, plus my cousins girl friend just lost her baby.


Oh N. Fantom, sorry it has affected you so but that just means you have a feeling heart. Prayers to all involved.


----------



## debbie5

feeling anxious as 8 year old is away at summer camp, & high winds/tornado might come through later...yikes...


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> feeling anxious as 8 year old is away at summer camp, & high winds/tornado might come through later...yikes...


Sending a mother's hug your way debbie. It's hard feeling helpless when it comes to our kids.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm sure someone at the summer camp has a method of checking the weather forecast, deb. If it starts looking too bad, they'll give you a call and bring the kids home, I would assume.


----------



## Draik41895

near 3 hours last night in photoshop and now i have to do it all over agin because it didnt save...


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm going to be a cookie baking machine this weekend. It doesn't sound like much but I want the Aurora police department to know that I appreciate their prompt actions that saved lives last Friday morning. 

I knew two people who were there for the midnight showing and thankfully they weren't injured but they are traumatized.

I don't have funds for any gifts (what would you buy for 700 employees at three stations anyway?) but I have ingredients in my pantry!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

That's awesome, Haunti!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're a good woman, Haunti. That's a thoughtful gesture that I'm sure will be appreciated.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Hauntiholik said:


> I'm going to be a cookie baking machine this weekend. It doesn't sound like much but I want the Aurora police department to know that I appreciate their prompt actions that saved lives last Friday morning.
> 
> I knew two people who were there for the midnight showing and thankfully they weren't injured but they are traumatized.
> 
> I don't have funds for any gifts (what would you buy for 700 employees at three stations anyway?) but I have ingredients in my pantry!


:jol:Wow! You are super kind to do that! Everyone appreciates home made goodies.....it shows that you really care and that you are taking time away from your life to show them the love. Very thoughtful and very giving of you Haunti!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I grew up in Aurora and the whole community is trying to find ways to help in some way.
People have signed up to donate blood.

Two of the hospitals are waving charges for the uninsured.

A was mother buying a dress to bury her daughter in and two total strangers stepped in and purchased the dress.

People are providing new baby items for Hugo Medley.

Some children are have set up a lemonade stand to make money for the victims fund.

Day by day people are stepping up to help any way they can.


----------



## Hairazor

Very thoughtful of you Haunti. All gestures big and small will surely be appreciated.


----------



## Evil Queen

Bless your good heart Haunti.


----------



## Spooky1

Haunti, it's heartening to hear how the community is coming together for the victims and all those affected. I think it's great that you're making cookies to give to the police department. You are a good lady.


----------



## dead hawk

well haunts thats nice of you little do people know it is the fact cops like cookies not dough nuts lol


----------



## debbie5

Storm slipped south of us...not even a measurable amount of rain, and definately no winds. Kiddo is fine.


----------



## aquariumreef

I had a very nice (warmish) day on the lake. :3


----------



## aquariumreef

Oh gawd I am burnt on my arms face and neck.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

Whoever invented the air conditioner as we know it should get some kind of medal.


----------



## Wethier

Why does my kid have the energy to run like a nut until I ask him to clean up his mess - then he's tired.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

dead hawk said:


> well haunts thats nice of you little do people know it is the fact cops like cookies not dough nuts lol


Most of the cops I know won't eat anything that isn't very healthy for them.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RIP- My hot glue gun. It has fallen into shadow....and to pieces. The evil and dark creature tore the cord out...*sniff* I found it in the yard.... :crykin: I don't even know how she got to it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 27 is Take Your Pants for a Walk Day. Today I am talking an old pair of jeans for a walk.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So, after an hour and a half of trying to go back to sleep after the world's most cheerful telemarketer called and woke me up, I have decided to stop trying. For a chipper person, that is the rudest woman I have ever met. UGH!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^and that's why God invented answering machines

I'm the one who usually answers the phone here at work, so I regularly have to deal with telemarketers. I know they're just trying to make a living, so I do try to be polite and stick to a "Thank you, but we're not interested". Some of them, though, get very aggressive and won't take "no" for an answer, in which case I employ the Complimentary Dial Tone maneuver


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

If the telephone rings, I wake up. I was a member of a rapid deployment brigade for almost 14 years. The telephone is better than any alarm clock ever invented, at least for me. I normally turn off the ringer on the phone in our bedroom, but the one in the kitchen right down the hall rings just loud enough to wake me, I guess.

I also deal with a lot of telemarketers, because my loving wife signs up for a lot of crap. I'm known for trying twice to let them know politely that I am not interested, then asking to speak to their supervisor, at which point I explain that I wish to be placed onto their company's "Do Not Call" list, and that I will seek legal recourse if my home is contacted by their company again. I'm not going to waste my time trying to sue a company for cold calling me, but they don't know that, so I hardly ever hear back from them.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Are there some members that have auto posting functions or bots? Some folks, it seems, respond like clockwork to some of the games and welcome threads. Crazy

EDIT: I understand there are areas that tell you new members, birthdays, etc...


----------



## debbie5

RoxyBlue said:


> July 27 is Take Your Pants for a Walk Day. Today I am talking an old pair of jeans for a walk.


I read this as "Take Your Pants Off At Work Day"... I need a nap.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LH, birthdays are listed on the calendar for those who've elected to have that information appear. On the main page, birthdays for the day and the newest member registering will show up near the bottom of the page.

People who respond like clockwork to games and the welcome threads either have no life or are seriously slacking off at work:googly: No bots or autoposting needed.

Okay, somewhat seriously, during part of the year, posting related to actual prop builds and haunts tends to drop off a bit as folks relax temporarily from the pre-Halloween frenzy of getting everything in order for the big day and post-Halloween huge sigh of relief. The presence of the non-Halloween threads such as the games helps keep interest in the forum active during the quieter times of the year. Also, for many people, there is a hugely social aspect to belonging to this forum. Being able to meet people and interact, even if only through the virtual means of an online forum, makes people feel connected with others of like interests.


----------



## debbie5

Lord Homicide said:


> Are there some members that have auto posting functions or bots? Some folks, it seems, respond like clockwork to some of the games and welcome threads. Crazy
> 
> EDIT: I understand there are areas that tell you new members, birthdays, etc...


Uhhhh..I AM the bot. I have no life. LOL...


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Deb, that reminds me of this scene from Austin Powers - "Bring in the FemBOTS!"


----------



## scareme

Hauntiholik said:


> I grew up in Aurora and the whole community is trying to find ways to help in some way.
> People have signed up to donate blood.
> 
> Two of the hospitals are waving charges for the uninsured.
> 
> A was mother buying a dress to bury her daughter in and two total strangers stepped in and purchased the dress.
> 
> People are providing new baby items for Hugo Medley.
> 
> Some children are have set up a lemonade stand to make money for the victims fund.
> 
> Day by day people are stepping up to help any way they can.


That just goes to show that for every one jackass there is in this world, there are hundreds and thousands of good people. And we will always out number them.


----------



## ladysherry

Here is where I request everyone's energy be sent to me at 6pm Texas time. I am testing for my brown belt in karate and currently am very nervous and its exhausting me.


----------



## Pumpkin5

ladysherry said:


> Here is where I request everyone's energy be sent to me at 6pm Texas time. I am testing for my brown belt in karate and currently am very nervous and its exhausting me.


:jol:Hey Lady S? You are going to kick that brown belt's butt! I just feel it! But I am sending you all my "Kung Fu" magic your way!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Have Hong Kong Phooey give you a pep talk!


----------



## Hairazor

Just wait and see all the energy we send your way, Ladysherry.


----------



## scareme

Why can't I have a bunny?

http://www.123exoticpet.com/content/english-angora-rabbit-rabbit-breeds


----------



## Evil Queen

I thought we were all lifeless souls around here.
Those bunnies look evil.


----------



## Pumpkin5

scareme said:


> Why can't I have a bunny?
> 
> http://www.123exoticpet.com/content/english-angora-rabbit-rabbit-breeds


:jol:Scare me, you should do get one!!! It looks like a mini abominable snowman!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Sorry Lady S. I'm ran out of energy today after wearing myself out. Who knew shopping could zap one's energy?


----------



## GothicCandle

scareme said:


> Why can't I have a bunny?
> 
> http://www.123exoticpet.com/content/english-angora-rabbit-rabbit-breeds


 awww so cute!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> Why can't I have a bunny?
> 
> http://www.123exoticpet.com/content/english-angora-rabbit-rabbit-breeds


Wonder if they're good eatin


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> Wonder if they're good eatin


:jol:Only LordH would say something like that. He is going for 'Shock & Awe'!


----------



## aquariumreef

That thing is pretty ugly.

Either way my arms are all gross and red, but it's also the closest thing to a tan all year as well.


----------



## Hauntiholik

wasabi soy almonds are addictive


----------



## Hauntiholik

Awesome! No. 78 Chevrolet Pays Tribute to Victims of Aurora Tragedy


----------



## Spooky1

Trying out my new galaxy S3 phone. So much better than my old BlackBerry (at least for getting onto the forum) .


----------



## autumnghost

What a difference a year makes. Zeus last summer ... and and this summer.


----------



## Spooky1

Puppies grow up so fast.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, Zeus is a BIG dog!


----------



## debbie5

"Being able to meet people and interact, even if only through the virtual means of an online forum, makes people feel connected with others of like interests."

Translation: we come here to Haunt Forum probably TOO much, because most of our in-real-life friends and relatives don't understand our whole "Hallloween obsession", as they call it...here, **WE** are the normal ones.


----------



## aquariumreef

Well I just come here caus of all the cool peoples.


----------



## debbie5

I think I picked up Athlete's foot at the pool...feet are kinda weird feeling...I have no clue where any meds are, and I cant run out to Ghetto Mart at midnight...last time I chanced that, it turns out there was a corpse in a car at the back of the market's parking lot with a bullet in its head....

I wonder if Monistat will work?? Hey, any orifice in a storm....


----------



## ladysherry

Ok. Back from my test. Thank you all for the energy. I am now a brown belt in tae kwan do. My ribs are sore but not enough to keep me from working on props tomorrow.


----------



## aquariumreef

Congrats ladysherry!

And Debbie, a quick fix would be to just chop the feet off! :googly:


----------



## debbie5

Monistat kinda worked, but the feet definitely are still on fire..yuck. How gross to have someone else's inviso-cooties on you.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My loving in-laws just bought me my first Arduino board for my birthday next Friday! Now to figure out how to make it do something by October.


----------



## Zurgh

Bold & delicious are the screams, they will be savored...


----------



## Headless

Hauntiholik said:


> I'm going to be a cookie baking machine this weekend. It doesn't sound like much but I want the Aurora police department to know that I appreciate their prompt actions that saved lives last Friday morning.





Hauntiholik said:


> I grew up in Aurora and the whole community is trying to find ways to help in some way.
> People have signed up to donate blood.
> Two of the hospitals are waving charges for the uninsured.
> A was mother buying a dress to bury her daughter in and two total strangers stepped in and purchased the dress.
> People are providing new baby items for Hugo Medley.
> Some children are have set up a lemonade stand to make money for the victims fund.
> Day by day people are stepping up to help any way they can.


In an otherwise nasty world - these two posts confirm my naive belief that man is basically good. Haunti that is a lovely gesture which I have no doubt will be greatly appreciated. It warms my heart to see good deeds in times of sadness and adversity.



Dark Angel 27 said:


> RIP- My hot glue gun. It has fallen into shadow....and to pieces. The evil and dark creature tore the cord out...*sniff* I found it in the yard.... :crykin: I don't even know how she got to it!


Ahhh dem doggies have a way of finding all sorts of things to chew. RIP hot glue gun.



RoxyBlue said:


> July 27 is Take Your Pants for a Walk Day. Today I am talking an old pair of jeans for a walk.





debbie5 said:


> I read this as "Take Your Pants Off At Work Day"... I need a nap.


ROFLMAO - Debbie - put down the wine glass.......... back away slowly........



ladysherry said:


> Here is where I request everyone's energy be sent to me at 6pm Texas time. I am testing for my brown belt in karate and currently am very nervous and its exhausting me.


Well I was going to write good luck but on reading down further I see congratulations are in order instead!!!



autumnghost said:


> What a difference a year makes. Zeus last summer ... and and this summer.


That's not a dog - that's a miniature pony!!!! LOL He sure did grow!!!!



debbie5 said:


> "Being able to meet people and interact, even if only through the virtual means of an online forum, makes people feel connected with others of like interests."
> 
> Translation: we come here to Haunt Forum probably TOO much, because most of our in-real-life friends and relatives don't understand our whole "Hallloween obsession", as they call it...here, **WE** are the normal ones.


Sad but true.

A nice quiet Saturday for us so I got stuck into the invitations and now have 30 finished with a few more components ready to just stick together. I've run out of red and brown cardstock so there won't be much more done until I do an order. But in all I think I'm probably about 3/4 done on my 60 invites. What a marathon. And here's me thinking this year's would be easier than last year........ yeah right.......

Last night we had a lovely meal out at a new Indian restaurant with my best friend and her hubby. We were thinking we'd make an early night of it meeting up at the restaurant at 6:30...... We didn't leave there until after 10:00 pm  Good fun though and the food was excellent so I think we'll be going back soon.


----------



## scarrycher

congrats ladysherry!


----------



## aquariumreef

Well, I liked it. 

You know, it amazes me how easy it is to talk to authors of my favorite books, and how funny they are as well!


----------



## autumnghost

RoxyBlue said:


> Damn, Zeus is a BIG dog!


Yep. He's 100+ pounds of all puppy. Still thinks he can sit in my lap. Too bad their manners don't grow at the same rate as their bodies.


----------



## debbie5

I am a slug today (*chewing on hosta leaf*). No energy. Must be the hangover from that Pepsi I had yesterday. Dang.


----------



## Vlad

I need to do something.


----------



## debbie5

Come on over. You can sand & prime my trim. ON THE DOORFRAMES, Naughty.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Congrats, sherry! Awesome accomplishment!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Ladysherry!


----------



## Pumpkin5

ladysherry said:


> Ok. Back from my test. Thank you all for the energy. I am now a brown belt in tae kwan do. My ribs are sore but not enough to keep me from working on props tomorrow.


:jol: The force is strong within you, grwasshoppa!


----------



## Hauntiholik

ladysherry said:


> Ok. Back from my test. Thank you all for the energy. I am now a brown belt in tae kwan do. My ribs are sore but not enough to keep me from working on props tomorrow.


Yea!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Vlad said:


> I need to do something.


I got some yard work you could finish up for me. Then it's steak on the grill time.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Had a blast at The Bates Motel & Haunted Hayride last night...........was asked to be an actor for a TV shoot/special to air this October.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Johnny Thunder said:


> Had a blast at The Bates Motel & Haunted Hayride last night...........was asked to be an actor for a TV shoot/special to air this October.


Congrats, JT! I'm so happy for you and how the acting gigs have worked out for you I know you'll keep us informed as to when we can expect to see you in all your horrific glory on TV:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

ladysherry said:


> Ok. Back from my test. Thank you all for the energy. I am now a brown belt in tae kwan do. My ribs are sore but not enough to keep me from working on props tomorrow.


Congrats Ladysherry!


----------



## debbie5

My 15 year old dragged me to Hell, aka "Huge-opolis Mall"..but at least I discovered that if I put the top of my hand over the very forceful air hand-dryer in the bathroom, the loose skin makes a hugely loud and accurate fart noise...which, of course, amused me to no end and made me crack up and and made everyone else waiting for a stall in the Clench Line pretend I wasn't there....which is de rigeur for my life......


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Today is a sad day, Serena has disappeared without a trace. My sister and I think she was stolen sometime this morning. We can't figure out how she got free, but now Molly, her playmate, is very depressed. :crykin:


----------



## PirateLady

sorry to hear DarkAngel... Huskies are bad for getting out of things and they are bad at directions too...maybe someone will find her and return her.... Hope things work out for you.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

debbie5 said:


> My 15 year old dragged me to Hell, aka "Huge-opolis Mall"..but at least I discovered that if I put the top of my hand over the very forceful air hand-dryer in the bathroom, the loose skin makes a hugely loud and accurate fart noise...which, of course, amused me to no end and made me crack up and and made everyone else waiting for a stall in the Clench Line pretend I wasn't there....which is de rigeur for my life......


That is the funniest thing I've read all week, I laughed out loud!


----------



## debbie5

OH, DA..I'm so sorry. I hope she just climbed the fence or something & will come home.


----------



## Copchick

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Today is a sad day, Serena has disappeared without a trace. My sister and I think she was stolen sometime this morning. We can't figure out how she got free, but now Molly, her playmate, is very depressed. :crykin:


Oh I surely hope she finds her way back home. Hopefully if someone finds her, they will have the decency to return her. It's frightful when your dog goes missing. My thoughts are with you for her safe return.



ladysherry said:


> Ok. Back from my test. Thank you all for the energy. I am now a brown belt in tae kwan do. My ribs are sore but not enough to keep me from working on props tomorrow.


Congratulations Ladysherry!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Da, I hope you get her back. Make sure to contact the local animal shelter incase she shows up there. Was she wearing a collar with ID tags?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear about Serena, DA. Huskies are notorious roamers, but hopefully she'll be found and returned.


----------



## Copchick

Drove to my camp last Thursday. It was the closest I've come to a tornado! It was storming so badly, lightning, thunder, etc. Had to pull over into a parking lot it was raining so bad, and the roads were covered with inches of water. I couldn't see out of my car with a wall of water on it and the hail was pelting it. I had to drive next to a building in the lot to seek shelter from the sideways rain, wind and hail. Very scary! Found out tornados did touch down just to the north and just to the south of Brookville, PA. 

Oh and I further enhanced my experience as a camp/property owner with a very yucky task. Found out today, what I had thought a few weeks ago was just a clog in the sewer pipe running to the septic, the pipe actually had broken underneath our house/camp. So I donned a garbage bag for protection (yes a yellow plastic dress) and crawled under the building in its 2 foot crawl space with that hot plastic dress, spiders and sh*t all over the place. Let's just say I got a feel for what Andy Dufresne went through in Shawshank Redemption. For now, it's fixed until I can get a plumber to make a permanent fix. Getting past that, nothing will bother me now!


----------



## Hairazor

So sorry DA, hope you get your Serena back OK.


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, didn't you have a pretty bad storm at your camp a month or so ago? Yikes! Love Shawshank Redemption but wouldn't want to experience his escape, or your clean up.


----------



## aquariumreef

I got grounded from my cameras for a week, the first time I've been grounded in several years I think. -_-

So I was sitting in the passenger seat of the car and we pulled up to a spot light and next to us is a old Afri-American lady sitting in her car. I thought it'd make a neat shot, so I took my *film* camera out and got a quick one. I'll remind you, it's completely legal to photograph people in public as long as it's on public property. Pff


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

10:45pm on a Saturday and no one is in chat? I'm shocked I tell ya!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Thanks guys. My sister and I just don't understand what happened. We've got a 8 foot security fence that goes all the way around the back yard. And apparently there's been a strange green truck driving up and down the alley between the roads. We think whoever it was might have stolen her. And then he came back around while we were gone. 

We're really nervous about it and now have taken to staying outdoors the entire time if we take the dogs out to use the yard.

Thanks for you kind words guys.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm sorry to hear about your dog, DA. I don't know what I'd do if one of my furbabies disappeared. I hope she comes back soon!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

we hope she does!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Today is a sad day, Serena has disappeared without a trace. My sister and I think she was stolen sometime this morning. We can't figure out how she got free, but now Molly, her playmate, is very depressed. :crykin:


hey DA,sorry to hear that huh,hope she returns to you very soon..keep my fingers crossed for you....


----------



## Headless

autumnghost said:


> .......Still thinks he can sit in my lap.......


LOL I'd venture to say he CAN still sit on your lap - whether you still have any feeling in your legs when he gets down is still up for discussion....



Dark Angel 27 said:


> Today is a sad day, Serena has disappeared without a trace. My sister and I think she was stolen sometime this morning. We can't figure out how she got free, but now Molly, her playmate, is very depressed. :crykin:


DA I'm so sorry to hear about Serena and sincerely hope she just escaped and will return anytime soon. Thinking of you.

A bit sad - the weekend is all but over and no prop building. I did get a really good burst of invitation making and I have a nice clean and trimmed pair of doggies, but that's it. Seriously not sure where the rest of the weekend went!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Today is a sad day, Serena has disappeared without a trace. My sister and I think she was stolen sometime this morning. We can't figure out how she got free, but now Molly, her playmate, is very depressed. :crykin:


:frownkinA, any news on Serena? I had a Huskey for years, his name was Wolfe, and he would go with ANYONE that drove up in a car. All they had to do was open the door and he was happy to oblige, he loved 'to go'. Maybe Serena just found a new friend and she will be back soon. I spent the 4 years I had my Husky riding around town searching for him to bring him home. I hope your girl comes home.....


----------



## Hauntiholik

Please remember that the forum rules still apply in this thread.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Need Coffee.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wish I'd known that before I dumped what was left in the coffee pot, Bio


----------



## Copchick




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Ok, now I'm fit to be around people.


----------



## pyro

wow! i was ask to do a haunt in Austin texas, for a after party for a film fest,,, this is so cool.....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Congratulations!


----------



## N. Fantom

pyro said:


> wow! i was ask to do a haunt in Austin texas, for a after party for a film fest,,, this is so cool.....


Congrats! What film fest, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Way to go, pyro!


----------



## RoxyBlue

N. Fantom said:


> Congrats! What film fest, if you don't mind me asking.


Here you go, N:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=32041


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Pyro, how cool!

N. Fantom, how is your project coming?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, so I'm watching "Chasing UFOs" and the people looking for UFOs are whispering as they search the night skies. Are they're afraid a UFO might hear them and get spooked?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

RoxyBlue said:


> Okay, so I'm watching "Chasing UFOs" and the people looking for UFOs are whispering as they search the night skies. Are they're afraid a UFO might hear them and get spooked?


LOl, they do the same thing on "looking for Loch ness". builds better suspense, i guess.

**EDIT**
I think it's time to get a new keyboard, my shift key seems to be going out or something...


----------



## debbie5

I'm watching the opening & closing ceremonies from Beijing 2008 Olympics, just because they were so awesome and this year's ceremonies were so lame...and made lamer by horrible media coverage & reporting.

Dropping off kid to work & taking other kid & hubby strawberry picking...to a farm out in the boonies who still has some..


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Pyro. You'll have to keep us up to date if you have time while you get the haunt together.


----------



## RoxyBlue

BioHazardCustoms said:


> LOl, they do the same thing on "looking for Loch ness". builds better suspense, i guess.


At least that makes sense. After all, voices carry over water and Nessie might plausibly hear them, being so close and all. UFOs miles above the Earth? Not so much:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

So are you telling me that monsters, ghosts, and aliens only come out at night?


----------



## N. Fantom

Hairazor said:


> N. Fantom, how is your project coming?


The project was going to be a gift to an old man, who unfortunately passed away from a sudden heart attack a few weeks ago, so the project was canceled. They still gave me $100 for the work i had already done, but i felt bad about taking it so i donated 75% to an organization researching heart disease.


----------



## Copchick

pyro said:


> wow! i was ask to do a haunt in Austin texas, for a after party for a film fest,,, this is so cool.....


Excellent! Congrats Pyro!


----------



## Zurgh

I hope a swift return for your dog, DA.
Congrats, Pyro!



RoxyBlue said:


> Okay, so I'm watching "Chasing UFOs" and the people looking for UFOs are whispering as they search the night skies. Are they're afraid a UFO might hear them and get spooked?


If human technology can't even take us reliably to our nearest planetary neighbor vs an alien culture that can traverse the distance between stars or more... it would be a good bet that there alien microphone technology could here the whispers of the toenail fungus living on those 'UFO' hunters... from the moon.

Now, I'd like the UFO hunters to come across a real UFO... like a big lollipop chariot, pulled by glowing pack cometary dimetrodons, ridden by mostly bald and scaly sasquatch in semi-punk school girl uniforms... but then it would no longer be a UFO, but a IFO... and the Huurgla'Neerg don't often come here to the low rent district the Orion spur...:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hairazor

N. Fantom said:


> The project was going to be a gift to an old man, who unfortunately passed away from a sudden heart attack a few weeks ago, so the project was canceled. They still gave me $100 for the work i had already done, but i felt bad about taking it so i donated 75% to an organization researching heart disease.


Sorry to hear of the loss and also the cancellation. Proud to hear you donated to a worthy cause.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Bates rocked Friday night with the new castle & badass makeup/masks/costumes - will let ya know when the special airs.


----------



## Spooky1

JT, we're looking forward to seeing the special.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Cake begins with the letter C. But cookie makes for a better song.

Thanks for the smile Haunti.


----------



## debbie5

Went to a outdoor bluegrass concert. It was awesome. I really could listen to this shi....err...STUFF all day...here they are at another gig...they sounded great tonight because the outdoor theatre has a great sound system.


----------



## RFSystems

This is probably the loonnggeessttt thread I've ever seen, WOW!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh, you are such a hoot


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Pumpkin5 said:


> :frownkinA, any news on Serena? I had a Huskey for years, his name was Wolfe, and he would go with ANYONE that drove up in a car. All they had to do was open the door and he was happy to oblige, he loved 'to go'. Maybe Serena just found a new friend and she will be back soon. I spent the 4 years I had my Husky riding around town searching for him to bring him home. I hope your girl comes home.....


Sadly no. I miss her already. 


RFSystems said:


> This is probably the loonnggeessttt thread I've ever seen, WOW!


Get used to it. It will keep getting longer and longer and longer and longer...and longer. :googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

The server will melt down before we stop posting in the thread, lol.

On an unrelated note, I believe I may have met my arch-nemesis today. He's a sketchy little fellow who is more irritating than sand in a bathing suit, and he has apparently decided that we are friends. This is not the case. I could cheerfully melt him with a magnifying glass (yes, I believe it's hot enough to do that here right now) He will now be the inspiration if I ever start building corpses for my haunt.


----------



## Zurgh

How messed up is this... I was thinking how much better air fresheners would be if instead of the nasty floral/chemical neurotoxic or butterfly fart scent, they did like 'big ol' home cooked meal' scent... then I thought how evil it would to spray some in the kitchen, have the kids run in and say "Wow, that smells amazing! What's for dinner?"... then pull out TV dinners or top ramen....


----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> On an unrelated note, I believe I may have met my arch-nemesis today. He's a sketchy little fellow who is more irritating than sand in a bathing suit, and he has apparently decided that we are friends. This is not the case. I could cheerfully melt him with a magnifying glass (yes, I believe it's hot enough to do that here right now) He will now be the inspiration if I ever start building corpses for my haunt.


Is this your neighbor that snitched about your grass? Keep your enemies close!



Zurgh said:


> How messed up is this... I was thinking how much better air fresheners would be if instead of the nasty floral/chemical neurotoxic or butterfly fart scent, they did like 'big ol' home cooked meal' scent... then I thought how evil it would to spray some in the kitchen, have the kids run in and say "Wow, that smells amazing! What's for dinner?"... then pull out TV dinners or top ramen....


You should develop that idea! I suggest bacon and roast turkey. Both are awesome smells cooking in the kitchen!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Copchick said:


> Is this your neighbor that snitched about your grass? Keep your enemies close!


Nah, some random weirdo at the gas station ( haunter calling someone else a weirdo? Never thought that could happen) This dude just comes up and starts chatting like we've known each other since kindergarten, then can't take the hint that I'm running late for work. I walked off while he was mid sentence. Then, when I stop back by to get a drink on my way home, he's still at the store. No big deal, I guess. So I go in to get my Pepsi, and when I come out, he is propped against the side of my truck like it's his, talking to some really sleazy looking chick like it's his truck. I ask him nicely to not lean against my truck, and turn back around to talk to the lady who is working at the store. After a few seconds, she says under her breath "He's leaning against your truck again" So I turn back around and say "Hey, I asked you not to lean against my truck" He looks at me, then laughs and says "Man, why are you playing" in a joking manner. Now I have spent YEARS putting Drill Instructor Me to sleep. He woke up tonight. I told him, not very politely I admit, to not ever lean on my vehicle again, or else. So, he responds with " I should S**T on this piece of junk" as he walks around to the other side of her car and gets in. Which of course makes me angry. Before I can say anything, they drive off. I absolutely love meth addicted white trash. They always make me feel better about myself.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Goblin said:


>


LOL I think I ate their cousin on Sunday morning for breakfast......

Monday down.... just four afternoons until the next weekend........ sigh.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Ugh. Tomorrow is train day. 30 hours on the rails....ugh And I'm still not ready to go. Laundry's being washed, Bruiser is making me feel guilty as hell for leaving him again....and I still gotta get my room cleaned. Procrastination....*sigh* okay. enough of this. Check yall later!


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 30 is:

National Cheesecake Day - a fabulous dessert even when it has no chocolate in it at all

Father-in-Law Day - a virtual hug to my father-in-law who passed away earlier this year.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Good news: Serena was found by a guy about a block or so away.
Bad news: She's tore up pretty good. Got a nice big gash on her face and a couple more on her paws. 

Put peroxide on it and now shes laying down in her usual spot.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Glad she was found DA! If you can go to Wal-Mart and get some liquid band-aid and put on the cuts, then monitor her for a few days to keep an eye out for signs of infection.


----------



## autumnghost

Awesome news DA. Not having our fur babies is like part of our heart missing.

Tired, exhausted, worn out. Taught a 5 hour women's self defense seminar and have a regular SD class to teach tonight. Remind me again why I'm doing this.


----------



## Hairazor

So happy you found your pup DA.


----------



## Copchick

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Good news: Serena was found by a guy about a block or so away.
> Bad news: She's tore up pretty good. Got a nice big gash on her face and a couple more on her paws.
> 
> Put peroxide on it and now shes laying down in her usual spot.


So glad you have Serena back!!! St. Francis answered the prayers everyone had for her. Give her a hug and some TLC and she'll be her old self in no time. Poor baby.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So happy to hear your dog is safely home, DA. Give some thought to taking her to the vet for a checkup, though, to rule out any unseen injuries associated with the cuts she got.


----------



## debbie5

OMG YOU FOUND YOUR DOG!! I'm so happy for you!! And I agree: try to get her to the vet..dont need her getting sick from something...maybe if you call the vet & explain what happened, they could allow you to pay vet bill off over time..that's what our vet does when we get stuck and are low on funds.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Agreed, internal injuries, or worse, rabies would be a hard thing to deal with later rather than sooner! Glad your dog is back though!


----------



## Dan The Welder

*$4.99 machète*

I bought a cheap machete a while back ago and today i realised its a life saver. Its like 95 outside and i was scouting my future haunt and it kept me cold like a boss. Thank you chinese machete. Y'all orta get a couple just saying.


----------



## scareme

I'm having a lazy day. Anyone else care to join me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Are you serving mimosas? That's a perfect lazy day drink.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I'm already there with you—on the lazy part, not the mimosas, which do sound like a grand idea!


----------



## debbie5

I just took a ghetto mom couch nap and feel worse....guess who's family is eating pb & j for dinner??


----------



## Death's Door

scareme said:


> I'm having a lazy day. Anyone else care to join me?


Me too. Just can't get my butt or any body part in gear for that manner.

I sooo glad you got my pup dog back, DA!!!!!

Had the pokeno party last weekend and had a blast. Yesterday, I took down a lot of the decorations but at a slow pace. Good time had by all.

Now I can start finishing up on my props for this season.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

debbie5 said:


> I just took a ghetto mom couch nap and feel worse....guess who's family is eating pb & j for dinner??


Why is it that some naps are so refreshing, while others just seem to beat the crap out of you?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay Scareme...I'm all in....let's be lazyyyyyyyyy....what a day...why are Monday's so hard???? Okay, I am whining.....but I would love to be lazy just one day a week....no chance though...I work for a slave driver....

DA I am thrilled you found Serena! Such good news! I was hoping and praying for your girl's safe return home. 

And Naps? I can't take a nap at all or I will end up as ill as a snake....like a pit viper or something...wish I could take a nap and end up refreshed...I take a nap? I wake up looking like I put my hair in a blender....
Glad tomorrow is Tuesday!


----------



## Spooky1

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Good news: Serena was found by a guy about a block or so away.
> Bad news: She's tore up pretty good. Got a nice big gash on her face and a couple more on her paws.
> 
> Put peroxide on it and now shes laying down in her usual spot.


Great news that you found Serena. Hope she heals up quickly.

Photobucket seems to be down for the moment. I had some pictures to post and I can't load them onto Photobucket.


----------



## Headless

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Good news: Serena was found by a guy about a block or so away.
> Bad news: She's tore up pretty good. Got a nice big gash on her face and a couple more on her paws.
> 
> Put peroxide on it and now shes laying down in her usual spot.


OH DA that is just fantastic news!!!!! I agree with everyone though - at least keep a close eye on her for anything out of the ordinary.



Sawtooth Jack said:


> Why is it that some naps are so refreshing, while others just seem to beat the crap out of you?


It's punishment inflicted by the housework fairies.

I was going to head out to the shed this morning to play but think I'll keep working on the invitations since I bought some more black card yesterday to cut up. Ordered red & brown online since I can't get it here and can't see the point in spending $15 in fuel to drive when postage is $7:50. So should be all stocked up within a few days to get the rest done. It's one of those DO ONE JOB AT A TIME things. I'm trying to be good - well better - at that.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> OMG YOU FOUND YOUR DOG!! I'm so happy for you!! And I agree: try to get her to the vet..dont need her getting sick from something...maybe if you call the vet & explain what happened, they could allow you to pay vet bill off over time..that's what our vet does when we get stuck and are low on funds.


Yeah, about that....

Unfortunitely, we don't get so lucky here. The clinic we go to only have carecredit. OR you pay it all up front. There's a couple more charites, but they only pay a small percentage of the bill.

While I'm away on vacation, my sister will be here to look after the pack. She's told me that as soon as she gets payed that Serena shall be spayed/neutered and then chipped. That's gonna be a load off my mind.


----------



## debbie5

Our last vet bill (when we brought Dino the Poodle back from brink of death) is being paid off $100 a month via carecredit account...


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Woop $10 off at Lowes. what to buy!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

just one more day...just one more day.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

BioHazardCustoms said:


> just one more day...just one more day.


Until?????

LOL @ Goblin - and did we mention he's modest too!!!!

WOW some people are just amazing...... "Friends" (and I currently say that fairly loosely) recently opened a new business of a party supply shop. So I sent a message tonight asking if they would like to put a business card in with our invitations which might send a few people their way for costumes and/or accessories since the only costume hire shop in town recently closed down. The response included a four paragraph lecture about how they have been advised by their suppliers not to fall into the trap of buying in things for people especially for the likes of Halloween as they will be stuck with it and that it was too big a risk for them to take so early in the business.

I wrote back and said "I wasn't for a minute suggesting you get it in specially- was only asking if you wanted to put in business cards - not asking for a commitment to supply costumes for all the guests".

Sheesh - some people just can't be helped can they.


----------



## Headless

Time for bed methinks......


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's one for our dog Willow - July 31 is Mutts Day - woot! And DA, unless you want to end up with a litter of mutt puppies, keep Serena on a short leash until she gets spayed. 

When we adopted Willow, she had not yet been spayed because she was being treated for heartworm. She came into heat shortly after the treatments ended and about two days before she was scheduled for surgery. The vet said we needed to let the heat run its course and then reschedule, which meant about a week or so of 100% supervision on a leash whenever she went outside, even to our fenced yard. One of the male dogs in the neighborhood almost got hit by a car trying to run across the street to get to her when we had her out on a walk. He changed his mind after the car almost ran him over.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Headless said:


> Until?????


My long weekend for my birthday.

In answer to the other part of your post, your friends are stupid not to take free word of mouth advertising. It's their loss, though.


----------



## debbie5

Ahhhhh..a good session at the shrink's office...I can see the blue sky again. We talked about how I discarded all of my hobbies due to my mom-ness and having very young kids, and how they are older now, so I could recapture a bit of myself & my hobbies..tonight, I'm turning our long storage table in the basement into a "DEB CAVE" so I can work on my Ween & ideas without hubby telling me to put it away as it's been out too long, etc. Sounds good to me. Besides, it will mean I have more things to do in the evening other than EAT or tv/computer. It's very odd to be rediscovering who I am..been a mom for so long.....

"Soon...I will be more powerful than you can imagine...MWAHAhahhahahahahhaaaaaaaaaa!!"


----------



## Pumpkin5

Headless said:


> Sheesh - some people just can't be helped can they.


:jol:LOL Headless! Down south we have a saying, "You can't fix stupid"......and I feel sorry for them if that is how they plan to run their new business...seems it is doomed from the start.... Free advertising for a new business is kind of priceless, and word of mouth referrals is how we built our company....just let it slip off of you like water off a duck's back.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LOL, there ya go deb! If you're in the basement, the drunkies can't bother you quite as much.


----------



## Hauntiholik

A co-worker mentioned that I look like skin and bones. I guess I'll make myself into a prop.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hauntiholik said:


> A co-worker mentioned that I look like skin and bones. I guess I'll make myself into a prop.


That's rad


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> A co-worker mentioned that I look like skin and bones. I guess I'll make myself into a prop.


Go eat something, will ya?

Of course, if you make yourself into a prop, we could probably find room for you next to our Scaretaker come Halloween:jol:


----------



## debbie5

Why is it okay to comment on anyone's weight at work!!?? sheesh...


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> Why is it okay to comment on anyone's weight at work!!?? sheesh...


Shouldn't matter unless someone tells somebody that they've gotten fatter


----------



## Headless

BioHazardCustoms said:


> My long weekend for my birthday.
> 
> In answer to the other part of your post, your friends are stupid not to take free word of mouth advertising. It's their loss, though.


Ahhh that would explain it then. There is an official long weekend for your birthday! I'm impressed.... 



debbie5 said:


> Ahhhhh..a good session at the shrink's office...I can see the blue sky again. We talked about how I discarded all of my hobbies due to my mom-ness and having very young kids, and how they are older now, so I could recapture a bit of myself & my hobbies..tonight, I'm turning our long storage table in the basement into a "DEB CAVE" so I can work on my Ween & ideas without hubby telling me to put it away as it's been out too long, etc. Sounds good to me. Besides, it will mean I have more things to do in the evening other than EAT or tv/computer. It's very odd to be rediscovering who I am..been a mom for so long.....
> 
> "Soon...I will be more powerful than you can imagine...MWAHAhahhahahahahhaaaaaaaaaa!!"


It is SO important to have something for yourself. I went through the same thing when my daughter was about 11. I had not worked in over 11 years and really had lost myself completely in motherhood. I literally woke up one morning and decided I wanted to go back to work. That was a Tuesday and I started a job the following Monday. Shocked more than a few people I can tell you. Having a "cave" you can go to is a good thing too Deb - some space that you can do your own thing. Just remember to come out of there once in a while though - we'd miss you - and so would your family.... LOL 



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:LOL Headless! Down south we have a saying, "You can't fix stupid"......and I feel sorry for them if that is how they plan to run their new business...seems it is doomed from the start.... Free advertising for a new business is kind of priceless, and word of mouth referrals is how we built our company....just let it slip off of you like water off a duck's back.


They have a pretty big network of friends and I don't really know how they are doing, but I must admit I was a bit taken back by the response. As I said - I wasn't asking them to provide costumes for all the guests - just asked if they would like to include a business card. Wouldn't have thought that would hurt.... Anyway - offer withdrawn and I will know better than to make any other offers of help or support in the future.



debbie5 said:


> Why is it okay to comment on anyone's weight at work!!?? sheesh...


I agree - I doubt anyone would come up and tell you that you were fat so why was that OK? Heck - regardless what weight you are - if you are happy with how you are and it isn't affecting your health adversely - why should anyone be concerned.

Thick fog and a frost here this morning. Although that generally means a reasonably sunny (not necessarily warm) day ahead so I'm not complaining.

Darn dog has been constantly chewing at it's feet over the past couple of weeks. Just a habit she's gotten into - there is no irritation of the skin. So this morning I cut a lemon and rubbed it onto the hair around her feet. I am such an unpopular mother now. If only dirty looks could kill...........


----------



## Headless

Grrrr just wasted an hour on those pinterest sites....... LOL Going to do something productive now.


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> Shouldn't matter unless someone tells somebody that they've gotten fatter


Hey, if anyone was rude enough to say this, they definately deserve a slap!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Hey, if anyone was rude enough to say this, they definately deserve a slap!


If anyone has the gumption to say that, they ought to get slapped


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I am officially off until Saturday. Gonna attempt to sit in on a tech video chat tomorrow afternoon. Wife and kids have been warned that I plan to do this, so any unnecessary noise or interruptions will be met with squirt gun death. Mainly because I have been trying for about a month now to sit in on one of these chat sessions and learn something. I really want to learn a little about how the microcontrollers work and stuff.


----------



## Zurgh

Cool, BHC! 


debbie5 said:


> Why is it okay to comment on anyone's weight at work!!?? sheesh...





Lord Homicide said:


> Shouldn't matter unless someone tells somebody that they've gotten fatter





Copchick said:


> Hey, if anyone was rude enough to say this, they definately deserve a slap!


I don't know about that one... sudden and rapid weight gain or loss can be a sign of serious illness... a couple of years ago, a guy at work went from really fat to very skinny in a very short period of time, the boss sent him to the doctor on his dime, turned out he had some form of diabetes...

I wouldn't be crass or rude about it, but now I'd risk the temporary sting a slap, if there was a noticeable change in a coworkers appearance...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I agree with Zurgh here. If someone I knew dropped like 60 pounds in a few weeks, I might make a comment about it.

I just spent an hour in the shop roughing out a filler stone for the cemetery. Got the basics done (shape, name, cracks, etc.) Then I base coated it in black drylock. Should be ready for monster mud by tomorrow, then ready for tea staining tomorrow night. I may be able to get finished pic by Thursday.

I've actually burned off some stress tonight. I feel better than I have in a few days. Wonder how many more I can get finished by Saturday?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

LOL Goblin being modest again...........

Well my boss was like a bear with a sore head today so that made for a pleasant afternoon. On the up side - I spent a lot of time researching the location for our work Christmas breakup today. The outcome seems to have pleased a number of my co-workers. But I'll wait for a bit more feedback before I go ahead and book anything.

Cardstock arrived today so I can get a bit more done tonight on my invitations. Oh I will be go glad when they are done!!!!!


----------



## autumnghost

Blessed Lughnasadh. Unfortunately the first harvest of the year isn't looking so great.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here is a general lineup for the month of August. Mark your calendars now

August is:

Admit You're Happy Month 
Family Fun Month 
National Catfish Month 
National Eye Exam Month 
National Golf Month 
Peach Month 
Romance Awareness Month 
Water Quality Month 
National Picnic Month 
Weekly Events: 

Week 1 National Simplify Your Life Week 
Week 2 National Smile Week 
Week 3 Friendship Week 
Week 4 Be Kind to Humankind Week


----------



## scareme

The kids around here are going back to school today, and the temp is suppose to get up to 111. I'm glad I'm not a teacher today. And a big thank you to all fire fighters out there. We've had a lot of wild fires, and those men and women are out there in full gear. I don't know how they do it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just ordered some fascinator-style hats from Amazon.com. I'm toying with the idea of a steampunk look for Halloween and the hats just might make the outfit. Of course, before I make myself a costume, I really do need to finish up that Halloween print camp shirt I started for Spooky1 two years ago - just needs button holes, buttons, and a hem finished.....


----------



## N. Fantom

Well, my last day of football tryouts were today. I'm so anxious right now. First my coach pulls me out of practice to tell me that he was talking with my swim team coach (who doesn't like me very well), then another coach came to me in the weight room asking for my name. Ugh, i wish they would post the list already


----------



## Lord Homicide

Good luck Noah. What position do you play?


----------



## debbie5

Took new med for headaches last night. Totally mentally scattered today. It's scary how distracted I am right now...hard to even hold a thought in my head. WTH? I'm not taking **that** anymore...


----------



## N. Fantom

LH, I played defensive line, but i didn't make the team


----------



## Dan The Welder

100th post like a boss, i feel uber accomplished now


----------



## Draik41895

Ive got a lot of work to do, this weekend, I'm building a gibbet cage!


----------



## Dan The Welder

Gibbet cages are awesome and creepy


----------



## Copchick

N. Fantom said:


> LH, I played defensive line, but i didn't make the team


Sorry to hear you didn't make the team.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I got brakes put on my truck this morning, picked up my little monster in training, took the wife a few places, and had fried chicken for dinner. I'm exhausted.


----------



## scareme

Bio, you make me tired just reading your posts. I don't think I could ever keep up with you. It got up to 115 today. It's so hot outside, it just hurts to breath. At 9:30, it's still 104 outside.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

scareme said:


> Bio, you make me tired just reading your posts. I don't think I could ever keep up with you. It got up to 115 today. It's so hot outside, it just hurts to breath. At 9:30, it's still 104 outside.


LOL, a lot of people can't keep up with me. I'm a former hyperactive child who has turned into an adult who is always doing something.


----------



## Spooky1

scareme said:


> Bio, you make me tired just reading your posts. I don't think I could ever keep up with you. It got up to 115 today. It's so hot outside, it just hurts to breath. At 9:30, it's still 104 outside.


I hope it cools down for you soon scareme. Just don't sed that heat this way.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

It's down to 94 here, but the shop is at about 100 or so. I think my A/C is busted out there.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Either my wife or my monster in training have set a password on the television, and then set a timer to go to a cartoon channel showing Spongebob Squarepants. I can't change the channel or turn off the TV! That theme song is going to drive me insane...


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Vendor-sponsored dinner on a yatch this evening! Free food and drink while bobbing around on the water = bliss!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Television Prank has been answered. I set every alarm clock in the house to go off in increments of three minutes, starting at 4:42am. There are 6 of them, and I figure by 5 am my wife and my son will know I got them back, because I am going to sleep with earplugs in tonight. I also hid all of their left shoes in a box in the shop, and tied the sleeves of all of their shirts together in the closets. That's what they get for an hour and a half of Spongebob.


----------



## debbie5

WTH is a yatch? 

Oh...a YACHT! LOL....


----------



## debbie5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Television Prank has been answered. I set every alarm clock in the house to go off in increments of three minutes, starting at 4:42am. There are 6 of them, and I figure by 5 am my wife and my son will know I got them back, because I am going to sleep with earplugs in tonight. I also hid all of their left shoes in a box in the shop, and tied the sleeves of all of their shirts together in the closets. That's what they get for an hour and a half of Spongebob.


You could always put Vaseline on the toilet seat.....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> You could always put Vaseline on the toilet seat.....


But I might have to use the restroom in the middle of the night, and I'd forget about it. This way, I don't have to monitor anything, and they get gotten back.


----------



## Headless

N. Fantom said:


> LH, I played defensive line, but i didn't make the team


That's a shame - sorry about that. But there's always next year and this way you have more prop building time! 



scareme said:


> Bio, you make me tired just reading your posts. I don't think I could ever keep up with you. It got up to 115 today. It's so hot outside, it just hurts to breath. At 9:30, it's still 104 outside.





Spooky1 said:


> I hope it cools down for you soon scareme. Just don't sed that heat this way.


On the other hand - feel free to send it my way. Today wasn't TOO bad but the next three days are only going to be 13 degrees (55 F) and dropping down to 2 degrees (35) over night....

On a high note - tomorrow is Friday - YAY. Saturday we pick up a new dog from the airport. Kitty's brother coming to visit for a while. And I HOPE Sunday I can get some prop building in.


----------



## Zurgh

I'll get you tonight, sleep... I'll hide in my bed and spring upon you, as you try to tiptoe past...


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

debbie5 said:


> WTH is a yatch?
> 
> Oh...a YACHT! LOL....


Yes a yacht, LOL, sometimes I can spell! Did you not read the part about the free liquor flowing all evening.  It's nice to have a designated driver with you!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Yes a yacht, LOL, sometimes I can spell! Did you not read the part about the free liquor flowing all evening.  It's nice to have a designated driver with you!


:jolon't feel bad Sawtooth, I can't spell either, and I am completely sober!
Ha ha!
I just had a thought...if we got Evil Queen and Evil Andrew together at one time, we could have an "Evil Q & A"!


----------



## Evil Queen

Hahahaha, good one P5.


----------



## Hairazor

Hahaheehee P5. Every so often a little Evil Q & A could be a good thing!


----------



## N. Fantom

So I was just thinking, what if everyone on the forum got together, and opened up a pro haunt. It would be totally insane!


----------



## Hauntiholik

This is getting old. A reminder about the forum rules....

* No political discussions or content. Discussions of a political nature are very polarizing. This is a Halloween forum, NOT a political outlet. Take those discussions elsewhere.

* No religious discussions or content. As with politics, religious topics are very polarizing.


----------



## Hauntiholik

August 2nd is....
* National Ice Cream Sandwich Day
* International IPA Day

Seems a day to eat, drink and be merry!


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 2 is National Ice Cream Sandwich Day. I think we already ate the last one we had in the freezer, though......

EDIT - Damn, Haunti got the scoop on me. Ice cream, SCOOP, get it? Nyuck, nyuck, nyuck


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> EDIT - Damn, Haunti got the scoop on me. Ice cream, SCOOP, get it? Nyuck, nyuck, nyuck


That's cute


----------



## Draik41895

A new Hauntvlog! finally! I think I deserve an ice cream sandwhich!


----------



## Lord Homicide

State building inspectors... *sigh*


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Wife and monster are both denying the television prank, saying that I made it up. I can expect some type of retribution today, I'm sure.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Wife and monster are both denying the television prank, saying that I made it up. I can expect some type of retribution today, I'm sure.


Dude I don't know why that made me laugh but it did....


----------



## autumnghost

Finally going to get into the carport loft tonight (OK hubby is in the loft; I'm catching what he throws out) and pull out last year's props. Time to start repairing and rebuilding.

Lots of new projects floating around in my skull. Time and money will tell how many of them I get done. Oh - and heat; definitely heat.


----------



## debbie5

Each time I ask hubby to go up in the loft and bring our stuff down, he says it's too hot.


----------



## ladysherry

OMG you guys are so funny. I needed a good laugh today Thanks!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The next time someone uses the term "when pigs fly" to suggest that whatever you just proposed is impossible, show them this picture:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

MMM, Popeye's Chicken. So tasty and spicy, without any controversy at all...


----------



## Lord Homicide

Change orders....... get the numbers right!


----------



## Copchick

Ahhh, two days off! I think I'm going out in the yard and relax with a cold drink and take apart an old prop. I'll tweak him as I put him back together. Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## Spooky1

BioHazardCustoms said:


> MMM, Popeye's Chicken. So tasty and spicy, without any controversy at all...


I agree. I had some Popeye's chicken for lunch too. 

I wish paper mache would dry faster so I could put another layer on tonight.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My wife and I just finished paining the kitchen (again) Now my son wants to go to the shop and work on a tombstone. Gonna be a long night.


----------



## scareme

N. Fantom said:


> So I was just thinking, what if everyone on the forum got together, and opened up a pro haunt. It would be totally insane!


We've often talked about what if everyone here lived in the same town. Can you imagine the night the kids in that town would have? But since it is our town, we wouldn't have to keep it to one night. They could tot all week, or even all month. The possiblities are endless.

Bio, better sleep with one eye open tonight.

I tried something today I saw people on TV doing. I took a bunch of things in the kitchen and mixed them together, then put it in the oven. The zucchini bread turned out pretty good, but it's not something I would want to do everyday. I really don't want hubby getting to used to it. Poor guy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> A new Hauntvlog! finally! I think I deserve an ice cream sandwhich!


So you cut off your leg "and it was fun. I might do it again sometime". You are one demented kid:googly::jol: And yes, you deserve an ice cream sandwich, but we ate the last one:jol:


----------



## Zurgh

They're at it again... the canned beets this time... every time you turn your back, you can just hear them plotting darkly in hushed whispers...


----------



## debbie5

I have to share this. A re-found, rekindled friendship (via FaceBook) has turned out to be awesome. It's been so much fun re-discovering this gal..she's great. This friend's 13 year old daughter LOVES horses, rides a lot at a stable, helps out...she is always there. A kind soul at the stable *gave* her a very expensive (used) saddle, and refused to take any $$ for it, only asking that my friend "pay it forward" to someone. 
A few days ago, I was gardening, and another gardener was saying how she wished she had planted cukes as she had to buy them. I leaned over, picked all the ones I had in my garden & gave them to her. Hours later, my friend tells me to look for a package in the mail in a few days.
I got the package today. It is a $140 DOG GROOMER/CLIPPER that I have wanted for 5 years!! I normally pay $55 to get my dog shaved down...I did it tonight for FREE! 
I mean really...what is better than a SURPRISE present ..**and** it's a gift that will save money in the long run? Awesome. I was so grateful. I'm still all giggly over it! It's like I won the lottery, both with the renewed friendship and the clippers! Dino Poodle was SO HAPPY to be nice & cool tonight..he kept snuggling me & licking me... 
Now I just need to give away $140 worth of cucumbers..LOL.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

That's awesome Deb! My little monster in training is dragging me out to the shop to build a tombstone. I believe I may have finally infected him...


----------



## Draik41895

RoxyBlue said:


> So you cut off your leg "and it was fun. I might do it again sometime". You are one demented kid:googly::jol: And yes, you deserve an ice cream sandwich, but we ate the last one:jol:


That sounds about right, you wouldnt believe what Mitosis could do for a person.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I may have potentially lost my wife's digital camera. At this point, I allegedly misplaced it...

**EDIT** 
I found it. She had picked it up and moved it.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, it's officially my birthday. Yippie.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Hey, Goblin, your pet Raccoon found a puppy.


----------



## Headless

BAHAHAHAHAHAHA you lot crack me up.

I have just shared a bowl of chocolate ice-cream with the four legged child. I think somehow I may have come out of the partnership a little short if you get my drift. And she is still sitting staring up at the bowl......

Glad you found the camera Bio - that could have turned ugly.......


----------



## Headless

Pretty happy - today my tax refund arrived so tonight we've planned our next road trip. Can't wait. Puppies coming as well and we'll be taking our caravan (aka trailer) away for about 10 days. Heading north with no absolute destination EXCEPT that it will be by the beach. We head off around August 25 but will have internet connection while we are away so hope to post some photos of the trip!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Happy Birthday, Bio!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is National Watermelon Day. When we were kids, the second best thing about a watermelon (eating it being the first best thing) was spitting the seeds at each other. Usually it didn't last long because my mom would suggest we find another, less messy activity to entertain us.

Unrelated to watermelons....


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Today is National Watermelon Day. When we were kids, the second best thing about a watermelon (eating it being the first best thing) was spitting the seeds at each other. Usually it didn't last long because my mom would suggest we find another, less messy activity to entertain us.


Today will be a big day in Munday Texas, home of the world's best watermelons! Wish I had one


----------



## Draik41895

Okay, Time to gett up and work!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> Happy Birthday, Bio!!


Thank you very much!


RoxyBlue said:


> Today is National Watermelon Day. When we were kids, the second best thing about a watermelon (eating it being the first best thing) was spitting the seeds at each other. Usually it didn't last long because my mom would suggest we find another, less messy activity to entertain us.
> 
> Unrelated to watermelons....


I have a friend who used to make little error warnings like that.



Draik41895 said:


> Okay, Time to gett up and work!


But I don't wanna!


----------



## Draik41895

Dont worry Bio, its prop work. And Happy birthday


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Thank you!


----------



## Copchick

*Hillbilly Hand Fishing*

If anyone wants to check out two of Pittsburgh's finest, then tune into the Hillbilly Hand Fishing show on Sunday at 8:00 on Animal Planet. I think it's at 8, could be 7, couldn't find the correct time.

Dave works in SWAT and Matt works as a detective in one of our districts. There's a premier party in the burgh' on Sunday for it too. It's gonna be funny to watch these two! I hope they don't scream like little girls! Lol! Dave did tell us it was a little scary waiting for the fish to bite on his hand. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> If anyone wants to check out two of Pittsburgh's finest, then tune into the Hillbilly Hand Fishing show on Sunday at 8:00 on Animal Planet. I think it's at 8, could be 7, couldn't find the correct time.
> 
> Dave works in SWAT and Matt works as a detective in one of our districts. There's a premier party in the burgh' on Sunday for it too. It's gonna be funny to watch these two! I hope they don't scream like little girls! Lol! Dave did tell us it was a little scary waiting for the fish to bite on your hand. Can't wait to see it!


I will definitely check it out

* Aug 05, 8:00 pm (60 minutes)*
*Hillbilly Handfishin' (Season 2)* 
_Mud Luvin' Ballroom Dancers_ 
TV-PG 
A couple tough cops from Philly try to keep an eye on the competition. Cocktail waitresses Brenda and Elizabeth bring the Reno approach to Okie noodlin' and ballroom dancers Mike and Alex adapt to the Oklahoma countryside.

*Aug 06, 1:00 am(60 minutes)*
*Hillbilly Handfishin' (Season 2)* 
_Mud Luvin' Ballroom Dancers_ 
TV-PG 
A couple tough cops from Philly try to keep an eye on the competition. Cocktail waitresses Brenda and Elizabeth bring the Reno approach to Okie noodlin' and ballroom dancers Mike and Alex adapt to the Oklahoma countryside.

*Aug 06, 3:00 am(60 minutes)*
*Hillbilly Handfishin' (Season 2)* 
_Mud Luvin' Ballroom Dancers_ 
TV-PG 
A couple tough cops from Philly try to keep an eye on the competition. Cocktail waitresses Brenda and Elizabeth bring the Reno approach to Okie noodlin' and ballroom dancers Mike and Alex adapt to the Oklahoma countryside.


----------



## autumnghost

I think someone's sabotaged my wood shop. Went down there to make room to prop build and I'm SURE that I wasn't the one who left that mess.


----------



## scareme

Ah yes, Okie noodlin', one of the classier sports Oklahoma has gifted the rest of the country with. I thought it was usually some of the slower folks who participated. But my daughter's boyfriend, who is a Dr. at the "lake house" has said several of his Dr. co-workers go noodling. I have to say, if I found out my Dr. went noodling, I would think twice about switching Docs. 

In other news, Oklahoma is on fire. Several areas right around OK City. I feel bad because several people have lost their houses, and a lot of neighborhoods have been evacuated, and my heart goes out to them. But it seems every person the TV crews interview are missing their teeth. Now if the national news picks the story up, we will look like a bunch of toothless hillbillies again. What is wrong with me that I worry about this instead of these poor people. I'm going to hell.


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> *Aug 05, 8:00 pm (60 minutes)*
> *Hillbilly Handfishin' (Season 2)*
> _Mud Luvin' Ballroom Dancers_
> TV-PG
> A couple tough cops from Philly try to keep an eye on the competition. Cocktail waitresses Brenda and Elizabeth bring the Reno approach to Okie noodlin' and ballroom dancers Mike and Alex adapt to the Oklahoma countryside.


Oh no, they said PHILLY in their description!


----------



## Copchick

scareme said:


> In other news, Oklahoma is on fire. Several areas right around OK City. I feel bad because several people have lost their houses, and a lot of neighborhoods have been evacuated, and my heart goes out to them. But it seems every person the TV crews interview are missing their teeth. Now if the national news picks the story up, we will look like a bunch of toothless hillbillies again. What is wrong with me that I worry about this instead of these poor people. I'm going to hell.


Hey Scareme, when you go to hell you won't be lonely! Lol! You may run into one or two of us haunters there. :devil: I thought Pittsburgh was the only city they did that to.

But seriously, I feel bad that the OK residents are losing their homes to fire. That is my biggest fear. I hope things will be better soon for you all.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Scareme: what's the best thing to come out of Oklahoma? (have I already told you this joke?)


----------



## Hairazor

I mentioned the noodling and was told it is illegal in Iowa, go figure!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Don't feel bad, scareme. You can go to the wealthiest neighborhood in Birmingham (multi-million dollar homes, etc.) and the one person that the news anchors always interview is the woman in hair rollers with three teeth and Sasquatch legs. Here's an outtake from a tornado coverage:

Anchor: Can you tell me how you felt ma'am?
Lady: It were pandelirium! I looked out tha winder and saw the johnson's house fly past. Tha on'y thang I could thank was 'Dear Lawrd, Cora Mae's still got muh casserole deesh"
Anchor: Back to you , John!


----------



## autumnghost

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Don't feel bad, scareme. You can go to the wealthiest neighborhood in Birmingham (multi-million dollar homes, etc.) and the one person that the news anchors always interview is the woman in hair rollers with three teeth and Sasquatch legs. Here's an outtake from a tornado coverage:
> 
> Anchor: Can you tell me how you felt ma'am?
> Lady: It were pandelirium! I looked out tha winder and saw the johnson's house fly past. Tha on'y thang I could thank was 'Dear Lawrd, Cora Mae's still got muh casserole deesh"
> Anchor: Back to you , John!


LOL. Thank you Jeff Foxworthy.


----------



## scareme

Lord Homicide said:


> Scareme: what's the best thing to come out of Oklahoma? (have I already told you this joke?)


I want to ask what, but I'm afraid. Is the answer fit for mixed company?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

autumnghost said:


> LOL. Thank you Jeff Foxworthy.


LOL, yeah, it's an old Jeff Foxworthy bit. Sadly it has roots in the truth.


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> I want to ask what, but I'm afraid. Is the answer fit for mixed company?


Good Lord yes...

I-35, so everyone can get out! (a Texan howdy!)

On a serious note, I can identify 100% with wild fires, are y'all affected?


----------



## scareme

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Don't feel bad, scareme. You can go to the wealthiest neighborhood in Birmingham (multi-million dollar homes, etc.) and the one person that the news anchors always interview is the woman in hair rollers with three teeth and Sasquatch legs. Here's an outtake from a tornado coverage:
> 
> Anchor: Can you tell me how you felt ma'am?
> Lady: It were pandelirium! I looked out tha winder and saw the johnson's house fly past. Tha on'y thang I could thank was 'Dear Lawrd, Cora Mae's still got muh casserole deesh"
> Anchor: Back to you , John!


lol That's so true. Here, we had a man that had lived through being picked up and actually inside a tornado. The Today Show gave it a 20 minute build up and went to his hospital bed.

Today Show: Can you tell us what it is like being inside a tornado?
Man: It hurts.
Today Show: What did you think about when you were in the tornado?
Man: This hurts. 
Today Show: Anything you want to share with our viewing audience?
Man: No

The interview was live. I bet the producers were wishing they had interviewed him earlier.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Bahahahahahahaha!!!! That's the most awesome interview I have ever heard of.


----------



## Draik41895

I love Trick r Treat. I really want to make a Sam prop, but im gonna wait until run into some orange footsie pajamas. Also, my Girlfriend has never seen it, so thats gonna happen soon too.


----------



## debbie5

yawn.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I concur.


----------



## Kaoru

Slow at work for now so I'm killing time.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I just can't sleep yet. So I'm looking up Arduino tutorials online


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

LOL Roxy - nice error message........... Sometimes I think that is a little too close to the truth for comfort........

Picked up Kitty's brother from the airport this morning. He is a bit out of sorts but he is settling in pretty well. He's a pretty boy but needs more weight and a really good groom out. I think we may have to enter a few dog shows. Just wish my knee was in a bit better shape to run.


----------



## dead hawk

RoxyBlue said:


> August 2 is National Ice Cream Sandwich Day. I think we already ate the last one we had in the freezer, though......
> 
> EDIT - Damn, Haunti got the scoop on me. Ice cream, SCOOP, get it? Nyuck, nyuck, nyuck


lol roxy the boo brothers in scooby doo had the same laugh


----------



## debbie5

Ahhhh..a lil naproxyn and I'm good to go...
We're off to go see a really cool birds of prey show at our local historic farm and Dutch barn...what makes it cool is that the lady who speaks allows the audience to get about 6 feet away, and answers any and all questions...talks about **everything** on how the birds are designed..you name it. Supposed to be uber-humid & hot today, so we're starting out early. Then later, I suppose I will find a pool to swim in somewhere.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I think my coffee maker has broken. Today might be a very sad day.


----------



## Lord Homicide

A regular one or k-cup?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Regular one. Turns out my wife had unplugged it. Those K-cup makers always leave a funny taste in my mouth.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Three more to a thousand....


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Regular one. Turns out my wife had unplugged it. Those K-cup makers always leave a funny taste in my mouth.


Yeah, they're tough to get going when unplugged


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

And first thing in the morning, I am a complete zombie. For 14 years, I had a pot of coffee brewing every morning when I woke up (Love my "alarm clock coffee maker") My wife had forgotten that she had to unplug it yesterday to move it because she dropped something behind the little table it sits on. She forgot to plug it back up.


Woot! 1000 posts!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Just received my Grandinroad Halloween Haven catalogue....I am in heaven!!! Oh, by the way I have a couple of the props featured from last year, the Venetian Victoria and Haunting Helsa...they are both pretty neat. Helsa is better, Vicky's arms are too heavy and keep hanging to low....And I have the witch on the broom...she is fantastic! All very reasonably priced....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

How do I change my status...


----------



## Evil Queen

User CP then edit your details.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Thanks!


----------



## debbie5

MMMMmmmm...onion roll, turkey, one slice of bologna for specialness, slice of red onion, Italian dressing, lettuce....it's 94 and super humid outside, with horrid air quality. What shoudl I do now..stay home & clean house or go swimming? (LOL)


----------



## Draik41895

Munsters marathon!


----------



## N. Fantom

Hurray! I can see!


----------



## debbie5

NO ONE IN CHAT....WTH, mannnnnnnnnnnn...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm soooo tired.


----------



## Spooky1

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I'm soooo tired.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The dogs are smarter than we are - they're already sleeping and we're still up playing on the computers:jol:


----------



## Draik41895

"The people from the magazine won't be here for a while, maybe we can find grandpa by then." 
"Great idea, and I know all his haunts!"


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

So the Great Pumpkin really wasn't Snoopy? Awesome picture Goblin!


----------



## Headless

Have had my daughter visiting for the weekend. Yesterday we went to Melbourne and picked up the new dog from the airport. Of course as luck would have it - the plane was half an hour late and the whole day ended up extended beyond anticipated. He's settled in really well and gets on with the other two so that's a major relief but Saturday came and went.

Today daughter and I did some baking including these:









These










And two dozen muffins - a dozen chocolate and a dozen cinnamon.

I did plan on getting some prop making in this weekend but we've had some extreme weather conditions here today with some really massive winds and very heavy rain. So the only place to be was inside with the fire roaring.


----------



## Copchick

Headless, they look so delicious! Yum!


----------



## debbie5

Coooooookkiieeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssss....

Gee, I must have been tired. I slept 'til 10am. That's odd for me.


----------



## Draik41895

I baked a cake at nearly 6 in the morning for my moms birthday.

Now I feel bad about asking her to buy me a Bloodshed Brothers Shirt...

I still will though


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I am incapable of baking. Burning, I have no problems with. Good Morning, everyone.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I thought I posted this last night, but I guess I forgot. My son and I made "touch-up monster mud". It's just like regular monster mud, but in small 1 cup containers, and made with Latex craft paint from Wal-Mart. We made some rust color, and a lichen brown, and also a moss green that we're going to try on the Vincent Price tombstone in the next day or two. I'll try to get pics tonight.


----------



## dead hawk

RoxyBlue said:


> The dogs are smarter than we are - they're already sleeping and we're still up playing on the computers:jol:


 i wish my dog would sleep when i am up he just whines so much than barks at me


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

dead hawk said:


> i wish my dog would sleep when i am up he just whines so much than barks at me


He wants you to play with him.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Dear Pandora Radio,
Some mornings, I want actual heavy metal music on my numerous rock music channels.
FYI: GnR's "Sweet Child of Mine" is NOT something I consider heavy metal.
Sincerely, 
Me.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Dear Pandora Radio,
> Some mornings, I want actual heavy metal music on my numerous rock music channels.
> FYI: GnR's "Sweet Child of Mine" is NOT something I consider heavy metal.
> Sincerely,
> Me.


Pantera!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spooky1 said:


> I'm Tired Madeline Kahn Blazing Saddles - YouTube


Lol.... One of my favorite movies of all time


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Lord Homicide said:


> Pantera!


They are playing bands "similar to" Pantera. Sorry, but Stone Temple Pilots and Bush are NOT similar to Pantera in my book. Slayer and Anthrax are, though. Can I get a little of that?


----------



## debbie5

Headless- what is the yummycookie on bottom ? Recipe pls? (Looks like a sugar cookie??)

I'm blanching beans as I type..carrots to follow....


----------



## Zurgh

My inner battery's are on 'E'... I'm in need of a recharge, or a sacrifice...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Storm coming in, so it's a perfect time to be on the computer

And Sunday is not a perfect time to go into a Costco - nothing but hordes of people blocking aisles big enough to drive a Mack truck through with a single shopping cart.


----------



## debbie5

We just got a Trader Joes in the area...after YEARS of begging. Tell me what is best there...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Everything is good except for their spaghetti sauce


----------



## Headless

Yes Debbie - they are a sugar cookie and pretty easy.
1/2 lb Self Raising Flour
1/2 lb sugar
1/2 cup dessicated coconut
3 oz butter/margarine
1 egg

Beat butter & sugar, add egg and beat until well mixed, add flour and coconut and mix well. Roll so the size of large marbles, roll in sugar and place on greased tray well apart. Bake at 375F (a little less for fan forced). I like to take them out when they first start to show a bit of light brown color. I don't like them too browned. It probably takes about 10-15 minutes maybe. Depends on your oven. You need to leave them on the tray for a few minutes before trying to lift them off. They are quite soft when you take them out of the oven. I leave them for a minute or so, then just move them so they don't set on the tray, then cool them on a rack.


----------



## Headless

Grrr Monday morning - a full day of work - still freezing cold and wet here. Would have made a much better doona day!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

We do a lot of our hopping at Trader Joe's.


----------



## Copchick

Holy crap! Storms moving through the 'burgh, heavy rain and BIG lightning! Came pretty darn close. Yikes! Got the Thrundershirt on Jack the dog. Wonder if they make them in people size?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spooky1 said:


> We do a lot of our hopping at Trader Joe's


And they haven't thrown you out for hopping around?

Trader Joe's = 2 buck chuck


----------



## scareme

Headless, you're just trying to make me jealous of your weather. Well we had a cold front move through, and today it was only 98. Broke our 17 day streak of over 100 degrees.

Spooky, I've never been to Trader Joes, are there a lot of people hopping there, or is it just you and Roxey hopping around?


----------



## scareme

Copchick said:


> Holy crap! Storms moving through the 'burgh, heavy rain and BIG lightning! Came pretty darn close. Yikes! Got the Thrundershirt on Jack the dog. Wonder if they make them in people size?


I hope the shirt helps your dog. The dog we had growing up, had a heart attack one night durning a thunderstorm. But she was like 16 years old, so I'm sure that didn't help.


----------



## Draik41895

debbie5 said:


> We just got a Trader Joes in the area...after YEARS of begging. Tell me what is best there...


I like to buy a different kind of salsa everytime I go there. My dad goes all the time and gets almost all his food there.


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> We just got a Trader Joes in the area...after YEARS of begging. Tell me what is best there...


If you like cheese, try this Trader Joe's Toscano Cheese with Black Pepper. I love it

Also, hard to beat Charles Shaw wine price - if you're a wino


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, who stole the "s" from Spooky1's keyboard?:googly:

We love Trader Joe's. It's not a big store, so there isn't the same variety of food you'd find in a regular grocery store, but there are lots of items you'd never find in a regular store, either. It also carries a lot of organic foods at reasonable prices.

And someone from the neighborhood behind ours has been shooting off firecrackers, so Willow is wearing her Thundershirt, too


----------



## Draik41895

I might get a Bloodshed Brothers T-Shirt soon. For now I'm waiting for the hot glue gun to heat up.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I threw a rib roast in the freezer last Christmas, bought a second small one when it was on sale, and made it for dinner tonight. Also yorkshire pudding and roasted asparagus with shallots. I'm still in a food coma, and cannot believe how sleepy it made me and everyone else. We all ate to much of it, but it was soooooo good!


----------



## Copchick

Yum, Pretty Ghoul! That sounds delicious!


----------



## MrGrimm

Now that summer holidays are over and it's back to work, I also have to get back to eating right... which is tough when you've had two weeks of pure decadence and guilt free eating!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> I might get a Bloodshed Brothers T-Shirt soon. For now I'm waiting for the hot glue gun to heat up.


I bought one. Wanna see how good it looks?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
BluckensteinwBBtee by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Smashing, isn't it?


----------



## debbie5

I'm wondering why my local grocery store has the recharge stations/parking spots for the fuel efficient & low emission cars closer to the entrance doors than the **handicapped parking**??


----------



## Draik41895

RoxyBlue said:


> I bought one. Wanna see how good it looks?
> 
> Smashing, isn't it?


HAHAHAhaha, thats great! a perfect fit too!

I finished my gibbet cage tonight









Also, Me and my friend teamed up and finally subscribed to Hauntcast! im excited! I was listening to a random old one on my ipod and it just happened to be august's, so i was super hyped.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Nice Cage, Draik!

Great news! I finally posted pics of something I've been working on!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

I thought a gibbet is like....a tall pole or post. How was a cage used?


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> I thought a gibbet is like....a tall pole or post. How was a cage used?


The imprison people...?

Awesome flick by the way...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

" Out of the way, Peck!"

That's an awesome movie.


----------



## debbie5

Ahhhhh...a cooler day..YAY! I need to go bring some death to the chipmunk that is eating my green beans....Master Gardener said to use a mouse trap...I dunno if that wll be big enough, but I will try. DIE, SCURVY RODENTIA!!
First, I shall set out the trap with bait & not "set". Then....a lil chipmunk Grim Reaper shall appear.....


----------



## Hauntiholik

August 6th is....

* Root Beer Float Day

* Wiggle Your Toes Day - time to kick off your shoes and show off those toes.

* National Fresh Breath Day - say NO to "dragon breath"









* National Night Out Day - In addition to the shining of outdoor lights and front porch vigils, the day is celebrated with block parties, cookouts, parades, contests and more in an effort to heighten crime and drug prevention awareness.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> " Out of the way, Peck!"
> 
> That's an awesome movie.


I was in love with Sorsha and her bitch attitude.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

If you ever get a chance to see it, try to watch the "Making of Willow" video. The SFX co-ordinator for the movie talks at great length about how they made the armor, stealing bits and pieces from numerous styles of medieval armor. Mad Martigan's armor is styled after a "bush knight" with a Roman soldier's helmet, and a Centurions boots and lobstered steel greaves. It's actually a fascinating watch. General Kael's helmet was made from a resin replica of a chimpanzee skull. You can learn a lot about SFX technique and costuming.


----------



## debbie5

I have no clue what movie you two are referencing...


----------



## RoxyBlue

They're talking about the movie "Willow"


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> If you ever get a chance to see it, try to watch the "Making of Willow" video.


Is it a DVD extra? It's own separate video? On youtube?

Deb - no way in hell Willow flew under your radar.


----------



## Draik41895

I love Willow


----------



## debbie5

OK...my teen getting stuck working 11-3 is really starting to be annoying....it wastes all the good out-and-about time of the day....

And yes, I saw Willow a loong time ago...before I knew I wanted to own a little person. (running away...ducking...covering..)

Oooooo..I don't think my kids have ever seen that one!! Gotta hit up the library.


----------



## Lord Homicide

It's like The Goonies... it should be in everyone's library


----------



## debbie5

Yep..I agree-- saw that one. And "Never Ending Story", "Dark Crystal"...oh, we could make a huge list.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hi everyone.

I'm currently in MI.

Having fun and enjoying the cooler weather. Thinking about heading up to Grand Rapids and having some lunch with any of my creepy friends that are available.


----------



## Death's Door

Hello Everyone - Had "Field Day" at hubby's club on Saturday. Took off work on Friday to make the shrimp kabobs and cook the crabs for the event. Went to Field Day and had a blast. My brother and Isaac showed up and I got to hang out with them. Around 5 p.m. and after a few drinks, yours truly starting eyeing up the inflatable water slide (commercial rental) for the kids and decided I need some cooling off. There was only four kids left on it (including Isaac) so I though it would be safe for me. I did go up and down it at least 10 times. Was a little sore after getting off it and the bruises/scrapes started to show up yesterday and was a little sore but overall feeling good. Sunday, hubby and I chilled out in the pool.


----------



## debbie5

Cooking 5 1/2 pounds of pork....loin roasts in the oven, loin chops went in the freezer....


----------



## Draik41895

Spent a few hours at the beach with my girlfriend, we made a sandcastle


----------



## debbie5

sigh


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just made one of those 5 minute brownies. Spooky1 and I shared half of it - with the addition of some vanilla ice cream and Hershey's syrup, it's a perfect sized quick dessert.


----------



## Dan The Welder

My thoughts are today sucked, i had a long depressing day and nothing worked out right


----------



## Zurgh

Warning, if you think the bacon is watching you... do not eat it...


----------



## N. Fantom

Well, the comity of the Haunted house i was working at called a meeting (without me i might add) and decided to not do the haunted house for a few years. WTF!!!!

ION, i have made it my new mission in life to come in contact with my distant European family

IOON, i got a new Bunji cord chair

IOOON I am now working with my friend to start a zombie walk through down town Raliegh

IOOOON I am currently searching for a new haunted house near Raleigh, if you know one please tell me.


----------



## MommaMoose

Got super lucky today! Thought I had lost my cell phone forever when a friend told me that they had just got a text message saying that I had left it at the restaurant that I had gone to Saturday. Thank goodness no one wants a crappy little phone like mine. If it had been an iPhone I would have been out of luck. Gee I love my crappy little phone.


----------



## Zurgh

It won't mix it's self, bake, or frost it's self...Stupid cake...


----------



## Draik41895

I got a lot of ideas to work on!... I need a list... 

In the morning...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Blackrose1978

I have been going through a rough time this weekend and just emotionally drained. I had always suspected my BF(of last 13yrs) was a cheater and it is always one thing to suspect and never knowing, but unfortunately I got the proof he has been cheating with multiple women. So I tell him I do not want to be in a relationship any more. So he tells me I have to move out by fri knowing full well I can not afford to do so. So I figured let things ride til after next weekend. I'm going to Kreepfest party like its no tomorrow then Monday I will figure out what to do and where me and my boys will go.


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> sigh


I think I felt the same way today Deb....



Goblin said:


>


ROFL - funny.



Blackrose1978 said:


> I have been going through a rough time this weekend and just emotionally drained. I had always suspected my BF(of last 13yrs) was a cheater and it is always one thing to suspect and never knowing, but unfortunately I got the proof he has been cheating with multiple women. So I tell him I do not want to be in a relationship any more. So he tells me I have to move out by fri knowing full well I can not afford to do so. So I figured let things ride til after next weekend. I'm going to Kreepfest party like its no tomorrow then Monday I will figure out what to do and where me and my boys will go.


Oh Blackrose that is awful. You deserve so much better than that - 13 years!!! That's tough. I believe women have a great sense about this sort of thing (and I guess guys as well). If you think it's happening - it generally is. And no one should have to put up with that. As difficult as it is - take steps immediately to take back your power, your life and your happiness. I you can find a solution quickly.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Sorry about the situation blackrose. I am not a lawyer, I am sure someone on here is but I think there is a law about rights on property etc. I think if you live somewhere for more than 3 years you get rights to the property or something like that. you may have more leverage than you know. Maybe ask around before Friday and see since you have been living there for a while, put money into upkeep/ utilities, etc. and may have a right to some of what the house is worth. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Goblin said:


>


God that's about as embarrassing as Ralphie dressed up as a pink bunny.


----------



## Draik41895

Why am I up this early? Beetlejuice


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LH, that Making of Willow video was it's own VHS tape. Can't remember where I got it from, though.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> LH, that Making of Willow video was it's own VHS tape. Can't remember where I got it from, though.


Good to know, thanks man. I'll see if I can't find it on Youtube and if that fails, I'm sure my sister has it.

I found this.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Lazarus is going to be really bummed when he sees that


----------



## Draik41895

Come on baby, and do the twist!


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Zurgh

Hauntiholik said:


>


Damn... guess it's back to summoning spirits for tonight's entertainment, wait, I don't drink... Demons and otherworldly creatures, then?


----------



## Lord Homicide

It's amazing to me that the V-22 osprey can operate like it does


----------



## Draik41895

Finally, spar urethane, what a miracle


----------



## Tokwik

Heavy f#$&ing skeletons do not work well with f#$&ing rotisserie motors.
I have one more idea to try then I'm switching to a gear motor.

Frustrating afternoon.

That is all.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Holy CRAP! 
Seems likes ages ...?


----------



## autumnghost

UGH! I forgot how sticky Great Stuff is on fingers...until now. Where did I put that nail polish remover?


----------



## debbie5

I was reduced to lifting heavy rocks on the beach today to get in my exercise-6-out-of-7 -days commitment to myself thing...good thing it was just me & the kids on the beach....lame! Must have worked..my arms are sore.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

This is something only you guys would understand....

My mother took me to Rykers Bakery to order a birthday cake...then the dude taking the order gave me a wierd look because I asked for bats on my cake.....he walked away shaking his head like _I_ was the wierd one...but that's not wierd right? He had to dig around for the halloween container and found some bats. He then told me that I had to be the only one who's ever ordered a 'halloween cake' during August....is it just me?

*eeep!* Sam's club is selling their wreaths! oh and the bat and pumpkin shaped pretzels...oh and their cute little spiders and metal scarecrow dudes. I nearly lost my wits then and trying to behave in my mom's presence. (she's being so leainant already) i got the pretzels for my party.

Then recovering from my momentary freak out, went to look for some tablecoths in the Dollar Tree. Then, SURPRISE! They had some halloween stuff out. EEEPPPP! I had to fight to restrain myself or i would have bought at least one of everything!!!!

Okay, so I'm not normal, whatever that is... *smirk*


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think bats are a perfectly normal decoration for a birthday cake.


----------



## debbie5

And when you hit your 40's & 50's D.A., you will not blink an eyelash before you happily say "I like to be fun all year long!" back to the grumpy cake man.  

Rock on, woman.Call the bakery tomorrow and ask for a fondant vampire on top, too.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Thanks guys. Unfortunately because I moved out for about 7 months last year it nulls and voids any claim on property. Almost had common law marriage but we bought new house and moved few months before that was available. Grrr. I'm just gonna play nice for now save up and move later.


----------



## debbie5

I'm wondering how long I can wear my clothing before it literally falls off of me. I have no idea how I'm gonna afford all new undergarments... maybe I can sew new ones from old sheets...LMAO. Use old onion bags?? I don't have a **BUDGET LINE** for clothes or underthings!

(Googleing "tailoring"...)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Blackrose, if you've been in Nebraska for the duration of the relationship, it's not a state that recognizes common law marriages. Most states don't. However, if the children are his, he will be responsible for contributing to their support once you move out.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

If he wants you to leave, but you don't want to, he will have to file for an eviction notice, and show reason why you must leave(non-payment of rent, abuse, etc.) Just because he wants to kick you out doesn't mean that he can by law. Like Roxy said, Nebraska does not recognize common law marriage. However, they do recognize co-habitation, which means that if you have stayed under that roof more than one night, he can not legally kick you out without showing cause. Him sleeping with another woman is NOT cause to kick you out, legally.


----------



## Draik41895

Dark Angel 27 said:


> This is something only you guys would understand....
> 
> Okay, so I'm not normal, whatever that is... *smirk*


my birthdays in April and my cake was a full haunted graveyard, it had tombstones, ghosts, bats, an spooky tree and a full moon, it might of even had a haunted house drawn on.. It was my 14th. I was too stoke to ask how the bakery reacted


----------



## scareme

DA, my daughter always gets my son strange birthday cakes. She says part of the fun is how the bakery person reacts. Last year it said Happy Bar Mitzvah with a minora on it. This year it had a picture of George Washington on it an said Congratulations on getting the restraining order dropped. The cake lady asked her what George had to do with it, and she said, Absolutely nothing. I'll have to mention bats to her, that's a good idea.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## autumnghost

debbie5 said:


> I'm wondering how long I can wear my clothing before it literally falls off of me. I have no idea how I'm gonna afford all new undergarments... maybe I can sew new ones from old sheets...LMAO. Use old onion bags?? I don't have a **BUDGET LINE** for clothes or underthings!
> 
> (Googleing "tailoring"...)


Oh wow. I wish I could have the problem. I guess a diet of Mt. Dew and more Mt. Dew won't get me there.

Seriously - Goodwill. I've found some pretty good stuff there; some even with the original store tags on it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Thanks guys, I feel better all ready!



debbie5 said:


> I'm wondering how long I can wear my clothing before it literally falls off of me. I have no idea how I'm gonna afford all new undergarments... maybe I can sew new ones from old sheets...LMAO. Use old onion bags?? I don't have a **BUDGET LINE** for clothes or underthings!
> 
> (Googleing "tailoring"...)


deb, walmart sells women's underthings for 8 or 9 bucks a pack. The booby baskets are a bit more. LOL.:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 8 is Sneak Some Zucchini onto Your Neighbor's Porch Day. If you dip it in beer batter and deep fry it first, you can leave it on my porch


----------



## Evil Queen

booby baskets.


----------



## autumnghost

Thanks DA. Booby baskets {snicker, giggle} I needed a laugh this morning.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

:lolkin: happy to help! LOL


----------



## N. Fantom

2:55 in the afternoon and just waking up. It's nice to be on break


----------



## autumnghost

N. Fantom said:


> 2:55 in the afternoon and just waking up. It's nice to be on break


I'd love to even get a nap. So jealous.


----------



## Spooky1

We're up to 1,009 active members on the forum. Woot! Now we just need some of the lurkers to post their prop creations.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, due to the former owner having a schizophrenic/ moronic moment, I've had to hire an electrician to come in today and rewire our bathroom. Lovely, let's spend money on something we really can't afford, because someone is a tool-bag. Nothing like getting woken up at 6 am by the smoke alarm.


----------



## MommaMoose

Can't find any of the battery chargers and wouldn't you know everyone of my drill batteries are dead. NOT HAPPY


----------



## Vlad

> We're up to 1,009 active members on the forum


That's giving me flash backs to the early days when it was all out recruiting and tough to keep the "off season" active # not falling below 70.


----------



## N. Fantom

Spooky1 said:


> We're up to 1,009 active members on the forum. Woot! Now we just need some of the lurkers to post their prop creations.


I've noticed that. We've had a large number of nubes coming in this past month.

What I really wanna know is why are there always lurkers in the games page? That isn't a very interesting place to be unless you can post


----------



## Lord Homicide

N. Fantom said:


> I've noticed that. We've had a large number of nubes coming in this past month.
> 
> What I really wanna know is why are there always lurkers in the games page? That isn't a very interesting place to be unless you can post


I'm guessing I fall into that category. I've got a forum app on my phone so when I'm out in the field, I'll pop in and blast the games section. It's a good release on the fly when I'm knee deep in BS out here in construction world.

I'm starting a few props coming up soon. Be on the lookout


----------



## N. Fantom

So I have found my new haunt! They opened last year and i've heard some positive reviews. Have any of yall Caroliners heard of Panic Point?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, it only took the guy about 1 hour. He replaced and rewired the switch, two electrical sockets, a light fixture, and the junction box inside the wall. The old metal junction box had rusted, causing the sheathing on a wire to rot. That smoked enough to set off the alarm, which woke me up very early. Wiring is now fixed, and it cost me about half of what we thought it would, even though I hired someone to fix it.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> August 8 is Sneak Some Zucchini onto Your Neighbor's Porch Day. If you dip it in beer batter and deep fry it first, you can leave it on my porch


I found a zucchini and 2 squash on my porch.


----------



## Headless

Goblin said:


>


LOL that is so our Kitty.....



Dark Angel 27 said:


> ....... The booby baskets are a bit more. LOL. :googly: ...........


Booby baskets....... Love it.

We are having major winter weather here this past couple of days. Absolutely pouring rain, howling winds and it's FREEZING cold. Wish I could stay home today. I'm almost tempted to go in, pick up my files and come home to work but given I won't be back before Tuesday someone else might need them between now and then.

Graduation day tomorrow!!!! Early morning trip to Melbourne but then I get the rest of the day off - an early start to the weekend. Just hope the weather clears up a bit. I have had absolutely NO desire to be out in the cold making props - and the time keeps slipping away.....


----------



## N. Fantom

Wow! A double raaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinboooooooooooooooowwwwwww


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I kinda miss my childhood in a way. Halloween was a lot more exciting as a child and this year I plan to watch horror movies that bring back good memories.


----------



## Hairazor

Hey, N. Fantom, we had a double rainbow here in IA about the same time. Go figure!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

So my dad showed me this video....and now i want to steal this idea.... *smirk*




 :lolkin:


----------



## Zurgh

Lord civet commands you... to rest, 








...and quit drinking my poop...:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Got down to the Nitty Gritty with a Birds and the Bees discussion with the 8 year old. She finds the whole thing revolting. LOL. So much for my "but it's Nature's Way" of trying to normalize it all....


----------



## Draik41895

Bats of a feather, or something like that.









The plush one is a gift i got from my girlfriend yesterday, Hes getting along great with the other guys who just happened to be on my bed


----------



## Zurgh

debbie5 said:


> Got down to the Nitty Gritty with a Birds and the Bees discussion with the 8 year old. She finds the whole thing revolting. LOL. So much for my "but it's Nature's Way" of trying to normalize it all....


My youngest girl (13) still hates the biologic details of being a girl...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Thursday night - YAY my Friday night for this week. An early start tomorrow to get to Graduation but at least no work.

Bought a couple of dolls on Ebay tonight to add to my collection. Hoping to start work on that display this weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Got down to the Nitty Gritty with a Birds and the Bees discussion with the 8 year old. She finds the whole thing revolting. LOL. So much for my "but it's Nature's Way" of trying to normalize it all....





Zurgh said:


> My youngest girl (13) still hates the biologic details of being a girl...


Maybe watching this video will help them - it's about the good and bad things about being a girl:jol:






And I, too, was a tomboy and proud of it:googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Good morning everyone


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Bio! Have you had your coffee this morning?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

As a matter of fact, I'm just starting on cup number 3. Then I'm going to start playing with my new Arduino board.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Cool and a nice gentle rain, my garden is smiling


----------



## Copchick

Bone Dancer, the 'burgh seems to soon get what you get weather wise. Thanks for the heads up! Can't wait!


----------



## Draik41895

Im gonna take a walk and see whats new at Curbys


----------



## Headless

Time to hit the shower - and it's not even 5:00 am yet!!!!! ewwwwwww


----------



## scareme

Graveyard_Ghost said:


> I kinda miss my childhood in a way. Halloween was a lot more exciting as a child and this year I plan to watch horror movies that bring back good memories.


I miss my childhood too. Sitting around the fire someone started with their flint rock. Sharpening our spears for the next days hunt. Gnawing on a mammoth bone. Yeah, those were the good old days of no morgage rates, taxes or insurance payments. 

Bio, I'm glad your electrical problems are taken care of. That can be some pretty serious issues.

Headless, Congrats on your graduation! Soon you'll be moving up the corporate ladder.

BoneDancer, Tell me again what rain is. I seem to remember hearing about it somewhere.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm hearing rumbles of thunder and black clouds are coming in, but the weather map shows nothing in the area. I wonder if it's actually a vortex to another dimension opening up? Zurgh would know.....


----------



## Copchick

*My Beautiful Halloween Painting*

I wish I could take the credit for this painting. I had gotten it about 3 years ago off of eBay and the artist I believe is Ryta Ray. It measures 4' x 3'. I couldn't wait any longer to hang it for the season!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Nice! I think the satyr is grooving on the witch babes


----------



## Lord Homicide

where'd you get that??


----------



## Zurgh

Cool picture, Copchick... why only hang it up for 1 season, why not year round?

Roxy B, the main sensor array is down for scheduled maintenance (It should be back online in the next few hours), but the last upper and lower greater spectra multiversal sweep detected nothing unusual, Q-space traffic within 100 miles of your area is almost non-existent, and nothing seems to be awaiting arrivals or departures for the regular vortices... 

Hmmm, could be a craft entering the atmosphere with a damaged cloak and friction dampener... Possibly an irregular summoning of some cult for some outer-world servitor beast... May even be a greater galactapead, or sun-wrath gated into feed, but that would be rare... and small towns would go missing...:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

I love that painting Copchick. I'd leave it up year round.


----------



## dead hawk

got a nice drizzle today better than a few days ago we had a miny tornado that went down and went back up bit it is real dark today love that painting chop did a fog machine test yesterday i do them throughout the year to makesure no clogs happen i leave the juice in the machine never had any issues with my machines hooked it up to a styrofoam cooler with ice packs that are free from thee mail it chills the fog nicely haloween just around the bend too bad this bend has been like a monorail track,


----------



## Evil Queen

That made my head hurt.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm hearing rumbles of thunder and black clouds are coming in, but the weather map shows nothing in the area. I wonder if it's actually a vortex to another dimension opening up? Zurgh would know.....


The storm finally overcame the vortex to another dimension. First time we've had heavy rain in quite a while. We even had a little hail.

Copchick, the painting is beautiful. Nice eBay find.


----------



## Hairazor

WOW!! Copchick, that is one kicking picture!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Lovely Artwork, CopChick!

My son and I went out to the shop at 5:45pm today. He came in around 7:30 or 8. I'm just now getting to a point where I feel comfortable stopping at a little after 9pm.


----------



## MommaMoose

I Love my Mommy! The Senior center that she goes to has taught her how to make the flowers out of nylons and wire and she was bragging about her butterflies, so I talked her into making fairy wings for my tiny skeletons. Can we say dead fairies for the witch's pantry? So can't wait to see her work her magic!


----------



## dead hawk

MommaMoose said:


> I Love my Mommy! The Senior center that she goes to has taught her how to make the flowers out of nylons and wire and she was bragging about her butterflies, so I talked her into making fairy wings for my tiny skeletons. Can we say dead fairies for the witch's pantry? So can't wait to see her work her magic!


sounds awesome, and yes i can definatly say dead fairies for the witch's pantry, lol


----------



## Zurgh

Spooky1 said:


> The storm finally overcame the vortex to another dimension. First time we've had heavy rain in quite a while. We even had a little hail.


Sensory array back online... 
Orbital weather control devices were used to cover up the arrival of a Gooblagone... not particularly dangerous, but my be part of a plot for something worse... I'll get the Gamma team on it...


----------



## debbie5

I need some good mojo that the car I want to buy is still gonna be available...I know it may sound like a silly request, but it's a great deal & really important to our family we get a safe, reliable car...too much going on lately- we need to get this crossed off our family to-do list...and it has HUGE TRUNKSPACE for carrying Ween stuff to the school dance ! 2009 Chevy HHR (worst name ever for a vehicle)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Evil Queen said:


> That made my head hurt.


Lol


----------



## Draik41895

Editing the latest Vlog is a Go!


----------



## Zurgh

dead hawk, please use Capitalization and punctuation... if you think this is a unique feature in your communications, it is not... it will not cause people to like you, it is not 'cute', and most will see your name alone, and not read what you posted, FYI... Not trying to be a dick, but it is irritating to most humans using this forum. Sorry if you are a displaced Vh'lagarion or Machonalon, but when on Earth, do as the humans do... otherwise, people here may put you on there "banned" list, or worse...


----------



## dead hawk

Zurgh said:


> dead hawk, please use Capitalization and punctuation... if you think this is a unique feature in your communications, it is not... it will not cause people to like you, it is not 'cute', and most will see your name alone, and not read what you posted, FYI... Not trying to be a dick, but it is irritating to most humans using this forum. Sorry if you are a displaced Vh'lagarion or Machonalon, but when on Earth, do as the humans do... otherwise, people here may put you on there "banned" list, or worse...


You may have not noticed but I did use punctuation in my last post, Thank you for caring about my (popularity) but i think that i am fine, As for being human...I AM ZIM FILTHY HUMANS!!!
That is all.


----------



## N. Fantom

^Insert something comical to lessen the tension and lighten the mood


----------



## dead hawk

I don't Know Of anything other than.. I AM ZIM BOW TO ME BOW AHAHAHAHA FILTHY HUMANS, But thats all.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## dead hawk

so i have been working on this for 5 minutes looks great already the mache skull was done i did that in a week


----------



## Headless

Goblin I can relate!!!!! LOL

Well I've graduated. It was a pretty lackluster affair but anyway it's done and we all have pieces of paper to prove we've been working our butts of for a year for it.... 

Evidence attached!










That's me third from the right!

In the meantime we've been spending the evening organising our upcoming vacation. Just two weeks and we are off for about 10 days. Planning a coastal vacation in our caravan (trailer) with the two doggies. I am so looking forward to the break.


----------



## dead hawk

Headless said:


> Goblin I can relate!!!!! LOL
> 
> Well I've graduated. It was a pretty lackluster affair but anyway it's done and we all have pieces of paper to prove we've been working our butts of for a year for it....
> 
> Evidence attached!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's me third from the right!
> 
> In the meantime we've been spending the evening organising our upcoming vacation. Just two weeks and we are off for about 10 days. Planning a coastal vacation in our caravan (trailer) with the two doggies. I am so looking forward to the break.


CONGRATS enjoy your vacay


----------



## Headless

Thanks Dead Hawk.


----------



## dead hawk

that's a big moment a very proud moment too bad they only give you a peice of printer paper to prove it


----------



## Blackrose1978

Congrats on graduating!!! Well today I am off to Kreepfest!! My much needed vacation from everything!!! I'm itching just to go now but Gotta wait to leave lol!!


----------



## debbie5

It's sad...I just realized that I've been so busy, I don't remember the last time I vacuumed....
I wonder if we could train the poodle to vacuum the floors?


----------



## MommaMoose

congrats Headless! Enjoy the vacay, you've earned it!
Debbie - If you do manage to teach the poodle to Vaccum can I borrow him?
Nothing like having a big ass cicada sit on your kitchen window and watch you fix breakfast.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Congratulations Headless! Well done! Have a nice time off and relax and enjoy, you certainly have earned it!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Brrrrr 55 raining and windy, I need to find my coat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless, you go, girl!

August 10 is:

Lazy Day - with all the rain, it certainly feels like a good day to be lazy, stay home, and watch old horror movies while sipping a mimosa or bloody Mary

National S'mores Day - add that tp the list above:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Headless CONGRATS on your graduation. Now onward and upward (and have a good vacation too)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Congratulations, Headless!

I've decided that coffee is the one thing that will prevent the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## MrGrimm

Congrats Headless, but without a head, where did you put the graduation cap? 

Beef jerk with steak spice and 2 yo aged cheddar cheese is my morning snack... already thinking about lunch


----------



## debbie5

OK....word to the wise...do NOT discuss puberty with your kid during school break. Because then the kid has ALL DAY to think up interesting questions....omggggggggggg....save me!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Congrats Headless, an awesome accomplishment!



Zurgh said:


> dead hawk, please use Capitalization and punctuation... if you think this is a unique feature in your communications, it is not... it will not cause people to like you, it is not 'cute', and most will see your name alone, and not read what you posted, FYI... Not trying to be a dick, but it is irritating to most humans using this forum. Sorry if you are a displaced Vh'lagarion or Machonalon, but when on Earth, do as the humans do... otherwise, people here may put you on there "banned" list, or worse...


lol. What is Vh'lagarion / Machonalon?

Who has seen the movie Thankskilling?


----------



## debbie5

"lol. What is Vh'lagarion / Machonalon?"

It's Zurghian.


----------



## Lord Homicide

I was afraid so but thought I'd ask.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I seem to be very long-winded this morning. I think the boss-lady switched out my regular coffee for some high-octane hybrid today.


----------



## Lord Homicide

You want some pick up? Get a zero carb/sugar 20oz in the morning, chased by two cups of strong coffee.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I don't need any more pick me up, that's for sure! LOL, I'm wound up and ready to go now!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Oh yeah.. haha


----------



## RoxyBlue

For a more flavorful pick-me-up, try the dark chocolate covered espresso beans that Trader Joe's carries. I can only take one at a time, whereas my boss will down a handful. He's a caffeine junkie, I think:jol:


----------



## dead hawk

debbie5 said:


> "lol. What is Vh'lagarion / Machonalon?"
> 
> It's Zurghian.


that's too bad i only speak klingon


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I was just informed that I am NOT allowed to go out to my shop for a little while before heading out to work at 1pm. HOW DARE SHE???

@Roxy: I've tried those beans. To me, they taste nasty, and don't seem to pick me up that much.


----------



## dead hawk

Wow energy already, I drank a whole pot of coffee before but I like tea more,
a pot .vs. a jug,
hmmmm...


----------



## dead hawk

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I was just informed that I am NOT allowed to go out to my shop for a little while before heading out to work at 1pm. HOW DARE SHE???
> 
> That's horrible who's the real monster keeping one out of their shop


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

She knows I will lose track of time and be late for work if I'm not careful.


----------



## dead hawk

BioHazardCustoms said:


> She knows I will lose track of time and be late for work if I'm not careful.


Well than shes not as bad as you depicted.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I know. But if I don't give her a hard time, she thinks I'm mad at her.


----------



## dead hawk

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I know. But if I don't give her a hard time, she thinks I'm mad at her.


So familiar to my mother.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't take Bio too literally, DH We all know he loves his wife and family. Of course, he loves his shop, too.....:googly:


----------



## goneferal

Argh, crashed on my bike on the ride into work. I am too old for that.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Hope you're ok, goneferal!

Roxy's right, I do love my wife and my family (well most of my family). But I have a major player in the cemetery setup for this year that isn't even to the halfway point yet, and I really feel like I am behind on the sculpt. I should've stayed up last night and finished it.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Espresso beans are good


----------



## N. Fantom

I have begun celebrating lazy day by sleeping into 2.

ION, i have my uncle's wedding tonight.


----------



## dead hawk

well bio i believe that you do love em and that you need to get cracken and so do i, I've been behind on this one build


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Headless!

Goneferal, I hope you were wearing a helmet.


----------



## debbie5

Oh yeah...buyin' the car tomorrow! WHOOT WHOOT! I've never had such a new car! O, Fancypants me!


----------



## Bone Dancer

With this cool down in the weather, maybe I can get some work done. Feel like a cool rainy fall day here today.


----------



## Copchick

debbie5 said:


> Oh yeah...buyin' the car tomorrow! WHOOT WHOOT! I've never had such a new car! O, Fancypants me!


Whatcha get, whatcha get??? Good for you Deb! Pictures?


----------



## Draik41895

Setting down newpaper so I can paint my latest tombstone, I look down and see the top page is the obituaries.. interesting

Jimaniños


----------



## scareme

Well, staying off my laptop has helped to leading a very productive day. To bad none of it was Halloween related. I'm making decorations for a suprise party my daughter is throwing. And I picked two buckets of apples off the tree to make applesauce. And to look at the tree you wouldn't know any were gone. BD is right, it has been cooler around here too. It was only 95 degrees today. Anything under 100 is alright with me. 
Corgrats Headless! What is your degree in? To bad they don't give out degrees in Haunting. With classes in props, make-up, spiderwebs and I guess we would have to have some classes in money management. Haunting takes money.
Goneferal, I hope you're OK.


----------



## debbie5

2009 Chevy HHR LT. Yes, the name is "HHR"..stupid. Black.


----------



## scareme

Who else is watching the Olympics? The human body is amazing.

http://sports.yahoo.com/photos/olym...each-volleyball-20120808-205425-773--spt.html


----------



## Draik41895

A google search shows me that the black one is nice, but It might be because I find it Reminiscent of a Hearse... I like it!


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> 2009 Chevy HHR LT. Yes, the name is "HHR"..stupid. Black.


HRH stands for His/Her Royal Highness, but I'm not sure what HHR stands for. Her Hot Ride?


----------



## goneferal

@spooky1, Working at the Coroner's office, how could I not wear a helmet? I'm fine, but waking up tomorrow will be a bit painful. Only $14 to fix the bike. 

@ Debbie, I looked up the Chevy and I think the black one is nicest.


----------



## autumnghost

Yes neighbors of mine... I am carving a pumpkin (fake) on my front porch in August. You'd think you'd be used to it by now.

Congrats Debbie! A yellow HHR is on my list of wants.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well the weather is cooling down. I got materials in the shop. Its time to get my rear in gear.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bone Dancer said:


> Well the weather is cooling down. I got materials in the shop. Its time to get my rear in gear.


:jolreach it Preacher!  I am working on props as we speak (as I type..I am confrused...) and it is 11:31 pm on Friday night....I am waiting for my second coat of gesso to dry...that is why I am posting this instead of working on my props.


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> 2009 Chevy HHR LT. Yes, the name is "HHR"..stupid. Black.


Those are kind of cute... Is it the HHR panel?


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Deb on the HHR!


----------



## Gorylovescene

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jolreach it Preacher!  I am working on props as we speak (as I type..I am confrused...) and it is 11:31 pm on Friday night....I am waiting for my second coat of gesso to dry...that is why I am posting this instead of working on my props.


I stepped outside to get some fresh air a bit ago and it feels like AUTUMN out! I am very pumped about that. Let the productivity begin


----------



## Spooky1

Rhubarb pie is cooling in the kitchen.


----------



## debbie5

Hmmm..now I'm getting paranoid as to why the dealer has the car listed $8000 cheaper (big difference) than comparable ones. I hate car shopping.

Still too humid to bake up here. Besides, I'd eat it.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jolreach it Preacher!  I am working on props as we speak (as I type..I am confrused...) and it is 11:31 pm on Friday night....I am waiting for my second coat of gesso to dry...that is why I am posting this instead of working on my props.


You should have a second prop project on stand by for this free time while something is drying. Break time is over. .

 Just funny ya, you can take a break. Ok, now its over.


----------



## debbie5

Lord Homicide said:


> Those are kind of cute... Is it the HHR panel?


Nope. Though that would be cool, as it would look more like an ambulance or hearse. It has wonky blind spots (nothing I can't get used to) and is supposed to be semi-styled after 1949 Chevy Suburban.I only want it for the gas mileage & cargo space...could care less about how it looks. Pic of Suburban: http://www.chryslerclub.org/memberphotofiles/horton2.JPG


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spooky1 said:


> Rhubarb pie is cooling in the kitchen.


Don't mind me Spooky, just passing through, and yes I normally walk around with a plate and a fork. Not to worry.


----------



## N. Fantom

Got back from my first ever wedding. Now i legally have two uncles


----------



## Draik41895

I got pumpkin pie over here, some whipped cream, and a scoop or Reeses Ice cream, and I'm set!


----------



## debbie5

In a world free of spouses and loin fruit, I would be crafting these: http://www.etsy.com/listing/21416046/silver-octopus-ring

Maybe once I hit my Old Crone phase, if my hands still work by then, I can make them. I sold my soul for marriage & Mom-dom.


----------



## dead hawk

N. Fantom said:


> Got back from my first ever wedding. Now i legally have two uncles


hey 1 is better than none but 2 thats the best


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> Nope. Though that would be cool, as it would look more like an ambulance or hearse. It has wonky blind spots (nothing I can't get used to) and is supposed to be semi-styled after 1949 Chevy Suburban.I only want it for the gas mileage & cargo space...could care less about how it looks. Pic of Suburban: http://www.chryslerclub.org/memberphotofiles/horton2.JPG
> 
> 2009 Chevrolet HHR LT Start Up, Engine, and In Depth Tour - YouTube


Awesome!


----------



## Goblin

Headless said:


> Goblin I can relate!!!!! LOL
> 
> Well I've graduated. It was a pretty lackluster affair but anyway it's done and we all have pieces of paper to prove we've been working our butts of for a year for it....
> 
> Evidence attached!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's me third from the right!
> 
> In the meantime we've been spending the evening organising our upcoming vacation. Just two weeks and we are off for about 10 days. Planning a coastal vacation in our caravan (trailer) with the two doggies. I am so looking forward to the break.


Congratulations!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## graveyardmaster

going into hospital on monday,not looking forward to it at all,hernia operation,only good thing about it,its keyhole surgery


----------



## scarrycher

graveyardmaster said:


> going into hospital on monday,not looking forward to it at all,hernia operation,only good thing about it,its keyhole surgery


wow, good luck with that! get better soon :b


----------



## Copchick

graveyardmaster said:


> going into hospital on monday,not looking forward to it at all,hernia operation,only good thing about it,its keyhole surgery


I'm sure you'll be just fine. Look at the bright side, you can make up a really cool story to go with the scar! I have a sticker that reads "Scar are tattoos with better stories". But get better soon!


----------



## Hairazor

GYM, didn't you have a hernia problem a while back? Dang! You know we'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Frightmaster-General

:jol: *Get well soon, GraveyardMaster!!!* :jol:​


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Good luck with your surgery, GYM


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Word to the wise: Don't try learning to program a microcontroller before you've had a cup of coffee.


----------



## Pumpkin5

graveyardmaster said:


> going into hospital on monday,not looking forward to it at all,hernia operation


:jol: I hope everything goes well GYM, things are so advanced with medicine I am sure you will be fine. Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ even across the pond??

Get well soon bud


----------



## graveyardmaster

hey guys can i say a big thank you for the kind gestures..its good to know you guys care soooo much..thank you from the bottom of my heart...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I went to the local "pick your own" farm this morning and picked roughly 4 pounds of blackberries in about 20 minutes. Now they're sitting in a cooler in the kitchen waiting for me to give them a rinse and sort them into storage bags for freezing. Looking forward to having some blackberry cobbler now - yum!


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 and I went to the local "pick your own" farm this morning and picked roughly 4 pounds of blackberries in about 20 minutes. Now they're sitting in a cooler in the kitchen waiting for me to give them a rinse and sort them into storage bags for freezing. Looking forward to having some blackberry cobbler now - yum!


What time should I there for dessert?


----------



## Spooky1

graveyardmaster said:


> going into hospital on monday,not looking forward to it at all,hernia operation,only good thing about it,its keyhole surgery


Hope all goes well for your surgery, and you're back on your feet and working on props soon!


----------



## Gorylovescene

graveyardmaster said:


> going into hospital on monday,not looking forward to it at all,hernia operation,only good thing about it,its keyhole surgery


Surgery can be a really intimidating thing, but you'll be back in working order in no time, and without the discomfort of a hernia  We'll be thinking about you here in halloween-land and sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Copchick said:


> What time should I there for dessert?


Hmmm, how about....the 10th of Never? Mwahaha!:googly:

If you walked the beat in our neighborhood, we'd invite you in for tea and cobbler, definitely


----------



## Copchick

Okay, checking to see if the PhotoBucket works. I also was getting tired of deleting attachments. I have the before and after pictures of my store bought skelly sitting on a pumpkin. I didn't like the black and white paint job from the manufacturer, it was an awful look. I painted it all over and it seems to really pop now.

Pictures by CopChick3430 - Photobucket


----------



## scareme

You did great! It looks a lot better with what you have done to it. I also like your cats and mice on the mantle.


----------



## scareme

graveyardmaster said:


> going into hospital on monday,not looking forward to it at all,hernia operation,only good thing about it,its keyhole surgery


Wishing all the best for you. Just a word of warning. After surgery when they say don't lift anything for 4 months, they mean it. It doesn't mean after 3 months you can help your niece move, because you feel so good. Trust me, you'll be back in for another surgery, and you Dr. will be very mad next time. Mind your doctor!


----------



## Hairazor

Whoa, Copchick, nice paint job. Skellie looks downight king of the domain.


----------



## Spooky1

Copchick, the new paint job is a definite improvement.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i agree! Excellant upgrade! 

GYM- Feel better soon and do what your doc tells you!


----------



## dead hawk

OK I think that unstructured thoughts needs to be a category on it's own because look how many pages it has in it


----------



## debbie5

it's The Thread That Doesn't End....


----------



## debbie5

NO ONE IN CHAT! dang.


----------



## dead hawk

i went but no one was there.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Gorylovescene said:


> Surgery can be a really intimidating thing, but you'll be back in working order in no time, and without the discomfort of a hernia  We'll be thinking about you here in halloween-land and sending good thoughts your way.


awww thanks gory,dark angel 27,scareme...thanks for the kind words,yes guys i will listen to my doctor! you guys are really good friends!!


----------



## Zurgh

Congrats, Headless! Very nice head, for being 'Headless'!


debbie5 said:


> "lol. What is Vh'lagarion / Machonalon?"
> It's Zurghian.


And you still don't have the codex I sent ya'... Drunkies must have intercepted the copy... that is OK, without the decoder ring, it is useless...

GYM, Get better soon!

dead hawk, Jhonen Vasquez's earlier work on 'Johnny the Homicidal Maniac' was far more visceral, raw, and demented than his later (Kiddy) works on 'Invader Zim'...
Spectral Illusions is a member, here... and a link to his thread...
that's too bad i only speak klingon[/quote]I spoke Klingon before you were born... SoH 'oH ghobe' vaD teH may' puq... you am neither for true battle child...:googly:

Respond wrong, dh, and except what you are awarded under Klingon law...


----------



## Lord Homicide

Zurgh said:


> And you still don't have the codex I sent ya'... Drunkies must have intercepted the copy... that is OK, without the decoder ring, it is useless...


Speaking of drunkies, you sent us a Little Orphan Annie Decoder ring


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, I don't drink anymore (and not any less joke to follow) The Z decoder was sent to the ones in the know, followed by the Codex's ...FYI , LH...


----------



## Zurgh

Oh' yeh... set a trap for a legendary beast of legend... can't have them about, mucking up the ancient seals... help me with your good vibes...


----------



## dead hawk

Zurgh said:


> Congrats, Headless! Very nice head, for being 'Headless'!
> 
> And you still don't have the codex I sent ya'... Drunkies must have intercepted the copy... that is OK, without the decoder ring, it is useless...
> 
> GYM, Get better soon!
> 
> dead hawk, Jhonen Vasquez's earlier work on 'Johnny the Homicidal Maniac' was far more visceral, raw, and demented than his later (Kiddy) works on 'Invader Zim'...
> Spectral Illusions is a member, here... and a link to his thread...
> [URL="http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=32080
> ']An example of the Pepper's Ghost effect using Video Projection[/URL]
> I spoke Klingon before you were born... SoH 'oH ghobe' vaD teH may' puq... you am neither for true battle child...:googly:
> 
> Respond wrong, dh, and except what you are awarded under Klingon law...


i'll accept that because im a good sport, the cheapo fog chiller works one day i hope to make a better one but this works for the most part, Looking to finish a Project a Day for a few days.


----------



## N. Fantom

What a night. Left for a wedding at 11:30 a.m. just got back like 30 minutes ago (2:00 a.m. around here)


----------



## dead hawk

but i am 15 no child


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I caught an inmate on a cell phone at 9:45pm tonight, took it away, and had all my paperwork done, printed, signed and served by 10:08pm. One of the many great joys of having a folder on the office computer with my name on it and a password protection.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Draik41895

Zurgh said:


> Oh' yeh... set a trap for a legendary beast of legend... can't have them about, mucking up the ancient seals... help me with your good vibes...


*good vibes* Kooloo-Limpah!


----------



## Headless

Good luck for the surgery GYM. And yes - great advice - take it easy.

Thanks for the congrats everyone. It was a Diploma of Management and I certainly learned some very valuable tools.

Big weekend, but not a lot of Halloween stuff done. I did get the final coat on my big tombstone. Didn't take any photos yet though. I also started to make a wooden crate - however I didn't work out the materials I needed before I started and now realise its going to cost too much to make the three I planned originally. So I'll do this one and figure out something else for the others. Might try to get some large cardboard boxes or something. It was going to be for a display I wanted to do this year with some dolls. Anyway - back to the drawing board.

Groan - back to work tomorrow.........


----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I caught an inmate on a cell phone at 9:45pm tonight, took it away, and had all my paperwork done, printed, signed and served by 10:08pm. One of the many great joys of having a folder on the office computer with my name on it and a password protection.


Remember having to do all that paperwork by hand with whiteout at the ready? Makes it that much of a joy processing your paperwork. With the unit you're with, they're still not aloud cells at all right?


----------



## scarrycher

Frightmaster-General said:


> :jol: *Get well soon, GraveyardMaster!!!* :jol:​
> The Official "Get Well Soon!" Song - YouTube


that was priceless, cant be down after that graveyardmaster now can you


----------



## dead hawk

I'm Running into so halloween prop conundrums myself Headless, i am building a entrance gate for my cemetery and it seems the spray paint dos not work so i flipped it upside down and I sprayed the whole thing in a thick coat very unfortunate hope the cardboard can survive with no ripples.


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 12 is Middle Child's Day, a chance for those who are neither first nor last born to be recognized. I'm a middle child, being the third in a series of eight

Other than that, today is a busy day for music - cantored at the 8AM Mass this morning (vocal cords hate being expected to perform at that hour), have a rehearsal with the church organist and two flute players at 12:30PM for a service later this week, and then an orchestra rehearsal at 7PM for an upcoming production of Sousa's "The Glass Blowers" (aka The American Maid). Good thing I got the laundry done yesterday.


----------



## scareme

Bio, You da man!
Zurgh, you da..., just exactly what are you anyway? 

Roxy, I too am a middle child. We are always trying to be the peace makers in the family.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Copchick said:


> Remember having to do all that paperwork by hand with whiteout at the ready? Makes it that much of a joy processing your paperwork. With the unit you're with, they're still not aloud cells at all right?


Normally, we have to write it by hand, in the dorm with the inmates, and we're not allowed white out. Which means that if we screw it up, we have to start over. But our new shift commander ( a complete jerk) has made a rule that if an officer has to stay over, a supervisor has to stay with that officer. Our supervisor last night bluntly stated "If you have to stay over, you're on your own." So I told him that if he will allow me to type it, we'll be out the door as absolutely close to 10pm as possible. The inmates are not allowed cell phones, chargers, accessories, mp3 players (which is good for me, because I can always find a sound effect player for props now) and of course the usual contraband (dope, shanks, tattoo guns, etc.)


----------



## debbie5

Day Three of wearing full-on makeup...something must be wrong. Could it be the result of (gasp!) a blossoming self esteem!!?? 
I'm off to take Black Betty on her first highway foray up to Lake George to drop the teen off to a week of Girl Scout camp. Spinning some Brian Setzer orchestra while we drive....


----------



## debbie5

Could someone pls explain, in 3rd grader lingo how a mp3 player can be hooked to a laptop to create triggered sound effects?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Unless your laptop is 10 years older than dirt, it should be able to play sound effects without the mp3 player. 

Otherwise, you could connect the mp3 player with a male-to-male (two headphone plugs on it) cable. Still not sure how you would trigger the sound effect, though, other than a mouse click or key press.


----------



## dead hawk

well you could take a jack to a motion sensing device to another jack that goes into the computer and one jack to the mp3 (upload the mp3 files to computer use trigger system and software) or just do it by wires


----------



## dead hawk

My cemetery sign one with the minor safety warnings on it but there will be a newer sign that you can make out better gotta be safe and scary don't be fooled the back of the sign is stainless steel


----------



## MrGrimm

Just trying to figure out what I can build with all the spare parts I have lying around the basement... So much just sitting there... there's gotta be a prop in there some where!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

back from wisconsin...loved the boat ride this time. Fell asleep for a few moments on the front deck of the boat in a deck chair. The gentle waves rocked me to sleep..and then a bunch of noisey children came running and jumping through...*sigh* oh well.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I was planning to go outside and work on a tombstone tonight, but I believe it's going to be a go to bed early night. Talk to you all tomorrow!


----------



## Draik41895

^thats how I'm feeling


----------



## debbie5

PERSEIDS, people!!


----------



## Draik41895

Its so foggy here, I cant see anything!


----------



## scareme

I can't remember the last time I saw lovely fog.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> Day Three of wearing full-on makeup...something must be wrong. Could it be the result of (gasp!) a blossoming self esteem!!??...................


GASP - that's AWESOME woman!!!!! 



Goblin said:


> .........


Unfortunately your Monday caught me. But it's over now.

The sun came out today - I mention it because it really was something special. Cold - but sunny. Perhaps Spring is around the corner! It would be nice if the weather fined up a little for our vacation!


----------



## debbie5

The Teen is at sumer camp all week, so I will have a sullen-less week. There is a animation festival all week at the old vaudeville theatre downtown...to kick it off, tonight there is a *free* screening of "Yellow Submarine". I'm going! might even take The Demon if it's rated G (I think it is..gotta look it up). YAY!


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Yellow Submarine" is weird, but fine for kids. It does have a lot of scary characters in it, like Blue Meanies:










She'll see my avatar as well in the movie:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

If this coffee will ever take effect, I'm going to tinker around with my arduino before leaving for work. If not, I'll try tomorrow...


----------



## ladysherry

Ok how cool is it when your coworker comes back from Sturgis and brings u back a bag. Its cool cause the bag has a skull on it.


----------



## dead hawk

RoxyBlue said:


> "Yellow Submarine" is weird, but fine for kids. It does have a lot of scary characters in it, like Blue Meanies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She'll see my avatar as well in the movie:jol:


yea its a good movie i finally got to watching it


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hangovers suck...


----------



## Lord Homicide

Bullhead City, AZ
117.7 °F / *Feels Like 121 °F
*
Now that's hot


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm heading to Grand Rapids tomorrow....


----------



## scareme

Lord H, You live in a city called Bullhead? That explaines a lot. 

DA, You're lucky you're up north.


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> Lord H, You live in a city called Bullhead? That explaines a lot.


LOL, no I don't live in Bullhead. I was wondering what the warmest temp in the nation was and I think that is it


----------



## Lord Homicide

And it just keeps getting hotter!

Bullhead City, AZ
120.2 °F
*Feels Like 124 °F*


----------



## Evil Andrew

Lord Homicide said:


> Bullhead City, AZ 120.2 °F


But it's a _dry_ heat : )


----------



## MrGrimm

But hey, there ain't no global warming going on! No no no, it's all natural heat.


----------



## debbie5

It was cool! I'd LOVE to dress as a Blue Meanie for Halloween (I have the shape for it..LOL) but I doubt that many people would know who I was....


----------



## debbie5

BALLS! I HAVE BALLS!
The lovely scareme sent me a surprise package of LOTS black bouncy balls with skulls on them. THANK YOU honey!


----------



## Pumpkin5

debbie5 said:


> BALLS! I HAVE BALLS!
> The lovely scareme sent me a surprise package of LOTS black bouncy balls with skulls on them. THANK YOU honey!


:jol:Awwww Debbie5 that is so NICE! Congrats and now don't you feel all warm and fuzzy inside? That Scare me is one of a kind!


----------



## scareme

debbie, I've always thought you could use a good set of balls. And when I saw them on sale at OTC I thought of you. And the Halloween dance you were having at school. You can use them as prizes for some of the games, or what ever you want to do with them. I wish our schools around here would offer some kind of Halloween party for the kids. Only the churches offer Harvest Festivles. And they aren't really the same things.


----------



## Copchick

Well, just spent 2 hours reading a book recommended by Pumpkin5 a couple weeks ago. Girl, that is one hot book. I think I better cut posting short tonight, I gotta get my mind out of the gutter, I don't want to offend anyone or get a reprimmand.

Good night everyone!


----------



## Draik41895

I want to paint my tombstones, i want to paint my skull, I want to fix my spider webs ... But I can't get up, I'm just too sleepy today


----------



## Death's Door

Copchick said:


> Well, just spent 2 hours reading a book recommended by Pumpkin5 a couple weeks ago. Girl, that is one hot book. I think I better cut posting short tonight, I gotta get my mind out of the gutter, I don't want to offend anyone or get a reprimmand.
> 
> Good night everyone!


OK - just leave me hanging! :googly: What was the title?


----------



## debbie5

Sounds like "50 Shades of Copchick"..LOL.


----------



## Zurgh

I caught me a dragon...








or is it...:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Zurgh said:


> I caught me a dragon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or is it...:googly:


Awwwww look at that face! Cute!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Da Weiner said:


> OK - just leave me hanging! :googly: What was the title?


50 shades of Grey or as i call it, literacy porn.



scareme said:


> DA, You're lucky you're up north.


I know, August is the hottest month of the year. I will be going back in a few weeks.



Zurgh said:


> I caught me a dragon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or is it...:googly:


awe! Is this your newest companion, what a handsome feline!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

In other news, I'm down with an inner ear infection....and they day for going to grand rapids has been pushed back to the day after tomorrow.


----------



## Draik41895

Abashed the Devil stood and felt how awful goodness is.


----------



## Zurgh

The kitty is 6-8 weeks old, and has been acting abandoned for the last 4 days or so. Didn't want this kitten out in 100+ heat with no mamma cat taking care her. Gonna' post flyers tomorrow, but more than likely she will end up staying with us. Dr. Merlin is not amused...


----------



## Zurgh

Lookin' swanky, D!


----------



## N. Fantom

Copchick said:


> Well, just spent 2 hours reading a book recommended by Pumpkin5 a couple weeks ago. Girl, that is one hot book. I think I better cut posting short tonight, I gotta get my mind out of the gutter, I don't want to offend anyone or get a reprimmand.
> 
> Good night everyone!


I have so many more of these, but they don't comply with forum rules. hehe




























The worst movie ever made


----------



## N. Fantom

ION, heres a picture of an Olympic runner's leg for your viewing pleasure

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm dead on my feet Draik. Is that supposed to be 'The Crow' ? I know its a stupid question, but i'm running on fumes here. 

@Zurgh. Awe! You do have a heart! What a cute kittie!


----------



## Gorylovescene

My only project for the evening- Rhubarb Custard pie, fresh out of the oven. And now SLEEP.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

Da Weiner said:


> OK - just leave me hanging! :googly: What was the title?


"50 Shades of Gray"



debbie5 said:


> Sounds like "50 Shades of Copchick"..LOL.


You hit the nail on the head! I wonder if they'll make a movie based on this?! Lol!

Not the kind of book I ususally read, but a VERY different read for me.


----------



## Copchick

@ Zurgh - That is one little sweetie! Awwwwe


----------



## Draik41895

It is in fact, DA, and thanks Zurgh


----------



## Evil Queen

Good job with the makeup Draik, I so envy you your curly hair.
Z, Kitteh!


----------



## Spooky1

Draik, you make a good Crow. 

Cheers to you Zurgh, for rescuing the kitty.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Draik- Makeup looks good. A little too much white, though. Either darken the black, or wash out the white.

Z-That is truly a fearsome looking dragon. My three giant herklebeasts want it to come and play with them, but alas, I have an allergy to dragons, as well as a fear that one of the herklebeasts might injure it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik, you look fantastic! The Crow vibe really suits you

Beautiful kitten, Zurgh. I love cats but our dog doesn't:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

N. Fantom said:


> ION, heres a picture of an Olympic runner's leg for your viewing pleasure
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Obviously something isn't right but what's going on in this?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I was awakened this morning by our County's Emergency Warning PA Announcement and Siren. As if I don't dream of the Zombie Apocalypse enough...

ION: I am enjoying a cup of Boca Java Maple Bacon Morning Coffee this morning, and I must admit that it is AWESOME! It actually doesn't taste like bacon, just in case you're wondering. But it'd be better if it did.


----------



## debbie5

Gorey- I've never heard of a rhubard *custard* pie..sounds yummy? Do u have a link to the recipe, pls?


----------



## Lord Homicide

What does ION mean? I know we're not talking about ions here..


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Lord Homicide said:


> What does ION mean? I know we're not talking about ions here..


In Other News


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> ION: I am enjoying a cup of Boca Java Maple Bacon Morning Coffee this morning, and I must admit that it is AWESOME! It actually doesn't taste like bacon, just in case you're wondering. But it'd be better if it did.


What would it taste like if you used gravy in lieu of creamer? Think it would be enough to bring the bacon flavor out? lol


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

It actually tastes like coffee that has been lightly sweetened with pancake syrup. Not so sure I like the gravy idea for creamer. I like my coffee hot, black and exotic. 

**EDIT**
My loving wife just looked at my screen, said " Like you like your women" and burst out laughing. I believe she may have just gone insane. No definitive proof yet.


----------



## Pumpkin5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> It actually tastes like coffee that has been lightly sweetened with pancake syrup.


:jol:Couldn't you just use maple syrup and regular coffee? I would have no idea because I don't like coffee...I love the way it smells, but can't drink it. You guys are funny with your extreme love of bacon.  (it is delicious though)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> You guys are funny with your extreme love of bacon.  (it is delicious though)


To say that bacon is delicious is like saying the sun is hot. I wish bacon came in 20' sections of 2x4s... I would eat it at every meal if I could. Funny thing is, I only like it by itself. If you have to wrap bacon around something it needs to be cooked better or it doesn't belong in your mouth.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> Funny thing is, I only like it by itself. If you have to wrap bacon around something it needs to be cooked better or it doesn't belong in your mouth.


:jol:Seriously? Bacon Wrapped Scallops? OMG...so good!


----------



## Spooky1

Mortgage company wants us to bar our sliding glass door to know where (about a 3 ft drop to the back yard). We don't use the door and we've managed to not fall out of it for 9 years, but if we don't bar it we don't get the refinance. Now I've got about 24 hours to get it done. grrrrrrr


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spooky1 said:


> Mortgage company wants us to bar our sliding glass door to know where (about a 3 ft drop to the back yard). We don't use the door and we've managed to not fall out of it for 9 years, but if we don't bar it we don't get the refinance. Now I've got about 24 hours to get it done. grrrrrrr


Why would the mortgage company care about that? I would think the city inspector would make you do that. Just get one of those things the hotels use to either clamp on the rail or that little gate thing that prevents people from getting in. Or why not a 1" wood rod laid in the track?


----------



## debbie5

Tell them its a high window....hey, they are LOOKING for ways not to re-fi people! I've been trying for 2 years and my mortgage holder insists I dont qualify (under Obama's program) but the Fed hotline sez I do. 

My gardeni s insane...I have more beans than my freezer can hold....I"m now stuffing them in my parent's freezer! Two more pumpkins are setting....tomato plants fell over off the stakes as they are so laden with fruit.


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> To say that bacon is delicious is like saying the sun is hot. I wish bacon came in 20' sections of 2x4s... I would eat it at every meal if I could.


I couldn't have said it better myself! But I'll eat bacon with anything! Did you watch that show on cable, maybe Travel channel, it was called "United States of Bacon"? OMG, YUM!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> Why would the mortgage company care about that? I would think the city inspector would make you do that. Just get one of those things the hotels use to either clamp on the rail or that little gate thing that prevents people from getting in. Or why not a 1" wood rod laid in the track?


It's considered a safety issue and there must be at least two boards secured across the sliding glass door, according to the mortgage company, underwriters, and insurers. The fact that we have three ways to secure the door already does not count.

The loan was approved pending addressing the door thing, and all we need to do is get the appraiser to come out once more time to take a picture of the boards in place. They will be removed after closing:devil:


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm hanging out with the cats on the couch


----------



## RoxyBlue

That sounds totally decadent, Haunti Cats are excellent at hanging out with their people.


----------



## Evil Queen

Crutches? Did you get a boo boo?


----------



## Jaybo

*Maple Bacon Ice Cream* <----------------click me!

Omnomnomnomnom.....


----------



## scareme

Zurgh, You're dragon is a doll! The girls will eat her up when they see her. Have you decided what to call her? 
DA, I hope you're feeling better. It sucks to get sick when you are on vacation.
Gory, That pie looks good enough to eat. And you even put the fancy lattice work top on it. I'll take a slice with some ice cream on the side.
Draik, You look great. You are so good with make up. Are you planning on taking some schooling in that field? You have such a natural talent. 
Lord, Water chestnuts wrapped in bacon, to die for!
Bio, What were the sirens for? Is your weather that bad today?

Tonight on the TLC show Craft Wars they are doing a Halloween show. Trick or Trowel, the crafters have to build a yard display out of garden tools. It's probably going to be pretty tame, but any Halloween show in Aug., I'm going to watch.

Jaybo, No, bacon and ice cream do not belong in the same sentence, much less bowl.


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> Lord, Water chestnuts wrapped in bacon, to die for!


Aren't water chestnuts those weird crunchy things in chinese food? Ever had a bacon and pancake flavored cupcake? It's like a smoked porter beer... first one is awesome... the second one is almost too much... third one, yak! Still really good though.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> It's considered a safety issue and there must be at least two boards secured across the sliding glass door, according to the mortgage company, underwriters, and insurers. The fact that we have three ways to secure the door already does not count.
> 
> The loan was approved pending addressing the door thing, and all we need to do is get the appraiser to come out once more time to take a picture of the boards in place. They will be removed after closing:devil:


It sucks that they're able to get you by the... well, by the nuts doesn't apply in your case! I guess I just didn't know how bad things have gotten it seems. I guess I ought to take the diving board off the master bed railess-balcony balcony that springs over the backyard.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Evil Queen said:


> Crutches? Did you get a boo boo?


A few of them.


----------



## Draik41895

Scareme, thank you, and yes, I want to go to college for makeup sfx and stuff. That half hour was he best Part of my day yesterday.

Thanks everyone else for the complements. And Bio, I tend tO overdo white makeup on myself because of my dark skin, and I definitely needed to make the black darker, thanks.


----------



## Evil Queen

Hauntiholik said:


> A few of them.


What happened?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Evil Queen said:


> What happened?


You can't break the law of gravity.


----------



## debbie5

My mom suggested I take The Demon to the free swim lessons this week at the pool in the park..you know, the pool they frequently have to close down due to high fecal content?? Uhhhhhh...NO.


----------



## Evil Queen

ewwww


----------



## Evil Queen

Gravity sucks.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hauntiholik said:


> You can't break the law of gravity.


Coors induced?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lord Homicide said:


> Coors induced?


Coors? Ewwwwww nasty


----------



## Draik41895

You know somethings really wrong because I didnt skip karate to work on props, when I'll normally breath out a new prop by sitting in my house for a few hours. Instead, Ive been asleep since i got home from school. I woke up to take a shower, and now I'm actually in bed, rather than on top of.


----------



## Spooky1

Haunti, hope it's nothing too serious. Get well soon.


----------



## scareme

Hainti and Draik, I hope you're both feeling better.


----------



## Death's Door

Haunti - take care of yourself. Can't have any serious injuries with Halloween around the corner.

Draik - you might be getting a cold. Just chill and take it easy.

Someone at work gave me a head cold last Thursday. I was didn't go to work on Friday and just hung around the house all last weekend. Needed to sleep it off.


----------



## Draik41895

I'm gonna drink some water.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

scareme said:


> Bio, What were the sirens for? Is your weather that bad today?


They installed a new one yesterday, and decided to test it this morning.



Draik41895 said:


> Scareme, thank you, and yes, I want to go to college for makeup sfx and stuff. That half hour was he best Part of my day yesterday.
> 
> Thanks everyone else for the complements. And Bio, I tend tO overdo white makeup on myself because of my dark skin, and I definitely needed to make the black darker, thanks.


I used to have the same problem. Water the white down just a little bit, and it will come out looking better. If you're using cream makeup, that is. I don't know how you'd be able to do it with grease paint.


----------



## debbie5

I'm already stressing about Halloween. I WANT A PEACEFUL AUGUST! go away stress! shut up, Brain!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I love the monster list! There's always something cool on there!


----------



## Zurgh

Haunti, gravity can be your friend. Do rest up while chillin' with the kitty's, and get better soon.

No calls & no name, yet, for the kitten. The kitten thinks I'm it's mommy now (Kind of awkward that Zurghs do not produce cat milk...)... when she sees me, she starts turbo purring... she is a holy terror at play, even though she is still very young & bumbly. 

Dr. Merlin will go in, see her, hiss at her, then leave. The kitten is fascinated by him.

I was going to work on masks (or a couple other projects, like new prototype Zombies), but now this kitten has been soaking up my free time...

Any good Ideas for a name for a Holy terror of a kitten, who is also soooo cute?

And I get to bathe in X-Rays tomorrow... what new mutation will I get next?:googly:


----------



## dead hawk

I'd name a cat Mussolini, Lol


----------



## Goblin




----------



## dead hawk

Goblin said:


>


HAHA the spray bottle works nicely


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ lol


----------



## Pumpkin5

aquariumreef said:


> Woo, I'm back from that little *vacation*. Actually, I came back really quick to say that I actually won't be logging on probably for a long time.


:jol:Boo AR! That is no fair!  You need to play with us....we are FUN!!! Come on! We need your lovely pictures and super cool mask "how to's". Please! Don't leave us.........


----------



## Hairazor

AR you will be missed


----------



## dead hawk

don't worry everyone he told me he is going to come back to check in every so often


----------



## Lord Homicide

Prepping for hibernation?


----------



## debbie5

I really want to go rollerskating, knowing fully well that one fall, and I'm pretty sure of breaking something. Me....the person I fall on....
(sigh) I can't lose weight fast enough....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haunti and Draik:

Cat Get Well Card by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## scarrycher

whats up with everyone getting sick and hurt?? get well soon everyone! on a happy note I won tickets to 2 different concerts on 2 different radio stations today  and yes I did buy a loto ticket!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I've had a semi-productive day. Took the boss lady to a doctor's appointment this morning, then came back home and changed into "play clothes" and went to get a large amount of lumber to build my cemetery fence out of. It came in pre-built panels about 10 feet long, and I got 5 of them. The guy said he'll probably have some more next week.


----------



## autumnghost

YAY! Got an $80+ Etsy order yesterday and a $35+ order today. 

In true haunter's fashion I'm taking the extra income to my local Lowes for plywood and Styrofoam for props. 

I'm a happy camper!


----------



## Copchick

@ Autumnghost - Good for you!


----------



## dead hawk

Great Work AUTUM, Im sorry everyone's feeling down, Feel better everyone!!
"Throws get better powder on everyone"
I care so much i used powder instead of liquid


----------



## Zurgh

Had X-rays taken today, what fun! They might find bones, not machinery under the flesh this time...

Perhaps an extreme chocolate cake must be made, I may summon forth the Chocopocalypse...

Gave the Kitten a bath, she was not amused... 








...but now she is clean & flea free..
Still no owner, still no name...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^She has an owner, Zurgh, and it be YOU!

First name that popped into my head was Diablo. Since she's a girl, you could call her Miss Diablo:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Miss D for short.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have new pics uploading. I think I'm gonna start a thread for my haunt in the next few minutes...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Yay!


----------



## Spooky1

Zurgh, how about Ripley (if you're a fan of the Alien movies) as a name for the kitty. The other name that popped into my head was Lovecraft.


----------



## Draik41895

Back in action baby!... Starting tomorrow, I'm sleepy


----------



## Hairazor

Yay, Draik. Sleep tight.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Zurgh- if you're brave enough to give miss kitty that bath, you deserve to keep her. I can't wait to see what name you choose for her!


----------



## N. Fantom

Zurgh said:


> Gave the Kitten a bath, she was not amused...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but now she is clean & flea free..
> Still no owner, still no name...


Perhaps Mortisha, or Tish for short, or maybe Wednesday?


----------



## debbie5

Zurgh, think of all the income opportunities you washed down the drain...


----------



## N. Fantom

I wish more people my age would get into Halloween as much as I do


----------



## debbie5

Please explain why: I crash in bed at 9pm, which is unusual for me (I was really tired). So hubby monster-stomps up the stairs at 11 pm to "check on" me aka wake me up. WHYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...now its 2:30am and I'm STILL not back to sleep due to my 2 hour "nap"..... IF YOU THINK I AM DEAD, ***DON'T WAKE ME***! I'll still be dead in the morning!

And since I have nothing better to do...check out this free, almost-instant cool mask: 
http://ravensblight.com/SteelJaw.html


----------



## dead hawk

N. Fantom said:


> I wish more people my age would get into Halloween as much as I do


well fant that's our job to make people see how awesome if can be and how creative we are


----------



## dead hawk

debbie5 said:


> Please explain why: I crash in bed at 9pm, which is unusual for me (I was really tired). So hubby monster-stomps up the stairs at 11 pm to "check on" me aka wake me up. WHYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...now its 2:30am and I'm STILL not back to sleep due to my 2 hour "nap"..... IF YOU THINK I AM DEAD, ***DON'T WAKE ME***! I'll still be dead in the morning!
> 
> And since I have nothing better to do...check out this free, almost-instant cool mask:
> http://ravensblight.com/SteelJaw.html


awesome mask thanks for posting


----------



## Goblin




----------



## dead hawk

got another zombie project 1 down 2 to go on number two just started to mache it now its drying i used paper from a old phone book much darker than newspaper i like it.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I don't believe it , I ran out of flat black spray paint.
And I found a bag of plaster that I didnt know I had. Now I have two 25lb bags.


----------



## Draik41895

I want a nice hearse with white wall tires, and a chain- link steering wheel like Elvira's. Also I figured what I want my senior pictures to look like, more on the later


----------



## Lord Homicide

N. Fantom said:


> I wish more people my age would get into Halloween as much as I do


You and me both man.


----------



## Hauntiholik

August 16th is.....
* National Rum Day
* National Tell a Joke Day
* Elvis Memorial Day
* Roller Coaster Day
* Bratwurst Day


----------



## debbie5

Uh oh...Tell A Joke day...


----------



## debbie5

I shall start the day off right, then: 

An octopus walks into a bar and sees a band playing in the corner. He walks up and says "I'm the best musician in the world. I can play any instrument you like".

So the English guy goes "Alright then. Play this" and hands him a guitar. The octopus plays it better than Jimi Hendrix, better than Chuck Berry, better than anyone and hands him back the guitar.

The Irishman says "Okay, how about this?" and shows him to the piano. The octopus sits down and plays it like never before - Better than Jerry Lee Lewis and Elton John. The best pianist ever.

Finally, a Scotsman says "Alright, let's see ya play this then" and hands him a set of bagpipes. The octopus looks at them and fumbles with them. Couple more minutes and he's still struggling and there's no sound coming out. Couple more minutes and still nothing so the Scotsman says "Oh, so can you not play it then?"

And the octopus says "Play it? I'm gonna take her upstairs once I figure out how to get her pajamas off!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here are my contributions to Joke Day:

Q: Why does a seagull fly over the sea?

A: Because if it flew over a bay, it would be called a bagel.


Q: What do you call a cow with no legs?

A. Ground beef



And did you hear about the restaurant on the moon? Great food, but no atmosphere.


Nyuck, nyuck, nyuck


----------



## Haunted Spider

Two muffins were in the oven. The first muffin turns to the first and says sure is hot in here. The Second muffin screams and says Holy crap, a talking muffin!


----------



## Hairazor

How do you make a hankie dance?

Put a little boogie in it!


----------



## dead hawk

Zombies don't actually want brains they just want a good education.

A ghost walks in a bar sits down and is the coolest ghost there another ghost comes in the bar but he is floating he goes to the ghost and says your not a real ghost the ghost who walks says yes i am the ghost who floats says no your not if you were a ghost you would be so worn out for being a spirit for eternity that you wouldent walk.


----------



## Hairazor

Saw this on the Spirit site, now on my must have list


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

A man is driving down the highway a little faster than the speed limit. He sees a state trooper pull out behind him and speeds up to 60 mph. The trooper turns on his lights and starts to catch up. The man speeds up to 90 mph. The trooper turns on his siren. The man speeds up to 120 mph. The trooper comes over the PA system on his car and informs the man that he can either stop, or they will use the P.I.T. maneuver to stop him. The man gives up and pulls over. 
When the trooper comes up to the window, he says " My shift ends in 10 minutes, so if you can give me an excuse I've never heard before, I'll let you go."
The man says "Well, sir, My first wife left me for a state trooper and I thought you were trying to bring her back."
"Have a nice day, sir"


----------



## debbie5

LMAO @ Bio...I think that might be my new fav joke!

Hubby's fav: Why do men die before their wives do?

Because they want to.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

A cop pulls a man over for excessive speeding and says "I've been waiting for you all day long"
The man says " Well, I got here as fast as I could"
The cop wishes the man a nice day.


----------



## dead hawk

Day Two site management, help, info, no one calls emails no issues 
started a fund at gofundme i usually dont do donations but i have no money at all cant get a job and i need things i can't find in the dumpster or craft by myself like paints pvc wood and a projector...


----------



## Lord Homicide

Cute n' clean:
Pirate walks into a bar with a steering wheel jammed into the front part of his pants.
The bartender asks, "Why do you have a steering wheel in your pants?"
The pirate says, "Don't know but it's driving me nuts, arr!"


----------



## graveyardmaster

hi guys!! can i say thank you for all the get well soon messages...thanks!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Working my way piecemeal towards a costume for Halloween. So far I have these items:

Battenburg lace parasol

parasol by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Black feather/net fascinator:

fascinator by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Beaded purse:

beadedpurse by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Victorian granny boots:

grannyboots by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Roxy, that is going to be one cool costume...Okay...so what is it?(watch out though, LordH does love some lace...of course, he calls it something else)


----------



## Bone Dancer

So are you looking for some tight leather pants and a lace corset next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ I don't foresee tight leather pants in my future. Besides, bootcut pant styles look better on me anyway. There will, however, be a corset or bustier of some kind involved. 

The costume is still evolving. Part of it I intend to make myself, which will mean some serious time at the sewing machine if I expect to get it done in time.


----------



## MrGrimm

Nice parasol!

So... what's for dinner???


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I think tea and scones go with the parasol, don't you?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Those boots are pretty hot......










*EDIT: Hot if the word granny wasn't used *


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Never grab a soldering iron by the tip. Those things heat up quickly.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Why wouldn't you just grab it by the handle? < sarcastic on the funnier side


----------



## Lord Homicide

@RoxyBlue: You know............. That could be used to make a version of the costume worn by the title character in the movie Beloved. Great book too.


----------



## Hairazor

Hey Bio, you are soooo right about the soldering iron!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Stoked about what looks to be my acting position at The Bates this season.........badass!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

@LH: Because I had just plugged it up a moment before, and it was lying across a rag. I didn't think it would get that hot that quickly. Plus, the tip was closer to me.

@Johnny Thunder: You know that you have to share now, right?


----------



## dead hawk

Oh Bio are you ok?? 
I do that when i plug in to see if its getting hot because all my equitment has wires that i had to redo with tape and me cutting the wires with a knife i never know when they are working LOL


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Yeah, I'm fine. I just feel like an idiot, because I knew it was plugged up, and that it would get hot, but I got in a hurry and did something stupid.


----------



## Copchick

Hey BioH, make sure you post in the 2012 injuries thread! Hope it's not too bad. Ouch!


----------



## dead hawk

You're NOT an idiot im sure everyone has done that before i have except i let it run for 15 minutes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Johnny Thunder said:


> Stoked about what looks to be my acting position at The Bates this season.........badass!


If they do your makeup this year as fantastically as they did last year, you are going to be beyond bada$$ scary:devil:


----------



## Draik41895

Maybe I'll try some Maori tribal makeup tomorrow?


----------



## N. Fantom

Just dreaming about my future pro-haunt. *sigh*


----------



## dead hawk

N. Fantom said:


> Just dreaming about my future pro-haunt. *sigh*


Fant your haunt is pro, You just need to sculpt it as much as you can


----------



## dead hawk

listening to a old episode of hauntcast wish i heard of it earlier


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

OUCH Bio - guessing you won't do that again in a hurry.

Funny jokes BTW....

Loving the look of your costume so far Roxy.

Well I've been AWOL for a couple of days and then when I did log in there were 5 pages of posts so I just had to miss them because I didn't have the time to read it all.

It's been absolutely POURING rain here for the past 2 days. It's freezing cold as well. I'm so over winter. I worked this morning and then got a little time in the shed this afternoon. Trying to work on a groundbreaker but still not sure to do about his head. Then I got a little creative with some plastic plates, garden tubing and wire and made a halfway reasonable lantern. I'll try to take some photos tomorrow. It was pretty easy to make and effective I think for display.

Only a week until we head off on vacation - so I really need to get moving this weekend and make some progress.


----------



## dead hawk

Headless said:


> OUCH Bio - guessing you won't do that again in a hurry.
> 
> Funny jokes BTW....
> 
> Loving the look of your costume so far Roxy.
> 
> Well I've been AWOL for a couple of days and then when I did log in there were 5 pages of posts so I just had to miss them because I didn't have the time to read it all.
> 
> It's been absolutely POURING rain here for the past 2 days. It's freezing cold as well. I'm so over winter. I worked this morning and then got a little time in the shed this afternoon. Trying to work on a groundbreaker but still not sure to do about his head. Then I got a little creative with some plastic plates, garden tubing and wire and made a halfway reasonable lantern. I'll try to take some photos tomorrow. It was pretty easy to make and effective I think for display.
> 
> Only a week until we head off on vacation - so I really need to get moving this weekend and make some progress.


OUCH why would you want to "head off" to vacation i get your name is headless but still thats taking it a tad too far don't you think :googly:


----------



## Headless

bahahahaha very funny


----------



## autumnghost

I owe I owe. It's off to work I go....

Roxy where are you shopping? That stuff would look great with the costume I'm going for. Awesome!


----------



## Death's Door

Gooda Morning All!

Had fun reading the jokes while I was having my coffee this morning.

Roxy - I love your new costume duds that you have so far. 

Can't wait to meet up with my M&T group at the Monster Mania con tomorrow.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So, after some "creative engineering", I was able to start my lawn mower and cut my grass. I wish that my throttle cable would hurry up and come in, so I can fix this thing right. But if it doesn't, I'm saving $25 each time I cut the grass, lol. All with a small piece of wire.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Wonder how difficult it will be to make a lightbox out of my cemetery arch?


----------



## Hairazor

Draik41895 said:


> Maybe I'll try some Maori tribal makeup tomorrow?


Post pics. You do some great makeup


----------



## Hairazor

Johnny Thunder said:


> Stoked about what looks to be my acting position at The Bates this season.........badass!


A celebrity among us. Go man!


----------



## scareme

Goblin, I know exactly what you mean...










You can see how bad Miss Winnie feels about getting caught on the table. And dead hawk you're right, a spray bottle works well.

Da Weiner, I hope your feeling better, are you over the cold?
Headless, when we hadn't heard from you in a couple of days, I was thinking you were already on Holiday. 
Roxy, I'm loving the costume. How long did it take you to find all of that? Sometimes the looking is as much fun as the end product.


----------



## Copchick

Scareme - Miss Winnie has the look on her face like, "Yeah you busted me, but I am soooo comfy!" Her markings are beautiful!


----------



## Lord Homicide

I'm glad y'all love cats because they don't get any from me - guaranteed.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Aw, LH, cats are pretty cool in their own way. Not as cool as my dogs, but still cool.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Aw, LH, cats are pretty cool in their own way. Not as cool as my dogs, but still cool.


Very, very few are cool in my world. . The coolest cat I ever been around was a neighbor's cat. It was really friendly, really lazy and acted like a dog - a Savannah cat I think it was.


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> I'm glad y'all love cats because they don't get any from me - guaranteed.


What do you do, eat them?  No, DON'T answer that! Lol


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> What do you do, eat them?  No, DON'T answer that! Lol


Bah, come on! I'm not that mean. . I just despise 99% of cat personalities.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> I'm glad y'all love cats because they don't get any from me - guaranteed.


:jol:BOO YOU! You just haven't met the right cat. My husband use to feel that way too...but now...kitties are his friends.....


----------



## allishark

Ahhh this is the perfect thread! ADHD for the win! 
Cats...they are cute but the one cat I had developed an AWFUL spraying problem once he hit about 7 years old. Our entire house REAKED! D:


----------



## MrGrimm

Can't we all just get along? 

We can love both cats & dogs if we try...! Personally I owned a dog for 19 years and I still love the company of a cuddly cat. Except a cat like Mr. Bigglesworth... The hairless Dr. Evil cat... Ugly!

OK, gotta figure out what's for dinner!


----------



## Lord Homicide

*@MrGrimm*: Now Mr. Bigglesworth is a cool cat. I've never pet a hairless cat but I bet it's a strange feeling yet... eh... yeah.

*@P5*: I promise you that my feelings towards cats will never break.  I'm glad my girl doesn't like them either 

*@allishark*: A trusty ol' spray bottle always works!

*@ALL*: To all the cat lovers, just love them like I love dogs and all the pet cats in the world will be well off!


----------



## allishark

Ahh pets really do seem to be the closest thing to a miracle drug. 
My dogs and bunnies are the most effective cure I've found yet!
But my cat would always do it in hiding, so we'd be left to find the mess a few days later.
Have any of you guys seen the how-to's of having live tarantulas in your haunt? WAY TOO COOL!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide;663090
[B said:


> @P5[/B]: I promise you that my feelings towards cats will never break.  I'm glad my girl doesn't like them either


:jol:You just wait...one day...maybe not this year....or next year....but some little kitten is going to find his or her way into your heart....you mark my words.....and for the record I am a dog person first because they NEED me...cats I love, but they can take me or leave me...but dogs are pure unconditional love 24 hours a day....


----------



## Lord Homicide

I had a cat when I was younger named Katie. She was cute, cool and ended up being a main dish for a pack of coyotes. Kittens are cute but when they flop over into the cat-egory (LOL), I don't like them!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Always the sweetheart, my wife thought of me on her way home from work when she stopped at the hardware store for some yard gloves. How cool is this?!










It may get covered in mache at some point, but it sure will add a ton of fun to making another prop!


----------



## scareme

Yeah! The week end is here. And it was only in the 80's today. I was able to get some work done outside today. I hope this keeps up all weekend. I may get started on my tombstones. I threw the old ones out as incentive to get the new ones finished this year. I hope it doesn't backfire on me.

Wow Sawtooth, that is cool. I've not seen that yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

autumnghost said:


> Roxy where are you shopping? That stuff would look great with the costume I'm going for. Awesome!





scareme said:


> Roxy, I'm loving the costume. How long did it take you to find all of that? Sometimes the looking is as much fun as the end product.


Thanks for the kind comments, all The parasol and fascinator came from Amazon.com, the beaded purse from steampunkemporium.com (I saw a red version of it on Amazon.com as well), and the boots from oaktreefarms.com. I started browsing sites for suitable items a few weeks ago and placed the orders within the past two weeks.

Today Spooky1 and I went to a couple fabric stores to find a vest pattern for him and fabric for both his vest and my bustier. Still don't know if I'll have everything done in time, but of course, there is always next year


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

How can you NOT love something called a fascinator?! Outstanding!  Nice boots too.


----------



## N. Fantom

allishark said:


> Have any of you guys seen the how-to's of having live tarantulas in your haunt? WAY TOO COOL!


No I haven't. could you kindly point me in he direction of said how-to's? hehe


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I've been to a haunt where they had them under a plexiglas floor you had to crawl over...freaky sure, but I'm not for putting live animals into a situation like that, it's simply way to stressful on them and im not sure you could guarantee their safety or the correct environment to keep them alive. If you go this route, just be kind to them!


----------



## Copchick

So has anyone been enjoying the break in the hot, horrible, humid summer from hell? Here in the 'burgh we're supposed to only be in the 70's this week with night time temps in the high 50's to mid 60's. Awesome sleeping weather!

@ Sawtooth Jack - You're wife is so thoughtful! Cool tape!


----------



## Evil Andrew

This morning on the motorcycle it was a little chilly ! Starting to feel like fall is coming....


----------



## Draik41895

Finally a relative amount of progress


----------



## dead hawk

im with you draik progress is comming along with me doing one thing on a prop at a time being lazy, lol I have been thinking about it though, Is it it a good or bad sign when your family starts picking things and contemplating whether to throw something out or give it to you for a halloween decoration, Found some elastic string thought of guts for a zombie that will be lifting up out of a grave and its torso cut lol.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So my supervisor (the one I don't get along with. He has Napolean syndrome, and I'm 6'3") tonight told me that he'd see me fired before he saw me promoted. This made me angry, so I politely smiled and told him to give it his best shot, but to remember that I have the ability to write him up just like he does me, and I'm a better writer. Until today, I have never seen a black man's face turn red. Kinda cool, actually.


----------



## Draik41895

Bio, I laughed.










Latest drawing


----------



## Zurgh

My ears hear the sweet song from the colors of the rainbow, melting from the iceberg that fell from space last night... Who hath taken the biscuit of Malcorkronous, then jellied it with truth? Was it the usual suspects, or are more nefarious agency's involved... Perhaps the wise ol' Caracal of the north could aid in thy new quest... Ready thine pack Zombies and prep our finest sled, as we take to the tracks that shall lead us to the path of destiny or doom...:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Got some bad news today. My brother-in-law (the one with Alzheimers) fell and
broke his hip today. They told my sister that there were three options...........
1-Surgury, but with his Alzheimers he could go down very quickly and wouldn't
last long! 2-Put him in a nursing home. 3-Take him home and he'll be bedridden
for the rest of his life. He's got to see an orthpedic surgeon nextweek and they
will decide where to go from there. No matter what she decides, I see dark days
ahead for my sister.

 On a happier note........Walmart had it's Halloween cards today!


----------



## dead hawk

Oh how sad gob wish you and your sister luck.


----------



## Copchick

Goblin - Sad news. I'm sorry to hear of your borther-in-law's injury. That certainly is a complication to a difficult disease. My best wishes for them both and for strength they're going to need to deal with this injury and pull through together.


----------



## Headless

That's awful news Goblin. Hope they find a fourth, more positive option.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Sorry to hear that Goblin. I hope everything turns out all right.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oh Goblin! That is sad news!!!  But you know doctors always give you the worse case scenario. I guess so as not to build false hope. Bottom line is your sister needs to base her decision on quality of life. You step up and be strong for her and we will all be here to support you. ((hugs)) We love you!


----------



## scareme

Bio, I'm sorry for you to have to work under those circumstances. It can't be easy going into work night after night, knowing besides all the crap you'll get from the population, you have to deal with a supervisor like that too. 

Gobby, so sorry to hear about your brother-in law. You sister might have to start thinking about a nursing home, for her husbands health and safety. He might be more than she can handle at home. It's her choice, but I know you'll support her no matter what she choses.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

scareme said:


> Bio, I'm sorry for you to have to work under those circumstances. It can't be easy going into work night after night, knowing besides all the crap you'll get from the population, you have to deal with a supervisor like that too.


Nah, he doesn't bother me. He's just an angry little man with a complex. Like I said, it will come down to a war of pens, and I know that I'm a better writer than he is. But if I can just hold off until January, I'm going to try to change to a different shift, and then I won't have to deal with him. But, I bet certain administrative supervisors will learn a lot of things about him.


----------



## scareme

The most incredible thing is happening! Water is falling out of the sky. And we don't have the sprinklers on. It just falling all on it's own. I hope this keeps up for awhile. I was just noticing last night, the neighbors lawn is compleatly dead. And the streetlight shining on it made it look white. So it looked like a winter snow covered lawn last night when I looked out the window. And now this today, does that mean there may be a break in this summer from hell?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

We got some of that miraculous falling water last tuesday. My grass sprouted 4 inches by thursday, which required that I cut it. Be watchful. I think that water has been mixed with Miracle grow or something.


----------



## Gorylovescene

Tonight is my 10 year high school reunion. This is supposed to be exciting, right?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I can't remember my 10 year reunion, gorylovescene. that might be because I didn't go, though. Hope you have a great time!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm watching a '50s B scifi film with a post nuclear war theme, and wondering how it is that women in those movies always seem to be dressed in party clothes when the world ends and also happen to be carrying several changes of clothing at the same time so they can be properly dressed for any occasion in the post apocalyptic world...


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin so sorry to hear of your brother-in-laws situation. Will pray your sister stays strong to deal with it.


----------



## Evil Queen

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm watching a '50s B scifi film with a post nuclear war theme, and wondering how it is that women in those movies always seem to be dressed in party clothes when the world ends and also happen to be carrying several changes of clothing at the same time so they can be properly dressed for any occasion in the post apocalyptic world...


I'm watching it too and thinking the same thing. The hair is done up and makeup on.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I got bored and went out to the shop to start laying out my 4' cemetery arch. I'm going to take build pics for once, and attempt to do a tutorial on it. Should be interesting, since I'm also making it a light box.


----------



## Pumpkin5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Nah, he doesn't bother me. He's just an angry little man with a complex. Like I said, it will come down to a war of pens, and I know that I'm a better writer than he is. But if I can just hold off until January, I'm going to try to change to a different shift, and then I won't have to deal with him. But, I bet certain administrative supervisors will learn a lot of things about him.


:jolen Wars! Yay! You go BHC!!! I am betting on you and if you need any help with mean jabs...I have been known to make people cry......:devil:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

It sounds like everyone could use a cheer-me-up video. Wish this was on youtube, but apparently the youtube nazis don't like this video up. 
http://www.metatube.com/en/videos/38424/Boundin-Pixar-HD-Short-Film-Walt-Disney/


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jolen Wars! Yay! You go BHC!!! I am betting on you and if you need any help with mean jabs...I have been known to make people cry......:devil:


LOL, it's more of a "Who can write better legal documents" type of pen war. I've been with the state three years, have written an average of about 5 disciplinary reports a day, and have never had someone I wrote up found not guilty yet.


----------



## Headless

I think I've had enough magic falling water to last me a whole year. We are so soggy here. Still more clouds today. 

Heading out to do a bit of work this morning..... finally.......... So I guess being on here isn't going to help that.


----------



## Copchick

Dark Angel 27 said:


> It sounds like everyone could use a cheer-me-up video. Wish this was on youtube, but apparently the youtube nazis don't like this video up.
> http://www.metatube.com/en/videos/38424/Boundin-Pixar-HD-Short-Film-Walt-Disney/


Thanks for the cute vid DA! Jack-a-lopes really do exist!


----------



## debbie5

(said een best Frawnch ak-sennnnt)..."Zere eez no wan een dee shat room, no? I weesh to shat."


----------



## N. Fantom

^ I em nowou


----------



## debbie5




----------



## N. Fantom

debbie, y u no in chat?


----------



## debbie5

Eye wuss awn yoo toob lukkin at zee veedeeoz.


----------



## Draik41895

Last night


















Tonight, The Demon, and my Friend is doing The Starchild


----------



## Hairazor

Fearsome looking Draik!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik, you crack me up And you have the perfect hair for all the looks you've tried out.


----------



## Spooky1

Draik, are you planning to go play rugby in New Zealand?


----------



## Headless

LOL @ Draik - funny kid!

LOL @ Deb - I don't know what you are drinking Deb but it sounds like fun - pour me one too!!!! 

Finally took some photos of the lantern I made out of the paper plates. Off to post them HERE


----------



## Draik41895

RoxyBlue said:


> Draik, you crack me up And you have the perfect hair for all the looks you've tried out.





Spooky1 said:


> Draik, are you planning to go play rugby in New Zealand?


Thank you, and probably. I'm actually brushing my hair out for this one so its down more instead of super curly. this should be fun


----------



## Spooky1

Lately the orb weaver spiders have been showing up in force in the back yard. We even had one build a web between the railings on the back steps. I guess if if thought it could catch us or the dog she'd have a feast. Here's some pics of one that set up shop at a window.

DSC04902 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC04898 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC04899 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

In action video

MOV04900 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, the weatherman has decided that I'm not allowed to work on my arch tonight. That S.O.B.

**EDIT**
For the record Spooky, those are awesome spider pics, but I really hate spiders.


----------



## Headless

I don't mind little ones Bio - it's the big hairy creepy ones I can't cope with.

More rain. I have the heater on in the shed though and its cosy in there. Just came in for a hot drink and back to it. TRYING to work out how to make my drop panel. Not sure I have the right scraps to get it done so might have to invest in some new timber. Procrastination is surely the bane of a haunter.......


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

It's just about spider season, and Orb Weavers are the best! Great pic Spooky. Enjoy the hairy legged critters, they should be around until late fall!


----------



## Draik41895

Half-way into my makeup, the power goes out. Half an hour later all the tealights and candles in the house are lit and the light comes back on. agihfglhgljdhfakghlhgksghskghaghakjfhgkfdaghigkj................... I'll redo the makeup tomorrow, im over it


----------



## Zurgh

Yams have invaded the hive, need reinforcements.....q


----------



## Hairazor

I hate spiders Spooky but those are awesome pictures


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

LOL I can relate to that lately Goblin!


----------



## Copchick

Spooky1 - Awesome pics and vid with the spider! 

That's the same kind of spider that's on my porch railing and my front steps railing. They make the most beautiful webs and I love watching them build it.


Spiders and I have an understanding. Stay outside and I'll admire your work or maybe even feed you a juicy morsel. But DO NOT come inside. Then I'll be forced to shudder and scream like a little girl.


----------



## N. Fantom

Ugh, why does my mother think that me sleeping into 2 or 3 is the root of all evil?


----------



## Draik41895

I wish I could stay asleep the long, my friend gave an Ubermonster last night and I didn't fall asleep until 2:30. Now I'm uber beat, but I cant sleep anymore... Such is the life of a teenager


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I woke up this morning with the worst hacking cough. feel like I have a pine cone stuck in the back of my throat. My wife just got up a minute ago and she says that she feels the same way. I hope I haven't brought home another cold from work...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Currently watching the 4 dog marathon. It's raining, so they don't want to go outside. Instead they trample through the house like a herd of stampeding elephants. It's actually quite humorous to watch...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Scabbie & I had a good time at Monstermania Con yesterday. Got to meet/catch up with some HF members too.

Also, got my acting assignment for this season. I will be doing line entertainment at the Bates this season. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

You're so lucky JT! I want to see videos!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats, JT! May you have another great season at the Bates Motel.

I got the lawn mowed just in time today. It started raining about 5 minutes after I finished.


----------



## scareme

Copchick said:


> Spooky1 - Awesome pics and vid with the spider!
> 
> That's the same kind of spider that's on my porch railing and my front steps railing. They make the most beautiful webs and I love watching them build it.
> 
> Spiders and I have an understanding. Stay outside and I'll admire your work or maybe even feed you a juicy morsel. But DO NOT come inside. Then I'll be forced to shudder and scream like a little girl.


Those are great spider pictures Spooky1. I feel the same way about spiders, Copchick, outside, they are my friends. My Mom used to say my spiders were they only ones in the neighborhood that could call for take out. I'm always throwing some incect I pick off one of my plants into their webs. I keep my spiders plump. 



BioHazardCustoms said:


> I woke up this morning with the worst hacking cough. feel like I have a pine cone stuck in the back of my throat. My wife just got up a minute ago and she says that she feels the same way. I hope I haven't brought home another cold from work...


I was wondering where I left my pine cones. Sorry about that.



Johnny Thunder said:


> Scabbie & I had a good time at Monstermania Con yesterday. Got to meet/catch up with some HF members too.
> 
> Also, got my acting assignment for this season. I will be doing line entertainment at the Bates this season. Looking forward to it!


I wish I lived close enough to see you in action. Sounds like you got a great job again this year. Have fun!


----------



## Headless

Congrats JT - that should be fun!


----------



## debbie5

Wearing my HF hoodie, as it's chilly tonight & my Cold Hormones are on the loose...I like them more than the Hot Hormones.


----------



## Draik41895

At the opera tonight...


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Did some prop work first thing this morning...so nice to NOT feel like I should be doing more right now!


----------



## N. Fantom

I love it when my writers block clears! Now I can get started on my new script. Whooo Hooooo


----------



## Draik41895

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Did some prop work first thing this morning...so nice to NOT feel like I should be doing more right now!


Envy


----------



## RoxyBlue

People who are in the business of renting out orchestral scores should (a) make sure each book has all the pages and (b) make sure each song is in the same key for the same instrument in the all books.


----------



## Troll Wizard

I wish I could back the clock up and have more time to finish my prop building projects for Halloween!


----------



## debbie5

So I'm going through the dregs of my Summer Bucket List, trying to find things to do. ALL of the remaining things cost too much money, or put me at risk of getting a tick. LOL. Somehow, in my "reconnect with your athleticism and love of nature" pursuits, I forgot about my tick-o-phobia...the weather is so nice and cool..I'm trying to find some money to go mining for Herkimer diamonds (quartz crystals). I had planned out a hike for tomorrow, but got word the place I wanted to go is loaded with ticks. (sigh) I guess I will go swimming cuz it's free!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I seem to have gotten the "summer flu" Lovely. 

On a brighter note:
I have the arch drawn out the way that I want it. Now to sculpt the new letters and make sure the entire thing is sealed enough not to leak light. This is going to be a long project.


----------



## debbie5

Bio..stop coughing up pines cones, will ya!? 
Yeah...I have something, too..I slept on & off pretty much all day yesterday..then up for 2 hours, then back to bed & slept another 8. I think it's the Mystery Thing that I get every so often that doc can't diagnose...yet.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

They say west Nile virus is at an all time high this year. Happy over-hyped media scare everyone!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## dead hawk

I went to dollar general to get a card and they had the halloeen eisle out, I WAS LIKE THEY HAVE THIS YES, YES, so i went up and down the eisle looking for potential things for prpps bought 2 bags of spider web 1 black table cloth ( i figure i can use it when i finally get a projector for a peppers ghost), got 2 packs of creepy curtains and eye balls, I used both the ceepy curtains for a ghost i was gonna makehttp://s1056.photobucket.com/albums/t375/dead-hawk/?action=view&current=120819-072030.jpg#!oZZ1QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1056.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Ft375%2Fdead-hawk%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3D120820-015832.jpg


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin5 told me she had to give up the new business she started......... 
"Maps to the Forum Member's homes" Seems the only ones who were 
buying the maps was burglars!


----------



## Zurgh

...Except that P5 Hired my company to protect her mapped locations... so the criminals were torn apart by demons, ninja, well trained 'feral' attack animals, Zombies, and Otherworldly Beasts, and turned into fertilizer... so what is the joke? Perhaps I'll see it when all the reports & accounts come in...:googly:


----------



## Zurgh

Miss Winnie, is quite the awesome cat, scareme!
So, to make a long story short... the Kitten is not chipped, no one has claimed her, so... I guess she is now mine... Kitten still is nameless... need your help... great names so far, but not quite fitting for her...
These are the front runners... 
...Phobos, Chloe, Zoe, Esmeralda, Freya, Nike, August, Artemis, Caracal,
{Dahlia 'Gillespie', Alissa 'Gillespie', Cheryl 'Mason', Claudia 'Wolf'... From Silent Hill}
Esmeralda and, Chloe, seem to be the top contenders,,,


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:So many choices Zurgh!! I love the name Esmeralda, very witchy and then Essie for short! She has a certain "moth eaten" look to her, and I think that may be her secret cat name anyway. I also love Titchiba, but then that wasn't a choice now, was it? I like to color outside the lines.....


----------



## Evil Queen

I like Esmeralda or maybe Demonica.


----------



## Spooky1

Zurgh said:


> Miss Winnie, is quite the awesome cat, scareme!
> So, to make a long story short... the Kitten is not chipped, no one has claimed her, so... I guess she is now mine... Kitten still is nameless... need your help... great names so far, but not quite fitting for her...
> These are the front runners...
> ...Phobos, Chloe, Zoe, Esmeralda, Freya, Nike, August, Artemis, Caracal,
> {Dahlia 'Gillespie', Alissa 'Gillespie', Cheryl 'Mason', Claudia 'Wolf'... From Silent Hill}
> Esmeralda and, Chloe, seem to be the top contenders,,,


How about newt.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I like Esmerelda, but Chloe would be easier to call her if she got outside. Plus if you have small children, they won't slaughter the name nearly as bad.


----------



## debbie5

I'm the 8th dwarf: Grouchy.
Bleh.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Grouchy was the 6th dwarf.

I believe the 8th dwarf is Hormonal. Also the only female dwarf...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I vote for Chloe - easier to call, as Bio wisely pointed out, and cats won't listen to anything longer than two syllables anyway:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

LOL. You guys are just too funny. I like both names Zurgh, but I think Chloe would be best. Esmerelda might be hard for the little de....kids to say.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I saw what you almost did there, DA. LOL

I can't decide on the font I want to use for the lettering on my arch.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Z, Barbara Walters has a nice ring to it


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Yeah, then he could stand outside yelling "Babwa Wawtas" 

I apologize. Every time I hear that woman's name, I snicker a little bit.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Likewise Bio... There was a girl in on my lab classes in college named Barbara Walters - I snickered every time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Plus side of being home on a nice day - windows are open to allow for fresh air to move through the house

Downside of windows being open - I can hear the lady in the house across the street yelling at her kids:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Turn the music up Roxy, sometimes that helps.


----------



## debbie5

I never cease to be amazed at how poorly our school district is run. Without any community input, they totally changed how the high school is organized...with no reasons given. I just had to call to find out my kid's schedule and who her new guidance counsellor is...what a bunch of boobs.


----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Grouchy was the 6th dwarf.
> 
> I believe the 8th dwarf is Hormonal. Also the only female dwarf...


That 8th dwarf is such a bitch too! Lol!

@ Zurgh - I like Esmeralda also! Like P5 said, Essie for short. Lucinda is a suggestion too!


----------



## scareme

I like all the names everyone has come up with. But lets face it, kitty is the only name she is ever going to answer to. Have your girls seen her yet? They will probably come up with a name themselves.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of cats....


----------



## TarotByTara

a hornet was just in the room i was in. not fun. i try not to kill anything, but if it's between me and my 2 dogs and the hornet? hornet's going down, beotch.


----------



## Goblin

Well, the orthopedic surgeon recommended the surgury so they are gonna operate on 
my brother-in-law's broken hip tomorrow. Not sure what time yet, will let you know when 
I come back later!


----------



## Copchick

Thinking good thoughts for your family, Goblin!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Goblin said:


> Well, the orthopedic surgeon recommended the surgury so they are gonna operate on
> my brother-in-law's broken hip tomorrow. Not sure what time yet, will let you know when
> I come back later!


:jol:Goblin, good thoughts and prayers to you, your sister and her husband. Here is to to a successful surgery and a speedy recovery!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hope all goes well for your brother-in-law, Goblin.


Tonight's meal was a second go at a soup recipe tested out some weeks ago, but did a variation on it. Browned up some thinly sliced chicken breast meat in a little olive oil; added sliced mushroom and grated zucchini; seasoned with black pepper, tarragon, and garlic; made a roux with butter and flour; stirred in chicken stock; added the chicken-vegetable mix; heated to boiling and stirred until slightly thickened; then stirred in some half-and-half and heated through. Turned out very tasty


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, prayers for your brother-in-law and sister.


----------



## Spooky1

The soup Roxy made for dinner tonight was delicious.


Goblin, hope all goes well with your Brother-in-laws surgery.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Woohoo! Less than 24 hours until the season premiere of Face Off season 3!


----------



## Draik41895

Air supply probably isnt helping me be undepressed, but i'll listen anyway


----------



## Goblin

Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers everyone. He was
sort of the family carpenter for years. He would do the work
for free and all it would cost is the materials. He rebuilt the
bathroom in 1986 and put a new roof on the house in 2000.


----------



## Headless

Everything crossed Goblin. Hope it all goes really well.

We got some bad news today - my partner's brother has just been diagnosed with prostate cancer. No details as yet but he is off for surgery sometime soon. Certainly gives you a wake-up call about how fragile life really is.


----------



## debbie5

Methinks I have too many irons in the fire...all the stuff I have volunteered to do is starting to be un-fun and stressful. 
...Halloween school dance, building & working friends haunted house, organizing monthly community clean up day, helping run a encampment for Girl Scouts, teaching a tie dye class, working on a play, sitting on a school district reform committee as well as my school's PTO...no wonder my house has cobwebs on the ceiling fans.


----------



## debbie5

Oh, Headless, I'm sorry to hear that.  Best wishes for a successful treatment.

And Gobby, good luck on his surgery.

Draik..what happened? Everyone knows you listen to Phil Collins when lonely...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

LOL @ Debbie! 

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cancer sucks:devil: Prostate cancer is fortunately often very treatable and manageable with good long term survival. I know a couple guys who've lived with it for a number of years now and are still kicking


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Morning all! We will have a good day today. Because I don't have to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## TarotByTara

I just realized Steve carell had bad thinning hair in season 1 of the office and in season 2 he suddenly had more hair. Amaaaaaazing.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I made a post on facebook about working on my cemetery arch when I get home tonight, and a haunt owner who told me not a month ago that he wasn't interested in my columns posts back saying "I guess that means that you're going to use the columns I was going to get" It's not even time for work, and I'm already getting irritated. I sent him a message telling him that he can get them for $300. Does that seem wrong to anyone?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps you could have responded "No, I'm talking about *my* columns. You must be thinking of some other columns"


----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> So I made a post on facebook about working on my cemetery arch when I get home tonight, and a haunt owner who told me not a month ago that he wasn't interested in my columns posts back saying "I guess that means that you're going to use the columns I was going to get" It's not even time for work, and I'm already getting irritated. I sent him a message telling him that he can get them for $300. Does that seem wrong to anyone?


Lol! I don't think that was wrong at all. Good, if he wants them, take no less than $500! Make it worth your while for him pissing you off. I bet he was pea green with envy!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Getting the house ready for paint ... so glad I have a crew here for this!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

with all that's been going on this summer we did get out and make 1 fair so far!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment




----------



## RoxyBlue

Jeff, your house looks like a lead based paint abatement zone

Your kids are so cute


----------



## Copchick

FE - those are some awesome family at the fair pictures!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thank you, you are both kind.


----------



## Hairazor

FE what fun shots of people having fun!


----------



## Draik41895

Watching piranhas ad messing with my hair for some makeup, Im facing the living room mirror, and I don't have my glasses on. The Flower Duet starts playing and I turn around to see and it takes a while for me to realize that they're all naked. "dad, the opera was what caught my attention..."


----------



## RoxyBlue

Papier mache goes so much faster when you tag team dipping the strips.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have decided that I literally hate people. Especially stupid people and people who lie.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Then its a good thing I'm not people. I'm a curvy 30ish vampire with gargoyle wings! LOL. I've had those days before too! Hang in there!


----------



## scareme

FE, Your kids are so cute. Looks like Mom and both of them had a great day at the fair.
Sure Draik, and my son reads Playboy for the articles. 
That may be Bio, but people love you.
Too funny, DA


----------



## N. Fantom

Just ordered the wig for my little sis's birthday present. Darn her Hunger Games obsession!


----------



## Draik41895

scareme said:


> FE, Your kids are so cute. Looks like Mom and both of them had a great day at the fair.
> Sure Draik, and my son reads Playboy for the articles.
> That may be Bio, but people love you.
> Too funny, DA


Some of those articles are very informational! but shh! new topic...



















some of my lines couldve been cleaner, but I let my little sister "help". We had fun though. We did this and then watched Face Off together. All in all, great night.


----------



## dead hawk

My mom told me that is not october and that I need a new hobby, She really needs a hobby, I really don't care because its always October In My Mind.


----------



## N. Fantom

Can you spray paint a wig?

I'm going to try to turn this:









Into this:


----------



## Goblin

My brother-in-law went into surgury at 5 pm this afternoon. Everything 
went fine. He will be in the hospital for the next five days and they will have
him up and moving a little bit each day. When he goes home somebody from
rehabilitation will come by his house each day to work with him. We're hoping
he will be up and around on his own by the time Thanksgiving and Christmas
gets here.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Glad to hear that he's doing okay, goblin!

So, after having a day where a haunt owner I know wanted me to GIVE him a prop that he had offered to BUY a couple of months ago (hence my earlier angry post), my wife and I watched Face Off tonight, then I got all inspired and we painted each others faces. Not sure if I'm allowed to post pics, but I can say that I need to work on shading and accent lines. If she permits, I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Copchick

@ BioH - You just have to persuade her! PLEASE, please Mrs. Bio, let him post the pics!!

@ Goblin - So glad to hear the surgery went well! I'll keep them in my prayers.

@ N. Fantom - That sounds like a good question for Hairazor


----------



## Headless

Goblin that is great news. Fingers crossed everything continues to go well.

Bio - I hate liars as well. Its one of the lowest things in my eyes - especially when people lie to you to take an advantage. But there are good people out there too thankfully. Hope something comes along to renew your faith in human nature soon.

LOL @ Draik - you sure are having some fun with the face painting lately.

My last day of work tomorrow and then its off for 2 weeks vacation! YAHOOOOOO. We're taking the wireless with us so I'll be able to keep track of what you lot are doing!!!!  But lots of reading, photography and some down time with Shane and the doggies. Looking forward to that!


----------



## dead hawk

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Glad to hear that he's doing okay, goblin!
> 
> So, after having a day where a haunt owner I know wanted me to GIVE him a prop that he had offered to BUY a couple of months ago (hence my earlier angry post), my wife and I watched Face Off tonight, then I got all inspired and we painted each others faces. Not sure if I'm allowed to post pics, but I can say that I need to work on shading and accent lines. If she permits, I'll post pics tomorrow.


thats weird I was watching the same thing.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thank you Scareme 


scareme said:


> FE, Your kids are so cute. Looks like Mom and both of them had a great day at the fair.
> Sure Draik, and my son reads Playboy for the articles.
> That may be Bio, but people love you.
> Too funny, DA


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

A summer project .... progress has been very slow!
I have a 2 inch concrete base, these are concrete pavers, 24 inches square.










This is where I applied the stain to each piece after they were mortared into place.










Here I have grouted all of the joints.










Washed and cleaned the surface.










And here is the finished look after sealer has been applied, it's still a little wet. 
I still have the fire pit to build and I this it will only go 12 to 14 inches high.
So, does it look old and like real stone?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

had fun at the Grand Rapids Mall last night. We took our next door neighbor (it was supposed to be a girls night out deal) the poor boy... I think I might have scared him last night. I don't think the poor human has ever hung out with someone like me before. He was a brave lad too... and would someone please tell me why buying skeletons from Yankee candles is so strange?

Poor little human..... :lolkin:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Draik41895 said:


> Some of those articles are very informational! but shh! new topic...
> 
> some of my lines couldve been cleaner, but I let my little sister "help". We had fun though. We did this and then watched Face Off together. All in all, great night.


Honestly, I don't see any problem's with the lines. Very cool makeup job!


BioHazardCustoms said:


> Glad to hear that he's doing okay, goblin!
> 
> So, after having a day where a haunt owner I know wanted me to GIVE him a prop that he had offered to BUY a couple of months ago (hence my earlier angry post), my wife and I watched Face Off tonight, then I got all inspired and we painted each others faces. Not sure if I'm allowed to post pics, but I can say that I need to work on shading and accent lines. If she permits, I'll post pics tomorrow.


Let me add to the begging! Please please! Post pics!!!!


Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I still have the fire pit to build and I this it will only go 12 to 14 inches high.
> So, does it look old and like real stone?


Oh cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice work, Jeff! Now can you install one of those in our yard?

Draik, you are a mad man:jol: You have so much fun with your makeup projects and you are such a good brother for letting your sister help you.

Bio, you're a people and your wife is a people and you have friends here who are people, so you can't hate people, just the stupid things they sometimes do.


----------



## Evil Queen

It looks really good FE!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Elisabeth Shue is hot dressed up as a cop (Piranha). I mean, she's hot period but a cop?!? Well cuff me and take me away! She was definitely smoking hot in The Saint also.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice work, Jeff! Now can you install one of those in our yard?
> 
> .


custom work pays very well, so YES! lol

What's you CC #?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hats off to anyone who has the patience for setting tile-like material. That is one of the few things I will hire someone to do. Now... stamp-crete I'll do!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> custom work pays very well, so YES! lol
> 
> What's you CC #?


It's ()*%^$(*^%$^&RHG&B^ROU#$%()$&#

Did you get that?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

RoxyBlue said:


> It's ()*%^$(*^%$^&RHG&B^ROU#$%()$&#
> 
> Did you get that?


I did, it said to DESTROY card.... hmmmmm?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thank you ... it's not Halloween related , well ... in Oct when I'm having bone-fires .... it will do and it is artwork.


Evil Queen said:


> It looks really good FE!


----------



## Hairazor

Draik, your makeup is great, you could do mine anytime


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Lord Homicide said:


> Hats off to anyone who has the patience for setting tile-like material. That is one of the few things I will hire someone to do. Now... stamp-crete I'll do!!!





Dark Angel 27 said:


> Oh cool!


Thank you, LH ....I've been doing it for over 20 yrs and I must say this was the hardest job I've done. Chipping away at the pavers to get them to fit, then having to stain them to get the effect I want .... really a tough job.
all in all, time spent so far is around 40 hrs. But, this will out last me by decades!


----------



## scareme

Draik, I can not get over how well you can work with make up. I'm just amazed at your natural talent. And I love that you let your sister help. It was such a simple jesture, but years from now it will be one of the things you look back on and treasure. 
Gobby, Glad to hear your BIL is doing OK. And the people coming to the house will take a load off your sister's shoulders. Do they live near you?
FE, You did a great job on laying the pavers, but I just love how they looked once you stained them. It really made them pop. I want hubby to put a fire pit in, but since we will only be here another two years, he wants to wait until our next place. I'll show him what you did to give him ideas. He just loves when I give him ideas. lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol .... I bet he really does! hehehehe

If he has any questions, don't hesitate to give me a jingle!


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 22 is:

Be an Angel Day - Dark Angel is an angel every day

National Tooth Fairy Day - what's the going rate for a tooth these days?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hell I'm an angel everyday!


----------



## Copchick

Where's the halo and wings Lord H?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Holy CRAP!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The strange thing is that I am fighting a freedom of speech in my township .... crazy!!


----------



## Copchick

Hmmm.... Holy crap is right. I wonder where's the beginning of this video? I would have to wonder why there's only a *select* portion of this. I hardly think and I hope to God that he wasn't taken into custody just for exercising his right to free speech. There's got to be more to this than what has selectively been edited and shown. I would love to know the full story.

Ooooh, the pot has been stirred.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Where'e the halo and wings Lord H?


What??? You can't see them? Gotta get a check up at the eye doctor.


----------



## Copchick

Well, I actually popped on here real quick to vent and got distracted.  
How is it that just two months ago, the cable company installs one type of cable box in one room and a different type of box in another room? I had gotten my mom a new tv for her room and went to get it hooked up when I realized it's not the type of box that accepts the HDMI cable for the new HD tv. It even sys it's HD compatible Ugh!!!! It's way too late to go all the way on the other side of town to exchange the cable box. Bastardos!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

google his name, there are a few stories out there!

Either way, they are skirting around to manipulate the law in favor of government.
If he WAS threatening, martial law should have been used, so why this way?


----------



## RoxyBlue

On a lighter note, it's HOOPS AND YOYO!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> August 22 is:
> 
> Be an Angel Day - Dark Angel is an angel every day
> ?


Awe thanks Roxy!

Had fun today. My dad took me shooting. I'm an excellant shot...that milk jug went flying! Absolutely no point in looking for it since I demolished it!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

dead hawk said:


> thats weird I was watching the same thing.


LOL, I think that just about all of us were watching it.

So the haunt owner called me this morning, and wanted me to come by and discuss the prop. I told him that if I load it in my truck, the minimum price is $300. That is a complete prop (2 8ft. columns, plus a custom arch that can be turned into a light box. All hand sculpted, hand painted, very detailed, with connections for chilled fog piping built in.) plus delivery. If he comes over to get it, I'll let it go for $250. He only lives an hour away, but it is the principle of the matter. So he asks me if I can hold off until haunt season starts for my money, and I told him that I could hold off on the money if he could hold off on the prop. Now he's mad at me. Oh, well. I wasn't born stupid, and I've definitely not developed a stupidity issue in 33 years.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Well, it was a risk and an experiment working from home this summer so I could finally try working for myself again—something I haven't done since my first year out of college. Small jobs here and there, not too bad, but not the salary I made working at the full-time gig I left. Today however was a big day, two important RFPs I sent out a few weeks ago finally came back for final statements of work and look like a solid go...maybe working from home will be a viable option for me after all, at least for a while—fingers crossed I can stick it out and build something out of this!


----------



## Hairazor

Sawtooth, sometimes happy is better than salary, all the luck to you.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Hairazor said:


> Sawtooth, sometimes happy is better than salary, all the luck to you.


Thanks much H, I agree and appreciate the understanding! My age reared it's head-and not in an ugly way at all-which made me decide happiness is so much better than what I had been working toward with my career! I do miss having a large team to mentor and direct and all the glamor of working in a studio, but this decision also kick-started me on making my own REAL props last year, so I can't complain at all. I've done more creatively in the past two years than I have in a long time-both in my hobbies and in my professional life. Who knows, maybe by next year I can officially call myself an entrepreneur!


----------



## N. Fantom

So i got bored and did a little experimenting. This is what i acomplished in 20 minutes with hair gel, gelatin, and food dye

Making some pus









Some random shots


----------



## N. Fantom

And some more

































And a view from the top


----------



## N. Fantom

Lol, i posted these on facebook and a few people asked me if i was ok, and how i got hurt. lol


----------



## debbie5

FE- It looks great! I can only imagine how long that took you. Great work!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

That's really disgusting! Good job!


----------



## MommaMoose

Made me want to gag a little. Reminded me of a burn patient we had in Korea. Nice work. 

So hubby drives a hard bargin, no one wanted to move their vehicle so that I could get out to get more newspaper. Hubby told me I could take his car as long as I brought back ice cream. Took his car of course.


----------



## N. Fantom

lol, only on this forum can "that's disgusting" and "that made me wan't to gag a little" be counted as a compliment


----------



## Evil Queen

N. Fantom you really shouldn't wipe your nose on your arm.

Nice job!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Awesome Fantom and still not done Debbie ...... uhg!


----------



## Hairazor

OK N. Fantom, I'm gonna have a hard time looking at hair gel the same way again and in my job, uhoh! Great work!


----------



## scareme

That's a nasty looking wound you have on your arm there N Fantom. Congratulations.


----------



## Draik41895




----------



## Dark Angel 27

There are no words for this video. It's freaking awesome!


----------



## debbie5

Saw "ParaNorman" today....very good movie and one scene made me jump/scared! COOL! Great movie for kids and some funny, unexpected lines.


----------



## scareme

Love the video DA. It made me laugh out loud.


----------



## scareme

Just a reminder, with all the back to school sales going on now, it's a good time to stock up. I picked up notebooks, folders, and markers. And I got 8 bottles of glue at Walgreens for paper mache paste at $.50 a bottle. I think Staples has them for $.25 a bottle, so I'll check there next. Too bad sheets of styrofoam aren't considered back to school items, so they'd put that on sale too. I need new tombstones.


----------



## Draik41895

Indiana Jones wins, duh


----------



## aquariumreef

Oh look, I popped back in.

Actually I feel kinda bad about just leaving without much of an explanation. I started school again about a week ago, so that's taking a big chunk of my day away. I'm tired of half-truths and not quite lies, so I'm just going to say it: This summer I had a relapse. I think I added close to 200 scars to my legs, and tried to kill myself 3 times. I'm not really comfortable talking about it, because, well, it's embarrassing to say the least.

In addition to that, I've also maybe kinda sorta got in trouble with the law, somewhat. Look up Little Brother by Cory something and you can get what I mean. Oh, and as of less than an hour ago me and Joseph are in a break, that I don't know when or even if it will end. 

So to be honest, my life is really sucking right now, and I need to get back in control. Maybe I'll pop in soon, maybe not.


----------



## Goblin

I seen on the internet that Superman is gonna dump Lois Lane after 74 years and
start a romance with Wonder Woman!


----------



## dead hawk

aquariumreef said:


> Oh look, I popped back in.
> 
> Actually I feel kinda bad about just leaving without much of an explanation. I started school again about a week ago, so that's taking a big chunk of my day away. I'm tired of half-truths and not quite lies, so I'm just going to say it: This summer I had a relapse. I think I added close to 200 scars to my legs, and tried to kill myself 3 times. I'm not really comfortable talking about it, because, well, it's embarrassing to say the least.
> 
> In addition to that, I've also maybe kinda sorta got in trouble with the law, somewhat. Look up Little Brother by Cory something and you can get what I mean. Oh, and as of less than an hour ago me and Joseph are in a break, that I don't know when or even if it will end.
> 
> So to be honest, my life is really sucking right now, and I need to get back in control. Maybe I'll pop in soon, maybe not.


If you ever need anyone to talk to I'm still here buddy no worrys, hey proud of you that you got it out.


----------



## Copchick

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Well, it was a risk and an experiment working from home this summer so I could finally try working for myself again-something I haven't done since my first year out of college. Small jobs here and there, not too bad, but not the salary I made working at the full-time gig I left. Today however was a big day, two important RFPs I sent out a few weeks ago finally came back for final statements of work and look like a solid go...maybe working from home will be a viable option for me after all, at least for a while-fingers crossed I can stick it out and build something out of this!





Sawtooth Jack said:


> Thanks much H, I agree and appreciate the understanding! My age reared it's head-and not in an ugly way at all-which made me decide happiness is so much better than what I had been working toward with my career! I do miss having a large team to mentor and direct and all the glamor of working in a studio, but this decision also kick-started me on making my own REAL props last year, so I can't complain at all. I've done more creatively in the past two years than I have in a long time-both in my hobbies and in my professional life. Who knows, maybe by next year I can officially call myself an entrepreneur!


Great news Sawtooth! That's awesome! 

@ DarkAngel - That video was GREAT! The military personnel really create some cool videos in their down time. Thanks for posting it! 

@ N. Fantom - That looks like you had a bad burn with the wrinkled flaking skin on your arm and the odd gel color looks like pus pockets. Ewww, gross! Nice job


----------



## autumnghost

N. Fantom - my first reaction to your pictures was "ew, nasty" so, um, good job. 

Sawtooth - good luck! Sometimes it takes patience. Keep up the good work. It'll all work out for the best.

Today is already a good day. Got another Etsy order last night (really, who shops at 2:30 a.m?) and I get to work from home. Woohoo!


----------



## Lord Homicide

autumnghost said:


> and I get to work from home. Woohoo!


I'm jealous of you right now. Wish I could today. What did you buy on etsy AG?


----------



## autumnghost

Yeah, I love my job. I actually sold a Spirit (or Ouija or Talking) Board with a fairy theme. Time to make more. I'm thinking with Halloween around the corner (and bearing down on us at full speed) they might sell even better.


----------



## Lord Homicide

autumnghost said:


> Yeah, I love my job. I actually sold a Spirit (or Ouija or Talking) Board with a fairy theme. Time to make more. I'm thinking with Halloween around the corner (and bearing down on us at full speed) they might sell even better.


Good plan!


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Lord Homicide

Hairazor said:


>


Another powerful message - I love it. Makes you want to say, "Get off your ass son!"


----------



## debbie5

I saw these great inflatable noise things online (scroll down page) but have NO IDEA how much they are or even if they ship to the US> Has anyone ever bought from Asian companies direct? Do I have to contact them for a price?? or how does this work??
http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/592667263/inner_balloon_skeleton.html


----------



## debbie5

A.R.- good to see u popped in. There is freedom in honesty.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not sure what you were looking at, Deb, but that inner skeleton balloon thing that shows at the top of the page lists as $0.11 - $0.30 per balloon, with a minimum order of 100. They also request you send an email with detailed information to get an accurate price.


----------



## debbie5

Hmmm..k..guess I need to sign up for an account & email them.If you look down page there are those cool long balloon noisemaker things (y u bang them together) with skulls on top. Thanks.


----------



## autumnghost

It'd be much cooler in here if Zeus would stop laying on the vent. Goofy dog.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, autumn, as I read that, my first thought was that you meant Zeus the god, and that it would be much cooler if he stopped throwing lightning bolts at you:googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide

LOL Rox, I thought the same thing but didn't want to say anything!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have a joke for you all. It does contain a little bit of profanity, but it is still hilarious ( I shot coffee out of my nose when I heard it.)

A DEA officer stopped at our farm yesterday "I need to inspect your farm for illegal growing drugs."

I said "Okay , but don't go in that field over there.....",

The DEA officer verbally exploded saying, " Mister, I have the authority of the Federal Government with me!" Reaching into his rear pants pocket, the arrogant officer removed his badge and shoved it in my face. "See this f**king badge?! This badge means I am allowed to go wherever I wish.... On any land !! No questions asked or answers given!! Have I made myself clear?.... do you understand?!!"

I nodded politely, apologized, and went about my chores. A short time later, I heard loud screams, looked up, and saw the DEA officer running for his life, being chased by my big old mean bull...... With every step the bull was gaining ground on the officer, and it seemed likely that he'd sure enough get gored before he reached safety. The officer was clearly terrified.

I threw down my tools, ran to the fence and yelled at the top of my lungs.....

"Your badge, show him your f**king BADGE!!

*Moral of the story: Don't ever think that a badge will make you invincible. As soon as you do, something very bad will happen to you.*

**EDIT**
I decided that instead of risking a warning or temp ban from mods, I would just censor the profanity myself.


----------



## autumnghost

Roxy/LH - ROFL Oh wow! I needed that laugh. 

Bio - LOVE the joke. Sometimes you can't save people from their own egos. I think we owned that bull once. Hmmmm.

I have two dogs - Zeus & Athena (brother and sister; not mythologically correct but it works for me). They like to lay on the heating/AC vent.

btw - NEVER name dogs after Gods/Goddesses. They start to believe their own hype.


----------



## Spooky1

AG - I guess that's a dog thing. Our dog likes to lie in front of our fan, blocking half the air blowing our way.


----------



## Copchick

BioH - I LOVED the joke!!! I know some arrogant people with badges who need to run into that bull! Lol!


----------



## MommaMoose

So I figured I would take a pass on prop building today. My baby boy turns 21 today. Went to Ihop for breakfast birthday and of course they HAD to sing to him. So wish I would have had my camera with me. He looked like he was about to hide under the table because 1/2 of the restaurant sang along with the waitresses.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

Haunti, you are the Queen of Finding Cool Animated Pictures.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Took my wife to a doctor's appointment, and decided to sit outside in the truck. While I'm sitting there, I sold three tombstones to an older man who haunts his yard. I gave this forum a plug while I was at it, so if we get a new member who is in his 60s, I met him today. He knows a lot about pneumatics and animatronics, and was teaching me while we waited for our wives to finish at the doctor's office. He and I exchanged phone numbers and discussed collaborating on a couple of props for this year or next.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Which one of you knew to go to the other for tombstones?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Lol, I have three tombstones in the back seat of my truck. Plus I have a magnetic sign with a haunt's name on it on my tail gate.


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## debbie5

Life is great.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Great video, Roxy! Has anyone NOT made fun of that stupid song yet? lmao


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I can't believe that I've been gone 3 hours and no one has posted on this thread. 

I spent three hours in the shop working on my lighted cemetery arch. I got the remainder of the lettering sculpted out, 16 LED lights run (giant pain in the rear, but the payoff is SOOOO worth it.) all sanding completed, the inside of the back piece primered, and half of the front primered. Then I ran out of black paint. I still have to complete the priming, then I have to monster mud the inside of the back piece, glue the two halves together, seal any cracks or gaps, monster mud the outside, tea stain the entire thing, attach a crow or vulture, and set up the columns so that it can attach to the tops of them. I may also run two LED lights in the skeletons on the front of the columns for eyes. Haven't decided yet. I figure about two or three more weekends working on it, and the whole thing will be ready for this year.


----------



## MrGrimm

Had fun with the kids tonight... no props, but then I snuck out to a home made ice cream place and snagged a couple scoops for me and my baby...

Yeah... sappy decadence!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Piggybacking off Roxy's post. Can't get this to embed so here's the link.

I present to you He-Man LMFAO Parody
LMFAO I'm Sexy and I Know it He-Man Mash up Dance Party - Video


----------



## debbie5

doesn't EVERYONE make a turkey pot pie at midnight!!?? (making white sauce.....)


----------



## debbie5

For Zurgh: a freaking angler fish pumpkin/gourd!! AAGGHHHHHHHH!!

http://www.damnlol.com/epic-pumpkin-carvings-24243.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, those are some astounding carvings!


----------



## Zurgh

LOL, LH... 

debbie5, WOW! The angler fish is so cool. but the others are F-in amasing! 

AR, Seriously, you need to seek counseling, don't tell !25,000+ strangers, Suicide and cutting are something you need to bring up with a school guidance councilor, they won't judge you, they will get you the help you need... with or without your parents help... I'm not thinking this is a joke, but a cry for help. If this is a big joke... well, I'll assume it is not... for now...

We have decided to go with 'Esmeralda' for the kitten... She is a Siamese, so she is intelligent enough to recognize her long human name (and get in to big trouble!). I have been so busy 'baby/kitten' proofing the house, that it has become like a second, third & fourth job... Still not finished, but, no props till' I've re-re-run all the electrical, data, and otherwise insured the kitten's safety... 

It reminds me of when the kids were babies (My youngest is now almost 14!!! I feel old!)... 

Still got more to do.. under sink toxins & cleaners, rat holes to the lab & freezers, Dr. Merlin's pass key....:googly:


----------



## debbie5

I....I.....understood Zurgh's entire post.

Either I'm off my nut or he is.


----------



## scareme

Wow! Someone has some real pumpkin carving talent. 

Bio, I'm just imagining what the guy's wife said when she came out. "What? You bought three tombstones while I was in the Dr.s office! I can't take you anywhere, can I? Do you really need three more tombstones? Where are you going to store those? The garage is full now. That's it. I'll drive myself to the store. You'll probably buy a grim reaper while we're there."


----------



## goneferal

Obviously, with my job, I'll go to the Doc tomorrow if it continues. I had what this feels like over 20 years ago. I got it again today after my first personal trainer meeting. Creepy and scary for me, but I'm O.K tonight. No pain, just weird jumpy heart randomly. Anyone ever had PVC's--premature ventricular contractions? How hilarious is that? PVC's in a haunter?


----------



## N. Fantom

Just gave a girl the # to papa johns instead of my #. Lol


----------



## Zurgh

Well met, yargal-gronulak(AKA, debbie5)
Ye be tosslin' thyn frabular's for 12 frikinargals, and no potash in the blender, size me up! Hakacle-honk, my frutie prow...
...was that better?
Use the #2 (AKA Snoopy) decoader ring with book 3, chapter B, ifin' you forgot...

I'm just a figment of your very twisted imagination... just remember that...:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

And so another night ends.


----------



## debbie5

Bone Dancer said:


> And so another night ends.


it's always nighttime SOMEwhere....

the dog is curled up and eyeballing me, as if to say, "WTH, WOMAN!!?? go to **BED**..."


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

scareme said:


> Wow! Someone has some real pumpkin carving talent.
> 
> Bio, I'm just imagining what the guy's wife said when she came out. "What? You bought three tombstones while I was in the Dr.s office! I can't take you anywhere, can I? Do you really need three more tombstones? Where are you going to store those? The garage is full now. That's it. I'll drive myself to the store. You'll probably buy a grim reaper while we're there."


LOL, my wife said a variant of that, almost word for word. Except it sounded more like bragging. She has gotten used to what she calls my Halloween hoarding, so when I sell something, it surprises her more than when I get random props from curbies, her Doc's nurses (I get a lot of broken equipment that they're gonna toss like stethoscopes, blood pressure cuffs, etc. I currently have 8 empty sharps containers that were brand new. If I can just get them to part with the 4 large bucky's, I'll be ecstatic.) and random businesses around the area. I have not bought a sheet of foam in 2 years, but I have a carport completely full of it.

AR, you need to speak to a counselor or therapist. Cutting is not good for you.

Don't feel bad deb, I understood Zurgh's post about the kitten proofing.


----------



## scareme

BioHazardCustoms said:


> LOL, my wife said a variant of that, almost word for word. Except it sounded more like bragging. She has gotten used to what she calls my Halloween hoarding, so when I sell something, it surprises her more than when I get random props from curbies, her Doc's nurses (I get a lot of broken equipment that they're gonna toss like stethoscopes, blood pressure cuffs, etc. I currently have 8 empty sharps containers that were brand new. If I can just get them to part with the 4 large bucky's, I'll be ecstatic.) and random businesses around the area. I have not bought a sheet of foam in 2 years, but I have a carport completely full of it.


The reason I have it down so well is because I hear it from my hubby several times a week. He has layed the law down and said for every new piece I get, I have to get rid of something. It's really hard getting rid of anything. But I probably do need to clean things out a little.


----------



## Draik41895

i cant breathhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Well. they couldn't get my brother-in-law to get out of the bed to try to
walk! He flat refused! So they had no choice to transfer him to a nursing
home/rehablitation center to see if they can do anything with him. Momma
was the same way when she fell and broke her ankle! She afraid she was
gonna fall again and they couldn't do with her but send her home. She sat
herself in her chair and there she stayed the last two years of her life. She
only left it to go to the bathroom or to the doctor. The doctor said once they
get that fear in them it's very hard to do anything with them!


----------



## debbie5

for scareme:


----------



## Copchick

Goblin said:


> Well. they couldn't get my brother-in-law to get out of the bed to try towalk! He flat refused! So they had no choice to transfer him to a nursing home/rehablitation center to see if they can do anything with him. The doctor said once they get that fear in them it's very hard to do anything with them!


Goblin - A rehabilitation facility is probably the best for him right now. They have the medical staff and equipment right there to help encourage him to try. I'm sure he's frightened. I hope all goes well and he improves.

Deb those are some awesome carvings! Ray Villafane is probably the best carver I've ever seen. His pumpkins are really something to see and he does it so fast!


----------



## autumnghost

We'll keep our fingers crossed and good thoughts for your brother Goblin. Maybe some counseling could help?

I know I took a vow to harm none. But there are certain times when there's a guilty satisfaction in knowing a dozen different ways to cause pain to an idiotic jerk - and not even leave a mark. 

Good grief what a morning! On that note - Happy Friday!


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> it's always nighttime somewhere....


technicalities


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, I am glad the surgery went well. I would think a rehab center will be for the best at the moment. They have full time staff trained for these purposes.


----------



## Spooky1

scareme said:


> The reason I have it down so well is because I hear it from my hubby several times a week. He has layed the law down and said for every new piece I get, I have to get rid of something. It's really hard getting rid of anything. But I probably do need to clean things out a little.


scareme, if you buy something, then just get rid of something ... of his. 

Debbie, those are some amazing carvings. I would never have imagined you could make those from a pumpkin.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Sometimes, if I know who's calling, I'll answer the phone "Ed's Mule Barn, which ass would you like to speak to?"


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My brother in law is a moron...

That is all.


----------



## scareme

Thank You debbie! What a great way to start my day. Now I'll have that catchy little tune inside my head. And I can sing it and drive the family nuts.



Spooky1 said:


> scareme, if you buy something, then just get rid of something ... of his.


I thought about that too. The box from the Jason I bought is about the size of his golf club bag. 



BioHazardCustoms said:


> My brother in law is a moron...
> 
> That is all.


Yeah, but your MIL and FIL are great, so it's a trade off. By the way, what did BIL do?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hey everyone. The dark one checking in here...these posts are something else! LOL!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

scareme, BIL is one of those people who can't seem to understand common logic. He has asked this girl out three or four times, she always lets him make make plans that he can't afford, and call a restaurant to make a reservation, then she cancels on him at the last minute, when it's too late to get back the money he just spent on reserving the table. I've tried to explain to him that she isn't interested in him, just in the attention he shows her. He swears that she's madly in love with him, and that things "just keep coming up". and won't listen to anyone who tries to point out to him that she does this. He usually gets angry and starts an argument about it. He messed up and called his sister a very bad name that I won't repeat here because she attempted to explain to him nicely that this girl is just using him for attention. Now he has made me angry, because I woke up to find my wife sitting at her computer crying.

As I said, he is a moron.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bio, some folks just don't want to be helped. People can be a bit stupid when it comes to relationships sometimes.

You know what today is? It's "I Don"t Care Friday!":googly:


----------



## Haunted Spider

Yesterday I was supposed to receive a mask and gloves from CFX. The delivery was changed to today which was good because my wife is home today and could get it if it needed to be signed for. The UPS guy left a missed delivery notice on the door this morning while my wife was home. He didn't ring the door bell or knock loud enough for even my dogs to hear him, but left the note instead. So frustrated right now that I have to wait until at least Monday to get the delivery now. UPS is not on my nice list this year.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Spiderclimber said:


> Yesterday I was supposed to receive a mask and gloves from CFX. The delivery was changed to today which was good because my wife is home today and could get it if it needed to be signed for. The UPS guy left a missed delivery notice on the door this morning while my wife was home. He didn't ring the door bell or knock loud enough for even my dogs to hear him, but left the note instead. So frustrated right now that I have to wait until at least Monday to get the delivery now. UPS is not on my nice list this year.


Call UPS customer service and throw a fit. They can call the driver and tell him to come back to your house. I've had to do it a few times in the past. Just be sure to make it sound like a HUGE inconvenience that you'll have to wait all weekend for some "materials" that were already overdue for delivery. You might want to hint that maybe next time FedEx can get them there on time.


----------



## Copchick

autumnghost said:


> I know I took a vow to harm none. But there are certain times when there's a guilty satisfaction in knowing a dozen different ways to cause pain to an idiotic jerk - and not even leave a mark.


Wow! I feel much relief that I'm not the only one who thinks these thoughts!!!  You have an awesome day AutumnGhost!


----------



## MommaMoose

Beginning to think that this is Standard Operating Procedure for UPS. They won't even knock if it is raining around here. Just drop it and run. At least you got a missed delivery notice.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Luckily, I've never taken a vow to "harm none"


----------



## dead hawk

good luck with that vow, I have a vow to wreak havoc on anyone who goes through my cemetery this year , in a safe non violent but still scary way, I'm a haunter not a monster.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Luckily, I've never taken a vow to "harm none"












Me too.


----------



## Zurgh

Anyone take a vow of violence?


----------



## dead hawk

no i don't think anyone has taken that vow yet maybe next year.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Zurgh said:


> Anyone take a vow of violence?


Only when desperately needed


----------



## Lord Homicide

(This doesn't apply to anyone on this forum, FYI).

Maybe I'm off my rocker but has anyone ever paid attention to people when they are given a voice? A voice meaning any type of medium to convey thoughts and ideas like the internet, blogs, etc... especially since the explosion of social networking. Before the internet there really wasn't a way for people to get their voice "out there." Now you can leave your mark just about anywhere like a dog with a forest of trees to **** on. It seems like everywhere you turn, everyone has an opinion about everything and no one really cares about yours. Spreading thoughts and ideas seems like an never ending game of hand over to reach the end of the bat. However, if you say the wrong thing, people have no problem putting their life on hold for a brief moment to tell you how unpolitically correct you and/or how offensive you're being. Then the band wagoners jump on the runaway mine car and try to plow right into you.

My advice: shut up and leave me alone. If I want your opinion, I'll give you one!  (Sadly, after writing this last line, I'll have to put a disclaimer up noting that I'm not directing any of this to my fellow forum members.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Skeletons Friday by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Haven't worked on a prop in days...maybe tonight!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope I get a prop finished tonight. That will make me feel as if I've accomplished something useful


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> scareme, BIL is one of those people who can't seem to understand common logic. He has asked this girl out three or four times, she always lets him make make plans that he can't afford, and call a restaurant to make a reservation, then she cancels on him at the last minute, when it's too late to get back the money he just spent on reserving the table. I've tried to explain to him that she isn't interested in him, just in the attention he shows her. He swears that she's madly in love with him, and that things "just keep coming up". and won't listen to anyone who tries to point out to him that she does this. He usually gets angry and starts an argument about it. He messed up and called his sister a very bad name that I won't repeat here because she attempted to explain to him nicely that this girl is just using him for attention. Now he has made me angry, because I woke up to find my wife sitting at her computer crying.
> 
> As I said, he is a moron.


What age bracket are we talking about for BIL and BIL's girl? What restaurant makes you put a deposit on a reservation?? Seems like he knows what's going on but doesn't want to accept it? His sister being your wife and/or why is the wife crying? Who is out of who's league here?


----------



## Lord Homicide

MommaMoose said:


> Beginning to think that this is Standard Operating Procedure for UPS. They won't even knock if it is raining around here. Just drop it and run. At least you got a missed delivery notice.


The drivers, packages handlers, sorters, etc... of UPS are Teamsters union. They really don't care about your needs because the more seniority you have, the harder it is to fire you. The UPS management are employees of the UPS corp and they listen. I loaded trailers fort 2 years for them a long time ago.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Sadly, I thought I had a note left as that is what the tracking site left, but I didn't. My wife looked for the note on our house and the 2 next on each side of our house and none was there. The driver never stopped, didn't knock or leave a note. I did call and after 10 minutes of automation and 30 different automated menus I got a person and was told I could pick it up tonight at 7 pm. That was way better than monday so I am driving 20 minutes to pick it up. So frustrating.


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> (This doesn't apply to anyone on this forum, FYI).
> 
> Maybe I'm off my rocker but has anyone ever paid attention to people when they are given a voice? A voice meaning any type of medium to convey thoughts and ideas like the internet, blogs, etc... especially since the explosion of social networking. Before the internet there really wasn't a way for people to get their voice "out there." Now you can leave your mark just about anywhere like a dog with a forest of trees to **** on. It seems like everywhere you turn, everyone has an opinion about everything and no one really cares about yours. Spreading thoughts and ideas seems like an never ending game of hand over to reach the end of the bat. However, if you say the wrong thing, people have no problem putting their life on hold for a brief moment to tell you how unpolitically correct you and/or how offensive you're being. Then the band wagoners jump on the runaway mine car and try to plow right into you.
> 
> My advice: shut up and leave me alone. If I want your opinion, I'll give you one!  (Sadly, after writing this last line, I'll have to put a disclaimer up noting that I'm not directing any of this to my fellow forum members.)


BRAVO!! Here, here!!! (Clap! Clap! Clap!) I agree. You are right Lord H, in that anywhere there's a medium people will find a way to shove their self righteous opinions down your throat. Then the fall out occurs when you voice your own opinion. Nope, they don't want to hear any of it.

Nicely said. Hey, were you talkin' about me? Lol, just kidding!


----------



## N. Fantom

Lord Homicide said:


> (This doesn't apply to anyone on this forum, FYI).
> 
> Maybe I'm off my rocker but has anyone ever paid attention to people when they are given a voice? A voice meaning any type of medium to convey thoughts and ideas like the internet, blogs, etc... especially since the explosion of social networking. Before the internet there really wasn't a way for people to get their voice "out there." Now you can leave your mark just about anywhere like a dog with a forest of trees to **** on. It seems like everywhere you turn, everyone has an opinion about everything and no one really cares about yours. Spreading thoughts and ideas seems like an never ending game of hand over to reach the end of the bat. However, if you say the wrong thing, people have no problem putting their life on hold for a brief moment to tell you how unpolitically correct you and/or how offensive you're being. Then the band wagoners jump on the runaway mine car and try to plow right into you.
> 
> My advice: shut up and leave me alone. If I want your opinion, I'll give you one!  (Sadly, after writing this last line, I'll have to put a disclaimer up noting that I'm not directing any of this to my fellow forum members.)


How could you say something like that!!! Your going to give you opinion about being annoyed about others giving their opinions?!?! Lol, jk jk. I totally agree

I'm flattered, i have two haunted houses fighting over me. lol


----------



## Copchick

N. Fantom;665993; said:


> I'm flattered, i have two haunted houses fighting over me. lol


That's great to hear NF!


----------



## N. Fantom

I think there should be a reality show were there are 2 teams, one of home haunters and the other Christmas decorators. Each team is given an identical trailer and piece of "land" and tons of supplies. (like in Face Off) Then they have 12 hours to completely decorate the house. I would totally watch that


----------



## Hairazor

N. Fantom, you must be really excited about the 2 haunts. Yay for you!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hey Gob. Here's one for you


----------



## Lord Homicide

Katey Sagal is still hot


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Hey, LH, his age bracket is early 20's (24 to be precise.) He is my wife's younger brother, and he's a complete idiot. He actually argued with me today that she's actually into him, but "things keep coming up" I tried to explain that if she is that into him, things would go to a back burner for a few hours. She's 22, single, no kids, and lives with friends. Works at the same place he does, so the hours are almost identical. She is not interested, but is enjoying the attention from him. There is no way that you can convince me that she can't put the other things in her life on hold for a guy she's interested in. I've never met a 22 yr old girl yet that can't.


----------



## Draik41895

Walk in and see the tv paused on a blurred scene of a preteen with a bad 70s haircut walking through a hallway "Hey, super 8!"

I was right


----------



## Goblin

Good news for a change. My brother-in-law got out of the bed a couple
of times and sat in the chair. They are get him to walk a little bit tomorrow.
Their goal is to get him out of the bed and moving around more and more.

On a lighter note, I found a copy of one of my favorite westerns on dvd
at Walmart today. The Magnificent Seven. You can tell school's started
back......a little girl came up to us in the parking lot selling candy for her
school!


----------



## dead hawk

thats great Gobby, Nothing really new for the haunt, Found an interesting way to use excess wire i made a mini electric fence tested it out and it is too powerful i put a peice of metal on it and orange sparks flew and it blew a fuse.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> The drivers, packages handlers, sorters, etc... of UPS are Teamsters union. They really don't care about your needs because the more seniority you have, the harder it is to fire you. The UPS management are employees of the UPS corp and they listen. I loaded trailers fort 2 years for them a long time ago.


:jol:Not trying to step on toes and I am truly sorry for those who didn't get their packages when they are suppose to and the "UGH!" of having to listen to the "automated" phone system when you don't get you package.....but can I just say I love our FedEX guy and our UPS guy? I know LordH is right (because he always is....) about some drivers not caring, but my guys are so nice and they have actually brought packages to my house when the shop was closed or to the shop when I wasn't home during the day. That is not something they have to do...so I have to defend the few good ones out there. Sometimes you get back what you put out there...just saying......
Now LordH will probably chime in with, "no good deed goes unpunished" or something similarly bleak.........


----------



## Draik41895

"No good deed, etc."


----------



## dead hawk

starting a new project with some old cardboard I found and some old glue sticks though in the making of the fake speaker i used one of my moms students papers by mistake and cut out a square but i taped the back of it and copied it in the printer so all is well and it looks like the origional.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I've decided that it is officially crunch time, so I am going to the shop every morning and every night until October, or until I decide my display is ready.


----------



## Bone Dancer

You an me both. This has been a hard year to get motivated for some reason. 
Well there was the fact that lightning killed my TV so my budget took a major hit.
And those days of temps in the 80's and 90's didn't help much either. 
I have even given some thought to not doing Halloween this year, but the two skeletons in the living room keep looking at me. When I get started I know I will feel more like it and get in gear.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Just noticed a warning label on a 1 gallon bottle of fog fluid. "Not for internal human consumption" That makes me think some idiot tried to drink it to produce smoking burps.

Yeah, bonedancer I completely understand that. I had someone I consider a friend completely foul the thought of Halloween in my mind. If I hadn't thought of the neighborhood kids, I wouldn't be doing anything this year. In the long run, that's why we all do this, to show a kid a little magic on Halloween night.


----------



## Pumpkin5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I had someone I consider a friend completely foul the thought of Halloween in my mind. If I hadn't thought of the neighborhood kids, I wouldn't be doing anything this year. In the long run, that's why we all do this, to show a kid a little magic on Halloween night.


:jol:BHC You are so above the usual rhetoric associated with Halloween idiots and their jargon and the crazy stuff we home haunters have to do to bring our version of Halloween to the masses. Whenever I get overwhelmed or distraught I remember (from my childhood) the wonderful neighbor lady that dressed in a witch costume, decorated her house, carved pumpkins, put her scary soundtrack on the boom box and made Halloween night special and superlative for a little girl in a witch costume.....Can we do any less????


----------



## RoxyBlue

After reading some of the posts above me, it's appropriate that August 25 is Kiss and Make Up Day. However, I'm not suggesting anyone kiss the UPS or FedEx drivers unless you know them really, really well


----------



## Draik41895

Did some one just say kiss and makeup in the same sentence?! I know what I'm going today!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Bone Dancer said:


> You an me both. This has been a hard year to get motivated for some reason.





BioHazardCustoms said:


> Yeah, bonedancer I completely understand that. I had someone I consider a friend completely foul the thought of Halloween in my mind. If I hadn't thought of the neighborhood kids, I wouldn't be doing anything this year. In the long run, that's why we all do this, to show a kid a little magic on Halloween night.


I think its been a hard year for everyone. I'm so thankful that I have last years haunt to fall back on...cause i've not gotten a damn thing done this year. *sigh*


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Just noticed a warning label on a 1 gallon bottle of fog fluid. "Not for internal human consumption" That makes me think some idiot tried to drink it to produce smoking burps.


Wonder what happened to the dumbass that drank it to warrant the label


----------



## Bone Dancer

Neil Armstong, first man to walk on the moon, dies at 82.

One can only hope that we do not lose our fascination for exploration.
"That's one small step for man, a giant leap for mankind".


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> Wonder what happened to the dumbass that drank it to warrant the label


:jol:Shhhhhhhhh...not nice to talk about your cousin like that......


----------



## scareme

Bone Dancer said:


> Neil Armstong, first man to walk on the moon, dies at 82.
> 
> One can only hope that we do not lose our fascination for exploration.
> "That's one small step for man, a giant leap for mankind".


I just saw that too. Those first astronauts were so daring and humble.

"I am, and ever will be, a white socks, pocket protector, nerdy engineer," he said a February 2000 appearance."

If anyone has never seen the movie "The Right Stuff", I highly recommend it.


----------



## MommaMoose

Such an awesome movie! Was so inspired after I watched it that I wanted to be an astronaut. Unfortunately ya had to have 20/20 vision to be a pilot back then and they frowned on letting girls be test pilots. Oh well.

Got the first layer of mache done on the new tombstone. Waiting for it to dry now. Ho hum.


----------



## Draik41895

Newest stones


----------



## Copchick

MM, I loved The Right Stuff too! I just loved Sam Shepherd as Chuck Yeager, he was so handsome. Great movie, definately in my top 10. 

So sorry to hear of Neil Armstrong, he was surely a true hero and an inspiration to many, many people.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik, I love that movie! It's charming in a dark humor way.


----------



## Spooky1

I, like the rest of the world was watching Neil Armstrong and Buzz Aldrin land on the moon back in 1969. Rest in Peace Neil. You inspired the world.


----------



## Hairazor

RIP Neil, you are an inspiration to many.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Bone Dancer said:


> One can only hope that we do not lose our fascination for exploration.
> "That's one small step for man, a giant leap for mankind".


We won't and we can't afford. Eventually, all life as we know it must jump ship, if able, to survive before the earth becomes uninhabitable.


----------



## Evil Andrew

After you guys leave, I'm taking all your stuff ..........


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, Andrew How opportunistic of you


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'll help you load for half the good stuff, Andrew.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LOL, that's great, Goblin! 

I have spent three hours chasing a small wiring glitch, then I dry brushed the front of my cemetery arch so I could shoot video and a few still pics to show off with.


----------



## Goblin

Neil Armstrong passed away today! I remember my father and I sitting up
late night to watch his historic walk on the moon! It's awesome to think he
was one of the few people to see something we've only seen in sci-fi
movies!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Evil Andrew said:


> After you guys leave, I'm taking all your stuff ..........


:jol:Hey Andrew?? I'm taking my stuff with me...whoever said that old line, "you can't take it with you"......apparently never met this Pumpkin!


----------



## N. Fantom

Why is it that my mother saves all my chores and shopping to do on my last day of freedom before i go into high school?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Just lucky I guess.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LOL, did she "save" all the shopping and chores until today, or did you put them off until today? Remember, most of us were teenagers at one point, and can remember thinking like teenagers. Make sure you check the feet on your dinosaur before you leave for school tomorrow. Don't want it to come up lame or get an infected splinter in it's foot.


----------



## Draik41895

oh dear, the questions girls can ask... And this isnt even the actual question. "Can i ask you something as honestly as possible?"


----------



## scareme

Draik41895 said:


> oh dear, the questions girls can ask... And this isnt even the actual question. "Can i ask you something as honestly as possible?"


lol RUN!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik

Sautéing hawks wing mushrooms for spaghetti sauce.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Draik41895 said:


> oh dear, the questions girls can ask... And this isnt even the actual question. "Can i ask you something as honestly as possible?"


What's the actual question?


----------



## Pumpkin5

Draik41895 said:


> oh dear, the questions girls can ask... And this isnt even the actual question. "Can i ask you something as honestly as possible?"


:jol:I can only guess the question.....but my answer is going to kind of concur with Scareme...run....run as fast as you can...........


----------



## debbie5

Always great when a 77 year old woman with dementia is allowed to go camping with 35 other adult Girl Scouts, on what is supposed to be a getaway weekend....like we wanted to drive 3 hours to a camp to baby sit this old lady to make sure she didn't wander away into the woods or fall in the lake. Major derp-age. Not that I'm not compassionate, but ..she shouldn't be there without a pre-arranged aide to help with her condition & supervise her. We had to hang a sign on the outside of the cabin that said BETSY SLEEPS HERE cuz she couldn't remember in which of the two cabins she had her gear, needed help eating...everything. ..(sigh).

On the bright side: I had a great time..saw 2 HUGE shooting stars as I was in the darkest place in NYS. The Milky way was AMAZING...the only weird thing is that at night, the lake/forest is absolutely silent..no peepers, no wood frogs, no katydids...only the occasional loon calling. In my whole lfie, I've never heard dead silence out in the woods. It's even cricket-y at night at my house in the city. Weird. I wonder why it's so quiet.


----------



## Copchick

Deb - It's cause there was a bear watching! The animals and crickets didn't want to draw attention to themselves while he was watching you all! Lol! Hope you made two wishes from the shooting stars. I love seeing them.


----------



## debbie5

Copchick said:


> Deb - It's cause there was a bear watching! The animals and crickets didn't want to draw attention to themselves while he was watching you all! Lol! Hope you made two wishes from the shooting stars. I love seeing them.


Only if yelling "HOLY SH*T! A SHOOTING STAR!" counts as a wish..LOL. They were cool...one was orange & flaming a long sparky tail like a hot ember, the other was slow moving and a ball of white-blue-red-green..very cool.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I can only guess the question.....but my answer is going to kind of concur with Scareme...run....run as fast as you can...........


"what's this little plus sign mean?" I doubt that is it ladies...


----------



## Copchick

*Uh oh...*


----------



## Lord Homicide

Has anyone else had a summer cold or upset stomach this past week?


----------



## autumnghost

Hubbies running a fever right now. Ugh. Thankfully he isn't one of those that wants to be babied when he's sick. Better to just leave him be and wait it out.

Are you sick LH?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I've had a summer cold for about a week and a half. Cold meds didn't work, my doc said nothing could be done, so I decided to sweat it out. Sick sweat smells horrible, by the way. Plus it didn't work too well.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sneak preview:

DSCF5664 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Lord Homicide

@BHC and AG: what symptoms y'all have (husband for you AG)?


----------



## scareme

Ohhh, pretty dress Roxy, but I think you need a manicure.


----------



## scareme

Lord Homicide said:


> @BHC and AG: what symptoms y'all have (husband for you AG)?


I've been vomiting for a little over a week, but I'm just pretending it's a new kind of diet. Hubby says I should see a Dr. But I figure, why go looking for trouble?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## dead hawk

got my party out of me on sunday first day of 10th grade wish me luck all im going to do is doodle halloween projects in my red notebook red for blood  hehehe
thanks for keeping me sane everyone

- Joseph M. Spangler


----------



## MrGrimm

scareme said:


> Ohhh, pretty dress Roxy, but I think you need a manicure.


Yep definitely! Maybe some hand cream to help moisturize a bit...


----------



## autumnghost

Lord Homicide said:


> @BHC and AG: what symptoms y'all have (husband for you AG)?


Fever and really upset stomach. Seems like it came out of nowhere. One minute he's working on the engine of his project truck the next he's in the recliner burning up. Not good.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Pretty dress Roxy! But you're hands are kind of bony...have you been eating properly? :lolkin:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

@LH : Heavy chest congestion, sinus infection, nausea, fever, and weak as a kitten for about 4 days. Still have the chest congestion and sinus drainage a week later.


----------



## Lord Homicide

autumnghost said:


> Fever and really upset stomach. Seems like it came out of nowhere. One minute he's working on the engine of his project truck the next he's in the recliner burning up. Not good.


Just curious. I think I caught a stomach bug from a coworker around 8-16... just had a grumbly stomach with the back door trots. I'm the guy that doesn't go to the doctor or take OTC meds for anything. My mom, dad and fiancee were sick about that time with the same thing it seemed like. That subsided a couple of days later before I went to my friend's meet and greet party for their baby girl 8-19 (sunday). My fiancee and I ate a pretty good helping of home made cerviche at the party and it seems like ever since that day, we've had the same symptoms. The cerviche was prepared by one of my friend's uncles and served chilled in a huge bin (kind of irrelevant but...). I have no idea if anyone else got sick from the party that ate the cerviche so I don't know if we are just a couple of weak stomach gringos with Montezuma's Revenge or what (lol). I finally broke down and bought some Immodium AD and feel a little better in terms of eh... _cohesion_, shall we say? *I guess my question is, point blank, is there something going around that makes your stomach upset and gives you the back door trots?* I'm trying to pinpoint if I've got something air borne or food borne.


----------



## Lord Homicide

*@BHC: *Jeez man, that sucks. Hell of a final lap for summer.

*@AG:* That's so weird that it came out of nowhere...


----------



## Pumpkin5

scareme said:


> I've been vomiting for a little over a week, but I'm just pretending it's a new kind of diet. Hubby says I should see a Dr. But I figure, why go looking for trouble?


:jol:Okay, there is a bunch of you that this goes for...but dang it guys...Go and find out what is wrong with you! Scareme, BHC and LordH....you can't just 'hope' yourself better. Your body is trying to tell you something....Please take care of yourselves......please.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Ohhh, pretty dress Roxy, but I think you need a manicure.





MrGrimm said:


> Yep definitely! Maybe some hand cream to help moisturize a bit...





Dark Angel 27 said:


> Pretty dress Roxy! But you're hands are kind of bony...have you been eating properly? :lolkin:


I knew I could depend on my friends here to make smarta$$ remarks

The picture is a teaser for a makeover I just finished of an old cheesy prop we've had for a while. I need to get some outside/night pictures of her and then I'll be ready to post a thread.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

@Pumpkin5: My doc said he doesn't know what it is, but that he's seen a lot of it going around lately. The sinus infection and chest congestion are "probably another upper respiratory infection" (I get these every summer, and once in a while in the winter. I work in a prison full of nasty inmates who don't bathe regularly.) I took all of the anti-biotics that he gave me, but I still have the chest congestion and sinus drainage. I'm not paying him another $50 that can be spent on prop materials just so he can say he doesn't know.

@Roxy: Did you expect any less from people like us?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Okay, there is a bunch of you that this goes for...but dang it guys...Go and find out what is wrong with you! Scareme, BHC and LordH....you can't just 'hope' yourself better. Your body is trying to tell you something....Please take care of yourselves......please.......


Mine is screaming at me "WHY DID YOU EAT MEXICAN FOOD WITH FISH?! Here, I'll kick your ass for you!" It was so damn good I couldn't stop eating it. I've always prided myself with a bulletproof immune system.

@BHC: I can't even imagine having congestion that long. Sinus infections SUCK

@RB: You know you love it


----------



## N. Fantom

Very first day of school and i already have more homework than I've ever had before. I'm starting hate high school


----------



## Lord Homicide

First year of HS?


----------



## N. Fantom

Lord Homicide said:


> First year of HS?


Yep


----------



## Dark Angel 27

So, my brother is in Lansing and tommorrow he ships off to Georgia for boot camp. I miss him already.


----------



## Draik41895

Painting


----------



## scareme

I think I've figured out a way to make my anti anxiety meds work better. Now if I could just figure out a way to slip them into hubby's food. :devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Prop done! Now on to putting a thread together.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

1 more day till my work week is done...


----------



## Spooky1

Just finished my latest prop. I should be posting pics in the showroom tomorrow! whoopee!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Going out to work on some more of my Salem Witch Trial stones. Will probably start on my column toppers tomorrow.


----------



## Draik41895

Needs better red, and i skipped on the green tonight, but it was mostly to test out my newly sculpted scars, What do you guys think?


----------



## Goblin

Gonna take the night off tonight.


----------



## debbie5

Losing my mojo as my mom & hubby keep constantly yelling (yes, YELLING) at me for getting a life. Hubby seems jealous of my friend network and wants me to stay home & clean 24-7, mom feels anything other than being home all the time is child endangerment. 
Funny. I don't remember any deal where other people get a vote in my life...I knew they would try to get me to NOT change, but had no idea it would THIS vehement. I gave my mother verbal retaliation right back, and she hasn't called me in two weeks (YAY!). Hubby seems to feel because I don't work, he shouldn't have to do anything other than mow the lawn & take out the garbage. All the rest is on me. I'm okay with doing most everything, but I'm not running a flop house, either. 
I'm ready to just pack my bags & walk out. 
Thanks for the vent.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It appears I'll be in the paper again, maybe 2 this time. 
I will not be bullied and pushed around by a million dollar company or the township!


----------



## MommaMoose

Deb, I know the feeling! Only my husband won't mow the lawn and the only time he takes out the trash is on Saturday. Sometimes it REALLY sucks being a stay at home Mom.


----------



## Spooky1

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> It appears I'll be in the paper again, maybe 2 this time.
> I will not be bullied and pushed around by a million dollar company or the township!


I hope that won't be a Wanted Poster appearing in the paper with your name


----------



## dead hawk

after getting 16 hours of sleep i am back in the groove and for art today my picture was the only one that they picked out that needed improvement maybe if they let me do a free assignment like the one she gave us that is due in two days I drew a old radio I built a radio recently out of cardboard


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Losing my mojo as my mom & hubby keep constantly yelling (yes, YELLING) at me for getting a life. Hubby seems jealous of my friend network and wants me to stay home & clean 24-7, mom feels anything other than being home all the time is child endangerment.
> Funny. I don't remember any deal where other people get a vote in my life...I knew they would try to get me to NOT change, but had no idea it would THIS vehement. I gave my mother verbal retaliation right back, and she hasn't called me in two weeks (YAY!). Hubby seems to feel because I don't work, he shouldn't have to do anything other than mow the lawn & take out the garbage. All the rest is on me. I'm okay with doing most everything, but I'm not running a flop house, either.
> I'm ready to just pack my bags & walk out.
> Thanks for the vent.


Do they not see that having a life beyond the basics of keeping house makes you a happier person? And that a lot of the outside stuff you do is related to doing things for and with the kids already?


----------



## trishaanne

Deb, my first marriage was exactly like that...he did NOTHING at all, not even care for the kids. When I went to work nights, I had to hire a babysitter so he could stay home and watch TV and drink beer without being bothered! After 18 years I had enough. You have to take care of yourself because if you don't, you're going to end up with an ulcer or something from holding it all inside.

On a lighter note, it looks like I'll be here for Halloween this year. Not knowing until a few minutes ago made it hard to plan on doing anything. Plus, I gave away all my foam, my plywood and my pvc pipe so it's going to be hard coming up with something. I want to do something..just not sure what I'll be able to do. AND, today was bulk pickup day in my neighborhood. My granddaughter and I drove around and found SO much stuff that was perfect for my garden next year and the haunt. However, we were on our way to the bank and the store and didn't get a chance to stop. By the time we got back, an hour later, everything had been picked up and taken away by the town... Seems like it's getting harder and harder to catch a break!


----------



## Spooky1

Stayed up too late last night and then didn't sleep well. Now I'm at work and starting to nod off ...... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. Maybe I just need to go home.


----------



## Blackrose1978

hello all. funny thing after dealing with all the stress here it dawned on me there should be a dating website for halloween addicts lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Blackrose1978 said:


> hello all. funny thing after dealing with all the stress here it dawned on me there should be a dating website for halloween addicts lol


I can see it now - Halloween addicts meet, fall in love, date, then marry, start building a home filled with props, fall out of love, decide to split, then the worst part starts - arguing over who gets custody of the groundbreaker


----------



## Copchick

Blackrose1978 said:


> hello all. funny thing after dealing with all the stress here it dawned on me there should be a dating website for halloween addicts lol


I can relate to that thought. Do you know how many times I've tried to explain my H'ween addiction to a guy? I've gotten to the point where if a guy doesn't get as enthused as me about H'ween, it's just not worth my time. Lol! Well, maybe at least if he would understand my addiction that would be okay.


----------



## debbie5

Instead of rings, they could exchange storage units..BIG ones.


----------



## Lord Homicide

The age old question... Why do chicks chase the bad boy types?


----------



## RoxyBlue

'Cause they think it's rebellious and daring


----------



## MommaMoose

Just remembered why I don't do any of my prop building inside (besides the mess). Every 10 mins someone was coming in to ask me a question or tell me what was going on in the tv program they were watching. What should have taken me 30 mins to mache took an hour. URGH!!!!!!


----------



## TarotByTara

Just spent about 2 hours looking up people I went to grade school with on Facebook. All I can say is... Wow.


----------



## debbie5

I must be the only person who actually READS political platforms, so I can form **my own opinion** and not simply regurgitate an opinion in the form of a jpeg blurb posted on FaceBook. It's not the politics I have an issue with, it's the mindless sheeple.


----------



## debbie5

RoxyBlue said:


> 'Cause they think it's rebellious and daring


Hmmm...when did chicks start needing to chase guys? Seems like we women have been endowed with adequate bait...no need to chase. But then again, I never dated bad boys. Dating was for the good guys. Bad boys were only for fun.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Lord Homicide said:


> The age old question... Why do chicks chase the bad boy types?


Pretty simple. All the normal guys out there are boring and nothing but swag. Bad boys are exciting. I'll take one just in the gray area between. Maybe I'll get lucky and my mate will end up being six foot tall, with long black hair and goes to Halloween Addicts Anonymas. HAA! LOL


----------



## Draik41895

I had a dream that I wore the joker scars to school, but flesh colored so everyone thought they were real. It was a trip.

And Happy Birthday PeeWee Herman


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

There seems to me there is something wrong in a world where there are 2.3 million viewers for "Here Comes Honey Boo Boo" and only 1.8 Million for the season opener of "Face/Off". What does this have to say for the IQ of the average American TV viewer.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sooo sad.


----------



## Bone Dancer

So far this year, lightning got the TV, I have to have the drain field dug up, and now the car needs brake work. Not much left for a haunt budget this year. Good thing I have stuff left over from last year to work with.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Spooky1 said:


> There seems to me there is something wrong in a world where there are 2.3 million viewers for "Here Comes Honey Boo Boo" and only 1.8 Million for the season opener of "Face/Off". What does this have to say for the IQ of the average American TV viewer.


I agree. I personally can't stand that child or her mother. Why anyone would allow their child to act like that completely baffles me. Maybe I'm crazy, but growing up in the south 30 years ago, you didn't talk back to ANY adult. That's a good way to get the taste slapped out of your mouth. People these days just let their kids walk all over them.


----------



## Copchick

Spooky1 said:


> There seems to me there is something wrong in a world where there are 2.3 million viewers for "Here Comes Honey Boo Boo" and only 1.8 Million for the season opener of "Face/Off". What does this have to say for the IQ of the average American TV viewer.


I think people just can't take their eyes away from a train wreck. But ugh, what's wrong with these people.

BHC - you said it all too.

It's a sad thought that HCHBB is what people are going to emulate to want to be because it's acceptable behavior shown on tv. I could be speaking out of line since I have not watched it and refuse to do so. I can barely watch a commercial of it without a wave of nausea washing over me.

How about we all write to TLC and express our distaste of this show? Awful, just awful.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I just found a hearse on craigslist for $650. It is in rough shape, but I know how to work on cars and how to do body work. I think I might go look at it and see if it's worth my time.


----------



## debbie5

My garden bounty overfloweth...I'm conscripting my grandmother's freezer to hold MORE GREEN BEANS. Yikes.
I found a hidden cucumber that is as long as my ulna...ol Grandpa Cuke....and I now have six pumpkins and 17 decorative gourds!! Thank God for that garden...after not having a veggie garden for a few years, I had forgotten what a sanity restorer it is....


----------



## Lord Homicide

Deb, I guess we are all just a bunch of dogs... (see avatar)


----------



## stagehand1975

I really need to come here more often. It's been 3 weeks and 17 pages of new post to look at.


----------



## debbie5

3 weeks!!?? I say you be demoted back to noob status! TO THE BASEMENT!


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> 3 weeks!!?? I say you be demoted back to noob status! TO THE BASEMENT!


Good God, lighten up!


----------



## N. Fantom

Spooky1 said:


> There seems to me there is something wrong in a world where there are 2.3 million viewers for "Here Comes Honey Boo Boo" and only 1.8 Million for the season opener of "Face/Off". What does this have to say for the IQ of the average American TV viewer.


Now i feel ashamed my entire family and I watch it. LoL


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

N. Fantom said:


> Now i feel ashamed my entire family and I watch it. LoL


You should be.


----------



## Lord Homicide

I agree with BHC, Noah. Y'all don't need to watch Honey Boo Boo


----------



## MommaMoose

I have a friend that watches all of those types of shows and loves them. What is so bad is that she is a school teacher and wonders why her students can't behave. Gee with role models like HBB what do you expect?!?


----------



## dead hawk

Oh my, My hot glue gun broke on me the trigger just snapped bad enough the wires were all taped together when i had to take out a shorted section of the wirte and the tip burned out


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I spent 4 hours getting the arch and columns set up wired up, new leds put in the eyes. Did a little touch up on some bad spots, and just as I get ready to start taking low lighting pics, it starts to storm. Good news is that I can take it down and put it away in under three minutes, given proper motivation.


----------



## debbie5

Day Two of getting yelled at for having a life. All the Healthy Communication Strategies learned & practiced today with my shrink got me no where. SCOREBOARD: Verbal Abuse: 2 Trying to Communicate in a Healthy Manner: ZERO.


----------



## trishaanne

Keep your chin up and stay positive Deb. I've been through it before so if you need to call and vent, I understand what you're going through. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Tell him to put on his big boy pants and go play in traffic, deb. He'll be okay.


----------



## debbie5

Well, on a bright note,he was so ranting & pissed that the whole time he was yelling (HOURS) he was also picking up: opening drawers ,cabinets & organizing everything inside...he is an *excellent* organizer and did in a few hours what would have taken ADD laden me DAYS to do....so, I guess it was worth getting yelled at....
cuz now it's less I have to clean.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Lmao


----------



## Spooky1

Deb, Always look on the bright side of life.


----------



## debbie5

LOL Spooky! That was my 1st choice of songs!! Hahhahaa! "Life's a piece of sh*t, when you look at it.."


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, it has begun to really storm here, so I'm gonna go to bed.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

Good morning! 51 degrees here in DebbieLand...I'm sitting under a blanket, freezing....the shaved, NudieDog has a sweater on as all the windows in the house are open...and I'm LUVIN IT!
I'm making lasagna with smoked sausage, peppers & onions....we're going to the local very old-fashioned, ag-heavy fair, so I want something yummy to eat for dinner. None of us ever eat fair food (no Blooming Onion (sadface) ) as it makes us all sick. Getting a tummy ache & using a porta-potty is not high on my list of fun things to do at the fair.... Enjoy your day! 
On a side note: I'm hoping hubby comes home from work yelling again today...the cellar needs organizing! (snicker)....


----------



## trishaanne

LMAO...when he's done with your house, can you send him here for me? I'm sure I can **** him off enough to get the garage organized and the downstairs family room cleaned..lol.

I love fair food, fried oreos, funnel cake, butterfly fries, etc. However, besides the fact that we aren't supposed to eat it, it's all a bit pricey when you have no income! Good thing fair season is over here, now all that we get are craft fairs! I didn't make it to one fair this year to be tempted by all that stuff..

Enjoy your day!


----------



## MommaMoose

Sent the hubby off to work as usual this morning when my cell phone rings. It is hubby. "Umm baby, isn't it a little early to be putting out your Halloween stuff? OH SH*T it moved!!" I rush to the window to see 2 large crows standing in the front yard. I laugh and assure him that #1 I won't start putting stuff out until Oct 1st and #2 no those are not my normal birds. Mine are a little smaller. So glad he thinks some of my stuff looks that real.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Snoop Lion?? 

Tigga please...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So, after roughly an hour of actual sleep, I'm wide awake. Good news is that the boss lady went to some sale this morning that is right next to Home Depot. She spent a bit of money, but I got a wood burner to sculpt tombstones with, some grey glidden gripper, and a gallon of flat black OOPS paint (How can that be an OOPS color?) 

I'll probably start working on my stone technique tutorial tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good thing my dog wasn't outside when that squirrel came strolling along the front porch this morning. I expect the bunny in the backyard yesterday also would have been happier had the dog not come outside. I think my dog was a fitness guru in a previous life, because she does her best to keep the wildlife on their toes and in good aerobic shape.


----------



## Hauntiholik

August 30th is....

* Frankenstein Day - Happy birthday Mary Shelley!









* National Toasted Marshmallow Day

* National Holistic Pet Day - today is to celebrate those pets who are treated with holistic pet care and a day to recognize the benefits of holistic care for our pets.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Where do y'all find this stuff??


----------



## Spooky1

Happy 215th Birthday, Mary Shelley! I'm currently reading Frankenstein.


----------



## MommaMoose

Would have thought Toasted Marshmallow day would have been in Sept or Oct.


----------



## autumnghost

987 photos taken and edited. Only 343 to go. Whoopee! 

Rainy weekend ahead, good time to work in the carport on a new reaper and tombstones. If I can get around parts of the beast ('78 Bronco project truck) that my hubby has strewn from pillar to post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

In honor of Frankenstein Day:


----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Good news is that the boss lady went to some sale this morning that is right next to Home Depot. She spent a bit of money, but I got a wood burner to sculpt tombstones with, some grey glidden gripper, and a gallon of flat black OOPS paint (How can that be an OOPS color?) QUOTE]
> 
> Awww! Your wife was so nice to have thought of you!
> 
> 
> 
> debbie5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making lasagna with smoked sausage, peppers & onions....we're going to the local very old-fashioned, ag-heavy fair, so I want something yummy to eat for dinner. None of us ever eat fair food (no Blooming Onion (sadface) ) as it makes us all sick. Getting a tummy ache & using a porta-potty is not high on my list of fun things to do at the fair.... Enjoy your day!
> On a side note: I'm hoping hubby comes home from work yelling again today...the cellar needs organizing! (snicker)....
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo Deb the lasagna sounds delish! I'm all in for sending your hubby here to the 'burgh for some cleaning and organizing. I could really **** him off too! Have fun at the fair.
> 
> 
> 
> MommaMoose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent the hubby off to work as usual this morning when my cell phone rings. It is hubby. "Umm baby, isn't it a little early to be putting out your Halloween stuff? OH SH*T it moved!!" I rush to the window to see 2 large crows standing in the front yard. I laugh and assure him that #1 I won't start putting stuff out until Oct 1st and #2 no those are not my normal birds. Mine are a little smaller. So glad he thinks some of my stuff looks that real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's hilarious!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> I could really **** him off too!


LOL you are awesome. I want to see that


----------



## Dark Angel 27

MommaMoose said:


> Sent the hubby off to work as usual this morning when my cell phone rings. It is hubby. "Umm baby, isn't it a little early to be putting out your Halloween stuff? OH SH*T it moved!!" I rush to the window to see 2 large crows standing in the front yard. I laugh and assure him that #1 I won't start putting stuff out until Oct 1st and #2 no those are not my normal birds. Mine are a little smaller. So glad he thinks some of my stuff looks that real.


:lolkin: that's awesome! you can't make this stuff up! LOL


----------



## Lord Homicide

I see all these women saying "hubby." I hope my future wife doesn't call me hubby.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Most women don't call their husband "hubby" to his face. They reserve more "inventive" names for the man. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't use the term "hubby" when referring to Spooky1, if that makes anyone feel better


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yeah no kidding. I meant reference me as "hubby"


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm going to the shop. It's time to get to work. See ya later folks!

Also, I find myself in need of video editing software, but don't want to spend a fortune on it. Any suggestions?


----------



## N. Fantom

trishaanne said:


> I love fair food, fried oreos, funnel cake, butterfly fries, etc.


My favorite fair foods are as follows, 10. Deep fried bubble gum 9. Deep fried Kool Aid 8.Deep fired soda 7.chocolate dipped deep fried bacon on a stick 6.chocolate dipped deep fried cheesecake on a stick 5.deep fried pecan pie on a stick 4.deep fried Wisconsin cheese curds 3. deep fired Reese's cups 2. Deep fried butter 1. Deep fried Krispy Kreme Burgers (a hamburger patty, nacho cheese sauce, between two Krispy Kreme donuts, then put on a stick and deep fried.) Yup that's the NC state fair for ya.


----------



## Hairazor

MommaMoose said:


> Sent the hubby off to work as usual this morning when my cell phone rings. It is hubby. "Umm baby, isn't it a little early to be putting out your Halloween stuff? OH SH*T it moved!!" I rush to the window to see 2 large crows standing in the front yard. I laugh and assure him that #1 I won't start putting stuff out until Oct 1st and #2 no those are not my normal birds. Mine are a little smaller. So glad he thinks some of my stuff looks that real.


MommaMoose, sooo funny!

Roxy, the Frankenstein landlady clip gave me a good laugh

N. Fantom, sounds like your fair rivals Iowa's fair for fried things on a stick!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I almost forgot how good Pumpkin Ale tastes. It's starting to feel a lot like Autumn...


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm a choir officer now. 

Life's good :3


----------



## N. Fantom

Excited, i'm going to apply to run for 9th grade class president.


----------



## Hairazor

AR, Yay for you!

N.Fantom, then we will have to call you Prez!


----------



## debbie5

I had a freshly made, piping hot cider donut at the fair. I wanted to slap it & swear at it, it was soooo goooddddd....


----------



## Draik41895

As long as we're all talking about neat things, my sister went to drama after school today, and _they_, not her, brought my makeup up. So apparently I'm head of makeup on whatever play they decide to do. I'm trying to get them to do Little Shop of Horrors, so I can also build some ridiculously large Audrey II puppets


----------



## Hairazor

Yay for you Draik!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You go, Draik! Next stop - FaceOff 2021:jol:

Congrats on becoming a choir officer, AR!


----------



## Goblin

Just a reminder........


----------



## aquariumreef

I've decided that I absolutely love painting myself.


----------



## autumnghost

Happy Friday! And happy blue moon!


----------



## Copchick

Draik - that's great to hear!!

I'll be checking out the blue moon from my camp tonight. Have a safe, funfilled weekend everyone!


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 31 is National Trail Mix Day. Years ago I used to make batches from scratch using plain M&Ms, peanuts, and raisins. I found that if I left any out in plain view, my brothers and sisters would do frequent quality control checks on it


----------



## Lord Homicide

"my guns protect your freedom" I love this bumper sticker


----------



## Bone Dancer

Roxy, quality control of such things is a thankless job that has to be done. You should be proud of your brothers and sisters for taking on this dreadful task.
I, myself have had years of such duties. We who do this, do not do it for the thanks of others but to keep them safe.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> "my guns protect your freedom"


Only if the sticker was on a cop's car


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Only if the sticker was on a cop's car


It was on a marine's car. Cop car would work too. On my truck is will be just fine also . Lifetime member of the NRA! Come on Roxy


----------



## Hauntiholik

Please be careful. The topic of guns is very polarizing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No fighting, we promise

Several of my co-workers are hunters and often will bring guns to the office to show. One of my favorite memories of working here is the day one of the guys brought a large handgun in for our boss to admire and a couple door-to-door sales people showed up. Without thinking, he walked into the lobby holding the gun and said "Can I help you?". They took one look and quickly departed.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LMAO, I bet that would work great on other door to door enthusiasts, Roxy. I could just see the Jehovah's Witnesses in my neighborhood. But before things get out of hands, I'd just like to say I believe in the freedom of religion and the right to bear arms. That is all.


----------



## RoxyBlue

In other news, when I got to work this morning, there were signs posted stating road work was going to be done in the parking lot next week, so no cars could be parked in marked areas for those three days. We are not blessed with an abundance of space here, so next week should be exciting - NOT!:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> No fighting, we promise


I can't fight with Roxy, she's like my forum mother. Been fond of her ever since she politely told me to hush when I posted that string of idioms a couple of months ago.  It was a very nice reminder that the audience isn't just adults.

On a side note, I don't fight with folks who disagree with me.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have 2 1/2 hours before I have to leave for work. I really need to be in the shop working on tombstones. I still have the back side of the arch to finish, as well as two more tombstones.


----------



## debbie5

I dunno who was looking for glowing drink cups a few years ago...I just found these & thought I'd share as they are glowstick cups, not just ones that glow in the dark or fluorescence: http://www.glowgranny.com/

and check out the glowstick costumes!! some people turned them into a glowstick skelly costume!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Deb, get those LEDs you can drop in liquids - party city

Speaking of glow sticks...


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> On a side note, I don't fight with folks who disagree with me.


:jol:Obviously, or we (LordH and I) would be fighting like cats and dogs...I guess that would make me the cat...........


----------



## Lord Homicide

or like peas and carrots, jennaaaay


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I go to the shop, thinking I have just enough work to do to keep me busy until time to leave for work. Yeah, right. Took me less than 30 minutes to get everything done and clean up the shop. Now I have to occupy myself for an hour or so before I put on my uniform, because I don't want to start a stone and lose track of time. Next one should be sculpted by tomorrow morning, though.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bio, just jump into the transporter, go to Debbie5's house, and straighten up the basement for her She mentioned that project a day or so ago.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Nope. if she wants the basement cleaned, she needs to make her husband mad so that he'll do it, lol


----------



## debbie5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Nope. if she wants the basement cleaned, she needs to make her husband mad so that he'll do it, lol


I doubt he'll be mad today, since I'm making an enormous pan of lasagna and the house is clean. It's only when I do non-Cinderella things (aka have a life) that his 1933 attitudes start to show....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Oh, I see. Wash ALL of his clothes with bleach.

Actually, on second thought, don't do that. I can't afford to be a witness in a murder trial right now.


----------



## debbie5

Sock skeleton:http://www.marthastewart.com/265579/sock-skeleton


----------



## Lord Homicide

It's pretty bad when you stutter in type and notice it after the email is already sent.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Sock skeleton:http://www.marthastewart.com/265579/sock-skeleton


That is soooo CUTE!


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> Sock skeleton:http://www.marthastewart.com/265579/sock-skeleton


CLICK ABOVE for rebirth of Lamb Chop: Halloween Edition


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Today is a milestone for me. I've just bought my first set of prelit LEDs! Whoop Whoop!
http://monsterguts.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=118


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I love those LEDs. We've used them in a number of props.


----------



## N. Fantom

Planning a roadtrip that i'm gonna take 4 years from now with my friends. lol


----------



## aquariumreef

Getting an arm work-out playing The Music of the Night on my piano.


----------



## Lord Homicide

N. Fantom said:


> Planning a roadtrip that i'm gonna take 4 years from now with my friends. lol


Where y'all looking into going (and don't say Mexico)?


----------



## N. Fantom

From NC, to key west, to orlando, to new Orleans, to Austin TX, to Malibu, Los Angeles, to Vegas, to Salt Lake City, to Denver, then to Baltimore, then back home.


----------



## N. Fantom

We wanna do it after our senior year in an RV


----------



## debbie5

I cannot keep cookies in the house. 
Well, technically they ARE still in the house...I'm just carrying them in my stomach, which is in the house. 
(sigh)....I wish I was a puker.


----------



## debbie5

N. Fantom said:


> We wanna do it after our senior year in an RV


Hope someone is a good mechanic. Try to pick up an elder Duggar boy in your travels...I'm sure they can spare one.


----------



## N. Fantom

debbie5 said:


> Hope someone is a good mechanic. Try to pick up an elder Duggar boy in your travels...I'm sure they can spare one.


LoL!

Our tom-boy friend Maddie is pretty handy around an engine


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Took a video of my tea staining technique. Have to upload it to youtube, then do a little bit of editing. Should be up soon.

Got four small stones stained tonight, and got a start on a large monument I want to have finished by October. This will probably be my last stone before the season starts, but it'll be worth it.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Post pictures of the monument when you get it done. Always good to have more inspiration.


----------



## Goblin

I saw a bright moon but it didn't look all the blue to me!

I read that the MDS telethon is only gonna be 3 hours long this year.
From 8-11 pm!

I found a copy of The legend of the Lone Ranger at Walmart today.
It's a pretty good movie even if it did bomb at the box office!


----------



## N. Fantom

^Did you know that Johny Depp is playing Tonto in the 2013 film, "The Lone Ranger"


----------



## Pumpkin5

N. Fantom said:


> ^Did you know that Johny Depp is playing Tonto in the 2013 film, "The Lone Ranger"


:jol:Hope for the other actor's sake he learns to use soap between now and then! (bad P5, very bad):devil:


----------



## debbie5

I hope that by now, ALL of you have seen ParaNorman?? It IS required viewing. 
Frankeneweenie (in 3D!) opens October 5th and Hotel Transylvania is Sept. 28th. 
There will be a short quiz after each movie which will count for 1/5 of your final grade here at H.F. There will also be an extra credit, short essay at the end on how you plan to use the movie's inspiration in your haunt. Carry on.


----------



## debbie5

Same video, played over & over..yet the tone appears to rise each time....ahhhhh, our funny funny brains...(Shepard's tone illusion)


----------



## Lord Homicide

N. Fantom said:


> LoL!
> 
> Our tom-boy friend Maddie is pretty handy around an engine


Being outdone by a girl with cars?? Sounds like a cool trip Noah.


----------



## debbie5

I think it really would be possible to make this: http://www.mshove.com/cakeland/pages/HumidAffections.html










(it's a fake cake)


----------



## N. Fantom

Lord Homicide said:


> Being outdone by a girl with cars?? Sounds like a cool trip Noah.


LOL, Maddie is not your typical girl


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Gotta disagree with LordH here. I don't find much sexier than a woman who can work on a car.


----------



## debbie5

Nice to see that hubby threw away four $18 Camelback water bottles because THEY WERE DIRTY. 
No really...hide the sharp objects.....I seem to be having one of "those" weeks with hubby....you know, when you want to just grab your social security card and drive off into the distance??


----------



## dead hawk

My little puppy keeps biting his butt so I put a bandaid on it to stop from re opening his cuts he made, Hot glue gun is broke but i am going to build a trigger system for it with some steel wire and wood, Found a old Fan motor and I am definatly going to put it to good use, I have a old claw machine that runs on batterys I think I would be able to make a haunted carnival like i hear so much on haunt fourm but only as a side attraction in the garage because I stick with my cemetery forever its my favorite and signiture Haunt, Happy Hauntings everyone.


----------



## Draik41895

debbie5 said:


> I hope that by now, ALL of you have seen ParaNorman?? It IS required viewing.
> Frankeneweenie (in 3D!) opens October 5th and Hotel Transylvania is Sept. 28th.
> There will be a short quiz after each movie which will count for 1/5 of your final grade here at H.F. There will also be an extra credit, short essay at the end on how you plan to use the movie's inspiration in your haunt. Carry on.


I would do that, this is the kind of homework I like. I want this at school. I wouldn't complain about this kind of assignment... We need a haunters academy


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I an going to go ahead and agree on LordH


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Gotta disagree with LordH here. I don't find much sexier than a woman who can work on a car.


Bio, you've got it all wrong - never said it wasn't sexy. I do agree that girls under the hood are sexy

I mean... Come on!


----------



## aquariumreef

Does not find that attractive.


----------



## N. Fantom

Lord Homicide said:


> Bio, you've got it all wrong - never said it wasn't sexy. I do agree that girls under the hood are sexy
> 
> I mean... Come on!


I wish Maddie looked like that. LOL. Then I would "accidentally" rent an RV without enough beds for everyone. :googly:


----------



## dead hawk

The hot glue guns new pull trigger works and I switched a battery powered claw candy machine to a plug in one so no more batterys


----------



## debbie5

Draik41895 said:


> I would do that, this is the kind of homework I like. I want this at school. I wouldn't complain about this kind of assignment... We need a haunters academy


Draik, I took a few film classes in college and LOVED it. I mean, you can get a GRADE for that!!?? Too bad there wasn't a How To Eat Cupcakes class....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am proud to say that one of the reasons Spooky1 married me is because I'm able to change the oil in my car without assistance from someone of the masculine persuasion


----------



## N. Fantom

First time I've watched a Chucky movie and i loved it! I want life size dolls of the entire family.


----------



## Goblin

A woman took opera lessons and was really bad at it. The more
lessons she took the worse she got! She was always praticing at
home and she noticed her husband had his head out the window
and asked if that was his way of saying her singing was bad. He
replied......."No. I just stick my head out the window so the
neighbors will see me and won't think I'm beating you!


----------



## Zurgh

Then, as the stars were in alignment, the portal between worlds opened, and... Boom! Just like a bacon wrapped ham exploding at a candle lit, vegetarian dinner for two. Thus was the introduction to the new beginning of the next day of part three in the new dramatized series of moments... moments that add up into a great segment of top secret time.


----------



## Goblin

Zurgh said:


> Then, as the stars were in alignment, the portal between worlds opened, and... Boom! Just like a bacon wrapped ham exploding at a candle lit, vegetarian dinner for two. Thus was the introduction to the new beginning of the next day of part three in the new dramatized series of moments... moments that add up into a great segment of top secret time.


:googly::googly::googly::googly::googly:


----------



## dead hawk

so all went ok today found a light on the curb today took it in put a new light bulb in it and it works so i took it all apart and took a battery powered claw machine used a old phone carger made it into a plug in instead of battery took the light built a little cardboard box around it on the top and glued nice looking wallpaper on the outside of the claw machine







I got this.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

That's pretty cool, dead hawk!

I've just completed a 16 hour day, so please excuse me while I go crash out. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## debbie5

Morning! Musta been tired....fell asleep fully clothed again. Dang. I feel like I'm 15 or sumptin...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Say hello to Mr Redbones, who called out to me from a vendor's table at the Horrorfind Weekend convention yesterday. His charm and good looks made him an irresisitible purchase

DSCF5757 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## debbie5

Hubby was grumpy so I bailed on going out to the state park with him & the girls..instead, I'm home, in PEACE and QUIET. Amen.


----------



## MommaMoose

Don't know if it was extra energy or just plain guilt that made me get up and fix a big breakfast this morning for my husband. I usually don't cook breakfast on the weekends since I cook it all work week long.


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> Hubby was grumpy so I bailed on going out to the state park with him & the girls..instead, I'm home, in PEACE and QUIET. Amen.


You need your own thread


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Nah, her husband needs some of the meds that the VA tried to put me on. Called "Happy pills" for a very good reason.


----------



## debbie5

Lord Homicide said:


> You need your own thread


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Don't feel bad, deb. we all need a place to vent.


----------



## Lord Homicide

N. Fantom said:


> I wish Maddie looked like that. LOL. Then I would "accidentally" rent an RV without enough beds for everyone. :googly:


lol


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Say hello to Mr Redbones, who called out to me from a vendor's table at the Horrorfind Weekend convention yesterday. His charm and good looks made him an irresisitible purchase
> 
> DSCF5757 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


OMG What a cutie! I'm so jealous of you!

and Debbie, feel free to vent! I do all the time!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

It was so good to hang out with Nixie yesterday! I'm still so so jealous of her creativity. She definitely put me in the creative spirit! 

On a side note, I found an old antique rocking horse at a garage sale. It's got a lot of potential!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord H, this is Debbie's (and a lot of other folks') sanity thread. No need for separate ones 'cause we're all here to help each other.


----------



## Spooky1

Had a fun morning of hunting for fossils down at Calvert Cliff. I found some small shark teeth, a fish vertebra, and a dolphin (or small whale) vertebra. One of these days I'll find that big Meg tooth that's out there waiting for me.


----------



## N. Fantom

I'm thinking about starting a film club at school. They have video game clubs, why not something that actually puts your mind to work creatively. We have like no arts programs left because everyone around here just cares about sports, and i'm tired of it!


----------



## Hairazor

N. Fantom, I say go for it. Sports are good, but the arts are sooo neglected and sooo important!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I second the vote for a film club, NF.


----------



## Spooky1

The forum now has over 10,000 member and we're nearing 1,300 active members.


----------



## Copchick

Spooky1 said:


> The forum now has over 10,000 member and we're nearing 1,300 active members.


Whoo hoo!


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1 said:


> The forum now has over 10,000 member and we're nearing 1,300 active members.


How can I be an active member when I'm just sitting here??


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're moving the mouse - that counts as active


----------



## dead hawk

got texture paint so im making a statue for my cemetery and got red paint and work lights for my carnival now to build everything.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Went to see _ParaNorman _tonight. Really cute movie, but as always I feel bad for the poor little kid that gets bullied...
I know it is just animated characters....but it still gets my ruff up! Grrrrrrrrrrrrr.........:devil:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My shift commander is a douchebag...and I hope he secretly cyber-stalks me so that he can read this. Die in a fire, little man!

No hostility in me today. Why do you ask?


----------



## Draik41895

RoxyBlue said:


> Say hello to Mr Redbones, who called out to me from a vendor's table at the Horrorfind Weekend convention yesterday. His charm and good looks made him an irresisitible purchase
> 
> DSCF5757 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


I want one! He and Gloomy would be great friends!


----------



## N. Fantom

RoxyBlue said:


> I second the vote for a film club, NF.





Hairazor said:


> N. Fantom, I say go for it. Sports are good, but the arts are sooo neglected and sooo important!


Thanks Roxy

I agree Hairazor. I personally play sports but wish i had more school based opportunities to be creative.

So my plan for the club is this, each year, the film club will get together and decide on a film to make. Then we come into contact with other clubs like drama for actors, fashion design for costume, etc. Then we make this film. Now, i have also been wanting to give back in some way so i thought that i'd incorporate doing so into this. So every year, we would host a film festival, featuring other young film makers works. Then premiering the film club's own movie. Then a large portion of the proceeds would be donated to a charity. Bada bing bada boom, killing two birds with one stone and having fun while doing it. lol

ION i'm sick


----------



## dead hawk

Nice idea Nfant, got a old armature i made for a statue and never used and i am using it for a grim reaper


----------



## Goblin




----------



## aquariumreef

I wonder what being dead is like?


----------



## dead hawk

happy labor day though i dont know enough about it to celebrate


----------



## debbie5

Well, AQ...when I was knocked unconscious, (as close as I've been to being dead) I found that I was some type of celebrity and was shopping in a mall with a huge posse and we were having a blast. And I was skinny. Then I woke up. 
With a comment like that from you, though, you have me a tad worried. I hope you are okay..if not, please call someone who can support you, hun. ((hugs) Sending freakish, Halloween zombie-carnival love your way...please know that it's okay to be you, 100% you. Might not always be easy in real life no matter what your age, but come here and sit with us freaks, and you will fit right in.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

aquariumreef said:


> I wonder what being dead is like?


AR: Instead of committing suicide, why don't you stop being a child for a few minutes and think about the impact your death will have on the people that care about you. I've had to bury a sister who thought suicide was the thing to do. Suicide is the coward's way out of this world. It's like the final "Screw you" to your family and friends. Because you'll be gone, and they have to live every day of their lives thinking "How could I have helped him/her to cope a little better?" That causes a huge mental strain on a person. Stop being an idiot and learn to deal with life. Don't go out like a coward, end your life fighting for each breath you take. Life is a struggle, but it has it's rewards.


----------



## Hairazor

N. Fantom, do your parents realize what a treasure they have? If you can get a good ambitious teacher at school to mentor a program that would be a good start.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Just bought the last little bit of PVC I'll be needing for the year! Maybe I'll labor on my ground breaker this evening if our plans for dinner fall through.


----------



## Lord Homicide

N. Fantom said:


> Thanks Roxy
> 
> I agree Hairazor. I personally play sports but wish i had more school based opportunities to be creative.
> 
> So my plan for the club is this, each year, the film club will get together and decide on a film to make. Then we come into contact with other clubs like drama for actors, fashion design for costume, etc. Then we make this film. Now, i have also been wanting to give back in some way so i thought that i'd incorporate doing so into this. So every year, we would host a film festival, featuring other young film makers works. Then premiering the film club's own movie. Then a large portion of the proceeds would be donated to a charity. Bada bing bada boom, killing two birds with one stone and having fun while doing it. lol
> 
> ION i'm sick


Pretty sweet dude. Get some people to help you start also - trust me. I started a lacrosse team (club team) in college and it was anything but fun because I had one other person help me (don't be like me)... So get some buds together and a faculty advisor in on it and get this rolling. If you want some pointers on what I did, let me know


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Labor Day Everyone! Kinda been a different couple of weeks for me. 

Not getting along with hubby. Been quiet around here because I'm not talking to him. Hubby likes to drive drunk and I'm opposed to it. It seems that when he starts to drink while either fishing or at a friend's house, he just goes with it. It's been a few times that I caught him passed out in the driveway behind the wheel. He gets very defensive and biligerent (cursing me out in the driveway). I feel like I'm watching a slow moving train wreck happen and I don't want to be apart of it. I don't feel upset anymore and made peace with myself of this issue. What happens happens. I kinda like not dealing with him. Yesterday was his birthday and I didn't care and didn't call him or nothing.

Spent Saturday and Sunday at my brother's house for a barbaque. It was actually nice to enjoy having drinks, eating and spending time with their neighbors and just being responsible for myself. Thanx for letting post my feelings.


----------



## dead hawk

DW hope everything turns out good glad you enjoyed yourself, AR don't go about killing your self i would miss you and i bet your sister would too, Debby don't feel too bad about weight I use to be a inside jered case try drinking more green tea thats what I did and I lost 60 pounds, Nfant That is a good idea for a club I would join, Sawtooth I wish you luck.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I spent a good part of the morning in a parade handing out U.S. Flags and United States Flag Codes.


----------



## debbie5

I'm sorry, Weiner. I had same challenges with hubby, but he didn't drink & drive, he was just a obnoxious binge drinker....once he started, he didn't stop. He only stopped when I packed my bags. It's horrible to live with. ((hugs)) to you , hun


----------



## debbie5

Wait...I need to drink green tea? What if I just moved away from my family, instead? Then I'd lose...like ...420 pounds IMMEDIATELY..I'd be invisible!


----------



## dead hawk

lol but green tea boosts metabolism and can help you loose it faster and better family is a hard thing to loose


----------



## N. Fantom

Hairazor said:


> N. Fantom, do your parents realize what a treasure they have? If you can get a good ambitious teacher at school to mentor a program that would be a good start.





Lord Homicide said:


> Pretty sweet dude. Get some people to help you start also - trust me. I started a lacrosse team (club team) in college and it was anything but fun because I had one other person help me (don't be like me)... So get some buds together and a faculty advisor in on it and get this rolling. If you want some pointers on what I did, let me know





dead hawk said:


> Nfant That is a good idea for a club I would join


aww shuck HR 

That would be awesome LH

Thanks DH

So i already have 3 other students aboard, and tomorrow i'm going to talk to my English teacher about all of this

ION, i drove for the first time today


----------



## N. Fantom

Hmmm, face book chatting with my ex


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## debbie5

Next! 



!


----------



## Draik41895

I got a new phone today, neat yo


----------



## dead hawk

Moved my haunting factory to the garage now there are no limits to what I can create, Made a dead mouse scared my mom with it even after i told her it was a prop.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Really need some prop shop time, but I have to get up early in the A.M. for a doctor appt. [email protected]


----------



## dead hawk

well shorter than school I have school and I have to spend more than 7 hours there before I can come home to the haunt factory.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

Ha, Ha!


----------



## steamlove

RoxyBlue said:


> Thanks for the kind comments, all The parasol and fascinator came from Amazon.com, the beaded purse from steampunkemporium.com (I saw a red version of it on Amazon.com as well), and the boots from oaktreefarms.com. I started browsing sites for suitable items a few weeks ago and placed the orders within the past two weeks.
> 
> Today Spooky1 and I went to a couple fabric stores to find a vest pattern for him and fabric for both his vest and my bustier. Still don't know if I'll have everything done in time, but of course, there is always next year


Does anyone has a comment on this Steampunk Blouse. 









Moderator edit: removed store link


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I think it's hot! I love tops with cutaways and places that expose skin...when it is unexpected it is sexy.  (needs more gears though)


----------



## Hauntiholik

steamlove said:


> Does anyone has a comment on this Steampunk Blouse.


Is steampunk in fashion in India where you're at?


----------



## debbie5

it actually used to be that peeps from 1966 on were GenX..which left us born in 1965 with no name. (cries)


----------



## debbie5

This is what it sounds like inside my head....


----------



## RoxyBlue

That bird could get a job doing sound effects in Hollywood


----------



## Lord Homicide

Speaking of birds... y'all ever seen a Marabou Stork?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

The demons in my head are demanding more caffeine. I've run out of the maple bacon coffee. Now I'm on to a medium roast with a lot of honey in the after taste. 

For future reference, Pumpkin flavored coffee is horrible, but pumpkin spice creamer is awesome.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Time for a nap


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> Speaking of birds... y'all ever seen a Marabou Stork?


:jol:Wow! He even has a "Staples Easy Button" on his back! 
That is crazy weird!


----------



## Copchick

@ debbie5 - We have a Kookaburra at the National Aviary here in Pittsburgh, in my district. Occasionally an employee will accidentally leave a door unlocked or open and an alarm will go off at night. Just imagine the kookaburra waiting for the best time to scare the sh*t out of cops as they're checking the interior to make sure there aren't any burglars. We almost peed ourselves when that bird made his laugh/call! I'll bet the employees get a laugh watching their surveillance videos after getting an alarm during the night. We know the bird is there, but it gets us every single time! Lol!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Marabou stork = big carrion eating bird

I don't think I've ever had plain pumpkin flavored coffee. Pumpkin _spice_ coffee, however, is fabulous. The local Starbucks should start serving it again soon - it's that time of year.


----------



## Spooky1

Just an hour till my fantasy football draft.


----------



## randomr8

How can I incorporate margaritas in my Halloween theme. My wife wants to know...


----------



## randomr8

Bone Dancer said:


> Time for a nap


It's always time for a nap!


----------



## debbie5

Someone online is selling a homemade 7 foot wooden coffin for $20...black with red accents & cross on top. Guess who is buying it? I wonder if I can sneak it into my closet....


----------



## debbie5

randomr8 said:


> How can I incorporate margaritas in my Halloween theme. My wife wants to know...


http://shop.limetreecove.com/pages/mischief-maker-cocktail-recipes-halloween-margarita

I'd use Minute Maid's watermelon juice though...that LimeAide is very strong and tastes like bowl cleaner smell.s


----------



## randomr8

debbie5 said:


> http://shop.limetreecove.com/pages/mischief-maker-cocktail-recipes-halloween-margarita
> 
> I'd use Minute Maid's watermelon juice though...that LimeAide is very strong and tastes like bowl cleaner smell.s


Damn Deb, you are a goddess!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Well this is my last night in MI. I go back home tomorrow. I'm soo soo homesick!


----------



## Zurgh

Esmeralda, the kitten, loves to bite poor Dr. Merlin & chase him around the house... kinda' funny to see a less than 1 lb. kitten chasing a full grown 10+ lb cat. Fortunately, he has plenty of places to hide out of her reach & we keep Esma locked up in the bedroom, away from the good Dr. at night.

On a completely unrelated note, I'm going to go frost some chocolate cupcakes.

On an even more completely unrelated note, Zarban the Overly Destructive and his horde of Techno-Visigoths may have breached a connecting parasite dimension... and could be heading for our Galaxy. :googly:


----------



## debbie5

Nutella is crack. I will never buy it again...kids ate almost 1/2 the jar in one day! 100 calories a tablespoon.


----------



## Zurgh

My son ate ½ a jar of Nutella in one sitting once... I also ran out of chocolate frosting, so the last one got Nutella instead, it was deliciously decadent... Deb, Nutella is yummy crack.


----------



## dead hawk

I had it but it was tourture for my lactose intollerance


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I spent an hour in the shop, but the motivation is just not there tonight. Going to watch Face Off on the DVR.


----------



## dead hawk

yea same here bio no projects with the supply i have i may just male a tombstone out of cardboard since i have no foam
seems paper is my only creation element


----------



## debbie5

I need to find some hobbies for insomniacs....sheesh- this is getting annoying. I refuse to go back on Ambien! (...going to get a junk drawer to clean out.....)


----------



## Draik41895

I picked up a pumpkin from micheals at half off and carved it yesterday, put it on the porch at night. It looked awesome. 

Got a Reply to my craigslist ad asking for footsie pajamas for my Sam prop. 

Photoshopped a Camp Crystal Lake volunteer Application form together today too. Its for a short film I'm Planning soon. 

I Also realized today that it's impossible for me to listen to any hauntcast episode and not smile

Tomorrows Agenda:
Continue painting new tombstones 
Paint my arm
Papier Mache
meet this guy for the jammies


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

September 5 is:

Be Late for Something Day - also known as How To Really Annoy The More Timely People In Your Life Day 

Cheese Pizza Day - no one will be late for that


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

On top of no motivation last night, our DVR is apparently screwed up. I got to watch the first 4 minutes of face off. I'm calling the cable company today.


----------



## scareme

Catching up on posts again. Made an unscheduled trip to Iowa last week. The roof we just had put on our house last year, leaked. And it was so bad it caused the ceiling of the porch to fall down. And the roofer said it wasn't the roof that was leaking, but the walls. How dumb do we look? I wanted to fight it, but Rick said it was just eaisier to fix it himself, than to fight with the roofer. We called and got some estimates, and they said it would be about $4,000. So we drove the 12 hours to Iowa, and Rick and my brother in law fixed it for $300 in supplies. While we were there we had the plummer redo a job we paid him for 2 yrs ago. Doesn't anyone take pride in their work anymore? This owning four houses is wearing us out.
And if things weren't busy enough, I rented booth space for a craft show at our church for Oct. 6th. So prop building is on hold so I can make enough crafts to fill a booth. No pressure there. Somehow all my crafts seem to be Halloween related. I wonder why that is? Sounds like everybody is staying busy on here. I just wish it would cool off so it would feel like fall. 105 degrees yesterday and today. Still to hot to work outside.


----------



## debbie5

OMG Scareme! cancel the craft booth! You need to take it eeaassssyyyy..we don't want you "on vacation" for Halloween!!


----------



## debbie5

Just a reminder: it's almost time to put a skelly in your car's front passenger seat and an arm hanging out of the trunk....


----------



## SterchCinemas

Relaxing in my house alone, jamming out to Avenged Sevenfold. Two more days until the weekend, and I have a few quick prop ideas for september/october. Just stressed over a big desicion in my life. But I have a question to anyone who knows: 

What is it called when parental rights are taken away from someone and given to another person i.e my father's fiancee? Thanks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^It sounds like something along the line of a guardian being appointed for an underage child. If you Google "termination of parental rights" and include your state of residence, you should be able to find a good amount of information on the topic.


----------



## debbie5

"in loco parentis"..acting as if they were a parent, which gives them all the rights & responsibilities of a parent.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

In an effort to convince the boss lady to let me mock up my cemetery and take a few pics, I took extra special care to make our lawn look like a golf course. I mowed it in two different directions, edged out the walkway, weeded the beds around the front of the house, blew all the grass clippings into a pile and picked them up, then raked the front yard. Now to set up the cemetery and get a little lighting practice, as well as a couple of night pics of it. I still have three stones I am working on, plus I need to get measurements for my new pallet wood fence, but I have enough to mock up what I'm going to do for this year. Pics will be up tonight.


----------



## Headless

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

We are back - and I tried to send a message yesterday but the internet was being really funky and kicked me off so I gave up.

AWESOME vacation - really didn't want to come back - but you know when that money thing runs out and its stay and starve or go back to work........ Anyway I'm refreshed and ready to hit the prop building in a big way (case of have to really). I posted some photos to Facebook but for anyone non Facebookers who are interested, I have put up a pile of photos on my blog (which has been very neglected over the past year) at http://they-must-be-merry.blogspot.com.au/

I have NO hope of catching up on all the posts - so hopefully everyone is doing OK. Not long now for the big event!!!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Welcome Back, Headless!

I spent a couple of hours mocking up my display for this year and realized that I need a lot of filler stones, and a whole lot more lights than I currently have. Luckily my loving spouse told me that we'll get the lights I need when my car sells this week. So maybe my light setup won't be lame. As it stands now, it is WAY too dark. We did have fun watching neighbors come up the street and then stop right in front of the house. Had a couple of the people who haunt around here stop and talk for a few. One guy told me that I need a ground breaker or some static zombies. Not this year, though. Maybe next year. This year will just be a small taste of what I want to do with things.


----------



## scareme

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Welcome Back, Headless!
> 
> I spent a couple of hours mocking up my display for this year and realized that I need a lot of filler stones, and a whole lot more lights than I currently have. Luckily my loving spouse told me that we'll get the lights I need when my car sells this week. So maybe my light setup won't be lame. As it stands now, it is WAY too dark. We did have fun watching neighbors come up the street and then stop right in front of the house. Had a couple of the people who haunt around here stop and talk for a few. One guy told me that I need a ground breaker or some static zombies. Not this year, though. Maybe next year. This year will just be a small taste of what I want to do with things.


This is in your new house? How cool to have met neighbors who haunt. It would be cool to have a new yard to set up in. A fresh slate to start on.

Welcome back Headless. I'm glad you had a good time on vacation. Missed you.


----------



## Zurgh

When life gives you lemons, burn the lemons with high powered, anti-lemon lasers... or sell them to a Paraguayan turtle-vulture named Sven, he pays top dollar on alternate Tuesdays if you at least pretend to have a French accent...


----------



## dead hawk

making my first tombstone a big moment in my haunt history sadly it is with cardboard and maybe mache on it to smooth it out wish me luck haunters for this is the next step into..The Twillight Zone


----------



## scareme

I was at Hancock Fabrics last week and their Halloween items were marked 30% off. But their Christmas stuff was marked 60% off. What's up with that?


----------



## dead hawk

gotta sell christmas crap first cause it isnt as popular as halloween


----------



## scareme

dead hawk said:


> gotta sell christmas crap first cause it isnt as popular as halloween


lol


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm back too guys! Just got in about two hours ago...and here's the irony of the whole flying situation. My itinerary had me changing over in Houston The first flight lasted about two or so hours and we were flying in an express jet. Tiny little plane and I was seated at the very back next to the lavatory. Cramped as hell...then the last flight I took was on the fanciest jet I've ever been in. The inside was effing huge and had direct tv access with little screens in front of you....and the flight lasted a whole 30 minutes!

Damn, it feels good to be home!


----------



## dead hawk

welcome Home, Scareme You are a life saver Thank you very much if you ever need anything I got you covered


----------



## Draik41895

Skinning Sherman


----------



## Headless

Nawww thanks P5 - I missed you guys too. But I'm not dedicated enough to read the over 100 threads I've missed!!!! LOL

Draik - that looks good so far.

DA - welcome home too! That flight sounds like a nightmare! And it IS good to be home - when you snuggle up in your own bed - there is nothing like it. I just wish that it wasn't pouring rain here. Would make me like being home a whole lot more!!!!


----------



## Headless

Oh and speaking of Christmas Stuff - went into a store today that had Christmas stuff out - they haven't even had so much as a Halloween costume yet! So I think we're out of luck with that store this year.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Oh My - we are having so much rain right now that all the gutters are overflowing like a waterfall and I can barely see the road. Good thing its now dark and I don't have to watch the trees bending over so far. Scary weather here right now.


----------



## debbie5

First day of school up here in the Northeast. Not a tear was shed by this Momma...ever.






Our school took out the kindergartners and added in 150 7 & 8th graders....weird to have fully puberty-d kids in with little ones...I'm not diggin it.


----------



## Blackrose1978

I have a problem. I told my son Kyle he could have a birthday party this year and he picked out western/cowboy them. His birthday is Oct 9th. Here is the kicker he wants no creepifying at all. I'm not even allowed to set up my cemetary til after his party. Its killing me!! My creatures want to come out and play and he is the jailer who says no way no how!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Headless said:


> Nawww thanks P5 - I missed you guys too. But I'm not dedicated enough to read the over 100 threads I've missed!!!! LOL
> 
> Draik - that looks good so far.
> 
> DA - welcome home too! That flight sounds like a nightmare! And it IS good to be home - when you snuggle up in your own bed - there is nothing like it. I just wish that it wasn't pouring rain here. Would make me like being home a whole lot more!!!!


This is gonna sound really crazy....but I know my sister let a blonde stay in my room. (no offense to the blondes of this forum) Tammy told me this blonde was the ditzy kind and though I'm grateful that she cleaned my room while I was gone. My bed smells all wrong! Like it's not even mine and I hate it!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

On another note: I'm home! I'm feeling so revved to start building stuff! Now, if my LED's would arrive soon! I'm off to hobby lobby to get some more guts for my thestral!


----------



## Copchick

Dark Angel 27 said:


> My bed smells all wrong! Like it's not even mine and I hate it!


Ewww...sounds like a good time for a new mattress! :googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Copchick said:


> Ewww...sounds like a good time for a new mattress! :googly:


The mattress is fairly new, about 4 years old...but the sheets and pillow smell like Victoria's secret when you first walk in. *shivers*.


----------



## RoxyBlue

DA, you crack me up

August 6 is:

Fight Procrastination Day - probably a good reminder for those of us who've been less than ambitious about getting props started...or finished.... 

Read a Book Day - every day is read a book day in our house, or at least a few pages of one


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> DA, you crack me up
> August 6 is:
> 
> Fight Procrastination Day - probably a good reminder for those of us who've been less than ambitious about getting props started...or finished....


:jol:Anyone special in mind on that one Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^To borrow a quote from "A Christmas Story" - "those who did it know their blame":jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> ^To borrow a quote from "A Christmas Story" - "those who did it know their blame":jol:


:jolang it.....I guess next I'll shoot myself in the eye with a Red Ryder Bb Gun, huh?


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> August 6 is:
> 
> Fight Procrastination Day - probably a good reminder for those of us who've been less than ambitious about getting props started...or finished....


Dang, I woke up at 8:00 and it's almost 1:00 now and all I have done today is troll the internet. I haven't even had breakfast. I guess I'd better start doing something. But I did find a video I found funny so I'll post it in the proper video spot.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LMAo, I just had someone who drove by last night ask me what happened to the cemetery we had set up. I told him that we were just doing a dry run to check on things needed for lighting and to see how much space we could fill. He was like "Oh, ok, I thought you were just starting setup early. Then we spent about 15 minutes discussing haunting, and I took him to the shop to show him the new stuff I'm working on. Have I mentioned that I love living in a neighborhood with other haunters?


----------



## dead hawk

sounds like heaven Bio


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Yeah, I'm hoping that after the big day, we can collaborate on something animatronic or pneumatic, since he knows how to do that kind of stuff, and it would be great to learn from someone who knows how to do it.


----------



## Copchick

I am so frustrated with Comcast!!! My damn computer keeps freezing forcing me to do a hard shut down. My WiFi isn't even being acknowledged by my Kindle and other electronincs. Called customer service and they're sending someone out tomorrow. They told me my internet is showing it's going off intermittently. I also keep intermittently losing phone service because I hear the cordless phone beep in the charger for no reason. UGH!!! WTF!!! I only switched in June from Verizon to keep $60 a month extra in my pocket. I've had nothing but problems ever since switching to Comcast. Oh I so wish I could really express myself I would feel so much better!!! I WONDER IF IT'LL MAKE ME FEEL BETTER TYPING/SHOUTING IN ALL CAPS? Nah! Keep Verizon if you got it folks! Comcast sucks! 

P.S. I had to try three different times just to post this. GRRRRR!!!!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, hope it gets resolved. It sure is irritating. Especially for what they charge.

Bio, sounds like you moved into a super area, yay for you.


----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Yeah, I'm hoping that after the big day, we can collaborate on something animatronic or pneumatic, since he knows how to do that kind of stuff, and it would be great to learn from someone who knows how to do it.


Great to have someone close by who you can collaborate with isn't it? Oh now you're really going to get out of hand with props! Lol!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Copchick said:


> Great to have someone close by who you can collaborate with isn't it? Oh now you're really going to get out of hand with props! Lol!


Yeah, it is. I just walked down the street to his house. He has a few animatronics, and about 5 or 6 pneumatics, but they all have spirit store or walgreens skeletons on them. I'm going to attempt to teach him how to corpse them and make them look old and grungy, so maybe we can both learn from one another.

**EDIT**
Both of us live far enough from street corners as to have a distinctive display, while at the same time not having to worry about people cutting through our yards or having street lights wash out the lighting too badly.


----------



## MommaMoose

Finally managed to get the first layer of paint on my tombstone and wouldn't you know it, it is too light. Oh well, at least I have a good base coat on it now. Off to Lowes I go. Again.


----------



## MrGrimm

Back from a week long trip for work... What did I miss?! Anything more fantastically creative than usual? Well better get started on those prop threads


----------



## Copchick

Was wondering where you've been. You've got some catching up to do Mr.


----------



## Headless

Yes well - Grimm - good luck with that catching up - I think everyone has ramped up the chat 10 fold since I went on vacation!!! 

Bio - how awesome to have like minded neighbors. That will make the experience a lot more fun.

Copchick - obviously phone companies and the like are the same (bad) world wide. Shane just had a new mobile phone sent to him and they activated the new sim but now NEITHER phone is working because they transferred his old number to the new phone but there is an issue with the new one. Very frustrating.

I'm about to head off into town and pick up some timber to start making my drop panel. At least the first one. Wish me luck!


----------



## Headless

Did I mention it's still blowing a howling gale and pouring with rain here? VERY little motivation for going outside away from the nice warm fire - but heck - time is slipping away!!!!!


----------



## N. Fantom

Time to hit the hay. Going to the recently renovated for an obscenely large amount of money football stadium for a game against Garner tomorrow night.


----------



## debbie5

Someone somehow shoved the gate open at the community garden and stole my 3 biggest pumpkins (30+ pounds, and two 20-somethings) and poked a stick into 2 others. Stepped on the vines, so the one little one they missed will probably die. All those hours watering each day, down the drain. Lil bastards. I thought it was kids (small footprints in garden) til I realized that the garden is in a park with no houses around it. No kid can carry a probably 40 pound pumkpin 4 blocks..they must have had an adult with a car with them. The gate is all scraped up where they shoved the hell out of it to force it open. 
Last week, a gardener saw 2 adults showing 2 kids how to reach thru the fence & steal squash & tomatos...(sigh). I harvested *all* of my remaining decorative gourds, as I don't need those gone, too. Those pumpkins were like my veggie-children... 
Hubby said that next year, when we get our tax refund, we are buying a truckload of topsoil and making a big, raised bed in the back yard. YAY!


----------



## scareme

Oh debbie, I'm so sorry to hear about your pumpkins. I just hate vandalism. Stealing is bad enough, but to destroy the last pumpkins and vines for no reason is just over the top. You need a garden in your own where you can keep an eye on it. Does your back yard get a lot of sun?


----------



## dead hawk

I can't grow anything atleast your children will be used for something good, So sorry to hear one of my generation Stole your pumpkins dirty muggers, I am trying to grow an avacado tree in the humid haunt factory


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I always look at life like this, deb. If they're stealing something that could be used as food, they probably need it worse than I do.


----------



## Draik41895

"It's much harder to convince someone that you're sane than it is to convince someone that you're crazy"


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

Crickets are nice to listen to....unless there is only ONE...then you end up concentrating on the staccato rhythm....not relaxing at all. Bug!


----------



## Headless

LOL cute one Goblin. 

Shame about your veggies Deb. As Bio said - I can live with people taking something they need for food, but no one needs THAT much pumpkin all at once and damaging the source is just outright disrespectful and I can't live with that. Hope you don't lose anything else and you get your own private garden soon.

No work done for me today. It has been a positively arctic day and I'm frozen. I couldn't stand going out in the cold to the shed although I did get my timber so hopefully tomorrow I'll toughen up and get out there......


----------



## Bone Dancer

Going to the doctor today for my regular check up. Almost went to the kitchen and fixed breakfast.Opps, can't do that, blood work. At least I can go to Home Depot and pickup some stuff afterwords .


----------



## Headless

Sounds like some good after checkup therapy to me!


----------



## scareme

I hope the batteries are working fine Bone Dancer.
Headless, I wish I could send you some of this 100 degree weather. That would warm you up. 
I started going through some of my Halloween boxes today. Boy, I picked up a lot more at the after Halloween sales than I thought I had. I found three bags of bones I don't even remember buying. And there is a box on the top shelf of the guest room closet that is from Grandin Road. I have no idea what is in there. I can't reach it, and I'm afraid to ask my hubby (sorry Lord Homicide) my hunka hunka burning love to get it down since I don't know what's inside. It's almost like Christmas, opening boxes and finding surprises inside.


----------



## Copchick

@ Scareme - Isn't that so much fun? Opening the unmarked boxes that were hurredly packed after Halloween last year and finding goodies you didn't know you had? So much fun! BTW, noticed your signature changed.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> @ Scareme - Isn't that so much fun? Opening the unmarked boxes that were hurredly packed after Halloween last year and finding goodies you didn't know you had? So much fun! BTW, noticed your signature changed.


Yes, yes... Opening that case full of unmarked, non-sequential $20 bills... Oops!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Interesting... Had my iPad plugged into the work PC all night and the battery indicator always says not charging. Now it's fully charged


----------



## Draik41895

I think I'll wear my fancy shirt today


----------



## MrGrimm

Debbie5: That REALLY, REALLY SUCKS! Ahem, sorry I let myself slip there for a second. Some people just have no respect for other peoples property.

Scareme and CopChick: That too is my favorite part of unpacking! Those hidden treasures and forgotten jewels


----------



## Pumpkin5

Draik41895 said:


> I think I'll wear my fancy shirt today


:jol:Well, it is 'Fancy Shirt Friday', so you will be living it right!


----------



## Draik41895

Haha, Awesome! Now if I could only find my bowtie...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

My condolences Debbie!


----------



## Spooky1

Debbie, sorry to hear about your pumpkins being plundered. I always like to think that bad karma will catch up to people who do such things.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So sorry to hear about the vandalism of your garden and loss of the fruits of all your hard work, Deb Maybe this will happen to those folks who took your pumpkins:


----------



## Lord Homicide

@debbie5: Why not install an electric cattle fence or mesh around what people are trying to grab?


----------



## scareme

Roxy, that was funny. Did you notice at the end credits, the one family was the McButchers? That's even better than Skelton.
Lord, you might need to check city codes. Some cities don't allow eletric fences in city limits.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I did - I wondered if that was a real name or their stage name? I also liked the last scene with the little girl playing pattycake with the evil pumpkin creature


----------



## scareme

Roxy, Spooky1, you guys had better keep an eye on your flamingos.

http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blog...flamingos-103250864--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> Lord, you might need to check city codes. Some cities don't allow eletric fences in city limits.


Deb can do the leg work on that 

If the electric fence is banned for some odd reason, option 2 is a roll of mesh fastened to the whatever fencing is used.


----------



## Hauntiholik

September 7th is....

* Feel the Love Day

* Neither Rain Nor Snow Day - today celebrates the opening of the New York Post Office in 1914. "Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds." is inscribed on the building.

* Grandma Moses Day - today is the birthday of Ann Mary (Robertson) Moses aka Grandma Moses who was born in 1860.

* National Acorn Squash Day


----------



## debbie5

Lord Homicide said:


> @debbie5: Why not install an electric cattle fence or mesh around what people are trying to grab?


Illegal. Plus, I'm sure everyone else in the garden would not appreciate getting electrocuted when they brush past my plot. Another gardener is going out to buy a chain to chain up the gate/fence today so it can't be shoved open. I'm a strong, big gal, and even I can't shove it open. Whoever did it has to be a *big* adult. I thought of putting up hardware cloth on the fence next year....


----------



## scareme

Lord Homicide said:


> Deb can do the leg work on that
> 
> If the electric fence is banned for some odd reason, option 2 is a roll of mesh fastened to the whatever fencing is used.


The odd reason is called kids. Some of them, like my son and his friends, are dumb enough to play with them. I found out he and his friends made a game out of seeing how long they could hold onto the wire. When I got on to him about that he said, "Don't worry Mom, I never win." Kids! Then his father chimes in with, "What ever you do, don't pee on the wire." I swear, you could see the light bulb go on over the kids head. Thanks Honey, for putting that idea in his head.



Hauntiholik said:


> September 7th is....
> 
> * Feel the Love Day
> 
> * Neither Rain Nor Snow Day - today celebrates the opening of the New York Post Office in 1914. "Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds." is inscribed on the building.
> 
> * Grandma Moses Day - today is the birthday of Ann Mary (Robertson) Moses aka Grandma Moses who was born in 1860.
> 
> * National Acorn Squash Day


I will give some love to the postman today. I put a cooler behind the bush by our front porch, and leave bottled water in there for him. Like I said, it's still in the 100's around here. Today I'll put in a choice of Coke or ice tea. 
I love acorn squash, a good idea for supper tonight. I cut it in half, scoop out the seeds, and fill it with hamburger, then bake. Mmmm


----------



## debbie5

Cooking some sale sirloin on the grill so I can make these & pack them for dinner tonight at camp. There are supposed to strong storms, possibly tornado Sat. night at camp. OH FUN. I hope it blows over.

Oh hellyeah to beef. http://search.cookinglight.com/ck-results.html?Ntt=steak+sandwich+pickled+onion&x=0&y=0


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Time to go get the pallets...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well that was just about a waste of gas. I got 6 pallets from a guy who called me and said "I've got a big stack of pallets for you." Better than none, I guess.


----------



## Pumpkin5

scareme said:


> I will give some love to the postman today. I put a cooler behind the bush by our front porch, and leave bottled water in there for him. Like I said, it's still in the 100's around here. Today I'll put in a choice of Coke or ice tea.
> I love acorn squash, a good idea for supper tonight. I cut it in half, scoop out the seeds, and fill it with hamburger, then bake. Mmmm


:jol:Scareme, you may be the nicest person I have ever met and I mean that sincerely! You are the example of how I think I should be and what I strive for......but I am just so damn mean........


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> The odd reason is called kids. Some of them, like my son and his friends, are dumb enough to play with them. I found out he and his friends made a game out of seeing how long they could hold onto the wire. When I got on to him about that he said, "Don't worry Mom, I never win." Kids! Then his father chimes in with, "What ever you do, don't pee on the wire." I swear, you could see the light bulb go on over the kids head. Thanks Honey, for putting that idea in his head.


LOL yeah, if you wizzed on an electric fence you'd sure light that bulb up and it might even blow up.

This your son?  If I told you I never tried to hold on to one either, I'd be lying.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Back from the doctor, lost 7 pounds. Don't worry, I'm just making room for Halloween candy.


----------



## Hairazor

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Scareme, you may be the nicest person I have ever met and I mean that sincerely! You are the example of how I think I should be and what I strive for......but I am just so damn mean........


Wed. while working at the Library I had a patron tell me of all the rude people that worked there I was the rudest. My reply, thank you, which just infuriated him!


----------



## Copchick

Hairazor said:


> Wed. while working at the Library I had a patron tell me of all the rude people that worked there I was the rudest. My reply, thank you, which just infuriated him!


Good response HR! I hope it was also with the grandest smile you could muster too! Karma will reap upon him. 

Well, Comcast is off my sh*t list. The tech came out today and replaced the modem and switched wires around in the basement. He said something about my upstream was greater than my downstream, or vise versa. Seems to be working so far.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Three performances of Sousa's "The American Maid" to play in this weekend and then I can relax a little again - or not, since I have a costume to work on and music to write for some friends who just wrote a new play.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hey guys, just popping in for a few minutes. Taking a break from my prop work.


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> ...Headless, I wish I could send you some of this 100 degree weather. That would warm you up.


Oh how wonderful that would be. More drizzle this morning and still freezing cold, but I'm going to have to toughen up and get out there.



scareme said:


> I started going through some of my Halloween boxes today. Boy, I picked up a lot more at the after Halloween sales than I thought I had. I found three bags of bones I don't even remember buying. And there is a box on the top shelf of the guest room closet that is from Grandin Road. I have no idea what is in there. I can't reach it, and I'm afraid to ask my hubby (sorry Lord Homicide) my hunka hunka burning love to get it down since I don't know what's inside. It's almost like Christmas, opening boxes and finding surprises inside.


Lucky you - it's definitely like Christmas.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Well that was just about a waste of gas. I got 6 pallets from a guy who called me and said "I've got a big stack of pallets for you." Better than none, I guess.


Ahhh well - 6 for free is better than nothing for sure. Not quite a BIG stack, but a stack anyway! 



Hairazor said:


> Wed. while working at the Library I had a patron tell me of all the rude people that worked there I was the rudest. My reply, thank you, which just infuriated him!


Great comeback Hairazor.


----------



## scareme

P5, you are too sweet. I've got a mean streak a mile wide. Just ask the hubby, oops, my sweet baboo.
Lord H, That was too funny. The things guys can come up with. 
Hairazor, you, rude? I can't believe it.



Copchick said:


> He said something about my upstream was greater than my downstream, or vise versa.


Don't you just hate when that happens?


----------



## randomr8

Found a good yard sale for tomorrow. Had a great dill pickle with my grilled hamburger and damn people rack up posts fast. Happy Friday!


----------



## Goblin

I got a computor game at Walmart today called Sleepy Hollow.
It's based on The Legend of Sleepy Hollow. It has two other 
games on it.......Frankenstein and Sweeney Todd.


----------



## dead hawk

Stormy night and all i want to do is go to the haunt factory & finish my tombstone prop which i am now going to add a light in so it glows and i see a bug crawling on the floor and I am like OK im calling it a night hope i dont see that bug crawling up my leg, want to go to marcs because i know they have their halloween stuff out and when they put it out its really cheap stuff one dollar bones and skulls 10 dollar fog machines 50 dollar animatronics, a hole in my moms purse.


----------



## gypsichic

FINALLY.............a break from triple digit heat!!! we might actually get off the burn ban soon since its rained


----------



## graveyardmaster

well its definately autumn feeling here now....colder at nights,dark by 8.30pm...thats fall to me....yaaa!


----------



## Copchick

A storm came through here last night, looks like off and on rain all day and it brought a cold front in. Temps supposed to be in the low 70's this week and night temps in mid 50's. Sweeeeet!

I had to do a double take this morning. My silver maple tree is starting to get some coloring at the topmost leaves. Fall's not far away.


----------



## dead hawk

i can feel the chilly fall nights already the garage is cold and the humidity dropped very low so sad because i started to grow a avacado tree, i cut out the tombstone light area now to find those LEDS i had around i know i had two of them all wired adn ready for a 9 volt but where???


----------



## Bone Dancer

Gloomy old day, all cool and breezy 
Sounds like a good nite for a pizza.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bone Dancer said:


> Gloomy old day, all cool and breezy
> Sounds like a good nite for a pizza.


:jol:I'll take your cool and breezy, for my hot and humid, any day of the week and twice on Sunday....


----------



## Draik41895

My grandmas in the ICU with a life threatening infection. They took her into surgery last night but she's going in again tomorrow morning. Apparently we have a 50/50 chance. You guys are like a second family, so please, just send prayers, or just warm thoughts or anything. The whole familys here, we're lucky we got her here when we did, I just hope we keep up this lucky streak.


----------



## Hairazor

Draik, I am so sorry to hear about your Grandma, I will certainly keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Copchick

Thoughts and prayer out to your family and Grandma, Draik.


----------



## dead hawk

hope the best drai. :\


----------



## Pumpkin5

Draik41895 said:


> My grandmas in the ICU with a life threatening infection. They took her into surgery last night but she's going in again tomorrow morning. Apparently we have a 50/50 chance. You guys are like a second family, so please, just send prayers, or just warm thoughts or anything. The whole familys here, we're lucky we got her here when we did, I just hope we keep up this lucky streak.


:jolraik, your grandma goes on my prayer list and on the prayer list of everyone I know. It is not luck, it is the grace of God......((((hugs))) I am sending comfort to you now Draik and to your family....


----------



## Headless

Sending healing thoughts your way Draik. Grandma's are so precious. 50/50 is better odds than some and she's in the right place to give her every chance.

So does this mean that you guys are getting cooler temps - I might actually get my thermometer to move off the bottom of the glass????????  The sun is actually trying to peek out this morning, but more bad weather is forecast for the rest of the week so I'm not building my hopes just yet.

Yesterday I did manage to cut the hole out for my drop panel - OMG I so need electric tools. Trying to do it with a drill and a selection of hand saws and last night I was in ABSOLUTE AGONY with my right shoulder. I did however get the timber glued to the wall panel. Wanted to let the glue cure over night before I screw it all in place. Plan is to get it finished today so fingers crossed. 

I'm feeling so overwhelmed by how much work I still have to do.... I need to snap out of that pretty quick. I think the worst part is that I still don't have the whole haunt picture in my head yet. I may have to just compromise and re-use a lot of what I had last year. I know I'm putting myself under too much pressure to expect to come up with a totally new setup. But you know......... its that perfectionism thing again..........


----------



## Evil Andrew

So this morning when I left the house, it was 47*. When your goin 80 on a motorcycle, the wind chill would make it 33*. That's freakin cold !


----------



## randomr8

I haven't started planting Halloween props. I'm in a quandary. My next door neighbor, who's been a good sport and supporter of the Halloween that we do has his house up for sale. I don't want to screw up a sale by having everything up. Guess I gotta have that conversation tomorrow to work out what we can...sigh


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Draik, I'm sending prayers your grandma's way!


----------



## MommaMoose

Prayers and best thoughts your way Draik!


----------



## Evil Queen

Your grandma is in my prayers Draik. And a big hug to you and your family.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Draik, I hope your grandmother is okay. Grandmothers let you snitch the best cookies.

Woke up this morning to that lovely burnt electronics smell. Apparently, my computer literally got fried during a storm last night. Wonderful. Not sure about the damage yet, but my wife is letting me use her tablet to surf the boards. Not sure how much I like this dinky little thing, but it works for now.


----------



## Draik41895

I'd really love to meet Robert Englund before I (or more likely he) die.


----------



## Headless

Randomr8 you are a good neighbor. I'm sure they will appreciate your consideration of their situation.

Bio - hey it's better than nothing. And judging by my experience - a fried computer definitely falls under the nothing category.

Very happy - got my drop panel almost done today. The workings are all finished. I just need to buy some photo mat to finish off the front and mount the frame. She drops with a pretty decent bang so that should scare the bejeepers out of a few unsuspecting workmates!!!!!   

We spent a bit of time down in the kennel building working through what will be where. I feel a bit better about it all now. Not as bad as I first thought. I am going to try to make some rock walls to re-create the spider cave using chicken wire and paper towel mache. Not sure how that will go yet but we tried a small sample just to see what happened. I'll try to finish a panel this week (between work ...... ugh.........) and then go from there.

It was actually a civil day today weather wise. Sunshine and bluish skies - the likes of which we have not seen for many many days. Now why couldn't it have done that from when we got home???? I would have been far more enthusiastic about getting back out in the shed to create!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Goblin - I get that look from my dogs EVERY night....... LOL


----------



## Pumpkin5

randomr8 said:


> I haven't started planting Halloween props. I'm in a quandary. My next door neighbor, who's been a good sport and supporter of the Halloween that we do has his house up for sale. I don't want to screw up a sale by having everything up. Guess I gotta have that conversation tomorrow to work out what we can...sigh


:jol:I feel for your randomr8! The house next to us just sold last month...and I am sure they have no idea that moved in next to the crazy Halloween lady! (me) Oh well...I am going to put on my best, "Welcome to the Neighborhood face" and go welcome them with cookies and crab quiche....and then slowly wade into the whole Halloween thing.......wish me luck........


----------



## scarrycher

good luck Pumpkin, when I move I hope my new neighbors won't mind my madness!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I feel for your randomr8! The house next to us just sold last month...and I am sure they have no idea that moved in next to the crazy Halloween lady! (me) Oh well...I am going to put on my best, "Welcome to the Neighborhood face" and go welcome them with cookies and crab quiche....and then slowly wade into the whole Halloween thing.......wish me luck........


You might not want to wear the skeleton costume the first time you go over. Try hanging a corpsed skelly in a tree an see if they notice.


----------



## Spooky1

Draik, our thoughts are with you and your family. Hope your Grandma is better soon.


----------



## scareme

I got home from shopping. There are bird feathers everywhere, but I can't find the bird. If the cat killed it, it should be on the rug or something. If it got away, I hope it didn't get behind a piece of funiture and die, cause it's going to end up stinking. You would think with two dogs and a cat someone would give me a clue. You know, keep sniffing on the area. Darn animals!


----------



## Copchick

scareme said:


> I got home from shopping. There are bird feathers everywhere, but I can't find the bird. If the cat killed it, it should be on the rug or something. If it got away, I hope it didn't get behind a piece of funiture and die, cause it's going to end up stinking. You would think with two dogs and a cat someone would give me a clue. You know, keep sniffing on the area. Darn animals!


Those critters always stick up for each other when going gets tough. No one gives anything up!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love and a big hug to you and your grandmother, Draik. I trust she's in very good hands and I'm absolutely sure she has the loving support of her family to be with her on whatever pathway she has to take.


----------



## trishaanne

Heading to Disney World at the crack of dawn tomorrow...party bus will be picking us up at 7:45. Heading to Disney with hubby, my 4 kids, 2 sons in law, 3 of the 5 grandkids (two almost 5 year olds and a 15 month old) my mother and my ex-husband. Ought to be something similar to a Griswold family vacation..lol. See y'all in a week!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I feel for your randomr8! The house next to us just sold last month...and I am sure they have no idea that moved in next to the crazy Halloween lady! (me) Oh well...I am going to put on my best, "Welcome to the Neighborhood face" and go welcome them with cookies and crab quiche....and then slowly wade into the whole Halloween thing.......wish me luck........


You bring me crab quiche, and you can decorate your yard, my yard, and any yard I may own in the future. I'll even supply the corpses.


----------



## Spooky1

scareme said:


> I got home from shopping. There are bird feathers everywhere, but I can't find the bird. If the cat killed it, it should be on the rug or something. If it got away, I hope it didn't get behind a piece of funiture and die, cause it's going to end up stinking. You would think with two dogs and a cat someone would give me a clue. You know, keep sniffing on the area. Darn animals!


See which of the critters poops out bird feathers tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our run of "The American Maid" this weekend went very well - good audiences and hopefully a good profit will come of it. Now I get to start working on writing a score for a musical version of "The Emperor's New Clothes" written by some theater friends of mine.


----------



## N. Fantom

So after 4 days of digital rendering on a professional animation program, my computer restarts and i lose everything. So I went from a series of complex animations, voice overs, and music, to a 2 minute slide show with music from the Hunger Games. To top it all off, the project is do tomorrow. Tonight has turned to s**t.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Dr. Maniaco said:


> You bring me crab quiche, and you can decorate your yard, my yard, and any yard I may own in the future. I'll even supply the corpses.


:jol:Hey? You drive from Georgia to my MnT that I want to host in NC, and I will put you up for the weekend, make you quiche, and send you home with a couple of quiches to boot! :jol: How is that for a deal??? Or I could just send the recipe home for your wife to make....either way...you ask for it, you got it! You are pretty great Dr.M!
P.S. And I will include the 'Crack Cookies' I sent to the NJ/PA MnT, just to get your blood sugar level up!!! Hee, hee


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bone Dancer said:


> You might not want to wear the skeleton costume the first time you go over. Try hanging a corpsed skelly in a tree an see if they notice.


:jol:Gee Bone Dancer...you think??? Well...okay...I will go over with no costume the first time....but my only positive thought is they have 2 dogs...they can't be all bad, can they?? And they actually mow their own grass, just like us.....I feel like I am running for political office....please like me, please like me.......


----------



## debbie5

Well, at least with this half price sale on Ween items, we can pay what really SHOULD be the regular price... pose & stay skellies look nice for fifty bucks. http://www.shopko.com/seasonal/halloween/outdoor-halloween-decor?page=2#

I'll bet a nickel Spooky1 wants this: http://www.shopko.com/detail/skelton-bones-microfleece-one-piece-footie-union-suit/42049/0001


----------



## Bone Dancer

There is a new Shopko opening up near me. Looks like I better go check it out.


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> See which of the critters poops out bird feathers tomorrow.


The idea of following the dogs around so I can tell their piles apart doesn't sound like my idea of fun. Maybe I should just duct tape baggies to their bottoms.



RoxyBlue said:


> Our run of "The American Maid"this weekend went very well - good audiences and hopefully a good profit will come of it. Now I get to start working on writing a score for a musical version of "The Emperor's New Clothes" written by some theater friends of mine.


You are so ambitious. I'm happy with myself when I clean the lint out of the dryer trap.



N. Fantom said:


> So after 4 days of digital rendering on a professional animation program, my computer restarts and i lose everything. So I went from a series of complex animations, voice overs, and music, to a 2 minute slide show with music from the Hunger Games. To top it all off, the project is do tomorrow. Tonight has turned to s**t.


I'm not sure what all you said, but it sounds bad. I suppose telling your teacher your dog ate your homework wouldn't work. Sorry


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

LOL Scareme - pretty bad when the four legged family are conspiring against you.

First day back to work and I am absolutely exhausted. Its not even 8:00 pm and I could quite easily crawl into bed. However the good news is I had an interview today for a part time job as the assistant to the CEO's PA and got the job. Its only 8 hours per week which I will spread out over 3 days but it also has the opportunity to fill in for the CEO's PA when she goes on leave and I really like the people I will be working with so that's a huge bonus. Not going to help us much financially as my increase in wages will reduce Shane's disability pension, but there will be a bit extra in the paypacket each week.


----------



## debbie5

Goblin said:


>


is that why the cat has led the dog to the top of THE PICNIC TABLE? LOL....


----------



## debbie5

This looks too good to be true...strobing, dimming, for four bucks? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Magic-Light...ltDomain_0&hash=item3f1c1e3293#ht_4137wt_1139


----------



## Hauntiholik

September 10th is....

* National Swap Ideas Day - Let's make a trade. You give me all of your good ideas and I'll give you this grilled cheese sandwich. What do you say?

* Sewing Machine Day

* TV Dinner Day

* National Boss/Employee Exchange Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> I'll bet a nickel Spooky1 wants this: http://www.shopko.com/detail/skelton-bones-microfleece-one-piece-footie-union-suit/42049/0001


I wonder if they make that in Tall?

Now I need to come up with an idea so I can get a grilled cheese sandwich from Haunti


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Morning People and non people! 

Ugh. Time to make another trip to hobby lobby! Thank God for the weekly coupon. It's a real money saver!


----------



## scareme

Good for you Headless! Is that the job that you filled in for when someone was on leave? 
Nice story about the dog and cat. It's funny how some animals help each other naturally. I'm afraid if Annie went blind, Winnie would lead her to the top of the steps and push her down them. 
Still haven't found the bird yet.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> Well, at least with this half price sale on Ween items, we can pay what really SHOULD be the regular price... pose & stay skellies look nice for fifty bucks. http://www.shopko.com/seasonal/halloween/outdoor-halloween-decor?page=2#
> 
> I'll bet a nickel Spooky1 wants this: http://www.shopko.com/detail/skelton-bones-microfleece-one-piece-footie-union-suit/42049/0001


I checked and the nearest Shopko to us is only 404 miles away.


----------



## debbie5

order online!


----------



## scareme

So, if you're feeing the slightest bit good about yourself, just go to the Dr. They will be glad to tell you what's wrong with you. And to make matters worse I went to a plastic surgeon. Not for la-dee-da stuff. My eyelids are drooping down into my eyesight, and the left eye is worse. I know, it sounds attractive. The Dr. said it was a combination of age and my old friend, prednisone. The first thing both the Dr. and nurse and nurse said when they walked into the room was, "You'll have no problem with getting the insurance to approve you." So I look that good. Then when I was with the nurse who works on ins. authoritarian. She had to take a picture of my eyes. She took three and then told me she could not get a good picture because I kept winking at her. I explained to her that's why I was there. Then she put her camera down and took a good look at my face. This is what she said, "Oh honey, you will have nooo problem getting your insurance to approve you. Oh nooo problem what so ever. As soon as we hear from them will will get you right in." What I heard was, "Oh honey, why don't you just wear a bag over your head. How can you go around forcing people to look at that ugly mugg. We'll do the whole city a favor and get you in as soon as possible." Now I know you men out there are thinking, that's the kind of woman I want. Sorry boys I've told you before, I'm taken. You'll just have to look under some other rock for this kind of hot mess.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

oh scareme. You are a real joy! And I have the same problem but with bags under my eyes...from years of crying and stress...we're both hot messes! Though I prefer bridges to rocks if I'm being honest with myself! LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't take it personally, Scareme, 'cause there's nothing wrong with the way you look. The doctors/nurses are well aware that insurance companies will only cover the corrective surgery for your eyelids when there is a demonstrated medical necessity (as in, the drooping interferes with your ability to see). You simply presented them with an open and shut case, so to speak, and that will make it easier for them to secure the authorization


----------



## debbie5

so, who got the 666,666 post??


----------



## debbie5

Ohhh.. I see where the count is..in the right hand column..got it.


----------



## Draik41895

So Ive mentioned (or have I) that i'm making a short movie with some friends. So I'm with Jon looking for locations, specifically for the boiler room scene, and we find this place called Marina Coast Water District. It looks perfect. I get the nmber, and I get home and decide I'd rather Email first. I go to the website and I'm looking at the staff, and the first picture is one of my bestfriends dad. I went to school, talked to her, and we can film there saturday Heck yeah!


----------



## Lord Homicide

LOL who watches Bachelor Pad? I think the way this season ended was great


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> So, if you're feeing the slightest bit good about yourself, just go to the Dr. They will be glad to tell you what's wrong with you. And to make matters worse I went to a plastic surgeon. Not for la-dee-da stuff. My eyelids are drooping down into my eyesight, and the left eye is worse. I know, it sounds attractive. The Dr. said it was a combination of age and my old friend, prednisone. The first thing both the Dr. and nurse and nurse said when they walked into the room was, "You'll have no problem with getting the insurance to approve you." So I look that good. Then when I was with the nurse who works on ins. authoritarian. She had to take a picture of my eyes. She took three and then told me she could not get a good picture because I kept winking at her. I explained to her that's why I was there. Then she put her camera down and took a good look at my face. This is what she said, "Oh honey, you will have nooo problem getting your insurance to approve you. Oh nooo problem what so ever. As soon as we hear from them will will get you right in." What I heard was, "Oh honey, why don't you just wear a bag over your head. How can you go around forcing people to look at that ugly mugg. We'll do the whole city a favor and get you in as soon as possible." Now I know you men out there are thinking, that's the kind of woman I want. Sorry boys I've told you before, I'm taken. You'll just have to look under some other rock for this kind of hot mess.


Stay natural


----------



## graveyardmaster

YAAY!....stayed up all night to watch the scotsman andy murray claim the us open tennis crown....congratulations to andy murray yaay!....mind you we had to wait 76yrs...lol!!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Lord Homicide

graveyardmaster said:


> YAAY!....stayed up all night to watch the scotsman andy murray claim the us open tennis crown....congratulations to andy murray yaay!....mind you we had to wait 76yrs...lol!!


A 76 year old scotsman won the US open?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Lord Homicide said:


> A 76 year old scotsman won the US open?


ha! ha!....lord...h.....:finger:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Lol! 

Side note, tombstone "Here lies an Athiest. All dressed up and no place to go."


----------



## debbie5

scareme- I agree with Roxy. They are just looking at the FACTS, Ma'am. You need surgery to remove that skin and it is there. They aren't saying you are a washed up old hag! I've seen pics of you and you look like a fine scareme to me. ((hugs))


----------



## Spooky1

It's been in the 40's for our morning dog walk the last two days. It's beginning to feel like fall. No more tee shirt and shorts for the morning walk.


----------



## Draik41895

Im gonna quit band today, They want me to be doing stuff, All Day stuff, thatll make me comehome and pass out, every single weekend in october. That dont jive.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik, I just noticed you're now 17. I remember when you first joined the forum, you were a wee lad of 14, just a baby. Now...my goodness...you're....you're...a grown up haunter(sniffing and wiping tear of pride away)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Draik could be Nick Simmons' cousin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Geek alert


----------



## debbie5

Weird how the weather today is almost a carbon copy of how it was 11 years ago...bright, sunny & the first touch of Fall in the air...


----------



## scareme

I'd forgotten what day it was debbie. I haven't had a TV or radio on all morning. Thanks for reminding me.
I just finished up the box of Alpha Bits, I brought back from Iowa, this morning. I can't find it anywhere around here, and just in one store back there. Has anyone else noticed it missing from the shelves?
I figured out why they call that stuff under your funiture "dust bunnies". It's cause they multiply so fast. I can't keep up with them.


----------



## dead hawk

in rememberence of 9/11 i didnt talk as much and didnt talk in german class at all, today during the pledge people started to laugh and talk so i about had it and was going to punch them in the stomach for not being quiet on the day of so much hate but i am not going to do that because violence is a cause to why we remember this day so much. To all 9/11 victims.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Wow I just realized that 4 years ago today, I joined the forum.

And yes, I would also like to honor the victims and heroes of 9-11. *raises her cup of tea in a toast*


----------



## N. Fantom

Draik41895 said:


> So Ive mentioned (or have I) that i'm making a short movie with some friends. So I'm with Jon looking for locations, specifically for the boiler room scene, and we find this place called Marina Coast Water District. It looks perfect. I get the nmber, and I get home and decide I'd rather Email first. I go to the website and I'm looking at the staff, and the first picture is one of my bestfriends dad. I went to school, talked to her, and we can film there saturday Heck yeah!


That's awesome! I know how hard that can be. Whats your film about?

So I just realized that today's 9/11 and in school they didn't even say the pledge of allegiance. Incredibly disrespectful.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Whoops, off to watch Face Off!


----------



## debbie5

So I get a free POD to keep at the school so I don't have to carry all my Ween dance crap over in one day (car loads & car loads of stuff) and the school district won't let a POD be on their property. Douches.


----------



## scareme

Two American embassies overrun and one American dead. My heart sinks. Hubby heads over there in Dec.


----------



## debbie5

Something remarkable happened today. I had to take my "new" car in as the tire was wacked and I realized I was famished....they had a delicious box of bakery donuts for customers...one with a big dollop of thick frosting right in the hole. I took it, licked some of the frosting off and then THREW IT AWAY after 1/2 a bite. It tasted gross to me. WTH IS HAPPENING TO ME!? AM I A POD PERSON!!?? 

damn diet...re-creating my tastebuds into some little Frankenstein-ian monsters....I'm guessing the pumpkin Peeps will taste gross to me now, too (cries hot tears of longing...)


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Yes Scareme - that is one of the two roles I was filling in for earlier in the year. I am now the CEO's assistant's assistant for the want of better words. 

Aging is something none of us can avoid. Granted some are fortunate enough to do it a little more gracefully than the rest of us but we are all who we are and we are all loved by the important people in our lives regardless. 

Tonight I'm really annoyed. A "friend" on Facebook last night posted something about a business owner in opposition to them which I felt was really unnecessary and I made a comment saying that I was disappointed - they had refrained from making any personal comments so far (4 months in a new business) and that the two of them were awesome people, but that belittling the competition with personal remarks was merely stooping to their level. 

WELLLLLLLLLL the carry on and now the soon to be wife (who used to actually be a friend of mine) posted a great long status about knowing who their friends are and people being jealous of them rah rah rah.......... I'm thinking OMG this is the same woman who emailed me when Shane and I got engaged saying how she was SOOOOO jealous of us because her relationship had failed and that she couldn't bring herself to speak to me or get over it.....

I think I need a clean out of my contact list really...........


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Just checking in! 
Decided to give ScreamingScarecrow's Grave guardians a try. 
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26782

Now I'm taking a break from the burning plastic fumes to get some cool air on me. By the way, they're coming along really good!


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Hubby heads over there in Dec.


A prayer for his safety, Scareme

And Facebook is evil, Headless:googly: I never fail to be shocked at the lack of discretion and common sense in some of the posts I see made there.


----------



## debbie5

My Target has about 90% of their Ween stuff out..all except the big, animated stuff. I HIGHLY recommend a $6 Haunted Doorbell..it's a smallish black plastic box, & makes 3 noises (scream, growling and something spoken) ..it is push button activated or MOTION ACTIVATED and has a pretty good sensitivity range..I tested it to be about 8+ feet in range. And it's LOUD..I'm gonna put one on the overhanging soffit of the school with the motion activated switch on, so when kids come into the dance , they will get screamed at! They had some cool tablecloths and paper plates (a spider web lace overlay I really liked)...not much new-new stuff.

I'm off to pick up a 7 foot, all-wooden coffin, black with red side inset panels and a red cross on top...that I bought for $20!! YAY! How do I hide it from hubby.......??

And Headless: I'm finding that the healthier I become, the less I tolerate toxic & annoying people. Better to be YOU and healthy than annoyed and with abundant "friends". Rock on.


----------



## IMU

Have no idea where to post this, so it will be here for the time being. There is a new SyFy show starting next week (Sept 18th) that may interest us.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've seen that show advertised during FaceOff episodes. If enough people are interested in it, we can always start a dedicated thread for it.


----------



## randomr8

Custom zombie portraits.

custom-zombie-portraits


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I need to vent: like seriously need to vent.

My brother in law is a pain in the ass. He goes on cleaning sprees everyone ince a while and he has no effing respect for my stuff. I had my props all organized in the bookshelf. Just the way i wanted it...and then he moves the stuff around, he used my cauldron to hold dirty white socks (he doesn't even ask, he just does it) then he took my 'orphans' out of the blue tub that I so carefully packed them in to hold his fish while he cleaned out his aquarium....and now, my supplies are all in different places....and now half of my paint is missing! UGH! and the worst part is, I'm not allowed to complain about it, cause my sister is always right there to defend him to me and then tells me that if I kept my stuff in its place, then it wouldn't get thrown away...and I swear to God, I do, but he just can't effing respect my space! 

OK. Vent over.


----------



## dead hawk

got a Bigger than expected package from laura THANK YOU SO MUCH a hot glue gun glue sticks rats masks decorating addons even a latex apron and a freaky cool latex chest peice, Thank you so much laura I owe you a ton, if you ever need anything i'm here for you THAT GOES FOR ALL YOU HAUNTERS OUT THERE if you need anything i got you covered


----------



## scareme

You're welcome hawk. I'm glad to hear the package arrived. When you posted you had to wire your glue gun yourself, I was afraid you might shock yourself. Not that you don't do a good job, I'm sure. And since I was cleaning out some closets, I thought you might be able to use some things. Most of those thing I bought for my son, and he never used them. He's just not into Halloween. I always thought it would be nice to have had kids that like Halloween as much as I do. But then, can you imagine how full the closets and garage would be then. lol Glad to hear you can use those things.


----------



## dead hawk

scareme I Can use anything my imagination is wild and is always working I am gonna use masks to make some more props maybe a gate way to hell in the yard with the devils mask  and make a side show with the others and now i have a less scary addition to the cemetery with that awesome tombstone thanks a ton


----------



## Death's Door

It's been a while since I been here. Let's see:

Draik - hope your Grandma is ok

Scareme - Good luck with the eyelids. I think you're still beautiful no matter what.

It's starting to feel like fall where I live. Will be taking down the pool and winterizing the yard soon. I sat outside on the patio last night with Jakey Bonz enjoying the cool weather. Getting darker earlier too. 

When I was over my brother's house last week and he and the SIL gave me a bag that had the full costume and mask of Pinhead and the Female Cenobite!!!! They were at the Columbus Flea Market and came across a guy selling Halloween costumes. They know I like Pinhead (I think he's hot) and the Cenobite gang and couldn't pass up getting me this early birthday present. I am going to use the costumes and masks as props instead of wearing them. I guess a trip to get some PVC at Home Depot is being added to the list. I still can't believe it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Still have the cap and fire bricks to get in, but almost there.


----------



## N. Fantom

Ugh, i'm sick but can't skip school because of stupid drivers ed


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I take it that mr. Drivers Ed is not a really nice guy???


----------



## N. Fantom

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I take it that mr. Drivers Ed is not a really nice guy???


Oh, I wish she was just not a nice gal. Shes evil. Plus the class is one of the most boring things I've ever sat through


----------



## scareme

FE, love the fire pit. I showed it to my better half and he liked it too. He was just wondering about the freeze and thaws effect on the stone patio. It there sand under it. If so how deep? I bet you'll get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

scareme said:


> FE, love the fire pit. I showed it to my better half and he liked it too. He was just wondering about the freeze and thaws effect on the stone patio. It there sand under it. If so how deep? I bet you'll get a lot of use out of it.


Thanks, should be no issue, 2 inch of concrete under it with about 1 inch of mortar and a 2 inch paver.....where can it go? hahahaha


----------



## Headless

Great Fire Pit! Love it!

Must have been tired last night - slept 12 hours. Good thing I didn't have to work this morning. Heading down to continue on my paper mache rock wall. If it works I will do some photos. If not - then forget I said this. LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hahahaha....been there headless.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Thanks, should be no issue, 2 inch of concrete under it with about 1 inch of mortar and a 2 inch paver.....where can it go? hahahaha


:jol:I have learned never to ask questions like that where Mother Nature can hear......some times you get spanked!


----------



## RoxyBlue

A couple of my theater friends (the ones for whom I'm working on a musical score for a new play) told me they were going to freshen up/rewrite an old musical they'd done years ago. I suggested they bring the characters up to date by turning them into zombies, werewolves, and sideshow freaks. Apparently they fell in love with the idea, because I'm getting regular updates on new words to songs and scraps of dialogue. I think it's going to be a total hoot to stage when they get it done.


----------



## Draik41895

Stop the world, I wanna get off

most accurately describes how Ive been Feeling as of late


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Draik41895 said:


> Stop the world, I wanna get off
> 
> most accurately describes how Ive been Feeling as of late


Sorry to hear that Draik although in fairness I think we probably all feel like that at some time or other! Hope everything is OK. Find something to take your mind off whatever is bothering you. I kept thinking about the whole Facebook thing most of last night. I need to get stuck into some prop making on the weekend to get it out of my head!

So much to do - and just over 6 weeks to go. So jealous of those who are done!


----------



## autumnghost

Happy almost Friday. I'm trying to be an optimist. Is it working?

No prop work for me tonight. Masking the valve covers for my husband's project truck so we can give them a custom paint job. Easy but time consuming. Should turn out pretty cool. 

We have to get that beast put back together ASAP. All of the parts; front quarter panels, hood, yadda yadda are in my prop building space.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I don't normally do this sort of thing....but in this case I gotta say....Hell Yes! imagine how much more pleasant the world could be if the younglings today were brought up like we were!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I hate to say this DA, but each generation says that about the generation ahead of it.


Jefff, very nice job on the fire pit. You plan on putting in any iron work to hold grills an cauldrons 

Anything I ever heard about ice in the fire pit is to round the bottom like a bowl so the ice doesn't have anything to push against. And besides, it never gets that cold in Michigan does it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

September 13 is:

Defy Superstition Day - Let a black cat cross your path while simultaneously breaking a mirror and walking under a ladder

Fortune Cookie Day - Read your fortune aloud and add the phrase "in bed" at the end. It can be quite amusing.

National Peanut Day - I don't like peanuts unless they're covered in chocolate and a hard candy shell (peanut M&Ms rule!)

Positive Thinking Day - Autumnghost's post fits in perfectly with that (and try saying "Autumnghost's post" three times really fast)

Uncle Sam Day - His image was first used in 1813


----------



## debbie5

Putting down first load of Round Up for the year...my driveway looks like hell cuz I've let it go & haven't sprayed so I don't **** off the neighbors. I had a video camera on the porch to grab in case they came home & started screaming, and I had to take pics before I started. Insane. Now I gotta worry they are gonna catch me outside in the next few days & scream at me. So I hide. I put down 4 huge bottles at $11 a pop (thank God for clearance)...and I'm off to buy one more as I don't have enough.

EDIT: OOoo...now 70% off and FOUR dollahzzz a bottle!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Funny you mention that .... who knew I built this on top of quicksand ....how weird? lol


Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I have learned never to ask questions like that where Mother Nature can hear......some times you get spanked!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thanks Bill. I will have a cover for it.


Bone Dancer said:


> I hate to say this DA, but each generation says that about the generation ahead of it.
> 
> Jefff, very nice job on the fire pit. You plan on putting in any iron work to hold grills an cauldrons
> 
> Anything I ever heard about ice in the fire pit is to round the bottom like a bowl so the ice doesn't have anything to push against. And besides, it never gets that cold in Michigan does it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doesn't Hell freeze over in Michigan every now and then?:jol:


----------



## scareme

I'm sitting here listening to beautiful thunder outside. No rain so far, but they promise it's coming. Usually I don't believe them, but the Fair starts today, so it should rain. Between the Fair and the Arts Festival, those are the only two times of the year we can count on rain. 
Make sure you are wearing gloves debbie. That weed killer can be dangerous. The school Halloween party couldn't go forward if you were sick. Did you get the school to let you place a Pod there yet?


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Doesn't Hell freeze over in Michigan every now and then?:jol:


Yes Roxy, there is a Hell in Michigan. No joke , there is a small town by that name.

And has far as the freezing over, yes it does that too. But only for six months of the year. Maybe it just seems that way.


----------



## scareme

Yay! The rain has started. I won't have to do any watering for a while. And BD, I lived in the UP of Michigan for two years, and you're right. It does freeze for six months of the year. And three months leading up to that, and the three months after too. We saw more snow in Michigan than we ever did in Maine.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Bone Dancer said:


> I hate to say this DA, but each generation says that about the generation ahead of it.


Yep, I know. But I grew up under a very strict disciplinarian for a father who attended catholic schools growing up as well as him being a retired Air Force Major. We didn't even go outside without his permission....talking back got Tabasco sauce on the tongue as well as spanking and groundings.

These damn kids these days get away with murder!

But then again, maybe its just me.

Edit: I should also add that I do love my Dad and appreciate him adopting my sister and me all those years ago. He's twice the man the sperm donor was (he didn't give two $hi+s about either of us and doesn't even acknowledge my existence.) And after my two brothers and a sister, he's loosened up a lot and is more fun to be around...but still. **** him off and you better run for he hills! :lolkin:


----------



## debbie5

scareme said:


> I'm sitting here listening to beautiful thunder outside. No rain so far, but they promise it's coming. Usually I don't believe them, but the Fair starts today, so it should rain. Between the Fair and the Arts Festival, those are the only two times of the year we can count on rain.
> Make sure you are wearing gloves debbie. That weed killer can be dangerous. The school Halloween party couldn't go forward if you were sick. Did you get the school to let you place a Pod there yet?


School will let me place a POD but the District will not. I'm still negotiating with them how to get around this...I am **not** carrying all this crap over in one day again.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

ACE Hardware has a nice sale on polyurethane and other varnishes that can be used for waterproofing props. I hope there is one in your area!


----------



## debbie5

Sawtooth Jack said:


> ACE Hardware has a nice sale on polyurethane and other varnishes that can be used for waterproofing props. I hope there is one in your area!


Must be a local sale...not on sale here.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Bone Dancer said:


> Yes Roxy, there is a Hell in Michigan. No joke , there is a small town by that name.
> 
> And has far as the freezing over, yes it does that too. But only for six months of the year. Maybe it just seems that way.


Don't forget Hellhole Palms, CA
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hellhole_Palms,_California


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I hate Best Buy's Geek Squad. They are the most inefficient, knowledge lacking individuals in the world. My computer got hit by lightning a week ago. Since I purchased it at Best Buy, and had a warranty, I figured I would let them fix it. They keep it for 5 days, then come back and tell me that it can't be fixed. So I inform the manager that, per the conditions of my warranty, I want a new computer. I'm told in a less than polite way that that is not an option. 

At this point, I have a complete come-apart. I explain to said manager that 1 of 3 things will occur: (1) I will get a new computer, (2) My computer will be repaired, or (3) I will receive a full refund or call my attorney. I seriously despise playing the lawyer card, as I feel that too many people in this country use litigation as a "gotcha". But at the same time, I spent almost $800 on this computer less than 6 months ago. I refuse to accept that kind of loss.

Anyway, the manager brings my computer back to me and tell me that there is nothing that they can do, but that I am welcome to consult an independent computer repair shop in hopes of having my machine fixed, and send them a copy of the invoice. So that's what I did. Took the guy 2 hours and cost me about 125 bucks, but I think when my attorney forwards the invoice, I will get that money back.

Ok, my rant is over. I've begun my pallet wood fence, and have 2 panels complete so far.Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Copchick

Wow BioH - how did you restrain yourself? I can't stand incompetence. It's just a waste of my time.

In other news, this week is not the best of my weeks, workwise. Sooo glad my week is finished. I think I need to veg, have a cigar on the porch, and not do or think about a damn thing. My mind needs to relax.


----------



## dead hawk

I am a furry and made ears and am working on a tail now


----------



## dead hawk

Once More Thanks so much Scareme BIG help in prop making i even finished my lovely tombstone and will take a picture of it,
Bio best buy sucks the only good thing about them is they carry the walkman cassette player still and geek squad lies alot and says you have worse than you actually do


----------



## Dark Angel 27

EEEPPPPP! Count Chocula is in stores! I've just bought two boxes from my HEB!!!!!! *dances for joy*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bio, I suspect you can be quite intimidating when you want to be


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frank the weather cat just came in, he's wet, it must be raining.


----------



## Hairazor

BoneDancer, the weather cat remark sure got a laugh from me


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Absolutely gorgeous out tonight! Hot today, but Autumn is in the evening!


----------



## MommaMoose

Just completed my blog post for the day and am feeling pretty optimistic. I made a list of all of the things I want to try to complete for this year and there were only 8 things on the list. And half of them are so far along that it shouldn't take me much more time to complete them. The only draw back is money and finding the right supplies.


----------



## aquariumreef

I have pineapple.


----------



## Headless

LOL Bio - you scary wee thing. 

Poor Frank the weather cat. It got a laugh from me as well.

Tina - I had a pretty character building week as well. 

It's now Friday night here - I have a wine and my mother kindly bathed my two dogs with hair for me so all I have to do this weekend is the old fella with very little hair (That's Hogan the dog - not Shane by the way - just thought I should clarify that..........  ) And then I can concentrate on some serious prop building for the entire weekend. And I don't care what the weather is going to be like - I'm getting out there and getting stuff done!


----------



## Copchick

Well, I think a good sleep really contributed to getting me out of my funk. It's mostly gone, but it'll go away or get tucked away soon I hope. It's a new day, sunny, and I have to look for the "scary in the daylight" prop at Home Depot that GhostTown was talking about.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Brrrrr chilly and wet this morning. Good day to get a fire in the wood stove out in the shop going and get some prop work done. 


Frank goes out in all kinds of weather, except thunder and lightning. He goes out an plays in the snow too.


----------



## debbie5

HEADS UP: Target is selling REAL pumpkins (good size for JOL's) for only $7!! CHEAP!
and WalMart has crows for $1.27...flapping wings pose, sideways head & straight-on head poses.


----------



## debbie5

Wait- WHAT scary in the daylight prop is that?? I musta missed that post...

And WalMart has Glow It! spray paint paint by Krylon (so u can use it on plastic!) for $3.50 vs regular $5 a can...and bag of plastic bones for $10...funny how the bones get smaller & smaller each year...damn economy!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I could use some more crows ... Thanks for the heads-up Debbie5!


----------



## debbie5

Dr. Maniaco said:


> I could use some more crows ... Thanks for the heads-up Debbie5!


they are very fragile- not well made, but can't beat the price! You're welcome.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Backing out of my driveway to go to work this morning...this stopped me in my tracks...so BEAUTIFUL!!!








Sorry, it's a crappy Iphone photo, but that is all I had.....what an artist! She was building it as I watched.


----------



## Hairazor

P5 that is a WOW shot.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the webs made by the orb weaver spiders, except for the one that was strung right in our pathway across the back steps. Some ambitious spider was hoping for a big catch, I suspect. We've seen a lot of small weavers this year for some reason and only a couple of the really big spiders.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

That's a very nice shot, P5. Spiderwebs are lovely. Their creators are hideous and evil, though.

My day is starting off better than yesterday. We went to big lots this morning for some type of blow out sale that they were having, and I bought a resin skull for $8 and a top hat for $2. I have to go to work in a few hours, though.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Found these on the Home Depot web site - Halloween's answer to a lighted Christmas deer:

Gargoyle-like monster:

http://www.homedepot.com/Decor-Holi...3&langId=-1&storeId=10051#product_description

Howling wolf:

http://www.homedepot.com/Decor-Holi...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051

Witch:

http://www.homedepot.com/Decor-Holi...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051

Ravens:

http://www.homedepot.com/Decor-Holi...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051

Animated cat:

http://www.homedepot.com/Decor-Holi...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LMAO, I took apart a christmas deer a few years ago and made a gargoyle out of it, and now home depot sells one. Mine was covered in foam, and the wings were more demonically inspired, though. Mine also breathed chilled fog.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Is anyone else coming up with great ideas ... for NEXT year? I'm getting great ideas and inspiration (mostly from you guys) but it's not fitting in with my theme for this year, so I'm having to shelve them for next year. But I really want to work on them ... but I don't have time ... but ... aarrrghgh!


----------



## Spooky1

Get to work this morning and the office has no water, phones or internet. At least we have water now.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I just went to pull my FCG out of storage. Guess who gets to build a new FCG this year because water got into the storage box? I hope the motor isn't shot. It was in the next crate down with the armature.

**EDIT**
Spooky, I think you have internet now, as well. Either that, or you are posting from your phone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think he's posting from his phone. He has one of those fancy schmancy Android thingies:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> I think he's posting from his phone. He has one of those fancy schmancy Android thingies:jol:


:jol:I always assumed Spooky1 was a techno-gadget lover! This just confirms it Roxy!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

FCG rig is still in serviceable condition. I need a new motor, and I need to build a new puppet. I guess that this will be the first year I haunt without an FCG, as I have too much stuff left to do, and I don't think I'll have enough time to build a new puppet. ugh.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I always assumed Spooky1 was a techno-gadget lover! This just confirms it Roxy!


Not really - the phone is paid for by his company He's not a bells-and-whistles kind of guy.


----------



## MommaMoose

Really don't like this town. On one side the Kmart has a whole long isle of prop stuff, in the one next to where I live a very short spot of props, BUT they have the kitchen stuff (Zombie towels). One Walmart barely has anything out, another one has nothing out and I have no clue what the 3rd one has. At least the folks at Target were in a frantic rush putting out the Halloween stuff finally.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday! Can't wait to get paroled today from work. I am going to stop at the Walgreens in my area and see if I can pick up a skelly that everyone's been buying up. Meeting up with my Make & Take Group tomorrow to finish up on some of the props we had started. I bought two funkin pumpkins early in the season and I am going to take one of them to carve at the M&T. 

Also, I was on my way home from my brother's house last night and drove passed a house that had orange lights up. I was thinking to myself "Look at those crazy people already decorating for Halloween!" while I was smiling to myself to whole time :jol:.


----------



## Death's Door

MommaMoose said:


> Really don't like this town. On one side the Kmart has a whole long isle of prop stuff, in the one next to where I live a very short spot of props, BUT they have the kitchen stuff (Zombie towels). One Walmart barely has anything out, another one has nothing out and I have no clue what the 3rd one has.


That's how it is with the stores in our area. I think most of them are putting out the things they didn't see last year while others are trying to mix it up with new props.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Starbucks has pumpkin spice lattes back on the menu - another sign of our favorite season of fall


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

... ooooohhhh .... I wish you hadn't told me that. Pumpkin Spice Lattes are my weakness.


----------



## debbie5

The lady who sold me the coffin threw in a prop/toy chain saw, big bag of green webbing, 2 strands of orange & purple lights, 2 foam tombstones, a king size black sheet and a huge skelly-spider egg scene setter...all for $20. Oh HAPPY ME.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot, Deb, that's a score and a half!


----------



## GhostTown

I think I just need one more post.

Maybe two more?

Maybe I have to wait a while still.

(trying to qualify for an avatar)


----------



## RoxyBlue

GhostTown said:


> Maybe I have to wait a while still.
> 
> (trying to qualify for an avatar)


The welcome message you got when you signed up discusses this. It sometimes takes a while for the forum software to update your status after reaching 10 posts, so be patient


----------



## GhostTown

I did read the message. Twice. Thought it was a pretty good set of rules, too.

I was just trying to get a feel for how long a "while" is.


----------



## debbie5

A while is....well, a while....


----------



## debbie5

Hmm...did 66,600 come & go without fanfare??


----------



## GhostTown

A while seems to be precisely 44 minutes.


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> Starbucks has pumpkin spice lattes back on the menu - another sign of our favorite season of fall


I had one today before I started my errands. Then to finish today, I had a Caramel Apple shake from Steak 'n Shake. Delicious!


----------



## Headless

Ahhhh Saturday morning - Go you good thing!

I'm off to the shed. Wish me luck!


----------



## randomr8

I do love second hand stores while the air has that crisp autumn smell. I may never buy anything new again.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Starbucks has pumpkin spice lattes back on the menu - another sign of our favorite season of fall


7-11 pumpkin spice latte from the fountain is awesome.


----------



## randomr8

Lord Homicide said:


> 7-11 pumpkin spice latte from the fountain is awesome.


We bought a 6 of pumkin beer. 5 are still sitting there.


----------



## randomr8

Copchick said:


> I had one today before I started my errands. Then to finish today, I had a Caramel Apple shake from Steak 'n Shake. Delicious!


Love Steak 'n Shake but we have none 'round here.


----------



## Death's Door

Just got home from banking, food shopping, liquor store shopping and stopped at Walgreens and got me a bucky and 6 Russel Stover's chocolate covered orange marshamallow pumkins. Oh heaven!!!!

Went passed another house with some Halloween decoration up. heheheh. I think this Halloween thing is catching on.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Dark Angel 27 said:


> This is something only you guys would understand....
> 
> My mother took me to Rykers Bakery to order a birthday cake...then the dude taking the order gave me a wierd look because I asked for bats on my cake.....he walked away shaking his head like _I_ was the wierd one...but that's not wierd right? He had to dig around for the halloween container and found some bats. He then told me that I had to be the only one who's ever ordered a 'halloween cake' during August....is it just me?
> 
> *eeep!* Sam's club is selling their wreaths! oh and the bat and pumpkin shaped pretzels...oh and their cute little spiders and metal scarecrow dudes. I nearly lost my wits then and trying to behave in my mom's presence. (she's being so leainant already) i got the pretzels for my party.
> 
> Then recovering from my momentary freak out, went to look for some tablecoths in the Dollar Tree. Then, SURPRISE! They had some halloween stuff out. EEEPPPP! I had to fight to restrain myself or i would have bought at least one of everything!!!!
> 
> Okay, so I'm not normal, whatever that is... *smirk*


Yeah, i know this was a while ago...but I finally got my phone back and it had the cake picture on it... 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1432341506984.50674.1786290653&type=3&theater

For some strange reason, photobucket is refusing to upload the pic. *sigh*


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I just got notified that the original Michael Myers (Tony Moran) will be at one of my favorite Haunted Attractions this year! I'm trying to convince the wife to go with me and let me get his autograph on my MM mask signed by Tyler Mane. It'd be awesome to have a Mikey mask signed by the first and last Michael Myers actors. Of course, I'm kind of torn as I also have a movie poster that is signed by John Carpenter and authenticated. I may get both signed...


----------



## MommaMoose

DA the cake was so cute! Some people just don't get us Fall type people.
Glad to know that I am not the only one having problems uploading pics to photobucket tonight.


----------



## Hairazor

Dark Angel, that is one hot looking cake.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> The lady who sold me the coffin threw in a prop/toy chain saw, big bag of green webbing, 2 strands of orange & purple lights, 2 foam tombstones, a king size black sheet and a huge skelly-spider egg scene setter...all for $20. Oh HAPPY ME.


Nice score, Deb!

I started getting a sore throat today. I hope I'm not getting Roxy's cold.


----------



## Draik41895

Making Sam


----------



## Headless

Very cute cake DA!!!!

Pretty happy with today's effort. Got the Drop Panel finished and also made a Blaircrow! Have a few extra pieces of wood cut for another Blaircrow but don't have another skull. So I might make a few more bodies and see what else I can find to use for a head.

At least no rain today - overcast and a little bit of drizzle but that was it. Much better weather to get motivated.


----------



## aquariumreef

It's amazing what 3 cups of warm water and honey will do to your body if you drink it every day.

Except the big headaches.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

I asked my 15 year old (who is a good but not stellar student) who Amerigo Vespucci was..she had no clue. I then asked who Magellan was..no idea. 

OH MY WORD. Guess who will be getting some extra work being homeschooled in history this winter by hubby & me?? I learned that stuff in 5th grade. What happened to teaching history!?


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1 said:


> Nice score, Deb!
> 
> I started getting a sore throat today. I hope I'm not getting Roxy's cold.


 I'm sick, too, Spooky. It's slow to blossom, so I don't know what it will turn out to be, but I'm *wiped* out, so it must be something good. My teen is Snotzilla.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Tore apart 5 pallets and made 3 more cemetery fence sections. Not I'm out of furring strips, so I guess a trip to Home Depot tomorrow morning is in order.

This heat is killing me, in other news.


----------



## dead hawk

working on a secret project :3 and i am either using an aquarium canister filter or pringle chip cans


----------



## N. Fantom

Tomorrow is the last of my sisters THREE birthday parties. At least i can stop planning crap now.


----------



## N. Fantom

So i'm not sure if any of ya'll watch the Haunt it Yourself haunt vlogs but they're pretty awesome. It sucks that they haven't posted in almost 3months now.


----------



## Headless

Grrrrr no sleep since 4:00 am. Keep thinking about my stupid mache wall that isn't really going as well as I had hoped.......


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well I got a couple things done today. Trying to make a mother mold with Great Stuff foam. It will either work ok or be a major mess. Also got a little painting done. 
Geeeez that shops a mess, who left it like that anyway?


----------



## randomr8

I swear those damn squirrels in our oak tree are aiming at me with acorns.


----------



## randomr8

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Tore apart 5 pallets and made 3 more cemetery fence sections. Not I'm out of furring strips, so I guess a trip to Home Depot tomorrow morning is in order.
> 
> This heat is killing me, in other news.


I just saw 5 pallets and I need about 100 more feet. Looks like I'm going back out.


----------



## randomr8

debbie5 said:


> I'm sick, too, Spooky. It's slow to blossom, so I don't know what it will turn out to be, but I'm *wiped* out, so it must be something good. My teen is Snotzilla.


It's starting to go around down here as well. Hope it's quicker for everyone than the last cold-thing - that one took me 3 weeks to get over.


----------



## debbie5

Hubby dragged out his mother's American History Primer and is teaching the girls colonization...did I mention the book is from 1939? I'm printing off maps....


----------



## scareme

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I just got notified that the original Michael Myers (Tony Moran) will be at one of my favorite Haunted Attractions this year! I'm trying to convince the wife to go with me and let me get his autograph on my MM mask signed by Tyler Mane. It'd be awesome to have a Mikey mask signed by the first and last Michael Myers actors. Of course, I'm kind of torn as I also have a movie poster that is signed by John Carpenter and authenticated. I may get both signed...


Yay for you. Those are treasures you have there. And your wife would probably enjoy the day too.



aquariumreef said:


> It's amazing what 3 cups of warm water and honey will do to your body if you drink it every day.
> 
> Except the big headaches.


I think the big headaches are trying to tell you something. The three cups are not the only thing you are eating or drinking, are they?



BioHazardCustoms said:


> This heat is killing me, in other news.


I sent the heat your way. We've had enough of it. We've had days in the 80's and loving it.


----------



## randomr8

Actually I found about 30 pallets. I grab 13 so far. I think there's a Halloween workout I haven't seen a video for.

For anybody near Leesburg looking for some they are near the Walmart behind the short strip mall where the pawn shop and Chinese take out is.


----------



## randomr8

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I just got notified that the original Michael Myers (Tony Moran) will be at one of my favorite Haunted Attractions this year! I'm trying to convince the wife to go with me and let me get his autograph on my MM mask signed by Tyler Mane. It'd be awesome to have a Mikey mask signed by the first and last Michael Myers actors. Of course, I'm kind of torn as I also have a movie poster that is signed by John Carpenter and authenticated. I may get both signed...


That's so cool!


----------



## scareme

That's a cute cake, DA. I hope it taste as good as it looks.



debbie5 said:


> The lady who sold me the coffin threw in a prop/toy chain saw, big bag of green webbing, 2 strands of orange & purple lights, 2 foam tombstones, a king size black sheet and a huge skelly-spider egg scene setter...all for $20. Oh HAPPY ME.


Great score debbie. I looks like your school dance/party is really shaping up.



debbie5 said:


> I asked my 15 year old (who is a good but not stellar student) who Amerigo Vespucci was..she had no clue. I then asked who Magellan was..no idea.
> 
> OH MY WORD. Guess who will be getting some extra work being homeschooled in history this winter by hubby & me?? I learned that stuff in 5th grade. What happened to teaching history!?


To be fair debbie, your daughter has a lot more history to learn than you did. I mean sure you knew who Ferdinand was, after all you were in Geography class together. And didn't Amerigo swing by New York and ask you for directions to Brazil, after he heard you got that bikini wax? And before you get onto her about the American Revolution, remember, I know it was you in that church tower with the lanterns, while your boyfriend Paul was down on his horse. Really, give her a break.


----------



## debbie5

No breaks. We covered reasons for leaving Europe, early colonization & coastline geography tonight.


----------



## debbie5

I was given this second hand, but alas: I cannot find why it doesn't work. A nice item! http://www.kmart.com/my-first-craft...W003978321001P?prdNo=2&blockNo=2&blockType=G2


----------



## randomr8

My wife has a pinched nerve in her back. She hasn't been able to run with me for a week. I'm hoping the chiropractor will be able to help her on Wednesday....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> That's a cute cake, DA. I hope it taste as good as it looks.
> 
> To be fair debbie, your daughter has a lot more history to learn than you did. I mean sure you knew who Ferdinand was, after all you were in Geography class together. And didn't Amerigo swing by New York and ask you for directions to Brazil, after he heard you got that bikini wax? And before you get onto her about the American Revolution, remember, I know it was you in that church tower with the lanterns, while your boyfriend Paul was down on his horse. Really, give her a break.


Scareme...you had me rolling. Gees deb, you're really that old? Are you serious? :googly: 
And yes, cake was delish, just didn't last very long since we left for the boat the next day...still, Rykers is an awesome bakery!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I went to the Maryland Wine Festival today - perfect weather to be out walking around and sipping samples of wine from a boatload of wineries. Apparently a number of people planned to make a day of it, because there were many folks who brought in beach chairs, blankets, tents, etc. There were food and craft vendors as well as live music, so really a pleasant way to spend a couple hours.


----------



## MommaMoose

Thinking it is about time to get the ghoulfriends together and do the Bell Witch Cave tour before Halloween gets here. The place always gets so busy in October.


----------



## aquariumreef

Cold, rainy, and windy here today.

Oh, but 1/2 of the leaves are yellow now! <3


----------



## N. Fantom

Had a little photo shoot with my sister today. About to start a new thread

EDIT: Thread has been started


----------



## aquariumreef

Finally I get a soundfile up for a score that's been a WIP for 3ish months now, and still is.

__
https://soundcloud.com/seantel%2Fsanguine-sleeps-again


----------



## Headless

Given up completely on the walls. Just not working. The mache is now in the trash. Back to square one. Think I'll go make another Blaircrow.....


----------



## aquariumreef

I have painted my body light brown, and now my arms are sticking to my sides. -_-


----------



## Headless

Much better luck with the Blaircrows. Have another frame and a half done. I just need to additional skulls. Might take a trip to Geelong later in the week to see if I can find some.

Very upset tonight as its been 10 weeks since I loaned a lot of my Halloween stuff to the local scouts group - we've asked for it back three times now and still it hasn't been delivered. So I sent a message today saying that we will be in to pick it up tomorrow. Got a really pathetic excuse in response as to why they haven't brought it all back (and I mean REALLY pathetic) - it really makes you think twice about loaning anything out. Really disappointed since I'm supposed to be helping them with a fundraiser in a few weeks. Honestly - my faith in human nature seems to be taking a pounding these past few weeks..............


----------



## Bone Dancer

Headless, do you mean your looking for real crow skulls? Is this Geelong someplace where crows go to die?


----------



## Headless

No BoneDancer - Geelong is the nearest bigger city to us - and I'm hoping to pick up some foam skulls of the human Halloween kind.


----------



## debbie5

My kids are going thru the costume/prop box and finding costumes for themselves as there is NO budget for costumes this year. I found the makings of a witch costume for the school's principal, and the poor dog has been running around in an old unicorn/princess costume...ashamed.
http://www.sheknows.com/holidays-an...lloween-costumes/princess-unicorn-pet-costume


----------



## Bone Dancer

Headless said:


> No BoneDancer - Geelong is the nearest bigger city to us - and I'm hoping to pick up some foam skulls of the human Halloween kind.


LOL, you had me there, I was thinking, wow this guy is hard core going out and getting crow skulls for a prop. So anyway, good luck on the skull hunt.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

debbie5 said:


> My kids are going thru the costume/prop box and finding costumes for themselves as there is NO budget for costumes this year. I found the makings of a witch costume for the school's principal, and the poor dog has been running around in an old unicorn/princess costume...ashamed.


And rightfully so ...


----------



## scareme

Headless, sorry to hear you've been burned by the scouts leader. When you pick up the stuff, tell him he has missed a chance to teach the boys to be dependable.
debbie, love the unicorn. 
Yesterday was my husband's first day off in 12 days. Bless his soul, I spent the better part of the day praying for Monday. My son is taking him out golfing today, thank you, thank you, thank you. I know, I'm wicked.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I just got yelled at for losing track of time while working in the shop. I'm supposed to be getting ready for work.


----------



## Darcula

shazbot. 
nanu nanu.
dar.
<3


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> Finally I get a soundfile up for a score that's been a WIP for 3ish months now, and still is.
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/seantel%2Fsanguine-sleeps-again


Interesting, and very modern Are you adding reverb when you mix it down?


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 and I went to the Maryland Wine Festival today - perfect weather to be out walking around and sipping samples of wine from a boatload of wineries. Apparently a number of people planned to make a day of it, because there were many folks who brought in beach chairs, blankets, tents, etc. There were food and craft vendors as well as live music, so really a pleasant way to spend a couple hours.


What types of wines and from where?


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> Interesting, and very modern Are you adding reverb when you mix it down?


Thanks much! Actually, it's written to be preformed live by a string orchestra, horn, harp, timpani, and that other instrument I can't remember right now.


----------



## debbie5

7:30 pm & I'm going to bed. I'm wiped. Still kinda sick with something unknown that is draggin' me down. Nighty night!


----------



## Hairazor

Aquariumreef, I enjoyed the sound clip. I especially like the part that starts just before the middle of the piece.


----------



## Draik41895




----------



## Spooky1

Lord Homicide said:


> What types of wines and from where?


All types of wine and all from Maryland wineries. I hadn't realized how many wineries there were in Maryland.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> What types of wines and from where?


Whites, reds, and in-betweens We don't drink anything more red than a pinot noir, so we tend to sample mainly the pinot grigio and similar white wines.

Here's the list of wineries that participated:

http://www.marylandwinefestival.org/wineries.shtml


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I had to chase an inmate tonight at work, and when I tackled him, he fell across my right elbow. Now I can't move my right arm, and I have to go to the doctor tomorrow morning. Lovely.

I got the contraband he had, though


----------



## aquariumreef

Bio, we told you not to tackle old ladies because they had hard candies!


----------



## scareme

BioHazardCustoms said:


> So I had to chase an inmate tonight at work, and when I tackled him, he fell across my right elbow. Now I can't move my right arm, and I have to go to the doctor tomorrow morning. Lovely.
> 
> I got the contraband he had, though


I hope you let them know at work, if this interferes with your Halloween, there will be hell to pay.


----------



## Darcula

NARF!! poit!

thank you Draik41895.








dar.
<3


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Dark Angel 27

^LOL!

Listening to Vivaldi's 4 seasons. Still don't know why I love it so much...


----------



## Headless

LOL poor Santa!

My boss was such a grouch today - he really stresses me out when he gets grumpy. Someone should invent a work week that lasts for 2 days and weekends that last for 5!

Absolutely need to get out to the shed tomorrow morning and do more work. We painted the mesh on the walls black in the area we use for the haunt. It will make a HUGE difference looking at the displays behind it - the silver was so intrusive whereas now the black just seems to fade into the background. Really pleased with that. So now that is done I can start setting up in that section. 

Couldn't pick up the props tonight as Shane had to make a quick trip to check out a prospective rental for my daughter since she had to work. Nice townhouse so I hope she gets it.

So tired tonight and aching legs so I think I'll be in bed in the not too distant future.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spooky1 said:


> All types of wine and all from Maryland wineries. I hadn't realized how many wineries there were in Maryland.


I didn't know Maryland had any wineries. Well, I guess if Texas has wineries, anything is possible


----------



## debbie5

Road crew unloading a steam roller at 5:05am woke me up....I wanted to strangle them. I have no idea where they went as no one is working on the water main they broke on Saturday....
gonna try to convince myself that I do not feel like crap....too much do paint & do to be sick.


----------



## Hauntiholik

September 17th is....
* Constitution Day - on this day in 1787, the United States Constitution was ratified. This holiday is also referred to as Citizenship Day: a day we recognize all who have become U.S. citizens. 

* National Apple Dumpling Day

* Time's Up Day - if you've been waiting to make up with someone close to you, you've officially run out of time and it's time to make amends.

* National Women Road Warrior Day - today celebrates and honors the nation's traveling businesswomen.


----------



## MommaMoose

Haunti, ya scared me a little there when I seen Time's up Day. Thought that there was some deadline that I didn't know about until I read the whole thing. 
So I revamped the list of things I need to get done before the 30th. List is now 8 items long but now I know exactly what needs to be done if it will ever stop raining.


----------



## aquariumreef

5 hours of sleep last night.

NOT READY FOR SCHOOL THIS MORNING.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was watching an episode of "Run My Renovation" on DIYNetwork - premise is that homeowners get a free room renovation, but they have no say in any aspect of that renovation. The choices for paint, flooring, fixtures, appliances, etc. are put on the DIY web site, viewers vote on them, and majority rules on each choice. Interesting to watch, but I don't think I would let the rest of the world decide what my kitchen should look like, even if it were free


----------



## debbie5

Roxy- I watch a lot of those shows, especially the "Restaurant Impossible" one. I never cease to be amazed at what * impractical* designs they come up with. The room will look great- but...how on earth are you supposed to clean lattice work bolted to the wall? Or a huge overhead light made up of sticks? These are restaurants that usually weren't cleaned well or maintained in the first place, and then they give them white walls that will show every fingerprint & impossible to clean decor... .

Lordy- I must be really tired, cuz I fell asleep and they are jackhammering the road outside..sheesh.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm with you on that, Deb. One renovation I saw involved a whole wall of panels with raised ovals on the surfaces that just cried out "DUST CATCHERS" to me. The worst idea I ever saw was on Trading Spaces where Hilde covered the walls in a bathroom with hundreds of plastic flowers. What the hell was she thinking?!?!:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

BioHazardCustoms said:


> So I had to chase an inmate tonight at work, and when I tackled him, he fell across my right elbow. Now I can't move my right arm, and I have to go to the doctor tomorrow morning. Lovely.
> 
> I got the contraband he had, though


Bio, I hope your arm is okay. You don't want to be trying to set up your haunt with your arm in a sling.


----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> So I had to chase an inmate tonight at work, and when I tackled him, he fell across my right elbow. Now I can't move my right arm, and I have to go to the doctor tomorrow morning. Lovely.
> 
> I got the contraband he had, though


Oh nooooo! I hope your arm is going to be okay. But good that you did get what he had on him.  If your arm is really that sore, maybe you should be on comp during the prop building season. Just sayin'.  Hope all turns out well.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Just got the call back from the cardo people. Looks like my wires and battery are doing ok. Battery is showing some wear but should be good for a couple more years. I think I will ask if they can add on a MP3 player with the next ICD.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe they can add a flash drive so you can back up your dreams at night for future haunt inspiration, BD

Glad to hear all is well with your electronics!


----------



## debbie5

Glad to hear your specs check out, Boney!


----------



## Headless

We presently have a show on tv here with weddings where the groom organizes the whole wedding..... I haven't watched the show, but the promos are full of somewhat aghast Brides and some fairly scary wedding plans. Again - as you say Roxy - letting someone else decide on important decisions just to get it free...... not my choice either.

3:00 am - no sleep. This is starting to be a habit again....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

This video always cheers me up...just had to share it with you guys!





Oh Boney, I'm so happy that your batteries and wires check out! I had to go through the same thing not too long ago...got to wear the halter monitor for three whole days! God did a shower feel good to me when they took the monitor off!


----------



## Hairazor

Bio, hope the arm is not serious.

BoneDancer, glad to hear things checked out.


----------



## debbie5

Bio....hope it not your....uhhh....dominant arm. (sending baby wipes...)


----------



## MommaMoose

Bio, sucks that you ended up getting hurt. Hope you get better fast!
Bone, good to hear that the battery is still working. I agree with Roxy about the flash drive though. Think I would rather have it than the mp3.


----------



## debbie5

(angels singing) My dad bought us 3 t-bone steaks, that are lounging in teriyaki sauce right now & will soon head to the grill....nomnomnom.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey BD - glad to hear that your wiring is in good condition.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've done two productive things today while enjoying my day off - (1) changed the oil in my car and (2) put together a slideshow from an old prop build that had originally been done on Photobucket back when you could do a slideshow and add music on their site. Remember those good old days back before they decided to update the site and all the slideshows stopped working? I suppose it was all for the good, though, since you can't embed a Photobucket video on this site, whereas you _can_ embed a Youtube video.


----------



## randomr8

Tell me why I don't like Mondays....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^because you have to get up early and go to work? And everything you put off from last week is still there waiting for you? And whoever came in before you got there drank all the coffee and did not start a fresh pot? And someone "borrowed" your stapler and did not bring it back?


----------



## Headless

^ You had me at "you have to get up early and go to work.....

More rain. Need motivation. Anyone see it lying around here somewhere?????


----------



## randomr8

Sorry. Was going the 80's direction.


----------



## SterchCinemas

This made my day lol


----------



## Hairazor

Sterch, that made me laugh out loud, thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## randomr8

So I'm working on some pallets to make a fence. I crowbar-ed the first one apart in about an hour. I'm thinking F this so I pull out the Saws-all and dammit the blade is too short to get at the nails. It's gonna be a slow, hard week taking those things apart. Meanwhile the kitten that I swore we wouldn't get is sitting next to me tearing up another paper towel. Looking at me, purring. Monday turn out like they should. Not awful. Just is.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

aquariumreef said:


> Bio, we told you not to tackle old ladies because they had hard candies!


Nope. A crook with dope. They all know that it doesn't matter to me how long they have left, or how long it's been since they got in trouble, if they have drugs, I'm going to write it up. Cell phones I can overlook, but not things that put myself and other officers in danger.



scareme said:


> I hope you let them know at work, if this interferes with your Halloween, there will be hell to pay.


First thing I did was let my supervisor know. He made me fill out risk management paperwork, as well as called and set up the doctor's appointment. Doc said that I "bruised the bone" in my right elbow and my right hip. I have an appointment next thursday with a neurologist to make sure it didn't damage any nerves, and I wasn't allowed to return to work today. This *WILL NOT* interfere with my Halloween. I worked three weeks at a professional haunt in 2007 with 2 busted ribs and a slipped disk. I will haunt, one way or the other. This is my big stress relief to get me through the rest of the year. Wife has forbidden me to do any type of haunting work today, though. Not even painting.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

randomr8, I've found that the best way to tear apart pallets is to use a skil saw (circular saw) to cut the ends off of the pallet slats, then pull the nails in the center. Takes about 10-15 minutes that way.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate having a cold.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Oh Boney, I'm so happy that your batteries and wires check out! I had to go through the same thing not too long ago...got to wear the halter monitor for three whole days! God did a shower feel good to me when they took the monitor off! 

My deal is much simpler DA. I have a thing that looks like a pc mouse that I put over my ICD. It downloads the info to a box and then it calls the office and uploads the data to them. Takes about ten minutes or so. They call me the next day with the report. Maybe they will add a cell phone app to it and then it can call home when ever it wants to.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

LOL sadly I find myself looking forward to these ^ each evening..... I had a laugh at that one.

Picked up the props today. More sad apologies for taking so long to get the stuff back to us. Ummmm hello - you didn't get it back to us - we had to come and pick it up........ OMG sometimes it's hard to be nice to people.

Jdubbya - I'll try to get those measurements up tonight for the drop panel. 

Pasta with bacon, salami, onion, capsicum and broccoli smothered in a cream sauce for dinner tonight.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

My ex boyfriend is playing mind games with me... I should have known better than go off to see him.. man I feel so low right now..


----------



## IMU

I did my part to pimp out Hauntforum today ... SkeletonStore sent out their email newsletter/promotion and used my Photo-Op Pirate Skeleton ... I made sure they included my forum name AND and a link to hauntforum.com ... yeah, that's how I roll!

BTW, they are having a sale on Barney 2 skeletons for Talk Like a Pirate Day (Sept 19 for those who are wondering) ... from 09/18 - 09/20.


----------



## debbie5

Bio-you will need to baby that bruised bone. I did that a few years ago and it seriously took about a year to heal. Hurt like hell, too. Happy healing.

ION: it's pouring outside...haven't seen heavy rain like this in months. My baby pea plants will be happy.  I'm pushing my luck starting them so late....


----------



## Headless

Oh good - well hopefully a bit more rain for you means less for me!!!!! 

Yes Bio - hope the bone heals up quickly and doesn't give you too much grief.


----------



## debbie5

OMG! it's impossible to find plus-sized, decent costumes, or even CLOTHING for that matter. I contacted the woman who owns this business, and she is sending me this dress for FREE to wear as part of my witch's costume at the Halloween dance, if I hand out business cards to promote her clothing line. Considering that local vendors are donating items & getting free promoting, I think it's a great deal!! I'm so happy..I haven't been able to find a witchy dress or even a skirt anywhere...they are all in the wrong fabrics or too small, or not long enough. SO HAPPY! (Yes, I have no shame along with no money....) FREEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!

http://holyclothing.com/index.php/d...e-up-victorian-peasant-corset-dress-gown.html


----------



## Hauntiholik

Graveyard_Ghost said:


> My ex boyfriend is playing mind games with me... I should have known better than go off to see him.. man I feel so low right now..


We're here for you!


----------



## Hauntiholik

September 18th is....

* National Cheeseburger Day
* Rice Krispies Treats Day
* National Career Day
* Hug a Greeting Card Writer


----------



## Evil Queen

Love that dress Deb.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I feel like I got in a kick boxing match with Jean-Claude Van Damme this morning. Very sore. However, Celebrex works very quickly.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Graveyard_Ghost said:


> My ex boyfriend is playing mind games with me... I should have known better than go off to see him.. man I feel so low right now..


It's alright GG. You're not the first one to deal with a low-life ex. Consider yourself lucky that you're free of him now! You don't have to deal with his scrawny butt anymore!

And if you'd like, I could send a battalion of my flying monkeys to go after him! :googly::xbones:


----------



## Copchick

debbie5 said:


> OMG! it's impossible to find plus-sized, decent costumes, or even CLOTHING for that matter. I contacted the woman who owns this business, and she is sending me this dress for FREE to wear as part of my witch's costume at the Halloween dance, if I hand out business cards to promote her clothing line. Considering that local vendors are donating items & getting free promoting, I think it's a great deal!! I'm so happy..I haven't been able to find a witchy dress or even a skirt anywhere...they are all in the wrong fabrics or too small, or not long enough. SO HAPPY! (Yes, I have no shame along with no money....) FREEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!
> 
> http://holyclothing.com/index.php/d...e-up-victorian-peasant-corset-dress-gown.html


Deb I love that dress!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> My deal is much simpler DA. I have a thing that looks like a pc mouse that I put over my ICD. It downloads the info to a box and then it calls the office and uploads the data to them. Takes about ten minutes or so. They call me the next day with the report. Maybe they will add a cell phone app to it and then it can call home when ever it wants to.


You could ask for a GPS, too. That way you'd never get lost


----------



## Copchick

Graveyard_Ghost said:


> My ex boyfriend is playing mind games with me... I should have known better than go off to see him.. man I feel so low right now..


You're not the only one who has gone down that path. Regrettably I've been there a time or two. Don't dwell on a bad judgement call. Think of it as a learning experience for not letting it happen again and making better choices where he is concerned. Keep your head up high and take care of you.


----------



## scareme

Haunti, love the quote by Eleanor Rossevelt. She was such a wise woman, ahead of her time. On an application to collage my son was filling out was the question, if you could have dinner with any three people, living or dead, who would they be. The first one at my table would be Eleanor, followed by my grandma who died before I was born, and the third chair keeps changing. 
I hope your feeling better Bio and Spooky1. We can't afford to lose any of the troops with Halloween so close.


----------



## debbie5

I cannot believe how "on board" our school's principle is with the Ween dance... she's gathering up a work crew to help me set up and letting me store my props at the school (I can't use a POD..school won't allow it on site ). She even asked to borrow my extra witch costume . So psyched.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> I cannot believe how "on board" our school's principle is with the Ween dance... she's gathering up a work crew to help me set up and letting me store my props at the school (I can't use a POD..school won't allow it on site ). She even asked to borrow my extra witch costume . So psyched.


Sounds like everything is on track. Yeah for you.

I saw this and thought it was funny. I've lived in 7 states, and most of this was true.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

That's great, debbie5! I got some news, too. Seems my office wants to have one of the conference rooms decorated and manned. AND there are going to have a Cubicle Decorating Contest. AND they want me to create the room haunt and emcee the cubicle contest winners ceremony. ($100.00 prize) Can't really turn that down ... but don't really have the time to come up with another haunt. I will have help, though. The "Committee" will help me set things up. 

Everything is taking place the Friday before Halloween. (This was done because they saw I'm scheduled to be off MON – WED) This will give the office a chance to see everyone's cubicles before Halloween, too. Well ... I have a few ideas ... I better get busy!


----------



## Spooky1

scareme said:


> Sounds like everything is on track. Yeah for you.
> 
> I saw this and thought it was funny. I've lived in 7 states, and most of this was true.
> 
> 50 State Stereotypes (in 2 minutes) - YouTube


Lobster boat in Maryland?????? We have no lobster, it's the crabbing boat or oyster schooner you moron! That guy needs to do a little more research on Maryland.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Spoken like a native born Marylander


----------



## Spooky1

The sky is getting real dark here all of a sudden.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Spooky1 said:


> The sky is getting real dark here all of a sudden.


Yeah... it blew through here (Georgia) this morning. You better batten down the hatches. Some parts were pretty nasty. "A real frog-choker" as my grandma used to say.


----------



## N. Fantom

Woooo Hoooooo! Drivers ed was canceled due to tornado warning!


----------



## N. Fantom

Spooky1 said:


> Lobster boat in Maryland?????? We have no lobster, it's the crabbing boat or oyster schooner you moron! That guy needs to do a little more research on Maryland.


That's one thing I miss about MD. Me and my friends used go crabbing when i was young.


----------



## MommaMoose

Finally loving the weather here! It is 68 and sunny with a decent breeze. All the windows in the house are open and the cat can't make up her mind which window she wants to lay in. Heck even set the paper mache out in the sun to dry. That should take a day off of my wait time for it. Enjoying it while I can.


----------



## SterchCinemas

The weather is too muggy right now! Blech! And NOT looking forward to having to wake up for school tomorow. -.- bleh bleh bleh.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spooky1 said:


> Lobster boat in Maryland?????? We have no lobster, it's the crabbing boat or oyster schooner you moron! That guy needs to do a little more research on Maryland.


Blue crab??


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Correct


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Correct


Nice! So damn good.


----------



## aquariumreef

The day of bad weather, it's dark, windy, cold, and rainy here.

But OHMEGERSH the leaves are all yellow and pretty!


----------



## randomr8

BioHazardCustoms said:


> randomr8, I've found that the best way to tear apart pallets is to use a skil saw (circular saw) to cut the ends off of the pallet slats, then pull the nails in the center. Takes about 10-15 minutes that way.


Thanks.
I bought 12 inch blades for the Sawzall. Let you know how it goes once the rain stops.


----------



## aquariumreef

Free dog to any home!

Seriously, she ate 2 dozen blueberry muffins and a pound of puppy chow (both homemade by me last night), ripped up all the trash that was in the (closed) trash bin, destroyed some toilet paper rolls, pee'd and pooped on the floor, and chewed up some of my sisters *used* lady toiletries.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

AQ you have no idea how many times I've said the same thing about the husky!


----------



## N. Fantom

God it's so frustrating when you hear a good song and it changes an entire idea for a movie you had


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> randomr8, I've found that the best way to tear apart pallets is to use a skil saw (circular saw) to cut the ends off of the pallet slats, then pull the nails in the center. Takes about 10-15 minutes that way.


No man - trust me, using a sawzall, like he said, is the best way to demo palettes. You stick the metal cutting blade in between the blocks and deck boards to cut the rim shank nails. Literally like a hot knife through butter. I could have sworn I covered this in a thread. Palette demo takes about 2 mins.


----------



## debbie5

I think I may need to bail on working a new friend's haunted house. He hasn't even called me yet to start work (I was given a heads up that he is notorious for his ADD & for starting last minute ...) . I don't think it's wise to be associated with a walk through in a mall that hasn't even started construction by mid Sept. I have enough stress with my own projects. This means he will most likely bail on doing magic at my Ween dance...oh well.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Lord Homicide said:


> No man - trust me, using a sawzall, like he said, is the best way to demo palettes. You stick the metal cutting blade in between the blocks and deck boards to cut the rim shank nails. Literally like a hot knife through butter. I could have sworn I covered this in a thread. Palette demo takes about 2 mins.


Must...try...this...

I'm going to get a metal cutting blade tomorrow, lol


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy and I got to meet Heresjohnny tonight. He was in the area so we met up to have dinner and talked Halloween. It was a good time.


----------



## scareme

It's nice when we can put faces to the names of the people we talk to here. Sometime's our mental pictures don't match the real thing. For example, do you really have horns, Spooky1?


----------



## aquariumreef

Dunno Scareme, I swear you look like a fancy man in his 30's with a white patch around your brows. 

Edit: God, I just chewed someone out and now I feel amazing, like a weight is off my chest and I know that I am better than him.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Ahhh - my nightly Goblin photo fix and all is well with the world!!!! Did NOT disappoint.


----------



## Copchick

I always look forward to Goblin's pictures in the thread!


----------



## debbie5

Dear God..are those DOGS!!?? That one closest to the door is SO CHUBBY!

OK...it's 52 here. Brrrr.....


----------



## Hauntiholik

September 19th is.....
* National Butterscotch Pudding Day

* International Talk Like a Pirate Day - it's the 10th anniversary too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wonder if real pirates ever say "arrrrr"?:googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

Shiver me timbers, I'm swavering home with a ear to ear pain.


----------



## Darcula

OMG IT FINALLY FEELS LIKE FALL TODAY!!!

there was this nip in the air all day, even at noon!
omg and the trees around here are juuuuuuuust staring to turn red and orange! 
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!

can you tell i'm happy?
dar.
<3


----------



## debbie5

I could alternate between Allen's Head bag and wearing THIS each day....

http://toadshop.com/purses-wallets/16-cane-toad-shoulder-purse.html


----------



## debbie5

For Spooky1's hat collection...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-skunk-...-/140770645230?pt=US_Hats&hash=item20c69594ee


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That's like a coonskin cap, only stinky

And those toad purses are made with real cane toads - kind of creepy:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> For Spooky1's hat collection...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-skunk-...-/140770645230?pt=US_Hats&hash=item20c69594ee


That's a pricey skunk.


----------



## GhostTown

I read many forums around the web.

Sometimes I wonder if the people posting on those forums are reading them as well.

Usually, I think they are not.


----------



## SterchCinemas

Starting to write my final book of poetry. Its my fifth one. The reason why I want to stop writing poetry is to actually get started on bigger things. Of course, from time to time, I'll write more. But im not gonna get ahead of myself. Still a whole book to go!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Happy Talk Like A Pirate Day! ARRRRR!!!


----------



## Copchick

One more day of work then VACATION! Whooo hooo! This weekend I'll give the grass a final cut, clean off the porch then start to decorate!


----------



## aquariumreef

The power went out at my school 3 times today, all lasting for at least 30 minutes. And we lost 2 (so far) trees in the yard. 

But I'm going to see the army jazz band tonight.


----------



## N. Fantom

I've been going totally ADD recently. I'm making a horror movie, starting a comedy webshow, organizing a Halloween family festival, building a giant stroller, on the search for adult diapers, making a rattle, starting a film club, and working at a haunted house.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Wife comes out to the shop and tells me that she needs me to take her to Home Depot. I ask "for what" and she replies "you'll see" This is usually the point where I stab myself with a sharp object because I sense house repair type work. But i sucked it up and went along. 

We get to home depot and she immediately heads down the aisle with furring strips. I'm wondering "WTH?" I follow and she gets 20 furring strips and loads them on a little rattle-wheel cart, then goes to where the rebar is at and gets 10 1 ft. pieces. 

Then she comes up to me and says "Your cemetery fence needs to hurry up and get finished, plus you need to get the tombstones ready to put out.

I was floored, to say the least.


----------



## goneferal

*Happy Vacation!*



Copchick said:


> One more day of work then VACATION! Whooo hooo! This weekend I'll give the grass a final cut, clean off the porch then start to decorate!


Have a great time!


----------



## goneferal

That is Love.


BioHazardCustoms said:


> Wife comes out to the shop and tells me that she needs me to take her to Home Depot. I ask "for what" and she replies "you'll see" This is usually the point where I stab myself with a sharp object because I sense house repair type work. But i sucked it up and went along.
> 
> We get to home depot and she immediately heads down the aisle with furring strips. I'm wondering "WTH?" I follow and she gets 20 furring strips and loads them on a little rattle-wheel cart, then goes to where the rebar is at and gets 10 1 ft. pieces.
> 
> Then she comes up to me and says "Your cemetery fence needs to hurry up and get finished, plus you need to get the tombstones ready to put out.
> 
> I was floored, to say the least.


----------



## debbie5

Awww,Bio...your wifey knows you and loves you!


----------



## debbie5

Holy crap..88 guests are onsite right now!


----------



## debbie5

And on a side note: it's pretty sad that I have not found ONE THING (prop, mask, make-up)in any store this year that makes me think, "OMG! I HAVE to have that!" Boring same old same old..


----------



## Goblin

Good news! My brother-in-law went home today! He is
getting around a lot better at home than he did at the
nursing home!


----------



## Headless

BioHazardCustoms said:


> ..........Then she comes up to me and says "Your cemetery fence needs to hurry up and get finished, plus you need to get the tombstones ready to put out.......


Awww Bio I was going to say Isn't Love Wonderful! Enjoy!!!!



Copchick said:


> One more day of work then VACATION! Whooo hooo! This weekend I'll give the grass a final cut, clean off the porch then start to decorate!


Have a fantastic vacation! How long are you off for?



Goblin said:


> Good news! My brother-in-law went home today! He is getting around a lot better at home than he did at the nursing home!


Great news about your brother-in-law Goblin! Here's hoping he continues to improve. Oh and Zuul is pretty cute LOL!


----------



## debbie5

IT'S FREAKING COLD..38 degrees when I woke up!! I'm used to it being HOT in the Fall with our wacky weather. This is Fall like we used to have in the 60's & 70's. Maybe Al Gore fixed everything....


----------



## IMU

So, I get home yesterday after work and feel like I've be hit by a bus ... fever, aches and chills ... seems there are two options: the Flu or West Nile Virus ... I'm kinda leaning towards West Nile ... sounds more fun! Been almost 5 years since I've had flu like symptoms or really been "sick". Fun days ahead ...


----------



## debbie5

IMU- WNV can be like the flu, or it can be very bad..pls see a doc. My grandfather got meningitis-like symptoms from it & died. Granted, you are not 95, but you should still get evaluated. So sez Dr. Deb.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Wife comes out to the shop and tells me that she needs me to take her to Home Depot. I ask "for what" and she replies "you'll see" This is usually the point where I stab myself with a sharp object because I sense house repair type work. But i sucked it up and went along.
> 
> We get to home depot and she immediately heads down the aisle with furring strips. I'm wondering "WTH?" I follow and she gets 20 furring strips and loads them on a little rattle-wheel cart, then goes to where the rebar is at and gets 10 1 ft. pieces.
> 
> Then she comes up to me and says "Your cemetery fence needs to hurry up and get finished, plus you need to get the tombstones ready to put out.
> 
> I was floored, to say the least.


*sappy sigh* ah...love!


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, good to hear your BIL is doing so well.

Copchick, Viva Vacation!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bio, your wife is a keeper for sure

There have been 13 cases of West Nile in Maryland since the beginning of the year (including one fatality), 19 cases in 2011, and 23 in 2010. The virus first appeared in Maryland in a crow in Baltimore City in 1999. The majority of people who are infected don't develop noticeable symptoms. The ones who develop milder symptoms probably assume it's flu and never get checked for the virus.

We get a lot of mosquitos in our yard even though we are vigilant about dumping and refilling the bird baths daily, which are the biggest source of standing water in our yard. Apparently there is enough moisture in the plants and mulch to keep the mosquitos happy even if they can't lay eggs there. As many times as we've been bitten, it wouldn't surprise me if either one of us has the virus.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Yeah, she's a keeper. She doesn't want to help me build any of the stuff, though.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe you could buy her a tool belt. That might inspire her to help make things, especially if you tell her she looks hot when she tries it on Just don't make the mistake of saying "Women wearing tool belts look hot" because then she's going to ask who you were looking at:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I've tried that, Roxy. Didn't work. She likes "painting pretty things" to quote. But I believe that if she ever taps into her inner darkness, it will be very scary. No one can be that cheerful without having a truly dark side. It's just not possible.

Someday...


----------



## debbie5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I've tried that, Roxy. Didn't work. She likes "painting pretty things" to quote. But I believe that if she ever taps into her inner darkness, it will be very scary. No one can be that cheerful without having a truly dark side. It's just not possible.
> 
> Someday...


But, don't you have only one arm to work with right now? Play the pity card...LOL.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Nah, deb that'd never work. She knows I'll power through any pain that is less than an unintentional amputation. Maybe if I chopped off a finger...


----------



## PirateLady

Dr. Deb.... glad you agree with me...now the problem is getting him to go to the dr.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

West Nile being a viral infection, if that's what IMU's got and it's confirmed, pretty much all that is done is supportive care since the illness itself is not treatable (symptoms are, of course). Don't tell him I said that because he might expect you to wait on him hand and foot while he's "recovering":googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I went out to build some more fence panels earlier. Got 8 finished, and ran out of small wood screws. The only other wood screws that I have are 3 1/2 inches long. Guess I get to stop back by Home Depot on my way to a Dr. Appointment. Unless the mom and pop hardware store is open.


----------



## silentskream

what's a furring strip?


how am i gonna get our kitchen floors done in time to decorate for our halloween party?


----------



## Spooky1

Bio, maybe you can hire your wife as a creative consultant. 

Goblin, glad to hear the good news on the BIL.

IMU, go see a doc just to be sure.


West Nile symptoms (From Mayo Clinic website):

Mild infection signs and symptoms
About 20 percent of people develop a mild infection called West Nile fever. Common signs and symptoms of West Nile fever include:

Fever
Headache
Body aches
Fatigue
Skin rash (occasionally)
Swollen lymph glands (occasionally)
Eye pain (occasionally)

Serious infection signs and symptoms
In less than 1 percent of infected people, the virus causes a serious neurological infection. Such infection may include inflammation of the brain (encephalitis) or of the brain and surrounding membranes (meningoencephalitis). Serious infection may also include infection and inflammation of the membranes surrounding the brain and spinal cord (meningitis), inflammation of the spinal cord (West Nile poliomyelitis) and acute flaccid paralysis — a sudden weakness in your arms, legs or breathing muscles. Signs and symptoms of these diseases include:

High fever
Severe headache
Stiff neck
Disorientation or confusion
Stupor or coma
Tremors or muscle jerking
Lack of coordination
Convulsions
Pain
Partial paralysis or sudden weakness


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

A furring strip is a piece of 1" x 2" pine. They're great for lightweight projects.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I frequently suffer from lack of coordination, but I don't think I can blame it on West Nile fever.


----------



## debbie5

"acute flaccid paralysis "...tee hee hee...


----------



## debbie5

My mom & my oldest kid had WNV without anything more than lingering malaise. 
After my grandfather died from it, we were trying to figure out where the 'squitos came from, as there are no standing water sources near his house...I went over to his 20 foot tall pine tree & shook it at dusk, and a CLOUD of mosquitos went up in the air. They roost there during the day. It's only dangerous to the elderly, the very young & those who are immuno-compromised. However, keep in mind that not everyone realizes they are immuno-compromised...there are nasal sprays (Nasonex) that can reduced your ability fight fight off infection.

Now, turn your head & cough....


----------



## dead hawk

set up a camera system on my turtle tank same camera but with camo been slacking behind on school work but still getting Bs somehow and i am painting my shoes, why do i have to deal with people on the bus all touching my tail and saying its a fox tail ITS A RACCOON TAIL DILL WEED


----------



## dead hawk

since some people dont like to answer their skypes ( AQUARIUMREEF) i leave a song for that person


----------



## silentskream

*OFFICIAL "Come to CHAT" thread*

I couldn't find one, and i really did look.
so come on guys! it's spooky in here!

ok - well apparently we can't have one. my bad.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

debbie5 said:


> "acute flaccid paralysis "...tee hee hee...


heh. heh. flaccid. :smilevil:

I'm taking a flop-day from work tomorrow, just so I can get a handle on the office decorating thing, and to prepare for my son's 16th birthday on Saturday.


----------



## aquariumreef

dead hawk said:


> since some people dont like to answer their skypes ( AQUARIUMREEF) i leave a song for that person Laurent Cabasso Chopin: Scherzo n°1 en si mineur op. 20 - YouTube


Maybe I'm not replying because I have you blocked?

In other news, it's been raining for almost a week strait and some people are getting boated out of their houses. :googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide

The Texas ground beneath my feet feels so good to walk on


----------



## debbie5

Hubby & I cleaned up the bedroom today..we cleaned up the carpet underneath the bed, aka the DUST. OMG...I was sneezing & my eyes were watering! it was fine until we TOUCHED IT. Blechhhhh....


----------



## N. Fantom

OMG, i'm so excited! I get to give an haunt acting training demo thingy for my speech class!


----------



## aquariumreef

N. Fantom said:


> OMG, i'm so excited! I get to give an haunt acting training demo thingy for my speech class!


OMG sounds fun! 

Oh, I'm seeing a orchestra concert tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love concert orchestras. I miss playing in one, but I don't have time in my current work/church/theater schedule to add another regular rehearsal.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

All my big stuff is out in my front yard! I got a little irritated earlier, because Halloween is still so far away, and I'm running out of room in the shop, so I set it up in the front yard. Lights still need a bit of work, though.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Can't wait, Fall officially begins this Saturday and we're going on a zombie walk to kick it off! Went to the cider mill last weekend already and just spent the evening on the porch enjoying mulled wine with my wife. This is what we've all been waiting for, hope you all enjoy the season as much as we will!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Yeah, she's a keeper. She doesn't want to help me build any of the stuff, though.


LOL Sheesh - some people are a hard sell.......



Goblin said:


>


Yep - that's cats for ya!

YAY it's the weekend!!!!!!!!!!!! Friday night and what a quiet one it will be. Shane has gone to Melbourne to go to a Rugby Finals match - my daughter picked up free tickets so they will be enjoying themselves.

So I have wine, chocolate and pretzels.......


----------



## debbie5

My fav garage sale is going on today...the chick comes up here to her Dad's house & always has great vintage stuff and Ween stuff, as she has a school haunt in NJ. Can't wait. Saturday is a War of 1812 Muster & huge flea market. Cool.


----------



## PirateLady

Well IMU decided it's time to go to the dr. He got up this morning feeling worse,,, so we are off to the dr in a few....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hope all goes well for him, PL, and it's nothing as exotic as West Nile, even though he considers that more interesting.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday Everyone!

Hey PirateLady - I'm glad to hear that IMU is going to the doctors.

Having our Pokeno tomorrow. Celebrating the changes in season with the ladies.


----------



## debbie5

P.L. - glad to hear he's going! Most men won't go to the doc til they are almost comatose, and then we worry about them...sending good vibes for fast healing and for a patient nurse. 

Celebrex is the bomb for pain...not sure if I can take too many nights of it making me pretty crazy mentally & making me twitch. Dunno if it's a side effect or just me getting used to the med, but last night was pretty scary. Took about 3 hours for it to wear off enough so I could sleep. The brain is a weird thing.....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Deb, my doc told me that if it caused muscle twitches or tension, to give her a call. It made me itch like crazy for 3-4 days, though.


----------



## PirateLady

Well they decided he doesn't have the flu. He does have a viral infection of some kind. He was told to get plenty of rest, drink fluids and take tylenol. If it gets worse go to the hospital. They took bloodwork and are going to check for West Nile Virus and will know the results on Monday. He gets a week's vacation although I am sure he would rather be at work the way he feels. Thanks everyone for you thoughts and prayers


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

PL: Glad to hear that he's going to be okay!

It seems that I've been robbed. I went to dig out some creepy cloth to put on the cemetery fence, and I've lost about $10 worth of clearance creepy cloth ($.50 a package). Good news is the bandit didn't get my spider webbing, so the day wasn't a total loss. I am missing a few masks though, so there won't be as many creatures as usual out this year.


----------



## debbie5

Bio- where do you store your stuff? My pumpkin patch??


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

In my back yard under a carport that I built walls on. Funny thing is that my lights were stored in the same box, or so I thought. All the lights were left alone, but my clearance stuff had been gone through.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Maybe they were only stealing stuff they could afford.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm not sure if it was stolen, or just lost, lol


----------



## Haunted Spider

My wife is really getting into Halloween this year. She has gone out shopping with me and wants to get lots of stuff to decorate up the inside of the house for our party. I have finally brought her to the dark side. 

Best of all, we are going to demo out a room this winter, for a future Nursery. It happens to be just off the living room and you have to go through it to get to the bathroom so it will be seen. Since we are demoing the room, I get permission to knock a whole in the plaster and lath, and put in witch legs and a broom like a crash just occured. My neighbors are going to think we are nuts with actually tearing a hole on our wall. haha


----------



## Death's Door

Hey PirateLady - thanx for the update about IMU

Bio - I think you just may have misplaced your stuff (Hoping)

Spiderclimber - glad to hear that your better half is enjoying the Halloween preparation too.


----------



## Goblin

Went to Walmart today and found a copy of Abbott & Costello meet Frankenstein for 7.50.
Saw some Halloween stuff I'm planning to get. One's a mini strobe light for my cemetery. 
It's just 4.95. Then found a big hanging ghoul at Family Dollar. It's over 5ft tall....a skull in 
a white shroud with spiders on it. Looks great. I figured it would be between fifteen and 
twenty dollars but they only wanted 5.00 for it! They have the small hanging reapers for a 
dollar again this year. Walmart has some nice medium sized skeletons and Reapers for 9.95!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

aquariumreef said:


> Maybe I'm not replying because I have you blocked?
> 
> In other news, it's been raining for almost a week strait and some people are getting boated out of their houses. :googly:





dead hawk said:


> Perhaps that is why but i dont know why you haz me blocked since i have done nothing to you


And next on Jerry Springer, Haunters edition.......:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Spidey: Congrats on the successful turning of your mate to the Dark Side! I'm drinking a big tall glass of Diet Coke in your honor! :lolkin:

Ok, I've wasted more then enough time in front of the computer...time to get some props finished!


----------



## Copchick

Some of you may or may not have seen, we had a major incident in our city today. It made national news. Hostage in an office building down town. I am so proud of our officers. Everything went very well, no one got hurt, and the bad guy is in custody. From the negotiators and swat officers to the officers first on scene, to the radio dispatcher, everyone did a fantastic job! This is what we train for and fortunately for all it ended well. It's a good day.


----------



## Bone Dancer

The nights are staying cool now. I figure one more time of mowing the lawn will do it for the season. When thats done I can start moving out the grave yard and fence.


----------



## Headless

Dark Angel 27 said:


> And next on Jerry Springer, Haunters edition.......:googly:


And as with Jerry Springer - interest is at -100...... LOL



Copchick said:


> Some of you may or may not have seen, we had a major incident in our city today. It made national news. Hostage in an office building down town. I am so proud of our officers. Everything went very well, no one got hurt, and the bad guy is in custody. From the negotiators and swat officers to the officers first on scene, to the radio dispatcher, everyone did a fantastic job! This is what we train for and fortunately for all it ended well. It's a good day.


Now that IS great news.

Saturday morning... better get to it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

AR/DH, whatever your issues are, please kindly keep them a private matter or take it to Facebook. You both are capable of making good contributions to the community here and I'm sure it would be appreciated if you kept your focus on doing so.


----------



## randomr8

Watching Sleepy Hallow with Jonny Depp and asking my family to help plan out this years haunt. It's a good Friday!


----------



## randomr8

Copchick said:


> Some of you may or may not have seen, we had a major incident in our city today. It made national news. Hostage in an office building down town. I am so proud of our officers. Everything went very well, no one got hurt, and the bad guy is in custody. From the negotiators and swat officers to the officers first on scene, to the radio dispatcher, everyone did a fantastic job! This is what we train for and fortunately for all it ended well. It's a good day.


Looks like y'all were dealing with a crazy person. God bless ya!


----------



## debbie5

Copchick, I was thinking of ya the whole time. I'm glad everything worked itself out.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Glad things turned out okay, CC! I was watching that on the news at work.


----------



## Spooky1

Copchick, Glad the situation turned out well for the Pittsburgh PD.


----------



## Evil Queen

I bought the WWW at Spirit tonight. She will definitely be staying up all year.


----------



## aquariumreef

I have a headache and leg cramps. :l


----------



## Draik41895




----------



## aquariumreef

Updated version!

__
https://soundcloud.com/seantel%2Fsanguine-sleeps-again-1


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

Only **FIVE WEEKENDS**...til Halloween!!


----------



## randomr8

Ashburn Farms community yardsale looks like 70 odd houses participating. (Hopefully some are REALLY odd) Woot!


----------



## randomr8

A Happy Saturday morning to you cat video.


----------



## Copchick

:smilekin::smilekin: *Happy First Day Of Fall Everyone!! :jol::jol:*

There was a light rain this morning but has been done for a couple hours. The dog and I went for a walk this morning and it smells so wonderful outside! The leaves are just beginning to start their show. I got my cornstalks yesterday so I'm planning to do my porch and my archway today.


----------



## debbie5

I just got a livingsocial deal that says I can buy tickets to a hayride and "20 pounds of pumpkins, donuts and cider." WHOO HOO! BRING ON THE DONUTS!!

LOL...I called the farm & told them they might want to re-write it...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hehehe! yes, its officially my favorite season! Now if the weather would cool down a little more!


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, I missed the news yesterday so did not know about the Hostage incident till I read your post. Glad all went well. I often think we take our police departments for granted and do not think about how every time you put on a uniform your life could be on the line. I am thankful there are people like you who are willing to stand the line for the rest of us.


----------



## Hairazor

Draik, your video clip gets a big thumbs up from me!!


----------



## Hairazor

Aquariumreef, how long will your Sanguine Sleeps Again piece be when it is finished?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I've encountered my first vandalism of the season. Heard a loud bang and looked outside. Both columns and the arch laid out on the ground, one side of a column separated, three fence panels knocked over, and a busted flood light. I'm putting up a camera tonight.


----------



## aquariumreef

Hairazor said:


> Aquariumreef, how long will your Sanguine Sleeps Again piece be when it is finished?


Umm, just under 10 minutes, approximately.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


>


Funny as hell, Draik The perfect teaser trailer for your upcoming movie project.



aquariumreef said:


> Updated version!
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/seantel%2Fsanguine-sleeps-again-1


You've been busy This has an interesting mix of sounds that are reminiscent of Phantom of the Opera, classic horror movie, and a touch of Gershwin in the last piano riffs.


----------



## Spooky1

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Well, I've encountered my first vandalism of the season. Heard a loud bang and looked outside. Both columns and the arch laid out on the ground, one side of a column separated, three fence panels knocked over, and a busted flood light. I'm putting up a camera tonight.


Bio, that sucks. Why would someone damage a piece of art like that? Have you had problems with vandals in the past?


----------



## Hairazor

Bio, how awful!! Hope it is all repairable.


----------



## aquariumreef

And not even all of them.


----------



## Hairazor

AR, nomnomnom!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bio, so sorry to hear about the vandalism. That can really put a dent in your holiday spirit


And for some strange reason, I'm craving freshly baked chocolate chip cookies


----------



## randomr8

Bio, auto fire paint ball guns. God that sucks. Love the cookie porn.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Never really had a problem with vandals in the past. I don't plan to have problems with them here. I just got home early from work, and I am about to go outside and put up a camera. I reinforced the bottoms of the columns this morning with 1 inch plywood screwed into place and rebar driven into the ground, plus about a half dozen cement blocks each, but I think the camera will be a good deterrent as well. I also have to enclose our front porch to look like a mausoleum. Pics for that will be forthcoming.


----------



## Copchick

BioHC - I feel so bad for you. I hope you can repair the damage and it doesn't get you down. If you catch them, they will definately regret it!


----------



## debbie5

Cookies...why did he have to put up a pic of COOKIES!!?? (cries hot tears of lust and longing).....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I fixed the worst of the damage this morning. One of the side panels had separated from the frame. I painted on a little glidden gripper and put a few temp screws through the panel, screwing it back to the frame. the gripper set up while I was at work, and now I just need to touch up a few small places. 

Cameras are up and running, and I can see my whole yard from my computer desk.Wonder how hard it would be to use some of the random crap I have in the shop to make a PA system? LOL


----------



## aquariumreef

If it's any consolation, you all are free to visit me and I'll make you cookies then! 

I have dough rising right now, though.


----------



## scareme

Sorry to hear about the vandalism Bio, but it sounds you've got a handle on it. I've been crazy busy with trying to get ready for the craft show. For all this work I'd better sell something. First day of fall and it got up to 94 degrees. Feels more like summer.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Just finished re-vamping 15 Dollar Tree tombstones that I'm going to use as fillers for this year's haunt. I have to say that they look pretty good for some junk I bought at a buck apiece.


----------



## debbie5

Heads up: I just got a huge box of Otter Pops (freeze-pops in the long plastic tube) half price at Rite Aide drugstore....$2.50 for (I think it's) 200 pops. You do the math. Cheapest treat out there. A word to the wise- you have to hand them out when frozen, or ToTers have no idea what they are, plus, if you try to cut them apart when not frozen, you sometimes nick the floppy plastic & they will leak.

I think I dated that guy in college: Nick, the Floppy Plastic...


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> I think I dated that guy in college: Nick, the Floppy Plastic...


 EWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> I think I dated that guy in college: Nick, the Floppy Plastic...


OMG.......Bwahahahahahaha!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Damn, my lungs are burning! First by accidentally inhaling burning plastic fumes and next my niece has lice and had to use the Tea Tree Oil. Ugh, my lungs will never be the same!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Well, I've encountered my first vandalism of the season. Heard a loud bang and looked outside. Both columns and the arch laid out on the ground, one side of a column separated, three fence panels knocked over, and a busted flood light. I'm putting up a camera tonight.


Damn Bio - I hope that's the last of it for the year. Why do people have to ruin things for others by just being stupid. It's a pet hate of mine.

Toooooo Cute Goblin.

Well - another weekend over but I'm pleased that we have made some good progress on the haunt. I have partially set up my two store fronts, discovered I needed some extra things which have now been ebayed!!!!! I made my wicked mushroom... Will upload some photos of him shortly. I have a few additional ideas for things to make, but at least I can see the light at the end of the tunnel now. Phew..........

MORE RAIN here today. We've had a couple of torrential downpours and in between the sun has shone. Aghhhhhh I hate Spring weather. So unpredictable.

That four letter word - WORK - tomorrow...... Whoever decided we should work 5 days and only have 2 off - should have been shot at birth!!!!!!!


----------



## Headless

Oh and by the way - if anyone is looking for something a bit "up beat" for some music for Halloween - go visit Shane's Sound Cloud page and have a listen to a piece called "Yeah Whatever".....

__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## debbie5

Hubby has some type of man PMS and has been cleaning like a banshee...not that I'm complaining....
Fall is truly here! Temps are cooling off: mid 60's all week, leaves are changing. I was hoping for some more swimming in my buddy's outdoor poolm, but that ain't gonna happen. This is Fall like we used to have- not the 90 degree freak temps like we've had in recent years. I hope we have a super snowy winter to make up for last year's NO SNOW.


----------



## Gorylovescene

Bio- I'm sorry to hear about your yard vandals. I hope that is the end of the stupidity you'll have to deal with for the season.

My new house is right on the corner by a bus stop. Every weekday morning a bunch of middle school-high school children (brats, the lot of them) wait by my yard, which doesn't have a fence. I am terrified to put any of my stuff up this year, because I KNOW those jerks will break something I worked hard on. They can't leave things alone when there isn't even anything enticing to ruin. I think maybe I need to hire a big scary looking dude weekdays from 7AM-9AM to discourage trespassing.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Deb suggested landmines to me, gorylovescene.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*Good Morning!*


----------



## Hairazor

DarkAngel, looks like that pup needs his caffeine


----------



## Gorylovescene

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Deb suggested landmines to me, gorylovescene.


That would be excellent, and the carnage would only add to the atmosphere. Of course a less macabre sprinkler system might work as well.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Two little kids on bicycles keep riding past our house yelling "Happy Halloween!" Wife is mortified that we are "that" house. I'm loving every minute of it!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Congrates on being "that house" Bio. You can tell the wife that once you get the title you never lose it.

Also, once the kids get to know you, you become the "Halloween people of that house". Its a year around title and the kids will point you out when ever they see you in public. Your wife will be soooo proud of you.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Bio on being "That House".


----------



## Copchick

It's great to be known as "That House"! Congrats BioHC!


----------



## aquariumreef

As of this morning, I've officially lost 10lbs, now 139.4!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Another title you can go for is being the "Halloween person" at your local local store. (hardware, lumber yard, craft store, ect.)
This title will help you get broken stuff out of the back room or dumpster and sometimes even a discount. Just remember how many days til Halloween. They get a kick out of the fact that you know that. I have that title at my local ACE hardware. When I come in looking a bit stressed they enjoy asking if I am ready yet. Its all in fun. I been thinking I may make them a decoration for the store. But not until next year, to busy now, I am not ready yet.


----------



## debbie5

I'm tired. Can I go to bed now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, you may, Deb

Spooky1 and I spent a chunk of this lovely fall day painting our front door and porch. I love our front planting beds, but when you have to paint porch railings near a seven foot tall golden mop cypress, you feel as if you are doing penance for something bad you did.


----------



## randomr8

I'm running a fogger thru the front windows just cause. Love fog in the house.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hairazor said:


> DarkAngel, looks like that pup needs his caffeine


I know right? I just get such a kick out of that picture!


----------



## aquariumreef

Today I took a leap of faith and came out to my mom.

Life is so much simpler now that I'm not keeping any secrets. Even though she thought I was a pedophile for a second.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Bone Dancer said:


> Another title you can go for is being the "Halloween person" at your local local store. (hardware, lumber yard, craft store, ect.)
> This title will help you get broken stuff out of the back room or dumpster and sometimes even a discount. Just remember how many days til Halloween. They get a kick out of the fact that you know that. I have that title at my local ACE hardware. When I come in looking a bit stressed they enjoy asking if I am ready yet. Its all in fun. I been thinking I may make them a decoration for the store. But not until next year, to busy now, I am not ready yet.


I'm close to having that one. I do get discounts at the Mom & Pop place. Just waiting for them to bestow it at the Home Depot.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## dead hawk

aquariumreef said:


> Today I took a leap of faith and came out to my mom.
> 
> Life is so much simpler now that I'm not keeping any secrets. Even though she thought I was a pedophile for a second.


VERY PROUD OF YOU SEAN, im glad you finally did it no mas secrets


----------



## dead hawk

Learned that i shouldent care about what people think about me and i can say and do as i please so i am no SELF AWARE, and to celebrate i am singing aha take on me in my best voice


----------



## debbie5

Life is better when you live life as YOU. No lies, no bullsh*t...well,unless you tell Grandma she looks great...white lies don't count. Rock on, brothers.


----------



## Headless

Bone Dancer said:


> Another title you can go for is being the "Halloween person" at your local local store. (hardware, lumber yard, craft store, ect.)
> This title will help you get broken stuff out of the back room or dumpster and sometimes even a discount. Just remember how many days til Halloween. They get a kick out of the fact that you know that. I have that title at my local ACE hardware. When I come in looking a bit stressed they enjoy asking if I am ready yet. Its all in fun. I been thinking I may make them a decoration for the store. But not until next year, to busy now, I am not ready yet.


Well I can tick that one off the list. Every time I go in there now the guys ask "What are you building now?"



Goblin said:


>


Yep - cats - staff...........


----------



## debbie5

Mornin' (tipping hat).


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Good morning to you. (slight bow from the waist)


----------



## randomr8

The halloween Season: It's always a lovely reminder of how good and bad physical labor can make you feel.


----------



## Bone Dancer

It was 28 degrees this morning. Brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Evil Queen

Congratulations AR, it takes a lot of courage and trust to come out to a parent. I'm proud of you. (((Hugs from a proud mom of a gay son.)))


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good for you, AR (high five from aunt of gay nephew).


----------



## retrodoll2012

aquariumreef said:


> Today I took a leap of faith and came out to my mom.


Congratulation honey!! Super proud of you. I have so many friends that are gay and it takes a lot of courage. Much love


----------



## Hauntiholik

September 24th is....
* National Cherries Jubilee Day

* National Punctuation Day

* Family Day - A Day to Eat Dinner with Your Children

* National Bluebird of Happiness Day


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Bio - sorry to hear about your vandalism and am glad that you took steps to prevent further issues.

Gory - I have the same issue because the school kids go past my house to go to high school. I usually keep props/decorations limited to the porch until Halloween.

AR -Very proud of you in your decision. Great job!!!

Had a great Saturday at Pokeno with the ladies. Kinda warm that day until the storms hit Saturday night. Woke up Sunday to fall temps and started to take the pool down. Hung outside with Jakey Bonz and then watched a few horror movies while putting up the halloween curtains in the dining room and kitchen.


----------



## silentskream

MIRRORS


----------



## Jaybo




----------



## debbie5

AR- good for you hun! keepin it real.


----------



## Lord Homicide

I'm so sad that I'm leaving Texas tomorrow


----------



## N. Fantom

Wohooo!!!!!!!!!!!! I got my station assignment for the haunted trail! Zombie sawmill here i come!


----------



## MommaMoose

So my husband has been out of town since Saturday afternoon and I have not gotten ANYTHING done that I wanted to do. I have been so busy taking care of other things for other people that prop building and sewing are just sitting there waiting. Maybe I can get the laundry taken care of tonight so that I can at least get a tombstone painted tomorrow before I head to the airport to pick him up.


----------



## aquariumreef

Thanks everyone!


----------



## aquariumreef

Everything seems to be falling in place perfectly recently, feels great to be here! Free hugs for everyone!


----------



## debbie5

Just curious: do you peeps have a certain date that you turn the heat on to your house? It's so cold...I keep cooking in the morning to heat up the house....brrrrrr.


----------



## Goblin

Watched HSN's Halloween Haunted house from 2-4 am. They had some pretty
nice stuff......wish I could afford it! According to what they said, they're gonna
do again today at 10 am.....6pm......and 10pm.

Cold tonight! It's in the low 50's! Had to close the windows!


----------



## Copchick

debbie5 said:


> Just curious: do you peeps have a certain date that you turn the heat on to your house? It's so cold...I keep cooking in the morning to heat up the house....brrrrrr.


It had gone down into the 40's a couple nights ago and I broke down and put the furnace on to get the chill out of the house and turned it off in the morning. Now if I get too chilled in the evening, I'll turn it on for a cycle and turn it back off.


----------



## Headless

How ironic - today was warm and we let our fire go out for the first time in quite a while. A little chilly tonight though so it's been re-lit but I couldn't help but smile at the thought of some warm weather finally.


----------



## Headless

Wasn't feeling too well today so didn't go into work. Had a quiet day at home but played around with a pair of bookends made from timber and a couple of little skeletons. Came up quite well but photos will have to wait until the weekend.


----------



## Copchick

Who you kidding? You stayed home to work on props! Hope you feel better Headless!


----------



## silentskream

trying to establish a supply list for my trip to the hardware store this afternoon..

i'm thinking about trying my first pass at making celluclay *nervous* so i gotta get stuff for that..
plus i need at least a sheet of foam.. maybe 2.
should i go ahead and get paint? i guess so.. 
and rebar - i need at least 6 bars..


hmm..


----------



## debbie5

The Grrrrr-rage full of props is calling to me....so many Bluckies to glue, so little time....


----------



## silentskream

that reminds me. I need more skeletons.


----------



## debbie5

silentskream said:


> that reminds me. I need more skeletons.


you can never have too many skellies!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Going to the doc this morning to have the blood checked.
But on the bright side I can also go to Home Depot, The dollar tree, and Goodwill. 
So it's not a total lose.

Your right Deb, we all need more skeletons. How I got by with just one all those years I will never know.


----------



## debbie5

SO excited! I received my "witch's dress" in the mail just now. It fits like a dream and feels amazing...the fabric is so soft & comfy. I look like a well dressed plush woman, not some blubby slob. It's nice to feel pretty!


----------



## aquariumreef

Congrats Debbibbie! 

Please, make sure they see that leg growing out of your side, BD! 

And... I have sourdough for my sourdough-blueberry-vanilla rolls for class tomarrow!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I don't really have a lot of thoughts today...but that I got my first letter from my younger brother Chris who's in Basic Training for the Army. He's going through that whole 'Tear them down to Build them up phase.'

I think it's also hit me that there's every possibility that he'll be sent to Afghanistan once he graduates. He's infantry and could be put on the front lines. *sigh* yeah...its really hit me.


----------



## craigfly06

debbie5 said:


> Just curious: do you peeps have a certain date that you turn the heat on to your house? It's so cold...I keep cooking in the morning to heat up the house....brrrrrr.


I just turned my heat on this weekend, it is cold up here!!!


----------



## Spooky1

silentskream said:


> trying to establish a supply list for my trip to the hardware store this afternoon..
> 
> i'm thinking about trying my first pass at making celluclay *nervous* so i gotta get stuff for that..
> plus i need at least a sheet of foam.. maybe 2.
> should i go ahead and get paint? i guess so..
> and rebar - i need at least 6 bars..
> 
> hmm..


Also make sure to check on the Oops paint at the hardware store. We often find good gray oops paint at $1 a quart or $5 for a gallon that can be used for tombstones.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

DA, I'm not gonna lie to you. At some point in his military career, your brother will probably have to go somewhere like Iraq or Afghanistan. But he will be finished with training well before then, and assigned to a permanent party unit. He runs a higher risk of deployment if he is Reserve or National Guard, though, because they are trying to transition out most of the active duty units now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Went to the dentist this morning for the annual checkup, had a pleasant chat about pets with the technician when she wasn't sticking sharp implements in my mouth, and then talked about Halloween and steampunk with the dentist. She enjoys Halloween and is thinking about trying out a steampunk costume this year.

The tech also gave me a heads up and rave review about a haunt in Maryland called Bennett's Curse:

http://www.bennettscurse.com/

Just goes to show, you can find Halloween enthusiasts in the least likely places


----------



## silentskream

Spooky1 said:


> Also make sure to check on the Oops paint at the hardware store. We often find good gray oops paint at $1 a quart or $5 for a gallon that can be used for tombstones.


Thanks!! i will check!

does anybody know of a reliable way to store celluclay so that it doesn't dry up?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

BioHazardCustoms said:


> DA, I'm not gonna lie to you. At some point in his military career, your brother will probably have to go somewhere like Iraq or Afghanistan. But he will be finished with training well before then, and assigned to a permanent party unit. He runs a higher risk of deployment if he is Reserve or National Guard, though, because they are trying to transition out most of the active duty units now.


Yeah I know, but it didn't really hit me till now. I got his letter and reading about how brutal the training is, and then it just hit me upside the head. Anything could happen. It was unsettling to hear of how many men had tried to quit or even commit suicide. Part of me wants to protect him, the other part of me knows that the training could save his life one day. It's really hard to just sit back and not be able to anything more then writing to him. Is it selfish of me to hope that he doesn't get deployed?


----------



## silentskream

hooray! i DID find some OOPS paints - one was one o those new small "tester" size cans of a greeny tan color, and the other was actually an "antiquing glaze" thanks for the suggestion!

I didn't buy any full size cans of paint because i wasn't sure what to get..
they did have some dark brown OOPS deck stains in the big 5gal buckets. regular price was $120, but marked down to $60.. 
I wasn't sure what to get because i've got some foam to paint and then i bought stuff to make some celluclay.. 
so I think I need latex for one and oil based for the other?

also - is it just me or has foam sheeting gotten WAY pricier in the last couple years.. i coulda sworn 5-6 years ago it was $7/sheet for the thick stuff, now it's $23!


----------



## Copchick

Dark Angel - You're not selfish at all! It's hard when someone you love is in the military when they have to be deployed. He may need his sister some day to vent to about his experiences and need your support. It doesn't make it any easier knowing that he will be well trained. I know you're proud of him. It takes guts to go into the service. Thank him for me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

silentskream said:


> I wasn't sure what to get because i've got some foam to paint and then i bought stuff to make some celluclay..
> so I think I need latex for one and oil based for the other?!


Stick to latex paint, silent. Cleanup is so much easier.


----------



## Hauntiholik

September 25th is....

* National Comic Book Day

* National One Hit Wonder Day

* Yom Kippur begins at sundown


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my favorite one hit wonder songs from the '70s - Brother Louie:


----------



## Spooky1

We've passed 1,500 active members.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

RoxyBlue said:


> One of my favorite one hit wonder songs from the '70s - Brother Louie


Wow that takes me back! I haven't thought about that song in ages. I recall that getting a lot of play on the radio for a summer or two. Love those outfits in the video. Had a cousin or two that wore the platforms and the shiny bell-bottoms!!!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Hauntiholik said:


> September 25th is....
> 
> * National Comic Book Day
> 
> * National One Hit Wonder Day
> 
> * Yom Kippur begins at sundown


Yea Comic Books!


----------



## Copchick

I heard something outside this evening, kinda like a yipping and growling noise. Here's what I discovered.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

HA! I love it!


----------



## Evil Andrew

RoxyBlue said:


> One of my favorite one hit wonder songs from the '70s - Brother Louie:
> 
> Stories - Brother Louie - YouTube


OMG ! I still have that same guitar ! Gibson "The Paul" - solid walnut body - mine is a 1978. It was my first new electric guitar. I traded my Fender Stratocaster plus $200 for it. It still plays great and has an amazing sound.


----------



## Draik41895

My grandmas home! the removed all of the infected area, gave here a big skin graft and now shes home. She's got about a month of recovery time, and a nurse coming by every other day. She's had an amazing recovery. 

Other than that, Sorry I havent been on here much.


----------



## Spooky1

Draik, glad to hear your grandma's home and on the road to recovery.


----------



## MommaMoose

So great to hear that she is doing well Draik!


----------



## Hairazor

Draik, so glad your Grandmother is doing so well.

Copchick, your growler is too cool!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Snow in Colorado today !


----------



## scareme

Draik, glad to hear your Grandma is doing better. 
Copchick, did someone leave that for you? How nice is that? 
We are suppose to get some bad storms tonight. So far just a lot of noise, with just a little bit of rain.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LOL, Goblin, I think that attorney has visited our prison a few times.


----------



## debbie5

Oppa Gangnam style.


----------



## randomr8

Hairazor said:


> Draik, so glad your Grandmother is doing so well.
> 
> Copchick, your growler is too cool!


Draik, Ditto!

Hairazor - you wrote growler and I thought "beer?"

Unpacking Halloween yesterday was like Christmas - I'd forgotten that I'd actually did the the after sales. Target and Spirit were good to me last year.


----------



## silentskream

tryingto decide what to do on my lunch break - chop up some PVC? make faces?
Hubby is making me wait til weekend to work on the reaper with him  
I should really start looking at fabric... but i am SOO not in the mood for shopping.

I am kicking myself for not picking up the styro panels yesterday.. sometimes i'm too frugal for my own good.


----------



## Hauntiholik

September 26th is....

* Johnny Appleseed Day

* National Pancake Day

* See You at the Pole - not that kind of pole! Get your mind out of the gutter and get to the flag pole.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

mmmmm...... Apple Pancakes!


----------



## debbie5

Ever have so much to do that it just kinda overwhelms your mind & you just wanna sit and hide in a nice dark closet? Yeah...today's that kind of a day.


----------



## MrGrimm

debbie5 said:


> Ever have so much to do that it just kinda overwhelms your mind & you just wanna sit and hide in a nice dark closet? Yeah...today's that kind of a day.


Oh! That was YOU in there?!?! That's MY spot!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Your posts are always so uplifting! Now, I must get my behind in gear and get those damn, hot glue sticks! *sigh* and yeah, Since the Spirit store is on my way.....there is that really cute guy that works there...yep...I've got excuses to go visit the store.....:googly: wonder if they have more of those latex bats in stock yet.....*sneaks off*


----------



## debbie5

OK....following DA's lead, I come out of my closet cave, & will dig out the 8 page application to re-enroll my kids for health insurance and try to plow though it without screaming.....


----------



## silentskream

*sigh* ok, i'll follow suit too..
time to hook up the printer and print out some printables, then i'm gonna see about chopping up some PVC.
AND CLEAN THE KITCHEN!

time to accomplish things.


----------



## Bone Dancer

THANKKKK YOU, it was way to crowded in here with all of you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So happy to hear your grandmother is on the road to recovery, Draik

Copchick, I love that growler. He looks like the illegitimate result of a tryst between a garden gnome and a gargoyle


----------



## Spooky1

Had my first Halloween nightmare last night. Dreamed the sun was setting on Halloween evening, I opened the front door and had almost nothing set up.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Spooky, was that your first Halloween Nightmare ever, or just for the season? I've had similar ones about sleeping through Halloween! LOL


----------



## debbie5

chunk of my tooth just broke off.....%$#@.


----------



## Hauntiholik

They tranquilized a roaming bear about a mile from my work.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Haunti, you have to stop letting your pets out of the yard. There are leash laws, you know.


----------



## debbie5

Umm..I think there are forum rules against posting pics of your bear bottom.


----------



## Hauntiholik

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Haunti, you have to stop letting your pets out of the yard. There are leash laws, you know.


But the pets like to go "walkies" by themselves


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

That's a pretty cool shot. Not sure how I would react to a mountain lion (or whatever type of big cat that is) on my back porch.


----------



## Copchick

Just looking out the window. The leaves are changing really fast in the trees around my house. Next two weeks I'll be at the range with the recuits. The range is surrounded by trees. Should look beautiful (even for a shooting range)! I'll take that opportunity to harvest some Virginia Creeper vines for my porch railings.

@ Haunti - Awesome pics!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Notice how the cat is completely unruffled about the fact there is a mountain lion on his porch:jol:


----------



## silentskream

ughh.. not getting anything done today.
my printer is out of ink.
i'm hungry.
this house is a disaster, but i can't put anything where it goes.
SO IRRITATED.

*hunts for food*


----------



## MommaMoose

Woohoo! My husband asked me last night if I was going to decorate any more of the inside for Halloween because it looks a little barren. (Only have 2 snowglobes out right now) He said that he thought for sure I would have had the inside done before he got back from D.C. No wonder I love this man.


----------



## silentskream

hmm... i suppose it's impractical to take celluclay and cardboard with me on my business trip next week..

what kinds o things can i get done on an 8 hour plane ride?


----------



## RoxyBlue

silentskream said:


> ughh.. not getting anything done today.


The fact that you are here probably has something to do with that...:googly::jol:


----------



## silentskream

partially true.. but i'm pretty sure i wouldn't be getting things done either way. lol


----------



## Spooky1

The domestic cat seems pretty calm about the cougar.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Spooky1 said:


> The domestic cat seems pretty calm about the cougar.


:jol:That is a pretty dang big domestic cat! (apparently tough..too)


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Sipping on a Candy Corn Martini before dinner. Doubt I'll get much done this evening ... maybe I'll just sketch a couple things out.


----------



## silentskream

that sounds delicious! except i don't like candy corn..

i wonder what sort of tasty beverage i have in the hizzle...


----------



## aquariumreef

Spooky1 said:


> The domestic cat seems pretty calm about the cougar.


But that's not a old lady... :googly:

Some people really don't know how to follow instructions and use the time to practice. Annoying to be a group leader and put in 2 hours to arrange something for your group, only for them to not practice it at all. 

Edit: Grrrr, people shouldn't comment on my weight. EVER.


----------



## PirateLady

UPDATE! IMU does not have West Nile Virus.....he does have one of the million viral infections in the world. Nothing to treat it with but rest and tylenol....He is doing better just still really weak and tired. In other news....I have the same thing ....mine was not as devastating as IMU.... but we both have been out of work since Friday and will go back to work on Monday. The only good thing is we both have lost some weight...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

where does all my time go???


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> But that's not a old lady... :googly:
> 
> Some people really don't know how to follow instructions and use the time to practice. Annoying to be a group leader and put in 2 hours to arrange something for your group, only for them to not practice it at all.


That's the bane of every director's life - folks who don't practice. Of course, I must in all honesty say that I hate practicing, but I became a good sight reader to make up for it, which means most of the time no one can tell I didn't practice

PL and IMU, take care of yourselves and nice to know you're looking on the bright side about the weight thing. Silver lining in every cloud, I always say


----------



## debbie5

Get better fast PL & IMU! Sending virtual chicken soup your way!~


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Doing my first attempt at theater flats to enclose our front porch and make it look like a mausoleum. I am not a fan of these flimsy things, but space is a premium on our front porch, so I have to build something that is thin and lightweight.


----------



## scareme

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Your posts are always so uplifting! Now, I must get my behind in gear and get those damn, hot glue sticks! *sigh* and yeah, Since the Spirit store is on my way.....there is that really cute guy that works there...yep...I've got excuses to go visit the store.....:googly: wonder if they have more of those latex bats in stock yet.....*sneaks off*


Does that mean you got the glue gun fixed that your dog chewed up?



Hauntiholik said:


> They tranquilized a roaming bear about a mile from my work.


Bears scare the crap out of me. When we lived in Michigan, we used to get bear sightings when there was a bear on base. Then we couldn't let the kids play outside.



PirateLady said:


> UPDATE! IMU does not have West Nile Virus.....he does have one of the million viral infections in the world. Nothing to treat it with but rest and tylenol....He is doing better just still really weak and tired. In other news....I have the same thing ....mine was not as devastating as IMU.... but we both have been out of work since Friday and will go back to work on Monday. The only good thing is we both have lost some weight...


I hope you are both feeling better soon. I'm glad to hear it is not West Nile Virus. Nine deaths so far this year in Oklahoma. Over 60 cases reported. You two take it easy. That is not the way you want to loose weight.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> Does that mean you got the glue gun fixed that your dog chewed up?


sadly no, I had to get a new one. Ugh...I didn't have enough for the glue sticks, I'm having to substiue Rubber cement for the glue sticks. I'll have them soon enough, just as soon as I get paid!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So apparently my former business partner realized that he doesn't want to keep up with the website we had built to help us market some of the simple props we were building, because he emailed me the log in information. I'd still rather have the tools and material that were taken when he disappeared, but I'm still happy to have the website back under my control. It means less work for me when I get ready to build next year's haunt and start advertising it.


----------



## aquariumreef

<3


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm still tired


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Here's a cooking question for all you chefs out there ...

How long am I supposed to keep leftovers in the refrigerator before throwing it out?


----------



## Pumpkin5

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Here's a cooking question for all you chefs out there ...
> 
> How long am I supposed to keep leftovers in the refrigerator before throwing it out?


:jol:Until it's fuzzy?


----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> Who you kidding? You stayed home to work on props! Hope you feel better Headless!


LMAO - SPRUNG!!!!! Feeling much better thankfully - one of those ugly 24 hour things.



Dark Angel 27 said:


> ..... *sigh* yeah...its really hit me.





Dark Angel 27 said:


> .... Is it selfish of me to hope that he doesn't get deployed?


Feeling for you DA. That would be tough for any family member. And no - I would think that would be kind of normal.



Copchick said:


> I heard something outside this evening, kinda like a yipping and growling noise. Here's what I discovered.......


Oh he's kinda cute!



Draik41895 said:


> My grandmas home! .....


That's awesome news Draik!



debbie5 said:


> chunk of my tooth just broke off.....%$#@.


OWWWWWWWW



debbie5 said:


> Umm..I think there are forum rules against posting pics of your bear bottom.


LMAO - Debbie that gave me a good laugh.



PirateLady said:


> UPDATE! IMU does not have West Nile Virus.....


Great news PL. Take care you two!



BioHazardCustoms said:


> So apparently my former business partner realized that he doesn't want to keep up with the website we had built to help us market some of the simple props we were building, because he emailed me the log in information. I'd still rather have the tools and material that were taken when he disappeared, but I'm still happy to have the website back under my control. It means less work for me when I get ready to build next year's haunt and start advertising it.


Bio - sometimes small victories are better than nothing. Being in business with people sometimes is VERY hard work.

Looking forward to this weekend. It's been a very long week.


----------



## silentskream

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Here's a cooking question for all you chefs out there ...
> 
> How long am I supposed to keep leftovers in the refrigerator before throwing it out?


It depends on what it is - dairy? vinegary? meat? pasta?
is it dry like a steak or wet like stew?

whenever i have leftovers, i force myself to eat them for lunch the next day, or if theres a bunch, we have "leftover night" within a couple days. 
we were throwing out WAY too much food, and so that was our solution.


----------



## debbie5

Leftovers? three days at most...sometimes I stretch it to four, depending on what it is. Some stuff doesn't last more than 2 days without separating & breaking down into something too unpalatable to waste calories on.


----------



## aquariumreef

Well, I don't keep leftovers of anything I make. But then again, I'm a picky eater. 

Oooooh, I'm breaking a 5 year streak of mine by wearing something to school today with out a hood! Hope I don't get cold though.


----------



## silentskream

@ aquariumreef
judging by your name - i presume you like aquariums. do you do any sculpting for inside the aquariums? if so, i'd love to pick your brain.


----------



## Hauntiholik

September 27th is....

* Ancestor Appreciation Day
* National Crush A Can Day
* World Tourism Day


----------



## Evil Queen

Draik glad grandma is home and doing better.
PL good to hear it wasn't west Nile.
The charger port on my laptop broke so I have to use my Kindle to post. It sure limits what I can do online.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think we've probably eaten leftovers that had been in the fridge for a week on more than one occasion. Since we are still alive, I suspect there was nothing wrong about doing that. A week is our upper limit, though.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*sigh* okay, there's no putting it off any longer today. I'm heading back to the garage of evil to attempt the thestral's facial structure. Unfortunitely, paper mache is involved...and I really suck at that. Wish me luck people!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Headless said:


> Feeling for you DA. That would be tough for any family member. And no - I would think that would be kind of normal.


Thanks headless! Your words mean alot!


----------



## debbie5

In the past 2 years, I went from hiding in my house and eating myself to an early grave to being involved in so much stuff and seeing so many people each day that I don't have time to eat sometimes. I like finally LIVING LIFE, but holy crap...

I'm tired. 
And I STILL have too much stuff to do each day to get it all done! Getting nervous about props for Ween...


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Still ... it's great, isn't it?


----------



## silentskream

my laptop's sound card just crapped out..

so now i have no battery, no sound, no F,3, or 4 functionality.. and it overheats..

I think it's time to say goodbye to my beloved lappy


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

silentskream said:


> my laptop's sound card just crapped out..
> 
> so now i have no battery, no sound, no F,3, or 4 functionality.. and it overheats..
> 
> I think it's time to say goodbye to my beloved lappy


It's MAC Time!


----------



## Hauntiholik

silentskream said:


> I think it's time to say goodbye to my beloved lappy


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dr. Maniaco said:


> It's MAC Time!


Ditto. I'm an ex-hardcore PC owner. My Mac fixed everything in my computer world.

*WHEN IS NATIONAL COP APPRECIATION DAY?*
You either love'm or hate'm but no one stops to think that they willingly put themselves in the worst customer service job imaginable. Hats off to them and no, I'm not brown nosing.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

my butt is sore.


----------



## silentskream

well i'm on a tight budget and only need the internet and word processing.. so probably not gonna get a mac. maybe when i have a little more expendable income.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> my butt is sore.


Who's been kicking it?:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

RoxyBlue said:


> Who's been kicking it?:googly:


life


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lord Homicide said:


> *WHEN IS NATIONAL COP APPRECIATION DAY?*












June 10th was National Firefighter and Police Appreciation Day

National Police Week was May 13-19, 2012


----------



## Death's Door

Hello Everyone - Had an unexpected day off from work yesterday and started to rennovate the homestead getting it ready for the Halloween motif. I also got my cornstalks and hay for the outside porch and worked on two props. I even went shopping for my Pokeno hostess gifts and did very well. I call that a productive day!! 

PirateLady - sorry to hear that you're sick too. Hope you and IMU get better soon. 
Goblin - love the kitty pics that you post. They are great! 
Draik - glad Grandma is on the mend
Haunti - You got some big pets in the neighborhood
Copchick - Love the growler. He's a cutey!!!


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> Leftovers? three days at most...sometimes I stretch it to four, depending on what it is. Some stuff doesn't last more than 2 days without separating & breaking down into something too unpalatable to waste calories on.


Hell, I've used spaghetti sauce that's been in the fridge for a month, but it acidic and nothing grows on it very quickly. For meats, I'd say up to 3 days. It it's green, toss it.  I once had a case of food poisoning from some leftovers. It's not fun.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Here's a cooking question for all you chefs out there ...
> 
> How long am I supposed to keep leftovers in the refrigerator before throwing it out?


A week is standard. If there is funk on it or smells like ****, dump it. If it smells like it should, I'll eat it.


----------



## Copchick

Hey Lord H - I suggest you walk up to your local law enforcement officer and give him a big bear hug. Lol! Kidding, *do not* do that!!

Believe me, we appreciate hearing it from people who just walk up to us and say "thanks". It can really brighten our day when it's been an especially tough one. Such a small thing can mean so much.


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, you are probably a lot more huggable than most cops.


----------



## silentskream

this thread reminded me that I have letover spaghetti sauce... i know what i'm having tomorrow at lunch!! yummay.


----------



## Copchick

Free hugs!

I've got a huge pot of chili, I wish I could have you all over to help me with it.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I sure wish that Halloween is as nice as it is right now. 65 degrees, and just a hint of a breeze to move the fog around. The last few years I had rain and a 20 to 30 mph wind.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I did a big pot of chili last week, then canned it.


Copchick said:


> Free hugs!
> 
> I've got a huge pot of chili, I wish I could have you all over to help me with it.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Hey Lord H - I suggest you walk up to your local law enforcement officer and give him a big bear hug. Lol! Kidding, do not do that!!
> 
> Believe me, we appreciate hearing it from people who just walk up to us and say "thanks". It can really brighten our day when it's been an especially tough one. Such a small thing can mean so much.


LOL I wouldn't do that. Not sure he or myself would appreciate a good ol' reach around. I'm sure that would land me in the Crossbar Hotel where the hugs... eh.. well... nevermind.


----------



## MommaMoose

Just got my reminder for the Nashville Zombie Walk! They are having it October 13th, National Zombie day. Thought for sure my husband would want to go but he said no, he would rather do the 5k run that they have every year instead. Oh well. Might just go by myself, the camera needs a good workout since hockey is in a lockout.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Lord Homicide said:


> A week is standard. If there is funk on it or smells like ****, dump it. If it smells like it should, I'll eat it.


You are all under the false assumption I was going to eat it at all...


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I'm watching Peter Cushing and Christopher Lee in The Hound of the Baskervilles. 

Loving It!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, thanks to some drunk that hit a fire hydrant, our water will be out until sometime tomorrow. Hopefully it'll be tomorrow morning, because I need to shower and shave before work.


----------



## debbie5

Dog ate a 3+ lb, cooked roast pork...$300 in emergency room fees later...(sigh). This happened when I wasn't home. Apparently, when I said "Make sure to put the food away" as I was walking out the door to a meeting, no one followed up. I better not die anytime soon, or everything will go to Hell in a matter of hours.


----------



## randomr8

debbie5 said:


> Dog ate a 3+ lb, cooked roast pork...$300 in emergency room fees later...(sigh). This happened when I wasn't home. Apparently, when I said "Make sure to put the food away" as I was walking out the door to a meeting, no one followed up. I better not die anytime soon, or everything will go to Hell in a matter of hours.


My wife agrees. I apologize in advanced for us famblies that don't listen.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thunderstorm is rolling through bringing some needed rain and some big badda BOOMS!


----------



## aquariumreef

And hour or so into my next score, a piano concerto. 

__
https://soundcloud.com/seantel%2Fpiano-concerto-4

This time I'll be putting in bowings as I note the measures.


----------



## debbie5

2:40 am. Dog baby-sitting.


----------



## Goblin

A close friend I've known for almost 20 years moved to Knoxville
Tennessee today. Good thing for the internet, we can still keep
in touch.

 Was on the computor this afternoon when I noticed something at the window.
It was a big gray squirrel! He had a nut in his mouth and I think he wanted to store it
in the house! When I went out to get the mail there was a groundhog standing by
the steps. He ran and hid in the garage.


----------



## Headless

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> my butt is sore.


I'm almost afraid to ask............



Copchick said:


> .......Believe me, we appreciate hearing it from people who just walk up to us and say "thanks". It can really brighten our day when it's been an especially tough one. Such a small thing can mean so much.


Big hug from me Tina. You guys do such an amazing job, putting your lives on the line. I wish we didn't have a need for you, but the reality is........



Bone Dancer said:


> I sure wish that Halloween is as nice as it is right now. 65 degrees, and just a hint of a breeze to move the fog around. The last few years I had rain and a 20 to 30 mph wind.


Pouring rain here all day BD so I'll pass on a repeat for the big night.



debbie5 said:


> Dog ate a 3+ lb, cooked roast pork...$300 in emergency room fees later...(sigh). This happened when I wasn't home. Apparently, when I said "Make sure to put the food away" as I was walking out the door to a meeting, no one followed up. I better not die anytime soon, or everything will go to Hell in a matter of hours.


OOPSIE.........



Goblin said:


> A close friend I've known for almost 20 years moved to Knoxville Tennessee today. Good thing for the internet, we can still keep in touch......


I miss one of my work mates who had twins late last year and went to Sweden to visit family. The internet is a wonderful thing....

Well another weekend is upon we Aussies! Friday night and the eve of the AFL Grand Final. Not that I will be watching it as I don't follow AFL football but it's become an internationally recognized event these days. I will be spending my Saturday mostly out in the garage trying to get as much done as I can with the count getting scarily low on days to go!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

randomr8 said:


> My wife agrees. I apologize in advanced for us famblies that don't listen.


I'm sorry ... what did you say? I wasn't listening.


----------



## debbie5

Dr. Maniaco said:


> I'm sorry ... what did you say? I wasn't listening.


My husband will sometimes feel cheeky and just come over to me in the morning and kiss me & say "I'm sorry in advance for whatever it is I will do wrong today"..LOL.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My water's back on! WooHoo!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You've gotta love that!!!


BioHazardCustoms said:


> My water's back on! WooHoo!


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> And hour or so into my next score, a piano concerto.
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/seantel%2Fpiano-concerto-4
> 
> This time I'll be putting in bowings as I note the measures.


This has a very bare bones, angular feel to it (as in, not lush and romantic)Just a personal preference here, but I think the piano could use a little more left hand in the opening measures to give the melody more support.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday All! 

Glad to hear the water's back on Bio.

Seriously tired today. Worked last night with my brother and stayed later to finish up. Today I'm useless at work. If they had any sense, they would just send me home so I could take a nap and get up to continue to decorate the house for Halloween.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Taking my son and his friend to the Anime Convention this weekend ... that means I won't have time to work on props! :crykin:

BUT ... he loves it, and it's always a great place to find costume pieces (Hats, coats, wigs, etc.) So I make "Daddy Points" while adding to my costume supply.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I was just at my local Walgreens. They still have seven of those 5ft skellies ($30) With some luck they may still have some when they mark stuff down. Last year they had two. I got'um.


----------



## N. Fantom

Tonight is opening night at the haunted house I work at. Leaving in an hour!


----------



## Hairazor

How many nights a week is the H.House open N.Fantom?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Happy Haunting Fantom! Break many legs! *smirk*


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> This has a very bare bones, angular feel to it (as in, not lush and romantic)Just a personal preference here, but I think the piano could use a little more left hand in the opening measures to give the melody more support.


Thanks, I'll do that!  That was mainly to get the creative juices flowing, I always go back and do a bit of changing.


----------



## N. Fantom

Hairazor said:


> How many nights a week is the H.House open N.Fantom?


It goes until November 3rd, Thursdays, Fridays, and Saturdays. Plus Halloween night.



Dark Angel 27 said:


> Happy Haunting Fantom! Break many legs! *smirk*


LoL, thanks!


----------



## Death's Door

Good luck and have fun tonight N. Fantom!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Amazing how early some folks clear out of an office on a Friday afternoon. I may have to force myself to do the same:jol:


----------



## PirateLady

Thinking this virus we have has done something to our brains....we went and bought a new car...traded in my convertible....for a suv....a 2012 Nissan Rogue S Special edition...
Nothing wrong with the convertible, just sits too low for me now that I am getting older and we figured with what we would be paying for upkeep on it in a few years we will come out ahead with this one...... I love it!!!!! Will have pictures later.....

PS... We must be feeling better, been out all day today Thanks again for all the well wishes.... .

PSS;;;; And Rio has more room ...that was a must LOL


----------



## Hairazor

Go Pirate Lady. Glad all is improving with you two.


----------



## MommaMoose

Went to Big Lots tonight to see what all they had left when one of the employees told me that next week is customer appreciation week and the store will be marked down 20% for those of us with the customer awards cards. Looks like I will be at Big Lots Monday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

PirateLady, I want to see a picture of Rio driving the SUV:jol:


----------



## debbie5

Shaving the dog's ars....somehow, my Friday nights have de-evolved into this.....


----------



## Copchick

debbie5 said:


> Shaving the dog's ars....somehow, my Friday nigths have de-evolved into this.....


Ha, ha, haaaa!!!!


----------



## Headless

Hmmmm - how much fun will it be sitting for 2 hours at an open air sporting event in this?????


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> shaving the dog's ars....somehow, my friday nights have de-evolved into this.....


ewwwwww


----------



## debbie5

Well, he ate all that pork and it was....uhh....eventful.


----------



## scareme

Copchick said:


> Hey Lord H - I suggest you walk up to your local law enforcement officer and give him a big bear hug. Lol! Kidding, *do not* do that!!
> 
> Believe me, we appreciate hearing it from people who just walk up to us and say "thanks". It can really brighten our day when it's been an especially tough one. Such a small thing can mean so much.


When the kids were little we were eating at a McDonalds and saw an officer at another table and my kids went over and thanked him for protecting us. He went out to his car and brought them back some coloring books. What a nice guy.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> My water's back on! WooHoo!


Thanks heavens! I was beginning to smell you here in Oklahoma. Whew!



N. Fantom said:


> Tonight is opening night at the haunted house I work at. Leaving in an hour!


Knock em dead! (Not really "dead". You'd get arrested for that)



PirateLady said:


> Thinking this virus we have has done something to our brains....we went and bought a new car...traded in my convertible....for a suv....a 2012 Nissan Rogue S Special edition...
> Nothing wrong with the convertible, just sits too low for me now that I am getting older and we figured with what we would be paying for upkeep on it in a few years we will come out ahead with this one...... I love it!!!!! Will have pictures later.....
> 
> PS... We must be feeling better, been out all day today Thanks again for all the well wishes.... .
> 
> PSS;;;; And Rio has more room ...that was a must LOL


Congrats on the car, and I'm glad to hear you're feeling better.


----------



## scareme

MommaMoose said:


> Went to Big Lots tonight to see what all they had left when one of the employees told me that next week is customer appreciation week and the store will be marked down 20% for those of us with the customer awards cards. Looks like I will be at Big Lots Monday.


Thanks for sharing that. I have an awards card too, so I'll have to check it out.



debbie5 said:


> Shaving the dog's ars....somehow, my Friday nights have de-evolved into this.....


Thanks for sharing that. Now when I clean the litter box, I can think, it could always be worse.



Headless said:


> Hmmmm - how much fun will it be sitting for 2 hours at an open air sporting event in this?????


It's been so hot here this summer I keep thinking, I can't wait until winter. Now, after seeing that, I'm not so sure.


----------



## N. Fantom

So after 24 groups, the haunt got rained out, but here is a pic of my makeup tonight.


----------



## aquariumreef

Did you cut your hair again? You look really good!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## aquariumreef

Why did I take a daytime Ibuprofen instead of a nighttime one. -_-


----------



## debbie5

Mornin'!
Gotta go harvest a savoy cabbage today in the cold rain before all this wetness splits it...I forsee lots of potstickers & cole slaw in my future....


----------



## Copchick

@ Goblin - That is a funny cartoon! I'm going to print it up and stick it on some shelves today at Walmart or wherever else I go. Give the customers a chuckle too.

A local yard sale was advertising "Huge Hallween Sale with mechanical props, wooden caskets, costumes and lots more." Guess where I'll be at 9 a.m.? A friend of my mom's told her that the family always had elaborate decorations for Halloween.


----------



## Copchick

Yes, I'm back so soon. Yard sale was a disappointment. Sure they had some larger things, but asking way too much for things that are years old and they really didn't consider other offers. When I pulled up, the early birds were walking away with some larger items. But if they paid the prices they were asking, they got suckered. They had two wooden coffins, the one I liked, they were asking too much for. It was home made and not the quality like I've seen some of you have made.

I wonder, have I gotten to that point where I can evaluate and walk away knowing I've got better things or that I've got the know how to make better things? Yes, I have! Sweeeet!


----------



## debbie5

I bought a bag of spiders, a strobing 3 color LED and a warm choc chip cookie for $1. 

Hubby is still grouchy about the coffin I bought, so I gotta tip toe and be prudent about my garage saling, Ween stuff....


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, that cartoon was a riot. 

Copchick, I laughed out loud about your idea of posting the photo at stores!


----------



## Hairazor

N.Fantom, you are so gross, it makes a Haunt member proud!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

and only in a halloween forum would that be considered a high compliment! :lolkin:

Such a gruesome young man!


----------



## Hauntiholik

September 29th is....

* Confucius Day - I don't know why but it's his day. "It does not matter how slowly you go as long as you do not stop."

* Happy Goose Day - what is this? It's kind of central Pennsylvania's Groundhog Day only they eat a goose instead of yanking it out of a stump. It's supposed to be good luck for the Pennsylvanians but bad luck for the goose.

* National Coffee Day









* National Poisoned Blackberries Day - Legend has it that on this day the Devil poisoned all of the blackberries in Scotland, cursing us all to bad berries forever. Luckily, in modern times, the poisoned blackberries are clearly labeled and displayed far away from to the non-poisoned blackberries in the supermarket, so it's pretty easy to avoid buying a basket of certain doom to sprinkle on your breakfast cereal.


----------



## Copchick

Okay, must be a regional thing here in PA. I've never heard of the goose thing. No goose in the freezer, maybe I'll go grab one from one of the rivers banks. Kidding!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Going to try to leave work early tonight and take my son to his first haunted house.


----------



## N. Fantom

aquariumreef said:


> Did you cut your hair again? You look really good!


Nope, the opposite actually. I'm growing it out again. Thanks



Hairazor said:


> N.Fantom, you are so gross, it makes a Haunt member proud!!


Lol, thank you



Dark Angel 27 said:


> and only in a halloween forum would that be considered a high compliment! :lolkin:
> 
> Such a gruesome young man!


Lololol, only on a Halloween forum. Thank you!



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Going to try to leave work early tonight and take my son to his first haunted house.


Last night was my sisters first haunted house too. It was also the first time she had ever goten a peck on the cheek from a zombie:zombie::kisskin:


----------



## randomr8

debbie5 said:


> Shaving the dog's ars....somehow, my Friday nights have de-evolved into this.....


The shaving's not so bad. The worst part is our dog smells just as bad a day later.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My son just came in the room and showed me a drawing of something he wants to build. 12 years old and he figured out how to draw a schematic for an FCG. I couldn't deny this kid's paternity if I wanted to. It looks like his setup would work, too.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well, off to mow the lawn for the last time. Then next week the graveyard goes in.


----------



## aquariumreef

We had a inch of snow last night.


----------



## N. Fantom

The haunt got rained out tonight


----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> My son just came in the room and showed me a drawing of something he wants to build. 12 years old and he figured out how to draw a schematic for an FCG. I couldn't deny this kid's paternity if I wanted to. It looks like his setup would work, too.


Awesome! Father and son haunt. You must be so proud! 



Bone Dancer said:


> Well, off to mow the lawn for the last time. Then next week the graveyard goes in.


I did that today too. My grass was so wet from the rain we had for the past couple days.



N. Fantom said:


> The haunt got rained out tonight


Bummer.


----------



## scareme

Copchick said:


> Yes, I'm back so soon. Yard sale was a disappointment. Sure they had some larger things, but asking way too much for things that are years old and they really didn't consider other offers. When I pulled up, the early birds were walking away with some larger items. But if they paid the prices they were asking, they got suckered. They had two wooden coffins, the one I liked, they were asking too much for. It was home made and not the quality like I've seen some of you have made.
> 
> I wonder, have I gotten to that point where I can evaluate and walk away knowing I've got better things or that I've got the know how to make better things? Yes, I have! Sweeeet!


You are lucky to have garage sales that have anything, but if the prices suck, I guess that doesn't help you any. Around here the garage sales and craig's list are full of costumes, and the cute kind, at that. Not much else to pick from.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Going to try to leave work early tonight and take my son to his first haunted house.





BioHazardCustoms said:


> My son just came in the room and showed me a drawing of something he wants to build. 12 years old and he figured out how to draw a schematic for an FCG. I couldn't deny this kid's paternity if I wanted to. It looks like his setup would work, too.


You must be such a proud papa. The young man should grow up to be just like his old man. Congrats on raising a haunter.


----------



## scareme

It's a nice rainy day here. I love it! I'll work on some crafts and see if there are any old movies on TV. Hubby's out looking for a new truck. Yuck! I'd rather go to the dentist than go through that dance. At least at the dentist you're numb before you have to endure all that pain.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did some raking of leaves and yard work today while Spooky1 resealed the driveway. Sat on the back patio sipping Bloody Marys once the work was done - perfect fall day for it - went out to dinner, then stopped by one of the local Spirit stores and picked up a zombie flamingo. All in all, a good day


----------



## Spooky1

Resealing the driveway is always a bit messy, but it looks good. Now we get to park on the street for the next day and a half until it's dry. I need to get back to working on tombstones now.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Trees are starting to look amazing around here!


----------



## aquariumreef

Restocked my stash of candy to now include candy corn, caramel eyes, penutbutter cups, tootsie rolls, and caramel apple suckers.


----------



## N. Fantom

My aunts fiance just asked me to be his Jr. Groomsman at there wedding through a letter put inside a mini coffin filled with eyes and bones. Plus he and my aunt bout me like a hundred bucks worth of makeup and supplies to do some zombie makeup on them for their x-mas cards. I'm starting to like this guy.


----------



## debbie5

It's almost October!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Didn't get to leave work early, and by the time we get there, the haunt will be shutting down. Talked to the haunt owner on the phone, and he said to come up weekend after next, and he'll let us go through for free.


----------



## MommaMoose

Went out to the farm that has a corn maze that I worked at one year. (Long song and dance there.) My good friend is running it this year and was in serious need of help. Walked the maze with her for timing and pointed out a few things to help her out. Strange how a non-Halloween person got put in charge of it this year.


----------



## aquariumreef

Did a tiny bit more work and added some more too it. Always great to hear what can be improved, I'm not used to writing for flutes/oboes/bassoons/horns much. 

__
https://soundcloud.com/seantel%2Fpiano-concerto-1


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

I didn't get to bed until 6:00am last night/this morning. So I decided to get to bed earlier tonight. Damn if 2:00 hasn't snuck up on me. One of these nights I'll make it by midnight, I swear.


----------



## scareme

Dang, it's a quarter to 4. I'm outta here. Night all.


----------



## Copchick

Good morning, er 'night Scareme!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I finally caved in and read The Hunger Games. Now, I'm thoroughly addicted and so ready to read more! I also think this is a new record for me in that I read the entire book in less then 24 hours!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I've heard that it's a good book, DA. I don't have time to read it right now, though. I'm thoroughly engrossed in Book 4 of the Game of Thrones series.


----------



## Hairazor

DarkAngel, I work at my local library and the book was so hot the waiting list was longgg. I finally decided to see what everyone was talking about and got hooked and couldn't wait to get the second 2 books.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Finished carving lettering into a third tombstone, so we're ready to start burning them in. Lovely day for it, too


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> Did a tiny bit more work and added some more too it. Always great to hear what can be improved, I'm not used to writing for flutes/oboes/bassoons/horns much.
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/seantel%2Fpiano-concerto-1


I like the use of a deep bass line at around 18 seconds or so in. It really adds depth to a piece of music.

Someone told me years ago when I was first starting to arrange music that I needed to add "space" to a piece I was working on. We took the top line and raised it an octave, dropped the lowest line an octave, and the difference was impressive. You can't usually do this when arranging vocal music, but it's totally doable with orchestral music.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hairazor said:


> DarkAngel, I work at my local library and the book was so hot the waiting list was longgg. I finally decided to see what everyone was talking about and got hooked and couldn't wait to get the second 2 books.


Yeah, and speaking of that, I have books 2 and 3 on my holds list. I hope to get the email soon that will once again send me hurtling downtown to the library!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned books week is this week and The Hunger Games triology is one mentioned. Wicked me!!


----------



## Copchick

Hairazor said:


> Banned books week is this week and The Hunger Games triology is one mentioned. Wicked me!!


Okay what is "banned books week"? I can assume what it is, but who creates it and what is its purpose?


----------



## N. Fantom

So here are some quick shots of my aunt and uncle. I hate my aunt's makeup but i think my uncle's looks ok.

My Aunt's makeup...

















My Uncle's makeup


----------



## aquariumreef

Oooooh, that's nasty! Good job!


----------



## N. Fantom

^Thanks!


----------



## Hairazor

N.Fantom did you do this to them? Niceeeee!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gorgeous makeup - your aunt looks beautiful even with all that burnt flesh


----------



## Spooky1

Making Monsters is on the Travel Channel right now!


----------



## aquariumreef

Did a 3 mile hike today into the heavy snow.


----------



## Hairazor

AR, heavy snow makes the hike more invigorating!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

N. Fantom: Great job on the makeups. Looks like you went to far into the trauma with your aunt's, but still a good makeup overall.


----------



## aquariumreef

Hairazor said:


> AR, heavy snow makes the hike more invigorating!


And funner too!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last night my 86 year old Mother went, to the first play of the season with my brother, and fell on the way out. She stumbled over a step and suffered both a fractured nose and an orbital floor fracture. I was called to the hospital and we were there until after 4am. I just can't believe the amount of damage from this fall. One tiny stumble and her nose and left eye are fractured. Her face is almost entirely black purple at this point and she is depressed out of her mind. My brother is stunned. He thought leaving out the side and down two small steps would be easier for her than up the steep ramp.
She is going to need surgury after the swelling goes down and its all from a tiny fall. I just can't wrap my mind around it.

Also I have to say I was shocked at what was going on in the ER last night, gunshot wounds, stab wounds...one young man came in with his throat ripped out (bitten) by another guy and this is in Sarasota! Oh and a doctor who works there beat the hell out of his wife and she was getting stitched up and demanding a plastic surg. My mother and an Amish family (the dad had a heart attack from what I heard) were the only ones there by accident.

Tomorrow was suppose to be my mothers yearly physical exam. Instead we'll be using the appointment to figure out when she can have surg. to fix her nose and eye.


----------



## Goblin

Sorry about your Mom Pretty Ghoul. I went through it with my own mom in 2000. She fell and broke her ankle
going down the stairs out front. She walways afraid she was gonna fall after that.


----------



## scareme

Pretty Goul, I am so sorry to hear about your mother. Falls are very hard on the elderly. I hope they are keeping her cormfortable as far as her pain level. And I feel bad for your brother. He was trying to do something nice for her. I hope he's not beating himself up over this. ANd yes, ERs are a trip. It's hard to believe what people can do to each other, and themselves. I'll keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## Bone Dancer

PG, the older you are the more brittle you bones become. Youngsters have bones like plastic, at middle age or a bit younger they are at thier best , strong with just a little flexiblity. As you age you lose bone mass and the bone is more like chinia, hard but brittle. Falling becomes dangerous. At her age, there are no simple falls anymore.


----------



## randomr8

A riot is an ungly thingk... undt, I tink, that it is chust about time ve had vun!

Happy Monday.


----------



## debbie5

OH PG..I'm so sorry about your mom. Make sure they give her pain meds- facial injuries are not fun, and even when she gets the nose fixed- it's gonna hurt like hell all over again. I'm so sorry.


----------



## randomr8

PG, really hope she gets full recovery. Getting old sucks.


----------



## Evil Queen

PG sending prayers for a fast recovery for your mom.


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyGhoul, so sorry to hear about your Mom. A split second is all it takes to make yourself think what the heck just happened. I wish her speedy, painless as possible recovery.


----------



## aquariumreef

Good thoughts to PG's mom, falling is never good.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Give your mom a hug for us, Pretty Ghoul, and tell her we're thinking of her.

While she's healing, encourage her to talk to her doctor about diet and lifestyle changes that will help strengthen her bones. Weight bearing exercises like walking and weight training (starting with weights appropriate to her age and level of fitness) are not only good for the bones but excellent for overall health at any age. She can also discuss the advisability of calcium/Vitamin D supplementation if she isn't getting enough from her diet (Vit D levels can be checked with a blood test). Vitamin K is another essential vitamin because it helps keep the bones more flexible. Again, dietary sources are the place to start.

I'm not an advocate of the current trend to give people medication such as biphosphonates for osteopenia or osteoporosis. The body naturally breaks down old bone and rebuilds new bone all your life. Some of the drugs work by preventing breakdown of old bone - this slows bone loss, but your skeleton is increasingly made up of older, more brittle bone. Not a good idea in my book.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Hope your mother has a speedy recovery, PG. Broken bones are no fun.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey N. Fantom - love the pics of you and also the bride and groom. 

Hey PG- Sorry to hear about your mom's fall. Hope she recovers soon.

Busy weekend for me. Friday night went to a Breast Cancer Benefits at my hubby's sportmens club. It was called "Save the Racks - Big or Small Let's save them all!" They were raising money for a breast cancer walk held on Saturday where a few of the members and their wives were participating in. 

Saturday went to "Ladies Day" at the club to shoot pistol, rifle, fly fishing and shoot a bow. 

Sunday - stayed home and haunted the house. Set up my Spooky Town display and set up the cornstalks outside on the porch. Retrieved the remote from hubby and watched the "Halloween Crazy" and two episodes of "Making Monsters".


----------



## Copchick

Pretty Ghoul - So sorry to hear of your mom's fall. I know it can be devestating to her and to the family. Keeping her encouraged and in a postive mind set will have quicker healing physically and mentally. 

Da Weiner - Wish I couldn've joined you for your Saturday events. Sounds like fun!


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick said:


> Okay what is "banned books week"? I can assume what it is, but who creates it and what is its purpose?


Our Library does a display every year and the books fly out of the display, heehee! This year my boss put a grid on her door to look like a police line up with height lines then we posed in front of it holding a "banned" book.

Here's a bit of info:






Here's a list:


----------



## debbie5

A friend, who is slightly built, has been takng those "bone-builder" shots for years. Now *all* his teeth are loose in their sockets...I guess it's a consequence of the shots. Go figure. 
I got my flu shot today. Hopefully, I won't get sick as a freaking dog like last time I received it.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Geeeez Deb, it's a flu shot, you got the flu. What's the problem.
Good luck to us both.


----------



## MommaMoose

PG so sorry to hear about your mother. Prayers for a speedy recovery for her.

Well so much for getting started decorating the yard today. It started raining last night around 2 and hasn't stopped. The weather reports say it won't stop until Wednesday. Oh well, guess I can finish decorating inside.


----------



## PirateLady

I consider you to be part of our family...so I am asking for some prayers..My youngest son, Danny was involved in a head on collision this morning in TN. A drunk driver was on the wrong side of the road and hit my son's passenger side. Danny just got out of surgery where they had to put a rod in his right leg, reconstruct his right hand fix his right arm where it was broken and he had several lacerations to his face. No internal injuries thank God. He is in critical condition at this time at UT hospital in Knoxville, TN... Please add him and our family to your prayer list...Thanks Nancy


The other driver was also badly injured so please put him in your prayers as well.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So to hear that PL...positive thoughts from MI.


----------



## Death's Door

Copchick said:


> Da Weiner - Wish I couldn've joined you for your Saturday events. Sounds like fun!


I wished too. The first part is safety instructions and visiting each of the ranges followed by lunch provided by the Ladies Auxilliary.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey PirateLady - I'm sorry to hear about your son. I'm glad that he is out of surgery and on the mend. My prayers are with you and your family and that your son heals fast.


----------



## Spooky1

PG, I hope your Mom has a speedy recovery. Falls can be scary things for the elderly. 

PirateLady, I'm sorry to hear about your son's accident. Our thoughts are with him and you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Adding Danny to the list and hoping for an uneventful recovery for him, PL.


----------



## Evil Queen

PL sending prayers for your son.


----------



## debbie5

PirateLady- sending prayers for a speedy recovery & strength.


----------



## Copchick

Pirate Lady - Sending wishes for a speedy recovery for Danny. Your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Hairazor

PirateLady, so very sorry to hear about your son. Prayers for him and your family.


----------



## N. Fantom

Is it just me or does it seem like a good idea to wrap everyone in bubble wrap with all these injuries going on.


----------



## debbie5

Didn't someone have a kid who got hit by a tire that flew off a passing trailer last year?? Sheesh..we need to take a ride on Falkor, the Luck Dragon!
http://pictures.linkmesh.com/dragons/falkor_dragon.php


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

This may just be the beer talking, but I love beer.


----------



## MommaMoose

So sorry PL about your son, will be praying for healing and strength for him.


----------



## PirateLady

Thanks everyone... just got off phone with my older son and he says he is in ICU for the nite then if everything goes well he will be in private room for several days... Dan ended up with broken femur, hip, hand and wrist, arm broken ribs and lacerations. No internal injuries. He came through surgery well, but they will probably have to do more surgeries on his hand and wrist. We were lucky that the orthopedic dr was on call when he arrived. Just thankful he is alive and doing well.... Again thanks everyone... I agree we need Bubble wrap and lots of it


----------



## Lord Homicide

PirateLady said:


> Thanks everyone... just got off phone with my older son and he says he is in ICU for the nite then if everything goes well he will be in private room for several days... Dan ended up with broken femur, hip, hand and wrist, arm broken ribs and lacerations. No internal injuries. He came through surgery well, but they will probably have to do more surgeries on his hand and wrist. We were lucky that the orthopedic dr was on call when he arrived. Just thankful he is alive and doing well.... Again thanks everyone... I agree we need Bubble wrap and lots of it


Things will be looking good in a couple of weeks. I'm glad there are no internal injuries. Brain injuries are no fun my family learned a couple of years ago. Again, thoughts and prayers to y'all.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I know what everyone is going through ... my mother in law has been in and out of hospitals since March. Cancer, colon abcess, stroke, and a collapsed lung. She actually died after surgery, but she came back. I keep joking with her that she didn't stay dead because she wasn't done tormenting me. She says she looks forward to my visits because I try to lighten things up a bit. It must be working, because she keeps joking that she's running out of ways to "kick it".

So try to stay positive, look on the bright side if you can find one, and have a beer. Or three.


----------



## aquariumreef

And in non pain-related news, I have both my new uniform for choir and a pass to the Officers Counsel tomarrow.


----------



## dead hawk

Building a last minute prop that may not be done but i wasnt planning on using it ... a skull that has a pump that gushes blood out of the eyes


----------



## debbie5

Hey seamstresses- if I need to sew my bathing suit's seams to make it smaller, can I use regular thread or do I need some type of elastic, stretchy thread?? And can I hand sew it? I can't afford a new bathing suit right now, so gotta make do, 1930's style...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Zigzag stitch - that lets the seam stretch and you can use regular thread.


----------



## debbie5

thankee...and so does everyone else in the pool, so now they don't run the risk of getting a free show as I swim....


----------



## aquariumreef

Why wouldn't people swimming want to get a free show from a swimsuit model like Debbie?


----------



## aquariumreef

Also, I'm talking to a really cool guy right now and I think he likes me!


----------



## scareme

PirateLady, Keeping you and your family in my prayers. Glad to hear there were no internal injuries. And how sweet of you to think of the other driver. It shows what a caring person you are.


----------



## Goblin

I'll keep you and your son in my thoughts and prayers PirateLady.


----------



## Headless

PG that's really sad news about your mother although it's great to know she is on the mend. It's one of the sad things about aging. Fragile bones and loss of balance and strength make for a dangerous combination.

DW I just LOVE the name of the Cancer event. "Save the Racks - Big or Small Let's save them all!" - Awesome stuff. Hope they had a really successful night.

Oh My PL - I hope everything is OK with Danny. What a terrible shock for everyone. I think Bubble Wrap is a good idea right now.

Sending thoughts your way too Dr. Maniaco!!!!

Heck - what can I say after all that????? Things are good here - the sun shone this afternoon and the worst thing that happened to me today was the dog jumped up as I bent down to pick her up and she gave me a fat lip - so really - life is good!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

EEEPPP! Finally! Got the money and off I go to get the last prop pieces!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Listening to An Evening With Boris Karloff And His Friends (Decca, DL74833, 1967)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Now Orson Well's War of the Worlds.


----------



## MrGrimm

Wondering if it is too soon to bring in Halloween decorations to work???


----------



## Pumpkin5

MrGrimm said:


> Wondering if it is too soon to bring in Halloween decorations to work???


:jol:Never!!! I have tons in our waiting room at the shop....


----------



## RoxyBlue

October 2 is:

National Custodial Worker Day - and ever notice how all janitors' closets smell like Simple Green?

Name Your Car Day- I have never named any of my cars.


----------



## debbie5

WHAT!?? How can you NOT name a car!! Shameful!!

I love my lil Black Betty! And Betsy was before her....


----------



## debbie5

October 2. I am so behind.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Today is my friday. It's cold, wet and miserable. Tomorrow afternoon, I am meeting a friend to scout a potential location for a pro haunt for next year. 8 more hours of work this week, and I get to relax a little bit.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Goblin said:


> I'll keep you and your son in my thoughts and prayers PirateLady.


Toonces the driving cat


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Lord Homicide said:


> Toonces the driving cat


Bahahahaha! I haven't heard that name in years, lol.


----------



## MrGrimm

I too, have never named my car. My kids however... I'm gonna get to next week. I promise.


----------



## debbie5

I worked for a guy who owned a fairly big business in town, and he had 4 kids..none of whom had names. Really. Their medical charts said "Baby Boy Goldstein" etc. (I only know that cuz later, I worked for a group of pediatricians).He let them choose names & change them at will. He would introduce them as, "This is my oldest son..this is my middle daughter.." never using names.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Years ago a co-worker at a hospital told me about odd names people would give their children. One family she knew had two girls named Orangeade and Lemonade. The names were pronounced Oh-ran-jah-dee and Luh-mon-ah-dee.


----------



## Evil Queen

Some people shouldn't be allowed to reproduce.


----------



## MrGrimm

Evil Queen said:


> Some people shouldn't be allowed to reproduce.


Haha yep! But that's what our friend Darwin is for. They will eventually, take themselves out of the gene pool... Ummm, yeah, may take while


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hmmmm, let's see.....ah, where has my mind gone?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You left it in the sock drawer.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Bahahahaha! I haven't heard that name in years, lol.


LOL, I honestly can't believe it popped in my head...


----------



## Bone Dancer

It's been a Frank day. Time to call for pizza.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on to Bill's for dinner!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Here's an unstructured thought, anyone have one of these laying around they'd like to unload? I'll take it.


----------



## Copchick

I keeping with the train of Lord H's thought process...

If anyone would like to unload one of these, let me know.


----------



## aquariumreef

How about some chocolate instead? 

I feel great today. Wore a red sweater and people said I looked nice, which is great.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Lol piggybacking off CC's auto desire, anyone want to bequeath one of these to me? Let me know please


----------



## silentskream

Waiting to fly out of the sacramento airport.. soooo booored.


----------



## aquariumreef

Oh god some of the stuff on the internet is disgusting.


----------



## MrGrimm

aquariumreef said:


> Oh god some of the stuff on the internet is disgusting.


UH...yeah. It's a pure, unbridled, unadulterated, uncensored flow of human consciousness.

The good and the bad.

So, you gonna post a link to what you saw??


----------



## scareme

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Listening to An Evening With Boris Karloff And His Friends (Decca, DL74833, 1967)





Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Now Orson Well's War of the Worlds.


I listen to at least two hours of old radio programs each night. Right now it's been Crime Club and Fear On Four. Maybe that's why I haven't gotten to bed before 0400 in over a week.



Lord Homicide said:


> Here's an unstructured thought, anyone have one of these laying around they'd like to unload? I'll take it.


Dang, I threw one of those away just last week, sorry.


----------



## RoxyBlue

MrGrimm said:


> UH...yeah. It's a pure, unbridled, unadulterated, uncensored flow of human consciousness.
> 
> The good and the bad.
> 
> So, you gonna post a link to what you saw??


Instigator:devil:


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> Dang, I threw one of those away just last week, sorry.


Dadgummit!


----------



## aquariumreef

MrGrimm said:


> UH...yeah. It's a pure, unbridled, unadulterated, uncensored flow of human consciousness.
> 
> The good and the bad.
> 
> So, you gonna post a link to what you saw??


Oh heck no! That stuff should be reserved excursively to creepers in basements, where I cannot see it! 

And ughh, I lost my recipe for thin and chewy cookies.


----------



## debbie5

I think I just heard one of my kids fall out of bed.
Oh well.


----------



## aquariumreef

My sister is an idiot. She thinks she has to go to the school for 'troubled kids' because her boyfriend is going there and because her english teacher (I have the same teacher) is apparently out to get her. 

Seriously, she has no idea what that'd do for her and how it'd effect me. Mainly it'd mean I won't be able to get to work because we'd have to take her to school instead.


----------



## spideranne

OMG missed this place. Slowly trying to catch up on what everyone has been up to.


----------



## Jaybo

spideranne said:


> OMG missed this place. Slowly trying to catch up on what everyone has been up to.


Hey stranger! Welcome back!


----------



## dead hawk

so trying to get that skull to spew blood but than my hands got stained so i went to school with blood stained hands lol fun, And my rainforest experiment has been going very well the mister system is set adding tree branches into it and than the plant wall with ferns and whatnot even some imported plants


----------



## Draik41895

Dude. I love this month


----------



## Goblin




----------



## aquariumreef

Stupid eye twitch hasn't gone away after 6 days.


----------



## debbie5

(yawnnnnn) G'mrngghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

debbie5 said:


> (yawnnnnn) G'mrngghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......


... are you a zombie now..?


----------



## debbie5

Today is International Walk To School Day. My knee is wacked, so I drove to school, but parked in the farthest spot from the school & The Demon & I walked/hobbled the rest of the way. I dunno if that's cheating or accommodating....

and yes, I'm a zombie (eating bowl of Honey Brains for breakfast).


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

"and yes, I'm a zombie (eating bowl of Honey Brains for breakfast)"


Sweeeeet

Hope your knee fells better soon.


----------



## MrGrimm

RoxyBlue said:


> Instigator:devil:


MUAHAHAHAHA! :laughvil::laughvil:

My natural human curiosity is another thing I have trouble controlling lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

^:jol:

October 3 is:

Techies Day - thank a geek for all the great and magical things they help you with when your computer goes down or your prop coding goes awry

Virus Appreciation Day - pretty cool little creatures in many ways, but not always your best friend, as IMU and PirateLady can attest



Draik41895 said:


> Dude. I love this month


You've got a lot of friends here who share that sentiment.


----------



## Death's Door

Well, it that's time again - hubby goes to play darts tonight and I sneak out to the craft stores with my list of Halloween items I need.

Just by some of the posts that I have read, I'm not the only one that goes through this - an idea pops into my head and now I am trying to make it. I think my brain likes to multitask - while under pressure to set up the house and finish up other projects - let's just make another decoration while we're at it.


----------



## Death's Door

Another thought just came to mind while reading the posts - where is Zurgh and his ramblin' ons? Has he been abducted by aliens? Do they need more time to figure him out - good luck with that!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have to go meet a man about a potential property for next year's season.

Now that you mention it, I haven't seen Zurgh in about a month or so. I hope everything is okay with him.


----------



## Spooky1

Zurgh last logged on 6 days ago, but hasn't posted in 3 weeks. Maybe he's just observing us and reporting back to his alien overloads.  I hope all is okay with him.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Goblin said:


>


----------



## dead hawk

O.O if only figuring this skull was easier i need to make a perminate cap on it instead of a touch up so the blood can flow nice and smoothly
maybe its the pump


----------



## MommaMoose

Finally quit raining last night and the sun came out nice and bright. Got the front yard mowed and am about to start putting up the cemetery fence:jol: So much to do


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nope, not going to do it. I mean it, really!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I wish real life would stop getting in way of my Halloween fun.


----------



## Lord Homicide

A word to the wise in the corporate world. If you think you have a good idea to streamline one (or many) of your company's processes - get the info in-line fast and sell the idea to your executives. Don't sit and wait.


----------



## aquariumreef

I have a needle going through my big toe right now.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I got the go ahead to run a pro haunt from the property owner today. Apparently, he's been a haunter for 40+years! He still has business licenses and insurance for the property, and everything. I'll do a lot of building and re-wiring, etc, but I'll have my own pro haunt, so that's okay.


----------



## scareme

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Nope, not going to do it. I mean it, really!


Oh, come on now, you know you're going to do it. So just give in and enjoy it. And the sooner you you get started, the more time you'll have to get it done. So let me be the first one to say, Yeah! I'm so proud of you.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> I got the go ahead to run a pro haunt from the property owner today. Apparently, he's been a haunter for 40+years! He still has business licenses and insurance for the property, and everything. I'll do a lot of building and re-wiring, etc, but I'll have my own pro haunt, so that's okay.


Yeah! I'm so proud of you. You are so lucky to be able to find someone like that to hook up with.


----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I got the go ahead to run a pro haunt from the property owner today. Apparently, he's been a haunter for 40+years! He still has business licenses and insurance for the property, and everything. I'll do a lot of building and re-wiring, etc, but I'll have my own pro haunt, so that's okay.


Yay for you!!! That's fantastic news BioHC!!!


----------



## N. Fantom

WoooHoooo!!!!! I'm now in the process of building a website for my upcoming sketch/prank comedy webshow and blog! Does anyone know where to get really cheap costumes and wigs. I mean really cheap but still styleable


----------



## RoxyBlue

Crab rangoons are really tasty.

And the second coat of paint is drying on three tombstones in the basement, and a first coat on another three.


----------



## Hairazor

Way to go Bio!

N. Fantom, wish I had half your energy!


----------



## N. Fantom

Hairazor said:


> N. Fantom, wish I had half your energy!


The energy I have. The ambishin I have. The ability to focus, not so much. lol


----------



## scareme

I love crab rangoons. 
Fantom, I'll say it again. Thrift stores. What did people do before there were thrift stores? I wouldn't be able to do a haunt without them. 
This getting ready for a craft show isn't as much fun as when I started. It's getting to be more like work now. But the craft show is Saturday. So after that I can devote all my time to Halloween. I haven't even started decorating the house yet. It looks so bare around here for Oct..


----------



## MommaMoose

Going on the third week of my truck being in the shop. Good thing is the AC is fixed and the breaks are done. Bad thing is the transmission is still messed up. They thought it was one thing (easy fix kind of thing) but it turns out it wasn't so now they have to drop the transmission and see about replacing the overdrive shaft. URGH!!!!! I want to cry. Not having a vehicle sucks.


----------



## Goblin

Watching a lot of old horror movies on TCM tonight. Saw Mark of the Vampire.......House of Dracula
.....Zombies of Mora Tau. right now they're showing Night of the Living dead and then I walk with a
Zombie.


----------



## aquariumreef

And I have officially joined the ranks of not-quite-perfect people tonight. I have a piercing on my shoulder. 

Believe it or not, up until about a month ago, I held strict rules for how I'd live. And now I'm just letting it go and relaxing. And you know what? It feels great. I never considered myself someone who'd have piercings or tattoo's, who'd talk to people about little things, or take charge.

And now I am and it feels great.


----------



## Headless

That's what comes with being yourself AR. Respect for all people but also for yourself. Being who you are. Being happy. The older you get the more you understand how important it is.


----------



## debbie5

My Dad inexplicably brought over filet mignon for us to cook & eat tonight.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

debbie5 said:


> My Dad inexplicably brought over filet mignon for us to cook & eat tonight.


What was your address again ...?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

aquariumreef said:


> And I have officially joined the ranks of not-quite-perfect people tonight. I have a piercing on my shoulder.
> 
> Believe it or not, up until about a month ago, I held strict rules for how I'd live. And now I'm just letting it go and relaxing. And you know what? It feels great. I never considered myself someone who'd have piercings or tattoo's, who'd talk to people about little things, or take charge.
> 
> And now I am and it feels great.


Its an amazing feeling alright. I'm with you on the whole being myself thing. Once I merged what was on my inside with what was on the outside and just let go, I felt like a whole new person.

So, the piercing, can you post a picture of it?


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> My Dad inexplicably brought over filet mignon for us to cook & eat tonight.


Debbie, Make sure to keep it out of reach of the dog.


----------



## RoxyBlue

October 4 is:

National Golf Day - my boss celebrates this on many days 

National Frappe Day - Starbucks, here we come!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dr. Maniaco said:


> What was your address again ...?


Wrong question to ask first 
Are they from the store or the Schwann man?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Evil Queen said:


> Some people shouldn't be allowed to reproduce.


Obnoxious people with thin skin


----------



## debbie5

Eww..you can get frozen steak from Schwann's?? No, this was cut fresh this morning at the butcher shop.


----------



## scareme

Well, I'm off to spend some money.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Awwwwww...look what one of my sweet customers gave me this morning. They have seen my Cauldron Creep sitting in the office and we started talking about Halloween...and my serious addiction...and they picked up their repaired vehicle yesterday and then brought this back to me today. How incredibly sweet some people can be simply amazes me! It is a dip mix and a skull dip holder with a bone knife for spreading, wrapped in a black kitchen towel.








Now I feel obligated to be nice the rest of the day...dang it!


----------



## Lord Homicide

^^ Well you being on the forum all day sure explains why your desk is not cluttered....


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> ^^ Well you being on the forum all day sure explains why your desk is not cluttered....


:jol:Nope, I am really just that fast........when you are lightning quick at what you do, you can afford to have play time...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Just makes you want to go: Muhahahahahaha


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Nope, I am really just that fast........when you are lightning quick at what you do, you can afford to have play time...


You mean when you work for yourself


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> You mean when you work for yourself


:jol:Jealous much?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh P5, doesn't it make you feel good about your customer base when they do something like that?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey Hairazor, yes it does...I have bunches of customers and I spend many, many hours fighting with insurance companies on their behalf to make sure that my customer's vehicles are repaired correctly and back to manufacturer's recommendations. So yes, it really makes me feel warm and fuzzy when someone says "Thanks"! (P.S. The insurance company in this case that hit them were real buttheads)
And LordH I know your job is way different than mine and I don't agree at all, I think you are much cuter than me! (sweeter too, but we won't tell anyone)


----------



## Lord Homicide

P5, y'all have a frame straightener?


----------



## aquariumreef

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Its an amazing feeling alright. I'm with you on the whole being myself thing. Once I merged what was on my inside with what was on the outside and just let go, I felt like a whole new person.
> 
> So, the piercing, can you post a picture of it?


Agreed, it does! I think today was honestly one of the best in my life, because I was me and not someone else.

Also:
moderated: image removed
I think it's going infected. Once (if) it heals I'll switch to something less sewish.


----------



## aquariumreef

Also, I don't have to quit my job after all.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

OMG, Cabin in the Woods is so stupid. I wish redbox gave refunds now.


----------



## scareme

Lord Homicide said:


> @P5: Nope
> 
> @HR: I guess I'm more ******* than nice to my subcontractors based on the number of Christmas cards I get a year lol. Plus, she's cuter that me...


Reminds me of a Christmas card my husband got one year. On the front were angels and it read Merry Christmas! Jesus Loves You. Inside the sender wrote "It's a good thing he does, because noone else does because you're such an a******. We laughed so hard at that. He's a CMST in the Air Force and we think it was one of his men that sent it. I told him see, someone else agrees with me. It's hard to get my husband to laugh, be he really thought that card was funny.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LOL, that reminds me of a guy I work with, scareme. If someone cuts him off in traffic, he yells "Jesus Loves You" at them. We all give him a hard time about it.


----------



## dead hawk

Next year i start school for cosmetology so I can get my licence in senior year so its a good deal and than i can minor in mortuary stuff


----------



## Goblin

My sister found a lump in her breast and went to the doctor. He told her it
wasn't a cyst and wanted to have a biopsy done as quickly as possible.
From the way he talked it didn't sound good. I will let you know what they
find out.

I got a four foot hanging ghost today that lights up! Hoping to get a five foot
hanging reaper today before they're gone. It has a skull face, white shroud 
with spiders on it. It just costs 5.00


----------



## dead hawk

hope its not a cancer lump will keep her in my thoughts


----------



## Headless

Oh Goblin - having been through the whole breast cancer scare - I hope everything goes well with your sister.

Big weekend for us - trying to get as much done as I can for the big day and add to that my daughter's house move on Sunday. I'm tired just thinking about it!


----------



## debbie5

Sending prayers, Gobby.

I'm going with a friend to pick up another friend (who moved away & is coming back to visit) at the airport. I will be wearing my bearded fat lady costume, and my girlfriend will dress as a Jedi. We are going to hold up a sign that sez, "CONGRATS ON YOUR GENDER REASSIGNMENT".... 



And my pants are falling off. My youngest suggested I use twine to hold them up, a la Ellie May Clampett...


----------



## silentskream

PANIC.


I don't have time to work today, I have props to build.


Maybe ill just call in haunty. That might work.


----------



## Hauntiholik

October 5th is....
* Do Something Nice Day - a random act of kindness would do wonders for others

* World Teacher's Day - thank you to all of the teachers out there!

* National Apple Betty Day - that sounds yummy on this cold morning

* World Smile Day


----------



## Hauntiholik

This morning was our first snow of the season!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Sending prayers, Gobby.
> 
> I'm going with a friend to pick up another friend (who moved away & is coming back to visit) at the airport. I will be wearing my bearded fat lady costume, and my girlfriend will dress as a Jedi. We are going to hold up a sign that sez, "CONGRATS ON YOUR GENDER REASSIGNMENT"....


Pictures, or it didn't happen!

Gobby- I'm praying for your sister!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Hey, Haunti has exactly 9000 posts. Soon you will be over 9000.... haha, sorry internet humor. I am glad we don't have snow yet. Good luck with that Haunti


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> October 5th is....
> * World Teacher's Day - thank you to all of the teachers out there!


My mom was a teacher for many years. She was a full-time at-home mom until my youngest sister was in kindergarten. At that point, she started teaching part-time, then went full-time the following year. She taught in parochial schools her entire career and I think was quite a change of pace compared to the nuns, considering she'd raised eight kids of her own I like to think we did our part to give her the skills she needed to cope successfully with a classroom full of potentially unruly children.

She will be 85 next month and is still sharp as a tack.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks Haunti , I just love to see snow. No need to share.


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin I will send a prayer your Sister's way.


----------



## scareme

Gobby, sorry your family is going through such trying times. Sending prayers your way.
debbie, you really need to learn how to download pictures. If I can do it, anyone can. I'm dying to see a picture of your friend's airport greeting. 
Haunti, thanks for a little Louie Armstrong to start my day. Can't think of a better way to start a Friday.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm supposed to meet the property owner in a little while to discuss ideas and room designs. I have drawn a complete blank for two days now. I don't like this mental blockage.


----------



## scareme

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I'm supposed to meet the property owner in a little while to discuss ideas and room designs. I have drawn a complete blank for two days now. I don't like this mental blockage.


I'm trying to help. Sending brain waves your way.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey Goblin? ((Huggss)) I will include your sister in my prayers...seems like when it rains it pours...more ((Huggss))...Let us know.


----------



## N. Fantom

Real opening night at the haunt. Last weekend it got rained out. Looks like clear skies for the rest of the night.

I.O.N. Got called creepy by yet another teacher today. I think i'm starting to get a reputation as "that guy" without any one even seeing my display. Lol

I.O.O.N. Starting to make a sign up sheet for a "zombie invasion" at my school. The day before Halloween (we have off on the day of) i'm trying to get a hoard to get together dressed as zombies and act like so for the rest of the day.

I.O.O.O.N. Goblin, I'm praying for you and your family!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Been thinking about your sister today gob .... do wish nothing serious is found.


----------



## Copchick

Goblin - Your sister will be in my thoughts, and I wish her the best of luck in the outcome of the biopsy.


----------



## Lord Homicide

If you posted your cell number in a highly-visible thread on this forum, who do you think "who would call me you and what would they would say?"


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> LOL, that reminds me of a guy I work with, scareme. If someone cuts him off in traffic, he yells "Jesus Loves You" at them. We all give him a hard time about it.


LOL, that's hilarious

A lady cut me off one time on the interstate. I swerved out from behind her car, drove up on her driver's side and threw a hand up (didn't flip her off) with veins popping out of my forehead from screaming... She made this gesture while looking right at me...










I sped off. What really pissed me off at first was I didn't have a comeback for that one. When I was out of her sight, I just died laughing and thought "That was great, did that just happen to me?"


----------



## Spooky1

The Orioles won. Pardon me while I do a Happy Dance.










My condolences to the Ranger fans out there, but it's been a long time since the Birds have been in the playoffs.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay for you Spooky1! I could care less about who won what..but if you are happy...I am happy!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm with P5, but congrats anyways. 

Ughh, today was eat-as-many-calories-as-I-can day and I'm feeling grossly full and bordering sick now.

But the food was delicious.


----------



## N. Fantom

Just got back from the haunt. Pretty awesome night. I got 1 chick to pee her pants and another chick that nearly passed out. I'm so exhausted, I've haven't sat down or stopped moving since like 5. Good night Haunt Forum.


----------



## Goblin

Thanks everyone. My sister has an appointment with the doctor Thursday.
They will decide whether to go on and have the biopsy then or not.

I got something called "My Pet Ghost" at Walmart today. It looks like a bottle
with a plastic window in front. When you push on the cap the ghost lights up 
and starts moaning! Looks really neat. It was 9.95 and I lucked out and got the 
last one!


----------



## debbie5

Family is off for a road trip visit to Revolutionary War Fort Ticonderoga..I'm home being gimpy.


----------



## graveyardmaster

i"m thinking right now....ive havn"t lifted a finger in over 7 weeks.....been treated like a king...cooked breakfast in bed every morning....jeeeeeeez i"m not looking forward of getting back to reality next week...but you know what they say all good things come to an end sometime......


----------



## Copchick

I was Sam's club today and they had just put out their "jumbo" pumpkins. They were freaking huge!!! I got five, $8.88 each! I'm talking locally grown, huge pumpkins, freshly cut stems, unblemished skins. The employee told me they got in 20 palettes and just put them out for purchase. You should've seen how excited I was pulling them out and overloading my cart.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, for the first time this week, I am having a good day creatively. I have been rocking and rolling with design concepts to build for next year's haunt. Love it when my mind picks the right gear to go into.


----------



## debbie5

I'm surprised at how cheap pumpkins are this year. WalMart has good sized JOL's for $3.88. I paid $20 for that size one year...granted it was at a farm...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Waiting for paint on tombstones to dry now, then I get to work on painting the carved lettering and central plaques on each one.

Other than that, we dropped some donations off at Salvation Army, Spooky1 bought a suit jacket for $15 there for a planned costume, and picked up a gargoyle and skull at Target because you can't have too many of either of those.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Sounds like a productive day.

I've been so busy with props, I've been working on my costume for two years now!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I was busy all morning, but had to break for my son's Cross Country Match ... now we're hungry, and I doubt I'll do any more today. I did manage to find some round fence posts to use as pilings for my bayou porch. I'm happy about that.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Making the "blaircrows" this weekend.


----------



## Spooky1

Tombstones are mostly done. Now I've go to get back to remaking my stirring witch. I also need to find the box with my FCG and get her out and make sure she's working.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Took a break from prop building and taking care of a hurt puppy to go to a drive in and watch paranorman and hotel Transylvania. I get here and find out it is trick our treat and decorate your vehicle night. I am so unprepared....


----------



## RoxyBlue

What happened to the puppy?


----------



## aquariumreef

Speaking of dogs, the stupid one here went into my room, pulled open my drawer, and ate almost all the candy I had in there. Probably close to 5 pounds, and it's all gone except for a chewed up bag of candy corn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

There's a trip to the vet in your near future, AR. Was there any chocolate in that five pounds of candy?


----------



## aquariumreef

Yeah, almost all of it was.


----------



## debbie5

No one is shatting?


----------



## debbie5

aquariumreef said:


> Yeah, almost all of it was.


Why do you have to hide candy? Can't you eat it out in the open?

I hope u called the vet....


----------



## dead hawk

I peirced my bottom right lip with a sewing machine needle from the 1950s ...everything i do is so vintage


----------



## Haunted Spider

Puppy us recovering from acl surgery. Trying to keep her from playing is near impossible.


----------



## dead hawk

atleast she is recovering thats nice to hear


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> Why do you have to hide candy? Can't you eat it out in the open?
> 
> I hope u called the vet....


Not hiding. I have a drawer of *my* candy up in my bedroom, where others are not allowed to go. I'll bring a couple pieces down and eat them when I feel like it.


----------



## dead hawk

my peircing feels funny cause i didnt put the back on it but i will tomorrow for now ima sleep


----------



## Dark Angel 27

dead hawk said:


> I peirced my bottom right lip with a sewing machine needle from the 1950s ...everything i do is so vintage


Oh DH, that's so not a good idea. Piercings, like tatts are nothing to mess around with. Please tell me you at least sanitized everything before doing it. If you are going to get anything pierced, save up the funds and go to a certified shop that only deals with American grade metal. It's better to spend the extra money then to do it yourself.

I went to an out of the way shop to get mine done and still got an infection from it. Please, go see a doctor if you get infected. I don't want you to go through what I did.


----------



## dead hawk

I boiled everything for 12 minutes and wore gloves for the procedure and I got sanitary goz to get the saliva out of the way and the sanitized post was sshoved it so it was all sanitary to the biggest point, and I am watching for infection and cleaning my mouth with alcohol free mouthwash every so often so no worrys my mum dosnt know about it though cause she would flip so i am hiding it from both her and school by using makeup over a bandage no worrys at all it was a simple procedure


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have 21 Tattoos and had 6 piercings before I started my current job. I had one labret(spelling??) that I did myself about 10 years ago that got infected. I'd much rather pay clean tattoo/piercing shop prices than doctor bills any day of the week. 

By the way, DH, you know that piercing needs to get fresh air to it, to help with the healing process, correct?


----------



## dead hawk

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I have 21 Tattoos and had 6 piercings before I started my current job. I had one labret(spelling??) that I did myself about 10 years ago that got infected. I'd much rather pay clean tattoo/piercing shop prices than doctor bills any day of the week.
> 
> By the way, DH, you know that piercing needs to get fresh air to it, to help with the healing process, correct?


 I am aware thats why i have been breathing through my mouth all day


----------



## debbie5

Don't give me nonna yer lip!

http://www.ezakwantu.com/Gallery Lip Plugs Lip Plate.htm


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

It's Saturday and no one is in chat I am shocked.


----------



## dead hawk

XD debbie thats awesome


----------



## N. Fantom

I got 4 people to pee their pants, 1 person to throw up, and a whole butt load of people to fall to the ground. All in all it was a good night at the haunt.


----------



## dead hawk

N. Fantom said:


> I got 4 people to pee their pants, 1 person to throw up, and a hole butt load of people to fall to the ground. All in all it was a good night at the haunt.


 thats a good night i can't even get one person to cry i only get AHH and thats pretty cool


----------



## aquariumreef

N. Fantom said:


> ...a hole butt...


Please tell me that was not an intentional word slippage. :googly:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## randomr8

It took my wife and I a good twenty minutes to dress a skeleton in a tuxedo this morning. The laughing didn't help. Imagine 2 of the three stooges. My wife's comment at the end of it was. " I hope we don't ever have to dress a real dead body. They just don't cooperate."


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

BRRRR, it's cold here this morning.


----------



## Copchick

Here too Bio. In the mid 40's. I'm going to venture outside for a little porch cleaning for my animatronics. I'll be doning a knit hat and fingerless gloves to stay comfy. Why is it that fall goes by so fast?!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

It was 80 degrees here yesterday afternoon. Then it rained last night, and the temp dropped to 42 degrees this morning. Weatherman says that it's not going to get much warmer, either.


----------



## Hairazor

Hey N.Fantom, you the man!!


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have a ton of ideas running through my head this morning. Most are things I'll have to develop, but a few are simple mechanisms like 4 bar lifters and other simple lever props. This new notebook will be full by November.


----------



## debbie5

It's so yucky & cold out...."raw" is the word, I suppose.


----------



## randomr8

I'm happy with the cold as long as it doesn't snow before Halloween again. Just got the last load from My mother-in-law's.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

randomr8 said:


> *Just got the last load from My mother-in-law's.*


Not sure why, but this made me lmao.


----------



## Haunted Spider

So I am thinking about asking Zombie F to change my username to Haunted Spider. I pretty much use that everywhere else now, from instructables, to ebay, to even xbox. I don't really climb anymore so the title doesn't make much sense now. Anyone think that would be a weird idea?


----------



## debbie5

Watching "Sleepy Hollow" with Johnny Depp...


----------



## Spooky1

I should really be doing some papier mache, instead of watching football.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not Really ...send him a message.


Spiderclimber said:


> So I am thinking about asking Zombie F to change my username to Haunted Spider. I pretty much use that everywhere else now, from instructables, to ebay, to even xbox. I don't really climb anymore so the title doesn't make much sense now. Anyone think that would be a weird idea?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spiderclimber said:


> So I am thinking about asking Zombie F to change my username to Haunted Spider. I pretty much use that everywhere else now, from instructables, to ebay, to even xbox. I don't really climb anymore so the title doesn't make much sense now. Anyone think that would be a weird idea?


You can call yourself anything you want as long as it's not rude, crude, or socially unacceptable


----------



## randomr8

Spiderclimber said:


> So I am thinking about asking Zombie F to change my username to Haunted Spider. I pretty much use that everywhere else now, from instructables, to ebay, to even xbox. I don't really climb anymore so the title doesn't make much sense now. Anyone think that would be a weird idea?


I use randomr8 on alot of sites/logins. If I can't remember what I did and it's not rsmith then I know what my alt default probably is.


----------



## Spooky1

Spiderclimber said:


> So I am thinking about asking Zombie F to change my username to Haunted Spider. I pretty much use that everywhere else now, from instructables, to ebay, to even xbox. I don't really climb anymore so the title doesn't make much sense now. Anyone think that would be a weird idea?


It's not weird at all. I'm sure Zombie F has made changes to user names in the past.


----------



## randomr8

My wife's FB status: It's officially Halloween widow time...


----------



## aquariumreef

I got two sweaters and a dress shirt today. 

Edit: A 20 gallon aquarium and some liquid latex also.


----------



## dead hawk

Took one two projects for friends, two swords that both need to be swung, and a severed head trick or treat bucket, Today I smoked my first and LAST cigarette


----------



## Haunted Spider

Thanks for the replies all. I sent zombie a message. Guess if you start seeing Haunted Spider show up in the forums, just look for the skelly riding shot gun to know it's me


----------



## debbie5

Is this like a sex change!!??


----------



## Pumpkin5

Spiderclimber said:


> Thanks for the replies all. I sent zombie a message. Guess if you start seeing Haunted Spider show up in the forums, just look for the skelly riding shot gun to know it's me


:jol:Well you do what you need to do.... I liked you as Spiderclimber with an eggsack in the web.... But you do what you need to do. I will love you either way!! be happy, pappy!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

In a hurry, I used the much dreaded bread flour in my mache mix for my last ground breaker—a mistake and I knew it before I even got started! Makes for some hokey-looking, overly thick wrinkles. 

Thankfully it was only on the skull, but I'll need to take the extra step of adding another layer to get the finer details I'm looking for in a day or two, hoping it matches the body. Tick-tock, tick-tock.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I just found out through facebook that my family had a reunion today, and no one called to let us know, or even said anything about planning it. I'm glad I don't live near these people anymore.


----------



## aquariumreef

I've said it before and I'll say it again: I really hate writing bowings/dynamics so much. -_-


----------



## dead hawk

Im with you AR thats the worst task ever, Actually debbie that dosnt sound so bad considering I want a sex change REALLY BAD


----------



## Draik41895

Latest video, covers a bunch. Watch it if you feel so inclined.

Id also like to say that my room need to be cleaned, but my tombstones have yet to be put out, so you can darn well bet what I'm doin tomorrw!


----------



## aquariumreef

I made peace with my cyber-stalker from about a year ago. I honestly can't remember why I didn't like her. 

And I found someone copying what I do too.


----------



## dead hawk

Gotta thank AR for keeping me cig free i wanted one so much tonight but he talked me out of it


----------



## aquariumreef

You mean I told the other people that you were looking for attention?


----------



## Goblin

I remembered something today that happened when I was a kid.
It still chills me over 50 years later. Thought I'd share it with you.
When I was 10 years old a man killed his wife, baby and MIL and
fled into the woods with his rifle. The woods were called Sherwood
Forest and they were thick and dark to a 10 year old. Anyway. I
was playing in a wading pool with my younger sister and brother.
My 21 year old cousin was keeping an eye on us.....suddenly he
got us out of the pool and made us go inside. We had no idea why.
Inside he told my older sisters there was a man standing up on the
hill watching us. A man with a rifle! That night my father and older
brother sat in the back bedroom in the dark, each at a window
with a rifle, watching for him. Fortunately, nothing happened and
two days later he was cornered in a barn not far from us. They
set fire to the barn hoping to drive him out.....but he stayed in it
and got burned up! Back in the 80's I working in a Machine shop
not far from there and I asked the older employees about it and
they told me the whole story about it. It chills me when I think
about him standing up there on the hill, rifle in hand, watching us!
He could have killed us like he did his wife, baby, and MIL. Guess
the angels were watching over us that day!


----------



## Copchick

Chilling story indeed Goblin! Gives you chills thinking how close evil can be. I'm not making light of it, but it sounds like it could be a story line for a tv movie. 

LOVE today's cat picture Goblin!


----------



## debbie5

I just stepped in dog **** on the rug.
The dog never has done that. He better watch it....I'm not happy.Hopefully, it's cuz hubby was gonna take him for a walk & he got excited. I don't need dribblers.....I have enough things I need to clean up without him adding to my chores. And of course, I had NO pet stain rug cleaner on hand....

In other news, its REALLY unseasonably cold here. No Indian summer this year! I've pretty much ripped up my Ween "to do" list. I'll just be happy to be organized..nothing new this year.

(**washing pissy foot in sink**)


----------



## RoxyBlue

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I just found out through facebook that my family had a reunion today, and no one called to let us know, or even said anything about planning it. I'm glad I don't live near these people anymore.


That seems to be the modern thing. The only reason I found out one of my nieces was having a baby and another getting married was I happened to see it on Facebook, which meant their 1000 close and personal friends knew about those events before their immediate family did.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Yeah, Roxy. I said something about it last night, and suddenly today I'm the bad guy, so i told a few people off. I learned how to live without my family almost 20 years ago, and I am on the verge of living without them in my life anymore, period.


----------



## silentskream

first of all, I am very proud of myself for scrounging around to figure out what to make for dinner - i have come up with a whole meal without having to leave the house! *yay for being a hermit*

second - i'm enjoying my new little lappy, but i think it's superdumb that you have to hit the Fn key in order to hit "end".. "end" is supposed to be a super convenient shortcut key, and it's neither convenient, nor shortcutty, nor super if i have to use the other hand to hit another key simultaneously. also - my fingers are still learning where the keys are on the tiny keyboard.

third - I am not happy about this rain. I can't paint if it's gonna be cold and wet outside. Nature needs to get her life together so that I can get to work on some of this stuff. i have a deadline, dammit.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I got nothin' ...


----------



## aquariumreef

Taking a picture of your latex prosthetic work then uploading it onto a *photography* forum apparently warrants a thread remove and a throughout account check. :googly:

Also, I am hungry.


----------



## aquariumreef

Oh, I also have new pajamas with treble/bass clefs, 1/8th and 1/16th notes, and sharp/flat accidentals. 

And we're doing small-group songs in choir, to be preformed at concerts/during lunches. My groups doing "Lean on Me", and I got a solo. :3


----------



## dead hawk

aquariumreef said:


> You mean I told the other people that you were looking for attention?


 -_- no I mean I really wanted a cigarette and you helped talk me out of it, thank you anyway Mr.Sarcastic.


----------



## randomr8

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Yeah, Roxy. I said something about it last night, and suddenly today I'm the bad guy, so i told a few people off. I learned how to live without my family almost 20 years ago, and I am on the verge of living without them in my life anymore, period.


Their loss. I feel that way about mine off and on. Then again just think how miserable you can make them. Love 'em hate 'em, still family.


----------



## randomr8

debbie5 said:


> I just stepped in dog **** on the rug.
> The dog never has done that. He better watch it....I'm not happy.Hopefully, it's cuz hubby was gonna take him for a walk & he got excited. I don't need dribblers.....I have enough things I need to clean up without him adding to my chores. And of course, I had NO pet stain rug cleaner on hand....
> 
> In other news, its REALLY unseasonably cold here. No Indian summer this year! I've pretty much ripped up my Ween "to do" list. I'll just be happy to be organized..nothing new this year.
> 
> (**washing pissy foot in sink**)


Funny what one can put up with for those they love. Our blind dog which we have to shave the rear on and pees on her bed now is probably gonna live forever. We adjust the best we can for the PITAs.


----------



## autumnghost

Most everyone knows that October is breast cancer awareness month. It's also domestic violence awareness month.

While we're saving the "ta ta's" let's not forget the rest of the woman. Support your local women's shelter.


----------



## debbie5

I miss shat on Saturdays....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have brainstormed all evening, because today was National "Discover A New Country and Annihilate It's Indigenous People Day" and nothing was going on at work.

I now know exactly how many wall panels I need to build (264), the placement I am going to need (within about 1 1/2 inches), the optimal number of actors to run the haunt (13-17, not counting floaters), the number of fire extinguishers I will need (15), and numerous other random numbers related to our haunt for next year. I also know that I will need three 5 gallon buckets of fire-proofing spray. 

Geez, looking back at that, it looks like I didn't do anything at work tonight except plan my haunt.


----------



## Draik41895

Why isn't Halloween a national holiday, we should fix that. I put ll my stones out, hung Sherman and his cage, set out Herbert as well as two JoLs. I finished Sam but hes not out yet. I'm pulling out the rest of the stuff Wednesday and should be all done by Friday. mostly. The bust is almost finished as well as my spiders butt. Expect a slew of new showroom threads soon.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Well that took a bit of reading......

I've been AWOL. Helped my daughter move house on Sunday - what can I say - I now have an appreciation of why animals can sometimes eat their young in the wild.... LOL kidding!!!! But OMG sooooooooooooo disorganised - she doesn't get that from me!!!!!!!!!! It was a long day and the friends who were meant to turn up to help didn't so we had to pick up the slack. Really paying for it too I can tell you - I have muscles aching where I didn't even know I had muscles.

In the meantime I've been whittling away at all the jobs that still need to be done. My witch accessories shopfront now has a name - "Wicca'd Accessories". Not quite finished with the sign but close. Still have lots to do but I think I will get there comfortably. My mother had an appointment with a doctor in a nearby city today and came home with an animated witch that we had seen a few days ago in a store there.


----------



## debbie5

It's like a un-Monday...not fair when Tuesday FEELS like Monday....taking kid to school & crawling back in bed. Blah. To many days of rain & grey skies.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not so cold this morning, that is nice.


----------



## debbie5

I went to check on my crops in the community garden and the remaining 3 pumpkins I had been babying have been stolen as well. That makes 100% of my pumpkin crop taken. Must have been a boring day off for the kids yesterday.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Oh Deb, I'm so sorry to hear that. It sucks rocks when that kind of thing happens! *hugs*


----------



## debbie5

I know, DA! They were kinda like...my lil orange babies. 
Oh, well. Nuthin I can do about it. I still have a bumper crop of cauliflower coming in that is LUVVIN this cool weather!!

The thieves trampled my peas, though..I hope they recuperate.


----------



## aquariumreef

I get to train a newbie today on how to make coffee's. I hope he isn't lazy.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Listening to Pandora and making a powerpoint presentation for actor training for next year. Not much else I can do in the rainy weather.


----------



## RoxyBlue

October 9 is:

Curious Events Day - I often find mention of such events here

Fire Prevention Day -someone needs to douse randomr8's avatar

Leif Erikson Day - the first European to set foot on North American soil

Moldy Cheese Day - sometimes it's supposed to be that way


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I wonder how difficult it would be to take apart an old rear projection TV and make a projector out of it?


----------



## randomr8




----------



## scareme

dead hawk said:


> Took one two projects for friends, two swords that both need to be swung, and a severed head trick or treat bucket, Today I smoked my first and LAST cigarette


I'm proud of you hawk. I never started smoking, because everyone I knew that smoked, was trying to quit.



aquariumreef said:


> You mean I told the other people that you were looking for attention?


That seems rather mean, doesn't it?



debbie5 said:


> I went to check on my crops in the community garden and the remaining 3 pumpkins I had been babying have been stolen as well. That makes 100% of my pumpkin crop taken. Must have been a boring day off for the kids yesterday.


I'm feel bad for you debbie. It's frustrating to put all that work into it, and then have someone just steal it. I'm sure the great pumpkin wille be on the look out for them on Halloween night.

I was in my first craft sale on Saturday. I had a good time and made over $200. I think I'll do it again sometime. But I haven't even started my Halloween decorating. I might be a little late getting everything finished. Oh well, I'll get done what I can.


----------



## scareme

Had my eye surgery done yesterday. Can't bend over or lift for two weeks. That will make getting ready for Halloween hard.


----------



## dead hawk

That picture helped me think of some new things draik, Thanks, All I want to do is build like 100 props XD. In other news I am more open to people about my gender identity, lets just say some take it better than others.


----------



## dead hawk




----------



## Hairazor

DeadHawk, that is really creepy!


----------



## dead hawk

Ok, So I never put motion into my props this year is different my newest creation, Santa CLAWS will be the first motion prop I have, I took a motor from an old fan and a cardboard circle hot glued the circle on and put a wire that is bent into a hole on the outer side of the cardboard so it will be able to move and it acts like a piston, hopefully I can have a stabbing monster this year


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Just spent almost 2 hours writing a powerpoint presentation for actor training for next year, while watching Face Off. I still have a few slides I need to put in, but they'll have to come later. I am really glad they decided to send home the person that they did tonight.

I have to make a DVD for the other guy who is helping me with the haunt, so that he and I are on the same page as far as design, costumes, and scene decoration goes. Plus, he has a degree in engineering, so that will help with some of the more intricate mechanisms going into the haunt.

**EDIT**
Anyone want to critique my training presentation? I'd greatly appreciate the input of other haunters. If so, just send me an PM titled "Actor Training" with your email address, and I'll email you a copy (file is approximately 90 kb)


----------



## aquariumreef

And I am done, with the exception of maybe a repeat or two. 

__
https://soundcloud.com/seantel%2Fsanguine-sleeps-again

I'm going to look into getting it published.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Lord Homicide

Rare to see a Toyota Prius driver with politically conservative bumper stickers... I may have to reevaluate my bad attitude toward Prius drivers


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> And I am done, with the exception of maybe a repeat or two.
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/seantel%2Fsanguine-sleeps-again


I like the things that happen at about 1:00, 2:41, 3:01 (piano), and the way the upper and lower strings "talk" to one another at about 4:26.



Lord Homicide said:


> Rare to see a Toyota Prius driver with politically conservative bumper stickers... I may have to reevaluate my bad attitude toward Prius drivers


One of my co-workers has a Prius and he is about as politically conservative and far right as they come I'm amazed at how quiet those cars are, but then again, it could be relative. I have a 2001 RAV4 which I love and it's very noisy, so everything else sounds whisper quiet by comparison uinless it's a motorcycle.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> One of my co-workers has a Prius and he is about as politically conservative and far right as they come I'm amazed at how quiet those cars are, but then again, it could be relative. I have a 2001 RAV4 which I love and it's very noisy, so everything else sounds whisper quiet by comparison uinless it's a motorcycle.


Weird! I thought all Prius drivers were lefties. I can't stand any of them because every single one on the road is an ass. It's almost like Prius (don't know how to pluralize that word) are the new BMWs. Got a BMW joke, PM me if you want to hear it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

In other news, my dad is 92 years old today. Happy birthday, Dad!


----------



## debbie5

I was forced to chose to do my grocery shopping from one of those electrified Carts Of Shame. OMG....
I haven't even *touched* any of my props in the garage cuz I can't walk to get out there. Time is ticking...I better drug up and get out there this weekend.....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Happy Birthday DAD!


RoxyBlue said:


> In other news, my dad is 92 years old today. Happy birthday, Dad!


----------



## PirateLady

Just wanted to stop in and give everyone an update on my son. We went to see him over the weekend and he is doing as well as can be expected. Probably going to be in the hospital a couple more weeks then into rehab for a few months. He is in a private room now, no oxygen and oral pain medicine. He has been up on a walker trying to walk...has taken a few steps...then found out his foot is broken also<just some little bones below his toes> but that put him back in bed until the doctors could come in a see if it needed surgery or just a boot. A slight setback but he has a good attitude and is trying to do all he can to get better. Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers. He has a long road ahead of him and please keep him in your thoughts....

Oh and I have read some of the posts and keeping all of those who need prayers in mine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to hear he's making progress, PirateLady. Being in the hospital for longer than a couple days is no fun.


----------



## Hairazor

PirateLady, thanks for the update. Glad to hear he is doing well considering his injuries. And I always think a good attitude will get someone farther faster.


----------



## Lord Homicide

PL, his good attitude is a sign everything will be OK. Thank you for the update and glad the progress is going well


----------



## Spooky1

Happy 92nd Birthday to my father-in-law 

PirateLady, I'm glad your son is making progress. Sorry to hear he still will be in the hospital for a while longer. Healing thoughts going his way.


----------



## MommaMoose

So happy that there is a good report PirateLady! Hospitals suck when you have to stay for an extended time but at least he has a good attitude. More prayers your way!


----------



## Ramonadona

Ok...I have a few questions. I realize I've been a member for a short while...and I still have not figured out how to do things in this forum.

1. How to you "like" a post...('cuz it's showin' that I don't like anything...and there's been many many things I would have clicked "like" !)

2. How do you post a picture in a post? (I've tried uploading to photobucket for the html code...but still doesn't work.) And why is it that I can upload my photos without a hitch to my album?

Don't get me wrong please...I love it here...just need some help to get around.


----------



## dead hawk

Ramonadona said:


> Ok...I have a few questions. I realize I've been a member for a short while...and I still have not figured out how to do things in this forum.
> 
> 1. How to you "like" a post...('cuz it's showin' that I don't like anything...and there's been many many things I would have clicked "like" !)
> 
> 2. How do you post a picture in a post? (I've tried uploading to photobucket for the html code...but still doesn't work.) And why is it that I can upload my photos without a hitch to my album?
> 
> Don't get me wrong please...I love it here...just need some help to get around.


No Idea to number one but for uploading photobucket pics you need to use the direct link


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well Pirate Lady, glad things are looking up, healing thoughts coming from MI!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ramonadona said:


> Ok...I have a few questions. I realize I've been a member for a short while...and I still have not figured out how to do things in this forum.
> 
> 1. How to you "like" a post...('cuz it's showin' that I don't like anything...and there's been many many things I would have clicked "like" !)
> 
> 2. How do you post a picture in a post? (I've tried uploading to photobucket for the html code...but still doesn't work.) And why is it that I can upload my photos without a hitch to my album?
> 
> Don't get me wrong please...I love it here...just need some help to get around.


You can't like a post, only a thread. I believe the Like button is located at the very first post of the thread, and not all forums have it as a feature.

For Photobucket, copy and past the IMG code for the picture into your post.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ramonadona said:


> 1. How to you "like" a post...('cuz it's showin' that I don't like anything...and there's been many many things I would have clicked "like" !)


In this version of the forum software, you can "Like" the first post in the thread but not posts that come after it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haunti and I are of one mind


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that explains the limited vision and the narrow minded thoughts of late.


RoxyBlue said:


> Haunti and I are of one mind


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Pffftttttt!:googly:

Perhaps I should rephrase and say "Great minds run in similar tracks":jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Pffftttttt ...that's it??? Keep running the tracks.


RoxyBlue said:


> ^Pffftttttt!:googly:
> 
> Perhaps I should rephrase and say "Great minds run in similar tracks":jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I just observed one neighborhood kid defend my yard from another neighborhood kid. Apparently, I am now "The Halloween guy", and my display should not be disturbed.

After the potential destroyer left, I gave the other kid a big handful of candy to show my appreciation.


----------



## debbie5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I just observed one neighborhood kid defend my yard from another neighborhood kid. Apparently, I am now "The Halloween guy", and my display should not be disturbed.
> 
> After the potential destroyer left, I gave the other kid a big handful of candy to show my appreciation.


You are now also the neighborhood god.


----------



## scareme

PirateLady, Glad to hear you son is coming along. I'm keeping him in my prayers.



RoxyBlue said:


> Haunti and I are of one mind


What do you do. take turns using it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yeah...the halloween guy .... I remember that.


----------



## Ramonadona

Thank you for the replies, I will try again (although I have already "liked" 2 things now), I will next try to post a picture again. Thank you all again!


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm really tired of people telling me how to live my life. Seriously, if I want to do something then let me do it. -_-


----------



## dead hawk

I'm an urban hippie, so thats all new and stuff, I suppose life hasnt changed but I am still working on my stabbing mech


----------



## debbie5

Trying really hard to crawl out of the Doom & Gloom hole I have slipped into....

damned knee.... damned grey weather for 3 weeks....


----------



## aquariumreef

Aww, Debbie.  Get better, ok?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Hope your knee feels better soon, Deb!

Do I want to corpse my mini bucky tonight, or just watch NCIS? If I corpse the mini now I'll have nothing to do tomorrow. 

Okay, NCIS it is.


----------



## goneferal

I don't think I'm in the club here or something, but anyway, my aorta is a bit larger than normal and I have a whole new battery of tests to go through. My abnormal heartbeat is driving me nuts. I'm just trying to keep things "normal" and work on projects.


----------



## aquariumreef

I absolutely love my new speakers. Now I can finally hear the bass.


----------



## Goblin

My sister goes to the doctor today and we'll know what comes next
after that. Luckily she has Medicare parts A & B so she's covered there.
Told her to see if Medicare can enroll her in the prescription drug help 
program like they did me. 257.00 prescription costs me 4.00!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I wonder if I have time to get all this stuff done ?


----------



## debbie5

goneferal said:


> I don't think I'm in the club here or something, but anyway, my aorta is a bit larger than normal and I have a whole new battery of tests to go through. My abnormal heartbeat is driving me nuts. I'm just trying to keep things "normal" and work on projects.


We need to have our own hospital wing!
hey- that would be fun!

Feel better soon, hun.


----------



## randomr8

goneferal said:


> I don't think I'm in the club here or something, but anyway, my aorta is a bit larger than normal and I have a whole new battery of tests to go through. My abnormal heartbeat is driving me nuts. I'm just trying to keep things "normal" and work on projects.


One step at a time. My wife just went through something similar. Here's to hoping things work out well.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

goneferal said:


> I don't think I'm in the club here or something, but anyway, my aorta is a bit larger than normal and I have a whole new battery of tests to go through. My abnormal heartbeat is driving me nuts. I'm just trying to keep things "normal" and work on projects.


I feel ya girl, I've got an irregular heart beat too. I'm on pills for it and they make me sleepy. Then I started taking it at night, so i could have more energy during the day, at least this way i can still get some props done!


----------



## debbie5

I have no heart...only a hard, cold stone.


----------



## Hairazor

Goneferal, hope you have good results. No fun not knowing what's happening.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My dad had an aortic aneurysm that was monitored for years (when he bothered to go to the doctor) before it got to a size where they said it needed fixing, which was about the time they said he needed quadruple bypass surgery. I credit those retreads for the fact he's made it to 92 years of age.

I called him last night and, among other things, we talked about the hernia he got when he was a kid helping his Uncle George load potato sacks into a truck and felt something snap. He ended up wearing a truss for seven years.


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Lord Homicide

Hairazor said:


>


Candy corn is gross enough... now you've confirmed it!!!


----------



## MrGrimm

Worst club sandwich ever.... ugh.


----------



## debbie5

If I had a wife, I'd ask her what's for dinner....

(Idon'twannacook)


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

debbie5 said:


> If I had a wife, I'd ask her what's for dinner....
> 
> (Idon'twannacook)


If she's like my wife, she'd say, "Whatever you make."


----------



## debbie5

LOL! I gotta remember that one!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

done ... time to go ouot and get the rest of the tomtatoes out of the garden .... things can wait until tomorrow to be packeaged!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

well, ok ...just one more....


----------



## debbie5

tom ta toes??


----------



## Bone Dancer

Windy out there today, 20 to 30 mph and gusty. Not a good day to put the tombstones out.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ good call


----------



## Death's Door

Hello All - been a while since I could jump on the Hauntforum crazy train and see what's doin'. 

Still crazy at work and I finished 90% of my inside decorating. Will be putting up the cemetary fence this weekend and decorate the porch a little. 

Hubby and I were sitting outside on the porch after putting up the boards on the windowns and two little girls and their grandma were walking past and I heard one of the little girls say, "Grandma - that's the house!". Grandma looked up at us and saw the boarded windows we just put up and replied, "Oh, that's nice." The other little girl pipes up and says, "No Grandma - that's the house!" After that, the two girls started talking about what they wanted to be for Halloween and was all excited. Hubby and I just sat there laughing to ourselves.

Hope Grandma takes the girls TOTing on Halloween and stops by the house. heheheheh


----------



## Death's Door

Scareme - take care of those peepers!!!

Happy Birthday to Roxy's Dad!

PirateLady - thanx for the update. glad to hear the boy is on the mend.


----------



## aquariumreef

Hairazor, how could you? I love candycorn! 

I do believe that bass was invented to feel.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

These are the things these little girls will tell their gandkids ...way to go!


Da Weiner said:


> Hello All - been a while since I could jump on the Hauntforum crazy train and see what's doin'.
> 
> Still crazy at work and I finished 90% of my inside decorating. Will be putting up the cemetary fence this weekend and decorate the porch a little.
> 
> Hubby and I were sitting outside on the porch after putting up the boards on the windowns and two little girls and their grandma were walking past and I heard one of the little girls say, "Grandma - that's the house!". Grandma looked up at us and saw the boarded windows we just put up and replied, "Oh, that's nice." The other little girl pipes up and says, "No Grandma - that's the house!" After that, the two girls started talking about what they wanted to be for Halloween and was all excited. Hubby and I just sat there laughing to ourselves.
> 
> Hope Grandma takes the girls TOTing on Halloween and stops by the house. heheheheh


----------



## silentskream

aquariumreef said:


> Hairazor, how could you? I love candycorn!
> 
> I do believe that bass was invented to feel.


Candy corn is quite certainly the worst part of halloween. Gross.


----------



## goneferal

Thanks guys, I got cleared to go to LA for Universal Hollywood Horror Nights so we get a little trip in and I go see the new cardiologist when we get back. So things can't be that bad. Time will tell.

On the light side of things, I had a conference downtown to attend today and couldn't find parking for the life of me. I stopped in at this home lighting store and they told me that they have an agreement with the business across the street and it'd be fine if I parked there. It was a strip club parking lot. I embraced my sense of humor and damn well parked at the Spearmint Rhino Gentlemen's club.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Came home from choir practice and saw two newly carved Michaels pumpkins glowing in one of the windows. (sings) "It's beginning to feel a lot like Halloween"


----------



## debbie5

Boney Island is reopening!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I'm guessing with haunt season in full swing, Allen didn't get a chance to make a youtube wednesday video this week. It's cool, though. I'll watch a few older ones again, just for inspiration.


----------



## Lord Homicide

silentskream said:


> Candy corn is quite certainly the worst part of halloween. Gross.


Have you (or anyone) heard the candy corn skit by Lewis Black?


----------



## Goblin

Bad news today! My sister has cancer. The doctor told her it
was bad too. He did a biopsy and told her to come back
Wednesday and then they'll decide whether it be chemotherpy,
radiation, or surgury. I'll let you know what they decide, but 
right now it doesn't look good.


----------



## aquariumreef

Holy crap, I just got back from the acapella festivella and that was amazing. Like literally, I am still in shock from how awesome and talented the people were.


----------



## Headless

Oh Goblin I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope its the lesser of the evils and she is OK. It's a tough time for everyone absorbing the news and coming to terms with it all. Big hugs from me.

I've been pretty much AWOL trying to get things done. Still have a lot to do but I'm just working through the priorities and we'll get there in the end. I think I'll need the week off after the party as well as the week before at this rate................

OMG the RAIN!!!!!! If it doesn't stop soon we'll be having a pool party!!!


----------



## Copchick

goneferal said:


> It was a strip club parking lot. I embraced my sense of humor and damn well parked at the Spearmint Rhino Gentlemen's club.


Lol!!! Good for you GF!


----------



## Ramonadona

Goblin said:


> Bad news today! My sister has cancer. The doctor told her it
> was bad too. He did a biopsy and told her to come back
> Wednesday and then they'll decide whether it be chemotherpy,
> radiation, or surgury. I'll let you know what they decide, but
> right now it doesn't look good.


So sorry about your bad news. Soooo wish there was a way to get rid of the "C" word and wipe it out for good! Best wishes and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Lord Homicide

goneferal said:


> It was a strip club parking lot. I embraced my sense of humor and damn well parked at the Spearmint Rhino Gentlemen's club.


That's rare! Please be careful in L.A. Stay away from the west side of the 101 (across the street from Universal) because it's the porn capital of the world.


----------



## debbie5

Gobby- I'm sorry to hear about your sister.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

chilly start .... was warmer outside at 4 this morning.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

sorry to hear about your sister Goblin!!


----------



## Copchick

How women burn calories in France. Give yourself a smile today!

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=yEH4Yum4nN4


----------



## Evil Queen

Goblin I am sorry to hear that your sis has cancer, but know that there is hope. My mom was diagnosed with breast cancer, went thru the mastectomy, radiation, one round of home chemo (pills) and had two rounds of infusion chemo and survived 5 years. If she had stuck to the first round of home chemo she may have had more time. If she sticks to her treatment plan she may beat it. I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Goblin said:


> Bad news today! My sister has cancer. The doctor told her it
> was bad too. He did a biopsy and told her to come back
> Wednesday and then they'll decide whether it be chemotherpy,
> radiation, or surgury. I'll let you know what they decide, but
> right now it doesn't look good.


I'm so sorry to hear about that Gobby! Hang in there and your sister is in my prayers!



Lord Homicide said:


> That's rare! Please be careful in L.A. Stay away from the west side of the 101 (across the street from Universal) because it's the porn capital of the world.


And you know this how? Hmmmm?


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, so sorry. Will keep her in my prayers.

AR, sounds like you had a great experience.

Copchick, your French exercise video sure got my day started with a Good laugh!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin, having been through the breast cancer thing myself, I know what your sister is facing and probably a lot of what she's feeling. Decisions about radiation and chemo are driven by things like the size of the tumor and whether it's spread from its initial location. I was diagnosed in October 2001, and had a lumpectomy followed by radiation. I also went through chemotherapy as well, not because there was evidence of any spread, but because the tumor was at a size (about one inch) that made it likely it had been growing for four or five years. At that point, the thought is that a cancerous cell has had time to go elsewhere and, since there is no good way of determining that, chemo is recommended.

Cancer sucks, and chemo really sucks, but you do what you have to do to give yourself the best chances of survival. Radiation therapy is painless (unless you develop a burn) but takes a while to go through - a typical treatment regime is five days a week for five or six weeks. The actual treatment only takes a few minutes on the table.

Having support is a good thing when you go through the treatment processes. Chemo kind of takes the sand out of you after a while, and she won't have a lot of energy. There will also be days when she's not going to feel up to company, so be sensitive to that, too.

I watched a lot of funny movies and TV shows on Comedy Central when I was going through chemo - being able to laugh and keeping a sense of humor really helps.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ bouncing off Rox's comment. My friend's mother (kind of like my 2nd mother) had a rare form of T-cell lymph node cancer. She was around 60 when it was discovered. I don't know what stage it was or any details because I was scared to ask. She's an extremely classy lady, really outgoing, a total sweetheart, fun, energetic, etc... She made several statements playfully about having the cancer like "You bet I am, I'm going to beat this son-of-a-bitch..." and "It is what it is, we have to solve problems as they come, not worry about the worst case scenario..." Point being, she was high spirited about "beating the cancer out" and pretty much lived on without looking back or sinking into a hole. She eventually beat it and it has not come back. I remember visiting her in the hospital and crying. She told me not to cry, everything would be OK. Give me chills thinking about that day.

Who knows what really happens but high spirits and a good attitude, I am convinced now, are definitely two of the best cancer fighters out there.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dark Angel 27 said:


> And you know this how? Hmmmm?


I'm an actor... duh! LOL. I saw the Vivid HQ from the interstate when I was trying to find Universal. How do I know what Vivid Entertainment is? I met the niece of the owner at a house party about 10 years ago and she shamefully told me about the company.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^No on-site research then, yes?:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lots of merchandise has been shipped, like having more room to move about the place.....please buy more, prices are really good! wink wink


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Just spent an hour on the phone with the property owner for next year's haunt. Did not realize that he is the VP of his local Chamber of Commerce and spends every other weekend playing golf with the County's lead building inspector. I was invited to play with them tomorrow, but I know nothing about golf, plus I have to work. He's going to get me a full copy of the building code and fire code for the area, though, so that's a good thing.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Just spent an hour on the phone with the property owner for next year's haunt. Did not realize that he is the VP of his local Chamber of Commerce and spends every other weekend playing golf with the County's lead building inspector. I was invited to play with them tomorrow, but I know nothing about golf, plus I have to work. He's going to get me a full copy of the building code and fire code for the area, though, so that's a good thing.


Have you ever played golf? It's a game against yourself so just have fun. If you're playing with executive types, it's really just a rub elbows and BSing event. Take advantage of it, you never know where it'll take you dude


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

You have a valid point, sir. Wonder if I can get tomorrow off?


----------



## Spooky1

Goblin, sorry to hear your sister has been diagnosed with cancer. Roxy and my mom are both cancer survivors. It's a tough time, but with the support of her family and friends, have faith she can beat the cancer.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Has anyone seen the cast photos for the new Munster's remakes? They look NOTHING like the Munsters. More like a weak attempt at a knock off of the Addam's Family. I am truly beginning to hate Hollywood.


----------



## goneferal

Copchick said:


> How women burn calories in France. Give yourself a smile today!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=yEH4Yum4nN4


That was super cute!


----------



## goneferal

**



Goblin said:


> Bad news today! My sister has cancer. The doctor told her it
> was bad too. He did a biopsy and told her to come back
> Wednesday and then they'll decide whether it be chemotherpy,
> radiation, or surgury. I'll let you know what they decide, but
> right now it doesn't look good.


Hang in there!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Funny!


----------



## debbie5

Cold night. Hot soup. Kismet.


----------



## debbie5

I'm learning to ask at garage sales: "Do you have any Halloween stuff?" I did that today, and when the lady running the sale learned I was the crazy Weener who puts up a huge lawn display down the street she GAVE me a huuuugeee footlocker full of great props, big strobes, foggers...so much stuff it's mind boggling. She's an empty nester now & no longer wants to haunt. She was happy to hear I was going to use her props at the local school's Ween dance...I was happy it was free. Ya never know where you will find kindred spirits. And yes, we hugged at the end before I left. Luv it. (I went back later and gave her organic veggies from my garden!)


----------



## Draik41895

I just dont want to do anything else tonight. I just want to sleep. I have to be at school at 6 for the band review and stay for the football game, then ll be bck around 4. I gotta re put out my tombstones and put up my spiderwebs and spider. put the labels on the bottles, fix my witches arm, and tie some cheesecloth together. some tomorrow, some sunday, and the rest monday. Im typing it, so its gonna happens. but for now, I'll sleep


----------



## MommaMoose

Looking forward to tomorrow! Going back to help out in the Haunted Corn Maze. Got the husband of the woman running it hooked on prop building now. Hopefully he will take my advice and join the forum! Now we are going to be building a proper cemetery fence and some other props for the maze!


----------



## aquariumreef

I got my movies in the mail today. 

Also, put a layer of latex on a pair of shrunken heads.


----------



## scareme

Gobby. so sorry to hear about your sister. I'll keep her in my prayers.
Copchick, cool video. thanks for sharing.
AR, where did you get the shrunken heads from?


----------



## aquariumreef

scareme said:


> AR, where did you get the shrunken heads from?


Not _real_ heads, ones I shaped out of paper clay! :googly:


----------



## Goblin

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I've been down this road with
both my parents and several friends. It's a long hard road I hoped
I would never have to travel again.


----------



## Dan The Welder

*R.I.P. Amanda Todd*

I was on facebook and heard about this 15 year old girl that was bullied until it drove her to suicide. I looked through the pictures and she just seemed so happy and lively, but it bothered me. I don't understand how people could be so cruel. I can't stop crying because I realised that when your important others are gone, they can't come back. Please pray for her family


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ok, nobody move, I put some leds on this desk last year and I know they are under this mess someplace.
Never mind, I found them


----------



## Copchick

Awesome find Deb!


----------



## Copchick

MommaMoose said:


> Looking forward to tomorrow! Going back to help out in the Haunted Corn Maze. Got the husband of the woman running it hooked on prop building now. Hopefully he will take my advice and join the forum! Now we are going to be building a proper cemetery fence and some other props for the maze!


Mwahahhaha! Good for you MM, a partner in crime, er haunting that is.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Good morning everyone!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Dear Heartburn, 
Either kill me or go away, please.
Yours Sincerely,
Me


----------



## debbie5

Holy crap...it was yard sale central in town....HUGE rummage sales, about 4 garage sales... I got amazing, kitschy things for mere pocket change....


----------



## PirateLady

Who says prayers don't work......My son was discharged from the hospital yesterday. He was walking up and down the hallway several times a day....They basically told him he could do what they are at home as long as someone was with him 24-7. He is staying with his Dad until he gets a release from the dr. He has to go back in two weeks to check on his hand and see if any more surgeries are necessary. His therapy on his hand will be the hardest part. Sounds like he is moving well on his leg and feels better now that he out of the hospital. I want to thank all of those who prayed for his quick recovery and to ask that you pray that he continues his recovery and that he keeps the great attitude he has now when things don't go as quickly as he wants. Thanks again....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good for your son, PL!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay for your son PirateLady!


----------



## debbie5

I'm so glad to hear that P.L.!


----------



## Spooky1

Glad to hear the good news, PL!


----------



## randomr8

debbie5 said:


> I'm learning to ask at garage sales: "Do you have any Halloween stuff?" I did that today, and when the lady running the sale learned I was the crazy Weener who puts up a huge lawn display down the street she GAVE me a huuuugeee footlocker full of great props, big strobes, foggers...so much stuff it's mind boggling. She's an empty nester now & no longer wants to haunt. She was happy to hear I was going to use her props at the local school's Ween dance...I was happy it was free. Ya never know where you will find kindred spirits. And yes, we hugged at the end before I left. Luv it. (I went back later and gave her organic veggies from my garden!)


That's great! Congrats! All we found today was Yard Retail ( over priced yard sales).


----------



## randomr8

Good news PL!


----------



## Evil Queen

Great news PL!


----------



## Copchick

Great news, PL!


----------



## aquariumreef

That's awesome, PL!


----------



## aquariumreef

Also,


----------



## debbie5

had the 15 year old stay up late & watch "The Omen" tonight ($2.99 rental! sweeeet).


----------



## debbie5

LOL @ Bono safety goggles...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I just wanted to thank everyone for their well wishes towards my mother about her fall two saturdays ago. I've been taking her to different doctors and just busy so I didn't answer anyone but I read all the messages and they were so kind! She's been seeing specialists but I think no one wants to operate on her, we're all agreed on that. She has an orbital floor fracture as well as a nasal fracture but her doctor says as long as shes not having double vision she's ok there . If her eye isn't operated on , her nose won't be. As far as her nose goes, if she can breath Ok thats Ok. I can see the break but she's still beautiful.

Her swelling and brusing has gone down a lot thanks to meds so another couple of weeks and we'll know for sure. Her right foot hurts a lot and we had it xrayed, and nothing. She is in so much pain over this and we wonder...really bruised? sprained? tonight my sister wondered if it was a stress fracture which wouldn't show up on an xray? I'll ask on Monday.

Anyway thank you all!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I want a Moron Lamp of my very own

Glad to hear your mom is getting better, PG.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Hey, I used to have that exact same noise and fume generator when I was stationed in Wisconsin. Makes really loud noise, and extremely noxious fumes, but it's cold natured. I suggest getting one with an automatic electric shock starter, because the flimsy cord on the manual start model will break easily, especially when it's cold out and the power is off.


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks for the update on your Mom, PrettyGhoul. I hope she can get comfortable soon and she is able to get all issues resolved successfully.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I need to find a way to de-stress. Chest muscles and neck muscles are as tight as a drum head, chest is hurting, and I'm the grouchiest S.O.B. alive right now. Also, not sleeping very well lately. Prop building is not working very well, and it's starting to irritate the boss lady. 

I tried to explain to her that I know my PTSD gets worse during the fall and winter, (Reason I started haunting originally)but I have been off the meds the V.A. gives me (veggie-makers) since February 2011, and I'd rather avoid going back on them if at all possible. I can not function very well at work when I take them, and THAT causes a lot more stress for me, as well as for my co-workers.


----------



## Copchick

PrettyGhoul said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for their well wishes towards my mother about her fall two saturdays ago. I've been taking her to different doctors and just busy so I didn't answer anyone but I read all the messages and they were so kind! She's been seeing specialists but I think no one wants to operate on her, we're all agreed on that. She has an orbital floor fracture as well as a nasal fracture but her doctor says as long as shes not having double vision she's ok there . If her eye isn't operated on , her nose won't be. As far as her nose goes, if she can breath Ok thats Ok. I can see the break but she's still beautiful.
> 
> Her swelling and brusing has gone down a lot thanks to meds so another couple of weeks and we'll know for sure. Her right foot hurts a lot and we had it xrayed, and nothing. She is in so much pain over this and we wonder...really bruised? sprained? tonight my sister wondered if it was a stress fracture which wouldn't show up on an xray? I'll ask on Monday.
> 
> Anyway thank you all!!


PG - I used to work for a Podiatry group many moons ago. Stress fractures usually won't show up on an xray until it has begun to heal. Then you'll see on follow up xrays a blurring around the area of the fracture. Yep, ask them to take additional xrays to check. It should show by now.

Disclaimer - I am not a doctor, nor pretend to be one, nor do I play one on tv. Merely presenting an opinion. 

Your mom will be beautiful no matter what.


----------



## Goblin

The Walking Dead comes back on tonight!


----------



## Headless

LOL Goblin - what a crackup!!!!

PG & PL - Good news!!!! Deb I am so jealous. Great score.

We have had a hectic weekend and LOTS done. A friend came down from Melbourne for the weekend and helped do all the things that Shane struggles with - mostly ladder work, hanging stuff up. Such progress and a few additional ideas that I can integrate as I put the finishing touches on the haunt. Less than two weeks to go until our big night. I have one more week of work then a week off. I'm so pleased with how it's all coming together but I still have a lot to do. In the midst of all that I still have to finish off the decorations for the Scouts Ball the night before. I'll get it done - but its going to be a push. Nothing like a bit of a challenge!!!


----------



## debbie5

PG- see message I sent you. Facial breaks can wack out nerves in the face for a while.

Bio- take care of yourself, darling. I saw (and still see) a very intense shrink to help me thru the PTSD I had after my concussion & brain injury. Despite my skepticism, it actually helped immensely. I can at least sleep now. We're getting too old to keep dragging that PTSD-suitcase full of poo around all the time. In most people, it can be "fixed"...it just takes time. ((hugs))

And, on a side note. I like that we all have gelled into this HauntForum family. it's nice here. It smooths over the fact that sometimes, our real life families don't' go so smoothly...thanks everyone. My life is better for being here.

Okay, enough of all this NICE STUFF.

It feels unnatural...

LOL.... resume being evil!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Bio- take care of yourself, darling. I saw (and still see) a very intense shrink to help me thru the PTSD I had after my concussion & brain injury. Despite my skepticism, it actually helped immensely. I can at least sleep now. We're getting too old to keep dragging that PTSD-suitcase full of poo around all the time. In most people, it can be "fixed"...it just takes time. ((hugs))
> 
> And, on a side note. I like that we all have gelled into this HauntForum family. it's nice here. It smooths over the fact that sometimes, our real life families don't' go so smoothly...thanks everyone. My life is better for being here.
> 
> Okay, enough of all this NICE STUFF.
> 
> It feels unnatural...
> 
> LOL.... resume being evil!!


Bio and Debbie, you're so not alone. I have PTSD to and though it never goes away, counselling (I can't find a psychologist that takes my government issued medicaid) can at least make it bearable.

And I also want to echo was Debbie said, that this place is my escape from some reality. It's amazing that I feel more at home here then in my actual home. I love you guys!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't suffer from PTSD but I do find that the simple ritual of preparing and drinking a cup of tea in a quiet room does wonders for reducing stress. As the tea cools a bit, I hold the mug in both hands, and the warmth is comforting and relaxing. No TV, no computer, just you and the tea for a few minutes of zen


----------



## scareme

I don't suffer from PTSD either. I'm just plain nuts. But meds help a lot. What ever gets you through the night....






Yesterday it was all dark and rainy, with really loud thunderstorms. My favorite kind of day. Today the sun is out and birds are singing. Bummer. I swear, I must be an Adams family long lost relative. I'm working on getting the inside decorated. I'm having friends over next week so I'm going all out, again. I love it.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Deb, DA and Roxy: Thanks for the suggestions. This isn't my first flare up of PTSD, but it has become one of the longest lasting. When I first started haunting, it was after a VA head shrinker suggested I find a hobby to help me cope. Of course, he also wanted me eating zombie meds, but that didn't last very long. I took them for about 6 months before I decided that I would figure out a way to deal with thing non-medically. I kept the hobby, kicked the meds. Usually, about once or twice a year I'll get down for a few days. It's honestly just multiplying my stress that I can't seem to get over being stressed out.


----------



## aquariumreef

Speaking of meds, last night was my first off my sleeping pills. Up until 4am, got up at 8:30am. 

Also, I still haven't managed to get banned from the photography forum.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hmmmmm, wondering if it might be a photo forum I'm on??

It takes some time to get off those pills.


----------



## debbie5

I'm tired and cold.


----------



## debbie5

I was just looking at pics of a local volunteer fire dep't who is putting on a haunted walk thru..they have so many potential fire & safety hazards, it makes me nervous. I guess they don't have to go by the rules cuz of the old "do as I say, not as I do..."?? Or maybe they have no clue?? Harumph.


----------



## MommaMoose

Had a great time last night at the haunted corn maze I am helping out with. We had over 40 people come through (which is saying a lot considering this place is WAY out in the country). Only down side is some of the kids were a little toooo wired and couldn't stay in their assigned areas. 
On the down side...the wind is gusting 20-30 mph today and tore down most of my grave yard. None of the stones were messed up, just ripped off of their pvc pipes. Now I can't find the Gorilla glue I just bought.


----------



## Copchick

I took a 4 hour drive today going up to and returning from my camp today. It was absolutely beautiful driving along the roads looking at the trees in all their colorful red, yellow and orange glory. The mountains were beautiful. 

Camp is winterized, won't be returning until spring. Then I have to do a permanent fix on that damn sewage pipe. Ugh...

ION, my shift next year will be consisting of four ten hour days, with three days off. Awesome! That third day in a row is great. You actually feel like you had days off without having them fly by so quickly. Haven't been to the station in three weeks, been at the academy training recruits how to shoot, plus had vacation. My guys miss me.  Back to the grind tomorrow.


----------



## autumnghost

Busy busy day. Made 3 quarts of marinara sauce, 10 (reduced to 6 because I turned my back on Zeus who can reach the counter) sausage stuffed French toasts, chicken enchiladas, corn chowder and chipotle meatloaf. Finishing up tomorrow with some other stuff. Oh yeah, pumpkin pancake bites for breakfasts and chicken penne. 

Oh my achin' feet.

My freezer is full so dinner's are covered now I can concentrate on Halloween stuff.

Bio, Debbie, DA - hugs and prayers to you. PTSD is a bear to deal with. I've had it for years. One of the reasons I started teaching self defense was to deal with that and, well without getting graphic, the reason I have it. Hope that makes sense.

Thanks and hugs to everyone for this place where we can all go to be ourselves. Except when we're in costume and want to be someone else ;-).


----------



## randomr8

I'm liking The Walking Dead.


----------



## randomr8

autumnghost said:


> Thanks and hugs to everyone for this place where we can all go to be ourselves. Except when we're in costume and want to be someone else ;-).


Like that alot.


----------



## Spooky1

scareme said:


> Yesterday it was all dark and rainy, with really loud thunderstorms. My favorite kind of day. Today the sun is out and birds are singing. Bummer. I swear, I must be an Adams family long lost relative. I'm working on getting the inside decorated. I'm having friends over next week so I'm going all out, again. I love it.


Here's a song for you scareme.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I got to burn a LOT of inmate made liquor tonight. Geez, that stuff reeks.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Went to the the Spirit Halloween store in the area today. Had a $5 off coupon so I picked up the liquid latex I needed ( $16.95 / pint ) so it got it down to only over priced from totally rediculous. I walked around and checked out the stuff they had. Zombie babies must be big this year, the normal wall-o-costumes, had a spider jumper at the door. You know, I am not sure what it means if you can walk through there and not see anything you really want .


----------



## debbie5

Down side of losing weight: my face looks older. Geez Louise. I *liked * not looking my age. Well, except for the matronly body....


----------



## aquariumreef

Bone Dancer said:


> Went to the the Spirit Halloween store in the area today. Had a $5 off coupon so I picked up the liquid latex I needed ( $16.95 / pint ) so it got it down to only over priced from totally rediculous. I walked around and checked out the stuff they had. Zombie babies must be big this year, the normal wall-o-costumes, had a spider jumper at the door. You know, I am not sure what it means if you can walk through there and not see anything you really want .


If you go to Micheals, you can usually find a pint for $22.00, knocked down to $11.00 after the 50% off coupon.


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> Here's a song for you scareme.
> 
> Garbage - Only Happy When It Rains (official music video) with lyrics - YouTube


Thanks Spooky1, That will be my new theme song. I remember being in kindergarten and standing at the windows and watching it rain. The nun would tell me to back to my table, but pretty soon I'd be back at the windows. I guess I've always liked rainy days.


----------



## dead hawk

ready for the haunt season already nothing to do but draw peace symbols L☮​VE​


----------



## MommaMoose

Just got word that a friend's niece just passed away today. She was only 16. Not to clear on all of the detail other than she got a frantic message early this morning from her sister saying that Kristen wasn't breathing. Any prayers for the family will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Goblin

Sorry about your friend's niece, MommaMoose


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm so sorry MM! Prayers going out!


----------



## Headless

So sad MM - way too young to die.

A friend at work lost her best friend on the weekend. She had just dropped off her 8 year old daughter for the weekend with a friend as she and hubby were celebrating their wedding anniversary & going away for the weekend. Evidently a large truck ran a red light and went right over the car. So sad.

Had a meeting with the scouts today - they are thinking about cancelling the fundraiser because there isn't much support for it - however won't be making the decision until Monday which means I'd have 4 days to get everything finished if they decide to go ahead. Very frustrating. I don't want to waste their money if they are cancelling but it's crazy to think we can get all the supplies and make everything in time....

3.5 days until my week off!!!!!! YAY.


----------



## debbie5

At our school, money coming in from fundraisers is down $2000, which is a lot for us. Gonna be a tough year, methinks.


----------



## debbie5

Our school's name is Zoller School. Why did I never think to call the dance: "Zollerween"??
Gotta change the flyer....how I wish davelowe would draw our flyers' art...oh well....


----------



## randomr8

MommaMoose said:


> Just got word that a friend's niece just passed away today. She was only 16. Not to clear on all of the detail other than she got a frantic message early this morning from her sister saying that Kristen wasn't breathing. Any prayers for the family will be greatly appreciated.


Keeping you and yours in our thoughts.


----------



## Hauntiholik

October 15th is....

* National Grouch Day - go ahead and be a grouch today.









* National Mushroom Day









* National White Cane Safety Day Today is an unofficial holiday by proclamation from LBJ to celebrate the independence of the visually impaired.

* Global Handwashing Day


----------



## Bone Dancer

Grouch's don't wash


----------



## Haunted Spider

On Saturday night, my neighbor came down and asked if they could photo shoot in my yard. It was homecoming night and their daughter and 3 of her girl friends wanted to take a few pics in my yard with the gravekeeper. How fun is that.

The poor girls high heels were sinking into the mulch


----------



## aquariumreef

I have no idea what happened last night.


----------



## Hairazor

MommaMoose and Headless, so sorry to hear of your losses.

Spiderclimber, the photo shoot is soooo cool!


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Goblin - sorry to hear about your sister. Cancer is a bitch.
PirateLady - thanx for the update on your son. I'm glad to hear he is doing better.
Pretty Ghoul - thanx for the update about your mom. 

Good Morning All! Hung out with the Jersey Devil M&T on Saturday at the Witches Ball in Mount Holly, NJ. As everyone from the group started leaving, my brother, SIL, and my nephew showed up at the Witches Ball and I got to walk around with them. Went back to their house and jumped in the jacuzzi for a while and then headed home. Got home at 12:45 a.m. 

Sunday I was decorating the porch and forgot about the wasp nest. Being such a warm day, they were out and did let me know they weren't happy with me being there. Tried to do as much as I could but they swarmed me and I figured it was quitting time so only half the porch has cob webs on it. Bought some wasp spray and hubby will take care of them today. Went back in the house and worked on the inside and made cream of butternup squash soup.

As busy as I was on Saturday and Sundy, at lot of the projects I started are still not finished and my feet are killing me from going up and down the steps. I'm hoping to accomplish at least one thing when I get home from work.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Too cool Spider Climber! 

DW-did the hornets get you? Don't wear yourself out, remember to take a breather or two! 

Good morning everyone!

ION-I've got a full day also. Gotta wash the dishes, my sister left me a whole dirty kitchen to clean, then I need to finish painting the thestral, then after that, I may start work on the sign, work on the 'saddle' for thestral, work on the main and tail...ugh. It's gonna be a very trying day!

Let's not even mention having to redress one of the 'orphans'. She's going to be displayed with the thestral this year....she needs to match up with the horse!


----------



## Bone Dancer

ok, fire started in the wood stove in the shop. Give it about an hour, then head back out for the day.


----------



## debbie5

I woke up singing Karen Carpenter. I think I'm possessed by a demon. 

"I'm on the top of the world..lookin'..down on creation and the only explanation I can fiiiinnnndddddd.."

Please..make it stop....sprinkle me with holy water.....anything..


----------



## Spooky1

MommaMoose said:


> Just got word that a friend's niece just passed away today. She was only 16. Not to clear on all of the detail other than she got a frantic message early this morning from her sister saying that Kristen wasn't breathing. Any prayers for the family will be greatly appreciated.


MM, sorry to hear about your friends niece. It must be a terrible thing to lose a child like that.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Watched Felix Baumgartner do his jump from the edge of space yesterday. I wish I could scare people the way that scared me!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy 24th Anniversary Roxy! You make me a happy Haunter 

TJ Flowers by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, flowers:kisskin:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*Awe! Happy Anniversary you two!*


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Happy Anniversary, Roxy and Spooky!


----------



## N. Fantom

Spent the weekend lying in the mud in 38 degree weather and now i'm sick. At least i got to stay home from school and get caught up with "The Walking Dead"


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Just checking in with you guys. Almost done with the paint job. Next up is detailing and highlights...then....costuming!


----------



## Lord Homicide

(Congrats Rox & Spook)

I'm using a lot more exclamation marks nowadays to emote excitedness, what does that mean besides the obvious?! (<<< see?? argh)


----------



## MommaMoose

Congrats Roxy and Spooky! Here's to another 24!


----------



## scareme

Wow, 24 years. You two must have gotten married fresh out of high school. 
Congrats!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Foam pumpkins....


----------



## scareme

Lord Homicide said:


> Foam pumpkins....


Not as good tasting as the Peeps pumpkins!


----------



## Hairazor

Roxy and Spooky, congrats on 24 years. May you haunt together for many more!


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> Odd that a Google emailed me suggestions on "people I might know" in Google Circles:
> Dept. of Corrections


Well, um, Department of Corrections, I can see you being familiar with.


----------



## autumnghost

Congrats Roxy and Spooky. May you have many more haunted years ahead of you.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Congrats on your anniversary Spooky1 and Roxy! Happy Haunting too!


----------



## goneferal

Congrats Roxy and Spooky! 
We're right now watching the Walking Dead, we leave for LA in the morning for Hollywood Halloween Horror Nights. Then on to Knott's Scary Farm!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Holy crap ..... this the season, way past my bed time!


----------



## aquariumreef

Naps and measures.


----------



## Draik41895

IM way exhausted. Ive gotten a bunch done, and theres still more. im in bed now, but i havent really relaxed at all for a while. I think that I'll be "done" soon, but I need a day to just sleep... but i have church on sunday and a band review on saturday, hopefully not the next one as well... ajgrtbnyfjenhvihjhdndhgh


----------



## aquariumreef

Started arranging an orchestral version of Legal Assassin, from Repo! The Genetic Opera as a side project.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Congratulations Roxy & Spooky.

Still raining here - hoping it will get it over with and be fine for at least a few days to dry up. We are up to 75 for our party - holy cow - big night ahead!!!!! 11 days and counting.

New Walking Dead starts tonight here - YAY.


----------



## randomr8

Morning!


----------



## debbie5

I still am shocked when people do kind, caring things. The lighting design guy really is going to light our dance for free...he is refusing to do a cheap, dumbed-down version, insisting on "awesomeness". I am speechless. 
Yes, Virginia...there still are good people out there. 
It makes up for the times I think I am a fool for interacting with so many people, as when I get figuratively kicked in the teeth, I want to go back to just staying in the house & hiding from cruel people. Life is weird. Apparently, there IS karma. Odd.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I pulled a muscle in my back. I dont have time for this


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> I still am shocked when people do kind, caring things. The lighting design guy really is going to light our dance for free...he is refusing to do a cheap, dumbed-down version, insisting on "awesomeness". I am speechless.
> Yes, Virginia...there still are good people out there.
> It makes up for the times I think I am a fool for interacting with so many people, as when I get figuratively kicked in the teeth, I want to go back to just staying in the house & hiding from cruel people. Life is weird. Apparently, there IS karma. Odd.


Yes, Virginia...there still are good people out there. And there are more good people than bad people. It's just that the bad people are louder and get more press.



Bone Dancer said:


> I pulled a muscle in my back. I dont have time for this


So sorry to hear this. Maybe if you took it easy for a day. Try a soak in a hot bath and good rub down with a heating lotion. Hope your feeling better soon.

It's been a week since my eye surgery. I really, for the most part, have forgotten about it, until I pass a mirror. Yesterday I answered the door to some little neighbor girls bringing the cookie dough we bought for a fundraiser. They just stood there staring at me, until one asked, "What's wrong with you?" I said, "Oh, I'm just getting ready for Halloween." They just stood there frozen. Then I remembered my eyes, and said, "I had some eye surgery to help me see better." They relaxed and we talked Halloween, then they left. After they left I had to smile. What did they think I did when I "get ready for Halloween"? Mutilate myself?


----------



## scareme

Yum! Yum! Lunch is cold pizza left over from last night. Sauerkraut and canadian bacon pizza. Don't yuck it til you've tried it. It's my favorite.

http://tastykitchen.com/recipes/mai...il-ya-try-it-canadian-bacon-sauerkraut-pizza/


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Bone Dancer, a good way to treat pulled muscles and encourage faster healing is to eat a banana every day. The potassium helps loosen the pulled muscle, so it heals faster.

8 more hours of babysitting the wicked, then I get a couple of off days.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Anniversary to Roxy and Spooky1!!!!!
Bone Dancer - nice warm tubby and wiskey followed that up with some muscle relaxers - Oh yeah!!!!
Scareme - glad to hear you're on the mend. Stop scaring the kids - at least not until Halloween Day! :jol: 

Went home last night and the wasp nest is still there (dammit!). I asked hubby why he didn't do anything with them yet and he was working on repairing the cemetary fence and also worked on Pinhead and Female Cinobite display. From the looks of the larger-than-life Pinhead and his lady friend, I refrained from jumping down his throat. 

I didn't get stung by them, however, when I do get home today, and if the nest is still there, it's getting sprayed. Looking at the weather for this Saturday, it's going to be warm which means they will be out there displaying their authoritah again. I'm not having it. I need to finish up as much as I can on that day.


----------



## debbie5

thanks for the LOL scareme.. "I'm getting ready for Halloween"...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I've been putting auerkraut on my pizza for a very long time ... my boy even likes it.


scareme said:


> Yum! Yum! Lunch is cold pizza left over from last night. Sauerkraut and canadian bacon pizza. Don't yuck it til you've tried it. It's my favorite.
> 
> http://tastykitchen.com/recipes/mai...il-ya-try-it-canadian-bacon-sauerkraut-pizza/


----------



## Lord Homicide

Never had a kraut pizza but it sounds pretty damn good.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Doc Scareme was right, took the day off and slept, feeling better. Still a bit of a knot.
Now if I just had some Kraut pizza


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not good Bill...not good!


Bone Dancer said:


> I pulled a muscle in my back. I dont have time for this


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ahhhh, yes a little kraut (but you have to like kraut in the 1st place) ..... yum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for all the kind anniversary wishes, my peeps Spooky1 and I went to Gettysburg, stayed at a reputedly haunted B&B (we've stayed there five times and have yet to see or hear the resident ghost), went on a Jennie Wade ghost tour (Ms Wade was the only civilian death during the battle - killed by a stray bullet while baking bread in her sister's house), toured part of the battlegrounds, and took many pictures of tombstones in Evergreen Cemetery. All in all, a good way to spend our 24th


----------



## Spooky1

Ditto on what Roxy said.


----------



## randomr8

Tonight is still cool and humid. Fog is great without ice. 

RB & Spooky: Sounds like fun!


----------



## scareme

Moving my post. It feels more like a random thought. Boy am I gabby today. Can you tell Doc's up the steroids again?

OK, long story, (as if I tell any other kind). The thrift stores I go to bundle like items together in bags if they don't sell. So, often, if I want something, I have to get a lot of cutesy things to get what I want. I usally just throw these things in a box and send them back to Goodwill or where ever. I don't usally decorate until Halloween because I don't want to get my scary props stolen. I was reading on this thread, about how noone is decorating this year and I felt bad. So I went out to the cutesy box, because I figured if someone steals this stuff I won't care. I went out this morning and put up 15 cutesy wind socks and flags in my yard. After I finished I was sitting on the front porch, looking over the yard, thinking how it looked like someone threw up cutesy Halloween all over the yard. When a van from a day care full of kids pulled up and stopped in front of the house. The kids were all excited and pointing to everything in the yard, and the driver rolled down the window and yelled, "Thank you for decorating." Now I'm going back out in the garage to see what else I can find. Thanks you guys, for pushing me into decorating early. Ya bunch of lugs ya.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Scareme that is a great story.....you just never know who's life you end up touching with your decorations.....so even if it is a lot of work, and time and money, and time, and energy, and time.....you just never know.....


----------



## Copchick

scareme said:


> After I finished I was sitting on the front porch, looking over the yard, thinking how it looked like someone threw up cutesy Halloween all over the yard.
> 
> Lol!!!!
> 
> @ Roxy & Spooky1 - sounds like you guys had a great time. The Jennie Wade tour would be cool to do. Did you see any ghost regiments in the battle fields? Someone I know saw what he thought were people doing a reinactment. He pulled over to the side of the road to take pictures and they were gone! It was a few soldiers, one on horseback. Spoookyyyyy....


----------



## RoxyBlue

We've not seen ghosts of any kind in our trips there so far, but it's not as if they're waiting to perform for us One of the photos I took in the house where Jennie Wade died had something a little odd in it, but it's could simply have been someone nearby moving as I took the picture. Wasn't using flash, so blurs are easy to get.

That said, if anyone has the opportunity to go to Gettysburg, go on a ghost tour with Miss Betty while you're there. She is very entertaining and has some great stories to tell.


----------



## debbie5

Come to my house...we can rearrange furniture or paint the walls & make the ghost pop out. (She doesn't like when we do things to the house.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Deb, I can also go to my parents' house. There's an entity there (Mom says it's a lady) who occasionally makes her presence known.


----------



## scareme

Roxy, I am so green with envy. I want so bad to visit Gettysburg. And if I ever do, I will definitely take some ghost tours. I love history almost as much as I love Halloween. You and Spooky1 are a couple of lucky dogs. Glad you guys are back. It wasn't the same around here without you two.


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about a couple pictures so you can experience it vicariously? These were taken today at Evergreen Cemetery, which was established in Gettysburg in 1854. The cemetery is still in use (lots are available) and has tons of beautiful old stones:

DSCF5832 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF5910 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Ahhhh, yes a little kraut (but you have to like kraut in the 1st place) ..... yum.


Kraut is one of those things that I have to "feel" like having. Same thing has pickled baloney. Which I am told you can only buy in Michigan for some reason.

Back still has a hot spot, but at least I got the hair on the corpse today.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks for the photos Roxy. Wow, thats alot of styrofoam and look at that aging process too.


----------



## autumnghost

It's crunch time and I've come down with a head cold. UGH! By tomorrow it'll be in my chest. I don't have time for this.


----------



## joey207

My butt itches.


----------



## scareme

Roxy, gorgeous, thank you for sharing.
BD, I'll give you a back rub with heat.
ag, I'll give you a vaporiser treatment followed by a Vicks rub.
joey, sorry, you're on your own.


----------



## aquariumreef

Guess who might be a rifle carrier person thingy in the marching band that is going to the Rose Bowl next year? 

Also, I now have a gig arranging songs for a glee club that is forming at my school.


----------



## aquariumreef

Also, pretty close to finishing the arrangement of Legal Assassin.

__
https://soundcloud.com/seantel%2Flegal-assassin


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Just been to a dinner with all our current Councillors for the last time. Election time next weekend and I think some of them may not make it back in. Was a fun night anyway.

Just looked at the weather forecast for the weekend of the party - ewwwww I sure hope they are wrong. Rain all day and only 16 degrees (60F). Not thrilled about that.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I haven't been brave enough to check on the weather for Halloween here. My luck the ice age will start. I have had wind and rain the past few years, so no foggers. 
Wish us luck.


----------



## debbie5

Finally broke down & turned the heat on. Will get results of my knee MRI today. YAY.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I don't know how you guys check for the weather on Halloween. Any of the weather sites I have gone to only have 10 days out which puts it at the 27th now.


----------



## silentskream

Spiderclimber said:


> I don't know how you guys check for the weather on Halloween. Any of the weather sites I have gone to only have 10 days out which puts it at the 27th now.


www.accuweather.com
type in your location, and select "month"

ohboy- i'm 74 and rainy on party day and on halloween. *sigh*


----------



## autumnghost

debbie5 said:


> Finally broke down & turned the heat on. Will get results of my knee MRI today. YAY.


Good luck Deb.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Ok, high of 55 and sunny. But it shows rain 2 days later. My luck it will be rain that day...


----------



## debbie5

the weather systems that are moving through the country right now are very unstable and they are having probs even forecasting accurately even 3 days away....I still have not given up hope for a rainless Halloween.


----------



## debbie5

Spider- when is your name change happening?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> Thanks for the photos Roxy. Wow, thats alot of styrofoam and look at that aging process too.


I think kevin242 must be working there


----------



## Bone Dancer

silentskream said:


> www.accuweather.com
> type in your location, and select "month"
> 
> ohboy- i'm 74 and rainy on party day and on halloween. *sigh*


Whats it mean when it says massive solar flares and ozone burn off.

Not really. My party is the 27th and it says 46 and cloudy, but the days ahead are in the mid 60's. I might have a chance to use my foggers


----------



## debbie5

I need to start drinking. Just for the next two weeks. 

Sedagive.


----------



## Haunted Spider

debbie5 said:


> Spider- when is your name change happening?


Don't know. I asked Zombie over a week ago but I know he is busy. He will get it eventually


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> How about a couple pictures so you can experience it vicariously? These were taken today at Evergreen Cemetery, which was established in Gettysburg in 1854. The cemetery is still in use (lots are available) and has tons of beautiful old stones:
> 
> DSCF5832 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> DSCF5910 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Wow, that's a nice shot of your front yard (or back?)! *mutters* Assumption Roxy is an undertaker.... CHECK


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Lord H, if our yard actually looked like that, the ToTs might be too afraid to come to the front door


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, Lord H, if our yard actually looked like that, the ToTs might be too afraid to come to the front door


If that was the case, I'd be your only ToT then!


----------



## Headless

That second shot of the tombstones - love it. What character they have.

Another night of little sleep. I figured I might as well do a bit of brainstorming as lie there tossing and turning thinking about stuff. Just don't seem to be making much headway this week - too many other things taking up my time. Roll on Friday and vacation time. THEN watch out.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm going to attempt to rake the leaves in my yard into directional barriers for chilled fog. I will update if it works.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I'm going to attempt to rake the leaves in my yard into directional barriers for chilled fog. I will update if it works.


Sounds like a helluva an idea


----------



## debbie5

Today's high is 62 degrees with a low tonight of 42... for Halloween, the forecast is for a high of 46 and a low of ***24!!*** WHATTTttttttt??? TWENTY FOUR!!??


----------



## randomr8

aquariumreef said:


> Guess who might be a rifle carrier person thingy in the marching band that is going to the Rose Bowl next year?
> 
> Also, I now have a gig arranging songs for a glee club that is forming at my school.


 - Grats!



debbie5 said:


> I need to start drinking. Just for the next two weeks.
> 
> Sedagive.


 - Hah! Top five of movie favs.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> I'm going to attempt to rake the leaves in my yard into directional barriers for chilled fog. I will update if it works.


 - Now THAT's an interesting idea.


----------



## MommaMoose

Repaired the 4 tombstones that the wind tore up the other day only to wake up to 3 more today. Some days it really feels like 2 steps forward, 3 steps back.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

randomr8 said:


> -
> - Now THAT's an interesting idea.


It's semi-successful. There is too much wind to really show it off right now, but I'm going to try it again in a little while. I ended up making a wind barrier our of leaves raked up against the cemetery fence, to make the fog build up in the area I wanted it in, and that is a marginal success.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

back home....I'm going to be a shut in for a long while. Not gonna step a foot out of the house unless I'm being driven somewhere.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Hello Haunt family. Yes I am still alive. I have missed talking with all of you. Thing have been so busy here for me. I have had so little time with working two jobs that I decided that I would get an infected wisdom tooth to slow me down. And Just my luck the dentist is pulling it Oct 30th!! My haunted yard is coming slowly inbetween periods of conciousness lol. My kids have been wonderful during all this. My son's cave room came out great now we are just adding finishing detail here and there like a walgreens skeleton I added eyes to will be chained to his wall.


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Copchick

HR - Goblin isn't going to think too kindly on that pic! Lol!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> back home....I'm going to be a shut in for a long while. Not gonna step a foot out of the house unless I'm being driven somewhere.


I hope that's just so you can focus on getting everything ready for Halloween and not because of anything wrong.


----------



## MommaMoose

Sitting here debating on if I should go bring my tombstones in. Winds are gusting 14-19 here right now. Okay, that just made my mind up. Just watched one of my tombstones fly across the driveway. Be back in a minute.


----------



## debbie5

Cortisone shot in the knee...ahhhhhh!! Heaven. Now I don't walk like Quasimodo.


----------



## debbie5

I love this bar......
errrrr...

FORUM.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> I hope that's just so you can focus on getting everything ready for Halloween and not because of anything wrong.


I'm pretty sure this is for real. These last few times I've been out have been really bad for me, but today realy sucked. I can't handle a bunch of stimuli at one time, (this comes from being autistic.) I didn't think that smells could contribute to having the small 'episode' I had today.

The heat played a part I'm sure, but a side from having some dude try to get me in his car, some one was wearing some very powerful musk cologne, then I was okay till I left Target (right next to the mall) where some crazy lady pulled out a joint of weed and smoked it. I got the fumes from that, then she freaking talked my ear off, and then i got off at the walgreens waiting for the final bus I had to take and some guy was working on his truck, and spraying all kinds of aerosol in the air and it was strong too, then some I had to get on a bus crammed full of people.

I just don't feel safe being out of the house anymore. I was already starting to have a melt down while on the bus.

I would be okay if this was a one time deal, but it seems that everytime I step out of the house, this happens. I'm so exhausted by the time I get home.

If it's not smells, its voices that grate on me. I wish I could be invisible to everyone I don't know so they would leave me alone. I have yet to learn how to be a cold b*tch so they would steer clear of me.


----------



## debbie5

D.A....would wearing earbuds or phones help (by blocking out extra noise & replacing it with tunes you like)??


----------



## scareme

Blackrose1978 said:


> Hello Haunt family. Yes I am still alive. I have missed talking with all of you. Thing have been so busy here for me. I have had so little time with working two jobs that I decided that I would get an infected wisdom tooth to slow me down. And Just my luck the dentist is pulling it Oct 30th!! My haunted yard is coming slowly inbetween periods of conciousness lol. My kids have been wonderful during all this. My son's cave room came out great now we are just adding finishing detail here and there like a walgreens skeleton I added eyes to will be chained to his wall.


I'm not sure I would have gone with the infected wisdom tooth idea to slow down with. But who am I to talk, sitting here with two black eyes.  Glad to hear from you. And glad the kids are good. Everything work out with the neighbors?



Hairazor said:


>


I love it!



Dark Angel 27 said:


> If it's not smells, its voices that grate on me. I wish I could be invisible to everyone I don't know so they would leave me alone. I have yet to learn how to be a cold b*tch so they would steer clear of me.


If you want to be invisible, try being over 50 and over weight. People don't see you, really.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> D.A....would wearing earbuds or phones help (by blocking out extra noise & replacing it with tunes you like)??


I'm already doing that, but today I borrowed my brother's earbuds, but they really sucked. This is ironic because he's always telling me to buy the good kind cause the cheap ones aren't made to last. The sound sucked and I could hear everyone above the music, even with the volume turned all the way up.


----------



## aquariumreef

Right, so my sister is at the teen mental hospital for the next 4 weeks. Her boyfriend broke up with her, and she wasn't thinking clearly and took a bunch of pills. 

It was sad seeing her cry today, but it's for the better, she needs the help.


----------



## aquariumreef

But on a happier note, I have two scores to show my teacher tomarrow, and another one not long after. Then I'll start working on the glee-club stuff.


----------



## Goblin

Well, my sister is definitely gonna need surgury. She has to go
Friday for a MRI to see if the cancer has spread anywhere else.
Monday she goes to Chemothery doctor and one on Tuesday
about radiation. They will decide which she will need and if 
she will need it before or after the surgury. Then on Halloween
she will meet with all three and they will go from there.


----------



## autumnghost

If anyone wants to know the true meaning of human resiliency they just have to read the posts here. Seems like everyone is going through or knows someone going through something horrid.

Yet we lean on and support each other in these pages. And we soldier on; hot glue guns and Styrofoam and monster mud at hand ideas in our heads that "normal" people would say would never work. But take a look at our yards and garages and houses and just see what we can accomplish even with the insanity we're all dealing with.

Go Haunters! And always remember - you're never alone (but don't go down in the basement to find out what's in the house with you).

Ok. I'm done. Cough drops and tissues in hand and out the door. Working webmaster (web queen?) today. Yay!


----------



## debbie5

Thank God it's supposed to be in the 60's for the next few days...I can glue some bluckies. And a great weekend so we can go to Six Flags' FrightFest and Girl SCouts Pumpkin Fest!! I can't wait to rent a little scooter at Six Flags (hangs head in gimpy shame). LOL...


----------



## autumnghost

Math lessons this morning:

Cough drop + Mt. Dew = Bleck
Yawn + Hairspray = Ewww nasty.


----------



## Death's Door

Last night made chocolate covered oreos and chocolate covered pretzels. Baked the witches' fingers cookies and candy corn cookies. will be making the fudge this weekend.


----------



## scareme

autumnghost said:


> Math lessons this morning:
> 
> Cough drop + Mt. Dew = Bleck
> Yawn + Hairspray = Ewww nasty.


lol 



Da Weiner said:


> Last night made chocolate covered oreos and chocolate covered pretzels. Baked the witches' fingers cookies and candy corn cookies. will be making the fudge this weekend.


Damn girl! I've got the kids coming over tonight for homemade chicken noodle soup. I got out the Betty Crocker cookbook, the flour, the eggs, looked at the kitchen table, thought of the work, and then the clean up of the kitchen after that. I put it all away and just got a package of egg noodles out of the cupboard. Next time I'll just put everybody in the car and head to your house. But don't worry, Ill call before we get there.


----------



## randomr8

autumnghost said:


> Math lessons this morning:
> 
> Cough drop + Mt. Dew = Bleck
> Yawn + Hairspray = Ewww nasty.


Just readn' that made me scrape my tongue. Yack.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

aquariumreef said:


> Right, so my sister is at the teen mental hospital for the next 4 weeks. Her boyfriend broke up with her, and she wasn't thinking clearly and took a bunch of pills.
> 
> It was sad seeing her cry today, but it's for the better, she needs the help.


I hope your sister gets better soon. Break up's can be devastating. I'm glad your sis is getting the help she needs!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm feeling better. Slept really heavy too. I think my sister may have been right. She thinks I accidently got high off of that lady's second hand smoke, aka the fumes from her joint. That would explain why i was so sleepy when I got home. Not a good feeling at all. So glad I've kept myself clean (with exception of a drink or two over the years)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So apparently it stormed here last night. Leaves and filler tombstones blown everywhere. Took me about half an hour to clean it up this morning.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Why do I answer the phone on my day off? Looks like I get to spend a couple more hours babysitting the wicked, whether I want to or not.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Da Weiner said:


> Last night made chocolate covered oreos and chocolate covered pretzels. Baked the witches' fingers cookies and candy corn cookies. will be making the fudge this weekend.


I'm sorry ... I seem to have misplaced your address. You live where again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Road trip to Da Weiner's house!

DA, glad to hear you're feeling better. I know dealing with crowds and strong scents and strangers approaching you can be overwhelming, but try not to feel as if you need to act the part of a cold person just to keep folks away. Sometimes the highlight of a day is an unexpected interaction with a person you've never met before.


----------



## debbie5

Roxy is like wise Grandmother Willow in Pocahontas....


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Deb, you know what the wind was telling Pocahontas?

"I'm going to screw up all your plans for low-lying fog on Halloween":googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Don't even say that Roxy. 
I have fogger that have not been out of the box for the last three years.


----------



## debbie5

I got sick of not using my fogger, so last year I put up tarps all along 3 1/2 sides of my porch. It worked!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

LOL Deb, Roxy can't possibly be that old. Disney character's are flimsy and 2 deminsional. They wouldn't do her justice! 

You're right Roxy, i've tried to be as cold and unapproachable as often as I could, and yet they still try and talk to me....next will be hissing and narrowed eyes. LOL Though I've had some very interesting convos with people, this lady didn't even greet me before she launched into conversation. I didn't even have enough time to prepare myself.


----------



## autumnghost

I was wondering.....

If "regular" people make silk purses out of sows' ears do haunters make sow's ears out of silk purses?

Just askin'.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You forgot "old" ...


debbie5 said:


> Roxy is like wise Grandmother Willow in Pocahontas....
> 
> Pocahontas - Listen With Your Heart - YouTube


----------



## dead hawk

Mah pumpkin this year


----------



## debbie5

F.E.! 

I have respect for my elders!!
Besides, Roxy would beat the hell outta me with her cane....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see I will now have to kill some people here...:googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Ever have one of those days where you just want to choke someone to see what colors their face will turn? Yeah, that's me. I get called in to work on one of my 2 off days this week, then get told that the vacation time I put in for at the end of this month is being denied. I told them to go ahead and write me up. Other than regular off days each week (which usually entail running around trying to get bills paid or dr appts visited. Actual time off is almost a myth in my world), I haven't had any time off since March when I fell off of a ladder and hurt my back and the doc put me on bed rest for three days.


----------



## aquariumreef

_Note from Admin_: Link removed since it was flagged as containing a virus.http://www.google.no/url?sa=t&rct=j...0TNtKo1vwlbiDCgqg&sig2=nDjuzV2Egae0Nhr5glKsoQ


----------



## Goblin




----------



## dead hawk

I have been feeling a tad..depressed for the past few days for some reason..But I am correcting the reason I suppose in one way or another I am going to show the world I am not a boy I am a stunning and sassy girl the girl I was 15 years ago


----------



## debbie5

and I'm supposed to follow that with a lame ass "Good morning!"??


----------



## Headless

autumnghost said:


> If anyone wants to know the true meaning of human resiliency they just have to read the posts here. Seems like everyone is going through or knows someone going through something horrid.
> 
> Yet we lean on and support each other in these pages. And we soldier on; hot glue guns and Styrofoam and monster mud at hand ideas in our heads that "normal" people would say would never work. But take a look at our yards and garages and houses and just see what we can accomplish even with the insanity we're all dealing with.
> 
> Go Haunters! And always remember - you're never alone (but don't go down in the basement to find out what's in the house with you).
> 
> Ok. I'm done. Cough drops and tissues in hand and out the door. Working webmaster (web queen?) today. Yay!


I was thinking something similar last night AG. You are right - this is a pretty amazing bunch of people and I too feel that wonderful sense of family within the "walls" of this forum. Hope you are feeling better.



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> You forgot "old" ...


OUCH FE - do you like hospital food????? LOL



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Ever have one of those days where you just want to choke someone to see what colors their face will turn? Yeah, that's me. I get called in to work on one of my 2 off days this week, then get told that the vacation time I put in for at the end of this month is being denied. I told them to go ahead and write me up. Other than regular off days each week (which usually entail running around trying to get bills paid or dr appts visited. Actual time off is almost a myth in my world), I haven't had any time off since March when I fell off of a ladder and hurt my back and the doc put me on bed rest for three days.


I think I had one of those days too Bio.

I am now officially on vacation for a week. So we got stuck into some yard work this afternoon - BEAUTIFUL sunshine today - lets hope the weather holds out for the big day.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the road again today....wrong time of year for CCTV work!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

you and your cane will never catch me ... unless you now have a "scooter" ....?


RoxyBlue said:


> I see I will now have to kill some people here...:googly:


----------



## randomr8

Happy Friday life hacks

Happy Friday! Here a great site on hints. My favorite is using Doritos for kindling. Wish I'd thought of that on all those wet camping trips.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> you and your cane will never catch me ... unless you now have a "scooter" ....?


Yes - and it's TURBOCHARGED!:googly::devil:

October 19 is Evaluate Your Life Day, for anyone who might be in a reflective mood.


----------



## debbie5

"Rock of Ages"...I just wasted $3.99 renting that..not funny as a spoof, the Glee -like saccharined rock music made me sad and I can't the image of Tom Cruises' wide torso & moobs out of my head. Blech. AND Tom Cruise SANG in it...oh dear Lord.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Having Sushi for lunch today. I love Sushi almost as much as I love Halloween. Almost.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, thanks to mother nature, I get to rebuild my columns and arch in the next week. The wind got up this morning, and apparently enough got underneath them to knock them over and separate each panel from the frame work. I literally got to watch my columns blow apart. Now I have approximately two weeks to rebuild 6 months worth of work. Guess who is about to go on an energy drink binge?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> you and your cane will never catch me ... unless you now have a "scooter" ....?


LOL I wish I could draw my vision of her blazing around in a Hoveround. It would be hilarious but CUTE


----------



## randomr8

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Having Sushi for lunch today. I love Sushi almost as much as I love Halloween. Almost.


Just had sashimi.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh Bio, hope things go back together smoothly for you.


----------



## Pumpkin5

randomr8 said:


> Just had sashimi.


:jolang it guys! Now you have me wanting sushi.......


----------



## debbie5

I've never tried sushi, nor will I ever. I've seen too many shows where....well...it doesn't turn out well. 
"Look, Momma! Daddy just coughed up a WORM!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

You don't have to be daring or fear worms to try sushi, Deb Some items are precooked, such as the California rolls and smoked eel.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and toe nails, well if not, they should!


----------



## scareme

Oh Bio, I'm so sorry. I saw the pictures of your columns in your album, and I thought they looked great. But I'm sure they'll look great again. It's just a shame you have to work on them now that no one has any time. How are things going with getting time off at the end of the month? You might have to fall off a ladder again. Only this time have a couple of pillows under you this time.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

RoxyBlue said:


> Yes - and it's TURBOCHARGED!:googly::devil:


a fast scooter ... and a much faster broom (add witch cackle) .... DOH


----------



## debbie5

I will be riding a Scooter Of Shame tomorrow at Six Flags...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ouch ...hope everyone gets out of your way ... those things can kill!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

just installed a 3TB to my pc.....with all these meetings I've been recording .... hope I have room!


----------



## debbie5

your pc has TB??!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

it does now ... had no choice .... low memory and I wasn't attached to my pc .... these HD video suck up all memory, maybe I should post some here, yeah..watch these board meetings....well, there has been some entertainment in them???


----------



## Copchick

BioHC - So sorry to hear of your disaster. Hope you can get it back together again.


----------



## Copchick

Just sharing...my bullsh*t tolerance level is very low. Ugh! Or is it just me? Lol!


----------



## debbie5

Okay....I decided I can't afford the $40 to rent a scooter...I'm not going to Six Flags FrightFest tomorrow...hubby & kids are going ....I love seeing all the decorations! Wahhhhh....


----------



## debbie5

Copchick said:


> Just sharing...my bullsh*t tolerance level is very low. Ugh! Or is it just me? Lol!


Must be stress & something in the air. I'm the same...I have so much on my mind that I'm impatient. I'm trying very hard not to be grouchy...


----------



## scareme

I don't know what copchick and debbie are talking about. I've been in a really good mood and I...&%&(% cat! If you jump up on my lap again while I'm typing you'll find yourself without a tail next time you crawl that fence. Now where was I? Oh yea, I'm feeling good, really calm. No stress at all.


----------



## debbie5

Dear scareme: we need new eye pics!


----------



## debbie5

WHoo hoo! New episodes of "Monsters Inside Me"....love it!

If Eskimos can have 1000 names for snow, I propose there should be more names for different kinds of naps. 
Specifically, the I'm Getting Old Nap, which is where you sit down just for a few minutes to watch the news, and then...

you are waking up, and saying, "I fell asleep!!?" and everyone in the room says, "Yeah..and you were **snoring**."

And then, you can't sleep til the wee hours of the morning, because of the inadvertent nap.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sitting up way too late watching "The Road to Bali". Bing Crosby and Bob Hope were a perfect comedy team.


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> If Eskimos can have 1000 names for snow, I propose there should be more names for different kinds of naps.


Fun fact: the term 'Eskimo' is extremely offensive to native Alaskans. :googly:

Going to water-mold some leather and make a Repoman mask soon.


----------



## aquariumreef

Also, started sculpting some worms and a fiji mermaid today.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Thanks for the well wishes everyone! I obsessed about my columns all day today at work, and when I got off, I went to Wal-mart (I hate that place) and got a small package of flat washers, and some short screws to pin the sides with until the Gorilla glue dries. I also got a package of flat "L" brackets to put a support on either side for the arch to be screwed to, so it can't separate as easily (what I think was the main culprit this morning, along with 30 mph winds.) I'll probably shoot a short video in the next couple of days about my repair process. I also have a friend at work who is going to make a couple of "tie-down stakes" out of rebar and large flat washers, so I can drive them in all the way to the ground, taking out any sway that might be there. When I got home I went out to look at the columns, and it may not be as bad as I originally thought. Hoping for a quick repair, anyway, since three neighbors asked my wife today if we got robbed last night.


----------



## Headless

Sorry about the damage Bio - mother nature can be a terror at times. Hope you get the repairs done without too much stress.

I can't believe what a productive day we've had today. I now have two shop fronts pretty much finished (just a couple more things to put on shelves in one) plus my zombie doll scene is finished too and I am over the moon with it. No photos as yet but hopefully we'll get some tomorrow. Really happy with how its all coming together. 

Even got some yard work done - since the weather has been quite pleasant the past couple of days. Looking at the clouds looming though - that is about to change.


----------



## aquariumreef

I never knew that latex fumes can hurt your eyes this much. :/


----------



## debbie5

"Fun fact: the term 'Eskimo' is extremely offensive to native Alaskans."


Ummmm...they aren't native. They migrated there, mostly from greater Asia. And...I already apologized in advance for offending the world.
From wikipedia: "The term Eskimo is commonly used by those in the lower 48 and in Alaska to include both Yupik and Inupiat. No universal term other than Eskimo, inclusive of all Inuit and Yupik people, exists for the Inuit and Yupik peoples."

My apologies to all the Yupik, Inuit, as well as the Aleuts on this forum.


----------



## Draik41895

So I've got another band review today, and a football game...Ugh...

Other than that, almost everythings done! a few more things to do today and tomorrow, but I'll definately make it. Next weekend Im helping run the neighborhood haunted house for 3 reason A) is sucked last year. B) I know I can make it way better. C) Community service hours.
The lady running it is my moms old friend from high school. I showed them all my makeup and they loved it, as well the scarecrow costume were using at my house this year. I'll be lending them my foggers and chillers, as well as most of my masks and costumes.

The guy overseeing the main construction of it put me as head of "effects" because no one there knew what a fog chiller was basically. 

also the tuesday before halloween is the monterey zombie walk, so my and my sister and best friend are gonna go down there and zombie it up. 

This month is busy, but I love it.


----------



## debbie5

Draik- make a list of all the stuff you loaned them to make sure you get it all back.

Our little Draiky is all grown up...(wiping a proud tear from my eye...)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I was able to put in about an hour and a half on repairing my columns this morning. I got one side of one column pinned and glued. only 7 more to go! I was thinking about it while working this morning, and realized that I began building them a year ago today October 20, 2011. So I basically have 11 days to repair a year's worth of work. Thank the gods for energy drinks, otherwise I would be worried.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm a little tired ... kids are napping now ..... eye lids are feeling a li
t
t
l


----------



## dead hawk

Wish me luck on monday I'm going to a phsycologist and gonna get this whole gender identity depression figured out


----------



## Hairazor

Dead Hawk, I wish you the best


----------



## debbie5

Hmmm....free roosters on craigslist, y'say???
I wonder how many I can squeeze into my a hole neighbor's mail slot?
(evil grin)

God, it makes me happy just to think of it....chicken poo & roosters EVERYWHERE....


----------



## Bone Dancer

I agree Jeff, its nap time.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I missed it Bill and good luck dead hawk!


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> "Fun fact: the term 'Eskimo' is extremely offensive to native Alaskans."
> 
> Ummmm...they aren't native. They migrated there, mostly from greater Asia. And...I already apologized in advance for offending the world.
> From wikipedia: "The term Eskimo is commonly used by those in the lower 48 and in Alaska to include both Yupik and Inupiat. No universal term other than Eskimo, inclusive of all Inuit and Yupik people, exists for the Inuit and Yupik peoples."
> 
> My apologies to all the Yupik, Inuit, as well as the Aleuts on this forum.


Nahh, I was just teasing you. :googly: You definetly wouldn't call someone here a Eskimo though.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just got back from the Leesburg rummage sale - didn't see anything we had to have, but it was a lovely day for walking around looking at all the junk people like to get rid of. We stopped by an antique shop on the way home to do a little more "looking but not buying", had a pulled pork barbeque sandwich and fresh-cut french fires at a roadside stand, and picked up some shelled pumpkin seeds and whte cheddar popcorn for later.


----------



## Copchick

I drove to Columbiana, OH for a Shaker Christmas festival. All during the drive there, we kept stopping in mid sentence to express our pleasure of seeing our beautiful Pennsylvania mountains covered with explosions of fall colors throughout the trees. Sorry folks, I think here in PA we got you all beat.  (I know, you all have the best trees too.  ) Anyway, it was a nice day walking in the woods at the festival with the smell of the leaves, them falling on you, and the smell of fires cooking the delicious foods and hearing a local band from Pgh playing Christmas music. (B.E.Taylor) It was a good day.


----------



## dead hawk

Copchick said:


> I drove to Columbiana, OH for a Shaker Christmas festival. All during the drive there, we kept stopping in mid sentence to express our pleasure of seeing our beautiful Pennsylvania mountains covered with explosions of fall colors throughout the trees. Sorry folks, I think here in PA we got you all beat.  (I know, you all have the best trees too.  ) Anyway, it was a nice day walking in the woods at the festival with the smell of the leaves, them falling on you, and the smell of fires cooking the delicious foods and hearing a local band from Pgh playing Christmas music. (B.E.Taylor) It was a good day.


 Lol you were in mah home area ay


----------



## Copchick

dead hawk said:


> Lol you were in mah home area ay


It's a nice town DH! Lots of farm land. We only stayed around the area of the festival.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Oh yeah?! Well, here in Acworth Georgia we have ... uh... really pretty, um ... Kudzu..?

damn


----------



## aquariumreef

Going to place an order for my lifecast supplies soon.


----------



## scareme

Copchick said:


> I drove to Columbiana, OH for a Shaker Christmas festival. All during the drive there, we kept stopping in mid sentence to express our pleasure of seeing our beautiful Pennsylvania mountains covered with explosions of fall colors throughout the trees. Sorry folks, I think here in PA we got you all beat.  (I know, you all have the best trees too.  ) Anyway, it was a nice day walking in the woods at the festival with the smell of the leaves, them falling on you, and the smell of fires cooking the delicious foods and hearing a local band from Pgh playing Christmas music. (B.E.Taylor) It was a good day.


Down here in Oklahoma the trees don't turn the really pretty colors like they do up north. So we were happy when we got the chance to take our daughter up to Wisc. one fall. We spent a day driving around ohhing and awing. I asked my daughter what she thought of all the trees, and she said, "Mom, their just trees. I don't see the big deal in looking at a bunch of trees." I think she would have liked it better if we had taken her to Vegas or somplace like that. lol


----------



## MommaMoose

Sunset at the maze tonight. Not one of my best pics since it was taken in a hurry but it will do for now.


----------



## debbie5

3:30 am...singing around the campfire with friends..we all got really cold ..then someone checked & we realized it was 43 outside. Yikes!
My ars is too cold to sleep. I think I will crank up the heated mattress pad until I smell bacon frying...


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> 3:30 am...singing around the campfire with friends..we all got really cold ..then someone checked & we realized it was 43 outside. Yikes!
> My ars is too cold to sleep. I think I will crank up the heated mattress pad until I smell bacon frying...


You mean soy meat, right? You're much too lean to be bacon!


----------



## Draik41895

Who's guess we'd have an earth quake 2 days after national earthquake day? As if I couldn't sleep already...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## dead hawk

So I cant seem to get the batterys to last for my light in my pumpkin so Im gonna add a external battery pack to the light to last maybe a few more hours


----------



## aquariumreef

I convinced a guy in Australia to shave his facebeard 

Soon I'll take over the world!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

aquariumreef said:


> I convinced a guy in Australia to shave his facebeard
> 
> Soon I'll take over the world!


Why would you do that? We love our face beards. (Most of our other beards we only like ) I'm going to trim mine real thin and evil looking for my Mad Scientist this year.


----------



## Bone Dancer

dead hawk said:


> So I cant seem to get the batterys to last for my light in my pumpkin so Im gonna add a external battery pack to the light to last maybe a few more hours


What kind of light are you using. A cheap led flashlight should work for hours with some alki batteries. I would think that would be cheaper then a new battery pack.


----------



## aquariumreef

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Why would you do that? We love our face beards. (Most of our other beards we only like ) I'm going to trim mine real thin and evil looking for my Mad Scientist this year.


Because beards are icky and they look nasty! :googly:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Santa Claus would disagree.


----------



## Copchick

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Santa Claus would disagree.


Lol!


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> Because beards are icky and they look nasty! :googly:


Indeed, they are not and do not when properly groomed, as Spooky1 clearly demonstrates


----------



## Headless

Great pic of you two....

Ahh yes 5:00 am and no sleep yet again. Might make a couple of signs and hope to get a bit more sleep in before it's really time to get up.

We went to pick up some chair covers that I purchased on Ebay - I now have 150 white chair covers (trying to get an early start on preparing for the day when my daughter comes home and says GUESS WHAT - I'm getting married....  ) Not that I think that will happen for a while - but I just like the idea of being prepared...... I already have someone interested in hiring 100 of them so I guess that helps pay for them too.

We had a meeting yesterday with the chef for our party - so I'm pretty happy that's organised. Plus he'll be taking the photos in our photo booth so another thing I don't have to worry about as well. He's a talented photographer so between us all we might end up with some nice photos of the haunt this year.

Didn't get a thing done yesterday except some much needed housework and the trip to pick up the covers. So I'll have to get stuck into it today. If this rain would stop it would help. But better that it gets it over with now and be fine on the night I guess.


----------



## Bone Dancer

What's the deal here. I had to go do NON-Halloween stuff today. I'm running behind has it is.


----------



## Copchick

Awww, look at you two! Nice pic Roxy and Spooky! Nice beard too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thank you kindly, Ms CC

Working on a bustier in the perhaps misguided hope I'll have a from-scratch costume put together by Halloween. Word of advice to anyone attempting to make one of these garments - take all the measurements on the pattern envelope as gospel. I'm in the process of ripping out nine seams because I didn't make adjustments before sewing the sections together.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

It's cool here in Florida...odd surprise that it has been in the 60s the last couple of nights and I love it! The cooler weather makes me feel more alive, alert and happy. It feels like almost fall...which I haven't experienced in years lol.


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> Indeed, they are not and do not when properly groomed, as Spooky1 clearly demonstrates


Point taken, but I still think they are gross. 

Got some plaster and plaster strips for my lifecast today, now I need the silicone what's-it-called stuff and I' good to go! Also picked up some paint, and sculpting tools. Oh, also some candy for the 31'st and the Cinderella pumpkins. 

Also, I got to see my sister today. She's actually doing better than I thought, settling in nicely and acting positive and just like she's healthy.


----------



## dead hawk

Set up my haunt this year very early but I will be putting an alarm in the center so I will know if someone is trying to steal my stuff, hopefully no one ruins my year


----------



## debbie5

AR- glad to hear your sister is doing better.


Life is very good lately. Funny how hormone meds make the sky blue again. Better living through pharmacology. 
Had a four hour PumpkinFest with 45 Girl Scouts...I was in charge of fire keeping & outdoor cooking again. Really fun, and makes me happy to have a real, old fashioned outdoor Fall event, and girls who LOVE it. The energy these kids give off is just amazing.


----------



## debbie5

This Friday, it's supposed to 71 and sunny. Five days later, on Halloween, it's supposed to be 42 and mixed snow & rain. 
WHYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!??


----------



## dead hawk

Tuesday I am going to have to tarp down everything and be on prop duty for big ol Ohio style T-Storms

UGG  :F


----------



## Goblin

I got a birthday card and a Halloween card Saturday from a
friend I worked with for almost 20 years. He included a note
with them that told me two of our friends and fellow coworkers
had passed away recently.


----------



## Headless

Sorry to hear that Goblin. 

So tired tonight. We got a lot of the party area set up today and more lawn mowing etc. Trying to take advantage of the weather. Still so much to do though. I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed really. Still - what can you do - just one step at a time..... and breathe!


----------



## aquariumreef

Finally got started on my RFID zapper, but I'm worried there might be a bit of electricity still, easily 10+ joules, that could electrocute me. What's the best way to get rid of the lingering electricity without ruining the thing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I thnk you need to ask that question in the Tech Terror forum, AR

October 22 is National Nut Day. I assume this means the plant and not the folks who populate this forum


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> October 22 is National Nut Day. I assume this means the plant and not the folks who populate this forum


Never assume


----------



## Headless

Clearly just the nuts from the USA Roxy - it's not International Nut day! 

Well the BADDDD news is that the Scouts are going ahead with their fundraising ball on Friday night having not yet even sold ONE ticket.  I was hoping they were going to ditch the idea but no such luck. So now I have to find the time to fit in making 32 Giant Flowers in pots, plus the table centres between now and Friday night as well as spending a few hours at the venue Friday afternoon setting up. It was looking like they were going to pull the pin so I hadn't bothered doing anything so as not to waste money and time.... OOPS....


----------



## Headless

3:00 am and I'm wide awake - Note to self - DO NOT offer to do things for others until you are sure it doesn't clash with your own Halloween party........ Too much stress.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Still don't know if I am going to be able to take a vacation. Which makes me just a little over irritated... Okay, fine I am a jerk right now.

Deal with it.


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> October 22 is National Nut Day. I assume this means the plant and not the folks who populate this forum





Dr. Maniaco said:


> Never assume


Dr. M - This is exactly what came to mind! Lol! What the heck, Happy Nut Day to every nut in the house!


----------



## debbie5

VENT WARNING:
I found a lighting designer from NYC who was willing to donate lights to our school dance. $1000 worth of equipment plus a lighting design. I asked the PTO for an extra $150 over my dance budget to pay him. The PTO voted 8 to 7 to NOT give me the extra money for this. My budget for the dance is $300:$200 goes to the DJ and only $100 is for me to spend...so far I spent $86 on candy (and I didn't buy enough) ...did I mention the school has about 500 kids? And that I made them $900 on the dance last year?
I seriously want to tell them where to stick it, but I can't bail on the kids.
Besides, the designer is an ex-teacher, and feels strongly that the kids need an awesome party and has now said he will waive his fee. But still, in principle...I'm kinda torqued. For all the time,effort and money *I* donate to this, and for all the money I make for the school, I can't believe they won't cough up some extra money. Granted, it takes away from profits, but.... (sigh)
Okay...back to the garage...I have skellies to paint.....


----------



## Lord Homicide

Headless said:


> 3:00 am and I'm wide awake - Note to self - DO NOT offer to do things for others until you are sure it doesn't clash with your own Halloween party........ Too much stress.


If anyone ever wants to know what tomorrow holds for them, ask Headless!!!  She lives in the future


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Indeed, they are not and do not when properly groomed, as Spooky1 clearly demonstrates


My goatee was killer when I had it too


----------



## MommaMoose

So this year I have spent more time on repairing tombstones than I have in making them. Really wish Mother Nature would cut me a little slack. Have yet another one waiting for the glue to dry on.


----------



## Hairazor

OK, I got the dog, now I need a cat!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, the poor little beagle looks so sad


----------



## Headless

Lord Homicide said:


> If anyone ever wants to know what tomorrow holds for them, ask Headless!!!  She lives in the future


LOL if only that would work for ME !!!!!!!

Have a dumpster arriving this morning some time to get rid of the rubbish we've cleaned out AND going to leave it here this year to take the left overs from the party - unlike last year when we had all those bottles and paper plates and food that took weeks to siphon through the regular weekly rubbish collections.

Then its off to town to pick up the supplies to make the flowers for the Scouts on Friday night. Hmmmmm I will need to pick up my act to get myself ready for Saturday that's for sure.


----------



## Copchick

HR - The cat is even safety conscious, he's wearing safety glasses! How cute!


----------



## N. Fantom

I have such a stupid cat! She can only use throwing knives! Why can't she be cool and learn how to use a chainsaw like that one?


----------



## debbie5

Is it wrong to seriously consider making vinyl signs that say "LAME!" and taping them over all the Trunk Or Treat signs that churches are putting up all over town?? Dear God..it's COME HERE!! MAKE IT GO AWAY!! Fearmongering is all it is.....


----------



## aquariumreef

I just found some sheet music I apparently stole from my school today.


----------



## debbie5

Holy carp...95 guests on the forum right now.


----------



## Spooky1

The forecast for next week is cold and rainy. Even calling for a rain snow mix on the night of the 30th. Hope the forecast changes.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have one more shift to work, then I am on vacation until the second. Halloween party on Friday night, then ToT's, then Haunted House , then get to relax, finally.

Okay, who am I kidding, I'll keep right on building after Halloween.


----------



## goneferal

debbie5 said:


> Is it wrong to seriously consider making vinyl signs that say "LAME!" and taping them over all the Trunk Or Treat signs that churches are putting up all over town?? Dear God..it's COME HERE!! MAKE IT GO AWAY!! Fearmongering is all it is.....


My fave answer to this horrible phenomenon is that sex offenders aren't allowed to hand out candy from home... What same people that these helicopter parents are trying to avoid might just set up a nice trunk to lure little kids with? Pedo trunk or treaters probably had no way to lure children before this movement.


----------



## goneferal

Holy carp, I've already had three nightmares about not being ready with the yard this year. I have over 200 mini spots to set up and my graveyard and witches and ghosts and OH MY GOSH!


----------



## aquariumreef

And here I am being idle because I haven't decided what I'm doing yet. Maybe I'll bring some stuff op on Saturday.


----------



## MommaMoose

Graveyard is done except for the two stones that are curing overnight and the lighting. The neighbor kids had a blast running from stone to stone petting the crows and shaking the hand that coming up from the ground. Wished I would have had my camera to get pics of the 3 of them running around.


----------



## Draik41895

So sunday before Halloween, me and my best friend and my sis are going up to Mantooth Manor in Campbell. But Watching "Halloween Crazy" we realized that Dixon is only like 3 hours away where Cool Patch Pumpkins is, the 53 acre corn maze world record holder. We wanna see about leaving early, going there all day, and going to Mantooth before heading home. 

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

And as of tonight I put Jane, the dummy left around the house to startle people, out. She's currently laying on the living room rug waiting for morning.

Also, I keep glancing behind me to make sure she isn't going to wake up and kill me or anything.


----------



## Goblin

The bottom picture looks like my cat Garfield. He likes to wait
for me to go to bed at night and he stretchs out on my chest
with his head under my chin!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frank the cat does the same thing. In the winter its like having a furry heating pad next to you.


----------



## debbie5

I'm meeting today with the 7th & 8th graders who will be helping me on the Ween dance. This should be interesting. Then, off to Coxsackie to pick up the lights for the gym. Gonna throw some Ween CD music in the car as I go & enjoy the last of the Fall foliage. I love short-ish car trips. In between, making soup for dinner and digging up perennials to barter/give to the lighting guy, seeing as I can't pay him....grrrrrr. I offered to barter and he took me up on it...like I have time & wanna freaking GARDEN right now! Oh well...
And the principal gave the "okay" to me staying at school Thursday evening to set up lights and my graveyard, so that is a HUGE stress relief. I'm actually calm now....now worries, no bad dreams, for the first time in 10 years of haunting!! It's a weird feeling.


----------



## IMU




----------



## debbie5

A friend's son is in the Navy & his ship was approached by "pirates" off the coast of Africa. They were shot out of the water. No more pirates!


----------



## RoxyBlue

October 23 is:

National Mole Day - not the ones on your face or the ones that dig holes in your garden. This holiday commemorates Avogadro's Number (6.02 x 10^23). As a side note, Trader Joe's sells Avocado's Number Guacamole, so clearly there are some ex-chemists/geeks working there

TV Talk Show Host Day - also the birthday of one of the most well known talk show hosts, Johnny Carson.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hairazor said:


> OK, I got the dog, now I need a cat!


Well that's some serious anti-dog propaganda. Besides, where do you find a chainsaw that small?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I am sure some of the great minds on this forum already knew this...but I just discovered the magic of 'break cleaner' and lacquer thinner on foam...and I am loving it!


----------



## IMU

*Well played ... maybe.*










Not original, but funny.


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Death's Door

Hey Guys - haven't been here for a few days. Been a tough couple of days. Our beagle, Jakey Bonz, passed away around 4 o'clock yesterday afternoon. He was having seizures and starting getting paralysis in his arms and legs. When we called the vet, they just told us that it was time to bring him in for the final visit. We spent most of the day with him on a blanket outside in the sun spending time talking to him before we had to take him for the appt. It was actually calming with the leaves falling and just hanging out and reminising with him. 

Today I feel like I got kicked in the chest. It's probably anxiety and stress related to work, losing our other beagle, Max, in May and now this. It's hard to swallow and breath. Got to try to take it easy. Thanx for reading guys.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So sorry to hear about Jakey, DW Our first dog went pretty much the same way - multiple seizures (called cluster seizures) leading to a trip to the emergency vet to be put down. We'd been warned by our regular vet to watch for the clusters since she'd had a single seizure several weeks before, so in some respects we were mentally prepared, but it's still difficult to experience.


----------



## Headless

Oh DW I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. It's so hard to lose your beloved pets - they are so special. At least you had the opportunity to spend time with him. Big hug from me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry to hear about your fur baby DW.


----------



## randomr8

hongkongdisneyland

Oh yeah. Let's go to Hong Kong!


----------



## Draik41895

I want a Halloween themed Class ring.


----------



## dead hawk

Bone Dancer said:


> What kind of light are you using. A cheap led flashlight should work for hours with some alki batteries. I would think that would be cheaper then a new battery pack.


A tiny lightbulb not LED (havent converted fully for halloween) I added the extra pack and it now lasts days but after changing the batterys I think it can last a week


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Watching "Unwrapped" Halloween Candies 

I love this show.


----------



## debbie5

My condolences on the loss of your furry friend, D.W.


----------



## debbie5

I am so tired. I can't find my TO DO list, which is freaking me out....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Had a coupon for 50% off one item at Hancock Fabrics, so I picked up the two materials I need for my costume skirt which may or may not get finished by Halloween I'm going bold and winging the skirt construction - no pattern, just some ideas from some on-line bustle skirt tutorials. Probably a good thing I got the more expensive material at half price....


----------



## aquariumreef

Tomorrow my group is preforming the song with my solo in it.


----------



## aquariumreef

And apparently my photography style is that of 'too much information meets almost pornographic tossed into body abstracts' due to a new series I've started called "It Get's Weirder". 

Not sure weather to be offended or not.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I am officially vacated as of 10pm. Just found out that Allen Hopps is at Netherworld in Atlanta (3 hours away:|) Would have liked to go up and meet him. The guy has inspired me and taught me a lot of things. Would be nice to shake his hand and thank him in person.


----------



## goneferal

RoxyBlue said:


> Had a coupon for 50% off one item at Hancock Fabrics, so I picked up the two materials I need for my costume skirt which may or may not get finished by Halloween I'm going bold and winging the skirt construction - no pattern, just some ideas from some on-line bustle skirt tutorials. Probably a good thing I got the more expensive material at half price....


I gave up on mine I'm using an old witch dress for this year's costume (Banshee). Luckily, my optometrist is hooking me up with some black out contacts for the costume. I think I'll use creepy cloth to make the dress more scary.


----------



## Draik41895

Busted up my lip. it sucks, but I like looking at it. I can name the layers of skin!


----------



## aquariumreef

Also, I made homemade vanilla pudding with oreos.


----------



## aquariumreef

Talking to a luthier from RI who said he'll make me a violin, case, and bow for $250, and toss in some D'Addario strings and rosin for fun. I have $100 in saving already, so it won't be too much more work for the rest.

Actually, I have more than the rest in my music account at school!  See what having connections can do? :googly:


----------



## Goblin

My internet has been out all night so I'm just gonna post real quick and leave before it goes out again!


----------



## debbie5

Gobby's commitment to late night pics is extraordinary. Cute kitty!

Good morning, stressed out people!
I didn't sleep well, as I have a splitting headache & $7000 worth of lighting equipment in my freaking CAR. I went down to the lighting designer's house (in the pouring rain...and got lost) & picked up all the stuff he's loaning me. I literally have no more room in my house for any more Ween stuff. Gonna have to bring it to school today, so I can sleep at night....


----------



## debbie5

Draik41895 said:


> Busted up my lip. it sucks, but I like looking at it. I can name the layers of skin!


How do you bust up your own lip? Sounds like a Jim Carey routine.


----------



## Zurgh

Precision cat herding, now with lemon scented *cosmic rays*, and _free_ swag every Thensday afternoon! Unbeatable door stops and evil-free canned yams! _See_ if I don't! 



Da Weiner said:


> Another thought just came to mind while reading the posts - where is Zurgh and his ramblin' ons? Has he been abducted by aliens? Do they need more time to figure him out - good luck with that!


My condolences on your recent loss, Da Weiner. Having a chance to say good bye to a loved one (human or pet) while they still live is a rare opportunity one should never pass up, IMO. I'm glad you got to spend that time with him.

BTW... Usually, I abduct the aliens...



BioHazardCustoms said:


> ...Now that you mention it, I haven't seen Zurgh in about a month or so. I hope everything is okay with him.


Thank you guys for your concern.
I'm alive...ish. 
OK...ish. 
To make a long, exciting, interesting, dramatic, and unbelievably weird story involving multidimensional side quests, bizarre intergalactic life, and saving the universe with an altered salad shooter from the continued depredations of the Oat Men and Elder Gods, very short and boring...

I got busy with life.



Spooky1 said:


> Zurgh last logged on 6 days ago, but hasn't posted in 3 weeks. Maybe he's just observing us and reporting back to his alien overloads.  I hope all is okay with him.


Sometimes, I lurk (and have nothing to say... Surprised?)... and sometimes I get really busy... for weeks. I haven't logged-in, in over 3 weeks?!?!?...wow. I'll have to tell Samhedron, Fleemburt, Tridioxin, and a few others to give me a little more breathing room so I can play here a bit more frequently. Probably won't be too 'regular' here until after that ONE DAY, but wanted to check in on my forum peeps and harass my enemies with Hello's and lil' kitten kisses from my neck of the galaxy. That is all my Overlords allow me to say until the current incident is declassified.

Stay zesty and delicious, my friends. Even in milk. Beware the pye-man and his wares, for he is a deceiver... not to mention the crusts are stale and incorrectly flaky in that bad way.

End transmission... ... ... ... :googly:


----------



## debbie5

Zurgh!~!

IT'S ALIIIIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiivvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## MommaMoose

DA sorry about your loss. But at least you did get to say good bye.
Zurgh so nice to know that you are still around!
Debbie, the fun part comes when it is time to tear down and clean up. That's when all of my nightmares begin!
So my best friend's son calls me yesterday evening wanting to know what time I get up in the mornings. Then he precedes to tell me about spirit week at school. Today is Zombie Day and he wanted me to do his make up. This is what I managed to do for him at 5:30 this morning (without coffee mind you)















Flash kinda washed out the coloring on his face in the last one but you can see the peeling skin better.


----------



## debbie5

Momma, that looks great! Nice teeth, too.


----------



## Lord Homicide

You best not be posting here you hear meow?


----------



## Copchick

Look what just moved into Pittsburgh!!! I have to stop and check it out of course!!

http://news.yahoo.com/video/pittsburghkdka-15751084/new-zombie-themed-shop-opens-in-lawrenceville-30936930.html#crsl=%252Fvideo%252Fpittsburghkdka-15751084%252Fnew-zombie-themed-shop-opens-in-lawrenceville-30936930.html


----------



## debbie5

I just wanted to remind people that there are still GREAT people out there. I am amazed at the amount of support I have received this year in putting on this school dance. People know our school district is corrupt, broke and short-changing the kids, so business owners and even parents have been very generous in donating items to raise money for the school (we are buying instruments, mainly violins, for the school kids). Almost every vendor I have approached about donating has given me MORE than I asked for. I just wanted to post this here as a reminder, so peeps here remember that others can be a huge help to your fundraiser haunt. 
I even had a UPS packer/shipper guy give me a long roll of bubble wrap, so kids can pop them ("Zombie Zits"...). So many times, all I can remember are the *bad* interactions, the vandalism to people's props...it's nice to know there are still good eggs out there.


----------



## Zurgh

Great Job, MommaMoose!

Kind of alive-ish, Deb... but only thanks to the information in this book...










Time for my tea, as I gave up that magical morning nectar, known as coffee... First booze, then coffee... what's next to give up... steroids, crack, Cuban cigars, mitosis, oxygen?:googly:


----------



## MommaMoose

Ugh Copchick, that's just that much more ammunition that my husband can use against me in the argument of moving to PA (he's from Chambersburg). He keeps dangling Tom Savini's school, hockey (Flyers are my 2nd fave team) and now this.


----------



## Headless

Welcome back Zurgh!

Funeral today - well it was just like any funeral - and depressing to think the last time I saw quite a few of the people that attended was at the last funeral for a mutual friend. I guess the older you get the more common that becomes.

I've had so much time out of my week now that I'm resigned to the fact that I won't get everything on my list done. Tomorrow we have to go to Shane's doctor's appointment which is an hour away - need to leave by 11:00 am and likely won't get back until after 4:00 pm. I'm just going to have to prioritize what's left to do and let go what there isn't time for without a fight. Disappointing but that's the way life works sometimes.


----------



## Draik41895

MommaMoose said:


> Ugh Copchick, that's just that much more ammunition that my husband can use against me in the argument of moving to PA (he's from Chambersburg). He keeps dangling Tom Savini's school, hockey (Flyers are my 2nd fave team) and now this.


I plan to go there after high school


----------



## Bone Dancer

The weatherman said it was going to be nice today. Will it better get with the program, it's still rainy and cool. I have stuff that needs to be put together today.


----------



## Evil Queen

Hi Zurgh!


----------



## Zurgh

Hi, Evil Queen & Headless!

Almost forgot to update youz peoples with the cat drama...
Princess Esmeralda baby doll puppy-cat, or "Esma" for short... the kitten we rescued, is now (more or less) a family member. Enough words (I'm almost out of my daily allotment) here are cute cat pics!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh is back - all is right with the world

AR, I'll be interested in what you think of the quality of that violin once you actually get it in hand. Considering a basic case runs about $100, a basc student bow about $100, and a set of strings at least $35-$40 and up (I forget what I last paid for rosin), that's not leaving much money for the violin itself.

Personally, I wouldn't buy an instrument I meant to play seriously without test driving it unless it was one of those "just for fun" purchases (and I have such a violin, made by a fiddler in Virginia and bought off eBay). And although the price is a general guide to the quality of the instrument, it all comes down to how it sounds in your hands.


----------



## Hairazor

Momma, wow on the makeup, *can't imagine that it could have been better with coffee*!!


----------



## Hairazor

Draik, if you get a Halloween themed ring, post a pic.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Why would any semi-sane individual give up coffee, Zurgh?

That's like prostitutes giving up sex...

Anyway, welcome back my friend!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm avoiding reading the FaceOff Season 3 thread right now in the event anyone posted a spoiler about last night's episode We'll have to find time to watch the recording soon.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well, I got all the parts for the three witches, so today we see if it all goes together as planned.
I know it won't, but it's fun to dream it will.


----------



## autumnghost

After several months of working as a contractor I've finally been hired as a full time employee.

Insurance and vacation and sick days. Oh yeah!


----------



## Death's Door

Hi Guys - thanx for your kind words about Jakey Bonz.

Hey Zurgh - Glad to see that you made time to drop a post and letting us know that you are still in the command center and working it. I needed a good laugh and you provided it. Thanx!

Autumn Ghost - Congrats on being hired a full-time employee. Glad to see you're finally getting your bennies.

I hoping to get some things done tonight. I'm hosting the Halloween Pokeno party on Saturday and after not being able or wanting to accomplish a damn thing these past couple of days, it will be double time tonight. I'm gonna put on the Halloween music and start to clean and finish up a few things.


----------



## scareme

Da W, so sorry to hear about Jakey Bones. You've had a hell of a year already. It's a good thing you have such a strong support system around you. I hope things start getting better for you. 
Gosh, I've been busy. But I gotten through two of my big three events for this year. I was decorating the house and about halfway through, when hubby said he thought I'd put out enough. He said if I put out any more it would just look gaudy. My head spun around like Linda Blair's in The Excorist. Gaudy! Don't you know my whole theme in Halloween decorating is gaudy. Heck, look at Martha Stewart. Even she goes all out when decorating for Halloween. I'd only gotten through three totes, and still had seven more to go. Gaudy, please! 
I had some family spending the weekend with us. It went great and they loved my Elmos. Days in the eighties, and cool enough at night for a fire in the fire pit. 
And last night a group of my co-workers came over for supper and to see my decorations. A group of six of us get together to go out to eat and visit once a month. They mentioned to some others I was hosting it at my house so they could see my decorations. Sixteen showed up last night. I'm glad hubby made extra hamburgers and brauts. They liked my decor, thought my Elmos strange, and I got the same old, "So if you do this much for Halloween, what do you do for Christmas?" I had a good time and several said they would bring their kids over on Halloween. 
Today is suppose to be the last nice day, and then things are suppose to get ugly. So wouldn't today be a great day to work on my scarecrow? Of course I'll put it of until a crappy day. Working in the sunshine would be to easy for me. I need a challenge.
Glad to see you back Zurghy. Missed you. The kittens a doll. You're so lucky she picked you.


----------



## Zurgh

RoxyBlue said:


> Zurgh is back - all is right with the world


Hi, RoxyB! No, the world is still wrong, but in all the right ways... or something like that... Spoiler alert, the butler did it...


BioHazardCustoms said:


> Why would any semi-sane individual give up coffee, Zurgh?
> 
> That's like prostitutes giving up sex...
> 
> Anyway, welcome back my friend!


Hi, Bio! Had to make some drastic changes (and I love coffee)... but not for my sanity. Glad to be back.



Da Weiner said:


> Hey Zurgh - Glad to see that you made time to drop a post and letting us know that you are still in the command center and working it. I needed a good laugh and you provided it. Thanx!


Glad I could help, Da Weiner!



scareme said:


> Glad to see you back Zurghy. Missed you. The kittens a doll. You're so lucky she picked you.


Hi, scareme! I missed all my forum peoples, you and your army of Elmo's included. Lil' Esma is doing great... she is so Siamese... I'm pretty sure someone just tossed her out like the trash because she wasn't perfectly symmetrical in patterning, or some other 'breed' imperfection... well, there loss is my new buddy. 
[Is it too far for me to openly hope that people like that get an incurable form of ass warts, chronic reverse hemorrhoids, and gout of the face?] 
Speaking of the command center, I gotta go save a couple city's from uncertain destruction (if it was certain destruction, then it would be useless to attempt saving...) Be back later, but not like in weeks or months, but in hours... or am I still lurking about, hidden in the shadows...:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx Scareme for the kind words. 

I'm glad you got to show off your decorations and had fun with friends and family. I love it when people visit and just keep looking around because they missed something they didn't see before. 

I've gotten the statement about Christmas too. I decorate for Christmas but never to the extent of Halloween.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LOL, the cable guy is afraid to come in my house.


----------



## Draik41895

Going to the pumpkin patch with my girlfriend in a bit, I can't wait!


----------



## Copchick

Draik41895 said:


> I plan to go there after high school


Are you coming to the 'burgh, Draik?


----------



## Copchick

scareme said:


> I was decorating the house and about halfway through, when hubby said he thought I'd put out enough. He said if I put out any more it would just look gaudy. My head spun around like Linda Blair's in The Excorist. Gaudy, please!


LOL! Scareme - I cracked up with this!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

I got invited to a party on Saturday night. 

No school until next Monday! 

And I'm trying out for another solo on Monday!  I feel great!


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> Zurgh is back - all is right with the world
> 
> AR, I'll be interested in what you think of the quality of that violin once you actually get it in hand. Considering a basic case runs about $100, a basc student bow about $100, and a set of strings at least $35-$40 and up (I forget what I last paid for rosin), that's not leaving much money for the violin itself.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't buy an instrument I meant to play seriously without test driving it unless it was one of those "just for fun" purchases (and I have such a violin, made by a fiddler in Virginia and bought off eBay). And although the price is a general guide to the quality of the instrument, it all comes down to how it sounds in your hands.


I'm not too worried, I get 2 weeks to test drive it before deciding to keep it. Yeah, you pretty much figured it out. What I'm really paying for is some of the "extra" stuff and shipping, the violin itself is a gift. I think he said he usually charges something close to $1000, but I've known him for a long time and helped him with setting up a tank, so he's repaying me I guess.

Either way, I'm excited.


----------



## Dan The Welder

*rant about your exes and relationships thread*

I can't stand a few of my exes right now, how about you ?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

scareme said:


> I was decorating the house and about halfway through, when hubby said he thought I'd put out enough. He said if I put out any more it would just look gaudy. My head spun around like Linda Blair's in The Excorist. Gaudy! Don't you know my whole theme in Halloween decorating is gaudy. Heck, look at Martha Stewart. Even she goes all out when decorating for Halloween. I'd only gotten through three totes, and still had seven more to go. Gaudy, please!


Synonyms 
2. tawdry, loud; conspicuous, obvious. Gaudy, flashy, garish, showy agree in the idea of conspicuousness and, often, bad taste. That which is gaudy challenges the eye, as by brilliant colors or evident cost, and is not in good taste: a gaudy hat. Flashy suggests insistent and vulgar display, in rather a sporty manner: a flashy necktie. Garish suggests a glaring brightness, or crude vividness of color, and too much ornamentation: garish decorations. Showy applies to that which is strikingly conspicuous, but not necessarily offensive to good taste: a garden of showy flowers; a showy dress.

it all works for me....?


----------



## debbie5

Like I need to go to traffic court tomorrow. I didn't accept the D.A.'s offer to reduced points and reduced fines. Now I'm worried I will get stuck with all the fines & all the points. It would have been nice if I had even known about the points at the time...I had no clue. It's rough being Urban Amish with a dented brain. I have no clue if I'm doing the right thing by pleading not guilty. Everyone else caught at that intersection plead "guilty " & took their lumps. 
Argh. I got ticketed for "speeding" in an improperly/not signed school zone and for not stopping for a stop sign, which is also not in the correct spot. (sigh). I have pictures of everything, so I hope that helps my case. Plus, I'm working with the city engineer to get the area around the school properly signed for safety. Which is like shutting the barn door after the cow is already out. 
I need a crystal ball.


----------



## aquariumreef

I forgot I had a mask in the oven baking, and fell asleep. Fortuneteller all I have t complain about is a slightly browned mask and all the vasaline gone from the mold itself. 

Also I forgot, but earlier I was picked to play Harry Potter in the "3 misfit wizards" for the choir concert in December. I wasn't away I looked like him at all.


----------



## debbie5

(looking around for the Fortuneteller....)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I got my columns repaired and put them back out today, with new and improved rebar stakes holding them. I've been working since 9 am this morning on them, except for a short break to eat a sandwich at about 4pm. I have to sculpt a new back for them, but that shouldn't take me very long, as I plan to do a simple rock pattern on the backs.

Loads of stress off of my mind now, though, because my cemetery looks complete again.


----------



## Copchick

BioHC - glad to hear it's coming along.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bustier just needs the eyelets installed and it's done. I tell you what, though - working with a garment full of boning is like trying to wrestle an octopus:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

DW, I'm so sorry to hear Jakey Bonz passed away. It's a tough thing to go through. I'm sure you gave him a loving an happy home and you'll always have your happy memories of him.


----------



## debbie5

RoxyBlue said:


> Bustier just needs the eyelets installed and it's done. I tell you what, though - working with a garment full of boning is like trying to wrestle an octopus:jol:


But....octopusses don't HAVE bones....

(and why isn't it: "octopi"!!?)


----------



## aquariumreef

But an octopusses beak is calcium-based, and therefore a bone of sorts? 

Also, I need to decide what I'm doing for the rest of the year music-wise. I talked to the person organizing the glee club about if they can do their own arranging until next year, and she said they could, and I've been *really* wanting to wright/compose a musicale based on the book Rotters, by Daniel Kraus for a long time. 

The only problem would that it'd take pretty much all my time for the next 9+ months, and that I'd have to get permission from the publishing company and all that jazz. But arranging for the glee club would be a constant pressure to finish before deadlines, but significantly easier stuff to write. 

Actually, you all should decide for me because I just can't decide for the life of me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Arrange for the glee club. It will give you a chance to hone your skills before writing your musical.


----------



## debbie5

I concur...but then shave your head & paint it with a strong indigo dye.


----------



## debbie5

the mice ate my fav mummy prop....I was still gonna use it, hole and all, but it's soaked with mouse excretions and stunk to high Hell. 


I did salvage its head though, in true Halloween Hoarder fashion....


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> Arrange for the glee club. It will give you a chance to hone your skills before writing your musical.


That's a good point. The problem is that the actual arranging for the glee club will be pretty easy, time frames would be the challenge.

Also, Debbie, I'm growing my hair out. 3" now and no plans to stop soon. That being said, I'd love to be completely bald one year. :googly:

Also, I don't know why I didn't think of it an hour ago, but I can work on *both* at the same time, if I give up another hobby. Musical progress would be slow, but moving non the less!


----------



## Draik41895

It is always hard to keep up with multiple hobbies, especially this time of year. I know for me, most of my hobbies surround Halloween and Haunting, so things like band would go first for me. If you need to "give up" a hobby, think about what you really want to do, and whats more important to you.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Good luck Debbie!

GO BIO!!!! WOW you did an awesome job getting that done.

So we have waited 7 months for this appointment to come up to get into the public medical system to get something done for Shane and his back pain - only to be told that the GP has referred him to the wrong place and they don't even do that sort of surgery at that particular hospital. OMG some people (aka doctors) are just unbelievably stupid. So back to square one we go.

Came home and got some painting done in the haunt. Now this particular painting has come up SOOOOO well. I have a completely flat floor but I've painted steps on it as well as a slanting rail on the wall. Looks amazing and will certainly play with some minds on the night. Very happy with it.


----------



## randomr8

WTF - Sandy!


----------



## Copchick

Oh crap! You said it better though randomr8! I hope Sandy changes direction. I had rain last year, I don't want any remnants of a hurricane blasting through. Yes, we have gotten blasted by hurricanes this far inland, but not as bad as some of you. Oh I hope you all are spared!

On a lighter note, the sun is out and it's supposed to reach 80 today! Whoo hoo! I took off work today to finish up with the decorating on the inside and try to get my exterior lighting in working condition. 

On a darker note, I woke up yesterday with a really bad headache and sore throat. Still have the sore throat today, but I'm going to load up on some vitamins and lots of water. Ugh! I don't need this now. I CAN'T be sick! I wonder if I can make a deal with God to hold out until after the 31st? Lol! Let me start praying...


----------



## debbie5

I have big time traffic court today in front of the judge, and my 8 year old wakes up with strep throat...please kill me now.


----------



## joker

happyfeets said:


> I can't stand a few of my exes right now, how about you ?


They're ex's for a reason!


----------



## RoxyBlue

October 25 is:

Punk for a Day Day - for all you punk wannabes

World Pasta Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

happyfeets said:


> I can't stand a few of my exes right now, how about you ?


And if they're ex's, why are you wasting any emotional energy on them?


----------



## Hairazor

Tonight is supposed to be Spookwalk here. Began to rain yesterday and does not show any signs of letting up (where was this when we needed it all summer?). Rain date is Monday. They will let us know sometime this afternoon!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two of my co-workers have been on rants for the past couple of days. I wonder if it has something to do with the phases of the moon?


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> And if they're ex's, why are you wasting any emotional energy on them?


LOL because he's 16....


----------



## Spooklights

randomr8 said:


> WTF - Sandy!


You said it! I'm wondering if this will be the year I take my yard display down BEFORE Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> LOL because he's 16....




There's a store at our local mall called "Forever 21" and every time I go by it, I think "Why would anyone want to stay 21 forever"?:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Hauntiholik said:


> LOL because he's 16....


HAHAHA, that was my exact thought.

@Roxy: I can completely understand what you mean about not wanting to stay 21 forever. That's why I've waited so long to anger a vampire. When I reach an age where I'm happy enough, I may try to find a member of the Immortal Undead to change me so I can be that age forever. Of course, I started haunting at around 21, so...


----------



## autumnghost

Can I be 24? 24 was a really good age. Size 10, thick hair, could still wear heels.... and I drove a Fiero. LOL ahhhh, good times.


----------



## aquariumreef

Being 16 is fun. -_-

Oh, I got like 3 hours of sleep last night, yay for insomnia!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

A friend of mine built some "column stakes" for me, and I have to go pick them up now. I'll take a pic before I put them in place. If the design works the way we think it will, my columns will not budge.


----------



## Draik41895

Left school early, bad cold with a killer headache and sore throat. My swollen lips isn't helping things either. But life goes on, because my mug is shaped.like a jack-o-lantern


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> October 25 is:
> 
> Punk for a Day Day - for all you punk wannabes


----------



## debbie5

Okay..so I had two tickets: one for speeding in a school zone, the other for rolling through a stop sign. I went before the judge to court today. Oh I lucked out. Instead of paying $300 and getting 7 points on my license (increased insurance), I bargained with the judge, got it down to 2 points...asked him to waive my fee as the area where I got my school zone "speeding " ticket is improperly signed & according to the law, I therefore should not be charged, but that I was working with the city engineer to get the area properly signed for safety.He reduced it to $25!! Of course, there is a mandatory $80 flat fee I have to pay to THE STATE, so total is $105. Still better than $300. YAY ME. And I wasn't in a trial, I just haggled with the judge. I also dressed like a 1950's housewife, with a sweater set and rhinestone pin on my chest.... It's all about the theatre of life.....I still might bring this issue to the local news, because the city is making LOTS of money ticketing people in this area, and legally, you can't be charged with an offense here due to the screwy signage!! But no one knows that...and like me, they are too afraid to go to trial with it, as losing is BIG TIME penalties.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Holy cow, its 78 degrees here. I think that breaks a record . Still really winding thou. 
Good luck you guys on the coast.


----------



## Hairazor

They gave us 1 1/2 hours notice that Spookwalk is postponed till Monday's rain date!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

New column stakes are in place. I can't even wobble my columns now! They are basically a thick piece of flat metal welded to the end of a 3/4 inch rebar stake. I meant to get pictures, but after picking them up, I got all excited and stuff and rushed home to implant them in the bottoms of my columns.


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm thinking of bringing Alabaster McNeighn back! :googly:


----------



## debbie5

Sweet Mother of Jefferson Davis...WHERE IS MY HAUNT MUSIC!?? I can't put up a cemetery without Ween music!!


----------



## Zurgh

I need a cosmic strength, health, energy, and motivational boost about, hmmm, now would be nice... but perhaps I can fake it while waiting for the Angelic power-up music and flashy lighting bolt....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Here you go, Zurgh:










:googly:


----------



## Zurgh

That might work, Roxy, but I'd have to find a good lender for that dollar, unless there is a good, professional motivational butt kicker willing to donate there services...:googly:


----------



## goneferal

Tonight we pull everything out of the garage attic. I have a lot to do.


----------



## aquariumreef

Just about done painting the buttons for Tuesday.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Something is wrong with my lighting, and it is irritating the crap out of me.


----------



## Zurgh

Must excavate some zombies (and start the re-revivification process), then, eliminate an ancient evil beast\monster, then dinner and perhaps some lite occult reading and finally desert dessert and tea... kind of a slow night...:googly:


----------



## Copchick

Draik41895 said:


> bad cold with a killer headache and sore throat.


I can sympathize with you Draik. I went to a MedExpress today thinking I may have strep. Whoo hoo, I don't! But still feel like crap. My throat is so sore.

It was absolutely beautiful out today. It was sunny and 80 degrees. Got lots finished outside and some things inside. Had alot of running around to do too. Tomorrow I'm going to the Salvation Army and pick out some zombie clothes for the party on Saturday. So glad I'm not contagious! 

I saw somewhere they're calling Sandy "Frankenstorm".


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Copchick

^ Lol!!


----------



## scareme

Zurgh said:


> That might work, Roxy, but I'd have to find a good lender for that dollar, unless there is a good, professional motivational butt kicker willing to donate there services...:googly:


I'll volunteer! Just let me put on my steel toe boots first.

Copchick, take care of yourself. If I lived closer I'd make you some homemade chicken noodle soup.


----------



## debbie5

Four hours putting up lights, screwing together cemetery fencing, gluing decorations & lugging around a heavy ladder. Would have gone smoother if the janitor had told me that four friggin outlets don't work! Kinda threw a monkey wrench into my lighting design. Now I just gotta figure out why the par196's are all programmed to turn this pastelly, crappy color instead of the saturated R/G/B I want....hopefully the lighting designer will get back to me in in the a.m., as I find the manual for the lights 100% gibberish. I'm kinda bummed I can' figure out how to make it look like I want it to look. And the damn pars keep cycling through colors and then shutting OFF for a cycle. NOT good.


----------



## Draik41895

To do list for tonight:
Glue and trim lid for abnormal brain
Pour plaster for my franken-head mold
Paint cauldron bubbles
And test out all my lights


----------



## RoxyBlue

^What, no homework?:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hairazor said:


>


I LOVE the Far Side


----------



## aquariumreef

Shrimp scampi is the best!


----------



## Zurgh

Gary Larson rules!

Well, dinner was devoured, the cake is iced, water is boiling, the scrolls are unrolled, still need to destroy that ancient evil... but I did get the zombies excavated and start the re-revivification process...









...and scareme, you're hired... but if you can, make it cleats and steel toes at 5 am (Pacific time) tomorrow morning, please...

....and why do I think someone is going to come to my gate, see my pile of zombie body's and call the cops...

Now, it is time for cake and tea... then kill me a beasty...


----------



## aquariumreef

__
https://soundcloud.com/seantel%2Fpiano-concerto

Still adding on and doing minor changes to parts. I'll get it perfect eventually.


----------



## Draik41895

I actually have very little homework fOr being a senior, but I suppose that's because most of my classes are electives


----------



## Goblin

They admitted my sister to the hospital tonight. Her blood pressure was
high. They said she also have a spot on her liver. We're still waiting to
see when they're gonna do the surgury on her cancer.

My older sister gave me a talking ghost ornament for my birthday. It's
motion activated and says different things. Another siter bought my
dinner!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I tested my costume shirt, and the sleeves are about 1/2 inch short. Luckily, I have a couple of leather cuffs that I guess will be worn to cover the ends of the sleeves.


----------



## Bone Dancer

A costume, darn, I knew there was one more thing I was going to work on.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:As always Goblin, thinking of you and yours...I hope the news about your sister is hopeful.


----------



## randomr8

Happy Friday Morning. Keeping you in mind G, your cat pics keeps reminding me how our 4 month old cat in tearing up the decorations in the house. It's funny when he get caught up in a spiderweb and it follows him - he can't quite figure it out.


----------



## randomr8

Zurgh said:


> Gary Larson rules!
> 
> Well, dinner was devoured, the cake is iced, water is boiling, the scrolls are unrolled, still need to destroy that ancient evil... but I did get the zombies excavated and start the re-revivification process...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and scareme, you're hired... but if you can, make it cleats and steel toes at 5 am (Pacific time) tomorrow morning, please...
> 
> ....and why do I think someone is going to come to my gate, see my pile of zombie body's and call the cops...
> 
> Now, it is time for cake and tea... then kill me a beasty...


Z, you DO drink some Dew, don't ya. Boy that's taking one for the 'cause!


----------



## randomr8

debbie5 said:


> Sweet Mother of Jefferson Davis...WHERE IS MY HAUNT MUSIC!?? I can't put up a cemetery without Ween music!!


When I have that conversation with myself, it's one of the few time I'm glad we use itunes.


----------



## debbie5

It's sad when you wake up, and you are still just as tired as you were when you went to bed....gotta...get....thru...this...day.....I think a little Lustmord will help. This is my first caffeine free Halloween. Pray for me.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

What happens when you let someone else speak on your behalf....


----------



## Draik41895

I wanna make a monster mash music video


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do it, Draik - that would be a hoot


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/seantel%2Fpiano-concerto
> 
> Still adding on and doing minor changes to parts. I'll get it perfect eventually.


It does sound more melodic and less random than the previous incarnation


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> What happens when you let someone else speak on your behalf....


LOL that's cute


----------



## debbie5

All these odds & ends expenses out of my pocket are significantly adding up ...I may not put on this dance again next year...I'm broke. Batteries, glowsticks, tape, floral wire...a few bucks here, eight bucks there, gas money..all adds up.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Our Halloween party/ my wife's birthday party is tonight. We've let everyone in the family know about it for months. It is 11 in the morning, and so far two people on my side of the family have canceled. My son was supposed to ride with one of them. This is why I don't invite my family to events. Well, this and drunken outbursts.


----------



## dead hawk

Am sick with only few days before halloween sadly, This year the haunt looks oddly tiny but thats because I changed the design I guess that means I need to build more props huh


----------



## debbie5

Bio, the older I get, the less contact I have with certain family members. Too much malarky!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> This is why I don't invite my family to events. Well, this and drunken outbursts.


:jol:Wait a minute Bio...about that drunken outburst...I can explain..... No, seriously though, that sucks. My family has done that to me before too or promised to help and then no showed....but now I just get the Voodoo dolls out and everyone falls in line.........


----------



## RoxyBlue

October 26 is:

Frankenstein Friday - last Friday in October

National Mincemeat Day

Not the monster, but a type of Frankenstein thingy


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

There is a very good reason that I live over an hour away, P5. This has a lot to do with it. Most of my family acts like rejects from the Jerry Springer show.


----------



## Hairazor

aquariumreef said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/seantel%2Fpiano-concerto
> 
> Still adding on and doing minor changes to parts. I'll get it perfect eventually.


AR, I enjoy listening to your pieces and thinking, I will someday be able to say I knew him when!


----------



## Hairazor

Bio, there is a reason for the saying: You can pick your friends but you can't pick your family!


----------



## Hairazor

Draik, I'm up for some Monster Mash video by you!


----------



## IMU

Maryland governor calls state of emergency for Hurricane Sandy (updated 1:55pm) ... oh what fun ...


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> Maryland governor calls state of emergency for Hurricane Sandy (updated 1:55pm) ... oh what fun ...


Already?!? She's not even here yet.


----------



## IMU

RoxyBlue said:


> Already?!? She's not even here yet.


That's how the State puts the Feds on notice that he will be asking for money after the storm for cleanup.


----------



## Lord Homicide

IMU said:


> That's how the State puts the Feds on notice that he will be asking for money after the storm for cleanup.


Or because they are so lazy and slow they'll get there just in time.


----------



## Spooky1

Someone having fun in San Antonio.

http://ireport.cnn.com/docs/DOC-864005?hpt=hp_bn1


----------



## scareme

IMU said:


> That's how the State puts the Feds on notice that he will be asking for money after the storm for cleanup.


Good luck with that. The Feds rufused to declare a city in OK a disaster area even though three people were killed in a tornado there. We were told FEMA is running out of money with all the disasters that have been hitting the country. All you east coast haunters be careful. And keep us updated with how you are doing.

Did anyone watch "Up All Night" last night? I'm watching any show that has a Halloween theme. Anyway, a couple decorated their house, and it showed people running out, and one lady asked, "You are sick! Who would do those things to Elmo?" I laughed so hard. I guess I'm not the only sick one out there.

One more thing, I mentioned I had some guests over this last week. I had set up a witch in the bathroom to start cackling after the guest used the restroom. Several guest said it was a good thing it was after or they would have wet themselves.  I guess I forgot about it, because today it got me too. I screamed so loud the dogs started barking. lol I love a good scare too.


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> It does sound more melodic and less random than the previous incarnation


Thanks! There are still a couple parts that change a little too sudden, or that I still need to figure out how I'm going to make work *cough change from piano to strings at the beginning cough*



Hairazor said:


> AR, I enjoy listening to your pieces and thinking, I will someday be able to say I knew him when!


Hah, thanks! Being famous would be fun, but unlikely. Making a change in someones life would be so much funner!

I found on of my finished buttons and a mask I spent 6 days shaping on floor chewed up. Gee, I wonder who could ever have done that? -_-


----------



## aquariumreef

Also, my growing series of photos is a success!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

The Office Mad Science Party went very well. Decorated in the morning, torn down in the afternoon. I'm exhausted, but it feels great that everyone liked it so much. 

ALSO ... my group won the cubicle decorating contest with our Spider Hole ... $50 gift card each.

Pictures to come later... I'm too tired now, and I just realized that I didn't take many because I was hosting, and too busy with the giveaways and fun stuff. 

Now to concentrate on my Voodoo on the Bayou.


----------



## debbie5

Halloween dance was a success. I'm wiped out. Hobbling.
G'night.


----------



## aquariumreef

Congrats, debbie!

See this fail?


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Halloween dance was a success. I'm wiped out. Hobbling.
> G'night.


I was thinking about you and your dance all night. What were the hours? How many came? I'm glad to hear it was a success. I bet you're wiped. Now you can do it all over again on the 31st.


----------



## Goblin

I guess I've always been a nightowl from the very beginning.......my mother
once told me I was born at 3am!


----------



## aquariumreef

I feel like crap. I've been talking to two guys for about a month now, build a relationship up with both of them, knowing that eventually I'd have to decide which. And I did and the other guy feels hurt and I kind of lead him on. I don't think I'm ready for relationships anymore and am not sure what to do.


----------



## debbie5

"I don't think I'm ready for relationships anymore..."
Ponder on that bit of wisdom you just gave yourself, Grasshoppahhhhhh...

Okay...so..that little switch in your head that flips and allows you to go to sleep is stuck open. This is night two with almost no sleep. I think I did manage to doze on & off, but spent most of the night listening to the house creak. A nerve pain med I take is also an anti-depressant, and I forgot that this is a side effect if I take this class of meds for over a month. Guess I gotta lay off it for a few days. I'm physically exhausted, but can't sleep. 
Ok...venting is done. I'm giving up on laying in bed & going to veg in Chairy.


----------



## randomr8

Coffeeee... gooooood...


----------



## debbie5

The leaves are falling like rain today. Very pretty.
I am starting a petition to give to Mother Nature to extend Fal by a few months. It is WAY too short of a season. She can certainly take some months out of winter to give us more Fall.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Just got my T-shirt from Highbury Cemetery ... a very awesome shirt! I highly recommend it for everyone!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, our Halloween party went off without a hitch, other than a few people not being able to make it. Now I get to actually act like I am on vacation for a few days, until Halloween. Wonder if I have enough time to make just one more tombstone for the display?


----------



## Spooky1

Out raking leaves this morning. Now I look out and I'd never know I raked this morning. Well Sandy should take care of the leaves left on the trees.


----------



## Hairazor

I heard on TV that the average person spends about $80.00 on Halloween!!!! Huh?


----------



## Zurgh

Cats are (Dollar for Dollar) your best entertainment value... if you are entertained by cats... But watching paint dry, grass grow, or rocks erode may be your cup of tea... my cup of tea is with milk and sugar. I may have an Imp infestation, what products are both humane and environmentally/ecologically friendly for clearing that up?



Hairazor said:


> I heard on TV that the average person spends about $80.00 on Halloween!!!! Huh?


That sounds like a lot to a cheep bastard like me, but I don't watch TV, ether ...



randomr8 said:


> Z, you DO drink some Dew, don't ya. Boy that's taking one for the 'cause!


Nah, I rarely drink soda (but when I do...) Actually, my wife is the Dew fiend, I might drink a can of Dew every year or two, maybe drink a soda once every 2-3 months.

I never said I was normal or avarage, did I? And as a side note, this post has exceeded the "I, me, my" limit and put me into narcissist territory... So enough about me, lets talk about my infinite greatness... (and, methinks me spell check be glitching glitches gleefully) Onward to adventure!:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Hairazor said:


> I heard on TV that the average person spends about $80.00 on Halloween!!!! Huh?


When it come to Halloween, I don't think anyone here on the forum would be considered average.


----------



## MommaMoose

Well the kid's Halloween party was a hit again this year. Who would have thought that Casper the Friendly ghost cartoons would have got 5 kids (hyped up on sugar) to sit quietly for the entire cartoon!?! Just goes to show you that the classics are always the best.


----------



## debbie5

I spent a few hours organizing a lot of my Halloween crap from the party. Now, I actually have bins labelled, "body parts", "weapons", "skeletons"....nice.
Gotta coil up all the extension cords & light cords all anal-retentive-man-like and put them away properly & take a run back down to Coxsackie to return them before the storm hits.


----------



## dead hawk

Its been raining alot more than I thought, so unfortunatly one of my props is destroyed and one is very damaged both will still be used because I just need to repair em anyway


----------



## debbie5

So, last night, I painted my teeth with black & gold (more rotten looking than the tobacco color) and sucked on a tube of Wilton black icing all night to keep my tongue & lips black & gross.

That frosting is not really black. It's very dark blue-green. Trust me, I have evidence today...omg.


----------



## Spooklights

I'm sitting here listening to my neighbor's Halloween party, which is two streets away from me. They have a pretty decent band this year....maybe I'll take a walk down that way just to see the show. Not too close, though. These folks have more of a good time than I'm used to (Sounds like fun, though).


----------



## debbie5

Sounds like fun Spooklights!


----------



## Hairazor

Spooklights, if you can hear the party from 2 blocks away they should have to invite you!


----------



## debbie5

"I dont give a damn cuz I'm stone dead already...."


----------



## MommaMoose

So tonight was the last night of the corn maze I was working in. Very poor turn out. Don't know if it was because of the weather or the shooting last night but it was dead tonight.


----------



## Draik41895

Haunted house, Halloween party, 4 hours of sleep, $509.45 


Fun.


----------



## aquariumreef

Non-Halloween related party and my night has just started.


----------



## Goblin

My sister had to have a transfusion today. She had something
in her blood that was low. She's doing okay now.

I can tell it's the Halloween season. Went out to the mailbox and noticed there were
7 or 8 buzzards sitting in an old dead tree behind the house!

Svenghoulie showed a movie tonight I haven't seen in years.......The Werewolf
of London!


----------



## debbie5

Svenghoulie is so annoying. He isn't even funny and his badly timed bits go on for too long. I have friends who could do a better job. I don't think I've ever been able to watch a whole show with him, cuz my ADD kicks in & I switch channels....


----------



## debbie5

Please please tell me I am not the only one who lets their house go to Hell this month. I just looked around with fresh eyes and it really looks like naughty raccoons live here. I've been picking up, vacuuming....and it doesn't look much better. At least the laundry & dishes are now caught up. Dear God... the top of the dining room table is obliterated in shrunken head fur, various tapes & glues, glittery sheets of foam, the bin of Halloween makeup, a jar of peanut butter...(sigh).

A friend suggested I watch this, and it's so true!


----------



## Spooklights

Hairazor said:


> Spooklights, if you can hear the party from 2 blocks away they should have to invite you!


They did. I have a "standing invitation" as "that crazy woman with the Halloween House". Their parties are a little to intense for me, so I enjoy them from a distance. 

I did take a walk down to see what was up; they always put lots of lights and decorations out, just for the party. The band was great. Afterward I loitered around the neighborhood to check out other Halloween decorations. There was very little out there, but I suppose that like me, they took their stuff in becuase of Sandy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sppoky1 and I went to a Halloween party last night, then stopped by the grocery store to pick up a gallon of milk and some snacky things on the way home. We were, of course, still in costume, which not only got us some looks, but also two requests to have pictures taken with us


----------



## Hairazor

Spooklights, what a great title "that crazy woman with the Halloween House".


----------



## Hairazor

Roxy, kudos on pic op. When do we get to see pics?


----------



## randomr8

Party last night went went except that things broke that never break. Took everything but the fencing and webs down today. Still if-y about the fencing. 
Para-quote:
"Batten down them hatches! I did! I did! Well batten 'em down again, we'll teach those hatches"


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ok, back to work, break's over. Turn the computer off and walk away.


----------



## debbie5

The stores are SWAMPED with people!! Holy poo! 
We are all set for the storm & winds. It now looks like it will swing right thru our area, too. 

I'm making 2 roasted chickens (.58 cents a pound!) so we will have un-canned food to pick at, and a big pot of minestrone soup loaded with bacon. YUM!! I thought hubby was nuts for blowing hundreds of dollars & buying our huge generator, but it got us thru the last big snowstorm where we had no power for 6 days, and now it's a comfort knowing we are all prepared. I'm happy I have a gas stove.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Our pit bull puppy has discovered that leaves make noises when you pounce on them. I just spent 20 minutes in my back yard giggling like a dimwit finding candy in unexpected places. She was hilarious.


----------



## trishaanne

Looks like my area is due for a direct hit from Sandy. We took down the entire haunt because no matter how secure I think it is, I seriously doubt it will stand up to the 80 MPH winds we are expecting. We were also told that we WILL be without power for up to 7-10 days. Weather is supposed to be nice for Saturday.....can we move trick or treating to Saturday so maybe I can salvage some of this hard work? And this is the one year we had everything up and ready to go a week early so we didn't have to rush around on Halloween trying to do all the last minute stuff.

The wind is really picking up here already and it's raining. It must be almost time for the power to go out. Good think we stocked up on foods we can eat cold. I got coldcuts, boiled some shrimp, made chicken salad and we have plenty of tuna and peanut butter. We've done everything we can do soo it must almost be time to head to the beach...


----------



## niblique71

trishaanne said:


> Looks like my area is due for a direct hit from Sandy. We took down the entire haunt because no matter how secure I think it is, I seriously doubt it will stand up to the 80 MPH winds we are expecting. We were also told that we WILL be without power for up to 7-10 days. Weather is supposed to be nice for Saturday.....can we move trick or treating to Saturday so maybe I can salvage some of this hard work? And this is the one year we had everything up and ready to go a week early so we didn't have to rush around on Halloween trying to do all the last minute stuff.
> 
> The wind is really picking up here already and it's raining. It must be almost time for the power to go out. Good think we stocked up on foods we can eat cold. I got coldcuts, boiled some shrimp, made chicken salad and we have plenty of tuna and peanut butter. We've done everything we can do soo it must almost be time to head to the beach...


Yep. I took 90% of my haunt down too. Thankfully a great friend and his wife offered to help and We got it broken down in 5 hours instead of 15. I am forever grateful.

The rest that remains should be OK. if not.... Oh well.. I'm too tired to do anything else. I hope you are both safe and dry (Cept for your trip to the beach LOL)


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll be keeping all the east coast haunters in my prayers.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Everybody - Had the ladies over for our annual Halloween Pokeno Party last night and had a great time. Hubby left for Virginia for a week of deer hunting so I'm home alone. Kinda liking it. Went out this morning to get a few items to sustain myself through the storm. 

Very quiet and chilling day today. It's feels weird because I'm usually running on full adrenaline right now finishing up stuff but with the storm on its way and changing to Plan B for my yard haunt, I will be mostly having props on the porch and I skimmed back my menu from making a lot of food on that day if the power goes out. I can use my oven so that will be a plus. 

Hope everyone can get through this storm without too much trouble.


----------



## Spooky1

Office is closed tomorrow due to Sandy. So I get to sit home and watch the rain. I may pull some stuff out of the crawl space, but I don't want to have too much stuff in the basement in case we lose power and it floods.


----------



## Spooky1

To all those in Sandy's path, stay safe. We'll be on the south western side, so we'll get a lot of rain & wind, but it shouldn't be as bad as it will be up in Jersey area.


----------



## Copchick

My thoughts and prayers to all of you who are going to be getting a direct hit. Stay safe!


----------



## Hairazor

I pray all who are in the path of the storm stay safe.


----------



## trishaanne

Copchick, from what I saw on the news, you are in line for it too! As for here, I have branches down and we're getting alot of wind and rain, but it's not due to hit until tomorrow! Everyone stay safe! Madmomma, you be careful..looks like you'll be getting alot of rain and storm surge...on top of the high full moon tide! Doggieshop, you'll be getting it right before we do...if you flood out you can come up here..I have a few extra rooms.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor said:


> Roxy, kudos on pic op. When do we get to see pics?


Here you go - the look that got us looks at the supermarket










Posing with Spooky1's antlered friend Bruce at his annual Halloween party.


----------



## aquariumreef

Awesome costumes, you two!

Also, all but finished. just needs bowings (the most annoying thing in the world) and a fix on the part where the violins come in at 0:17. Then I'm free! 

__
https://soundcloud.com/seantel%2Fpiano-concerto


----------



## N. Fantom

I just found out that my schools swim team try outs are on Halloween from 4:30 to 6:30. Great


----------



## Hairazor

Well Roxy, I see why they wanted a pic! Great stitching on both of you!


----------



## dead hawk

most of my props are destroyed or have been ripped from the galvinized steel posts in the grounds, and hurricane sandy is becomming more showingful


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Nice Costumes, Roxy and Spooky!

On a side note: For about 3 weeks now, I have not been able to get onto the hauntworld.com site. Not even on their forums. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## debbie5

Roxy- is Spooky's forehead a latex appliance or built up with tissue & latex right on the skin? It looks great!

Frankenstorm has now changed its trajectory a bit & is now really head up our as....uhh....way instead of just skimming past.


----------



## aquariumreef

A lit candle in a dark room is one of the most calming things in the world, I think.


----------



## Goblin

Things just keep getting better. My sister now has a really bad
cold that she didn't have before she went in the hospital and
when they tried to inject her with antibiotics they said her vein
collasped! Gee, haven't they heard of pill form?

They're gonna show It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown on
Halloween at 8 pm.


----------



## Headless

Goblin said:


> They admitted my sister to the hospital tonight. Her blood pressure was
> high. They said she also have a spot on her liver. We're still waiting to
> see when they're gonna do the surgury on her cancer.
> 
> My older sister gave me a talking ghost ornament for my birthday. It's
> motion activated and says different things. Another siter bought my
> dinner!


Thinking of you Goblin and your sister as well.



RoxyBlue said:


> What happens when you let someone else speak on your behalf....


LOL love this.



Hairazor said:


> I heard on TV that the average person spends about $80.00 on Halloween!!!! Huh?





Spooky1 said:


> When it come to Halloween, I don't think anyone here on the forum would be considered average.


That was my thought as well Spooky!



Spooklights said:


> I'm sitting here listening to my neighbor's Halloween party, which is two streets away from me. They have a pretty decent band this year....maybe I'll take a walk down that way just to see the show. Not too close, though. These folks have more of a good time than I'm used to (Sounds like fun, though).


A band! WOW that is a serious party.



RoxyBlue said:


> Sppoky1 and I went to a Halloween party last night, then stopped by the grocery store to pick up a gallon of milk and some snacky things on the way home. We were, of course, still in costume, which not only got us some looks, but also two requests to have pictures taken with us


No wonder - the two of you look sensational in the photo. Well done!

Well I've been AWOL getting our party together and despite a few setbacks it went really well. The weather held out and everyone who came had a great time. We had a number of people pull out at the last minute and so only ended up with less than half of those invited. Disappointing but I'm not going to let that dampen what was great about the night. I'll post a few photos tomorrow in the Headless Creations thread.

Stay safe those of you in the path of the storm.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

It looks like you had fun, and the costumes are great. 


I love Halloween.


----------



## debbie5

The house is creaking...here comes the wind....
just got back from the store to pick up forgotten items.

Stay safe, everyone!

I'm watching the shoreline weather cams..holy poo. http://weather.weatherbug.com/NJ/Wi...s/local-cams.html?zcode=z6286&camera_id=MRGRC


----------



## debbie5

A cab driver picks up a nun. She gets into the cab, and the cab driver won't stop staring at her. She asks him why he is staring and he replies, "I have a question to ask you but I don't want to offend you." She answers: "My dear son, you cannot offend me. When you're as old as I am and have been a nun as long as I have, you get a chance to see and hear just about everything. I'm sure that there is nothing you could say or ask that I would find offensive." "Well, I've always had a fantasy to have a nun kiss me." "Well, let's see what we can do about that: #1, you have to be single and #2 you must be a Catholic." The cab driver is very excited and says, "Yes, I am single and I'm Catholic too!" The nun says, "OK, pull into the next alley." He does and the nun fulfills his fantasy. But when they get back on the road, the cab driver starts crying. "My dear child." said the nun, "Why are you crying?" "Forgive me sister, but I have sinned. I lied, I must confess, I'm married and a I'm a Baptist." The nun says, "That's OK, I am on the way to a Halloween party, and my name is Kevin."


----------



## Evil Queen

Hahahahahaha!


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Roxy- is Spooky's forehead a latex appliance or built up with tissue & latex right on the skin? It looks great!


He made it using liquid latex, pieces of string, and I think some tissue (but he can clarify that). He makes those appliances on a piece of glass, not directly on the skin.

And it's very wet and rainy here right now.


----------



## Zurgh

Lemon Curry?


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I need more time to watch my horror movies. And have no interruptions.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> Roxy- is Spooky's forehead a latex appliance or built up with tissue & latex right on the skin? It looks great!


Roxy was correct. I used liquid latex and tissue paper for the Frankenstein scar, and used pieces a shoe lace for the stitches. The bolts I made from pink foam and made a base of liquid latex for easier attachment to my neck.


----------



## Hairazor

Rain date for Spook Walk tonight and the weather is supposed to be in the upper 40's and clear.


----------



## scareme

Headless said:


> We had a number of people pull out at the last minute and so only ended up with less than half of those invited. Disappointing but I'm not going to let that dampen what was great about the night. I'll post a few photos tomorrow in the Headless Creations thread.


I have been hearing more and more about how people are throwing parties and the guests are not showing up. How frustrating is that? It's getting to be like you almost have to beg people to let you spend your time and money on them. I'm starting to enjoy smaller parties with just a few friends. Less fuss and stress. And not as much food left over if people don't show. Glad you had a good time Headless. That's what really counts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Boss just said better to go home sooner than later, so I'll be heading home sooner He's concerned about standing water on the commutes home for everyone who came in today.

And I earned points by coming in today, too - what a bargain:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Cold and windy here now. wind chill is 28 and they are calling for snow by tomorrow.
So much for foggers for this year. The party is Saturday maybe it will be a bit better. But I am thinking that Halloween nite will be a wash.


----------



## Death's Door

Finished carving four pumpkins and roasting the pumpkin seeds. Very raining and windy right now. Had a second when the power went out and came back on. Even though the weather is putting the kabosh on some of my Halloween plans and props, I'm still celebrating whether or not I have electric, just gonna be a scaled-down version.


----------



## debbie5

Chicken #1 is roasting (will make #2 later), stuffing is baking, minestrone soup is simmering, bread is rising, lemon bars will be made later. If we lose power, I cant re-light my oven, so I just might bake for the next two days....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dinner at Debbie's!


----------



## dead hawk

I am cancelling the haunt this year Its too windy rainy and cold I am leaving some props out there but it wont quite be marlane cemetery next year I will think about durable foam props XD thought the paper mache worked very well and clear coating the mache props with clear spray paint allowed it to last but the bases (made of cardboard) wernt so trusty


----------



## randomr8

When I make Jack o lanterns they usually last for about 2 week before they start to rot and mold. The three I carved this year didn't even make it a week. Is it just me?


----------



## dead hawk

randomr8 said:


> When I make Jack o lanterns they usually last for about 2 week before they start to rot and mold. The three I carved this year didn't even make it a week. Is it just me?


 Nope my pumpkin was kicked in this year sadly


----------



## Copchick

The city moved trick or treating to Saturday. Kinda glad they did. At least the kids can still have fun. Sadly in the cold, wind and rain I took down all of my hanging props and removed the lighted archway.  I did take pics a few days ago and will post them later. I hope everyone is okay.


----------



## dead hawk

Copchick said:


> The city moved trick or treating to Saturday. Kinda glad they did. At least the kids can still have fun. Sadly in the cold, wind and rain I took down all of my hanging props and removed the lighted archway.  I did take pics a few days ago and will post them later. I hope everyone is okay.


Ohios still got power and a few props are still hangin in there


----------



## Copchick

It's headed your way DH. Take cover! We've been getting pounded with rain.


----------



## aquariumreef

I have work before school every day this week. -_-


----------



## dead hawk

Copchick said:


> It's headed your way DH. Take cover! We've been getting pounded with rain.


 Been raining for 3 days wind knocked out all the props I had staked in the ground and now the roads are being closed up


----------



## debbie5

It feels like Halloween is already over.


----------



## randomr8

debbie5 said:


> It feels like Halloween is already over.


yeah


----------



## Evil Queen

randomr8 said:


> When I make Jack o lanterns they usually last for about 2 week before they start to rot and mold. The three I carved this year didn't even make it a week. Is it just me?


2 of mine rotted before I could even think about carving them. I keep checking the other 4, hope they last another day.


----------



## randomr8

My wife and I just ran around in the storm.


----------



## aquariumreef

Our pumpkins have been frozen solid since we carved them!


----------



## Death's Door

Worked on a few things on my list tonight. Our area is being hit with high winds right now. This is the first year that I had time to watch tv instead of working on my display and all the channels are still talking about the weather and all the other channels are playing the same rerun horror movies that they have been playing all week. WTH!


----------



## aquariumreef

I just got off the phone with the worlds friendliest telemarketer.


----------



## Zurgh

I had something really important to say... but I forgot what it was... been one of those kind of days.

Stay safe from Sandy, forum peeps.


----------



## aquariumreef

There's a mache head drying on my counter, and I keep seeing it in the corner of my eye. It looks disturbingly like Slenderman crouching down and staring at me. Hope i don't get abducted! :googly:


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning everyone.....hope everyone on the forum living in the states that are affected from the storms are safe....take care guys......happy halloween eve!


----------



## debbie5

3am...silence outside & no damage here. Still have power. By a fluke, the winds never really got too high here...I think the mountains & luck protected us. New York City & surrounding areas and NJ are a wreck...historic levels of damage...sad.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Glad to hear you made it through with no major problems, deb! Everyone else needs to check in now.

On a completely unrelated note: I believe that my harbor freight airbrush compressor has died an extremely untimely death. I plugged it up a little while ago to do some test runs on a dummy head, and it is not putting out any pressure at all. There is a rattling noise coming from inside the motor, as well. Guess I am doing face paint by hand Wednesday night.


----------



## Headless

Hope everyone is safe. Such a shame that so many have had to pack up all their hard work. But most important is that you all stay safe.

Got my photos today from the photographer - these are photos taken when the drop panel hit. Some weren't showing much of a reaction but a few were cool. As soon as I catch up on some reading I'll post some photos.


----------



## Goblin

We lucked out and just got some wind and rain. No damage. Hoping the sun will come out so I can
put out my Halloween stuff!

My sister seems to be improving. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## debbie5

" Good morning, honey! I'd like an omelet, toast & orange juice, please..."

That's what I'd say to my wife...if I had one.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

debbie5 said:


> " Good morning, honey! I'd like an omelet, toast & orange juice, please..."
> 
> That's what I'd say to my wife...if I had one.


I say that to my wife all the time. I like to start her day with a big laugh.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Woo Hoo! I just got my personalized autograph from Elvira!! Just in time for Halloween!


----------



## aquariumreef

Dressed up for the concert tonight and running on 3 hours of sleep.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, peeps!

Still raining and not as breezy, although the wind is supposed to pick back up later today. We had some flickers and dimming of lights last night, but Sandy was kind and did not take out the power - well appreciated since I was sewing like a madwoman:jol: Schools and many businesses are still closed today, so my commute was quite uneventful, with only a few traffic lights out and no major debris in the roads.


----------



## Haunted Spider

A home 8 or so down from us has a massive pine tree on their roof today. We have had steady rain and 40 mile an hour winds for abotu 15 hours. I think the wind is letting up a bit. I spent 100 dollars on gas last night filling up the extra tanks I have in case we lose power, and I can run a generator if needed as well as fill up my truck if all the stations are down for a few days. Crossing my fingers I don't need it.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Pulled the plug on Halloween for this year. Wind damage to pilars and graveyard fencing. Remaining props not going out, they are not strong enough to take the wind storm. 
Better luck next year I hope.


----------



## PirateLady

Just checking in, IMU and I made it through the storm with no damage except for our two trellises coming down. Power was out for about 7 hours last nite. but no major damage in our immediate area. Haven't made it out to town yet to see what's going on. They have moved trickor treating to Friday here . Stay safe those who are still feeling the effects of Sandy and prayers for those in the disaster areas.....


----------



## Spooklights

We had high winds and lots of rain last night, but thank goodness the electricity is still on. There doesn't seem to be any damage, apart from the yard being full of branches. Hope everyone is okay!


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Everyone - made it through the storm without a hitch. I'm preparing the dips and appetizers today so I can bake or set up everything tomorrow. Turned on the tv to see what the damage was for the shorelines and it's bad. My heart goes out to anyone that has to deal with Sandy's farewell mess.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Talking to some neighbors, a house was crushed at the end of our road by some hardwood trees, the neighbor a few down has the tree on his home still with powerlines entangled and needs a crane to get it off, Another tree down across the road that intersects into mine, and 180,000 out of power in our county. Sure am hoping I still have power when I get home tonight....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

still no internet except on my phone. im so glad evryones okay. hows everuon in NJ?


----------



## scareme

After Halloween I'm going to spend some time just catching up on the posts on here. I haven't seen half of the props people have been posting. Maybe that's just as well because I'd probably want to try to make most of them before tomorrow. I'd better get back to work. That countdown clock isn't cutting me any breaks.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Glad to hear that our upper east coast members made it through Sandy without any major issues or injuries!


----------



## Zurgh

Hmmm... wonder if procrastination was a good strategy? Damn it, foiled by preparation, planning, and effort again!:googly:


----------



## debbie5

My daughter's teacher said both of her young children are sick with the stomach flu and they both barfed in the car. 
Count your blessings.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

It took three times as long to set up my cemetery because of the wind. It's pretty secure now, but I haven't put out a couple of ghosts yet. I may not, now.

I have to get the hillbilly rocker out tomorrow, and the swamp monster. And I have to decorate the foyer. And I have to light everything.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Why is the Halloween To Do list getting longer instead of shorter? I mark one thing off and add 2 more. *sigh*

Back to the storage unit for the fog machines we forgot to get last time, then off to the store to get some more candy and something to eat!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We may not get everything out tomorrow since the yard is going to be really wet and rain is expected, but even if all we get out are the tombstones, we will still have the best decorated yard in the neighborhood


----------



## Headless

LOL Roxy we have the ONLY decorated yard in the neighborhood - I've probably venture to say the whole town. Shame we are out in the bush - no one else really gets to see it - but then again - that way I don't have to worry about security and can set up in bits and pieces as I have the time.


----------



## Headless

Groan - off to work..........


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> We may not get everything out tomorrow since the yard is going to be really wet and rain is expected, but even if all we get out are the tombstones, we will still have the best decorated yard in the neighborhood


Same here! I was just outside adjusting and moving things around on the porch so I can get out there in the morning to start setting up. Even though I scaled back some of my front-yard props, from what I brought up from the basement that I want to use on Halloween still fills up the living room.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I hacked together a sound system from a very old surround sound system head unit, 3 bull horn type speakers, two small surround sound speakers, a headphone to RCA adapter, and a cheap mp3 player from Big Lots. Clear, crisp sound, and lots of sound projection. Wiring provided from a spindle that was in my shop when we moved in.


----------



## aquariumreef

We got at least 2 inches of snow last night. 

And I have less than 2 hours to do makeup for the Halloween Orchestra concert tonight.


----------



## debbie5

I just realized that the "This Is Halloween" song can neatly be transformed into "This Is Puberty"..we (my girls & I) started to make up new words tonight....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

*Well, the stockings are hung on the mantle again this year, hoping the Great Pumpkin will stuff them them full of wonderful things!*


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

!!! the wind stopped. !!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I watched the finale episode of Face Off under protest tonight. I can honestly say that Nicole's was the strongest make up in my opinion.


----------



## dead hawk

Happy halloween


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Halloween right back at ya dead hawk and all other members :jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Kinda depressing looking out into the yard an seeing the broken fences and pilars. With luck the weather well break and I can start picking up the stuff an making repairs and then storage. 
All ways next year.


----------



## scareme

Bone Dancer said:


> Kinda depressing looking out into the yard an seeing the broken fences and pilars. With luck the weather well break and I can start picking up the stuff an making repairs and then storage.
> All ways next year.


I'm sorry for you Bone Dancer. Can you just say it's a old, broken down cemetary? I know how much work you put into it. It sounds like you are not finished with the bad weather yet. Stay safe.


----------



## debbie5

My house looks like a normal person lives here. (sigh)....skellies & pumpkins...it's almost (gasp!) CUTE! (gag).....
but my stress level is zero.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Happy Halloween. I too have been devastated by the winds, oh well, will make do tomorrow and spend some time next summer making repairs! All the same, have fun, stay safe and enjoy yourselves!!!

-SJ


----------



## dead hawk

Yea repairs are big :\ I will have to make completely new props everything has either been destroyed or blown away


----------



## Wispurs

As I sit here listening to the wind & rain.Knowing the puddles are growing into lakes. I am thinking next years Halloween theme should be drowning victims or zombies/skeletons/etc. Then the weather could enhance the display.....


----------



## Zurgh

Good luck & god (or goddess, or science, or whatever) bless everyone. Stay Zesty, Crunchy, Delicious (and most of all) Safe everyone (and try to enjoy the day as best as you can). Happy H-Day, one and all.

Don't trust the lawn gnomes and beware the Oat Men. Take candy from strangers.

Opening the dimensional portal [FULL STRENGTH] now, see ya' all on the other side of yesterday.

Zoom!:googly::googly:


----------



## debbie5

I have one pair of pants that still fit.
I now have a wardrobe problem.


----------



## MrGrimm

HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO ALL!!! Be safe and have whatever fun you can!!! ENJOY!


----------



## debbie5

HAPPY HALLOWEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## aquariumreef

Happy 8:00pm everyone! 

Also, my A string magically when a whole step flat right before we started playing at the concert tonight. But now I know how to adjust my fingering based on the string!


----------



## aquariumreef

Also, my parents are going to be out visiting my sister tomarrow, so I'll be in charge of the TOTs, hopefully I'll get 50. 

Or I could just pretend to not be home and eat all the candy myself!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy Halloween!

Been sewing most of the evening and the more I do, the more things I see that I want to adjust. This means I will likely revert to Plan B for the costume tomorrow since the priority will be yard set up.


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Halloween forum folks!

I have everything ready to go out tomorrow, weather permitting. The forecast is for a chance of showers, so anything that won't be affected by rain will go first. I'll save any papeir mache props till the last moment if it's dry.


----------



## debbie5

A bit o' sleep when it's actually night time would be nice...then again, maybe I'm a vampire.


----------



## scareme

Wispurs said:


> As I sit here listening to the wind & rain.Knowing the puddles are growing into lakes. I am thinking next years Halloween theme should be drowning victims or zombies/skeletons/etc. Then the weather could enhance the display.....


Maybe next year the theme should be Davey Jones Locker. That way if everyone is under water, it will just fit in with your theme.


----------



## scareme

Happy Halloween Everybody!
I know this will be a hard Halloween for quite a few on here. I don't know if this thought will help at all, but here goes. 5, 10, or 20 years from now when you're sitting around talking with family or friends, you can say "I remember the Halloween of 2012. A damn hurricane blew the haunt down." And people will be amazed you made it through a hurricane, especially if you live in a land locked state. Now you probably won't remember the Halloween of "08, or "16 or even "23. But you will always remember, and have a story about the Halloween of "12. You just have to give it some time to be able to look back on it. For those of you that have lost out on Halloween for two years in a row to the weather, I don't know what to say about that. You must have done something to really have pissed off Mother Nature. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Happy Halloween to all those still up and running and to the rest of us. See ya next year.


----------



## Goblin

Oh yeah.........










Happy Halloween!


----------



## MommaMoose

Happy Halloween everyone! Even though for some it won't be to Happy, just know that you are being thought of and prayers are being sent your way. For the rest of you, here's hoping that you have record turn outs.


----------



## Irish Witch

Happy halloween everyone. Have a safe one


----------



## graveyardmaster

happy halloween to all forum members.......have a good"un!


----------



## Headless

Happy Halloween everyone. Heck a mere hurricane can't keep dedicated haunters down. So long as you are all safe and still around to make props - there's always next year. 

I was so thrilled tonight on the way home from work to spot not one but TWO groups of TOT's - one heading up the driveway of a house and the second - a group of 8 girls - having their photos taken at a local school by a group of mothers. Obviously about to head out to collect some candy. For a moment I wished I lived in town and could welcome them with a display.


----------



## PirateLady




----------



## Dr. Maniaco

HAPPY HALLOWEEN everyone. 

I want to thank you all for making my first year ( three or four months, actually) on the forum an extremely fun and rewarding experience. You guys are great, and if it's all right with you, I'd like to do it all again.


----------



## randomr8

Happy Halloween! Leaving at noon to see what I can actually set up if it's not too gushy.
Never run updates before Halloween. Last update on Mountain Lion disabled my projector display. Running around looking for connectors for a winders box. Ya'll be safe tonight.


----------



## debbie5

Rain rain rain.
I guess it could be worse...


----------



## randomr8

I keep on finding things I want I can't find.


----------



## randomr8

Holy crap! I see the sun!


----------



## Copchick

I can't believe how Pittsburgh has been spared from something that could have been much more devestating. It appears that our three rivers are going to flood, but we're used to that. It happens a couple times a year. I think the city must have been in a protective bubble. Not everyone escaped though, just some downed trees and lines, but definately not was expected and no major damage. It could have been so much worse.

I hope whoever has had substantial damage as a result of this hurricane and weather induced by it can recover and get back on track with their lives. Most importantly is that no one is hurt or worse. My prayers are with you all who have to pick up the pieces and try to get back your lives back to normalcy.

Scareme - you're right. It will be a time of "remember when Halloween 2012 was..."

Keep postitive folks, and happy halloween!


----------



## Haunted Spider

it has been raining here now for the past 90 hours straight. I would love to see the sun but sadly, it is still raining this morning.


----------



## autumnghost

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Copchick

Crap! My Internet just went out. Or maybe it's Comcast AGAIN. I wasn't finished posting and I can't post any graphics or pics from my kindle. Ugh!


----------



## Spooklights

Happy Halloween everyone! We're going to try to put out a few lights, and I'll see what else I can get out today. I'm going to have a Burma Shave-like set of signs coming up the walkway reading this;

If you miss our decorations.....

When you come to get your candy.....

Don't blame it on us.....

Blame Hurricane Sandy.

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------



## debbie5

Our city has said TOTing can only be from 2-8pm.

Up theirs.


----------



## Evil Queen

Looks like the rain here is going to start in the middle of TOT time. Now to decide if we will set up the cemetery or not.


----------



## aquariumreef

Hapy Hanuk-errr. I mean Halloween! 

Slept great for the first time in forever, and now I feel great. Semi-tempted to invite some people over for a last-minute party tonight.


----------



## aquariumreef

And it is windier than wind outside.  Good thing I don't have any stones or anything like that out!


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## IMU

Happy Halloween ...










... make sure you watch for Zombies!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Happy Halloween everyone!

I get to rush through making a chiller today, because I accidentally busted one I had made from a styrofoam cooler.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Halloween everyone!!! 

I called the borough today (they open at 8:30 a.m. and I put a call through at 8:31 a.m.) to make sure that we had TOTing today and yes we are having TOTing!!!!! 

Just finished setting up outside, put the crockpots on, Halloween music playing loud throuth the house, and everything is set up inside the house, and I enjoying a cigar and glass of Ballatore (cracked that bad boy open at 8:32 a.m. this morning) and am getting ready to get in my costume.

Already has a visitor today. It's name is Wind (no surprise there):finger:. The Sun is also peaking out behind the clouds. Don't care - I celebrating the most wonderful time of the year!!!!!:jol:


----------



## graveyardmaster

had my first trick r treater 2min ago....wooooo-hoooooooooo!


----------



## Copchick

Spooklights said:


> Happy Halloween evryone! We're going to try to put out a few lights, and I'll see what else I can get out today. I'm going to have a Burma Shave-like set of signs coming up the walkwa reading this;
> 
> If you miss our decorations.....
> 
> When you come to get your candy.....
> 
> Don't blame it on us.....
> 
> Blame Hurricane Sandy.
> 
> HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


I love it! What a great idea!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

THE WIND HAS PICKED UP AGAIN!

I now know the true meaning of "futility"


----------



## Spooky1

Everything is up and We're ready to go. Well I still need to put ice in the chiller and we need to get into costumes, but other than that, we're ready. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

... the wind picked up again today making it nearly impossible to do the outside like I wanted. I didn't have time to motorize the rocking chair, so it's static. And it's too breezy to put out the scarecrow. I just finished the foyer ... My son says it looks good.

Here we go ...!


----------



## scareme

I finally finished setting up the yard. It went a lot faster from 10:00 to 2:00. After that I had so many people stopping by to take pictures and talk, it was hard to get anything done. And after school let out, forget about getting anything done. I was almost glad hubby was there growling at me to keep going, or I never could have gotten anything finished. So far the Elmos are a big hit. Now I need a break before the crowds start coming. The weather here is just beautiful, and just a slight breeze. Makes me think there will be a big turn out. Good luck everybody.


----------



## debbie5

Not putting cemetery & full haunt up = my house is now a non-destination. I have a house that sucks. 

I just ate 4 Almond Joys to drown my sorrows....


I've had 15 kids at my door....usually I've had 100 by now. But on a happy note, at least I have time to be online.

EDIT: I need to buy contacts..glasses are killing my makeup.


----------



## aquariumreef

I just started makeup, latex fake-face is drying the first layer, a couple more needed, some bits of makeup smeared on, and I'm good!


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## aquariumreef

IMG_3798 | Flickr - Photo Sharing! by Sean_Titus, on Flickr
Could have been better


----------



## Hairazor

OK, that is truly scary AR!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Thanks! I got greasepaint in my eye, though.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

1,500 tots! OMG I am exhausted!


----------



## aquariumreef

Two kids in, and both my dogs slipped past me and ran down the road.

Nothing like chasing them down with out my wig, wearing glasses, and the first shoes I found


----------



## goneferal

What a crappy night. Why do I bother?


----------



## N. Fantom

Made the school swim team!


----------



## MommaMoose

Congrats N. Fantom! 
Goneferal - So sorry it was a crappy night for you. 
Had around 40 ToTs this year. Up from last year by about 5. Most of them are regulars that are starting to bring friends with them.


----------



## Bone Dancer

See everybody at the after Halloween sales.

Sorry you had a bad time of it Goneferal. I had a lot of wind damage and pulled the plug on my set up for this year. But I have the jump on next year thou.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay N.Fantom! Way to go!


----------



## aquariumreef

I just had a group of 15 kids.


----------



## Hairazor

Other than the runaway dogs, sounds like you are enjoying yourself AR?


----------



## aquariumreef

Yeap, really fun time. I'm almost out of candy, and I started with close to $50 worth.

I'm going to have to trim some of my hair though, chunks of latex in it. Fortunetly it's all at the ends. :3


----------



## aquariumreef

You know Halloween is over when you realize your last meat was 4 days ago.

And like that, Bam! The stress hits. -_-


----------



## Evil Queen

Not a bad night considering the rain started at 8 p.m.. 180 TOTs. Got the cemetery torn down and in the garage in 30 minutes.


----------



## Draik41895

Oh what a night it was! I'll tell you all more about it in the morning, prbably with a new thread full of pics (which we actually took this time!)

Heres my lovely costume that I wore in school today, winning me "Scariest Costume" in the contest, as well as a small bag of candy and a $10 starbucks giftcard. I spent all of lunch scaring people and getting pictures taken.










THe haunted this weekend was a great success too, but im not sure how many pics we got. We made $509.45 to help get presents and and a santa for the christmas party.

Hally Halloween! and remember, dont blow out your pumpkins before midnight!


----------



## aquariumreef

Two bad wigs and a stuffed porcupine are what I get on my head during a videochat.


----------



## Goblin

Unless I change my mind between now and next year this will be my
last Halloween! We haven't had any TOTs in over 5 years and it gets
harder and harder to drag all the stuff out and put it up anymore.


----------



## Zurgh

Potatoes gonna' potate, waiters gonna' wait, skaters gonna' skate...

Twas' a very good night, even with rain...

So tired, so sore (the aches have pains that have strains that have ouchies, boo-boos, and unplesant and irritating discomfort seem to hurt extra)... and, yet, can't sleep just yet... 

Hope ya' all survived to haunt again at the least (only here does that make sense), but hope things turned out way better than expected.

Hey, Goblin... if the tot-pop (ulation) has dropped to naught, have ya' considered doing up a Halloween party with family and friends or haunting it up at same said other peoples locations?

And remember you can always consult with the mystic puffer toad in times of semi-great need, triple coupon Thursdays, St. Fleemburts Birthday, as well as the second odd Tuesday in every third even month...:googly:


----------



## randomr8

Night was great. cool, calm and pretty humid. Fog hung so thick at times we couldn't see the street from the porch. Love Froggy's. Set up early, around 5:30 and the ToTs started directly after. I actually got 90% of my stuff back up and nothing broke once it was up. I always forget to count but my wife and I agreed that there were more ToTs this year than ever before. I'm guessing maybe 75 actually came up to the door. They stopped at around 8:45. Guessing the influx was because there was no parade in town but I'm optimistic. I think the neighborhood demographics are changing back to more kids.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Some son-of-a-bitch stole my favorite JOL last night right out from under my nose and smashed it. Guess that's called karma


----------



## debbie5

I think we should just name Nov. 1st as Aleve Day..this site should have them as a sponsor. 
My work uniform for today: snowman print flannel old lady nightgown, fleece sweatshirt, pink fuzzy slippers. Breakfast: oatmeal with banana & Tylenol (my Aleve is out in the unattached garage & I refuse to go outside right now). Now to clean up this rat hole of a house.....


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> Some son-of-a-bitch stole my favorite JOL last night right out from under my nose and smashed it. Guess that's called karma


Why is that my Lord? Did YOU steal a jol and smash it? Tsk, tsk.


----------



## Copchick

Gotta go and take my computer to get checked. It crashed yesterday morning. Ugh! No pics or graphics for a while. But I got my good 'ol kindle to keep me up to date. I'm hoping for an easy, quick fix. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Why is that my Lord? Did YOU steal a jol and smash it? Tsk, tsk.


Yes, I used to smash pumpkins every now and then. I guess the pisser is that I carved that one with without a pattern drawn on it. It was asymmetrical and goofy looking and looked the best lit up. Speaking of carving pumpkins, figured out that my power jigsaw makes short work of creating JOLs


----------



## aquariumreef

Good morning headache, nice too meet you again.


----------



## pyro

so my daughter Melissa was in the zombie baby area asking people to play with her and when they would just keep on walking by she would yell play with me and rip her teddy bear head off (priceless),there was this one girl about her age(11) that would not look at my daughter so,,, my daughter followed her thru the haunt asking to play with her.the girl said no, yep she was scared, so my daughter gets in her face and ask again, by this time they are out of the the haunt. the girl turns her head thinking she is safe,my daughter gets in her face again , all soft and spooky and says,,,," i"ll see you tonite under your bed"  she made me proud


----------



## Copchick

^ Lol! Pyro that is great, I know you're a proud haunt poppa! Great to have a partner in crime!


----------



## pyro

last nite was a little off the wall, with all the ToTs and people going thru the haunt, 900+,,, i kept on hearing Hi Manny,,,, and in my head i m saying "who is that". then they would say,,, i saw you in the movie, then they would compliment the haunt,,, lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Deb, I'm with you on the Aleve Day idea - this morning I have muscles aching that I didn't know I had

Draik, you looked amazing!

Copchick, funny you mentioned feeling as if there were a bubble over Pittsburgh (a few pages back). I had that feeling most of the week. Even when the wind was gusting and the lights flickering, the bubble was there.

The house looks as if a prop bomb blew up in it, but we had a great time last night and a much better turnout than I expected since it was a school night in the middle of the week. There was also a moment before the sun went down when I stepped across the street to get a good overall look at the house and realized we had truly become The Halloween House


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I third the motion for today to be National Aleve Day.


----------



## Headless

No power at work this morning for over an hour so I said to the boss - given I'm owed some time in lieu - how about I take the day off (I was only supposed to work four hours anyway) soooooo long weekend!!!!!!!! YAY Probably spend a good amount of time putting away the stuff in the haunt that the mice will love to play with over the coming months. Plus we plan to paint all the rest of the walls and floors black anyway so everything needs to be moved eventually. I would however also like to check out the stores for any markdowns.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cutest ToT moment of the night - a little girl, maybe two years old or so, dressed as Tinkerbell, walking up to our door with her father reciting (with a little prompting from him) "I have no fear, I have no fear"


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Cutest ToT moment of the night - a little girl, maybe two years old or so, dressed as Tinkerbell, walking up to our door with her father reciting (with a little prompting from him) "I have no fear, I have no fear"


And you are proud of yourselves, aren't you.


----------



## Copchick

Well, I think a gremlin came and had spent yesterday inside my computer. Today, there is nothing wrong with it! Very puzzling.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Well, I think a gremlin came and had spent yesterday inside my computer. Today, there is nothing wrong with it! Very puzzling.


That's just what they do...


----------



## Evil Queen

Copchick said:


> Well, I think a gremlin came and had spent yesterday inside my computer. Today, there is nothing wrong with it! Very puzzling.


Do you have Zone Alarm by any chance?


----------



## debbie5

I woke up tired. I took a nap. I'm tired again.


----------



## aquariumreef

If I can get someone to cover my shift at work tomarrow morning, I can stay home all day until 7th period!


----------



## Zurgh

Aleve Day sounds OK, perhaps for tomorrow... I'd like morphine coma day, today, please. I'm certain that I can feel eye lashes ache... that have fallen out only days ago...


----------



## MommaMoose

I am in complete agreement with Zurgh on this one. Made the mistake of laying down on the couch last night and almost didn't make it to bed. My aching parts had aching parts.


----------



## scareme

I didn't even make it to the couch. I just made it as far as a chair, fell to sleep, woke up at 2:00 and went up to bed. I think I had dreams about the Hokey Pokey all night.


----------



## Bone Dancer

So why isn't the count down clock running, It's day 364 of the new season.


----------



## scareme

Bone Dancer said:


> So why isn't the count down clock running, It's day 364 of the new season.


OMG! Only 364 more days! Why didn't someone tell me! I've got to get going!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just heard that the law that went into effect in 2007 which caused the date for daylight saving time to end to be moved to the weekend after Halloween was enacted so kids would have more time in daylight hours to ToT. Clearly the person who came up with that law was not a haunter. If he were, he would know haunts look their best and are most effective *after* the sun goes down.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Today has been a great day for me. I got some really good stuff at the after sales, had a delirious lunch (yes, I know I said delirious, I'm sleep deprived) Got to see my son, and was told he may get to come and live with me very soon (Dancing for joy) and got a call from my former business partner telling me he had something that belonged to me. I get there and we loaded up a MASSIVE scenery piece that I built last year that mysteriously disappeared. I now have the perfect entrance to my walk-through for next year.

Also, I have decided that I am not ready to run my own pro haunt, and would prefer to be the "Halloween house" in my neighborhood. My goal for next year? To get a news crew out to film my house.


----------



## scareme

Oh Bio, I so happy for you that you got your scenery back. My guess is that he used it this year, and didn't have to room to store it anymore. And great news on your son too. How old is he? Is he old enough to help you haunt? Get that boy to work. Sounds like you had a great day.


----------



## aquariumreef

I finally started the firs glee club arrangement, a Moondance, Fl Me Too the Moon, All of Me, and The Way You Make me Feel.

See, I knew hoarding 51 different songs from various places would come in handy!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

He's 12, will be 13 next Halloween. I don't think that the scenery piece had been used, but I think that the person who had been storing it for him told him to either find somewhere to put it, or they were throwing it out. It is a massive piece 13' high, 10' wide, and each piece of it is 8 inches thick. It takes up a lot of room, but it's so awesome that I'll be happy to find a place for it. I'll get some pics in the next day or so and post them.


----------



## Draik41895

Need a senior quote...

"So long and thanks for all the fish" maybe...


----------



## aquariumreef

Draike, try "I like big pumpkins and I cannot lie". 

You know, because they are gourdgeous and all that.


----------



## aquariumreef

And I can officially add fire eating to my list of achievements.


----------



## Headless

Bio that's awesome news about the scenery piece. So he returns it with no explanation as to how he ended up with it???? hmmmmm

I too hit the sales today and picked up a few little bits and pieces - but two somewhat larger things I got I am absolutely thrilled with. They are huge big foam skulls about 2 feet tall. I looked at them last year but they were $35 each. At after sales they were $20 each and I didn't buy them and kicked myself for it later. This year they were back for $35 and in today's markdowns they were $10 each! YESSSSS!!!!! I'm hoping they will go on top of my foam pillars at the graveyard entrance - here. I also bought some card to play around with a design for next year's invitations. Nothing like getting a head start!


----------



## debbie5

RoxyBlue said:


> I just heard that the law that went into effect in 2007 which caused the date for daylight saving time to end to be moved to the weekend after Halloween was enacted so kids would have more time in daylight hours to ToT. Clearly the person who came up with that law was not a haunter. If he were, he would know haunts look their best and are most effective *after* the sun goes down.


I've been carping about this since it was enacted...no one asked the general public about this...it was just put into effect.
Same with my city enacting a 2pm-8pm Official Trick Or Treating Time. Who the hell TOTs at 2pm!? and 8 is too early to stop! it's just getting good & dark!


----------



## debbie5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Today has been a great day for me. I got some really good stuff at the after sales, had a delirious lunch (yes, I know I said delirious, I'm sleep deprived) Got to see my son, and was told he may get to come and live with me very soon (Dancing for joy) and got a call from my former business partner telling me he had something that belonged to me. I get there and we loaded up a MASSIVE scenery piece that I built last year that mysteriously disappeared. I now have the perfect entrance to my walk-through for next year.
> 
> Also, I have decided that I am not ready to run my own pro haunt, and would prefer to be the "Halloween house" in my neighborhood. My goal for next year? To get a news crew out to film my house.


WTH!?? Out of the blue he GAVE IT BACK TO YOU!!?? What's with THAT? Did he find religion or something?? Did he give you any explanation?? Did you punch him in the head for me??

Getting a news crew out is easy. Just sent them a "news release" a week ahead of time, then another one the day before you open, then call them. You are more likely to get publicized if you are affiliated with a charity ...to do that, just call the charity & get a letter from them saying you are an Official Donation SIte..all good. Congrats on getting that piece back and peace of mind! I know how much that aggravated you to get ripped off like that.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nice score at the half off sales at Walgreens. Three 5ft skellies and two of the small ones. The only thing I could find at Spirits was some pumpkin teeth and spirit gum. The teeth should make good claws. I have noticed that when I go into a Halloween store that every year I see less and less of anything I would like to get.


----------



## debbie5

I didnt buy anything at the sales..there is nothing this year that I like, except the doorbell screamers, which I already got. Sad. Boring!


----------



## Draik41895

”don't panic”

”we all go a little mad sometimes.”

”when there's no more room in hell the dead shall walk the earth”


----------



## Lord Homicide

Draik41895 said:


> Need a senior quote...
> 
> "So long and thanks for all the fish" maybe...


Do it Terminator style (is that lame nowadays or maybe it was never cool?) lol

Hasta la vista baby.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Thanks everyone! He didn't exactly give me an explanation, but I think inability to sell it to anyone's haunt (because I emailed every haunt in a hundred mile radius and told them he stole it) may have had something to do with it. I'm ecstatic to have it back, and have already begun planning how to use it as an entrance into the walk through I am in the process of designing and building.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Wonder if it's too early to start my 2013 haunt build thread...?


----------



## Spooky1

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Thanks everyone! He didn't exactly give me an explanation, but I think inability to sell it to anyone's haunt (because I emailed every haunt in a hundred mile radius and told them he stole it) may have had something to do with it. I'm ecstatic to have it back, and have already begun planning how to use it as an entrance into the walk through I am in the process of designing and building.


Glad to hear you got you piece back. Too bad you didn't get it in time to use this year.



RoxyBlue said:


> I just heard that the law that went into effect in 2007 which caused the date for daylight saving time to end to be moved to the weekend after Halloween was enacted so kids would have more time in daylight hours to ToT. Clearly the person who came up with that law was not a haunter. If he were, he would know haunts look their best and are most effective *after* the sun goes down.


On the bright side, it did give us an extra hour of light to get things setup this year.


----------



## Hairazor

Draik41895 said:


> Need a senior quote...
> 
> "So long and thanks for all the fish" maybe...


"It's been fun!"


----------



## scareme

Where do I start?


----------



## IMU

Draik41895 said:


> Need a senior quote...


If one does not know to which port one is sailing, no wind is favorable.


----------



## debbie5

Scareme, just pull up a chair & start putting like things together, and try not to cry cuz it's overwhelming..LOL>

or that's what I do, anyway...at least it's sunny there. It's gloomy here. Again.


----------



## randomr8

or burn it Scareme

- Stolen from Manny Souza


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Ahhh! It's soo good to be back online! I just wish I could have been here more!


----------



## Draik41895

Lord Homicide said:


> Do it Terminator style (is that lame nowadays or maybe it was never cool?) lol
> 
> Hasta la vista baby.


I actually quite like that


----------



## RoxyBlue

November 2 is:

All Soul's Day - a day to remember those who have passed from this world to the next

Look for Circles Day - I think I just found some under my eyes. Then again, perhaps this has to do with crop circles.

Deviled Egg Day - I wish I had one right now


----------



## Lord Homicide

*Alice cooper*



Draik41895 said:


> I actually quite like that


or.... a line from Alice Cooper's Alma Mater song (you'd have to listen to it but here's the lyrics).

Rain is falling down my cheek searching for the sea
Tomorrow like the rain I'll be back home again
I watch the bus as it pulls out of view
Someday like that bus I will be leavin' too
But you know it breaks my heart to leave you camelback my high school
And now alone cryin' in my beer
'cause old friends said goodbye I guess I'll be leavin' too
But you know it breaks my heart to leave you Cortez I'll miss you
Yes I will yes I will you know I will
Yes I will yes I will you know I will
Well so long so long everybody everybody I hope that I would see you again again
Goodbye goodbye everybody everybody I finally grew up they finally let me out of school
Hey remember the time remember the time
We took that snake and we we put it down little Betsy's dress
Now I don't think Miss Axelrod was much impressed
Now I don't think Miss Axelrod was much impressed
Well I don't think Miss Axelrod was much impressed
Oh goodbye goodbye everybody everybody I hope that I would see you again again
So long so long everybody everybody
How do you like that they finally let me out of school
Goodbye goodbye ah I wanna get out of here
They let me out of school how 'bout that uh
Goodbye hey goodbye guys
Maybe I'll see maybe I'll see you around some time uh
Ay don't make a stranger of yourself uh remember the Coop uh
May I ho I hope you don't forget me or nothin' goodbye


----------



## Bone Dancer

scareme said:


> Where do I start?


Kinda looks like a yard sale. How much to you want for the candle thingy in the fore ground?


----------



## debbie5

I'd like the chimene...chimim...MEXICAN FIREPLACE in the background...


----------



## Headless

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Wonder if it's too early to start my 2013 haunt build thread...?


Absolutely not - fire away!



scareme said:


> Where do I start?


LOL - How do you eat an elephant - one bite at a time. Pick a point and work your way through. You have a bit of work ahead I see!



Dark Angel 27 said:


> Ahhh! It's soo good to be back online! I just wish I could have been here more!


Welcome back DA!

Melbourne Cup is on Tuesday and I have to iron 30 chair covers and make a table centre for work. Other than that - its a quiet weekend!


----------



## debbie5

is there anyone on here who runs their own, storefront business (not an online one)? I have a question..or two....


----------



## Tokwik

Not sure if this has been posted before, but it's new to me.


----------



## Hairazor

Love it Tokwik!


----------



## Copchick

randomr8 said:


>


So true Randomr8, so true!



Dark Angel 27 said:


> Ahhh! It's soo good to be back online! I just wish I could have been here more!


Welcome back, DA!



scareme said:


> Where do I start?


Your yard pic looks like a "find it or I spy" puzzle. I spy SUN!!! I spy a wheelbarrow full of Elmos.


----------



## aquariumreef

It's windy!


----------



## Headless

hahahaha Scareme the funny part is that I've looked at that photo three times now and it only JUST occurred to me that the two figures at the door AREN'T helpers walking in the back door - they are props!!!!


----------



## Headless

Okay - off to do something constructive since it's now 10:30 am......


----------



## aquariumreef

Why are all the cool summer music programs that would look good on college applications halfway across the country? 

Anyone want to put me up and pay for a year of after-school lessons at Julliard's? :googly:


----------



## debbie5

AR- declare your independence, be poor & attend via a scholarship.


----------



## aquariumreef

But then I couldn't afford the interweb, my aquariums, or any of my others stuff!


----------



## scareme

Headless said:


> hahahaha Scareme the funny part is that I've looked at that photo three times now and it only JUST occurred to me that the two figures at the door AREN'T helpers walking in the back door - they are props!!!!


Funnier than you think. At the end of the night everyone just throws everything in the back yard. Here is the mess from a different angle. I think it looks like Jason is chasing the skelton man with this machete. And the zombie is giving a spanking to the mummy. I didn't arrange these thing, I just woke up to them


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> is there anyone on here who runs their own, storefront business (not an online one)? I have a question..or two....


Go ahead and ask - someone might have an answer whether they run a storefront or not


----------



## Headless

hahahahaha - your haunt is taking on a life of its own Scareme!!!!


----------



## Zurgh

May have the strength, energy, and lack of pain necessary to tear down the haunt tomorrow... perhaps battling the demon lord of clams was not such a good idea... This will be the longest I've let the majority of the haunt up after Halloween... Wonder if I could lure some wild turkeys into the yard & claim it it a Thanksgiving display? Zombie pilgrims and zombie Indians are traditional, aren't they? Perhaps then the changing of it to an X-mas display would be more feasible, hmmm...:googly:


----------



## debbie5

RoxyBlue said:


> Go ahead and ask - someone might have an answer whether they run a storefront or not


I'm revisiting the idea of starting up a create-your-own soup business and trying to decide the pros/cons of a "roach coach" vs. renting a store front....
I have a relationship with a small, grocery store/Co-operative where I can test market the soup from, and who will also buy the soup in bulk to sell at their deli, but I need to decide in what direction to "grow" after that.
There is a chef in town who I am going to meet with, and two friend chefs online as well, but they both had big, fancy-schmancy restaurants....
I figure I'm not getting any younger, and I have a few older, local businesswoman who are willing to mentor me in the business/bookkeeping aspect of this...they are gently kicking me in the ars to get moving on this idea. (I think they might also want some good, gluten free soup...)So I'm digging out my business plans and revisiting this again....
I'm tired of being poor. And it seems like there is a HUGE market up here for FAST, healthy food.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I learned a new phrase today - "roach coach"

Not that I run a business (I do keep my boss' business running), but I'd say overhead costs would be a whole lot lower for a roach coach. You also would not have to be tied to a location, which can be a plus.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Not sure about there, but "roach coaches" here have to adhere to stricter regulations than store front restaurants, being as they are mobile and can come into contact with foul airborne things.

I suggest that you go for it. It can't hurt to try, and it might help you out in the long run. But if you make it big, don't forget us little folks.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> I learned a new phrase today - "roach coach"
> 
> Not that I run a business (I do keep my boss' business running), but I'd say overhead costs would be a whole lot lower for a roach coach. You also would not have to be tied to a location, which can be a plus.


Do you want to run a line of roach coaches or food trucks??

Roach coaches serve construction sites, food trucks are more geared toward gourmet food. The regulations vary by county and it is weird... for example, San Diego county allows food prep on a roach coach. Riverside county, the next county up, does not allow food prep on the wagon - it has to made elsewhere and pre-wrapped for service. The odd thing is about that is the food pre-packaged looks just as deadly as the crap fixed on the actual truck.............

* I'm sitting here watching TV with the pup and just looked over in the corner of the room. I feel like Dahmer with the bones and skeletons piled up from post-Halloween shopping


----------



## N. Fantom

I have he driving portion of drivers ed tomorrow morning at 8. Wish the drivers on NC roads good luck. lol


----------



## Lord Homicide

N. Fantom said:


> I have he driving portion of drivers ed tomorrow morning at 8. Wish the drivers on NC roads good luck. lol


Dude, I think YOU ought to watch out for P5!! Just man to man advice bud


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LOL, glad I'm not in NC. Be safe and watch for idiots.


----------



## Spooky1

N. Fantom said:


> I have he driving portion of drivers ed tomorrow morning at 8. Wish the drivers on NC roads good luck. lol


Good luck on the driving test.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Whoever invented the margarita ought to be commended


----------



## Lord Homicide

i'm sitting here on the couch, fixin to go to bed and i'm looking at Baxter playing around... i am not afraid to admit that i love the little guy. he's not a man's dog but he is a dog... but i love him. i guess the "dogs are a man's best friend" saying is true. Wait, unless it's a chihuahua.


----------



## Copchick

Margarita's kicked in huh?


----------



## aquariumreef

Stuffy nose and not standing correctly leads to weird singing. :googly:

__
https://soundcloud.com/seantel%2Fritz


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> Dude, I think YOU ought to watch out for P5!! Just man to man advice bud


:jol:Actually, I am not going to take offense to that comment since I know you are under the influence of tequila. :googly: I am actually a fairly courteous driver and I have quite a bit of race track time under my belt. (my husband is a driver and he is very good, he has won at Daytona) But a word of advice Noah? The left lane is a passing lane, don't get in the left lane and lolly gag, that will turn me into road rage Rita if I am behind you!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Actually, I am not going to take offense to that comment since I know you are under the influence of tequila. :googly: I am actually a fairly courteous driver and I have quite a bit of race track time under my belt. (my husband is a driver and he is very good, he has won at Daytona) But a word of advice Noah? The left lane is a passing lane, don't get in the left lane and lolly gag, that will turn me into road rage Rita if I am behind you!


What is tequila mam? I don't have influeneza.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Daylight savings time can kiss my ass!


----------



## Headless

LOL LH - nice try.


----------



## randomr8

Zurgh said:


> May have the strength, energy, and lack of pain necessary to tear down the haunt tomorrow... perhaps battling the demon lord of clams was not such a good idea... This will be the longest I've let the majority of the haunt up after Halloween... Wonder if I could lure some wild turkeys into the yard & claim it it a Thanksgiving display? Zombie pilgrims and zombie Indians are traditional, aren't they? Perhaps then the changing of it to an X-mas display would be more feasible, hmmm...:googly:


Hello! I remember this Zurgh. Glad yer back!



N. Fantom said:


> I have he driving portion of drivers ed tomorrow morning at 8. Wish the drivers on NC roads good luck. lol


Good Luck!



Lord Homicide said:


> What is tequila mam? I don't have influeneza.


Translated: "TaKillYa"








[/QUOTE]


scareme said:


> Funnier than you think. At the end of the night everyone just throws everything in the back yard. Here is the mess from a different angle. I think it looks like Jason is chasing the skelton man with this machete. And the zombie is giving a spanking to the mummy. I didn't arrange these thing, I just woke up to them


Looks like they were drinking margaritas as well.


----------



## debbie5

I shudder to think of you people under the influence of booze.
Y'all are weird, sober.


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Gorylovescene

*A musical way to spend your summer...*



aquariumreef said:


> Why are all the cool summer music programs that would look good on college applications halfway across the country?
> 
> Anyone want to put me up and pay for a year of after-school lessons at Julliard's? :googly:


 I'm going to give some unsolicited (and perhaps undesired/unnecessary?) commentary coming from my educational experience as a vocal musician. I hope it helps, but if not I also enjoy rambling to myself occasionally 

1. Travelling halfway across the country for a music program could be fun, and many of them do have financial aid available. Living without some luxuries for the duration, of course, would be the trade off.

2. Summer music programs are great for furthering your musical education, but a solid audition (and academic history, depending on how competitive the application process is) will speak for itself, so don't stress yourself out trying to rack up qualifications . I got plenty of resume fodder while completing my music degree, and made enough connections to continue receiving work once I graduated.

3. One thing that will make your life easier, if you don't already have a background in piano, is to take some lessons. This will make the group lessons you will be forced into taking much less obnoxious, and perhaps give you some more incentive to practice useful skills. Music Theory will be easier, Aural Theory (or ear training) will be easier, learning your voice repertoire will be easier- you really can't lose.

4. There are even more cool young artist programs you can audition for once you have your B.A. 

Ok, that's the end of my dissertation.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

You guys are a riot! Ah Zurgh. It's good to have ya back!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I believe my devious, lovely wife may have switched my regular coffee for some of that unleaded garbage. Caffeine is not reaching my brain this morning. Someone shall pay.


----------



## Gorylovescene

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I believe my devious, lovely wife may have switched my regular coffee for some of that unleaded garbage. Caffeine is not reaching my brain this morning. Someone shall pay.


What sort of person would DO such a thing? Trying to poison you out of a caffeine addiction. It's just... inhumane :xbones:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

She tries to slip me a little decaf about once every other month. Doesn't realize that I can tell a difference by the taste. Well, that and my sudden irritable nature, lol.


----------



## Gorylovescene

Lol Perhaps she should first try switching to "half-caff", before going with the decaf. Maybe there will be enough caffeine there to trick your mind into being tolerably pleasant, and less like an angry grizzly bear.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Nah, I doubt it. I generally drink High octane jet fuel type coffee. (Hot meth in a cup, she calls it, lol.) Regular coffee doesn't quite do it for me, and I'm sure half caff wouldn't either. But decaf just tastes like a cup of spoiled hot chocolate.


----------



## Bone Dancer

A couple more days of rest and then I need to get out to the shop an clean up the mess I left out there. This is a level 5 mess, safety rope required, lights, two days food and water, and leave a note on the door of what day I went in there.


----------



## Gorylovescene

Just don't leave a trail of breadcrumbs. I heard something about that leading to being baked in a giant oven and then eaten. Of course my source was also ranting and raving about a house made of candy, so he may not be that credible...


----------



## debbie5

Naproxyn is the bomb. I can walk again. 

Ate cold pizza & grape Kool Aid for dinner. Welcome to the ghetto.

Pumpkin seeds, fresh out of the oven for dessert....


----------



## Zurgh

randomr8 said:


> Hello! I remember this Zurgh. Glad yer back!


Now that the stress and rush of the big day have settled down, I can get back to "Normal"... hehehehehe, I said 'normal' pertaining to me, not even sure what that is supposed to mean... I'll have to ask the tasty sandwich about that one...



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Nah, I doubt it. I generally drink High octane jet fuel type coffee. (Hot meth in a cup, she calls it, lol.) Regular coffee doesn't quite do it for me, and I'm sure half caff wouldn't either. But decaf just tastes like a cup of spoiled hot chocolate.


I used to be the same way, BHC, till a strong tolerance built up... I could eat a coffee cup full of roasted beans with barely a buzz, drink a cup of rocket fuel level sludge and go back to bed... now, a pot of regular (strong) coffee send me flying off the walls... now, only on rare occasions when I need to zoom around at top speeds, will I drink coffee... that sacred & holy bean nectar of the lighting gods of flavor.

No wild turkeys to lure in locally, damn, there went THAT plan... not sure if frozen turkeys would make a good substitute, or if I could get that to fly with the wife (but the rotting would add a touch of realism...) Don't feel 'death bed' bad, just wiped out bad now... think I'll go to the store to get food, perhaps take down the graves, (saving the fence & mowing for tomorrow) then, plot the downfall of the Oatmen's new super weapon... the Ham Knight.:googly:


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> I shudder to think of you people under the influence of booze.
> Y'all are weird, sober.


Well there goes belly laugh #2 - sad but true!!!!! LOL



Bone Dancer said:


> A couple more days of rest and then I need to get out to the shop an clean up the mess I left out there. This is a level 5 mess, safety rope required, lights, two days food and water, and leave a note on the door of what day I went in there.


I'm grateful that our party took place partly in the shed - so I HAD to clean up. Otherwise I'd be in the same boat Bone Dancer. Good luck with that. If we haven't heard from you for a couple of days we'll send help!!!!!


----------



## randomr8

Spent the day watching my daughter riding, jumping, etc. The cold has NOT gone away yet. Things ya do for yer kids.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time finally to sit back, relax, have a little wine, and catch up on all those horror movies we recorded that were playing on Halloween while we were setting up the yard.

Your daughter looks lovely, randomr8.


----------



## randomr8

Thanks Roxy, really couldn't ask for a better kid. Wine is good.


----------



## scareme

Headless said:


> Good luck with that. If we haven't heard from you for a couple of days we'll send help!!!!!


We could do that, or, we could just divvy up his props. I'm just saying, think it over before we call anyone.

randomr8, those are a couple of beautiful girls you have there.


----------



## Headless

hahahaha Scareme - we could - but that might have been better to send a PM since now EVERYONE will want a piece of the action.......


----------



## randomr8

Headless said:


> hahahaha Scareme - we could - but that might have been better to send a PM since now EVERYONE will want a piece of the action.......


lol wasn't everyone complaining about storage space a moment ago?


----------



## dead hawk

Finally have time for un halloween related builds, I'm turning a old lawnmower into a airsoft tank...too bad you can't start the blades or it starts to spark


----------



## debbie5

(yawwnn)....


----------



## Copchick

randomr8 - you have a beautiful daughter and that is a really nice shot of her on the horse!

Hey I think I want a piece of the action of divvying up the props! Send a PM when you're ready!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My beautiful beloved wife bought me a 1.5 oz jar of Mehron Coagulated blood gel for $3.50 today while I was at work. This stuff is SO COOL! It feels like real blood, and looks/feels like a scab when it dries.


----------



## Headless

randomr8 said:


> lol wasn't everyone complaining about storage space a moment ago?


Yeah but we're talking free props here randomr8.... who can't find room for FREE props.....



BioHazardCustoms said:


> My beautiful beloved wife bought me a 1.5 oz jar of Mehron Coagulated blood gel for $3.50 today while I was at work. This stuff is SO COOL! It feels like real blood, and looks/feels like a scab when it dries.


LOL picture in my mind now of Bio painting this stuff on - waiting for it to dry and doing the boy thing of picking it off......


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LMAO, that was exactly what I was doing, too!


----------



## Zurgh

Bone Dancer, Z team rescue force operatives will be on stand-by for your extraction, should it be required. A level 5 mess usually warrants a minimum 3 human (or other life form) party, including a medic and a demolitions specialist. Good luck and keep the emergency transponder handy...


----------



## Lord Homicide

Shock Top Pumpkin Wheat... Not a bad beer. What's everyone's beef with margs? They are good. I'm sure there are Jimmy Buffet fans out there. 

Every time the dog pees in the house it makes me want to **** in his crate (which he sleeps in at night)


----------



## debbie5

In researching how to create parade float sculptures, I stumbled upon these AMAZING old vids from an annual parade featuring paper mache figures in Viaregggio, Italy. They are so cool and HUGE! http://www.viareggiomusei.it/?page_id=57


----------



## scareme

Lord Homicide said:


> Every time the dog pees in the house it makes me want to **** in his crate (which he sleeps in at night)


When my son was about 8, I looked out the front door to see him peeing on the neighbors dog. When I yelled at him to stop, he yelled back, "Well he peed on me first." Life was never dull with him around.

Those are cool floats debbie. Was that Grocho Marx watching the parade?


----------



## aquariumreef

Gorylovescene said:


> ...


Always appreciated and always welcome! I'll respond in corresponding numbers. 

1. Fun? I'd think more along the lines of fantastic! Unfortunately going to New York was shot down before it was even in the air by my mother. Apparently they don't trust me to be on my own even though I'd be 17. 

2. That's a good point, but I was hoping I could use that point on my parents! I love doing auditions, and I've yet to get any big criticism, mostly on my not-amazing stage presence.

3. Yeap, I have some background, and I'm looking to get some private lessons to get even better. Music theory is fun, I'm taking the AP Theory class at my school next year. Would have taken it this year, but my scheduled couldn't fit it in.  Ughh, I hate aural training soooo much! :googly:

So today I all but finished arranging the song for my mens choir (writing a small piano part), mailed in a score to Alfred's, and convinced my parents to let me go to the Sitka Fine Art's Camp!


----------



## Goblin

Of course you know if any of the "end of the world" stuff in December
actually happens we may be spending next Halloween fighting off
zombies instead of building haunts! Glad I bought a copy of The Zombie
Survival Guide!


----------



## Pumpkin5

randomr8 said:


> Spent the day watching my daughter riding, jumping, etc. The cold has NOT gone away yet. Things ya do for yer kids.


:jol:She has a lovely riding form, and what a gorgeous horse. Giving her the opportunity to ride and be around horses will be something she treasures her whole life. What a good Daddy! A little chill does a body good...
....all those girls...in love with horses...


----------



## randomr8

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:She has a lovely riding form, and what a gorgeous horse. Giving her the opportunity to ride and be around horses will be something she treasures her whole life. What a good Daddy! A little chill does a body good...
> ....all those girls...in love with horses...


She works hard for it too. Her job up until this year ( school work) was working at the barn. Feeding, mucking, the whole deal plus the riding wears her out. Physical labor for something you love is always the best.


----------



## debbie5

random8- I used to do the same thing...clean out stalls, groom, wash or cool the horses, to pay for my riding lessons. Good character building!


----------



## Pumpkin5

randomr8 said:


> She works hard for it too. Her job up until this year ( school work) was working at the barn. Feeding, mucking, the whole deal plus the riding wears her out. Physical labor for something you love is always the best.


:jol:In my family, five girls, growing up, each in our turn was horse crazy. The best thing our parents ever did for us was allow us to have horses, ride and take care of them. Horses teach you responsibility, compassion, and respect. The most important lesson is how to become one with your horse. There is no master and rider, but equal partners that must both give to receive. A great life lesson to learn early on, and let's face it....horses are just plain wonderful.


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> Every time the dog pees in the house it makes me want to **** in his crate (which he sleeps in at night)


Lmao! So true!



scareme said:


> When my son was about 8, I looked out the front door to see him peeing on the neighbors dog. When I yelled at him to stop, he yelled back, "Well he peed on me first." Life was never dull with him around.


That's funny! Seems logical to an 8 year old.


----------



## Gorylovescene

aquariumreef said:


> Always appreciated and always welcome! I'll respond in corresponding numbers.  ...
> 
> 1


I was going to respond to you with another lengthy thread response, but I think I'll just send you a private message


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Gearin' up for the last night at The Bates Motel & Haunted Hayride for the 2012 season..........geez, it flew!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I spent part of the day getting all the props and decorations packed away for the season. The basement looks so much bigger now.

My graveyard goblin is about due for a makeover. He's having structural issues, poor thing


----------



## Zurgh

LH, I once bit a dog that was biting me... he never bit me again, but I was cleaning dog hair out of my teeth for a week after... not sure if peeing in the puppy's crate will net you the desired result, but you wont know till ya' try.

Inherited a 5 year old laptop... 2 GHz processor & a Gig of Ram, XP OS, but it was so glitchy, choppy & filled with digital crud that I figured I'd just re-install XP from the beginning ... now, 2 days later, I'm still running updates... what fun, but it was free, so I can't complain too much, now.

By the magic cane of Samhedron, must get back to the mines to dig up mystic ores...:googly:


----------



## Copchick

I'm having so much fun looking at everyone's haunt pics, vids and in the showroom. Excellent job everyone!


----------



## debbie5

Hubby & Teen put away all the Halloween crap today....
but I wasn't done sorting it or taking batteries out of props.
So do I have him take all the crap back down out of the garage's attic, or just let it go?
Methinks: let it go... but will AA batteries explode in hot attic temps??


----------



## debbie5

My brain is fuzzy...who on here is the electrician??

We (were told and ) thought our electric baseboard heater was installed on its own circuit in the panel. It's not. Is there a way for an electrician to find out what IS on each circuit/spot on the electrical panel, and move the wiring for the heater to its own spot in the panel, so we don't keep tripping the breaker switch? We'd really like to know what is on each spot in the panel..We thought we had figured it all out (by shutting off the switches and seeing what shut off) but the wiring is screwy...we have upstairs bedroom outlets wired in with the kitchen and living room..it's so unorganized. Hence, tripping the breaker...


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, I agree. I have been just loading my brain with all the super haunt pictures. Sure makes me want to up my game.


----------



## dead hawk

bought walmart halloween coustumes buy one get one free and the one I bought was half off XD, I bought little army costumes so I can wear them to war when I finally out the ply wood on my tractor and make it a tank No mas mrs.nicegal >


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 and I spent part of the day getting all the props and decorations packed away for the season. The basement looks so much bigger now.


Of course once we were done, I found a couple more things that belong in the crawlspace. Now I have to pull out a few items and reorganize to make more room.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Some days I wish for the Zombie Apocalypse, just so I have an excuse to hit people in the head with a machete.


----------



## Hairazor

Bio, some people are like slinkies, you just want to watch them fall down stairs!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

One of my neighbors was waiting when I got home to bitch about how many ToTs that they got this year "All because of your damned decorations" I smiled as politely as I could and suggested that he go do something unnatural to himself. I really hate being told something is my fault, especially when I do this for the kids. If you don't want ToTs, turn your Communist porch light off!


----------



## aquariumreef

I am tired.

And I had a great dream last night! :3


----------



## aquariumreef

And I got called shallow. :/


----------



## Zurgh

Not 'THE' electrician, just 'an' electrician, Deb.

Yes, your heater can be traced out, rewired, and isolated to it's own circuit breaker by an electrician. Could be an easy, cheep fix, to a long, expensive ordeal... depending. You may also have a problem with the heater itself, too.

No, your houses wiring is not screwy, in most homes it is common to have a circuit run through the house to different places, seemingly at random. It is not economically sound to wire up a house like a commercial building.

Princess Esma loves Vanilla ice cream and strawberry yogurt... the kitten is telling me to go back to bed... good night John-Boy, Marry-Ellen, Mr.Coconut, Fleemburt, Magrelga, Klo-gor the destroyer, Sgt. Balrog, etc...:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

Hairazor said:


> Bio, some people are like slinkies, you just want to watch them fall down stairs!


:jol:Bahahahahahhahaha!!! So frigging true!:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Thanks, Zurghy.

(retreating back in to My Cave as I am unfit for human interaction lately ...grrr....)


----------



## autumnghost

Happy Maundy Monday. Got a serious case of the blues this morning. It's gray, rainy and my yard now looks totally naked without the Halloween happiness.

Think I'll go listen to the Momma's and Pappa's.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The special holidays for today seem to fit right in with some of the comments made this morning

November 5 is:

Gunpowder Day 

Guy Fawkes Day


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Morning, All. It is bitterly cold here this morning, and I do not like it.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good morning all, 

Today is regret as to how much stuff I put up and now have to tear down day. Last night was trick or treat. Spent 2 hours taking stuff down and throwing it in a giant pile in my living room / garage/ front room last night. Now I have lots more to take down and find spots for as well as sorting the piles. 

 The fun to be had.


----------



## debbie5

I have officially declared this "Bleh Day".

Feel free to feel BLEH: mope around, be blue, take a nap, eat candy & carbs, gripe about politics, don't wash dishes, take the phone off the hook.

Tomorrow will be better.


Bleh.


----------



## Spooky1

autumnghost said:


> Happy Maundy Monday. Got a serious case of the blues this morning. It's gray, rainy and my yard now looks totally naked without the Halloween happiness.
> 
> Think I'll go listen to the Momma's and Pappa's.


 Here you go autumnghost.


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Guy Fawkes Day!

TJ GuyFawkes by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Remember, remember the Fifth of November,
The Gunpowder Treason and Plot,
I know of no reason
Why the Gunpowder Treason
Should ever be forgot.

Guy Fawkes, Guy Fawkes, 'twas his intent
To blow up the King and Parli'ment.
Three-score barrels of powder below
To prove old England's overthrow;
By God's mercy he was catch'd
With a dark lantern and burning match.
Hulloa boys, Hulloa boys, let the bells ring.
Hulloa boys, hulloa boys, God save the King!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I just finished putting my entryway together. Wife is FURIOUS! I woke her up to come and help me (Probably not my greatest idea, in retrospect)


----------



## debbie5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I just finished putting my entryway together. Wife is FURIOUS! I woke her up to come and help me (Probably not my greatest idea, in retrospect)


Oh no, my friend. You NEVER wake the sleeping wife, cuz you never know what horrific storm is inside her that has caused her to take to the bed....

you better make her dinner...roses might be a good idea too.
I will pray for you.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LOL, she decided that she's not so mad at me, because she had some things that she wanted to get done today.


----------



## scareme

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I just finished putting my entryway together. Wife is FURIOUS! I woke her up to come and help me (Probably not my greatest idea, in retrospect)


If you're going to wake her you have to do it "accidently". "Oh I'm sorry, did I accidently wake you when I dropped that book on the floor for the sixth time?" "Oh honey, did the sound of the closet door slamming thirty two times wake you up?"


----------



## Wispurs

scareme said:


> If you're going to wake her you have to do it "accidently". "Oh I'm sorry, did I accidently wake you when I dropped that book on the floor for the sixth time?" "Oh honey, did the sound of the closet door slamming thirty two times wake you up?"


when my x got woke up like that it usually resulted in him drinking coffee and watching tv. Or sending the kids out to help lol Perhaps I was doing something wrong??


----------



## scareme

I hate insurance companies. I'm sorry if anyone out there works for one, I don't mean to disparage your work. I'm just so frustrated. The house we own in Iowa, and hope to retire to, is a huge three story house sitting on a hill. This last spring there was a hail storm, and every house around ours recieved a new roof. We were told our house did not have any damage, which I found suprising, since it was the largest and tallest. This summer we were told the insurance co. was sending out a man to look at roofs of random houses, and we ended up getting chosen just by luck of the draw. Today we recieved a letter from the insurance co. saying we need to replace the roof by April, or they would drop us. They still say there was no hail damage, just an old roof that needs replacing (the roof is ten years old). They are just looking for reasons to drop a hundred and twenty year old house. I understand insurance co.s are getting hit hard with all these disasters, but come on. When they were raking up profits they took our money. Now we need to come up with $10,000. Guess what hubby and I are giving each other for Christmas?


----------



## randomr8

http://www.ifc.com/fix/2012/11/get-ready-trekkies-introducing-star-trek-week I gotta kick out of the commercial half way down the page in the link called "Ska Trek". Wouldn't let me link it directly.


----------



## debbie5

scareme- call your State insurance commission..that is wrong to do to you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And shop around for home insurance elsewhere, too.


----------



## Death's Door

scareme said:


> I hate insurance companies. I'm sorry if anyone out there works for one, I don't mean to disparage your work. I'm just so frustrated. The house we own in Iowa, and hope to retire to, is a huge three story house sitting on a hill. This last spring there was a hail storm, and every house around ours recieved a new roof. We were told our house did not have any damage, which I found suprising, since it was the largest and tallest. This summer we were told the insurance co. was sending out a man to look at roofs of random houses, and we ended up getting chosen just by luck of the draw. Today we recieved a letter from the insurance co. saying we need to replace the roof by April, or they would drop us. They still say there was no hail damage, just an old roof that needs replacing (the roof is ten years old). They are just looking for reasons to drop a hundred and twenty year old house. I understand insurance co.s are getting hit hard with all these disasters, but come on. When they were raking up profits they took our money. Now we need to come up with $10,000. Guess what hubby and I are giving each other for Christmas?


No need to apologize for hating insurance companies. I work for one and don't like them. Just like you - they make the employees jump through hoops too.

We had to go through the same thing a couple of years back with our insurance company about the roof. They wanted it replaced or they were going to drop us. Keep in mind that we never had a claim ever. WTH?


----------



## Death's Door

First day back to work after a harrowing week of storms and cleaning up the house from Halloween. I'm as tired now as I was before I took the week off for Halloween. Finally got the house cleaned and all the Halloween decorations put away, and yes, I did find some decorations still up on Sunday. 

Hubby got home safe and sound yesterday from West Virginia. He was there from Sunday through Sunday and they had 38 inches of snow. He shoveled 60% of the time and hunted only 40%. He came home a tired pup. His last words last night were, "I'm already sick of snow and it ain't even winter yet."


----------



## Zurgh

Bleh Day... yeah, that sounds about right. Pray it doesn't turn in to Bleh Week... 

Perhaps gunpowder could turn it around?

Well I'm off to Non-adventure... maybe with enough imagination, creativity, and delusion this could be fun...


----------



## debbie5

I'm moving out to live in the woods....
Tell my family I said, "Bye!"


----------



## aquariumreef

Stayed home for my first 4 classes, easy day!


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> The special holidays for today seem to fit right in with some of the comments made this morning
> 
> November 5 is:
> 
> Gunpowder Day
> 
> Guy Fawkes Day


And by association, it is Also Anonymous Day.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Blue moon harvest pumpkin ale ain't bad.
Americas Original pumpkin ale by buffalo bills brewery ain't bad either.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just heard that New Jersey had a small earthquake. First Sandy, now this - What did you guys do to pi$$ off Mother Nature?:googly:


----------



## Copchick

I decided to put in for training for water rescue training at work. With our three rivers and flash floods we've been getting it's something we should have. Has anyone gotten the certification?


----------



## aquariumreef

Copchick said:


> I decided to put in for training for water rescue training at work. With our three rivers and flash floods we've been getting it's something we should have. Has anyone gotten the certification?


No, but one time I accidentally drank a bit of water from one of my aquariums and gagged. Does that count? :googly:


----------



## Zurgh

The 'check gauges' light came on while driving... yup, checked, they were still there. Then, the 'check engine' light came on... yup, when I got home, sure enough, the engine was still there... perhaps the car is developing car-Alzheimer's? Wondering if the 'fix problem' light will come on next...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Hey, Zurgh, it's not difficult to take the light bulb out of the check engine light. Then it won't light up anymore.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Of course, as soon as I start getting ready to do something, it starts to pour down rain. Figures.


----------



## aquariumreef

I want a recording studio in the guest bedroom. -_-


----------



## aquariumreef

In an effort to please both people that like me, I ended up making both of them be indifferent to me, which is worse than anything.


----------



## Headless

BioHazardCustoms said:


> LOL, she decided that she's not so mad at me, because she had some things that she wanted to get done today.


Lucky - I was going to suggest chocolate next.



scareme said:


> I hate insurance companies. I'm sorry if anyone out there works for one, I don't mean to disparage your work. I'm just so frustrated. The house we own in Iowa, and hope to retire to, is a huge three story house sitting on a hill. This last spring there was a hail storm, and every house around ours recieved a new roof. We were told our house did not have any damage, which I found suprising, since it was the largest and tallest. This summer we were told the insurance co. was sending out a man to look at roofs of random houses, and we ended up getting chosen just by luck of the draw. Today we recieved a letter from the insurance co. saying we need to replace the roof by April, or they would drop us. They still say there was no hail damage, just an old roof that needs replacing (the roof is ten years old). They are just looking for reasons to drop a hundred and twenty year old house. I understand insurance co.s are getting hit hard with all these disasters, but come on. When they were raking up profits they took our money. Now we need to come up with $10,000. Guess what hubby and I are giving each other for Christmas?


Scareme - that really sucks. I hope you can find some other insurance. A 10 year old roof shouldn't need replacing unless there is storm damage.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Hey, Zurgh, it's not difficult to take the light bulb out of the check engine light. Then it won't light up anymore.


LOL yup that would certainly stop it.....

We had our work Melbourne Cup luncheon - lots of lovely comments from the staff about how lovely the room looked. Didn't get a photo with all the food and people but one of the staff took a photo when we first finished decorating the staffroom. Certainly brightened it up a bit. Good food and even a glass of champagne for everyone. Not a lot of actual work done for me - by the time we set up, served food, cleaned up and packed up - there went 4 hours.


----------



## Zurgh

Looked like fun, Headless.

AR, don't fall into the 'please everyone' trap. You can't. Be yourself.

Stupid sandman, ya' cheated me out of sleep, again! Went to bed early, but woke up way too early. Tired, but can't go back to sleep... Oh, well, may as well make myself useful...

They say life is what you make it... perhaps I'll endeavor to make mine chocolate filled, with whipped cream & sprinkles. Now, where is that kitchenaid stand mixer...



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Hey, Zurgh, it's not difficult to take the light bulb out of the check engine light. Then it won't light up anymore.


Duct tape could be an even easier fix, but ignoring it might be even easier still... and it may even go away!:googly:


----------



## randomr8

Lord Homicide said:


> Blue moon harvest pumpkin ale ain't bad.
> Americas Original pumpkin ale by buffalo bills brewery ain't bad either.


agree. I kept on finding beers I didn't like any more. Then read this link and am wondering if this is why. beer


----------



## Lord Homicide

RandomR8: I'll check that out a little later. 

Bio: you have my luck dude, start doing something and it rains (or something similarly inconvenient)

Copchick: dont have the water retriever cert but as training being shoved up our ---es, I imagine thats next


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> Copchick: dont have the water retriever cert but as training being shoved up our ---es, I imagine thats next


Actually all of the officers has had the Swift Water Rescue training as a familiarization course. The training I'm going to is voluntary and more into the actual rescue aspect. Yep, it's voluntary. I'm looking forward to it really.

I just recently tried the Samuel Adams Harvest Pumpkin Ale from the variety case. I like it! You can taste the pumpkin and it's a little on the sweeter side I think.

Maybe we should have a thread for "Recommended" or "Beer tasting" thread and everyone will critique a certain beer. Lord H want to head this one up?

Headless - You all did a really nice job with the decorations! It dresses up the workplace for a celebration, so festive!


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy and I stood in line for a half hour to do our civic duty. Longest lines we've had yet to vote. I wonder if more folks are voting or more just came out this morning?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

This is going to be a very stress filled Election. I saw people about to fight in line this morning. Not sure about everyone else, but I'm putting my money on Jack Skellington 2012. Sure, he's dead, but at least he's honest about it.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Maybe we should have a thread for "Recommended" or "Beer tasting" thread and everyone will critique a certain beer. Lord H want to head this one up?


Let me think of a good thread name... I'm sure it'll be "POLARIZING." Hearing that overused word nowadays is almost as bad as nails on a chalkboard. Whatever happened to the good ol' fashioned term controversial?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last night I was thinking I had time to relax now that Halloween has come and gone, then I started thinking about upcoming orchestra rehearsals for a Christmas concert with the Arlington Metropolitan Chorus, plus extra rehearsals in December for my church choir's Christmas Eve service, and I also need to start writing score for a children's musical, and I realized I really DON'T have time to relax right now:googly:


----------



## scareme

It's been a couple of days since we've heard from BoneDancer. Should we send a search party out for him? 
Headless, I think your true calling is a party planner. You do such a great job. I'll never forget your daughter's birthday party. 
I'm so glad that after today we won't be inturupted all day and night with annoying phone calls, and ads on TV. But I will get out and do my civic duty today. I do have to say one of my proudest days when my kids were old enough to vote. We all vote together, then go out to supper to celebrate. It's gotten to be our election day tradition.


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> Last night I was thinking I had time to relax now that Halloween has come and gone, then I started thinking about upcoming orchestra rehearsals for a Christmas concert with the Arlington Metropolitan Chorus, plus extra rehearsals in December for my church choir's Christmas Eve service, and I also need to start writing score for a children's musical, and I realized I really DON'T have time to relax right now:googly:


Roxy, you just made me feel so much better. I had dropped out of my chorus this term because of ongoing 'change of life'/anxiety issues. I was fretting this morning because I sort of missed it, but you reminded me of all the things I didn't get to do because I was always at a rehearsal or concert. Hopefully I'll be back with them next year, but this year I'm enjoying a peaceful Thanksgiving and Christmas time. Not to mention I'm taking my time putting my Halloween things away, instead of tossing them in the shed like a nut! 

Best wishes to you with your rehearsals and concerts, and especially with your score. I'm so jealous! I've written for organ/choir, but I've never attempted a score.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Not to worry Scareme, my cat Frank came in an got me after I had failed to return the first day and set out his supper.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

The wind around here is getting out of control. Sounds like we have a banshee in the attic. While cool, it has precipitated my mad rush to go outside and take apart my entrance at near light speed. I took the whole thing down in just under 3 minutes.


----------



## Pumpkin5

scareme said:


> But I will get out and do my civic duty today. I do have to say one of my proudest days when my kids were old enough to vote. We all vote together, then go out to supper to celebrate. It's gotten to be our election day tradition.


:jol:Good for you Scareme! I am not believing this....three of the grown a$$ men that work for me have never even registered to vote....I am sorry....I just can't even look at them right now:devil:.... I would love to ship them to a country where your opinion means nothing and voting isn't even allowed.... Do you think that would 'fix' them?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Blood's boiling over... I'm out.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I voted today and I am proud of it. I think some people don't vote because they don't want to be on the list of people able to be called for jury duty. I have a few morons I work with that have not voted for that exact reason. 

As I work with unions in the field many are wearing shirts for a candidate. My answer to who I voted for is I voted for a change. That could be one of the slogans of our current potus or for a change in leadership. I let them decide


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll insert a reminder here about political discussions on this forum.

Aside from that, in our state, you can be contacted for jury duty if you have a driver's license. The State knows where you live that way


----------



## Haunted Spider

Reminder noted. I like the idea of the drivers license for jury duty. It would get more people in Ohio out to vote. 

We actually have sun shine today. First time in 2 weeks I have seen it.


----------



## scareme

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Good for you Scareme! I am not believing this....three of the grown a$$ men that work for me have never even registered to vote....I am sorry....I just can't even look at them right now:devil:.... I would love to ship them to a country where your opinion means nothing and voting isn't even allowed.... Do you think that would 'fix' them?


I worked some women who were not registered to vote. One time I recieved a tax rebate and they asked my why they didn't get a rebate too. I told them it's because they weren't registered to vote. They believed me and registered that week. lol Some people.  And like Roxy said, the jury pool around here comes from drivers licence. So far everyone in the family has been called but for me. I'm just patiently waiting my turn.


----------



## MommaMoose

My mother is coming to visit. Don't know exactly when but I do know she is fully intent on coming. It will be great to see her again but we don't exactly get along that great when we are put together for to long. Besides that means I have to get off my duff and clean out the small bedroom. I has been kinda the catch all for the last few months.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've been called twice for jury duty but have yet to actually become a member of a jury. First time I was called, my number was higher than the pool needed, so I didn't have to go. I did find out that, under those circumstances, you can get called again in two years instead of three.

Second time I was called in, I spent most of the the day drinking hot tea and working crossword puzzles in the waiting room until one of the court clerks came out and said all the trials that day were going to be judge only, no jury. We were all thanked for being willing to perform our civic duty, took our little checks, and went home Oh, and we also got to see orientation video presentations on the court system in Maryland.


----------



## scareme

I have heard if your ever do get called for jury duty, bring something to occupy your time because there is a lot of waiting involved. I would be glad to go and serve my time, unless it was Halloween. There's no way I could sit there and do nothing with everything that needs doing at home. I know you can get excused for some hardships. They should also allow for Halloweenship.


----------



## Haunted Spider

If it is Halloween just tell them that you don't think a cop would ever lie. You will be quickly sent home.


----------



## Spooky1

The first time I got called in for Jury duty, I ended up on the jury for a double homicide trial that lasted a week. Guilty!


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> I'll insert a reminder here about political discussions on this forum.


Roxy, thank you for being nice about the reminders. I get a polite tone from them and that is much appreciated.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I take the honey vs vinegar advice seriously

Unrelated comment jol - the second floor of the building across the parking lot from my office has been empty for several months with a "For Rent" sign in the window. Last week as I pulled into the parking lot, I noticed a brightly lit, neon red sign in the end window of the second floor unit. It appears our new business neighbor is a massage parlor. The sign being neon red, I have my doubts as to whether it's one of those therapeutic places.


----------



## debbie5

Spooklights, I had to drop out of Sweet Adelines as it was too much...not the rehearsals, but I never made enough time to listen to the learning CD's to get my part down pat. If I don't know every note (and pull my load with the group) I won't stay. I miss it but enjoy the less hectic 
evenings.

And on a side note, I finally got my massage business up & running! SO excited!! It's in a business park in Maryland...


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> ^I take the honey vs vinegar advice seriously


Is that good or bad?? I'm a simpleton neanderthal - i drag knuckle when I walk.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> And on a side note, I finally got my massage business up & running! SO excited!! It's in a business park in Maryland...


Ahh, so the part about wanting to start a "homemade soup" business was just a clever decoy, was it?:googly:



Lord Homicide said:


> Is that good or bad?? I'm a simpleton neanderthal - i drag knuckle when I walk.


The expression is along the lines of "you can catch more flies with a teaspoon of honey than with a barrel of vinegar", which basically means people respond better to courtesy than crabbiness


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> "you can catch more flies with a teaspoon of honey than with a barrel of vinegar"


Ok, that is what I was thinking except less the measured amounts "You catch more flies with honey than vinegar." Heh. How can one be crabby with a "thanks?"


----------



## debbie5

I can be crabby anytime you need.


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> The expression is along the lines of "you can catch more flies with a teaspoon of honey than with a barrel of vinegar", which basically means people respond better to courtesy than crabbiness


That's not how my mother said it, but she's from the south...


----------



## randomr8

Milk Duds go OK with Sam.


----------



## trishaanne

If I can survive in this house for another week, I KNOW I've earned my place in Heaven!!! HELP ME!!!!!!!


----------



## scareme

The best thing just happened. I voted, which in itself is a really awesome. But when we got up to the table with the volunteers, some of the people were talking about that Halloween house on Youngs. Then one of our neighbors that was there voting, told everyone it was our house. How cool is that. To overhear people talking nice about our haunt.


----------



## Vlad

Yay another major storm here in NJ tomorrow!!! Snow and up to 60 mile an hour gusts. Another million expected to lose power. Lots of people still don't have power restored from the last time. Just got the props all in this evening from the long delayed then cancelled Halloween night. Just ugh.


----------



## scareme

Oh Vlad, here's a big ole hug for you. *o* It seems like when it rains it pours. And I'm not just talking about the weather, I also mean you bad luck. Poor baby.


----------



## Copchick

I just talked to a friend of mine who used to work for me and is now with the county police. He's in the National Guard. He's been deployed to Brooklyn, his old stomping grounds. His family there is fine, just lawn damage. But he said it was unlike anything he's ever seen in Brooklyn. They are so dreading the Noreaster that's supposed to come through. To all of you who are going to get this on top of Sandy last week, be safe!

Oh, by the way, I was called to jury duty one time. After finding out what I do for a living, they didn't want me. Awww!!! Come on! I REALLY wanted to serve. Yes, I absolutely can give a fair judgement based upon all of the facts given. That was 19 years ago and I still haven't gotten a call to come back. Hmmm.


----------



## Gorylovescene

scareme said:


> The best thing just happened. I voted, which in itself is a really awesome. But when we got up to the table with the volunteers, some of the people were talking about that Halloween house on Youngs. Then one of our neighbors that was there voting, told everyone it was our house. How cool is that. To overhear people talking nice about our haunt.


Aww! That's great. What a nice ego boost  It's always good to know that your hard work is appreciated.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Scareme! That's total cool that people are talking about your place!


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> The best thing just happened. I voted, which in itself is a really awesome. But when we got up to the table with the volunteers, some of the people were talking about that Halloween house on Youngs. Then one of our neighbors that was there voting, told everyone it was our house. How cool is that. To overhear people talking nice about our haunt.


That is really cool.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Unreal


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's one for Goblin


----------



## debbie5

I was hanging out with my daughter & the other 4th grade kids at the lunch table today:

Kid: "Hey, Mrs. Debbie...why were you so MEAN when you were at the Halloween dance??"
Me: " Oh, you mean when I was yelling at all of you, calling you all brats & chasing you with my broom? Cuz it was Halloween & I was an old witchy hag! Was I scary?"

Kids (in unison): "YES!"

LOL......


----------



## aquariumreef

Celebrated my sister's birthday with her today, and broke the news to her that she is coming home Thursday!


----------



## aquariumreef

And guess what I found on the porch? A big box of spiritgum/remover, bald cap, and algenite paste stuff for my lifecast!


----------



## debbie5

For all your Christmas, men's lounging pants needs..Hey, Spooky 1!!

Amazon.com: Briefly Stated Men's Scooby Doo You're Just My Type Sleep Pant: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@515IP0TJP2L


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

The average American baffles me...

Sorry, I am disgusted tonight.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Anyone ever seen the movie Idiocracy? Check it out!


----------



## Perk-a-Dan

Are we supposed to talk in code or something? Okay, lemme try:

The Chicken Shack made me happy tonight. I was tickled silly for weeks but now I can be sober without having to pay to go to AA (yes, it costs). I was listening to the See-N-Say and it informed me that my very big Treehouse Club has decided not to throw out our old Bulletin Board. This is good because I don't think we have enough Mint Chocolate Chips in stock to buy a new one. A lot of Club Members however think we should have used all our chips, because a new bulletin board will attract Sea Monkeys. And Sea Monkeys promise they will gave us a ride on their Helicopter. Which would make everyone happy. But Sea Monkeys are often drunk, so how could we trust that they would fly the helicopter right and not drop us into the Volcano of Popcorn Seed Shells. If that happened, we'd have to hop into another Treehouse. Anyway, we let the Chicken Shack decide whether we get a newer, sexier bulletin board that creaks when it's on (they come in electronic too) but smells like your grandparents' attic (which people like). Or keep the older, sleeker one that doesn't squeak but, ironically, has new-car smell that won't go away (and somehow, not all the club members are crazy about). Not everyone's happy about that but, a helicopter ride from sea monkeys who aren't drunk is a fantasy to all but treehousers who the Easter Bunny accidentally gave the biggest baskets of glowsticks to.

However, now cats are allowed to purr with each other and dogs to howl with each other in 2 more rooms within the treehouse than they were allowed to before. Some members thought that wasn't great but they didn't win the Most Pogs contest, so it's not up to them anymore. Which is only fair because not every cat feels the instinct to purr with a dog or dog to howl with a cat. It's nature's way. Also, I heard something about another room being all into allowing members to re-enact the Gettysburg Conflict in there, if they want to and can afford the musket powder. They have to bring their own matches though.

_Idiocracy_? Should be remade... into a horror movie. Sort of like _28 Days Later_ but, with things like going to Wal-Mart and listening to too much Katy Perry turning people into zombies. That, of course, would merely be an allegory. Best idea would be to invent bad music and awful, insulting places to shop and suggest these aren't that far off from the real things. The former in that example was already done by 2002's _Suicide Circle_:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Perk-a-Dan said:


> Idiocracy? Should be remade... into a horror movie


The story of the movie doesn't already scare you (the funny delivery aside)?


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> It's been a couple of days since we've heard from BoneDancer. Should we send a search party out for him?


YESSSSS - free props!!!!!!!!!!



scareme said:


> Headless, I think your true calling is a party planner. You do such a great job. I'll never forget your daughter's birthday party.


Awww thanks Scareme - that's a lovely thing to say - although I think if I had to do that for a living - it would kill me!!!!! Someone said to me on Tuesday "Hey you should be doing events / weddings / etc" OMG can you imagine dealing with Bridezilla's for a living?????? No thank you!



Spooklights said:


> Roxy, you just made me feel so much better. I had dropped out of my chorus this term because of ongoing 'change of life'/anxiety issues. I was fretting this morning because I sort of missed it, but you reminded me of all the things I didn't get to do because I was always at a rehearsal or concert. Hopefully I'll be back with them next year, but this year I'm enjoying a peaceful Thanksgiving and Christmas time. Not to mention I'm taking my time putting my Halloween things away, instead of tossing them in the shed like a nut!
> 
> Best wishes to you with your rehearsals and concerts, and especially with your score. I'm so jealous! I've written for organ/choir, but I've never attempted a score.


We all try to be super human at times. Just doing what you can is enough.



Bone Dancer said:


> Not to worry Scareme, my cat Frank came in an got me after I had failed to return the first day and set out his supper.


Damn........ Sorry everyone - no free props afterall!

Oh WELCOME BACK BD!!!!!



Spiderclimber said:


> I voted today and I am proud of it. I think some people don't vote because they don't want to be on the list of people able to be called for jury duty. I have a few morons I work with that have not voted for that exact reason.


Voting in Australia is compulsory - if we don't vote we get fined.



scareme said:


> The best thing just happened. I voted, which in itself is a really awesome. But when we got up to the table with the volunteers, some of the people were talking about that Halloween house on Youngs. Then one of our neighbors that was there voting, told everyone it was our house. How cool is that. To overhear people talking nice about our haunt.


Now that IS cool! Score for you Scareme. That would just make the whole effort so worthwhile. Well done!



debbie5 said:


> I was hanging out with my daughter & the other 4th grade kids at the lunch table today:
> 
> Kid: "Hey, Mrs. Debbie...why were you so MEAN when you were at the Halloween dance??"
> Me: " Oh, you mean when I was yelling at all of you, calling you all brats & chasing you with my broom? Cuz it was Halloween & I was an old witchy hag! Was I scary?"
> 
> Kids (in unison): "YES!"
> 
> LOL......


ROFLMAO - Score for you too Deb! Well done.

It's going to be a long week - one of my co-workers resigned, another one threatened to resign (not related incidents) and there is a whole bunch of other stuff going on with an ex worker that just makes me shake my head in disgust. How is it that sometimes the bad people come out smelling like roses while the good ones suffer...... Going to be an interesting 12 months I think. Will really miss the girl that is leaving - she is a gorgeous wee thing and I enjoy sharing my office with her. Just hope the next one is as easy to get along with.


----------



## debbie5

Hotmesstrogen.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good Morning everyone. Happy post election day with no ads on tv, radio, facebook, youtube, etc if you are American. I can finally unmute my tv.  can't wait to watch for the digestive issues of Jamie Lee Curtis again.


----------



## autumnghost

Spiderclimber said:


> Good Morning everyone. Happy post election day with no ads on tv, radio, facebook, youtube, etc if you are American. I can finally unmute my tv.  can't wait to watch for the digestive issues of Jamie Lee Curtis again.


You took the words right out of my mind - well, except the digestive thing. I'm ready to get life back to what passes for normal media wise.


----------



## Copchick

^ Ditto! However the radio still has the occasional campaign ad. :googly:


----------



## scareme

Headless said:


> Awww thanks Scareme - that's a lovely thing to say - although I think if I had to do that for a living - it would kill me!!!!! Someone said to me on Tuesday "Hey you should be doing events / weddings / etc" OMG can you imagine dealing with Bridezilla's for a living?????? No thank you!
> 
> I forgot about that side of it. I wish you could just decorate how you wanted and they would just say thank you. But I guess when it's their money thay think they should have a say.  Some people. And Bridezillas? Now that's just plain scary.
> 
> Voting in Australia is compulsory - if we don't vote we get fined.
> 
> Really?
> 
> It's going to be a long week - one of my co-workers resigned, another one threatened to resign (not related incidents) and there is a whole bunch of other stuff going on with an ex worker that just makes me shake my head in disgust. How is it that sometimes the bad people come out smelling like roses while the good ones suffer...... Going to be an interesting 12 months I think. Will really miss the girl that is leaving - she is a gorgeous wee thing and I enjoy sharing my office with her. Just hope the next one is as easy to get along with.


Sorry to hear about the mess at work, and I hope you get a great office mate. It can make your work living hell to have to go in everday and deal with stressful people.

As for me, I'm happy. Cold, but happy.

I'm not sure how my responces got inside the quote frame. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## RoxyBlue

November 7 is Bittersweet Chocolate with Almonds Day. I have a Milky Way from the pile of leftover Halloween candy that I will eat in its place since I don't happen to have any bittersweet chocolate handy.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> For all your Christmas, men's lounging pants needs..Hey, Spooky 1!!
> 
> Amazon.com: Briefly Stated Men's Scooby Doo You're Just My Type Sleep Pant: Clothing


But do they have shark pants! I actually need to find a new pair of shark pants . The old ones have a hole in the knee now.


----------



## Spooklights

Spooky1 said:


> But do they have shark pants! I actually need to find a new pair of sharkl pants . The old ones have a hole in the knee now.


Oh no! Not the shark pants!


----------



## Spooklights

Spiderclimber said:


> Good Morning everyone. Happy post election day with no ads on tv, radio, facebook, youtube, etc if you are American. I can finally unmute my tv.  can't wait to watch for the digestive issues of Jamie Lee Curtis again.


Also, no more recorded phone calls with mudslinging tendencies. Geeze, but I hate those things!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooklights said:


> Oh no! Not the shark pants!


Yes, it will be a sad day indeed when the shark pants have to be retired:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spooky1 said:


> But do they have shark pants! I actually need to find a new pair of sharkl pants . The old ones have a hole in the knee now.


You do not need another pair of shark pants. Wear those until you literally cannot wear them anymore. A hole in the knee does not warrant throwing them out - unless you wear them out in public or to work.


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> Yes, it will be a sad day indeed when the shark pants have to be retired:jol:


RIP Shark Pants


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Lord H, the shark pants do not go to work They may sometimes make it out to the yard, but there's a rule about lounge pants not going beyond the property line, in spite of what Walmartians may think.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, Lord H, the shark pants do not go to work They may sometimes make it out to the yard, but there's a rule about lounge pants not going beyond the property line, in spite of what Walmartians may think.


Good God that is refreshing to know . I assumed y'all had the decency like that but got to wondering when the "hole in the knee" became grounds for tossing. I've got a couple of lounging outfits, so holy you'd think they'd been blessed by Jesus, that I cannot part with. I did make that clear with my fiancee and the compromise was to keep those couple of outfits I have. I replaced half of my man-drobe with decent clothes. I'm happy, she's happy.


----------



## Spooky1

Spooklights said:


> RIP Shark Pants


They're not quite dead yet! I have them put away for special occasions, like photo ops with new props.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*happy sigh* you guys are a breath of fresh air!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Spiderclimber said:


> can't wait to watch for the digestive issues of Jamie Lee Curtis again.


This made me spray coffee all over the room. It never really clicked with me that that's what those commercials were about, until you pointed it out.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Wasn't Jamie Lee Curtis a confirmed hermaphrodite at birth?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> Wasn't Jamie Lee Curtis a confirmed hermaphrodite at birth?


Undetermined, according to Snopes.com:

http://www.snopes.com/movies/actors/jamie.asp


----------



## Bone To Pick

Seems like the real question should be whether Jamie Lee Curtis is stylish enough to own shark pants?


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Undetermined, according to Snopes.com:
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/movies/actors/jamie.asp


I can't believe you looked that up - lol. A folk ring in CA started snopes. I wonder if snopes has snoped itself?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^

I already knew the answer, just wanted to share the link. I have a couple friends that I have to regularly snope because they unthinkingly and frequently forward rumor emails that have been floating around the internet since the dawn of time.

BTP, Jamie Lee could totally do a shark pants look:jol:


----------



## Zurgh

Spooky1, the shark pants could always be converted/recycled into shark shorts...

RoxyB, ya' mean to tell me that there are untrue things on the interwebs?!?! Nooooooo...

I summon forth the powerful visage of ultra mocha chocolate cake, in the name of Delicious! Come forth to begin the Choco-pocalypse of flavor!:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dammit, now I want some chocolate cake!


I think the proper sequence of shark pants recycling is to transition to shark capris before going to shark shorts.


----------



## debbie5

Liars!! Target still has 90% off! I was told last year it had been stopped. YAY!


----------



## debbie5

RoxyBlue said:


> Yes, it will be a sad day indeed when the shark pants have to be retired:jol:


Not to state the obvious, but your shark pants clearly need a shark patch on the knee. http://www.stylinonline.com/panemoshark.html


----------



## debbie5

NEW SHARK PANTS!!

We should do a group buy on these....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nautica-Men...ounge-XL-Blue-858579-/380482290695#vi-content

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MENS-NAUTIC...S-SHARKS-FISH-DOLPHINS-S-M-L-XL-/160857542046

It took me a second to find the sharks in this one.. http://www.target.com/p/nick-and-no...et-shark-camo/-/A-14222168#prodSlot=large_1_5


----------



## Hairazor

RoxyBlue said:


> ^
> 
> I already knew the answer, just wanted to share the link. I have a couple friends that I have to regularly snope because they unthinkingly and frequently forward rumor emails that have been floating around the internet since the dawn of time.
> 
> :jol:


I am forever sending the Snopes site to people who send me outrageous claims that also say pass this to everyone you know, but they must prefer the garbage because it keeps on coming!!


----------



## Zurgh

Roxy, you and Spooky1 are welcome to stroll on by and have a slice, but only if Spooky wears the shark capris... of course the recipe came from the Betty Crocker of the ancient Mayans, Xolchitechtonoth, so it's got to be good, if a little on the spicy side...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Did anyone else want to write in Palpatine/Vader on their ballots yesterday, just to be able to say that they were voting for a known evil with a proven agenda of galactic destruction and enslavement?


----------



## randomr8

Hey my fellow scroungers. Went around back of the strip mall where the local Spirit store was. found a headless one of these with the wrong power supply. Runs. woot! Can always add a head.

creepy crawler

Must be discontinued only link I found is on ebay.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> ^
> 
> I already knew the answer, just wanted to share the link. I have a couple friends that I have to regularly snope because they unthinkingly and frequently forward rumor emails that have been floating around the internet since the dawn of time.


This was the latest one we received from a friend that thought was real. I had to send them a Snopes link that said it was from a commercial. Who can't see this is fake?


----------



## aquariumreef

Spooky1 said:


> This was the latest one we received from a friend that thought was real. I had to send them a Snopes link that said it was from a commercial. Who can't see this is fake?
> 
> Guy eaten by killer whale on the shore - YouTube


No, that's tots real, I saw it on the internet once, so I know it's true. :googly:

I got my music teacher to play some bits from my Piano Concerto today on her grand piano. It sounds like 1000000000000x times better there! I can;t imagine a better than hearing something you created out loud!


----------



## aquariumreef

Annnnd I found a pm in my inbox on another forum from a moderator saying I have to change my photography style or I'll get banned. Again. -_-


----------



## Copchick

@ Spooky1 - WHAT??!! That's not real? That was on my list of how to do away with the lawn guy if he oversprays onto my property and kills my plants again. Now I need to go to plan B.


----------



## debbie5

Saw this on FaceBook today:

"Got all my Christmas shopping done today. Hope everyone likes Halloween costumes!" 

LOL!


----------



## Headless

Well I've looked at the photos but I still have no idea what Shark Pants are..... LOL

I was just thinking of the wealth of information within this particular thread - so many pieces of advice, interesting quips and life altering moments. But with almost 3600 pages I doubt anyone will be reading through them anytime soon!

It is the same here when there is an election - everyone is glad to see it over with. The advertising drives me crazy too.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have my cave system designed on paper. Not I just have to build, sculpt, and paint it. Too bad it's dark outside right now.


----------



## aquariumreef

Things never are as bad as they seem, and what once seemed impossible can happen in the future.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, I now have a new car payment. Was nice not having one!


----------



## debbie5

Ohhhhhhow do we explain the culture of Shark Pants to her?? 
They are more than just pants...they are....


a way of being.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Copchick said:


> @ Spooky1 - WHAT??!! That's not real? That was on my list of how to do away with the lawn guy if he oversprays onto my property and kills my plants again. Now I need to go to plan B.


You need a Land Shark for that



Headless said:


> Well I've looked at the photos but I still have no idea what Shark Pants are..... LOL


A picture so you shall be enlightened:googly:

DSCF2311 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## randomr8

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Well, I now have a new car payment. Was nice not having one!


Yeah. But ya probably don't have to worry about what that new sound the car is making like I do anymore.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Did anyone else want to write in Palpatine/Vader on their ballots yesterday, just to be able to say that they were voting for a known evil with a proven agenda of galactic destruction and enslavement?


They were on it under their Earth aliases. There should be plenty of work in store for Americans in the near future to rebuild the Deathstar.


----------



## scareme

You just keep pick, pick, picking, and then you wonder why I slap you. 

FE, do we get to see a picture of the new beast.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spook, those are great... looks comfy. However, if that is what Death looks like, can't wait to meet you - lol.


----------



## debbie5

scareme said:


> You just keep pick, pick, picking, and then you wonder why I slap you.
> 
> FE, do we get to see a picture of the new beast.


Wait...who are you gonna slap?? can I watch??


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Gotta clean a couple of fog machines today. Other than that, this is a relaxation type of day.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol ... shark pants... I want some!

Took me almost 3 months to pick one out, I will be picking it up this evening.
Pictures, really???


----------



## debbie5

Watching "Capitan Blood" and being totally lazy & useless...


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> FE, do we get to see a picture of the new beast.





Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Took me almost 3 months to pick one out, I will be picking it up this evening.
> Pictures, really???


Yes, really Here ya go, Scareme:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Now that is a NICE ride! hahahaha


----------



## MommaMoose

So, why is it you come up with the best ideas and easier ways of doing something just as you are about to fall asleep then when you get up in the morning you either 1) can't for the life of you remember everything you thought up that night or 2) your feel to darn lazy to do what you came up with? Came up with a wonderful idea for my cemetery for next year and now I just don't have the energy to do any of it.


----------



## Headless

OK - so they are pants with sharks on them. The ones I saw in the pictures didn't even resemble sharks - however - I still don't get it.......


----------



## PirateLady

Here's my new car.... Got it the end of September. We went to Tennessee the next week to see my son and while we were parked in the parking garage someone backed into it and I have several scratches <some pretty deep> on the rear bumper. Such is my luck,,,but I am glad I have an SUV now because my other car did not do so well in the snow .

BTW...My son Danny is doing well. He as progressed to walking with a cane most of the time. His broken foot is giving him alot of trouble but it just has to heal. His hand is doing well. The surgeon said he is healing very well and his leg is coming right along.. He goes back next week to have the cast taken off and see how his hand is doing. Right now he doesn't have much movement in his hand but hopefully with some therapy he can get the movement back. He won't go back to work until the first of the year or probably drive again. Please keep him in your prayers for his recovery and his financial worries. Thanks again for all the thoughts and prayers. It has meant alot.


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> You need a Land Shark for that
> 
> A picture so you shall be enlightened:googly:
> 
> DSCF2311 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


:jol:That just explains soooooo much! Thank you...Now...I understand.....I won't even tell you what I thought "Shark Pants" meant....


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Wait...who are you gonna slap?? can I watch??


It seems like everytime I have mental sore, people keep poking it, to see how much I can take before I blow up. But I was afraid if I said "poke, poke, ..." on here, some people would get the wrong idea. I don't know what ever would give me that idea.



debbie5 said:


> Watching "Capitan Blood" and being totally lazy & useless...


I'm watching that too, small world. I was just thinking how naughty Errol Flynn was in real life.



RoxyBlue said:


> Yes, really Here ya go, Scareme:


Cool ride FE! Are you going to take us all for a ride?

Yea! The stuff I ordered from Grandin Road just arrived, so I have a chance to hide it before hubby gets home.


----------



## Headless

PL I hope your son makes a full recovery. One step at a time. Its so much harder when the situation puts financial stress on you as well. Sending healing thoughts his way.

Well I suppose I should get ready for work. Can you hear my enthusiasm???????? No neither can I.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless said:


> OK - so they are pants with sharks on them. The ones I saw in the pictures didn't even resemble sharks - however - I still don't get it.......


A little history - When Spooky1 made the reaper scythe a couple years ago, he asked me to take a picture of him posing with it so folks could get an idea of its height (he's 6 feet tall). At the time, he was wearing his favorite pair of shark-decorated lounge pants. I asked if he were sure he wanted me to take the shot since it was going to be posted on this forum, and we all know the sense of humor people have here*:jol: He said sure, so I did, and he posted it in the prop thread. The pants have gotten more attention than the scythe, so Spooky1 adopted the custom title of Lord of the Shark Pants

* As in Jeff's (Frighteners Entertainment) custom title of Inside Out Shark Pants:googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ Yeah, I almost didn't even see the scythe


----------



## dead hawk

though this halloween didn't go so well the next one will be more productive that means more props, and personally My favorite media (paper mache) will be in more use as props I built out of mache lasted even in the rain and winds of superstorm sandy


----------



## Copchick

I found a wonderful place today. It's a little candy store that makes it's candy inhouse. Guess what I discovered that they make? Yep, chocolate covered BACON!!! I tried it for the first time and oh my Lord, is it delicious! I think I died and went to heaven.


----------



## randomr8

When the shark pants thread started I was thinking down this road.

http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&sa=X&tbo=d&biw=1107&bih=754&tbm=isch&tbnid=GOrHXEiy1AtCDM:&imgrefurl=http://www.quora.com/What-are-sharkskin-suits-made-out-of&docid=BefV-vvXfElWgM&imgurl=http://qph.cf.quoracdn.net/main-qimg-bb3398856a40039f42f89b04636bac0e&w=485&h=295&ei=Q1mcUNujOKSJ0QGwjIAg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=4&vpy=164&dur=154&hovh=175&hovw=287&tx=154&ty=79&sig=115349862079559103293&page=1&tbnh=144&tbnw=237&start=0&ndsp=29&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:74


----------



## randomr8

Copchick said:


> I found a wonderful place today. It's a little candy store that makes it's candy inhouse. Guess what I discovered that they make? Yep, chocolate covered BACON!!! I tried it for the first time and oh my Lord, is it delicious! I think I died and went to heaven.


Add a deep fried Twinkie or Snickers.

On another note when we use to do scout camping I would make maple sausage and fry up Krispy Kreme glazed donuts in the grease - that was goooood camp'n


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Copchick said:


> I found a wonderful place today. It's a little candy store that makes it's candy inhouse. Guess what I discovered that they make? Yep, chocolate covered BACON!!! I tried it for the first time and oh my Lord, is it delicious! I think I died and went to heaven.


I know what I'm making for breakfast this weekend. Sounds amazing!


----------



## debbie5

My family is putting up CHRISTMAS DECORATIONS! Arrggh..........
my teen just said, "You torture us with Halloween, we can torture you with Christmas..."

Well, she has a point there....


----------



## debbie5

Copchick said:


> I found a wonderful place today. It's a little candy store that makes it's candy inhouse. Guess what I discovered that they make? Yep, chocolate covered BACON!!! I tried it for the first time and oh my Lord, is it delicious! I think I died and went to heaven.


I just had dark chocolate with raspberry Pop Rocks in it yesterday... it was crackalicious!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hey guys, I know its been a while since I've been on here, but this deserved telling.

Most of you know I have a brother going through basic training. I got a letter from him today and what I read kinda pissed me off a little bit

It reads:

_I hope the night (Halloween) was a great success for you and that you had some fun. I had a trick and then later got a treat. Our Drill Sergeants ate all the candy that was sent to us and then put us through a 'smoking session' which was basically like the first 3 weeks of basic. Push up's for hours and sit ups and running. But after about two hours of that, we got our treat. We got to watch 'Act of Valor' and then go to bed early. So that was nice."_

I'm sorry, but that pisses me off. Know we know why I would never make it in any of the branches of the millitary!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Hey guys, I know its been a while since I've been on here, but this deserved telling.
> 
> Most of you know I have a brother going through basic training. I got a letter from him today and what I read kinda pissed me off a little bit
> 
> It reads:
> 
> _I hope the night (Halloween) was a great success for you and that you had some fun. I had a trick and then later got a treat. Our Drill Sergeants ate all the candy that was sent to us and then put us through a 'smoking session' which was basically like the first 3 weeks of basic. Push up's for hours and sit ups and running. But after about two hours of that, we got our treat. We got to watch 'Act of Valor' and then go to bed early. So that was nice."_
> 
> I'm sorry, but that pisses me off. Know we know why I would never make it in any of the branches of the millitary!


That gives me warm fuzzy feelings in remembrance of my time in Basic Training. I went through Halloween, as well. But I was smart enough to ask my family not to send me any candy. Basic Training is truthfully the hardest part of being in the military. They break you down psychologically, then rebuild you into a stronger person, mentally. After they finish, though, life is a lot easier. Especially if he is active duty.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching the remake of "Godzilla". That is one cool-looking lizard.


----------



## aquariumreef

Finished the arrangement for the Glee club, delivering it tomarrow. 

Once I finish my Rhapsody I swear I'll start on the musicale. I promise.


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Watching the remake of "Godzilla". That is one cool-looking lizard.


I haven't seen that in a long time Roxy. It is a much better remake then most of them are. There are many great parts during the film too. One where the guy wants to look American, so he talks like Elvis and chews gum with his mouth open. 
I will have to go rent that one again.


----------



## aquariumreef

Sister is home and everyone is happy! 

I have a Jazz Fest thing on Saturday from 9:00 am to 9:00 pm. 2 workshops, adjudications, and a concert at the end of the night. 

Also, I'm going the doctor soon because I might have cystitis.


----------



## Headless

Ahhhhh Friday night, glass of wine - come - snuggle up my friends.......


----------



## scareme

Good morning everyone! The world looks different when you wake up at this time of day. I'll have to try it more often. I've got the laundry going and I'm cleaning the house. Hubby is taking off at noon today and we are going to a cabin at a state park for the weekend. Not the lake house, but a real mini vacation. Yea! I might be out of pocket for a few days. I don't think I've gone more that two days without posting in a long time. 

DA, I know basic training seems cruel, but really what they are doing is a favor for your brother. They are teaching discipline, and that may later save his life. You'll be proud of him when you next see him. He'll be a member of a group that the country looks up to, and depends upon. Tell you brother that some of your Hauntforum buddies are praying for him.


----------



## debbie5

Decided to use the market's free shopper service..it will be interesting to see how this works out.
Had a long chat with hubby about my un-enthusiasm for housework & how I really need him to "man the ship" and get us all to work at the same time. I cannot do it alone nor will I run a flophouse without everyone pulling their load. We all worked for about an hour putting away the last of the Ween crap and picking up. Yay! I'm a happy momma who does not feel like a sucker any more.  I have no problems doing 99% of the work & organizing everything...but they still need to do their 1%.


----------



## Zurgh

debbie5 said:


> My family is putting up CHRISTMAS DECORATIONS! Arrggh..........
> my teen just said, "You torture us with Halloween, we can torture you with Christmas..."
> 
> Well, she has a point there....


Sorry, but the Christmas topic is forbidden in the Zurgh household until after Thanksgiving... we get bombarded [with x-mas] earlier and earlier every year (like, now, PRE-Halloween...) Got no Hate for Christmas, just the Extreme rampant commercialism forced down me' gullet from every angle...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yup, nice ride, me likey!


----------



## MommaMoose

Zurgh, I am right there with you about the loathing of the " Extreme rampant commercialism forced down me' gullet from every angle". That is why no Christmas decorations go up in our house until Dec 1. That and the fact that I can't stand artificial happiness for that long.


----------



## randomr8

Favorite FB pic post from last year.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

BioHazardCustoms said:


> That gives me warm fuzzy feelings in remembrance of my time in Basic Training. I went through Halloween, as well. But I was smart enough to ask my family not to send me any candy. Basic Training is truthfully the hardest part of being in the military. They break you down psychologically, then rebuild you into a stronger person, mentally. After they finish, though, life is a lot easier. Especially if he is active duty.


I'm pretty sure that he'll be active duty. He's a Private 2nd class. Infantry. I also know that he's a gunny now. I'm scared to think of where they're sending him...but he's in God's hands now. All I can do is pray for him and keep sending him letters and pictures.



scareme said:


> DA, I know basic training seems cruel, but really what they are doing is a favor for your brother. They are teaching discipline, and that may later save his life. You'll be proud of him when you next see him. He'll be a member of a group that the country looks up to, and depends upon. Tell you brother that some of your Hauntforum buddies are praying for him.


I will, I'll be writing him in a bit.

And yeah, I know they are...but the Haunter in me doesn't like it. Still, it makes me glad I didn't send him any candy. I'll just be waiting when he comes home for Christmas with some candy to make it up to him.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dark Angel 27 said:


> I'm pretty sure that he'll be active duty. He's a Private 2nd class. Infantry. I also know that he's a gunny now. I'm scared to think of where they're sending him...but he's in God's hands now. All I can do is pray for him and keep sending him letters and pictures.


When you see him next: please look him dead in the eye, shake his hand firmly for me and tell him Cory (or call me a forum person) says thank you for your service.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I just got my 90% off Mehron Coagulated Blood gel in the mail. Guess who's going to try doing a trauma makeup tonight?


----------



## Copchick

scareme said:


> I know basic training seems cruel, but really what they are doing is a favor for your brother. They are teaching discipline, and that may later save his life. You'll be proud of him when you next see him. He'll be a member of a group that the country looks up to, and depends upon.


Scarme - I think you've hit the nail on the head. I just didn't know how to articulate it. Glad you did.

DA - It's for his own good. Many soldiers on the forum, their families and loved ones will tell you so. Support him all you can and keep a positive front around him. He'll need your support. You all will be in my thoughts. 

Randomr8 - I love that sign! Yay Nordstrom's!

BioHC - I'd volunteer if I lived closer! Have fun with it!


----------



## Copchick

On Wednesday when I got home from work I saw that there were two packages delivered. One was from the USPS and the other delivered from UPS. I turned away from the packages and began to realize that I hadn't turned off my jumping spider that was out in the front yard next to the walkway. Uh oh! 

So today, I was taking apart the archway and my mail carrier stopped. He got out of the truck and asked me if I still had the spider out. I had to keep from laughing and I asked him if it got him and he said "yes". Lol!!! He said it scared the crap out of him! I apologized and told him that I had forgotten to turn it off. But inside I was thinking "Awesome!" He did laugh about it, and said he was going to ask the UPS guy if it got him too. The scares keep on a comin'.  I can't stop giggling!

Note to self: Next year, get a motion activated camera to capture the surprised delivery men coming to the house.


----------



## goneferal

Lord Homicide said:


> When you see him next: please look him dead in the eye, shake his hand firmly for me and tell him Cory (or call me a forum person) says thank you for your service.


Do the same for me! You may have a long list of names to insert there.


----------



## goneferal

Evidently, today was the second hardest day I had on the job. This doesn't count the first hardest day that has long been discounted. That was my second day on the job when I almost made myself pass out The next first hardest day after that is still in the ranking. The reason I can't tell these stories is because they are the actual real worst days of someone else's lives. 

The first was notifying a woman my age that her husband was gone. The father of her three children. It was the day before Christmas. I spent the evening with that family. Today was really bad because the anger part of grief had kicked in for the person. It was all aimed at me. Yes, I've just realized I might need a little counseling to get through this. Why do I love my job so much?

Stupid rant time-This time of year always gets me too. Veterans day sales on TV advertise savings to Vets, Police, Fire, EMS, Rescue Volunteers, the kitchen sink, but my kind are always ignored even though we are the ones that will come and treat any of those people with the deepest respect and dignity.-Stupid rant done.


----------



## Hairazor

Thank you for your services Goneferal!


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, a camera, you naughty girl, I like the way you think!


----------



## goneferal

Hairazor said:


> Thank you for your services Goneferal!


Thanks. Just a bad day on the job.


----------



## Draik41895

I broke me arm! its just make-up, but it looks pretty neat. I was learning about fractures in My Human Anatomy class and I thought "I could do that"

so I did. But its my left arm, and im left handed, so typing sucks. Ill post a pic, uh, sometime


----------



## aquariumreef

I can't wait until Christmas, I want to see Les Mis nooooooow.


----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> Note to self: Next year, get a motion activated camera to capture the surprised delivery men coming to the house.


LOL Tina you are such a woman after my own heart!!!!!



goneferal said:


> Evidently, today was the second hardest day I had on the job.


I can't imagine how difficult the scenario you posted would have been. I'm sorry you had to add to your list. Experiences like that must stay with you for life. That would be tough. A big hug from me Goneferal. I have no doubt you have brought great comfort though.

It's been a tough week here. My dearest old doggie Hogan has been unwell and to be honest on Tuesday I seriously doubted I would wake up Wednesday morning and see him still breathing. I've worked closely with our local vet to resolve the issues as well as taken him to a doggie chiropractor to see if that helps as well. He is coming up 13 and does have a developing heart issue. I'm a realist and know he won't be with us forever. But he's a special kid and it breaks my heart to even contemplate life without him. So for now he has improved and we'll take one day at a time and cherish every one of them that we get to share with him.


----------



## Headless

Oh and today was a fairly productive day. I've managed to almost get the footage that worked off the CCTV cameras and came up with a design for next year's invitation....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

It is time for me to go to bed.


----------



## Headless

Good night Bio.


----------



## Copchick

@ GoneFeral - It took me six years to seek counseling to deal with certain job related traumas, horrors and grief as a result. Get the counseling. It helped me in just talking about it and getting an understanding of certain things. Friends and family are limited in what they can do. While I only see your job related things sporatically, you see this each day. I don't think I could do your job GF. You have an important job. Thanks for what you do! If we lived closer I'd says let's go for a drink or get a cup of coffee. Hug to you!

@ Headless - Sorry to hear about Hogan. Pets are such a treasure and a part of the family. Enjoy your time with your furry little guy. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## debbie5

Is it Halloween yet??

Hey, we never talked about our annual Halloween Blues Support Group. How is everyone doing?? For some reason, I don't have the blues this year....maybe cuz it was so hectic or because I had time to semi-properly pack up my stuff and say "goodbye" before I put it in storage.


----------



## debbie5

Hahahhahaaaa! I just noticed the top of the page!

"If the Mayans are wrong..."


----------



## randomr8

I feel very fortunate to have this haunters family. It soothes the crazed monkey that I have for a brain.



goneferal said:


> Evidently, today was the second hardest day I had on the job. This doesn't count the first hardest day that has long been discounted. That was my second day on the job when I almost made myself pass out The next first hardest day after that is still in the ranking. The reason I can't tell these stories is because they are the actual real worst days of someone else's lives.
> 
> The first was notifying a woman my age that her husband was gone. The father of her three children. It was the day before Christmas. I spent the evening with that family. Today was really bad because the anger part of grief had kicked in for the person. It was all aimed at me. Yes, I've just realized I might need a little counseling to get through this. Why do I love my job so much?


GF
Please, make sure you take care of YOU so you can continue your good work.



Copchick said:


> On Wednesday when I got home from work I saw that there were two packages delivered. One was from the USPS and the other delivered from UPS. I turned away from the packages and began to realize that I hadn't turned off my jumping spider that was out in the front yard next to the walkway. Uh oh!
> 
> So today, I was taking apart the archway and my mail carrier stopped. He got out of the truck and asked me if I still had the spider out. I had to keep from laughing and I asked him if it got him and he said "yes". Lol!!! He said it scared the crap out of him! I apologized and told him that I had forgotten to turn it off. But inside I was thinking "Awesome!" He did laugh about it, and said he was going to ask the UPS guy if it got him too. The scares keep on a comin'.  I can't stop giggling!
> 
> Note to self: Next year, get a motion activated camera to capture the surprised delivery men coming to the house.


CC
That is a great idea. That accidental leaving on of props may get to be a habit!



debbie5 said:


> Is it Halloween yet??
> 
> Hey, we never talked about our annual Halloween Blues Support Group. How is everyone doing?? For some reason, I don't have the blues this year....maybe cuz it was so hectic or because I had time to semi-properly pack up my stuff and say "goodbye" before I put it in storage.


Deb
I'm usually done with it but I'm already trying to hack up the props I got on sale this year. Seems like it passed me by as well.


----------



## Zurgh

GoneFeral, Copchick, BioHazardCustoms, Veterans (active service and family, too), many others here serving the community and Country... and even stay at home moms/dads struggling to keep there family's on the right path...I personally thank you for your service. Many of your jobs are hard, under appreciated, and seemingly thankless, dealing with some of the worst parts humanity... my hat is off to you, a big virtual hug or handshake and another Thank you for your work.


----------



## debbie5

I was supposed to go work on a paper mache dragon on Tuesday that the Girl Scout Council is putting together. (They are quickly throwing together a float for our city's holiday parade this week). Well, the organizer never called to tell me what time he wanted me to show. So I took time out of my schedule for nothing. I called him & he never called back, either. Now he's on the phone, asking me to come down & work on it, as the dragon looks like a duck...umm...I'm just sitting here in my house, sipping the delicious cup of fresh, hot apathy you poured for me when you didn't call.....

EDIT: OK..so I went down there only to find the lead guy is totally ignoring Stolloween's building techniques....(sigh). The thing is just gonna collapse on itself..its all chicken wire..no internal support at all. So I left.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I need to start going to bed earlier. I did not sleep for crap last night.


----------



## randomr8

Finally got all my fencing put away.


----------



## Draik41895

Hows that for a compound fracture?!










I wonder if I could get extra credit for this...


----------



## Evil Queen

Ow!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

EWWWW.

Also, great job! What's the bone made out of? :googly:

Also, I have experienced a pounding headache, and I have Jazz Fest all day.


----------



## Hairazor

Draik, that is awsss! Even have bruising around it! Nice detail!


----------



## randomr8

Nice bruising Draik!


----------



## Headless

Perfectly disgusting Draik!

Debbie - I think walking away is totally appropriate under the circumstances. 

Dog bathing on the agenda for me today. And I really do need to start packing some Halloween stuff away in the shed before the mice start to take over!


----------



## goneferal

A good nights rest made a huger difference. I feel much better today and thank you all for the support. Most days I can handle, but yesterday sucked. You all are the best.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Just drove past a gated community near my sister-in-law's house. They already had the entire entryway, tree-lined main avenue and all the landscaping along the bordering main road loaded up and lit with lights, garland, wreaths, ribbons and bulbs—and I mean blocks and blocks of it! To echo some of the sentiment I read around here; I really miss Thanksgiving...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Well having to pick over Christmas decorations to get to the Halloween stuff mid October really irritated me....
That being said I am putting up my indoor stuff starting tomorrow. I can't help it, with my work schedule if I don't do it now it won't get up by Christmas.
Go ahead.....boo me.....boo...boo...boo.....
Hearts and ribbons guys..,.,


----------



## goneferal

We'll probably put up our lights this weekend. We don't do a tree or anything, but since it is so dark out this time of year, the lights make it cheery.


----------



## debbie5

Homemade chicken soup.
NOM.


----------



## Draik41895

aquariumreef said:


> EWWWW.
> 
> Also, great job! What's the bone made out of? :googly:


thanks guys, and it's a toilet paper tube, rolled and cut to the right size, taped and then covered in latex. I stuffed it with cotton too.

Now to post it all over facebook


----------



## debbie5

No one is shatting.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i would hope not! But i am open to CHATTING however! :lolkin:

As for Christmas lights. We do put up stuff, but not until after Santa Clause (mental hiss at the stupid elf) comes to Macy's. Doesn't' everyone else do that? And yes, after the Mall Santa hit on me, *hisses at him again* and tried to talk me into sitting on his lap, after hours I will add...ugh. I don't even put up any ornaments resembling him.

Sorry Guys, I had to rant and get it out of my system. 

yeah, no decorations until the day after Thanksgiving.


----------



## MommaMoose

Waiting for the house down the road to start putting up their 4 indoor Christmas trees. Yes I sad 4. They have one in each of the 2 big windows on the main floor and in 2 windows upstairs. I keep wondering why 1 is not enough.
So finally got to see some Hockey tonight. Was an Alumni game so the whole thing was staged but man it was great to get back to a rink and watch the boys play. Kinda let off some pent up frustration. Hate to say it but hockey can sometimes be better than chocolate.


----------



## aquariumreef

Lots of fun today! Heard some great stuff (Hide and Seek by someone I cannot remember, was fantastic) and there were soooo many good looking guys.


----------



## goneferal

MommaMoose said:


> Waiting for the house down the road to start putting up their 4 indoor Christmas trees. Yes I sad 4. They have one in each of the 2 big windows on the main floor and in 2 windows upstairs. I keep wondering why 1 is not enough.
> So finally got to see some Hockey tonight. Was an Alumni game so the whole thing was staged but man it was great to get back to a rink and watch the boys play. Kinda let off some pent up frustration. Hate to say it but hockey can sometimes be better than chocolate.


Sounds like you live near my cousin


----------



## aquariumreef

And the SNL tonight was hosted by Anne Hathaway!


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ Ann Hathaway is hot


----------



## aquariumreef

^No, you mean she is a great singer and Les Mis is going to be amazing caus she's in it.


----------



## aquariumreef

Also, I have a nickname as of today apparently. People started calling me Sensual Sean.


----------



## Lord Homicide

No. I mean she's hot as in good looking. Definitely hot on the side of classy


----------



## Lord Homicide

Got a brisket on the smoker, it's a bit nippy out, girl and dog are cozy on the couch... Feels as fall as it can be here


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My neighbor's dog bit me when i tried to catch him and put him back in his yard. Let's just say it is not comfortable to sit down at the moment. Glad i know he has had his rabies shot. I honestly don't think that he meant to hurt me though. He was wagging and jumping around until I tried to grab him. Then he dodged and nipped me.


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue

Gorgeous day today and I'm inside watching a Firefly marathon.


----------



## Spooky1

It's a beautiful day, I think I'll go buy a snow blower.


----------



## debbie5

2 pm..I'm still in my flannel nightgown...cuz I'm sexy like that.


----------



## debbie5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> My neighbor's dog bit me when i tried to catch him and put him back in his yard. Let's just say it is not comfortable to sit down at the moment. Glad i know he has had his rabies shot. I honestly don't think that he meant to hurt me though. He was wagging and jumping around until I tried to grab him. Then he dodged and nipped me.


ah-Hahahahhahaaaaa!! I thought that only happened in cartoons!


----------



## aquariumreef

It's Sunday Sunday gotta get down on Sunday!


----------



## debbie5

I just ate enough scalloped potato with ham for about 2 people...


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

roxyblue said:


> gorgeous day today and i'm inside watching a firefly marathon.


love that show!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nice enough to open a window.


----------



## scareme

Spent the weekend at a cabin at a state lake. The kids and their SO were there too. Everyone had a great time with a lot of drinking and not to much fighting. It was warm enough for short sleeves while horseback riding and golf, without getting hot. And beautiful fall colors. Then at around 9:00 this morning a cold front came through. It was so wierd. We had been out walking and had just gotten in the cabin and sat down with some coffee, when a gust blew through that caused the cabin to start creaking. The wind was full of dust and leaves so it was a grey color, and the temp dropped by 30 degrees. Followed by a cold driving rain. It was so strange to have the weather change so much within three minutes. The kids came out of the beadroom wondering if a tornado had hit, as the windows shaking had woke them up. Glad it was the end of our week end anyway We did have a nice surprise, since it was Veterans week end military recieved 25% off. Came home with an extra $70. Hope everyone else had a great week end too. Other than Bio taking it on the bottom. I'm sorry but I have to think the dog washed out his mouth with mouth wash once he got home.


----------



## Copchick

scareme said:


> Other than Bio taking it on the bottom. I'm sorry but I have to think the dog washed out his mouth with mouth wash once he got home.


Ha, ha!! Glad you had a great weekend Scareme!


----------



## scareme

goneferal said:


> A good nights rest made a huger difference. I feel much better today and thank you all for the support. Most days I can handle, but yesterday sucked. You all are the best.


Big hugs to you feral, and thank you for all you do. You do a job a thousand people couldn't do, and you do it quitely and with strength. I had a job, like so many other people, in that just another day on the job to us, was the worst day of someone's life. And some days I would think, if there is a God, prove it by showing me one day with no new tumors or cancer in any babies today. And I'd get angry, and cry. But you know in your heart, that you're not helping anyone that way. And that is why we are there. To help. Because they need us. Because we can help. Because you do help. Because there are a thousand people who can't do what you do. You are there when they need you. You will be there if I need you. And I thank you.


----------



## randomr8

Lord Homicide said:


> Got a brisket on the smoker, it's a bit nippy out, girl and dog are cozy on the couch... Feels as fall as it can be here


How many hours your run that?


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> Gorgeous day today and I'm inside watching a Firefly marathon.


yup!


----------



## scareme

OK, I'm as shallow as the next person, but Michelle Duggar's haircut has been in the top 5 of Yahoo trending for three days now? Really?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pot of beef barley soup is simmering on the stove and making the house smell like good food.


----------



## debbie5

scareme said:


> OK, I'm as shallow as the next person, but Michelle Duggar's haircut has been in the top 5 of Yahoo trending for three days now? Really?


WOW! She looks great (sorry, but I love her....). Looks like she lost weight, too.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> WOW! She looks great (sorry, but I love her....). Looks like she lost weight, too.


OK, I had to check it out too. Hey, I said I'm shallow. lol


----------



## goneferal

*Thanks*



scareme said:


> Big hugs to you feral, and thank you for all you do. You do a job a thousand people couldn't do, and you do it quitely and with strength. I had a job, like so many other people, in that just another day on the job to us, was the worst day of someone's life. And some days I would think, if there is a God, prove it by showing me one day with no new tumors or cancer in any babies today. And I'd get angry, and cry. But you know in your heart, that you're not helping anyone that way. And that is why we are there. To help. Because they need us. Because we can help. Because you do help. Because there are a thousand people who can't do what you do. You are there when they need you. You will be there if I need you. And I thank you.


You worded that perfectly. Its something I feel when working with most people. But some don't realize what I need to do and give me flack that just breaks my heart. Luckily, it has only happened a couple of times.


----------



## goneferal

scareme said:


> OK, I'm as shallow as the next person, but Michelle Duggar's haircut has been in the top 5 of Yahoo trending for three days now? Really?


That's why I don't Yahoo anymore


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LOL, scareme. I hope he did. I drink so many energy drinks that he otherwise might have died from the poison


----------



## Copchick

scareme said:


> Big hugs to you feral, and thank you for all you do. You do a job a thousand people couldn't do, and you do it quitely and with strength. I had a job, like so many other people, in that just another day on the job to us, was the worst day of someone's life. And some days I would think, if there is a God, prove it by showing me one day with no new tumors or cancer in any babies today. And I'd get angry, and cry. But you know in your heart, that you're not helping anyone that way. And that is why we are there. To help. Because they need us. Because we can help. Because you do help. Because there are a thousand people who can't do what you do. You are there when they need you. You will be there if I need you. And I thank you.


Scareme, you are truly special!


----------



## aquariumreef

If my dad offers to do a lifecast for you, don't let him! He wasted $30 in supplies because he thought he knew what he was doing, and made me sit for 3 hours covered in algenite and powder plaster (thought he didn't have to use the rolls, the powder was for filling the mold -_-) and then made me clean up the mess.

Also, I got a chunk in my hair. <_<


----------



## aquariumreef

Also, apparently I'm not trust-able enough to know what pills I need to sleep. I NEED THOSE OTHERWISE I WILL BE UP ALL NIGHT AGAIN. -_-


----------



## aquariumreef

And more, I found out there *is* a NATS competition thing here, and I'm going to try and do it this year.


----------



## Headless

OMG - why is it that some people just can't help themselves but be stoooopid! Honestly - today was one of those days that just left me shaking my head. What else can you do.

So tired tonight I doubt I will make it past 9 pm. I did have a lovely lunch with my daughter today so that was nice. But I guess the rest of the day has really taken it out of me.


----------



## debbie5

Good morning!

When is my nap?


----------



## Lord Homicide

goneferal said:


> A good nights rest made a huger difference. I feel much better today and thank you all for the support. Most days I can handle, but yesterday sucked. You all are the best.


GF, what is it that you do exactly? Collect them or receive them?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sitting here watching "Pillow Talk" - a Doris Day/Rock Hudson flick. So retro and innocent, and still charming


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I just got contacted by someone asking me to put them in touch with my ex business partner, because they want to hire him. I just hung up.


----------



## Haunted Spider

you know bio, you could have given them the number of the local prison. That would have been funny.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Spiderclimber said:


> you know bio, you could have given them the number of the local prison. That would have been funny.


Nah, because then he'd be calling me at work, lol.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Wow. didn't realize I'd been gone that long! LOL.

I wish I had more to say, but I'm still absorbing the giddyness that comes from watching Phantom of The Opera. Yes, the 25th aniversary edition that is now on Netflix. And while being throughly entranced wtih it. my eye for details went heywire. I know it's really petty seing as how awesome the actors were. 

But I couldn't help but noticed that at one point you could see a tattoo on the phantom's wrist...and the fact that in the last act where he dragging Christine back to the labyrinth that you could see that the latex part of his makeup had come loose. Like I said, I know it's petty....but I can't ignore it. I mean, I would think that in such a big production where it's going on DVD that the makeup artist in charge would have checked to make sure the latex was in place...am I right?

The tattoo I can ignore because during the entire production he's wearing long sleeves and his greatcoat, but I would think, just to be sure that I would have hidden the tattoo, just in case...

Okay, I'm done ranting...really.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spiderclimber said:


> you know bio, you could have given them the number of the local prison. That would have been funny.


Giving a number to the local morgue works too


----------



## aquariumreef

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Wow. didn't realize I'd been gone that long! LOL.
> 
> I wish I had more to say, but I'm still absorbing the giddyness that comes from watching Phantom of The Opera. Yes, the 25th aniversary edition that is now on Netflix. And while being throughly entranced wtih it. my eye for details went heywire. I know it's really petty seing as how awesome the actors were.
> 
> But I couldn't help but noticed that at one point you could see a tattoo on the phantom's wrist...and the fact that in the last act where he dragging Christine back to the labyrinth that you could see that the latex part of his makeup had come loose. Like I said, I know it's petty....but I can't ignore it. I mean, I would think that in such a big production where it's going on DVD that the makeup artist in charge would have checked to make sure the latex was in place...am I right?
> 
> The tattoo I can ignore because during the entire production he's wearing long sleeves and his greatcoat, but I would think, just to be sure that I would have hidden the tattoo, just in case...
> 
> Okay, I'm done ranting...really.


That was a great production, though!  Did you notice when Christine pulls off his mask in first lair scene, she screams, but the sound isn't made? Or at the end, when the phantom burns the punjab lasso, his coat gets stuck on the wire, and that's why he strips down to the white shirt? :googly: Sierra and Ramin are my personally favorite actors for those roles. 

Also, you know you're required to watch Love Never Dies now, right?


----------



## Lord Homicide

randomr8 said:


> How many hours your run that?


4 hours smoked, 8 hours slow cooked wrapped in foil on a Traeger wood pellet grill, +/- a couple of hours depending how fast the temp gets out of hand


----------



## debbie5

Note to self:do not make a prop (fake campfire) at another location, where there may be problems (too short of a extension cord, not enough lighting, no table or place to sit) when you could just as easily & more comfortably make it at home.


----------



## Bone Dancer

debbie5 said:


> Note to self:do not make a prop (fake campfire) at another location, where there may be problems (too short of a extension cord, not enough lighting, no table or place to sit) when you could just as easily & more comfortably make it at home.


Deb, that is pretty much true of any prop and its even sometimes true when I am working in my shop. 
Moto: every project is good for one trip to the store for parts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when you see something out the corner of your eye landing on you and you can't find it after brushing it off to see what it actually was.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> I hate when you see something out the corner of your eye landing on you and you can't find it after brushing it off to see what it actually was.


It was a wasp, and it's in your hair now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, thanks a LOT, Scareme:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

aquariumreef said:


> That was a great production, though!  Did you notice when Christine pulls off his mask in first lair scene, she screams, but the sound isn't made? Or at the end, when the phantom burns the punjab lasso, his coat gets stuck on the wire, and that's why he strips down to the white shirt? :googly: Sierra and Ramin are my personally favorite actors for those roles.
> 
> Also, you know you're required to watch Love Never Dies now, right?


I'll give you no argument there! That was an amazing performance! I'm still have chills thinking about it. I was there for a performance back in the 90's. I've been in awe of that play ever since!

I'm just a person with an eye for details. I went back and watched the scenes you were talking about. And i never noticed those little moments either! I remember the first time watching it and i wondered briefly why he was flailing around after cutting the rope. LOL

This leads me to ask this question (beyond my personal dissection of the play and trying to figure out who the real victim is) why did they give the phantom two mics instead of just the one like everyone else has?

I would think that with all the action going around the phantom's face, that they would have just gone with the mic in his hairline. I've only just started working with latex this last Halloween. But I think that it was the mouth mic that caused the edge of the latex to ride up the way it did. He moves around way more then the other actors do...and at some point the mic got up underneath the latex and pulled it up.

Still it's an amazing performance and I gotta give huge kudos too Sierra for being able to reach those incredibly high notes. That had to hurt her vocal chords!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

oh and I have no idea what 'love never dies' is about. Guess I better google that!


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> I hate when you see something out the corner of your eye landing on you and you can't find it after brushing it off to see what it actually was.


Oh Lord, I hate when that happens! I end up beating myself up trying to swat the unknown bug off of me.

Okay, I swear I'm not nuts. Ever have one of those days where just about everything is freaking you out? I kept seeing things falling out of the corner of my eye. I'd even hear it hit a plastic bag or a box and nothing would be there. Then I was driving home from the storage unti with my stepladder in the cargo area of my suv with nothing else in there. I'm driving along on a smooth non pothole street and I heard a very loud bang and it startled me. It sounded like someone had picked up the ladder (which was laying flat) and slammed it back shut. I even pulled over putting on the emergency flashers to check the whole exterior of the car thinking possibly a large rock hit it. There was no damage to my car or windows. But I knew what the sound was. It was the ladder. Oooo, heebie jeebies! Maybe the monsters were po'd they had to go into hibernation until next September. Hmm...


----------



## goneferal

*Heebie Jeebies*



Copchick said:


> Oh Lord, I hate when that happens! I end up beating myself up trying to swat the unknown bug off of me.
> 
> Okay, I swear I'm not nuts. Ever have one of those days where just about everything is freaking you out? I kept seeing things falling out of the corner of my eye. I'd even hear it hit a plastic bag or a box and nothing would be there. Then I was driving home from the storage unti with my stepladder in the cargo area of my suv with nothing else in there. I'm driving along on a smooth non pothole street and I heard a very loud bang and it startled me. It sounded like someone had picked up the ladder (which was laying flat) and slammed it back shut. I even pulled over putting on the emergency flashers to check the whole exterior of the car thinking possibly a large rock hit it. There was no damage to my car or windows. But I knew what the sound was. It was the ladder. Oooo, heebie jeebies! Maybe the monsters were po'd they had to go into hibernation until next September. Hmm...


Yes, I went in to work today (gov't holiday) to get some things done while the office is mostly empty and my desk extension rang. I just about jumped out of my chair. We have these back board things strapped into the work vans and the other day I turned a corner in the van and the thing went BANG against the inside of the back. I'm glad I didn't run off the road.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

How's this for ironic? The only people who showed up for work today at the prison where I work were veterans.


----------



## goneferal

BioHazardCustoms said:


> How's this for ironic? The only people who showed up for work today at the prison where I work were veterans.


At my work, the person to cover the holiday was the only real veteran. We all take it in stride.


----------



## aquariumreef

Food is what I want. I really really really want food.

Also, the piano part for Bohemian Rhapsody is a pain to play, arms crossing doesn't work well for me.


----------



## aquariumreef

I also am thinking of having my nose pierced over the winter break.


----------



## Headless

LOL Bio - totally appropriate response to your phone call I think. Unfortunately they will probably get his number elsewhere anyway.....

hahahaha Bad Scareme! 

We had pretty much a full day of meetings today - and I had ordered lunch and a big fruit platter for afternoon tea. Well 5 people didn't turn up for the afternoon meeting and there was lunch left over and I had also baked cinnamon muffins this morning before work so there was TONS of food. We didn't open the fruit platter and then when we left the meeting rooms I forgot to take it with me. After work I remembered it - swung by the rooms and picked it up from the fridge. Guess what we are having for dessert tonight!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

First snow of the season. Just flurries, but depressing just the same.


----------



## Copchick

@ Headless - I'll bet the people who didn't show up for the meeting will be the first to whine that they're out of the loop.

@ Bone Dancer - now I know what's headed my way. 

Hey Goblin, where's today's funny cat picture? 

Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## debbie5

NEWS FLASH:
My bowels have finally adjusted to their morning dose of roasted sunflower seeds.

<END TRANSMISSION>


----------



## Dark Angel 27

aquariumreef said:


> I also am thinking of having my nose pierced over the winter break.


if you're going to do that...please, I beg you to go to a parlor with high street credit...make sure they use American Grade metal and not that metal mafia crap. I got my nose pierced this summer and it got infected, even when I cleaned it everyday! My body rejected it and that was the reason why it happened.

So, what kind are ya getting?


----------



## aquariumreef

Dark Angel 27 said:


> if you're going to do that...please, I beg you to go to a parlor with high street credit...make sure they use American Grade metal and not that metal mafia crap. I got my nose pierced this summer and it got infected, even when I cleaned it everyday! My body rejected it and that was the reason why it happened.
> 
> So, what kind are ya getting?


Oh no, I'd never pierce something not covered by clothes on my own, infections look nasty! :googly:

I was thinking 3" gauges so everyone can see up my nostrils. :googly: Actually, I'm not entirely sure yet, probably just a stud for a while, then I'll start looking for something a little cooler looking.


----------



## Haunted Spider

My screen name is officially changed. At least the passenger avatar is the same. No more spiderclimber. Haunted Spider it is  Thanks Zombie F


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nose ring is a good idea... Google searched bull nose ring at this was on the first page. Wonder where you could get a job other than Hot Topic.

EDIT: This *is not* me by the way.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Piercings are gross:jol: 

We used to have lovely chats with a young lady who worked at the local Hot Topic who was heavily pierced and tattooed - very sweet girl. I've also found I can walk up to the scariest looking inked dude you can imagine, compliment him on a tattoo he has, and have a really nice conversation. It's an icebreaker thing


----------



## debbie5

I love our school system (not). I just asked the guidance counselor if my teen can drop out of a class she's failing and audit an art class (for no credit) instead of being stuck in a raucous study hall. The counselor was stunned...guess they never thought of that before. 
Hubby & I are getting very frustrated with her total apathy for doing anything "hard". (sigh). Unless she changes, she will be saying, "Would you like fries with that?". Good kid. Well behaved & smart kid. Not depressed. Not "pushing back" to **** us off. She just doesn't care...she has almost no outside activities, no hobbies...just BLAH. Boring. I don't get it. Unless she loves the subject matter, she won't try. Consequences, punishments don't phase her. Hubby & I have no clue what to do. 
Thanks for the vent.


----------



## goneferal

debbie5 said:


> I love our school system (not). I just asked the guidance counselor if my teen can drop out of a class she's failing and audit an art class (for no credit) instead of being stuck in a raucous study hall. The counselor was stunned...guess they never thought of that before.
> Hubby & I are getting very frustrated with her total apathy for doing anything "hard". (sigh). Unless she changes, she will be saying, "Would you like fries with that?". Good kid. Well behaved & smart kid. Not depressed. Not "pushing back" to **** us off. She just doesn't care...she has almost no outside activities, no hobbies...just BLAH. Boring. I don't get it. Unless she loves the subject matter, she won't try. Consequences, punishments don't phase her. Hubby & I have no clue what to do.
> Thanks for the vent.


That's rough. What classes does she get into?


----------



## Zurgh

Just checkin' in... one of my imaginary friends went missing, just want to know if it is OK or not, no pressure, you're welcome back any time, Zippy the Wonder slug... :googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Deb, I guess we all are like that - who cares about something you aren't interested in right...? But we all have to do things we don't like. All she has to do is get a C (bad mentality but true). Ground her, make her clean the bathroom spotless to your unreachable standard with a toothbrush & 409 or something like that. I was failing science in high school. One day my dad and I were out somewhere and saw a homeless guy. I made a comment about how scary the guy looked or something and he said, "he probably flunked science..." It didn't take me long to get B. If you don't want to do any of that, home school her.


----------



## Copchick

@ Debbie5 - Is she in high school? I had just gotten new ice skates for christmas and I skated every day. Then the report card appeared in the mail and I did really, really bad. I was bored and just didn't do the work. My mom grounded me for 9 weeks for the entire semester for me to bring up my grades. Needless to say, the skates weren't used. But I did bring my grades up, big time. When mom grounded me, she was serious and never relented. It was always the full time too. Oh man, the things I used to do and get grounded for! That was the worst thing my mom could do to me. These days with kids it's different. Maybe no computer, phone, tv or games. Tell your daughter if she doesn't get interested or at least put forth the effort, she gets these things taken away. She must understand there are things in life she's not going to like. A class is just the start. Put your foot down and stick to it. Good luck!

Note - This is merely MY opinion.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> @ Debbie5 - Is she in high school? I had just gotten new ice skates for christmas and I skated every day. Then the report card appeared in the mail and I did really, really bad. I was bored and just didn't do the work. My mom grounded me for 9 weeks for the entire semester for me to bring up my grades. Needless to say, the skates weren't used. But I did bring my grades up, big time. When mom grounded me, she was serious and never relented. It was always the full time too. Oh man, the things I used to do and get grounded for! That was the worst thing my mom could do to me. These days with kids it's different. Maybe no computer, phone, tv or games. Tell your daughter if she doesn't get interested or at least put forth the effort, she gets these things taken away. She must understand there are things in life she's not going to like. A class is just the start. Put your foot down and stick to it. Good luck!
> 
> Note - This is merely MY opinion.


Take all the power cords away too


----------



## aquariumreef

Not to be a sour grape, what if she doesn't want to follow the normal rout of graduating and all that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

True, not everyone graduates high school, nor does everyone need to, but the cold fact of life is that making that choice can limit future opportunities. I have two co-workers who never completed college and they have been judged not capable of advancement for that reason. It may not be fair, but that's the reality.

Years ago I had a chat with one of my nieces who was at an age where she believed herself to be smarter than all her teachers and most other people she knew (I think she was 14 or 15). She told me she wanted to be a psychologist but didn't want to take courses outside of that field, and wanted to know what college she could go to that would not require her to take anything but psychology because, to her way of thinking, that would be a waste of time. I pointed out that, aside from the fact that no college functioned that way, having a broad range of knowledge would help make her a better psychologist because she would be more able to make a connection with someone she was trying to help. Apparently she listened to what I had to say because my sister told me at least she wasn't rolling her eyes during the conversation


----------



## Zurgh

Slippy the Gobi fish and I are off to a prehistoric forest to slaughter ancient pixies...


----------



## goneferal

aquariumreef said:


> Not to be a sour grape, what if she doesn't want to follow the normal rout of graduating and all that?


Not to be a sour grape but it is route not rout. No hard feelings, but man, I couldn't pass that one up! Finishing high school is the best idea, because unless you are a genius, you can't get anything more than a minimum wage job, and even then, the odds will be way against your favor.


----------



## goneferal

I "graduated" high school with an abysmal 2.9 and went directly into studio recording school. I did that for 1 year and quit. I then went to community college for just over 2 years (best money I ever spent) before going on to a state school and getting a BA in Anthropology (dumb, fairly worthless degree). I then got my masters and focused on archaeology and bone identification. I worked as an archaeologist successfully until the economic woes started to hit in 2006. Now I do what I do and got in by the skin of my teeth. Today was my 5 year anniversary and I run the department of Investigations. So, the moral of the story is that high school kids and college kids often don't have the capacity to think of the real long term. A goof like me ended up figuring it out and doing O.K. 

But if you want me to scare some sense into her with actual gory photos, I can do that too

If Reef catches me with a misspelled word, I owe him a hamburger.


----------



## MommaMoose

Lord H. If that guy(?) closed his mouth he wouldn't be able to breathe!!!! Kinda makes me wanna tape his mouth shut. That is soooo gross!


----------



## debbie5

After years of not going (since ticket prices are $80), because of a generous gift from a friend, I finally saw the Broadway touring company of "Wicked". Seriously...it was amazing. If for no other reason than now, I want to steampunk all my Ween decor....very great show, plot & music. And the lighting effects they use, especially to give the effect of the wicked witch flying: was amazing.

EDIT: she loves french class and to write stories...her stories are "meh", but I don't tell her that. I'm happy she just does something. She has no computer privileges til her math grade comes up. It's band/clarinet that she is failing (DERP! EASY "A"!!) cuz she's not attending the required lessons. She *hates* it, but we had said "Everyone in this family plays an instrument til 18". So now, despite hubby & I NOT wanting to relent, we've told her if she gets her math grade way up, she can drop clarinet...forever. Dr. Spock, once again, has nothing to say on this...


----------



## Rage

The world changes and many times right before our eyes, I had only a high school education and 8 years military experience and parlayed into a VP position of Operations and eventually a owner of my own business and retired twice by the time I was 45. Then went to a university and got a BS in Nursing to give back to the community. Most of what we accomplish or don't accomplish is due directly to the motivation we have toward whatever we're interested. Bottom line that either she'll get it or she won't (the whole "where do I sit in the world" idea).


----------



## aquariumreef

goneferal said:


> Not to be a sour grape but it is route not rout. No hard feelings, but man, I couldn't pass that one up! Finishing high school is the best idea, because unless you are a genius, you can't get anything more than a minimum wage job, and even then, the odds will be way against your favor.


Spelling is not one of my virtues when typing fast! :googly: Technically, you could survive just fine in a cabin farming in the summer and building all your own stuff off the grid. 


debbie5 said:


> After years of not going (since ticket prices are $80), because of a generous gift from a friend, I finally saw the Broadway touring company of "Wicked". Seriously...it was amazing. If for no other reason than now, I want to steampunk all my Ween decor....very great show, plot & music. And the lighting effects they use, especially to give the effect of the wicked witch flying: was amazing.


Lucky!  Dancing Through Life is my favorite song from the show.


----------



## goneferal

aquariumreef said:


> Spelling is not one of my virtues when typing fast! :googly: Technically, you could survive just fine in a cabin farming in the summer and building all your own stuff off the grid.
> 
> Lucky!  Dancing Through Life is my favorite song from the show.


Yeah, life isn't a T.V. show. I'm ending this here. Navigation in the wild is tricky and survival isn't like it is on TV. AT ALL.


----------



## debbie5

I am blessed to live in a city that is on the old vaudeville circuit, so all the shows come through my town. As a high schooler, I ushered (for free) at this theatre, and saw pretty much every show that came through... I desperately wanted to be a set or mask/makeup designer, but no one knew HOW to do that (i.e where do you go to learn?? ), so I let that goal slip away....


----------



## aquariumreef

goneferal said:


> Yeah, life isn't a T.V. show. I'm ending this here. Navigation in the wild is tricky and survival isn't like it is on TV. AT ALL.


I _know_ that. 

Also, the bridge on my violin is twisting/bending/about to collapse, the G, A, and E strings are slipping badly, and there is a scratch I didn't see before. Guess who has to get that new one soon before something breaks and I lose an eye? :googly:


----------



## MommaMoose

******RANT ALERT*********
Ever get so frustrated with the intolerant, arrogant, never had a real job/responsibilities graduate student that lives off of grants and scholarships that you wished that one good EM Pulse would take out all electronic devices so you would never have to hear their political delusions ever again? Well, I am sooooo there. Thank God he is in Rhode Island and I am in Tennessee. 
Sorry, rant over.


----------



## aquariumreef

'Tis the season for Cherry Cordial Creme filled Kisses! <3


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

aquariumreef said:


> I _know_ that.


Okay, I'll probably get my butt chewed for this, but I'm going to do it anyway. You have no respect for anyone on this board. Someone tries to give you sound advice about life, and you completely disrespect them by being snide and sarcastic. Someone posts asking for advice, and you're a douchebag about it. I know of at least three people who have pm'ed a moderator asking them to say something to you. Please, for the sake of your fellow forum members, stop being a shallow jerk. It's really quite annoying.


----------



## Headless

Bio - if you are putting your butt up there for the chewing - let me join you. I couldn't have said it better myself. And I know we aren't the only two that are a little over it either.


----------



## Headless

I think I can understand where you are at Deb! I know my daughter went through a period of her teen years where she seemed to have no interests and no direction. I certainly don't claim to have the answers but I am grateful that she has turned things around and despite not going beyond High School she has a good job, earning good money and is a very productive, well respected and valued member of her workplace. She STILL needs to find something for herself aside from her work and her relationships - but then it certainly took me beyond the tender age of 21 to be truly happy and find the "thing" I wanted for myself so I'm hoping she will find that for herself in time. You say she's a good kid - then really that's all that matters. She could be getting into trouble of a multitude of causes which is so common these days - so be patient. All you can do is run with your kids - you can't run for them - if you know what I mean.


----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Okay, I'll probably get my butt chewed for this, but I'm going to do it anyway. You have no respect for anyone on this board. Someone tries to give you sound advice about life, and you completely disrespect them by being snide and sarcastic. Someone posts asking for advice, and you're a douchebag about it. I know of at least three people who have pm'ed a moderator asking them to say something to you. Please, for the sake of your fellow forum members, stop being a shallow jerk. It's really quite annoying.





Headless said:


> Bio - if you are putting your butt up there for the chewing - let me join you. I couldn't have said it better myself. And I know we aren't the only two that are a little over it either.


I guess I may as well throw my butt in too. I've just gotten to the point of ignoring the rude remarks.

I don't know if it's a generational thing where people lack social skills in actual communication with people, their lack in empthy or having tolerance. Sadly it's something I'm seeing more and more of.


----------



## debbie5

Chocolate Chex is so sweet & yummy that it is now being eaten dry in our house, as a snack food. SO yummy!


----------



## IMU

Made a comment to the Mrs about bringing the Pirates of North Court back next year ... maybe there is hope?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope the pirates come back, IMU. You and PirateLady have such a beautiful display, it would be a shame not to share it with the ToTs.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The buddy list is used to keep track of the friends you have made on this forum. By going to your "Open Buddy List" in "Quick Links" menu of the navbar, you'll be able to see which of your friends are currently online and send them a private message. Adding people to your buddy list also allows you to send private messages to multiple forum members at the same time. You may add any member of the forums to your buddy list by viewing their profile or by going to "Buddy / Ignore Lists" in your "User CP".

Ignore lists are used for those people whose messages you wish not to read. By adding someone to your ignore list, those messages posted by these individuals will be hidden when you read a thread.

*Can I block posts, emails and messages from specific users?*

If there are particular members that bother you and you do not want to see their posts or receive Private Messages and Emails from them, then you can add these members to your 'Ignore List'. There are several ways to do this:

Through your User Control Panel: User CP, Settings & Options, Edit Ignore List. Then, type their name into the empty text box and click 'Okay'.​
*What if I see something offensive?*

You will find 'Report' links in many places throughout the board. These links allow you to alert the board staff to anything which you find to be offensive, objectionable or illegal.​


----------



## debbie5

I wonder how many "ignore" lists I'm on?


----------



## debbie5

I saw a beautiful, silver standard poodle, locked up in the car in the parking lot at the market the other day. Window was open & it wasn't hot, so I guess it's okay. Still, I had a quick, evil fleeting thought of feeding the dog a pound of bacon.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was wondering if there were a way to send a messsage to more than one person at a time (other than typing them one at a time into the TO: header of a PM), but I don't see a buddy list as an option in either the Quick Links or my User CP.


----------



## IMU

And in other news ... it's World Diabetes Day.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> I guess I may as well throw my butt in too. I've just gotten to the point of ignoring the rude remarks.
> 
> I don't know if it's a generational thing where people lack social skills in actual communication with people, their lack in empthy or having tolerance. Sadly it's something I'm seeing more and more of.


True and sad. It is a generational thing called the ME generation - I think.

I'm in with y'all... couldn't stand the snotty remarks either so I put him on my ignore list.


----------



## scareme

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Okay, I'll probably get my butt chewed for this, but I'm going to do it anyway.


Really? I didn't think the neighbor's dog left that much meat on the bone for chewing on. 



debbie5 said:


> I wonder how many "ignore" lists I'm on?


You're on my "Buddy/I can't believe she said that" list. 

I thought I was doing pretty good on getting my Halloween things put away. It hasn't even been two weeks yet, and I'm down to just the kitchen counter mess to be put away. Last night my Sweet Baboo told me what ever was still out when he got home today he would "take care of". And I don't think he ment it in a "Let me help you dear" way. I think it's more of a "It's going in the trash" way. Every tote is filled to bursting, and I have enough on the counter to fill another tote. It's times like this I wish I was a magician, and could just make things disappear. Looks like I might have to get the crowbar out.


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> I wonder how many "ignore" lists I'm on?


Honestly Deb, I blocked you for a little awhile but took you off.

Makes me wonder who's block list I'm on  Thread starting time!

Scareme, you cracked me up with the comment to BioH, lol


----------



## scareme

IMU said:


> And in other news ... it's World Diabetes Day.


And in honor of this, I just had a syringe full of humulin. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Haunti, I know how to put him on my ignore list, but thank you for sharing it anyway. My problem was the way he disrespects other members flagrantly and gets away with it. Especially members who are trying to help him understand something. He acts like he is only here to cause drama and stir things up, and I had just reached a point last night where I could not deal with any more drama, so I said something I've been holding back for 5 or 6 months. 
Like I said, I know of a few people who have messaged a mod about him, and nothing has been done. So I decided to say what was on my mind, regardless of the consequences. I, as well as quite a few other members, spend a lot of time here, and actually add to the community. We are not here to start drama, or to spread it.
Anyway, I have had my say, and will now leave this particular subject alone. Like I said though, I may get my butt chewed, either through PM or on this thread, but it's worth it if the problem gets handled.


----------



## Hauntiholik

BioHazardCustoms said:


> My problem was the way he disrespects other members flagrantly and gets away with it.


You can report his posts.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> He acts like he is only here to cause drama and stir things up, and I had just reached a point last night where I could not deal with any more drama, so I said something I've been holding back for 5 or 6 months.


More than likely.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Like I said, I know of a few people who have messaged a mod about him, and nothing has been done.


I don't know which mod you are referring to and steps have been taken in the past with infractions.


----------



## IMU

scareme said:


> And in honor of this, I just had a syringe full of humulin. Anyone care to join me?


I've been fortunate enough in the past 14 years not to have to take shots yet. Hopefully, it will be many more years (if at all) before I will "join" you scareme.


----------



## IMU

and in other news ...










They could have at least spelled my name correctly!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Got a knot on my left eyebrow. Wish I could say it was from a fight or something not lame. I can only report that it was me headbutting the bed's foot board in the dark trying to reach under it.


----------



## debbie5

Got rear ended today & the meth-head looking guy in the other car took off, after begging me not to call the cops (I told him I only had to file a report in case my car was now out of alignment...). Oh well. Enjoy that Hit & Run ticket you will be getting, too fella.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing like watching "Saturday Night Fever" to make you nostalgic for the good old days of disco dancing:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> Got rear ended today & the meth-head looking guy in the other car took off, after begging me not to call the cops (I told him I only had to file a report in case my car was now out of alignment...). Oh well. Enjoy that Hit & Run ticket you will be getting, too fella.


LOL, apparently Alabama isn't the only place where people do things like that. Wonder if he realizes that he could be arrested for that?


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> Got rear ended today & the meth-head looking guy in the other car took off, after begging me not to call the cops (I told him I only had to file a report in case my car was now out of alignment...). Oh well. Enjoy that Hit & Run ticket you will be getting, too fella.


Hit & run is only a ticket in NY state? Wow, that's pretty lenient


----------



## debbie5

My teen came home with the dreaded puking-pooping flu. She is persona non-grata, asleep up in her room. Poor thing. It's all I can do to keep from spraying Lysol on her while she sleeps. God, I hate that virus. But on the good side, she doesn't want to eat, so... more dinner meatballs for me!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ Debbie must have me blocked


----------



## debbie5

You are not blocked. Besides, you were man enough to admit you were fed up with me at one point, and nice enough to later unblock me. 
I don't know what type of ticket/infraction it is. I've never had one.


----------



## Zurgh

I only block idiots, which is why I blocked myself... wait...:googly:


----------



## randomr8

Lord Homicide said:


> Got a knot on my left eyebrow. Wish I could say it was from a fight or something not lame. I can only report that it was me headbutting the bed's foot board in the dark trying to reach under it.


Uh huh. Sure it was.


----------



## Lord Homicide

randomr8 said:


> Uh huh. Sure it was.


Heh


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm attempting to use Wal-mart gelatin brain molds to make Great Stuff foam brains. This is a new level of pain in the a$$. I remembered to put a release agent in the molds, and now the frickin foam will not cure.


----------



## Evil Queen

I tried it with a skull mold and it just didn't work. The open part of the skull had the nice hard "crust" of the great stuff but the face part was like the stuff separated and had large bubbles. It took about a week for it to cure enough to unmold.


----------



## Zurgh

Beef & bacon miso somen, with leeks, onion and carrot with a hint of sesame seed oil...nomy nom nom...


----------



## scareme

I pressed paper mache into the skull mold and it turned out pretty good. I did it in the summer and set it outside and it dried within eight hours. The molds started cracking after about ten molds, but for a three dollar mold, I didn't think that was to bad.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Yeah, that's the problem I'm having, EQ. Glad I found out now instead of later when it might upset my whole haunt plan.


----------



## aquariumreef

I've been thinking about what you said today, and I've come to the conclusion that I honestly don't care about the options of the majority here. Sure, there are some really cool people that I really enjoyed talking with on the GYC, but for the most part I don't relate at all with you guys. 

That being said, that comment a page back about my generation being ruder than the one before... is pretty stupid. Look back, your generation had the invention rock and roll, hippies, drugs, the whole mile, and, as a whole, did you guys do all that to please your parents and to be polite? And if you say yes, then I am calling you a liar. 

Frankly, saying any generation is worse than the last one is, for the most part, completely idiotic and bigoted. Know all those people rebelling against their parents, dropping out of school, holding rallies against the war, and countless other stuff that was considered offensive, rude, and outright wrong? Now who could they ever have grown up too be? Surely not the old people of today who are, now get this, calling out the youth of today for far less than what they did of you? What? How can that ever be!? 

I commend those who understand young people of this generation, and how we relate to you as youths, and to those who think we as a species are getting progressively worse to our elders, you justify the new-age saying of to not trust anyone over 25.


----------



## scareme

When I was wearing bell bottoms and love beads, the saying was never trust anyone over 30. It figures that the older I get, the younger the dividing line gets.


----------



## Bone Dancer

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I'm attempting to use Wal-mart gelatin brain molds to make Great Stuff foam brains. This is a new level of pain in the a$$. I remembered to put a release agent in the molds, and now the frickin foam will not cure.


Great Stuff takes moisture to cure which is why a thick area of GS only cures on the outside and not the inside. You may have better luck if you put the foam in layers and mist each layer with water. Another possible solution (that I havent tried yet) is to put a spacer into the thick area and remove it as the GS cures. This should leave the mild of the thick area open to the air and moisture. I was thinking of using a greased up dixie cup. The cup being smaller at the bottom would allow it to be removed. Not sure if that will work but its worth a try. If we could get GS to work the way we want it to, it would be great for us that cant buy ( or afford) two part foam .


----------



## debbie5

Fell into an exhausted sleep at 9pm...
SURPRISE! My body decided to wake up at 3 am!!

I give up...I'm going back on Ambien.

Damn hormones, making my sleep all wacky...grumble grumble...


----------



## scareme

Me and my steroid ridden body are always here for you debbie. Sleep is for the weak. We can stay up all night planning our take over of the world. We're not going to really do it. To much work and think of what all the stress would do to our hair and skin. No, we'll just plan it over some cookies and hot coco.


----------



## debbie5

aquariumreef said:


> I've been thinking about what you said today, and I've come to the conclusion that I honestly don't care about the options of the majority here. Sure, there are some really cool people that I really enjoyed talking with on the GYC, but for the most part I don't relate at all with you guys.
> 
> That being said, that comment a page back about my generation being ruder than the one before... is pretty stupid. Look back, your generation had the invention rock and roll, hippies, drugs, the whole mile, and, as a whole, did you guys do all that to please your parents and to be polite? And if you say yes, then I am calling you a liar.
> 
> Frankly, saying any generation is worse than the last one is, for the most part, completely idiotic and bigoted. Know all those people rebelling against their parents, dropping out of school, holding rallies against the war, and countless other stuff that was considered offensive, rude, and outright wrong? Now who could they ever have grown up too be? Surely not the old people of today who are, now get this, calling out the youth of today for far less than what they did of you? What? How can that ever be!?
> 
> I commend those who understand young people of this generation, and how we relate to you as youths, and to those who think we as a species are getting progressively worse to our elders, you justify the new-age saying of to not trust anyone over 25.


FROM SOMEONE WHO HAS BEEN THERE, DONE THAT: There is a *fine line* between funny/sassy and rude/disrespectful. Arguing whether or not you crossed the line only shoots yourself in the foot...again.
With time and experience, and friends leaving you because you have become a unpredictable minefield of unwitty sarcasm, you will learn. 
Peace.


----------



## debbie5

scareme said:


> Me and my steroid ridden body are always here for you debbie. Sleep is for the weak. We can stay up all night planning our take over of the world. We're not going to really do it. To much work and think of what all the stress would do to our hair and skin. No, we'll just plan it over some cookies and hot coco.


The two things I find most aggravating is that I can't really DO anything constructive with this time awake, as I will be too noisy & wake up my family....and that this now means I will fall asleep during the day, thereby screwing up my sleep for tomorrow night as well. I almost fall asleep *driving*, it comes on so suddenly & so quickly...scary.


----------



## debbie5

Ya know, could the A.R. thing be taken down & packed away?
It's not....not good mojo here right now. Not feelin the love....


----------



## Copchick

I say leave it Deb. This thread goes so fast that it'll be dust in the wind. I think everyone has said their peace. As far as I'm concerned, it's done and over with, and has been. 

Deb, that is such a scary thing to fall asleep while driving. I did it once, and it scared the crap out of me! I never should have gotten on the road, I should have pulled off for a power nap. Power naps are great. It had been one of those weeks that I had so much to do that I didn't take care of myself, sleep wise. Please be careful!  Do you have any markets open 24 hrs? When I couldn't sleep I'd get my food shopping done in the middle of the night.


----------



## scareme

Copchick said:


> Deb, that is such a scary thing to fall asleep while driving. I did it once, and it scared the crap out of me! I never should have gotten on the road, I should have pulled off for a power nap. Power naps are great. It had been one of those weeks that I had so much to do that I didn't take care of myself, sleep wise. Please be careful!  Do you have any markets open 24 hrs? When I couldn't sleep I'd get my food shopping done in the middle of the night.


That is scary. It's also scary to see what other people are doing in their cars durning morning rush hour. I've seen people reading, putting on makeup, styling their hair, eating, of course telephoning and text messaging, and even nodding off. It's crazy out there.


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> The two things I find most aggravating is that I can't really DO anything constructive with this time awake, as I will be too noisy & wake up my family....and that this now means I will fall asleep during the day, thereby screwing up my sleep for tomorrow night as well. I almost fall asleep *driving*, it comes on so suddenly & so quickly...scary.


Ehh, you mentioned Ambien up yonder... ... Do pills have anything to do with it - your falling asleep fast?


----------



## debbie5

I'm off of Ambien.
Yesterday, I followed behind a car belonging to the County that was driving erratically...as I pulled alongside, I see some chick driving & texting...how I wished I had her plate number!


----------



## debbie5

(post edited & removed to avoid sounding like an idiot..again..)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

wow....i have no idea what's been happening....so i have no idea what the rants are about....however, I'm just glad to be functioning again...guess the time has come to start packing up the rest of the Halloween decor.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It appears I have accidentally logged onto the Jerry Springer Show web site again:googly:

There is an amusing quote from the author G. K. Chesterton that might apply to some of the previous posts here: "I believe what really happens in history is this: the old man is always wrong; and the young people are always wrong about what is wrong with him. The practical form it takes is this: that, while the old man may stand by some stupid custom, the young man always attacks it with some theory that turns out to be equally stupid."

And from Hesiod in the 8th century BC: "I see no hope for the future of our people if they are dependent on the frivolous youth of today, for certainly all youth are reckless
beyond words. When I was a boy, we were taught to be discrete and respectful of elders, but the present youth are exceedingly wise and impatient of restraint."


The more things change, the more things stay the same


----------



## IMU

RoxyBlue said:


> It appears I have accidentally logged onto the Jerry Springer Show web site again


See, now you know why I don't visit much anymore ... :googly:


----------



## debbie5

"ROXYBLUE....(opening envelope) you are **NOT** the father!!" (wild applause & woofwoof dog calls)


----------



## scareme

IMU said:


> See, now you know why I don't visit much anymore ... :googly:


Oh, that's why you don't visit much anymore. Whew! That makes me feel so much better. I thought it was because I was stalking you. Well not so much stalking you, as following you. Watching you everywhere you go. Trying to listen in on all your conversations. Spying on you while you are at work. Breaking into your car so I can sit and smell your aftershave that has lingered after you've left. Not really stalking is it? Just another one of my "unusual" hobbies. Like collecting hair samples from Wal-Mart greeters. I feel so much better know that doing all those things are not why you don't visit. It's not me, it's the crazies that hang out around here.


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> "ROXYBLUE....(opening envelope) you are **NOT** the father!!" (wild applause & woofwoof dog calls)


".... HOWEVER.... ROXYBLUE... you are................ the GODFATHER!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

You guys crack me up And Scareme, just back away from the steroids. Seriously, I mean it, you're starting to channel Zurgh's alter ego:jol:

I sometimes think people would be happier if they were more like dogs. Think about it - you feed a dog the same food every single day and every time the dog sees that food going into its bowl, there is great doggie rejoicing. Try serving your family the same food more than twice in a row and see what response you get:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

And a heads up to HauntForum members - tomorrow is ZombieF's birthday.


----------



## IMU

debbie5 said:


> "ROXYBLUE....(opening envelope) you are **NOT** the father!!" (wild applause & woofwoof dog calls)


Lets see Roxy's dance ... here are some you can learn if you don't have your own!








scareme said:


> Oh, that's why you don't visit much anymore. Whew! That makes me feel so much better. I thought it was because I was stalking you. Well not so much stalking you, as following you. Watching you everywhere you go. Trying to listen in on all your conversations. Spying on you while you are at work. Breaking into your car so I can sit and smell your aftershave that has lingered after you've left. Not really stalking is it? Just another one of my "unusual" hobbies. Like collecting hair samples from Wal-Mart greeters. I feel so much better know that doing all those things are not why you don't visit. It's not me, it's the crazies that hang out around here.


Ah ... well, I guess your a pro at it ... I never noticed you around ... keep up the great work!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's my happy dance


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

snuggling in.


----------



## Copchick

@ Roxy - That brought a smile to my face. Thanks! Anything with animals is cool.

@ FE - Beautiful little girl!


----------



## scareme

FE, what a doll! Look at the lashes on her. She's going to be a heart breaker.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay...sorry...I totally missed all the bad vibes in this thread earlier...but at another's suggestion, I went back and read them. Thank God for Zurgh....the threads go:
Mean, snappy, snap, snap....
Something funny by Zurgh...
Mean, snappy, snap, snap....
Something funny by Zurgh....
....ahhhhhh.....Zurgh........ He is like the Pied Piper of Fun!
(P.S. Please don't jump on me now...I was just making an observation.....is it Halloween yet????)


----------



## Zurgh

I've been wondering what one of my eviler ethereal quintuplet brother alter egos has been up to lately... being a good influence on scareme and her Elmos, I see... 

P5, I'm just a bizarre mathematical expression of the Galaxy's twisted sense of humor, a steam vent of weirdness... bursting forth to distract you while secretly pilfering your weasels... or in need of stronger medication... or something...:googly:

Last night, I scared off 5 large raccoon's that were eating the outdoor cats food in the garage, with a shoe box, in bare feet...


----------



## debbie5

I just bought two green pineapples. To speed ripening, I am carrying them in my bra.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Good news!! It's taken me over five years, but I've finally finished reading this book about Procrastination.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bone To Pick said:


> Good news!! It's taken me over five years, but I've finally finished reading this book about Procrastination.


:jol:I was going to comment...but I think I'll wait for tomorrow.......


----------



## Lord Homicide

Everytime I see the acronym ToTs, I think of Napoleon Dynamite asking... "Can I have your tots?"


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that movie


Saw a shirt today that had this on it:

"Let's Eat Grandma"
"Let's Eat, Grandma"
Punctuation Saves Lives



And another one that said "Be Yourself, Everyone Else Is Taken"


----------



## goneferal

I actually had to explain to an employee today why the Victoria's Secret catalog was inappropriate to have in the office.


----------



## scareme

It must have been read a T-shirt day. I saw one that read...

If you can read this, Thank a teacher.
If you can read this in Englsh, Thank a Vet.

I made me go humm.


----------



## goneferal

https://www.accessidaho.org/secure/...99f9af3f91c7b4331d766248616f173&fullSize=true

This is available and I'm up for new plates.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> My teen came home with the dreaded puking-pooping flu. She is persona non-grata, asleep up in her room. Poor thing. It's all I can do to keep from spraying Lysol on her while she sleeps. God, I hate that virus. But on the good side, she doesn't want to eat, so... more dinner meatballs for me!!


Sounds more like food poisoning to me.


----------



## randomr8

FE That's wonderful. Such a great a age. The song from your quote goes well with that picture.


----------



## Hairazor

Go for the plate Gonferal!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

goneferal said:


> https://www.accessidaho.org/secure/...99f9af3f91c7b4331d766248616f173&fullSize=true
> 
> This is available and I'm up for new plates.


You should definitely go for that plate, goneferal!


----------



## Headless

Very nice plates GF!

Gorgeous little girl FE.

It seems that our CCTV cameras didn't capture the whole night afterall. So tomorrow I might as well finalise the footage we do have. Disappointing but at least we got something.

Yay for Friday night!!!!! It's been a long week.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Feral...you should definitely get the plate!

Deb, I'm so sorry your daughter is sick. I had food poisoning for three days before...it really sucks! Are you sure its a virus?


----------



## debbie5

She's better. Yeah, it was a virus (it's going around down here) cuz she ate the same things we did and no one else got sick. It didn't last very long since we've had the damn thing so many times...gets less & less severe each time.


----------



## IMU

Another reason why it's hard for me to want to do something "nice" for the community. The HOA just had this new bus shelter rebuilt about 5 weeks ago and it was trashed last night.










I can only imagine what my display would look like if I decided to set up early. Really makes me wonder why I would ever want to do a display again.


----------



## debbie5

Methinks your HOA needs security cameras. What kind of schmucky people (probably kids) are brazen and LAME enough to do stuff like that?? How did NO ONE see or hear this?? Sheesh. I'm so sorry. There are still good teens out there! Really! Here, have a lemon bar....


----------



## Lord Homicide

IMU said:


> Another reason why it's hard for me to want to do something "nice" for the community. The HOA just had this new bus shelter rebuilt about 5 weeks ago and it was trashed last night.
> 
> I can only imagine what my display would look like if I decided to set up early. Really makes me wonder why I would ever want to do a display again.


That sucks. I agree with you 100%. You do something nice and someone ****s all over it...


----------



## debbie5

FYI: Leonids tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

November 16 is:

Button Day - if you push the panic button, this creature might appear:










Have a Party With Your Bear Day - just not with this one:


----------



## randomr8

Something to drive away the cold for a little...


----------



## Hairazor

^ Ohhh, flash back!


----------



## scareme

Holy Mackerel Andy! After not sleeping for three days, and enough meds to tranquilize a horse, I just slept for thirteen hours. I wish I could say I awoke refreshed, but I could go back to bed and sleep another eight. 
Imu, the saddest thing about that is how one or two bad ones can ruin it for everyone. All you can do is hope for karma to come around and smack them back.


----------



## debbie5

OMG...I played that First Class album 'til I almost wore the grooves off, back in the 70's!! Thanks for the mind blast! Tony Burrows is an AMAZING vocalist and sung uncredited many times. Like here: 



 See this for cool info: 



And scareme, I slept too! Must have been something in the wind last night. I was outdoors at 8 am, blowing leaves off the frosty lawn.


----------



## Zurgh

In need of some fashion advice, what is trending for nose hair braid styles and accessory's... also what length beard goes with what height high heels?


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> That sucks. I agree with you 100%. You do something nice and someone ****s all over it...


:jol:At the risk of being Pollyanna........not always.....sometimes nice begets nice....


----------



## Headless

I agree P5 - sadly it can go both ways - but you would have to say nice begets nice most otherwise none of us would ever bother. Vandalism has been something I could never get my head around. I can't help but wonder if such a lack of respect for other people's property and hard work starts at home.


----------



## scareme

If anyone is looking for faries, I think I have some in me bum. When we were in Ireland, a young lady messed up our order, and exclaimed, "Oh, me head must be with the fairies." So now when I mixed something up, I say the "Oh, me head must be with the faries.". Today my sweet Baboo said, "I don't know where any faires are, but your heads been up your a## all day." Ah, he must has kissed the Blarney stone with the way he has with words.


----------



## randomr8

Zurgh said:


> In need of some fashion advice, what is trending for nose hair braid styles and accessory's... also what length beard goes with what height high heels?


I think you should go with platforms. Depends on what accessories you have in your beard. WHat are you braiding in the nose hairs.

I've had such a miserable 2 days - don't know why - that I'm gonna get up and 5 AM tomorrow and help deliver turkeys. Always make me feel better. Physical labor and helping to give... and that beer I'm drinking right now.


----------



## goneferal

Zurgh said:


> In need of some fashion advice, what is trending for nose hair braid styles and accessory's... also what length beard goes with what height high heels?


You MUST get that nose hair bleached. This is all the rage.


----------



## debbie5

My teen carried my fogger (full of fluid) vertically...will that mess it up??


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Definition of irony: Pot is legalized and Twinkies are erradicated.

Iron Man had that as his status. I though it was hilarious enough to share.

On another note, our mail lady is in for a "Come to Jesus" discussion. My new airbrushes and compressor have been sitting at the post office since Monday, and she's too sorry to deliver it or even let me know so I could go pick it up. I'm a little hot under the collar tonight.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Kitten cam


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Nawwww haunti those kitties were so cute!!!!!

LOL Goblin THAT kitty is just devious!

Today has been a really crappy day. I think I must have hit a post halloween glut or something but I feel really low. Most unlike me. Teary and all....... Keep thinking I need to snap out of it, but it doesn't seem to be working.

Hopefully wine and pizza will help.......


----------



## Copchick

Headless, you have "Halloween withdrawal ". It's a condition that includes depression that us haunters get at the end of 'ween season. I figured it sounded logical.  By the way, pizza and a lot of wine can definately help. Hang in there! Big hug to you.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I get to work on the shift I want to move to today. 8am to 4pm. Maybe they'll find that I'm an enthusiastic worker, and I'll get to stay there. Doubtful, though.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> My teen carried my fogger (full of fluid) vertically...will that mess it up??


No, i don't think so. The foggier fluid isn't sitting directly inside. Its in a separate plastic 'tank' that has a screw top on it. It should be okay. I know this from the few times I've taken apart my old fogger.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Whats this I hear about the company that makes twinkies is closing down?


----------



## Zurgh

So adorable, Haunti! Moma cat is a beauty, too. How old are they?


randomr8, little pink bows, talons, and microchips in the nose braid... The beard will have some spark plugs, little rainbow ribbons, leaves, and a robins nest... 
goneferal, Thanks, I'm going in for a brain bleaching next week, I'll have the nostrils done up, too.:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Hey Zurgh, don't forget the eyebrows!


----------



## scareme

Bone Dancer said:


> Whats this I hear about the company that makes twinkies is closing down?


Talk about the definition of irony, Colorado passed legalization of marijuana for recreational purposes, and now Hostess Twinkies are going to be no more. Strange days indeed.


----------



## dead hawk

Went to the store to pick up twinkies and they are all gone so I bought hostess apple cinnimon donettes and they are new flavour, new to something that will no longer be


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Headless, you have "Halloween withdrawal ". It's a condition that includes depression that us haunters get at the end of 'ween season. I figured it sounded logical.  By the way, pizza and a lot of wine can definately help. Hang in there! Big hug to you.


A good bourbon too!!

Doing the bachelor party thing this weekend. Got a 21 year aged single malt scotch my uncle unloaded on me to cheers with. Looking forward to it


----------



## Copchick

^ This weekend? Then what the heck are you doing on the forum? Is the stripper on a lunch break? Lol! Have fun!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Our mail carrier is about to lose her job. My compressor and airbrushes have been sitting at the post office since last monday (What she told my wife) and she didn't deliver it today either, even after being informed that someone would be here all day today. I have to wait until Monday, but I think it is time for me to have a complete come-apart about it.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I know it's kinda early, but I just had to watch my favorite Christmas Special, Prep & Landing.


----------



## dead hawk

I hate christmas >:|, I set up lights for my mom anyway though U_U


----------



## scareme

That was nice of you to do, dead hawk. We are going to my sister's house for Thanksgiving, and hubby is bummed about not having leftovers around the house. So today he roasted a turkey. Not with all the trimmings, just dressing. Now we have a turkey to pick at, without all the hassle of entertaining. Has anyone ever had turkey and dressing sandwiches? Soo good. And do you call it stuffing or dressing?


----------



## Hairazor

Well Lord H have a great time at your B party!


----------



## Copchick

@ Scareme - Our family calls it stuffing. Yum!


----------



## RoxyBlue

November 17 is:

Electronic Greeting Card Day 
Homemade Bread Day 
National Adoption Day - Saturday before Thanksgiving 
Take A Hike Day 
World Peace Day


----------



## debbie5

Tonight, I was reminded why I sometimes hate women, and always get along better with guys. Some are b*tchy and their mood turns on a dime. Dear God..... I felt like slinking away like a heterosexual man. Oh, I did. (I wasn't involved, but was simply witnessing WAY too much estrogen circling about....)


(crawling back into safe, quiet, drama-less Cave...)


----------



## Spooky1

Bone Dancer said:


> Whats this I hear about the company that makes twinkies is closing down?


I won't miss Twinkies, but I will miss Ho Hos, or should that be Post Ho Hos.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Know exactly what you mean Deb! Had a few moments like that myself lately.

Sunday night - don't know where the weekend went but it slipped away far too quickly.


----------



## Lord Homicide

*Poll*

Had a good weekend. Here it is 6AM Sunday morning and I can foresee myself being hung over the next couple of days.


----------



## Hairazor

So, Lord H, the B party went well?


----------



## Copchick

debbie5 said:


> Tonight, I was reminded why I sometimes hate women, and always get along better with guys. Some are b*tchy and their mood turns on a dime. Dear God..... I felt like slinking away like a heterosexual man.QUOTE]
> 
> Lol! I hear what you're saying. I've been relying on the [email protected] factor. Doesn't matter if they're a male or female, I look at how much they're being an [email protected].


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just spent a half hour on the phone with the choir director reviewing plans for our Christmas Eve service. Now I'm thinking, where did the fall go already?:jol: This time of year always seems to fly by so quickly.


----------



## Zurgh

Anyone got a good recipe for tap water, a real good & fancy one?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^How about one that uses starlight?

http://phys.org/news202577650.html

Summary from the article: "ESA's (European Space Agency) Herschel infrared space observatory has discovered that ultraviolet starlight is a key ingredient for making water in the atmosphere of some stars. It is the only explanation for why a dying star is surrounded by a gigantic cloud of hot water vapour. These new results will be published tomorrow in Nature."


----------



## randomr8

Zurgh said:


> Anyone got a good recipe for tap water, a real good & fancy one?


Yeah, but most people don't like it. It includes pop rocks and dark chocolate and turns out looking like a truffle.

Cooking for my wife's family for T-DAY. Taking leftovers to our friends on Friday - she just had hip surgery ( only 48 ) . Course she already up and working her catering job with out crutches. Love Crazy, Strong willed people.

Wishing everyone a happy, static free Thanksgiving. I know it's hard sometimes with the family you were born with along with the family you married.


----------



## debbie5

I got frustrated with hubby & left for a few hours so he would stop being grouchy & bellowing and to reset the household vibe...came back to a cleaned house. 
I think I need to get away more often.....


----------



## Evil Andrew

Bone Dancer said:


> Whats this I hear about the company that makes twinkies is closing down?


Story here:

With Hostess closing, gold rush is on for endangered Twinkies


----------



## MommaMoose

Starting to get the Thanksgiving Baking going. So far 2 Pumpkin rolls and a Coconut cake are in process. Glad I remembered that these things always taste better when they have been allowed to sit for a few days before you cut into them.


----------



## morbidmike

look whos back back again Morbids back tell your friends look whos back look whos back look whos back......any way I had one heluva year....I got divorced for the 2nd time ..I got rid of my dispaly....moved outta my house....didnt get anything but my tools..clothes...and truck.....but now I have a girlfriend who is smokin hott and tiny and I'm doing well ....this year I'm gonna start over on the prop building this time I'm going to step it up more motion more detail and more insane.....thanx to the BIG ZF and his mods for getting me squared away here... I might even consider being nice to people....hahahahahaha NAW that wont happen muhahahahahahahahahah


----------



## debbie5

Good to have you back Mike...though many of us never really got rid of you..LOL.


----------



## morbidmike

yeah Im kinda unforgettable hahahahaha


----------



## Evil Queen

Hey Mike!


----------



## morbidmike

hello EQ whats crackin ?


----------



## Headless

Welcome back!

An R&R day on the couch for me today. Massive stomach pains. Not pleasant - and its such a nice day outside.


----------



## Zurgh

Welcome back, morbidmike!


----------



## dead hawk

A good recipie for tap water (sorry this is late) Take the normal unfancy tap water, put 2 drops of lemon into the normal tap water, drink the fancy tap water


----------



## Spooky1

Glad to see you back, Mike. Good to hear life is improving for you. Looking forward to seeing what you create this year.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

WB Mike!


----------



## debbie5

4 free gallons of oops paint ( red, bruise purple, puke green & blue-grey) & a roll of chicken wire = my reward for working on the Girl Scouts' holiday parade. Worth it.


----------



## Headless

Good score Deb!


----------



## dead hawk

I finally found that song I was looking for thanks to the help of the shining


----------



## randomr8

dead hawk said:


> I finally found that song I was looking for thanks to the help of the shining


Wow. Thanks. Kinda nice to get that creepy goodness so early in morning.


----------



## Lord Homicide

So hostess is going down... Twinkles have tasted bad for the last couple of decades


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Went to the post office this morning. Still no compressor and airbrushes. Even after I became quite the loudmouthed A$$. I called our mail lady out about telling my wife that she just didn't put it on the truck, and she (quite smoothly) lied her way out of it. I also told the postmaster that I knew how long it takes a package to get from New Hampshire (where the box shipped from) to my house, and that I was already two weeks past that timeline, then let him know that if I found out one of his employees was stealing mail, I would contact the authorities and prosecute. He was rather short with me from the moment I walked in, in my own defense, so I explained my point of view in a loud verbal manner. Didn't do anything but allow me to vent, because they did not have my package.


----------



## Hairazor

Bio, sounds like time to start filing a lost mail report!


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Everyone!!! Haven't been here for a while. Between work, Halloween, working on the house, and cleaning up the neighbor's leaves that are in my yard, it has been busy. Hubby and I sat around the fire last night and did burn up a lot of braches from the storms we had this year. Felt good to chill. 

Had to catch up on a lot of posts this morning. Still have to view the haunt displays that you guys posted. Glad to see that Morbid Mike is back in the swing of things here and also in his personal life.


----------



## RoxyBlue

November 19 is (gasp!) Have a Bad Day Day. I think I shall decline participating in such a holiday:googly:

Apparently it was created in backlash against the routine overuse of "Have a good day".


----------



## scareme

Damn, I have this rash that I keep thinking I got rid of, but it keeps coming back. Oh wait, it's Morbidmike. Missed you hon, now keep you butt parked around here. Things start looking too normal when you and Zurgh hibernate.
In other wonderful news, I've had my hospital bag sitting by the front door all week end. Things are not looking good.


----------



## debbie5

Oh, scareme....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, Scareme, not another trip to the Lake House!


----------



## Spooky1

Take care scareme. I hope you can avoid another trip to the Lake House.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

According to USPS Customer Service, I can't file an undelivered mail report before 14 business days after the package was shipped, which will be Wednesday. The guy I bought them from FINALLY got back in touch with me with a tracking number, so I was able to find out where it's at. It has been in Atlanta for three days. I made sure to point this out to the gentleman at CS, and request that he call someone there and "speed things up" if possible. Especially since their website shows the projected delivery date as 11-13-2012. Meaning it's 6 days late already. GRRRRR


----------



## debbie5

Tired. Caffeine yesterday, & hungover from it today. BLEH.


----------



## dead hawk

though really excited about halloween 2013 don't you just wish that the creations you build were alive and that they would all be a surprise and you open them up on halloween and are shocked by the beauty


----------



## Headless

I don't know about you dead hawk but there are one or two of my props that I wouldn't be too thrilled to find alive.... #1 in particular the giant spider..... I think she is perfectly beautiful as she is - dead and attached to the ceiling of the haunt with some serious wiring.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hairazor said:


> So, Lord H, the B party went well?


Yes mam, it was pretty cool, laid back and relaxing. Going to the Tilted Kilt was about as scummy as it got - scantily clad girls in plaid bras and mini-kilts serving you. It's a lot cooler (and better) than Hooters.


----------



## Lord Homicide

_"This Thanksgiving, Paul McCartney is urging you to say 'no, thanks' to turkey and 'yes' to a delicious, cruelty-free holiday meal," the group says.
_
LOL, celebrities need to sit down and shut up. I'm so tired of actors, socialites, musicians, etc... telling everyone what to do and it makes me sick that people listen to them. Your idea is dumb Paul.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Needless to say, I will not be taking the advice of Paul McCartney, as I love turkey.


----------



## Zurgh

Another carnivore, checking in...

I think I'll quit smoking. Wish it was that easy.

Todays secret message is as follows "The potatoes have gone nuclear, but the hamsters are still allies.":googly:


----------



## Spooky1

In honor of Sir Paul, I think I'll have an extra serving of turkey at Thanksgiving.


----------



## RoxyBlue

dead hawk said:


> though really excited about halloween 2013 don't you just wish that the creations you build were alive and that they would all be a surprise and you open them up on halloween and are shocked by the beauty


No, 'cause some of ours have big nasty pointy teeth:googly:


----------



## goneferal

We're eating turkey with friends on Thanksgiving, and just for Sir Paul, we will be spit roasting our own Turkey on Friday. Well, the Mr. will be making it. I have to work, but I get to come home to Turkey dinner II on Friday.


----------



## goneferal

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Went to the post office this morning. Still no compressor and airbrushes. Even after I became quite the loudmouthed A$$. I called our mail lady out about telling my wife that she just didn't put it on the truck, and she (quite smoothly) lied her way out of it. I also told the postmaster that I knew how long it takes a package to get from New Hampshire (where the box shipped from) to my house, and that I was already two weeks past that timeline, then let him know that if I found out one of his employees was stealing mail, I would contact the authorities and prosecute. He was rather short with me from the moment I walked in, in my own defense, so I explained my point of view in a loud verbal manner. Didn't do anything but allow me to vent, because they did not have my package.


They should have insured it, just for this reason. That sucks.


----------



## goneferal

RoxyBlue said:


> November 19 is (gasp!) Have a Bad Day Day. I think I shall decline participating in such a holiday:googly:
> 
> Apparently it was created in backlash against the routine overuse of "Have a good day".


Yikes, that's what my problem was. Strangely, as I sat at a funeral (I rarely attend them) for a fellow I have worked with from a funeral home on lots of my calls, the funeral director paused to thank me and our office for the work we did. That never ever happens and was so nice to hear. I'd never been to a "death worker's" funeral before. Apparently we turn out en masse. It was really nice and I hope the family were comforted.

OK, Ms. Doom and Gloom exits for the night...


----------



## debbie5

We are eating a 21 pound turkey tomorrow....yes, tomorrow...cuz I really really want turkey.


----------



## Copchick

Had training for Flood Rescue today. Just got home and I am so tired. ALOT of swimming. I can definately recognize my weaknesses. Won't get to the next phase probably until Feb when the streams have more water. I've really got a lot to work on until then. My upper arms are sore now, I can't wait to see what they're like when I wake up in five hours.


----------



## Hairazor

Bravo to you for taking the training, Copchick!


----------



## debbie5

Copchick- you can buy these exercise bands..they are like huge rubber bands, and use them to work out your arms while you sit & watch tv..inexpensive & will help with the arm strength you need. You can find exericse techniques online as well. I prefer the ones that come with a handle you can attach, as opposed to just a band. Congrats on taking the course!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

morbidmike said:


> look whos back back again Morbids back tell your friends look whos back look whos back look whos back......any way I had one heluva year....I got divorced for the 2nd time ..I got rid of my dispaly....moved outta my house....didnt get anything but my tools..clothes...and truck.....but now I have a girlfriend who is smokin hott and tiny and I'm doing well ....this year I'm gonna start over on the prop building this time I'm going to step it up more motion more detail and more insane.....thanx to the BIG ZF and his mods for getting me squared away here... I might even consider being nice to people....hahahahahaha NAW that wont happen muhahahahahahahahahah


*taps foot* well, its about freaking time! I was wondering how long it would take you to come back to the fun house! Sheesh! *pulls out roll of duct tape* now, its time to make sure you don't leave us ever again!


----------



## goneferal

Copchick said:


> Had training for Flood Rescue today. Just got home and I am so tired. ALOT of swimming. I can definately recognize my weaknesses. Won't get to the next phase probably until Feb when the streams have more water. I've really got a lot to work on until then. My upper arms are sore now, I can't wait to see what they're like when I wake up in five hours.


Awesome! You train all you can. Thanks for doing it.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

@GF: He did have a tracking number for it, but didn't share it when he shipped it out. I had to contact him three times to get the tracking number. 

@CopChick: That's awesome! When I was in the military, I did a search and rescue course that required us to be able to rescue an adult in a fast moving stream. It's not an easy thing to accomplish. It's good training, though.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

^ Very cute. I feel a bit helpless like that at times as well! 

Quite a hot day today - fires everywhere in the next state - just serves to remind me how unprepared we are for this year. Must put that on the top of the list for the weekend.


----------



## morbidmike

my GF's alarm clock only has radio to wake you up and the only station it gets is a station that plays 24 hours of Christmas music...thats just wrong ...I wanna wake to Pantera cemetary gates you know a cheerful happy tune not ba ba ba Bing Crosby White Christmas Thats the Debil Bobby Bouchet


----------



## debbie5

Dear High School: if you require a $100 deposit for a field trip to Canada today/Tuesday, it helps if you don't send home a notice about it YESTERDAY...not everyone has a spare $100 laying around. And since you require a check, it would be nice if you listed who the check needs to be made out to. And a contact name & email on the notice would be nice, too as now I have no idea who to call to get the check name from.....argghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. (bashing head on desk)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hi mikey ...., Smooch!


----------



## Lord Homicide

morbidmike said:


> my GF's alarm clock only has radio to wake you up and the only station it gets is a station that plays 24 hours of Christmas music...thats just wrong ...I wanna wake to Pantera cemetary gates you know a cheerful happy tune not ba ba ba Bing Crosby White Christmas Thats the Debil Bobby Bouchet


Lol, now we're talking.... Pantera!


----------



## randomr8

Here's your Sunday afternoon Soul Train fix. Damn Fine Song.


----------



## randomr8

Copchick said:


> Had training for Flood Rescue today. Just got home and I am so tired. ALOT of swimming. I can definately recognize my weaknesses. Won't get to the next phase probably until Feb when the streams have more water. I've really got a lot to work on until then. My upper arms are sore now, I can't wait to see what they're like when I wake up in five hours.


Very cool. You gonna train for underwater retrieval too? People I talk to tell me that's real hum-dinger as well.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Goblin said:


>


Aww, poor little fella.

On a side note: I know for a fact that my airbrushes are at the post office this morning, according to the USPS website.


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> I have no idea who to call


DUH...


----------



## Copchick

randomr8 said:


> Very cool. You gonna train for underwater retrieval too? People I talk to tell me that's real hum-dinger as well.


Nothing underwater yet, that I know of. There are more stages of training as we go along in the next 18 months or so. It will consist of Water Rescue and Emergency Response, Boating Safety and Emergency Boat Operator's Course. Nothing as of yet for underwater. We do have a dive team for victim recovery with our River Rescue Unit.



debbie5 said:


> Copchick- you can buy these exercise bands..they are like huge rubber bands, and use them to work out your arms while you sit & watch tv..inexpensive & will help with the arm strength you need. You can find exericse techniques online as well. I prefer the ones that come with a handle you can attach, as opposed to just a band. Congrats on taking the course!


Thanks for the tip Deb! That's something I can do at my desk. Yep, starting Sunday I'm getting my butt back at the gym for strength training and maybe getting to the pool in the next boro to get more swimming strength. It's funny, I thought I was an average swimmer. Lol, NOT!

@ BioHC - It is swift water training for victims and yourself. The streams are pretty low right now. Looking forward to it though!

So basically the Flood Response Unit will be responding to flood and water emergencies. The city gets them occasionally and there has been tragic results. I guess because of that is why I volunteered to do it. There is a need. Most of the people being trained are firefighters and some EMS personnel. It's probably the first time all three public safety divisions are training together with the same purpose.

Thanks for the support guys!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Lord Homicide said:


> DUH...
> Ghostbusters Theme - YouTube


LMAO! LH, that was a great comeback!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Copchick, maybe you could get a Newfoundland to help with those water rescues.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Or maybe these guys could help?

Synchronized Swimming on Vimeo


----------



## Copchick

@ Roxy - Holy giant dogs! Notice it took two handlers to load him in the helicopter!? Heck, I'll take a dog for rescues.

@ Bone to Pick --LMAO! I remember that skit on SNL! We did do a very brief attempt at synchronized swimming. It looked like the scene at 3:42 and 5:03. Lets just say, we'll stick to our day jobs!


----------



## morbidmike

I slid on a wood stool today at work and got a sliver in my right butt cheek dag nabbit that hurts


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

morbidmike said:


> I slid on a wood stool today at work and got a sliver in my right butt cheek dag nabbit that hurts


I have a notion that you did that on purpose .... so when caught picking at your backside, you would have an excuse...?


----------



## Spooky1

morbidmike said:


> I slid on a wood stool today at work and got a sliver in my right butt cheek dag nabbit that hurts


Next time wear pants when sitting on a wooden bar stool.


----------



## Zurgh

Get some iodine on that morbidmike... and get that poor stool to an emergency room, quick! No telling what kind of infection that poor stool got from ya'... at least get it a beer...:googly:

Hmm, just need to worry about dinner for myself, tonight... perhaps I'll make up some flaming hell-hot beef Thai red curry...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Someone sent this in an email to me today. I just love that the police force has dogs like this in service, and I am a huge dog lover. Bad guys? You better watch out this dog sure does his job well! Go get him baby!


----------



## randomr8

Zurgh said:


> Hmm, just need to worry about dinner for myself, tonight... perhaps I'll make up some flaming hell-hot beef Thai red curry...


It BURNS!

I keep on thinking MM's gonna get a matching one for the right cheek. Just me..


----------



## randomr8

Gonna deep fry two Turkey breasts. Any brining favorites out there? I figure I'll do two separate tastes. Why not, right?


----------



## Copchick

@ Pumpkin5 - HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!! I love when that happens! 

You can see in the beginning where the suspect shoots. See the puff of smoke? Good job K-9, good boy! These dogs are tough.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Chalk on the wood pile day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jeff, she is soooo CUTE!

And dogs rule!

Copchick. newfies are indeed monster dogs, but they are the most mellow and good natured animal you can imagine. Some years ago we lived one neighborhood over from a family that had two newfies. Rosie was 130 pounds and Sadie was a few pounds less. They dwarfed our 80 pound lab/golden retriever mix. They also believed themselves to be lap dogs, which made for some interesting moments if you happened to sit down near them


----------



## morbidmike

I got the Christmas tree up and the lights on for my girlfriend and I put the two bat ornaments on it already she go them at peir one they are awesome one is purple and one is lime green both are glitter covered hahahahah hey there a gift what can I say


----------



## Hairazor

P5, that dog vid was awsss!

FE, chalk never looked cuter!


----------



## debbie5

Started to get stressed, then realized how blessed I am. yes, Christmas may be much "smaller" this year, but things could be much worse! 

Peace.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

So, a small miracle happened. I've been trying for months to get a testing meter for my diabetes. Everyone has turned me down, even liberty medical. Then my sister tried one last time in the little pharmacy by the doctor's office (new building that has everything) This wonderful pharmacist, at first got the same rejection when he tried to bill the insurance, but then told us he would look deeper into the situation and that he would call us if he found out anything more.

Later that day, he calls back saying that he'd brought in a medicaid/medicare expert and found that all recipients have two different case numbers. He told me they found that out and that I could come in anytime to pick up my meter.

This makes me so happy and my faith in humanity is restored, just because he was the only one to actually search deeper into the problem to find the answer. And not only that, but the meter I have is digital and keeps track of my numbers automatically. No more coding or writing down anything at all!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Anyone know why an airbrush would blow bubbles back into the paint jar? Also, how can I get pumpkin orange paint out of carpet without bleach?


----------



## Headless

Nawww Goblin that is too cute!

Ummmmm Bio - oops... Good luck with that. At least you finally got it!!!!!

Deb I used to have that often as well with the whole need money for school thing. I don't get that they don't get the stress they put parents under with that. Very frustrating when you don't want your kids to miss out on the trips etc. But you can only do what you can do.

Christmas will be a little light on for us this year too. One car broken down with several hundred dollars of repairs. A $300 vet bill. Two car registrations due within 2 weeks (over $800 all up). And with 6 weeks until Christmas that's 3 pays and just one wage. Good thing I already have some of the meat sitting in the freezer.


----------



## Copchick

Dark Angel 27 said:


> So, a small miracle happened. I've been trying for months to get a testing meter for my diabetes. Everyone has turned me down, even liberty medical. Then my sister tried one last time in the little pharmacy by the doctor's office (new building that has everything) This wonderful pharmacist, at first got the same rejection when he tried to bill the insurance, but then told us he would look deeper into the situation and that he would call us if he found out anything more.
> 
> Later that day, he calls back saying that he'd brought in a medicaid/medicare expert and found that all recipients have two different case numbers. He told me they found that out and that I could come in anytime to pick up my meter.
> 
> This makes me so happy and my faith in humanity is restored, just because he was the only one to actually search deeper into the problem to find the answer. And not only that, but the meter I have is digital and keeps track of my numbers automatically. No more coding or writing down anything at all!


Great to hear you've got your meter! It's so wonderful when you have someone who really goes out of their way to help. It makes you feel so much better when someone cares. 



Headless said:


> Christmas will be a little light on for us this year too. One car broken down with several hundred dollars of repairs. A $300 vet bill. Two car registrations due within 2 weeks (over $800 all up). And with 6 weeks until Christmas that's 3 pays and just one wage. Good thing I already have some of the meat sitting in the freezer.


Keep your chin up. It stinks when everything happens all at once. You've got a roof over your head, clothes on your back, "meat sitting in the freezer", and you've got each other. It's one of those trying times for you, you'll pull through.


----------



## debbie5

Yay DA!! I was wondering why they wouldn't cover such a basic thing. Do you kn ow that a lot of pharmacies now cover your testing supplies at no cost??


----------



## morbidmike

time to start my day of causing mayham and chaos in the streets


----------



## Evil Queen

Laptop broke down again. Middle son's car broke down again. At least I have my Kindle so I can get online and we have hubby's car for son to drive.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, really foggy this morning, I expect to see a werewolf sneaking through the yard.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

My wife and kids Halloween night.


----------



## Copchick

Oh my gosh they look adorable FE!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> My wife and kids Halloween night.


That Dracula costume kicks mine's ass. Awesome! All I had was some old clothes that kind of looked Dracula-esque, plastic cape, wax teeth and some makeup. lol


----------



## Bone Dancer

Great costumes, where did they get them?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Lord Homicide said:


> That Dracula costume kicks mine's ass. Awesome! All I had was some old clothes that kind of looked Dracula-esque, plastic cape, wax teeth and some makeup. lol


When I was a kid about your son's age.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Copchick said:


> Great to hear you've got your meter! It's so wonderful when you have someone who really goes out of their way to help. It makes you feel so much better when someone cares.


It sure does. I'm so relieved that he was able to help me out. I was already starting to pull my hair out in frustraition.



debbie5 said:


> Yay DA!! I was wondering why they wouldn't cover such a basic thing. Do you kn ow that a lot of pharmacies now cover your testing supplies at no cost??


not if you have government insurance. I assured you i tried several different places and nothing.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

thanks ..... and Bill.....where did I get them, kidding right??? 

HAHAHHAHA

I've been selling costumes for how many years now???


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Figured out what was wrong with the airbrush. A very minute flake of paint inside the needle housing. Took the gun all the way apart and soaked it in windex for about 10 minutes, then re-assembled it and ran a paint cup full of distilled water through it. Now it works fine.


----------



## debbie5

Cooked my first turkey...only the neck was in the cavity....the giblets were hidden in the neck..which I only discovered AFTER I cooked it. I feel like a noob. And the dark meat/legs were so ginormously huge, they never finished cooking, despite me covering the breast. Oh well. It will be good as soup.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I've been selling costumes for how many years now???


Did you give your kids a discount on those costumes?

Long day at work, but I got a lot of things done that needed finishing before a long holiday weekend. Now I can sit back, do some laundry, and relax on the forum


----------



## randomr8

We are testing out Gingerbread shooters. Good grown-up desert! Equal parts of each.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll have a shot of the Bailey's, please:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Getting ready to start working on the Turkey...Going to be flavor injected with butter jalapeno marinade...nomnomnomnomnom


----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Getting ready to start working on the Turkey...Going to be flavor injected with butter jalapeno marinade...nomnomnomnomnom


Oooo, that's different. I haven't seen the jalepeno before. Do you make it yourself?


----------



## debbie5

Drove 53 miles roundtrip, almost 1 1/2 hours for a free reindeer motor. Would have been cheaper to buy it online...still, it was a nice day for a drive...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Copchick said:


> Oooo, that's different. I haven't seen the jalepeno before. Do you make it yourself?


It is a cajun thing, I think. My aunt told me how to make it. It's basically melted butter with a little jalapeno juice to add a spicy kick to it. Personally, I like butter and chicken stock mixed together, but I want to try this out. I know that other injector flavors I have used trap ALL moisture inside the turkey. Hoping that this does the same. I will update tomorrow with a review of it.


----------



## Goblin

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone! I hope you all have a great holiday!


----------



## Headless

Great shot FE - love the costumes.


----------



## dead hawk

happy turkey day chickens


----------



## morbidmike

its Thanksgiving ..dont choke on some turkey cuz i will point and laugh at you !!!!!...but then I will help you with a new move called the painmalic this is where you continuely kick the choking person in the groin until they are not choking anymore....then your face...then my face


----------



## randomr8

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Getting ready to start working on the Turkey...Going to be flavor injected with butter jalapeno marinade...nomnomnomnomnom


Some friends make habanero jelly. Sounds like a match.



debbie5 said:


> Drove 53 miles roundtrip, almost 1 1/2 hours for a free reindeer motor. Would have been cheaper to buy it online...still, it was a nice day for a drive...


And you saved it from the dump. Haunters are the best recyclers!

Happy T-Day everyone


----------



## dead hawk

So i found out that boiling norma paper mache paste (flour and water) you can make plaster which is tougher than normal mache paste and can last longer so i am goingn to try and make a skull with that method i will give y'alls feed back


----------



## RoxyBlue

I expect we will see a lot of folks out walking today prior to experiencing a large caloric intake this afternoon.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!

Great ya got the meter DA! It's good to keep yourself in check to make sure that your numbers don't get too high.

Taking a break from the dinner preparations. I have the candied yams and stuffing ready for the oven. Hubby and I eat at our regular dinner time even on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

No turkey for me today. My niece is in the hospital and they have no idea what's wrong with her. They're keeping her another night. I sure wish I knew what was wrong with her. You think the docs would have found something by now. She's been in there since yesterday morning!


----------



## debbie5

Mr. & Mrs. Stix cam...she's expecting a baby in summer. Mr. Stix has lost his antlers. Santa feeds the reindeer at 11am,6pm and 9pm EST.& is often visited by a baby goat, deer & dog...there are also 2 turkeys who trot around.. 
http://reindeercam.com/

Decorate the tree...http://www.apples4theteacher.com/holidays/christmas/decorate-a-tree/

Christmas slingshot into the chimney...and more... http://www.akidsheart.com/holidays/christms/chgames.htm


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I was just informed that since I am off of work today, I have been voluntold to provide security for my wife and her little sister on their early bird Black Friday shopping experience. I get to go watch little old ladies beat each other up with walkers!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*smirk* if you go, you should get the geriatric wrestling on tape!


----------



## RoxyBlue

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I was just informed that since I am off of work today, I have been voluntold to provide security for my wife and her little sister on their early bird Black Friday shopping experience. I get to go watch little old ladies beat each other up with walkers!


"Voluntold" - what a perfectly descriptive word! I am totally going to add that to my vocabulary.


----------



## Zurgh

Hmmm, power ranger with faerie wings or an anime dog demon in a mecha... tough decision to make...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

RoxyBlue said:


> "Voluntold" - what a perfectly descriptive word! I am totally going to add that to my vocabulary.


LOL, feel free.

@DA: I didn't get any on tape, but I did see one little old lady accidentally get hit in the head with a vacuum cleaner box. She was okay, but geez people.

I've never been a big fan of Christmas shopping anyway, but Black Friday is a PTSD trigger waiting to happen. Way too many people, tempers are flaring, some people don't bathe, and it's just a massive crowd of people who have no manners. I informed my wife and sister-in-law that this night will never occur again.

Now, if everyone will excuse me, I'm thinking of mixing cold medicine and whiskey then going to bed, lol

On a bright note, I did get a game my son has been having a fit to get, at a very discounted price. So, score a point on the dad board!


----------



## Goblin

The doctor has scheduled my sister's surgury for December 11th.

 Got to brave the crowds today!


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, I will keep your sister in my prayers.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Hope your sister's surgery goes well, Goblin!

I believe that I am getting a respiratory infection.


----------



## debbie5

I am "lumping" today...doing nothing more stressful than washing laundry. Gotta keep my stress level low, or I'll get sick...happens every year unless I make a concerted effort to chill out.


----------



## Zurgh

Think I'm coming down with the cooties... guess it's better than the pox or the colly-wobbles...


----------



## debbie5

Okay...I can't stand laying around...gonna go buy some uber marked down groceries (19 cent celery!), pick up some free fro yo and go see "Hotel Transylvania" for $4.50 a person. Yay.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

BioHazardCustoms said:


> LOL, feel free.
> 
> I've never been a big fan of Christmas shopping anyway, but Black Friday is a PTSD trigger waiting to happen. Way too many people, tempers are flaring, some people don't bathe, and it's just a massive crowd of people who have no manners. I informed my wife and sister-in-law that this night will never occur again.


Yes, and this the same reason why I'm not planning to step a foot out of the house today...the biggest problem is that my meds are ready at Walgreens, and I'd like to pick them up...but I'm too scared that my on panic attack will be triggered by the huge crowd.

I may just wait till tomorrow.


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> "Voluntold" - what a perfectly descriptive word! I am totally going to add that to my vocabulary.


Yup. Something you'd probably do out of volunteer-i-tis if given the chance.

As the year winds down I hope everyone finds what they need.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Zurgh said:


> Think I'm coming down with the cooties... guess it's better than the pox or the colly-wobbles...


:jolang it Zurgh! I reminded you to get your CVS in June! Sheesh....


----------



## Copchick

@ Debbie5 - I just checked out the reindeercam. I loved it! Thanks for posting the info!

Edit - Just watched the 9:00 PM Santa appearance and feeding of the reindeer. That was so nice to watch. I wish I was a kid again.


----------



## goneferal

Copchick said:


> @ Debbie5 - I just checked out the reindeercam. I loved it! Thanks for posting the info!
> 
> Edit - Just watched the 9:00 PM Santa appearance and feeding of the reindeer. That was so nice to watch. I wish I was a kid again.


Funny thing is one was pooping earlier.


----------



## debbie5

Excretion is funny at any age....


----------



## debbie5

Adults are laughing, thinking it's so funny. I remember this kind of stuff when I was a kid...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=J5ZxdWwmLpo#!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Reindeer Cam is pretty cute.

Voluntold......... I like it.

Everything crossed for your sister Goblin. Thinking of you.

We took a little road trip to pick up an Ebay purchase I made - a 3/4 mannequin - not sure what she will be used for as yet, but at $17 I couldn't pass her up.

Really warm day here today - summer has finally arrived!


----------



## morbidmike

I talked to my ex wife yesterday she said she had 20 people come to the door and ask her where the display was during the month of october and on Halloween night kids were throwing fits in the front yard wanting to see my props .....I really miss them but next year I will make a new name for my self......my GF even said she wouldnt mind living in my old neighborhood which would be so cool to be apart of haunted westgate again


----------



## Copchick

@ Morbidmike - kinda gives you a little satisfaction people were asking HER where all the halloween stuff was, huh? You'll be back on your feet and better than ever next year!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

@Morbidmike- I bet that makes you feel all kinds of satisfaction huh? Here's to next year and lots of scary props!

The reindeer cam is super awesome! I'm not a kid anymore but I'm loving watching them!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I hope you guys don't mind, but I need to rant...and this is the only safe place. (i.e My niece can't see it here) 

Okay, so at the beginning of this month, I ordered two DVDs from ebay. They're both brand new and I bought them the same day. A week passed and the first one arrived. It's been almost 3 weeks and the other hasn't arrived yet. I'd be more understanding if I had ordered it from out of country, but the seller lives in the USA. It should not have taken this long for it to arrive. 

I really really hope I'm not getting screwed like I did with my nephew's belt buckle last year.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I completely understand, DA. I waited almost a month for my airbrush, but the compressor got here from further away in 4 days.

On an unrelated note: I have an upper respiratory infection, and my doc is on vacation until the middle of next week. My choices have been narrowed to an ER or a doc-in-a-box (Urgent care clinic) I believe that I'm just going to suck it up, and hope that I can get over this crap soon.


----------



## debbie5

Bio- urgent care usually has a cheaper co pay...git! don't need ya with noomoanyuh.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh said:


> Hmmm, power ranger with faerie wings or an anime dog demon in a mecha... tough decision to make...


How about a demon dog with fairy wings?

Scored something from one of my brothers, although not for ourselves. He had a large gurkha sword he bought about 40 years ago that's been sitting in the basement at our parents' house. He had no interest in keeping it, so Spooky1 sent an email to one of his D&D friends who has a collection of weaponry asking if he'd like to have it. His response "Hell yes!"


----------



## Zurgh

Like I said, RoxyB, tough decision, I'd trade the wings if I could...

Left; Team power ranger
With Korean or Japanese speaking Android© (not sure, she doesn't say much and does even less) and Slippy the Wonder Gobi fish...

Right; Team dog demon
With trained Baby Tiger® and Robo Derp the almost useless killer toy robot...

P5, it's not cooties, I think it is more a case of the Oogies or perhaps the Jeebies, (but not the Heebies)... We'll see when the tests come back...

...¿if ya' ever say "that boy ain't right in the head", you could be right, but not everything said is completely based on delusions... perhaps strongly rooted there... and sometimes, I'm a functional member in society, too, maybe¿?¿?¿ nah...:googly:


----------



## goneferal

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I completely understand, DA. I waited almost a month for my airbrush, but the compressor got here from further away in 4 days.
> 
> On an unrelated note: I have an upper respiratory infection, and my doc is on vacation until the middle of next week. My choices have been narrowed to an ER or a doc-in-a-box (Urgent care clinic) I believe that I'm just going to suck it up, and hope that I can get over this crap soon.


Go to the doc in the box. Or, does your doc have someone covering for them, most do when they go out of town. Get better soon!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

According to the Doc in a box, I have a bacterial respiratory infection. She prescribed a Z-pac, something for nausea, Thera-flu to help break up the crap in my chest, plenty of fluids and 48 hours bed rest. I now can describe in exact detail what it feels like to be hit by a freight train carrying the bubonic plague.


----------



## Copchick

Glad you went BioHC. Now at least you've got something to help you feel better soon. Get some rest.


----------



## N. Fantom

So I got bored and turned my 10 year old sister into a 200 year old Mrs. Clause.


----------



## Hairazor

N.Fantom, great job!


----------



## debbie5

Impractical, odd, breakable...and on my Christmas list. I'm so tired of being poor & practical!! http://www.etsy.com/listing/75169823/pair-of-tentacle-candlestick-holders?ref=usr_faveitems


----------



## Evil Queen

Great job N. Fantom!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

hahahaha, that one's great, Goblin!


----------



## Copchick

Good job N.Fantom.! She'd make a great Mrs. Claus.


----------



## RoxyBlue

November 25 is National Parfait Day. As if we didn't consume enough calories already, they had to add a dessert day?:googly:

N. Fantom, your sister is an absolutely adorable Mrs. Claus


----------



## Spooky1

N. Fantom, nice job turning your sister into Mrs. Claus


----------



## debbie5

Funny how the mean troll woman on a FaceBook page suddenly deleted her mean posts to me and shut up when I pointed out how stupid it was to have her picture online and also live 15 minutes from me....derp.


----------



## goneferal

N. Fantom said:


> So I got bored and turned my 10 year old sister into a 200 year old Mrs. Clause.


Nice job!


----------



## goneferal

BioHazardCustoms said:


> According to the Doc in a box, I have a bacterial respiratory infection. She prescribed a Z-pac, something for nausea, Thera-flu to help break up the crap in my chest, plenty of fluids and 48 hours bed rest. I now can describe in exact detail what it feels like to be hit by a freight train carrying the bubonic plague.


Get better soon! Z-pack should work.


----------



## dead hawk

I have 5 packages comming in usps fed ex and ups all hate me XD


----------



## dead hawk

RoxyBlue said:


> No, 'cause some of ours have big nasty pointy teeth:googly:


 My creations have no mouths  I am making a whole new series this year and sharp pointy and nasty is the goal


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Day 2 of anti-biotics, and I feel 100% better. I still have 3 days to go on this course. I go back to work tomorrow, so i hope I don't end up catching some other type of cold. Inmates are dirty...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Zurgh said:


> Like I said, RoxyB, tough decision, I'd trade the wings if I could...
> 
> Left; Team power ranger
> With Korean or Japanese speaking Android© (not sure, she doesn't say much and does even less) and Slippy the Wonder Gobi fish...
> 
> Right; Team dog demon
> With trained Baby Tiger® and Robo Derp the almost useless killer toy robot...
> 
> P5, it's not cooties, I think it is more a case of the Oogies or perhaps the Jeebies, (but not the Heebies)... We'll see when the tests come back...
> 
> ...¿if ya' ever say "that boy ain't right in the head", you could be right, but not everything said is completely based on delusions... perhaps strongly rooted there... and sometimes, I'm a functional member in society, too, maybe¿?¿?¿ nah...:googly:


Wow....its shocking how accurate that character is. (sans fairy wings of course) But if i were looking for the ultimate evil power ranger, I'd go with the original green ranger. he almost destroyed the others before they broke the evil spell over him. And he had the most charming evil laugh.














Yes, I'm awake and only thinking with half my brain at the moment...and my nerdiness is showing through again.


----------



## debbie5

Well, I didn't wake up dead. I guess that means I have to do more cleaning today. Damn.


----------



## morbidmike

tree is up and decorated ....GF is back from Mississippi and that makes me happy the house is boring with out her here


----------



## debbie5

I am making up t shirts, bumper stickers and signs for your lawn that say this:

Dear Humans: When to use "seen" versus when to use "saw": saw is used in the past, seen is past participle which requires a form of "have", "has", or "had" in front of it. Examples: "I saw the movie." "I had seen the movie." INCORRECT: "I seen the movie". 

it's making me nuutttsssssssssssssssssssssss....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*Now that I'm more awake...*



N. Fantom said:


> So I got bored and turned my 10 year old sister into a 200 year old Mrs. Clause.


That looks awesome Fantom! Major kudos to the both of you.



debbie5 said:


> Impractical, odd, breakable...and on my Christmas list. I'm so tired of being poor & practical!! http://www.etsy.com/listing/75169823/pair-of-tentacle-candlestick-holders?ref=usr_faveitems


Oooohhh! I want this too!



debbie5 said:


> Well, I didn't wake up dead. I guess that means I have to do more cleaning today. Damn.


Ugh, I feel ya! Today is a major laundry day for me! So not looking forward to it.

Oh and, MorbidMike...couldn't help but notice your new user title....nice!


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> I am making up t shirts, bumper stickers and signs for your lawn that say this:
> 
> Dear Humans: When to use "seen" versus when to use "saw": saw is used in the past, seen is past participle which requires a form of "have", "has", or "had" in front of it. Examples: "I saw the movie." "I had seen the movie." INCORRECT: "I seen the movie".
> 
> it's making me nuutttsssssssssssssssssssssss....


Get used to it Deb. The Mayans don't have anything on Mike Judge as far as prediction! Watch this movie. Only WE can make a stand to prevent this catastrophe! Watch the movie, get educated and let's steer humanity away from complete dumbness.


----------



## Hairazor

Poor grammer? How bout for eternity?

http://www.happyplace.com/13722/the-most-blatant-grammar-and-spelling-mistakes-ever-seen-in-tattoos


----------



## debbie5

Ah-hahahhahahaaa!! "No Regerts"....


----------



## Zurgh

Great work, N. Fantom!

Get well, BHC.

DA, I was never a fan, but not a hater, ether... but for the stat bonuses in that game, I'll gladly look like a power ranger or Inuyasha (and, now, MechaStoat is a pink ranger.) 

So Deb, "I'z seenin tha' movie dat ya'll have saw." would not be proper English? Curse you, Public Education system! Ya' failed-ed me'z agains!:googly:

LH, I'll have to check out that movie...

WOW, Hairazor... those are... I don't have the word for it... (hilarious/WTF were they thinking/sad reflection on humanity/but still real funny/don't ever do this)... is there a word for all that? If not, than I shall make a new word... and the German "Schadenfreude" (or, joy at others misfortune/harm) is close, but a lot more mean spirited...

Day 1 (24 hrs), no cigarettes, and no one is dead, yet... but I'm close to gnawing my own arms off...:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I spent the holiday weekend with my parents and some of the family. Only 12 people for Thanksgiving dinner instead of the more typical 17-18, so it was quieter than usual:jol:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Oh Deb - "seen" and "congrates" are my pet hates........ LOL

Had dinner with visiting brother in law & wife tonight. What is it with people who have everything that they need to be irritatingly arrogant. "Oh our new house is sooooooooo big that if she's up one end of the house and I'm up the other, we can't hear one another even when we yell out loud". How nice for you..... Can I get you another glass of "I don't give a toss?" The final straw was him making fun of his own brothers painful back issues. Sometimes 3 hours away just isn't enough....


----------



## Copchick

Headless said:


> Had dinner with visiting brother in law & wife tonight. What is it with people who have everything that they need to be irritatingly arrogant. "Oh our new house is sooooooooo big that if she's up one end of the house and I'm up the other, we can't hear one another even when we yell out loud". How nice for you..... Can I get you another glass of "I don't give a toss?" The final straw was him making fun of his own brothers painful back issues. Sometimes 3 hours away just isn't enough....


Just keep thinking...karma. What goes around comes around. His snide arrogance will surely come back to bite him in the arse. Thankfully he's not next door to you or in the same town!


----------



## debbie5

Cooking turkey #2 today! NOM! Cleaning like crazy cuz the house went from "October/cluttered" to "dirty". Bleh.


----------



## Haunted Spider

So with over 600 LED C9 bulbs clipped along my roofline, another 450 c9/mini lights and garland wrapping my porch, 5 wreaths, 3 Christmas trees, candle lights in the windows, and an assortment of other decorations, I think my wife has finally decided I can stop decorating the house for her..... I miss my fence and tombstones.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Headless said:


> Had dinner with visiting brother in law & wife tonight. What is it with people who have everything that they need to be irritatingly arrogant. "Oh our new house is sooooooooo big that if she's up one end of the house and I'm up the other, we can't hear one another even when we yell out loud". How nice for you..... Can I get you another glass of "I don't give a toss?" The final straw was him making fun of his own brothers painful back issues. Sometimes 3 hours away just isn't enough....


You know what, he's only a brother in law....surely it couldn't hurt to deck him....or the use of duct tape could be applied here....anything to shut him the hell up!


----------



## Copchick

I saw this quote today and laughed out loud.

Wendy Liebman - "I've been on so many blind dates, I should get a free dog."

Hahahahaha!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless, our house is about 1900 square feet in size and we sometimes can't hear each other just yelling up the stairs. so your BIL's standard for house size may not mean much Also, brothers making fun of each other is often just a way of showing their manly affection for each other. It's a guy thing.

Taking a day off before going back to work sure helps ease the transition from holiday vacation to the daily grind. I'm watching the show "Run My Renovation" (where people get a free renovation, taxes not included, but have no say in the choices of paint, flooring, fixtures, etc.). Most of the time the choices turn out well, but I don't think I could let America pick out the look of my kitchen or bathroom.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I believe that I need to build myself a hot wire foam cutter. Whether I do so or not, I will be starting a couple of new tombstones in the near future. I'm starting to get a little antsy without much to do on my off days. I may even record some of it and put it on youtube. I'm going bonkers down here without my display set up. I spent so much time working on it and setting up that now I kind of have a hollow spot that needs filling with some type of activity.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I know how you feel Bio, there seems to a big void right after Halloween. Going full speed then to a complete stop, feels strange. But keeping an eye on the Christmas sales for lights and timers and animated stuff I can hack later on when they go on sale. Still it is nice to have a bit of a rest break.


----------



## Death's Door

Hi Guys - back to work after a busy and gut busting Thanksgiving. Made up my mind and decorated the outside of the house on Saturday with winds around 25-30 mph for about 4 hours. Chilled on Sunday and ate leftovers. Cleaned up 80% of the neighbors' leaves that landed in my yard on Monday and did a little Christmas shopping. 

After work today, I will be making turkey noodle soup and start to decorate the inside of the house. 

I felt a little sadness when putting my autumnal decorations away yesterday.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I may leave my tombstones out in the yard this winter. They look so peaceful with snow on them.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Taking my girl to run errands... Got a video cam on the dog at home. We will see what, how and when he starts to destroy his pen. Can't wait to see the Bax cam


----------



## Hairazor

Lord H, that should be enlightening


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm getting quite good at falling asleep in the recliner in the evening. I think I'm turning into my dad:googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I forgot to turn on the heat to the shop. It is bloody cold out there.


----------



## goneferal

Lord Homicide said:


> Taking my girl to run errands... Got a video cam on the dog at home. We will see what, how and when he starts to destroy his pen. Can't wait to see the Bax cam


You have to share the video. I've always wanted one of those cams, but I'm pretty sure my older dog sleeps the whole time we're gone (she's only alone for about 5 hours a day with our staggered schedules).


----------



## debbie5

Is it Halloween yet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

November 28 is:

Make Your Own Head Day - one for the prop makers and life casters

Red Planet Day - commemorates the launch of the Spacecraft Mariner 4 on November 28,1964


----------



## Lord Homicide

Combine the two for Redhead Day!


----------



## debbie5

I made 12,000 posts here??!! Scary. I wonder if I have a new belt....have to look...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Belt?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> Belt?


Yes, belts or boas depending on your level of ho-i-ness

500 posts = Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I've been practicing a little each night with my airbrush, and realize now that it has been too long since I used one. I'm having to re-learn the basics before I can start actually working on projects with it.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## debbie5

I am SO EXCITED that I FINALLY have a boa!! I wonder if homeowners associations give out H.O.A. boas?


----------



## Spooky1

Didn't win the lottery so I guess I'll have to go to work tomorrow.  :googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Usable material? Anything less would be uncivilized...










GET UNCIVILIZED. This is a trash pile of roofing insulation board, 1/2" to 4" thickness. Another pile of this is on the roof and we've got a 40 yard dumpster full of it. I wish I had the storage space...

Ready to be shaken out and installed


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LH, if it were me, I'd find a way to make room for all that foam. That'd be one heck of a haul!


----------



## Hairazor

Whoa baby, Lord H, you run across the most amazing stuff!


----------



## debbie5

How can you use that board if it has the brown papery stuff on it??


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My wife bought a small tripod for my camera today, because I told her I plan to film a few more videos in the near future, and she said she doesn't want her arms getting tired, LOL.

@Deb: He could always peel the paper off...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

I love FaceBook cuz I can see all the other (East Coast) haunters who are up at 3am and can't sleep, either... (sigh). Is insomnia rampant among haunters??


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Yeah, I think that it is, deb. I feel like I just drank a case of energy drinks. Couldn't sleep, so I built a website for my haunt. Geez, I am a nerd.

http://darklanehauntedattraction.webs.com/ 
Let me know what you think!


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> Is it Halloween yet?


LOL not quite Deb - but getting there.....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

For some reason, I can't insert my signature picture into my signature. 

This is funny, I can build a website inside of thirty minutes, but I can't put a picture into my signature on a vBulletin forum. I'd really like to make the picture link to my website...


----------



## Headless

OMG so hot here today. Evidently the hottest November day ever recorded in our state. 45 degrees (113F). Thankfully it didn't quite get to that here but we did get 38 which is a little over 100. A bit too much when you think it was cold just a week ago. It's 8:30 pm and it is still way too hot to be comfortable. It's going to be an uncomfortable night.


----------



## Copchick

Ha, ha, Headless! Now the shoe is on the other foot.  Just a couple months ago we were in your boat and you in ours. But you surely got a hot one right off the bat.


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> How can you use that board if it has the brown papery stuff on it??


Take it off. This material here is a roofing insulation board called Sarnatherm


----------



## Lord Homicide

Goblin said:


>


----------



## Zurgh

Let's get this party started, c'mon, c'mon, YEAH!!!! ...or not...


----------



## Spooky1

Headless said:


> OMG so hot here today. Evidently the hottest November day ever recorded in our state. 45 degrees (113F). Thankfully it didn't quite get to that here but we did get 38 which is a little over 100. A bit too much when you think it was cold just a week ago. It's 8:30 pm and it is still way too hot to be comfortable. It's going to be an uncomfortable night.


Now you're just rubbing it in. It was 27 here this morning, but that's Fahrenheit, not Celsius.


----------



## Hairazor

Bio, I looked at your site. I Love the image you are using! I am impressed you could put that together so quickly.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice site, Bio! I like the graphic you have.

I recommend doing a spell check on any text prior to inserting it, though


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Did I mis-spell something. Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

"accomodate" - needs a second "m"

I just see things like that because I have to proofread reports and proposals at work every day.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

RoxyBlue said:


> "accomodate" - needs a second "m"
> 
> I just see things like that because I have to proofread reports and proposals at work every day.


Thank you. I've fixed it now.


----------



## debbie5

Bio:
"We use fog effects, strobe lights and other lighting effects If you" needs a period after second "effects"

And this sentence is kinda inappropriate: "Anyone interested in learning some haunting tricks of the trade, or in starting their own yard display, please feel free to contact me and we will schedule a time to get together and share any beers and ideas that I have that might be able to help you."

LOL....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Deb, I'm not adding beer to that sentence.


----------



## debbie5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Deb, I'm not adding beer to that sentence.


Dang..I was hoping you would think you wrote "beer" in there by accident..


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Finally back home again. *sigh* Long day. I made the trip to Great Clips and donated 12 inches of hair to Locks of Love. It feels so good to have shoulder length hair again.


----------



## Copchick

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Finally back home again. *sigh* Long day. I made the trip to Great Clips and donated 12 inches of hair to Locks of Love. It feels so good to have shoulder length hair again.


That is so generous of you!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I would do that, but locks of love doesn't accept hair in 1/4" increments, and that's as long as my hair gets in about three days. Then I get a major headache and have to shave my head again.


----------



## trishaanne

Do any Illinois haunters know of a good family law attorney that would give a free consultation over the phone?


----------



## Hairazor

Dark Angel, what a nice gift, your hair!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I are sitting here laughing our butts off watching "Chillerama" on On Demand. It's a movie about people watching really cheesy B horror movies at a drive-in and it's funny as hell. It's also rude, crude, and socially unacceptable


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

I prefer the warm weather over the cold - but it's like going out of the freezer and into the fire...... A bit of rain today which cooled things down a little.

Bio - your link isn't working from your signature picture. But I like the website!


----------



## scareme

Did anyone get the number of that truck that hit me? Glad to hear everyone's Thanksgiving went well. Nothing like a little pressed turkey and a dressing recipe for 300 to celebrate the day. Caught up on reading 30 pages of posts, and now back to bed. Wake me in 36 hours if anything happens.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Headless said:


> Bio - your link isn't working from your signature picture. But I like the website!


Bio, you do know how to make that a link right? Delete the hyphens from the URL tag first

Put this line infront of the pic.
[U-R-L="http://darklanehauntedattraction.webs.com"]
And this line after the pic
[/U-R-L]

Example:
Darklane Pic


----------



## RoxyBlue

November 30 is Stay At Home Because You Are Well Day. I believe that's also known as taking a mental health holiday.


----------



## debbie5

broke my finger!


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> November 30 is Stay At Home Because You Are Well Day. I believe that's also known as taking a mental health holiday.


Mental? Yes Health? No
I'm staying home anyway. I may have broken my toe getting dressed.



debbie5 said:


> broke my finger!


Just now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, Haunti I've broken the little toe on both feet at least once each. All it takes is bumping into something at just the right angle and you can hear them snap.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LH and Headless, thanks for letting me know that the link wasn't working! I believe that I got it fixed.
@ Haunti: Sorry to hear about your toe
@Deb: Sorry to hear about your finger


----------



## RoxyBlue

I tested your signature link and it works, Bio - yay!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Thanks, Roxy!

**EDIT**
Has anyone else here ever had the urge to set the rug on fire because the heater isn't warming the house up fast enough, and you think that the rug is hideous?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Does anyone know how to make a signature picture bigger? I'd like to make mine a little more easily read.


----------



## RoxyBlue

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Does anyone know how to make a signature picture bigger? I'd like to make mine a little more easily read.


There is actually a limit on the size of an image in the signature line, as stated in the forum rules: "Image may not be larger than 500 pixels wide x 75 pixels high"

If you've ever been on a forum where there was no limit, it becomes extremely challenging to find the post itself in the sea of images - rather like magazines that have more advertising than articles


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Yeah, I see your point. I just noticed that some sig pics were bigger than mine, and wondered how they had done it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You might just try resizing it before you upload it. I do see the one you have is 185 X 75 pixels, so it means elongating it without increasing the height, which will alter the proportions.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Does anyone know how to make a signature picture bigger? I'd like to make mine a little more easily read.


Increase and rework the font/words on the picture at the resolution it's currently at. What program did you do the graphic on?

EDIT: Place the name above and underneath the image (skull).
***************
Dark Lane

Haunted Attraction
***************


----------



## Copchick

You can see your house inside of a snowglobe!

*CLICK ON THE SITE BELOW,*
*PUT IN YOUR ADDRESS and ZIP CODE*
Then *click the "Shake" button*

http://www.draftfcb.com/holiday2011/


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, I'm on my Galaxy, it won't let me see a pic. Will try it later.


----------



## debbie5

This is so weird...I am trying to block a drunken ex-friend on Facebook...I can SEE his profile, but when I type in his name to find him and add him to list of blocked people, FB can't find him. Any advice?? Not like I can go on FB and ask any of my computer nerd friends, cuz he keeps blasting me with messages that I can't block....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Facebook is evil:googly:

Spooky1 picked up a copy of ParaNorman on sale, so hopefully sometime before next Halloween I'll be able to find time to watch it with him.


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> Facebook is evil:googly:
> 
> Spooky1 picked up a copy of ParaNorman on sale, so hopefully sometime before next Halloween I'll be able to find time to watch it with him.


:jol:I agree with you wholeheartedly....(about FB, to play you are just inviting trouble) and take the time to watch ParaNorman...it is a cute film....no NBC but very good. You will chuckle.....


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> This is so weird...I am trying to block a drunken ex-friend on Facebook...I can SEE his profile, but when I type in his name to find him and add him to list of blocked people, FB can't find him. Any advice?? Not like I can go on FB and ask any of my computer nerd friends, cuz he keeps blasting me with messages that I can't block....


He has his profile set so he can't be found using search.

If he is sending you messages but he is not on your friends list, you must have your account set up so anybody can message you. You can change that so only for friends can message you. If you allow friends of friends to send you messages you may still get messages from him if you have mutual friends.


----------



## debbie5

Thank you, Haunti!!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

This is going to be one busy month for me - starting rehearsals for two winter shows, have two concerts mid-December, and will be busy singing/playing violin (not at the same time) for the usual Christmas eve services. It's all good, though, because it helps me feel like Christmas.


----------



## Copchick

How nice Roxy!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*sigh* well, its that time again...gonna go put on my leopard print santa hat and go assemble the tree after I dig out the lights. Wish me luck!


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> Any advice??


Dump Facebook...



BioHazardCustoms said:


> LH, if it were me, I'd find a way to make room for all that foam. That'd be one heck of a haul!


Trust me man, I would if I could. I'll wait till after the wedding to worry about that lol.



Hairazor said:


> Whoa baby, Lord H, you run across the most amazing stuff!


Crazy ain't it????


----------



## Hairazor

Good advice??


----------



## Headless

Well that was clever - just managed to lose all the unread posts. 

Hope the broken bits mend soon.

Yesterday we went to Melbourne (2 hour drive) to take daughter Christmas decoration shopping since ex boyfriend called around after a change of mind and repossessed half of what she had. Talk about a shopping frenzy - that kid sure loves her Christmas stuff. Picked up a few things to add for our collection but didn't spend that much. I can't believe it's December!!! Where did that year go?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another sign of Christmas - Spooky1 brought the outdoor lights up from the basement for testing and found out that half of the one string of green lights we have was not working. Went to Home Depot to buy another string, and there were white lights and clear lights and red lights and blue lights and multicolored lights, but no green lights. Went to Kmart, found green lights at three times the price of what would have been the equivalent lights at Home Depot, then got in line behind a couple that decided after their purchases were rung up that it was more money than they wanted to spend, so they had the guy at the register remove some items, which took more time than was probably needed since the guy at the register did not appear to be in the holiday spirit, not that I can blame him for that. I mean, seriously, we're talking having to work at Kmart here.

To make up for our trials, we went to Panera and bought a cinnamon crunch bagel to share and I got a free cappucchino Spooky1 earned on his bonus card. Then we went home and walked the dog around the neighborhood to see who had lights up. Now all is right with the world


----------



## debbie5

Two car garage...can only fit one car in. Such is the overstuffed life of a haunter....


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Also speaking of Christmas - one morning last week I headed out my driveway - didn't get more than about 50 metres down the road and two deer ran across the road. We don't get deer here very often - in fact I think I have seen 3 others in the 12 years I have lived here. I chuckled to myself as I thought "hmmmm Christmas must not be far away"


----------



## Bone Dancer

debbie5 said:


> Two car garage...can only fit one car in. Such is the overstuffed life of a haunter....


I have a one and a half car garage (the shop) and there is no hope of getting a car inside.


----------



## RoxyBlue

People in our area routinely park their cars in their driveways and on the street because their garages are being used for storage of things that are worth less than their cars. I wish we had a garage because I would love not having to scrape ice and snow off my car in the winter or have to race to the front door with bags of groceries during a rainstorm.


----------



## Zurgh

No garage, RoxyB?!?!? I will build you one! Just supply the Legos's...

SMALL 2 car garage... 1 car inside every night... washer & dryer... 2 standing freezers... small workshop... 99.9% of Halloween prop storage (not to mention a family of 5's assortment of normal-pack ratty storage)... How, you may ask? Is it transcendental tardis technology, poly-dimensional schism fragmentation, or extra-locality displacement? Or is it wall to wall adjustable shelving, 18 gallon storage totes, and packing the open rafters? Ether way, it is not ADA compliant and a bit of a tight squeeze...:googly:


----------



## Copchick

Went to see comedian Lisa Lampanelli last night. She was a riot! Absolutely hilarious! I couldn't stop laughing. There was a deaf interpreter on the stage and Lisa was really messing with her good because she had to sign every word Lisa said. Funny stuff and the interpreter was laughing too. I recommend her show, but if you're easily offended, DON'T go. She does not hold back!


----------



## dead hawk

I am prepping for the end of the world :| Also i bought a car its a volkswagen 2002 Beetle it is going to be turned into a zombie outbreak response vehicle so if the world dosnt end it looks cool with halloween


----------



## dead hawk

I still wish I bought a hearse but thats my next dream car ;3


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Got my hot wire foam cutter built out of spare junk up and running tonight. I'll get some pics as soon as possible, and will probably do a demo video Wednesday or Thursday. This thing is SO MUCH FUN!


----------



## debbie5

Everytime I see Lisa Lampanelli perform (online or on tv) I wonder why I'm home, poor, with a stand up routine sitting in a file cabinet.....
so many ideas....so much skeered....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I now know exactly why they call it a *HOT WIRE *foam cutter. Mental note to install an LED to remind me that it is on.


----------



## debbie5

Is there someone on here who actually has taken Latin? I need to know if this phrase is correct..I do not trust translation sites, as they often have awkward translations, and I need this one spot-on, as it's going to be painted on a gift. 
It's the tag in my profile: "Volat cum ea suas alas." 

I think it's "She flies with her own wings" but want to make sure it is written grammatically correct & the translation is accurate. Rsvp. And thanks for helping.


----------



## debbie5

Bio- did you brand yourself!?? LOL..


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> Bio- did you brand yourself!?? LOL..


Yeah, just a little bit. Funny how I can come up with absolutely great ideas when I am sleep deprived, then when I attempt to implement them, I injure myself. I should have just drawn out the design on the foam and went to bed.

**EDIT**
I don't think it will be an actual brand, as it is only a small burn. But at least my bootleg junk pile foam cutter works. I have exactly 8 cents tied up in it, and that's a generous estimate for the amount of black tape I used. Plus my "junk I need to throw out" pile is now a little smaller.


----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I now know exactly why they call it a *HOT WIRE *foam cutter. Mental note to install an LED to remind me that it is on.


Ouch! Reminds me that my hot glue gun doesn't run any cooler when I'm fixing Christmas props. I remembered this yesterday.

@ Debbie5 - Girl if you've got the material, do it! Go to an open mic session at a small club then build from there. Look how some of these comedians started out. The stage fright will only last for a minute, then you'll be on a roll. Go for it!


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I now know exactly why they call it a *HOT WIRE *foam cutter. Mental note to install an LED to remind me that it is on.


How did you find that out - brush up against it or grab a hold of it?


----------



## IMU

Mrs just started a donation website to help her son Danny with all the bills coming in now from his horrific auto accident. Hopefully, he'll get some help with all his medical bills coming due. No insurance, no job and doing rehab on his own.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Is there someone on here who actually has taken Latin? I need to know if this phrase is correct..I do not trust translation sites, as they often have awkward translations, and I need this one spot-on, as it's going to be painted on a gift.
> It's the tag in my profile: "Volat cum ea suas alas."
> 
> I think it's "She flies with her own wings" but want to make sure it is written grammatically correct & the translation is accurate. Rsvp. And thanks for helping.


It's been too many years since I took Latin for me to remember all the details, but I will say that Latin sentences are not written in the same sequence as English sentences. Punctuation was not an option in Roman times, so the ending of a sentence was indicated by placing the verb there. Everything else preceded the verb, which is why translating complex Latin sentences to English when I took it in high school could be such a bear.

"Volat" is the verb and the correct placement would be at the end of your phrase. Adjectives are usually placed after the noun they modify. I'll have to look around on line a bit to see if possessive pronouns are placed before or after the noun.

The one word that is not correct as written is "ea". It means "she", not "her".


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Lord Homicide said:


> How did you find that out - brush up against it or grab a hold of it?


My hand bumped against it when I reached for something on the table. This thing cuts a very crisp line, though. I believe I am going to enjoy using it.

**EDIT**
My neighbor's car alarm has been going off for 10 minutes. I think I need to go check on him.


----------



## Death's Door

Bio - great job with making the hot wire. Please be careful next time. I'm envious. 

Who the hell needs wikopedia when we have Roxy!!! Very informative lady she is. 

Had our Christmas Pokeno party on Saturday night. Great fun and the food that everyone brings with them is the best. Got me in the mood to decorate the inside of the house on Sunday. The only thing we have to get is the tree. Because we get a real tree, we wait until a week or two before Christmas to put it up.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yup ... emmmm, well just maybe.








nahh


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jeff, you are so articulate


----------



## Lord Homicide

Da Weiner said:


> Who the hell needs wikopedia when we have Roxy!!! Very informative lady she is.


Her mortality ought to be questioned since she learned Latin in school. She may have just blown her own cover!! Hmm... inquiring minds want to know if she's human!


----------



## scareme

I'm decorating the Christmas tree with the air conditioner running. There is something wrong with this picture.


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> I'm decorating the Christmas tree with the air conditioner running. There is something wrong with this picture.


How hot is it there??

I've been raking in a bunch of mini light strands from after Halloween sales, thrift stores, etc... I could probably make a bed of coals for everyone on this site


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> Hmm... inquiring minds want to know if she's human!


I do sometimes wonder if I'm from another planet....or is it other people I wonder about?:ninja::jol: I do, however, have no doubt that my Latin teacher learned the language back when it was the commonly spoken language. She was older than dirt.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I just found out that there was an officer involved shooting at the store where I stop for coffee every day on my way to work. Guess it's time to find a new place for coffee.


----------



## debbie5

Merry Christmas, or whatever your do or do not celebrate, Haunt Forum. Thanks for another year of the Ween love. Your Virtual Christmas Gift from me to you is a wish for continued creativity & exploration of all that is wondrous. http://www.wimp.com/magiccarpet/


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> I'm decorating the Christmas tree with the air conditioner running. There is something wrong with this picture.


And in contrast - we have the fire lit tonight - its freezing cold and pouring rain.


----------



## Copchick

Goblin sure posted a good one this morning. Awww!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Merry Christmas, or whatever your do or do not celebrate, Haunt Forum. Thanks for another year of the Ween love. Your Virtual Christmas Gift from me to you is a wish for continued creativity & exploration of all that is wondrous. http://www.wimp.com/magiccarpet/


Merry Christmas 3 weeks early Deb!


----------



## Hauntiholik

December 4th is....









* National Cookie Day

* National Dice Day

* Santa's List Day - are you on the good list or the bad one?

* Wear Brown Shoes Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mmmmm, cookies

Damn, I wore blue shoes today. I didn't get the brown shoe memo in time:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

It is literally (still) amazing that anything gets built. From land acquisition to permitting, getting drawings approved to owner turnover... it is an amazing feat. Always appreciate the buildings you walk into because you never know what it took to build them.

Still looking how to make building inspectors get along better with us (instead of the "make them happy" approach.)


----------



## Spooky1

Lord Homicide said:


> Her mortality ought to be questioned since she learned Latin in school. She may have just blown her own cover!! Hmm... inquiring minds want to know if she's human!


You have my word on it, she's human.


----------



## scareme

Well, I managed to get about 10 ornaments on the tree yesterday, when that nasty beast asthma jumped up and slapped the crap out of me. I think it might have been the dust on the boxes that have been kept in the garage. At this rate it will take me all month just to decorate the tree, nevermind decking the halls. The Doctor said he is going to refer me to the National Jewish Pulmonary Hospital in Denver for some testing. So maybe I'll be up Hauntie's way. I'll have to see what Halloween trade shows are going on. Though I doubt the Dr. will care about the Halloween shows. 
And I'm not wearing brown shoes either, I'm barefoot. But I'll eat some cookies if it will put me on Santa's nice list.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> Still looking how to make building inspectors get along better with us (instead of the "make them happy" approach.)


:jol:....uhm....blackmail????

Arm twisting??? Take them out back and "discuss" it over a game of baseball? Well....at least show him the bat....sometimes that can really influence people.


----------



## Copchick

^ Lol!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:....uhm....blackmail????
> 
> Arm twisting??? Take them out back and "discuss" it over a game of baseball? Well....at least show him the bat....sometimes that can really influence people.


lol, I'm sure CC would have some insight on the legal side of that


----------



## Copchick

Depends on how badly they pissed me off. 

Come on, I'm kidding. Or am I?


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> .....The Doctor said he is going to refer me to the National Jewish Pulmonary Hospital in Denver for some testing. So maybe I'll be up Hauntie's way. I'll have to see what Halloween trade shows are going on. Though I doubt the Dr. will care about the Halloween shows.


Let me know and I'll come see ya scareme!


----------



## Copchick

Funny!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Copchick said:


> Funny!


You can't attach mail messages as images


----------



## Hairazor

Oh Copchick that is priceless!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Borrowed a few ideas from three recipes tonight and came up with a soup that combined chicken, asparagus, broccoli, tarragon, pepper, onion, garlic, chicken stock, and half-and-half. It was quite tasty


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Lord Homicide is the Anti-Goblin:googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, Lord Homicide is the Anti-Goblin:googly:


That's okay, Roxy. I've been told today that I'm the weird relative that most of my family doesn't want to be associated with. But, that means I don't have to loan them money, right? Ah, who cares, they're almost all religious fanatics anyway.


----------



## Hairazor

LordH, what a giggle!


----------



## Hairazor

Bio, remember, you can pick your friends but not your family. I remind myself of that quite often!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Hairazor said:


> Bio, remember, you can pick your friends but not your family. I remind myself of that quite often!!


Truthfully, I don't have much to do with my family. I decided years ago that I was not going to be guilted into feeling bad because I don't blindly follow their religious whack-jobbery (I'm not an atheist, I just do not believe that you have to go to a special building and listen to an alcoholic tell you that you are going to hell for not believing exactly like him), or loan out money that I do not have to spare because a relative can't budget responsibly. I've been out of my parents house for almost 20 years now, spent 14 years in the military and medically discharged, and I truthfully do not respond well to guilt trips. Maybe my heart has hardened over the years, but I learned the hard way to live without my family many years ago. I don't need them, and they only need me when someone needs a loan.


----------



## debbie5

For over a year, I've experimented with going out more, interacting more....I think I need some time back in the cave of solitude. 
Gonna devote my time to exercising (no one bugs you in the gym) and keeping my family clean & fed. Tis the season for people going nuts and they are dragging me with them!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Spent an hour "cleaning" the prop shop, then set up my hot wire foam cutter. I really need a higher voltage transformer. I've been using a 9 volt 60 watt transformer, and it just doesn't get hot enough to cut the foam quickly and cleanly. Guess it's a trip to Home Depot or Radio Shack in the next few days.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Zurgh

Isn't the world supposed to end next week? Party time!:googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Is it the 12th or the 21st, Zurgh? I've heard it argued both ways. As long as I get to kill a few zombies before I go out, I'm cool with it.


----------



## Zurgh

...Also heard that the Mayans didn't take into account leap years, so if that is the case, the world already ended... Quite some time ago... personally, I think they just ran out of rock to carve... but, I'm also illiterate in ancient Mayan... just when I thought I had a great excuse to start drinking again...

In my personal war against the tobacco daemons, I have won a major battle! I no longer enjoy or can even stand to smoke a cigarette. Losing my tolerance towards smoking a pipe, now, too. Think that by the end of next week I'll be on the patch... I'll need a new vice or bad habit to replace the drinking & smoking... any good suggestions? I hear Crack cocaine, Justin Bebop (or Beaver or Bieber), Jenkem, TV, MMORPGs, Menudo, the Internet, and LARPing, are all the rage, now... perhaps combining several of the above while riding a unicycle... Hmmmm.... 

Hi, insomnia! I though you left for good the last time... Can't get enough of the Zurgh, Eh? Guess I'm a hard habit to break, too... And Bio, you are more than welcome to put me down if I become a zombie, just do it at a distance, least all the parasites I host become infectious, and explode forth upon my corpses death...:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow Zurgh, congratulations on kicking smoking to the curb! I am really proud of you and support you 100%! Good luck staying strong. And Bio, you are absolutely right, so many of the truly good people in the world do not go to church. And there are tons of evil liars that DO go to church and slander those who don't. God knows what is in your heart. (sorry about the freeloaders in your family, I think everyone has a few of those to deal with)


----------



## debbie5

Zurgh! CONGRATS! That is awesome. Welcome to the club.

And Bio, can I borrow fifty bucks til next Wednesday??


----------



## Lord Homicide

Goblin said:


>












@Roxy: LOL anti-Goblin... Poppycock!

Zurgh, you quit cold turkey or taking Chantix?  Good for you regardless.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of LARPing and religious relatives:


----------



## Zurgh

Thanks for the encouragement!

Using my great powers of self delusion, I convinced my self that cigarettes don't exist any more, have taken up smoking a pipe (and a terrible brand of pipe tobacco), and am going to get on the nicotine patch next week. Tried to smoke a cigarette in desperation yesterday, but it was too awful to finish. 

LH, I've tried cold turkey (it worked for me & booze), and even had some kind of anti-depressant smoking cessation drug prescribed before, but the only way that seemed to work well is aversion style techniques. 

Funny, but I still really want a cigarette... even though I know how nasty they are to me now... 20ish years of smoking does that to you, I guess.

And Brother Bio, I, too, would like a small loan. You see, I spent my gas money on whores and dope, so I won't be able to get to church on Sunday without your help...:googly:


----------



## Copchick

@ Zurgh - I had smoked for 10 years and quit 24 years ago with the help of an accupressure clip. For years I had the occasional urge to smoke, but didn't. Now only once or twice a year, I'll have an occasional cigar. Good luck to you! It is a hard thing to do.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Zurgh, I understand... I weened myself off them by smoking the sweeter hookah tobaccos. Awesome to get the sensation of cigs tasting like **** after smoking hookah. Eventually I just realized cigs made me feel sluggish and goopy inside and I quit. Really, really hard thing to do. A pack of Marlboro reds and high octane bourbon...

The sight of or hearing the name Michael Moore alone makes me want to puke. As far as being influential, I guess he can influence me to the point of sickness... That's a nice accomplishment.

Not sure if you could even create a mask from his face that would fit any human head to be honest.

_This is M-M-Max-ax-ax Headroom with Network 23_
There is no dealing with Robin Hood...
_bleep bloooooooooooorp... run blipverts_


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LOL, I don't loan money anymore folks. The first bank of BHC has officially closed. Our CFO embezzled all the money and ran off to the Cayman Islands with a red-headed hooker named Carl.

@Zurgh, good job stopping smoking cigarettes! I tried Chantix, but it made me very mean to everyone. I've attempted cold turkey a few times and it usually lasts a few days before I get so anxious that I get another pack.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my co-workers recently bought a German shepherd puppy. She comes into work with him since we have a dog-friendly office, and I have since come to appreciate all the more my older dog's good house training and bladder control.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LOL, Roxy. I'm actually looking at ads for pit puppies right now. I thought I had found an exact right fit for our house, so I called the person. Apparently, "free to good home" now means $300 re-homing fee, with no shots or vetting. I'm more than a little angry about it. I flagged the post, then posted an ad telling on them for being a back yard breeder trying to turn a profit. I feel like a tattler, but I'd rather that than see even one of these beautiful dogs used as a fighter or euthanized because the county can't adopt it out.


----------



## Spooky1

Today is one of those days I never should have gotten out of bed.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> LOL, Roxy. I'm actually looking at ads for pit puppies right now. I thought I had found an exact right fit for our house, so I called the person. Apparently, "free to good home" now means $300 re-homing fee, with no shots or vetting. I'm more than a little angry about it. I flagged the post, then posted an ad telling on them for being a back yard breeder trying to turn a profit. I feel like a tattler, but I'd rather that than see even one of these beautiful dogs used as a fighter or euthanized because the county can't adopt it out.


LOL. Cheaper than my pup Baxter has been so far!


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> One of my co-workers recently bought a German shepherd puppy. She comes into work with him since we have a dog-friendly office, and I have since come to appreciate all the more my older dog's good house training and bladder control.


:jol:Yes Roxy, it is good when your glass is half full and when you think your grass is perfectly green enough. I am in the same boat as you, I love my three dogs too (ages 4 to 12)....but if my husband wouldn't kill me....I would have another German shepherd puppy in a heartbeat.....or a skinny minute....or a blink of an eye....I am just full of cliche's today......


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I wired up my GoE Hotwire foam cutter tonight, and the crappy cheap dimmer switch I bought at Home depot burned out as soon as I plugged it up. Guess it's another trip to Home Depot tomorrow. 

For anyone wanting to build one of these, the transformer I used is a LighTech model LET 60 LW (SKU#881077). But, do not buy the $4.27 dimmer switch off of the bottom shelf. Instead, spring for the slightly more expensive one. It wouldn't hurt to buy an appliance pigtail from Home Depot, too.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

^ Lol!!


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Death's Door

Hello All - Last night made I made cookie batter for sugar cookies, chocolate mint, gingersnap, raspberry lemon cookies while listening/catching a glimpse of "A Nightmare Before Christmas". 

After a while I heard the fire truck coming up my street with Santa on it. Gave Santa my Miss America wave and talked with a few neighbors outside. After finishing up with the cookie stuff, sat down with a glass of wine and watched my favorite show, "American Horror Story". All was right in my little world last night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

December 6 is:

St. Nicholas Day - yes, he was a real person, generous to the needy.

Mitten Tree Day - probably originated as a good craft project for school children.

Put on Your Own Shoes Day - I guess as opposed to putting on someone else's shoes.


Da Weiner, the local volunteer fire department in our area also does a Santa drive-by through the neighborhood, usually the weekend before Christmas. Doesn't matter how old you are, when Santa drives by, you go outside and wave at him


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## Bone Dancer

Da Weiner, the local volunteer fire department in our area also does a Santa drive-by through the neighborhood, usually the weekend before Christmas. Doesn't matter how old you are, when Santa drives by, you go outside and wave at him

It never hurts to cover all your bases.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's what I'm thinking, BD


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hey everyone! Just checking in again. 

I'm so excited. My brother will be coming home from bootcamp in a few weeks. We're all making a trip up to MI for Christmas/New Years. I'm so friggen excited to see him again! I'll be waiting with a hot and fresh deep dish pizza. (that's what he asked for when I brought up Christmas Presents) LOL. Can't say I blame him!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay for you Dark Angel!


----------



## debbie5

that's awesome DA!! SO happy for you!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have this urge to build dungeon walls from all my scrap pieces of foam. Not sure what I would populate a dungeon scene with though. Plus tying it into my 2013 theme (Apocalyptic survival scenario) would be difficult.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I have this urge to build dungeon walls from all my scrap pieces of foam. Not sure what I would populate a dungeon scene with though. Plus tying it into my 2013 theme (Apocalyptic survival scenario) would be difficult.


If you need apocalyptic survival references or ideas, check the Fallout video game series - namely Fallout 3 and Fallout New Vegas (Fallout 4). It's a bad ass game series


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Yeah, my nephew plays those a lot. I've watched him a few times. The dungeon walls idea is just one that's been rattling around for a few years. I guess if it came down to it, I could always make them a sewer tunnel, or something like that.


----------



## Copchick

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Hey everyone! Just checking in again.
> 
> I'm so excited. My brother will be coming home from bootcamp in a few weeks. We're all making a trip up to MI for Christmas/New Years. I'm so friggen excited to see him again! I'll be waiting with a hot and fresh deep dish pizza. (that's what he asked for when I brought up Christmas Presents) LOL. Can't say I blame him!


Excellent news DA!


----------



## RoxyBlue

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Yeah, my nephew plays those a lot. I've watched him a few times. The dungeon walls idea is just one that's been rattling around for a few years. I guess if it came down to it, I could always make them a sewer tunnel, or something like that.


How about a bomb shelter? That could come in handy for both a zombie apocalypse and nuclear war


----------



## jdubbya

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Hey everyone! Just checking in again.
> 
> I'm so excited. My brother will be coming home from bootcamp in a few weeks. We're all making a trip up to MI for Christmas/New Years. I'm so friggen excited to see him again! I'll be waiting with a hot and fresh deep dish pizza. (that's what he asked for when I brought up Christmas Presents) LOL. Can't say I blame him!


Awesome news DA! Congrats to your brother and thank him for his service! Glad he'll be home for the holidays!


----------



## Headless

Bleh! Friday night - thankfully - what a week.

At least the weather has picked up again.


----------



## debbie5

FYI: NEW at Target today: moon wrapping paper...might be useful in other applications... http://www.target.com/p/rodarte-wrapping-paper/-/A-14189746#prodSlot=medium_1_9

And WHO could hate skelly footie pajamas and on CLEARANCE no less!?? http://www.target.com/p/women-s-ske...nk=Rec|pdp|TargetClickEV|item_page.vertical_1


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue

December 7 is:

International Civil Aviation Day - be polite when you're flying

Letter Writing Day - on line posting counts, right? Right?

National Cotton Candy Day - dentists probably started this day in order to ensure future business:jol:


Two of my co-workers are loudly talking sports right outside my office door. Not being a sports fan myself in any way, shape, or form, it appears someone is giving me the opportunity to practice screening boring (to me) conversations out.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Roxy, today is also National Pearl Harbor day, in which we honor the lives of those soldiers and sailors lost during the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor, Hi on Dec. 7, 1941.


----------



## Copchick

Whoo hoo! Home alone at last, the house to myself, I have the music loud and I'm getting some Christmas decorating done! Whoo hoo!!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## Hairazor

Man o man LordH, you got that one right!!! ^


----------



## IMU

2 more hours before I'm on a 37 day break off from work.


----------



## N. Fantom

So the film club i've been working on starting has basically been "suspended" until next year


----------



## Hairazor

Dang, N.Fantom! ^ Actually it was just last week I was wondering how it was going!


----------



## Lord Homicide

N. Fantom said:


> So the film club i've been working on starting has basically been "suspended" until next year


Why?


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


>


Is this the sign of pre-wedding jitters?  Lol!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Speaking of pre-wedding jitters, Lord H, when is the big day?


----------



## N. Fantom

Lord Homicide said:


> Why?


Because they don't want to start something right before summer break. Yes, it will take that long. According to our administrator, it has to be sent to the county's school board to be approved several times, each time taking up to anywhere from 2 weeks, to 2 months.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Hope you're not going to give up N.Fantom.


----------



## debbie5

Okay, so can't you make films without any of the school's money right now? There has to be a public access cable channel who will loan you cameras & give you editing time...???


----------



## N. Fantom

debbie5 said:


> Okay, so can't you make films without any of the school's money right now? There has to be a public access cable channel who will loan you cameras & give you editing time...???


Well it's not about the cost of things. The point behind this club was to get people my age into helping out the community through a fun, interactive way that will help them in the future. I guess i'll just have to wait a few more months.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LMAO, Goblin! That's hilarious

On an unrelated note, I believe that I will have to invest in a new pair of boots for work. I'm looking at 5.11 Tactical and Under Armour boots right now. Any of my fellow military or LE forum members have a suggestion? I wear a size 13 wide, by the way, and will never own another pair of Gall's boots as long as I live.


----------



## Copchick

BioHC - 5.11's are a good boot. I wear the ATAC for summer due to the sole. The soles aren't lugged for winter. I have an old pair of Rocky's for winter, still reliable and I 've had them for over 10 years. Only resoled once. I have another pair of Rocky's deep winter style in case we get another snowmageddon. (Knock on wood that we don't) The only issue I have with the 5.11's is they only make two styles for women. Bastards. But they have a very large selection for men. I've never tried the UA. To me, they're so expensive with their products to begin with, just for the name.


----------



## debbie5

Good movie, that Das Boot.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Yeah, CopChick, that was the one thing I didn't like about the UA boots. I currently have an old pair of 5.11's and an old worn out pair of Bates that I've had since the military still used black boots. The sole and one side panel of my Bates cracked the other night at work, so I have decided to replace them instead of trying to find somewhere to have them rebuilt. I figure 15 years is plenty of use out of a pair of boots. The only requirements that our regs call for is that they have to be leather, military or tactical style, and have a zipper side on them. No steel toes, of course.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I just watched a couple of videos on building dungeon walls and doors on youtube. I think that GhoulishCop had added them to a playlist. They're older videos (probably late 80s or early 90s) but they show a very good aging technique for doors, as well as a few sculpting techniques for blue foam. Hopefully, Rich will see this post and post the link to it, as I forgot to copy it, and am too lazy to go back and find it right now.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Noah... You realize summer is half year, 6 months, 180 days away right?

HR: 12/29 (AHHHHHHH!!)

Copchick: lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

December 8 is:

National Brownie Day - woohoo! I wonder if we have any brownie mix stashed in the cupboard?

Take it in the Ear Day - I have no comment on this


----------



## N. Fantom

Lord Homicide said:


> Noah... You realize summer is half year, 6 months, 180 days away right?


Yes, but let's say that it needs to be sent away for approval 2 or 3 times, each time taking up to 2 months, then it won't happen this year.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Why does it need multiple re-reviews of approval?


----------



## debbie5

Hubby bought me a rare Japanese Chin Monkey baby for Christmas!!

http://www.wimp.com/chinmonkey/


----------



## Draik41895

bwaaahaaaa!!!!!

My head s cold..


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's hilarious, Deb

Draik, put on a hat, will ya?:jol:


----------



## N. Fantom

Lord Homicide said:


> Why does it need multiple re-reviews of approval?


IDK, district policy, not mine.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, slow day at work today, and I get home to my beloved wife telling me that she has arranged with a local rescue for a pit puppy whose mother passed away for the puppy to come here and live. So I am actually finally getting the puppy I've wanted for Christmas since I was 7. Pics to be forthcoming when the vet releases him to go to his new home this coming Wednesday. He is a brindle pit bull, 7 1/2 weeks old.


----------



## Goblin

A man heard on the radio that the police were warning people of someone driving the wrong way on the interstate. Worried about his wife, he called
her on his cellphone and warned her to watch out for a car driving in the wrong direction. "Just one?" she replied. "There's hundreds of them out here!"


----------



## goneferal

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Well, slow day at work today, and I get home to my beloved wife telling me that she has arranged with a local rescue for a pit puppy whose mother passed away for the puppy to come here and live. So I am actually finally getting the puppy I've wanted for Christmas since I was 7. Pics to be forthcoming when the vet releases him to go to his new home this coming Wednesday. He is a brindle pit bull, 7 1/2 weeks old.


Happy holidays to you! Awesome news and congrats on the bully baby.


----------



## Jaybo

Christmas holidays are starting to make me feel claustrophobic, so I started my own Allen Hopps inspired Krampus mask to regain a little breathing room. It's very thearaputic! I should have done this years ago!


----------



## RoxyBlue

December 9 is:

Christmas Card Day 

International Children's Day

National Pastry Day


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

goneferal said:


> Happy holidays to you! Awesome news and congrats on the bully baby.


Thank you!


----------



## Copchick

If anyone wants to have a chuckle in time for the holidays, click on this link. I came across it in a round about way and was nodding my head laughing while I was reading it. So much of what she says is pretty much my opinion also. http://thepittsburghhousewife.wordp...eing-a-damned-grinch-you-jagoff/#comment-1100


----------



## Hairazor

What do you mean there's no Santa. I saw him yesterday when I was at work at the Library. He told me no coal for me this year because Librarians are nothing but good!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you sure he didn't say "good for nothing", Hairazor?:googly::jol:


----------



## debbie5

Weirdest gift, ever. http://craziestgadgets.com/2009/10/14/wearable-hummingbird-feeder/


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Dr. Maniaco

*Christmas Concert*

We went last night to see the Brian Setzer Orchestra. It was one of, if not THE best show I've seen. He can rock it still.










After a long set with his orchestra, he played a set with just his old band-mates from Stray Cats (who are also in the orchestra.) They are better than ever. All the old favorites were played, and some great Christmas favorites were given the Setzer touch.

This man is the best guitar player I've seen. I swear I kept looking around the stage for the other guitar player because it sounded like there was more than one playing at the same time! Nope. Just him. Fantastic.

But the real treat for me was the opening act. I love finding new bands that I like, and Totsy is my new favorite.










How to describe ... a jazzy speakeasy style with dark undertones and a touch of whimsy. That's a good start.

Their CD is available on iTunes, I believe. It only has seven songs and only costs $6.93. It's SO worth it. They also have a single called "Santa Likes Naughty Girls, Too" which they performed last night. Very nice.

After the show they hung around and sold CDs and autographed them, and chatted with anyone who wanted to. Very sweet people.

So to sum up:

Brian Setzer and his Orchestra is a show I highly recommend. I had the best time. And Totsy is a band to introduce yourself to, and watch for in the future.

I only hope I can still rock like that when I'm Brian Setzer's age ... wait ... what ... I am ...? Crap.


----------



## debbie5

SO jealous! Brian Setzer is amazing..even better in concert! I saw Stray cats when they were just skinny little lads... Brian can make his guitar sound like 3 different guitars, especially using his pedals etc. . Here's a example..dear God I love his style....!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Always been a fan .... a show I would love to see!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

sometimes life just seems to go too fast!


----------



## debbie5

I have too many music groups I'd like to see...only so much concert & gas money to go around...dang. Try playing this gem in the background (skip long intro) as you're online..it's so dang cool.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Haunti:jol:

And now I'll throw in another name worthy of Most Amazing Guitar Player - Eric Clapton.


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


>


LOL Haunti, I just made that the background on my computer here at work. Thanks


----------



## Zurgh

Just checking in... 
Not only do I crave a cigarette, (Camel filters, a brand I haven't smoked in years) I wanna drink, too... brandy or anything handy... grrrrr... been having vivid dreams about drinking and smoking (and rescuing newborn kittens from zombies, ghosts, and demonically possessed people... can't figure how that fits in with it?)... 

Must stay strong, must believe those things don't exist any more... except for kittens, kittens are still cool... so is Santa...

...and don't get too close, I'm liable to bite. The Oatmen are still an intergalactic threat, so beware.:googly:


----------



## scareme

Hang in there Zurgh. I know you can do it. We're all pulling for you. Speaking of kittens, this will be your little kitties first Christmas. Make sure the Christmas tree is secured well. Those balls are so tempting.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Be strong, Zurgh! Enlist the oatmen in kicking cigarette butt ("butt" - get it? Nyuck, nyuck, nyuck):googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## debbie5

Zurghy, there will ALWAYS be times you want a cig or a booze escape...I haven't smoked 25 years, and they still smell good. "I don't do that anymore" is your new mantra. Go for a walk instead to get those endorphins going. Or just sucker punch someone in the back of the head.


----------



## scareme

Friday my hubby came home and said his orders had been canceled, he wasn't going to Turkey. Since it's a difference in pay, we refigured out our finances. He was suppose to get home two weeks before our son's wedding. Now that he's not going to be gone he would be more involved with the wedding preperation. And he has to go to the dreaded couples shower. Well, he came home today with orders for Turkey. You know, until the plane takes off and he's on it, I figure it can go either way. Such is the life of a military wife.
And in more wonderful medical news, I have a burning rash all over my skin. With the mega steroids I have more trouble with my diabetes. And I guess there is something about the sugar causing yeast, and the steriods lowering my resistance. So now I have a yeast infection rash all over my body. I just love being me. I'm taking meds and using creams, but the Doc said I would probably get it back again, since I'm never off steroids. 
You know, now that I think about it, I wonder if hubby went into work today and begged the higher ups to send him to Turkey. He would just have to show them a picture of me with the rash, and say, "Please, it's contagious. Get me as far away from it as possible." lol


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hang in there Scareme! 

I know you can do it Zurgh!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and here I am ... time for bed.


----------



## Copchick

Oh I love listening to great guitar players! Eric Clapton is my all time fav, hands down. I wish I could see Brian Setzer's show. I love watching and listening to him too. He has such a unique style. Heck I just love listening to a good guitar. 

Scareme - Sending good thoughts your way. Hang in there!


----------



## Copchick

Someone had sent me this picture and I wanted to share it. Look at the devotion and love between these two.


----------



## debbie5

scareme: that's not yeast, it's a sign of CULTURE! (snort!)

All kidding aside, ((hugs))...that must be crazymakingitchy. 


Dust yourself with flour & a egg& go lay in the sun! Organic bread! Just kidding..I hope this goes away soon! Greek yogurt is on sale now. Can you take it with the steroids??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Crap, Scareme, that just bites Steroids are evil.


----------



## MommaMoose

Just got back from 2 weeks in Charleston, SC seeing my oldest son. Looks like he is going to be discharged from the Navy. Not the kind of things a parent wants to hear but not much that can be done about it. The military just isn't for everyone. Up side to the trip was I got to go to two ECHL hockey games and eat fresh seafood for a change. Gotta love fresh shrimp and crab.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, the lady my wife was getting the rescue pup from has become an evil money-hungry troll. My wife called today to see what time we could come and pick the pup up on Wednesday, and the lady told her that she had sold it. I'm beyond furious right now.


----------



## goneferal

Copchick said:


> Someone had sent me this picture and I wanted to share it. Look at the devotion and love between these two.


So sweet!


----------



## Goblin

Today is my sister's surgury. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Copchick

@ BioHC - That totally sucks! Sorry to hear you're not getting the puppy.


----------



## Hairazor

Prayers to your sister Goblin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Surgery - always an adventure. Your sister will be in y=our thoughts, Goblin.

Bio, sorry to hear about the puppy debacle. I'm sure it's disappointing, but there's always another dog out there in need of a good home.

December 11 is:

National Noodle Ring Day

National Ding-a-Ling Day


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Thanks for the thoughts.

Goblin: Your sister is in my thoughts and prayers. Hoping for a speedy recovery.

It was 65 degrees yesterday, and it's 28 degrees today. This weather feels like December.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A dash of Captain Morgan Private Stock in a cup of hot tea makes for a very civilized afternoon drink


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Gary Larson cartoons


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I love it when I walk outside at 6:30 pm to head for home, and the air smells like snow .....Today isn't one of those days...but there is always the hope for tomorrow...or the next day....or the next day....

When it comes to snow...I will always be 8 years old inside.....


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> I love Gary Larson cartoons


Hehe, likewise. Gob posts cat pics, I'll post far side pics.

P5, you *_ARE_* 8 years old on the inside


----------



## RoxyBlue

We watched the original "Miracle on 34th Street" tonight as part of our ritual of watching Christmas movies in December because it makes us feel like Christmas It's one of those movies that never needed a remake (although at least one was done) because it was perfectly done the first time.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

RoxyBlue said:


> A dash of Captain Morgan Private Stock in a cup of hot tea makes for a very civilized afternoon drink


I do this with a peppermint or a stick of cinnamon when I have a cold. Clears it right up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^also hot cider with a cinnamon stick in it. Does wonders for a sore throat, as long as you don't accidentally swallow the cinnamon stick.


----------



## Goblin

Things didn't go very well today. My sister was supposed to go into surgury at 8:30 am but some sort of emergency came up and they pushed it back to 12 noon. 
At 12 they still won't ready so they pushed it back to 3pm! At 3 she went in to surgury. They hadn't let her eat anything, nor had they monitored her blood pressure. 
They gave her something that drove her blood pressure sky high! It was at stroke level! The doctor said he tried different things but he couldn't bring it down! He said 
he couldn't do the surgury cause she'd never make it off the operating table! He 's postponed it to maybe Friday if her blood pressure returns to normal. She wanted to 
go home but he told her if she did she'd probably have a stroke or worse. When I left the hospital her BP was starting to come down. I'll let you know how things go.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm sorry to hear that, Goblin. Gonna keep her in our prayers!


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> ^also hot cider with a cinnamon stick in it. Does wonders for a sore throat, as long as you don't accidentally swallow the cinnamon stick.


Two shots of whiskey and a tablespoon of honey also does wonders for a sore throat


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oh I agree with Roxy, _Miracle on 34th Street_ is one of the BEST Christmas movies ever. I also love, _One Magic Christmas_ and _Prancer_ (Sam Elliot is even "hot" as a Dad). 
Goblin, I am sorry your sister is going through so much right now. I hope and pray everything will work out for the best.
....I wish it would snow........


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin, sorry to hear about the complications for your sister. I'm sure she just wants to get this done and over with.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh Goblin, not the news any of us wanted to hear. Keep us informed.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i second that Gobby. I'm so sorry that things are getting so complicated for your sister. I've got my fingers crossed for you two!

ION- There needs to be a salon in this city that is not run by Asians....it drives me crazy that they talk to each other in their language and are not talking to us in English. I got my eyebrows done last night with my sister and the lady was rough about waxing my eyebrows and didn't speak one word to me..just chatted with the co-workers and that was it.

I'd pay more to go to a salon run by southern women. That is all.

Time to head outdoors again....*sigh* wish I were rich and famous and could afford my own chauffeur!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That incident is more about rudeness than nationality, DA. Years ago, I was left standing at a counter in a fabric shop, bolt of fabric in hand, while three ladies behind the counter a few feet away from me stood watching another lady behind the counter trim a hat. When I finally got one of them to acknowledge my presence, she seemed a bit irritated that I expected her to do something in the line of customer service. They were your run-of-the-mill American ladies, so nationality and language were not the issue, just rudeness and inattention to a customer.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm one of those people who will raise my voice and either ask or tell a person to do their job (usually in a profane manner). To me it doesn't matter where you are from, what color your skin is, or what your background is. You have a job. Sometimes that job requires you to interact with customers when you'd rather shoot the breeze with your co-workers. Don't like that? Then quit and go home. My wife usually attempts to be the cheerful go-between, and gets their attention before I get a chance to operate my troublemaker. Sometimes, they ignore her, and I get to shine. 

I guess that it's because I worked customer service when I was in college, before I joined the military, then again after I came home for about a year. Now I work in a prison, and deal with unruly inmates quite often. My bosses require me to sugar coat things for inmates, but the outside world does not automatically get that particular consideration. I bite my tongue on here more than I do in the real world.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*sigh* You're probably right. I know that I sounded prejudiced but it's just the experiance has been the same in all of the salons I've been to. Except for the one were the lady threw my shoes at me. I guess I scared her then...Oh well. I think I'll just scout around SA for better salons.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I am currently having what I consider to be a hilarious discussion regarding the end of the world with one of my conspiracy nut friends on Facebook. Waiting on the Secret Squirrels to arrive and take me into custody.

Of course, I am also teaching my wife's little sister, via Facebook, how to kill zombies without firearms. 

I don't believe that I will buy this brand of coffee again. It seems to make me slightly insane, and EXTREMELY hyper.

**EDIT**
DA, it's not that you sound prejudiced. It sounds to me like you want people to do the job they are paid to do. Sounds perfectly reasonable to me.


----------



## scareme

Gobby, so sorry to hear about your sister. But I'm sure postponing the surg was the best idea. The Drs would rather error on the side of caution. As a recent parolee of a week and a half in a hospital bed, I recomond puzzle books. My favorite are cryptoquotes. Something to keep your mind going. No need to tell anyone that TV can become mind numbing in just a few short days. 
Bio, sorry about the puppy. But that one wasn't your puppy. Your puppy, the perfect fit, is still out there so keep searching. He/she knows you're coming and can't wait to meet you. 
As far as remake Christmas movies, is there any story more remade than A Christmas Carol? I think that one has been retold in every way possible. But still this year someone will try to put a new twist on it. 
I think Roxy is right about the customer service idea. Bad customer service is the same in any language. My hubby also feels angry when we are some place and everyone is speaking in a foreign language. I tell him if we moved to France, and hung out with fellow Americans, I'm sure we would speak to each other in English. It would probably bother the locals of that country that we didn't always speak in French. But it's just eaiser to speak in your own language. Not to **** off the locals, it's just that you don't have to struggle to communicate.


----------



## Hairazor

Dark Angel, I am appalled when I hear of that type of service in a salon (or actually anywhere). I understand that it is more natural to converse in your native tongue to others with same but when giving a service---what the---you don't know if they are talking negatively about you!! Between working in a beauty salon and a Library, I am all about the customer service!


----------



## scareme

Being a military wife, I've met people from all over the world who end up living next door. When I hear people speaking, and I can't understand them, I sometimes worry they might be speaking negatively, but then I reason, I'm not speaking negatively about them, so why should I think they are about me. Except on one occasion. I went to a baby shower and I was the only one there not from the Philippines. I was one of the first ones there and in trying to make small talk, asked ones of the other wives when she was due. Of course she wasn't pregnant, and I've never asked another woman that question again. Eveyone laughed and I apologized, and tried to crawl under a rug. As different women would arrive, they would all be talking their native language, start laughing, look over at me and wave. I don't know if was negative, but I knew I was being discussed. lol Needless to say I developed a headache and had to go home early. Gee, I know how to stick my foot in my mouth even when I don't speak the language.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Another reason not to go to a baby shower I avoid them like the plague.


----------



## Zurgh

I think my nose hair trimmer is haunted. Not sure how best to exorcise such equipment...


----------



## Evil Queen

Replace the batteries. That's where the demons hide.


----------



## Hauntiholik

December 12th is....

* Festival of Unmentionable Thoughts

* National Ambrosia Day

* National Ding-A-Ling Day

* Poinsettia Day


----------



## Copchick

Oh, don't get me started on people not doing their job! Over the years, especially in my line of work, I've developed such patience with people. But watch out when you think you can BS me with some weak crap about why you can't do your required job. "Tina the Bitch" will appear and she gets very angry and yes at times condenscending. I don't yell, but my words are very descript and I actually remain pretty calm. Meanwhile I'm seathing inside until I can walk outside or get in my car and explode! 

ION - I did a secret Santa thing today! I was having breakfast at a local restaurant and I noticed three seniors at a table across from me. As I was getting ready to leave I asked the server for the check for their table and told her that I wanted to pay it. She and the other tables' server were so ecstatic, saying that I was the second person to do this this week. I just asked them to tell the people "Merry Christmas" and for them to have a merry one also. When I was paying for it, I gave the cashier a very healthy tip to give to the two servers. I guess I am tooting my own horn, but I really felt good for the rest of the day. I hope I made those five people happy in a small way. I was.


----------



## Hairazor

Ah, Copchick (or should I say Santa) another reason I like you. I feel a glow after reading your kindness.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, CC, that was sweet of you.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

That's awesome, Tina! Kudos to you!

On an unrelated note: I was invited to attend a "free pro haunt startup webinar" tonight, so I attended the first session tonight, and it was a stinking sales pitch. They plan to give 9 classes between January and September (one a month), and are charging $199.00 to be able to attend the classes. I was looking forward to watching them, but I'm good now.


----------



## scareme

That was so nice of you Copchick. Were you in uniform? Are you even a uniform kind of cop? I had some good news tonight. My brother called and he's coming to visit this weekend. I was suppose to get together with family at Thanksgiving, and they exchanged Christmas presents then. So he's bringing my presents with him. I think I've got the greatest brother ever. Now if I could just get him to like Halloween. Oh, and the meds cleared up my rash. So now he won't be grossed out when I hug him. Yeah!


----------



## Goblin

Well, my sister's BP has returned to normal. They're gonna try and
do the surgury again today. Hope they get their act together this time!
I buried my mother two days before Christmas and I never want to go
through anything like that again!


----------



## Copchick

@ Scareme - yes I do normally wear a uniform. I was off yesterday for an early morning appointment in normal clothes. That's so nice your brother is coming for a visit! Glad the meds took care of the rash.

@ Goblin - I laughed out loud at that cartoon! That is what my two dogs and two cats do.
Your sister will be in my prayers for her surgery today. I'm glad her blood pressure came back down to normal. How frustrating that must have been.


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> I guess I am tooting my own horn, but I really felt good for the rest of the day. I hope I made those five people happy in a small way. I was.


:jol:Tina, no, not tooting your own horn at all....how about putting that idea into other's heads so that they too can do something like this? I have done this at a drive through before, but I haven't done it in a while. Thanks for reminding me "tis the season" and I will definitely go forth and spread some cheer in the same fashion. You are truly and inspiration and I am glad I met you! You make me, a better person.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> I guess I am tooting my own horn, but I really felt good for the rest of the day. I hope I made those five people happy in a small way. I was.


Tootin' alright.... 

Seriously, that's awesome... Who says angels don't wear blue


----------



## Death's Door

Man - trying to catch up with these posts is like trying to catch up with my Christmas shopping :googly:  Well, here goes:

Zurgh - I agree with everyone about the cigs. Stay clear of them. They are too expensive to boot
Scareme - I glad you're clearing up nicely
Goblin - surgery sucks and waiting for it to happen sucks even more
Bio - sorry to hear about the pup incident. It probably wasn't meant to be
Copchick - you're a sweet lady
Roxy - I was catching up on some of the Christmas shows this week. I watched Holiday Inn last night and National Lampoons Christmas Vacation. I was telling the hubby that I haven't seen any of the "Christmas Carol" or Scrooge movies. Kinda surprised about that.

Did some Christmas shopping last night. Will be decorating the tree this weekend (my favorite holiday thing to do) and finishing up the chocolate covered pretzels.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Da Weiner said:


> Roxy - I was catching up on some of the Christmas shows this week. I watched Holiday Inn last night and National Lampoons Christmas Vacation. I was telling the hubby that I haven't seen any of the "Christmas Carol" or Scrooge movies. Kinda surprised about that.


Don't forget about:
- Scrooged with Bill Murray.
- Mickey's Christmas Carol
- Elf
- Santa Claus The Movie (1985)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last night we watched the original "How the Grinch Stole Christmas". Boris Karloff had the most wonderful voice for narration.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yes, his voice was awesome. Are women attracted to deep, distinguished voices?


----------



## debbie5

Most women are attracted to deep wallets.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

(Doing a happy dance) We're finally finished with Christmas shopping, and I can relax after I put up the net lights on the bushes out front.


----------



## Copchick

Hey BioHC - does it look anything like this? Snoopy does the best happy dance!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Tina: That's it EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> Most women are attracted to deep wallets.


LOL, if *I* said that, I'm sure I'd have a list of forum rules regurgitated in my face! Nonetheless, I agree - most being the operative word. 

@ CC & BIO: LOL y'all crack me up


----------



## dead hawk

oh how long it has been since I last visited my haunt family the days are flying and i have yet any props built for this halloween and i bought a volkswagen 2002 beetle it needs a new battery and than for halloween i will put a skeleton in it with a fog machine and strobes with a few decals


----------



## Copchick

debbie5 said:


> Most women are attracted to deep wallets.





Lord Homicide said:


> I agree - most being the operative word.


Well, I'm not a member of "most". But I am a member of: They Better Have A J-O-B. I'll be damned if I'm supporting anyone besides myself. Okay, maybe critters, but they don't count.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm feeling drained tonight....and pissed off at the people at my mom's senior living apts. I had planned on my bio mom watching my dog while i was gone. We went to speak to the ASSistant manager and was told that it's not possible unless i pay a pet deposit of 300 dollars. Dammit.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Since I've been told many a time that I am not like "most women", I am probably not qualified to comment on whether "most" women are attracted to men with deep pockets. I've had jobs since I was 14, paid for half of my undergraduate education and all of my graduate school costs, and never expected anyone else to take care of me financially once I started holding down a full time job.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Good God ladies, I was talking about deep voices heh


----------



## Goblin

The doctor decided to postpone my sister's surgury till 11 am today!


----------



## Headless

Oh Dear - 6 days of posts...... Not a chance of catching up on all of that. I've had a busy week but everything is OK. Hubby went for a job and didn't get it so he's been pretty depressed all week. I applied for another job today as well - same employer but a part time job that would replace the one that drives me crazy and a considerably larger pay packet - so fingers crossed. Interviews aren't until mid January so I will have to try to stay calm about that over the holidays. Got our tree up last week - can't for the life of me get a decent photo of it but I think it looks pretty.










Oops - sorry - who put that glass of wine in the way......... Try this....










Got most of our Christmas shopping done but we are going to head to Melbourne on Sunday to wander around the shops and just pick up a few additional stocking stuffers and have a day out. I am SOOOO looking forward to a week and a half off.



IMU said:


> 2 more hours before I'm on a 37 day break off from work.


Oh how nice that would be - have a great break IMU!



debbie5 said:


> Hubby bought me a rare Japanese Chin Monkey baby for Christmas!!


ROFLMAO - that was so funny!



Zurgh said:


> ...and don't get too close, I'm liable to bite. The Oatmen are still an intergalactic threat, so beware.


Keep up the great work Zurgh. It's tough, but you can do it! I haven't smoked in many years but occasionally I still get the urge to have one.



scareme said:


> Friday my hubby came home and said his orders had been canceled, he wasn't going to Turkey. .........Well, he came home today with orders for Turkey. You know, until the plane takes off and he's on it, I figure it can go either way. Such is the life of a military wife.


Oh Scareme that would be so tough. Big hug from me. And hoping the whole rash thing has cleared up!



Copchick said:


> Someone had sent me this picture and I wanted to share it. Look at the devotion and love between these two.


Tina that pic was just so gorgeous!



debbie5 said:


> scareme: that's not yeast, it's a sign of CULTURE! (snort!).......


LOL - funny kid!



Goblin said:


>


Love it!



Goblin said:


> Today is my sister's surgury.


I hope everything goes well when she finally does have the surgery Goblin. Gosh what a lot of stress to go through.



Lord Homicide said:


>


Larson is the bomb! Love him.



Goblin said:


>


LOL Love it!



Copchick said:


> I did a secret Santa thing today! ...............I hope I made those five people happy in a small way. I was.


Tina that was such a fantastic thing to do! You have inspired me to see if I can do something too.


----------



## jdubbya

"Clark...what's that sound?"


----------



## debbie5

Cherry cordial Hershey's Kisses...**so** want to buy them, but know I would eat the entire bag in one sitting....so: no.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Your tree is beautiful Headless. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two Christmas concerts this weekend, two church services, and another rehearsal with a soloist prepping for Christmas eve services. This month is going by REALLY fast!:googly:


----------



## Zurgh

It has come to my attention that some of you are being extremely nice in this Holiday season, with good will towards man and senseless acts of kindness... keep up the good work! 

More nice people and less ass-hats would make this planet a far more enjoyable place.

...seems I missed the end of the world on the 12th, how was it?... what?... It didn't happen?... Must have been the actions of some super hero team that saved us, perhaps?... BUT, there is, now, the 21st to worry about!... The negative energy arch-daemons who whisper in broom closets on off Tuesdays mentioned it was really the 29th that we should all be worried about... although, the mystic gnome riding stoats of the lentil Islands say to beware of Octember the 33rd...:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Zurgh.....a$$-hats....ha, ha, ha....you crack me up!


----------



## Copchick

@ jdubbya - SQUIRREL! That's in my top three Christmas movies.

Headless, your tree is beautiful! Keeping my fingers crossed for your new job position!

Roxy - you made me tired just knowing what you've got coming up this weekend. Have fun!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I will have an air compressor by March. That is all.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*Furry Obituary*

It is with a heavy heart..(possibly) that I announce the passing of the evil demonic hamster. She bit everyone and only my niece loved her. The grim reaper it seems has taken the poor fur ball (and left her under the wheel) just in time for us to go on vacation.

So glad I'm not the one who has to tell poor K-bug that her hamster died, but i feel guilty cause I have no idea when it happened. But I think it might have been my fault....

so i don't know how to feel about this...except that I have hopes that the next fur ball she picks out isn't the evil kind.


----------



## Copchick

In light of today's events, hug your children and family. I am so saddened with the recent events of the past couple days.


----------



## Haunted Spider

My kid is still cooking. So I will hug my wife as that is the best I can do....


----------



## Draik41895

Do I even own christmas lights?


----------



## Tokwik

RIP to all the little ones. 

***I'm adding text here because my message was too short, but I have absolutely nothing else to say right now.***


----------



## debbie5

Despite sadness and anger...fear not. Please listen not so much to the words as the music...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:crykin:So very sad.....all those little lives......I just have no words.....


----------



## scareme

I can't stop crying. They were just babies. I just don't understand. My God, what the children in that school have seen. How does a parent explain that? My heart is breaking, and I don't think I have enough prayers to even begin.


----------



## Copchick

I know Scareme. I have spent the day with a lump in my throat and I keep tearing up. You just feel so helpless and left wondering, why? Unfortunately we can't predict what goes through the minds of people. Whether they've strayed from the path or are just purely evil. It's so unfortunate that we (as a nation) are exposed to this type of cruel senseless act by another human being. It hits us harder I think because it is children. Even though it may not be anyone we know, we still feel the pain and grief for the people who have suffered this tragic loss. We can also support each other, be there for someone who may need you or be able to lean on someone when you need it. You know, I think what ever prayers you can spare will be okay.


----------



## goneferal

There are no words. Today's tragedy was a horrible, horrible thing. I know the govenor mentioned the police, fire and EMS and how they are going to have a very hard time over this. I'd like to add that the Medical Examiner's office folks will need help coping as well. They have an awful job ahead the next few months. Those poor little kids.


----------



## trishaanne

I am right there with the rest of you. I've been tearing up all day. Those poor babies! And the fact that it's been 12 hours and their poor little bodies are still inside the school makes it harder. I can't begin to imagine the pain that these families are experiencing, and nothing that anyone can do or say will make it easier for them. Their lives will never be the same again. You have to figure that Christmas is only 10 days or so from now and most parents have already bought gifts. Now they have the gifts for a child who will never use them. That fact alone is enough to break your heart. What really made it especially hard for me is that last night we went to our granddaughters Christmas concert at school. She is in kindergarten. All I could picture when I heard the news were all those beautiful, precious and innocent kids up on that stage. I have 2 granddaughters in kindergarten now, and all I wanted to do today was to go get ALL my grandkids, hold them tight and never let them go. My thoughts and prayers to the victims and their families.


----------



## goneferal

trishaanne said:


> I am right there with the rest of you. I've been tearing up all day. Those poor babies! And the fact that it's been 12 hours and their poor little bodies are still inside the school makes it harder. I can't begin to imagine the pain that these families are experiencing, and nothing that anyone can do or say will make it easier for them. Their lives will never be the same again. You have to figure that Christmas is only 10 days or so from now and most parents have already bought gifts. Now they have the gifts for a child who will never use them. That fact alone is enough to break your heart. What really made it especially hard for me is that last night we went to our granddaughters Christmas concert at school. She is in kindergarten. All I could picture when I heard the news were all those beautiful, precious and innocent kids up on that stage. I have 2 granddaughters in kindergarten now, and all I wanted to do today was to go get ALL my grandkids, hold them tight and never let them go. My thoughts and prayers to the victims and their families.


Trust me that the kids are now in very good and compassionate hands. So sad.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Just saw this on yahoo.

*Connecticut Shooter Adam Lanza: 'Obviously Not Well' 
*
 your kidding!


----------



## goneferal

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Just saw this on yahoo.
> 
> *Connecticut Shooter Adam Lanza: 'Obviously Not Well'
> *
> your kidding!


I called it early this morning. Mental illness is a common thread with these shootings.


----------



## goneferal

Just my mind spinning here- the mother of the shooter taught at the school. The shooter had mental health problems (yet to be identified). The mom wasn't at school teaching today -why? He killed the principal and the mother's students. He used the mother's guns. I will wait to see what they find out.


----------



## Hauntiholik

goneferal said:


> Just my mind spinning here- the mother of the shooter taught at the school. The shooter had mental health problems (yet to be identified). The mom wasn't at school teaching today -why? He killed the principal and the mother's students. He used the mother's guns. I will wait to see what they find out.


She wasn't at school because he shot her in the face at home.


----------



## goneferal

Hauntiholik said:


> She wasn't at school because he shot her in the face at home.


I know that, but was she not there for some other unknown reason? That was what I was wondering.


----------



## Tokwik

goneferal said:


> I know that, but was she not there for some other unknown reason? That was what I was wondering.


Not understanding your line of thought.
She wasn't there because he had already gotten to her first. The question should be why he continued to the school. People will speculate, but sadly we will probably never know.

The thing that keeps getting me is the thought of all the presents sitting under a tree in an empty house that will never be unwrapped.

Such a tragedy. Didn't work today so I've been following the TV all day. Media is making me sick. Time to call it a night.

RIP little ones.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I had to walk out of the prison to call and speak to my son after hearing this news. Even though we are hundreds of miles from the tragedy, I still had to know that he was okay. I can't imagine what those parents are going through tonight, and I don't believe that I want to try to imagine it. I'm sure that it is what horror really feels like.

I said this during the Aurora incident, and I stand by it now: I believe that there should be some type of mandatory psychiatric testing conducted on potential firearm purchasers. There should also be a stricter regulation of what some people term "assault weapons". The average consumer should not be able to go into Wal-Mart and purchase a Sig-Sauer .223 Rifle, even if it is only single fire. There should be some type of legally required safety course before you can purchase that type of weapon, due to the exceptional stopping power it carries (3,100 fps, 1,303 ft/lb of torque, Can punch through 1/2 inch steel at 300m ) plus the fragmentation characteristic of said rounds will utterly destroy smaller organs and soft tissue. That is not something that I personally believe should be available to the general public.


----------



## goneferal

Tokwik said:


> Not understanding your line of thought.
> She wasn't there because he had already gotten to her first. The question should be why he continued to the school. People will speculate, but sadly we will probably never know.
> 
> The thing that keeps getting me is the thought of all the presents sitting under a tree in an empty house that will never be unwrapped.
> 
> Such a tragedy. Didn't work today so I've been following the TV all day. Media is making me sick. Time to call it a night.
> 
> RIP little ones.


The reasoning behind my thought was that they never said when the woman had been shot in her home and unfortunately these things sometimes happen over several days. As in she may have been dead for some time. We won't know, we may never know. Forget my earlier post. It is still awful and sad.


----------



## Evil Queen

Goneferal are you perhaps thinking that maybe the mother killed herself over something that may have happened at school and her son may have taken matters into his own hands?


----------



## goneferal

Evil Queen said:


> Goneferal are you perhaps thinking that maybe the mother killed herself over something that may have happened at school and her son may have taken matters into his own hands?


No, not at all, I was wondering if something else had happened that we don't know about. Please dismiss my thought process in this case. The story will play out for us onlookers as is needed.


----------



## goneferal

Please dismiss my ramblings here regarding this case. So sorry.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

goneferal said:


> Please dismiss my ramblings here regarding this case. So sorry.


It is completely understandable. This tragedy is not something that can be grasped without asking "Why?"

I actually commend you on your ability to detach and seek rationality. I was not quite able to do so. I got angry and disgusted with the shooter, then I became anxious to call my son and determine that he was all right. I am still having a hard time grasping the reality that someone would do something like this.


----------



## scareme

goneferal said:


> Please dismiss my ramblings here regarding this case. So sorry.


They're not ramblings, they are thoughts. And we all need to bounce our thoughts off someone. I understand as a person of law and science you need to understand. As far as I'm concerned, I've given him my last thought. If these killers are doing it for self glory, they aren't getting it from me. I'll think and speak only about the victims and their families. 
Strange, but I too was bothered by the thought of Christmas presents that won't be opened. Maybe a lot of us have that thought because as parents, we put some thought into the presents, and then anticipate the kids reaction when they open them. I've watched a lot on TV too, and I keep thinking God bless the teachers. It makes me sick to even mention it, but at the Mall shooting eailer this week (what in the hell is going on?) most people's instinct is self preservation. And these teachers thought first of their students. One teacher told her students how much she loved them, cause she thought they would all die, and she wanted the last thing they heard to be about love. That's the kind of person I would want teaching my child.


----------



## Goblin

This is a very sad time for all of us. It makes me cry when I think about it. I hope
that SOB burns for all eternity!

My sister's surgury went okay. They removed the tumor without any problem. They
removed on of her lymph nodes and will let her know if they find anything. She was
able to get out of bed and sit in a chair this evening! If she keeps doing better they
might let her go home tomorrow.


----------



## Headless

Oh Goblin we needed some good news today.

Yes the sad news has made headlines around the world. I sat in disbelief here reading about the horrible news. Like most of you the thought of Christmas so close also struck me. I looked at our tree with the gifts beneath it and for a moment I imagined how I would feel if it were my daughter. I had to dismiss it immediately - far too painful. I can't imagine what these parents are going through right now. Such a senseless and cruel thing to happen to innocent babies. We are going to visit my daughter tomorrow. There will be a big hug for sure.


----------



## Copchick

Goblin - so glad to her your sister's surgery went well!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:Goblin, so happy to hear your sister is doing better. Thank you for the bright spot. I am still just torn apart....those poor families, those poor mama's and daddy's.....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I said this during the Aurora incident, and I stand by it now: I believe that there should be some type of mandatory psychiatric testing conducted on potential firearm purchasers. There should also be a stricter regulation of what some people term "assault weapons". The average consumer should not be able to go into Wal-Mart and purchase a Sig-Sauer .223 Rifle, even if it is only single fire. There should be some type of legally required safety course before you can purchase that type of weapon, due to the exceptional stopping power it carries (3,100 fps, 1,303 ft/lb of torque, Can punch through 1/2 inch steel at 300m ) plus the fragmentation characteristic of said rounds will utterly destroy smaller organs and soft tissue. That is not something that I personally believe should be available to the general public.


My thoughts exactly. It's crazy how soon after the story aired that an idiot automaticly started spouting the disarm the americans BS. Disarming the people won't keep such sensless violence from happening. My dad owns several rifles and he taught me how to shoot them. It doesn't mean that I'm gonna go off on a rampage and kill everyone.



Goblin said:


> This is a very sad time for all of us. It makes me cry when I think about it. I hope
> that SOB burns for all eternity!
> 
> My sister's surgury went okay. They removed the tumor without any problem. They
> removed on of her lymph nodes and will let her know if they find anything. She was
> able to get out of bed and sit in a chair this evening! If she keeps doing better they
> might let her go home tomorrow.


I'm so glad she made it through okay!

@pumpkin: I agree!


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, so nice to hear the surgery went well! Now on for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Evil Queen

Glad to hear your sister's surgery went well Gobby. She will continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## Zurgh

That's great news, Gobby!

My heart goes out to the survivors of the tragedy, and mourns the losses of the victims.

Not to make lite of recent tragic events, but I won't waste any more time on the perpetrators of such villainy and evil, as infamy is what they want.
(Burn in Hell, bitches. My personal farewell to evil people.)

Shame on those who use such events to further there egotistical self righteousness and attempt to force there personal beliefs on others. This is a time for healing the survivors, not for personal gain.

That last line is not directed at anyone here on the forum, it does, however, apply to the following; 
*Jerry Springer guest, douche-bag, drama queen wannabees... 
*ass-wipe, half-wit, know-it-none cellar dwellers... 
*always negative, hate-mongering, love-loathing bridge trolls...
*ambulance chasing, parasitic, greed fueled, vampire charlatans... 

Note the lack of googlys...
If I over stepped, and stepped on toes, so be it...


----------



## Copchick

Today I'm decorating the tree and house some more. (Seems never ending!) Just helped mom make some Mrs. Fields cookies and the house smells wonderful! Also made some Oreo truffles. Delicious! I think I'm gonna gain 10 pounds today.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

You didn't overstep here Z. I agree that they should not even release the names of these scumbags. They do things like this to gain historical notoriety. I say deprive them of what they crave.


----------



## trishaanne

All of the Christmas presents are wrapped, the grandkids were here making gifts for each other and their parents and now it's time to clean up the mess and start baking and making all the holiday goodies. Today will be about 20 dozen chocolate chip cookies, some pumpkin fudge and maybe a batch of Nutella caramel sea salt fudge. Doing some normal routine helps keep my mind off the bad news.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

@Bio- Agreed. Why give them any attention at all. 
@Zurgh: No worries.
@Trish: Ah the joys of Christmas!

Just checking in. It's time for some good news....Bruiser is already for his vacation at the Kennel Club. I was so worried about getting his shots in order...but I got lucky that the local low-Cost mobile clinic was out today. Got his Parvo, Rabies, and Bordetello taken care of and his nails trimmed for only 55 bucks.

The only low point of the day was a comment from another lady who noticed that his nails and grown too long. I was a good girl and didn't snap at her when she says: Your gonna get his nails clipped. I bet that really hurts to walk on.

I'm thinking (yeah lady I know! That's a reason I'm here)

Instead I told her: Yes, I've tried to clip his nails but he won't let me do it anymore.

She answers at me, "Well, thats probably because you hurt him." 

:finger: BS. As if I'd hurt my furbaby. Not a lot of dogs has a sweet life like he does. He gets to share my bed, gets two good sized meals a day and lots of play fighting and love. He's got it made! I so wanted to say something scathing...but I refrained. 

Ugh, sorry for the rant...don't know where that came from. But I still got his vaccines taken care of.

On the plus side. Chris is finally home! I get to see him in two days!


----------



## Death's Door

Hi Everyone. Just checkin in today. 

Goblin - glad to hear that your sister is doing well after surgery. 

DA - glad that your brother is home. I hope you have a great time with him.

Like the rest of you, I've had a hard time wrapping my brain around this senseless tradegy. I had to keep changing the channel last night because it was too hard to watch anymore. Tried to watch other programs but couldn't. Couldn't do much last night. Just was numb.

Did decorate the tree today and finish the cookies. Will be making pizzelles tomorrow to bring in to work on Monday. Still waiting for some presents that I bought online to arrive so I can start wrapping. Tuesday is my last day at work until January 2nd. Can't wait to have some time and finish up.


----------



## debbie5

I'm getting really tired of watching my friends who I love dearly sit around and ruin (for me, at least) a wonderful night together by getting totally bombed. Watching their teeth get blue from the wine is funny, but when they start leaning over and falling asleep...sheesh. I don't understand: at almost 50, shouldn't you now just kinda drink to feel good, and then stop? Do you feel better the drunker you get? Is life SO BAD that people need to "escape" & get wasted every weekend??!!! I will go to my grave not understanding the whole drinking thing.


----------



## trishaanne

Same here Deb. Being a non drinker, it drives me crazy. I don't care if people have a few drinks, but to get so intoxicated that they can't stand up, can't talk, dance around the hallway with a chair, pass out in your bathroom with the door locked so noone else can use it, puke in your yard and sing Christmas carols to your neighbor in July, well, that is just wrong. Oh, wait....that's a NJ make and take! At least it was when they were meeting here....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I agree, Deb. I have gotten drunk a grand total of one time in my life,acted like a complete fool, and felt like a complete jacka** the next day. I will occasionally have as many as two or three beers when I'm working in the shop, but I enjoy being a functional person who doesn't act like a moron. I also have a major problem with people who get lit and drive. If I ever take a single drink of alcohol, my car is parked for the night. I'm very strict with my self about things like that.

On a related note, why do some people like to smoke weed? That crap smells like burning gym socks dipped in crap, and makes you stupid. I can honestly say that I have never in my life smoked marijuana, but I have a sister who is addicted to it, and most of my friends from high school are stoners too. I do my best to avoid being around people who do things like that, and I make sure that any inmate I catch smoking that garbage gets every scrap of paperwork I can conceivably stick to him. I can't for the life of me understand why certain states are legalizing it. They seem to want the citizens of those states to become window licking idiots.

Don't get me wrong, I'm all for having a good time and enjoying yourself. But you don't have to drink your weight in alcohol, or smoke a pound of dope in order to enjoy yourself. IF you do, you might want to see an addiction therapist about that. It seems to me like there might be a problem there.


----------



## goneferal

debbie5 said:


> I'm getting really tired of watching my friends who I love dearly sit around and ruin (for me, at least) a wonderful night together by getting totally bombed. Watching their teeth get blue from the wine is funny, but when they start leaning over and falling asleep...sheesh. I don't understand: at almost 50, shouldn't you now just kinda drink to feel good, and then stop? Do you feel better the drunker you get? Is life SO BAD that people need to "escape" & get wasted every weekend??!!! I will go to my grave not understanding the whole drinking thing.


I feel that the older I get, the less I drink. I enjoy my friends so much more sober to slightly tipsy. The wine dyed teeth thing turns me off big time.


----------



## Zurgh

I was the same way with drinking and driving, Bio. Good for you. 

As a former heavy drinker, I'll tell ya' that I'd get a powerful "thirst"... for more & more booze... till I was good and lit... in an alcoholic "happy place"... sometimes a 6 pack or equivalent was enough, sometimes 24-30+ drinks wasn't enough... 

Some of it was to "escape"... some of it was to feel the warm, familiar, joyful boozy blanket... most of it was that it made me stupid happy... Sometimes crazy happy... I'd drink to forget & it worked! Now I don't know why I did...

Some people can enjoy in moderation. I know I can't... so now I don't. Got nothing against those who can drink, so enjoy one for me.

ION, I stumbled across the most obnoxious red sports coat at the thrift store, the other day... it fit like a glove, like it was tailored just for me... so I got it. It would look so ridiculous if I got some gold trim for it at the fabric store. But, in the hustle & bustle of the X-mas season, it would seem that I misplaced it...

I'm making way too much sense, I need a good dose of weirdness. 
Send me your power, Oh mighty Rax-Tuffie, lord of cosmic joke rays and strange silliness... Fleem me to de' wittols, Oh frupie one!:googly:


----------



## debbie5

After watching a documentary on the Ramones, and listening to DeeDee ramble on, I now realize I have the same weird, artsy, tangential brain of a life long heroin addict. NICE!! LMAO at myself...


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Allen Hopps accidentally gave me a great idea. He mentioned something on Facebook about using haunter skills to decorate a Christmas tree. I got to thinking about how often he uses shrink wrap in prop building. Then I got to thinking that our tree needs garland. I also remember how he wrapped a gift last year with shrink wrap, a heat gun, and spray paint. I'm going to attempt to make a garland for our tree on my next day off.


----------



## Copchick

Oh you've got to posts pics on that BioHC! Merry, yet creepy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The drinking comments bring to mind this quote attributed to Benjamin Franklin: "I fear the man who drinks water and so remembers this morning what the rest of us said last night".


This one from Amelia Earhart has nothing to do with drinking, but seems to me to say in a simple way what it takes to make a difference to everyone around you: "A single act of kindness throws out roots in all directions, and the roots spring up and make new trees. The greatest work that kindness does to others is that it makes them kind themselves."


----------



## MommaMoose

Mmmmmmm, the house smells so yummy! Made my first EVER batch of Apple Butter. Was so happy with how it turned out that I went and got more apple so I can make more. Looks like the husband will have little gifts to give at work now.


----------



## Copchick

@ Roxy - I like the Earhart quote.

@ MM - that sounds yummy!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Uneducated people that preface a statement with "I think..." is a scary freedom.


----------



## scareme

I think... Lord Homicide is the hottest thing on the forum. You're right, that is scary.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is National Maple Syrup Day. Have to say, I've never acquired a taste for it, but Spooky1 is a big fan.


----------



## debbie5

MMMMMM..real maple syrup is a complex delight....hmm....maybe I will change tonight's menu and have breakfast for dinner...mmm... sounds good. Waffles, bacon, eggs, peaches....mmm...


----------



## Death's Door

Had some kids break some of my outside Christmas lights. They just pulled on some of the strands and disconnected from the main source. They tried to unplug the lights on the tree and pulled the wires right out of the plug. Found that out tooo late.

When I took down the strands that were on the tree and brought it in the house to check the bulbs, to see what was broken, I plugged it in the wall and the live wire accidently touched my left hand. I was ZAPPED and the word, "Mother$%^****" flew out of my mouth and took out some of the power in the house. 

Replaced the lights in the tree. Seriously - why do this? I'm not in the mood anyway for this Christmas crap and now this.


----------



## scareme

I'm so sorry about the trouble you are having with those punks. I bet they are the same ones that messed with your Halloween display. To bad you couldn't have figured out a way to put the same lights back out, and let them get a handful of the live wire. I bet you were tingling for a while after that.


----------



## N. Fantom

Woohoo! I got a new airbrush and compressor for my B-day! I am one happy haunter!


----------



## Copchick

Da Weiner - Ouch! Hopefully, they got a handfull too. Hey, I got an idea. Attach one of the dollar store window alarms to your light strands and tree. That way when the little teen darlings try to take them off or pull on them, the alarm will screeeech very loudly and hopefully they'll just high tail it outta there. redg8r had posted about the alarms, attaching them to the props for added security. I did use them for some props this year. Try them on your Christmas display.


----------



## Lord Homicide

DW, good thing you didn't end up with the cat on Christmas Vacation!


----------



## RoxyBlue

New rule - If you get a paper cut when opening an envelope from a charity soliciting donations, I think that exempts you from having to send them any money.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

RoxyBlue said:


> New rule - If you get a paper cut when opening an envelope from a charity soliciting donations, I think that exempts you from having to send them any money.


It should. You have already given them blood.


----------



## Goblin

My sister came home from the hospital Saturaday afternoon. She won't
have the use of her right arm for a while and she's stiff and sore but 
other than that she's doing fine!

Got all the inside decorating done. Hope to get the outside done if it
quits raining. Gonna put the tree up Wednesday.


----------



## Copchick

Good to hear Goblin!

Here are some creepy Santa cakes.

http://gma.yahoo.com/photos/15-scary-santa-cakes-1354647719-slideshow/#crsl=%252Fphotos%252F15-scary-santa-cakes-1354647719-slideshow%252F15-scary-santa-cakes-photo-1732370352.html


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## Pumpkin5

N. Fantom said:


> Woohoo! I got a new airbrush and compressor for my B-day! I am one happy haunter!


:jol:Yay! Good for you Noah! Now let's see some of your airbrush make up techniques! I hope your birthday was a happy one!


----------



## RoxyBlue

December 18 is:

Bake Cookies Day - Here's the recipe I want to try, minus the powdered sugar:

http://www.landolakes.com/recipe/1358/browned-butter-cardamom-cookies

National Roast Suckling Pig Day


----------



## Death's Door

Hey N. Fantom - great birthday presents. Enjoy!!!!

Hey Roxy - I think I might have to try that recipe too. Sounds and looks great.

With regard to my electrifying experience, I was jolted for at least two hours after the incident. I did put that energy to good use by bringing up boxes from the basement.


----------



## Hairazor

Woohoo N. Fantom, nice B-day gift! Hope you had a happy one

Goblin, good to hear your sister is home

Copchick, those cakes are, ummm, no words


----------



## debbie5

Roxy- I made those last year, but I put a packet of chai tea in them instead of the cardamom..they are a yummy shortbread like cookie. Yum!


----------



## debbie5

Here are more bad cakes..I love the Eye Of Sauron one!! LOL>.. http://www.cakewrecks.com/

My fav: http://www.cakewrecks.com/display/S....jpg?__SQUARESPACE_CACHEVERSION=1335328339504


----------



## RoxyBlue

Da Weiner said:


> Hey Roxy - I think I might have to try that recipe too. Sounds and looks great.





debbie5 said:


> Roxy- I made those last year, but I put a packet of chai tea in them instead of the cardamom..they are a yummy shortbread like cookie. Yum!


I love cardamom and the recipe is so simple that I knew I would have to try it out. Maybe by this weekend I'll have time to do a little baking


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I finally found a set of plans for a life sized sleigh that is collapsible. I think my son and I will probably build one of these in the very near future, because my wife wants some substantial Christmas decorations. I may even attempt to sculpt 8 reindeer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will they be evil reindeer?:googly:


----------



## scareme

I glad to hear your sister is home, Gobby. No one wants to be in the hospital for Christmas. I'm sure she will get better faster at home.



Copchick said:


> Good to hear Goblin!
> 
> Here are some creepy Santa cakes.
> 
> http://gma.yahoo.com/photos/15-scary-santa-cakes-1354647719-slideshow/#crsl=%252Fphotos%252F15-scary-santa-cakes-1354647719-slideshow%252F15-scary-santa-cakes-photo-1732370352.html


Those are some pretty ugly/scary cakes. I guess if you're making ten or twenty santa cakes a day, some are bound to look a little less than perfect. I bet bakers get tired of making the same things over and over this time of year.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> I finally found a set of plans for a life sized sleigh that is collapsible. I think my son and I will probably build one of these in the very near future, because my wife wants some substantial Christmas decorations. I may even attempt to sculpt 8 reindeer.


Or you could just adopt 8 deer. I mean, how much trouble could taking care of 8 deer be. Right?


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Here are more bad cakes..I love the Eye Of Sauron one!! LOL>.. http://www.cakewrecks.com/
> 
> My fav: http://www.cakewrecks.com/display/S....jpg?__SQUARESPACE_CACHEVERSION=1335328339504


Those are the types of cake I would make. But the one you posted as your favorite just made me want to wash out my eyes with soap. lol


----------



## Zurgh

Word, to your chinchilla... Just in case...


----------



## Spooky1

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I finally found a set of plans for a life sized sleigh that is collapsible. I think my son and I will probably build one of these in the very near future, because my wife wants some substantial Christmas decorations. I may even attempt to sculpt 8 reindeer.


Zombie reindeer?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

No, my wife saw me looking at a link that Bone Dancer sent to me for skeletal horses, wondering if I could scale them down and possibly make skeletal reindeer out of them, and she immediately said "Hell No." Apparently, I MUST make cutesy reindeer that appear to be living. That is so lame.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^


Three more movies we've watched as part of the annual ritual: White Christmas, Holiday Inn, and Scrooge (the musical with Albert Finney, and one of my all-time favorite movies). Still need to watch A Christmas Story (Ralphie RULES!) and It's A Wonderful Life.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

^ That is so stinkin' cute!!!


----------



## debbie5

omgggggggg.....sorry, but I needed to see more spotty puppy tummies! their pink paws are squeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...66F6E4B06E8B2518CC2F3E721855&selectedIndex=26


----------



## RoxyBlue

December 19 is:

Look for an Evergreen Day - our Christmas tree is a potted live fir tree of some type. Spooky1 bought it at one of the local supermarkets two years ago when I was holed up in the hospital for 12 days. He didn't have time to go out and buy/set up/decorate a regular tree that year, what with all the running back and forth to see me, so he got a little predecorated tree that fit on top of our side-by-side. It has grown considerably since then, lives outside the rest of the year, and now graces our living room with its Christmasy presence once a year.

Oatmeal Muffin Day - even better if you mix in some chocolate chisp when you make these.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Piers Morgan is an idiot.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Marg Helgenberger is another complete idiot.


----------



## Copchick

Lord H, are you watching "Dancing With The Stars" again?


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ LOL. Reading up on some news..


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> ^
> 
> Three more movies we've watched as part of the annual ritual: White Christmas, Holiday Inn, and Scrooge (the musical with Albert Finney, and one of my all-time favorite movies). Still need to watch A Christmas Story (Ralphie RULES!) and It's A Wonderful Life.


You left off Nightmare Before Christmas for our to watch list.


----------



## scareme

Lord Homicide said:


> Piers Morgan is an idiot.





Lord Homicide said:


> Marg Helgenberger is another complete idiot.


Let me guess, they don't agree with you?


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> ^
> 
> Three more movies we've watched as part of the annual ritual: White Christmas, Holiday Inn, and Scrooge (the musical with Albert Finney, and one of my all-time favorite movies). Still need to watch A Christmas Story (Ralphie RULES!) and It's A Wonderful Life.


Have you ever watched Christmas in Connecticut? I highly recommend it.


----------



## Copchick

scareme said:


> Let me guess, they don't agree with you?


Lmao! I think you know Lord H pretty darn well. Lol!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Quote for the day: "Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege."


----------



## scareme

It's been up in the 60's today, but a cold front is moving in and the temp is dropping. They are calling for a blizzard on Christmas. We're not going anywhere, but I worry about all the families traveling. Looks like we might be in for a white Christmas.


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> It's been up in the 60's today, but a cold front is moving in and the temp is dropping. They are calling for a blizzard on Christmas. We're not going anywhere, but I worry about all the families traveling. Looks like we might be in for a white Christmas.


Keep the snow from hitting Texas for me please, at least through the 30th . Just hold on to it! ... and yes, they do not agree with. 

@Roxy: "You can't fix stupid" though...


----------



## debbie5

Uh oh....there is the stench of some forgotten thing emanating from the fridge.
Oh dear God..I think it's a pork loooiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn....


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ I've seen stuff like that on Hoarders: Buried Alive


----------



## Pumpkin5

scareme said:


> It's been up in the 60's today, but a cold front is moving in and the temp is dropping. They are calling for a blizzard on Christmas. We're not going anywhere, but I worry about all the families traveling. Looks like we might be in for a white Christmas.


:jol:It hailed here on Monday. Isn't it suppose to snow 10 days after? Or something like that??? According to old wife's tales, or something like that....people keep saying that....I am hoping.....I LOVE SNOW!


----------



## Pumpkin5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> No, my wife saw me looking at a link that Bone Dancer sent to me for skeletal horses, wondering if I could scale them down and possibly make skeletal reindeer out of them, and she immediately said "Hell No." Apparently, I MUST make cutesy reindeer that appear to be living. That is so lame.


:jol:I am making two bone reindeer for next year's Christmas display. (Bone Dancer is helping me engineer mine) I am doing a Nightmare Before Christmas display on my second story roof. One deer standing with Jack, one flying and Zero hoovering around. Is this guy cute enough for your wife??








There are some cool wooden deer The Winfield Collection.....some l would even put up.


----------



## Copchick

Oh P5, that is cute! Light 'em up and let's see!


----------



## Goblin

My mother, Mary Newton, passed away ten years ago today at the age of 92.
She was a tough woman who worked all her life and raised eight kids plus her
two nephews! She helped my grandmother take of my grandfather after he was
from a stroke. She came back from a mild stroke herself and beat cancer too!
She was married to my father for 54 years till his death from lung cancer in 1990
and she took care of him the last two years of his life.

Ten years ago God a very tough yet extremely loving angel!

I love you Momma and miss you everyday! Merry Christmas!


----------



## scareme

Thoughts and prayers go out to you Gobby. I, like you, was lucky to have a really great Mom. The only problem with that, is it hurts so much when they are gone. I'm sure with what is going on with your sister, this year is especially hard. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have a video uploading, then the dragon lady wants to "edit" it before allowing me to upload to youtube.

It's always nice to get to spend a little time in the shop.


----------



## Copchick

That's a beautiful tribute to your mom, Goblin. She sounds like an incredible woman to have known. What a joy to have had such a strong woman for a mom.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I am right beside you Goblin....missing my Mama....and Daddy....


----------



## Hairazor

P5, absolutely love your raindeer!


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, what a nice tribute to your Mom!


----------



## PirateLady

Very nice tribute to your mom Goblin,,, missing my mom and dad this time of year because they loved the Christmas time... We may not have had alot but they made us feel like we had the world at Christmas time.

Could really use their advice right now ....Miss you Mom and Dad...


----------



## debbie5

Dear Santa: please bring me a dozen: Amazon.com: Fred & Friends Nomskulls Cupcake Mold: Kitchen & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31sZMoLo9NL


----------



## Goblin

I think I miss my parents most of all at Christmas. They always made
Christmas special for all us kids. We always said they were the heart
and soul of the family. My favorite story of Momma was when we 
went on vacation. A woman had her child on one of those child leashes
and she saw Momma with her 8 kids and said to her "All those kids can't be your's!" 
Momma replied, "All eight of them are mine and I've never had to
keep a one of them on a leash!"


----------



## scareme

I read a quote once that said we are never truely adults until our parents die. As long as our parents are alive, we are still somebody's child. I miss being somebody's child. My Dad calling from Iowa to the air base in Maine to see when I last had my oil checked. My Mom, trying to pick up the check when we went out to eat, because Mom's pay for dinner when you go out. When going to visit them, knowing there would always be cookies in the cookie jar. Right now, everyone is telling us to be sure and hug our kids. It's also a good time to give your Mom and Dad a big hug too.


----------



## Headless

As has already been said - lovely tribute Goblin. Missing my Dad too who we lost a couple of years ago now. Very hard time around Christmas.

Love your reindeer P5.

I've been so tired this week I can barely stay awake beyond 9:00 pm. Only four hours of work to go - then we have our staff Christmas lunch and then I have a whole 11 days off. Loving the thought of that I can tell you.


----------



## debbie5

Gobby, that's a wonderful story! And if your kids mind you, they don't' need a frakking leash!!

In other news: I'm snuggling Headless and going back for a nap....


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue

December 20 is Go Caroling Day:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Good day to stay indoors and off the roads. Three to four inches of wet snow, branches breaking, lights blinking, and winds gusting up to 30mph.


----------



## Copchick

Thanks, BD. Yuck, now I know what's coming my way. 

Hairazor, I think I'm going to believe the Oreo's.


----------



## Zurgh

Who's turn was it to feed the lions this week? They are looking rather ravenous...


----------



## Zurgh

Getting Santa hats on zombies for photos: Difficulty Level... Medium

Getting Santa hats on cats for photos: Difficulty Level... unknown










See, they are good & festive for X-mas...:googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide

*Pedestrian crosswalks*

Why do pedestrians mash crosswalk buttons over and over or keep it pressed down? The light won't change any faster. Almost as gross as handling money but I guess I didn't know the buttons were that clean.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Good question...Why do motorist mash pedestrians?:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> Why do pedestrians mash crosswalk buttons over and over or keep it pressed down? The light won't change any faster. Almost as gross as handling money but I guess I didn't know the buttons were that clean.


They're the same people that press the elevator up or down button repeatedly


----------



## Bone To Pick

Guilty as charged. All it takes is one or two experiences of standing in an elevator waiting for it to actually move somewhere, or waiting out a long traffic light only to discover that your initial press didn't register.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Lord Homicide said:


> Why do pedestrians mash crosswalk buttons over and over or keep it pressed down? The light won't change any faster. Almost as gross as handling money but I guess I didn't know the buttons were that clean.


I do it because I kinda like the sound, that and the sense of power.


----------



## Copchick

I do it to **** off people like Lord H.


----------



## scareme

What kills me is when you press the elevator button, and the light lights up. So I did it right, right? The next person walks up and hits the button again. Oh, I guess I didn't do it right. That button lit up there means hit it ten more times. I'm just standing here thinking the elevator comes when you mind call it.


----------



## Copchick

FYI - I heard on the radio this morning that on east coast time, the world will be ending at 6:11 PM on the 21st. So, I wonder if we'll see or hear it coming. I just don't to feel any pain. Maybe it'll just end in a poof and everything will be dust. So if the Mayan's were correct, it's been really nice getting to know all of you. See you in the afterlife, whether it's good or bad I hope I'm not alone.  I'm gonna eat another cookie before it's too late.


----------



## debbie5

...making Shrinky Dink earrings of my child's teacher's favorite sports teams.... like 1929 all over again...frugal frugal frugal. Might make her some cookie dough so she can make them with her kids...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I now have some type of cold/flu/death rattle type thing. I go to the pharmacy to buy some Thera-Flu (That stuff cures everything), only to find out that they have pulled it from the shelves due to a "quality assurance issue" Strange how this occurs right in the middle of flu season. Pharmacy brand knockoff Thera-Flu type medicine does not work quite as well.


----------



## Spooky1

Had the company Christmas party/lunch today and I won an iPad mini in a raffle. I never win anything (except Roxy ), so maybe the world will end tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The world can't end tomorrow. I haven't finished eating that humongo bag of peanut M&Ms my brother sent me.


----------



## the bloody chef

Copchick said:


> FYI - I heard on the radio this morning that on east coast time, the world will be ending at 6:11 PM on the 21st. So, I wonder if we'll see or hear it coming. I just don't to feel any pain. Maybe it'll just end in a poof and everything will be dust. So if the Mayan's were correct, it's been really nice getting to know all of you. See you in the afterlife, whether it's good or bad I hope I'm not alone.  I'm gonna eat another cookie before it's too late.


 I wonder if bars around the world are gonna open early tomorrow???...I know I'm gonna run a tab.....that way if the world ends I won't have to pay for a few (dozen) drinks and I can leave this world with a good buzz and a crooked smile!!!!:googly::xbones:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Bone To Pick said:


> Guilty as charged. All it takes is one or two experiences of standing in an elevator waiting for it to actually move somewhere, or waiting out a long traffic light only to discover that your initial press didn't register.


Trick to getting the elevator to close and move instantly. Press the floor button and directional button simultaneously twice. Works every time. I guess if want to launch to the top floor of the empire state building though, you'll have to play Twister on the keypad. Just try not to look like you are humping it


----------



## Draik41895

good to get us in the mood.


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## niblique71

I miss Larson. When did he retire??

Hmmmm I don't feel dead. Especially after rushing outside at 4am to clear a clogged gutter that would have flooded my carport if unattended. Nothing like a cold rain on your winkie doodle to bring the end of the world into perspeftive. BUT we still have 19 1/2 hours remaining for the world to end, so I'll be patient and wait. If it IS going to end I want to at least be awake to see it.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:....Okay....I have to say it...'winkie doodle'....really???


----------



## debbie5

FYI: The Rapture occurred. You are left behind. 


Come join me in the handbasket....


----------



## debbie5

What is a "directional button"? you mean the close door button like this? ><

and.."winkie doodle"??


----------



## Zurgh

Happy Mayan New Era Eve! Count down with Xochimilololo and the jaguar ladys at the sun temple! Party time!!! Rock out with your "winkie doodle" out, if that's your thing....:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:One of our body techs brought a Christmas gift bag for my husband and me, and he brought wine for me (smart lad) and a pint of Moonshine for my husband! 190 proof! Sheesh!:googly: But he also brought a recipe for a apple based drink that you make and add the Moonshine. It sounds delicious so I will let you guys know how it tastes. Lots of apple cider, apple juice, cinnamon sticks and sugar, then add the Moonshine and jar it up.....YUM! Happy Intoxicated Christmas for us!


----------



## RoxyBlue

December 21 is:

Mayan Calendar Ends - and....?

Forefather's Day - They're gone now so they don't have to worry about Mayan calendars and winkies

Humbug Day - as in "bah humbug" to the notion the world is ending today

National Flashlight Day 

Look on the Bright Side Day - It helps if you have a flashlight


I've actually tasted moonshine - similar to drinking liquid fire.


----------



## Hairazor

Had a friend who made homemade peppermint schnapps and when he poured it into styrofoam cups the cups bottoms melted out!!


----------



## the bloody chef

niblique71 said:


> I miss Larson. When did he retire??
> 
> Hmmmm I don't feel dead. Especially after rushing outside at 4am to clear a clogged gutter that would have flooded my carport if unattended. Nothing like a cold rain on your winkie doodle to bring the end of the world into perspeftive. BUT we still have 19 1/2 hours remaining for the world to end, so I'll be patient and wait. If it IS going to end I want to at least be awake to see it.


 the bastard retired! I call him that because I used to draw single panel cartoons and almost every time I thought of a new one I realized he had already done it! He is my hero, but if I ever meet him I'm gonna kick him in his "winkie doodle"...and then I'll buy him lotsa drinkie doodles!!!! :xbones:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gary Larson had such a delightfully warped sense of humor


----------



## Copchick

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:One of our body techs brought a Christmas gift bag for my husband and me, and he brought wine for me (smart lad) and a pint of Moonshine for my husband! 190 proof! Sheesh!:googly: But he also brought a recipe for a apple based drink that you make and add the Moonshine. It sounds delicious so I will let you guys know how it tastes. Lots of apple cider, apple juice, cinnamon sticks and sugar, then add the Moonshine and jar it up.....YUM! Happy Intoxicated Christmas for us!


They call it Apple Pie. I have a a pint of it (shhh, don't tell anyone) and it is tasty! You both are going to have a merry weekend with that! Have a taste for me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Day before a holiday weekend and the office is a Christmas ghost town - just me and my dog:jol:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yeah, these days are officially the longest days ever..........


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> Day before a holiday weekend and the office is a Christmas ghost town - just me and my dog:jol:


:jol:Lucky you...I am surrounded by....gasp....shriek....PEOPLE!
(I prefer dogs.....)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Talked to the boss and he said don't bother hanging around, so as soon as I finish this cup of tea, I'm heading home - yay!

There was one nice outcome of staying around a bit - I got a platter of sandwiches and wraps from the insurance agent we know who is in the same office complex. They were extras left over from his office party. Merry Christmas early


----------



## debbie5

I'm sitting in my handbasket, naked & smoking a cigar...waiting.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0zf7EWZET0


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're getting snow flurries!


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> We're getting snow flurries!


Are you sure they are snow flurries, or ashes from a metor shower?


----------



## Copchick

Yep, we've got a little snow here too. About an inch or so. Looks pretty covering the branches and grass. 

Only an hour and 7 minutes left...this is going to be the biggest non-event since the millennium change in 2000!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Great to have kids, young and love santa.


----------



## dead hawk

snow came in fast >_> too bad i can't say that about my UPS packages


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, it seems that the only thing the Mayans predicted correctly was the end of Twinkies...


----------



## dead hawk

did they actually predict the end of twinkies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, and they also predicted the demise of 8 track tapes, disco, and polyester leisure suits:googly:


----------



## dead hawk

i still listen to my 8 tracks and disco songs


----------



## scareme

dead hawk said:


> did they actually predict the end of twinkies


Yes. They have found 3,000 year old Mayan altars with gifts of twinkies on golden platters. The ones that were still sealed were still soft. Check google.


----------



## scareme




----------



## Copchick

^ Ha, ha, Haa!!! That's a good one Scareme!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Lmao, that's great! Good one, scareme!

No, DH, they didn't actually predict the end of Twinkies. It was a joke.

Seriously concerned about the drug intake of teenagers these days...


----------



## scareme

biohazardcustoms said:


> no dh, they didn't actually predict the end of twinkies. It was a joke.
> 
> seriously concerned about the drug intake of teenagers these days...


lmao!


----------



## debbie5

Yawwwnnnnnnnnnnnnn....


----------



## Spooky1

World didn't end, so I guess I should go to bed.


----------



## Goblin

Still here! Not even a zombie or two!


----------



## Zurgh

Happy Mayan New Era! 

Now, where to find a new Mayan calender for this era...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^A new one was found and reported back in May of this year. This one has dates past the year 3500:

http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/tech...5-08/maya-apocalypse-calendar-2012/54879760/1


----------



## Copchick

Kicking back with a southern comfort spiked egg nog after a full day of errands. It feels sooooo good to kick off the shoes. All I need now is a foot massage.


----------



## Death's Door

Hello All - Officially been off from work since Wednesday and still had to show up on Friday for a couple of hours. Not too bad. Gave out small gifts to my coworkers and took the temp that has been working with me out to lunch. Only stayed three hours. 

Cleaned the bathrooms and upstairs today. The downstairs is cleaned so all I have to do is mop the floors and vacumn (sp) the rugs. Will start to work on food preparations tomorrow for Christmas Eve dindin at my brother's house. Still need to wrap gifts and finish up some Christmas loose ends.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Blazing Saddles" is such a fun movie to watch


----------



## scareme

Went gift shopping tonight, for the first time this season. Spent three times as much as I expected, only got one thing on my list, (but a lot of things that weren't on my list). And after one store, I was ready to go home. No problem. I've still got tomorrow, right?


----------



## Spooky1

I think I'm done with my shopping. Still need to wrap the present though.


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> I think I'm done with my shopping. Still need to wrap the present though.


Thank God for gift bags. Or do you go the old wrapping paper route?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Bought a small bottle of moonshine today, and I am planning to completely destroy this cold by Christmas. 

Everyone please keep my wife in your thoughts tomorrow. It would have been her mother's 46th birthday, but sadly we lost her mother three years ago.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

.....the tree didn't look that big at the lot!!!.....is there a technical term for when you buy a nice sized tree, take it home and then realize tht it takes up a whole corner and touches the ceiling? i swear it looked normal size I picked it out this morning!!!!

Bio- I'm so sorry that the missus has to go through that. She'll be in my thoughts!


----------



## Headless

Would have loved to relax today but while you guys were getting snow - we had 38 degrees (100.4 F). No air conditioning - just fans - so staying cool was challenging but we survived.

All our gift buying is done, gifts are wrapped and I just need to get some house cleaning done tomorrow. There are only the four of us this year so it will be a quiet day. I am just grateful for the time off. Not going back to work until January 2.

Sorry Bio - its our 3rd Christmas without my dad and 2nd for Shane and his mother. She'll be in my thoughts as well.


----------



## Copchick

Dark Angel 27 said:


> .....the tree didn't look that big at the lot!!!.....is there a technical term for when you buy a nice sized tree, take it home and then realize tht it takes up a whole corner and touches the ceiling? i swear it looked normal size I picked it out this morning!!!!


I thought I was the only one that happens to! I remember one year we went to the pine forest next to our camp. Picked out a really good looking tree. My mom asking me if I thought it was too big but I kept telling her it was fine. Remember when Clark Griswold got his tree home? Yep, that was me. Had to move it to the dining room where it took up half the room with a ten foot ceiling! That was a heavy one too.

Okay haunt peeps, it's two days before Christmas. Let's hear your tales of Christmas mishaps. Pictures or video would make it extra special!


----------



## debbie5

Hubby was horrible to me yesterday, so I left...then had to figure out where to go. (I had $12 in my pocket..that's IT.) Didn't want to impose or explain to friends what was going on. Came back, picked up some warm clothes, an electric heater, food & water & took off to my unheated, un-watered, no working plumbing camp. It's was 20 out with a roaring wind pushing into the camp. I somehow managed to stay warmish and slept under a makeshift tent I made with a tablecloth to hold in the heat by the couch. 
I felt very "Survivorwoman"! Worked for about 5 hours finishing up some Xmas scarves I'm making, and went to bed/couch. Woke up today toasty warm and walked down to the lake...super cold. At least there the snow up in the mountains..none at home. It was a very refreshing time...there was some balsam incense I lit to cleanse off my bad mojo when I got there, and on the drive home, I stopped at a spring an got some amazing water. Don't really want to be home right now, but I can't take off on the kids for any longer. Besides, it's COLD with no heat!


----------



## Evil Queen

Deb sorry to hear hubby is being a butthead.
Big hugs to all of us missing our parents.


----------



## RoxyBlue

This is Spooky1's first Christmas without his dad. His mom will be coming down to Gaithersburg tomorrow to spend a few days at his brother Bill's house (about a five minute walk from our house). We'll be having Christmas dinner there, opening gifts, and I expect it will be suitably noisy,even with it being a smaller group:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Headless said:


> Would have loved to relax today but while you guys were getting snow - we had 38 degrees (100.4 F). No air conditioning - just fans - so staying cool was challenging but we survived.
> 
> Sorry Bio - its our 3rd Christmas without my dad and 2nd for Shane and his mother. She'll be in my thoughts as well.


I would kill for 110 degree temps right now. Sorry to hear that you and your husband are missing parents at Christmas.



debbie5 said:


> Hubby was horrible to me yesterday, so I left...then had to figure out where to go. (I had $12 in my pocket..that's IT.) Didn't want to impose or explain to friends what was going on. Came back, picked up some warm clothes, an electric heater, food & water & took off to my unheated, un-watered, no working plumbing camp. It's was 20 out with a roaring wind pushing into the camp. I somehow managed to stay warmish and slept under a makeshift tent I made with a tablecloth to hold in the heat by the couch.
> I felt very "Survivorwoman"! Worked for about 5 hours finishing up some Xmas scarves I'm making, and went to bed/couch. Woke up today toasty warm and walked down to the lake...super cold. At least there the snow up in the mountains..none at home. It was a very refreshing time...there was some balsam incense I lit to cleanse off my bad mojo when I got there, and on the drive home, I stopped at a spring an got some amazing water. Don't really want to be home right now, but I can't take off on the kids for any longer. Besides, it's COLD with no heat!


Kick him in the nuts and tell him get get his head out of his butt.



Evil Queen said:


> Deb sorry to hear hubby is being a butthead.
> Big hugs to all of us missing our parents.


Thank you



RoxyBlue said:


> This is Spooky1's first Christmas without his dad. His mom will be coming down to Gaithersburg tomorrow to spend a few days at his brother Bill's house (about a five minute walk from our house). We'll be having Christmas dinner there, opening gifts, and I expect it will be suitably noisy,even with it being a smaller group:jol:


Spooky1 is in my thoughts.


----------



## Headless

Sorry to hear Deb - in a perfect world this should be a happy time of year.

It's Christmas Eve here. Well Christmas Eve day at almost 5 am. Such a horrible hot night I haven't had much sleep and gave up tossing and turning. It has cooled down now thankfully - a cool breeze coming through the lounge window. Might try to get a bit more sleep.


----------



## Spooky1

My thoughts go out to all who have lost family. As long as they are in our memories, they are still with us. 

Headless, I hope it cools off for you soon.

Deb, hope your hubby gets a clue, and you have a peaceful holiday.


----------



## scareme

The holiday's should be happy times, but it's hard when you are missing someone. I'm sharing my favorite Christmas poem. It's about a Mom, but could be about your Dad. It's about remembering Christmas past, enjoying present and looking to future. At the end, when my Mom knew she was going, she kept saying when we remember her, not to be sad. Always be happy about any memories. It's hard, and even more so at the holidays. But I was never one to disobey my Mom in life, and I'm not about to start now. Happy Christmas everyone. 

Christmas Present by Lois Duncan


I saw the Ghost-of-Christmas Past
Glide by our lighted tree.
Her arms were filled with dolls and toys,
And all were meant for me.
I sensed the rustle of her skirts,
Her blouse was trimmed with lace,
And when she turned to smile at me
She wore my mother's face.

Just as this vision slipped from sight,
I heard my daughter call.
Wild footsteps clattered on the stair;
Shrill giggles filled the hall.
She burst into the gift-filled room
And squealed in glad surprise,
And all the Christmases-to-come
Were mirrored in her eyes.

How swiftly fly the rainbow years,
Like splintered shafts of light.
As fragile as the gentle ghosts
Who whisper in the night.
I draw my child into my arms
And hold this moment fast
Against the time my face will be
Her Ghost-of-Christmas Past.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Best part about making coookies for Christmas is the way the house smells as they bake. I made cardamom cookies a while ago and even the upstairs rooms still smell heavenly.


----------



## scareme

Does opening a bag of Oreos count?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you can smell them, it counts


----------



## Copchick

Scareme, that was a beautiful poem. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Evil Queen

Thank you for sharing the poem Scareme. I'm goin to the kitchen now, it's too hard to watch football thru tears.


----------



## scareme

debbie5, husbands can be so poopy one day, and then do something the next day or week to remind us why we keep them around. It's always up and down. So try to remember durning the downs, it will go up again. Today is day two of my Sweet Baboo's four day weekend, and I'm already having to double the dose of my happy pills. I really think they would work much better if I slipped them in his coffee. But I'd hate to get him kicked out of the military for having a drug not prescribed to him. But some days he makes it might tempting. I hope you don't get sick from sleeping in the cold. Big hugs to you.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> "Blazing Saddles" is such a fun movie to watch


Lol that is one of my top 5 favorites! You don't strike me as a person who would enjoy that movie though


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

This is lovely weather for curling up under an electric blanket and snoozing. I think I shall go do exactly that.


----------



## Headless

Thank you Scareme - that is a lovely poem.

Goblin - I've seen that one a few times on Facebook - makes me laugh every time.

Well it's only half an hour until Christmas Day here. Gifts are wrapped, half the food is cooked and we are just waiting on Lakeisha to arrive home after a very long day with work and catching up with friends before driving here. Thankfully the weather has cooled off a bit. 

Stay safe everyone - have a happy and peaceful Christmas. Hope Santa is good to you and you enjoy your day. Much love from our family to yours!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow! Scareme....thanks for the poem, even though I had to finish reading it with tears streaming down my face. It was lovely and I will share it with my sisters.

Headless, I hope your Christmas day is wonderful and that a blast of winter coolness finds you. Happy Christmas!

Goblin, I love all the animal pictures that you post!

And to all my forum peeps, I wish each and everyone of you a very Merry Christmas and a most wonderful and fantastically haunting New Year! I love you guys!


----------



## Zurgh

Have a safe and wonderful Christmas Eve to all, and to all a good morning.
...And in case I miss y'all tomorrow, Merry Christmas!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I hope everyone has a safe and Merry Christmas. Be safe and enjoy the time with your families!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> Lol that is one of my top 5 favorites! You don't strike me as a person who would enjoy that movie though


Yes, surprising as it may seem, someone can be a church goer and hymn singer and still enjoy a classic Mel Brooks movie

A few more gifts to wrap, brownies to bake, a load of laundry to finish, music to get in order and review, and I'll be ready to start thinking about what I have to do for the rest of the evening. Fortunately the boss always gives the company Christmas eve as a holiday, so we can get ready for the celebrating with a little more ease.


----------



## debbie5

HUMbug!


----------



## Copchick

I can't remember when I've been so busy as a supervisor on Christmas Eve! I won't go into details, they're not for everyone to know or even attempt to understand. Then one of my officers had a medical episode which myself and another officer were with her while the medics were tending to her. Then I went to the hospital to make sure she was okay. Which she will be, but I can't express how stressful it is when one of your officers is sick or hurt. I am so mentally and physically drained. I'm getting into a hot bath and soak and taking some advil for the headache. Finger crossed that I can shake this off. If that don't work, I'm breaking out the Southern Comfort and egg nog!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hope it all works out and you can still enjoy the Christmas spirit, CC.


----------



## Copchick

Thanks Roxy! The hot soak, advil and Tums really helped. I feel much better. My officer is okay too, she was released. I feel much better knowing that.


----------



## scareme

Well, my work here is done. I've managed to make people cry for the holidays. Just kidding. I sometimes shed a tear over the poem. What really makes me go ??? Is when you give a person a present and after opening it they say, "Oh it's beautiful. Now I feel so bad. You really shoundn't have." My family and friends know I say it tounge in cheek, but I say, "I'm so glad I could make you feel bad. Some people give presents to make people feel better, but not me. If my gift makes you feel bad I've scored!" Then we all laugh. I guess my whole family has a strange sense of humor like me. I love them. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, what a bummer for Christmas Eve. Hope all looks up from here on out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We got snow!

I also got a phone call a while ago from one of the people playing in our string quartet tonight who now isn't sure he'll be able to make it because the roads up his way were very slippery four hours ago. Having lived in northern Ohio for a number of years before moving south, I sometimes forget that a lot of folks in this area go into instant panic mode the moment they see a single snowflake Oh well, the service will still be beautiful, even without the perfection of a full quartet.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Started designing our first Christmas prop tonight. Since we are starting from the ground up, I figured I would get the big piece out of the way first. I'm going to build a 8ft long sleigh that stands 6 ft tall on the runners. the sleigh body will be built out of two sheets of 3 inch foam and a 4ft x 4 ft piece of plywood, and if my math has been right, I can use the scrap that I cut off of the two sheets to make the front and back of it. Boss lady has talked me into waiting until after Christmas to start building it, though. As soon as we start, I'll get some pics.

**EDIT**
Wonder if I can make one side a hearse and the other a sleigh... Then I could just turn it around at Thanksgiving, lol.


----------



## debbie5

Snow is on its way for Wednesday! YAY! Got a bottle of wine for Christmas from a close friend who knows I dont drink wine & hubby is in AA...so I took it to a party and gave it away! All done making fleece boa scarves...they came out great and at about $3 a scarf, too! My dad is VERY sick with the pukey-fever virus, so Christmas dinner is now at my house instead of mom & dad's..I'm up late making last minute preparations & notes. I am SO looking forward to getting some snow!! Love it.

Tie dye fleece boa scarf, exactly like the ones I made: http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...8B7D87E4E65FA252DF29C407EA78&selectedIndex=11


----------



## Spooky1

Back from Midnight mass. Roxy played violin in a quartet with the choir. It sounded wonderful. Merry Christmas to all, and to all a goodnight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Service was wonderful, we ended up having a full string quartet, and the music sounded great. I am now officially exhausted


----------



## debbie5

3 am. Still awake. Gonna be an interesting Christmas.


----------



## graveyardmaster

debbie5 said:


> 3 am. Still awake. Gonna be an interesting Christmas.


waiting for santa debbs......shouldn"t be too much longer!!!!......


----------



## Goblin

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Merry Christmas, Everyone! I hope you all have a great day and get exactly what you wanted for Christmas!


----------



## debbie5

OMGOSH! We got snow for Christmas!! YAY! So happy.... 

Merry Whatever You Do Or Do Not Celebrate!


----------



## scareme

I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas. We didn't have so much a White Christmas, as an Icy Christmas. But it was a Christmas with family, so it was a great Christmas. Now it's about time to take a nap.


----------



## Zurgh

Merry Christmas!

Grey & rainy here, but it hasn't detracted from the X-mas cheer!
Hope your day is full of hope, joy, & wonder (or at least a happy x-mas blunder...)
Best of seasons wishes with none of the dishes...
Enough of my rhyme, cause' I'm out of time...

End Transmission...


----------



## scareme




----------



## Zurgh

▲ so LSD in the cookies was a no-no? At least it explains all the elves tripping out on the lawn... perhaps...:googly:


----------



## Headless

Well it's all over for another year. I must say I scored pretty well all round and even picked up some Halloween props - thoughtful family that I have - including a bride & groom severed head pair, a full size skelly, three rat witches, a plasma ball and a remote control giant tarantula. It was a pretty quiet day with only the four of us but we had a lovely meal cooked by my beloved man and a relaxing day. Drama free Christmas works well for me. Evidently Shane's family weren't so fortunate in having drama free - so I'm glad we didn't join them. Families - they have their moments don't they.....


----------



## Spooky1

TJ Christmas Skellie 2 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

I ate too much


----------



## Headless

LOL Love it Spooky!

Isn't that part of the tradition of Christmas Roxy? I couldn't fit another thing in last night and barely had room for the Christmas pudding!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

We had a pretty good day for the most part. I almost got a little overtime (I love holiday overtime!) and we did most of our Christmas visiting and gift exchanging this past Saturday, so that was already out of the way.

I originally asked Santa for a WHITE Christmas, but apparently, my southern accent made it sound like a WET Christmas, because it's been raining since 1am this morning.


----------



## Headless

OMG just killed a four foot brown snake less than 3 feet from our back door. Something to look forward to for the rest of summer.......


----------



## Copchick

Headless - can you use it for a prop? Yuuuuucccckkk!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sitting here at work watching a light but steady snowfall outside. Supposedly this is going to switch over to rain later today, but they also said we weren't supposed to be getting snow this morning, so we shall see how that pans out.


----------



## Spooklights

I'm watching it too, Roxy. It's still snowing pretty good here in Glen Burnie.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Weatherman said there's a 15% chance of snow flurries. I'm certainly looking forward to the 15% right now.


----------



## scareme




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

scareme said:


>


HAHAHAHA! This made me spray coffee all over the keyboard.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I remember that song!

Looks to be a sloppy ride home tonight - here at work we have rain/snow and closer to home we have rain/sleet.


----------



## scareme

I sing it to my cat. I'm Foo Foo and she's a field mouse. Needless to say, whenever I start singing the song, she starts flipping her tail and she's ready to fight. 

Everyone be careful driving home tonight.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hahahahahahahaaaaa! I love that song! Blood thirsty little bunny.....
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...0127DFA847D3CCD8920001&view=detail&FORM=VIRE1
I was going to post the South Park version....but I chose not to offend the offendables.....


----------



## Spooky1

Headless said:


> OMG just killed a four foot brown snake less than 3 feet from our back door. Something to look forward to for the rest of summer.......


Be careful Headless. Those are not good critters to have under foot. Our area only has one venomous snake, the CopperHead, which is mild in comparison.


----------



## Death's Door

Howdy Everyone!! Hope everyone had a good Christmas. Me and hubby were at my brother's house for Christmas Eve night and stayed over until last night. Got home at 9 p.m. last night. As much as I love being with my family, I was soo happy to be at home and in my own bed. Had a snowy Christmas Eve. Was home all day with the hubby and slept late, chilled and watched reruns on tv. It's been raining all day. Moving like a slug today.


----------



## Copchick

Had some miserable weather here in the 'burgh today. Started off with some rain and quickly changed over to a heavy wet snow. We got a couple to a few inches pretty quick and boy was it a mess! Heard Alabama had 34 tornados today. Weird weather going on. Hope everyone keeps safe!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

CopChick, there were a few tornadoes spotted, but to my knowledge, none of them actually touched down.


----------



## debbie5

Skirt I got for Christmas has a ripped hem 

Back it goes....


----------



## Headless

Thanks for the warning Spooky. We've had at least one a year since we've been here from memory. We lost a dog to one a few years back. Having them at your back door though is a worry. Can't help but keep looking around when outside now. I'm always pretty vigilant about them but it just makes you sit up and take notice every time.

In other news - I think I now have my daughter's cold that she brought with her on Christmas Eve. Feeling really lethargic and blocked head. Thinking a day of rest is on the cards today - which given it's almost 3:00 pm I can say I haven't done much at all.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No matter how many times you've seen it, when "Army of Darkness" is on TV, you have to watch it


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I've found a new TV show that I like. It's called "Leverage" and is apparently about a group of the best criminals in the world who have given up actual crime in order to help people that have been given the screws by large corporations. It's a great morale booster, in my opinion, plus it seems not to have a huge budget yet, so a lot of the effects are practical special effects. Also, occasionally it has some good scenery that I could see reproduced in a haunt.


----------



## scareme

I just read where Leverage is getting cancelled. The last show was on Christmas. It figures everytime you find a show you like, they cancel it. And they leave crap shows on for years.


----------



## debbie5

scareme....where's the Ambien??


----------



## debbie5

Please explain why a 2 hour nap screws up my sleep, so I'm them up til 4 am or so....and then, cuz I was up 'til 4am, I will need another 2+ hour nap.....arrgghhh.


----------



## Goblin

That's the way my cat does! 

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!

My sister went to the doctor today to find out how things went with the
surgury. Bad news. It turned out worse than they thought and she's got
to have more surgury. Looks like they're gonna have to remove the whole 
breast to get it all! When it rains it pours!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I expect they found that the cancer had spread to the lymph nodes, which necessitates a less conservative approach to treatment. I'm sure she's not thrilled about having to go back under the knife, but you do what you have to do to give yourself the best chance of long term survival.


December 27 is:

Make Cut Out Snowflakes Day - reference Stolloween's zombie flakes thread for excellent inspiration 

National Fruitcake Day - celebrate by giving away the fruitcake some misguided soul gave you for Christmas


----------



## Hairazor

Dang Goblin, so sorry to hear about your sister needing a second surgery. Will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And am I the only one who thinks this is a really bad idea?










Right up there with having a book clearly labelled as "The Combinations to My Safe and the Liquor Cabinet"


----------



## Hairazor

Wow, too bad we didn't see that before Christmas, huh Roxy, it could have made gift giving so much simpler, hahahahaha!


----------



## Copchick

^ Oh crap, now I gotta return mine. Sigh...  Mine also had spaces for credit card and bank account numbers. 

One really nice benefit to being a cop is that today we had a local restaurant bring us pasta, breaded chicken breasts, rosemary bread and a really delicious salad because one of their catering events cancelled. So they brought it to our station. It was so generous of them! Delicious too!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I hope everyone had a great christmas. I did pretty good this year. I got a Star Trek Enterprise pizza cutter, a very pretty dragon jewelry box, and a hundred bucks which i used to get my third tattoo. Good christmas haul this year! Wohooo!


----------



## debbie5

I'm not sick, for the first Christmas school vacation in years, so I'm being very Martha with the kids. Made bread yesterday, today they are going out to shovel/burn a calorie while I shower...then will make cherry almond scones together for a snack and lasagna for dinner. Also getting back into my Womanatee ways, and hitting the pool tonight. I also discovered that if you eat pretty much nothing other than candy, you can still lose weight. I might get rickets & break my tibia, but I lost weight this week! LOL.. (stupid, I know..)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

scareme said:


> I just read where Leverage is getting cancelled. The last show was on Christmas. It figures everytime you find a show you like, they cancel it. And they leave crap shows on for years.


Oh, for the love of... It figures. I guarantee that there will be a new Bad Girls Club or some stupid housewives regurgitation to take it's spot.

But wait a minute, there was just a commercial saying that Leverage returns in January... Okay, now I am confused.


----------



## Zurgh

...So the large tome entitled "All My Secrets, Codes, Ciphers, and Other Critical Information, (Now with super easy to follow indexing system!)" I keep on the pedestal in the center of the grand entry hall of my lair... Guarded by a senile, narcoleptic hound and an easily distracted troglodyte with the IQ of a rock, named Mongo... protected by a rusty Dime store lock, on a plastic chain... not the best security system, eh? Next, you'll probably say the large, neon arrow sign used for lighting that room is not suitable, either...:googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I got a puppy for Christmas! I'll post pics in just a little while.


----------



## Spooky1

Goblin, sorry to hear the bad news your sister received. Addition surgery sucks, but if they can get all the cancer it's worth it.

Bio, congrats on the Christmas puppy.


----------



## scareme

Goblin said:


> My sister went to the doctor today to find out how things went with the
> surgury. Bad news. It turned out worse than they thought and she's got
> to have more surgury. Looks like they're gonna have to remove the whole
> breast to get it all! When it rains it pours!


Sorry to hear that Gobby. I'll keep her in my prayers. And a few for you too.



RoxyBlue said:


> And am I the only one who thinks this is a really bad idea?
> 
> Right up there with having a book clearly labelled as "The Combinations to My Safe and the Liquor Cabinet"


When we got our safe Rick decided not to tell me the combination, in case someone breaks into the house, I won't be able to tell them, and they won't get our stuff. I asked what if they don't believe me and tortue me. He said, well they won't get in the safe, will they? ???? I now know the combination.



Copchick said:


> One really nice benefit to being a cop is that today we had a local restaurant bring us pasta, breaded chicken breasts, rosemary bread and a really delicious salad because one of their catering events cancelled. So they brought it to our station. It was so generous of them! Delicious too!


How great for you guys. You deserve it.


----------



## scareme

Dark Angel 27 said:


> I hope everyone had a great christmas. I did pretty good this year. I got a Star Trek Enterprise pizza cutter, a very pretty dragon jewelry box, and a hundred bucks which i used to get my third tattoo. Good christmas haul this year! Wohooo!


Sounds like you did really well. What does your new tattoo look like.



debbie5 said:


> I'm not sick, for the first Christmas school vacation in years, so I'm being very Martha with the kids. Made bread yesterday, today they are going out to shovel/burn a calorie while I shower...then will make cherry almond scones together for a snack and lasagna for dinner. Also getting back into my Womanatee ways, and hitting the pool tonight. I also discovered that if you eat pretty much nothing other than candy, you can still lose weight. I might get rickets & break my tibia, but I lost weight this week! LOL.. (stupid, I know..)


You're a regular Suzzy homemaker. My big desert of the holidays was Rice Krispies squares. and supper tonight is a pizza from Mazzios.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Oh, for the love of... It figures. I guarantee that there will be a new Bad Girls Club or some stupid housewives regurgitation to take it's spot.
> 
> But wait a minute, there was just a commercial saying that Leverage returns in January... Okay, now I am confused.


I hope you're right. But http://tv.yahoo.com/news/leverage-cancelled-series-finale-air-dec-25-032448819.htmland http://tvline.com/2012/12/21/leverage-cancelled-tnt/
As far as I'm concerned they can cancell Two And A Half Men. I swear they have had one script for the last five years. Someone meets a woman. They go to bed. Alan is a poor smuck. Same script next week, and the one after that.
Good luck on your puppy. Better you than me. Did you get one of those big tuff dogs like Lord Homocide has?



Zurgh said:


> ...So the large tome entitled "All My Secrets, Codes, Ciphers, and Other Critical Information, (Now with super easy to follow indexing system!)" I keep on the pedestal in the center of the grand entry hall of my lair... Guarded by a senile, narcoleptic hound and an easily distracted troglodyte with the IQ of a rock, named Mongo... protected by a rusty Dime store lock, on a plastic chain... not the best security system, eh? Next, you'll probably say the large, neon arrow sign used for lighting that room is not suitable, either...:googly:


Sounds like Zurgh is back to his normal self.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

scareme said:


> I hope you're right. But http://tv.yahoo.com/news/leverage-cancelled-series-finale-air-dec-25-032448819.htmland http://tvline.com/2012/12/21/leverage-cancelled-tnt/
> 
> Good luck on your puppy. Better you than me. Did you get one of those big tuff dogs like Lord Homocide has?


Well, that sucks. I find a great show and they cancel it. Maybe that's what the Mayan calendar was pointing to?
As far as the puppy goes, he is another rescued pit bull, if that is what you are asking. This makes a grand total of three dogs in the house now. They're only as mean and as tough as people train them to be. Mine are so tough that buttered biscuits quiver in fear at the mere mention of their names. LMAO


----------



## scareme

We used to have a pit/lab mix. She was the smartest dog we've ever had. And the most energy. A lethal mix. She could figure anything out, and had the energy to pull it off. Except for the time she tried to fetch me a SUV. The SUV won, but she did get me a piece of the tire. That was a $300 vet bill. lol


----------



## scareme

Is amyone else having trouble with Photobucket? For a couple of weeks now I couldn't get the download to work. And now it's running so slow. I've been trying to store some photos and I can't get my albums to open. Grrrr!


----------



## Copchick

I'm able to access my pics Scareme and I've recently downloaded too.

Went browsing for some after Christmas sales looking for possible H'ween items. Score! At Sam's I found LED rope lights, warm white to use on both sides of my steps coming down to my house. Perfect! No more glow sticks on the steps.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I bought a couple of remote control systems for Christmas lights. The work great with extension cords and power strips, so you can turn on multiple lights at once.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Is amyone else having trouble with Photobucket? For a couple of weeks now I couldn't get the download to work. And now it's running so slow. I've been trying to store some photos and I can't get my albums to open. Grrrr!


Photobucket is quirky now and then. I've had the same problems with it, although not recently. Spooky1 was muttering darkly at it while trying to copy the IMG code a couple days ago:jol:


----------



## jdubbya

I've had issues with Photobucket from time to time. Slow to load and difficulty with the IMG code like RB mentioned. Seems that if I leave for awhile and come back, it works fine.
Oldest son bought Mrs. Dubs and I a flat screen TV for Christmas. Great gift and we now have to get rid of our old 27 inch rear projection Sony and huge entertainment center. Found a taker for the entertainment center and we're delivering that tomorrow. Hoping to find someone who wants the TV for free.


----------



## debbie5

Had the entire pool and lifeguard to myself tonight...creepy. It's good to feel physically tired again....guess I should go swimming in a snowstorm more often. Quiet.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> Sounds like you did really well. What does your new tattoo look like.


Decided to take the plunge and get the third one on my arm. It didn't hurt as bad as my other ones.


----------



## Copchick

debbie5 said:


> ....guess I should go swimming in a snowstorm more often.


We usually commit people for that.  Watch out for the fire plugs!

Nice tatt DA!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:My darling husband bought this framed StoryPeople print for me for Christmas. Now I ask you, does the man know me, or what?!


----------



## Hairazor

You're right P5, he's a keeper!


----------



## Zurgh

You never know when they'll strike...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

nice p5.

It's good to be a parent.


----------



## scareme

Cool tat DA. And going for the arm is really brave. Putting it out there for all the world to see. I like the subject choice too. 
Nice print P5. My daughter would go for that. We like to go on winery tours as a family. Hubby and the kids are in air conditioned sales rooms sampling all the wines. I'm sweating out in the fields looking at the plants. We had a chance to go halves on a vineyard 15 years ago. Clearing the land, planting the vines, setting up irrigation. I said no because we weren't going to stay in Oklahoma that long. Guess I was wrong. 
I've got the start of a cold coming on. Last night I was putting some Vicks on and the cat wanted to check it out. I thought she'd take a sniff, and back off because of the smell. I put my fingers down, and she started to lick them. I went to pull my fingers back and she dug her claws into my hand and started chewing on my fingers. It was the dickens to get her off of me. I told my husband and he said the other day he was using some Heat on a muscle in his leg and she did the same thing. She acted like a crack addict when he tried to pull her off. Weird cat. 
It's snowing out. Big white fluffy flakes. It looks so pretty.


----------



## scareme

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> nice p5.
> 
> It's good to be a parent.


Remember that thought when they are teenagers. Or the first time you have to bail one of them out of jail. Sigh, if they could just stay little.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol ... I built a "squisher" . I keep telling my kids if they grow anymore I'm getting it out.


----------



## Allen H

I just ordered 864 ping pong balls, time for a full scale test.


----------



## scareme

Allen H said:


> I just ordered 864 ping pong balls, time for a full scale test.


Sounds like fun. But then everything you do sounds like fun.


----------



## Copchick

scareme said:


> I've got the start of a cold coming on. Last night I was putting some Vicks on and the cat wanted to check it out. I thought she'd take a sniff, and back off because of the smell. I put my fingers down, and she started to lick them. I went to pull my fingers back and she dug her claws into my hand and started chewing on my fingers. It was the dickens to get her off of me. I told my husband and he said the other day he was using some Heat on a muscle in his leg and she did the same thing. She acted like a crack addict when he tried to pull her off. Weird cat. QUOTE]
> 
> I thought I had the only cats who did that! Josie and Cheddar both go crazy if I put on Vicks or Bengay. If I put it on then to go to bed, Josie will pretty much attack me. Or after smelling it on me, she'll sit really close with her mouth open just a little and staring, making her look like she's about to clamp down on me. I think the menthol or whatever it is, is crack to cats!


----------



## RoxyBlue

My older sister was in town visiting her in-laws up Baltimore way, so we were able to get together for a few hours, have lunch, and chat - always enjoyable. Figured since both Spooky1 and I had the day off, we'd best see her today since there's supposedly snow on its way into town as well.


----------



## debbie5

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> lol ... I built a "squisher" . I keep telling my kids if they grow anymore I'm getting it out.


I tell mine I am going to shove them in the microwave oven to stop their growth...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

Wondering if I should still go see my nutritionist, who lost 100+ pounds and is now anorexic...I nearly fell over when she admitted that...Hmmm.


----------



## Headless

Goblin - everything crossed for your sister. Any surgery is unpleasant to go through but certainly better to make sure they get everything and she has the best shot at getting well again.

Good luck with that new doggie Bio! Gave our little cherub a bath this afternoon so we can take her with us for a bit of a drive tomorrow. Picnic lunch and all.

Tina - glad you were treated. You guys certainly deserve it for all the great work you do!

Can't believe I only have three days of holidays left..... Where did they all go? And not one Halloween prop started. Oh well - it's been a relaxing time so I guess that's good too.

Heading for some VERY hot weather at the end of next week - of course when I go back to work. One good thing is that I will have air conditioning but it leaves poor Shane with the dogs to deal with.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Wondering if I should still go see my nutritionist, who lost 100+ pounds and is now anorexic...I nearly fell over when she admitted that...Hmmm.


Now that's scary!:jol:

Seriously, though, it makes you wonder how people can become so skewed in terms of body image that they starve themselves while firmly believing they are still too fat.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I really must do something about my jealousy of everyone that is getting snow now... It can't be healthy for me to covet weather like I do....
I WANT SNOW!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

P5 you can have all my snow!!


----------



## Spooky1

Snows coming down pretty well now, but it's just above freezing, so it's not sticking to the roads right now.


----------



## Copchick

Hey P5, we got 4 inches more overnight. I've shoveled a whole pile of it for you. Come and get it! Sure does make the bare trees look pretty and my dogs are having so much fun romping and playing in it!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, the puppy has learned that when he barks, it is him making the sound. Right now, my television is terrified of him, because my wife is watching "Too cute puppies" on Animal Planet. The big dogs are starting to warm up to him a little bit, and aren't exactly his best friends yet, but they tolerate him. One of them let him curl up with her last night, for a little while. One day at a time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "Nanny McPhee" - such a fun movie.


----------



## scareme

Bio, now is the time to dress him in something cute.


----------



## Spooky1

Made cream of chicken soup with mushrooms and broccoli added in for dinner tonight. Yummy


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Tonight marks a milestone...I have finally gotten my secondary ear piercings! Wohoo!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

@scareme: My wife is already looking for someone to make a miniature of my uniform to put him in, because she thinks that would make a cute puppy picture. I usually just put a sweater on a dog if it is cold outside.


----------



## scareme

DA, you're on a roll. A new tat and now piercings. How do you plan to finish out the year?

Bio, you have to get a picture of that. Have you chosen a name yet?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

scareme said:


> Bio, you have to get a picture of that. Have you chosen a name yet?


No name yet. We're kind of letting his personality come out before we pick a name. My wife wants to call him Boss, but I think that if we do that, he'll "grow into the name" if you get what I mean. I want to call him Jedi, because we gave up on the other three names, and because I am a huge Star Wars nerd ( I read the books, own a lightsaber, and everything.)


----------



## debbie5

Suze Orman suggests you have 8 months of expenses in savings in case of emergencies. 

HAHAHAHahhahaahahaaaaaa!!! OOooooo....that's funny. 
(looking at the $200 in my savings account...). I'm so screwed.


----------



## Goblin

I am sick tonight so I'm gonna call it a night. See ya later.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Hope you feel better soon, Goblin!


----------



## Headless

Get well soon Goblin.

Bio - I know exactly what you mean - we named our girl Kitty but unfortunately she has taken on far too many "cat like" similarities!!!!

Today was a good day - we took Kitty and a picnic lunch, went for a drive down the Great Ocean Road, stopped at a fairly quiet beach, had lunch, sat in the sun and took a walk. Then drove on to a larger seaside town, bought fish and chips for dinner before driving home. All this talk of snow and we had a glorious warm sunny day.

LOL Deb - I hear ya! By the time my pay goes in each week there is lucky to be $20 left......


----------



## Headless

Oh and I forgot to share - I won 8 sheets of chipboard on Ebay this morning before we left. They are each 2 x 1.8 metres (approx. 6'5" x 5'9"). I'll pick them up some time this week, paint them black and will be using them for part of the walls when we help out the Scouts again to do their own haunted house next year for a fund raiser. All 8 boards cost me $10:50! Bargain!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Walnuts in the shell. Before Xmas: $3.99 a pound. Now: .99 a pound. 
Guess who has a big bowl of walnuts?  They are great for your health, too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

BioHazardCustoms said:


> No name yet. We're kind of letting his personality come out before we pick a name. My wife wants to call him Boss, but I think that if we do that, he'll "grow into the name" if you get what I mean. I want to call him Jedi, because we gave up on the other three names, and because I am a huge Star Wars nerd ( I read the books, own a lightsaber, and everything.)


There's always "Luke" - good male Star Wars name for a pit puppy


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I like Wookie...... (as a puppy name)


----------



## scareme

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I like Wookie...... (as a puppy name)


But I think it fails the "calling the dog" test. Bio is standing on his front lawn calling the dog. "Wookie! Wookie! Come on Wookie" 
The nieghbor 1, "What is the neighbor yelling about? 
Neighbor 2, "I think he's yelling Lookie, I think he want's us to look at him." 
Neighbor 1, "That doesn't make any sense, Maybe he's yelling cookie, maybe he wants a cookie." 
Neighbor 2, "If he wanted a cookie he'd just go in the house and get one. You don't think he's calling Snookie? You know from that Jersey Shore show?" 
Nieghbor 1, "Now that's the dumbest thing I've ever heard. I know, I heard he got a little last night, He's yelling nookie." 
Neighbor 2, "Damn neighbors. It's time to move." 
Bio, "Wookie! Wookie! Don't make me come after you!"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oh My God! Scareme you make me laugh so hard! You are one of the funniest people I know.


----------



## Copchick

Ha, ha, ha!!!! Same here! Scareme, I was giggling all while I was reading that! 

Hey BioHC, if you called the dog "Boss" then you'd have two in the house, right? The puppy and the Boss Lady. Lol! Might take more thought on your behalf, but I like her train of thought though!


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, that was soooo funny (and also possible)!!


----------



## Zurgh

Wonder if it is possible to rush things and get the parts to upgrade the cyborg chinchillas tonight, or if it should wait till normal business hours tomorrow... ether way, it means braving a nice days weather, and running the blockades...


----------



## Pumpkin5

Zurgh said:


> Wonder if it is possible to rush things and get the parts to upgrade the cyborg chinchillas tonight, or if it should wait till normal business hours tomorrow... ether way, it means braving a nice days weather, and running the blockades...


:jol:You will do the right thing Zurgh....you always do.....


----------



## debbie5

I like "Luke". The puppy isn't too hot, nor is he too cold. He's Luke (warm). My female cousin who is always cold & her hubby (who is always too hot) actually named their kid Luke after I suggested it for the same reason.


----------



## scareme

I had a uncle who called all his dogs, King. And he always had German Shepherds. He must have had 6 or 7 over the years. When we went to visit him I never know if it was the same King, or a new one. I hated to ask.


----------



## debbie5

My Urban Amishness has risen to a new level. I figured out that if I wear a hat inside the house, I'm not as cold. I look like a idiotic ninja, as I'm wearing this right now: http://www.kohls.com/upgrade/websto...RODUCT<>prd_id=845524892944851&crosssell=true


----------



## N. Fantom

Ugh, I have post vacation depression after this amazing cruise I just went on.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

This is one of those days where I am just frustrated. Glad it's almost bedtime.

**EDIT**
Post number 1911. That's my favorite model of pistol, lol.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Lord Homicide

Howdy from St. Croix! Hitched now and being lazy in USVI. Holy ****... I'm married!? Still feels weird!! Blackbeard's Ale calleth my nameth!


----------



## Lord Homicide

USVI - +1 hour EST

St. Croix Day 1 - morning observations.
Toilet flushes straight down (no swirl)
Mongoose are out of control here
You drive on left side of street in US cars. Weird but cool if you want to play mail man. 
Cell service is not roaming - sweet
10% chance of precipitation means 100%
The pace of life makes West Texas appear to haul ass. It is painfully slow around here

Oh... Blackbeard Ale is brewed and bottled in Wisconsin LOL!!!!! What a gyp! I wonder if the fruit on the breakfast buffet was imported from california?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations on the nuptials, Lord H

Decemebr 31 is:

Make Up Your Mind Day - probably about all those resolutions you're trying to decide if you can actually stick to

New Year's Eve - good night to stay home and off the roads

Unlucky Day - for those who don't stay home and off the roads tonight


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Lord H!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LH, you walked into the trap!

LOL, Just kidding. Congratulations to you and your new bride!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Lord H!


----------



## trishaanne

Lord H...congratulations. I used to live there when I was a kid. If you enjoy the water, be sure to go snorkeling at Buck Island National Park. My dad used to be the underwater tour guide there...it was really awesome. Well, it was 45 years ago anyway..lol.


----------



## trishaanne

I think we just bought a B&B in North Carolina! We have 15 days to change our mind but WOW....the dream of opening a haunt themed B&B is one step closer!


----------



## Copchick

Sounds really cool trishaane!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Trish!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay, Trishaanne, sounds exciting!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Sounds awesome, trishaanne! Congratulations!


----------



## Spooky1

Abbott & Costello meet Frankenstein is on TCM right now! 

Congrats on your matrimonial bliss Lord H!

Good luck with the B&B Trishanne.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Thanks all lol. 

USVI saint croix observations day 1 evening:
-I learned it IS legal to drive a car while drinking alcohol. May be a sore subject for some
-However, it is illegal to drive drunk. 
-And no one can tell you what the legal drunk level (e.g. BAC) is (bio, now THAT is a trap )
-Almost everything is duty free
-service is horrible everywhere for the impatient types
-there are no rats or snAkes on island due to mongoose population
-Christiansted is 2,600 population
-if a waiter brings you an extra shot (for them), it will appear on your tab but they pay you for it when bitched at. Possibly being taken advantage of for "being drunk" although we can drink like champs.
- people will park wherever they want even if they take up half a lane on a two-lane road. 
-supposedly guerillas won't bother tourists, only people involved in drugs... (remains to be seen) lol
-as I text this, I see my wedding band thinking "holy crap" I'm married. Lol. I found a girl that can put up with me. 
-when the sun falls, it gets DARK
-the rainforest noise CDs you can buy where probably recorded here.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Congratulations on the nuptials, Lord H
> 
> Decemebr 31 is:
> 
> Make Up Your Mind Day - probably about all those resolutions you're trying to decide if you can actually stick to
> 
> New Year's Eve - good night to stay home and off the roads
> 
> Unlucky Day - for those who don't stay home and off the roads tonight


Lol thanks roxy. Number 1 & 3... Should I be worried nuptially??
Number 2 doesn't apply here in St Croix!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

My sister Barbara came back from house sitting and seemed like she might have the flu. 
Along about 5 am it got very worse and she could hardly breathe. My sister Loretta took 
her to ER where she was all day. Tests showed no cold or flu, no heart problems........
just that her lungs are in very bad shape! She has COPD and they told her to quit smoking 
sometime back but she wouldn't give them up! This is the result! They have her on oxygen 
cause she can't breathe without it. They're also trying to bring her BP down too. Looks like 
she'll be there for a couple of days but she's definitely gonna have to give up smoking and 
might need oxygen here at the house!

Some way to start the New Year, huh?


----------



## scareme

Good for you, trishanne. Way to follow your dream.

Congratulations Lord Homoicide. Now you join the club of hubbies. 

Sorry to hear about your sister Gobby. But if she does give up smoking, it will be a Happy New Year for her.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh Goblin, so sorry to hear of your latest shaky news. Hope that will be the end of bads for you and yours.


----------



## graveyardmaster

happy new year to everyone on hauntforum......all the best for 2013...


----------



## Copchick

Goblin, hope things turn around for your family. My mom had to be hospitalized for COPD. She had quit smoking 20 years ago, but her lungs I guess were still damaged. She has made a great recovery. She goes to the gym two or three days a week and gets in swimming each time too. It took a couple trips to the hospital and the realization that she can either sit and wait for things to get worse or do something about it. Knock on wood, she hasn't been to the hospital in over two years!


----------



## Zurgh

Congrats on the nuptials, LH!

Congrats on the Carolina B&B, trishaanne!

Hope things do get better for you & yours, Goblin!

I'm sure you can fashionably pull off the Amish-ninja look, deb!

Blockades ran!

Cyber Chinchillas are a go!

Happy New Years Eve & Day to one and all!

I got virtual plastic surgery, now I'm virtually one of the beautiful people! 

The kitten is going into heat!

It's a day where I exclaim a lot... :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Having brownie ice cream sundaes and mimosas with Spooky1, dog is sleeping at my feet, and an episode of Dr Who is on TV - Happy New Year!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I got called home from work early, because some piece of garbage attempted to break into our house with my wife here alone today. In an instant, our goofy, lovey dogs turned into vicious fanged beasts, tearing up the door frame attempting to get at said burglar. Needless to say, he ran away, and wife was able to call the police and me. I expressed as nicely as I was able, to the officer, that the next time, they would need a body bag. Wife is getting another Christmas gift. I am planning to purchase a small pistol and teach her how to shoot it. Then I plan to teach her that the life of a thieving scumbag is worth less than the cost of bullets. Also, the pooches have been getting lots of extra treats and petting tonight.

**EDIT**
I know that someone here will probably get offended that I plan to give a firearm to my spouse. Tough. I'd rather you disliked me and she was safe, than the alternative.


----------



## Evil Queen

Keeping your family in my prayers Gob.


----------



## Headless

Scareme - your neighbor conversation cracked me up!!!!! I can't help but think of some of the names we've given our dogs over the years and how badly they would fare in the backyard calling stakes! "Pudgie" - "Womble" - "Nigel" - "Smoochie" - not to mention the current one - "Kitty".....

Luke is a good one Roxy! Especially for a Star Wars fan.

Congratulations Lord H. Wishing you many years of happiness.

Oh WOW Trishanne - hope it all comes together for you. If we ever make it to our dream holiday I'll be sure to book a room!!!!!

Sorry to hear your latest update Goblin but hopefully it will have a good outcome and encourage your sister to make some positive lifestyle changes to help aid her recovery.

Back to work for me tomorrow and I'm filling in as the CEO, Mayor & Councillor's PA for the rest of this week and all of next week to cover leave. That will be fun. I love that job and wish my part time role as assistant to this position was full time. It's a great team to work with. It's been a nice long break but I'm a bit disappointed in myself that I didn't get more done or go do more things while I had the chance. Not that I'm a big fan of New Years Resolutions but I'm hoping to waste less time and be a bit happier in 2013. You know what they say about the best laid plans though......


----------



## Copchick

BioHC - I have no problem with it as long as the Mrs. is taught gun safety and how to use it. So many buy a gun and don't put forth the effort on how to use and store it safely. That's when accidents happen. I know you'll be making sure she has the proper training. I'm a firearms instructor with our department and I taught my mom how to shoot and she is very good. She spends most of the summer at our camp by herself. By the way, good dogs!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I got called home from work early, because some piece of garbage attempted to break into our house with my wife here alone today. In an instant, our goofy, lovey dogs turned into vicious fanged beasts, tearing up the door frame attempting to get at said burglar. Needless to say, he ran away, and wife was able to call the police and me. I expressed as nicely as I was able, to the officer, that the next time, they would need a body bag. Wife is getting another Christmas gift. I am planning to purchase a small pistol and teach her how to shoot it. Then I plan to teach her that the life of a thieving scumbag is worth less than the cost of bullets. Also, the pooches have been getting lots of extra treats and petting tonight.
> 
> **EDIT**
> I know that someone here will probably get offended that I plan to give a firearm to my spouse. Tough. I'd rather you disliked me and she was safe, than the alternative.


Glad your dogs get that way dude. Mine wouldn't lol. Small pistol... What cal man? Need some knockdown! 40 cal minimum.

And people want to rid Americans of guns... Sorry anti-gun folks, that care bear stare only works in cartoons.


----------



## RoxyBlue

People are not anti-gun so much as they are anti-misuse of guns. And a pump action shotgun is a better choice for home defense - you only have to aim it in the general direction of the object of choice and the sound of the pump alone is an excellent deterrent even if you never fire it:jol:

The one time I was home alone when someone tried to break in (years ago when I lived in an apartment), the most lethal thing I had on hand was a heavy frying pan. The person tried to slide open a low window in my kitchen, which stopped partway because I had a rod in the track to keep the window from being opened fully. I slammed the frying pan up against the window frame and screamed "Get out! I've called the police!". He ran away and I ended up with a large dent in my wall.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I do plan to teach her how to properly handle, maintain and fire a gun. I thought about a shotgun, but with our dogs, she's scared she might accidentally hit one of them. I know she doesn't have the forearm strength for something as large as a .40 caliber pistol. I know a few places that sell .380 pistols, which have almost as much knockdown power as a 9mm, so I'm going to take her shopping as soon as she gets out of the shower.

I've been to the range in the military so many times that I can almost remember the training course verbatim, so that's probably the type of class she will get in firearm safety.

The dogs did get extra treats and I let them sleep on the guest bed with an electric blanket last night. I figured that they had earned a little special treatment.


----------



## Zurgh

BHC, give your dogs an extra treat! Glad your family is safe. 

I agree with Copchick. A weapon of any sort is a more dangerous in the hands of the untrained... to them selves as well as to others.

Knockdown power only counts if you can hit your intended target.

A small, unarmed girl can easily take down a large, armed man barehanded, with the proper training. 

My care bear stare is only ¼ as effective as my laser breath... 

It's 2013! Happy New Years Day!


----------



## Spooklights

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I got called home from work early, because some piece of garbage attempted to break into our house with my wife here alone today. In an instant, our goofy, lovey dogs turned into vicious fanged beasts, tearing up the door frame attempting to get at said burglar. Needless to say, he ran away, and wife was able to call the police and me. I expressed as nicely as I was able, to the officer, that the next time, they would need a body bag. Wife is getting another Christmas gift. I am planning to purchase a small pistol and teach her how to shoot it. Then I plan to teach her that the life of a thieving scumbag is worth less than the cost of bullets. Also, the pooches have been getting lots of extra treats and petting tonight.
> 
> **EDIT**
> I know that someone here will probably get offended that I plan to give a firearm to my spouse. Tough. I'd rather you disliked me and she was safe, than the alternative.


Not offended at all. My Dad taught my sister and I to shoot when we were kids. We started with BB guns and no, we never shot our eye out. He taught us gun safety, and showed us how he cleaned his hunting guns. I don't have a problem with guns.

I'm glad your wife is safe. Everyone should own good dogs like those!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dogs rule

And from one of my favorite movies:


----------



## Spooky1

Bio, I'm glad your wife is okay and the dogs chased off the bad guy (I say steak dinner for the pups).  I'm with Roxy on the shotgun. I've taught her to use it, and taken her to the range a couple times (I think she's due a refresher). The down side to a pistol is that if you miss, the bullet can carry quite far. The way homes are made now, walls won't slow down a bullet much and I'd hate to accidentally shoot a neighbor.


----------



## N. Fantom

One of my favorite pics i took on the cruise.


----------



## Hairazor

Hey, N.Fantom, where did you go on your cruise?


----------



## N. Fantom

From Tampa, to Grand Cayman, To Cozumel and then back to Tampa


----------



## scareme

Bio, how is your wife doing? There are some things guns can't solve. The feelings she felt, the noises she heard, dealing with all the questions from the police (I know they are well trained, but it's still scarey). All the things that will come back to her later, and sometimes as nightmares. I know, you know that she might need someone to talk to. Is there someone who can stay with her while you're working nights? My heart goes out to her. And big hugs to those heros. I guess Spike will be learning from the best. I'm glad to know your wife will have more protection, and I doubt there is anyone more qulifed than you to teach her. But I hope she never needs it.


----------



## scareme

Headless, you needed a break, so you shouldn't feel bad about not getting enough done. As it is, you still work circles around me. Is there any chance you can get on full time at that job you like?

N. Fantom, that ship looks fun. I've wanted to go on a cruise forever, but hubby worries he might get seasick. We went out on a houseboat one weekend, and both he and my daughter were so sick, we had to cut it down to one night. Did anyone in your group get sick?


----------



## N. Fantom

scareme said:


> N. Fantom, that ship looks fun. I've wanted to go on a cruise forever, but hubby worries he might get seasick. We went out on a houseboat one weekend, and both he and my daughter were so sick, we had to cut it down to one night. Did anyone in your group get sick?


This cruise was probably one of the most amazing experiences I've had in my life. No one in my group got see sick but we where up on the 11 level and there was virtually no rocking, but when i went down to my friends cabin on the 4th level it felt like we where on a ride. So i guess it depends on your budget. Even if you do get a little sick, the posotives by far outway the negatives


----------



## Death's Door

Happy New Year to All!!

Hubby and I spent New Year's Eve with friends. They decided to do the soup-to-nuts menu. We started off with appetizers, lobster bisque, salad, filet mignon, whole lobsters, asparagus wrapped in proscuitto (sp?), mashed potatoes, homemade mac-n-cheese, pineapple stuffing, and baked sweet potatoes. We didn't even get to dessert. We played Scrabble for 3 1/2 hours. I'm gonna need to go back to the gym - I need to exercise everything and not just my fingers. Stayed and rung in the new year until 3 a.m. Had a hard time getting up today. Went to hubby's gun club for a pot-luck brunch. I'm surprised this chair can withstand my ass right now. I hear a faint "Get the hell off me!"

Anyhoo - 
Congrats to Lord H and the Mrs. with their nuptials. Ah Lovebirds!!!!
Trishanne - fingers crossed for the B&B - sounds great
Goblin - sorry to hear about your sister and what she is going through. Will keep her in my prayers.
N. Fantom - Cruises are the best. I've been on two Carnival cruises and enjoyed every minute of them.
Bio - Glad the pups were there to protect your spouse and your house. Teaching/learning gun safety is not a bad idea. I strongly recommend it. 

Gotta got before the chair that I'm sitting breaks from all the weight of my ass.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time to start pumping iron again:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Well they moved my sister out of ICU and into a regular room. One of the steroids 
they're giving her for her lungs raises blood sugar so they're having to give her steroids 
to counter it. They might let her come home Friday. She says she's gonna give up 
cigarettes. We'll see. They told daddy to quit whenhe got lung cancer.......He use to 
sneek in the bathroom and smoke them. The way we found out was one of the kids told 
us there was smoke coming out the bathroom window!


----------



## Zurgh

♪♫♪ Dance, I say, dance! Like you just don't care... like no one is watching... like ya' got ants in your pants... like a chicken with it's head cut off... just dance! Ooh, yeah! ♪♫♪ 

Or not, if you prefer...:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 2 is Run Up the Flagpole and See if Anyone Salutes Day. Or maybe dance and see if anyone do-si-dos.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I think I posted that one of our body techs gave us Moonshine for Christmas....Well...here are my little soldiers all lined up to fight sobriety to the best of their abilities. One more week and I should be able to pop the top and taste the Apple Pie Moonshine 'fruits of my labor'....I hope it is good. I gave a few of these as gifts to neighbors....I cut out burlap toppers and crafted some homemade labels with Apple Pie Moonshine on them.


----------



## Death's Door

Wow Pumpkin - those jars look great and I bet they taste awesome. If you give me one, I taste test it for ya. :googly:

First day back to work. Hubby had to throw me out of the house because I was crying and carrying on like a kid that wanted to stay home. When I get home from work today, I will be packing up the ornaments and taking the tree down. I'm planning to take the outside lights and the inside decorations down this weekend. 

American Horror Story Asylum is back on tonight. Yessss!!!! That and a bowl of popcorn with a soda is on my to-do-list. Chilllaxing!


----------



## MommaMoose

UGH!!!! Taking a small break from cleaning and sorting out my Halloween Craft tubs. Didn't realize how messy they were, now I have to make the attempt to organize the tubs better. Really gotta start labeling what some of this stuff is for. Still can't for the life of me remember why I have 12 white nightlight bulbs. Boy I HAVE to become more organized than this.
Oh and Pumpkin5, you can send one of those jars my way. Think I am gonna need it after sorting through all of this stuff.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Gee guys....I would gladly send you each some....let's see that is Da Weiner and MommaMoose.....hiccup....right???
......wait....oh......shoot......
......maybe I "gave away" more than I thought....hiccup.... I seem to have run out.....hiccup.....


----------



## Zurgh

P5, that looks so nommy, nom, nom! I can almost smell the apple pie & booze! Awww, darn it, you are all out, you say? Oh, well... better for me not to start up that old habit, I guess... and my youngest little Zurgling said no...

Back to repairs on the master control console... then, off to Phobos for business...:googly:


----------



## trishaanne

I found a recipe online for that moonshine but haven't tried it yet. Let me know how it tastes...I may stash some away at our B&B for the "fun" guests..lol


----------



## Lord Homicide

USVI St Croix observations - day... Forgot...

- stopping at a stop sign is optional
- it is extremely rude not to greet people (e.g. Good morning, good afternoon, good evening (or good night),etc...) and level of service will reflect that. 
- I am still a natural at scuba diving. 
- Cruzan rum is the best rum on the global market hands down. 
- cab drivers arrr alot more fare (pun intended).
Edit:
- drywall stilts are for newbs
- unbehaved American kids are obnoxious.


----------



## Copchick

Hey guys, I think we should all go to Pumpkin5's house to check out the beverage!

Lord H - Sounds like you're having a great time! I want to see some pics when you get home!


----------



## Zurgh

I'll be the designated driver... who wants to lend the wheels & pay for gas for the P5 Apple Pie Moonshine Haunters Tour?


----------



## scareme

Copchick said:


> Lord H - Sounds like you're having a great time! I want to see some pics when you get home!


I agree, pictures! Unless you're wearing speedos, Lord H. In that case you could just color us a picture. Thank you.


----------



## Pumpkin5

scareme said:


> I agree, pictures! Unless you're wearing speedos, Lord H. In that case you could just color us a picture. Thank you.


:jol:Oh come on! Photographic evidence is always best! And Copchick, pack up Zurgh and you guys come on! I have saved out 3 pints for an emergency stash! Only the best for the best! We would have FUN! Just one sip or two each though. No getting snockered with the Doppleganger Uprising so close at hand...,


----------



## trishaanne

Well, it looks like it's going to happen. The house is just about ours and within a year it will be transformed into a haunt themed B&B. The only drawback is that there is NOTHING at all in the town. NOTHING. It's about 15 minutes from a college so there will be parents coming in to town and stuff that will need a place to stay, and the town is welcoming us with open arms since we're planning on bringing a business into town. (They don't know what kind yet tho..LOL). We'll be making trips to North Carolina every few weeks to keep an eye on the place and start decorating it. Then we have one more adventure to take before moving in and making it a home. Kinda excited about the possibility but the thought of leaving the grandkids is breaking my heart!


----------



## Spooky1

Learning my way around my iPad mini. I figured out how to get to the forum, so it's working well so far.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Unfortunately no chance of full time for the job at this point. Especially at a time when the call is to reduce hours not increase them. I'm sure something will come up eventually.... hopefully........

Quiet day today but boy it was hot. 38 degrees today (100.4) and the expected top tomorrow is 41 (105.8). Cools down a little for the weekend but then shoots back up the scale again next week. So a few sleepless nights ahead I think.

Bio I'm with everyone else - we have pretty tough gun laws here so it's less common for people to have guns for protection in the home. But after a scare like your wife had, I can completely understand why you would both feel the need for protection in addition to the dogs. The world has really become a not very nice place sometimes.

LOL P5 enjoy those bottles........ A bit far for me to come to share but I'll raise my glass of Chardy to you!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Hey guys, I think we should all go to Pumpkin5's house to check out the beverage!
> 
> Lord H - Sounds like you're having a great time! I want to see some pics when you get home!


It's a really neat place. I'm shocked.

USVI St Croix observations - last day. 
- juices and fruit are most likely imported from the mainland. Bummer
- you can drive down a one way street - the wrong way. 
- vines hanging in trees over roadways are no match for the ecoline 350 taxi vans!! If it's in the road, you run into or over it including pot holes the size of Texas. 
- the vines will not hold a human so Tarzaning over the road is out. 
- judging by what I've seen here, I hope our sea plane works perfectly.

So long St Croix! Hello St John!
Will report St John findings upon entering island.


----------



## autumnghost

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I got called home from work early, because some piece of garbage attempted to break into our house with my wife here alone today. In an instant, our goofy, lovey dogs turned into vicious fanged beasts, tearing up the door frame attempting to get at said burglar. Needless to say, he ran away, and wife was able to call the police and me. I expressed as nicely as I was able, to the officer, that the next time, they would need a body bag. Wife is getting another Christmas gift. I am planning to purchase a small pistol and teach her how to shoot it. Then I plan to teach her that the life of a thieving scumbag is worth less than the cost of bullets. Also, the pooches have been getting lots of extra treats and petting tonight.
> 
> **EDIT**
> I know that someone here will probably get offended that I plan to give a firearm to my spouse. Tough. I'd rather you disliked me and she was safe, than the alternative.


Bio: so sorry to hear about what happened to your wife and your house. Thank goodness for the doggies. Give everyone lots of lovin'.

Getting a firearm is a good idea especially if the safety course goes with it. Might I suggest a self defense course as well. There are times when the weapon isn't within reach and hand to hand is all you have. Maybe you could find one that teaches how to use everyday items as weapons. That cast iron skillet's good for more than fried chicken.


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 3 is:

Festival of Sleep Day - not recommended you do this at work, though, because then you might be celebrating the Festival of Getting Fired Day

Fruitcake Toss Day - rather like pumpkin chunkin', see how far you can make that solid mass of flour, sugar, and preserved fruits fly


----------



## Zurgh

It's cold... and the wolves are circling...:googly::ninja:


----------



## Hairazor

LordH, one has to wonder how you know the vines won't hold a human!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Headless said:


> LOL P5 enjoy those bottles........ A bit far for me to come to share but I'll raise my glass of Chardy to you!


:jol:Sorry about the job outlook now Headless, hopefully things will improve this year for you. But until then, raise your glass with me! (I think I am going to prefer Chardonnay to the Apple Pie Moonshine, but I am going to try it next week just in case. It is 190 proof and that kind of scares me.) 
I found this neat tin sign at an outlet store. Only $7.00 and it has a vintage look to it...and I love the slogan! I mounted it on my kitchen wall right under the blackboard, where I write "Get more Wine" as my shopping list.


----------



## Hairazor

P5 that sign is a hoot, I am still chuckling


----------



## debbie5

I have this one...love the old timey looking signs.... http://www.posterrevolution.com/gallery/item.cfm?ID=636502&class=1054


----------



## Lord Homicide

Last observation of St Croix USVI
- US customs officers CAN enjoy cocktails while on lunch time. I'm sitting here at Angry Nates in Christiansted watching a customs officer have what looks like a rum drink. Lol


----------



## scareme

I just got a call from one of our tenants screaming at me because I got her husband in trouble. I guess it's my fault that they've lived in our house for two months and we haven't seen a dime yet. And the three bounced checks must be my fault too. Hubby leaves for Turkey on Monday, and this has gotten him all worked up. What is it that makes some people they don't have to play by the rules? Finished venting now. Thank you.


----------



## Zurgh

That sucks, scareme. 

Today, I ate lunch out of a dented can... tasted a little off... New England clam chowder is supposed to be black & green, yes?


----------



## scareme

Zurgh said:


> That sucks, scareme.
> 
> Today, I ate lunch out of a dented can... tasted a little off... New England clam chowder is supposed to be black & green, yes?


The way I cook, it is.

Why is it a cat's butt is only 18 inches off the floor, but somehow it's always in your face?
edit*I think that was 8 inches.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thats a big cat Scareme.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

scareme said:


> I just got a call from one of our tenants screaming at me because I got her husband in trouble. I guess it's my fault that they've lived in our house for two months and we haven't seen a dime yet. And the three bounced checks must be my fault too. Hubby leaves for Turkey on Monday, and this has gotten him all worked up. What is it that makes some people they don't have to play by the rules? Finished venting now. Thank you.


That's why I never take checks. Cash and USPS Money Order (The only ones that are insured against fraud, in case you didn't know) only.

Now, to climb up onto my strangely huge soap box. You should not feel bad that her husband got into trouble. He should feel bad that he has written three checks to you that have all bounced. Always in life, a person should pay their bills before purchasing what I call "frivolities". You want a 1000" flat screen? Save up and purchase it when you have enough money. You didn't pay your power bill? Don't whine and cry when you're sitting in the dark and your huge TV doesn't work.
Personally, I would love to have a 80 gallon air compressor, and every new haunt toy to hit the market. Alas, I am an adult with responsibilities, and my bills come first. I'm sure a few other people here will agree with me.

Okay, I'm off of my soap box now. Scareme, you should not feel bad that the woman's husband got chewed out by his chain of command. He should feel bad that another adult had to say something to him about paying his bills. Also, his wife should be more worried about where she will live when you evict them for non-payment of rent, than about the fact that her husband got his ass chewed.


----------



## scareme

Wow! We were just sitting here and all of a sudden the house shook. My husband went out to see if a car hit the house. The neighbors were out checking their houses too. Since noone's house had been hit we all figured it was just another earthquake. So I came in the house and checked the news. I turns out a house about six blocks from out house blew up from a gas leak. They are evacuating houses two blocks away. How scarey. This day just keeps getting better.


----------



## MommaMoose

Oh goodness Scareme! You are truly having a day. Hopefully things will calm down and the rest of the evening will be ok. Hope no one was hurt in the explosion.


----------



## Copchick

Holy smokes Scareme! You are truly having a rough day today. Hope everyone is okay from the gas explosion. 

Also, your observations about a cats ass is right on the mark. They can be sitting on the arm of the couch right next to you and you look away briefly and turn back to see the cats ass right there. I think they chuckle a little when it catches me by surprise.


----------



## Lord Homicide

USVI St John observations - day 1

I'll start with my rant of the Westin. Completely and utterly below all levels of my expectations. If you close the curtains in your room and cannot see out, it reminds me of the super 8 I stayed at in Grayville, IL. Opening the curtains is like looking through an interdimensional gateway to an *alright* paradise. I am thoroughly unimpressed. Almost twice as much I might add (nightly rate in St Croix)

The island however is beautiful. More to come on that - still trying to shake off the "holy **** what happened" feeling. To the bar!

St Thomas - had to travel through there to get here... Huge dump - avoid if possible. I now know why they have all-inclusive resorts. The surroundings make it fearful to leave


----------



## Copchick

@ Lord H - I think most hotels have two layers of curtains. Sheers to have the daylight come through but not the hot, hot sun. Then they have the black out curtains so that weary travelers can rest without having lights in their room while they're trying to sleep. Dude, go out and enjoy your surroundings and the warmth while I try to stay warm in the teens tonight.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> @ Lord H - I think most hotels have two layers of curtains. Sheers to have the daylight come through but not the hot, hot sun. Then they have the black out curtains so that weary travelers can rest without having lights in their room while they're trying to sleep. Dude, go out and enjoy your surroundings and the warmth while I try to stay warm in the teens tonight.


T, I'm saying that the Westin rooms on St John look like a super 8, motel 6... LOL. Imagine paying $650 a night for a motel 6... That's what I'm doing right now


----------



## Hairazor

So, Lord H, about those expensive curtains, what color are they?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have completed my first haunt related project for 2013. I had a mask made for me that looked part cyborg, part human skull with some type of brain on the sides. I asked the guy who made it not to paint it, as I wanted to do that. As soon as our camera's batteries get charged, I'll take and post pictures.

**EDIT**
I meant to say that I had painted it. I'm exhausted, so please excuse me.


----------



## dead hawk

congrats biohaz, I have just started on a creation and am almost done but I want to add more animations to my haunt its a WWII soldier zombie, with plastic bags and a stove nothing is impossible.

I'm sorry I havent been on lately everyone my computer screen broke and i am still awaiting the delivery of a new one.

In funny news a girl gave me a expired condom, and in school people kept asking me what color my underwear were so an odd day indeed.


----------



## Headless

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Sorry about the job outlook now Headless, hopefully things will improve this year for you. But until then, raise your glass with me! (I think I am going to prefer Chardonnay to the Apple Pie Moonshine, but I am going to try it next week just in case. It is 190 proof and that kind of scares me.)


Ahhh P5 it's fine - at least I have work so I am grateful for that. Even if parts of it drive me crazy at times. Holy cow - 190 proof - don't go near any naked flames now will you! LOL



Pumpkin5 said:


> I found this neat tin sign at an outlet store. Only $7.00 and it has a vintage look to it...and I love the slogan! I mounted it on my kitchen wall right under the blackboard, where I write "Get more Wine" as my shopping list.


LOVE the sign!



scareme said:


> I just got a call from one of our tenants screaming at me because I got her husband in trouble. I guess it's my fault that they've lived in our house for two months and we haven't seen a dime yet. And the three bounced checks must be my fault too. Hubby leaves for Turkey on Monday, and this has gotten him all worked up. What is it that makes some people they don't have to play by the rules? Finished venting now. Thank you.


OMG isn't it the way though these days - everything is always someone else's fault. Whatever happened to people taking responsibility for their own actions??????



Bone Dancer said:


> Thats a big cat Scareme.


LOL that's exactly what I thought too.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> ...... Always in life, a person should pay their bills before purchasing what I call "frivolities"......


I'm hearing you Bio. I don't think there is anything wrong with treating yourself every once in a while. A little reward never hurt anyone. HOWEVER the ones that bug me are those who put other people in financial distress while they spend big and live it up. That is just wrong.



scareme said:


> Wow! We were just sitting here and all of a sudden the house shook. My husband went out to see if a car hit the house. The neighbors were out checking their houses too. Since noone's house had been hit we all figured it was just another earthquake. So I came in the house and checked the news. I turns out a house about six blocks from out house blew up from a gas leak. They are evacuating houses two blocks away. How scarey. This day just keeps getting better.


Little TOO eventful Scareme. Hope everyone was OK.

Well the cool change is just starting to hit us at 8:30 pm. It was a very ugly hot day today. I went out for a late lunch at around 2:15 (I like late lunch - it makes the afternoon go much faster!) and as I was crossing the street, I felt the heels of my shoes digging in to the road surface which was actually melting! We have a couple of cooler days and then back to really hot next week. Not looking forward to that!

No Halloween things here as yet. We are heading off tomorrow to pick up some cheap timber I bought on Ebay and I have a busy day grooming dog Sunday. Another weekend down the drain!


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 4 is Trivia Day. It should more appropriately be called Coincidence Day, since it is also the birthdays of Johnny Thunder, my brother Steve, and Spooky1's brother.


----------



## Zurgh

I suspect that today will be "one of those" days... Trying to get anyone to work will be an epic and bloody struggle... like pulling teeth from an angry (and fully awake) tiger. Calgon, take me away!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Good Morning! The puppy has been accepted into the pack by the other dogs. When I got up this morning, he was snuggled up to the other two in the dog bed. One less thing to stress about, I guess.


----------



## Copchick

^ aww, good to hear!


----------



## Lord Homicide

USVI St John day 2 - caneel bay switch
- words cannot describe the swap. Best thing ever. Caneel bay resort has 170 acres on the shoreline, 7 total beaches. It is in a nature reserve. Deer,donkeys and mongoose abound so far. Yes, I've asked can I hunt them. Answer is no.  look like good eatin'
- Westin is for estranged families, anywhere else is worth askin about trust me. And worth the nightly rate I'm pretty sure. Pst me before you decide. 

USVI St John observations day 2
- driving around tge island is impossible to speed, 10 mph in towns, 20 mph in the "country"...
- driving on the left side of the road ain't so bad.
- drinking a beer while driving past the police station is not illegal 
- more on handling vehicles in Cruz bay when I get back (actually a full debrief to be expected). 

Snorkeling around the beaches tomorrow! Stay tuned!


----------



## Spooky1

I managed to catch a cold. My head feels like there's a 10 pound weight in there.  On the bright side, I have Roxy here to take care of me.


----------



## Copchick

So today at work, one of my officers called me and said that he was driving up a hill in a cemetery at 1030 a.m., and because of the snow and ice he lost traction and his police car went down over a hill and he was stuck in the snow. Did I mention he was in the cemetery?! Miraculously he didn't barrel roll the car, he didn't get hurt, the brand new car didn't get hurt and not one tombstone was injured. It took two tow trucks, four men, and four hours to get it up the hill. Guess who's walking a beat tomorrow?

Check out the beautiful city skyline as the back drop!


















His path of destruction...










The long way back up to the top. Check out the steepness.


----------



## debbie5

Awww..Copchick..I miss the Burgh..dated a guy who lived there. Nice place. I dunno how that car didnt take out tombstones! YIKES.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have a brother who lives in Pittsburgh. He's never mentioned seeing a police cruiser in a cemetery


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, that explanation ought to be rich! And what a great view from the cemetery!


----------



## Zurgh

Cool pics, Copchick. Looks like the Officer did do some good emergency driving, not to hit a single marker, trash the car, or get hurt.

How did I end up with 5 kids (that aren't mine) for a sleep over... Someone please send tranquilizers, fast.


----------



## dead hawk

I'm starting a new fashion trend, coveralls to school and it isnt going well with the people rejecting the idea I will stick to the scary stuff but whats scarier than wearing something that looks like michael myers


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Did a little more detail on my prop mask tonight, but I'm just not getting that cold creepy feeling that prop work usually gives me. Lot on my mind.


----------



## scareme

Wow, that first picture is beautiful. But the cop car there looks out of place. If you had two tow trucks, four men and four hours you could get it out of there. Tell officer Rchard Petty to dress warm.

Here's a piece about the house that blew up in our neighborhood last night. A ONG employee checking on a gas smell in the area, and a neighbor ran into the house after it exploded, and pull the homeowner out before the fire totaled it. Lucky woman. The poor lady is sixty one and she keeps coming back to the house to look for her cat that was in the house with her. 
http://www.koco.com/news/oklahomane...ion/-/11777584/18020886/-/flixk5/-/index.html


----------



## scareme

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Good Morning! The puppy has been accepted into the pack by the other dogs. When I got up this morning, he was snuggled up to the other two in the dog bed. One less thing to stress about, I guess.


Glad to hear Spike is being welcomed. How is you wife doing? Maybe you two need to get out this weekend. Take in dinner and a movie.



Spooky1 said:


> I managed to catch a cold. My head feels like there's a 10 pound weight in there.  On the bright side, I have Roxy here to take care of me.


Damn Spooky1, quit catching those colds. I don't care how cute they are, or how slow they are going. Next time you see one just let it go by and stop trying to catch it. And tell Roxy she doesn't need to be catching any either.



Zurgh said:


> How did I end up with 5 kids (that aren't mine) for a sleep over... Someone please send tranquilizers, fast.


Zurgh, I keep telling you keep those doors closed. You never know what will wander in. First it was the stray cat. Now it a couple extra kids. Pretty soon it will be the IRS man or something worse. Keep those doors closed and locked.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Copchick, those pictures are beautiful. I love a cemetary in the snow. And too bad for "Officer No-Drive"....walking will maybe hone his senses which can only help his driving later.....

Scareme, that is so sad about the house that blew up...I feel bad for that lady and her lost cat. (do you think it died?)

Spooky, be glad you have Roxy, there is nothing as wonderful as being taken care of when you feel bad. You are lucky....sick ....but still very fortunate.

Zurgh, I don't know how the small ones managed to sneak into your house.... are you leaving candy out on the counter again? You know, if one of them smells it, they signal to the other ones to come....


----------



## Zurgh

I think they got in through the ventilation system... or, perhaps it was the unguarded side entrance... they are all asleep, I think... should I make a run for it? Might be able to cross the compound & get to the last escape pod...

Or do you think I should make a break for the labs & see if the Q-Space portal generator is still working?

Maybe to the motor pool? Perchance, there may be a working vehicle left? 

Wish me luck...:ninja::googly:


----------



## scareme

Zurgh, it's to late to plan an escape. By law, now you have to feed them. I know after the vast quantities they ate last night, especially sugar, you would think they couldn't eat any more. But they can. And they will be hungry upon awaking from their slumber pods. So start preparing food substances, or they will never leave. Good luck.

Pumpkin5, I'm afraid the cat is dead too. A lot of pets in the area, where the windows and doors were blown out, ran for it. Poor things, I'm sure they could smell the gas and fire, and the loud explosion and all the sirens. They were scared, and just took off. People were looking for their pets all night.


----------



## Zurgh

Made it across the compound in time to see Mongo take the last escape pod... Mongo, you're fired!

Got as far as the outer gate... where did all these wolves come from? Can't go this way... besides, its cold out there...

Motor pool was a bust... working vehicles, but no fule. 

Looks like it's ether try the labs, or the front door... think I'll shoot for the labs... never used the front door before...

Drat, I think you're right, scareme... it's too late for escape, now.
I'll open the bay doors to the pudding vats, perhaps that will buy me enough time...


----------



## the bloody chef

I guess Officer "Walker" did a good job stopping just short of the tree and tombstones! Is that the cemetery they used in "Striking Distance"? Looks kinda familiar, but I haven't seen that movie in a long time...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Found out my former business partner's wife passed away last night after an 8 year battle with lung cancer. My thoughts are with her family, and I hope she has found peace at last.


----------



## Copchick

the bloody chef said:


> I guess Officer "Walker" did a good job stopping just short of the tree and tombstones! Is that the cemetery they used in "Striking Distance"? Looks kinda familiar, but I haven't seen that movie in a long time...


Not sure, I'm going to have to research that. That's the first I've been in the cemetery myself, it's so small that I've driven past it many times not knowing it was there. It's in the district I work. I did check out some stones, some are very old. I'm definately going back to check them out more when the weather is much warmer! That wind was wicked up there.

Funny note - the officer called off work today. Little does he know that he can run, but he can't hide. He will have much torment by his co-workers and he hasn't escaped our "discussion" about his mishap. Plus paperwork, his and mine. His year is not beginning well on my shift. Poor kid, he is a good guy, just a bone head thing. But $hit happens, we're all human.  This is where his thick skin will come in handy.

Good news is we got the car checked at the garage and NOTHING is wrong with it. Whooo hooo! Only a scratched plastic strip near the rear tire that scraped a stone when they were pulling it out.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Copchick said:


> So today at work, one of my officers called me and said that he was driving up a hill in a cemetery at 1030 a.m., and because of the snow and ice he lost traction and his police car went down over a hill and he was stuck in the snow. Did I mention he was in the cemetery?! Miraculously he didn't barrel roll the car, he didn't get hurt, the brand new car didn't get hurt and not one tombstone was injured. It took two tow trucks, four men, and four hours to get it up the hill. Guess who's walking a beat tomorrow?
> 
> Check out the beautiful city skyline as the back drop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His path of destruction...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The long way back up to the top. Check out the steepness.


There's a police car in those pics? All I see is the cemetery. LOL! Great pics Copchick and a story your officer will never live down.


----------



## Zurgh

The pudding vats did buy enough time... to make tons of pancakes. That slowed them down enough to escape via Q-space to Mapleworld... Only my pets Ruby the dragon & Pie made it out with me...


----------



## scareme

You left Merlin and Ezmerelda behind? I guess their lazor eyes will protect them. At least you know you will sleep well tonight.

Good eye bloodychef, that does look like the cemetary from the movie.


----------



## debbie5

I went trespassing and sledding....took my kids up to a Girl Scout camp to make sure the re-graded hill was still steep enough to sled down on MLK day when we are going up there. It was fine! Not supposed to be on the property without permission....sue me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why is it that, when you need to change the oil in your car, "tomorrow" always seems like a better day to do it? It doesn't take me but 15 minutes to change it. Sometimes I'm such a slacker.


----------



## jdubbya

Took the Christmas tree down today. It has been up since the first weekend of December but stopped taking water a little over a week ago. It was DRY! The house is now void of Christmas decor and it seems empty but clean and neat again. Now the winter doldrums set in.


----------



## Pumpkin5

jdubbya said:


> Took the Christmas tree down today. It has been up since the first weekend of December but stopped taking water a little over a week ago. It was DRY! The house is now void of Christmas decor and it seems empty but clean and neat again. Now the winter doldrums set in.


:jol:Take heart Jdubbya....Halloween is less than 300 days away now!!!


----------



## jdubbya

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Take heart Jdubbya....Halloween is less than 300 days away now!!!


I know! Winter is a good time to work on some projects and I'll be starting on a couple in the next week or so. Got word that our Marine son will be coming home in February! His time in Washington is done and he is being reassigned to Camp LeJeune. He'll have a 30 day leave and will be bringing his girlfriend home with him to meet us and spend a few days. He then flies to L.A. with her to meet her parents. She'll then go back to WA, and he'll come back home for a few weeks before going to LeJeune. It will be great to see him again, and at least he is back in the Eastern part of the country again, not so far away.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I still have my (fake) tree up and also my outside lights. Am I the only one who doesn't take my lights down until little Christmas? (the Epiphany, January6th).  All my neighbors put their lights up a week before Thanksgiving and take them down sometimes before New Years. I tend to put them up a couple of weeks before Christmas and take them down after January 6th. Just wondering if I'm the only one.


----------



## dead hawk

...My atest unfinished prop


----------



## jdubbya

PrettyGhoul said:


> I still have my (fake) tree up and also my outside lights. Am I the only one who doesn't take my lights down until little Christmas? (the Epiphany, January6th). All my neighbors put their lights up a week before Thanksgiving and take them down sometimes before New Years. I tend to put them up a couple of weeks before Christmas and take them down after January 6th. Just wondering if I'm the only one.


Our outside lights are still up and we normally leave them up through most of January. A lot of our neighbors have shut theirs down. Since we have red and white outdoor lights, Mrs. dubs is thinking we should use them through Valentine's Day.



dead hawk said:


> ...My atest unfinished prop


Very cool!


----------



## Zurgh

The cats & wife actually escaped before me... I was too distracted fighting off the kids with pancakes to realize they took off...

Took a nap under that sign... lulled to sleep by the moans of the ****** zombies below, that and the geysers of stun gas that erupt in that part of El Nath... 

Everyone made it back to base this afternoon... the 'other' kids went home. Sanity has returned to Casa De Zurgh... well you know what I mean... 

RoxyB, could you change the oil in my car, too? I can wait till' tomorrow...

debbie5, admitted guilt to sledpassing in the first degree... Don't worry, Pie & I will help you escape custody.:googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Does anyone else have a relative ( can be an in-law) that they just want to completely lose their cool about and read said relative the riot act?


----------



## debbie5

Bio- I'm sure you would be wasting your breath.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> Bio- I'm sure you would be wasting your breath.


It would be the most deserved waste of breath I have ever encountered in my life.


----------



## Copchick

@ Pretty Ghoul - It's always been tradition to keep lighting our lights until after New Year's. The outside lights stay up but not lit, until spring when I can somewhat safely get out on the roof. Yep, everything else is being put away starting today. It will be sad with nothting up. In another two weeks, Valentines Day stuff will go up and I do have a few Groundhog Day decorations to put up too.


----------



## Goblin

My sister came home from the hospital today. They have her on 2% oxygen. She is hooked into a machine
that does two things. The bottom part supplies her with oxygen when home, the top part fills the empty
tanks for when she goes out. It has 50 foot of tubing so she can go anywhere in the house and they provided
4 full tanks to be used in an emergency. They prescribed nicotine patches to help her kick the cigarettes.
She said they told her if she can get her lungs stronger she might not need the oxygen.

I got all the inside Christmas decorations packed away for another year. Need to pack away the outside
ones but I can hear it raining so it probably won't be tomorrow!


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> ......The poor lady is sixty one and she keeps coming back to the house to look for her cat that was in the house with her.......


How sad.



Zurgh said:


> ........Wish me luck...:ninja::googly:
> 
> .........Looks like it's ether try the labs, or the front door... think I'll shoot for the labs... never used the front door before........


LOL funny kid!



Hauntiholik said:


> There's a police car in those pics? All I see is the cemetery. LOL! Great pics Copchick and a story your officer will never live down.


Spoken like a true Haunter Haunti!



RoxyBlue said:


> Why is it that, when you need to change the oil in your car, "tomorrow" always seems like a better day to do it? It doesn't take me but 15 minutes to change it. Sometimes I'm such a slacker.


SPOOKY!!!!!!!!!!!!



jdubbya said:


> Took the Christmas tree down today. It has been up since the first weekend of December but stopped taking water a little over a week ago. It was DRY! The house is now void of Christmas decor and it seems empty but clean and neat again. Now the winter doldrums set in.


I know what you mean jdubbya. Ours got packed up while I was down in the kennel bathing dogs. The house looks so bare! No winder doldrums but it is always a sad day.



dead hawk said:


> ...My latest unfinished prop


And a very promising young prop it is too!



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Does anyone else have a relative ( can be an in-law) that they just want to completely lose their cool about and read said relative the riot act?


Oh My YES! And not just A relative. I have several.

Weekend almost over again. I swear the hours go by twice as fast on a weekend as they do during the week.

Heading for another hot week after a quite pleasant weekend of mid 20's (77-80 degrees). Major fires in Tasmania - the state below us - thankfully though we are separated by a goodly band of water. A few fires 3 hours west of us from which we are getting some smoke but no threat to us. The only good thing about it is that we are getting some pretty sunsets together with some great shots on the camera.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Does anyone else have a relative ( can be an in-law) that they just want to completely lose their cool about and read said relative the riot act?


I have a couple of relatives I'd love to do that to. Just inherited a few also


----------



## Copchick

Headless, that is a beautiful sunset!


----------



## RoxyBlue

PrettyGhoul said:


> I still have my (fake) tree up and also my outside lights. Am I the only one who doesn't take my lights down until little Christmas? (the Epiphany, January6th). All my neighbors put their lights up a week before Thanksgiving and take them down sometimes before New Years. I tend to put them up a couple of weeks before Christmas and take them down after January 6th. Just wondering if I'm the only one.


The outside lights go up typically a week or so after Thanksgiving and stay up until Epiphany, since that's the official end of the Christmas season. You are not alone.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Does anyone else have a relative ( can be an in-law) that they just want to completely lose their cool about and read said relative the riot act?


We don't


----------



## Zurgh

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Does anyone else have a relative ( can be an in-law) that they just want to completely lose their cool about and read said relative the riot act?


Used to... then I pretty much disassociated/disinherited (not sure of the proper term) my family from that part... way too much drama there for any 3 lifetimes... now I occasionally here updates about who's in jail, who got murdered, died in an accident, O.D.ed on drugs, ETC... Seriously, not good people to have my kids around...

I may have just been appointed Vice President of West Coast Operations... does this mean I need to shower today, put on a suit, get a brief case, polish up a good mask & act all professional? Wonder if I can get the title changed to Chief Executive Demon or Haunter? Ooo, can I apoint my pets as associates? :googly:

Vice President Zurgh... Big Z, V.P. ... has a nice ring to it...


----------



## MommaMoose

Congrats Zurgh on the promotion.
Like Zurgh I have an entire branch of family that I no longer associate with. Not worth the trouble to even communicate with them.
Doing the Happy Hockey Dance now!!! The greedy blankety blank blanks finally got off their duffs and agreed on the CBA so now there will be a little hockey! So very happy!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just got home a little bit ago from a three hour rehearsal for a production of "Hello, Dolly". Fun but tiring. I'm now relaxing with a cup of peppermint tea.


----------



## niblique71

RoxyBlue said:


> Just got home a little bit ago from a three hour rehearsal for a production of "Hello, Dolly". Fun but tiring. I'm now relaxing with a cup of peppermint tea.


Wow... TWO Football playoff games in Md?? In ONE DAY?? Is Spooky in Nirvana right now?? Rehearsal?? What rehearsal?? LOL

Geez I didn't know they still did productions of Hello Dolly anymore.


----------



## Spooky1

PrettyGhoul said:


> I still have my (fake) tree up and also my outside lights. Am I the only one who doesn't take my lights down until little Christmas? (the Epiphany, January6th). All my neighbors put their lights up a week before Thanksgiving and take them down sometimes before New Years. I tend to put them up a couple of weeks before Christmas and take them down after January 6th. Just wondering if I'm the only one.


I just took our lights down today. Luckily we had nice weather for me to be out on the ladder. Our lights don't usually go up until early December.

Yes, Niblique. I'm a happy camper. The Ravens won! I'm subjecting Roxy to the Redskins game right now (she's not a sports fan). It's a 1 point game with 12 minutes left. Looks like it will be a nail biter. My brother and his son are at the Skins game today.


----------



## WendyLou

I just got done posting a few new things to my blog, now I'm getting ready to have a snack and watch the ID channel. Until tomorrow....goodnight


----------



## scareme

We took down the tree and decorations last week. I usually like to keep them up for a while, but I need hubby to put the boxes up and he leaves tomorrow so we needed to get it done. 
Wendy, what are you doing watching ID? Donwton Abby is going to be on PBS tonight!


----------



## the bloody chef

MommaMoose said: Doing the Happy Hockey Dance now!!! The greedy blankety blank blanks finally got off their duffs and agreed on the CBA so now there will be a little hockey! So very happy!!

I say:
_LET'S GO, RANGERS!!!!!! :voorhees::voorhees:_


----------



## MommaMoose

Awww, Chef. Ya got it wrong. Its

FangFingers! Let's Go Predators!!!!
:voorhees::voorheesekka Rinne!!:voorhees::voorhees:


----------



## the bloody chef

MommaMoose said:


> Awww, Chef. Ya got it wrong. Its
> 
> Pekka Rinne!!


I believe I am_ correct_ when I say-

:voorhees::voorhees: Henrik _"I Have the Vezina Trophy"_ Lundquist !!!!! :voorhees::voorhees:


----------



## dead hawk

since I had an issue with my fogger last year ( the chiller didnt work) I made it into a zombie fogger http://s1056.beta.photobucket.com/user/dead-hawk/media/130107-001240_zpse0c78801.mp4.html


----------



## Copchick

MommaMoose and The Bloody Chef, I know you both are ecstatic for the hockey season being salvaged, but you know it's PENGUINS that really kick hockey butt!


----------



## Zurgh

Still stumped on an official title... Yeah, starting a new business... titles like Dumb Ass, Clueless Bastard, or Chief Chump may be more accurate, but not as inspiring... Got to keep the details secret... for now... if only to inspire drama or something.

Thanks, MommaMoose. Not sure if this is going a step up or down, but it is a step in a brand new direction, for me, anyways...

Business Adventurer & Dark Overlord seem cool, if a bit odd...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, starting the 12th of January, I'll be assigned to night shift(10pm-6am), and will have absolutely horrible off days (Wednesday/Thursday) unless I can convince someone to change shifts with me. Lovely.


----------



## Copchick

Zurgh- Congrats on the new job adventure. I do like the title Big Z., V.P. It has a nice ring.

BioHC - That sucks. Hopefully someone will switch shifts with you. I worked nights eight years, by choice. A lot of fun to work but I always felt like I was in a fog no matter how much sleep I got.


----------



## Pumpkin5

PrettyGhoul said:


> I still have my (fake) tree up and also my outside lights. Am I the only one who doesn't take my lights down until little Christmas? (the Epiphany, January6th). All my neighbors put their lights up a week before Thanksgiving and take them down sometimes before New Years. I tend to put them up a couple of weeks before Christmas and take them down after January 6th. Just wondering if I'm the only one.


:jol:I just took my decorations down yesterday, I leave them up until January 6th as tradition states. Glad to know I am not the only one! Plus, I read somewhere it is bad luck to take them down before the New Year. I never take chances on luck.....


----------



## Pumpkin5

Zurgh said:


> Business Adventurer & Dark Overlord seem cool, if a bit odd...


:jol:I like Dark Overlord, sounds about right!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> MommaMoose and The Bloody Chef, I know you both are ecstatic for the hockey season being salvaged, but you know it's PENGUINS that really kick hockey butt!


:jol:You guys are so precious....


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Z!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not a sports fan and glad to be so


----------



## Death's Door

Copchick said:


> MommaMoose and The Bloody Chef, I know you both are ecstatic for the hockey season being salvaged, but you know it's PENGUINS that really kick hockey butt!


Sorry Everyone - but it's the NEW JERSEY DEVILS !!!!!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## Zurgh

Thanks, forum peeps.

Never liked that shift, ether, Bio... Did like 4 am-2:30 pm shifts (4 ten hr. days), with Friday to Sunday off...

Not a sports fan, unless watching cats or squirrels wrestle is a sport... Wait, what about women's Jello wrestling, Iron Chef and Ninja Warrior (Original Japanese versions)... do any of those count?


----------



## scareme

Zurgh, Congrats!
Bio, Good Luck, but I don't hold out much hope. Seems noone wants to work the night shifts. Where are all the vampires when we need them. 
Got a letter from our new insurance co .(we've had them 1 month) telling us they were dropping us on the 124 year old house. Some of the reasons were, bad roof over back porch (we just had it put on in July), some peeling paint on the siding on the back porch, a cracked window. Man they were really digging for reasons to drop us. The last ins. co. dropped us for the main roof, and this company didn't even mention the main roof. I'm getting so tired of these guys.

My Sweet Baboo just left for Turkey. Here's hoping he'll be back for our son's wedding on March 30. He's going to spend the next 2 days riding in these seats, with 36 other guys, and he says half of them will have gas. To tell the truth, he'll be in the half that has gas. And he said there are pallets full of supplies so they can't stretch their legs out. If they need to stretch, they have to stand. That puts their butt at someone else's face level. I'm sooo glad I'm not on that aircraft. 
http://www.spacea.net/images/seats_kc135.jpg


----------



## Troll Wizard

You know after having another birthday this past Christmas, it was really hard to change my birth date on this site. Was really hard to change the number from 56 to 57, couldn't almost push that 7 down. My brain was telling me not to do it. But alas, I have been forced to change it. Getting closer to the big 60!

If only there was a way to suspend getting older, you know kind of like on "Logan's Run". Except I don't want to die when I turn, what was it now? 30?

But I'm way past that now, so it doesn't count anymore!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing wrong with being almost 60, but perhaps my point of view is somewhat biased


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, safe journey for your sweet one all the way there and all the way home again!


----------



## dead hawk

scareme that plane looks like fun I wish him luck


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have someone willing to trade shifts with me, now we just have to wait on our warden's approval.

@scareme: That looks a little more comfortable than a C130 or a Black Hawk helicopter, but not much. I can remember the first time I went to the desert, we had a Humvee in the plane with us, and I got in trouble because I climbed inside it and stretched out in the center and went to sleep. I think that they were mad that I thought of it first.


----------



## scareme

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I have someone willing to trade shifts with me, now we just have to wait on our warden's approval.
> 
> @scareme: That looks a little more comfortable than a C130 or a Black Hawk helicopter, but not much. I can remember the first time I went to the desert, we had a Humvee in the plane with us, and I got in trouble because I climbed inside it and stretched out in the center and went to sleep. I think that they were mad that I thought of it first.


I'm so glad you found someone to switch. Yeah, my hubby said when the used to ship jeeps, (a few years back) they used to fight over who could sit in the seats. And I thought flying coach was bad. 
I remember when Rick got home from his first desert deployment, when he first got off the plane, he kept looking around and saying, "It's so green. Everything is so green." Then I saw the pictures he brought back, and I could see what he ment.


----------



## Zurgh

Best wishes & safe journey to your sweet Baboo, scareme!


----------



## the bloody chef

Copchick said:


> MommaMoose and The Bloody Chef, I know you both are ecstatic for the hockey season being salvaged, but you know it's PENGUINS that really kick hockey butt!


You know I love ya', Tina but PFFFFFFFFFFFFT!!!!!!!! Penguins are cute and cute doesn't cut it in hockey!!! Let's go, Rangers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the bloody chef

scareme said:


> I'm so glad you found someone to switch. Yeah, my hubby said when the used to ship jeeps, (a few years back) they used to fight over who could sit in the seats. And I thought flying coach was bad.
> I remember when Rick got home from his first desert deployment, when he first got off the plane, he kept looking around and saying, "It's so green. Everything is so green." Then I saw the pictures he brought back, and I could see what he ment.


 I'll light a candle for Rick and everyone else who had to take the economy class flight overseas...good thoughts for you and yours!!!


----------



## Copchick

Scareme, those seats look so uncomfortable, poor hubby. I'll say a prayer for a safe journey and deployment.

@ TBC - did you spring a leak? Lol! Sorry the Rangers have won only 4 Stanley Cups in their 87 year history. Looks like the Pens have the higher percentage.


----------



## the bloody chef

@ TBC - did you spring a leak? Lol! Sorry the Rangers have won only 4 Stanley Cups in their 87 year history. Looks like the Pens have the higher percentage. [/QUOTE]

That is true...but the Rangers are on the rise courtesy of good management and a very healthy farm system! The Penguins- not so much! You guys lost some valuable assets this year and still need a reliable playoff goalie! And Sid the Kid has made a lot of enemies in the last year or so by being a bit on the dirty side- if he goes down, those cute, flightless birds will be in trouble. I personally waited 37 of those 54 years for that last Cup (been a Ranger fan since I am 4 years old!) and we should be getting another soon! :voorhees::voorhees:


----------



## debbie5

If y'all are gonna discuss sports, I'm gonna discuss politics....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's change the topic, then

January 8 is:

Bubble Bath Day - don't forget the candles and the rubber duckie

Male Watcher's Day - a day for the ladies, so bring on the Chippendale dancers:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> Male Watcher's Day - a day for the ladies, so bring on the Chippendale dancers:jol:


:jolass on the Chippendales, but YES on watching men...real men.....:devil:


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Let's change the topic, then
> 
> Male Watcher's Day - a day for the ladies, so bring on the Chippendale dancers:jol:


Ehh... Psycho stalker women abound today?? I'll stay indoors!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How about a new sporting event involving politicians...? It should have something to do with guns...? 


debbie5 said:


> If y'all are gonna discuss sports, I'm gonna discuss politics....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you start, Jeff, you bad boy!:jol:


----------



## debbie5

Wait..can we give Jeff an honorary banning? I have a few to spare  LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

oh just spank me and get it over with will ya! hahaha


Then we all leave with a smile on our faces.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Y'all figure out the new sport and I'll commentate it.

"Back in the groove..." ugh, a phrase that has an ugly ring to it when you've been on vacation 2 weeks.


----------



## scareme

I used to work with this older woman from Tennessee. She told me she went to a high school dance one time, and all the girls were going crazy about the guy singing. She wasn't very impressed. She said his clothes were dirty, his hair was greasy, and she didn't like the way he smelled. Well, Miss Betty wasn't impressed, but the rest of the country went crazy over Elvis Presley. Happy Birthday to the King.


----------



## Zurgh

So, if a man take a bubble bath in public today, he can't complain if a bunch of lady's stop and stare... sounds fair...

Go Jello wrestlers!:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm with Miss Betty, Scareme.


----------



## Spooky1

Here you go Roxy.
Chris Farley & Patrick Swayze As Chippendales - Video


----------



## RoxyBlue

^One of the best SNL skits ever


----------



## debbie5

I still CRY laughing watching that....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have a large load of lumber to pick up tomorrow.

I still miss Chris Farley...


----------



## Goblin

Appointment with my heart doctor at 9:35 am. Hope my check up goes well!


----------



## MommaMoose

Praying for ya Goblin!


----------



## debbie5

I had a check for hundreds of dollars in my hand yesterday. Today, I can't find where I put it for "safekeeping"....(sigh). It's great getting older....


----------



## Pumpkin5

Goblin said:


> Appointment with my heart doctor at 9:35 am. Hope my check up goes well!


:jol:Me too Goblin! I am sure it will, I have a good feeling.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

debbie5 said:


> I had a check for hundreds of dollars in my hand yesterday. Today, I can't find where I put it for "safekeeping"....(sigh). It's great getting older....


If I want to put something in a safe place, I just give it to my wife.


----------



## Goblin

The doctor said my BP was excellent. Have to have an ultrasound on the 23rd to make 
sure the weak muscle hasn't gotten any weaker and if the leaky valve is leaking more than
it has been. They did bloodwork, waiting for the results from that!


----------



## debbie5

Dr. Maniaco said:


> If I want to put something in a safe place, I just give it to my wife.


I've been saying for YEARS that I need a wife!


----------



## Zurgh

Wife & kids are having the 'kids meal'... chicken nuggets and french fries... Think I'll try out a new beef Thai curry recipe, sounds better (to me, anyway) than the 'kids meal'... at least, it's bound to be a bit spicier!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Zurgh said:


> Wife & kids are having the 'kids meal'... chicken nuggets and french fries... Think I'll try out a new beef Thai curry recipe, sounds better (to me, anyway) than the 'kids meal'... at least, it's bound to be a bit spicier!


:jol:There is nothing hotter than a man that knows his way around a kitchen! Let your wife know how lucky she is. (I am quite certain she already knows this...well that and you are a kitty whisperer.....)


----------



## goneferal

*Best wishes*



Goblin said:


> The doctor said my BP was excellent. Have to have an ultrasound on the 23rd to make
> sure the weak muscle hasn't gotten any weaker and if the leaky valve is leaking more than
> it has been. They did bloodwork, waiting for the results from that!


I recently went through an ordeal over my heart and I hope you get the same results. Good ones. So sorry you have to be put through the stress. Stress never helps the heart. Good thoughts are being sent out to you.


----------



## dead hawk

bought pingpong balls and cheese clothe >_> eyeballs and creepy cloth anyone :3 I swear I cant have a normal unstructured thought its always halloween with me but thats how i like it Happy almost friday day


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I talked my wife into trying out the airbrush last night, and had her paint my face. I painted hers, but she refused to be photographed. If she can get the pics uploaded, I'll post them here.

Almost done with my new mask's paint job, too. I just have to get some gold metallic paint for part of it.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

LOL Goblin - cats always amaze me with how flexible they are. Sending you good news thoughts from across the big water!

My last day filling in as CEO's assistant. I have really enjoyed it. But Monday it's back to normal. {insert sad face here}


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 10 is:

Houseplant Appreciation Day - we only have one houseplant, a wandering jew that I gave Spooky1 decades ago. We call it a resurrection plant because it's come close to dying off several times and managed to bounce back to life.

Peculiar People Day - celebrated almost every day on this site


----------



## debbie5

I'm not peculiar. I'm FUN!

Naw....maybe I AM peculiar.....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Deb, we're ALL peculiar. But it's cool, because we all enjoy it.

I need to find a decent tutorial on applying a latex facial prosthetic. Wife won 5 for $3 on ebay. They're Reel F/X brand, but still a good deal for 3 bucks. I haven't ever applied one, but have had a few put on my face in the early years of my haunt experience. I feel like I am probably forgetting steps, though. Anyone have a link to a good tutorial or possibly even a video?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^The Bloodshed Brothers have a tutorial on line:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Thanks Roxy! That actually helped a lot.


----------



## Pumpkin5

debbie5 said:


> I'm not peculiar. I'm FUN!
> 
> Naw....maybe I AM peculiar.....


 Naw....you are FUN!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yep and nope ... simple.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My company is in the process of switching email accounts. I predict widespread frustration and lost messages over the next couple of days.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

everyone should bring in old socks and toss them at the one who decided to do this. 
It would be funny.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My wife is about to attempt to apply a facial appliance to me, and then air brush my entire head. If you don't hear from me within a week, she got frustrated and stabbed me with the airbrush. I'll make sure to tell her to get pics of my dead body and post them so you guys can get a little inspiration!


----------



## MommaMoose

A good friend got engaged New Years and has enlisted me to be the photographer. They originally wanted a Halloween wedding but her stepfather couldn't come back to the states until Dec so now it is a Dec wedding. They are leaning toward a Nightmare Before Christmas type of theme. So Can't Wait to see what they come up with.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hopefully your wife won't shoot your eye out with that airbrush, Bio:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:There is nothing hotter than a man that knows his way around a kitchen! Let your wife know how lucky she is.


I get that all the time when I cook.

And... she already knows... lol (I know you weren't talking to me)


----------



## Lord Homicide

MommaMoose said:


> A good friend got engaged New Years and has enlisted me to be the photographer. They originally wanted a Halloween wedding but her stepfather couldn't come back to the states until Dec so now it is a Dec wedding. They are leaning toward a Nightmare Before Christmas type of theme. So Can't Wait to see what they come up with.


I'll post a pic of my groom's cake table when I get the pictures from the photographer. Very Tim Burton-esque. The table name was "The Nightmare AFTER Christmas"


----------



## debbie5

I *wrote down** what I wanted hubby to buy at the fast food joint and STILL got the wrong order.....(sigh).


----------



## scareme

Lord Homicide said:


> I'll post a pic of my groom's cake table when I get the pictures from the photographer. Very Tim Burton-esque. The table name was "The Nightmare AFTER Christmas"


My dughter is suppose to be in a wedding this Oct.. The bride wants it to be Burtonesque. The colors are black and red, the bride will wear a black wedding dress, and her attendants will each wear a different white wedding dress.


----------



## scareme

Lord Homicide said:


> I get that all the time when I cook.
> 
> And... she already knows... lol (I know you weren't talking to me)


"She"? "She"? Come on, your married now. You have to come up with a better name. The little woman. Wifey. The old ball and chain. lol (I know how you hate "hubby)


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> I get that all the time when I cook.
> 
> And... she already knows... lol (I know you weren't talking to me)


:jol:Yes, but I believe the same holds true for all men, secure enough in their masculinity to step into the kitchen and create something fabulous....or at least edible....hey....I am not that picky if I am not cooking...but fabulous would be better... (and I know she knows...)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Prepping next Shocktail Hour, watching flicks, looking forward to Transworld, as well as a project that I can't talk about yet............stay tuned.........


----------



## Pumpkin5

Johnny Thunder said:


> ....as well as a project that I can't talk about yet............stay tuned.........


:jol:Okay Johnny??? That is just plain old mean.....
('Vee haff wayz of maaking you tallwk...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll bet JT's starring in his very own horror movie


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> I'll bet JT's starring in his very own horror movie


:jol:That is so not fair!!! We have video viewing here....Right?......Roxy?.......right???.....Come on Johnny!!!
(Roxy is my "go to girl" on all things important, in any way, shape, or form...)


----------



## Bone Dancer

Freezing rain, thats just great


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Waiting on pictures to upload to wife's computer, then I'll get copies of them to post here. I accidentally pulled a small place loose by scratching my nose, but otherwise it turned out well. She also did another session of airbrush painting, and she's getting a lot better by leaps and bounds.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Question for everyone: Would you be pleased or angered to find out someone else had taken the name you use for your haunt and used it as well?


----------



## Zurgh

Wouldn't bother me, Bio. Might be a bit flattered, actually.

Big Z, V.P. (Very Peculiar)  :googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Question for everyone: Would you be pleased or angered to find out someone else had taken the name you use for your haunt and used it as well?


How far away from you is it?


----------



## Copchick

^ That's what my question would be. I'd be a bit upset if it was close, but not if it's got some distance from you. I'd be really po'd if it was a former partner.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bio, just add "The Original (fill in haunt name)" to your haunt name and you'll be good to go

And how unoriginal (or lazy) of someone else to not think up a unique name for his haunt.


----------



## Death's Door

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:That is so not fair!!! We have video viewing here....Right?......Roxy?.......right???.....Come on Johnny!!!
> (Roxy is my "go to girl" on all things important, in any way, shape, or form...)


JT is such a big tease.

Happy Friday to All!!! Been thrown back into the swing of things and haven't been able to do much posting. My bad.


----------



## Jack Mac

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Waiting on pictures to upload to wife's computer, then I'll get copies of them to post here. I accidentally pulled a small place loose by scratching my nose, but otherwise it turned out well. She also did another session of airbrush painting, and she's getting a lot better by leaps and bounds.


Nice work on the prosthetic piece. By the way, it's nice of you to offer your face as a blank canvas for your wife to practice her airbrushing. I'm sure she appreciates it.


----------



## Lunatic

EWWWWW WEEEEE! Too many raw onions on my sandwich today. Oh well, it'll keep the boss away.


----------



## Jack Mac

Lunatic said:


> EWWWWW WEEEEE! Too many raw onions on my sandwich today. Oh well, it'll keep the boss away.


*LOL!*  I like your style, that's the way to turn a negative into a positive.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's quiet here....too quiet.........


----------



## Lord Homicide

*BeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEELCH!* Sorry to disturb the peace.


----------



## Copchick

Glad to see you back bud.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Aww thanks T. Good to be back - charming as ever.


----------



## scareme

Bone Dancer said:


> Freezing rain, thats just great


It's 65 here, and I have all the windows open. You and Frank need to plan a trip south. I'll put you both up. But you'd better hurry. A cold front is suppose to be moving in tonight.

Oklahoma-high of 67 today. Somewhere in turkey-high of 38 today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think it's supposed to hit 70 this weekend in our area. Just warm enough for just long enough to trick the plants into thinking spring is here.


----------



## Copchick

It was creepy driving home this afternoon. We still have a decent amount of snow on the ground and it warmed up to the mid 50's. There was fog rising up from the snow patches and in the valleys and low lying areas. Big patches of fog! I kept thinking of "The Mist". I think we're supposed to get into the mid 60's this weekend. Yay!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Finally back in business! Yay!

*looks at all the threads* I'm scared to look.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, DA!

It's raining here as the sun goes down. That always makes the drive home more interesting


----------



## scareme

Copchick said:


> It was creepy driving home this afternoon. We still have a decent amount of snow on the ground and it warmed up to the mid 50's. There was fog rising up from the snow patches and in the valleys and low lying areas. Big patches of fog! I kept thinking of "The Mist". I think we're supposed to get into the mid 60's this weekend. Yay!


What a cowinkydink. The Mist is on SYFY right now!



Dark Angel 27 said:


> Finally back in business! Yay!
> 
> *looks at all the threads* I'm scared to look.


Good to see you back. I was just wondering when you'd be back.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Pumpkin5

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Finally back in business! Yay!
> 
> *looks at all the threads* I'm scared to look.


:jol:Welcome back DA! It just isn't the same here when you are absent.


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## Zurgh

Is it too much to ask that the kids & wife pick up after them selves? Perhaps I'll dress up as a French Maid... and that would motivate them to clean up... maybe...


----------



## Hairazor

Hey Zurgh, post pics of that!


----------



## Zurgh

I think it would be more horrifying than this...


----------



## trishaanne

We said no more Halloween parties until we were ready to move out of state and then it would be one, final Halloween/good-bye party. Well, looks like this November will be it...already starting on the plans now. One of these times it really will be the last and maybe one of them will turn out the way I want it to, with all the little details I had planned actually working!


----------



## Hairazor

[/QUOTE]

Are you sure these "maids" are French?


----------



## dead hawk

Just finished watching the tremor series, I might want to build a few props for my haunt of the graboids and shreikers


----------



## Spooky1

BmoreRavens by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

dead hawk said:


> Just finished watching the tremor series, I might want to build a few props for my haunt of the graboids and shreikers


"Tremors" is one of our favorite cheesy B movies. We're not fans of the sequels, but the original is classic in a very B movie way


----------



## Pumpkin5

Hairazor said:


>


Are you sure these "maids" are French?[/QUOTE]

:jolamn...they sure have long lashes..............


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> Good to see you back. I was just wondering when you'd be back.


I wasn't sure when that would happen. Sis let the bill go too long without payment. I'm shuddering to think of how much my mom had to pay to get it back on...my brother and I gave our ammount....but then we had trouble from Time Warner and we had a bunch of hoops to jump through...its funny how quick they were to take payment and then really slow on turning our service back on. we had to install everything ourselves. *sigh*


----------



## scareme

Pumpkin5 said:


> Are you sure these "maids" are French?


:jolamn...they sure have long lashes..............[/QUOTE]

Damn, P5,their eyelashes were the last things I was looking at. 



Dark Angel 27 said:


> I wasn't sure when that would happen. Sis let the bill go too long without payment. I'm shuddering to think of how much my mom had to pay to get it back on...my brother and I gave our ammount....but then we had trouble from Time Warner and we had a bunch of hoops to jump through...its funny how quick they were to take payment and then really slow on turning our service back on. we had to install everything ourselves. *sigh*


Next time you'll have to try and make it to the libary. That was just too long. I was beginning to worry. When I stayed with my Mom, I had to pay to have them come out and install it. I just couldn't figure it out.


----------



## debbie5

Funny how things work out. A guy I went to middle & high school with made an inadvertently hurtful remark years ago at a class reunion, basically saying he was surprised I sold out and decided to get married & be a mom in our hometown instead of going into showbiz. He was a successful professor at a prestigious college at the time. I just stumbled upon an essay of his where he talks about the past 30 years (he's a writer,too). In those years, he had *profound* troubles in life with depression and substance abuse, wrestling with demons of self-worth and why he never was able to connect with anyone and his despair at never having married or had a family. 
Funny how now knowing *his* perspective has lifted the burden of his stinging criticism that has haunted me for over 15 years.... while he was fighting to become a nationally known speaker, I was "selling out" and easing into family life. I've often thought of his criticism of me, as I wondered the same thing myself at times. I guess his career as a renowned professor, which I thought would be fabulous and energizing, was no shiny penny. His life (which I thought was great) isn't, and my life (which he thinks should suck) doesn't. Life is weird.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

LOL. Okay. I will. But in my defense I didn't get back from MI till the 2nd. It took me a while to chill out. And I had to wait till I could get a bus pass...and then low and behold. VIA (our bus system) took out one of the major routes that everyone uses and put in their new 'exciting' primo bus that you usually have to walk 2 city blocks from anywhere to get to. So it took me a while to figure out how the hell I get to the library. needless to say, it's been a busy week. And don't even get me started on the way I got screwed by the pet boarders I left my dog with while I was gone.

They screwed me over a few times...CRAPPYEST GHETTO BUSINESS EVER! I paid good money to get his shots and i get him back with a cold and fleas everywhere....and it broke my heart when he started cowering in my presence. I have no freaking idea what those idiots did to him. But he wasn't the same for several days. I would have been better off paying the 300 to the guys at my birth mom's apartment to keep him there two whole weeks. It's about the same amount I ended up paying to the boarders plus the amount I'll have to pay to the vet if he doesn't shake off whatever's wrong with him. UGH.

Sorry for the rant...I'll just go sleep off my frustrations!


----------



## debbie5

And I just heard my teenager fall out of bed...LOL.


----------



## Copchick

Deb - Glad to hear that your realization of his sad life has made yours seem not so bad. I've always believed in karma. His remark was hurtful, I hope you can now hold your head up high.

Welcome back, DA!


----------



## debbie5

Oh DA, thats awful. Will they at least pay for the flea dip?


----------



## scareme

debbie, he was probably feeling crapy about his life, and wanted to bring you down to his level. I think what ever we decide in life, we always wonder what our lives would be like if our decision had gone the other way. Looking at your life, with your family, I think you made the right choice.
DA, how was your visit in MI? Funny how we always look forward to trips. But at the end of the trip, you can't wait to get back home. I guess being away makes us appreciate our homes, or at least our own beds.
I jinxed myself by bragging yesterday. I woke up to sleet beating on the windows. Of course I put off all my errand running until today. I must like a challange. Later today my son is suppose to be coming by. We plan on a fire in the fireplace, and an old black and white movie. I'd better get my errands done.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

It was pretty good...that is until my sister and her family showed up. Then things started going south. You know how it is when the rest of the family shows up. Drama everywhere and uncles who don't have filters. Or rather, one uncle. Lets just say he's an old fashioned cowboy who sees everything in black and white...and lets just say that after all this time, he found out that my sister and I have ink. He came in like one or two days after my brother (fresh from boot camp) got his first tatt. He started lecturing him about what an aweful desicion to get inked in the first place was. (those with tatts will understand) Then my sister and I came to my brother's defense. I got the worst of it...still can't get that stupid statment out of my head. But at this point, i could care less what he thinks. 

It was alot of fun however to see my brother. He came with my mom to the airport to get me. I wasn't expecting to see him in his camo. Didn't recognize him at first. But then when he called my name, i had one of those old fashioned moments where you're over joyed to see him. 

Other then the drama, it was a good visit. Had a good new years eve and we shot off fireworks and stuff. The trip home could have been better (I was sitting int he back seat with about an inch of room on either side.) 

You're right too. It's good to be home. I think I may wait a little bit before I go anywhere again. LOL


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Deb: nope. I never want to see that place ever again. Lucky for me, I know where I can take him. 12 bucks for a flea dip and grooming.


----------



## Hairazor

Learning to Halloween curbie shop at a young age?


----------



## dead hawk

i have down graded a bit for halloween i bought tea lights which i am going to use for a gate that I am going to build to enter my wonderful cemetery


----------



## Hairazor

You always come up with interesting ideas dead hawk!


----------



## dead hawk

thanks hairazor, recently i found my old boat i was working on just a model and i decided to finish it


----------



## Bone Dancer

Loving this January thaw, but it's coming to an end Sunday. It's 49 right now an the snow is melting fast.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm looking at my dog lying here in our family room sleeping in the sunlight beaming through the back windows and I'm thinking how simple a dog's life is


----------



## Zurgh

Welcome back, DA! Sorry things didn't go as well as expected. If you lived nearby, I could recommend a great animal boarding facility.

deb, success doesn't always bring happiness and vise versa.

I've vacuumed & dusted... Wow, what a fun weekend so far... anyone got a maid costume they could loan me, dress pattern, or know where I could get one real cheep?:googly:


----------



## dead hawk

Done with the daily choirs that i complete every few months or so :3 changed lightbulbs fixing a cabnet with some silicone and cleaning the chandelier


----------



## Headless

Funny how the grass always looks greener. That whole "walk a mile in my shoes" is so true. You think you know people but you really don't unless you live with them and even that sometimes doesn't work out! Deb I think we all sometimes look at our lives and wonder what if... but at the end of the day you are where you are supposed to be at that particular time of your life.

So sorry DA - not all boarding kennels are the same for sure. There are those who love the animals and those who love the money..... Hoping your pal is back to normal soon.



RoxyBlue said:


> I'm looking at my dog lying here in our family room sleeping in the sunlight beaming through the back windows and I'm thinking how simple a dog's life is


Doggies sure do like that sunshine.

We have had such a cool (read cold) weekend - nothing exciting just a lot of dog bathing happening before the heat next week. Another heatwave expected. Thankfully we are well south of all the current fires but living as we do surrounded by Native Forests we are ever concerned about the possibility of fires during the summer.


----------



## scareme

After my son left I fell to sleep in the rocker/recliner. Sometime durning my nap, the cat jumped up on my lap, as she always does, and we slept together. When I woke up I stood up and shook the blanket out before folding it. Out dropped several good sized chunks of bird, and lots of feathers. Eww! And I slept with that. First I cleaned the room, then a long hot shower.

I think about you Headless when I see the stories of how they can see the smoke from the fires in space. Glad to hear you're south of that.


----------



## Spooky1

Overtime! Let's go Ravens!


----------



## Evil Queen

Yay Niners!!!


----------



## Headless

LOL Bio - really he was just trying to soften up the skin before going in for the kill...... 

ANY breed of dog can be aggressive and dangerous with the wrong upbringing. Coming from many years of breeding and showing dogs I find that whole breed association thing really annoying. YES some breeds can do more damage if they do attack based on sheer size/strength, but I remember being bitten by a friend's Pekingese once and I can tell you it did some serious damage to my hand (grabbed me on the webbing of my hand between the thumb and forefinger). It would not let go even when I lifted it up and the bite was really nasty.

Trying to picture this years haunt in my mind but it (the mind) kept wandering to other things today. Hopefully I will be more successful this year by comparison to last year's very late inability to come to a decision about what to create!


----------



## Goblin

Geez, what is going on with Walmart? This makes the second week I've went there and there were 
no shopping carts inside! Everyone was having to walk back out in the parking lot to get a cart! Is 
this some new policy or is someone just not doing their job?


----------



## Zurgh

scareme, your cat loves you, and brought you a gift! Sure, it wasn't flowers, candy, jewelry, cash, or other such loot... but the kitty shared it's kill with you... that is a high honor for cats. 

I agree with Headless. 

Goblin, it's a conspiracy... find the Dark Yeti in the cave, past the Village of the Dammed, to the north in the Mountains of Moist Moles. He will tell you more... for a price... bring him 3 cheese burgers w/extra onions, hold the tomato, and he will answer all of your questions on the subject... 

Got lots done today... Most of the cleaning is done... wired power to my daughters computer stations... Loaded a bunch of software onto my new computer... worked on some graphics for the business (found out a supposedly trustworthy graphic designer was ripping off licensed images, also got my money back)... unclogged the main sewer line... yet I have no sense of accomplishment, and I took enough sleep meds to knock out a horse but insomnia is proving stronger...

Looks like I need to find something quiet to do... perhaps I'll take up alchemy... :googly:


----------



## WendyLou

I want to go see the house in the woods today, nothing like a mile treck over the creek twice in a foot of sloppy slushy snow but the pictures will be worth it. I still havent figured out why the body cast is in there but I'm thinking this house would make a great setting for a horror movie.


----------



## Copchick

Oh my God, BioHC! That video was adorable! Hope your convicts don't have access to youtube to see how their CO REALLY is! 

I agree, it's all in the upbringing in dogs, not necessarily the breed itself. I've come across some gentle, loving pitbulls and some nasty evil shih tzu's. I think Spike is going to be the former! 

Goblin - Anytime I have issues with Walmart, I speak with a manager. If they don't know what's going on, they can't provide a solution. 

Scareme - That is hysterical! I can picture you doing the heebie jeebie dance trying to see if you have any stuck to you. Zurgh is right, it's an honor to receive a gift from a cat. Have you seen the video of Simon's Cat where the cat kills the fly and gives it to a sleeping Simon? Check it out, I'm sure you'll get a flashback!

It's going into the high 60's today, although it's supposed to rain, I am going to open some windows and get some fresh air. The cats will sit on the window sills and I think I may get started in cleaning out the basement. Maybe, maybe not, maybe I'll just enjoy the day.


----------



## Zurgh

5:30 am... below freezing... doing laundry... and research... I'm so giving the sandman a piece of my mind tonight...


----------



## Lord Homicide

Goblin said:


>


I wonder if that receipt has a "medical excise tax" line on it - like my friend's reciept from Cabelas?


----------



## scareme

Zurgh said:


> 5:30 am... below freezing... doing laundry... and research... I'm so giving the sandman a piece of my mind tonight...


Don't give him too much, you wouldn't want to run out.

Bio, your baby is a doll. I agree with everyone any dog can bite. Working in the hospital, the worst attacks came from family dogs. You just never know what kind of day they are having.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Having seen many of those People of Walmart pictures, perhaps the management has wisely decided to help them on the road to fitness by making them actually do a little walking to get their carts.

Bio, I love that video. Tough guy, tough breed, both totally adorable


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Got 4 more prosthetic appliances in the mail yesterday. We're probably going to attempt to apply one of them Tuesday night. First I want to fill the hollow parts of it and do a little detail work with the airbrush. I'd also like to get a small bottle of liquid latex before we try it, so we can blend the edges better.


----------



## debbie5

I just wrote a new ad for Garnier: "BB Cream! Makes even old old chick's skin look and feel AMAZING!"


----------



## Zurgh

scareme said:


> Don't give him too much, you wouldn't want to run out.


Too true, I should save the last 3 brain cells for more important things...

Damned Mr. Sandman... he waylaid me this morning... well, it looks like my schedule is going to be screwed up for the next couple of days... Guess I found time to work on the maid and other costumes, and make big ol' country breakfasts for the kids...

deb, think that cream could work for me? No, not to fix my ugly mug, but to fix the area around my eyes... they are looking a bit like a stoned toads eyes...:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Driving at night in dense fog is not my idea of a good time....


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

LOL Deb I can't see why that wouldn't sell heaps! You should suggest it!

Temps are warming up here again. We are expecting a high of 39 on Thursday (102.2F).

Booking in some Annual Leave time today. I'm hoping to arrange a bit of vacation time for the other half's birthday in March. Just an extended weekend trailer trip to the coast with the doggies. I'm just wondering how much packing I can get done WITHOUT drawing attention to the fact that I'm packing. I'm not going to tell him I'm taking the time off until I absolutely have to. Coast is only an hour away from us so we don't have to go far. I just thought a change of scenery without spending a fortune would be a nice surprise for four days.


----------



## Copchick

^ Sounds like a nice trip! It's nice just to get away and look at different scenery.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolo you ever get up and think, "Ugh! Monday!" And then a song comes on the radio, one that you nearly forgot about, and then everything flips for you? It feels like it is going to be a great day!


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ no. How many times have you woke up on Monday and sang Manic Monday in the shower or to work?

Susanna Hoffs was and still is hot


----------



## Hairazor

I'm more of the "Oh How I Hate to get Up in the Morning" song person!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Took the day off from work today and will now have a fighting chance of actually catching up with the laundry. I changed the oil in my car this morning, put in a new air filter, and topped up the windshield washer fluid. Now if I can just finish a piece of music I'm writing for a video, I'll feel as if I've put in a good day's "work"


----------



## Bone Dancer

Temp 23, wind chill 16, hard to believe it was in the 50's Saturday.
A good day to stay indoors. Maybe bake some cookies.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Hot yesterday, cold today. The weather has officially gone insane.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^Nope, its just bipolar.


----------



## Zurgh

I'm officially weird! 

I'm also getting really sick & tired of layoffs... don't worry about me, I needed some extra time to get the business up and running. May even change professions, but construction has lost most of its charm for me, anyways. I'd rather work for minimum wage doing something fun with cool people, than grind myself down working with idiots and power tripping asshats for good money.

Hmmm, Zurgh... happy sword wielding customer service representative and V.P. of my own company (my wife is president) sounds better to me than Zurgh... unhappy journeyman electrician and soil relocation technician (with repetitive layoffs)...

That is all, party peeps! Now lets get out there, party on, and stay zesty!!! And have a drink for me, as I would like one, but I ain't going back to drunkie land any time soon... like this lifetime, I hope...:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Driving at night in dense fog is not my idea of a good time....


We had fog since Saturday because of the temps. I was very careful on Saturday night because I was driving home at 11:30 p.m. that night. Could hardly see a block away.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Zurgh said:


> I'm officially weird!


:jol:No you are NOT weird....we just live in weird times....sometimes....it leaks in......


----------



## Hairazor

Zurgh, I work for myself, I don't make big bucks but I sure enjoy it more!! And weird on!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Zurgh said:


> I'm officially weird!


Isn't that like saying the sun is hot? lol


----------



## debbie5

(proudly waving my unemployed-&-a-freak flag)


----------



## Bone Dancer

Just went out to get the five gallon water jug in the van. Almost frozen solid an so I'm I. It's a bit sharp out there.


----------



## the bloody chef

Dark Angel 27 said:


> ^Nope, its just bipolar.


 The Earth, our dear Mother, has 2 poles. So if Mom is bipolar, how are we supposed to be any different?!?!? All I know, is that it's January and it's in the high 40's....there is no snow....no frozen lakes....and it's been so foggy for 2 days that _everything _is soaking wet...WTF! We've been having August in May, May in November, January in April and blizzards on freakin' Halloween!!! She ain't just bipolar- she's a total paranoid schizophrenic with multi-personality disorder that drank a whole lot of Captain Morgan and forgot to take her meds!!!


----------



## Zurgh

the bloody chef said:


> ...a total paranoid schizophrenic with multi-personality disorder that drank a whole lot of Captain Morgan and forgot to take her meds!!!


That sounds a lot like me... but I'm a bit delusional, at times, too... :googly:


----------



## debbie5

I forgot how enchanting brand new Play Dough is. SO soft...and that smell....heavenly.

(squish squish squish)


----------



## N. Fantom

So I watched "Silence of the Lambs" for the first time and now I can't get that song Goodbye Horses out of my head.


----------



## Lord Homicide

N. Fantom said:


> So I watched "Silence of the Lambs" for the first time and now I can't get that song Goodbye Horses out of my head.


Now watch the spoof - silence of the hams


----------



## Copchick

the bloody chef said:


> We've been having August in May, May in November, January in April and blizzards on freakin' Halloween!!! She ain't just bipolar- she's a total paranoid schizophrenic with multi-personality disorder that drank a whole lot of Captain Morgan and forgot to take her meds!!!


She owes us big time! Screwed a big bunch of us this past year for H'ween with a hurricane and the year before I had rain all day. Let's see if we can commit her, get the psychiatric help Mother Nature needs, make sure she takes her meds, and make sure she attends AA meetings!


----------



## Goblin

My sister Carolyn has her breast surgury today at 9:45 am. She used to work
in a nursing home and has been helping take care of my sister Barbara since
she got out of the hospital. Barbara went to the doctor today, but all he told
her was come back in two weeks. Apparently she must be doing okay.

Been pouring rain all day today and is supposed to continue tomorrow.


----------



## Pumpkin5

N. Fantom said:


> So I watched "Silence of the Lambs" for the first time and now I can't get that song Goodbye Horses out of my head.


:jol:For the first time??? Gosh, I have seen that movie maybe 15 times....Anthony Hopkins is fantastic in it! Fava beans anyone?

Goblin-I hope your sister does well through the surgery, my thoughts and prayers are with you...gosh...you should get a frequent flyer pass to the hospital as much time as you have been there lately. (I know you probably loathe hospitals as much as I do....you are a good brother...)


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 15 is National Hat Day. Spooky1 celebrates this every day because he is a hat-wearing kind of guy. It's such a trademark for him that he's found he can go unrecognized at places he frequents simply by removing his hat.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

What is up with teenage boys these days? My 16 year old nephew goes from girlfriend to girlfriend....and each time he talks about how she's so amazing...and the best girlfriend in the world...and how he wants to stay with her forever...with each girlfriend. I'm getting such a whiplash from him! Sheesh! LOL


----------



## Copchick

DA - I think the key words are "teenage boys". Nuff said.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And not just teenagers - I knew a guy when I was in college who would fall in love with a new girl about every two weeks. Really nice guy with the attention span of a gnat


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

RoxyBlue said:


> And not just teenagers - I knew a guy when I was in college who would fall in love with a new girl about every two weeks. Really nice guy with the attention span of a gnat


You know my brother in law?


----------



## Headless

And not just boys either. I was friends with a woman who had lots of relationships with men. She confided in me once that (and I quote) the thrill was in the chase but once she got them she lost interest. I lost interest in her as a friend when she reconciled with her ex boyfriend just a couple of weeks before she was due to come down and visit us for a week. When she returned home she split up with him. It was quite obvious to us all that the only reason she reconciled with him in the first place was so he would look after their 2 year old daughter. Couple this with the admission while she was here that he had physically abused her during their relationship and she ended up going to court for a restraining order - who leaves their baby with a man like that???? 

Awake at 4:00 am thanks to one of the dogs who decided he was going to whine and bark until 2:30..... then I couldn't get back to sleep - rotten dog on the other hand is snoring away restfully. I keep feeling like I should sit by his pen and annoy the crap out of him for a while.


----------



## debbie5

I'd like to date one man after another in rapid succession. I wonder if my hubby would mind. 

And Roxy: we members of the Spooky1 Fan Club would recognize The Man with or sans chapeau.


----------



## RoxyBlue

True - the shark pants are kind of a dead giveaway


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I am currently engaged in a bidding war for a 6 airbrush set with stand that sat at $.99 for three days, and has started jumping a few bucks each minutes since 10:00am. I think it's the same guy who has out bid me twice on one of these so far. I have to go to work, but my wife has offered to continue the bidding war until I get home. The auction is supposed to end at 10:30pm tonight (ten minutes after I get home) I think I am going to wait until the last 10 seconds and throw down a much higher bid. I WILL win this one.


----------



## Pumpkin5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I think I am going to wait until the last 10 seconds and throw down a much higher bid. I WILL win this one.


:jol:I love sniping the auctions at the last minute!
Hope you win Bio.


----------



## debbie5

Bio- there are free websites that you can use to get the final, highest bid. You tell them what your max bid is & they submit whatever is close to it it with microseconds to go. Naturally, I can't remember the name of the website....


----------



## Zurgh

Yesterday afternoon, my wife felt oogy & spacey in the head & had an upset tummy...I got to feeling the same last night & ended up sleeping for 13 hours... kind of felt like I was going to die, kind of bad... and now, still feel kind of craptacular, but better. Strange...

An old friend had to be put down today... the mighty Black Walnut in my yard... it was becoming more mistletoe than leaf, wasn't producing many nuts, and was getting sicker every year. I can hear the screams of the chainsaws outside & soon the stump grinder will eliminate the last visual traces of my buddy. Better the tree than the house. Guess the up side is more room for the graveyard this year...

I'm starting to sound too normal... must be a combo of stress & lack of daily structure... quick, someone send me some odd, fun energys, I'm going bland!!!:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

Oddness coming your way Z.:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Zurgh said:


> I'm starting to sound too normal... must be a combo of stress & lack of daily structure... quick, someone send me some odd, fun energys, I'm going bland!!!:googly:


I think you are ok. Being off balance with daily routine can make you question yourself. You have a steady flow of oddness that you have been using, however, I know you have some stored up that you haven't even tapped into yet. Be one with your oddness.


----------



## RoxyBlue

When it comes to Odd, there can only be one - The Mighty Zurghster, Zen Master of Oddness


----------



## Zurgh

Thanks, gals! 
I can feel the odd energy in weird waves, untapped depths of strange potential, unlimited ultimate unusual u-words just on the other side... just within reach! To the showers to wash off this taint of normalcy, then to get pizza for the pizza salad! Then, to speak with a man about a Tardis. Watch out, garden gnomes and Oatmen! Zurghmeister is back... or something like that... Defrost the yams!:googly:


----------



## scareme

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I am currently engaged in a bidding war for a 6 airbrush set with stand that sat at $.99 for three days, and has started jumping a few bucks each minutes since 10:00am. I think it's the same guy who has out bid me twice on one of these so far. I have to go to work, but my wife has offered to continue the bidding war until I get home. The auction is supposed to end at 10:30pm tonight (ten minutes after I get home) I think I am going to wait until the last 10 seconds and throw down a much higher bid. I WILL win this one.


good luck on the bidding. Let us know how it goes.



Zurgh said:


> Yesterday afternoon, my wife felt oogy & spacey in the head & had an upset tummy...I got to feeling the same last night & ended up sleeping for 13 hours... kind of felt like I was going to die, kind of bad... and now, still feel kind of craptacular, but better. Strange...
> 
> An old friend had to be put down today... the mighty Black Walnut in my yard... it was becoming more mistletoe than leaf, wasn't producing many nuts, and was getting sicker every year. I can hear the screams of the chainsaws outside & soon the stump grinder will eliminate the last visual traces of my buddy. Better the tree than the house. Guess the up side is more room for the graveyard this year...
> 
> I'm starting to sound too normal... must be a combo of stress & lack of daily structure... quick, someone send me some odd, fun energys, I'm going bland!!!:googly:


Hope you're feeling better. There is a lot of crap going around. Did you get anything for your walnut tree? When they cut down my Mom's walnut, she got $1,000 for it. As far as being too normal, you're not using up those last three brain calls are you? That might turn you into Ward Cleaver. Too spooky tho think about.


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> When it comes to Odd, there can only be one - The Mighty Zurghster, Zen Master of Oddness


:jol:I concur, Zurgh is lord and master of so many domains....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Step away from the wine glass.....


----------



## Zurgh

Feeling better, but not great, scareme. It cost some serious $$$ to remove the tree. Got some cool large burls and a couple large slices for table tops. I'll have to get some pics tomorrow. A bunch of queen wasps were under-wintering in the bark, too. 
Ward Cleaver... now that would be creepy...

Don't fight, girls! I have plenty of imaginary, mangy, flee bitten, rabid polecats for everyone!:googly:


----------



## Draik41895

Guys, I wanna go to college


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I won the auction at the last minute by doubling the bid from $30.00 to $60.00. I got the airbrushes for $46.00. Should be here by Tuesday.


----------



## MommaMoose

Congrats Bio!!
Seriously not liking the weather right now. Been raining here for nearly a week and up until yesterday we had flash flood warnings all over the place. Even let school out early because of flooding in some areas then yesterday the temp started dropping. Now it is 30 degrees outside and all of our vehicles have ice shells over them. Oh and no school for any of the surrounding counties. And here I was going to go watch my hockey team practice tomorrow. If I had skates I could probably skate to the arena.


----------



## Copchick

We got some serious ice/rain mixture and have about an inch of slush on the car and roads. Yuck. Glad I called off, not feeling so hot.


----------



## Goblin

My sister's surgury went okay. They kept her overnight and if all goes okay she'll get to go
home tomorrow. They will start chemo in a month.

It's pouring rain here for the second day!


----------



## scareme

Yea for winning the auction Bio. Before you know it you and your wife will be going pro. I don't think you've taken a day off since Halloween, with your prop building and air brush work.
You guys be careful with that ice out there. Drive safe.
Hugs for your sister Gobby. It's a long process to go through.
I heard from my husband. They've been confined to base since they've arrived. Someone vandalised a mosque over there, and they have protesters and rioters at the gates. I don't get it. People are killed, and some are sucide bomers, and they just take it as a fact of life. But burn a book or mess with a building, and they go crazy. And don't even dare draw cartoons. Strange world.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay on your win Bio, now put it to good use!

Goblin, glad to hear something is going well for your sister!

Scareme, my prayers are always with our troops where ever they are!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stay safe, Scareme's sweet baboo

We're just about through the process of switching over the corporate email system. Not too many glitches along the way, but enough to raise the IT guy's blood pressure a bit With computers in house ranging from Windows XP to Vista to Windows 8, each update is an adventure.


----------



## Death's Door

scareme said:


> I heard from my husband. They've been confined to base since they've arrived. Someone vandalised a mosque over there, and they have protesters and rioters at the gates. I don't get it. People are killed, and some are sucide bomers, and they just take it as a fact of life. But burn a book or mess with a building, and they go crazy. And don't even dare draw cartoons. Strange world.


I never got that logic either. Even when something happens here in the states and they get wind of it, they go nuts.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Goblin - glad to hear about your sister. She has been a trooper.

Congrats on the bid Bio. Can't wait to see what you can congure up with the new toys.

Just a story I need to tell - I lost contact with an ex cousin through marriage about ten years ago. Her hubby and she were going through nasty marriage problems which ended in divorce. From an outsider's view they were both to blame for their demise. 

During that time she was hanging with the wrong kind of people and being easily influenced (partying hard and drugs). I distanced myself from her. I did not want to get caught up in this because (1) I started a new job and was getting licensed and bonded in all fifty states (2) didn't want to be in the wrong place at the wrong time and (3) had common sense. 

I always had a pang of guilt because I never got to explain the reason why I 
broke it off. I didn't want her to think I was picking sides - I know it probably looked like that because her ex was over our house alot due to hunting or just stopping by to see my hubby. Even when I would send her a Christmas card, it would come back "Return to Sender" because she moved around alot (she eventually moved to Minnesota). This happened a couple times and I just stopped sending them. Well, I have carried this guilt for a long time and last night I found out that she died of her second bought of breast cancer on my birthday last year. Talk about life being short and not waiting to tell someone how you feel. Feeling kinda crappy today.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Yep, I think it's official. My dog has kennel cough. Called the vet and the only advice they can give me is to come see them...can't do that for two more weeks. So I'm seeking a second opinion...any of you other pet parents have advice for me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

This site has useful information on kennel cough:

http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/kennel-cough-in-dogs

There is a vaccination for kennel cough that should be routinely given to dogs if they're seeing a vet regularly, and a good boarding kennel usually requires evidence of the vaccination when you board a dog. It's for Bordetella, which is the most common bacterial cause of kennel cough.

Kennel cough is highly contagious, so you must keep your dog away from other dogs until recovery is complete, which can take three to six weeks. There is also a danger of the dog developing pneumonia, so don't wait too long to get him to your vet. And if he hasn't been vaccinated, get that done, too.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

that's the thing about it. I did take him to get his vacs before I boarded him. That's what's got me so confused. he got his shot 4 days before my sister brought him in. And except for his time in the yard, he never meets up with the other two dogs. 

I'm also really kicking myself in the butt for not spending the extra money to take him to a well known boarding place that I knew and trusted. My one stupid mistake is gonna cost me big time. Really should have just paid the 3 hundred to my mom's apartment. Tried to save money and I'm gonna have to pay that much anyway. *sigh*


----------



## Copchick

DW - I'm sorry you didn't get a chance to clear things up with your cousin before she passed away. Perhaps you may find peace in praying for her. Or offer up your thoughts of how your conversation would have went with her had you had the opportunity. Don't beat yourself up, there were things she was doing that you couldn't have any association with whatsoever. She probably knew that.


----------



## Spooky1

Day two of an infected network at work. Hope it's cleared up by tomorrow. Couldn't use our computers at work all day, so very little got done. Why do people click on email links they get without thinking?


----------



## Zurgh

Evil Ward Cleaver 








Loves you...:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hehehe! That's freaking hilarious!


----------



## scareme

Gee Wally, Dad's flashing his lazer eyes again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:googly:


----------



## Draik41895

Did I show you guys this one before? I'm not sure... 








I should really just make a thread for these and update it all the time. I should be doing about five people for one shoot this weekend.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

That looks pretty awesome, Draik! A thread for your make ups is a good idea.

I'm watching a movie I haven't seen in probably 20 years. Karate Kid II with Ralph Macchio. Not a horror or SFX movie, but still carries a good plot and moral message. We all need someone like Mr. Miyagi to teach us how to be tolerant of people in this world.


----------



## Goblin

Well, the results of my bloodwork came back today. My blood sugar
is a little high and the doctor wants to put on a prescription that
will take care of it. Hope it's not Actos again. I had to give it up the
last time cause it kept tearing up my stomach. I've also heard that
it's been known to cause bladder cancer. Have to call him tomorrow 
and find out.

They're calling for a winter weather advisory Friday.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

There are giant flakes of dandruff falling from the sky...

It might be snow, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Headless

DW - that is sad. Thinking of you.

DA - having had dogs for many years I can honestly say kennel cough vaccinations aren't worth the paper the certificate is printed on. I know of so many people who had dogs vaccinated that ended up with kennel cough and despite the boarding facilities requiring proof of vaccination, it is often the place that boarders pick up the virus. It is highly contagious so my advice would be to keep your dog confined as much as possible. Hope it goes well.

Continuing to send healing thoughts your sister's way Goblin - and to you as well.

Draik - that is absolutely bloody awesome! You legend! 

OMG it was so hot here today. Peaked at 106F and here it is after 10.00pm and it's still over 82 degrees.

Had a catchup with a lovely new lady at work this evening for a wine and some wonderful conversation. Always good for the soul. Just another half day of work and its the weekend for me. Looking forward to the weather cooling down that's for sure.


----------



## GothicCandle

I want one


----------



## Copchick

BioHC - I'm hearing the south is getting some weird weather. Be careful on the roads!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Copchick, I think the guy you work with that drove into the cemetery also caused the huge backup on Route 70 during rush hour yesterday afternoon. A police cruiser slid off the road and hit a tree. Traffic was backed up for miles.


----------



## Hairazor

Draik, your work is genuinely inspired!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Little Old Warm-A$$ North Carolina may see some snow today....of course the weather-guessers are not committing to anything....but I am hoping and praying for some white, fluffy stuff...It's been two years!!! I WANT SNOW! I will for sure post some pictures if we get any....I am so excited!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I don't have many thoughts this morning, cause it's too early. The major one at the moment is that it's time to go back to basics...that's right my creepy brethren. I'm going back to a cemetery theme for my haunt this year...with a few creatures mixed in.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cemetery themes rule! But perhaps I'm biased:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Not at all Roxy! You have one of the best around!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why thank you, DA!

I have a zombie snowflake in my office window. I hope it scares away any snow that's thinking of falling here.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Here's one for Goblin... Gob, do you have this coat yet?


----------



## Death's Door

Draik - great work on the makeup. You definitely have a gift

Goblin - Please take care of yourself.

DA - sorry to hear about your pooch. I hope he gets better soon. Three words - Chicken Noodle soup. I remember when our beagles, Max and Jakey had colds and coughs - the hubby would heat up chicken noodle soup and give it to them with their kibbles. I would always joke with him for doing this but it worked. Just brought back a good memory.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

DA: You can treat kennel cough with cooked rice and chicken broth mixed in with regular hard food. Sorry it took me so long to reply, but I had to ask a rescue friend of mine for a DIY way to treat it, then wait for her to reply. It won't completely cure kennel cough, but it will help until you can get the poor pooch to the vet.
**EDIT** 
Oops, looks like Da Weiner beat me to it.

Apparently, "SNOW" means "Alabamians can no longer drive" I've heard three wrecks this morning. By wrecks, I mean dumb people running off in a ditch.I'm thinking about spending my night driving around with a tow chain and my truck in 4WD mode. I believe I could pay this house off tomorrow, if I can find an area that is populous enough, just pulling people out of the ditch when they run off the road.$20 each, lol.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hmmmm, drawing a blank ..... no thoughts here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

.......I thought you said "basted" .......if you didn't, it sounds better.


RoxyBlue said:


> Cemetery themes rule! But perhaps I'm biased:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Neighbor's idiot son just ran his souped up little Honda civic into a ditch, trying to burn out on the snow. I must apologize because I'm laughing like a crack head with a winning lottery ticket.


----------



## Zurgh

Stupid should hurt, this pain becomes a lesson, enough lessons become wisdom... or a corpse. 
I'm admittedly stupid, with a genius level IQ... Best to consider me the neon, tie dyed, plaid sheep of this black sheep family... or a very confused oyster...



Pumpkin5 said:


> ...of course the weather-guessers are not committing to anything....but I am hoping and praying for some white, fluffy stuff...


Bypass the weather-all-a-guess-t and go to the store, they have bags of white fluffy stuff marked as "cotton balls"... but perhaps that is not what you are looking for...

What's left of the tree ▼... 









And it's former location ▼...








▲ Look its snow! OK, it's just frost... who keeps leaving the weasel pen open? Woah, hey now!...:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Neighbor's idiot son just ran his souped up little Honda civic into a ditch, trying to burn out on the snow. I must apologize because I'm laughing like a crack head with a winning lottery ticket.


Not that I am wishing anybody harm, but it is fun to watch those folks on the news trying to drive. They seem to think speed is the key to driving on ice and snow.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hey Zurgh, sorry you lost the tee but seeing all those remnants of the tree trunk gives me loads of ideas....


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Neighbor's idiot son just ran his souped up little Honda civic into a ditch, trying to burn out on the snow. I must apologize because I'm laughing like a crack head with a winning lottery ticket.


Rice rockets are lame, really uncool and a total waste of money to soup up... Take the wasted cash and buy a real sports car...

So kids... don't get one. They don't help you get chicks, they only show them you're financially irresponsible.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Copchick said:


> BioHC - I'm hearing the south is getting some weird weather. Be careful on the roads!


You aint kidding! Just went out to get some supplies and price some haunt stuff and it felt like a normal autumn day. It was in the 60's at least...and there i was, no jacket in January!


Da Weiner said:


> DA - sorry to hear about your pooch. I hope he gets better soon. Three words - Chicken Noodle soup. I remember when our beagles, Max and Jakey had colds and coughs - the hubby would heat up chicken noodle soup and give it to them with their kibbles. I would always joke with him for doing this but it worked. Just brought back a good memory.





BioHazardCustoms said:


> DA: You can treat kennel cough with cooked rice and chicken broth mixed in with regular hard food. Sorry it took me so long to reply, but I had to ask a rescue friend of mine for a DIY way to treat it, then wait for her to reply. It won't completely cure kennel cough, but it will help until you can get the poor pooch to the vet.


Thanks guys. This helps me alot! I'll go see what's in the cupboards!


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Sports car" does not say financially responsible to me, but perhaps I'm the rare practical woman:jol::googly: And I'm of the opinion that souped up cars of any kind are definitely a waste of good money.


----------



## Copchick

Brrrr, the news just said it's supposed to go down to _9 degrees_ at 5 am!!! I guess I'll finally have to put a coat on for work. Yuck!


----------



## scareme

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Apparently, "SNOW" means "Alabamians can no longer drive" I've heard three wrecks this morning. By wrecks, I mean dumb people running off in a ditch.I'm thinking about spending my night driving around with a tow chain and my truck in 4WD mode. I believe I could pay this house off tomorrow, if I can find an area that is populous enough, just pulling people out of the ditch when they run off the road.$20 each, lol.


One time, my Dad pulled a guy's car out of a snow ditch, with his truck and a chain. After the car was out, the guy yelled at my Dad and told him he would have to pay for the scratches on his bumper. So my Dad got back in his truck, pushed the guys car back in the ditch, and drove off as the man stood there screaming. I bet the next time someone helped that man, he was a lot nicer to them.



Zurgh said:


> What's left of the tree ▼...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's former location ▼...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ▲ Look its snow! OK, it's just frost... who keeps leaving the weasel pen open? Woah, hey now!...:googly:


Wow, that tree was close to the house. Did it cause any foundation problems? Those are some nice slices of trunk there. Any idea how old the tree was?


----------



## Zurgh

The burls should have a neat grain to them, and the slices look cool, too. What ideas come to mind, DA?

No foundation problems, scareme, but it did raise up the corner of the house enough to alter the slope of the gutter, and not for the better. The land this track of housing was built used to be a black walnut orchard, so it is older than the house (that is as old as me, or at least my current meat-shell)... just like my dad, I'm waiting for the tree to dry up so I can count the rings...:googly:


----------



## scareme

Do you have any more walnuts on your property? My place in Iowa had a few little ones, but we cut them down. A lot of other plants won't grow around walnuts. But there are some big ones in the woods behind our house. Keeps the squirrels happy.


----------



## debbie5

I am so tired. Not enough sleep & too much gym. I'm counting the minutes 'til 9pm. I'm too tired to shower. Bleh.


----------



## scareme

Keep it up debbie! Less than two hours to go. I was in bed by 11:30 last night. Our late night must be catching up to us.


----------



## Draik41895

home sick today, slept though most of it, but I think once I finish watching these face off audition videos, I mmight watch some horror movies I never got around to. I hope I can get to party city this weekend.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I would have liked to known your dad.


scareme said:


> One time, my Dad pulled a guy's car out of a snow ditch, with his truck and a chain. After the car was out, the guy yelled at my Dad and told him he would have to pay for the scratches on his bumper. So my Dad got back in his truck, pushed the guys car back in the ditch, and drove off as the man stood there screaming. I bet the next time someone helped that man, he was a lot nicer to them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, that has all the makings of a classic scene in a comedy movie


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I like the way your dad handled it, scareme. Definitely a man after my own heart.


----------



## Draik41895

Im gonna be honest with you guys, I never watched the grudge before tonight. I loved t.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Zurgh said:


> The burls should have a neat grain to them, and the slices look cool, too. What ideas come to mind, DA?


Not much at the moment since my brains all ready to shut down, but the slices could make some beautiful wall pieces with some carving and stain.

I'll let you know if I come up with anything else.


----------



## Goblin

I called my doctor to find out about the new medicine for my blood sugar.
They pull up my blood work and tell me everything is fine. No changes! I'm
not sure if they got mine mixed up with someone else's or the person who
did the blood work was wrong! I would've had a little more confidence in him 
if it hadn't taken three tries to get a sample! I've been keeping a check on my
blood sugar and it has been right at 108 which is normal! According to my
diabetes doctor it has to go over 130 to be high.

Well, after three days of pouring rain it suddenly turned into snow! It snowed
from 7-11 pm. Supposed to be sunny tomorrow.


----------



## Bone Dancer

It was 3 degrees above zero this morning. its now up to 10, heat wave.


----------



## Copchick

_Brrrrr.... _Crap, I can't find my work jacket. My name is on it, so it's not like anyone else can wear it. Crap, crap, crap!


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 18 is:

Thesaurus Day - find alternative words for all those everyday colorful metaphors you've been using. For example, synonyms for "crap" (in the context of "nonsense") include baloney, bunk, bunkum, claptrap, drivel, foolishness, hogwash, idiocy, ludicrousness, poppycock, ridiculousness, rigmarole, tomfoolery, and twaddle. 

Winnie the Pooh Day - celebrates the birth of A.A. Milne in 1882


----------



## Lord Homicide

I recommend watching:


----------



## Zurgh

Main base computer crashed... attempting reboot... backup computers stable... reactor status OK... containment facilities holding... E-Z bake oven working... may have been an attack by the Oatmen, Globgnawblins, or Garden gnomes...


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's those evil garden gnomes, Zurgh, I'm sure of it.....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Waiting on the UPS man to deliver my airbrushes, and he is late. Nothing on TV but Gangland, so I'm doing a little "research" before I get ready for work, lol

I think Spike got into the dog food last night and ate too much. He's had an upset stomach this morning. I called the vet, and he said just to make sure that we keep Spike's fluids up, and that the nausea should pass.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If he ate a lot of food, something else is going to be passing as well.


----------



## Zurgh

Hope spike feels better, Bio.

Main computer back online, not sure of the glitch, but it ate up 1¾ hrs of 'business time'... grrr...

Got a response from my resume already... 

I found gnome tracks outside, RoxyB, near the cable lines... not to mention traces of there sickening stench...:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Copchick

I am so crushed about Lance Armstrong. Over the years I've always admired him and I was always outspoken against the people accusing him of doping. I kept saying people were trying to accuse him of something he didn't do. Boy was I wrong! I feel like an ass. Thanks, Lance. :finger:


----------



## the bloody chef

You are not alone! I sometimes felt he lied, but didn't want to believe it....but with all of the doping and entitlement going on in all sports I just don't get surprised by it all anymore....fewer and fewer role models left in the world! Now it's not a matter of if they cheat, but if they get caught and how much they lied about it. It is truly sad.


----------



## Zurgh

... it looks like I'll be head of the company, so am I President or CEO or owner in title (I guess), or can I be Dark Overlord?


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Dark Overlord" goes better with the new avatar


----------



## Zurgh

Changed my title, RoxyB, but still can't tie a tie to save my life... but my youngest can, so later, when I Incorporate, I can list her as 'Chief Tie Officer'... After all the legal mumbo-jumbo goes through and the ink drys, I'll reveal more info about "Zurgh Co." Once I start raking in the cash, I think I'll advertise here. wouldn't that be weird?:googly:


----------



## debbie5

I barely ate all day so I could go out to a roadhouse with friends and eat fajitas...and the restaurant put barbecue sauce on them. Who the hell puts barbecue sauce on chicken fajita meat? And I was drrroolllllinggggg all day for them. They kinda sucked...but at 10pm, I was ready to eat my shoe....so I ate them. 
And, I got up and sang in front of about 100 people. My friend was playing acoustic guitar, so I sang a lil bluegrass....fun. Haven't sang for that many people since I was 18.


----------



## scareme

Copchick said:


> I am so crushed about Lance Armstrong. Over the years I've always admired him and I was always outspoken against the people accusing him of doping. I kept saying people were trying to accuse him of something he didn't do. Boy was I wrong! I feel like an ass. Thanks, Lance. :finger:


I'm so naive. I believe everyone. I remember thinking, those French people are so jealous, they just can't admit Lance is a better biker than they are. And they probably thought how stupid we were for not being able to see all the signs. How are our kids suppose to look up to any sports figures now?



Zurgh said:


> ... it looks like I'll be head of the company, so am I President or CEO or owner in title (I guess), or can I be Dark Overlord?


So how many people have to call you Mister President, Sir?



debbie5 said:


> I barely ate all day so I could go out to a roadhouse with friends and eat fajitas...and the restaurant put barbecue sauce on them. Who the hell puts barbecue sauce on chicken fajita meat? And I was drrroolllllinggggg all day for them. They kinda sucked...but at 10pm, I was ready to eat my shoe....so I ate them.
> And, I got up and sang in front of about 100 people. My friend was playing acoustic guitar, so I sang a lil bluegrass....fun. Haven't sang for that many people since I was 18.


You never cease to amaze me. It would take a lot more than BBQ sauce to make me get up in front of 100 people.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My airbrushes came in 20 minutes after I left for work. When I got home, I hooked everything up and none of them would spray. So, I took a closer look. 5 were extremely clogged, and one had a cracked barrel (It would spray out through the side. Guess it is my parts brush.) I've just spent 2 hours disassembling and cleaning air brushes, and spraying a small amount of machine oil through them. Oh, well. The seller still gets positive feedback. I got $180 worth of airbrushes, a stand that connects to my compressor, and 6 brand new hoses for $29.80 plus $13 shipping, and it was here in 3 days. Still a win in my book.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

I'm with you on the Lance Armstrong sentiments. It was an amazing and inspiring story but sadly now I'm betting there are a lot of people feeling very disappointed that their idol has fallen from grace. It will be interesting to see how the whole thing plays out.


----------



## Draik41895

Ooh, have I got some ideas!


----------



## Copchick

Zugh (Dark Overlord),

Congrats on your new position!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I get to go to sleep in approximately 20 minutes. The whole "change my sleep schedule" idea sucks.

**EDIT**
Zurgh: Dark Overlord really does sound cool, but you might have a hard time making business contacts. "Alternative Leadership Consultant" means the same thing, but sounds much more professional, if you're interested.


----------



## Bone Dancer

--- that and I think Dark Overlord or Lord of Darkness has all ready been used. You don't want to confuse folks now.


----------



## Bone Dancer

So my car died a couple of weeks ago and now I have a van. It just hit me, "I can get full sheets of foam now. wow


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Making a huge pot of vegetable beef soup! Cooked the beef overnight in the crock pot, and now the soup is simmering away...yummy...Lots of carrots, green beans, butter beans, corn, potatoes, tomatoes and onions.


----------



## Hairazor

What time should I be there P5?


----------



## Zurgh

I'd love to go with Dark Overlord, but CEO, President, and Owner will have to work for business. Generalissimo and El Presidente sound cool, but are equally unsuited. So, Bio & BD, here I can be Princess Generalissimo Butterflakes, Zurgh the Merciless, or Captain Tasty Shanks the Third...

So far, scareme, I have 2 lovely business lady's to call me President (not including me, myself, and I, the voices in my head, any imaginary friends or fiends, the cats, ETC...) 

Sounds yummy, P5!

Lemon Curry?:googly:


----------



## dead hawk

I'm on new ADHD medication and thyroid medicataion, it seems like nothing is free anymore I cannot sleep very good and i havent ate much but my grades are improving and my weirdness complexity is getting worse I am taxidermying a beatle right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Zurgh: Dark Overlord really does sound cool, but you might have a hard time making business contacts. "Alternative Leadership Consultant" means the same thing, but sounds much more professional, if you're interested.


That made me laugh out loud



Bone Dancer said:


> So my car died a couple of weeks ago and now I have a van. It just hit me, "I can get full sheets of foam now. wow


That's what I like about you, BD. You see the silver lining:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

In honor of Archery Day


----------



## Draik41895

Oh goodness, sometimes I forget I'm a teenager.


----------



## scareme

That's OK Draik, sometimes I forget I'm in my 50's. 
It's a beautiful day outside. I can tell because when I went shopping, there was a panhandler on every single corner. And I had two approach me in the parking lot. I lied and told the first one I didn't have any cash. But I told the second one the truth and said as a single woman in a parking lot, I felt afraid being approached by a man. He said sorry and walked away. I must look like an easy touch, because it happens almost everytime I go to Wal-Mart.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

It feels really strange getting ready for work when the sun is not out. But it may not last long. There is another officer who wants to work nights, and asked me to trade shifts with her. So, maybe I'll be back to working evenings in the very near future.


----------



## debbie5

Tired.


----------



## scareme

I talked to my husband today. When ever my husband goes over seas we usually send a shopping list with him. He's brought me back a lot of nice things from Turkey. I've gotten rugs, pottery, carved wooden boxes and jewelry. There is a certin tea that he always brings home for my daughter. He said the hardest thing he ever had to get was stamps for my uncle that collects them. He couldn't get the idea across to the locals. The closest thing he got was someone brought him stickers. I laugh when I think about him trying to pantomine stamps to the shopkeepers. Anyway, today he and another guy drove to a different city to do some looking around. He said when they got back, the protesters were gathering at the base again. They had to drive through a crowd of a couple hundred, and as soon as they got through the gates, the gates were locked, and the base went into lockdown condition. I asked what would have happened if they hadn't got back in time, and he said they would have probaly gone to one of the shops in the alleys off base, and the shopkeepers would have put them up. The shopkeepers just off base like the military because they make a lot of money off them. I told Rick to keep his butt on base for them rest of the time they are there. Too scary for me.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Tired.


I'll give you 60 MG of prednisone I'm taking, and then you can stay up all night with me. debbie! debbie, can you hear me? Darn, I think she went to bed. Now who's going to stay up all night with me? I wonder what Lance Armstrong is doing tonight? Oh, that's right, he doesn't do that stuff anymore.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm still up but not for long. I have two church services and two orchestra rehearsals tomorrow. It's going to be a loooong day.


----------



## Zurgh

Got back from Mapleworld, Gonna see if my damn-it-all pills will KO me or spazzz me out more...
I recently discovered I'm made mostly of meat... delicious meats! Like prime smoked ham wrapped in smoked bacon that is wraped in a beef roll of Chateaubriand... nom nom nom

Then, an experiment....:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

Zurgh said:


> I recently discovered I'm made mostly of meat... delicious meats! Like prime smoked ham wrapped in smoked bacon that is wraped in a beef roll of Chateaubriand... :


:jol:I always had my suspicions about that very thing....


----------



## Goblin

Zurgh said:


> I recently discovered I'm made mostly of meat... delicious meats! Like prime smoked ham wrapped in smoked bacon that is wraped in a beef roll of Chateaubriand


More likely ham wrapped in turkey!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Dark Angel 27

yeah, i'm going to bed too. Just got through babysitting 3 children and an infant...it went alright, but now I'm sleepy. Time for bed. Night everyone!!


----------



## Zurgh

Me go sleep now. Pill made me sleepy, good night....


----------



## debbie5

I'm still up. Who needs prednisone when I'm in my mid-40's and can make my own life-altering hormones??? NO MAN would put up with this nonsense...they'd have this stuff *fixed*.


----------



## Headless

P5 - I'll be there for the soup as well but it might take me a little while...........

Scareme - that would Scare the hell outta Me as well. I hope he stays very safe.

Deb - I'm up! And it's only 9:00 pm here too!

Goblin - Nawwwwwww how cute is that........

Another weekend over. I really do need to start making some Halloween plans........


----------



## GothicCandle




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Just got home from my first night shift in a few years. Not a huge fan yet, but it may grow on me.


----------



## trishaanne

What is more romantic than setting a closing on a house to be turned into our B&B for Valentines Day? Then it's only 11 more months till we are done with our commitments here and can go move in, going down there every few weeks to paint, add a few bathrooms and start haunting it up! None of the good props are going down there yet though since it will be unoccupied most of the time. I think I will have to break down and allow an alarm system to be put in since we won't be there. Then, before opening in August of 2014, there's one last surprise for hubby...a 2 month long, cross country road trip to see all the stuff he wants to see before we settle down into our next adventure. SO EXCITED!


----------



## scareme

Wow trishanne, you've got some big changes coming up. Do you have any before pictures of your new house? I'm excited for you. Maybe one of these years hubby and I can make a trip out to your B&B. Sounds exciting.


----------



## Bone Dancer

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Just got home from my first night shift in a few years. Not a huge fan yet, but it may grow on me.


I worked a night shift at a plastics molding plant for about 4 yrs. After awhile you start to notice the sun is really bright and you tend to stand in the shade alot. You dont see anyone anymore since they all work normal hours. On the plus side your the last one standing at parties, everyone else slows down around 2 or 3 am and you just getting started.


----------



## Copchick

Trishaanne, it sounds like you're going to have alot of exciting things coming up with the B&B. Can't wait to see pictures! Are you taking any before and after shots? That's going to be such an awesome destination spot!

BioHC, After working nights for 8 years, it sure is nice to be on days for a while. But I loved working NT! It was a whole different animal from working days. Each shift is different from each other. At least there, your folks should be pretty much asleep.


----------



## Hairazor

Gothic Candle, those pics are so funny, but also sad!!

trishaanne, Yay for you! I'm sure we at the Haunt will want to follow your progress and cheer you on!


----------



## RoxyBlue

A little zucchini, some mushrooms, a bit of turmeric and black pepper = one delicious base for a frittata


----------



## trishaanne

Here's a link to the pics...I hope it works. All major work has been done to it..all we need to do is minor stuff and then decorate. Time to call all the haunters who want to do a room...LOL

http://www.unitedcountry.com/HistoricProperty/NorthCarolina/Woodland North Carolina-32032-02810.htm


----------



## Hauntiholik

That's beautiful!


----------



## Zurgh

This the place, trishaanne?








I agree with Haunti.
That looks like it would make an awesome haunt, inside and out.


----------



## Copchick

Wow! Trishaanne, that is beautiful! Just looking at the pictures, I can see it has so much potential. You are going to have one awesome haunt, I mean B & B!


----------



## trishaanne

Thanks...we're going to leave the outside pretty much alone until around Halloween since we don't want to freak out the neighbors entirely....YET! Once you get inside though it will be converted. Our plan is to eventually put in a pool as well. The one thing I really like is that it is flat...no hills to have to decorate around like here! Oh, and I was asked by my granddaughters to leave one room "not spooky" for when they come to visit!


----------



## Hairazor

trishaanne, those pics are great! The yard looks great for starters and the entryway has tons of potential! Great score!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Discount for forum members, right?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Nice place trishaanne!

Nights aren't that bad, except for the lack of things to do. I spent most of the night bored senseless. At least on days, I can pick 8 to 10 inmates and shake down their property looking for contraband. But we're not supposed to wake them up to shake them down.


----------



## Evil Queen

It's gorgeous Trish!


----------



## debbie5

Tired.


----------



## Spooky1

*Ravens take the lead!*


----------



## Evil Queen

It's gonna be a Harbaugh Superbowl.


----------



## Spooky1

Holy Crap, the Ravens won!


----------



## N. Fantom

We be goin to da suppabowwwwllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

It's gonna be a good game. Too bad the Ravens won't be takin' home the trophy. Go Niners!!!


----------



## N. Fantom

I wouldn't be so confident, i think big bro Harbough is gonna take this one home


----------



## Evil Queen

I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## N. Fantom

Agreed


----------



## RoxyBlue

So happy I have tomorrow off from work.


----------



## Spooky1

We shall see in two weeks.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

WOW Trishanne that is an awesome house for a B&B. I can't wait to see what you do with it. But I can see so much potential there.


----------



## the bloody chef

$149,999! Are you kiddin' me!!??!!?? In NY that would be at least 800K!!!! 
Great house! Do you get to keep the antique spinning wheel in the dining room? I can see a prop there for sure! Let me know if you need a Chef (with Haunt experience!) for your B&B!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

I hope the Ravens beat the Niners...


----------



## trishaanne

Chef, we were actually looking at a place in Olean, NY to open the B&B and it was only $99,000. The problem was...it's COLD!!!! Hubby no longer wants to live where it's that cold...lol. If you are interested, however, the town is DESPERATE for business to move in and if you wanted to open a restaurant, you could do it for under 100K


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 21 is:


Martin Luther King Jr. Birthday 

National Hugging Day - every day should be hugging day

Squirrel Appreciation Day - except when they chew up your bird feeders


----------



## Zurgh

I miss the squirrels wrestling in the tree & around the yard already...

Starting tomorrow, it is looking like it's going to be a very busy week, but today, I think I'll try to goof off as much a possible. The only thing that needs to be done is Esma-proofing my desk. She loves to tear it apart.


----------



## the bloody chef

trishaanne said:


> Chef, we were actually looking at a place in Olean, NY to open the B&B and it was only $99,000.
> 
> Like me, people around here forget that there's 2 NYs...the Metro Area and the rest of the State! Good ol' Olean! Middle of nowhere! Pretty place, but far from the real world! I live 60 miles from Manhattan and that's not even close to the edge of the Burbs now! It's ridiculous what houses go for...the small 3 bedroom ranch I grew up in 20 miles from the city in Yonkers was sold for 550K 8 years ago!!! My folks built it for under 30K in '64....friends of mine just bought an _600sq ft co-op_ in Yonkers for _400K_!!! Where I live now was the country when I was a kid. Now it's just another stop on the commuter train....


----------



## debbie5

Snowshoeing, hiking, sledding, fire building....tired. Very very tired.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Not a political commentary but I have to say this:

Country's drowning in debt, gas prices through the roof, unemployment up, and Social Security threatened, but let's spend $14 Million on a dress? 

Yeah, makes a lot of sense. Just not to people with a brain.


----------



## scareme

Edit* If you want to hear something unpatriotic, you should hear me singing along with Ray Charles. The dogs have their tails down because they think I'm yelling at them.


----------



## Zurgh

Thinking of changing my avatar (yet again) to this... 








...only because it is so adorably evil... What'cha think? :googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nice! Whatever you do, the Zurgh will shine through!


----------



## Copchick

I like Ward's piercing eyes.


----------



## Evil Queen

I think Copchick is a little twitterpated.


----------



## Copchick

Lol! I had to look that one up.  I think you may be right!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have a very unique idea for a vlog series. Something like "Magic's greatest secrets finally revealed" but for haunters. I will contemplate on it tonight and possibly expound tomorrow.


----------



## scareme

Zurgh said:


> Thinking of changing my avatar (yet again) to this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...only because it is so adorably evil... What'cha think? :googly:


I don't see the evil. Is he holding a bloody ax behind his back?


----------



## the bloody chef

Looks like Gizmo & Cartmann had a baby together....now _that's_ evil !!! :rolleyevil:


----------



## Zurgh

If the lovely lady's want me to look like demonic Ward Cleaver, so be it.

scareme, the creepy panda is a stone cold killer... he has a bloody, dull hatchet and a rusty flat-head screwdriver behind his back... so I guess he's not all that evil...:googly:


----------



## scareme

I knew it as soon as I looked into those innocent green eyes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "Wolfman" and thinking the makeup artist didn't really have too tough a job making Benicio del Toro look like a werewolf. He's already halfway there


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

Just a passing thought...

*Brrrrr!* Kinda weird listening to "Margaritaville" on the radio when it's six degrees outside.

To me, that song has always been the indicator of SUMMERTIME!


----------



## debbie5

The air is *so* very dry with this arctic front that came through that I am literally shooting 3 inch static sparks every time I touch something. Doggie got a zap on his snoot today. Putting big pot of water on the stove to humidify the house. It's amazingly cold. You *know* it's cold when I turn the heat up to 70 at night. The cold is just oozing off my walls...yikes! Stay warm, peoples!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Death's Door

Had a nice three-day weekend. Adjusting nicely to my hybernating schedule this time of year. I was whipping up some homemade vittles in the kitchen on Sunday and Monday and stayed in my pjs all weekend. 

Had to take the truck in for some major surgery yesterday. The mechanics still have it and will be finishing up today. Can't wait to see that bill. 

Tough getting in work today. Our town got an inch of snow last night and the side streets and some of the main streets were slick. The city didn't put down any salt or sand. Hubby brought me into work today and it was even slippery for his truck.


----------



## scareme

Thank You! I've almost had to tie my hands down to keep from responding. 

Sorry to hear about all the harsh weather you all are running into. We're still under a drought watch here, and on a mandatory water restriction plan. Luckly this time of year there is not a lot of lawn watering or car washing.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I know a watched pot never boils.....but what does a watched spoon never do?








Har, har!


----------



## Zurgh

▲ That's the mystic paradoxical eye-spoon! I thought it was banished to another dimension, but it would seem to have found it's way back...:googly:


----------



## scareme

I guess a watched spoon causes boils, and warts and all kinds of nasties.

Yeah! I finally finished my last Christmas present. I have a doctors appt in an hour, and I just finished the afghan I was crocheting for her. Nothing like waiting until the last minute. I guess I better start soon so I can make one for her partner for next Christmas.


----------



## debbie5

Hubby went & bought Starving Dog food...I called him The Dogfather, which is like The Godfather, but for dyslexics...


----------



## Goblin

Got to take an ultrasound of my heart today. It will tell them if the heart muscle
has gotten any weaker and if the leaky valve is getting any worse. Kope it's like last year.....no change.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

We did another facial prosthetic tonight. Wife took a few pics and a short video, which will probably be uploaded in just a little while. I also found a great way to clean up afterwards. Will probably be doing a tutorial on that tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Hauntiholik

January 23rd is....










* Measure Your Feet Day - Tired of your shoes always feeling too loose or too tight? Perhaps the frustration has led you to give up on wearing shoes altogether. Now everyone thinks you're some kind of shoeless hippie and your feet are in such a state of disrepair that no pedicure will save you. Well here's a little bit of good news: did you know that shoes actually come in sizes? With some careful measurements and a little bit of patience, you could be walking comfortably in minutes!


















* National Snowplow Hockey Day - You get behind the wheel of a snowplow, preferably in a suburban or rural area, and maniacally drive around hitting other people's mailboxes. It's guaranteed to be loads of winter fun. Extra points if you can avoid an arraignment!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think snowplow hockey is why a lot of folks in our area have those bricked in mailboxes

Single digits this morning during the dog walk. We were the only folks out with a dog this morning. Can't imagine why.......


----------



## Hairazor

Free shipping today only on Grandin Road. Code XXW52545. 5' gid skellies $19.00.


----------



## Zurgh

Oh Yeah! Pie day! 








Shut up, hardhat.








I said shut up! you are retired, now.

My pet pie and I shall spend a glorious day exploring scenic Mapleworld. I try not to eat my friends and pets, no matter how Delicious... 









Bio, can you make me a beautiful face?

Perhaps I'll bake an apple pie to eat today, too... :googly:


----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I also found a great way to clean up afterwards. Will probably be doing a tutorial on that tonight or tomorrow.


Are you going to video yourself taking a shower?


----------



## the bloody chef

Filming yorself in a shower on National Pie Day?!?!?!?! This is an outrage!!! Are there no morals left in this world!!! No Pie For You!!!


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor said:


> Free shipping today only on Grandin Road. Code XXW52545. 5' gid skellies $19.00.


Thanks for the heads up! I started a thread about the sale in the Sponsor and Vendor forum. You can also use promo code BIGDEAL *today* to get free shipping.

$19 skellie - what a bargain!:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, my sleep schedule is finally straightened out, and I'm sleeping all day. What sucks it that after about 10pm, there won't be anything to watch on TV.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Copchick said:


> Are you going to video yourself taking a shower?


Nah. That'd probably get me a few stalkers lol.


----------



## Zurgh

Had a very productive Pie Day... just couldn't find time to bake one...

ION, I have excavated part of the garage for my new & improved workshop, and the honeydo list is shrinking a bit more every day! Now the question is if I should
set up all my old work tools in the workshop... not near the cans of mystery, think they are plotting again...:googly:


----------



## Goblin

The ultrasound went okay. Had to lay on my side with my arms above my head
while they did it! Took 35 minutes. I asked the technician how it looked when
she was done but all she could tell me the heart muscle was a little weak! I already
knew that to start with! Gonna have to wait till the doctor reads it and tells me 
the results.

They're calling for snow here Friday. Makes me glad I don't have to go to work
in it anymore!


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> .....Single digits this morning during the dog walk. We were the only folks out with a dog this morning. Can't imagine why.......


LOL poor dog!!!!

Four days off - long weekend with the "Australia Day" Holiday Monday but I took Friday off as well just to make it really worthwhile.

Unfortunately the four days of bliss are about to be ruined by having to attend a family get-together on Saturday. Having to drive 3.5 hours to spend the day with a bunch of people who are going to annoy the living daylights out of me and then spend an additional 3.5 hours driving home is really going to make my day - but then sometimes you just have to smile and wave........


----------



## Vlad

> Now everyone thinks you're some kind of shoeless hippie


Sounds like someone is anti-hippie.........


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My wife has made it quite plain that if I build a walk-through around the house, it better have a bedroom and a bathroom, because I will be living in it.

Now, with that said, I have decided that my cemetery will have a stone fence going all the way around it. I took measurements this morning, and I will need 22 sections of fence. I plan to integrate my lighting into the fence itself (Each piece will be 18"W x 36"H, but lengths will vary) I'm going to make it so that each piece dovetails, and has a place to screw together. The end pieces will be pinned down at each end. This is definitely going to be my largest undertaking, and as such, I will be doing a video series of my process as I go. I plan to start a thread as soon as I get started on this, so that I can share my progress, as well as ask for tips.


----------



## RoxyBlue

@ Headless - actually our dog enjoys the colder weather. She has a thick undercoat for which she owes her part husky genetic makeup some credit. 

Woke up to see the world covered with about an inch or so of fresh snow. Because it was so cold, it was very lightweight, so shoveling the sidewalk and driveway was not the heart-pounding exercise it can be when the snow is heavy and wet. We did see one problem which I think was caused by the snow melt used on the sidewalk. Willow stopped three or four times on her morning walk due to snow/ice melt getting into her paws. She would hold up a foot and cry until we cleared the offending material out.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Guess I'll chime in too.

Got back from shoe shopping. Found a pair of half boots for $16. Had just enough to get some groceries. 

Next week, on the second, I can finally change out the studs used for my secondary piercings and replace them with ones that have longer posts....

Oh and joy of joys, found out from my Government Insurance that I might be able to get a gym membership to planet fitness for free. 

This year, I made a resolution to get better and stop being so critical of myself. I'm well on the way to getting better!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Headless said:


> Having to drive 3.5 hours to spend the day with a bunch of people who are going to annoy the living daylights out of me and then spend an additional 3.5 hours driving home is really going to make my day - but then sometimes you just have to smile and wave........


:jol:Ha! Ha! I feel ya Headless! Just remember.....pick good friends because you sort of are saddled with "family".
(dang it)


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> @ Headless - actually our dog enjoys the colder weather. She has a thick undercoat for which she owes her part husky genetic makeup some credit.


They do love the snow. I have a friend who bred and showed huskies and they also raced them.

We don't get snow where we live but while on vacation last year we did a day trip to the snow. One dog loved investigating - the old boy said "OK we've seen it now - it's cold - lets go home!" My lot are a bunch of pussies anyway. If it's raining they are reluctant to get their feet wet. Spoiled brats.


----------



## Zurgh

Beware the mad fiddler crab, for it's fiddling is awful... sometimes it gets a bit pinchy, too. It also has a problem wearing shoes...


----------



## Zurgh

Quick & probably stupid question... Aside from photo-bucket, what other good pic hosting sites are there? (Photo-bucket & I have issues...)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Flickr is another site a lot of folks use.

http://www.flickr.com/


----------



## Spooky1

I must be getting old. AARP wants me to join up.


----------



## Copchick

Dark Angel 27 said:


> This year, I made a resolution to get better and stop being so critical of myself. I'm well on the way to getting better!


Good for you DA!



Spooky1 said:


> I must be getting old. AARP wants me to join up.[/QUOTE
> 
> Lol! Isn't that one of life's unforgettable moments? When you reach that age when you start hearing from AARP.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

Dang, yesterday it was 70. Today the high was 39. Mother Nature is sure messing with my plants.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> My wife has made it quite plain that if I build a walk-through around the house, it better have a bedroom and a bathroom, because I will be living in it.


You're wife is so funny. 



Headless said:


> My lot are a bunch of pussies anyway. If it's raining they are reluctant to get their feet wet. Spoiled brats.


Tell me about it. My dog hates to walk in the grass. When we call him, he has to take the sidewalk around to the walkway to the house. He won't cut across the lawn.



Spooky1 said:


> I must be getting old. AARP wants me to join up.


What do you mean "getting"?


----------



## the bloody chef

Spooky1 said:


> I must be getting old. AARP wants me to join up.


 AARP= _Another Almost Retired Person_
....worth every penny- stay in one hotel and that discount covers the dues!...there are only 2 problems with it: 1) the amount of junk mail you get from AARP _before_ you join & 2) the amount of junk mail you get from everybody else _after_ you join!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I just read an article that says there will be THREE new Star Wars Movies! I'm not sure if you guys realize the level of nerdiness I have achieved, but this makes the nerd in me dance with uncontrolled joy. Let's hope J. J. Abrams doesn't screw them up, as he will be the director


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Spooky1 told me about that this morning. If J.J. Abrams does as good a job with Star Wars as he's done with the newest Star Trek movies, it should be fantastic.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:It is so funny....living in the south.....we have a slight chance for snow this afternoon.....and all the schools are closing and lots of businesses are closing early...and not the first flake has fallen....but everyone is heading home....
Not us....my husband is like a workaholic, and drags me along for the ride...but we will let the guys go once anything starts to fall.....IF anything starts to fall....
(I hope it snows....I hope it snows....I hope it snows.....)


----------



## GothicCandle

Late night romance with my boyfriend: discussing why superman's weakness is poorly named being that noble gases don't do anything.


----------



## Zurgh

Go go snow for P5! I'll try to get the on staff shaman to help ya' with this...:googly:


----------



## scareme

Have you ever wondered what it would be like if John Wayne Gacy made a ceral ad? Here's creepy.....


----------



## Pumpkin5

Zurgh said:


> Go go snow for P5! I'll try to get the on staff shaman to help ya' with this...


:jol:Thank you Dark Overlord.....we had a couple of flakes falling...but now it has turned to ice and drizzle.....
It is so hard to make snowmen out of ice and drizzle.....


----------



## Zurgh

Wow, scareme... that was quite on the creepy side...
...and now, for something completely different...
I give you a pic of the shaman, prances with yams (and Esma)...










Shaman & cat | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
(Thank you RoxyB) I think that's just a link ▲...

He may be more of a rain dancer, P5...

Lemmy know if they worked...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I just love Esma...she is a gorgeous cat!
But in some pictures....she reminds me of one of these creatures......
Maybe it's the eyes? Or the tail? But she is much lovelier than the Lemurs...but the look in her eyes sometimes......I hope she doesn't take this the wrong way....


----------



## Zurgh

P5, Esma actually has gorgeous light china blue eyes, but the camera captures her demonic nature... Lemurs are cool, and I don't think the Lil' princess minds...

scareme, there is something way too intense about Krinkles eyes... now I'm probably going to have nightmares...

Couple appointments canceled on me today, so I'm guessing it means an early start to the weekend?

Another test, but Halloween related (my zombies) please let me know if it shows up as a picture and not a link...


----------



## RoxyBlue

They show as a picture

Nice zombies!


----------



## Hairazor

Oh Zurgh, if these are your friends, one word, NICE!


----------



## Zurgh

Thanks, RoxyB & Hairazor!

I think I may have to start production on more...

With this extra time this weekend, I think I'll work on the new & improved workshop to get it up and running... if only to get some old projects finished, and perhaps start some new zombies... 20+ zombies is such a small number... :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

We've got snow!

One of my co-workers just came in and said his car slid partway down the hill after turning off the main road to get to our parking lot. Fortunately the road surface right at the entrance to the parking lot was clear, so his tires were able to get a hold on dryish pavement.

Should be fun trying to get *up* that hill on the way out of the lot:googly:


----------



## scareme

Zurgh said:


> P5, Esma actually has gorgeous light china blue eyes, but the camera captures her demonic nature... Lemurs are cool, and I don't think the Lil' princess minds...
> 
> scareme, there is something way too intense about Krinkles eyes... now I'm probably going to have nightmares...
> 
> Couple appointments canceled on me today, so I'm guessing it means an early start to the weekend?
> 
> Another test, but Halloween related (my zombies) please let me know if it shows up as a picture and not a link...


Emsa is a beautiful girl. I bet she still has a lot of the kitten in her.

I agree about the clown's eyes. The eyes remind me of the clown in "It".

That's a nice posse of zombies you have there. I'm jealous.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Zurgh,
Your zombies are great....and why is it I am drawn to the guys in the hats??? I don't know...but time after time those are my favorites...You do good work.....and it is kind of Esma not to hold grudges...I know Cats used to be Gods...so they can be persnickety......Esma is a Goddess!


----------



## Copchick

Nice friends you've got Zurgh! Esma is sure growing up into a beauty!


----------



## Jack Mac

Those are some really cool looking zombies, Zurgh. Got any more pictures?


----------



## Evil Queen

You should see them in person. Awesome!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Evil Queen said:


> You should see them in person. Awesome!


:jol:I am so jealous EQ! Dang it! Zurgh Zombies in person!!! Am I green??:zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Goblin

Still no word from the doctor's office

Snowed off an on all day. Heavy at times. Turned to sleet this
afternoon. Quit just before dark.


----------



## Zurgh

Thanks, peeps!
In case ya missed em' here's links to the old zombie threads...
(Yes, EQ did meet me in person, and get to see the army live, er, dead...)

 Build thread 
 Completed army 
 2010's Haunt 

Got all the trash out of the workshop, still need to finish setup & organizing...


----------



## debbie5

My slim & healthy 6 years older bro called to tell me he needs surgery for mitral valve prolapse & his doc thinks he (& I??) might have Ehlers-Danlos syndrome. Yikes. Off to the geneticist I go....scary, cuz I do have way too many of the symptoms, and so do **my kids**. It's always something....


----------



## Copchick

Slow day at work (so far) and was looking through Etsy and came across these. Think I may have to get a pair. ZOMBIE COOKIE CUTTERS!

http://www.etsy.com/listing/1091160...ry&ga_ship_to=US&ga_page=2&ga_search_type=all


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^too cool!


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, those cookie cutters are hot!


----------



## Zurgh

Would the ninja bread men battle the zombie cookies for kitchen supremacy? 
Will Slippy the fish ever make it home? 
Will Susan make pie or cake?
Have the Oyster Bots overtaken the moon base?
Did you leave the iron running, and will you ever catch it?
Who did let the dogs out?
Will these questions be answered in the next post?
Stay tuned to find out!:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^And do you have Prince Albert in a can?


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Not anymore, I'm sorry to say that asphyxia may have played a part... :googly:

Almost done cleaning up the shop, organizing tools, etc... unearthed some nearly completed projects... pics perhaps tomorrow, maybe...


----------



## the bloody chef

Sooo...c'mon already! Who _did_ let the dogs out?!?!?!?!? Inquiring minds need to know!!!!


----------



## debbie5

woof


----------



## Headless

LOL - what Debbie said!

Bought some shelving on Ebay today so hopefully pick that up over the next few days and start to sort out the shed before I get stuck into "prop building 2013". 

Spent most of today doing laundry for my daughter who still doesn't have a washing machine and had resorted today to swimwear as a replacement for underwear.... creative but not very practical..... So we'll be having a drive back to her house tomorrow to deliver said washed clothing. You are still a parent - even when they leave home!!!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I let the dogs out, because I didn't want them to urinate on the rug.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I was just informed, in a not very nice manner, that I am not allowed to write a letter to the President of the U.S. regarding my ideas concerning gun control.

She said, and I quote "If you do that, you better pray that the Secret Service comes to get you, because if they do not, I'll kill you" 

LOL, it's so much fun to stir the Dragon Lady up right before I go to bed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you want to guarantee that your dog will get close to you, try working on your laptop at the coffee table. I believe this also works with cats.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Ugh. I don't know what I'm sick with. I slept nearlly the enitre afternoon yesterday with the chills and a bad cough...the chills are gone for now, but my throat is killing me.


----------



## Zurgh

Damn good reason to let the dogs out, Bio. Beware about writing letters to the president, the S.S. does put opinionated people on a watch list... oh creepy, the Secret Service abbreviated is S.S.  ...I hope it is only coincidental...:googly:

Get well, DA.

RoxyB, these two critters...










...are the reason I built a keyboard cover for my laptop...









...and the almost finished masks unearthed in the nearly completed shop excavation...


----------



## scareme

lol Bio, it's a smart man the knows an imminent danger.

DA, there is a respiratory flu going around. You need to be extra careful with your asthma.

Cool masks Zurgh. When I clean up my work area all I find is torn trash bags and unmatched garden gloves.

I'm rearranging some of my masks, and I'm finding the heat is playing havoc with my manikin heads. I keep them in a closet off the bedroom. The closet is not ac, but it has to be better than the garage or shed. Any suggestions on how to care for them?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Roxy, yes it does work for cats, also talking on the phone or reading a news paper. I think this is a part of the Cats against literacy Program.

Scareme-- just how hot does it get in your closet?


----------



## scareme

It was like the mask was melted onto the head. But the mask was fine. I'd say it get's hotter than hell in the closet. But that's just a guess. I haven't been to hell, yet.


----------



## Copchick

That must be one hot closet! You sure it isn't a sauna?

Came across this quote and loved it!

*"It came to me that every time I lose a dog; they take a piece of my heart with them.*
*And every new dog that comes into my life gifts me with a piece of their heart. *
*If I live **long enough, all the components of my heart will be dog, and maybe I will become as **generous and loving as they are."*

*~Unknown*


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol::jol:Oh God T! I love that saying! I tried to 'quote' it to DaWeiner when her dog passed away but couldn't remember it word for word. Thanks for posting it...I, too...love it so much and it is so true. Goes hand in hand with that thought....I strive to be the person that my dog thinks I am....(fill in the appropriate animal in the sentence...however...I don't think that cats think that we are all that great..)


----------



## Bone Dancer

Cats think we are a bit of a disappointment, but they are polite enough not to say anything. That is why they will set there an give you that "look".


----------



## debbie5

Finally...a cool "wrist pocket" so my teen can carry her bands for her braces & the tool to put them on.... http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Ac...lets//Sugar+Skull+Wrist+Fanny+Pack-162149.jsp


----------



## Goblin

A man saw a sign in a store window that said: Help Wanted
Must be able to type----Operate a computor----Must be
Bilingual----An Equal Opportunity Employer

He went in an applied for the job. He was told there was one 
other applicant. "Who?" he asked. The store owner pointed to a
cat and replied, "Him!"

"You can't hire a cat! It can't type!" The man said.

The cat went over to typewriter and quickly typed out the
preamble to the constitiuon. It was neat without any mistakes!

The cat looked at the man and said "MEOW!"

"It can't use a computor!" the man said.

The cat went to the computor, set up a website on it and sent
out several emails!

The cat looked at the man and said "MEOW!"

"You can't hire him!" the man said. "He's a cat!"

The cat went and got the sign and pointed out AN EQUAL OPPORTUNITY 
EMPLOYER

"Yes" the man said, "But you're not bilingual!"

The cat looked at the man and said "WOOF!"


----------



## Copchick

^ Ha, ha, ha!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

LOL. I love it!


----------



## scareme

Grapefruit, Doritos, and coke. The breakfast of champions.


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Zurgh

The sacred yak in the brambles tells the secrets of french fashion and cold fusion to those who listen backwards or sideways... so said the babbling brook to the ol' jambalaya maker... Now go & get yer' Zesty on an party up in this Monday sauce! Oh Yeah! :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you have grapefruit, Doritos, and Coke for breakfast, too, Zurgh?

Spooky1 and I took the day off, which turned out to be quite smart since there was icy sleet hitting the roads this morning. We took Willow for a slide mid-morning. She has the advantage of built-in four wheel drive, unlike her two-legged companions.


----------



## Zurgh

Happy Spooky & Roxy Play Hooky Due to Icy Weather Day!

I had something brown and fuzzy found under the fridge for breakfast, RoxyB... it could have been those items at one time...

Now the Sewer Imps and Gutter Gremlins won't leave me alone... they want my Zesty...:googly:


----------



## the bloody chef

I've been celebrating S&RPHDTIWD by cleaning....I also found something brown and fuzzy under my fridge....but even I can't make that taste good enough to eat! Not even with my now not so secret recipe BBQ sauce! :googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Oh dear Zurg. This bloody chef sounds just like you! Have you been creating clones of yourself?


----------



## Evil Queen

Lol for Hairazor. Zurgh I probably have some brown fuzzy stuff under my fridge if you want to come harvest it for your breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No brown things under the fridge, but there's an unopened bag of crunchy Cheetos calling to me from the pantry.


----------



## debbie5

Speaking of fridge- I need advice. I got a 2nd hand upright freezer for free. Problem is that someone had unplugged the freezer and ALL the food in it unthawed and gooed everywhere, and rotted. Stunk to high hell. I bleached it, rinsed it....vinegar & baking sodaed it....rinsed it. Put pan of vinegar in it for 5 days. Smell was almost gone. I turned it on...and now it reeks. Not nearly as bad, but I want the odor GONE. I'm guessing some goo must have leaked out of the bottom (there is a 1 inch by 5 inch slit on bottom wall) and is festering. I want to unplug it, lay it on its side & see if I can unscrew the bottom panel & get up its ars to clean it. Problem is, I was told NOT to tip the freezer ever, as the stuff in the condenser can't be sloshed around. Any experience or a advice with this?? I'd throw it out, but it's fairly new, works great. I just dont want my chicken breasts smelling like death vapors...


----------



## Pumpkin5

Zurgh said:


> I had something brown and fuzzy found under the fridge for breakfast, RoxyB... D


:jol:Gosh you would be so easy to please in the kitchen....


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Speaking of fridge- I need advice. I got a 2nd hand upright freezer for free. Problem is that someone had unplugged the freezer and ALL the food in it unthawed and gooed everywhere, and rotted. Stunk to high hell. I bleached it, rinsed it....vinegar & baking sodaed it....rinsed it. Put pan of vinegar in it for 5 days. Smell was almost gone. I turned it on...and now it reeks. Not nearly as bad, but I want the odor GONE. I'm guessing some goo must have leaked out of the bottom (there is a 1 inch by 5 inch slit on bottom wall) and is festering. I want to unplug it, lay it on its side & see if I can unscrew the bottom panel & get up its ars to clean it. Problem is, I was told NOT to tip the freezer ever, as the stuff in the condenser can't be sloshed around. Any experience or a advice with this?? I'd throw it out, but it's fairly new, works great. I just dont want my chicken breasts smelling like death vapors...


Sorry, I don't know what you should do. But I agree with not tipping it over. We bought an almost new refrigerator, tipped it on it's side on the truck ride home, and ruined the refrigerator. You've already tried the two things I would have suggested, vinegar and baking soda. Good luck.


----------



## the bloody chef

debbie5 said:


> Speaking of fridge- I need advice. I got a 2nd hand upright freezer for free. Problem is that someone had unplugged the freezer and ALL the food in it unthawed and gooed everywhere, and rotted. Stunk to high hell. I bleached it, rinsed it....vinegar & baking sodaed it....rinsed it. Put pan of vinegar in it for 5 days. Smell was almost gone. I turned it on...and now it reeks. Not nearly as bad, but I want the odor GONE. I'm guessing some goo must have leaked out of the bottom (there is a 1 inch by 5 inch slit on bottom wall) and is festering. I want to unplug it, lay it on its side & see if I can unscrew the bottom panel & get up its ars to clean it. Problem is, I was told NOT to tip the freezer ever, as the stuff in the condenser can't be sloshed around. Any experience or a advice with this?? I'd throw it out, but it's fairly new, works great. I just dont want my chicken breasts smelling like death vapors...


If you turn it around to look in the back, there may be an evaporator pan at the bottom...not all freezers have them, but if there is a drain (slot) there, this one probably does. Liquids drip through the slot to this pan and evaporate from the heat of the compressor. If that is there you should be able to take it out and clean it. Check it for sludge and use a good cleaner/degreaser to wash it. To clean the drain itself, use a foaming bathroom cleaner (scrubbing bubbles!) and load it up until you see it oozing out the bottom, let it sit and rinse well...if you have a flexible brush (kinda like a large pipe cleaner) you can scrub the drain. Make sure to check the fan vents as well!!! Also- never a bad idea to go online and get the manufacturer contact info and call their 800#....good luck! Thanks for the idea for the Zurgh Bistro menu item- "Death Vapor Chicken"!!!! :googly:


----------



## Goblin

The doctor said my ultrasound showed there was no change since last year.
The heart muscle is weak, 40%. the same it was last year. There won't be any
change in medication. My next appointment is in August. Need to start walking
again as soon as Spring gets here.


----------



## Headless

Debbie - try vanilla extract. You could water it down a little and put it in a spray bottle. Completely spray and wipe out.

The other thing I would try is lemon juice.


----------



## PirateLady

Debbie5, I found this suggestion, maybe it will work...Make sure you clean the DRAIN, and gasket, then place regular charcoal on several layers of newspaper and leave it for at least a day or two. Remove that and wipe down all of the inside with straight vanilla (imitation ok) and then wipe down with plain water.

This usually took care of the problem. A few stubborn cases had to be done twice. I know of at least one unit that we did the charcoal/newspaper treatment for about a week, changing it out every two days.

Also heard leaving coffee grounds in the freezer for a few days will help also. 
Hope it helps.


----------



## Copchick

Goblin - glad to hear there aren't any changes for the worse.

I think we all have at one time or another accidentally made Death Vapor Chicken. 

Thanks for the frig cleaning tip with the scrubbing bubbles, TBC. I'll keep that one in mind. 

Pirate Lady - I used charcoal when I didn't know our spare frig in the basement had chicken thawing in the frig for a very extended length of time. I kept a tray of charcoal in there for about two weeks. It did work.


----------



## debbie5

thanks everyone....now I just gotta find the drain.


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, glad to hear your health report turned out to be holding steady.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I second/third/fourth the charcoal suggestion. I used that idea once in a refrigerator in a lab at work that had a lot of stinky organic chemicals in it - filled a large beaker with charcoal briquettes, stuck it in the fridge, and it worked like a charm.

Goblin, walking is best done regularly regardless of the weather, unless there's something like a hurricane going on. You're excused from exercise under those conditions

Other than that, we watched "Frankenweenie" last night - wonderful movie, and thought-provoking beyond the entertainment value. Spooky1 and I being science people, we found this scene particularly relevant:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Very relevant indeed.


----------



## Zurgh

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Oh dear Zurg. This bloody chef sounds just like you! Have you been creating clones of yourself?


I got tons of failed clones, but we're also infectious... he may have been bitten, or more likely, came in contact with my Zesty aura...

EQ, save it for me, another year and it will be ripened to perfection.

P5, every day is a glorious day that I wake up breathing! I have a simple philosophy regarding food; It's food, you eat it, you get full.



the bloody chef said:


> Thanks for the idea for the Zurgh Bistro menu item- "Death Vapor Chicken"!!!! :googly:


Remember I like mine with extra methane and wasabi... and triple the raw onions, please.

Neat clip, RoxyB.

Managed to catch a case of the crappy creepin crud pox... I was even vaccinated against it... Had to cancel some appointments for this week... I'm firing me, but I have to rehire myself to file the paperwork... being sick sucks.

Todays biggest threat: Leepin Lizard Beasts 
Proability Lvl: Low

Keepin it Zesty in the Year of the Wobbling Wombat!:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Mother Nature must be having a Hot Flash today. We had freezing rain yesterday, and today it's in the 60s.


----------



## the bloody chef

_


Zurgh said:



philosophy regarding food; It's food, you eat it, you get full

Click to expand...

_


Zurgh said:


> _. Remember I like mine with extra methane and wasabi... and triple the raw onions, please._
> 
> Explains the "Death Vapors"!!!


----------



## debbie5

My mom decided earlier this year that since she didn't feel any stomach upset, the doc must be wrong in telling her to take prescribed acid reducers twice a day. She's now in the hospital bleeding heavily from a perforated stomach, is anemic and has very low blood volume. People, ***take your meds***.

Due to this and the resultant drama, I have not had time to clean out the stank, so the freezer Death Vapors persist.....I need a wife.


----------



## Evil Queen

Prayers sent for your mom Deb.


----------



## debbie5

Thanks. Drama....yikes.


----------



## the bloody chef

A candle is lit for your Mom, Deb....


----------



## Goblin

I'll keep your mom in my thoughts and prayers Debbie.


----------



## Headless

Hope everything goes well with your Mom Deb.

Email from the lawyer today made me happy - hopefully deadbeat ex who owes us over $100k and has finally been declared bankrupt actually has some money stashed away and it looks as though we might get some back! Won't be the full amount, but after 5 years we had given up any hope of getting anything while he was off earning $120k a year, buying a house and living it up.

I hear your "take your meds" Deb and I'll raise you a "Pay people back when you borrow from them!" LOL


----------



## Goblin

I see that and raise you one "Don't get mad.......get even!"


----------



## debbie5

Bologna & cheese sammich for breakkie is surprisingly nommy. Up all night. Love me, love my hormones. Good thing I don't run a nuke plant or anything..I'm gonna crash at about 9am.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mother Nature is going to send us severe thunderstorms, heavy rains, and a flash flood warning today. Well, actually, the county sent the flash flood warning, not Mother Nature. I don't think she's computer-savvy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

sasme here today ... 50 something ...then tonight we drop to 15 ..... brrr, here comes Feb!!


----------



## scareme

Today's breakfast of champions...cold taco pizza, cottage cheese, coke. Yesterday we had rain, beautiful rain. The good kind with thunder and lightning. We needed it. Lake Hefner, the main water source for OK City, has been down 17 feet. And all but one county in OK has been under drought conditions. I guess our storm has moved on to Roxy. If you don't want it Roxy, you can send it back to us. We weren't really finished with it. 
Big hugs to you debbie. Mom's can be a lot of work, but they are so worth it. Where would we be without them. Not here. Makes me want to read Chicken Soup for the Mother and Daughter Soul again. But then I'd be crying again. And today is my get something done day, so I'd better not.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> sasme here today ... 50 something ...then tonight we drop to 15 ..... brrr, here comes Feb!!


I think thats called "in like a lion" Jeff. I hope it goes out like a lamb.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bone Dancer said:


> I think thats called "in like a lion" Jeff. I am hope it goes out like a lamb.


:jol: I hope what you hope...Baa Baa......:laugheton:
Okay...I am not bragging...but it is in the 70's today and feels like Spring. Back to the 50's though by the weekend....
(I still want snow)


----------



## Hairazor

P5, you can have my snow and all the shoveling that goes with it. Heehee!


----------



## the bloody chef

It's gonna be a tough year if March comes in like a lion at the end of January!!!

Enjoy your nice weather Punkin'! Only problem is you'll have all those Yankees comin' down to escape the cold and get in some early golf!!! _Please keep them!!!_ There are waaay too many here!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We've got rain....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

we've got sun. Thankfully, I'm almost over this cold.


----------



## Zurgh

Micro-biologic invaders in Z temple... Heavy losses on both sides reported... Preparing chicken soup bombardment... Send aid in forms of healing vibes... Message Ends...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here you go, Zurgh - good vibes:jol:


----------



## Zurgh

Thanks, RoxyB! That is a good start... must use the powers of Zestiness to fight invaders & finish workshop/lab/garage conversion, must sweat this bug-a-boo from thy system & assimilate it's powers for good and Zesty!!!:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

It's Jan. 30th and we're having a thunder storm.


----------



## Copchick

We have been having rain since this morning. Sadly no thunder.


----------



## Haunt2530

Just rain here, I wish there was thunder.


----------



## Pumpkin5

the bloody chef said:


> Enjoy your nice weather Punkin'! Only problem is you'll have all those Yankees comin' down to escape the cold and get in some early golf!!! _Please keep them!!!_ There are waaay too many here!!! [/FONT]


:jol:Well, I have no control over who stays or leaves...but there are a bunch of Yankees that have already defected......and who can blame them? I love it here too...but I would like a little more snow from time to time.....
A lot of the "imports" are good and fast friends....but, I am a contradiction. I am the fastest talking Southerner you have probably ever met....I communicate quite well with so called "Yankees" They understand...speed talk.


----------



## scareme

Damn! If doing something over and over again, makes you better at it, then why do I keep buring myself with the glue gun? And I forgot to have a bowl of ice water near by, so I'm tyring to pull the set glue off a blister. Grrrr!


----------



## Goblin

My cat name is Doctor Kitty Von Scooper. lol

Got a surprise Tuesday night. Went into the kitchen and there was a
snake laying there in the floor! It was about a foot and half long and
a greyish black color. My brother and I caught it and took it outside
and let it go! You usually don't see them moving around much in the
winter.Maybe the warm weather we've had the last couple of days had
something to do with it.

72 degrees today! Windy tonight. We're under a tornado watch till 2 am.


----------



## Copchick

Ha, ha! Josie's new name is Judge Sassy McPaws.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry, Frank didnt see the humor in this.


----------



## Headless

What a coincidence - we are having rain here too!

Had to take my doggie to the vet today - he has had a growth which has really blown up this past couple of weeks and doubled in size the past 48 hours and looking nasty. Vet put him on antibiotics and he'll have it removed next week. Problem is he is 13 years old, his heart isn't great, so surgery is a real risk for him. Leaving the growth is just as big a risk. So what do you do? I would rather try to fix it than leave it I think so he's booked in for next Thursday. Hug those puppies - they are pretty special and just don't live long enough.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I'd chance the surgery and have it fixed, Headless, but that's one of those personal decisions based on how well you know your dog and what his long term chances are for good quality of life. Never an easy decision, but I know you love your dogs and will do what's best for him.


----------



## Headless

Thanks Roxy. We thought the same and if it all goes well at least it won't be an immediate issue for him. If we don't do anything the growth will create all sorts of secondary problems - infections and the like. Not really looking forward to it but I don't see an alternative. Hoping the tough old guy will be fine.


----------



## Copchick

My dog, Jack just had surgery on the 22nd to remove a growth on his arm. He's 10 years old. It was about the size of a quarter, but I wanted to get it off. He had it for about six months or so, no real growth though. The tissue came back from the lab as being sarcoma but the good news is that the vet said it is a low level sarcoma. Meaning that there is a very low liklihood that it will recur or spread. They tested it and it had no growth, plus the tissue was in a capsule-like tissue. Since then, he's had bandage changes everyday at the vets because he has an open wound since they couldn't close it completely. 

I call Jack my Million Dollar Dog, he's been through so much. In December 2010 he was diagnosed with IMHA, Immune Mediated Hemolytic Anemia. He had a low chance of survival, but he beat it! It took a long recovery and we never found out the cause, but he's exempt from booster shots altogether since that can possibly throw him back into IMHA. I was so scared for him having the surgery. He's my sweetest little boy, never knew a sweeter dog and a big goofball too! So I know what you mean when you say they are pretty special. St. Francis was really working overtime watching over him.

Headless, my best thoughts are with you when your pup has his surgery. I know you'll worry, but keep positive thoughts. Hugs to you.


----------



## Headless

Thanks Tina.  He'll be getting extra hugs and treats this week for sure.


----------



## Hairazor

Headless, our dogs are so much a part of us aren't they? Good thoughts and prayers for your sweetie.


----------



## scareme

Hope for the best on Headless and Copchick's dogs. Our pets really do become like our kids. And I don't get half the crap from my pets as I do from my kids. Today was a beautiful day. Makes me want to get out and garden, but I know it's way to early. But I might throw some pansies in a pot just to scratch this itch. Oh, and it looks like my next pet will be Dr. Hairy Von Litter. I knid of like the name.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hairazor

Good one ^


----------



## Evil Queen

That's about right.


----------



## Troll Wizard

So two cannibals are sitting down eating dinner one night, and while they were eating one of them looks over to the other and says..."You know, I really hate my sister!". The other one looks up and says..."Well then, just eat the noodles!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

That picture applies to Seattle as well - 40 degrees outside and they're wearing shorts


----------



## Zurgh

Take good care of your critters, peeps!

Esma kitty on keyboard shield (with her blue eyes) 









Dr. Merlin, Too..









Shop helper & drying rack...









Almost done with the cleanup... :googly:


----------



## Spooky1

We had a visitor last night in our backyard.

DSC05485 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC05487 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC05486 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolang Spooky....From the first picture I was going to say...."Nice EARS"...
But I think I am going to have to be sexist and say...."NICE RACK"!!!!
Lucky, lucky you and Roxy.....
I wonder...sometimes...how you two can be so much 'the match made in Heaven"......can it.....possbily be.....the incredible....eutopia where you both live?????


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 said:


> We had a visitor last night in our backyard.
> DSC05485 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> DSC05487 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> DSC05486 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


You should see them when they gather in the front yard. I've counted 
anywhere from eight to fifteen at a time. Sometimes they have babies with
them. I've sat out on the front porch at night and they'll just look at you
and keep eating. They don't seem to be scared of people much. I've had 
them come up as close as four feet from me. Other times it's rabbits, 
squirrels, raccoons, opposums, hawks, even a fox or two!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I've seen deer show up on my parents property in MI. They're so very brave!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm hyper and want to go out to the shop and build something, but I don't know what I want to build. Plus, it's 1am and all my neighbors are asleep, so I can't run any power tools. I can't go to sleep, because it will mess up my sleep schedule, causing me to fall asleep at work. I have a few ideas for my new fence, but the compressor I have at the moment is very loud, so that's not an option. On a related note, I did find a brand new 26 gallon compressor online for $125 just a little while ago. I doubt the man would be very happy with me if I called him this late, though. 

Ugh, I need to find something to occupy my mind for a while.


----------



## Copchick

Spooky1 - I thought the same thing as p5, nice rack. That's a nice looking buck!

Hey BioHC - I'm sure the Mrs wouldn't mind housework to occupy your time while she's asleep to keep you occupied.


----------



## Headless

Hauntiholik said:


>


LOL perspective is such a wonderful thing really.



Spooky1 said:


> We had a visitor last night in our backyard.
> 
> DSC05487 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Awww Spooky he is gorgeous!



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jolang Spooky....From the first picture I was going to say...."Nice EARS"...
> But I think I am going to have to be sexist and say...."NICE RACK"!!!! ...........


LOL funny kid.



Goblin said:


> You should see them when they gather in the front yard. I've counted
> anywhere from eight to fifteen at a time. Sometimes they have babies with
> them. I've sat out on the front porch at night and they'll just look at you
> and keep eating. They don't seem to be scared of people much. I've had
> them come up as close as four feet from me. Other times it's rabbits,
> squirrels, raccoons, opposums, hawks, even a fox or two!


We have kangaroos come in to feed on our back lawn almost every night as well. And the wonderful parrots that come in to feed and you can hand feed them (the parrots not the roos). But they seem to all know that they can trust you and although they keep an eye on you they don't seem to be too concerned at all.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> I'm hyper and want to go out to the shop and build something, but I don't know what I want to build. Plus, it's 1am and all my neighbors are asleep, so I can't run any power tools. I can't go to sleep, because it will mess up my sleep schedule, causing me to fall asleep at work. I have a few ideas for my new fence, but the compressor I have at the moment is very loud, so that's not an option. On a related note, I did find a brand new 26 gallon compressor online for $125 just a little while ago. I doubt the man would be very happy with me if I called him this late, though.
> 
> Ugh, I need to find something to occupy my mind for a while.


LOL Bio I think you just did.
Must have been the night for it last night. I think I got collectively about 2 hours sleep last night and was very uncomfortable and frustrated. Hoping there might be a little sleep on offer tonight otherwise I'm not going to be worth much of anything tomorrow.

Given I only work 4 hours on a Friday, we headed off to Melbourne to pick up the shelves I bought on Ebay. Tomorrow (provided I can function....) we'll put them up in the shed and hopefully I can organise my tools and equipment and make a start on my props.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, the buck was gorgeous, but what you don't see in the photo is the damage done by deer a year or so ago on the arborvitae he's standing near The bucks also like to use the smaller trees (like our Japanese maples) as a rub to remove the velvet from their antlers. Not a good thing to do to a tree. We gave this guy a head start before letting Willow out into the yard to defend her territory.


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## the bloody chef

Great Moments in Evolution # 237- "I've fallen and I can't get up!"


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I just read an article about an Applebee's waitress getting stiffed on a tip, with religion used as the reasoning. I didn't want to stir up an argument, so I won't post the link unless a moderator says it is okay.


----------



## Copchick

BioHC - I know the one you're talking about. That "pastor" should be embarrassed, it wasn't very christian-like. She got outed and now she's embarrassed. Too bad the employee had to get fired over it. If it was me, that would be worth exposing a not so nice person that people in the community look up to. Just goes to show that we're all human and make ourselves look like an ass occasionally.


----------



## Copchick

If you want to check out Punxsutawney Phil make his prediction live, go to http://www.visitpa.com/groundhog-day-live-stream

I believe it's live starting tomorrow morning. Go Phil!!!


----------



## scareme

I wish her congergation would boycott services until the waitress gets her job back.


----------



## scareme




----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, the server did not get stiffed. An 18% tip was automatically charged since it was a group of 10 people. There was an option on the receipt for an additional tip beyond the 18%, which the pastor left as a zero. The remark written on the receipt was in response to the automatic 18% gratuity. There was a reference to tithing, but the incident really wasn't about religion. Frankly, I get irritated if a restaurant tries to decide for me how much to tip a server, although I do understand why it's often a policy. However, I don't take it out on the servers. They don't set restaurant policy.

I see both ladies have apologized for their actions.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

If I remember the policy correctly (worked as a busboy at Applebees in HS, won't eat there to this day 20+ years later), parties over 6 people get charged a percentage of the total amount as a gratuity. If I'm not mistaken, it goes up if there are more than 10 people in the party. Utterly theft in my opinion, because what if the waitress doesn't do her job? The gratuity still gets automatically added to the check by the point of sale system, whether you had good service or bad.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


>


OMG that just cracked both of us up. That was funny Roxy!



BioHazardCustoms said:


> If I remember the policy correctly (worked as a busboy at Applebees in HS, won't eat there to this day 20+ years later), parties over 6 people get charged a percentage of the total amount as a gratuity. If I'm not mistaken, it goes up if there are more than 10 people in the party. Utterly theft in my opinion, because what if the waitress doesn't do her job? The gratuity still gets automatically added to the check by the point of sale system, whether you had good service or bad.


Tipping isn't the norm here in Australia although some people will tip (myself included) if the service is outstanding. I find the expectation of tipping to be strange enough but I agree with you Bio - what if the service is really bad?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## the bloody chef

Copchick said:


> If you want to check out Punxsutawney Phil make his prediction .....
> 
> _Is it time to watch "Groundhog Day" again already????_
> 
> As for tipping: I've been in the business almost 40 years and I tip ridiculously well if the service is good, and not shy about 'poor' tips if the service isn't. The 'automatic gratuity' for larger parties, to me, is just wrong, but has become an accepted part of the industry, if not by the patrons. If the service is poor in that instance, write it on the check or comment card, and be sure to tell the server, the manager _and the company_ and make sure they know that the company headquarters will be receiving a written complaint- and then actually send that letter or email! You may or may not ever hear from the company, but rest assured-_they will!_ And then do what I do- _DON'T GO BACK!_ Spend your money where it's worth it! Also, I wonder how much of that 18% actually goes to the server. Many big names (like Mario Battali) have been sued recently by their service staff for keeping gratuities. The judgements are in the million$!!!


----------



## Copchick

I second that TBC. It doesn't happen very often, but if there is poor service I do express the problem to a manager and I write to the corporate office. I'm a decent tipper for good service and if the server is bad I will not leave a tip. Also if I have a very good all around experience at a restaurant, again I write the corporate office specifying the good points and use the servers name so they can get recognition too.


----------



## Copchick

Happy groundhog day everyone!!!

The other link I had posted isn't working apparently. I found another one. Check out Pennsylvania's famous groundhog. http://abcnews.go.com/live

*Edit - Phil did not see his shadow! Early spring, whoo hooo!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I waited tables when I was younger and I think you can tell a lot about a person by how they treat servers. And not just how they treat wait staff, but anyone that serves the public. My husband says I am a ridiculously good tipper, but that is my prerogative. (As Bobby Brown would say) I never leave nothing, but I do reward good service excessively. And I never talk down to servers, or ignore them like some "fluffy" people do, and I almost always get fantastic service. Remember, you get back what you put out. But that is just what I think....


----------



## debbie5

I could use a good purgative.


----------



## Pumpkin5

debbie5 said:


> I could use a good purgative.


:jol:At the risk of being "Sally Sunshine", this is what I get out of bed thinking every day....if I can throw my legs over the side of the bed and get up and walk downstairs under my own power and start the day...I am luckier than many. Little victories...that is the key...you are luckier than many Debbie...and you have us! (really lucky woman!) These days I think you are luckier than Bobby Brown too!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Sister's day today! Time for pedis!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I waited tables when I was younger and I think you can tell a lot about a person by how they treat servers. And not just how they treat wait staff, but anyone that serves the public.


Absolutely agree. I think that's even been given as dating advice - watch how your date treats servers at the restaurant when you go out to dinner and judge whether that person is a keeper by the behavior:jol:

Spooky1 and I always try to make it entertaining for the servers when we go out to dinner. It makes dining out more fun.


----------



## Zurgh

Any day I wake up still breathing, that's a win in my book...:googly:


----------



## scareme

Any day you wake up still breathing is a plus in my book too, Zurgh.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So the rodent says early spring - saved himself from being made into groundhog pie


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> Absolutely agree. I think that's even been given as dating advice - watch how your date treats servers at the restaurant when you go out to dinner and judge whether that person is a keeper by the behavior:jol:
> 
> Spooky1 and I always try to make it entertaining for the servers when we go out to dinner. It makes dining out more fun.


I spit on servers. When I see them I hit them with sticks and yell at them until they cry like them babies they are. Oh, wait. That's Nazis. Nevermind.


----------



## Pumpkin5

scareme said:


> Any day you wake up still breathing is a plus in my book too, Zurgh.


 Me too...


----------



## the bloody chef

As Capt. Lou Albano, the original pro wrestler and one-of-a-kind character, used to tell me...."Everyday I get up and the first thing I do is read the obituaries. If I don't see my name, I know it's gonna be a good day!"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:BC you are a funny guy!


----------



## Headless

It's very easy to focus on what you don't have. Sometimes you need to be reminded about what you do have and why you should be grateful for it. I love perspective!

Not very happy with my daughter last night - even less happy with the boyfriend. He was in a performance in Melbourne last night and she traveled down on the train by herself to see him. Because of the timing the only train back was at midnight which meant she was in the city by herself for an hour and a half and had to walk 5 blocks between the venue and the station. Despite him knowing she was there he ignored her texts, spent time with the cast after the show and then drove to his sisters for the night. I'm sorry but it's just not safe for a young woman to be wandering around the streets at that time of night by herself. Not a happy camper.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Headless said:


> I'm sorry but it's just not safe for a young woman to be wandering around the streets at that time of night by herself. Not a happy camper.


:jol:Maree, I totally understand....the boyfriend is a tool....putting his wants and desires before his girlfriend is an outrage...especially putting her in danger.
But I agree with you.....you were angry at her first.....when will young women start putting themselves BEFORE their "love interest"?
Ugh......I want people I love to start giving themselves value..................


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Maree, I totally understand....the boyfriend is a tool....putting his wants and desires before his girlfriend is an outrage...especially putting her in danger.
> But I agree with you.....you were angry at her first.....when will young women start putting themselves BEFORE their "love interest"?
> Ugh......I want people I love to start giving themselves value..................


You are so right! It drives me nuts how women give up their common sense and safety to cater to a guy they're smitten with. Drives me crazy when they put themselves second and there isn't any give and take.

Headless - I hope she opens her eyes to how the relationship is going to be. Tell her I said he is not worth it if he treated her like that and not to make any excuses for him acting like a jackass. He's a loser.


----------



## Zurgh

Must... get... more... shiny... coins...


----------



## Pumpkin5

Zurgh said:


> Must... get... more... shiny... coins...


:jol:Hey Zurgh...I have a whole big jar of them.....want 'em? I warn you.....they are extra shiny..................


----------



## the bloody chef

Don't give him anything shiny!!! He'll never stop staring at them!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 3 is The Day the Music Died - Buddy Holly, Richie Valens and the Big Bopper died in a plane crash in 1959 on this day.


----------



## Spooky1

Touchdown Ravens!


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> Touchdown Ravens!


Oh, is there a football game on? You would have thought they would have announced the fact. Or ran on ad to let people know who was playing. Silly.


----------



## scareme

Who forgot to pay the electric bill?


----------



## Zurgh

Ultimate teenager punishment for today... unplugging the internet (just the router)... hehehe... controlling fate... :smilevil: be back soon...


----------



## Spooky1

The Ravens Won! What a nail biter the game was at the end.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, I slept through it and missed all the commercials:jol:


----------



## Zurgh

What is this soup bowl to which they speak of? Must be a really cool bowl to look at for hours... in what museum does it typically reside? Go Soup! :googly:


----------



## debbie5

It's my prerogative to catch the misspelling of prerogative and find it to be purgative.


----------



## Copchick

Well, congrats to (it's so hard to say it) the Ravens. Even though they're our rivals, they're in our conference. Happy for you Spooky1.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> Well, congrats to (it's so hard to say it) the Ravens. Even though they're our rivals, they're in our conference. Happy for you Spooky1.


:jol:It was a good game but all the "little fights" were so silly. Boys will be boys...or something like that.......


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I find it hilarious that the Ravens won. With all the trash talk going on at my church... something about 4 and 20 black birds baked in a pie and 'quoth the raven, never more' I would love to know what they've come up with now that the 49ers lost......


----------



## Death's Door

Hi Everyone - Glad to hear that Phil predicted a short winter. I won't have to send him a death-threat email this year. 

Congrats to the Ravens. Sounds like Spooky1 is a happy camper! 

Hubby and I decided to stay home and chill. I was flipping back and forth to the "Puppy Bowl" and Superbowl last night. I was a little dissappointed with some of the commercials last night. That is why I watch the superbowl. Only a few were funny - some too serious.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We took the day off today, had a hearty breakfast at one of the local dives, then had some folks come in to take measurements and work up estimates for replacing an old sliding glass door and the old kitchen cabinets. I suspect that will cost us more than $100:googly:


----------



## Zurgh

Big Z's Lackwit Construction will do the job for $99.98 after tax... if you don't mind the cardboard and duct tape look, RoxyB...

So, a murder of ravens successfully obtained this soup bowl from a group of gold miners? Were the miners all drunk or tired, or were the ravens particularly clever and cunning? None of my bowls are as interesting as this soup'er bowl... except when it is filled with Thai curry and rice... damn, that sounds tasty, but I'm all out of coconut milk...

...still waiting for my order of air straps and reality anchors...

Who's up for a game of Spackle ball?:googly:


----------



## Evil Andrew

This is a great horned owl, sitting on our roof the other morning about 5:00am. His wingspan is about 4 feet. He was out hunting cottontails.


----------



## Hairazor

Cool shot EvilA!


----------



## MommaMoose

Well that is one less owl partaking of the prespring mating rituals in our back yard. They started today at about 4:30 this afternoon. I swear they were at least 20 of them out there by the sound of it. Surprisingly the cat has stayed away from all windows today. I guess she figured that there were more of them than she could handle.


----------



## Evil Queen

Very cool Evil A.


----------



## Hairazor

Wow, MommaMoose, how cool! I love owls!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have started keeping a notebook of how many times I call the police about young hoodlums looking for things to steal in my back yard, or altercations with said young hoodlums. Today I have been able to add two entries to my new notebook. I swear they are going to make me revert to my old ways...


----------



## randomr8

Just saying hey. 

And life is getting just a littllllllle too grown up for my taste.


----------



## dead hawk

damn kids, some kids broke my garden tortoise  an they left the head on my door step...anyway i'm back to say hi to everyone but random beat me to the punch/ so i am making a light post for the front yard and since the only legal way to wire something on my own is to dig side trenches that what I'll do :#3


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

^  

Randomr8, I hate when that happens. That's when I have to just do something so out of character or silly to put me back on my game.


----------



## Bone Dancer

MommaMoose said:


> Well that is one less owl partaking of the prespring mating rituals in our back yard. They started today at about 4:30 this afternoon. I swear they were at least 20 of them out there by the sound of it. Surprisingly the cat has stayed away from all windows today. I guess she figured that there were more of them than she could handle.


For a Great Horned Owl a cat would be a good meal, Your cat was just trying to save its furry skin by hiding indoors.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That owl has some great glowy eyes. He's all set for Halloween


----------



## Dark Angel 27

So, I scored a mini fogger for 25 bucks yesterday at the pawn shop. Tonight we'll see if it's worth the money.

Today, I'm also going to try something new. My sister's birthday is on the ninth and I'll be using rice crispy treats to sculpt a cave for her tiger. This is what I get from watching cake boss!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Ha ha, nice score DA on the fogger....and I would love to see the Rice Krispie cave if you do one. Who knew you could create such creations with rice krispies and marshmallows and fondant?


----------



## Pumpkin5

Evil Andrew said:


> This is a great horned owl, sitting on our roof the other morning about 5:00am. His wingspan is about 4 feet. He was out hunting cottontails.


That is a lovely picture EvilA.....I love owls....I wish I had one that lived near me...I think Owls are such beautiful birds of prey.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, the retaliation for my encounter with hoodlums occurred today. They busted one of the windows on my shop building and bent our back gate somehow. Police still haven't done anything about it. I'm beginning to get a little pi$$ed off. Calling the mayor's office tomorrow morning, to see if he will force them to patrol more often.

On a related note, now I have an excuse to go to Home Depot.

**EDIT**
Nice Score, DA!
That's an awesome shot of the evil bird, EvilA!


----------



## Spooky1

Beautiful Owl Andrew. I've never seen a Great Horned Owl in the wild.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Long rehearsal tonight, so I just had breakfast for dinner - French toast, crispy bacon, and pancakes with blackberry jam and whipped cream. Very yum.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm tired of seeing the Lindsey Vonn crash over and over and over


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I had to look that up, because either it's not news in our area or I'm not watching enough television:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well, it's almost noon and its 14 degrees out. Time to get my space suit on so I can walk out to the van. Spring better get here ASAP.


----------



## scareme

Bio, sorry to hear about your punk problem. Do you know any of their parents?

Roxy, here is some more Chris P Bacon for you to enjoy.

http://gma.yahoo.com/video/gma-baby-piglet-chris-p-080000095.html


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

No, these kids are walking from an apartment complex about a half mile away to hang out at the park behind our house (to meet the dope man and find things to steal). 

Luckily, they didn't actually bend the gate, they just knocked the post over. I was able to put it back up this morning. I've decided to replace the window with 1/2 inch thick plexiglass, and I'm also going to replace the other side, even though they didn't break it(yet)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aww, Scareme, that is sooo CUTE! He needs a little weight on the back of that wheelchair to offset his big head, though


----------



## the bloody chef

Chris P. Bacon? Really?!?!!? That poor little piggy! And I got a ton of crap for naming a miniature Scnauzer "Schnozze"!!! But, I must admit, Chris P. Bacon would make a great tombstone name!


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my co-workers is so seriously overweight (as in 400 pounds plus on a maybe 5 foot 9 frame) that he becomes winded after any type of simple exertion. This morning he got out of his chair to hook up his computer speakers, which meant getting down on the floor, and by the time he got up, he was struggling for breath. It scares me to think that he might just drop dead from using the stairs, which he usually avoids doing. His wife told me that their oldest daughter is saving voice mails from him on her cell phone because she's afraid he's going to have a heart attack and die, and that way she can still hear his voice after he's gone.


----------



## Spooky1

The Post Office is officially ending Saturday mail delivery starting August.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spooky1 said:


> The Post Office is officially ending Saturday mail delivery starting August.


One less trip to the mail box.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I know some of you already have this app, but my niece just made me into a zombie!!! Yay! My next year's Christmas card is done!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I suspect Frank the Cat had something to do with Monopoly's new token:

http://www.cnn.com/2013/02/06/living/monopoly-new-token/index.html?hpt=hp_bn11


----------



## Copchick

Hey P5, nice glam shot!


----------



## scareme

P5, I don't know which is better, the eyes or the teeth.

What a day I've had. I take part in mock juries. It gives the lawyers a chance to present their case, and then they get feed back from the jury, and the can change their presentation before the real case if they want to. And the jury gets $125 a day to sit through the case. Today really scared me. Without going into to much, it was a rape case. One of the guys on the jury said it was partly the plaintiffs fault because she should have been carrying a gun like the second admendment tells her to. I'm not kidding. The thought someone like this could someday end up in a real jury scares the hell out of me. I think I'll just lock myself up in the house and never come out again. But I wish more places offered delivery. I don't think I could live on pizza forever.


----------



## the bloody chef

You supposedly learn something new every day and today I learned that the Second Amendment tells us to carry firearms! Who knew! That sure explains a lot!!! I think I'm gonna move to the North Pole! I can make my own pizza!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Ha ha, nice score DA on the fogger....and I would love to see the Rice Krispie cave if you do one. Who knew you could create such creations with rice krispies and marshmallows and fondant?


I plan to post a pic anyway, however, after tasting fondant once, i don't plan to ever use it unless forced to. Still haven't gotten around to making the cave. I plan to tackle it tomorrow.


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> I suspect Frank the Cat had something to do with Monopoly's new token:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/02/06/living/monopoly-new-token/index.html?hpt=hp_bn11


If Frank is getting any royalties on this, he better be paying for his own food from now on.


----------



## Copchick

TBC - the second amendment says you have the RIGHT to carry a firearm. There's a difference.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## the bloody chef

scareme said:


> _One of the guys on the jury said it was partly the plaintiffs fault because she should have been carrying a gun like the_ _second admendment tells her to._ I'm not kidding. The thought someone like this could someday end up in a real jury scares the hell out of me. I think I'll just lock myself up in the house and never come out again. But I wish more places offered delivery. I don't think I could live on pizza forever.





Copchick said:


> TBC - the second amendment says you have the RIGHT to carry a firearm. There's a difference.


T- I was being sarcastic in response to what Scareme wrote...I am aware of the 2nd Amendment, but scared as well that there are people out there that actually think like this!!! I was serious about the pizza, though! I make a good pie!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 7 is:

Wave All Your Fingers at Your Neighbor Day - the operative word here being "all", not just one 

Send a Card to a Friend Day - I think Hallmark is behind this one


Today we have an auditor coming in from the workers comp insurance company. Hope she doesn't mind dogs being around


----------



## Zurgh

You can always put '* SARCASM ALERT *' since there is no dedicated sarcastic font or googly...

RoxyB, Auditors usually like cookies... hope 'H/Sh/it' doesn't see the dogs as a health or trip hazard. I'll tell ya' how many times I've been hurt on the job due to pets... Zero... and I counted twice.

Today is a spare the quantalope day, so try not to fold Q-space in there vicinity... :googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> February 7 is:
> Today we have an auditor coming in from the workers comp insurance company. Hope she doesn't mind dogs being around


:jol:Roxy, it has always been my belief, that if you don't love dogs...there is something elementally wrong with you......
...just saying......


----------



## the bloody chef

There are no better judges of character than dogs...if your dog doesn't like 'em- there's a reason and we should listen!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The only person I ever saw our first dog Jessie shy from was a gentleman who worked in the marketing department of a company I used to work for some years ago. I don't know if her issue was with him or his obvious toupee.


----------



## Death's Door

I don't know if I ever told you guys this but I go over to my brother's house every Thursday night to work with him. I have been doing this for over a year. He has two dogs (Charlie the ****zu and Jackie Poo the Pomeranian) and 4 cats (Gonzo (huge orange tabby), Apache, Iggy and Oscar. 

Now that the introductions are done, even before I park the truck, the welcoming committee is at the door waiting for their pets/scratches and talk of jiberish. Oscar, always stays behind and meows at me. He wants me all to himself. There are times he swats the other cats and dogs that get too close to me. We actually carry on a conversation - I ask him how his day is going and he meows at me. He stays at my side while we are having dinner and when finished, he follows me into the office and plops right on the desk and spreads out. This leads to a million pets and some kung fu kitty manuevers (play fighting). He stays with me until I leave. I am the only person that he does this with. Even my brother and sister in law don't see him all week but for some reason he knows when Thursday arrives because he will sit in the office and meow (sometimes loud) awaiting my arrival. Even before I leave around 10 p.m., I have the "I'm leaving and you have to shut the hell because it's late) pep talk. 

My brother called me last Saturday to invite me and hubby over for Superbowl and while we're talking, I hear loud meowing in the background. My brother asked him if he wants to talk to me. How did he know it was me on the phone?

This cat has a sick obsession with me. I just had to tell you this story.


----------



## Zurgh

Da Weiner has a kitty stalker, way better than the human or celery variety...:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

You haven't really lived until you've been adopted by a cat. And you've never known the true meaning of a snub until you've been snubbed by a cat

"Celery stalker" - LOL, ya doof


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Celery Stalker- Now I know why I hate celery!


----------



## Bone Dancer

And here I thought I had adopted Frank.


----------



## Troll Wizard

You know I really need to get back out to my shop in my garage and finish building that coffin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see there's a nasty storm or two predicted to hit the northeast part of the country this weekend. Stay safe and warm, all our haunt peeps there!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Got about 3 to 4 so far. Calling for another 3 or 4 inches of snow tomorrow.


----------



## the bloody chef

Just a wee blizzard headin' our way! Callimg for 12 to 18" here, but over 2' a little north and east....kinda like Halloween 2 years ago! Just hope the power and cable don't go out, but that's probably a dream! That just makes more time to make snow sculptures!!! Should be fun!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Stay safe and warm East coasters!


----------



## Spooky1

I guess I've had enough time off from Halloween. I'm starting to get ideas for a new prop or two.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Yes, be safe my friends! 

Spooky, I've had the same thing happen. I'm already sketching ideas as it is!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Spooky1 said:


> I guess I've had enough time off from Halloween. I'm starting to get ideas for a new prop or two.





Dark Angel 27 said:


> Yes, be safe my friends!
> 
> Spooky, I've had the same thing happen. I'm already sketching ideas as it is!


LOL, you guys are starting late. I've been working on some large stuff since the first week of January. If I weren't out of brads for my brad gun, I'd probably be out there right now.


----------



## Goblin

Seen the weather report at 11 pm. They're calling for a little bit of everything today, Right 
now it's just raining. Hope it stays that way till I get everything done. Two weeks ago I was 
in the middle of grocery shopping and it started snowing......by the time I got home it was sleeting!

Oh yeah, my sister has gone a month and a half without a cigarette!


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> One of my co-workers is so seriously overweight (as in 400 pounds plus on a maybe 5 foot 9 frame) that he becomes winded after any type of simple exertion. This morning he got out of his chair to hook up his computer speakers, which meant getting down on the floor, and by the time he got up, he was struggling for breath. It scares me to think that he might just drop dead from using the stairs, which he usually avoids doing. His wife told me that their oldest daughter is saving voice mails from him on her cell phone because she's afraid he's going to have a heart attack and die, and that way she can still hear his voice after he's gone.


I would be the last person to criticize anyone for their weight - but when it gets to this stage - and your health is so compromised and your family is resorting to this sort of thing then I think some sort of intervention would be life saving for all concerned.



scareme said:


> ...... One of the guys on the jury said it was partly the plaintiffs fault because she should have been carrying a gun like the second amendment tells her to.......





Copchick said:


> TBC - the second amendment says you have the RIGHT to carry a firearm. There's a difference.


People never cease to amaze me with their stupidity!



Da Weiner said:


> .......This cat has a sick obsession with me. I just had to tell you this story.


DW that is such an awesome story. Yep I think you have been adopted.



Goblin said:


> ......Oh yeah, my sister has gone a month and a half without a cigarette!


LOL loved the photo Goblin and great news about your sister.

Been a long 48 hours here but the good news is my 13 year old pup made it through the surgery. I can't tell you what a stressful day yesterday was waiting to hear the outcome. He had a bad night last night and none of us managed to get much sleep but he slept a lot today and is doing better and better even though he's obviously still in pain.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ok, it can stop snow anytime now. I sure hope you guys down stream of this are ready.


----------



## the bloody chef

This is gonna be a fun day! First we get the storm from the Atlantic heading up the coast during the day and then that will meet up with that storm that's just leaving Michigan tonight and it will be snowing for about 18 hours of blizzard conditions! Festivities to begin in about an hour! WooHoo!


----------



## Lunatic

Expecting 18-24" of snow here with a few spots of 30" potential. I love the snow so I'm actually excited about it. I got all of the supplies....Grey Goose, ice and a shaker. I think I'll be okay.


----------



## the bloody chef

Sounds like you're all ready to make Power Slurpees & Snow Cones! :googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lunatic said:


> Expecting 18-24" of snow here with a few spots of 30" potential. I love the snow so I'm actually excited about it. I got all of the supplies....Grey Goose, ice and a shaker. I think I'll be okay.


:jol:Yay for you Lunatic! A kindred spirit in the realm of snow lovers! I love the snow too...I am so jealous that you guys are getting all the snow and I know most of you (Northern living folks) hate it, so it is so nice to hear someone as childlike as I am over snow. Although I don't think Grey Goose is for children...but man is it delicious! (it's always more fun in the playpen, and I refuse to grow up and hate snow)


----------



## Lunatic

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Yay for you Lunatic! A kindred spirit in the realm of snow lovers! I love the snow too...I am so jealous that you guys are getting all the snow and I know most of you (Northern living folks) hate it, so it is so nice to hear someone as childlike as I am over snow. Although I don't think Grey Goose is for children...but man is it delicious! (it's always more fun in the playpen, and I refuse to grow up and hate snow)


Thanks Pumpkin5!
Some folks take life a little too serious. I'll never stop being a kid.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday All!

So far with the weather for our area it will be raining all day and turning over to snow later this evening. Kinda relieved about this because hubby and I have to go to a viewing for a friend tonight at 7 p.m.

Goblin - I glad that you sister is doing well with the ciggies. I hope she keeps up with the good work.

Headless - Glad the pup made it through surgery and is recouperating well.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy to hear the dog is doing well, Headless!

Yep, Bio, we do tend to be slackers when it comes to getting started on prop making for the year. Fortunately with a graveyard theme, we are blessed with the type of prop that is relatively quick to make - all we need is some styrofoam, a hot wire, and some paint


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sun is shining now and its clearing off. Calling for sub zero temps for tonight. Roads are still bad thou. Staying home and baking cookies with Frank.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Headless said:


> Been a long 48 hours here but the good news is my 13 year old pup made it through the surgery. I can't tell you what a stressful day yesterday was waiting to hear the outcome. He had a bad night last night and none of us managed to get much sleep but he slept a lot today and is doing better and better even though he's obviously still in pain.


:jol:Headless, I am so glad your little boy is doing okay....He reminds me of my Lab (13 this year too) with all his gray around his muzzle. I love the gray mugs!


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, Yay for your sister!

Headless, your dog has been in my thoughts so I am happy to see a positive update!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I feel like I slacked because I waited until January, Roxy. I guess that because I built a hot wire, I felt like I wasn't really slacking off. Then the New Year hit, and I got all hyper about building.


----------



## Copchick

Headless, I hope your boy feels better each day! Give him a pat on the head for me.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

BioHazardCustoms said:


> LOL, you guys are starting late. I've been working on some large stuff since the first week of January. If I weren't out of brads for my brad gun, I'd probably be out there right now.


Hey now! In my defense, the only reason I'm just now starting is because my wonderful sister forbid me to do anything Halloween related from Nov. 1 through February 1st.


----------



## scareme

Bio, great news about your sister. It can't have been easy for her. Kudoos for her strength. 
Headless, hope you baby starts feeling better soon. And I hope you get some sleep.
Bio, at the rate you've been going, you'll be going pro before you know it. And it sounds like your wife is on board with you. Lucky you.
Everyone take care with the storm. Stay warm and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It is some kind of windy outside right now. Hasn't stopped the dog from asking to go out four times since I got home from work,


----------



## Copchick

I hope you all effected by the latest blizzard keep safe and warm.


----------



## Headless

Blizzards there - heading for a really hot 10 days here........ Hope everyone stays safe.

Thanks for all the good wishes. Hogan is much brighter today so hopefully he'll be back to his old self soon.

Felt good today to get out in the garage and start making stuff again. Started a new tombstone and finished putting up the new shelving. Tomorrow is dog bathing day though.


----------



## Zurgh

Sick... hurt... stay safe & be well, forurmers.. be back...


----------



## dead hawk

I started Halloween prop building but stopped to build things around the house and such, I built a outdoor lamp post (it works) and my computer with all my pictures, passwords, sites, links, and documents broke so I bought a new HP and im trying to figure out this windows 8 stuff


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh said:


> Sick... hurt... stay safe & be well, forurmers.. be back...


What happened, Z?


----------



## Headless

Discovered we have a snake hiding in the 2nd garage that we use for storage. I am not going through and pulling everything out to find it! We'll just need to be vigilant and hope he/she found its way out of there and away - well away!!!!


----------



## Copchick

Zurgh said:


> Sick... hurt... stay safe & be well, forurmers.. be back...


Uh oh, hope it's not too serious, Z.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Zurgh said:


> Sick... hurt... stay safe & be well, forurmers.. be back...


:frownkin:Okay Zurgh....now you have me on the bandwagon too....What's up? You better tell us what is wrong.......we are worried about our Dark Lord.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Though there was a lot of hair pulling and cussin, the cake still came out looking really good. I have a lot to learn when it comes to using krispie treats, but I still managed to make a pretty piece.










It's a marble cake with white frosting, ran into the first problem when two cans weren't enough, so I had to improvise and used melted marshmallows. (very sticky) the snow flakes are coconut shavings and the mirrors are supposed to be ice. The figurines were bought at Hobby Lobby. And the cave is made from Krispie treats when I covered in melted chocolate and then more melted marshmallows. Wish the cave looked more like a cave, but this was a big step and i learned from the mistake I made.

And this is it lit up. For those of you counting, there are 36 candles which my a huge miracle, she blew them all out with one breath.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow! Great job DA! You are a master of invention...I would have panicked if I ran out of frosting...Nice save with the marshmallows and melted chocolate! You created a really great cake. Yay You!


----------



## Zurgh

Lingering mild cold finally evolved into Terrible Death Cold.


----------



## Zurgh

Fantastic cake, DA!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Zurgh said:


> Lingering mild cold finally evolved into Terrible Death Cold.


:undecidekin:Colds suck the worst Zurgh.....drink lots of fluids....Vicks on your chest to break up the chest portion....vitamin C.....Chicken soup....and lots of backrubs from you wife....that makes everything better...
Get well...we miss our Dark Overlord:kisskinkisses)


----------



## scareme

Great looking cake DA
I can hardly see to type this I am crying so hard at the thought of Zurgh's Terrible Death Cold. I don't know how I'll be able to carry on. But when I do manage to carry on, dibbs on your props. Especially the zombies. After all I was the one crying the loudest at your funeral. And I have to say, you do put the fun in funeral. The conga line through the cemetery was a blast.


----------



## Hairazor

DA, you are quite inventive, nice cake!

Zurgh, hack it up and get well!


----------



## scareme

P5, I see you've changed your quote. I saw this and thought of your old quote.


----------



## Hairazor

Gotta love Betty in any form!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Scareme, that is HILARIOUS! I love Betty and I loved her in the movie The Proposal...of course...it may have been Ryan Reynolds...he is yummy! I sort of miss my old quote...."what if the hokey pokey really is what it's all about".....but somehow, I feel like I must evolve....I haven't quite found my perfect slogan...I like yours though...and I agree 100%! 
(cool book by the way.....I am midway through...how are you doing?)


----------



## debbie5

Sick. Day 13.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm too tired to go back and use the quote button to reply to all of your kind words. I'm exhausted and about to go to sleep, but I wanted to thank you all for the compliments.

Sleep well everyone! :jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I've been sitting at my desk since 11:30 tonight, and just finished a concept drawing for my spacer posts in our new cemetery fence. Now to do the math and see how many I will need to build, so I can figure out how much lumber to get, and how much wire I will need for the integrated lighting. 

Looks like I need to start another pot of coffee. This is gonna take a while.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You guys are hilarious

Good job on the cake, DA!

Hope you get better soon, Zurgh and Deb. Being sick for an extended period kinda bites.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So my wife decided to get me a small air compressor for Valentine's Day. Now I have to figure out how to out-do her...


----------



## Copchick

^ Aww, now that's love.


----------



## Bone Dancer

BioHazardCustoms said:


> So my wife decided to get me a small air compressor for Valentine's Day. Now I have to figure out how to out-do her...


Perhaps some tools to go with the compressor would say "I love you"


----------



## Bone Dancer

The weather cat just came in and was wet. Must be raining.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

This is my first planned prop. I'm calling him Winchester, or Chester for short. What do you think? I've got the rest of the concept sketches in my album on my profile.


----------



## Copchick

Ooo, now there's a creature to behold DA! How big will you make him?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm thinking about 3 feet max tall since I'm planning to perch him on a rock of some kind. 

Sorry, I should have put that description. He's definitely going to grab attention. He's a cross between a Pokemon, gargoyle, and a bull dog. And I'm planning to give him green or white eyes.


----------



## Hairazor

DA that will rock!


----------



## trishaanne

Only four more days till the house in North Carolina is ours!!! Then it's on to doing some redecorating over the next year to haunt it up, file to open a business, copyright the name, get the logo made and be ready to open in August of 2014. I'd like to open sooner but I'm taking hubby on a surprise cross country road trip next year for our 15th anniversary and we'll be gone for 2 months. I don't want to open until I know we'll be there. Getting so excited to be doing this after talking about it for 10 years!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Congrats Trish!


----------



## debbie5

That sounds like a blast, Trish!! Congrats!


----------



## scareme

He's a cutie DA, and I like the name. 
Trishaanne, it sounds like things are going to be exciting for the next year. If your trip includes Oklahoma, I'll be glad to put you up.
Bio, as exciting as tools sound, women love jewelry. You could go the Billy Bob Thorton and Angelina Jolie route and wear a vial of each others blood around your necks. Here's a picture of them with their matching vials of blood.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

OMG....that's something I never imagined.....oh wait, never mind. *yawn* I'm gonna go to sleep now. Nighty night!


----------



## Death's Door

Hi Everyone - South Jersey lucked out with the storm. Was just a storm that produced rain - hardly any snow.

Zurgh and Debbie - hope you guys are getting better.
DA - Nice cake and drawing of Chester. Love the creativity
Trish - sounds like a start to a great year for you, hubby and family. Congrats!


----------



## Copchick

I took my dog, Jack to the vet today for his bandage change from surgery. We're in the reception area and this guy walks up and starts to pet him and said he was a really nice dog, etc. (Jack is just a big sweetie, very laid back). Then the guys says "wonder what he'd do if someone kicked him?" I said "excuse me?!" He kept petting him and I pulled Jack closer to me and said "I don't know what he would do but I know someone would be going to the hospital". Then he went outside. The receptionist heard this too. We both were like Wtf! Who says that? If this man would've came back to pet Jack again, I would have told him to leave my dog alone. Found out they suspected he abused and injured his dog. Creepy freaking a-hole. How do I attract these goofs? Ugh!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, what a CREEP! Hope Jack is doing well and neither of you see that guy again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Copchick, that story reminds me of a guy one of my roommates in college dated. We were chatting one day and he said "I really like the winter". I said I liked it, too, because I enjoy cool weather. He then said "I like it because all the bugs die". An innocent statement on the face of it, but something about the look on his face when he said it raised reg flags for me. He turned out to be a very emotionally controlling person and ran roughshod over my roommate in that respect. She had a knack for dating "fixer uppers".


----------



## scareme

Wow Copchick, that guy was creepy.


----------



## Headless

Great cake DA!

Deb & Zurgh I hope you are feeling better!

WOW Trishanne - not long now!

OMG Copchick my stomach churned when I read that. What a moron! There are some sick people out there.

Miss Kitty had her 2nd birthday yesterday. We took some photos of the dogs having a little treat of a birthday cake. I posted a link in the pets thread. They were pretty cute!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

@Copchick: In your line of work, you'll see that guy again. Probably in cuffs.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Haunti

We caught the first night of the Westminster Dog Show last night - part 2 runs tonight. Last night the groups shown were Hound, Herding, Toy, and Non-Sporting. Tonight we'll see the Working, Sporting, and Terrier groups. The sporting group is probably our favorite because it seems all the happy dogs (as in, constant tail-wagging) are in that group


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well my planning phase for the fencing is pretty much finalized. I should start building sections and spacer columns tomorrow morning when I get home. I foresee my complete mental breakdown starting somewhere around October 10th. 

In other haunt related news, I won an auction for a lightning FX box on ebay last night. It cost me $9 plus $4 shipping. I guess my haunt will have one more spooky effect this year.

@Roxy: Even though they don't allow my beloved "bully breeds" in the Westminster show, I still like seeing the terrier group and the sporting group because of all the "Happy dog meters" wagging all over the place.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I think the American Staffordshire Terrier is a close match to your "bully breed"

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/breedinformation/terrier/amstaff.html

These dogs are shown at Westminster. As noted on the link, the best known representative of this breed (for us older folks) is Petey from the Little Rascals/Our Gang shorts.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> I took my dog, Jack to the vet today for his bandage change from surgery. We're in the reception area and this guy walks up and starts to pet him and said he was a really nice dog, etc. (Jack is just a big sweetie, very laid back). Then the guys says "wonder what he'd do if someone kicked him?"


:jol:Tina, that is just so wrong! I can't believe you didn't bring him to his knees with a swift kick to his privates! (Well, I can understand why you didn't...but still......he deserved it.) And it really bothers me that the vet office suspects him of abuse to animals and doesn't do something about that. I think you should have to pass a test to own animals or have children. The world would probably be a better place, and there would be a lot less neglected animals and abused children.......


----------



## Copchick

@ P5 - The vets office is reporting him to the humane officer for what they suspect that he did to his dog. They believe he kicked his own dog to the point where it sounded like it would need to be euthanized. Sad I know, but there's a place in hell for people like him and the dog will be in a better place than suffering at his hand. I didn't know what their suspicions were until after our conversation. 

It kills me when something happens to an animal. I say a prayer to St. Francis, patron saint of animals when I come across something to do with a critter where my hands are tied or to just to help me through it mentally.

On a lighter note, the sun is peeking out again today and it feels so good.


----------



## the bloody chef

I like to think that these a-holes come back in the next life as WeeWee pads! Probably too good a fate for them! Shame we can't use them for that in this life!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I could never be a humane soc. officer. Were ever I went, there might be dead people. I have seen the animals shows where they go and rescue pets and such. No way could I be carrying a gun. A tazzer maybe.


----------



## Zurgh

scareme, you made me smile the other day when I thought it impossible... Thank you.

I didn't know petey was a breed dog, RoxyB. 

Copchick, someone like that is a very disturbed person... that sicko should have one of those 'freak industrial' accidents... ya' know, like falling down a flight of fists or repeatedly stumbling into a brick wall. I think BIO is right about seeing him again in cuffs. Hope your pup is doing better.

Still ill, getting better slowly... just ate an antacid and thought it was the yummiest candy ever, at least the cough of intense suffering has calmed down to a more tolerable level.:zombie:


----------



## Pumpkin5

the bloody chef said:


> I like to think that these a-holes come back in the next life as WeeWee pads! Probably too good a fate for them! Shame we can't use them for that in this life!!!


:jol:Yes Tina, I know you are correct...but still....and yes Bloody, that is way too good for them....I prefer [email protected]#* the said offender behind my truck until all the *%!$ is gone....but that is just me. (edited by me to prevent any hurt feelings on anyone's part) Did I mention I HATE cruelty to animals???

P.S. So glad you are feeling better Zurgh!


----------



## Death's Door

Glad to hear you're on the mend Zurgh. I'm sure the Oatmen were just waiting in the wings.


----------



## Evil Queen

Glad you're starting to feel better Z.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

@Roxy: I didn't think that the Westminster Kennel Club allowed Staffies anymore. They are a slightly larger version of an American Pit Bull Terrier, and generally get lumped in. I know the AKC and CKC don't recognize either as an official breed anymore, which is a cop out move, if you ask me.

@Zurgh: Petey was an American Staffordshire Terrier, and didn't really have a ring around his right eye.


----------



## Spooky1

It's just not fair. The Golden Retriever has never won Westminster. Maybe next year.


----------



## debbie5

I think it might be due to the fact that the Goldie head has significantly changed over the past 20 years...perhaps the judge doesn't like the more rounded, puppyish heads seen lately...??


----------



## Copchick

Had the dog show on for a little bit last evening. All are beautiful! I couldn't pick a favorite. My dog Fly, a border collie kept watching it. She would walk up to the screen tilt her head trying to figure it out then try to sniff the dog on screen. She was so funny, watching her confusion when she knew it was a dog but she couldn't confirm it with the sniff.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Life sure goes fast!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 has a theory that the Westminster judges favor dogs that are HMOs (high maintenance organisms). The wash-and-wear dogs get passed over, sadly. The golden retriever did get pulled out for the first cut after the group had been shown and we were so hopeful (as was the crowd). We were sitting on the couch yelling "Pick the golden, pick the golden!":jol:

On a lighter note )), we were struck by the similarity between last night's winner and handler, and the winner/handler in the movie "Best in Show":

Best in Show Westminster:










Best in Show movie:


----------



## Pumpkin5

Spooky1 said:


> It's just not fair. The Golden Retriever has never won Westminster. Maybe next year.


:jol:You know it's all rigged, right? Sorry Spooky....that is just the sad truth...
(I am only kidding......well......maybe.....)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I had to take Spike to the vet this morning. When I got home from work, he was breathing/panting heavily, lethargic, and would not move. Nowhere near the happy puppy he has been since we got him. Vet listened to his chest and said it sounds like he has a heart murmur, so they wanted a couple of xrays. Comes back from the x-rays and shows me three pics of the inside of my sweet puppy's chest. His abdominal cavity is full of fluid, and it is pushing against his heart and lungs, causing heart damage and basically suffocating him. 
Long story short, he has to have open heart surgery (This is a three month old puppy, in case you didn't know) The vet put him on Lasik and enalapril to help eliminate the fluid and dilate the blood vessels so that he can get the oxygen that he needs. The vet is going to call around and see if he can find a veterinary thoracic surgeon in our area, and I have reached out to every rescue I have ever helped out in any way, asking for help with the cost of the surgery ($1200-$1500, ball park). 
And I thought I was going to get some sleep today. Hah!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, Bio, sorry to hear that. Do they know why fluid was leaking into his abdominal cavity?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh Bio, poor puppy! Best to him!


----------



## the bloody chef

Good luck to Spike!!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Life sure goes fast!


Jeff, either your having fun orrrrr your going down hill.


----------



## Death's Door

Bio - sorry to hear about your pooch!!! I can't believe he's having to go through this.


----------



## Jack Mac

So sorry to hear about your pups condition, Bio. Hoping that he makes a quick recovery. Keep us posted.


----------



## Copchick

Poor Spike! Bio, do they know what caused this? Was it the heart murmur itself? I'll say a prayer to St. Francis for Spike. Hope it all works out okay for the little guy.


----------



## Death's Door

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Life sure goes fast!


Hey Jeff - I was thinking of you last night while I was working on my prop(nothing dirty!) and how I loved the web gun that I got from Frightners a while back. I even let hubby mess with it until I took it back.


----------



## scareme

Zurgh, I live to make you smile. Glad I could help.
Roxy, I love the two photos. Best in Show is one of my favorite comedies. I almost wet myself when Fred Williard talks.
Bio, my prayers to Spike. So awful in a dog so young. 

Yesterday we had snow. The big fulffy flakes kind. I was out shopping and going into the store I looked up and let the snow flakes fall on my face and I thought, I love snow. Coming out of the store, I walked threw the slush in shoes that let all the water in. I got to the car and had to clean all the windows with bare hands because I hadn't worn gloves. The car slid sidewise when leaving the parking lot, and driving home I couldn't see more than a car length ahead of me because of those damn big fluffy flakes. Doesn't take long to remember why we left the north. lol And today the snow is all gone. It doesn't last long in this fifty degree weather. Next snow day I'll stay home and watch it through the window.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, we were thinking while watching the dog show that it would be so funny if they let Fred Willard help with the comments:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Copchick said:


> Poor Spike! Bio, do they know what caused this? Was it the heart murmur itself? I'll say a prayer to St. Francis for Spike. Hope it all works out okay for the little guy.


Tina, the doc said that it looks like his heart had not fully developed, causing the murmur, which caused inflammation and fluid generation in his abdomen and chest, which made the murmur worse, which in turn made the heart condition worse. They have him on Lasik and Enalapril (A medication for congenital heart defects) and told me that that will buy us a little more time to come up with money for heart surgery.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

QUOTE=scareme;717675]

Bio, my prayers to Spike. So awful in a dog so young.

[/QUOTE]

Thank you. Poor little guy has me worried.


----------



## trishaanne

Heading out in a few minutes to head halfway to North Carolina. Then we plan on stopping for the night and will finish the trip tomorrow. Walk through is scheduled for 11:00 and closing at 2:00. VERY excited. However, recent events may have ruined the B&B idea for a few more years... Hubby always says family has to come first, but when is enough, enough? When is it OUR turn? SO pissed right now, but at least I know that by this time we'll have a very nice house to retire to and where there is no family!!! Good thing is that it's paid free and clear, so we don't have to worry about a mortgage! Bad thing is I can't move into it until January. Until then it looks like monthly road trips! Talk to y'all Monday!


----------



## scareme

Good luck trishaane! How exciting.

Our news opened with this statement tonight... Mother killed her son now in jail. When you hear it there is no punctuation. Who do you think is dead, and who is in jail?


----------



## Evil Andrew




----------



## Pumpkin5

Evil Andrew said:


>


:jol:Evil A, I saw a tshirt with that slogan on it and laughed my a** off! Thanks for posting it, that is so funny!


----------



## Hairazor

Trishaanne, Yay for your house!

EvilA, snicker, snicker, snicker!


----------



## Goblin

Happy valentine's Day!
Remember Valentine's Day when you were in grade school and you had to make a Valentine box 
and your classmates would put Valentines in it. You always got one from the teacher that said it
was from "Guess Who?" My father helped me make one in the second grade that was made like a 
mailbox, complete with the flag and my name and address on the side! Nowadays I wish I had kept it.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Goblin said:


> .....
> and your classmates would put Valentines in it. You always got one from the teacher that said it
> was from "Guess Who?"


:jol:Wait!.....that was from the teacher???


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> .....We caught the first night of the Westminster Dog Show last night - part 2 runs tonight. Last night the groups shown were Hound, Herding, Toy, and Non-Sporting. Tonight we'll see the Working, Sporting, and Terrier groups. The sporting group is probably our favorite because it seems all the happy dogs (as in, constant tail-wagging) are in that group


Very proud as a very dear friend of mine co-bred the Clumber that went Group 3rd. And I LOVE the Cocker that was Group 2nd. Have a soft spot for springers as well. I won Group 1 at our big Sydney Royal Easter Show here in Australia with a springer imported from the USA. Mandie was a sweetie!



Pumpkin5 said:


> ....Tina, that is just so wrong! I can't believe you didn't bring him to his knees with a swift kick to his privates! (Well, I can understand why you didn't...but still......he deserved it.) And it really bothers me that the vet office suspects him of abuse to animals and doesn't do something about that. I think you should have to pass a test to own animals or have children. The world would probably be a better place, and there would be a lot less neglected animals and abused children.......


The more I think about this the more it makes me angry!



BioHazardCustoms said:


> I had to take Spike to the vet this morning. When I got home from work, he was breathing/panting heavily, lethargic, and would not move..........


Bio - sending healing thoughts your way for Spike! I hope it all works out OK for him.



trishaanne said:


> Heading out in a few minutes to head halfway to North Carolina. Then we plan on stopping for the night and will finish the trip tomorrow. Walk through is scheduled for 11:00 and closing at 2:00. VERY excited. However, recent events may have ruined the B&B idea for a few more years... Hubby always says family has to come first, but when is enough, enough? When is it OUR turn? SO pissed right now, but at least I know that by this time we'll have a very nice house to retire to and where there is no family!!! Good thing is that it's paid free and clear, so we don't have to worry about a mortgage! Bad thing is I can't move into it until January. Until then it looks like monthly road trips! Talk to y'all Monday!


I hope everything works out for you Trishanne! It sounds like such a fantastic project.



Pumpkin5 said:


> Wait!.....that was from the teacher???


Yeah that is almost as bad as hearing Santa isn't real!!!!! LOL

I start another stint tomorrow for two weeks and one day filling in for the CEO's assistant while she heads off overseas to attend a wedding. I guess they must think I'm OK to keep giving me the gig - I haven't broken anything yet! LOL

Glad it's the weekend soon though. Oh so tired this past couple of days and feeling like the body is fighting something off. Hope it doesn't develop into anything nasty.


----------



## Death's Door

Gooda Morning Hauntforum Peeps!! Had some snow last night - the kind of snow that doesn't make the roads dangerous - just sticks to the lawn and looks pretty. 

Worked on my Valentine's Day stuff last night while having a glass of wine and watching The Nightmare Before Christmas. Got hubby a card and heart with sugar-free chocolates from a local candy store in town. Because I'm working tonight at my brother's house, I made up a bag of goodies and a card for my nephew. I baked and decorated a chocolate cake for my brother and sister. I bought treats for the dogs and cats at his house. I also bought Oscar (my feline stalker that counts the minutes until my arrival at the house) a bed. I will be putting the bed on the table so he can lay in that instead of walking all over while I'm working, and also, so I can avoid getting cat butt in my face.

Very busy night before Valentine's Day for me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I want to be Da Weiner's Valentine

I put a box of chocolates and a card on Spooky1's dresser last night, figuring that by the time he came to bed, it would be Valentine's Day (we're both night owls). He finally saw it this morning after going by the dresser a couple times. Sometimes his powers of observation are not so powerful

We also got snow yesterday - big fluffy flakes that started falling during rush hour. The roads had a few icy spots this morning which some drivers did not anticipate. On my way into work, I got to a spot where a driver had swerved off the road, gone through a split rail fence, and ended up nose-to-nose with a tree across a field. He was probably not happy about that.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Glad the day is half over, only 12 more hours till I can come out of my cave. But in the meantime, i'm finally gonna test the mini fogger and go through a box of Halloween decor that my birth mom gave me. I sure hope it's all worth it, though I know most of it was probably bought from the dollar store. She's pretty cheap in everything she buys.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Glad the day is half over, only 12 more hours till I can come out of my cave. But in the meantime, i'm finally gonna test the mini fogger and go through a box of Halloween decor that my birth mom gave me. I sure hope it's all worth it, though I know most of it was probably bought from the dollar store. She's pretty cheap in everything she buys.


Shoot, I love dollar store props. They're cheap, and I can almost always find ways to make them look cooler. Some clear glue and food coloring makes a pretty good fake blood.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yeah, I know, but i don't' know what could be done with a punch of cheap blow up pumpkins. If that's what she put in there, i just don't know how to make anything cool out of them. If she included what i think she did, i may have some vintage decor for sale on here.


----------



## debbie5

blow up pumpkins= mache (cauldron? skull? pumpkin?) forms...pop & remove when done.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> I want to be Da Weiner's Valentine
> 
> I put a box of chocolates and a card on Spooky1's dresser last night, figuring that by the time he came to bed, it would be Valentine's Day (we're both night owls). He finally saw it this morning after going by the dresser a couple times. Sometimes his powers of observation are not so powerful.....


Yeah I wouldn't mind being Da Weiner's valentine either!

LOL @ Spooky Roxy - commonly known here as a "boys look".....



Goblin said:


>


HAHAHAHA good one Goblin.

Well its Friday night. We are headed for a very warm weekend. All the talk about snow!!!! It wouldn't last long here that's for sure.

I have so much I wanted to do this weekend but it's going to be so hot I'm not sure I want to leave the dogs to go do half of it.


----------



## Troll Wizard

I'm thinking . . .


----------



## scareme

Goblin said:


>


Don't you just hate it when they don't include all the parts?


----------



## Headless

Oh look - a CT - A part missing!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well I got started on a prop yesterday. Found three left over 16 inch skellys from the dollar store. Got wire run through them so they will be possible. Now to do some body work on them with foil as a sculpt medium. If that works out, then a coat of black rubberized sealant spray or two. With luck the end product will be three little demonoids for my witches. I gota say, once you start prop work the ol'feeling comes back.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bone Dancer said:


> I gotta say, once you start prop work the ol'feeling comes back.


:jol:Sounds like bragging to me....(teasing you....of course I wish I could post the same message...that would be lying though.)


----------



## Death's Door

Bone Dancer said:


> Well I got started on a prop yesterday. I gota say, once you start prop work the ol'feeling comes back.


I know just what you mean. I just finished a prop that I made for our M&T meeting tomorrow that I will be giving as a gift. Before I started it, I knew I was going to make a few for my yard haunt. It turned out awesome and now I can't wait to start making some for me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 15 is:

Candlemas - on the Julian Calendar 

National Gum Drop Day - disgusting candies, if you ask me:jol:

Singles Awareness Day - can apply either to unmarried folks or one dollar bills


----------



## Zurgh

Mergle bergle, Pfft th th th ... Garble warble table farble... chhht ch ch ch clomp.. Just can't seem to get going this morning... perhaps coffee is the solution, or is it a colloidal suspension... niblit giblet, hobble de gee...:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

Sounds like water on the brain, go pee.


----------



## MrPumpkinZero

I'm thinking more coffee is necessary since I just tried to answer the remote control instead of the phone.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Evil Queen said:


> Sounds like water on the brain, go pee.


*busts out laughing* omg. you are so freaking hilarious!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hmmm. is it March yet?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> hmmm. is it March yet?


Jeff, after my birthday it can March as soon as possible. We are to the part of winter where it warms up enough to melt and then freezes again at night, and you get to play on the ice.


----------



## scareme

As I've mentioned before, I like to do little acts of kindness, and one of the eaisier ones is paying for the order of the car behind me at a drive through. Today there was no car behind me, so I told the girl at the first window since there was noone behind me, I just gave her the money I would have spent. When I went to the window to pick up my food the two girls at that window started clapping and told me thank you. I was kind of embarrased I didn't give her more. And I also thought with what they make, I probably should do more tipping to the employees, as they probably need it more. Ahh, so many people, so little money.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Guess I should say thanks - that was me following you to lunch the last 4 years : )


----------



## scareme

Evil Andrew said:


> Guess I should say thanks - that was me following you to lunch the last 4 years : )


That's so clever of you to keep changing cars. I would have never known it was you. 

Here's one for you Star Trek fans out there....


----------



## Bone Dancer

You would think the folks in the red shirts would have caught on. Did you notice that Scotty hardly ever left the ship.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the original Star Trek. Spooky1 bought me all three seasons on DVD for my viewing pleasure when I find the time


----------



## Spooky1

I wore a red shirt to work yesterday and all I could think was, "I hope Kirk doesn't have me beam down to the planet with him".


----------



## Hairazor

Is Iowa a great state or what?

http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2013/02/11/thousands-gather-in-iowa-for-annual-bacon-festival/


----------



## Goblin

I was at Walmart today and found a dvd for 9,95 that had 5 classic movies on it......
The Wizard of Oz, Yankee Doodle Dandy, Singing in the Rain, Seven Brides for Seven Brothers, 
and Viva Las Vegas! I also found a bank at Family Dollar that digitally counts the change as you 
put it in and keeps track of it. It only cost 6.00!


----------



## Copchick

I love today's picture Goblin! You hear stories about our troops being adopted by dogs while they're overseas and they make arrangements to have the dog shipped to America so they can still have the pet. That kind of bond is wonderful. Those overseas pets I'm sure are helping our troops with having a bit of normalcy.


----------



## Pumpkin5

I love that picture too Copchick and I agree! Soldiers have such big hearts. I don't know why, but I cry like a baby every time I watch this commercial.....I just love it.


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, your pic brought a lump to my throat and P5 your vid brought the tears!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Hairazor said:


> Goblin, your pic brought a lump to my throat and P5 your vid brought the tears!


:jol:When I cry.......everybody cries......Bartender? A round of tears for the house!:devil:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*sob* that's beautiful!


----------



## scareme

Spooky1, you're too funny!
Hairazor, have you ever had waterchestnuts wrapped in bacon? To die for.
P5, I didn't cry, but it did give me goosebumps, even better.

Hubby said when they are in France there are a lot of feral cats at that base. They are told not to touch them because of diseases. But he said it's really hard not to when they are rubbing up against your legs and purring. There was one he grew fond of and would bring her meat scraps from chow hall. He can be such a softie sometimes.


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, a friend brought some bacon wrapped chestnuts to a pot luck and I was hooked! Also, bacon wrapped shrimp! Nom, nom!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

P5--- I don't know why, but I cry like a baby every time I watch this commercial.....I just love it.

Not me, those arent tears, I'm just sweating through my eyes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is Do a Grouch a Favor Day. Do we have a resident grouch here in need of a favor?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*What I found*

So, while going through the box of Halloween Decor, I found something odd. I've seen my mom put it up every year. Yeah I know its a pumpkin but I'm wondering if it's not some retro decoration.










And yeah, I loved the little bear figurine I found. It's that whole batty obsession! :lolkin:


----------



## Bone Dancer

It's a teddy bat bear.

Thats some pile of pills you got there.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

You have no idea. That's not even all of them. Only 31 and I'm already falling apart! i was referring to that JOL thingy!

Oh and while I'm add it, I decided to do some sculpting....








It turned out somewhat different then the sketch, but I think this chubby little guy's got promise.


----------



## Zurgh

Cool, DA. Sculpting can be very fun.

I'm grouchy & I'd like a favor... could someone find me a good tutorial on making a cheap, quick, & simple mechanism for an armature base with a quick release...

Also, my new favorite thing to say to my kids (aside from I love you) is...
..."Because I said so!" 
Tired of explaining the whys & arguing... 
I may be an equal opportunity tyrant, but even my patients has its limits. Time to drop the hammer and spread indiscriminate justice, or something like that... :googly:


----------



## Hairazor

DA great concept for a sculpt. I have no talent in that area whatsoever and enjoy seeing other people's talent.

Zurgh when my kids were little my phrase was, "Because I'm the Mom, that's why!" When my oldest grew up she gave me a cute plaque with that saying!


----------



## scareme

Hello? Have you seen my signature? I had a lot of sayings, but then I was the world's worst Mom. My kids always remind me.
I brought you into this world, and I will darn well (cleaned it up here) take you out.
You will never make it to eighteen at this rate.
You may be bigger than me, but I have a baseball bat, and I know when you sleep. ( after once saying that my son said, "Mom, if I didn't know you better, I'd be scared of you." That's the idea honey, you should be scared of me lol)
My daughter says our house used to be pretty crazy, then Tyler went on ritalin, and Mom went on paxil, and everything was quiet.


----------



## Zurgh

Then, I shall summon the dark powers of scareme to reign in the unruly teens... why? Because I said so! :googly:


----------



## debbie5

We have friends who hold a "Wine & Swine" picnic every year. All dishes must be pork or (preferably) bacon based. NOM.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My mom's saying was always "Because I know what you're allergic to" in a semi-threatening voice. It worked.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my dad's favorite parental sayings is "Send 'em to school, buy 'em books, and all they do is eat the covers". I have no idea what that means

DA, the sculpt is adorable in a monstery way


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, I did see your sig. and laughed because of our family saying! Another wisdom from days gone by: when they wanted something nonessential and spendy I would say, "Save your money!" It got so when they would mention an above type item they would continue with "and I know, save your money!" I hear my oldest say those to her boys, funny huh?


----------



## Copchick

Yep, my mom always said, "Because I said so. Were you born in a barn? Eat your dinner, people in China are starving." Those are just a few I can think of right now. Oh lord, I think I'm getting a flashback. Okay breathe, breathe... 

DA - Those types of decorations used to be popular a couple/few decades ago. (Yikes!) They had different ones for the various holidays.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> One of my dad's favorite parental sayings is "Send 'em to school, buy 'em books, and all they do is eat the covers". I have no idea what that means
> 
> DA, the sculpt is adorable in a monstery way


Why thank you Roxy, I'm become pretty fond of him!

oh and thanks for you kind words everyone!



Copchick said:


> DA - Those types of decorations used to be popular a couple/few decades ago. (Yikes!) They had different ones for the various holidays.


Really, do you think it could be worth some money?


----------



## Evil Queen

Catalogs like Miles Kimball and Lillian Vernon still sold them a few years ago. I checked tonight and don't see them anymore.

Google search popcorn plastic decorations


----------



## Headless

Bushfire just a few km's away from us yesterday. We had everything packed ready to go but thankfully due to virtually no wind and a very fast responding fire crew it was contained. Ahhhh Fire Season - how we've missed you.........


----------



## Goblin

Been snowing off and on all day. Right heavy at times too! Cleared off just before dark.


----------



## debbie5

The co-leader of my Girl Scout troop bounced a check she wrote on the troop account and used **the girls' dues*** to pay off the $55 bounced check fees. 
You gotta be kidding me.... now I'm trying to decide if she's dumb or a scammer. She didn't pay off the full amount (fees + bounced check amount) , so the bank closed the account. And..she never told me about it, despite my name being on the account as well. Yikes. Can I just please run a troop without co-leader generated drama for once?


----------



## Bone Dancer

8 below zero, need more blankets.


----------



## Copchick

Evil Queen said:


> Catalogs like Miles Kimball and Lillian Vernon still sold them a few years ago. I checked tonight and don't see them anymore.
> 
> Google search popcorn plastic decorations


@ DA - Evil Queen is right. You may or may not have a newer one. You can see what they sell for on auction sites, but I don't think they're worth a lot.



Headless said:


> Bushfire just a few km's away from us yesterday. We had everything packed ready to go but thankfully due to virtually no wind and a very fast responding fire crew it was contained. Ahhhh Fire Season - how we've missed you.........


That is so scary! Glad you're safe!



Bone Dancer said:


> 8 below zero, need more blankets.


I am so glad I don't live in Michigan. Stay warm!


----------



## Hairazor

Oh Headless, how scary! You need to do the rain song!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm very sad to announce that Spike passed away this morning. His heart was strong enough to let him call us so that we could be with him at the end, but it wasn't strong enough to hold out until we could get him in for surgery. I'm glad to know that my little buddy isn't suffering anymore, but I still miss the little guy.


----------



## Copchick

Oh Bio, I am so sorry to hear of Spike's passing. I know it's hard. Think of the joy that you gave each other during his short stay. You gave him a loving home and you shared a special friendship. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Hairazor

Bio, I was really rooting for your pup. So sorry to hear. A person can get quite an attacment in a short time with animals.


----------



## Jack Mac

Bio, I am so sorry about the passing of Spike. I, like Hairazor, was really hoping for your little pup to pull through. So sad to hear the news of his passing.


----------



## Hairazor

Well, it's Sunday and 32 degrees out and the furnace went out! What do you think, gonna cost me even more for a Sunday call?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bio, I'm so sorry to hear that. Losing a pet is painful, but it's good to know the little guy was loved and cared for to the end. I like to think folks earn points in heaven for being good to an animal the way you and your wife were.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Oh Bio! I'm so sad that this happened!


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry for the loss of your fur baby Bio.


----------



## the bloody chef

RIP Spike......You were blessed to have him, and he was blessed to have you...


----------



## Zurgh

My condolences to you & your families pet loss, Bio.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Thank you, everyone. I'm sad that he's gone, but I am glad that we were able to love him for the short time that we did.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:crykin:Bio,
I am truly sorry for your loss....Spike seemed like just the sweetest little guy.....please derive some comfort from the fact you made his all too short life sweeter here on this Earth..... You are a wonderful person in that you wanted to do everything in your power to make his life richer, and fuller and even though it was going to be a hardship, you were willing to pay whatever it took to get him well....you are truly a good person....deep down...where it counts..


----------



## Goblin

I'm so sorry for the lost of Spike, Bio.


----------



## Headless

So sorry for your loss Bio. He was lucky to spend his last days with people who cared so much about him. It's so hard to lose pets - regardless of how long you've had them they have a way of touching your heart very quickly.


----------



## Headless

Having a heatwave here and looking at the fire map - half the state seems to be on fire. We are promised some rain in the coming days. I hope it's wide spread and where its needed most.


----------



## Copchick

In honor of President's Day, I've copied this link for a quiz on the presidents. I stunk pretty bad, only got about half right. http://news.yahoo.com/pass-basic-10-quiz-presidents-111215371--politics.html


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:What's a president?

Maree, stay safe...I hope you guys get loads of rain..fires are just plain scary...and not the good kind of scary....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

In honor of presidents day, I post this awesome video!





I think today will be a prop day as well. I found my lantern (the one I made for contest) it's a little damaged and needs some reconstruction, but nothing a glue gun can't fix!


----------



## the bloody chef

Got the 7/10 I knew correct and the 3 I didn't know I guessed wrong! Some pretty obscure questions there....


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick I got exactly 5 right but I didn't guess them, I did guess the 5 I got wrong!


----------



## Juuno

Want MHC now...don't want to wait till June... *squeeeee!*


----------



## Spooky1

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I'm very sad to announce that Spike passed away this morning. His heart was strong enough to let him call us so that we could be with him at the end, but it wasn't strong enough to hold out until we could get him in for surgery. I'm glad to know that my little buddy isn't suffering anymore, but I still miss the little guy.


Bio, I'm so sorry to hear Spike passed away. You gave him a good home for his too short time. May the little guy rest in peace. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is National Battery Day, meaning those things that make electrical stuff run, not the thing that goes with "assault":jol:


----------



## Evil Andrew

What about the one that has to do with artillery ?


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Today is National Battery Day, meaning those things that make electrical stuff run, not the thing that goes with "assault":jol:


National Battery Day, I'm one of those things that they keep running.


----------



## the bloody chef

maybe the pitcher/catcher type battery???


----------



## scareme

Bone Dancer said:


> 8 below zero, need more blankets.


I told you, you and Frank should winter down here. It was 70 and beautiful.



Headless said:


> Bushfire just a few km's away from us yesterday. We had everything packed ready to go but thankfully due to virtually no wind and a very fast responding fire crew it was contained. Ahhhh Fire Season - how we've missed you.........


Be careful. It's scarey when the fires get that close, and hard to breathe too.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> I'm very sad to announce that Spike passed away this morning. His heart was strong enough to let him call us so that we could be with him at the end, but it wasn't strong enough to hold out until we could get him in for surgery. I'm glad to know that my little buddy isn't suffering anymore, but I still miss the little guy.


Soo sorry Bio. No one could have done more for the little guy.



Copchick said:


> In honor of President's Day, I've copied this link for a quiz on the presidents. I stunk pretty bad, only got about half right. http://news.yahoo.com/pass-basic-10-quiz-presidents-111215371--politics.html


You say I had five wrong, but I prefer to say I had five right.

Wind gusts today at 45 mph. Had to really hold on to the door handle getting in and out of the house and car today. Today was sooo windy. How windy was it?
It was so windy I saw a chicken lay the same egg three times.
It was so windy Donald Trumps hair moved.
It was so windy I saw a house, a witch and two guys in a boat fly past me.
It was so windy I couldn't sit upright on the curb. Wait a minute, that might no have been because of the wind.


----------



## Zurgh

My dad is in the ICU, and I'm staying in a motel near the hospital tonight... that is a good 3 hours away from home... I think it is safe to say that this has been, overall, a bad day... 'least this motel has free crappy wi-fi and continental breakfast... hoping tomorrow will be better...


----------



## scareme

Sorry to hear about your crappy day. What's happening with your Dad? I'm sure it's helpful to your family that you are able to be there. Keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Goblin

Keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers Zurgh.


----------



## Headless

Thinking of you Zurgh - sending healing thoughts your dad's way. I hope everything is OK.


----------



## Headless

Much cooler day today and thankfully no increased fire activity in our area but still some nasty fires north of us. I love the warm weather but I so hate the risk of fire.


----------



## Copchick

Zurgh - prayers for your dad. Hope today is a better day for you.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Hope your dad is better soon, Z.


----------



## Evil Queen

You and your dad are in my prayers Z.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's good you can be nearby for your dad, Zurgh. Hope he gets out of the hospital soon.


Someone forgot to predict the sno-rain I experienced coming into work this morning.


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry to hear about your Dad Zurgh, prayers for him.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I tried to get my brad gun fixed this morning, but apparently I need a new one. Wonder if I can cannibalize this one for a pneumatic cylinder or anything? Guess that's something to look into...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Zurgh, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I am sending healing thoughts to your Daddy.


----------



## Zurgh

Pneumonia on top of a preexisting lung condition (fibrosis-ish), not conscious, Dr.s are doing there best... sorry to keep it so short.... thanks for the vibes, peeps.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hang in there, Zurgh.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Zurgh - sending good vibes to you and dad. 

Bio - Sorry to hear about your pup. 

DA - Nice sculpture you made.

Had a nice relaxing three days off. Hung out with the Jersey Devil M&T gang on Saturday. Decided to spray my butt with water and grew moss on the couch Sunday. Monday I was off to The Home Deposit to get some PVC of various widths to replenish my PVC candle-making project for my haunt this year.


----------



## dead hawk

after my hard drive broke and me getting a new computer, I suppose things are back to normal, I am going to join the football team and I gave myself a tattoo XD I think its all workin out so far I mean im alive still arnt I...arnt I???


----------



## Spooky1

Zurgh, you and your dad are in our thoughts.


----------



## dead hawk

Oh wow zurgh i'm so sorry hope your dad is ok


----------



## Headless

I don't get why some people have to play stupid games with others in childish one-upmanship contests. Its tedious and petty. Don't they get that?


----------



## Copchick

Sadly, they don't. One of my coworkers who shouldn't have stripes does that. When he starts doing that, we just start saying really outrageous things to see if he does his one upmanship thing. He does it every time. Really hilarious!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

This is more one of those control situations where someone keeps information to themselves to dis-empower others. Its petty rubbish - not anything being done to me but it frustrates me to see a grown man stoop to such pathetic antics....... Sorry - rant over.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Maree, I think we all have "one uppers" in our lives. I think it is really just an inferiority complex in those people.


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 20 is:

Cherry Pie Day - not a fan, actually

Hoodie Hoo Day - According to holidayinsights.com, this is a day when you're supposed to go outside at noon, wave your hands over your head, and shout "hoodie HOOOOOOO!

Love Your Pet Day - love your pets every day


----------



## the bloody chef

RoxyBlue said:


> February 20 is:
> 
> Hoodie Hoo Day - According to holidayinsights.com, this is a day when you're supposed to go outside at noon, wave your hands over your head, and shout "hoodie HOOOOOOO!


I hope that somewhere today there is a flash mob doing this...hopefully in a Hooters!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Hoodie HOOOOOOO


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Hoot"-ie hoo


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks Roxy. Great horned owls always sounded like someone doing a bad imitation of an owl. The Barred owls arent much better. Did you now the Barred owl is one of the few owls with black eyes. And did you hear all the crows in the background with the Barred owl, crows hate owls and will do thier best to chase them out of the area.
A number of summers ago, there was a group of young Barred owls across the creek from my house. They were chattering and growling back and forth to one another, it was the kinda sound your not sure if you want to go see what it is. Kinda scary.


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> Love Your Pet Day - love your pets every day


:jol:I do Roxy, I do!
(And they love me right back....pets...dogs in this case, are the best at making you feel wonderful. I wish I was half as wonderful as they think I am.)


----------



## dead hawk

Sleep has been a distant thing, Time to Rest In Peace just for 10 hours or so that's not so bad right a 10 hour RIP


----------



## Troll Wizard

Resting in peace? That just makes me want to go and start building another coffin! So it's off to the shop I go!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Turning over an idea in my mind for another obelisk tombstone thingy.....


----------



## Bone Dancer

Love you pet day? Franks says it should be obey your pet day.


----------



## Copchick

So, what have I been up to? Hmm...frustration at a company for putting my credit information in someone elses account, therefore they order and my card is charged. Cancelled my card after over $500 was charged. Of course the company (QVC) is really sorry and will get it straightened out. With that I had to cancel my card with the bank. Thank goodness I don't live paycheck to paycheck. Then yesterday eveing, I took mom out to dinner. From walking out of the restaurant to getting into my car I lost my wallet. Must have fallen out of my purse when I took my keys out or fell out in the booth. I discovered it was missing this morning when I had to get gas. Anyway it had my drivers license, state certification card, my insurance card, and my police ID card, well and about $100 in cash because QVC screwed up my debit card. I don't usually carry cash. Thank goodnesss my badge wasn't in it. I told my mom I felt like screaming because I was so frustrated but I was afraid if I started, I wouldn't be able to stop.  Sigh...so what else happened today? Pittsburgh's police chief was fired today. What an embarrassment! It's amid a federal investigation which branches off into other things that involves other officers and civilians. Embarrassing! There will probably be more firings. Embarrassing. 

Whew! That rant felt a wee bit better.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh my gosh Copchick, "if it weren't for bad luck you'd have no luck at all". It's GOT to be better tomorrow!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Rants make me feel better too!

Oh and as far as Love Your Pets Day. I do love my four-legged furry son. But he's been confined to his bed for driving me crazy. He's giving me such a mournful look...and it's killing me! *sigh*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Geez, Copchick, you might just have won the Sucko Day award.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Snow !


----------



## Headless

Great day Tina! LOL Well at least you have your badge. Things can always be worse.

EWWW Shane has already killed two large spiders and I just spotted another one sitting on a box of tissues on the bench. WT????? Hate big spiders....... Did I mention I hate big spiders? EWWWW


----------



## Goblin

Sounds like you had a really great day Copchick! When it rains it pours! Hope you find your wallet.

How big is big Headless?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Sorry to hear about how bad your day was, Tina. I hope it all works out for you. Maybe the restaurant will call to let you know that they have your wallet.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Copchick - I hope things get better for you. It is very stressful when you lose your wallet. It's like losing your identity. I hope everything works it way out for you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 21 is Card Reading Day. Depending on your inclination, this could mean either re-reading all those Valentine's cards you haven't thrown away or pulling out the tarot deck.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Headless said:


> EWWW Shane has already killed two large spiders and I just spotted another one sitting on a box of tissues on the bench. WT????? Hate big spiders....... Did I mention I hate big spiders? EWWWW


:joloor widdle spiders...they just want to be your friend......


----------



## Hauntiholik

Its almost that time of year again!


----------



## scareme

That looks like fun Hainti. Are you going?

I hope your day is going better today Copchick. I would think who ever finds your wallet turns it in. They would be stupid to try anything with your ID, because they should know they'd have a cop on their a$$.

headless, I was on a Girl Scout camping trip and the girls were going all crazy over the daddy long legs that were everywhere. So I showed them how you could let them crawl all over your hands and arms and nothing would happen. Then they all wanted to try it. At the end of a very full weekend, when the parents came to get their daughtes, all the girls could talk about was that they held spiders. I'm sure the parents thought, What a stupid thing to show them. Now they'll think they can handle any sider. And it was stupid, but I wasn't going to listen to 20 girls scream every time they saw a daddy long leg in the woods, for two days. I grew up next to a woods, and daddy long legs were as common as flies, and as harmless.

Opiliones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## RoxyBlue

That reminds me of a trip we took down to the Smithsonian Museum of Natural History some years ago. There is a bug zoo on the second floor where you can see and handle live insects. The day we were there with one of our young nieces, a guy was showing a hissing cockroach - large but harmless. He was doing a good job of spooking people with it, so I offered to be the "brave" one and took it from him. I ended up with a slew of kids around me all wanting to touch the cockroach. My niece finally also got brave and said she would hold it if I promised not to let it run up her arm. All in all, a successful venture, at least from our perspective. I don't think the cockroach particularly enjoyed it, though.


----------



## scareme

Two days ago it was in the upper 60's. I got outside and did some weeding and picked my first bouquet of daffodils of the season. Last fall we planted 200 extra daffodils so I would have extra for bouquets for my son's wedding at the end of March. At this rate they'll be all done blooming by the middle of March. Oh well, they're pretty either way. Yesterday and today we have snow. We really need the moisture, so I don't mind it, but the plants are sure confused. I need to get out this afternoon, so we'll see how the roads are. Hopefully not too slick. But it's not really the roads I'm worried about, it's the other drivers that scare me.


----------



## Copchick

scareme said:


> Two days ago it was in the upper 60's. I got outside and did some weeding and picked my first bouquet of daffodils of the season.


I am SO jealous! I wish I had a big bouquet, they smell so wonderful. I love daffodils. You are so lucky. 

Thanks for all the good thoughts from my rant yesterday. I was just so frustrated. I've got all the notifications made and a new employee ID to pick up tomorrow. As an FYI to everyone, if you lose an insurance card or it gets stolen, make sure you notify them too. It is common where people had used other peoples cards for their healthcare. The only thing I have left to do is get my duplicate license.

It is a better day today.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, sunny and 30 degrees , I almost had heat stroke


----------



## scareme

Glad today went better Copchick. I don't know what all you carried in your wallet, but when a co-worker lost hers, the thief used her Blockbuster card to check out a bunch of games and movies. And books were checked out from the library. The thief did alot of damage to her credit. This was before Netflix.
Roxy, I think I'd rather deal with spiders than cockroaches. There's just something about them that freaks me out.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Glad your day is going better, Tina!


----------



## Hairazor

Good to hear things are better today, Copchick. What a crummy ordeal you have had to deal with!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Final dress rehearsal for our production of "Iolanthe" went pretty well tonight. Hopefully we got all our mistakes out of our systems Tomorrow is opening night and we run two weekends. After that, it will be time to start on a prop.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Entire house smells like ham, ham gravy, and home made dressing. I'm not sure who is drooling more, me or the dogs.


----------



## Headless

Goblin said:


> ........How big is big Headless?


No tarantulas here Goblin - but I had a nasty experience with this sort of spider when I was a child - one ran up my arm and got tangled in my long hair. Damaged for life by that experience I can tell you!!!!!! Quote around here is "the only good spider is a dead one!" Yeah Yeah I know they eat bugs and stuff - but they creep me out and they have got to go!



Pumpkin5 said:


> :joloor widdle spiders...they just want to be your friend......


Yeah well when I need a new friend I'll get another dog P5! LOL



scareme said:


> headless, I was on a Girl Scout camping trip and the girls were going all crazy over the daddy long legs that were everywhere. So I showed them how you could let them crawl all over your hands and arms and nothing would happen. Then they all wanted to try it. At the end of a very full weekend, when the parents came to get their daughtes, all the girls could talk about was that they held spiders. I'm sure the parents thought, What a stupid thing to show them. Now they'll think they can handle any sider. And it was stupid, but I wasn't going to listen to 20 girls scream every time they saw a daddy long leg in the woods, for two days. I grew up next to a woods, and daddy long legs were as common as flies, and as harmless.


Little/fine spiders don't worry me - its anything that is large, hairy and creepy.....

Ahhhhhh Friday night - a nice cold glass of wine and breathing a sigh of relief that a very hectic week is over. One more week filling in for CEO's assistant - really enjoying the job but as always it is a major challenge!

My boss kindly invited Shane and I to the local horse races on Sunday - a fundraiser for the local hospital. Aside from the drama of figuring out what the heck to wear - it should be fun.


----------



## Copchick

My rule about spiders is if they're inside, that's my territory and they must be destroyed. If they're outside I leave them alone to do what spiders do. I think spiders have a sense of humor. They gotta love how an itty bitty spider can make a grown man or woman scream like a little girl!

Have fun at the races headless!


----------



## the bloody chef

RoxyBlue said:


> Final dress rehearsal for our production of "Iolanthe" went pretty well tonight. Hopefully we got all our mistakes out of our systems Tomorrow is opening night and we run two weekends. After that, it will be time to start on a prop.


Break a leg!!! (But don't let the zombies eat it!!!)


----------



## the bloody chef

My very first day in my parents pet store in San Antonio was a very busy Saturday. I was now the manager of what was then the largest pet store in the USA with my only experience with pets being walking the dogs and feeding the dogs and cats, and the staff knew it! That afternoon, someone came up to the register and wanted to see a tarantula. I said 'no problem' and looked around for one of the staff to show them a big hairy spider, but they were all busy!!! I had no choice but to show them myself! While everyone on the staff was watching and all were certain I wouldn't do it, I calmly got the bugger the customer wanted to see, opened it's cage and put my hand in and the spider walked onto my hand with a gentle nudge and I showed it to the customer. All very calmly (on the _outside__!!!! _On the_ inside I was dying!!!!!!!!_) Turned out it wasn't so bad, the bug just crawled up my arm and sat there and then I took him and put him back into his cage. I got instant respect from the staff so it was worth it and learned that spiders aren't so bad either- as long as they're not poisonous!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

If it has 8 legs, it must die. That is all.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We lived for a while in southern California when I was a kid. One day we were playing hide and seek in the backyard and one of my brothers crawled into the doghouse. There were small windows along the top side of the walls and I could see him start bouncing frantically back and forth inside the doghouse. A few seconds later, he came shooting out of the door on his hands and knees at a very respectable speed. Turned out there was a large tarantula sitting just inside the door that he didn't see until after he had entered the doghouse and turned around. His dilemma was that he had to get out but also had to pass close by the spider to do so. Not a pleasant choice


----------



## Bone Dancer

When I still had my pet shop I sold tarantulas too. But that why I had a great deal on the spider and the tank it was in. Worked just fine.


----------



## Hairazor

EvilA and BloodyC have the same birthday? Hmmmm, that's gonna have to be one big cake!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wow - Evil Andrew has TBC as an Evil Twin ? MMuuaaaahhh !


----------



## Copchick

Evil Andrew said:


> Wow - Evil Andrew has TBC as an Evil Twin ? MMuuaaaahhh !


Oh nooooo!


----------



## scareme

Kids! What can you do with them? You try to raise them right, but then, someday you have to let them make their own decisions. My son want the get the guys in his wedding a flask and some cigars. I found him thes really cool flasks. But noooo, he going to give them boring old silver ones. Guys, imangine you are some place and there is a nice looking girl beside you. You take a drink out of your silver flask, and she thinks you're an alkie. But you take out the holy water flask, she looks over at you, you smile and say there's a story behind this, and bam, you're talking. Or offer her a drink and tell her you're just checking to see if she's really a vampire. What can I say?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

BioHazardCustoms said:


> If it has 8 legs, it must die. That is all.


I hate spiders!! When I was 25 I was on a pit crew for a race team. During the race our car was in an accident. While I was trying to fix it another car lost control spun through the pit and I was struck injuring both legs so I couldn't walk. They took me to my parents house to my old room all the way on the opposite side of the house from my parents. While lying in bed I feel something crawling by my ear. When I try and brush it off the spider crawls in my ear. Try as I might I could not get it out or crush it. I couldn't walk so all I could do was yell for my parents on the other end of the house. Took quite awhile but they finally heard me and took me to the ER. The nasty spider infected my ear and I lost hearing in it for about 6 weeks. I Hate Spiders


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, I think your flask argument is totally right on! Kids just can't think ahead!

CrazedH, thinking about a spider in my ear makes me ill!!


----------



## the bloody chef

Evil Andrew said:


> Wow - Evil Andrew has TBC as an Evil Twin ? MMuuaaaahhh !
> 
> Just one MORE thing that Mom neglected to tell me!!! Could be that we'll take over the world!!! Nyahahahahahahahahah!!!!!(<<<Evil laugh!!!:devil Bow to us, Minions!!! :lipsrsealedvil::lipsrsealedvil::lipsrsealedvil:


----------



## debbie5

spider in the **ear**.....o......m.........g............

That is why I always wear underwear under my nightgown.
Nests.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, you crack me up

TBC and EA, remember, there can only be one...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## the bloody chef

RoxyBlue said:


> Scareme, you crack me up
> 
> TBC and EA, remember, there can only be one...
> 
> Bunnies: Highlander - YouTube


And my mother told me I was wasting my life drawing bunny comics in high school and I listened!!! What a maroon!!!


----------



## Headless

BioHazardCustoms said:


> If it has 8 legs, it must die. That is all.


LOL I love you Bio!



scareme said:


> Kids! What can you do with them? You try to raise them right, but then, someday you have to let them make their own decisions. My son want the get the guys in his wedding a flask and some cigars. I found him thes really cool flasks. But noooo, he going to give them boring old silver ones. Guys, imangine you are some place and there is a nice looking girl beside you. You take a drink out of your silver flask, and she thinks you're an alkie. But you take out the holy water flask, she looks over at you, you smile and say there's a story behind this, and bam, you're talking. Or offer her a drink and tell her you're just checking to see if she's really a vampire. What can I say?


LOL Scareme - love it - and the logic behind the purchase........ Good thinking.



CrazedHaunter said:


> I hate spiders!! When I was 25 I was on a pit crew for a race team. During the race our car was in an accident. While I was trying to fix it another car lost control spun through the pit and I was struck injuring both legs so I couldn't walk. They took me to my parents house to my old room all the way on the opposite side of the house from my parents. While lying in bed I feel something crawling by my ear. When I try and brush it off the spider crawls in my ear. Try as I might I could not get it out or crush it. I couldn't walk so all I could do was yell for my parents on the other end of the house. Took quite awhile but they finally heard me and took me to the ER. The nasty spider infected my ear and I lost hearing in it for about 6 weeks. I Hate Spiders


No I'm sorry - no amount of cute spider crawling up my arm stories will change my thinking on this - Bio has spoken!

As if 3 in the house in one night wasn't bad enough - today driving to a nearby city to buy some card to start making my invitations for this year's Halloween gig I noticed another big spider hanging on to the side mirror on the outside of the car. He was struggling with the wind resistance and gradually got blown along the side of the car windows but hanging on for dear life. Unfortunately we had to slow down as we entered the outskirts of town and he scuttled across to the back of the car. We pulled over and popped the boot (trunk) to just catch sight of him disappearing into a hole in the door. We headed to a nearby supermarket and purchased a can of spider spray. I can tell you - I fumigated that space like there was no tomorrow - no stupid spider is going to take up residence in my car without a fight thank you very much!!!!!!! Finally he came rushing out of the area and headed up towards the roof again. I sprayed him and he finally died after Shane whipped off his shoe and whacked the rotten thing.

Ahhhhhhh deep breath........... Did I mention I hate spiders????????


----------



## Copchick

*Roaaarrrr!!!*










Yeah, I know spiders don't really roar, but they should for how creepy they are.

Headless, I'm picturing you going through all the fuss with that spider and I can't help but laugh! Sorry, but it is funny.

I can laugh at myself though. Me, a badass cop with 20 years on the job fighting criminals, gang bangers and drug dealers, I was reduced to being a screaming little girl when I discovered one right on my visor in my car while I was driving it. Yep, stopped the car and jumped out in uniform yelling, "Get it out, get it out of my car!!!!!" It was probably as huge as the picture above. Well, that's what it seemed at the time. But it was just as hairy. 

CrazedH, you have won the gold star for most horrific spider encounter. I would've had to have been committed for psychiatric evaluation after that experience. Ugh, yuck!

Scareme, I love that flask! The silver flask is so common. The "Holy Water" flask would surely get the conversation going. Tell him to lighten up and get something fun.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Tonight was an irritating night at work. Please excuse me, I'm going to the prop shop!

**EDIT**
To everyone sharing spider stories: There is an even more fearsome creature in this world. Google "Camel Spider", then click on the images link. I got fined in Iraq because I shot one three times. It STILL did not die.


----------



## the bloody chef

You win on sheer size, but they're not all hairy and shaggy...if they were they'd be the ugliest creature on the planet! Big nasty bites, though!!! Thank god they're not poisonous!!!


----------



## scareme

OK, so spiders aren't good as pets. You're right Bio, that camel spider is pretty fierce looking. 
Headless, I wish someone had been recording your encounter with the spider. It sounds like something I would want to see.
Crazed Haunter, you win the prize for the worst encounter.
I now offer for your consideration. the brown recluse. These little buggers are smaller than a penny, and like to get inside the house. Their venom eats away at the surrounding tissue. It's a problem when doing laundry, because they like to hide in laundry piles. I had a co-worker bit on the foot by one and it was nasty. When they were down here filming Twister, the crew was more afraid if the brown recluse than they were of the tornadoes.
**Warning** gruesome pictures. Don't look if you are weak.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

@Scareme: I shot one of those three times with an M16, and it did not die. I got non-judicial punishment from the military, and they fined me half a month's pay ($1,500 at the time). My commander asked me at the end if I had anything to say for myself and I told him "I'd do it again if another one chases me." He was not amused.


----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> My commander asked me at the end if I had anything to say for myself and I told him "I'd do it again if another one chases me." He was not amused.


Lol! Should have put one in his bed.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Bio you should have used a grenade


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay, okay...CrazedHaunter whens the "Ewwww" award...that was a scary spider story....I admit it...Generally...I like spiders...I don't really want them crawling on me, but I will always catch one and put it outside...but the camel crickets...those things are the spawn of Hell.:devil: I really did have a totally irrational fear of them a few years ago...but over time I have come to just squish them when they come jumping at me in the garage. Yes...JUMPING AT ME! They are bold little creatures, they don't run from you..they run TO YOU....and it makes a real mess when you squish them. Gross...just gross....


----------



## the bloody chef

One of the nice things about living in the Northeast is that we don't have to deal with all of these nasty creepy-crawlies! We have the harmless, if not somewhat annoying varities...but not venomous and poisonous! You guys have water moccasins and rattlers...we have king snakes and garter snakes. You have black widows and tarantulas, we have daddy long legs, wood spiders and cockroaches. The unfortunate part, is that we have millions and millions of people stacked on top of each other, and we're not allowed to squish 'em or smack 'em with a broom or spray 'em with lethal poisons!!! Sometimes I'd rather deal with the creepie-crawlies!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Allen H has a new video out and its about using gelatine for appliances and wounds, very interesting. And if you havent seen any of his stuff before, pack a lunch and go there for the day. There is a ton of stuff to learn.

http://www.youtube.com/user/StiltbeastStudios?feature=mhee

click browes videos and they will all be there in order.


----------



## Pumpkin5

the bloody chef said:


> The unfortunate part, is that we have millions and millions of people stacked on top of each other, and we're not allowed to squish 'em or smack 'em with a broom or spray 'em with lethal poisons!!! Sometimes I'd rather deal with the creepie-crawlies!!!


:jol:I think I will take the spiders......


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't know what it is about this laptop, but every time I start using it, the dog decides that's when she wants attention.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:My Rottie, Bella is like that too Roxy...must be a dog thing....


----------



## Copchick

18 hours and no one has posted? Let's fix that.

Yesterday evening I watched a very interesting program on H2, History 2 channel. It was called Death Masks. It explained what a death or life mask was and how and why they were created. In short, a team of researchers scanned these masks or busts and recreated an exact likeness of what these prominant figures looked like. Their procedure is very detailed. They did Lincoln, Washington, Shakespeare, Napoleon, Caesar, and Dillinger. They did Lincoln first and when they showed what he would have looked like in the flesh, it was so amazing. When I saw it I just said "Oh my God". Wow! To see how he would have looked was so completely amazing to me. One of my heros in history is Thomas Jefferson. I wish they would've done him. 

If you're interested in history, forensics, masks or just want to catch an interesting program, check this one out.


----------



## Vlad

The NJ Make and Take group almost has Joiseygal convinced to let us do a life mask of her using the milk jug skull method! Hopefully pics to follow


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Finished putting the skin on the first section of fence this morning. Without COFFEE! video forthcoming, but boss lady wants to edit it first.


----------



## scareme

I love watching history programs too. I love that instead of pretending, these people and events really happened. Another channel I like is HGTV. But I have a complaint. Remember when G stood for gardening? You be hard pressed to find a gardening show anymore. A few landscaping, but no shows about gardening. 
Yesterday I attened the first of four showers for my future daughter-in-law. It was really lavish, but I enjoyed it. I had to laugh about one thing. One of the guest got a paper cut, and as a joke someone yelled out "Is there a doctor in the house?" And another answered, "Bobby (my daughter's boyfriend) is! Well that was it. For the rest of the day one lady was attached at his hip. She even moved place cards so she could sit next to him at the lunch. We kidded Bobby it's a good thing he drives a truck, or she might have been hiding in his back seat when he left. 
I need to give a house a good cleaning as the kids are coming over for supper tonight. It's amazing how dirty the house can get while I'm living here by myself. I guess Im messier than I thought.


----------



## scareme

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Finished putting the skin on the first section of fence this morning. Without COFFEE! video forthcoming, but boss lady wants to edit it first.


Skin on a fence? I have to see that.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Boredom and lack of motivation... Need to write a story by march 15, a contest video by the first and I could work on my costume. No I sit here and poke the forums as well as SOP (now that I now what that is) trying to get stuff done.


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, I love to watch things like that! Don't think I have that channel though!


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 24 is National Tortilla Chip Day. I think we have some in the pantry.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I could really use about 4 more hours of sleep. But it's time to get ready for work. Luckily, there is a "Lock Up" marathon on tonight, so I can force the inmates to watch a show about being in prison, lol. 

...Actually, that might be a bad idea, because they might learn how to hide their contraband better, thereby making my job more difficult. Guess I need to search the TV listing for "Say Yes to the Dress" marathons.


----------



## Copchick

Ha, ha! I was just thinking earlier that TLC is what I now refer to as "Ripley's Believe It Or Not" sideshow channel. Total trainwreck anymore with the weirdest shows! Almost like "Hey people, watch our channel, you won't believe the kinds of people we can make a show about".


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I watch a show called "Freakshow" (not sure what channel) that's all about a "family" of sideshow freaks. There's a chick that eats glass, a couple of little people, an extremely tall guy, a fire breather or two, and one of those guys who has had his whole body tattooed to look like a snake, complete with subcutaneous implants. It's kinda cool, if only in an odd sort of way.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

BioHazardCustoms said:


> ....**EDIT**
> To everyone sharing spider stories: There is an even more fearsome creature in this world. Google "Camel Spider", then click on the images link. I got fined in Iraq because I shot one three times. It STILL did not die.


Ewwwwwww



scareme said:


> OK, so spiders aren't good as pets. You're right Bio, that camel spider is pretty fierce looking.
> Headless, I wish someone had been recording your encounter with the spider. It sounds like something I would want to see.
> Crazed Haunter, you win the prize for the worst encounter.
> I now offer for your consideration. the brown recluse. These little buggers are smaller than a penny, and like to get inside the house. Their venom eats away at the surrounding tissue. It's a problem when doing laundry, because they like to hide in laundry piles. I had a co-worker bit on the foot by one and it was nasty. When they were down here filming Twister, the crew was more afraid if the brown recluse than they were of the tornadoes.
> **Warning** gruesome pictures. Don't look if you are weak.


Ewwwwwwwwww

Yes laugh now......... but that little sucker was persistent.

You guys have me scratching at the thought of all those spiders........


----------



## RoxyBlue

Took the day off to catch up on stuff that doesn't get done when I'm in an orchestra pit for a week. I'm watching "Sweat Equity" right now and thinking how nice it would be to have a free professional fixer-upper on hand when you want to do a house project.

Bio, I'm laughing about the "Say Yes to the Dress" marathon comment:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I just came in from work. I went in a little early last night, because someone was out sick, and they needed me for a couple of hours to go on a hospital run. So I was figuring I'd get 4 hours of overtime. Wrong. At 5:50 am this morning, I get informed that there are two people out on first shift, and that my name is next up for mandatory overtime. So I had to stay over. Talked to the supervisor, and was finally allowed to leave at 10:30 am. I am beat. Good night folks.


----------



## ladysherry

Bio just think of all the extra monies for halloween props.


----------



## scareme

I guess Bio didn't know it at the time, but someone got video of him shooting the camel spider. I'm really suprised you didn't kill it with all that fire power.


----------



## scareme

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear scareme!
Oh wait, that's me. Nevermind.

All kidding aside, I'd like to ask a dorky favor of my Haunt Forum peeps. As some of you may know, I like doing random acts of kindness. If you wouldn't mind, as a favor to me, could someone do a random act of kindness today. It can be something little like holding a door open, letting a car in ahead of you in traffic, or picking up a dropped glove. If you want to do something major like donate a new wing to a hospital, or donate a kidney, go right ahead. If you want to share with me I would love it. Or if you want to keep it private, that's fine too. But if I do happen to hear on the news that Superman save the Metropolis today, I'll know it was someone from Haunt Forum. Thanks, Laura 
__________________

OK, this is really weird, and I want to share it with you. I posted the above message in the Birthday thread, and thought, I wonder what things people will come up with. Well, we've got a snow storm coming in a couple of hours, and I've been driving around on a half flat tire for a couple of day. I know I'm an idiot (because my son told me so) but I don't know how to put air in a tire. First I stopped and picked up some drugs, and accidently punched to get 20$ back in cash. I figured, oh well, with the storm coming I might need some cash. Then I run around to three gas stations, and all their air thingies were broken. By this time is pouring rain and my hands are numb, and I find out the cap thingie on the tire is missing. So I stopped into one of those mega gas stations and asked if they had the tire cap thingie. One of the workers said if we do, they are over here, and took me to them. Not just point and find it yourself thing. I went and checked out and he asked if I had ever used one before, and I told him no. He said, "Come on I'll do it for you." I said no, it's pouring outside, but he went outside anyway. While he was putting air in my tire, I told him about what I had posted, and said he was doing a ramdom at of kindness for me and I couldn't thank him enough. Then I put my hands in my pocket to warm them, and felt the $20. I said here, and he said he couldn't take the money. I told him I was going straight home and wouldn't get another chance to do a raok today, so he should take the money and pick-up something to take home so his wife wouldn't have to cook. (I had no idea if he even had a wife). Now this part blows me away. He said, "I know you'll think this is weird, but today is my wife's birthday, and she would love not to cook."! Can you believe that! I'd like to give karma a big ole kiss, as soon as my hands thaw out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that story, Scareme


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, what a cool B-day happening! It would be cool anytime but B-day special!


----------



## Evil Andrew

scareme said:


> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday dear ScareMe


Will there be any ....cake. .....?

Happy birthday !


----------



## Copchick

Scareme, that was awesome!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

That's an awesome Random Act of Kindness, scareme!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, time to go to work. Looks like it will be energy drinks for me tonight.


----------



## Spooky1

You are a source of good Karma, scareme.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

After a slow few weeks at work, suddenly a bunch of clients are looking for quotes and proposals needed this week. Gotta find a way to get them to space out their requests a bit


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ok, so my sister surprised me with a request. The people at work annonced that they were having a costume contest....the theme is Dr. Suess. I've got two days to turn my sister into a Dr. Seuss character. This should be fun.

My sister is scared now for some reason.... MWAHAHAHHA!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:That was an awesome story Laura....don't you love it when you feel like a chess piece in a much bigger game? I mean, come on...you driving with a flat, you accidentally getting cash back, the guy at the Mega-Station being nice enough to go out and do that....you warming your hands.....
That was a great story and it sure does make me feel like a "who" on Horton's little dandelion tuft......


----------



## Hairazor

What fun Dark Angel!


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Castle" is such a fun series to watch.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Yeah, about that. Sis changed her mind. The damn idiots give you two days and we're at the end of the month, it sucks...cause I really wanted an excuse to play with pinks and oranges.


----------



## Hairazor

Bummer, Dark Angel!


----------



## debbie5

Mornin' (tipping hat, walking by, spurs jingling....)....


----------



## Bone Dancer

My fuel tank was topped off yesterday and I made a run to the store so my pantry if full. I can hole up til Saturday if I want to. Frank and I are all snug.


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 27 is:

Polar Bear Day - go to the zoo and watch the polar bears swim in their pool.

No Brainer Day - don't go swimming with the polar bears - that's a "no brainer".


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hole'en up for today, "no brainer"

Did you know that polar bears hide in the snow by putting thier paw over thier nose. The nose on the polar bear is the only thing thats not white. 
"whats that black spot over there?"


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bone Dancer said:


> Hole'en up for today, "no brainer"
> 
> Did you know that polar bears hide in the snow by putting thier paw over thier nose. The nose on the polar bear is the only thing thats not white.
> "whats that black spot over there?"


:jol:Awwww...that is cute. Are you teasing or is that really true?


----------



## scareme

This is too cool!!










Aristolochia salvador platensis


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Goblin, that was BEYOND funny....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Goblin, I see your 'funny' and raise you...a 'bunny'!


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 28 is:

Floral Design Day - Scareme's cool designed-by-Mother-Nature flower goes with this holiday 

Public Sleeping Day - not advisable to do this at work 

National Tooth Fairy Day - I think I'll keep mine instead of putting any under the pillow


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DVR's and cameras ..... oh yeah!


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, that pic is awssss!

P5 that "bunny" shot sure got a laugh from me!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

RoxyBlue said:


> February 28 is:
> 
> Public Sleeping Day - not advisable to do this at work


LOL, especially where I work.


----------



## Death's Door

P5 - I love the bunny pic. Funny and too cute.

Tonight I work with my Brother and my supervisor, Oscar the cat. Oscar loves the bed I gave him for Valentine's Day. My brother used to close the door when we were in it, but Oscar will carry on meowing until someone lets him in. I said we might need to invest in a cat door so he can come and go as he damn well pleases.


----------



## scareme

P5, love the picture.
Da Weiner, I think you are going to end up with Oscar.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Guess its time to check in again. Went shopping today and splurged on a fancy blouse and a pair of lace up gauntlet. Overall pretty happy!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

We hit a church yard sale this morning, and I got 2 wall warts for a buck, and another set of computer speakers for $4. My wife bought a set of hair clippers for $3, and I got three flood lights for $10. Overall, a great score for a yard sale.


----------



## Hairazor

Nice haul Bio!


----------



## scareme

Hair clippers? For you or the dogs?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LOL, for me. One of the main reasons I like Pit bulls is short, sleek fur that doesn't require shaving. My hair grows faster than a normal person's, though. Not sure why, but if I go three days without shaving, I look like one of the guys on Duck Dynasty in training.


----------



## Hairazor

Check this out:

http://www.thetutuproject.com/

It's a good cause, but I have to wonder if the tutu clad man is "one of ours"?


----------



## the bloody chef

Well, I hate to disappoint, but I do wish I had thought of it!!! At least I now know where my tutu went and it is definitely for a good cause!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

A wonderful sunny day, feeling more like spring.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two proposals out the door, two more to go, and hopefully we'll get at least one of them.

Today is a good day for a fish sandwich and a chocolate milkshake from Checkers.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Thanks to some punk kid with an extremely loud Honda Prelude, I am awake WAY too early, and apparently insomnia has decided to visit me today. I'm so happy about this, and the fact that I get to work tonight...


But not really.


----------



## ladysherry

Saw a great post and thought I would share:

"When I die would someone please dress up like the grim reaper and show up to my funeral. Don't say anything just stand there."


----------



## Pumpkin5

ladysherry said:


> Saw a great post and thought I would share:
> 
> "When I die would someone please dress up like the grim reaper and show up to my funeral. Don't say anything just stand there."


:jol:That is so awesome!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Feeling pretty good today. had a nice long workout at the gym and got to use the aqua massage beds. Those things are damn amazing!


----------



## Bone Dancer

ladysherry said:


> Saw a great post and thought I would share:
> 
> "When I die would someone please dress up like the grim reaper and show up to my funeral. Don't say anything just stand there."


I was planning on having a viking funeral myself. You know, but the body on a boat, push it out into the water and shot burning arrows at it. I dont think you can get a permit for that but who cares.
The grim reaper idea is a good one. I may use that as plan B. ( I even have the costume lol )


----------



## Hairazor

Ladysherry, I love that idea about the Grim Reaper!!

I saw something somewhere about a guy who wrote a letter and had a friend mail it a bit after he had died saying a hello from the beyond!


----------



## Copchick

ladysherry said:


> Saw a great post and thought I would share:
> 
> "When I die would someone please dress up like the grim reaper and show up to my funeral. Don't say anything just stand there."


That is an awesome idea! I love it!

I think I'd have to have some of props in the room with the casket and space them out among the room. My family and friends would "get it", screw the people who wouldn't, it's my damn funeral.


----------



## ladysherry

I want a Hugh Halloween masquerade ball when I die. My son says I am crazy. Told him to do it anyway and make sure my forum peeps know about. That way I can have several reapers at my funeral. He walked away shaking his head.


----------



## Copchick

Sorry, to say that I may be looking forward to dressing up in costume for your funeral. Well, you know what I mean.  That's a great idea you have!


----------



## Hairazor

I always think one of those New Orleans type walking, jazz playing processions to the grave sound like the way to "go".


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I told my wife I want to be buried in full costume and makeup. She refuses to have it done, so now I have to make sure that my will states I MUST be buried that way. Maybe I can convince the kid to have it done?


----------



## Hairazor

Bio, keep in mind, the will is often read after the burial.


----------



## Spooky1

I often wondered if I'd get arrested if I tried to visit someone in the hospital dressed as the reaper.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

Spooky1 said:


> I often wondered if I'd get arrested if I tried to visit someone in the hospital dressed as the reaper.


Spooky, when I was in the hospital for my heart a good friend of mine that was a professional clown came straight over from a job with his make up still on. I had been in an induced coma for two days and when I woke up in ICU he was the first thing I seen. The thing was the nursed were told that "uncle" stan might be by to see me. 
Clowns might be ok, but reapers mmmmm maybe not so much.


----------



## Zurgh

John W. Lewis
Beloved Grandfather, Father, Husband and Son (My Daddy) Passed away Thursday, February 28th, at 12:20 am.
Cause was a combination of Indeterminate pulmonary fibrosis, pneumonia, and multiple infections/sepsis that did not respond to any antibiotic treatment. The Doctors and Nursing staff did there best and He was in excellent hands. 
His passing was peaceful. John was surrounded by his loving family when he returned to God.
To look on the positive side, His sudden and unexpected passing has brought his children much closer together, and has provided a wake up call to me to not take for granted the preciousness of the life, time, and love of our fellow mankind.
I also wish to practice a stronger tolerance, patience, understanding, forgiving, and acceptance of the flaws of the humans on this Earth. At some point, everyone makes an annoying, idiotic mistake... everyone, and the only perfect thing in existence is the imperfection of existence.
My empathy goes out to all who have lost a loved one and all that ever will. Please remember to carry your loved one in your heart, and they will always be with you.
♥God Bless and forgive us all.♥​


----------



## scareme

Zurgh. so sorry for your loss. My prayers go out to you and your family. I hope you can feel the arms of your haunt family wrapped around you at this time. And thank you for your words of comfort aimed at the rest of us. It it so like you to be thinking of others, at this, your time of loss. You are truly one in a million, and I love you for it. If there is anything I can do do help, you have only to ask.


----------



## Copchick

Zurgh - I am so sorry for the loss of your father. That was a beautiful tribute to him. Thanks for taking the time to let us know and for bringing attention to the everday things we take for granted. It makes me a better person to get back in touch with things that I tend to overlook in myself and others. My deepest sympathies to you and your family for your loss. -Tina


----------



## Pumpkin5

:frownkin:Zurgh, I am so saddened. My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family now. I am sure your family all being there around your Daddy made him so happy. Even when people are not responding, I believe that they know. I feel just like Laura and Tina, and if you need anything at all, you only have to ask. Jana


----------



## graveyardmaster

zurgh-so sorry for your loss..my deepest sympathies to you and your family...


----------



## Hairazor

Zurgh, sorry to hear of the loss of your beloved father! My thoughts and prayers go out to you and yours.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry for you loss Zurgh.


----------



## the bloody chef

Rest in Peace, John....there will be a candle lit for you
My sympathy to you and yours, Zurgh....


----------



## Troll Wizard

First let me say, that I am very sorry for the loss of your father! Each of us look at death in different ways. Some mourn the loss and never get over the loss that special someone in their lives. Some, which I think you and your family have come to terms with rejoice in the fact of knowing and experiencing the life that he shared with each of you.

As you have said this has brought your family closer together and it seems that your on the right path in honoring your father. You have choosen to be more tolerante of those around you and of those you will meet in your future. Life is a strange and wonderful gift that we all share together. We're born, we live, and then we all eventually die. Some sooner than expected, some at their own time.

There is nothing wrong with mourning your loss with your family and friends. It is perfectly normal, in fact it's a part of our life experience. Knowing that he passed peacefully surrounded by family, gives you the peace and understanding that God intends us to have in life. It's what you do now with the rest of your life that will honor your father, in as much as he was honored to have you as his son!

Remember that you are in our prayers! 

May the peace that God gives to each and everyone of us, be with you and your family.

-Randy


----------



## Evil Queen

Zurgh my heart breaks for you. I am so sorry for the loss of your Father. Having lost both of my parents I know all to well the sorrow you are feeling. Call me if you need anything.


----------



## N. Fantom

Zurgh, i'm very sorry for you're loss. I'm glad you have your family there to support you.

Today was my first day of lifeguard training. Let this be a lesson to you all, if you'r ever partnered with another guy to practice rescue routines, make sure you place the lifeguard buoy in the right place or you will be in a *VERY* awkward position


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm very sorry to hear of the loss of your father, Zurgh.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Zurgh, My deepest sympathy to you and you family on your loss. 

Joe


----------



## Zurgh

Thank you all for your showing of love, caring and support in me and my family's time of need. I only hope to be able to reciprocate in kind in you and yours time of need. I may be the neon tie-died plaid sheep of this black sheep family, but you forum peeps make me feel right at home, and put up with my general wacky strangeness. You are all such caring and warm haunters, and I wish you all the best forever more, my love and hope for a better tomorrow for us all. Thanks again.

M. Lewis


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh, I'm sad to hear of your father's passing, and happy knowing that he had family that cared enough to be with him in his last days. And how touching in a way that he was able to give back a gift even in death - the gift of an increased appreciation for the preciousness of everyone around us.


----------



## Copchick

So, I had every good intention of getting something, anything accomplished today. Ate a good breakfast, then went for a nice long soak in the tub with a book. I don't know how it happened, but I pulled something in my lower back just above my hip. It hurts to walk. My day is shot. So now I'm sitting at the computer scanning through Pinterest and the forum. The girl scout thin mints went down well with the advil. Sigh...how does one hurt themselves in the tub? Only me, only me. Gotta see the chiropractor tomorrow. Later this evening, if the advil isn't working, I'll be moving onto the liquid pain reliever. Southern Comfort anyone?


----------



## slightlymad

Wine, Woman, Music and Work somethings gotta give up son build time. guess its time for a sick day from work.


----------



## Spooky1

Zurgh, I'm sorry to hear of your fathers passing. Our thoughts are with you and your family. I'm coming up on the one year anniversary of my fathers passing. It's a difficult time you'll be going though, but with the support of family and friends you'll get through it.


----------



## Lunatic

Zurgh,
Sorry to learn of your dad's passing. My sincere condolences. I hope you find comfort in the fond memories of your dad.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Zurgh said:


> Thank you all for your showing of love, caring and support in me and my family's time of need. I only hope to be able to reciprocate in kind in you and yours time of need. I may be the neon tie-died plaid sheep of this black sheep family, but you forum peeps make me feel right at home, and put up with my general wacky strangeness. You are all such caring and warm haunters, and I wish you all the best forever more, my love and hope for a better tomorrow for us all. Thanks again.
> 
> M. Lewis


I'm so sorry to hear of your father's passing. *hugs*

You have no idea how much i appreciate your strange humor. I hope you find comfort as well!


----------



## debbie5

Zurgh, my condolences to you and your family upon the death of your father. I'm sure that if we all lived nearby, your haunter family would be with you now, too to offer you comfort. (((hugs)) my friend...


----------



## Goblin

Sorry about the loss of your father Zurgh. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## Headless

Oh Zurgh I am so sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family at this very sad and difficult time.


----------



## Headless

I've been trying to catch up on all the news but clearly there aren't enough hours in the day (night). So I am going to have to concede.

I've had such a hectic two weeks filling in as the CEO & Councillor's assistant..... not much time to be online. Thankfully life is back to normal again. We are heading for a pretty hot week this week despite Summer being officially over. Fortunately the fires across the state have settled down for now. I am living in hope that the worst of the fire season is past us for this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I always have a moment of disconnect when I see your references to summer when it's winter here, Headless

Today is Hug a GI Day, so here's one for Scareme's husband (((hug))).


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I keep seeing some appliance commercial that looks like the beginning of one of those stupid dance reality TV show commercials. When the guy spins the woman, she slams into a dryer and flips over the top of it. My wife thinks I am deranged because I burst into uncontrollable maniacal laughter at it. Am I dysfunctional?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Around here, that would be considered normal, Bio


----------



## Zurgh

Good Monday Morning everyone! Have a great day, but if adversity strikes... see it as an opportunity for new adventure. Beware the bitter grumbling mumblers, and the deranged and infectious elk slappers. They seek to sap your life salsa and spicy happy time.
Always Be Zesty, forum peeps!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I keep seeing some appliance commercial that looks like the beginning of one of those stupid dance reality TV show commercials. When the guy spins the woman, she slams into a dryer and flips over the top of it. My wife thinks I am deranged because I burst into uncontrollable maniacal laughter at it. Am I dysfunctional?


Found it. I can definitely say that this doesn't make you deranged at all. I found it hilarious too!


----------



## Hairazor

I laugh at the comercial but wonder if it, and the other one they have where the people rush and slam into things and fall down, makes people want to buy their product when you may possibly get hurt over them


----------



## Bone Dancer

Space Cat
Just one of those things where you had to be there to believe it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ok Bill, what's in your coffee?


----------



## Pumpkin5

zurgh said:


> they seek to sap your life salsa and spicy happy time.
> Always be zesty, forum peeps!


:jol:It is great to have Zurgh back....


----------



## Zurgh

I'm new and improved, P5...
Today I went to the Dr. and got an appointment for Friday for this lingering cold...
I also discovered the last of my drones' camera is dead... (RC car with battery powered wireless camera)... it was fun while it lasted, can't afford to replace it right now anyway. I think I'll bake up some cookies, then ground and restrict my oldest daughter for some recent bad behavior... I so wanted a drink (or 20) last night, but I resisted... but just barely. Staying strong and fighting the good fight... now it is time for a baking adventure!
Much love & keep it Zesty! :googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

Resisting gets easier Z.


----------



## Zurgh

I make a good evil step mother, insane house wife, homicidal chef of zombies, but the last drone is fried... have to rely on the static automated security... waiting for peanut butter cookies now... then for the milk chocolate drizzle...:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Milk chocolate drizzle on PB cookies? Sounds devine!

3 of these pictures are similar, one is not. Which is not? Does this bring back school memories?


----------



## Spooky1

It's almost Spring, so why is the forecast for 4-8 inches of snow Wednesday? We haven't had a snow of over 2 inches for two years. May actually have to break out the shovels.


----------



## debbie5

Anyone know where I can find a LARGE "space helmet" type of plastic ball big enough to accommodate a human head? I'm trying to find it as one round ball, not tow halves, so there are no seams....so I can make this 7 foot tall beauty....
http://www.israbox.com/uploads/posts/2012-05/1336214809_monolith-post.jpg


----------



## Zurgh

Cookies!








Ended up making a dark chocolate glob on top of the PB cookies... very nom noms, not pretty, but so yummy-licious... I saved you one, but it is strictly first come-first served. Rock on 'wit yo' mad 'elf... Zestify!:googly:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> I always have a moment of disconnect when I see your references to summer when it's winter here, Headless.......


Now you know how I feel when you are talking snow and I'm in the midst of a heat wave LOL!



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> ok Bill, what's in your coffee?


LOL



Zurgh said:


> Cookies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up making a dark chocolate glob on top of the PB cookies... very nom noms, not pretty, but so yummy-licious... I saved you one, but it is strictly first come-first served. Rock on 'wit yo' mad 'elf... Zestify!:googly:


Oh Zurgh they do look tempting!

Happy Dance - we get our caravan (aka trailer) back from having repairs. We have a mini vacation booked at the end of this month - 5 days away, Shane and I with the doggies. Unfortunately I tried to book in to one of the places we love to go but they were booked out because of a Surf Carnival. So we are heading to a coastal town nearby that one. Not quite what I had hoped for but I'm sure we will enjoy it anyway.

Why is it that some managers love the sound of their own voice? OMG some meetings are just so tedious!


----------



## scareme

Zurgh, you're making me hungry.
Headless, lucky you for going on holiday. With the second house in Iowa, all our holidays are working holidays.
I used to have to take the minutes of the meetings. The lead Dr. always spoke with his hand over his mouth, I wanted to yell keep your hand down so I can understand you. It still drives me crazy if someone covers their mouth when they are talking.


----------



## Copchick

That's weird, talking at a meeting with their hand over their mouth.

Z - those cookies look perfect! I'm imagining they taste delicious.


----------



## scareme

We were sitting, he'd rest his chin on his hands, so his fingers covered his mouth. I had dreams about knocking his elbow away, and his head hitting the table. :devil:


----------



## scareme

I'm having the whole family down for Easter. I just spent $ 300. on candy. My Mom used to order from this place every year, so I'm keeping up the tradition. Next I need to by cigars and wine. I'll pick that up in Dallas this week end when I'm down there for the M&T.
http://www.bettyjanecandies.com/


----------



## Evil Queen

Those cookies look yummy Z!


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, the hand over mouth would be irritating especially if you were the one taking notes!! I went to a Library conference once where the speaker had her eyes shut through most of her 1 hour spiel, very distracting!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

When I was in graduate school the first time, one of the required classes was seminar, which necessitated preparing a seminar topic to present to the rest of the class. Three students were up each week, we were limited to about 15 minutes each, and the presentations were videotaped. Nearly every professor would attend and there would be a viewing of the videos after class with critique. It was extremely helpful in terms of making us aware of any little quirks that could be perceived as irritating by the audience.

I had another class where we were required to give 10 minute presentations. It wasn't taped, but the professor would sit in the back of the room and hold up his watch when we hit nine minutes. There was one girl who made frequent use of the word "um" when she spoke. I started counting each one during one presentation she made and stopped once she passed 100. And that was in 10 minutes' time, too. Both classes (as well as many others where we had to give presentations) were instrumental in helping me be more conscious about what comes out my mouth when speaking in front of a group.


----------



## Spooklights

Spooky1 said:


> It's almost Spring, so why is the forecast for 4-8 inches of snow Wednesday? We haven't had a snow of over 2 inches for two years. May actually have to break out the shovels.


I'm ready! Bring it on!


----------



## Zurgh

Glorious Tuesday (or Whatever-day you wacky time travelers) to all!

Today's mission; Zestify your local environment, and try to utilize the mathamagic principle of inversion on the negative to turn it into a positive, unless less of something is indeed better... Study's have proven that you can make a bad day worse if you try, so inversely you can change a bad day into a good day if-in ya' put forth a little effort... Go, go Power Cats!

Seek counsel of the red toad on the toadstool in the glade about the glittering gnawblin editor that speaks only in sarcasm, but only if you dare to defeat the ox licker whom troubles your village.:googly:


----------



## Copchick

It is a beautiful sunny day here. The sun feels absolutely wonderful, there can't be a winter storm in a few hours. I think Mother Nature likes playing these cruel jokes.

ION - Jack had his last visit today at the vets to check his surgical site. It's all healed, it looks great and no more bandage for him to wear! Yay! So the Million Dollar Dog is happy that he doesn't have to wear a plastic bag and boot when he goes out to pee in the rain. (I am too)  

I saw my chiropractor yesterday. I love him. Today my back feels 30% better than it did yesterday and so much better than it did on Sunday when I couldn't walk. I was able to meet my best friend for her birthday lunch and we had a nice time. Did I say I loved my chiropractor?


----------



## the bloody chef

Nice day here, too! There were squirrels dancin' and birdies singin' when I awoke a little before dawn, put my Earth shoes on and walked on, walked on down the hall....to some hot coffee and a _beeee--ooot--eee--full_ sunrise!!! It was almost 50 today!!!!! Woo-hoo-dee-doo!!!! I smell golf!!!! SOON!!!!!
CC- remember when Chiropractors were all known as quacks??? Now, I won't say I love mine (he's kinda uggo!)(had a gorgeous red head chiro in Rhode Island-_ I_ _do miss her!!!!),_ but I can't survive without him!!!! :xbones: Glad you're feelin' better!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay T! Glad your chiropracter worked his voodoo on you, you...Ha, ha I am teasing, I think chiropracters are great. Glad you are feeling better and got to share in your friend's birthday fun. Who'd have 'thunk' taking a bath could be so....risky? I have done even more unbelievable things like twisting my ankle when I got up to answer the phone......no uneven ground, no gopher holes...just plain old carpet and BOOM! Down I went.


----------



## scareme

OK, I've got 22 people coming for Easter dinner, I don't have tableware for 22. If I use my good stuff and my Christmas dishes, I have enough. What do you think? Will it fly, or does anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Use the odd dishes at the kids table....


----------



## PirateLady

Hey anyone hear about Hobby Lobby maybe closing?? I found this article in my email today... thought I would share....

http://www.sfaw.org/newswire/2013/03/01/hobby-lobby-may-close/


----------



## Copchick

Scareme - You use whatever you want. Evil A had a good idea using the odd dishes at the kids table. I think the most important thing is that everyone is all together. Who cares if anyone really says anything about mismatched settings, food and family is more important.  (Sometimes in that order too)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

@PirateLady: I've seen that floating around for the last year or two. Not sure how much truth there is to it. I hope it isn't true, though.

@CopChick: Glad your back's feeling better.

@Scareme: Go buy a big pack of paper plates and they can eat off of that.


----------



## scareme

PirateLady said:


> Hey anyone hear about Hobby Lobby maybe closing?? I found this article in my email today... thought I would share....
> 
> http://www.sfaw.org/newswire/2013/03/01/hobby-lobby-may-close/


c'est la vie

I was thinking about Bio's idea for the dinnerware. It would make for eaiser clean up. But it's hard to cut meat in a paper or plastic plate.

OMG! Talk about a massive brain fart. It's getting late, and I'm getting hungry. So I make up some grilled cheese, french fries, and soup. I have taken two bites of my grilled cheese, and the doorbell rings. Who in the heck is here this time of night? Surprise! Pizza man! I ordered pizza about 40 minutes ago, and forgot all about it. I ask the pizza guy, What are you here for? I bet he wanted to say, I'm selling Girl Scout cookies. I'm such a dip.


----------



## the bloody chef

scareme said:


> OMG! Talk about a massive brain fart.


_Sounds more like sleep deprivation!_

I'll bet he wanted to say he was selling Girl Scout Cookies
_Was the pizza topped with Thin Mints or Fudge Swirls???_


----------



## scareme

I hate to tell you. Pineapple, green olives, onion, and canadian bacon. Want some?


----------



## the bloody chef

Sounds interesting! Throw on a few artichokes and I'm game!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, I'll take a slice! Yum!


----------



## debbie5

Hi. I'm invisible.


----------



## scareme

I see you.






I used to live for SOAP. I would quote lines at work.


----------



## Zurgh

Who said that, I'm invisible, too... Invisible hugs back at ya' debbster... in strange mater of fact, I have lost my train of thought... when does the next one come this way???


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Feeling pretty damn good. I've been going to the gym for two weeks now, every other day and when I don't go to the gym, I walk the dog. I've given up sodas and tea (except for the occasional night cap) It's nice to not have to go to bed nauseated!


----------



## Troll Wizard

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Feeling pretty damn good. I've been going to the gym for two weeks now, every other day and when I don't go to the gym, I walk the dog. I've given up sodas and tea (except for the occasional night cap) It's nice to not have to go to bed nauseated!


Good for you DA27, keep it up! :jol:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> ......ION - Jack had his last visit today at the vets to check his surgical site. It's all healed, it looks great and no more bandage for him to wear! Yay! So the Million Dollar Dog is happy that he doesn't have to wear a plastic bag and boot when he goes out to pee in the rain. (I am too)
> 
> I saw my chiropractor yesterday. I love him. Today my back feels 30% better than it did yesterday and so much better than it did on Sunday when I couldn't walk. I was able to meet my best friend for her birthday lunch and we had a nice time. Did I say I loved my chiropractor?


Glad Jack is better and you too Tina! I love my chiro as well. He has done wonders for my back for so many years. I would be lost without him!



scareme said:


> OK, I've got 22 people coming for Easter dinner, I don't have tableware for 22. If I use my good stuff and my Christmas dishes, I have enough. What do you think? Will it fly, or does anyone have any other ideas?


Who the heck DOES have enough tableware for 22? Scareme if they are going to be miffed by your lack of plates - they don't deserve a place at the table to begin with!



scareme said:


> ....... I ordered pizza about 40 minutes ago, and forgot all about it. I ask the pizza guy, What are you here for? I bet he wanted to say, I'm selling Girl Scout cookies. I'm such a dip.......


LOL that's the sort of silly think I would probably do too!



debbie5 said:


> Hi. I'm invisible.


I've always wanted to be invisible sometimes Deb - congratulations - I am envious.

Holy cow a warm week here. Still a few days to go before any relief is in sight. NOT GOOD for the water situation. We need rain and fast.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Two days off! Time to get in the shop and see if I can get the sculpting done on scareme's tombstone, then back to concentrating on the fence.

I can already tell that I'm going to need heavy metal tonight.


----------



## Copchick

Good for you DA!

Scareme - I loved watching SOAP. That was the funniest show! The characters were hilarious.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Last year's VooDoo on the Bayou was one of those "Out of the Blue" inspirations that really got me excited and creative ... but this year ... I just can't find a handle on anything to grab and go with. There are a lot of individual pieces I'd like to do, but there is no cohesion to them - no relationship. The parties I used to throw were themed, and they were a lot of fun. Typical, but fun. I want something different, but recognizable. Something that hasn't been done to death (pun unintended) unless there's a twist to it. 

sigh

I keep looking ... and making lists. Maybe something will float my boat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We've got snow!

I got up this morning fully intending to go into work for a while, but between the time we walked the dog and the time I looked out the front window just before putting on my coat, things got a little more interesting outside. The snow is coming down quite steadily and sticking - perfect snowball quality, too. It's a good day for staying off the roads


----------



## PirateLady

Got up this morning expecting snow.... nothing yet....just rain and wind.... They even closed schools in expectation of snow. nothing yet....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^We have about two inches or so as of right now, and no signs of stopping any time soon.


----------



## scareme

Are you staying home today Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, I am indeed I figured I could get to work okay, but it was the getting home part that had me concerned.


----------



## N. Fantom

Came across this on 9gag, isn't this the work of someone on the forum?


----------



## Copchick

Today I was at the chiropractor's office. I'm in the bigger room where there are glass doors that go to the gym. It's a very busy place, that gym. So I'm laying there on my belly with the electric stim on my back, watching these people in the gym and I had a brilliant idea. Since I was in the neighborhood, I stopped at the candy shop on the way home and picked up some chocolate covered bacon! YUM!!!   

Roxy, we got about 4 inches overnight. It's pretty much melted and the roads are dry now. They even closed the public schools! When I left work it was 43 degrees. Sure was beautiful this morning though with inches of snow on the tree branches, and it was so quiet too.


----------



## scareme

Is anyone else watching Ellen? I want grandchildren NOW!


----------



## RoxyBlue

N. Fantom said:


> Came across this on 9gag, isn't this the work of someone on the forum?


I remember seeing that posted here, but haven't found the thread yet.

LATER EDIT: Found it: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=33909&highlight=sparkly+vampire

Wispurs found the picture on Pinterest and posted it here.


----------



## Zurgh

Online with inherited IPhone... This is rather neat...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I worked in the shop for a lot longer than I meant to today. We have a lot of video that needs editing, and I'm so tired I can't see to do it. Must stay awake tonight...


----------



## scareme

_Bio! Bio! Bio!_ I'm sleep and I'm calling you.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

scareme said:


> _Bio! Bio! Bio!_ I'm sleep and I'm calling you.


Oh, that is so messed up. Luckily, my coffee comes with sleep call blocking.LOL


----------



## scareme

Today I picked another bouquet of daffodills and now my hyacinths are blooming. Slow down spring. Just wait a couple of weeks yet.


----------



## goneferal

I know, I've not been around in a while. But one of my work crew just lost one of his own in a terrible way. I don't know how we'll even begin to deal with this (for the survivor). We're supposed to be the ones to help pick up the pieces. We always say it's easier to deal with unless it is one of your own. One of our own here lost a loved one. Please send good thoughts/vibes/ and or prayers (whatever you do counts) to a good person who lost a loved one today. So heartbreaking.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Thoughts and prayers for your co-worker, GoneFeral.


----------



## scareme

I've missed you feral. I think you keep us grounded around here. Sending lots of prayers and warm thoughts to you and your work crew at the tragic time. Now take a deep breath, then go ahead and cry.


----------



## goneferal

Sorry to be such a downer guys. Your support has been amazing. I'm going to gather up any aid we can offer tomorrow. And for days to come, but thanks so much. You help make me stronger for the ones that have the deepest loss. 

On a much lighter note, I am trying to get my crap in order for the new season.

You guys are the best!


----------



## Zurgh

My sincerest condolences to you and your coworker, goneferal. Sending good thoughts vibes and prayers everyone's way, just to be safe.


----------



## debbie5

My condolences, goneferal. Sending prayers to the family & all of the workfamily as well.


----------



## Goblin

Sorry about your coworker Goneferal. I will keep them in my thoughts and
prayers!

My sister had her second chemo. Her hair is beginning to fall out now and she
says she's gonna beat it to the punch and shave her head! lol My other sister
is still on 2% oxygen.

No snow today, just a lot of wind! I seen it take a 10-12 foot hose and blew
it all around the landscape like it wasn't nothing!


----------



## Copchick

GF -thoughts and prayers to your crew during a difficult time.


----------



## Headless

Echoing everyone's sentiments Goneferal. Such a difficult time for anyone.

Happy to take some of your rain PL. Driving home tonight it was absolutely pouring rain until I got about a mile from home - it eased off and by the time I drove in the driveway there were barely a few spots. Shame - another 10 days of over 90 degrees forecast isn't something I'm looking forward to....


----------



## Hairazor

goneferal, so sorry to hear about your co-worker's loss, prayers and vibes.


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, I always offer to shave the head of any of my customers for free, if they would like, due to chemo. It gets the hair loss shock over all at once instead of daily for a prolonged period. Hope it all goes well. Hope things keep looking up for the sister on oxygen.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A prayer for strength to deal with whatever life hands you and your co-workers, GF.

The same for your sister undergoing chemo, Goblin. When I went through chemo, I chose the "kinder, gentler" version. It went a bit longer but I kept most of my hair. In fact, all the gray and white ones survived - go figure.


----------



## Zurgh

Stay strong, Goblin and everyone else, too.

Rub a dub dub, three men in a tub... but no one asked why... must have been a good reason...


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> The same for your sister undergoing chemo, Goblin. When I went through chemo, I chose the "kinder, gentler" version. It went a bit longer but I kept most of my hair. In fact, all the gray and white ones survived - go figure.


Those grey and white ones are strong. Like us tuff old broads that wear them. 
Another beautiful day here. There's so much I want to get done, but that damn cough is back. Suppose to try a new steroid today. Fingers crossed. No, not that finger.


----------



## scareme

I was searching the net when, on Yahoo I saw the headline..."*Chris Brown Explodes*" and I clicked on it eagerly to see Chris Brown explode. Damn, it was just another temper tantrum. Those headlines can be so misleading.


----------



## ladysherry

LOL scareme. 
Hopefully that cough doesn't keep you from your trip to Dallas. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Gosh, I stay gone for a day.....First off, I am really sorry for your coworker GoneFeral, but I know you will be the strength and the hope for a better day for them. (sending ((hugs)) and prayers your way) Goblin, I hope your sisters are doing okay, hugs and prayers sent to them too, and Scareme, just kick that old cough to the curb girl, "Ain't Nobody Got Time for That"




Get well, stay well everyone and be strong in yourself.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Dr. Maniaco said:


> I'd like to do, but there is no cohesion to them - no relationship. The parties I used to throw were themed, and they were a lot of fun. Typical, but fun. I want something different, but recognizable. Something that hasn't been done to death (pun unintended) unless there's a twist to it.
> sigh
> I keep looking ... and making lists. Maybe something will float my boat.


:jol:Stop sighing and let's brainstorm....what about a "Wicked Alice and Wonderland" theme? I can totally see you as a manic Mad Hatter! Or how about "The Walking Un-Dead" or "Graveyard Ghoulies" or a "Victorian Seance Theme"? "Horror Movie Marathon" with all your favorite scenes from different horror movies all set up in different rooms? You could have an Alfred Hitchcock room, The Birds and Psycho, of course Friday the 13th room, a Michael Myers room, you know...your favorite movies and a room for each theme? You can do it James, you can create something wonderful! Come on!


----------



## scareme

Oh Thank You P5. I love me some Sweet Brown. That put a big smile on my face. Just don't make me laugh, or I'll start coughing.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Went to the library this morning. I got three books that will help with our haunt this year. They are: Scene design and sound/lighting, Fundamentals of play directing, and Fundamentals of acting. Apparently, our library gets a lot of old textbooks that they allow people to check out. The scene design one is actually very interesting.


----------



## scareme

I keep saying it, Bio, you're not going to stop until you have a pro haunt. You've got the fever. And talent. That helps a lot.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

The funny thing is that I don't WANT a pro haunt anymore. I do this to decompress and relieve stress. If I owned a pro haunt, this would become too much like a job, and I would end up hating it. Even if our city council told me that I couldn't do my display, I would continue building and figure out some way to have it set up somewhere, just so I could see the kids faces. I actually prefer to build our scenery and see how far I can go with my creativity. If I never sell another tombstone or piece of scenery, I'll still enjoy making the stuff.


----------



## Copchick

Good for you Bio!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:....just wondering if Sally really does sell seashells by the seashore????


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Just finished tea staining a tombstone, with trademark bird poop, plus a new technique I tried that I may end up doing a video on at a later date.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:....just wondering if Sally really does sell seashells by the seashore????


Nah, she gave that up during the 80's. Now she sells something a lot more illegal. News reports not regulated by the government.


----------



## Pumpkin5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Nah, she gave that up during the 80's. Now she sells something a lot more illegal. News reports not regulated by the government.


:jol:OMG!!! That just explains so much.......thanks Bio!


----------



## Spooky1

Scare me, I think I caught your cough. Stayed home today and stayed in bed most of the day. I start coughing if I'm up and about.


----------



## goneferal

Thanks all. I don't know what to say. Life goes on, and it it my job to work with that. You guys are the best.


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> Scare me, I think I caught your cough. Stayed home today and stayed in bed most of the day. I start coughing if I'm up and about.


I'm sorry sweetie. I thought I covered my mouth. I cough more lying down, which is why I'm up all night.



goneferal said:


> Thanks all. I don't know what to say. Life goes on, and it it my job to work with that. You guys are the best.


That's what we are here for. Except on Monday nights at 7:00 when I'm watching Antiques Roadshow. Other than that we've got you covered.


----------



## scareme

I'm up all night, searching the web, so please bear with my ramblings.
From our craigslist..."Beautiful upscale home decor" You can tell it's upscale because they took the good spread off the bed and hauled it out to the garage for pictures.

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/ard/3618292641.html


----------



## scareme

Just a reminder for you haunters getting hit with snow. This would be a ruff way to start your day.


----------



## Bone Dancer

That snow should just blow out of there after the first few miles.


----------



## debbie5

Going to my yearly physical with my doc. I hope he doesn't make me turn my head & cough....


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

DON'T TURN YOUR HEAD! That's when the weird stuff happens!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe not upscale, Scareme, but $50 for the white pitcher and walnut table is not a bad price, even with the ugly bedspread

I don't wonder about someone selling seashells by the seashore, but I do wonder about the wisdom of a groundhog deciding to cross the road right in front of my car this morning. Fortunately for him, I do have brakes and know how to use them.

I got a sales call at work the other day from a company offering to give a free cost comparison of credit card processing fees. I told him more than once that we weren't interested and he kept saying, "Well, let me *ax* you a question". I have serious reservations about the legitimacy of a company that allows its sales people to use street vernacular while conducting business.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

So, this is what happens when I fast my computer for a day.......


----------



## the bloody chef

RoxyBlue said:


> Maybe not upscale, Scareme, but $50 for the white pitcher and walnut table is not a bad price, even with the ugly bedspread
> 
> I don't wonder about someone selling seashells by the seashore, but I do wonder about the wisdom of a groundhog deciding to cross the road right in front of my car this morning. Fortunately for him, I do have brakes and know how to use them.
> 
> I got a sales call at work the other day from a company offering to give a free cost comparison of credit card processing fees. I told him more than once that we weren't interested and he kept saying, "Well, let me *ax* you a question". I have serious reservations about the legitimacy of a company that allows its sales people to use street vernacular while conducting business.


Sounds like he drank one too many cups of EXpresso!


----------



## the bloody chef

scareme said:


> I'm up all night, searching the web, so please bear with my ramblings.
> From our craigslist..."Beautiful upscale home decor" You can tell it's upscale because they took the good spread off the bed and hauled it out to the garage for pictures.
> 
> A pair of decorative _scones??? _Do they come with butter and jam??? :googly:


----------



## Copchick

Roxy - that drives me crazy! Maybe he was from Pixburgh.


----------



## Hairazor

Ah hahaha, Copchick!


----------



## scareme

I hate when people talk like that, but a salesman? You would be doing his company a favor if you called them and told them. And they would be doing him a favor by letting him know it too. No telling how many people he has said that to. 
OK, I'm not the brightest bulb in the bunch. I ordered something off the web last week, and have been having some problems with the order. We've been e-mailing each other all week, and it's kind of a long story, so I kept asking them to just call me and we could get it taken care of in one phone call, or I could call them. They kept telling me, to keep cost down they don't deal over the phone. Less personal=less cost. I had also paid extra for two day delivery, so I guess I already lost that money. So it's finally taken care of and shipped out today, from India. I should have figured out that's why they wouldn't call. I don't care if you are out of country, just tell me up front. And I sure wouldn't have paid for two day shipping to get it in two weeks.


----------



## scareme




----------



## Hairazor

But look how happy they are!! ^


----------



## goneferal

Just a funny here. I found most of these pretty mean, but if you imagine the targets as having been total jerks the night before...
http://boingboing.net/2013/03/07/very-bad-ways-to-wake-up.html


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Dark Angel 27

its so freaking wrong! LOL


----------



## Goblin

Don't forget


----------



## scareme

OK Feral, not only did you make me snort, but I think I wet myself. 

Hope you're feeling better Gobby.


----------



## Copchick

GF - that was hilarious! Some were kinda cruel, but still funny! 

Goblin - It's "spring ahead", clocks get turned ahead this time.


----------



## Bone Dancer

goneferal said:


> Just a funny here. I found most of these pretty mean, but if you imagine the targets as having been total jerks the night before...
> http://boingboing.net/2013/03/07/very-bad-ways-to-wake-up.html


Just a word of warning to anyone doing any of those things to me. Your body will never be found or at the very least unidentifiable .


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Gone Feral, I love those videos. I know this is horrible of me...but when 'guests' come to stay at the coast with us...I warn them not to sleep the day away. Since I get up at 5:00 every day...it is hard for me to sleep much past 7:00 even on the weekends....so...I have two ways to wake up guests that sleep past 9:00 am...either with cans of silly string...or the air horn from the boat...after the initial blast of wet string in their faces...it usually ends up being funny to them....I do have some great blackmail pictures...not that I would ever use them....


----------



## Hairazor

goneferal, that video clip was was of those things we laugh uncontrollably about!! Thanks for for day starter!


----------



## Hairazor

Ah Daylight Savings Time, I would rather do it Goblin's way and get the extra hour!!


----------



## Zurgh

Soup operas... what are they, and will they catch on?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

That's it for me. I give up on humanity...

http://news.yahoo.com/school-confiscates-third-grader-cupcakes-topped-toy-soldiers-215018982.html


----------



## the bloody chef

goneferal said:


> Just a funny here. I found most of these pretty mean, but if you imagine the targets as having been total jerks the night before...
> http://boingboing.net/2013/03/07/very-bad-ways-to-wake-up.html


This is without a doubt the single most _deplorable, depraved, despicable and __horrible_ thing I have ever seen!!! What human beings will do to each other just to post a you tube video is utterly disgusting!!!  _I can't __remember the last time I laughed this hard!!!!! Absolutely hilarious!!!!_ I may have to steal a few of those for future "reference" (if you receive my meaning!):googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think Mark Twain, one of the finest humorists of all time, said it all when it comes to practical jokes: 

"When grown-up persons indulge in practical jokes, the fact gauges them. They have lived narrow, obscure, and ignorant lives, and at full manhood they still retain and cherish a job-lot of left-over standards and ideals that would have been discarded with their boyhood if they had then moved out into the world and a broader life." - Mark Twain's Own Autobiography (from North American Review, Feb. 1, 1907)


And today is Panic Day, although it will be a more appropriate designation for tomorrow for anyone who mixes up the spring forward/fall back thing:jol:


----------



## debbie5

Speaking of "ax" and all the slang in use today: as a "word nerd" (I used to read the dictionary for fun as a kid) watching the movie "Lincoln" (the new one) was a joy. They use BIG words!! Used succinctly & correctly! Ahhhh, it was like a feast for the brain & ears. Yummy.


----------



## Goblin

I purposely put the wrong DST on here to see how many were paying
attention! Congratulations! You all passed!


----------



## Copchick

^ Oh you trickster!


----------



## Zurgh

Who fed the saber-tooth tiger last, as it is eyeing everyone hungrily... and has set up a free lemon-aid stand by the enclosures entrance...


----------



## scareme

Thanks Gobby, Now I missed church because of you. And I missed church last week because of Copchick, and the wek before that because of Hairrazor. When I run out of people on here to blame, I'll start with the phonebook.

Last week-"Tyler look! There's a map in your dashboard!" 
"It's called a GPS, Mom." 
"I want one of those!"
"Not until you learn how to answer your cellphone." 

20 days until the wedding. Alcohol+Vegas+security= daughter threatening to wear black to stand up in her brother's wedding. Calgon take me away. Oh the he!! with calgon, Jack Daniels take me away.


----------



## Zurgh

hehehehe...:googly:


----------



## scareme

If you're having a slow afternoon, stuck inside with all the snow, here's a picture puzzle for you. Find the cat. Hint: It's black and white. I think I found three pumpkins.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh, that's hilarious:jol:

I don't know about the cat, Scareme, but if you let your eyes go off focus while looking at that picture, you see a three-dimensional pile of garbage.


----------



## the bloody chef

How many props can you make from that pile o'junk?!?!?!? There's all manner and sorts of....well, 'goodies' is probably not the right term! I think I found the cat, too, but not 100% sure...but I did find Waldo!!!


----------



## Spooky1

No snow here, it's 60 today, but I found the cat! Being able to zoom in with my ipad helps.


----------



## ladysherry

Found the cat. Oooooo the possibilities for props in that "goodies"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I saw this picture on my phone and instantly found the black and white cat running down the pile of garbage, and trust me...my eyes aren't that good. Saw four pumpkins too...I think it has something to do with my name.....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Found the cat. More difficult than I thought it would be.

Spent some time with my son this weekend. When I asked what he wanted to do, he said he wanted to go to the shop and help me with the fence. I'm proud to say that he is growing up to be a haunter. Wish he didn't have to go back to his mom's house tonight.


----------



## Copchick

Ah ha! Found the kitty! I saw only three pumpkins. Such a big pile of trash, so many prop possibilities. 

It was 70 degrees here today! Whooo hooo!!!!!!! Bea-u-ti-ful day it was! I took a trip to the storage locker and pulled out a skellie. He's hanging out in my car for now. I brought him home so I can try my hand at corpsing. I think I'm going to try Allen H's method with the plastic and heat gun. Thanks to all of you creative peeps, I'm getting anxious to start something, anything!

Aw Bio, that's so sweet. You are such an influence on a future haunter.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh Bio, how proud of your son you must be, that's great!

I also found the cat!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I'm proud to say that he is growing up to be a haunter. Wish he didn't have to go back to his mom's house tonight.


:jol:Awwwww Bio....just remember...the time you spend with your son is quality time....that is the time he will never forget. Know that is true....the other time in his life won't mean nearly as much....I think children just want to do something with their parents that feels special and from the heart....I know you have that covered.


----------



## debbie5

Things were screwy with the books in our Girl Scout troop (plus co-leader bounced checks!), so I told the co-leader that I should probably take them over. Out of over $1000 that should be in the account right now, there is $2.
WTF.


----------



## Copchick

Sounds like someone is a thief. Make a police report.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Working on tax returns this evening and apparently one of the companies involved in our refinance (followed by companies reselling the mortgage) failed to list the real estate taxes that were due in the fall on Form 1098. This gave a moment of panic until we went onto the county web site and verified that the bill had indeed been paid. Of course, since one of the forms is not correct, the Feds don't know it's been paid, so I sent a strongly worded email to the company that handled the refinancing and should have paid the first installment of the real estate tax. Good thing we didn't find this out on April 14th:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Came across this one earlier................


----------



## Headless

Goblin said:


>


Cats crack me up that way..



scareme said:


> If you're having a slow afternoon, stuck inside with all the snow, here's a picture puzzle for you. Find the cat. Hint: It's black and white. I think I found three pumpkins.





RoxyBlue said:


> .......I don't know about the cat, Scareme, but if you let your eyes go off focus while looking at that picture, you see a three-dimensional pile of garbage.


LOL Roxy - and I join everyone else in thinking what an AWESOME pile of prop parts...



debbie5 said:


> Things were screwy with the books in our Girl Scout troop (plus co-leader bounced checks!), so I told the co-leader that I should probably take them over. Out of over $1000 that should be in the account right now, there is $2.
> WTF.


Oh that's just so wrong. And I know how hard it is for groups like that to raise money. Honestly some people just have no morals at all. Hope you get to the bottom of it Deb.



Goblin said:


> Came across this one earlier................


BAHAHAHA LOVE IT!

WOW - a hot hot hot day today. The house is like an oven. Its 8:00pm and its still 32 degrees (90F). We had a top of 38 / 100.4 and expecting the same tomorrow. Its an all time record high of being over 30 degrees for 10 days in a row. I'm over it. Send me some snow!!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Goblin, do you have anymore info on the skelly dogs and the running skelly picture?


----------



## debbie5

I chatted at length with the leader (on FaceBook, rather than a phone call, so I am less emotional and....have a record of the conversation--> evilgrin...). She literally is an idiot. She has *no clue* how to keep finances straight....never wrote things down in check register, shoved money in her pockets and bought waaaayy too much stuff for the Scouts. What is sad is that she bought a lot of craft materials, which I had told her I *had* already (and not to buy). The money was not stolen,it was spent on Scouts (she gave me receipts)...but not spent wisely.
But I still want to strangle her. As a reward for amazing cookie sales, the girls want to go to the Bronx Zoo, and the deposit for the trip is due. I told Her to pay out of her own pocket for the girls, (she just got a check for $72,000 from the military for back "disability" pay) & we'd reimburse her once our cookie money comes in. She admitted she screwed up and will be paying back the money that the girls had to pay for her bounced checks as well as to buy checks for 3 bank accounts, two of which we had to close due to her screwups. Yikes. $85 total just to buy checks!
So, I'm back to my old motto: "If you want the job done right, do it yourself." I was on a "be-more-loving-and-kind-and-trust-that-people-are-good" kick this past year. So much for THAT. I guess it's easier to be cynical & safe than spend hours & days trying to fix the resultant mishaps & mayhem.


----------



## Hairazor

Headless, here you go, the tree in my front yard this morning. The lower branches are usually about 8' off the ground, notice they almost touch today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> Goblin, do you have anymore info on the skelly dogs and the running skelly picture?


It's from the Winfield Collection:

http://www.thewinfieldcollection.com/category/Skeletons

Deb, your Girl Scout story reminds me of a similar incident with a friend of mine. His wife and one of her friends went into business together as painters. They took distributions rather than a salary - which is legal - but never thought about tracking spending, recording receipts, or setting aside any of the company income to pay business taxes when they were due. My friend, who also owns his own company, ended up paying his wife's taxes for her. He was extremely annoyed with both of them. Sad thing is, he and his wife can't talk money without it spiraling into a defensive series of accusations from her. He once ran a credit report when getting ready to refinance a mortgage and found out that she had run up several thousand dollars in credit card debt that she hadn't bothered to bring to his attention because (as she later told him) she thought he would get mad at her. Not a good situation.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pardon my incompetence but... what is so special about the "hat box ghost" and why do some people drool over it?


----------



## Lord Homicide

**** FIND THE CAT SPOILER ****



scareme said:


>


Left side, middle of the pic. Full body, walking down to the right corner


----------



## IMU

*Warning to Yahoo Users!*

Once again I've been hacked. It appears that there are some security issues within Yahoo that users have no control over. Unfortunately, I was forced to delete my email account. Hope anyone who got "my" latest email realized it wasn't from me and deleted it.

Yahoo is aware of the issues but refuses to accept blame. If you'd like to read about it, here is the link: http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/...l-users-continue-reporting-hacking-incidents/

Just thought some of you would like some warning if you use Yahoo mail.


----------



## Copchick

Deb - By what you had been describing a few times about the money, it sounded like it had been stolen. Maybe I had missed something in translation. Glad you got it straightened out and hopefully less drama in your life.

HR - that is some beautiful snow. It's so pretty when it's like that in the trees. (But a bitch to shovel) 

Thanks for the heads up IMU.


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> Once again I've been hacked. It appears that there are some security issues within Yahoo that users have no control over. Unfortunately, I was forced to delete my email account. Hope anyone who got "my" latest email realized it wasn't from me and deleted it.
> 
> Just thought some of you would like some warning if you use Yahoo mail.


Yep, we got an email from "you" this morning, and Verizon routed it to the spam folder. I was pretty sure when I saw a link that it wasn't really you anyway

Damn hackers.


----------



## scareme

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Spent some time with my son this weekend. When I asked what he wanted to do, he said he wanted to go to the shop and help me with the fence. I'm proud to say that he is growing up to be a haunter. Wish he didn't have to go back to his mom's house tonight.


Isn't it funny what small acts our kids can do that make us proud? Parenting is a hard job, but the little things can make it worth it. Just a little hint for later, when he wants to borrow money to go to Vegas, the answer is "no".



Headless said:


> WOW - a hot hot hot day today. The house is like an oven. Its 8:00pm and its still 32 degrees (90F). We had a top of 38 / 100.4 and expecting the same tomorrow. Its an all time record high of being over 30 degrees for 10 days in a row. I'm over it. Send me some snow!!!!!


I don't envy you that weather at all. How have the fires been? We had one near base last week, and I could smell the smoke from our house, about 15 miles away. Try to stay cool with cooling thoughts of Halloween. Opps, I forgot, your Halloween is in summer. Well then cooling thoughts of July. And if we had any rain clouds I'd try to blow them your way.



Hairazor said:


> Headless, here you go, the tree in my front yard this morning. The lower branches are usually about 8' off the ground, notice they almost touch today.


That's beautiful! You could use that as a screen saver.



IMU said:


> Once again I've been hacked. It appears that there are some security issues within Yahoo that users have no control over. Unfortunately, I was forced to delete my email account. Hope anyone who got "my" latest email realized it wasn't from me and deleted it.
> 
> Yahoo is aware of the issues but refuses to accept blame. If you'd like to read about it, here is the link: http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/...l-users-continue-reporting-hacking-incidents/
> 
> Just thought some of you would like some warning if you use Yahoo mail.


Damn, IMU! You mean that love letter you sent me wasn't really from you? And I was already packing my bags for Hawaii. Too bad.


----------



## scareme

Isn't it funny the things that stick in your mind? Some of you older haunters out there might remember a show called Green Acres. One of the characters on there was Lisa, a ditzy blonde from Hungary. She said in her country they didn't fear Friday the 13th, but Tuesady the 12th was bad luck. That has stuck with me all these years, and I kind-of celebrate it like Friday the 13th. So look out everyone, tomorrow is Tuesday the 12th. Don't break any mirrors.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I remember Green Acres and Arnold the pig, too! I belive Lisa was played by Eva Gabor.


----------



## Copchick

scareme said:


> Isn't it funny the things that stick in your mind? Some of you older haunters out there might remember a show called Green Acres. One of the characters on there was Lisa, a ditzy blonde from Hungary. She said in her country they didn't fear Friday the 13th, but Tuesady the 12th was bad luck. That has stuck with me all these years, and I kind-of celebrate it like Friday the 13th. So look out everyone, tomorrow is Tuesday the 12th. Don't break any mirrors.


Oh no!!! I'm going to be out among the public tomorrow doing errands all day, and I have to go to Walmart too! Great, thanks Scareme, now I can blame you if anything bad happens.


----------



## IMU

Had a neighbor friend come over and ask to borrow a cup of monster mud for a prop she was finishing yesterday. It would have been weird if she asked for sugar.


----------



## Spooky1

scareme said:


> Isn't it funny the things that stick in your mind? Some of you older haunters out there might remember a show called Green Acres. One of the characters on there was Lisa, a ditzy blonde from Hungary. She said in her country they didn't fear Friday the 13th, but Tuesady the 12th was bad luck. That has stuck with me all these years, and I kind-of celebrate it like Friday the 13th. So look out everyone, tomorrow is Tuesday the 12th. Don't break any mirrors.


Tomorrow will be a good day. It's my Mom's birthday.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm so excited for the prop challenge coming up!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I've just proven, yet again, that it's a bad idea to argue history with a history nerd. One day, people will learn.


----------



## scareme

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I've just proven, yet again, that it's a bad idea to argue history with a history nerd. One day, people will learn.


I don't care what you say, the world *is* flat and the sun and planets revolve around earth! Deal with it!


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> If you're having a slow afternoon, stuck inside with all the snow, here's a picture puzzle for you. Find the cat. Hint: It's black and white. I think I found three pumpkins.


Found the cat. Found the pumpkins! What I want to know is who threw away all those electric motors? 
There's a small fortune in scrap metal and copper wire there!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Lord Homicide

Goblin said:


>


Whoa, I read it through except toward the middle on one line, got hung up... What does that mean? I'm "special" shall we say?


----------



## scareme

Lord Homicide, you are special.

Gobby I see you your rabbit, and raise you three angry aliens.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Lord Homicide said:


> Whoa, I read it through except toward the middle on one line, got hung up... What does that mean? I'm "special" shall we say?


That's quite the brain teaser! Good reading though and a lot of fun!


----------



## the bloody chef

it's pretty cool that whoever thought of this knew we'd 'be reading it automatically' right when you realize that you are!


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> ......So, I'm back to my old motto: "If you want the job done right, do it yourself." I was on a "be-more-loving-and-kind-and-trust-that-people-are-good" kick this past year. So much for THAT. I guess it's easier to be cynical & safe than spend hours & days trying to fix the resultant mishaps & mayhem......


Unfortunately it's situations like that which are the reason why so many clubs/groups are run by one or two dedicated workers. I have been in the same situation with clubs myself. The problem is then people get sick of doing all the work and back away. Never ceases to amaze me how stupid some people are really.



Hairazor said:


> Headless, here you go, the tree in my front yard this morning. The lower branches are usually about 8' off the ground, notice they almost touch today.


Nawwww thanks for thinking of me Hairazor. It would be a very welcome sight in my yard at the moment that's for sure. And beautiful!!!!!



scareme said:


> .....I don't envy you that weather at all. How have the fires been? We had one near base last week, and I could smell the smoke from our house, about 15 miles away. Try to stay cool with cooling thoughts of Halloween. Opps, I forgot, your Halloween is in summer. Well then cooling thoughts of July. And if we had any rain clouds I'd try to blow them your way.......


Hopefully if the weather bureau has it right we are expecting a cool change tonight and about 15/59 degrees less tomorrow. There have been a lot of fires across the state but once again we've been lucky to miss being involved.

In reality I love Summer - far prefer the warm weather to cold and wet. But there is a limit to how much the body can take for a prolonged period of time - particularly without air conditioning. It was almost a relief to get back to work after the long weekend and it was such a waste of three days - being too darn hot to get out and do anything.



Lord Homicide said:


> Whoa, I read it through except toward the middle on one line, got hung up... What does that mean? I'm "special" shall we say?


LOL We already knew you were special..... 



scareme said:


> Lord Homicide, you are special.


Seeeeeeeeeeeeee



scareme said:


> Gobby I see you your rabbit, and raise you three angry aliens.


LOL love it!

Come on cool change........ Some sleep tonight would be a bonus!


----------



## debbie5

Yay! 7 straight hours of sleep.


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 12 is:

Girl Scouts Day - Celebrates the creation of the first Girl Scout group on March 12, 1912. Hopefully the early troop leaders were better at managing money:jol:

Plant a Flower Day - Celebrated this one early by planting a couple pansies in a pot by our front door this past weekend


----------



## ladysherry

Gotta love insomnia. Only wish it would come on the weekend so I could be in the shop building stuff and not worrying about having to go to work. It's going to be a long day.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I feel like I've been slacking all week long. I've barely spent any time in the shop, because I go to sleep early, and wake up in time to get ready for work. Then I come home and do the same thing in the morning. I just feel drained of energy, and I'm keeping a case of heartburn.


----------



## scareme

lol Bio. Your slacking week makes one on my nose to the grindstone weeks, look like a walk in the park.

I saw three signs of spring today. My hyacinths are bloming, I saw the first robin of the year in my front yard, and the ice cream truck came down the street. Yes sir, it's spring. 

Happy Tuesday the 12th! Happy Birthday to Spooky1's Mommy!


----------



## Draik41895

Peek a boo


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

8 am. Back to bed.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

72 degrees yesterday morning, 40 this morning. I wish the weather would make up it's mind. 

Oh, well. I'm going to the shop to record some footage and work on the fence for a little while. Later, folks!

**EDIT**
On top of that, I just found out I am almost out of monster mud (Probably enough to finish one side of the section I am working on), my MP3 player and the camera's batteries are dead. Screw it, I'm going to bed. I'll have batteries when I get up tonight. Guess I'll go get some MM materials on payday.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Now that I'm more awake. I'm planning to go to my very first Steampunk Convention...a friend of mine has a booth there. I'm feeling a mixture of excitement and nervousness, since I'm planning to dress up for it. It looks like a trip to goodwill is in the works today.


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds like a fun thing Dark Angel. I love steampunk!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik, that's a cute video - I feel so scared now


----------



## scareme

Gobby, I would seriously adopt that cat. 

Bio, it's hard to work that night shift. The world is set up for day people. 

DA, when you come up with your costume, be sure and get a picture.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I finally, after scouring both GoodWill and Ross, i finally found a shirt that seems to be close enough to the steam punk style. Now I'm just gonna need to work in some metal and wires for it to be steam punk...2 days and counting!


----------



## Hairazor

I joined this Haunt 1 year ago today and I must say, it is one of the best things I have ever done!


----------



## Goblin

Congatulations Hairazor


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 14 is:

Learn about Butterflies Day 
National Potato Chip Day - not a big fan, but Spooky1 loves them
National Pi Day - (because it's 3.14, the value of Pi, get it? Nyuck nyuck). 
Popcorn Lover's Day - I haven't had popcorn in a long time. What's up with that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I would have gone home by now if it weren't for the fact one of my co-workers decided today was a good day to stay a bit late to remove wallpaper from the lobby wall over a circular staircase (part of keeping people busy while waiting for real work to come in). This being a safety kind of company, I don't want to leave until I know he's done with the ladder climbing. It would kind of reflect badly on us if he fell and cracked his skull or something and no one was here as backup.


----------



## Bone Dancer

It wouldn't look good in the brochure thats for sure.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Warm during the day and freezing at night. I am starting to run out of salt for the walkway. It's a killer first thing in the morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> It wouldn't look good in the brochure thats for sure.


Years ago my boss, who is a safety professional, went out goose hunting with a friend, also a safety professional, who somehow managed to shoot my boss in the leg while trying to take down some geese. I heard about it the next day from one of our clients, who wasn't supposed to tell me about the incident, but was too amused by it not to


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My wife got me a set of script stencils (To airbrush a couple of our shirts with), a large block of craft foam sheets to make fence finials out of, and a copy of Angry Birds:Star Wars today. 

We also went to Home Depot (It'll be in my vlog, which I plan to finish up tonight) to get the stuff to make a new can of monster mud, because I am almost out. Come to think of it, I've never seen a video tutorial on the making of monster mud. I believe that it is time to make one, so that will be included in my vlog.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Blackrose1978

Wow it has been a long time since I have been on here and just wanted to say HI!


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 15 is:

Everything You Think is Wrong Day - I always suspected that anyway

Ides of March - if you have any friends named Brutus, you might want to postpone any get-togethers until later this month.

Incredible Kid Day - we all know at least one

Dumbstruck Day


----------



## Zurgh

Everyday is dumbstruck day for me, sepfer' dem' brillant moments...

In unrelated news-
- my dad's funeral was superb... excellent service, awesome casket and flowers, a stylin' hearse, and a lovely plot in scenic Mount Shasta, Ca.
- my new navigator is a Dalek.
- I miss you guys & gals, I need to post more often.
- I suspect a large, radioactive marmot is stalking me...
- Let us Zestify, learn, and love just a bit more.
- Happy Friday the 15th!
- :googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

Zurgh said:


> In unrelated news-
> - my dad's funeral was superb... excellent service, awesome casket and flowers, a stylin' hearse, and a lovely plot in scenic Mount Shasta, Ca.-_Yay! Nice to hear this Zurgh._-
> my new navigator is a Dalek.-_Tall, dark and handsome?_-:googly:
> I miss you guys & gals, I need to post more often.-_Yes you do....we are your "Peeps"_-
> I suspect a large, radioactive marmot is stalking me...-_No..not stalking you..he just wants to be your friend._
> - Let us Zestify, learn, and love just a bit more.-_I think I am at my love limit...but if you insist._-
> Happy Friday the 15th!-_To you as well, our far-out friend_!


----------



## Troll Wizard

RoxyBlue said:


> March 15 is:
> 
> Everything You Think is Wrong Day - I always suspected that anyway
> 
> Ides of March - if you have any friends named Brutus, you might want to postpone any get-togethers until later ths month.
> 
> Incredible Kid Day - we all know at least one
> 
> Dumbstruck Day


That's a good idea, about the Brutus thing, especially if your wanting to become an Emperor!


----------



## RoxyBlue

A comment made in the $20 discussion thread got me to wondering what the elements in a human body are worth. A little Google search came up with the following interesting article - posting it here so as not to hijack the discussion thread)):

http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/april12011/index.html

Conclusion was the total worth is $160, so you can't use your corpse for the $20 prop challenge


----------



## Copchick

That was interesting Roxy, thanks. So, to sum it up, the Boron and Potassium is worth more than the gold in my body. I wonder how it can be separated? Centrifuge? Just wondering.


----------



## Hairazor

Actually, I was just wondering the same thing Copchick! Cool site Roxy!


----------



## the bloody chef

Those pesky radioactive marmots!!! Somebody should make a spray for them! Just sayin'....


----------



## Zurgh

A known stalker... the Large, Radioactive Marmot.
It keeps e-mailing and texting me, wanting to join in on a time share...:googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Bought a webcam today. I need to work on it a little bit and figure out how to focus it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think my dog is dreaming about chasing radioactive marmots. Her feet are twitching and she's making woofy noises.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Gorylovescene

Easterween eggs


----------



## Dark Angel 27

niiice!!


----------



## Hairazor

Gory, those eggs are too cool!!!


----------



## Gorylovescene

Thank you  My mom and nephew also did their own- we had a blast


----------



## Zurgh

Great eggs, GLS!

Today we shall plan to make plans, lists, schedules, and other organizational stuffs... if only to be spontaneous... then for games, perchance...


----------



## debbie5

Went to see Rich Little tonight for a rare night out with hubby (who the hell can afford $50 a ticket!!??) -...it was like a time machine....he imitated ***Jack Benny***. I had Nerd Pride cuz not only did hubby & I know who all the people were who he imitated, we knew all but two of his jokes. 
Seeing him reminded me of Phyllis Diller's career, and how I always said I would start doing paid stand up comedy gigs in my mid-40's....time is ticking...I think I have too many balls in the air....


----------



## goneferal

RoxyBlue said:


> A comment made in the $20 discussion thread got me to wondering what the elements in a human body are worth. A little Google search came up with the following interesting article - posting it here so as not to hijack the discussion thread)):
> 
> http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/april12011/index.html
> 
> Conclusion was the total worth is $160, so you can't use your corpse for the $20 prop challenge


If you donate your body for tissue recovery, thousands of dollars are made off your parts.


----------



## goneferal

Having a bummer of a day, my baby girl (dog) has had her first week of feeling how old she is, very sad. I'm watching The American Scream for a little pick me up.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Oops... just lost 3 days of new posts........ Hope everyone is well!

We managed to pull off the Art Show with pretty good success. Raised over $500 for the Scouts - Shane sold 3 of his pieces. Very happy indeed. We are planning to have another one about a month before Christmas. This coupled with a Halloween haunt for them on Halloween plus our own party the week before should keep me focused over the next few months! A great feeling though. They were so excited with how much money we raised. And it looked pretty good even if I do say so myself......


----------



## Copchick

Wonderful to hear Headless!


----------



## Hairazor

Way to go Headless!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "Major League" on TV at the moment - one of my favorite baseball movies.


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## scareme

Happy Saint Patrick's Day! Thirty two years ago today, my husband and I exchanged wedding vows after knowing each other three short months. And it just goes to show you how bullheaded we both are, because neither one of us is willing to call it quits. But the best part about today is my baby comes home. They will fly into Bangor, Maine. One of the greatest cities in this country, for this reason...






Thank you Bangor Greeters. If I was there I'd be out with you, anytime, day or night.

And I know this is just a beer commerical, but it gives me goose bumps and brings tears to my eyes...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy anniversary, Scareme, and happy return of your baby!


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, Happy Anniversary and Yay for the safe return of your "baby"! Blessings to the Bangor Greeters!


----------



## Gorylovescene

Happy Anniversary and happy homecoming! I like the 24 hour homecoming greeters- that is a wonderful idea!


----------



## Zurgh

Happy St. Patty's Day to all...
Happy Anniversary & baby's homecoming to scareme, and many safe returns to all!

Oona' syde note, one o' me Uncles looks alike a leprechaun... Ee's cool, but don't ya' try to be taken' 'is gold now, laddie...

Keepin' it O' Zesty! :googly:


----------



## Copchick

Scareme, I'm so glad to hear Rick is coming home. Budweiser does it again with an awesome commercial. Thanks to those greeters, our troops coming home can see a friendly face as soon as they come off the plane. Happy anniversary Scareme!

Found this funny pic on another site. So true!


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Anniversary Scareme!


----------



## the bloody chef

Happy Anniversary to Laura and Rick!! Glad you're home safe and sound!!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I finished recording my "How to make monster mud" tutorial. Boss Lady said she will edit it today while I'm sleeping, and I will attempt to upload it tonight before I leave for work. After all was said and done, I ended up with one full can of MM, and half of another can. Not a bad haul for less than $20, if I do say so myself. But I did have a 15% off coupon for Home Depot, so the Drywall joint coupon only cost me $9.95. Really wish I could get a 100% off coupon with no limit on how much I could spend. But, then again, don't we all?


----------



## debbie5

Congrats, scareme!! on another year of not stabbing each other.  (Hey, marriage is not for the faint of heart..)


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 18 is:

Goddess of Fertility Day - celebrates Aphrodite and other gods and goddesses of fertility. Celebrate only if you're into that kind of thing

Supreme Sacrifice Day - applies to all kinds of folks, but worth remembering in particular soldiers, policemen, firemen who have lost their lives while helping others.


----------



## Zurgh

Good Monday morning! Why? 'Cause life's too damn short for crappy Monday mornings...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ok, its noon, time to get my act together. Right after lunch, and a nap.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frank the Cat can help you with that nap thing, BD:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Congrats to Scareme! Happy Anniversary!

ION: I'm glad to be home again. It's just my luck that on the day of the Steam Punk Fare, my birth mother's live in boyfriend would die in his sleep. So, that's another fun activity that i missed out on.  My sister and I spent the day with her and then I spent the night in a lazyboy. i dont recomend sleeping in one of those over night. 

My birthmom is demanding and rude on her good days, so having her distraut and emotional was hell on earth. I'm glad that this part of things are done and though i had a goodnight sleep last night, i'm still on edge. I haven't really had the chance to breathe or de stress either. 

The one bright spot is that I finally have an idea for the prop contest. So, it's off to the dollar store.

Also, I'm wondering something. I like Halloween so why should I have so much trouble being in the same room as a corpse that's been dead for a few hours. I didn't want to see it in the first place, but birth mom made me go in there anyway. 

edit: Had to scratch the trip to the store. Too damn hot!!!


----------



## Zurgh

DA, our fantasies are different from reality...fake death, prop monsters, unreal corpses and gore are fascinating and fun, but the real corpse of the dearly departed can be emotionally disturbing... a final and real proof of the end of life. Something many can't begin to grasp, don't want to come to terms with, or down right ignore or hide from.

At worst, it should be a warning and reminder to live and love! To do good for yourself, as well as others... To accept and tolerate others flaws, follies, and foibles and also know when to put your foot down against some of that negativity. Yes, there should be sadness... but that is part of the healing and acceptance process... 

That was too coherent and possibly profound...
Now to flip the script... 
So, to RoxyB, our resident Latin expert...
I'm wanting a passable Latin-ish name for a cookbook I'm compiling...
I want to call it "The Necro-Vita Omm-nom Nomicon" would that translate to "book of names of the (omm-nom) dead-life"? 
Just curious... or is there a better Latin way to say "the yummie cook book of the dead, for the living"...?
:googly:


----------



## Lunatic

Am I really getting more freakin snow tonight?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Copchick

Yes you are, Lunatic. I am soooo done with this cold and slushy season! I think I'm gonna go groundhog hunting and find that varmint that said we were getting an early spring.


----------



## Hairazor

Dark Angel sorry to hear of your situation! Peace to you!


----------



## Hairazor

Lunatic, I am trying to send the snow to P5 but it just keeps piling up here and taking a wrong turn! Wait, I just looked out and it has stopped, YAY!!


----------



## Lunatic

OMG Hairazor! Yes, please send some snow to pumpkin5. She so desperately needs it!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh said:


> Now to flip the script...
> So, to RoxyB, our resident Latin expert...
> I'm wanting a passable Latin-ish name for a cookbook I'm compiling...
> I want to call it "The Necro-Vita Omm-nom Nomicon" would that translate to "book of names of the (omm-nom) dead-life"?
> Just curious... or is there a better Latin way to say "the yummie cook book of the dead, for the living"...?
> :googly:


I like the made up name - it's poetically amusing

If you want to sound more Latinish (and the operative part of the word is "ish", since I'm not an expert here), maybe you could go with something like "Praescriptum Esculentum Mortuorum Ad Coquendam Pro Populus". Just don't show it to a real Latin scholar. I expect I've broken at least one rule of Latin grammar somewhere in that phrase


----------



## Zurgh

Thanks RoxyB! I'll stick with the NecroVitaOmNomNomicom, it rolls of the tongue better-er-ish... 

Soon I shall have a home for the dreaded Chocopocalypse cake, AKA death by chocolate cake...

Y'all can send the extra snow that P5 doesn't want, my way... we get snow about once every 10 years, and it might stick every 20 years or so. By the way, not a fan of snow, so that should help attract it...:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

These idiots here can barely drive in the rain can you imagine if we got snow?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Boss Lady is editing the video we shot this morning, something that smells delicious is cooking, dogs are asleep on the couch, and I am extremely hyper today.

The weather this morning said it's supposed to storm all evening. Not a drop of rain coming down. I wish I could get paid to be wrong all the time, lol.

**EDIT**
Video is live!


----------



## Zurgh

Evil Queen said:


> These idiots here can barely drive in the rain can you imagine if we got snow?


They wouldn't be on the road for very long...:smilevil:


----------



## Goblin

They recently discovered a deleted scene from the old Bonanza
episode "Hoss and the Leprechauns!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Boss Lady is editing the video we shot this morning, something that smells delicious is cooking, dogs are asleep on the couch, and I am extremely hyper today.
> 
> The weather this morning said it's supposed to storm all evening. Not a drop of rain coming down. I wish I could get paid to be wrong all the time, lol.
> 
> **EDIT**
> Video is live!


I'm impressed by how smooth a mix you get in such a short time. And I see you were using very precise measurements for how much joint compound to pull out of the main bucket before adding the paint


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm impressed by how smooth a mix you get in such a short time. And I see you were using very precise measurements for how much joint compound to pull out of the main bucket before adding the paint


LOL, yeah I use "precise" measurements like that all the time. They seem to work best for me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good job Bio, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks Bio and your Boss Lady for the tutorial.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Still kind of pissed that i missed the fayre, even for a good reason. I couldn't be there to take pictures, but I did find this news coverage.

http://foxsanantonio.com/newsroom/features/streetscorner/videos/vid_434.shtml


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Goblin said:


>


Yes, it is, Gobby. Please post a pic of a happy dog now, because that poor little guy looks SOOOO sad.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Finally a true day off. Between both jobs I'm working now I had to go 15 days straight. But I am planning on taking full advantage of the day and work on projects from touching up the paint in the kitchen from my mini face lift to working on a demon I started in January but havn't had time to finish.


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 19th is....

* National Chocolate Caramel Day

* Poultry Day - it's not just chicken! We use poultry for their meat, feathers and/or eggs. It's chicken, duck, turkey, goose, ostrich, emu, swan, pigeon, pheasant, guineafowl, etc

* Act Happy Day - act happy and maybe you'll be happy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can celebrate those holidays by acting happy while dining on chocolate caramel covered ostrich!:jol:


----------



## Copchick

^ That sounds lovely!

Has anyone ever ordered anything from this site? http://www.creaturefeaturemusic.com/t-shirts/

If you have, did you have a good experience? I had ordered a t-shirt and sent an email inquiring about the status of it and haven't heard anything back.


----------



## Bone Dancer

FREE TO A GOOD HOME
I have 2 to 3 inches of new snow for anyone that wants it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of the government agencies we work with has a habit of constantly "improving" (code for "rearranging needlessly") its web site, which means every time I bookmark a hard-to-find link to something I need on their site, it isn't there the next time I need to find it. They don't seem to understand the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" rule.

In unrelated (sort of) news, I see Photobucket is now limiting free storage to 2.4 GB per account.


----------



## Zurgh

Have you updated your Hoboism vaccine recently? Although no known cure exists, preventative vaccinations are relatively cheep and very effective in preventing this tragic condition...

Brought to you by a homeless intoxicated man, in partnership with the Z. Zestification Coalition and the Bad Counsel...

:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go inside, Zurgh, and you won't be homeless:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bone Dancer said:


> FREE TO A GOOD HOME
> I have 2 to 3 inches of new snow for anyone that wants it.


:jol:Me!Me!Me!


----------



## Zurgh

I lurked about in my house, next, to lurk about the garage...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*I have returned, bearing awesome news!*

*Wohooo! The Twinkies are back! *

http://fox17online.com/2013/03/19/return-of-the-twinkie-and-many-jobs/#axzz2NvJCDVaP


----------



## Lunatic

I love twinkies! 

The freakin snow storm is over!!!!!

Say good night Lunatic......"Good night Lunatic".


----------



## Evil Queen

Duck......Duck......Goose!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well spring is officially here. I have my annual sinus infection.


----------



## ladysherry

Marco?


----------



## Hairazor

Polo?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Ok! So where does the white go when the snow melts?


----------



## Troll Wizard

CrazedHaunter said:


> Ok! So where does the white go when the snow melts?


One of the many great and mysterious questions that is pondered by man!


----------



## Goblin

Today is the first day of spring........you can tell by all the robins freezing their butts off in the snow!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I haven't seen a robin yet. Must be hiding out some place warm.


----------



## Headless

YAY - vacation time.
Well mini vacation at least.
Tomorrow we head off for a 5 day break. Looking forward to it very much.

Good deed for the day - Go grocery shopping after work and find an iPhone in the shopping trolley. Finally locate the owner's Dad. Phone returned. Glad I could make someone's day a little more smiley!


----------



## Hairazor

Headless you are a ray of sunshine, and I'm sure the phone owner thinks so too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who remembers this one from playground games: "Red Rover, Red Rover, let (fill in a name) come over"?

March 20 is:

International Earth Day 
Extraterrestrial Abductions Day - stay off those back country roads today
Proposal Day - we have one due today, not of the marrying type

Today is also Nowrūz, the Persian/Iranian New Year, and marks the first day of the Iranian calendar. Spooky1's brother is married to a delightful lady from Iran, so he got to share a prayer ritual with her this morning as part of the new year celebration.


----------



## Hairazor

Ahhh, Red Rover, brings back memories!


----------



## Zurgh

I wasn't planning to abduct any humans today... but I was heating up the deep fryer for some lumpia...


----------



## Zurgh

...wait, perhaps it is humans that will abduct extraterrestrials??? Locking down the compound now!

Oh, and Lumpia is a delicious Filipino eggroll, and they were yummie... but I prefer them with soy rather than fish sauce... Now I must tell all my space brethren to be on the alert...:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Decided to do an unstructured dinner tonight, so we had sliced cucumber seasoned with balsamic vinegar and black pepper, Wheat Thins with smoked salmon and fresh mozzarella cheese, steamed broccoli and cauliflower with butter/garlic/oregano, a baked potato with butter and sour cream (well, only I had the sour cream on my half of the potato - Spooky1 is not a fan), Tennessee Pride little sausage biscuits, and a glass of pinot grigio. It was quite a tasty meal and minimal cleanup.


----------



## dead hawk

heard in the news they want to bring extinct animals back to life, but the list dosnt include the great auk  and a new legislation they are trying to pass would ban trade of fish bred, or captured for the use of hobbys, even reptiles arnt safe. I missed you guys how is everyone doing


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

dead hawk said:


> heard in the news they want to bring extinct animals back to life, but the list dosnt include the great auk  and a new legislation they are trying to pass would ban trade of fish bred, or captured for the use of hobbys, even reptiles arnt safe. I missed you guys how is everyone doing


So much for owning a pet shop. 
From a dark alley you hear, ssssst hey you, want'a buy a goldfish".


----------



## dead hawk

Bone Dancer said:


> So much for owning a pet shop.
> From a dark alley you hear, ssssst hey you, want'a buy a goldfish".


don't give up your dreams, remember you can always run a little shop...little shop of horrors...breaks into song


----------



## Lunatic

Here's something that's funny to me and not so much for my wife. She realized after brushing her teeth last night that it was my brush. ICK!!!!!!!!!!

I haven't laughed that hard in a while. Seriously! She used a toothbrush from a guy who's named Lunatic. Don't lunatic's typically lack good oral hygiene?! Poor little woman. Let's all pray for her now.


----------



## Copchick

^ Lol! She does realize that she married "Lunatic" right?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm tired of watching video streams and not being able to participate other than to type something in the comments. I think I am going to purchase a webcam in the very near future. Not sure what brand I want to get, though.


----------



## Lunatic

Copchick said:


> ^ Lol! She does realize that she married "Lunatic" right?


HAAA! Good point CC.
If she didn't at first I'm pretty sure she knows now!


----------



## Hairazor

I received the following in an email this morning, thought I would pass it on:

"PUNXSUTAWNEY, PA - Punxsutawney Phil was found dead this morning in an apparent suicide. Sources report he committed suicide after predicting an early spring. 

Sources confirm Phil had doubted his accuracy for some time. Terrified that the record-breaking snowfall would continue through the end of March, Phil couldn't face the possibility that his prediction might be wrong.

Caretakers noted in recent weeks that Phil, the only true weather forecasting groundhog, had become irritable and reclusive. He had been refusing food, consuming only water and a few acorns each day.
"He really took a turn for the worse in the last few weeks. He really doubted himself, his abilities, and the groundhog legend. We started giving him Amitriptyline, an anti-anxiety medication for dogs, at the beginning of January, hoping it would be enough to take the edge off. I'm so sorry we couldn't do more. He had been seeing a veterinarian psychiatrist and had started to turn things around mentally. This is really just a sad day for the entire Punxsutawney family. Phil didn't have to go out like this. He abandoned us."
Phil had one son, Philipo. He is reportedly inconsolable, but promises to be back next February 2nd to fill in for his revered father.
Examiners have not released an official cause of death. Toxicology reports are expected to take six to eight weeks. According to legend, if Punxsutawney Phil sees his shadow, there will be six more weeks of winter weather. If he does not see his shadow, there will be an early spring.Weather experts speculate that the northern hemisphere may be stuck in a "limbo winter" for several years. Punxsutawney insiders believe Phil felt this never-ending winter and couldn't face his future without a spring."


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lunatic said:


> Here's something that's funny to me and not so much for my wife. She realized after brushing her teeth last night that it was my brush. ICK!!!!!!!!!!


I did that once with Spooky1's toothbrush - figured since I'd already started using it, I might as well finish the job and hope he didn't notice the toothbrush was already wet when he wanted to use it:jol: Kind of silly, really, considering we're married and all.


----------



## Lunatic

^^^^Totally accurate on that comment Roxy. 
It really isn't anything worse than what we've both been exposed to already. But, I still wouldn't share on a regular basis. I think I've used her's before, too. I remember as a child accidentally using my fathers. Triple Ick!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zurgh

Intruders have been detected in level 9, south of the hall of cabbages. Send all available security personnel and 1 Mega-donkey immediately. Message ends...:googly:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## the bloody chef

Zurgh said:


> Intruders have been detected in level 9, south of the hall of cabbages. Send all available security personnel and 1 Mega-donkey immediately. Message ends...:googly:


So sorry! Can't help you out! My Mega-donkey was viciously attacked by radioactive marmots....sending my toothbrush...


----------



## Hairazor

Rock Nana, rock! Friend of yours Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Naw, my niece posted the video on Facebook and I thought I'd share it with everyone!


----------



## dead hawk

there is no luck with my contacts I sprayed my eye with spray paint trying to clean the tip and than It slipped and turned towards my eye, no fun luckily I didn't shake it so not that much got on it and I could easily wash it off


----------



## niblique71

Wholly Crap... I Just realized (again) that in about a month I'l be hitting 50.... I SOOOO Don't feel 50 mentally...... but my body feels like it's 60. Lot's of miles on this Morgan +8. I guess that makes me a "Classic"roadster"


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I only have two small jobs left on the "honey-do" list. Then I am free to work on props until the Boss Lady breaks something else.:ninja:


----------



## dead hawk

wow, until now I always thought you picture was of an armadillo playing dead on the road biohazard


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

No, it is a reminder to myself that life is fleeting, and that not all lives end peacefully.


----------



## Copchick

Hairazor - I just scared the hell out of my mother after she heard me gasp so loudly after reading Punxsutawney Phil committed suicide! Lol! We had a good laugh at your article. My camp is pretty close to Punxy and I have met Phil and Phyllis. Very nice critters. I figure these weathermen are wrong so frequently that I can give Phil a break for being wrong once. I'm sure he's embarrassed.


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, I think I read somewhere that "Phil" had about a 39% accuracy rate!


----------



## debbie5

Why have women given up on wearing skirts? So comfy! (twirling)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I haven't


----------



## Troll Wizard

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I only have two small jobs left on the "honey-do" list. Then I am free to work on props until the Boss Lady breaks something else.:ninja:


WOW! That's great...my honey do list started 31 years ago, when I said "I Do" and it's been getting longer ever since!


----------



## Evil Queen

No matter if the fuzzy rodent sees his shadow or not, Spring always starts 6 1/2 weeks later.


----------



## Goblin

The answer is obvious................










Here's something for you..............


----------



## Bone Dancer

I was up early this morning (5am) and seen this little guy on the bird suet. Think mouse with an over sized fur coat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 22 is National Goof Off Day - as if those of us who are unmotivated to start on a prop or two needed another excuse to slack off:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Started on the last thing on my "Honey-Do" list, and realized I don't have enough lumber to finish it. Guess I am going to break down another crate and load it up, if they have any more.

**EDIT**
Wonder if I can get a couple of crates and possibly build something for the haunt...?


----------



## ladysherry

Bone Dancer said:


> I was up early this morning (5am) and seen this little guy on the bird suet. Think mouse with an over sized fur coat.


It looks like a sugar glider.


----------



## Bone Dancer

They kinda do, but they are not really related. Sugar glides are part of the possum class and come from Australia where as fly squirrels are rodents and found in the US.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've just been reading a string of emails from some of my brothers and sisters reminiscing about stupid things we did as kids - or more accurately, things we _claim_ we NEVER did, like telling friends they could call the house at 3:00 AM or throwing green plastic army men down the heating vents or breaking the rear view mirror off Dad's car by accident or using someone's doll for jackknife-throwing target practice or making a blowtorch out of Arid Extra dry deodorant - the list goes on Something to be said for growing up in a house full of goofballs. It makes for very entertaining conversations later in life:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

WHAT WOULD YOU DO IF...
you were watching storage wars and saw your delinquent locker full of haunt stuff being auctioned of? Lol. Yuuuuuuuup!

Then, to make matters worse, they root through your homemade stuff and pitch it aside as garbage.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## dead hawk

Still sick its been a whole week now, lovely but I wont let that get me down I am building a vintage radio to cheer me up.


----------



## Zurgh

...and then, a bounty hunter/stalker enters my drama line...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is a good day to be outside cutting foam with a hot wire. I wonder if I'll actually get around to doing that.....?


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> I did that once with Spooky1's toothbrush - figured since I'd already started using it, I might as well finish the job and hope he didn't notice the toothbrush was already wet when he wanted to use it:jol: Kind of silly, really, considering we're married and all.


Wait a minute! You used my toothbrush!  

My fantasy baseball draft is tomorrow and I am not prepared.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Heh heh heh


----------



## Copchick

There are reports of an eagle's nest about a mile from my house close to the Mon river, next to the train tracks. I may have to go on the bike trail to try to get close enough to see it. How exciting! I've never seen an eagle in the wild. One of my officers saw a pair flying near the Ohio River close to my station. I wonder if it's the same pair. I got my new camera last week, hopefully I can get a snapshot of them.


----------



## Hairazor

If you get pics Copchick, be sure to post some.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm finally nearing the end of my sinus infection. I no longer sound like I'm trying to talk with my nose pinched, or look like I got popped in both eyes. Maybe now I will be able to get back in the shop for a few hours each day. Couldn't before because the dust played havoc with me.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Copchick, if you know where an active eagle nest is do the eagles a favor and don't tell anybody. Even the information you posted here is to much. Eagles do not like people around the nest area. And you know there are people out there stupid enough to climb the tree to see them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think people already know about it, BD:

http://www.post-gazette.com/stories...y/pittsburgh-eagles-develop-following-678887/


----------



## Zurgh

I was thinking about making some ringtones in an "Igor"-esque voice, but I'm not feeling so well today... could have been something I ate...:zombie:


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> I think people already know about it, BD:
> 
> http://www.post-gazette.com/stories...y/pittsburgh-eagles-develop-following-678887/


Well, here's hoping that the local people stay away. But there is always a jerk in every crowd. The old "I'll just sneak in a take a picture, they'll never see me" people come out of the wood work.


----------



## debbie5

(my apologies to those who have already seen my rambling thoughts on FaceBook):
You know you are over 45 when you make sure to take a nap *before* going to the movies so you don't fall asleep IN the movie theater. WTH!? Why do we teach our kids about puberty & sex, but no one ever educates *US* about all the crazy crap that happens as age 50 looms? Things like: if it's warm and dim and you are sitting (even if it's only 4pm ) you will fall asleep....for no good reason, one day you wake up feeling like you are an energetic 16 year old, and the next day, you feel 90...you realize you now weigh the pleasure value of certain foods vs. the pain it will cause you. Prime example: Mexican food...is that chimichanga really worth Zantac, Imodium & a swath of Prep H in 2 hours? Your first immediate thought when you slip and fall, is no longer, "Oh, ****..who **saw me* fall like an idiot!??" but rather "Oh, **** , did I BREAK anything!!??"....Oh, I could go on & on....


----------



## the bloody chef

debbie5 said:


> no one ever educates *us* about all the crazy crap that happens as age 50 looms? Things like:
> 
> .....like having to go to the chiropractor with an aching back- because you _sneezed_!!!
> .....like waking up in the middle of the night 3 times- to pee...
> ....like getting together with old friends and having a rousing discussion about your... _prescriptions_?!?!?!
> 
> something to ponder- "wisdom doesn't necessarily come with old age. Sometimes old age shows up all by itself."


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Goblin

Ha! At 50 you're still considered a teenager! Wait till you pass 60!


----------



## aquariumreef

It's been like 3 months, and I barely remember any of you. oO (Except Debbie, for some reason). I'm trying to think of all my big accomplishments since I was last on, but none really come to mind. I have a deep vein thrombosis, though. And I got my copy of Sibelius 7 and am ~70% done with my Symphony No. 1. But other than that... *shrugs*


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Deb: The reason no one educates us about those things is because they've all forgotten.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I find getting older very freeing because of things like...um.. uh... what were we talking about?

Here's one of the great things about getting older - You don't feel as if you have to rebel and be different by being exactly like all your friends. You rebel because you just feel like being an old cuss that day and you're different because that just happens to be what you are.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

My wife thinks I have gone over the edge! Her vacuum died today and I immediately stripped it for parts for Halloween props


----------



## Bone Dancer

CrazedHaunter said:


> My wife thinks I have gone over the edge! Her vacuum died today and I immediately stripped it for parts for Halloween props


Not over the edge CH, you were only doing what a good haunter would do.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Kinda a frank day today, but I did get some prop work done. Have to see how the budget goes but I think I can put them in the challenge .


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

Let me know when breakfast is ready.


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 25th is....
* Pecan Day

* Tolkien Reading Day - This day was created by The Tolkien Society in 2003, as a way to encourage and promote the readings of author J.R. R. Tolkiens' collection of works. Many dates were originally considered, but the society eventually settled on March 25, in honor of the downfall of Sauron, from Tolkien's "The Lord of the Rings". 

* International Waffle Day - Don't confuse today with National Waffle Day which is in honor of the waffle iron. International Waffle Day celebrates the waffle itself!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

A friend of my wife's is planning a themed birthday party for her husband later this year. The theme? Star Wars (to include the expanded universe, because I asked) I now officially have an excuse to construct my own set of Mandalorian (bounty hunter like Boba Fett) Armor. I think I am going to base the body suit off of one of those stretchy suits that they sell at Party City. I am so gonna have the most awesome costume at this party.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Bio: Your so lucky!! I have done a lego Star Wars themed party for my oldest when he turned 13. We combined lego elements and regular Star Wars elements. So for his cake topper we bought a lego star wars ship (I can't remember which one). We even had light saber fights in the back yard! It was a blast.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Her husband was born the day Star Wars: A New Hope came out in theaters (May 25, 1977) so they say that he and Star Wars are the same age. I don't care, it's an excuse to be a huge nerd for me. I read the books, watch the movies (Not that animated Clone wars crap) have played the video games, and generally let my nerd shine through when it comes to Star Wars, so I'm excited to get the chance to try my hand at a Star Wars costume, complete with elements from the books. It doesn't hurt that he's as big a nerd as I am, either. Now if I could only get him into decorating for Halloween...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here it is officially spring and we're getting the biggest snowfall of the winter now. There are at least four inches on the ground and more light stuff coming down. Oddly enough, the sidewalks and streets are clearing themselves now without human intervention. Can't say the same for the feathering on Willow's front legs. She looked like she was carrying an arsenal of snowballs by the time we got back from her morning walk.


----------



## Zurgh

The primary A.I. failed, so I had to boot up the back up, GPP (Genuine People Personality) system... so different from the last one... The Orbital Fort should be back soon, with the needed supplies. The Oatmen have been too quiet recently, they must be plotting another invasion strategy (aka, "marketing campaing" ) ...:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Hello All - trying to lurk here and there for a while ont he forum. Been soooo crazy at work that it has been impossible to even get on a see the posts. Once I get home all I want to do is have a glass of wine (one, two, three - keep pouring until I tell ya to stop) and a cigar. 

I did get outside yesterday to do some spring clean up in parts of the yard. It's being over up with snow as we speak. Been snowing all day off and on.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ben & Jerry make an ice cream called "chocolate therapy" - chocolate ice cream with chocolate cookies and swirls of chocolate pudding ice cream. If you need therapy of the chocolate kind, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Copchick

I don't know if this was addressed earlier, but has anyone noticed this thread has had over 1,000,000 views?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I wounder who has the most posts in this thread. Roxy has got to be close to the top of the list. And Spooky not far behind.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm not counting - really


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

47,256 posts, but she's not counting. LOL 

Just kidding Roxy. You know we love ya!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm barely half the poster Roxy is. 

March is going out like a lamb here. White and fluffy.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

Warming up for the weekend, maybe even 50, wow.


----------



## Draik41895

Guess whos back from China?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Could it be a certain young haunter?

March 26 is Make Up Your Own Holiday Day. I think I shall call this "Save Zurgh from the Oatmen and Radioactive Marmots Day":jol:


----------



## Evil Queen

I second the motion!
And welcome back Draik!


----------



## Bone Dancer

So what did you bring back Draik?


----------



## ladysherry




----------



## Zurgh

Motion carried, ratified, published, filled out in triplicate, archived, lost, found, buried in soft peat for 6 months, and recycled as fire lighters.

Perhaps the Marmots could be used against the Oatmen... if only they would stop raiding the compound... send reinforcements... 

Draik, did you bring me back the artifact I requested?

Everybody, dance a Zesty step!:googly:

Edit* Bone Dancer is now star of an E-card!*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frank the Cat is going to be looking for equal time as an e-card star now....


----------



## Bone Dancer

So do I get royalties for that?

Frank already has a card. I used it for my new years card email this year


----------



## Death's Door

Welcome back Draik!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome back Draik!


----------



## Goblin

Welcome back Draik!


----------



## debbie5

Welcome back Draik and and also to A. R., who insulted everyone saying they were not memorable!


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> (my apologies to those who have already seen my rambling thoughts on FaceBook):
> You know you are over 45 when you make sure to take a nap *before* going to the movies so you don't fall asleep IN the movie theater. WTH!? Why do we teach our kids about puberty & sex, but no one ever educates *US* about all the crazy crap that happens as age 50 looms? Things like: if it's warm and dim and you are sitting (even if it's only 4pm ) you will fall asleep....for no good reason, one day you wake up feeling like you are an energetic 16 year old, and the next day, you feel 90...you realize you now weigh the pleasure value of certain foods vs. the pain it will cause you. Prime example: Mexican food...is that chimichanga really worth Zantac, Imodium & a swath of Prep H in 2 hours? Your first immediate thought when you slip and fall, is no longer, "Oh, ****..who **saw me* fall like an idiot!??" but rather "Oh, **** , did I BREAK anything!!??"....Oh, I could go on & on....





the bloody chef said:


> debbie5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one ever educates *us* about all the crazy crap that happens as age 50 looms? Things like:
> 
> .....like having to go to the chiropractor with an aching back- because you _sneezed_!!!
> .....like waking up in the middle of the night 3 times- to pee...
> ....like getting together with old friends and having a rousing discussion about your... _prescriptions_?!?!?!
> 
> something to ponder- "wisdom doesn't necessarily come with old age. Sometimes old age shows up all by itself."
> 
> 
> 
> LOL we were having a similar conversation here the other day as well. Whatever happened to being flexible? I'm sure I could bend a lot more in the not too distant past.
> 
> Welcome back Draik!!!
> 
> We had a little vacation this past weekend from Thursday through to Monday. Speaking of Facebook ramblings...... it was ruined by a gossipy camping ground owner's wife who thought it was much better to have a loud conversation with another camper at the front of our van than to come and see us first to see why we hadn't packed up on Monday morning to vacate when in fact we had booked to leave Tuesday morning. We always pay that extra night when we go away so we can pack at our leisure and make the most of our last day instead of having to vacate by 10:00 am. Did we get an apology when she realised the error - no. Did they get a bad review on their camping ground - you bet.
> 
> Easter this weekend so another long weekend. Hopefully this weekend there will be a start to Halloween things.
Click to expand...


----------



## Draik41895

Thanks everyone, and yes Zurgh, and I've followed your instructions just as written.

I'm glad to report that the trip was awesome, and I'll tell you all more bout that later.

unfortunatly, now that I'm back home everything sucks. I have a fever and a sore throat, I'm terribly jetlagged, and My girlfriend broke up with me. I know it was for the best in the long run, but It'll take a while before I can get over it. But atleast I dont have to worry about spending a bunch of money on prom clothes....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aww, Draik, sorry to hear about the breakup. You'll be fine, though - you're a resilient young man with much to offer the right young woman. Get a good night's sleep and you'll feel better in the morning. Oh, and start working on some props, not that I should be lecturing anyone about that since I've started NONE myself.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

began phase 2 of the "Marriage Maintenance" project. If you've seen the first video, you know what I am talking about. It is no longer the last thing on my "Honey-Do" list. Luckily, I'm off of work for a week, then I have advanced training for 4 days, then off for another day. I might actually get some things done. We're going to try our best to get a few vlogs done along the way.


----------



## RoxyBlue

There sure are some evil-smelling microwavable frozen dinners on the market. I don't know what one of my co-workers just cooked, but it reeks and I can't open a window because it's still winter outside


----------



## Copchick

Eww Roxy, I know what you mean. We can't even open a window the building is sealed for who knows what reason. The worst is when they decide to cook fish in the microwave or walk away from popcorn and it burns. I agree though that some foods just smell bad and should be banned from a workplace microwave.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I agree Copchick and Roxy about funky microwave smells....burnt popcorn is so nasty smelling....followed up by burnt chocolate....don't ask......


----------



## Draik41895

I got offered the opportunity to do some bloody lashmarks and stuff for a friends church for an easter play thing. I get to do it twice and from what I've heard, they want it detailed and gross. boy did they pick the right person.


----------



## Hairazor

Go Draik! How cool for you!


----------



## Evil Queen

That's cool Draik!


----------



## Goblin

That's great Draik!


----------



## Headless

Sorry to hear about your breakup Draik - just as a matter of interest, my daughter broke up with her boyfriend a couple of weeks ago as well..... I don't suppose you would like to visit Australia..... ROFL..... How cool would it be to have Draik as a son-in-law....... LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 28 is Something on a Stick Day. This brings to mind Jeff Dunham's routine with Jose Jalapeno - on a stick.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Just got my Haunt Forum stickers in the mail. They're awesome!


----------



## debbie5

So, does *everyone* have the ability to see/hear/feel paranormal spirits & things, only they ignore it, push it aside and gradually lose the ability??


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm thinking yes, Deb. I'm also thinking one of the reasons we lose the ability is because our lives are filled with so many distractions.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Going to work on the fence today, as well as getting a little work done around the house.

I watched a tutorial this morning on airbrushing T-shirts, and am thinking about making a Haunt shirt for our home haunt. Don't really want to spend a lot of money on a bunch of shirts that might not sell, but I do want my own haunt shirt.


----------



## Bone Dancer

What was that Roxy? I was looking at something else.

Haunt forum has stickers?

Cats have the ability to see ghosts and spirits. It's what they are doing when they look over your shoulder with big wide eyes. If you have a cat you know what I mean. It can be kinda spooky sometimes.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Dogs can do it, too. Our old dog used to bark at a corner of our house for no apparent reason. He'd get between my wife and the hallway, as well. Would not let her past for anything until I came into the room.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay, now you guys are just freaking me out....my dogs bark all the time...up at this one place on the wall, near the ceiling....in the den....
So really?...Now I have ghosts......
Dang it...


----------



## Headless

Sitting here on the couch and a mouse ran out from underneath - looked at me - and ran back again. Surely I don't look THAT bad at 6:00 am???? Hmmmm or maybe I do. Not much sleep last night - too many things to think about. Haven't seen a ghost recently either.... I think you may be on to something Roxy. Usually I do often get a sense of something but I haven't for a while. But then I've been preoccupied with a lot of stuff in a while too.

Easter break is here - so many things running through my head that I want to do - we'll see.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our first dog Jessie used to do the "stop and stare" thing when we lived in a townhouse. I'd be sitting on the couch with her sitting in front of me and she'd suddenly look very pointedly past my shoulder. My skin would crawl the way it does when someone is standing close behind you.

There is an old folk legend that if a dog is looking at a ghost, you can see it as well if you get behind the dog and look between its ears in the same direction that the dog is looking. I've not tried this myself.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> Haunt forum has stickers?


It was a pre-order thing - there was a thread about it posted in News and Announcements back in February.


----------



## dead hawk

I joined instructables.com, though the community "greeters: I met were a little harsh


----------



## Headless

I guarantee that if I got up to walk behind my dog it would think I was headed for the kitchen and forget about what it was looking at. The mighty fridge has the power in this family!


----------



## Headless

Miss Kitty is asleep on the couch cushions as I type this. I'd like to get up and make something for lunch, but life is so much more peaceful when she is asleep!


----------



## Draik41895

Headless said:


> Sorry to hear about your breakup Draik - just as a matter of interest, my daughter broke up with her boyfriend a couple of weeks ago as well..... I don't suppose you would like to visit Australia..... ROFL..... How cool would it be to have Draik as a son-in-law....... LOL


I was actually talking about taking another trip somewhere, Australia was one of my places... lol.

Ayways, i'm about to head over to the church to see whats going on, whos playing jesus, and how gross they actually want it. Should be fun. also thinking of some ideas for the contest. yay!


----------



## Headless

^ Ahhh the power of advertising!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

decided i may as well chime in. Finally got started on some mini coffins for my cemetary. It feels so awesome to get some props started for today.

Also I have a concept that needs to be explained to me. What is drybrushing? and why is it called that if you use wet paint to do it with. I know I sound like a noob, but I need it in basic terms. thanks guys!


----------



## Evil Queen

I always wondered that myself DA.


----------



## debbie5

Called dry brushing cuz you have to have almost all of the paint off the brush to do it right...I mean, it has to be called *something*. It's the name of the technique as well as the look you get when you do it. If you leave too much paint on the brush, you will just end up with poorly applied, non-texture-y looking paint, and not the textured highlighting dry brush gives you. When learning how to do it, it's a good idea to have scrap paper or cardboard on hand and paint that before you actually put the brush onto your project...that way you don't screw up the paint job by having too much paint on the brush when you go to paint. After a while, you will learn by the feel/weight of the brush if you still have too much paint on the brush.


----------



## Headless

What Deb said! 
You wipe most of the paint off the brush so you only get a faint hint of the color - it really works best on textured surfaces and the secondary color you are using for the drybrushing really highlights the texture.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

DA, I show a dry brushing technique on my youtube channel. It really comes down to having very little paint on the brush, and running the brush quickly and lightly across the object being painted.

My handle on youtube is the same as my screen name here. BioHazardCustoms


----------



## RoxyBlue

^What they said - minimal paint on the brush, light touch, and you get the best results when using the technique on a textured surface.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

hey Gobby! I'm up, too! Let's go to the all night supermarket and have races in the handicapped carts!! WHEEEeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Zurgh

Now that sounds like fun, deb. How about at a super Walmart, no one would look twice...


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> hey Gobby! I'm up, too! Let's go to the all night supermarket and have races in the handicapped carts!! WHEEEeeeeeeeeeeeee!


I'll meet you there!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Thanks guys! Now it makes more sense to me...

Deb and Gobby....omg you guys, you guys crack me up!


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 29th is....
* Smoke and Mirrors Day

* Mom and Pop Business Owners Day

* National Lemon Chiffon Cake Day

* Knights of Columbus Founders Day

* Good Friday


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Went to the grocery store to get stuff to barbecue tonight, and realized after 45 minutes that I had $100+ worth of stuff in the buggy, and I still had not gotten any meat to grill. I had to put it all back, because that was too much to even think about spending on one meal. Screw it, I'll order take out barbecue tonight.


----------



## Bone Dancer

OK, its almost noon. Time to leap into action.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just sat down to have lunch and realized it's after 1:00. Where did the morning go?


----------



## Zurgh

It is still morning, here, in the west... do you want it back, RoxyB?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, I'm good I'm more of a night person anyway.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Boss lady has decided that we ARE grilling out tonight, so it's back to the store with me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bio, that reminds me of a bumper sticker I saw yesterday: "I'm the Boss - My Wife SAID I Could Be"

:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Heads up guys, Grandinroad has a few items left at ridiculously good prices. I have Helsa and the Witch on the Broom...both very fantastic props.
http://www.grandinroad.com/grand-fi...ilters=&sortBy=NA&pageSize=0&pageSizeBottom=0


----------



## Lunatic

Thanks Pumpkin5!
I finally bought what I wanted. I've been waiting for the Seductive Swan costume to go on sale. Now, I just have to lose a few pounds to make it fit. The tots will certainly be surprised this year. So will my wife!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You so have to post a picture of yourself in that getup, Lunatic


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

That's a disturbing mental image, Lunatic.


----------



## Copchick

Lunatic said:


> Thanks Pumpkin5!
> I finally bought what I wanted. I've been waiting for the Seductive Swan costume to go on sale. Now, I just have to lose a few pounds to make it fit. The tots will certainly be surprised this year. So will my wife!


Oh, you definitley need to post that picture! You must have nice legs.


----------



## Copchick

Okay, here's something that's really been bugging me. I've recently joined Pinterest and I'm seeing alot of photos that are just making me roll my eyes. Why is it that when people take pictures of themselves in the mirror for before and after pictures, they don't bother to clean the room? Lol, these people must not realize that WE CAN SEE THE REST OF YOUR ROOM and you live like a pig! Ugh! Okay, rant over, carry on.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I had my taxes done. Made a deal with my wife, I get to keep what we get back from the state for my Halloween stuff and she can have the fed for whatever she wants. She gets $1200 for her fabric and I owe $100... ain't that a #'*/:+!!!!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I found out today that I was invited to be on Haunter's Hangout yesterday. Sounds about like my luck. Good news is that I have steaks on the grill, and baked potatoes in the coals, plus baked beans and super cheezy mac n cheese in the oven. Guess who's gonna get fat and sleepy in just a bit, lol


----------



## Lunatic

Omg Bio! We were just thinking what to have for dinner and can't decide. 
That meal sounds freakin fabulous...I want to be fat and sleepy, too!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lunatic said:


> Thanks Pumpkin5!
> I finally bought what I wanted. I've been waiting for the Seductive Swan costume to go on sale. Now, I just have to lose a few pounds to make it fit. The tots will certainly be surprised this year. So will my wife!


:jol:OMG!!! Shawn...come on...I will owe you big time for a picture of you in the Seductive Swan costume.....I totally think you could pull it off....only...what are you going to do with the boys???


----------



## Goblin

Been on the go since this morning. Think I'll take the night off. See ya tomorrow!


----------



## Headless

Lunatic said:


> Thanks Pumpkin5!
> I finally bought what I wanted. I've been waiting for the Seductive Swan costume to go on sale. Now, I just have to lose a few pounds to make it fit. The tots will certainly be surprised this year. So will my wife!


LOL I'm with P5 - photos please! 



Copchick said:


> Okay, here's something that's really been bugging me. I've recently joined Pinterest and I'm seeing alot of photos that are just making me roll my eyes. Why is it that when people take pictures of themselves in the mirror for before and after pictures, they don't bother to clean the room? Lol, these people must not realize that WE CAN SEE THE REST OF YOUR ROOM and you live like a pig! Ugh! Okay, rant over, carry on.


I agree - the other ones that bug me are the girls who take selfies in the bathroom mirror on a night out - seriously - who wants to see a photo of some dirty old public bathroom....... LOL



CrazedHaunter said:


> I had my taxes done. Made a deal with my wife, I get to keep what we get back from the state for my Halloween stuff and she can have the fed for whatever she wants. She gets $1200 for her fabric and I owe $100... ain't that a #'*/:+!!!!!!


Now that probably wasn't the best deal CH.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Well, I found out today that I was invited to be on Haunter's Hangout yesterday. Sounds about like my luck. Good news is that I have steaks on the grill, and baked potatoes in the coals, plus baked beans and super cheezy mac n cheese in the oven. Guess who's gonna get fat and sleepy in just a bit, lol


I think that would be my luck too Bio.

On the up side we had chicken kebabs and fried rice tonight, washed down with a nice glass of wine (or two).
On the down side we spent half today at the emergency room of the local hospital after the other half was experiencing some worrying symptoms similar to prior to his heart attack 6 years ago. All the tests came back negative for cardiac issues and they let him go home which is great but I still have a problem with being told what it's NOT rather than what it IS.

Needless to say no prop building here so far.


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 30th is....
* National Doctor's Day

* I Am In Control Day -today iss your chance to get a grip, pull it together and take control of your life. This holiday started on March 30, 1981 when then President Ronald Reagan was wounded in an assassination attempt by John Hinckley, Jr. Controversy ensued when Secretary of State Alexander Haig made the infamous statement to reporters “I am in control here”. 

* Grass is Always Browner on the Other Side of the Fence Day - today you should take inventory of your life, appreciate what you have, don't dwell on what you don't have.

* Pencil Day - on this day in 1858, Hymen Lipman received a patent for his pencil with an attached eraser.

* Take a Walk in the Park Day


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

^ Just took a walk in a park before having lunch with a friend who is a doctor and then going for a haircut, where I was in control over what I ordered at lunch and was happy with the results of my haircut even if it did highlight all the gray. Maybe I'll grab my pencils and sketch something later!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's only 63 degrees outside but the sun is shining, so I'm opening windows:jol:

And apparently writing a check for some things must be unusual. We're having an old sliding glass door off the dining room replaced with a bow window, for which a deposit is required prior to commencement of the work. I called the window company today and offered to stop by and drop off a check. The guy who answered the phone said in a puzzled voice "You want to make a deposit in store?" as if no one had ever done such a thing:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Went to a flea market today and came out like a bandit. Bought a Gateway laptop at one booth for $30, a 4 channel surveillance DVR at another booth for $15, and a laptop hard drive at a third for $10. Wife got a bookshelf for $15, and a flashlight/stun gun for $20. Got a sunburn for free, though.


----------



## Zurgh

Hope it wasn't stolen property, BIO...

Egads! I got 22+ people coming over for Easter Sunday... what in the hell was I thinking? Must summon up the undead army for additional help... fortunately the orbital fort is back, so supplies aren't lacking... awaiting the cyborg troops for reinforcements...:googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Nah, it's not stolen. I just had a good negotiating chip today. It was getting ready to rain, and I used it to my advantage by suggesting that they would have one less thing to load back up. Probably not a good idea, karma-wise, but I had to take the chance. Wish now I had tried to get some power tools. Oh, well, maybe next time.


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy and I had a nice dinner at a Japanese restaurant today. We had planned on going to an Italian place, but could've find a place to park there. She's off to church to sing for the Easter Vigil service soon.


----------



## Headless

Sawtooth Jack said:


> ^ Just took a walk in a park before having lunch with a friend who is a doctor and then going for a haircut, where I was in control over what I ordered at lunch and was happy with the results of my haircut even if it did highlight all the gray. Maybe I'll grab my pencils and sketch something later!


Nothing like covering all the bases Sawtooth!



RoxyBlue said:


> It's only 63 degrees outside but the sun is shining, so I'm opening windows:jol:
> 
> And apparently writing a check for some things must be unusual. We're having an old sliding glass door off the dining room replaced with a bow window, for which a deposit is required prior to commencement of the work. I called the window company today and offered to stop by and drop off a check. The guy who answered the phone said in a puzzled voice "You want to make a deposit in store?" as if no one had ever done such a thing :jol:


Ahh the modern world - I remember checks.....



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Went to a flea market today and came out like a bandit. Bought a Gateway laptop at one booth for $30, a 4 channel surveillance DVR at another booth for $15, and a laptop hard drive at a third for $10. Wife got a bookshelf for $15, and a flashlight/stun gun for $20. Got a sunburn for free, though.


Good pickups Bio - although this is probably one time you could say free wasn't so good.

Quiet day here - Easter Sunday but I think we've already eaten enough chocolate so no more for us. Now hopefully if things stay peaceful I might get to build something!


----------



## dead hawk

I made the oddest things ever...I made brownies but that's the the odd part about them the odd part is that I made them with potatos...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cinnamon roll from Panera = nom nom nom


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Zurgh

Probably going to pull an all-nighter... fortunately, The Easter Bunny has agreed to help out, provided I come through on my end of the dark deal...:googly:


----------



## Headless

Goblin said:


>


Evil and I love it!


----------



## Copchick

Yes, I'm 47 years old and I still get an Easter basket from my mom. Besides the Reese P'butter eggs (my fav), I got a really cool book. It's called Stories In Stone by Douglas Keister. It's a field guide to cemetery symbolism and iconography. I always wondered the significance of the treestone, certain animals, flowers, or statues. This book has lots of photos and is very interesting! I had planned to start photographing cemeteries this year. I've seen some tucked away in the most interesting places begging to be photographed. I've always believed that the cemeteries and tombstones have a story to tell.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Someday, a scientist will definitively prove that large amounts of chocolate and hard boiled eggs causes temporary psychosis in children. Our 3 year old nephew is the only proof I need.


----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Someday, a scientist will definitively prove that large amounts of chocolate and hard boiled eggs causes temporary psychosis in children.


I still get like that!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Goblin said:


>


*When did April fool's day get reassigned to march 31?*



Copchick said:


> Yes, I'm 47 years old and I still get an Easter basket from my mom. Besides the Reese P'butter eggs (my fav), I got a really cool book. It's called Stories In Stone by Douglas Keister. It's a field guide to cemetery symbolism and iconography. I always wondered the significance of the treestone, certain animals, flowers, or statues. This book has lots of photos and is very interesting! I had planned to start photographing cemeteries this year. I've seen some tucked away in the most interesting places begging to be photographed. I've always believed that the cemeteries and tombstones have a story to tell.


I still get a basket too as well as a gigantic, peanut butter rice crispy treat bunny that is formed in a cake mold... Lol


----------



## Hairazor

What a cool book Copchick! Especially if you are interested in photgraphing in cemeteries.

My daughter gave me peeps on a stick for Easter! It's Iowa, we will eat almost anything on a stick and she knows I love peeps!


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks Easta' Bunny!


----------



## Lord Homicide

That looks really, really good. I love Reese's


----------



## Bone Dancer

Copchick said:


> Yes, I'm 47 years old and I still get an Easter basket from my mom. Besides the Reese P'butter eggs (my fav), I got a really cool book. It's called Stories In Stone by Douglas Keister. It's a field guide to cemetery symbolism and iconography. I always wondered the significance of the treestone, certain animals, flowers, or statues. This book has lots of photos and is very interesting! I had planned to start photographing cemeteries this year. I've seen some tucked away in the most interesting places begging to be photographed. I've always believed that the cemeteries and tombstones have a story to tell.


My sister use to give me a Easter basket up to about ten years ago. She said I was old enough to get my own darn basket. So enjoy it while you can, 50 maybe the cut off point.
Thanks for posting the title of the book on tombstones. I have always wondered about that stuff myself. I will have to check out Amazon today.


----------



## Bone Dancer

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Someday, a scientist will definitively prove that large amounts of chocolate and hard boiled eggs causes temporary psychosis in children. Our 3 year old nephew is the only proof I need.


Darn, I forgot to make some hard boiled eggs to color. My short term memory sucks, so I could hide them and find them all by myself.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I agree. I need to add that book to my ever growing wish list on Amazon. If I ever win the lottery, I'll have to buy my own library, just to have enough shelf space for every book I want.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Happy easter everybody!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Happy Easter everyone....I am worried...where is Scareme? I miss her..


----------



## RoxyBlue

Three church services in three days - I'm ready for anything now And while I'm waiting for anything, I shall enjoy a freshly brewed cup of Dunkin Donuts strawberry shortcake flavored coffee and a Tennessee Pride sausage biscuit.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Looks like it will be a sunny day after all. Was kinda cloudy and rainy this morning. 

My copy of "Stories in Stone" is on it's way. 
Now all I need is a shovel and a heavy duty cart.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Easter Everyone - Just put the ham in the oven and should be done around 6 p.m. Raiding my Easter basket, having a glass of ballatore (sparkling wine) and then a cigar. Hubby and I are staying in our pjs today and chillaxing.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Happy Easter everyone....I am worried...where is Scareme? I miss her..


Her hubby just came back from Turkey. I'm thinking that they went on vacation, or they're extremely wrapped up in preparations for her daughter's wedding.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks Bio! Copchick PM'd me the same message.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

Getting a little lake effect snow tonight with the wind out of the Northwest. O well it will be gone by noon.


----------



## Lord Homicide

*Halloween Lover in the Off Season*

Summer's around the corner........... me prepping for a 5-hour slow smoke. 6 racks of baby back ribs and 8 tri-tips the weekend before last. This is my smoker game face.

Donning my man apron which is a leather welding apron. Customization pending. Equipped with wireless thermometer, button thermometers, injectors, beer bottle openers and secret seasonings.


----------



## Hairazor

You look like you take your "smoking" seriously LordH!


----------



## RoxyBlue

April1 is:

April Fool's Day - of course, you already knew that

Dyngus Day - always the Monday after Easter, a Polish holiday which consists of guys throwing water on girls as a way to meet them. Not recommended, since tradition is that the ladies get to have their revenge the next day by throwing crockery at the guys. 

International Fun at Work Day - what happens when you combine April Fools Day with Dyngus Day at work. Typically followed by "Your A$$ Gets Fired Day" 

International Tatting Day - a doily thing


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spring time in Michigan, sunny, windy, snow flurries, and cold. Mmmm sounds like Mother nature is practicing for Halloween already.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hairazor said:


> You look like you take your "smoking" seriously LordH!


You have to! It's almost a fine art.


----------



## Copchick

Okay so what's the walkie talkie for? Is that for when you're at the barbecue/smoker and you'll be able to buzz Mrs. LordH to bring down a cold one so that you don't have to leave the smoker for a second? Damn, that is being prepared.  Looks like you can recycle that apron get up, you look like you're about to perform a strange experiment.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Really LH, all you need is a Texas chainsaw mask and your ready to go. Maybe some blood stains on the apron too.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Okay so what's the walkie talkie for? Is that for when you're at the barbecue/smoker and you'll be able to buzz Mrs. LordH to bring down a cold one so that you don't have to leave the smoker for a second? Damn, that is being prepared.  Looks like you can recycle that apron get up, you look like you're about to perform a strange experiment.


T, the "walkie talkie" is the wireless thermometer unit. In the opposite hand, you'll see the meat probe and transmitter. Turn both on, jam the probe in the meat, set the transmitter down and walk away. Decent range too. LOL a lot of women nowadays don't respond well to being "summoned" but if I asked nicely, I'm sure she'd grab a beer for me.



Bone Dancer said:


> Really LH, all you need is a Texas chainsaw mask and your ready to go. Maybe some blood stains on the apron too.


I did think of making the apron bloody HOWEVER, when serving food, the bloody look alone will deter your guests! Check this clip out. Would you eat food served by this cook?? I love Chopping Mall also...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't care how many times I've seen a Three Stooges episode, I will watch it again


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nyuk nyuk nyuk


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So, Darrel (former business partner)called me today and wants to mend fences between us. At first I was apprehensive, but I am going to give it a shot. 

We are going to try to collaborate on the fence project, because he's a much faster sculptor than I am, and he also has some good ideas for the vlog.


----------



## Copchick

^ Good to hear BioHC. Life's too short not to give it a second chance.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> This is my smoker game face.
> Donning my man apron which is a leather welding apron. Customization pending. Equipped with wireless thermometer, button thermometers, injectors, beer bottle openers and secret seasonings.


:jol:Man apron??? Only you, LordH can get away with a package like that........but while you are grilling...can I get a Ribeye, rare(i.e. BLOODY) with the smoke on the side...and I am not even going to make a sexist comment on your leather apron.....though I am biting holes through my tongue as I type....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> Nyuk nyuk nyuk


I see your "nyuck" and raise you a "woo woo woo woo woo woo woo":googly:


----------



## Zurgh

Fluber de goobensnatchen flowber n' wrable-worbel... or something like that...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

BioHazardCustoms said:


> So, Darrel (former business partner)called me today and wants to mend fences between us. At first I was apprehensive, but I am going to give it a shot.
> 
> We are going to try to collaborate on the fence project, because he's a much faster sculptor than I am, and he also has some good ideas for the vlog.


Well at least you go into it this time knowing more about him than before Bio. Good luck and I hope it works out OK.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*April 2nd is World Autism Awareness Day! *









*Always
Unique
Totally 
Intelligent
Sometimes 
Mysterious*


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 2 is also:

Children's Book Day - Here's my recommendation for the day, if you haven't read the series - all the Mrs Piggle Wiggle books. Loved them as a kid and still enjoy them as an adult.

National Peanut Butter and Jelly Day - not a fan of this combination, which is probably seen as vaguely un-American:jol:

Reconciliation Day - Bio is setting an example for this one


----------



## Bone Dancer

"vaguely un-American"? I just called Homeland Security Roxy, stay right where your at.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, ya doof!

I just played a video of a peacock calling (if you've never heard one, they sound as if they're crying "Help!") and Sookie, the office German shepherd, started running back and forth to the windows barking and growling.


----------



## Zurgh

Still recovering from Easter, but I'd say it was worth it....


----------



## Lord Homicide

Bone Dancer said:


> "vaguely un-American"? I just called Homeland Security Roxy, stay right where your at.


I'm behind ya on this one... Who do I need to get a hold of. We may have a terrorist on our hands that just revealed herself! Someone's got to warn Spooky ASAP


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, ya doof!
> 
> I just played a video of a peacock calling (if you've never heard one, they sound as if they're crying "Help!") and Sookie, the office German shepherd, started running back and forth to the windows barking and growling.


Mmmmm, so first it was un-American behavior, now it's animal cruelty. What the number for the Animal Rights people


----------



## RoxyBlue

You guys are cracking me up

I deny all involvement with anything, just in case......


----------



## Lord Homicide

Bone Dancer said:


> Mmmmm, so first it was un-American behavior, now it's animal cruelty. What the number for the Animal Rights people


Not to mention name-calling.. she called you a doof!

Alright "ROXY", en garde!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I call up the reserves to defend me from harm!


----------



## Lord Homicide

ZOUNDS! Your reinforcements are no match for the magnificent Spaceman Spiff, vile fiend!


----------



## Headless

Clearly you missed one then - today is officially pick on Roxy day - evidently.....

A day at home for me - woke with a massive headache and now have chills, coughing and nausea.... how lovely.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Headless, I love the opportunities to pick on Roxy.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have all new respect for my wife's computer skills. I've just spent the past 2 hours editing a video that I made today. Now I'm waiting for it to upload.


----------



## Spooky1

Bone Dancer said:


> "vaguely un-American"? I just called Homeland Security Roxy, stay right where your at.


Roxy doesn't like apple pie, either.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide and Spaceman Spiff are no match for my heavy artillery:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

New video is up. Let me know what you think!


----------



## debbie5

For Bio: 
"When someone shows you who they are, believe them...the first time."- Maya Angelou

Then again, maybe he just screwed up, has seen the error of his ways & wants a fresh start. I'm all for thinking well of others.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Lord Homicide and Spaceman Spiff are no match for my heavy artillery:


----------



## Death's Door

Hi Everyone!!! Looks like Roxy can hold her own against you guys. heheheh

I have dueling crockpots going on today. With the ginormous ham that I had for Easter, I decided to make Ham & Bean soup and a crockpot of split pea soup. Chopped up the veggies last night so all I had to do this morning before going to work with put the specified ingredients in the each of the crockpots. I love crockpots - they are my "wife" when I need someone to take over the cooking for the day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


>












:googly:

I love Calvin and Hobbes!


----------



## Hairazor

We did Calvin and Hobbes for Spook Walk one year. I love them!


----------



## ladysherry

I have dueling crockpots going on today. With the ginormous ham that I had for Easter, I decided to make Ham & Bean soup and a crockpot of split pea soup. Chopped up the veggies last night so all I had to do this morning before going to work with put the specified ingredients in the each of the crockpots. I love crockpots - they are my "wife" when I need someone to take over the cooking for the day.[/QUOTE]

Coming to your house for dinner. Wet and cold outside. Soups like that are just perfect for weather like this.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> :googly:
> 
> I love Calvin and Hobbes!











Me too Roxy, me too... Reading the last panel is always sad in a way. Watterson was a genius during and after the fact. Still is too


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well, the snow is almost all gone in the grave yard. Time to get the tombstones taken down.


----------



## Zurgh

BD, just leave em' there...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have just spent the day doing a refresher course in hand to hand combat. I am extremely tenderized, and have aggravated my injured wrist. Handful of aleve, a hot shower and off to bed for me.


----------



## Copchick

My dog Jack nearly broke my nose yesterday morning. He was sitting and I was petting his head and for some unknown reason he jumps up and head butts me right in the nose. I felt and heard a crunch and thought it was broken. I've had a headache all day. Don't think it's broken at all but sure felt like it at the time. Poor Jack felt so bad.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Zurgh said:


> BD, just leave em' there...


I would, but I plan on changing the set up for next season so they have to come down at some point. That and its a pain to mow around them.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> My dog Jack nearly broke my nose yesterday morning. He was sitting and I was petting his head and for some unknown reason he jumps up and head butts me right in the nose. I felt and heard a crunch and thought it was broken. I've had a headache all day. Don't think it's broken at all but sure felt like it at the time. Poor Jack felt so bad.


:jol:Ouch T! That sounds painful....I know it hurt badly...and I know that Jack didn't mean to hurt you...but it still hurts... My horse would sometimes do that, toss his head to get a fly off of his ear and knock me in the face, in the nose...staggering pain....I feel for you..


----------



## Hairazor

Oh Copchick be sure to keep an eye on your nose to make sure it is OK! My nose hurts just thinking about it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I got clocked in the chin by a friend's 90 pound pitbull once - bent down to pet him at the same moment he decided to greet me with enthusiasm. I've never been hit with a sledgehammer, but I imagine the sensation would not be too different.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I got poked in the face with a wet cat nose, does that count?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Copchick I've had the same thing before so I feel your pain. Very sensitive part of the body the nose - unlike a dogs head which seems to be built like a brick!

Another day home today - sore throat, headache, cold and can't get warm. Oh well it's almost the weekend again I guess.


----------



## Copchick

Bone Dancer said:


> I got poked in the face with a wet cat nose, does that count?


Ha, ha! It doesn't count.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Sounds like it hurt, CopChick.

@Roxy: I've long suspected that Pit Bull skull is the hardest substance in the known universe. I've been head butted numerous times, and it always hurts.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

For my 30th birthday my horse decided to kick me in the butt does that count?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think a kick from a horse counts:jol:

You know how in some places, there's a law about turning on your headlights if you're using your windshield wipers? I think we need something similar for our shared company bathroom, along the lines of, if you use the air freshener spray for any reason, you need to turn on the bathroom vent fan as well.


----------



## Copchick

^ Get an overwelming dose of Spring Meadow?


----------



## RoxyBlue

More of an overwhelming dose of bioeffluents from the person who just used a tiny spritz of spray and did not engage the fan to clear a confined space Even the guys here don't want to go into the bathroom after he's been in there, so you know it has to be bad:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> More of an overwhelming dose of bioeffluents from the person who just used a tiny spritz of spray and did not engage the fan to clear a confined space Even the guys here don't want to go into the bathroom after he's been in there, so you know it has to be bad:jol:


If a regular fart fan won't do the trick, upgrade to a whole house fan above the commode!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oh we have one of those fans and it is so amazing. Like last night, it was cool outside, but warm in the house and I cut it on and opened two windows upstairs and in like 5 minutes the whole house was cool. We use it a lot in the early Spring to cool the house down without cutting on the AC. They are amazing...I also use it when I cook something smelly, like crablegs to get the smell out of the house. Works like a charm!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Another thing to consider in the head butted by a dog front is that anytime you're hit in the nose, it does three things:
1. Causes momentary extreme dizziness.
2. Causes spontaneous tear production (i.e. watering of the eyes)
3. It can cause the cartilage in your nose to "pop", causing severe headaches, disorientation, and even unconsciousness. 
This is all due to extreme pressure on the infra-orbital nerve, which is located directly behind the base of your nose, between the nostrils.

Sorry for the long technical post, but after having to have my septum (nose bone) replaced with a piece of metal and plastic, I learned a lot about facial surgery and the reasons that I would always get dizzy and have a headache after getting hit in the nose.

*Reading that, it makes me sound like I was abused or something. I was a very rough youth, and have been in rougher careers most of my adult life.


----------



## Headless

That was actually quite interesting Bio. Now if only knowing what caused the pain made it hurt less!


----------



## Headless

I'm feeling really sad today - nothing close to me, but sad to read about other people's plights today.

I've been following this sad story http://www.bordermail.com.au/story/1408539/exotic-dogs-dash-after-freeway-crash/?cs=2452 - I know I would be devastated if these were my four legged kids. Thankfully they have lots of people out helping to look for the missing pooches and they are all lucky for anyone to be alive really.

And this morning I learned that a lovely lady who used to show dogs when I was regularly showing passed away. She would have been a little younger than me with a family and a very successful breeder of Flat Coated Retrievers. It really does put life into perspective.


----------



## Spooky1

Still wondering when Spring will get here. It was 21 degrees this morning when we walked the dog. They say it will be in the 60s by Sunday, I sure hope so.

Hope my bronchitis goes away soon. I've been coughing for a month now.


----------



## Goblin

I had an injury in association with an animal. Had to keep my german shepard in the garage once. Went in there to clean up and raised
the big door to let it air out. After I was done went to close the door, saw it was gonna hit the wheelbarrel and went to stop it! Had my 
left hand on the wood and my right hand on the pane of glass! It hit the wheelbarrow and drove the glass onto my hand! It took the
side of my arm down to the elbow! I ran in the house, ran water on it, and wrapped a towel around it, and my brother rushed me to the
ER! Luckily I had stopped the bleeding cause I waited for 90 minutes for them to take care of me! It took over 50 stitches for them to
close everything up and I was out of work for a week because of it!

Now, I'll tell you WHY I had my dog in the garage! The idiot next door had a white female & male german shepard and the female was in
heat! He wanted to breed them and have white GS pups. He wanted everyone in the neighborhood to put their dogs up instead of putting
the female up! On top of that, they weren't even purebred german shepards! Mine was, he was the biggest of the litter and I seen his
father and mother........and his eleven uncles and aunts! After I got hurt, and a night of all those nerves letting me know what they thought
of getting cut, I let my dog back out. If you're wondering why I didn't put my dog on a lease.......I tried that and he almost strangled himself!
So I decided to keep him in the garage for a couple of days........or so I thought!

My heart's been bothering me all day. Right now it's okay. Hope it stays that way. Have a lot of errands to run today!


----------



## Copchick

Goblin said:


> My heart's been bothering me all day. Right now it's okay. Hope it stays that way. QUOTE]
> 
> Take care of you, G!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Headless said:


> I'm feeling really sad today - nothing close to me, but sad to read about other people's plights today.


These "other people" you speak of... Do you know them or are they complete strangers?


----------



## Blackrose1978

Good Morning!! I have been on such a roller coaster ride of life lately. I am so glad I have had the destresser of playing with paper mache and creating eyeballs. I don't know what I would of done with out my haunt projects. My darling second born decided to make a huge mistake in his life and take knives to school. So boys that have bullied him all year claimed he threatened to stab them. Now being expelled and court ordered adult supervision at all times and facing criminal charges has put life upside down. We were lucky that the court did drop the felony charges but we still don't know what direction my son will be heading in the end.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^*big hugs*

ION- I freaking love 7up! Now I can win fb credits. I'm never paying real money for them ever again! LOL! :lolkin:


----------



## Hairazor

Gobin, take care of your heart! You are the only Goblin we have!!

Blackrose, hope all works out for the best! What a stress for you!!


----------



## Death's Door

Sorry to about your son, BlackRose. I hope the punks that caused these issues get in trouble too.


----------



## Death's Door

Last night I was working with the brother in his office along with my supervisor, Oscar (a cat in case you don't know that that has an obsession with me). Everything was going along just fine until Oscar started getting feisty with me and kept attacking me and bit me (his idea of play fighting). Keep in mind that I give him his pets and quality time when I'm there but I'm also there to work. He would not stay on his side of the desk and kept laying all over the things I was working on. Eventually I gave him a time out and removed him out of the office. 

He went into my nephew's room which is a few feet away from the office. Within minutes of entering the room there was a loud crash and Oscar ran out of the room. Everyone ran into the room to see what happened and Isaac who was in bed at the time told us that Oscar jumped on the table and pushed over the coffee can of stones (Cape-May diamonds to the South Jersey peeps). This all took place at 10:45 p.m.

Stones were all over the friggin' place. I don't think they will ever find all of them. We started to clean them up and the perpetrator (Oscar) decided to revisit the scene of the crime. With that, he starts smacking the stones around that were on the floor near him. Again, he was picked up and removed from the room. 

No one is on speaking terms with Oscar. To make a long story short, Oscar the cat is in the doghouse with everyone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

At least he didn't gak up a furball in someone's shoe, DW:jol:


----------



## Zurgh

Perhaps Oscar would prefer the cathouse...:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Da Weiner- I am sure Oscar was not at fault. More then likely it was a poltergeist or spirit of some kind. Poltergeist and cats do not get along at all. This due to the fact that cats can see spirits and this upsets them. As a result the spirits will do things in hopes that the cat will be blamed. Any time you see a cat near something that has fallen it wasnt that the cat pushed it, but was trying to prevent the poltergeist from moving it. Do not blame Oscar for his actions. As any good cat would, he is protecting you from the spirit world.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oscar was just trying to be helpful, like Simon's cat:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Roxy, I LOVE the Simon's cat cartoons...this is my favorite one....


----------



## Hairazor

I haven't had cats for quite a few years but both of the above ring true, heehee!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm trying to convince the Boss Lady to help me set up the entryway, so I can make a video of it, showing the construction and some of the detail. She's really not wanting to hear it.


----------



## Headless

Lord Homicide said:


> These "other people" you speak of... Do you know them or are they complete strangers?


The people who had the accident I haven't met although I know of them through their winnings with their dogs at dog shows. I have known a number of people who have had car accidents and dogs have escaped. Many years ago I was involved in looking for a friend's dog that escaped from a crate at the airport while being loaded on the plane, and went missing for several days. They had come from interstate to show and stayed with us, and the dog went missing prior to their flight home. We spent many days searching for him and it was a very emotional time but thankfully it ended on a positive note. Another very close friend was killed in a car accident and his dog, which escaped from the wreckage, was never found. I guess those experiences have stayed with me for all those years and I can well imagine the trauma for both the dogs and the owners.

The lady who passed away I knew quite well. She was an amazing inspiring lady both as a person and as a breeder. She was such a beautiful person - she will be sadly missed.



Blackrose1978 said:


> Good Morning!! I have been on such a roller coaster ride of life lately. I am so glad I have had the destresser of playing with paper mache and creating eyeballs. I don't know what I would of done with out my haunt projects. My darling second born decided to make a huge mistake in his life and take knives to school. So boys that have bullied him all year claimed he threatened to stab them. Now being expelled and court ordered adult supervision at all times and facing criminal charges has put life upside down. We were lucky that the court did drop the felony charges but we still don't know what direction my son will be heading in the end.


Hope everything goes well with your son Blackrose. They are young and don't fully understand or consider the consequences of their actions. Sadly they sometimes find out the hard way. I've always said that a good hobby can be the savior of your sanity. I know I've stuck my head into scrapbooking many times to have a little "down" time for myself.



RoxyBlue said:


> Oscar was just trying to be helpful, like Simon's cat:
> 
> Cat & Mouse - Simon's Cat - YouTube


Simon's Cat is funny - poor Oscar........ LOL a willful child evidently.....


----------



## Headless

Goblin said:


> ..........My heart's been bothering me all day. Right now it's okay. Hope it stays that way. Have a lot of errands to run today!


Goblin please don't mess around with the heart thing. Get it checked out. We want you here safe and sound!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Take it from me, you can't tough it out and you can't put it off to later. If it goes, so do you. Mine runs on batteries now and at only about 30% capacity. I move slow and tire out fast. An appointment ASAP.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, after making a deal I didn't want to make, she agreed to help me set up the entryway and take a short video. But, only after I mowed the lawn.


----------



## Headless

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Well, after making a deal I didn't want to make, she agreed to help me set up the entryway and take a short video. But, only after I mowed the lawn.


Ahhh - compromise - it's a wonderful thing really.....


----------



## Hairazor

Bio, you know you came out ahead because you probably would have had to mow the lawn anyway


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Hairazor said:


> Bio, you know you came out ahead because you probably would have had to mow the lawn anyway


Yeah, but I could have put it off for a week or so.


----------



## Copchick

Da Weiner - Sounds like Oscar just wanted to play hockey and was PO'd he couldn't get a team together. I've got two cats, and boy do they have the personalities!

Headless - That's so sad when things happen to good people who you've gotten to know. The good thing is that they touched your life in a positive way, and you remember them that way. Hugs to you. 

Sometimes I get melancholy when certain anniversary dates come around in regards to people who aren't with me anymore. I've just gotten past one, 4/4/09. Each anniversary date gets a little easier, but you never forget. Never.


----------



## Goblin

Thanks everyone. I am much better today. Went out and ran several
errands today.


----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> .......Sometimes I get melancholy when certain anniversary dates come around in regards to people who aren't with me anymore. I've just gotten past one, 4/4/09. Each anniversary date gets a little easier, but you never forget. Never.


I suspect most of us have one or two of those. I know I do and I know exactly what you mean.

I wrote to the lady who was in the car accident to express my support. They had to go home today and left with one dog still not found. They have been searching now for 4 days. People are still looking but they had two of the dogs that had been found that were needing ongoing vet support so decided to take them home. She wrote back that it really has been an emotional time for them and that she couldn't swallow driving away from the site and can't get rid of the lump in her throat. So so sad.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Well, after making a deal I didn't want to make, she agreed to help me set up the entryway and take a short video. But, only after I mowed the lawn.


Your skills of negotiation are top notch! Lol


----------



## dead hawk

I don't know why but Scarsborough Fair is stuck in my head, SCAREME where hath ye gone... I miss your


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Today is a good day...the dolphins came...they are cavorting in the water, and feeding on schools of mullet not 20 yards from me...I am happy.


----------



## Zurgh

Psst, meet me in the back alley with a pair of rusty pliers, flat head screwdriver, and a wooden mallet... I'll pay you 3 whole dollars to pull this abscessed tooth...


----------



## RoxyBlue

April6 is:

Plan Your Epitaph Day - Guess I should plan the funeral first

Sorry Charlie Day - This brings to mind Star-Kist tuna commercials. Never could figure out why Charlie the Tuna wanted to be killed and put in a can.


----------



## Hairazor

Zurgh, how bout a length of piano wire and a souped up garden tracter. I can yank that tooth out and it will only cost you 2 giant dill pickles!


----------



## Zurgh

Seems legit, Hairazor. I'll be over as soon as I can remember how to operate the front door handle... I don't call Vicodin the brain robber for nothing, or do I? Wait, I can't think with all the arguments between the ballerina lizards, the flying leptills, O'Gratin yam slices, and the penguin feces at the congressional parliament relay shower... Calgon, slice me a pimento loaf and bring harmony back to laundry landia...:googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, training and vacation are over. I have to go back to work tonight. Going to need lots of coffee before 6am.


----------



## Spooky1

Just discovered our cable provider now has MeTV, which has Svengoolie. Tonight we get to watch Dr. Cyclops! Woot!


----------



## Headless

Finally felt human today and since today and yesterday were really lovely sunny balmy days I enjoyed getting out and getting some fresh air. Even made it to the shed to do some prop building! WILL WONDERS NEVER CEASE???????? 

Now - what the heck am I going to cook for dinner..........


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, first night out of the way. Feel like someone beat me over the head with a stick. Won't be awake much longer.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I am so happy and honored to have been named Rookie Home Haunt of the Year from Dead with Dave's Home Haunters Awards 2012. The submissions were awesome, and the award show was fantastic. Check it out above.

Special thanks to all of you at Hauntforum.com for the inspiration and encouragement you give every day.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Congratulations, Dr. Maniaco!


----------



## Hairazor

Way to go Dr, Maniaco!!


----------



## Lunatic

Congratulations Dr. Maniaco! That's awesome!!!


----------



## Copchick

Congratulations Dr. M.!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We watched the home haunters awards video earlier today - Spooky1 entered his Demon of the Dark Woods in the Static Prop category. Didn't win, but made it to the top five nominees in the category Lots of great entries and congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Dr.! You were up against some tough competition.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:James that is so friggin AWESOME! But you were a great haunter before you ever stumbled upon Hauntforum......but it is nice of you to share your glory with us!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 said:


> Just discovered our cable provider now has MeTV, which has Svengoolie. Tonight we get to watch Dr. Cyclops! Woot!


I've had Me-Tv for a year now. They also show Night Gallery and Thriller too!


----------



## dead hawk

Started a hydroponic system, blueberries, and raspberries hope they turn out good, Made biscuits (attempted to make cupcakes) 3 eggs, 1 cup all purpose flour, 1/2 cup milk, 3 tbl spoons of mayo (helmann's), and one tbl spoon cinnamon.


----------



## Headless

Congratulations Dr. Maniaco - that's awesome!


----------



## Hauntiholik

The kids are hoping for a snow day tomorrow. I don't think it will happen but I'm not going to squash their hopes.


----------



## Zurgh

Good Monday Morning Hauntforum Peeps! Let us strive for a great & Zesty day, today!


----------



## Haunted Spider

A zesty day doesn't sound like much fun. I want a completely non eventful day. Took my wife into the hospital Friday night for preterm labor, spent 25 hours this weekend working on installing a wood floor in the nursery / office, painted until 1:30 am several nights, got the wife back home on regular bed rest last night, hit the pharmacy at 11:30pm for some stuff she needed right now, and came to work at 8. I want non eventful unzesty day. But I will take the great


----------



## Copchick

HS, you surely had a busy couple days. Hope your wife is doing okay and you're able to get some sleep soon


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll have to be a little less than zesty - took an extra unexpected step down the basement stairs yesterday and landed a bit hard on the right foot. Nothing broke, but it kinda hurts today. The good news is, I'm off work today and it's absolutely gorgeous outside, so all the windows are open.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Raining, pot of soup cooking, nap time. Nothing like a nice full day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like a Frank Day, BD


----------



## Spooky1

Spent the day off from work doing some yard work. It's a beautiful day, Spring is finally here. Too bad it's skipped over the 70's and went straight to the 80s today.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## GothicCandle

my apartment is not a bar or club and i do not appreciate my neighbors trying to make it one with that noise i suppose they call music.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

not a whole lot going on with me. More sketching but that's about it.


----------



## Goblin

Saddened by the death of Annette Funicello. I grew up watching Annette,
first in The Mickey Mouse Club and then as a teenager with all the beach
party movies! She will be greatly missed.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I got to run to an altercation last night. We separated the inmates, and while I was trying to handcuff one of them, he jerked away from me, causing me to pull something in my wrist on my sculpting hand when I tried to hold on to the cuffs. Now I can't bend my fingers. Guess I won't be working on the stones for the fence today.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sounds like it might be a couple of days BC. Let them pinkies rest and don't try to rush it.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

So I was doing some calculations ... keeping in mind that numbers and I don't get along ... and I figure there are only 29 weekends left until Halloween. Thats 58 days. 

Now, I don't know about anyone else, but I won't get to work both Saturday and Sundays. There's stuff to do. And I'm surely going to have weekends when I can't work at all. I figure I have 25 - 30 actual days to work on my display. 

Yikes


----------



## Pumpkin5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> So I got to run to an altercation last night. We separated the inmates, and while I was trying to handcuff one of them, he jerked away from me, causing me to pull something in my wrist on my sculpting hand when I tried to hold on to the cuffs. Now I can't bend my fingers. Guess I won't be working on the stones for the fence today.


:jol:Ouch! Sorry Bio, try soaking your hand in hot salt water, as hot as you can stand. I did something similar last week (not with an inmate though) and after three soaks my hand was nearly perfect again. Just try it.


----------



## Death's Door

Take care of your paw Bio. Let it rest.

Roxy - the same with your foot. Those miscalculations can be tricky. 

Haunti - how much snow are you expecting?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, DW, the foot is feeling much better today. Still a little sore, but I'm not gimping as much as yesterday.


April 9 is:

Name Yourself Day - hmmm, how about Thessalonia Euphronia Stockwood for the day?

Winston Churchill Day - celebrates the day he was made an honorary US citizen.


----------



## Hairazor

I shall be Mabel Walker for the day (it's an old family joke)


----------



## Bone Dancer

Epsom salts in hot water works great for that kind of injury. Epsom salts is really cheap. And when you done soaking your fingers, you can put it on the roses or tomatoes.
P5 is right, hot water and epsom salt is the way to go.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Da Weiner said:


> Haunti - how much snow are you expecting?


Maybe 6 inches of snow. It's ice underneath and we have high winds.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Saw this on the news this morning - thieves in central Germany stole roughly 5 tons of Nutella:

http://www.theatlanticwire.com/global/2013/04/there-secret-nutella-black-market/63983/


----------



## Copchick

BioHC, that sucks. Maybe a little comp time is needed to heal up quicker.

Okay Mother Nature, can you give me a little time to acclimate? 30 degrees last week and 75 today. Please just a little more time in between. Thank you!


----------



## Death's Door

Copchick said:


> Okay Mother Nature, can you give me a little time to acclimate? 30 degrees last week and 75 today. Please just a little more time in between. Thank you!


I hear ya on that. When I get home, I planned on roasting a chicken and some vegetables in the oven. This plan was hatched last week when I was food shopping and meal planning. Anyhoo, gotta do it, the chicken is already defrosted, quartered and the veggies are ready for their sauna. I could roast them on the grill, however, I'm feeling lazy and don't want to tend to it until it's cooked.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Not only has the temperature gone up, but the pollen count went from "5" on Friday to "2093" yesterday.

Gesundheit!


----------



## Zurgh

I shall go by Walter-Gordon Veeblefester Synthia Metzerschmidt the Fifth today & wear whole body condom. Now the lurking nastys won't be able to properly identify and harass me, so I can have a wonderfully drama free day...:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

It's raining


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Bone Dancer

NEWS FLASH

Humileation causes cat to attempt suiside. Owner now in costody.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Copchick said:


> BioHC, that sucks. Maybe a little comp time is needed to heal up quicker.


I would generally try to take a few days off in the case of an injury, but the other two guys that I know can be counted on in the event of an incident are out for training this week. So if I take time off, we have 2 females and three small guys working, plus our supervisors. It just seems like a setup for someone else to get hurt. I can suck it up until my off days. Soaked my hands in hot water with epsom salt this morning, and put tiger balm on it. Got a little movement back so far. I'm going to wear wrist braces tonight, and do the same thing in the morning.


----------



## Spooky1

For today I shall be Finious Bourbon Schnickelgruber

Made into the 80s again today. Way too hot for April.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, now I'm crying laughing at Haunti's falling cat GIF and "Finious Bourbon Schnickelgruber"

signed, Thessalonia Euphronia Stockwood:jol:


----------



## debbie5

Nutella. It's really chocolate frosting, disguised as some semi-healthy spread. I'd steal that much if I could, too....


----------



## dead hawk

being lactose intolerant sucks, I hate being tired but having so many ideas for Halloween that I can't sleep


----------



## Zurgh

Pssst... Mrs. Thessalonia Euphronia Stockwood, Mrs. Mabel Walker, Mr. Finious Bourbon Schnickelgruber, Debb... I have happened by a lot of German Nutella... tons of it, so to speak... special back alley pricing...:ninja::googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Woo hoo, always wanted to try Nutella and now I can get special pricing!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Zurgh said:


> Pssst... Mrs. Thessalonia Euphronia Stockwood, Mrs. Mabel Walker, Mr. Finious Bourbon Schnickelgruber, Debb... I have happened by a lot of German Nutella... tons of it, so to speak... special back alley pricing


:jol:I am not in your specialty list...but I think if anyone deserves Nutella at the back alley pricing it is your old pal Pumpkin5....come on Zurgh....I just need one hit.....one spoonful of hazelnut chocolatey goodness......please....


----------



## Zurgh

You'll need to change your name, P5, for discretionary purposes...


----------



## dead hawk

I say we call you the red fox Pump5, or maybe Mr.X


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

April 10 is:

Golfer's Day - my boss started a day early on this one

National Siblings Day - I have seven siblings to celebrate


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I only have 2 siblings. Somehow, my mom knew after one son that I would be more than enough of a handful, lol


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I have four siblings...all sisters....A whole lot of estrogen growing up, for sure!


----------



## Pumpkin5

dead hawk said:


> I say we call you the red fox Pump5, or maybe Mr.X


:jol:Can I change my name to Foxtrot Tango? I always thought that was the coolest name....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Saw this on the Facebook page for the rescue group (Hedgesville Hounds) from whom we adopted Willow - nicely sums up a sensible approach to getting a dog

dog rescue by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Zurgh

▲ That's awesome, RoxyB! Is there one for children, too?


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Roxy - so true!!!!! Right now I have three beagles in my house and they're all stuffed animals. It seems when Max and Jakey passed away, everyone wanted to give us a dog and we declined. It is still painful and at this time hubby and I need a break from the responsibility of taking care of an animal. Some of our friends gave us stuffed animals (beagles) and that's find with me. 

Zurgh - you're too much!


----------



## [email protected]

There was an article featured on Yahoo recently that criticized the overly strict "eligibility requirements" used by many shelters & animal rescue organizations to screen potential pet owners. For example, they frown on people with full time jobs, apartment dwellers, and people who are "too old". Ouch! If I'm reincarnated as an unwanted dog on death row PLEASE send me home with anyone who agrees to adopt me.


----------



## dead hawk

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Can I change my name to Foxtrot Tango? I always thought that was the coolest name....


 Sure its your name, I happen to like my name dead hawk, though I don't like dead hawks I like dead trees


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh said:


> ▲ That's awesome, RoxyB! Is there one for children, too?


Will this do instead?

Man rescue by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Death's Door

Lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## Zurgh

That works, RoxyB!


----------



## Evil Queen

LOL at Roxy and Zurgh.


----------



## Copchick

So last week, we were at a crime scene outdoors on the border of the city and a borough. The area is a place where people dump their trash near the road. I couldn't help myself when I saw about 20 feet away from the scene someone had dumped two deer carcasses. The rib cage was nearly picked clean. I asked one of my officers if they thought it would be inappropriate if I grabbed the ribcage. We figured it would be in bad taste at that time, but I'm going to try to go back tomorrow and get it. (I really wasn't going to try to get it then  ). I know, gross, but there's a potential prop no matter where you go, you just gotta be on the look out. I think I may use it for a scarecrow.


----------



## Spooky1

Copchick said:


> So last week, we were at a crime scene outdoors on the border of the city and a borough. The area is a place where people dump their trash near the road. I couldn't help myself when I saw about 20 feet away from the scene someone had dumped two deer carcasses. The rib cage was nearly picked clean. I asked one of my officers if they thought it would be inappropriate if I grabbed the ribcage. We figured it would be in bad taste at that time, but I'm going to try to go back tomorrow and get it. (I really wasn't going to try to get it then  ). I know, gross, but there's a potential prop no matter where you go, you just gotta be on the look out. I think I may use it for a scarecrow.


Maybe you get a deer skull or two also.


----------



## Copchick

^ I did see one, but it wasn't cleaned off yet by the scavengers. I'll check! The carcasses were still a bit stinky.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I am going to spend my night in the shop. I've decided that it's time to put my nose to the grindstone and get some haunt work done. I've been soaking my hands in hot water with epsom salt 3 times a day for roughly 45 minutes each time. I have a good bit of flexibility back, so I'm going to sabotage it by finishing the front of the fence so I can get it ready to paint.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Copchick said:


> So last week, we were at a crime scene outdoors on the border of the city and a borough. The area is a place where people dump their trash near the road. I couldn't help myself when I saw about 20 feet away from the scene someone had dumped two deer carcasses. The rib cage was nearly picked clean. I asked one of my officers if they thought it would be inappropriate if I grabbed the ribcage. We figured it would be in bad taste at that time, but I'm going to try to go back tomorrow and get it. (I really wasn't going to try to get it then  ). I know, gross, but there's a potential prop no matter where you go, you just gotta be on the look out. I think I may use it for a scarecrow.


Now that is what I call a true haunter. Always looking for prop material.


----------



## debbie5

Bio, next time you soak your hand
add some dill.
Pickled hand!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Doesn't seem to matter what I do. I can't hold anything long enough to sculpt. Took me almost 2 hours to sculpt four pieces of "rock" and my hands cramped up so bad that I dropped my shaper twice while doing the last one. Screw it, I'll just have to wait until I go to the doc and hopefully, they can do something for it.


----------



## Bone Dancer

More then likely they will tell you to stop using it as much as you can and go back to soaking it. Good luck.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frank the weather cat just came in and reported its cold and raining. Nothing like having a cold wet cat some snuggle up to you when you were sleeping.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Saw this on the Facebook page for the rescue group (Hedgesville Hounds) from whom we adopted Willow - nicely sums up a sensible approach to getting a dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]dog rescue by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/[/IMG]


So very true!



Copchick said:


> So last week, we were at a crime scene outdoors on the border of the city and a borough. The area is a place where people dump their trash near the road. I couldn't help myself when I saw about 20 feet away from the scene someone had dumped two deer carcasses. The rib cage was nearly picked clean. I asked one of my officers if they thought it would be inappropriate if I grabbed the ribcage. We figured it would be in bad taste at that time, but I'm going to try to go back tomorrow and get it. (I really wasn't going to try to get it then  ). I know, gross, but there's a potential prop no matter where you go, you just gotta be on the look out. I think I may use it for a scarecrow.


A prop is a prop girl - go for it!



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Doesn't seem to matter what I do. I can't hold anything long enough to sculpt. Took me almost 2 hours to sculpt four pieces of "rock" and my hands cramped up so bad that I dropped my shaper twice while doing the last one. Screw it, I'll just have to wait until I go to the doc and hopefully, they can do something for it.


Hope it's all OK Bio. I'm sure given some time it will be fine.



Bone Dancer said:


> Frank the weather cat just came in and reported its cold and raining. Nothing like having a cold wet cat some snuggle up to you when you were sleeping.


Awww poor cold wet Frank........

Weather is cooling off here too. Not long before we'll be freezing and you lot will be sweltering again.

Had a friend visiting for a couple of days and went for drinks and dinner with two of my favorite girls from work. Lots of laughs and some good food. Always good for the soul.


----------



## debbie5

My niece just told me she's coming to visit Friday & wants to keep her dog here.
My house....is a disaster area right now..OMG. There is no polite to tell her "no". Yikes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe you could think of it this way, Deb - if the house is already a disaster, the dog can't possibly make it any worse:jol:


April 11 is:

Eight Track Tape Day - Do you remember these? 

Barbershop Quartet Day - La la laaaaa! (in four part harmony)

National Submarine Day - I guess this can be either the sandwich or the submersible


----------



## debbie5

LOL Roxy...I"ve decided the dog wont have full run of the house- he can stay in the living room with our dog. Means less rooms I need to make "Martha" in 24 hours...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Brrrrrrr, windy, sleet, and ice on the tree branches and bushes. Good day to stay indoors.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> So last week, we were at a crime scene outdoors on the border of the city and a borough. The area is a place where people dump their trash near the road. I couldn't help myself when I saw about 20 feet away from the scene someone had dumped two deer carcasses. The rib cage was nearly picked clean. I asked one of my officers if they thought it would be inappropriate if I grabbed the ribcage. We figured it would be in bad taste at that time, but I'm going to try to go back tomorrow and get it. (I really wasn't going to try to get it then  ). I know, gross, but there's a potential prop no matter where you go, you just gotta be on the look out. I think I may use it for a scarecrow.


I love it! What did the officer say (and more importantly, what did their face look like) when you asked if you could take a deer carcass from the ditch?


----------



## dead hawk

Chopchick, if the carcasses are gone get some ribs from apple bees or ask the people who are done with their ribs for bones, I love using rib bones because they are both hard, and elegant


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I'm going to have one of those quiet "I told you so" moments here shortly. My boss asked whether we had anyone with a current Pennsylvania license for one of the jobs we do. I told him no, they were all expired. He said he was sure someone had a current license, so I showed him the expired copies we have on file. He then turned around and told one of our clients he's "pretty sure" someone has a license, then called one of our guys and asked him if he has a PA license. I already know what answer he was given.


----------



## dead hawk

LOL, Roxy I would have told it to his face that I was right and he was wrong...than get fired :\


----------



## Lord Homicide

Rox, what kind of license? Lawyer license? Surely you're not talking about drivers' licenses or copchick would be awfully busy


----------



## RoxyBlue

DH, my boss would be the first to tell you I have no hesitation in telling him when he's not right about something I've known him for about 25 years or so, going way back to long before ever working for him.

LH, it's an occupational certification to do inspections for asbestos. We don't do many jobs in Pennsylvania, so we tend to renew them only as needed. The guys maintain continuous licensing for Maryland since that's where the bulk of our work is.


----------



## dead hawk

asbestos is easy to work with, it is surprising you need a license for so many things


----------



## Troll Wizard

I'm really thinking I should be outside doing something! But since it's going to rain, I think I will stay inside for now.


----------



## dead hawk

I found a GIANT!!! spider in the shower my mom shrieked and I was like COOL and got the glass...but I didn't want to accidentally drop it so I hot glued the cardboard around the rim of the glass and released it into my garden :3


----------



## RoxyBlue

dead hawk said:


> asbestos is easy to work with, it is surprising you need a license for so many things


Probably the fact that it's a hazardous material has something to do with the licensing thing


----------



## dead hawk

perhaps but the point being that you need a license to make a sand which now days with all these new laws :3


----------



## Pumpkin5

dead hawk said:


> perhaps but the point being that you need a license to make a sand which now days with all these new laws :3


:jol:You are sweet......


----------



## dead hawk

:3 thanks Pump5, Now that my vacation from easter is long past its time to get back onto the plan and stop eating so much :3 gained 10 pounds in the feasts of many...my goal is to loose 40 pounds to finally be at a Normal range BMI


----------



## dead hawk

How many of you are going to the Midwest haunters convention 2013?


----------



## scareme

Holy smokes! You step away for a minute, and then you have to spend the next week catching up on posts. I think the last time I posted, Rick had just gotten home from Turkey, and we had two weeks to get everything taken care of for our son's wedding and the 17 family members that were going to be with us over Easter weekend. Son's wedding turned out great, and our daughter didn't deck any of the other bridesmaids. (we were pretty worried there for awhile) Easter was beautiful, couldn't have asked for a better one. And now for life to return back to normal, and get on with the important things in life, like planning for Halloween. As soon as I get the yard ready for spring, I plan on carving pumpkins. I'd like to jump the gun and start working on pumpkins first, but then I'd be working in the gardens when it starts to get warmer. I'd better stick with gardens first.


----------



## Hairazor

Hi Scareme, glad to hear things went well! Now on to those pumpkins!


----------



## dead hawk

YAY scareme your back, I've missed you so


----------



## Pumpkin5

scareme said:


> Holy smokes! You step away for a minute, and then you have to spend the next week catching up on posts. I think the last time I posted, Rick had just gotten home from Turkey, and we had two weeks to get everything taken care of for our son's wedding and the 17 family members that were going to be with us over Easter weekend. Son's wedding turned out great, and our daughter didn't deck any of the other bridesmaids. (we were pretty worried there for awhile) Easter was beautiful, couldn't have asked for a better one. And now for life to return back to normal, and get on with the important things in life, like planning for Halloween.


:jol: Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......Scareme.....so nice to have you back...the forum is back in balance...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Finally got done catching up on the posts! Still not much going on. 

Welcome back Scareme!


----------



## scareme

Thank you Hawk. There should be a law against anything interfering with haunting, or it's forum. Have you been staying out of trouble?


----------



## scareme

Thank you P5 and DA. I didn't think anyone would even notice I was sidetracked. I guess it's because I'm so gabby. Well gabby's back, and soon you'll be saying, Wasn't in nice when we had a break from all this nonsense.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Welcome back, scareme!


----------



## dead hawk

scareme said:


> Thank you Hawk. There should be a law against anything interfering with haunting, or it's forum. Have you been staying out of trouble?


 No I have, given my self a tattoo, made a cemetery in the backyard, and made lots of electrical gizmos :3


----------



## Bone Dancer

scareme said:


> Wasn't in nice when we had a break from all this nonsense.


Frank and I are glad your back too.


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> Holy smokes! You step away for a minute, and then you have to spend the next week catching up on posts. I think the last time I posted, Rick had just gotten home from Turkey, and we had two weeks to get everything taken care of for our son's wedding and the 17 family members that were going to be with us over Easter weekend. Son's wedding turned out great, and our daughter didn't deck any of the other bridesmaids. (we were pretty worried there for awhile) Easter was beautiful, couldn't have asked for a better one. And now for life to return back to normal, and get on with the important things in life, like planning for Halloween. As soon as I get the yard ready for spring, I plan on carving pumpkins. I'd like to jump the gun and start working on pumpkins first, but then I'd be working in the gardens when it starts to get warmer. I'd better stick with gardens first.


It's great to have you back Scareme. You sure have had a busy time.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday everyone!!!

Glad to see you're back Scareme!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, Scareme's back, so now we have to behave ourselves - NOT!:googly:


----------



## MurrayTX

That blood donation centers have mastered the use of spreadsheets and have turned into polite vampires hunting down it's willing victims within days of the eligibility time coming around. And persistent vampires as they call to confirm. Am on my sofa, drinking coffee, knowing the bloodletting is to happen in three hours. I asked...garlic won't keep them away.


----------



## Zurgh

Welcome back, scareme!

Must excavate the lab (again) so as to work on the prop challenge...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Jonathon Winters died today at age 87


----------



## Copchick

^ RIP, he was a funny guy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

He was indeed - a delightful man and superb comedian.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Now I'm sad ...


----------



## dead hawk

don't be doctor just take a step back and get your shovel, we have the technology...we CAN rebuild him, better , faster, stronger. RIP dear funny man


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I don't think I'd want to change a thing ... In his prime, he was hilarious.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I liked all the noises and voices he did....really an amazing fellow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Improv with a stick:


----------



## autumnghost

After a long and dreary absence I'm back to the forum. Gosh I've missed you guys.


----------



## Hauntiholik

autumnghost said:


> After a long and dreary absence I'm back to the forum. Gosh I've missed you guys.


Welcome back!


----------



## scareme

And we've missed you too, autumnghost.

And I'll be missing Jonathan Winters. RIP funny man.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My ex-wife just called to tell me that my son told her that he wants to move in with my wife and I permanently, starting this summer.


----------



## Zurgh

Welcome back, autumnghost!

Bio, is that good news? If so, congratulations! 

RIP, Jonathan Winters.

Thinking about what I'll make for tomorrows' dinner... Perhaps Rib-eye Broccoli Beef, Bacon Fried Rice, Egg Drop Soup, Foil Wrapped Chicken, and Lobster Chow fun... Maybe more... But no idea on what for an after-dinner treat...:googly:


----------



## scareme

I hope things work out well Bio. It would be nice to have your tombstone buddy living with you. 

Zurgh, what time do you want me to be there for dinner? I'll bring the wine. Red wine with beef, or sake?


----------



## Zurgh

Somewhere's between 6 & 7... Big J & Mongo likes sake...


----------



## dead hawk

congrats bio, I was working in the lab late one night, and to my eyes appeared an eerie sight, for I made a mask that could scare you away, and I used gauze, hot glue, and paint, I made a mask...I made a monster mask, a monster mask, it was my grave yards past, a graveyard past, it was struck by the mass, the gauzy mass, it didn't take long to pass, not long to pass, I made a monster mask...ah wooo costume ah wooooo costume ah woooooo costume ah woo I hope it dries soon


----------



## debbie5

My mother called today, trying to egg me on: "Just letting you know I'm going to the bank today to cash in all the bonds & CD's that your grandmother put away as your inheritance...we need to pay the nursing home and it's taking all of her money [six figures- which I didnt even know] so there's not going to be anything left for you. Sorry!"

WTH? What am I supposed to say to that? "OMG ! NO! PUT A PILLOW OVER HER HEAD! SHE"S 96 FER CRINEOUTLOUD!" 
I have no clue what she expected me to say. All I said was, "Okay"... she is why I go to therapy...I dunno if she's the alien or I am (sigh). Spring better hurry up & get here so I can hike off some of my angst, or I am shipping myself off to the funny farm. Rough coupla months...season? year?


----------



## Troll Wizard

debbie5 said:


> My mother called today, trying to egg me on: "Just letting you know I'm going to the bank today to cash in all the bonds & CD's that your grandmother put away as your inheritance...we need to pay the nursing home and it's taking all of her money [six figures] so there's not going to be anything left for you. Sorry!"
> 
> WTH? What am I supposed to say to that? "OMG ! NO! PUT A PILLOW OVER HER HEAD! SHE"S 96 FER CRINEOUTLOUD!"
> I have no clue what she expected me to say. All I said was, "Okay"... she is why I go to therapy...I dunno if she's the alien or I am (sigh). Spring better hurry up & get here so I can hike off some of my angst, or I am shipping myself off to the funny farm. Rough coupla months...season? year?


Not much you can say to that..........I believe! But I really do understand about parents. Did the same thing to me when I was younger. Took pretty much any money I had coming to me and said they needed it. I was to remember all of the times growing up that they took care of me. And that was that!


----------



## scareme

Well, I just got caught up on reading the posts in this tread. Have you ever gone back and had something to say, but the post was three weeks old? Well too bad. here goes...

I'm so sorry, that sucks.
I can't believe he said that! You're not going to let him get away with that are you?
I just hate when something like that happens. You can see it coming, but can't do anything about it.
No
That's my favorite one too. It's just so like what happens in real life.
Did I ever tell you about the time I almost shot a bald eagle?
Some times you just have to use a baseball bat.
Well what did she think it was for?
I couldn't agree more.
I think you need to cut it off.
I know a man that can do that for you for $300. PM me

I think that about covers it.


----------



## Goblin

This has always been my favorite Jonathan Winters clip. I've seen it a thousand times and it always cracks me up every time I see it.






I pulled everything out of my bedroom to do spring cleaning Thursday! Had to take everything off the shelves so I could move them. Had to do a little at
a time cause my heart's not as strong as it use to be. Cleaned up the room, swept and mopped, dusted, etc! Did a little rearranging. Got most of it back 
in the room but had to run several errands Friday so I didn't get to do much today. Should be able to finish it up today.

Got copies of Cowboys and Aliens and Rise of the Planet of the Apes at Walmart for 9.00 each.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Deb: Now you see why I have limited contact with my parents. My mother is like that.

I would have told her something along the lines of "You go ahead and do that. She was sweet to me when I was a child and taught me to help others in any way I can. I'd rather take that lesson that she taught me than money that you covet" and hung up the phone.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

On an unrelated note: Has anyone here ever had to have surgery for Carpal tunnel syndrome? If so, can you tell me if it's worth it?


----------



## Headless

Unfortunately Deb some mothers are just like that I guess. I'm waiting for something like that from mine......
LOL Scareme - I think just about all those responses cover my past few weeks - thanks!

My daughter's birthday this coming week so today we went and bought her a washing machine (something my mother did come in handy for as she paid half...) Got a good deal with a 5 year warranty as well so that was good timing.


----------



## debbie5

Bio- it's a pretty straight-forward, not a lot of pain surgery. Good luck! A friend who is a baker just had it done & he says his hands now are amazing!


----------



## Copchick

scareme said:


> Well, I just got caught up on reading the posts in this tread. Have you ever gone back and had something to say, but the post was three weeks old? Well too bad. here goes...
> 
> I'm so sorry, that sucks.
> I can't believe he said that! You're not going to let him get away with that are you?
> I just hate when something like that happens. You can see it coming, but can't do anything about it.
> No
> That's my favorite one too. It's just so like what happens in real life.
> Did I ever tell you about the time I almost shot a bald eagle?
> Some times you just have to use a baseball bat.
> Well what did she think it was for?
> I couldn't agree more.
> I think you need to cut it off.
> I know a man that can do that for you for $300. PM me
> 
> I think that about covers it.


Lol! You know, you can pretty much apply those comments to any of the posts. It's funny reading them together now.

BioHC, Is this your son that likes working with you doing your stones and such? I think that would be great to have him as your helper and you could impart a haunters' words of wisdom upon a young mind.


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme you are a laugh riot! And I really needed that this morning, thanks.


----------



## Copchick

Zurgh said:


> Thinking about what I'll make for tomorrows' dinner... Foil Wrapped Chicken,...


You know my chickens won't let me wrap them in foil, wings flailing, feathers flying, pecking, total resistance!


----------



## Zurgh

Copchick, my chickens are just that cool, cold, perhaps even Icy.:googly:

Deb, Bio's right... Use kindness and love (sprinkled with harsh truth) against the mean & crotchety... drives them bat-biting mad...

Bio, I know some alternatives to surgery for carpal tunnel syndrome, no joke. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## dead hawk

My teeth hurt so bad, and I thought I could count on my mom to get pudding for me but she didn't get it all she got was hard foods...like I'm being mocked, my stepdad left the door open all night so when I woke up freezing cold I shut it, such a nice day today isn't it :3


----------



## scareme

Copchick, my chickens are the same way, no cooperation what so ever.
Bio, I got the surgery for both of my hands and it was sooo worth it. I had it done almost 15 years ago, and haven't had any problems since. And a pretty fast recovery too. Of course everyone is different, but I'd say it was worth it.
Sorry to hear you are hurting Hawk. Do you have an appointment to see the dentist? Maybe you could try some scrambled eggs or canned veggies, they're pretty soft.


----------



## dead hawk

Well scareme The dentist is the one who did it to me, gave me a new thing on my braces that pulls my whole jaw to the left, but it gives me inspiration cause it looks like a zombie with stuff in its mouth


----------



## Hairazor

Dead hawk that almost sounds medieval!


----------



## Zurgh

Started gathering, sorting, documenting, and prepping materials for Project: M.E.S.U....

Put up the Solar Shields to keep the house cool this summer.

Think I'll prep & marinate today, for a Chinese dinner tomorrow... 

Also think I'll do some more spring cleaning, if only for more work room on props... may find some treasures... or needed space... or both... 

Today's Threat levels are as follows:
. Zombies-Low
. Vampires (Also the IRS)- Moderate
. Radioactive Marmots- High (near reactors only)
. Mutant Sea Cucumbers- Very Low
. Oatmen-Very Low
. Mucus Monkeys from Shagnasty- Low to Moderate
. Werewolves- Low to Extremely Low
. Other Werebeasts- Extremely Low 
. Dimensional Shamblers- Low 
. Elder Gods- No threat today
. Shadow Creatures- Moderate
. Lawn Gnomes- High
. Bad Luck Spirits- Moderate
. Other Fey- Low
. Bad Ghosts-Low to Moderate
. Freak Zurgh Zestyness- Moderate to High...:googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

@CopChick: Yeah, it's the same son. As far as I know, he is the only one that I have.

@Zurgh: I hope you don't mean range of motion exercises and medical marijuana, lol. But seriously, I've known for a while that I would have to have surgery. I went in for some tests, and the doc told me that if I didn't have the surgery, my hands would be useless within a year.

I'm not so much worried about the pain, more the recovery time. I don't want to burn a large amount of sick time from work, plus I am the worst recovering patient in the world. I've always had to be strong and be independent, so I can't stand being weak and depending on people.


----------



## dead hawk

My sping cleaning routine is , sleep, eat, sleep, build props, eat, sleep, school


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I just watched a carpal tunnel surgery on youtube. While cool to watch, it made my hands hurt like you would not believe, lol.


----------



## Draik41895

Guys, I'm back. Really this time. I'm way too excited!

I'm going to WCHC this year! Sdjffhwvskfithsgshdfjdjdj


----------



## dead hawk

Sorry to hear that you need surgery bio, AWESOME Draik, I might be going to the Midwest haunters convention this year, I have wanted to go since 2009 when I found out about it.


----------



## dead hawk

I just thought of stillbeast studios, and he has everything neat and in order, while my haunt shop has small wooden tables and things everywhere... I'm gonna get into order maybe I might build things faster


----------



## spideranne

I love label makers. All my nuts, bolts, screws and nails are properly sorted and organized.


----------



## Zurgh

@Bio; my Witch Dr. shall be visiting you with lots of bourbon and rare tiger antler cures, or not.

WB, D!

And now, lets see some moose playing poker!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Bourbon might actually help, and I use a substance called tiger balm to relax the muscles. If the tiger antler cure will work, I'm down to try it.


----------



## [email protected]

You better get that surgery quick Bio, you've got the mother of all cemetery walls to finish building!


----------



## Zurgh

Bio, Tiger balm does not taste like tigers... and is a terrible substitute for lemon curd on toast... And something else I just remembered, avoid jackhammers and hammer drills, the vibration of them to your wrist is pure murder.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

No, it doesn't take like tigers. It tastes like motor oil and tea leaves. Please don't ask how I know that.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

[email protected] said:


> You better get that surgery quick Bio, you've got the mother of all cemetery walls to finish building!


LOL, funny thing is that my doc has seen the video where I'm outlining how I want to do it, and told me I probably won't get it finished in time for this year's haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You guys are cracking me up

I developed carpal tunnel syndrome in my left hand several years ago and just wore a wrist brace for a while (can't remember how long, but it was a number of weeks) until it resolved. However, considering what your plans are for building, Bio, that might not be a good nonsurgical option for you

Today was one of those gorgeously perfect days for working in the yard. We picked up mulch, top soil, garden soil, and potting soil for the flower beds and outside potted plants; Spooky1 got the yard mowed, and I bent back a fingernail pulling weeds out of the cracks in the patio. Except for the fingernail part, it was a good day


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I've been wearing braces on both hands for almost a year now. It helped for a while, then it got worse and the braces stopped working. I do have two heavy duty braces that my doc gave me that I have to sleep in, and I have a different type that I wear during the day. The ones that I sleep in immobilize my entire forearm.


----------



## Troll Wizard

scareme said:


> Well, I just got caught up on reading the posts in this tread. Have you ever gone back and had something to say, but the post was three weeks old? Well too bad. here goes...
> 
> I'm so sorry, that sucks.
> I can't believe he said that! You're not going to let him get away with that are you?
> I just hate when something like that happens. You can see it coming, but can't do anything about it.
> No
> That's my favorite one too. It's just so like what happens in real life.
> Did I ever tell you about the time I almost shot a bald eagle?
> Some times you just have to use a baseball bat.
> Well what did she think it was for?
> I couldn't agree more.
> I think you need to cut it off.
> I know a man that can do that for you for $300. PM me
> 
> I think that about covers it.


That's perfect.....I don't think I could have said it any better myself!


----------



## debbie5

Oooooo..just found these in the cake decorating cabinet. YUM!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

Here is what Roxy told me about using Photobucket now.

What you need to do is copy the "Direct link" instead of the "IMG code". When you want to put a picture in a post, select Edit, then Go Advanced. When that window opens, you'll see a message toolbar that looks like a Word toolbar. Click on the little icon that looks like a yellow square with a mountain in it (this is the "insert image" button). It will ask you for the http address of the picture. Just highlight that and paste the Direct link address you just copied from Photobucket. When you save the post, the image will appear correctly.


----------



## Hairazor

Or for Photobucket you can go to your user name in the upper right hand corner and click on the drop down, from that pick user settings, once there select albums, scroll down to about the bottom and under the Link Back Option make sure the link back to albums box is NOT checked, then hit save and you should be able to do what you have always done before


----------



## Headless

I had the onset of carpel tunnel after 30 odd years of grooming dogs. I stopped grooming so many dogs and thankfully it has eased off a bit. Although it still gives me some grief if I do more than two dogs in a day. Not much advice here Bio - although after having had a hip replacement I would say that if surgery promises to give you a pain free existence then go for it!

We have a dog show coming up in a couple of weeks so I spent the day bathing & grooming in preparation. Can't believe another weekend is gone though - another Monday around the corner. I so need to win Lotto and retire!


----------



## Goblin

Thanks. I was wondering what the problem was.
I have been right busy the past couple of days and have been really tired!
Hope to be back playing games tomorrow.


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> Holy smokes! You step away for a minute, and then you have to spend the next week catching up on posts. I think the last time I posted, Rick had just gotten home from Turkey, and we had two weeks to get everything taken care of for our son's wedding and the 17 family members that were going to be with us over Easter weekend. Son's wedding turned out great, and our daughter didn't deck any of the other bridesmaids. (we were pretty worried there for awhile) Easter was beautiful, couldn't have asked for a better one. And now for life to return back to normal, and get on with the important things in life, like planning for Halloween. As soon as I get the yard ready for spring, I plan on carving pumpkins. I'd like to jump the gun and start working on pumpkins first, but then I'd be working in the gardens when it starts to get warmer. I'd better stick with gardens first.


What? You were gone?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Just checking photobucket...
Thats the workshop .

thanks Hairazor


----------



## Copchick

^ Cool workspace you've got there, BD. Is that a demon dog to the lower left? I wish I had the space that alot of you have to work and create.

Yesterday I got the deer ribcage. One of my hunter officers went up and got it for me. (I've got such great guys  ) Although I triple bagged it, it still stunk on the way home in the car and had to put all the windows down. I uncovered it today and there's still a bit of decomp going on at the bottom part of the spine. I'm leaving it sit out in the yard and hopefully the crows that are always around, will dine a little. Later today I'll blast it with the hose and see how much yuckiness I can get rid of. It's too large to put into a 5 gallon bucket with water and bleach, so I have to figure something else out to clean it out as much as I can. Any suggestions? I'll post pics when I can figure out transferring the pics from my new camera to the computer. (Yuck, I can still taste the smell, and it's going to last a while.)


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

How about a small kiddie wading pool?


----------



## Bone Dancer

or one of those big plastic storage bins

Well its a dog not sure about the demon part. I made it from a reindeer christmas decoration . The head could have been better.


----------



## Hairazor

Bone Dancer, I had the issue with photobucket and could not figure it out. I spent about 2 hours before I came up with the solution. Of course I thought it was just something I had done inadvertantly so was surprised to see it wasn't just me. Glad I could help.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bone Dancer said:


> Here is what Roxy told me about using Photobucket now.
> 
> What you need to do is copy the "Direct link" instead of the "IMG code". When you want to put a picture in a post, select Edit, then Go Advanced. When that window opens, you'll see a message toolbar that looks like a Word toolbar. Click on the little icon that looks like a yellow square with a mountain in it (this is the "insert image" button). It will ask you for the http address of the picture. Just highlight that and paste the Direct link address you just copied from Photobucket. When you save the post, the image will appear correctly.


Yep. That's what I told her to do when she couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Zurgh

Hot Dog! (for lack of something better to say):googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haunti is da bomb I would not have been able to figure out the fix without her.

Six more bags of mulch down, about 12 more to go.


----------



## dead hawk

Bone Dancer said:


> Just checking photobucket...
> Thats the workshop .
> 
> thanks Hairazor


 :O wow I love the workshop it is amazing


----------



## dead hawk

Copchick said:


> ^ Cool workspace you've got there, BD. Is that a demon dog to the lower left? I wish I had the space that alot of you have to work and create.
> 
> Yesterday I got the deer ribcage. One of my hunter officers went up and got it for me. (I've got such great guys  ) Although I triple bagged it, it still stunk on the way home in the car and had to put all the windows down. I uncovered it today and there's still a bit of decomp going on at the bottom part of the spine. I'm leaving it sit out in the yard and hopefully the crows that are always around, will dine a little. Later today I'll blast it with the hose and see how much yuckiness I can get rid of. It's too large to put into a 5 gallon bucket with water and bleach, so I have to figure something else out to clean it out as much as I can. Any suggestions? I'll post pics when I can figure out transferring the pics from my new camera to the computer. (Yuck, I can still taste the smell, and it's going to last a while.)


Can't wait to see the creation you make from it, I got some rib bones I am going to make some weird things with it, haven't figured out yet but I might use them to make a bone tombstone. To clean it get gloves on and get steel wool, any scrubber pad and clean it by hand.


----------



## Copchick

The crows never showed up for a free meal. I put the stinky ribcage in a small trashcan I had in my shed for extra bird seed. I dumped a bunch of bleach in the bucket. I'll change the water each day until it doesn't stink anymore. I figure I'll probably have to scrape off the remaining flesh that doesn't fall off. Nearly 12 hours later and I still have a residual taste of dead tissue. Oh well, what I'm picturing in my head, what I'm going to do with this ribcage should be pretty awesome. (At least it's that way in my head.  )


----------



## RoxyBlue

You need to rent some scarab beetles, CC. They'll clean those bones for you:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey Tina,
I always use regular peroxide to bleach my chicken bones...even if there is a little meat or gristle left..the peroxide eats it away and it doesn't make the bone stink like bleach or get brittle...sorry...I got here a little late... Hope the bleach works okay....I just remember in Anatomy class bleaching cat bones to reconstruct the skeletons...boiling the bones in clorox...the smell....ugh....it still haunts me...


----------



## dead hawk

My "lost patient" mask is done, I'm proud of it. I got the idea from the silent hill nurse and you can tell but I gave it a twist with a nice neat paint job and some fake blood stains Its my first mask, and its only because I never dressed up before  but I find dressing up to be one of the best things about Halloween, so heres a pic of it


----------



## Hairazor

Gives me chills dead hawk!


----------



## dead hawk

Hairazor said:


> Gives me chills dead hawk!


Thanks hairazor


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mmmmm left over cold pizza for breakfast. 
Frank likes pizza too, well the cheese and the sauce, warm not cold, fussy cat.


----------



## Otaku

dead hawk said:


> My "lost patient" mask is done, I'm proud of it. I got the idea from the silent hill nurse and you can tell but I gave it a twist with a nice neat paint job and some fake blood stains Its my first mask, and its only because I never dressed up before  but I find dressing up to be one of the best things about Halloween, so heres a pic of it


Looks great...anything to do with "Silent Hill" has my approval! Those nurses are so damned creepy...


----------



## Zurgh

I am so angry, hurt, confused, and sad at my siblings & stepmother right now, I want to scream and sever all ties with them. Need to cool off for a bit, then decide with ice cold (and possibly very cruel) logic, what to do next...


----------



## Draik41895

I think I'll show off some more of my work tomorrow


----------



## Goblin




----------



## dead hawk

Cleaned up the garage a bit, but I need to go get a plastic table to paint and build on. Maybe I will be organized for a week :O


----------



## Bone Dancer

A sheet of plyood (or OSB) and some of those plastic milk crates .

And dont forget to wire the crates together too. Makes a bigggg mess if you dont


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Zurgh said:


> I am so angry, hurt, confused, and sad at my siblings & stepmother right now, I want to scream and sever all ties with them. Need to cool off for a bit, then decide with ice cold (and possibly very cruel) logic, what to do next...


Sorry to hear that your family is stressing you out, Z. Just remember that they just lost your dad too. People deal with grief in different ways. I tend to remember lost loved ones with fondness, while my disowned step-brother tries to grab anything he can pawn for dope money.


----------



## Headless

WOW T I can't wait to see what you have in store for that carcass! I can imagine the smell though - darn those birds!!!



dead hawk said:


> My "lost patient" mask is done, I'm proud of it......


As you should be - great job DH!



Zurgh said:


> I am so angry, hurt, confused, and sad at my siblings & stepmother right now, I want to scream and sever all ties with them. Need to cool off for a bit, then decide with ice cold (and possibly very cruel) logic, what to do next...


I feel for you too Zurgh - as Bio said it's a difficult time for everyone and I guess most families go through some difficult times and I'm sure I've wanted to scream and sever ties with mine on more than one occasion. Keep breathing and take a step back for a moment.

Turning cold here so I lit the fire tonight. Looking at the forecast it might stay lit for a little while to come! Winter is coming.


----------



## Zurgh

Thanks, you fellow haunters, you. Strangely or not, the people here restore my faith in humanity. Haunters are absolutely awesome!


----------



## DocK

I'm a bit worried... my wife has to have her gallbladder removed next week...
It's the first time she needs surgery and full anaesthesia... Hope it won't take too long...
I wish I could go in with her, just to make sure she's allright.
I'm already glad that my mother-in-law is happily willing to take care of our baby-boy.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Dock, my wife had gall bladder surgery about 8 1/2 months ago. The surgery will take about 3 1/2 hours, and then she'll have to spend the night in the hospital for observation. After she comes home, it'll take about a week or so before she's able to lift anything heavier than a glass of water. Tell her to make sure she takes it easy, because it helps speed the healing process.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh, hang in there. Your family has been through a rough time and it may take a while for things to shake out.

DocK, my dad had his gallbladder removed when he was in his seventies. It was done laparoscopically and the hospital videotaped it (from the inside) and gave him a copy as a souvenir. He and I sat and watched it one Thanksgiving - pretty cool seeing tools popping in and out of the video moving things around.

I've been under the knife a few times and I can attest to the fact you tend to spend more time in pre-op and post op than you usually do in the operating room. If procedures in Belgian hospitals are similar to those here in the States, you should be able to stay with your wife right up until they're ready to wheel her into surgery and then get back with her once she's awake in post-op.


----------



## DocK

It's also going to be done laparoscopically. 
She already had a gall stone removed on Januari 2nd (while in her last week of pregnancy), and I could stay with here all the time, except in the OR. She didn't get any anaesthetics back then (because of the pregnancy). So I'm a bit scared about that part...

The only problem is that I have to go back to work the next week (surgery will be done on Thursday, I'm home with her on Fr, Sat & Sun), so I won't be around to help with our baby on Mon and Tue. Fortunately, we have a holiday on Wednesday (May 1st), I have to work Thursday and I'm home on Friday's. So I hope she won't hurt herself trying to do too much...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

SO no one is answering the phone at my doctor's office. I'm trying to confirm my appointment for Thursday, so I can hopefully set up a surgery date. He was supposed to be back from Florida this week, so I'm hoping I can get things rolling. Maybe I will be able to get a little bit of sculpting done before Halloween.

My work week seems to be dragging along. All night last night, I thought it was Monday night, and that I would only have tonight left to work before my off days. But alas, I have two nights left.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Holy cow, its 56 degrees out. I feel heat stroke coming on, where are my salt tablets.
I can go work in the shop with out building a fire to warm the place up first.


----------



## scareme

Goblin said:


> What? You were gone?


You know I was gone. Remember saying, "I've had this pain in my neck, and for three weeks it was gone. Now it's back and I don't know why." Yeah, that's me, a pain in the neck. I'm not sure where the pain in your b#tt is from. That's not me.



Bone Dancer said:


> Just checking photobucket...
> Thats the workshop .


I'm so jealous. I'd be happy with half the space you have.



Copchick said:


> ^ Cool workspace you've got there, BD. Is that a demon dog to the lower left? I wish I had the space that alot of you have to work and create.


It's either a demon dog, or he has one hell of a rat problem.



Bone Dancer said:


> Mmmmm left over cold pizza for breakfast.
> Frank likes pizza too, well the cheese and the sauce, warm not cold, fussy cat.


Cold leftover pizza, my favorite breakfast.


----------



## scareme

Just checking on posting pictures.


----------



## scareme

Hawk, love your "lost patient" mask. What did your Mom say when she saw it? You have some great ideas, I'm impressed.

Zurgh, Sorry for the pain you're feeling. The death of a loved one can bring people together, and drive them apart, at the same time. If you need to vent and use bad words, I'm just a PM away.


----------



## Hairazor

Zurgh, sorry to hear of Family issues. Sometimes family can cause such negative emotions.

DocK, I bet just knowing you want to be there for every part of your wife's ordeal gives her positive assurance.

Bio, have you ever tried Biofreeze on your aching body parts? I know a nurse who said she would bathe in it if she could. It sure helps my achy parts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

When you're waiting for paint to dry, it sure seems to take a long time.


----------



## dead hawk

scareme said:


> Hawk, love your "lost patient" mask. What did your Mom say when she saw it? You have some great ideas, I'm impressed.
> 
> Zurgh, Sorry for the pain you're feeling. The death of a loved one can bring people together, and drive them apart, at the same time. If you need to vent and use bad words, I'm just a PM away.


 She ignored it, like she normally does, My friend is interested in it so she might buy it *shrug*

Hey DocK sorry to hear about that gullbladder, wish her luck for me


----------



## Death's Door

Hawk - That is an awesome mask! Great job!!!

Zurgh - Sorry to hear about your family woes. Some of my family gives me grief, that is why I don't bother with them. But then again, it can be unavoidable.

Copchick - bleach is the way to go with the ribs. My hubby does that for the deer he gets.

My computer at home is down. I will have to get the bro to look at it.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> *...I still have a residual taste of dead tissue*...


Try some BBQ sauce to add some zest and lessen the dead tissue after taste.


----------



## Copchick

My thoughts and prayers are with you Boston. Sad day.


----------



## Lord Homicide

HOLY CRAP.... I WANT THIS HOUSE! My wife thinks I'm crazy now but I know I can definitely get some support with you folks! Unfortunately it's too far from DFW for me to live and commute . Makes me sad that this house will never be owned by someone who would appreciate it like I do.

For sale, NE of Dallas. 4 bed, 3.5 bath, 6,006 sq ft. It's a fixer upper but holy crap... it's beautiful.


----------



## Hairazor

Holy Buckets! Nice house LordH!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Copchick said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with you Boston. Sad day.


Amen to that


----------



## [email protected]

Zurgh said:


> I am so angry, hurt, confused, and sad at my siblings & stepmother right now, I want to scream and sever all ties with them. Need to cool off for a bit, then decide with ice cold (and possibly very cruel) logic, what to do next...


Hope everything is okay Zurgh.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with you Boston. Sad day.


:frownkin: Me too T, Has anyone heard from Lunatic?? I hope he and his family are okay.....I sent him a message, but I am sure he is busy....terrible, terrible day...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I go to sleep, there have been no explosions. I wake up to hear that the Boston Marathon was the scene of a tragedy. My thoughts and prayers go out to the families.

I will now re-iterate: We need more crazy people control.


----------



## dead hawk

So I was painting my skateboard, first time I did something like that ( I am learning to skate with it) and the paint did a crackle effect, its amazing!! never expected it


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

DH, the paint did that because of the varnish on the board. Looks cool, though.


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> HOLY CRAP.... I WANT THIS HOUSE! My wife thinks I'm crazy now but I know I can definitely get some support with you folks! Unfortunately it's too far from DFW for me to live and commute . Makes me sad that this house will never be owned by someone who would appreciate it like I do.
> 
> For sale, NE of Dallas. 4 bed, 3.5 bath, 6,006 sq ft. It's a fixer upper but holy crap... it's beautiful.


It is a beautiful house! I can picture the haunt layout perfectly. So much potential. I love the porch, steps and the lions on each side of the steps too. Out of curiosity, how much?


----------



## dead hawk

BioHazardCustoms said:


> DH, the paint did that because of the varnish on the board. Looks cool, though.


 OH yea that would explain it, I forgot they varnish the boards XD


----------



## Zurgh

Copchick said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with you Boston. Sad day.


My condolences to anyone even remotely involved with this terrible event. Please take care, everyone.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Lord Homicide said:


> HOLY CRAP.... I WANT THIS HOUSE! My wife thinks I'm crazy now but I know I can definitely get some support with you folks! Unfortunately it's too far from DFW for me to live and commute . Makes me sad that this house will never be owned by someone who would appreciate it like I do.
> 
> For sale, NE of Dallas. 4 bed, 3.5 bath, 6,006 sq ft. It's a fixer upper but holy crap... it's beautiful.


Lots of places for FCGs and climbing skellys, zombie horde shuffling through the graveyard in the front yard. Yep I could picture it.. Wish I could convince Pam to move.


----------



## Zurgh

I have returned home, with my old avatar... here is a bigger pic to see my true beauty.









Don't hate me cause' I'm SO beautiful... Hate me cause' ya' wanna! Zestfy wit cho' bad zelf!!!:googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LOL, glad to see you're getting your zest back, Zurgh.

I'm currently bidding on a 25 disk DVD duplicator on ebay. For the record, it will not be used for copyright infringement. A friend of mine does a lot of independent films, and I figure I might be able to help him distribute at a lower cost than he incurs now.

**EDIT**
Here's a link to the type I am bidding on. I'm not spending anywhere near this much.
http://www.cdrdvdrmedia.com/meritli...alone-auto-duplicator-20x-dvd-duplicator.html


----------



## scareme

Da Weiner, If you are at your brother's, give Oscar a big ole kiss on the nose from me. 

Hawk, the skate board looks good, I like the crackle.

Lord H, Pleeeseee tell me NE of Dallas means OK City. But I'm guessing it's probably Denton. I've seen some neat old homes in Denton. 

Zurgh, I don't hate you because you're beautiful. I hate you because you control 51% of the world and I only control 49%. But do you hear that scratching noise? That's me, scratching away at that 1%. 

My heart goes out to the people of Boston. Having lived in a city that went through a bombing, the healing takes awhile. But it helps knowing how many people out there really care. Send prayers their way.


----------



## dead hawk

BioHazardCustoms said:


> LOL, glad to see you're getting your zest back, Zurgh.
> 
> I'm currently bidding on a 25 disk DVD duplicator on ebay. For the record, it will not be used for copyright infringement. A friend of mine does a lot of independent films, and I figure I might be able to help him distribute at a lower cost than he incurs now.
> 
> **EDIT**
> Here's a link to the type I am bidding on. I'm not spending anywhere near this much.
> http://www.cdrdvdrmedia.com/meritli...alone-auto-duplicator-20x-dvd-duplicator.html


 Cool I wanted to start an independent film company but my friends bailed on me, so I have it on set back


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry Frank, 4:30 am is just to early for breakfast. Try back in a couple hours.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I had one of those arguments that leaves you livid last night. One of my co-workers and I were discussing the tragedy in Boston, and he stated to me "This is why we need stricter gun control laws" For a moment I thought he was making a bad joke. When I realized he was serious, here is the discussion that we had:

Me: How do you figure? No one was shot, and as far as we know, there was no gun involved.
Him: Well if he knows how to build bombs, you can bet that he owns guns.
Me: Really? I own guns and don't know how to build bombs. 
Him: All gun owners are mildly psychopathic anyway. Look how many people are killed by guns everyday.
Me: That's funny. Look at Switzerland. 1 in 2 homeowners own firearms. Everyone is trained in how to handle them and given a background check. Lowest gun crime rate in the WORLD.
Him: There's a fluke to every statistic. If someone wants to own a gun, it must mean that they want to kill people.
Me: I am going to just agree to disagree with you. If we keep this conversation going, we're both going to get some suspension days. You're obviously too stupid to realize that acts like this are a conscious act by people who have no respect for life.


----------



## autumnghost

Bio - bonus points for SELF control

Had 10" cut off my hair last night. If I had another 1 1/2" I could have donated to locks of love. If the girl doing the cutting had told me that BEFORE she started snipping I would have waited. 

Dang it! Timing is everything.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Wow what a week I have had. I got the promotion at work but my trouble child does not know when to quit. We were finally able to get him into Boys Town for 7 day residental so he could get into their day time school program just for him to get booted out yesterday. I am having fun with my promotion but the lack of sleep could kill me. Good thing I am a nite owl by nature I just need to find time during the day to sleep which is hard with Kyle home causing havoc.


----------



## Hairazor

Bio, does said co-worker own a gun and if so what does that say about him?


----------



## Hairazor

Blackrose, congrats on job; really hope for a turnaround for son!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> It is a beautiful house! I can picture the haunt layout perfectly. So much potential. I love the porch, steps and the lions on each side of the steps too. Out of curiosity, how much?


$175,000. After digging in a little deeper, I think the house was sold. The haunt layout would be fake drippy candles and some cobwebs only. The decoration is the house itself! Subtle ambient creep, not a slaughter house.



CrazedHaunter said:


> Lots of places for FCGs and climbing skellys, zombie horde shuffling through the graveyard in the front yard. Yep I could picture it.. Wish I could convince Pam to move.


Yes but I think you'd have to create the best props in the world to meld with the house perfectly. The house alone could turn great props into dollar store-looking props .



scareme said:


> Lord H, Pleeeseee tell me NE of Dallas means OK City. But I'm guessing it's probably Denton. I've seen some neat old homes in Denton.


Not in OK, about an hour and a half NE of Dallas. 



BioHazardCustoms said:


> ..You're obviously too stupid to realize that acts like this are a conscious act by people who have no respect for life.


The last sentence is hard to argue no matter what side you're on. Besides, what do firearms have to do with explosives? Two different ballgames.


----------



## Pumpkin5

autumnghost said:


> Bio - bonus points for SELF control
> 
> Had 10" cut off my hair last night. If I had another 1 1/2" I could have donated to locks of love. If the girl doing the cutting had told me that BEFORE she started snipping I would have waited.
> 
> Dang it! Timing is everything.


:jol:That is so kind of you AutumnG...I love that charity...


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> For sale, NE of Dallas. 4 bed, 3.5 bath, 6,006 sq ft. It's a fixer upper but holy crap... it's beautiful.


:jol:I love this house too LordH! Even if you fixed it up, the bones of the house are perfect for a beautiful haunted house...maybe you can find something similar...Hey..my sister in law lives in Dallas....I don't know how she drives there! I like small towns...fewer drivers....if you know what I mean.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I love this house too LordH! Even if you fixed it up, the bones of the house are perfect for a beautiful haunted house...maybe you can find something similar...Hey..my sister in law lives in Dallas....I don't know how she drives there! I like small towns...fewer drivers....if you know what I mean.


I get it about drivers...

I can see the house revitalized complete with fencing all around it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing like getting a proposal finalized and emailed out to a client 30 minutes before it's due to get your adrenaline pumping:googly: If it gets us some work, it was worth it.

I think I'll watch talking animal YouTube videos for the rest of the day to unwind now.....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

that was cute!


----------



## dead hawk

Its a good day today, except finding my friends ADHD pills on the ground, I collected them up and I am going to give them to him tomorrow I can't believe he would just scatter them everywhere


----------



## scareme

AutumsGhost, that was nice of you to think about giving to Locks for Love. My niece has done that several times.
Hawk, maybe part of your friends ADHD is not keeping track of things. My son had some things he couldn't keep track of for two minutes, then other things he would be OCD with.
Last night I was sitting in the recliner around two in the morning, and it started shaking. My first thought was, What in the hell is the Winnie up to now? lol Sure blame the cat for an earthquake. Rick said the dogs started barking up stairs. The really weird thing is the canary, who usally sleeps through the night, woke up two times before the earthquake, and raised a racket. I remember thinking that he was having bad dreams, and then wondering if birds dream. I guess we had another one about 5:00, but I was sleeping for that one. They must be doing more fracking around here.


----------



## Zurgh

Mother fracking, frackers... why don't they go frack around somewhere fracking else?:googly:


----------



## dead hawk

I found they were blood pressure pills, the person who lost em is going to need to get some blood pressure pills after loosing them.


----------



## Copchick

Roxy, I LOVED that video of the dog wanting a kitten! I love the dog Clark video that he does and I'm so glad he did another one.

BioHC - Like you told him, "agree to disagree". It isn't worth getting written up.

Scareme & Zurgh - Here in SW PA, we've got a big fracking debate. Some company from Texas was seeking permission from the property owners around our camp to "test" the ground, mine included. Everyone got on board and told them "NO!" and if they trespassed, something very bad would happen to them. It's nice when neighbors back each other up.

Oh and here's an update with the eagles nest nearby. It turns out we have three nests in our area! One on each river! Whoo hoo! I had noticed on Saturday as I was driving by on one of the roads next to the nest that there are signs posted "Restricted Area" near the railroad tracks to prohibit people from getting so close to the nest area. I checked out the etiquette for eagles nests from the PA Game Commission and will abide to their rules, of course. Check out the update: http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2013/04/16/bald-eagle-chick-is-areas-first-in-over-200-years/

We have a hellacious storm blowing through right now, so much rain, I can't see my car on the street. Better go light some candles in case the electricity goes out. I hope the eagles will be okay in their nests.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Won my auction for the DVD duplicator. $60 is not a bad deal for a $600 piece of equipment.


----------



## Spooky1

We picked up a Digital Galaxy 747 projector this week. Now we need to decide on what we want to get as a Halloween projection.


----------



## scareme

Way to score Bio!
Last week we had an ice storm with strong winds. It knocked down the street light pole in front of our house. We called four times in six hours to have someone get the live wire off the sidewalk. At one point the man told me getting power to people without was more important than a live wire. Oh really? How many people get shocked from lack of power vs a live wire. Finally someone came out and and cut the power, rolled the part of the wire that was on the side walk, and tied it to one of our trees. Today a man came and and said it will be a couple of weeks before they'll get the pole put back up. Would it be OK if they left the live wire tied to our tree? Live wire? I told him we were told the power had been turned off, and no I don't want a live wire on my tree for a couple of weeks. What if a neighbor kid touched it. He said it was only a 110 so it shouldn't kill them. ???? Are you crazy? NO LIVE WIRE. So he disconnected it from the pole and left it back on the side walk with the downed pole. Any one want to take any bets on how long the pole will sit out on our sidewalk? It shouldn't be that hard to work with utility people.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

Scareme - sounds like a call to the media should get their butts moving a little quicker. Especially the response you got regarding the wire.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I've come to a harsh realization. Some people are like water balloons. Their only real purpose in life is to be thrown hard enough to rupture.


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> You know I was gone. Remember saying, "I've had this pain in my neck, and for three weeks it was gone. Now it's back and I don't know why." Yeah, that's me, a pain in the neck. I'm not sure where the pain in your b#tt is from. That's not me.......


LOL - you aren't a pain at all!!!!!



Copchick said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with you Boston. Sad day.


The news broke early here too - very sad and tragic day....



Lord Homicide said:


> HOLY CRAP.... I WANT THIS HOUSE! My wife thinks I'm crazy now but I know I can definitely get some support with you folks! Unfortunately it's too far from DFW for me to live and commute . Makes me sad that this house will never be owned by someone who would appreciate it like I do.


LH That house is awesome!!!!! And a bargain as well!



BioHazardCustoms said:


> I go to sleep, there have been no explosions. I wake up to hear that the Boston Marathon was the scene of a tragedy. My thoughts and prayers go out to the families.
> 
> I will now re-iterate: We need more crazy people control.


Ain't that the truth.... and they are breeding!!!!!!



BioHazardCustoms said:


> I had one of those arguments that leaves you livid last night. One of my co-workers and I were discussing the tragedy in Boston, and he stated to me "This is why we need stricter gun control laws" For a moment I thought he was making a bad joke. When I realized he was serious, here is the discussion that we had:........


Oh dear - what can you say to a "discussion" like that.... I agree Bio - awesome self control.



Blackrose1978 said:


> Wow what a week I have had. I got the promotion at work but my trouble child does not know when to quit. We were finally able to get him into Boys Town for 7 day residental so he could get into their day time school program just for him to get booted out yesterday. I am having fun with my promotion but the lack of sleep could kill me. Good thing I am a nite owl by nature I just need to find time during the day to sleep which is hard with Kyle home causing havoc.


Congrats on the promotion Blackrose - I hope everything else settles down so you can enjoy it!



RoxyBlue said:


> Dog Wants a Kitty - YouTube


BAHAHAHAHAHA - that is hilarious!



BioHazardCustoms said:


> I've come to a harsh realization. Some people are like water balloons. Their only real purpose in life is to be thrown hard enough to rupture.


That would probably even be far to useful for some Bio!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Our two dogs are having a great day. They're running around like toddlers jacked up on Red Bull, chasing butterflies and bees. I'm watching them with great amusement, while trying not to sneeze my brains out. 

I'm glad it has finally gotten warm here. Only down side is now yard work will cut into my prop building time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I may be trying my hand at a little monster mudding this week. Figured I'd start with a small project and see how it goes. Based on what other folks have said who use it, I might be in for a lifelong love affair with something in addition to Spooky1:jol:


----------



## dead hawk

I was making a tombstone for Halloween, when I realized the grave to my mom's dead dog in the backyard had no tombstone, so I took my finished one and put it up there. Hope she likes it, RIP Sir Lancelot I


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't these the cutest things?

vampire bat babies by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Blackrose1978

I want the cute little bats!!! They are so adorable, but evil BF says no bats!! 

Roxyblue: i tried monster mud last year. It was nice and messy and did not want to co-operate with me lol.


----------



## Blackrose1978

LordH: when I flipped to page with the pic of house I about cryed. It is a breathtaking house. Too bad I can't just pick up and move down there to buy it. lol


----------



## Draik41895

those are Adorable Roxy

Guys. I stepped on a piece of candy corn yesterday. Candy corn. We have 6 months. Let's Go!


----------



## scareme

But Blackrose, you can. And don't tell anyone where you're going. Not anyone. What are you going to do for money? A bed and breakfast of course. It's only couple hours from my house, so I'll come down and help you. But remember, don't tell anyone, or they'll follow you.
Draik, it must have been pretty hard if it was 6 months old, I hope you didn't hurt yourself.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> Aren't these the cutest things?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]vampire bat babies by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/[/IMG]


Ohhh They're so cute! I want to hug them, and kiss them, and pinch they're little cheeks. How come when they are flying around the house, my renters don't think they are so cute? No, then we have to pay $800 to get rid of them, humanely.


----------



## scareme

It's 74 degrees right now. 45 minutes west of here it's 42 degress. Can we say tornadoes in Oklahoma tonight? Another sign of spring.


----------



## Spooky1

scareme said:


> It's 74 degrees right now. 45 minutes west of here it's 42 degress. Can we say tornadoes in Oklahoma tonight? Another sign of spring.


Stay safe, scareme.


----------



## dead hawk

run dorthy run, and take toto with you to the storm shelter. I had to get my blood work done, and my mom is still threatening me if I don't clean my room I wont get the surgery to remove my tonsils


----------



## scareme

dead hawk said:


> run dorthy run, and take toto with you to the storm shelter. I had to get my blood work done, and my mom is still threatening me if I don't clean my room I wont get the surgery to remove my tonsils


ROTFLMAO I have threatened my kids with a lot of things, but never with withholding surgery. Maybe I should have tried that one.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Draik41895

Someone buy me a baby bat for my birthday


----------



## Bone Dancer

Storms creeping in from the Southwest. Looking like an all day soak. Good day to get a fire started in the wood stove in the shop and get some prop work done.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I've run wi-fi to the shop. Honestly, I'm beginning to think about taking over my wife's dedicated hard wired internet connection, and letting her have the wi-fi, since she sits 5 ft from the router, and the shop is 80ft away.


----------



## Headless

dead hawk said:


> run dorthy run, and take toto with you to the storm shelter. I had to get my blood work done, and my mom is still threatening me if I don't clean my room I wont get the surgery to remove my tonsils


Stay safe Scareme.

Draik - that's quite a threat!



Draik41895 said:


> Someone buy me a baby bat for my birthday


Wouldn't a baby bat make it harder to hit the ball????? Oh wait - you mean a baby bat!!!! LOL

Wanting to apply for another job but isn't it always the way that the only thing faster than the speed of light is the speed of doubt............. Wishing I had way more confidence in my own abilities.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

You have exactly what they're looking for, Headless!

After some creative tinkering, I now am able to stream video from the prop shop for well under $100, and it is still a wireless connection.


----------



## autumnghost

I wish my truck had fins instead of tires. More rain... more severe storms...potential for tornadoes. And I'm on the top floor (OK it's only 2 floors) on an outside corner but for the first time I'm glad my little corner doesn't have windows. UGH! I should have stayed in bed.


----------



## Hauntiholik

April 18th is....
* International Juggler's Day
* National Columnists Day
* National Pet Owner's Day
* National High Five Day 
* National Animal Crackers Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, I will need to high five myself for being a pet owner while writing a column about juggling animal crackers

We're getting rain here, which is a good thing since it means all that bird poop the blackbirds so generously leave on my car will get washed away. Maybe I need to start putting our tombstones under the gum tree.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

RoxyBlue said:


> We're getting rain here, which is a good thing since it means all that bird poop the blackbirds so generously leave on my car will get washed away. Maybe I need to start putting our tombstones under the gum tree.


LMAO, I can teach you an easier way to do it, Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^LOL back atcha! Every time I walk out to my car and see bird poop on it, I think of you and your tombstones:jol::googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Glad to know that bird poo reminds people of me, lol!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Sorry guys, I know I do this alot, but I need to vent again. 

My mom hasn't been the same since her boyfriend died of colon cancer, her depression and lonliness aside, those old biddies have been harassing her and now they've gone and pushed her over the edge. Calling the cops on her for not giving back a DVD they had of said boyfriend on his last birthday that was going to be used for his memorial.

Now, I'm having to possibly give up my prop building this year so I can move into an aparment with her within the next month to get her away from the bullies and stupid old people. It's bad enough that I have to live with her again that will be taxing on my own nerves.

Take all that and then bring in the fact that the boyfriend now haunts my dreams and that includes the violent one that involved me beating up some idiot in the middle of build a bear and then having the police called on me. *sigh* i'm so close to the edge myself and I feel so freaking unpredictable right now!:finger:

I feel like I need to scream now!

Vent over.


----------



## Death's Door

Sorry to hear about the crap that you are going through DA.



scareme said:


> Da Weiner, If you are at your brother's, give Oscar a big ole kiss on the nose from me.


I will be rendezvousing with Oscar this evening for our Thursday night work fling. I called my brother last night to let him know what I was making for dinner to bring to his house and while we were on the phone, yours truly appears and starts meowing up at my brother. My brother told Oscar that yes, I will be showing up on Thursday evening. This is nuts.


----------



## Lord Homicide

You know you're a haunter when...

... house hunting is dictated by your vision of the house redecorated for Halloween.

_Don't tell my wife._ Thanks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear life is throwing you a curve, DA, but at least screaming is therapeutic as long as you don't mess up your vocal cords. And living in an apartment does not preclude making props. You can always do mini props and displays.


----------



## Hairazor

Good one LordH!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> You know you're a haunter when...
> 
> ... house hunting is dictated by your vision of the house redecorated for Halloween.
> 
> _Don't tell my wife._ Thanks.


:jol:Ha ha...Well...she married you...I think the jig is up!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Imagine how awkward a court trial would be if clothes were never invented.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If clothes were never invented, there would be no awkwardness because being unclothed would be the norm, now, wouldn't it?:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Lord Homicide said:


> You know you're a haunter when...
> 
> ... house hunting is dictated by your vision of the house redecorated for Halloween.
> 
> _Don't tell my wife._ Thanks.


I think that's a given. . At least for the folks here.


----------



## Headless

BioHazardCustoms said:


> You have exactly what they're looking for, Headless!.......


Thanks Bio. I actually bit the bullet and sent the application in today. My boss is also applying for the job - I know I wouldn't get the job over her - but I thought heck - I can't get it if I don't apply either. Besides - I might make her look better - she'll get the job - and then HER job will be up for grabs!  Method in the madness there somewhere I hope.



Dark Angel 27 said:


> Sorry guys, I know I do this alot, but I need to vent again. ..........


DA I am so sorry to read your situation and can imagine how difficult it is to see your mom go through all this. Just take each day as it comes, do what you can do but don't beat yourself up over what's to come. Looking at all of that in one chunk would send most of our stress levels into spiral! Whenever I am faced with a tough situation I try to break it down into manageable pieces that I can deal with one by one. If you try to tackle everything at once it may well feel overwhelming.

And as Roxy said - there is nothing stopping you doing a few small projects or even making some smaller components of larger props that you can assemble later!

Hope it all works out for you and your mom.

Friday afternoon here - and I am VERY ready for a weekend. A sleep-in is on the agenda for tomorrow for sure. I am so tired right now I'm struggling.

So proud of my partner though - Shane has been doing lots of photography just for himself, and suddenly now is starting to get calls for work. He has worked so hard and has taken some amazing photos so it's wonderful to see him being recognised for his work. Monday he took photos of the presenters at the local Community Radio Station for them to use for publicity. Wednesday one of his photos appeared in the local paper, Sunday he has a job with the local Fire Brigade to take publicity photos for a Burn Off they are doing in our area. He also got a call to take some publicity photos for the local acting group, a local film company AND a local dance teacher. Just goes to show that if you follow your dream you can redefine yourself at any age - he's 56.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> If clothes were never invented, there would be no awkwardness because being unclothed would be the norm, now, wouldn't it?:jol:


I was waiting for that answer


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My dogs are going nuts tonight. Methinks someone might be roaming around outside. Wonder if the police will show up if we call them?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

^ NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO put that cup down NOW!!!!! LOL


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, after 3 hours, my shop is now organized enough that I can do Haunter's Hangout from there. Now the boss lady can watch her shows and I can talk with other haunters.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Just saw on the news that one of the suspects in Boston is dead, and the other is still at large. Doesn't make things any easier for the people affected by this tragedy, but at least they've gotten a small amount of justice.


----------



## Headless

And the big question will still remain for them all Bio - WHY....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Because crazy people want to be famous. Look at the kid from Sandy Hook (I still refuse to say his name). I heard a rumor that some reported is writing a book about him. Nobody ever attempts to get the rights to write a book about some person who spends 99% of each year building a display for kids on Halloween. When held up beside people like these, *WE* are the ones who look normal, lol.


----------



## Headless

What's sad is that people want to know about the crazies enough to buy a book! I could think of much more productive ways of being famous but I'm convinced the world is just getting more and more destructive. It scares me where we will all be in 10 years time.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Headless said:


> It scares me where we will all be in 10 years time.


No kidding.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmm, in 10 years time, I will seriously be thinking of retiring

April 19 is National Garlic Day. Use it to ward off some evil spirits and lower your cholesterol, which becomes evil when it sticks to arterial linings.


----------



## autumnghost

Happy Friday - finally.


----------



## Copchick

Yayyyy, it's Fridaaaaayyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Evidently, Gilroy CA is the garlic capitol of the world... here's a treat for you garlic lovers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Might have to pass on garlic ice cream, even though I love garlic:googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Might have to pass on garlic ice cream, even though I love garlic:googly:


Good God, where is your sense of adventure?

_** last post in this thread!**_


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

For the first time in my life, the sound of heavy rain has woken me up. That's strange...


----------



## Bone Dancer

20 mph winds and snow, o joy


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Hmm, in 10 years time, I will seriously be thinking of retiring
> 
> April 19 is National Garlic Day. Use it to ward off some evil spirits and lower your cholesterol, which becomes evil when it sticks to arterial linings.


In 10 years time I would HOPE I'll be off on a trip around Australia with Shane in a caravan (trailer).

I'll have to pass on the garlic though - I'm allergic.



Lord Homicide said:


> Evidently, Gilroy CA is the garlic capitol of the world... here's a treat for you garlic lovers.


Oh good grief!



Lord Homicide said:


> Good God, where is your sense of adventure?


Is that what it is???? LOL


----------



## Headless

Oh I meant to share this yesterday and forgot! One of our newspapers has a little section on the front page called "Odd Spot" where they have a paragraph of some weird news. This one caught my eye!

_*"A US perfumer has launched two new fragrances for zombies. Zombie for Him is a mixture of dried leaves, mushrooms, mildew, moss and earth and Zombie for Her is similar with a touch of dregs from the bottom of the wine barrel for a feminine touch."*_

There is also a link to the page here http://www.fragrantica.com/news/Demeter-Fragrance-Library-Zombie-for-Her-and-Zombie-for-Him-4275.html

I'm sorry - dregs from the bottom of a wine barrel is feminine?????


----------



## Copchick

Captured! Excellent job Boston!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Headless said:


> I'm sorry - dregs from the bottom of a wine barrel is feminine?????


:jol:Well......it is for me Maree....

And Copchick...I concur...nice job North Shore!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I concur CC! Glad that they caught the little punk. Wonder how long he'll last before he breaks and tells them EVERYTHING that they want to know?

Also, GARLIC ice cream? WTH?

I suspect that the perfume designer's mother was an alcoholic. Which would be why he thinks that the dregs of a wine barrel smells feminine. Just a thought.


----------



## N. Fantom

Ugh, i have to wake up at 5:30 a.m. tomorrow to work at a zombie mud run. It should be illegal to wake up that early on the weekend


----------



## Hairazor

But N. Fantom it's for Zombies!!!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

N. Fantom said:


> Ugh, i have to wake up at 5:30 a.m. tomorrow to work at a zombie mud run. It should be illegal to wake up that early on the weekend


Lol! that's sleeping in for me.


----------



## scareme

I Love the people lining the streets to cheer the cop cars driving by! Officers deserve that kind of respect everyday, but I'm sure they'll take it when they can get it. Way to go Law enforcement! Way to go Boston. You make the whole country look good. Thank You!


----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> Captured! Excellent job Boston!


Fantastic news.



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Well......it is for me Maree.... .....


LOL well I like a wine or two or three as much as the next woman - but smelling like the dregs has never been something I thought of as feminine! LOL



BioHazardCustoms said:


> .....I suspect that the perfume designer's mother was an alcoholic. Which would be why he thinks that the dregs of a wine barrel smells feminine. Just a thought.


That [sadly] makes a lot of sense.......


----------



## scareme

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Because crazy people want to be famous. Look at the kid from Sandy Hook (I still refuse to say his name). I heard a rumor that some reported is writing a book about him. Nobody ever attempts to get the rights to write a book about some person who spends 99% of each year building a display for kids on Halloween. When held up beside people like these, *WE* are the ones who look normal, lol.


I'm with you on refusing to say their names. They are not worth even a sentence in the history books. 
They might not write books about haunters, but they do make movies about them. Tonight might be a good night to watch The American Scream again.



Headless said:


> What's sad is that people want to know about the crazies enough to buy a book! I could think of much more productive ways of being famous but I'm convinced the world is just getting more and more destructive. It scares me where we will all be in 10 years time.


In ten years time we'll be OK. Because there are more good people than bad in this world, and always will be. You Copchick, are a perfect example of that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> Good God, where is your sense of adventure?


I think it went on a shopping trip with my sense of direction.


----------



## Hairazor

I just spent the last hour or so looking through past $20 challenges! The talent and creativity here blows me away!


----------



## dead hawk

Completed the day of silence, I'm tired, and hungry -_-


----------



## Goblin

Had heavy rain this evening. Hope it washed away all that pollen!


----------



## Headless

I want a doorknob like this one!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Goblin said:


> Had heavy rain this evening. Hope it washed away all that pollen!


Hey! We have actual motorcycles and slutty women here too! LOL, that is pretty funny, though.


----------



## dead hawk

I'll be gone for a long time, I'm going to war with my mother. She wants me to clean two rooms in which I will not and will be taking the only thing I have left, my computer...SO I will be gone and her phone will be gone, its the matter of the principle I am not a child and will not deal with being threatened


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's 4-20. Breathe at your own risk.


----------



## Copchick

^ Oh crap, you're right.


----------



## dead hawk

Yeah 4/20, Am I drivin ok?


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Child" is relative, dead hawk. My dad at almost 93 still thinks of me as a child and I think I'm old enough to be your grandmother

Now go clean your rooms


----------



## dead hawk

Nah, its not dirty. I have things in boxes and she wants me to rid of them because she despises Halloween...now you see why there is a fight


----------



## Headless

I hear you Roxy - my mother is 80 this year - I am 53 this year - Ever the child though..........

DH - I hope things work out OK. It's hard living with parents and they don't always understand why we have the hobbies we do. Try talking to her and see if you can't come up with some sort of compromise on the boxes.....


----------



## Spooky1

I guess I'm old and uncool. I had no idea what 420 was. We didn't use the term back in the 70's and 80's. :smoking:


----------



## dead hawk

are you joking, your awesome spook. Never to old to be cool


----------



## N. Fantom

What a crazy day. 9 people had to be taken in an ambulance and rushed to the emergency room, all of the zombies i was in charge of quit half way through the day, plus i had to clean up the changing rooms which where filled with empty water bottles, piles of shoes, and 20 something pairs of muddy jockstraps. Other than that i had an amazing time at the mudrun.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Had an awesome day teaching make n takes at Starfest. : )

http://starland.com/


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Got a bunch of catalogs in the mail today from EverydayisHalloween311. Frank is an awesome guy who agreed to send me some catalogs from Transworld this year, after I found out I wasn't going to be able to go this year.


----------



## dead hawk

So as a added attraction to my cemetery, I have a new monster on its way. It has been terrorizing the cemetery for months now and hopefully you can make it out alive...all I used for it was cans a old RC pool boat that shoots water, and play dough


----------



## Hairazor

Where's a pic dead hawk?


----------



## Hairazor

So, N. Fantom, worth getting up early for?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Pumpkin5

Evil Andrew said:


> Had an awesome day teaching make n takes at Starfest. : )
> 
> http://starland.com/


:jol:That sounds great Evil...what did you teach today? What props? What techniques? Inquiring minds want to know....ie..this inquiring mind....


----------



## dead hawk

Hairazor said:


> Where's a pic dead hawk?


 Needs painted still, I'll post a pic as soon as I get it al painted up


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I'm at the Halloween super store in San Bernardino today when my wife comes up to me and says he overheard a guy at the register tell the girl he is going to HauntCon,(somebody from Hauntforum maybe?) Anyway she tells me "Maybe you should go next year"! OH-BABY!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

CrazedHaunter said:


> Anyway she tells me "Maybe you should go next year"! OH-BABY!!!


:jol:That ROCKS Joe! Awesome for you....Yay! Next year is in the bag!


----------



## Headless

We'll be expecting a full report you know!


----------



## Headless

Had a neat day today - a girlfriend from work came out for the afternoon with her two girls and we chatted - she brought a bottle of bubbles with her - Bubbles in the afternoon on an empty stomach make life interesting though........... Can't believe our weekend is over already!!!! Not sure where those days went.


----------



## Copchick

Anyone know where Hauntcon 2014 will be?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My duplicator has been sitting at a UPS warehouse since noon on Friday (The day it shipped). It is approximately an hour away from me, and our local UPS office is 20 minutes away from it. It would be awesome if it could get here tomorrow, since that is the projected delivery date. Funny thing is that it came from Nashville, which is in the other direction from where we live. They could have dropped it off on the way to the warehouse. I wouldn't have minded getting woken up for that.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Copchick said:


> Anyone know where Hauntcon 2014 will be?


CC I'm praying for Memphis or NY, that way I get to kill two birds etc, and visit family at the same time.


----------



## [email protected]

I'll add my vote for NY.


----------



## Draik41895

guys what am i gonna do this halloween, If all goes well i'll be in college in pennsylvania, oh my god everyone in my neighborhood iss gonna be let down and the local haunted house is gonna suck without me maybe i'll just skype with them all of october aaahhhhshgfishvgnmlhrge


----------



## Hairazor

CrazedH, Hauntcon, you have a great wife!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hairazor said:


> CrazedH, Hauntcon, you have a great wife!


Yes I do.


----------



## Evil Queen

Draik look for a Pennsylvania haunt group.


----------



## dead hawk

Draik41895 said:


> guys what am i gonna do this halloween, If all goes well i'll be in college in pennsylvania, oh my god everyone in my neighborhood iss gonna be let down and the local haunted house is gonna suck without me maybe i'll just skype with them all of october aaahhhhshgfishvgnmlhrge


 Hey why not get a SAW mask and do Skype so that you can talk to the people in the haunted house from your dorm, :3 That would scare the bajebus out of people


----------



## dead hawk

I'd like to thank Sytnathoteps for his photos for my website check em out hauntfourm peoples http://marlanecemetery.webstarts.com/


----------



## [email protected]

I like both of those guys. They seem glad that winter's over, so we have a lot in common.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> guys what am i gonna do this halloween, If all goes well i'll be in college in pennsylvania, oh my god everyone in my neighborhood iss gonna be let down and the local haunted house is gonna suck without me maybe i'll just skype with them all of october aaahhhhshgfishvgnmlhrge


Where in Pennsylvania will you be going to school?

Spooky1 and I spent a chunk of the day rebuilding the stone(ish) wall on our patio. I suspect tomorrow I'll be aware of muscles I didn't know I had.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

^ I walked around the yard, pulled a few weeds and thought of everything I could have been doing to make my yard better this weekend. Made me take a nap instead!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Naps are not to be under rated. I have done some of my best planning while naping.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Boss lady and I knocked down the rickety old shed at the back of the property this morning, and carted all the pieces to the street. Now to rebuild it, and turn it into ultimate storage space. The place it was in is 20 ft wide by 40 ft deep. So I should be able to store a lot of props and materials once it's rebuilt.


----------



## IMU

Had a car full of drugged up idiots crash through the front part of our yard early Sunday morning and took out the phone & cable hubs along with a few of our flowers. Didn't hear or see anything when it happened, but the neighbor did and so did some other people down the street. Police were notified but I don't expect them to "do" anything since they rarely ever want to do anything. Don't really know how we still have phone and cable since everything is all mangled up and all the wiring is exposed. At least they didn't hit any of the kids who play around the area and nobody's vehicles were damaged. Phone company said they will be out to look at it today.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Sorry to hear you had a bad weekend, IMU. Hopefully, they'll catch the people who did it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm glad no one was hurt, IMU (well, maybe the idiots were but that would be karmic payback). Flowers and phone cables can be replaced. You, PirateLady, and Rio can't.

Took an aspirin last night before going to bed and am happy to report I'm not feeling too many aches this morning after all the yard work done yesterday. Poor Willow is feeling off, though - she was walking like an old dog this morning. She was out in the yard a lot with us yesterday and her legs aren't up to a lot of standing anymore. I gave her an aspirin as well, so hopefully she'll be more perky in a few hours.


----------



## Zurgh

Everyone's horoscopes will be a bit off this week, due in part to a wandering intergalactic space moose in retrograde, Tel-star satellite ascending, the Hubble's wobble, and the pan-dimensional phantom asteroid ghost. When casting predictions, Add -5 to the subtotal, couple the bylines, and multiply Qr over the Homb algorithmic function to the sum total. That should correct for the current inconsistency's in the universe/puddings creamy off-center.:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks Zurgh, that explains it


----------



## Copchick

Wow...

That's a shame IMU that you're police department don't seem to "do" anything. Especially if there was a vehicle and/or plate description that was provided by any witnesses.


----------



## Evil Queen

It's too early for math Zurgh.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh said:


> When casting predictions, Add -5 to the subtotal, couple the bylines, and multiply Qr over the Homb algorithmic function to the sum total.


Which should give you "42", which is the answer to life, the universe, and everything:jol:


----------



## Death's Door

Hi Everyone! 

IMU - Sorry to hear about what happened. I'm glad no one was hurt. I hope the cops take care of this. A lot of the drunks use our street because it's off the main road. One drunk driver took out the side of my neighbor's car. We were sitting outside and watched the whole thing happen. The neighbors up the block stopped them and called the cops. I had to knock on the neighbor's door to let them know their car was hit and showed them the damage. 

Had a great Make & Take meeting on Sunday with our group. My throat and my chipmunk cheeks hurt from smiling and laughing so much. Love throwing ideas around and working on props with other peeps.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Got my duplicator in today. The pickup arm on it is broken though. Think I am going to ask halstaff if I can solicit opinions on Tech wednesday video chat on Big Blue. I believe I know what is wrong with it, just have to ask around about how to fix it.

**EDIT**
*FOR THE RECORD:* I will not be using this for any type of copyright infringement. I am law enforcement, and can lose my job by bootlegging the latest episode of Game of Thrones for you. I'll be using this for business purposes, such as production at low cost for Independent film makers.


----------



## Pumpkin5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Think I am going to ask halstaff if I can solicit opinions on Tech wednesday video chat on Big Blue. I believe I know what is wrong with it, just have to ask around about how to fix it.


:jol:Wait! What is Tech Wednesday Video Chat??? I have never even heard of this...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Packing up the kitchen in preparation for a renovation that starts this week. We're finding things buried in the cabinets that we'd forgotten we had, which makes them fodder for the recycle bin:jol:


----------



## Zurgh

Bio is making an army of DVDemons...

P5, you may also be unaware about jello wrestling Saturdays, Sunday school with our very own atheistic cleric, Bi-monthly beer gardening shop, and give Zurgh a wheelbarrow of cash day...:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Boss lady and I knocked down the rickety old shed at the back of the property this morning, and carted all the pieces to the street. Now to rebuild it, and turn it into ultimate storage space. The place it was in is 20 ft wide by 40 ft deep. So I should be able to store a lot of props and materials once it's rebuilt.


20 x 40 is a barn, not a shed. . Make sure to post pics when it's built. Our HOA limits sheds to 8ft tall, so we'd never be allowed one so large.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Nah, 40 x 80 is a barn, lol. This is the south. People here own animals and such. We're planning a 10 ft ceiling on it.


----------



## Jack Mac

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Wait! What is Tech Wednesday Video Chat??? I have never even heard of this...


Pumpkin5, Bio is referring to the Tech Video Chat that use to be hosted by Shadows of Palm (SOP) which is now hosted by Big Blue at http://abcholidays.serveblog.net/. It is a great place to get any tech question answered on anything from controllers to pneumatics and everything in between. Ram has a great video on YouTube that walks you through everything you need to know on how to access the chat 



 .


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

That's exactly what I was talking about! I'm hoping that some of those guys might be able to assist me in repairing this machine. The manufacturer said that because it's out of warranty, I would be better off buying one of their newer models, instead of having them repair it. I'm hoping that if I can't fix it myself, the computer repair place won't kill me on repair costs.


----------



## Draik41895

bibitty bobitty bizzizle zazzle


----------



## Headless

IMU said:


> Had a car full of drugged up idiots crash through the front part of our yard early Sunday morning...........


Thankfully no-one was hurt IMU! I do hope they catch whoever it was though.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Boss lady and I knocked down the rickety old shed at the back of the property this morning, and carted all the pieces to the street. Now to rebuild it, and turn it into ultimate storage space. The place it was in is 20 ft wide by 40 ft deep. So I should be able to store a lot of props and materials once it's rebuilt.


Storage space is good! Storage space means more props!!!!! 



RoxyBlue said:


> .....Poor Willow is feeling off, though - she was walking like an old dog this morning. She was out in the yard a lot with us yesterday and her legs aren't up to a lot of standing anymore. I gave her an aspirin as well, so hopefully she'll be more perky in a few hours.


Poor Willow! Hope she is feeling better. Standing can sometimes be more tiring than walking!



Zurgh said:


> Everyone's horoscopes will be a bit off this week, due in part to a wandering intergalactic space moose in retrograde, Tel-star satellite ascending, the Hubble's wobble, and the pan-dimensional phantom asteroid ghost. When casting predictions, Add -5 to the subtotal, couple the bylines, and multiply Qr over the Homb algorithmic function to the sum total. That should correct for the current inconsistency's in the universe/puddings creamy off-center......


Ahhhh I feel so much better for knowing that Zurgh - thank you!



Da Weiner said:


> .....Had a great Make & Take meeting on Sunday with our group. My throat and my chipmunk cheeks hurt from smiling and laughing so much. Love throwing ideas around and working on props with other peeps.


Now that's the sort of pain that you don't mind having! Glad you had fun DW.



RoxyBlue said:


> Packing up the kitchen in preparation for a renovation that starts this week. We're finding things buried in the cabinets that we'd forgotten we had, which makes them fodder for the recycle bin.


That's about the only thing I like about moving house - having a big clean out.



Draik41895 said:


> bibitty bobitty bizzizle zazzle


Sometimes with you I don't know what's real and what isn't......... I guess its part of the Draik we love!


----------



## Evil Queen

Pretty tattoo Draik.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Willow was setting a brisk pace this morning, so it appears a day of rest did her good.

I'm with Headless on the picture, Draik - real or makeup? You never know

More kitchen things to pack up tonight before we can consider ourselves ready for cabinet ripping out. I'm thinking Henry David Thoreau had it right about how possessions own you instead of the other way around.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Headless said:


> Sometimes with you I don't know what's real and what isn't......... I guess its part of the Draik we love!


It's real, I'd bet money on it, his wrist has been shaved and the skin around the tattoo is raised and just a little bit red. And the skin around the tatoo is breaking out a bit. My friend just got the lower part of his arm inked and his skin is having the same reaction.

Looks good Draik! Is this one your first?


----------



## dead hawk

I'm so tired being nice takes a lot out of you, second day of this niceness crap and I've been sleeping from when I get home to when I leave for school, got surgery for my tonsils on Friday, will try to not die to tell you how it goes. My dog broke my light post I built I was pissed but I found some extra strong glue so when it cures she won't be able to break it anymore.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks a bunch Jack Mac! I will check it out...thanks for the link and the knowledge.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am so happy this forum does not tolerate people like the ones who post ugly or vicious comments as responses to on-line news articles.


----------



## Draik41895

Yes its really, but thanks for the confidence. An yup, its my first, but definitely not my last


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Nice ink, draik. I can tell you from experience that they are very addictive. I've been regularly getting tattoos since 1990, up until about the last year and a half, when I've slacked off.

Seriously, though, you need to put some A&D ointment on that thing. It's looking a little dry and irritated.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

RoxyBlue said:


> Packing up the kitchen in preparation for a renovation that starts this week. We're finding things buried in the cabinets that we'd forgotten we had, which makes them fodder for the recycle bin:jol:


Hope you have a pro doing it, when I did ours we were without a kitchen for over a year. It was horrorible( which with this group isn't a bad thing)


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Bone Dancer

LOL, Heather that is really cute. You have to know the cat was having fun.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

LOL that is adorable!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Tee hee, I'm still watching. I love watching the kitty squish into the bean bag chair.


----------



## dead hawk

Went fishing to get me feelin better, I caught a snail, a rusted nut, and a tree branch...all in the sport I guess the people fishing in the swimming zone caught catfish one by one it was awesome. Though now my hands smell like fish oil due to my shad bait


----------



## Evil Queen

OMG Haunti that is too freakin cute!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Draik41895 said:


> Yes its really, but thanks for the confidence. An yup, its my first, but definitely not my last





BioHazardCustoms said:


> Nice ink, draik. I can tell you from experience that they are very addictive. I've been regularly getting tattoos since 1990, up until about the last year and a half, when I've slacked off.
> 
> Seriously, though, you need to put some A&D ointment on that thing. It's looking a little dry and irritated.


I concur Bio.

Draik: congrats on the first ink job. And I must commend you for getting it in such a delicate place. I still don't have the guts to get any kind of ink there.


----------



## Goblin

They brought my great niece around to see us today. Hard to believe she's already walking! She really liked the
things in my room, especially the Halloween stuff. Her favorite seemed to be a Hallmark ornament where Count
Dracula sings "The Monster Mash"! She loved the two cats and they liked her too, especially Garfield! She has a
dog so cats are something new too her! lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Kitty Bean Bag!

Kitchen demo starts today (and yes, we hired pros to do it). We spent several hours getting everything cleared out yesterday and the day before, and now the fun part starts - trying to remember where we put stuff we need:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

This was on my Facebook page the other day:


----------



## dead hawk

There was a bomb threat today, where the police didn't notify the parents because "they felt it wasn't a real threat", the principal put us into lockdown, and my best friend was arrested for playing a joke and writing a bomb threat, now who am I going to talk to in study hall


----------



## RoxyBlue

Making a bomb threat = not very smart or funny


----------



## dead hawk

RoxyBlue said:


> Making a bomb threat = not very smart or funny


 he's already on probation and they are only charging him with a sentence for public disruption, I hope I will see him soon


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> .....More kitchen things to pack up tonight before we can consider ourselves ready for cabinet ripping out. I'm thinking Henry David Thoreau had it right about how possessions own you instead of the other way around.


I'm with you on that Roxy - we've been looking around the house the past couple of weeks with thoughts of having a big cull of possessions that are no longer relevant to our lives and that are just causing a whole bunch of clutter.



dead hawk said:


> I'm so tired being nice takes a lot out of you, second day of this niceness crap and I've been sleeping from when I get home to when I leave for school, got surgery for my tonsils on Friday, will try to not die to tell you how it goes. My dog broke my light post I built I was pissed but I found some extra strong glue so when it cures she won't be able to break it anymore.


Good luck with the surgery DH - tonsils for the young are a pretty easy fix so I'm sure you'll be back to tell the tale! Hope the light post is ok.

Awww Haunti - loving the faceplanting Kitty! Still laughing.

Hairazor - That is hilarious!

I'm with Roxy on the not so smart or funny bomb threat. Bad enough we have real ones!!!! Maybe next time you talk to your friend DH you could try talking some sense into him!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

RoxyBlue said:


> More kitchen things to pack up tonight before we can consider ourselves ready for cabinet ripping out. I'm thinking Henry David Thoreau had it right about how possessions own you instead of the other way around.


I'm with Henry! When I moved in Jan. found out I just have too much stuff. Been sorting through everything in the garage for the last 2weeks(that's why no progress on my creep). Lotsa stuff going out for yard sale this weekend... ( no Halloween stuff)


----------



## scareme

Haunti, I love the video, and the last one of the cat falling off the couch. I can watch that one 20 times, and I still laugh.

Hawk, I'm afraid I want to stick a foot up your friends bum. We've had bomb threats at the hospital where we had to move sick kids outside for hours. And that jackA$$ probably started with threats to schools. Next time you see him give him a flick to the head and if he asks why tell him you want to know what's rattling around in there. I'll be thinking about you Friday. And I'm glad you're being nice. 

As some of you haunters, and my Dallas M&T crew know, everytime I plan something I get sick. I've missed weddings, M&Ts, graduations, holidays, family reunions, everything. So I haven't gotten my hopes up about Hauntcon. But I think I'm going to make it. Yeah!Fingers crossed for one more day.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> More kitchen things to pack up tonight before we can consider ourselves ready for cabinet ripping out. I'm thinking Henry David Thoreau had it right about how possessions own you instead of the other way around.


Reminds me of George Carlin's bit about stuff. (Caution contains adult language)


----------



## RoxyBlue

We'll put a good word in to the convention gods for you, Scareme. You deserve a break, after all.

Here's what our kitchen looks like on Day 1:

DSCF6258 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## scareme

Ohhh, pretty. See all the room you have when you take out those non essential things. You really should get rid of that square thing that heats up, and put in a rack that holds your takeout menus. Then you'll be set up right.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I'm seriously considering getting a set of camp utensils for each of us and tossing the rest. Of course, that would put a crimp in dining activities if we have family or friends over....


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Oh I remember that look hope you don't have to look at for as long as I did...lol


----------



## scareme

CrazedHaunter said:


> Oh I remember that look hope you don't have to look at for as long as I did...lol


lol Spoken from experence.

I think it's funny, Roxy quotes from Henery David Thoureau, and Spooky quotes George Carlin.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

dead hawk said:


> he's already on probation and they are only charging him with a sentence for public disruption, I hope I will see him soon


No offense, but your friend is a Fricking moron (In my mind, I did not censor that in the least little bit) What kind of idiotic, weasel brained dumba** calls in a fake bomb threat when there are places all over the country having actual bombings? Scareme lives in one of those places, and there are people in Boston and New York who cringe at the word "bomb", and People who LOST THEIR CHILDREN to some dipsh*t in Connecticut. Do me a favor, next time you see your "best friend", kick him in the nuts for me. If he keeps up behavior like this, he'll make someone a good prison wife. You say he's already on probation and he's still doing retarded things like this? Lucky I'm not his P.O., because he would sit in a cell until he learned not to be a moron. A bomb threat is a lot more than "public disruption", it is a terroristic act that could have gotten someone hurt. If you can't talk some sense into him, I would suggest finding some new friends before you end up caught up in their BS and going to jail yourself.

To the MODS: I apologize if I've spoken a little too harshly. I did attempt to censor out profanity, while still getting a point across.


----------



## Draik41895

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Nice ink, draik. I can tell you from experience that they are very addictive. I've been regularly getting tattoos since 1990, up until about the last year and a half, when I've slacked off.
> 
> Seriously, though, you need to put some A&D ointment on that thing. It's looking a little dry and irritated.





Dark Angel 27 said:


> I concur Bio.
> 
> Draik: congrats on the first ink job. And I must commend you for getting it in such a delicate place. I still don't have the guts to get any kind of ink there.


Thanks, It was easy! and this was also taken like right after I had gotten up, So I hadnt the chance. Ive been using Aquaphor regularly though.

Also pleased to report that I spent $10 today and got two light up JoLs and a pair of slippers with glow in the dark ones on them.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Draik41895 said:


> Thanks, It was easy! and this was also taken like right after I had gotten up, So I hadnt the chance. Ive been using Aquaphor regularly though.


I would suggest a store brand A&D ointment (NOT neosporin, as it will bleach the ink) and a moisturizing soap to keep it clean and help stave off infection. The key to great color retention is to prevent infection of the skin and promote healing.

I've personally never heard of Aquaphor. Back in the early 90's, I used to use a product called Tattoo Goo. It was great for making the tattoo look bright and shiny, up until it healed. Then the color started weakening. As far as I know, the only place you could get the stuff was from tattoo parlors. It was a great self-perpetuating scam.


----------



## Draik41895

Aquaphor is what my grandpa uses, and hes got enough tattoo that he should know. But I'll probably pick up some A&D stuff as well.

On an unrelated note, this is deep:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> No offense, but your friend is a Fricking moron (In my mind, I did not censor that in the least little bit) What kind of idiotic, weasel brained dumba** calls in a fake bomb threat when there are places all over the country having actual bombings? Scareme lives in one of those places, and there are people in Boston and New York who cringe at the word "bomb", and People who LOST THEIR CHILDREN to some dipsh*t in Connecticut. Do me a favor, next time you see your "best friend", kick him in the nuts for me. If he keeps up behavior like this, he'll make someone a good prison wife. You say he's already on probation and he's still doing retarded things like this? Lucky I'm not his P.O., because he would sit in a cell until he learned not to be a moron. A bomb threat is a lot more than "public disruption", it is a terroristic act that could have gotten someone hurt. If you can't talk some sense into him, I would suggest finding some new friends before you end up caught up in their BS and going to jail yourself.
> 
> To the MODS: I apologize if I've spoken a little too harshly. I did attempt to censor out profanity, while still getting a point across.


BioHC - Thank you. You said it much better than I could.

Trust me DH, your friend the coward is nothing to be proud of and you will find yourself being influenced by him. Distance yourself from him and don't get caught up with a despicable, pathetic, attention seeker. People like him give me job security. I live for the day that they lay me off because there's no work. Find new friends.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Copchick said:


> People like him give me job security. I live for the day that they lay me off because there's no work. Find new friends.


Same here. People like that mean that my wife and son can live in a nice house, I'm able to take them out to eat at nice places, and we get to go on vacation at least once a year. They also pay for all of my haunt stuff.


----------



## IMU

Feel like I was hit by a tractor trailer ... TWICE! <ouch>


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

How exactly do people get jobs working for Tech Support? Do they look at a line up of pictures and pick which one is a computer? I just spent 20 minutes talking to the dumbest human being alive, and I am no closer to getting an answer about how to fix the machine I am working on.


----------



## Headless

Well said about the bomb thingy Bio!


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> Feel like I was hit by a tractor trailer ... TWICE! <ouch>


That's what happens when you let Rio back the car out of the driveway

April 25 is:

East Meets West Day - apparently this is a sports team competition day for those who choose to celebrate it.

Take Your Daughter to Work - My dog is here at work and she's like a daughter sorta


----------



## Evil Queen

More importantly it's NFL draft day.


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> Take Your Daughter to Work - My dog is here at work and she's like a daughter sorta


You're right Roxy, mine are my kids!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I would suggest a store brand A&D ointment (NOT neosporin, as it will bleach the ink) and a moisturizing soap to keep it clean and help stave off infection. The key to great color retention is to prevent infection of the skin and promote healing.
> 
> I've personally never heard of Aquaphor. Back in the early 90's, I used to use a product called Tattoo Goo. It was great for making the tattoo look bright and shiny, up until it healed. Then the color started weakening. As far as I know, the only place you could get the stuff was from tattoo parlors. It was a great self-perpetuating scam.


Bio: that stuff (Tattoo Goo) is still going around. That's what I used on my last tatt. I have no complaints really. But then again, My tatt doesn't have loads of color in it. I only have black, red and a little pink in it. But I think you're right about it fading.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

BioHazardCustoms said:


> No offense, but your friend is a Fricking moron (In my mind, I did not censor that in the least little bit) What kind of idiotic, weasel brained dumba** calls in a fake bomb threat when there are places all over the country having actual bombings? Scareme lives in one of those places, and there are people in Boston and New York who cringe at the word "bomb", and People who LOST THEIR CHILDREN to some dipsh*t in Connecticut. Do me a favor, next time you see your "best friend", kick him in the nuts for me. If he keeps up behavior like this, he'll make someone a good prison wife. You say he's already on probation and he's still doing retarded things like this? Lucky I'm not his P.O., because he would sit in a cell until he learned not to be a moron. A bomb threat is a lot more than "public disruption", it is a terroristic act that could have gotten someone hurt. If you can't talk some sense into him, I would suggest finding some new friends before you end up caught up in their BS and going to jail yourself.
> 
> To the MODS: I apologize if I've spoken a little too harshly. I did attempt to censor out profanity, while still getting a point across.


Yeah, I also agree. DH, your friend is a douche, surely there are better kids to hang around with then this idiot. I don't want you ending up where he's headed to. You can't make any props if your stuck in Juvie.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

"sigh" I swear I work with circus monkeys


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

*My Trophy Came Today!*

My Trophy from the 2012 Dead with Dave Home Haunt Awards came today!

It's solid Aluminum, and is quite hefty. It looks awesome.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:That is impressive James! Congratulations!


----------



## scareme

Draik41895 said:


> Aquaphor is what my grandpa uses, and hes got enough tattoo that he should know. But I'll probably pick up some A&D stuff as well.
> 
> On an unrelated note, this is deep:


Love your tat. The colors are really bright.

On an unrelated note, that video was really creepy. That's not where your head is at, is it? 
Between you and Hawk, I think it's Freek Out The Old People Day. You guys are doing a good job. I'm getting older by the minute. 

On another totaly unrelated note, Bravo Is running a marathon of Face Off today. Odd because it's usually on the SciFi channel.


----------



## Copchick

Nice trophy Dr. M.!


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Doctor M. - Congrats!!!!!!! It's a beauty alright!

Hey Draik - nice tat! Keep it clean.


----------



## dead hawk

My friend is going to jail. I can't be influenced by people I have a set mind that's what makes me so difficult. Surgery is tomorrow, I have no food for it because my mom has been lazy and wont shop with me she only sleeps and plays on her phone


----------



## Hairazor

Dr. M. YAY for you!


----------



## Hairazor

Dead hawk, stay strong and have a successful surgery tomorrow.


----------



## DocK

Well... the misses had her galblader removed today... everything went smooth. She has to stay in the hospital for one night, so I'm home alone... what to do, what to do? (ps: at this very moment, it's 1:10 AM)


----------



## Hairazor

DocK, glad all went well!


----------



## debbie5

One of my good friends brother is dying of pancreatic cancer. He is single and has no kids. I keep thinking: I'd be in Florence, Italy eating, or on a beach with attractive people with lots of melanin, running up my credit card. Not to be morbid BUT....when you die and have no descendants or spouse, doesn't your debt die with you?? 
And, if you were dying, (well, I mean, we all are headed that way, I mean in the foreseeable future) would you tell anyone you were? I dont think I would as I saw how people/friends ran for the hills when hubby had cancer. I can only imagine how weird people would feel to see me & know I was dying. I'd rather be treated normally and then one day, just not show up for karaoke and be in the obits instead.

Too much insomniac time on my hands lately, and been thinking about such things....


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Dr. Maniaco!
Hope you surgury goes well dead hawk!
Glad your wife's surgury went well Dock!
Sorry about your friend Debbie!

Did I miss anybody?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

DH: I'm sorry your friend's stupid decision has caused him to have to go to jail. Maybe he will learn his lesson from this experience and only have to go to jail once. When I was younger and still in the military, I went to jail one time. The day I walked out, I swore I would never go back to jail. Now I work in a prison. Go figure.

Also, Hope your surgery goes well and you have a swift recovery. 

Dock: Glad to hear your wife's surgery went well. Sending positive thoughts for a speedy recovery.

Debbie: I tend to think things like that as well. To my mind, it is not morbid to contemplate mortality. I personally can't do the "max out the cards" thing, because I have a spouse and kids. I wouldn't be mad at someone who has no relatives doing that, though. Let them have whatever comfort they can afford before they pass away.

In unrelated news, I closed my left hand in a door today, and it is killing me right now.


----------



## [email protected]

You can't get a break with your hands these days Bio! 

Dr Maniaco- Congrats! I will have to watch the video again to see your winning haunt.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

[email protected] said:


> You can't get a break with your hands these days Bio!


LOL, you're telling me. What really sucks is that I have a great idea for a tombstone, but I'm not supposed to do ANY sculpting until at least my surgery consult on the 8th of May. It's killing me not being able to at least rough out my design and get started. But the doctor wants to make sure that the sculpting is not aggravating the condition before he'll clear me to do some mild haunt work. He gave me the weirdest look when I told him that I needed to be working on my Halloween display. My wife explained it to him, though, because she believes that I made him think I am insane.


----------



## Bone Dancer

But Bio, we are insane. You follow the docs orders. Better to let that hand heal then to have major issues with it later. Halloween will still be there. And then besides, you get to work under pressure like the rest of us.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't remember anyone treating me any differently when I was going through the cancer thing, but part of that might have been because I had no problem talking about it and used a lot of humor (often dark) to deal with it. That probably helped other people feel more comfortable around me. However, I do know it can be difficult for people to know what to say or how to act around someone who is seriously ill or dying. Used to be, folks were treated for illness or tended through death at home, with friends and family around them, so no one was a stranger to the dying process. Now people more often greet their Maker in a hospital or nursing home. We've become more insulated from a process that is very much a part of life and always inevitable.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Not so Roxy. All I need is a new battery and I am good to go. 
We cyborgs will out live you puny humans.


----------



## dead hawk

Bone you wouldent need new batterys if they still made the batterys that you can freeze to recharge, see yalls later I'm goin to surgery now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> Not so Roxy. All I need is a new battery and I am good to go.
> We cyborgs will out live you puny humans.


Lucky for you that you don't need a vent motor replacement, 'cause you would be so screwed if that were the case



dead hawk said:


> Bone you wouldent need new batterys if they still made the batterys that you can freeze to recharge, see yalls later I'm goin to surgery now


Had mine out when I was in 6th grade. The biggest disappointment afterwards was that my throat was too sore for all the ice cream I'd been promised:jol:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Trapped in a two day seminar......


----------



## Bone Dancer

dead hawk said:


> Bone you wouldent need new batterys if they still made the batterys that you can freeze to recharge, see yalls later I'm goin to surgery now


Don't forget to keep an eye out for prop materials while your there.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Johnny Thunder said:


> Trapped in a two day seminar......


Not to worry, I have sent an extraction team and they should be there within the hour. Just go with the guys in the black outfits, the chopper will be waiting.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

feel like i'm finally getting somewhere. Props wise that is.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We need Zurgh to fire up a Transdimensional Portal and recruit a team of radioactive marmots to rescue Johnny Thunder from the Evil Seminar.....


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday Everyone!!!

Hubby is on his way to West Virginia with his buddies for spring turkey hunting, fishing and working on the lodge. Originally he told me that he would be gone for only 3 days. I was told last night that he is staying there for 9 days!!! Do you know what this means!!!


House will be clean for 8 days (after I straighten up and do my daily cleaning on Saturday;
I can watch all the horror movies until I can't stand it no more;
I can hang out at Barnes and Noble until I can't stand it no more;
Cooking for myself if I feel like it;
Grow moss on my keister until I can't stand it no more;
Work on PVC Candles until I can't stand it no more;
I do intend to go out and start cleaning out the garden beds and prepping them.

Please don't pinch me - I don't want this to end. The only thing I want to end is the work day.


----------



## Zurgh

Bio, take good care of those wrists... or start practicing using your feet...



Johnny Thunder said:


> Trapped in a two day seminar......





RoxyBlue said:


> We need Zurgh to fire up a Transdimensional Portal and recruit a team of radioactive marmots to rescue Johnny Thunder from the Evil Seminar.....


Resources spread too thin, take BD's extraction teem. Best I can offer is a 15 minuet distraction with a group of pack zombies lead by Mr. Coconut near the building, or perhaps a brief appearance of Cap'n Awesome and his teem of showgirls in the lobby... :googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Working on the prop challenge this weekend. Never used high grade uranium before. Seems like there should be a easier way to make something glow. Now if I put the uranium back where I "found" it do I have to count it in the cost?


----------



## Draik41895

I think i'll build a pumpkin arch, that shouldnt be to hard for them to put up without me, right?


----------



## Zurgh

I'm sure unprocessed uranium ore would be OK, BD, but 'refined' or spent reactor fuel (weapons grade or not) still has a cost... try bio-luminescent critters you catch, and/or irradiate...:googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have an idea for a virtual make n take. Basically a video chat where a few people get together and build a prop. Anyone else think that this is a viable idea?

Granted, you couldn't do it with google hangouts, but possibly with a program like big blue it could happen.


----------



## Zurgh

Not a bad idea, bio... virtual & live make n' takes.


----------



## Copchick

Sounds like we should be hitting Da Weiner's house this weekend. I'll make the margaritas!


----------



## debbie5

Feel like I have the flu (flare up of this chronic, undiagnosed whatever-it-is I have), and I got tapped (last minute) to go to an all-day, adult Girl Scout outdoor skills training an hour away tomorrow, in the heart of the Adirondack mountains, on a perfect spring day, for **free** AND...they will feed me. Gonna take LOTS of Aleve, water, bring walking poles & SUCK IT UP. Supposed to be 30 degrees when I leave early in the morning, and 70 when I come back at 4pm....I will pretend like I'm fit, thin and feel great! Gonna be outside all day! yay! I can't wait to see springtime in the mountains.  I just hope I don't fall over when I'm hiking! "Whoops! OHSH*T! (crash!)"


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> Sounds like we should be hitting Da Weiner's house this weekend. I'll make the margaritas!


:jol:Super T.! I'll bring the chips and dips and the "other" fun stuff...

P.S. ....leave the badge at home.....shhhhhhhh........


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Debbie hope you survive, sucks being sick otherwise sounds like fun. You going to be anywhere near Wells? I have a property there, use to have a cabin on it but it collapsed under the snow. I haven't been there in 10 years. I love upstate NY.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love having all the windows open to air out the house - it's such a gorgeous day and there's a bit of a breeze wafting gently through the house. Of course, the serenity of the moment is somewhat jostled by the sound of Spooky1 mowing the lawn, but that, too, is a sign of spring really arriving at last.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Ok, Now I can finally join the ranks of ParaNorman fans. Just now saw it on Netflix, and I just love all the twists and crude humor it had!


----------



## dead hawk

My throat hurts a lot but I still refuse to take the pain killer, maybe I will be able to think of a new prop besides the eyeball inside of a urine sample cup with Tea enfused rubbing alcohol


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have an idea for a mausoleum that is modular. If it's set up at the proper angle to the street, I only have to build a small chamber to house an FCG or a creature (actor in costume). I'm thinking I can build it in a manner similar to my entryway (which started out life as the beginnings of a mausoleum for a pro haunt that decided they wanted it for free, which wasn't going to happen) Basically, the walls and ceiling of the mausoleum would fold down into the front, and I could store it easier.

Too bad I'm not allowed to sculpt right now.


----------



## debbie5

CrazedHaunter- I was in Luzerne, NY which is a hop skip & a jump east of Wells. Was your place on lake Algonquin?? How is the fishing up on that lake?? can I say I am your long lost cousin & fish from your dock?? LOL (Im only kinda kidding!)


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Last night was the longest night in recorded history. But it is morning now, and I can go to bed. Have a great day, all!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Goblin, not sure how to take that pic. Is it sarcastic or not......


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Nope, it's Goblin's way of saying he's glad he doesn't have to go to work and pities the poor suckers who do


----------



## scareme

Hawk, take the meds and feel better. No use suffering if you don't have to.

Had a great time at Hauntcon, and it was great seeing new and old forum members. I have a feeling I might have passed some, not knowing what everyone looks like. Even hubby said it wasn't the worst time he ever had (which is high praise indeed). And he said the people we met were really nice people, that just happen to go overboard about Halloween. So I might be able to talk him into some more shows.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy to hear you were able to make the 'con, Scareme, and that your husband did not find it entirely odious We've definitely enjoyed our opportunities to put faces to the names of some of the East Coast haunters at National Haunters Convention the past couple of years.

I'm having a quiet day at home listening to the rain on the roof and trying to get motivated to clear a few layers of accumulated dust out of the second floor rooms. Or maybe clean the bathroom...or not.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

debbie5 said:


> CrazedHaunter- I was in Luzerne, NY which is a hop skip & a jump east of Wells. Was your place on lake Algonquin?? How is the fishing up on that lake?? can I say I am your long lost cousin & fish from your dock?? LOL (Im only kinda kidding!)


Sorry Debbie my property is by the across from the river, a stream cuts through the middle of it going to the river if you hike up that stream about 1/2 mile you will find the prettiest little waterfall


----------



## scareme




----------



## dead hawk

I feel better now, I took my pain meds but, I swear I put something here about free advertising on my website, its still open if anyone wants to put their ads up


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Finally got a chance to catch up on Bates Motel. I have to say that I'm loving where they are taking the character of Norman. He has a creepy, not-quite-right charm to him.


----------



## [email protected]

Bates Motel has kept my interest too, but I'm not caught up yet. Norman and Norma are both well played characters. Sometimes I get distracted by their house. I want it.

DeadHawk take your pain meds if you need them. My sister had her tonsils out as an adult and it wasn't a pleasant experience. I sympathize.


----------



## Headless

DH - no point putting up with pain. They don't give medals for that!

A long day yesterday as partner had to have some surgery as well. Didn't get home until 7:30 and he had a pretty restless night but is feeling a bit better today. I have to be home with him 24 hours after surgery so a day off for me. I might make a start on the Halloween party invitations this afternoon as I know they are going to take a long time to finish.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

It's been a long day for me, terrible thunderstorms. I didn't get much done for the prop challenge, not even sure if i'll finish on time. I think I'll try and get caught up tomorrow if at all possible.


----------



## Hairazor

Headless, hope your partner's recovery is swift and uneventful.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Aww how cute is that kitty!

Here is something for those of you thinking about visiting Australia - 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=152874038219594


----------



## dead hawk

You know with these meds I can actually talk :O.
I'm gonna go fishing tomorrow, pop the country station on get my pole, cooler, tackle, and camo hat, an head on down to the lake to enjoy some good ol ohio life


----------



## DocK

Well I've had the best morning in years... NOT!

First of all, I overslept 15 minutes  which meant no breakfast, hurrying to get the trash out, speeding to work like a nut (hope I wasn't caught).
I made it just in time...

I open my work-email and see a nice little mail from the boss's wife with the subject: VACATION stating that she had missed a day when we got our year-planning (we've got fixed vacation-days and had only 5 days to choose at random) and that the company will also be closed one extra day in August, meaning that now we only got 4 days left at random... 
Nice to know: I had already planned a vacation in November, where I was going to use those 5 days...  finger: FU bosses wife)

So if coworkers think I act a little snappy/angry today, they can just go and jump of a cliff... 
(sorry - Hulk mad - Hulk angry :zombie


----------



## dead hawk

aww that sucks dock, my mom has to deal with that kind of **** all the time...why can't vacation be longer no one has time for their bull****ting


----------



## DocK

I think the problem is bosses always think their company is the centre of the universe... and everything and everyone else has to do as they command... why would you even need a personal life, right? 

For instance: in Belgium, every father gets 10 days when his child is born. 
Because my son was born 5 weeks early, he had to stay in the hospital for 2,5 weeks. 
So I said to my boss: I'll take 5 days now and I'll take the other 5 when he's at home... I'm even willing to take them as 10 half days. 
He said: OK. 

Afterwords, like a month later (when my father-days were over), I asked for a vacation day (because we needed to go to the docter for the baby's first check-up) and my boss came to me and asked if I was even willing to work for the company anymore, because I took so many days off... go figure? 

So I say :finger: to the boss (in my mind)
Too bad we need the money right now, or otherwise I would have said it to his face...


----------



## dead hawk

DocK said:


> I think the problem is bosses always think their company is the centre of the universe... and everything and everyone else has to do as they command... why would you even need a personal life, right?
> 
> For instance: in Belgium, every father gets 10 days when his child is born.
> Because my son was born 5 weeks early, he had to stay in the hospital for 2,5 weeks.
> So I said to my boss: I'll take 5 days now and I'll take the other 5 when he's at home... I'm even willing to take them as 10 half days.
> He said: OK.
> 
> Afterwords, like a month later (when my father-days were over), I asked for a vacation day (because we needed to go to the docter for the baby's first check-up) and my boss came to me and asked if I was even willing to work for the company anymore, because I took so many days off... go figure?
> 
> So I say :finger: to the boss (in my mind)
> Too bad we need the money right now, or otherwise I would have said it to his face...


It seems like bosses know when your in a rut and they purposely treat you like your their personal slaves until your out of it


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Having run a company in the past ( I closed it down because I was tired of trying to find people who were actually willing to come to work and do their job) I can see things from a company owner's point of view. When you have 10-15 contracts that are coming due within the next week, and half of your people are all asking for days off, it makes things difficult. A lot of times, bosses have to look at which employees have taken time off recently, and decide from there who merits an extra day off. Do you want to give a day off to the guy who just took two weeks vacation, or to the guy who hasn't taken a day in 11 months? Which is going to be harder to replace if they get mad and quit? Which has become a dependable member of the company, who always comes in early and stays late to get a job done (usually without complaint, mind you) Those are the people that bosses want to keep as employees, because they give an extra effort without having to be told to do so.

I'm not an expert, but that's my 2 cents.

**EDIT**
In re-reading this, I realized that it sounds like I am saying you don't want to work, Dock. That is not what I am saying at all. Please don't take it that way. I was just trying to give an insight into how a company owner's/manager's mind works, and how they think in regards to getting their jobs accomplished. I owned and ran a hardware/feed store for about 3 years, but always had difficulty getting people to show up or actually work while they were there. So I closed our doors.


----------



## Death's Door

Hello Peeps - Been very busy these past couple of days. House is still clean and the lawn is mowed. Last night when I got home from work decided just to chill and watched movies.

My sister-in-law and a friend are coming over tomorrow night for drinks and grub. Maybe watch a movie and/or just bs. I figure strawberry margaritas, order food from pizza place, and cannolis. I think that will work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless said:


> Here is something for those of you thinking about visiting Australia -
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=152874038219594


I was thinking of coming for a visit, but now, I just don't know.....:googly:

That's a hilarious song And I think the scariest thing they showed was the jar of vegemite.

My boss does his best to accommodate vacation requests. We're not but 8 people at the moment, so there are times when he's had to tell someone "no" to a particular day because a job had to be staffed, but it's been rare. He's given year-end bonuses for most of the years I've been here and the company covers almost all the cost of everyone's health insurance premiums, so there have been no complaints


----------



## Lord Homicide

Damn Dock, that sucks.

Let Dock's workplace in Belgium hush the anti-corporate America types. If I read his posts correctly, Belgium companies give you 5 days of vacation a year? Hell, I accrue up to 3-4 weeks of vacation a year that caps out (and it's not "use it or lose it").

No one will ever become wealthy unless you work for yourself. While the allure of working for yourself seems grand, the amount of work involved is a hundred times greater than any employee you hire.

Business is all about the bottom line regardless what it is or how it is run. The treatment of employees is slowly, slowly shifting from micromanagement to macro-management (yet efficiently) such as the Google culture.

Not sure if I hit the mark but that's my two cents... now y'all have four cents.

*All you kids out there, remember this:* _ The core values, culture, mission, etc. of companies vary greatly. Pick a company to work for that best suits you. Also, do not let your vision get fogged up between a higher hourly rate & no benefits vs. a lower hourly rate with a great benefit package._ Not that I've been a victim of that but just trying to do my due diligence! How in God's name do you think I became a Humanitarian of the Year recipient!?


----------



## scareme

I worked at a place where they put up a calendar and let people mark what days they wanted off. One year a guy had built up two weeks, so he grabbed the calendar first and marked off ten Fridays. He said a summer of three day weekends was his idea of a great summer. Problem was, no one could take a week off. They all had to be back from their vacations by Thursday, so they could be back to work on Friday, since there wasn't enough staff to let two people off. Needlessto say, three day weekend guy wasn't too popular that summer.


----------



## Copchick

With our department, we must maintain a level of manpower for public and officer safety. Personally, after 20 years, I've got alot of vacation time along with personal/sick days, and deferred holidays. BUT I have put my time in. Some companies are really great to work for, I know alot of people who are very satisfied with them. Then you have the companies who are really difficult. Like someone before had said, the company has their interests as a priority. If things aren't clear with taking days off, etc., then you need to seek clarification for what the rules are so that there aren't any future misunderstandings. Hope all works out for you Dock.


----------



## debbie5

I'm trying to figure out if I have EVERY day off, or NO days off....ever.


----------



## dead hawk

Went fishing, but I didn't catch anything again...I forgot the sinkers so my catfish bait (liver, shads, scented dead bait) didn't get to the bottom


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> Also, do not let your vision get fogged up between a higher hourly rate & no benefits vs. a lower hourly rate with a great benefit package.


Rock solid advice, Lord H. The value of a good benefits package can't be overstated, particularly health benefits.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My hands weren't hurting too bad tonight, so I came out to the shop to start working on a new tombstone for this year's display. 

Now they're killing me. One day I'll listen to a doctor.


----------



## Goblin

The doctor told my sister that her lungs appear to be getting stronger and
it was time to try it without the oxygen for short periods of time and see
how it goes. He also changed one of her meds cause it was making her too
drowsy! I came in there one day and found her asleep at the computor! lol

I found and old friend from high school on facebook tonight. I haven't seen
her in over 46 years!


----------



## Bone Dancer

dead hawk said:


> Went fishing, but I didn't catch anything again...I forgot the sinkers so my catfish bait (liver, shads, scented dead bait) didn't get to the bottom


I just hate it when that happens.

Warm spring weather, time to start thinking about mushrooms.
I have to be the worst mushroom hunter. It would help if they were 3ft high, orange, and made noise. Mmmmmm That might be a little scary


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Bone Dancer said:


> I just hate it when that happens.
> 
> Warm spring weather, time to start thinking about mushrooms.
> I have to be the worst mushroom hunter. It would help if they were 3ft high, orange, and made noise. Mmmmmm That might be a little scary


LOL, depending on which ones you eat, you might see some that are three ft tall, bright orange and make noises.


----------



## Headless

LOL I might have to try this for a Halloween Herb Garden too! I'm thinking of calling one Jean but not sure what to call the other two!


----------



## Copchick

Headless - how about Thing 1 and Thing 2? Not the traditional Thing 1 and 2, but your own version of "Things", especially if it's Halloweenish.

Was at camp over the weekend and did alot of cleaning up around the property. Picked up a tick along the way and discovered it early when it bit my leg but I got it off right away. Since then, I keep feeling things crawling and touching me, but nothing's there. For such a small thing it sure sets the creep factor in my head. Like a freakin' spider! Ewww....


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-orientated......


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless said:


> LOL I might have to try this for a Halloween Herb Garden too! I'm thinking of calling one Jean but not sure what to call the other two!


How about "Levi" for one of them? Very Biblical And maybe "Denny" for the other.



Copchick said:


> Was at camp over the weekend and did alot of cleaning up around the property. Picked up a tick along the way and discovered it early when it bit my leg but I got it off right away. Since then, I keep feeling things crawling and touching me, but nothing's there.


I've had that same experience - brush one bug away, but your skin keeps sending false alarms about the invisible ones:jol:


----------



## Draik41895

Gonna get an airbrush compressor and kit either tonight or tomorrow, I'm So excited!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Headless - how about Thing 1 and Thing 2? Not the traditional Thing 1 and 2, but your own version of "Things", especially if it's Halloweenish.


LOL, "Thing" is already taken!

Tourist trap in Arizona


----------



## Hairazor

Headless, those "planters" are Sweet!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Check out my new, Day of the Dead Corkscrew!


----------



## Hairazor

That would make opening a bottle a lot of fun, P5!


----------



## Lord Homicide

LOL! J, how vain........... did you have your own water bottles made??


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> How about "Levi" for one of them? Very Biblical And maybe "Denny" for the other.......


YAY Roxy - good choices!

2:51 AM - not a lot of sleep - tomorrow is going to be unfun!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> LOL! J, how vain........... did you have your own water bottles made??


:jol:No Goober....it is a brand! (but I admit, I buy them in bulk...)


----------



## debbie5

HALF WAY TO WEEN! Get crack a lackin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Check out my new, Day of the Dead Corkscrew!


I love it! It's sooooo cute!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Just another note about mushroom picken. If you do not know absolutely, positively, what you are picking, then don't. Some of them can kill or make you so darn sick you wish you were dead. Be careful out there, no joke.


----------



## Copchick

Hauntiholik said:


> Do not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-orientated......


Lol, I had to go back and re-read my post! Glad it wasn't me.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Lol, I had to go back and re-read my post! Glad it wasn't me.


Who ever really knows who has violated a rule unless you read an illegal post as soon as it's put up.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Hauntiholik said:


> Do not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-orientated......


I am completely lost. Hope it wasn't something I said....


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I am completely lost.


LOL see my previous post


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Wife and I went to the shop looking for a roll of masking tape, and I had the worst muscle spasm I have ever experienced while reaching for a top shelf. Nothing has ever taken me to my knees before, and I hope never to experience it again.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, having little children takes much time. I still get a bit amazed on how much I do not get done.
That being said, the greenhouse is almost done, a little bit more on the shelving to do, did get in the rock floor today. I bought this thing 2 years ago ....what happened to my priorities ???? ha


----------



## Dark Angel 27

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Wife and I went to the shop looking for a roll of masking tape, and I had the worst muscle spasm I have ever experienced while reaching for a top shelf. Nothing has ever taken me to my knees before, and I hope never to experience it again.


Yikes Bio! I hope you don't either!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just looked at my little stock of flavored Gevalia coffees I keep on hand at work and I'm thinking life is good:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

OMG its 84 and I have a fan running for the first time this year.


----------



## Copchick

^ Didn't you just have snow last week?


----------



## scareme

Bone Dancer said:


> Warm spring weather, time to start thinking about mushrooms.
> I have to be the worst mushroom hunter. It would help if they were 3ft high, orange, and made noise. Mmmmmm That might be a little scary


My Dad used to take us kids out morel hunting because he said we were closer to the ground, and could find them easier.



Copchick said:


> Was at camp over the weekend and did alot of cleaning up around the property. Picked up a tick along the way and discovered it early when it bit my leg but I got it off right away. Since then, I keep feeling things crawling and touching me, but nothing's there. For such a small thing it sure sets the creep factor in my head. Like a freakin' spider! Ewww....


I hope you'll be OK. Ticks worry me.



debbie5 said:


> HALF WAY TO WEEN! Get crack a lackin!


Sounds like a reason to have a party this weekend.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Wife and I went to the shop looking for a roll of masking tape, and I had the worst muscle spasm I have ever experienced while reaching for a top shelf. Nothing has ever taken me to my knees before, and I hope never to experience it again.


Drink more milk. It's suppose to help with muscle cramps.

Right now it's 84* here and 43* sixty miles west of here. It never gets that cold in May. Usually we have the pool open about now. It sounds like Haunti is getting snow out her way.


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> Right now it's 84* here and 43* sixty miles east of here. It never gets that cold in May. Usually we have the pool open about now. It sounds like Haunti is getting snow out her way.


Yesterday it was 60* and today it's been hovering around freezing and it's been snowing all day. Tonight it will all turn to ice.


----------



## Zurgh

Soup gnomes embitter the frothy broth..


----------



## debbie5

Hi. I'm nuts.


----------



## dead hawk

hi nuts, I'm loony


----------



## Goblin




----------



## DocK

Lord Homicide said:


> If I read his posts correctly, Belgium companies give you 5 days of vacation a year?


Just to clear things out: Everyone in Belgium has 20 days (4 weeks) of vacation a year + 10 official holidays (New Year, Easter, Christmas, ...)

The (small) company I work for (about 30 employees) just decides that they close for 2 weeks in July (which means everyone has to take 10 days of vacation) and also between Christmas and new year (another 4 days). Add a couple of long weekends (for instance if thursday is an official holiday, they stay closed at fridays too) and that leaves us with 3 to 5 days a year that we can choose as we like.

We get all the dates in december (so we can start planning a little bit). But now they've added a fixed date in August (which I don't even think this is legal over here).

+ about extra benefits: we don't have any...
I started working here as a first job, not thinking I would stay for 5 years... it all just takes a little bit longer than I had expected. (we built a house, got married, got pregnant,...) I've been following evening-classes for 4 years now and it's my last year. Hopefully next year I can start on my own... (be it part-time, we'll see)


----------



## Headless

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I am completely lost. Hope it wasn't something I said....


Me either.......



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Wife and I went to the shop looking for a roll of masking tape, and I had the worst muscle spasm I have ever experienced while reaching for a top shelf. Nothing has ever taken me to my knees before, and I hope never to experience it again.


Geez Bio - be gentle with that body of yours!



Hauntiholik said:


> Yesterday it was 60* and today it's been hovering around freezing and it's been snowing all day. Tonight it will all turn to ice.


Yep and it's time for cold weather here again - I'll have to listen to you lot all talking about being warm.......... LOL



DocK said:


> .......We get all the dates in december (so we can start planning a little bit). But now they've added a fixed date in August (which I don't even think this is legal over here)........


It's called the GOLDEN RULE Dock - those with the Gold make the Rules..........


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I believe I have come up with a tombstone technique that no one else uses. More to come when I get a chance to make a video. 

Here's a hint: This looks like a plant, and it's SUPER simple.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

This day is already starting on a bad note! Coffee pot overflowed


----------



## Pumpkin5

CrazedHaunter said:


> This day is already starting on a bad note! Coffee pot overflowed


:jol:Or you could look at it like this..."your pot runneth over...." (too Sally-sunshine this early in the morning?)


----------



## Hairazor

Tuesday it was 80 out, today we are shoveling snow. Summer sure gets shorter every year!!


----------



## Blackrose1978

Good morning all! It is such a great day. I finally get a break from my trouble child while he does state testing at the school. He had his OJS eval yesterday so maybe they will have some insite as to what do I do next. He has such an attitude problem and nothing I say or do makes him understand how much trouble he is in. But at least with working on new projects have givin me a way to cope with the insanity of it all. Nothing like stress to get creative juices flowing!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seaking of weather, here's a Mark Twain quote on the topic that seems highly appropriate considering the weather our New England (and New Jersey)haunters suffered through the past year or so:

"I reverently believe that the Maker who made us all makes everything in New England but the weather. I don't know who makes that, but I think it must be raw apprentices in the weather-clerk's factory who experiment and learn how, in New England, for board and clothes, and then are promoted to make weather for countries that require a good article, and will take their custom elsewhere if they don't get it." - "The Weather" speech, 1876


----------



## CrazedHaunter

yup! I guess my pot doth fully runneth over. now a bearing is frozen on my sweeper. nothing to do but wait 2 hrs for a mechanic to show up and he will probably bring the wrong part, they always do. good thing I get paid by the hr.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Try WD40. It fixes everything


----------



## Bone Dancer

My favorite Mark Twain quote 

It's better to remain silent and appear stupid, then to open your mouth and remove all doubt.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bone Dancer said:


> My favorite Mark Twain quote
> 
> It's better to remain silent and appear stupid, then to open your mouth and remove all doubt.


:jol:I like that one too BD...too bad I don't often follow those directions.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And see also Proverbs 17:28 "If the fool holds his tongue, he may pass for wise; if he seals his lips, he may pass for intelligent."

I will be quiet now


----------



## CrazedHaunter

shutting up


----------



## Bone Dancer

Getting hot again this afternoon 80+, nap time.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bone Dancer said:


> Getting hot again this afternoon 80+, nap time.


:jol:Brrrrr...it's too cold.....Ugh...it's too hot.....please make up your mind.:googly:


----------



## Zurgh

What goes better with high heels, onion salad or minced marmot meat pie? Inquiring minds...:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

Definitely onion salad.


----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I believe I have come up with a tombstone technique that no one else uses. More to come when I get a chance to make a video.
> 
> Here's a hint: This looks like a plant, and it's SUPER simple.


You big tease!



Bone Dancer said:


> My favorite Mark Twain quote
> 
> It's better to remain silent and appear stupid, then to open your mouth and remove all doubt.


I think I should have this quote on a big sandwich board and wear it to work.


----------



## Draik41895

I'd like to wear a purple tux to prom. If I cant get one I just dont know what I'll do.


----------



## Copchick

Now that's what I would like to see a picture of. I'm sure it would look great!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Draik41895 said:


> I'd like to wear a purple tux to prom. If I cant get one I just dont know what I'll do.


:jol:You know purple is the color of royalty. You would look awesome Draik!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> I'd like to wear a purple tux to prom. If I cant get one I just dont know what I'll do.


Two words: "spray paint" :googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Trying to convince the Boss Lady to run the camera for a little while, while I do a short tutorial on my new tombstone technique.

I've also successfully informed my bum brother in law that we will not loan, or give him, any money, financial support, etc. I've also let him know that he is not allowed to move into our house and sponge off of us for any reason. He has alienated every other relative my wife has against him, by doing these things. My wife is too kind to tell him bluntly, but luckily, I do not have that particular mental restriction.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Ok today started off bad and steadily got worse. I ready for bed. Not going but I'm ready!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Hmmm..got politely but pointedly reamed out by a woman who has been in Girl Scouts for 40+ years. I'm helping her run an over night campout, and she interpreted all of the work I've done as "trying to run things". Two different work styles: I now find out she expected me to call her and run every little detail past her (which she didn't tell me she wanted); my style is simply that if you ask me to do something, I don't bug you, I just get stuff *done*. So, even though I did exactly what she asked me to do, she basically threw it all out the window. It took all of my willpower to not tell her to shove it...
must.....breathe.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

She sounds like a controlling micromanager, deb. People like that will drive you crazy if you let them. You're a capable grown woman. You don't need to get everything you do approved by someone who thinks she has to have her fingers in every pie (so to speak).


----------



## Zurgh

On the fence... to continue with the prop challenge & keep it under budget, or grow it huge & super BAD ASS, budget be dammed?

Deb, stab and/or shoot to thrill... or kill... or ignore the lame bit...er, micro-manager.

EQ, onion salad makes the high heels so sexy, re-ow!

Send me any un-fingered pie for proper disposal...

Also, Esma sleeps in her bed on my desk...:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Here's something special for everyone.................


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Tried my hand at celtic knotting for the first time tonight. It came out pretty good, if I do say so myself. We also did some vines on the tombstone that look awesome, too. I'll have the video up in just a bit, and I'll post a link.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Goblin!!! You shouldn't post stories like that... Thank goodness I read that post this morning...(and the creepy picture didn't help either)....


----------



## Headless

Hairazor said:


> Tuesday it was 80 out, today we are shoveling snow. Summer sure gets shorter every year!!


Wish Winter would get shorter every year...........



Blackrose1978 said:


> Good morning all! It is such a great day. I finally get a break from my trouble child while he does state testing at the school. He had his OJS eval yesterday so maybe they will have some insite as to what do I do next. He has such an attitude problem and nothing I say or do makes him understand how much trouble he is in. But at least with working on new projects have givin me a way to cope with the insanity of it all. Nothing like stress to get creative juices flowing!!!


Hope everything goes well there Blackrose. It's tough enough raising kids.



Draik41895 said:


> I'd like to wear a purple tux to prom. If I cant get one I just dont know what I'll do.





RoxyBlue said:


> Two words: "spray paint" :googly:


Too many fumes Roxy? 



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Trying to convince the Boss Lady to run the camera for a little while, while I do a short tutorial on my new tombstone technique.
> 
> I've also successfully informed my bum brother in law that we will not loan, or give him, any money, financial support, etc. I've also let him know that he is not allowed to move into our house and sponge off of us for any reason. He has alienated every other relative my wife has against him, by doing these things. My wife is too kind to tell him bluntly, but luckily, I do not have that particular mental restriction.


Sometimes we sensitive women need someone who doesn't crumble Bio..... 



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Goblin!!! You shouldn't post stories like that... Thank goodness I read that post this morning...(and the creepy picture didn't help either)....


LOL I'm with you P5! I did love the Branch Manager though!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Well so far today is starting out better. Even got outside to do a little work on my prop. Love working on halloween stuff at 4:30 in the am..


----------



## debbie5

Cool morning...I opened all the windows and doors...then realized the heat was on! Mrs. Robin is sitting on her new nest on the front porch again this year. Load of towels on the line so they can get sweet smelling and stiff (am I the only one who likes stiff, scrubby towels??). Have a lunch date with a girl friend, which should be fun. Decided to not do any more community service after September. Hubby sees how I ruminate on the gossipy and sometimes mean spiritedness that other people put out, and has been telling me to cut back for 6 months now as he thinks I'm just over loaded. This nonsense yesterday with the Scout lady made me really angry & sad and put me over the top of my tolerance level. I'm bailing on everything except the one troop who I work with whose co-leader is very grounded and up-front. I'm not even gonna do the Halloween dance in October..gonna do my own yard haunt again. Since I feel Asbergian in many situations lately, I guess I just need to choose carefully who I let into my life until I get a handle on how to deal with everyday people.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Deb - sometimes you just get caught up with the things you are doing in life and you have to sit back and evaluate the situation. 

Can't wait for the workday to end. It's only 9:13 a.m. and I'm ready to leave. Too nice out and would like to go home. Do you think the bossman would go for that excuse?

Hopefully going to the National Haunter's Convention tomorrow with my M&T group. I think that's why I'm antsy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^We'll be there, too, DW! I've suggested any HF attendees meet at the Big Scary Show booth at 1:00PM. HalloweenZombie will be at the booth and has a 1:30PM class to teach so hopefully he will at least be able to get into one group shot before going off to educate the masses


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I'm sitting around in a sleep deprived fog, and came up with an idea to add to the entryway, using some scrap 1" foam that was given to me. I'm going to use a dollar store hanging sign and some LEDs for this particular addition. Should be interesting.


----------



## dead hawk

sounds awesome bio, I'm building a trailer for my scooter or my bike, just to haul crap though I have no definite use right now


----------



## scareme

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Tried my hand at celtic knotting for the first time tonight. It came out pretty good, if I do say so myself. We also did some vines on the tombstone that look awesome, too. I'll have the video up in just a bit, and I'll post a link.


Does this mean your hands are feeling better? I hope so, but don't do too much.



CrazedHaunter said:


> Well so far today is starting out better. Even got outside to do a little work on my prop. Love working on halloween stuff at 4:30 in the am..


Prop work at 4:30 is my night work, not morning work. But glad to hear you day is better than the last one.



debbie5 said:


> Cool morning...I opened all the windows and doors...then realized the heat was on! Mrs. Robin is sitting on her new nest on the front porch again this year. Load of towels on the line so they can get sweet smelling and stiff (am I the only one who likes stiff, scrubby towels??). Have a lunch date with a girl friend, which should be fun. Decided to not do any more community service after September. Hubby sees how I ruminate on the gossipy and sometimes mean spiritedness that other people put out, and has been telling me to cut back for 6 months now as he thinks I'm just over loaded. This nonsense yesterday with the Scout lady made me really angry & sad and put me over the top of my tolerance level. I'm bailing on everything except the one troop who I work with whose co-leader is very grounded and up-front. I'm not even gonna do the Halloween dance in October..gonna do my own yard haunt again. Since I feel Asbergian in many situations lately, I guess I just need to choose carefully who I let into my life until I get a handle on how to deal with everyday people.


I'm not big on line dryed clothes. Too stiff. I'm glad your cutting back on community service. It's eaiser to enjoy things when they are coming at you slower. And you've done the school Halloween for two years now, it's someone elses turn now.

My son just sent me a picture of him standing in front of the Mona Lisa. Soo cool. They get home from their honeymoon tomorrow. It will be nice to have my little family back in one country. Plus, he said he's bringing me home a little something. Maybe it's a grandchild.


----------



## Goblin

I called the bank to see if the SSI had deposited my check in my savings account......Lady tells me no......Call SSI office.....They say they did......
Call the bank back.....Same lady says they did not.......Call the SSI again.....
They look it up and say it was deposited and processed by the bank. Tell me to go to the bank have them give me a print out and tell the lady to call 
them I while I was there.....Go to the bank. Tell them what the SSI said. Same lady that was on the phone. She gets huffy. Tells me the check has not 
been deposited. Won't give a printout, nor call the SSI......Go all the way across town to the SSI office. They give me a printout that shows the check 
was not only deposited in my account but was processed as well! Tell me to give that to the bank.....Back to the bank I go! This time a different woman
waits on me. Give her the SSI printout. She looks it up .on the computor then talks the her manager.......Come to find out they have lisited my account 
as dormant! They had to straighten all that out and now I have to wait till in the morning to get my money!

The first woman just told me it wasn't there and never bothered to check into it at all! Her attitude was "Your check's not here, better luck next time!


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Goblin!!! You shouldn't post stories like that... Thank goodness I read that post this morning...(and the creepy picture didn't help either)....


Yes, but you didn't answer the question!


----------



## Headless

Goblin I'd like to commiserate on your banking dramas but I'm still having chills over that picture!!!! 

Very productive day today - I managed to get a heap of invitations started. This year I'm making a pop up card which I could kick myself for because its going to be so much work, but once the idea was in my head I couldn't go with anything else. I have put the "stage" together for about 15 invitations and printed off about 40 of the background design for the front of the invitation. Also cut out some fences and stuck on what I had left of some stickers. Still need to print off the inserts with the details of the party and attach the figures that will stand up when the card is opened and also buy the rest of the cardstock I need. But I'm very happy with the progress given I have about 65 to make!

Very chilly here tonight. Can't get close enough to the fire.....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

scareme said:


> Does this mean your hands are feeling better? I hope so, but don't do too much.


We had a few days of warmth, and I haven't done anything for almost a month. Hands weren't hurting too bad, so I decided to give the $20 prop challenge a try, and I knew I'd have to build something. So, I loaded up on Aleve and just worked through hand cramps.

Base coat is on, and once it dries, I'll be able to MM it, then I can add the tea-staining and special touches to it.

I may not win the Challenge, but I have enjoyed being able to build something again.


----------



## Hairazor

Headless I hope you post pics of your invitations when done. Your invitations are masterpieces.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*MAY THE 4TH BE WITH YOU!!*


----------



## debbie5

I am a year older today.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, debbie5!!

I'ts raining here ... all day supposedly. And tomorrow. I've been in the basement all morning. And tomorrow.


----------



## dead hawk

happy old day, how young are you


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Headless

Hairazor said:


> Headless I hope you post pics of your invitations when done. Your invitations are masterpieces.


Thanks Hairazor - will try to get some shots of them later today.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEB!!!!!

4:30 am - been awake since about 1:00. This is going to be a very long day.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Goblin said:


>


What would I do? Wonder why a fearsome looking creature like that has small human hands.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The parrot just said "oh, baby" lol


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolERBY DAY!!! YAY! Go horses! So fun!

Edit: And Orb won it!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Goblin said:


> Yes, but you didn't answer the question!


:jol:I didn't answer because...I DON'T KNOW!!! I am not sure...honestly Goblin...I am not scared of anything...no kidding....not ANYTHING...and then I read your twisted story...and I can totally see this happening to a teenager...hear your Mom calling you from downstairs...start to run down the stairs and you hear your Mom's voice from her bedroom down the hall telling you not to go downstairs....
P.S. Me? Who never has dreams, had a horribly lucid dream about this very scenario.... Goblin...you are the master of true horror...take a bow... I will hide back under my blanket...


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Happy B'day Deb!!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

No one posted that today was National Star Wars Day, so I'd like to say to everyone here on HauntForum:

May the Fourth be With You!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Dark Angel 27 said:


> *MAY THE 4TH BE WITH YOU!!*
> Star Wars Subway Car - YouTube


Bio, you were not alone in your recognition of the day. Wish I could say I was a fan...storm trooper costumes are cool though!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Bio, you were not alone in your recognition of the day. Wish I could say I was a fan...storm trooper costumes are cool though!


I wonder how I missed that. Sorry, DA!

Jack, stormtrooper costumes are pretty cool, but I'm a bigger fan of the bounty hunter armor, which the stormtrooper armor was based off of.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I spent part of the day up in Oaks PA at the National Haunters Convention and totally enjoyed seeing some of the lovely HauntForum folks we talk to here. Also met Dead with Dave (such a pleasant guy) and got a copy of "American Scream" autographed by HalloweenZombie himself


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I wonder how I missed that. Sorry, DA!
> 
> Jack, stormtrooper costumes are pretty cool, but I'm a bigger fan of the bounty hunter armor, which the stormtrooper armor was based off of.


Yes, the bounty hunter armor is the best. I worked with a web developer who worshiped Boba Fett...tried to convince him I should paint his helmet and super bike like the helmet and ship, but he was too timid to go for it! Happy SW day dude!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

...sitting on the front porch smoking a cigar I bought in Key West a couple weeks ago...bliss.


----------



## Draik41895

So ive decided that I'll soon transform my dad into Captain Spaulding


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

^ Just be careful, Captain Spaulding is a dangerous guy.


----------



## Sideshow.Zombeau

^ It's kind of funny but when I was younger I made a Pirate Dummy named Captain Spaulding. I used a deflated Spaulding volleyball as his head. Then about 12 years later Zombie's House of 1000 Corpses was released. He wasn't such a bad guy.


----------



## Goblin

Something for the Star Wars fans...................










Got my money today. Hope this isn't gonna be a monthly thing with them!


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I didn't answer because...I DON'T KNOW!!! I am not sure...honestly Goblin...I am not scared of anything...no kidding....not ANYTHING...and then I read your twisted story...and I can totally see this happening to a teenager...hear your Mom calling you from downstairs...start to run down the stairs and you hear your Mom's voice from her bedroom down the hall telling you not to go downstairs....
> P.S. Me? Who never has dreams, had a horribly lucid dream about this very scenario.... Goblin...you are the master of true horror...take a bow... I will hide back under my blanket...


NO! Don't hide under the covers! That's the first place they'll look! Second
is under the bed and third is in the closet! Oh yeah...............

Pleasant dreams! :


----------



## Dark Angel 27

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I wonder how I missed that. Sorry, DA!
> 
> Jack, stormtrooper costumes are pretty cool, but I'm a bigger fan of the bounty hunter armor, which the stormtrooper armor was based off of.


LOL It's okay. :lolkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looking forward to having a temporary working sink hooked up in the kitchen tomorrow.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Pumpkin5

Goblin said:


>


:jol:Even though that face still freaks me out, I am not scared of spiders.(nice try,Goblin!)


----------



## Headless

Goblin said:


>


That's no awkward moment - that is a TERRIFYING MOMENT!!!!!!

Took my best friend to lunch today for her birthday which was yesterday. Lovely meal but boy I've eaten way too much food today!!!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Had a long night at work. But I came home and was able to work on my $20 prop for a little bit. Long way to go, but I think I can finish it by Friday. Maybe earlier, if I'm not too tired tomorrow morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

May 6 is:

Beverage Day - time for that mid-morning cup o' joe 

National Tourist Appreciation Day - take a day off and go be a tourist somewhere

National Nurses Day - hats off to all the dedicated, hard-working nurses

No Diet Day - I think that means I can add a shot of Baileys Irish cream to my coffee for those extra allowed calories. And whipped cream, too.


----------



## dead hawk

Did a weeks worth of homework, I'm so energetic and bored and tired and it just sucks


----------



## RoxyBlue

Plumber is in the kitchen soldering pipes - made the smoke alarm go off, so I have most of the windows open to get fresh air into the house. If he has to inhale fumes like this daily, I'm wondering if he has all his brain cells intact.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Welding? Didnt you use PVC or copper pipes?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

RoxyBlue said:


> Plumber is in the kitchen soldering pipes - made the smoke alarm go off, so I have most of the windows open to get fresh air into the house. If he has to inhale fumes like this daily, I'm wondering if he has all his brain cells intact.


Roxy, enhealin fooms ne'er diddle my no herm!,,,


----------



## RoxyBlue

^LOL

Copper water lines came with the house, BD.


----------



## Draik41895

So I bought an air brush and compressor kit from Harbor Freight, and when I open it up, there's no hose! Considering it says on the box that it has a 5 foot hose, I'll probably be taking it back tomorrow. Blegh, I'll just go pour my latex.


----------



## Hairazor

Draik, I just hate when that ^ happens!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Even though that face still freaks me out, I am not scared of spiders.(nice try,Goblin!)


Oh? Then how about........THIS?


----------



## Headless

And reading the last line a shiver went down my spine!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Draik41895 said:


> So I bought an air brush and compressor kit from Harbor Freight, and when I open it up, there's no hose! Considering it says on the box that it has a 5 foot hose, I'll probably be taking it back tomorrow. Blegh, I'll just go pour my latex.


The compressor and brush kit is supposed to come with a 5 foot black hose. Also, the six brush set with the stand comes with 6 blue and yellow hoses. Don't let the people there gyp you by giving you a plastic hose, either. It's supposed to be a braided hose with screw on fittings.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

goblin said:


>


i love this!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Library says I didn't return two books that I KNOW I returned (plus, for good measure, I searched the house: no books) ...$76 in replacement fee. I can't use my library card 'til its paid. Guess I'm never going to the library again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have no idea where the kitchen towels were put when we packed things up for the cabinet replacements.....


----------



## Bone Dancer

Go ahead Roxy, use a bathroom towel. I won't tell a soul about it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Goblin said:


>


Oooh ooh, I wanna play!


----------



## Hairazor

Debbie5, go to the Library and look on the shelf where the books belong and see if they got shelved without being checked in. I work at a Library and it happens way more often than we would like when the person checking in gets distracted, or, the scanner misscanned.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> Go ahead Roxy, use a bathroom towel. I won't tell a soul about it.


You're, like, psychic or something! That's exactly what I did this morning!


----------



## Bone Dancer

They call me something, but I don't think it was psychic. Psy.... something?

Deb, just go to another library, borrow the same book and return that to the first library. This will work as long as you have alot of libraries in your area. Buying the book on ebay would be cheaper then the fine.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Library says I didn't return two books that I KNOW I returned (plus, for good measure, I searched the house: no books) ...$76 in replacement fee. I can't use my library card 'til its paid. Guess I'm never going to the library again.


I now stand at the counter and wait until they scan the books back in. Like Hairazor said, it happens more often than you would think.



RoxyBlue said:


> I have no idea where the kitchen towels were put when we packed things up for the cabinet replacements.....


Break out your Halloween kitchen towles. We all have them. I even have Thanksgiving, Christmas and for the first time, Easter towles.


----------



## scareme

Bone Dancer said:


> They call me something, but I don't think it was psychic. Psy.... something?


Phycho! Short and easy to remember.


----------



## Death's Door

Hello Peeps - Had a great time at the National Haunter's Convention with the Jersey Devil M&T group and got to meet some of the Hauntforum members. I woke up on Sunday morning and my chipmunk cheeks were hurting (probably for smiling and laughing so much). 

Hubby got home safe late Sunday afternoon. He was a pooped puppy from having too much fun. He was up at 4:30 a.m. every morning to start his day of hunting, helping with the cooking, doing the dishes, working on/fixing up the lodge and visiting the local neighbors.


----------



## debbie5

Got my hair cut. My head looks like a baked potato with hair.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Goblin said:


> Oh? Then how about........THIS?


:jol:Now Goblin...you're just being mean....you know the more I see that demented face...the cuter he gets......


----------



## Copchick

scareme said:


> I now stand at the counter and wait until they scan the books back in. Like Hairazor said, it happens more often than you would think.
> 
> Break out your Halloween kitchen towles. We all have them. I even have Thanksgiving, Christmas and for the first time, Easter towles.


I wait too for my returns to be scanned in. A couple years ago they missed a Dvd that I knew I returned. The library was really good about it and explained that sometimes it can happen. With our library system, I may have a book from another part of the county, not necessarily from my library. So we had to wait for about a week for that library to check in the Dvd I had returned.

I love tea towels! I think I'm some kind of nut collecting so many different ones! Of course there are the holiday ones and some are just so pretty that I have to have it! I think I might be a hoarder.


----------



## Bone Dancer

LOL, well ya know CC, they say admitting you have a problem is the first step.

I was wondering, if you collect tea towels, do you also have those fancy soups nobody can use?


----------



## scareme

Well so much for taking it easy this year. Since I'm only doing pumpkins this year, I thought I would have all summer to carve the 100+ pumpkins I've collected. Well, this week hubby and I decided I would spend the summer at out house in Iowa. I'll return to Oklahoma after my niece's wedding on Oct. 12th. So now my leisure summer to work on them becomes three weeks now, and two weeks in Oct. And I need to pack what I'll need in those three weeks. The house is empty, and trashed by our last renters. I'll need kitchenware, beds and bedding, towles and bathroom supplies. Plus what ever I need to work on the house. It should be an interesting summer. I'm trying to tell my hubby the 100+ pumpkins are a nessary part of the house, but so far he isn't buying it. He'd have to haul them up, then turn around and haul them back when I'm finished. Any other ideas? My brain is fryed right now.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm very pleased with how the props are going. It's moving right along and as long as the house doesn't burn down between tonight and tomorrow, I ought to have my entry done on time.

But for now, I'm exhausted so goodnight everyone!


----------



## debbie5

I seriously think ALL Haunters have Hoarders Light...only a small tipping point away from full-blown hoarding.
Well, maybe not the 6-feet-deep-of-adult-diapers-in-the-non-working-bathroom part...


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I say we start haunt hoarders anonymous...Hi! My name is Joe and I hoard junk to make Halloween props!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Not sure CH, but I think if your a haunter, being a hoarder is almost a given. If you are saving things because they "might" be useful to make "something" you are on the edge. I mean really, do you have a hard time throwing out the cardboard tubes in paper towels.


----------



## Goblin

In 1982 I checked a book about Halloween out of the library. Figured it would give me some ideas. When I took it back they told 
me I had messed the book up and would have to pay for it! There was nothing wrong with the book. They said there was and I 
owed them 15.00.I told them if I pay for it then I'm gonna keep the book! They agreed to it. They got 15.00 and I got the book! 
They thought they had pulled something over on me. Unfortunatelly, I discovered that the book was a first edition and the 
copywright date was 1912. It was a 70 year old first edition! They got 15.00 for it.......and the book is worth many times that! 
Who got the better of who?

I still gave the book. It's a 101 years old now!


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Now Goblin...you're just being mean....you know the more I see that demented face...the cuter he gets......


Mean? Me! :

How about zombies?


----------



## Copchick

Scareme - how about shipping them when you leave, and ship them back when you're finished? Might be expensive. Or I know that people will send things on an Amtrack train. I don't know the cost for that, but you would need someone to pick them up at each location. Or tell Rick that he needs to get a bigger vehicle or trailer! There are priorities you know.


----------



## Headless

Goblin that Zombie is gonna have such a headache by the time he's finished!!!! 

100 pumpkins! I think you need 50 friends to give you a hand Scareme! Good luck!

I'm a photography widow again tonight - partner has gone out taking photos for the local acting group who have their final dress rehearsal tonight before "going live" tomorrow night. I'm pretty happy for him though - he's really enjoying the involvement and taking some really nice photos along the way.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I go to the doc this morning to see if he still thinks surgery is the best option. Hope he doesn't just decide to do this...:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Bone Dancer said:


> Not sure CH, but I think if your a haunter, being a hoarder is almost a given. If you are saving things because they "might" be useful to make "something" you are on the edge. I mean really, do you have a hard time throwing out the cardboard tubes in paper towels.


cardboard paper towel tubesp! we can make props from cardboard paper towel tubes? Ah crap! now I have to save cardboard paper towel tubes!! Where am I gonna put them?


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, 100 pumpkins to carve! How bout having a pumpkin carving party? Or maybe the local high school drama or art department would help. A friend here who teaches art at the high school says she gets asked to have her students help carve pumpkins for the walk way for Spook Walk.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just saw the new Audi commercial with Leonard Nimoy and he's starting to look like Liam Neeson.


----------



## Headless

Good luck Bio!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

OMG. Have I ever told you guys how much you all amuse me! Thanks for the giggles!


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Just saw the new Audi commercial with Leonard Nimoy and he's starting to look like Liam Neeson.


Love the ending, and I think Nimoy is 82 now. Middle age for a Vulcan.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a hilarious video - perfect interaction between Nimoy and Zachary I posted a link over in the Favorite YouTube Videos thread.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

If you ever get a chance for the doctor to do a nerve test on your hands with the electrodes and needles, be fore-warned. Your hands will go completely numb afterwards.

He ordered an MRI of my neck to make sure it isn't a compressed nerve, and told me that I am a good candidate for surgery on my left hand. Said he doesn't think I need it for my right hand just yet.

I am allowed to sculpt in moderation, though. No more than 30 minutes at a time, though. I'll be pushing it to finish my $20 prop.


----------



## Spooky1

Scareme, I'm sure you'll be able to find space for at least a dozen pumpkins in your car.


----------



## scareme

Hairazor said:


> Scareme, 100 pumpkins to carve! How bout having a pumpkin carving party? Or maybe the local high school drama or art department would help. A friend here who teaches art at the high school says she gets asked to have her students help carve pumpkins for the walk way for Spook Walk.





Spooky1 said:


> Scareme, I'm sure you'll be able to find space for at least a dozen pumpkins in your car.


That's a good idea Hairazor. The high school bus stops just a few houses from mine. About a dozen kids get off. I'll ask some of them if they want to help. They think of me as the Halloween lady anyway. I did get 10 carved today. But they were the Dollar Tree ones, and easy to carve. I'm having a little harder time carving the Michale's ones. I'll have to search some ideas on here as to how to carve them. And Spooky1, I have thought of throwing some under the towles and bedding. Something tells me I'll get caught. 



BioHazardCustoms said:


> If you ever get a chance for the doctor to do a nerve test on your hands with the electrodes and needles, be fore-warned. Your hands will go completely numb afterwards.
> 
> He ordered an MRI of my neck to make sure it isn't a compressed nerve, and told me that I am a good candidate for surgery on my left hand. Said he doesn't think I need it for my right hand just yet.
> 
> I am allowed to sculpt in moderation, though. No more than 30 minutes at a time, though. I'll be pushing it to finish my $20 prop.


I've said it before, the surgery is so worth it. You'll wonder why you put it off for so long when you see how your hands feel. You're lucky you can still sculpt. My hands had gotten so bad I could hardly brush my teeth.


----------



## dead hawk

I still have a Canadian accent...I'm starting to get use to it but whatever. Stupid tonsillectomy


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

Maybe its just putting away the blocks.
So much for hanging your feet over the bed at night.
Those are neat hands too.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Bone Dancer said:


> Maybe its just putting away the blocks.


Maybe it's Maybelline.


----------



## debbie5

LOLl!


----------



## Headless

Ahhh but where is it going to PUT the blocks? I agree BD - they are pretty neat!

We went to the opening night of the local amateur acting group tonight. Hmmmm. Dinner was fun before. Clearly I didn't have enough wine during the meal, but hey - kudos for them getting up and doing their thing on stage.

Late night though - I'll be cursing that in a few hours when I have to get up for work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

May 9 is:

Lost Sock Memorial Day - you know the ones they mean, all those socks that disappear into the black hole in your washer or dryer

National Train Day - trains are okay, but the real beauty is all the wonderful old train stations you see standing abandoned around the country. You can't help but look at them and think "Perfect place for a haunt".


----------



## scareme

I agree Roxy, I love seeing old train stations. I've seen some turned into shops or restaurants. I really love the sound of train whistles. As a child (back in the dark ages) I'd lay in bed at night and listen to the train whistles in the distance. To this day if I hear a train whistle, I stop what I'm doing to listen. 
When my son came back from his honeymoon he and his wife brought me a pair of skull earrings made of venetian glass. I love that my family is starting to get me.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Crap! Just Crap!!!
what is with Thursdays and me lately? 
I think from now on in I'm just going to call in sick and stay in bed on Thursday!!!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

scareme said:


> I agree Roxy, I love seeing old train stations. I've seen some turned into shops or restaurants. I really love the sound of train whistles. As a child (back in the dark ages) I'd lay in bed at night and listen to the train whistles in the distance. To this day if I hear a train whistle, I stop what I'm doing to listen.
> When my son came back from his honeymoon he and his wife brought me a pair of skull earrings made of venetian glass. I love that my family is starting to get me.


We still have the trains that go through out town. Even though I'm three blocks in from them, they are still very loud.

Wow, skulls in venetian glass - sounds like a very nice gift. You're training them well.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay for your kids bringing you a great gift Scareme! It reminds me of the time my youngest was in college and she and a friend went Christmas shopping. She picked out a glass in a claw hand for me and her friend was horrified, she just said trust me my Mom will love it and I did!


----------



## Copchick

Scareme, post a picture of the earrings. How nice that they FINALLY get you!

I am so fortunate to live close to trains, hearing their whistles at two different locations, hearing the barges at night with their loud blasts and I live over the hill from the county airport. So I get to listen to some different plane, jet engines and helicopters. Back when 9/11 happened, it was so eerily quiet except when a line of 7 Blackhawk helicopters went over my house in formation. Holy crap, they shook my house and made the dogs bark! Anyway, I like train whistles the best I think.


----------



## Zurgh

Perhaps resurrecting Splurg the Damp wasn't the best idea today...


----------



## Spooky1

I was able to get the lawn (or should I say jungle) mowed today after work. It's the first time it's been dry enough in days, and rain is forecast through Saturday. The plants are loving the cool damp weather.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

:lolkin: Just had to share:


----------



## debbie5

I went *very* reluctantly to visit my 96 year old grandmother in the Alzheimers unit at a nursing home. I was surprised to find I was not as freaked out as I thought I would be. After seeing many residents who were clearly physically wasted away & non-verbal, I was delighted to be able to chat, hear her voice, pat her soft skin & smooch her. The twinkle is out of her eye, but I'm so happy she's still here. So happy.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

So glad you got to see your grandmother Deb. I still miss mine and she passed away when my daughter was very young. She too had Alzheimers. Such a sad disease, especially for the family.

Love the florist sign DA.

Last weekend I bought 5 packs of stickers to finish my invitations. Today an envelope arrived but when I opened it all that was there was 2 packs of stickers I didn't even order. I went online to send a note to the seller only to find that not only do they no longer have the ones I ordered, but they've refunded HALF the money I paid and sent me stickers I don't want. Now why would I pay money for something I didn't want in the first place......... It's only $12 but Not Happy.

Good thing it's Friday night and I have a nice cold glass of wine......


----------



## Headless

Goblin said:


>


ROFLMAO - the ultimate in bad taste!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frank just came in all wet, must be raining. My weather cat.
So I dry him off, he goes and gets a snack then goes back outside.


----------



## Headless

LOL BD - its a cat - you expected him to do what you thought he should do - ie stay dry? Why should he - he knows you'll dry him off again when he comes back! Cats have staff - remember???????


----------



## Hairazor

Bone Dancer, years ago I had a cat that Loved to be out in a storm. When the weather would start storming he would sit in the window sill and get antsy then go to the door and start yowling till we let him out. We wouldn't see him again till the storm was over.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn - May 10 is Clean Up Your Room Day and I've got a whole house full of rooms to clean up


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frank like to play in the snow too.


----------



## Death's Door

Headless said:


> LOL BD - its a cat - you expected him to do what you thought he should do? Cats have staff - remember???????


I totally agree and I don't even have a cat - except for Oscar, my Thursday night micro-managing supervisor. It's funny when he wants his 1,000 pets and scatches, he comes over to let me know. However, when I call him over - he is reluctant about it.


----------



## Evil Queen

RoxyBlue said:


> Damn - May 10 is Clean Up Your Room Day and I've got a whole house full of rooms to clean up


Tell me about it.


----------



## scareme

Goblin said:


>





Headless said:


> ROFLMAO - the ultimate in bad taste!!!!


No, the ultimate in bad taste would be if the residents names were on the tombstones. lol :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Computer mouse appears to have given up the ghost. I suspect that retracting mechanism had something to do with it. Poopies!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I know what you mean Roxy. I am still using my first mouse, a Logitech T-BB13, thumb ball, two key, with a center roller wheel. I have looked for a replacement just in case, but cant find this model anymore. Maybe I can get a usb port in my ICD and control the screen like Iron Man. lol


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Damn - May 10 is Clean Up Your Room Day and I've got a whole house full of rooms to clean up


Me too Roxy - instead of cleaning house today we tackled a VERY long overdue project of the pond out the front of the house. When I looked back at the "progress" photos I had taken I was SOMEWHAT embarrassed to see they had been taken in January 2011!!!!! Not much PROGRESS you would say.



scareme said:


> No, the ultimate in bad taste would be if the residents names were on the tombstones. lol :googly:


I'll give you that one.



Goblin said:


>


OMG what a scary looking kid! LOL


----------



## Headless

Sometimes its nice to do something for someone just because you can!

The local theatrical group had a production playing this week from Thursday night through to tonight. I got a call just as the show was starting tonight to say that their fog machine had died and wondering if they could borrow ours. I was in the midst of cooking dinner so Shane jumped in the car and drove in to deliver it - 40 minute return trip but we were so thrilled to be able to help out and make a difference.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Headless said:


> Sometimes its nice to do something for someone just because you can!
> 
> The local theatrical group had a production playing this week from Thursday night through to tonight. I got a call just as the show was starting tonight to say that their fog machine had died and wondering if they could borrow ours. I was in the midst of cooking dinner so Shane jumped in the car and drove in to deliver it - 40 minute return trip but we were so thrilled to be able to help out and make a difference.


:jol:You are incredibly sweet. And because of you & Shane, the show WILL go on! Ta Da! Lots of good karma coming your way for that good deed! (Haunters are the BEST people!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mother nature is conspiring to keep us from taking some night shots of my new obelisk. It is absolutely pouring outside.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Hey RB - 

I did an obolsk ... obalees ... tall pointy thing a couple of years ago, and had the hardest time with the angles at the top. How did YOU do it? I'd love to see it. I wasn't completely happy with mine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

This is the obelisk I was talking about, Dr M:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=35215

I avoided the "angle" issue by making an "angel", so all you have to do is rearrange the letters and your problem will be solved

Another obelisk I've done had only a partially angled top piece. The video in the thread shows how it was done:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28925&highlight=obelisk


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Pretty sneaky!! But I love it!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Finally back from the memorial service thrown for my birthmom's boyfriend. Thank you Xanax, I really love how you made me so calm when I wanted nothing more then to rant at my birth mom, I'm still feeling the side effects, so I may take a nap.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Reminds me of a DuPont ad slogan - "Better living through chemistry":googly:


----------



## scareme

Roxy, feel the rain!


----------



## Headless

LOL and some wouldn't even have a clue that its raining in the first place.....

Started another cage this morning for my remote controlled tarantula. Then down came the rain and I got a little chilly - came inside - have a headache - hoping its a minor setback. But I'm happy with the progress on the cage.

Two hours later and its still raining. At this rate the pond will be full of water.


----------



## S[email protected]

It rained all day here too. I got no work done on my pond. That pallet of rocks in my driveway isn't going anywhere anytime soon. Grrrr.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

HAHAHAHAHA omg imagine finding that!!!!!

I did be a brave little halloween prop making person and go back out to the shed to finish the cage. I know I'll pay for it as I feel pretty ordinary right now - maybe a glass of wine will help - but I did finish the prop AND take photos. So pretty happppppyyyy.


----------



## debbie5

Went on an overnight camping trip with one of my troops...took 2 1/2 hours to get breakfast and then, the food ran out. I had one three inch breakfast sausage link and two sections of orange. Guess who wasn't happy? Still, all the girls ended up having a blast. I am just wondering why our Council charges so much for these events. The costs involved don't justify the price...I put on a whole weekend campout for the entire city, and I only charged $15 a girl for all the food, activities & lodging...this was $25 for just an **overnight**. I think Council is using these campouts to make money, which is unethical. I wonder how I'd find out what's going on with the finances?? I smell something fishy.

EDIT: Ohhhh, ignorant me. I just figured out that the woman who organized this underfed us and bought a TON of craft supplies so she could take all the extra food & crafts she bought (and didn't feed to us) on HER camping trip this upcoming weekend. How cost effective..for HER! I just wrote a letter about this ripoff to Council, but I know they won 't do diddly, as she is one of the few outdoor trainers they have. She was very sarcastic and snippy to the girls this weekend...very intimidating and snide. Yikes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you have the proof she did that, Deb, perhaps a letter to the editor of the local newspaper would not come amiss


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Happy Mother's Day to all you Mom haunters out here! Raise those little ones to appreciate Halloween the way we all do!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Freeze warnings for tonight.


----------



## Copchick

Here too, BD. I refuse to turn the furnace back on. Maybe in the a.m. to just get the chill out.


----------



## Zurgh

All I got with my night was a darkness warning...:googly:


----------



## scareme

I hope everyone had a great Mother's Day. Hubby got me a great gift that I'll post a picture of tomorrow. I had a little slight, but my husband said I'm just being too sensitive. So I'm asking you here what you think. My daughter gave me a lovely card with a Mommy and baby donkey on it that said, "Thanks for always putting up with me, even when I'm a pain in the a$$." Cute, right? She also gave my husband a card because when she was looking for Mom's day cards, she saw one she wanted to give him. His card goes, (forgive me it's long) "Dad, the older I get, the more I apperciate everything you've done, the more I admire and love you. (7 more verses about how wonderful he is, then) You held me, supported me, steadied me...but loved me enough to let me go. You're my anchor, my safety, my hero, my dad, and you're loved more than you'll ever know." I love that my daughter loves her dad so much, but it hurt that she chose today to say how much he means to her. The more I thought about it, the more hurt I was. Rick said I was going to ruin the day if I said anything, So I put it behind me. But it hurts. Am I being to sensitive? I should be happy she got me a card. Some Mom's don't even get that.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Your right, some Moms dont even get that. Be happy.
I believe "I love you"is just one verse, but can mean more then having seven more.
Love can not be measured. Which is greater, a dozen roses or a single wilted flower in a childs hand.


----------



## Goblin

Don't feel bad Scareme. At least you did get a card. My sister's kids just ignore her on Mother's Day.


----------



## Headless

I'm not sure how you handle that one Scareme. I can understand the disappointment and the hurt feelings. And yes some kids don't give their parents any recognition/cards/gifts. Some parents unfairly favour one child too. Every family dynamic is different. I would have been disappointed too as it took away from "your" special day. But then this whole mothers day/fathers day thing is a bit too commercial anyway. Do we really need a designated day to tell those we love how much they mean to us? I would let it go - all that matters is that you know she cares for both of you and at the end of the day it isn't a competition.


----------



## Copchick

I agree with all of the above. Do you think it's something that you could talk to her about? She may have found that great card to give to Rick and she probably should have given it to him next month on his special day. Think of it like this, the card she got you seems appropriate since it did hurt your feelings on YOUR day and it may seem like a "donkey" or jackass thing to do. Sometimes kids (no matter how old they are) just don't think about what's appropriate. That's what happens with family, your feelings get hurt and I'm sure it wasn't done intentionally. Let it go, and chalk it up to your child doing "one of those things " that drives you nuts as a mother.


----------



## debbie5

In the e.r. yesterday with a sudden and strong case of croup with the 9 year old. After lots of prednisone & meds, sitting on the freezing cold porch and Popsicles & honey,she finally was able to sleep. Scary. Today, she's home to get better and is all excited to spend the day with me. When I had her on the porch last night (cold air for some reason helps immensely with croup & stridor) I tucked her feet into the blankets & she started **sobbing** and said she felt sorry for kids in school who don't have good mommas and she was so happy I was *her* mommma. 


Scareme, I'd wait a few days and tell her. I think we're too old & smart to sit on & stuff feelings any more. Just try to explain calmly how you felt. ((hugs))


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I finally finished my $20 prop challenge entry. Pics and a video I crappily edited are uploading to the computer now. Should be up shortly.

**EDIT**
Scareme, she might have thought you would find the card touching and humorous. It may not have occurred to her that giving a touching card to her dad would hurt your feelings.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, personally I think the funny donkey card was the better one to get because those really sentimental ones kind of make me gag, but that could be just me Having said that, I have to say the timing was definitely not the best and I can understand the gut reaction of feeling hurt by it. Sometimes daughters idealize their relationship with their fathers. My youngest sister went through a rebellious phase in her late teens when Dad became "Daddy" and Mom became "Mother". It was deliberately done to distance herself from Mom and it pi$$ed off the rest of us. She eventually got past it and has long since remolded herself into the ideal daughter - partly driven by a bit of guilt from many years ago, I suspect.

When we were kids, my mom stayed at home with us - she went back to teaching when my youngest sister was in first grade - and Dad worked a full-time job. That was the reality of that generation. They both loved and cared for us, but by default, Mom was the one who was there every day dealing with all the myriad of practical issues that come with rearing eight children. She was on call at the front lines every day helping us through all those little catastrophes that loom so large to a child. My dad was (and still is) devoted to her and us, but practically speaking, he couldn't be with us as much as she could. I love my parents and I'm very much like my father, but much of what I've become as an adult is because of my mom.

If your household was anything like mine was, then you were the one there every day with your kids and your pain at what appears to be a slight aimed at you is understandable. Perhaps it would be best to give your daughter the benefit of the doubt and assume it was merely thoughtlessness, but you might also want to chat with her a bit about how it made you feel once a little time has gone by. Besides, part of developing good social etiquette is learning the simple principle of not doing something that detracts from another person's special day, so it will be a good lesson for her


----------



## Hairazor

Oh Scareme, poor timing on your daughter's part and you wouldn't be human if you didn't feel jabbed. I guess I would wait a bit and then do a "by the way" comment. Good to get it out to your other 1/2 (and us) though for now!


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Scareme - I don't know if its me but maybe your daughter gave you both cards at the same time because she loves both of you whether it's Mother's Day or any day. 

Also, maybe she gave you the "funny" card because you're the funny one out of the two parents. (I don't mean any disrespect in any way but maybe dad is more serious and you are lighter on some subjects.) I always enjoy your posts because they are funny/enlightening.


----------



## Zurgh

Could be worse, scareme... one year, everyone forgot my birthday, even myself...


----------



## scareme

Then you shouldn't have to count that birthday, which makes you 35.

Everyone is right, I should be glad I got a card, and a daughter who talks to me.

As I said, I was lucky to get a great gift from my hubby. And just in time for working on my pumpkins. I've gotten 43 finished so far. Not to bad for 4 days work. At this rate I should be finished before next month.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

That is a beautiful carving set!


----------



## Copchick

Nice set, Scareme!


----------



## Hairazor

Ditto ^ Scareme!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Very nice gift! My partner bought me one a few years ago but it's a bit rusty now.

I've had a great day - finished early and came home to spend time with my daughter who is visiting for a couple of days. We've spent quite a bit of time chatting and made a batch of lamingtons. Dinner is on - Corned Beef, Potato Bake and steamed vegetables. Sticky Date pudding for dessert. Its freezing outside though - very grateful for a nice warm fire tonight that's for sure.


----------



## Hauntiholik

and National Buttermilk Biscuit Day


----------



## Draik41895

Bam! Prom Night!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^What a handsome couple you make, Draik. Your date is lovely and I see PURPLE on you!


----------



## Hairazor

Hey Draik, you 2 got the Look, man!


----------



## Death's Door

I want that biscuit!!!!!!

Hey Draik - nice pic of you and your prom date. Love the purple!

Because I handle the some of the office manager tasks, our receptionist (a 72-year-old spry trouble maker) told me yesterday that the control button that lets the guests into our suite wasn't working. She had to keep getting up to let people in. I contacted the security company and they came out today to install a updated version of the door controls. He replaces the whole thing and I'm standing there to check the door. Still won't let me in. He checks under the desk and discovers that the door controll was unplugged! We laughed and I still had him change out the system because it has been wearing out anyway. 

Our receptionist was out today. Wait till she gets in here tomorrow.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

you look awesome Draik! Hope it all went well for you two!


----------



## scareme

I don't know if I can dance like a chicken. Does it count if I walk like a chicken?

Dang Draik, you two are hot. Is she coming to collage with you?

Da Weiner, I had a co-worker whose stove broke and they bought a new one. When they were installing the new one, they found the old one was just unplugged. SHe said at least that way they were able to sell the old one.

We must have gone straight from winter to summer. Yesterday it was 94 in southern Oklahoma. My legs are not ready for shorts yet.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> ^What a handsome couple you make, Draik. Your date is lovely and I see PURPLE on you!


Roxy passed her eye exam with flying colors  (no pun intended). Good lookin girl under your wing Draik!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^:jol:

Trader Joe's mini almond biscotti are to DIE for!


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> ^:jol:
> 
> Trader Joe's mini almond biscotti are to DIE for!


Are you supposed to dip those in coffee? I tried to eat a biscotti once, dry, and it had the texture of a dirt clod.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, they're definitely meant for dipping, although the Trader Joe's mini ones are more delicate in texture. Biscotti are typically on the dry side and a mite crunchy, which makes them the perfect dipping accompaniment to a cup of hot tea or coffee. They soak up hot liquid like a sponge.


----------



## ladysherry

Scare me, I didn't even get a card from my son, I did get a "happy mothers day" as he passed me in the hall, and then brought me his laundry. I kept walking and went to work on my halloween props


----------



## scareme

ladysherry said:


> Scare me, I didn't even get a card from my son, I did get a "happy mothers day" as he passed me in the hall, and then brought me his laundry. I kept walking and went to work on my halloween props


You're right, I should be happy with what I got. But it felt like, if your son said "Happy Mother's Day, but I like Dad better". Kids, ya gotta love em, or else you'd be tempted to kill em. lol


----------



## Draik41895

Thanks guys, It was fun. I hate to say this, but the wasn't actually my date, I went stag as well as she. But we ran into each other there and had a good time, so it all worked out. And get this, SHE asked me to go see a horror movie with her the next chance we can. lame though, seems like not a lot's coming out soon.

We went out for lunch with my mom and Grandma on mothers day and had a good time, then yesterday was Senior Ditch Day a school, so yeah, good weekend. 

Oh yeah, we all went to Denny's when prom ended for all you can eat pancakes.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Draik41895 said:


> Thanks guys, It was fun. I hate to say this, but the wasn't actually my date, I went stag as well as she. But we ran into each other there and had a good time, so it all worked out. And get this, SHE asked me to go see a horror movie with her the next chance we can. lame though, seems like not a lot's coming out soon.


Well then, don't wait on a horror movie to come out, son! Make one.

I would volunteer my School of Charm services but looks like you're doing a fine job yourself.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My new supervisor told me last night that his two sons (16 and 14) want to know if they can come and work at my haunt this year. So, now I have three monsters, counting my son. Too bad I still have to set things up by myself...


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> my School of Charm services


Who? You? Bwah, ha, ha, haaaa!!!! 

BioHC - the more the merrier!

Draik - Your prom pic looks great. You're a handsome young man and she's a very lovely girl. Sounds like you had a great time!


----------



## debbie5

Holy crap, Draik! You look amazing!! that haircut looks faboo on you, and your non-date is beautiful!! (sniff, sniff, wiping away a tear)....our little Haunt Forum Boy is all grown up....hey- take her to the new Star Trek movie....


----------



## Evil Queen

^ I agree, 'cept for the Star Trek part, take her to see The Lords of Salem.


----------



## Draik41895

Lords of Salem was only playing for like a week here, and that was a few ago, unfortunately. But I hear The Great Gatsby is not to be missed. And thanks for the offer Lord Homicide.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

uhg


----------



## Headless

LOL Draik I almost didn't recognise you without scary makeup!!!!! Kidding - great pic and glad you had a good weekend.



scareme said:


> .......We must have gone straight from winter to summer. Yesterday it was 94 in southern Oklahoma. My legs are not ready for shorts yet.


Quite the opposite here - Summer one moment and Freezing Cold the next. My whole BODY isn't ready for this.

So tired - heading to bed for an early night.


----------



## debbie5

The principal of the school and I had a long chat. I had told her in an email last week that I wasn't going to put on the Halloween dance, as I felt overwhelmed. The truth is that I worked my ass off, the professional lighting wasn't as awesome as I thought it would be. and the principal's idea to have the new 7 & 8th graders "help" was a disaster.I literally couldn't walk by the end of the day, even with my cane. 

She said that "When you told me the Halloween dance was off, I felt like Christmas was cancelled". LOL. We set up a plan to have LOTS more adult helpers (people from the local community college) to man the doors (so kids aren't going in & out all night..creating potential troubles) as well as mature actors. She also agreed to let me store stuff at school, as having to physically carry ALL my stuff in, and then setting it up & then taking it all out in one day is physically too much. So, I guess I'm back on board, but with HELP. So, yay! I'm hoping to get someone ***(hinthint)*** from here to to design a blank zombie themed sign that I can then over lay text/info as the flyer that will go home with kids.  ZOLLERWEEN SHALL RISE AGAIN!!
At least now I'm excited again...I think I"m gonna do more lightweight, atmospheric decorations and less of the heavy stuff (full, wooden, graveyard fencing)....we'll see.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm so happy for you Deb! Not sure how I can help with the graphics thing. At least not today, (i'll be busy in the kitchen all day) but I'll see what I can find when I'm done.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Who? You? Bwah, ha, ha, haaaa!!!!


LOL, I knew I could count on you to catch that one!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to hear you're getting much-needed help, Deb. And being able to store things on site makes a big difference to how worn out you are at the end of the day

LordH, I think you have it in you to be charming if you so choose. I have faith in you:jol:

We're getting a bow window installed in our dining room today. It's replacing an old sliding glass door that pretty much led to nothing other than a three foot drop to the ground.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

It seems like with every cake something goes wrong...and it did. I frigerated the fondant I made. Big no no! Grrrr....two whole batches right in the trash can!*grumble grumble* let the personal a$$ kicking begin. *sigh*


----------



## scareme

debbie5, when your post started off "The principal of the school and I had a long chat." I thought oh oh, bad news. But it sounds like it turned out well. Good luck.

Dang Roxy, it sounds like you are going to have a whole new house. Did you post pictures of the kitchen finished? If so, I must have missed them. 

DA, That's how my cooking turns out. I think I would like cooking if it always turned out right. But I'm sure your's will turn out because I've seen some of the great cakes you've made. 

headless, I don't know if I would rather be heading into summer or winter. I wish we could just find a happy middle ground like fall or spring. I'm not crazy about extremes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Dang Roxy, it sounds like you are going to have a whole new house. Did you post pictures of the kitchen finished? If so, I must have missed them.


Nope, haven't posted pictures yet because the kitchen is on mid-project hold because the countertop is on backorder. The company that manufactures the quartz countertops is expanding their factory and neglected to inform companies selling their products that some of them might not be available for several weeks. The folks doing the work for us got the news after they had taken and called in the template measurements from the newly installed cabinets. If it weren't for that little glitch, we'd have a fully functional kitchen already.

We currently have a temporary partial counter and sink which they put in for us to tide us over. That certainly cut into their profit because they'll have to uninstall it and rehook everything back up again once the new countertop comes in, but they're well known for good customer service and didn't want to leave us in a bind for weeks. That's why this is the third job we've used them for.


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> We're getting a bow window installed in our dining room today. It's replacing an old sliding glass door that pretty much led to nothing other than a three foot drop to the ground.


What's a matter Roxy.
Tired of dragging the dead bodies away or is the pit of death full.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, BD, the funny thing about that door is that there was no safety railing installed on it when we bought the house. We went through initial loan approval and a refinance or two with no issues coming up related to the lack of a safety railing until the most recent refinance we went through. At that time, the inspector mentioned the lack of a railing, then the loan company said they wouldn't approve the refi without the railing being in place. I pointed out we had lived in the house for 10 years without falling out the door, plus it had three ways to secure it, but they didn't buy it:jol: So Spooky1 bought a safety rail and slapped it on the back of the house to keep everyone happy.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> DA, That's how my cooking turns out. I think I would like cooking if it always turned out right. But I'm sure your's will turn out because I've seen some of the great cakes you've made.


Hehe. You'd think so, a third of my cake fell apart, so after wasting nearly an entire can of frosting trying to put it back in place, i had to cut it off and toss it out. The frosting gun I bought was putting out frosting too big and I had to compensate for that.

The cakes finished, but It's nothing like I'd hoped for. But never the less, I've finished it. Now I just gotta go in there and clean up the mess.


----------



## scareme

We are getting rain, beautiful rain! In between showers I'm running out to pick bouquets. The house smells awesome. I need to pick some honeysuckle. Then my place will smell like a florest shop.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

And just after I posted the last post. I went to get my clothes out of the dryer and promptly saw that another little chunk took a nose dive, thankfully, I was able to compinsate for it again, Dear God, please don't let anything else bad happen to it tonight.


----------



## Spooky1

scareme said:


> Then you shouldn't have to count that birthday, which makes you 35.
> 
> Everyone is right, I should be glad I got a card, and a daughter who talks to me.
> 
> As I said, I was lucky to get a great gift from my hubby. And just in time for working on my pumpkins. I've gotten 43 finished so far. Not to bad for 4 days work. At this rate I should be finished before next month.


Nice X-acto knives, scareme. I use a wood burner with a X-acto blade to carve the Funkins. It's like cutting butter. 

As to the Mother's Day card, lets see if she give you a card on Father's Day!


----------



## Copchick

Scareme, I love the peonies! I can almost smell them.


----------



## Zurgh

Currently in the ER right now, listening to some woman bitching & complaining about suing everybody and there grandmother, what fun!! Perhaps I should make the situation more entertaining in some way... Oh, ouch, by the way....:googly:


----------



## debbie5

isn't it against forum rules to post pictures of your peonies!!?? 

Shameful.

They look like Edulis Superba peonies, too...nice ones. OLD.


----------



## Evil Queen

What are you doing in the ER Zurgh?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Finishing up a sculpture for our city's "Summer Downtown Sculpture Series, the theme is "anything found in a garden"...so after getting my my concept chosen by the judges I have built a large 5 1/2 foot tall Praying Mantis...still a few hours of painting to do but this is basically what it will look like. Also finished my $20 prop challenge today so that should get entered tomorrow.


----------



## Hairazor

That is one mighty fine piece of work Stolloween! Can't wait to see your $20 prop entry!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

This is the cake I made today for my sister's friend from work. It was hard work (with things going wrong all day, but in the end, it still came out alright.


----------



## Hairazor

Dark Angel, that cake is a treasure!


----------



## scareme

Oh no Zurgh! Where's you boo boo? (Or shouldn't I ask?)

Stoll, that looks like something I found in my garden.

DA, the cake turned out beautiful. I can see why it was so much work.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Deb I'm so glad you could work something out. I was a little sad when you said you wouldn't be doing the school thing again but then completely understand the amount of work! I have my own fears for the project we're planning for the Scouts this year.



scareme said:


> headless, I don't know if I would rather be heading into summer or winter. I wish we could just find a happy middle ground like fall or spring. I'm not crazy about extremes.


I know we need the rain and the head - but I'm with you - I just need to find a nice balmy place to live where the temperature is perfect all year round. LOL



RoxyBlue said:


> Nope, haven't posted pictures yet because the kitchen is on mid-project hold because the countertop is on backorder........


Oh dear I bet that is frustrating. Hope it arrives soon Roxy!



Bone Dancer said:


> What's a matter Roxy.
> Tired of dragging the dead bodies away or is the pit of death full.


LOL



STOLLOWEEN said:


> Finishing up a sculpture for our city's "Summer Downtown Sculpture Series, the theme is "anything found in a garden"...so after getting my my concept chosen by the judges I have built a large 5 1/2 foot tall Praying Mantis...still a few hours of painting to do but this is basically what it will look like. Also finished my $20 prop challenge today so that should get entered tomorrow.


Oh WOW he's amazing!!!



Dark Angel 27 said:


> This is the cake I made today for my sister's friend from work. It was hard work (with things going wrong all day, but in the end, it still came out alright.


DA that cake is amazing! No wonder it was such a challenge to make. Great job!

Well I'm depressed today - put some clothes on layby (layaway is it referred to in the US???) and picked them up today after 6 weeks - one of the shirts I bought for work doesn't fit which means an extra couple of kilos/pounds since I bought them. So its definitely time to do something about it.


----------



## debbie5

nice cake!!


----------



## Blackrose1978

Finally a little less stress. The new meds my trouble child are definitely helping with the aggression!! And my bf took a different job so now I actually have help picking up boys from school and taking them to what ever activity of the day is. Now I don't have to stress if I am late getting off work or going to lunch!! The new promotion is going pretty well. Only got in trouble a few times lol.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Thanks guys, I have to confess that I didn't make the flowers, those were bought from Hobby Lobby. The cake was well loved and the friend didn't even want to cut it up. But I do appreciate all the kind comments!


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> LordH, I think you have it in you to be charming if you so choose. I have faith in you:jol:


That is the unfortunate drawback of text - no context! I don't brag a lot but I am a pretty charming most of the time, unintentionally. You can't really get a feel for it over the Internet.  Thank you for recognizing that!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^The insertion of "unintentionally" made me laugh, LordH

Zurgh, whatever are you doing in ER? Did you have an unfortunate encounter with the oatmen or did you accidentally get a finger caught in the slamming door of an interdimensional vortex?

DA, that cake turned out beautifully in spite of all its efforts to self-destruct on you.

Scareme, the peonies are lovely. I have some white ones in the yard that I got from my mom's yard - the smell is soooo heavenly when they bloom. I usually don't bring any into the house, though, because the ants love them, too.

Stoll, your praying mantis is adorably kid-friendly.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Thursday Hauntforum peeps - 

Scareme - love the peonies - I still have buds but with this hot weather we are getting, they should open soon. Can't wait to pick them and have them smelling up the house.

DA - Beautiful cake. I know what you were going through. I bake cakes and it can be a daunting task. However, icing hids a lot of mistakes and taste great ta boot!

Stolloween - love the mantis. Did a great job!

Zurgh - What the hell happened. By the way, while you're in the ER, who is in control of keeping the vortex safe. I'm a little nervous right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It must be one of Murphy's Laws that someone will always tell you *after* you send out a FedEx package that what they _really_ meant by "next day" was "priority overnight". Note to Self - next time, ask what time they want a package to get where it's going.


----------



## Copchick

Stoll - that is a really nice looking mantis! I don't know where you have the time for all the things you've got your hands in.

I wish I had peonies. Last year my neighbors gardner (AKA - some jackass who mows the lawn) sprayed the edge of my yard with some sort of weed killer. I had damage to a small pink peony, two of my four huge spirea, my huge lacecap hydrangea and a couple of perenials. I waited until this year to see the extent of and if there was long term damage and yes, I no longer have the above.  I swear I REALLY want to choke this butthead. So now I will be replacing my formerly beautiful spirea and my really old lacecap hydrangea. The perenials, I can get divisions nearby but, man I am pissed all over again this year seeing the damage again. I told my neighbor that if it happens again, I will be seeking reimbursement through the courts with him and the idiot he hired. 

Okay Tina...breathe, breathe, woosa, woosaaa....


----------



## scareme

I know we talk on here about out pets being our children, but sometimes, some of our plants can be like family too. If it's one that came from a loved one, especially if that loved one is no longer with us. If it's one we had to really nurture and work at. If it's one we spent $300 on (my Japanese maple). I lost some perenials when hubby hired a man to spray for weeds. I had told him point blank, NO. So he couldn't complain when I had to spend money to replace them. Hubby loves his lawn, I love my flower beds, sometimes the two conflict.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of plants from a loved one, the toad lily you sent us last year is back and doing well, Scareme

The peonies and ferns in our yard came from my mom, and hers came from her mom, so what we have now have roots (no pun intended) going back to my grandmother. That's part of what makes those plants special, although I have to admit we did have to get rid of most of the ferns because they were taking over They have, however, moved into neighboring yards so they aren't really gone.


----------



## debbie5

copchick- I have gotten almost ALL of my perennials off of craig's list for free...I usually have to dig them ( I split peonies that were over 100 years old & had roots thick as my upper arm)..I just got some extra strawberry plants at 25 cents each off of a FaceBook local garage sale site. Good luck, but that sucks with the weed killer thing..


----------



## Copchick

Thanks Deb! I never thought to look on Craigslist for free plants. I am a thrifty shopper in the fall for perrenials on sale and my neighbors GF did offer to give me divisions to replace my perrenials lost. What really crushed me was the lacecap hydrangea. It drew so many honey bees and bumbles. I loved watching how happy they were crawling all around the flower cluster. Sigh, okay enough wallowing, I've got to plan on replacements. I've got a black stem hydrangea that I may put there. It needs a roomier place. I think I'll post signs that read "NO spraying" along the property line.  I'm on vacation next week so I'm gonna do some planting.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, the Boss Lady is doing a sleep study tonight, so I guess it's just me and the pooches. Think we'll turn on a scary movie in the bedroom and go to sleep, lol


----------



## debbie5

Copchick- as one who is in a hoopla with their neighbors over spraying, it is very simple for the Sprayerman to carry a big piece of cardboard to shield the plants when spraying...that being said, I can also tell you that it takes the plant getting pretty wet in order to kill it, so it's not like there was simply a "mist" of overspray that killed it. From experience, I can tell you: suggest nicely that Sprayerman use something to both **keep the future peace** and shield/keep the overspray on the neighbor's property only....I use an old plastic political campaign sign- it might be good to give them something. That neighbor-relations thing can go 
to hell FAST.


----------



## Draik41895

who put the bomp in the bomp, bah bomp, bah bomp?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I think it was the BomperMeister.


----------



## Hairazor

The same person who put the ram in the ram a lam a ding dong?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or the "be bop" in "shoo bop de be bop", perhaps.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Rain coming in, maybe I will get some mushrooms yet. My brother and his son went out and found some. And no,they wont tell me where. That is how secret mushroom patches are. Black berry patches are the same way. "So where did you find them", "Mmmm, west of here" wow that narrows it down, thanks.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bone Dancer said:


> Rain coming in, maybe I will get some mushrooms yet. My brother and his son went out and found some. And no,they wont tell me where. That is how secret mushroom patches are. Black berry patches are the same way. "So where did you find them", "Mmmm, west of here" wow that narrows it down, thanks.


:jol:William...you are NOT going to believe this....I was in the grocery store last night...and OMG...they had mushrooms!!! You can get some there....

(don't you just love a smart tail?)


----------



## Bone Dancer

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:William...you are NOT going to believe this....I was in the grocery store last night...and OMG...they had mushrooms!!! You can get some there....
> 
> (don't you just love a smart tail?)


I was talking about Moral mushrooms, not the white button type. Were the ones you seen Morals?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do morel mushrooms actually have morals?:googly:


Nyuck nyuck nyuck


----------



## Hauntiholik

WANT!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ooooh, nice!


----------



## Death's Door

That's a definte want and gotta have!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

yea I want one of those too! got some good news today.. just heard from the Dr. and my daughter does NOT have lung cancer.. big sigh of relief!!! now maybe I can get back to work on Halloween stuff!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Oh, CrazedH, so happy for your good news!!!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

That's GREAT news, CH


----------



## debbie5

YAY! Congrats on the great news!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cancer sucks, so not having it is definitely good news


----------



## scareme

Wow, soo sorry to hear you were dealing with that stress, but glad to hear you got good news.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

wonderful news CrazedH! Congrats, now get your keister out there are start building props already!:googly:


----------



## Headless

CrazedHaunter said:


> yea I want one of those too! got some good news today.. just heard from the Dr. and my daughter does NOT have lung cancer.. big sigh of relief!!! now maybe I can get back to work on Halloween stuff!!!!


That is fantastic news CH - I know how hard it is waiting for news like that.

Have a meeting today with the Scouts to map out what we'll be doing for their haunt fundraiser. Given its the week after our party I want to be as organised as I possibly can be and keep our stress to a minimum. You know what they say about the best laid plans but we can try! Our party is 26th and we'll run the haunt on the 31st and November 1st. Looking forward to it but I know its going to be a whole bunch of hard work!


----------



## Evil Queen

That is fantastic news CH!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I want to thank everyone for their kind thoughts. I had not realized how much this stressed me till we got the results and then it felt like a heavy weight was lifted from my shoulders. But now that I've had time to digest this I am pissed at my daughters Dr..
Bre had gone to the Drs. And he told her she "had" lung cancer and ordered tests. That was 2 weeks ago, she went back today. Got a different Dr. Who read the results listened to her chest and told her, he did not know why the other Dr told her she had cancer. He couldn't hear anything that would indicate anything other then her asthma making a reappearance after years of being dormant.


----------



## Wildcat

That's great news CH!
Now everyone should take a day off relax and just enjoy each others company. Bask in the new joyful feeling you all have. 

But not to long, you still have props to build


----------



## RoxyBlue

I already built one prop. Can I rest on my laurels now?


----------



## Blackrose1978

Resting on your laurels there is no challenge to that!! You must press on and let the creative juices flow!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

RoxyBlue said:


> I already built one prop. Can I rest on my laurels now?


Ummm....no.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

What's a laurel?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, you guys crack me up:jol:

Here's a good little article on the origin of the phrase "to rest on one's laurels", in case inquiring minds want to know:

http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/rest-on-his-laurels.html


----------



## Headless

They are just slave drivers aren't they Roxy!!!!! LOL

We had a very productive meeting with the people from the Scouts. At least we've made some of the initial decisions and they have an idea of what I'm proposing. The good thing about working with these people is they are so grateful for the help and input (and fundraising) that they give me complete control over what we do and don't do. It certainly makes it easier than having to work around people. So it looks like we'll be having a very busy October indeed but I am really enjoying being able to make a difference.


----------



## Goblin

That's great news CH!

I was really sick last night! I worked out in the yard yesterday and I think
something might have bit me. Some of the brush I was hauling off had
spider webs in them.


----------



## Draik41895

This is what ive been workin on


----------



## Zurgh

Lookout, Pyramid Head! There is an entertainment center creeping up from behind!!!:googly:


----------



## Headless

LOL I was going to say "Oh Look - you made a big wooden cabinet!" 

Ummmmm Draik - please explain?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Silent Hill vs The Evil Entertainment Center!


----------



## Copchick

For being Irish, I just finished making the best Limoncello ever! It's better than my favorite, Caravella. I wish I could give you all a sample! Perfect for summer.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> For being Irish, I just finished making the best Limoncello ever! It's better than my favorite, Caravella. I wish I could give you all a sample! Perfect for summer.


:jol:Seriously Tina???
You know how much I love booze...dang it....and Limoncello...good limoncello is my FAV!!!
I will be over in about 7 hours...(I drive fast)...make up the spare bed for me...or just scoot over...I am easy....
Jana


----------



## N. Fantom

I spent nearly the entire day giving my friend dreads and cleaning out my backpack (yes it was bad enough to take all day). I was also thinking about getting plugs (the holes in the ears, AKA gauges). What are you're guys's opinions on plugs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've never thought ear plugs/gauges were attractive on anyone I've seen wearing them. They just make the ears look odd and out of proportion.


----------



## Hairazor

N.Fantom, I would suggest looking into how easy it would be to get rid of if you didn't like the guages.


----------



## N. Fantom

Hairazor said:


> N.Fantom, I would suggest looking into how easy it would be to get rid of if you didn't like the guages.


I wouldn't get bigger than a size 0, which seals up within a month of taking them out with no additional help


----------



## Headless

I'm with Roxy - I hate the things.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## CrazedHaunter

Headless said:


> LOL I was going to say "Oh Look - you made a big wooden cabinet!"
> 
> Ummmmm Draik - please explain?


He just got out of the shower and couldn't do a thing with his hair..


----------



## Headless

ROFLMAO - Funny.

Goblin - I made a hearty soup yesterday - a big pot of Minestrone - I also made some muffins - will they count? Hmmm sip on cider - wine??????? LOL

Got another of my cages built this afternoon - this one for snakes. Pretty productive day really - two dogs bathed and a prop finished. Got to be happy with that!


----------



## Copchick

The first day of my vacation, I'm sitting on the front porch drinking a really good cup of coffee watching the squirrels eat peanuts, listening to the birds and smelling all the trees and flowers in bloom. It's a good start.


----------



## Headless

Sounds like a fantastic start. Don't move~! LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well, we got some rain yesterday so I am going to give another try at finding some mushrooms.


----------



## debbie5

Wearing the tie-dyed underwear my daughter made for me.....schexxii.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

CC, sounds like a perfect start. Enjoy yourself and relax.


----------



## Blackrose1978

I think hell froze over today. My boys actually let me sleep in til my alarm!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Next little home project - replacing my bathroom fan. I think I'll let Spooky1 be the one who goes up into the attic He doesn't get attacked by fiberglass insulation like I do.


----------



## Goblin

Been one of those weekends. No hot water.....we go downstairs and find
the basement flooded! We think the valve went bad on it and go to Lowes
.....have to tell the man waiting on us THREE TIMES that it went on a hot 
water heater! Finally, he tells us they don't have it! Home depot don't have
it either! Have to wait till in the morning and get a plumber to come check
it out! Hope it's not the heater! Meanwhile, we had to pump all the water
out of the basement so we can see how bad the rest of the damage is!

And how was your weekend?


----------



## Headless

And I was hoping to read "No Props were damaged in the course of this event!!"

Winter is here already - freezing cold day today and more rain. Can't complain about the additional water in the tanks but at this rate it will be a very long winter.


----------



## Goblin

Headless said:


> And I was hoping to read "No Props were damaged in the course of this event!!"


They won't. The Halloween props are stored in the garage!


----------



## debbie5

Rainy, creaky weather...my bones feel like they are 100 years old....


----------



## RoxyBlue

May 20 is:

Be a Millionaire Day - I think someone actually bought the winning ticket for that gabillion dollar lottery, so that takes care of this holiday

Pick Strawberries Day - we could do this, but the ones in our garden are still way too green to eat.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I find out for sure on the 30th if the doc will do surgery on both hands at once, or if he's going to be hard headed and want to do them separately. I'm only being allowed one recovery period by work, so I'd kinda like to not burn all my vacation time at a later date because I had to have a second surgery, if ya know what I mean. I'll also get a surgery date, hopefully.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Draik - your costume looks great. When I was at the Monster Mania Convention last year, there was a guy with the of homemade costume but I think yours had more detail on the mask.

Copchick - Glad to hear that your vacation is starting off well for ya. Enjoy!!!

Goblin - what are we gonna do with you. I hope the plumber doesn't beat you up too much.

Believe me - I would love to celebrate the day, "Be a Millionaire Day" - I did buy a ticket but I didn't win. Last weekend I did go and get more of my veggie plants and I did pick up a container of homegrown strawberries. Love how they were red all the way through.

Bio - I know that getting both surgeries done at the same time would work for your schedule, but wouldn't it be tough on you - I mean to have one hand out of commission but two at the same time? I was just thinking of the things we do with out hands and how you would be limited without the use of either.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

OMG! I want this! Eeeeeppp!
http://www.darksidedisplays.com/detail.aspx?ID=8377


----------



## Zurgh

Cool DA, but I'll keep my shoulder cat buddies...

Been gone due to health issues & on vicodin... aka the brain robber... wait.. what? Who are you and why am I telling you this... nerp nerp nibble waffle! Don't make me come over there and paint you... I'd try to digitally bite , but I cant stand the taste of pixels... :googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

Feel better soon Z.:kisskin:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Da Weiner: It's not really a matter of convenience. My insurance will not pay for me to go under the knife for the same surgery twice in a year, even if it is on opposite hands. The thing about not wanting to miss that much work is more my way of griping about it.

Zurgh: Glad to hear you're out of the hospital and that you're doing better!


----------



## Copchick

I busted my butt today at camp getting caught up on things that needed done. I power washed the picnic table (looks like new), pruned what seemed like a hundred dead branches along the driveway and trimmed (grinded) the dogs and the rabbit's nails. Oh and it turns out that the brand new riding mower that I bought last month wasn't put together right. Mom almost fell off the seat cutting grass because the seat wasn't bolted in all the way and the steering seized up. It was the first time mowing! I spoke with Lowe's and they're sending a brand new one and taking back the bad one. Thank God she didn't fall off! Glad I'm home to relax. 

Oh, check out the really cool shoes! They're not mine, but on actress Julianne Hough. $350 bucks! They look easy to make.


----------



## Goblin

Well, had to get a new hot water heater today!


----------



## Headless

Da Weiner said:


> ......Bio - I know that getting both surgeries done at the same time would work for your schedule, but wouldn't it be tough on you - I mean to have one hand out of commission but two at the same time? I was just thinking of the things we do with out hands and how you would be limited without the use of either.


LOL Now DW you have me going places in my mind I have no right (or real desire) to do!!!!!

Hope the surgery works out for the best one way or the other Bio.



Dark Angel 27 said:


> OMG! I want this! Eeeeeppp!
> http://www.darksidedisplays.com/detail.aspx?ID=8377


DA that is a bit cool.



Zurgh said:


> ......Been gone due to health issues & on vicodin... aka the brain robber... wait.. what? Who are you and why am I telling you this... nerp nerp nibble waffle! Don't make me come over there and paint you... I'd try to digitally bite , but I cant stand the taste of pixels... :googly:


Hope you are feeling much better Zurgh - watch what you are biting there - remember - we are what we eat!!!!! hahaha



Copchick said:


> I busted my butt today at camp getting caught up on things that needed done......


You are making me tired just reading it all. Glad there was no accident with the ride-on. Love the shoes too!



Goblin said:


> .....Well, had to get a new hot water heater today!


Ouch - that has to hurt the pocket.

If our computers run any slower at work we'll be all just sitting there twiddling our fingers..... Today it was so bad I was playing Solitaire while waiting for emails to save into the electronic filing system. Boss came in and I said "Don't you say a word - it's this or I throw the whole computer out the window!" He just laughed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Copchick said:


> Oh, check out the really cool shoes! They're not mine, but on actress Julianne Hough. $350 bucks! They look easy to make.


I can't believe anyone would pay $350 for something a person with a modicum of skill could probably do for under $20:jol: Maybe that should be our next contest - spook up a pair of slippers or shoes.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I painted a pair of Keds tennis shoes years ago with skeleton bones (just because I'm weird like that...)...I have been wearing them ever since....uhm...I think the tennis shoes cost around $28 new....I love being a trend setter when I don't even know what the trends are....:googly:


----------



## scareme

We have water! I think it is good for people to have to go without our comforts once in a while so that we appericate what we have everyday. Even knowing there was no water, I would go to the sink to wash my hands at least once or twice every hour. And filling the tank to use the bathroom. Thank you plumbers, for making our lives easier. I need to go take a shower now. Or maybe a nice long bath.


----------



## scareme

I finished carving the pumpkins. I'm not sure how many, as I quit counting around 60. It's hard to come up with new faces, so some of them might look the same. But I'll just put them on oppisite side of the yard. Now on to my next project, packing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your house is going to look like a scene from "Trick 'r' Treat", Scareme


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, pumpkin carver extraordinaire!


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> Your house is going to look like a scene from "Trick 'r' Treat", Scareme


That's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

Nice one Goby


----------



## RoxyBlue

May 22 is Buy a Musical Instrument Day. I think I'll have to pass because I already have a piano, three violins (one of which is out on loan), three or four mandolins, a gourdolin, reverie harp, a couple of dulcimers, a strumbly, various and sundry oddball stringed instruments I found on eBay, and some kazoos. That's probably enough.


----------



## scareme

I had to laugh out loud at that one Gobby. Thanks, I needed a good laugh.


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> May 22 is Buy a Musical Instrument Day. I think I'll have to pass because I already have a piano, three violins (one of which is out on loan), three or four mandolins, a gourdolin, reverie harp, a couple of dulcimers, a strumbly, various and sundry oddball stringed instruments I found on eBay, and some kazoos. That's probably enough.


You're a one-woman band!!!!


----------



## Copchick

"...and some kazoos." Sorry Roxy, that struck me funny.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well, my front lawn looks like a rice paddy again. The grass will be up to my knees.It will be days before its dry enough to mow. Maybe some sheep?


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy found a minor flood in the basement tonight. The condensation drain from the heat pump was clogged. Tossing some carpeting, but no props were damaged.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Well thank goodness about the props, anyway.... (sorry about the water damage....that sucks...but you can overcome that)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Have I ever mentioned that I enjoy when my son and I are in the shop and we completely lose track of time? We had a blast, and we are a long way along towards building a Celtic cross monument. Plus, I was able to force a teenager to listen to 90's Alternative music instead of the crap they play on the radio here.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

^ Oh my God, is there anything cuter than a baby kitty face?! Look at his little pink toes! Awwww!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> ^ Oh my God, is there anything cuter than a baby kitty face?! Look at his little pink toes! Awwww!


Me


----------



## Hairazor

LordH, you are priceless!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LMAO, Lord H that was great!

ION: I just took 3 hours to cut an acre and a half of grass. I kept having to stop because my hands would go numb, and the mower would cut off.


----------



## debbie5

Methinks Lord H does NOT have tender, pink toes...


----------



## RoxyBlue

He probably has whiskers, though......


Checked the basement this morning and it appears good progress was made drying out the areas that got light flooding from the clogged HVAC drain. We had one of those big house fans going all night and that sucker can move some air. Dehumidifier is also going full blast, so we should be in good shape by tonight.


----------



## scareme

I was thinking the same thing debbie.

Bio, I'm suprised you don't have a riding mower with a lot that big. 

Any props get damanaged Roxy? You keep some in the basement, don't you?


----------



## scareme

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Have I ever mentioned that I enjoy when my son and I are in the shop and we completely lose track of time? We had a blast, and we are a long way along towards building a Celtic cross monument. Plus, I was able to force a teenager to listen to 90's Alternative music instead of the crap they play on the radio here.


I'm glad you're introducing you son to the finer things in life. I would play my 70s & 80s music when my kids were growing up. I can't tell you how proud I am when my son says, "Hey, that's CCR, turn it up."  But I was never able to get them interested in prop building. To much like work to them. You're a lucky man Bio.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Any props get damanaged Roxy? You keep some in the basement, don't you?


No props damaged, so that was a plus Most of them are in the crawl space, which is higher than finished part of the basement, or stored inside plastic bins on shelving. The angel obelisk was on the floor but the water didn't creep out to where she was.


----------



## Evil Queen

scareme said:


> I would play my 70s & 80s music when my kids were growing up. I can't tell you how proud I am when my son says, "Hey, that's CCR, turn it up."  But I was never able to get them interested in prop building. To much like work to them.


Same here Scareme with the exception of my oldest, he is my prop building buddy.


----------



## debbie5

Weekend looks to be a washout with rain Friday, Saturday & most of Sunday. I'm scrambling to change my all-outdoor plans to indoor ones...WTH am I gonna DO all weekend?
Can you say,"paper mache"?? Cabin in the woods + endless water supply + stoked woodstove (it's supposed to be cold, too) + tarp on cabin floor = LOTS of paper mache projects will be competed! Happyhappy woman...no interruptions!

Gotta go look up Stolloween's recipes...and grab some shipping boxes & a Bag O Dryer Lint for tombstones.


----------



## Headless

It would be so cool to have a prop building buddy. Limited opportunities here unfortunately.

YAY my weekend is started. Lots to do this weekend, a list a mile long. Fairly ordinary weather forecast too so most of my activities will be indoors this weekend.


----------



## debbie5

I need ideas!! I got this at Curbies and want to start it this weekend...the arms go up & down (alternating) like the bear is cross country skiing. I was thinking to make it into a stabbing werewolf by squishing the snout & thinning out the gut with wire snippers...any other ideas?? http://reviews.homedepot.com/1999/1...ng-polar-bear-reviews/reviews.htm?sort=rating

He has already been de-fuzzed and had his scarf chopped off....just a metal wire frame now.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Clearly I'm slow - I've only just noticed the ticker "SINCE THE MAYANS WERE WRONG......"


----------



## Goblin

Also can be used for old ladies too!


----------



## Headless

LOL thanks Goblin - my Mom's birthday is next week! I wonder how she would take it if I baked that for her.......... Hmmmmm probably not that well since its her 80th!


----------



## debbie5

hahhahaaaa!! that cake is GREAT!

New weather prediction:SNOW in the mountains where I'm going. Holy poo! Bringing packing tape to seal up around the door frames....gonna buy LOTS of wood. Feeling SO BLESSED that I'm not in a canvas platform tent for the weekend!! YAY FOR INDOOR PLUMBING & WOOD STOVE!


----------



## Hairazor

Love the cake Goblin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was thinking as I was driving home through the heavy rains yesterday that whoever coined the term "driving rain" had a warped sense of humor since it's almost impossible to drive in a driving rain.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

only working 1\2 day today (5hrs) and the powers the be send me to a place over 1 1\2 hrs away. how much do they expect me to get done?


----------



## scareme

CrazedHaunter said:


> only working 1\2 day today (5hrs) and the powers the be send me to a place over 1 1\2 hrs away. how much do they expect me to get done?


Strange indeed. So you're getting an early start on the weekend. I have a feeling a lot of people will be doing that.

I know you're probably getting bored with my tornado stories, but one more. Yesterday it just poured here. We got 4 in of rain. I saw an interview with a lady whose house had been hit. They were putting what things they could salvage in boxes, and she went to her home site yesterday thinking they would find everything soaked in cardboard boxes. When she got there she found all her belongings in plastic totes. She has no idea who did it. That was so kind of someone. I've always said they are more good people in this world than bad ones.


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, that ^ is so touching! Bless the good ones! I could hear those kind of stories all day!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

That kind of stuff is good to hear. There may be hope yet.


----------



## Copchick

Scareme, it's never boring to read or hear of the good stories! A random act of kindness.


----------



## Headless

I agree - without the good stories one's faith in human nature can sometimes be taxed!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik

Today calls for baking a piña colada cake.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds sweet, Haunti I wonder if Mike's Hard Limeade tastes good in a cake?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Only 10 1/2 hours left in the $20 prop challenge! If you haven't voted, I'd suggest you do so today!


----------



## morbidmike

crrrrreeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkk........hello ...hello.... hummm no one home ..happy holidays


----------



## Evil Queen

Mike!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

indeed


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ever notice how, when you start a load of laundry late at night, it will always take longer to do because it knows you have to stay up until the last garment comes out of the dryer?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hey Mike, welcome back.

Tonight is one of those nights I wish I could drink, I was offered a shot of Vodka at the party I went to. Seriously wishing I had accepted it now.


----------



## Goblin

Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## dead hawk

Hey haunters, whats up sorry I was gone so long my grandma was getting her gull bladder removed, today I caught a 22" walleye, wasn't much of a fight I only had my bait in the water for 15 seconds before it bit and I killed it and now I get to eat it


----------



## Bone Dancer

A good day to work on the garden, maybe I will.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bone Dancer said:


> A good day to work on the garden, maybe I will.


:jol:A good day to work on props...maybe I will.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Lucky you Dead Hawk. Since the promotion I still have not found time to go fishing. My kids all have cuz I have a great brother that has stepped up and snagged them for me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Had a fried perch sandwich earlier today - nommy nom nom!


----------



## Gorylovescene

Today I bought myself an early birthday present. Or at least that is how I justified spending $50 on Handmade Dread hair falls...








From the Etsy store for HEADRAZOR


----------



## debbie5

Hello. My name is Johnny Cash.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Planted a dogwood in my mom's yard and Mother Nature has kindly taken on the job of watering it for her. Very thoughtful


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Planted a dogwood in my mom's yard and Mother Nature has kindly taken on the job of watering it for her. Very thoughtful


Don't let Ma nature fool ya Roxy, she is just hoping you will let your guard down so she can get you this fall.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Nooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Copchick

^ Ditto! Mother nature really messed with alot of us last fall. 

So it's back to work tomorrow after being on vacation. Today really sucked though. Had a fight with the pharmacist at WalMart. (Arrogant jerk) Then came home to do laundry and discovered my hot water heater is leaking. Might have to take off tomorrow, depending on when my plumber can come here. 

I think I need a drink...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I think I am going to build a hot knife that will work from my Hot Wire foam cutter power supply. More to come later...


----------



## Goblin

Watched Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter tonight! If he could hear all
those vampires sneaking up behind him how come he never heard Booth?
Gee, the entire Confederate army was made up of vampires.......and we
still lost the war!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nice one Gobby, Frank even liked it.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I really want to sculpt. Too bad I've been forbidden and my wife took the shop key away from me until the doc clears me. But I get to schedule my surgery tomorrow, so maybe I can talk to the doc and get a minimal sculpting allowance.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Gorylovescene said:


> Today I bought myself an early birthday present. Or at least that is how I justified spending $50 on Handmade Dread hair falls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Etsy store for HEADRAZOR


that's a pretty awesome wig. congrats!


----------



## scareme

Copchick said:


> ^ Ditto! Mother nature really messed with alot of us last fall.
> 
> So it's back to work tomorrow after being on vacation. Today really sucked though. Had a fight with the pharmacist at WalMart. (Arrogant jerk) Then came home to do laundry and discovered my hot water heater is leaking. Might have to take off tomorrow, depending on when my plumber can come here.
> 
> I think I need a drink...


I hope you enjoyed your drink. I got in a fight with a pharmacist and he ended up yelling "Call the police. Have me arrested." after I complained about them losing my third narccotics that year, and was told by the pharmacist they loose narc scripts daily. He no longer works there.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> I really want to sculpt. Too bad I've been forbidden and my wife took the shop key away from me until the doc clears me. But I get to schedule my surgery tomorrow, so maybe I can talk to the doc and get a minimal sculpting allowance.


lol Your wife took the keys away. She'll take care of you no matter what. Good luck with your surgery tomorrow. Let us know how it goes.

Nice wig Gorey, and the eye makeup too. You'll have to try the eye makeup when you're wearing the wig.

I've been crazy busy with packing for my summer change of address. I had planned on spending a quite summer in our big old three story, five bedroom house all alone just knocking around like a ghost. Now I heard from my sister that she and her husband from AZ will be joining me. They can't take the heat, and plan on moving back to Iowa and staying at the house until they can find land and build a house. I'm thrilled to pieces to be with my sister, but her husband and I are like oil and water. Should be interesting, and I might be back in OK before Oct.  At least now I can pack lighter since I won't have to furnish the whole house by myself. I'm taking off Sat. so I'd better get back to work. No rest for the wicked, right?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love my yard, hate working in it when it's hot outside. However, at least now the front beds don't look so much like a jungle. Now I need to get Spooky1 to trim my hair so it doesn't look like a jungle, either.


----------



## Death's Door

Goblin said:


> Watched Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter tonight! If he could hear all those vampires sneaking up behind him how come he never heard Booth? Gee, the entire Confederate army was made up of vampires.......and we still lost the war!


I agree with you 100% I was thinking the same thing when I read the book


----------



## Copchick

Yep, had to call off work to have the hot water tank replaced. I love my plumber. I've been using him for over ten years and he is just so reliable and honest. He really tries to accomodate me. I've always believed that if you find a good, honest repair person for whatever needs tended to, keep 'em!

(Whining) - I have to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## debbie5

Why is there no "FOLLOW" button on the hauntforum pinterest board??


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> Yep, had to call off work to have the hot water tank replaced. I love my plumber. I've been using him for over ten years and he is just so reliable and honest. He really tries to accomodate me. I've always believed that if you find a good, honest repair person for whatever needs tended to, keep 'em!
> 
> (Whining) - I have to go back to work tomorrow.


I agree - really good honest workers are hard to find. And WOW where did that time go?????

I'm off to have scans done on my shoulder and knee tomorrow - hopefully a path to getting some relief from some really irritating pains. A quiet weekend planned this weekend.

My daughter had to have one of her dogs put to sleep today and we buried him tonight. He's been getting stranger in his temperament as he got older - he has been attacking her other dog for no real reason other than jealousy and turned on her as well twice now. As much as it was a really difficult decision to make I'm relieved that she and the other dogs aren't at risk now. Sad house tonight though.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

debbie5 said:


> Why is there no "FOLLOW" button on the hauntforum pinterest board??


There's a hauntforum Pinterest board? I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Hairazor

Headless, so sorry for your pet loss, it is never easy!


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Headless - sorry to hear about your daughter's loss. Losing a pet is tough. Also, hope all goes well with the scans.


----------



## Lunatic

It's heating up in the northeast!!!!!!!!!!

What stinks is that I just finished installing central AC but it's not charged yet. The HVAC guy was supposed to do it today but cancelled! Darn it!!!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I finally have a definitive surgery date. They're going to cut me on June 12th. but they only do one hand at a time, so I have to have surgery twice. Having my left hand done first.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Headless...I am so sorry about your daughter's dog... Makes me sad just thinking about it....((hugs)) to you all....


----------



## Lunatic

Good luck Bio!
Hopefully for a speedy recovery!


----------



## debbie5

My condolences, headless..


----------



## Spooky1

Headless, sorry to hear the sad pet news. 

Bio, good luck with the surgery.


----------



## debbie5

There was no school today (power outtage due to tornado touching down nearby) so my 16 year old had her best friend over. Friend was just picking at her lunch, so I offered to get her something else she liked better. She said, "No, I like chicken pot pie. I've just never had it **homemade* before".

Ahhhhh, my June Cleaver DNA twinkled.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Headless, I'm so sorry for your loss! I can't imagine the pain your family is feeling right now!


----------



## Headless

Its been an interesting 24 hours indeed. Daughter went home, put her other two dogs out in the back yard, went inside to have a shower, came back out and both dogs were covered in blood. Checked both to find that the male had sliced a huge chunk out of his front pad - blood everywhere. Cleans them both up and attends to the pad. Later goes outside and she slips on her front step. Nothing badly hurt. Then earlier tonight she and 3 friends came home to her house, she ran inside to get something, one of the guys trying to be funny allowed the car to roll forward, couldn't stop it so got out to try to physically stop it from running into a steel post and ended up pinned between the car & the post. Car was wedged and they had to remove part of a tree to get him out. He's OK but thanking his luck right now I'm betting. I suggested she should come home before something else happens. Mind you - I'm concerned for my own safety with the run of luck she is having right now!!!!

I spent the better part of today having x-rays for my knee and an ultrasound on my shoulder to try and find a way forward on both counts to reduce my aches and pains and be able to move properly again. Hopefully the results will be ready for my doctors appointment on Monday.

Its pouring rain here. Hopefully a goodly amount dribbling into the tanks!


----------



## debbie5

After 21 years, I think I hear the Secada singing ...


----------



## Hairazor

Headless, no fun to live with pain. Hope they can find a fix for you!


----------



## Hauntiholik

#1 son decided on his 2013 halloween costume this morning.
My dad got him 



 for Christmas just for fun but son wants to be a zombie. Since he can't wear a mask or makeup to school the sound box will work well.


----------



## RoxyBlue

OMG, that is so hilarious!

I want to be a gigantic monster. Or maybe an 8-bit gaming hero:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

How cool is that. 
Why in my day sonny, we had to make our own sounds. Yes sir'ree, just some rocks in an old tin can, a whistle, and a balloon. You youngsters have it so easy now days.
I love the mech giant, can you imagine wearing that to the store. lol.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Headless: I'm sorry to hear that your daughter's friend is an idiot. I bet it makes for some interesting stories though.

Sorry, coffee doesn't seem to be lubricating my sarcasm filter today. I am trying to wrap my mind around the thought process that makes you say "I can't get the car to stop by applying the brakes. Maybe I should get out of the car and stand in front of it. That should work."

In other News: Darrel came by last night, and we worked in the shop for an hour or two. I had almost forgotten what a talented sculptor the guy is. We had a pretty good time, and lots of styrofoam was sculpted.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

OMG! That's freaking awesome!


----------



## debbie5

I need that for the lightning sound for when I have PMS....


----------



## Blackrose1978

all my kids want the mega stomp panic now. It is a really cool idea though!


----------



## Bone Dancer

hot and humid out, mmmmmm nap time.


----------



## Copchick

Lol Deb, lightning shoots out of my eyes and thunder rolls when that happens each month, I don't think I need a sound box for that.  Cool Mega Stomp Panic! I like the sounds, it would be fun to have as a kid or part of a costume for sure.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

the heck with the kids, I want one!!!


----------



## Headless

Hauntiholik said:


> #1 son decided on his 2013 halloween costume this morning.
> My dad got him Mega Stomp Panic for Christmas just for fun but son wants to be a zombie. Since he can't wear a mask or makeup to school the sound box will work well.


That is amazing..... I'm trying to think now how I could use it!



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Headless: I'm sorry to hear that your daughter's friend is an idiot. I bet it makes for some interesting stories though.
> 
> Sorry, coffee doesn't seem to be lubricating my sarcasm filter today. I am trying to wrap my mind around the thought process that makes you say "I can't get the car to stop by applying the brakes. Maybe I should get out of the car and stand in front of it. That should work."


LOL yeah I know Bio - I think his intentions were honorable as he could see the car was going to roll into the carport posts but in reacting quickly to try to stop it I don't think the brain cells acted as quickly as the muscles did....... And the sad part is he really is quite a bright young man academically speaking......



BioHazardCustoms said:


> In other News: Darrel came by last night, and we worked in the shop for an hour or two. I had almost forgotten what a talented sculptor the guy is. We had a pretty good time, and lots of styrofoam was sculpted.


Darrel was previous wayward partner yes? Great to see that you are enjoying that relationship again Bio. I often think it would be awesome to have someone to build with.

Very ordinary couple of days weather wise this weekend. Might be a good weekend to keep working on my party invites. Although time is ticking - so is the calendar - 1 June here folks. Where have those first 5 months of the year gone I ask??????


----------



## Spooky1

I see that Mother Nature is stomping on the OK City area again. I hope scareme and the other members in the area are safe.


----------



## debbie5

I just finished up the financial report for one of my Girl Scout troops. I had no clue I had to document where every single penny went...I just throw money into a cigar box and then deposit it every so often. When we need money for snacks or badges, I just take money out of the cigar box. Total FAIL on my part. I hope I don't get in trouble, as I have no proof where a large chunk of the money went. My brain can't "do" spreadsheets, so I was just keeping a record of deposits/withdrawals as a running balance on paper. If I had to document every donation and every transaction, I would have been spending about 4 hours a week just on accounting. Yikes. I have no clue how to keep books for every single expense....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Accounting software will make your job easier, Deb, but if you feel more comfortable with paper tracking, get yourself a ledger book. You can't use casual methods with the money, particularly donations, since donors need a written acknowledgement of their donation for tax purposes.


----------



## debbie5

BAT! IN THE HOUSE!! A BIG brown bat this time!! yyeeeeeeeeeeeeyeyeyyyeeyeyeeeyyeyeyeyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

debbie5 said:


> BAT! IN THE HOUSE!! A BIG brown bat this time!! yyeeeeeeeeeeeeyeyeyyyeeyeyeeeyyeyeyeyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


Shhhhhhhhh poor little thing..
So, did you leave the door to the secret cave in the basement open again?


----------



## Headless

Goblin said:


>


LOL nice wedding pic.......... Now seriously - would you really put that on your wall??????? I guess if you were a die hard JP fan.......

Making headway on my invitations. Oh Dear - they certainly are time consuming.......... :eekin:


----------



## debbie5

Actually, we think that this time, it DID come up from the Bat Cave....thru the ductwork that vents into the chimney. So now I gotta find a guy to mesh off the chimney....


----------



## Blackrose1978

Mother nature is senile. She keeps forgetting what season she is in. It is way to cold out for the kids to go swimming. I am beginning to wonder why we put the pool up.


----------



## Osenator

I just discovered I am featured on PUMPKINROT a 2nd time! YOO! Such a honor!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

My wife found at a yard sale a book with a pair of googly eyes floating in water that moved when you moved the book.said she thought I could use it for my CC. For 25 cents I figured what the heck.. I took them out to the garage put an led behind it and it gave off a great glow. Can't wait for it to get dark and try them at night!!!!


----------



## dead hawk

WOO wanting to be post 4000


----------



## dead hawk

no luck but anyway found interesting news that I am being watched by the pigs for going on a site with apparent pervs >_> Strange to find out it furthers my want to delete all my internet life


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I'm watching you


----------



## dead hawk

O_O them pigs followed me


----------



## debbie5

Waiting for the bat to come back in at 2 am.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's 10:30PM and the dog is finally eating the dinner we put down for her five hours ago. I think she must have been a cat in a previous life.


----------



## Headless

If she is anything like our's Roxy she is too busy hanging out for her share of people dinner to be bothered with boring old dog food. I sometimes think we should just serve up 3 plates at dinner time - you could put the dog food on there and she would probably eat it!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

^^^ ROFLMAO - and did roar laughing at that one....... harsh......... but funny.


----------



## Bone Dancer

That's just terrible Goddy, inferring that blond cheerleader have no brains, just terrible.
(OMG LMAO)


----------



## Bone Dancer

Cooler today, maybe I can get some yard work done.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bone Dancer said:


> Cooler today, maybe I can get some yard work done.


:jol:BD....you must say..."I WILL GET SOME YARD WORK DONE TODAY" or you will always be able to talk yourself out of it. (this helpful 'get it done tip' comes from the Master Procrastinator P5)


----------



## Bone Dancer

I want to get it done, I'm just not a fan of heat stroke. Yesterday was 82 and very humid.
My batteries dont handle that to well. Mmmm wonder if I could get an AC unite installed next time go in to change the unite. Or maybe bluetooth.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Lol @ Goblin good one!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Bone Dancer said:


> I want to get it done, I'm just not a fan of heat stroke. Yesterday was 82 and very humid.
> My batteries dont handle that to well. Mmmm wonder if I could get an AC unite installed next time go in to change the unite. Or maybe bluetooth.


I'd say move to a cooler climate BD. but damn you'd have to move to the North Pole..


----------



## Bone Dancer

In the old days (before the implant) I was ok from -20 to 90 degrees. But now days it about 35 to 75 degrees.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Ugh...brother and I hung out yesterday. We were out at the vintage game store when I told him it was hot.

He said 'No sis, you're having hot flashes. 

No way...I'm to young for hot flashes! Noooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, you are definitely too young for hot flashes, DA

I'm not heat tolerant, either, even without hot flashes. Good thing Spooky1 is or there'd never be any yard work done in the summer.


----------



## dead hawk

I quit facebook and I'm already having withdrawls  I miss being able to talk to people on the weekend but now I am going to be semi social with just here to talk to people all summer -_- halp me people


----------



## debbie5

I can't find my wallet. Again. 
Hi, I'm 85.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Yes, you are definitely too young for hot flashes, DA
> 
> I'm not heat tolerant, either, even without hot flashes. Good thing Spooky1 is or there'd never be any yard work done in the summer.


I said that because according to him, who's 'just too awesome for his own good' the indoor area was cool. Ugh...I told him I couldn't wait till he hit his older years and see if he still sees things the same. When he has to get his prostate exam I'm gonna be there to taunt and harass him too! (he's nearly 9 years younger then me)


----------



## Draik41895

oh hmmm... wont embed huh?

Dean Martin And Peggy Lee - You Was


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Troll Wizard

Goblin said:


>


Thanks Goblin.......

Just when I was getting ready to go to bed, I see this! Now I'm going to have to cover up the mirrors in my bedroom now too!!!!

Thanks A Lot!!! (lol)


----------



## Headless

Holy cow! Went to the doctor to get the results of my scans last week and ended up having a cortisone injection into the shoulder. Hurts like hell and I am now a one finger typist and having to use my left hand with the mouse. Calling it a night!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Headless said:


> Holy cow! Went to the doctor to get the results of my scans last week and ended up having a cortisone injection into the shoulder. Hurts like hell and I am now a one finger typist and having to use my left hand with the mouse. Calling it a night!


That is one of the reasons that I'm glad I have documentation in my medical file that I've had a reaction to cortisone shots. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Death's Door

I finally got the mulch put in the flower beds and around the patio yesterday. Hubby was working on his boat and powerwashing picnic tables, the siding on the house, etc. Hubby and I worked outside this past weekend til we couldn't take it anymore. We didn't get the pool up yet but is it on the list.


----------



## Hairazor

I found this on my Facebook page this morning, hmmm


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Yep, run away like a bat outta hell - I'd do that, too

And nothing like a hard rain beating against the house to help reveal a leak around a newly-installed window. Good thing we hadn't done the finish painting yet. I emailed photos yesterday to the salesman and someone is coming out today to determine where the problem is. I'm hoping it isn't anything a can of Great Stuff can't fix:jol:


----------



## dead hawk

so true, cant just sit around being eaten, I plan on making my house human proof in everyway, hope I don't loose the keys  . first thing I do when I get home from school early is go to the park and swing and jump off the playset they have there like I was always afraid to do as a kid


----------



## Death's Door

Just watched the news video on the cat that doesn't like his Thundershirt. Funny.


----------



## Copchick

My cat Cheddar goes to the basement when it thunders, but I don't think I'd get him a Thundershirt, that would be like trying to nail jello to a wall.  However my dog Jack LOVES his Thundershirt. As soon as I hear a distant thunder, I put it on him and he is so much more relaxed during a storm. For my other dog Fly, I put hers on only when I'm driving to camp (2 hr. drive). She paces and whines the entire time without the Thundershirt on. She's better wearing hers too.


----------



## debbie5

I weeded my garden and pulled up all my garlic chive sprouts, thinking they were weeds.....whoops.


----------



## Bone Dancer

If were to put a thundershirt on Frank. I want to have my kevlar vest on first, and gloves if they have them. O' and a riot helmet with with face shield.
Frank say to call 911 too, while you still can.


----------



## Copchick

^ I have a spare vest and helmet with shield in case you need 'em! Good thing Frank warned you.


----------



## Bone Dancer

debbie5 said:


> I weeded my garden and pulled up all my garlic chive sprouts, thinking they were weeds.....whoops.


I did some thing simular when I was little and needless to say mom was less then happy. But on the brighter side, I didnt have to do that job again. .
Well, I did, but under supervision.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Copchick said:


> ^ I have a spare vest and helmet with shield in case you need 'em! Good thing Frank warned you.


Yes, I got a warning all right, and body armor would only give the medics time to get here. Providing I call them first.  I'm on blood thinner so you have to be quick about that stuff.


----------



## Copchick

Nice skull shoes!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Where's the shot of you wearing those, CC?:jol:

We call Willow's Thundershirt her Happy Shirt because it keeps her from going into panic mode during storms. I don't think I would attempt to put one on a cat, unless it's this cat:


----------



## Hairazor

Oh my gosh, Sam the cat is a case!


----------



## Headless

Bone Dancer said:


> If were to put a thundershirt on Frank. I want to have my kevlar vest on first, and gloves if they have them. O' and a riot helmet with with face shield.
> Frank say to call 911 too, while you still can.


Very nice of Frank to give you the heads up on that BD. And the video of that cat falling over - so funny.

Had a rough night last night but eventually got some sleep. The arm is still very painful this morning but bearable. Typing and mouse clicking hurt so computer time today will be limited.


----------



## Headless

By the way - there must be a use for this??????
http://goodshomedesign.com/glow-dark-paint/


----------



## dead hawk

wow that's nifty headless, would be nice if my room had designs like that


----------



## Copchick

OMG, Sam the cat is priceless! Funny!!!!

Headless - I hope you're icing down your shoulder. Hopefully the cortisone injection kicks in soon.


----------



## Lunatic

Sorry to hear about your pain headless. I hope you're feeling better shortly.
God bless!


----------



## Hairazor

Headless, I've heard that sometimes it hurts for a bit before the relief kicks in, hope if this is the case for you it kicks in soon!

Would love some GID artistry!!


----------



## debbie5

Unless the cortisone injection is right in the "sweet spot" it won 't work and usually makes the joint hurt more...sorry. Make sure you tell the doc the next time that it wasn't in the right spot. I hope you feel better soon, cuz there's only 149 days til Ween!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Moving sucks... Glad to have all the crap shook out over the house!

In case any of y'all are looking to use a portable moving service, I'd recommend ABF's "U-Pack" solution. They were easy to work with, extremely responsive and dead nuts on time as estimated. I'd use them again.


----------



## Headless

Thanks for all the good wishes. The pain is slowly getting less thankfully although I'm keeping it fairly quiet for the moment. Movement is still quite restricted - and yes Deb I have doubts about where he injected. The last time I had it done a couple of years back for the other shoulder it gave me relief in a matter of a couple of days but they injected right into the joint that time. This was given where you get vaccination shots on your arm - so I'm hopeful but dubious at the same time.


----------



## Headless

The only good thing about moving LH is it's a great opportunity to have a massive Spring Clean!


----------



## dead hawk

headless seems like you got a lot of work to do eh?


----------



## Headless

Feels a bit better tonight - at least the worst of the pain has subsided and I can type with more than one finger!!!! That in itself will be helpful for work tomorrow......


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Spending the week at a work conference at Callaway Gardens. (Google it) VERY nice place, and the rooms are very posh. BUT ... the Wi-Fi is dodgy and intermittent, and I don't get to work on props in the evening.


----------



## morbidmike

looks like another year of sitting out of Halloween  me and my girlfriend are looking t buy a house ...when we do I'll start building again I cant wait .....the fixer up house's are selling in like a day here we look on the sale sites see a new listing and go look at it bring up the listing again to call the relator and its flagged SALE PENDING dag nabbit


----------



## debbie5

Deliciously cold last night....kept all the windows open and now house is so cold the kids are complaining. Ummmmm, it was 93 a few days ago. I can revel in the 63 it is in the house right now....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I went into downtown San Antonio and was perusing the shelves in the Disney store...and I saw the pretty Cinderella dolls...and that led to an obscure thought. If the Fairy Godmother was so good, why did she wait so long to sweep in and wave her magic wand? Cinderella was already of age for heaven's sake!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Time to go and have my wires and battery checked. See how much long I have before I need a new battery (9 volt Ever ready  )


----------



## Blackrose1978

Good morning all. 
Sam the cat is such a hoot!! 
We are slowly getting into our summer routine. But its a lot busier than years past. My oldest is doing Cross County practice and Wrestling practice most days, Plus my Cody is still doing gymnastics and of coarse I have the kids doing summer library programs. Then after Friday I will have to make time for driving lessons because my oldest will be turning 15! Where did the time go??? I am excited for him yet I am not ready for him to grow up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

June 4 is:

Applesauce Cake Day 

Hug Your Cat Day - I suspect Frank the Cat founded this holiday

Old Maid's Day - hey, nothing wrong with waiting a while until the right guy comes along


----------



## Hairazor

OK, what's wrong with this pic?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It appears someone was asleep at the quality control desk when that went through:jol:


----------



## debbie5

Really nervous that my eldest will not find a summer job...she wasn't picked in the lottery in the county-sponsored, jobs-for-poor-kids program...we need her to make some money. has anyone noticed how prices on basic foods have gone crazy in the past months? I'm not used to being *this tight* with money in summer...usually it's winter when we are hurting cuz of heat bills. Told hubby we are gonna cut down on milk and meat. The kids were like: "Yay! KOOL AID!" (which I never allow them to drink, but I bought a ton of it last summer for lemonade/Kool Aid stands).I think if we got rid of cable tv & internet,we'd go insane...not much else to trim back on.

Unless we eat the poodle.


----------



## dead hawk

morbidmike said:


> looks like another year of sitting out of Halloween  me and my girlfriend are looking t buy a house ...when we do I'll start building again I cant wait .....the fixer up house's are selling in like a day here we look on the sale sites see a new listing and go look at it bring up the listing again to call the relator and its flagged SALE PENDING dag nabbit


 Aww  That sucks, best of luck with finding a nice house


----------



## dead hawk

Hairazor said:


> OK, what's wrong with this pic?


 I don't see anything wrong with that bag :googly: perhaps it is hanging in the wrong area, should be in clearance


----------



## debbie5

It is wrong to be an old lady creeper?? http://thoughtcatalog.com/2012/on-c...ernet-famous-an-interview-with-harleys-joker/


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hairazor said:


> OK, what's wrong with this pic?


That, my friend, could be worth thousands one day.


----------



## Copchick

Hairazor said:


> OK, what's wrong with this pic?


LOL! Is it made in China? Ever see those pics that says "One job, you had one job" and it shows corn in a can labeled for peas for example? Yep, that guy who made the back pack probably had "one job" to do and screwed it up. Classic.

ION - I am so stunned, in shock and just a wee bit po'd at one of the dog walkers in my neighborhood. I was outside spray painting my skellies, all lined up on a canvas cloth on the lawn, when the neighbor walked by. We always chat and this time he made a comment about me working on halloween already. I said that it was just around the corner. He asked if I "like halloween better than Christmas?" and I thought for a moment and said "well, yeah for decorating and such". He then says very quickly, "well halloween is the devil's holiday. I love Jesus." In shock, I replied that halloween was not the devil's holiday and attempted to continue my reply and with that he quickly walked away without listening to anything more that I had to say. The bastard! Dude really?

I think next time IF he stops to chat, I'll ask if he's permitted by the church to speak with a witch. Lol! Just to stir the pot so to speak. 

I am catholic, I am not making fun of catholicism or the lovers of Jesus, just my neighbor's narrow mindedness.


----------



## debbie5

I'm Catholic and they embrace All Soul's Day.  Which is very cool, considering they are uhhh...not cool about a lot of things. 

I've given up discussing religion and politics with anyone. I cannot change any ones opinions. No matter how polite and lively the discussion, it always aggravates me. I don't need to raise my blood pressure for anyone. I love Halloween. They can hate it. They are allowed to project and assume and think I'm an evil devil worshipper. At least I don't go around putting my beliefs on **them*.


----------



## morbidmike

fee fi fo fumm


----------



## Pumpkin5

morbidmike said:


> fee fi fo fumm


:jol:....I smell the blood of an englishman????


----------



## RoxyBlue

Trader Joe's carries reduced fat cheesy poofs that are actually quite tasty. I'm trying not to look at my dog while I eat them, though, because every time she catches my eye, she raises her paw (her way of saying "Please").


----------



## scareme

Holy Crap! That last one was too damn close. It's the first time I've ever seen my husband take shelter. Our trees lost some limbs, but no big deal. We had neighbors that lost trees, sheds, and the lady next door to us had her greenhouse end up upside down on her front lawn. That was it for me, I packed up and moved to Iowa. Well, I was moving to our place in Iowa anyway, this just helped me move two days earlier. We had no power, so there was no use staying there. We tossed our food from the refrigerator and freezer, and left. Our daughter has been watching our pets, and she said the power just came on last night. My hubby is relieved the dogs have air conditioning again. We just got the Internet today. I was having withdraws. It been a ruff week, and it's not over yet. I need more meds.


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> OK, what's wrong with this pic?


Hold onto it. The fact it's a mistake will make it worth a lot of
money one day!


----------



## Goblin

Glad you and your family are okay Scareme.


----------



## Headless

morbidmike said:


> looks like another year of sitting out of Halloween  me and my girlfriend are looking t buy a house ...when we do I'll start building again I cant wait .....the fixer up house's are selling in like a day here we look on the sale sites see a new listing and go look at it bring up the listing again to call the relator and its flagged SALE PENDING dag nabbit


That's a shame Mike although once you have your own house you can do what you like! Good luck with the house hunting.



Dark Angel 27 said:


> I went into downtown San Antonio and was perusing the shelves in the Disney store...and I saw the pretty Cinderella dolls...and that led to an obscure thought. If the Fairy Godmother was so good, why did she wait so long to sweep in and wave her magic wand? Cinderella was already of age for heaven's sake!


DA Maybe the shoes only came in one size......... 



RoxyBlue said:


> June 4 is:
> 
> Hug Your Cat Day - I suspect Frank the Cat founded this holiday


No cat here - will a dog called Kitty do?



Hairazor said:


> OK, what's wrong with this pic?


LOL Funny



RoxyBlue said:


> It appears someone was asleep at the quality control desk when that went through


Love it.



Copchick said:


> ION - I am so stunned, in shock and just a wee bit po'd at one of the dog walkers in my neighborhood. I was outside spray painting my skellies, all lined up on a canvas cloth on the lawn, when the neighbor walked by. We always chat and this time he made a comment about me working on halloween already. I said that it was just around the corner. He asked if I "like halloween better than Christmas?" and I thought for a moment and said "well, yeah for decorating and such". He then says very quickly, "well halloween is the devil's holiday. I love Jesus." In shock, I replied that halloween was not the devil's holiday and attempted to continue my reply and with that he quickly walked away without listening to anything more that I had to say. The bastard! Dude really?


I think the best thing you can do with people like that is ignore them. You can never change their minds - generally I think their minds are too narrow to accommodate another opinion anyway so you'd be wasting your breath. I don't mind that people have differing opinions and I'd defend their right to have that every time - but when they try to impose their opinions on others it does make me angry. I hate it when people try to take away the joy of others.



scareme said:


> Holy Crap! That last one was too damn close. It's the first time I've ever seen my husband take shelter. Our trees lost some limbs, but no big deal. We had neighbors that lost trees, sheds, and the lady next door to us had her greenhouse end up upside down on her front lawn. That was it for me, I packed up and moved to Iowa. Well, I was moving to our place in Iowa anyway, this just helped me move two days earlier. We had no power, so there was no use staying there. We tossed our food from the refrigerator and freezer, and left. Our daughter has been watching our pets, and she said the power just came on last night. My hubby is relieved the dogs have air conditioning again. We just got the Internet today. I was having withdraws. It been a ruff week, and it's not over yet. I need more meds.


I'm glad to hear you are OK Scareme. When we were hearing more news reports of the storms I immediately thought of you and your family. Stay safe!

On a positive note my arm feels a lot better than it did yesterday so hopefully it will continue to improve. I only have tomorrow at work and then four days off for a long weekend. Despite a visit from my daughter I am going to do my best to get some prop building done.


----------



## Copchick

Scareme - Glad to hear you're okay!

Headless - Good to hear that your arm is improving, don't overdo it with prop building. Ha, that's like telling a child not to get dirty in new dress clothes.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Jeez, CC you've blown passed me in posts! Seems like yesterday I was dragging your ass over 1k post finish line


----------



## Lord Homicide

Getting internet out in the country is harder than pulling an armadillo out of a hole by the tail.


----------



## dead hawk

scareme said:


> Holy Crap! That last one was too damn close. It's the first time I've ever seen my husband take shelter. Our trees lost some limbs, but no big deal. We had neighbors that lost trees, sheds, and the lady next door to us had her greenhouse end up upside down on her front lawn. That was it for me, I packed up and moved to Iowa. Well, I was moving to our place in Iowa anyway, this just helped me move two days earlier. We had no power, so there was no use staying there. We tossed our food from the refrigerator and freezer, and left. Our daughter has been watching our pets, and she said the power just came on last night. My hubby is relieved the dogs have air conditioning again. We just got the Internet today. I was having withdraws. It been a ruff week, and it's not over yet. I need more meds.


 :O stay safe scareme, without you this fourm would be mediocre, than if others left it would be meh, but if Debbie and all left WHAT WOULD THIS FOURM BE, WE NEED YOU SCARE if you go others go, besides I'd be bored without ya.


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> Holy Crap! That last one was too damn close. It's the first time I've ever seen my husband take shelter. Our trees lost some limbs, but no big deal. We had neighbors that lost trees, sheds, and the lady next door to us had her greenhouse end up upside down on her front lawn. That was it for me, I packed up and moved to Iowa. Well, I was moving to our place in Iowa anyway, this just helped me move two days earlier. We had no power, so there was no use staying there. We tossed our food from the refrigerator and freezer, and left. Our daughter has been watching our pets, and she said the power just came on last night. My hubby is relieved the dogs have air conditioning again. We just got the Internet today. I was having withdraws. It been a ruff week, and it's not over yet. I need more meds.


Glad you're ok! The house I just bought doesn't have a storm cellar... so... I'm going to build one and disguise it as a wine cellar so I can get more use out of it. No meds needed, just plenty of beer, wine and whiskey! Maybe some food too.


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, your area sure has been hit hard this year. Am glad you are all OK.

LordH, I am with you on building a storm cellar (and double duty is just wise, heehee)

Headless, Hope the arm continues to improve.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, here's to a tornado-free Iowa. I think you've had more than your share of those.


----------



## Blackrose1978

RoxyBlue said:


> Scareme, here's to a tornado-free Iowa. I think you've had more than your share of those.


knock on lots of wood!! you don't want to jynx her!


----------



## Draik41895

Guys, I'm graduating. Today. and Ive been excepted to DEC and got approx. 30,000 in federal aid. I only have to pay 8000 tuition. Things are happening guys, big things.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations, Draik! Wonderful news about the tuition, too. I see so many college kids graduating with loads of debt to pay off - not the best way to start your working life.

Don't trip on your robe during the ceremony


----------



## Hairazor

Yay, Yay, Yay Draik!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And this means you're going to be going to school near Pittsburgh, too - right near Copchick and only a little drive )) from lewlew, jdubbya, and us


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hairazor said:


> LordH, I am with you on building a storm cellar (and double duty is just wise, heehee)


I'm thinking something like this... over the top?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, it's perfect just like that

Wouldn't that be a beautiful room to have?


----------



## Jack Mac

Currently living in limbo and not liking it much. A couple of months ago my wife and I, but mainly my wife, decided we should move. So after packing we had the movers put everything into storage. Our house is now rented out and while we found a new house, we won't be closing on it until August. We are now living for the time being in a relative's townhouse which for our luck was to sit unoccupied until October. Needless to say, all my haunt plans have been put on halt. Besides everything I was working on was for my old home and do not really transfer over to what will be my new one. Did I mention that I hate moving....is it August yet!


----------



## Hairazor

LordH, only the best accommodations for you and LadyH, not at all over the top!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Thank you ladies for the buy-in!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats Draik on getting the tuition and I wish you the best on your congratuation day.

Scareme - I'm glad to hear that you are well and in a safe place. 

Lord H - I love the wine celler. Always dreamed of having one of those myself. 

Got home yesterday and mowed the lawn. It was such a nice evening last night to hang out and enjoy the yard with a cigar and glasses and wine. 

Watched Dark Skies around 10 o'clock last night in my bedroom. Turned off the bedroom lamp and tried to go to sleep in a very dark room and was constantly woke up by every friggin' noise. Also, my mind and eyes were playing tricks on me. I finally had to get up and turn on the night light so I could sleep. Damn I hate scaring myself.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Draik, behave yourself tonight! You going to grad night or doing something with your buds?


----------



## Evil Queen

Have a great time at graduation Draik. If you're going out please be careful.


----------



## dead hawk

Lord Homicide said:


> I'm thinking something like this... over the top?


 reminds me of the phantom of the opera, anyone else??


----------



## debbie5

Lord Homicide said:


> Draik, behave yourself tonight! You going to grad night or doing something with your buds?


I read that as: "You going to DRAG night"...
Oh dear god...you'd make a hideous chick.

congrats!


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> Jeez, CC you've blown passed me in posts! Seems like yesterday I was dragging your ass over 1k post finish line


Oh snap! :finger: You missed chit-chatting with us, huh? Hey nice plans for the storm cellar. The storm outside won't matter at all as long as you've got all those bottles around. So how difficult is it to pull an armadillo out of a hole by the tail?

Draik, congrats on the tuition, that is so awesome to hear! Best of luck on your move. If you need anything, you can reach me here or at the North Side station in Pgh.


----------



## morbidmike

boogity boogity boogity...I'm BORED !!!!!!


----------



## dead hawk

well morbid when i'm bored usually I go wake the dead, its family fun for all!! :F. and if the undead isn't cutting it I sometimes make a creature from body parts, "the arm of a seamstress" best of luck


----------



## debbie5

Can I call the station tomorrow and ask for Copchick?? LOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ask her if she has Prince Albert in a can:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Draik! Hope we get to see you sometime while you're in school.



Draik41895 said:


> Guys, I'm graduating. Today. and Ive been excepted to DEC and got approx. 30,000 in federal aid. I only have to pay 8000 tuition. Things are happening guys, big things.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Draik!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

First time in a while I've thought to get the Boss Lady to bring the camera out to the shop before I've gotten glue, paint, other undesirable chemical concoctions all over my hands. Video is uploading, and I will post a link shortly.
*LINK: *




After much thought and deliberation, I've decided that I'm going to get the fine detail portion of a tombstone completed, then start on the rough sculpting for the base, so that when cabin fever hits me after my surgery(I'm giving myself approximately 4 days before I completely lose it), I can at least go to the shop and work on some of the sanding/puttying (is that a word?) and painting. That way I can judge for myself how the healing process is going, and give myself a benchmark to push for. Luckily, I sand and paint with my right hand, while sawing, sculpting and airbrushing are done with my left, which is hand my Doc wants to operate on first. So hopefully, I will have all of the major sculpting done before they cut me. Also, I was told that they won't allow me to video the procedure. Spoilsports.


----------



## Copchick

debbie5 said:


> Can I call the station tomorrow and ask for Copchick?? LOL.


Absolutely! If you look on my profile page, it wouldn't be too difficult to find me. 



RoxyBlue said:


> ^Ask her if she has Prince Albert in a can:googly:


Lol! No, but I had Captain Morgan, Gene Simmons and a leprechaun in handcuffs. . (GS in costume, not the real guy)


----------



## Bone Dancer

For some reason I'm not surprised by all that. Strange


----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> ......Headless - Good to hear that your arm is improving, don't overdo it with prop building. Ha, that's like telling a child not to get dirty in new dress clothes.


Yeah I think I've had enough of taking it easy. I now have four days off and I hope to spend at least one or two of them on my haunted pet store props.



Draik41895 said:


> Guys, I'm graduating. Today. and Ive been excepted to DEC and got approx. 30,000 in federal aid. I only have to pay 8000 tuition. Things are happening guys, big things.


That is awesome news Draik - congratulations!!!



Lord Homicide said:


> I'm thinking something like this... over the top?


PERRRRRRRFECT - ride out the storm in an alcohol induced stupor.... LOL



Jack Mac said:


> ....... Did I mention that I hate moving....is it August yet!


Hope everything works out and settles down soon Jack. Moving isn't fun although a new house is pretty exciting.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> First time in a while I've thought to get the Boss Lady to bring the camera out to the shop before I've gotten glue, paint, other undesirable chemical concoctions all over my hands. Video is uploading, and I will post a link shortly.


That prop looks awesome Bio. Look forward to the finished product. Hope all that surgery goes well too.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Thanks Headless! I planned to go inside and watch TV, but there's nothing on, and I keep thinking about the prop, so now I'm back in the shop, lol


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Oh snap! :finger: You missed chit-chatting with us, huh? Hey nice plans for the storm cellar. The storm outside won't matter at all as long as you've got all those bottles around. So how difficult is it to pull an armadillo out of a hole by the tail?


LOL that cracked me up for some reason.

Yes, storms keep rolling on regardless. However, it needs to be waterproof so we don't drown. 

Pulling an armadillo out of the hle by the tail is pretty damn difficult.



debbie5 said:


> I read that as: "You going to DRAG night"...
> Oh dear god...you'd make a hideous chick.


lol I heard there is a "dyslexia for cure found."



RoxyBlue said:


> ^Ask her if she has Prince Albert in a can:googly:


Used to prank call people with that one... lol


----------



## Hairazor

Bio, that tombstone is going to be BOSS. Hope your surgery goes well with quick recovery.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Celtic cross stones, Bio. They're so pretty.

One suggestion if you're open to them - You might consider adding one more level just below the cross itself to balance out the transition from the broad main base to the very small base of the cross. The delicacy of the cross is visually a bit overwhelmed by the substantial base, so another section of foam that's an in-between width would ease that change from base to cross.


Unrelated to tombstones, I was thinking as I was listening to music on the drive in to work this morning that having a soundtrack to your life might be kind of cool as well as useful. With a soundtrack, if you were about to go into a deserted building and the music started getting creepy, you'd have forewarning that something particularly nasty was lying in wait inside.

I'd like my soundtrack to be written by Danny Elfman and Randy Newman.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Thanks for the compliments and advice, folks! Unfortunately, the whole thing is already glued together, other than a few small pieces on the front. However, I built it way out so that I can carve down a lot too. The top of the base isn't actually going to be that big, but I needed excess so that I could sculpt down to the look I want. It is going to be something like a small boulder that someone tried to finish out into a tombstone, but maybe then something happened to them, because it will be unfinished or incomplete.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I like that idea - should make for a very interesting piece for your display.


Looks like Tropical Storm Andrea may be making a visit all the way up the east coast.


----------



## Death's Door

Nice Celtic Cross Bio.

Yep - Andrea is giving Florida a what for right now. NJ should be getting the rain tonight into tomorrow. Looks like the weekend is shaping up just fine.


----------



## Bone Dancer




----------



## dead hawk

gosh bio that looks freakin awesome, can't wait for it to be done but don't rush yourself you still need to heal up


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

too tired and run down for a thought these days.


----------



## scareme

Congratulations Drai! So all you're hard work paid off? Or was it the goofing off?Either way you made it.



Jack Mac said:


> Currently living in limbo and not liking it much. A couple of months ago my wife and I, but mainly my wife, decided we should move. So after packing we had the movers put everything into storage. Our house is now rented out and while we found a new house, we won't be closing on it until August. We are now living for the time being in a relative's townhouse which for our luck was to sit unoccupied until October. Needless to say, all my haunt plans have been put on halt. Besides everything I was working on was for my old home and do not really transfer over to what will be my new one. Did I mention that I hate moving....is it August yet!


I feel for you Jack. I opted for this move too, but things aren't working out the way we planned. But isn't the saying, plans were made to be broken? I guess being able to roll with the punches are what makes us survivors. Punch drunk, but survivors.

Thanks for all the kind thoughts everyone. Now if Dubuque, Iowa gets hit with a tornado this week, you'll know they're following me. Things are crazy busy with trying to get settled in. If I get an extra five minutes, Rick finds something for me to do. He's going back to Oklahoma Sunday, and wants to be sure everything is set up befor he leaves. I'm used to union work, and getting a break every now and then. At this rate I'll be fit for military service. or dead.


----------



## Hairazor

Glad you got to IA safely, Scareme, now hope you don't wear yourself to a frazzle getting settled.


----------



## Copchick

Bone Dancer said:


>


Yes BD, a day for remembrance.

BioHC - Your idea sounds great. I like the idea of it looking like it was starting to be carved out of stone and stopped in the process. That'll be a good look. I'm looking forward to seeing it complete.

Scareme - with Rick working you so hard, you're probably looking forward to the break.


----------



## debbie5

NO EXCUSES, BIO!! Ever see the movie "My Left Foot"?? GET CRACK A LACKIN! 

LOL...


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's some kind of raining here right now. Had to take an unexpected detour on the way home from rehearsal because one of the roads was blocked off. I think Andrea is making her presence known.


----------



## Spooky1

I seem to have contracted a mystery bug. Maybe an alien parasite has escaped through Zurgh's inter dimensional portal.


----------



## Goblin

Watching classic horror movies on TCM. Watching King Kong right now.
Question is.......If you build a giant wall to keep Kong out, why put a giant
door in it? :googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I need to find a forum app that will work on Android 2.1, that will run Haunt Forum. That way I won't be bored at the hospital. If I can't find one, I guess I'll just take a book with me.


----------



## morbidmike

our land lord is an idiot ...he said the other day hes letting this rental go into forclosure....then a week later hes selling it to cut his loss's....yesterday hes not selling hes keeping it as a rental ....so he told us to break our lease and try to find a place to live ...now hes saying we need to honor our lease ..after we already lined up a relator looks like were going to buy a house and then see him in court...I might drop a hint to the rental inspection dept beings our roof leaks..the tub is cracked..sink is cracked..toilet wobbles..we have to put buckets down to catch the water at the back door (which is new this year)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Sorry to hear your landlord is bipolar, mike! I've rented from a few of those in my time. 

I had an idea last night to add to the cross on my current tombstone project. I have some 3/8" button plugs like you see on furniture, and I think I am going to attempt to make rivets in the ring on the Celtic Cross. It will definitely be easier than attempting to sculpt them.


----------



## debbie5

Hubby is supposed to take the garbage out every morning and NOT let the dog wander the house with no one up to watch him (hubby leaves for work before anyone else is up). Neither of these things happened, so Asinine Poodle ate an entire chicken carcass out of the overflowing garbage. I'm supposed to be going away to the Bronx Zoo tomorrow, and now I have to leave a sick dog behind. I really want to strangle my dog and my husband right now....hubby screws up and *I* have to now babysit the freaking dog all week and worry he's gonna die. 

Rant over.


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> Hubby is supposed to take the garbage out every morning and NOT let the dog wander the house with no one up to watch him (hubby leaves for work before anyone else is up). Neither of these things happened, so Asinine Poodle ate an entire chicken carcass out of the overflowing garbage. I'm supposed to be going away to the Bronx Zoo tomorrow, and now I have to leave a sick dog behind. I really want to strangle my dog and my husband right now....hubby screws up and *I* have to now babysit the freaking dog all week and worry he's gonna die.
> 
> Rant over.


That can be fixed


----------



## RoxyBlue

June 7 features two delicious holidays:

National Chocolate Ice Cream Day - I recommend Ben & Jerry's version of chocolate ice cream. I haven't seen the plain, chocolate only version carried in stores in years, but the other chocolate ice cream-based flavors are fabulous.

National Doughnut Day - have it with the ice cream and celebrate both holidays at once, then plan on celebrating "I Need To Lose Some Weight Day"


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ gross and gross - unless you don't consider apple fritters doughnuts


----------



## Bone Dancer

In honnor of Nation Donut Day, the local Cops an Donut's are selling cake style donuts for 38 cents each. And to help celebrate I bought a dozen. How selfless.


----------



## debbie5

I had a cupcake instead....I think it's a donut's cousin??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Way to go, Bone Dancer!

I've taken the dog out twice and she's still pacing back and forth between my desk and the gate that keeps the dogs out of the lobby here at work. I know she doesn't have to "go", so I'm thinking a round of storms must be on the way. She can sense those when they're miles off.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Well if your weather is anything like ours Roxie, we are getting bucketfulls of this tropical storm stuff. My dogs hate rain...I opened the door at 5:00 this morning to let them out...and they just backed up...sat down in the kitchen and looked at me....somewhere along the way....my dogs stopped being dogs....


----------



## Headless

LOL Sounds like ours some mornings too P5. First thing in the morning they are all usually itching to get out to pee but if its rain or a frost - there is some serious dragging the chain....


----------



## Copchick

Glad my dog Fly isn't the only one that does that. At camp she will walk all around the woods until she finds the thickest mud puddle and lays in it, or she just stands in the creek or runs into a swampy pond. Of course she stinks after that and loves it! BUT she does not like to walk outside to go pee in the rain. So weird. Jack could care less about rain but he hates puddles, ponds or a creek. He does not like to get any dirt, twigs, or pine needles on his fur. They are so different from each other.


----------



## Copchick

Hey look what I just found on Amazon! It's a cookie cutter and it stamps the bones imprint for easy decorating. Cool!


----------



## Evil Queen

^like


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick those cookie cutters are Boss!


----------



## morbidmike

I had 2 Danish for doughnut day I like those better


----------



## debbie5

Hmmm...there is no "a" in cemetery. Just sayin'...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Well if your weather is anything like ours Roxie, we are getting bucketfulls of this tropical storm stuff. My dogs hate rain...I opened the door at 5:00 this morning to let them out...and they just backed up...sat down in the kitchen and looked at me....somewhere along the way....my dogs stopped being dogs....


Yep, My dog does that too. I won't make him go outside if it's thundering, if it's raining and he has to go out. He does his business in record time....and then runs inside as fast as he can.

When he senses a thunderstorm, I know it because he will sit under my chair.

And now, my fur baby is my boss and he's demanding I get off the computer and get to bed. He won't leave me alone till I obey. SMH


----------



## Goblin

Seen this on Facebook. It's in Burbank, California.










Here's a link to it.................

http://www.halloweentownstore.com/


----------



## dead hawk

This summer has been boring already, no project ideas, though my meemaws birthday is tomorrow so that's always good, and maybe my packages will all come in this year >_>


----------



## Blackrose1978

Morbidmike: sorry to hear about your slum lord. I have had my fair share of them in years past. 

Bio: loving the tombstone. I have wanted to try the Celtic cross but I can not seem to draw the knot right lol. 

I made it through my oldest son's 15th Birthday without crying. Came close a few time. Where did my baby go? We went down to the DMV to get his learners permit, but unfortunately/fortunately he failed the written. I have mixed feelings about him driving. I know he is growing up but in the same instant I don't want him to.


----------



## dead hawk

Blackrose1978 said:


> Morbidmike: sorry to hear about your slum lord. I have had my fair share of them in years past.
> 
> Bio: loving the tombstone. I have wanted to try the Celtic cross but I can not seem to draw the knot right lol.
> 
> I made it through my oldest son's 15th Birthday without crying. Came close a few time. Where did my baby go? We went down to the DMV to get his learners permit, but unfortunately/fortunately he failed the written. I have mixed feelings about him driving. I know he is growing up but in the same instant I don't want him to.


 You sound just like my mom, she didn't want me to drive, I failed my first test too, but now I am going to get my license and she has gotten over it after I bought my own car


----------



## RoxyBlue

When I took my driver's test, lo, these many years ago, I passed the written test, passed the driving test, failed parallel parking - got into the space okay but the examiner said I was too far from the curb so he wanted me to try again. As I was pulling out of the space, I clipped one of the marker poles - end of exam:jol:

We had a rather lackluster audience for the opening night of "The Red Mill" last night. Hopefully the typically livelier Saturday night crowd will make up for it tonight. It's a good production and quite amusing. There's a scene where some of the actors come out on stage wearing shrouds and making ghost noises (the mill is reputed to be haunted in the play) - always makes me think of HauntForum and Halloween when we get to that part.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Wanted to test the fog effects or my cauldron creep today, it was nice all day as soon as I plugged in the fogger the wind picked up, kept blowing the fog out of the cauldron... Stuuupid Mother Nature..


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Blackrose1978 said:


> Bio: loving the tombstone. I have wanted to try the Celtic cross but I can not seem to draw the knot right lol.


I googled an image of the Celtic knot, then printed it on card stock. Then I cut it out with an X-acto knife. After that, it was nothing to pin it to the stone and draw it out. Took me about an hour to sculpt it with the wood burning tool, because you have to heat it up, then try to keep it at a semi-steady temperature. So you have to turn it off and let it start to cool, then turn it back on and let it heat back up.


----------



## dead hawk

Bought a pound of butter scotch and shoved em in my old lighted bowl I made, and it looks like coals Its just awesome. Today was boring all I did was sit and make things look pretty, like spraying my tires with high gloss tire polish. Anyone have a good day??


----------



## Zurgh

I have returned from places afar... with secrets worthy of a season finale of epic nature, or not... but there was cake...:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to have you back, Zurgh


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Did you bring me any cake? Glad your back Zurgh..


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Welcome back Zurgh! We missed you!


----------



## Hairazor

Well, Zurgh, as long as there was cake---


----------



## Goblin

Zurgh said:


> I have returned from places afar... with secrets worthy of a season finale of epic nature, or not... but there was cake...:googly:


You were gone????


----------



## Goblin




----------



## dead hawk

Zurgh said:


> I have returned from places afar... with secrets worthy of a season finale of epic nature, or not... but there was cake...:googly:


 I know you brought us all a slice of this "cake" or should we say PIE WITH CREAM ON IT


----------



## Headless

Everything is MUCH better with cake.

So much for my productive weekend. I was up most of last night throwing up and have felt really ordinary all day so nothing done except a little more google research.


----------



## Copchick

Feel better soon Headless! Maybe cake will help? 

Glad to see you back from lands of afar Zurgh.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I confiscated a large quantity of inmate made alcohol (They call it Julep) last night, and get home this morning to find trash and beer cans thrown all over my yard. I'm beginning to remember why I can't stand drunks.


----------



## Copchick

^ Ditto! I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## dead hawk

Headless said:


> Everything is MUCH better with cake.
> 
> So much for my productive weekend. I was up most of last night throwing up and have felt really ordinary all day so nothing done except a little more google research.


 that sucks, but remember those are the stomach demons beating your stomach up :3

woken up at 8:00 AM so I was grumpy since its summer and It takes me so long to sleep these people are inconsiderate, lazy stepdad just sleeping in while I have to do all the work  atleast I can get something done


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Things aren't going so good right now. My birth mom has finally lost her mind, she was lonely so we let her stay in the house over the weekend, but now she's refusing to go home...and she keeps repeating the same things over again. I had a feeling this day would come. I'm worried and now am considering talking to the family about sending her to a home. I know it's a cruel thing, but I may have no choice.

Sorry, guys, but I've been left to deal with this situation over the weekend and everyone is conviently gone and I can't get in touch with anyone. *sigh* My sister won't even be back till tonight. Ugh. I'm not even sure what to do about this.


----------



## dead hawk

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Things aren't going so good right now. My birth mom has finally lost her mind, she was lonely so we let her stay in the house over the weekend, but now she's refusing to go home...and she keeps repeating the same things over again. I had a feeling this day would come. I'm worried and now am considering talking to the family about sending her to a home. I know it's a cruel thing, but I may have no choice.
> 
> Sorry, guys, but I've been left to deal with this situation over the weekend and everyone is conviently gone and I can't get in touch with anyone. *sigh* My sister won't even be back till tonight. Ugh. I'm not even sure what to do about this.


 its ok let it out, I don't think anyone here would mind you talking about some problems, best of luck with that


----------



## Copchick

Last Friday after a four year absence, Pittsburgh's skyline is once again graced with the return of the fountain at Point State Park! Yay!! It was knocked out of commission pretty bad from a flood and they reconstructed it. It's beautiful when you come across any of the nearby bridges and see it on. I missed it and glad it's back.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh Copchick, the fountain is lovely! Does it light up at night?


----------



## Headless

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Things aren't going so good right now. My birth mom has finally lost her mind, she was lonely so we let her stay in the house over the weekend, but now she's refusing to go home...and she keeps repeating the same things over again. I had a feeling this day would come. I'm worried and now am considering talking to the family about sending her to a home. I know it's a cruel thing, but I may have no choice.
> 
> Sorry, guys, but I've been left to deal with this situation over the weekend and everyone is conviently gone and I can't get in touch with anyone. *sigh* My sister won't even be back till tonight. Ugh. I'm not even sure what to do about this.


DA its one of the darkest things a "child" has to deal with - an ageing/ill parent is one of the most stressful things I've had to face. My Dad was placed into a nursing home after a stroke eventually robbed him of his mobility and he became too difficult to manage at home physically. It was such an emotional time and I can understand that part only too well. I am an only child but I do know how families can shy clear of the responsibility at times like this. My partner is facing a similar situation with his dad. Good luck DA. All you can do is what's best for your mom.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I've always liked John Malkovich. Now he's made himself even more admirable.

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...elps-save-man-life-in-role-as-real-life-hero/


----------



## Copchick

I've always thought John Malkovich was such a good actor. You're right Dr. M., now more of a reason to like him.

Yes HR, it does light up at night. Right now they've got a rainbow of colors on it during the arts festival. I hope they go to the regular white/clear lighting after the festival is over. It is so pretty at night! During breast cancer awareness month the water is pink.


----------



## Spooky1

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I confiscated a large quantity of inmate made alcohol (They call it Julep) last night, and get home this morning to find trash and beer cans thrown all over my yard. I'm beginning to remember why I can't stand drunks.


I pick up trash almost every day when we walk the dog. There always seems to be more once school lets out. Don't parents teach their kids not to litter anymore? We need to bring back the public service anouncements with the crying Indian.


----------



## RoxyBlue

After getting only four hours of sleep last night, I think I'll plan on not staying up until 1:00AM tonight.

DA, it's not cruel to want your mom be in a place where she can be cared for. It wouldn't be a bad idea, though, to get her to a doctor and have her checked over to rule out any physical issues that may be affecting her.


----------



## Haunt2530

Came across this today and thought it was interesting.


----------



## Hairazor

Haunt2530, a good army should be prepared for anything!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry little guy, Monday is already here. Better go hide.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Goblin said:


>


I can hardly believe I was ever that small...

Frank the Cat.


----------



## Headless

Spooky1 said:


> I pick up trash almost every day when we walk the dog. There always seems to be more once school lets out. Don't parent teach their kids not to litter anymore? We need to bring back the public service anouncements with the crying Indian.


More to the point - don't parents PARENT any more...........



Goblin said:


>


Yeah sorry little buddy - Tuesday is almost here for me - not sure where that four day break went either.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Headless said:


> More to the point - don't parents PARENT any more...........


Mine did and I will continue the tradition . Ain't no way my kids will be anything less than upstanding citizens of tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor said:


> Haunt2530, a good army should be prepared for anything!


With that chainsaw, he might have been preparing to battle black locust trees. They can be pretty invasive, too:jol:

Today is Iced Tea Day. That's never been one of my favorite drinks - more of an iced coffee kind of girl.


----------



## Death's Door

Been raining puppies and kittens all day in my area. Hubby and I put up the blue UFO (pool) yesterday. Once we got the hose in there around 2 p.m., I checked last night and the pool was halfway full. I didn't turn the hose on today before leaving the house. I'll just let mother nature fill it until I get home.

Hubby is going down the shore this week doing construction on a few of the homes that Sandy beat up last year and will be planning on staying over night for two nights. I just gotta fend for myself. I was thinking of going to see the movie, The Purge", on Wednesday. I know it was #1 at the box office but that was mostly because of the hype. Read mix reviews on it but what the hay, I'll just keep my expectations low and use one of my gift certificates. Anybody else see it.

Anyhoo - homemade reuben sammies for Tuesday's dindin. Oh yeah!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Just a little more yard work to get caught up on and then I can turn my attention to prop work.


----------



## Copchick

Has anyone gotten the Bacon candle from Yankee Candle? I'm burning one now. OMG! Now I want a bacon sandwich.  The candle is from their man candle collection. How about calling it their "a girl's gotta have her bacon" candle? Lol!


----------



## Lunatic

^^^^
LOL! 
No, but I wondered what that candle smelled like. Now I know. Thanks for that CC!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LOL, I'd end up sick from trying to eat a bacon scented candle.


----------



## Spooky1

Pain, thy name is Shingles. Doctor confirmed my self diagnosis today.:zombie:


----------



## Copchick

^ ouch! Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Zurgh

Chicken pox strikes back, Spooky1? Rotten roofers...

Unrelated, this stray brought my daughter home today... :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like what used to be called a Jack Russell terrier, Zurgh - high energy dog and loads of personality.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh Spooky1, hope your outbreak has a short run!

Zurgh, looks like stray has good taste!

Copchick, I now want a bacon sandwich too, just thinking about it!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow...Copchick...."Bacon Candles"? Yummy...talking about setting the mood....yummy! And Bio...I'm with you...bacon is kind of hard to resist! Spooky, so sorry...you take care of yourself...I had a friend that had shingles and it really did him in for a while....
and Zurgh...what a lovely dog! Looks like a Jack Russell to me too, with a 100 watt personality! Just a gorgeous pooch!


----------



## Zurgh

He seems like a good puppy... already made up a flier to be copied & put up tomorrow & will take him to the shelter to see if he is chipped on Wednesday... if no one claims him, I guess I have adopted yet another animal... seems about this time of year, every year, some stray animal shows up...


----------



## Spooky1

Zurgh, good luck finding the pups owners. If not, I'm sure you'll give him a good home.


----------



## Lunatic

Cute dog Zurgh!

Oh Spooky1, so sorry to hear. Hope you can get some restful sleep. I understand its painful. God bless.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can vouch for his being in pain based on how little sleep he's gotten in the past few days, poor guy Fortunately he was able to get an appointment with the doctor today, who was so impressed with the full-blown rash that he called in the other doctor to see the "textbook case" in person.  Science people are like that

He's set up now with an antiviral and pain medications, so hopefully he'll start getting a good night's sleep.


----------



## Lunatic

Glad to hear, Roxy. Poor guy.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Spooky1 said:


> Pain, thy name is Shingles. Doctor confirmed my self diagnosis today.:zombie:


Oh, Spooky1 I'm sorry. My sister went through this and I know it's not pleasant.


----------



## debbie5

I am gleefully looking thru pics peeps are posting from the Midwest Haunter's Convention...some cool things and lots of pics that give me ideas for new things. Is it me, or are the prices steep? I saw a price of $400 for a wooden coffin!

This would look cool with some skulls & flicker "candles"... http://media-cache-ec3.pinimg.com/550x/a9/d8/fa/a9d8fac79e66adbfc202a7fe376ffea5.jpg


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1- I hear that the meds they give now for shingles outbreaks are a godsend...I hope your doc gave you some. Get better soon. ((hugs))


----------



## Evil Queen

Hope you're feeling better soon Spooky1.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Unrelated, this stray brought my daughter home today... :googly:







[/QUOTE]

Oh, so adorable. I've wanted a dog for a long time but a cat in need always seems to show up when we have a opening. It's odd. I never have a chance to look, they just appear, adopt me (or us) and that is that.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 said:


> Pain, thy name is Shingles. Doctor confirmed my self diagnosis today.:zombie:


I had it back in the 80's. Between the pain and the itching it like to drove
me crazy! When I called the doctor's office they wanted me to wait three
months to see him! I told them if I wait 3 months I wouldn't have any skin
left! Luckily they agreed to an emergency visit. The doctor recommended
using epsom salts and water to help with the itching. I found that heat
aggrivates it so I used a ice pack a lot.

Here's an old wive's tale about shingles I heard once. If the rash circles your
waist and connects......you die!


----------



## Copchick

Zurgh – cute dog! Yes, Jack Russell's are high energy. Being aware of that still won't prepare you for what's to come. Take it from someone who adopted a young border collie eleven years ago. It took lots of walks and playing to take the edge off. But I wouldn't have traded her in for the world.


----------



## Headless

Very cute dog Zurgh. He looks pretty well looked after so maybe someone is missing him. Sleek coat and he looks ummmm well fed! 

Hope you feel better soon Spooky - never had them myself but my boss (the nice one) has and filled me in on how ugly they can be.

Well it hasn't been a good couple of days. Father-in-law suffered a stroke over the weekend but didn't phone anyone to let them know he was unwell until at least 24 hours after the fact. He's currently in hospital (5 hours away) being assessed. Sister-in-law is with him and we are just waiting for test results to come back. He is barely able to communicate and has limited movement in one leg. It's not looking pretty for him.


----------



## debbie5

Oh Headless...I'm so sorry. My father in law did the same thing...those stubborn men!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear about your father-in-law, Headless. It may not look pretty for him, but with care and therapy, stroke victims often can make a good recovery.

Spooky1 got a little bit better sleep last night - I suggested he try sleeping in the recliner (my go-to piece of furniture when I'm not well) and he felt it did him some good. I slept on the couch so I'd be available in case there were any issues with the medications he started taking, and the dog, after a moment of being puzzled because we did not go upstairs to bed, laid down in her crate so she could be with her "pack"


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hey guys, just checking in. 

Things are better now, Birth mom is back at her apartment and we're supposed to go help her unpack her stuff some time this week. 

Now, my niece is turning 14 this year, and I asked what cake she wanted....she wants a batman cake, so, today, it looks as though the hunt is on for the Batman!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I've had a family member telling me for over a week that they'd drive me to the hospital tomorrow for surgery (Wife can't drive right now, due to losing her glasses). Anyway, they called today to ask what time I need them to pick me up FROM the hospital, then when I explained that I needed a ride there AND back, they get mad at me, accuse me of trying to ruin their whole day, but don't offer to return the money I gave them to cover the expense of a ride (fuel, food, etc.) Have I ever mentioned that I hate dealing with my family?


----------



## Death's Door

Spooky - sorry to hear about your shingles. I hope you get better soon. 

Zurgh - cute puppy dog!

Bio - sometimes dealing with family is the pits but good luck with the surgery. 

Hubby's plans have changed and will not be down the shore. dammit.

I have jury duty tomorrow. I'm actually looking forward to being away from the office.


----------



## debbie5

Bio- if she sends her prescription and interpupillary distance to coastal. com, they will send her a free pair of glassses...no lie . My nieces just got their's.


----------



## Pumpkin5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> So I've had a family member telling me for over a week that they'd drive me to the hospital tomorrow for surgery (Wife can't drive right now, due to losing her glasses). Anyway, they called today to ask what time I need them to pick me up FROM the hospital, then when I explained that I needed a ride there AND back, they get mad at me, accuse me of trying to ruin their whole day, but don't offer to return the money I gave them to cover the expense of a ride (fuel, food, etc.) Have I ever mentioned that I hate dealing with my family?


:jol: Wow Bio, I am so sorry, they sound evil.... I know this is kind of lame to say...but what goes around, comes around....you can't treat people so poorly and not have it come back to roost in your belfry.:devil:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Wow Bio, I am so sorry, they sound evil.... I know this is kind of lame to say...but what goes around, comes around....you can't treat people so poorly and not have it come back to roost in your belfry.:devil:


That's one of the main reasons I try to treat everyone kindly, and help out in any way I can.


----------



## dead hawk

Copchick said:


> Last Friday after a four year absence, Pittsburgh's skyline is once again graced with the return of the fountain at Point State Park! Yay!! It was knocked out of commission pretty bad from a flood and they reconstructed it. It's beautiful when you come across any of the nearby bridges and see it on. I missed it and glad it's back.


 YAY I missed that fountain everytime I go to pittsburg


----------



## dead hawk

AWWW that puppy is so cute, I love jack Russells, got my incense in today and it came with my zombie incense burner  it smells amazing I got first rain


----------



## goneferal

Been offline for a while, figured I'd stick my head in and say "hi". We finally got to house shopping and my realtor who is keeping "hauntability" on the list of wants just sent me an MLS listing that shares a property line with the back end of an LDS ward church. That could be interesting...


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks for the well wishes. Medication is keeping the pain manageable, and Roxy's cheery self, keeps me from letting it get me down. She's a keeper. 

Bio, good luck on the surgery. Hope you heal up quickly.

Headless, sorry to hear about your father in law. I hope he can make a full recovery. My father had a stroke years ago, and was able to recover fairly well. He did end up using a cane at times afterward.


----------



## Hairazor

Bio, hope the surgery goes smoothly and the recovery is fast (and a pox on crappy relative)

Headless best thoughts for your F-I-L..


----------



## RoxyBlue

We like to watch episodes from the series "Ancient Aliens" because so often an explanation for some mystery starts with the phrase "ancient alien theorists *believe*..." There's also a guy who is regularly interviewed for the series who has a hairstyle reminiscent of the one sported by Londo Mollari on "Babylon 5". Whenever he appears, we're like "Dude, get a haircut".


----------



## Copchick

BioHC - Good luck with the surgery!


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> We like to watch episodes from the series "Ancient Aliens" because so often an explanation for some mystery starts with the phrase "ancient alien theorists *believe*..." There's also a guy who is regularly interviewed for the series who has a hairstyle reminiscent of the one sported by Londo Mollari on "Babylon 5". Whenever he appears, we're like "Dude, get a haircut".


I think he is going for the Einstein look. I must admit thou, the big stone blocks always makes me wonder a little.

And I was a major fan of B5. It was very well written and all the characters were wonderful.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Update: Birth Mom threatened suicide....the doctor she went to, recommended that she go to a assisted living home. Hopefully, she'll be happier there.


----------



## Copchick

^ I'm sure she will also get the attention, evaluation and treatment that she needs in order for her to live her life each day as best she can.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Good luck with the surgery Bio (and the ride to and fro). Yeah sometimes family can be a pain.

Some slight (and I emphasize the slight) improvement with FIL. He has an ever so slight improvement in his speech but will still be spending some time in hospital having tests. We need to wait until Friday until his test and assessment results are in.

We are expecting some extreme weather over the next few days - excessive rain and storm activity in the area. I'm not complaining about the rain - we sure need water in the tanks but on rare occasions the garage has flooded in the past. I've asked hubby to keep an eye on it just in case.


----------



## debbie5

I never learn. Hubby TOLD me not to get involved in a Girl Scout troop **again** and I did. Other leader is constantly wigged out on pain meds (and is driving Scouts from the troop from the meeting site to their home!) and is now saying wacky vaguely mean things about my daughter to me, comparing her kid with mine. I have been biting my tongue but it's getting bad...at the Bronx Zoo, she mocked my kid for being "zoned out & personality-less sometimes" ...she's mentioned this before & I have explained several times that she sometimes gets hypoglycemic before meals and feels yucky/zoned out...I didn't feel like explaining it again. I am not going to confront her, as I think she's so loopy from her hydrocodones, it's like she's drunk & not really responsible for what she's saying (well, except I think it removes her "filter"). Why is dealing with other adult women such a PITA? Thank God I"ve been reading lots of Eckert Tolle, or I would have lost it on her. Trying to make 2013 a more kinder & compassionate year for others....and myself.(sigh).


----------



## Blackrose1978

Its funny how too much sun induced creative juices last night after Alex's bday party! I tried a few new things that came out great as well as completed stage one of a project that was giving me a hard time before.


----------



## RoxyBlue

DA, sorry to hear about the turn of events with your birth mom. Threats of suicide are a cry for help and hopefully being in an assisted living facility will help stabilize her. It will give you some peace of mind as well.

Deb, I don't have kids, so I may not be speaking advisedly, but I'd be inclined to take the daughter I don't have out of a group where an adult felt free to mock her. The leader being on meds may explain the lack of a filter, but it doesn't excuse her behavior when she targets a young girl. And driving under the influence of pain medication is not a happy combination.


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> Deb, I don't have kids, so I may not be speaking advisedly, but I'd be inclined to take the daughter I don't have out of a group where an adult felt free to mock her. The leader being on meds may explain the lack of a filter, but it doesn't excuse her behavior when she targets a young girl. And driving under the influence of pain medication is not a happy combination.


I second that, Roxy. I've seen the results of drug influenced crashes. It's heartbreaking. Trust me, get your kid away from her. Don't expose her to that kind of negative influence.


----------



## dead hawk

How was the bacon candle chop? I'm burning some first rain right now mmm love this smell **shares with others**


----------



## debbie5

I told her last week I can't be as involved in the troop as I am now. I can't go to weekly meetings. She & her daughter *yell* at each other at the meetings, and the other Scouts and I just stand there like. "WTH?" At least I found a way to nicely tell her instead of just slinking away.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Thanks for the well wishes, everyone. Surgery went off without a hitch, and I am now suffering from anesthesia hangover.


----------



## Lunatic

debbie5 said:


> I never learn. Hubby TOLD me not to get involved with Girl Scouts again. Why is dealing with other adult women such a PITA? Thank God I"ve been reading lots of Eckert Tolle, or I would have lost it on her. Trying to make 2013 a more kinder & compassionate year for others....and myself.(sigh).


Good lord Debbie5, 
That ain't right for the leader to treat your daughter that way. Maybe the organization leaders should learn about her. Lots of respect for your decision to take some control. Although.....
Being a guy I'm not opposed to seeing some hair pulling and torn clothing. Just saying.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good to hear the surgery went well Bio.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> Why is dealing with other adult women such a PITA?


If someone knew the answer to that... They'd be a trillionaire.


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


>


Haunti, hope you're not close to the fires. Stay safe.


----------



## dead hawk

Pretty bad storms round here, tornado warnings and the sort  stuped wether


----------



## Goblin

Glad your surgury went well Bio.

Hee! Hee! Almost posted "Happy Birthday Graveyard Chat!"


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> ....Deb, I don't have kids, so I may not be speaking advisedly, but I'd be inclined to take the daughter I don't have out of a group where an adult felt free to mock her. The leader being on meds may explain the lack of a filter, but it doesn't excuse her behavior when she targets a young girl. And driving under the influence of pain medication is not a happy combination.


I THIRD that.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Thanks for the well wishes, everyone. Surgery went off without a hitch, and I am now suffering from anesthesia hangover.


Glad it went well Bio - hope the recovery goes well too.


----------



## Lunatic

Sending a prayer to Haunti and all.
I see the news and it breaks my heart. 

Hope you're feeling better Bio!

Goblin, My wife loves grumpy kitty!


----------



## Copchick

Had some hellacious storms come through the city last night and hardly got any sleep. Good thing I took today off. My dog Jack was so scared (I forgot to put on his thundershirt). Poor puppy, but he's recovered and napping soundly. I'll give him a chewey since I forgot his special shirt. 

Be safe Colorado peeps. You'll be in my thoughts.

Hey Bio, don't even think about it. You CAN'T work in the shop yet. I know you're probably thinking how you can finagle it.  Heal up first, then feel how good it will be to work without the pain.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think Mother Nature should be a lady and send the rain we're getting on the east coast to Colorado to help folks out.


----------



## dead hawk

Copchick said:


> Had some hellacious storms come through the city last night and hardly got any sleep. Good thing I took today off. My dog Jack was so scared (I forgot to put on his thundershirt). Poor puppy, but he's recovered and napping soundly. I'll give him a chewey since I forgot his special shirt.
> 
> Be safe Colorado peeps. You'll be in my thoughts.
> 
> Hey Bio, don't even think about it. You CAN'T work in the shop yet. I know you're probably thinking how you can finagle it.  Heal up first, then feel how good it will be to work without the pain.


 Same here chop, it wasn't fun but my dogs were surprisingly fine, strange thing is my turtles were acting crazy all day, kept underwater and ran up occasionally like fish


----------



## Death's Door

Be safe Haunti and the rest of Colorado. When I was at jury duty yesterday, CNN was showing and telling of the devastation of the homes in Colorado. I agree with ya Roxy, Mother Nature needs to send the rain their way.

Had a good day yesterday. Was released from Jury Duty at 10:35 (don't need to show up for another three years from now), went shopping for hubby's summer wardrobe (he never goes to pick things out - I'm the one that does it). Got home and my brother called and said I could work Wednesday night instead of Thursday night. Kinda glad with all these storms coming through, I rather stay home and be snug as a bug in a rug.


----------



## Lunatic

I hate jury duty!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 just called to let me know about a tornado warning in the area. It appears the warning has expired for the moment, but a tornado was confirmed for an area about 15 miles east of where we live. Fortunately it was moving east as well. Of course, I have to drive in that general direction to get home, so also hopefully I won't get to meet a tornado face to face on the way


----------



## Death's Door

Lunatic said:


> I hate jury duty!!!


I actually don't mind it especially when it gets me out of work. I had breakfast, talked with a few of the other potential jurors, and read my book.

Be careful in getting home Roxy. These storms that are moving through might be fast but also can be scary because of the winds and flooding in a short amount of time.


----------



## dead hawk

ugg, more storms in the area today, atleast I wont have to worry about watering my garden XD


----------



## Copchick

I wish I could serve on a jury. Twice I've had to go and when they have the potential jurors in the big room altogether, they call my name. When I meet the person who called my name, they say, "Why didn't you say you were a police officer when you came in?" It's because I want to sit on a jury. My cousin is a supervisor in the District Attorney's office. Needless to say, our family is always excused because of the two of us. My mom gets called all the time and she gets dismissed as soon as they know her daughter is a cop.

It's not fair. I really could be fair and impartial.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Copchick said:


> I wish I could serve on a jury. Twice I've had to go and when they have the potential jurors in the big room altogether, they call my name. When I meet the person who called my name, they say, "Why didn't you say you were a police officer when you came in?" It's because I want to sit on a jury. My cousin is a supervisor in the District Attorney's office. Needless to say, our family is always excused because of the two of us. My mom gets called all the time and she gets dismissed as soon as they know her daughter is a cop.
> 
> It's not fair. I really could be fair and impartial.


I couldn't. My wife says it's because I want job security, lol. Generally, though, they excuse law enforcement because the defense would immediately appeal by saying their poor pitiful scumbag client didn't get a fair, impartial trial by a jury of THEIR peers.


----------



## dead hawk

Just got done filling a skull with concrete for my garden, don't know what to expect from it since I never used that much water in a mix before hope it turns out nice otherwise it will be a blob of rocks for potting mix


----------



## Hauntiholik

A co-worker's friend lost her home to the Black Forest fire today


----------



## dead hawk

that's horrible haunti, hope they are ok


----------



## Spooky1

Storm damage by work today. Lots of tree branches down by work. It was a really nasty storm that came through. A tornado was sighted in the county, but I don't know if it did any damage. Was on the verge of sending everyone into the tornado shelter at work.

a872af6 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Lunatic

What the hell is going on!
The country is in turmoil.
Be safe everyone!


----------



## dead hawk

well a nice sunset came in today after the storm, a beautiful pink and orange sky


----------



## Hairazor

Red sky at night, sailor's delight--Red sky at morning sailors take warning!


----------



## Spooky1

I believe in the healing power of bourbon.


----------



## Hauntiholik

2 Dead, 360 Homes Lost In Black Forest Fire


----------



## goneferal

It is WAY too early for fires like that. This may be a rough summer.


----------



## dead hawk

could just be a rough beginning, maybe the summer might be fire free


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stay safe, Haunti.


----------



## Evil Queen

With all the crazy weather and the wild fires in CO & CA everybody stay safe.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## dead hawk

its sad how some people are blinded by "patriotism" and namecall using the same excuse that people fought for my freedom...yea 100 or so years ago, besides words are the real battle, the constitution made freedom and governments change it to try and make oppression... Besides that I think my incense is haunted 0_0 strange streams of smoke go to the package and rise up >_> enough of that for tonight **puts sticks down**


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

dead hawk said:


> its sad how some people are blinded by "patriotism" and namecall using the same excuse that people fought for my freedom...yea 100 or so years ago, besides words are the real battle, the constitution made freedom and governments change it to try and make oppression


I'm not going to touch this, other than to say you are very wrong in your opinion of how the world actually works. From an old soldier, I'll just say "You're welcome for the freedoms that you take for granted"


----------



## dead hawk

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I'm not going to touch this, other than to say you are very wrong in your opinion of how the world actually works. From an old soldier, I'll just say "You're welcome for the freedoms that you take for granted"


 Guess its just a collective of what I was taught, I'll find my own opinion one day I just switch every so often


----------



## Headless

Haunti that's so sad. And such dreadful statistics. Hope it's under control soon.

Hoping to go buy a new freezer tomorrow. 2 year interest free - I think I can cope with that.


----------



## PirateLady

From what I've been led to believe...people are still fighting for my freedom.... Prayers and good thoughts to all the service men active and retired that have laid their lives on the line or loss their lives so others have the opportunity to live their lives.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think inhaling haunted incense smoke leads to excessive switching of opinions, dead hawk:jol: However, everyone has the right to an opinion and the right to change it. That's part of what being an American is about.

In keeping with that theme, June 14 is Flag Day.


----------



## Hairazor

**In keeping with that theme, June 14 is Flag Day.**

Long may she wave!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Spooky1 said:


> I believe in the healing power of bourbon.


:jol: I concur Spooky1...but vodka seems to heal all my boo boo's just fine!


----------



## Copchick

In honor of Flag Day here is some information about our patriotic day.

*What is the meaning of Flag Day?* _Flag Day is a holiday in the United States which celebrates the adoption of the American flag. The holiday is celebrated around the country with parades and memorial services for those who have died in defense of the United States. Like Memorial Day, Flag Day is considered a patriotic holiday, and is particularly celebrated by the Armed Forces and those veterans who have served abroad. Flag Day is celebrated on June 14 each year._

I am proudly flying my flag at home. Each time I take it out I think of the liberties I have because of what others have done for me. I love my flag and what it represents.


----------



## dead hawk

WAVE OLD GLORY WAVE!!!! I think I was just tired and grumpy cause on yahoo I was saying I wouldent apologize if I had a tv show and made flag tablecloths and that dude called me an ahole...I do love America, heck I got flags to show me being an American off all on my car, on my bookbag everywhere :3 was a boyscout


----------



## dead hawk

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I concur Spooky1...but vodka seems to heal all my boo boo's just fine!


 Vodka the universal healer, I believe in the power of whiskey


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, I' m going for the healing power of Chocolate!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, chocolate is the clear winner when it comes to healing and has the added advantage of no hangover afterwards:jol:


----------



## debbie5

Sorry- cupcakes win.


----------



## dead hawk

mmm cupcakes


----------



## RoxyBlue

A Panera cinnamon roll runs a close second...


----------



## Troll Wizard

I'm thinking Black Forest Cake sounds pretty good right now, maybe with a cream cheese frosting!


----------



## Headless

OMG I am so torn!!!! Chocolate, Cupcakes, Black Forrest Cake........ Nahhhhhh I'm sticking with my wine!


----------



## Headless

We had a fun day out today - originally went to buy a Freezer - 24 months interest free - got to love that! Ended up buying a whole bunch of scrapbooking supplies and also picked up a few items to add to some props I have in mind. Had to laugh at the lady in one store where I was buying some purple cardstock - she asked me what I was making and I said Halloween invitations. She said Oh - how often do you do Halloween - hubby responds with "Just once a year"........ and she took offense at it.... I felt like saying OMG how bloody often do you do Christmas lady???????? Good Grief.

Anyway news on father-in-law is that he has been moved to the big smoke (Melbourne) to have a pacemaker put in. We are planning a trip in to see him before the surgery (tomorrow). I don't have a good feeling about all of this, but we'll see how it goes. His prognosis isn't good - they don't expect his speech will improve (no one can understand what he is saying at all) and his mobility is compromised. I'm all for quality of life over quantity. I'm not seeing a whole bunch of quality ahead........


----------



## Copchick

Headless, my thoughts are with you. Hopefully with therapy your FIL will eventually be able to perform tasks for everyday life.


----------



## dead hawk

hope it all goes well with your father, I'll be gone for a week going gambling with my cousin and uncle


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My wife and I decided to go to a flea market this morning to dispel some of our cabin fever that has arisen since my surgery. I got 2 large bar clamps, a soldering gun that is going to be re-purposed as a hot knife, a large hand saw for cutting blocks of foam, a four plug surge protector, a pc power supply, and a tidy kats litter pail for $20. Not a bad score, if I do say so myself.

I also got to talk to the property owner of the flea market, and will possibly be setting up a booth there in late september and early october to sell some of the tombstones we don't use. Possible side business, hopefully. I may try to talk some friends into helping me set up a small haunt in the flea market itself, but not too sure yet.


----------



## Hairazor

Whoa Bio, sounds like you had a great day all around!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

It was pretty good. I did a little networking, and talked to a couple of guys who said they find haunt stuff from time to time. Maybe I'll get some cool props out of it.


----------



## Headless

Good shopping Bio - it's amazing what you can get out of networking!!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I tried to slip out to the shop and organize just a bit, since I'm not supposed to do any haunt related stuff for 2 weeks(I have to wait to get the stitches out before I'm allowed to do anything). Lasted all of four minutes. I picked up a random chunk of foam and went to put it in the box of spare bits. As I turned around, I noticed the PERFECT place for it on my big Celtic Cross tombstone's base. Without thinking about it, I grabbed the shaper and attempted to shape it. Immediate pain and the realization that I have not healed yet. I gave up on getting the shop organized without having the Boss Lady there to keep me out of trouble. Oh, well, guess I'll have to live vicariously through you guys.


----------



## Copchick

I was checking out the Zombie Flamingo's on eBay (on sale for $13.45) and I came across the zombie cat (on sale for $15.25). FYI...


----------



## Spooky1

Mowed and trimmed the lawn. Now I'm really hurting. When will this pain go away? Damn Shingles. I was feeling a bit better earlier today.


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, I have seen the zombie cats and I have it on my want list!


----------



## dead hawk

I'm now a year closer to dying, YAY lets party!!!! cake and alcohol for all


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Zurgh

Still very busy in here in Zurgia... 

So far, no one has claimed "Toby", the lost/found dog... 

The cat/dog peace negotiations are going very poorly...

I think something in the pantry is plotting against me, at least that is the gist of what the mayonnaise that went bad had to say on it's last day...

The zombies in the mache mines grow restless...

I have discovered what the Oatmen are, but not exactly why...

Still relocating spiders that get lost in the house back out side...

The apocalyptic threat this week is from giant/mutant/angry/radioactive teen country pop singers and/or hot buttered yaks... but it is a very low threat...

Think that covers it for tonight... :googly:


----------



## Goblin

Zurgh said:


> Still very busy in here in Zurgia...
> 
> So far, no one has claimed "Toby", the lost/found dog...
> 
> The cat/dog peace negotiations are going very poorly...
> 
> I think something in the pantry is plotting against me, at least that is the gist of what the mayonnaise that went bad had to say on it's last day...
> 
> The zombies in the mache mines grow restless...
> 
> I have discovered what the Oatmen are, but not exactly why...
> 
> Still relocating spiders that get lost in the house back out side...
> 
> The apocalyptic threat this week is from giant/mutant/angry/radioactive teen country pop singers and/or hot buttered yaks... but it is a very low threat...
> 
> Think that covers it for tonight... :googly:


You missed the zombie square dance!


----------



## Headless

Bad Bio - Bad Bad Bio! LOL 

Oh I hope things go well with Toby - he was a cute little guy. I'd be relocating those spiders ok but they would be a little flatter than when I found them! 

It was a long day in Melbourne visiting father-in-law. He was thankfully not quite as bad as I had anticipated but still a shock to see him looking so weak. They are going to do a battery of tests on him this week and also plan to insert a pacemaker. Still no clear understanding of what he'll be able to do and not do if and when he is released so still we wait. Despite having some issues speaking he managed to laugh a couple of times so that was good. Wishing there were a couple more days in this weekend though - I feel so tired I could sleep for a week!


----------



## debbie5

happy birthday Dead hawk!

Zurgh, I think the mayo got carted away by ants. I have them in my kitchen- YIKES!


----------



## Blackrose1978

Goblin said:


>


I have been wondering where they all came from!!


----------



## Zurgh

Good Sunday morning Earth peoples!
Today's words of zesty wisdom-

Hater gonna hate,
Skaters gonna skate,
Waiter gonna wait,
Po-taters gonna po-tate,
Mutants gonna mutate.

On a different note, the "A's" are in vast abundance this year... Allergy's, Ants, Asshats, Arches, Archers... I remember the great ant wars of 'oh' 9er... got nuthin' onna dis yars ant insurgents... calgon, bake me a pie!:googly:



Goblin said:


> You missed the zombie square dance!


I wasn't invited...


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> I was checking out the Zombie Flamingo's on eBay (on sale for $13.45) and I came across the zombie cat (on sale for $15.25). FYI...


:jol:Ohhhhhhh....I LOVE IT! How perfectly precious!


----------



## Lunatic

Awesome P5!
That's a cheap embellishment.
You know you want to put that in your garden next to your chubby cherub.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Had our last performance of "The Red Mill" today - really enjoyed it and will now really enjoy having nowhere to go for the evening Now all I need is for the laundry to finish itself without my supervision......


----------



## debbie5

I have a budget of $350 for the Ween dance at the school...the DJ we used to use is $200 (I"ve griped about the price before)...but now we found one for only $100!! That is a HUGE boon to my budget! So, I'm looking to buy beef netting....anyone know of a good source? I have't bought any in **years**.... thinking about buying a roll of cheesecloth, too. I'm so cheap, I reuse the netting at my own haunt year after year....I used to find the beef netting (I think??) at Trenton Mills, but their link won't work for me..?? All I can find is mutton cloth/stockinette from the UK or overseas.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## DocK

Damn you, hay fever!
And of course, nothing works...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolocK, have you tried eating two tbsp s of raw wildflower honey every day? That can help your body build up natural immunities to the pollen. (Has to be raw though, not processed honey)


----------



## DocK

mmm... raw honey  
nope, never tried that before... I only ate honey in the winter to keep my throat from going sore...

thanks for the tip


----------



## Joiseygal

Well the stray mama cat had her first litter this year and I noticed when I went downstairs that they have access through my haunt walls I have stacked against the house. The walls are stacked in front of my basement window, so this little guy I see starring at me! He is cute, but if I don't block the opening I will get so many dead animals in that spot. Another year of cat proofing my yard! HUMMMM!!!! LOL..the look on his face is like what the hell am I living near???


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that picture, Joisey

I've discovered two rules about coffee mugs - (1) The mug you break will always be your favorite one and not that ugly souvenir one some misguided soul gave you and (2) you will always break a clean mug, not the one you just used and were going to put off washing anyway.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Roxy that is soo true about coffee mugs!! I am hoping since we are almost down to just ugly ones maybe they will break too


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

That's why I've only used ugly mugs lately, lol


----------



## Copchick

Joiseygal - That picture is so cute! And you're right about the look on his face too.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I've been really bored lately. Can't do much, because of my hand. Anyway, today I'm apparently on a Social Media blitz to add advertising for my home haunt. I've created a Twitter feed, as well as updating my freebie website and Facebook page.Geez I need something to keep me busy.

Twitter: @DarkLaneHaunt
Facebook: Dark Lane Haunted Attraction
Website: http:\\www.darklanehauntedattraction.webs.com


----------



## Bone Dancer

Joiseygal said:


> Well the stray mama cat had her first litter this year and I noticed when I went downstairs that they have access through my haunt walls I have stacked against the house. The walls are stacked in front of my basement window, so this little guy I see starring at me! He is cute, but if I don't block the opening I will get so many dead animals in that spot. Another year of cat proofing my yard! HUMMMM!!!! LOL..the look on his face is like what the hell am I living near???


I would think some dead animal bodies would fit right in there.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just had a lovely visit with Fick209, who is making a whirlwind tour of the Washington/Baltimore area Always great to meet up with one of the many good people we've met through this forum.


----------



## debbie5

any ideas on my beef netting question? ^^^^ see previous.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## PirateLady

debbie5 said:


> any ideas on my beef netting question? ^^^^ see previous.


Here's the link to Trenton mills... it worked for me maybe it will for you 
http://www.trentonmills.com/halloween_spiderwebs.htm


----------



## RoxyBlue

And if the link doesn't work for you, Deb, here's the information from their site about the use of beef netting for Halloween decorations:

5 or 10 pound rolls @ $5.40 per pound
Standard 20 pound rolls @ $4.80 per pound

Plus UPS shipping charges

Email orders to: [email protected] 
Or phone (731) 855-1323
Or fax (731) 855-1760

NOTE: We do not process credit card orders

TO ORDER: Please email [email protected]. We will calculate shipping charges and email you the total order amount. You can remit payment by check or money order, and we will ship your order upon receipt of payment.


----------



## Zurgh

I like cold coffee...


----------



## Hairazor

^ To drink?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cold coffee - not so good, but iced coffee - really good


----------



## Joiseygal

Yum....hot coffee or ice coffee!!!! Me need coffee now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Come on down, Joisey - I have a Starbucks gift card burning a hole in my wallet:jol: We can sip a latte on the verandah and act sophisticated.


----------



## debbie5

thanks for netting help..I dunno what was wrong, if their site was down or my 'puter was wacky the other day.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Cold coffee? Yuck. That's like bland pepper it just makes no sense.

**EDIT**
For a little over two weeks now, I have been having this dream where I win the lottery. It is very vivid and detailed, unlike almost every other dream I ever have. My wife thinks that it is my subconscious telling me to buy a lottery ticket (something I've never done before). What do you guys think?


----------



## Death's Door

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Cold coffee? Yuck. That's like bland pepper it just makes no sense.
> 
> **EDIT**
> For a little over two weeks now, I have been having this dream where I win the lottery. It is very vivid and detailed, unlike almost every other dream I ever have. My wife thinks that it is my subconscious telling me to buy a lottery ticket (something I've never done before). What do you guys think?


You might wanna do that. If you have any numbers that were in your dreams that you picked up on, use them. Good luck!


----------



## Copchick

Go for it Bio! Just remember to check in with us little people every now and then if you win. Good luck!


----------



## IMU

RoxyBlue said:


> Just had a lovely visit with Fick209, who is making a whirlwind tour of the Washington/Baltimore area Always great to meet up with one of the many good people we've met through this forum.


Sorry we couldn't get together this time Roxy but here is a little video of what I had set up for when Fick209 stopped by on Sat.


----------



## Hauntiholik

A tornado out by Denver International Airport. The blue thing on the left is the Blue Mustang sculpture.


----------



## Copchick

^ Holy crap! Did you take the picture, Haunti? Damn, that's close.


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU, your parrot is a hoot And nothing like Halloween in June to get you thinking of the fall

Haunti, if I saw that through my car window, I'd be making an illegal U-turn in a hurry.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Copchick said:


> ^ Holy crap! Did you take the picture, Haunti? Damn, that's close.


No, thank goodness. I saw it on the news. They had to evacuate the airport.

tornado-warning-expires-after-touchdown-near-dia-pena-blvd-back-open/


----------



## debbie5

that is so weird...you can look up INTO the funnel!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hauntiholik said:


> No, thank goodness. I saw it on the news. They had to evacuate the airport.
> 
> tornado-warning-expires-after-touchdown-near-dia-pena-blvd-back-open/


Everyone should evacuate to Mile High Stadium... There's no touchdowns there.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

OMG! It was a freaking nail biter tonight. I really hate Miami right now. Go Spurs Go!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Haunti those photos are just plain scary!


----------



## Headless

BioHazardCustoms said:


> .................For a little over two weeks now, I have been having this dream where I win the lottery. It is very vivid and detailed, unlike almost every other dream I ever have. My wife thinks that it is my subconscious telling me to buy a lottery ticket (something I've never done before). What do you guys think?


What I think is you should share the numbers with your friends LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik

lord homicide said:


> everyone should evacuate to mile high stadium... There's no touchdowns there.


lol!


----------



## RoxyBlue

June 19 is:

World Sauntering Day - Holidayinsights.com describes it as follows: "You can spend your life walking through life, jogging through life, or being dragged through life. But, life is far more enjoyable, if you saunter through it. Its doubly true if you saunter with a friend or loved one. Sauntering is not a walk, jog, trot, or run. Sauntering is a form of strolling. Sauntering is a very casual, yet stylish, form of movement from point A to Point B. The dictionary defines sauntering as walking along slowly, happily and aimlessly."

It is also my sister Marguerite's 60th birthday. Yep, we're all getting up there now


----------



## debbie5

Lord Homicide said:


> Everyone should evacuate to Mile High Stadium... There's no touchdowns there.


Hahhahahaaaa!!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Just heard James Gandolfini died of a heart attack while vacationing in Italy. Now I'm sad ... I loved him.


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> June 19 is:
> 
> World Sauntering Day - Holidayinsights.com describes it as follows: "You can spend your life walking through life, jogging through life, or being dragged through life. But, life is far more enjoyable, if you saunter through it. Its doubly true if you saunter with a friend or loved one. Sauntering is not a walk, jog, trot, or run. Sauntering is a form of strolling. Sauntering is a very casual, yet stylish, form of movement from point A to Point B. The dictionary defines sauntering as walking along slowly, happily and aimlessly."
> 
> It is also my sister Marguerite's 60th birthday. Yep, we're all getting up there now


Sauntering is one of my best things. I find that a umbrella (closed) or a walking stick helps with the stylish part.
Ahhhh for the old days when men wore long tail coats and top hats. Now that was sauntering in style.


----------



## Copchick

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Just heard James Gandolfini died of a heart attack while vacationing in Italy. Now I'm sad ... I loved him.


What?!!! Oh no! I really liked him too.  I feel so sad.


----------



## debbie5

He was only 51 and not really overweight now...scary.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

He was a good actor. I wasn't really a fan of the Sopranos, but some of the other things that he was in were very good.


----------



## debbie5

Watched an interesting show on cave diving last night and in it, they chop off underwater cave stalactites and analyze the trapped sediments inside for changes in global temps. They found bands where the temps changed dramatically in only 50 years, and they think it's due to Saharan winds blowing sediments up into the atmosphere. Interesting, seeing as this exact same thing has been happening for the past 10 years, with a horrific drought in Africa....very cool show, if you can catch it. Has other cool info, like on re-breathing systems for divers. On Nat Geo network...nerd fest.
Our weather is nothing like it was when I was growing up...it's been pretty cold the past few nights, which is weird but refreshing.


----------



## Goblin

I am brokenhearted today! Kitty, our cat passed away around
6 am this morning! We've had him for 17 years! He was Mama's cat, she brought him home and 
asked US if she could keep him! I guess about now he's in heaven, curled up in Mama's lap sleeping 
like he did for so many years! I look over at the foot stool expecting to see him stretched out sleeping 
or holler at me that he's ready to be fed! I will miss his mooching turkey at Thanksgiving and Christmas
........he sure loved turkey! Bu he's in very good hands now.....
Mama will look after him!

Good bye Kitty! I will miss you forever!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm sorry for your loss, Goblin.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry for the loss of your fur baby.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry to for you lose Goblin. For a cat to live to 17 years means it lived a very good life.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A hug to you, Goblin, not that it makes up for losing Kitty. He clearly had special significance since he was your mom's cat. Mourn his loss and remember there is room in your heart not only for his memory, but also for another cat in need of the loving home you can provide.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh Goblin, so sorry for your loss of Kitty. Seventeen years (and the connection with your Mom) is not easily gotten over. He was indeed a handsome fellow!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is Ice Cream Soda Day! I wish I had one right now.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Goblin - so sorry to hear about Kitty. Nice pic of him. I know he was very happy and blessed to have you guys as his family.



RoxyBlue said:


> Today is Ice Cream Soda Day! I wish I had one right now.


We are having our June Pokeno this Saturday and my SIL is bringing homemade rootbeer and vanilla ice cream to make the rootbeer floats for the group.


----------



## debbie5

Sorry about your friend, Gobby.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Homemade root beer ? You mean from real roots. Wow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woo hoo, ice cream social at Da Weiner's house!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:frownkin: Oh Goblin, I am so sorry to hear about Kitty. A big ((hug)) to you. I am sure there are lots of fun kitties and fast mice to play with where he is going.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Just heard James Gandolfini died of a heart attack while vacationing in Italy. Now I'm sad ... I loved him.


:jol: I know, I was sad to hear about this as well. I never really watched the Sopranos, but I loved him in the movie _Welcome to the Rileys_, he was very good in that film and seemed like an all around good guy.


----------



## Death's Door

Bone Dancer said:


> Homemade root beer ? You mean from real roots. Wow.


Nope  - My SIS bought my nephew a rootbeer kit that contained the bottles, syrups, etc., that they needed to make the rootbeer. They made a batch of it and it tasted pretty good.


----------



## Copchick

I am so completely exhausted. Today we had phase two for swift water rescue at a state park where we could get into the water and do the training excercises. It was a blast! This is the only type of training in our city that police, fire and ems are training together. It was a beautiful sunny day and the water felt heavenly. The only negative is that I feel really old and so out of shape! I've already taken advil in preparation of the soreness to come. Early to bed tonight for sure. Next phase is boat operations, cool!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay for you Copchick for getting this training!


----------



## Copchick

Thanks, HR! Our city has realized that there is a necessity for this. We've had floods for the past few years with the rains that have been devastating and fatal. The idea is that after this training, we can act immediately and can help people who are trapped or caught up in the water. These aren't our normal rivers flooding, but rather inches of rain very quickly with flash flooding. The terrain of the city can funnel water into an area making it extremely dangerous during a downpour.


----------



## Spooky1

Good luck with the training CC.

Goblin, sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So after a lengthy discussion with Darrell, we have decided to put out some feelers to see who might be interested in purchasing a tombstone or a mask from our company. 

I know most of us enjoy building our own tombstones, but in all honesty, we are attempting to build a customer base and expand our business a bit. We'd like, in the near future, to generate enough revenue to purchase a sponsorship package for HauntForum, and once we've attained that goal, we'll be ready to offer a discount to HauntForum members. Darrell makes the best masks I've seen, in or out of a haunted attraction. 

If scareme ever returns, she can attest to the quality of the tombstones that we build, as well as the craftsmanship that goes into each one. 

Just in case there is an actual interest, please feel free to contact me through PM here. As I said, currently this is just to put out a feeler and gauge interest. If the interest is there, I'll contact the admin about a sponsorship package.

**EDIT**
To clarify, I am not attempting to sell anything at present. If I am still in the wrong, I apologize to the moderators and ask that you delete this post. Thank you.


----------



## debbie5

Stop feeling me, Bio...lordy...


----------



## debbie5

I seriously need to sit down & make a LIST of all the stuff I need to do for Ween. Gotta drag out my Special Purple Binder that holds all my Ween plans & ideas....I dont mind doing the work, I HATE dragging out/finding all the supplies I need...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> Stop feeling me, Bio...lordy...


You know you liked it, lol!


----------



## Goblin

My brother and I buried Kitty this afternoon in the backyard beside the utility shed. We picked a spot where he'd get sun in 
the morning (He loved to lay in the sunlight of a morning) and shade in the afternoon! I found a box to place him in. He loved 
to sleep in a box if there was one available. I bought him two beds and he'd still rather sleep in a box! lol. When you've had a 
cat that long they're more family than pet! Mama named him Kitty but we all called him Big Kitty because of his size. He was a 
good natured cat, loved everybody! He loved visitors and would always try to lay in their lap! To Mama he was her 9th kid! lol.
He'd been having trouble breathing the past month or two and he got to he 
point he'd needed an ice pack to help him breath. Along about 1-1:30 am he was stricken right bad. My brother and I sat with 
him and rubbed and petted him, talking to him the whole time. Then at 6 am he kind of gasped, stretched all four feet out, then 
relaxed........and then he was gone!
There are so many memories of him. Sleeping in the branches of our live Christmas trees or sleeping underneath it. He hated it 
when we went to artificial trees! He would catch mice and play with them till he killed them......then go catch another! His favorite
play toy was one of those little troll dolls one of the kids had! He loved kids and he was always there in the middle of them!! lol.

Soooo many memories..........So little space! 

We had Big kitty longer than any other pet!

Our orange cat, Garfield has been kind of moping around all day. He knows his big buddy is gone. We've had him about 8 years now. 
Luckily he has all of us!


----------



## [email protected]

Sorry to hear that Big Kitty is no longer with you. I agree that pets are members of the family, so I know how much you'll miss him. Sounds like he had a great life!


----------



## Headless

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Just heard James Gandolfini died of a heart attack while vacationing in Italy. Now I'm sad ... I loved him.


I liked him as well Dr M. So sad that he was found by his son too. RIP James.



Goblin said:


> I am brokenhearted today! Kitty, our cat passed away around 6 am this morning! ..........





Goblin said:


> ...........We picked a spot where he'd get sun in
> the morning (He loved to lay in the sunlight of a morning) and shade in the afternoon! I found a box to place him in. .......
> 
> Soooo many memories..........So little space!


Oh Goblin I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I feel sorry when I hear people say "it was only a cat/dog" because they truly have never known the amazing gift animals bring to your life. I love that you picked the perfect spot for Kitty and loved reading your memories. Condolences to everyone there. RIP Kitty.



debbie5 said:


> I seriously need to sit down & make a LIST of all the stuff I need to do for Ween. Gotta drag out my Special Purple Binder that holds all my Ween plans & ideas....I dont mind doing the work, I HATE dragging out/finding all the supplies I need...


I know where you are coming from Deb. I seriously need to get organised for my October/November. Two fundraisers and our own Halloween even within 3 weeks of one another are going to be taxing if I don't start making a few lists.

Shane's Dad has been put off for surgery twice now after being classified "Nil By Mouth" from midnight the night before. You have to ask how good that is for a mid 80's man who isn't in great health to begin with. They MAY do the surgery tomorrow - or Sunday - or Monday........ Anyway you get the picture. The waiting game is taking its toll on everyone - not the least of which is Dad.

We presently have my daughter visiting for the last few days of her holidays before she heads back to work. Not much getting done but its nice to have her around.


----------



## debbie5

Hey nerds...find out when you can see the space station flying overhead.... http://spotthestation.nasa.gov/sightings/index.cfm#.UcSh4PnVB3c


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I have designed the sign for our haunt for 2013. Now to get theses darned stitches out so I can build it. Once I start, I'll begin a thread to show it off.


----------



## RoxyBlue

How long will you be in stitches, Bio?


----------



## scareme

Hot damn! I've got internet! I've been going crazy without it. I'm getting a lot done, but going crazy all the same. I should get TV in about two weeks. Living alone, without TV or internet, I feel sorry for anyone who wanders into my world. I talk their ears off, and pry them for information on the outside world. I need to catch up on news, and hauntforum news from the past two weeks. Looks like I'll be up all night reading. I'd better get a coke or two and get started. What did we do before internet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, scareme, we read books, magazines, and newspapers...well, at least the funny papers


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

@Roxy: My stitches come out on the 28th. I go back to work tomorrow night, though.

Welcome back, scareme! We missed you!


----------



## debbie5

"What did we do before internet?"

To quote my long-dead Polish grandmother who lived on a farm, when I asked her why she had so many children:" No tv...no radio....nothing much to do when the sun goes down..."

Glad to see u back, scares.


----------



## scareme

"so many children" Shudder! Now that's the stuff nightmares are made of debbie. But not to worry, as I said, I'm all alone. Rick's still in Oklahoma, and at 55, I don't worry about that anymore. 
Speaking of age 55, Spooky1, I've asked my Dr. several times about the shingles vaccine, and she tells me I can't get one until I'm 60. She tells me most people don't get them until they are in their 60s. Have you ever asked your Dr. about that?

Bio, I would be glad to vouch for your tombstones. I love mine! A real piece of art. Can you touch your finger tips together? It took me a while after surgery to do that. Two things that hurt for awhile were turning door knobs and twisting ice trays. Maybe you're lucky enough to have an ice maker. Here's hoping you'll be back to prop making in no time. 

Gobby, sorry to hear about Kitty. It sound like your family gave her a long and happy life.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, Spooky1's doctor says he sees a lot of people younger than 60 presenting with shingles and is beginning to think he should be recommending the vaccine be taken at an earlier age. The bigger issue is that some insurance companies don't want to pay for it, and many won't unless you are 60 or older (the age for which the vaccine is recommended).


----------



## debbie5

Just watched "Warm Bodies". WHile not a good movie, it was interesting. I'm starting to think that casting a movie with John Malchovic in it is like the kiss of death...he is such a good actor, but such sucky movies lately...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

scareme said:


> Bio, I would be glad to vouch for your tombstones. I love mine! A real piece of art. Can you touch your finger tips together? It took me a while after surgery to do that. Two things that hurt for awhile were turning door knobs and twisting ice trays. Maybe you're lucky enough to have an ice maker. Here's hoping you'll be back to prop making in no time.


Thank you for the kind words! I could touch my fingertips together after about 4 or 5 days. Still can't move my wrist very well, but I am improving slowly. I can open doors with my right hand, but not my left(the one operated on) Can't twist an ice tray at all. Also can't hold anything in my left hand, which is a pain in the butt, because I'm left handed.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Thank you for the kind words! I could touch my fingertips together after about 4 or 5 days. Still can't move my wrist very well, but I am improving slowly. I can open doors with my right hand, but not my left(the one operated on) Can't twist an ice tray at all. Also can't hold anything in my left hand, which is a pain in the butt, because I'm left handed.


How the heck are you able to go back to work? I hope they hide you in a low key position at the prison. I would hate for you to have to get hands on with some knucklehead, especially if they see you have a physical weakness. Be careful!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Copchick said:


> How the heck are you able to go back to work? I hope they hide you in a low key position at the prison. I would hate for you to have to get hands on with some knucklehead, especially if they see you have a physical weakness. Be careful!


I've been out since the 10th, and the doc wouldn't clear me before the 21st. I may not be able to hold anything heavy with my left hand, but it actually feels better than it did before my surgery. I probably will be in the same dorm as our shift commander's office for a week or so, at least until the inmates realize that I won't back down from them even if I am injured. Best part is that if I have to write anyone up, at least I'll get to type it instead of having to hand-write it, lol. If I do end up having to get hands on, I'll just have to remember to use my right hand until I get my stitches out on the 28th.

**EDIT**
Just to make sure I don't get some type of infection, I will be keeping my hand wrapped and a bandage taped over my stitches. Also, I'll be showering with Surgical soap for a week or so.


----------



## scareme

Bio, It may seem like a PITA now, but in the end it will all be so worth it. I thought they were going to do both hands at once, what happened with that?

I fell asleep on the loveseat last night, and now I creek when I walk. At least there is a whirlpool tub here, so I'll take care of that in no time. The bathroom was the first room we remoldeled here. It's 8:00AM here and it's so dark outside the streetlights came on. If I was in Oklahoma and it looked this dark, I'd be tipping over the couch to hide under. I guess since it's going to rain today I'll get some work done inside. This week I put in three new flower beds, and the vegetable garden. I put in tomatoes, peppers, acorn squash, cucumbers, zucchini and pumpkins, so this rain is really welcome. I know I'm late getting these things in. Last night a neighbor shared their cherry tomatoes that are already coming in. But my cherries are ripe, and I made a cherry crisp with them this week.


----------



## debbie5

My laziness cup over floweth...(yawn)....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

life is just going to fast ....


----------



## scareme

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> life is just going to fast ....


Joe wants to borrow the keys to the car? Jaidyn has a steady boyfriend?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> life is just going to fast ....


It's not that Jeff. It's that you memory is going and you only remember parts of the day, so it just seems faster.
That or you are having to much fun.
(time goes fast when your having fun)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Took the plunge and invested in a TempurPedic mattress today, to be delivered on Monday. Spooky1 is hoping this resolves his long-term, waking up with a sore back issue. It's not a cheap mattress, but they threw in two memory foam pillows and a mattress cover for free, plus paid the sales taxes.

Now we have to go out and buy new sheets because our old mattress is an 8" or so depth and the new one is 11".


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> ..........What did we do before internet?


Got a whole bunch more work done, props built and saw the sun more. But then at the same time we were less informed and didn't have haunt forum..... Welcome back Scareme!



BioHazardCustoms said:


> ...... Also can't hold anything in my left hand, which is a pain in the butt, because I'm left handed.


That makes life difficult but hopefully it's healed soon.



Bone Dancer said:


> It's not that Jeff. It's that you memory is going and you only remember parts of the day, so it just seems faster.
> That or you are having to much fun.
> (time goes fast when your having fun)


Ahhhhhhhh so THAT'S why the years go by faster as you get older - that makes sense! LOL



RoxyBlue said:


> Took the plunge and invested in a TempurPedic mattress today, to be delivered on Monday. Spooky1 is hoping this resolves his long-term, waking up with a sore back issue. It's not a cheap mattress, but they threw in two memory foam pillows and a mattress cover for free, plus paid the sales taxes.
> 
> Now we have to go out and buy new sheets because our old mattress is an 8" or so depth and the new one is 11".


Years ago I had a waterbed but it was one of the wooden sided ones. I have always had a back issue but realised that trying to get out of this thing was making the situation worse. Since getting a regular bed the back improved out of sight! So I hope this solves your issues as well. Nothing worse than starting the day in pain.

We rearranged our living area yesterday and thinking about buying either a new couch or a couple of recliner chairs today - store has 50 months interest free - heck at that rate I won't have to shell out much each week at all!


----------



## dead hawk

I caught something from swimming in that dirty lake...Been off for a while but I feel ok enough to say HI


----------



## Headless

Gosh the mice have been bad here this year. As I sat here typing, I could hear two mice none too quietly "playing" on the kitchen floor. I went to the kitchen and turned on the light - they didn't even pay me much attention and kept on with it until I walked toward them. I set a trap (the kind they crawl into but can't get back out) and turned out the light - about 15 seconds later they were back at it - all quiet now and nothing in the trap sadly.


----------



## Headless

Sounds nasty DH - welcome back.


----------



## Copchick

Headless said:


> Years ago I had a waterbed but it was one of the wooden sided ones.


OMG, I had one too! I loved it for ten years, then I started getting older and needed more back support. When I picked out my bed, I got the comparrison to a cadillac. I figured you spend a third of your life in bed, get the cadillac. Good decision, I love my bed.


----------



## debbie5

WTH can you *catch* from a lake?? (shudders..thinking of "Monsters Inside Me" tv show...)


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> WTH can you *catch* from a lake??


Scales...nyuck nyuck nyuck

Or these:

http://www.cdc.gov/parasites/water.html

I'm thinking _Cryptosporidium_ or _Giardia_.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> Just watched "Warm Bodies". WHile not a good movie, it was interesting. I'm starting to think that casting a movie with John Malchovic in it is like the kiss of death...he is such a good actor, but such sucky movies lately...


Have you seen, Red? Malkovich is in it and I though it was great.


----------



## dead hawk

debbie5 said:


> WTH can you *catch* from a lake?? (shudders..thinking of "Monsters Inside Me" tv show...)


 There are tons of things in lakes, my personal favorite is cryptosporidium, but there are parasites that can grow inside of you for years


----------



## dead hawk

RoxyBlue said:


> Scales...nyuck nyuck nyuck
> 
> Or these:
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/parasites/water.html
> 
> I'm thinking _Cryptosporidium_ or _Giardia_.


 YAY my favorite cryptosporidium


----------



## Spooky1

Headless said:


> Gosh the mice have been bad here this year. As I sat here typing, I could hear two mice none too quietly "playing" on the kitchen floor. I went to the kitchen and turned on the light - they didn't even pay me much attention and kept on with it until I walked toward them. I set a trap (the kind they crawl into but can't get back out) and turned out the light - about 15 seconds later they were back at it - all quiet now and nothing in the trap sadly.


Headless, I like the good old fashion spring traps. You hear the snap and know the job is done.


----------



## dead hawk

:3 i'd set some snares or box traps catch em and throw em in the woods


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Had the 5 Grandkids for 4 weeks, one more week to go!!! Have mixed feelings about that.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh my CrazedH you are a brave one! But I'm sure there is lots of joy!


----------



## scareme

I've had 0 grandkids for 5 years. I know how I feel about that. You're a lucky dog, CrazedHaunter. 

Hope you're feeling better Dead Hawk. Next time just stick with catching fish.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I have designed our new home haunt sign in my mind. I'm going to attempt to draw it out tonight at work, and possibly get my idea on graph paper so that I can get it scaled correctly. Then when I get to the point where I can build, I'll have something to work on.

Never let it be said that I've been slacking because I was out for surgery. LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

You go, Bio! Just don't blow out any stitches.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I just have to say...I love all you "Unstructured Thoughts" posters.....Roxy, Copchick, Hairazor, Headless, Bone Dancer, Spooky1, BioHazard, LordHomicide, Debbie5, Deadhawk, CrazedHaunter...and others who post regularly (Wildcat...yum, yum)...You guys are so supportive to each other and all other forum members and I love, love, love how you just dive right in and are so optimistic and a parachute to other haunters..... I love you guys! This song is for you ALL!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

You guys have to check out Dave Lowe's new post ... It's awesome!


----------



## Hairazor

Aw shucks, Pumpkin5, thanks! You always bring a ray of sunshine!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Hairazor said:


> Aw shucks, Pumpkin5, thanks! You always bring a ray of sunshine!


:jol:Awww.....Hair....I thought it would be more like a layer of slime...or sludge...but thank you sweet girl...thank you......


----------



## scareme

BioHazardCustoms said:


> So I have designed our new home haunt sign in my mind. I'm going to attempt to draw it out tonight at work, and possibly get my idea on graph paper so that I can get it scaled correctly. Then when I get to the point where I can build, I'll have something to work on.
> 
> Never let it be said that I've been slacking because I was out for surgery. LOL


I don't think I'd ever use Bio and slacking in the same sentence. Just couldn't be done.



Dr. Maniaco said:


> You guys have to check out Dave Lowe's new post ... It's awesome!


Where?

P5, you're a real sweetheart, and you are too Hairazor. It's just a great big lovefest around here.


----------



## debbie5

wait....was I just complimented for not having a life?


----------



## dead hawk

scareme said:


> I've had 0 grandkids for 5 years. I know how I feel about that. You're a lucky dog, CrazedHaunter.
> 
> Hope you're feeling better Dead Hawk. Next time just stick with catching fish.


 I may be sick but I am still doin tons of work, I found an abandoned apartment with some metal junk bits outside and I think I could use em for my haunt maybe a new attraction


----------



## dead hawk

Listening to one of my favorites 



 I spend 80 bucks on paint supplies, now to paint a ton of things and build many many props but I need to think of some cool ideas to bring my cemetery to the big leagues


----------



## dead hawk

and P5 I found a zombie cat on a website its $18.77 http://www.hauntedprops.com/product-p/fm-70781.htm


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

Goblin said:


>


lol You slay me!


----------



## Bone Dancer

It was hot and humid yesterday and it's looking like it will be hot and humid today. I been holding off but its time to kick on the AC.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, first night back at work went okay, up until I was walking out to the car this morning and whacked my hand on the gate. I did find out that so far I can't hold a pencil to draw for very long. Other than that, it was good to be back at work.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Patience Bio, if you push to fast you'll only set your healing back.


----------



## Bone Dancer

What he said. Don't make me come out there


----------



## CrazedHaunter

scareme said:


> I've had 0 grandkids for 5 years. I know how I feel about that. You're a lucky dog, CrazedHaunter.


Your right Scareme I am lucky, hadn't seen 3 of them for about a year because my sons divorce and his ex using the kids as a weapon to get what she wanted ( Backfired on her)..Couldn't imagine not seeing them for 5 years. I feel for you.


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin said:


>


I'll never look at Facebook without snickering now


----------



## Spooky1

Why is it that it always seems to start raining half way through walking the dog. At least it's a warm rain.


----------



## Bone Dancer

The AC is on, at least it sounds like it should be getting cooler.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you hate it when the dialogue in a movie is so quiet that you have to crank up the volume to hear it and, as soon as you do, the really LOUD action scene starts? I hate when that happens.


----------



## Copchick

Yesterday I caught the last three or four episodes of the first season of Face Off. Some good talent was there from what I had seen. Boy, what a difference from the finale of the first season to what it is now with all the hoopla. Did I just say hoopla?! I really like watching the artists work, seeing how they can bring a concept together. Even if they make a mistake they make it work. When does the next season start?


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Don't you hate it when the dialogue in a movie is so quiet that you have to crank up the volume to hear it and, as soon as you do, the really LOUD action scene starts? I hate when that happens.


TV commercials do the same thing. Thank goodness for the mute button.
And speaking of Face-off, there were times I watched it with the sound off just so I didnt have to listen to all the drama.

Mmmmm the coolness of AC. It's 90 and humid outdoors. Much nice in here


----------



## Hairazor

My youngest daughter wants us to get together to meet her fella at a place whose motto says "Remember, you didn't come here to save money or lose weight". Sounds like an adventure!


----------



## N. Fantom

Copchick said:


> When does the next season start?


August 27


----------



## scareme

When ever an actor, sports figure, or musician dies, I think "that's sad, but he/she was no Nelson Mandela". Now it seems the great man himself is in trouble. My prayers go out to him and his family.

http://news.yahoo.com/south-africa-nelson-mandela-critical-condition-201653072.html


----------



## Copchick

Hairazor said:


> My youngest daughter wants us to get together to meet her fella at a place whose motto says "Remember, you didn't come here to save money or lose weight". Sounds like an adventure!


Sounds like Vegas.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Let's all meet in Vegas. I'll get the room block... Last name Addams


----------



## Lord Homicide

Bone Dancer said:


> TV commercials do the same thing. Thank goodness for the mute button.
> And speaking of Face-off, there were times I watched it with the sound off just so I didnt have to listen to all the drama.
> 
> Mmmmm the coolness of AC. It's 90 and humid outdoors. Much nice in here


Same here... T-stat set @ 78 and fans blazin'. It's nice in here!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Got my sign design roughed out last night. I'm going to try to finish it tonight, so I can start stockpiling materials and set it up to be build when I get these stitches out.

I'm watching my Bad boys scenic design DVD, and I've come to the realization that I should make a vlog series of how I sculpt my stones and wall panels. I use a couple of techniques that I've never seen on a video or tutorial, and I think people would benefit from them. Any suggestions on what people would like to see?


----------



## Blackrose1978

Had a blast at the Zombie Car wash with my youngest two today!!


----------



## debbie5

heading over to shat for a while..I mean CHAT....


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

Hey Gobby..where did you find that davelowe?? I cant find it on para abnormal...is it really old?


----------



## Goblin

Somebody posted it on Facebook.


----------



## debbie5

K..found it . Thanks.


----------



## Bone Dancer

always read the fine print.....


----------



## dead hawk

Aww thanks P5.

Been feeling better so now its back to work on props, I'm also going to be working for a mortician soon  maybe my props will reflect my observations.

Bought a slushi magic >_> I had to wait all day for the cubes to freeze and I want to get a different bottle because that one leaks and splashes everywhere, fun though and cold


----------



## Headless

Spooky1 said:


> Have you seen, Red? Malkovich is in it and I though it was great.


I LOVE that movie!



Spooky1 said:


> Headless, I like the good old fashion spring traps. You hear the snap and know the job is done.


Unfortunately Spooky1 over here they don't make them like they used to. The last ones I bought did nothing but feed the mice. Completely useless. And I can't put any poison down with the dogs being here.



Pumpkin5 said:


> ..........You guys are so supportive to each other and all other forum members and I love, love, love how you just dive right in and are so optimistic and a parachute to other haunters.....


It's one of the things I love about the people here too P5. I get lots of laughs, a lot of knowledge, and some genuine friendship. They are a great bunch~



Goblin said:


>


LOL Love it!



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Well, first night back at work went okay, up until I was walking out to the car this morning and whacked my hand on the gate. I did find out that so far I can't hold a pencil to draw for very long. Other than that, it was good to be back at work.


Oh how many times does that happen - you can guarantee if something is sore it will be the exact spot you hurt again.

Think I have got my daughter's cold - sore throat and bad headache as well as a bit of a temperature. Was holding out until at least 8:30 pm to go to bed - its that now so I hope the bed is warm.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Lord Homicide said:


> Let's all meet in Vegas. I'll get the room block... Last name Addams


I'm in


----------



## debbie5

dead hawk- there should be a tiny hole with an indentation in the top where you put your finger when you shake it....it's there so in case you are using soda, you can release the gas pressure as you shake...


----------



## debbie5

OMG....8 hours until a big outdoor Girl Scout ceremony, and my co-leader tells me the PA system she said we could use doesn't work...the lady who is supposed to be running the ceremony emails me & asks me to do all these extra errands and stuff cuz she's too busy volunteering at the **food pantry** today. Don't they realize I am a smidge away from telling them all to shove it?? I don't mind being WonderWoman, but I am not a Last-Minute-Fix-Your-Problems Woman.

ranting....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Debbie, I was going through a box of photos and found my old Brownie pictures from when I was cute and adorable girlscout. LOL. And then I grew up *smirk* it was of an old ceremony back in the 80's. Boy oh boy how times have changed!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was unaware that June is National Accordion Awareness Month.

My RAV is definitely needing oil added between oil changes now. Don't know why - it only has 197,000+ miles on it:jol: I wish I could replace it with another Rav4, but they took away the standard transmission in the more recent model years and made the car bigger.


----------



## Death's Door

Hello Peeps! Heard on the radio that Twinkies will be back on the supermarket shelves July 15th. Hope they bring back Suzi Q's too. 

Had a busy weekend - on Saturday mowed the lawn, got more cedar mulch, straightned up the house and had our Pokeno game later that night. 

Sunday decided to weed some of the gardens because of all the rain we have been getting. OMG! Started at 1:30 p.m. and finished up at 3:45 p.m. Drug myself into the house and hubby was in the kitchen with this look on his face. I got some water to drink and was talking to him and he was still staring at me. I was dirty from head to toe but when I went into the bathroom to get a shower and looked in the mirror, oh hell, what a hot mess. I didn't recongnize myself.


----------



## dead hawk

debbie5 said:


> dead hawk- there should be a tiny hole with an indentation in the top where you put your finger when you shake it....it's there so in case you are using soda, you can release the gas pressure as you shake...


 yeah I used it but its just a pain, I think I'm just gonna make a little slushi machine it would be easier for lazy me


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> OMG....8 hours until a big outdoor Girl Scout ceremony, and my co-leader tells me the PA system she said we could use doesn't work...the lady who is supposed to be running the ceremony emails me & asks me to do all these extra errands and stuff cuz she's too busy volunteering at the **food pantry** today. Don't they realize I am a smidge away from telling them all to shove it?? I don't mind being WonderWoman, but I am not a Last-Minute-Fix-Your-Problems Woman.
> 
> ranting....


Don't let them use you Debbie.


----------



## Draik41895

I'm gonna start looking for a job... Eventually. I gotta pay for hauntcast somehow. but seriously, I've got money, I think I'm just gonna do that right now.

I'm also Finally gonna Dry-Lok my tombstones, AND make a pumpkin arch, so my family might be able to get along without me this halloween.

Oh, and I got my permit


----------



## scareme




----------



## RoxyBlue

Having a job once you get your learner's permit is a good idea, Draik, 'cause you might need the money to pay for traffic tickets


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Having a job once you get your learner's permit is a good idea, Draik, 'cause you might need the money to pay for traffic tickets


Isn't it great how life works in a big circle like that. It's like finding money and then getting a bill for almost the same amount.


----------



## morbidmike

Im tired I don't like this Monday its for the birds infact its for the birds doodie


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> I was unaware that June is National Accordion Awareness Month.QUOTE]
> 
> This is for all you accordian lovers here on the forum. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I feel like getting a stein of beer and a pretzel.


----------



## RoxyBlue

For some reason, that makes me think of Lawrence Welk


----------



## Spooky1

Surprisingly, having shingles hasn't motivated me to work on my latest prop. I need to get my butt in gear and get to work. Isn't that what pain meds are for?


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, if he had done some yodeling with his accordian music, Ahhh


----------



## debbie5

For dead hawk:


----------



## dead hawk

thanks Debbie, I've done that with water before I just thought it was magic because it froze to ice in a few seconds.

Since last morning the pool has been filling with the hose, its 1:28 AM here and it still isn't full.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## dead hawk

check out my website for the ZDT, i'm triyng to get it to become more popular how does the site fare, to me it seems dull, I am trying to work with that to give it a vintage feel http://zombiedefenseteam.webstarts.com/index.html?r=20130625033906


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I caught a knife by accident last night at work. Saw a guy I thought was on a cell phone and decided to search him. When I told him to stop so I could pat search him, he tried to run. I grab him, escort him to the shift commander's office and strip search him. In a pocket he had sewn into his boxer shorts, I find a 4 inch folding Gerber pocket knife. Lock him up and do paperwork for three hours. But at least now I don't have to worry that he was planning to use that on myself or one of my co-workers. That's a win in my book.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Makes you wonder how he got his hands on a knife in the first place - kinda scary.

June 25 is:

Log Cabin Day - the rustic home, not the pseudo maple syrup

National Catfish Day - love me some Cajun fried catfish!


----------



## Death's Door

Bio - I'm glad that you weren't hurt while getting the knife. Damn- three hours of paperwork on this incident. 

Log Cabin Day - When me and the hubby win the lottery, we intend to have a log cabin so he can go fishing and hunting and I can relax by the lake. Also I added that a gothic castle would also be in the works for me.


----------



## Copchick

Nice job Bio! Glad you didn't rip any stitches.


----------



## scareme

Good job Bio. Stay safe at work. I don't know what you get paid, but it can't be enough for the risks you take at work. Thanks again for the job you do.

Dead Hawk, the site is looking good. I like the Don't Do Brains ad. 

I picked three bouquets of daises this morning. I'm going to start decorating for the Fourth. Flags everywhere. If it doesn't move, I'm sticking a flag on it. Those dogs better keep out of my way.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Fourth of July is always a bit of a trauma time for our dog. Firecrackers going off scare her, so she has to wear her Thundershirt aka Firecracker shirt:jol:. It's also illegal to fire them off inside our city limits other than at the fairgrounds, where it's done by professionals.

Unrelated to the 4th, here's a Gettysburg cemetery picture:

DSCF5910 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Lunatic

Cool pic Roxy!
I can feel the history.


----------



## debbie5

Methinks there might be some marital strife brewing tonight, as hubby knows I feel like poo today, yet still gave me a long list of stuff to do today, only one of which got done....Im just happy I'm awake....


----------



## Lunatic

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I grab him, escort him to the shift commander's office and strip search him. In a pocket he had sewn into his boxer shorts, I find a 4 inch folding Gerber pocket knife. Lock him up and do paperwork for three hours. But at least now I don't have to worry that he was planning to use that on myself or one of my co-workers.


Holy crap Bio!
Good job on catching that bastard.
Foiled another scumbag....nice!
I'm glad you're on our side.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LOL, thanks everybody. I'm just glad I caught him before someone got hurt.


----------



## Headless

Good find Bio - but I'm just glad you didn't sustain any damage in the process.

Love the pic Roxy~

Another day home with a sore throat today for me - feels like I've swallowed a small furry animal....... YUK


----------



## Lunatic

Hope your feeling better Headless. Soar throats are soo energy draining.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My wife just told me that she won a handheld digital camcorder on Listia (A Site I have never heard of until now). Apparently this is so she doesn't have to run the camera as much when I'm vlogging. She calls it a "Get well" gift, but I think it's a "Don't make me come to the shop" gift, lol. Vlogs will probably start back on Friday. Got to clean up the shop a little before I start vlogging again.


----------



## dead hawk

BioHazardCustoms said:


> So I caught a knife by accident last night at work. Saw a guy I thought was on a cell phone and decided to search him. When I told him to stop so I could pat search him, he tried to run. I grab him, escort him to the shift commander's office and strip search him. In a pocket he had sewn into his boxer shorts, I find a 4 inch folding Gerber pocket knife. Lock him up and do paperwork for three hours. But at least now I don't have to worry that he was planning to use that on myself or one of my co-workers. That's a win in my book.


 is it illegal to carry pocket knifes?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

dead hawk said:


> is it illegal to carry pocket knifes?


It is when you're in prison.


----------



## Bone Dancer

For the normal public, they use to say as long as the blade was less then three inches.
I think I had a pocket knife since I was ten years old, and yes it was made of metal not stone. Back then it was just a tool you carried with you and not weapon.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Bone Dancer said:


> For the normal public, they use to say as long as the blade was less then three inches.
> I think I had a pocket knife since I was ten years old, and yes it was made of metal not stone. Back then it was just a tool you carried with you and not weapon.


I've carried a pocket knife since I was about the same age, except when I go to work. The rule we were taught when I was growing up is if the blade is longer than the width of your hand, it's not a tool, it's a weapon.

For the record, mine was made out of metal as well.


----------



## dead hawk

I carry a pocketknife around it helps with tightening screws keeping my pencils sharpened and all sorts of things


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

But you aren't in prison, DH. In prison, a knife is a weapon *AT ALL TIMES.* It doesn't matter what someone wants to use it for. If they are caught with a knife, it is automatically a weapon that places myself and other correctional officers (as well as other inmates) in danger of being harmed in the line of duty. In all honesty, if the guy had let me pat search him, there's a fair possibility that I wouldn't have found the knife. Because he was an idiot, and I had to strip search him, I found the knife. Now he's facing an extra two years in addition to his current sentence, for possession of a dangerous weapon and intentionally creating a security, safety or health hazard that resulted in a disruption of the normal operations of the correctional facility.


----------



## Copchick

You can carry any size knife here as long as it isn't a switchblade or are using it in a manner which would harm someone. Even a "Crocodile Dundee" type knife is fine, BUT as long as you aren't risking the safety of others.



Bio - I know with me, it's always a learning experience whenever I come across a new hiding place for drugs and such. They get so creative on where to hide stuff, that it can missed. And you kow what? You'll be checking there with your future searches. Glad you found it.


----------



## Pumpkin5

morbidmike said:


> Im tired I don't like this Monday its for the birds infact its for the birds doodie


:jol: Sorry to hear your Monday sucked Mike... (I have Mondays like that sometimes.....you need a cheer, me thinks......)


----------



## Pumpkin5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> So I caught a knife by accident last night at work. Saw a guy I thought was on a cell phone and decided to search him. When I told him to stop so I could pat search him, he tried to run. I grab him, escort him to the shift commander's office and strip search him. In a pocket he had sewn into his boxer shorts, I find a 4 inch folding Gerber pocket knife. Lock him up and do paperwork for three hours. But at least now I don't have to worry that he was planning to use that on myself or one of my co-workers. That's a win in my book.


:jol: OMG!!! Bio, when you posted that...I thought you meant..."I caught a knife"...as in you caught it because it stabbed you.....Whew!!! What a freaking RELIEF!!! Dang it...don't scare us like that....
Sorry about the strife...but thankful it wasn't you, getting shanked...
Grateful for the little miracles...every single day...


----------



## dead hawk

BioHazardCustoms said:


> But you aren't in prison, DH. In prison, a knife is a weapon *AT ALL TIMES.* It doesn't matter what someone wants to use it for. If they are caught with a knife, it is automatically a weapon that places myself and other correctional officers (as well as other inmates) in danger of being harmed in the line of duty. In all honesty, if the guy had let me pat search him, there's a fair possibility that I wouldn't have found the knife. Because he was an idiot, and I had to strip search him, I found the knife. Now he's facing an extra two years in addition to his current sentence, for possession of a dangerous weapon and intentionally creating a security, safety or health hazard that resulted in a disruption of the normal operations of the correctional facility.


 well gosh bio, your a busy one eh


----------



## dead hawk

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Sorry to hear your Monday sucked Mike... (I have Mondays like that sometimes.....you need a cheer, me thinks......)
> 01 Juno OST - All I Want Is You / Lyrics - YouTube


that song is in my favorites list since the movie came out...I cant put a smile cause of the image limit but I am smiling very large


----------



## dead hawk

Dinner today, vegetable protein, soy, corn anyone want some of these delicious taco flavored vegetable protein clumps


----------



## debbie5

I snuck chopped veggie burgers into the spaghetti sauce tonight, DH, so I can't help you...


----------



## dead hawk

debbie5 said:


> I snuck chopped veggie burgers into the spaghetti sauce tonight, DH, so I can't help you...


 XD, it was made by morning star. atleast you care to make healthy choices in your food


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Why else WOULD a prisoner carry a knife except to cause some damage. Even if it was for protection - someone was going to be wounded by it eventually. Just glad it wasn't any of the good guys Bio!

Throat still feels like its on fire tonight. Thankfully though it hasn't progressed to anything else like a flu/cough/cold. But the headaches that came with it I could have done without too. Fingers crossed it feels better tomorrow - I will have a power of emails waiting at work for me tomorrow.


----------



## Goblin

Headless said:


> Why else WOULD a prisoner carry a knife except to cause some damage. Even if it was for protection - someone was going to be wounded by it eventually. Just glad it wasn't any of the good guys Bio!
> 
> Throat still feels like its on fire tonight. Thankfully though it hasn't progressed to anything else like a flu/cough/cold. But the headaches that came with it I could have done without too. Fingers crossed it feels better tomorrow - I will have a power of emails waiting at work for me tomorrow.


Doesn't the Australian Flu turn you in zombies?


----------



## dead hawk

Zombies you say **sounds the ZDT siren** XD I just bought that siren I knew it would come in handy Amazon.com: Amico AC 220V Red Metal Motor Driven Air Raid Siren Horn Alarm: Camera & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41regSDaBcL


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: OMG!!! Bio, when you posted that...I thought you meant..."I caught a knife"...as in you caught it because it stabbed you.....


For a split second, when I read it, I thought he meant that he literally caught a knife... that was thrown. You know, like those ninjas do? I wish I had a pic of my face reaction when I read that - lol.


----------



## morbidmike

I am hooked on a feeling


----------



## Headless

Goblin said:


> Doesn't the Australian Flu turn you in zombies?


I'd be happy to be almost anything other than what I am tonight I can tell you!!!!!



morbidmike said:


> I am hooked on a feeling


I'm high on believing,
That your in love with me
Then again it could just be the drugs I'm on to kill the headache pain and soothe the throat..........


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I find myself in need of some flicker candle bulbs. I think that they're called C9 bulbs. Usually we find them at the after Christmas sales, but they didn't have any this year. Anyone have a link for them? Also need to find a couple of Bluckies, if anyone has a link for them.

@LordH: I bet your face wasn't as good as my face would have been if I had actually caught a thrown knife, lol.

@Headless: I suggest hot tea sweetened with local honey, and a small wedge of lemon. Possibly strengthened with a dash of whiskey. Should help break up the congestion, soothe the throat, and cause warm fuzzy feelings that will result in healing energy. Hope this helps!


----------



## dead hawk

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I find myself in need of some flicker candle bulbs. I think that they're called C9 bulbs. Usually we find them at the after Christmas sales, but they didn't have any this year. Anyone have a link for them? Also need to find a couple of Bluckies, if anyone has a link for them.
> 
> @LordH: I bet your face wasn't as good as my face would have been if I had actually caught a thrown knife, lol.
> 
> @Headless: I suggest hot tea sweetened with local honey, and a small wedge of lemon. Possibly strengthened with a dash of whiskey. Should help break up the congestion, soothe the throat, and cause warm fuzzy feelings that will result in healing energy. Hope this helps!


Amazon.com: C9 Flicker Flame Light Bulb (Case of 12): Home [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51CbiGdrEhL
Theres also the cheaper alternative by buying in singles Amazon.com: Flicker Light Bulb - Std.Base Prop Decoration: Home & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31e7F6ENObL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bio, Oriental Trading Company (on line) has bluckies for $26. I don't know if that's the best price since we haven't bought any of those in a while.

http://www.orientaltrading.com/dangling-skeleton-a2-25_3519-12-1.fltr?Ntt=skeleton

June 26 is:

Beautician's Day

Forgiveness Day


----------



## Lunatic

RoxyBlue said:


> June 26 is:
> 
> Beautician's Day
> 
> Forgiveness Day


Well then, I forgive myself for all my sins!


----------



## Hairazor

And I, as a beautician, forgive myself any bad hair!


----------



## Lunatic

On another note,
I passed my echo cardio gram and stress test today.
Hopefully I'm good for a few more years!
Now I just have to separate myself from the stress at work.
Yeah...good luck with that.


----------



## Lunatic

Hairazor said:


> And I, as a beautician, forgive myself any bad hair!


Now I understand your name Hairazor!
Happy day to you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lunatic said:


> Now I just have to separate myself from the stress at work.
> Yeah...good luck with that.


This guy has the answer


----------



## Lunatic

Lol Roxy!
The problem is there are too many people with too many excuses. It leaves me with doing the right thing. 

Damn it to hell for having good work ethic and for getting things done!
Thank goodness I'm on vacation next week....Whahoooooo!


----------



## scareme

dead hawk said:


> Zombies you say **sounds the ZDT siren** XD I just bought that siren I knew it would come in handy Amazon.com: Amico AC 220V Red Metal Motor Driven Air Raid Siren Horn Alarm: Camera & Photo


When I first read that I laughed and thought, I can't believe dead hawk has an air raid siren. Then I thought, wait a minute, we're talking about dead hawk. I can believe he has that. There is no telling what could be found in your room. 



Lunatic said:


> On another note,
> I passed my echo cardio gram and stress test today.
> Hopefully I'm good for a few more years!
> Now I just have to separate myself from the stress at work.
> Yeah...good luck with that.


Yea on passing the stress test. I've heard they can be a real PITA. Stay healthy.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> @LordH: I bet your face wasn't as good as my face would have been if I had actually caught a thrown knife, lol.
> 
> @Headless: I suggest hot tea sweetened with local honey, and a small wedge of lemon. Possibly strengthened with a dash of whiskey. Should help break up the congestion, soothe the throat, and cause warm fuzzy feelings that will result in healing energy. Hope this helps!


LOL, I won't take that bet on. That would be hilarious.

I second the honey & whiskey remedy. It works.


----------



## RoxyBlue

voldemort by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Happy Wednesday (Hump Day) everyone! (this is my new favorite commercial.....camels are soooo funny!!!)


----------



## Death's Door

Yep - my favorite commercial too!


----------



## debbie5

Pathetic....I'm a pool party, watching my kids swim, and I had to come home & take a Prevacid cuz the Doritos are killing my stomach. Hi, I'm old.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Doritos, especially the spicy nacho cheese variety. Taste really good with champagne, too


----------



## Evil Queen

Sooooo nice having 100% of the internet back. One simply can not live on Facebook alone.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Happy Wednesday (Hump Day) everyone! (this is my new favorite commercial.....camels are soooo funny!!!)
> GEICO Hump Day Camel Commercial - Happier than a Camel on Wednesday - YouTube


LMAO, I love that commercial! I quote it every time it comes on, just because it makes my wife laugh.


----------



## dead hawk

scareme said:


> When I first read that I laughed and thought, I can't believe dead hawk has an air raid siren. Then I thought, wait a minute, we're talking about dead hawk. I can believe he has that. There is no telling what could be found in your room.


 Well I have a digeridoo, a keyboard, a guitar, a large fishtank, a turtle in a tank, a GIANT RC jet, a 30 gallon tub of water with miracle grow in the closet, a empty bed frame, tons of signs, civil war bullets, bottle caps, rocks, an iron and other various objects


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm bored. I think I am going to go out to the shop and work a little bit. I'll just have to be careful of my hand. I might even do a vlog tonight. Just can't stand sitting in the house all night.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

its now 11:30 pm been at the hospital since 9:30 am with the wife, time to get some rest and go back tomorrow for more tests, good news is she more then likely didn't have a heart attack. they are just keeping her overnight as a precaution


----------



## dead hawk

CrazedHaunter said:


> its now 11:30 pm been at the hospital since 9:30 am with the wife, time to get some rest and go back tomorrow for more tests, good news is she more then likely didn't have a heart attack. they are just keeping her overnight as a precaution


 Glad shes oK, best wishes crazed


----------



## debbie5

OH noooooooo..it wasn't the Doritos! It was the onset of the pooping-puking flu!! GAHhhhhh!! Fever, too...yikes...


----------



## Headless

Lunatic said:


> On another note,
> I passed my echo cardio gram and stress test today.
> Hopefully I'm good for a few more years!
> Now I just have to separate myself from the stress at work.
> Yeah...good luck with that.





CrazedHaunter said:


> its now 11:30 pm been at the hospital since 9:30 am with the wife, time to get some rest and go back tomorrow for more tests, good news is she more then likely didn't have a heart attack. they are just keeping her overnight as a precaution


Two lots of good news! I sympathize with the reducing stress though - how the heck do you reduce stress when its usually other people who give it to you in the first place.

Thanks for the advice on the honey drinks. I tried to drown it with wine last night but that didn't work too well LOL so I might have to give that a shot instead.


----------



## Goblin

That's good news Lunatic and CrazedHaunter. My doctor always tells me after the tests that I've still got it!
I always reply "Charisma?" "A great personality?" He always replies "Congestive Heart Failure you idiot!"


----------



## Copchick

Crazed Haunter - hope your wife's tests all turn out okay. Best wishes for her feeling better soon.

Lunatic - glad to hear your test came out well. Stress is a real PITA to control.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I hope things turn out well for your wife Crazed.

Lunatic, I'm glad to hear your stress test and ECG turned out well. Unlike the Tin man, we can't live without a heart.

Well, after my two week hiatus, I got back into the shop for a while tonight. I wired some Christmas candles and glued them into place on the Celtic Cross tombstone. Now to awaken the boss lady and ask her where the hot glue gun and glue sticks are at:devil:

I'll have a vlog up in just a while. Have to edit it first.
**EDIT**
Scratch that. I have 6 minutes of video and no audio. I need to read up on the new camera just a bit more, and figure out why.


----------



## Headless

LOL Just like a man really - operate first and ask questions later hahahahaha


----------



## Lunatic

Good lord! 
When I read back on this thread I realize just how hard it is to lead a healthy life with all the things pressing against us. And it's not just that we're aging.

CrazedHaunter, I hope your wife is doing better today. 

Geez Debbie, stay away from the Doritos and kids! Those germ factories. Get well!


----------



## Headless

It gets no easier the older you get either unfortunately.......


----------



## Copchick

^ I second that


----------



## dead hawk

Had to clean the tool room (my lair) I found an AC adaptor cord, and a pack of old car lightbulbs from the 70s, Today the water department is sending a guy over to change meters, putting in an electric but I like the old one Its solid brass so I am gonna ask the guy if I can keep if so they don't pocket it


----------



## debbie5

why didn't anyone TELL US that by age 45, you will start feeling aches & pains. I would have run my life in my 20's & 30's differently.
I thought you only felt like sh*t when you got old-old...like 65, 70...dammit.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Debbie they told you . but just like the rest of us your weren't listening... Never gonna happen to me!!!! I should have wrapped myself in bubble wrap when I was younger..


----------



## scareme

CrazedHaunter said:


> its now 11:30 pm been at the hospital since 9:30 am with the wife, time to get some rest and go back tomorrow for more tests, good news is she more then likely didn't have a heart attack. they are just keeping her overnight as a precaution


I hope she's doing better. That can be quite a scare.

Debbie, we are to busy in our 20s and 30s burning up our bodies, thinking they will last forever. I don't know to many people in that age group drinking extra milk in preparation for osteoporosis. Or cutting down on the booze for their livers sake. We try to change our habits after the damage has been done.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

thanks for the well wishes everyone. I am positive now this was a false alarm but after 2011 (when she almost died twice) I am a little gun shy!! Yup Goblin I don't think that congestive heart failure goes away. stay on top of it. are you taking your water pills? Bio.. stop pushing it, how long did the Doc tell you to rest your hand? well back to the Hospital for another full filled day of waiting.


----------



## RoxyBlue

CrazedH, hope your wife is feeling better today and gets home soon. A hospital is not the best place to be for a recovery - too many interruptions unless you have a private room, and even then the nurses come in at 5:00AM to wake you up and see how you're doing. Not being a morning person myself, I never saw the logic of that.

As for aging, yes, the body in many ways becomes less resilient with age, but the best part about aging is that you (hopefully) are wiser and you stop worrying about what people think of you. That's a big stress reliever right there


----------



## Hairazor

Lunatic, stress is a bugger all right, I find myself stressing over my stress, ding dong dang!

CrazedH, sorry to hear your wife is having problems, Hope you find the root of the problem!

Bio, baby that hand!!! for now!!!

Dead H, how cool would that water meter be if you got to keep it!!


----------



## Spooklights

debbie5 said:


> why didn't anyone TELL US that by age 45, you will start feeling aches & pains. I would have run my life in my 20's & 30's differently.
> I thought you only felt like sh*t when you got old-old...like 65, 70...dammit.


Don't fret about it, Debbie. Our "45 and over" patients have aches and pains no matter how careful they were earlier in life. You might as well have a good time when you're young, because a healthy later life is never a given, no matter how you watch your diet and exercise. I was always one of those people who made a list of things I was going to do when I retired. But once I started working for a doctor, and I saw how uncertain good health could be, I wasted no time in doing what I really wanted to do as soon as I could. It's not that I'm horribly pessamistic over it, but why wait to do something you really want to do when there's a good possibility that you either won't be able to do it, or you won't have good enough health to enjoy it. One of our patients put it very well; "Grab life while you can. If I die tomorrow, and Heaven doesn't have any desserts, I'll be able to say "That's OK....I already had mine!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

I never fail to be amazed at the level of personal detail some folks will post on Facebook. I'm thinking they never heard the one about not airing dirty laundry in public.


----------



## Hairazor

I swear Roxy, you are so right about Facebook! I had a "friend" who constantly complained bitterly about her spouse but when one of her friends made a comment she told her to mind her own business! Say what? I unfriended her at that point, and no, I wasn't the one who commented!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frankly I dont worry about getting old. My heart runs on batteries now and I just need new ones every five years or so. So baring accidents I will be here forever. 
"It's good to be a borg"


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> CrazedH, hope your wife is feeling better today and gets home soon. A hospital is not the best place to be for a recovery - too many interruptions unless you have a private room, and even then the nurses come in at 5:00AM to wake you up and see how you're doing. Not being a morning person myself, I never saw the logic of that........


Reminds me of the time I was in hospital for a prolonged period and was having difficulty sleeping so the doctor included a pill to help me get to sleep - and a nurse who woke me up one night to give it to me....... ????????



Spooklights said:


> ....... "Grab life while you can. If I die tomorrow, and Heaven doesn't have any desserts, I'll be able to say "That's OK....I already had mine!"


Yes I must admit I've gone through a patch of worrying about all kinds of things including desserts - but I agree - life is short - you might as well enjoy it while you can. I'm still sitting here a bit dumbfounded that I'm 52 next month and wonder what the heck happened to all those years. My partner is 56 - that big 60 just seems so surreal - but its looming! You can't get the years back and every one that goes by seems to add another ache in a joint somewhere.



RoxyBlue said:


> I never fail to be amazed at the level of personal detail some folks will post on Facebook. I'm thinking they never heard the one about not airing dirty laundry in public.


I'm experiencing one of those at the moment too - just gone through a nasty breakup and people taking sides. And young kids - some of the photos!!! OMG - you just want to shake them and say one day you'll have kids and they will see these and then what?


----------



## RoxyBlue

And people think the whole wine thing is hard to understand....

redwine by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## PirateLady

Facebook,,, believe half what you read and the other half is not true... LOL If I get tired of reading the crap just delete the stuff or say bye to that person... People don't realize that more and more companies are reading this stuff and determining whether or not they want you in their employment. If they don't want comments ...don't post it.... 
Aches and pains... thought that came with age no matter what kind of life you lived in your younger days.... 

Wishing all those in need of getting well...to heal quickly and get good news from the doctors...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

PirateLady said:


> Facebook,,, believe half what you read and the other half is not true... LOL If I get tired of reading the crap just delete the stuff or say bye to that person... People don't realize that more and more companies are reading this stuff and determining whether or not they want you in their employment. If they don't want comments ...don't post it....


That's why you can't read mine unless you are my friend. Not that I post personal issues on there anyway. I just don't like people interfering with my life outside of work.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have an idea for a vertical fogger mechanism similar to the Chauvet Geyser, if I can figure out a way to time a blower (Like for an inflatable) so that a reservoir fills with fog, then a valve open and the blower shoots the fog out. We have a perfect flat place on the roof at the back of the house to set it up. More when I've had a little time to experiment...


----------



## RoxyBlue

It appears the local rabbit population likes bird food. We've had three visits by two rabbits since I got home from work, and they're scouring the ground beneath the bird feeders. They aren't in danger of growing fat on the seed since, in our yard, rabbits and squirrels are dog exercisers:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27




----------



## Headless

Can anyone tell me why suddenly some images are not showing up in the forum for me? All I'm seeing is a little image icon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Forum gremlins...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

I think my car must be a stealth car, 'cause a lady pulled in front of me this morning, missing my front bumper by inches, and never slowed or turned her head to look at me even though I was laying on the horn. It was as if I didn't exist. I definitely need to buy a visible car next time I go car shopping


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh no! A puppy mauling!!:googly:

More puppy goodness:

PuppyCPR by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Unrelated to puppies, I was scrolling though photos in my Photobucket account and found a picture I'd forgotten I had - an example of one of the many hazards firefighters must endure on the job:

dragonfirefighters by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## dead hawk

RoxyBlue said:


> I think my car must be a stealth car, 'cause a lady pulled in front of me this morning, missing my front bumper by inches, and never slowed or turned her head to look at me even though I was laying on the horn. It was as if I didn't exist. I definitely need to buy a visible car next time I go car shopping


 Try one of these


----------



## Copchick

Oh my God, PUPPIES!!!!!! They're so stinkin' cute!

Roxy - I think this would be suitable for your needs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL @ dead hawk and Copchick

I once mentioned to a co-worker that I'd like to get a bright yellow car so I could find it easily in a parking lot. She looked at me and said "I would never get in a car like that with you". I found her reservations about what people would think about someone owning/riding in a bright yellow car amusing


----------



## Bone Dancer

Here ya go Roxy...
Being cut off---- no problem
Parking ---- no problem
towing capacity --- no problem
visibility --- no problem
Gas mileage --- welllllll not so much


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry Tina, I was thinking of maybe a newer model. Getting parts and ammunition could be an issue with the older models.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Lunatic said:


> Good lord!


What did I do?? 



Bone Dancer said:


> "It's good to be a borg"


LOL. Let me know when they get the limbs figured out. I want to be be a cyborg too.



RoxyBlue said:


> I think my car must be a stealth car, 'cause a lady pulled in front of me this morning, missing my front bumper by inches, and never slowed or turned her head to look at me even though I was laying on the horn. It was as if I didn't exist.


Hmmm... maybe... it's not the car..........


----------



## RoxyBlue

^LOL, ya wiseacre! On my honor, it was the driver of the other car. She was completely oblivious, which makes me suspect a cell phone conversation was involved

Tomorrow we're meeting up with some of Spooky1's family for an early dinner in Baltimore. He took a look at where there might be parking in the Little Italy area of Baltimore and it may prove to be an adventure. Free and/or convenient parking can be hard to find in a city.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

It's okay, Roxy. Most people in Maryland can't drive very well anyway. My insurance premiums dropped 20% when I moved back to Birmingham from Salisbury.
Just kidding.

On an unrelated note, my stitches are out, and I can get back to light haunt work for now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I won't argue with that, Bio, because it's true:jol: We see a lot of "interesting" driving maneuvers here every day, the two most common being tailgating at high speeds and making turns at the last minute from lanes that aren't turn lanes.


----------



## Death's Door

Bio - Glad to hear the stitches are out and you are well on your way to mending.

Hubby left to go up to the hunting camp in PA for the weekend. He is up there because they have "work days". The guys need to fix anything or anything that is damaged after the hunting seasons. I am home alone until Sunday!


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> wiseacre!


Don't you just hate auto spell correct??

*Is this Maryland...?*​


----------



## Lunatic

Well that explains it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> Don't you just hate auto spell correct??


Nope, I deliberately typed "wiseacre" - slang term for "wise guy".

And those folks were driving way too slow for Marylanders, although I think I did see the lady who pulled in front of me this morning:jol:


----------



## Headless

Holy Cow!


----------



## dead hawk

Thought of you guys when I saw this, Big storms around here we had some E0 tornados touch down around the valley, I got my bug out bag ready


----------



## Copchick

Well, my 11 year old cat Cheddar had blood work done yesterday and the results show that he has hyperthyroidism. The vet and I discussed options between medication and Radiocat. It's a kind of radiation that is injected into the cat and it destroys the tumors on the thyroid and in a short period of time the thyroid returns to normal. The cost at first makes you say "Oh my God!" But if I'm planning on having Cheddar for at least 5 more years, the cost is much better than medication over that period of time, at $50 per month. So I am opting for the Radiocat. 

My neighbor had it done to her cat and her cat recovered wonderfully and has gained back the weight she had lost.

Has anyone had this done to their cat?


----------



## Headless

I have heard of it being successful CC - not had any experience with it myself. Good luck with the treatment and hope Cheddar is back to normal soon.


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, hope all goes well with Chedder.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

CC: Hope all goes well with Cheddar. Did you know that if you had a cat named Bacon and a cat named cheeseburger, you'd have a Bacon Cheddar Cheeseburger?

On a side note: Does anyone have a link to a good tutorial on building a Shiatsu massager zombie?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Tina, good wishes from me and Frank.

Side note: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30429&highlight=shiatsu

here's a video that should help with the zombie.


----------



## debbie5

Looking for a class reunion outfit. Phhhttttt.....


----------



## Bone Dancer

http://www.downvids.net/dear-diary-i-039-m-a-cat--457649.html

If you have a cat, you need to watch this.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin: Wow Copchick (T.) I hope Cheddar is doing better...
Trust me I know how difficult making decisions like this can be....
Damned if you do....damned if you don't......


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

Cheddar said to thank everyone for the kind thoughts. He'll get better, we just need to hear back from the Radiocat people to schedule his procedure. I did get some info on their website. They'll have to keep him for four days because he'll be radioactive, literally. For two weeks I'll have to wear gloves when cleaning the litter box and disposing of the waste down the commode. I won't be able to hold him for long periods of time and he can't sleep with me. Not for two weeks anyway due to the radiation. The good thing is that it won't effect the other critters, so he won't have to be restricted and the procedure has a 98% success rate. Hopefully Cheddar will qualify for the procedure, so keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Headless

That all sounds scary but pretty positive in the prognosis Tina! Everything crossed for him.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LOL, CC, you thought your cat's eyes glowed a weird shade of green in the dark before...

I'm just kidding. I hope it works for him. Pets become like our always loving, never mouthy kids.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I love Dropbox. It makes digital file sharing so much easier.

p.s. I'm pulling for Cheddar. You're a good person, Copchick.


----------



## debbie5

get bedder cheddar!


----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> LOL, CC, you thought your cat's eyes glowed a weird shade of green in the dark before...


Well, you all know that I have to check if he glows in the dark! I'll be sure to take pics if he does! Thanks guys!


----------



## scareme

Tina, I'm so sorry to hear about your cat. I've never heard of a Radiocat before. I'm have to check it out. I hope Cheddar starts feeling better real soon. 

My sister and her are suppose to get back from AZ tomorrow or Mon.. I'm taking care of their healers while they are gone. So far, no problems. The red healer was a cattle dog in Utah, until a horse kicked her and broke her hip. She's a nice quite dog who does everything you tell her to do. I think she must read minds, because sometimes she does it before you even say it. The blue healer is a mess. She minds most of the time, but she likes to test you to see what she can get away with. And she has an unfortunate habit of killing small animals. Squirrels, rabbits, cats. Out on the farm this isn't as big a problem, but here in town it's a real PITA. She got one squirrel, but not any cats. Keeping my fingers crossed, and her leash on.


----------



## Hairazor

The blue heeler sounds like most kids!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I had to look up the Radiocat thing since I was curious about what isotope was being used (iodine-131, as it turns out). Here's a link to an informative web site:

http://www.radiocat.com/

There is mention of safe handling practices for hot kitty poop in the FAQs They also say *limited* snuggling is okay.


----------



## Adam I

We are going to Virginia beach next week. Anything we should see or avoid ? Yes it looks like it's going to rain all week.


----------



## debbie5

When the wind is right at VA Beach, the smell from the pig farms is quite amazing....


----------



## debbie5

SVENGOOLIE IS ON!! Hubby suggested he play "Monster Go Home" and he said he forgot about that one, and will try to get it on sometime next month!!  Watching Karloff's afro tonight...


----------



## dead hawk

A friend sent me this, I wanted to share it with everyone cause its really cool looking.


----------



## N. Fantom

dead hawk said:


> A friend sent me this, I wanted to share it with everyone cause its really cool looking.


Isn't that a pumpkinrot piece?


----------



## dead hawk

_" Isn't that a pumpkinrot piece? "_ no idea, a friend showed me it.

I have a question for you guys, how do I make a prop give off such a negative energy that you have to look at it because it makes your hair stand on end?


----------



## Headless

Oh I don't know DH - your friend's prop is doing it for me LOL


----------



## Headless

Good luck with the boarders Scareme. Dogs are like kids most of the time and it never ceases to amaze me how smart they are and how much they test you. 

Well my weekend is over. 10:25 pm Sunday night here and I'm already not looking forward to work tomorrow. Weekends are just not long enough!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> Well, you all know that I have to check if he glows in the dark! I'll be sure to take pics if he does! Thanks guys!


:jol:If he glows in the dark....I am going to "cat-nab" him.... (or is it cat-nap?)


----------



## Lord Homicide

I will be trying to dig my flicker LEDs out of pile of wedding decor in the storage unit... Untouched for exactly 6 months today. Yikes!!


----------



## debbie5

All this cleaning & gardening and infrequent sleep is catching up with me...so tired. I need a shower; can't I just walk thru the car wash??


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I usually try to remain upbeat...but we got to the coast at 11:15pm Friday night, and our place had been broken in. We hadn't been down in two weeks because we had been working every weekend, so I have no idea when they got in. I think it was stupid, young punks because of the stuff they stole. (two cases of Beer, six bottles of liquor, a couple of my swim suits, a bottle of my perfume, my husband's nice, Costa Del Mar sunglasses, a waterproof speaker for my Ipod, a jar of change I used as a bookend for my cookbooks) I am so angry....I am still discovering things they took...they went through all our closets, all our drawers so I am sure there is stuff missing that I don't even realize yet...I was going to cut my husband's hair on Saturday, and they stole the set of Wahl clippers that I use to cut his hair. And they covered all our hardwood floors with some kind of slick grease...it smells like "Goo Gone". It made our floors so slick that my poor 13 year old Lab couldn't even walk on the floors without slipping down. (Now talk about me being mad...that made me FURIOUS!!!) We spent all day Saturday with two Sheriff's deputies filling out reports, documenting with pictures....and then three hours mopping all the floors over and over to get the stuff off of them so my dogs don't get hurt.
Dang it...I am HOT!


----------



## Hairazor

Oh no P5, how awful! What is wrong with people? Theft is bad enough but vandalism too!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Saw a farm called "Belly Acres" lol. No joke, I'm serious.


----------



## Copchick

Oh Jana, I am so sorry to hear of the burglary. It is such an invasion of your space and taking things that YOU earned and paid for. It's such a risk when you live a distance from a vacation home, even if you had an alarm system. I understand your anger and frustration. Did the deputies attempt to print your house? I hope the little jagoffs are caught. I wish I could help in some way. (Maybe if they know who they are, let me know where they live. Heh, heh, heh) Hugs to you my friend.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hey Jana, sorry you are going through that. It sucks having your place broke into. Hope they catch the pr&$ks.

On the up side I start vacation tomorrow.. Going to the Grand Canyon......


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry to hear about your break in P5. It's just awful knowing someone has been thru your things.


----------



## Jack Mac

P5, sorry to hear about the break in of your home. I hope they are able to catch the punks, and if not, hopefully karma catches up with them.


----------



## Copchick

CrazedHaunter said:


> On the up side I start vacation tomorrow.. Going to the Grand Canyon......


Jealous...

Have fun CrazedH!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Sucks about your casa J. They shall be caught, beaten, tarred and feathered.


----------



## [email protected]

Oh no P5.... I am so sorry that you were burglarized. What a terrible invasion/violation of your personal space. I hate people.


----------



## Spooky1

P5, sorry to hear your place was burglarized. I know it leaves you feeling violated and angry. I hope they catch the thieves. They deserve to be turned into part of your Halloween decor.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Oh P5! That really sucks! *hugs* yeah, they should definitely print the place. It's even worse that they would spread greese on the floor. Are your furbabies okay?


----------



## dead hawk

P5 if I knew where they are I'd get my crossbow and scare the **** out of them, I'm so sorry to hear about the bad news, this enfuriates me because you are such a nice person, what did you dog ever do to them >:| I'd like to kick their asses for doing that to you.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:See??? Something bad happens and then all you WONDERFUL haunters circle around me with support and friendship and offers of assistance in dealing with the perps... That is EXACTLY why I love this place and all you peeps. When I am feeling down you wonderful folks bring me right back up.:kisskin::kisskin:


----------



## debbie5

that is so weird they got goo all over....hope they catch 'em!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Sorry to hear about your house being robbed, P5. I hope they catch the people who did it. When they do, make sure that they know you want to press charges. I'm almost willing to bet that yours isn't the first or last house that they rob.


----------



## Copchick

Wow, I slept over 8 hours last night. A good night is if I get a solid 5 hours. And this coffee tastes great, like nectar from the Gods.


----------



## dead hawk

talking to my friend about the idea of putting negative energy into a prop and he warned me of the dangers, now I want to do it even more  Time to frighten


----------



## RoxyBlue

P5, I'm just glad you didn't walk into the house while those guys were still there. Possessions can be replaced; you can't.

The vandalism part is particularly disheartening. People taking something that does not belong to them is bad enough. What's the point of adding to the misery by messing up everything else?

DH, how about making something scary by pumping in a lot of positive creative energy? Much safer and you don't have to worry about the possibility of really irritating an unkind entity who might just decide to have you for lunch


----------



## Death's Door

Man, the weekend flew by sooo fast. I spent Saturday in the closet room going through boxes of clothes to see what stays, gets used, or donated. spent some time in the pool. Sunday, I was going to mow the lawn and do some weeding - as soon as I started to weed, the sceeters to attacking me. I gave up and decided to mow the lawn - thunderstorms starting to move in. I decided to work in the kitchen and prepare for dinner and lunches for the week and watch the food network. 

Hubby got home late yesterday afternoon. He was a pooped pup. They worked him hard with all the painting and fixing up of the hunting lodge. 

Copchick - I wish Cheddar well and a full recovery

Pumpkin - Really sucks! I know how you feel. Had been robbed a few times but no vandalism. Hopefully they'll catch the punks. 

Crazed - Have fun on your trip to the Grand Canyon.


----------



## debbie5

All this rain makes for kids bottled up in the house. I want to eat them.
The 16 year old has been waiting for 3 weeks for her application for a job to get processed through, but the store's hiring center is moving location & is backlogged. I can't believe it's July & she still has no job...like she can find one NOW. (sigh) She needs the moolah!


----------



## Lunatic

Pumpkin5,
Sorry to learn about your house break-in. Bastards!


----------



## Hairazor

The paper lists the newest entries to the more than 50 foods on a stick at the Iowa State Fair this year. 1. Shrimp Corndog--3 shrimp dipped in corndog batter, fried and topped with sweet jalapeno glaze, 
2.Smoothie On-a-stick--Strawberry smoothie frozen and put on a stick
3.Bacon Wrapped Riblet On-a-stick-- pork riblet wrapped in bacon, hickory smoked then basted with BBQ sauce
4.Fried Brownie On-a-stick
5.Soft Salted Chocolate-Dipped Almond Pretzel On-a-stick
6.Coconut Mountain--soft chewie coconut ball rolled in coconut flakes and dipped in fresh chocolate
I'll have a 3 followed by a 4 thank you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm hungry all of a sudden...don't know why......:jol:


Just got the dog home from the vet - had her teeth cleaned today, and she's still a little woozy. She did manage to go down the steps into the yard, walk around a bit, and then found some bunny poop that she promptly tried to eat before I intervened.


----------



## Copchick

Aww, poor Willow. You feel bad for your critters when they're still drugged since they have no clue what's going on. What is it about bunny poop that is so appealing to dogs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't know, CC, but the first company that comes up with bunny- or cat-poop flavored dog food is going to make a fortune:googly:


----------



## debbie5

I cleaned off the desk yesterday. And it's STILL CLEAN TODAY. (angels singing)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Deb, does this warrant a standing ovation?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dude! (or dudette!) WTF can't I attach a picture via the forum runner app?? Who knows about these damn apps?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I just woke up and I'm so sore I can hardly move. This doesn't normally happen, so I'm wondering if I just slept in a strange position or something. As soon as I'm fully awake, I'm taking a very hot shower.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Bio, I've heard that doesn't get any easier...

What happened to Alyssa Milano? She looks like hammered dog poop.


----------



## dead hawk

Bought a really cool pocket knife for my bug out kit, and got some food that dosnt expire for 40 years >_> wow


----------



## RoxyBlue

dead hawk said:


> and got some food that dosnt expire for 40 years >_> wow


Spam?


----------



## Goblin

Sorry about the break in, Pumpkin5. Bad enough they stole your stuff, but
vandalize your home as well! Thing is, usually one of them will get careless 
and give themself away taking all the rest of them down with them! If you find out 
who they are, let me know and I'll loan you my bullwhip!

On a lighter note, the van passed inspection, no problems! Funny thing is the
dealership told us it needed a brake job to pass inspection! Smith Davis said
the brakes were jut fine!


----------



## scareme

P5, Sorry to learn about your house break in. I heard from a cop who said a lot of times the thief's will come back in about six months because they know you will replace the stolen items. And then they know the things they are stealing are brand new. We were lucky when we were broke into because the neighbor lady saw the man breaking in, called the cops, and the cops arrested him as he was coming out of the house. How close are your neighbors?


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> Spam?


I like Spam. Fried please.


----------



## Lord Homicide

The size of the grain elevators in Saginaw, TX never cease to amaze me...


----------



## Headless

So sorry to hear about your break-in P5. That's an awful thing to go through.



RoxyBlue said:


> I don't know, CC, but the first company that comes up with bunny- or cat-poop flavored dog food is going to make a fortune:googly:


hahahahaha now there is an entrepreneurial opportunity....

Home alone tonight - just me and Kitty - and what do we get - a carload of idiots in the paddock across the road shooting Kangaroos - less than 100m from my house. Almost tempted to call the police since its almost 11pm. Sleepless night ahead methinks.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

My brother sent me this picture ... It's Halloween 1965. At the church, which you don't see much of anymore. My brothers are circled in red, me in blue.


----------



## Headless

Oh - and a package arrived today with two of the four foam heads I ordered from Hong Kong for $6 each. Now to buy some material for a new prop I have in mind....

Between the shooters and the dog chasing mice it's going to be a VERY long night.


----------



## dead hawk

Trying to get some support from companies for the ZDT but its not going well, no one seems to be interested in a team of preppers with the word zombie in the name, and my siren still hasn't came in.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yesterday was Build A Scarecrow Day and today is I Forgot Day. I forgot to build a scarecrow yesterday...


----------



## Lunatic

Copchick said:


> I like Spam. Fried please.


Always wanted to try fried spam in a bun. It sounds so damn good to me. Never tried it though


----------



## Lord Homicide

Fried spam is the only way it tastes good. Don't nuke it in the microwave in an office. Coworkers will hate your guts.


----------



## Hairazor

Hickory smoked fried Spam for me please!


----------



## Pumpkin5

scareme said:


> P5, Sorry to learn about your house break in. I heard from a cop who said a lot of times the thief's will come back in about six months because they know you will replace the stolen items. And then they know the things they are stealing are brand new. We were lucky when we were broke into because the neighbor lady saw the man breaking in, called the cops, and the cops arrested him as he was coming out of the house. How close are your neighbors?


:jol: That is the problem...it's a very remote area...our neighbors are close by, but they haven't been down much in the past year. But one of my good friends, that lives down east full time is going to go by our house on her way to work and back home every day. That, coupled with the Sheriff's deputies who are going to walk the property every day hopefully will stop the a**holes until I can get back down on Wednesday night with the new alarm system. Thanks everyone for your support and well wishes...I believe in karma...but I definitely believe in payback as well.:devil:


----------



## Zurgh

Strike teem alpha is on it, P5...


----------



## Copchick

I didn't know they made this many varieties. I like the Hickory too HR. The Bacon sounds interesting. Mmm, yum!

Lunatic - Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hawaiians eat spam like it is going out of style. Doesn't it stand for "spiced ham"?

Hmm.. I'm on a diet, please pass the Lite Spam. LOL!


----------



## Lunatic

Copchick said:


> I didn't know they made this many varieties. I like the Hickory too HR. The Bacon sounds interesting. Mmm, yum!
> 
> Lunatic - Try it, you'll like it.


Holy crap CC!
I can picture myself frying up a slab of that stuff late night in front of the stove in my tighty whities and then calling 911 because I'm having a heart attack! Still, I want to try frying up a slab and going for it. Sorry to paint a picture. It's much sexier than you'd think.  I haven't had it since I was a kid when my mother made ham salad with it.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Lunatic said:


> Holy crap CC!
> I can picture myself frying up a slab of that stuff late night in front of the stove in my tighty whities and then calling 911 because I'm having a heart attack!


LOL!!!!! Tightie whities.. LOL! Gross but hilarious!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I took measurements for the projection screen this morning. The area I want to put it in is just a little bit over 12 feet wide. Therefore, I'm thinking of building the screen 13 ft. wide by 8 ft. high, with a slight curvature to it, so that in the end it is only 12 ft. across. My thinking is that with a little bit of fog magic and the curvature, it will look like the ghostly hearse is coming from behind a tree and disappearing behind the house.


----------



## Copchick

Lunatic said:


> Holy crap CC!
> I can picture myself frying up a slab of that stuff late night in front of the stove in my tighty whities... Still, I want to try frying up a slab and going for it. Sorry to paint a picture. It's much sexier than you'd think.


Which would that be, the tighty ******'s or frying up spam? Lol! I like to fry it up for breakfast. Usually I put it on toast (SPAM sammich) if I have to run errands.



Lord Homicide said:


> Doesn't it stand for "spiced ham"?QUOTE]
> 
> Yep, *SP*iced H*am.*
> 
> 
> 
> BioHazardCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took measurements for the projection screen this morning. The area I want to put it in is just a little bit over 12 feet wide. Therefore, I'm thinking of building the screen 13 ft. wide by 8 ft. high, with a slight curvature to it, so that in the end it is only 12 ft. across. My thinking is that with a little bit of fog magic and the curvature, it will look like the ghostly hearse is coming from behind a tree and disappearing behind the house.
> 
> 
> 
> That's gonna look cool!
Click to expand...


----------



## Hairazor

Ham salad with spam Lunatic, hmmmm, gotta try that, but I have no tightie whities
Copchick, the Bacon is good, I would like to try the cheese one!


----------



## Hairazor

Bio, that sounds aws, we need pictures!


----------



## Copchick




----------



## RoxyBlue

^That is soooooo CUTE!

Watching "The Mummy", Brendan Fraser version. It's such a fun movie.


----------



## dead hawk

Been going strong on monster rehab, its a good drink but it dosnt keep me up unless I drink 5 of them in an hour, trying to think of some new props, painted the ghost phone I found in an abandoned warehouse it always gets weird calls with no one on the other line.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

oops - just lost all my unread posts.............


----------



## Lunatic

RoxyBlue said:


> Watching "The Mummy", Brendan Fraser version. It's such a fun movie.


I freakin love that movie. It's so campy. At any given time of the year, My wife will find me watching either that, Independence Day or Predator. I'm a simple man.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Had another 'Haunters Experience' at Lowe's tonight.

My sister and I are looking for some connectors for PVC pipes, and this old dude comes up. 'Hey ladies, you need some help with those couplings?' My sister looks at him and says "Nah, we're just looking at some connectors. My sister's making a creature for Halloween. "

The dude gets this look on his face and backs away slowly. 

Bwahahahahahaha! Yes, I love to scare the mortals!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Accidental repost- needs to be removed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whoever predicted that the East Coast was going to have a wetter year than usual was dead on correct. I don't think we're going to hear the word "drought" applied to Maryland this summer. On the plus side, the plants in the yard are very happy and robust. Spooky1, though, is encountering difficulties trying to find that window of time for mowing the lawn each week.


----------



## Spooklights

Roxy, I'm surprised you have grass to mow. Our yard is actually growing mildew, along with huge toadstools. I'd keep them for Halloween, but it doesn't seem to be a healthy thing to do.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, the grass is thriving. We do have what appears to be a fungus of some kind on our turtlehead plants, but it doesn't seem to bother them much.


----------



## Spooklights

Our lawn is specializing in these tiny little neon orange toadstools. They look like they would glow under blacklight. There are also large patches of white mold in the back yard. We're afraid to let the dog out by himself.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I would check with you local green house folks just to be on the safe side. Bright colors in nature is usually a warning not to touch or eat. Not sure about the mold. I would ask about that too.


----------



## PirateLady

Our yard is going to have to dry out before we can even think about mowing... There is water standing in most areas of our yard..Told Dave he needed to start building that pirate ship soon LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mine does the same thing after a good hard all day rain. I think I could plant rice.


----------



## Copchick

^ Hey, now that's an idea...


----------



## Lunatic

RoxyBlue said:


> Yep, the grass is thriving. We do have what appears to be a fungus of some kind on our turtlehead plants, but it doesn't seem to bother them much.


We have red thread everywhere on our grass which is a fungus of a pinkish color. We've had so much rain and humidity it's not surprising.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're getting what appear to be stinkhorn mushrooms under one of our Japanese maples. We've never seen those in the yard. Supposedly these have a foul-smelling slime on them (Spooky1 said there were flies all over them), but we didn't get close enough to verify that through a sniff test


----------



## Bone Dancer

I live in a lake resort area and the fireworks have started and will last til Sunday. A boom here a flash there. It sounds like I am next to a war zone. Frank is not happy at all and will spend some of the time under the bed. Friday is hot dogs at my sisters on the lake. The fireworks show, if its like years past, will be amazing. I am guessing maybe a few thousand dollars worth of stuff and it will last for a couple of hours straight. First one end of the lake then the other. Fireworks and hot dogs, does it get any better.


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> We're getting what appear to be stinkhorn mushrooms under one of our Japanese maples. We've never seen those in the yard. Supposedly these have a foul-smelling slime on them (Spooky1 said there were flies all over them), but we didn't get close enough to verify that through a sniff test


Honest Roxy, they smell like roses. Take a sniff an you'll see.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, ya instigator!


Willow does not like fireworks, either - sound too much like thunder for her tastes. She'll probably be living in her Thundershirt for a couple of days since we have neighbors who sometimes choose to ignore the fact that shooting off firecrackers in town (other than at the fairgrounds) is illegal.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I will give the folks at the lake one thing, they all stop at midnight and generally you dont hear anything until after 10 am. There is nothing posted about this, they just do it .


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Got the materials to start building the projection screen today. Had a moment of indecision about how to hide supports, since I plan to project from the rear. Then my wife (Have I mentioned that I love this woman) suggested sculpting stone arches that we can hide the lines for a really long fog curtain, too. Now I have another huge project. Great...


----------



## N. Fantom

Went to my first concert tonight (Halestorm and 3 Doors Down) and the opening act was a group of kids ages 10 to 15! And they're already going on a national tour! how cool is that for them?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## dead hawk

Happy independence day everyone!!

I added a metal backing to my ROD (remote operated drone) its working well and the signal isn't being cut from the remote at all


----------



## PirateLady

Happy Fourth everyone..... Our town and the adjoining town decided to cancel the fireworks shows last nite and tonite.due to the rain and soggy conditions where they set up the fireworks...so guess I'll be watching fireworks on tv tonite... Rio will be hiding from the neighborhood kids fireworks that always go off even though it is illegal...


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I use to be able to watch the fireworks display from my hot tub,(we lived between to places that had fireworks ,so didn't matter which way you faced) but since we moved I'm not sure if we can see them through the trees. Might have to find a place to watch them. Zoie will spend most of the night in my arms , the big chicken!! Happy 4th of July


----------



## dead hawk

today is a boring day, I am being so patriotic yet I haz no fireworks  time to make my own I guess >


----------



## debbie5

ant swarms in the house last night....teensy little carpenter ants and BIG FLYING ONES....freaked me out...bajilions of them outside.. I think they are in the doorway to outside & the house exterior wall by where the gas line comes in...out putting down Dursban at 4 am...I'm sure the neighbors loved that one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like a hatch-out of the princes and princesses, Deb. That would explain the winged ants. We had that happen once when we lived in a townhouse - masses of winged ants hatching out of a nest we didn't know about right above our front door.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Deb, I suggest you watch the movie "Them" to get you in the right frame of mind.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I love that movie!


----------



## Death's Door

Happy 4th to all. Our town had our fireworks last night. Hubby and I get to sit outside on our porch to watch them. There was no breeze last night so the smoke from the fireworks looked like a dense fog coming up the street.

I mowed some of our lawn yesterday and, of course, it started to rain when I was halfway done! Well, I finished the rest today in the early afternoon and then hung out in the pool with hubby. Made ribs, homemade potato salad, broccoli salad and macaroni salad (some many choices!) and grill mexican corn for din-din. Went into food coma and laid on the couch. Just got up to see what was happening on the forum.


----------



## Copchick

I like that, "food coma ". That is a perfect description for Thanksgiving or a seafood buffet.  Food coma...


----------



## Spooky1

Watching the Twilight Zone marathon on SyFy. Dog is in her crate with her Thunder Shirt on until the fireworks stop.


----------



## debbie5

Went to my first old-school, all day barbecue with MASSIVE neighborhood-wide street fireworks..embers falling on cars, houses...my inner Momma was freaking out due to the danger, but it's been so rainy & humid here, I realized it was safe..kinda. Amazing to see fireworks directly overhead...one guy had HUGE professional grade fireworks! No hands were blown off, and now, I need to digest. I am a bloated sack of pulled pork & steak....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dog is resting quietly in her crate - thank God for Thundershirt, because firecrackers have been popping off in the neighborhood.

Got a good bit of weeding done in the yard today, and now my knees are feeling the burn:googly:


----------



## dead hawk

I cant stand some people, always bitching about the US and how bad it is, wishing they were somewhere else. I just want to tell them to leave because this great country may have a dark side but it still is the most free in the world


----------



## Dark Angel 27

My idiot neighbors are setting off fireworks directly behind my bedroom. My furrie son his hiding underneath the desk. He does the same thing during T-storms. I may have to invest in a Thunder shirt. I didn't think they had such things. I'm already considering just installing a pillow there for his use.


----------



## dead hawk

ladi dah di dah whats the name of that song?


----------



## Copchick

Dark Angel 27 said:


> My idiot neighbors are setting off fireworks directly behind my bedroom. My furrie son his hiding underneath the desk. He does the same thing during T-storms. I may have to invest in a Thunder shirt. I didn't think they had such things. I'm already considering just installing a pillow there for his use.


With a recommendation from Roxy, I got one last year. Jack was very scared of thunder and fireworks. The investment is worth it. Check out their website to watch videos and for additional info. Petsmart and Petco carry them for the same price. Jack does really well with thunder now and fireworks too for the most part. Last night there were a lot of close loud ones. But he did good.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Spooky1 said:


> Watching the Twilight Zone marathon on SyFy.


LOL, I'm watching it too. Not matter how old I get, when I hear Rod Serling say "...In the Twilight Zone" I get a little thrill of anticipation.


----------



## Headless

Ordered 4 foam heads via Ebay - from two different sellers. Two came well packed in boxes in perfect condition. Two came poorly packed in plastic bags with minimal bubble wrap with enormous dents and gouges and honestly I doubt I can use them in the condition they are in. Very disappointed.

Pouring rain and freezing cold here. Fire doesn't seem to be making a whole bunch of difference!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I've been sitting around brain storming for the last hour, with the Twilight Zone marathon playing as a subliminal inspiration. I've decided to try working on themes for other years, so I don't get burned out on the cemetery theme every year. Will probably not happen, but it's fun to think of new things that I'd like to build.


----------



## Headless

BioHazardCustoms said:


> ........ Will probably not happen, but it's fun to think of new things that I'd like to build.


That part always keeps me busy too Bio!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Headless said:


> Ordered 4 foam heads via Ebay - from two different sellers. Two came well packed in boxes in perfect condition. Two came poorly packed in plastic bags with minimal bubble wrap with enormous dents and gouges and honestly I doubt I can use them in the condition they are in. Very disappointed.
> 
> Pouring rain and freezing cold here. Fire doesn't seem to be making a whole bunch of difference!


:undecidekin: That's a shame Maree...I hate it when the seller doesn't really care about what condition it arrives to you in. Definitely leave the proper feedback, or contact the seller/Ebay and complain and maybe get a refund? 
And I would love it if I could trade some of our heat and humidity for your freezing cold....you can keep your rain though...we have had an ABUNDANCE of that ourselves, with some localized flooding.


----------



## Pumpkin5

dead hawk said:


> ladi dah di dah whats the name of that song?


:jol: Is it this one DH?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Or this one?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No! Wait! Dead Hawk..is this the song?


----------



## Dan The Welder

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: No! Wait! Dead Hawk..is this the song?
> Eiffel 65 - Blue (Da Ba Dee) (Original Video with subtitles) - YouTube


That's a great song


----------



## debbie5

Gee, Pumpkin..I would not have pegged you for a techno-music person.. 

My friend's narcissist brother passed away...love my friend, no one could *stand* his brother. I'm taking my friend's wife & 8 year old out to the museum & swimming, as the kid has been stuck in the hospital on death-watch for 2 days. I have no clue what to do or say, but have made it my mission not to run from death & awkward situations. When hubby had cancer, NO ONE called him and that left both of us a bit bitter about it...so, doing what I can to help. It is like a jungle- super hot and grossly humid. SO GLAD I have my new-to-me car that has air conditioning...so many little things I'm really appreciating lately, like a cool shower at night and box fans....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good for you, Deb. A lot of folks are uncomfortable with the whole cancer/death thing because it reminds them of their own mortality. I, of course, can talk about it freely and with humor (often dark) because I've been through it myself. I'll be a 12 year survivor come October.

Today I'm the only person in the office. It's quiet....too quiet Well, maybe not too quiet, other than the phone ringing occasionally. I expect a lot of folks in the area took today off because of the timing of the holiday. The roads were practically deserted on my way in to work this morning.


----------



## Evil Queen

Maybe this one? Oh wait this one is na na na na.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Evil Queen said:


> Maybe this one? Oh wait this one is na na na na.


It's obvious that copious amounts of drugs destroy fashion sense.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aww, c'mon, Doc, fashion was fun in the '70s - bell bottoms, hip huggers, mini skirts, and psychedelic colors - what more could you ask for?

The dude with the green vest/shirt looks a bit like Kevin Smith.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm doing the ebay waiting game. I needed a phone and I found one on Ebay. Had the seller shipped when they said they would. It would have been here on 3rd. I really hope that I didn't get ripped off. I got a shipping notice on the 3rd. Ugh. I really need that phone to get here soon.


----------



## Hairazor

And who can forget this?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, you're supposed to put an ear worm warning on that video!:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Oops! Sorry??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mah-na-mah-na!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Loved the Muppet show, woka woka


----------



## IMU

Did someone say earworm?


----------



## Headless

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: No! Wait! Dead Hawk..is this the song?
> Eiffel 65 - Blue (Da Ba Dee) (Original Video with subtitles) - YouTube


Every time I hear that song I think of the misheard lyrics one - makes me laugh every time.







Hairazor said:


> And who can forget this?


Thanks Hairazor - I won't be able to get that out of my head all day now......



RoxyBlue said:


> Mah-na-mah-na!


SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!

Miserable looking day outside. And given the dogs in the kennel building have the heater out of my prop shed...... I'mmmmmmmmm thinking I am not keen to venture out there today. Might have to bring things inside the house to work on.


----------



## Headless

Hubby comes upstairs laughing and says here is a joke for your hauntforum friends - what do vegan zombies eat? = Grains........ 

Funny kid.

It seems the seller of my two damaged foam heads has offered to refund the money.


----------



## debbie5

Coolest thing I"ve seen in a long time....PIRATE TIGHTS! http://www.etsy.com/listing/94034799/pirate-tights-large-black-pearl-on-deep


----------



## Copchick

Headless said:


> Hubby comes upstairs laughing and says here is a joke for your hauntforum friends - what do vegan zombies eat? = Grains........
> 
> Funny kid.
> 
> It seems the seller of my two damaged foam heads has offered to refund the money.


Yeah, I chuckled! 

Good that you're getting a refund, Headless. I think good sellers will do the right thing. I just had an eBay thing. I collect Wee Forest Folk. Last Sat I was watching two WFF's on the auction. I lost one and won the other. To my surprise, I received the one I had lost on. I contacted the seller and he was very apologetic and said that had never happened before. He reimbursed me over twice the shipping cost for the trouble. I thought that was nice since I realize things can happen and get mixed up. I really liked the one I lost on, and the one I purchased I paid less for but it's worth more.

Oh by the way HR, mahna mahna. Thanks for the song worm before I go to sleep.  I'm going to be singing this in training tomorrow.


----------



## Hairazor

Anytime Copchick. I try to spread cheer where ever I can. Thanks to all of you for the new term, ear or song worm.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm so sick of rain. I slipped last night and fell on my left hand. It is now swollen and feels like I got hit by a passing train. Doc is out of the office until Monday, so not a lot I can do about it at the moment. Ice pack and Aleve it is.


----------



## Headless

Oh Bio I hope everything is OK.


----------



## dead hawk

bio that sucks.

Sorry guys but that want the name of the song  but I found people who are looking for it too 



 They are so close.

Ordered a 80LB crossbow today, now to get them wabbits out of my garder > and get food too  and who knows them bones and pelts will go great for Halloween props


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Okay Dead Hawk, this is my final attempt....Is this the song???


----------



## dead hawk

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Okay Dead Hawk, this is my final attempt....Is this the song???
> Crystal Waters - Gypsy Woman (La Da Dee) - YouTube


  yep that's the song, I knew it sounded like someone was on drugs having a stroke


----------



## Hairazor

Ouch Bio, of course you had to land on _the_ hand! Hope no further injury!


----------



## Lunatic

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I'm so sick of rain. I slipped last night and fell on my left hand. It is now swollen and feels like I got hit by a passing train. Doc is out of the office until Monday, so not a lot I can do about it at the moment. Ice pack and Aleve it is.


Geez, sorry Bio. You need a vacation!


----------



## debbie5

Bio Bio Bio...you should not have been walking! You need to be carried everywhere, as a King should be...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zane, the guy from Eureka, is in the show "Primeval: New World". He is in an underground tunnel with an extremely (as in giant man-eating size) large snake and he's armed with a handgun. Lucky for him, he's not a red shirt


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Serena is such a goofy dog. My brother in law shot this video of her...and it's hilarious!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=176203389214620&set=vb.100004748802998&type=2&theater


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Sorry to hear that, Bio. Hope it's nothing too bad.

And thanks for the Blast-From-The-Past, DeadHawk! I was raised on Sesame Street. Well, not ON Sesame Street. I actually lived on BROOK street. It was a nice neighborhood, with suburban houses all in a row. I remember one kid on the street used to ... wait. What were we talkin' about now ...? And also, I'm out of vodka.


----------



## Hairazor

Awww, Serena is a sweetie!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

LOL she has her moments. She's grown on me since we got her.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Serena does a pretty good imitation of a siren


----------



## dead hawk

cools, I grew up and live in a retirement culdisac.

My car battery, its crazy how my battery just drained in one starting that thing is a energy hog but it dosnt guzzle gas...maybe VW had some sort of electric car plans for the VW XD


----------



## Lord Homicide

20$ for an old set of ice tongs... Good deal?


----------



## dead hawk

Lord Homicide said:


> 20$ for an old set of ice tongs... Good deal?


 put a . and an extra 0 after the . and you got a deal


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Worked on Halloween stuff all day. Brushed the dog. Vacuumed the house. Took a shower. Now I'm relaxing with a drink called an Earthquake. Equal parts Whiskey, Gin and Absynth. Very relaxing evening ahead. Cheers!


----------



## Headless

Does anyone follow Chris Russell on Facebook? Have you seen the amazing carnival horse he restored?


----------



## Headless

From this.....










To this......


----------



## RoxyBlue

The horses were always my favorites on merry-go-rounds. That's a beautiful piece of art.


----------



## Headless

I love them as well Roxy. Always wanted one for the haunt. This one evidently will have red glowing eyes and fog streaming from its nostrils. Love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like these little guys I saw at NHC in May:

p015_zps8a8c975f by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

p017_zps1a843eea by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Horses in action:

DSCF6306_zps4e7fdab8 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## dead hawk

Bought a blowgun, and some gun lube It works great. Maybe I might catch something if I dip the darts in neurotoxin. 

Got a fishing license today... it was the longest 15 minutes ever, now I have to use it up while I can, ice fishing isn't my expertise.


----------



## debbie5

I don't remember if I posted about the poo ball I rode in on the carousel in Bronx Zoo? Pushed by a dung beetle....


----------



## debbie5

as my friend (who mis-states 50% of the words she uses) would say: "Are those the four horses of the A-POP-O-LIPS?"


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Deb, I believe that's what the propmaker had in mind with the four horses, although he probably pronounced things differently

We're sitting here watching "Love It or List It" (a show where a designer and a realtor square off to either convince a couple to stay in their house after renovations are done or buy another house). The approach is highly combative and I think they go out of their way to find couples who are willing to argue with one another publicly, since one person always wants to keep the current house and the other does not. After watching an episode, I find myself truly appreciative of the fact that Spooky1 and I are so compatible when it comes to taste in houses and furnishings.


----------



## debbie5

I can't watch reality shows where people argue. If I need to argue I can stir up my own...


----------



## Copchick

Bio - Bummer. I hope it's only sore and didn't get screwed up or torn inside somehow. I hope it turns out well though.

Ewww, imagine it forever being in your memory that you rode the dung beetle poo ball on the merry-go-round! Yuck!

Headless - He did a pretty darn good job on that horse! Wow!

Roxy - That is one badass display. I like it alot!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Hand is fine. Had a "fun" night at work last night though. Here's a basic run-down

10:12pm: Caught a white guy with 5 joints.
10:13pm: Escorting guy with dope to our Shift Commander's office to test the dope and administer a urinalysis. Random black man laughs as we walk past. Some other white guy sees this and apparently takes exception to it. Says to the black guy "You think that is funny, huh? We'll see"

12:30am: Conducting vehicle inspections and get called to return to my assigned dorm IMMEDIATELY. I run back inside the institution, and observe the black guy from earlier engaged in a fight with another inmate. Two "officers" are watching this happen. I jump into the middle of the altercation and grab the black guy, dragging him away from the fight. As I am escorting him to the shift commander's office, he sees the guy who said something to him about laughing earlier. The black guy calls the white guy some un-repeatable names and spits blood in his face. They begin to scuffle, and I have to break up a second fight by myself. Still being observed by two other "officers", one of which finally decides to step in between the two inmates I'm attempting to separate by myself. Finally get the black guy to the commander's office and lock him in with our shift commander, then go back out to attempt to disperse a very angry bunch of inmates. Shift commander questions the inmate, and discovers that 4 white males jumped him in the inmate restroom and beat him with broom handles, which started the fight off. We pull them into another office and question them separately.

After calming everything down, we finally get started on packing 5 people up for segregation. In the process of packing up the white guy I busted at 10, I find a lot of gang related material tying him to a white supremacist group. Same thing while I am packing up the white guy who got spit on. Dig a little deeper and begin investigating the incident. It all comes back to the guy I busted with 5 joints getting laughed at. Also, apparently I have angered the white supremacists because I did my job. Nothing new there. 

Long story short, I did paperwork from 1am until almost 7 am. I locked up 5 people last night, stirred up a massive investigation for our institution, got into two fights, and took a little more dope and 2 cell phones out of the hands of inmates. Pretty good night, all in all. I came straight home and went to bed this morning, though. Now I feel like I was beaten with a stick.


----------



## Copchick

Bio - You'll know what I mean when I say, sounds like you had a fun night. You had an interesting one.

This is for all you who scream like little girls upon seeing a spider. Think about this...


----------



## Headless

Oh WOW Roxy they are awesome!

Bio - how is the hand? What a night!!!!!


----------



## dead hawk

While charging my car battery, and washing my car I hear buzzing in my tunk, I open it and there on the side is a wasp nest >:| so I take my tire shine and lighter and make a flamethrower and all hell breaks loose and I burn their nest and kill the last ones flying about and smash it with a spoon. they'll learn not to mess with me eventually.

I'm getting better at targeting with my blowgun but I lost 5 of the 10 darts, I feel I need to order the 100 pack for 7 bucks off amazon


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mmmmm. You use a make shift flamethrower in your trunk. Well at least you know you gas tank doesnt leak.


----------



## Headless

Bone Dancer said:


> Mmmmm. You use a make shift flamethrower in your trunk. Well at least you know you gas tank doesnt leak.


LOL that was my first thought too BD~!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Bone Dancer said:


> Mmmmm. You use a make shift flamethrower in your trunk. Well at least you know you gas tank doesnt leak.





Headless said:


> LOL that was my first thought too BD~!


LMAO, Great minds think alike!

@CopChick: Yeah it was fun, but man was I tired when I got home.

@Headless: It's doing alright. At least I know that in an emergency, I have ALL of my grip back.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bio, I suspect you're really good at your job, but damn, you need another job. It also sounds like you need co-workers who will do their job and help when there's a fight.

Kitchen reno is finally getting back on track after a two month delay. The slab for the backordered countertop came in last week and the measurements for the template are being taken today. It will be good to have it finished at last.


----------



## Spooklights

debbie5 said:


> I don't remember if I posted about the poo ball I rode in on the carousel in Bronx Zoo? Pushed by a dung beetle....


Debbie, you just made my day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Turns out the wife of the guy who came to measure the template for our countertop today is a huge Halloween fan and prop maker. She has part of their basement devoted to Halloween storage, so I decided to spread the madness and gave him the HauntForum web site address and our YouTube channel information. Based on what he told me about her, I think she'll enjoy seeing what the forum has to offer.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Working from home today while they replace my HVAC systems. I'm sitting in a puddle of sweat while trying to keep the dog from going ballistic while trying to do work over the SLOWEST VPN connection ever ... but at least it's costing me a small fortune, so I have that going for me.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Smile Doc, it can't possibly get any worst. I think.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Think again. The dog just peed all over the floor.


----------



## Death's Door

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Think again. The dog just peed all over the floor.


LOL- sorry to hear but I needed that.

Got to work this morning after being off since last Wednesday afternoon, and, of course, had to shut down my puter three times (3 is usually a charm). Had to do it all last week so didn't think anything about it. Puter was not cooperating today and I called someone in our IT Dept. to come over and have a looksee. Got news that the computer crashed. (Wonderful!) They hooked me up with a new puter and have been uploading the websites and programs that I need. I still must be on my private island/pool time because I didn't get upset about it at all and still don't care. Just taking my time today.


----------



## debbie5

A good friend's brother died (remember the post about him? the rotten narcissist?)...my friend is from Massachusetts so he & his wife & 8 year old son had to come into town this past weekend on death watch & then to to make funeral arrangements, etc. I offered to babysit my friend's son and have him play with my 9 year old while they were at funeral home. So we all swam & played Battleship for 3 hours. He & my 9 year old got along like two peas in a pod..both smart, nerdy kids. Today is the narcissist's wake (3 hours) and I called & offered to have my kid bring her Nintendo DS (we have 2 & they "talk" to each other so kids can play the same game together)...he doesn't have a Nintendo and the parents are thrilled at the offer. Grace is an old hand at sitting at the back of funeral homes, as a lot of my friend's parents died in the past 2 years and I had to take my kids when I went to the services. 
I'm so happy that every once in a while, I get a brilliant idea that is both free AND helps someone in need.  and it helps my kids realize death happens, is part of life...and that it's nice to help out other people.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You done good, deb


----------



## Bone Dancer

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Think again. The dog just peed all over the floor.


Opps, sorry doc. looks like I was wrong. But that as got to be the end of it.


----------



## Goblin

Check this out........

http://thecountdown.to/halloween/


----------



## Hairazor

^ sweet!


----------



## Draik41895

Just saw the best episode of Supernatural ever, A shapeshifter takes the form of classic movie monsters and kills people during oktoberfest. the whole things black and white too. it was dope.

Oh, also made this a few days ago. not much but bleh.





Also this!


----------



## Copchick

Draik - that is an awesome letter! Congrats to you!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Got my copy of Stories in Stone: a field guide to Cemetery symbolism and Iconography, by Douglas Keister. So many awesome photos, as well as some decent background and explanations of things I've seen some tombstones. All in all, it is a great book. Thanks CopChick for suggesting it!

Draik: That's awesome that you got accepted to the Tom Savini makeup course. Congratulations!

**EDIT**
When I order things on amazon, and they are delivered during the day while I am asleep, it's like waking up on Christmas morning, lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik, you'll be only a few hours away from the Ghouls of Gaithersburg, as well as lewlew, jdubbya, and Copchick


----------



## kevin242

This made me laugh


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Draik,
LOVE that episode of Supernatural! And congrats on your acceptance! 

Bio — That sounds like a cool book ... one that i have to have. Please explain that to my wife.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Dr. Maniaco: I think I got it for about $7.50 used on Amazon. It still looks pretty new, though.


----------



## Draik41895

I'm gonna have to check out that book Bio. It sounds awesome. And thanks guys, I can't wait. roxy, i'll be visiting you guys as much as I can.


----------



## debbie5

Our little Draiky, all grown up and going to Halloween College...(getting foggy eyed..)


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Draik! Way to go!


----------



## scareme

I haven't gone back and read any posts, so sorry if I'm cutting into anything here. I hope everyone had a good 4th of July, but mine sucked. I ended up in the hospital by noon for my typical asthma crap. Then they did some blood work, and decided I was running low, so I've gotten three units of blood in 48 hours. They aren't sure where it's going, (you'd think I would notice, wouldn't you?) And now Rick is coming to Iowa, so he can take me back to my usual Drs. I was suppose to be able to visit until Oct, and now I'm out of here by the first week of July. And I was having a great, relaxing time. I even planted two rows of pumpkins I wouldn't get the chance to harvest. I'm sorry, but I'm really bummed right now. I'll let you know if anything changes. :finger:


----------



## Hairazor

Oh Scareme, dang! Will put in prayer for you!


----------



## debbie5

scareme, my mom had the same thing and after weeks & weeks of head scratching, they figured out it was a bleeding ulcer...did they check your tummy?? Eek! I hope you feel better !


----------



## Copchick

Scareme, sending good thoughts your way. I wish I could do something to help. I'll send you a big cyber hug in the meantime.


----------



## Goblin

I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers Scareme!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## dead hawk

scareme said:


> I haven't gone back and read any posts, so sorry if I'm cutting into anything here. I hope everyone had a good 4th of July, but mine sucked. I ended up in the hospital by noon for my typical asthma crap. Then they did some blood work, and decided I was running low, so I've gotten three units of blood in 48 hours. They aren't sure where it's going, (you'd think I would notice, wouldn't you?) And now Rick is coming to Iowa, so he can take me back to my usual Drs. I was suppose to be able to visit until Oct, and now I'm out of here by the first week of July. And I was having a great, relaxing time. I even planted two rows of pumpkins I wouldn't get the chance to harvest. I'm sorry, but I'm really bummed right now. I'll let you know if anything changes. :finger:


 Aww scareme I would give you blood if I could, I'm type A+.

Nope my car didn't explode my gas tank is on the other side.

Moderator edit: comment violates the forum rules and has been removed.

I agree with you bio, I love when I get amazon packages when I sleep its like :O YAY YAY YAY


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

RoxyBlue said:


> Bio, I suspect you're really good at your job, but damn, you need another job. It also sounds like you need co-workers who will do their job and help when there's a fight.


I am good at my job, and I like doing it. I also have what the inmates refer to as a "demonic voice" when I give a loud verbal command. Apparently, when I yell, my voice gets a lot deeper and scarier, causing grown men to jump out of the way and make sure I'm not coming for them. It sounds funny, but at least it works for me, lol.

*Scareme*, the pumpkins can be replaced. You can't. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Headless

Draik41895 said:


>


Oh WOW congratulations Draik!



scareme said:


> .... I'm sorry, but I'm really bummed right now. I'll let you know if anything changes. :finger:


Awww Scareme I hope you are feeling better soon. Big hug from me!



dead hawk said:


> ....I agree with you bio, I love when I get amazon packages when I sleep its like :O YAY YAY YAY


LOL I remember a friend of mine was warned off Alcohol and Ebay....... Nothing like random packages turning up on your doorstep and some rather nasty chunks in your bank account.

OMG freeeeeeeeeeeezing here this morning. Took 10 minutes to get the frozen doors of my car unstuck just to get in it!!! Supposed to be colder tonight. I don't know what I would do without an electric blanket!


----------



## Headless

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I am good at my job, and I like doing it. I also have what the inmates refer to as a "demonic voice" when I give a loud verbal command. Apparently, when I yell, my voice gets a lot deeper and scarier, causing grown men to jump out of the way and make sure I'm not coming for them. It sounds funny, but at least it works for me, lol.......


LOL you scary kid you! I still agree - workmates that stand around and watch someone else get things under control?????? Good grief.....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Headless said:


> LOL you scary kid you! I still agree - workmates that stand around and watch someone else get things under control?????? Good grief.....


Well, in the defense of one of them, he's currently waiting on a surgery date for two fused vertebra from a car accident, and is supposed to be on VERY light duty. He only stepped out to try to assess the situation because I was outside the facility. The other guy is just worthless as a correctional officer. Also, I am a fairly big guy, and not really easy to intimidate. So when I see a fight, my first instinct is to start snatching people out of the way.

Good news from all of this is that our Warden is beginning to consider changing over to 12 hour shifts. That means longer hours when I am there, but more days off and guaranteed overtime each month. Plus there will be more Officers there at any given time. I actually hope he decides to do it.


----------



## IMU

Ponderous ... a pro prop company contacted me through my home haunt Halloween website and asked if I'd be willing to make an "easy" prop I've made before and sell it to them. They make way better quality props than I do and some of the same stuff ... hmmm. I politely said thanks, but no. Just seems odd & a bit fishy.


----------



## Death's Door

Draik - congrats on being part of Tom Savini's makeup class. So proud of you!

Scareme - WTH? You're away to relax and this happens to you? Damn. Sending you hugs and good karma to get you better.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, I'm so sorry to hear the health issues are keeping you down. Debbie may be on to something with the bleeding ulcer - definitely ask about that if they haven't looked into it yet.

Bio, Spooky1 gets the same ultra-deep voice thing going when he gets truly angry. It's very rare, because he's the most easy-going guy you can imagine, but I've heard it a couple times in the 25+years I've known him when someone got him major pi$$ed off.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hey Peeps! I just got an email update from Grandinroad...looks like that Halloween spirit is in the air.....http://www.grandinroad.com/halloween-haven Yay!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks for the link Pumpkin5


----------



## Otaku

The set of three cats looks good - they'll go well in my witches display this year. Thanks for the heads-up, Jana!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The skeleton dog is a hoot:

http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton-dog-on-leash/547540

I must have one:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

I agree Roxy, love the skellie dog


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> Ponderous ... a pro prop company contacted me through my home haunt Halloween website and asked if I'd be willing to make an "easy" prop I've made before and sell it to them. They make way better quality props than I do and some of the same stuff ... hmmm. I politely said thanks, but no. Just seems odd & a bit fishy.


Fishy, perhaps, but certainly the props you've built are worthy of a professional tribute. You could always consider licensing the prop to them so you get royalties on every one they sell.


----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I am good at my job, and I like doing it. I also have what the inmates refer to as a "demonic voice" when I give a loud verbal command. Apparently, when I yell, my voice gets a lot deeper and scarier, causing grown men to jump out of the way and make sure I'm not coming for them. It sounds funny, but at least it works for me, lol.


I know that voice! I have my authoratative, don't-bull****-me, do what I tell you to do voice for work. My off-work voice is different. That type of voice is a necessity in our kinds of occupation.


----------



## debbie5

Scariest voice: Momma Voice.


----------



## Copchick

^ Oh God, you're right Deb! Especially when your first, middle and last name are yelled by mom. Lol, I just had a flashback!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hey Guys....we just remodeled the bathrooms down at our shop, and these are the signs I made for the men and women's room...What do you think?


----------



## Jack Mac

You made those?! They are fantastic! You are quite the artist.


----------



## debbie5

how the heck did you MAKE THOSE!?? Do tell....(covet)...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Why am I not surprised its from Tim Burton. They look amazing, nice job.


----------



## Spooky1

Scareme, our thoughts are with you. Get well soon and maybe you can get back to harvest those pumpkins. Next time they offer you blood, ask if you can get a straw with it.


----------



## dead hawk

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Hey Guys....we just remodeled the bathrooms down at our shop, and these are the signs I made for the men and women's room...What do you think?


 How did you do that :O


----------



## dead hawk

I started an Ebay account, maybe people will buy these two sewing machines, and my skateboard. Who knows if I make a prop worthy enough I will sell that.

My car alarm keeps going off when I start my car O_O I need to take it to the dealer maybe they can fix it


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

dead hawk said:


> How did you do that :O


 "very well" !


----------



## Copchick

Funny picture for the day:










Imagine this running through your yard. I'd tell him to raid the bird feeder as much as he wanted!


----------



## Hairazor

Pumpkin5, those bathroom signs are Boss! Go with it!

Copchick that squirrel is a hoot! He would be right at home on the Forum!


----------



## goneferal

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Hey Guys....we just remodeled the bathrooms down at our shop, and these are the signs I made for the men and women's room...What do you think?


Wonderful!


----------



## goneferal

Copchick said:


> Funny picture for the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine this running through your yard. I'd tell him to raid the bird feeder as much as he wanted!


I'd love to see that.


----------



## goneferal

*The Voise*



Copchick said:


> I know that voice! I have my authoratative, don't-bull****-me, do what I tell you to do voice for work. My off-work voice is different. That type of voice is a necessity in our kinds of occupation.


I know that voice and use it on occasion. My off duty voice is usually much different.
duh, voice


----------



## goneferal

scareme said:


> I haven't gone back and read any posts, so sorry if I'm cutting into anything here. I hope everyone had a good 4th of July, but mine sucked. I ended up in the hospital by noon for my typical asthma crap. Then they did some blood work, and decided I was running low, so I've gotten three units of blood in 48 hours. They aren't sure where it's going, (you'd think I would notice, wouldn't you?) And now Rick is coming to Iowa, so he can take me back to my usual Drs. I was suppose to be able to visit until Oct, and now I'm out of here by the first week of July. And I was having a great, relaxing time. I even planted two rows of pumpkins I wouldn't get the chance to harvest. I'm sorry, but I'm really bummed right now. I'll let you know if anything changes. :finger:


Scareme, I hope you are doing OK. They need to check for bleeding anything, yes, most likely ulcer. Blood usually doesn't just up and disappear (unless you really hang out with vampires Make sure they give you an answer.


----------



## goneferal

*Cool*

I just figured out that next year for my 40th, Halloween is on a Friday! We are also hopefully closing on a house soon- not a cool victorian place, but a boring 1990's place on a good hauntable road. I have no idea what I'll pull off this year, but it has to be more than the neighborhood has seen in the past. Now, I really need to look at my fog machine that quit Halloween night last year.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:OMG!!! I am so sorry guys, my wording sucks!!! I DID NOT MAKE THOSE SIGNS. I "had them made" at Goldsboro Neon Signs, a company that we use for decals for repairs. And it is vinyl on aluminum stock. (I did pick out the pictures though, and they had just been delivered and I was so excited that I instantly snapped a picture of them to show you guys) But thank you! We will be the only body shop ever that has Jack & Sally bathroom signs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 10 is Teddy Bear Picnic Day. Here is a beautifully done choral version of the song - choir starts singing about one minute in if you want to jump ahead:


----------



## dead hawk

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:OMG!!! I am so sorry guys, my wording sucks!!! I DID NOT MAKE THOSE SIGNS. I "had them made" at Goldsboro Neon Signs, a company that we use for decals for repairs. And it is vinyl on aluminum stock. (I did pick out the pictures though, and they had just been delivered and I was so excited that I instantly snapped a picture of them to show you guys) But thank you! We will be the only body shop ever that has Jack & Sally bathroom signs.


Its ok we still love you.

I saw 12 UPS trucks today, and hauntfourm keeps deleting mah stuff cause I mention my troubles with ebay >_> IM ONTO YOU


----------



## Hauntiholik

dead hawk said:


> I saw 12 UPS trucks today, and hauntfourm keeps deleting mah stuff cause I mention my troubles with ebay >_> IM ONTO YOU


Your stuff gets deleted because you don't post them in the correct place.


----------



## dead hawk

hey haunti, how are you.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Hairazor said:


> I agree Roxy, love the skellie dog


:jol: I like the skelly dog too...but why does he have ears????:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I had that same thought when I saw those ears, P. Not accurate biologically, but they are cute

I ordered one, too:jol:


----------



## debbie5

Dear God, I'm getting old....I am starting to plan my errands around when I might need to use the bathroom and where nearby there will be a non-gross restroom. I had to go to the DMV today and PRAYED I wouldn't have to "go" THERE...ew! (sigh) & LOL). Germaphobia.


Sorry..TMI... LOL.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Draik!
Scarme, got ya in my prayers.
P5 love the bathroom signs.
We keep losing internet access to anything but Facebook for days at a time.


----------



## Bone Dancer

LOL, don't feel bad Deb. I know where every "good" bathroom is within a two mile radius of my house. Be glad you don't take water pills.


----------



## Copchick

We've had some scary weather here in western PA today. Alot of flooding in communities and the third round of storms are moving through right now. The winds are horrendous with a front moving in and warnings of tornados. Mom is at camp about two hours north. I talked to her about two hours ago. I am seriously thinking about getting a storm shelter built there. Our camp/building isn't on a foundation, basically a trailer with room additions. I don't know how all of you living in tornado alley do it. I am so anxious right now. I could care less about a storm, it's the wind that scares me now. Maybe cause I was so close to one last year and it scared the crap out of me. The good thing at least is that the front is bringing in cooler air. It takes alot to scare me, but this damn wind...

Hey, I wonder if they make Thundershirts for humans?!


----------



## dead hawk

No they don't make thundershirts for humans, but that's why we have pillows and duct tape


----------



## Copchick

Well, we're down to a drizzling rain and the air is about 20 degrees cooler. Mom is okay too, but I think I am going to look into a storm shelter for camp. After a glass of lemoncello (and no more wind) I feel much better now.


----------



## Hairazor

Dead hawk, pillows and duct tape? Ahhaha?


----------



## Bone Dancer

It cooler and drier for the fist time in days. I may even open the windows tonight.


----------



## goneferal

Copchick said:


> Well, we're down to a drizzling rain and the air is about 20 degrees cooler. Mom is okay too, but I think I am going to look into a storm shelter for camp. After a glass of lemoncello (and no more wind) I feel much better now.


I feel for you. I hated the really big storms of the midwest and great lakes. Sometimes I miss thunderstorms (we really don't get them here at all). Then someone like you reminds me of how terrifying they can be.


----------



## debbie5

Feeling depressed & overwhelmed lately....went to a FREE concert of Kansas tonight (I love this band). I feel like a human being again!! Guess I better crank up the stereo more often, eh? Luckily, there is also an outdoor concert venue near me, where (instead of buying a concert ticket) you can park outside & hang out & listen to the concerts for free. Sounds like a plan....mmmmmm..Adam Levine,Kelly Clarkson, Kid Rock, Bon Jovi.....

PS- Boney- I do take diuretics for high blood pressure, hence my bathroom location awareness..LOL.


----------



## debbie5

Copchick- maybe if some neighbors all pitched in for a communal storm shelter?? I saw some bad tornado damage down by you years ago! That's a great idea.


----------



## Headless

Beautiful day here today - started off with ice on the windscreen but the clouds went and the sun was warm - still a bit cold in the wind, but a lovely day. Had an MRI done on my knee so it was a nice day for a drive there and back (1 hr each way). We got there a bit early and the person before me was a bit late and so I got in first - certainly aided an early exit from the hospital! Having an MRI though is not a bunch of fun. Man that machine is noisy and not much room in that little cylinder for a person really. Hopefully it shows up something worthwhile and I can get something done about the knee finally.


----------



## debbie5

Less humid. Dewpoints have been oppressive, so its a nice break.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Copchick said:


> Hey, I wonder if they make Thundershirts for humans?!


Apparently such a thing exists, although I couldn't find a picture. There is also something called "Thunderwear", which is a gun holster designed to be worn inside your pants. I see all kinds of potential for things going wrong with such a product:googly:


----------



## dead hawk

I got to use my siren yesterday, warned the people of a thunderstorm/tornado/flashflood


----------



## Hairazor

This was on my Facebook page this morning, heehee!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Proof that God is a woman:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Hairazor said:


> This was on my Facebook page this morning, heehee!


HAHAHAHAHA! That's hilarious.

In all honesty, though, I wouldn't want an "obedient" wife. That would be too much like thinking for another person. Plus, home would feel like work, so yeah...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I took the word "obey" out of our wedding vows when we were married. Seeing as how we're coming up on 25 years this fall, I think it was a good decision


----------



## Bone Dancer

You shouldn't be looking for an obedient wife, but one that is your very best friend.


----------



## Draik41895

I applied for a job at Michaels yesterday, we'll see what happens with that. I need money. I'm also gonna look at grants and stuff later today. I really need money...


----------



## Jack Mac

Bone Dancer said:


> You shouldn't be looking for an obedient wife, but one that is your very best friend.


Ding-ding-ding!!!! Correct answer Bone Dancer!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I keep thinking...I should get a wife...they sound really neat...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hey guys, I've been absent lately. It took me a while to get caught up on 4 days worth of posts! :lolkin: I'm just starting to get going on props again, and I'm hating the hot weather...looks like I'll be rearranging my sleep schedule so i can go get prop work done in the early morning and early evening. Oh and I'm planning to dye my hair blue! Woot!


----------



## Death's Door

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I keep thinking...I should get a wife...they sound really neat...


I have one - it's called the crockpot. I love coming home, unlocking the door, and smelling dinner that is already for me to eat. 

If only I had a wife to clean the house and do the food shopping!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I enjoy cooking and shopping is an adventure every time. Cleaning is not one of my strong points thou. A lite dusting and sweeping is ok thou. O' and I know how to do windows too.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I keep thinking...I should get a wife...they sound really neat...


LOL, that is hilarious... you don't do the "wifely" duties??


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hairazor

Yeah, Target, where?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yeah!!target,what they said!!!! I NEED SKELLYS!!!!


----------



## Copchick

Oh thank you Haunti, I thought I was the only one cruising the stores thinking the same thing!


----------



## Draik41895

I was actually in target today thinking about that.


----------



## Copchick

I stumbled onto the trailer for the movie "The Conjuring". Based on a true story in 1971. Lorraine Warren and her husband had investigated the house. There was one trailer I watched that gave me the goosebumps! This one has more of a description:
http://screenrant.com/the-conjuring-trailer-3/ The early reviews are good, I may have to splurge on a matinee and get myself scared! Mwa, ha, ha, haaaa!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Lookin' forward to Blobfest this weekend!


----------



## debbie5

Bone Dancer said:


> You shouldn't be looking for an obedient wife, but one that is your very best friend.


When my future husband met me, all his guy friends were asking what I was like. His response to them? "She's like one of the guys, but with boobs..."

I THINK that means I'm his friend??


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 and I took the word "obey" out of our wedding vows when we were married. Seeing as how we're coming up on 25 years this fall, I think it was a good decision


I'll put "obey" back in for renewing our vows for our 25th anniversary.


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1 said:


> I'll put "obey" back in for renewing our vows for our 25th anniversary.


Hahahhaahaaa!! methinks NOT.


----------



## Evil Queen

I was at Target today and they are starting to stock their back to school stuff. Halloween won't be far behind!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> LOL, that is hilarious... you don't do the "wifely" duties??


:jol: Oh Yes!....the FUN ones...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I assembled my laser vortex tonight, except for the laser pointer that I ordered a week ago that still hasn't come in (Latest delivery date was yesterday, and the tracking number says it was just accepted on the 10th. Guess someone on ebay will get negative feedback.) As soon as it comes in, I'll post a video of it in action as well as a tutorial that breaks it down Barney style. Sad part is that if I had built this a couple of months ago, I could have entered it in the $20 prop challenge. It cost me 8 bucks to build (Man, I love thrift store shopping, lol)


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> (Man, I love thrift store shopping, lol)


Amen brother! Every time my wife and I slip into a thrift store, she starts looking for vintage decor and other stuff. I pretend to pay attention but, in actuality, I am covertly scoping out crap to buy for Halloween projects. So far my cover has not been blow - I think...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LOL, I've been given a limit on what I can spend, because I would bankrupt us in one trip to the thrift store.


----------



## Lord Homicide

LOL, you've been given a budget limit, I think I'll be getting an item count limit come soon enough. The discussion hasn't come up yet but I'm getting the vibe from comments like "...you can put that up in the attic..." lol. Man you'd be in hog heaven with the secret thrift store jewel that I found. Ridiculously cheap (e.g. that bust I bought for $5 in my albums). It's an organization that understands two things: 100% profit regardless what they price anything at and volume sales.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I'll put "obey" back in for renewing our vows for our 25th anniversary.


And I will edit it back out:kisskin:


----------



## debbie5

"I promise to love, honor and listen to your ideas but really it's my life and the final decision on what to do is mine....."


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ Yikes!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Come to think of it I think obey was left out of our vows... Cool now I don't have to listen to her when she says i spend to much time building Halloween stuff!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

LOL... you and me both CH.


----------



## debbie5

FYI: 70 page, spiral bound notebooks @ Target are only 17 cents. Great for sketching....


----------



## dead hawk

I never got to go to target to get stuff.

I got my crossbow in but the cocking mechanism switch is broken -_- that's gonna set me back a while.

If I sell enough stuff on ebay im gonna buy my mom a large popcorn cart that she always wanted


----------



## Evil Queen

CrazedHaunter said:


> Come to think of it I think obey was left out of our vows... Cool now I don't have to listen to her when she says i spend to much time building Halloween stuff!!


That would be unwise. Muahahahaha!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I just read on Facebook that the owner of the haunted attraction who used to buy every piece of scenery or prop that we built in 2010, 2011, and 2012 has decided to open his doors this year. Even though he has NO business license, Insurance refused to cover him, and the building inspector and fire marshal have both told him that he does not meet code. I'm sure I am not the only one who foresees this going badly. In all honesty, I'm wondering if I should call the city and county that he's located in and report his plans to them, or if I should just keep my nose out of it. I'd rather sour one business relationship as opposed to risking facing criminal charges or a lawsuit from someone who gets hurt in his attraction. What do you guys think?


----------



## debbie5

Shut the hell up. I'm sure the cops will notice his ads or when he opens the doors. Or tell the businesses next door he's not up to code & their place might burn down, too.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

OK, so this old house needs so much work. Right now we're working on the back yard...clearing out the jungle..getting ready to replant an orange tree or two. Our small pool is also very old and has leaks, so we drained it to fix it and guess what? Otters are now pooing in it. They are climbing up from the pond and putting their shiny little rear ends over the side and defecating in it. I'm so pissed off. I'm almost missing the gators.


----------



## Hairazor

Now I am going to bed with visions of otter fannies pooing into a pool! Better than dreaming I am being chased by Zombies!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Lol, nice visual


----------



## Headless

LOL having a good laugh at all the wife comments. I am pretty lucky that hubby does most of the housework and the cooking since he doesn't work. I do sometimes have to give him a bit of a reminder for things that don't get done, but he's happy to do it since I'm working almost full time. I do cook once in a while to give him a break - besides I actually enjoy cooking so it's nice to get into the kitchen now and then.



Spooky1 said:


> I'll put "obey" back in for renewing our vows for our 25th anniversary.





RoxyBlue said:


> And I will edit it back out:kisskin:


LOL you two!


----------



## debbie5

BAT IN THE HOUSE! #2 of the season....they have GOT to be coming in from the chimney and crawling down the water heater's vent pipe...I was all sleepy & relaxed and I went to crawl in bed in the nice, cool man-cave in the basement and I see a loopy-loopy shadow of something swooping behind me. Suddenly I was WIDE AWAKE!! Luckily, I shut the door so it's trapped in the basement...have an email into my bat guy to see if he can come check out the chimney in the daytime.


Otters!?? That is so weird...I never knew otters had a special place to poo...why the hell would they use a drained POOL as a litterbox?? So sorry...that's icky.


----------



## debbie5

Okay, seeing as I'm WIDE AWAKE, I did research & find that wild river otters use "communal latrines"...can you put up rabbit wire to exclude them from the POO-L?
Maybe cutting the brush away from the pool so it is not shaded might work?? 
"Characteristics of 42 latrines over almost 250 km of river in the arid and semiarid riverscapes of Colorado were surveyed in order to come up with suitable habitat types for a predictive model. Apparently, several distinct attributes make up the perfect otter-outhouse: it has to be an area with large, prominent rocks next to deep-water pools, and has to be shaded with a rock overstory and in close proximity to beavers. Yes, beavers. It turns out that the deep canals and large ponds created by beavers are an important determinant of river otter latrine position! Large rocks provide the otters with a vantage point to survey for predators while defacating, deep pools adjacent to the potties provide a quick escape route from said predators, and the shading and rock cover provide a habitat that will prevent quick dessication of the faeces/urine and allow for scent dispersal. "


----------



## Copchick

PrettyGhoul said:


> OK, so this old house needs so much work. Right now we're working on the back yard...clearing out the jungle..getting ready to replant an orange tree or two. Our small pool is also very old and has leaks, so we drained it to fix it and guess what? Otters are now pooing in it. They are climbing up from the pond and putting their shiny little rear ends over the side and defecating in it. I'm so pissed off. I'm almost missing the gators.


Oh you gave me such a laugh this morning reading this! Sorry to be laughing at your circumstances but HR is right imagining little otter fannies perched over the side of a poo -l. Okay, on the serious side are the otters afraid of your presence? Make sure you're around the latrine area with increased activity, causing them to relocate. The dollar store has small window alarms. Get a couple and set up a perimeter with fishing line and when they trip the line, the alarm will startle them causing them to relocate. You could check with a Fish and Game official and see what they suggest. Or get a gator. You certainly have a unique situation.


----------



## Headless

Ahhh I can always rely on this forum for the weird and unusual. Pooing Otters and Basement Bats. Now where can a girl get a fix like that in Australia other than logging on to Hauntforum! LOL


----------



## Headless

Hasn't stopped raining here all day - miserable day really. I still have to go down to feed the two dogs in the kennel building and I don't want to go outside!!!!! I've spent the day scrapbooking which is something I haven't done very much of in the past 2 years. It's been nice to create something with paper again that wasn't a Halloween invitation. Although in my defense I did spend some of that time picturing in my mind how to make my next prop - some foam heads with white cloth over them like the Martha Stewart ones. Just haven't figured out how I can make it to easily break down and transport which is high on the list of "needs to" for future props to be included in the Scouts Fundraiser.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Debbie, when I lived in Upstate NY I use to get bats in the house all the time. Don't know if you ever get use to them,starts you thinking about vampires and things. But for the most part I think they are harmless.

Prettyghoul, I'm still laughing about the otters. Sorry


Took Ryden to the Halloween store yesterday for the first time. The kid was on overload, didn't know what see first. This morning he calls and asks to go go back. I think I created a monster. Love that soon to be 3 yr old.


----------



## Hairazor

CrazedH, your Ryden must be a delight!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think otters are delightful animals, but then again, I don't have a poo-l in my yard

Spooky1 is in seventh heaven. We stopped by one of the local nurseries, spotted some daylilies with beautiful purple and yellow blooms, and they turned out to be the Bela Lugosi variety he's been looking for over the past year or two. It will find a home in our yard now


----------



## Copchick

Alright, one more otter related post.

What will happen when Pretty Ghoul has had enough...


----------



## RoxyBlue

How could you not love an otter?


----------



## Hairazor

Ahhhh, I want one!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Even as a kid, I liked otters. Well, Otter Pops.


----------



## Lunatic

Right now I'm thinking that its pretty sweet that its Saturday night and I'm chilling out. 

Life's good


----------



## RoxyBlue

Svengoolie is about to come on - tonight's movie is "The Beginning of the End" with really big grasshoppers.


----------



## debbie5

now hubby has my 16 year old watching Svengoolie, too!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:We have otters, that must be the sh** because our dogs are memorized by their sh**! No joking, we have seen them a couple of times, a family of three splashing, playing, eating oysters.... My dogs LOVE rolling in otter crap... It may be hormonal....I love the critters....hate their critter poo....


----------



## debbie5

is there 109 days left or 110? til Ween?


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> is there 109 days left or 110? til Ween?


Days until Halloween


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

So, the count above at top of page is off by a day then....on Oct. 30, there should be one day til Ween.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

*Cory Monteith* -- who famously played Finn Hudson on the TV show "*Glee*" -- died earlier today in Vancouver

Very sad ...


----------



## Lunatic

Hauntiholik said:


> Days until Halloween


Don't stress me out Haunting!!!!!


----------



## Lunatic

debbie5 said:


> is there 109 days left or 110? til Ween?


Don't stress me out Debbie!!!!!


----------



## Blackrose1978

Can not wait my first mini Vacation is next weekend. The first two days I have 3 of my four boys competing at Cornhusker State Games so I will be Running from the different venues to the hotel to hide from the heat inbetween events. 

On another not my sweet baby niece was born day before yesterday. Sophia Marie. My boys got to meet her yesterday. My Cody was acting like Smegal saying that she was his precious and that he wanted his precious back (All but my oldest held her. He was too scared)


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> So, the count above at top of page is off by a day then....on Oct. 30, there should be one day til Ween.


I don't think so, because the counter is based on Halloween beginning at 12:01AM on 10/31.


----------



## dead hawk

I feel bad that I closed my ebay on someone :\ this is too much emotional strain...yet I volunteer at a morgue. I MAKE NO SENSE.

Today I caught a pedophile and protected some kids from him...Sick perverts ugg I hate pedophiles I had an incident with one them, its horrible what people do it just hits my heart.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Face it Deb, your running behind like the rest of us and using the counter as an excuse isnt going to help. 
My feelings are, what gets done,gets done, whats left goes on next season.
This is fun and not a job. Fun should not make stress. And when it gets to be a job, then I'll stop doing it. (soap box speech over).


----------



## Copchick

Bone Dancer said:


> My feelings are, what gets done,gets done, whats left goes on next season.
> This is fun and not a job. Fun should not make stress. And when it gets to be a job, then I'll stop doing it.


I completely agree BD! I take vacation the last week of September so that I can get things mostly put together. Throughout the rest of the time all the way up to the big day I'm still tweaking things and still setting up. I do it because I like it and I agree, that if it gets to be so stressful, I'll quit. It should be fun, personally satisfying and fulfilling.

I use my time prioritizing what *must* get done, *should* get done, and *hopefully* what can get done. Have fun, and don't stress! 

I must say that when I begin to walk the hallway to my storage unit, I can hear the monsters and skellys grumbling and mumbling. They know the day is getting closer and they get really anxious in September. So far they haven't jumped out at me to get out, they patiently wait their turn to be transported home for the haunt season.

Blackrose - Congrats on your new baby niece! Sophia is such a pretty name.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Right now my mind seems kinda blank and feeling pretty lazy today. For the last three days it's been doing nothing but raining. Now I feel even more lazy. Ugh!


----------



## Hairazor

Blackrose, I have a niece named Sophia and when she was born her sister, who was between 2 and 3 at the time, called her Soapie. Congrats and enjoy her.


----------



## debbie5

Can't..........take.............more................humidity.

I try to not mooch off of people, but I do not own a pool and a good friend (who always offers to have us use it at any time) does. I will be immersed in her pool the entire week.


----------



## Spooky1

This weekend has gone by way too fast.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: HEY EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## debbie5

Happy Monday!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Dr. Maniaco said:


> *Cory Monteith* -- who famously played Finn Hudson on the TV show "*Glee*" -- died earlier today in Vancouver
> 
> Very sad ...


Yes, it hurts so much to see such a talented young man lose his life!



dead hawk said:


> I feel bad that I closed my ebay on someone :\ this is too much emotional strain...yet I volunteer at a morgue. I MAKE NO SENSE.
> 
> Today I caught a pedophile and protected some kids from him...Sick perverts ugg I hate pedophiles I had an incident with one them, its horrible what people do it just hits my heart.


But that's just it DH. None of us really make sense! LOL. And good job protecting the chillens!


----------



## debbie5

Remember this post from me?

"OMG....8 hours until a big outdoor Girl Scout ceremony, and my co-leader tells me the PA system she said we could use doesn't work...the lady who is supposed to be running the ceremony emails me & asks me to do all these extra errands and stuff cuz she's too busy volunteering at the **food pantry** today. Don't they realize I am a smidge away from telling them all to shove it?? I don't mind being WonderWoman, but I am not a Last-Minute-Fix-Your-Problems Woman."


Seems like the more I TRY to not be negative and/or cynical. the more "tests" get thrown in my path. The older Girl Scout organizer woman who emailed me last minute and asked (told?) me to do a million tasks for a scouting ceremonial event got **an award** for the work she did on the event. All she did was book the picnic pavillion! I DID THE REST!! Must be patient...must be patient, Grasshoppahhhhhh.... I guess I learned that I can make a 12 foot long rainbow balloon archway in an hour?? that I won't stab old people when they get undeserved awards?? that scouting is making me nuts (er)??


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Debbie, see it all the time . Volunteers give all their time helping charities and who gets the humanitarian award... The CEO who makes high 6 figures a year. Now I'm not against them making money just them getting awards for charity while making tons of money..


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> Can't..........take.............more................humidity


You don't live down here then! I've seen the humidity hit 99% in July!


----------



## Goblin

A friend sent me this picture when I was feeling blue about Big Kitty passing
away. Thought I'd share it with you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think this morning the weather channel was calling for 100% humidity. The correct term for that is "liquid air"


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Had to go buy a door knob this morning because our house has 60 year old door knobs that break if a mouse farts too loud. Anyway, I got to talking to the older guy at the mom & pop hardware store/lumber yard about our haunt. Suddenly he asks " Do you have anything you can use pallets for?" to which I enthusiastically respond in the affirmative. He walks me around the building and points to the back corner of the lot, where there are tons of pallets, and tells me that I can have all of them that I want, as long as I can come and get them. I brought 13 home with me today, and I am going back tomorrow morning and possibly the next day (and the day after that, etc...) 

I'm not sure if he knows it, but that old man just made my walk through a reality :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice score, Bio!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Cool, Bio 
Btw how's your hand,


----------



## Bone Dancer

With temps in the upper 80's to mid 90's and high humidity for the next few days, I dont think I will be getting much done outdoors. 
Your right Roxy, it's like breathing soup out there.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice score, Bio!


Thank you! I foresee a LOT of work before 'Ween 2014, but it's gonna be AWESOME!!!

@CH: It's getting better. Still gets sore quickly, but it's healing without too many issues. I'm finally getting my grip back, though.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Blackrose - Thanx for sharing the great news about your niece, Sophie. Sounds like a keeper.

Bio - great score!!

Had a great weekend - hung out with my friends for Movie Night on Saturday. However, we did watch a movie. We just hung out, ate and clucked about things. I sometime like do that. Sunday, worked in the gardens doing some weeding for 1 1/2 hours. Finally jumped in the pool and chilled. Didn't know how drained I was until I started climbing the ladder. 

Prepping for the Annual Pokeno Toga Party that I will be hosting in a few weeks. I decided to make bracelets with everyone soriority name on them as a hostess gift.


----------



## Hairazor

Bio, cool haul on the pallets!


----------



## Copchick

Nice score Bio!

Death's Door certainly looks like Da Weiner. Oh wait a minute...I thought we had a newby that looked just like you and was bringing sexy back.


----------



## Hauntiholik

From this day forth, "Da Weiner" shall now be known as "Death's Door"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Copchick said:


> Death's Door certainly looks like Da Weiner. Oh wait a minute...I thought we had a newby that looked just like you and was bringing sexy back.


She's a sexy death's door:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hauntiholik said:


> From this day forth, "Da Weiner" shall now be known as "Death's Door"


You forgot to preface with "Hear ye, hear ye!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's been a long (more than two months) wait, but we finally have the new kitchen countertop. The end of the renovation is in sight at last

20130715 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Very nice, Roxy! But you should know, they forgot to install a faucet in the kitchen sink...


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, you funny boy


----------



## debbie5

Congrats, Roxy!

my 16 year old got her braces off today...weird to see her TEETH and not metal...and thank you to Spooky1 who recommended I overcome my distaste for Malchovich & see "Red"..great movie! can't wait to see Red 2


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Copchick said:


> Oh you gave me such a laugh this morning reading this! Sorry to be laughing at your circumstances but HR is right imagining little otter fannies perched over the side of a poo -l. Okay, on the serious side are the otters afraid of your presence? Make sure you're around the latrine area with increased activity, causing them to relocate. The dollar store has small window alarms. Get a couple and set up a perimeter with fishing line and when they trip the line, the alarm will startle them causing them to relocate. You could check with a Fish and Game official and see what they suggest. Or get a gator. You certainly have a unique situation.


To Debbie and Copchick

LOL I read all the comments but I do love my otters. I'm not going to do anything to stop them. I am kinda grossed out and was pissed when I realized what happened but when the pool is back in order I believe it will stop. In the meantime I get a really close look at our otters. They are coming in to the pond from the creek (across the road) for food....the pond has a lot of tasty crawfish. We all love watching them and the only thing I'm really worried about is one of the cats being stupid enough to go after one. Carl and Bill stay away from alligators but have no fear (sadly) of raccoons or otters.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> It's been a long (more than two months) wait, but we finally have the new kitchen countertop. The end of the renovation is in sight at last
> 
> 20130715 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Beautiful! Almost two years ago we had a pipe burst and our kitchen was a mess. We finally got the insurance sorted out...have the check to replace and we are about to start redoing. I'm nervous. I've never done this before and we have a very strict budget. No room for financial error.


----------



## Copchick

Nice kitchen Roxy!

Goblin - I like the cat picture. All critters get wings.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> It's been a long (more than two months) wait, but we finally have the new kitchen countertop. The end of the renovation is in sight at last


Granite or quartz top? Looks really nice Rox.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Another day in the oven.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I'm home from work. Time to change clothes and go get a couple of loads of pallets.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Screw a "man cave"... Give me MANacombs. I want a labyrinth under my house.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Loverly counter tops Roxy! The whole kitchen looks fantastic. (now get in there and rustle up some grub)


----------



## Copchick

I was laughing so hard! The Pine Sol people have a sense of humor. Check it out...


----------



## debbie5

Hahahhaaaaaaa!!
that's the power of yelling like a girl, baby!


----------



## Lunatic

I would soil myself!


----------



## debbie5

Happy Tuesday!!


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, Notice it was all men doing the testing, and screaming like little girls, mwahhahaha!


----------



## Evil Queen

Deb that was just disturbing. I like it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That Pine-Sol video is a hoot:jol:



Lord Homicide said:


> Granite or quartz top? Looks really nice Rox.


Thanks! It's manufactured Cambria quartz - basically pure quartz mixed with some resin and pigment. Not only is it gorgeous, it's pretty much maintenance-free, which is a plus in our book You do have to be careful about exposing it to sudden temperature changes (like putting a pan hot off the stove onto it).


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

1 load of pallets =3 hours +/- and rounds out to approximately 60 pallets. Haven't had time to do the math on how many loads it'll equal out to. There are 400+ pallets. Guess who is buying a case of energy drinks tomorrow morning?


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Thanks! It's manufactured Cambria quartz - basically pure quartz mixed with some resin and pigment. Not only is it gorgeous, it's pretty much maintenance-free, which is a plus in our book You do have to be careful about exposing it to sudden temperature changes (like putting a pan hot off the stove onto it).


Well it looks really pretty. I had quartz in my last house, Silestone "Black Canyon". Pics on the internet do it no justice as it looks beautiful with low halogen lights on it to bring out the deep colors. How does yours look under lights?

Being a gruff man, just a rung above a neanderthal, I'd chop on top of it, put a burning hot pan on it, etc. and it never was ruined. Man-proof


----------



## RoxyBlue

^The picture I posted was taken under mostly fluorescent lighting with a little natural light coming in from the window. Not being a closeup, you see mostly the black and cream colors in the stone. There are also rust/brown colors and gold flecks such as those seen in granite. As you accurately note, hard to do justice to the beauty with an internet picture.

There will be an LED spotlight eventually installed over the sink for added lighting - no task lighting planned for under the cabinets.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Good Lord I know... and florescent light doesn't help it either 

Maybe we can see an up close and personal picture??


----------



## Death's Door

Yes, thanx to Haunti and ZombieF, I am now Death's Door. 

Roxy - love the colors of the kitchen. Nice green ya got there. 

Bio - nice score of pallets. That should keep you out of trouble for a while.

Went to the dentist for my 6-month checkup/cleaning and was finished within 20 minutes. I got rave reviews from the assistant and my dentist for my choppers. Even thought I would be getting the x-rays done but they extended the time because my tooths and gums are in good condition. Stepped up my brushing/cleaning/flossing procedures and it paid off. 

Got home after that and the house had a wonderful aroma of someone who had just steamed crabs. Hubby decided to surprise me by steaming crabs for dindin. He even cleaned up after preparing, cleaning and cooking. He also cleaned up his den, brought the clean clothes from the laundry room to upstairs, folded and separated. All in all, it was a very relaxing evening.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> Good Lord I know... and florescent light doesn't help it either
> 
> Maybe we can see an up close and personal picture??


I'll see what I can do


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> I'll see what I can do


If you need help, there's plenty of YouTube videos of how to snap a digital picture


----------



## RoxyBlue

We'll try with and without flash. The surface is so reflective that using flash might not give the right look, either.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, Lord H, up close and personal shots of the counter. First one is with flash and no other lighting, second is no flash and sunlight from the kitchen window.

DSCF6357 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF6363 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Bone Dancer

If you look hard at the first photo you can see a face.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

OMG the pinesol video was hilarious!


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> 20130715 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Nice kitchen Roxy, But it is lacking something........maybe a Jack-O-Lantern on
the counter. A zombie rummaging through the refrigerator.........faucets on the
sink


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

When the going gets tough the tough get going..........but when the tough can't make it they send for ME!


----------



## Headless

arghhhhhhhh lost three days of unread posts........ Probably a good thing - I would have been here all night catching up.

Hubby and I went to see the Lone Ranger last night. Didn't mind the movie - I'm not sure EVERY movie has to be a profound experience. We had a lot of laughs and were entertained. We thought that was enough.

Hope everyone is in one piece!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Whoa roxy.. That's really pretty


----------



## Blackrose1978

Whoo Hoo my other niece will be born today!! Can't wait to see pictures of her!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So about 3 AM, some sorry piece of crap dropped this little elderly female beagle off at the prison. Just dumped the poor little old lady out. I didn't have the heart to leave the poor old girl there, so for now I have a new pooch. She's a sweet old girl, too.


----------



## Hairazor

Bio, I can't understand why people dump animals. Bless your good heart for taking her.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Hairazor said:


> Bio, I can't understand why people dump animals. Bless your good heart for taking her.


LOL, I know I don't want to die in prison, so why would I allow this poor little old lady to do so?


----------



## debbie5

they get extra idiot points for dropping of at a **prison**..derp! You are such a softie, Bio...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> they get extra idiot points for dropping of at a **prison**..derp! You are such a softie, Bio...


LOL, Like I tell the inmates: I have a small, hard to reach soft spot for small animals and idiots( I normally don't say idiots, though)


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're a good man, Bio. Maybe she could become one of those "puppies behind bars" or prison mascot. Dogs always seem to have a good leveling influence when used in prison programs.

Beagles have always been my mom's favorite breed of dog, although she pretty much loves all dogs.



Lord Homicide said:


> Whoa roxy.. That's really pretty


Thank you kindly, good sir We really like how it looks in our kitchen.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Our warden is not a dog lover, and would probably call Animal Control, so I had to get her.


----------



## Headless

I don't understand that either - poor dog! Frankly though - anyone who cares so little about an animal - the dog is better off without anyway. Good on you Bio! I am reminded of my dearly departed aunt who many years ago found a terrified basset hound on the beach. She had to bring food treats to her for a week before she would let her touch her. Turns out she was due to have puppies and whelped a week later after my aunt took her home. We couldn't all help but be so grateful she was found before the event took place. 

Some people simply don't deserve to be in charge of anything that breathes.


----------



## Copchick

Headless said:


> Some people simply don't deserve to be in charge of anything that breathes.


You are so right on that Headless, so right.

Studies have been done on connections between children and teens who abuse animals and result in being serial killers. Profilers have done extensive research on this.

Anyone who kills, tortures or maims an animal, should be dealt with swiftly and, well I won't say what I would do to them, but it wouldn't be pretty or humane.

Good for you Bio, you have a kind heart. She's probably so grateful for being in a safe environment. I'm sure she's much better off with you than from where she's been.


----------



## dead hawk

Making a fishing lure, but when I saw the pink paint I started to think about scary clowns... Halloween is just around the bend I'm already thinking about it.


----------



## Spooky1

You the man, Bio. There is a special place in doggie heaven for you.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I agree with spooky!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Spooky1 said:


> You the man, Bio. There is a special place in doggie heaven for you.


Hopefully it's near the "puppy breath" air freshener.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Apparently there are drivers who think a double yellow line on a road serves a merely decorative purpose. This morning I saw a driver ahead of me cross a double yellow line while passing another car on a curve in order to make a right turn half a block later. He came very close to hitting a car coming around the curve from the other direction.

Aside from that, it's a mite hot here again today, but only 85% humidity:jol:


----------



## debbie5

So humid here....this is really uncalled for. I was dripping sweat, just *sitting down* & watering the garden today at 9 am. Sad.


----------



## Death's Door

It's a hot day in NJ today. Went food shopping after work yesterday and after getting the shopping bags in the door and putting them away, I was a hot sweaty mess. 

Definitely have to water the pumpkins tonight before going to my brother's house to work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Idle observation - Ever notice how defensive some folks get when they know they are in the wrong?


----------



## Lunatic

RoxyBlue said:


> Idle observation - Ever notice how defensive some folks get when they know they are in the wrong?


Everyday Roxy....everyday.


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> Idle observation - Ever notice how defensive some folks get when they know they are in the wrong?


Every minute of my shift!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Got the Celtic Cross/Boulder tombstone blacked out, dry brushed, the vines airbrushed (HUGE PITA, btw) and started working on painting the metal work. I should be able to finish the metal work and get it tea stained tonight, and should be able to post a pic or two tomorrow morning.


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Idle observation - Ever notice how defensive some folks get when they know they are in the wrong?


Yep - everyday especially this week.

We are having security auditors all week and next week. I handle the employee badges for our company. We have been having meetings with the staff and most of the peeps have been sporting their badges. One employee comes into the meeting and the senior auditor ask him, "Where's your badge?". Employee's reponse in an indignant way, "It's laying on my desk - if I lose it or it's stolen, it will cost me $25 to replace it." Mind you, he's on his second replacement badge.

Company policy is that you should be wearing your badge from the time you enter until the time you leave the workplace.


----------



## Lunatic

Death's Door said:


> Yep - everyday especially this week.
> 
> We are having security auditors all week and next week. I handle the employee badges for our company. One employee comes into the meeting and the senior auditor ask him, "Where's your badge?". Employee's reponse in an indignant way, "It's laying on my desk - if I lose it or it's stolen, it will cost me $25 to replace it." Mind you, he's on his second replacement badge.


Sounds like warning number one.

We are supposed to wear our badges as well and some don't. I wear mine all the time. I need to in order to get around the building. I use a retractable leash on a clip that works quite well.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

We found the old lady's people! Apparently, she wasn't dumped, but is a very accomplished escape artist. She's now back with her pack, and happy as only a hound can be. For a second there, I got a warm fuzzy feeling in the cold black space where my heart used to be, lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, I love a happy ending to a dog story


----------



## Hairazor

Great finish to the dog post, Bio! Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Death's Door

Glad the pooch was united with her owners. You did a good job in taking care of her while she was on the run.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> We found the old lady's people! Apparently, she wasn't dumped, but is a very accomplished escape artist. She's now back with her pack, and happy as only a hound can be. For a second there, I got a warm fuzzy feeling in the cold black space where my heart used to be, lol.


...and, it is without further ado that I dub thee "Humanitarian of the Year" kind sir.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Bio, that was a wonderful thing you did taking the beagle in...and so nice that you found her family. (better watch out...or the word is going to get out that you are a super nice guy....)


----------



## Copchick

Aww, great ending to the story Bio! I think that cold space is beginning to get a little light back.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So my wife just called the shop " The place where styrofoam goes to die". I'm not sure whether to be proud or offended. Any suggestions?


----------



## Hairazor

Bio, give her a hug and a kiss and say"Thanks"!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Totally agree with HR.


----------



## debbie5

I do believe the styrofoam gets transmogrified into something BETTER.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It dies and is reborn - that's what's really happening in that shop.


----------



## Zurgh

Still attempting to repair the intergalactic damage from the improbable event of Q-space bending too close to the event horizon of a type 5 black hole, on top of a transcendental time/space schism, passing through fractured subdimensional reality (non-theta wavelength, too) , while making a tuna sandwich on an off Tuesday... More after another rehabilitation of the local quantum background distortions...:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Zurgh, be careful not to get any tuna in it or it might short out your schism


----------



## Zurgh

Only slightly worse was the time I got chicken vindaloo all over a cross dimensional rotation...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmm, you should check the local classifieds. I'll bet there are some out of work "quantum mechanics" (nyuck, nyuck, nyuck) can help you repair those background distortions. They might even work for a tuna sandwich:googly:


----------



## Copchick

Oh man, some weird things happen when the lights go out. A large grid, my house included, lost power. Like everyone else, it is HOT and HUMID here. Within 5 minutes, my neighbors behind me were loudly arguing in the street and nearly fist fighting. The aggressor, D yells "shut up!" when the neighbor lets his dogs in the backyard. They had just gotten outside and really were being dogs. D always yells at these dogs, very loudly. Then they're yelling at each other and D is calling for the other neighbor to come down to the street. Needless to say the police were called and of course D palyed the innocent. I think he needs to be on medication, he's getter more and more strange. Power came back after about an hour, yay AC!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Oh zurgh, how I've missed reading your reports on stuff i can barely understand. LOL.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

You can run alot faster too, except for women. They always seem to fall down after just a few steps.
I think its either thier shoes or thier ankles.


----------



## Bone Dancer

OMG it's 65 degrees outside. I can turn the AC off.


----------



## debbie5

it's a bit less humid...Amen.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

My son and I went to see R.I.P.D. today. What a fun movie!


----------



## RoxyBlue

BD, send some of that 65 degree weather down our way. It's still hot here.

We did our part for the economy today at Target. Hadn't been there for a while and needed to stock up on the basics, which somehow seemed to include a box of Famous Amos chocolate chip cookies. I don't know how those got into the basket:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Ahhaha Roxy, chocolate chip cookies are always sneaking into people's carts and our only response to them is to eat them!


----------



## Gorylovescene

Wait... Famous Amos cookies AREN'T part of the basics list? That's like saying Halloween isn't in October.


----------



## Spooky1

Thunderstorms rolling through here. They dropped the temp from 90 to 75. Willow isn't happy with the rumbling sky though.


----------



## dead hawk

What a lovely day, went to rib fest and ate a ton of food, than went to an indian restaurant and got chicken curry.


----------



## Goblin

Question is........Do you answer it?

Svenghoulie showed Munster Go Home tonight. The original Munsters
will always be the best!


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, Gobby... because it is probably a women on the other side... and it is just nice to answer a knock at the door, generally... 

Doggy update:
The dog 'Toby' was reunited with his owner. Turns out the owner was embroiled in divorce drama & sent his dog stay with a coworker. This 'coworker' had abused the poor dog, then just released the doggy to run free about the world, telling the owner that he died. Fortunately, the Owner checked with the ASPCA & found the flyer. Owner, his 3 year old son, and dog (real name, Roscoe) were all ecstatically happy and amazed to see each other again. Just glad it worked out for the better. 

Beware the heat... it's hot.

There will be ham sashimi daiquiris on the afterdeck.:googly:


----------



## Copchick

Zurgh - Glad to hear that Roscoe was reunited with his family. I'm sure they were very appreciative that you took such good care of him. I bet the 3 y.o. was so happy to have his buddy back.

Something I've always wondered...Why do store clerks look at me funny when I inquire about them getting in their halloween stock? Peasants!


----------



## Hairazor

Zurgh, what a happy ending for a Roscoe! Good on you for making it happen!!


----------



## Blackrose1978

Its so good to be home. Two days of my boys competing at the Cornhusker State Games has us all worn out! My youngest had a blast at his first competition doing the 100m dash. My oldest beat out 3 kids in the 1500m run then today my Cody won 1 gold and 2 silver medals in the Gymnastics competition. Next year all 4 of my boys will be competing!


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds like it was a great time all around, Blackrose!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Glad that you found Roscoe's home, Zurgh! I love a happy ending to a dog story!


----------



## dead hawk

Today my aunt brought me some Halloween stuff  , I got a skull fountain, a ground breaker that lights up, and a strobe thunder light.


----------



## Goblin

Though I'd share something Allen Sherman said years ago.
"Let us live our lives in such a way that we can laugh when
we're together, and smile when we're alone!"


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hairazor

Dead hawk, that sounds like one special Aunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Way to go, DH's aunt!:jol:

It's actually cooler today than it has been, but we could still see the air when we were out walking the dog this morning.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ugh....so sick of HOT and HUMID..... I want cool and Halloweenie.....is there an app for that?


----------



## debbie5

Apparently, booze is not a good mid-afternoon "fix"...feeling hot & woozy from Mike's Hard frozen lemonade....(such a lightweight).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try the Mike's hard limeade, too - it's tasty


----------



## Death's Door

debbie5 said:


> Apparently, booze is not a good mid-afternoon "fix"...feeling hot & woozy from Mike's Hard frozen lemonade....(such a lightweight).


Are you kidding? Sometimes when I'm at work I wished I had some Kahlula with my coffee or some sparkling wine with my orange juice (mimosa). Some days are crazier than others.

Had a great weekend - met up with my Make & Take Group on Saturday and then went to a seafood party in the afternoon with hubby and other friends. Sent hubby off for a five-day fishing trip in New York and I have the house to myself. Went to the movies to see "The Conjuring" late Sunday afternoon. Been decorating the house for the Pokeno Toga Party this Saturday.


----------



## debbie5

Mikes Hard Cherry lemonade (frozen...yesterday's yumminess) was DEeeeeeelish! The best one, so far....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

well, it has been sometime since I posted here ...blah blah ....BLAH.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

huh ... that was still structured ...?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like a drive-by, random posting to me


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

it was ..... even hung my bare butt out the window ..... see it??


----------



## Evil Queen

You might want to have that boil looked at.


----------



## debbie5

Pinch!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nah ...I grew it special...just for HERE!


----------



## Zurgh

Looks nice, with just a hint of gangrene, and what a beautiful little leaking trickle of fluids...:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Well aren't you thoughtful FE!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ewwww, gross:googly:

I thought the moon was out awfully early today.....:jol:


----------



## Zurgh

"That's no moon..." :googly:


----------



## dead hawk

Hairazor said:


> Dead hawk, that sounds like one special Aunt.


She is, I go over her house for all holidays  than I stay a week and help out.

The fountain she gave me dosnt work but I have a old mini DC motor pump that I could probably put in, Maybe might put In a mini fogger and use that skull as a Halloween prop


----------



## Zurgh

Sauteing mushrooms in butter for no particular reason... the real question is what to do with them when the are done...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Zurgh said:


> "That's no moon..." :googly:


I see what you did there.


----------



## Gorylovescene

Zurgh said:


> Sauteing mushrooms in butter for no particular reason... the real question is what to do with them when the are done...


I would suggest nomming them to death


----------



## RoxyBlue

Add a little garlic powder and basil, too.


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, they will be nommed, GLS...
Not a bad Idea, RoxyB...
But should they be turned into a sauce with onions & garlic (maybe w/ some cream or added to an Alfredo) and served over noodles, rice, and or veggies... perhaps a homemade cream of mushroom soup, or saved to be turned into a delectable beef roast gravy... perhaps eaten plain with garlic, celery, or onion salt... perchance in a cheese omelet, or egg scramble... just what comes to mind offhand...


----------



## Evil Queen

Well tomorrow mine will be a side dish to bbq steak, corn on the cob and pan baked potatoes.


----------



## Spooky1

Sauté some zucchini or asparagus with those mushrooms Zurg.


----------



## Gorylovescene

I love eating sauteed mushrooms all by themselves best, but I also enjoy them in an egg scramble or as a side to a grilled steak. mmmmm. This is making the ham and cheese sandwich I brought for dinner at work look bleak indeed


----------



## [email protected]

My father was a terrible cook. If he used the stove, it was on full blast (picture flames reaching up to the cabinets). Anyway, it worked great for sautéed mushrooms. Buttery and semi-scorched. Yum.


----------



## Zurgh

Beef & mushrooms are an awesome parring, EQ.

Fresh out of asparagus (but I bet that would pair excellently, perhaps with some almond slices, too) But I do have some fresh zucchini & some other summer squashes Spooky1. 

GLS, ham sammies are good, too. Ever try thin sliced honey ham or Prosciutto, smoked Gouda or provolone on a croissant? Nomms-vill! 

My pops couldn't cook well, ether... he could grill ok, and could pan fry a mean river fish (like trout), but even boxed food instructions baffled him, let alone a recipe from a cook book, Stari.

The fungus is now slow simmering, getting a lovely rich caramelized brown... almost done...drool.


----------



## Evil Queen

[email protected], sounds like my mom. We said she knew two temperatures high and off.


----------



## debbie5

Dinner was a bit meager tonight, so I quickly dug some frozen pizza dough out of the fridge & made pizza fritte at dusk...we all nommed it on the front porch stairs- don't need powdered sugar all over the house. Full bellies while watching the fireflies come out...ah, summer.


----------



## Gorylovescene

I love ham and cheese sandwiches, in general, but not when you put them up against steak and mushrooms. However your version does sound delicious. This is good ol' Oscar Meyer unnaturally shaped honey ham along with some american cheese. It is on delicious local bakery Italian Bread though, which I believe is what saved the sandwich.


----------



## Draik41895

Love is and the sound of the autumn leaves crunching under the footsteps of small children running from house to house, screamming and laughing, and being something they can only dream of being


----------



## Goblin

When I was in high school we had a section in the literature book
that had ghost stories and poems in it. I remembered one poem
about water going dead at midnight. I went online and after some
searching I found. I thought I'd share it with you. It's a short poem 
and the author is unknown, Hope you like it.

At midnight drink no water,
For I have heard said
That at the stroke of midnight
All water goes dead.

You may drink the moment after,
Or the moment just before,
But it's better to be cautious
And wait a moment more

Till the clock is finished striking
And tomorrow is today-
Or you'll drink dead water
And wither quite away.


----------



## Copchick

Interesting poem, Goblin. If I go to take a sip of water at night I'll be glancing at the clock.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's going to POP!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Zurgh said:


> Sauteing mushrooms in butter for no particular reason... the real question is what to do with them when the are done...


Eat them?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I sat in our "old folks" dorm last night. These are the guys that are either too old to violate the rules, or too sneaky to get caught. Anyway, after about 11:00pm, everyone else in the dorm is asleep. So, to keep myself awake, I took a piece of paper and a pencil and drew a rough draft of my 2014 walk-through layout. Hoping that I can get it to scale and figure out how much material I will need in the next few days, so that I can start working on it and have a jump start when the season ends.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Making another parts run today. I'm up to plan C on this project, but then it's only my second animated prop. Here's hoping it works this time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two good summer holidays for July 23:

National Hot Dog Day 

Vanilla Ice Cream Day


----------



## debbie5

put that vanilla ice cream in some orange soda & I'm all set! NOM!


----------



## Copchick

Drizzle Hershey's chocolate syrup on the vanilla ice cream and I'll be happy.


----------



## Copchick

Goblin said:


>


I just realized the death dates are the same. Makes me wonder what the death story is. Does anyone else do that? I'll bet someone, probably the man, AKA "Stupid" didn't ask for directions and took a wrong turn, or maybe he thought the family boat could withstand a hurricane or thought it would be funny to scare a sleeping bear, hence how he got the nickname . Lol! Come on guys, I know you're gonna let me have it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I suspect a Photoshop with those stones


----------



## Death's Door

Day Two of lack of sleep. All this from watching The Conjuring and trying to read the book. Almost talked myself into going upstairs to bed last night and then a lot of lightning followed by a lot of thunder kept me on the couch. I'm still trying to talk myself into getting the chairs from the basement for Pokeno on Saturday. They are located in the front of the basement where it is very dark and limited space. Damn.


----------



## debbie5

My father in law has "Not your average fool" on his gravestone....

And on another note, for all men over 40, please make sure you get checked this year. I had one! It's a big nothing...worst part is the stuff you drink to .....uhhhh..."clean you out"...


----------



## RoxyBlue

A kazoo is just funny without even trying:jol:

Best part of a colonoscopy is when you wake up from the anaesthesia. You will be more relaxed than you've ever been in your life


----------



## Copchick

Finally! The front coming down from Canada is moving through the 'burgh right now. Good, take this awful humidity with you. Supposed to go into the 50's the next two nights. Yayyyyy!!!!!! Thanks Canada!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, the age of 50 is what is recommended ...unless the is family history.

I got that for my 50th this year. It wasn't that bad. Waiting to eat due to late morning appt was the toughest.

For such a simple thing and what it can prevent...you are STUPID if you don't.


----------



## Gorylovescene

I over celebrated National Hot Dog day today, but it was delicious. Perhaps national Food Coma Nap day is tomorrow.


----------



## Copchick

Okay guys, this isn't a joke. Guess I'll be lifting up the seat to check for spiders! It is pretty as far as spiders go. 

NEW POISONOUS SPIDER IN THE UNITED STATES











A spider bite...please read............ And you thought the brown recluse was bad!!!

Three women in North Florida ,... turned up at hospitals over a 5-day period, all with the same symptoms. Fever, chills, and vomiting, followed by muscular collapse, paralysis, and finally, death. There were no outward signs of trauma.

Autopsy results showed toxicity in the blood. These women did not know each other, and seemed to have nothing in common. It was discovered, however, that they had all visited the same Restaurant (Olive Garden) within days of their deaths.. The health department descended on the restaurant, shutting it down. The food, water, and air conditioning were all inspected and tested, to no avail.

The big break came when a waitress at the restaurant was rushed to the hospital with similar symptoms. She told doctors that she had been on vacation, and had only went to the restaurant to pick up her check. She did not eat or drink while she was there, but had used the restroom.

That is when one toxicologist, remembering an article he had read, drove out to the restaurant, went into the restroom, and lifted the toilet seat. Under the seat, out of normal view, was a small spider.

The spider was captured and brought back to the lab, where it was determined to be the Two-Striped Telamonia (Telamonia dimidiata), so named because of its reddened flesh color. This spider's venom is extremely toxic, but can take several days to take effect. They live in cold, dark, damp climates, and toilet rims provide just the right atmosphere.

Several days later a lawyer from Jacksonville showed up at a hospital emergency room. Before his death, he told the doctor, that he had been away on business, had taken a flight from Indonesia , changing planes in Singapore, before returning home. He did not visit (Olive Garden), while there. He did, as did all of the other victims, have what was determined to be a puncture wound, on his right buttock.

Investigators discovered that the flight he was on had originated in India . 
The Civilian Aeronautics Board (CAB) ordered an immediate inspection of the toilets of all flights from India , and discovered the Two-Striped Telamonia (Telamonia dimidiata) spider's nests on 4 different planes!

It is now believed that these spiders can be anywhere in the country. So please, before you use a public toilet, lift the seat to check for spiders. It can save your life!

And please pass this on to everyone you care about.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

That's one of the many reasons I have a really hard time using public restrooms.


----------



## Gorylovescene

http://www.snopes.com/horrors/insects/telamonia.asp 
I checked Snopes- it appears this is a hoax story. Real spider though! It is a jumping spider, and it is non-venomous


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I just found out that Dog the Bounty Hunter is doing a show this week about 1 1/2 hours from where I live. I'm thinking about driving up and attempting to meet him and his crew. The bonus to it is that one of the people he will be looking for works at one of my favorite haunted attractions as a construction contractor, so I might be able to get a chance to go behind the scenes, seeing as I do know the owner. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Copchick

Gorylovescene said:


> http://www.snopes.com/horrors/insects/telamonia.asp
> I checked Snopes- it appears this is a hoax story. Real spider though! It is a jumping spider, and it is non-venomous


Whew! Thanks GLS. I should have known that pretty spider wasn't poisonous. But I think I'll still check the seat. 

Bio - you crack me up. Go for it!


----------



## Gorylovescene

I found a centipede under the toilet seat once. Enough to keep me checking ALWAYS. I also have to check the shower... just in case


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Oh how I've missed you guys!


----------



## Zurgh

I once came home and found a group of strange people just lounging around, getting into my things, eating my food... turns out they were my family... almost as strange as when I found a toilet in not one, but both of the bathrooms...:googly:


----------



## scareme

I had a wonderful dream. I was in Iowa. Cool temps, friendly neighbors, living in a beautiful old house. The soil was so black, when you put a seed in it, it would turn into a plant. Gentle falling rain. Then I woke up and I was in Oklahoma. Red soil, hotter than heck, and Dr. appointments every other day. Home Sweet Home. At least I did manage to harvest two zucchini, two tomatoes and four cucumbers while I was there. I was surprised to see all the debris from the tornado that hit just before I left, still piled up on the sides of the streets. I guess they are running out of places to dump all this stuff. I say, hey, Texas is a really big state. I don't think they'd notice if we took a few semi loads down there. That last tornado was a little to close to home, so we decided to finally put a storm shelter in. Rick ordered one the week after I left for Iowa, and the soonest we can have one put in is April of 2014. I guess after this latest round of tornadoes, a lot of people are having one built. The company that is doing ours has 21 crews, and they each put in 2 a day. Next year we are going to be prepared. 
It sure is taking me a long time to get back on my feet. I'm having some tests done on Thursday, but they think it was probably a bleeding ulcer, like a lot of people have said. I take a crap load of medicines, so I figured I was strong as a horse when it came to my constitution. So who would have thought a little old pill like Advil would do me in. Well, not one pill really. More like 20 a day for three days. But I was in a lot of pain, and like I said, I had the constitution of a horse. The way I've been feeling the last couple of weeks, I think this old horse is ready for the glue factory. But I've learned my lesson, and I'll try not to do anything so stupid again. But I have to say, most of the stupid things I've done, don't seem that stupid at the time.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Awww, I love a happy ending to a dog story


Very happy ending - me too Roxy! Good job Bio!



BioHazardCustoms said:


> So my wife just called the shop " The place where styrofoam goes to die". I'm not sure whether to be proud or offended. Any suggestions?


Take everything as a compliment - even if it isn't meant as one. It irks people even more!



Goblin said:


>


HAHAHAHA love it - hmmmmmm thinking thinking......



Zurgh said:


> .........Doggy update:
> The dog 'Toby' was reunited with his owner. Turns out the owner was embroiled in divorce drama & sent his dog stay with a coworker. This 'coworker' had abused the poor dog, then just released the doggy to run free about the world, telling the owner that he died. Fortunately, the Owner checked with the ASPCA & found the flyer. Owner, his 3 year old son, and dog (real name, Roscoe) were all ecstatically happy and amazed to see each other again. Just glad it worked out for the better..........


YAY another happy dog story.



Copchick said:


> Okay guys, this isn't a joke. Guess I'll be lifting up the seat to check for spiders! It is pretty as far as spiders go.
> 
> NEW POISONOUS SPIDER IN THE UNITED STATES





Gorylovescene said:


> http://www.snopes.com/horrors/insects/telamonia.asp
> I checked Snopes- it appears this is a hoax story. Real spider though! It is a jumping spider, and it is non-venomous


Hmmmm my first thought was - if it's so poisonous then why is it pictured sitting on someone's skin? These hoax creators aren't very high on attention to detail really are they.

Well - I've been so flat out the past week I have hardly had time to check the posts. Came back to 5 pages of unread threads! What the???? You people sure do chat up a storm LOL. Anyway I hope I've got the gist of most of what's going on and hope those awesome props I've missed will come up again in the next few days of conversation.

Have my daughter visiting tonight, new freezer and couch being picked up tomorrow, a scrapbooking night Friday night and who knows what planned for the weekend. I sure hope there is some prop building time in there because I can't believe how quickly the weeks are flying by.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

I have had a pretty awesome birthday today having my daughter home, hubby cooking a wonderful roast pork dinner and such an "understanding" family of my idea of awesome gifts......


















And my awesome cake that my daughter made


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Nice score, Headless! Cake looks tasty, as well! Happy Birthday


----------



## dead hawk

happy birfday, lucky dog you.

Got the crossbow strung and all it took was 5 bruises and a ripped arm muscle


----------



## debbie5

Happy birthday!!

and +2 points for Doctor Deb on correct scareme diagnosis...I guess living with my has-had-everything-in-the-book mom helped.,,,my amateur doc status is safe. Glad to see u back here scares, sad that you still are seeing those white coats way too much. ((hugs)) Heal up!


----------



## Hairazor

Hey Headless, Happy Birthday!! And such thoughtful gifts! The cake looks almost, notice I said almost, too good to eat!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Got the back piece for our photo op sign sculpted out this morning. When I get back from the post office, I'm going to start wiring it, and then set up the projector so that I can start drawing out the front part for sculpting tonight. Hope to have the whole thing finished and ready for paint by tomorrow morning, and done by Friday. Can ya tell I feel a slight time crunch? Only took me an hour to dremel out a 4' x4' area 2 inches deep. I think I may have killed the bit I was using, though.


----------



## debbie5

it's 72 degrees, low humidity & overcast..after 2 weeks of unbearable humidity & temps in the high 90's this feels like heaven!! Nappy (I slept like poo last night) then gardening!!


----------



## Headless

Hairazor said:


> Hey Headless, Happy Birthday!! And such thoughtful gifts! The cake looks almost, notice I said almost, too good to eat!


Thank you everyone. Hairazor - I have not had too many cakes sit in front of me that look TOO good to eat!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

debbie5 said:


> (I slept like poo last night)


... I'm a graphic designer by trade. Very visual.

Thanks for that.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Birthday Headless!!! Nice gifts and the cake looks great!

Scareme - missed ya. Please get better.

Glad to have cooler temps today instead of that damn humidity (even though my tomater plants love it).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does poo actually sleep or is it only pretending?

The spider hoax is a variation on one I just saw discussed on a TV show, only the spiders originated from Brazil and hid in toilets. I have a friend who routinely gets snoped by me because she believes and forwards every hoax email she gets.


----------



## Hairazor

Who can relate?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^It's fun for anyone else watching


----------



## Copchick

^ Ha, ha! I agree, I like to watch the fun, NOT participate. 

Scareme - Did you click your heels together and say "there's no place like home" in your dream? So Iowa isn't just "heaven" anymore, it's also "over the rainbow". You take of yourself first and foremost! I hope you'll be feeling better soon. Glad you're back with us, I missed you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Adorable animal pictures of the day:

Baby bat (Dark Angel will like this one)

babybat by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Fennec fox


----------



## Spooklights

That little bat is just too cute! I guess I'm really a Halloween person; I picked the bat over the fox.


----------



## scareme

Kids... they seemed like such a good idea at the time. Although I do have to say I'm pretty proud of my little nerd. He went to Comic Con last week. I'm amazed he was even able to get tickets. They sold out in a matter of minutes. He spent a few extra days with a friend in LA and just got home last night. I can't wait to see what he got me. He got to see Tom Cruise, the cast from Hunger Games, and best of all, the cast from the Walking Dead. Lucky dog!
Thanks for the kind words Copchick, and everyone. I missed this place too. I don't know of anywhere else you can get into some of the discussions we have on here. It's funny, I've lived in Oklahoma as long as I've lived in Iowa, but I still call Iowa home. But both places have great people to be around, so I'm happy wherever I am. 
And I can't tell you what a great time I'm having today. I'm doing my prep for a colonoscopy tomorrow. To tell you the truth, a colonoscopy isn't that bad, it's this damn prep. I'm having a stomach scope and the colonoscopy at the same time so I only have to go under once. Just so they don't mix the cameras up and use the same one twice. lol At first I was scheduled for 2:30. I didn't want to wait that late. But I just got a call and they moved me up to 5:30. Yeah! I should be home and back in bed by 10:00 or so. Happy Happy Joy Joy!


----------



## Zurgh

Nice score, Headless!

Sooo cute critters, RoxyB!

If they keep jerking ya' around, scareme, just unleash the Hellmo army on them... put proctologist Hellmo in charge of that mission... if they require assistance, strike team Alpha is on stand-by and avalable for back up... :googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Adorable animal pictures of the day:
> 
> Baby bat (Dark Angel will like this one)
> 
> babybat by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> Fennec fox


Awwe! Roxy, you know me too well! What an adorable creature!


----------



## Copchick

I love the bat pic!

About an hour or so ago, I was cleaning the litter box and sweeping the "cat room" in the basement. I saw a spider and I don't know why, I let him go and walk away under an old dresser. So why is it that for the past hour or so I feel that he is crawling on my right forearm. I keep checking and nothing is there but I keep thinking it's the damn spider's little feet touching me!


----------



## PirateLady

Speaking of bats... Dave and I were sitting on the couch a couple nights ago and he saw something fly by the front window... I just thought it was some of the wrens that have been having fun in our crepe myrtle tree out front< not sure if that is spelled correctly> Anyway,, come to find it out it is bats... When we first moved here we had the little fruit bats that came out every night at dusk and flew around but they disappeared. This is the first year in awhile that we have been afforded the luck of having bats flying around again. Dave had bought two bats houses last year but had not put them up... guess he will have to put them up now to give the bats a home.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Finally got my laser pointer in. I can finally finish my laser vortex this evening.


----------



## Spooky1

Scareme, glad to see you back. Heal that tummy up quickly.

Happy Birthday, Headless!

All this talk of colonoscopies reminds me that since I hit 50, I need to schedule one for myself.


----------



## debbie5

Yay!! scareme & I helped get you to go!! 

It's COLD here tonight...down to the low 50's..I warned everyone that after freaking MELTING in the humidity & high temps for the past weeks, I was **not** shutting the windows tonight , and to make sure everyone had an extra blanket on the bed. I really want to sleep outside. I do! If it weren't so noisy when a car drives by, I'd be in my tent with the rainfly off, snuggled in my sleeping bag & looking at the stars....Hmmm, as I'm writing this, I realized I COULD do that, but I have to pack for going on vacay tomorrow & don't want my back any wonkier than it already is. I dunno why sleeping on the ground KILLS my back..it never used to when I was a kid. Oh, that's' right: I'm old.

**OH I FORGOT!!** I will be a hop, skip and a jump away from Montreal this weekend...anyone know if are there any year-round haunted houses up there?? Even lame ones are fine... this is almost a stay-cation (all we can afford..) and want to make sure we do as much as we can when up there. Hubby is going to meet up with some long lost Frenchie-Pierre relatives...la la poo poo poo!!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have spent the last 6 hours in the shop. I finished the laser vortex, and built our photo op sign. I'm waiting on the glue to dry on it now, and will probably distress it tomorrow, black it out, and monster mud it early friday morning. Only thing left is my Evil tree, now. 

Geez, I have to lay off the Monster Rehab orange energy drinks, lol.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Goblin said:


>


:jol:Oh Goblin, I love this video clip!


----------



## debbie5

Yep.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hairazor said:


>


That's where attorneys come from... (there's an adult joke that accompanies my punch line)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The cool weather Mother Nature sent us yesterday has fooled the geese into thinking it's time to migrate. I saw a flock of Canada geese flying by the house this morning, which is usually something I don't see until fall.


----------



## Lunatic

Yes, the cool weather today is nice. Humidity finally dropped. I hate the heat of summer but I do like the growing season.


----------



## Death's Door

Lunatic said:


> Yes, the cool weather today is nice. Humidity finally dropped. I hate the heat of summer but I do like the growing season.


Same here. I noticed last night that it was cooling down. I must be getting used to the high temps and humidity because this morning I was thinking of going back in the house to grab my jacket.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Finally got some good prop ideas. Just looking for another bag of bucky bones!


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Yep.


so true!!


----------



## Copchick

I think drivers were out to kill me today. All day, they were doing this. Just as I'm finally going home after doing errands today, a three car crash happened right behind me, less than a mile from my house. I saw it happening in my mirrors. Repeat, just missed me. I took a moment to thank my guardian angel. His name is Kevin.


----------



## Evil Queen

Some days timing is everything. Thank goodness you were ahead of the crash.


----------



## Zurgh

Good for you, Copchick, you survived the Day of the Idiot Drivers unscathed! Buy Kevin a drink of his choice.

Sometimes, my wife can drive me (more) crazy... she want's us to put out LESS zombies and change up the theme from "Night of the living dead at the graveyard" AKA 'Zombie Disco Panic', to something else this year... but fails to provide me with any ideas to "Change things up"... and now my head is spinning (with a lot of wobble) about various alternatives but not producing anything viable...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Zurgh. Aint it a little late to be changing themes up?


----------



## Evil Queen

Easy change. Add flames and have Zombies from Hell.


----------



## debbie5

Zombie: School? Circus? Jail? Western Town?? in Paris? Restaurant? etc etc...

ION: vanilla ice cream + cheap orange soda = NOMness.


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, thank goodness for Kevin!

I like Evil Queen's idea of flames and Zombies, hehe!


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Zombies in Paris" - I like that one. They could be sitting at little bistro tables wearing chic little berets and sipping espresso while hatching a plot to take over the European Union


----------



## scareme

Copchick said:


> I think drivers were out to kill me today. All day, they were doing this. Just as I'm finally going home after doing errands today, a three car crash happened right behind me, less than a mile from my house. I saw it happening in my mirrors. Repeat, just missed me. I took a moment to thank my guardian angel. His name is Kevin.


When I was a little girl I would sleep on the floor so my guardian angel could have my bed. My Mom couldn't convince me guardian angels didn't sleep, so finally she gave up and would put me in my bed when she went to bed. Damn I was a nice kid, what happened to me?



Zurgh said:


> Good for you, Copchick, you survived the Day of the Idiot Drivers unscathed! Buy Kevin a drink of his choice.
> 
> Sometimes, my wife can drive me (more) crazy... she wants us to put out LESS zombies and change up the theme from "Night of the living dead at the graveyard" AKA 'Zombie Disco Panic', to something else this year... but fails to provide me with any ideas to "Change things up"... and now my head is spinning (with a lot of wobble) about various alternatives but not producing anything viable...


If my husband made any suggestions for our haunt, other than "Don't set it up", I'd probably fall over. At least your honey is interested.

I went and had my tests done today. Turns out I don't have an ulcer after all. Now they are saying I'm so run down my body stopped producing blood. I'm going to be getting B 12 shots every week and iron. You know how sometimes when you feel run down, but you think it's just your imagination? Well, it might not be. Oh, and four years of steroids don't help things either.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> "Zombies in Paris" - I like that one. They could be sitting at little bistro tables wearing chic little berets and sipping espresso while hatching a plot to take over the European Union


But how scary would that really be. I mean French Zombies might talk a good game, but take over the European Union? I mean really?  Sorry, that's just me being naughty. Like I said, I started out life nice, I don't know what turned me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to hear you don't have an ulcer, Scareme. As for the B12, you might talk to your doctor about whether you can take it orally rather than by injection. Getting stuck with needles regularly kind of sucks.

And you might be right about the French zombies. They'd probably just offer their intended victims a croissant or an elegantly prepared meal


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, glad the tests showed no ulcer but scarey how run down a person can get! Steroids can be a blessing and a curse! 

French Zombies of course would dine on scrambled brains, ohh lala!


----------



## debbie5

Parisian zombies would never stoop to eating ***Americans**...we'd be safe.


----------



## scareme

Have you seen the size of those needles? My hubby said I would have to find someone else to give me the shots, because he'd feel bad doing it. They said I'd get the shots in the derrière, so I told hubby at least I was giving him a big enough area he wouldn't hit the same place twice.

Hairazor. I've often joked steroids have saved my life, but they'll be the death of me yet. I guess I'd better be careful about what I say. lol


----------



## Zurgh

French zombies... attacking with baguettes and pasta... maybe a few mimes... hmmm... kinda freaks me out, a little...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

Scareme - glad to hear it's not ulcers. I have never heard of a body not producing blood. Amazing things what the human body can do. YOU take care of YOU.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That is good news Laura. Question on the b12, you're just low or being used to treat something?

And the prep was easy for me, exception was the not eating. that was difficult.


----------



## debbie5

F' ing bllaarrggghhhhhhhhhhhh...2 hours (if that) sleep and I'm off on vacay today....killmekillmepleasekillme.....


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> I think drivers were out to kill me today. All day, they were doing this. Just as I'm finally going home after doing errands today, a three car crash happened right behind me, less than a mile from my house. I saw it happening in my mirrors. Repeat, just missed me. I took a moment to thank my guardian angel. His name is Kevin.


In my 20s, that was the look on my mother's face lol. T, as a defender of justice, are you required to respond to things like that while you're off duty? Do you whip into the nearest phone booth and switch into your heroine leotards or just help out as is??


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 26 is All or Nothing Day. I wonder if I can go all day doing nothing? Naaahhhhh:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> July 26 is All or Nothing Day. I wonder if I can go all day doing nothing? Naaahhhhh:jol:


Roxy, I can do nothing all day, with no effort or time to prepare. In fact I think I have it down to an art form.


----------



## RoxyBlue

BD, you learned from the best teacher there is - Frank the Cat


----------



## Zurgh

Turbines to speed, atomic battery's to power...


----------



## RoxyBlue

The skeleton dog I ordered from Grandinroad arrived today and has already scared one of the office dogs


----------



## scareme

Wow, that was fast Roxy. I haven't even looked at the site. I can't, repeat can't buy anything else until I make some storage room. I've filled the garage, two storage sheds, every closet in the house, and Rick just found the stash I was hiding in daughter's garage. I know I need to get rid of some, but with changing up the haunt every year, I hate getting rid of anything, in case I need it in a future haunt. I gave away the props from my Day Of The Dead haunt. But after using them for one year, the lady gave them back, (she was moving out of state) and that is what I am keeping in my daughter's garage. But I've got an idea for 2015 where I want to use them again. I'm thinking when we move to Iowa of scaling back. I'm afraid if I do it here I'll disappoint to many of my 800 tots. I'm too big for my own good. lol


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy's new pet. 

skellie dog by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Evil Queen

Niiiice. A no maintenance dog!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Awwwwww, that bone dog is first class! I love him....(but those bone ears still knaw at me....)


----------



## Blackrose1978

scareme said:


> If my husband made any suggestions for our haunt, other than "Don't set it up", I'd probably fall over. At least your honey is interested.
> 
> .


I got in trouble just the other day because I had a few panels of cemetery fence up and a ghoul in the front yard. My "I'm measuring how many more panels and trying new thing to hold ghoul up" wasn't a good enough excuse since as he put it "its only July". I am allowed to experiment in backyard only just not in front yard.


----------



## scareme

lol So our passion has been designated to the back yard until when? Have you been given a day and month? I'm not allowed to put anything in the front yard until October. But I can use the garage as my mad scientist lab until then.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, she's 3. It's time to start digging .....something???
oh and Hi MoMMa!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Now thats a lawn tractor. Bring it up for a week Jeff. 
The kids cute, can't be yours is it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ha...would love to come up...still looking for a trailer to haul it...though not in the budget this year.
Yeah, she's mine. Looks like my wife, thanks for the compliment Bill!! lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So, we go to a book store and there was a stage ....what could possibly happen with a 3 and 5 year old ....that is correct .... PERFORMANCE time!!

Untitled_zps7ca5501b.mp4 Video by jwillaert | Photobucket


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I stopped at a yard sale this morning, got to talking to the lady running it. Until her husband passed, they were the "Halloween House" in our neighborhood. I offered to come and set up her display for her and she said that she'd rather I cart it all off, as it would be a painful reminder. As soon as I start going over and getting it, I'll post pics for everyone to see.


----------



## Hairazor

FE, a girl and her toys, so cute! And what else would you do when presented with a stage?


----------



## Hairazor

Bio, how nice of you to offer to set up for the lady, but I can understand she just wants the stuff gone.


----------



## Copchick

FE - she's a beautiful little girl! Before you know it, she'll be driving that thing all around the place. 

Bio - That was so nice of you to offer your help to the woman. It's probably too emotionally painful for her. You should invite her over to see her and her husband's halloween things incorporated into your haunt. I'm sure she would be happy to see how the things are cared for by someone who appreciates it.

Early this week I was diagnosed with "tennis elbow". Funny, the pain feels like it's more in the arm near the elbow. I've got to wear this brace, which really helps, but makes the surrounding tissue wake up and work to compensate for the spot that hurts, now they are sore. It better go away soon, I've got too much to do.

Had my first walker on my street mention to me this morning, "only three more months till halloween". Ha, the season must be getting close folks when non-haunters mention it to you.  They look forward to it as much as I do.


----------



## awokennightmare

My vacations about to end, which usually is a really bad thing, but since i'll be returning to begin my Halloween season, I'm actually pretty excited. I can't wait till the stores are overflowing with Halloween!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jeff, your kids are a hoot

Backsplash is now in place in the kitchen. The guy who did the tiling today will be back tomorrow to do the grouting, and then I believe we will actually be done with the renovation (other than touch up painting).


----------



## Zurgh

It was an Idea... but it failed... take that failed Idea to be executed...


----------



## goneferal

*Surprise!*









We did it! We signed on the little house and got hitched. There is a flying crank ghost in our near future. Happy Happy day!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

WOW Tina - that was a close call with the crash. Thank heaven literally for Kevin! Glad you are OK.

Scareme - whatever they need to do to make you feel better. Hope they figure it all out soon.



debbie5 said:


> F' ing bllaarrggghhhhhhhhhhhh...2 hours (if that) sleep and I'm off on vacay today....killmekillmepleasekillme.....


Sorry - all out of bullets - will a kitchen knife do? Oh Deb - I know the sleep deprivation thing - its hit Shane and I lately too. 4:00 am awake and can't go back to sleep. GRRRRRRRR



Hauntiholik said:


>


LOL Shane used to be a Systems Administrator before the company was bought out and he was laid off..... I'll be sure to show him this one.



RoxyBlue said:


> The skeleton dog I ordered from Grandinroad arrived today and has already scared one of the office dogs


Love it!



scareme said:


> .......But I've got an idea for 2015..........


2015????? Are you serious????? LOL I'm still struggling with 2013!

Bio - so lovely of you to offer to set up for the lady and how sad for her. I can imagine the memories might be too much this year. But WOW what a score! Can't wait to see what you get.



goneferal said:


> We did it! We signed on the little house and got hitched. There is a flying crank ghost in our near future. Happy Happy day!


Awwwww Congratulations GF! LOL Love the photo on your Blog!

What a week! Sadly the weekend just flew by so I didn't get much Halloweening done! Only four weeks until we go on vacation too so I will need to get more organised - when we get back it will only be about 7 weeks to go!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Brrrrrr 51 degrees this morning. Feels like mother nature is practicing for fall. Which means it should be raining and windy today too. O well, maybe this year will be better.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Bio, are you trying to snatch my Humanitarian of the Year award? Hehe. That was a nice offering. 

Jeff, is that thing real? Ehh, looks perfect for moving dirt, trenching and mowing. What's the model number?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I feel as if the day is half over and it's only 11:20AM. That's what comes of being scheduled to cantor at an 8:00AM service.

A little while ago there was a rabbit running around the big maple (that's where the bird feeders are, so lots of goodies on the ground) kicking up his heels as if he hadn't a care in the world. He might have thought differently if Willow knew how to open the sliding glass door.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Off to do more yard sale-ing.. I need more stuff!!! Like my garage isn't already packed floor to ceiling!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Lord Homicide said:


> Bio, are you trying to snatch my Humanitarian of the Year award? Hehe. That was a nice offering.
> 
> Jeff, is that thing real? Ehh, looks perfect for moving dirt, trenching and mowing. What's the model number?


BX25D , didn't really need the deck ...yes on the rest!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

goneferal said:


> We did it! We signed on the little house and got hitched. There is a flying crank ghost in our near future. Happy Happy day!


Awesome!


----------



## Zurgh

Congrats on the nuptials, GF!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay, Goneferal, enjoy!


----------



## Spooky1

goneferal said:


> We did it! We signed on the little house and got hitched. There is a flying crank ghost in our near future. Happy Happy day!


Congrats, post a pic of the house!


----------



## Goblin

My BIL mother passed away around 10 am Sunday morning. She had
been sick and he went to visit her Friday. She lived in Maryland.


----------



## Headless

Sorry for your loss Goblin. Sadly you get to an age where stuff like that happens more and more.

The lady I job share with has been going through a bit of depression lately and I was very disturbed this morning to find that she has taken down all her personal things from the desk we share - photos, little knickknacks and the like. Evidently she has been so grumpy with everyone over the past couple of months that everyone else in the office is ignoring her now so when I tried to raise my concern it was met with a lot of disinterest. I can't seem to get it out of my mind but she and I have never really been very close. I hope she is OK.

Three & a half weeks until we go on vacation again and I can't wait! I've started shopping to pack the caravan (trailer) with non perishables. The list is sitting on my desk of all the things to take. I'm so ready to relax I can almost smell the seaside!


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, sorry to hear of your loss.

Headless, I think I too would be a bit concerned.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry for your loss Gob.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:frownkin: So sad for you Goblin.


----------



## Death's Door

Good Morning Peeps!

Hey Scareme - I had to get B-12 shots and the doctor gave them to me in my arm. I haven't had one in a while but I do take a multivitamin that containes B-12.

Copchick - Take care of that tennis elbow. 

FE - She's a cutie pie

Goneferal - Congrats on the nuptials.

Goblin - sorry to hear about your loss.

I haven't been here since Thursday. Lot of post reading. Had Friday off and catch up on a few things for the Pokeno Toga party. Had a great time with the ladies. Sunday I was dragging. Packed a few things away and chilled. Glad to be getting back to working on my Halloween stuff. 

Had a bunch of thunderstorms come in last night that dumped a lot of rain. Tough time getting to work because of the flooding around our area. Thought my town turned into any island because everywhere I went the roads were closed due to the water. What made it even harder was that I had to pass my house to get to another road. Was really close to pulling in the driveway and hanging out at home today.


----------



## Spooky1

Actually did some paper mâché last night. Finally starting to get into prop the making mood.


----------



## scareme

Bio, I always knew you are just a big ole softy. You remind me so much of my son, a big ole bear of a man, but a teddy bear at heart.



CrazedHaunter said:


> Off to do more yard sale-ing.. I need more stuff!!! Like my garage isn't already packed floor to ceiling!


I managed to sneak off to a yard sale down the street. But I didn't find anything that was worth getting in trouble over.



Zurgh said:


> Congrats on the nuptials, GF!


I read your post and thought, "That's not how we say it around here when people buy a house." And then I read Ferrel's post again. Congrats on the house and wedding. Wow, this has been a big summer for you hasn't it? Is the house a good one for haunting? Like Spooky1 said, pictures.



Goblin;749127:( My BIL mother passed away around 10 am Sunday morning. She had been sick and he went to visit her Friday. She lived in Maryland.[/QUOTE said:


> So sorry to hear Gobby. Sending prayers your way.
> 
> 
> 
> Death's Door said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Peeps!
> 
> Hey Scareme - I had to get B-12 shots and the doctor gave them to me in my arm. I haven't had one in a while but I do take a multivitamin that containes B-12.
> Had a bunch of thunderstorms come in last night that dumped a lot of rain. Tough time getting to work because of the flooding around our area. Thought my town turned into any island because everywhere I went the roads were closed due to the water. What made it even harder was that I had to pass my house to get to another road. Was really close to pulling in the driveway and hanging out at home today.
> 
> 
> 
> I think God sends us signs, and we need to follow them. All the roads underwater, and sending you back to your house was a sign you were meant to stay home today. I hate to say it, but something unpleasant can happen today. Be careful.  Gosh we have had a lot of rain this summer. After the past few years of droughts, we can really use this rain. It's so dark out right now it looks like the sky will open up any minute.
> 
> I called my Dr's office and told the nurse I never heard of anyone being so run down the couldn't make blood. I said I think that that's the kind of thing I might have heard of before. My Doctor called me back. If I wasn't already cleaned out I would be now after the butt reaming she gave me. Turns out that surgery I had a couple of years ago where she took out most of my stomach and part of my intestine makes it harder for my body to absorb protein and minerals. As I should well know. Then she asked how many protein drinks I have a day, (haven't had one yet this year) and how many proteins I eat a day (not nearly enough). She then reminded me about everything I agreed to before the surgery. That day I went out and bought a case of protein drinks. I have an appointment with her next week, and I'm scared. She wants to talk to me some more. This time she might take my head off instead of my bottom. But I needed that kind of talk. This is serious stuff.
Click to expand...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, if 15 minutes out of your life getting reamed by a doctor helps keep you alive, it's 15 minutes well spent. We need you to stick around because you're funny and have a knack for coming up with pithy remarks about the curves life throws you sometimes.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh Scareme, a free reaming! But in all seroiusness take the Dr's advice and pump up the protein.


----------



## Zurgh

Time for scareme to get all carnivorous...:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Spooky1 said:


> Actually did some paper mâché last night. Finally starting to get into prop the making mood.


That's me too Spooky! Finally getting into the swing of things! Though I'm no having to divide my time into prop building and taking care of my 'aunt'. I'm doing my best to get things done. I have a feeling I'm going to be just barely gettting done in time this year.

Honestly, I'm feeling really frazzled. My 'aunt' is one of my mother's dearest friends and she's coming out of a depression and she's very bitter. What really sucks, is that I relize I used to be just like her. I don't know how any one put up with me. And I love those of you who put up with my rants. (including this one)

She's mega sensitive to everything, and I'm feeling wore out. I'm doing my best to be sweet and loving and understanding to her, but I know I'm not gonna be able to keep it up for much longer. *sigh*

On a more positive note, a very good friend of mine is helping me with props this year. He's building a cemetery piece for me and I know it's gonna be epic!


----------



## Goblin

Watching Hocus Pocus on dvd. Love to watch that movie. If the
three witches never told anyone what they did to Zachary Binxxx
how did the people of Salem know he was turned into a cat? And
if the cat could talk why didn't he speak to his father?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, production on my evil tree has been put off for the moment. I have to repair the entryway before I start anything new. Had a branch fall onto the shed where it is kept last night, and damage portions of the doorway area. Not very bad damage, but enough for me to stop planning for the moment.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bio, it sounds as if you already have an evil tree on your property if it's throwing branches at your shed:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hairazor

^ Bwahahaha!


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## scareme

Hairazor said:


>


Exactly! I don't know why people are scared of spiders and snakes. There are a few in the species that can bite you and you will get sick, and a few people will die. But all bears can kill you, all the species. Oh the panda is all cute looking, but they can kill you too. When I have nightmares, it's bears. Thanks Hairazor, now my nightmares will including them ringing my doorbell and eating me. lol

Went out and cleaned the pool yesterday. Between going to Iowa and all the rain we are just opening the pool now. It seems funny the kids will be going back to school in less than a week. It some years it's been hot up into October, but I don't think that will happen this year.

Sorry to hear about your shed Bio. Was any other prop damaged? Were you having a storm, or was it an old branch that just fell?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

http://www.trendyhalloween.com/Zombie-Goose-Prop-P17058.aspx

OMG I want one!


----------



## Goblin

So this is what the forum looks like at noon, huh?


----------



## scareme

That's so cute DA. I'll take one too.


----------



## scareme

Gobby! I thought the sunlight would hurt you vampires. Good to see you here at lunch. Next time bring pizza. Oh yea, high protein pizza.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Logged onto a co-workers computer today since he is out of the office and only uploaded one day's worth of time for his timesheet last week. Found out that, not only had he exported his hours incorrectly (this is a QuickBooks thing), he also managed to overwrite the QuickBooks timer database that has the current list of projects everyone needs to do their timesheets. To top it off, his local version of Microsoft Security Essentials wasn't updating or running scans - don't know how he managed to kill that, but seeing as how he's the front runner in our company for the Most Likely To Download A Virus award, that's a critical issue.

We got his issues fixed and now I'm waiting to see how many hits the security scan I'm running for him gets. Some people just shouldn't use computers:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

I got the blahsssss. Even the good weather isnt helping.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You need some Frank the Cat time and some Bailey's Irish Cream on the rocks, BD. That will fix what ails you:jol:

Even better, mix the Bailey's with vanilla ice cream and top it off with a dash or two of nutmeg. A little bit of Kahlua added in would not come amiss, either.


----------



## Bone Dancer

The Bailey's sounds good. I have some Kahlua thou and thats close. But I been doing way to much Frank time. Just cant get motivated


----------



## debbie5

Part of my vacation involved finding a swath of 3 inch tall and 5 inch wide **mushrooms** growing all over the floor of my mother-in-law's basement. Nice.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Part of my vacation involved finding a swath of 3 inch tall and 5 inch wide **mushrooms** growing all over the floor of my mother-in-law's basement. Nice.


How did that happen?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> You need some Frank the Cat time and some Bailey's Irish Cream on the rocks, BD. That will fix what ails you:jol:
> 
> Even better, mix the Bailey's with vanilla ice cream and top it off with a dash or two of nutmeg. A little bit of Kahlua added in would not come amiss, either.


Are you offering to make those drinks, Cause I could use one right now, never had it before, but I'll try anything once.

I feel so naive right now, After being apart of the family for these 31 years, I'm just now starting to see just how many jerks are in my family. I've learned something today that totally makes me want to cry. How did I never see it before?

Gosh dammit, I really need that drink!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

RoxyBlue said:


> Bio, it sounds as if you already have an evil tree on your property if it's throwing branches at your shed:jol:


LOL, it's actually on my neighbor's property, and she refuses to have it trimmed.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Look what I found at a local FAIR!

lenaweefair2013_zps1350938b.mp4 Video by jwillaert | Photobucket


----------



## Hairazor

Fun, fun, fun ^ !


----------



## Bone Dancer

Those are the slowest moving fair rides I have ever seen Jeff. Love the rag time music, do you have a link to it. Cute kids, who's are they. LOL. (nice video Jeff, really).


----------



## debbie5

Hauntiholik said:


> How did that happen?


The person (who my MIL pays $600 a month to help take care of MIL's needs, i.e. take her to appointments, grocery shopping, do laundry etc) was supposed to vacuum up any water that came into the cellar...and didn't. There was astro-turf like carpeting in the semi-finished basement, and a dehumidifier that had somehow been shut off. I researched & the shrooms the floor sprouted are not toxic or poisonous, but we ran out and bought her a HUGE $280 dehumidifier, and now need to go back next month & do major cleanup & seal the leaky cellar wall. Can't ask the gov't for assistance, or they will condemn the house & kick her out 'til it's cleaned up, so instead, hubby & I will do the clean up, and yes, I know how dangerous it might be. We were *not** happy to see a freaking mushroom field all over the rug. In the dim cellar light, we thought the rug had pig ears/dog chews on it!! ....she lives 280 miles away, or I'd be doing all this stuff for her.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

Hey Gobby, isn't there suppose to be a bottle of booze in that cabinet? You know for, a... medical reasons, yea, that's it. For medicinal purposes.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^yeah, what she said!


----------



## RoxyBlue

DA, Bailey's and Kahlua were introduced to me years ago as alcoholic beverages for people who don't like alcohol. The classic way to serve Kahlua is to mix it with an equal amount of cream, iced or not as you prefer. Both are meant to be savored, unlike beer which is often meant to be chugged:jol:

Jeff, I so want to try out that trampoline ride after seeing Joseph having such a good time with it.


----------



## Copchick




----------



## RoxyBlue

That commercial cracks me up

"It's Hump Day"

"WOO HOOOO!"


----------



## debbie5

LOVE that commercial! Somehow, the goofy, loose way a camel walks perfectly fits the actor's voice!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Copchick said:


>


I really want a T-shirt with this on it, lol

Hit the thrift store today. Got a 1975 printing of the Lord of the Rings trilogy, 2 complete sets of the works of H.P. Lovecraft, a complete set of the works of Edgar Rice Burroughs, a 1964 Tales from the Crypt Ballantine book, and a 1965 The Vault of Horror Ballantine book and some small items for use in the haunt. Paid $25 for it all.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Got a knock at the door this morning, and it was a Code Compliance officer from the city that I live in. Apparently someone either walking by my house or driving by was upset about some wood I have stacked outside my home that I use for building my coffins. So the called and complained.

Now I have 10 days to move it or after the 10 days I get fined $250.00 a day till it's moved out of site. I've been doing this for over a year now and no one has ever said a thing about it. The compliance officer said it was probably someone who doesn't even live on my street, since he can't tell me who it was that placed the call. He told me that there is a group of people that live in the city and all they do is drive around and actually look for violations to call in.

I know it's not any of my neighbors cause they all know what I do, and have not complained to me or at least to my face they haven't. Oh well this will give me a good excuse to get my garage cleaned up and ready to start building. Just a little pissed that it probably wasn't even someone who lives in the neighborhood, cause everyone at least 3 or 5 streets around me knows what I do. I'm not made at the officer cause he's just doing his job, but some people have nothing better to do than to stick their nose where it don't belong!!!!!  

Just frustrated!


----------



## Copchick

I feel for you TW. The bastards! That just burns my butt when people have nothing else to do other than drive around looking for violations. (Oh crap, that's what I do for a living! Lol!!!) At least you have some time to clear it out to their satisfaction. Did they give you any recommendation as to it being stacked or stored a certain way? Would a tarp covering it help?

Hey Bio! I found where you can get the t-shirt. It's at Cafe Press, and on sale. http://www.cafepress.com/mf/79506342/happy-humpday-camel_tshirt


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I feel for you TW. Before the city started working on the alley way behind my house, an officer came by and told me that someone had called a complaint in because of the little area of grass on the other side of my gate wasn't mowed...and that I had 10 days to mow it or face a fine. Funny thing about that is, is about 6 months later the city works people put up a cemented 'pallet' right in that same area for the sole purpose of putting two brand new garbage bins on it. SMH.


----------



## debbie5

Happy Lughnasadh!


----------



## Evil Queen

And to you Deb!


----------



## Zurgh

Gesundheit!


----------



## scareme

Dark Angel 27 said:


> I feel for you TW. Before the city started working on the alley way behind my house, an officer came by and told me that someone had called a complaint in because of the little area of grass on the other side of my gate wasn't mowed...and that I had 10 days to mow it or face a fine. Funny thing about that is, is about 6 months later the city works people put up a cemented 'pallet' right in that same area for the sole purpose of putting two brand new garbage bins on it. SMH.


Well at least you don't have to mow it any more. We have a rental house that has a rain culvert the city owns outside the stockade fence. A neighbor lady wants us to make the renter cut the weeds and trees in the culvert. Heck, we're lucky we can get them to cut the grass. Some people are so bored they look for ways to make trouble for others, it's they high point of their day. Right Troll Wizard?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You should have asked who complained they have to tell you.


Troll Wizard said:


> Got a knock at the door this morning, and it was a Code Compliance officer from the city that I live in. Apparently someone either walking by my house or driving by was upset about some wood I have stacked outside my home that I use for building my coffins. So the called and complained.
> 
> Now I have 10 days to move it or after the 10 days I get fined $250.00 a day till it's moved out of site. I've been doing this for over a year now and no one has ever said a thing about it. The compliance officer said it was probably someone who doesn't even live on my street, since he can't tell me who it was that placed the call. He told me that there is a group of people that live in the city and all they do is drive around and actually look for violations to call in.
> 
> I know it's not any of my neighbors cause they all know what I do, and have not complained to me or at least to my face they haven't. Oh well this will give me a good excuse to get my garage cleaned up and ready to start building. Just a little pissed that it probably wasn't even someone who lives in the neighborhood, cause everyone at least 3 or 5 streets around me knows what I do. I'm not made at the officer cause he's just doing his job, but some people have nothing better to do than to stick their nose where it don't belong!!!!!
> 
> Just frustrated!


----------



## debbie5

In most places, they do not have to tell you. However, you can file a F.O.I. L. (Freedom of Information request thingie) and then they have to tell you who griped.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yes, you can do that FOIA (Freedom of Information Act, we've done MANY!)thing..... and they do have to tell you ... force it, it's your property.

I've been taking on local government for over a year .... I'm getting pretty good with it these days.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Blackrose1978

scareme said:


> lol So our passion has been designated to the back yard until when? Have you been given a day and month? I'm not allowed to put anything in the front yard until October. But I can use the garage as my mad scientist lab until then.


He won't give me a day this year!! I used to be banned til Sept then I was allowed to set up in Aug last year but since I have extended creature making this year (started right after New Years), I am thinking he might be evil and not let me set up til Oct. But then again he has to go to work sometime!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Good Morning everyone! 

I've decided to cave in and buy that zombie/skeleton goose. The order has been placed and I eagerly await the delivery. Now, to do some more damage to my budget!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Darrel and I are going to celebrate our respective birthdays today. His was last month, and mine is this month, so we're gonna do something haunt related because we can, lol. We plan to barbecue, then probably build some type of prop this evening. We may actually get to start on the Evil Tree today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So everyone can plan appropriately, here are the things to remember for August, courtesy of holidayinsights.com:

For the Month: 
• Admit You're Happy Month 
• Family Fun Month 
• National Catfish Month 
• National Eye Exam Month 
• National Golf Month 
• Peach Month 
• Romance Awareness Month 
• Water Quality Month 
• National Picnic Month 

Weekly Events: 
• Week 1 National Simplify Your Life Week 
• Week 2 National Smile Week 
• Week 3 Friendship Week 
• Week 4 Be Kind to Humankind Week


----------



## scareme

Blackrose1978 said:


> He won't give me a day this year!! I used to be banned til Sept then I was allowed to set up in Aug last year but since I have extended creature making this year (started right after New Years), I am thinking he might be evil and not let me set up til Oct. But then again he has to go to work sometime!!!!


lol A woman after my own heart. Except I usually tell him, "You have to sleep sometime." 



Dark Angel 27 said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> 
> I've decided to cave in and buy that zombie/skeleton goose. The order has been placed and I eagerly await the delivery. Now, to do some more damage to my budget!!!


Another woman after my own heart. Budget be damned. Especially when it comes to Halloween.


----------



## dead hawk

:\ darn target and marcs don't have Halloween stuff yet, I don't care about school supplies, most of what I do in school include me thinking of new prop ideas


----------



## Spooklights

dead hawk said:


> :\ darn target and marcs don't have Halloween stuff yet, I don't care about school supplies, most of what I do in school include me thinking of new prop ideas


I don't want to say school is a waste of time, because it's not. But it would be useful if they had more courses to help with real life, such as "Monster Mud 101", "Corpsing for Beginners", and maybe even "Technological Advances for the Modern Haunter".


----------



## RoxyBlue

^"How to Hack A Talk Back Crow" would be a useful course, too:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I think I've developed something that other haunters would love to have for when they build tombstones. All because the base for my Evil Tree decided to fall and hit me upside the head. 

I'm in super creative mode today, for some reason. 

I will also be posting pics of my last two projects later today, and possibly a pic or two of the progress on the Evil Tree.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I just saw a thing on Facebook by Haunt Nation Magazine. They are having a Tombstone Carving Contest with what looks like an awesome prize pack. If the mods will allow it, I'll post the link to the magazine's website. Anyone who wants to PM me for the link can do so.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Thank you to everyone who commented on my little rant earlier. I'm thinking about just waiting until the last day and then put it away. I don't know about other cities, but ours seem to think that everything is theirs until something goes wrong, and then it's the homeowners problem. Then they threaten you with fines until it's fixed. Our tax dollars at work...you know! But thank you again for the support!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I just saw a thing on Facebook by Haunt Nation Magazine. They are having a Tombstone Carving Contest with what looks like an awesome prize pack. If the mods will allow it, I'll post the link to the magazine's website. Anyone who wants to PM me for the link can do so.


I think you're okay to post that link under Press Releases and Announcements. The rule against contests here applies in cases where people try to solicit votes for an item they entered in a contest.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Oh, okay.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I need to rant just a little bit here...cause i'm seriously irritated. The lady I was taking care of, she told my uncle that she wanted to go back and stay with him, because she didn't have any food or drink, and no clean clothes. 

Well hell, all I've done for her the past week and a half was bring her food and drink, clean her dirty laundry, and stay with her the whole time my sister is at work. I've even given her sponge baths, shower assistance and went out of my way to buy the things she needs...and now she's effing turned on me. 

Oh and lets not forget that I paid for her prescriptions and other meds she needed.

Stick a damn fork in me, I'm done. :madkin:


----------



## Copchick

It took me over an hour to get home today after work. Ugh! The traffic was because people were going to see the first place Pirates sweep the Cardinals! 

Anyway, I was sitting in traffic right across from a construction site and I looked over and saw stacks and stacks of blue foam board. You all will understand that I started to day dream about it all. There was so much there I could have a huge cemetery. I think I may stop back sometime and ask if they have any leftover. Doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Copchick said:


> It took me over an hour to get home today after work. Ugh! The traffic was because people were going to see the first place Pirates sweep the Cardinals!
> 
> Anyway, I was sitting in traffic right across from a construction site and I looked over and saw stacks and stacks of blue foam board. You all will understand that I started to day dream about it all. There was so much there I could have a huge cemetery. I think I may stop back sometime and ask if they have any leftover. Doesn't hurt to ask.


That's a great idea on asking about the blue foam. They may just say take what you need cause then the don't have to pay to haul it off! Like you said it won't hurt to ask. All they can say is either yes or no!


----------



## debbie5

I'm 48 years old and scared to go to my class reunion this weekend, because of the loud mouthed, alkie chick who is organizing it, who **hates me**. Hello...I'm **scared**!?? WTH? Bio, come protect me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, I've never been to any of my class reunions....


----------



## scareme

I went to one and had a great time. I haven't kept in contact with anyone from my class, but at the reunion was able to catch up on a lot of them. I'd recommend going to anyone who gets the chance.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I went to a class reunion once and everyone said "You look the same". WTH???? I have grey hair and a stache. I know I did not look like this in high school. Were they all high????? Well, it WAS the 70's.........


----------



## Headless

I remember reading once that Class Reunions can often be very stressful because not everyone had a great time in High School. Kids can be so cruel at times. I remember being a kid and having a serious medical issue with my hip which left me with a limp at about year 10/11. I still remember being taunted over it and it was something that was completely out of my control.

That said - there surely were nice kids too Deb so just seek them out and enjoy. I hate people who take the joy away for others.

Well a storm went through about half an hour ago while I was in the midst of browsing through my unread threads. Obviously there was a power surge subtle enough to reboot the computer but not enough to send the clocks into a flashing frenzy - and of course now I've lost all my unread threads! grrrrrrr


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> WTH? Bio, come protect me.


Hate to tell ya Deb, but I don't go to MY high school reunions. Although I do see a lot of people I used to hang out with (when I was in school) in my current career. Might be a sign that my friends were idiotic criminals.

I spent a good evening with my friend Darrel working on haunt stuff, and had a great birthday dinner that my wife made especially for us. Got a good start on a new tombstone that I think will get entered in a contest. I'm trying something I've never seen done before in a Halloween display, but that I think will look awesome.


----------



## [email protected]

I don't know who gets excited for class reunions. Maybe someday when I'm a retiree I'll be more open to this sort of thing. Right now? "Ain't nobody got time for that..."


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Look what I just got in the mail.....


----------



## Hairazor

Yay for mail P5!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That will look very pretty on your front door, P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> That will look very pretty on your front door, P5


:jol: Ha ha! It is just the catalogue that I received....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I had an idea for my new tombstone last night, so I decided to search it this morning. Does anyone here have a link to a way to hack the little flicker LED tea lights from Dollar Tree?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Check this post Bio

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11875&highlight=hack+led+flicker+lights


----------



## debbie5

NERD ALERT: Perseid meteor show peaking tonight...moon sets at midnight. http://stardate.org/nightsky/meteors


----------



## Headless

OK - that's it - no more procrastinating! I'm off to play with my foam heads!


----------



## debbie5

Went out for drinks with a small group from high school class reunion....alkie-meanie spoke to me, several times and was nice. Go figure. Guess me biting my tongue and never yelling at her despite how rotten she was to me works?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Any body ever tackle an outdoor fireplace project? I am no mason by any means but want to build one myself.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I've never built one, but we had one at our old house. Between the birds building nests in the chimney and stray dogs attempting to get any scraps from it, I don't think I ever want another one.

We put in our patio here. Most difficult part of that was keeping the overlap even.


----------



## Headless

Glad you had a good time Deb. I am reminded of an old saying that has always resounded with me.......

"Today is the tomorrow you worried about yesterday, and all is well."


----------



## Bone Dancer

Today is yesterday?, what? Does that work in the northern hemisphere too?


----------



## Headless

LOL think about it BD......

You worry about things - and the next day often the things you worried about never happened.

Think about it this way - yesterday you were worrying about today but we're all still here and its all OK.

Today is the tomorrow you worried about yesterday...... and all is well.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Are we talking about time travel here?
So if I dont worry about it and it happens, then what?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Why would someone wake you up at 6 am on your birthday to take them to the lake to swim? That just seems cruel and unusual...


----------



## Pumpkin5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Why would someone wake you up at 6 am on your birthday to take them to the lake to swim? That just seems cruel and unusual...


:jol:Maybe to get you out of the house so they can plan a surprise??? (I'm always optimistic)


----------



## scareme

Bone Dancer said:


> Today is yesterday?, what? Does that work in the northern hemisphere too?


No....Today is tomorrow. Tomorrow will be yesterday, but not for a few days yet. Yesterday, well it's all in the past. But since we are talking to headless, her yesterday is our today. Just as her today is our tomorrow. So have a great day today!



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Why would someone wake you up at 6 am on your birthday to take them to the lake to swim? That just seems cruel and unusual...


It's pretty obvious. They want to see you in your birthday suit. And remember what we always say around here. "We want to see pictures!" Have a great birthday Bio, you deserve it.


----------



## scareme

The noonday siren is going off and I haven't had breakfast yet. I'm slipping back into my old ways. I'm off to eat some protein now. But first, around here they test the tornado sirens at noon every Saturday. You'd think living in tornado alley they'd get plenty of work out. Well my niece and her girlfriend were visiting and at noon Saturday we're talking and they hear the sirens and jump up and ask "Where can we go?" I was laughing so hard I bet they thought, I knew we should never have come to Oklahoma. Crazy damn place. lol


----------



## Spooky1

Scareme, we're with you today. We didn't have breakfast till after noon today also.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seems to me lately that I hardly have a chance to enjoy today before tomorrow is upon me. Probably one of those "getting older" things...


And we blame the dogs for the late breakfast today. We're babysitting Spooky1's brother's dog this week and he's used to getting up by 6:00AM to go out. Spooky1 let the dogs out at 6:30AM, then I got up about about 15-20 minutes later to let them out again because they were still all fired up. After that, we both fell asleep again and didn't wake up until 10:30. Then we had to walk the dogs, go over to the BIL's house to bring in the mail and water the plants, then get home for showers and breakfast. The day is half over now.


----------



## scareme

I have a question. When I try to watch a video it usually pauses at least twice to finish loading. This problem is getting worse lately. I used to be able to watch a video or listen to a song all the way through. What do I need to do?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I get the same thing on my computer at home and at work, Scareme. I think a lot of it has to do with demands on whatever broadband service is in use - the more people using it, the glitchier videos can get.

You're often up at the wee hours of the morning. Do you see the same behavior then?


----------



## scareme

YES, a lot of times at night I listen to old time radio programs, and, again, I used to be able to listen to a whole 30 to 45 min show without interruption. Now it pauses at least every 10 to 15 minutes. So I'm thinking I need to do something to my laptop. But it runs a virus scan everyday, so I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If your computer is multitasking (like running a virus scan) while you're trying to watch a video or listen to a streaming broadcast, you can get slowdowns. Slowdowns can also be due to the computer/server hosting the program or video you're watching. If the bandwidth isn't able to handle the traffic it gets, there will be problems. We've seen that here with this site - ZombieF had to find a new host a while ago because the individual running the old one was trying to host more sites than his server could handle efficiently and smoothly. When that happens, you get crashes.

And my apologies to the computer gurus if I've used the wrong terms


----------



## Zurgh

Have you tried defraging the hard drive and using the disk cleanup utility's, scareme? Shut down some of the programs running in the background? Also, using a wired connection is faster than wireless...


----------



## debbie5

Scarem- when was the last time you deleted cookies & scanned your computer for ..ogh what the hell is it called?? Like, fracted/partial files...you can delete all that crap & all should run better. Either that, or you have some hacked crap running in the background ...do a virus scan. Hope this works!


----------



## debbie5

Oh yeah yeah- what Zurgh said...de-fragging.


----------



## Zurgh

I've been making too much yam-blasted sense. Where did the days of yore go, Ya' know... those days that 92.11% of what I posted was knee bitingly bizarre and thoroughly, mind-pretzelingly twisted? Like the time when I rode a 3 headed emu to the lair of the murder person with my usual adventuring party. You remember the old gang... Mr. Coconut, Dr. Merlin, Cap'n Fabulous, Mi-cha (the android maid), Splurg the Damp, and Kargon the Destroyer? What about the time we foiled the plot of the demented cans of mystery?... or solved the riddle of the mega-donkey... or the vacation on the moon base, Balko-7 ? Ah, the good ol' days... wait, due to 'tenses' some of those things have yet to happen in linear 'now' time... Well, back to the excitement of the ice sloth races. Go, go Plutog!:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Meds. It's all those good meds. 
Well, that's MY excuse & I'm sticking to it...


----------



## dead hawk

Spooklights said:


> I don't want to say school is a waste of time, because it's not. But it would be useful if they had more courses to help with real life, such as "Monster Mud 101", "Corpsing for Beginners", and maybe even "Technological Advances for the Modern Haunter".


 that would be awesome.

Today I built a new filter for my fish.

And recently I build a steampunk clock, but I forgot the 4 and I posted it on instructables so I had to redo the whole thing >_>


----------



## Hairazor

Love your clock dead hawk!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nice clock DH! You are rocking the steampunk!


----------



## Headless

Bone Dancer said:


> Are we talking about time travel here?
> So if I dont worry about it and it happens, then what?


You're stuffed! Sorry - that's all I've got! LOL



scareme said:


> No....Today is tomorrow. Tomorrow will be yesterday, but not for a few days yet. Yesterday, well it's all in the past. But since we are talking to headless, her yesterday is our today. Just as her today is our tomorrow. So have a great day today!


Yeah no see now I'M confused..... 



dead hawk said:


> ......
> And recently I build a steampunk clock, but I forgot the 4 and I posted it on instructables so I had to redo the whole thing >_>


Love the clock DH! Nice job.

Last night while we were waiting for dinner to cook a little exchange took place......
Two half full glasses of wine on the kitchen bench
Shane: [Picks up the wrong wine glass and drinks] 
Me: "That would be my wine"
Shane: [Drinks the rest of the wine]
Me: "And now its gone"
Shane: [Picks up his half glass and skulls it] and says "Now we're even!"
Forgive me - but does anyone else see the slight flaw in this logic?


----------



## Lunatic

Damn it!
If anyone cares, I paid $13.90 for a 12 piece jumbo wings to go and received only 11 small half pieces. What the hell was jumbo about that! Just saying. Thank goodness I had a cocktail before hand. Sorry to sound so negative...I'm hungry and cranky.

Happy freakin Saturday night everyone!


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds like "a guy thing" logic Headless!


----------



## Copchick

Lunatic said:


> Damn it!
> If anyone cares, I paid $13.90 for a 12 piece jumbo wings to go and received only 11 small half pieces. What the hell was jumbo about that!
> Happy freakin Saturday night everyone!


Didn't they specify they were pigeon wings? Now these poor pigeons can't fly because they donated their "jumbo" wings for your hunger and now you're disappointed. Happy Saturday!


----------



## Headless

I managed to get a few of my ghost head props done yesterday - haven't taken any photos of them because I still haven't quite worked out how I will mount them, but I'm happy with how they worked out though.

One thing I wasn't happy with was the foam head ones I was trying. I bought curtain material because it was cheap - and I couldn't get cheesecloth locally that was cheap. This stuff is too - I don't know - maybe silky - but it's really hard to get a smooth finish and get it to stick to the head. It's slightly less difficult as the glue starts to dry but by then it's sticking to your hands and coming away from the head so you lose the features. I gave up in the end and this morning soaked the fabric off the head. Will have to wait for a trip to a bigger town to get more suitable fabric.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Did you pretreat the styrofoam heads in any way before trying to stick material to them?


----------



## Headless

Lunatic said:


> Damn it!
> If anyone cares, I paid $13.90 for a 12 piece jumbo wings to go and received only 11 small half pieces. What the hell was jumbo about that! Just saying. Thank goodness I had a cocktail before hand. Sorry to sound so negative...I'm hungry and cranky.
> 
> Happy freakin Saturday night everyone!


I must admit that really annoys me on the few occasions we go to KFC. You ask for 3 pieces of chicken and I'm sorry but Wings are not a piece of chicken. The last time we went - Shane got two wings in his meal and there wouldn't have been enough meat on either of them to make a mouthful. So I took the box back in and complained and we got extra pieces for free. Pretty poor that you even have to do that though.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Did you pretreat the styrofoam heads in any way before trying to stick material to them?


Heck no Roxy - that would have made sense.......... LOL

What would you suggest?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Assuming you're using those Styrofoam wig heads, try either putting on a layer of masking tape first or give them a couple coats of latex primer.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I definitely want to do something creative this year, I'm just not sure what I should do yet! If anyone has any ideas, please let me know!  I'd love to hear you're opinions.


----------



## Headless

Roxy - the glue is for styrofoam and it's tacky but I think the issue lies more with the fabric being not porous enough. I managed to get one done but it was tediously frustrating and then when it dried there were a few bubbles. So I tried a second one but that was the one I pulled apart this morning. I was thinking about it as I was drying one of the dogs after a bath and I've decided to get some different fabric and cross my fingers for a much better/easier result.

Graveyard Ghost - there are hundreds of projects from simple to extremely complicated on this site with lots of fantastic step by step instructions. What are you aiming for in your haunt?


----------



## dead hawk

Thanks everyone.

You know what fixes tacky stuff, some talcum powder. When my paint is still tacky I sprinkle a bit on that and it fixes it right up


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I spent 3 hours in the shop tonight. Tried to get my laser vortex working correctly, and finally figured out why they call things "Crappy Chinese Knockoffs". The laser I waited for for a month burned out with 2 AAA batteries in it. Glad I didn't just wire it into the 5.6VDC power supply. Now I have to buy another one.

I did, however, get some work done on my contest entry tombstone, and devised a method to make my Mad Scientist Lab contest entry work properly, I think. 

Geez, after reading back over this post, I realized I am a serious nerd. Of course, in my world, that's a good thing, lol


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I spent 3 hours in the shop tonight.


What are the dimensions of your shop and is it a sufficient size?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LH: It's 12 x 20 with a 9 ft ceiling. It's a sufficient size for most of the projects I come up with. I'm going to have to build my evil tree outside though, unless I build it in sections.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Found this in the local PetSmart on a shelf with fun decorations for fish tanks. I see a prop in this guy's future:

002 skull by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Oh I can't wait to see what you come up with!

In other news, my zombie goose/duck came in the mail only 3 days after I ordered it. Man that was fast! I'll def be shopping there again!


----------



## Hairazor

Hot dang Roxy, who knew fish did Halloween!

Wow, Dark Angel, that is faaaast!


----------



## Spooky1

Strange weather here for the first week of August. This should be the hottest part of the Summer and instead it's about 78 with a nice breeze and we have the windows open.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Went to bed at 5am, up at 2 pm. I don't have to be ready for work until 8pm, and there's nothing else going on today, so it's off to the shop with me.


----------



## Copchick

Spooky1 - Here too. It is unseasonably cooler. 

The nights are getting down into the mid to low 50's. Today was around 73, sunny and a little breezy. Beautiful day! The only bad thing is that some of my plants are thinking it's end of summer/fall and are changing colors in their leaves already, specifically my Oakleaf Hydrangea. I think back in June we paid our price for the awful humid days. With the odd temps this summer, I wonder what our winter is going to be like.


----------



## debbie5

Holy padoogies, I'm tired. Class reunion went swimmingly...no issues with Ms. Alkie (who was wearing a moomoo....). Had a great time chatting with old friends and hearing stories of things I did that I have NO MEMORY of....("Remember the time at that house party where you kept turning the heat up to 90??")


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Time to get ready for work...


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> LH: It's 12 x 20 with a 9 ft ceiling. It's a sufficient size for most of the projects I come up with. I'm going to have to build my evil tree outside though, unless I build it in sections.


Just curious... Need to build a man cave for myself and a home for my new girl... '77 Eldorado.


----------



## Copchick

^ You got a picture of your "new girl"? Does she have a name? Let's see!


----------



## SMR

I really ought to go to sleep.


----------



## Pumpkin5

SMR said:


> I really ought to go to sleep.


:jol: Uhm....sleep is overrated.....


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> Just curious... Need to build a man cave for myself and a home for my new girl... '77 Eldorado.


:jol: I can see you in a man cave.....
Convertible?


----------



## debbie5

I FEEL LIKE A BAD MOM, SO I'M VENTING: It's supposed to get down to 45 degrees where my 9 year old is camping out in a tent (just took her today up north). Her sleeping bag, while warm, is one of the old, flannel lined ones, and I don't think it's meant for 45 degrees! I just called the camp at 11pm, full of shame that I was doing so, and asked about it....I was happy to hear some girls got extra blankets & sleeping bags (which I had no clue the camp even had). Director promised to check in tomorrow with her & see if she was warm enough. Last summer, I asked hubby to get her a sleeping bag, and what she ended up with (I found out later) was his old *slumber*bag, so she froze every night. 
Geez, this parenting thing is crazy. I always check the weather & make sure everyone has what they need, and this time, I was too busy & just plain forgot!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

LOL funny photo Goblin.

DA - WOW that was fast shipping. So did it look as good in real life as it did in the photos?????

Deb - I'm sure she is fine - they probably stayed up half the night talking anyway.

It's been freezing cold here for the past 3 days and high winds just to make life interesting. We've also had some huge downpours. I'm certainly hoping the weather for our vacation is better than this - we may blow away and end up in the USA!


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you end up in the USA, you have lots of haunt friends to visit here, Headless


----------



## Death's Door

Hi Everyone - Was off on Friday and made 75 shrimp kabob (with pineapple chunks in between and marashino cherries on the tip of the kabob), picked up two bushels of crabs, went food shopping, and then dropped all this off at the clubhouse. This was for "Field Day" at hubby's hunting club. 

Decided along with way to go to Barnes and Noble and check out the Nook puters and then purchased one. Had a few glitches with it whereas I have to take it back on Saturday so they could check it out and the salesperson got it working. After that was off to Field Day and worked with hubby and the other guys at the clam bar. I was in charge of the water ice. Didn't get home until 10 p.m. that night just in time to chill and watch Svengoolie's show.

Sunday we hung out at the homestead and got in the pool which was a little chilly. From reading a few posts, I am in agreement with everyone that August feels like October. We should be having temps in the higher 80s-90s. I have so many tomatoes on the vine that are still green because they need the high temps. 

Love my Nook. I uploaded a book, installed my email, and was perusing the web in no time flat. I think me and puter are going to going to be good friends. It even knows my name and says hello to me everytime I open it up.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is noon considered a late start to the day?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^only to those hard core morning people, BD


----------



## debbie5

Camp director called me: my kid was fine...in fact, she woke up, saw a shining, summer sun and got dressed in her usual t shirt & shorts. Her counselors reminded her that it was not yet 60 degrees out, and to go put a hoodie & pants on. Hey, at least she's optimistic about the weather!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Headless said:


> LOL funny photo Goblin.
> 
> DA - WOW that was fast shipping. So did it look as good in real life as it did in the photos?????


It looks better in real life, I'll post a pic when I get a chance....and I'm wondering if this unseasonably cold weather will mean a cooler Halloween or not....


----------



## debbie5

I'm hoping the same thing, DA!! After those 2 weeks of disgusting heat, this feels like Fall! As long as it doesn't SNOW during Ween
...(again).


----------



## scareme

dead hawk said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> You know what fixes tacky stuff, some talcum powder. When my paint is still tacky I sprinkle a bit on that and it fixes it right up


I would have never thought of that hawk. That's why I'm here, for the great ideas I can't figure out on my own.



Spooky1 said:


> Strange weather here for the first week of August. This should be the hottest part of the Summer and instead it's about 78 with a nice breeze and we have the windows open.


Go ahead, rub it in. But on the plus side, when I get in the pool, the water is as warm as bath water. The other day I was floating around the pool and a scissor tailed flycatcher perched about six feet from me and watched me for a long time. She was probably thirsty. It's way to hot to be gardening, so the weeds have the run of things until it cools down.









Not my picture. Just to let you know what a flycatcher looks like.


----------



## scareme

Goblin said:


>


I'm a firm believer in listening to the inner voices.


----------



## Copchick

One more week until Cheddar's radiation treatment. Can't wait! He is being such a bully to Josie (my other cat) and I can't even pet him nicely without him grabbing ahold of my hand with his mouth. I know they're "love bites" but he's doing them a bit harder than he usually does and way too often. I read that him being aggressive is part of his hyperthyroidism. Can't wait until the 12th, I love him but he's being such an a$$hole.


----------



## dead hawk

RoxyBlue said:


> Found this in the local PetSmart on a shelf with fun decorations for fish tanks. I see a prop in this guy's future:
> 
> 002 skull by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


 Good luck with that one, bet that prop will be cool. I think they charge too much for aquarium decorations though.

I finally got my filter to run on the tank, after 3 weeks of tinkering.


----------



## Death's Door

Copchick said:


> One more week until Cheddar's radiation treatment. Can't wait! He is being such a bully to Josie (my other cat) and I can't even pet him nicely without him grabbing ahold of my hand with his mouth. I know they're "love bites" but he's doing them a bit harder than he usually does and way too often. I read that him being aggressive is part of his hyperthyroidism. Can't wait until the 12th, I love him but he's being such an a$$hole.


Glad Cheddar is almost done with his treatments. Be patient with him - I know it's tough.


----------



## dead hawk

sounds like that show "My cat from hell"


----------



## Zurgh

I need a pick-me-up... Oooo look, a crane...


----------



## debbie5

Wanted to make a fire tonight for hubby in our firepit...no wood! Dang city-livin'...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Lord Homicide

Lol Zurgh & Deb. 

Anyone ever used plasti-dip in there haunt or props?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is Wiggle Your Toes Day. I have no idea who thought that deserved its own holiday


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> I'm hoping the same thing, DA!! After those 2 weeks of disgusting heat, this feels like Fall! As long as it doesn't SNOW during Ween
> ...(again).


I'm hoping the same Deb, it always seems way too hot on Ween. I don't even think about wearing heavy makeup or even a heavy costume. But if it's cooler then perhaps I can dress in a better costume.....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I wish they would open the voting on Haunt Nation.


----------



## Copchick

Add a painful flare up of planter fasciitis along with my tennis elbow. I'm walking funny and I can't grip anything. WTF, I really don't do anything too crazy to break anything, maybe these are warnings that it could've been worse? This crap better be done and over with by the last week of Sept. Anyone have spare body parts to lend me until mine have healed?

On the bright side, it is a beautiful day here. Gotta stay positive.


----------



## Zurgh

Just had to share...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Now I know the REAL reason I never wanted to have a child



Copchick said:


> Add a painful flare up of planter fasciitis along with my tennis elbow.


I got a case of plantar fasciitis in my left foot a few years back - painful as all get out. Doing gentle stretchers of the muscles/tendons that run down the back of the lower leg really help. I also starting wearing Dr Scholls insoles in all my shoes. The added arch support makes a big difference.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good one Z!

Copchick you need arch supports.


----------



## Hairazor

Zombie versus Baby, ahahaha! Words escape me!


----------



## Copchick

Roxy & Evil Queen - I have the the supports and wear them all the time in my work boots and at home. However, I neglected to wear them yesterday when I cut my backyard grass which is pretty steep. Although I wore golf shoes, I was still sliding on the hillside a bit due to the damp grass collecting between the spikes. I think I had hyperextended my foot which irritated the plantar fascia. I used to work for the podiatrist, so he got me in this morning and gave me an injection ( he is such a good doctor). Still hurts and can't walk with full weight on it but it takes a little time for the medication to kick in. I will be looking up those stretches before I cut grass again. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, nothing hurts more than feet (unless it is teeth)! Hope your elbow and feet get better soon, otherwise you may start to resemble either the Zombie or Baby of which Zurgh speaks!


----------



## Copchick

Hairazor said:


> Copchick, nothing hurts more than feet (unless it is teeth)! Hope your elbow and feet get better soon, otherwise you may start to resemble either the Zombie or Baby of which Zurgh speaks!


Lol!! Oh no, I'm getting the zombie shuffle!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

CopChick: You should try the Dr. Scholl's inserts that are "custom-made" to your feet. I can't remember what they are called at present, but they each have a number (mine is 440). It doesn't matter how bad your feet hurt, after 8-12 hours of walking on these, you won't have nearly as much foot, leg or back pain. I started using them about 6 months ago, because of all the cement flooring in the institution. They create a world of difference.

**EDIT**
Apparently, I am partially blind. I somehow missed completely the post where you said you have the inserts already. Sorry about that. Maybe soak your feet in some hot water and epsom salts?


----------



## Lunatic

Sorry to hear about your painful issues Copchick.
I too suffered a bit of an arch issue and took me some weeks to get better. Good shoes with arch support is the way to recovery but You know that already. That's when I bought my first pair of Keen shoes. They were the only shoes that made me feel comfortable to walk in. I've been wearing them for years.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Glad to hear I'm not the cause of the pain in her ass... Lol


----------



## Copchick

No matter how I respond, it just doesn't sound right, Lord H.


----------



## scareme

Since you used to work for a doctor there probably isn't much more I can tell you. Glad to hear you got the cortisone shot today. Hopefully that will help you. The only thing I can add is don't get the surgery. It did not help at all. I still limped for two years after it was done.


----------



## debbie5

Can't we just hire a doctor to be on call for us HauntForumers and answer all of our questions, send us prescriptions, etc?


----------



## debbie5

Hmmm..wondering what the average age is here for the truly active/posting members...must be OLD...LOL....(running away)...(hiding the grey in my hair..)...


----------



## Troll Wizard

debbie5 said:


> Hmmm..wondering what the average age is here for the truly active/posting members...must be OLD...LOL....(running away)...(hiding the grey in my hair..)...


Thanks.......thanks a lot..........old grey haired .........come to think of it my hair is grey, and turning white in some places........you know, that is funny!!!!

You may be on to something here! :jol:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Copchick said:


> Add a painful flare up of planter fasciitis along with my tennis elbow. I'm walking funny and I can't grip anything. WTF, I really don't do anything too crazy to break anything, maybe these are warnings that it could've been worse? This crap better be done and over with by the last week of Sept. Anyone have spare body parts to lend me until mine have healed?
> 
> On the bright side, it is a beautiful day here. Gotta stay positive.


It could be worse! I have fallen arches, heel spurs, and arthritis in both feet!
One by itself is bad enough but all 3 could be rough........especially when you
had to be on them for a 12 hour shift They started up an hour after I got there
one night, by the time the twelve hours were up I could barely walk!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I think I'm going to spend a day randomly tagging family members with posts about ridiculous things, just to let them see how it feels. Either that or sleep. Not sure which yet.


----------



## debbie5

Uh oh....doggie is not his usual, cheerful self...tail down, moving slow like he has a hangover. Good thing I'm home with him to keep an eye on him....dang poodle.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Deb: Saw your facebook post about the dead mouse. That's a strange thing to have for breakfast, but glad you figured out a way to get rid of it, lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Been bitten twice by my brother-in-law's dog this week. I'll add that to my list of "Animals That Have Bitten Me And Weren't Playing" now, which includes a mouse, rat, hamster, and snake. I have a lovely bruise on my wrist since I wouldn't back down until (a) the dog let go and (b) he went into complete submission mode with my hand around his neck and him pinned to the ground.

This, BTW, is what comes of a dog owner thinking "a little aggression" is okay for a dog. I don't blame the dog for becoming what he is - Spooky1 and I have no problem correcting bad behavior and rarely have problems with any dog - but I do blame the owner.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Goblin said:


>


When did mice and rats become trim/millwork experts? I mean... look at the finish detail on that hole in the wall.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just ordered this hanging Gothic-looking porcelain doll from Oriental Trading Company because she has a great face:

http://www.orientaltrading.com/api/search?Ntt=porcelain+doll

I think I can find a way to revamp her to make her even better. The arms are posable, but I expect she's just a simple wire framework with a head attached.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

wow, that's a whole new side of the Oriental Trading Company I haven't seen before.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

OTC puts out a Halloween issue every year and we always check it out and compare prices. I really think they've considerably expanded their line of offerings over the past few years beyond candy and small decorations to compete with the box stores, Grandinroad, and Martha Stewart:jol:


----------



## scareme

That is cool looking Roxy. And I agree, OTC has improved a lot over the years. I was excited because I was suppose to go alone, to my niece's wedding in Omaha on Oct. 12th. I planned on hitting the OTC there in Omaha for some good Halloween sales. But now I'm going with Rick, and there is no way he's going to let me shop, unless I clear a big section out of Halloween storage. Anyone in the OK City area have a big barn they're not using?


----------



## Copchick

I like these faces from Grandin Road. These would be good to make yourself.










Roxy - You showed that dog who's boss. Too bad you had to get bruised up first. I agree, it's not the dog's fault, but the owner's.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I just called them an they said the Halloween catalog should be out either late August or early September.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is a good day to go home early. Of course, almost every day is a good day to go home early......:jol:


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Today is a good day to go home early. Of course, almost every day is a good day to go home early......:jol:


I was saying that this morning when I arrived at work.  With the weather being in the 70s, I would love to work outside on the patio and inside the basement in trying to get some props finished.


----------



## Spooky1

Only got the front yard mowed before it started raining. Now it's thundering and we have two unhappy dogs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does anyone else besides me think spicy nacho cheese Doritos and Mike's Hard Limeade qualify as dinner?:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Day Three of No Children Week (they are both at summer camp) and I am a TOTALLY DIFFERENT PERSON. NO stress....I never realized how taking care of kids makes your mind constantly thinkthinkthink. Hmmm...there's a lesson here.....gotta make some changes...


----------



## debbie5

Mike's Black Cherry Lemonade is one of the best drinks I've ever had, and I don't' really usually even like alcohol.


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Does anyone else besides me think spicy nacho cheese Doritos and Mike's Hard Limeade qualify as dinner?:googly:


Roxy, I think pop corn and kool-aid can qualify, what you have there is a banquet. And it if you lite a candle of some kind, it would be formal.


----------



## dead hawk

tried the new chicken n' waffles lays chips, to me they taste like spaghetti with maple syrup (which I like to do since I saw it in ELF) but its definatly unique.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## dead hawk

:3 cute costumes


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

That's an awesome dad right there! Nice costumes, too


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> If you end up in the USA, you have lots of haunt friends to visit here, Headless


When I win lotto I will definitely take you up on that Roxy!



Dark Angel 27 said:


> It looks better in real life, I'll post a pic when I get a chance.......


Fantastic!



Goblin said:


>


Love it!



Zurgh said:


> Just had to share...


Love it as well!



Lord Homicide said:


> Glad to hear I'm not the cause of the pain in her ass... Lol





Copchick said:


> No matter how I respond, it just doesn't sound right, Lord H.


HAHAHAHAHA



RoxyBlue said:


> Been bitten twice by my brother-in-law's dog this week. I'll add that to my list of "Animals That Have Bitten Me And Weren't Playing" now, which includes a mouse, rat, hamster, and snake. I have a lovely bruise on my wrist since I wouldn't back down until (a) the dog let go and (b) he went into complete submission mode with my hand around his neck and him pinned to the ground.
> 
> This, BTW, is what comes of a dog owner thinking "a little aggression" is okay for a dog. I don't blame the dog for becoming what he is - Spooky1 and I have no problem correcting bad behavior and rarely have problems with any dog - but I do blame the owner.


One of the few times I have been bitten by a dog over many years of being involved with dogs was by a Pekingese of all things and the darned thing grabbed me by the webbing between my thumb and forefinger. Couldn't get the stupid thing off me and the pain and bruising lasted weeks.

16 days and we'll be off on our vacation! Not that I'm keen or anything......


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 8 is Sneak Some Zucchini Onto Your Neighbor's Porch Day. Sadly, probably no one will do this in our neighborhood because one of Murphy's Laws is that, if it's something you like to eat, no one will give it to you for free


----------



## Hairazor

I am going to RANT!! My boss at the Library, in spite of a Master's in Library Science is an idiot. No one likes to work Saturdays but we all have to take our turns. She made some complicated schedule she says is equal days for each. If 3 people have 3 and 3 people have 4 and 2 people have 5 in a 3 month period---say WHAT? Last 3 month schedule was 1 person had 2, 1 person had 3, 4 people had 4 one had 5 and 1 had 7. When I questioned her she says it works! Not her only stupid idea, just the latest!! Oh I feel better now!


----------



## Bone Dancer

OMG, I'm late for my noon nap. I may have to go into over time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I signed up for a free account over on Lumosity.com - figured I could use a little extra brain training, especially if it costs me nothing but time. Did great on the "Is this figure the same as the one that came before it?" and " Remember where the bird was and what number showed up on the screen" games, but not so hot on the "We'll show you a grid of squares with some in color, then you have to reproduce that pattern on a blank grid of squares on the next screen" game. Well, well, practice will hopefully make perfect


----------



## dead hawk

Hairazor said:


> I am going to RANT!! My boss at the Library, in spite of a Master's in Library Science is an idiot. No one likes to work Saturdays but we all have to take our turns. She made some complicated schedule she says is equal days for each. If 3 people have 3 and 3 people have 4 and 2 people have 5 in a 3 month period---say WHAT? Last 3 month schedule was 1 person had 2, 1 person had 3, 4 people had 4 one had 5 and 1 had 7. When I questioned her she says it works! Not her only stupid idea, just the latest!! Oh I feel better now!


 Sounds like monty pythons school rules hairrazor


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks for the laugh dead hawk


----------



## debbie5

Shouldn't there just be a list of all the people, and everyone goes in turn for the Saturday?? and if someone can't do it, they need to switch with someone?? Your boss is a boob. Or likes making things hard for no reason.


----------



## Copchick

Hairazor, maybe your boss is trying to justify her position as a "boss". What if you and a couple others approach her with an alternative schedule and show the postive aspect of it? All she can say is "no". 

Me as a boss, my subordinates always know they can always approach me if they have a better idea on how to accomplish something. As a boss, you have to be open minded. Trust me, as much as I'd like to think so, I really don't know everything and I do seek opinions from people who may be more knowledgeable in the subject.


----------



## dead hawk

Doing some changes around my website, I even changed the logo as you can see on my signature... cant wait for Halloween, I gotta get more garden steaks and nails to make some tombstones, does anyone know any other materials that are very durable to make tombstones?


----------



## Zurgh

I just saw Bigfoot...on TV...


----------



## Hairazor

Debbie5 and Copchick I got the schedule on Tues and on Wed at work approached her about it. She said she would look it over. This morning I got an email saying how complicated it was to make it all even and after looking it over it was fine. I made a spreadsheet showing who worked how many last 3 months and who would work how many the next 3. I also made a spreadsheet showing using the rotation method like Debbie5 mentioned and said it would be totally equal and so easy for her. No comment at this point. She is the same one who 2 years ago said people who made more hourly wouldn't get a raise so she could catch the others up. I pointed out that I got more because I had been there 10 years and the others 5. Last year she gave me a list of 15 people and asked if I objected to any of them because I would be working closely with that person. Yep she hired the only one I objected to and said it would be fine! Not!


----------



## debbie5

Hubby and I **never** go out to eat at a restaurant...it's always diners or drive-ins by the river. Tonight, to celebrate the last night of No Children At Home,I got all gussied up and when he came home, told him I had dipped into my "pin money" and was taking him out to a nice Italian restaurant in town. He has **never been there** in the 18 years we've lived here! (YIKES! We are cheap.). Delicious dinner, a nice bit of chatting and he's off to beddie bye. 

Later: sent a very carefully & kindly worded note to the chef that yelling "F*CK!" twice during dinner service when the **whole dining room full of customers can hear him** isn't good for anyone, employees or customers...

It's kinda sad we don't go out to dinner. Well, I guess we sacrifice dinners out for going to movies instead and the cheaper things we enjoy as a family! Like, GAS to get us to a lake....


----------



## dead hawk

oh, sounds nice Debbie.


----------



## Copchick

Check out this adirondack chair that's on etsy.

http://keep.com/skull-chair-by-jfishkind/k/mJQY3TgBAc/


----------



## dead hawk

the teeth look like they would poke you in the bottom :3


----------



## Hairazor

Cool chair Copchick!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you're right, dead hawk - no sudden sliding back in that chair:jol:


----------



## Lunatic

That IS a cool chair CC!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Spent a while on Haunter's Hangout last night shooting the breeze with a few people. Drank a little more than I am used to drinking, but got another tombstone to the 98% mark. Pics will be up in the next few days, after I finish a few small things that are left on it.


----------



## debbie5

Had an acquaintance from an online band fan page offer me $350 VIP tickets with backstage passes for FREE...but I can't get down to Pittsburg to the venue. No moolah for gas. 
Dang! Meh, I'd probably get in trouble down there, anyway...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Copchick's in Pittsburgh, Deb. She'd keep you out of trouble:jol:

My BIL's dog goes home today - no further incidents in the biting department so I believe he got the message. Now my BIL needs to get the message - I think I'll start with playing the guilt card by showing him the bruise I got from the dog bite, trot out the "You should be watching Cesar Millan's show if you don't know why the dog has a problem" speech, and end up with "the reason the dog has a problem is because what you don't know about dogs would fill a library", or something along that line


Unrelated to dogs, do a Google image search on "cute bats" and you'll see the most adorable animals ever Makes me wish they were more domesticated.


----------



## debbie5

If I stayed with Copchick I'm SURE I'd get into trouble!!  Well, WE would!!

This happened before, when I was given a chance to meet & have dinner/hang out with (for 5 hours) lead singer of Journey (Arnel Pineda) in NYC, and I had no money for overnight hotel or gas to get there. I REALLY need to start tucking more than $60 away at a time so I can still go out on these once-in-a-lifetime excursions....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe you could, like, oh, I don't know, try selling your husband on Craigslist to fund the trip:googly:


----------



## Zurgh

I bid a shiny nickle for Deb's hubby...


----------



## Death's Door

I was at my brother's last night to work with him and the obsessive micro-managing supervisor Oscar (the cat who sits on my working area from the time I arrive till the time I leave and follows me around). At the end of the night, my brother asked me if he could write me a check because he didn't get to the bank. I said that was ok. He leaves the room and so does Oscar. They walked out together and while I'm getting my purse and getting ready to leave, they both are walking together and my bro hands me the check all the while Oscar is looking up at me from my brother's side. I start laughing and ask my brother if he had to get that approved by Oscar.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know he did, DD - cats are like that


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Copchick that is one AWESOME chair....Nuts! Now I want a couple....I think a couple of those sitting on my deck just may drive my neighbors over the edge...


----------



## Copchick

Hey Deb, I could definitely show you around the 'burg. When is this concert and who is it? 

P5 - I think Dead Hawk was right, the teeth make them look like butt biters.  Maybe as long as your cheeks don't get pinched in there, you'd be fine. You've got to get 'em, if not to drive the neighbors over the edge!

Zurgh - I'm outbidding you, I'll bid a dime. I need someone to clean my house.


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> Unrelated to dogs, do a Google image search on "cute bats" and you'll see the most adorable animals ever Makes me wish they were more domesticated.


Look how stinkin' cute they are!!! The bats are in their little blankies!


----------



## dead hawk

Just put a few of these on it, consider your cheeks saved.


----------



## debbie5

Copchick- it's next Saturday downtown at the Benedum...it's Kansas's 40th anniversary concert, including most of the guys who don't play with the band anymore. But the concert is sold out.
I visited the Burg once...I really like it!!

and Zurgh: SOLD! 

LOL..

I WANT A BAT IN A BLANKIE!! just not flying around my house at 2am...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Deb, you should have held out for the high bid and sold your husband to Copchick. She bid a dime


----------



## debbie5

He doesn't clean...he just hides things in drawers or puts it in the laundry...he'd be of no help to Copchick..


----------



## WickedOne1414

_I'm thinkN that second burrito was a very bad idea...._


----------



## dead hawk

Welcome wicked, that is a very nice piece of paper you got there. As you can see I am jealous.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> Hubby and I **never** go out to eat at a restaurant...it's always diners or drive-ins by the river. Tonight, to celebrate the last night of No Children At Home,I got all gussied up and when he came home, told him I had dipped into my "pin money" and was taking him out to a nice Italian restaurant in town. He has **never been there** in the 18 years we've lived here! (YIKES! We are cheap.). Delicious dinner, a nice bit of chatting and he's off to beddie bye.
> 
> Later: sent a very carefully & kindly worded note to the chef that yelling "F*CK!" twice during dinner service when the **whole dining room full of customers can hear him** isn't good for anyone, employees or customers...
> 
> It's kinda sad we don't go out to dinner. Well, I guess we sacrifice dinners out for going to movies instead and the cheaper things we enjoy as a family! Like, GAS to get us to a lake....


Glad you went out and had a nice time Deb. Shane and I don't do it as often as we would like (heck we don't do anything as often as we would like) but once in a while we treat ourselves to a night out and sure as heck enjoy and appreciate it. I can identify with the language from the chef though - we had that once ourselves - very unprofessional behavior.



Copchick said:


> Check out this adirondack chair that's on etsy.


OMG that's Awesome!



RoxyBlue said:


> Copchick's in Pittsburgh, Deb. She'd keep you out of trouble
> 
> My BIL's dog goes home today - no further incidents in the biting department so I believe he got the message. Now my BIL needs to get the message - I think I'll start with playing the guilt card by showing him the bruise I got from the dog bite, trot out the "You should be watching Cesar Millan's show if you don't know why the dog has a problem" speech, and end up with "the reason the dog has a problem is because what you don't know about dogs would fill a library", or something along that line
> 
> Unrelated to dogs, do a Google image search on "cute bats" and you'll see the most adorable animals ever Makes me wish they were more domesticated.


LOL Copchick & Deb out on the town - now there's a recipe for trouble (and fun - darn it - I want to come too!!!!!)

Caesar Milan is amazing isn't he - although a lot of what he does is common sense, but he certainly has an incredible way with dogs.

And the bats are darn cute!



Death's Door said:


> I was at my brother's last night to work with him and the obsessive micro-managing supervisor Oscar (the cat who sits on my working area from the time I arrive till the time I leave and follows me around). At the end of the night, my brother asked me if he could write me a check because he didn't get to the bank. I said that was ok. He leaves the room and so does Oscar. They walked out together and while I'm getting my purse and getting ready to leave, they both are walking together and my bro hands me the check all the while Oscar is looking up at me from my brother's side. I start laughing and ask my brother if he had to get that approved by Oscar.


LOL that Oscar is pretty darn cute too!



Copchick said:


> Look how stinkin' cute they are!!! The bats are in their little blankies!


Yup - If they didn't fly around the house and get tangled in your hair you could almost live with one! LOL

Very pleased today - I got two more of my foam heads finished. I pulled the two I had already done apart and redid them with Muslin. They were so much faster to make and the finish is much better too. I haven't quite figured out how to mount them yet, but as soon as I do I'll get some photos of them. Plus I started a new "Cage" for my haunted fairy which will also be a part of my haunted pet shop theme. Unfortunately I spent about half an hour just sitting at the table in the shed shuffling bits of timber around until an idea came to me, but at least now it's started and I put the first coat of paint on tonight so it would be dry to play with tomorrow. I'm really starting to feel pressed for time now - by the time we get back from our vacation it will only be 7 weeks until the party. And no doubt that time will just fly by!


----------



## dead hawk

I'm making a new sign for my haunt, this one will last me many many years its made of wood, metal, and more wood, I'll post some pics around here when im done. My hands hurt from trying to bend the metal for the light with pliers


----------



## dead hawk

This is my sign, with the light on
 








The lettering is a bit slanted but wont be noticeable in the dark, it was all done by hand with a sharpie, The light is designed to look 1920ish and no power tools were used, just good old blood sweat and tears... and a lot of arthritis pain


----------



## Hairazor

Arthritis at your age? Yikes! The light is a nice touch


----------



## dead hawk

Hairazor said:


> Arthritis at your age? Yikes! The light is a nice touch


 yup unfortunately, and thank you yes I think it was well worth the hour to cut the hole without power tools


----------



## Dark Angel 27

This movie was beyond hilarious. You should all go and see this movie if you haven't already! :lolkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haven't seen that one yet, DA, but if it's as good as the first one, we'll enjoy it


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I have yet to see the first one and this had me rolling. A former bad guy turned dad...while helping to save the world. It was wonderful!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You totally have to see the original. It's funny and charming.


----------



## Zurgh

Time for some shop excavation!


----------



## Draik41895

need... drylok...


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Draik41895 said:


> need... drylok...


I just need DRY! It's been raining like crazy today.


----------



## Headless

I could use some of that dry as well. At least it only rained lightly yesterday but we have plenty more forecast for the rest of the week.


----------



## debbie5

Perseids..best seen before sunrise in the next few days...Im gonna be out on my lawn tonight, as clouds are supposed to move in tomorrow night & linger. Saw a HUGE red fireball last year that was very cool....


----------



## Goblin




----------



## dead hawk

apparently rabbits don't like citronella, I got some on my hand and my rabbits wont let me pet them now  . 

Gonna pick up a lamp starter to make my light flicker, maybe get some garden stakes and nails and make some tombstones.


----------



## Headless

Happy that I managed to get a bit more time into my haunted fairy cage and one more head covered with muslin. I have one more to do but I think they look so effective I'm going to pick up some more fabric and cover the two heads that were damaged in the post. I'm going to try to fill the holes/dents with something before I cover them and if they don't look quite as good they can go at the back of the display. I just need a cost effective way of mounting them so will price a few options this week.

The only thing I didn't get done is any dog bathing and I know I'll pay for that. Weather was nice this weekend and unfortunately more cold and wet forecast for the week coming. I hate being down in the kennel building at night when its cold and raining.


----------



## WickedOne1414

How GRRRRRRRing it is to get excited over a ' close ' parking spot only to get closer and find a dang motorcycle or Smart car in it. ppffttttttt


----------



## debbie5

dead hawk has bunnies!!??

PICS.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Had to spend the night in the E.R. with a sick inmate. Always fun. /sarcasm


----------



## dead hawk

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Had to spend the night in the E.R. with a sick inmate. Always fun. /sarcasm


 Oh how much fun it is to be woken up in the middle of the night to get a shot, hope you are okay.

Yes I have bunnies, I recently adopted two of them named em lister (after red dwarf) and Bianca (after the rescuers)


----------



## dead hawk

Put the fluorescent starter on my LED bulb and it works great, I didn't think it would work but it does I used a type 2 starter as recommended.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Got a total of 5 hours sleep. I get to go to work tired and cranky tonight. This should be fun...


----------



## DreadKnightswife

I know the clock is ticking but for some reason I had trouble really feeling like working on anything for Halloween this weekend, I did work on things don't get me wrong, I just got no where what I needed done, done! I spent too much time watching movies, playing in the pool and playing games with the kids, Ah well I guess it's good because soon they will be a little (OK MORE THAN A LITTLE) neglected!


----------



## dead hawk

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Got a total of 5 hours sleep. I get to go to work tired and cranky tonight. This should be fun...


 That really sucks, good luck to you and your co workers.

And I know how it is, only 80 days left until Halloween but sometimes you just need to take a break.


----------



## dead hawk

This is my sign in action, still pretty proud of it.
video013_zps7c26d211.mp4 Video by dead-hawk | Photobucket


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I know I'm not the only one who's behind on props. :lolkin: 

I've been an emotional mess lately, but I'm feeling ready to get back on the proverbial horse and get back to it.


----------



## debbie5

"Meteor shower" is a lie. How about: "occasional,solitary, constipated meteor fling"? 70 per hour, my ars....how about 7 per hour?


----------



## Troll Wizard

debbie5 said:


> "Meteor shower" is a lie. How about: "occasional,solitary, constipated meteor fling"? 70 per hour, my ars....how about 7 per hour?


That's what it was last year, when I went out between midnight and stayed for about an hour or so. I went clear out in the country, where there are fields. No trees, nothing to block my view. It wasn't as big as they make it out to be. Most of them were just little streaks across the night sky.


----------



## dead hawk

They don't make em like they use to :3


----------



## Headless

OMG 80 days................. holy cow!


----------



## dead hawk

Headless said:


> OMG 80 days................. holy cow!


 yeah, its the countdown to how many days he have to rush and rumble through building materials to build as many props as you can.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Deb & TW: you've got to go way, way out where there is almost no light pollution. I mean out in the middle of the desert, for deb that's impossible. Also, the moon screws up meteor shower observance too.


----------



## Copchick

Really? It can't only happen in Pittsburgh. Why is it that when news reporters interview the "average" person about an incident, they interview the cream of society? (Yes, I am being sarcastic)


----------



## debbie5

Lord, I will be out in the middle of the Adirondack high peaks next weekend and hope to see some stragglers like I saw last year. HUGE fireballs...very impressive. And yes, in NY it's almost impossible to get where it's totally dark anymore..those damn orange parking lot lights reflect and travel far.


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 12 is Middle Child's Day. With my family, there are six of us in the "middle" between my older brother and youngest sister. I guess we're all special:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Copchick said:


> Really? It can't only happen in Pittsburgh. Why is it that when news reporters interview the "average" person about an incident, they interview the cream of society? (Yes, I am being sarcastic)


Oh, no. They get the most white-trashy, addicted to meth, drinking a beer with a cigarette butt in it while holding a lit cigarette in their mouth and a screaming, naked dirty baby on their hip "lady" that they can find here, too. The topper to the cake is the 4 cars on blocks in the yard of the single wide trailer where her "husband" is passed out on the front porch. I know that somewhere in it all is a great drinking game for a person with the creativity to devise one.

I may have described someone I know... not really sure.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You forgot to mention wearing hair rollers


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Nah, meth addicts don't usually roll their hair. They just walk out the door looking like they got hit by lightning.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*And here we have the zombie duck, in it's natural...unnatural habitat.*



Headless said:


> LOL funny photo Goblin.
> 
> DA - WOW that was fast shipping. So did it look as good in real life as it did in the photos?????





Dark Angel 27 said:


> It looks better in real life, I'll post a pic when I get a chance....and I'm wondering if this unseasonably cold weather will mean a cooler Halloween or not....


Sorry it took so long. Life caught up with me. But here it is. It's perfect for hiding in tall grasses. Still don't know what to name him...any ideas?


















It's definitely worth the money. This is the site I got it from.
http://www.trendyhalloween.com/Zombie-Goose-Prop-P17058.aspx


----------



## RoxyBlue

He looks like a William to me


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I like that name. William he is. :lolkin:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Driving home from San Francisco yesterday, drove through Gilroy.. OMG dangerous place for someone who loves garlic!! just the smell!! Garlic braids, Garlic stuffed olives, garlic salsa. and yes garlic chocolate ice cream.. I reek of garlic!!!!!! good thing I don't work today...


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Headless said:


> OMG 80 days................. holy cow!


I know I am so feeling the pressure!


----------



## Spooklights

Copchick said:


> Really? It can't only happen in Pittsburgh. Why is it that when news reporters interview the "average" person about an incident, they interview the cream of society? (Yes, I am being sarcastic)


The cream has curdled, eh?  Unfortunately you see that everywhere today. I guess reporters try to interview the person that will get the most attention, good or bad.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Pressure? no pressure until October. Now thats pressure.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Monday All - Did a podcast session with GrimGhost on Saturday regarding Britta Peterson's two books on halloween party entertaining (Eerie Elegance). Nice to hang out and talk halloween with a fellow haunter. Did a few errands and cleaned the house so I wouldn't have to do that when hubby leaves for Pennsylvania on Wednesday morning. 

Chilled all Sunday but did blanche some NJ corn to keep in the freezer when the winter time comes around. Started to take notice that it's getting darker earlier.


----------



## WickedOne1414

That cleaning out the garage SEEMED like a good idea at the time....


----------



## MommaMoose

I have the best husband in the world! I have been following the work of Susan Andrews "Paranormal Babies" for about 5 years now and when we were in Louisville, Ky for Fandomfest/Fright Night he bought me one of her dolls. Sooooo very excited to present Patrick Michael...


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's one eerie looking doll, Momma!


----------



## Death's Door

Cool looking doll. Congrats to your new additional to your family.


----------



## Copchick

That is one creepy, ugly child, but in a good way. Your husband rocks!


----------



## dead hawk

very...eccentric kid ya got there, great buy.

As for a duck name I would name it duck


----------



## Hairazor

Loverly new baby! Thoughtful husband!


----------



## debbie5

If the duck's name is "William", wouldn't his nickname be "BILL"?? lololol....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:...well...Momma...I'm just going to say it....that baby...has a face...only... a Momma could love......
(hence your name...) But dang upstanding of your husband to get you your heart's desire....


----------



## dead hawk

So this morning (4 AM) I turned my old mummy prop into a grim reaper for my cemetery using some old black picnic table cloth, hot glue, black spray paint, and a bit of innovation.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

DA - at the risk of offending my dearly departed dad - I personally think he looks like a Dudley!

WOW MM that is one creepy looking doll! I'm glad your family understands you too!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I have started writing articles for Haunt Off the Press. I'm currently working on the basics (Lighting, Sound, Prop Placement, and Theme). I have plans to start out with a general overview, and later, I will expand each topic. Kind of like an extended teaching session, only in written form on the internet. I am going to research each article before I write it, and attempt to give at least a basic understanding of each subject. Anyone have any thoughts of any things they would like to see in written tutorial form?


----------



## debbie5

Bio, why dont you discuss people who put EVERYTHING THEY OWN in their yard haunt, cramming it so full, your eye gets overwhelmed?? and the idea of that the eye needs a place to "rest" when looking.....


----------



## dead hawk

XD, I hate that it ruins the whole look of a perfectly good cemetery Debbie.

So I am talking with flatline radio and my website will be featured on the next episode  very excited.

I am thinking about selling wooden crosses each cross will be 5 bucks and you can geta pack of 4 for 20, there will also be the budget cross which is 2 dollars but isn't wood burned. There will also be a option for a woodburnt name on the cross. I hope it all goes well


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh look, it's raining....again...:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Sorry to do this again, but I need to vent...its something I can't vent on faceboook, becuse my sister will see and jump all over me.

My biggest pet peeve is when my Brother In Law, starts up the washing machine, leaves the lid up so the tub fills and then falls asleep. This happens alot and then I go out this morning ready to do laundry and the tub is filled again and I know for a fact its been there all night, so now I have to wait for the damn thing to empty before I can do a load. *aggravated sigh* :madkin:


----------



## dead hawk

there there dark angel, my pet peeve is when my mom leaves the shower head in the wrong spot on full blast -_-

I picked up some nails and stakes hope I can make perty lookin crosses

Edit : I made 4 crosses, and they are successfully aged, Will post pics soon.


----------



## Zurgh

The grand magpie that flaps at noon hath declared the nectarines are ripe and delicious. Meanwhile, back at the space station, Soonath the Soonarian shall make a life altering decision concerning the lunch menu. 

Fleem the tannors, ape that koolie toe! Just see if I don't...:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The nectarines are indeed ripe and delicious, although they were riperer and deliciouser a few weeks ago:jol:

Blackberries are readily available at your local pick-your-own farms now. We got six pounds this past weekend - froze 12 cups' worth and put another four cups in the fridge for immediate use.


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Oh look, it's raining....again...:jol:


Our area was being hit with lightning and thunder all morning. It was soo dark driving to work that the street lights were on. Heavy downpour for at least 45 minutes. I sat in my truck waiting for the rain to let up for 10 minutes. It didn't. I was drenched by the time I got to the doors. My clothes are finally drying out but I don't think my shoes will be dry until next week. :googly:


----------



## Zurgh

In a bit of a mental drought, could use a good brainstorm soon...:googly:


----------



## goneferal

Death's Door said:


> Our area was being hit with lightning and thunder all morning. It was soo dark driving to work that the street lights were on. Heavy downpour for at least 45 minutes. I sat in my truck waiting for the rain to let up for 10 minutes. It didn't. I was drenched by the time I got to the doors. My clothes are finally drying out but I don't think my shoes will be dry until next week. :googly:


I'm jealous. It hasn't rained here in ages and everything is on fire around town. Please send some rain this way to help put the fires out.


----------



## Troll Wizard

goneferal said:


> I'm jealous. It hasn't rained here in ages and everything is on fire around town. Please send some rain this way to help put the fires out.


I understand what your going through, at one point we had some 12 fires going on here in Oregon. One was really close to my Father-in-Law down in the Grants Pass area in Southern Oregon. He almost had to evacuate his home. The smoke was so bad they issued an alert for everyone to stay indoors and to put on mask if the had to go outside.

What little rains we got over this weekend didn't help much because over in Central and Eastern Oregon, they had over 7000 lighting strikes in an hour. I"m sure you got some of that as well being where you live. :jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I tried something new today. I projected lettering onto a piece of styrofoam, and then traced the lettering with a sharpie marker. I'm not impressed with how it worked out, so I doubt I'll be doing it again. Guess I'll keep using my basic method and printing off what I want on the stone.


----------



## dead hawk

yeah that method is difficult, how are you supposed to see the projection if you have your hand trying to trace it.


----------



## Zurgh

Tonight's dinner - Chef Salad (w/chicken)

Tomorrow - Chinese BBQ chicken w/ Chicken & Veggie Stir-fry over rice

The day after - Chicken Parmesan 

The day after that- ... probably stick with the chicken theme, Thai Massaman Chicken Curry, or perhaps Chicken Vindaloo?

Menu subject to change, but not the chicken... Due to the chicken invasion... one of the more tasty invasions...:googly:


----------



## dead hawk

UGG my phone is broken and im going to be interviewed about my haunt...I need to go to bestbuy ASAP and get it fixed :\


----------



## Goblin




----------



## dead hawk

Does anyone know how good a chauvet Hurricane 900 is?


----------



## DreadKnightswife

goneferal said:


> I'm jealous. It hasn't rained here in ages and everything is on fire around town. Please send some rain this way to help put the fires out.


Wow I thought we were in desperate need of rain! At least Texas doesn't currently have a fire roaring through it! Will keep you all in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## dead hawk

im already flipping out over when Halloween is here, 2 years ago they had it a day early and I had to hussle to get everything set out instead of doing it at 5 AM as usual


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is National Creamsicle Day. I don't know who first discovered the tasty combination of orange and vanilla, but it was definitely a happy accident.

When I was a kid, one of our favorite treats was to get a push up creamsicle - orange vanilla ice cream in a cardboard tube with a little platform on the bottom you pushed up with a stick as you ate. It still says "summer" to me.


----------



## dead hawk

it wasn't an accident it was fate O_O FATE THAT TASTES DELICIOUS


----------



## debbie5

Cheap orange soda + vanilla ice cream + mix it together = heaven.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Also orange juice + vanilla ice cream = delicioso


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, today marked the "Official" end of summer vacation at our house. My son had to go back to his mother's to register for school today. He starts back on Monday. I guess that means that it is time to start working those long hours on props again. Plus, I promised him that when he comes to visit in two weeks, I'll have the tombstone he designed finished.


----------



## Death's Door

Creamsicles are my favorite still also. Of course, adult version that has vodka in it and is just as good. :devil:

Hubby and his buds left this morning for upstate PA while I was getting ready for work. I straighten up the house this morning before I went to my happy place. For dindin tonight, I am making fresh cheese tortellini in a cream sauce that has sun-dried tomatoes, spinach, garlic and parmesan cheese. I am planning to make extra for leftovers.


----------



## Spooklights

I think I'll buy a box of creamsicles on the way home. Then I can sit on the back porch and eat them and enjoy this beautiful weather.


----------



## Zurgh

Nectarines for breakfast and dessert... nom... and strangely, not a fan of peaches...


----------



## debbie5

I gag on the peach fuzz...belk!


----------



## Lunatic

Alright. I love my HF peeps...and I'm sorry but, I don't like a cream and soda mixture:zombie:
I had a root beer float once and really had a tough time swallowing it. I don't like cream soda or Dr. pepper either.

Now the lunatic bashing may begin. Go ahead...enjoy yourselves. Be gentle.


----------



## Evil Queen

Zurgh said:


> Nectarines for breakfast and dessert... nom... and strangely, not a fan of peaches...


Me too.


----------



## Copchick

Lunatic said:


> I don't like cream soda or Dr. pepper either.
> 
> Now the lunatic bashing may begin. Go ahead...enjoy yourselves. Be gentle.


WHAT!!!??? You don't like either of these along with the rootbeer floats and creamsicles? You're a disgrace I tell ya, unamerican. Oh who am I foolin'? I don't like rootbeer or creamsicle anything, BUT I do like Dr. Pepper and cream soda. I can't bash you Lunatic. 

Okay, has anyone watched "Naked and Afraid" at all? Go on, admit you have. Wow! The show is certainly different than what I expected. They really are in some awful circumstances. Have you noticed that it seems the chicks are the stronger partner? Just sayin'. But you won't see me doing that. I like my warm blankie, my comfy bed, a roof over my head and a full belly.


----------



## debbie5

(I HATE root beer...and Dr. Pepper!)


----------



## debbie5

"Okay, has anyone watched "Naked and Afraid" at all? Go on, admit you have. Wow! The show is certainly different than what I expected. They really are in some awful circumstances. Have you noticed that it seems the chicks are the stronger partner? Just sayin'. But you won't see me doing that. I like my warm blankie, my comfy bed, a roof over my head and a full belly.[/QUOTE]"

I like underwear. I don't need to wake up with a spider web in my naughty bits....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Root beer floats RULE (bashing Lunatic with an ice cream scoop)

However, Dr Pepper sucks


----------



## Zurgh

Yer' still both alright with me, Lunatic & Copchick, regardless of your dietary persuasions.

Not a big soda drinker, but I can say that 'Big Red' soda is nasty.

'Bout an hour after lunch today, suddenly came down with "the Crappys" nothing major, but a mild overall achy, cold like ca-ca... wife had it yesterday & is fine today. Just had a 5 hr nap & may go back to bed.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

debbie5 said:


> "Okay, has anyone watched "Naked and Afraid" at all? Go on, admit you have. Wow! The show is certainly different than what I expected. They really are in some awful circumstances. Have you noticed that it seems the chicks are the stronger partner? Just sayin'. But you won't see me doing that. I like my warm blankie, my comfy bed, a roof over my head and a full belly.


"

I like underwear. I don't need to wake up with a spider web in my naughty bits....[/QUOTE]

The show is definitely interesting, not what I expected, not that I expected much LOL! But I agree any where I have to go without clothes in the jungle is just going to not be good! Hubby said that his 1 item to bring would be a body suit! I think that is an excellent idea...or maybe the 1 item I would bring would be a ticket home!


----------



## CarolTerror

I think I'm living proof that the Universe has a sick sense of humor. I'm an introverted, morning-person haunter. What kind of twisted freakery is THAT???????


----------



## Evil Queen

So you're the other one!


----------



## dead hawk

got a lump in the back of my neck, first I thought it was a mosquito bite but it is too deep In my neck and dosnt itch like hell.

wonder why they don't utilize crank generators in cars, just start your car with a crank


----------



## Lord Homicide

Zurgh, it just dawned on me that your avatar looks like the Amazon from NES Pro-Wrestling... kind of.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

OMG I haven't seen that guy in years!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

RoxyBlue said:


> Root beer floats RULE (bashing Lunatic with an ice cream scoop)
> 
> However, Dr Pepper sucks


Dr. Pepper what??!! Rules just like that root beer float is what!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Dr. Pepper what??!! Rules just like that root beer float is what!


Dr. Pepper + Wild Turkey 101 = peppered turkey


----------



## Zurgh

Ah, the good ol' days when I was an 8 bit video game wrestler...


----------



## debbie5

We still have our PONG game, along with the tiny black & white tv we used to play it on...


----------



## Goblin

Do the clothing companies really believe kids are all dancing around
all happy and excited about going back to school?


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> If the duck's name is "William", wouldn't his nickname be "BILL"?? lololol....


LOL I missed this one yesterday Deb - good one!



Goblin said:


> .........Do the clothing companies really believe kids are all dancing around
> all happy and excited about going back to school?


They were confused - it was actually the parents dancing!

Finally got settled in my new office today (2 weeks after everyone else) after all the renovations that have been going on - my office was the very last to be finished because they forgot to order the desk, shelves and cupboards...... I certainly wasn't feeling the love! Still quite a few boxes to unpack and need new vertical blinds but it's almost done.

And only one week until I'm on 2 weeks vacation!!!!!


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Goblin said:


> Do the clothing companies really believe kids are all dancing around
> all happy and excited about going back to school?


At one time my oldest daughter would have been this way she loved school, but now? She wants to go back to see her friends LOL! My youngest one is this way because she gets new clothes, She is a clothes horse! And my son? Well he could care less about either LOL


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, after much discussion, The Dragon Lady has acquiesced to allow the Dark Lane minions to construct a walk-through haunt for 2014. We will still be having the display for 2013, but beginning in 2014, patrons will be able to enter the Crypt and interact with the monsters that men hold captive inside their minds.


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 15 is Relaxation Day. Not good advice for anyone who still has a lot of stuff to do before Halloween.


----------



## WickedOne1414

I have no idea what is floating in my coffee....


----------



## debbie5

Kinda wishing these poppy seeds on my hard roll were a bit more intoxicating..."I'll have a ham & heroin sandwich, please.."


----------



## RoxyBlue

Get a drug test after eating poppy seeds and they'll think you ingested something intoxicating


----------



## Death's Door

I brought in leftover creamy tomato-spinach tortellini that I made last night to work for my lunch. I think I am still in food coma from last night after eating it. I did heat it up for lunch and enjoyed it just as much. I hope they don't expect much out of me now.......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## DreadKnightswife

I'm in need of a good chiropractor, my back feels all out of alignment, hopefully I can get it back into place soon and be pain free before this weekend when we take the youngsters to the dino expo on Saturday and then to go buy fence making supplies on Sunday!


----------



## dead hawk

I am doing my interview today, I really hope it goes well this could be a good way to get my haunt out there though I am super nervous.

Got my skulls today, they are smaller than they said about baby skull size but you know what I can make some ghoulish fiends for my cemetery so its not so much of a loss.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

oogoly booglely .... appears I'm getting into the solar panel business now ..... interesting stuff and this part is AWESOME ...made in the good ol' US of A!!!


----------



## dead hawk

Awesome frightener, My interview went well, and they are checking out hauntfourm now


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Way to spread the word DH!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> ...made in the good ol' US of A!!!


... and piggybacking off that, ladies and gentlemen... went to Home Cheapo to gather some masonry supplies for a continuous, perimeter planter wall around the house. They have a brand of trowels called Marshall(something)... The Made in USA masonry trowel is $35 and the cheap Chinese one... $6. They looked, felt and seemed the exact same. The only difference, besides the stamp, was the $35 ones were hanging up about eye level, the Chinese trowels were near the ground.


----------



## Hairazor

Good for you dead hawk!


----------



## Lunatic

Lord Homicide said:


> The Made in USA masonry trowel is $35 and the cheap Chinese one... $6. They looked, felt and seemed the exact same. The only difference, besides the stamp, was the $35 ones were hanging up about eye level, the Chinese trowels were near the ground.


Wow, what a difference in price. Love the fact that they are pushing American made but...
Sad to think after manufacturing the Chinese product, shipping it and selling it for a profit that the poor person making it makes nothing. Politics, unfair regulations and corporate greed is whats killing this country.


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> We still have our PONG game, along with the tiny black & white tv we used to play it on...


LOL, about 6 years ago, I grabbed the Atari 2600 at my grandparents house so it didn't end up in my cousin's hands. My favorite game was Outlaw so I figured I'd fire it up and play the game. It is WAY TOO boring now and by playhing it, I think I ruined my memories of the game. . My other favorite game was Combat. However, after playing Outlaw, I steered away from Combat and just let the past be the past.

Outlaw screenshot


----------



## Copchick

I am also a firearms instructor for the city and I tell you, we had 1/2" steel targets from China that was extremely soft compared to the steel made in the USA. The frangible bullets that were used pierced through the steel. That type of bullet is supposed to break into a powder on contact. The steel may have looked the same, but the quality was absolute crap. Needless to say, we never purchased steel from China again, actually through our supplier. It wasn't safe for our range.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Lunatic said:


> Wow, what a difference in price. Love the fact that they are pushing American made but...
> Sad to think after manufacturing the Chinese product, shipping it and selling it for a profit that the poor person making it makes nothing. Politics, unfair regulations and corporate greed is whats killing this country and the world.


Corporate greed? It's the unions! Domestic auto assembly workers (all union), for example, get paid around $60/hour (or so) to grab pneumatic tools floating above their heads and bolt the cars together. You can get a general idea of how assembly workers perform tasks in the show How It's Made.


----------



## dead hawk

Copchick said:


> I am also a firearms instructor for the city and I tell you, we had 1/2" steel targets from China that was extremely soft compared to the steel made in the USA. The frangible bullets that were used pierced through the steel. That type of bullet is supposed to break into a powder on contact. The steel may have looked the same, but the quality was absolute crap. Needless to say, we never purchased steel from China again, actually through our supplier. It wasn't safe for our range.


 You need some good ol' Youngstown Ohio steel chopchick, tough stuff


----------



## Copchick

I agree DH, nothing like American made steel!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> I agree DH, nothing like American made steel!


Doesn't most of it come from Canada? We just fab it?


----------



## Copchick

Ha, beats me.  Pittsburgh used to be the steel capital. I know there are smaller type of steel plants around, but definitely not like it used to be. I'm sure you're right on us doing more fab than production.


----------



## dead hawk

The Youngstown plants still get their iron from U.S mines, Youngstown + Pittsburgh = Best steel


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Lord Homicide that is intersting usually the ones made in China are too high to reach! I guess they probably make more money off the USA ones and hope that people are too lazy to look for the item after they found one to see if they can find one cheaper.


----------



## debbie5

LOL....Lady Nyxie was saying on FB how she used to love getting those little ToT paper bags with candy in them..it was like getting a **gift** because you couldn't SEE what was inside...she then mentioned getting a McDonald's fry coupon...OMG!!
Getting a fry coupon was like....THE HOLY GRAIL of trick or treating!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ah yes ...Marshall Town ...I have a doubt on the usa label....I sell their stilts. I really question the towels.


Lord Homicide said:


> ... and piggybacking off that, ladies and gentlemen... went to Home Cheapo to gather some masonry supplies for a continuous, perimeter planter wall around the house. They have a brand of trowels called Marshall(something)... The Made in USA masonry trowel is $35 and the cheap Chinese one... $6. They looked, felt and seemed the exact same. The only difference, besides the stamp, was the $35 ones were hanging up about eye level, the Chinese trowels were near the ground.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I agree. though a thought about the towels, maybe the are usa made and the vendor is over pricing them?? I've seen flags that were just a bit more the china stuff??


Lunatic said:


> Wow, what a difference in price. Love the fact that they are pushing American made but...
> Sad to think after manufacturing the Chinese product, shipping it and selling it for a profit that the poor person making it makes nothing. Politics, unfair regulations and corporate greed is whats killing this country.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

Mornin', Ma'am.... (tipping hat...spurs jangling)...


----------



## debbie5

NERD ALERT: Just heard some weird, LOUD birdcall...being a pretty accomplished bird nerd, I realized I had never heard this call before. Thought & thought & realized the loudest bird up here is definitely the cardinal. Turns out, they make over 16 songs!! And birds have really cool "voiceboxes". The song I heard isn't listed here, but this is a neat vid on how they sing.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

debbie5 said:


> NERD ALERT: Just heard some weird, LOUD birdcall...being a pretty accomplished bird nerd, I realized I had never heard this call before.


WOW Debbie! After listening to this I realized that not all of the calls that I hear in the morning are from the Mocking birds! (Well maybe they are mocking the Cardinal) (We don't have the northern one down here but another variety of Cardinal, I am definitely not a bird nerd, but it hard to miss the red plumage and black head.) Now I guess I am going to have to take a step back the next time the Mocking birds are nesting in the neighbor's tree but I am also seeing the Cardinal in my yard, maybe it's not only the Mocking birds that are keeping me awake!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I did the math this morning, and I only have to cut my lawn 4 more times before I set up my display for Halloween, as long as we don't get a lot more rain.


----------



## dead hawk

debbie5 said:


> NERD ALERT: Just heard some weird, LOUD birdcall...being a pretty accomplished bird nerd, I realized I had never heard this call before. Thought & thought & realized the loudest bird up here is definitely the cardinal. Turns out, they make over 16 songs!! And birds have really cool "voiceboxes". The song I heard isn't listed here, but this is a neat vid on how they sing. Birding by Ear: Northern Cardinal Song - YouTube


 They are everywhere in ohio, they fly and land right next to your window I swear its on purpose to wake up up instead of using a chicken


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I gotta say it. I have an awesome brother. He's the only one that really gets me and when I'm upset, he usually knows just what to say. 

I 'lost a friend yesterday' and the first thing he says is, "It's okay. Hey when Tammy and Ricardo move out, we'll get that garage cleaned out and get your work area set up again." Not sure why that helped, but it cheered me up instantly!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wish I had a two part voicebox like the cardinal. Then I could sing duets with myself

Cardinals are regular visitors in our yard, and I recognized some of the songs in that video.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my co-workers teaches painting as a side job. Along with her adult students, she has one 11-year-old girl who wanted to learn how to paint a dog. I gave my co-worker a picture of Willow and she took a picture of the class set up to show me the progress being made. Willow's photo is in the middle, Kate's painting is on the right and her student's painting is the one the left. I think it has a cool, stylized look to it.

Willow portrait by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Lord Homicide

Is it me or is Willow smiling in the painting on the right?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sure looks like it, doesn't it?

That's just the lower jaw line. The picture is still a work-in-progress, so she might soften that.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Not bad for an eleven year old. Shows she has talent and a good eye.
Oh, and the dog is cute too


----------



## dead hawk

today I bought a dremel 100, now I can carve and cut without carving and cutting my hand


----------



## Copchick

Roxy - teacher and student both did a great job with their interpretation. Really nice pictures!

I have a Cheddar update! Last Monday he got his radiation treatment. Everyday they called me and kept me up to date on how he was doing. Of course he wowed them over with how good of a cat he is, he was the best behaved, laid back cat there. I picked him up yesterday and he roamed all over the house meowing loudly as if saying "I'm home! I'm home!" Already I can see a difference in his behavior. He isn't love biting me everytime I pet him now. He's just rubbing his face on my hand when I pet him. Josie still doesn't trust him yet because he was such a butthead and being a bully the past 2 months. So hopefully, in time she will trust him again. I hope so they had such a good relationship. Cheddar will have check ups in a month and in another three to make sure his blood results are good with no more hyperthyroidism.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Glad to hear that Cheddar is doing better, CopChick!


----------



## dead hawk

that's awesome chop, I don't blame him, he is now the cats slave.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay for Cheddar! I have been through thyroid issues and they can totally make life miserable


----------



## Zurgh

Cheddar's better... Better Cheddar! Glad the kitty's doing well, Copchick.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Called Wal-mart and asked if Halloween stuff was up yet. They said "No, but it will be by the 1st of the month." Woo-Hoo!


----------



## debbie5

May I vent for a moment?
94 year old woman, always in a very happy mood, and a life long Girl Scout came to our adult weekend retreat up in the mountains last year. She has pretty bad dementia, and all weekend, we ( the other adult campers who paid for this retreat out of our own pockets) were making sure she wasn't wandering away, we had to repeat stuff to her..it was stressful as we don't want to be unkind and NOT watch her & let her forget to eat or wander into the lake....by Sunday, others spoke to the woman in charge and expressed their concerns, asking that Council gently explain to her family that in the future, she really needs someone to accompany her at the camp to watch over her. We thought the big wig from Council who brought her up last time was responsible for her, but she never watched her at all. 
I just got an email asking if I could drive her to this SAME retreat this year. I tactfully (tact = something new to me) replied that my car is already full with other people I am bringing up (which is true, thank God!) , but I am rather annoyed that she is coming up again. But I feel I am mean for being annoyed. (sigh) I need some mantra to keep me calm & happy this weekend..."Not my problem..not my problem..."?? I am SO into getting disabled people access, especially into outdoor spaces...but she is ..I dunno. Too disabled to be out at camp. 

Vent over. I feel like a Nazi cuz I dont want her there again,putting the burden to supervise her on us .... I can't just shut it off: I know I'm still gonna be watching her out of the corner of my eye, to make sure she's not poking at the fire (she's wobbly) or down at the lake....

I may just take my testicles out and ask around the campfire: "Who is responsible for making sure Evelyn stays safe this weekend?" Oh, my....THAT would get the hens a-cluckin'....nah too much like pot stirring...dang. Technically, she's none of my business, so I suppose I should keep my mouth shut (also something new to me....)  Any ideas??


----------



## Zurgh

debbie5 said:


> "Who is responsible for making sure Evelyn stays safe this weekend?"


Hmmm... Seems like a good question to be asked, deb, actually. Just WHO is responsible for her safety and well being? That does not make you a bad person. It shows you have compassion and a legitimate concern.

A bad person couldn't care less about "someone else's" problems.

Can't seem to remember a fun social outing where someone got hurt and it was remembered as a great time.


----------



## Lord Homicide

I love sharp cheddar


----------



## Goblin

Walmart had their Halloween cards on the shelves today. Also the my Pet Ghosts that they had for sale last year!

Was sitting on the front porch this afternoon and I heard a car coming down the road! As came out from behind the 
grove of trees I could see a flock of wild turkeys running ahead of it for dear life! There were old ones and young ones,
about 7-8! The guy was driving slow and they finally ran into a field across from the house!

Wonder if it's gonna be an early fall? 67 degrees tonight!


----------



## debbie5

I dunno Gobby...the Old Debbie Almanac is predicting a cold winter with some heavy snowfalls for the East Coast...unlike the pathetic, almost snowless winters we've been having...the past 30 years....

Oh, and I have to be up in 3 1/2 hours to go to a 8 hour long, boating safety course. I'm so screwed right now....


----------



## Headless

I agree - lovely paintings and the 11 year old certainly has an eye. I'd be very happy too Roxy.

So glad to hear Cheddar is home and doing well. I was only thinking about that yesterday and wondering how things were going. Great news Tina!

Deb that is a really tough one but if its an all abilities camp then surely there are people designated to assist those less abled and if there aren't there certainly should be. Approaching the subject is certainly a delicate conversation but based on your comments someone certainly needs to express concerns before anyone gets hurt. Good luck with that one!

Spent most of today packing our van for our vacation. I have most of what we need in there now with the exception of the last minute stuff we'll be using right up to when we go. Then get a call from my daughter who is also supposed to be coming too saying she now needs 4 new tires on her car, the brakes replaced, and that her housemate doesn't have their share of the rent for the next 3 weeks......... hmmmmmm


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Wow Headless, nothing like a good send off before a holiday, huh?
Copchick, I am so happy about Cheddar, that is great news! I hope he is on the mend and will be 100% very soon.
Roxy those pictures of Willow are lovely. I hope you get to keep at least one of them.


----------



## dead hawk

my grandmother has dementia, I understand its difficult to deal with but you kinda have to just distract them from getting up and going somewhere like a nice cardgame or a interesting time consuming activity.


----------



## Headless

Not quite the send off she was hoping for P5! 

DH - my grandmother had dementia as well. Its such a sad thing particularly for the family. Thankfully those suffering are generally blissfully unaware which is a blessing.

Daughter was supposed to come down yesterday to bring some of her stuff to pack so we can get away earlier next weekend. We phoned at 9:30 pm and she said she was still coming. I was dog tired and went to bed shortly thereafter. Poor hubby stayed up until 1:00 am before coming to bed. She arrived at 1:30 am - of course the dog went into full watch dog mode when she entered the house. Everyone else went to bed and I've been awake ever since - it's now approaching 4:00 am.......... AGGGHHHHHHHHH


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I bought a Speedball Screen printing kit at a yard sale for $5 today, with 2 extra jars of white fabric ink. All the people who have been helping me with building/painting/ etc are going to be getting Dark Lane Haunted Attraction shirts now.


----------



## debbie5

After nodding off about 15 times in the 8 hour boating class (thank God I didnt snore..) I have my certificate, so I can take my scouts out on the lake & kayak. Only took me 3 years to get it....

deadhawk, this woman has dementia as bad as my 96 year old grandmother, who we had to put in a home, as she took off one day and left her house...


----------



## Copchick

Thank you guys for the kind words for Cheddar's recovery. He really appreciates the support. 

Deb - You all have to discuss who is responsible for watching the woman. If no one does it, and she gets injured or worse, who is responsible then? I has to be discussed not avoided. It's in everyone's best interest. Like DH mentioned, keep her involved in activities and games. Maybe break it down into 3 or 4 hour increments so that it isn't overbearing the entire day for the watchers. 

Headless - I feel for you when you're dead tired and things keep happening to throw a wrench into it. Hope you have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Lets hope you didnt miss anything important deb


----------



## dead hawk

my dremel has already shown me its use, I used it to cut into a cheap plastic skull so I could make the jaw open and put a piece of brain in it


----------



## RoxyBlue

My two cents, Deb - if the lady's dementia is that bad, someone from her family needs to make arrangements for an individual to be responsible for her when she goes on outings. It should not be the sole responsibility of the other campers. I'm sure people are willing to assist, but caring for an individual in those circumstances is a full time job. If she were my grandmother, I wouldn't even think of sending her off without some kind of assistance in place to protect her. You don't foist that responsibility off on strangers.


----------



## Lunatic

Could not agree more Roxy.

Debbie, this could be her last year. At the same time, the woman's family needs to assist her and keep a constant eye on her wherever she goes. It sounds like she was dropped off at daycare. Poor soul.


----------



## dead hawk

This is my latest zombie, the picture dosnt due it justice but its night so I couldent use natural lighting


----------



## Copchick

For the past two weeks I've noticed an orb spider at night that has set up her web on my porch between the roof and railing. She's quite interesting. Every night she builds her web and the neatest thing is that in the morning, she takes down her web herself, without a trace left behind, and she does it fast too. After dark, she builds a new one all over again. I've noticed she even has a sort of companion spider that piggy backs next to her web with it's own smaller web. It looks like a different spider than her and about half her size. I looked her up on the internet and she looks like
this: 

The angle of this pic makes her abdomen look out of proportion. We have an understanding, as long as she stays out of the walking path and packs it up for the day, she can stay there at night. I even turn the porch light on for a bit to lure snacks in for her.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have an orb spider as well, CC, only she chooses to build her web near the edge of the patio just over the path to our gate. Makes taking the trash can around to the front curb more exciting


----------



## debbie5

LOL that copchick puts the light on!! Cute


----------



## dead hawk

we have a banana spider that decides to make its nest everywhere I try to walk


----------



## Goblin




----------



## dead hawk

working on the body of my new zombie, I thought I wanted it to be standing but that's not as fun as one that's busting out of the ground.

:\ it is really sad about the money troubles of some people here im pretty heartbroken by it.


----------



## Copchick

debbie5 said:


> LOL that copchick puts the light on!! Cute


Yeah, I know. But we made a deal, she keeps her end of the deal and I can provide a few skeeters as long as she stays out of the walkway.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> For the past two weeks I've noticed an orb spider at night that has set up her web on my porch between the roof and railing. She's quite interesting. Every night she builds her web and the neatest thing is that in the morning, she takes down her web herself, without a trace left behind, and she does it fast too. After dark, she builds a new one all over again. I've noticed she even has a sort of companion spider that piggy backs next to her web with it's own smaller web. It looks like a different spider than her and about half her size. I looked her up on the internet and she looks like
> this:
> 
> The angle of this pic makes her abdomen look out of proportion. We have an understanding, as long as she stays out of the walking path and packs it up for the day, she can stay there at night. I even turn the porch light on for a bit to lure snacks in for her.


:jol:Very cool spider CC! I always call these spiders, Web Eaters (just what my Mama use to call them) and they are fascinating! I like to watch them work on the little bugs that they catch....I always think of the Blink182 song, ..."the webs from all the spiders, catching things and eating their insides.."


----------



## DreadKnightswife

We had a Huge garden spider making a web above my arbor and I could see in from inside the house as her web was about 6 inches from the window and I was OK with it, I don't like spiders but as long as she stayed outta my way I was going to leave her be. Then one morning I went outside and came face to face with her web, I about had a heart attack. I told hubby I was going to buy some spider killer and unless he moved her she was going to be meeting the big spider in the sky! He took her down with a dust pan and moved her somewhere else and I haven't seen her since.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

First time I saw those spiders was in Cairo,Ny. One showed up outside my window about 2 weeks before Halloween , because it was orange and black I let it live. ( I hate spiders,if you were paying attention to previous posts about spiders you know I have good cause) anyway it went away when winter set in. Didn't see another one till next year at the same time, so I started calling them Halloween spiders.... ( I don't hate spiders so much anymore)


----------



## RoxyBlue

When you've had a car for almost 13 years, it's hard to get into the mental mode which says "Time to replace it". And it only has 198K+ miles on it...


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Wow RB way to get your money's worth out of a car. Congrats! But why are you thinking of replacing it? If nothing is wrong with it keep it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have a 2001 Toyota RAV4 that I love, but it's starting to make sounds it didn't used to make, plus it's beginning to burn oil. Cabin noise has also increased, so I'm thinking it would be best to see what's out there. Bummer is, the new RAVs are all automatic and bigger than the one I have - not pluses in my book.


----------



## Zurgh

Would a dog sled be a viable alternative, RoxyB?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think my dog would object to that, Z


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I saw a Spirit Halloween store yesterday. They open August 30th! 

That means that the season has officially started :jol:


----------



## randomr8

Dollar store is already halloweened. Wifey picked up some body parts.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

I can't wait for the halloween stores to open I am seriously feinding for some Halloween! Hubby and I worked on our cemetary fence today and we are feeling the pressure to get every thing done. With work interrupting our build schedule we may have to cut a few things out. I don't want to do that but its only 6 weeks till we start setting up. We still have to finish the fence, our ailens we started, 6 in all, and make a background for our ailen crash site, and I want to make an ailen capsule, plus I am making my daughters costume.


----------



## Copchick

DreadKnightswife said:


> I am seriously feinding for some Halloween!


Me too, DKW! I started to hang some halloween pictures and my huge painting. I think I may attempt some blair crows this week, or maybe put the lights up on the roof.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

LOL cpchick do you think my neighbors would mind if I just put my cemetary fence up after I get it done? It's only a few weeks early...


----------



## jdubbya

Middle son was home for a day yesterday. Drove up from Camp Lejeune starting his three week pre-deployment leave. Dropped off his truck that he wants me to try to sell for him. We drove him to the Cleveland airport at 2:00 a.m. today so he could fly to WA state to spend his leave with his lovely wife. We likely won't see him again for about a year. He leaves for Afghanistan in mid September. Should be interesting trying to sell his vehicle. He gave me power of attorney to sign papers, etc.. now to market it a little and hopefully find a buyer. I really don't want to have to store it and it is huge so it can't be at our place indefinitely. School starts next Monday and youngest will be back in his routine. Our lives seem to settle back a bit this time of year as fall appoaches and the activities of summer draw down. I'm looking forward to taking some mornings/afternoons and just hitting up all the local stores to check their Hallowen merchandise. We also have three Spirit Stores opening, hopefully in the next couple weeks, so it'll be fun to browse around and see what's new.


----------



## Copchick

@ jdubbya - It must have been wonderful to see him, even for a short time, it can be most precious. Prayers for his safe keeping with his deployment next month. 

@ DKW - Go for it! I've been eyeing up my recent purchases and wondering the same thing. After 20 years the neighbors ought to be used to me by now.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Jdubbya prayers are being sent for you and your son! I know the pain of seeing someone leave for deployment! I am glad he got to see his wife, and YOU!


----------



## debbie5

Bought 2 huge bags of stuff from a fellow haunter who I never knew existed (on a small side street I never go down). He said he had a huge set up & sold it all off ....now I'm sad I never saw it. I wish there was a central place to find all the home haunts in my area. Anyhooooo--they gave me about $100 worth of stuff for $15, cuz I told them I was using it fro the school fundraiser. Sweet! Now, I'm hiding the two bags away from my husband (they're under the dining room table, like scareme has taught me to do)...LOL.


----------



## WickedOne1414

There is no way I'm gonna be able to walk tomorrow.


----------



## debbie5

wickedone- what's up with that?


----------



## dead hawk

deb, isn't it just sad that haunters have to sell their whole haunts off it takes away so much opportunity.

I was sleeping all day so I didn't get much done luckily I put blood all over my zombie with my glove paint method , ever notice how cold spray paint is when it goes on gosh


----------



## Goblin




----------



## dead hawk

aww


----------



## Headless

DreadKnightswife said:


> .... Then one morning I went outside and came face to face with her web, I about had a heart attack. I told hubby I was going to buy some spider killer and unless he moved her she was going to be meeting the big spider in the sky! ............


Yep that would be enough for me to bring out the spidey spray too!



debbie5 said:


> .......Now, I'm hiding the two bags away from my husband (they're under the dining room table, like scareme has taught me to do)...LOL.


My luck would be the dog would drag it out trying to go through the bags... So good luck with that Deb LOL

So cold here today we had snow about half an hour up the road. And it feels like it! Four more sleeps and I'm on holidays!


----------



## debbie5

Why yes, car dealership where I bought my car...I LOVE that an automated call was made to me at 8am, to remind me of my car inspection tomorrow. When the 'phone rings at 8am, all I can think of is: "WHO DIED!??"...sheesh...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Did my first attempt at screen printing T-shirts this morning. I still need to work on it a bit. I seem to have a problem getting the ink even. I'm sure that with a little more practice, I'll have yet another skill to add to my haunt resume by the end of my next weekend.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> . When the 'phone rings at 8am, all I can think of is: "WHO DIED!??"...sheesh...


That's funny. When that happens here, I think "Who is about to die?"


----------



## dead hawk

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Did my first attempt at screen printing T-shirts this morning. I still need to work on it a bit. I seem to have a problem getting the ink even. I'm sure that with a little more practice, I'll have yet another skill to add to my haunt resume by the end of my next weekend.


did you try a paint roller, that usually works nicely for screen printing.

Debbie, that is stupid they should atleast call you at lunch. I remember buying my car, I just went there with cash and bought it XD though it honks when I start it, and had some rust its character remember that


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Headless said:


> So cold here today we had snow about half an hour up the road. And it feels like it! Four more sleeps and I'm on holidays!


Wow snow. I am so jealous! I would drive that hour and a half to see it and play in it, its been so long! Its been in the 100's here for the last month and it very rarely snows in San Antonio!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

dead hawk said:


> did you try a paint roller, that usually works nicely for screen printing.


I did not. I used the squeegee that came with the SpeedBall kit. I have never heard of using a paint roller.

**EDIT**
Apparently, Firefox spell check recognizes "squeegee" as an actual word. Strange...


----------



## dead hawk

BioHazardCustoms said:


> dead hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you try a paint roller, that usually works nicely for screen printing.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not. I used the squeegee that came with the SpeedBall kit. I have never heard of using a paint roller.
> 
> **EDIT**
> Apparently, Firefox spell check recognizes "squeegee" as an actual word. Strange...
Click to expand...

 Yeah internet explore and windows recognizes squeegee too, I was surprised, yet oneeyedonehornedflyingpurplepeopleeater isn't a word :googly:

when I went to the museum and did the screen printing activity (even though the 4 year olds were waiting for me to get done) I used a roller and it went very smoothly  not sense not trying


----------



## Death's Door

Gooda Morning!

Been since last Thursday that I was here. Have some catching up to do. 

Roxy - Nice portraits of Willow. The student has talent
Copchick - Glad Cheddar is doing well.
Deadhawk - Nice zombie ya got there.
Deb - a 94 year old with dementia either should have their own escort or not be going at all. A lot can happen as far as being injured or wandering away or both. Anyhoo, it is a job just handling other people in the group. 

Had a great extended weekend. Decided to take off Friday and run errands and chill. On Saturday, I met up with the Jersey Devil Make & Take group at the Monster Mania convention and had a great time with them. Left there to meet up with the girls for movie night but hung out with them chatting with until 10 p.m. Got home and switched on The Mummy's Tomb and fell asleep in the couch until 5 a.m. I guess I was a tired pooch. 

I bought a few pictures while at the convention and will be putting them in frames. Hubby and I will be revamping my library room and I am going with the murder-mystery libary look so they will look great in there. We plan on rennovating the room after the holidays. Until that time, they would look great in the living room and dining room for Halloween. I have one of the Headless Horseman, Werewolf with Van Helsing and a smaller one of Dracula. Haven't decided if I am going to let AC Moore or Michael do the job or it I can order the frames and mattes and frame them myself. Because they are three different sizes, I was thinking about getting the two in the same size frames and getting the small picture in smaller size. Decisions Decisions!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*Deb, I think I have you beat on the crazies!*



Goblin said:


>


*:RANT WARNING:*

Gobby, you really nailed it this time. This is exactly what I wanted to do after I got home from church yesterday. A girl I used to be friends with that turned on me decided to come and visit us again. I only had to look at her once and I was ready to tear her head off. Her voice is especially irritating. After service let out I made sure to stay on my side of the room and hoped she would go away.

But no such luck. She comes over to me in that awful pink sequin dress and says "Oh hey girl! What's up?" I nearly lost it but instead I took a deep breath and told her to Stay away from me. She huffs then walks off. I'd begun to hope that she and her mother would leave so I could walk around too.

Again, no such luck. But I took a chance and went to sit with my brother and our friends. Then out of nowhere her mom decends on me and says, "May God Bless you and forgive you for the way you have treated my daughter." She sneaks up behind me!

I didn't even look at her, but said, "Ma'am with all do respect, please leave me alone." But she didn't. She continued to yell at me and I was so upset I didn't even hear what she said. I waited another moment and said louder. "Please Go away!" Then my both my brother and another friend of ours made her go away.

Then she has the nerve to ask, "Is this a church of God or the devil!" The other's laughed her off. But I just couldn't speak.

What really pissed me off is that my ex friend is older then me and yet she still needs her mom to fight her battles? It's so cowardly that I'm almost insulted!

I'm okay now, but I just needed to let it out!

*:RANT OVER:*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Project for the day, since I'm home - go through piles of paper in stacks on the table, in bags, and in the filing cabinet and start shredding what I don't need to keep (after reviewing the IRS records retention recommendations, of course). Then file the stuff I need to keep until the next time I'm in a "Purge Crap and Get Rid of Stuff" mood.


----------



## Copchick

^ After you're done, call me so I can give you may address and you can do my piles of papers/crap.  Funny how it all just builds up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, CC, I'm just hoping I haven't killed my shredder. It just stopped working, so I'm letting it cool down before trying again

And yes, it does build up. I laugh every time I see anything about going paperless, because there are so many things you still have to keep for various periods of time.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

RB and CC Add to the piles of papers three kids that like the write and draw and think you need to keep every single piece! I started scanning them into the computer in my spare time (remind me what spare time is?) So now I have a thick stack of those to go through because my fridge can't hold another sheet!


----------



## debbie5

DA- I have come to realize this (and it took me over 40 years..): when someone acts crazy to you, it's usually more about THEM than it is about YOU. 

(hugs)..go talk to your pastor, hun
...


----------



## Death's Door

Hey DA - You did the right thing and I'm glad that your brother and friends were there to support you. It's a shame that the mom did that in a house of worship.


----------



## Lunatic

DreadKnightswife said:


> RB and CC Add to the piles of papers three kids that like the write and draw and think you need to keep every single piece! I started scanning them into the computer in my spare time (remind me what spare time is?) So now I have a thick stack of those to go through because my fridge can't hold another sheet!


DKW,
You should explain to the kids that after one week the paper becomes material for starting fires. In the fire place or firepit that is.

Thats a great idea to scan the kids drawings. Never thought of that before.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh what a feeling. I am out of my Halloween storage units ....$180 a month for how many years you idiot??? Way too many.
Donated a nice chunk to Darksyde Arces Haunted House here in Michigan. Nice to see them being put to use this year!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> DA- I have come to realize this (and it took me over 40 years..): when someone acts crazy to you, it's usually more about THEM than it is about YOU.
> 
> (hugs)..go talk to your pastor, hun
> ...


Yeah, the crazies beat me to it, Skip (our pastor) was the next person they 'talked' to. I don't think there's anyone (meaning the other regular members) that she hasn't burned bridges with. It's sad.



Death's Door said:


> Hey DA - You did the right thing and I'm glad that your brother and friends were there to support you. It's a shame that the mom did that in a house of worship.


Yeah, they're awesome. I am so very grateful to have them around.


----------



## Copchick

Yippee!!! I just returned from appointments and errands and I discovered they have the Halloween/Pumpkin beer out. I have a bottle each in the freezer on ice to speed up the cooling so I can taste asap.

Tommyknockers Small Patch PumpkinHarvest Ale









and Shipyard Pumpkinhead Ale


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eight hours of sorting, shredding, and filing today - time for a mimosa:jol:

And I did not kill the shredder (aka, the Enron File).


----------



## MommaMoose

Copchick - I noticed quite a few Holiday brews when I was out and about today also. Didn't grab any yet but I am planning on it this weekend. Have to say that I am very disappointed with our Hobby Lobby. Yes, I know that it is a Christian based organization but why did they have to pick this year to stop selling anything Halloween related. Couldn't even find a crow in the whole store.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Only took me two shirts to figure out how to screen print this morning. First one actually turned out okay. Second one turned out awesome. I will be doing a video tutorial in a few days, showing my method, which is different from almost everything I found on youtube.


----------



## dead hawk

looking forward to see it biohazard.

Today was an uneventful day, I learned that another one of my friends was a backstabber and had way too much energy. now my dog is hunting the flies


----------



## Lord Homicide

T, Check this out if they sell it in PA.


----------



## debbie5

The leaves are JUST starting to turn....early, too!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

MommaMoose said:


> Copchick - I noticed quite a few Holiday brews when I was out and about today also. Didn't grab any yet but I am planning on it this weekend. Have to say that I am very disappointed with our Hobby Lobby. Yes, I know that it is a Christian based organization but why did they have to pick this year to stop selling anything Halloween related. Couldn't even find a crow in the whole store.


Give it time, I don't think they even put out the Halloween stuff till next month at least. They are above all a hobby shop. I wouldn't count them out just yet.


----------



## Headless

The past 30 hours or so have been very stressful. Before I left work last night I had a long conversation with one of my bosses in relation to him resigning his position. There are LOTS of aspects to this story but at the end of the day I can't help but feel compassion for his situation and have actually been in tears more than once today thinking about the outcome. People can at times be so cruel and it never ceases to amaze me the lengths some people will go to in order to get their own way. I'm so very glad I have a clear conscience in this matter - I just wonder how a few other people are able to sleep tonight. VERY unhappy person tonight.


----------



## Jack Mac

debbie5 said:


> The leaves are JUST starting to turn....early, too!


That is weird, just yesterday I noticed the same thing and I thought it had to be my imagination playing tricks on me again:googly:. I'm glad to see that I am not the only one who was seeing this, I feel better now.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

MommaMoose said:


> Copchick - I noticed quite a few Holiday brews when I was out and about today also. Didn't grab any yet but I am planning on it this weekend. Have to say that I am very disappointed with our Hobby Lobby. Yes, I know that it is a Christian based organization but why did they have to pick this year to stop selling anything Halloween related. Couldn't even find a crow in the whole store.


The Hobby Lobby near my house never has anything Halloween related, Michaels usually has a few things but most of it is stuff that we are beyond, only go to those places anymore to get paint and supplies for making other things LOL.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

DreadKnightswife said:


> The Hobby Lobby near my house never has anything Halloween related, Michaels usually has a few things but most of it is stuff that we are beyond, only go to those places anymore to get paint and supplies for making other things LOL.


Same here. But Spirit opens in 10 days!


----------



## debbie5

need to stop at Trader Joe's for a new bar of my fav soap (green tea)..now I just have to try to NOT buy anything else....


----------



## Death's Door

Jack Mac said:


> That is weird, just yesterday I noticed the same thing and I thought it had to be my imagination playing tricks on me again:googly:. I'm glad to see that I am not the only one who was seeing this, I feel better now.


I'm glad I'm not the only one that noticed that too. I was sitting on the front porch last night and noticed that the dogwood trees' leaves in my front yard are changing. I also noticed how the sunlight in my yard is changing also around this time. It's acting like it's in the middle of September with these changes.


----------



## MommaMoose

My Bradford pear has all kinds of pretty red leaves on it now but I just kinda thought that it was because it had bloomed early this year (earlier than all of the other ones in the neighborhood.) but then I noticed all of the red berries on the dogwoods. I know once I see them it won't be long before the leaves change color also. Fall might come early this year for us.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> need to stop at Trader Joe's for a new bar of my fav soap (green tea)..now I just have to try to NOT buy anything else....


I love Trader Joe's. Lots of unique items and I always try out their free samples of freshly brewed coffee when I'm there.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

BHC I haven't seen a single Spirit Halloween yet.


----------



## Draik41895

I'm getting back into the groove


----------



## dead hawk

I made a fog chiller but I don't like how it works, guess i'll just adjust it a tad.

I haven't been out into the world to see a spirit shop dread.


----------



## goneferal

Headless said:


> The past 30 hours or so have been very stressful. Before I left work last night I had a long conversation with one of my bosses in relation to him resigning his position. There are LOTS of aspects to this story but at the end of the day I can't help but feel compassion for his situation and have actually been in tears more than once today thinking about the outcome. People can at times be so cruel and it never ceases to amaze me the lengths some people will go to in order to get their own way. I'm so very glad I have a clear conscience in this matter - I just wonder how a few other people are able to sleep tonight. VERY unhappy person tonight.


Sorry to read that Headless. I went through something like this not too long ago. I had an employee try to undermine me and another employee. She's long gone now, thank goodness. Some people just aren't good people.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik, we now have proof you can walk and talk at the same time without running into anything


----------



## Hairazor

Draik, I Love your enthusiasm, it makes me smile! Don't forget to post pics!


----------



## dead hawk

show us your finished masterpieces draik.

Nothing better to get you in the Halloween spirit like watching horror movies, and goosebumps, then looking at props online to give you inspiration.

Found some cool things in my turtle tank today, its their shell sheddings but I am going to make them into a neat little necklace


----------



## WickedOne1414

Everyone under my roof should go naked because I'm sick of doing laundry.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

WickedOne1414 said:


> Everyone under my roof should go naked because I'm sick of doing laundry.


I am tired of it too!~ biggest pet peeve is when I just finish it all up and one of the kids say hey mom I found this in my room and they have a load or two in their arms...


----------



## DreadKnightswife

So on Saturday my oldest went to San Japan, (a Japanese Anime convention) she dressed as Chell from portal, so she needed to use black hairspray to make her blonde hair black. I had to spay almost the whole can on her hair to make it look right and now its 3 days and 5 hair washings since then and she still has black hairspray in her hair, on her clothes and pillow. In desperation I sat her down at the kitchen sink and used my old standby to remove Halloween makeup, baby oil. After an hour of liberally applying the stuff and using clean white towels to wipe it out I finally think it's all out! End rant LOL


----------



## Death's Door

I don't mind the laundry in the summertime. The clothes are smaller and lighter. The fall and winter wash have heavier items in them such as flannels, thermals and heavier jeans. 

I did strike it rich the last time I did wash. I usually claim the change that is left on the bottom of the washer and dryer. This time I found $48. Because hubby was away on an archery course vacay with his buddies, and I was the only one home keeping the fort down, I decided to keep it and put it towards groceries without using my own funds for that task.


----------



## Copchick

Dead Hawk - I had no idea that turtles shed their shell layers.

So the electrician that had a four hour window called and said he couldn't make it, they had a really big job that came up and have to reschedule. I told him "no", which kinda stunned him. I said he wasn't wasting anymore of my time and especially I was not taking time off work due to their cancelling. I did accept their rescheduling after THEY are finished for the day and AFTER I get home from work. Funny, I had gotten them from Angie's List with top marks. I know things come up, but man this really irked me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sookie is lying here in my office, fast asleep and all four paws going as if she's chasing something. I'm waiting for the whale noises to start next:jol:


----------



## Lunatic

Lol!
I love to watch dogs dream walk!


----------



## WickedOne1414

That sending my two teen Manboys out to job hunt was overdue heh heh :devil:


----------



## dead hawk

Copchick said:


> Dead Hawk - I had no idea that turtles shed their shell layers.


Yeah, some do, while others just spread their plates out and it grows over.

I cant wait for the Halloween stores to be open, I have 70 bucks to spend


----------



## dead hawk

Found a old screen door glass, think im going to try my hand at a peppers ghost, hopefully I can get it all figured out.

My fog chiller works, I was surprised how much I used my dremel to build it, and it either uses every ice cube in the ice box, or 2 ice packs


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 21 is Senior Citizens' Day, which applies to a goodly number of us here at HauntForum:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

If we have candles for the cake do we need a fire permit ?


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Yup especially if there is a candles for every year of each senior citizen on the forum!


----------



## Hairazor

Oh my, that ^ would be seen for miles, heehee


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bring on the Geritol!


----------



## dead hawk

Figured this was quite disturbing


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Back to the planning stage. I have built two completely different projection screens so far, and the unnaturally strong winds we get during storms here have virtually destroyed them. Now I am going to try a third time with one that attaches to the side of the house and to a tree, built out of the same 2 x 4 lumber that you frame a house with, except I am using treated lumber.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Hubby and I worked on our cemetary fence for awhile tonight, man sanding the pvc takes forever LOL


----------



## WickedOne1414

I need a really... really... REALLY big margarita on the rocks. Now.

:zombie:


----------



## Headless

Gasp - I made it - vacation time - 17 days of it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Congratulations, Headless! Go have a great time, and take lots of pictures of beautiful scenery to share with us!

**EDIT**
After a frustrating evening of fighting with the projection screen, I believe we have the situation handled. It is raining here at the moment, but we're not getting much movement from the screen itself. I will update if it has worked.


----------



## dead hawk

oh yay, enjoy your vaycay from decay.

Good work bio.

figured I might add a blue light bar (the one in the automotive department at walmart) to my fog chiller to give the fog a more visible effect. Anyone else feeling tired?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

dead hawk said:


> oh yay, enjoy your vaycay from decay.
> 
> Good work bio.
> 
> figured I might add a blue light bar (the one in the automotive department at walmart) to my fog chiller to give the fog a more visible effect. Anyone else feeling tired?


Thanks!

On the blue light bar, make sure that you seal the edges all the way around it, because they are very prone to leakage (It's wal-mart, whaddaya expect?) and water can damage the internal electronics. A little hot glue will seal it, and won't take away any light, either. Hope this helps!


----------



## dead hawk

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Thanks!
> 
> On the blue light bar, make sure that you seal the edges all the way around it, because they are very prone to leakage (It's wal-mart, whaddaya expect?) and water can damage the internal electronics. A little hot glue will seal it, and won't take away any light, either. Hope this helps!


Thank you very much  I will be sure to seal it, better safe than sorry eh?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

All you really have to do is make sure that you seal the seams where the light bar was put together.


----------



## dead hawk

BioHazardCustoms said:


> All you really have to do is make sure that you seal the seams where the light bar was put together.


will do, glad you gave me that tip or I would have ruined a perfectly good light


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Need to work on my entry for the mad scientist contest today but somehow am not in the mood, I am not really feeling all mad sciency right now. Ah well first off to work for an hour or two and maybe I will change my mind.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I need to be outside working, because I have to go to work tomorrow night, but I'm just not motivated to do so just yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 22 is:

Be an Angel Day - I'm going to tell the office dogs this in the hopes they believe it applies to them as well:jol:

National Tooth Fairy Day - I wonder what the going rate is for a tooth these days? It was a quarter when I was a kid.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Yeah, about those toothfairies. I think not!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, the framework for the screen held up like a champ. We've decided to wait until the week of Halloween to put the screen onto it, though, so that it doesn't tear up (I don't want to have to buy any more fabric this year.) But plastic sheeting works well on the framework, so I think we'll be okay. Pics are uploading to the computer now...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll be interested in seeing what you came up with, Bio. We bought a projector this year because I fell in love with the Spectral Illusions videos and want to try incorporating one or more into our display.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

That's what I'm using, Roxy. I got the Ghostly Hearse video, and want to make it seem to come from behind the house and disappear behind a tree.


----------



## dead hawk

oh my yes spectral illusions has a ghost I really want to put in my haunt, sadly I don't have enough money for a projector, the fabric, and the DVD for it. One day I how to get it. 

I got the lights on the machine, they work nicely.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've seen more than one person mention using a plain old, ordinary plastic shower curtain for projections and having it work quite well.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I tried the shower curtain method, but it looked too fuzzy for my tastes.


----------



## dead hawk

Why not use a bed sheet


----------



## Goblin

Went to my heart doctor for my six month checkup yesterday! He said my 
blood pressure was excellent. There was no change in the weak heart 
muscle or the leaky valve. (As long as they don't get weaker) which was
good news. Took 3 blood samples........One is to check my colesterol, the
second is to check about the prostrate, not sure what the third was for.
Waiting now to hear about the results now. My next appointment is February
27th. Now if I could just get rid of this cold!


----------



## debbie5

Good luck, Gobby!

I just spent 3+ hours anal-retentively detailing the inside of my car (hadn't been done in a year). My 16 year old helped a bit, and when she looked inside she said, "OMG...you are like OCD-cleaning!" And I said, "Yeah...when I ask YOU to clean out the car, THIS is what it should look like...like new" I"m so mean. I think I was the only kid who used to enjoy cleaning out the family car when I was a teen....and I dont really consider myself OCD. Just don't like a dusty, sandy car.
I'm surprised how wiped out I am..but then again, it is like..92 out and I still have my stupid sinus infection.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Buffalo-fried cicadas on CNN:

http://eatocracy.cnn.com/2013/08/21/ireport-buffalo-fried-cicadas/?hpt=ea_mid&hpt=hp_bn1

If we could get past the "ewwww" factor, that's a lot of free protein just waiting to be harvested:googly:


----------



## DreadKnightswife

dead hawk said:


> oh my yes spectral illusions has a ghost I really want to put in my haunt, sadly I don't have enough money for a projector, the fabric, and the DVD for it. One day I how to get it.
> 
> I got the lights on the machine, they work nicely.


I want one from them too. Just do not where to put it in my haunt, not really doing the ghost thing this year, if they had a clown I would have bought it already!

I do think a bed sheet stretched tautly would work, I know we use a painters tarp to project summer movies on with our wonder wall projector, it may not be perfect but I think the unsuspecting person would get a scare out of it.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

So I just found out the Alternator went out on Hubbys truck, and last week a hose ruptured on my van, we just can't get ahead! At this rate we will be lucky if all our ambitions this geat get done.


----------



## debbie5

I just went in for my "free" inspection & found out my alignment was way off (I figured that, as car was shaking).. $90 later.... (sigh). That's like...food for 2 weeks.


----------



## dead hawk

I realized my website has been up for a whole year O_O you would think I would have celebrated the crap out of that 8/15/13 yeesh, next year for sure.

I am now attempting to find some sounds for my props, and haunt.

Good luck on getting it fixed Debbie that stuff sucks


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm seriously loving both of these illusions. I'm just not sure how the cursed helmsemen would fit into my cemetary.





This one's a pretty close second.


----------



## debbie5

I need a Halloween Husband...one who will help me with my haunt and provide me with a budget that has more than two places to the left of the decimal point. Electrical experience will get you a signing bonus.


----------



## dead hawk

I fell in love the first time I saw this one


----------



## [email protected]

I love that one too Dead Hawk. But I don't have a projector. (Cue the violin music.)


----------



## debbie5

I'm tired!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> I'm tired!


Nice to meet you! I'm James!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Goblin said:


> Went to my heart doctor for my six month checkup yesterday! He said my
> blood pressure was excellent. There was no change in the weak heart
> muscle or the leaky valve. (As long as they don't get weaker) which was
> good news. Took 3 blood samples........One is to check my colesterol, the
> second is to check about the prostrate, not sure what the third was for.
> Waiting now to hear about the results now. My next appointment is February
> 27th. Now if I could just get rid of this cold!


:jol: Hey Gobbie,
I think maybe the third blood vial was to check you Halloweeness.....(I think you will score off the charts, my friend) Good to hear the update, and just to let you know.....we can't exist without you....take good care of yourself darling...we all LOVE you. (especially me, and we all know I am the most important one...what with all my voodoo magic and such)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gargoyles trump voodoo magic....


----------



## CrazedHaunter

dead hawk said:


> I fell in love the first time I saw this one "Restless Spirit" by Spectral Illusions - YouTube


I've been thinking of ordering this one and making a peppers ghost coming out of a grave in front of a tombstone using either my spare projector or a tv. Like I don't have enough projects already..


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> Gargoyles trump voodoo magic....


:devil:Wanna bet?:devil:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Zurgh

Beware of doppelganger hoodoo from the bayou...


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Hey Gobbie,
> I think maybe the third blood vial was to check you Halloweeness.....(I think you will score off the charts, my friend) Good to hear the update, and just to let you know.....we can't exist without you....take good care of yourself darling...we all LOVE you. (especially me, and we all know I am the most important one...what with all my voodoo magic and such)


 If that's true then there should be about 63 years of Halloweeness in
my blood! Come to think of it, the third sample did have an orangish tint
to it! Thanks for the kind words........I intend to be here till the day I 
die......and for several years thereafter!


----------



## Zurgh

You better be, gobby...


Been watching Kolchak: the night stalker... perhaps next will be Hellraiser...


----------



## debbie5

Blaarrgghhhhhhhhh...this Friday feels like a Monday!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I just made the trade of the year. A semi-working Dell desktop for 2 working Apple computers. A MacBook Pro and an Imac G5. So I traded the shop computer for a decent desktop and a good laptop. I think I came out ahead, but I'm not going to tell the other guy that.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

debbie5 said:


> I need a Halloween Husband...one who will help me with my haunt and provide me with a budget that has more than two places to the left of the decimal point. Electrical experience will get you a signing bonus.


Well you can't have mine! LOL


----------



## Copchick

Zurgh said:


> Beware of doppelganger hoodoo from the bayou...


I think Dr. Maniaco keeps a jar of that stuff in his haunted bayou cupboard. It's got a skull and crossbones on it too.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Copchick said:


> I think Dr. Maniaco keeps a jar of that stuff in his haunted bayou cupboard. It's got a skull and crossbones on it too.


It taste like snozberries, and helps you to see sound.


----------



## dead hawk

I think more people should read this before saying snozberries http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=snozberries


----------



## Bone Dancer

Morning already????


----------



## RoxyBlue

My boss just called to say he was running late. He had an ingrown toenail treated yesterday and apparently it took half a bottle of whiskey and some Percocet to somewhat kill the pain before he could get any sleep last night. Considering I had to have him repeat most of what he said when he called, I'm not sure he should actually get behind the wheel of a car. Of course, since he lives on the side of a mountain, chances are good that, if he's going to go off the road, it will happen when he tries to make the first turn on the gravel driveway he has.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

dead hawk said:


> I think more people should read this before saying snozberries http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=snozberries


Eww! That's gross!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Boss called back, figured he'd do the smart thing and stay home. Good call


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

dead hawk said:


> I think more people should read this before saying snozberries http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=snozberries


It's a reference to something naughty in a movie for children based off of an experience with hallucinogens. Still a funny word.


----------



## dead hawk

I just love to scare my cousin with the oompa loompa songs XD


----------



## Draik41895

Sorry it took so long to post these guys, my laptops been active up ately, so I could only upload them directly to fb and tumblr, I'll make a thread to show the rest of them.


----------



## dead hawk

very nice work draik


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Yeah, that's really gruesome. Awesome job!


----------



## Hairazor

Go Draik!


----------



## Zurgh

Cool, D!

Smegging sprunkled molevapt is way more bizonkulous than preening periwonkles, McEberuary! Slide on wit' cho' mad'elf, an groka' tanks onna flipslide, chaloopa dobba ding.:googly:


----------



## dead hawk

My new fog chiller, with the lights


----------



## Hairazor

Dead hawk, what did you end up using for light, I like it


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Awesome job dead hawk. Haven't tried a fog chiller because living in San antonio its still in the 90's around halloween and ice melts so fast


----------



## Copchick

Nice Draik!

By the way...










Whenever I see "Snozzberries taste llike snozzberries", I always think it in the voice of Gene Wilder saying it as Willy Wonka.


----------



## dead hawk

Hairazor said:


> Dead hawk, what did you end up using for light, I like it


 I used automotive light bars from walmart, you get 2 bars with 6 leds in it so its worth it


----------



## dead hawk

DreadKnightswife said:


> Awesome job dead hawk. Haven't tried a fog chiller because living in San antonio its still in the 90's around halloween and ice melts so fast


I use ice packs because they last longer and are reusable


----------



## Lunatic

Guess what day it is?
Awe c'mon, I know you can hear me!
Mike Mike, Mike, Mike, Mike....
FRIDAY!


----------



## Zurgh

Oh, HELL YEAH, Friday! Summon the Cyborg Kool-aid man an' lets get this mad party started!:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must be time to go home - the loonies are out


----------



## Troll Wizard

Lunatic said:


> Guess what day it is?
> Awe c'mon, I know you can hear me!
> Mike Mike, Mike, Mike, Mike....
> FRIDAY!


I thought it was supposed to be Hump Day? LOL....I really love that commercial!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

sometimes i swear I work with circus monkeys


----------



## Hairazor

^so that's where my co-workers disappeared to


----------



## Draik41895

thanks for the compliments guys. Does anyone have any ideas as to procuring a large amount of foam pumpkins cheaply?


----------



## dead hawk

Draik41895 said:


> thanks for the compliments guys. Does anyone have any ideas as to procuring a large amount of foam pumpkins cheaply?


 Group buys are a very good thing and it benefits many.


----------



## Copchick




----------



## Draik41895

made another thing guys


----------



## RoxyBlue

Although the idea of chickens "bursting" has a dark humor aspect, the actual expression is "don't count your chickens before they hatch"

Sorry to hear your college start time may be delayed


----------



## dead hawk

I like hauntcast too draik, but flatline radio is my absolute favorite


----------



## Copchick

Oh Draik, I hope it works out that you go to college in October.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Spent all day trying to draw up plans for my mad scientist entry to use my scrap wood to the best of its ability. I scrapped plans 5 times before I finally think I figured something out. Now I feel completely wiped out like I have been doing hard labor all day! Man this is hard work!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

DreadKnightswife said:


> Awesome job dead hawk. Haven't tried a fog chiller because living in San antonio its still in the 90's around halloween and ice melts so fast


I was wanting to create this effect for my cemetery, I'm wondering if the effect will be the same using dry ice.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Just going through my new Oriental Trading Company catalog that came yesterday. It seems to me they have really stepped-up their game this year. Kudos to them. Some nice stuff I just can't live without! (Yes, you can feel pity for me and my wretched habits)


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Dark Angel 27 said:


> I was wanting to create this effect for my cemetery, I'm wondering if the effect will be the same using dry ice.


We tried dry ice one year it lasted maybe an hour, but it is so expensive. It would be at least 20.00 a night per chiller.


----------



## dead hawk

the plastic bins I used kept in the cold pretty good, and I used a special gel Nordic ice pack they work quite well but you have to buy them in a pretty large quantity, or buy some on amazon in 10 packs or so


----------



## CrazedHaunter

May have to put halloween plans on hold this year,oh well will just give me more time to work on next year!!!


----------



## dead hawk

that sucks crazed 

Makin beef stew by my own recipe book, carrots, cabbage, onion, potatoes, some beef chunks, cinnamon, and a dash of horror


----------



## ~Hexxis~

*what i am thinking now... at this very moment.*

I am thinking I am stoked that I can do stuff on this website now, that I have met the requirements as of today to do so... but also that I am frustrated because i'm trying to figure out how to post a photo album to share with the rest of the freaks on here : P and I am having troubles. I have been able to post my album to my own profile... but how do I share under all albums?...

ANYONE have answers for me? TY much appreciated.


----------



## ~Hexxis~

*Nevermind!!! Lol. Im a dork.*

I just dicovered that it automatically file it under all albums when you select what setting for it when you initially make the album. Durrr. I feel retarded. Nevermind all about my last post. : )


----------



## dead hawk

I set up a photobucket so I can upload pictures here hex, just set ones up, upload your pics on there, then take a direct link and put it where you see the icon with the mountain and sun AKA the insert image icon.

buh..I....dang, I jut saw the NVM about your post hex...In my mind jim carrey is throwing a hat down and yelling AW COME ON.


----------



## Zurgh

If you wish to share a pic from your album in a post, simply go to your album, select a pic, copy the BB code, & paste it into your post.


----------



## Pumpkin5

~Hexxis~ said:


> ... but also that I am frustrated because i'm trying to figure out how to post a photo album to share with the rest of the freaks on here : P


:jol:Who you calling a freak? (I prefer to think of myself as "normally challenged")


----------



## Zurgh

What's this "normal" you speak of, P5. It sounds both odd and bland...:googly:


----------



## dead hawk

Normal? is that some kind of sandwich


----------



## Draik41895

I prefer the term "differently Sane"

In which I need money for Hauntcast


----------



## Pumpkin5

Zurgh said:


> What's this "normal" you speak of, P5. It sounds both odd and bland...:googly:


:jol:...Uhm....it requires illustrations....


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Zurgh said:


> What's this "normal" you speak of, P5. It sounds both odd and bland...:googly:


Yes Pumpkin5 Splain yourself... Normal ... Ha!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Svengoolie is on!


----------



## Goblin

Got the results back the blood tests. Everything's normal! No problems!
Gee, I never figured myself as being normal!

HA! HA! HA! HA! HA! HA! HA! HA!

Oh yeah Pumpkin5 the tests showed I had more Halloweeness in my blood
than a person half my age!


----------



## PirateLady

Tried normal once... didn't like it.... not sure why people try and be normal not fun at all.....


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Goblin for passing your tests!


----------



## RoxyBlue

About to go out for a four hour orchestra/cast rehearsal this afternoon. I predict much shoulder soreness by the time we get through all the music.


----------



## dead hawk

Im lookin at some effects, I now have enough for spectral illusions to buy my favorite ghost, but ghostly apparitions is also on the menu. I think I will go with spectral illusions because they are cheaper and look nice too


----------



## debbie5

Just got back from a weekend camping with adult Girl Scouts. In my next life, I hope I come back as a GUY so I don't have to listen to women gossiping & bitching & moaning about EVERYthing...also, if you snore, you should NOT be allowed to sleep in a cabin with normal people. I snore, but use a CPAP machine, which prevents it. Dear God..I was up til 3 am listening to people snore! Next year: I bring EAR PLUGS.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Had the whole family outside sanding pvc pipe for our fence for about 3 hours today. I tried to motive the kids by offering to pay them 10cents a piece. I got off easy and had to dole out less than 4bucks, I would have loved to have have owed them 10! (We had 103 pieces) Ah well we are now 1 step closer!


----------



## dead hawk

Working on lights for new prop, I m recycling garden lights and when I open it ll up there are 4 clutches of spider webs with a ton of little spider eggs >_>


----------



## MommaMoose

Congrats Gobby on the test results!!


----------



## goneferal

RoxyBlue said:


> About to go out for a four hour orchestra/cast rehearsal this afternoon. I predict much shoulder soreness by the time we get through all the music.


Roxy, What do you play?


----------



## dead hawk

goneferal said:


> Roxy, What do you play?


 I predict violin, she says shoulder pain and the violin is no joy ride when it comes to shoulder pain


----------



## dead hawk

I am now trying to upload a thunder and wind 5 hour long sound effect video on youtube, hope it all works


----------



## Goblin




----------



## DreadKnightswife

dead hawk said:


> I predict violin, she says shoulder pain and
> the violin is no joy ride when it comes to shoulder pain


She could also play Viola they both rest on the shoulder, however it could be either bass or cello also if the music requires lots of sweeping motions for the bow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

goneferal said:


> Roxy, What do you play?





dead hawk said:


> I predict violin, she says shoulder pain and the violin is no joy ride when it comes to shoulder pain





DreadKnightswife said:


> She could also play Viola they both rest on the shoulder, however it could be either bass or cello also if the music requires lots of sweeping motions for the bow.


And the winner is.....VIOLIN!

Normally not too much of a problem since I do daily shoulder exercises, but I'm having what appear to be rotator cuff issues with the left shoulder, so it makes playing a little more painful if I don't get frequent breaks. Since this was a complete music run-through with the cast, there weren't many breaks.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So, sitting in the dorm at work after lockdown (10:30 PM) last night, watching history channel, and Haunted History comes on. The subject was the Salem Witch Trials of 1692 (My main theme for my tombstones). Spent a little under an hour completely engrossed in the television, which hardly ever happens for me. I now have big ideas. Isn't it great when you've lost motivation and something comes along to super-motivate you?


----------



## Death's Door

Gooda Morning Peeps -

Goblin - glad to hear that your test results came back good. 

Worked on my craft den on Sunday. It's no longer a dump site. It's an organized as it's gonna be and vacuumned and craft table cleaned off. I came across a lot of halloween items from previous after-halloween sales that I decided to put together a "Haunt Your House" bag for our upcoming Pokeno Halloween party. I usually have a contest for the ladies and always give out a prize.

I also came across 5x7 pictures of Dracula (Lugosi) and Frankenstein (Karloff) that I bought at the 2012 Monster Mania that need to be framed. Also, found frames in my den that I can use and paint.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sometimes cleaning house is like going on a treasure hunt You find things you forgot you had.


----------



## Death's Door

I was just reading an article that today is National Dog Day. I thought everyday is Dog's Day (and Cat's Day for that manner!)

"Dogs do lots for their human friends, and every now and then they deserve a day just for themselves. Thank goodness for National Dog Day! All across America on Monday, dogs will be celebrating (we hope), bringing their lucky owners along with tennis balls in tow. They'll be digging in yards, chasing cats and loading up on extra doggie treats while the going's good."


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well, I've heard that "every dog has his day", but I always took that to mean that it got what was coming to it, good or bad.
Franks say that dogs are only smart enough to have just one day. Cats, on the other hand, have the whole year. 
It's been hot and humid today, so it turned out to be a Frank day, which means something totally different.


----------



## goneferal

RoxyBlue said:


> And the winner is.....VIOLIN!
> 
> Normally not too much of a problem since I do daily shoulder exercises, but I'm having what appear to be rotator cuff issues with the left shoulder, so it makes playing a little more painful if I don't get frequent breaks. Since this was a complete music run-through with the cast, there weren't many breaks.


Wow! Color me impressed, I always wished I knew how to play.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's an instrument designed to keep you humble about your abilities, because it gives you so many opportunities to sound not quite right However, when you play it well, it makes for a truly satisfying and sublime experience.

The Baltimore Symphony Orchestra occasionally hosts a Rusty Musicians event, where folks get the opportunity to play on stage with the professionals in a very supportive atmosphere. I've participated on two separate occasions and had a total blast. The second time was particularly memorable because random luck of the draw paired me with the concertmaster and put me right under Marin Alsop's nose. The concertmaster was absolutely delightful in addition to being a fabulous violinist, and I was totally giddy for hours afterwards from the music high. It was so much fun.


----------



## dead hawk

yeah violin is really fun, a friend of mine made me a violin and its much better than the 3000 one I have, the violin teaches you to be confident because you have to throw your music at people.

Here is my video for Halloween 




Today I received a donation of 20 dollars towards my haunt, I am very happy because now I can afford materials for props and the sort


----------



## Copchick

Roxy - The Rusty Musicians event sounds like it would be a blast. Kinda like sitting next to a rock star that you've always liked and admired. I really like listening to the violin, it calms my brain when it's working overtime. It's a beautiful instrument.

ION - Yesterday, I spent a few hours cleaning my first floor carpet. The machine I've had for at least 15 years, remember the Regina Steam cleaner? I discovered that the soap dispenser wasn't working right and all it did was wet my carpet, which created a funky smell to the carpet, making it worse. So Regina is kicked to the curb and I just got a brand spankin' new Hoover Power Scrub. Guess what I'm doing tomorrow.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Roxy, that is awesome. Kinda wish I was nearby so I could go watch it! My daughter playes to viola and I love going to her concerts!


----------



## MommaMoose

So the oldest (that just got out of the military and moved home in June) tells me today that he is changing jobs and moving out this weekend. Kinda floored me since I didn't even think he had saved up that much money. Don't get me wrong, I am happy for him but at the same time I would have liked a little more notice so that I could have made plans to help settle him in better. You know buy some groceries for him and other stuff moms do.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Speaking from experience, MommaMoose, sometimes a soldier doesn't want anyone's help, whether the soldier will sink or swim. We understand that the person trying to help is our mother, but we've been mentally conditioned to survive on our own in a combat environment, so it makes us feel weak to have any assistance. It's not that we don't appreciate the help, it's just that we don't know how to accept help and it makes us feel weaker than the next person.


----------



## MommaMoose

Actually the main reason I wish he would have given us more warning is so that we can get the vehicle that we are giving him transferred into his name along with a few other things. Trust me I do understand the whole military aspect especially after spending 10 years in myself with 3 overseas tours.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Copchick said:


> Roxy - The Rusty Musicians event sounds like it would be a blast. Kinda like sitting next to a rock star that you've always liked and admired.


Here's me sitting next to the "rock star", Jonathan Carney, concertmaster. This was at the BSO's 2011 Rusty Musician concert at Strathmore Hall. As you can see, we were taking the music very seriously My hand is blurred because Spooky1 took the picture without a flash.

BSO 2011 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/1[email protected]/


----------



## Zurgh

I brought home a new friend for the kitty's...










Actually, my sis was going to toss it out...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I got a very nasty email this morning, and am thinking about allowing the Field Artillery Sergeant/ Correctional Officer in me to respond to it. He has a very....descriptive way to put things. I'm generally more mellow and allow things to roll off my back.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Dead Hawk a 20 dollar donation is awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Bio One of my occasional tasks where I work is to draft responses to nasty emails when my boss is too hot under the collar to respond in a professional manner. He knows better than to put anything ugly into writing since it can come back and bite you in the a$$. He also asks me to review emails he's written before sending them to make sure he makes his point without stepping over the line. It's a fine art


----------



## Lunatic

RoxyBlue said:


> Here's me sitting next to the "rock star", Jonathan Carney, concertmaster. This was at the BSO's 2011 Rusty Musician concert at Strathmore Hall. As you can see, we were taking the music very seriously My hand is blurred because Spooky1 took the picture without a flash.
> 
> BSO 2011 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Elegant and eloquent pic Roxy!
You rock!


----------



## debbie5

Taking the kids clothes shopping for back-to-school. My parents are footing the bill, and my dad is **coming with us**. Not sure WHY (other than to pay) , but he is. Perhaps my nutsy mom worries I will lose the clothing money, cuz latley, she thinks everyone is a jerk but HER. Grr....I'm stuck, as I have no $$ for clothing this year...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I having one of those "sloppy swish Mokiki days".......


----------



## DreadKnightswife

I've been working on cutting out letters for our cemetary gate, I realized that I need a lot more experience with a jig saw!


----------



## RoxyBlue

A little while ago, a spider ran across my computer monitor and disappeared behind the desk before I could get him. Now I know he's in my office somewhere, waiting....waiting...


----------



## dead hawk

I found a shopping cart, PVC pipe, and some re-enforced tubing today arnt I lucky :3


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> A little while ago, a spider ran across my computer monitor and disappeared behind the desk before I could get him. Now I know he's in my office somewhere, waiting....waiting...


Geeeez Roxy, its just a little spider


----------



## dead hawk

I took about the shopping cart, I think my bunnies will be much pleased with it, I ended up also getting a dolly from the card XD. 

Roxy spiders fear you, it was like AHH A HUMAN and ran inside.

I've been looking at using cotton and glue as a replacement for paper mache, anyone know if it works?


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> A little while ago, a spider ran across my computer monitor and disappeared behind the desk before I could get him. Now I know he's in my office somewhere, waiting....waiting...


Ha, ha, I can relate! Funny story; I was pruning a ton of trees and shrubs and loaded everything into my Explorer, packed it all in nice and full. I unloaded the next day with no problem, but it was the day after that was the problem. SPIDER!!! I was sitting in the drivers seat and started the car up to go to work and as I glanced up at my visor...there staring at me...with it's multiple eyes...and large furry legs...and HUGE fangs was this garden spider...all sitting in it's web...staring at me from it's visor perch, watching. Well the big bad copchick (in full uniform) jumped out of the car and yes, I still screamed like a little girl! But damn, it was so close to me. I didn't kill it even though it totally freaked me out. I got a piece of paper and scooted it out.

Hey Roxy, I think the picture of you and Jonathon Carney is great. Two orchestral rock stars!

Oh, and continuing my carpet cleaning saga, I picked up a Hoover Power Scrub machine yesterday. LOVE IT!!! No more funky smell.


----------



## RoxyBlue

CC, if you'd been wearing your zombie zipperface makeup, the spider would have been the one screaming like a little girl

Friday when I walked out the door here at work, I just missed walking through an orb weaver's web which was strategically being spun directly over the office door. I think they're out to get me.


----------



## MommaMoose

I have an orb weaver in the back yard that has been playing with my youngest son. Every time he goes outside near the back fence she starts bouncing in her web. I go out and she is nowhere to be seen but the web is stretched out waiting for me to walk into it.


----------



## dead hawk

I finally bought the "restless spirit" ghost from spectral illusions


----------



## Copchick

MommaMoose said:


> I have an orb weaver in the back yard that has been playing with my youngest son. Every time he goes outside near the back fence she starts bouncing in her web. I go out and she is nowhere to be seen but the web is stretched out waiting for me to walk into it.


The orb spider that's living on my front porch bounces in her web too. I thought I was imagining it, seeing the spider bouncing in her web or maybe that something struck her web. She always takes her web down when dawn comes and puts it right back up in the late evening. The one good thing, is that we have an understanding that as long as she keeps out of the walkway, she can stay.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So today my mother is wearing a wound vac and a heart monitor and the Occupational Therapist has already been here (a gem). No problem with our two cats, they hide like they always do with strangers. and then the Physical Therapist is here. Bill, my adopted feral cat is stalking the PT. I was kinda watching him wondering what's going on...then he started to get really aggressive and I grabbed him. It was so odd, I've never seen him dislike a person, but he didn't like her. The PT never knew, she never even knew we had cats. He came up behind her, saw her bending over my mother and went nuts. I grabbed him and locked him up in another room. I was trying to think of an innocent reason why my cat wouldn't like her. I then came back and asked her, hey are you allergic to cats? She said yes, do you have any? I answered yes, I'll lock them in another room when you're here Ok? She thanked me. I didn't tell her what had just almost happened.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Ok it's confirmed, I DO work with circus monkeys and Hairazor you can take them back at anytime they're driving me nuts


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

E gads!


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Goblin said:


>


And I thought I was the only one!


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> BSO 2011 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


So are you second chair or first?

Rox, do you two walk around the house calling each other Spooky and Roxy? I just have to ask... although I'm sure I know the answer. lol


----------



## Lord Homicide

Lord Homicide said:


> So are you second chair or first?
> 
> Rox, do you two walk around the house calling each other Spooky and Roxy? I just have to ask... although I'm sure I know the answer. lol


You know (yeah double post!)... I got to thinking, do your musical cohorts know about your dark Halloween edge behind your classy side??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> So are you second chair or first?
> 
> Rox, do you two walk around the house calling each other Spooky and Roxy? I just have to ask... although I'm sure I know the answer. lol





Lord Homicide said:


> You know (yeah double post!)... I got to thinking, do your musical cohorts know about your dark Halloween edge behind your classy side??


The concertmaster (Jonathan) is first stand, first chair, first violin. Second chair where I sat is sometimes called assistant concertmaster. I am not in the same league as the lovely gentleman I shared a stand with, but I did manage to keep up with him so as not to embarrass myself

And no, we don't usually call each other by our avatar names, although we do have love notes written to Roxy and Spooky1 on the little dry erase board on our fridge:jol:

My musical cohorts are well aware of my dark Halloween side:devil: Some of them are fans of the holiday as well, although they aren't prop builders the way we are. I'm regularly asked to forward photos and YouTube links of our props and display. It is, after all, a creative endeavor which they fully understand, being creative themselves.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> The concertmaster (Jonathan) is first stand, first chair, first violin. Second chair where I sat is sometimes called assistant concertmaster. I am not in the same league as the lovely gentleman I shared a stand with, but I did manage to keep up with him so as not to embarrass myself


 Ehh... you are a lot lovelier than that gentlemen.



RoxyBlue said:


> And no, we don't usually call each other by our avatar names, although we do have love notes written to Roxy and Spooky1 on the little dry erase board on our fridge:jol:


lol, I didn't think so but I thought I'd be tacky and ask anyway.


----------



## Copchick

This is on my "wish list" for when I hit the lottery. This is so cool, especially at :20 when his head starts to move side to side. It's what lies in the dark shadows of my nightmares.


----------



## Draik41895

Pg, perhaps your kitty was acting defensive over your mother? Like a doggy Instead of a feline. 

Anyhow, I'm making a great pumpkin costume, I'll post pics later on, it's kinda awesome, even in theses early stages. I'm building a helmet/mask out of a cauldron and a helmet.

Next on the list is to watch all the Hannibal movies. I've only seen Silence of the Lambs before, but we own all of them. Would it be better to watch them chronologically, or in the order of release?


----------



## Hairazor

Holy Buckets Copchick, I hope you hit the lottery and get one of those

Draik, can't wait to see what you have dreamed up now!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Copchick said:


> This is on my "wish list" for when I hit the lottery. This is so cool, especially at :20 when his head starts to move side to side. It's what lies in the dark shadows of my nightmares.


That's pretty cool! Wonder how hard it would be to re-create it on a home haunter's budget....


----------



## dead hawk

Bio, I was wondering the same thing, it looks easy enough to build with high torque motors and a gear/mech system with a cheap ardunio board and some fabric and styrofoam


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

dead hawk said:


> Bio, I was wondering the same thing, it looks easy enough to build with high torque motors and a gear/mech system with a cheap ardunio board and some fabric and styrofoam


I was thinking that I could mechanize the wings with hinges and bicycle brake cables. The head could probably be mechanized with a shiatsu massager, and fog could be run through a piece of vacuum cleaner hose. Probably have to control it from an arduino or something similar, though.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My tombstone flapper I made a couple years ago has the same wing movement, driven by a vent motor. On a haunter's budget, you could replicate the head movement with a second motor - some of the cauldron creeps folks have posted here use that technique. Run a line for a fogger through the head and you're ready to go.

Of course, replicating the look of that gorgeous gargoyle would take a little more effort


----------



## dead hawk

Attempting to make a concrete mold of a mini skull right now, a bit worried that the concrete had a little too much water but I will just do a whole different layer on top of that "detail layer"

Roxy, replicating it with Styrofoam and a good close up image of the face wouldent be too hard. BELIEVE IN YOURSELF CHILD


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

Draik - watch them by release date. "Silence of the Lambs" will always be my fav. Before that was "Manhunter" which stars William Peterson. That's where Lecter makes his debut.

Bio - I challenge you to build the big gargoyle for Dark Lane.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Copchick said:


> Bio - I challenge you to build the big gargoyle for Dark Lane.


Ah crap. Like I didn't have enough to do already. Does it have to be built for this year?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Draik - watch them by release date. "Silence of the Lambs" will always be my fav.


Ever seen "Silence of the Hams" - funny...


----------



## RoxyBlue

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Ah crap. Like I didn't have enough to do already. Does it have to be built for this year?


She did say "challenge", didn't she?:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, what are the dimensions of that gargoyle?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

RoxyBlue said:


> She did say "challenge", didn't she?:jol:


You're right, she did. That's not good...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> Ever seen "Silence of the Hams" - funny...


Just watched this clip


----------



## debbie5

Oooooo..BILLY ZANE!! He's so sweet & yummy here, it makes me teeth hurt.


----------



## Hairazor

Great, now I need to see Silence of the Hams!


----------



## Nrthrnstr

So, I finally figured out there was a HauntForum app for my phone and I downloaded it. I'm on my phone far more then my PC. I try to enter my usernameand password and it continues to tell me that one or the other is invalid.... I'm very frustrated today. I've been trying for hours to get Facebook to show me things I posted in 2011 and it is telling me there is nothing in 2011 on my timeline. I really hope this is not a sign as to how the rest of my day is going to go. Sigh. Any help I can get would be wonderful.


----------



## Bone Dancer

It's been a long day and I'm tired.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nrthrnstr said:


> So, I finally figured out there was a HauntForum app for my phone and I downloaded it. I'm on my phone far more then my PC. I try to enter my usernameand password and it continues to tell me that one or the other is invalid.... I'm very frustrated today. I've been trying for hours to get Facebook to show me things I posted in 2011 and it is telling me there is nothing in 2011 on my timeline. I really hope this is not a sign as to how the rest of my day is going to go. Sigh. Any help I can get would be wonderful.


There's a thread about the mobile app that might be worth reading. If you continue to have issues, post any questions in that thread.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=27032


----------



## Nrthrnstr

That's awesome, thank you so much for your help! It's appreciated!


----------



## Draik41895

I spent most of the day painting my friends bathroom. Whoopee, now I've got another to do, but that'll wait another day. Least I'm getting payed.


----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Ah crap. Like I didn't have enough to do already. Does it have to be built for this year?


Being that there are ONLY 62 days left until the big day, no I'll CHALLENGE you to just do it for next year.



Lord Homicide said:


> Ever seen "Silence of the Hams" - funny...


I have never even heard of it. I watched the clip and oh man it makes me miss the comedy of Dom DeLuise. Wow, there's alot of big name people in it. Looks like I've got to get it from the library.



Hairazor said:


> Copchick, what are the dimensions of that gargoyle?


I believe the description said that the wing span was 14 feet. Yikes! Hear that Bio, make a note. 



Bone Dancer said:


> It's been a long day and I'm tired.


Naps. Need more naps! When I used to work Night Turn, I could even do a power nap standing up, I can sleep practically anywhere. I love naps.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

wife just called said a tree just fell on the back of the garage right where all my props are stored. hope for best.


----------



## Copchick

^ Oh no!!! Keeping fingers crossed for you.


----------



## dead hawk

eek I hope they are all ok, I see she pulled the "tree fell" thing best look out for the ax :3


----------



## Hairazor

Oh no, CrazedH, bad enough a tree on your garage, hope props are OK.


----------



## dead hawk

I made a successful mold and poured plastic in it but sadly it was too brittle, so I am now attempting to make my skulls from latex


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Nrthrnstr said:


> So, I finally figured out there was a HauntForum app for my phone and I downloaded it. I'm on my phone far more then my PC. I try to enter my usernameand password and it continues to tell me that one or the other is invalid.... I'm very frustrated today. I've been trying for hours to get Facebook to show me things I posted in 2011 and it is telling me there is nothing in 2011 on my timeline. I really hope this is not a sign as to how the rest of my day is going to go. Sigh. Any help I can get would be wonderful.


There has been a lot of people complaining about missing things on Facebook today. I believe they are messing with stuff again.


----------



## Zurgh

Made some mache clay, it is too wet & sticky to work with... so now it is drying out under a fan in the infernal heat of the garage... thinking I used a bit too much water. Grumble, grumble, mambo mumble... another setback, so, guess I'll work on something else for a while... or play a game, or cook something, maybe tyti buldf iorgj fjfj... strange, spell check has failed...:googly:.............


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Ok got home and checked garage not too much damage but I did lose my tree stump that I was working on for my cauldron creep. Will have to check better this weekend to see if anything else got damaged but have to cut tree off the roof first. The local councilman stopped by to talk to me and said they are thinking it was a small tornado because of the erratic winds and Localized damage. Pam's mustang got damaged but the galaxy survived undamaged


----------



## Zurgh

Hope no one was hurt and the damage isnt too extensive, CH.

Spell check test: i wod leek tome brim de pershols of wittols umber shem nukelok arounda dese puromba ink lawohools gimber whaz. Fizit yester bere noch hah, kartouchka.... Nope, me' digitall spelll checkk hath failed thee...


----------



## Copchick

Crazed H - sorry to hear of your damage, and so glad no one was hurt!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Copchick said:


> Being that there are ONLY 62 days left until the big day, no I'll CHALLENGE you to just do it for next year.


Thank you! You're a saint among women, because I doubt I will even have time to start drawing it out before November 1st.


----------



## MommaMoose

So sorry about the tree CrazedH. Hopefully the damage to the Stag isn't to expensive. Thankfully no one was hurt when the tree came down.


----------



## debbie5

tv show "Heroes of Cosplay" = my new nerd delight...I've learned new costume making techniques and materials in each of the 3 episodes I've seen. Oh, to be young again and have a sh*tload of disposeable income to spend on costumes....


----------



## DreadKnightswife

CrazedHaunter said:


> Ok got home and checked garage not too much damage but I did lose my tree stump that I was working on for my cauldron creep. Will have to check better this weekend to see if anything else got damaged but have to cut tree off the roof first. The local councilman stopped by to talk to me and said they are thinking it was a small tornado because of the erratic winds and Localized damage. Pam's mustang got damaged but the galaxy survived undamaged


Wow a small tornado! That is crazy! I'm glad everyone is alright. Props and other things can be replaced but loved ones can't!


----------



## Copchick

So I thought that I'd sit with my coffee this morning and do some research on how to get our well tested at our camp to keep track of any possible future contaminants with the fracking boom in Jefferson County. Wow, I've located a few drill sites that are kinda close, although not next door. I've got to contact a DEP accredited lab to perform the testing. Our well has always had fantastic water as we are tapped in to a really good source underground. I am so afraid that the area fracking will pollute the well. There is so much information from the PA DEP regarding the Marcellus Shale drill sites and regulations and such, alot to read.


----------



## Hairazor

Brings a whole new meaning to WTF--what the frack


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Look who came to visit me this morning at the shop? Isn't she lovely?









And for you smart people out there....what kind of grasshopper/shrimp creature is this? I saw him last weekend at the coast climbing on the side of the garage.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Luna moths are so pretty. We've seen one up in our area maybe once or twice.

August 30 is:

Frankenstein Day






Toasted Marshmallow Day


----------



## Death's Door

Crazed - sorry hear about the damage. Just glad no one was hurt. Props can be fixed or replaced.

Copchick - good luck with that

Today is a good day -


It's Friday
It's Payday
The office is closed at 1 p.m.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Moth is pretty, never seen a cute little guy like the other one...


----------



## Bone Dancer

The grass hopper is called a katydid. Normally seen as green. Also known as a bush cricket.
The long part on P5 photo is an egg tube used to place eggs under tree bark or in the ground.
Quiz will be at the end of the day


----------



## goneferal

*Thanks Roxy!*



RoxyBlue said:


> Luna moths are so pretty. We've seen one up in our area maybe once or twice.
> 
> August 30 is:
> 
> Frankenstein Day
> 
> Young Frankenstein in Five Minutes - YouTube
> 
> Toasted Marshmallow Day


That was great.


----------



## Copchick

In is International Bacon Day this weekend (I'm seeing the dates for Aug 30th AND 31st) here is what Ford has put out there for us bacon enthusiasts/maniacs. I wonder if you can lick it and it tastes like bacon? http://consumerist.com/2013/08/30/have-you-done-your-international-bacon-day-shopping-yet/


----------



## dead hawk

working on a new prop but I cut myself with the saw right on my knucle, that's going to make me slower and set me back some :\


----------



## Draik41895

So let me get this straight.. A one eyed one horned flying purple people eater, eats PURPle people? i was always under the impresion that it Is purple and eats regular people!?


----------



## dead hawk

Draik41895 said:


> So let me get this straight.. A one eyed one horned flying purple people eater, eats PURPle people? i was always under the impresion that it Is purple and eats regular people!?


 OHHH that's why the purple people are on the endangered species list, they are being over fished


----------



## Zurgh

Release the hounds and magic ponies, damn the escaped maids and secretaries, double the shifts in the mache mines, triple the output of the reactors, full speed ahead on project; Flanged Eating Bollesta! To the labs, Igor, post haste!:googly:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

ok round 2... now they have news trucks setup all along my street. like itts gonna hit me twice in 2 days. it would be funny if the roof got torn off and body parts went flying everywhere.. lol i can just see the reporters reactions..


----------



## Copchick

CrazedHaunter said:


> ok round 2... now they have news trucks setup all along my street. like itts gonna hit me twice in 2 days. it would be funny if the roof got torn off and body parts went flying everywhere.. lol i can just see the reporters reactions..


That would be hilarious!



Draik41895 said:


> So let me get this straight.. A one eyed one horned flying purple people eater, eats PURPle people? i was always under the impresion that it Is purple and eats regular people!?


That has always been the big question. Maybe the pic will solve it.


----------



## Copchick

As an FYI, Pat Catan's had real pumpkins for $4.00! They were all nice sized, kinda on the large scale and they had long stems. They must have just gotten them in, there weren't any blemishes either. I got three. They also had the itty bitty pumpkins, so I got some of those too.


----------



## Hairazor

CrazedHaunter said:


> ok round 2... now they have news trucks setup all along my street. like itts gonna hit me twice in 2 days. it would be funny if the roof got torn off and body parts went flying everywhere.. lol i can just see the reporters reactions..


Well, if you are looking for the silver lining, the reactions would def be it!


----------



## Jack Mac

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Look who came to visit me this morning at the shop? Isn't she lovely?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that you post that picture. Yesterday, my dog had a face to face encounter with one. I took this picture right before it flew onto Rocco's head and scared the hell out of him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is that he jumped into the tub as soon as he got home, I have never seen him as eager to take a bath before! I didn't take a picture of that but this is him when we were house hunting. Same look different tub, lol!.
Click to expand...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

@CopChick: Whether he's just purple, or he eats purple people, he's a cute lil bugger.


----------



## Spooky1

Hairazor said:


> Copchick, what are the dimensions of that gargoyle?


He's 8ft tall. So I hope Bio has a lot of storage space.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Spending the weekend with my son at DragonCon, Atlanta. Got great autographs ... Bender from Futurama, Mitch Pileggi from X-Files/Supernatural, Doug Jones (Abe Sapien, SilverSurfer), Lou Ferigno (Hulk) and ... wait for it ... Ed Asner. What a WONDERFUL man. We chatted for a few minutes and he signed a picture from UP.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Spooky1 said:


> He's 8ft tall. So I hope Bio has a lot of storage space.


I'm working on making more storage space now, lol

So I went with Darrel today to get some foam from someone that gave it to him. Their directions were horrible, but we finally found the place. 15 sheets of 4 ft by 12 ft by 6 inch thick white bead foam that we could get to. Not my favorite medium, but I'm still happy to have it. We cut 3 ft off of each sheet in order to load it into the vehicles, and it still stacked up past the roof of my truck, and completely filled his van. Now I'm sunburned and exhausted, but at least I have some free foam!


----------



## dead hawk

I am done trying to work with plastic, its just too hard to melt and make skulls. So now I am using a different material for my product line...concrete. its durable, strong, wont fade, and super easy to make but hard to destroy


----------



## RoxyBlue

A not so cute flying purple people eater:


----------



## dead hawk

RoxyBlue said:


> A not so cute flying purple people eater:


 That's adorable.

My finger still hurts pretty bad but I think I will be able to play violin in 2 days,
The casting of my skulls is going well, hopefully they come out smoothly


----------



## Zurgh

In full tilt production mode, but running out of things to mache... perhaps I'll try to mache unsuspecting family members...


----------



## dead hawk

yay my molds produced 2 lovely skulls, and 2 more are in the molds, at this rate I will have a whole room full XD


----------



## Zurgh

This is a rare, Flanged Eating Bollesta...Think I drew this 21-25 years ago... not a purple people eater...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I like this Zurgh....you were what?? Like sixteen? Seventeen? What a talent, even then!!!


----------



## Zurgh

Think I was 12-14 when I drew it... haven't drawn much recently... usually just draw a bunch of rough concept drawings when I have an idea about a prop, concept, or contraption...


----------



## Evil Queen

Nice work young Z.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Ugh. Must go to the garage tomorrow and sort through the pile of lumber that is my ghost town facades. Its been hot and HUMID here, as of late. Not your normal run-of-the-mill weather for Las Vegas. Guess I'll just suck it up. Or wait till the last minute and rush like crazy to finish........Need motivation or a beer...what to do..what to do......


----------



## Troll Wizard

Just got done moving my son out of his apartment about an hour ago. Just got home and now the bad thing is that when he finds his new place, we get to do it all over again.

Now my daughter is thinking about moving also! I'm thinking will this ever end?


----------



## Goblin

My BIL (the one with Alzheimers) got choked yesterday and stopped breathing! Luckily my niece was there to give him CPR
till the paramedics arrived! He spent the night in the hospital and is back home today!


----------



## Copchick

Thank goodness your niece was there AND that she knew what to do. Everyone should know basic first aid and cpr. It literally can save a life. Good job on her part!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Zurgh said:


> Think I was 12-14 when I drew it... haven't drawn much recently... usually just draw a bunch of rough concept drawings when I have an idea about a prop, concept, or contraption...


:jol: You should draw more, it is a great outlet for your creativity. (plus you could post pictures here for us all to enjoy...)


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Soupposed to finish painting the cemetary fence today but woke up with a migrain. Hopefully I can get it under control and get some things accomplished this weekend.


----------



## debbie5

I finally cleared my mind of several unpleasant tasks I've been putting off for months (the worst one was figuring out my Girl Scout troop's bank account). All has been resolved and it's a HUGE stress reliever to have that off of my mind. Gotta run some errands & hit the pool for some womanatee time with my wee one. It's grossly humid out and will be raining on & off all freaking weekend, which is annoying and totally screwing up my plans. I watched some show about wartime foods in England, and now thinking of making Woolton pie with oatmeal sauce...wondering just how gross it might be. http://www.westingourmet.co.uk/gourmet-club/lord-woolton-pie-recipe/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ever notice how when you make an inquiry about a car on line, you become very popular with the car salesmen? I simply asked about a price and I've gotten three emails and two phone calls so far. In one email, the gentleman asked what he could do to earn my business. I'm tempted to write back and say "Sell me the car for $5000 below list price"


----------



## dead hawk

skulls are done and painted, yay for mass production.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Pretty cool DH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I was out back this morning cleaning up the storm damage when Pam sticks her head out and asks "how are you getting rid of all those branches ". I just gave her a look and said I'm not. She looked at me quizzically and I said "Halloween props" she just cursed under breath and went inside. I think she called someone to see if I could be committed


----------



## dead hawk

CrazedHaunter said:


> I was out back this morning cleaning up the storm damage when Pam sticks her head out and asks "how are you getting rid of all those branches ". I just gave her a look and said I'm not. She looked at me quizzically and I said "Halloween props" she just cursed under breath and went inside. I think she called someone to see if I could be committed


lol, cant wait to see what you do with them


----------



## Hairazor

Dead hawk, those skulls look old and creepy, yay!


----------



## dead hawk

Hairazor said:


> Dead hawk, those skulls look old and creepy, yay!


 Thank you, I used black and brown paint for them


----------



## Copchick

Roxy - All they can say is "no". 

I'm jonesing for a new car myself, but there's nothing wrong with my '02 Explorer with 120,000 miles on it. I love it still but I think maybe in a year or two will be the time for a new one. Has anyone noticed that they're sacrificing cargo area for more seating? WTF, I don't need more seats, I want the cargo space! Like car owners are traveling all the time with 8 people in it. Really? More like dogs, a rabbit and stuff back and forth to camp! Oh and work stuff too. 

Crazed H - How about some blair crows? 

Oh well folks, off to camp. I'm really late getting on the road, but had alot of chores and errands to catch up on before leaving. I hope everyone has a happy, and safe labor day weekend!


----------



## Nrthrnstr

How do I post a small video? and can I add it to an album? I'm slowly figuring things out around here.


----------



## debbie5

Roxy- when I was car shopping, I made the mistake of asking online for a price. I eventually had to tell the people to stop bugging me almost *daily* with emails & phone calls.

And I agree: I need CARGO room. Please, please, start making station wagons again fer crineoutloud.


----------



## dead hawk

Nrthrnstr said:


> How do I post a small video? and can I add it to an album? I'm slowly figuring things out around here.


 you can link the video here with that little globe with the chain icon, to add it to a album you do the same


----------



## Wyatt Furr

CrazedHaunter said:


> I was out back this morning cleaning up the storm damage when Pam sticks her head out and asks "how are you getting rid of all those branches ". I just gave her a look and said I'm not. She looked at me quizzically and I said "Halloween props" she just cursed under breath and went inside. I think she called someone to see if I could be committed


I would do the same thing..oh, wait..I have......


----------



## Zurgh

I'm guilty of branch collecting for prop use, too...


----------



## Nrthrnstr

Haha, the neighbors always ask if we are collecting fire wood! We have all 5 kids carrying sticks and branches larger then themselves all through the neighborhood. Haha


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

what have I missed


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nrthrnstr said:


> How do I post a small video? and can I add it to an album? I'm slowly figuring things out around here.


Do you have a YouTube or Photobucket account? Either one can be used to post links to videos here.



debbie5 said:


> Roxy- when I was car shopping, I made the mistake of asking online for a price. I eventually had to tell the people to stop bugging me almost *daily* with emails & phone calls.


We have an answering machine, which conveniently deals with the phone calls. I may eventually email the guy who's been emailing me and say I need to see the car locally (the one I asked about is in Annapolis).


----------



## dead hawk

something about my props is different, they are scarier. I believe it is because I am pouring my pride into each one. every single prop gets a chunk of my pride and it just makes it that much better, so I hope everyone else pours their pride in their props because if you arnt I think im just crazy cause you guys make some pretty scary props


----------



## Goblin

My BIL is still having trouble breathing so they ran tests and found out he has
double pneumonia in both lungs. It's not looking very good right now.


----------



## dead hawk

aww  I hope he makes it through ok


----------



## Zurgh

At a bar, not drinking- but rockin out to my bro's band... And dancing...


----------



## Evil Queen

Sending prayers for your BIL, Gob.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My lovely wife just told me that she wants us to set up our Halloween display. I believe this to be conclusive proof that I've finally been able to infect her with the "Haunter Virus" for which there is no cure.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> My lovely wife just told me that she wants us to set up our Halloween display. I believe this to be conclusive proof that I've finally been able to infect her with the "Haunter Virus" for which there is no cure.


Good job! I've got mine to look for Halloween stuff when we're out... and she's interested in going to make & takes... it's a start!


----------



## dead hawk

today I was wallowing around the dumpsters of spirit Halloween, and found 5 pounds of cut up chain, an old dell computer (at the bottom) some plastic boxes, 4 metal bars and a black tarp so i'd say I got quite a few things


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nice score, but do you ask first. Some people are kinda fussy about that stuff. Generally it not the stuff itself but the liability if you get hurt in "thier" dumpster. Always better to ask first. Besides who knows what else they may have that they dont want.


----------



## MommaMoose

Bio and Lord I am kinda jealous. My husband tolerates my Halloween obsession and did increase my Halloween budget by $25 this year but I still can't get him to look for stuff or help me set up.


----------



## debbie5

MommaMoose- mine is the same...we've had to many arguments when he moves stuff or re-sets lighting that I took 2 hour+ on....so....he now no longer helps me except to set up the cemetery fencing.  You may think "wise man!" but he seriously could not stop fussing with things like an old woman with knick knacks..drove me nuts and he never understood why I'd get pissed when he *undid* all my work... it was time wasted.


----------



## dead hawk

Bone Dancer said:


> Nice score, but do you ask first. Some people are kinda fussy about that stuff. Generally it not the stuff itself but the liability if you get hurt in "thier" dumpster. Always better to ask first. Besides who knows what else they may have that they dont want.


 depends where stuff is if I ask, the dumpsters were overflowing with boxes which was my original idea of going there, I even stacked the boxes up :3. it was actually outside a spirit Halloween store or should I say tent


----------



## dead hawk

Thank you workers world wide, and happy fall every ghost n ghoul


----------



## N. Fantom

Just got back from Carnival of Madness (metal concert) and it was ridiculously amazing. The fact that that it was pouring rain only got everyone even more pumped. Although, i found out that one of my favorite artists sucks live


----------



## Lord Homicide

N. Fantom said:


> Just got back from Carnival of Madness (huge metal concert) and it was ridiculously amazing. The fact that that it was pouring rain only got everyone even more pumped. Although, i found out that one of my favorite artists sucks live


Who headlined?


----------



## N. Fantom

Lord Homicide said:


> Who headlined?


Shinedown but they really didn't fit in with any of the other bands, they were more soft rock than metal


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

MommaMoose said:


> Bio and Lord I am kinda jealous. My husband tolerates my Halloween obsession and did increase my Halloween budget by $25 this year but I still can't get him to look for stuff or help me set up.


Generally, my wife just shakes her head and mutters something that sounds suspiciously like "Idiot". After last year's turnout, though, she has been becoming a little more enthusiastic about it. Yesterday, she asked me if it was time to set up yet? I told her that I have to mow the lawn one last time, then we can set up the week of the 15th. For the record, I consider my haunt a "Green" enterprise. Almost everything is recycled, re-purposed, or found. I usually only have to buy paint.


----------



## Lord Homicide

N. Fantom said:


> Shinedown but they really didn't fit in with any of the other bands, they were more soft rock than metal


Shinedown's cover of Simple Man is bad ass


----------



## Lord Homicide

MommaMoose said:


> Bio and Lord I am kinda jealous. My husband tolerates my Halloween obsession and did increase my Halloween budget by $25 this year but I still can't get him to look for stuff or help me set up.


I guess I just wore my wife out at thrift stores by explaining what something could become... Now, if she sees something that I don't, she'll present it to me like Vanna White. Almost always it is something usable. My wife never was into Halloween until last year so, again, I'm pretty sure it was because I wore her out with it. "Can't beat'em, join'em"


----------



## Wrexalot

Sigh... Currently thinking how it sucks to work on Labor Day ( and more importantly, my kiddos birthday) People really should schedule all their Traumatic car accidents Monday- Friday 9-5. I guess I should have thought of that when I decided to work as a blood guy...


----------



## Bone Dancer

I'm sure they would if they could. Some people are so inconsiderate.


----------



## WickedOne1414

That celebrating my aunts birthday was nice but the glass feels half full without my parents being there to celebrate any events anymore~ SIGH!


----------



## MommaMoose

Why is it that some family members won't contact you about,not even if someone dies? My kids are never contacted by their biological father for anything, no birthday wishes, Christmas wishes, graduations, nothing. When their Great Grandmother died their cousin called to let them know. Their father never even thought to call them to even find out if they wanted to go to the funeral. Now my youngest just got a call from his cousin that his grandmother passed away this morning. His father hasn't even bothered to call either of them to let them know. Just another reason why I am so glad I divorced the jerk. Sorry Rant over now.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

So I am feeling better this morning after my trip to the ER to have a 1 inch staple removed from my finger. I am sooooo happy the staple missed my bone and I have use of my hand for the coming set up, and to finish my mad scientist entry! I can't believe I didn't move my finger in time! So do I have to count the cost of my ER visit in the cost of my prop...or any reisdual blood on the prop? LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's 2:00 in the afternoon and I haven't done anything remotely useful or productive yet. Makes me wonder how this holiday got the name "Labor Day"


----------



## dead hawk

RoxyBlue said:


> It's 2:00 in the afternoon and I haven't done anything remotely useful or productive yet. Makes me wonder how this holiday got the name "Labor Day"


 well its supposed to be a day of rest but I find myself making more products to sell so I guess I am breaking labor day code?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Bio, LordH, it most be the year of wives coming around. This year Pam has been very supportive and even been on the look out for halloween stuff. She even made a u turn in a parking lot because she thought she Halloween stuff through a KMart window.


----------



## Lord Homicide

CrazedHaunter said:


> Bio, LordH, it most be the year of wives coming around. This year Pam has been very supportive and even been on the look out for halloween stuff. She even made a u turn in a parking lot because she thought she Halloween stuff through a KMart window.


Bad ass! Again... BRO FIST! The bro-mance is getting thick in here


----------



## debbie5

I live in an area where there is no frozen custard. Closest custard place is 3 hours away. Or so I thought.....
We went to see a movie, & hubby wanted ice cream when we were done, so we stopped at a place I've ever been to and found out THEY HAVE CUSTARD. I asked the guy WHY he doesn't have a HUGE SIGN out front, advertising it? The only sucky thing is I'm watching my diet and after I licked off all the delicious rainbow sprinkles, I chopped off 3/4 of the custard & threw it away....


----------



## Zurgh

Bah, rain! Snuck in last night & ruined a bunch cardboard & paper I had stacked outside... now it is sprinkling, humid, and 80+ at almost 7pm... think I'm turning on the AC... also sucks that the humidity will prolong mache drying times... but too bad, the mache machine is in overdrive for zombie production, and a bit of the liquid sunshine ain't gonna slow me down... I hope...:googly:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Just a thought Zurgh, try going to your local newspaper and ask if you can have any of the butt ends of the paper rolls. Most times they are happy to give it to you because they only throw them out anyway and it is an easy way to get a lot of paper for projects.


----------



## debbie5

just don't touch the ends or inside the roll...mega ink.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Zurgh

Thanks CH & deb, the rain didn't get all me' supplies, although that is some good to know info.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yesterday was my parents' 64th wedding anniversary. I told my dad they should shoot for 75 years, which would put him at 104 and my mom at 97 years of age if they stick around that long. It could happen


----------



## Death's Door

Had the day off today. Hubby just left for work. I am planning on working on my pvc candles and make some vittles in the kitchen.


----------



## Zurgh

I hope it does happen, RoxyB.

Cursed humidity... I want it gone so that the mache can dry quickly... want the Zombie Disco Panic's ranks to swell and upgrade...:googly:


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Do any of you know where I might find a spider projection? I saw a link somewhere here a few weeks ago to a place that sold them and now I can't remember where I saw it, Sigh...


----------



## Spooklights

I can't believe my long weekend is over already. I spent it rooting around in Halloween stuff, trying to get organized. A lot of indoor decor got put up, 'just to save time later'.  So that means that after my long day of work, I can go home and enjoy some Halloween things!


----------



## dead hawk

DreadKnightswife said:


> Do any of you know where I might find a spider projection? I saw a link somewhere here a few weeks ago to a place that sold them and now I can't remember where I saw it, Sigh...


 AtmosFEARx has a spider projection


----------



## RoxyBlue

^or AtmosFEARfx?

Here's a promo video of their creepy crawlies 2 collection:

http://atmosfearfx.com/decorations/creepy-crawlies-2

And their creepy spiders:

http://atmosfearfx.com/decorations/creepy-spiders-ios


----------



## dead hawk

tomatoes tomawtoes


----------



## DreadKnightswife

That's it thanks you guys! Now I can go buy it when I get the money!


----------



## dead hawk

I went to spirit and bought a 5 ft skeleton, now comes the corpsing


----------



## Copchick

Stopped at a little hidden cemetery in the middle of a mountain on the way home from camp today. Saw some interesting things.

Check out this tombstone. It has a texture in the stone itself, it wasn't strands of something that was attached to the surface, it was stone. Kinda cool looking.









This was an interesting grave marker. I have no idea what the back story is, I can only wonder. It's a metal marker with what looks to be welding letters. I wonder if the date is for May 2nd. Sad to see the little trinkets.









The next pic is a really cool looking mushroom. I've never seen a red capped one, only in pictures. Now here's my pic.


----------



## Hairazor

Those are some cool shots Copchick. Stones can be as inventive as someones dreams


----------



## Headless

Howdy Haunt folks!!!! I'm sitting here typing away while looking out to glorious sunshine, the ocean waves crashing in the background and so relaxed I can barely imagine going back to work next week. Shane and I have had a wonderful break so far but it's drawing to a close and we will be heading home in a couple more days.

Our daughter joined us for the first week and we had a great family week together. She was camping in a tent next to our caravan setup. The weather has been pretty much perfect except for one day of a bit of rain and wind. I've even got to read a book which these days is pretty much unheard of. I've also been taking quite a few photos as well some of which I have posted to my blog at http://they-must-be-merry.blogspot.com.au/2013/09/glorious-tathra.html

I haven't got a hope of catching up on all the news so I just hope everyone is well and also well on the way with their plans for Halloween!!!! I know I will have my work cut out for me when I return with little over 6 weeks to get everything ready.


----------



## Copchick

Maree - I can't pick a favorite picture. They are all absolutely gorgeous photos! You have a beautiful family and you can see you are all having a grand time. Have a great second week!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Getting so cool at night I have to get up and close the window. Just loving it.


----------



## MommaMoose

Maree - Can I come stay there with you!?!?! It looks so peaceful and lovely! The only problem I had was when I seen the ocean pics. I kept waiting to see a great white breaching. Unreal fear of sharks. Sad I know.


----------



## scareme

Copchick, cool pictures. I love the mushroom one. Is that growing in moss? 

Headless, I love your vacation photos. Were the parrots in the wild? I miss staying by the ocean. Maybe next year.


----------



## Hairazor

Headless you have some wonderful pics. Looks like a lovely time for all.


----------



## Goblin

Great pics Copchick and headless!

They have my BIL on 95% oxygen now, The lung doctor told my sister
it doesn't look good. She is going through what momma went through
with daddy the last two years of his life. I hope he will recover but 
right now it doesn't really look good!


----------



## WickedOne1414

Second facial piercing today. No, I don't frighten children... I eat them.


----------



## Hairazor

Prayers for your BIL and sister Goblin.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Prayers sent for you BIL and sister Goblin!


----------



## Death's Door

Headless - great pics of your vacation. Very envious.
Copchick - love the tombstones and that is a cool mushroom.
Gobin - sorry to hear about your BIL. Prayers for both your BIL and sister.

I had a productive weekend. I went to AC Moore and Michaels to pick up a few halloween items such as candy bags and a funkin. Hubby's birthday was on Labor Day and we spent most of the day at his gun club with our friends. I made him his favorite pie - sugar-free banana cream pie because he doesn't like cake that much. 

Yesterday I had the day off from work and updated the Halloween to do list (7 pages long) for this year. Blanched a bunch of ears of jersey corn and decided to make a corn chowder too.


----------



## Copchick

I picked up 4 dozen ears for freezing and maybe canning too. You know, this farmer still sells his corn on the honor system. He leaves a couple bags of fresh picked corn on a table near his fields and has the money tube bolted to the table. Only $3.00 a dozen! I should have gotten more. Delicious corn!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I met fellow HauntForum member niblique71 and his lovely girlfriend Doreen on Sunday. Had a great day relaxing at their vacation retreat on the beach talking Halloween, music, and other nonsense:jol: We always enjoy getting the opportunity to put a face with the name of someone we've "talked" to for a few years on the forum.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Days I'm not waiting on a package: Fedex is thru our neighborhood by 8 AM.

Days I am waiting on a package: Fedex NEVER arrives until I am too tired to stay awake.


----------



## debbie5

Diana Nyad swam for 53 hours and she's SIXTY FOUR. I'm too damn lazy to walk a mile to the store...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bio, I think that's one of those Murphy's Law things

Deb, that was an impressive feat at any age, but at 64, that's outstandingly impressive. Based on what I heard in her interviews, she seems to be a real character, too


----------



## debbie5

I remember watching an interview with her in the 70's (when I was a kid) and thinking she was a pisser...amazing woman.


----------



## dead hawk

Today was a busy day, I have to go to violin too... this day will never end


----------



## debbie5

Is it just me who cheered when Roy severely screwed up but did NOT get eliminated from FaceOff?


----------



## dead hawk

I decided to make my german teacher one of my cement skull ghost, and I am donating my aquarium claw to the biology fish tank


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I haven't seen this week's FaceOff, deb. That's why we have the FaceOff thread that I am avoiding so hard. So we don't slip spoilers into regularly read threads.


----------



## Copchick

^ Uh oh...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Nah, I'm not mad about it. Just gotta pick at debbie a lil bit.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Death's Door said:


> Yesterday I had the day off from work and updated the Halloween to do list (7 pages long) for this year..


7 pages long!! WOW and I thought my page and a half was outrageous!~


----------



## RoxyBlue

And the winner of FaceOff this week was)($^&%*(^&&#*%$#*()^$&)*&$HYTR&^#$%


Nah, haven't watched it yet, either


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Winner deserved it. 

SPOILER MAYBE: 

Roy needs to get his tail in gear and start making better decisions.


----------



## Lambchop

Next season is the last season of "True Blood".


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I haven't seen this week's FaceOff, deb. That's why we have the FaceOff thread that I am avoiding so hard. So we don't slip spoilers into regularly read threads.


That's a spoiler?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

DreadKnightswife said:


> 7 pages long!! WOW and I thought my page and a half was outrageous!~


Seven pages is no big deal ... I write real big, too. A ... B ... I need another piece of paper.


----------



## Lord Homicide

I learned something new tonight...

One can get a fake tan via spray can tan then spread with a paint roller.

I learned this from Here Comes Honey Boo Boo.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That cracked me up


----------



## WickedOne1414

My friend leaves town Saturday so opted to carve foam pumpkins and hers stays ( Batman one ) Laughed throughout it all... my son accidentally punched the ENTIRE front of his out - oops! His friend busted off his creatures arm and leg rendering it SPECIAL. My bf was wounded I didn't guess his was Jack Skelington right off... Hey, in my defense I'd had two margaritas. Mine's the flamed pumpkin face second from left. GooD tiMeS~ :jol::jol:


----------



## scareme

Wow, those are some nice looking pumpkins, but, well at least your son's pumpkin will give out a lot of light. 

Watching an old Fred Astaire movie. Man, that guy was smooth.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Zurgh

23 zombies just weren't enough... making MORE...










... and MORE...


----------



## debbie5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Nah, I'm not mad about it. Just gotta pick at debbie a lil bit.


Hey..I didn't give nuthin' away....


----------



## Hairazor

Nice pumpkins WickedOne


----------



## Hairazor

Zurgh, quite a collection of Zombies you have there!


----------



## debbie5

I just discovered the deliciousness of "The Mummy" soundtrack...perfect for all your music-while-I-craft needs.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, my lawn has officially been mowed for the last time this year. The display goes up next Wednesday.

(In my head, I hear a maniacal laughter and a man bellowing "IT HAS BEGUN!!") lol


----------



## DreadKnightswife

I wish my HOA would let me start putting up a display...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I suspect Zurgh will eventually take over the world with his army of zombie minions and transdimensional lemurs....


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> I suspect Zurgh will eventually take over the world with his army of zombie minions and transdimensional lemurs....


Not if the Oatmen are around. :googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Originally Posted by DreadKnightswife 
7 pages long!! WOW and I thought my page and a half was outrageous!~ 

Seven pages is no big deal ... I write real big, too. A ... B ... I need another piece of paper. 

heheheh - I have it broken down what is needed from the food store, liquor store, AC Moore, Michaels, Dollar Store, Home Deposit, and what I already have as far as things that get used every year that need to be replenished, food/goodies/beverages being served on halloween, and who gets the goody bags that I make for open house. Five of the pages that have the date and what I need to accomplish on that particular day and one page just one page for the Pokeno Halloween Party. I try to keep pretty organized so I can expect the unexpected when it happens.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

DreadKnightswife said:


> I wish my HOA would let me start putting up a display...


death to all HOAs with anti-Halloween policies


----------



## Haunted Spider

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Well, my lawn has officially been mowed for the last time this year. The display goes up next Wednesday.
> 
> (In my head, I hear a maniacal laughter and a man bellowing "IT HAS BEGUN!!") lol


Wait.... You put up your display on September 12th? and you don't mow the grass once it all comes down in November?

I thought putting my display up the last day in September was a long time.....


----------



## debbie5

Noooooo...I usually start putting up fencing and boarded up windows in September....(and I STILL am doing last minute crap October 31st morning!).


----------



## MrGrimm

You know debbie5, haunting myself for the past few years, and lurking/participating on this forum since 2009, I am thinking that having that perfect Halloween is not possible.

You know the one were you wake up on the 31st and all you have to do is flip the master switch and have fun? Yeah, no matter how prepare, there's always that last minute rush to make things perfect


----------



## Wispurs

DreadKnightswife said:


> I wish my HOA would let me start putting up a display...


I haven't lived where I had to deal with an HOA. What are their reasons for not allowing displays? This year I am kind of thinking the parents in the neighborhood will fuss at me. We have more younger kids than older in our neighborhood. I prefer scary/creepy over cutsie for my Halloween decorating.

::shrug::


----------



## RoxyBlue

^The issue is probably not putting up a display, but *when* you put one up. The HOAs we've had in our area specify a 30 day window before and after any holiday for decorations.


----------



## Zurgh

So you could do 2 months of Halloween? YES, I'm moving in soon, RoxyB! Make some extra room for all the zombies...:googly:


----------



## debbie5

MrGrimm said:


> You know debbie5, haunting myself for the past few years, and lurking/participating on this forum since 2009, I am thinking that having that perfect Halloween is not possible.
> 
> You know the one were you wake up on the 31st and all you have to do is flip the master switch and have fun? Yeah, no matter how prepare, there's always that last minute rush to make things perfect


I try to finesse things, but I am slowly realizing that NO ONE NOTICES THAT CRAP BUT ME. One year I felt like poo & had no choice but to kind of throw up my hands & say, "That's as good as I can do." I thought it wasn't good....no one noticed! Everyone had a fine ol' time!


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Wispurs said:


> I haven't lived where I had to deal with an HOA. What are their reasons for not allowing displays? This year I am kind of thinking the parents in the neighborhood will fuss at me. We have more younger kids than older in our neighborhood. I prefer scary/creepy over cutsie for my Halloween decorating.
> 
> ::shrug::


No my HOA allows displays but they can't be up for over a month. If they allowed it me cemetery would have gone up last weekend, especially since I finished the fence last weekend, I wouldn't have had to figure out where to store it for 3 weeks LOL!

Of course I do have to say that if I had known we would be Halloween maniacs when we moved in I probably wouldn't have picked a neighborhood with an HOA, but it has morphed form a bag of bones and 6 tombstones to a 2000 sq. ft. walk through. (see what happens when you know a place is going to be your last duty station and your not going to have to move again!)


----------



## Hairazor

I found out when I worked with costumes back stage at dance compititions and school plays that many things are held together with safety pins, tape, glue, paper clips, staples, etc. and pretty much no one in the audience can tell the dif. Same with Halloween displays where the people don't get up close and personal. Of course we would prefer perfection!


----------



## dead hawk

been up for 3 days going on 4 at 12 AM lovely... But I got a ton of stuff for my biology teacher for the animal room, I wonder how I am going to sneak all this stuff past the office


----------



## scareme

Get some sleep dead hawk, before you really end up as a dead hawk.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## DreadKnightswife

^ awww cute kitty!


----------



## debbie5

(tipping hat) Mornin'.....(spurs jingling)....


----------



## RoxyBlue

September 6 is:

Fight Procrastination Day - dear to all haunters' hearts as we struggle to get around to making another prop or fixing a broken one.

Read a Book Day


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Just mowed the front lawn, not sure if I will trim its already hot out there! Might have to mow 1 more time before the end of the month, might just trim the scragglies off. 
On a side note just found 2 fire ants crawling on me while typing this note, not a good thing for a person allergic to them! Hope there aren't any more! Gonna go take some benadryl just in case.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday to all!

Turned off the air conditioner last night because of the gorgeous weather that came through our area. Feels like autumn today and I'm loving it. 

Also, today is me and hubby's 27th wedding anniversary.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy anniversary, DD! We'll be coming up on 25 years next month.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hairazor

^ That was a great day brightener!


----------



## MrGrimm

debbie5 said:


> I try to finesse things, but I am slowly realizing that NO ONE NOTICES THAT CRAP BUT ME. One year I felt like poo & had no choice but to kind of throw up my hands & say, "That's as good as I can do." I thought it wasn't good....no one noticed! Everyone had a fine ol' time!


Yes! That's the key that took me a while, and some advice on this forum  to get! Now I do my best and if I forget something or find something that's not up to my vision... well I focus on the good stuff and the ToTs and their parents reactions... which are the same whether or not I got that little detail just the way I wanted it...


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ I dont understand how a cat can breath in those small places. Frank really doesnt do that, not sure why.


----------



## dead hawk

My dogs got out, which is lovely because I just drank 2 energy drinks and I had to run for them


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Happy anniversary DD! And many more!


----------



## dead hawk

happy anniversary.

I turned one of the cans into a lamp cause I got so bored


----------



## MommaMoose

Was just outside doing the last shrub trim of the season when a snake decided to poke his head out of the shrub I was trimming. Needless to say I am done for the day. Thought about trying to trim the snake but the teeth on the hedge trimmer weren't big enough to get the snake's head in to it. Besides we haven't seen any field mice or chipmunks this year so I let it be.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Depending on the size/color of the snake I would have let it be...a spider is a different story though...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

dead hawk said:


> My dogs got out, which is lovely because I just drank 2 energy drinks and I had to run for them


That's funny! Made me laugh! I like people who always look on the bright side.


----------



## MrGrimm

Am I the only one really loving this cool weather?!  Especially at night, sleeping with the window open, under a couple heavy blankets... ahhhh

Also, tacos.

That is all.


----------



## Hairazor

Got these at the flea market today for total $8.00. A bit dirty but the lights work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor, just make sure you de-Disneyfy those jackos



MrGrimm said:


> Am I the only one really loving this cool weather?!  Especially at night, sleeping with the window open, under a couple heavy blankets... ahhhh.


Spooky1 and I were just talking about that when we were walking the dog. Weather-wise, we're coming up on my favorite time of year when the nights start getting cold and I can break out the sweaters


----------



## Hairazor

The jacks will work good for "It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown", then spookify them


----------



## Bone Dancer

If it could be like this for Halloween it would be perfect. Not the normal rain and wind I have been getting the last few years.


----------



## Goblin

I bought my first Halloween item of the 2013 season at Walmart today. When
you push the red button on the globe a fan in the bottom blows ting bats 
around inside the globe like they're flying along with a wind-blowing sound effect! 
It also lights up. It costs 12.95. They also had 2 ft spiders that will
drop down on a cord for 14.95. I hope to be able to get the Black Widow, it
looks really awesome! Here is a pic of the globe I got...........


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Took one of my Bluckies to the Thrift store for a new outfit today. All was well and good ,till she threw a fit in the dressing room, saying that it made her look fat. #myweirdlife


----------



## Copchick

^ It's probably her time of the month.


----------



## Evil Queen

Lol at Wyatt and CC.:lolkin:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Copchick said:


> This is on my "wish list" for when I hit the lottery. This is so cool, especially at :20 when his head starts to move side to side. It's what lies in the dark shadows of my nightmares.
> 
> HAUNTEDPROPS.COM GARGOYLE STONE MASTER ANIMATRONIC / WITH FOG HP1926 - YouTube


OMG I'm in love!



Zurgh said:


> This is a rare, Flanged Eating Bollesta...Think I drew this 21-25 years ago... not a purple people eater...


That is freaking amazing!



Copchick said:


> Thank goodness your niece was there AND that she knew what to do. Everyone should know basic first aid and cpr. It literally can save a life. Good job on her part!


Believe me, it's no fun to go through an emergency and not know what to do. My brother had a seizure just before he and the other musicians were about to start practice. I was clueless about what to do. Thankfully the other guys were able to help.



RoxyBlue said:


> I suspect Zurgh will eventually take over the world with his army of zombie minions and transdimensional lemurs....


My money is on the lemurs!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I know it's kind of late, but happy anniversary DD!



MommaMoose said:


> Was just outside doing the last shrub trim of the season when a snake decided to poke his head out of the shrub I was trimming. Needless to say I am done for the day. Thought about trying to trim the snake but the teeth on the hedge trimmer weren't big enough to get the snake's head in to it. Besides we haven't seen any field mice or chipmunks this year so I let it be.


YIKES!



Wyatt Furr said:


> Took one of my Bluckies to the Thrift store for a new outfit today. All was well and good ,till she threw a fit in the dressing room, saying that it made her look fat. #myweirdlife


Ah yes, that was so much fun to do when I was looking for a pair of shorts for mine!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Sheesh! That took forever. Sadly, my home internet is out so I'm at the downtown library on the public computer. However, I've noticed that not having that net at home has me working more on props then anything else. Not really complaining that much. I hope to have it back by October.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pumpkin spice lattes are back at Starbucks - now I know it's fall


----------



## Johnny Thunder

:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're going to have to get up there one of these days and see you in action, JT. And I'm sure if we saw you in character, I'd have to keep telling myself "He's really a nice guy, don't be scared, don't be scared":googly:


----------



## DreadKnightswife

My mad scientist prop is almost done! So excited!


----------



## spideranne

MrGrimm said:


> Am I the only one really loving this cool weather?!  Especially at night, sleeping with the window open, under a couple heavy blankets... ahhhh


Could you blow some of that cool air south??? Pretty sad when you're happy it's only 102 and cloudy.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I think Bob from our local KMart better have a better excuse for his screw-ups when my wife gets done talking to KMart corporate office....hate to be in his shoes


----------



## dead hawk

what happened?


----------



## debbie5

it's cold....Fall-ish...a teacher asked me to help in her classroom 4 days a week...I was like, "Uhh, I'm kinda not available all of October...." Damn.


----------



## Headless

Back home from a very relaxing vacation! The best I can hope for is surviving the first day back at work. I keep asking myself why wasn't I born rich????? I was born to be retired! LOL


----------



## Copchick

Glad you had a good vacation Headless. The first day back to work is always so hard to do. 

I'll be at the academy for the next two weeks with the recruits teaching firearms and after that I'll be on vacation putting up halloween decorations. I won't be doing my regular job until October 2nd. That's gonna be a nice little break.


----------



## scareme

spideranne said:


> Could you blow some of that cool air south??? Pretty sad when you're happy it's only 102 and cloudy.


I know. I read from everyone one here about how it's turning fall. It's hard to get into the fall spirit while you're floating in the pool and watering the lawn to keep it from drying up.



Headless said:


> Back home from a very relaxing vacation! The best I can hope for is surviving the first day back at work. I keep asking myself why wasn't I born rich????? I was born to be retired! LOL


I'm glad you had a good time. Was it one of those times when you hate to come home, or you are glad to be home and sleep in your own bed and cook in you own kitchen? We are taking a vacation next week, but it's going to be a working vacation. We, or I guess I should say Rick, is building a new front porch on our home in Iowa.



Copchick said:


> Glad you had a good vacation Headless. The first day back to work is always so hard to do.
> 
> I'll be at the academy for the next two weeks with the recruits teaching firearms and after that I'll be on vacation putting up halloween decorations. I won't be doing my regular job until October 2nd. That's gonna be a nice little break.


You deserve a break. I would recommend writing you passwords down. When ever I was away from work for awhile, I'd forget my passwords. I'd just sit and stare at the screen with a blank mind, not believing I couldn't remember a password I've used for three years. 

Rick picked two bushels of apples off of the tree and I'm making two apple pies and an apple crisp. Then I have to make deviled eggs and a taco dip. The kids are coming over today to watch the Packer game, so they'll need plenty of snacks. Hubby's doing a military weekend, but he should be home by four o'clock. Then he'll cook some brats on the grill. I'd better get back to work. I can smell the pies, so they need checking.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Headless Glad you had good time.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

dead hawk said:


> what happened?


Well DH they left us standing there waiting 45 min because Bob the person in charge didn't want get off his cigarette break to fix a problem of his making. Then spent all kinds of time trying to cya and fixing the problem. I ordered a carpet cleaner online because they didn't have one in store, I got an email on the 5th telling me it was at the store. Went to pick it up on the seventh and they couldn't find it. It was right there behind the counter. Then they told me I cancelled the order. Nope I didn't .then Bob admitted he took it out of the system because it was here without being picked up for more then 7 days... Wrong , only ordered it 6 days ago, they didn't have one in store. Plus only got email 2 days ago when it got to the store..so instead of telling me right off the bat that there was a mistake and would get someone to fix it . Refund my money and sell it back to me. simple fix. they pretended they couldn't find it. I kept telling them it was right there behind the counter but KMart employees are blind they wasted mine and my wife's time. And to top it off the original girl who couldn't find it was the one Bob told to take it out of the system only an hr before we got there....
"Rant out"


----------



## Evil Queen

scareme said:


> I can smell the pies, so they need checking.


So I'm not the only one who cooks this way.


----------



## debbie5

My kids always ask me how long it will be til the meatloaf (etc.) is done for dinner, and I always say, "When it smells like dinner." 
Who uses recipes anymore?? Just mix it all up 'til it smells right and cook it...


----------



## MommaMoose

My family has stopped asking how long it will take because my oven is so screwy. Some days it heats up fast and hotter than it should and other days it takes forever to come to temperature (if it ever really does). It has been known to go from uncooked to burnt in less than 2 minutes.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ MM, probably a bad thermostat...

Mache mania... will post pics soon...


----------



## MommaMoose

Zurgh - your probably right, but the stupid thing is probably 30 years old and my oldest liked to start fires inside of it when he was learning to cook. So there is no telling what else is wrong with it. My husband says that when we remodel the kitchen I can get a new one since I hate this one so much.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Don't know what to do with that backyard shed in your walk through haunt? Add a bit of molding, paint and bada-bing-bada-boom you got yourself a fancy mausoleum just like Grandpa Moerstoel!


----------



## dead hawk

Working on a new zombie


----------



## DreadKnightswife

I want to complain about the weather but I can't since were in such deep drought, but the "rain" is puting a cramp in my weekend. Its raining off and on just enough for me not to be able to paint my mad scientist entry!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Trying to get in touch with the guy who works on my computers, because I really want my macbook back. Phone goes to voicemail, and he's not answering texts or messages. It should have been ready to go 2 days ago, but he's been avoiding me. I'm beginning to think a surprise visitor is in store for him. Seriously, how long does it take to change out a ribbon cable, when I had the part shipped to you, and it arrived Thursday?


----------



## RoxyBlue

MommaMoose said:


> Zurgh - your probably right, but the stupid thing is probably 30 years old and my oldest liked to start fires inside of it when he was learning to cook. So there is no telling what else is wrong with it. My husband says that when we remodel the kitchen I can get a new one since I hate this one so much.


I'd be inclined to replace the stove now instead of waiting for a future remodel if it's that bad. Besides, it will make you happy and everyone knows if momma is happy, everyone is happy


----------



## Lord Homicide

MommaMoose said:


> My family has stopped asking how long it will take because my oven is so screwy. Some days it heats up fast and hotter than it should and other days it takes forever to come to temperature (if it ever really does). It has been known to go from uncooked to burnt in less than 2 minutes.


Gas or electric?


----------



## MommaMoose

Electric. Still gonna hold out for the remodel though. Have my eye on a certain stove and with the current cabinets it won't fit. Thankfully I don't use the oven very much and when I do, I watch it like a hawk. The current one is a drop in and the one I want isn't.


----------



## scareme

My Mom had a sweetheart of a friend, but really ditzy. The first time she bought a canned ham she went home and put it in the oven, just like it was. It's a good thing no one was in the kitchen because while cooking, it blew the oven door off. That's one way to get a new oven. And after that she took the ham out of the can while cooking it.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Looks like Old Man Summer isn't going anywhere soon. We are going to be back in the mid 90's by Tuesday of this week and it's here to stay for a few days. Guess it's time to turn the air back on again!


----------



## Lambchop

Troll Wizard said:


> Looks like Old Man Summer isn't going anywhere soon. We are going to be back in the mid 90's by Tuesday of this week and it's here to stay for a few days. Guess it's time to turn the air back on again!


 Yes...I was hoping things would turn darker around here. Gets me more in the mood.


----------



## Copchick

CrazedHaunter said:


> Well DH they left us standing there waiting 45 min because Bob the person in charge didn't want get off his cigarette break to fix a problem of his making. Then spent all kinds of time trying to cya and fixing the problem. I ordered a carpet cleaner online because they didn't have one in store, I got an email on the 5th telling me it was at the store. Went to pick it up on the seventh and they couldn't find it. It was right there behind the counter. Then they told me I cancelled the order. Nope I didn't .then Bob admitted he took it out of the system because it was here without being picked up for more then 7 days... Wrong , only ordered it 6 days ago, they didn't have one in store. Plus only got email 2 days ago when it got to the store..so instead of telling me right off the bat that there was a mistake and would get someone to fix it . Refund my money and sell it back to me. simple fix. they pretended they couldn't find it. I kept telling them it was right there behind the counter but KMart employees are blind they wasted mine and my wife's time. And to top it off the original girl who couldn't find it was the one Bob told to take it out of the system only an hr before we got there....
> "Rant out"


That's one reason why I won't go to Kmart, incompetent employees. Hey if you still need a carpet cleaner, I just picked one up a Hoover Power Scrub, got it at Best Buy. I love it!



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Trying to get in touch with the guy who works on my computers...I'm beginning to think a surprise visitor is in store for him.


That was my first thought. Show up on his doorstep and use the "cop knock" 



scareme said:


> My Mom had a sweetheart of a friend, but really ditzy. The first time she bought a canned ham she went home and put it in the oven, just like it was. It's a good thing no one was in the kitchen because while cooking, it blew the oven door off.


That is hysterical! Unbelievably, I haven't done any kind of cooking where something major happened as a result. Except that one time...


----------



## Lord Homicide

How exactly do you use pin-interest?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Copchick said:


> That was my first thought. Show up on his doorstep and use the "cop knock"


That's exactly what I did at 6:05 AM this morning. I have my laptop back, but it's taken apart. He didn't get paid either. I'm so furious right now that I have a red border around my vision. This laptop has my projection image for Halloween saved on it, as well as a bunch of stuff I need to go over for work. When he showed me the laptop, I was too angry to even do anything about it. I knew that if I did anything besides pick up my laptop and walk out, I'd be in jail today.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Lambchop said:


> Yes...I was hoping things would turn darker around here. Gets me more in the mood.


I think I need it to stay light for a few more weeks because I am going to have to work on the haunt after work!

Lord H~
You have to sign up for a Pintrest Account, then it is a matter of "pinning" items to your boards, you can pin almost anything. It is almost like your favorites area on your computer, it keeps tracks of sites where you saw things you want to remember for later.


----------



## debbie5

WARNING: Pinterest is crack.

Damn you, garbage men, for getting up earlier than usual and taking all of my good construction materials from Curbies. All I scored is a weathered chair. Momma needs some sonotubes!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lord Homicide said:


> How exactly do you use pin-interest?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So the jerk who dismantled my laptop called to let me know that if I'll bring it back, he'll have it finished "No later than the 18th" uh huh, sure, buddy.

Apparently, the world now thinks I am an idiot. Anybody want to sell me a bridge?

@ Haunti: That does just about sum up my experience with pinterest.


----------



## Death's Door

Gooda Morning everyone.

Hubby and I had a relaxing anniversary dinner at home. Sashimi and sushi, Sake wine, and then chillaxed in front of the tv. 

Had pokeno with the ladies on Saturday and got home just in time to watch The Mad Ghoul. Did work on a few Halloween props Sunday afternoon but was slow moving that day. 

Turned the air conditioning back on yesterday because it started to heat up again. Loved having the air off and the windows open.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Both of us are home today since the HVAC guy is coming by for the semi-annual checkup of the heating/cooling system. Windows are open so we can take advantage of the cool fresh air before mini-summer also comes back in the next day or two

Also just watched "The Whole Nine Yards" for the 100th time. It is such a funny, dark humor movie.


----------



## debbie5

I sit down, I fall asleep. WTH? Does this mean I cannot ever sit?


----------



## scareme

Ooooh, Pinterest. Lots and lots of pretty pictures. Hours and hours of pretty pictures.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

debbie5 said:


> I sit down, I fall asleep. WTH? Does this mean I cannot ever sit?


Must take you forever to go to the bathroom ...


----------



## debbie5

hahahhaaaaa!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

scareme said:


> Ooooh, Pinterest. Lots and lots of pretty pictures. Hours and hours of pretty pictures.


Just found this on Pinterest ...


----------



## MrGrimm

At work. Want to be home working on my prop list.

Send help.


----------



## debbie5

My 9 year old's teacher asked me to run a reading group 4 times a week in her class. Which made me think: Well, I have no life...let me look at my schedule.... 
then I saw all the swim & fitness classes I have signed up for, all the time set aside to work on Halloween and the Christmas parade float, helping in two Girl Scout troops...wait..wait...OMG! I JUST REALIZED ***I HAVE A LIFE**!!

Yay me.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

debbie5 said:


> I sit down, I fall asleep. WTH? Does this mean I cannot ever sit?


Is it possible you have sleep apnea Debbie?


----------



## DreadKnightswife

scareme said:


> Ooooh, Pinterest. Lots and lots of pretty pictures. Hours and hours of pretty pictures.


This is a bad time of year to develop a Pintrest obsession...


----------



## Copchick

I'm so glad I'm not alone in my Pinterest obsession. Dr. Maniaco you've hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Zurgh

Think I need another brain transplant...:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dog got a bath tonight and, as always, chose to share the fun by shaking herself at least twice when covered with shampoo. I feel refreshed now


----------



## niblique71

roxyblue said:


> dog got a bath tonight and, as always, chose to share the fun by shaking herself at least twice when covered with shampoo. I feel refreshed now:d


lol!


----------



## Sasha Night

_i am watching Men in Black 2 so i am thinking about that and thinking about what i want to be for halloween_


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Copchick said:


> That's one reason why I won't go to Kmart, incompetent employees. Hey if you still need a carpet cleaner, I just picked one up a Hoover Power Scrub, got it at Best Buy. I love it!


CopChick yup I am still in the market for one and will check into that one thank you!


----------



## debbie5

DreadKnightswife said:


> Is it possible you have sleep apnea Debbie?


Yep..have it. Haven't been using my CPAP as it needs a new hose. Probably why I'm zonking out.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Oh my gosh so tired, spent the last hour trying to submit my prop for the challenge. Hope it's approved! Now off to bed because 5:20 comes WAYYYYY to early!


----------



## WickedOne1414

This was my grocery cart today... if I heard one more time that I needed TO FEED that poor fella...lol

Oh and as I walked his head bobbed CLACK CLACK CLACK heh


----------



## Copchick

Nice looking passenger you've picked up. He looks very comfy with his legs over the front.


----------



## WickedOne1414

I shoulda put a beer in his hand and stick in the other. Could've poked people in my way then pointed at him!

:devil:


----------



## Wyatt Furr

WickedOne1414 said:


> This was my grocery cart today... if I heard one more time that I needed TO FEED that poor fella...lol
> 
> Oh and as I walked his head bobbed CLACK CLACK CLACK heh


There was one of these left at the Walmart near me. He had no head. Really? I almost took it up to the register and to ask for a 30% discount. But, what would I do with a headless skellie? Oh, I'd figure something out........


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

Hello. Would you like some candy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

September 10 is:

Sewing Machine Day - According to holidayinsights.com, the first sewing machines were made in France in the 1830s. It wasn't until 1846 that they were patented in the US.

Swap Ideas Day - We do that here every day!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I spent 3 hours this morning with youtube running on the TV, re-assembling by macbook. Now it won't freaking power on at all. I currently have a $1k paperweight. Angry is not an adequate way to describe how I feel at the moment.


----------



## autumnghost

After spending the day filling in for our company's receptionist I have this to day. It's NOT as easy as it looks. I'm exhausted.

Please be kind to the receptionists and operators - they've got they're hands full - and their ears too.


----------



## Copchick

AutumnG - Hope you get to go home and do a little relaxing. It's hard to take over someone's job and by the time you get the hang of it, they're back!

You know what's gross? This constant clammy, damp feeling on my skin and clothes with this very high humidity. Yuck! Hey Canada, send down a cool front, please.


----------



## dead hawk

I've been sick for a few days so far, its not very fun and I cant get out of bed to complete any props. Blarg


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

Today the 9/11 anniversary is here. I didn't want to post any pictures from that horrible frightful day, we've seen enough I think. I think with the memorials and remembering the mind numbing images from that day will probably be giving us tears today, if not visible then in our hearts. With this in mind, do something to make you or a stranger feel just a little better today. Smile at someone, say hello, a small random act of kindness. The friendly gesture may be their only escape from a loss or memory from that day twelve years ago.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Good advice for any day, CC. Kindness begets kindness, and I'd like to think if we were all kinder to one another, there might not be another event like 9/11.

Our company was called in to provide hazmat assistance during the Pentagon rescue and recovery operations (Project Phoenix) after the plane hit. It was a very sobering experience for the younger guys in particular. They were on site a couple days after the disaster when bodies were still being pulled out and worked around the clock in shifts for about a month.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I went into Spirit Halloween today. Usually a fun trip, but this year I wasn't overwhelmed by anything. I kinda liked the jumping spider props they have, but not for $80. I did, however, get an idea for our walk through next year. Gonna toss the idea around with my partner in deviousness before I say anymore.


----------



## dead hawk

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I went into Spirit Halloween today. Usually a fun trip, but this year I wasn't overwhelmed by anything. I kinda liked the jumping spider props they have, but not for $80. I did, however, get an idea for our walk through next year. Gonna toss the idea around with my partner in deviousness before I say anymore.


 I was the same, I just didn't feel the excitement I usually feel when I see Halloween stuff. Maybe its just they are too overpriced, or maybe it was the surprising low selection they had.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

The local PX had some good finds for inexpensive today. Last year they had next to nothing for Halloween so it was nice to see that they are making up for last year!


----------



## Evil Queen

Our Spirit stores have the jumping spiders for $50.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Not sure why they are so expensive here. They had a fairly cool reaper that they want 199 for. I may try to get him at half-off time. I'm definitely going to be getting some of their Venetian Carneval masks, a couple of Plague Doctor Masks, and the crackle devil and skull masks.


----------



## debbie5

WANT!


----------



## debbie5

I bought the spider last year. Dont remember what I paid, but SURE it wasn't that much...it is an AWESOME prop, scares 100% of the time & I'd highly recommend it!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I think the spider was $35 or $40 last year.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

They were 45 dollars last week...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "The Mummy" - Brendan Fraser/Rachel Weisz version. Very entertaining movie.


----------



## Evil Queen

Mmmmm Brendan Fraser!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ditto, and I'll throw in an "mmmmmm" for Oded Fehr, too


----------



## Spooky1

Then I must be watch for Rachel Wiesz.


----------



## Evil Queen

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Ditto, and I'll throw in an "mmmmmm" for Oded Fehr, too


Ohhh yeahhhhh! Drool!


----------



## scareme

Evil Queen said:


> Ohhh yeahhhhh! Drool!


I second that drool and raise you a sigh. I read an interview with him and he said he didn't think he was good looking, he just looked like all the other men in Israel. Makes me think I might want to move to Israel.


----------



## WickedOne1414

Was interesting to see the hit and run victim in a car crash was a sheriff! SOMEBODY's going to jail! Ouch~


----------



## Goblin

I liked Patricia Velasquez myself!


----------



## Goblin

My niece's husband was in a car wreck this morning! He works construction
and had just arrived on the site when a guy driving one of the big trucks
backed up fast and plowed right into his car! The driver was drunk.....he threw
his license and registration to him saying "My insurance will take care of it!" and
went home. The police went to his house and arrested him. He demolished his
car! If the baby had been in the car it would be dead cause it destroyed it's car
seat! Luckily he had dropped her off at the nursury! The police said if he had
been getting out of the car it would've cut him in half! He's in the hospital with
back problems and says he's having trouble seeing! What kind of forman would 
let him get behind the wheel of a truck if he was that drunk?

My BIL is recovering. It looked for a while like we might lose him. But he's
getting better!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Sorry to hear about your niece's husband, Gobby. Hope he gets paid well for it.

It looks like I am setting up by myself today.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Scored a almost full gallon of red enamel paint yesterday for free. It's good to be friends with the guy at the Hardware. He was even saving it for me since I'm the Halloween guy.


----------



## debbie5

I dated a Syrian guy for a while and if you are into the tall dark & handsome thing, yeah- the guys from the Middle East are either hot, or not-to-much..no in-between.


----------



## debbie5

Sending out prayers, Gobby! Sheesh!


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Prayers coming your way Gobby! 

Just got a nasty email from my Boss wondering when my work was going to be completed this week (I'm and independent contractor.) I have never been late on my scheduled work unless there was an emergency and she is being nasty with me. I have 6 jobs and 2 days to do them in, about 8 hours of work, um I think it's going to be done. All I know if she gets nasty with me again I am going to have something to say!


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, prayers for your Neice's husband! 

Glad to hear your BIL is improving.


----------



## Copchick

Goblin - Holy smokes! Thank goodness the baby wasn't in there. Hope he improves quickly. I'm sure that at the very least, civilly the construction company can be held responsible for the worker's condition. Maybe see if the prosecutor will consider additional charges holding the employer criminally responsible (depending what your state laws are).



Bone Dancer said:


> Scored a almost full gallon of red enamel paint yesterday for free. It's good to be friends with the guy at the Hardware. He was even saving it for me since I'm the Halloween guy.


Good for you BD!



DreadKnightswife said:


> Just got a nasty email from my Boss wondering when my work was going to be completed this week (I'm and independent contractor.) I have never been late on my scheduled work unless there was an emergency and she is being nasty with me. I have 6 jobs and 2 days to do them in, about 8 hours of work, um I think it's going to be done. All I know if she gets nasty with me again I am going to have something to say!


My question to the boss would be "Do we have a problem that needs to be resolved between us?" Maybe they could be having a bad day too. Hope it gets resolved.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

It's SET UP TIME!!!


----------



## Haunted Spider

posting progress pics Bio?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

If I had a Halloween Wish List this would be on it!
http://www.spirithalloween.com/prod...mpkin&UTM_campaign=Search:SC:swinging pumpkin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Driving safely anywhere in a car is increasingly a crap shoot - so many distracted and (in Goblin's story) impaired drivers getting behind the wheel and on the roads. Sometimes the process of getting to work is a real adrenaline rush based on the number of near misses you see.


----------



## debbie5

I forgot all about this...fun to watch....neat technique for making reptile skin....for a nice diversion to your day, and inspiring to keep you BUILDING & constructing!! http://www.aptv.org/APTPLUS/Digitalibrary/digitalmediadetail.asp?ConVidID=63


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Haunted Spider said:


> posting progress pics Bio?


I forgot to put new batteries in the camera before I started, and I'm 90% finished now. I will take a pic or two, but then I have to finish up except for the entryway. It is currently in the shop getting some minor repairs. I'll start a thread tonight when I come in.


----------



## autumnghost

I'm wondering if the people who just moved in two doors down warned them about us. I think not based on the double-take I got last night while repainting my crypt and some tombstones in the driveway last night.


----------



## autumnghost

Make that "were warned about us" Sheesh


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Evil Queen

Love it Hairazor!


----------



## Copchick

Bwah, ha, haaa! Hairazor, that's great!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hahahaha! Nice!


----------



## Spooky1

Goblin, glad to hear your BIL is getting better.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think the 10 point buck that lives in our neighborhood paid us a visit either late last night or during the day. One of our small Japanese maples got used as an antler rub and is currently in multiple pieces in the yard. That's the second time in two years that poor tree has been hit by inconsiderate deer.


----------



## Spooky1

Deer 2, Japanese maple 0

70f5e83 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## debbie5

I just contacted a Mummer's parade crew for help on the holiday parade ..thinking about making costumes aka "suits" for the Girl SCouts who march with the King Tut float...this should be interesting...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well I got 90% set up, my lighting run, and most of my stuff wind-proofed. All in all, a pretty good day. Still have to repair the entryway, then get it set up. Darrel is supposed to come out and give me a hand next week, so that'll help.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

First freeze warning of the season. It's only 45 so I guess the weather guy is just practicing for the real thing. Furnace kicked on so I guess I should close the windows.


----------



## Bone Dancer

So Spooky, is deer season going to open early this year?


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> I'm glad you had a good time. Was it one of those times when you hate to come home, or you are glad to be home and sleep in your own bed and cook in you own kitchen? We are taking a vacation next week, but it's going to be a working vacation. We, or I guess I should say Rick, is building a new front porch on our home in Iowa.


Scareme it was absolutely one of those "hate to come home" vacations!



Dr. Maniaco said:


> Must take you forever to go to the bathroom ...


ROFLMAO - Poor Debbie!



DreadKnightswife said:


> This is a bad time of year to develop a Pintrest obsession...


Yes - Pinterest is amazing but sucks the hours right out of your day.



RoxyBlue said:


> Dog got a bath tonight and, as always, chose to share the fun by shaking herself at least twice when covered with shampoo. I feel refreshed now


They love that - dog washing is on my agenda for tomorrow!



WickedOne1414 said:


> This was my grocery cart today... if I heard one more time that I needed TO FEED that poor fella...lol
> 
> Oh and as I walked his head bobbed CLACK CLACK CLACK heh


LOL I LOVE your grocery cart - great shopping!



Copchick said:


> Today the 9/11 anniversary is here. I didn't want to post any pictures from that horrible frightful day, we've seen enough I think. I think with the memorials and remembering the mind numbing images from that day will probably be giving us tears today, if not visible then in our hearts. With this in mind, do something to make you or a stranger feel just a little better today. Smile at someone, say hello, a small random act of kindness. The friendly gesture may be their only escape from a loss or memory from that day twelve years ago.


I agree Tina - the images from that day are indelibly ingrained in us all - still very vivid for me even across the world. I absolutely took time out to remember the anniversary. What a sad day.



debbie5 said:


> WANT! Amazon.com: ThinkGeek - Zombie Plush Slippers (One size fits most): Toys & Games


LOVE! and want! LOL



Goblin said:


> My niece's husband was in a car wreck this morning! He works construction and had just arrived on the site when a guy driving one of the big trucks backed up fast and plowed right into his car! The driver was drunk.....he threw his license and registration to him saying "My insurance will take care of it!" and went home. The police went to his house and arrested him. He demolished his car! If the baby had been in the car it would be dead cause it destroyed it's car seat! Luckily he had dropped her off at the nursury! The police said if he had been getting out of the car it would've cut him in half! He's in the hospital with back problems and says he's having trouble seeing! What kind of forman would let him get behind the wheel of a truck if he was that drunk?
> 
> My BIL is recovering. It looked for a while like we might lose him. But he's
> getting better!


So glad your niece's husband is OK and so glad the baby wasn't in the car. Glad your BIL is OK too Goblin. You have certainly had a roller coaster ride lately!



Hairazor said:


>


ROFLMAO - love it!



Spooky1 said:


> Deer 2, Japanese maple 0


OOPS!

I'm finding it increasingly difficult to do everything I want to do at the moment. The forum is in meltdown with only a few weeks to go and I just can't keep up with the posts!!!! LOL Work has been demanding and I still have lots of props to get finished - I'm sure it will be fine on the night - but there is a bit of pressure this year with additional responsibilities elsewhere. We'll get there! Just need to keep taking one step at a time.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

^So true it seems like everything gets so hectic this time of year I don't know if my stress increases because I am trying to get my stuff ready for Halloween or if everything really is more stressful this time of year.

Spooky1 Poor little tree! Wonder if you could zombiefy it?


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Just saw this and thought, THAT"S SO COOL!


----------



## Hairazor

Hot Dang!!! I wanna try ^ that!!!


----------



## Copchick

That's neat! That would be cool if it would do that for a period of time.


----------



## Copchick

Error...sorry.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Here are some other events for this special September Friday the 13th day:

Blame Someone Else Day - raise your hand if you know someone who does this every day

Defy Superstition Day - go ahead, walk under that ladder being used by a guy carrying a hod of bricks

Fortune Cookie Day - "He Who Walks Under Loaded Ladder Soon Resembles a Pancake" 

National Peanut Day - not a fan unless they are covered with chocolate and a candy shell

Positive Thinking Day - I'm positive I'd rather be at home right now

Uncle Sam Day


----------



## autumnghost

Happy Friday! It's cool, not humid and I have the whole weekend to make props - ahhh wonderful.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

DreadKnightswife said:


> Just saw this and thought, THAT"S SO COOL!





Hairazor said:


> Hot Dang!!! I wanna try ^ that!!!


Ooh! Me too! I wanna try that!


----------



## RoxyBlue

DreadKnightswife said:


> Just saw this and thought, THAT"S SO COOL!


See, science is fun:jol: Too bad I didn't know about this when I worked in a lab:devil:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thought this was interesting too.





You really have to be careful surfing Utube, you could be there all day.


----------



## Hauntiholik

What is that in the sky? Is that......the sun?


----------



## randomr8

Lord help me. I just decided at 8:30 Oct. 30th, right after all the neighborhood kids leave for school, I'm gonna erect 90 % of our decorations. Just so when they get back at 3:30 they will freak out. I know I'm tempting the prop gods to make things not work but WTH.
I've already got 3 guys that will take work off that day to help. Guess I'd better start figuring out where everything is gonna go this year. HAHAHAAHAAAAAAAAAAAnd finish up some props.


----------



## goneferal

Whew! Happy Friday everybody. We welcomed home our second rescue dog Otis (pics as soon as I can get him to chill out in pets of Hauntforum), the Mr. just left for camping with the guys, and I have a flying crank ghost to get to work on. It is so cool to have my two hell hounds at my feet as I type this.


----------



## Hairazor

randomr8 said:


> Lord help me. I just decided at 8:30 Oct. 30th, right after all the neighborhood kids leave for school, I'm gonna erect 90 % of our decorations. Just so when they get back at 3:30 they will freak out. I know I'm tempting the prop gods to make things not work but WTH.
> I've already got 3 guys that will take work off that day to help. Guess I'd better start figuring out where everything is gonna go this year. HAHAHAAHAAAAAAAAAAAnd finish up some props.


I like the way you think, heehee!


----------



## WickedOne1414

Nice all day swimming kinda sorta day.. now for wine and coal fired pizZa!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Just finished baking an apple pie for tomorrow's MnT. Ohhhh it smells so good in here right now. The pie might not make it tomorrow.....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Brain won't shut up. SO here I am, up at 6:57 AM. Later today I'm going to my friend's Grand Opening for her store. "Hatter's Bazzar" After arguing with myself, I've decided to at least dress up for it. This should be fun!

Edit: This is way out of my comfort zone! Wish me luck!


----------



## Hairazor

Dark Angel, LUCK!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Has anyone posted this ridiculous video on this forum yet? These guys at work showed me this. They were laughing, I wasn't... however, shortly after, I noticed my toes tapping to the beat............................... ugh..


----------



## Copchick

In a sister/brother sort of way Lord H, I hate you. Thank you so much for the songworm for the day.  (That is one stupid video/song, catchy but ugh...!)

Hey folks - check your email if you get info from Spirit Halloween. There is a coupon good for 25% of your ENTIRE purchase for this weekend only. I'm going to get those LED spotlights and search for the baby gargoyle.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> In a sister/brother sort of way Lord H, I hate you. Thank you so much for the songworm for the day.  (That is one stupid video/song, catchy but ugh...!)


I know what you mean and if you didn't hate me after watching that, I'd think something was wrong with you! I can't believe you sat through the whole thing


----------



## Hairazor

Hey LordyLordyH, I am with Copchick, thanks for the songworm! I shall have to pass this on, heehee


----------



## MommaMoose

Train Wreck LH, train wreck. I sooooo wanted to turn it off but I couldn't. I kept thinking it would get better or funnier some how.


----------



## randomr8

LH. Sorta feels like a final project for an ESL class. At least it knocks that CUPS song outta my head for awhile... nope, dammit now they're both in there.


----------



## randomr8

I bought Habaneros and scotch bonnets at the farmers market this morning. Going into a mason jar of vodka for a couple of months. Someone gave me the same mason jar with a home made version of flavored vodka and thought I'd return the favor. Hope the seals hold.


----------



## Lord Homicide

randomr8 said:


> LH. Sorta feels like a final project for an ESL class. At least it knocks that CUPS song outta my head for awhile... nope, dammit now they're both in there.


Yes, it is almost a bad translation video... It is seered into my memory. Like Calvin from Calvin & Hobbes said once, I wish I had an erase/rewind button.

For those who watch the video, you'll think of me, in disgust, when the tune passes through your head in the near, near future.  Happy living!


----------



## debbie5

What the fox??


----------



## RoxyBlue

This is what the fox actually says:


----------



## randomr8

debbie5 said:


> What the fox??


Yeah. My wife looked up at me when she heard that. "That's FOX, honey."


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> This is what the fox actually says:


:smoking:


----------



## Zurgh

randomr8 said:


> I bought Habaneros and scotch bonnets at the farmers market this morning. Going into a mason jar of vodka for a couple of months. Someone gave me the same mason jar with a home made version of flavored vodka and thought I'd return the favor. Hope the seals hold.


A friend of mine did this with some high octane vodka and thin sliced the peppers... let it soak for a year... it was liquid hell-fire . Another buddy took a shot of the 'fire water' and swore it burned a hole in his gut :zombie:.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Zurgh said:


> A friend of mine did this with some high octane vodka and thin sliced the peppers... let it soak for a year... it was liquid hell-fire . Another buddy took a shot of the 'fire water' and swore it burned a hole in his gut :zombie:.


Better your gut than your back end...


----------



## Zurgh

I love SPICY HOT, if it has good flavor as well (I know well the 'ring of fire', and love me a red Thai curry, atomic hot.). I only took a taste and it was just hot liquid pain, no good flavor what so ever. My buddy still swears 15 years later that it gave him an ulcer (he doesn't have one) and he loves spicy hot food more than me.

Now I'm off to clean up/organize the lab/workshop so I can complete phase 2 of me' contest entry.


----------



## Hairazor

I had a friend who made homemade peppermint schnapps. After it set up for the proper time he brought it to where I was working and started pouring it into styrofoam cups to hand out. It was so potent it started eating through the cups. I did NOT try it.


----------



## debbie5

I have no idea what a scotch bonnet is.


----------



## Headless

randomr8 said:


> Lord help me. I just decided at 8:30 Oct. 30th, right after all the neighborhood kids leave for school, I'm gonna erect 90 % of our decorations. Just so when they get back at 3:30 they will freak out. I know I'm tempting the prop gods to make things not work but WTH.
> I've already got 3 guys that will take work off that day to help. Guess I'd better start figuring out where everything is gonna go this year. HAHAHAAHAAAAAAAAAAAnd finish up some props.


LOL that will get them going! Good luck though - sounds like a back breaking day!



Lord Homicide said:


> Has anyone posted this ridiculous video on this forum yet? These guys at work showed me this. They were laughing, I wasn't... however, shortly after, I noticed my toes tapping to the beat............................... ugh..


hahahahahaha - Love it!



Hairazor said:


> I had a friend who made homemade peppermint schnapps. After it set up for the proper time he brought it to where I was working and started pouring it into styrofoam cups to hand out. It was so potent it started eating through the cups. I did NOT try it.


There's a potent brew!

Out yesterday to buy a bit more timber to get some stands made for some of the props I've been working on. I still have 3 more foam heads to cover with muslin - but because the Scouts gig will be on a wood floor I need to make stands not stakes to set them up. I have 6 of the poles painted in preparation - just need to make the base and I'm working on having something that will just piece together so I don't have to transport something that's about 6 feet long and 3 feet wide!

I've also started on some mache to make man eating plants. It's sooo cold here that it's taking forever to dry despite being in front of the heater so that will be a slow process.

Invitations start going out this coming week - for me - that's when this stuff starts to get real! Once the invitations go out there's no turning back!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Ohhhhh. I looked up scotch bonnet...no wonder I dont know what it is. If I ate that I'd barf. Too spicy hot!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> I have no idea what a scotch bonnet is.


It is a very small, ridiculously hot pepper. My stepfather used to grow them, and I believe that he tricked every one of my friends to eat one at some point. I knew better, because I saw him wear yellow latex gloves to pick them. Apparently, the juice will burn your skin when harvesting these little guys.


----------



## Lunatic

Here's my opinion of Scotch Bonnets. 
I love all kinds of sweet peppers and hot peppers but Scotch Bonnets taste like crap. I simply don't like the flavor and yes they are hot. I made a gallon of tomato pasta sauce years ago and added only 1 scotch bonnet and it ruined the flavor. I threw the whole thing away.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Yeah, they're not the most flavorful. I think that they are so hot that they mess with your taste buds. Either way, I don't eat them.

People are starting to slow-roll our house. I don't even have half of our stuff set up yet. I can foresee traffic jams in the next two to three weeks.


----------



## randomr8

I have friends that make jelly out of habs and bonnets. It's delish!separate though.. and truthfully I like the habs better.


----------



## randomr8

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Yeah, they're not the most flavorful. I think that they are so hot that they mess with your taste buds. Either way, I don't eat them.
> 
> People are starting to slow-roll our house. I don't even have half of our stuff set up yet. I can foresee traffic jams in the next two to three weeks.


The slow rollers rock.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

I thought that fox video was HILARIOUS, but then again I have an odd sense of humor...


----------



## debbie5

There is some type of psychological "thing" going on with some haunters, and I don't "get" it. Is it that we are too "close" to our own work to see it with an unbiased eye? I always think my work is total POO and coulda/shoulda been better... I do not understand people who think their work is amazing and.....it's not. Some of the best yard haunts are ones I have stumbled upon...no self-high-fives, no signs, no social network pages or "staff" (aka your family) ...just a little gem of Halloween love tucked down a side street. I think I may have fallen into the "WHOO HOO! MY HAUNT IS GREAT!" hole one year...and then my mom cut me to the quick with one sentence: "Well, it's okay..but I mean, nothing **MOVES**..." So now, I'm firmly in My Haunt Sucks Cuz It's All Static mode. Somehow, I was prouder when all I had was a reaper & three wooden tombstones = less pressure.

Oh, and something totally unrelated: http://www.target.com/p/animated-wolf-skull/-/A-14558245#prodSlot=large_1_4


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Troll Wizard

debbie5 said:


> There is some type of psychological "thing" going on with some haunters, and I don't "get" it. Is it that we are too "close" to our own work to see it with an unbiased eye? I always think my work is total POO and coulda/shoulda been better... I do not understand people who think their work is amazing and.....it's not. Some of the best yard haunts are ones I have stumbled upon...no self-high-fives, no signs, no social network pages or "staff" (aka your family) ...just a little gem of Halloween love tucked down a side street. I think I may have fallen into the "WHOO HOO! MY HAUNT IS GREAT!" hole one year...and then my mom cut me to the quick with one sentence: "Well, it's okay..but I mean, nothing **MOVES**..." So now, I'm firmly in My Haunt Sucks Cuz It's All Static mode. Somehow, I was prouder when all I had was a reaper & three wooden tombstones = less pressure.
> 
> Oh, and something totally unrelated: http://www.target.com/p/animated-wolf-skull/-/A-14558245#prodSlot=large_1_4


_*You know, don't be too hard on yourself there. I think everybody believes at one time or another that their own haunt is pretty good. I even at one point thought mine to be pretty cool just because of the amount of work I put into it. Outside of lighting and some props I bought at the store, everything else I designed and built myself.

I don't think there is any harm with you giving yourself a small pat on the back for doing what we do. I guess what I'm really trying to say is that it would be much easier to do nothing at all. When I go out at night during October and look up and down my street, sure there are a lot of porch lights on. But there is only myself and my neighbor across the street from me that actually put anything out in their yards for people to see and experience!

My neighbor had just moved in during the summer and saw that I had set up my graveyard haunt and he wanted to do something too and not be left out. So I let him borrow some headstones I made and wasn't using and some lighting to accent it and away he went. It wasn't much, but it was a start. Now he has his own display and is adding to it every year.

It doesn't matter if it's big or small, elaborate, animated or static. It's that fact that you made the effort to do something. You took the time to build and sweat, setup and takedown, buy the candy, be there for the kids, and to participate in a ritual that has been passed down from generation to generation.

I think that next time when we all get a chance to....walk outside at night and take a good look around your neighborhood and street and see how many other people go to the same effort as we do here for TOT'rs on Halloween night.

So Debbie5....congratulate yourself for going that extra mile for a job well done!

PS.....the animated wolf's head is pretty cool looking too!
*_


----------



## Copchick

Debbie - Halloween is my thing, for me I get a total satisfaction in doing decorating my yard and house. I don't have nearly the number of ToT's that some members have (thank goodness!), but I know that the people in my neighborhood get a kick out of it and look forward to the big day. As I'm decorating, alot more people walk past the house and when they see me outside working, we always chat. If there are children looking at the yard from the street, I'll encourage them to come down and take a closer look. I haven't had any criticisms. 

Like TW, I enjoy my haunt. I'll stay outside at night and admire my work, my creativity. It's what I enjoy.

Deb, it also sounds like your mom is just being your mom. Nothing can change that. Just ignore her criticisms and do what YOU like and what makes YOU happy. Have a positive mindset!


----------



## Bone Dancer

debbie5 said:


> Oh, and something totally unrelated: http://www.target.com/p/animated-wolf-skull/-/A-14558245#prodSlot=large_1_4


Thanks for the link deb, there is an animated crow in a cage that looks good too. Maybe its time to start checking out the stores online Halloween stuff.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, after much procrastination, I got the entryway repaired in time to set it up this year. Wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Just a rotted board and a small crack that I packed full of drylok, and then monster mudded over. 

In a pinch, Drylok makes decent glue, just FYI.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Debbie~ I am they type of person that nothing I do is good enough, but I agree CC that I love sitting back and enjoying my creativity, even if I may not think its perfect. One negative comment can ruin the whole effect. Have confidece and take pride in what you do!


----------



## MommaMoose

Debbie5~ I understand and agree with you on the point of how some people think that their set up is just absolutely amazing when to others it really isn't. We have a few of those around where I live. One such person went crazy at one of the prop companies and there is nothing but animated props all over his yard that are totally unrelated to each other. It makes no sense and you end up desensitized by the time you get to the door for the treats. Then there is us, a family ran corn maze with a hodgepodge of different scenes all pretty much homemade with a little store bought thrown in. Are we to close to our own work? Most definitely. But I can guarantee that our group will tell you that first off we are kinda cheesy and 2ndly we are just doing this because we love it. Between the good comments and the bad, we weed out what works and what doesn't to make each year better and better. Long story short, take the comments and use them as a tool to improve your enjoyment and others.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> There is some type of psychological "thing" going on with some haunters, and I don't "get" it. Is it that we are too "close" to our own work to see it with an unbiased eye? I always think my work is total POO and coulda/shoulda been better... I do not understand people who think their work is amazing and.....it's not. Some of the best yard haunts are ones I have stumbled upon...no self-high-fives, no signs, no social network pages or "staff" (aka your family) ...just a little gem of Halloween love tucked down a side street. I think I may have fallen into the "WHOO HOO! MY HAUNT IS GREAT!" hole one year...and then my mom cut me to the quick with one sentence: "Well, it's okay..but I mean, nothing **MOVES**..." So now, I'm firmly in My Haunt Sucks Cuz It's All Static mode. Somehow, I was prouder when all I had was a reaper & three wooden tombstones = less pressure.
> 
> Oh, and something totally unrelated: http://www.target.com/p/animated-wolf-skull/-/A-14558245#prodSlot=large_1_4


OMG Yes! To borrow your words....I covet this!

And no worries about your haunt. I'm the same way about my haunt and yet everyone always complimented me. I don't always see it but everyone else seems to.

My philosophy from now on is : Do what you can, no pressures, and it's for the kids, so if they love it, you've done your job.

* HAUNTING IS SUPPOSED TO BE FUN!!!!!*


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## debbie5

This f ing old house...just went to turn the dining room light on....a 2 foot circumference of blue sparks shot out of the switch & I got mildly juiced. Now the light won't work. MONEY PIT HOUSE!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Colorado has been having more than its share of bad luck

Deb, ain't nothing wrong with static props. It's all about setting a mood and, as Dark Angel noted, having fun. There will always be people willing to tell you how you should have done something, and the best response is to say in a very sincere tone "That's sounds really interesting. I'd love to see pictures of how you did (fill in the blank with whatever they said you could have done better)".

We saw the wolf/dog head at Target today. The sound track is more whimper than wolf. There was also a similar talking skull that was pretty good, as well as a number of other smart aleck talking decorations that were very entertaining. We picked up a half torso, pose-and-stay skellie that just screamed "instant groundbreaker" - got a lot of looks while we were going through the store with it sitting in the cart wearing a feathered mini hat


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> We picked up a half torso, pose-and-stay skellie that just screamed "instant groundbreaker" - got a lot of looks while we were going through the store with it sitting in the cart wearing a feathered mini hat


2a92f95 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

ebc4be by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## MommaMoose

Went out to the farm today to sort through the boxes of stuff for the haunted corn maze. Every year we swear we are going to put everything away neatly and organized according to scene and every year we fail to do it. But then last year there was some MAJOR drama at the closing of the maze and in order to avoid police involvement we just let the Drama Queens have their way. Now unfortunately we have to rebuild some props that were taken apart last year. Oh well, know what I will be doing next weekend. Sad thing is we only got 4 boxes organized out of the 10 there are.


----------



## goneferal

MommaMoose said:


> Went out to the farm today to sort through the boxes of stuff for the haunted corn maze. Every year we swear we are going to put everything away neatly and organized according to scene and every year we fail to do it. But then last year there was some MAJOR drama at the closing of the maze and in order to avoid police involvement we just let the Drama Queens have their way. Now unfortunately we have to rebuild some props that were taken apart last year. Oh well, know what I will be doing next weekend. Sad thing is we only got 4 boxes organized out of the 10 there are.


Sorry to hear about the drama. I am lucky that my husband helps me organize after I take everything down. We know down to the last spare LED tealight battery location. After the move, however, we'll see how smoothly setup goes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching an old episode of "Making Monsters" - such a fun series.


----------



## debbie5

Walgreens had a big Jack Skellington figure for $20 that I had to walk away from while repeating, "It's a WANT, not a NEED..."


----------



## MommaMoose

Thanks Goneferal, good thing is the Drama Squad will not be a part of the maze this year so they will have no reason to cause trouble. (we hope anyway. But what can you do with family?)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm jelous of all you. The target by my house hasn't gotten their Halloween decor up yet. So very impatient. Come on already!!!!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

Thanks Gobby. I think I have about three things finished on that list. I did eat a caramel apple. This week end we had a garage sale. Like I needed more to do this time of year. But I did make a good amount of money, and got rid of a lot of junk. There was an exciting part. A lady stopped and was looking at things, and a little black kitten walked up the driveway from her truck. I pointed out her kitten, and she said she didn't have cats. My daughter went to get the kitten, and ended up pulling out two more, black and white, from up under her truck. The lady said they weren't hers and drove off. So we ended up with three kittens. After we shut down for the day my daughter took them to the vet, and she said they were about five weeks old. My daughter kept the black one, and the vet said she knew someone who was looking for two kittens. So I wasn't stuck with any. I told my daughter she should have called her Chevy. But she is calling her Carrie, since she found her on Friday the 13th. There's never a dull moment around here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have to say, Scareme, rather an odd coincidence that three five-week old kittens appear at the same time as your visitor. It does sound suspiciously like a dumping of unwanted animals, but perhaps I'm being cynical. Fortunately, they ended up with a better fate than many unwanted pets.

At home today thinking about the list of things I need to do around the house. So far I've gotten the half-bath downstairs cleaned and there are four piles of laundry in our bedroom waiting to be thrown in the wash. It's a start


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Scareme - I agree with Roxy about the kittens. I think that was planned by your visitor to get rid of the kittens.


----------



## debbie5

Hubby just gave me the okay (had to check the budget 1st) to go ahead with my Menopausal Tinkerbelle costume I've been wanting to create for the past 5 years!! She's got a blonde beehive, cat's eye glasses, chain smokes and is still quite bitter that Peter Pan ran off with that tramp Wendy, and isn't afraid to tell everyone so. I also got to buy the nude unitard I've wanted to go with all my dress-based costumes, to help keep me warm. Got 10% off too by calling before I ordered online!! Now just need to buy the wig & the big wings. I should probably cut corners & buy smaller wings, but a big fairy needs BIG wings....gotta make slipper/shoes too. So excited!


----------



## debbie5

These are unusual...all stuff at World Market 25% off today only... http://www.worldmarket.com/product/sweet+spirits+day+of+the+dead+cookie+stamps,+4-count.do?&from=fn


----------



## randomr8

http://www.milanoo.com/Buy-Catsuits-Zentai-c314

Some costumes from a store in China that are new to me. Generally takes 2 wks for shipping. Good prices.


----------



## Evil Queen

Love your idea for the Tinkerbell Deb!


----------



## debbie5

Thanks! I no longer have contact lenses, so I always need to find a costume that can incorporate my glasses...I make foam glasses in pieces using sticky backed craft foam and just stick them on over mine...sometimes, I wrap my frames with sparkly pipe cleaners...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

A Menopausal Tinkerbell....this I have to see! LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

She'll be a Tinkerbell with attitude for sure


----------



## Lord Homicide

Women sure do keep us on our toes...


----------



## DreadKnightswife

I went to a coupple of my favorite thrift stores today and got some awesome things!

Overalls for my scarecrow costume 3.98
Indiana Jones hat for my son's zombie hunter costume for the zombie walk 2.98
A velvet curtain to make 2 suade looking vests with for son and daughters zombie walk 
costumes 5.98
Lining for the vests 2.99
Mask, cowl, and shirt for a clown all for 10 bucks
And panty hose to make intestines out of for 1.98 for 2 pair
I also got 2 king size sheets which I am going to use for "wall paper" 3.98 each
Oh and a cool victoian looking table cloth with cherrubs on it for .99 which I am going to us in my daugters physcotic children room.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice haul, DKW! Can't beat those thrift store prices. Spooky1 and I found a suit jacket for our Frankenstein groundbreaker for all of about $15 at a local thrift store. I threw it in the dryer for about 15 minutes at high heat to kill any lurking cooties and then we were good to go


----------



## DreadKnightswife

I love thrift stores I saw a coupple of suit jackets for under 5 bucks but I didn't need one today, when I need one I won't be able to find one!


----------



## Hairazor

My friends say I haunt thrift stores at Halloween time, I say haha, I am looking all year long for prop things! Over the years I have stumbled onto a Tux for $5 and another time a wedding dress also for $5 loooong after Halloween!


----------



## DreadKnightswife

I too haunt thrift stores year round, and since we start making Props in Marchit usually works out well. I sew so I make lots of things so I buy lots of sheets, they are cheap large pieces of cloth.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> Have to say, Scareme, rather an odd coincidence that three five-week old kittens appear at the same time as your visitor. It does sound suspiciously like a dumping of unwanted animals, but perhaps I'm being cynical. Fortunately, they ended up with a better fate than many unwanted pets.


I think she really didn't know the kittens were under her truck. Brit and a neighbor guy had to lay on their backs and scoot under the truck and the cats were way up inside the truck parts. And the kittens really fought getting pulled out. Brit was worried there might have been another kitten or two that she missed. I told her she did more than most people would have.



debbie5 said:


> Hubby just gave me the okay (had to check the budget 1st) to go ahead with my Menopausal Tinkerbelle costume I've been wanting to create for the past 5 years!! She's got a blonde beehive, cat's eye glasses, chain smokes and is still quite bitter that Peter Pan ran off with that tramp Wendy, and isn't afraid to tell everyone so. I also got to buy the nude unitard I've wanted to go with all my dress-based costumes, to help keep me warm. Got 10% off too by calling before I ordered online!! Now just need to buy the wig & the big wings. I should probably cut corners & buy smaller wings, but a big fairy needs BIG wings....gotta make slipper/shoes too. So excited!


That is a great idea. I've been Mother Nature with PMS, but never a Menopausal Tinkerbelle. Hey, you and I should costume up and hit the bars. I think we'd scare some men.



debbie5 said:


> These are unusual...all stuff at World Market 25% off today only... http://www.worldmarket.com/product/sweet+spirits+day+of+the+dead+cookie+stamps,+4-count.do?&from=fn


Damn you. Every time you post one of these links, I end up spending money. Next time I'll get smart and just not click on it. But then, think of the great things I'll be missing. 



DreadKnightswife said:


> I went to a coupple of my favorite thrift stores today and got some awesome things!
> 
> Overalls for my scarecrow costume 3.98
> Indiana Jones hat for my son's zombie hunter costume for the zombie walk 2.98
> A velvet curtain to make 2 suade looking vests with for son and daughters zombie walk
> costumes 5.98
> Lining for the vests 2.99
> Mask, cowl, and shirt for a clown all for 10 bucks
> And panty hose to make intestines out of for 1.98 for 2 pair
> I also got 2 king size sheets which I am going to use for "wall paper" 3.98 each
> Oh and a cool victoian looking table cloth with cherrubs on it for .99 which I am going to us in my daugters physcotic children room.


Great deals. I think I'd use the Victorian table cloth for Sunday dinners. Of course some of our Sunday dinners are like Halloween.


----------



## scareme

DreadKnightswife said:


> I too haunt thrift stores year round, and since we start making Props in Marchit usually works out well. I sew so I make lots of things so I buy lots of sheets, they are cheap large pieces of cloth.


I like to buy flannel sheets and use them to make rag rugs.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Wife's surgery is day after tomorrow, and I quit smoking 4 days ago. Stress? Nah, not here...

I am a borderline basket case at this point. Plus, I am keeping the lights on for Wrigley's Spearmint gum right now.


----------



## Spooky1

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Wife's surgery is day after tomorrow, and I quit smoking 4 days ago. Stress? Nah, not here...
> 
> I am a borderline basket case at this point. Plus, I am keeping the lights on for Wrigley's Spearmint gum right now.


Hope it's nothing serious,BC. Our thoughts are with you guys. Hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Hairazor

Prayers your way Bio.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sending prayers Bio.


----------



## Copchick

Hope all goes well, Bio. Prayers for speedy healing and recovery.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Prayers coming your way Bio!


----------



## DreadKnightswife

scareme said:


> Great deals. I think I'd use the Victorian table cloth for Sunday dinners. Of course some of our Sunday dinners are like Halloween.


Well this one was a little small for my table and it was kind of stained, but her room is going to be the goriest, (not really that bad) so I thought I could cover up the stains with blood splatter.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Dark Angel 27

Let's hope we get to keep it around a few more years. I'm scared that it'll be picked apart by the time we get a new president.

Prayers sent your way Bio!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*What happens when I get bored...*

So, during the three weeks we had no internet, I got bored...my dog is so understanding! LOL

I promise this is not the final product..



















I'm planning to have him in the yard with me, and it'll either be his 'punk' look or the zombie-ish one I'm gonna be working on.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's adorable, and you lucked out, DA. He doesn't have that "I'm so disgusted she made me wear this" look on his face

Today is also:

National Apple Dumpling Day - appropriate season for it, too. 

Citizenship Day


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Thanks for the kind wishes and prayers, everyone!


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Bio - my prayers are with you both.

DA - Cute pooch! Love the costume.

Worked on my pvc candles last night - all 24 of them- different sizes and shapes. After "gluing" them up, I stained them with a golden stain and set them out to dry on the patio. Still tacky this morning but with the full sun we are getting today, they should dry nicely. I am planning on finishing them at the Jersey Devil M&T on Saturday.


----------



## Hairazor

Dark Angel, your dog is a sweetie


----------



## scareme

It's appropriate that National Constitution Day and Citizenship Day are on the same day. I've seen a copy of the test they give for citizenship, and I don't know if I could pass it. My hat's off to anyone who has. And don't worry DA, the old girl is still strong. 

I'm doing laundry today so I can pack for Iowa tomorrow. I thought the members in the basement are suppose to take care of the laundry. Somebody's slipping.


----------



## Death's Door

Today is Elvira's Birthday. The Mistress of the Macabe was born on September 17, 1951.


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's still looking good, too!


----------



## scareme

All the best people were born in the 50's. And how great Copchick and Elvira share the same Birthday. And they look so similar.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Scareme!

And it's true about all those great '50s babies


----------



## Copchick

scareme said:


> And how great Copchick and Elvira share the same Birthday. And they look so similar.


I wish I had her figure!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

LOL So does everyone else!


----------



## MommaMoose

Bio - prayers for your family & Congrats on the smoking part. 

The high school in Colorado Springs that Elvira graduated from has a big picture of her in the foyer. They are pretty proud of her there.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Death's Door

Went food shopping after work yesterday and noticed they had Count Chocula, along with his other cohorts. Had to pick up 2 boxes. Yes!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

^That's right! Today is National Cheeseburger Day!

Not gonna celebrate 'cause I don't like cheese on hamburgers.


----------



## Zurgh

A mosquito nibbled my bum... yup, that's all there is to report for now...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## scareme

Bio, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife today. Keep us posted.


----------



## Evil Queen

Love it Haunti!
Roxy a woman after mine own heart, I don't like cheese on my hamburgers either.
Z, now you have a legitimate reason to walk around scratchin your behind.


----------



## Manon

I would very much like to quit my job right now and spend the next 6 weeks working on my fun Hallowe'en plans. Who's with me?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I am! LOL


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Sounds good Manon, too bad I have bills to pay between now and then...


----------



## randomr8

just thought I'd share out of my Hammer Vault. SOrry it's sideways


----------



## Will Reid

Deleted post


----------



## randomr8

'Cause that's his signature, don't cha know.


----------



## randomr8

Bio. news? Thoughts are with you and yours.


----------



## randomr8

Manon said:


> I would very much like to quit my job right now and spend the next 6 weeks working on my fun Hallowe'en plans. Who's with me?


If I win the lottery, I'll send you some!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will Reid said:


> Why was Doctorthingit banned?


He asked too many questions - MWAHAHAHAHA!:devil:

Sorry, got a little carried away there:googly:


----------



## goneferal

Goneferal here:
Ugh! I have to be the not so fun boss tomorrow. I've got a person I've been getting a lot of complaints about who I've been working with to ease them into the workplace better who I have now realized is harassing another employee. These particular ones are very young, around 25 and I can be a stern, but very supportive boss. But this particular person appears to have some sort of control issue over the other sex and I am now hearing some really scary stories about their past. Any managers out there with similar experiences?


----------



## Copchick

Goneferal - Documentation, documentation, documentation! I haven't had to address any sexual harassment issues, but anytime I've had to counsel an employee, I ALWAYS documented it. It would be helpful if you could have another supervisor sit in on your discussion with the offending employee. That way there will be another set of ears and eyes for observation purposes. That way the employee can't say that you said something you didn't, etc. Make sure they understand that their behavior will not be tolerated and advise them if it is against policy of your department. Will they be on a probationary period? Advise them if there is and review their course of conduct during that time. Also advise them if they continue in their course of conduct, they could be fired (if that is your company policy). Just make sure they understand that there is zero toloerance for their current behavior.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What Copchick said - documentation is essential as well as a zero tolerance stance. Sexual harassment is extremely damaging on several levels, so nip it in the bud now.

Some years ago I worked in a company where a female supervisor was harassing her male subordinates. She got one guy fired, put a second one on probation, and tried to get a third one fired before it became clear that she was the one doing the harassing. When an EEOC officer came in to investigate (because the _female_ supervisor filed a complaint - she was one devious bitch from hell and I'm not kidding), I had the opportunity to chat with the investigator formally. Informally and off the record, she told me the woman who filed the complaint had a history of filing harassment claims in every one of her previous places of employment.

Long story short, the female supervisor was finally fired after months of painstaking documentation. After she left, co-workers found out she had cleaned out company files, removed some equipment, and taken client information with her. As I said, a real bitch from hell.


----------



## goneferal

I never said it was sexual harassment, but harassment is harassment no matter what. I've had two meetings with this person and tomorrow will be with another supervisor. Thanks for the feedback. Yuck, I hate this crap.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

groan - so many posts - so little time.......... Bio - hope everything is OK. That is all....


----------



## DreadKnightswife

I have spent most of the week at dr appointments with my oldest daughter and a day in the hospital with her. I still have no idea how she got a staph infection in her skin, no cuts or anything. They let her come home yesterday and I thought things were going to be better but last night her foot started swelling again and she can't wiggle her toes so today it's back to the DR again...yea! Poor thing is so sad too because at this point she won't be able to help set up the front yard this weekend.


----------



## Hairazor

DKsWife, what an ordeal! Hope your daughter gets some resolution.


----------



## Copchick

DKW - Hope your daughter gets better soon! Get well wishes her way.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

Yo ho! :xbones:


----------



## Hairazor

Shiver me timbers!


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Argh me maties thanks for yer well wishes.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

:xbones:Argh! Be it that day already? Where has the time gone...and where be my rum!!!!:xbones:


----------



## Zurgh

Strange, spell check works on this 'puter, but not the laptop... No idea why... oh, and "Man de Bilge pumps, ye swabs!"


----------



## Death's Door

Hi everyone -

DKWife - I hope your daughter gets better.

goneferal - Sorry to hear that you have to deal with this. I amazes me that these people have the energy to do this harassment crap. 

Well, hubby told me on Monday that he and the other hunters might be going back to West Virginia to finish some work on the lodge before hunting season gets started. Last night it was confirmed he is going! I'm home alone from Friday at 10:30 a.m. to Sunday afternoon. If all goes to plan, here is a quick schedule:

Friday I have off from work and will start to pull boxes out and work on the inside decorating and watching the dvd, "Insidious" in the evening. 

Saturday I will be meeting up with my Make & Take Group in the morning and later in the evening going to the movies to check out "Insidious 2". 

Sunday - If I'm not up all night from the movie because I've turned into a scaredy cat, I will get up at a decent hour and have breakfast and work on some more halloween decorations.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Wife's surgery went off with no problems. She made me leave the hospital to "Come check on the dogs" today because she was afraid that I would lose my temper with one of the nurses. I understand that it is a difficult job, and that sometimes you're pulled in multiple directions at once, but don't act like one of your patients is more important than another. This woman's bedside manner made Hannibal Lecter look cuddly and loveable.

In other news, the tapatalk app on my wife's tablet doesn't seem to work with HauntForum anymore. I can log in and read threads, but I can't post. Just thought I should let someone know.


----------



## MommaMoose

Bio - So glad the wife's surgery went alright! Hope she has a speedy recovery. I had to laugh when you described the nurse, kinda made me think you were talking about my sister in law. Then I remembered that she doesn't work in a hospital anymore.


----------



## Death's Door

Bio - Glad to hear that the surgery went well for your wife. Still sending good karma to both of you.


----------



## Hairazor

Good news to hear Bio (not the bad nurse part though)


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Bio glad to hear the surgery went well. Wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Thanks everyone. We are hoping that she has the same night nurse tonight that she had last night. If people became doctors by vote, I'd definitely vote for that woman. She was the embodiment of how a nurse should treat a patient.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good to hear surgery went well. Booooo to the cranky nurse, yay for good night nurses!


----------



## autumnghost

Glad to hear the surgery went well Bio. Sorry about the crabby nurse. There's one in every hospital. Bleck!

I broke down and wrote an mushyy tribute to home haunters on my just started blog -> Here Too cheesy?


----------



## goneferal

Bio, glad to hear things are going OK. But since I work with doctors, I have first hand experience that they are way worse. Some are great, but a lot of doctors are no fun to be around.

Stupid day kept me from addressing my problem child at work. My counterpart and I plan to get to it tomorrow. The thing that kills me is that we work with the dead and their loved ones, that is enough stress in and of itself. Why pile on more?


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*It's always a pit when you get a "Nurse Ratched" taking care of someone on shift. But I am really glad that your wife's surgery went well, not only for her but for you too! I guess there is always a sour one in every bunch. It's a good thing there's usually only one! *_


----------



## Spooky1

DKwife - Hope your daughters foot is better soon.

Bio - Glad to hear your wife's surgery went well.

Happy Talk like a Pirate Day, yar now where's me rum!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Happy Talk like a Pirate Day, yar now where's me rum!


It's on my desk at work and the scurvy dogs are tapping into it:devil:


----------



## Copchick

Bio - glad to hear the Mrs. is doing well. Sucks that Nurse Cratchet is reincarnated.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

debbie5 said:


> Hubby just gave me the okay (had to check the budget 1st) to go ahead with my Menopausal Tinkerbelle costume I've been wanting to create for the past 5 years!! She's got a blonde beehive, cat's eye glasses, chain smokes and is still quite bitter that Peter Pan ran off with that tramp Wendy, and isn't afraid to tell everyone so. I also got to buy the nude unitard I've wanted to go with all my dress-based costumes, to help keep me warm. Got 10% off too by calling before I ordered online!! Now just need to buy the wig & the big wings. I should probably cut corners & buy smaller wings, but a big fairy needs BIG wings....gotta make slipper/shoes too. So excited!


Debbie, I love your idea! So funny and original. Please don't forget to post pictures when you have it done because I would love to see!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Wife's surgery went off with no problems. She made me leave the hospital to "Come check on the dogs" today because she was afraid that I would lose my temper with one of the nurses. I understand that it is a difficult job, and that sometimes you're pulled in multiple directions at once, but don't act like one of your patients is more important than another. This woman's bedside manner made Hannibal Lecter look cuddly and loveable.
> 
> In other news, the tapatalk app on my wife's tablet doesn't seem to work with HauntForum anymore. I can log in and read threads, but I can't post. Just thought I should let someone know.


BioHazardCustoms,

I'm happy your wife's surgery went well and hope she is doing well and will be OK. I'm sorry to hear about the nurse though.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

Today is my final day at the range with the recruits. I have been given the task for today for their stress course to make it as realistic as possible. I won't go into details, but the purpose is to take them out of their comfort zone and make it a realistic scenario to see how they interact and react. Last night I made a big batch of blood, it will be used liberally. 

After today, I will be on vacation and won't be back to work until Oct 2nd, yaaaayyyyy! This will be my time to decorate.


----------



## debbie5

I have awoken **EVERY DAY** for the past five or so days with THIS in my head.."What does the fox say!? Ding ding ding ding..ding da ding ding"... Thank you, Haunt Forum.


----------



## Hairazor

Found this on my Facebook page


----------



## randomr8

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Wife's surgery went off with no problems. She made me leave the hospital to "Come check on the dogs" today because she was afraid that I would lose my temper with one of the nurses. I understand that it is a difficult job, and that sometimes you're pulled in multiple directions at once, but don't act like one of your patients is more important than another. This woman's bedside manner made Hannibal Lecter look cuddly and loveable.
> 
> In other news, the tapatalk app on my wife's tablet doesn't seem to work with HauntForum anymore. I can log in and read threads, but I can't post. Just thought I should let someone know.


So glad to hear it went well and your wife is doing fine.
My experience is that hospitals/units/staff are concerned about their rating from patients. IDK if performance ratings affect salaries. Just ask to speak to a supervisor if she pisses you off again. Tell 'em you just don't think that nurse is best influence for your wife's recovery. Or tell 'em what you really think... Hoping you don't have that problem again.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Copchick said:


> Last night I made a big batch of blood, it will be used liberally.
> 
> After today, I will be on vacation and won't be back to work until Oct 2nd, yaaaayyyyy! This will be my time to decorate.


Do you get to keep the left over blood?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not only did the deer come back to take out the rest of the tree they partially destroyed last week, but they also have left poopies in the yard and I suspect Willow ingested some. She was one pathetic looking pup on Wednesday but has been slowly improving. Talked to the vet yesterday evening and I'm taking her in on Monday to see if she's picked up a load of parasites. Her heartworm medication can handle some level of exposure, but if she got a boatload of worms, she'll need the banana-flavored medicine to get rid of them.


----------



## debbie5

Bio- I worked in customer service for over 10 years, and there is NO NEED for a person who has a sh*tty attitude to be in contact with people who are troubled or sick. You might be doing BOTH of the nurses a service if you ask the charge nurse if Nurse Ratchet was having a bad day, and commend Angel Nurse. Perhaps this will spark Groucho to change her ways (or job?) and get Angel a little $$.

And glad the wifey is doing well.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Copchick said:


> Today is my final day at the range with the recruits. I have been given the task for today for their stress course to make it as realistic as possible. I won't go into details, but the purpose is to take them out of their comfort zone and make it a realistic scenario to see how they interact and react. Last night I made a big batch of blood, it will be used liberally.


I can see it now - a stress course littered with corpsed buckies and bloody body part props made by a true Halloweener. Those poor recruits have no idea what they're in for


----------



## Zurgh

Was thinking along those lines, too, RoxyB... but add a few standing corpses, and put bags of blood in all targets so they bleed when shot...:googly:


----------



## goneferal

Copchick said:


> Today is my final day at the range with the recruits. I have been given the task for today for their stress course to make it as realistic as possible. I won't go into details, but the purpose is to take them out of their comfort zone and make it a realistic scenario to see how they interact and react. Last night I made a big batch of blood, it will be used liberally.
> 
> After today, I will be on vacation and won't be back to work until Oct 2nd, yaaaayyyyy! This will be my time to decorate.


Nice! I just made a batch of blood for a blood spatter class. Too bad we couldn't collaborate. Have a nice Vacation.


----------



## goneferal

RoxyBlue said:


> Not only did the deer come back to take out the rest of the tree they partially destroyed last week, but they also have left poopies in the yard and I suspect Willow ingested some. She was one pathetic looking pup on Wednesday but has been slowly improving. Talked to the vet yesterday evening and I'm taking her in on Monday to see if she's picked up a load of parasites. Her heartworm medication can handle some level of exposure, but if she got a boatload of worms, she'll need the banana-flavored medicine to get rid of them.


I hope willow feels better!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, GF! I'm thinking she is because she's started barking at people who come to the door again:jol:


----------



## scareme

Bio, Great to hear the wife is doing well. Does she get to come home today?



Copchick said:


> Today is my final day at the range with the recruits. I have been given the task for today for their stress course to make it as realistic as possible. I won't go into details, but the purpose is to take them out of their comfort zone and make it a realistic scenario to see how they interact and react. Last night I made a big batch of blood, it will be used liberally.
> 
> After today, I will be on vacation and won't be back to work until Oct 2nd, yaaaayyyyy! This will be my time to decorate.


I can imagine the scene. Blood and carnage everywhere. Are you happy with this group of recruits? Will you be able to sleep well at night, knowing they are protecting you. Or are you thinking, "Oh crap, I wonder which one of these Bozos will screw up first." But now you can spend full time decorating. So us some pictures as you progress.



debbie5 said:


> I have awoken **EVERY DAY** for the past five or so days with THIS in my head.."What does the fox say!? Ding ding ding ding..ding da ding ding"... Thank you, Haunt Forum.
> 
> Ylvis - The Fox [Official music video HD] - YouTube


These guys are going to be on Ellen today. I might watch just to see what they think of becoming the new earwig.



RoxyBlue said:


> Not only did the deer come back to take out the rest of the tree they partially destroyed last week, but they also have left poopies in the yard and I suspect Willow ingested some. She was one pathetic looking pup on Wednesday but has been slowly improving. Talked to the vet yesterday evening and I'm taking her in on Monday to see if she's picked up a load of parasites. Her heartworm medication can handle some level of exposure, but if she got a boatload of worms, she'll need the banana-flavored medicine to get rid of them.


I wonder why dogs do that. My daughter's dog can hardly wait until the cat gets out of the litter box, so he can have a snack. Gross!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our first dog had to be barred from our cat's litter box for that very reason. She considered the droppings quite the delicacy It's a common behavior in dogs.

Willow also likes what the bunnies leave, and if she isn't eating it, she's rolling in it.


----------



## randomr8

nomnomnomstuff about that video that's slowly driving you crazynomnom

just sayn


----------



## Zurgh

Used to call the 'treasures' the cats buried in there litter 'almond rocas'...yum... may get to final details before painting the contest entry tonight ... got some lab coats and some security shirts (that resemble the 'King County' sheriffs from the walking dead, like Rick & Sean) for 1$ each at the thrift store... Oatmen have been very quiet lately...:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Oatmen are hanging back in fearful awe of your contest entry:jol:


----------



## Lunatic

Hot damn! It's Friday!


----------



## Copchick

Since Wednesday has the Camel as a mascot, what is Friday's? Should we pick one?



Roxy - I hope Willow feels better.

Oh I HATE when Fly helps herself to any kind of scat that's lying around the woods and fields at camp. She is SO GROSS! Why do dogs do that? Her breath stinks like she ate something dead then she eats it's scat to go along as an after mint.

Goneferal - I would love to sit in on a blood splatter class!

Scareme - Yes these are a good group of recruits we have in right now. Some groups have left us shaking our heads, but this group has their scat together. All in all, they did a pretty good job with the scenario, they all made the common mistakes, but if there's anytime to do them, it's while in training. It was a fun day for us, the instructors too because we were role players. I was a safety officer because I have this horrendous head cold. But I still got their heart rates up a bit.


----------



## dead hawk

Today I started a weekend research project the results will be over aquarium algae growth and how it is effected if lights are turned off for 24 hours (different types)


----------



## goneferal

dead hawk said:


> Today I started a weekend research project the results will be over aquarium algae growth and how it is effected if lights are turned off for 24 hours (different types)


As a stock tank pond keeper, I feel for you. But, I am also jealous you can turn off your "sun", I'm stuck with it.


----------



## dead hawk

goneferal said:


> As a stock tank pond keeper, I feel for you. But, I am also jealous you can turn off your "sun", I'm stuck with it.


 Just put a black tarp over the pond for a few days


----------



## goneferal

I can't do that with my water plants and fish.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have come up with a new prank to pull while at a hospital. Go into an empty room and press the nurse call button. Then just walk out. Hide where you can see the looks of confusion at the nurses station.


----------



## randomr8

Goblin said:


>


For her six grade language arts classes, my wife uses a similar one.

Let's eat Grampa.
Let's eat, Grampa.

Commas save lives. Don't eat grampa.


----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I have come up with a new prank to pull while at a hospital. Go into an empty room and press the nurse call button. Then just walk out. Hide where you can see the looks of confusion at the nurses station.


LMAO! That'll get back at that bee-atch nurse.


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> Not only did the deer come back to take out the rest of the tree they partially destroyed last week, but they also have left poopies in the yard and I suspect Willow ingested some. She was one pathetic looking pup on Wednesday but has been slowly improving. Talked to the vet yesterday evening and I'm taking her in on Monday to see if she's picked up a load of parasites. Her heartworm medication can handle some level of exposure, but if she got a boatload of worms, she'll need the banana-flavored medicine to get rid of them.


A little late but I remember my mom use to hang sheer stockings full of human hairs off the young trees to keep the deer away.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Roxy, you can get the clippings from the hairdresser when you get a haircut, and spread them around plants that the deer seem to like. The hair carries enough human scent to keep the deer away.


----------



## Zurgh

First 2 hrs of my day has been heavy labor / rain prep & clean up / yard work... now watch it NOT rain... and now I smell so wonderful... :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

randomr8 said:


> A little late but I remember my mom use to hang sheer stockings full of human hairs off the young trees to keep the deer away.





BioHazardCustoms said:


> Roxy, you can get the clippings from the hairdresser when you get a haircut, and spread them around plants that the deer seem to like. The hair carries enough human scent to keep the deer away.


Spooky1 saw that suggestion somewhere on line recently. Nice thing is, we don't have to go to the hairdresser since we conveniently cut each other's hair at home

The deer have also eaten most of our hostas as well as several of the blooms from our toad lily. What's impressive about the latter is that the toad lily is right by our front door where there is a motion activated porch light. Doesn't stop a hungry deer. This has been the worst year in a while for deer damage in our yard. Most years they just take a little here and there.


----------



## MommaMoose

Seems like the deer are braver this year than past years. We sat at the breakfast table the other morning watching one make short work of the leaves on the lower branches of our apple tree in the back yard.


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 saw that suggestion somewhere on line recently. Nice thing is, we don't have to go to the hairdresser since we conveniently cut each other's hair at home
> 
> The deer have also eaten most of our hostas as well as several of the blooms from our toad lily. What's impressive about the latter is that the toad lily is right by our front door where there is a motion activated porch light. Doesn't stop a hungry deer. This has been the worst year in a while for deer damage in our yard. Most years they just take a little here and there.


I've got a paintball gun you can borrow.....


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thank you!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thank you, Copchick!


----------



## Lunatic

Thanks CC! 
Be safe and thanks for keeping us safe!


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks Copchick, and thanks to all your colleagues too!


----------



## Copchick




----------



## RoxyBlue

We're watching the original "Star Trek" on MeTV and I'm quoting lines before the actors say them, which triggers a "nerd alert" comment from Spooky1


----------



## MrGrimm

Ooops still time left: Thanks CopChick!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Thank you Copchick, and like Lunatic said, stay safe


----------



## MommaMoose

Thank you Copchick!! You all are heroes in my book!!


----------



## scareme

randomr8 said:


> For her six grade language arts classes, my wife uses a similar one.
> 
> Let's eat Grampa.
> Let's eat, Grampa.
> 
> Commas save lives. Don't eat grampa.


My favorite... Woman without her man is nothing. Punctuate that one.

Thanks to Copchick and all her brethren co-workers.


----------



## Lunatic

RoxyBlue said:


> We're watching the original "Star Trek" on MeTV and I'm quoting lines before the actors say them, which triggers a "nerd alert" comment from Spooky1


Are you sure it's a nerd alert or is he just upset that you beat him to it?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## randomr8

Woohoo! Off to National Harbor for the Color Run 5k! Hopin' to like a freakn rainbow for work tomorrow.


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Copchick




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

It's a beautiful day to act like a spider. I'm going outside to spin my cobwebs, while the boss lady relaxes and plays Somthing-or-Other-Ville on facebook.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

We got our front yard up yesterday thanks to a very dedicated friend coming to help. Will post pictures soon but our facade didn't really survive the moving around so this morning its re painting for us Yea....


----------



## randomr8

Before and after.


----------



## Hairazor

Colorful indeed ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> My favorite... Woman without her man is nothing. Punctuate that one.


Easy peasy: "Woman - without her, man is nothing":googly:



Lunatic said:


> Are you sure it's a nerd alert or is he just upset that you beat him to it?


That got a laugh out of Spooky1 when I read it to him. I suspect you may be on to something...:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Autumnal Equinox! (Happy Spring to Headless )

TJ Blessing by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Copchick

@ randomr8 -you're all smiles before the coloring, not so much afterward.  Pretty colors! Do people hose you down with paint while you're running the course?


----------



## randomr8

CC lol I noticed that. bad choice of pics. At every 1 K marker you get a different color thrown at you for about 30 feet. Then at the end everyone throws a color packet. It's colored powered. And you do get hosed down. It's really a good time. Definitely a re do.


----------



## Draik41895

I'm on the last episode of season one of American horror story. Season two isn't on Netflix. Ohh dear.


----------



## MommaMoose

So excited about tomorrow! I get to start as a tour guide/research assistant for one of the local historical mansions in our town. Cool thing is, rumor has it that Mrs. Lucy (the original owner's wife) still haunts it. But of course no one that works at the mansion will confirm or deny the rumors. Guess they had some problems in the past with people that were "ghost hunters". But anyway still can't wait. There is something about old homes with a history that just makes me happy.


----------



## debbie5

I decided to not play food cop when hubby brought home a dozen donuts from Dunkin...I just wanted to watch & listen. Over the course of the day, hubby let the 9 year old and 16 year old eat FOUR DONUTS EACH. 
I'm sorry...but I"m **fat** and I don't eat four donuts...that's a lotta fat & calories. But I said nothing...after kids went to bed, I simply asked hubby to please buy them ONE donut, or he will be buying them both the next size jeans in a few months. Sheesh.

EDIT: Just for the record: I ate the top off the strawberry frosted one & threw the rest away....


----------



## Goblin




----------



## DreadKnightswife

^That is hilarious Goblin!


----------



## Death's Door

goblin - Love the deer pic!

Saw hubby off on Friday morning to West Virginia and decided to set up my Spooky Town display. Couldn't find my Jolly Roger ship and pulled out boxes in the other section and came upon boxes that had termites in them.  Kinda took the wind out of my sails but I pulled out the boxes and emptied the contents because the boxes have been chewed up. I know there is no damage to the contents inside because the boxes don't have any wood props in them. However, I did finish setting up Spooky Town around 10 p.m. that night and it is up and running. Due to popular demand, the town has elected me the mayor. I felt honored. 

Went to the Make & Take on Saturday which is always uplifting. Had a great time finishing up the pvc candles. 

Even though hubby was tired when he came home on Sunday, I had to break the news to him. I showed him the scene of the crime and we are in agreement that we will need to get this taken care of.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Wow it has been awhile since I posted but I have been so busy between kids going back to school crazy hours at work and stuff with the club. This weekend we are having a graveyard sale during Nebraska's annual Junk Jaunt Weekend!! I can't wait not only do I have 3 days off from work but I get to play in my graveyard all day!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Took Willow to the vet today where she was given the first of two doses of Ponazuril (an anti-protozoal/deworming medication). The conversation went thusly:

Me: "If it tastes like that banana-flavored medicine she had last time she got worms, she'll like it."

Vet: "She won't like it. It tastes like crap."

Me: "Actually, if it did taste like crap, she would like it."

Vet (laughing): "Ain't that the truth!"

Scareme will appreciate the significance of that conversation


----------



## Death's Door

That is so true, Roxy! Max and Jakey used to eat the rabbit's little presents all the time. And if it smelled awful, they would roll in it. I guess it's consider doggie perfume/cologne. How knows.!


----------



## Copchick

Death's Door said:


> ...came upon boxes that had termites in them.  Kinda took the wind out of my sails but I pulled out the boxes and emptied the contents because the boxes have been chewed up.
> Due to popular demand, the town has elected me the mayor. I felt honored.


That sucks so bad about the termites, but fortunate that you discovered them. How great that you, DD who is bringing sexy back, is the Mayor of Spookytown! Not alot of mayor's can do that.



Death's Door said:


> And if it smelled awful, they would roll in it. I guess it's consider doggie perfume/cologne.


I hate it when Fly does that. Yuck! She is so beautiful, but rolls in the stankest, foulest funk that she can find.



MommaMoose said:


> So excited about tomorrow! I get to start as a tour guide/research assistant for one of the local historical mansions in our town. Cool thing is, rumor has it that Mrs. Lucy (the original owner's wife) still haunts it. But of course no one that works at the mansion will confirm or deny the rumors. There is something about old homes with a history that just makes me happy.


How fortunate you are, that sounds so exciting and fun!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Just started my FOURTH building for the Vulture Hill Haunt. I must be insane. Yea, that about covers it..........


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Wyatt Furr said:


> Just started my FOURTH building for the Vulture Hill Haunt. I must be insane. Yea, that about covers it..........


Yup Wyatt we all are....


----------



## debbie5

So, they've cleaned up the color & made it brighter, added 3-D and now the old Wizard Of Oz in ON THE BIG SCREEN!!>??? Guess who is going tomorrow before it leaves town!!?? Yes, $50.75 for me & the girls to see it....meh. So we eat rice & beans all week.


----------



## debbie5

Oh, and I wanted to post this here, so many people will see it...this is an amazing vid, both for the subject matter and the scenery. Who didn't want to be able to fly when they were a kid? or NOW?? Flying eagle point of view - YouTube


----------



## Copchick

Wow Deb, that was an awesome video!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## CrazedHaunter

I wonder what my neighbors think if they look out the window at 3am and I'm in the backyard painting tombstones..


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Won't be an issue unless you're also digging a six foot deep trench to go along with the stones


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ with a human-shaped wad of sheets next to the hole either.


----------



## autumnghost

Goblin - LOVE the kitten. So cute!

It's Tuesday and I haven't been able to build anything Halloweenie since last Friday. UGH! The weekend consisted of 2 dogs to the vet and 1 husband to the emergency room and running all over town because we were out of everything.

I did manage to finish animating Thriller to project on the side of my house. Now I just have to wait about four hours for the software to render it into an AVI file. On to the Time Warp! And maybe Grim Grinning Ghosts.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm all hyperactive today, and it is threatening to rain. Figures that the one day I want to work on Halloween stuff this week, the weather is against me.


----------



## randomr8

So. My 17 year old daughter told us at dinner tonight that the oversized raggedy ann and andy dolls that were on her bed when she was little had always creeped her out. It wasn't the dolls themselves. It was that she would kick them off the bed every night and in the morning when she'd wake up, they'd be back on her bed. We started to howl. We always picked them up and put them back before we woke her up. Nice to have a little Halloween every day when yer growing up, huh?


----------



## Copchick

^ That's great! Did you admit it to her or is she still thinking they're possessed? That would be something I would do of I had kids. I love it!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Well one good thing about this insomnia thing is I am getting a little bit of work done on my tombstones..


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

Here's a 26 minute, moldy-oldie for ya!!


----------



## Copchick

Two things that make me roll my eyes and make me want to come in and slap someone until they realize what a jerk they really are: Arrogance and ignorance


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's one for Goblin and Spooky1 - September 25 is National Comic Book Day.


----------



## Hairazor

The Children's Librarian wants me to bring the pumpkin buckets I made into Steampunk Pumpkins in for display. I said as long as they are put where they can look but not touch!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm going to try to get two doors built to go in the entry way for this year, just to be able to say I did something. But first, I have to take my wife to a follow up doctor's appointment. Probably not a good idea to let her drive there under the influence of narcotics.


----------



## Zurgh

Chicken soup is magic.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Add a little tarragon and it becomes even magiker:jol:


----------



## debbie5

Mmmmmm..chicken soup....that's what I'm making tomorrow for dinner!! Tis soup weather!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*peers out door* well, well, well, would ya look at that...some one has put up their yellow caution tape on their porch...no practical use for it...so I do believe they've drawn first blood! 

The question is, should I go ahead and put some stuff out, even though it'll probably be taken down when the cemetery goes up...hmmm....decisions decisions!


----------



## Copchick

Go for it DA!


----------



## MommaMoose

A neighbor put up one of those door scenes the other day but turned around and took it down the next day. Kinda wondering if she was trying to entice me to start early this year. If I didn't have a strict rule about not setting up before the 1st I would have taken the bait. I say go for it also!!! I know I wanted to.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I finally got my macbook re-assembled correctly, and come to find out, the hard drive that was in there has been replaced by one with a fragment of Windows 8 on it. There is a way to reformat the machine, but I need another Apple computer to do it with. Too bad I don't have one...

I'm gonna end up in court before this is over with.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I miss soup weather!


----------



## randomr8

Copchick said:


> ^ That's great! Did you admit it to her or is she still thinking they're possessed? That would be something I would do of I had kids. I love it!


We owned up.


----------



## Copchick

FYI folks if you're interested, Halloween Wars is on Food Network starting on October 6th.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Thanks for the heads up! Here's a little more information about the show:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/halloween-wars/index.html


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Looks delicious


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> FYI folks if you're interested, Halloween Wars is on Food Network starting on October 6th.


:jol:I am so stoked for this!!!


----------



## Goblin

Beware! It's.............


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Dead tired, 74 hours of work is too much for 1 week, plus homework, cooking and cleaning. I am going to be to tired to work on Halloween stuff this weekend. OH well 26 hours of work to go in the next two days, yea me!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

CopChick 

"FYI folks if you're interested, Halloween Wars is on Food Network starting on October 6th."

Anxiously waiting


----------



## randomr8

MommaMoose said:


> A neighbor put up one of those door scenes the other day but turned around and took it down the next day. Kinda wondering if she was trying to entice me to start early this year. If I didn't have a strict rule about not setting up before the 1st I would have taken the bait. I say go for it also!!! I know I wanted to.


That's so funny. It's like - "Just in case you forgot."


----------



## RoxyBlue

September 26 is Johnny Appleseed Day, in honor of the birth date of John Chapman, nurseryman and planter of apple trees.


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> September 26 is Johnny Appleseed Day, in honor of the birth date of John Chapman, nurseryman and planter of apple trees.


What a coincidence! I will be making applesauce with the SIL on Sunday. I will also be picking up their awesome cider donuts to munch on.


----------



## Death's Door

deleted message


----------



## Copchick




----------



## debbie5

It appears Mr. Chapman was a pothead.


----------



## Zurgh

Thinkin' I'll work on smore' zombies...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Zurgh said:


> Thinkin' I'll work on smore' zombies...


How many marshmallows does it take to make a smore zombie.


----------



## Zurgh

Slots of em'


----------



## goneferal

LOOOONG day. Had a conference, got called out on a hit and run (I hate hit and runs!) back to conference, ran out again and missed the fun fingerprinting class, did time cards, drove home, drove hubby in for vasectomy... I did score the cauterizing tool that they used to burn the ol' vas def since he was just going to throw it out anyway. I was joking with the Mr that the Doc was using a fun hot foam factory tool on him. Looks like I got mine! The Doc also told us that the last one he did the wife's face lit up and she said dhe was going to use it to burn patterns in gourds. That made me smile.


----------



## Hairazor

Hey everyone, it is Banned Book Week this week so get out there and read one!


----------



## Copchick

Good score GF! I don't think anyone else on here can say that's how they got their foam burner.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Just getting over being sick since Sunday and I noticed something.
You know your really sick when you stop turning the bathroom light off.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's called being efficient, BD


----------



## randomr8

Hairazor said:


> Hey everyone, it is Banned Book Week this week so get out there and read one!


saw this earlier this week

we're with the banned


----------



## Dark Angel 27

You come up with the weirdest things in the shower...this popped into my head this morning....


----------



## Hairazor

Randomr8, cool link. I'm gonna pass it on to my library co-workers


----------



## Evil Queen

Alright DA I just spent the last 45 minutes watching the Parachute Express live concert video. Boy does that bring back memories from when my oldest (now 25) would watch it everyday.


----------



## Zurgh

Gonna start on 2 new zombies... one for my older sister (a very gory yard walker) & the other for my nephew... need to contact me' nephew about what he would like...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Got a little bit of building done this morning. Not for this year's haunt, but for next years. I saw the pics of marcus132's props that he has for sale (Hope you don't mind, I yanked the pics so I have a reference to work off of.) and got started building the fireplace setup. I'm going to build a hidden passageway behind it, and make it where it slides aside for the patrons to enter the next section of the haunt. The room will require an actor, so as to make sure that there are no patrons in the way when we open the fireplace.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

Hi. I need a nap.


----------



## Lord Homicide

I act like a little kid still when going to the doctor. I rarely get sick and never go. Anyhow, body hurt the day before yesterday, got a 103F fever that night, tried to go to work yesterday, went home around noon because I was shaking from chills.... On my way home I bitched about going to urgent care because it's never urgent, especially in a small town. I complied with the request, got in the car and bitched the whole way there. Got inside urgent care, filled the forms out, got the estimated wait "awhile"... The whole time I'm just really really tired. Finally got into an exam room and finally the PA (docs were out) came in and examined me. I bitched more by saying I want flu pills and sleep repeatedly prior to her arrival. 

Conclusion was fever 104F at that point, fatigue, chills... She said my ears should hurt and other places she touched me all should have hurt.

I think I was an anomaly in her eyes... She looked at me like I was an alien. After examination I was ordered some flu meds and sent on my way. I did apologize for being a butt throughout the experience. I was all smiles frolicking out the door...


----------



## randomr8

Lord Homicide said:


> I act like a little kid still when going to the doctor. I rarely get sick and never go. Anyhow, body hurt the day before yesterday, got a 103F fever that night, tried to go to work yesterday, went home around noon because I was shaking from chills.... On my way home I bitched about going to urgent care because it's never urgent, especially in a small town. I complied with the request, got in the car and bitched the whole way there. Got inside urgent care, filled the forms out, got the estimated wait "awhile"... The whole time I'm just really really tired. Finally got into an exam room and finally the PA (docs were out) came in and examined me. I bitched more by saying I want flu pills and sleep repeatedly prior to her arrival.
> 
> Conclusion was fever 104F at that point, fatigue, chills... She said my ears should hurt and other places she touched me all should have hurt.
> 
> I think I was an anomaly in her eyes... She looked at me like I was an alien. After examination I was ordered some flu meds and sent on my way. I did apologize for being a butt throughout the experience. I was all smiles frolicking out the door...


Yup. White coat syndrome. I tell 'em not to even bother taking my blood pressure. It's always jacked when I go to the doctor.

Why is it when I see a prop for 5$ that is actually well worth it and I know I should buy a couple but don't. And then ask the wife to pick another one up while she's out. Why do I think there are ever gonna be any left? Sigh...


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I didn't get that much sleep due to my stomach hurting so badly, hopefully I'll get some sleep later on tonight. Feel so worn out right now. *yawn*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching a very strange movie - "Push" - complete with clairvoyants, psychic dugs, and covert government agencies.


----------



## debbie5

My kids are watching "The Long Trailer" with Desi & Lucy...Lucy's dresses are delish.


----------



## Draik41895

heres this. Ill post a full thread for the pics later on today


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ewww, gross:jol: Did you do that makeup, Draik?


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Hairazor

Draik, your work is always top notch!


----------



## Evil Queen

Great job Draik!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I did a little work on drawing out the concept for my moving fireplace last night, and hope that I can finish it tonight. Thinking of using an old garage door opener to for a mechanism to move it back and forth.


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> I act like a little kid still when going to the doctor. She looked at me like I was an alien. QUOTE]
> 
> Uh...that's cause you are still a little kid AND an alien.
> 
> 
> 
> Will Reid said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never done the Saturday Graveyard Chats before, are they fun? What do you guys talk about?
> 
> 
> 
> Will - we talk about anything and everything. Whatever comes to mind. Props, family, work etc. Just a heads up though, remember the chat is monitored so you don't get out of control.
> 
> ***Edit*** the above came out sounding rude, sorry, meant it to mean like don't say anything you'll regret later.
Click to expand...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will Reid said:


> I've never done the Saturday Graveyard Chats before, are they fun? What do you guys talk about?


People talk about pretty much anything and everything in Chat. Conversations typically start with "what are you working on now?" and go downhill from there

I haven't been in Chat for months, but I always found it very entertaining and there isn't any spiraling into ugliness that you sometimes see on Twitter and Facebook.

And I see Copchick posted right before I did and said pretty much the same thing - great minds


----------



## Copchick

The duck is here! The duck is here!

The giant rubber duck arrived in Pittsburgh yesterday. Here's a pic:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Speaking of chat, we're already getting started in there. Everyone come on and load it up!


----------



## Zurgh

Inheriting another cat tomorrow... there is a trinity factor involved... 3rd indoor only cat in 3 years, she is 3 years old and has 3 legs... looks like I'm gonna' end up being the crazy old cat man... hmmm, could put on a mask & wig and be the crazy old cat lady, too...Zurgh the cat herder...Crazy ol' Zurgh with all the cats and zombies... kinda' sounds like fun... Kitties !!!!!:googly:


----------



## Copchick

Aw Zurgh that is great! What is her name? Post pics soon of #3!


----------



## Lord Homicide

MOVIE: GANGS OF NEW YORK

Leonardo DiCrappio constantly switches between his real voice and a fake Irish accent. Anyone else agree?


----------



## Zurgh

Kitty # 3 is named Lily & will take some pics of her when she comes out of hiding, after we get her. She was a rescue kitty of my grandmother-in-laws who passed on... It's ether take her in, or she goes to a shelter... which would amount to a death sentence for Miss Lily. Not gonna change her name, 'cause she already gots' one... 

LH, Not a fan of Leo DeKrapy-ho...


----------



## Headless

Spooky1 said:


> Happy Autumnal Equinox! (Happy Spring to Headless )


Awwwww thanks Spooky - although it's still pretty soggy here - hoping for a string of dry days so I don't need to hire a boat to get our guests to the haunt!



Copchick said:


> Two things that make me roll my eyes and make me want to come in and slap someone until they realize what a jerk they really are: Arrogance and ignorance


Yep - I'm with you on that!



debbie5 said:


> My kids are watching "The Long Trailer" with Desi & Lucy...Lucy's dresses are delish.


Oh Deb I loved that movie - I haven't seen it in years!



Draik41895 said:


> heres this. Ill post a full thread for the pics later on today


AWESOME!!!!!!!!!! as usual Draik!



Zurgh said:


> Inheriting another cat tomorrow... there is a trinity factor involved... 3rd indoor only cat in 3 years, she is 3 years old and has 3 legs... looks like I'm gonna' end up being the crazy old cat man... hmmm, could put on a mask & wig and be the crazy old cat lady, too...Zurgh the cat herder...Crazy ol' Zurgh with all the cats and zombies... kinda' sounds like fun... Kitties !!!!!


Nawwwwww that's awesome for the kitty Zurgh - even if you are the crazy old cat man you are our favorite crazy old cat man!!!!

We had an awesome weekend getting heaps done thanks to a visit from our friend from Melbourne who has helped us out every year. Made some real progress to the setup and resolved (improved) a few things as well. Feeling really good with 4 weeks to go but still have a lot of work to do. Hoping you will all forgive my absence but hours on the forum are hours I'm really needing in the workshop right now! Loving everyone's creations that I've seen so far. And missing all the weekly chatter!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I did something stupid and tore a muscle at work last night. We have this giant, heavy metal desk that is apparently bolted to the floor in our central control office. I dropped a dollar bill I was planning to use to get a drink out of the machine with, and it slid under the side of this desk. I figured, instead of trying to reach under there with my fingertips or some slender object, I'll just pick the end of the desk up and move it over so that I can get my dollar back. I'm not a small guy, and consider myself to be in better than average shape, so I thought it would be no problem. Long story short, I learned the desk is bolted to the floor, and my dollar is still under there.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Oh my gosh bio that is aweful. Back injuries are the worst! I hope you heal quickly!


----------



## RoxyBlue

A dollar short AND a torn muscle - damn, Bio!


----------



## Zurgh

Torn muscles can be bad, Bio. Take it easy and see a Dr. if you start to get spasms or the pain doesn't get any better in a couple days.

Headless, I think a lot of us are about to kick things into overdrive. We'll be here for you when you get some free time. That reminds me that there is 31 days left... back to the mache mines for me!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yikes dude! Arm up for R&R Been taking these homeopathic flu-reliever stuff on-top of my prescribed flu med... I started looking at the shape and thought "tiny vial" but is there something else y'all can think of? The capsules are about an inch or so long. I have 12 empty tunes when done


----------



## Spooky1

Zurgh said:


> Inheriting another cat tomorrow... there is a trinity factor involved... 3rd indoor only cat in 3 years, she is 3 years old and has 3 legs... looks like I'm gonna' end up being the crazy old cat man... hmmm, could put on a mask & wig and be the crazy old cat lady, too...Zurgh the cat herder...Crazy ol' Zurgh with all the cats and zombies... kinda' sounds like fun... Kitties !!!!!:googly:


Zurgh, it could be worse. You could have zombie kitties.


----------



## Zurgh

Think I'd be ok with that, too, Spooky1...:googly:

Lily is now in her new forever home... and hiding under a bed...


----------



## Hairazor

Lucky Miss Lilly


----------



## Spooky1

Bambi is back. Looked out the window about 11:30 last night and this is what I saw. He didn't even get up when I turned on the light.

DSC05633 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

6cc8b3f9 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

That's a tasty looking deer ya got there, Spooky.

Revised my idea for the moving staircase a bit, and I'm thinking of trying to mount it on a pocket style door, possibly with a slight offset to make it slide along the wall without scratching it.


----------



## debbie5

Daniel Day-Lewis is SO frakking **amazing** in Gangs of NY (LOVE the costumes & sets, too BTW) that no one notices Leo's accent...or lack thereof. (Actually I noticed it..Leo does the SAME THING in "Gatsby"..goes in & out of an accent..seriously- he's a kinda sucky actor,anyway..like Tom Cruise...it's always HIM, playing a character. Daniel Day Lewis IS the character..**that's** and actor.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

BioHazardCustoms said:


> That's a tasty looking deer ya got there, Spooky.


My boss is a hunter and I believe he'd be inclined to agree with you

Spooky1 is setting up our Lemax Halloween pieces on the dining room table. Guess we won't be having guests over for dinner for a month now:googly:


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Hubby and I got a few walls up this weekend for out haunt. This morning we discovered that the paint we repainted our facade with last weekend started the peel last night when it rained. I am feeling like we take we step forward and two steps back. October is already going to be busier than normal and this stuff happens! Sigh


----------



## spideranne

So my Oct. travel schedule for work sucks!!!
6th-11th - out of town
21st-25th - out of town
and just found out we need to be at a meeting on Oct. 30th - out of town. Though I'm coming back that night no matter how late the flight is.
GRRRR!


----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> So I did something stupid and tore a muscle at work last night. We have this giant, heavy metal desk that is apparently bolted to the floor in our central control office. I dropped a dollar bill I was planning to use to get a drink out of the machine with, and it slid under the side of this desk. I figured, instead of trying to reach under there with my fingertips or some slender object, I'll just pick the end of the desk up and move it over so that I can get my dollar back. I'm not a small guy, and consider myself to be in better than average shape, so I thought it would be no problem. Long story short, I learned the desk is bolted to the floor, and my dollar is still under there.


You only just realized that the desk was bolted to the floor in the prison?  Oh crap, I hate when I do something like that. Hope it's not going to hinder you.

Spooky and Roxy - Nice deer! His rack is really nice too. Must have been from rubbing it on your poor tree!

ION - After Christmas last year Sam's had clear rope lights on sale. I picked up a couple of 18 Ft. rolls figuring I was going to use it for 'ween lighting. Turns out, I am so clever.  I used one roll on the inside of the lip of the porch ceiling. It adds enough light to see props but not so bright that it washes out everything that is displayed on the porch and you can't see the rope lights from the yard and street. Another roll I'm attaching to black painted wood strips to illuminate my front steps from the street to my yard. I didn't want to attach anything permanent or damage the cement steps. The nice thing is that I can take the strips apart and put it away in storage. In the past I was using glow stricks on each step cause my lighting there wasn't good at all. You know, I hated rope lights, but I've gotten really good use from these so far!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Copchick said:


> You only just realized that the desk was bolted to the floor in the prison?  Oh crap, I hate when I do something like that. Hope it's not going to hinder you.


LOL, yeah it only took me three years. It's not as bad this evening as it was this morning. I don't think I'll have any problems with it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 has a game on his iPad called "Hungry Shark Evolution". Call me warped, but I think it's hilarious every time the shark eats a diver or swimmer and they scream:googly: The jellyfish that sting and submarine that fires torpedoes are pains in the butt, though.


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, sounds like good use of the rope lights. I have never used them and often wonder how pliable they are.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Your killing me Spooky.. I haven't really hunted since I moved to Ca in "99 , half temped to fly out there and sneak in your back yard... Lol


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## MommaMoose

So much to do and NO time to do it!!!!! Got the sites marked in the corn maze today, even got some of them cleared up some, got 5 Blaircrows made (just need to whittle the necks some so that we can put the skulls on them), and figured out what we were going to do for one of the spots in the maze. Sad thing is we open this Saturday night and we still don't know if we have enough actors to fill the maze. Between doctors visits, photo shoots, volunteer commitments, jobs and normal day to day life it is going to be fun to see what we can accomplish this week. 
Oh and I failed to mention that we are supposed to have rain off and on all week. Opening night is supposed to be rain and in the 60's.


----------



## debbie5

I had to pay $8 to get into a local State park to hike. Ummmm....isn't that what my taxes cover??


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

Roxy - I have Hungry Shark but not Evolution. I agree, it's great when it eats a swimmer. I do like that game.

Hairazor - it is pretty pliable, but was in the 70's. It would be a problem if it was chilly because of the thick plastic coating. I got it on pretty straight.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> That's a tasty looking deer ya got there, Spooky.


Exactly what I thought when I saw the pic... Hmmm backstrap


----------



## Lord Homicide

Draik41895 said:


>


Dude... does the tongue dangle?? That's pretty sick. I will look for you on Face Off


----------



## Spooklights

Spooky1 said:


> Zurgh, it could be worse. You could have zombie kitties.


I want zombie kitties!

And on a further happy note, tomorrow is the first day of October. My house and yard are set up, and I'm ready for people to drive by and look!


----------



## Goblin

ONE NIGHT a woman went out for drinks with her girlfriends. She left the bar fairly late at night, got in her car and onto the deserted highway. 
She noticed a lone pair of headlights in her rear-view mirror, approaching at a pace just slightly quicker than hers. As the car pulled up behind 
her she glanced and saw the turn signal on — the car was going to pass — when suddenly it swerved back behind her, pulled up dangerously 
close to her tailgate and the brights flashed.

Now she was getting nervous. The lights dimmed for a moment and then the brights came back on and the car behind her surged forward.
The frightened woman struggled to keep her eyes on the road and fought the urge to look at the car behind her. Finally, her exit approached 
but the car continued to follow, flashing the brights periodically.

Through every stoplight and turn, it followed her until she pulled into her driveway. She figured her only hope was to make a mad dash into
the house and call the police. As she flew from the car, so did the driver of the car behind her — and he screamed, "Lock the door and call the
police! Call 911!"

When the police arrived the horrible truth was finally revealed to the woman. The man in the car had been trying to save her. As he pulled up
behind her and his headlights illuminated her car, he saw the silhouette of a man with a butcher knife rising up from the back seat to stab her, so 
he flashed his brights and the figure crouched back down.

The moral of the story: Always check the back seat!


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like one of those email urban legends, Goblin. I have a friend who loves to forward those to everyone in her Outlook contacts list:jol:

Unrelated to urban legends, I watched a couple of the Dead with Dave episodes on YouTube yesterday - catching up on some recent ones I hadn't seen yet. That man knows how to put together a good video and keep things moving along. He also keeps them to a reasonable length, around 15 minutes or less, which fits nicely into any busy haunter's schedule


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Draik - love the zombie make up. You have an amazing talent!

Had a busy but fun weekend. Friday I picked up cornstalks and a bale of hay and worked on the front of the house. Saturday I spent the day at hubby's club for Ladies' Sports day which included fly fishing, archery, rifle and other ranges and a luncheon. Went home a pooped pup. Sunday I went to the SIL's house to can 27 jars of applesauce. Before we ventured out, we had breakfast of Yummy Mummy and Fruite Brute. We went to the farmstand (which is huge) and picked up the apples and a dozen homemade apple cider donuts. As I was packing up to go home last night, my brother gave me my own box of Yummy Mummy that he picked up while food shopping that day. I am a lucky kid.


----------



## Headless

Zurgh said:


> Headless, I think a lot of us are about to kick things into overdrive. We'll be here for you when you get some free time. That reminds me that there is 31 days left... back to the mache mines for me!


Thanks Zurgh - I just know how long it takes to read the posts here pre Halloween......... LOL and I still have a lot of work to do.



Spooky1 said:


> Bambi is back. Looked out the window about 11:30 last night and this is what I saw. He didn't even get up when I turned on the light.
> 
> DSC05633 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Awwww he's gorgeous - we have a similar thing with the kangaroos here - they are almost always feeding on the back lawn within a few yards of the house in the mornings. They generally just look at you and go back to feeding. It's one of the things I love about living out of town.

After the discussions we had on the weekend I've decided to put some more effort into what goes on at the party as well this year. We have food and music but not much else. Thankfully one of my guests has agreed to run some games which is great except that now I also have to get the components ready for those too!! Plus some awesome news is that we are getting an extension to our BBQ area and having a couple of the walls enclosed which will make it a lot warmer on the night. I think these two things will make a huge difference for the experience on the night. Very happy!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Someone explain to me what happened....I took out my garbage and put it on the curb and not all of the bags fit into the can. So I put the extra next to it. Today I step outside to bring the can back in and find that the garbage container is empty, yet the extra bags of garbage are still there.

Can someone please explain to me why the hell they didn't take the extra garbage with them?


----------



## Copchick

DA - call and ask to speak with a supervisor. Tell them what occurred and ask for clarification as to why the extra trash wasn't taken. There may be some weird obscure reason (laziness). If the reason isn't to your satisfaction, ask if they can send someone to pick it up now or clarify that it will be picked up next week. Sometimes a lazy employee will try to "get over" and figure no one will complain. Doesn't hurt to speak with the supervisor.

I've been getting more walkers (not Walking Dead walkers) on my street checking on my progress on my exterior decorating. Today I had an electrician here changing my service line and installing more outlets. Now I can get started on the porch animatronics, etc.


----------



## Evil Queen

Our trash pick up rules are if it's not in the can it doesn't get picked up. Sometimes if we have extra and can be there when the trash gets picked up the driver will let us refill the can and have them dump it, they aren't supposed to but sometimes they will. If the can is over full they won't take it either.


----------



## RoxyBlue

In our area, the sanitation engineers (aka trash guys) will take bagged trash whether it's in the can or not. The HOA rules say you're supposed to put it in a can, but about half the people in our neighborhood just put it out in trash bags.

Yard waste will not be picked up with regular trash since it's a recyclable, and the recycling crew will not take yard waste if it's in a plastic bag. It has to be in a paper bag or a cardboard box or, for branches, tied in bundles.


----------



## debbie5

My mom is having heart surgery on Thursday. Things are not looking good as she is very ill with this & other maladies...if she makes it through surgery, I have no idea how she will rehab, since she is wheelchair bound. If you have a spare prayer, she could use one. Pray for me too, please, that I don't go mental if things go in the sh*tter, cuz I will have to manage everything....


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## scareme

Sending prayers your way Debbie.

Happy October 1st! The first day of the greatest month of the year! 

Was in Iowa last week. We (as in hubby) put a new front porch on our house in Iowa. It looks great. That makes a new roof and porch this year, and new steps and railings last year. The old girl is looking pretty good. 
I missed the daughter's new kitten while we were gone, so I asked her to bring it over today so I could play with it while daughter was at work. All went well till about 3:00 when I let the dogs out to do their business. I didn't see her and shut the door on her little paw. I felt so bad seeing her hop around on three legs, I broke down and took her to the vet. $179 later, the cat is fine, just badly bruised, but not in any pain anymore. Vet gave her a shot and she was one happy kitty. Some trouble walking, and seeing straight, but one happy, high kitty. I just know if the daughter ever has kids, she's never going to let me babysit.


----------



## DanO'TheDead

*One hour to go*

One hour until October begins here on the west coast. Starting to notice the longer shadows, crisp mornings and something special in the air. After 3 days of all-dayers putting up the haunt I don't think I will make it to midnight. But I will be up early to enjoy the first day of the fiscal haunt year.

It just feels like it is going to be a really good one.


----------



## Headless

Thinking of you and your Mom Deb - hope everything goes well.


----------



## MommaMoose

Prayers your way Deb. Hoping all goes well.
Happy October 1st everyone! Now the real fun begins!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Praying for your mother's safe recovery, Debs.

ION- This is the first time in 3 years that my paycheck has been late. I might as well go back to working construction. Thanks Obama.


----------



## randomr8

Sending good, positive thoughts your way Deb.


----------



## Goblin

I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers Debbie!

October is finally here........let the haunted month begin! :jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Prayers to your Mom and you Debbie5


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Someone explain to me what happened....I took out my garbage and put it on the curb and not all of the bags fit into the can. So I put the extra next to it. Today I step outside to bring the can back in and find that the garbage container is empty, yet the extra bags of garbage are still there.
> 
> Can someone please explain to me why the hell they didn't take the extra garbage with them?


I had the same thing happen a few weeks ago, however I do believe that we are limited to 2 barrels of trash a pick up and that would explain why the "extra" bag wasn't taken. Which trash service do you have? Tiger trash and Allied waste will usually only pick up what fits in the bin, and this was the first time Waste management hadn't picked up all I put out.

Prayers coming your way for you and your mother Debbie5!


----------



## Evil Queen

Prayers for your mom Deb and for you and your family.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Deb - Prayers for you and your mom. 

Happy October 1st!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thoughts and prayers for strength for you and your mom, Deb. My dad went through bypass surgery when he was in his seventies. Must have renewed his warranty because he will be 93 this month.


----------



## Copchick

Deb, prayers to you, your family and your mom.


----------



## debbie5

Thanks, everyone. This is very odd, waiting for surgery that she & we are pretty sure she won't make it through....we are all going over for dinner tonight (she is wheelchair bound & cannot come here due to my gravel driveway). . What an odd page in the story of our lives. She is so so sick, but will certainly die without the surgery, so docs probably figure she has nothing to lose by doing the surgery. (big sigh)


----------



## Zurgh

Sending prayers of strength, and good vibes to you & yours Deb.

Ahhhh, it's October!!! Batten down the hatches, damn the torpedos, engines to max, and full speed ahead!


----------



## Evil Queen

Big hugs (((((Deb))))).


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Evil Queen said:


> Our trash pick up rules are if it's not in the can it doesn't get picked up. Sometimes if we have extra and can be there when the trash gets picked up the driver will let us refill the can and have them dump it, they aren't supposed to but sometimes they will. If the can is over full they won't take it either.





DreadKnightswife said:


> I had the same thing happen a few weeks ago, however I do believe that we are limited to 2 barrels of trash a pick up and that would explain why the "extra" bag wasn't taken. Which trash service do you have? Tiger trash and Allied waste will usually only pick up what fits in the bin, and this was the first time Waste management hadn't picked up all I put out.
> 
> Prayers coming your way for you and your mother Debbie5!


We use Waste Management.

That's what a friend of mine told me. It's for the workers safety, if it's not in the can, it won't be picked up. We've got one can and I've been doing some crazy cleaning...so now I have to plan ahead how many trash bags I can put out per trash day. At this rate, I won't be cleared out till November! Funny thing is that I thought they all wore work gloves to begin with, so how could their safety been in jeopardy?

Praying for your Mom Deb!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

In other news....I'm freaking out! It's October and I'm nowhere near to being ready! I've never ever been this far behind!!!


----------



## brooksfamilylights

Don't feel bad I too am behind this year. I usually have things setup a day or two before Oct. 1st but not this year. I'm still working on my biohazard barrels and the like. Just not a good start to things.


----------



## Zurgh

Just yesterday, it was not October... and now it is! Aaaaaaahhh! What's worse, is that I really don't have any real reason to freak out, but it seems like it has become tradition to go into panic & madness mode... so, may as well ride that wave & get more extra stuff done... better ask my boss about taking some time off...

Me: "Hey, Myself, can I have some extra time off to work on, er, Halloween props?

Myself: "HELL NO, you lazy drobe! You have to put in even more time into the new Mache division!!!"

I: "We have a mache division?"

Me: "What?"

Myself: "Your fired, get back to work!" 

I: "Who?" :googly:


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> Thanks, everyone. This is very odd, waiting for surgery that she & we are pretty sure she won't make it through....we are all going over for dinner tonight (she is wheelchair bound & cannot come here due to my gravel driveway). . What an odd page in the story of our lives. She is so so sick, but will certainly die without the surgery, so docs probably figure she has nothing to lose by doing the surgery. (big sigh)


The joys of getting older. It's such a struggle to see your parents aging and ill. Make the most of the time you have Deb - with all family and friends - none of us know what is around the corner at any given time. Thinking of you.



Dark Angel 27 said:


> In other news....I'm freaking out! It's October and I'm nowhere near to being ready! I've never ever been this far behind!!!


You can do it DA!



Zurgh said:


> Just yesterday, it was not October... and now it is! Aaaaaaahhh! What's worse, is that I really don't have any real reason to freak out, but it seems like it has become tradition to go into panic & madness mode... so, may as well ride that wave & get more extra stuff done... better ask my boss about taking some time off...
> 
> Me: "Hey, Myself, can I have some extra time off to work on, er, Halloween props?
> 
> Myself: "HELL NO, you lazy drobe! You have to put in even more time into the new Mache division!!!"
> 
> I: "We have a mache division?"
> 
> Me: "What?"
> 
> Myself: "Your fired, get back to work!"
> 
> I: "Who?" :googly:


ROFLMAO - Your fired - get back to work.......

We are having really bad weather here this week. I was hoping it would start to fine up a bit because the ground on the walk down to the haunt is mostly under water!!!!! But no - we are having gale force winds and copious amounts of torrential rain. It's good to see water finally collecting in the tanks, but here's hoping mother nature gets it out of her system this week and things turn around real soon.


----------



## Spooky1

Our thoughts are with you and your mom, Debbie.


----------



## scareme

Last night I started to cough. Today my Dr. raised my steroid dose from 4 mg to 16, and I'm still coughing. I know this is a family forum, but I have to say it. Dag-nab-bit! This is not the month for this do-do. And to top it all off, hubby came home today, furloughed. We are really going to need a paycheck this month, or trick or treaters will get a bag of rocks this year. Somebody is going to get their hiney kicked. There are a lot of people in Washington that better start wearing tin under ware.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Definitely the cutest Zombie!

Hope things pick up soon Scareme!

OMG it's positively ARCTIC here tonight - wind gusts up to 100km per hour (60 miles), rain, thunder, and it's freezing cold. I simply can't get warm! Might need to go to bed to warm up - electric blankets are waiting!


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Last night I discovered that someone stole a lightbulb from my display. I remembere that the same thing happened last year...Sigh what is wrong with people?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear that, DKW. That's why we don't set up the bulk of our display until October 31. Makes for a long day, but we don't have the added stress and frustration that comes from having something you worked on so hard vandalized or stolen.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

That's really had to do when you do 3000 sq ft! LOL at least it was only a lightbulb. I just worry that it will be something bigger next time...


----------



## Zurgh

You get prayers & good vibes too, scareme.

That sucks, DKW. Not sure what your current haunt security is, or if yer' light bulb thief is just making a tradition of nabbing one, or if it will escalate... hope nothing else gets stolen (I hate thieves)... might be wise to start thinking about improving yard security.

So, the Govt. is 'shut down', eh? Does that mean us haunters get to rise up and take over?... perhaps the Haunted States of America?... A jack-o'-lantern in every pot?... Halloween once every month & all of October is a National Haunted Holiday?... (CIA, remember I'm a harmless loony... before you kick down my door... again...) :googly:


----------



## Manon

So sorry Deb. I'm having parental aging issues as well. My father in law has terrible dementia is angry, paranoid, depressed and delusional. My mother-in-law has peripheral neuropathy so her hands and feet hurt all the time. They have lost a lot of weight and they really don't have any room to lose any, both are already very small. We're trying to get them up to L.A. and move them close to us - but with the FIL's dementia, it's been really, really hard. We've gone to San Diego to pick them up 3 times in the last month to look at homes. Every hour is an etch-a-sketch. Just wipe away everything and start over.

Thank Maude for Hallowe'en. The fun of it is really all that's getting me through.


----------



## Hairazor

Again, Zurgh?

Scareme, dang, hope the increased dose works!

DKW, doesn't it just frost your bulbs when people take what you work so hard over? I've had things stolen so I don't set up till the day and tear down right after. Of course I just have a 44' front yard I do up.


----------



## Zurgh

All right, I'm gonna be Oprah for a moment... prayers & good vibes to you Manon, and you, and you, and everyone! :googly:

Seriously, we all have hard times in our lives & the people here have been very kind & understanding to me... just want to let ya' know that I do put you all in my prayers and send good vibes back at ya' when things are low, and celebrate your victories with you in spirit.

Yes, AGAIN, Hairazor...:googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## DreadKnightswife

Zurgh said:


> You get prayers & good vibes too, scareme.
> 
> That sucks, DKW. Not sure what your current haunt security is, or if yer' light bulb thief is just making a tradition of nabbing one, or if it will escalate... hope nothing else gets stolen (I hate thieves)... might be wise to start thinking about improving yard security.
> 
> So, the Govt. is 'shut down', eh? Does that mean us haunters get to rise up and take over?... perhaps the Haunted States of America?... A jack-o'-lantern in every pot?... Halloween once every month & all of October is a National Haunted Holiday?... (CIA, remember I'm a harmless loony... before you kick down my door... again...) :googly:


Yard security is in the works hope to have it up and running NEXT Halloween LOL!

I love the idea of the Haunted States of America! We can have Halloween everyday!


----------



## debbie5

Ya know how when things are exciting-stressful...and it gives you excitement and a burst of energy? And then it just goes into stressful-stressful? Yeah. I'm there. 6pm and I"m ready for B-E-D. But I still have a Girl Scout meeting and a parade float budget to finalize....(yawn).


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Just got through watching Bride Of Frankenstein (it's on netflix) I know it's a classic horror fic, but the romantic in me hates the fact that they went to all that trouble to get the monster a bride...she hates him and so he kills everyone but the doctor and his wife...it all seems such a waste....


----------



## Copchick

^ I wonder if that's how pre-arranged marriages are. Find a mate for the other half, introduce them, they hate each other, but are destined to be together anyway. Wow, that kinda sucks. Glad I'm not in that type of culture, monster culture too.


----------



## scareme

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Just got through watching Bride Of Frankenstein (it's on netflix) I know it's a classic horror fic, but the romantic in me hates the fact that they went to all that trouble to get the monster a bride...she hates him and so he kills everyone but the doctor and his wife...it all seems such a waste....


That one is my favorite of all the Frankenstein movies. I love the style of their house. I would love to live in a house so stark and oversized. And the cop playing darts, fantastic scene. The movie is such a classic.



Copchick said:


> ^ I wonder if that's how pre-arranged marriages are. Find a mate for the other half, introduce them, they hate each other, but are destined to be together anyway. Wow, that kinda sucks. Glad I'm not in that type of culture, monster culture too.


I worked with two guys who had arranged marriages. And the one arranged marriages for both of his daughters, at their request. Even though they were raised in this country, and both had graduated from collage. I have to say they all seem quite happy.


----------



## debbie5

Pre-arranged marriages dont' necessarily have to be horrid....when you think about it, in our culture, we could use a bit less emotionalism and a bit more pragmatism when choosing a mate...look first at your potential spouse at the qualities they possess and whether they fit with yours...THEN see if you can love them. Otherwise you end up falling in love/lust with non-compatible people & giving away pieces of your heart to fools who don't deserve it...
IMHO...


----------



## Headless

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO sick of mice invading my house.............


----------



## debbie5

I have 5 mousetraps set up as we speak...I saw one GINORMOUS, dog-food-snitching mouse a few weeks ago. We have since figured out he must have come in with a box of Ween stuff I brought in off of the porch, as there are no more. (He went to meet Mousie Jesus). I was speechless when I saw him scurry under our fridge. ((gag))) I feel your pain.


----------



## Death's Door

Sent hubby off this morning (6 a.m.) to West Virginia to the hunting lodge. I'm off tomorrow so after taking truckie for her oil change, I am bringing up the boxes from the basement for decorating the inside. Looking forward to just hanging out, decorating and listening to Halloween music.


----------



## Death's Door

Headless said:


> I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO sick of mice invading my house.............


We start getting them when the weather turns cold. We live near a creek and the meeses are always looking for a winter home to vacation in.


----------



## debbie5

You type "meeces" and my brain starts to sing this.."No cheeses for us meeces!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I can't believe I've never seen that! I love the Muppets.


----------



## debbie5

It is a WONDERFUL movie, Roxy! Watching it is one of our Christmas traditions! They did a perfect job on the sets, costumes and even the camera angles & way the shots were set up is first rate. There is also another forgotten Henson gem called "The Christmas Toy" that is rarely broadcast anymore, but has an interesting storyline.


----------



## scareme

Those mouse traps may not help you Debbie...


----------



## Zurgh

Reconfiguring the workshop/lab for increased efficiency... going into mass production mode... turbines to speed... reactors stable...


----------



## Draik41895

A) my laptops been in the shop which is why I haven't been posting nearly as often as I should've. 

B) how long has hauntproject been down? that really sucks.


----------



## Hairazor

Found this on my facebook page today, heehee










Meaningful tattoo!


----------



## Copchick

scareme said:


> Those mouse traps may not help you Debbie...


Okay, when I clicked on that link to Youtube, the commercial I got was for "Poo-pouri". The well dressed woman kicks open a restroom stall while sitting on the toilet and begins by saying "I used to hate pooping at work..." Of course I had to watch it the whole way through. Hilarious! If you get that commercial, watch it.


----------



## scareme

Copchick said:


> Okay, when I clicked on that link to Youtube, the commercial I got was for "Poo-pouri". The well dressed woman kicks open a restroom stall while sitting on the toilet and begins by saying "I used to hate pooping at work..." Of course I had to watch it the whole way through. Hilarious! If you get that commercial, watch it.


OMG! I've clicked on it 5 times and keep getting a cute mouse vs mousetrap commercial. I'm not sure were that Poo-pouri commercial came from, but now you have me wanting to see that other one. Sounds funny.


----------



## Copchick

^ It's the commercial they put in before the real video plays. The mouse trap video is there but this poo-pouri commercial plays first.

Type in poo-pourri commercial.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 has one of our GID pose-and-stay skellies lit up with a blacklight and looking out an upstairs window. A couple of the neighborhood kids saw it and said "You're getting ready for Halloween!".

Tonight when I got home from choir practice, there was a jack-o-lantern lit up in a second window. You can see the light from both props from at least a block away. Really makes me feel as if fall is here and Halloween is on the way for real.


----------



## goneferal

Copchick said:


> Okay, when I clicked on that link to Youtube, the commercial I got was for "Poo-pouri". The well dressed woman kicks open a restroom stall while sitting on the toilet and begins by saying "I used to hate pooping at work..." Of course I had to watch it the whole way through. Hilarious! If you get that commercial, watch it.


Poo-pouri made the rounds on my FB a few weeks ago, thank you for reminding me of that hilarious video. I needed that break.


----------



## debbie5

7pm....can't keep my eyes open.....12:30 am ...WIDE AWAKE. GAH!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Zurgh

Insomnia strikes again! 

At least I'm gettin stuff done... looks less & less like summer, too...


----------



## randomr8

Goblin said:


>


That's excellent!


----------



## Headless

Thankfully it looked a little more like Summer this end of the globe. First really nice sunny warmish day we've had in many weeks. We certainly could use a few more of those to dry things out that's for sure. Bit of a disaster here this morning - septic tank obviously couldn't cope with any more water - hubby put a load of washing through and the whole back of the house flooded. We ended up having the septic pumped out this afternoon just to try to clear the pipes. Thankfully there is only about 1 square foot of carpet involved.

Got some work done this afternoon on a couple of projects but boy there is a list a mile long of projects still to be done......... groan........


----------



## dead hawk

Sorry i havent been on in a while, my laptop at home is broken, Kentuckyspecialfx is sending me a package so thats pretty swell. 

Did anyone hear about that dog virus going around in ohio and michigan, now i cant even let my dog run around without fear of him catching a virus that will kill him.


----------



## Hauntiholik

It must be October. The first snow of the year is falling.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Haunti. We saw a prediction for some major snow out in the Midwest area. Unbelievable:jol:

October 4 is:

National Golf Day - celebrated much more frequently by my boss, but it's a business thing, or so he says. 

National Frappe Day - tall mocha frappe from Starbucks = yum


----------



## scareme

Oh B U G G E R !!!!! Hubby and I went out to the shed this morning to get out some of my Halloween decorations. He tried to pull out the first box and it fell apart in his hands. Termites! The things we put in totes and plastic bags were fine. All the cardboard boxes are sawdust. Thankfully, we keep mostly plastic props in that shed. The paper mache', I keep in the closets in the house. We have the house treated for termite protection every year, but not the sheds. I guess we'll have to start including the sheds too. And now we'll have to wait until the furlough is over before we can afford to have that done.



Headless said:


> Thankfully it looked a little more like Summer this end of the globe. First really nice sunny warmish day we've had in many weeks. We certainly could use a few more of those to dry things out that's for sure. Bit of a disaster here this morning - septic tank obviously couldn't cope with any more water - hubby put a load of washing through and the whole back of the house flooded. We ended up having the septic pumped out this afternoon just to try to clear the pipes. Thankfully there is only about 1 square foot of carpet involved.
> 
> Got some work done this afternoon on a couple of projects but boy there is a list a mile long of projects still to be done......... groan........


It's always something, isn't it? Sometimes I think it would be easier to rent, and let someone else take care of all the problems. But then, they'd never let me do all my haunting decorating.



dead hawk said:


> Sorry i havent been on in a while, my laptop at home is broken, Kentuckyspecialfx is sending me a package so thats pretty swell.
> 
> Did anyone hear about that dog virus going around in ohio and michigan, now i cant even let my dog run around without fear of him catching a virus that will kill him.


I haven't heard about the dog virus. I'll have to goggle it. I hope you're dog doesn't get it.



Hauntiholik said:


> It must be October. The first snow of the year is falling.


Snow? It's suppose to get to 90 today. And it's so humid I'm soaking wet out in that shed. I think snow sounds pretty good Haunti, can you share some?


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> I haven't heard about the dog virus. I'll have to goggle it. I hope you're dog doesn't get it.


Here's an article about it:

http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2013/10/03/dog-virus.html


----------



## debbie5

If I spent as much time on doing housework as I do working on Girl Scouts, Halloween and the community service stuff I do, my house would look like Martha's.... I think haunter's should get a discount on cleaning service during August/September/October...my house looks like raccoons live here (again). (sigh)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and it's October already .... I haven't even finished my to do list form this spring ....


----------



## Zurgh

Loosing 2 weekends this month to go n' winterize/demo/repair the family property up near Mt. Shasta... so I have been trying to focus on a big cleanup 'round the house & garage... hope to get things ready early so I'll have the time & space needed to set everything up this year, with minimal panic...


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Made a trip to Wal-greens not to long ago and they don't really have much Halloween decorations, last year however they had a lot more to offer. It kinda bummed me out to be honest. Hopefully other stores will have a lot more Halloween decorations.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Holy Santa Ana's, good thing i am holding off setting up till I find out if I'm moving or not, or my props would be blown all over Riverside by now.


----------



## Manon

I hear you CrazedHaunter! I'm in the foothills in the San Fernando Valley and I expect to set up on Sunday after the Santa Anas have dissipated.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm trying hard to get into the zone...the haunting zone...not successful so far. LOL


----------



## Headless

Christmas stuff is starting to creep into the stores here. Most stores don't get much Halloween stuff in at all here - we usually take a trip to the next bigger town an hour away where there is a store that stocks a pretty good supply of Halloween bits and pieces. Most of the time though it's so expensive I kinda hang out for the markdowns in the weeks after Halloween.


----------



## Headless

DA - I'm struggling too - things keep getting in the way - like a 7 hour return trip today for an engagement party....... and that doesn't include the time for the party.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yikes


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Graveyard_Ghost said:


> Made a trip to Wal-greens not to long ago and they don't really have much Halloween decorations, last year however they had a lot more to offer. It kinda bummed me out to be honest. Hopefully other stores will have a lot more Halloween decorations.


I was disappointed also. We used to have Voodoo hallowee;, Spirit Halloween, and Halloween express, and all of the other stores stocked a pretty good supply of items but now we only have Spirit and all of the other stores have a pitiful showing of products!


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Hairazor

Way more Christmas stuff at my local K Mart than Halloween. 

On another note, it is Homecoming tonight and pouring rain with thunder and lightening and tornado watches out!! Bummer for the kids!!

*And now it is hailing*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Went to Spirit Halloween and picked up some accessories on sale for some of our skellies, then went to Michaels and picked up a few more Halloween items. Spooky1 scored a Lemax mausoleum for about $11 because it was the display model with no box already on sale for 50% off and the manager gave him another 15% off. After that, we went to dinner at Appleby's. All in all, a good night


----------



## Spooky1

We're thinking about going on a night time cemetery tour tomorrow. Seems like the thing to do.


----------



## RoxyBlue

For any locals, this is the cemetery where the tour will be held - Mount Olivet in Frederick, Maryland:

http://marylandghosttours.com/Cemetery_Tour.html


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Got an email today from Home Depot and Walgreens.

Home Depot is saying free shipping if you order Halloween online from them.

Walgreens is saying that they have way more Halloween online than what's in the stores.*_


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Walgreens has online? That's news.


----------



## Zurgh

Yip, Yip, Yippee!
The mache lab/workshop is functional with way more useful space!










...and when I finish cleaning up the garage, I'll be able to park the car inside, as well as work on more zombies...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

So, I got into another argument with an old friend of my mom's. She's uber religious and according to her, because I celebrate Halloween and Christmas I'm going to hell twice. 
I'm not ranting or venting..more like celebrating the fact that I effectively put her in her place and her only response was 'Whatever." Gosh damn it felt good to finally let her have it. LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

See, now, that's just illogical on her part. Celebrating Halloween sends you to Hell, celebrating Christmas sends you to Heaven, celebrating both therefore cancels each other out which means you go nowhere:googly:


----------



## scareme

scareme said:


> Oh B U G G E R !!!!! Hubby and I went out to the shed this morning to get out some of my Halloween decorations. He tried to pull out the first box and it fell apart in his hands. Termites! The things we put in totes and plastic bags were fine. All the cardboard boxes are sawdust. Thankfully, we keep mostly plastic props in that shed. The paper mache', I keep in the closets in the house. We have the house treated for termite protection every year, but not the sheds. I guess we'll have to start including the sheds too. And now we'll have to wait until the furlough is over before we can afford to have that done. "
> 
> Good news! We had the bug man out and it's not termites. It's wasps. I see wasps out there all the time and never thought about those guys being the culprit. So now we just have to clean out the shed and spray the wasp's nests. Thank goodness. I got out all my pumpkins. So now I need to go over them and see if the lights work, or if I'll need to put tea lights in them. I counted and I have 191 of them. I'd still like to get about 30 real ones. I'll have to see how cheap I can get them. And I know I'm going to hear, "This isn't scary" all night long. Well to bad, cause I like it.


----------



## DanO'TheDead

*DARK ANGEL, My Hero*

I love Christmas. I LOVE Halloween. I have fewer and fewer friends and relatives that will not come to my house in October (guess why), yet eat my turkey spectacular dinner in November and feel totally comfortable letting their kids run around in the fake snow winter wonderland that my front yard transmogrifies into in December. As I get older I find it easier to tell people to go [email protected]#$ themselves... It's just a shame they get to [email protected]#$ each other, have kids and inculcate them into crazy town. Stand your ground. Reason wins out in the end.


----------



## debbie5

All my friends are sinners. Aren't we all?


----------



## Headless

Well so much for our day trip. Got three quarters of an hour from home and the car started making a strange noise. Pulled over and called Roadside Assist. Guy came and couldn't find anything wrong. By this stage it was over 2 hours from when we left home and we would have been too late getting to the dinner so we turned around and came home followed by the mechanic to make sure everything was OK. So far so good. At least I got to put another coat of paint on my Pet Shop sign and won't be getting to bed after midnight tonight.


----------



## Goblin

Headless said:


> Well so much for our day trip. Got three quarters of an hour from home and the car started making a strange noise. Pulled over and called Roadside Assist. Guy came and couldn't find anything wrong. By this stage it was over 2 hours from when we left home and we would have been too late getting to the dinner so we turned around and came home followed by the mechanic to make sure everything was OK. So far so good. At least I got to put another coat of paint on my Pet Shop sign and won't be getting to bed after midnight tonight.


It is the Halloween season........maybe your car is haunted!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> All my friends are sinners. Aren't we all?


Sinners have the most fun anyway, lol!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Sorry I haven't contributed lately, gang. I've been so busy at work, and with the home haunt ... but I have been reading everything you're posting. It sounds like it's gonna be a great Halloween for everyone. The company hit me up to do the office haunt again this year, too. Why not ... I do my best work on two hours sleep. (I'm going to keep it simple, though)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dark Angel 27 said:


> So, I got into another argument with an old friend of my mom's. She's uber religious and according to her, because I celebrate Halloween and Christmas I'm going to hell twice. I'm not ranting or venting..more like celebrating the fact that I effectively put her in her place and her only response was 'Whatever." Gosh damn it felt good to finally let her have it. LOL


Just say "You're Christian.... .... Forgive me..." I tell everyone that who says they catch grief from religious nuts.


----------



## debbie5

^^^that is perfect.


----------



## Hairazor

Good one LordH!!


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, good news about no termites. 191 pumpkins! I am totally looking forward to pictures of them all ablaze!


----------



## Draik41895

I should stay in bed. I should be drinking tea and soup. I'm super sick, and so sore, I cant straighten out my arms. But its October and I've still got stuff to do on props and my costume, so Gosh Dang it, i'm gonna papier mache!


----------



## Pumpkin5

scareme said:


> Good news! We had the bug man out and it's not termites. It's wasps. I see wasps out there all the time and never thought about those guys being the culprit. So now we just have to clean out the shed and spray the wasp's nests. Thank goodness. I got out all my pumpkins. So now I need to go over them and see if the lights work, or if I'll need to put tea lights in them. I counted and I have 191 of them. I'd still like to get about 30 real ones. I'll have to see how cheap I can get them. And I know I'm going to hear, "This isn't scary" all night long. Well to bad, cause I like it.


:jol: Hey Scareme that IS good news! Yay! I think I am more excited to see your display this year than you. 191 Pumpkins! Now that sounds like heaven! Please post lots of pictures...lots and lots...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Going to be 87 degrees as a high today. Very rude of summer to come back right when we're thinking fall.


----------



## Zurgh

In the same boat, Draik... I'm spite-ing my illness by pretending I'm not sick... not working so well, but getting stuff done, just don't over do it, D. Going to join ya' in macheing today, well in spirit, anyways.

scareme, you need MORE pumpkins to assist the Hellmo army in taking over the Eastern half of the U.S., will provide the usual air support, and strike teems of fierce pack zombies...

As for "religious' asshats... it's not the religion, its the person using it as an excuse to be an asshat. I prefer to argue with walls, less drama... usually...

Miss Lily cat jumped into bed with me & my wife this morning, where she got pets & love for about 1/2 an hour. It's progress!

Now, to utilize me' new lab! :googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I love you guys. See, the funny thing is, that I'm a Christian too. (A real one.) She's just one of those uber religious freaks (yeah, I called her that) that make everyone else look bad. I unfriended her on fb when I couldn't take her stupidity any more. The drama started when she went after my 6ft little brother. He may be taller then me, but you don't mess with him. I got pissed off, and that's how the fight started. LOL

I also realized that she could still message me (which she did) So, I had to block her as well. Let that be a lesson, you gotta block them to never hear from them again. Simply unfriending them isn't enough.


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Going to be 87 degrees as a high today. Very rude of summer to come back right when we're thinking fall.


I hear ya. I had to put the air conditioner back on again while I was decorating the inside.


----------



## Death's Door

Dark angel - good girl for standing your ground.


----------



## Copchick

We (public safety) got a heads up that tropical storm Karen may be making her way through Pittsburgh. If the front crosses us Sunday night into Monday, severe weather threat is greatly diminished. However, if the front slows down and crosses Monday afternoon then a greater risk of severe thunderstorms exist with downed power lines and trees, and a possibility of a tornado cannot be ruled out. 

I hope she arrives on Sunday and doesn't wreak havoc on everyone and everything. 

Scareme - good to hear it's not termites!


----------



## randomr8




----------



## randomr8

weird book
http://dangerousminds.net/comments/codex_seraphinianus_a_new_edition_of_the_strangest_book_in_the_world


----------



## RoxyBlue

As mentioned earlier, Spooky1 and I went on a candlelight tour of Mount Olivet Cemetery in Frederick, Maryland this evening. The guide was very knowledgeable about the history of the cemetery and kept us well entertained for almost two hours. We decided 15 minutes into the tour that we were definitely going to come back for a daytime visit. There are over 38,000 people buried there and tons of gorgeous old tombstones. It will be well worth spending a day there getting photos for future reference.


----------



## debbie5

Spray-painted an old pair of espadrilles for my Menopausal Tinkerbell costume....I still need to come up with a more p.c. name for the costume, for the under age 12-ers...gotta go buy a marabou boa or something to make the pom pom thingies on the toes, and put some glitter fabric paint on them...


----------



## Lunatic

Menopausal Tinkerbell......Bwaaaaaaa ha ha ha haaaa!
Oh that is a good one Debbie! 

Roxy,
That sounds like a good time. Glad you had fun!


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## MommaMoose

Tonight was opening night for our Haunted Corn Maze. Only had one family come through but that was perfectly okay with us. We really didn't have the man power to fill all of the scenes with actors. (Lot of yeah sure I will be there and then they never showed or answered the phone) Still had a good time and found out what did and didn't work. Now to spend the next few days tweeking things to make it better.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks Goby, nice list.
From what I have read the knocking on wood is to prevent the wood spirits from hearing you and causing you mischief if you were bragging about your luck.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Spray-painted an old pair of espadrilles for my Menopausal Tinkerbell costume....I still need to come up with a more p.c. name for the costume, for the under age 12-ers...


Call her "Mid-Life Tinkerbell"


----------



## MommaMoose

According to the list you posted Goblin, our whole neighborhood and their families should be dead by now. We have about 8 bats that fly all around our neighborhood at dusk eating bugs.


----------



## Zurgh

Deb, how 'bout Cougar T. Bell or Clinkerbell? ...Grumpy Bell & Granny Bell seem too old...

Lab tested the lab at 20% efficiency... today we'll double its production & make changes to go to "new" full power for tomorrow...

Still very limited Oatmen activity... zombie threat level slowly increasing...:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

MommaMoose said:


> According to the list you posted Goblin, our whole neighborhood and their families should be dead by now. We have about 8 bats that fly all around our neighborhood at dusk eating bugs.


That cracked me up

Spooky1 was born on Halloween, but neither sees nor speaks to spirits unless you count the ones that come in a bottle:googly:


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Those count. And if you drink enough of those spirits, you might see the other kind of spirits as well.


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## Hauntiholik

Lord Homicide said:


>


Want a tissue LH?


----------



## Zurgh

Exceeded mache production with the new facilities... almost reached 100% of the old lab production, with only a 1/2 asses (or less) effort! Not to mention that there was no streamlining or cleaning up done to improve efficiency... guesstemated estimates are at 'round 300%+ or more after a good clean up, streamlining, and an average effort... weeeeeeeeeeeeee...:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can you clean our house next, Zurgh?:jol:


----------



## Zurgh

Sure, RoxyB, but I won't be available till' um, er, maybe.. mid January or early February... perhaps? And yes, it costs extra if I gotta' wear the maid outfit, high heels, and the wig...:googly:


----------



## Plastic Ninja

I don't get football. I feel like they had arenas left over from the death-fighting that was the entertainment of old and needed something to do with them. Logically, do something similar, minus the death. But then whats the point? Give them a goat bladder. Perfect. Tell them to run. Now give them cheap padding so it looks legitimate when you have to defend the physical effects of taking part in updated gladiator battles.

Perhaps it's REALLY just a punishment by god to annoy me on Sunday for not going to church. 

Or I'm a cynical ****. Any of these.


----------



## Zurgh

I'm not into Football, or any sport for that matter, PN... cep'fer' Women's mud or Jell-O wrestling... just sayin'...:smoking:


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Because if there's two things that scream sexual attraction to me it's mud and flavored gelatin.


----------



## Goblin

I got 2 Halloween candles at Family Dollar of 2.00 each. They're 5" tall and
change colors. One has ghosts on it and the other has bats.


----------



## scareme

Sounds pretty Gobby. I love Halloween candles. 

I could give Chuck Hagel a big ole kiss on the lips. Hubby's going back to work Monday. I had to laugh, when I got up Sunday morning, Rick had his uniform and jump boots all set out. I ask if he got the call yet, and he said, "No, but I'll be ready when they do call." When he got the call, and had to call the men in his unit, nobody was as excited as him to be going back. I love my hubby.

My daughter stopped over today and we filled 600 little plastic pumpkins with candy. I only have 200 more to go. I feel like I should be running around trying to work on last minute things, but almost everything is ready to go. I probably just jinxed myself by saying that. But if all goes according to plan, I do have to carve 30 pumpkins yet. But I want to wait until closer to Halloween so they won't rot. Any body need some help out there?


----------



## Copchick

@ Spooky1 - I used to get so frustrated with football. They have pretty much reduced the game to a level above "tag" football. Ever since the strike I don't watch it.

The Pittsburgh Pirates are winning 2-1 in the playoff series with St. Louis. I'd like to see them take it all way. They deserve it, they've played their arses off this season. It's good to see the city supporting them like they did when the Steelers used to know how to play football.


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ooooh, pretty horse!:jol:

My observation for the morning - Anyone who thinks that lack of sleep does not affect performance should sign up for the free account on Lumosity.com and try playing the brain games after a day or two of not much sleep:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Tornado watch! Good thing I don't have any tombstones out on the front lawn!


----------



## Death's Door

debbie5 said:


> Tornado watch! Good thing I don't have any tombstones out on the front lawn!


Yep - tis hurricane season so it's time to keep the props in check when displaying them.

Had a productive weekend. 90% of the inside decorations are up. Will be starting on the outside decorating the porch on Friday.


----------



## randomr8

So?

http://laughingsquid.com/man-lives-everyday-life-with-plastic-skeletons-in-photo-series/


----------



## debbie5

LOL! I love the post, random8!


----------



## debbie5

No tornado. Strong winds, I got soaked to the ars as it went from drizzle/nothing to a GALE in 30 seconds....


----------



## Copchick

HR - that is a pretty horse! 

I've learned from last year's hurricane and I had purchased tent stakes to help hold down my lighted archway and to keep it from swaying. I've also just gone ahead and placed large cobblestones on the stand of my static props. Yep, I went with a little more security considering the wind.


----------



## Death's Door

I kept thinking that I had my Ladies Auxiliary meeting tonight which would mark my third meeting and I would become a member tonight. Didn't want to go out tonight with the weather being nastier later on. However, looking at the calendar, it's next week. I will be glad to get home and stay dry and finish up my decorating.


----------



## Hairazor

Randomr8, I wonder how he trained his skellies to help out around the place, mine just give me a blank stare when I ask them to do anything!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Skellies - just can't depend on them for anything:googly: Well, except maybe a good scare:laugheton:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just realized yesterday was my five year anniversary as a member of HauntForum.

For weddings, the traditional five year anniversary gift is wood, so here is a wooden zombie:

Zombie Wood anniversary by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Congrats on 5 big years here on HF! Nice Zombie.....although it doesn't look too happy!*_


----------



## Hairazor

Roxy, I know I was excited when I made one year so 5 X congrats to you


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Congrats on the Five year Anniversary Roxy!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Congrats! Wow, I just now realized that I joined a month before you...so I also have 5 years too! Sweetness!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

5 years ,,,,, really..... all the poo poo for that?



well, it is poo poo ...... so just toss it about!





oh, clean up after you are done ....and thanks for the service:devil:


----------



## debbie5

I've been here since 2007!?? I dunno if that's good or bad. Wait...I think it was before that maybe, as I left for a year or so and think I had to rejoin? TIME FLIES.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

Hello, Aleve.


----------



## debbie5

Well, that wasn't a long sleep at all, now was it...dang.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hauntiholik said:


> Want a tissue LH?


 no mam, ain't a bronco fan!


----------



## Copchick

Oooo, I think the gauntlet has been thrown.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Oooo, I think the gauntlet has been thrown.


lol, she can keep the tissues... She'll need them later


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lord Homicide said:


> no mam, ain't a bronco fan!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I started a pot of homemade chili in the slow cooker before going to bed this morning. Well, I just woke up and my house smells PHENOMINAL!!! Tonight's gonna be a good night.


----------



## Zurgh

My yard now has graves, tomorrow it shall have the fence & maybe the tombstones, too. BHC, save me a bowl, sounds yummy.


----------



## Copchick

Hauntiholik said:


>


Bwah, ha, haaa!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's gettin' some kind of chilly outside - fall is BACK!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

^Yes and it's wonderful!


----------



## Lord Homicide

The cold front here is a nice break from the heat!


----------



## DanO'TheDead

I love the fall. Most of the country watches real people get Traumatic Brain Injury for months on end, but I get crap from people offended by the fake people and scariness of my haunt!? Fall is the best time of the year. 'Merica. Send those football zombies my way! I can use the scare actors.


----------



## DanO'TheDead

*Fall is the Best*

I really do love the Fall. The crisp air turns the leaves. The kids start asking about Halloween books in the library (yes they do come to the libraries still). And we become consumed with the most creative holiday of the year. Keep it up, Haunters, your communities depend on you.


----------



## Zurgh

Hehehe, football zombies...


----------



## debbie5

I was wondering why I am so stressed out and feel like my mind is a whirlwind...I looked at my calendar and I have THIRTEEN Post It notes *crammed* full of stuff I have to do on them. So, I broke them down into do now vs do later...and by project...then I hid the papers that do not need my immediate attention. I have too many big projects to do in October & November. 
And another season passes by, where we never painted the front porch...I think this is 3 years since I sanded it? waiting....for my beloved hubby to paint it....and it looks like a shack.


----------



## DanO'TheDead

Yes, Beetlejuice Football Zombies and enumerable post-it notes clutter my brain and nightstand. Having those Halloween Dreams now too. Let's not forget to have fun!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Plastic Ninja

Hey, I'll take The Crazy Lord.


----------



## DanO'TheDead

Your pet's name. The street you grew up on.

"Bub Kenyon". Now that may not be a good Haunter name, but it could get you some side work in the Valley.

Keeping it clean for Halloween. DanO'


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hauntiholik said:


>


Sorry Haunti, but this year it's recording my Giants... Damn them!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hmmmm....I got the Evil Mastermind...that works for me!

UGH. Why in the hell do they have to have a comic con before Halloween? *sigh* This sucks....I hate having to chose between meeting two of the origianal power rangers and having a bad ass haunt for the kids.


----------



## RoxyBlue

October 9 is:

Curious Events Day - a day made for five-year-olds whose response to every explanation you give is "Why?"

Emergency Nurses Day - these are the people who, like police officers and firemen, see it all and still come back to work the next day.

Fire Prevention Day - avoid turning your painstakingly carved jack-o-lanterns into bonfires

Leif Erikson Day - the first European to set foot on North American soil and he didn't document it with a map:jol:

Moldy Cheese Day - some cheeses are supposed to have mold, but I try not to eat those, either.


----------



## Copchick

To all nurses - THANK YOU!!! YOU are the ones that know what's going on and you all deserve a raise for all you deal with (doctors and a$$hole patients included).


----------



## scareme

The Vile werewolf. Dang, I wanted to be The Vile Vampire, or The Vile Skeleton.



DanO'TheDead said:


> Your pet's name. The street you grew up on.
> 
> "Bub Kenyon". Now that may not be a good Haunter name, but it could get you some side work in the Valley.
> 
> Keeping it clean for Halloween. DanO'


I'm Corkey Quigley. I don't think I'd make much money with that name. I have a very good friend who is a 78 year old nun. Just last week I was trying to get her to tell me what her dancer name would have been. My sister said I'm probably going to go to hell for that. lol

My hat's off to nurses everywhere. I took a class with a nurse, he was 6'2, about 300 lbs.. He worked in the ER and he said his job was basically to hold the drunks and druggies down so the DR's could work on them. Sometimes he would just lay across them to keep them from hurting anyone. He said he got puked on almost every night. I don't think they pay nurses enough for all the crap they take.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> ...then I hid the papers that do not need my immediate attention.


If you're like me, you'll never be able to find them when you need them. I know there are still some more pumpkins around here someplace, if I could just remember where I hid them.


----------



## Copchick

I've been going back and forth to the storage unit and I've come to a conclusion. I have too much stuff! I plan to empty out the unit, probably after the Christmas holidays, take pics of all the halloween stuff I want to get rid of and have a big sale. Big stuff and small items. I really don't need all of this. Is anyone looking for something in particular? I just may have it! Lol


----------



## debbie5

My name?? "Dino Parkwood"...sounds Italian-English, to me...


----------



## Zurgh

The Dark Master... but that was my go-go dancer name...

Think Esma shall be a Nurse, Merlin is a Doctor, but what shall Miss Lily be?:googly:


----------



## debbie5

OMGGggggggggggg..the Jones Red Licorice soda is **SO** GROSSssssssssssssssss!! it tastes like cherry anise!! BLECHK!!


----------



## Death's Door

The Poison Devil - I likey. So looking forward to my weekly popcorn and soda movie night. Hubby will be at his dart game and American Horror Story is starting tonight oh-yeah.


----------



## Tokwik

Some faith in humanity restored.

No worries, we got this.

KCCO


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I swear, if y wife's doctor doesn't figure out what he messed up during surgery, he is going to need surgery himself. She had surgery three weeks ago, and we keep having to come back here so she can stay over night for testing. It is really starting to steam me up a bit. She is doing everything she is supposed to be doing (religiously), yet she keeps being sick. Really tired of spending all of my off days waiting for this doctor to figure something out. 

At this rate, I may have to cancel Halloween because we have to be here in the hospital. I bet that if I have to be here, HE will be here...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear she's having problems, Bio. Even under the best of circumstances, there can be issues after surgery such as a low grade infection or just plain more time needed than expected for healing. It's frustrating for both the patient and the doctor when the cause isn't immediately apparent. Here's hoping it can be resolved soon so you both can get back to normal - or as normal as a haunter's life gets


----------



## Hairazor

Bummer for your wife and you Bio! Hope you get some resolution soon!


----------



## Lord Homicide

DanO'TheDead said:


> Your pet's name. The street you grew up on.'


Isn't that how you figure out your pornstar name?


----------



## DanO'TheDead

Yes, that could be. Sadly, I don't have the credentials. Keeping it clean for Halloween.


----------



## Tokwik

Lord Homicide said:


> Isn't that how you figure out your pornstar name?


Link Butternut. Haven't quite figured out if that is good or bad yet.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Demus Quebec


----------



## DanO'TheDead

The possibilities are endless. Halloween is, as CrazedHaunter says, a lifestyle, not just a holiday. It rained today in L.A. See, we have seasons! Haunt On!


----------



## Goblin

Your house is cold and the furnace is running?
Blame the Ghost!

You hear noises and no one is there?
Blame the Ghost!

Things are never where you leave them?
Blame the Ghost!

When they find you on the morning after Halloween.........
Hee! Hee! They'll probably blame that on the Ghost too!


----------



## DanO'TheDead

That is an amazing building. When my mom was growing up in Burnley in northern England, she celebrated Bon Fire Night and Guy Fawkes night. Hallowe'en was not as big a deal then. The brave would sneak in to spend the night in Towneley Hall or hike to the top of Pendle Hill, where the witches were hung in the early 1600's. Makes my yard haunt seem pretty lame by comparison. I think I could spend the night there... maybe...


----------



## Headless

Goblin said:


> It is the Halloween season........maybe your car is haunted!


LOL you could well be right Goblin - it hasn't done it again. Maybe it knew deep down I really didn't want to go!!!!!



Dark Angel 27 said:


> I love you guys. See, the funny thing is, that I'm a Christian too. (A real one.) She's just one of those uber religious freaks (yeah, I called her that) that make everyone else look bad. I unfriended her on fb when I couldn't take her stupidity any more. The drama started when she went after my 6ft little brother. He may be taller then me, but you don't mess with him. I got pissed off, and that's how the fight started. LOL
> 
> I also realized that she could still message me (which she did) So, I had to block her as well. Let that be a lesson, you gotta block them to never hear from them again. Simply unfriending them isn't enough.


I just had a little episode with someone who started something on Facebook but wouldn't finish it there and who tried to make it look like I was the one who was the instigator. Work and Facebook simply don't mix.



debbie5 said:


> Spray-painted an old pair of espadrilles for my Menopausal Tinkerbell costume....I still need to come up with a more p.c. name for the costume, for the under age 12-ers...gotta go buy a marabou boa or something to make the pom pom thingies on the toes, and put some glitter fabric paint on them...


What an awesome costume idea........ Well done Deb.



Goblin said:


>


I hate it when that happens...............



RoxyBlue said:


> I just realized yesterday was my five year anniversary as a member of HauntForum.
> 
> For weddings, the traditional five year anniversary gift is wood, so here is a wooden zombie:
> 
> Zombie Wood anniversary by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Happy Anniversary Roxy!



BioHazardCustoms said:


> I swear, if y wife's doctor doesn't figure out what he messed up during surgery, he is going to need surgery himself. She had surgery three weeks ago, and we keep having to come back here so she can stay over night for testing. It is really starting to steam me up a bit. She is doing everything she is supposed to be doing (religiously), yet she keeps being sick. Really tired of spending all of my off days waiting for this doctor to figure something out.
> 
> At this rate, I may have to cancel Halloween because we have to be here in the hospital. I bet that if I have to be here, HE will be here...


Sorry to hear that Bio - I hope they get her well soon.



Goblin said:


> Your house is cold and the furnace is running?
> Blame the Ghost!
> 
> You hear noises and no one is there?
> Blame the Ghost!
> 
> Things are never where you leave them?
> Blame the Ghost!
> 
> When they find you on the morning after Halloween.........
> Hee! Hee! They'll probably blame that on the Ghost too!


Shivers - what a house!

OMG what a week but our BBQ area has the new walls up and I'm over the moon about the difference it will make - fantastic. Slowly making progress on the haunt and hanging out for the weekend. So So So tired!


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Indie 4th street wouldn't be a very popular person I'll bet, and my other name woukd be Dark Night...wow, really.

Bio I hope the DR figures something out soon!


----------



## Copchick

Headless said:


> I just had a little episode with someone who started something on Facebook but wouldn't finish it there and who tried to make it look like I was the one who was the instigator. Work and Facebook simply don't mix.


Just *from my observations*, it seems that Facebook is a place where people air their dirty laundry, they hide behind a keyboard and make nasty comments about people on their friends list instead of saying it face to face, and some deem themselves as so self important as to advertise what they're doing every minute of the day. I realize not everyone on FB is like this, and it's only from my experience. I don't have and never have had a FB account and I don't anticipate I ever will. My friends do and I hear so much drama that goes on with people on there. No thanks, I'll deal with people one on one and live without the FB drama. If someone has a problem with me, let's go get a cup of coffee and talk about it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't have a problem with you, Copchick, but I'd still chat over a cup of coffee with you. Spooky1 will have tea:jol:

And Facebook is evil....:googly:


----------



## DreadKnightswife

I like FB only because it allows me to connect with people I have moved away from as 21 years as an ARMY wife. I DO NOT like all the drama, and if someone starts something with me there, then that is the end, I unfriend them. I have very few close friends whom I actually see and if I need to talk to them or have a problem with them, I do it face to face. I have actually unfriended family on FB because I didn't like being tore down all the time. I guess what I am trying to say it's good if you don't use it as your only form of communication and people keep snarky comments to themselves!


----------



## RoxyBlue

My dad is 93 years old today. He won't see this post, of course, not being a member here, but I'll say it anyway - Happy birthday, Dad

A little number coincidence - he was 34 years old when I was born and I was 34 years old when Spooky1 and I got married.


----------



## Hairazor

Happy B-day Roxy's Dad. Sounds like 34 is a good number for you.


----------



## Copchick

Happy birthday Roxy's dad!

Hey Roxy, if you and Spooky come through town, we'll definately have coffee and tea.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> My dad is 93 years old today. He won't see this post, of course, not being a member here, but I'll say it anyway - Happy birthday, Dad
> 
> A little number coincidence - he was 34 years old when I was born and I was 34 years old when Spooky1 and I got married.


Happy Birthday to my Dad-in-law!


----------



## debbie5

Is $31 a "good" current price for a Blucky? (at dollardays.com)Any cheaper??

http://dm61q01mhxuli.cloudfront.net...olesale+5Ft+Glow+in+the+Dark+Plastic+Skeleton


----------



## Plastic Ninja

debbie5 said:


> Is $31 a "good" current price for a Blucky? (at dollardays.com)Any cheaper??
> 
> http://dm61q01mhxuli.cloudfront.net...olesale+5Ft+Glow+in+the+Dark+Plastic+Skeleton


Walgreens usually has better quality ones for that price. That is, if you have a walgreens near you.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/attac...244-walgreens-full-size-skeleton-30-score.jpg


----------



## IMU

I think it really is time for me to start that website I mentioned awhile ago ... IN YOUR FACE BOOK. You get to Slap people instead of Like. There are no Friends ... just drama and stupid stuff. Look for it soon ... www.in-your-face-book.com


----------



## Spooky1

I think our drought is over. It's been raining for two days and is still coming down. I need it to stop so I can do some painting.


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU, that's hilarious and so much more accurate as to what really goes on with some folks on Facebook:jol:



debbie5 said:


> Is $31 a "good" current price for a Blucky? (at dollardays.com)Any cheaper??
> 
> http://dm61q01mhxuli.cloudfront.net...olesale+5Ft+Glow+in+the+Dark+Plastic+Skeleton


Don't know if that's a good price, but we have a couple we could send you


----------



## Copchick

IMU said:


> I think it really is time for me to start that website I mentioned awhile ago ... IN YOUR FACE BOOK. You get to Slap people instead of Like. There are no Friends ... just drama and stupid stuff. Look for it soon ... www.in-your-face-book.com


Ha, Ha!! Where do I sign up to slap someone?


----------



## debbie5

Plastic Ninja said:


> Walgreens usually has better quality ones for that price. That is, if you have a walgreens near you.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/attac...244-walgreens-full-size-skeleton-30-score.jpg


thanks! do they make Bluckies anymore?? The ones out at WalMart, Target, walGreens aren't like the old ones...not really a blow-mold fabrication.


----------



## debbie5

SHARK PANTS!!









I like these best! http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-...ts-Sport-Trousers-For-Children/708853159.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Those are hilarious!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

so ..... I know it's Oct ...but what year is it???


----------



## Zurgh

FE, not sure anymore...


----------



## debbie5

deleted due to over-venting


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Well folks.....looks like I'm going to be like Pumpkin5 this year, and am going to have to bow out of Halloween this year. Because of my new schedule at me new job and after 3 years of now working, I'm going to have to let this year slip by.

That's okay though, because it just gives me another year to work up some new and exciting ideas for the season. Now I'm not bowing out from being on here...no way! I just won't be participating on Halloween night, so the best to all of you on what your doing and I will be back on soon.

Troll Wizard
*_


----------



## PrettyGhoul

debbie5 said:


> deleted due to over-venting


LOL Debbie!!! That just made me laugh, but I get it, I often want to do the same.


----------



## Goblin

I found a dvd today at Walmart for 5.00 that has Vincent Price's classics
Dr. Goldfoot and the bikini machine and Dr. Goldfoot and the Girl Bombs on
it!


----------



## Goblin

Listen to the song............


----------



## debbie5

I have The Claw from spray painting too long...my hand now won't work. When I write, it's like I'm using someone else's, non-compliant hand.....
"I love the smell of Krylon Fusion in the morning..."


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, Day 4 back at the hospital. I am really sick of this place, and they still can't figure out what is wrong after her surgery.


----------



## debbie5

OMG Bio.....still!!?? Im so sorry this is happening!!


----------



## Headless

Hmmmm logged in yesterday and after only viewing a couple of threads my Wi Fi connection died and I lost all the unread posts. I hate that!



Copchick said:


> Just *from my observations*, it seems that Facebook is a place where people air their dirty laundry, they hide behind a keyboard and make nasty comments about people on their friends list instead of saying it face to face, and some deem themselves as so self important as to advertise what they're doing every minute of the day. I realize not everyone on FB is like this, and it's only from my experience. I don't have and never have had a FB account and I don't anticipate I ever will. My friends do and I hear so much drama that goes on with people on there. No thanks, I'll deal with people one on one and live without the FB drama. If someone has a problem with me, let's go get a cup of coffee and talk about it.


Facebook does seem to promote a certain sense of "I can say anything" in some people. So often I've heard the "Freedom of speech" argument - I'm all for free speech - I just think there should be a little responsibility taken for what's spoken as well. Despite Facebook's claims of being the Networking Guru - I personally think it's responsible for actually making people quite lazy in their interactions with friends and family. While you may be able to keep in touch with people more readily - the quality of that interaction (IMHO) is less than a phone call or face to face visit.



RoxyBlue said:


> I don't have a problem with you, Copchick, but I'd still chat over a cup of coffee with you. Spooky1 will have tea
> 
> And Facebook is evil....


I'll join you for that cuppa!



DreadKnightswife said:


> I like FB only because it allows me to connect with people I have moved away from as 21 years as an ARMY wife. I DO NOT like all the drama, and if someone starts something with me there, then that is the end, I unfriend them. I have very few close friends whom I actually see and if I need to talk to them or have a problem with them, I do it face to face. I have actually unfriended family on FB because I didn't like being tore down all the time. I guess what I am trying to say it's good if you don't use it as your only form of communication and people keep snarky comments to themselves!


I agree DKW - I've deleted a few snarky's as well



RoxyBlue said:


> My dad is 93 years old today. He won't see this post, of course, not being a member here, but I'll say it anyway - Happy birthday, Dad
> 
> A little number coincidence - he was 34 years old when I was born and I was 34 years old when Spooky1 and I got married.


Happy Belated Birthday Roxy's Dad - interesting how numbers sometimes keep repeating themselves in our lives.



IMU said:


> I think it really is time for me to start that website I mentioned awhile ago ... IN YOUR FACE BOOK. You get to Slap people instead of Like. There are no Friends ... just drama and stupid stuff. Look for it soon ... www.in-your-face-book.com


LOL LOVE IT!



debbie5 said:


> SHARK PANTS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like these best! http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-...ts-Sport-Trousers-For-Children/708853159.html


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Now THOSE are shark pants!



Troll Wizard said:


> _*Well folks.....looks like I'm going to be like Pumpkin5 this year, and am going to have to bow out of Halloween this year. Because of my new schedule at me new job and after 3 years of now working, I'm going to have to let this year slip by.
> 
> That's okay though, because it just gives me another year to work up some new and exciting ideas for the season. Now I'm not bowing out from being on here...no way! I just won't be participating on Halloween night, so the best to all of you on what your doing and I will be back on soon.
> *_


_*

Awwww that's disappointing TW - but then we can only fit so much into life - something has to give. Maybe it will give you the opportunity to check out some other displays - some new ideas for 2014?????



BioHazardCustoms said:



Well, Day 4 back at the hospital. I am really sick of this place, and they still can't figure out what is wrong after her surgery.

Click to expand...

I had your last post highlighted to respond to to ask how she was doing Bio but then noticed this one. Not good. I hope there is a solution soon and she's doing much better.

It's now 5:27am - I'm up because I got sick of the dog snoring in my ear for the past 2 hours. So I got up, made a nice hot cup of tea and the next thing hubby and the dog came out to the lounge to keep me company. Guess what - they've fallen asleep on the couch - AND - you guessed it - both of them are snoring...................... AGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH LOL*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spent part of the day helping straighten up the storage bay for the opera company I play for. Scored a couple of sonotubes which we can use for making graveyard monuments.

Spent another few hours at the Sugarloaf Crafts fair. Did a lot of looking and no buying -well, Spooky1 bought one item which I'm not supposed to know about even though I picked it out

Now we're relaxing, sipping hot cider, and watching Episode 2 of the Sleepy Hollow series.


----------



## Headless

Beautiful day here yesterday, sunshine, warm, got lawns mowed and lots of work done. Today it's pouring rain and freezing cold again.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

To those following along: They've decided to keep the Boss Lady through the weekend and see if she is still having bleeding problems. I am personally of the opinion that they did something wrong during the original surgery, and can not figure out what it was now. I have been forbidden from expressing this opinion to the medical staff, though.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I am now currently hosting a puppy in my house while the owner finds a new home. God help me, the little guy is looks just like Scrappy Doo and is just as hyper. This little guy is all over the place and is also an escape artist...looks like duct tape will be put into use....


----------



## MommaMoose

Cooking my second batch of apple butter. Man the house smells yummy! Now if I could just get rid of this cold.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

BioHazardCustoms said:


> To those following along: They've decided to keep the Boss Lady through the weekend and see if she is still having bleeding problems. I am personally of the opinion that they did something wrong during the original surgery, and can not figure out what it was now. I have been forbidden from expressing this opinion to the medical staff, though.


You are showing more restraint than I would be able to Bio!


----------



## Headless

We've had another productive day today. I'm pretty sure I'm well ahead of where we were last year at this time in terms of setup. Still heaps to do but it's really taking shape. I'm going to pay the price for it though - back, knees and feet are killing me!


----------



## Headless

Oh - and I might add not ONE photo taken so far - not even of the new props........ Slacko!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

@Headless: I'm not showing restraint. My right to Freedom of Speech has been infringed upon, unless I want to sleep on the couch until doomsday.


----------



## Headless

LOL love a man who knows his place. I can understand though - sometimes you feel that speaking out creates more issues than it's worth. I feel your pain though!


----------



## DreadKnightswife

My sister always expresses her opinions to the doctors loudly and when my mom was ill I wished I could have put some of Dark angels duct tape to good use. I do think though that there are times to question the doctors. Bio I hope the discover what is going on soon, and you may just have to risk sleeping on the couch to find the solution!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, the docs said that they haven't found any areas of bleeding since their first exploratory surgery 2 days ago, and they're talking about letting her go home this afternoon. Not sure if she'll let me have my say when we leave, but it may still happen. The doc is acting like this was all her fault or something, when she's been following directions religiously...

(The bald guy is starting to get a little angry)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Update: The duct tape worked wonders! I used it on the door to his cage and then covered the whole cage with a blanket (leaving the corner up for ventilation.) Not a peep all night..and the puppy is just as energetic as yesterday! LOL


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, the Doc did it to himself...

He comes in and tells her " You can go home today if you want to. You don't seem to be having any new complications."

I ask "Were you able to figure out what caused the old complications three weeks out from surgery?"

Doc: "No, sir we couldn't."

Me: "Then we'll be here until you guys pull your collective heads out and figure it out. You're not going to keep her here 4 days, do an exploratory surgery, find nothing, and then tell her to go home. That's the dumbest thing I have ever heard. Do your job." (You can supply all the creatively profane words that I originally had in this statement, but in the interest of not getting banned, I censored it, lol)

Doc:"We don't really know what is wrong. This is a unique situation to us"

Me: "Then figure it out. My insurance has already been billed, and I don't have a problem calling them to tell them to refuse payment until after the lawsuit is settled." 

I'm beginning to think I am going to have to call an attorney. Either criminal defense or malpractice. Because if this guy keeps doing stuff like this, I'll either choke him with an IV line, or sue him.


----------



## MommaMoose

Bio - prayers for you (to keep from killing the Dr.) and for your wife. As much as doctors would have us believe, medicine is not an exact science, each person is different in how they react to procedures, medicines and illnesses. Just hoping that they find a resolution to your wife's problems soon. Because like you, I would be raising my voice and demanding answers also.


----------



## Headless

Oh Dear Bio - that's crazy! "We don't know what's wrong with you or how to fix it so you can go home now"............. I suppose that is one way to make the problem go away - for them! Hope you get some intelligent answers soon.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, first thing tomorrow morning, they are doing an endoscopy to see if an internal perspective gives them some clue as to how they screwed up. As of right now, she's starting to be able to hold down small amounts of water and chicken broth. She's slightly dehydrated, and not the most comfortable, but it's an improvement from where she was this morning. Also, the bleeding has reduced to virtually nil.

I'm thinking that they will find a major boo boo on the endoscopy. As in a blood vessel that they didn't reattach correctly, or something of that nature.


----------



## Copchick

Bio - I feel for you. Sometimes people take what a doctor says as the word of God. Wrong! They're human and make mistakes and have poor judgement like anyone else. In some of your description, I see shadows of things I've done regarding hospitals and doctors. When my mother was in the hospital, they tried telling her she was imagining the pain in her chest and her having difficulty breathing. I flew over there from home (breaking a heck of alot of traffic laws) and set the doctor straight. He was still in the room when I arrived. I demanded a second opinion and lo and behold the second opinion doctors found two blockages in her arteries. Nope I will not remain silent. If I don't understand something, I ask questions. If I think you are full of skat, I will tell you, whether you're a doctor or not. Patients deserve to be heard and not have their concerns brushed aside. 

Keep it up Bio. Besides getting a resolution, it's fun to watch them squirm. More importantly I hope Mrs. Bio is on the mend soon. Sending her get well wishes!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

It really doesn't help that the Boss Lady's Gastro-enterologist makes Doogie Howser, M.D. look mature, and he's a rude little S.O.B. Her surgeon even apologized for this guys actions this morning. We're actually starting to get somewhere now, though. 

Thanks for all the well wishes and support, folks! I know you're tired of hearing all my ranting about this hospital, and I apologize.


----------



## debbie5

Is she feeling better, Bio??

((hugs))


----------



## goneferal

Second morning in a row I have off and I've been up at 6 am to work on props. Argh, why can't I just sleep in?


----------



## Death's Door

goneferal said:


> Second morning in a row I have off and I've been up at 6 am to work on props. Argh, why can't I just sleep in?


Happens all the time to me. When it's time to get up for work, a keg of dynaminte is sometimes required. On the weekend, I get up earlier than the alarm clock that is usually set.

Had a nice weekend working on decorating the porch. Still have a lot to do but am making headway. Went to the Witches' Ball on Saturday with my M&T group. After all the rain during the week, it was nice to have a dry evening to enjoy the costumes, music, vendors and grub.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Bio, sorry your wife is going through all this. Hope they figure it all out soon. If not just so she feels better but who else is gonna do your filming!!! J/k hope she gets better soon .


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nothing cuter then seeing your 3 yr old grandson on the potty trying to poop with an Oriental Trading catalog "Halloween edition" and a crayon circling props saying " I want this, and this, no no not that, and I want this". ....


----------



## Hairazor

That is soooo funny CrazedH!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

OMG! That's adorable!

Bio: Hang in there and rant all you want!


----------



## Zurgh

The battle with globsters from Valkath has left me spent... but tired & hurt, must carry on with setting up & clean up!:googly:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I have finally come to the conclusion that I will not set up for Halloween this year, it's just not gonna happen. So it's full steam ahead on building next years props. Woohoo!!!


----------



## MommaMoose

What I thought was just a cold has turned into bronchitis, which explains why I have not had the energy, nor the desire to set up the yard just yet. Just hoping that I am better before Saturday. Really don't want to try to reschedule the Kid's Halloween Party. We have so much fun with the kids that are a little to young or to scared to go trick or treating during this party.


----------



## debbie5

As usual, when I can't sleep (thank you, hormones) I start thinking too much. How can I be so awesome in many areas of my life, and really don't have my act together in others?? I could understand if it were mediocrity all around, or suckage or awesomeness all over...but a mix!!??
Perhaps, if I just watch another HGTV show, I will not think about things so much....


----------



## Headless

Play mindless Facebook games Deb - that usually works for me!

Bio - we all care about what you are going through so don't apologize. Everyone needs to be able to talk about what's going on in their lives to someone!

My mum (ok Mom) had a fall today and has taken the skin off a very large part of her shin. What a mess. She went in to the emergency room to have it looked at and they've bandaged it but gee it looks pretty nasty.

2.5 more days and I'm on leave to get the rest of the haunt organised. We're really getting down to the pointy end of the season now aren't we!


----------



## Copchick

crazed haunter - Kinda sucks when life takes a priority over important things like decorating for halloween. You'll have a head start for next year.

Headless - hope your mom heals quickly. It's so scary when a fall occurs.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Yesterday the hubby and I were Attempting to put a 24ft tall spiderweb from the top of our 2 story home when the locking mechanism for the 2 story ladder came loose. Thankgoodness he was only 5 or 6 rungs up and I was holding the ladder. But my first thought was OH MY GOD I NEED TO CATCH HIM! So by doing so we advoided an ambulance trip but I am off to the DR today to figure out what happened to my knee!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Oh no DKW hope it's just a strain!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Hope your mother heals quickly, Headless.

My wife's doctor came in this morning and told her they are going to do an Upper GI endoscopy this morning, and if all looks well, he'll be sending her home this evening. That's what we are hoping for.


----------



## Hairazor

Bio, I hope your wife is on the mend finally! She certainly deserves it!

DreadKW, yikes! Hope your knee does well

Headless, sorry about your Mum. Keep a sharp eye on that wound so she doesn't get infection and I hope it heals quickly


----------



## dead hawk

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Wife's surgery went off with no problems. She made me leave the hospital to "Come check on the dogs" today because she was afraid that I would lose my temper with one of the nurs...


Glad to hear it all went down smoothely, hope it all heals nice too.

I got my package from kentuckyspecialfx, Two cool tombstones, though i didnt like that there was like monster mud on them I took it off and now will be redoing the crosses like they should have been done, paint, stains, and labor LOL. 
I hope everyone is doing good, my laptop still hasnt been fixed so i am using the school computers again


----------



## dead hawk

Headless said:


> Play mindless Facebook games Deb - that usually works for me!
> 
> Bio - we all care about what you are going through so don't apologize. Everyone needs to be able to talk about what's going on in their lives to someone!
> 
> My mum (ok Mom) had a fall today and has taken the skin off a very large part of her shin. What a mess. She went in to the emergency room to have it looked at and they've bandaged it but gee it looks pretty nasty.
> 
> 2.5 more days and I'm on leave to get the rest of the haunt organised. We're really getting down to the pointy end of the season now aren't we!


I hope she is ok headless, my grandma fell just today


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Headless said:


> Play mindless Facebook games Deb - that usually works for me!
> 
> Bio - we all care about what you are going through so don't apologize. Everyone needs to be able to talk about what's going on in their lives to someone!
> 
> My mum (ok Mom) had a fall today and has taken the skin off a very large part of her shin. What a mess. She went in to the emergency room to have it looked at and they've bandaged it but gee it looks pretty nasty.
> 
> 2.5 more days and I'm on leave to get the rest of the haunt organised. We're really getting down to the pointy end of the season now aren't we!


You have no idea!


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Bio - Hope your wife gets discharged today as expected. Being at home on the mend would benefit her.
Headless - Sorry to hear about your mom's fall. 
Dread KW - Hope your knee gets better
Dead Hawk - Sorry to hear about your grandmom's fall.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got back from our annual anniversary trip to Gettysburg a little while ago. We really lucked out on the weather this year considering most of last week was rainy every day. Went on a ghost tour last night, did a little shopping, and took pictures of tombstones at the Evergreen Cemetery. All in all, a good way to spend our 25th wedding anniversary


----------



## Copchick

Happy anniversary Roxy and Spooky1!

DKW - Hope your knee feels better soon. Hope hubby is taking care of you since you saved his life.


----------



## Zurgh

Appropriate words to everyone....

Wow, it is ether feast or famine! Got to get Halloween all set up soon, business is picking up, my brother needs me to be his working project manager, I'm winterizing & doing some demo on the family property, and there is soooo much else to do THIS MONTH!!! Aaaaaaaaa!:googly:


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Dr didn't have any apointments today but after resting it most of the day its not 100% but feeling much better. Thanks every one for the well wishes!


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds like a great anniversary Roxy & Spooky1. I wish you many more!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Wife got to come home today, and we are both more relaxed now. She because of the meds they put her on, and me because of Samuel Adams Oktoberfest.


----------



## tupes

At work. Waiting for 5am to get off.......


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

Congrats Roxy & Spooky!
And congrats to my hubby, as I did not stab him when he woke me up at 5am....AGAIN. So now HE'S back in bed, sleeping, and I'm wide awake. And I had only gone to bed at 1 am. Grrrrr......


----------



## DreadKnightswife

^My hubby has to get up at all kinds of odd hours I hate it when he hits the snooze button at 3 am. I feel your pain Debbie!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Glad everything is ok Bio..


----------



## Haunted Spider

If you have a Miley Cyrus dressed ToT at Halloween, are you going to give them extra candy if they Twerk or Treat?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think we'll keep the garden hose at the ready in the event of unwanted Twerking in our yard

October 16 is:

Bosses Day - Sounds like a day for BioHazard's wife:jol:

Dictionary Day - Ever go to look up a word in a dictionary and find yourself still reading it 20 minutes later because of all the fun words you didn't know existed?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

RoxyBlue said:


> I think we'll keep the garden hose at the ready in the event of unwanted Twerking in our yard
> 
> October 16 is:
> 
> Bosses Day - Sounds like a day for BioHazard's wife:jol:
> 
> Dictionary Day - Ever go to look up a word in a dictionary and find yourself still reading it 20 minutes later because of all the fun words you didn't know existed?


LMAO, Roxy! She thought that was hilarious.

Okay, I'm going to share my opinion on Miley Cyrus. She got EXACTLY what she was after with her VMA performance and her subsequent music videos. She got* Attention.* In all honesty, I'm not sure how I would handle a child coming to my house dressed like her. I would probably speak to the parents on their decision to allow their child to dress like her, considering her recent actions. Either that, or I might let it lie. Depends on how my day is going.


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Roxy and Spooky on their anniversary celebration.

With regard to Boss' Day, I did leave a voicemail on my brother's home phone to wish Oscar (My Obsessive Micro-Managing Supervisor) a Happy Boss's Day and I will see him tomorrow with his treats.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, DD!

The boss' dog has been trying to convince me for the last half hour that it really is time to eat dinner (she gets fed at 4:00 when she's in the office). So far, her attempts have been unsuccessful, 'cause I can read a clock and I'm not buying it


----------



## Bone Dancer

Maybe the dog is on GMT time Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, she's on dog time, which means any time is a good time for food

Some of my co-workers are like that, too. However, they wisely refrain from nudging my elbow with their noses or throwing toys up on my keyboard to get my attention.


----------



## Lunatic

Saw this when I visited the Flavor Graveyard at Ben & Jerry's in upstate New York this past weekend. Good bye old friend....*sniff sniff*


----------



## Zurgh

Time to unleash the zombie hord... Hmmm... twerking zombies?:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh said:


> ... twerking zombies?:googly:


Bring out the garden hoses!!!!:googly:


----------



## Copchick

I wonder if as a joke that someone will build a twerking (I hate that word) zombie/prop?


----------



## N. Fantom

My schools newspaper is writing a featured article about me and my Halloween obsession so i had to throw something on to get a pic for it. This is what i came up with in about 30 minutes







What do ya'll think?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You look like you had an argument with a welding torch and lost - good job!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay for you N.Fantom, and you look truly, ummm, gross!


----------



## debbie5

I twerked and created a sonic boom.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Is it just me or is there anyone else who thinks a person twerking looks like they just got hit with a taser in the lower back?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Is it just me or is there anyone else who thinks a person twerking looks like they just got hit with a taser in the lower back?


Ha, ha! Pretty darn close to it.


----------



## Headless

Thanks everyone for the good wishes for my mother. It's going to take a while to heal as there is a lot of skin missing so infection is going to be a real risk. I did toss up asking her if she would like to be a prop for the night but I can live without a smack around the ears.

DreadKnightswife - Hope your knee is OK.

Bio - So glad your wife is home - hope she continues to improve. Oh - and Miley WHO? LOL OMG some of these kids just need a good straightening out. Too much too young and they just haven't a clue how to handle it. Just too much money involved and a whole bunch of poor values.

LOL DA - I'm a week out from our party and feeling the pain already!

DH sorry to hear about your grandma. It's definitely not good for grandmas to fall over.

Roxy - I swear dogs have a built in clock - they know EXACTLY what time it is. By the way - Happy Anniversary to you and Spooky!

N. Fantom that makeup is amazing! Well done.



Goblin said:


>


I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunatic

debbie5 said:


> I twerked and created a sonic boom.


LOL Debbie!
I just tried it and passed gas, I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## dead hawk

I don't think i could even try it lol, it looks like a ferral cat rubbing up against something.
only 13 days left and no one around my neighborhood has a single decoration up, its no competition i have the best house


----------



## Death's Door

Great look N. Fantom!!!!!

Because of our schedules, hubby and I haven't put up the cemetary fence yet. This morning he reminds me that we need to do that. Then he says, "Eleanor has her decorations up and she's 94 years old. That's pretty bad when Eleanor has her decorations up and we don't".  I had to remind him that Eleanor's decorations consists of two window light up thingies, a door wreath, and a plastic orange pumpkin on her porch.  

Not that I am busting on Eleanor because it's great that she still decorates at the age of 94, but I think we have a lot more going on when it comes to decorations and putting it up takes time. Ah the pressures.


----------



## RoxyBlue

October 17 is Wear Something Gaudy Day. I have on a Jack Skellington necklace with bats, but I don't think that counts....

Spooky1 started pulling props out of the crawl space - need to set up the crank ghost in the upstairs window as one of our harbingers of Halloween and also wanted to get a handle on how many skeletons we have. Apparently we have at least 13 of them now.


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> October 17 is Wear Something Gaudy Day.


I think some shoppers at Walmart celebrate this every day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, ain't that the truth!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Copchick said:


> I think some shoppers at Walmart celebrate this every day.


Haaa!


----------



## scareme

We had a great weekend. Took a run up to Nebraska to go to a niece's wedding in Omaha. Had a wonderful time and got to see a lot of family. Three days is the perfect amount of time to spend with family. Not to short or to long. 
Last night we went to see the stage production of Rocky Horror Picture Show. We had a lot of fun. It was the first time my daughter-in-law saw it, and she was shocked. lol I dressed as one of the party guest. The only problem was they played it with a different twist. Instead of party guest, it was a carnival, with tattooed lady, monkey man and the narrator was a fortune teller. So if you hadn't seen the original, I looked pretty silly. 

It sounds like people are dropping right and left around here. But whether we are ready or not, Halloween's coming. I hope everyone is on the mend, and those who are not haunting this year will find something else fun to do. I'm still tweaking, not twerking, my ideas.


----------



## Headless

I think I need to google twerking - although I have to say I'm a little afraid!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a dance move that is, shall we say, provocative It will, however, really tone your butt and thighs, although there is a good chance you'll throw your back out if you're not already in shape.


----------



## Copchick

^ I wonder how I'd explain that to my chiropractor? "Hey Dr. Mike, uh, I kinda threw my back out yesterday. Yeah I was twerking." Dr. Mike, "You do realize you're not a stripper or in a music video, right?" I don't see this conversation happening.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Copchick said:


> ^ I wonder how I'd explain that to my chiropractor? "Hey Dr. Mike, uh, I kinda threw my back out yesterday. Yeah I was twerking." Dr. Mike, "You do realize you're not a stripper or in a music video, right?" I don't see this conversation happening.


Dr. Mike sounds a lot like my doctor. I like Dr. Patrick for that reason. If I tell him I did something dumb, he tells me I am a dummy. IF I wanted a doctor to sugarcoat crap for me, I'd go to some soft hearted twit who would ask me how hurting myself made me feel.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

RANT ALERT!!!! Once, Just once I would like to tell one of these "I pay taxes so you work for me" people that I pay taxes too so that makes me partially self employed and the self employed part of me wants me to tell you to " GO [email protected]>\ yourself" !! At least she learned in the end that yes she did have to move her car and now she has a towing bill and a ticket for expired tags and one for no insurance to pay..... Rant out!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Came home to see two more skellies in the windows and a flying crank ghost up and running - Halloween must be on its way


----------



## Zurgh

Zombies, everywhere zombies! They are all out & defrosting... some will need surgery and all nead some good warm up activities before they can start there march of terror...:googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Too bad you can't write a ticket for being a b***h, huh, CH?

Seriously, though, Thank you and all Officers for the job you do.


----------



## nixie

Hi guys! I haven't been on here in ages, but setting up my yard made me miss you guys, so I thought I'd stop by and say hello! I'm probably the lamest Haunt Forum member for being away so long, but I have a good excuse- Hubby and I welcomed baby #4 at the end of the summer  Hope everyone here is having a great October!!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

CrazedHaunter said:


> RANT ALERT!!!! Once, Just once I would like to tell one of these "I pay taxes so you work for me" people that I pay taxes too so that makes me partially self employed and the self employed part of me wants me to tell you to " GO [email protected]>\ yourself" !! At least she learned in the end that yes she did have to move her car and now she has a towing bill and a ticket for expired tags and one for no insurance to pay..... Rant out!


I wish I had a dollar everytime I've heard that line. They don't realize how stupid they sound. Most times I just smile, but being the smarta$$ that I am, I ask them for a raise. How about this one, "do you have a quota to make?". My response to that one is "yeah, three more citations and I get a toaster!" The majority of the time, I don't give tickets, only if they're suspended or just plain out of line with the attitude. Hey just thought of another come back line for you if someone says the tax thing to you. Say "well then I'm doing the job you hired me to do."


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Knee is feeling lots better! Yea! I have like 3 hours this morning before I have to take my son to the DR I hope I get something accomplished! We are so far behind! We haven't even finished our maze yet let alone started propping things! Hubby has to work from 4 am to 3 30 pm tomorrow so I am going to make the firstborn get up when is starts getting light and help me get some stuff accomplished! We are supposed to go to Sea World Hallowscream with some friends tomorrow night but I don't think that is happening, I haven't gotten this far to play hookie now and thumb my nose at Halloween. (Of course those same friends were supposed to help us this week get stuff accomplished.) We have 8 days till opening night and I have a feeling we aren't going to be ready! The only plus side is that I only have 1 day of work showing up on my schedule for next week.


----------



## debbie5

Waking up just as tired as I was when I went to bed. Must be October.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Oops sorry didn't realize when I posted that that I sound like I am a police officer,I am not but I call them a lot... No I work for the county road dept. we were resurfacing the streets and she didn't want to be bothered with moving her car even though we sent out notices and posted the road 2 weeks prior. And it wasn't like this was the first road in the neighborhood we did either, we'd been in the area since last Friday. And I second Bio on thanking cops everywhere for all they do...


----------



## RoxyBlue

nixie said:


> Hi guys! I haven't been on here in ages, but setting up my yard made me miss you guys, so I thought I'd stop by and say hello! I'm probably the lamest Haunt Forum member for being away so long, but I have a good excuse- Hubby and I welcomed baby #4 at the end of the summer  Hope everyone here is having a great October!!


We miss you here, too, nixie. Congratulations on baby #4 aka "future haunter"


----------



## scareme

nixie said:


> Hi guys! I haven't been on here in ages, but setting up my yard made me miss you guys, so I thought I'd stop by and say hello! I'm probably the lamest Haunt Forum member for being away so long, but I have a good excuse- Hubby and I welcomed baby #4 at the end of the summer  Hope everyone here is having a great October!!


Hey nixie! Missed you, but it sounds like you've been staying busy. If this child is anything like the other three, you do indeed have a future haunter on your hands. So is the family even steven now, or do the girls still out number the boy?



Copchick said:


> I wish I had a dollar every time I've heard that line. They don't realize how stupid they sound. Most times I just smile, but being the smart$$ that I am, I ask them for a raise. How about this one, "do you have a quota to make?". My response to that one is "yeah, three more citations and I get a toaster!" The majority of the time, I don't give tickets, only if they're suspended or just plain out of line with the attitude. Hey just thought of another come back line for you if someone says the tax thing to you. Say "well then I'm doing the job you hired me to do."


I love the lines you come back with. I usually think of something smart to say the next day, wishing I'd thought of it sooner.



DreadKnightswife said:


> Knee is feeling lots better! Yea! I have like 3 hours this morning before I have to take my son to the DR I hope I get something accomplished! We are so far behind! We haven't even finished our maze yet let alone started propping things! Hubby has to work from 4 am to 3 30 pm tomorrow so I am going to make the firstborn get up when is starts getting light and help me get some stuff accomplished! We are supposed to go to Sea World Hallowscream with some friends tomorrow night but I don't think that is happening, I haven't gotten this far to play hookie now and thumb my nose at Halloween. (Of course those same friends were supposed to help us this week get stuff accomplished.) We have 8 days till opening night and I have a feeling we aren't going to be ready! The only plus side is that I only have 1 day of work showing up on my schedule for next week.


Glad to hear the knee is on the mend. It sounds like you are not getting much help now that things are getting down to the wire. But somehow on Halloween night it all comes together. Or at least together enough no one see the faults but you. 



CrazedHaunter said:


> Oops sorry didn't realize when I posted that that I sound like I am a police officer,I am not but I call them a lot... No I work for the county road dept. we were resurfacing the streets and she didn't want to be bothered with moving her car even though we sent out notices and posted the road 2 weeks prior. And it wasn't like this was the first road in the neighborhood we did either, we'd been in the area since last Friday. And I second Bio on thanking cops everywhere for all they do...


Your job is like so many jobs, that we don't think about it in our day to day. But when something is out of whack, we notice it big time. Thanks for doing your job so well we forget you are there.

PS DreadKnightswife, when I ran my spellcheck over this post, it wanted to change your playing hookie to playing hooker. lol Maybe it's suggesting a costume for you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am so happy that Indian food tastes better than it looks.....:jol:


----------



## Copchick

Welcome back Nixie, and congrats on #4!

DKW - glad to hear your knee is felling better. It stinks when something goes wrong with our bodies that 20 years ago it wouldn't have been so bad.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

scareme said:


> Glad to hear the knee is on the mend. It sounds like you are not getting much help now that things are getting down to the wire. But somehow on Halloween night it all comes together. Or at least together enough no one see the faults but you.
> 
> PS DreadKnightswife, when I ran my spellcheck over this post, it wanted to change your playing hookie to playing hooker. lol Maybe it's suggesting a costume for you.


I am hoping so Scareme I went back and looked at last years thread and it seems I was just as behind last year. I did get some things accomplished this morning and after I finish lunch it's back to the grind for me. Hubby would be ecstatic if I got the walls finished today!

It wanted to change it for me too I stuck my tongue out at it and thought not on your life, (trust me no one wants to see that!)


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Copchick said:


> Welcome back Nixie, and congrats on #4!
> 
> DKW - glad to hear your knee is felling better. It stinks when something goes wrong with our bodies that 20 years ago it wouldn't have been so bad.


20 Years ago I would still be in HS and my haunting consisted of carving as many pumpkins I could convince my parents to buy for me and some fake spider webs! WOW that makes me feel even older than my body says I am!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, after almost 3 months of fighting with it, and having a crappy computer repair guy, I got my macbook back up and running today. So glad I can give my wife her crappy windows laptop back. She'll be happy to get it back, too, I'm sure.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 set these two guys on the loveseat by one of our front windows, with a small lamp to add a little atmosphere. They can be seen from the sidewalk in front of the house.

. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Bone Dancer

Very nice, I like the dim lighting.


----------



## Spooky1

and these two are in the upstairs window. 

DSC05857 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Pumpkin5

Spooky1 said:


> and these two are in the upstairs window.
> 
> DSC05857 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


:jol: Hey....those look suspiciously like the Grandinroad GID skellies that went on sale last year for $19...and look how wonderful they look now!.....I think I do remember Roxy posting that thread, and sharing the good fortune...


----------



## scareme

So anyone walking by your house will feel like they are being watched. A good way to keep the neighbors on their toes. 

It was cold and drizzly here today, so Hubby made a pot of chicken rice soup, and our daughter joined us for supper and a scary movie. It feels so much like the Halloween season. Pumpkins lit, and a fire in the fireplace. Now all I need is the smell of burning leaves. But all of our leaves are still green.


----------



## debbie5

Question: if someone promises to be somewhere with you, helping you, but then bails the day before, saying "I can't make it"...and then you find out they actually went to a theme park, is that a crappy thing to do? I mean, they DID say they weren't coming..does it matter WHERE they went? I feel grumpy but not sure I should...but then again, I ended up doing all the work....Rsvp. I'm confused....

I'm starting to think I need to stop doing community service things, as people do stuff like this, and I end up aggravated instead of happy with the work I'm doing. Or, maybe, I need to accept that most people don't keep promises or do what they say they are going to do.


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Question: if someone promises to be somewhere with you, helping you, but then bails the day before, saying "I can't make it"...and then you find out they actually went to a theme park, is that a crappy thing to do? I mean, they DID say they weren't coming..does it matter WHERE they went? I feel grumpy but not sure I should...but then again, I ended up doing all the work....Rsvp. I'm confused....
> 
> I'm starting to think I need to stop doing community service things, as people do stuff like this, and I end up aggravated instead of happy with the work I'm doing. Or, maybe, I need to accept that most people don't keep promises or do what they say they are going to do.


Kick them in the butt. If it happens again, you'll have to kill them. Pretty soon word will get around not to disappoint Debbie. I'm just saying.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> Question: if someone promises to be somewhere with you, helping you, but then bails the day before, saying "I can't make it"...and then you find out they actually went to a theme park, is that a crappy thing to do? I mean, they DID say they weren't coming..does it matter WHERE they went? I feel grumpy but not sure I should...but then again, I ended up doing all the work....Rsvp. I'm confused....
> 
> I'm starting to think I need to stop doing community service things, as people do stuff like this, and I end up aggravated instead of happy with the work I'm doing. Or, maybe, I need to accept that most people don't keep promises or do what they say they are going to do.


I'm sorry some did that to you, my friend. The people you do community service for tend to take advantage of your kind-hearted nature.

Personally, I'd have gone off on these people over a year ago, and told them where to stick their "special events" Every time you get down to the wire with a project someone bails on you with a lame excuse and does something like this.

The next time you see that person, I'd ask if they enjoyed the theme park, then tell them you need them to cover for you while you go do something else. But you're probably like me and worry that they won't do things along your plan, so you'll just suck it up.

Please don't think I am criticizing you. I'm not. I commend you for all you do for the school and your community. I just happened to realize after reading back over this that I sounded very critical. I'm going to lay it at the feet of sleep deprivation.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

BioHazardCustoms said:


> ...........The next time you see that person, I'd ask if they enjoyed the theme park............


That's something I would do as well Bio - different thing if they had an emergency or something important came up. "So how was the theme park" and then change the subject. I wouldn't want an explanation or an apology - I would just want them to know that I knew.


----------



## aquariumreef

Just got back from my second concert this week (yesterday I opened for Pentatonix with one of my choirs). Tonight was my first time doing a show with my new choir (the Anchorage Concert Chorus) and we did a partially staged production of Bach's The St. John Passion.


----------



## Copchick

Deb - I would definitely make sure they knew that you really expected them to keep their commitment to what they promised to do helping you and how disappointed you are. Suggest to them that they should have gotten a replacement for their absence. Tell them you really needed their assistance and are requesting them not to tell you they'll help you until something better for them to do comes up leaving you in a bind.


----------



## debbie5

Thanks for the advice. I'm so stressed, I can't even freaking decide if I'm getting taken advantage of, which is sad. Hubby said the same thing as you guys, so I stepped down from being the co-chair of the event (I had told them last week that if this happened again, I would bail). There are other, similarly backhanded goings on and that's just not how I roll. Thanks all. I was really in a tizzy yesterday about it (cuz I don't bail on things) & you all helped, as usual. And Bio- I didn't see what you said as critical at all- it was spot on!  I CAN BREATHE NOW! Okay, enough of HauntForum therapy...and now back to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## Pumpkin5

nixie said:


> Hi guys! I haven't been on here in ages, but setting up my yard made me miss you guys, so I thought I'd stop by and say hello! I'm probably the lamest Haunt Forum member for being away so long, but I have a good excuse- Hubby and I welcomed baby #4 at the end of the summer  Hope everyone here is having a great October!!


:jol: Congratulations Nixie! We miss you, but your haunt is and always will be epic!


----------



## Copchick

Well, got bad news this morning. I had trouble catching my breath at work. Admitted to hospital in ICU for blood clots in my lungs. So I won't be able to finish decorating this weekend. Ugh!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, CC, not good - take care of yourself! We can't have anything going wrong with our favorite officer of the law


----------



## Hauntiholik

aquariumreef said:


> Just got back from my second concert this week (yesterday I opened for Pentatonix with one of my choirs). Tonight was my first time doing a show with my new choir (the Anchorage Concert Chorus) and we did a partially staged production of Bach's The St. John Passion.


That's cool!. I like Pentatonix. I fond them while watching Lindsey Stirling.


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, what a bummer, take care and do what the DR says, no short cuts. Prayers!


----------



## Spooky1

Copchick said:


> Well, got bad news this morning. I had trouble catching my breath at work. Admitted to hospital in ICU for blood clots in my lungs. So I won't be able to finish decorating this weekend. Ugh!


That's not good. Get that fixed and don't worry about decorating. Get well soon.


----------



## Hairazor

Aquariumreef, Yay for you, that must have been a rush!


----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> Well, got bad news this morning. I had trouble catching my breath at work. Admitted to hospital in ICU for blood clots in my lungs. So I won't be able to finish decorating this weekend. Ugh!


Definitely NOT something to fool around with CC - take good care of yourself. Is there someone who could do the decorating for you? If not - there's another Halloween next year but there is only one you!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

goblin said:


>


*sacrilege!!!*


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nixie said:


> Hi guys! I haven't been on here in ages, but setting up my yard made me miss you guys, so I thought I'd stop by and say hello! I'm probably the lamest Haunt Forum member for being away so long, but I have a good excuse- Hubby and I welcomed baby #4 at the end of the summer  Hope everyone here is having a great October!!


Nice to have you back Nixie! I love what you did to poor little miss muffet!



debbie5 said:


> Question: if someone promises to be somewhere with you, helping you, but then bails the day before, saying "I can't make it"...and then you find out they actually went to a theme park, is that a crappy thing to do? I mean, they DID say they weren't coming..does it matter WHERE they went? I feel grumpy but not sure I should...but then again, I ended up doing all the work....Rsvp. I'm confused....
> 
> I'm starting to think I need to stop doing community service things, as people do stuff like this, and I end up aggravated instead of happy with the work I'm doing. Or, maybe, I need to accept that most people don't keep promises or do what they say they are going to do.


Oh that sux Deb! Hang in there! *big hugs*



Copchick said:


> Well, got bad news this morning. I had trouble catching my breath at work. Admitted to hospital in ICU for blood clots in my lungs. So I won't be able to finish decorating this weekend. Ugh!


Take a rest CC! Do what the doctor says. Your health comes first!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

CC, you need to get better. Decorating can always wait until next year. Now stop breathing in blood clots! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## aquariumreef

Hauntiholik said:


> That's cool!. I like Pentatonix. I fond them while watching Lindsey Stirling.


Yup, it was a ton of fun. After the show we got to do a private workshop/meet&greet which is always fun. It was really surprising how short the girl is in person, as well as how kind they all are!


----------



## scareme

Copchick said:


> Well, got bad news this morning. I had trouble catching my breath at work. Admitted to hospital in ICU for blood clots in my lungs. So I won't be able to finish decorating this weekend. Ugh!


Wow chick, you need to take it easy. Have you had trouble with clots before? I don't think you smoke, do you? It sucks getting sick so close to Halloween. If you don't get a chance to decorate this year, maybe you can just hang a copy of your X-ray up on the front porch. That would probably scare a few people.



aquariumreef said:


> Just got back from my second concert this week (yesterday I opened for Pentatonix with one of my choirs). Tonight was my first time doing a show with my new choir (the Anchorage Concert Chorus) and we did a partially staged production of Bach's The St. John Passion.


That's quite an honor. Congrats to you.


----------



## debbie5

Copchick...YIKES!! Sending prayers your way.


----------



## Goblin

I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers Copchick!










Seen this and had to share it. They say it's real. It's supposed to be a species
that migrated to Texas from South America. That it eats small dogs and cats!
They said it took several gunshots to kill it! I say it's BS........the spider has no
shadow!


----------



## Copchick

Good news is that I have Wifi access at the hospital. Thanks for the well wishes everyone! The majority of decorating is done, I just had a little more inside things to do and finishing touches on the outside. But I have a party to go to on Saturday! 

I should be getting into a room today. Probably,hopefully go home Monday. I'm going to take the rest of the week off. Scareme - I haven't smoked in 25 years. The doctors believe it may have been caused from a certain medication, so that's now stopped. All the hospital people have been great, really good people. 

It was pretty scary yesterday. I thought my shortness of breath was telling me to get my butt back to the gym, but then it got really bad. I never had that feeling before. All the doctors and nurses said that it would have been a stroke or heart attack if I didn't get this taken care of. For now I am right where I need to be.


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick I am glad you are getting good care. Thank goodness you caught it before it escalated!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Copchick, glad to hear you're okay and acted in time. Blood clots are nasty things if they get loose in the circulatory system

Goblin, seriously, dude, as if a spider could even get that big:googly: It would not surprise me, however, to hear that some folks think it's a real picture. I have a friend who forwards me emails all the time about things that aren't even remotely believable. That's what comes of a lack of training in critical thinking:jol:


----------



## Headless

Hairazor said:


> Copchick I am glad you are getting good care. Thank goodness you caught it before it escalated!


I'm with Hairazor, although I think it had already escalated quite enough by the sound of it and as Roxy said - clots are very nasty things. I'm so glad everything is going OK. Good that you have internet access - nothing more irritating (to me) than sitting in a hospital - waiting. One question though CC - you should be getting into a room today - where were you before that?



RoxyBlue said:


> ............Goblin, seriously, dude, as if a spider could even get that big:googly: It would not surprise me, however, to hear that some folks think it's a real picture. I have a friend who forwards me emails all the time about things that aren't even remotely believable. That's what comes of a lack of training in critical thinking:jol:


I can tell you right now that if spiders ever DID get that big I'd be finding a way of moving to another planet!!!!!!!!! OMG imagine it.......

Annoys the heck out of me too Roxy - I have a sister-in-law who does that all the time and it drives me nuts - how hard is it to run these things by Snopes or the like before you forward them on and perpetuate the story. I keep sending her the hoax reports but she never seems to take the hint.

Ahhhhhhhhhh 3:30 am and wide awake. A combination of an aching back and too much thinking thoughts! Don't you sometimes wish there was an off switch?


----------



## debbie5

Crunch time..."Halloween is supposed to be fun....Halloween is supposed to be fun"....


----------



## Headless

In about 3 months you'll think it was Deb!


----------



## randomr8

Dark Angel 27 said:


> *sacrilege!!!*


SO WHAT THE HELL? I must belong in the 50s 'cause that just ain't right. AND it's happening for every season.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Glad to hear you're doing better, copchick! 

I am hopefully going to be completely set up by this Thursday, other than minor tweaks on the big day. I still have to run fog lines, tweak the placement of my lightning floods, and hang the projection screen. I need about 2 more months of prep time, if possible. Anyone have a time machine I can borrow?


----------



## randomr8

Copchick said:


> Well, got bad news this morning. I had trouble catching my breath at work. Admitted to hospital in ICU for blood clots in my lungs. So I won't be able to finish decorating this weekend. Ugh!


As my favorite friends say: White light right at ya! Take care.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Damn CC, glad you caught it in time. take care of yourself Halloween can wait!


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Dark Angel 27

Goblin said:


> Seen this and had to share it. They say it's real. It's supposed to be a species
> that migrated to Texas from South America. That it eats small dogs and cats!
> They said it took several gunshots to kill it! I say it's BS........the spider has no
> shadow!


Yeah, a friend of mine just sent me this pic via facebook. According to snopes this is nothing more then a picture of a wolf spider that has been blown up and photoshopped to another pic of an old house. There's no spider that big. I hope this alleviates your fears!


----------



## Headless

Good luck with that time machine Bio - when you're done I wouldn't mind hopping in it myself!


----------



## Goblin

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Yeah, a friend of mine just sent me this pic via facebook. According to snopes this is nothing more then a picture of a wolf spider that has been blown up and photoshopped to another pic of an old house. There's no spider that big. I hope this alleviates your fears!


 What fears? I knew when I seen it it was a fake. I just thought it was funny and thought 
everyone would get a good laugh over it. The photoshoppers are good. I'll give them that, but
when they're gonna fake stuff like that they should remember what they taught us in art class
........everything has a shadow!


----------



## debbie5

Awww, dang. The local grocery store who said were going to donate $25 towards the Ween dance only gave me $20. That's two less packs of Twizzlers...meh, at least I got some moolah; I bought spider webs, pumpkin buckets (for a Skelly Toss game) and some cheapie paper plates so the kids can make masks....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

My church is having a Halloween party...which includes a trunk and treat thing. And we're supposed to dress up. My church is also cool enough that the costumes don't have to be biblical characters. So, I'm doing my best to brainstorm stuff to be...the only rule is that it's got to be family friendly....


----------



## Haunted Spider

Dark Angel, that basically means, leave out the blood and don't wear anything you could buy at spencers. Other than that, I bet you are ok in whatever outfit. 

Have fun at the event.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I know it's silly, but I have a huge desire to be the phantomess of the opera....I'd really only need the mask and a white shirt...i'm really leaning towards that....


----------



## Death's Door

Copchick - Glad to hear that you are on the mend. Take care of yourself.

Had a busy three-day weekend working on some finishing touches for the Pokeno Halloween party going on for this Saturday. Finishing up a tombstone that I started a while back. 

Saturday night Hubby and I went to Creamy Acres Haunted Attraction and had a great time. It felt good to be entertained and not have to work at it.


----------



## Death's Door

Dark Angel 27 said:


> I know it's silly, but I have a huge desire to be the phantomess of the opera....I'd really only need the mask and a white shirt...i'm really leaning towards that....


Sounds great.


----------



## RoxyBlue

October 21 is:

Babbling Day - blah blah, blah blah, mumble mumble snort

Count Your Buttons Day - Currently 7

National Pumpkin Cheesecake Day - Now that's worth celebrating!


----------



## Evil Queen

And better than all those, I'm going to be a Grandma again today!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Evil Queen!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay, Evil Queen!

As for babbling day, finally a day for me!


----------



## scareme

Copchick, there's nothing like a internet hookup at the hospital. To be able to stay in contact with the world is a blessing. When you do get out, and go home, be sure to take it easy. Just enjoy the holiday, your work is done. And if you forget that, your body will remind you real fast.



Death's Door said:


> Saturday night Hubby and I went to Creamy Acres Haunted Attraction and had a great time. It felt good to be entertained and not have to work at it.


You're so right. Sometimes we get so busy at this time of year we forget that. We need to take time to enjoy the holiday too.



Evil Queen said:


> And better than all those, I'm going to be a Grandma again today!


Congratulations Evil Queen! How many does this make? and do you have an extra one you could share with me. 



Hairazor said:


> Yay, Evil Queen!
> 
> As for babbling day, finally a day for me!


You and me both, sister.


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## RoxyBlue

There is a video on YouTube of a Halloween light display that uses the song "What Does the Fox Say?", a song that many folks have a love/hate relationship with. One of the posted comments was "What does the neighbor say?" - cracked me up when I read it


----------



## Headless

Oh dear Roxy - I can't get that song out of my head - and not helped by the fact that it's getting an enormous amount of airplay here in Australia. Good on them - looks like they had some fun putting the film clip together. LOL What DOES the neighbor say? I have no idea - we only have one and before they built their house we were warned not to get friendly with them by their previous neighbor because evidently they were a real nuisance. The kids would come over all the time and expect food and the parents would come for a coffee and just sit and stay for hours - into meal times - the old neighbor said in the beginning they would ask if they wanted to stay for dinner etc and they DID! and it got to be an almost weekly event. She said they ended up not preparing dinner until they left - one night they didn't leave until 9:00 pm. So we didn't get too friendly when they first moved in and we barely speak at all now (except for the times I yell at them for lighting fires that get out of control). So our neighbors don't say much at all really LOL.

Congratulations EQ! That's wonderful news.

No buttons for me - only a zip - but then I guess it is October 22 here so I'm off the hook.

And it's POURING rain this morning - 6.22am and bucketing down. Oh Joy. Still - hopefully it will get it out of its system before Saturday!


----------



## debbie5

3 hours of sleep..so so tired. But I got a lot done today. Thank you, Mt. Dew Which I'm Not Supposed To Drink.


----------



## Evil Queen

Thanks everyone! She is grandchild number 2 Scareme and nope none to spare. My stepdaughter (her mom) says she's the last one, so now I have to wait for my boys.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Carpenter's Halloween came on with just enough time for me to watch it before having to go to work tonight! The stars have aligned perfectly to recharge my haunt season batteries!! Tomorrow will see some work accomplished!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless said:


> Oh dear Roxy - I can't get that song out of my head - and not helped by the fact that it's getting an enormous amount of airplay here in Australia.


And here's a parody for you - what does the sock say?


----------



## scareme

Headless said:


> And it's POURING rain this morning - 6.22am and bucketing down. Oh Joy. Still - hopefully it will get it out of its system before Saturday!


From what I've seen on the TV, it sounds like you need the rain. Are you any where near the fires we are seeing on the news. Stay safe.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Carpenter's Halloween came on with just enough time for me to watch it before having to go to work tonight! The stars have aligned perfectly to recharge my haunt season batteries!! Tomorrow will see some work accomplished!


Sounds like perfect timing, and you'll go to work in a good mood. Just so long as you don't run into anyone in a mask tonight.


----------



## aquariumreef

I just realized Halloween is like two weeks away. Where did my life go? -_-


----------



## Zurgh

Collapsed the roof on the dilapidated trailer this weekend (by hand)...









and zombie proofed, er, winterized the porch on the family property...









Hurt & tired, but now I can focus on more important matters... like Halloween! :googly:


----------



## scareme

Zurgh, that looks like a lot of hard work to be doing now. You need to be storing up your strength for props. How big is your families place up there? You might want to think of Halloween storage.


----------



## Zurgh

scareme, 5 acres, mostly mountain, it is 4 hrs away from home. Needed to prep property for winter. No more work up there until after Halloween...


----------



## Headless

Gee thanks Roxy - now I have two!!!!! 

Scareme the bad fires are in the next state - about 10 hour drive from us. It's incredible that they are having mid summer style heat and we are still lighting the fire and trying to keep dry. It will be our turn to be fire wary though in another month or so no doubt.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

There is a good possibility that our haunt will be in the local news paper this year. I think that would be very awesome.


----------



## Hairazor

That would be Awesome Bio!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have to get my wife something REALLY nice for her birthday. She snuck this one in behind me and contacted the newspaper while she was still in the hospital. Apparently, their special events editor emailed her back this morning. They're thinking of doing a "Community interest" piece about our haunt.


----------



## debbie5

How come the ONE THING I desperately need to find right now is the ONE THING I can't find in my boxes of Ween stuff? I have clear candy cello bags with a cool design on them..no where to be found..and I just SAW THEM in September. Anyone wanna come over & help me dig??


----------



## Evil Queen

Way cool Bio!


----------



## scareme

Bio, your wife is so cool. In the hospital, and she's thinking of you and your Halloween passion. She's a keeper, for sure.

Debbie, they're in that other box. You know, the one that has that stuff in it that does that thing when you do that thing to it. The one under that box with all that junk in it. But not that one with the pile of Halloween stuff in it. Your welcome.

I went over all my pumpkins and put in new batteries and checked the light bulbs. I usually scramble to do that the day of set up. I'm so far ahead of the game it makes me nervous. Something is bound to go wrong.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Scareme, I wish I was as far ahead as you. I still have lots to do and its 39 degrees right now and breezy. I had snow flurries last nite but nothing on the ground thank goodness. I will let ya know if paint dries at that temperture.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm sitting here trying to think of a thought to post and have none. Must be time for more training on Lumosity.com


----------



## Zurgh

Now I can focus my attention on the haunt, please send motivational vibes to help finish this extra early, still beat up & tired from this last weekend of demolition... Oatmen activity is low, but rumors persist of a buildup on the galactic north quadrant border... Zombie threat is medium, and increasing... Ham salad prices are spiking... Q-space is unstable due to pan-dimensional "storm" activity... Goo Beard the Space Pirate has been seen with his horde of hard bodied show girls approaching our temporal nexus point... garble warble table farble...:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Deep breath, Zurgh, deep breath:jol:


----------



## Zurgh

O2 innnn... CO2 oooout...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hahaha. I know I've said it before, but I love all you crazy people! 

*takes deep breath* somehow, finding out the weather will be good for Halloween this year is like the final go ahead green light and now I'm all sorts of energized and ready to go get stuff done. I've still got tombstones to finish!

Went to the Spirit Store yesterday to see just what kind of costume I can do. Phantomess of the Opera is out of the running..even though I bought this cool fedora hat...Still I'm thinking of a costume idea involving a fedora.....


----------



## Zurgh

Prepping the zombie surgical theater, time to fix some undead...


----------



## Death's Door

Tonight I will be drybrushing my tombstone and taking care of a few odds and ends for the Pokeno Party on Saturday. Will be cleaning up the basement and rest of the house on Wednesday. I usually do the minimal cleaning (kitchen, bathroom, bar area, mopping floors and vacuuming) before the party and then clean up on Sunday.


----------



## Copchick

Maintenance work always slows me down. Make sure you don't get bit, Zurgh!

I have a nurse named Fabian. He looks nothing like I thought he would.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Went to the Spirit Store yesterday to see just what kind of costume I can do. Phantomess of the Opera is out of the running..even though I bought this cool fedora hat...Still I'm thinking of a costume idea involving a fedora.....


Gangster girl - all you need is a pinstriped suit and a tommygun

Cane dancer - black suit or black pants + black vest, brightly colored shirt, black bowtie, and a cane (think Fred Astaire, only flashier).


----------



## scareme

How about being a Blues Brother? Find a friend and you two could go as Jake and Elwood.


----------



## Evil Queen

Copchick said:


> I have a nurse named Fabian. He looks nothing like I thought he would.


It's funny but all I could think of when I read this is how many of our younger haunters (younger than us) would even know who Fabian was.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I love picking my boys up from school in the hearse. Kids are easily scared.


----------



## Copchick

I would have loved my mom picking me up in a hearse! I bet the other kids gave it a wide berth.

Evil Queen - so true!


----------



## Zurgh

DA, how bout add a trench coat and go as a detective...

Did some spinal surgery, next will be some simple limb & head reattachments... will have to do a couple of complex pelvic reconstructions, then, the cosmetic surgery...:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

all good ideas guys. I did my research and oddly enough, I found that fedora's were first worn by women in the early 1900's..and then later on, men started wearing fedoras....so if I wanted to go with the vampire le-stat kind of vampire look, i can go with clothing of any century.

Still finding it difficult to wrap my head around the fact that men stole our look!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> I love picking my boys up from school in the hearse. Kids are easily scared.


That comment gave me the biggest laugh of the day


----------



## aquariumreef

So if I can get hold of a score+parts for Bach's Mass in B Minor, I'm going to be conducting it for a community choir+orchestra later this year. It's going to be a ton of fun, but I'm really not looking forward to 2 hours of conducting in a row...

Here's a link to a performance on youtube for those not familiar with it:


----------



## debbie5

Copchick said:


> Maintenance work always slows me down. Make sure you don't get bit, Zurgh!
> 
> I have a nurse named Fabian. He looks nothing like I thought he would.


http://www.fabianforte.net/picts/fabian0080.jpg


----------



## Zurgh

Looks like I'll need to do 2 complete reconstructions, several head reattachments, lots of cosmetic & wardrobe, and lots n' lots of feet... Cy-gore has been a big help inoculating the zombies against the dreaded Twerkingtons Disease...:googly:


----------



## Goblin

This must have been the sequel to the giant spider picture!


----------



## Headless

Welcome to all the new haunters - wow a lot of new signups!

That is awesome news Bio and your wife sure deserves a great gift - particularly after what she's been through recently as well.

LOL Scareme - I can see Debbie shuffling through looking for that box!!!!!!

Copchick! Did you tell Fabian that? LOL

Calm Down Zurgh - there is still - wait - it's HOW MANY DAYS AWAY????????? AGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH LOL



Goblin said:


> This must have been the sequel to the giant spider picture!


hahahahahahahahahaha - actually I can relate to this one! Geez I hate those things.

Today I had a call from one of the local radio stations and did an interview for the Fundraiser we are doing for the Scouts on Halloween night. Will be interesting to see how that goes to air ......... I was a bit tired and wasn't thinking as quickly as I should have been. But hey - its advertising.


----------



## dead hawk

Now that there are only a few more days until halloween i need to buy more candy since i ate most of the stuff i bought for halloween :3 too much temptation now to eat it.

this year is gonna be the best year ever since i have more props that i am very proud of, I wish you all the Best hope all your props scare the bajeebus out of someone.


----------



## dead hawk

Hauntiholik said:


> I love picking my boys up from school in the hearse. Kids are easily scared.


Lol a hearse is my next car, that or a 1940 bently, perfect car for a good scare.


----------



## RoxyBlue

aquariumreef said:


> So if I can get hold of a score+parts for Bach's Mass in B Minor, I'm going to be conducting it for a community choir+orchestra later this year. It's going to be a ton of fun, but I'm really not looking forward to 2 hours of conducting in a row...


Start working those shoulders now and be sure to take something anti-inflammatory on the day of the performance. Conducting for that length of time is physically demanding and you'll feel it afterwards.

Gorgeous piece of music.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Hello all, haven't been on much due to my 4g phone dying, now I have a 3g one that SUCKS! Hopefully I will find the time on Sunday to take my phone in for repairs, until then I only get on her from my computer which I only do on days I work which this week is only 1. I am happily down to only 5 totes of stuff to put out, downloading music to Mp3 Players, getting rid of the wasps nest that I discovered yesterday when I put my hand on it (OUCH!), and a few tweaks here and there. I am still stressing but not near as much, now it's more like, how many volunteers are actually going to show up on Saturday for sneak peek night which directly relates to how much food do I need to buy.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I just got off the phone with the local newspaper. There is a reporter on his way to my house to interview me and take pics of me working on my display. I AM SO FREAKING NERVOUS RIGHT NOW!!! This is so cool!


----------



## Zurgh

Congrats & good luck Bio!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Thank you, sir! I am so nervous that I'm shaking all over, lol! I need a cigarette. Dang, I quit.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Deep breath, Bio, deep breath. It worked for Zurgh:jol:

Just think about how much you love your display and Halloween and you'll be fine. The reporter is just a regular person, after all


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

That was a very exhilarating experience. Not sure I want to repeat it, but it was still pretty cool, lol. 

Now to see how the article turns out...Hope he doesn't make me look like a tool.


----------



## scareme

BioHazardCustoms said:


> That was a very exhilarating experience. Not sure I want to repeat it, but it was still pretty cool, lol.
> 
> Now to see how the article turns out...Hope he doesn't make me look like a tool.


If he does we'll take him out for you. If you mess with one of us, you mess with us all. But I'm sure he was impressed. How could he not be? How has your wife been doing? Hope she's starting to feel better.


----------



## Bone Dancer

What Scareme said Bio, the wet team is on stand by.

Really thou I am sure it will be good.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well I just can in from doing some painting on my fence pillars. Going to see if paint dries at 39 degrees. Maybe the wind will help.


----------



## Death's Door

Glad everything went well with the interview Bio. I'm pretty sure everything will be great with the article.


----------



## Copchick

How exciting for you Bio! I'm sure the article will be great.

ION - I'M OUT OF THE HOSPITAL!!!! *Insert happy dance here*
So what did they find out? I've got two very large clots in my lungs and one behind my left knee. I'll be on blood thinners for about six months so I have to cancel my chainsaw juggling lessons. Rats, I was really looking forward to those. The clots will be there for a couple/few weeks because the body absorbs them. Fortunately I am able to work and do whatever I do to fill my days. I just have to be aware of any bumps to the head and be mindful that I will be slower to coagulate. Anyway, it's good to be home and see the critters.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to hear you're home and okay, CC. You are a most fortunate young lady - if one of those clots had shaken loose and gotten into the heart, we might not be having this conversation.


----------



## Evil Queen

Glad to hear you're out of the hospital CC.


----------



## Hairazor

I am enjoying your Happy Dance Copchick. Keep progressing!

Bio, any chance of a link to the article when it comes out? We want to enjoy your fame!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'll definitely be posting a thread about it whenever the article comes out. I'd like to share a good story about a haunter, especially seeing as if this year has been so hard on haunters.


----------



## debbie5

Everything is coming together for the Ween dance on Friday...many thanks to 3 forum members (whom I wil keep anonymous) who helped make it happen with some donations of needed materials. I got ALL of the food donations we needed and due to my OCD list making, looks like I am right on target, time-wise. I have helpers this year (YAY!) which will take a load off of me. I made up big, clear garbage bags for each area of the set-up...on each bag, it lists what is in the bag, what supplies you need to install the item(s), where it goes and how- so I don't have to explain each and every "where does this go & how do I do it?" Why I never thought of doing this before is beyond me... Excited (for once) and not filled with dread like I would be if I were behind!! Just finished making 65 elaborate candy cups to sell....now I"m off to beddie bye! Hello, electric mattress pad!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hairazor

Jaunty Witch (I have no middle name)!


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Marvelous green Beast. Hummm kinda goes with my costume this year, If I get to use it, my door helper has once again fizzled out, Sigh. Maybe some year I will get to be off door duty, even if I have to pay them! ( although for all my griping I love hearing the positive comments about my haunt it's what keeps me going sometimes, like today when I have to go to work and have a list 3 pages long to complete my 7 PM Saturday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bombastic Flying Beast here - that would make for a cool costume

Glad to hear things are going well with your party planning, deb, although don't count your chickens as far as the written directions go. You can pretty much expect that at least one person will still say "Where does this go and how do I set it up?":googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Spook Walk tonight. It's going to be a cold one.


----------



## randomr8

There are sooo many off color things to say about this video but I'm quite sure it's just me though. Fogger cooler op? Six pack cooled in 10 seconds. What's really more important is that there are people that will be able to cool down the champagne for that afternoon bottle in record time!

http://foodbeast.com/2013/10/24/v-tex-reverse-microwave/


----------



## randomr8

Copchick said:


> How exciting for you Bio! I'm sure the article will be great.
> 
> ION - I'M OUT OF THE HOSPITAL!!!! *Insert happy dance here*
> So what did they find out? I've got two very large clots in my lungs and one behind my left knee. I'll be on blood thinners for about six months so I have to cancel my chainsaw juggling lessons. Rats, I was really looking forward to those. The clots will be there for a couple/few weeks because the body absorbs them. Fortunately I am able to work and do whatever I do to fill my days. I just have to be aware of any bumps to the head and be mindful that I will be slower to coagulate. Anyway, it's good to be home and see the critters.


Good to hear things are alright! My wife is just getting off blood thinners. Don't be surprised if bruises just bloom on you from nowhere. Seems like the tinniest tap or bump created huge bruises at our house.


----------



## RoxyBlue

randomr8 said:


> There are sooo many off color things to say about this video but I'm quite sure it's just me though. Fogger cooler op? Six pack cooled in 10 seconds. What's really more important is that there are people that will be able to cool down the champagne for that afternoon bottle in record time!
> 
> http://foodbeast.com/2013/10/24/v-tex-reverse-microwave/


Apparently that cooler is not designed for use by me, since I don't think I can swing my hips as widely as the models did

It looked as if the champagne bottle was being spun as it cooled. Wonder if that makes opening it more hazardous?:jol:


----------



## Haunted Spider

I swear when I was in high school, we had to come up with a new invention, that people would want to use. Just a thought process for a tech writing class. A classmate thought of this microfreeze as he called it. Exactly what he was thinking of and except his was more, put left overs in it and it freezes them for storage or bringing on the road, not chilling a beverage. 

We could have made millions.......


----------



## Death's Door

Poisonous Flying Hawk - be afraid be very afraid.

Glad to hear that you are on the mend Copchick.

Deb - Hope all goes well with the tween Halloween party and you, too, can enjoy it.

Spook walk sounds fun!!!

Poor hubby came home last night with his eye swollen and red. I was very concerned because I didn't know if he had pink eye as he kept insisting. However, after looking closely at it, it might be a stye (sp). I'm a little relieved because pinkeye can be contagious and I don't want it. Also, I'm having the ladies over and I don't want them getting it. I told him that he should to his doctor because it needs to be treated. Will he listen - we'll find out.


----------



## debbie5

41 degrees with the wind chill...I'm outside spray painting in capris, a spring jacket & sandals. Needless to say, I'm COLD.


----------



## debbie5

If you cut me, I will bleed pure sweet Mt. Dew....I am pickled in it right now...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

At last, I'm almost ready for the big night! I'm nearly done with my props. Just got a mason jar to finish and then the grave guardian plant. I have an extra project that I'm considering...and then I'll be ready...and not a moment too soon!


----------



## scareme

Copchick said:


> How exciting for you Bio! I'm sure the article will be great.
> 
> ION - I'M OUT OF THE HOSPITAL!!!! *Insert happy dance here*
> So what did they find out? I've got two very large clots in my lungs and one behind my left knee. I'll be on blood thinners for about six months so I have to cancel my chainsaw juggling lessons. Rats, I was really looking forward to those. The clots will be there for a couple/few weeks because the body absorbs them. Fortunately I am able to work and do whatever I do to fill my days. I just have to be aware of any bumps to the head and be mindful that I will be slower to coagulate. Anyway, it's good to be home and see the critters.


I'm so glad to hear that you are home. But you still need to take it easy. Being home doesn't mean you're well, just that you are finished with one part of the process. But I bet it feels good to be in your own bed tonight.



DreadKnightswife said:


> Marvelous green Beast. Hummm kinda goes with my costume this year, If I get to use it, my door helper has once again fizzled out, Sigh. Maybe some year I will get to be off door duty, even if I have to pay them! ( although for all my griping I love hearing the positive comments about my haunt it's what keeps me going sometimes, like today when I have to go to work and have a list 3 pages long to complete my 7 PM Saturday.


Hey, you're online. Does that mean you have your puter problems fixed? This not a good time of year to have to mess around with that.


----------



## Spooky1

Copchick, glad to here you've been paroled. Just don't cut yourself while decorating, or the blood thinners will add to the ambience.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## IMU

Mrs contacted the local paper here and emailed them a few pics of our setup ... seems they liked what they saw so they are coming on Sun at 1pm. Hope I do as well as Bio and his interview! What's the worse that could happen ... they don't print the story? LOL No pressure or anything. :googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

IMU said:


> Mrs contacted the local paper here and emailed them a few pics of our setup ... seems they liked what they saw so they are coming on Sun at 1pm. Hope I do as well as Bio and his interview! What's the worse that could happen ... they don't print the story? LOL No pressure or anything. :googly:


Well, technically I haven't seen my article on actual newsprint. I emailed the reporter, and hopefully he can give me a timeline as to when it will be in the paper and not just on the website.
Believe it or not, I was so nervous I thought I would puke, but once the guy got me talking about my haunt, the stress disappeared and I got into the discussion. If you survive the first two or three minutes without puking on the reporter, you're home free, lol


----------



## Jack Mac

Driving around my new neighborhood this morning to check out Halloween displays I came across this awesome yard that just screams HauntForum! It has a mausoleum, pvc fence with columns and the garage doors done the way Bigant made his. When I saw this I just had to smile and let out a big YES!!!, I was so happy to see that there is someone who is really into making things for Halloween just two blocks away. Felt so tempted to knock on the door and shake their hand. I will definitely stop by on the 31st! Now to finish my display for this year, which is small since I didn't have enough time because of the late move, but next year it's on!!


----------



## Hairazor

IMU, yay for you, and of course links to the article please.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Amazing Indestructible Eagle....interesting....

Congrats Imu!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats IMU!!!!

Happy Friday to All!!!

Today is the last day of work for me. I start my vacation time at 4 p.m. this afternoon and will be off until Nov. 4th!!! Got a lot to do after work (food shopping and liquor store run). Looking forward to the weekend with my ladies on Saturday and helping out on Sunday with the Children's Halloween party with the Ladie's Auxilliary. It's gonna be nice to have a few days off before Halloween to finish up all the last minute details.


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU is going to be a celebrity!:jol: Woo hoo!


----------



## Zurgh

Must finish haunt, be back soon...


----------



## scareme

It sounds like a lot of people around here are going to be very popular this Halloween. Congrats to everyone. We took a run to Wal-Mart tonight and their pumpkins were marked down to $3 each. We picked up 20. I'll be doing a lot of carving this week end. It's suppose to rain, so that will be a good time for carving. I'll light a lot of candles and make it spooky.


----------



## dead hawk

It snowed a few days back, got me worried about halloween again, last year it was just very cold, I think this global cooling thing sucks, couldent it have waited until after halloween.

Recently i've invested in some precious metals


----------



## debbie5

Reposting from FaceBook: here is hubby's two posts, and my augmentation...OMG....what a night! It was PACKED with people!!

Hubby: "So tonight was the annual Halloween dance at my daughters elementary school. Bat**** crazy woman threatens physical harm to my wife because she was not chosen to be on the costume judging panel, and another adult was caught smoking pot outside with some of the kids. Way to go Schenectady. So proud to live in this town.On a more positive note, the dance raised almost $1,000.00 for the PTO. Whoot-Whoot!"

Me: "Well, it's a 1-8 grades, not an elementary school,. per se. Too bad my processing-sound-in-a -noisy room problem got in my way...I guess Ghetto Grandma was busy cussing me out behind/next to me, & I never knew she was there. She then WENT FOR ME, and luckily a PTO mom AND the principal saw it & headed her off before she got to me. WTH!!?? She wanted to judge the costume contest & I told her the judges had already been selected weeks before. "But you said you needed adult volunteers, so I"m here to volunteer to be a judge." This is the same cable stealing scum who STOLE some small props at the end of last years' party (I was too flabbergasted to say anything) and then picked a spent cig up off of the ground at a school picnic, and LIT IT right next to the Fire Dep't's. smokehouse. Principal threw her out, but I want her banned from all events. I think principal will agree- we'll see what happens."


We raised $1,100..usual take on dances is to break even (NO profit) or make about $300.  The kids had a BLAST!


----------



## Plastic Ninja

I'm kinda feeling the depression from not doing the display this year. I know it's the right decision, but that doesn't make it more fun. I'd like to get head to a haunted house or something if I can get a chance.


----------



## Copchick

IMU said:


> Mrs contacted the local paper here and emailed them a few pics of our setup ... seems they liked what they saw so they are coming on Sun at 1pm. Hope I do as well as Bio and his interview! What's the worse that could happen ... they don't print the story? LOL No pressure or anything. :googly:


Congrats! You'll do just fine. Think ofnthe reporter as just another person. They known people get nervous.



Jack Mac said:


> Driving around my new neighborhood this morning to check out Halloween displays I came across this awesome yard that just screams HauntForum! It has a mausoleum, pvc fence with columns and the garage doors done the way Bigant made his. When I saw this I just had to smile and let out a big YES!!!, I was so happy to see that there is someone who is really into making things for Halloween just two blocks away. Felt so tempted to knock on the door and shake their hand. I will definitely stop by on the 31st! Now to finish my display for this year, which is small since I didn't have enough time because of the late move, but next year it's on!!


What an awesome find! You'll have lots to talk about when you stop on halloween.



Plastic Ninja said:


> I'm kinda feeling the depression from not doing the display this year. I know it's the right decision, but that doesn't make it more fun. I'd like to get head to a haunted house or something if I can get a chance.


That's a bummer. Maybe just carvimg a pumpkin will help. And you have to go to a a haunted house!


----------



## Copchick

Deb - wonderful to hear of your success! Sounds like it was a great time. (Except for the wacko lady!)


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

First year in a long while that there has been no wind this month. Made me think I should have put more stuff up earlier...but tonight, wow, the wind is just kicking out there. Makes me worry, as tomorrow I start putting the display together for real...


----------



## aquariumreef

Wicked Owl Crafter says I have had too much turkish coffee today to be healthy...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wind and rain here too (20-30 mph gusts). Hope my tombstones are still out there when the sun comes up. I had them piled up ready to repaint. Calling for good weather from here to Halloween thou.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I got invited to a Halloween party last night, I explained to them I had no ride and they said they'd come to get me and that it would be no problem. They never showed up, I even tried contacting them.. still no show.

I don't understand people sometimes.


----------



## Gorylovescene

I haven't been around much the last month- month and a half, but thought I'd stop in and lurk around a bit to see what's happening with all of you  
I've been getting my Halloween fix in lots of different ways, and the season has been over all pretty awesome. I got to make up a bunch of elementary school kids into zombies for a Thriller flash mob, and I've been through several haunted houses, watched a bunch of scary movies, and still have pumpkin carving, etc. to go through. The one downside so far is that one of my yard decorations was stolen on Wednesday. She was a zombie I got on sale from Party City. It didn't put me out a lot of money, but it certainly is upsetting that I can just expect my stuff taken if I decorate with anything beyond $2 cobwebs. I suppose I'll have to forgo the yard decorating, and host a halloween party next year instead. blah.


----------



## Gorylovescene

Graveyard_Ghost said:


> I got invited to a Halloween party last night, I explained to them I had no ride and they said they'd come to get me and that it would be no problem. They never showed up, I even tried contacting them.. still no show.
> 
> I don't understand people sometimes.


That sort of thing drives me nuts. If you can't do it, fine- but at LEAST tell me before I get ready to go!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats on your very successful party and fundraiser, deb! As for crazy lady - WTH?!?! Was she looking to spend Halloween in jail for assault?

My Halloween name is Deadly Spider Stalker

Since we put almost nothing outside (other than the cheap cheesy spider web and spiders) prior to Halloween, we signal the start of the season by setting things up in front of the second story bedroom windows. Right now we have a projection going in one room, two skellies with a jack-o-lantern and FCG in another, and a couple nights ago, we set up the Victorian Vicki (a Grandinroad purchase last year) in a third room. Her eyes pulse red and we underlit her with a flashlight and aimed a very slow strobe at her. You can't see more than her ghostly outline from the street, but it makes for a very eerie effect.


----------



## dead hawk

I have yet to set anything out being it would be stolen, maybe i will just set out the wooden grave markers, i dont think they would have much use for those.

Gold is so pretty, i got my beautiful .9999 bullion bar in from MCM star


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Quiet ghost stalker!!!
This is 2 blocks away from me
http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/l...tion-Sparks-Racism-Allegations-229329731.html


----------



## Spooky1

Bride of Frankenstein is on TCM right now.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm Phantom Candy Walker 

I put up our 22 crows along the gutter over the front door, and the graveyard fence and column will go up tomorrow.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Cool weather here today. Well...cool for Florida. It just feels so great, reminds me a little bit of NE and makes me feel homesick.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Zurgh

Must finish haunt by tomarrow... Working with Bro Monday - Wensday out of town... Get Thursday off... Tired... Not sure when I can check in next, so good luck & enjoy party peeps!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I also am in crunch time, and probably won't be back until the 1st or 2nd. Stay safe and happy haunting everyone! I hope everyone has an amazing Halloween!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The house looks like a prop store blew up in it - must be almost time for Halloween:jol:


----------



## IMU

Lady from the local newspaper stopped by for a visit today. Mrs said the first thing the lady said was: "Wow, I didn't realize the shipwreck was that big". She took a bunch of photos & talked with us. Supposed to be in the Wed edition.

Found out last night during the testing phase of the display, my water effects light died.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Creepy Vampire Dust....okay...is that supposed to make me feel good? *sigh*

Well now. I had a minor scare when I went to Weather.com. It called for thunderstorms on halloween...but then I went to the local station and it said only a 30% chance of thunderstorms during the day..which is to say that it probably won't happen. Ugh. 

So, now I'm back on top and ready to finish the props off ASAP.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Note to self - You do not need to use a rake for leaves when you walk through the yard wearing a costume with a train.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Note to self - next time you want to rake the lawn call RoxyBlue.


----------



## debbie5

you should just drag spider webbing around...that stuff attracts leaves like crazy & you CANNOT get them off it!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## aquariumreef

I've decided that I REALLY don't like people. Where can I apply for that Hermit Permit?


----------



## Copchick

CrazedHaunter said:


> Note to self - next time you want to rake the lawn call RoxyBlue.


Ha! Ha! Ha! Roxy can you come over next week?


----------



## RoxyBlue

CrazedHaunter said:


> Note to self - next time you want to rake the lawn call RoxyBlue.


That made me laugh - quietly, though, since I'm reading this at work



debbie5 said:


> you should just drag spider webbing around...that stuff attracts leaves like crazy & you CANNOT get them off it!


Ain't that the truth? We sometimes put spider webbing on the fine-leaved Japanese maples along our front walk and there is no way on God's green earth that you can get all those tiny little leaves out of it. Half the time there's still spider webbing left behind that we find the following year as well.



Copchick said:


> Ha! Ha! Ha! Roxy can you come over next week?


Will you be serving hot coffee with a shot of Bailey's Irish cream?:jol:


----------



## Copchick

^ Anything you want. There will be lots of leaves!


----------



## debbie5

Whoop whoop! Ghetto Grandma who tried to beat me up is BANNED from the school property! I spoke with the principal (who loves me...YAY!) and she's sending out a letter today to the nutjob.


----------



## Copchick

Oh I forgot to intruduce my new name = Eerie Owl Hunter. Lol!!! Funny, 'cause this is the time of year that the screech owl roosts around the house. I think he waits until it's creepy dark and I'm walking the dogs and he lets out with the freaky noises. It startles me every time giving me goose bumps and increases my heart rate. Yeah, he does it again and I'll be living up to my halloween name!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ahhhh come on now Tina, he was just wishing you a Happy Halloween.
A number of summers ago, across the creek and in the wooded area there was a group of young bard owls, they make one of the creepiest sounds I have ever heard. Bob cats are worse thou. Chills up the back kinda thing.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ok, here it is two day til Halloween and I still have lots of stuff to get done. It seems to be like this every year no matter what. I figure the only way around this problem is to leave the decorations up all year long. I'll just mow around the tombstones and clean around the cobwebs.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I received a compliment of sorts yesterday. My neighbor on my left is selling his home. They had an open house on the first weekend in October. At that point, I had my windows boarded up and a full sized skeleton climbing the roof. Everything else was packed and at the campground. 

The realtor said she had complaints about the house next door that was condemned. She was confused and looked out and saw the boards, and had to explain it was just Halloween. 

I call that a win for realism and good decorations. At this point in the month, if you can't tell it is Halloween, you have issues. haha


----------



## scareme

Bone Dancer said:


> Ahhhh come on now Tina, he was just wishing you a Happy Halloween.
> A number of summers ago, across the creek and in the wooded area there was a group of young bard owls, they make one of the creepiest sounds I have ever heard. Bob cats are worse thou. Chills up the back kinda thing.


Used to hear them up in Maine.







Bone Dancer said:


> Ok, here it is two day til Halloween and I still have lots of stuff to get done. It seems to be like this every year no matter what. I figure the only way around this problem is to leave the decorations up all year long. I'll just mow around the tombstones and clean around the cobwebs.


I love that idea. Do we really have to clean around the cobwebs? Don't they look better with dust?



Haunted Spider said:


> I received a compliment of sorts yesterday. My neighbor on my left is selling his home. They had an open house on the first weekend in October. At that point, I had my windows boarded up and a full sized skeleton climbing the roof. Everything else was packed and at the campground.
> 
> The realtor said she had complaints about the house next door that was condemned. She was confused and looked out and saw the boards, and had to explain it was just Halloween.
> 
> I call that a win for realism and good decorations. At this point in the month, if you can't tell it is Halloween, you have issues. haha


That is too funny. I would never try to sell in Oct.. I don't think the new home owners would take kindly to the idea of 800 toters.


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's a weird day. This guy was spotted a few blocks from my house this morning.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

scareme said:


> Hey, you're online. Does that mean you have your puter problems fixed? This not a good time of year to have to mess around with that.[/QUOTE
> 
> hubby fixed my computer still waiting for my 4g phone to come back from the phone doctor. I never realized how attached I was to the stupid thing till it died. So no pics from sneak peak night and still no preview video or pics of the haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice moose One of my sisters lives in Spokane WA and she gets moose in the yard every now and then.


----------



## debbie5

the bobcats up here will scream with a horrific, blood curdling scream, almost like a baby...same thing with a rabbit...they sound like a dying baby.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Today has been a great day for me so far. Planning on making some yummy cookies tonight with my mother! =P


----------



## scareme

Do you live in a rural area Haunti? You seem to get a lot of wild life in your area. Moose can be very aggressive and scare the crap out of me. 

Glad to hear you're getting some relief. DreadKnightswife. It is amazing to see how much we rely on our electronics. I can hardly go a day without my laptop.

I envy you Graveyard_Ghost. I would give anything to have an evening like you are planning. Enjoy.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Scareme, thats more of a "I will rip your face off growl", what I heard was more like what Deb was talking about. Some where between a women screaming and a baby crying. It was getting dark and I was just getting out of the woods when I heard it. That sound is really primal, it goes right to your core. Scary.

As far as the cob webs if you stop dusting about August they will look fine.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Haunted Spider said:


> I received a compliment of sorts yesterday. My neighbor on my left is selling his home. They had an open house on the first weekend in October. At that point, I had my windows boarded up and a full sized skeleton climbing the roof. Everything else was packed and at the campground.
> 
> The realtor said she had complaints about the house next door that was condemned. She was confused and looked out and saw the boards, and had to explain it was just Halloween.
> 
> I call that a win for realism and good decorations. At this point in the month, if you can't tell it is Halloween, you have issues. haha


That is too funny! Could be beneficial to you too because a new buyer now knows their (potential) neighbors are haunters and consider that fact as a bonus in buying the house.


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> Do you live in a rural area Haunti? You seem to get a lot of wild life in your area. Moose can be very aggressive and scare the crap out of me.


I live next to an open space with a creek. The wildlife use that area to move through town.

Moose have never been spotted here that I know of.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

We get coyote here all the time. First time I heard a pack I thought it was kids crying/screaming. Someone then told us they proably made a kill...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## DreadKnightswife

Hauntiholik said:


> I live next to an open space with a creek. The wildlife use that area to move through town.
> 
> Moose have never been spotted here that I know of.


Several years ago I was visiting my parents in CO and we saw Moose near Seven Mile lake. Pretty cool! I never Knew CO had moose till then!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Today is the day I get all my props done! I want to spend tomorrow relaxing!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wonder if there's a way to take the lovely fall weather we're having today and trade it for the potentially rainy weather we're going to have on Thursday?


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> I wonder if there's a way to take the lovely fall weather we're having today and trade it for the potentially rainy weather we're going to have on Thursday?


Gee, Roxy, I'm looking at Weather Bug and is says it's supposed to be pretty decent on Thursday. I guess we'll have to do our Halloween dance out in the yard, and hope that the powers that be send us good weather. 

I can't believe it's only two days till Halloween. Only two more days to have my lovely, creepy Halloween display up....and then I have to take it down and put up (gasp!) twinkle lights. :zombie: Sorry for the horrific mental image, but I just had to blow off some steam. Why can't Christmas have more spiders in it?


----------



## scareme

Goblin said:


>


I love that. Especially with all our talk about bobcats and coyotes. 


Spooklights said:


> I can't believe it's only two days till Halloween. Only two more days to have my lovely, creepy Halloween display up....and then I have to take it down and put up (gasp!) twinkle lights. :zombie: Sorry for the horrific mental image, but I just had to blow off some steam. Why can't Christmas have more spiders in it?


I love that idea. In honor of you, I'm putting some spiders on my Christmas tree. They might be glitter spiders, but hey, they're spiders.

I posted this video on Favorite Youtube Video, but I love it so much I want to share it with even more Haunters. I've watched it five times now, and I still get tears in my eyes from laughing so hard.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Christmas spider

Christmas spider by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## scareme

I love it, Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you like ragtime piano, check out this web site. It has several midi files from ragtime composers (Scott Joplin being the most well known) that you can download and make your computer sound just like a piano when you play them

http://www.trachtman.org/ragtime/

I feel as if I'm sitting in an old time saloon at the moment:googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, our haunt will be on our local 10 PM news tonight. As soon as I get a link, I'll post it. It'll do the industry good to have a story about haunters that isn't about someone getting hurt, sued, or shut down.


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> I wonder if there's a way to take the lovely fall weather we're having today and trade it for the potentially rainy weather we're going to have on Thursday?


Please?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^

Still a chance of showers, but now the forecast includes gusts of wind up to 45 mph -NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> ^
> 
> Still a chance of showers, but now the forecast includes gusts of wind up to 45 mph -NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


crap.


----------



## Evil Queen

For the first time in 3 or 4 years we aren't forecast for any rain or wind. Gonna be a cold night though.


----------



## scareme

That looks like a cool site Roxy, and I can't wait to listen to some of the songs, when I get ten minutes to myself. 

Again Bio, I can't say enough about how proud I am of you. I can't wait to see and hear you on TV. Love that southern drawl. 

I was working on the setup out front this afternoon, and I had to come in and change into shorts, it was so hot out there. It seems weird to see other sections of the country on TV, with people wearing coats. But we have rain and a cold front moving in tomorrow so I think today was our last nice day. And, as will happen when cold air hits warm air, we have been forewarned of tornado warnings tomorrow. So far it looks like windy but dry for Halloween, fingers crossed. 
Somehow, it looks like we will have a bunch of people over to the house on Halloween night. We used to have a party, but it always ended up me sitting out with the toters and everyone else in the house getting drunk. I didn't like the toters seeing drunks, and I didn't like being left out of the party, and doing all the work. So we said no more. Besides it saved us a lot of money doing one or the other. So I'm not sure how we got back into this setup. Oh well, whatever happens, it should be fun.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If I could play piano without having to look at the keys every two seconds, I would love to play ragtime. It's such happy music.


----------



## randomr8

scareme said:


> That looks like a cool site Roxy, and I can't wait to listen to some of the songs, when I get ten minutes to myself.
> 
> Again Bio, I can't say enough about how proud I am of you. I can't wait to see and hear you on TV. Love that southern drawl.
> 
> I was working on the setup out front this afternoon, and I had to come in and change into shorts, it was so hot out there. It seems weird to see other sections of the country on TV, with people wearing coats. But we have rain and a cold front moving in tomorrow so I think today was our last nice day. And, as will happen when cold air hits warm air, we have been forewarned of tornado warnings tomorrow. So far it looks like windy but dry for Halloween, fingers crossed.
> Somehow, it looks like we will have a bunch of people over to the house on Halloween night. We used to have a party, but it always ended up me sitting out with the toters and everyone else in the house getting drunk. I didn't like the toters seeing drunks, and I didn't like being left out of the party, and doing all the work. So we said no more. Besides it saved us a lot of money doing one or the other. So I'm not sure how we got back into this setup. Oh well, whatever happens, it should be fun.


We always have a party before or after, depending on the week. Same night would be hard. Hope it works out bestly!


----------



## aquariumreef

So my sisters car got crushed by a tree. A giant tree.

But the concert tonight was fun.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

As with 90% of the people on this site, I'm going to have to go with 10. Sorry Copchick. When they start busting all of us you'll be saying, "They seemed like such nice people. I thought they were kidding when they talked about where they got their great looking props."


----------



## randomr8

Freak'n rain......


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Not sure how it happened....8 days ago, Kens5 gave me an all clear. Now I look at the weather and today is supposed to be all thunder storms. But it looks like I'm gonna dodge the bullet. Light rain tomorrow, and it's supposed to stop by 3 at the latest. *sigh* I hate when the weather misbehaves....


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're pretty sure we'll be going with the backup plan of no non-weatherproof props out tomorrow, or props that can't take some wind, since yesterday there was a prediction of wind gusts up to 45 mph.


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> If I could play piano without having to look at the keys every two seconds, I would love to play ragtime. It's such happy music.


You and me both. Organists like me just aren't cut out for something that moves around as much as ragtime does. On a brighter note (ha!), some of Scott Joplin's slower ragtime pieces (like "Bethena") aren't too bad. Have you tried them?


----------



## Copchick

You know...they seemed like such nice people.


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> We're pretty sure we'll be going with the backup plan of no non-weatherproof props out tomorrow, or props that can't take some wind, since yesterday there was a prediction of wind gusts up to 45 mph.


I just sort of made all my props weatherproof from the get-go. I figured if I wanted to set them out at the beginning of October, that was the only way to do it. In fact, the ghosts look even better when it's windy, because the tree branches bob them around. I hope the weather holds for us, though, because it's always more fun for the TOT's when the weather's pleasant.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooklights, I have a book of Joplin ragtime piano pieces I bought some years ago. I'm self-taught on piano, which is why I'm not proficient Apparently the composer himself felt ragtime should never be played fast. I have those as notes printed on every piece in the music book I have.


----------



## IMU

It has rained once today. Stopped for now so I hope it is finished. 30 percent chance of rain tomorrow. Forecast is rain after trick-or-treating.


----------



## scareme

I have a small quandary. Where do you put 200 pumpkins while waiting to put them out on the 31st? I used them as inside decorations, thinking I would make easy work of post Halloween clean up. Well now that I'm taking them all down and putting them in boxes to put out tomorrow, and as planned, my house is almost void of decorations. Now, with people coming tomorrow night I hate the house looking this bare. But it's a lot of work to decorate for just one night. I don't know what to do. Would you decorate for one day, then have to take it down again? But then, would you Halloween hosts and hostess really throw a gathering on Halloween night without decorations?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How did you end up with people coming over for a party on Halloween in the first place, you crazy girl? Don't they know you're busy being a good hostess to the ToTs?:googly:


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> How did you end up with people coming over for a party on Halloween in the first place, you crazy girl? Don't they know you're busy being a good hostess to the ToTs?:googly:


Cause I'm a damn fool.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I find this hilarious!


----------



## Death's Door

Haven't been posting in a while. Had the Halloween Pokeno Party this last Saturday and the ladies had a great time. Helped host the Ladies Auxlliary Halloween Party on Sunday and then for the meeting on Monday night, we did over 50 homemade pillowcases for children with cancer. The pillowcases had all kinds of children designs and I felt glad to be a part of that. It's a shame that we had to make that many. 

I just started to bring up the tombstones and boxes for tomorrow's setup from the basement. Kind of a slow moving day for me. I don't know why but I'm just taking my time today. I don't know if I'm just over the hype or what but after moving at such a fast pace for a couple of weeks, I just feel like moving slow. Maybe the dark chocolate M&Ms that I keep hitting every time I go passed them has a sleeping pill in them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

For some strange reason, I find myself craving dark chocolate M&Ms....:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Nothing like spending 13 hours at the hospital yesterday. My mom was scheduled for surgery at 1:15 and didn't actually get into surgery until after 9pm.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I'm watching the rain coming at me on the radar, should be right on time, tomorrow.
I have had wind and rain for the last few Halloweens. I sure hope that fog jucie has a long shelf life. I have foggers that havent been out of the box. O well.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I have to say that's one advantage to living in So.Cal. The weather usually( but not always) co-operates. Still I miss the north east


----------



## Death's Door

I just took a break from setting up outside and was channel surfing to see if any horror movies are on and came across two Christmas commercials - one from Petsmart and one selling realistic artificial trees.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

UGH. That really sucks DD.


----------



## debbie5

Holy crap! We went from a prediction a few weeks ago of 26 degrees Ween night to a current prediction of temps in the 60's!! YAY! Supposed to be bad winds, though, so happy Im not set up...


----------



## debbie5

(eating worms)


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I am going to be pumpkinless this year I think. I normally buy around the second week in October but this year (because they turn to mush so quickly in this heat) I waited. Also, I had everything done but had a thousand other things going on so I forgot. This afternoon I spent 90 minutes going to different farm stands and grocery stores and all gone. This evening I spent 2 hours, more stores like walmart and home depot and nothing. All sold out days ago. How odd is this? I see lots of pumpkins every year after Halloween. Well I can think of two more places I'll check tomorrow, garden places I know have sold pumpkins in the past. I'm upset, pumpkins and candy are the most important things. I can't believe I'll have a Halloween without a jack o lantern. Normally I have quite a few.


----------



## Bone Dancer

HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYBODY !!!!!

So what are you going to do next year?


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Plastic Ninja

I'm super glad I'm not a woman. This nail polish and makeup is irritating.


----------



## Goblin

A little something for Halloween............


----------



## Copchick

Plastic Ninja said:


> I'm super glad I'm not a woman. This nail polish and makeup is irritating.


I'll take makeup, nail polish and bad hair days anyday. You should try cramps and back aches every month. 

Pretty Ghoul - sorry to hear of your pumpkin woes. I was talking to a Sam's Club employee two weeks ago and he said they had thousands of pumpkins and they were pretty big too. Too bad you weren't closer I'd grab a few for you. Hope you're successful in your quest.


----------



## randomr8

Death's Door said:


> I just took a break from setting up outside and was channel surfing to see if any horror movies are on and came across two Christmas commercials - one from Petsmart and one selling realistic artificial trees.


That IS horrible!


----------



## randomr8

Happy Halloween! Just set up Hallowindows on the conference room big screen. Let's see if anyone notices.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let the madness begin....


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## CrazedHaunter

Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## debbie5

0 days, 0 hours, 0 minutes 'til Halloween....all is well.


----------



## Spooklights

Happy Halloween, everyone!


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Halloween Everyone!!!!!

Just finished setting up the front yard and starting putting out all the goodies on the tables (M&M dark peanut candies, homemade fudge, chocolate covered pretzels, homemade baked cookies and caramels). Also, I just set up the glowsticks, big candy barks, trinkets, licorice and dog treats (for the four-legged TOTers) at the front door. I think that will be enough to satisfy any sweet tooth around here. I even have a plastic pumpkin filled to the hilt with sugar-free chocolates and candies for the hubby.


----------



## Copchick

^ Mmmmm!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Happy Halloween everyone!

**gives everyone candy**


----------



## Jack Mac

Happy Halloween everyone!:jol::laugheton::biggrinvil:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Happy Halloween.

Well, the weather has defeated me this year, but we did manage to get the full display with lights and all up last night for a gathering with friends, however high winds and torrential rains have pulled most of it down today. Time to clean it up before the big evening sets in.

I'll never complain about waterproofing my props again! It is well worth it, as the one part of my new prop I skimped on is very soggy!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Got a call from Darrel's father last night, letting me know that he was accidentally burned and was in the hospital. Went to see him this morning, and he's more worried about missing Halloween. He does have some severe burns, but he will heal with time. I am going to attempt to get our crowd tonight to help me send him a get well soon message. 
I'm thinking that when we get a big crowd outside, I'll ask them to all yell "Get Well Soon, Darrel!" and have my wife film it for him, then we'll burn it to a DVD. 

I would like to ask you all to keep him and his family in your thoughts and prayers during this difficult time.

**EDIT**
I almost forgot: Happy Halloween from all the minions here at Dark Lane Cemetery! Hope everyone has a safe and amazing night!


----------



## Lunatic

Happy Halloween everyone!
Too bad it's raining!


----------



## Spooklights

Just finished the last little details on the yard, and now hubby is taking a run to Five Guys for burgers. It's warm enough this year for me to wear one of my lighter costumes, and I think I'll get out the ghost lady outfit. Haven't worn that one in many a year! The rain has held off so far, except for a few sprinkles. The school buses have been past dropping off kids in the neighborhood, so we could have visitors at any time now. Everything was in such a rush, and hubby and I were in such bad moods this morning that I was wondering how Halloween would go this year. But it didn't take long for the day to put us in our usual good moods, and now we're both ready to rock! What a great day this is! It's like no matter what goes wrong on Halloween, everything manages to turn out alright. 

I hope all of you have a great Halloween, and I'll check in later. Especially with those of you lucky enough to be toward the west coast, where you will still be having Halloween while we're already on All Saints Day. Have a great one!


----------



## debbie5

please excuse my language, but: ****TY WEATHER!!


----------



## Copchick

Okay Mother Nature is on my $hit list! Soggy, soggy, soggy!

On the bright side...I'm trying out Froggy's Swamp Fog. It's got some good hang time for sure even with the wind gusts, it carries it through the neighborhood.


----------



## aquariumreef

It's surprisingly nice out. Taking my sister out to just mess around for one last halloween, next year I'll hopefully be across country.


----------



## Jack Mac

It was a very nice evening here in NC. Temperature is close to 68 degrees right now at 8:45pm. I had the amount of goodie bags I normally would of had in my old neighborhood which is close to 100. In my old neighborhood I would most likely had a few left over by nights end. Today, those bags were gone within the hour! Wife went to buy more bags of candy and we still ran out an hour an a half later. We must of had easily 300 TOT's before we had to call it a night. Next year we really need to stock up on candy or shrink the size of our goodie bags which is one thing most TOT's rejoice about when they see how packed we make them. Overall it was a great evening though.


----------



## randomr8

it rained. it stopped and the night was still. Fog hung and hid my actors. AND I found out that we have another haunter in the neighborhood. Sweet. The best Halloween is one where you can talk shop about your props! 60 odd ToTs which is average. My mom, who's 87 scared the **** out of some ToTs. She's great and a little creepy in the best way. Not renting her out. Sorry.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

UGH. My feet are very sore! I'm just now eating dinner...and sitting back and relaxing. I love Halloween loads, but I'm ready for my two month break! The weather was perfect and it turns out that my dog is also an accidental haunter. I had put a glow stick on him so I could see him. And he was sitting under the table which is draped with an old bedskirt. A guy comes up to the house and bruiser walks out from under the table and the guy jumped. Turns out he thought it was a scare actor coming at him. LOL

I love my four legged fur baby!

I hope everyone who was able to haunt had a good time. I look forward to hearing the funny stories once I get a good amount of sleep!


----------



## Spooky1

I am so damn tired. Everything is wet, but the night went well, even though we had showers.

Happy Halloween to all!


----------



## MR David Person

Why did my sound system have to break, got such a headache.


----------



## scareme

I know it's late but Happy Halloween everybody. This is the first time today I've even went near my laptop. Like Spooky1 said, my butt is dragging. Great day, but I'm ready to hit the hay. Night all. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## aquariumreef

I ended up going to a awesome band concert at my school. And getting no candy. -_-


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very tired but the night went well (although a bit damp) and we had a blast chatting with all our visitors.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## MommaMoose

High winds, rain and the tornado warning made the city decide to "recommend" that everyone trick or treat tomorrow. Winds tore everything down so I will have to scramble tomorrow to fix everything before the kids show up.


----------



## Evil Queen

I didn't mention before but this was our last haunt. We'll be moving into an apartment sometime next summer. But everything went well, around 100 TOT's, 2 broken foggers, lots of good scares and a few tears when people would tell us how many years they have come to our haunt and that they would miss us.


----------



## Copchick

Evil Queen - sorry to hear this was your last haunt. I'm sure you've got some great memories from over the years. Hope you will be able to have a little halloween in your apartment.


----------



## Bone Dancer

The high winds have started my tear down without me.


----------



## debbie5

Breakfast: leftover pizza slice, and Aleve.

We are scoring a HUGE break today...while there will be 50 mph wind gusts, the wind is bringing up air from the Gulf of Mexico & it will be 70+ degrees! Contrast that with Sunday when it will be the normal temp of about 47. This is sweet, as I can sort thru all my stuff & put it away the right way. I have to find my purple LED floodlights, as they are AWOL. 

I'm so freaking tired. Normally, we I have the full haunt up, we got 200-250 kids. Last night with barely any decorations,we got about 20. Sad. Everyone asked where all the display was though. Gonna put it up next year aftee 3 years of no haunt. It's been nice not worrying about the wind for the past 30 days, but I miss the fun of having a full display up.

I'm looking at all of your pics on here & FaceBook...we have an amazing crew here!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Agreed Bone Dancer. High winds took down both of my signs and annihilated one of my Lego Minifigs for the display. I think he is in 8 pieces right now. the rain didn't help either.


----------



## [email protected]

Oh no! Save the Lego People!

My Walgreens tombstones are setting sail one after the other as the wind picks up here. Maybe they've heard they're being replaced with better ones next year....


----------



## Blackrose1978

I hope everyone had a great Halloween! It was the best one ever for me!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got about five hours of sleep last night, and I'm looking forward to a quiet evening at home tonight. Spooky1 was smart and took today off from work. This weekend will be a "sort through everything and make sure it's completely dry before storing" weekend.


----------



## Zurgh

Tired, great times, though...


----------



## Spooklights

Sitting at work, half asleep. I guess I'll relax tonight and start putting things away tomorrow.


----------



## Evil Queen

Me and my boo crew!
(L to R) My oldest son's friend, me, my oldest son and his husband.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice crew ya got there, EQ - very spooky


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Had random teenagers show up last night about midnight while we were in the process of taking down. They all looked kind of down hearted because we were taking it down. Not sure if they just like looking at it, or were planning some destruction while we slept. Either way, it's all down and drying in the sun before I start playing a giant game of tetris, lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Midnight is awfully late for anyone to be showing up at someone's house, even if it is Halloween I like the reference to "tetris" - that's about the approach Spooky1 takes when I start handing him props to store in the crawl space.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

As soon as they walked up, I knew that they had mischief on their minds, Roxy. Like you said, who shows up at midnight, even on Halloween. I could see if we had still had a crowd, but the ToTs had been gone for almost an hour and a half. 

I'll try to take a pic of the tetris-like storage situation. I'm using a 10 ft by 10 ft storage shed with a 6 1/2 ft ceiling, and I can get almost all of my haunt into it. But once it is packed, a gentle breeze can't blow through there, lol.


----------



## scareme

Evil Queen said:


> Me and my boo crew!
> (L to R) My oldest son's friend, me, my oldest son and his husband.


I can see the family resemblance. I'm so sorry to hear this is your last year haunting for awhile, but I understand. Until then, if you get a craving in your haunt tooth, I can always use an extra pair of hands, and we have a guest room.

Last night I feel I received two of the greatest compliments of my haunting career. First of all we had almost 900 toters last night, and a great time hosting them. I walked next door to see my neighbors haunt and visited with the family for a few minutes. The mom told me she had been talking to another neighbor and they said that after seeing my haunt for a couple of years, they decieded to start decorating their yard too, and she told me that was the reason they started decorating also. I gave her a hug and told that was the nicest thing anybody ever said to me. I was on cloud nine walking back to my house, when another neighbor walked up to me and put his arm around me and said, "Do you see this?" He waved his arm over the traffic jam in the street and the hundred or so toters and parents walking the sidewalks. Then he leaned over and whispered in my ear, "Damn you!" Then he laughed, and his laugh is a great laugh that carries for a couple of houses. My husband asked what Terry had said to me, and I told him, our hard work pays off.


----------



## Evil Queen

Went and visited Zurgh today! Finally got to see his zombies set up, cool display and he has quite a knack for making zombies! Talked Halloween, kids, cats and family, good day!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

UGH. I've got sore muscles everywhere. But I'm feeling pretty relaxed. I know I posted earlier, but now I'm gonna go into some detail. LOL

During setup, I realized that my oldest fogger wasn't working. Still don't know what happened because when my friend fixed it, everything worked fine. He even cleaned it. The second mini fogger worked fine until about an hour into the night. Then it stopped. Thankfully, my new fogger works fine. 

I'll have pictures later, but my little scene got plenty of compliments and lots of pictures were taken by the visitors.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I ended up setting up a quick display at my daughters house. Nothing major took maybe 2 hrs to set up. No webbing or FCGs just 3 animated props and tombstones, pumpkins and some skulls. My Cauldron creep( Malis) was a big hit but my shiatsu skeleton died 1/2 way through the nite ( good thing I have spare massagers).But we had tons of TOTers. All in all a good nite.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow morning, which means I'll probably wake up at 6:30AM anyway:jol:


----------



## goneferal

We had the whole haunt down by sundown. I can't believe I woke up at 7AM this morning. Ugh... Not that we started breakdown this morning, my brain was just being a jerk. We finally got around to baking the pumpkin bread kit my MIL gave us. I plan on dropping a loaf off at the local electronics store that leant me an Arduino for free because I let mine get flooded by our sprinkler system. We now have our backdrop of corn stalks bunched up at the end of the driveway and our pupkin set up on the straw bale.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

Hey BD, is that cat Frank?

I've been so busy I forgot to wish people Happy All Saints Day, yesterday. As for today, Happy All Souls Day, and I still made it in time, Happy third day of Day Of The Dead, or Día de Muertos, if you prefer. Sounds like as good a reason as any to go out for a chicken enchilada with sour cream sauce dinner.


----------



## Copchick




----------



## Headless

Well it's all over for another year! I feel like I've lived an eternal week - our party went so well last weekend - our best so far both in terms of how much everyone enjoyed it and how well the haunt came up. Then the next day we had to pack it all up and move it to the local scout hall for the fundraiser we were doing. Thursday & Friday night at the fundraiser we had over 120 TOT's which was fantastic for a first year here. We raised over $600. In the process of advertising/promoting the local paper contacted me to do an article. LOL hated having a photo taken but it certainly helped in the promotion.










Just in the process of uploading a few photos from the party & the fundraiser.


----------



## Copchick

^ Awesome Maree! That's a very nice article.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Great article Maree! 

On an unrelated note does anyone have a link to a company that makes decent prosthetic appliances? I apparently tore mine on Halloween night, and I don't believe I'll be able to repair it. I don't want to buy another Halloween store prosthetic that is thin and flimsy.


----------



## Spooky1

Great article Maree. Glad the fund raiser did so well.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay, Headless! Great article!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Headless!


----------



## Blackrose1978

Awesome headless!! Love the pic in the article!


----------



## debbie5

congrats Headless! and I have the same skelly costume!!


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Grats headless! That's a great article, glad it went so well.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

way to go Headless, great article.


----------



## scareme

That is fantastic. The article was impressive.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Way to party down under, Headless!



BioHazardCustoms said:


> On an unrelated note does anyone have a link to a company that makes decent prosthetic appliances? I apparently tore mine on Halloween night, and I don't believe I'll be able to repair it. I don't want to buy another Halloween store prosthetic that is thin and flimsy.


You might consider contacting Mr Chicken to see if he would be interested in doing the repair for hire.

I still feel as if I'm recovering from Thursday's celebration. Whenever I get up after sitting for a while, the leg muscles say "NOOOOOO!!!!":googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I can repair it, Roxy, but I'm not sure if it's worth fixing. It tore at the base of the nose, and on the opposite side from the edge to the eye socket. Plus, since it has torn once, it is easier to tear again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry, I meant doing prosthetics for hire (the brain is still foggy from lack of sleep:googly.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Completely understandable for the first 7 days after Halloween. I may contact him later and see if he is interested, if I can find something that I'd like. We have decided that since the face is torn, we are retiring the character. So I need a new face for a new character, but I have to figure out what kind of character I want. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction, though!


----------



## Spooklights

Just finished taking the yard down. I'm so glad I set the crock pot up before I started to work. Now all I have to do is shower and relax. And look out for bad weather....hubby felt sorry for me and helped carry stuff back to the shed. It must be a really cold day in hell, so I can only imagine what it's going to be like here. Ah well, now I can take my time putting the inside stuff away.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watched a few episodes of "Renovation Realities" while trying to get motivated to start cleaning up. If you've never seen the show, I highly recommend it. It's a total hoot watching relatively inexperienced DIYers doing everything from scary to downright hilarious while attempting a renovation on a low budget with a short time frame


----------



## Headless

Thanks guys! The photo was really worrying me - actually the article too. You know how newspapers can sometimes just make you look like some weirdo..... and the photographer came out at about 9:00am and in the course of snapping away says "Look at the camera and look scary" - I thought - you should have been here 3 hours ago when I got out of bed! LOL

It was nice to have a sleep in this morning. And now to start on Christmas!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I had a good Halloween but a guilty one. My display wasn't up to par and kids called me on it. I didn't have my fog/music/lights up which makes all the difference and I didn't have my best work up;. I said this in another thread but kids called me on it all night long. The thing that really upsets me is this little girl, I think about 9, saying I told my friends every year I like this house. Things grab me, I'm scared, where is it? Actually nothing grabs her, its all an illusion. She was the head of a group of kids (about 20, which I guess were the ones she told) and they seemed Ok with the generous amount of candy I give out. But this little girl wanted the scare and was mad I didn't give it. I promised her I would next year but I feel so really guilty and I regret this.


Just when you think no one notices or cares, they do.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I know the feeling, PG. I had a bunch of kids ask me where the giant zombie (Darrel) was at, and I had to tell them that he got hurt and couldn't make it this year. I have a video of a group of about 10 or 15 kids yelling "Get Well Soon, Darrel!" that I'm going to burn to a DVD and take to him at the hospital.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I know I hate disappointing the kids but sometimes things come up or sometimes you just need a break. I didn't give my best this year either. Hey there is always next year. Bio give Darrell a " get well soon " from us also


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin




----------



## goneferal

This year was so very stressful. I'm thinking of reinvisioning the haunt for next year. It needs to be more creepy and less lightshowy. Maybe motion sensors with eerie lighting and sound. All I know is that I was in a post Halloween funk and me and the hubby took the dogs for a walk in the rain because I needed to get out and about. We tried a new route and had a huge bulldog rush up on us and he went straight for our Lucy. She never provoked him but got pretty defensive. I screamed like a wolfhound from hell at the owner to get her dog. It was awful and as soon as they got the dog off Lucy she fell to the ground. I was so scared that she was hurt. I think she collapsed in fear and exhaustion once she knew I was safe. We just kept kicking that other dog to get it away and it wouldn't. I've never kicked so hard in my life. Ironic thing is that we have two "pitbull" type dogs and we have to make sure they are ambassadors for their "Breed", all they did was bark (after the advance was upon us), the other dog was biting and snapping like crazy. Sorry for the rant, but it sucked.


----------



## Troll Wizard

*Time To Bid a Short Farewell*

_*Well now comes the time as in last year that I now take some time off from HF. I will be concentrating on Christmas now and getting ready for the holiday (plus the fact it's my birthday as well). I will be popping in from time to time and seeing how everybody is during the coming holidays.

But for the most part I won't be fully back again until after the New Year! So everyone here on HauntForum....be safe and have a wonderful holiday season.

Randy.....aka "Troll Wizard" :jol:
*_


----------



## Copchick

Bio - that was so thoughtful to have the kids do that for Darrel. I hope he heals quickly as I know that burns are very painful. I'm sure he will get a kick out of the video. Sending get well wishes for him too.

Goneferal - what an awful thing to happen! Is Lucy okay? Give her a pet on the head and a scratch behind the ears for me.


----------



## Headless

LOL Randy it's usually just before Halloween that I tend to depart the forum. Not only would I spend more time reading posts than getting props finished and set up - but the number of posts are just overwhelming. I logged on here yesterday after being away for a week and there were 11 pages of unread threads!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck with Christmas and hope you and your family have a lovely silly season!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Halloween and the party are done.
Next order of business, rest.


----------



## Blackrose1978

It has taken me two days to tear down most of the house and yard. good thing I have tomorrow off to finish tear down and ship it all off to storage. I am still plotting on ways to hide skeletons through out the house as year round decos!!


----------



## Hairazor

Goneferal, my whole body tensed up when I was reading about the attack on your Lucy! How terrifying! Hope she is OK.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Goneferal, I'm sorry to hear about the attack on Lucy. I also have pitbull type dogs (one full blooded and one lab mix) and we spend a lot of time making sure they are breed ambassadors. I hope Lucy is okay, and that you and your husband chewed out the other dog's owner.


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Bone Dancer said:


> Halloween and the party are done.
> Next order of business, rest.


Rest! What's that? I already ticked 1 thing off next years to-do list.. I finished one of my 3 axis skulls


----------



## RoxyBlue

Things are slowly getting packed up in preparation for storage. We now have a couple dozen skeletons, some of which literally will be in the closets Never got around to fixing the graveyard goblin, so he will stay out as a winter project.

We have so many lanterns now that I'm starting to feel like a prepper:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Took me two hours to get the storage building cleaned out and 99% of our props stored. I hope I remember how I put it in there when I go to take it out next year, lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dining room is now cleared of props and ready to be dusted, swept, and furniture polished. That will make one room down and seven to go (not counting the basement and bathrooms).


----------



## Bone Dancer

CrazedHaunter said:


> Rest! What's that? I already ticked 1 thing off next years to-do list.. I finished one of my 3 axis skulls


Rest:

see also: Leisure, Relaxation, Sleep

I have slept, napped, or snoozed most of the day today with the exception of eating some cold pizza and sleeping through half a movie. I may "rest" again tomorrow . My batteries need a deep cycle recharge.


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Dining room is now cleared of props and ready to be dusted, swept, and furniture polished. That will make one room down and seven to go (not counting the basement and bathrooms).


And when your done you can start on my place. 
I'll even take you out to dinner. Do you want fries with that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^LOL, you funny boy


----------



## scareme

I worry about disappointing the tots too, but I change my haunt every year, so I guess they are used to it. I had already said I expected to hear, "This isn't scary." all night long, but I didn't hear it once. What I did hear plenty of times is, "Where's Elmo?" Definitely the question on the night. I did hear one lady say, "I don't see a witch, or anything." I yelled out to her, "It will all be back next year. I just like to mix it up a bit." I did get a lot of compliments after dark. 220 pumpkins look better in the dark all lit up. And we had great weather, and a super night. I've already started warning the neighbors with Halloween being on a Friday next year, to expect around 1,000. 

Sorry to hear about your dog, feral. Did you report the incident? A dog like that could have killed your dog. And for all the control the owner had, the same thing could happen to a child. 

Bio, How is Darrel doing? Is he home yet. How did he get burnt?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Bone Dancer said:


> And when your done you can start on my place.  I'll even take you out to dinner. Do you want fries with that?


 damn it... You beat me to that! As I was reading the posts I was thinking the same thing! Lol


----------



## Lord Homicide

Where are the forum posting rules?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lord Homicide said:


> Where are the forum posting rules?


Forum Rules
There's also a selection box for forum specific rules at the top.


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> Where are the forum posting rules?


Really? YOU'RE asking? :googly:


----------



## scareme

Copchick said:


> Really? YOU'RE asking? :googly:


You're too funny!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I'll go to bed early tonight. The thought of having to clean my house as well as Bone Dancer's and Lord Homicide's is just exhausting


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Almost have the yard put away. The saloon and fence are all that is left. Oh wait, I forgot about the inside stuff......ugh.....


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy took me out for a nice belated birthday dinner last night (she's a keeper). Next up is my mom having surgery tomorrow. Hopefully all will go well.


----------



## Hairazor

Prayers for your Mom's surgery Spooky1.


----------



## debbie5

I just ate an entire 12 oz box of choc chips cookies. OMG.


----------



## Evil Queen

I have your mom in my prayers Spooky1.


----------



## scareme

Wyatt Furr said:


> Almost have the yard put away. The saloon and fence are all that is left. Oh wait, I forgot about the inside stuff......ugh.....


You mean we have to put away the inside stuff too? We can't just hang ornaments on the skeletons ribs? You mean this doesn't just scream "Merry Christmas Baby"?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

scareme said:


> You mean we have to put away the inside stuff too? We can't just hang ornaments on the skeletons ribs? You mean this doesn't just scream "Merry Christmas Baby"?


Trust me. If I thought there was a way to get around putting it all away I would. I just can't fit a 10 ft Christmas tree and a casket in the living room. :googly:


----------



## Headless

Works for me Scareme!

GF - hope your doggie is doing OK.

Good luck for the surgery Spooky - hope it goes well for your mom.

Think I've managed to pull a muscle in my back packing up on Saturday. Sunday morning I was very sore and ended up coming home early from work today because I couldn't concentrate on what I was doing for the pain. Chiropractor tomorrow morning and hoping that will be a quick fix with a bit of a massage. One lives in hope.


----------



## Copchick

Spooky1 - hope all goes well for your mom's surgery.

Headless - ouch! I hate when that happens. Take care of yourself.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Prayers for your mother's surgery, Spooky. Hope all goes well.

Scareme: From what I've been able to tell, he was cooking something for dinner, and grease flashed up. He was trying to get the fire out of the house, and it set his shirt and beard on fire. He came home Friday afternoon, and is doing better. He's planning to come over and visit in the next few days, once he gets other things taken care of.

I'm suffering mild withdrawals today, so I may end up in the shop, building something.


----------



## debbie5

I go to pick up and put stuff in the drawer, and the drawer is a mess. So, I am now distracted by cleaning out the drawer. I take stuff out of THAT drawer and go to put stuff where it belongs in a dresser drawer, and now THAT drawer is a mess. So I then just shove it in and give up & go watch The Price Is Right. Story of my life. A.D.D. + attempts to clean = that vacuum is $249, Drew!


And on another note, WalGreen's has awesome HUGE fully round, lit up skelly heads for $12.50...they could easily be made into a giant 15 foot tall skelly...


----------



## RoxyBlue

November 4 is King Tut Day!


----------



## scareme

Spooky1, keeping you in my thoughts today. Didn't you mother have surgery last week, or is this the same surgery, rescheduled?

Bio, I'm glad your son is out of the hospital, and I know when you get the chance to see and talk to him in person, you'll feel much better. And he'll love to see the cd of Halloween night. That should lift his spirits.

Debbie, I picked up that same skull too. I'm not sure how or where I'll use it, but at that price I couldn't resist. That's my problem, I pick up things not knowing how I'll use them, and my sheds are full.

Roxy, I haven't seen that in years. I love it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Spooky1, keeping you in my thoughts today. Didn't you mother have surgery last week, or is this the same surgery, rescheduled?


This will be her 4th round of surgery. The one she's having today is unrelated to the other three. In brief, she's been diagnosed with bladder cancer, has had two biopsies which included removing as much of the tumor as possible, and surgery to insert a drain line for one of the kidneys since the tumor was blocking drainage to the bladder. It's a lot to put a women in her late seventies through, but she's resilient and has strong faith, as well as two good sons and a support network of friends to help her


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Spooky - Hope all goes well with mom's surgery. It does make a diffence that your mom is strong and it sounds great that she has a lot of support.

Goneferal - Hope Lucy is OK.

Had a busy day after Halloween weekend. On Friday morning at 9:30 a.m., I finally got hubby out of the house and off to West Virginia for a week of hunting. At 7 p.m., the Ladies Auxilliary had the chinese auction that consisted of coach handbags. umbrellas, overnight bags and wallets. They volunteered me as one of the "runners". I didn't get home until 10:45 p.m. that night. 

On Saturday, I was at my nephew's bowling party for three hours, came home and took down the cemetary fence and other decorations that finally dried out. That evening I did venture out to the Spirit stores to get me some stuff. 

Sunday morning I couldn't move out of bed. Must have pinched or pulled something on my lower back. Took at least nine motrins (three every four hours) so I could buffer the pain so I could finish up packing up the inside and outside stuff. Today, I am at work and feeling miserable with the aching. After work, I am going home to chill and hang out with BenGay, motrin, and some wine.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

scareme said:


> Bio, I'm glad your son is out of the hospital, and I know when you get the chance to see and talk to him in person, you'll feel much better. And he'll love to see the cd of Halloween night. That should lift his spirits.


Darrel isn't my son scareme. He's the guy who taught me how to sculpt tombstones. But I will pass on your good wishes for his recovery.


----------



## scareme

My mistake, I've heard you talk about Darrel before, I was thinking he was your son. Still happy he's doing better.


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks for the prayers and well wishes. I let my mom know haunters from all over the world are pulling for her.  She should be out of surgery soon.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Spooky1 said:


> Thanks for the prayers and well wishes. I let my mom know haunters from all over the world are pulling for her.  She should be out of surgery soon.


I hope your mother pulls through alright. My thoughts are with you as well.


----------



## Spooky1

My mom is out of surgery. Doc says all went well.


----------



## Death's Door

Sounds great Spooky. I am praying for a speedy recovery for her.


----------



## Evil Queen

That's great news Spooky1!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The dining room is clean at last - haven't dusted the picture frames, but I'm calling it done

Living room is next on the list once some Halloween boxes go down to the basement.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Spooky1's Mom, now speedy recovery!


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> The dining room is clean at last - haven't dusted the picture frames, but I'm calling it done
> 
> Living room is next on the list once some Halloween boxes go down to the basement.


What???, you didnt dust the picture frames. 
Never mind the offer I made earlier.


----------



## Copchick

How is it that tearing everything down, packing it up and hauling it back to storage takes far less time than setting it all up? 

I pack my storage unit to the hilt. I keep looking at all the unused props and boxes and can't wait until spring to get rid of my unwanted or unused things. It will take me a couple days to go through everything, but I really feel the need to get rid of some stuff.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Geez, BD, what a let down. I was so looking forward to the fries

We've seen the same time thing, CC - tear down goes a lot faster, which is probably a result of not having to stop and think about where everything is going to go. Right now it's all in the basement waiting to be moved into storage.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Spooky1 said:


> My mom is out of surgery. Doc says all went well.


Great to hear!


----------



## Goblin

Glad your mom's surgury went okay Spooky1!


----------



## Headless

BioHazardCustoms said:


> ...........Scareme: From what I've been able to tell, he was cooking something for dinner, and grease flashed up. He was trying to get the fire out of the house, and it set his shirt and beard on fire. He came home Friday afternoon, and is doing better. He's planning to come over and visit in the next few days, once he gets other things taken care of.........


This happens so often - if you ever have something like this happen and you must pick up the pot - make sure you walk BACKWARDS to remove the pot from the house. The simple act of walking forward blows the flames back at you whereas walking backwards the flames are more likely to be repelled. Probably not the first thing that pops into your mind when you are afraid that your kitchen is on fire.



Spooky1 said:


> My mom is out of surgery. Doc says all went well.


Awesome news Spooky!!!!!

What a crappy day I've had today. This morning I sent an email to the woman I job share with in my Monday job advising her that I'm filling in for the CEO's assistant next week and could she please let the GM that we are PAs for know as I forgot to mention it to him yesterday when I left.

Next minute I get an email back from her which was clearly meant to be sent to the GM complaining that it annoys her that I have multiple jobs and how I always drop this one day job off if I'm needed elsewhere and how she wishes something could be worked out with our job so that my position is made redundant and seeking his support!

I emailed her back and asked if she would like for me to forward the email to the GM on her behalf.

Realising her error she has emailed the GM (who's emails I have access to as well) saying how she has stuffed up and asking for his help!

The stupid thing is I'm dropping my other two roles to fill in for her in 4 weeks time when she goes on leave before Christmas and what is even more disappointing is that I've been so supportive of her when she has been going through some difficult personal issues - even emailing me to talk about these personal issues.

I am absolutely gobsmacked that anyone could be so vindictive as to attempt to get another co-worker's position discontinued. I had a visit this afternoon from the GM to talk about the issue - he is very supportive of my situation and is suggesting there will be some disciplinary action given to this woman. There are lots more details but he agrees with me - neither of us can understand what it is I have done to deserve such a horrible thing for her to do. I guess we'll see how it pans out.


----------



## Copchick

Headless - that is awful! At least you now know what her true colors are. Now if she comes to you on her personal issues you can tell her it's best to keep a professional, not personal relationship. I hope the GM gives her what she deserves, she brought it on herself! What a witch!


----------



## Hairazor

Gosh Headless, talk about stress at work, Bad co-worker -Bad girl!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It bites that you have such an unkind co-worker, Headless, but it's absolutely hilarious that she didn't bother to check the email address when she hit "send" I believe that puts her into the category of "not the brightest bulb in the bunch".

I'm going to reiterate what Copchick said about personal vs professional. Put some emotional distance between you and your co-worker.


----------



## Death's Door

Headless - Sorry to hear about this. As everyone has stated, keep it professional and keep your distance from this person so you don't get sucked into her drama again.

On a high note, even with battling a back injury, the house is looking the way it was before all the Halloween hooplah. The basement looks like hell with all the props hanging around waiting to me put away but I am focusing on getting the house back in order and cleaning it.


----------



## Spooklights

Spooky1 said:


> My mom is out of surgery. Doc says all went well.


Good to hear, Spooky. Gotta look out for the Moms!


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Hello everyone! Haven't bee on to say hi for almost a week, Man there was a lot that happened since then! 
headless-great Article! sound like you had a blast!
goneferal-so sorry to hear about Lucy, I despise people who can't keep their dogs under control 
Spooky1- glad you mom is recovering well 

All of our props are either up in our shed haphazardly, or in my spare bedroom. We got the rest of them in last night after hearing there is a 50% chance of rain for the next three days. Now all we have is the wood to organize and put up but it won't matter if it gets wet. I doubt we will get it all up before this weekend when we take off to Houston for the weekend to go to the Texas renaissance festival. But there will still be time to get it done before Thanksgiving when we put out our Christmas stuff.

Bop-glad that Darrel is home from the hospital


----------



## randomr8

betsy2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Close as I could get to what I was thinking or what I did with Betsy


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Just one little unstructured thought before bedtime. I'm posting it here since I can't do so on facebook.

Looking at my ex-boyfriend's profile. I'm noticing just how much he's changed from the guy I thought I had feelings for. Man has he ever let himself go...he got several teeth missing and a ******** beard. Suddenly I'm glad I didn't end up with him.

Believe me, I needed to say this, since both him and his wife are fb friends. I'm really not saying that to be mean, but it does put things in perspective for me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, DA, I sometimes think back to the guys I thought were attractive years ago and wonder what the hell I was thinking


----------



## debbie5

I'm super sick & I'm pretty sure it's not from a sinus infection (since July) but is from the mold in the house (roof leak, shower leak, toilet leak). When I leave the house, I can breathe much better & the headache goes away. Scary. I'm afraid to tell the doc what it is, as I'm afraid he will turn me in to the city, who will kick us out of our home. Gonna see if I can find a uber-air filter mask & try to clean & caulk the shower and get my dad to help change the toilet ring....if it's not one thing, it's another...


----------



## Goblin

Dexter Morgan, Batman, and The Rock!

Hope you get to feeling better Debbie.


----------



## scareme

I have a kick ass team! Jack Bauer, Captain Jack Sparrow, and the Rock. I'd like to see you beat a pair of Jacks and Scotch over Rocks. If you need us we'll be in the bar. 

Spooky!, Glad to hear your Mom is doing OK. It sounds like she's a fighter. I hope you got her genes.

headless, your situation at work sucks, but the best thing about it is that you are aware of it. It would be worse if that was going on, and you were unaware of it. My niece was in a situation at work where some mean girls were being catty about her, and accidentally sent her the e-mail. She sent it to her supervisor, who brought HR in. Of course the whole office knew at this point. My niece was told she could go home for the day, since it was such a stressful situation. Angie said she had work that needed to get done, so she would stay the whole day to get it done. About a month later my niece received a promotion, and they told her part of the reason was they were impressed with the way she handled herself. Maybe there will be a silver lining in this for you too. 

Death's Door, glad to hear you back is feeling better, but take it easy. You can do something really slight to set it off again. 

DA, sometimes there is a plan we don't understand.


----------



## Nightmare365

*Best way to reach people*

I wanted to know the best way to reach out to people to help build my site and get feed back. Nightmare365.com


----------



## Bone Dancer

Going to try an get the yard stuff taken down and stored, but the inside I think I will leave for another week or so. I enjoy the way it looks.


----------



## Copchick

Bone Dancer said:


> Going to try an get the yard stuff taken down and stored, but the inside I think I will leave for another week or so. I enjoy the way it looks.


I don't think the pilgrims and turkey would mind being next to skulls or spiders. The stores do it all the time putting Christmas wreaths and trees next to them. Pretend you live at Walmart!


----------



## Headless

Thanks for the support folks. Really hard at work today to keep my mind off the situation. I'm going to wait until the end of the week and see if anything happens. So far not a peep out of anyone. You are all right - and I agree - professional and not personal at all. That's the only way I'll be dealing with this one in the future!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Copchick said:


> I don't think the pilgrims and turkey would mind being next to skulls or spiders. The stores do it all the time putting Christmas wreaths and trees next to them. Pretend you live at Walmart!


Does this mean I have to have a blue vest and say "Have a nice day". Can I pretend I live at Starbucks instead? 

With it being just me an Frank here, Thanksgiving and Christmas are not a big deal anyway, just another day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aww, BD, don't say that. Those are Frank Days but with turkey and mistletoe

The boss brought in a bag of potato chip coated wasabi peanuts this morning. They are in my office because they are so addictive he didn't want them within easy reach. He'll be lucky if he gets any of them now - mwahaha!:devil:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, my wife can no longer complain that the dogs got into her garden. I dipped into my large hoard of pallets and built a fence around it. Now she has a 4 ft fence that the dogs can't get through or over, and I have a little bit more peace around here.

Learned a few things while building them, and I have plans to build another storage building from them, then I can start working on wall panels.


----------



## Copchick

Bio - I wish I had your energy!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Copchick said:


> Bio - I wish I had your energy!


LOL, I wish I had it too!

After we got that finished, I went out to re-organize the shop. Not 15 minutes after starting, my ADD kicked in, and I built an LED floodlight ala Niblique71's tutorial. Now I've found a really fun project to get me through the cold winter months. Time to set up my assembly line and start collecting bottle caps.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Surprisingly my Batman name is Batman - whodathunkit?


----------



## Bone Dancer

OMG, they are talking about snow flurries already.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think we heard a rumor about that for our area as well, BD.

The more accurate sign of the changing season is the current onslaught of catalogs with Christmas items. Reminds me of when I was a kid and the Sears and JC Penney catalogs would show up with tons of gifts aimed at the discriminating (or not so discriminating) child We'd pore over those catalogs for hours trying to decide what would go on the list of most wanted items.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I remember the toy catalogs too. Someone would think you were studying for an entrance exam by the way you were going over them. What fun it was.


----------



## DandyBrit

Headless - your co-worker sounds like a bit of a b***h! I work with a couple of people like that. Chin up kiddo - when they are weighed on the scales they will come out wanting. 

Hubby says to remember that when they are picking on you they are leaving some other poor bugger alone!


----------



## Copchick

I'm a little late, but it looks like my Zombie Apocalypse team is Olivia Benson, David Grohl, and Captain Jack Sparrow. Good crew!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm cooking a ham tonight. Dogs and I are wandering around the house drooling.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

RoxyBlue said:


> The boss brought in a bag of potato chip coated wasabi peanuts this morning. They are in my office because they are so addictive he didn't want them within easy reach. He'll be lucky if he gets any of them now - mwahaha!:devil:


I'd kill ya


----------



## debbie5

(Pppsssttt....Roxy made a spelling error...DON'T tell her..)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^If you're referring to my use of the word "pore", it's correct It means "examine carefully".


----------



## scareme

Hey, if we're getting graded on spelling around here, I quit. At work people used to ask, How do you spell ****. I would answer, how do I spell it, or how is it spelled, big difference. 
I have Halloween 99% put away. And Thanksgiving decorations. I would have Halloween decorations all put away, but I keep buying more. I really don't have room so what am I thinking of?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

All my Halloween is put away, except the casket. It's too heavy to bring upstairs alone. I guess I could ask Janelle across the street, as she has been to the house and would not find it an odd request.......


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, my vacation is at an end. I find this feeling similar to the one described in Stephen King's "Dark Tower" series, where he talks about time "slipping". Time seems to slow down leading up to my vacation, and speed up the minute that I am on vacation. It seriously feels like I just clocked out yesterday morning, and I have to go back tomorrow. Nine days in the blink of an eye.

blah.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

DandyBrit said:


> Headless - your co-worker sounds like a bit of a b***h! I work with a couple of people like that. Chin up kiddo - when they are weighed on the scales they will come out wanting.
> 
> Hubby says to remember that when they are picking on you they are leaving some other poor bugger alone!


LOL Frankly I think it's some other poor bugger's turn DB!!!!!!



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Well, my vacation is at an end. I find this feeling similar to the one described in Stephen King's "Dark Tower" series, where he talks about time "slipping". Time seems to slow down leading up to my vacation, and speed up the minute that I am on vacation. It seriously feels like I just clocked out yesterday morning, and I have to go back tomorrow. Nine days in the blink of an eye.
> 
> blah.


It went REALLY quickly this year I think and this year we had two events to get organised. I must be getting old!

The good news is I think I've settled on this year's invitation design! Still want to play around with it a bit but pretty happy so far. Won't have photos ready until I can get the right colour paper to work with.


----------



## Hairazor

Headless, your invitations are Boss, I love to see what you come up with next.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday everyone! 

With the house cleaned and decorated for Thanksgiving, all I have to do after work is the banking, food shopping, and scare up some vittles for my din-din tonight. Tomorrow I will be tackling the leaves in the yard. Hubby will be home on Sunday in the late afternoon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yesterday the big maple in our backyard was covered with brightly colored leaves. Today all the leaves are on the ground. It's a conspiracy, I tell ya!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Roxy, if you don't pay you colored leaf bill, they come an turn the tree off.


----------



## Spooklights

It's been a busy day so far, and will continue to be one. I brought my Mom with me to work so she could get her flu shot, and then had a pile of work on my desk to plow through. Fortunately, my sister took Mom home, so I could get right to work on it. I get off at two, and then it's back home and put the remainder of the Halloween things away. I've really been dragging my feet on putting Halloween stuff away this year....I just don't want to. I tried to convince my husband to let me leave it up and blend it in with the Christmas stuff, but all I got was an evil look. Oh well. At least I have enough leftovers to cover dinner tonight, so I won't have to stop and fix anything. And then I'll have my weekend free!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Today has started out good so far, ended up watching The Conjuring which I'm very found of. Now I smell brownies baking, I love the smell of things baking. Even found myself a new icon too! ;D


----------



## Zurgh

Got a case of the blahs... still gots lots to put away...


----------



## DandyBrit

Bone Dancer said:


> Roxy, if you don't pay you colored leaf bill, they come an turn the tree off.


That is brilliant -I will have to remember that one.


----------



## Copchick

Bone Dancer said:


> Roxy, if you don't pay you colored leaf bill, they come an turn the tree off.


Damn, is that why? Crap, too late now. Seems right after I finish packing away the 'ween decorations, I'll be getting out the leaf blower and mulch the flower beds. My lawn is covered with pretty leaves, but there's still alot more on the trees.


----------



## RoxyBlue

DandyBrit said:


> That is brilliant -I will have to remember that one.


Don't let Bone Dancer fool you - he got the quote from Frank the Cat:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Graveyard_Ghost said:


> Today has started out good so far, ended up watching The Conjuring which I'm very found of.


I'm going to watch it tonight. I've had the dvd since the first day it came out, but I didn't want to leave all the lights on in the house at that time. Hubby will be home on Sunday so they'll just be on for 2 nights.


----------



## Evil Queen

Definitely watch it during the day and then watch some comedies after.


----------



## randomr8

if you have that extra $40k

bodies


----------



## Copchick

^ Whoa, that's pretty dern cool!


----------



## Headless

Bone Dancer said:


> Roxy, if you don't pay you colored leaf bill, they come an turn the tree off.


hahahahahahaha BD that made me laugh so hard!



Hairazor said:


> Headless, your invitations are Boss, I love to see what you come up with next.


Thanks Hairazor 



randomr8 said:


> if you have that extra $40k
> 
> bodies


That's different!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, bad news for home haunters. I just read on facebook that MHC has sold their show to Transworld. So yet again, the home haunters who do this on a shoestring budget are getting edged out by big business. The post from MHC says that Transworld plans to continue to present it along the intentions of the original organizers. I call BS. Within 2 years, I'm almost positive home haunters will be pretty much pushed out, because we can't afford $30,000 animatronics or high-dollar control systems. 

I apologize for the rant, I'm just sickened by blatant commercialism lately.


----------



## Copchick

Who is MHC?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

MHC OH say it isn't so.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

Copchick said:


> Who is MHC?


Midwest Haunters Convention

http://www.midwesthauntersconvention.com/


----------



## Goblin

T-Bone the Stingy Dog!


----------



## Hairazor

Dim Sum Dingo ( I have no middle name)


----------



## Copchick

Introducing...Saffron the beautiful Komodo Dragon! Bwah, ha, haaa!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Caboose the Not-So-Shabby Wombat. Kind of has a nice ring to it, don't you think?:jol:

I've discovered that eating a large quantity of popcorn in the evening does not bode well for a good night's sleep, particularly when you haven't eaten a lot of popcorn for a long time.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Lmao.. Dim Sum the not so shabby Koala


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I didn't go to the CalHaunts meeting today because we had been promising my Grandson we'd take him to Knotts Berry farm for his 13th B'day.. His mother decided to violate court orders and refused to let him go. The Sheriff deputy refused to enforce it... I'm pissed. On the bright side I hear the penalty for this is pretty stiff if the courts enforce it.


----------



## Spooky1

Finished raking the leaves in the backyard. Still have the front to do. Halloween props/decoration still need to get into the crawl space too.


----------



## Spooky1

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Well, bad news for home haunters. I just read on facebook that MHC has sold their show to Transworld. So yet again, the home haunters who do this on a shoestring budget are getting edged out by big business. The post from MHC says that Transworld plans to continue to present it along the intentions of the original organizers. I call BS. Within 2 years, I'm almost positive home haunters will be pretty much pushed out, because we can't afford $30,000 animatronics or high-dollar control systems.
> 
> I apologize for the rant, I'm just sickened by blatant commercialism lately.


I'll be an optimist, and maybe any changes made will be positive. I doubt they'll turn it into another Transworld. They'd just be competing with themselves then.


----------



## Headless

Flopsy the Hairy Komodo Dragon............. hmmmmmmm

Rain, Rain and More Rain! The state south of us had snow this weekend - and still the state north of us burns and is having 40 degree (100 degrees F) days! Welcome to Australia!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Goblin said:


> T-Bone the Stingy Dog!


I'm not so sure I'm wild about this but...Caboose the foxy banana slug. lol


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Tango the hairy Koala...not sure I like this one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm wondering why all the props in the basement have not taken it upon themselves to get into the crawlspace. They are just so unmotivated.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thats part of the reason I leave mine up for a while, so they feel apreciated, like an old friend that only stops by once a year.


----------



## randomr8

Spooky1 said:


> Finished raking the leaves in the backyard. Still have the front to do. Halloween props/decoration still need to get into the crawl space too.


Happy to say the wind did most of my leaf work today. Don't think the neighbors appreciated it much... and we still have those damn stinkbugs.


----------



## randomr8

Dancer the stingy Rhino...


----------



## Copchick

Please help me! My mother started playing Christmas music! UGH!!!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Mattimus

He can use a drink.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm wondering why all the props in the basement have not taken it upon themselves to get into the crawlspace. They are just so unmotivated.


So hard to get good haunted help these days Roxy! Shane's suggestion was make some prop brains and toss them in the crawlspace - see what happens!



Mattimus said:


> He can use a drink.


OMG LOL

One day down in the big chair filling in for the CEO's assistant. Four to go. Pour me a wine and is it bedtime yet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of the squirrels has figured out how to get into a semi-squirrelproof feeder in our yard and I think he's teaching all the other squirrels his technique. There were four or five of them sitting under the tree a couple days ago watching him.


----------



## Death's Door

Spooky1 said:


> Finished raking the leaves in the backyard. Still have the front to do. Halloween props/decoration still need to get into the crawl space too.


I cleaned up my yard on Saturday and because of the wind on Sunday, it looks like I didn't do anything.

Originally Posted by RoxyBlue 
I'm wondering why all the props in the basement have not taken it upon themselves to get into the crawlspace. They are just so unmotivated.

I was laughing at that because I was down in the basement getting the leafblower and gloves and looked over at the Halloween heap and asked them why they weren't back in their spots yet. 

Hubby came home yesterday and we chilled all day. I made a pot of homemade minestrone soup so we could eat when we felt like it. My back was still hurting from the week and the leaves so hanging out at the homestead was much needed.

Copchick - I feel your pain about the Christmas music already. Hubby was looking for a channel while driving home and he said that one of the stations has already started playing it too. I thought they waited until the weekend after Thanksgiving to start.


----------



## Hairazor

What is this white powdery stuff falling from the sky?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Finally got my Halloween stuff put away in the garage. What a relief! 

ION- I really wanted to post a Veteran's Day Tribute, but I just don't have it in me to do this year. It's hitting way too close to home as my brother will be shipping out Next January/ February for Afghanistan. I'm trying really hard to think positive thoughts about it. He's currently in pre-deployment training over in Louisiana. 

I'll admit to being worried about him and I know the rest of our family is too, even though he hasn't even left yet. I'm going to be heading back to MI to spend Christmas with them. I don't know how the other families do this without going crazy.


----------



## debbie5

I would sell a kidney right now if someone would just come over to my garage & organize all my Ween crap...


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> I would sell a kidney right now if someone would just come over to my garage & organize all my Ween crap...


It's too bad that you don't have a "Major MOM" located near you.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

HAPPY VETERANS DAY EVERYONE! 

I am so tired spent the weekend at the TX ren Faire. I didn't spend ALL of my money but MOST of it. Kids had a GREAT time though and we went mainly for them because we felt like such shlubs for almost ignoring them for 6 straight weeks. Now it's time for 4 fast and furious days of working, IF I can walk tomorrow. Then next weekend we get to take apart the rest of the walls and clean the house. This morning hubs and I put the Halloween stuff in the attic and took the Christmas stuff down (No we aren't putting it up yet we just didn't want to get up there again in 2 weeks.) And hopefully I can catch up on some of my cleaning before then because my cobwebs have cobwebs and my dust has dust bunnies, I am just thankful that there is only 1 or 2 trees in my neighborhood that sheds leaves!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Browned butter cardamom cookies are to die for even though they have absolutely NO chocolate in them:jol:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

We went to the lake this weekend with the kids. The weather was beautiful. Sat. the girls went horseback riding and the guys went fishing. I spent most of the day picking up trash along the shore. I filled four garbage bags and also pulled up a broken lawn chair and an old motor. The family thought I was crazy, but it felt good yesterday morning to go down and sit on rocks by the shore and not see cans, bottles and bags everywhere. 
My kids are in their mid to late 20's. How old do they have to be to stop fighting? I think it was easier when they were little and I could just turn them over my knee when they acted up. We are talking about taking a trip to Florida next year, but not if I have to listen to this fighting the whole time. 
When we got home I got a call that my aunt and Godmother, who hasn't even been sick, has cancer and has 2 to 3 weeks left to live. I can't even wrap my head around that. She's had bad back pain, went to the Dr., and it's bone cancer. How can they tell it will be that fast? I just don't understand. I'm going to bed now. Night all.


----------



## Headless

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Finally got my Halloween stuff put away in the garage. What a relief!
> 
> ION- I really wanted to post a Veteran's Day Tribute, but I just don't have it in me to do this year. It's hitting way too close to home as my brother will be shipping out Next January/ February for Afghanistan. I'm trying really hard to think positive thoughts about it. He's currently in pre-deployment training over in Louisiana.
> 
> I'll admit to being worried about him and I know the rest of our family is too, even though he hasn't even left yet. I'm going to be heading back to MI to spend Christmas with them. I don't know how the other families do this without going crazy.


That has to be a really difficult thing DA. I can't imagine the worry you must be feeling. Thinking of you.



scareme said:


> We went to the lake this weekend with the kids. The weather was beautiful. Sat. the girls went horseback riding and the guys went fishing. I spent most of the day picking up trash along the shore. I filled four garbage bags and also pulled up a broken lawn chair and an old motor. The family thought I was crazy, but it felt good yesterday morning to go down and sit on rocks by the shore and not see cans, bottles and bags everywhere.
> My kids are in their mid to late 20's. How old do they have to be to stop fighting? I think it was easier when they were little and I could just turn them over my knee when they acted up. We are talking about taking a trip to Florida next year, but not if I have to listen to this fighting the whole time.
> When we got home I got a call that my aunt and Godmother, who hasn't even been sick, has cancer and has 2 to 3 weeks left to live. I can't even wrap my head around that. She's had bad back pain, went to the Dr., and it's bone cancer. How can they tell it will be that fast? I just don't understand. I'm going to bed now. Night all.


I don't think the kids ever stop fighting - at least a bit of jostling - I'm an only child but Shane comes from a big family and they are often battling one another - if it isn't physical it's certainly emotional.

So sad about your Aunt Scareme - Hugs for you.

OMG found out today that the woman who I have had the problem with has taken a week off because she is stressed. I said to a co-worker today "I'm supposed to be the victim in this scenario - when does this start to be about me?"


----------



## debbie5

SO sorry, scareme....awful.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

scareme said:


> We went to the lake this weekend with the kids. The weather was beautiful. Sat. the girls went horseback riding and the guys went fishing. I spent most of the day picking up trash along the shore. I filled four garbage bags and also pulled up a broken lawn chair and an old motor. The family thought I was crazy, but it felt good yesterday morning to go down and sit on rocks by the shore and not see cans, bottles and bags everywhere.
> My kids are in their mid to late 20's. How old do they have to be to stop fighting? I think it was easier when they were little and I could just turn them over my knee when they acted up. We are talking about taking a trip to Florida next year, but not if I have to listen to this fighting the whole time.
> When we got home I got a call that my aunt and Godmother, who hasn't even been sick, has cancer and has 2 to 3 weeks left to live. I can't even wrap my head around that. She's had bad back pain, went to the Dr., and it's bone cancer. How can they tell it will be that fast? I just don't understand. I'm going to bed now. Night all.


Thank you so much for ruining the illusion that when my kids are grown I won't have to listen to their bickering anymore. 

Bone cancer stops the production of red blood cells and is very difficult to treat. If it's advanced there is unfortunately no treatment, I hope that helps you understand and I'm so sorry about your Aunt!


----------



## Hairazor

Comfort to you and your Aunt, Scareme.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry to hear about your Aunt Scareme.


----------



## Headless

Grrrrrrr 2:00 am and can't sleep. Tomorrow (today) will not be pleasant!


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Scareme - very sorry to hear about your Aunt. Prayers to you and your Aunt.

Headless - keep in mind that in this ladie's opinion, you were not the victim - she is. People just have a way of turning things around like that. 

Dreadknightswife - glad you came home with some moolah and the kids had a good time at the fair. 

Last night I had to stop at the Rite-aid in town and pick up Christmas cards for my Ladies' Auxilliary meeting that night. I got a nice deal (buy 1 box - get two free) and decided to buy mine also while I was there. I was feeling really good about getting a start with the Christmas task at hand. Got in line and a lady walks into the place and starts talking to the cashiers and us if we have seen her son. Apparently he's in elementary school in the area not far from the store and didn't come home at 3 p.m. as he normally does. She checked with his friends and neighbors and no one has seen him. You could tell by her face that she was trying to keep calm and described him but broke down. Talking about feeling helpless and a sadess for this woman.

By the time I got home with a stress headache that would flatten King Kong, hubby is on the phone with a telemarketer from the time I walked into the door until I got changed and started dinner (an easy fifteen minutes). I went into the room asked him to give me the phone. When he did, I just hung it up explaining to him that he does not need to argue with them and be polite, say goodbye and hang it up. We still get these calls even though we are on the "Do Not Call" list. Seriously, do I have to explain this to him.  While driving to the club, it became clear to me why people sometimes up and leave civilization for a more secluded area.

By the time I got to the the club and before the meeting started, a vodka and cranberry was needed followed by Aleve migraine caplets.


----------



## scareme

Thanks everyone, I'll pass your kind words on to my aunt. 

Headless, to bad we can't chose our co-workers, right? You mentioned she was having problems at home. That might be the stress she is talking about, and why she turned on you. Or she just might be a crazy witch. I suggest using Death's Door's stress releasing idea, only in your case it would be a glass, or a bottle of wine. 

DA, I know this will seem impossible to you, and it took me a long time to figure out how to do it, but please, don't stress until it happens. So many things can happen between now and then. And you'll be sick if you worry for the next three months. During the first Iraq war, (yes there were two) my husband's unit was set to deploy, and then at the last minute it was decided the pilots didn't have enough time in their aircraft, and the mission was canceled. And I can't tell you how many times the date has been moved up, or back, and that was just a lot of worry that didn't change anything. This is why I always mention families, when we talk about the military. The whole family is affected. But we have to handle it, because when our men are over there, they can't be worrying about how we are at home. You have to let him know you are fine, and taking care of things, so he can keep his mind on the plan over there. It's not easy, but it's a lot easier than what we are asking of these guys. I know how much you love your brother, and you can do this for him. My husband's been doing it for 31 years, and it doesn't get any easier, but you will learn ways to cope. We're here to help you, and we have big shoulders to handle your worries. 

Death's Door, what a scary situation. I don't know how I would handle that. Let us know how it turns out, and hopefully it will have a happy ending. As for telemarketers, my son had friends in collage that had to work there, so I try to remember them, and be nice. But 15 minutes is a lot nicer than I have ever been. Sometimes you just have to hang up for them to get the idea. And I haven't even begun to think of Christmas cards yet. Yikes! I'm feeling behind on Christmas, and it's not even thanksgiving yet. The day after Halloween, Hallmark channel starting running their Christmas movies 24/7.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, so sorry to hear about your aunt. The only plus in that scenario is that you will have a little time to say your goodbyes and tell her at least one more time that you love her and what she's meant to you.

Apparently someone in our development is illegally hunting deer in the neighborhood. I went out in the yard with the dog last night around 9PM and heard a short burst of popping sounds. About a half hour later when we took her for her evening walk, we found a large pool of blood and internal organs in the grass near a wooded area (about a block and a half from our house). At the time, we figured someone had hit the deer and took the opportunity to field dress for the free meat. When I told the story to my boss this morning, he said it was more likely the deer was shot based on my description of the popping sounds. Being an experienced hunter, he has some knowledge of guns


----------



## Death's Door

scareme said:


> Death's Door, what a scary situation. I don't know how I would handle that. Let us know how it turns out, and hopefully it will have a happy ending. As for telemarketers, my son had friends in collage that had to work there, so I try to remember them, and be nice. But 15 minutes is a lot nicer than I have ever been. Sometimes you just have to hang up for them to get the idea. And I haven't even begun to think of Christmas cards yet. Yikes! I'm feeling behind on Christmas, and it's not even thanksgiving yet. The day after Halloween, Hallmark channel starting running their Christmas movies 24/7.


I'm hoping that everything turns out and the boy is home and safe. I do agree with you about the telemarketing etiquette. However, they kept asking for our electric bill account number. I just paid the bill and shredded the rest at work. He kept telling them that and before I knew it hubby was getting aggressive and so was the telemarketer. That's when I stepped in.

I did see that Hallmark started playing back-to-back Christmas movies. They did have one movie that I watched, "The Thanksgiving House". Very light and predictable but it was nice to see one about Thanksgiving.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Thanks scareme. That helps a lot.  I remember the first gulf war (vaguely). At one time, my dad who was serving as an anesthesiologist was slated to be sent over there but at the last minute, they chose another guy to be sent over there. 

I can't imagine how it's been for you..and you've been doing the whole dance for a lot longer then I have. You have my respect for that.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> When we got home I got a call that my aunt and Godmother, who hasn't even been sick, has cancer and has 2 to 3 weeks left to live. I can't even wrap my head around that. She's had bad back pain, went to the Dr., and it's bone cancer. How can they tell it will be that fast? I just don't understand. I'm going to bed now. Night all.


Yikes! That's just horrible! *sending hugs to you*



DreadKnightswife said:


> Thank you so much for ruining the illusion that when my kids are grown I won't have to listen to their bickering anymore.


Um..yeah, just because we're grown up doesn't mean we've matured. To this day I still fight with my siblings. The only difference is that Mom and Dad aren't around to referee us. We just bicker until we run out of ammunition to use against each other. At that point, the best you can do is just hide and cover your head till it blows over. *smirk*



Death's Door said:


> Last night I had to stop at the Rite-aid in town and pick up Christmas cards for my Ladies' Auxilliary meeting that night. I got a nice deal (buy 1 box - get two free) and decided to buy mine also while I was there. I was feeling really good about getting a start with the Christmas task at hand. Got in line and a lady walks into the place and starts talking to the cashiers and us if we have seen her son. Apparently he's in elementary school in the area not far from the store and didn't come home at 3 p.m. as he normally does. She checked with his friends and neighbors and no one has seen him. You could tell by her face that she was trying to keep calm and described him but broke down. Talking about feeling helpless and a sadess for this woman.
> 
> By the time I got home with a stress headache that would flatten King Kong, hubby is on the phone with a telemarketer from the time I walked into the door until I got changed and started dinner (an easy fifteen minutes). I went into the room asked him to give me the phone. When he did, I just hung it up explaining to him that he does not need to argue with them and be polite, say goodbye and hang it up. We still get these calls even though we are on the "Do Not Call" list. Seriously, do I have to explain this to him.  While driving to the club, it became clear to me why people sometimes up and leave civilization for a more secluded area.


I myself used to work for a telemarketing company only I was the inbound operator, the customers called me to place their orders. It's one of the highest paying jobs I've ever held but the working conditions are deplorable. I wasn't a telemarketer but I still got the nasty phone calls and got at least two death threats and one very inappropriate call which I shudder to recall.

I can recall the standard that we had to adhere too. When dealing with an inappropriate caller, they get three chances to buy something. After that, we are free to hang up and move to the next caller. No reason it shouldn't be the same with the one that called you. And don't worry about hurting their feelings. They get a much better treatment then the lowly inbound workers. Much better.


----------



## scareme

Everyone probably has figured this out already, I'm a little slow. Today is 11/12/13. I hear there are a lot of people getting married today. My niece got married last month, and never noticed the numbers until I pointed them out to her. She was married on the 10th month, the 11th hour, the 12th day of the 13th year. Everyone at the reception said it figures that Laurie would see that, she's into that Halloween stuff. I don't get how Halloween and numbers run together. Or maybe us Halloweenies just notice things more.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Deathsdoor- Next time the telemarketers call you state that you are on the no call list and if they call again you are going to report them. Then write the number down (if you have caller ID) and if they call you again then you can sue them and get up to 5,000 for pain and suffering.

Scareme-I think we notice things like that because we have to pay attention to detail more than the average person!


----------



## Lord Homicide

DreadKnightswife said:


> Deathsdoor- Next time the telemarketers call you state that you are on the no call list and if they call again you are going to report them. Then write the number down (if you have caller ID)


 no telemarketer has ever called me from a number that works if you call it back.


----------



## Goblin

Sorry about your aunt Scareme.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Lord Homicide said:


> no telemarketer has ever called me from a number that works if you call it back.


It doesn't have to work if you call them back. It's a way to trace the company that keeps pestering you. You can also register through your state for the no call registry. (Remember you must re register every 2 years and for each phone number you have.) Doing this give you protections through your state and they can fine the company (which you will get part of). I just went through a 4 hour class which explained the whole process. Also to cut down on telemarketer calls don't enter any contests or register for shopper cards, most companies sell your information.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Yesterday, a gentleman that works for us chose that he no longer wanted the flesh on the end of his middle finger. He caught it between two things and peeled to the bone from his finger nail up. I got the pleasure of going to the hospital with him. I was totally fine with it and so was he surprisingly (probably shock, adrenaline, and meds). Some part of me wanted to take a picture of it for future reference, but I refrained. I don't think I could reproduce it anyway, as fingers are a certain length and all, and adding bone to the end wouldn't work so well with make up. Anyway, certainly a way to remember the whole 11/12/13 thing.


----------



## Spooklights

Ugh....I have to go to court tomorrow. My Mom had somebody prowling around her yard over the summer, and the neighbor called the cops. They came and actually caught the guy, who had taken an old boat battery that no longer worked. So, who gets to go to court? Not Mom (well, she's 83 and very confused). Not the neighbor who saw the thing happen. Me. I was in work at the time, and I don't know anything about it, but when I called the clerk to explain this, they told me to show up or I would be arrested. Can you tell me what earthly good it will do for me to miss a day of work (and a day's pay, which I need), to go to this mess? 

Sorry. Rant is now over and I feel a little better. Have a good day, all.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a puzzlement, Spooklights. It doesn't make any sense that you go.

Apparently Maryland does not have a Do Not Call registry. We registered our work phones on the national registry back in 2003 and those are still valid without having to re-register. In the long run, it hasn't seemed to make much difference. I'm in the unenviable position of fielding most of those calls for our company, so I have a lot of experience with politely ending solicitation calls.

Here was my amusing junk call from yesterday:

Man: "I need to speak to the person that handles the VISA and MasterCard transactions."

Me: "What do you need to know?"

Man (sounding irritated): "I don't need to know anything. I want to speak to the person that handles the VISA and MasterCard accounts. Would that be you?"

Me: "You can talk to me about that."

Man: "I seriously doubt that" (hangs up)

Not that I would have talked to him anyway, but I'm the one who runs credit card charges for our company


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> That's a puzzlement, Spooklights. It doesn't make any sense that you go.


That's what I think, too. However, my day has improved. One of the patients sent us a box from Edible Arrangements. We had chocolate covered strawberries, pineapple, and bananas for lunch. Yum!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those edible arrangements are to die for. The chocolate covered strawberries are fabulous.


----------



## Death's Door

Spooklights - sounds like the court wants to get it over with and only slap the offender with a fine and call it a day. I'm glad that you received the Edible Arrangements. They are great to snack on.

I did re-register online with the "Do not call" list. I'm hoping that will make a difference. Roxy - I feel your pain with the telemarketers when they call the workplace. I am the one in the office who receives them because no one wants to deal with them.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I used to be polite and say no thank you, but any more I just hang up. The fact they seem to call at supper time doesn't help them at all.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our answering machine at home takes care of all those telemarketing calls for us And now that we have caller ID, we can see who it is we don't want to talk to. Jamaica tried to call us the other day, and we just don't know them well enough to answer such a call:googly:.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

If I don't reconize a number I let it go to voice mail. If it was important they will leave a msg and if not they didn't want to talk to me. One of the perks of working for yourself! You can always tell the person that your sorry you missed their call you were busy and no one will know differnt! LOL (except your family, but I answer those calls...well most of the time there are some days I just don't want the drama. The school calls almost nightly with the message of the week right at dinner. I just don't take them anymore.


----------



## scareme

Spooklights, that is weird. Please keep us informed on how it goes. I can't see what you can add to the case.

When I worked at the hospital we would get collect calls all the time from the city jail, asking if Dr. So And So would take a collect call from some guy. A different name most of the time. I do wish they wouldn't let those guys use the phone some much. I guess they're just bored and looking for trouble, and drugs.

Roxy, I tried to call you the other day but I couldn't get a hold of you. You do know my first name is Jamaica, right? 

We had our first frost last night. Just yesterday I was commenting on the leaves of the mulberry tree being so green still. And right now there is only a hundred or so leaves left on the tree. They've been falling all day so that it looked like a pale green snowfall. I guess fall has come at last. But it's suppose to get back up to the 70's by this weekend. Time to work on some tombstones.


----------



## Copchick

Spooklights said:


> Ugh....I have to go to court tomorrow. My Mom had somebody prowling around her yard over the summer, and the neighbor called the cops. They came and actually caught the guy, who had taken an old boat battery that no longer worked. So, who gets to go to court? Not Mom (well, she's 83 and very confused). Not the neighbor who saw the thing happen. Me. I was in work at the time, and I don't know anything about it, but when I called the clerk to explain this, they told me to show up or I would be arrested. Can you tell me what earthly good it will do for me to miss a day of work (and a day's pay, which I need), to go to this mess?
> 
> Sorry. Rant is now over and I feel a little better. Have a good day, all.


Yeah, that really doesn't sound acccurate to me. You aren't a witness or a victim, don't know why they've subpeonaed you. The witness definitely needs to be there. If anything, you should have spoken with the district attorney, in PA it is printed on the subpeona. In speaking with them, they would have clarified why it would be necessary for you to be there. If you look at the postive end of it, by you being there (for whatever reason, but it sounds like it may be a plea agreement) you can give your opinion on the procedure of the case. Your Mom should be there too since she is the victim. Either way, make sure you speak with the district attorney, DO NOT speak with the defense attorney without the presence or permission of the D.A., you don't want to give any wrong information which will be used in his case for the defense. Good luck.

Sorry, just your Haunt Forum community relations officer giving an opinion. I am not an attorney nor do I play one on tv.

I have an active case against Verizon through the PA Attorney General's office due to them constantly calling me after my telling them reapeatedly to stop and informing them I am on the "Do Not Call" list. It came to the point where it is harassment. One jackass from Verizon got argumentative when I advised him I filed a case with the AG's office. He asked "Oh really? What's that supposed to do?" I informed him that each time Verizon calls it's a $1000 fine. He hung up. Case is still pending.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmm, maybe I need to get a case going against AFLAC. They call us sometimes two or three times a week at work, and the agents who show up at the door don't want to take "no" for an answer. Two of them showed up one day and tried for 15 minutes to convince me that my boss wanted to see them. Finally one of them said "Doesn't he care about his employees?". I looked at him absolutely straight-faced and said pleasantly "No, he doesn't." The guy was dumbfounded for a moment, and then they both left.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Got an interesting email today from a casting co. Wanted to know if I wanted to be on a new Anthology series called " Ruined My Life" it's about people with Hobbies or Obsessions that have consumed their lives. Doesn't sound like me...


----------



## Spooky1

Scareme, I'm sorry to hear about your aunt. I hope she can be made comfortable and can spend her final days with her family and friends.


----------



## RoxyBlue

[email protected]:jol:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Roxy my wife was an assistant to a CEO she used to go through the same crap...


----------



## debbie5

I'm sorry....I have to post this.

I know many of you are kinda feeling blue now that The Holiday has passed... I hope this brings you some mirth. It's just so so stupid.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YggEI_emL1c#t=28


----------



## Headless

Yep - stupid and very funny!

OMG I just so want the weekend to be here. Get this! The woman who did the wrong thing by me has now gone out on stress leave for a week and now I HAVE TO FILL IN FOR HER to clear the backlog she has left by not being there for the past week!!!!! WTF?????? I am just absolutely blown away by the total insensitivity of the whole thing. As I keep saying - when does this actually start to be about what was done to me????? Sorry - vent over - pour me another wine.................


----------



## scareme

I don't know how it's done in your country, but you really need to document this whole incident and file a grievance. Then that would make it about the wrong that was done to you. Let your boss know if this keeps going on, he's going to have two out due to the stress. It sounds like you are really getting jerked around at work, and she is being rewarded for her bad behavior. What a pain in the keyster.


----------



## scareme

CrazedHaunter said:


> Got an interesting email today from a casting co. Wanted to know if I wanted to be on a new Anthology series called " Ruined My Life" it's about people with Hobbies or Obsessions that have consumed their lives. Doesn't sound like me...


I got an e-mail on another forum, from the Dr. Drew show wanting to talk to me about being on a show about husbands and wives who argue about holiday decorating. Again, why would they think we sound like that kind of couple? I guess they read these forums and think we are obsessive, or nuts because of the things we post here. Sometimes I forget it's not just our own little haunt family that reads these things. Maybe we do sound a little strange to the outside world.


----------



## Zurgh

I've been abducted by humans, send kelp...


----------



## IMU

Is it just me or do drivers not know what a yield sign means anymore? I was taught that it meant that IF the road you are trying to merge onto wasn't clear, you STOPPED and waited for an opening. Almost got hit 4 times this morning because they expected ME to yield to them! Some time I really dislike people ... other times ... naw, I still dislike most people!


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU, I've noticed people in our area seem to be driving a bit more oddly recently. Maybe it's the time change thing I also think it's become more of an issue since drivers' ed stopped being taught as part of high school curriculum. Kids are now learning to drive from their parents or friends or whatever driving school their parents put them into. It's kind of a crap shoot as to whether they're learning the rules correctly anymore.


----------



## Spooklights

Well, since I was ranting about it yesterday, I thought I'd mention that the court case I was witness to was dismissed. I was in the courtroom for all of an hour and a half, and then the head lawyer told me the case was dismissed and I was free to go. Yay!

The sad part? You do not know how many young people (in their 20's) were there for shoplifting stupid, useless things from Rite Aid's and CVS's. It's not like they were hungry and shoplifted food. That I could understand, with the economy the way it is. I felt sorry for them, with this dumb stuff going on their record. They couldn't possibly have thought this out before they did it. Don't their parents talk to them about this any more? And there was a domestic violence case too....the wife was obviously afraid and refused to testify against the husband. Case dismissed. I wish I had more money than what I have....I would have offered her a place to stay. Good gosh, if this is how the rest of the world lives, I'm glad I keep to the family!


----------



## IMU

AND ... don't even get me started on Left Turn on flashing red arrows! That traffic engineer idiot should be beat with a whacky noodle. Who's at fault when you make a right on red and the other driver makes a u-turn on red flashing arrow? Love all the "improved" driving designs.


----------



## debbie5

we have a plethora of two lane round-abouts here now, that FREAK people out so they STOP. And then there's the semi trucks who take up more than one lane in the roundabout & squeeze the car next to them off the road or into the center....


----------



## debbie5

Welcome to Your Daily Debbie....today's installment-
A Tale of Brain vs Mouth: 
I'm at WalMart & there's a sign: "ALL HALLOWEEN 50 CENTS OR LESS". Cool! So I dig out some ten cent barrettes, 10 cent sticky notes, a wig and a bottle of zombie blood. 
Checkout chick rings up the wig and it rings up $1.50. I tell her, "Oh no- that price is wrong, all Halloween is now 50 cents or less." She says, "There's a sign?" Me: "Yup". So she fixes it...she then rings up the zombie blood, and it rings up $1.00....
Me:"Oh- that's 50 cents, too." 
Her: "THIS? this is still Halloween!??"
My brain: "NO, YOU BRAIN STEMMED NITWIT...that is **CHRISTMAS** zombie blood! WTF!!??"
My mouth: "Yup."

(sigh)


----------



## RoxyBlue

My mom was a school teacher for many years, and that^ is the kind of thought that goes through her head when cashiers can't do simple math when making change


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> My mom was a school teacher for many years, and that^ is the kind of thought that goes through her head when cashiers can't do simple math when making change


The cashiers depend heavily on the computer to add and subtract. All they have to do is scan, make change that they computer registered and bag the item.


----------



## Death's Door

On a positive note, because I have a lot of days left over, I get to take off every Friday from now until the end of the year. Even though I will be off from work, technically I will be working at home. After all the wind that we got this week, I should be on leaf duty for a long time tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Death's Door said:


> The cashiers depend heavily on the computer to add and subtract. All they have to do is scan, make change that they computer registered and bag the item.


Where my parents live, some of the older stores don't have computerized registers. It's so terribly primitive:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Headless said:


> Yep - stupid and very funny!
> 
> OMG I just so want the weekend to be here. Get this! The woman who did the wrong thing by me has now gone out on stress leave for a week and now I HAVE TO FILL IN FOR HER to clear the backlog she has left by not being there for the past week!!!!! WTF?????? I am just absolutely blown away by the total insensitivity of the whole thing. As I keep saying - when does this actually start to be about what was done to me????? Sorry - vent over - pour me another wine.................


 OH honey, you sound like you need a chocolate bar and an IV that pumps wine straight into your system. I hate that they shat on you! I'd file a grievance too!



debbie5 said:


> Welcome to Your Daily Debbie....today's installment-
> A Tale of Brain vs Mouth:
> I'm at WalMart & there's a sign: "ALL HALLOWEEN 50 CENTS OR LESS". Cool! So I dig out some ten cent barrettes, 10 cent sticky notes, a wig and a bottle of zombie blood.
> Checkout chick rings up the wig and it rings up $1.50. I tell her, "Oh no- that price is wrong, all Halloween is now 50 cents or less." She says, "There's a sign?" Me: "Yup". So she fixes it...she then rings up the zombie blood, and it rings up $1.00....
> Me:"Oh- that's 50 cents, too."
> Her: "THIS? this is still Halloween!??"
> My brain: "NO, YOU BRAIN STEMMED NITWIT...that is **CHRISTMAS** zombie blood! WTF!!??"
> My mouth: "Yup."
> 
> (sigh)


:lolkin: bwahahahahahahaa! Thanks for the laugh Deb!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Dark Angel 27 said:


> OH honey, you sound like you need a chocolate bar and an IV that pumps wine straight into your system. I hate that they shat on you! I'd file a grievance too!


LOL DA - I like the sound of that.

TGIF - I'm hoping to catch up on some sleep! Another week survived as the CEO's assistant. I'm almost getting the hang of this gig!


----------



## stagehand1975

Experiencing Halloween withdrawal


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless, wasn't this the woman who wanted your job eliminated so she could take all the work? She apparently has no idea how much she is undermining herself as a viable candidate by her behavior.

November 15 is:

*Clean Your Refrigerator Day* - Sort through and collect all those unlabelled containers with unknown contents so that you may then celebrate:

*America Recycles Day* - and once you have those containers of mystery food in hand, you may donate them and thereby celebrate:

*National Philanthropy Day* - Well, perhaps giving mystery meat was not what this holiday was actually intended for


----------



## Spooklights

Headless said:


> LOL DA - I like the sound of that.
> 
> TGIF - I'm hoping to catch up on some sleep! Another week survived as the CEO's assistant. I'm almost getting the hang of this gig!


I recommend hot chocolate with cinnamon schnapps to promote sleep. And congrats on your survival...I'd have quit by now.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Headless, wasn't this the woman who wanted your job eliminated so she could take all the work? She apparently has no idea how much she is undermining herself as a viable candidate by her behavior.
> .........


One and the same Roxy!


----------



## Hairazor

Spooklights, hot chocolate and cinnamon schnapps, what a great idea! I told Sweetie there was more to Haunt Forum than Halloween!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Took a drive to the next biggest town today for my mom to get a new TV. Just had to go visit the store that stocks the most Halloween stuff but sadly they didn't really have much marked down. I did pick up a couple of floral decorations - black roses and mini skulls - and 3 life size plastic rats. Although on getting them home I notice one only has one ear. Wont be hard to hide and they were pretty cheap anyway. Disappointing though - I thought they would have more stuff.


----------



## debbie5

Headless said:


> One and the same Roxy!


Perhaps you should go see BossyBossBoss and point out how you are totally able to do HER position with a appropriate pay raise..they will save in the end as the cost for her her health care, workers insurance, etc. would disappear....


----------



## Lunatic

Having a few trees trimmed and cut down today. Great tree guy I found. However, I do feel that I might be seeing a little fence damage due to the tree locations. Damn, that sucks!


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> Perhaps you should go see BossyBossBoss and point out how you are totally able to do HER position with a appropriate pay raise..they will save in the end as the cost for her her health care, workers insurance, etc. would disappear....


I think that may be part of the problem in the first place Deb. She has always been a bit nasty towards me but since I have been working my part time position with the CEO she has been worse. She was very derogatory in her reference to me working in that role. I think she feels quite intimidated which is stupid because I've been no threat, as so far I've had no desire to replace her.

My plan from herein is to just be completely professional with her and only have contact when it is absolutely necessary. I think she has shown her vindictive nature to everyone now and I have no desire to put myself up for more of her crap!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I know it's early yet, but am I the only one who thinks Leon Redbone sings "Frosty the Snowman" better than Jimmy Durante?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I think that Durante as his own take on some songs, but I think that Redbone has the classic known version of Frosty. 
By the way, you do know that not many know who Durante was. It's an age thing.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Bone Dancer said:


> I think that Durante as his own take on some songs, but I think that Redbone has the classic known version of Frosty.
> By the way, you do know that not many know who Durante was. It's an age thing.


Durante sang on the cartoon special, so I assume that's the version everyone knows. I also assume everyone knows the things I know, Alan Rickman is the best actor ever, and no one will ever write as well as Douglas Adams did.

It's lonely in my little corner of the world.


----------



## Headless

Oh great - so I'm in the midst of doing a bit of a spring clean in the lounge and smell a funny smell. Wander out to the laundry which is full of smoke - Goodbye Washing Machine. Merry Bloody Christmas!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I only know the Durante version of Frosty, so yes, it's an age thing, BD I did find a version with Leon Redbone and Dr John on YouTube.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

We have discovered a coffee company in our district. In the early mornings, you can smell the coffee beans being roasted. I stopped in and they gave me a tour. They had these large burlap sacks of "green" or unroasted beans sent from all over the world. They have two old roasters, and bottles of coffee favorings. I was in heaven! I was able to make a purchase so I got a Brazilian coffee (very delicious), Pumpkin Spice coffee, salted.caramel, pumpkin pie and watermelon syrups. The salted caramel is delicious in the pumpkin spice coffee. The pumpkin pie syrup surprisingly has more.of a squash taste. Good and unexpected. The watermelon syrup is for watermelon margarita's in the summer. I was glad to discover this gem in our district.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Copchick, Do they mail-order?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Copchick said:


> We have discovered a coffee company in our district. In the early mornings, you can smell the coffee beans being roasted. I stopped in and they gave me a tour. They had these large burlap sacks of "green" or unroasted beans sent from all over the world. They have two old roasters, and bottles of coffee favorings. I was in heaven! I was able to make a purchase so I got a Brazilian coffee (very delicious), Pumpkin Spice coffee, salted.caramel, pumpkin pie and watermelon syrups. The salted caramel is delicious in the pumpkin spice coffee. The pumpkin pie syrup surprisingly has more.of a squash taste. Good and unexpected. The watermelon syrup is for watermelon margarita's in the summer. I was glad to discover this gem in our district.


I love the smell of fresh roasting coffee beans.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Copchick said:


> We have discovered a coffee company in our district.


Is it the Commonplace Coffee Company or the Nicholas Coffee Company? I found those two with a Google search of coffee roasters in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Copchick

Dr. M - They do have mail order. This is their link: http://laprima.com/

Roxy - The company is called La Prima Espresso. They used to be located in "The Strip District" and are now located in Manchester, since May. You would be interested that they also have teas. They're sold loose leaf or in the mesh bags. Nicholas Coffee has been around forever located right in the heart of downtown Pgh. I don't go there ever since the owner was such a real um...jerk let's say.

Bio - I followed my nose when I smelled it and that's how I found them.

If you call them, Trisha is who I had dealt with.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thank, CC! I have a brother in Pittsburgh and he might want to check them out.

I see they don't list the weights/quantities in the descriptions of their bagged coffees and teas on the web site. That would be useful information to have before ordering.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## DreadKnightswife

In the last month my phone has been in for repairs twice, first time it wouldn't charge anymore and now hubby bumped it off the table and it cracked. I hate being without a phone. I am glad that I have a good repair contract through Best Buy however, I may have to upgrade to one they actually make cases for because this is getting ridiculous! ~Rant over~


----------



## RoxyBlue

DKW, it's funny how we get so used to the convenience of a cell phone and forget that (at least for me) most of your life you somehow managed to get by without one. I've been carrying a cell phone for the last 15 years or so, and now if I get in the car and realize I don't have it with me, I feel very vulnerable. And of course, being a plain Jane kind of girl, the phone I have is a flip phone, which the neighbor's young kids find very funny because it's so primitive


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> DKW, it's funny how we get so used to the convenience of a cell phone and forget that (at least for me) most of your life you somehow managed to get by without one. I've been carrying a cell phone for the last 15 years or so, and now if I get in the car and realize I don't have it with me, I feel very vulnerable. And of course, being a plain Jane kind of girl, the phone I have is a flip phone, which the neighbor's young kids find very funny because it's so primitive


I know the feeling. I have the same phone for the past three years and it's a flip phone. I only use it for emergencies and calling the hubby. I don't text because I hate to scroll through the alphabet.  Yes, they might be primitive but it still works.


----------



## Hairazor

Well, I have a flip phone because I don't want to worry about that fanny dialing thing. And Jerry Jones, billionaire owner of the Dallas cowboys, still uses a flip phone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^At work, we also call that "pocket dialing"

Question of the day to ponder - how is it that, two seconds after you let your dog in after she's been in the yard for 20 minutes, she wants to go out again? It's a great mystery to me, although it may have something to do with a dog's lack of a good short term memory.


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Question of the day to ponder - how is it that, two seconds after you let your dog in after she's been in the yard for 20 minutes, she wants to go out again? It's a great mystery to me, although it may have something to do with a dog's lack of a good short term memory.


how about when the dog asks to be let out, you get up, walk over to the door, open the door and the dog just looks at you like "why did you open the door, it's cold out there you insane blizzard woman." then, scratches at the door begging to be let out 5 minutes later, repeat.


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> Question of the day to ponder - how is it that, two seconds after you let your dog in after she's been in the yard for 20 minutes, she wants to go out again?


Fly does that at camp. When she's in, she wants out. When she's out, she wants in. At home I don't have my yard fenced in so the dogs go for short or longer walks. For their scheduled short walks, I make sure they pee and the longer walks, well I make sure they do what takes longer. We don't come back inside until they're done. Fly is great though, she has woken me up in the middle of the night when she really needs to go out. Which is great because there aren't any accidents inside. It's funny, when Fly or Jack had something medically going on, we would monitor their outings with what we referred to as "The Poop Report".


----------



## RoxyBlue

We call the business that takes longer "taking a poopay". It sounds vaguely French and therefore more refined. Like going to Target - we go to "Tarzhay" - more upscale


----------



## Hairazor

Or Jacques Pen-nay


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frank wants to check the weather at all the doors just in case it might be different from place to the other. And "no" the house is not that big.


----------



## DandyBrit

Hairazor said:


> Well, I have a flip phone because I don't want to worry about that fanny dialing thing. And Jerry Jones, billionaire owner of the Dallas cowboys, still uses a flip phone.


You do know that in the UK fanny means something completely different?


----------



## Death's Door

DandyBrit said:


> You do know that in the UK fanny means something completely different?


Don't tell me you're gonna leave us hanging? 

Hubby was in a three-day striper tournament and placed third. He and the captain got the first and third place. I met up with him yesterday at his club and had a great time with the other fisherman and their wives. Had a great spread of food, prizes and door prizes. By 7 p.m. we were home and he went right to bed. I covered him up and the snoring began. He was a pooped pup.

I was a social butterfly on Saturday. Met up with the Jersey Devil's M&T group on Saturday and had a great time hanging out with them going over videos/pictures of our yardhaunts. I enjoy planning and going over ideas for the new year.

I had to leave early to meet up with my Pokeno ladies for the evening. We had the Thanksgiving theme going on as far as decorations and food. Our potluck consisted of baked turkey, stuffing, homemade gravy, twice baked garlic baked potatoes (I made the potatoes), cranberry sauce, candied yams, corn muffins, green bean casserole, various appetizers and carmel pecan cupcakes in case you had any room.  I must say it was a very uplifting Saturday after running errands and mulching the leaves for three hours on Friday.


----------



## Death's Door

After seeing the pictures on the news websites about the tornadoes that hit the midwest, I hope that some of the members from that area that post here are safe.


----------



## debbie5

Just got home from a weekend visiting a high school friend. She pad for my hotel-yay! She was moaning about how her husband wastes money and how they can't have any vacations because of it. She then told me how much they earn (we have the same household set up: two kids, two adults) and they earn a good amount of money. We earn 1/4 of what they make, yet we both are as tight with money. Maybe I should write a book on how to be frugal. If I had as much money as they have- oh the fun I'd have!! It's too bad that the money gets wasted.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hairazor said:


> Well, I have a flip phone because I don't want to worry about that fanny dialing thing. And Jerry Jones, billionaire owner of the Dallas cowboys, still uses a flip phone.


I have a new slide phone, hate it, I buttt dial, butt text and butt email constantly. Tried locking the phone but that puts a 911 button on the screen and I caught it butt 911ing. Looking at new phones now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The YouTube web site is down. I've never seen that happen.

Apparently they've sent a team of highly trained monkeys to deal with the situation. At least that's the server error message that pops up when you try to go there.


----------



## debbie5

youtube is back


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wonder where it went while it was gone?:jol:


----------



## debbie5

to the same place where missing socks go??


----------



## Copchick

I finally got the spiders, webbing, and lights off the roofs today. The house looks naked now.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I know the feeling Tina. It's just sad. It's why I leave a couple of things up in the living room to get me by. Do you think a skeleton setting in the living room is to much?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

November 19 is Have A Bad Day Day. I think I'll pass on celebrating that one:jol:


----------



## IMU

RoxyBlue said:


> November 19 is Have A Bad Day Day. I think I'll pass on celebrating that one:jol:


I tend to celebrate that one more often than I'd like sometimes.


----------



## DandyBrit

Death's Door said:


> Don't tell me you're gonna leave us hanging?
> 
> Hubby was in a three-day striper tournament and placed third. He and the captain got the first and third place. I met up with him yesterday at his club and had a great time with the other fisherman and their wives. Had a great spread of food, prizes and door prizes. By 7 p.m. we were home and he went right to bed. I covered him up and the snoring began. He was a pooped pup.
> 
> I was a social butterfly on Saturday. Met up with the Jersey Devil's M&T group on Saturday and had a great time hanging out with them going over videos/pictures of our yardhaunts. I enjoy planning and going over ideas for the new year.
> 
> I had to leave early to meet up with my Pokeno ladies for the evening. We had the Thanksgiving theme going on as far as decorations and food. Our potluck consisted of baked turkey, stuffing, homemade gravy, twice baked garlic baked potatoes (I made the potatoes), cranberry sauce, candied yams, corn muffins, green bean casserole, various appetizers and carmel pecan cupcakes in case you had any room.  I must say it was a very uplifting Saturday after running errands and mulching the leaves for three hours on Friday.


Re leaving you hanging on the 'fanny quote'. In the UK if you patted someone on the fanny after they scored a goal or whatever (if they were female that is) you would either get a slap around the face or arrested.


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx for the clarification DandyBrit. 

I feel the same way as IMU feels about having a bad day. They just happen even without my participation.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> November 19 is Have A Bad Day Day. I think I'll pass on celebrating that one:jol:


Yeah, yesterday was a bad day. The worst day in a long time. Our families trailer in Pentwater MI burned to the ground yesterday. My dad who was staying there over night. (he does that a lot when he want's to be alone for a while) The fire started just as he was falling asleep. He managed to grab the most precious treasures on his way out, but there is nothing left of it.

That little trailer held so many precious memories for our family. There is no effing way to replace what we've lost. It hurts my heart that we'll never spend another moment in that wonderful place. It was my great grandfather's trailer first. I know we're all still grieving over it, but it's hurt my dad more. He couldn't even stay there was the firemen showed up.

We're all pretty heartbroken right now. I don't even know how to express my thoughts except to play a song my dad put on when we were going to the trailer. *cries*


----------



## Copchick

DA - I'm so sorry to hear of your trailer burning. It may sound hollow, but knowing that no one was hurt, I hope is some consolation. Your Dad could have been asleep when it started. He's very lucky. Take time to mourn the times that were spent in that trailer with the family. In time you all will realize that it will be time to start to rebuild and to make new memories. Your memories of the trailer won't go away. Glad your Dad is okay. That must have been so frightful for him.

Hugs to you.


----------



## Copchick

Anyone remember these?










I used to love these when I was little. I found a pack at a store that sells candy from way back. I know it's because I'm older, but they're kinda nasty now, yuck. Tastes like concentrated roses. But it is the same taste as when I was little.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*sigh* Copchick. I know you're right. My dad is okay, and it would have killed me to lose him, worse then it does to lose the trailer.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry about the trailer DA, glad your dad made it out unhurt.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Carl caught a fruit rat and was so proud. I petted him and told him what a great hunter he is but I always feel so bad for the rat. They are so cute.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Yeah, yesterday was a bad day. The worst day in a long time. Our families trailer in Pentwater MI burned to the ground yesterday. My dad who was staying there over night. (he does that a lot when he want's to be alone for a while) The fire started just as he was falling asleep. He managed to grab the most precious treasures on his way out, but there is nothing left of it.
> 
> That little trailer held so many precious memories for our family. There is no effing way to replace what we've lost. It hurts my heart that we'll never spend another moment in that wonderful place. It was my great grandfather's trailer first. I know we're all still grieving over it, but it's hurt my dad more. He couldn't even stay there was the firemen showed up.
> 
> We're all pretty heartbroken right now. I don't even know how to express my thoughts except to play a song my dad put on when we were going to the trailer. *cries*
> Tuesday Afternoon-The Moody Blues-(Long Extended Version) - YouTube


DA, I am so so sorry to hear about the fire. Very scary. I am very glad to hear your Father is OK and no one was hurt.


----------



## Hairazor

DA, so sorry for your loss, so happy your Dad is OK.


----------



## debbie5

So sorry, DA. But glad no one is hurt.


----------



## Goblin

Sorry about your trailer, DA. Luckily your father's guardian angel was there to wake him up in time!

Oh....my elf name is Frisbee Sparkley-Toes!


----------



## DanO'TheDead

*There is a Great Pumpkin!*

View attachment Halloween Thankyou.pdf


Got this in the mail today. I have had people say nice things, but never got a thank you and a gift card. What a nice gesture. Halloween people are good. I can feel the post Halloween blues turning to thoughts of Halloween future.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> November 19 is Have A Bad Day Day. I think I'll pass on celebrating that one:jol:


I'm way ahead of you Roxy - I've been celebrating have a bad fortnight!



Dark Angel 27 said:


> Yeah, yesterday was a bad day. The worst day in a long time. Our families trailer in Pentwater MI burned to the ground yesterday. My dad who was staying there over night. (he does that a lot when he want's to be alone for a while) The fire started just as he was falling asleep. He managed to grab the most precious treasures on his way out, but there is nothing left of it.
> 
> That little trailer held so many precious memories for our family. There is no effing way to replace what we've lost. It hurts my heart that we'll never spend another moment in that wonderful place. It was my great grandfather's trailer first. I know we're all still grieving over it, but it's hurt my dad more. He couldn't even stay there was the firemen showed up.
> 
> We're all pretty heartbroken right now. I don't even know how to express my thoughts except to play a song my dad put on when we were going to the trailer. *cries*


OH DA I'm so sorry. I can't imagine what it must be like to lose mementos like that. But you know you will never lose the memories - only the tangible things. The memories will live forever. And it's such a wonderful thing that your dad wasn't hurt. So sorry for your loss though.



DanO'TheDead said:


> Got this in the mail today. I have had people say nice things, but never got a thank you and a gift card. What a nice gesture. Halloween people are good. I can feel the post Halloween blues turning to thoughts of Halloween future.


Awwww Dano that is so sweet of your neighbors. How lovely to know it was appreciated so much!

I started buying a few more pieces of jewelry for the display next year. I should really be buying Christmas stuff.......


----------



## Copchick

Dano - that was so nice! You really made an impression on them.


----------



## Hairazor

DanO, yay for you and your good neighbors!

Oh yeah, Puddin Sparkley-toes


----------



## Death's Door

Hey DA - Sorry for the loss of the trailer, however, I'm very glad that your dad got out safely. 

Dano - Glad to see that you and your neighbors are off to a great start. It is so uplifting when someone takes the time to express their appreciation.

Just call me Jingle Sweet Buns!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

DA, I got that Moody Blues album as a Christmas present when I was in high school. Brings back great memories of family get-togethers for the holidays, just as that trailer has so many memories for you and your family. We can't help but mourn the loss of the physical items memories are associated with, but the good thing is, those memories will still be there for you, as will your dad.

Nipper Peppermint here. Figures - I don't even like peppermint.


----------



## IMU

Why would a person waste my time by stopping me to ask direction, listen to every turn by turn description I give and when I'm done ... say no, that can't be right? Really ... if you think you know the answer to your own question ... don't waste my time! Some people ...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> DA, I got that Moody Blues album as a Christmas present when I was in high school. Brings back great memories of family get-togethers for the holidays, just as that trailer has so many memories for you and your family. We can't help but mourn the loss of the physical items memories are associated with, but the good thing is, those memories will still be there for you, as will your dad.
> 
> Nipper Peppermint here. Figures - I don't even like peppermint.


Yeah, this music immediately conjures up sitting in the front seat of my dad's truck with the windows down and watching the woods flying by. Don't know if you know where Pentwater is, but it's like a whole other world. It's not really heavily dominated by the city. It's a bunch of mom and pop shops and there's trees everywhere! It's a whole different place. The best time is when the leaves change color and you see it everywhere!

This is the other song we remember it by. For some strange reason, we called it the 'Eggs and Bacon' song. Still not sure when that started. :lolkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know you're getting old when People magazine reveals its pick of Sexiest Man Alive (Adam Levine of the band Maroon 5) and you have no idea who they're talking about:jol:

I'm of the opinion he can't possibly compare with previous winners Hugh Jackman and George Clooney. Or Johnny Depp, either.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I would question Levine versus Hugh Jackman (drool) but he probably has the other two beat. He is cut like you wouldn't believe!


----------



## Copchick

P5 - I think we should see pics in order to judge how well they're cut. One pic after another would be fine. . I think Clooney would still get my vote. (Wolf howl here! )


----------



## Goblin

Today is the 50th anniversary of thr JFK assassination! I was in the 7th grade at the time. A classmate 
came back from the bathroom and told the teacher the president had been shot. She thought he was
making it up, but he kept insisting he was telling the truth. We had a tv used to watch those old science 
programs on the educational channel, so she turned it on and it confirmed the president had been shot! We 
watched the news till time to go home and by the time I got home JFK was dead! There were only three 
networks and they covered the assassination all weekend! They closed schools for the funeral Monday.

I was coming home from the supermarket the day of the funeral and was surprised to find our collie, Rusty
standing on the sidewalk! He had disappeared 8 months earlier and we had given up all hope of seeing him
again! Rusty followed me home and there he remained till he died in 1973!


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> You know you're getting old when People magazine reveals its pick of Sexiest Man Alive (Adam Levine of the band Maroon 5) and you have no idea who they're talking about:jol:
> 
> I'm of the opinion he can't possibly compare with previous winners Hugh Jackman and George Clooney. Or Johnny Depp, either.


OMG what were they thinking! Hugh Jackman is so gorgeous. I'll leave George for you Tina! LOL And put Johnny Depp in his pirate garb and a bit of eye liner and I'm there!


----------



## Copchick

Re: Goblin's post - isn't it odd how we can remember specific details on a day that changes history or the world as we know it because it effects so many people so profoundly. Kennedy's assassination was before my time but for me my moments are 9/11/01 and 4/4/09, when three Pittsburgh Police officers were killed. For both dates I can remember extreme detail. 

How wonderful on such an awful day that you had found your dog, Goblin.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Like CopChick, Kennedy's assassination was before my time (by 16 years) but I can give you a run down of exactly what I did and where I went on September 11, 2001.

I can remember doing a term paper in high school on Kennedy. The quote I used to close the paper was by a reporter. "The world has seen the passing of the last gunslinger", which I think was appropriate to describe the event.


----------



## Evil Queen

I believe the anniversary is tomorrow 11/22/63. I was 14 months old and remember my mother crying. I talked to her about it after becoming an adult and confirmed the memory I had from such a young age.


----------



## Death's Door

I wasn't even born yet when JFK died. 9/11 was the day that I remember so vividly. Also when Princess Diana died, I was up watching tv (couldn't sleep that morning) and heard the newcaster confirm her death for the first time. As a kid, I remember the impact of Elvis' and John Lennon's death had around the neighborhood and school.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was living in La Mesa, California and in grade school when Kennedy was shot. I remember the teachers calling us in from the playground and telling us the news, and then saying we would have a moment of silence for the President. I had no idea what I was supposed to do during the moment of silence, being a kid and all.

I also remember watching the story unfold on the news and how quiet the neighborhood was - none of us went outside to play, which was significant considering the number of families with young kids there were living on our block.


----------



## Hairazor

I was in the hallway at school and my older sister was crying and when I asked why she said JFK had been shot. I remember my family glued to the TV for several days. What a loss!


----------



## Haunted Spider

I watched a video on it in High school. I wasn't born yet


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Neither was I. That was about 20 years before my time.


----------



## Headless

I don't remember Kennedy's death, I was only 2.5 years old. 

I remember waking up to the radio on my clock hearing the news that Elvis was dead. It was school holidays here at the time. I remember hearing the news about Diana's death. We were at a dog show 3 hours away and someone had heard the news on the radio and it swept across the entire showground within minutes. I remember that affected me quite a bit as we were almost the same age (she was 23 days older than me). I also remember I had fallen asleep on the couch and I woke up to see 9/11 unfold on tv. I was so gripped by the events that I just sat there and couldn't move.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

I don't remember JFK he was before my time, but I remember the first time the trade center was bombed. I was a new ARMY wife living in Redbank, NJ when the mail man told me to turn on the TV. I was terrified because even though it was still 3-4 hours away it was so close to home! Then when 9/11 happened I remember watching everything unfold while talking on the phone with my Mom. We were both stunned!


----------



## Zurgh

I can't seem to remember tomorrow so well...


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Let's see! I was still living on Long Island, I was in first grade and an announcement came over the PA saying that President Kennedy had just been shot. I think we had parent teacher conferences because I remember my parents were there also.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I was old enough to be aware when Elvis passed. My father worked for MIT and traveled a lot but that summer he was going to be gone for 3 months so he took us (his family) with him. We went to Carmel, CA. My father signed my brother and me up for diving lessons. We were both certified that summer at 9 and 10. All the rest of the people were grown men, mostly men from Vietnam. Even if you dove in VN, you had to be certified in the states to get air. My best friends mother had just passed away from cancer so my Father flew her out with us. I remember hanging out at a pool with my BF and the word came that Elvis died. I remember looking at her and she said oh he's a famous guy and we went on swimming.


----------



## debbie5

Ween counter is busted (up top). Time to re-start the countdown...


----------



## Goblin

I was in the six grade when the Cuban Missile Crisis happened. The grownups were expecting
a nuclear war between the USA and Russia. They were talking the end of world and it sure
scared the @#%@ out of us kids! I was in high school when Bobby Kennedy and Martin
Luther King were killed! Those were days that shocked the nation!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

^ I believe both dogs and cats do this actually LOL

What a couple of weeks. Thankfully here is OZ it's Friday night. I'm on my second wine and I plan to have at least one more - it's been that kind of day! Tomorrow we are heading off to the big smoke (aka Melbourne) to go to the two big Christmas decoration stores with my daughter (aka self confessed Christmas junkie). I am going to endeavour to get into the Christmas spirit myself and have an amazing Christmas. Dammit - I earned it this year!


----------



## RoxyBlue

November 22 is Go For A Ride Day - as long as you aren't Tessio in "The Godfather":googly:



debbie5 said:


> Ween counter is busted (up top). Time to re-start the countdown...


It's like that movie "Groundhog Day" - the same thing keeps repeating over and over until we get it right:jol:


----------



## Spooklights

I can't believe Thanksgiving is this Thursday already. I guess I'll be making pies next week. Maybe I'll make an extra one just for "home use". Yum!


----------



## randomr8

Death's Door said:


> Don't tell me you're gonna leave us hanging?
> 
> Hubby was in a three-day striper tournament and placed third. He and the captain got the first and third place. I met up with him yesterday at his club and had a great time with the other fisherman and their wives. Had a great spread of food, prizes and door prizes. By 7 p.m. we were home and he went right to bed. I covered him up and the snoring began. He was a pooped pup.
> 
> I was a social butterfly on Saturday. Met up with the Jersey Devil's M&T group on Saturday and had a great time hanging out with them going over videos/pictures of our yardhaunts. I enjoy planning and going over ideas for the new year.
> 
> I had to leave early to meet up with my Pokeno ladies for the evening. We had the Thanksgiving theme going on as far as decorations and food. Our potluck consisted of baked turkey, stuffing, homemade gravy, twice baked garlic baked potatoes (I made the potatoes), cranberry sauce, candied yams, corn muffins, green bean casserole, various appetizers and carmel pecan cupcakes in case you had any room.  I must say it was a very uplifting Saturday after running errands and mulching the leaves for three hours on Friday.


I guess I just can't get enough coffee today. I kept on reading "striper" as "stripper" It actually worked fine for the first couple of sentences....


----------



## debbie5

OMG. Girl Scouts would be awesome if it weren't for all the jerky WOMEN involved....LOVE the girls...the adults: not so much. The girls designed the float for tomorrow's Xmas parade. I sketched it up and helped design it too, as I have a design & theatre background. Everyone (kids & adults) agreed on the design, and now the other adults are changing the design (not for the better, either). It's become an exercise (for me) in shutting my mouth, something I do believe I have failed in all my life..... Unless something is physically or financially un-doable, I think the adults should do the design the girls wanted.
(going back to hide in my Cave of Solitude...right after I get done painting the last of the designs for the float, which I had to wait to do last-minute, as no one gave me my supplies before now....). ARGH!

Ok Ok..I swear, I need to find a way to volunteer, without having much contact with these women...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Were the other adults who want to change the design involved in helping with the original design, Deb? If not, the adults and kids who were should politely suggest they KEEP OUT OF IT! Okay, well, maybe not the kids because that would be considered poor form by the adults, but the other adults can say it 

My experience with volunteering is that there are always people who don't want to do the legwork, but are entirely willing to tell you how you should have done it. Smile graciously, say "How interesting", and then do what you were going to do in the first place. A variation of this technique has worked for my parents for close to 65 years now. That's what my mom considers the secret to a successful marriage


----------



## Lunatic

@Debbie,
Wow, a float...that's pretty cool!
Yeah....dealing with the adults can be a drag. I work with a bunch and well...it can be a drag. 
Good luck with the parade!


----------



## Lord Homicide

First wave of winter storms have showed up... It will be a good, lazy and unproductive weekend laying with the wife and dog on the couch watching movies... and drinking a glass of cheap bourbon.


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> OMG. Girl Scouts would be awesome if it weren't for all the jerky WOMEN involved....LOVE the girls...the adults: not so much. The girls designed the float for tomorrow's Xmas parade. I sketched it up and helped design it too, as I have a design & theatre background. Everyone (kids & adults) agreed on the design, and now the other adults are changing the design (not for the better, either). It's become an exercise (for me) in shutting my mouth, something I do believe I have failed in all my life..... Unless something is physically or financially un-doable, I think the adults should do the design the girls wanted.
> (going back to hide in my Cave of Solitude...right after I get done painting the last of the designs for the float, which I had to wait to do last-minute, as no one gave me my supplies before now....). ARGH!
> 
> Ok Ok..I swear, I need to find a way to volunteer, without having much contact with these women...


Working with volunteers is always character building Deb. I admire you for your perseverance. And from a coordinating volunteers perspective - although many hands is a nice concept - sometimes its just better to have a few dedicated people who are working for the cause instead of notoriety for themselves..... Unfortunately it's usually the latter that create the problems. Good luck!

Christmas shopping starts today..... wish me luck!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Hope everyone is having a great week leading up to Turkey Day. I'm attempting to stay out of the way for a few weeks. I got a severe case of burnout right after Halloween, and have only opened the shop door one time since. Seems like I always get a little post season depression, but this year is worse than most years. I just don't want to do anything. I'm sure it will pass, just not sure when.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Not to worry Bio, we all need some down time to let the dust settle and recharge those batteries. Let it take all the time it needs to. This is a hobby not a job. And if you work at it all the time it will no longer be fun and rewarding.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

Sigh - I completely forgot that my leaf blower/vacuum died last year right at the end of leaf gathering and mulching. I discovered it today when I thought I could get in some vacuuming and mulching before this "Winter weather advisory" shows up. I think they're trying to scare the hell out of people. People are beginning to get into a panic. Okay winter seems a bit early this year with its early cold and snow, but come on people, it's the end of November! Don't be scared, this happens each and every year. Aren't you used to it yet? Suck it up, adjust and move on.

Sorry, rant complete.  Just killing time until my newly ordered leaf blower is ready to pick up. I'll be vacuuming leaves in the blowing snow. Lol, that'll really give my neighbors something to talk about.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

LOL Goblin - good thing I don't like Turkey! Chickens take less time to cook = less wine = no ruined Christmas dinner!

Christmas will be a pretty short affair for us this year with daughter travelling down for lunch and then heading back to partner's parents for dinner. Unfortunately now there is just myself, my partner and my mom so it's pretty mundane without anyone else. May have a family friend coming as well but won't know until closer to the day. I guess it beats arguments that I know some families have at this time of the year.

Christmas shopping is started. Christmas decorating pending.


----------



## Lunatic

Copchick said:


> Sorry, rant complete.  Just killing time until my newly ordered leaf blower is ready to pick up. I'll be vacuuming leaves in the blowing snow. Lol, that'll really give my neighbors something to talk about.


Oh CC, the neighbors are already talking about you...
Just kidding my dear. Getting cold in the northeast! BTW, I've got some leaves in my planting beds that need to be removed. Hey, maybe you could come over when you get your new leaf vacuum thingy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

November 24 is:

Celebrate Your Unique Talent Day
D.B. Cooper Day
Mother Goose Day


----------



## Copchick

^ Sounds like an invitation for everyone to say what their unique talent is.

Mine is that I have an incredible memory. I can remember people's faces, situations I'm in with great detail, or driving some place and being able to get back there again no matter the length of time that has gone by. 

What's yours?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm a superb multi-tasker, which is extremely handy at work since my boss is absolutely linear in how he does things. I'm also good at finding the humor in most situations, which makes life ever so much more pleasant


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Let's see....unique talent??? Well, I'm not sure how unique it is, but I am a crackerjack soap doll finder (when they are hidden in knot holes in trees), I can walk like an Egyptian, and my neighbor's name is Boo......


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My co-workers say that I have the unique talent of being able to look at an inmate and know if he has contraband, or if he's violating the rules in some other way. I've tried to tell them that I just observe body language, but they don't buy it.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Mine is that I have an incredible memory.


 most chicks do! The Rolodex of memories.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Hum a unique talent? My daughter would say mine is being able to look at a picture and make the costume the people are wearing without a pattern. However, I never think they turn out all that great...that is probably the large dose of self doubt talking.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Found out I have gallstones...and have to get them removed. I can't even sleep right now due to the pain. So I'm hoping posting on here will distract me from the pain I feel right now. Can't wait till I go to the doctors tomorrow.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Tina I wish I had your talent - I am terrible with people's names and unless an event has some sort of emotional trigger for me my memory is pretty crap really! 

Like Roxy - I'm pretty good at multi-tasking (handy for work). I think one of my past talents used to be as a dog handler - showing dogs - I could always seem to get the best out of dogs whether they were mine or other people's. Wish my knee wasn't so crappy these days - I wouldn't mind going to a show once in a while.

Graveyard Ghost - I hope everything goes well with your appointment. I haven't had gallstones before but I know they are darned painful.


----------



## Hairazor

Spills Partyman

Ouch Graveyard_Ghost, hope all gets quickly resolved.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think my laptop must have gallstones, because it just died. Either that, or it saw me unwrapping a new flashdrive for making backup copies and decided to crash before I could start copying files. Good thing Spooky1 has a laptop:jol:


----------



## Spooklights

Crunky Partyman. Sort of has a ring to it. 

I can't believe it's Thanksgiving week already. I need to think about getting the turkey thawed and brined.  And I'm still putting away assorted Halloween stuff, too...I really got behind this year. (Oh all right....I just didn't want to put it away.)


----------



## Death's Door

Hammer Strongpour. Hmmmm

Ouch GG - I hope you get them out! Very painful.

I will be getting the turkey out of the freezer when I get home tonight. Still cleaning up the den from Halloween. 

I didn't know how much I missed pumpkin martinis. It's was a while since I had one (2005 was the last time) and when hubby took me to dinner on Friday after a busy day of food shopping for my house and the Thanksgiving Feast at work, I decided to have a pumpkin martini for my dessert. That led to another. 

Tonight I'm going to the Ladies Auxilliary meeting and we are having a "Dirty Santa" gift exchange. The gift amount is for $5 and if you pick a gift and someone else likes it, then can take it from you thus making you pillage someone else's gift. For my gift, I made non-edible cinnamon gingerbread man ornaments and placed them in a gingerbread candy dish. I think it will go over well.


----------



## Copchick

Death's Door said:


> I didn't know how much I missed pumpkin martinis. I decided to have a pumpkin martini for my dessert. That led to another.


That sounds good, DD! I haven't seen them around, but sounds like I would probably enjoy one too.

Drunkin Elf Name: Drinky Burpsalot. HA, HA, HA!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

Going to apply for home heating aid tomorrow at the Dep't. of Social Services. For those of you who have never been to one, thank your lucky stars. It is like a sideshow of human oddities and various pathogens....I kid you not: I come home from there and take a shower. Ick.


----------



## Headless

With all the crap continuing at work I just couldn't face it today. I barely slept last night and woke with a massive headache this morning. Took some pills and rolled back into bed. Sometimes you just need to have a mental health day. I spent most of the day doing a huge spring clean through the bedrooms, bathroom and laundry. Tired but happy with a productive day.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Headless, have you considered the benefits of a mildly psychotic episode concerning your fractious co-worker? Sometimes, it helps to just blow a gasket on someone. At least, it helps to make them be a little more careful around you.

We have a young man where I work who does not need to be in any form of law enforcement. He will sit with his back to the inmates and watch TV, doesn't pay attention to his surroundings, and is a little too enthusiastic about arguing and shouting profanity at inmates. Most of the other officers on my shift have had to "save" him more than once. I had to save him for the first time last night. I did, however, let him know that I will not repeat this. The next time he decides to curse at an inmate and argue with him, I am going to let him learn one of life's hard lessons. I won't let the inmate hurt my fellow officer, but I might let him wake the youngster up a bit. Sometimes you have to get your lip split to learn that you aren't invincible.


----------



## Hairazor

Geez Bio, sure wouldn't want to think you might have to count on him in a pinch!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Muddled Partyfoul. Sounds like a character from the Hobbit. Well, at least it's not Slartibartfast.


----------



## jdubbya

Dropped off two "care packages" for my oldest son who is in Afghanistan. They should reach him right before Christmas. He'll be spending Thanksgiving at a remote outpost. Almost no amenities, including no hot water. They'll be lucky to have a decent meal on Thanksgiving. His packages will be waiting for him at his main base when he gets done there in a couple weeks. So glad that one of my boys is back in the U.S. but missing the other one terribly a this time of year in particular. Interestingly, the more I hear from him about life over there, the less I have to complain about here.


----------



## randomr8

Since everyone has an extra 5k....and the description is the best!

http://odditymall.com/lifesize-animated-talking-reindeer


----------



## RoxyBlue

BioHazardCustoms said:


> We have a young man where I work who does not need to be in any form of law enforcement. He will sit with his back to the inmates and watch TV, doesn't pay attention to his surroundings, and is a little too enthusiastic about arguing and shouting profanity at inmates.


And besides, shouting profanity is one of those things best used infrequently if the intent is for it to be at all effective. I used to work with a very gentle, soft spoken man who could quiet a room full of people just by saying "damn" once in a sentence. It was so rare that we knew he was really mad when that word popped out of his mouth.

Just curious - do the inmates respond well at all to someone who is firm, fair, and treats them with some level of decency, or do you find that's a recipe for being taken advantage of?

JD, Glad to hear one boy is home and sorry you'll be missing the other. I'm sure he'll be happy to have a care package from folks who love him.


----------



## theundeadofnight

Nice find randomr8 , the description is perfect.


----------



## Spooklights

Headless said:


> With all the crap continuing at work I just couldn't face it today. I barely slept last night and woke with a massive headache this morning. Took some pills and rolled back into bed. Sometimes you just need to have a mental health day. I spent most of the day doing a huge spring clean through the bedrooms, bathroom and laundry. Tired but happy with a productive day.


I'm sorry you're having a rough time at work. It's one of those things you just can't walk away from. Have a great Thanksgiving to make up for it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Crusty Dad story - My dad went into the hospital this weekend with a case of pancreatitis. In the ER, he asked the doctor (one of my former classmates) how long he would be in the hospital. Dr Jim said "Anywhere from a few days to a couple of weeks". Dad said "I'm giving you two days". My mother then told Jim "If he tries to leave before you're comfortable with his readiness to leave, he can walk home, because I'm not going to come pick him up".

This is why they've been successfully married for nigh on to 65 years


----------



## scareme

Graveyard_Ghost said:


> Found out I have gallstones...and have to get them removed. I can't even sleep right now due to the pain. So I'm hoping posting on here will distract me from the pain I feel right now. Can't wait till I go to the doctors tomorrow.


Sorry to hear about your pain, but I was reading everyone's talents, then came across your post and thought, damn, that's a talent I wouldn't want. I'm guessing you don't want it either.



Death's Door said:


> Tonight I'm going to the Ladies Auxilliary meeting and we are having a "Dirty Santa" gift exchange. The gift amount is for $5 and if you pick a gift and someone else likes it, then can take it from you thus making you pillage someone else's gift. For my gift, I made non-edible cinnamon gingerbread man ornaments and placed them in a gingerbread candy dish. I think it will go over well.


I would love that gift. My kitchen Christmas theme is gingerbread men. You are just so crafty. I guess that is your hidden talent. That and cooking.



Headless said:


> With all the crap continuing at work I just couldn't face it today. I barely slept last night and woke with a massive headache this morning. Took some pills and rolled back into bed. Sometimes you just need to have a mental health day. I spent most of the day doing a huge spring clean through the bedrooms, bathroom and laundry. Tired but happy with a productive day.


That is just so wrong. Here it would be considered a hostile work environment. Isn't there anything that could be done to assist you?



BioHazardCustoms said:


> We have a young man where I work who does not need to be in any form of law enforcement. He will sit with his back to the inmates and watch TV, doesn't pay attention to his surroundings, and is a little too enthusiastic about arguing and shouting profanity at inmates. Most of the other officers on my shift have had to "save" him more than once. I had to save him for the first time last night. I did, however, let him know that I will not repeat this. The next time he decides to curse at an inmate and argue with him, I am going to let him learn one of life's hard lessons. I won't let the inmate hurt my fellow officer, but I might let him wake the youngster up a bit. Sometimes you have to get your lip split to learn that you aren't invincible.


He sounds like someone who only learns from a life lesson. Who was it that said youth is wasted on the young?



jdubbya said:


> Dropped off two "care packages" for my oldest son who is in Afghanistan. They should reach him right before Christmas. He'll be spending Thanksgiving at a remote outpost. Almost no amenities, including no hot water. They'll be lucky to have a decent meal on Thanksgiving. His packages will be waiting for him at his main base when he gets done there in a couple weeks. So glad that one of my boys is back in the U.S. but missing the other one terribly a this time of year in particular. Interestingly, the more I hear from him about life over there, the less I have to complain about here.


I know what you mean. I was griping to my husband about the air conditioner being broken while he was deployed. Then I saw a picture of the tents they were living in, in the desert, and I shut up. I hope your son gets a good turkey dinner for Thanksgiving.



RoxyBlue said:


> Crusty Dad story - My dad went into the hospital this weekend with a case of pancreatitis. In the ER, he asked the doctor (one of my former classmates) how long he would be in the hospital. Dr Jim said "Anywhere from a few days to a couple of weeks". Dad said "I'm giving you two days". My mother then told Jim "If he tries to leave before you're comfortable with his readiness to leave, he can walk home, because I'm not going to come pick him up".
> 
> This is why they've been successfully married for nigh on to 65 years


Your Dad and Mom sounds like people I'd like to share a beer with. I love visiting with people who've had a full life. They have such a treasury of stories to share.


----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> We have a young man where I work who does not need to be in any form of law enforcement. He will sit with his back to the inmates and watch TV, doesn't pay attention to his surroundings, and is a little too enthusiastic about arguing and shouting profanity at inmates. Most of the other officers on my shift have had to "save" him more than once. I had to save him for the first time last night. I did, however, let him know that I will not repeat this. The next time he decides to curse at an inmate and argue with him, I am going to let him learn one of life's hard lessons. I won't let the inmate hurt my fellow officer, but I might let him wake the youngster up a bit. Sometimes you have to get your lip split to learn that you aren't invincible.


Bio - I deal with the same thing sometimes. Some people just don't know how to talk to others. I may not be the strongest person, but I can persuade someone to drop a weapon, get off a bridge, or just cooperate. It's all in how you talk to people. Sounds like your co-worker's got a case of thinking he's untouchable and nothing can happen to him. Looks like he needs am attitude adjustment. It's funny how some people who come into these type of jobs are so naive. I don't like to see anyone get hurt but it's funny when they get their eyes opened or attitude adjusted. 



randomr8 said:


> Since everyone has an extra 5k....and the description is the best!
> 
> http://odditymall.com/lifesize-animated-talking-reindeer


I love it! WANT IT!



RoxyBlue said:


> Crusty Dad story - My dad went into the hospital this weekend with a case of pancreatitis. In the ER, he asked the doctor (one of my former classmates) how long he would be in the hospital. Dr Jim said "Anywhere from a few days to a couple of weeks". Dad said "I'm giving you two days". My mother then told Jim "If he tries to leave before you're comfortable with his readiness to leave, he can walk home, because I'm not going to come pick him up".
> 
> This is why they've been successfully married for nigh on to 65 years


That is hysterical! Smart woman, your mom.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Thanks everyone. She was back at work today so now has to continue with the disciplinary process. I'll just wait and see what happens out of this. I'm feeling a lot better today but thinking I need to replace that one day per week position with something a little more positive.



scareme said:


> That is just so wrong. Here it would be considered a hostile work environment. Isn't there anything that could be done to assist you?


Parts of it are hostile and parts of it are really lovely to work in. I'll just wait and see how the whole thing pans out I think.



scareme said:


> I know what you mean. I was griping to my husband about the air conditioner being broken while he was deployed. Then I saw a picture of the tents they were living in, in the desert, and I shut up. I hope your son gets a good turkey dinner for Thanksgiving.


Perspective is a wonderful thing. I wish I could send him something too Jdubbya!


----------



## Copchick

Santa calls me: Jolly Twinkle-Toes 

Me and most of my crew will be working tomorrow. We are having a Thanksgiving breakfast at the station where we will be bring in breakfast foods. I figured this will prepare our bellies for turkey later in the day. Little things like this really helps with morale.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

RoxyBlue said:


> And besides, shouting profanity is one of those things best used infrequently if the intent is for it to be at all effective. I used to work with a very gentle, soft spoken man who could quiet a room full of people just by saying "damn" once in a sentence. It was so rare that we knew he was really mad when that word popped out of his mouth.
> 
> Just curious - do the inmates respond well at all to someone who is firm, fair, and treats them with some level of decency, or do you find that's a recipe for being taken advantage of?


*That's me. I'm soft-spoken, so the inmates know that when my voice gets loud and deep, it's time to stop whatever you are doing. 
What they taught us in the academy was to be firm, fair, and consistent. I tend to treat people the way that I want to be treated, and show the same respect that I expect. So far it has worked out well for me. The inmates know what I expect, and what foolishness I will not put up with.*



scareme said:


> He sounds like someone who only learns from a life lesson. Who was it that said youth is wasted on the young?
> 
> .


*I agree that a life lesson would probably be the best thing, but where I work, it could be the last thing he ever learns.*



Copchick said:


> Bio - I deal with the same thing sometimes. Some people just don't know how to talk to others. I may not be the strongest person, but I can persuade someone to drop a weapon, get off a bridge, or just cooperate. It's all in how you talk to people. Sounds like your co-worker's got a case of thinking he's untouchable and nothing can happen to him. Looks like he needs am attitude adjustment. It's funny how some people who come into these type of jobs are so naive. I don't like to see anyone get hurt but it's funny when they get their eyes opened or attitude adjusted.


*Not sure if it's just a case of not knowing how to talk to people, or if he's still young and naive enough to believe the badge makes him untouchable. I can defuse 90% of situations without incident. The other 10% don't generally cause me much trouble. Like I said before, I believe he would benefit from a good educational smack in the mouth. If this were a security job at the mall, I think he would probably be okay. But it is not, and some of these guys have knives that they don't have a problem using on Officers. I agree that a lot of this job is all in how you talk to people, which is a skill he has not yet mastered. I told him that Game Stop is looking for holiday help, and he should consider it.*

My supervisor said something to me about this last night. I was told that I shouldn't have spoken to him about it inside the block, but should have waited until we were in the parking lot on our way home. I explained that I did so inside the prison because he was causing a disruption in my block which had the potential to get me hurt.


----------



## Death's Door

Being Santa's helper has dubbed me the name, "Purdy McGlitter"!

Headless - hope things start looking up for you. It's tough enough to have to good to work and deal with what the day dishes out anyways, but having issues with somebody just makes it harder. I glad you did the mental health day and worked it into a positive. 

Roxy - your mom rules!!!!

We had our Thanksgiving Feast yesterday at work and was a great success. I love tasting everyone's dishes and swapping recipes. Today, I'm still feeling the soreness in my feet. I had great help with setting up, putting out the food, and cleaning up. We get out at 1 p.m. today and when I get home I can start my own food preparations for Thanksgiving. I did manage to make/bake my pies when I got home after work. Was so tired that I fell asleep on the couch at 10:30 last night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

BoBunny Merry-Mess here:jol:

November 27 is Pins and Needles Day; According to holidayinsights.com: "The real origin of this special day goes back to the labor movement in the 1930s. The pro-labor Broadway musical Pins and Needles opened on this day in 1937, at the Labor Stage Theater in New York City. This play was written by Harold Rome. It was produced by the International Ladies Garment Workers' Union. Union members made up the cast. It ran for 1108 performances, once holding the record for longevity."

The more current meaning is that it's a day of eager anticipation of some future event about to unfold, like the turkey stupor most people will be experiencing sometime late tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Hairazor

Cosmo Sugar-Stitches here


----------



## scareme

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I told him that Game Stop is looking for holiday help, and he should consider it.[/B]
> 
> My supervisor said something to me about this last night. I was told that I shouldn't have spoken to him about it inside the block, but should have waited until we were in the parking lot on our way home. I explained that I did so inside the prison because he was causing a disruption in my block which had the potential to get me hurt.


I love your Game Stop quip. So funny. And I agree with you about saying something at work. I'm sure the prisoners are watching you as well as him to see how you handle it. I'm surprised at the parking lot remark remark. That sounds unprofessional.

Pixie Pointy Ears. Yeah, I've been called that a few times. What name I'd really want is Bo Bunny McSprinkles. If anyone has that name I'll trade you. I'll even throw in some candy canes to sweeten the deal.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Actually the "wait until you're outside to correct an employee" remark is pretty much another version of the good advice that you don't criticize an employee in front of others in your workplace. The difference here, of course, is that in a typical business setting, you're not having to deal with threats of bodily harm


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

so....it begins as it ended....


----------



## debbie5

I cannot believe that stores are open *all day* on Thanksgiving. Department stores, not drug stores/essential stores. 
I refuse to shop on Thanksgiving or Black Friday. I did the Friday thing once: never again.

My 9 year old made a wreck of her room again, not putting her clothes away and *walking on them* so I have to wash them again. I thought I was gonna lose my cool on her if I had to go in & help her pick it up (again). So, I paid my 16 year old $5 and had her supervise & they both did it. They did it faster than I would have done, and I didn't yell at anyone. Success! Working smarter, not harder....


----------



## RoxyBlue

My laptop has arisen from the dead. I left it unplugged since yesterday, then tried firing it up on battery power only and it worked. I have no idea why, so it must be another of those great mysteries of life.

Perhaps needless to say, I've spent the last hour or so copying files over to an external hard drive in case it decides to die again.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Roxy who knows with electronics, I revived my IPad once by putting it on my lap upside down and beating it with the palm of my hand to the tune of "Jingle Bells". I thought it was a goner anyway so I figured what did I have to lose. Felt good when it came back to life that was 2 years ago and it's still going strong..


----------



## scareme

I wonder if you would have gotten the same response with Hava Nagila.


----------



## Goblin

Happy Thanksgiving to my favorite bunch of turkeys!


----------



## Bone Dancer




----------



## Headless

Yeah they are my favorite bunch of turkeys too Goblin!

Another day closer to the weekend.....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, today marks the 33rd annual battle in my epic war with large, gobbling birds. I've won 32 so far, and have been fasting since lunchtime yesterday in preparation. There is a 22 lb bird in my oven right now, and I plan to defeat it before nightfall. Wish me luck, everyone!

Oh, and also, Happy Thanksgiving!

According to the image above, my Turkey name is Yammy Tryptophanny. Only problem is that I don't eat yams. They take up space that could be better filled with more turkey.


----------



## Hairazor

Luck Bio, you can do it.

Yammy P-Pie here


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yammy Featherbrain wishing everyone a Happy Thanksgiving! Woohoo a 5 day weekend..


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Wife's turkey name is Yam Bam P-Pie, and her sister is Salty Tryptophanny. I guess that means that in Turkey world, I am married to the other sister? That's just gross....


----------



## Bone Dancer

I'm heading over to my brothers for Thanksgiving which means:
1) Great food
2) Left overs to take home
3) No dishes to wash.

It doesnt get better then that.


----------



## scareme

I guess I'm dining with Captain Cornucopia today. The kids are lunching with their in-laws and we get them for the supper meal. That gives us some extra time to get things done. I'll use some of that time to check out the ads for Black Friday. I think we'll head out after the dishes are done. I know a lot of people won't shop until tomorrow, but as log as the stores are open, and I can't get up at 4:00 am. Our refrigerator is limping along on it's last leg, so I guess that decided it for us, as to what will be our gift to each other this year. 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Copchick

Yawn, I am definitely in a turkey coma.


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Thanksgiving! No turkey for us until Friday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My laptop is still alive - all is well


----------



## debbie5

I made the moistest, most amazing turkey..not bad for my 1st Thanksgiving cooked 100% by me. My mom almost nagged me to death, though.."Do you have sugar in the carrots? Are you making pan gravy or what?" Agghh....we kept it simple and still had a ton of food leftover...hope everyone had a joyous & safe holiday. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Zurgh

Got the bladed war mace & spiked riot shield readied to go out and do some black Friday chopping, er... shopping. Closest thing to medieval warfare and gladiatorial combat that you don't need to be certified for in our modern space-aged-a-go-go society...:googly:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

The turkey almost defeated me, but I got my second wind after a short nap, and emerged victorious from Thanksgiving 2013. I was in such a good mood after winning that I mistakenly agreed to take my wife to the Black Friday sales this morning. She wants some Rachel Ray pots, and something game related for my son. 

I am also planning to make Turkey Sausage Gumbo since the weatherman said it's supposed to be around freezing all this week, and I think that will keep me from getting turkey burnout.


----------



## Blackrose1978

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving! I got to spend it with my Wal-Mart family catering to people who confused the term black Friday with Thanksgiving. After working a 1p-10p shift during all the fun sales that everyone HAD to have, I go back in for a 7am-3pm shift for actual Friday sale! It is definitely different being a manager and working the sales. I got to be the one in charge of the garden center registers! And from the sounds of it my area went more smoothly in the check out process!


----------



## Headless

Hope everyone had a lovely Thanksgiving. It's not celebrated at all in Australia. 

While we are giving thanks - Thank Heaven for online shopping! I've bought maybe 1/3 of my Christmas gifts online so far. Although yesterday I did pick up a really cute teapot and 2 pairs of matching cups & saucers at a local store after being informed a teapot was one of the things my daughter wanted for Christmas.


----------



## scareme

Sorry you had to work, Blackrose, but I was one of those thoughtless people out shopping. I did thank every employee I had contact with, for being there. It's just that some of the sales are so enticing. I did get a Christmas tree for my kitchen. I have some ornaments that look like cookies, and so I need a kitchen Christmas tree to put them on. We were at Target three minutes after they opened, and all the cameras were gone. We did find a refrigerator at Sears, and it will be delivered on Monday. For just $10 more they are taking away our crippled one. So that is our gift to each other. 

It was so nice out today my husband got the Christmas lights put up. I'm still taking down my Thanksgiving decorations, but I should get to the Christmas decorations tomorrow. It's weird, having hubby home throws off my calendar. I swear everyday I think it's Sunday. I turn on the TV to watch CBS Sunday Morning, and then remember it's only Thursday, or Friday. It's going to be a long weekend.


----------



## Zurgh

I was lucky, didn't have to go out today and fight the zombie shoppers, or become one... think I'll play video games instead... :googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Went to black friday today. Wife got a cricut express and a set of Rachel Ray cookware. I didn't tell her I had bought them, just snuck them out to the tuck and locked them in the tool box. hehehehe. Then I acted like I was irritated because we went to Black Friday. LOL, gotta keep her guessing.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ok,Ok, it's time got get the Halloween decorations down. Not to worry, I am reasonably sure they will be down before Christmas. I do like the look of the tombstones with some snow on them though.


----------



## Lunatic

I love the movie Elf.
"SANTA!!!!!" 
"I Know him."


----------



## Evil Queen

I stayed home, hubby went shopping all day. At least I got a Kenmore stand mixer out of the deal.


----------



## Zurgh

BD, I still have yet to pack up my toys, er... decorations... most everything is off display, but next to nothing has been put up yet...

EQ, stand mixer kick ass!


----------



## debbie5

I need advice: I have a friend who goes WAY overboard in giving presents...she spends way too much on me, and now has even started giving my kids presents for Xmas, too. I have scaled back over the past years as I really can't afford to give presents (she knows this & I've nicely told her how it makes me feel awkward), and don't like to give cheap, mindless, generic presents. Long story short: can't I just bake her a few dozen of my amazing choc chip cookies, call it a gift & thereby and fix my guilt at not being able to buy her an "equal" present?? She's **really** hard to buy for, as she has everything... one thing that makes *no* sense is that last year, she gave me a gift that I am almost pretty certain was a re-gift from someone else, which just confirms my hunch that all this gifting is some weird b.s.


----------



## Evil Queen

I bake for all of my adult family and friends. They all look forward to, especially since most of them work full time and don't have time to bake.


----------



## scareme

I think cookies would be a great gift. Don't worry about the kids getting gifts. It's Christmas, kids should get gifts. Just make sure they write a thank you note, and you're good. And I see nothing wrong with re-gifting, as long as you're not giving it back to the person who gave it to you (this happened to my co-worker). And it beats taking almost every gift someone gave you and bringing it to their garage sale and wanting them to sell it for you. Which happened at my garage sale. My daughter put every gift in her car and didn't give the girl a dime for. I told my daughter she should give the girl something, and she said why should she have to pay twice for something. Sometimes life is just a mine field we walk through.


----------



## debbie5

Yay! Cookies it is! Thanks.


----------



## debbie5

That is: if I can find an electrician to fix my wiring to my oven by Xmas...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

scareme said:


> Sometimes life is just a mine field we walk through.


 I know I'll be using this line, so true.


----------



## Headless

Nothing wrong with baking Deb! Personally I think most holidays/celebrations are far too commercial these days.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Deb, I was always taught that the thought which goes into the gift means more than the gift itself. For my adult friends and relatives, I usually make something. I have been since I worked a minimum wage dead end job. Granted, they all get a slightly different version of the same thing, but they all expect it by now. I believe that if I won the lottery and bought them all a gift, they'd think I was abducted by aliens. 

Now I do happen to spend a little money and buy gifts for their kids, but kids should get toys for Christmas. 

Cookies should definitely be okay, because cookies are delicious.


----------



## scareme

Thanks JT


----------



## Hairazor

^Hahahaha!


----------



## Spooky1

Thanksgiving dinner was wonderful, and now I'm in a self induced lunch leftover coma.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

This week has been good for me so far. My mother made lots of pumpkin bread, it was yummy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing wrong with giving homemade cookies as Christmas gifts. I've long since reached the point where I really don't want more "things" in the house unless they're edible Food gifts are perfect because they're enjoyed while they last and you don't have something that needs to be either stored or regularly dusted for as long as you live.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

Leftover mashed potatos & stuffing with some carrots mashed in...a little egg to bind it, then patted into a small patty, dropped onto 
some panko & fried. HEAVENLY faux potato pancake!! SO good.


----------



## Headless

One pretty happy little Ebay Shopper here - just won this!



















Needs a lot of work but I have plans for it.

Didn't quite get to put up the tree - being December 1st - but I did bake some cookies. I guess there are still a few hours in the day.


----------



## scareme

I think that's beautiful just the way it is.

I got the tree in the kitchen put up. It fits perfect. Now to find the hooks. Last year I couldn't find which box they were in so I bought new ones. Of course right after that I found the old ones. I better find them this year.


----------



## Headless

It does look nice Scareme but there are quite a few cracks here and there including a big one down the back. No one will be riding it - but I'd like to give it a bit of an overhaul.


----------



## Hairazor

Nice win Headless!


----------



## debbie5

LOVE that horse!!
is it Monday yet? I need a rest....


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Death's Door

Headless - I love the rocking horse you scored.

I do the cookies as presents because I give them to some of the people at work that help me out and I also give them to friends and family. I agree with Roxy as far as having enough stuff already. However, I never turn down a Halloween related gift. 

I went to the Eagles-Cardinals game with hubby yesterday. He won the tickets and parking pass from my niece's benefit. First time I ever saw a professional football game at the stadium. Had fun and actually knew some of what was going on as far as the plays were going. Went out for dinner after that and I was a pooped pup by the time we got home.


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> Nothing wrong with giving homemade cookies as Christmas gifts. I've long since reached the point where I really don't want more "things" in the house unless they're edible Food gifts are perfect because they're enjoyed while they last and you don't have something that needs to be either stored or regularly dusted for as long as you live.


Due to the fact that there are only adults in my family, we haven't exchanged gifts for years. Everyone has everything they want. And like you, Roxie, none of us want more "things" taking up room. Food gifts are always acceptable though, and we usually have some cookies or homemade fruitcakes going around. My sister makes a killer fruitcake, maybe she'll make me some this year!


----------



## Copchick

I had my filter removed from the vein in my abdomen they installed back in Oct. It was out patient and all went well. No stitches but boy is my neck sore from them trying to shove a large sheath into the vein on my neck to then insert a cable to hook onto the filter's hook. They wouldn't let me keep the filter. I was thinking maybe making it into a ring or something. I'm restricted for 48 hours. No driving, no bending over, nothing exerting, etc.  But I like to push the edge of the envelope. I'll comply for the rest of the day/night, but tomorrow the rules get broken.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Back home now after spending a few days with my family in Ohio. It was good to see some of my nieces/nephews that I don't get to see very often. We had 22 people for the one-day-later Thanksgiving dinner on Friday, and only one of those was not family.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Copchick glad all went well. Enjoy relaxing for a while.

Roxyblue welcome back glad you had a good time with the family.


----------



## Hairazor

Glad all went well Copchick but don't overdo, please


----------



## Goblin

Glad everything went okay Copchick. Take it easy.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*I'm also glad things went well for you Copchick. But I think I would adhear to your doctors advise and not overdo it. Nothing wrong with just taking it easy for a few days like they say. You don't want to have something go possibly wrong, after having things go so right! Let the body heal, and give it time to function properly!*_


----------



## Headless

Yeah I'm with the rest Tina - don't overdo it - you had a pretty scary incident and we all sure want you around here for a long time to come!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm going to agree. Don't overdo things, unless by things you mean rest and follow the Doc's orders. In which case, please carry on.


----------



## debbie5

Time to veg, CopChick! Glad all went well.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Copchick - Just chill for a while. I know it's hard to do but you have your orders.

Roxy - Glad that you had a great time with family over the Thanksgiving weekend.

Getting ready to take down the Thanksgiving/autumnal decorations tonight. I need to start decorating for Christmas this weekend. I'm glad that it's not as much as Halloween.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Take it easy Tina, don't make me come out there.

It's a shame they didn't let you keep the filter, it's not like they will reuse it or anything.
They let me keep the last ICD they took out an replaced. I told them I was making a collection. Anyway, take it easy for a couple of days. You have a great excuse, use it.


----------



## scareme

Death's Door said:


> I went to the Eagles-Cardinals game with hubby yesterday. He won the tickets and parking pass from my niece's benefit. First time I ever saw a professional football game at the stadium. Had fun and actually knew some of what was going on as far as the plays were going. Went out for dinner after that and I was a pooped pup by the time we got home.


I've been to a couple of pro football games and I find the best part of the game is people watching. There is such variety of people. Of course some of the games were Packer games, and they are well know for their crazy fans. I'm glad you had fun. Did you get to do any tailgating?



Copchick said:


> I had my filter removed from the vein in my abdomen they installed back in Oct. It was out patient and all went well. No stitches but boy is my neck sore from them trying to shove a large sheath into the vein on my neck to then insert a cable to hook onto the filter's hook. They wouldn't let me keep the filter. I was thinking maybe making it into a ring or something. I'm restricted for 48 hours. No driving, no bending over, nothing exerting, etc.  But I like to push the edge of the envelope. I'll comply for the rest of the day/night, but tomorrow the rules get broken.


Chicky, do I have to come out there and sit on you? Trust me, you do not want to mess anything up. It's a lot worse if they have to go in and re-fix things. And you don't want to **** those doctors off. They can get real mad when you don't mind. Please, take it easy. You've got a lot of people on here worrying about you already because of your job. Look at Roxy, she had light brown hair before you joined.



RoxyBlue said:


> Back home now after spending a few days with my family in Ohio. It was good to see some of my nieces/nephews that I don't get to see very often. We had 22 people for the one-day-later Thanksgiving dinner on Friday, and only one of those was not family.


I just love big family get together. I'm glad you got the chance to see family you haven't seen in awhile. It makes for an extra special holiday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Copchick, Spooky1 and I waved and said "Hi, Tina!" when we drove past Pittsburgh. Did you hear us?:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Tina, take it easy for a couple days, so you can enjoy the holidays.

Time for me to put up some Christmas decorations.


----------



## Copchick

Okay, okay, point taken.  I did listen for the most part. I didn't over exert myself. I just did a little Christmas shopping today. I didn't fight with anyone and I took my time and didn't carry a heavy load. It was a beautiful day out with the sun and it was decently warm, a good day to be outside. I really wanted to blow and mulch the leaves, but I thought better of it. Tomorrow back to work. I promise I'll be careful. Thanks for the concern guys!

Hey Roxy & Spooky1, I thought I heard someone calling my name, it was you!


----------



## dead hawk

No greater a holiday i hate than christmas, all that cold snow, songs on the radio, annoying happy people. why cant halloween be 2 times a year ;(


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Wow I have been so busy. It feels strange to say that and to not have been busy working on a prop or decorating for Halloween! However I have 100% of my Christmas shopping done, and have over half wrapped! I love wrapping presents, it's my second favorite thing, right after scaring people on Halloween! I do have to say though that I went out shopping on both Thanksgiving and Black Friday, I didn't get shot or stabbed or trampled which is awesome, last year I almost got trampled in Wal-Mart. Hubby and I were smart this year and went a little after the sales started and if we were meant to have it was still there and if not *shrug* we didn't need it. Next I have to convince Hubby to help my put up the outside Christmas decorations, it would just be so much easier if the Christmas and Halloween weren't in the same shed...


----------



## debbie5

I am amazed at the power our old C7 and bigger outdoor lightbulbs drain. Hubby LOVES to decorate the house, yet he really hasn't' in the past 2 years due to the exra expense it puts on our power bills. I think I might buy him some LED ones at the after Xmas sales, if there are any left...but not the kind that have those damn blue LEDs that burn your retinas out....what is WITH that? Why are they so bright?


----------



## Goblin

This looks exactly like my orange cat, Garfield!


----------



## Copchick

debbie5 said:


> I am amazed at the power our old C7 and bigger outdoor lightbulbs drain. Hubby LOVES to decorate the house, yet he really hasn't' in the past 2 years due to the exra expense it puts on our power bills. I think I might buy him some LED ones at the after Xmas sales, if there are any left...but not the kind that have those damn blue LEDs that burn your retinas out....what is WITH that? Why are they so bright?


Deb, they've really come a long way with led lighting. Although there is the initial expense, they last for years and of course they use much less electricity. If you like the look of the old big bulbs like I do, Sam's. Club has this style in led and I think it's 25 feet in length for a reasonable price. I did get mine after the holidays two years ago and they have them again this year. The led's you're describing sound like the cool white. If you want a more pleasing to the eye white, get the warm white. There is a difference. It doesn't hurt the wallet too badly if you get a little each year to build your Christmas lights collection.


----------



## Headless

Goblin said:


> This looks exactly like my orange cat, Garfield!


Nawww that's cute Goblin!

My daughter made a surprise visit to work today and we had lunch. It was lovely. I'm so proud of her. She really has grown into a beautiful young woman and life seems to be going much better for her right now. It certainly is nice to see her happy after some difficult times.


----------



## DandyBrit

dead hawk said:


> No greater a holiday i hate than christmas, all that cold snow, songs on the radio, annoying happy people. why cant halloween be 2 times a year ;(


I used to work somewhere where we had a speaker grille directly over my desk - for 6 weeks prior to Xmas I got a medley of Christmas carols and Christmas pop songs every day - five days a week - eight hours a day. Now I have a slight antipathy towards this time of year as a result of that - but I am word perfect in the lyrics.

Didn't they use this type of thing as a brainwashing technique years ago?


----------



## debbie5

I waited too long and didn't make turkey soup in time...(cries). Had to throw the carcass out.

Oh wait..that's just a good reason to make MORE turkey this weekend!! YAY!! 
Creamed turkey on toooooaaaasssssttttt....NOM!


----------



## debbie5

Dandy- while I like Christmas music, I can only take SO much. That would have made me insane. My condolences. And as for brainwashing, I think they used it as a torture device...I think they used that damn Dominic the Donkey song, right?? "Hee- haw hee haw!"....argh.


----------



## RoxyBlue

While we were visiting with my family over the holiday, the wireless router at my parents' house pretty much died, much to the consternation of any of us who had electronic devices with us. Mom wasn't too concerned because she says she doesn't need a wireless router. Well, of course, she doesn't - HER TECHNOLOGICALLY ADVANCED CHILDREN AND GRANDCHILDREN DO!!:googly:

Spooky1 and I have a new, unused one we're going to send her, but my older sister has already warned us about installing it at our own risk after talking to Mom


----------



## scareme

Gobby, You have such cute posts everyday. In case I don't say it often enough, Thank You.

Dead Hawk, I agree with the idea of Halloween twice a year, but I wouldn't want to give up Christmas. 

My husband had to go through a simulated prisoner of war camp for the military. He said they had to listen to babies crying for three days, 24 hours a day. He might have appreciated some Christmas music. I can listen to it for about 2 hours. Babies crying, 2 minutes. 

I will get the front room Christmas tree put up or I won't go to bed tonight. I started it yesterday, but keep finding a dozen other things to do while I'm working on it. One of the "other things" is hanging out here. Better get to work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We decided this year to go with an artificial tree for the first time. I've never been a fan, but it will certainly make clean up easier (no dropped needles). One thing I do miss is the smell of a tree, so we picked up a Holiday Forest scented candle from Pier 1 - it is a dead ringer for the scent of a Christmas tree. We have it sitting in our family room and it smells heavenly even when it's not lit.


----------



## Death's Door

Scareme - I hear ya about the tree decorating and having other things to do. I was working around the house last night doing my routine stuff and by the time I wanted to work on any Christmas stuff, it was 9:30 p.m.


----------



## scareme

You're right Death's Door, time flies when you have something to do.

Some Christmas you have to see, not just hear. These guys are amazing.

Angels We Have Heard on High (Christmas w/ 32 fingers and 8 thumbs) - ThePianoGuys - YouTube


----------



## Headless

Groan - ours still isn't up. Been too tired after work to attempt it this week. Definite appointment for the weekend.


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, I love The Piano Guys. Not only do they make great music but they make it fun too.


----------



## Death's Door

We don't put our tree up until Dec. 15th because we get a real one. 

I will be decorating the outside this weekend. Our town is having their annual Christmas festival on Saturday and one of the things that they have is a trolley that comes down our street. Last night when I got home, everyone's house was lit up with the exception of two or three (including mine). I will be doing the lights on Saturday afternoon so we are not dubbed the "Grinch's House".


----------



## Pumpkin5

scareme said:


> Gobby, You have such cute posts everyday. In case I don't say it often enough, Thank You.


:jol: I agree, I usually LOVE Goblin's posts.....but.....sometimes he posts very disturbing things....like the one about what would you do if you heard your Mom call you from downstairs and then you hear your Mom say from the upstairs bedroom....stay where you are....that wasn't me....:zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Crab rangoons - it's what's for dinner:jol:


----------



## scareme

Hairazor said:


> Scareme, I love The Piano Guys. Not only do they make great music but they make it fun too.


I just heard them today for the first time. I listened to them for a couple of hours while I worked around the house. We bought a piano for our daughter around 15 years ago. She only played for two years, and it just takes up room since then. I keep saying I'm going to learn to play. After listening to those guys, I decided my New Years resolution will be to learn how to play.



RoxyBlue said:


> Crab rangoons - it's what's for dinner:jol:


Hey, That's what I had too, with some egg drop soup and a spring roll.

Well, I did get the tree up today. It's not decorated, but it's up. I lost a couple of hours today when a car hit a post up the street today, and knocked out the power. I wanted to test the lights before I put them on the tree because I hate getting them up, only to find out they don't work. I felt bad for anyone without power who has electric heat, today. It was a cold day here, but I guess it's that way all over the country. At least we had the fireplace burning, so we stayed warm. I took a nap this afternoon and woke up to both dogs and the cat snuggled up to me. I guess they got cold, and I'm a warm body for them. Everybody stay warm the next few days. It sounds like we're all in for some cold weather.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm starting to get irritable. I think it may be getting close to time to start working on Halloween stuff again.


----------



## Goblin

Thank you Scareme.

 Christmas is the time for miracles! My BIL was hooked up to feeding
tubes and bedridden. There wasn't gonna be a Christmas get together
this year, the first time in over 40 years! Now they're gonna remove 
the feeding tubes cause he has got to the point he can feed himself 
again! He can go in the living room and sit in his chair too! If there
are no changes for the worse we're gonna have the family get together
Christmas!

 Make all the wonderful memories you can, cause one day all you'll have
is the memories!


----------



## DandyBrit

debbie5 said:


> Dandy- while I like Christmas music, I can only take SO much. That would have made me insane. My condolences. And as for brainwashing, I think they used it as a torture device...I think they used that damn Dominic the Donkey song, right?? "Hee- haw hee haw!"....argh.


I don't know what Dominic the Donkey is, Debbie5? My particular "favourite" was George Michael with Last Christmas, and Slade's Merry Christmas Everyone. :googly:


----------



## DreadKnightswife

^Oh DandyBrit you are missing out! You need to YouTube Domonic the Donkey! I think everyone needs to hear it atleast once! It deffinately isn't one of the Normal Cristmas songs you were exposed to! When we lived in NJ we heard it play on the radio and I had never heard it before, I loved that song and I make sure to listen to it every Christmas. My oldest who was born in NJ loves the song too. However my youngest thinks I play the song just to torture her LOL! I however cannot stand any christmas song that is strung out too long and sounds like a whale singing it!


----------



## debbie5

For DandyBrit...


----------



## Death's Door

I love the Dominick the Donkey song. I also love the Hippopotamus song too. I guess I'm still a big kid.


----------



## RoxyBlue

December 5 is:

Bathtub Party Day - might want to clean it first, though

Repeal Day - commemorates the repeal of the 18th Amendment, allowing everyone to consume large quantities of alcoholic beverages legally again


----------



## Hairazor

Perhaps they mixed those "beverages" in a bathtub to commemorate the day


----------



## RoxyBlue

You may be right about that, HR

Found a recipe on line for rosemary shortbread cookies that I'm going to try. I like recipes that have a very short list of ingredients (in this case, five). Makes me feel as if the whole baking thing is going to be effortless I also like recipes with amounts that will fit on one cookie sheet so I don't have to keep cooling and refilling to finish the batch.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

^one sheet isn't enough at my house. If I want a cookie or two I had better double the batch when I make cookies!


----------



## debbie5

Roxy- if you like chai tea, you can add a packet or two to the shortbread as well...they are very yummy- made them for Xmas one year.


----------



## Copchick

DreadKnightswife said:


> I however cannot stand any christmas song that is strung out too long and sounds like a whale singing it!


HA, HA, HA!! You are sooo right, and that is a perfect description.



RoxyBlue said:


> December 5 is: Bathtub Party Day


Party at my house at 7 p.m. I'll provide the tub. BYOB. Come as you are or bring your birthday suit.


----------



## Headless

LOL I was thinking the same as DreadKnightswife - One sheet of cookies would not be worth the effort of mixing it up here. But then often I will do a heap of baking and take half of it into work.

TGIF! Just four hours of work today and it's the weekend! Must do list - set up the tree!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Roxy- if you like chai tea, you can add a packet or two to the shortbread as well...they are very yummy- made them for Xmas one year.


One of the comments on the recipe page mentioned that - said any herbal tea would work, as well as adding some lemon zest for a bit of citrusy tang



Copchick said:


> Party at my house at 7 p.m. I'll provide the tub. BYOB. Come as you are or bring your birthday suit.


Copchick, you bad girl, you!


----------



## DandyBrit

debbie5 said:


> For DandyBrit...
> 
> Dominick the Donkey (with Lyrics) - YouTube


Debbie5 - I am quite speechless after watching that video. I have to say that it isn't to my own personal taste, but I have heard worse stuff over the years. Not to insult everyone that has said on here that they love Dominic the Donkey but if that has been played over the speaker at work I think that I would have been chewing the keyboard.

I can only say that the Brits and the Americans are so alike in some things and so far, far apart in others.


----------



## debbie5

"..made in Brook-a-leen"..is just the worst song lyric, ever.


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick said:


> Party at my house at 7 p.m. I'll provide the tub. BYOB. Come as you are or bring your birthday suit.


I'll have to get the wrinkles out of my "suit" , now is that a right turn or left turn at the stoplight?


----------



## debbie5

^^^LOLOLOLOL..."wrinkles out of my suit"..LOLOLOLlll.....


----------



## DandyBrit

Just realised (lying in bed this morning) that I had not thanked you Debbie for putting the video of the Donkey song on for me. I think it was the most unusual birthday pressie I got yesterday. Thanks very much for that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

December 6 is:

St. Nicholas Day - According to holidayinsights.com :"The practice of hanging up stockings originated with Saint Nicholas. As the ancient legend goes, Saint Nicholas was known to throw small bags of gold coins into the open windows of poor homes. After one bag of gold fell into the stocking of a child, news got around. Children soon began hanging their stocking by their chimneys "in hopes that St. Nicholas soon would be there"."

Mitten Tree Day - This one likely originated with a grade school teacher. Good one for crafts or for setting up a tree and decorating it with mittens that will later be donated to those in need.

Put On Your Own Shoes Day - Hmmm, I kind of do this every day - not like anyone else's shoes will fit me.


----------



## debbie5

DandyBrit said:


> Just realised (lying in bed this morning) that I had not thanked you Debbie for putting the video of the Donkey song on for me. I think it was the most unusual birthday pressie I got yesterday. Thanks very much for that.


You're welcome, my lil sugarplum!! Happy b-lated birthday!


----------



## Copchick

I was cruising through Amazon and found a Daryl Dixon action figure. $324.99!!! He looks pretty cool , but not $324.99 cool. (Unless by magic he came to life.  )


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's raining now, and it appears we might be getting some snow/sleet/ice starting Sunday morning. Good thing I'm going to be home on Monday.


----------



## Copchick

Roxy, we're getting the snow now. It was raining earlier today and at rush hour the sleet started. My neighbor said the roads are treacherous. We might have about two inches out there. It's pretty to look at though.


----------



## Evil Andrew

- 2 degrees now - way warmer than the last couple nights : )


----------



## RoxyBlue

Holy cow, EA!


----------



## Goblin

When my brother and I got home from getting groceries out nephew was
waiting for us on the front porch. My sister (the one with COPD) came home
from babysitting for niece and was having a hard time breathing! He called
the rescue squad when they git there she passed out on them. They took her
to the emergency room and on the way she quit breathing, but they able to 
get her going again! At the hospital they ran a tube down her throat to help
her breath and gave her a catscan to see if there was any brain damage.
Fortunately it came back negative and she was able to respond to their
questions by squeezing their hand for yes and nothing for no. At first they
thought she might have had a mild stroke but the tests came back negative.
They determined she had a touch of pneumona and her BP was very high! She 
is in intensive care tonight and tomorrow they're gonna do more tests.


----------



## DandyBrit

Positive thoughts coming your way from the UK Goblin.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

78 degrees yesterday, and 39 today. The weatherman must be drunk. 

On a related note, I have found a quite delicious hot adult beverage. I call it Hot Hard Cider, but you can call it whatever you want. All it is is a coffee mug of hot apple cider and a shot of your preferred whisky. Sip, get warm and enjoy!


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, prayers your way.


----------



## Evil Queen

Prayers sent for your sis Gob.


----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> On a related note, I have found a quite delicious hot adult beverage. I call it Hot Hard Cider, but you can call it whatever you want. All it is is a coffee mug of hot apple cider and a shot of your preferred whisky. Sip, get warm and enjoy!


Mmm, that sounds delish! Gonna have to try that.



Evil Andrew said:


> - 2 degrees now - way warmer than the last couple nights : )


Brrrr!

Goblin - Hope you sister gets her condition taken care of soon and she'll be back on track to enjoy the holidays. That sure is a scary situation for her to experience.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Brrrrrrrr, when is summer getting here.


----------



## scareme

Holy Crap! That was a big one. Had another earthquake here. I was up in our bedroom, and the dresser was shaking so much the jewelry box was moving. I thought the sewing machine was going to fall of the table it was shaking so hard. It's so funny, even though by now I know what they are, I still look out the window to see if a truck hit the house. About the time I don't look, it will be a truck. lol I called Rick at work and he said in the building they were in, made of concrete block, the walls were shaking. We usually call it shake and bake, this time it's shake and freeze.

Copchick, Now I know what to get you for Christmas. Act surprised when you open him. 

Gobby, Sorry to hear about your sister but glad the CT results came back good. It seems you just got one family member back, and the next one goes in the hospital. What do you guys do, take turns? Honey, do me a favor, on your turn, just say pass.

BD, I know what you mean. Right now it's 19 and we have snow and ice on the ground. But I keep thinking about how long and hot summer is, and try to enjoy(?) it.


----------



## scareme

Rick made a pot of Aunt Carol's veg beef soup that uses V-8 as the stock. Mmmm, a bowl full in front of the fireplace, perfect way to warm up. 
They announced the earthquake was a 4.5. Maybe we need to look into earthquake insurance.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> December 6 is:.......
> Put On Your Own Shoes Day - Hmmm, I kind of do this every day - not like anyone else's shoes will fit me.


LOL they needed a day for this????? Shane's shoes sure aren't going to fit me so I'm stuck with my own every day too. People at work don't take theirs off and it would probably be bad taste to knock them over and steal their shoes.



Copchick said:


> I was cruising through Amazon and found a Daryl Dixon action figure. $324.99!!! He looks pretty cool , but not $324.99 cool. (Unless by magic he came to life.


Yeah it would definitely be worth it then Tina! LOL



Goblin said:


> When my brother and I got home from getting groceries out nephew was waiting for us on the front porch. My sister (the one with COPD) came home from babysitting for niece and was having a hard time breathing! He called the rescue squad when they git there she passed out on them. They took her to the emergency room and on the way she quit breathing, but they able to get her going again! At the hospital they ran a tube down her throat to help her breath and gave her a catscan to see if there was any brain damage.
> Fortunately it came back negative and she was able to respond to their
> questions by squeezing their hand for yes and nothing for no. At first they
> thought she might have had a mild stroke but the tests came back negative.
> They determined she had a touch of pneumona and her BP was very high! She
> is in intensive care tonight and tomorrow they're gonna do more tests.


Sending healing thoughts your sister's way Goblin.



scareme said:


> Holy Crap! That was a big one. Had another earthquake here. I was up in our bedroom, and the dresser was shaking so much the jewelry box was moving. I thought the sewing machine was going to fall of the table it was shaking so hard. It's so funny, even though by now I know what they are, I still look out the window to see if a truck hit the house. About the time I don't look, it will be a truck. lol I called Rick at work and he said in the building they were in, made of concrete block, the walls were shaking. We usually call it shake and bake, this time it's shake and freeze..........


Never had the pleasure of experiencing one and hope to keep it that way. Stay safe Scareme!

We are having some bizarre temperature extremes as well - last week it was 
34 degrees (93F) for two days and then the following two days it plummeted to 14 (57) for the rest of the week. Yesterday was beautiful and this morning its back to being overcast, windy and showers.

Well finally the Christmas tree is up! I managed to make a new door wreath as well - the old one was getting pretty tired.



































And this is our table centre for this year.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Wow I can't believe Christmas is coming up already, times goes by so fast! Before you know it, it'll be New Years already.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> I had my filter removed from the vein in my abdomen they installed back in Oct. It was out patient and all went well. No stitches but boy is my neck sore from them trying to shove a large sheath into the vein on my neck to then insert a cable to hook onto the filter's hook. They wouldn't let me keep the filter. I was thinking maybe making it into a ring or something. I'm restricted for 48 hours. No driving, no bending over, nothing exerting, etc.  But I like to push the edge of the envelope. I'll comply for the rest of the day/night, but tomorrow the rules get broken.


I'm late on this response... Cheap bourbon, blazing fire and bad movies are the best when you're supposed to take it easy


----------



## Lord Homicide

UT vs Baylor.... GO BEARS!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pretty decorations, Headless!

Murphy's Christmas Law - No matter how carefully you check a string of lights to be sure everything is working before putting it on the trees outside, part of the string will later refuse to light up when the sun goes down.


----------



## debbie5

To whoever sent me something and made me cry big cow tears of gratitude today: thank you. You have no idea how much that means to me & my family right now. It turned my feeling-sad hubby back into his happy husband self, and made my kids all excited to have a surprise present to open. You, are awesome and surely just earned extra points in heaven. ((love))


----------



## Headless

We had the same thing here Roxy - tested some lights to put up on the verandah and got them up to find three of the icicle strings weren't working. They are nailed up and staying until after Christmas now - not pulling them down!

That's a lovely thing Deb - there are some beautiful people!

I'm still struggling to come to terms with some news I received yesterday. A dear friend of some 30 years awoke Friday morning to find her husband dead. He was only 2 years older than I am. They have two boys in their late teens. She is a strong chick but she's not doing so well right now. Sadly they live in Tasmania - the state south of us but separated by a considerable amount of water - and this time of year I don't have a hope of getting to the funeral to support her. It's been a really bittersweet couple of days as we've been getting everything underway for Christmas and I can't help but feel for the family as they approach their own Christmas. Despite things being pretty lean here the past couple of years we will certainly be very grateful for what we do have this year and give thought to those who can't be here. It's just yet another reminder of how very fragile life is.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Headless said:


> LOL I was thinking the same as DreadKnightswife - One sheet of cookies would not be worth the effort of mixing it up here. But then often I will do a heap of baking and take half of it into work=QUOTE]
> 
> I send a lot of baked goodies into work with hubby. His students usually appreciate it as most of them haven't had a good homecooked meal of any sort for several months. (He teaches in a military school)


----------



## debbie5

Oh Headless...I'm so sorry. My condolences.


----------



## Copchick

Maree, your decorations are beautiful! Your pictures have such quality, so professional looking. Looks like I was looking a catalog for Christmas stuff. That's so sad about your friend. Although it is such a sad time, it makes you have a perspective on the people you treasure and love.


----------



## Goblin

Thanks everyone for the well wishes.

 No change today. My sister is still in internsive care, She lapses in and
consciousness. One eye is not responding as well as the other. They
are waiting for her to grow stronger before they'll remove the tubes 
then they are gonna do some more tests!

 Sorry about your friend Headless.


----------



## Headless

Thanks guys and yes Tina you are right - it's what I have been thinking all weekend. Sometimes a reminder of what is important in life. I can live without all of the superficial things but I would be lost without Shane or my daughter.

Goblin - I was also thinking about your sister today - I really hope she continues to improve.


----------



## debbie5

This is turning into a It's A Wonderful Life Christmas for many of us, I see...


Hubby (who is the primary wage earner, and doesn't make a lot for 4 of us to live on) is all worried that Christmas is gonna be scarce...his gift budget is depleted, and he hasn't completed his Christmas shopping. Enter Super WonderWomanatee/me, who, unbeknownst to him, has been frugally shopping and tucking gifts away for months. I showed him my secreted haul and calmed his nerves. Cuz we are provided a spouse to be part of a team.... Combined with the box we received the other day, he is starting to realize that it IS a wonderful life and we are all here to help each other get through this sometimes crazy life. We have what we need. It may not be fancy, but it's enough.
Peace on Earth & goodwill toward man.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Amen to that, Deb Life is not about the things we have. It's about the people we share our lives with.


And we've got snow here today, with a possibility of some ice to follow.


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> Life is not about the things we have. It's about the people we share our lives with.


That couldn't have been said any better. 

Deb - glad things are looking brighter for your family!


----------



## Goblin

No change in my sister's condition. Travel today was hard because of the ice storm.


----------



## debbie5

Sending prayers to you, your sister and family, Gobby.


----------



## Headless

Partnership is what it's all about Deb!

Hope there is some good news for your sister soon Goblin.

OMG that woman at work is just unbelievable. The issues still aren't resolved from the last incident and today I saw she had a note in her calendar to do something else that essentially is going to stop me from being able to do a significant part my job next week when I'm filling in for her while she is on leave. Honestly I can't wait until Christmas - I so need a break from the rubbish that woman is dealing out~


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Goblin - Prayers for your sister and family are being sent your way.
Headless - Nice ornaments and great pics.
Deb - I'm glad that you and the hubby are working as a team. It's very important in a relationship.

Sent hubby off to West Virginia yesterday morning at 6:15 a.m. for a week of hunting. He was going into the storm that we had yesterday. 

I helped host the Ladies Auxilliary Children's Christmas party and was hoping to leave around 2 p.m. before the storm hit. Unfortunately the storm started at 11 a.m. and we had seven inches on the ground by noon. It caught everyone by surprise. Attendence was half of what we expected because of all the delays and street detours. A lot of the people had to stay home. I did leave at 1:30 p.m. to start home and white knuckled it all the way and finally got home around 3:28 p.m. While still on an adrenaline rush, I shoveled my walkway and my 94 year-old neighbor's.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We didn't get quite as much snow as our neighbors to the northeast of us - maybe about two inches or so - but we do have a layer of ice on all the trees and bushes. It makes for a beautiful sight, but it's a dangerous one for the trees when branches start breaking.

The morning dog walk necessitated making detours off the sidewalk a few times because branches on some of the street trees were quite low. Poor Willow had a bit of a time keeping her footing whenever she tried to squat to do her morning constitutionals.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Something about amber-scented incense makes me think of the '60s.....


----------



## debbie5

I cooked a second turkey yesterday, as the one at Thanksgiving didn't give us ANY leftovers. My kids are all excited to have leftover, hot turkey sandwiches tonight! NOM! The one we had at Thanksgiving (Butterball, bought by my parents) was def better than this one, which was a freebie from a church. I never really believed the hype that turkeys taste differently from one anothte, but I guess they do. Still, it's very NOM!


----------



## DreadKnightswife

^ they deffinately do! And some brands are dryer than other.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I've had enough of this cold weather.....and it's not even winter yet.


----------



## Copchick

Something for either you, the kiddies or the grandkids...http://reindeercam.com

So fun to watch the reindeer when Santa comes to feed them. It's just nice to watch the reindeer, so peaceful.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm making stock and when bringing it from the stove to the sink, I tripped over Carl (my cat) I think I spilled about two cups. Luckily neither of us were burned. Freaking cat, grrrrrr. Oh well, this is what happens when you have pets.


----------



## Hairazor

-8 degrees at 9:30 P.M. here, brrrrr!


----------



## Mattimus

I can sit and watch 3 hours of Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives... I don't get it.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

DD very thoughtful of you to do your neighbors walk. People always forget that shoveling snow is hard on the elderly and can cause a heart attack. I use to always shovel the neighbors walk across the street even though most of the year they were a thorn in my side.


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> I've had enough of this cold weather.....and it's not even winter yet.


I have a friend in Colorado who had his gas out for a day or so. Good thing he had a fireplace.


----------



## Goblin

They took my sister of the respirator today and she seems to be improving, but I won't
feel at ease till she comes home. Eleven years ago my mother was in the hospital and when
I left her that night she seemed to be improving.......then I got a call at 4am telling me she 
had passed away!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Glad to hear your sister is improving, Goblin!

I've finally had a break in the clouds of my mental blockage. I already had a few ideas to build a couple of Venetian Carnivale type rooms for Halloween 2014. But they didn't seem to be meshing well, so I was on the verge of scrapping it. Then I came across a few sites for Commedia Dell'Arte and figured i might be able to inter-connect the rooms and have actors that went from one room to the next.


----------



## Spooklights

Copchick said:


> Something for either you, the kiddies or the grandkids...http://reindeercam.com
> 
> So fun to watch the reindeer when Santa comes to feed them. It's just nice to watch the reindeer, so peaceful.


Thanks! All the girls here at work are going to show their kiddies when they get home. It's so nice and seasonable, and with the snow here today it's even better!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> I have a friend in Colorado who had his gas out for a day or so. Good thing he had a fireplace.


Yeah, there were a lot of people with that problem.

Woohoo! We're starting the day in double digits!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Snowing here again, just enough to make the decision as to whether I should try getting to work hard to call. The roads near us weren't treated yesterday when the freezing rain came through, so there's a bit of ice under the snow now in some areas. Not something you want to discover when going down a hill on a curve:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Wasn't able to sleep last night, so was cleaning at 5:30 am....a mini umbrella fell off a countertop just right and broke my 2nd toe. OW. Purple. Thank goodness for Aleve. Cleaning IS hazardous to my health!!

Making Patty's amazing French onion soup and boxed mac & cheese (yeah, my kids verbally twisted my arm & I bought that crap) as it's a cold, grey, snowy day. Hubby is a security guard at a bank in the ghetto, and a diff bank 300 feet away got robbed yesterday, so I'm trying to bring a lil extra love his way with a warm, yummy dinner.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Copchick said:


> Something for either you, the kiddies or the grandkids...http://reindeercam.com
> 
> So fun to watch the reindeer when Santa comes to feed them. It's just nice to watch the reindeer, so peaceful.


I am a big fan of that! It helps me regain the wonder that kids feel. The hard part is getting on the site when it happens. I'm constantly missing the feeding times!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sipping a freshly made mimosa - it's beginning to feel a lot like Christmas


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*RANT ALERT*

UGH. Why must brothers be such bone-heads! I do his laundry willingly and without asking for anything in return. I have to wash his clothes twice because they are so filthy. Then I bring them in fresh from the dryer and ask where he wants to and he tells me to throw them on the floor.

I tell him that they are clean and I'm not going to put clean clothes on the floor. Then he looks up from his phone and says' 'well, you have no problem doing that with your clothes'

Excuse me, I haven't done that since I was a child! What an ass! 
*sigh* why do i help him again? I thought him being in love with his girlfriend would make him nicer and sweeter, not turn him into a jerk!


----------



## debbie5

I'd throw his laundry out the back door. But that's me.


----------



## Copchick

DA - Why are you doing his laundry to begin with? He is a grown ass man, he can do it himself since he apparently doesn't appreciate that you do it for him. (Merely my opinion)


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you continue doing his laundry, just omit the part about asking him where he wants it. Dump it on his bed and let him sort it out. Or take him at his word and drop it on the floor.


----------



## Goblin

They moved my sister out of intensive care into her own room today. Now
if she come home before Christmas.


----------



## debbie5

did they find out what is wrong, Gobby?? Glad to hear she is out of ICU. ((hugs))


----------



## Goblin

They still need to run some tests but right now it looks like pneumonia, high BP and sugar!


----------



## DandyBrit

Glad it's looking a bit better for her Goblin.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Snowing here again, just enough to make the decision as to whether I should try getting to work hard to call. The roads near us weren't treated yesterday when the freezing rain came through, so there's a bit of ice under the snow now in some areas. Not something you want to discover when going down a hill on a curve:googly:


I can't begin to imagine the issues that ice and snow create. As much as I would love to experience it - I have a feeling it's one of those "Grass is always greener" things.



debbie5 said:


> Wasn't able to sleep last night, so was cleaning at 5:30 am....a mini umbrella fell off a countertop just right and broke my 2nd toe. OW. Purple. Thank goodness for Aleve. Cleaning IS hazardous to my health!!
> 
> Making Patty's amazing French onion soup and boxed mac & cheese (yeah, my kids verbally twisted my arm & I bought that crap) as it's a cold, grey, snowy day. Hubby is a security guard at a bank in the ghetto, and a diff bank 300 feet away got robbed yesterday, so I'm trying to bring a lil extra love his way with a warm, yummy dinner.


Ow Deb - poor toe. And Poor hubby!!!! That would be a sobering thought. Good on you for doing something nice for him.



debbie5 said:


> I'd throw his laundry out the back door. But that's me.





Copchick said:


> DA - Why are you doing his laundry to begin with? He is a grown ass man, he can do it himself since he apparently doesn't appreciate that you do it for him. (Merely my opinion)





RoxyBlue said:


> If you continue doing his laundry, just omit the part about asking him where he wants it. Dump it on his bed and let him sort it out. Or take him at his word and drop it on the floor.


^^^What they said! What an ungrateful little #@%*^........



Goblin said:


> ......They moved my sister out of intensive care into her own room today. Now if she come home before Christmas.


That is good news Goblin. Fingers crossed she continues to improve and is home soon.


----------



## Copchick

Goblin - glad to hear your sister is progressing.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Gotta go with the consensus here, DA. I'd stop doing his laundry all together, and in a week or so when he was completely out of clothes and asking why, I'd point out his generalized jackassery on the subject. The small things help you appreciate what others do for you, so when you stop appreciating, they should stop doing.

We may end up having to move out of this house. We have been in a lease purchase agreement with our landlord for 2 years now, and he has suddenly decided that the payments are going to have to go up because I won't stop complaining about a leaky roof (supposed to be replaced last year) and a wall that has rotted out (Supposed to have been replaced this spring, but he decided it could wait). I patiently explained that that is not going to happen, and that we will move if we have to. It's not completely an issue of money, but that plays a big role in it. There are certain things he was supposed to have been repaired that have been neglected, and we haven't withheld payment. But now that something major needs to be fixed, he's wanting to raise the amount we're supposed to be paying. This is also not counting the repairs I have done around here, and the ones I have paid to have done.


----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> We may end up having to move out of this house. We have been in a lease purchase agreement with our landlord for 2 years now, and he has suddenly decided that the payments are going to have to go up because I won't stop complaining about a leaky roof (supposed to be replaced last year) and a wall that has rotted out (Supposed to have been replaced this spring, but he decided it could wait). I patiently explained that that is not going to happen, and that we will move if we have to. It's not completely an issue of money, but that plays a big role in it. There are certain things he was supposed to have been repaired that have been neglected, and we haven't withheld payment. But now that something major needs to be fixed, he's wanting to raise the amount we're supposed to be paying. This is also not counting the repairs I have done around here, and the ones I have paid to have done.


That sucks Bio. Do you have a contract regarding the terms of the lease purchase agreement? If he violated the terms of the contract (not addressing repairs and increasing the monthly payment) you've got a civil case. Or you may be able to renegotiate the terms to include you paying for the roof repair, etc. and take that out of the final cost. If he's not willing to negotiate, your choice would seem either court or moving. Either way it's a hassle. Another thing is that you can put your payments into escrow until he addressees the repairs or until the court makes a decision. Of course this depends on your civil laws and your contract.


----------



## Death's Door

Bio - sorry that you are having issues with your landlord. It's a shame that the landlord is not keeping up his end of the bargain. First, the roof is a priority because it could cost him more if he keeps putting it off and the wall is probably the result of the roof leaking. 

Goblin - thanx for the update on your sister. She still in my prayers. 

I stayed home from work yesterday due to the snow warnings on the news. I didn't want a repeat performance of trying to get home like I did on Sunday. While the Christmas music was on, I did make my cookie dough batters to bake this weekend as part of my Christmas gifts and did some more inside decorating, made chocolate covered oreos and pretzels. Did get outside to clean off the sidewalks (mine and my neighbors) and the trucks. Overall, it was a relaxing snow day for me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautiful sunny day today, so the roads should be dry in time for the next round of "wintry mix" expected on Saturday

My dad has been in the hospital since the weekend before Thanksgiving due to a bout of pancreatitis. Aside from the pain, which is finally resolving, his biggest complaint is the fact that he hasn't been able to shave properly. I've never seen my dad with facial hair other than a couple days' worth of bristle when he skips a day - something that never happened before he retired. Apparently he has quite the goatee going on now. One of the nurses tried to shave the beard off for him and gave up partway through the process - too much of a challenge


----------



## Copchick

Glad to hear your dad is progressing Roxy.


----------



## Spooklights

Another beautiful, cold day here in Maryland. I'm just waiting for the next installment of snow. 

Roxy, glad to hear your Dad is doing better.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, ladies He's a tough old bird in a lot of ways, but he's also 93. You worry a bit about someone that old being in a hospital for very long. However, he's in very good hands. He was transferred to the Cleveland Clinic after being in the local hospital for a couple weeks and they have excellent specialists there.


----------



## debbie5

Went shopping today..the stores are NUTS...PACKED with people...WTH!!??It's WEDNESDAY.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Must be a winter storm coming. That brings folks out to the stores in droves. Or maybe it's that Christmas shopping thing:jol:

It's only two more weeks until Christmas - hard to believe it will be on us so quickly. It seems only yesterday we were putting up Halloween decorations.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Thanks guys, for the support. I've thought about it and I think I'm just gonna chalk it up to him being a bone-headed brother. There are bigger fish to fry now. Starting with the eye doctor I went to today. I told both the nurse and the eye doctor that I needed a new prescription for my eye sight. He did the exam and told me that my eyes were fine and that I didn't need new Rx. I really am wondering if I should get a second opinion. 

I know my eyes are off a bit since I can often times see things better with my glasses off. *sigh*


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you're near-sighted, DA, you often can see things up close better without your glasses. Spooky1 does that all the time when he's reading a book or looking at something on his iPad because, with his glasses on, he has to hold them farther away to see them clearly.


----------



## debbie5

AND IN CONCLUSION: So, the (drama filled) King Tut parade float won first prize, which means (most importantly) me & my children won 3, day passes to the local 6 Flags theme park. The behavior & ego of the people in Girl Scouts is appalling. I'm bailing on them & only staying a co-leader in the one troop that has no ego or drama. I'm no longer going to attend monthly meetings where the adults all meet, either. The adults can bite me. The GIRLS are awesome, but adults? Not so much. I don't want the drama. There were 4 of us adults who worked our asses off on the float, and only ONE (my co-organizer) was able to go to the float/parade awards dinner, because 2 administrators who had little to nothing to do with the parade went instead (there was a limit as to how many people could attend). It's not about the cannolis (well, maybe...)I missed by not attending the awards ceremony, it's that I am disgusted with the ongoing "We make up our own rules as we go" attitude of Council that belittles the leader in the trenches. The women who ***worked on the float*** should have all been there, not those hobnobbers. And none of the leader/adults tell Council that they are behaving badly, as no leader wants to get a "bad rep" with Council. (sigh) I will, carefully.


----------



## Headless

Bio - sorry you are having issues. A roof over your head is a big deal. Hope you can resolve this soon.

Roxy - hope your dad is home soon!

Christmas sure has bolted upon us. I am looking forward to a bit of a break though so in some ways it can't come soon enough. On the other hand I still have about half of my Christmas shopping to do so its a good thing I still have a week and a half to think!

Got news from HR today that the issue I have been having has been dealt with - there was an outcome and consequences however due to privacy reasons they can't tell me what they were.......... HUH? Frankly I'm glad its over.


----------



## debbie5

Congrats, Headless!! Dont worry- someone will blab to you what happened...they always do.


----------



## Hairazor

Debbie5, congrats on your float, Boo to your Admins


----------



## Copchick

Headless - glad to hear there was a result to your coworker's actions. Hopefully it will sink in and be a lesson learned. I'm sure you will find out what the consequences were. Ask the right person, the boss maybe? If she makes comments or does anything, make sure you document it. Unreasonable people who are disciplined sometimes just don't get that it's them who's at fault.

Debbie - congrats on the float winning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Way to go, Deb, and sorry to hear the people most worthy of recognition were excluded from the dinner. I understand limits being placed on attendance based on the venue, but the right thing to do would have been to offer to take the ladies out for another dinner to make up for it.

Headless, good to see that what goes around, comes around as far as your co-worker is concerned.

Looking at the weather reports for the Midwest reminds me of how glad I am not to be living in Minnesota right now:jol:


----------



## debbie5

Roxy, how the heck do you always know exactly the right thing to do!!?? The out-to-dinner thing is PERFECT...too bad no one thought of it. Seriously- you could be a consultant a la Miss Manners....((hugs)).


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nice white sand beaches, a cabana and a cool drink. Mmmm wind chill 5 degees, guess not.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Roxy, how the heck do you always know exactly the right thing to do!!?? The out-to-dinner thing is PERFECT...too bad no one thought of it. Seriously- you could be a consultant a la Miss Manners....((hugs)).


I can't lay claim to it as an original idea Some years ago, I temporarily worked part time for a company that gave employee incentive awards based on project performance. Part-timers and the folks who worked in the Quality Assurance department were not eligible, so when my co-workers all got an award and I didn't, my boss took me and the QA lady who'd worked on the project out to lunch on her own dime. I thought it was very kind of her.


----------



## scareme

Gobby and Roxy, Sorry to hear about your family members. I hope they are on the mend. 

Bio, It's frustrating to have a landlord like that. Moving is tempting, but expensive and a pain. And you never know how the landlord or neighbors will be at the next house. 

Headless, I hope things at work are finally on the right track. And your tree is beautiful. I think I'm finally finished with mine. 

Miss Manners, I mean Roxy, How do you like your artificial tree? The nice thing about them is you don't have to put up with bald spots. You just move branches around. I've tried doing that with my real tree, but it just doesn't work the same. 

I have a question. I ordered a camera from Target on cyber Monday. They sent several notices that it was on back order. I just received an e-mail saying they weren't going to have it, and sent me a $25 certificate to be used only on their site, not in store, for my trouble. In the past when I've gone to a store to get an item on sale, and they weren't going to be able to get it, I told them they have to sell me another item for the same price. That what they were doing was called Bait & Switch, and it was illegal. They usually have to check with their managers, but then I get the second item for the same price. Does the same apply for on line purchases? They aren't trying to get me to by a more expensive camera, so I don't know if the law applies. Does anyone know?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I really like how the tree looks. The needles are fine like a real tree and you'd have to get pretty close before you'd realize it was a manufactured tree. We haven't decorated it yet (because I need to dust the furniture behind it first), but I think it will look quite pretty when it's all decked out.


----------



## Copchick




----------



## RoxyBlue

^I love that!


----------



## Hairazor

HeeHee, Copchick


----------



## debbie5

Hahhahaaa!! The Girl Scout council just posted on FB announcing THEIR win of THEIR float in the parade. They didn't do a damn thing! The turds.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

That's okay Debbie, you know who really won the contest. Let the big wind bags have their little party. You guys are the real champs!

Wow, only 4 days till I leave for MI...how did this creep up on me? 

On an unrelated note, its amazing how you find what couldn't be found by doing laundry! :lolkin:


----------



## Headless

Sounds like a perfectly reasonable Santa List to me Tina!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, only 4 days till I leave for MI...how did this creep up on me? 

DA, remember to bring your snugges, its darn cold up here, even for the people that live here.


----------



## debbie5

I can FEEL the cold, radiating off of the walls of the house...holy padoogies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The only reason we know how cold it is outside is because we have a dog


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Bone Dancer said:


> DA, remember to bring your snugges, its darn cold up here, even for the people that live here.


Yeah, I used to live up in Michigan, but last year wasn't really that cold at least not to me. the problem is that I don't have any clothes that can hope to stand up to MI weather except for my hoodie. But I plan to get some thermal pants and stuff. It actually makes packing easier since I'm not gonna be wearing any fancy footwear up there. Just my sneakers and on occasion my dad's boots when I need to.

Forgot to mention that it's been nearly 10 years since I moved to TX. Wow does the time fly!


----------



## scareme

Copchick, that sounds just like my list. See, someone could fill all my Christmas needs filled at a one stop Lowes store.

DA, I was going to say the same thing BD said, pack warm.

I called Target's customer service line today. After 2 1/2 hours, and talking to 5 people, only one who spoke English, I got a $249 camera for $99.99. They had one in stock at the local store, so we picked it up already. Plus they gave me a $25 dollar gift card, so it was like the camera was only $75.

I saw this little ditty, and thought of the folks here talking about this song earlier.


----------



## Goblin

My sister is ready to come home! It's all up to the doctors now!


----------



## Copchick

Glad to hear your sister has recovered! When you've been in the hospital, "there's no place like home" never rings more true.


----------



## debbie5

The mom of Grace's best friend just called to say her kid has lice....Grace slept over their house this past weekend. My illogical and simmering pot of germ-a-phobia just boiled over. I called the school nurse and asked her to check...I foresee a sh*tload of laundry being done...(sigh). I hope the prescription shampoo has no co-pay.


----------



## debbie5

Just got a call from the nurse; no lice. yay.


----------



## Evil Queen

Deb it's so nice when the kids get past the age of lice.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Lice Age" - sounds like a title for a Pixar movie:googly:


----------



## Zurgh

Blood sucking, hair crawling parasites sound lousy...:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Nyuck, nyuck, nyuck


----------



## Hairazor

As a hairdresser I hate to tell you but lice isn't just for kids


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I concur! It sucks when you have it.


----------



## Hauntiholik

A very sad day.


----------



## Copchick

Yuck, I just got the heebie jeebie shivers! 

"Lice Age" - LOL!


----------



## Copchick

Hauntiholik said:


> A very sad day.


Haunti - I had just read about it on the net. Another school shooting in Colorado? Sorry to hear you're all going through that again. So tragic.


----------



## Evil Queen

What the heck is going wrong in this world?


----------



## Zurgh

Not again! 
Could we get a *non-biased*, *non-political*,* purely scientific research study* on these troubled kids that commit these atrocity's? Are they over medicated? (prescription or not?) Is it bad parenting? Are they just 'Bad Seeds'? Are they sick, mentally ill, or some odd cultural phenomena? Is there anyway (short of turning schools into prison day camps) that this crap can be stopped before it happens? Without removing anymore of our freedoms or liberty's?

Argh! Just wish it would stop, my rant is done. my condolences to all of the victims.


----------



## Evil Queen

Now I find out there was an 18 year old girl raped Tuesday night just blocks away from my home, and they think the same guy raped a girl back in Sept. just 2 miles from here.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

EQ: Time to invest in pepper spray, or a stun gun. 

I just found out about the shooting in Colorado. Sad thing is, no one will ever try to find out why this happened. Instead, it will become the next politician's "pet project". It will either become about the guns or the meds the kids were on, or the music that they listened to. The kids will become nameless, except when it benefits someone to remember their names.


----------



## debbie5

Midnight....time to crawl into bed with hubby & put my ice cold Feet of Death on the small of his back as he sleeps, and listen to his girly screams...


----------



## Headless

A very sad day indeed. School shootings are just awful.

Another reason for a sad day today is the loss of a very dear friend who passed away in her sleep in the early hours of this morning after a fairly nasty battle with cancer. I have known her for almost 40 years and am very close to her daughter.

All this just before Christmas too - my heart just aches for all the families going through such loss.


----------



## Copchick

Maree - so sorry to hear of the loss of your friend. 40 years? That is a treasure.


----------



## Goblin

They let my sister come home from the hospital today.

 Sorry about the loss of your friend Headless!


----------



## Headless

That is fabulous news Goblin! So pleased for you.

Thanks for the condolences. The tributes are starting to pour in - she was a very popular lady.


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry for your loss Headless.

Goblin, yay for your sister.


----------



## debbie5

People shopping in the stores seem MUCH more frantic, much earlier than in recent years...good thing I went to Target when it 1st opened this a.m...by 11, it was a ZOO.


----------



## Lunatic

What am I thinking now?????
It's freaking freezing outside and its about to snow!
Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow...........

Sorry to learn about your dear friend passing away, Headless. At least the hurt and suffering is over. God bless her soul.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

So sorry to hear of your friend's passing Headless! Cancer is such a nasty disease. *hugs*

Oh Gobby, I love that comic, I've never thought of it that way!


----------



## Copchick

Joy of joys! One of the detectives who works at my station just gave me a box of chocolate covered bacon! He knows my weakness.


----------



## scareme

Headless, sorry to hear about your loss. A holidays are an epically hard time to lose someone. 

Gobby, it's so nice she's home for Christmas. 

Haunti, I'm sad to hear of the tragedy in your area, again. I don't know how you do it. How you can explain to your sons how such horrible things can keep happening over and over again. How your sons can feel safe going to school, movies, malls just about anywhere. My prayers go out to you, your family and especially your sons. I hope they understand there really are more good people than bad in this world. If you need anything, though I can't imagine what I can do to help, just ask.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry for the loss of your dear friend Headless.


----------



## Headless

Thank you everyone. This morning it just doesn't seem real. The world was a nicer place with her in it.

We had planned a big day of shopping yesterday and decided to still go. The other option was to sit around and feel sad.... Glad I went shopping. We headed to the next city from us (our population is about 13,000 - it has just under 140,000 and large shopping malls!) On the positive side I got most of my Christmas shopping done! Just have to find something extra for my mother and I think I'm about done.


----------



## Spooky1

Headless, sorry to hear about your friend passing.

Goblin, glad to hear your sister is out of the hospital.


----------



## Evil Queen

Glad your sis is out of the hospital Gob.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

My condolences, Headless.


----------



## debbie5

About 15 inches of snow, and very cold. EEK.


----------



## debbie5

Merry Christmas.

I hope.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Well I have Christmas finally set up in my bedroom. And I have few decorations here and there. My favorite thing I have in my room though is the Charlie Brown Christmas tree.


----------



## Headless

Goblin said:


>


Nawwwwwww poor kittydeer


----------



## Goblin

My sister is getting better. Right now she's having to use a walker to get around. They've given her
about six different meds to take and a nurse is gonna come out and check on her once a week.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think it would be nice if all of us with family and friends in the hospital could see them come home for Christmas.

Today, December 16, is National Chocolate Covered Anything Day. Definitely a day of good cheer


----------



## Lunatic

RoxyBlue said:


> Today, December 16, is National Chocolate Covered Anything Day. Definitely a day of good cheer


Did you here that Copchick!
This is a tribute to your new found love....chocolate covered bacon!


----------



## Death's Door

Headless - sorry to hear about your friend - my condolences. Having a friend for that long is a blessing though. 

Goblin - I'm glad that your sister is home and on the mend.

Roxy - I agree that it would be nice to have loved ones home for Christmas. I had to deal with that years ago when my dad was in the hospital. I was trying to keep my mom from worrying about him and she and I would go to see him every day.

Graveyard Ghost - I have the Charlie Brown Christmas Tree sitting on my desk at work! I love it too.

Saturday and snowy/raining day and was also "bake cookies day" at my humble abode. I started at 11 a.m. and finished with the last batch at 10:30 p.m. I baked sugar cookies, chocolate mint cookies, peanut butter cookies, lemon zingers, white chocolate & macadamia cookies, gingersnap cookies, sugar-free chocolate chip cookies and sugar-free oatmeal cookies. I am sick of cookies, however, the house smelled heavenly. Tonight I'm making the pizzelle cookies. 

Hubby and I went to the treefarm Sunday and in no time had picked out our tree to take home. I'm usually careful when walking around because of the stumps in the ground. This time was an exception. While hubby was talking to the owners, I was looking around and had my sights set on a particular tree. Well, without looking down I tripped over a stump. I couldn't keep my balance and continued to fall for a least a couple of seconds. I finally landed on the ground and face in the grass. I got up quickly even though dazed and was hoping no one spotted me. Wrong - hubby was watching along with a family that was paying for their tree. The only thing that got hurt was my pride. It must have been a sight because I was wearing my silly hat that has a cartoonish raccoon face on it. When hubby and I got back in the truck after paying and putting the tree in the back of the truck, we were laughing, "Raccoon Down!"


----------



## Copchick

Oh my gosh DD! When you got up you should have said, "Ta daaaa!". Glad you could laugh about it. 

Lunatic - I'm eating a piece of chocolate covered bacon in recognition of today being Chocolate Covered Anything Day. Heaven, heaven, heaven!

By the way folks, Sam's club has Black and White (chocolate) Drizzled Kettle Corn popcorn. I opened it last night and nearly ate the whole damn bag! I discovered it about a month ago and had it on top of the frig all this time. I had no idea how good it was. If anyone is interested, it was in the potato chip/snack aisle. It's a purple bag and the brand is "Popcorn Indiana". I'm going to repackage it into Christmas containers to give to my car service man and veterinarian techs. If you like chocolate and kettle corn, you will like this.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm having some chocolate covered nougat/almonds/caramel, also known as a Snickers almond bar:jol:

Just finished making a batch of roasted butternut squash soup from scratch. I'm pretty sure Spooky1 will not like it because there's also roasted onion in it. I'm not entirely sure I like it, either, but we'll see how the flavors meld once it's been in the fridge overnight. Butternut squash has a distinctive taste that takes a little getting used to.


----------



## scareme

Graveyard Ghost, your room sounds festive. I have almost the whole house decorated, but nothing in my room. I spend so little time there, but I should decorate. It would be nice to wake up to something cheery.
DD, it's so nice you didn't get hurt. And props to you for being able to laugh about it. A hundred years ago, when I was first married I was walking into a store and fell on the ice out front. I must have looked funny going down because there were five people that laughed. I was so mad I stood up and yelled, "I hope I don't lose the baby!" My hubby turned red and went into the store like he didn't know me. When I used to be PMS you didn't want to mess with me. But I'm very careful not to laugh at anyone falling, in case I get screamed at. lol
I've pretty well finished decorating the live tree, there are still more ornaments to go up, but I'm getting tuckered. One of the neighbors are really in the Christmas spirt. He has the normal amount of lights up, but he has music playing too. It starts about 2:00 and goes until about 9:30 or 10:00. Sometimes it's so loud it's hard to hear our TV. My husband says he's going to talk to him, but I said with our Halloween set up, we have no room to complain. Today it's 66 degrees and I have all the windows open. I'm rather enjoying the music.


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Lunatic

Awesome, Will!
Lon Chaney is a classic favorite of mine. That guy was amazing.

Roxy and Copchick,
Woman and their sweets....god love ya!
I like pizza.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> A hundred years ago, when I was first married I was walking into a store and fell on the ice out front. I must have looked funny going down because there were five people that laughed. I was so mad I stood up and yelled, "I hope I don't lose the baby!"


OMG, I'm crying laughing at that:googly: You are so demented, and that's why I love you:jol:

Will, I love those pictures. Just goes to show, no matter what a person looks like, his dog will love and accept him:jol:

Lunatic, what can I say? :kisskin:

Spooky1 is trying to convince me that I don't want any more of the tarragon/mushroom/zucchini chicken soup I made for dinner. HA! He doesn't fool me:devil: It's hugely better than the butternut squash soup I made.

We're watching "The Great Christmas Light Fight" on ABC at the moment. I really enjoy looking at what the hard core extreme Christmas decorators do, but I'm SO happy we don't go overboard that way. Too much work.


----------



## Copchick

^ I like watching those shows that have all the crazy decorating with lights and such. They're all so bright and cheery and festive. Those people who go all out with lights, decorating, music, etc. are kinda nutty huh?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of decorations, here's our new fake tree:

Capture10 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Capture9 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Our traditional tree topper:

Capture2 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

And just to show that Halloween and Christmas can mix successfully:

Capture5 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Capture4 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nice looking tree you guys, even if it is fake. Love the skelly topper.


----------



## Copchick

Your tree looks real Roxy! Nicely decorated and yes, I too like the skellie topper. Anyone can have an angel, but it takes special people to have a skellie.


----------



## Hairazor

Nice job on the tree Roxy &Spooky1. Nice mix of Christmas/Halloween!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, my peeps! I neglected to provide a shot of the tree stand

Capture by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Headless

LOL Nice tree stand! Pretty tree too - lovely job decorating.

Chocolate covered anything huh......... mmmmmmmmmmmmmm I don't know about that chocolate covered bacon though Tina!


----------



## Goblin

Nice tree Roxy and Spooky1

 Lon Chaney Jr's dog also had a starring role in The Wolfman too! It was
the wolf that attacked Talbot and turned him into a werewolf!

 I had some chocolate potato chips once. They weren't too bad.


----------



## DandyBrit

One for Headless - we let you guys win the Ashes you know. The trophy is only on loan!


----------



## Headless

LOL Gee thanks DB!


----------



## Death's Door

Scareme - that's funny. I would have loved to have seen their faces after you said that!

Roxy - Snoopy decorated his house to win the christmas light contest in Charlie Brown Christmas. I'm glad to see that Willow has the same holiday spirit.  Good job Willow!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's a holiday for Spooky1 - December 17 is National Maple Syrup Day. I don't care for it myself, but he's a true fan.


----------



## scareme

Roxy, I love that you included willow in you Christmas decorations. Did she sniff the tree like, "What is that?" or did she just ignore it, as in "Mom's up to some crazy crap again."? I really like you selection of ornaments. A true haunters tree. And since this is your first artificial tree, don't you love how you can move the branches where you want them? No bare spots. And you can bend the tips up so the ornaments don't fall off. Last night I finished decorating the real tree, and the branches kept bending and ornaments would slip off. This was after I was done. I was watching TV and I'd hear a smash, and another ornament hit the ground. I lost four glass ones, but only one that I really cared about. 

And yes I've had my spastic moments, and Rick has had to put up with them, poor guy. He thanks God for the day Paxil came into my life. 

And Gobby, I never knew that about Lon Chaney's dog. I love learning those tidbits of trivia. I once lost a trivia game because I didn't know the name of the mouse who was Dumbo's sidekick. Without looking on Google, does anyone out there know the answer?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Willow looks to have a " I don't care what you do, as long as I can sleep in the room with the heater" look. I have three dogs with that particular look on their faces right now. They have run me off of the sofa, and are curled under their blanket. 

I have the flu, coupled with a bacterial respiratory infection. I am currently taking 3 different anti-biotics. I feel like I could be beaten up by a newborn kitten right now. Hate being sick.

@ scareme: Isn't it Timmy or Timothy or something like that?


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Roxy, I love that you included willow in you Christmas decorations. Did she sniff the tree like, "What is that?" or did she just ignore it, as in "Mom's up to some crazy crap again."? I really like you selection of ornaments. A true haunters tree. And since this is your first artificial tree, don't you love how you can move the branches where you want them? No bare spots. And you can bend the tips up so the ornaments don't fall off.


I haven't seen her pay much attention to it, which is good because our first dog Jessie would carefully remove low-lying ornaments from our Christmas trees and carry them around until we caught her. I think that was a lab thing

We do have a pretty eclectic mix of ornaments - everything from Halloweeny to superhero to pinup. I do like the look of theme trees you see in magazines, but there's something to be said for a highly personalized tree.

Other than its lack of tree smell (which is why we bought the scented Holiday Forest candle pictured on the entertainment center), it's definitely a keeper fake tree. The branches can take the weight of heavier ornaments without bending, it's a good height for our space, the needles look real, and you have some room for adjustment of the branches.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm happy to say the roasted butternut squash soup improved greatly after a night in the refrigerator


----------



## scareme

I Hope you feel better Bio. Get plenty of rest. And you were right about Dumbo's sidekick. You would have won the game. 

I'm trying to decide whether to unload the dishwasher, and change the laundry load, or take a cold pill and take a nap. Want to guess which one wins out?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Definitely a lab thing Roxy. I bring home the shavings from a pine tree when we cut one down to get the smell of Christmas in the house.


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm happy to say the roasted butternut squash soup improved greatly after a night in the refrigerator


Sounds good. Two years ago was my first time of making/eating butternut squash soup because one of the farmers gave hubby a bunch (well over 20) squashes and I was roasting, baking, and making a savory version - no apples - just onions, carrots, squash along with chicken broth. It really turned out good. Also, I think any soup is better the next day once all those flavors come together.


----------



## debbie5

Can't say I've ever heard of using a Willow tree for Christmas...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Funny girl


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> Can't say I've ever heard of using a Willow tree for Christmas...


LOL, Debbie

Bio, I hope you're felling better soon. Just don't tick off any kittens until you recover.


----------



## Copchick

Bio - hope you're feeling better soon! Don't overdo it. By the way, how is Mrs. Bio doing? Has she recovered fully from her surgery?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Thanks for the well wishes folks! I am feeling a little better today, even though the anti-biotics leave a terrible aftertaste. 

@CopChick:She's doing better than she was, and is no longer diabetic. Weirdest side effect of a procedure I have ever heard of, lol.


----------



## Headless

LOL that is pretty weird Bio!

We have a gift exchange at work tomorrow so I've baked a big chocolate cake tonight - all iced and ready to go. While waiting for it to cool I bathed and trimmed the dog too - so a busy night. I still have to get up tomorrow early and bake some muffins!

Today at work I got a parcel delivered - the card said from Santa but as soon as I started opening it I knew it was from our Mayor - she crochets and does such beautiful work and she knows how much I love what she creates. I got a "handmade by her" doily and underneath is was a pair of Halloween skull stockings! LOL gotta love that woman.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LOL, it's a side effect of gastric bypass surgery. Apparently, you lose weight fast enough to allow your body to recover from diabetes. Her doc told us that it was a huge possibility before she had the surgery.


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm happy to say the roasted butternut squash soup improved greatly after a night in the refrigerator


Second day soup is always better no matter what kind it is.


----------



## RoxyBlue

December 18 is:

Bake Cookies Day - Actually planning on doing that next week

National Roast Suckling Pig Day - roast pork - yuuummmmmm


----------



## scareme

Wow Headless, a gift from the Mayor. I'm impressed. And she knows you well enough to know you're a Halloween fan. I would have said our Mayor doesn't even know I exist, but just the other day I got a card from him. He's up for re-election, so now he's a good friend of mine. 

Glad to hear your feeling better Bio. Bad time to get sick now. Are you on a steroid? They have an aftertaste like acid. Steroids, the breakfast of champions.

I'm finished with the decorating. Hubby said, why bother, we'll just take it all down next week. I'm not taking anything down until after New Years. He'd love it if I never decorated for any holiday. Now to the wrapping. I wish I could do it like some of the presents I see on Pinerest. Some of them are so pretty, I'd feel bad opening them.


----------



## Hairazor

Dang, I got the day wrong, I'm baking chocolate angel food cake, not cookies!


----------



## debbie5

To make you drool: we're having breakfast for dinner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^We've done that, too!


----------



## Death's Door

Headless - That's great that the Mayor does that and a Halloween gift to boot!!!!

Already baked my cookies and I made the pizzelles. Tomorrow, I will be bringing in the pizzelles to work. Because we have about 90 employees, I always make a tray and bring them in. 

Tonight I am going out to finish up some Christmas shopping. Gotta pick a few things up for hubby. He's the only one left on my list.


----------



## scareme

Keith Richards turns 70 today. A quote from Robin Williams "I do believe there's a cure... for whatever bioterrorism is out there, and it lies within Keith Richards."
A quote from Keith, "I've never had a problem with drugs. I've had problems with the police."


----------



## Copchick

Wow, Keith Richards is 70! I just can't fathom that my rockin' music makers are getting old. Bill Watts has got to be in his mid 70's. Love the Stones.


----------



## scareme

Charlie Watts is 72, but the amazing thing is he has been married 49 years. I can't imagine a Stone being married that long. 

I think we are finished with the shopping. I really hope so. This is our sons first married Christmas. For our first Christmas my parents gave us a Nativity set. Dad made the barn from a tree in the backyard, and Mom painted the figurines. We've drug it around the country with us for 32 years. A few of the pieces have gotten broken, but I just glue them back together. I'll never get rid of the set. So in that spirit, we took some branches from one of the apple trees, and had a man make a barn just like Dad made. Rick isn't that good of a carpenter. And I bought a Nativity set, I'm not as talented as Mom. I hope the kids like their set as much as I like mine. We had the carpenter make a barn for our daughter too, and we'll keep it in the attic until she gets married.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

scareme said:


> I think we are finished with the shopping. I really hope so. This is our sons first married Christmas. For our first Christmas my parents gave us a Nativity set. Dad made the barn from a tree in the backyard, and Mom painted the figurines. We've drug it around the country with us for 32 years. A few of the pieces have gotten broken, but I just glue them back together. I'll never get rid of the set. So in that spirit, we took some branches from one of the apple trees, and had a man make a barn just like Dad made. Rick isn't that good of a carpenter. And I bought a Nativity set, I'm not as talented as Mom. I hope the kids like their set as much as I like mine. We had the carpenter make a barn for our daughter too, and we'll keep it in the attic until she gets married.


That's an awesome gift for a newlywed couple, scareme. My grandmother used to have one of those sets, but her house burned down in 2003, and the nativity was inside. I have honestly never thought to build her another nativity set. Might have to do that now...


----------



## Copchick

Scareme, that is an awesome gift. My mom gave me mine over 20 years ago. There's just something about having a manger at Christmas.


----------



## DandyBrit

That is a lovely tradition to have in the family Scareme - long may it continue.


----------



## Death's Door

That's awesome Scareme!!!! That's what Christmas is all about - passing down the family traditions.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like that idea for a family tradition, Scareme. It's sweet Our nativity is a set of little South American figurines that I picked up at an international festival a few years back, consisting of the Holy Family, a cow, and a sheep. I think I paid all of $10 for it and it's quite charming.

December 19 is:

Look for an Evergreen Day - designed for those last minute bargain tree shoppers.

Oatmeal Muffin Day - which are even better if you add chocolate chips to the mix.


----------



## randomr8

http://victoriaelizabethbarnes.com/

Don't know if anyone here follows this women in her blog. She's good for a cackle. She should be a haunter.


----------



## scareme

Bio, that would be such a great idea to make a nativity for your Grandmother. I'm sure she'll love it. This is the one my Dad made. He used branches from a tree in the back yard, so every time I see it I think of home.










Roxy, I don't need to look far for an evergreen. It's right in the corner. It smells great. Rick said if I put the lights and decorations on it, he would keep it watered. Every night he gets down on his belly and yells. "What the he((! This tree is almost dry again." It's drinking a gallon of water a day. Hee hee, I got the better end of that deal.

random, That's a really cool blog. I put it in my favorites. I had a file for garden blogs, and Halloween blogs, so now I made a file called Blog Blogs.


----------



## scareme

Copchick, I you have any time today, Farm Kings is running a all day marathon today. The show on right now is a Taste of Pittsburgh festival. And their new season opens tonight. 

Anyone else, Farm Kings is a show that's filmed not far from where Copchick lives. I find it really entertaining, and with 9brothers running the farm, there's plenty of eye candy. If that's what the guys look like up there, I can see why Copchick is always so happy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, your tree might be drying out faster because of your cat. Our old cat used to drink the water from the Christmas tree basin. I guess she liked the taste of pine resin


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frank drinks out of my fish tanks.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

scareme, your baby Jesus is being attacked by a giant sabre toothed cat!


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> Scareme, your tree might be drying out faster because of your cat. Our old cat used to drink the water from the Christmas tree basin. I guess she liked the taste of pine resin


I never thought of that. She is over there a lot. We were afraid she was going potty over there, I like your idea better.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> scareme, your baby Jesus is being attacked by a giant sabre toothed cat!


That's Winnie. She thinks she's the result of a virgin birth.


----------



## debbie5

We finally found an electrician with some brain cells & respect for their profession and got the faulty wiring in our kitchen fixed. It's been almost a year with no oven- no roasts, cookies, pies....(I'd sometimes go to my parent's house to roast a chicken). Just in time for Christmas cookies and now I can use the oven to supplement keeping the house warm! SO excited!! The guy couldn't figure out where the electrical problem was in the wall, so he cut an access hole and simply stuck his phone's camera in, where he saw wires just hanging- nothing to support them just dangling by their own weight, a nail touching one of the wires & drawing some power into the nail (EEK); our ceiling fan's junction box not connected to anything- also just dangling. The fan's wires were all corroded from the shoddy work the contractors did in 2006, when we qualified for a "home repair for the poor" program. The plumber broke a pipe in the upstairs bathroom, and water gushed though the floor and down to the kitchen's ceiling , through the fan. The program refused to buy me a new fan, saying "It will dry out"... they turned out to leave the house worse off than when they started. Electrician said the ceiling fan was a fire waiting to happen....EEK! My parents were kind enough to pay for the repairs, and it helps with their peace of mind, as they knew the ceiling fan was bad off. SO yay! COOKIES TOMORROW!!

It's surprising how: it was only since I got the wiring fixed that I realized not having an oven was making me sad...I like cooking & baking and also like to feed people...I felt like a lower class skum without access to an oven. Nothing sadder than a house in disrepair. Go figure. And eating dishes you can only make in a crockpot, frying pan or souppot was getting OLD>


----------



## DandyBrit

God Debbie - you were so lucky you didn't have an electrical fire! If work is done as part of a social programme it should be done properly by trained tradesmen - their attitude sucked. There are a number of programmes here in the UK that you can get insulation work etc done but not things like electrical or plumbing jobs if you own your own home.
Anyway enjoy all the Christmas cooking that you will now have to do - or get your other half to do it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Deb, too bad Mike Holmes is up in Canada - he would have seen to it that those problems were fixed.


----------



## Zurgh

Eek, Deb! Glad you got the electrical taken care of.
A lot of bad contractors will low bid a job, then get cheap & unqualified labor to do the work. Seen some really nasty & downright dangerous workmanship from those sheisty slugs.


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Tomorrow I'm going shopping with my mother!  I can't wait, yay! =D


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

lol Gobby, that cat doesn't look happy. We had 3/4 in of ice last night. Some of the tree branches are touching the ground in our front yard. Now we are starting to get snow. I hope the limbs don't snap from the weight. Areas around are staring to experience power outages. We have our generator gassed up and ready to go. We are already voting on what will get to keep running. I don't think my laptop in in the running.


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## RoxyBlue

Mother Nature is being quite capricious this year. We're having spring weather for the winter solstice.


----------



## Copchick

Happiness is catching two of four juvenile burglars! They walked right out in front of me. (They should have been wearing big red bows) The third was caught by another officer and the fourth got away from me. He was a damn jack rabbit. Rats! This happened yesterday. Today we were able to link them to another burglary that occurred yesterday too. I hate thieves. We were able to return the items to the first victim yesterday, including a few hundred dollars and electronics and today the other victim will ID his property and get it back. My guys all did an excellent job and no one got hurt in the foot chases. The juveniles will be spending Christmas in Juvy and hopefully will get a stocking full of coal! Chalk one up for the good guys.


----------



## Lunatic

Awesome CC!
Thanks for your service!


----------



## scareme

Yeah, Copchick! You and your crew has made this a very happy Christmas for a lot of people.

And Roxy, those 60's you're having, we had four days ago, so that means our ice is headed your way. Sorry.


----------



## Goblin

My sister got around without her walker today!


----------



## Copchick

Walked the dogs this morning without a jacket, just a tshirt. The furnace is off and the door is open for fresh air. I remember about five years ago it was 70 degrees on Dec 23rd. Odd weather we're having. Thanks for the warning Scareme, those ice conditions you had are so treacherous.


----------



## Bone Dancer

The storm missed me by just a few miles. Got about 2-3 inches of snow but no ice. Down state not so lucky. Temps going back into the teens and low 20's.
O' joy.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yay for the Cops CC. Wonder how many other peoples Xmas those creeps ruined? Send them to Bio.. Hehehe


----------



## RoxyBlue

CC, you go, girl!

Scareme, so sweet of you to want to grace us with ice, but I think we'll pass on that:jol:

Made rosemary shortbread cookies for the first time today and the house now smells like Christmas. The recipe says they taste best two days after they're made, so I'm looking forward to fully melded flavor and taste on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Lunatic

BAM!!!!!!
I just finished my Christmas shopping, wrapped it up and put it under the tree.....oh yes I did!
I put that son of bitch to bed is what I did! 
I feel like I can do anything....maybe it was the two cocktails I had. 
Ah oh, I'm starting to crash as I write....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mattimus

The Dallas Cowboys are the most frustrating sports team I have ever watched. I am tired of last minute thrills and chills games and seasons.


----------



## Spooky1

Mattimus said:


> The Dallas Cowboys are the most frustrating sports team I have ever watched. I am tired of last minute thrills and chills games and seasons.


Would you rather be a Redskins fan this year?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

December 23 is Festivus, a holiday promoted by Kramer on a Jerry Seinfeld episode that aired on December 18, 1997.


There's a large pool of standing water in the backyard at the moment which has attracted several robins. They're doing the bird bath thing and I'm trying to figure out the logic behind it since it's raining and they're already wet.

There are also two squirrels playing on the patio, which has attracted Willow's interest. They've come up the back steps at least twice and looked at her through the sliding glass door.


----------



## Mattimus

Spooky1 said:


> Would you rather be a Redskins fan this year?


At least the Skins will have a high draft pic...... ohhhhhh. No, I guess I am good. Thanks Spooky!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have been out of the loop for the last few days. Just wanted to drop in and wish everyone a Happy whatever you celebrate.


----------



## scareme

Hi Bio! I think everyone is getting pretty busy around here. The site has been quiet.

I'm surprised you have robins. Ours are all gone. We have a pale sparrow that has been coming to the feeder with the other sparrows. I tried looking it up, and didn't find the answer. I did find another person that had pictures that look just like my bird, but she didn't know what it was either. Does anyone know what kind of sparrow this is?

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-U8Pp0WNsa...JIo/wynXu1pzJu0/s640/Golden_Sparrow2-9-13.jpg


----------



## RoxyBlue

It might be a field sparrow. It looks a bit like this picture:

http://www.birdsofoklahoma.net/FieldSparrow.htm

A lot of birds take on different coloration in the winter, so hard to tell.


----------



## Copchick

That is a pretty sparrow. Haven't seen any like it here in the burg.


----------



## Zurgh

Merry (or scary) KRAMPUSNACHT-Eve, Party Peeps!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hope everyone has been good this year, because Zombie Santa is on the prowl:

Christmas Zombie Santa by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Bone Dancer

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/12/20/sunday-review/dialect-quiz-map.html

Just seen this and it was spot on. It's a short word test to see where you live.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Bone Dancer said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/12/20/sunday-review/dialect-quiz-map.html
> 
> Just seen this and it was spot on. It's a short word test to see where you live.


It nailed me perfect


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> CC, you go, girl!
> 
> Scareme, so sweet of you to want to grace us with ice, but I think we'll pass on that:jol:
> 
> Made rosemary shortbread cookies for the first time today and the house now smells like Christmas. The recipe says they taste best two days after they're made, so I'm looking forward to fully melded flavor and taste on Christmas Eve.


I have never heard of these, but they sound very good. Where can I find the recipe?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Apparently I talk like someone from central California, a place I've never lived. That's what comes of being born in Texas and then living in southern California, northern Ohio, southeast Virginia, and Maryland.



Spooklights said:


> I have never heard of these, but they sound very good. Where can I find the recipe?


Here you go. You can substitute a teaspoon of dried rosemary per tablespoon of fresh if you don't have fresh rosemary. You can also reduce the amount of sugar if you wish.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/rosemary-shortbread-cookies/


----------



## Hairazor

I was born in GA but lived most of my life in IA and it shows typical speech for IA area


----------



## Copchick

It pegged me dead on for Pittsburgh.


----------



## debbie5

Thanks for being here. You people are amazing, and I'm blessed to have stumbled onto this site years ago. I wish all of you peace and abundance in the new year. May your mache stay crisp and your extension cords stay dry.


----------



## DandyBrit

Bone Dancer said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/12/20/sunday-review/dialect-quiz-map.html
> 
> Just seen this and it was spot on. It's a short word test to see where you live.


Just had a go at this out of curiosity - it pegs us as Rochester, Yonkers and new York, or way over on the other coast up on the northern frontier of the USA. I don't think it could have coped with Yorkshire dialect speak - so it did the best it could.


----------



## Headless

Evidently I'm somewhere around Newark / Paterson, Yonkers or Jersey City! Either way I'm near NY and that works for me. At least I can be sure if I ever go back there people will still understand what I'm talking about!

MERRY CHRISTMAS folks. It's all done and dusted here. We have had a quiet, but very enjoyable day. Santa was kind and while I technically didn't get anything Halloweenie - my future son-in-law did make me a work bench for the shed! Very tidy unit it is too! So I'm one happy camper. Hard to believe that all that hard work in the lead up and its all over.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Merry Christmas to all my Hauntforum friends. I hope you all get exactly what you want, in the proper size, the right color, and that you are all warm, happy, and safe!


----------



## Goblin

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Death's Door

Hey everyone! Just got home from spending the night at my brother's house and now I'm chilling watching "The Christmas Story". Will be getting ready to make some dinner soon.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bone Dancer said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/12/20/sunday-review/dialect-quiz-map.html
> 
> Just seen this and it was spot on. It's a short word test to see where you live.


Awwwww it was off by 17 miles


----------



## scareme

My speech must have suffered from my years of traveling the country with the military. I have the range from Detroit to New Orleans. And for some reason, people keep telling me I have an Irish accent, (I don't think so). So I guess you could just call me a mutt.



Headless said:


> Evidently I'm somewhere around Newark / Paterson, Yonkers or Jersey City! Either way I'm near NY and that works for me. At least I can be sure if I ever go back there people will still understand what I'm talking about!
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS folks. It's all done and dusted here. We have had a quiet, but very enjoyable day. Santa was kind and while I technically didn't get anything Halloweenie - my future son-in-law did make me a work bench for the shed! Very tidy unit it is too! So I'm one happy camper. Hard to believe that all that hard work in the lead up and its all over.


People might understand you, but I think you'd be shocked if you asked people to show you their thongs.  Glad your Christmas was good, and the bench sounds like the prefect gift. And I agree, it's a lot of prep work, and over with so soon. Especially, at gift opening time.



debbie5 said:


> Thanks for being here. You people are amazing, and I'm blessed to have stumbled onto this site years ago. I wish all of you peace and abundance in the new year. May your mache stay crisp and your extension cords stay dry.


We feel lucky you stumbled in too. Merry Christmas to you and your family.

I hope everyone had a blessed Christmas and enjoyed the time spent with family.


----------



## debbie5

I am putting a Post It note onto my November 2014 calendar page to remind me NOT to have another low-key Christmas. While Dec. 25 itself has to be low-key, as we spend the day only with my parents, I need to have a party or cookie decorating or crafting session..SOMEthing, during the previous week. Too quiet around here, lately....It will be well worth the money to get a little "zip" and friends over to the house! Hubby & I not being drinkers makes it kinda weird...do hosts usually tell others it's okay if they BYOB? What if someone gets plastered? am I supposed to have them crash at my place, like people did when they were in college? (Can you tell I've only hosted ONE adult party in 20+ years of marriage?? Yeah- we're quiet.).


----------



## Lord Homicide

Merry Christmas y'all!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Tomorrow is the perfect day, I have left overs to eat, new toys to play with, and nap as much as I want. Also a good time to check out the after Christmas sales on lights, cords, and switches.And reindeer that need to be wolfs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've always felt that the best time of year to be in the office was during the week between Christmas and New Year's Day. It's always quiet and very relaxed compared to the rest of the year (and we have a pretty relaxed office as it is). People also bring in Christmas cookies and treats, too, which adds to that festive weight-gaining mood:jol:


----------



## scareme

To DandyBrit and Headless and any other Brits or Aussies. Happy Boxing Day (if it hasn't passed there already)


----------



## Copchick

A leftover Christmas funny...


----------



## DandyBrit

scareme said:


> To DandyBrit and Headless and any other Brits or Aussies. Happy Boxing Day (if it hasn't passed there already)


Cheers Scareme - it's coming up to early evening here in the UK, so we're still on Boxing Day. Back to work tomorrow though!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> A leftover Christmas funny...


:jol: I can't help it....that is still funny to me......


----------



## Lord Homicide

HUUUUUUUUUUUUUMP DAAAAAAAY!

Merry Christmas all and a happy New Year!



Copchick said:


> A leftover Christmas funny...


----------



## scareme

OK, has anyone else had enough family time? I'm alone 8 hours a day, and I haven't had any alone time since Friday. Maybe I'd be better if I could just get an hour or so to myself. Sorry for being un-festive, but if I don't get some peace and quite soon, I may kill somebody. Again, sorry for the rant.


----------



## Copchick

Hey we're here for you to get away and rant, vent, bitch, yell or scream. 

I know what you mean though. My days off haven't been just me, alone in my house. Sometimes I just need some alone time. Sometimes I don't want to talk, I want to turn my music up loud and dance if I want to (without criticism or laughing from a peanut gallery) or play air guitar and drums or sing as loud or off-key as I can get. Sometimes I just want quiet.


----------



## debbie5

"...and mom and dad can hardly wait for school to start again.." 

LOL...going swimming at 10am Friday with 3 kids. Just woke up after only 2 hours of sleep.EEK!


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> OK, has anyone else had enough family time? I'm alone 8 hours a day, and I haven't had any alone time since Friday. Maybe I'd be better if I could just get an hour or so to myself. Sorry for being un-festive, but if I don't get some peace and quite soon, I may kill somebody. Again, sorry for the rant.


 try camping out in the bathroom... Works for me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rant away, Scareme. Everyone needs some quiet time, no matter how much we love our families. The mental batteries need to recharge in peace and quiet


----------



## scareme

I have some alone time today! Rick is over at our daughter's cutting up the limbs that came down in the ice storm. So I have a couple hours alone. And do you know what I'm watching? Nothing. I hate TV as a background noise. If there's nothing on TV, shut it off. I'm just listening to the canaries singing. Who would have thought they like cauliflower? I wonder if birds get gas. 

Oh, by the way, we watched The Conjuring last night. It's the scariest movie I've ever seen. I screamed so many times I had the dogs barking. I could never have watched it alone. I'm glad I didn't watch it at the theater because I would have embarrassed Rick. He hates it when I scream and people look at us. Has anyone else seen it?


----------



## scareme

Lord Homicide said:


> try camping out in the bathroom... Works for me.


lol Homicide. I'll have to try that sometime in the next three days. Sigh, three days until he goes back to work.


----------



## Hairazor

You know what they say about husbands, can't live with them and can't kill them!


----------



## Copchick

If you recall earlier this year, I talked about the three eagle's nests that are documented in Pittsburgh. About a mile or so from my house near the river, is the closest nest in the neighborhood of Hays. I was hoping that fish and game or some eagle protection and education group would install a camera near the nest. Well, they did. Here's a look at the pair of eagles on Christmas Day. In the background is a salvage yard and just beyond that is the Monongahela River, a great food source for the eagles. Their first nest was destroyed by natural causes and they moved very close to where it used to be. The young had already flown away when that happened. Here's a glimpse of our Pittsburgh eagles in their new nest. They are so beautiful!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Pretty cool CC.


----------



## scareme

Those birds are beautiful and the nest is amazing. If you look at the same site, the next day (26th), the nest and tree are covered in snow. You must have had some snow on Christmas night, CC.


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, the eagles are so regal!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

An odd Christmas for me. I had plans that my sister would come down and I invited my father's favorite cousin, well my 3rd cousin. Well it all went to hell My mother got sick on the 15th and it was to late to cancel plane reservations. Our kitchen is a mess (it was suppose to be fixed by Christmas and not even started). My mother has been in the hospital since the 15th and was transferred to rehab on Christmas eve. My cousin is kinda nuts and (I'm relieved left yesterday for other cousins in Tampa; good luck to them) my sister is so pissed off at the cousin she hasn't stopped; well I don't know the word for it....she's mad and annoyed. I wasn't thrilled either. She cried a LOT. It seriously got on my nerves; over nothing. She has good qualities but man. I'm already stressed over my Mother and other things I haven't brought up and she just made everything so hard. I have never met anyone who cried over nothing like that. So insincere, it bugged me. I do like her and love her in other ways though; I don't know. I'm really up in the air about her. My brother likes her and my sister wants to slap her silly (is my guess). I'm a middle child can you guess? lol

Well keep your fingers crossed for my Mother. She's better but weak. Pray for her if you can.

Have a Happy New Year Everyone!! I have a feeling 2014 is going to be great!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Sending prayers for your mom PrettyGhoul.


----------



## Hairazor

Prayers for your Mom PrettyGhoul


----------



## Goblin

Prayers for your mom PrettyGhoul


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> I am putting a Post It note onto my November 2014 calendar page to remind me NOT to have another low-key Christmas. While Dec. 25 itself has to be low-key, as we spend the day only with my parents, I need to have a party or cookie decorating or crafting session..SOMEthing, during the previous week. Too quiet around here, lately....It will be well worth the money to get a little "zip" and friends over to the house! Hubby & I not being drinkers makes it kinda weird...do hosts usually tell others it's okay if they BYOB? What if someone gets plastered? am I supposed to have them crash at my place, like people did when they were in college? (Can you tell I've only hosted ONE adult party in 20+ years of marriage?? Yeah- we're quiet.).


LOL Deb I completely understand what you mean. We don't entertain very much through the year either. Halloween is our big event and we rarely have visitors any other time being so far out of town. I said to Shane yesterday that I want to do more for Christmas next year. We had a lovely day but I know I could have done more to make it even more special. Absolutely start shopping earlier!!!!!



RoxyBlue said:


> I've always felt that the best time of year to be in the office was during the week between Christmas and New Year's Day. It's always quiet and very relaxed compared to the rest of the year (and we have a pretty relaxed office as it is). People also bring in Christmas cookies and treats, too, which adds to that festive weight-gaining mood:jol:


I don't think I need any help in the weight gaining this year LOL



scareme said:


> To DandyBrit and Headless and any other Brits or Aussies. Happy Boxing Day (if it hasn't passed there already)


It passed very happily with me putting my feet up on the couch and reading a book! Thanks Scareme!



Copchick said:


> If you recall earlier this year, I talked about the three eagle's nests that are documented in Pittsburgh. About a mile or so from my house near the river, is the closest nest in the neighborhood of Hays. I was hoping that fish and game or some eagle protection and education group would install a camera near the nest. Well, they did. Here's a look at the pair of eagles on Christmas Day. In the background is a salvage yard and just beyond that is the Monongahela River, a great food source for the eagles. Their first nest was destroyed by natural causes and they moved very close to where it used to be. The young had already flown away when that happened. Here's a glimpse of our Pittsburgh eagles in their new nest. They are so beautiful!


I could watch stuff like that for hours!



PrettyGhoul said:


> An odd Christmas for me. .........
> Have a Happy New Year Everyone!! I have a feeling 2014 is going to be great!!


OH PG I'm sorry you had a difficult Christmas. Sometimes the festive season can be tough with family. Hopefully everything settles down and as you say 2014 will be great. I personally could do with a good year after a couple of tough ones.

Where the heck did Christmas Go????? I'm still a bit stunned it came and went so quickly. Enjoying my time off but it too is going way too fast. Tomorrow's plan is to get into the shed and rearrange stuff so I can put my new work bench in. I just hope it fits!


----------



## Copchick

PrettyGhoul - sorry to hear of your difficulties this Christmas. Hope your mom gets better soon.


----------



## Copchick

scareme said:


> Who would have thought they like cauliflower? I wonder if birds get gas.
> 
> Oh, by the way, we watched The Conjuring last night. It's the scariest movie I've ever seen. I screamed so many times I had the dogs barking. I could never have watched it alone. I'm glad I didn't watch it at the theater because I would have embarrassed Rick. He hates it when I scream and people look at us. Has anyone else seen it?


I just laughed at loud at the thought of your canaries having gas! Imagine them singing their beautiful canary songs and then hearing a bird fart! The bigger the bird, the bigger the fart. 

I saw The Conjuring earlier this year at the theater. I think it was one of the scariest movies I've seen, because it's a true story. The acting was done very well too.


----------



## debbie5

"Who would have thought they like cauliflower? I wonder if birds get gas. "

This is why I love scareme...LOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue

How can anyone not like Scareme? She's a total hoot

We were just outside raking up spiky balls of death from the gum tree and some stray leaves, and didn't bother wearing jackets. It's something like in the 50s outside and brightly sunny - nothing like spring during the last week of December


----------



## Headless

We had a nasty hot day yesterday. Really strong winds and 40 degrees (104F) - just what you want living in the bush. We're well and truly in bushfire season and we personally need to get our act together and be more prepared. I don't have stuff packed this year yet and usually have our caravan loaded up so we could drive off and be self sufficient in an emergency. I think that will be part of today's project.

Given I got a little money for Christmas I've been trying to decide what to buy. Halloween stuff of course. I've had some items sitting in a cart of my ebay account but want to check out the store an hour away that stocks Halloween stuff to see if they have any bargains before I hit the BUY button. That too could be on the list of today's projects given the weather is going to be tamer today.


----------



## scareme

Sorry to hear about your Mom PrettyGhoul. Sending prayers to your family, and a special one for you. And you're right, 2014 will be a great year, because of your attitude. 

Good to have you back Gobby, I missed you and your kitties. 

I love everybody here! You guys let me be myself. Thanks.

Only two days until my sweet baboo goes back to work. He's getting bored so he decided today would be a good day for us to clean out the attic. I'm not bored, why do I have to go up to the attic? Oh well, today's almost over, then just one more day. What's the worst that can happen? Right?


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Don't believe I shared this on this forum yet but I'm suffering with gallstones right now and don't have them taken out yet.... there's a surgery that's planning on being taken place soon but lately my stomach has been aching so much every time I eat anything... I'm so tired of this happening. Why can't the stupid surgery be taken place sooner, I'm so tired of suffering with these pains.


----------



## Hairazor

Ouch^! Hope you get it resolved soon.


----------



## scareme

I'm going to heellll. I'm at services, and my mind is wandering, and they start the Lord's prayer. So I go, "Our father, who art in heaven, Halloween be thy name." I catch what I said and start to giggle. I try to go on but, I just keep giggling. I'm keeping my eyes down so no one can give me the evil eye. I'm sure they're thinking, here's Miss Thing, we only see around the holidays, and now she acts like this. She should just stay home. So much for my New Years resolution for trying to get to church more often.

Graveyard Ghost, Sorry to hear about your stones. I hear they can be very painful. Why can't they move the surgery up? You think they would have tried to get you in by the end of the year, so you wouldn't have to pay a new deductible. Hope you get relief soon.

My asthma has been kicking up, so the steroid dose has gone up again. So I'm mega hungry. So Rick decided to help me out by throwing out the tin of homemade fudge that was a gift from friends. He'll be lucky if he lives to go back to work tomorrow. Don't ever come between a steroid witch and her chocolate. You guys pray for me. Heaven knows the people at church won't.










**I just reread my post. Boy, I did a lot of so-ing. I'll try to watch that in the future.**


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, you are one funny girl

Spooky1 and I got into a major laughing fit recently, thereby putting ourselves at risk of death by laughter (another thread in Oddities, in case that does not make sense), when we started reading a list of funny text message autocorrections. Hysterically funny and mostly too rude to post, so just Google it and you'll see what I'm talking about:jol:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

^^^^ LOL Goblin. Cats are like that!

Ouch GG - hope you can ease those pains soon.



scareme said:


> I'm going to heellll. I'm at services, and my mind is wandering, and they start the Lord's prayer. So I go, "Our father, who art in heaven, Halloween be thy name." I catch what I said and start to giggle. I try to go on but, I just keep giggling. I'm keeping my eyes down so no one can give me the evil eye. I'm sure they're thinking, here's Miss Thing, we only see around the holidays, and now she acts like this. She should just stay home. So much for my New Years resolution for trying to get to church more often............


OMG SCAREME!!!! That was so funny. Still laughing!!!!

I have seen a few of those auto corrections too Roxy. I HATE auto correct. Drives me crazy. It's even more annoying than someone who keeps finishing your sentences and they have no clue what you are trying to say.

OMG the forum wouldn't open this morning..... I had to go and do some washing and clean out the shed!


----------



## Copchick

Scareme, you won't be lonely in hell. I was laughing reading your post. You know how when you start giggling and you try to stop and you giggle even more because you can't stop. I believe God can take a joke, he was probably giggling too! In my mind He's a bit laid back. Ha, ha "halloween be thy name". 

Graveyard Ghost, I can't imagine the discomfort you're in. I hope you have some relief soon.

Roxy, I just had a funny autocorrecting text yesterday. Grr! Too long of a story but we had quite the laugh at work!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

Headless, I couldn't get on for a while last night too. I thought maybe there was a mad rush of people trying to get on HauntForum last night. I thought maybe they heard you and Gobby were back. Did you clean up enough room for your new work bench?

CC, I have a feeling God has a sense of humor too. He made man, didn't he?


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> CC, I have a feeling God has a sense of humor too. He made man, didn't he?


And the platypus:jol:


----------



## mickkell

Graveyard_Ghost said:


> Don't believe I shared this on this forum yet but I'm suffering with gallstones right now and don't have them taken out yet.... there's a surgery that's planning on being taken place soon but lately my stomach has been aching so much every time I eat anything... I'm so tired of this happening. Why can't the stupid surgery be taken place sooner, I'm so tired of suffering with these pains.


Been there but I was 61.That pain is nothing compared to the pain from the stent they install in the tube from your Kidney to your Baldder,I basically couldnt walk much,it felt like it slipped down and was rubbing on my Bladder,when I complained about it the Doc said"no that doesnt happen".When they took it out 2 weeks later he said"oh,I guess it did slip a little".......A-Hole.:googly:


----------



## mickkell

*what I'm thinking*

I'm thinking what a beautiful day it is here in AZ,suns out and on its way to 70+ degrees,a hell of a lot better that the weather in WA.State that we left behind.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I have the WORST problem of laughing at the MOST inappropriate places/situations. You name it....weddings....funerals.....solemn speeches like at my sister's college graduation.....I am a freak....I cannot help myself.....and once I get started....I cannot stop....


----------



## scareme

mickkell said:


> I'm thinking what a beautiful day it is here in AZ,suns out and on its way to 70+ degrees,a hell of a lot better that the weather in WA.State that we left behind.


Gosh it sounds beautiful out there, as it's 25 here right now. Catch some rays for me, will you?



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I have the WORST problem of laughing at the MOST inappropriate places/situations. You name it....weddings....funerals.....solemn speeches like at my sister's college graduation.....I am a freak....I cannot help myself.....and once I get started....I cannot stop....


lol My daughter laughs when people hurt themselves. I get so mad at her. First you're in pain, and then someone laughs at you. She said at work if someone falls, she has to leave the area, as people at work get mad too. She tries to stop, but it must be her release to stress. Either that or she's the devils daughter.

Speaking of the devil's daughter, moderators, can I get another profile on here? You know, a second person to sign in as. I think I'll call her RoidMary. You know, as in RoidMary's Baby. scareme will be the nice person you hear from most days. RoidMary will be the psychotic nut you can ignore the ramblings of. And if she confesses to murder, ignore her. I do. Not matter how many details she can provide. Excuse me now, I have to go take my meds.


----------



## mickkell

scareme said:


> Gosh it sounds beautiful out there, as it's 25 here right now. Catch some rays for me, will you?
> 
> lol My daughter laughs when people hurt themselves. I get so mad at her. First you're in pain, and then someone laughs at you. She said at work if someone falls, she has to leave the area, as people at work get mad too. She tries to stop, but it must be her release to stress. Either that or she's the devils daughter.
> 
> Speaking of the devil's daughter, moderators, can I get another profile on here? You know, a second person to sign in as. I think I'll call her RoidMary. You know, as in RoidMary's Baby. scareme will be the nice person you hear from most days. RoidMary will be the psychotic nut you can ignore the ramblings of. And if she confesses to murder, ignore her. I do. Not matter how many details she can provide. Excuse me now, I have to go take my meds.


yes I will,suppose to be in the mid 70s mid week.Ya know there are only 4 seasons here:Almost Summer,Summer,Still summer and Christmas Day.


----------



## Copchick

Oooo, now that's a good idea, having another HF profile name for the other, more sassy, moody alter ego. For me, she would only show up every 28 days for about a week, then she disappears until the next month. Is RoidMary named for hemorroids or steroids? (Just kidding, I know)


----------



## debbie5

I (well, a group of us) got yelled at during the last funeral I was at...there was a long, hour+ waiting line to see THE BODY, and a big group of us friends all got giggling...we were not even in the viewing room yet, but way off in the hall...I'm still on the fence as to whether it's better to fake solemnity, or be fun, like the dead dude in the other room was....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some of the best laughs I've had were at funerals when friends and family started sharing stories about the deceased.


----------



## Hairazor

I am a total inappropriate laugher! My last biggie: at work at the Lbrary a patron asked me how a co-worker was doing after her cancer surgery. I said she got the tube out of her nose but there was a complication (laughter by me) and they had to put the tube back in (more laughter) and it made her nose start bleeding ( oh yes, more laughter). I kept thinking, shut up Jan, and the patron was looking at me like I lost my mind! That was 12 years ago and I am still appalled by it, by the way the co-worker is still working.


----------



## randomr8

You'd think. After 53 years. And I don't know how many times I've made kung-pow chicken, that I know better than to wipe my face with my hand after de-seeding the hot red peppers before frying them..


----------



## randomr8

Here's hoping the most accepting group of people I know have the best new year ever.


----------



## Lunatic

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I have the WORST problem of laughing at the MOST inappropriate places/situations. You name it....weddings....funerals.....solemn speeches like at my sister's college graduation.....I am a freak....I cannot help myself.....and once I get started....I cannot stop....


OMG!
My mother and sister are like that, too.


----------



## scareme

One of my favorite movie quotes is, Laughter through tears is my favorite emotion, from Steel Magnolias. I think if when you gather around after someone passes, and people are laughing, it shows that they were a good person. I hope people can laugh about me after I've gone. After my Dad's funeral I mentioned that Dad would have loved everyone gathered at the house in his honor, and all agreed. Then I added, and he would have loved the fact especially that everybody brought their own food and the place broke out in laughter. My Dad had been known to tell people how much the meal cost when he had them over for supper or a party. lol. God only knows what they'll say about me. I wish I could be there.



Copchick said:


> Oooo, now that's a good idea, having another HF profile name for the other, more sassy, moody alter ego. For me, she would only show up every 28 days for about a week, then she disappears until the next month. Is RoidMary named for hemorroids or steroids? (Just kidding, I know)


We need a name for you. How about Don'ttakenocrapchick (I know, a double negative, but so what, not taking any crap)?


----------



## scareme

randomr8 said:


> You'd think. After 53 years. And I don't know how many times I've made kung-pow chicken, that I know better than to wipe my face with my hand after de-seeding the hot red peppers before frying them..


Eww, I hope you are OK. You didn't get it in your eyes, did you? Once I wiped my lips with my pepper hand, and sat for hours with a glass of ice water to my mouth. I've since heard milk would have been better. Did you try milk on your face?


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> Headless, I couldn't get on for a while last night too. I thought maybe there was a mad rush of people trying to get on HauntForum last night. I thought maybe they heard you and Gobby were back. Did you clean up enough room for your new work bench?
> 
> CC, I have a feeling God has a sense of humor too. He made man, didn't he?


Sure did Scareme - holy cow it was heavy though. Will have to take a photo of it before it gets dirty LOL



RoxyBlue said:


> And the platypus:jol:


And you beat me to it Roxy - I read Scareme's comment and immediately thought Platypus - they are kinda cute though even if they are a bit weird.



randomr8 said:


> Here's hoping the most accepting group of people I know have the best new year ever.


I agree randomr8 - I couldn't think of a more deserving crew for an awesome 2014. Just 8 hours left of 2013 here. We won't be out celebrating, we've opted for a quiet night at home. Too many idiots on the road for me want to be amongst them.


----------



## scareme

Well it's almost 2:00 am and Gobby hasn't posted his picture for the day, so I'll try one.


----------



## Copchick

Okay I need to go wash my eyes out. I just saw a commercial for one of those work out videos and they showed twerking as a form of "working out". Really?! Twerking?! I don't think I would be successful twerking as a way to get into shape and toned up. I would be laughing too hard!


----------



## Evil Queen

Too adorable Scareme!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Copchick said:


> Okay I need to go wash my eyes out. I just saw a commercial for one of those work out videos and they showed twerking as a form of "working out". Really?! Twerking?! I don't think I would be successful twerking as a way to get into shape and toned up. I would be laughing too hard!


Actually, I think it originated as a workout video for toning the butt and legs. The way most folks do it now in the videos posted on "let-it-all-hang-out-no-matter-what" social media sites makes them look kind of ridiculous.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yup.....NERF Gun wars are wicked fun!


----------



## Headless

Well a new year has arrived. I wonder how quickly this one will rush by! I'm pretty sure despite what the calendar says - last year only had about 300 days at most.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Headless said:


> Well a new year has arrived. I wonder how quickly this one will rush by! I'm pretty sure despite what the calendar says - last year only had about 300 days at most.


:jol: Thank goodness you said that Maree.....I thought it was just me that felt 2013 was a blink and a wink! Happy New Year to all my forum Peeps!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doing our traditional ringing in of the new year by watching the Twilight Zone marathon on the SyFy channel and sipping mimosas Tomorrow I think I'll make a batch of peanut soup and start another tradition for New Year's Day.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## DandyBrit

^^^^ OMG - love that face!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Well, it was a crazy year that 2013........ On top of all the changes that happened, the most pivotal and monumental change is we are expecting a baby around early June. Been kept a secret except from parents for months... Yesterday was the anatomy scan/confirming visual that the baby has a package - lol. Last night was the big announcement.

Happy New Years y'all!


----------



## Hairazor

Well LordyLordyH what a great New Year announcement! Yay for you and LadyH!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats to you and your lady wife, Lord H!

Peanut soup is made and cooling on the stove. It's very rich and a little goes a long way.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats to you Lord Homicide and your wife! Boys are the best!


----------



## Otaku

Evil Queen said:


> Congrats to you Lord Homicide and your wife! Boys are the best!


Agreed, got two of my own. Congrats!


----------



## Copchick

Congrats to you and the Mrs.!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats, Lord H!


----------



## scareme

Congratulations Lord H. I knew you had it in you. You'll have a new little helper this Halloween.


----------



## Headless

Awww that's awesome news LH! Congratulations.

First day back at work - thankfully a pretty quiet one. Just one more day and another two days holiday!! LOL well a weekend anyway.

Just sitting having a wine, and about to start making some drawings for plans of the this year's props......


----------



## Lunatic

Congratulations Lord Homicide!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Awwwww LordH! You're going to be a Papa!!! Congratulations, I'm sure he'll be a chip off the old block! (Bless your wife's heart....she'll be outnumbered!)


----------



## Death's Door

Awesome news Lord H!!!!!! 

First day back to my happy place. Just got through all the emails and put out some small fires already. 

Had a quiet New Year's Eve and Day at home. Didn't feel much like traveling/visiting so hubby and I stayed home and celebrated the new year by watching the mummer's parade. I made homemade bean soup, had snacks and drank champagne.


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 2 is Run It Up The Flagpole And See If Anyone Salutes Day - a day to try something new, offer up a novel idea, or (as Headless is doing) start sketching out plans for this year's haunt.

Aside from that, it appears our northeast haunters are about to get hit by a blizzard.


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> it appears our northeast haunters are about to get hit by a blizzard.


South Jersey is going to be getting 4-7 inches starting tonight. I called my brother and had to cancel going to his house tonight to work. He lives 45 minutes away from me and I don't want to get caught up in the storm on my way home at 10:30 at night. He understood, however, my obsessive micro-managing furry boss, Oscar, will probably have a fit.  I told my brother not to make eye contact with Oscar when he starts meowing and wondering why I'm not around.


----------



## scareme

Gooood Mooornniing Hauntforum! Well they said we couldn't do it, but we did. We came out swinging and we made it to the second day of the new year! Yea for us! See, I'm more of a motivational speaker if I've had some sleep. I know it's 11:30 but I'm just getting up. Had a quite New Years eve. Husband was in bed by 11:00. How can you stay up until 11 and not want to stay up the extra hour to see the New Year come in? Then yesterday we went visiting people. Had a good day. I started taking down the first tree last night. I can't decide if they are more work to put up or take down. And just like Halloween, it's such a trick to get everything to fit back in the same boxes. Speaking of tricks, I've hidden a few boxes of Halloween things I've ordered on the different sales lately, in the empty Christmas boxes. Now I have to find someplace else to hide them. I somehow manage to stay in trouble all the time. 

DD, the first thing I thought of when I heard you couldn't make it to your brother's tonight is Oscar.  I hope he doesn't have to go another week until he sees you. Cat's can hold a grudge you know. 

You folks out on the east coast try to stay safe. Man, you've really been getting hit hard these last few years. I hope you're stocked up on food and firewood. I have a generator someone can borrow. But if you're going to drive all the way to Oklahoma, you might as well stay here to ride out the storm. I'll entertain you. The Packers are playing on Sunday, we'll have a watch party. Anyway, stay warm out there. I'm going to get back to taking down Christmas decorations and re-hiding boxes.


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, do you surreptitously mark the Christmas boxes containing Halloween with festive little red and green skull and crossbones for identification?


----------



## scareme

Hairazor said:


> Scareme, do you surreptitously mark the Christmas boxes containing Halloween with festive little red and green skull and crossbones for identification?


I love that idea! You know, you and I could get into a lot of trouble when I move to Iowa. My head's spinning with ideas already. By the way, BFF, do you have any extra storage space at your place?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Snow is starting to stick. Time to think about sliding on home


----------



## Copchick

The snow started to fall and stick around 3-ish. We're only predicted to get about 3 inches, no big deal. But the windchill is supposed to be pretty bad, then up to 40 on Saturday then as low as -8 Monday morning, crawling to about 12 that day. Brrrr! Is it possible for humans to hibernate? Come on Mother Nature! Give me a break! In exchange for the bad weather conditions on the last two halloweens and a very early winter in 2013, I think you need to let it be sunny and warm specifically on my three day weekends during 2014. Only let it rain during the night or when I'm at work. I'm okay if you start this in March. Okay I'm done venting. Sorry Mother Nature, I know it's winter. I just want to feel an 80 degree day with warm sun on my face.


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, storage space, hummm, I wander from room to room in my house muttering to myself and wringing my hands, if I push really hard I can shove another tombstone under the sofa, will anyone notice a skeleton artfully draped from a light fixture, can I stand that mummy in the corner and use it as a coatrack, if I put jackos on the piano and light them will people notice they aren't piano lights? Will anyone notice the fire ring isn't a fire place? I am up for anyone's covert suggestions!!!

On another note, will look forward to mischief with you!


----------



## Copchick

I thought this would be of benefit for you all who have dogs and/or cats. It is how to perform CPR on your pet. There is a video on this link that shows a trainer giving CPR to a dog after it collapses. The dog recovers, the owner takes it to a vet where it was discovered that it had a medical condition. Good to know stuff!

http://www.dogheirs.com/dogheirs/posts/201-cpr-for-dogs-cardiopulmonary-resuscitation


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick that was very interesting, thanks


----------



## dead hawk

happy new year :3 im late I knew U_U. merry Christmas late again I know, I got a ps4 a nice clock which I like more than the ps4, derpy hooves plush and 100 bucks >_> new years woo ye uhh I didn't do anything -_-. ONFORWARD TO THE NEXT HOLIDAY in which I shall spruce up like my Christmas tree with horrid creatures and skulls galore YAY


----------



## Lunatic

Gee wiz, I'm glad I like snow.
Boston northshore is getting up to 30 inches!

I'm still on vacation until Monday which is great but damn my pants are getting tight from all the holiday eating and it ain't over!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well it's 5 below zero right now, can't wait to see what it is in the morning. Not that I plan on going out doors.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Lord Homicide!

No snow around here.............just rain!


----------



## Bone Dancer

12 below this morning, at least I'm not getting any snow.


----------



## debbie5

It's so freaking cold..I think it was minus 3 last time I checked. I have towels stuffed at my door sills, and snowpants hanging on all the door hinges to keep the cold air from leaking in. Have pool noodles taped on some door edges, too,. The house must have shifted with the past rains & freeze, as the door framing on the side of the house has slit open from the wall itself (thank you, city contractors for doing a sh*tty job installing the door & casing)...I'm rooting around in the cellar, looking for non-expanding foam or some rubber weather stripping to shove in there, as there's a constant breeze coming in. Yikes! (muttering...."I know I have silicone caulking *some*where"...digging in drawers..)...I swear, it's like I live in a prairie sod house...always something going on. A few days ago, there was a big FLASH of light in the living room...now the electrician has to come back to see what THAT was about...


----------



## scareme

Copchick said:


> I thought this would be of benefit for you all who have dogs and/or cats. It is how to perform CPR on your pet. There is a video on this link that shows a trainer giving CPR to a dog after it collapses. The dog recovers, the owner takes it to a vet where it was discovered that it had a medical condition. Good to know stuff!
> 
> http://www.dogheirs.com/dogheirs/posts/201-cpr-for-dogs-cardiopulmonary-resuscitation


One time I gave our dog a doggy sedative before a long car trip. I think I gave him a little too much because at our first stop I put him down on the ground, he took three steps, and fell over on his side. I yelled, Rick quick, give him CPR! Without moving a muscle, Rick looked at him, and said, He's dead. I asked, How can you tell? You haven't touched him. Rick said, If his life depends on me giving him CPR, he's dead.  The dog was fine, and I got better at dosing him after that.



debbie5 said:


> It's so freaking cold..I think it was minus 3 last time I checked. I have towels stuffed at my door sills, and snowpants hanging on all the door hinges to keep the cold air from leaking in. Have pool noodles taped on some door edges, too,. The house must have shifted with the past rains & freeze, as the door framing on the side of the house has slit open from the wall itself (thank you, city contractors for doing a sh*tty job installing the door & casing)...I'm rooting around in the cellar, looking for non-expanding foam or some rubber weather stripping to shove in there, as there's a constant breeze coming in. Yikes! (muttering...."I know I have silicone caulking *some*where"...digging in drawers..)...I swear, it's like I live in a prairie sod house...always something going on. A few days ago, there was a big FLASH of light in the living room...now the electrician has to come back to see what THAT was about...


Debbie, I think you used that non-expanding caulking last October on a prop. Sending you warm thoughts, if that helps any.

My daughter was over last night and left her phone. I want to take it over to her, but I'm afraid she'll be on her way over here about that time. I'm not sure what to do. I should have taken it over early this morning. The longer I wait, the more likely she'll be headed here. I guess I'll wait, she needs it worse than I do.

I hope everyone out east is doing OK. I hope you stayed home and safe today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It was 12 degrees with a -3 wind chill when we got up this morning. We only got about a block away from the house on the walk this morning before Willow started limping from the road salt in her pads.

Ended up getting about 4 inches of snow, which is twice what was expected for our area.


----------



## debbie5

just sealed the dining room window with that shrink wrap stuff, as I discovered the storm is stuck open !/4 inch.....breezy!!


----------



## Hairazor

Our high on Monday is supposed to be around -12 or so. School has already been cancelled for that day!


----------



## Bone Dancer

We have a wind chill advisory til Tuesday, that can't be good. Ahhh for the good'ol days when it was just freezing out and not artic. I miss being out mowing the yard right now.


----------



## Copchick

Bone Dancer, you had the perfect word description...artic.

The race car driving wannbe Pittsburghers forgot you can't drive fast on ice. Had a ton of crashes today. A medic truck at one crash scene got plowed into from behind from a car driving way too fast for conditions. Thank goodness neither medics were in or around their truck. 

Artic. Has a nice ring. Artic.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

^ hahahaha Love it!

We haven't had a great start to the new year weather wise - it's done not much else but rain so far and I'm still almost tempted to light the fire tonight. Now to the rest of you that may not seem odd - but we're meant to be in the midst of Summer here!!!!!


----------



## DandyBrit

I read all the posts from over the pond about the weather and I can't help comparing your attitude to the snow and the British attitude. We have about an inch of snow fall and everyone freaks out completely. You guys get it in feet for gods sake!
We are such wimps in the UK now - got too used to milder winters I suppose.


----------



## Copchick

DandyBrit - I have pictures from what we called "Snowmageddon" in 2009. The snow came down so fast and deep that everyone was stranded on the highways and streets. It ended up being feet of snow in one event. We had the fine people from the Army Reserves assisting us (police officers) to our calls using Humvees. At that time we didn't have vehicles to adequately get around. Thankfully, Pittsburgh doesn't get as much snow as the upper midwest in normal winters. I would have to move if I lived in Wisconsin or Michigan.


----------



## RoxyBlue

DandyBrit said:


> We have about an inch of snow fall and everyone freaks out completely.


That also describes most folks who live south of the Mason-Dixon line in the States


----------



## Hauntiholik

My cats are "hunting challenged". There is some sort of animal in the attic and they just lay around.


----------



## Headless

^ LOL I can hear them now - 
_"Did you hear that?
Yeah
Well........
I'm not going up there to see what it is - you go up
Hell no - I'm not going there
We'll just pretend we're deaf"_

About 2:00am the damn dog started boofing - you know that noise they make when they aren't really barking - its more of a throat clearing..... She was sitting upright staring at the bedroom door. Creeps the heck out of me when she does that. I imagine it was just some mice making more noise than usual but I can't help but to expect some balaclava clad figure to appear in the doorway at that hour. Finally we all went back to sleep with no nasty surprises.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^My cat used to do something like that when I lived in an apartment. She would suddenly sit up on the edge of my bed and stare out the bedroom door.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hauntiholik said:


> My cats are "hunting challenged". There is some sort of animal in the attic and they just lay around.


Frank isn't much better. He will hear something an then look at me like "hey, you should go check that out".
Heather, maybe they think, if it's in the house it must be ok.


----------



## debbie5

has anyone seen my phone charger??


----------



## Goblin




----------



## DandyBrit

My mums cat used to sit up in a tree in winter and think she was invisible to birds - She didn't seem to realise that all the leaves had gone.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

DandyBrit said:


> My mums cat used to sit up in a tree in winter and think she was invisible to birds - She didn't seem to realise that all the leaves had gone.


That's cute, haha! Man I wish I had a cat. Just awhile ago I was looking at gifs on tumblr of cats. Now I wish I really had one, they're so adorable!


----------



## DandyBrit

^^^The daftest thing that cat ever did was to stand in front of the gas fire with her tail up in the air warming her bottom. When the smoke started to rise she began sniffing - as if to say "what's burning?" When I shouted "your tail is on fire" and tried to shoo her away she scratched me and walked off in a huff - still sniffing the air! She had a scorch mark on her tail for about a month afterwards.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:My cat Jinx was the best hunter ever. She was feral when I found her and adopted her. She would kill squirrels like crazy and eat everything except the tail. On more than one instance I caught her crunching on squirrel skull. In fact, all the cats I "rescued" from the coastal area have been great hunters. (even though I fed them top notch food, they never lost the urge to taste fresh game)


----------



## RoxyBlue

When I was a kid, our cat used to bring gifts of dead mice to the front porch. Usually it was a whole dead mouse, but once he left only half of a mouse - kind of like that scene in "Forrest Gump" where he eats some of the candy out of the gift box of chocolates.


----------



## debbie5

My poodle ate the eyes ONLY out of a mole once..."MMmmmm....jellybeans!" he's a city dog, so probably had no clue what to do with it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Listening to the Kristen Lawrence album "Broom with a View". Well worth a listen if you've never heard her music - she has a wonderful voice.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> DandyBrit - I have pictures from what we called "Snowmageddon" in 2009. The snow came down so fast and deep that everyone was stranded on the highways and streets. It ended up being feet of snow in one event. We had the fine people from the Army Reserves assisting us (police officers) to our calls using Humvees. At that time we didn't have vehicles to adequately get around. Thankfully, Pittsburgh doesn't get as much snow as the upper midwest in normal winters. I would have to move if I lived in Wisconsin or Michigan.


What about that Eagles game a couple of weeks ago...? Forgot who they were playing but you couldn't hardly see the players. I meant to ask you back on the day how you were hanging on there but I didn't.

We had a pretty decent ice storm here a few weeks ago. Crippled the metroplex mainly because TxDOT is not really prepared to blast that much ice off the roads. I wish I had a Humvee with a 50 cal turret in the back.


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Listening to the Kristen Lawrence album "Broom with a View". Well worth a listen if you've never heard her music - she has a wonderful voice.


I have her cd too. I love it.


----------



## scareme

Eek! Hubby found my stash this weekend. I was taking down the Christmas decorations, and he saw some of the Halloween things hidden in the boxes. He said I had to get rid of some Halloween props if I wanted to keep them. Hey! I culled out two boxes of Christmas decorations. Then that should give me room for two more Halloween boxes. Right? Anyway, I'm about 95% finished with the Christmas things. I'm having asthma trouble again, (who isn't?), so I'm up on roid doses again. So since I haven't slept in the last two nights I've been getting a lot of work done. It feels good, but damn I'm tired. 

P5, I do believe you're right about feral cats being great hunters. In their case they have to be or they wouldn't be alive. Maybe I should quite feeding my cat. That way instead of bringing live mice in, and then letting them go after she finishes playing with them, maybe she would kill them. She'll kill birds, which I don't want, but not the mice. 
Roxy, I had a cat that would bring me her trophys in bed. I should have felt honored, but I didn't. I'd just scream.


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> has anyone seen my phone charger??


Yeah it's here Deb - sorry I borrowed it and forgot to give it back!



scareme said:


> .............Roxy, I had a cat that would bring me her trophys in bed. I should have felt honored, but I didn't. I'd just scream.


Reminds me of a story I heard years ago I think it was a Dr. Phil thing - where he talked about the fact that he had a cat and it had brought him a gift one day - a gift of a dead rat. His wife had been disgusted and thrown it out and scolded the cat and even though he wasn't keen on rats either, when he thought about it he realised what an important gift it was to the cat. The cat had taken no doubt considerable time and skill to catch the rat, and even though it could have been a source of food for the cat, the cat gave the rat to him as a gift. His lesson was never underestimate the value of a dead rat. In other words, gifts don't always come to you in the form you anticipate or expect, so you need to look at the gift for what it is, not for what you wanted to receive. At the time it was a very valuable life lesson for me - notwithstanding the fact that I can't stand rats or mice either LOL


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> Roxy, I had a cat that would bring me her trophys in bed. I should have felt honored, but I didn't. I'd just scream.


Lol!

When I was younger, the family dog would, somehow, catch gophers. A number of occasions the dog would eat them then come inside and throw up. It always made me think of the song "... Oh great gobs of greasy grimey gopher guts..."


----------



## Death's Door

I can't believe that all the snow (8 inches) that we received Friday morning that I painstakingly shoveled was gone this morning. We started warming up in the 40s yesterday and today when I woke up, it was near 60 and no snow. By the time I leave work today, the temps will be in the 30s. Tomorrow's high will be 12 degrees. What a weather wave that the US is experiencing. 

Had a nice 3-day weekend because our work was closed on Friday. Got all the Christmas boxes down the basement and ready to be stored. Went through some of the decorations that I haven't used in years and will be donating them. Hope I will be able to take the outside decorations down this weekend if mother nature permits.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Getting my errands run early today. Calling for a wind chill factor of minus 30 tonight and tomorrow night. Luckily not getting much snow (2-3 inches), down state got hammered with about 10-12. Good luck down there Jeff.


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 6 is:

Bean Day - somehow this brings to mind the campfire scene from Blazing Saddles

Cuddle Up Day - only if you haven't eaten large quantities of beans....


----------



## Hairazor

It was -20 at 8:00 this morning, can't wait till it reaches the expected high of -12


----------



## scareme

Lord Homicide said:


> Lol!
> 
> When I was younger, the family dog would, somehow, catch gophers. A number of occasions the dog would eat them then come inside and throw up. It always made me think of the song "... Oh great gobs of greasy grimey gopher guts..."


lol I remember that song. For some strange reason Mom wouldn't let us sing it in the car on long trips. 



Hairazor said:


> It was -20 at 8:00 this morning, can't wait till it reaches the expected high of -12


I don't know Hairazor, I think the difference between -20 and -12 is colder than hell and damn cold. It's cold either way. You can still come down to OK and warm up. It's 1 degree right now. Come on Headless, now is the time to tell us how hot it is down there, and warm us up with those thoughts of your temps.

I'm back on drugs, or meds, same thing to me, right now so I have some weird dreams. Last night I dreamed the cat could turn into a snake or led rope lights. Talk about a strange dream, cats, snakes and rope lights, and the thought of props was not mentioned once. How different from real life.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well, I got up this morning to 62 degrees out....but the temperature is dropping like a lead weight in water.....by the time I leave at 5:30 it's going to be 12...talk about a change in climate. :googly:


----------



## debbie5

I put 100 pounds of rock salt on my driveway, trying to get rid of the thick ice before it gets to be 10 degrees here tomorrow...this weather is nuts.


----------



## Copchick

Courtesy of HLN, I learned the winter event that's happening is called a Polar Vortex. Still it equals "pretty freaking cold!" It was colder here than in Anchorage Alaska on friday by twelve degrees. The sun is peeking out for a few minutes before hiding again. 

Packed up all of the Christmas decorations. The house looks naked.


----------



## Spooky1

It's 10 degrees here now with a wind chill of -9. We got the dog walked when I got home from work and it was still a balmy 19 (wind chill +3).


----------



## Hauntiholik

On Saturday, I have shoveled the walkway and sidewalks and the boys handled the drive way. Sadly, it didn't last. It snowed again on Sunday. The boys went out, shovels in hand and I was hoping for clear pavement again.

The snow had been shoveled off of the lawn and packed tightly on the walkway stairs with moguls and jumps. Best sledding run ever - or so they say!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Wearing a winter sleigh coat over a down coat really does make a difference when it's below zero outside.


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Wearing a winter sleigh coat over a down coat really does make a difference when it's below zero outside.


Maybe, but it does make a bold fashion statement. 

Ok, its almost noon and its still 6 below with a wind chill of -19. 
So what kind of cookies are we making today, cauz I ain't going out side.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:No water at the shop this morning! The stupid back flow valve that the city INSISTED we install is above ground and even though it was insulated...it froze. Luckily being a body shop, we took a heat lamp out and 30 minutes later...we have water. Yay for us...boo for the businesses that don't have heat lamps. ....stupid city government.....


----------



## DandyBrit

I've been watching the weather news about the US over here - you guys have my sympathy! It is scary to see - freezing eyeballs?!. Our news stations are comparing it to the "Day after Tomorrow" film.


----------



## scareme

Hauntiholik said:


> On Saturday, I have shoveled the walkway and sidewalks and the boys handled the drive way. Sadly, it didn't last. It snowed again on Sunday. The boys went out, shovels in hand and I was hoping for clear pavement again.
> 
> The snow had been shoveled off of the lawn and packed tightly on the walkway stairs with moguls and jumps. Best sledding run ever - or so they say!


LMAO Maybe I shouldn't laugh, but your boys sound hilarious. I would have never thought of something like that. Did you get pictures? And who had to clean it up? 

I shiver when I read about the cold everyone is having. Yesterday it was 10 degrees. Today it is suppose to get up to 42. But it doesn't pay to get too comfortable, the temps will drop in a few days.

Well, I'm in the doghouse again. I know, big surprise. I had a free shipping offer from Grandin Road. So I thought how bad could four little cupcake trays and six candles be. The order left the shipping dock at 4:30 and had all day to get to me. Of course it shows up at supper time. And I couldn't believe the size of the boxes Rick carried in. He couldn't either.










I've had life sized props arrive in smaller boxes. The trays are bigger than expected. (The traditional coke can included for size reference.) But they are really cute. I plan on using a couple for gifts, so if you get one from me, act surprised.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Managed to lose footing and fall this morning because of the treacherous spiky balls of death that our gum tree drops at the end of our driveway. Willow was quite excited about it - dogs just seem to think it's cool when their human ends up down at their level.


----------



## Spooky1

I think I'll get a wagon and pull Roxy around when Willow gets her walks. It may keep her from falling down.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Do I need to invest in a riding crop?:devil:


----------



## scareme

How are you feeling? I bet you'll be sore tomorrow. It always feels worse the next day. I know about the spikey balls of death. I tried to find a craft to do with them. Never found anything. I guess they are not good for anything, except turning your ankles. Hope you're OK. Oh and you two, get a room.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Scareme

There's some discomfort in the left leg and lower back, but the knee that hit the ground actually does not feel too bad. The extra layers I was wearing this morning probably helped with that part.

The spiky balls of death could be used to make a wreath. You could also make spiky little animal figures out of them if you were so inclined. There are some craft examples on these sites:

https://www.pinterest.com/melanie_brandon/sweetgum-blessings/

https://www.pinterest.com/greenbri7/sweet-gum-tree-ball-crafts/

http://www.marthastewart.com/908888/sweetgum-fruit-wreath


----------



## Death's Door

Take care of yourself Roxy. Our neighbor has that tree in her front yard. Messiest tree. It's always shedding something.

Scareme - be careful. I think hubby will be putting you in a box if you keep up with this spree.  I also hate getting caught with my bounty. I've had items that I ordered for Christmas presents and they cam in huge boxes. I ordered hubby a hunting knife which was no longer that 9-10 inches and it came in a box 2 foot by 1 foot and with hardly any stuffing in it. I don't know why they do that.


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> LMAO Maybe I shouldn't laugh, but your boys sound hilarious. I would have never thought of something like that. Did you get pictures? And who had to clean it up?


I didn't take any pictures  Clean it up? That's what the sun is for.

The sled run was popular enough for the neighbor to build one too, only he had to build his run in the grass.


----------



## Copchick

I kept MF'ing this Polar Vortex thing all day so I thought I'd start looking at condos in Hilton Head for vacation in May. I'm booking it tomorrow! Woo hoo!

Roxy, you're gonna be sore. Hope you didn't break or sprain anything. Take some ibuprofen or tylenol ahead of time. You are so right about dogs getting excited when you fall. Fly and Jack thought it was hilarious when I fell down the icy steps last winter after walking them.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Oh how funny. I busted my ass on the 4" sheet of ice off the back porch when we had that ice storm. I was taking Baxter out, slipped and landed on my back. Of course, his natural reaction was to bow up, stomp at me a couple of times then run toward me and spring boarding off my gut. Lol.


----------



## Goblin

My sister that just got out of the hospital has cataracts in both eyes. They're going to do surgery on the right eye first on January
20th. My sister that has been batting cancer is in the hospital with pneumonia and they've found a spot on her lungs!


----------



## scareme

Death's Door said:


> Scareme - be careful. I think hubby will be putting you in a box if you keep up with this spree.  I also hate getting caught with my bounty. I've had items that I ordered for Christmas presents and they cam in huge boxes. I ordered hubby a hunting knife which was no longer that 9-10 inches and it came in a box 2 foot by 1 foot and with hardly any stuffing in it. I don't know why they do that.


I hadn't thought of it, but you're right. I would fit in one of those boxes. If you don't hear from me on Friday, trash day, call the police and find out what is in that big box out on the curb. But I did tell hubby I have two more boxes coming, and he was much better today when UPS showed up at supper time again. And it probably helped it was one box, about a fourth of the size.



Hauntiholik said:


> I didn't take any pictures  Clean it up? That's what the sun is for.
> 
> The sled run was popular enough for the neighbor to build one too, only he had to build his run in the grass.


Sounds like your kids are setting new trends in the neighborhood. In Michigan we lived next door to a really steep hill that people would drive from all over base to go sledding down. We were lucky that we only had to pull the sled about 100 feet when or son had to use the bathroom.



Goblin said:


> My sister that just got out of the hospital has cataracts in both eyes. They're going to do surgery on the right eye first on January
> 20th. My sister that has been batting cancer is in the hospital with pneumonia and they've found a spot on her lungs!


That damn cancer. Keeping your family in my prayers.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh Goblin, your sisters will be in my prayers.


----------



## Evil Queen

Prayers sent for both of your sisters Gob.


----------



## Death's Door

I am very sorry to hear about your sisters' health issues. Sending good karma to you and to them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cancer sucks. Cataract surgery is like a miracle if you've had bad eyes most of your life.

January 8 is:

Bubble Bath Day - so much fun when we were kids, remember?

Male Watcher's Day - one for the ladies


----------



## scareme

Dang, I'm checking in here at 11:50 tonight, so there is only 10 more minutes on Male Watcher's Day. Now I'll have to wait another whole year before I can look at a man again. Shucks. But I do still have time to take a bubble bath. Remember those bubble bottles that came shaped like animals, and you would screw off their heads to get the bubble soap out? We would have them lined up on the side of the tub. On E-bay the containers go from anywhere from $20-$100.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-196...507?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c38cd3b8b


----------



## scareme




----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Do I need to invest in a riding crop?.....


hahahaha you two are so funny!



Goblin said:


> .........My sister that just got out of the hospital has cataracts in both eyes. They're going to do surgery on the right eye first on January
> 20th. My sister that has been batting cancer is in the hospital with pneumonia and they've found a spot on her lungs!


So sorry to hear that Goblin. Thinking of you!



scareme said:


>


Cute Scareme.

One more day of filling in for the CEO's assistant and its back to normal again. Every time I do it I get more confident but it's harder to go back to my regular jobs.....

Hubby spotted an AWESOME find - 3 lenticular pictures in a $2 shop - almost A3 size - not quite $2 - $8 - but way cheaper than anything else I've been able to find here. So I have three nice big new pictures. I'll try to get some photos on the weekend.

On the down side - he was wandering around stores waiting for tests to be done - results weren't great and the specialist has a few concerns about his heart function right now. May be facing having a new stent put in next Friday.


----------



## Hairazor

Prayers for your Sweetie Headless


----------



## Death's Door

Headless - sorry to hear about hubby test results but hope for the best.

Today it was 23 this morning. I went outside to start the truck and let her warm up and I must be getting used to these temps because it was comfortable outside. I didn't run out and back in the house as I did these past few days.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hope all goes well with your hubby's ticker, Headless. The good thing is, he's under a doctor's care. So many folks avoid doctors and let things slide when all it takes is regular monitoring to stay up and running.


----------



## Goblin

Sorry about your husband Headless. Hope everything goes okay for him.

Sister with pneumonia is improving. Still no word yet about the spot. Sister with cataracts is waiting for
the surgery. She's a little nervous about it but I assured her there is nothing to it. I wore thick lensed
glasses since I was 10 years old.......had the surgery in 2002 and have had 20/20 ever since.

Somebody hacked in to Yahoo Tuesday and put a virus link that says there is problems with your conncection
click on this link to fix it. My oldest sister and my niece clicked on it..........and it fried their hard drive!


----------



## scareme

Headless, I hope Shane will be OK. Did they say what they are planning to do next? 

I was a bum today. Didn't get anything done. It might have something to do with the fact I only had two hours of sleep. I'll try to get some tonight.


----------



## Headless

Thanks everyone. I just wish that he would look after himself a bit better without me having to nag him about it all the time. As I said to him the other day he is one of the lucky ones who gets warning signs. So many people die of heart attacks with little or no warning! Scareme he will be having a cardiograph on Friday and most likely will have an overnight stay to have a new stent put in. I have a feeling Friday is going to be a very long day.

Goblin - I simply don't understand why people get pleasure out of ruining things for innocent people. I hope your sisters are doing OK.

We have some hot weather coming our way. Much of this weekend is dedicated to getting "fire ready" which never ceases to amuse me while the rest of you are talking snow!


----------



## Headless

OK - I can't stand it............


----------



## Headless

Just one more post..................


----------



## Headless

For 3000!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Headless - Congrats on your 3000 posts. I do the same thing with my hubby. Because he's a diabetic, I'm always making sure that he ate something, asking him about his blood sugar levels, his meds. He is very good at watching what he eats, however, sometimes he skips meals and his sugar levels drop. 

Scareme - I go into hybernation mode after the holidays. Once all the decorations are down, I slow down and just chill. After Halloween and Christmas, I need the break from the to-do-lists and just stay on top of the daily chores. 

Speaking of chillaxing, the Turner Network Channel is having a couple good horror flicks on tonight - The Bride of Frankenstein and Jekyl and Hyde, and Thing from Another World. A good night to stay in and watch movies.

Had icy/freezing rain this morning and just getting to the truck from the house was slick. Took my time getting to work and so did everyone else on the roads. I'm very glad that I got new tires and shocks for the truck after Christmas with all this winter weather we have been having.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today was ice boot day. I have these studded overshoes I got a few years ago from LL Bean that look like Frankenboots but grab onto ice like nothing you ever saw. Makes me feel almost fearless about walking when it's sleeting like it is today.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yay Headless! You go girl! And Roxy, Frankenstein boots sound wonderful!


----------



## dead hawk

lol headless thats the best way to do it.


----------



## scareme

I don't have time to post right now, so I'll just send you a smile...


----------



## Hairazor

Smiling!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awwww


----------



## Headless

I second your Awwww - how darn cute is that! Smiling!

Sorry - just had to get those last 3 posts out of the way. One or two posts a day - it got painful! LOL

Another hot day expected today so I'm heading out to bath miss Kitty before it gets too hot to be sitting next to a hot dryer. Then back to the bushfire prep. How I love this time of year.......... hmmmmmm


----------



## Copchick

Ever have one of those days that you just KNOW you can do a better job than your superior? Yesterday I thought my head was going to explode. I won't out and out disrespect my lieutenant or disobey an order, but I really was pushing the edge of the envelope with my supervisor. She was just plain wrong and she refused to budge. I got a splitting headache out of our conversation and I've decided that I just have to get a high test grade when the Lieutenant's test is given. I'm going to take a course through the local community college on how to study and take tests better. You see, you have to score really high up on that test, since there isn't many openings that become available. I try not to let things like that effect me, but man, I was really angry. When I took the Sgt's test, it was because I was motivated because of incompetence. Hopefully yesterday's experience will motivate me again. I'm breaking out the books again.

Has anyone taken a course on how to study or take tests better? Any hints or input? I'm open for any advice for improving my studying skills.


----------



## Hairazor

You go get 'em, Copchick!


----------



## randomr8

The house will get bigger when the kids leave, right?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Copchick said:


> Has anyone taken a course on how to study or take tests better? Any hints or input? I'm open for any advice for improving my studying skills.


I never took a course on how to study, but here's one suggestion I've seen recommended more than once - alternate periods of study with time spent doing an activity totally unrelated to the material you studied. The brain is better able to process new information during the non-studying time.


----------



## Spooky1

I like the sound of Lt. Copchick.


----------



## Headless

I've heard what Roxy suggested as well. Wishing you luck Tina - I'm sure you'll ace it!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Copchick said:


> Ever have one of those days that you just KNOW you can do a better job than your superior? Yesterday I thought my head was going to explode. I won't out and out disrespect my lieutenant or disobey an order, but I really was pushing the edge of the envelope with my supervisor. She was just plain wrong and she refused to budge. I got a splitting headache out of our conversation and I've decided that I just have to get a high test grade when the Lieutenant's test is given. I'm going to take a course through the local community college on how to study and take tests better. You see, you have to score really high up on that test, since there isn't many openings that become available. I try not to let things like that effect me, but man, I was really angry. When I took the Sgt's test, it was because I was motivated because of incompetence. Hopefully yesterday's experience will motivate me again. I'm breaking out the books again.
> 
> Has anyone taken a course on how to study or take tests better? Any hints or input? I'm open for any advice for improving my studying skills.


I read recently that it's best to study right after you wake up, as the brain retains more information learned when you are fresh. 
I completely understand about incompetent supervisors motivating you to try to advance. I took my Sgt.'s test last year for that very reason. I missed it by two questions, but I get to take it again next month.


----------



## Hairazor

Here's to acing it this time Bio!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Good luck Tina and Bio! I hope you guys rock the tests.... I think tests can be a false representation of what you actually know.... So many people aren't good test takers, even if you know the material you second guess yourself into failing the test. When taking a test, I always go with my first impulse, it's usually the right one. I know exceptionally smart people that freeze up when being tested.


----------



## diggerc

RIP Tin Man.


----------



## Copchick

Thanks for the tips folks. The test won't be until either late this year or late next year, but I'm starting early.


----------



## Lunatic

Good luck CC!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good thing the temps are above freezing because, with the rain we've been getting since this morning, we would be having a nice snowstorm.

I'm going to take my cardamom cookie recipe, leave out the cardamom, and add a little raspberry extract and chocolate chips. Should be a good experiment


----------



## Hairazor

Yum ^


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Ever have one of those days that you just KNOW you can do a better job than your superior? Yesterday I thought my head was going to explode. I won't out and out disrespect my lieutenant or disobey an order, but I really was pushing the edge of the envelope with my supervisor. She was just plain wrong and she refused to budge. I got a splitting headache out of our conversation and I've decided that I just have to get a high test grade when the Lieutenant's test is given. I'm going to take a course through the local community college on how to study and take tests better. You see, you have to score really high up on that test, since there isn't many openings that become available. I try not to let things like that effect me, but man, I was really angry. When I took the Sgt's test, it was because I was motivated because of incompetence. Hopefully yesterday's experience will motivate me again. I'm breaking out the books again.
> 
> Has anyone taken a course on how to study or take tests better? Any hints or input? I'm open for any advice for improving my studying skills.





BioHazardCustoms said:


> I read recently that it's best to study right after you wake up, as the brain retains more information learned when you are fresh.
> I completely understand about incompetent supervisors motivating you to try to advance. I took my Sgt.'s test last year for that very reason. I missed it by two questions, but I get to take it again next month.


Cliff notes, a good pen and a long-sleeve shirt.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Lord Homicide said:


> Cliff notes, a good pen and a long-sleeve shirt.


lmao.


----------



## Copchick

Lord H - you always make me laugh! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## debbie5

Hey...the countdown ticker thingie is working!! (see above) ^^^^ 291 days!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

I suck at tests. I know everything until I sit down in front of the test paper and then all the information literally falls out of my head!


----------



## RoxyBlue

In case anyone is still experiencing any sense of letdown from Halloween, here's a photo to remind you of the innocent joys of the season

BabyButtHalloween by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Bone Dancer

OMG its above 32 and its melting. I can see the sun. There's hope.


----------



## Evil Queen

Too cute Roxy.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I finally got my surgery done! No more gallstones, yay!!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yay for you G_G


----------



## Hairazor

Good for you Graveyard_Ghost!


----------



## Goblin

My sister goes to the eye doctor today so they can take measurements of her eyes 
so they can construct the lens for her cataract surgery in one week.

Funny thing happened tonight! My sister took a shower and was drying her hair when 
Garfield got up there and had her use the hair dryer on him. He hates the noise but 
loves the warm hair blowing on him!


----------



## Headless

Great stuff GG - hope you are feeling much better.

Very hot here today and we have a week of it to come. 80 degrees today - 104 tomorrow - 90 Wednesday and Thursday and then back up to 104 on Friday. I love Summer but my gosh I hate fire season........


----------



## Death's Door

Graveyard Ghost - glad everything went well with your surgery. 

Goblin - Thanx for the update. Glad to know that things are moving along with your sister's cateract surgery. 

Finally got the outside christmas decorations taken down and put in the basement. This weekend I will be storing the inside/outside christmas decorations in their appropriate place now that I have the area cleaned out.


----------



## scareme

Graveyard Ghost-good to hear your surgery was a success. Hope you're feeling better soon. 

Lord H, you're the kind of guy I always wanted to sit next to during tests. Slide you arm over this way.

Death's Door-in some cultures, the last day of the Christmas season was Jan. 11th. So you were right on time. 

Last week I was gabby as all get out on here. High doses of steroids. Then the last few days I've been quite. Steroids and lack of sleep finally catching up to me and kicking my buns. Here's hoping I even out soon. But I do love all the work I get done when I'm not sleeping.


----------



## scareme

I fear the day has arrived...


----------



## Lunatic

^^^^^^So true.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Lunatic said:


> ^^^^^^So true.


Agreed... as I sit here next to my wife playing on my iPad...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hilarious, but true

We're watching "Brain Games" on National Geographic - fabulous illusions and a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## Lord Homicide

I was watching brain dead games... I mean The Bachelor with an added twist - a drinking game I found on the net. Game's got 10 rules which I added more as the episode rolled on. I will compile a list of pre-existing rules with my added rules and share.


----------



## debbie5

Dog took a poncho from the pile of camping stuff I was sorting. Dog refused to "give" poncho, despite the yummy treat I calmly offered in exchange, and even had the nerve to growl at me under his breath. Ummmm...no. The dog does not ever "win" in my house by challenging me. Damn rescue/street fighter....Guess what naughty poodle got pinned to the wall with a sponge mop til he dropped the poncho? Yup, no back-talk from teens or poodles in my house. I hate when he gets cheeky with me...every so often....little PITA. (shaking hands over the head, & doing triumphant Rocky-like jumping) 
ALPHA BIIIIIIITTTCCCHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Yeah. I'm so lame that I'm excited that I won a fight with a 28 pound POODLE.


----------



## scareme

Lord H, please tell me your wife was watching the Bachelor, and she made you watch it. I really can not fathom a reason people would go on national television to get rejected. Hell, they could go to a bar any week end for that. 

Debbie, sometimes the smaller a dog is, the more feisty they are. I have a 10 lb shih tzu that nips at everybody. When I see him snap at my 6'1'' 180 lb husband, I think, Boy, have you picked the wrong fight there. 

It's hard to believe just a week ago our temp was down around 0. The last few days have been up in the 50's. I've eaten lunch out on the patio it's been so nice. And just as soon as the trees start to bud and flowers start to break through the ground, it will freeze again. I hope you don't have any trouble with the wildfires, Headless. That can be so scary. I've been watching the news to see how it's going down your way.


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> Lord H, please tell me your wife was watching the Bachelor, and she made you watch it. I really can not fathom a reason people would go on national television to get rejected. Hell, they could go to a bar any week end for that.


Yes mam, I only watch it because we trade off watching each others' nonsense together. I'll brief you at a M&T one of these days - remind me then


----------



## scareme

Lord Homicide said:


> Yes mam, I only watch it because we trade off watching each others' nonsense together. I'll brief you at a M&T one of these days - remind me then


Will there be one in Feb? Husband says we can go to a Feb one.


----------



## Lord Homicide

I don't know, depends which weekend. Got company the 2nd or 3rd weekend of Feb.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> Dog took a poncho from the pile of camping stuff I was sorting. Dog refused to "give" poncho, despite the yummy treat I calmly offered in exchange, and even had the nerve to growl at me under his breath. Ummmm...no. The dog does not ever "win" in my house by challenging me. Damn rescue/street fighter....Guess what naughty poodle got pinned to the wall with a sponge mop til he dropped the poncho? Yup, no back-talk from teens or poodles in my house. I hate when he gets cheeky with me...every so often....little PITA. (shaking hands over the head, & doing triumphant Rocky-like jumping)
> ALPHA BIIIIIIITTTCCCHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> Yeah. I'm so lame that I'm excited that I won a fight with a 28 pound POODLE.


ROFLMAO - you are so funny Deb!



scareme said:


> ............I hope you don't have any trouble with the wildfires, Headless. That can be so scary. I've been watching the news to see how it's going down your way.


Nothing yet Scareme but it's early days. Our bad fires are usually Feb/March once everything has dried out a bit more.

And if fires aren't enough we just killed an almost 3ft Tiger Snake that was actually in the grooming area of our kennels where my two male dogs are currently living. One of them went investigating behind some plastic tubs we store the dog blankets and towels in and I spotted the snake when he was about 6 inches away and the snake was recoiling to strike. VERY lucky dog - very dead snake. I'm still shaking.


----------



## Copchick

Headless the snake hunter. Will you be getting a reality show?  I know what you mean about snakes. A big Black Snake got inside our house at camp and was thought to be a hair ribbon until it moved! Mom almost shot the thing not realizing the bullet would go through the floor. So she killed it with a shovel. One more snake story, Fly had fang marks on her nose one time at camp so Mom really wanted that snake dead.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Well off to the California desert for another week of fun filled work.. Oh how I hate Januarys!


----------



## Nutz

Just Felt Like sharing.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Agree!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think those people are related to NoahFentz's creepy family next door:googly:

Sometimes it means you get bitten, but it's good to be the alpha bitch in the house. Spooky1 and I don't back down where dogs are concerned, either, because that's a recipe for aggression problems later on.


----------



## dead hawk

Best of luck getting a new tv show on animal planet headless, i know they love reality shows :3

I agree Nutz halloween back then was scarier and they wernt even trying they were jsut making do with old rags and garments.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

my feet hurt.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's those smelly socks, Jeff


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I find this tshirt absolutely hilarious.... Guess that is my kind of humor.


----------



## Copchick

^ I get it! 

I took the last of the Christmas decorations to the storage unit tonight. I had to keep looking over my shoulder; the skellies, witches and zombies were growling and grumbling. They were thinking it was time to come out and play. I told them to go back into hibernation until September. They complied with only a slight resistance.


----------



## Spooky1

Copchick, you can send us any black snakes you find. We'd be happy to have them in our yard. Headless, I can understand not wanting a venomous snakes around your dogs. Around here we have Copperheads, they're venomous, but not deadly.


----------



## Copchick

Spooky1 said:


> Copchick, you can send us any black snakes you find.


Be careful for what you wish for. Don't let Roxy open the box!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't worry, CC, I like snakes They're beautiful animals.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

LOL I think I've had enough reality for this week but thanks!

Weather forecast has been upgraded - to hotter. Now we have an extreme fire danger rating for Friday and I'm going to be at the hospital an hour away. I'm having some real panic issues over that. Leaving my incompetent mother in charge of the dogs for the day isn't really inspiring me either........... groan.........


----------



## Headless

Here's the current state of our State fire wise.........










Right now we aren't having any issues as we sit just under that AI symbol between Warrnambool and Geelong. But we have two days of hot weather to go!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know what I like best about Australia? It has the most entertaining city names:jol: I mean really, who doesn't want to say " I live in Wagga Wagga"?:googly:

Come to think of it, Wagga Wagga sounds like a town where Fozzie Bear would live....


----------



## Death's Door

Gooda Morning Everyone. 

Like Roxy - I like the city names that are listed. They're also fun to type. 

Having some real dense fog in our area this morning. Hubby had to leave the house around 4:30 this morning to start a new constuction job in Newark. I haven't heard anything yet so I assuming he got there and is still not driving around. 

Worked on my pollyanna gift last night for our Scarymas M&T this Saturday. Had a very tiring day yesterday but when I started working on the project, it gave me a second wind of energy. I love when that happens. Will be finishing it up tonight when I get home.


----------



## debbie5

Hmmm..discovered that my garden experiment worked! Before we got a foot and a half of snow, I shoved leaves all around & over my rosemary plant, hoping that if we got a thaw, I could still have fresh rosemary. Sure enough- almost all of the snow is gone and under the leaves, I just picked a handful of fresh sprigs! Chili and herbed, baked ******* potatos for dinner!

Oh, and my 9 year old finished 15th in the district spelling bee. Not too shabby since we only got the word list Monday!  I had set aside my last $20 from my Xmas money (I spent the rest of my money on food, but hubby doesn't know that) so I could go see a play ("War Horse") that I have been waiting to see for years..I was gonna buy nosebleed seats & bring binoculars. After the spelling bee got out, we realized we couldn't go right back to her school (the bee was at a diff school) as her class would be about to go to lunch so she asked me if we could go to our favorite (expensive!!) deli that we rarely go to. I looked at that $20....and looked. And then we we out to lunch. We had a blast....but...Oh, the sacrifices we make.


----------



## Copchick

Congrats to your daughter Deb for such an accomplishment! I loved spelling when I was in school.

I got a friend of mine to start watching The Walking Dead. She burned through three seasons in three days and she's looking at purchasing the first half of season four episodes on Amazon. Joyce is so addicted now! I wonder if there's a support group for TWD addicts?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

January 16 is National Nothing Day, so if you feel like doing nothing, you're justified:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hairazor

Nothings good


----------



## RoxyBlue

In honor of Nothing Day, here is a humorously sarcastic summary of Shakespeare's "Much Ado About Nothing".


----------



## debbie5

There really isn't much better than snoozing in a bed that has a cozy electric mattress pad, and then stretching like a cat. SO good!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

The State of Alabama must celebrate "Nothing Day" when it comes to paying overtime. Bet I don't come in on my day off again.


----------



## Copchick

Wills are a little more complicated to fill out than I had originally thought. I know it's a necessary thing, but it's making me think too hard. I can't believe I waited all these years to do one. We (police officers in the burgh) are fortunate to have free services to create a will offered by a company. There's a ten page questionaire to complete. I think I'll start this on Sunday, I have to look up some of the terminology before I fill it out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I feel your pain, CC. Spooky1 and I keep saying we need to get wills in place, but once you get started, you realize how many things you have to consider.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Just make sure the state doesn't get a damn thing...


----------



## jdubbya




----------



## scareme

Copchick said:


> Wills are a little more complicated to fill out than I had originally thought. I know it's a necessary thing, but it's making me think too hard. I can't believe I waited all these years to do one. We (police officers in the burgh) are fortunate to have free services to create a will offered by a company. There's a ten page questionaire to complete. I think I'll start this on Sunday, I have to look up some of the terminology before I fill it out.


We get free services through the military. When we were signing ours, I was halfway through the mega pages packet, when my pen ran out of ink. I pick up another one from the table and kept signing. The lawyer, his secretary and two witnesses had a fit. I was using a pen with different color ink. They had to reprint the forms and we had to start again. Don't do anything without asking them first.

Oh, and send me a PM if you need to know the legal spelling of my name, or anything like that. You know, just in case you were wondering.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Have I ever mentioned that I love my wife? We are about to start getting ready to move out of this house, and have been looking in the area where my parents live. There is an extremely creepy looking old house there that I have always wanted to try haunting. She called around until she found the realtor who has it listed, and we're supposed to go look at it tomorrow. I will get pics and post them tomorrow evening, if I get time before I go to work. 

Let's just say that Dark Lane may be getting ready for a serious upgrade.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Have I ever mentioned that I love my wife? We are about to start getting ready to move out of this house, and have been looking in the area where my parents live. There is an extremely creepy looking old house there that I have always wanted to try haunting. She called around until she found the realtor who has it listed, and we're supposed to go look at it tomorrow. I will get pics and post them tomorrow evening, if I get time before I go to work.
> 
> Let's just say that Dark Lane may be getting ready for a serious upgrade.


I'm jealous... I'll be rooting for you and the acquisition of this house!


----------



## Hairazor

Bio, that wife is a keeper! Good luck!


----------



## Copchick

Good news Bio! Hope all falls into place for you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 17 is Ditch New Year's Resolutions Day. That didn't take long, now, did it?:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> January 17 is Ditch New Year's Resolutions Day. That didn't take long, now, did it?:jol:


Darn, did I forget to make any resolutions again this year. O well, always next year I guess.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, you know, BD, you have until midnight to make one that you can then ditch in honor of the holiday


----------



## Copchick

I looked outside and there is a couple of inches of snow on all the trees. It looks so pretty! Funny how snow can creep up on you when you're not looking. It's not windy at all, very calm.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yay Bio! I hope ya'll get the haunted house!

Tina, I am sooooo jealous....send me some snow, darling! I am bleak without it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just spent about an hour on Facetime talking to my mom and a couple of my sisters who are at our parents' house this weekend. Doesn't matter how sophisticated the technology used, we still cut up like a bunch of goofballs


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> Just spent about an hour on Facetime talking to my mom and a couple of my sisters who are at our parents' house this weekend. Doesn't matter how sophisticated the technology used, we still cut up like a bunch of goofballs


:jol: Yay, Roxy! I'm glad my sisters and I aren't the only Goofballs out there. (My favorite thing is jumping out and scaring all of them....soooo much FUN!):devil:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Gak Tina - I haven't updated mine in a long while and know that I really do need to.

LOL Scareme - nice try!

Bio - she sure is a keeper. Good luck.

Well we are home from the hospital. What an ordeal!!! The most important news is that Shane is OK although they did only manage to repair 70% of the issue. The stent that had been inserted 6 years ago had started to collapse so they tried to reopen it with a balloon so he had to stay in hospital overnight. If it doesn't continue to hold he'll be up for a bypass - so we are all really hoping for the best. Thankfully I was able to stay overnight with my daughter instead of having to travel back home again. 

After being booked in at 8:00 am he was delayed until almost 2:00 pm due to an emergency. In the meantime I was trying to occupy myself by doing a little Halloween shopping around 11:00 am - unfortunately the temperature peaked at 116 degrees and my car overheated not once - not twice - but three times before I managed to get it back to my daughter's at 11:00 pm after three trips to attempt to drive it from one end of the city to the other.

Anyway after a lot of drama he's home and I have some sale items including spider wine glasses, lanterns, flowers and a couple of foam skulls. Desperate for some sleep though!


----------



## Hairazor

Headless, prayers for your Sweetie.


----------



## Copchick

Maree - Prayers and best wishes for Shane's speedy recovery!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Yay Bio! I hope ya'll get the haunted house! Tina, I am sooooo jealous....send me some snow, darling! I am bleak without it!


How often does it snow at your house?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Home for the weekend. Just lying in bed watching face off.
Bio good luck with the house. 
Headless hope Shane has a speedy recovery


----------



## Spooky1

Good luck with the house, Bio!

Headless, you and Shane are in our thoughts. Hope he has a fast recovery.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I'm so excited for Halloween next year & I plan on getting ready earlier! 

Already looking for costume idea's, prop searching and looking for spooky music!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's cold again. What's up with that?:jol:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Global warming RoxyBlue Global warming!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Soooo, we were going to do our family Christmas the weekend before Christmas but due to bad weather my youngest couldn't make it so we postponed till this weekend. Of course weather once again reared it's ugly head. Perhaps next weekend?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

Hairazor - you could always postpone it for "Christmas in July". That could be fun!


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> It's cold again. What's up with that?:jol:


It's a government conspiracy... Surprised that you didn't know that living close to DC!!


----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## RoxyBlue

January 19 is National Popcorn Day. One of my favorite versions is white cheddar popcorn - wish I was able to make it at home.


----------



## Copchick

^ Sometimes I make the popcorn and sprinkle hot sauce over it and toss it. Good for that extra kick. Yum!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Back in the deep freeze tomorrow. Spring better get here early this year.


----------



## scareme

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Have I ever mentioned that I love my wife? We are about to start getting ready to move out of this house, and have been looking in the area where my parents live. There is an extremely creepy looking old house there that I have always wanted to try haunting. She called around until she found the realtor who has it listed, and we're supposed to go look at it tomorrow. I will get pics and post them tomorrow evening, if I get time before I go to work.
> 
> Let's just say that Dark Lane may be getting ready for a serious upgrade.


Fingers crossed for you Bio. I've always thought your wife was a keeper.



Headless said:


> Well we are home from the hospital. What an ordeal!!! The most important news is that Shane is OK although they did only manage to repair 70% of the issue. The stint that had been inserted 6 years ago had started to collapse so they tried to reopen it with a balloon so he had to stay in hospital overnight. If it doesn't continue to hold he'll be up for a bypass - so we are all really hoping for the best. Thankfully I was able to stay overnight with my daughter instead of having to travel back home again.
> 
> After being booked in at 8:00 am he was delayed until almost 2:00 pm due to an emergency. In the meantime I was trying to occupy myself by doing a little Halloween shopping around 11:00 am - unfortunately the temperature peaked at 116 degrees and my car overheated not once - not twice - but three times before I managed to get it back to my daughter's at 11:00 pm after three trips to attempt to drive it from one end of the city to the other.
> 
> Anyway after a lot of drama he's home and I have some sale items including spider wine glasses, lanterns, flowers and a couple of foam skulls. Desperate for some sleep though!


Keeping you and Shane in my prayers. Bypasses take a whole lot longer to recover from than stints, so here's hoping it works. Dang it's hotter than hot there. You'll have to take a trip down to the shore to relax and recuperate. But glad you found some Halloween things, and the chance to stay with your daughter, things didn't turn out too bad.



Hairazor said:


> Soooo, we were going to do our family Christmas the weekend before Christmas but due to bad weather my youngest couldn't make it so we postponed till this weekend. Of course weather once again reared it's ugly head. Perhaps next weekend?


Do you still have your tree and Christmas decorations up? That would be so cool to celebrate Christmas again. I could take that good cheer all year. I hope you'll get to celebrate soon. We are suppose to be in Iowa late March. If you are still celebrating then, let me know and we'll drop by. 



Graveyard_Ghost said:


> I'm so excited for Halloween next year & I plan on getting ready earlier!
> 
> Already looking for costume idea's, prop searching and looking for spooky music!


Sure, we all plan on getting ready earlier, and I applaud you for it. But you want to bet on October 31st you'll still be running around looking for the glue gun, blue LED lights and an extra extension cord? It's our curse.  I wonder if the same thing happens in the theater. I'm glad to hear you are in the Halloween spirit already. I'm starting to work on tombstones this week. Before it get's to hot out. lol

Owning four houses is just grand. The carpenter in Iowa is getting the floor in the bathroom put back after the plummer had to tear it up to get to the frozen, burst pipes. Yesterday Rick went over to replace a leaky faucet in the bathroom in our house that our daughter lives in. Today she and Rick are picking out floor tile. In replacing the faucet, found the pipes shot, moved the cabinet to get to the pipes, cabinet falls apart. Bought new cabinet, size different than last one so plywood shows where tile doesn't cover from last cabinet. And on it goes.


----------



## Bone Dancer




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

Had trouble with the Sponge Bob characters, but all the rest were easy. Some of those characters are kinda old (like me)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Don't know what this says about me, as an adult...but I can name them all!:googly:


----------



## scareme

I'm with you BD. I know what cartoon they are from, but not their names. What is the one in the bottom row, third from right?


----------



## Evil Queen

I can't figure that one out either Scareme.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Yosemite Sam
Warner Brothers, Seen with Bugs Bunny alot of the time. The mustache is the clue.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Don't know what this says about me, as an adult...but I can name them all!:googly:


It means your inner child is alive an well.


----------



## Hairazor

**Do you still have your tree and Christmas decorations up? That would be so cool to celebrate Christmas again. I could take that good cheer all year. I hope you'll get to celebrate soon. We are suppose to be in Iowa late March. If you are still celebrating then, let me know and we'll drop by. **

Scareme, Tree is still up, presents still on table. Better be gone by March! But check with me if you get to IA and we'll see if we can connect.

The cartoon character 4th from L top row and the middle one bottom row? They both seem familiar but I can't put a name on them


----------



## Otaku

Heck, I know ALL those guys!
I gotta find a different hobby...


----------



## scareme

HR, Top row-Ren and Stempy, bottom row-Dexter.


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks Scareme! I've heard of them but---


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sounds like we are all a bunch of children. Ha ha! Now...who brought the ice cream????


----------



## RoxyBlue

We won't need ice cream - we can just go out tomorrow, scoop up some of the snow predicted for the area, and add chocolate syrup Don't know yet what we're going to see because estimates range from 2-4 inches to 4-8 inches. Either way, chances are good I won't be going to a scheduled rehearsal tomorrow night since this area is not exactly on top of things when it comes to snow.

The fun thing about living here is that, when I lived in northern Ohio, there was no such thing as missing school or work because of a few inches of snow. South of the Mason-Dixon line, though, a couple inches of snow are seen as a reasonable excuse for staying at home:jol:


----------



## N. Fantom

scareme said:


> What is the one in the bottom row, third from right?


That's mojo jojo from the power puff girls


----------



## Otaku

Out here in sunny California a day of heavy rain is seen as a reason to run and hide. We haven't had much rain this winter (dammit) so I need to find another excuse to stay home and watch cartoons.
All that popcorn waiting to be eaten...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Mojo Jojo!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Yep! I got 'em all right!

*sigh* I'm finally back from Christmas vacation. My tree is still up and I'll probably take it down today. The vacation wasn't all I hoped for with all the drama that happened. I got about 4 days of fun out of the almost 30 days that I was gone. 

While up there, I got my closure from walking through the burned out trailer (with my dad to make sure everything was safe) It was really hard to see and felt like viewing a funeral pyre. 

The snow got really high there, and yes the winter vortex hit us hard and made travel nearly impossible. My brother got stranded for almost a week! Christmas was ok and we got to have some family time. Sadly, I didn't get to see my army brother very long as he got the the news that his friend got shot in a party up in Muskegon and then dyed, so he wasn't in much of a Christmas mood. You people up there in Michigan probably saw it in the news. 

Thankfully, the caught the shooter, hope the hammer gets dropped hard on him. 

Aside from the drama, and the fact I'm still recovering from my vacation, I'm eager to get started on Halloween again, though I'm giving myself till the end of February to get my head together. 

So...that being said, what did I miss?


----------



## scareme

Dark Angel 27 said:


> So...that being said, what did I miss?


Not much. Hairazor is living in a commune. Roxy and Spooky1 split. Haunti is pregnant again. Copchick busted a drug cartel in Pittsburg. Pumpkin5 moved to England. I'm being canonized. BoneDancer married a 21 year old table dancer. Headless became a doctor. Did I miss anybody? Oh, and I'm attending my compulsive liars therapy meetings regularly.

Sounds like you had quite a Christmas. Sorry it wasn't everything you hoped, but you got the chance to see family. That's a big plus. And it's good to see you back here. It's been quite. Time to stir things up around here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme is being coy. She left out the part about being the 21 year old table dancer that Bone Dancer married:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

OMG! And I missed the wedding!


----------



## Hairazor

Yeh, we hosted the wedding ^ at the commune!


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> Haunti is pregnant again.


This time its quads.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

damn...i always miss out on the fun, was there at least a devil's food cake or a public flogging for entertainment there?

-Haunti....you're having quads...damn there went the neighborhood!


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> Copchick busted a drug cartel in Pittsburg. Pumpkin5 moved to England.


 not what I heard... Copchick was mastermind of the cartel US operations. P5 moved to England because of a failed blackmail attempt to reveal CC, who has a network of spies in Europe tracking her.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hauntiholik said:


> This time its quads.


Quadromom


----------



## Goblin

All the older cartoons I reconized. The others I reconized from when my niece was staying with
us while her parents worked. All she watched was The Cartoon Network! 

Looks like we might get some snow. As long as it doesn't rain again! Two
months of rain is enough!

My sister had her first cataract surgery today. Everything went fine, Her vision is clear in her right eye
now. Second surgery is on January 31st.


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> ......You'll have to take a trip down to the shore to relax and recuperate.


A trip anywhere right now would be heaven Scareme - nothing planned for a while.



Bone Dancer said:


>


LOL this tickled my funny bone!



Goblin said:


>


LOL good one Goblin

Geez DA - you sure did miss out. Thank heaven I got to be a doctor in the month you were away. After getting an invite to the wedding I had to treat 10 people for food poisoning. Dodgy catering I say!


----------



## DandyBrit

Lord Homicide said:


> not what I heard... Copchick was mastermind of the cartel US operations. P5 moved to England because of a failed blackmail attempt to reveal CC, who has a network of spies in Europe tracking her.


Hey - don't bring your trouble over here P5! 
We have enough problems with UKIP councillors saying that legalising gay marriage caused God to send us all the wind and rain we have just had.


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> not what I heard... Copchick was mastermind of the cartel US operations. P5 moved to England because of a failed blackmail attempt to reveal CC, who has a network of spies in Europe tracking her.


Rumours, it's all rumours! Actually P5 is part of my network. She is a spy. She needed to go to the UK for "vacation".


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I know that I said I would post pics of the house we might be moving to, but Boss Lady has forbidden me to jinx it by posting pictures before we have a chance to talk to the realtor, and I refuse to talk to the realtor with half a dozen of his employees standing around eavesdropping. As I said, this house is in the same town my parents live in. I'm sure some of you know how small town America works.


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 21 is:

National Hugging Day - not a bad idea, seeing as how it's all cold and snowy.

Squirrel Appreciation Day - Willow is ready to celebrate that anytime.


----------



## scareme

Yeah, that was nice Hairazor's commune let us have the wedding/quad shower there. I forgot to mention Lord Homicide got his preacher marring license and officiated the ceremony. Sorry about the food poisoning everybody. I've told you before I'm a really bad cook. I said we should have had Death's Door cater the affair, but she was gone hunting with Gobby. They were hunting for wascally wabbits. 

Bio, I understand about not jinxing the house. Still keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

I used to like squirrels until they chewed holes in our soffit looking for places to build nests. Now they're just rats with fluffy tails.


----------



## Spooky1

What was that about me and Roxy splitting? She's snowed in with me and can't get away! Bwah, ha, ha!


----------



## scareme

I just said splitting. I could have been talking about molecules.


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> I forgot to mention Lord Homicide got his preacher marring license and officiated the ceremony.


Acquired at Costco... (guess the movie reference!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

We've got snow and more is coming down as I type.

DSCF6741 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF6742 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF6743 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF6745 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## debbie5

I couldn't take another day of the house being at 58 degrees all day...(it's -4 outside). I broke down & turned it up to 68. HEAVEN!

And in other news: as my grandparents aged, they would frequently urge me to take something from their home that I admired:"Oh, you like that table? Take it home with you!" and I'd say no, as I didn't want to take things while they were still living, and besides, I have a brother and didn't want to take things without his input as he may want the item as well...he & I should divide stuff up. 
This weekend, brother came in from out of town & we started dividing up their estate (my grandfather is long dead, and grandmother is 96 & in permanent care in a nursing home). As it turns out, he has **been taking stuff** for the past 20+ years!! When they would say, "Oh, take that" he DID. Considering I am the black sheep and he is the "good" kid, I feel totally screwed. This is exactly the type of nonsense I've heard about occurring when divvying up an estate. His logic: "Well, it was theirs to give!" 
My logic: "If that is how *I* thought, since I lived in town and saw them all the time, if I took stuff every time they offered, there would be nothing LEFT for you to take." I only found out about ALL the stuff he took when I realized we hadn't found certain items during the clean out, I was upset & thinking the home health aides she had used had stolen them. Oh no- he had them. 
A very sentimental item was given away years ago to my niece...I didn't even know it was given away- thought it was in storage. I suppose the "it's theirs to give" ideology and my "divvy it up in the open and fairly" way of thinking are both correct in a way. Bottom line: I have **one** sentimental item..ONE.... and he and his kids have everything else. No, it's not about the items. I feel like he totally shafted me. Argh. *Exactly* what I was trying to avoid. That is what my inheritance is from all this: changed feelings towards my only sibling. And my parents are siding **with him** and the "It was theirs to give"....double whammy. I told my parents (sarcastically..I was FUMING) to please give away EVERYTHING they own to my nieces now-- when asked and they are feeling tender towards my nieces..that way, by the time MY kids are old enough to set up house & could use something, there will be nothing left for them. I feel like 2 years of therapy & working on my communication skills just went in the pooper in one weekend.... A word to the wise: Don't assume others are as above-board as you are....talk about it all well in advance.


----------



## debbie5

Sorry^^^^ ..venting...can't really vent anywhere else and you peeps are like haunt family...and usually tell it like it is. ((hugs)) 

Sigh.......


----------



## Otaku

Same thing happened to me...you should have the various excuses I was given when I noticed that items that were in the house the week before had suddenly gone missing. And I was the only one who seemed concerned about it. Turned out everyone else knew where the "missing" things were...
Hugs back...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I feel your pain Debbie. My own brother screwed me over while I was gone. I'd left my food stamps with them, thinking that because my brother's soon to be fiance' was so nice as to look after my dog and the house while I was away, could use whatever I didn't. Well, I got back to find out that they'd used this months allowance for themselves, and I'm not allowed to eat the food they bought. So, I'm left with nothing to eat, and this was the brother I felt I could trust. Not!

Thank goodness I have a sister who is willing to help me. My brother in law was nice enough to bring me lunch today. (guess he's not too bad after all) and My older sister is giving me some money and taking me to the store to get food and my dad gave me a little bit of money when I got back after I discovered what my brother did. 

Believe me Debbie. I understand completely what you're going through.


----------



## Hairazor

Ah, the old saying, "You can pick your friends but you can't pick your relatives", rears it's ugly side!


----------



## scareme

Join the club Debbie, but I know that doesn't make it any easier to take. It's hard to think that anyone in your family could be that way. We all knew my sister was doing it for years, but the rest of us felt like Mom should continue to use her things while she was with us. And then when we divided up things four ways, it felt like, why was she getting another share when she had already taken all she wanted. And I know I sound bad, but I wouldn't mind so much if she had kept the things, but she gave a lot to her kids. We, Mom's kids, should have come before the grandchildren. But you can't let it eat you up. (Notice how well I seem to have let it go?) There is just one thing I really want back from my nephew, that had belonged to my Dad. I just feel selfish if I were to ask him. Anyway, hope you guys find a way to resolve this. It's too bad when your Grandma offered you something, and you said no, she wouldn't have told you your brother was already taking things.



Lord Homicide said:


> Acquired at Costco... (guess the movie reference!)


My fist guess was Zombieland. I don't know why. There were no weddings in the movie. I've since looked it up, so if no one else gets it I'll jump in here again.


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> . My fist guess was Zombieland. I don't know why. There were no weddings in the movie. I've since looked it up, so if no one else gets it I'll jump in here again.


The phrase or marriage license is not part of the reference... Just the fact you can get any credentials at Costco is the part to focus on


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor said:


> Ah, the old saying, "You can pick your friends but you can't pick your relatives", rears it's ugly side!


I thought it was "You can pick your nose, but you can't pick your family"...or something like that....:googly:



Lord Homicide said:


> The phrase or marriage license is not part of the reference... Just the fact you can get any credentials at Costco is the part to focus on


Idiocracy?


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Idiocracy?


Yes mam.

GREAT MOVIE! Comedy aside, it may be the future...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:OMG!!! It's snowing!!! (Well, technically snow mixed with freezing rain....I just don't hold out much hope we'll have anything but a little ice mess in the morning...but I did see a flake or two....)


----------



## scareme

Beautiful pictures Roxy. But then, I'm not there shoveling the walks.

DA, Sorry to hear your family is screwing you over again. I'm glad someone is helping you out.


----------



## Hairazor

One of our last Patrons at the Library tonight, a single older guy, said it was a good night to go home and do some baking. I said we like baked goods. I think there may be some pie coming our way. It's for his own good, of course, because he really shouldn't eat a whole pie himself, Right?


----------



## Otaku

RoxyBlue said:


> I thought it was "You can pick your nose, but you can't pick your family"...or something like that....:googly:
> Idiocracy?


"You can pick your friends, and you can pick your nose, but you can't pick your friend's nose."


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Spooky1 said:


> What was that about me and Roxy splitting? She's snowed in with me and can't get away! Bwah, ha, ha!


Clearly it was her other personality that made its escape!



RoxyBlue said:


> We've got snow and more is coming down as I type.


OMG Roxy it looks so pretty. I so wish I could experience a white christmas one day. But then I read Scareme's comment and realised the grass is always greener (or in this case the snow is always whiter) and shoveling may take the gleam off it as it were........



debbie5 said:


> ......... A word to the wise: Don't assume others are as above-board as you are....talk about it all well in advance.


Sorry you had to experience that Deb. And yes unfortunately situations like that do tend to bring out the worst in people.

Finally got all the Christmas stuff put away tonight. We have a cupboard under the stairs and every year it all gets crammed in there and the next year things are broken and bent. This year I bought plastic tubs to pack everything in. Very happy that it all fits and will be a lot easier to unpack next time too. Might have to get more for extra Halloween stuff too!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

I swear, we are the oddest, closest lil haunt community online... I so wish we could all get together...can you imagine!!?? SO FUN!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Otaku said:


> "You can pick your friends, and you can pick your nose, but you can't pick your friend's nose."


So I was close

Made it into work today without too many issues other than slushy crap getting thrown up on the windshield as I drove (one of the annoyances of winter driving). The sun is currently shining brightly so hopefully a lot of the moisture will be cleared from the highways before I have to go home.

It was somewhere in the neighborhood of 3 or 4 degrees when we got up this morning. So happy the wind was NOT blowing when we took Willow for her walk. Poor girl had frozen foot issues, though (combination of the salt and ice getting into her pads), so we had to cut the walk short for her sake.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:Alas....no snow.....:frownkin:


----------



## Haunted Spider

It is 4 degrees outside. And I finally uploaded pictures from this year to my website. It is sad it took me 3 months past the party to put pictures up. Alas, an 8 month old child will do that to you.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^I loved the picture of you and your wife and the "Lobster in the Pot"! That was a great idea for a costume and such an adorable family!


----------



## scareme

It's just one of those kind of days.


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> I swear, we are the oddest, closest lil haunt community online... I so wish we could all get together...can you imagine!!?? SO FUN!


Lol I've thought the same thing myself.


----------



## Copchick

Okay if I win the lottery, I'll fly you all in for a weekend. I look forward to meeting you all. I know it will be a blast!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Come peel me off the bar, I'll be waiting there


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

It is beginning to look good for moving to the house I told you guys about, so I am sharing 3 pics we took when we went out to look at it. Don't tell the Boss Lady!








The rest of the pics are in the album with that one.


----------



## Copchick

Bio - checked out all the pics and I can see so much potential in your house to live in and to haunt in. I love the porch! I'm looking at the above pic and thinking about how I would put all my props and lighting. You're going to have so much fun with it. Good luck, I hope you get it! How far is it from your current house?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Is it weird that I looked at the house for haunt potential and not if it looked nice? I was thinking, I wonder how many kids come by at ToT and how much room he has to haunt the yard......


----------



## Hairazor

Bio, that house looks like a Haunter's dream!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

CC- It's about 45 minutes-1hour away from where we currently live. I am looking at a promotion at a Correctional Facility approximately 15 minutes from there, though.

I have been looking at that house since I was 15 and volunteering at my first semi-pro haunt. I've gone into it twice, and attempted to rent it many years ago, but they wanted almost $1000 a month then, which was way more than the average in the area. It was also more than I made each month at the time. 

HS- It is on the main street in a town of about 5,000, and less than 3 blocks from an elementary school. Half a mile from a junior high school. I think the ToT potential is there, and shouldn't be hard to tap into.

That porch wraps all the way around the house. On the front of the house, there is also a great balcony that would be a great home for a hybrid FCG/Axworthy. There is plenty of room in the front yard and on either side to set up an awesome cemetery display. 

I spent almost 4 hours last night figuring out how much wiring I would need to run all LED lighting around the house, using the dimensions of the front and the distances to trees and the street. I'm going to need about 3 boxes of Cat 5 cable, lol.

Now if I can just get the realtor to repair a few things, we should be able to move in around March or April. Then the REAL planning begins...


----------



## RoxyBlue

You weren't kidding when you said it had a creepy look, Bio. I see room for the dogs under the porch

Based on the pictures, I'm guessing this is a bit of a fixer upper, yes? It definitely has potential, especially with the wraparound porch and second level balcony.


----------



## Death's Door

[Scareme - I said we should have had Death's Door cater the affair]

I was laughing at that because this Monday is my first time helping to host at the Ladies' Auxilliary meeting. The other lady that is hosting with me asked me what kind of dessert I would be making. I told her that I was thinking of making dark chocolate cupcakes/chocolate frosting with a cherry pie filling in the middle sounds good.

Bio - That is an awesome house!!!!! Sounds like you're in a prime location with the school being near and your new job location. I wish you all the best and yes, I am envious.

Had a foot of snow in our area on Tuesday into Wednesday morning. It was a dry light snow so shoveling was no biggie. We didn't have work for two days and our office was closed on Monday due to the holiday. This is my first day back to work. Tomorrow's Friday and I'm off again. My hybernation mode is in full swing.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

@ Roxy: Yes, it is a fixer-upper. Funny thing is that the outside looks like it is falling apart, but the inside is beautifully maintained. Gleaming woodwork all over the place, and floors you could look into while shaving. Completely blew my mind. 

Thanks for the kind words, everyone. Hopefully, we will be able to get it.


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## scareme

DD, my mouth waters when ever I read one of your posts. Yum to the cupcakes. For a minute I was thinking you were in FL, and when I read a foot of snow I thought, holy crap! But it's still a lot for NJ too. We were living in Maine for two years, and then were transferred to MI. The day we arrived, it snowed 3 feet in 10 hours. (20 miles of Lake Superior, we had the lake effect snowfall). I just sat and cried. I have to remember that when I complain about the summers down here.

HR, that cartoon is so true. I think I get tired of snow once it takes on that grey, sooty appearance. 

BH, O M G ! That house is awesome! I would so love that place. And your wife desirves a big kiss for going into this venture with you. I think of houses as people, and you have a Grand Dame there. A little stooped with age, but you are going to bring her back to her glory. I'm so excited for you. Growing up, there were always a few houses in the area others called haunted, that I always had my eye on. We haunters are a different breed. We can see the beauty where others might not. Now I'll cross my toes along with my fingers for you. And I'll try to work some non jinxing spells too.


----------



## Haunted Spider

So if the inside of the house is nice, Just seal the outside with some spar finish. I am sure you have some from a mache project or two and leave it looking awesome


----------



## Copchick

^ Ha, Ha! That was pretty much what I was thinking too! Don't touch the outside Bio.


----------



## debbie5

Bio- TWO porches to haunt??!! PERFECT!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Brrrrr 30 below tonight.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

This is my snow pic contribution...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I'm beginning to think the wife was right about being jinxed if I shared pics of the house. Just got off the phone with the realtor, and we didn't get the house. Oh, well. I guess the search continues.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Well, I'm beginning to think the wife was right about being jinxed if I shared pics of the house. Just got off the phone with the realtor, and we didn't get the house. Oh, well. I guess the search continues.


dude, that sucks.

@DA: Holy crap.... that's in San Antonio now?!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hell no! If that happened, the whole entire city would shut down. Nope, I took that shot from the front porch during the Winter Vortex. Sorry to scare you!


----------



## Lord Homicide

lol, well I looked at the weather down there on Wunderground and saw sleet.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Well, it's supposed to snow or sleet and it's gonna be frozen tomorrow. It could still happen.


----------



## Copchick

Bio - that sucks you didn't get the house.


----------



## debbie5

Awww..BIo..


----------



## scareme

I'm so sorry Bio. I guess your house is still out there. Keep trying.


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds like good advice v


----------



## Spooky1

Bio, sorry to hear you didn't get the house. Maybe there's an even better house out there waiting for you.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Love that!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not getting a house you had your heart set on is such a bummer, Bio

And dear Mother Nature - it's already cold enough without your adding a little breeze to the morning walk with the dog. Seriously. Lighten up on that, will you?


----------



## Haunted Spider

a little breeze? we have sustained winds at 28 mph and gusts over 50 with the current temp of 6.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Oh my!:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

And that is why your face is frozen solid. Weather is about the same here, windy with snow. Sub zero wind chills and drifting roads.


----------



## Death's Door

Bio - sorry to hear about the house. I've been there myself. 

Yep - I don't know who pissed Mother Nature or the Snow Mizer but please apologize. It's not worth all this misery. 

Because we are having more snow on Saturday and with some of the ladies traveling far, we moved Pokeno to Sunday. I'm glad it hasn't been cancelled for the month. I love getting together with them.


----------



## scareme

I know some of our member remember Ms. Wicked. She moved to TX and this was on her Facebook this morning.

We got snow. No school today!










Let's all keep our neighbors down south in mind, going through this terrible time.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Lately I've been suffering with headaches and sinus troubles, been taking everything to make the headaches stop too. Wonder what's causing them. If they continue on I might have to tell my doctor about them. This is one reason why I hate whenever it gets cold out cause I keep suffering from sneezing, runny noses, being stuffed up and feeling congested.


----------



## Haunted Spider

haha, at Ms Wicked's picture. Our local schools were closed today too but only because of the -25 wind chill they expected and came due this afternoon. 

My Parents are in Florida on Vacation for a month. They called me yesterday and said it was a bit too cold for a long walk along the beach..... Too bad I couldn't put my hand through the phone and bonk them on the forehead like the V8 commercials.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

It was s little chilly here in the desert this morning I actually had to put a jacket on til about 7am. Sorry you guys back east. Are having a rough cold snap...


----------



## Headless

Pumpkin5 said:


> Alas....no snow.....


None here either P5!



Copchick said:


> Okay if I win the lottery, I'll fly you all in for a weekend. I look forward to meeting you all. I know it will be a blast!


I'm in!



Dark Angel 27 said:


> This is my snow pic contribution...


OMG - I love it - but I'm thinking I would only love it for a day or so - then I'd be really over it!



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Well, I'm beginning to think the wife was right about being jinxed if I shared pics of the house. Just got off the phone with the realtor, and we didn't get the house. Oh, well. I guess the search continues.


Oh BIO I feel so sad for you. But if you feel a real affinity with this house maybe an opportunity will come up again in the future. It just might not be the right time. It is a pretty cool house for a haunter!

Our plans for this weekend are to have a big clean up to get ready for a Realtor to come and take a look and give us an appraisal next week. So some "fun" (cough cough) ahead for us.

WHAT THE! It's the weekend here! And yet at 7:30 this morning there was a knock at the door. Turns out some little old lady got lost and stopped at our house for directions. Now that might not sound weird on the face of it however she was looking for a road that she had actually been travelling on. She had turned left off that road and driven about 7 miles before turning right onto a gravel road, driving another mile she has turned left onto another gravel road, and finally after driving yet another mile she turned onto our road (yet another gravel road). We live on a no through road. So here she stopped finally to ask directions. I repeat - WHAT THE?

OK - off to start working on the house. Wish me luck.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

Sure glad I got my driveway plowed yesterday so I had room for the new snow I got last night.


----------



## Spooky1

Heat wave here, it's in the 20's


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love watching the old Three Stooges flicks. Actually saw a couple this morning that I don't remember seeing before.

I once read an article that said the Stooges appealed primarily to males. Don't know how they came up with that theory, but in our house, that gender bias was not evident when we were growing up.


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> Heat wave here, it's in the 20's


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I know this is off topic, (by the way, it did warm up today...a little bit) but I just got through watching "Cirque Du Soleil: World's Away...and I nearly lost my mind just by watching this part. Damn it, these guys have guts!


----------



## Lunatic

Love seeing those shows. They're amazing people!


----------



## debbie5

Awww...those Cirque people have NOTHING on me! Come watch me walk down my icy, hilly driveway! (LOL)


----------



## debbie5

is that Gene Simmons on those circles??


----------



## Dark Angel 27

LOL Debbie! I know exactly what you mean. If you wanna watch the whole thing, it's on Netflix! It's an amazing show!


----------



## debbie5

Random comment: years ago, I watched a "behind the scenes" show about how Cirque cast & developed/staged their show. They showed auditions...one guy auditioned for the main "narrator" character. His singing voice & stage presence were amazing, but he was about 60-80 pounds overweight and he was not hired. When asked why not, he was told "You do not fit your body". That comment stuck with me all these years. Not sure if that was fair or not fair to not hire him, and the concept of "fitting your body" is an interesting one....


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

debbie5 said:


> Random comment: years ago, I watched a "behind the scenes" show about how Cirque cast & developed/staged their show. They showed auditions...one guy auditioned for the main "narrator" character. His singing voice & stage presence were amazing, but he was about 60-80 pounds overweight and he was not hired. When asked why not, he was told "You do not fit your body". That comment stuck with me all these years. Not sure if that was fair or not fair to not hire him, and the concept of "fitting your body" is an interesting one....


 We have all seen those models whose bones are so visible that they look like they're a skeleton wearing skin, sickly I would say. I wonder if they would have used the same statement?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^One of Spooky1's friends refers to those skinny models as "human greyhounds". He's one of those guys who prefers women with a little meat on their bones, bless his heart


----------



## Copchick

Came across this on Pinterest and thought it was cute:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> ^One of Spooky1's friends refers to those skinny models as "human greyhounds". He's one of those guys who prefers women with a little meat on their bones, bless his heart


I concur! Bless his sweet heart!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> Random comment: years ago, I watched a "behind the scenes" show about how Cirque cast & developed/staged their show. They showed auditions...one guy auditioned for the main "narrator" character. His singing voice & stage presence were amazing, but he was about 60-80 pounds overweight and he was not hired. When asked why not, he was told "You do not fit your body". That comment stuck with me all these years. Not sure if that was fair or not fair to not hire him, and the concept of "fitting your body" is an interesting one....


The fact that he was over weight might have been the reason! From what I saw on the movie, the girl around whom the whole movie revolves ended the movie, doing her own set of acrobatics along with the male lead. Everyone in the movie took part in some kind of stunts for the show.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Goblin said:


>


Wow you make me smile! Thanks Gobbie!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> Came across this on Pinterest and thought it was cute:


That's the spirit!

OMG this whole "selling the house" thing is going to be the death of me. My mother is being such a drama queen. Culminating today with the whole "If I died everyone would be happy" speech. AGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Beam me up Scotty!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Headless said:


> AGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Beam me up Scotty!


Beam you up? .... or beam HER up??


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Monday Everyone - Actually having a heatwave today (outside temp is 39 degrees. I went outside today and felt overdressed, however, the temps will be dropping around lunchtime to the 20s so I still have my hat, gloves and scarf with me. Glad to see some of this melting. 

Met up for Pokeno yesterday late afternoon and didn't get home until 8:30 last night. Always love getting together with the girls. Tonight is our Ladies' Auxilliary meeting. Won't be getting home til 9:30 tonight. I'm gonna be poopy tired on Tuesday morning from all these social butterfly activities.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I know I am way irritating to those of you that are sick of snow and cold and ice.... But there is a good chance I'll have snow on Wednesday! It's been two years....I have my fingers crossed! I want to PLAY in the snow!


----------



## Lunatic

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I know I am way irritating to those of you that are sick of snow and cold and ice.... But there is a good chance I'll have snow on Wednesday! It's been two years....I have my fingers crossed! I want to PLAY in the snow!


I hope you get the chance to make a snow angel...post it if you do. Don't forget your halo!


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 27 is:

Chocolate Cake Day - woo hoo! Now that's something worth celebrating.

Punch the Clock Day - not to be taken literally unless you're looking for an excuse to buy a new clock....


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lunatic said:


> I hope you get the chance to make a snow angel...post it if you do. Don't forget your halo!


:jol: Thanks Lunatic, I already received messages from Copchick and Bone Dancer, all hoping there is snow in my home town. (You'd think I'd grow up, wouldn't you?) Trust me, if I get snow, I'll post plenty of pictures. Snow angels and snowmen and snowdogs included! I have cool neighbors now and they have children so I have someone to play in the snow with! SNOW FORT!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I am proud of myself, the same person who helped use all my food stamps, and treats me crappy left her clothes in the washer, and most unlike myself, I actually hung up her pretty red bedazzled blouse, instead of just chucking it in the dryer...but I felt a level of satisfaction that I used a WIRE HANGER to do it! :devil:


----------



## Death's Door

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I know I am way irritating to those of you that are sick of snow and cold and ice.... But there is a good chance I'll have snow on Wednesday! It's been two years....I have my fingers crossed! I want to PLAY in the snow!


Not irritating me at all. I will gladly share any snow that we get in the near future with you.  The snow that we received last Saturday was actually pretty coming down and the fact that I didn't have to drive in it made it just as lovely. Unfortunately, the snow that we are been receiving lately has been sooo fluffy that it's hard to make a snowman. One guy on our block used his leaf blower to clean off his sidewalk.


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> January 27 is:
> 
> Chocolate Cake Day - woo hoo! Now that's something worth celebrating.


I guess making chocolate cupcakes with cherry filling topped with chocolate frosting would fall under this category.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Road trip to Death's Door's house for cupcakes!


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Punch the Clock Day - not to be taken literally unless you're looking for an excuse to buy a new clock....


I'd punch this one


----------



## RoxyBlue

My dog would hate that^. I think I'd be inclined to use a sledgehammer on it:jol:


----------



## Copchick

Nope, drop kicked out the window it would be. That was annoying!


----------



## scareme

I'd not only punch that alarm clock, but I'd be tempted to punch the person who bought it. 

We had our underground storm shelter put in the garage today. I felt sorry for the guys installing it. The past two days have been in the 60's, so of course this morning was 6. I told Rick to go out and light a fire in the fire pit so they could warm themselves, but he didn't. They used a saw that had water with the blade, but the water froze in the line. They ended up hooking the line to our hot water heater so they could run the saw. It is a nice size one. I know I could store 6 buckies and a dozen ghosts down there with no problem, but I haven't approached Rick with that idea yet. Somehow, I don't think it will fly.


----------



## debbie5

I used to usher at the local vaudeville theatre...they have Broadway shows that come through, and it's a great way to see shows for free. **NOW*** you have to become a member of the theatre and pay $75 a year in order to volunteer to work at the theatre as an usher, in the gift shop or concessions stand. No wonder there are a bunch of silent, dour old hags working there. Who can afford to blow their food budget so they can volunteer!?? Yikes. So sad. I hope my 16 year old can still usher for free...will wait & see....


----------



## Goblin

My sister went to the eye doctor today for a surgery checkup. He told her she
has 20/20 vision in that eye now. Her second surgery is Friday.


----------



## Headless

Lord Homicide said:


> Beam you up? .... or beam HER up??


Hmmmmm interesting thought LH............



RoxyBlue said:


> Road trip to Death's Door's house for cupcakes!


I'm in!



Hauntiholik said:


> I'd punch this one


I'd have a gun by the bed for that one!



debbie5 said:


> I used to usher at the local vaudeville theatre...they have Broadway shows that come through, and it's a great way to see shows for free. **NOW*** you have to become a member of the theatre and pay $75 a year in order to volunteer to work at the theatre as an usher, in the gift shop or concessions stand. No wonder there are a bunch of silent, dour old hags working there. Who can afford to blow their food budget so they can volunteer!?? Yikes. So sad. I hope my 16 year old can still usher for free...will wait & see....


Pay to be a volunteer????????? Seriously???????



Goblin said:


> My sister went to the eye doctor today for a surgery checkup. He told her she
> has 20/20 vision in that eye now. Her second surgery is Friday.


I feel that way about my couch sometimes too Goblin! Glad to hear that your sister's surgery is going well.

HOT HOT HOT today so with no-one at home I decided to take Miss Kitty (the dog) to work. She had an absolutely wonderful time. I had her bed, water bowl, some toys all under my desk. She greeted everyone with a waggy tail and then settled down for a snooze and SNORED for about 2 hours. At least now I know what she gets up to when we leave her at home LOL


----------



## Haunted Spider

Ah the brisk feel of the wind on my cheeks this morning.... with the feel of -27 of course. It is actually - 15 degrees here this morning, but the wind makes it oh so much sweeter. 

I have to admit, I was sort of excited seeing that my truck can read -15 on the dashboard. That is a new record for my truck. I hope it is never ever broken. 

On a side note, with the extreme cold, the river froze over, and we cleared out a spot on the ice and played broom ball with the neighborhood kids / a few adults. That was worth the cold.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

36 degrees today...Don't think it's worth it to walk to walmart today...i'll just have to hold out tomorrow. It's Texas and I don't own a winter coat! It's why I didn't go sledding up north!


----------



## Death's Door

Dark Angel 27 said:


> 36 degrees today...Don't think it's worth it to walk to walmart today...i'll just have to hold out tomorrow. It's Texas and I don't own a winter coat! It's why I didn't go sledding up north!


I was watching the news this morning and saw that a winter storm is hitting the lower states (Louisiana, Georgia, etc). I think Texas was mentioned in that too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Send that 36 degree weather up our way, DA. We'll welcome it with open arms at this point

January 28 is:

Fun at Work Day - I think that includes spending time on HauntForum on the company dime.

National Kazoo Day - and be sure you tune your kazoo like this guy does


----------



## Lord Homicide

Why does everyone make a mad dash for bread and milk when some chaotic event transpires (e.g. being iced in for a few days)? Will bread and milk carry humanity through a cataclysmic Armageddon??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> Will bread and milk carry humanity through a cataclysmic Armageddon??


Only if it's WONDER bread

We've often been puzzled by the same phenomenon. I even had a friend who almost got into a wrestling match with a woman at a grocery store who wanted the bread my friend already had in her cart. Human beings are so strange sometimes....


----------



## Copchick

It was -8 this morning when I took the dogs out. Neither one lasted but a few minutes until their paws were too cold. Back in the house we went without them pooping. One at a time I took them out again, with a fleece lined coat, and their boots. No matter how many times they wear their boots, it is hilarious watching them! I kept laughing out loud as I'm walking them and hearing them clop, clop, clopping on the street. They were much more comfortable wearing their boots to finish their business, but funny as hell too.

Toilet papet is what people here tend to get along with the milk and bread when there's a weather issue brewing. BTW - Toilet paper WILL carry you through the cataclysmic Armageddon.


----------



## Death's Door

It's definitely a comfort food thing. I guess a lot of people make french toast for breakfast when they are snowed in. Also, a cup of cocoa is good for when you come in after shoveling. I prefer blackberry brandy or a pumpkin martini. I go food shopping every week anyways. It is funny though when you go in and the bread aisle (which is a block long) is empty and you turn the corner and the milk is gone. It is a sight to see. 

As far as tp, ya gotta have a clean booty butt when making snow angels. 

Copchick - LOL!!!! I actually can picture that in my mind. My brother's dog is a ****zu and he shivers while in the house sometimes. Once they put the fleece hoodie on Charlie, all is right in his world.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> Why does everyone make a mad dash for bread and milk when some chaotic event transpires (e.g. being iced in for a few days)? Will bread and milk carry humanity through a cataclysmic Armageddon??


:jol: Not sure about everyone, but my husband drinks milk like other people drink water, tea, fill in the blank....so I did go to the store last night to stock him up. And for me? Wine of course. Okay snow....come and get me!


----------



## DandyBrit

We're just having a couple of slices of brown bread with mucky fat at the moment. Yum!


----------



## Pumpkin5

DandyBrit said:


> We're just having a couple of slices of brown bread with mucky fat at the moment. Yum!


:jol:....okay....I have to ask...what in the world is mucky fat and can it really be Yum???


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Death's Door said:


> I was watching the news this morning and saw that a winter storm is hitting the lower states (Louisiana, Georgia, etc). I think Texas was mentioned in that too.


*knock on wood* It'll stay up in northern TX. We've not had snow in SA since 1984. All we get is sleet and freezing cold rain.

ION: I was doing some cleaning and found a box that's been kept at the bottom of my closet for years. (I never opened it till now.) I opened it up and it was full of funeral things from when my Grandpa died. It was all very interesting as I was only three when he died. Strange looking through sympathy cards and the funeral program that are almost as old as I am!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> It was -8 this morning when I took the dogs out. Neither one lasted but a few minutes until their paws were too cold. Back in the house we went without them pooping. One at a time I took them out again, with a fleece lined coat, and their boots. No matter how many times they wear their boots, it is hilarious watching them! I kept laughing out loud as I'm walking them and hearing them clop, clop, clopping on the street. They were much more comfortable wearing their boots to finish their business, but funny as hell too.


I bet you were the talk of the block. The crazy lady who laughs out loud while walking dogs in sub zero temps. "Ladies and gentlemen, it is without further ado, that I now present to you... a fine public servant that upholds the law, serves and protects us... Tina!"

"Laughs with Dogs" good, original movie title!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mother Nature is really messing with our southern brothers and sisters. One of Spooky1's cousins lives in Georgia and it took her more than five hours to get home from work because of the weather. She got rear-ended once, took a bathroom break on the side of the road because she had to 'go', and was given a phone charger by a good Samaritan (presumably not while peeing on the side of the road).


----------



## scareme

Southern people are challenged since they are not used to dealing with the snow. Once, coming home from work, the whole street is stopped as one lady is trying to drive up a small hill, and just spinning her wheels. There were 20 some cars sitting there waiting. I finally got out of my car and get two strong young men out of their cars. I said Look, no one is going anywhere until we help her. The three of us helped push her, and two others. Then the line started to move. Do people not understand if you don't help each other, none of us is getting home? Driving is always a community thing. We all want to use the same roads to get where we are going, so let's help each other. Though I know it doesn't always work out. As I've mentioned before, my Dad drove a 4 wheel drive and kept chains in his truck. Once he found a man stuck in a snow bank, and pulled him out. The man then threatened to sue my Dad because his bumper was scratched. My Dad got back in the truck, pushed the car back in the snow bank, and drove off as the man stood there yelling. There's always one in every bunch.


----------



## Goblin

Started snowing here at 9 am..........Here it is 2 am and it's still snowing!


----------



## DandyBrit

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:....okay....I have to ask...what in the world is mucky fat and can it really be Yum???


When you roast meat and get the fat and juices dripping off and it sets - if you scrape it up but mainly take the jellified part - that is mucky fat. In the north of England (mainly) it is sold in Butchers shops and some supermarkets. Spread it on bread and put some salt on it and it is lovely.

We are obviously very healthy up here in Yorkshire. This comfort food will stick to your ribs and keep you warm in winter - or kill you you from a heart attack.


----------



## debbie5

Scareme- that story made my day!

I was up at 4am ,so I just made a pound of bacon to put in tonight's pasta fagioli soup. As hubby & kids woke up, they smelled it...funny how I now only have about a 1/4 pound left...
good thing I have another package...


----------



## Death's Door

debbie5 said:


> I was up at 4am ,so I just made a pound of bacon to put in tonight's pasta fagioli soup. As hubby & kids woke up, they smelled it...funny how I now only have about a 1/4 pound left...
> good thing I have another package...


Bacon is the bestest! That is one thing that you can smell throughout the house and can smell outside when cooking it. Yankee Candle came out with a bacon smelling candle for the men's collection. I smelled it and it did smell like the real thing.

Had an inch of snow this morning. Got up a little earlier and brushed my sidewalk, my neighbor's sidewalk, and cleaned the truck off. Light and fluffy stuff so it was not too much trouble and the main roads were clear. At work right now and wanting to take a nap.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Hi ya everyone! Haven't been on too much lately, have just been chillin', working on business plans, and my normal every day routines. Hubby and I seriously want to start building but we literally have no more place to store anything new! We went to Hauntcon and there was some really awesome stuff there! We met Ed and Marsh Edmunds from distortions which was awesome because Hubby and I grew up in Greeley! Hopefully we can get these business plans finalized and get the financing we need to start our business! I hope everyone is doing good talk to you all soon hopefully!


----------



## Pumpkin5

DandyBrit said:


> When you roast meat and get the fat and juices dripping off and it sets - if you scrape it up but mainly take the jellified part - that is mucky fat. In the north of England (mainly) it is sold in Butchers shops and some supermarkets. Spread it on bread and put some salt on it and it is lovely.
> 
> We are obviously very healthy up here in Yorkshire. This comfort food will stick to your ribs and keep you warm in winter - or kill you you from a heart attack.


:jol:I guess it's similar to how we in the South make pan gravy. But to make us feel better about it, we add flour and stock and thin it down and pour it on meat, mashed potatoes, biscuits, etc. Thanks for the explanation, I won't knock it until I try it. (Everything in moderation, right?) Another thing I'd like to try is marrow bones. Supposedly that is Yum too!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Mucky fat Sounds like instant clogged arteries. But I'm willing to try it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of artery clogging, my New England born and bred grandmother used to cut salt pork into thin slices, boil it for a few minutes to remove some of the salt, then fry it until crisp. She would then make a gravy from the fatty drippings in the pan. I had that dish (minus the gravy) one summer when I was visiting her. It was delicious, and I think the fact I was only 14 at the time ensured I would survive eating a batch without lasting harm


----------



## DandyBrit

Anyone ever tried tripe and onions? My grandad used to love it cooked in milk, with salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> Southern people are challenged since they are not used to dealing with the snow. Once, coming home from work, the whole street is stopped as one lady is trying to drive up a small hill, and just spinning her wheels. There were 20 some cars sitting there waiting. I finally got out of my car and get two strong young men out of their cars. I said Look, no one is going anywhere until we help her. The three of us helped push her, and two others. Then the line started to move. Do people not understand if you don't help each other, none of us is getting home? Driving is always a community thing. We all want to use the same roads to get where we are going, so let's help each other. Though I know it doesn't always work out. As I've mentioned before, my Dad drove a 4 wheel drive and kept chains in his truck. Once he found a man stuck in a snow bank, and pulled him out. The man then threatened to sue my Dad because his bumper was scratched. My Dad got back in the truck, pushed the car back in the snow bank, and drove off as the man stood there yelling. There's always one in every bunch.


OMG Your dad sounds awesome!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Roxy, I havent thought of that in years. I remember side pork which was unsmoked bacon for the most part. But remember the the gravy an biscuits for breakfast.
Mmmmm food makes for lasting memories.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I was just watching a video on the icy roads in the south. I feel sorry for them being stuck in thier cars for hours. The main thing is that the south is not set up for this type of driving problem. We (Michigan) stock pile tons of rock salt and sand just for this reason along with having the trucks to plow and spread the salt/sand on the roads. Salt doesnt work well below 20 degrees so for the last few day sand is whats been used. Along with that most of us have driven on icy roads before and if your careful and know what to do you can drive on it. I must admit that there is a part of me that smiles when I seen video of the drives down there spinning thier tires and sliding side ways. It helps to make up for the nice weather down there.


----------



## scareme

All this talk about food is not grabbing me. I'm about to have breakfast (I know, it's 11:20) and I think I'll settle for a bowl of Life. My Dad ate bone marrow when ever he could. He loved it. 

DreadKnightswife, building more space for your props, what a great idea. My husband just wants me to rid of some. I like your idea better. My props become my old friends, and it's hard to pick which ones to give up.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Mother Nature is really messing with our southern brothers and sisters. One of Spooky1's cousins lives in Georgia and it took her more than five hours to get home from work because of the weather. She got rear-ended once, took a bathroom break on the side of the road because she had to 'go', and was given a phone charger by a good Samaritan (presumably not while peeing on the side of the road).


I double checked the message and it took my cousin 8 hours to get home. It's normally a 30 minute drive. Sounds like lots of folks slept in their cars down south.


----------



## Death's Door

Spooky1 said:


> I double checked the message and it took my cousin 8 hours to get home. It's normally a 30 minute drive. Sounds like lots of folks slept in thief cars down south.


I was reading about all the gridlock on the highways and streets they have been experiencing and people are stranded in schools, grocery stores, hotels, etc. And, of course, a baby was born in a car on the highway. This is snowmageden.


----------



## Copchick

Last night one of our K9 dogs, Rocco was critically injured while attempting to subdue an extremely violent suspect. He sustained multiple stab wounds, has had two surgeries so far, and lost a kidney due to his injuries. Between his first and second surgeries, he went into cardiac arrest. Rocco's handler also received a stab wound and got a couple stitches. Although Rocco is a dog and is considered to be a tool for us to use, he still represents law enforcement and is a partner to his handler. We consider Rocco to be one of us and it hurts no less because he is a dog. I ask for your prayers to St. Francis for him to pull through.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those of us who have and love dogs totally understand that sentiment, CC. They are never "just a dog" to us.


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, prayers for Rocco


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Copchick - sorry to hear about Rocco and his handler. For a police dog, it's more because they are performing a public service to protect the public along with their partners. I hope Rocco pulls through and sending prayers his way.


----------



## Hauntiholik

UPDATE: K-9 officer stabbed during arrest in critical condition, blood needed (how you can help)


----------



## Copchick

Thanks for posting a link Haunti.


----------



## Lord Homicide

DandyBrit said:


> We're just having a couple of slices of brown bread with mucky fat at the moment. Yum!


I'll take two shots of gravy down here... thanks!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Praying for Rocko to pull through! 

On a unrelated note, I have a burning question and I'm hoping you guys can help me figure this out. 

When I left for vacation, my computer (A refurbished Dell that runs Windows XP) was working fine, not a single problem anywhere. Then I come back a month later and my picture files, documents and my word processor were gone. I asked my brother's girlfriend (who was staying at the house while were gone) if anything odd happened with the computer while I was gone. 

She told me that beyond an automatic system update (that happens regularly) nothing else happened. This has hit me really hard as I really depend on that WP...and I feel devastated that I've lost all that. 

My question is weather it's possible for a system update to wipe a memory and files like that on it's own...or if I should suspect my brother's girlfriend. 

Can anyone help me figure this out?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oh my, Copchick I am so saddened to hear about Rocco and his handler. My prayers went straight away.....I am giving all my healing strength to Rocco. I hope for good news and a safe recovery.


----------



## Spooky1

Copchick, Rocco is our thoughts. I hope he can pull through.


----------



## Otaku

Dark Angel 27 said:


> My question is weather it's possible for a system update to wipe a memory and files like that on it's own...or if I should suspect my brother's girlfriend.
> 
> Can anyone help me figure this out?


I can't think of any way that an update would wipe not only doc and picture files, but an entire program as well. You *may* be able to recover the drive by looking into whether or not the system had set some recovery points. I haven't used XP for a while, but you should have a utility that lets you go back to the state of the hard drive at an earlier date, sometimes 2 or 3 weeks prior. This is useful if you install a new program or driver that screws up the system and lets you return the drive to the previous condition. Google "XP hard drive recovery points" (no quotes) and see what comes up. I'll do some digging for you, too.


----------



## Otaku

Try this:

http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/ht/system-restore-xp.htm

Windows will usually set some recovery points on its own - hopefully before you had the problem. If your system created restore points prior to the date that the drive got hosed, you should be able to recover the files and programs.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Yeah, that the first thing I did. and by doing that I managed to delete my internet program. I got my word processor back but now I can't access it. I got very lucky that I had download Windows 8 and never installed it. I was able to get access back but I'm still stuck using word pad for everything. Any help will be majorly appreciated!

Edit: I also can't directly access any recent documents without opening my word pad program first. This is so very frustrating. My whole computer seems so jacked up right now.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

DandyBrit said:


> When you roast meat and get the fat and juices dripping off and it sets - if you scrape it up but mainly take the jellified part - that is mucky fat. In the north of England (mainly) it is sold in Butchers shops and some supermarkets. Spread it on bread and put some salt on it and it is lovely.
> 
> We are obviously very healthy up here in Yorkshire. This comfort food will stick to your ribs and keep you warm in winter - or kill you you from a heart attack.


DB - I love it too but I don't spread it on bread - I just like to scrape it out of the roast dish.



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I guess it's similar to how we in the South make pan gravy. But to make us feel better about it, we add flour and stock and thin it down and pour it on meat, mashed potatoes, biscuits, etc. Thanks for the explanation, I won't knock it until I try it. (Everything in moderation, right?) Another thing I'd like to try is marrow bones. Supposedly that is Yum too!


And yes this is how I make gravy as well.



Copchick said:


> Last night one of our K9 dogs, Rocco was critically injured while attempting to subdue an extremely violent suspect. He sustained multiple stab wounds, has had two surgeries so far, and lost a kidney due to his injuries. Between his first and second surgeries, he went into cardiac arrest. Rocco's handler also received a stab wound and got a couple stitches. Although Rocco is a dog and is considered to be a tool for us to use, he still represents law enforcement and is a partner to his handler. We consider Rocco to be one of us and it hurts no less because he is a dog. I ask for your prayers to St. Francis for him to pull through.


Oh Tina - that is so sad. I hope Rocco pulls through. I agree with Roxy - a dog is never just a dog.

House is being valued tomorrow night and we are off to take a look at some houses for sale this weekend just to see what's out there. Should be fun!


----------



## Copchick

I wanted to update you that Rocco is in stable but still in critical condition. He has a long road ahead. The facility that Rocco is at is a state-of-the-art emergency veterinary care hospital, PVSEC or Pittsburgh Veterinary Specialty and Emergency Care. The doctors and nurses there are top notch. The facility is literally a hospital, they do major surgeries, trauma and have an oncology department. He's in very good hands. Thanks for the thoughts everyone!


----------



## scareme

You and your fellow officers are in my thoughts. It sounds like good news, but a long road ahead for Rocco.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hang in there, Rocco, and Rocco's handler, too!


----------



## debbie5

Sending prayers to all involved in Rocco's care & especially to Rocco himself!


----------



## Copchick

It is with a heavy heart to tell you all that Rocco passed away this evening. Rest in peace K9 Rocco. E.O.W. 1/30/14.


----------



## scareme

I'm sorry.


----------



## Hairazor

What a sad loss Copchick. Prayers for comfort to all involved.


----------



## debbie5

here is a link to the story of the hero dog, Rocco. R.I.P. you brave, furry soul. My condolences to you, Copchick, the other officers and to Officer Lerza on the loss of his partner. 
http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2014...gs-condition-takes-turn-for-the-worst/?src=fb


----------



## Goblin

Sorry about the loss of Rocco, Copchick!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm just now being able to log on after Alabama got shut down with 1 1/2 inches of snow. I'm sorry to hear of the loss of Rocco, CopChick. Please pass on my family's condolences to his partner/handler.


----------



## Headless

I'm so sorry Tina - how sad. RIP Rocco.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

How horrible! RIP Rocco! And please, pass on my condolences!


----------



## Death's Door

RIP Rocco. My condolences go out to his partner and fellow officers.


----------



## Lunatic

Friday!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> It is with a heavy heart to tell you all that Rococo passed away this evening. Rest in peace K9 Rocco. E.O.W. 1/30/14.


:frownkin:I am so very sad and sorry....any loss of life is horrible...why can't it be the bad guys for a change?


----------



## Lunatic

Ohhh, I responded too late...That's terrible, CC.....
So sorry to hear about Rocco's passing.
We thank him for his service in protecting us.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bless Rocco for his devoted service. This poem was written by Mary Frye in 1932 for a friend, but I think we can apply it to our nonhuman friends as well:

Do not stand at my grave and weep,
I am not there; I do not sleep.
I am a thousand winds that blow,
I am the diamond glints on snow,
I am the sunlight on ripened grain,
I am the gentle autumn rain.
When you awaken in the morning’s hush,
I am the swift uplifting rush
Of quiet birds in circled flight.
I am the soft stars that shine at night.
Do not stand at my grave and cry,
I am not there; I did not die.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ That is such a sweet poem.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

That poem is awesome RoxyBlue! In two days it will be one year since my mom passed that it stuck a deep cord. 

Copchick I am so sorry to her of K9 Rocco's passing.


----------



## Copchick

Thank you everyone. Besides Rocco being a hero and protecting the officers, his injuries and trauma has brought about an awareness for blood donations from/for other dogs. I had heard about dogs being donor dogs, but only now has the concept really sunk in. Like people, pets sometimes need transfusions in cases of trauma, disease, or surgery. Of course there is a screening and blood typing process, just like humans. From what I was told, our K9 unit has joined in this to give back to the community and are having some of the dogs be donor dogs. From what I understand, dogs have 11 types of blood as opposed to the 4 principal types for humans. Imagine your dog saving the life of another by being a donor. This process just amazed me.

Roxy, that poem was beautiful. You can't help but tear up reading it. It brings to mind your loved ones or someone who has touched your life.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## CrazedHaunter

I'm very sorry to hear Rocco passed away. In my opinion the guy should be charged with murder just as if it Rocco was a human. Rest quietly Rocco.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I will share another reflection that one of my sisters sent me. She helps out at a hospice and deals with the issues of passing regularly. This was written by Henry Van ****.


I am standing upon the seashore. A ship at my side spreads her white sails to the morning breeze and starts for the blue ocean. She is an object of beauty and strength. I stand and watch her until at length she hangs like a speck of white cloud just where the sea and sky come to mingle with each other.

Then someone at my side says: “There, she is gone!”

“Gone where?”

Gone from my sight. That is all. She is just as large in mast and hull and spar as she was when she left my side and she is just as able to bear the load of living freight to her destined port. Her diminished size is in me, not in her. And just at the moment when someone at my side says: “There, she is gone!”, there are other eyes watching her coming, and other voices ready to take up the glad shout: “Here she comes!”

And that is dying.


----------



## Spooky1

Copchick, sorry to hear Rocco didn't make it. My sympathy to his partner, his family and all the officers in Pittsburgh. The guy who did this, deserves to be locked away for a long, long time.

Part of a poem by Byron

“Epitaph to a Dog,” Lord Byron

Near this spot
Are deposited the Remains of one
Who possessed Beauty without Vanity,
Strength without Insolence,
Courage without Ferocity,
And all the Virtues of Man without his Vices.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^ I love that one too! Wow you and Roxy know the words to say. Really lovely tribute.


----------



## Copchick

I really liked them Roxy and Spooky1; words of comfort. 

It got up to 46 degrees today! When I went outside this afternoon, I saw something way up high in the sky. It was very bright and warm when it's light touched my skin. Sweet Jesus, it was the sun!!! I can't tell you how good it felt to see a bright warm sun. It lifted my spirits a bit. It felt good.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Tonight I got to attend the Frozen sing along with some friends. They played the movie and then when the songs came up they put up the words so we could all sing it together. Even the adults joined in! Disney needs to do that more often!


----------



## debbie5

Get a Kleenex before watching this.


----------



## Copchick

*GroundHog Day 2014!!!*

Happy groundhog day everyone! Here is Punxsutawney Phil's prediction...


----------



## RoxyBlue

That rodent is going to need a bodyguard after making that prediction:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Damn that oversized rodent to a frozen hell!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Winter as already been to cold and to snowy. Cabin fever is not even close to how I feel.


----------



## scareme

We've had a beautiful soft snow all night and morning. It looks like a winter wonderland out there right now. My son took me to a play yesterday. The Odd Couple. He had never seen the play or the show before. It's been a great week end. And the game, and snacks haven't even started yet. I don't have a favorite team. I'm cheering for the chicken wings and subs.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Happy groundhog day everyone! Here is Punxsutawney Phil's prediction... Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh... How can you see a shadow when it's cloudy out?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Boom! Safety!


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> Ugh... How can you see a shadow when it's cloudy out?


Because he is the magical, weather forecasting groundhog, Punxsutawney Phil! That's just how it works.


----------



## Lord Homicide

According to the physicist Manning, the density of the cold air at sea level will be tough to contend with.


----------



## scareme

Lord Homicide said:


> According to the physicist Manning, the density of the cold air at sea level will be tough to contend with.


According to my Mother your face will freeze like that if you keep making that face.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Jimmy Stewart had me in tears.............

Well we've had our visit from the Realtor finally. OMG I don't know if I can cope with having to go through the whole inspection thing on a regular basis............. Anyway on the roller coaster we hop. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> According to my Mother your face will freeze like that if you keep making that face.


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 3 is The Day the Music Died - Buddy Holly, Richie Valens, and the Big Bopper died in a plane crash in 1959 on this day.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Gobbie, I love that picture! 

Very interesting tidbit Roxy! I have no idea who those people are, I'm wasn't even born yet!

ION: I woke up today suddenly inspired to try replicating the Enchanted Rose from Beauty and The Beast. I'm thinking of building the proto-type from things found in the Dollar Tree store. Not sure where this idea came from. But I'm gonna go ahead and go for it! Wish me luck!


----------



## Bone Dancer

5 below this morning, I am so over winter.


----------



## Hairazor

They just had the annual "Winter Dance Party" at Clear Lake, IA over the past weekend. It is a tribute to Buddy Holly and the others who died in a plane crash after a performance at the Surf Ballroom in Clear Lake which is about 40 miles from me.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> February 3 is The Day the Music Died - Buddy Holly, Richie Valens, and the Big Bopper died in a plane crash in 1959 on this day.





Dark Angel 27 said:


> Very interesting tidbit Roxy! I have no idea who those people are, I'm wasn't even born yet!
> 
> 
> 
> Hairazor said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just had the annual "Winter Dance Party" at Clear Lake, IA over the past weekend. It is a tribute to Buddy Holly and the others who died in a plane crash after a performance at the Surf Ballroom in Clear Lake which is about 40 miles from me.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to Google them DA. We wouldn't have the music we have today if it weren't for the ones who led the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember being in a bar when this song come on. The whole place sang it word for word. I can't help but sing along when ever I hear this song.
Click to expand...


----------



## Otaku

RoxyBlue said:


> February 3 is The Day the Music Died - Buddy Holly, Richie Valens, and the Big Bopper died in a plane crash in 1959 on this day.


Interesting factoid about Valens being on that plane. He won a coin toss.

Think about that for a minute. What combination of events had to come together to place him in a position such that his life depended on the simple toss of a coin?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Maybe it means that no "act" is random and God has a bigger plan??? Just a "perhaps" from a believer...


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Its weird } had no idea today was the day the music died. I was singing that song earlier for no real reason...


----------



## Otaku

I don't know about anyone's plans, but I'll be a bit more respectful of flipping a coin! And to be careful what I wish for...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

February 4 is:

Create a Vacuum Day - This may refer to the household appliance, but it could equally be applied to those who seem to have a vacuum between their ears, in which case, it would be more appropriate if that void were filled with something useful.

Thank a Mailman Day - I do this at work every day.


----------



## Copchick

My mailman Pat is awesome! He is always mindful of making sure our packages are secure on the porch if they don't fit in the mailbox.

Thank you mail carriers!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I love our mail lady that delivers to my house, her name is Bonnie, and she is good as gold. Our mail lady at the office (although I do like her) is constantly talking away on her Bluetooth..... When she comes in the office, I never know if she is talking to me or to the device on her head. I just think that is rude.


----------



## Death's Door

Hello Everyone - Got a headcold from hubby on Friday and have been suffering ever since. Called work yesterday to let them know that I would not be blessing them with my presence. Just didn't fee like dealing with a cold and wet snowy weather yesterday. Hubby shoveled the sidewalks and cleaned off my truck and around it. I almost forgive him. At work today and dealing with it. Can't wait to get home and chill with my Nyquil.


----------



## DandyBrit

Copchick said:


> My mailman Pat is awesome! He is always mindful of making sure our packages are secure on the porch if they don't fit in the mailbox.
> 
> Thank you mail carriers!


Oh my God - you have a Postman called Pat! Does he have a Cat? And if so is it called Jess?

(british joke about a kid's tv show over here)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Corporate banking in America - First the bank tells us they will no longer return cancelled business checks because of the mailing cost but they will send out photocopies with the paper statement. Then they tell us they will no longer mail out monthly paper statements but will switch over to emailed statements. Then they tell us they will no longer email statements but we can sign up to view and print them online. Then after you sign up, you can't view your statements or download them because the site won't recognize either your full version of Adobe Acrobat or the newest version of Adobe Reader it says you have to have and which you have dutifully installed.

I'm major annoyed with the bank at the moment.


----------



## Copchick

^ Those bastards!


----------



## Lunatic

Banks suck!


----------



## debbie5

Nothing quite says "eye pain" like a flare up of ocular herpes. (It travelled up the nerve & found a home IN my eye...). Gonna try to chill out and hope it goes away, as I really don't need another doctor visit co-pay this week...


----------



## Troll Wizard

RoxyBlue said:


> Corporate banking in America - First the bank tells us they will no longer return cancelled business checks because of the mailing cost but they will send out photocopies with the paper statement. Then they tell us they will no longer mail out monthly paper statements but will switch over to emailed statements. Then they tell us they will no longer email statements but we can sign up to view and print them online. Then after you sign up, you can't view your statements or download them because the site won't recognize either your full version of Adobe Acrobat or the newest version of Adobe Reader it says you have to have and which you have dutifully installed.
> 
> I'm major annoyed with the bank at the moment.


_*Welcome to banking in the 21st century! Seems like everytime a bank makes a change they forget to update their own programing to be compatible with what everyone else is using. I have an account that I have to go online to their site to see my monthly statements.

Although our bank still sends out an email statement at the first of every month. Most banks today won't send checks back to anyone anymore. They will ususally send a photocopy but for a fee (always a fee). They just don't seem to have the time to do these customer service things anymore. Kind of hard to figure out what fills their days at work, unless they are just counting our money, everyday!*_


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Well after taking a month off from the holidays, I'm back now ready to do battle against the evil foes of injustice of the Non-Believer's of Halloween! (LOL!) Since it's a new year, I also changed me avatar pic....which I hope everyone likes!

Anyway, it's good to be back and I hope to make a lot of new friends again this year! I've been told that Halloween is just around the corner!*_


----------



## Dark Angel 27

DandyBrit said:


> Oh my God - you have a Postman called Pat! Does he have a Cat? And if so is it called Jess?
> 
> (british joke about a kid's tv show over here)


OMG! You just brought up a very old memory for me! I was over in England in the 80's and I remember receiving a Postman Pat book for Christmas! I used to read it over and over, but then I grew up and forgot all about it up till this moment! I think it was called Postman Pat and The Rainy Day! I seriously need to get that book again! Thank you so much! What wonderful memories you've reminded me of!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Couple of decoupage projects - one completed and one in process. The Frankenstein pinup picture was one I found on line and turned into a plaque as a Christmas gift for Spooky1. The dogs/angel plaque is one I'm making for my Mom since she reminded me recently that I hadn't made one for her yet

DSCF6763_zps1157d46f by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF6768_zpsf021c33d by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1

I like my Christmas Bride of Frankenstein!  I never had a clue Roxy was making it. She can be quite sneaky when she wants to be.


----------



## Goblin

24 years ago today was one of the saddest days of my life. My father passed
away after a two year battle with lung cancer! The hardest thing I ever had 
to do was watch him waste away and keep a brave face so he wouldn't 
worry about us. He was the smartest man I ever met. There was nothing he
couldn't do! He never let his cancer get him down and he maintained his
great sense of humor all the way to the end. He raised eight kids and his
two nephews too. He was always there when we needed him and he always
encouraged us in everything we did.

RIP Daddy..........I love you! I miss you!


----------



## DandyBrit

Dark Angel 27 said:


> OMG! You just brought up a very old memory for me! I was over in England in the 80's and I remember receiving a Postman Pat book for Christmas! I used to read it over and over, but then I grew up and forgot all about it up till this moment! I think it was called Postman Pat and The Rainy Day! I seriously need to get that book again! Thank you so much! What wonderful memories you've reminded me of!


I think You Tube will have some of the episodes online - a lot of other Brit tv programmes can be found. I'm a little too old for PP - my era was Pogle's Wood and the Wombles - that probably influenced my desire to work in the countryside.


----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> My mailman Pat is awesome! He is always mindful of making sure our packages are secure on the porch if they don't fit in the mailbox.
> 
> Thank you mail carriers!





DandyBrit said:


> Oh my God - you have a Postman called Pat! Does he have a Cat? And if so is it called Jess?
> 
> (british joke about a kid's tv show over here)


That is so funny - I read Tina's post and immediately thought DandyBrit would LOVE that.............


----------



## Copchick

Roxy - those plaques are so cool!


----------



## DandyBrit

Update - they are making a Postman Pat movie apparently!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

DandyBrit said:


> I think You Tube will have some of the episodes online - a lot of other Brit tv programmes can be found. I'm a little too old for PP - my era was Pogle's Wood and the Wombles - that probably influenced my desire to work in the countryside.


You must have read my mind. As soon as I scanned over Ebay and Amazon, I went straight to YouTube and watched an episode. It was a very nostalgic trip down memory lane for me! LOL

ION: I'm in the process of planning my sister's birthday cake. She's not made it too easy for me, since she wants an elegant birthday cake. I think I have an idea in mind for it, and hopefully Dollar Tree will have everything I need!


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Goblin - very nice post of your dad. It's hard to lose a loved one any time but when it's from cancer or any other disease, it's hard to just watch it happen and you feel helpless. 

Roxy - Nice work on the decopage plaques. I did a few projects using decopage, clear glass plates and fabric. I made a few for halloween and Christmas.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm totally addicted to Frozen....and Olaf the snowman....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: How's this for a flip/flop? It's 70 outside right now and will be 30 tonight. This weather is C-R-A-Z-Y!:googly::googly:


----------



## debbie5

Hello, peach-blueberry cobbler...


----------



## RoxyBlue

We've been enjoying blackberry cobbler the past couple of nights. Picked the berries back in August and tossed them in the freezer for use during those cold winter months when summer seems so far away


----------



## Otaku

Wow, it's gonna rain here tonight!  I haven't seen serious rain since March of last year. The rest of the country is getting a soaking (and a blizzarding) but we've been really dry all winter. Going to be a long, hot summer...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Finally got my test date for the Sergeant's exam. Hopefully, I will be promotable after March 15th. Just horrible at taking tests, though. Wish me luck folks!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

Good luck Bio! Don't overthink the question before you. Make sure you read the entire question. Get some good sleep the night before. If you don't know the answer, go with your first instinct. Even if you really don't know an answer, don't leave it blank, you may just answer it correctly. Good luck! Oh, when is the test date?


----------



## Headless

Good luck Bio - you'll do great I'm sure!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Thanks! Test date in March 15th.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Otaku said:


> Wow, it's gonna rain here tonight!  I haven't seen serious rain since March of last year. The rest of the country is getting a soaking (and a blizzarding) but we've been really dry all winter. Going to be a long, hot summer...


I guess it's raining in LA but it's still dry here. Did it rain by you?


----------



## Hairazor

Luck Bio!


----------



## Death's Door

Good Luck on your test Bio. 

Cobblers are the best. I flash freeze a lot of the summer veggies and fruits so I can have them in the winter too.

Didn't have any damage from the ice storm that happened yesterday. I'm glad to hear that they are downgrading the snow that we are suppose to get this weekend, however, that can all change at any time. I wouldn't put it pass Mother Nature.


----------



## RoxyBlue

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Thanks! Test date in March 15th.


I was going to say something along the lines of "beware the Ides of March"...

Then again, unless you have a friend named Brutus, you'll be okay:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Lmao no friend named Brutus, but now I have something else to be nervous about.


----------



## Spooklights

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Finally got my test date for the Sergeant's exam. Hopefully, I will be promotable after March 15th. Just horrible at taking tests, though. Wish me luck folks!


Best of luck to you! I like the sound.....Sgt. BioHazard.


----------



## Copchick

My thought for the day..."If there are no dogs in Heaven, then when I die I want to go where they went." - Will Rogers


----------



## Death's Door

Thursday already - my night to work with my obsessive micro-managing boss, Oscar. 

Something I gotta share with you guys - last week I was at my brother's house working and usually by the end of the night Oscar curls up on my table and naps. This time while he was curled up, his tail kept hitting him in his face. He woke up and starting to bite it - then looks at me as if I had something to do with it. He lays his head back down and, again, his tail is hitting him. I motion to my brother about Oscar and he starts watching. As we are watching Oscar sleep, his tail is hitting him in the face again. He opens his eyes a little and puts his paw over his tail to keep it from hitting himself. My brother and I start laughing at this. I thought cats and other animals had control over their tails. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe his tail was possessed by a demon:googly:


----------



## stagehand1975

I have such a case of cabin fever right now. Can't work on any projects, I am out of fire wood to heat the shop with.


----------



## Otaku

CrazedHaunter said:


> I guess it's raining in LA but it's still dry here. Did it rain by you?


Sure did, rained hard last night and this morning...more rain coming Friday - Sunday.


----------



## Evil Queen

...is doing the "it's raining" happy dance!!! It rained over night and sprinkled off and on all day, .35 inches so far. Supposed to get 2 to 3 inches of rain tomorrow thru Sunday.


----------



## Bone Dancer

More sub zero wind chills . Next year I'm going to hibernate til spring.


----------



## scareme

Gobby, that was a nice tribute to your Dad. He sounds like he was a great man. 

DA, you can make me any kind od cake you want. No pressure at all.

Bio, good luck on your exam. Are there practice tests you can take? It's been so long since I've taken a test I'm not sure how I would do.

I'm glad to hear CA is getting some rain. I wish it would rain nice and slow for about a month. 

We've been under a burn ban for about two weeks now. But we got some snow last night and suppose to get some more tomorrow. We go from grass fires to snow and freezing temps again. This morning I tried to do a load of wash and flooded the laundry room, bathroom and kitchen. I guess the drain pipe froze. I cleaned up the mess and put a heater in there, so everything is working now. I wonder what will happen next.


----------



## Goblin

Cosy McSparkles!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Festive McBlizzard.

@scareme, not to my knowledge there aren't. Luckily, I've been told that the exam is mostly multiple choice and true/false. That improves my chances quite a bit. Only part I am concerned about is that I have to make a schedule for 10 officers, taking into account "politics", vacation time, off days, call ins, etc. I think I can make it work if I can draw a grid, though.


----------



## Copchick

Bio - I'm sure they'll have someone train you. Just remember, you probably have learned from your past supervisors somewhat, the good and the bad.

Meet *Bells McSparkle*


----------



## debbie5

Bio, you could do what my co-workers used to do & just sleep with the boss....


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Otaku we did end up getting some last night, not much but at least it was something. I think today there is a 20% chance for more but that might have changed I haven't seen the latest forcasts this am. Come on rain...


----------



## Hairazor

Festive McSparkles


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Festive McSlushy......(sounds about right)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Merry McChilly

February 7 is:

Wave All Your Fingers at Your Neighbor Day - not just the middle one.... 

Send a Card to a Friend Day - I suspect Hallmark was behind this one That aside, if you have Microsoft Publisher on your computer, you can make your own cards and personalize them with photos of all your props.

Winter Olympics - Opening ceremony. Just don't drink the yellow water.


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Death's Door

Behold "Tinsel McFrosty"!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Jingle McBlizzard's the name! 


scareme said:


> DA, you can make me any kind of cake you want. No pressure at all.


LOL. If you weren't so far away, I would!

As for the current cake, I attempted to make an edible bowl out of a cookies 'n' cream candy bar. It worked good enough, though it's nowhere as pretty as the pictures online, but it will serve it's purpose! Gonna make the basic cake today and then decorate it tomorrow! I'm so ready to see the results and yes, I'll post pictures of it when it's done!


----------



## debbie5

As I eat this Boboli whole wheat crust pizza, every Italian gene in my body is screaming. This crust is....yucky.


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> I'm glad to hear CA is getting some rain. I wish it would rain nice and slow for about a month.


You realize, for the most part, that all the rain out west slingshots over here and turns to wintry crap right?!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Heads up to the dog lovers - the Westminster Dog Show airs Monday and Tuesday night next week:

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/

This Saturday they're airing the first annual agility championship, which should also be entertaining:

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2014/show/agility.html


----------



## Headless

*Sparkle McGlisten*

Its more like Sparkle McMelt this weekend - 109 and Severe Fire Danger. I'll take some of that snow please!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

OMG! IT"S FEBRUARY!! HOW did I forget about the dog show!?? Thank you so much for the heads up, Roxy. I really think it's not about how the dog looks...the one who wins is the one who struts like he "owns" the ring.


----------



## Headless

Love Westminster!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

It's been so cloudy around Florida lately, it's kinda bumming me out. I wish the it would be more sunnier outside lately. Man summer needs to come around, I'm sick of this chilly & gloomy weather outside.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it just me or has anyone else noticed the forum running a bit slowly the past couple of days?


----------



## Spooky1

Bio, good luck on the exam!


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Is it just me or has anyone else noticed the forum running a bit slowly the past couple of days?


It's been very slow.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Another weekend of spending time at the computer watching the deadly fire season take hold.......










Thankfully nothing too close to us but the rest of the state is looking very ugly. When you zoom in on most of those areas there are multiple fires. My heart goes out to so many friends particularly in the center of the state who have had to evacuate their homes.


----------



## Headless

Oh - and I've applied for 2 new jobs - both full time - that have come up in the same Council that I work for. One is a job I was doing a couple of years ago filling in for a lady who was on maternity leave - I have an interview this Tuesday for that one. The other one I REALLY REALLY REALLY want - it is in the Events unit - applications closed last Friday. They aren't shortlisting that one for another week so I will have to wait and see if I make the shortlist for that one. FINGERS CROSSED so hard the circulation has stopped!


----------



## DandyBrit

Best of luck with the jobs Headless. I'm waiting for the next restructure to start in our local authority to see how we are affected.


----------



## Copchick

Best of luck Headless! Fingers crossed for you too!


----------



## Hairazor

Luck Headless


----------



## Lord Homicide

Headless said:


> Another weekend of spending time at the computer watching the deadly fire season take hold.......


What does the "Watch and Act" warning mean you're supposed to do? It seems too obvious not to ask


----------



## debbie5

Hubby made the mistake of saying this sentence today: "NOTHING gets picked up around here during the week..." Funny, I feel like I'm running a flophouse and doing *all* the work. I suggested a family meeting so we can clearly negotiate who does what, when....I'm paying too many shrink co-pays to get pulled into that nonsense....argh.


----------



## Hairazor

Christmas tree still up, presents still on table!!! Next target date, the 22nd, Arrrgggghhh, come on decent weather for at least one day!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Lots of luck Headless!

So, this is the product of my staying up all night. I think it came out pretty good considering that my food coloring kit disappeared along with key part to my icing gun thingy. The only two colors I had were red and black. LOL. Still my sister was very happy with the outcome.


----------



## Hairazor

Dark Angel your cake is wonderful


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fabulous job, DA!


----------



## Spooky1

Good luck, Headless! Hope you get the job you're hoping for.

Nice job on the cake, DA.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hairazor said:


> Christmas tree still up, presents still on table!!! Next target date, the 22nd, Arrrgggghhh, come on decent weather for at least one day!


At least it's just not me. I just got Christmas put away this weekend. I usually have it down and put away right after New Years.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Looks good enough to eat DA.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

LH - 
Advice is general information to keep you up-to-date with developments. 

Watch and act is an emergency threatens you. Conditions are changing and you need to start taking action now to protect your health, life and your family. 

Emergency Warning is you are in imminent danger and need to take action immediately. You will be impacted by the emergency. 

They also have a symbol with a running man - I call it the Get The Hell Out of There symbol..........

DA - awesome looking cake!

Had the realtor swing by tonight and we're all signed up ready to go. Have a bit of work to finish off and then the place goes on the market in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Hairazor

@CrazedH, the tree is still up and presents still around because we haven't had Christmas yet. Every single time we have all had the same day available Mother Nature has thrown a hissy fit!


----------



## Death's Door

Headless - Good luck with the job applications and stay safe with all those fires happening.

DA - Nice looking cake ya made there and I bet it is just as delicious.

Had a mini snowstore last night. Started out as sleet and changed over to snow. I should have went out last night after it stopped snowing to shovel and clean off the trucks but no - I was up at 6 this morning to shovel and clean off the trucks from 4 inches of snow. However, on the positive side, the snow had such a sparkle to it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have sparkly snow, too, because the sun is shining on it

The music director for the Victorian Lyric Opera Company told us at orchestra rehearsal last night that a writer for the Washington Post was going to come to our final dress rehearsal next week to review our production of "Yeoman of the Guard". Guess I should seriously consider getting those horrendous 16th note runs in the overture in better shape so the orchestra won't get nicked


----------



## Copchick

I don't know if it's just me, but I REALLY am fed up with this freezing cold. Regular cold isn't too bad, I can deal with that and as much snow as you want to throw down, but when you're putting me in single digits, that's freakin' cold! I'm sick of ugly, gray, dirty snow and landscaping. I am done. I wish I could be in Hawaii until April. Anyone want to join me? Haunt Forum party in Hawaii!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Luau and hula here we come!


----------



## Death's Door

Copchick - I'm with ya on this weather thingy. Even though I'm in hybernation mode, I like to get out and go for a walk around town instead of making sure the truck is warmed up just to go across town. The single digits make it tough. 

This weekend that just passed, I was in my pjs all day for Saturday and Sunday. Cleaned the house since hubby and I are over our colds (for the record, he's the one that brought it home and gave it to me), made meals and just chilled. I did go up to the craft den and tried to straighten it up to no avail. However, I will be donating some of the Christmas items to the Ladies Auxilliary so that will help with some space for the Halloween sale price items that I bought in November.


----------



## Copchick

I think I'm a hoarder. I started to clean out my bedroom closets and I think I have enough clothing to dress a third world country. I really had way too much. How did I get all this stuff?! It is satisfying to have found all the hangers that went missing. They were in the closet with and without clothing hanging on them. I also came across things that made me say, "Really? Why the hell am I saving this?" Then there's the certain few things that I still love but try as I might, they just don't fit anymore. I got a big bag for Goodwill, a small bag for skellie clothing, and a big bag of trash. It's a good start, but I only made a little dent. How did I fit all this stuff?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Very good CC, the first step is to admit you have a problem. I know full well I have cloths that I would have to be dead for a week before I could fit into them.

And frankly any place with no snow and temps over 32 would be fine by me. Spring better get here soon. Tomorrow would be good.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Copchick said:


> I think I'm a hoarder.


CC. Aren't all Haunters hoarders?:googly:


----------



## Otaku

CrazedHaunter said:


> CC. Aren't all Haunters hoarders?:googly:


Spot on! The first thing I think when I'm trying to toss out something is "Wait...I could use this in a prop!"

Of course, that never happens...well, mostly...lol


----------



## scareme

Headless, it you get another place, will it be big enough for all your Halloween things? It sounds like the place you are in now has lots of out buildings. Won't you miss them? And if you do move, keep out of the fire zone. Just a thought.

DA, you did a really nice jobs on that cake. I bet your sister was pleased.

Death's Door, I don't know why, but I have it in my head you live in Florida. Every time I read a post of yours about how much snow you've gotten I think, Damn!. And then I see NJ and kick myself. I'd like to think I'll remember, but next time you post, I'll go, Damn!. I'm pretty slow to learn a new lesson. 

Roxy, I know you'll knock them dead. No worry. 

Hairazor, I sure hope you can celebrate Christmas pretty soon. I'm beginning to think that rabbit I sent you is going to be dead by the time you open the present. If something starts to stink under the tree, just ignore it. 

Copchick, I know what you mean. I try to clean out closets, and just end up moving everything to a cabinet. I clean out the cabinet, and move it to the garage. I clean out the garage, and move things to the spare room. It's really just a big shuffle. And then, just to throw a big wrench into the works, my daughter is talking about possibly moving home. That's going to suck, because I have my Halloween, Day of the Dead, things stored in her garage. I just need to buy another house, this one just for storage. 

It's been in the 20's for a week. This weekend it's suppose to get up in the 70's. I'm as confused as the plants around here.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

LOL love that one Goblin!

Well I had the interview for job 1 today - it went as well as it could. Just need to wait and see now.


----------



## Death's Door

scareme said:


> Death's Door, I don't know why, but I have it in my head you live in Florida. Every time I read a post of yours about how much snow you've gotten I think, Damn!. And then I see NJ and kick myself. I'd like to think I'll remember, but next time you post, I'll go, Damn!. I'm pretty slow to learn a new lesson.


Ah, don't beat yourself up. Right now I wished I lived in Florida. We're expecting a Noreaster to grace us with its presence Wednesday night into Thursday. This means I won't be giving Oscar, my obsessive micro-managing boss, his quality time that he thinks he deserves.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Since snow is on the way, I had to get a proposal out to a client a day early. That kept me kinda busy this afternoon, but I'd rather it went a day early than chance it not making the deadline because of a foot of snow.


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> Since snow is on the way, I had to get a proposal out to a client a day early. That kept me kinda busy this afternoon, but I'd rather it went a day early than chance it not making the deadline because of a foot of snow.


:jol:A foot of snow??? I am just happy with the two inches that fell today...I keep hoping for 12.....


----------



## Troll Wizard

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:A foot of snow??? I am just happy with the two inches that fell today...I keep hoping for 12.....


_*Our foot of snow is pretty much gone now. Temps warmed up on Sunday night and it's melted most of it away. Rains have begun and will last pretty much all week and into next. Mountains are still getting snow though which is a good thing for us, cause we need the moisture up there to help combat the drought situation we are in right now.

But it was fun while it lasted!!!! 
*_


----------



## Hairazor

@Scareme, thanks for the Hasenpfeffer


----------



## Wyatt Furr

RoxyBlue said:


> We have sparkly snow, too, because the sun is shining on it
> 
> The music director for the Victorian Lyric Opera Company told us at orchestra rehearsal last night that a writer for the Washington Post was going to come to our final dress rehearsal next week to review our production of "Yeoman of the Guard". Guess I should seriously consider getting those horrendous 16th note runs in the overture in better shape so the orchestra won't get nicked


Break A leg, Roxie! 
I performed in "Yeoman" years ago... I sang the 1st Yeoman, but got all the 2nd Yeomans lines in the scenes. Guess the director like me best.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Here is my latest adventure...... I will be performing in a "Fiddler on the Roof" Movie sing-a long. It's a benefit for a local school. The movie will play behind us as we act and sing along. The Audience will join in on the choruses. Think "Rocky Horror Picture Show", but with Russian and Jews..... :googly:

We are hoping they will not be throwing things at us or the screen.

I will be playing,the 20-something, "Mutel Kamzoil the Tailor" . Yes, I am 30 years too old for this role. But, In my defense, I have played this part 4 times over the years. With some hair coloring, stage makeup, and lots and lots of creative lighting, I think I can pull it off. Hopefully, I will not need a stunt double for the dance numbers...... Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Goblin

Don't break a leg Roxy! At our age it takes longer to heal!  Good luck is better!

Sorry to hear Shirley Temple passed away. I grew up watching her movies.
I was surprised to hear she was just 12 years older than me........I thought
she was older!

They're saying we're supposed to get snow, starting Wednesday afternoon
and continuing through Thursday night.......well.....everybody but Pumpkin5! 
Makes me glad I don't have to go to work in it anymore. Took 40 minutes to
get home in good weather. Only thing worse than snow was ice!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frank gets tuna, chilled and no left overs. If it's not fresh out of the frig he won't eat it.


----------



## Death's Door

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:A foot of snow??? I am just happy with the two inches that fell today...I keep hoping for 12.....


I would gladly send the storm we will be getting your way if I could.  I went to the store last night to pick up a few things and it was busy. Today the food stores will be packed. On a positive note, it looks like the temps will be in the upper 40's next week.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Death's Door said:


> I would gladly send the storm we will be getting your way if I could.  I went to the store last night to pick up a few things and it was busy. Today the food stores will be packed. On a positive note, it looks like the temps will be in the upper 40's next week.


:jol: Thanks, but I think one of you guys DID send snow my way. Looks like we are due to get more today to go with the sad two inches we have from yesterday...maybe snowing into Thursday and a little on Friday as well. (I am just grinning like a jack!):biggrinkin:


----------



## Hauntiholik

I hope our friends on the Eastern coast stay safe and warm!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wyatt Furr said:


> Here is my latest adventure...... I will be performing in a "Fiddler on the Roof" Movie sing-a long. It's a benefit for a local school. The movie will play behind us as we act and sing along. The Audience will join in on the choruses. Think "Rocky Horror Picture Show", but with Russian and Jews..... :googly:
> 
> We are hoping they will not be throwing things at us or the screen.
> 
> I will be playing,the 20-something, "Mutel Kamzoil the Tailor" . Yes, I am 30 years too old for this role. But, In my defense, I have played this part 4 times over the years. With some hair coloring, stage makeup, and lots and lots of creative lighting, I think I can pull it off. Hopefully, I will not need a stunt double for the dance numbers...... Keep your fingers crossed!


I would so love to see that! Get someone to post a short video on YouTube:jol:


----------



## debbie5

Snowblower is broken....7-12 inches of snow coming. 145 foot long gravel driveway. 
Yikes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The snow has started and neither of us plan to be doing much other than shoveling tomorrow. Spooky1's company made a pre-emptive strike earlier today and told folks they'd be closed tomorrow.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I've had an idea for an application for haunters and for stage application. Currently in discussion with a few couple of software guys I know, and hopefully, we will be able to bring something to the community that will make life better for haunters. When I have a little more done, I'll expand on this, and probably ask for ideas/input.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

What the yard looked like as of about 9 this morning:

frontyard 2014 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

backpatio 2014 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Bone Dancer

Geee isnt that just beautiful.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Out of propane as of 4:00 am ... woke up to 59 degrees this morning ......brrrr.


----------



## Spooky1

Survived clearing the driveway and walks. My little electric snowblower was overheating trying to move the 12 inches + of heavy snow. We have a neighbor with a bigger gas snowblower who cleared two blocks of sidewalk. Nice guy to have around.


----------



## Bone Dancer

At least it wasnt one of those sub zero nights Jeff.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spooky1 said:


> Survived clearing the driveway and walks. My little electric snowblower was overheating trying to move the 12 inches + of heavy snow. We have a neighbor with a bigger gas snowblower who cleared two blocks of sidewalk. Nice guy to have around.


With guys like that Spooky its someplace between work and playing with your toys. But still, a nice hot pie or cookies would keep you on his good side.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that is true. no propane until next week, welll unless I wanted to pay an extra $160 to have it delivered tomorrow.....yeah...after paying $75 for only wanting 100 gals at the "new" inflated price, already found a new supplier for next season douche bags!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

It's been a rough couple of days. I didn't tell you guys this but soon after getting back from MI, a friend of mine gave my brother and I some of their reptiles. My brother got a ball python from them and I got two bearded dragons. Sadly, one of them, Carlos passed and I had to bury him yesterday. I still have the girl, Fria and I think she's mourning too.


----------



## Goblin

Through a hose pipe in a hospital with a porn star!


----------



## Otaku

I'll be drinking mine from a coffee cup on a park bench with my partner.... 

I have some insanely big coffee mugs.


----------



## debbie5

Yep, def looks like it's approaching 20 inches of snow out there. Good thing we found a nice man to plow the driveway AND we had the cash to do so. I think I'm in a minority, but I LOVE this snow. I don't ski or anything any more, but I think I might be making a snowman today...


----------



## Headless

Goblin said:


>


LOL I think Kitty would definitely use this excuse.



RoxyBlue said:


> What the yard looked like as of about 9 this morning:


Roxy - that is so beautiful - but then I guess that's easy for me to say while its in the mid 80's and balmy.... I'm betting the beauty would wear off after a short while.



Dark Angel 27 said:


> It's been a rough couple of days. I didn't tell you guys this but soon after getting back from MI, a friend of mine gave my brother and I some of their reptiles. My brother got a ball python from them and I got two bearded dragons. Sadly, one of them, Carlos passed and I had to bury him yesterday. I still have the girl, Fria and I think she's mourning too.


Awwww that's so sad DA. Some animals fret so much for their partners. I hope she is OK.

From a Drinking Horn in a Prison Cell with a Masseuse - well I guess if you are going to be in a prison cell you might as well have a masseuse.........

Well its Valentine's Day and I was surprised at work this morning by a special delivery from my gorgeous man..... I'm feeling very spoiled.










I still haven't heard about the job interview I went for so I'm guessing I didn't get it. HOWEVER the really exciting news is that I got an interview for the job I would really LOVE in the Events unit. Interview is in about a week so I will be certainly studying hard for that one.


----------



## DandyBrit

Headless - bad luck if you didn't get that one but best wishes for the other.


----------



## Copchick

I will be consuming my Jack Daniels, from a pitcher at the bar with a priest! Lol!

Beautiful flowers Maree, you've got a keeper!

Roxy and Spooky, that snow is so pretty. Know why? 'cause it isn't here!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Through a hose pipe at the beach with my partner

Dark Angel sorry for your loss of Carlos

Headless your flowers are so lovely and on another note, best luck on the really really want job


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday and Valentine's Day everyone! 

DA - Sorry to hear about Carlos. I hope Fria will be ok.
Headless - Beautiful flowers!!! Good luck with the interview. 

Well, I will be drinking from a wine glass down a man hole with a nun. Hope she can keep up. 

Had 10 inches of snow yesterday and two inches earlier this morning. Had off the day yesterday and our office had a 10 a.m. start today. Very glad because the roads were pretty icy this morning until the sun came out and started to melt. 

I have a nice dinner planned for me and the hubby. I am making steamed lobster, shrimp scampi and whole wheat pasta bake, and bay scallops saute'd in a butter-garlic wine sauce. For dessert, I made sugar-free chocolate covered strawberries and will have chocolate martinis. 

If you don't hear from me after today, I probably died and went to heaven. I think I might have enough points for up there. :devil:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY FORUM PEEPS!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lucky for you the roads are treacherous, DD, because all of HauntForum would be showing up at your house for dinner tonight

The road through our neighborhood has yet to be cleared, so today is going to be another day at home. One of my co-workers did make it to the office, but he said the parking lot is a mess - another good reason to stay home

Other than that, the sun is shining brightly, which means everything we cleared of snow will be completely cleared of any ice or snow remnants by Mother Nature herself.


----------



## Otaku

Flowers and chocolate for all! Dark chocolate and sea salt caramels, mmmmmmm....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^and raspberry truffles, orange truffles, and chocolate covered cherries!


----------



## scareme




----------



## scareme

I feel for all you folks on the east coast. I almost froze to death today. This morning, I went outside in short sleeves, and I got goose bumps. Damn you winter! Will you never go away?


----------



## RoxyBlue

A guy I worked for years ago used to go to the stores a day or two after Easter to buy half-price Easter candy

After spending hours yesterday and this morning clearing snow from the driveway, sidewalks, and part of the street, the plows came through this afternoon and pushed a three foot wall of slushy snow across the end of our driveway. And yes, I dropped a few profane words when I looked out the window and saw that.

Couple more hours of shoveling, then it was time for aspirin and a glass of Bailey's Irish cream mixed with Kahlua and vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Headless

I think I put on 3kgs looking at this page!

Hectic weekend of cleaning up sheds and washing floors in preparation for the big sale debut..........


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Dont hate.... it was 75 here today. Winter passed us by, I think.


----------



## debbie5

21 inches of snow...getting 3 more tonight.


----------



## Goblin

Went to every grocery store in town today...........all the hamburger, milk,
orange juice, and bread were sold out! The trucks were supposed to deliver
more today but they were delayed by the snow! They're saying we might get
some more snow this weekend!

I was in Walmart this afternoon and was standing there looking at the new 
dvds when two teenage boys walked up and said in a loud voice "Excuse me
Sir!" I just turned and looked at them, then turned and looked at all the empty
space behind me, then turned back to the dvds! They went around me but I
could hear them laughing.


----------



## Copchick

@ Wyatt Furr - I'm a hatin'. 

Goblin - Kids are weird. Walmart brings out even more weirdness in people.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I just got through watching cabin in the woods. I thought it would be scarier, but I kinda just laughed my way through it. But there is one thing I didn't get and I hope someone here could help me out. 

The pale dude with the gears embedded in his head....just what the heck he supposed to be and how would he have killed the teens?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:So my husband and I with my sister and her husband went to see a play last night, it was Steel Magnolias. (One of my most favorite movies) We actually got up and left at intermission... I love live theater but the characters did not follow the book or the movie. I am not sure if it was the actors or the director....boo.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The zombie gnomes in our yard are finally beginning to peek out through the snow cover. They're sort of a haunter's harbinger of spring, like crocuses are to a gardener:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

February 16th is....

* National Almond Day

* Do a Grouch a Favor Day - Do you know someone who is always grouchy, then this is the day to go out of your way to turn their frown upside down.


----------



## scareme

This is suppose to be a picture of a rabbit eating a cherry. Please! We all know a bunny zombie when we see one. Right?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> This is suppose to be a picture of a rabbit eating a cherry. Please! We all know a bunny zombie when we see one. Right?


Yep - zombie bunny for sure.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my co-workers who resigned last week turned in a timesheet with unused sick leave to fill out part of the week after her last day. Our company does not pay out unused sick leave, so she is going to be sadly disappointed.


----------



## scareme

Roxy, she'll be mad at you for that. The messenger always gets blamed for the message. 

It's been in the sixties here. I'm watching my flowers to see which one blooms first. I just placed orders with two gardening catalogs, and now Rick tells me we are cutting back in the gardens. I guess I'll just have to sneak the plants in and act surprised when they grow. I don't know how those 70 gladiolas showed up. I guess the birds just pooped the seeds in there.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Good luck on your test BIO! I too am awful at tests, but I know you can do it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 18 is National Battery Day - not the "assault & battery" kind, the Energizer Bunny kind.


----------



## Death's Door

Hello Everyone! Had a great relaxing three-day weekend at home. Of course, reality check set in today and I was up at 6 a.m. this morning to shovel 4 inches of fresh snow off the sidewalks and trucks before work. This nonsense needs to stop. Temps will be in the 40s and 50s this week and there is still 5 weeks of winter.


----------



## scareme

Just in case you're wondering which one to buy for me, February's stone is amethyst.

http://www.skullis.com/Realistic-Skulls-11.html

Although, I would take this one, for only $2,199


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Though you are well worth it...my pocketbook is sorely lacking.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have an appointment tomorrow with a man who wants to open a pro haunt nearby. He is looking for a creative director, as well as a producer, for his haunt. I am going to attempt to get the job, as well as possibly sell myself as a consultant in the design phase of things.

Best part about it? There will soon be a four story haunt less than 30 minutes away from me!


----------



## Copchick

Good luck Bio! Sounds really cool.


----------



## Pumpkin5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I have an appointment tomorrow with a man who wants to open a pro haunt nearby. He is looking for a creative director, as well as a producer, for his haunt. I am going to attempt to get the job, as well as possibly sell myself as a consultant in the design phase of things.
> 
> Best part about it? There will soon be a four story haunt less than 30 minutes away from me!


:jol:That sounds like an amazing opportunity. Good luck Bio, you will be perfect for that.


----------



## Hairazor

Luck Bio, you are a perfect choice


----------



## scareme

Bio, After they way you were taken advantage of last time, I'm sure I don't have to warn you to be careful. And last time, he was your friend. Who would think a friend would scr*# you over that way. Good luck.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

LOL Goblin that would be Miss Kitty if she had longer legs to reach that far!

Good luck Bio!

How about this?????

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=645446118826071


----------



## Hairazor

Oh my gosh Headless, that would be quite the prop!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 19 is National Chocolate Mint Day. I say drop the mint and stick with just good old chocolate unless, of course, the chocolate mint comes in the guise of After Eight mints


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue

^That reminds me of this movie:


----------



## Hairazor

Did they have a disclaimer saying no bunnies were killed in the making of the above? heehee


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha!

I've always wondered what it was about becoming gigantic that turned a basically herbivorous animal into a carnivore. Then again, they have been known to eat their young, or maybe that was rats.....


----------



## Death's Door

I watched "The Night of the Lepus" a while back and loved how they made the cute bunnies look ferocious. I remember a few Easters in a row they televised that movie. Hubby and I would laugh about it and wonder how many kiddies watched it and then would think about their pet rabbits that they just got as part of their presents (we breeded Easter bunnys to give away). 

It is a balmy 46 degrees today. We had a thunderstorm come through our area late in the morning.


----------



## Otaku

RoxyBlue said:


> February 19 is National Chocolate Mint Day. I say drop the mint and stick with just good old chocolate unless, of course, the chocolate mint comes in the guise of After Eight mints


Bailey's Chocolate Mint is also acceptable...mmmmmmm...


----------



## scareme

It's Girl Scout cookie time. How about a GS chocolate mint cookie?


----------



## Copchick

You may have wondered what police officers do during our day. Check out what my guys did today. It was caught on someone's cellphone and it was on one of the news stations. It's hilarious! (That's my back on the second video.) Yep, my guys chased a naked guy in the North Side.

http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2014/02/19/naked-man-tased-arrested-in-downtown-pittsburgh/


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, the guy didn't seem so interested in hiring me as a consultant. He seemed more inclined to want free advice. SO I wrote down the link to Hauntforum.com I don't mind helping someone and giving advice, but don't expect me to help you design and build your haunt for free.Here, I'll at least get advice when I get stuck. 

So, if we get a new member called GrouchyCheapGuy, I apologize in advance.


----------



## Otaku

scareme said:


> It's Girl Scout cookie time. How about a GS chocolate mint cookie?


I got three boxes of 'em in the fridge. They go great with the Bailey's...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Things are starting to turn around. I've got an appointment with SARS on Friday. (San Antonio Rehabilitation Services) I'm told they are good at finding jobs for those with disabilities. I'm not sure what I'm feeling about it. I'm excited...but also nervous. 

But for now I gotta make myself over so I can be presentable for these people.


----------



## Hairazor

I wish good for you Dark Angel


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, Copchick, who had to frisk him? Ick!


----------



## scareme

Chopchick, What a coincidence, that's exactly what I do daily. Chase naked men down the street. But, in my case, it's usually because they've escaped, and it's usually the cops tazering me. By the way, did he ride in the back of your car, and did you have the seats steamed afterwards?

Bio, I thought GrouchyCheapGuy was my husband's name on here. Yeah, people think since we love Halloween, we'll do anything for free. Better luck next time. 

DA, You'll do fine. They say if you're nervous talking to someone, just picture them naked. But you might need to ask Copchick about that one.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> (That's my back on the second video.)


 holy crap T, how tall are you (or is the guy to your right really short)?!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hairazor said:


> Ummm, Copchick, who had to frisk him? Ick!


frisk? Where?!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

This guy is my new personal hero. This is awesome!
Shoplifter Shamed at Walmart - Video


----------



## scareme

Bio, With the woman leaving her social security card behind, makes me wonder if that had been stolen too.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

Scareme - How ironic! The guy said he had just gotten off the Greyhound as a stow away because some woman in Oklahoma wearing a halloween mask was chasing him.

Lord H - Lol, I'm 5'7". I'm standing on the curb and the officer is standing off the curb in the street. PM'ing you the street name he was streaking on. Although the street name isn't offensive in and of itself, the incident along with the street name might offend someone here.

Bio - Good thing you found out now how the guy is instead of later when you've already a vested interest in the haunt. 

DA - Good luck! You'll be fine, just relax and just talk to the person who is interviewing you.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

DA- GOOD luck with SARS my dad got help from there getting job training and then a job.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Thanks everyone! SARS even sent me some bus tickets so I can actually get on the bus! I'll let you guys know what happens!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Copchick said:


> You may have wondered what police officers do during our day. Check out what my guys did today. It was caught on someone's cellphone and it was on one of the news stations. It's hilarious! (That's my back on the second video.) Yep, my guys chased a naked guy in the North Side.
> 
> http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2014/02/19/naked-man-tased-arrested-in-downtown-pittsburgh/


That's life in the big city



BioHazardCustoms said:


> So, if we get a new member called GrouchyCheapGuy, I apologize in advance.


Now that one made me laugh



Dark Angel 27 said:


> Things are starting to turn around. I've got an appointment with SARS on Friday. (San Antonio Rehabilitation Services) I'm told they are good at finding jobs for those with disabilities. I'm not sure what I'm feeling about it. I'm excited...but also nervous.
> 
> But for now I gotta make myself over so I can be presentable for these people.


I think most folks are a bit nervous when going to a job interview. Relax, be pleasant and interested in what they have to say, and you'll be fine.


----------



## Hairazor

Lord Homicide said:


> frisk? Where?!


LordyLordyH, I am old and entitled to the occasional flight of fancy

On a related note - Copchick, last night I dreamed we had a huge outbreak of naked men running around our town. We had you come to show the proper procedure to apprehend the "Nudie Rudies". I do not work for the local newspaper but yet they assigned me to cover the story. After you rounded up a couple of them there was a debriefing where we all smoked cigarettes. Do you think I need a mental health day?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

@CopChick: That's why I can't do your job. I'd have had to pepper spray him AND taser him, lol.

Also, from the second video I see that you are a red head. I knew that there was a reason we got along.


----------



## Death's Door

DA - Good Luck with SARS. I hope it works out for you.
Copchick - God Bless ya along with all other officers that have to put up with all that nonsense.
Bio - Glad you saw through this guys before he started to take advantage of ya. 

Going to my brother's house tonight to work. Wasn't there all last week because of all the snow storms. I wondering what kind of reception I will be getting from Oscar the obsessive micro-managing boss. Will he give me the "cat (cold) shoulder" or glad to see me and be all forgiven of me for not showing up. We will see.


----------



## scareme

Copchick said:


> Scareme - How ironic! The guy said he had just gotten off the Greyhound as a stow away because some woman in Oklahoma wearing a halloween mask was chasing him.
> 
> Lord H - Lol, I'm 5'7". I'm standing on the curb and the officer is standing off the curb in the street. PM'ing you the street name he was streaking on. Although the street name isn't offensive in and of itself, the incident along with the street name might offend someone here.


Copchick, you slay me. I have to clean my screen now. Send me the street name too. I want to be naughty too.



Death's Door said:


> Going to my brother's house tonight to work. Wasn't there all last week because of all the snow storms. I wondering what kind of reception I will be getting from Oscar the obsessive micro-managing boss. Will he give me the "cat (cold) shoulder" or glad to see me and be all forgiven of me for not showing up. We will see.


You'll probably get the cat cold shoulder for a little while, then he'll melt and be all over you, giving you two weeks worth of loving.

ION, It is windy as heck here today. I think I saw a cow blow by the window when I was making the bed this morning. We are suppose to get some rain tonight or tomorrow. We really need it. We've had a bunch of grass fires again, and the winds really whip them up. I'd better get back to work. I need to see if the cow needs milking.


----------



## scareme




----------



## Death's Door

scareme said:


> You'll probably get the cat cold shoulder for a little while, then he'll melt and be all over you, giving you two weeks worth of loving.
> 
> ION, It is windy as heck here today. I think I saw a cow blow by the window when I was making the bed this morning. We are suppose to get some rain tonight or tomorrow. We really need it. We've had a bunch of grass fires again, and the winds really whip them up. I'd better get back to work. I need to see if the cow needs milking.


I agree with ya. There is no way he can resist too long. I am like his "Precious" (Lord of the Rings) 

Whatever you do, if you look out and see a glittery pair of red shoes with legs under your house, take them off the feet, put them on (I know that's gross but ya gotta do it), click them together three times and say "There's no place like home". Don't need to be going through all that bull**it with the yellow brick road gig. Friggin' worse than Mapquest.

I'm glad you are getting the much needed rain. There is a drought problem on side one of the country and a potentional flooding problem opposite. We are suppose to get a heavy thunderstorm tomorrow.


----------



## debbie5

I'm so hoping the naked guy was on Richard Lane, or Wiggly Way....


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hairazor

Amen ^ Goblin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing like driving through dense fog and thinking of all the horror movies where nasty creatures lurk hidden in the mist.....


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Nothing like driving through dense fog and thinking of all the horror movies where nasty creatures lurk hidden in the mist.....


To do that properly you have to tell someone, "I'll be right back" 
And it helps if you drive with the window down and lean out a bit so the monster can grab your head.


----------



## scareme

It's beautiful here today. 64 and breezy. Yesterday we had wind gusts up to 67 mph. Today, I had lunch outside with the puppies. I walked around checking all the flower beds to see if I had my first bloom yet. Some daffodil buds, but no flowers. Rick thinks I'm crazy, but the year after my Mom died, I had a croucus bloom on Feb. 8th, her birthday. When I saw it I said, "Hi Mom, I'm thinking of you too." Rick said she had nothing to do with it. But I've never before, or since, had a flower bloom that early. We usually get the first bloom the last of Feb., or the first of March. Not that I think spring is here, I know we still have cold weather coming, but the plants don't know that. If it's this nice tomorrow, maybe I'll get some tombstones out and start working on them.


----------



## scareme

Bone Dancer said:


> To do that properly you have to tell someone, "I'll be right back"
> And it helps if you drive with the window down and lean out a bit so the monster can grab your head.


lol And be sure to stop for any strangers on the side of the road wearing long coats and either masks or cloth over their heads and ask, "Is anything wrong, can I help you?"


----------



## Pumpkin5

scareme said:


> I walked around checking all the flower beds to see if I had my first bloom yet. Some daffodil buds, but no flowers. Rick thinks I'm crazy, but the year after my Mom died, I had a croucus bloom on Feb. 8th, her birthday. When I saw it I said, "Hi Mom, I'm thinking of you too." Rick said she had nothing to do with it. But I've never before, or since, had a flower bloom that early.


:jol:I like that Scareme...I feel the same way whenever I am feeling blue and I see a Cardinal and his mate (and you know they are always together)...I always think it's my Mom and Dad just checking in on me. (I know it's not them...I know they are only birds...but still.....it makes me smile.)


----------



## DreadKnightswife

scareme said:


> It's beautiful here today. 64 and breezy. Yesterday we had wind gusts up to 67 mph. Today, I had lunch outside with the puppies. I walked around checking all the flower beds to see if I had my first bloom yet. Some daffodil buds, but no flowers. Rick thinks I'm crazy, but the year after my Mom died, I had a croucus bloom on Feb. 8th, her birthday. When I saw it I said, "Hi Mom, I'm thinking of you too." Rick said she had nothing to do with it. But I've never before, or since, had a flower bloom that early. We usually get the first bloom the last of Feb., or the first of March. Not that I think spring is here, I know we still have cold weather coming, but the plants don't know that. If it's this nice tomorrow, maybe I'll get some tombstones out and start working on them.


Its funny that you think the flowers are your mom saying HI. I have a sunflower sprouting in the middle of my grass and I told my dad it was my mom letting me know she was thinking of me. Sunflowers are both of our favorite flowers, and the even weirder thing is that I have never planted sunflowers seeds so I guess it must be something like that!


----------



## debbie5

RoxyBlue said:


> Nothing like driving through dense fog and thinking of all the horror movies where nasty creatures lurk hidden in the mist.....


Like Adrienne Barbeau?? LOL...

Got all gussied up (makeup & all) to go out to the movies with hubby, then he yelled at me for throwing snowballs at the car. Screw him!


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Doing Taxes.....enough said!*_


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Uhm.....Well.....I'll be....right....back.......


----------



## Goblin




----------



## DandyBrit

A definition of Twerk -
1) To dance using predominantly your bum, usually sexually
2) Where people in Yorkshire go Monday to Friday 9am to 5pm.

To get this one you have to understand the Yorkshire acccent and how we pronounce certain things.


----------



## Copchick

Do you twerk when you go twerk?


----------



## DandyBrit

^^No - I would probably either get fired or end up in traction!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> To do that properly you have to tell someone, "I'll be right back"
> And it helps if you drive with the window down and lean out a bit so the monster can grab your head.





scareme said:


> lol And be sure to stop for any strangers on the side of the road wearing long coats and either masks or cloth over their heads and ask, "Is anything wrong, can I help you?"





debbie5 said:


> Like Adrienne Barbeau?? LOL...


LOL, I'm so glad I did none of these things and am not Adrienne Barbeau


----------



## Hairazor

Christmas finally came to my family today! It was great! Now I wonder how long it will take me to get the tree down!


----------



## Spooky1

Hairazor, hope this doesn't mean you'll be 2 months late for Halloween, too.


----------



## Goblin

Merry Christmas Scareme!

I got the 2nd season of The Six Million Dollar Man and a copy of The Sixth
Sense at Walmart yesterday. I see they started putting out their Easter stuff
too.

My BIL (the one that suffers from altzheimers) had his brother pass away
Friday. His brother had altzheimers too and had been in a nursing home.


----------



## Copchick

Merry Christmas Hairazor! I hope Santa was good to you. 

It was a beautiful sunny day yesterday into the mid 50's. It felt so good. Looking forward to spring. The snowdrops haven't peeked their heads out yet. Looking around the yard and seeing so much clean up needing done. Hurry spring!


----------



## debbie5

I am amazed at what large doses of B-12 and a few vitamin D capsules can do for a person. I feel *normal*. WTH?


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 23 is:

International Dog Biscuit Appreciation Day - Milk Bones rule on this day

Winter Olympics closing ceremony 

Tennis Day - never learned how to play, so I'll have to pass on this one.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow.....6,000 posts.... I've got to get another hobby....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LOL, P5. Maybe if you weren't posting so much, you'd get more haunt stuff built.

On an Unrelated note, who would be interested in an app to help you get the best lighting on your props?Either for Android or Apple devices, but as of right now we have the basic framework for Android set up.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> February 23 is: International Dog Biscuit Appreciation Day - Milk Bones rule on this day


 do you eat them or something?


----------



## Troll Wizard

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Wow.....6,000 posts.... I've got to get another hobby....


_*"Congratulations"

That's a great accomplishment! 6000. it has a nice ring to it don't you think? Kind of like the Binford 6000 Chainsaw, which Tim Taylor would talk about on his "Home Improvement" show.

Anyway....here is a big "YA HOO!' for the big 6000!!!!
*_


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Pumpkin5!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Wow.....6,000 posts.... I've got to get another hobby....


*Congrates for the 6k posts, not bad for someone so shy *


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't remember what it was like to have only 6000 posts....:googly:



Lord Homicide said:


> do you eat them or something?


Only if you're Mel Gibson:jol:


----------



## Death's Door

Just found this out when I came back from lunch - 

RIP - Harold Ramis 

Comedy legend Harold Ramis, best known for his role in the hit “Ghostbusters” films, has died. He was 69. 

Ramis suffered from autoimmune inflammatory vasculitis, a disease that causes swelling in the blood vessels, and died from complications of the illness surrounded by his family.

"His creativity, compassion, intelligence, humor and spirit will be missed by all who knew and loved him," his agent said in a written statement.

Ramis' Hollywood breakthrough came in 1978 when he co-wrote the blockbuster comedy "National Lampoon's Animal House." He went on to co-write "Stripes" (1981), "Ghostbusters" (1984) and "Ghostbusters II" (1989), films in which he also co-starred. 

Ramis co-wrote and made his directorial debut with "Caddyshack" (1980), followed by "National Lampoon's Vacation" (1983). 

He most recently directed episodes of “The Office.” 

Among his professional honors and awards, Ramis was the recipient of the American Comedy Award, the British Comedy Award, and the BAFTA (British Academy) award for screenwriting.

Ramis is survived by his wife, Erica Mann Ramis, and children Violet Stiel, Julian and Daniel Ramis. He also has two grandchildren.


----------



## debbie5

Autoimmune inflammatory vasculitis is a torture. Poor guy..talented.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*He will be missed.....looks like that puts the brakes on another Ghostbuster's movie as they have been talking about lately. It just wouldn't be the same without the orignial cast members anyway!*_


----------



## Copchick

So sad to hear of Harold Ramis' passing. I had such a crush on him in Ghostbusters and Stripes. He was so talented.


----------



## scareme

Hairazor said:


> Christmas finally came to my family today! It was great! Now I wonder how long it will take me to get the tree down!


I was thinking about you this weekend wondering if you had had Christmas yet. I imagine the Christmas turkey was pretty ripe by the time you guys ate it. And now you can put away those garish Christmas sweaters you've been wearing since Thanksgiving. The neighbors were starting to complain. Glad you finally got to have the chance to have your family gathered around you. I hope you got something Halloweener in you presents.



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Wow.....6,000 posts.... I've got to get another hobby....


See, and you thought being gabby would never pay off.



Lord Homicide said:


> do you eat them or something?


As kids we used to try them. But I don't think we were weird or anything. Didn't every kid?



Death's Door said:


> Just found this out when I came back from lunch -
> 
> RIP - Harold Ramis
> 
> Comedy legend Harold Ramis, best known for his role in the hit "Ghostbusters" films, has died. He was 69.
> 
> Ramis suffered from autoimmune inflammatory vasculitis, a disease that causes swelling in the blood vessels, and died from complications of the illness surrounded by his family.
> 
> "His creativity, compassion, intelligence, humor and spirit will be missed by all who knew and loved him," his agent said in a written statement.
> 
> Ramis' Hollywood breakthrough came in 1978 when he co-wrote the blockbuster comedy "National Lampoon's Animal House." He went on to co-write "Stripes" (1981), "Ghostbusters" (1984) and "Ghostbusters II" (1989), films in which he also co-starred.
> 
> Ramis co-wrote and made his directorial debut with "Caddyshack" (1980), followed by "National Lampoon's Vacation" (1983).
> 
> He most recently directed episodes of "The Office."
> 
> Among his professional honors and awards, Ramis was the recipient of the American Comedy Award, the British Comedy Award, and the BAFTA (British Academy) award for screenwriting.
> 
> Ramis is survived by his wife, Erica Mann Ramis, and children Violet Stiel, Julian and Daniel Ramis. He also has two grandchildren.


He will be greatly missed. I was amazed when I goggled him. I kept saying, He wrote that? He directed that? I had forgotten how much he did. He was really talented.

I saw my first robin today. And then I went over to my daughter's house, and saw another one. Or the first one just followed me there. We had the kids over for supper last night. While we were eating our cat ran in with a mouse she caught outside. Hubby jumped up and caught her, and let the mouse go outside. Not ten minutes later, she came running in with a bird. I jumped up and caught that one, and let it go outside. My daughter said if she brings one more thing in I'm going to lose my supper. Poor cat, she probably thought it was a potluck, and no one appreciated what she brought. lol


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Starting to see flocks of blackbirds/starlings/cowbirds in the area. They show up in large numbers every year about this time, hang around for about a month eating huge quantities of bird seed, then move along to regions unknown. Too bad they're not around in October when they could be a living decoration for our yard display


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> Starting to see flocks of blackbirds/starlings/cowbirds in the area. They show up in large numbers every year about this time, hang around for about a month eating huge quantities of bird seed, then move along to regions unknown. Too bad they're not around in October when they could be a living decoration for our yard display


Oh I know! The starlings especially are kind of creepy. They travel in such large flocks and make such a noise. We get turkey vultures in our area at this time of year. It's weird to look up at your house while parking, to see 6 or 7 turkey vultures perched on the roof.


----------



## DandyBrit

We had to cover a late night location shoot in our woodland at work last week. The lighting rig was so bright that all the birds were confused and we had flocks of gulls etc flying over head. At one point we heard a noise of birds getting closer and closer and suddenly there they were - 50 -60 coming through the larch trees in a flock - very eerie.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Hey....has anybody seen the remote to my TV?*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

^It's under the sofa cushion along with some spare change you lost


----------



## Troll Wizard

RoxyBlue said:


> ^It's under the sofa cushion along with some spare change you lost


_*Thanks....but I already looked there, no remote, but found a lot of dog hair though! *_


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LMAO, Roxy, I saw "Cowbirds" and immediately thought "It would suck if one of those crapped on my windshield"

Sorry, I have a weird sense of humor.


----------



## scareme

Spooklights said:


> Oh I know! The starlings especially are kind of creepy. They travel in such large flocks and make such a noise. We get turkey vultures in our area at this time of year. It's weird to look up at your house while parking, to see 6 or 7 turkey vultures perched on the roof.


I would love to have some vultures perched on my roof. That would save on some prop money. Are they the ones who puke on you? I don't think I'd be to crazy about that.



DandyBrit said:


> We had to cover a late night location shoot in our woodland at work last week. The lighting rig was so bright that all the birds were confused and we had flocks of gulls etc flying over head. At one point we heard a noise of birds getting closer and closer and suddenly there they were - 50 -60 coming through the larch trees in a flock - very eerie.


That sounds cool. Did you get any pictures of that?



Troll Wizard said:


> _*Hey....has anybody seen the remote to my TV?*_


Remember the old days when we had to get up to change the channel? With the TV I have now, I wouldn't even know how to change the channels without a remote. I've no idea where the buttons are. My Dad was pretty smart. He got himself four remotes. If he wanted the channel changed or adjust the sound, he told one of us kids to do it. He never had to change the batteries, and with four of us, if he lost one, there was always three more as backups.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> LMAO, Roxy, I saw "Cowbirds" and immediately thought "It would suck if one of those crapped on my windshield"
> 
> Sorry, I have a weird sense of humor.


I love you sense of humor Bio. That's why we all fit in so well around here.

I had a good birthday today. Nice and quite. Last year at this time Rick was over in Turkey on a base lock-down. And we were back here trying to get ready for a wedding, and hoping Rick would get home in time for it. Yes, a nice, quite day for me. Perfect.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*FOUND IT.....the remote to my TV that is!*_


----------



## DandyBrit

scareme said:


> I would love to have some vultures perched on my roof. That would save on some prop money. Are they the ones who puke on you? I don't think I'd be to crazy about that.
> 
> That sounds cool. Did you get any pictures of that?
> 
> Remember the old days when we had to get up to change the channel? With the TV I have now, I wouldn't even know how to change the channels without a remote. I've no idea where the buttons are. My Dad was pretty smart. He got himself four remotes. If he wanted the channel changed or adjust the sound, he told one of us kids to do it. He never had to change the batteries, and with four of us, if he lost one, there was always three more as backups.
> 
> I love you sense of humor Bio. That's why we all fit in so well around here.
> 
> I had a good birthday today. Nice and quite. Last year at this time Rick was over in Turkey on a base lock-down. And we were back here trying to get ready for a wedding, and hoping Rick would get home in time for it. Yes, a nice, quite day for me. Perfect.


Scareme - we weren't supposed to take pics of the set or filming - it was a closed set (but I did sneak a few for work - will have to see if they come out any good)


----------



## debbie5

Its so cold in my house...am I weird for being exceedingly happy when I stumbled upon 1/2 price sweatpants in WalMart? $3 a pair. A small blessing, but now I have warm legs!


----------



## RoxyBlue

A very helpful tech person emailed me a quick fix/workaround for an issue I was having on her company's web site, and turns out the same fix solved a problem I was having with our bank's web site. I am a happy camper right now


----------



## Death's Door

Last night was pretty chilly at my humble abode. Had snow early this morning and it was a nice kind of snow that melts on the roads and covers the dirty snow. The birds in our area have been out and about too. Since the mounds of snow melted last weekend, I noticed a lot of the spring bulbs are coming up. 

I cleaned/organized my craft den last weekend. Hopefully tonight I will be working on a table cover for the upcoming March Pokeno party that I will be hosting next week. Sewing machines can be sooo moody.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Today is a very relaxing day for me, everything is going fine except that I'm having these intense cramps right now. Other than that I'm in a good mood. Another thing that bothered me was how not many of my so called friends said Happy Birthday to me; it's like they simply forgot me or something. Didn't want to bring it up of course cause I didn't want to seem like a nag but deep down it really got to me.


----------



## scareme

Graveyard_Ghost, When was your birthday? My husband forgot it was my birthday yesterday, until my daughter called and reminded him, then ran out and bought me flowers from him. lol.


----------



## Hairazor

Graveyard_Ghost, you should put the date of your birthday in your profile and then we, your Haunt Forum friends, would be all over it. I will take this moment to wish you a (belated?) Happy, Happy


----------



## debbie5

Happy birthday Gravey Ghost! I'm sorry no one remembered...I wouldn't know my friend's b-days without a prompting from my FaceBook account when I log on!


----------



## Headless

I don't have a hope of catching up with all the chat - it's been a character building week. I've missed out on both of the jobs I applied for - got down to the final two on both but it's really cold comfort knowing that when you didn't get offered the job. To top things off Shane suffered a mild stroke on Tuesday morning. He is home and OK but it has taken a couple of days for the symptoms to improve. The doctors told him it was entirely possible he would have another one some time in the next 6 weeks - but in the same breath told him to keep his stress levels down! ????????????? Anyway it has been a difficult week - we've put off the house listing for a couple of weeks and are just trying to digest the info while he continues to work down the list of test and doctor appointments......... And here I was thinking this year would be a good one!


----------



## debbie5

Oh Headless...I am so sorry about the job and Shane's stroke! And yes, now is the time for him to just sit around and chill out so he can heal. I will keep both of you in my prayers.


----------



## DandyBrit

Headless - sending good vibes your way!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Getting rain today lots of rain.. See overtime in my future. Good for me but scary for people in areas that have had fires recently. LaurieBeast is in one of those areas. Hope she will be ok.


----------



## Hairazor

Headless, prayers your way for your Sweetie and you


----------



## Evil Queen

Sending healing energy to Shane, sorry you didn't get the job you wanted Headless.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Birthday Graveyard Ghost!!!!!

Sorry to hear about the job and Shane. Sending good karma to you and Shane. 

Tried to get the sewing machine started and it was a no. I guess a call to the service man will take care of the problem. Dammit!


----------



## Copchick

^ DD - I expect that is what will happen with my sewing machine when I finally bring it out. A few years ago I bought material and fringed edging to sew for a Halloween shower curtain. I have yet to get it together. You've reminded me of it. I added to my to-do list.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless, I'm sorry the job hunt didn't work out as you'd hoped and sorry to hear about Shane's stroke. I trust he'll be diligent about any physical therapy he needs to do.

In the sewing department, there is a shirt hanging in our basement laundry room that I started two years ago for Spooky1. All it needs is buttonholes and buttons, and that's where I got hung up. I haven't braved the automatic buttonhole maker on my (relatively) new sewing machine yet:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Well, the high today is supposed to be -2. Brrrrrrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Copchick said:


> ^ DD - I expect that is what will happen with my sewing machine when I finally bring it out. A few years ago I bought material and fringed edging to sew for a Halloween shower curtain. I have yet to get it together. You've reminded me of it. I added to my to-do list.


I'm kinda mad because I had the machine fixed a year ago and have only used it once or twice for just a straight stitch project. Now I have to get it fixed again.


----------



## Death's Door

Hairazor said:


> Well, the high today is supposed to be -2. Brrrrrrrrr!!!!!!


I hear ya. The weather channel keeps saying that the temps for our area should be in the 40s. It will be 6 degrees tomorrow morning with a high of 21.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Graveyard_Ghost said:


> Today is a very relaxing day for me, everything is going fine except that I'm having these intense cramps right now. Other than that I'm in a good mood. Another thing that bothered me was how not many of my so called friends said Happy Birthday to me; it's like they simply forgot me or something. Didn't want to bring it up of course cause I didn't want to seem like a nag but deep down it really got to me.


Don't worry about nagging. It really does suck when everyone forgets your birthday. By the way, Happy Belated Birthday!



Headless said:


> I don't have a hope of catching up with all the chat - it's been a character building week. I've missed out on both of the jobs I applied for - got down to the final two on both but it's really cold comfort knowing that when you didn't get offered the job. To top things off Shane suffered a mild stroke on Tuesday morning. He is home and OK but it has taken a couple of days for the symptoms to improve. The doctors told him it was entirely possible he would have another one some time in the next 6 weeks - but in the same breath told him to keep his stress levels down! ????????????? Anyway it has been a difficult week - we've put off the house listing for a couple of weeks and are just trying to digest the info while he continues to work down the list of test and doctor appointments......... And here I was thinking this year would be a good one!


I think it's still early. Years can have a rough start and then end smoothly! Maybe there's an even better job up ahead for you? Who knows? I hope Shane gets better soon!

ION: I think it's safe now to share this little bit of good news. Last week, my sister and I visited the local SPCA of San Antonio. We went there so my sister could get her dog's yearly vaccines. Then later, my sister wanted to go back and have a look at the adoptable dogs. She wanted a playmate for Max. (her dog)

We met a few pitbull puppies but then I got to thinking about what that show Pit Boss said about all the full grown pits that get euthanized so frequently. I told my sister that maybe we could see about adopting an older pit bull and she agreed. Long story short, we ended up going home with a two year old pitbul named Casanova. He's got to be the biggest sweetheart ever! And believe it or not, he actually gets along with Max, who's a smaller dog. It amazed the trainer to, who totally expected there to be an issue!

I really think it's stupid how these gentle giants are given such bad raps. How could anyone not love him? He jumped in the bed I was sleeping in and spent nearly the whole night there, and I even woke up still in one piece!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pitbulls have bad reps because of bad owners who train them to be bad dogs. A properly socialized pitbull makes as good a pet as any other dog. I do think they need extra attention when it comes to socializing them with other dogs - I've known many that were great with people, even strangers, but could not be trusted around another dog.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Casanova


----------



## Copchick

I agree. Even the blood line can create a bad dog, but it's more than just pitbulls. I've met some sweeties and some bad ones and even some that were really sweet at first, but you couldn't have around another animal. They do get a bad rap, though. Casanova is a cute name. Aww, just saw the pic. He does look like a big sweetheart.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Very true. I've met all kinds. He really is just a big sweetheart. The only real problems he has is that he's not potty trained yet, (something my sister and I are working with) and he's tested positive for heart worms. Thankfully, the shelter is paying for his treatments. And he's being kept separate from the other dog. Let's hope it doesn't take too long to get rid of the worms. I would love to have a full-on Frisbee session with him.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey DA - Casanova is handsome hence the name. I agree with the above posts, because you hear of all the horror stories of pitbulls and rottys and you don't hear anything of a good one. My heart sinks when I hear about how many dogs were found when the police were busting up dog fighting rings. The dogs didn't even have a chance to have a normal puppyhood. 

Stay vigilant with him on the potty training and love him.


----------



## Hairazor

Casanova fits him Dark Angel as he is a fine looking fellow


----------



## Copchick

DA - One of our K9 dogs contracted heartworms when the officer went on vacation in South Carolina. Apparently there's a different mosquito carrier in the south than there is here in the north. Anyway, Bazor wasn't allowed to work and was VERY restricted for a couple months. He survived, but the medication he had to take was a form of arsenic. Watch him closely and heed all the info they tell you to follow. He probably shouldn't play hard, it will stress the heart.

ION - depending how the wind blows in to Pennsylvania this weekend, we may get a heaping pile of snow and/or mushy crappy snow, sleet and rain. I am so done with winter! I found this, made me laugh. Watch for the goat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Copchick

Yep, one measly inch of snow is all it takes to paralyze the southern states


----------



## Hairazor

Yep Copchick, looks about right on that snow video


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## DreadKnightswife

Death's Door said:


> I'm kinda mad because I had the machine fixed a year ago and have only used it once or twice for just a straight stitch project. Now I have to get it fixed again.


I had the same problem and was told that the issue would just keep happening as the parts work themselves loose again and again since I sew quite a bit and my machine was over 20 years old. So hubby bought me a new sewing machine and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## DreadKnightswife

OH MY GOSH Copchick HILARIOUS! That is SOOOO San Antonio! It's so weird being from Colorado and living here where they don't know how to drive on a good day and then you add rain, snow, or God forbid ICE!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I had to watch that again, it was so damn funny:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Headless, hope Shane is okay. Healing thoughts to him.

Love the video, Copchick!

Forecast for tomorrow morning, 9 degrees with windchill below zero. Will Winter ever end?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

I love that goat in the video. I lost it when he came on!


----------



## RoxyBlue

My goodness, it was cold out this morning. At least the wind wasn't blowing.

Three more shows this weekend, then it's time to start thinking about Lent and the extra church choir duties we have during the season of repentance.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Headless, my prayers to you (for strength) and to Shane for a speedy recovery. Maybe there is a super great job just around the corner for you, something that you will LOVE. I am praying and hoping for the absolute best for you guys.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Copchick, that video was hilarious, and spot on! Most southerners have no clue how to drive.....much less drive in snow. (I'm kidding, some of us drive very well...those that don't....I call customers!)


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday Peeps!!!! 

Copchick - I love the video!!! Too funny!

Me and my friends are going to the Philadlephia Flower Show on Saturday and taking in the smells and colors that nature has to offer. After that we will stop and have dinner. It will be a nice break from the winter weather we will be getting on Monday.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Great video CC, it's so funny to watch them try to drive in snow.

Wow, 28 below zero this morning, not to worrry though, it's up to 10 already. I may have to ware a coat when I go out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're having a heat wave, BD:googly:

Here's the weather prediction for Monday in our area: "Ice Monday morning will change to snow and accumulate 3-6 inches". Fortunately for me, I'm scheduled to be home that day anyway


----------



## Copchick

Death's Door said:


> Me and my friends are going to the Philadlephia Flower Show on Saturday and taking in the smells and colors that nature has to offer.


I have been wanting to attend this for years. Take some pics if you can. I'm going to have to put that on my bucket list. Have fun!


----------



## scareme

Headless, I'm sorry about the jobs, but you're destined for better things. I'm so very sorry to hear about Shane. Damn, he's had a hard time of it. First that foot surgery, then his heart, and now this. That guy has got to take it easy. You guys need to take a nice long holiday to the US. We can all take turns hosting you, so you'll get a chance to see a lot of the country. Then you can head up to Canada, where the haunters up there will take care of you. And on your way home stop over in England, and stay with DandyBrit. There, see, I took care of your whole holiday for you. 

Oh sure, all you northern Haunters think that video is so funny. But just remember, that snow lasted just a few days. And now we are back in the 50's and 60's again. You know what's really funny?...
"Well, the high today is supposed to be -2. Brrrrrrrrr!!!!!!"/ "It will be 6 degrees tomorrow morning with a high of 21." 
lol Too funny.
"a heaping pile of snow and/or mushy crappy snow, sleet and rain "/ "Forecast for tomorrow morning, 9 degrees with windchill below zero."
rotflmao! You all are too much. Stop it.
"28 below zero this morning, not to worry though, it's up to 10 already "/ "Ice Monday morning will change to snow and accumulate 3-6 inches". "
Stop it! My sides are splitting! You guys are killing me. 
I know, something really bad will happen to me now for being such a smart a$$. Probably a big ole storm will hit us this week end, and I'll be laughing out the other side of my face. Karma's no lady. But then neither am I. 

DD, add me to the party of those who are jealous of you. I used to go to the flower show in Wichita, but they stopped holding those a couple of years ago. Like CopChick said, we want to see pictures. 

I finally had my first flowers bloom today. Dandelions count, don't they? I've got 2 dandelions, and 3 hellebores. And probably 50 daffodils ready to open any day. You can see the yellow petals, they just need to uncurl. Two years ago I planted another 300 daffodils, so I should have plenty to share. Anyone want a bouquet?


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> Headless, I'm sorry about the jobs, but you're destined for better things. I'm so very sorry to hear about Shane. Damn, he's had a hard time of it. First that foot surgery, then his heart, and now this. That guy has got to take it easy. You guys need to take a nice long holiday to the US. We can all take turns hosting you, so you'll get a chance to see a lot of the country. Then you can head up to Canada, where the haunters up there will take care of you. And on your way home stop over in England, and stay with DandyBrit. There, see, I took care of your whole holiday for you.


Oh My - that would be a pretty cool holiday!!!!! I will let you know when we've won lotto hahahahahahaha

Seriously though - thank you everyone for the support. It's been a really rough few weeks but we're just taking each day as it comes and I'm still doing bits and pieces to get the house ready for listing for sale. Sad part is it's looking so nice it makes me want to stay even more but I have to be realistic about it.

Had a girlfriend come by today with another lady on their school council to talk about plans for a haunted house fundraiser for the school in the next big town from us (1 hour away). They brought two cars and went home packed to the hilt with props. I felt like my kids had left home! But it is for a good cause and I love that they are doing something good rather than sitting in the shed to be seen for about 5 minutes once a year (well twice if you count the Scout gig). We threw around a few ideas on how they could set up a mini haunt - hope they make a bit of money out of it.

LOL spotted this on Facebook today...........


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

After I went to bed last night I started thinking, I wonder if everyone knows I was trying to be funny about my weather post. I laughed my but off about CopChick's weather video too. And I do feel for everyone's pain with the cold weather up north.

I'm off for a fun day at a Horror Carnival.

http://www.undergroundmonstercarnival.com/


----------



## Hairazor

^ Well Scareme, you did have that smiley face at the end. 

What I really want to know is, did you dress up for the Horror Carnival?


----------



## Bone Dancer

No offence taken Scareme, and yes a bouquet of daffodils would go really good about now. I will be lucky to see mine by the end of March


----------



## Copchick

Scareme - we knew you were kidding us. The video pretty much fits everyone who has had a flake of snow. I just loved that damn goat! It sounded like me when I heard we were getting MORE snow.


----------



## debbie5

I took over hubby's Man Cave in the unfinished basement a while ago, as I'm having sleep problems. (There is a twin bed down there). The alarm clock broke, so I bought a cool one on clearance that has an atomic clock, temp, humidity & phases of the moon (nerd love!). When I went to bed last night, it said the cellar temp was 49. FORTY NINE. I need to get my ass outta the basement!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Spotted this on Facebook earlier - how cool are these art works????

http://laughingsquid.com/wonderfully-bizarre-sculptures-of-decaying-art-and-objects/


----------



## scareme

Headless, Those are some great pieces. I would love the first one, but would take any. I saw the second one and thought, "I could do that." lol Us haunters, I think half the time we look at something we are thinking that. I guess that's how so many come up with such great homemade props.

The Carnival was great yesterday. Met a lot of new people in the metro area who are haunters. It's nice to feel I'm not all alone here. There are a lot of us nuts out there. I didn't wear a costume, but got to see a lot of really great ones. My favorite was the Zombie Pope. And a zombie hillbilly fell in love with my daughter. I told him I'd be proud to have him as a son-in-law. He said, even dead, he was afraid of the "M" word. lol There were loads of well done zombies, steam-punk, and even aliens that dressed 50's sexy, beehive hairdos, but blue skin. It came off really well. I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## scareme

Karma has no sense of humor. Woke up to snow/sleet and 7 degrees this morning. I said I was only kidding. Sheese! I should have gotten out and picked the daffodils Fri. They are probably all laying down with a sheet of ice on them now. I'll see what I can rescue when I got out to feed the birds.


----------



## Copchick

^ Aww, damn Karma! I heard OK got hit with ice. Did the video come to mind at all? :googly:

Scareme, I am so jealous you have daffodils! I had gotten a pretty little box of mini daffodils with purple hyacynths. It really added some color to the house and the hyacynths were so fragrant! I had to give two away to tone down the scent a little. My daffodils, crocuses, or snow drops haven't even thought about coming out yet.  

Did you take any pics of the carnival?

Headless - I loved those pics!


----------



## Hairazor

Headless, those pictures are a Haunter's dream, love them

Sorry bout your Karma, Scareme, she can sure be wicked, must be related to Mother Nature. Apparently she didn't get the humor like the rest of us did.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looking forward to a day at home tomorrow no matter how much snow we get.

Scareme, of course we knew you were kidding. We are, after all, fellow smarta$$es And if, theoretically speaking, someone considered sticking pins in a voodoo doll and sending ice and snow and cold temperatures your way, it wasn't me:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I have daffodils at the coast...and it was 71 today (so I bathed the dogs)....can Spring be far behind?? (no kidding about the daffodils...I saw some on the road side heading back home from the beach....it was kind of magical.)


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Worked on LED flood lights for about an hour and a half tonight. Got 3 9 light floods done and 7 3 light floods. Then, just for giggles, I set them all up and lit up the kitchen a lovely shade of blue. Boss Lady was not overly impressed.

Geez, I wish the doc would hurry up and let me return to work. Sitting at home is making me bonkers.


----------



## Copchick

What? I think I missed something Bio. I don't remember reading that you've been off. At least while you're off you have time to study for your test. Hope you return to work soon.


----------



## Spooky1

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I have daffodils at the coast...and it was 71 today (so I bathed the dogs)....can Spring be far behind?? (no kidding about the daffodils...I saw some on the road side heading back home from the beach....it was kind of magical.)


I noticed daffodils just starting to come up here this weekend. Of coarse they're under the newly fallen snow now. Which will protect them from the near zero degree temps that are due tonight.


----------



## Bone Dancer

8:20 am and its still 20 below zero. With luck it will make the teens this afternoon, I got errands to run. Daffodils, Mmmmmm maybe in April.


----------



## scareme

I'm sitting here cursing the 7 degrees outside, then I read BD's post, and think, it could be worse. I did get out and pick some of my daffodils. It was so cool. they were like glass because of being frozen. You had to just touch the stem or a leaf and the broke off. If I wasn't careful, the stem would break in several pieces. I dropped one on the porch, and it shattered into a hundred pieces like it was glass. But after I put them in water, and they thawed, they were fine. They hellebores, however, drooped, and never recovered from the freeze. I was suppose to go to a DR's apt today, but they called and canceled. I'm glad they did, because I would have cancelled otherwise. I don't want to end up on a video of car crashes. We only got about an inch of snow, but it's the 1/2 inch of ice underneath that, that will get you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That cracked me up

So far we have about 5 inches of snow. The birds are all fluffed up in the trees trying to stay warm.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

It is with a broken heart that I saying this...but Molly, my family's German shepherd as passed away. We have no idea why, but my younger sister found her on her bed when she got home from work on Saturday night. I will really miss that pretty girl. She was so quirky and lovable. There'll never be another dog like her!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm so sorry for your loss, DA She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Hairazor

Dark Angel, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Copchick

DA - Sorry to hear of Molly's passing. She's beautiful in that pic, pretty face!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Copchick said:


> What? I think I missed something Bio. I don't remember reading that you've been off. At least while you're off you have time to study for your test. Hope you return to work soon.


I've been off for about 3 weeks now. For the first week, I wasn't online very much, if at all. I developed some type of infection in the lining of my stomach, and was told it would only get worse if I kept going to work, due to prison being a nasty place. The doc put me out of work until I finished a long course of anti-biotics, which will end on the 5th. I go back on the 7th.

DA: I'm sorry to hear of your family's loss.


----------



## scareme

DA, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Sending a loving hug your way.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> I've been off for about 3 weeks now. For the first week, I wasn't online very much, if at all. I developed some type of infection in the lining of my stomach, and was told it would only get worse if I kept going to work, due to prison being a nasty place. The doc put me out of work until I finished a long course of anti-biotics, which will end on the 5th. I go back on the 7th.


You've been off for three weeks? So I guess that means you've finished up this years props already, right? Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Spooky1

DA, sorry to hear about Molly's passing. It always hurts when you lose a loved pet.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

scareme said:


> You've been off for three weeks? So I guess that means you've finished up this years props already, right? Hope you're feeling better.


Sadly, I have not. Boss Lady wouldn't let me work on anything until I got a doctor to tell her that I could do some lightweight stuff, because Cabin Fever was making me homicidal. So I did a lot of research, and started building LED flood lights for this year's haunt.

Also, I have been studying for my Sgt.'s exam, which is scheduled for March 15th at 8 AM.


----------



## debbie5

DA, I'm so sorry about the passing of your friend. ((hugs))


Bio, lay off the nachos, will ya!?


----------



## Copchick

Bio - yuck! Sounds painful too. Hope you're up and at 'em soon. I had noticed you weren't on for a while and I thought you were probably drowned in a project. Feel better!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik

March 4th is....

* Hug a GI Day
* Holy Experiment Day / March Forth Day
* National Grammar Day
* National Pound Cake Day
* International Scrapbooking Industry Day
* Unique Names Day
* National Pancake Day
* Shrovetide
* Fat Tuesday/Paczki Day/Fasching
* Mardi Gras


----------



## Death's Door

DA - sorry to hear about Molly. It's hard losing a member of the family.

Bio - glad to hear you are getting better and will be back to your regular routine. Good luck with the test.

Had a busy weekend. Went to the flower show on Saturday with the ladies and I forgot my camera (ugh!). It was nice but I wasn't wowed as I have been with the last 2 two shows (one was a Hawaii theme and the other was English gardens). However, it was nice to hang out with the ladies and spend a day tip toeing through the tulips. 

Decided to stay home yesterday from work because of the snow storm. Even though we only got 5 inches of snow, there was a layer of ice and it continued to snow until 11 a.m. Roads were crappy. Did check in and let them know I wouldn't be there and found only 16 out of 76 employees showed up. 

I did work on some things for Saturday's St. Patty's Day Pokeno so it wasn't a total loss. Hubby will be in West Virginia this weekend so I have the house to myself (at least until the ladie get there :googly.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> March 4th is....
> 
> * Unique Names Day


Let's see, then, perhaps for today I shall be known as Lady Philomena Witherspoon Bentley


----------



## Hairazor

Henrietta Hildreth Hildeguard just for today


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Thanks you guys for the kind words. My sister is taking it harder then everyone else, but she's in good hands. My dad even with all the times he's called Molly a nuisance, is talking about how the house is too quiet...yeah, I'm not blind. He loved that dog as much as any one!


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*I am very sorry to hear of your family members passing, DA! Yes I said family member.....as most of do we all treat our animal loved one's as one of the family, which they are. It always seems to be the hardest when it's a dog, I know it has been for us when we have one that leaves us, which we've had 6 in our families lifetime. But it's all in how you remember Molly that she'll remain alive forever!

This might help cheer you up a little, our local weatherman here where I live in Oregon has stated that he believes that Winter if finally over and we are transitioning to Spring type weather here starting this week. I know I'm ready for it as I'm sure everyone else is....
*_


----------



## debbie5

Grace's private violin teacher (**whom I PAY**) lost her mind on me today. She teaches out of her home, and will let parents sit at the kitchen table next to the lesson room, if she has it cleared off of all her photos and projects she is working on:

Me, to teacher:"Do you mind if I sit down?" (at the table I've sat at 100 times, which was cleared off)..
Teacher: "NO! No no no...agghhhh...(head in hands)..this is MY SPACE to teach MY KIDS. I am not here to entertain parents!! No, I can't have you in here. You parents come in here and want to open up your computers and do your work...I had to clear off all my photos from the table. I had a parent ask me if she could make *tea*..in my kitchen! No."
I said, "Okay , I get it. I'm so sorry about the person asking to make tea. That's a bit pushy.".....and slunk away....
So I sat on the goddamned cold slate floor in the entryway IN A SKIRT. I had NO IDEA how to handle this. I know how I would have LIKED to handle it, but I'm trying to not be an a-hole who yells back while peppering the person with insults, shame and profanity.. Now I'm mad that she dumped all over me and I froze.... I've been up trying to figure out what to say to her for 2 hours. How lame. She and I have become friends in a way, reciprocally sharing details of our lives, helping each other, and its been nice so far. I need Roxy's "Communication 101 For Dummies" or something...Roxy always knows just what to say and how to say it! Okay, middle-of-the-night-venting is over...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

debbie5 said:


> Grace's private violin teacher (**whom I PAY**) lost her mind on me today. She teaches out of her home, and will let parents sit at the kitchen table next to the lesson room, if she has it cleared off of all her photos and projects she is working on:
> 
> Me, to teacher:"Do you mind if I sit down?" (at the table I've sat at 100 times, which was cleared off)..
> Teacher: "NO! No no no...agghhhh...(head in hands)..this is MY SPACE to teach MY KIDS. I am not here to entertain parents!! No, I can't have you in here. You parents come in here and want to open up your computers and do your work...I had to clear off all my photos from the table. I had a parent ask me if she could make *tea*..in my kitchen! No."
> I said, "Okay , I get it. I'm so sorry about the person asking to make tea. That's a bit pushy.".....and slunk away....
> So I sat on the goddamned cold slate floor in the entryway IN A SKIRT. I had NO IDEA how to handle this. I know how I would have LIKED to handle it, but I'm trying to not be an a-hole who yells back while peppering the person with insults, shame and profanity.. Now I'm mad that she dumped all over me and I froze.... I've been up trying to figure out what to say to her for 2 hours. How lame. She and I have become friends in a way, reciprocally sharing details of our lives, helping each other, and its been nice so far. I need Roxy's "Communication 101 For Dummies" or something...Roxy always knows just what to say and how to say it! Okay, middle-of-the-night-venting is over...


Deb - The teacher should have given the ground rules to parents from the get go. After all, she is teaching the kids and parents are in her residence, in her personal space. I think she has the right to tell parents she doesn't want them in her kitchen, even in her house. I wouldn't take it personally, those are her rules. She should not have let it get out of hand to the point where she blew up at you, but she did let it get that way to begin with. Just accept the changes she has given. I would have been appalled if some parent asked to make tea. I'm sure she probably tolerated parents being in her kitchen and that was just the last straw.

I really didn't understand why you would want to get into a verbal altercation with her, it's her house. Was she yelling at you? What would you have wanted to say that's different from how you responded? Would that have changed anything?

My suggestion? Accept the rules she has in place and be prepared for the change. If you really feel the need to say something, how about "I'm sorry you felt parents are taking advantage of you, I understand why you must be upset."

Merely my opinion, for what it's worth.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Deb - I agree with Copchick and it sounds like she had a "moment" because she is catering to the other parents and you got caught in the middle of it. She's was probably feeling that she has to take care of the parents along with the kids when they come to the house and it's taking away time from the lessons. 

However, if she lets the parents can stay while the lessons are being taught, she might want to set up an area for the parents so they are not in the way. I don't know if she does this every day or has certain days to teach. If she has certain days, she might want to have a set up for parents. 

If it bothers you, you might want to bring it up to her that you by no means you didn't mean to impose on her and you understand that some parents might just be doing that. She might even open up and be a little nicer about the situation.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

You know, I'm so glad there are other human-ish people here to tell you the right answers. I would have had something snarky to say...but that's just how I am. LOL.

Still the down home girl thing inside of me is appalled that you had to sit on the cold floor in a skirt...she could have at least had a chair or something for you to sit on. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## debbie5

Thanks, everyone. Yeah, I think the parent asking to make tea pushed her over the edge and I was simply in the cross-fire. Still, she's 60 and..well, I was expecting her to call me today & say she was sorry...that's what I would do if I lost it for no reason on a kinda-friend. And yes, there was nothing to be gained by yelling, but I guess I wish I hadn't "froze" like a a baby deer, and instead had managed to say something like, "Whoaaa..you seem very mad..are you mad at me, because you are really forceful right now..." (sigh) Thanks all.


----------



## Lunatic

I too am sorry to learn of your beautiful dogs passing, DA.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm completely different from everyone else, Deb. I would have calmly explained to her that I was not the one who ticked her off, but I would also NOT be spoken to in that manner by a person who is taking MY money. I bet she's not like that on payday. Also, I would let it be known that if I am expected to sit on the floor, my child and I would be leaving. I guarantee that she is not the only violin instructor around, and I bet the others at least offer a chair.

There is a difference between picking your battles and being a door mat.


----------



## debbie5

^^ I would not be able to say that in a calm manner...LOL. Thanks. At least I now know this about her. Not gonna be so cozy with her from now on. She can bite me.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

wait! woah, before you say that, make sure you are up to date on the rabies shot!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Lord Homicide

Deb, why would you ask to sit down at the table if you've sat there over a hundred times? Call me an asshole but I'd just pull a chair out and sit. 

Secondly, yank your kid out of those lessons and move on. I wouldn't let my kid stick around a woman like that. 

Most of your rants that I read sound like situations boil over, heated exchange takes place then you ultimately back down... Why?

Was the slate cold? Hehe


----------



## RoxyBlue

Deb, don't feel bad about freezing up in the situation you described. When someone you've gotten along with perfectly well suddenly goes ballistic like that, it's going to catch you off guard. Nobody always knows what to do in those circumstances and your response was suitably diplomatic for the moment. I agree with the assessment that it was likely a case of someone finally boiling over and losing it because of a string of previous issues. However, you weren't the cause, and in that sense it was not appropriate to take it out on you.

Having worked with kids in theater, I have some feel for where she was coming from. Most parents are absolutely considerate, but you will always have those who seem to think that they are dropping their kids off with a babysitter. I've sat with more than one kid waiting for a parent to show up after a rehearsal, the most memorable being a case where a young girl was stuck waiting because her divorced parents were arguing over whose turn it was to go get her. And it doesn't matter whether you're paid to work with someone's child or not - courtesy goes both ways.

If she is a good teacher and your daughter likes her and is learning well with her, then I'd suggest simply calling her before the next lesson and having a little chat about what happened. Let her know in a pleasant way that you were taken aback by her response to your request and you trust you've never done anything to merit that - you will know you haven't and so will she. Tell her you understand how difficult it can be to host parents in her home during lessons and ask what might be arranged so that you can be comfortable while waiting without disturbing the progress of the lesson. Tell her you understand how irritating it must be when other people come into her house and treat it as if it were their own. Having that conversation does not equate you with being a doormat - it's giving someone the opportunity to recover from a lack of graciousness and perhaps offer a reasonable explanation for her behavior. An apology for taking out her frustrations on you would be appropriate under the circumstances, but don't bother demanding one if it's not forthcoming.

If she continues to berate you, it's definitely time to move on. Telling her that you pay her and she should behave differently isn't really relevant. No one wants to hear "I pay your salary" (ask a cop if you don't believe me) and it won't help the situation. Tell her politely that you're sorry she feels that way and that you regret having to remove your daughter as a student, but you don't want to be the cause of anymore stress for her. That makes the point without spiraling into ugliness.


----------



## Hairazor

Debbie5 you say about Wrexalot's Laser armed Attacknid "I want one of these so I can shoot all the neighborhood squirrels in the ass". After the squirrels you can move on to, oh, I don't know, maybe violin teacher's if they continue to give you sass. Just kidding of course---or--am I.


----------



## debbie5

I called the violin teacher about another matter and threw into the convo- "Hey, are you feeling all right cuz the other day you kinda lost it on me, and I was hoping you were okay and that there is no issue between us..." We chatted and all is resolved. That one conversation made all my shrink co-pays from the past year totally worth it. 

She said she's having a rough time with seasonal affective disorder and is stressed, and she doesn't trust many people, but she trusts me enough, and that was all just venting. I told her I slunk out of there as I was taken aback by it, so hopefully she will not give me both barrels next time when she needs to shoot off some stress. Thanks, all. I'm REALLY happy with how I handled this...lots of failed communication in the past year, so this one turned out pleasantly.


----------



## Death's Door

Got up this morning at 4:30 a.m. with hubby to send him off to West Virginia. Did manage to go back to bed at 6 a.m. after hubby packed everything in his friend's truck but it was not enough. I'm a pooped pup. I have to go to my brother's house to work tonight. I am going to have to be on my game because as soon as Oscar, my obessive, micro-managing boss, senses I'm tired, he likes to try his ninja moves on me. It can be painful if I'm not fast enough.


----------



## scareme

One last word on the violin teacher. When my daughter took piano lessons at the teacher's home, the teacher told the parents to come in the first time for a few minutes so we could meet her, and understand her rules. After that we just dropped them off and picked them up, never going in the house. She said she enjoyed the polite chatter with the parents, but it cut into the child's lesson time, and since she had lessons lined up back to back, she need to stay on schedule. I appreciate she laid down the rules on the first day, and stuck to them with everyone. I would shop or go to the library when Brit was at her lesson. And I had a whole hour of to myself time. 

DD, I love hearing about Oscar. I really think you need a kitty of your own. Some of my sweetest cats are the ones who just showed up at my door and introduced themselves. Of course, both times that happened, they were pregnant, and we had to find homes for the kittens. But both of them were balls of love.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good job, Deb! You were diplomatic and mature, and still won:jol: Yes, it can work out that way.


----------



## Death's Door

scareme said:


> DD, I love hearing about Oscar. I really think you need a kitty of your own. Some of my sweetest cats are the ones who just showed up at my door and introduced themselves. Of course, both times that happened, they were pregnant, and we had to find homes for the kittens. But both of them were balls of love.


When I go over my brother's house I actually have 2 dogs (a ****zu and pomeranian) and 4 cats, (Gonzo, Oscar, Iggy, and Apache) that are there to greet me every Thursday. They way they carry on you would think I was a rockstar. I bring treats with me so I know why the welcoming committee is just bouncing around waiting for me to get my coat off. 

I don't think I'll have another pet anytime soon. Hubby and I still miss Max and Jakey Bonz. The pain of losing an animal is something I don't want to go through again. Hubby said just this morning before leaving the house that he thought he heard them in the backyard early this morning. He got up and checked on them (a habit for 18 years is hard to break) as if they were still alive.

Right now I just want to be "Aunt Human" to my brother's critters.


----------



## Death's Door

Deb - glad to hear that the outcome was positive. Kinda sounded like she was having a "moment" and needed to vent.


----------



## Hairazor

Is this a great day or what? My first set of Halloween catalogs came today. Time to drool!


----------



## debbie5

What exactly are "Halloween catalogs"?? Grandin Road?? what else??


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Hairazor said:


> Is this a great day or what? My first set of Halloween catalogs came today. Time to drool!


Yes ... which ones?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My buddy Frank is supposed to be grabbing some catalogs from vendors at Transworld for me. I used to be able to get vendors to mail a copy of their print catalogs to me, but now they all want you to use the online catalog. Hopefully, I'll get some good ones this year.


----------



## Headless

DA - I was so sorry to read about your loss. Big hug from us.

Bio - hope you are feeling better.

Deb - weird situation - hope things have settled down.

Hectic week here with work. Photos have been taken of the house which should be listed early next week (I'll post the link once it goes up). Beyond that the only news I have is that I need sleep~!


----------



## Hairazor

Debbie5, Dr. M, Bio, because I own a business I have been lucky enough to be able to get catalogs from Forum Novelties, Morris Costumes and Rubies. The Forum one is the one that just came. Last year I had to go on line for Morris.


----------



## Blackrose1978

After all the ups and downs of the last few weeks I think have been a wake up call for me. After losing a close friend who was younger than me I started thinking what is really important and what I should just say screw it to. My kids have always been my pride and joy and bane to my existence, but one of my older boys brought me home a special gift that he found on his visit with his father. A bucket of bones! Now that made my day after a long day at work. I am slowly learning to stop stressing the little stuff and worry about the big picture. Who cares if a bill is late as long as they don't shut us off lol.


----------



## debbie5

^^that is odd....I've heard of 3 people under 40 who died suddenly this past week.Makes ya think....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha!

March 7 is:

National Crown Roast of Pork Day - Love roast pork! 

Employee Appreciation Day - I'm sure I'm appreciated at work. Yes, yes, no doubt about it. Absolutely.

National Salesperson Day - As long as they don't spam call me at work or show up at my door, I can appreciate a helpful sales person


----------



## Hairazor

Blackrose, your son sure has your number


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Copchick

Blackrose - it's funny how certain things in life can happen that can make you gain a whole new perspective on life. What an awesome son you have! High five for him!


----------



## Zurgh

Congrats to condolences as appropriate, thine Zesty and hearty party peeps! 

Contrary to popular belief, I was not imprisoned by a greater galactipede, eaten by Oatmen, elected king by a horde of rabid mutant hamsters, or killed more than 3 times by asteroids... much. 
Am a bit peckish from my intergalactic road trip, so pour me a bowl of that glop, pull up a stool, and I'll tell ya' all abouts' my little adventure... except that most of it is classified... so instead of actually saying anything, I'll just pretend to speak words & you can act all enthralled and impressed with my action packed and highly improbable (yet absolutely true and amazing!) story... that can't be told... not in most places on this planet without level 5 hyper shielding, or on a Friday (not in this solar system)...All hail Lord Jelly!:googly:


----------



## scareme

Well look what the dog dragged in! Mr. Zurgh! Good to hear from you Sir. I had heard you had problems with the Swedish lady and her circus troop of criminals. Weren't you the blind knife throwing act? Oops, sorry, I promised never to mention that unfortunate incident. But glad to see you back in these parts. Although, I should warn you, I was about to send out the flying monkeys if I hadn't heard something soon. Well sit down, break off an arm, and let my tell you my story of how painful childbirth is. I know you can never hear that story to often.


----------



## Evil Queen

Zurgh!!!! You rotten scoundrel you! That radiation suit you sold me had no radiation in it at all! But that aside, tell us of your travels...without telling us.


----------



## Hairazor

Zurgh, missed your Zestiness!


----------



## Troll Wizard

*Ahhhh Lord Zurgh........I understand now!*


----------



## Goblin

Welcome back Zurgh........wait a minute.......isn't his return one of the first
sign of the Zombie Apocalypse?


----------



## scareme

It's 3:55 and I'm the only one on the site. Someone show up so I can go to bed. I don't want to leave this place empty. Someone might take something.


----------



## Headless

Blackrose1978 said:


> After all the ups and downs of the last few weeks I think have been a wake up call for me. After losing a close friend who was younger than me I started thinking what is really important and what I should just say screw it to. My kids have always been my pride and joy and bane to my existence, but one of my older boys brought me home a special gift that he found on his visit with his father. A bucket of bones! Now that made my day after a long day at work. I am slowly learning to stop stressing the little stuff and worry about the big picture. Who cares if a bill is late as long as they don't shut us off lol.


I've had enough wakeup calls to last me a lifetime these past few weeks. I can understand exactly!



RoxyBlue said:


> ^Ha!
> 
> March 7 is:
> 
> National Crown Roast of Pork Day - Love roast pork!
> 
> Employee Appreciation Day - I'm sure I'm appreciated at work. Yes, yes, no doubt about it. Absolutely.
> 
> National Salesperson Day - As long as they don't spam call me at work or show up at my door, I can appreciate a helpful sales person


I don't mind a pork roast either - I'm pretty sure I'm being appreciated this week and I couldn't sell ice to a drought affected city so I'll pass.



Hairazor said:


>


LOL Hairazor I will have to remember this for when we move into town!



Zurgh said:


> Congrats to condolences as appropriate, thine Zesty and hearty party peeps!
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, I was not imprisoned by a greater galactipede, eaten by Oatmen, elected king by a horde of rabid mutant hamsters, or killed more than 3 times by asteroids... much.
> Am a bit peckish from my intergalactic road trip, so pour me a bowl of that glop, pull up a stool, and I'll tell ya' all abouts' my little adventure... except that most of it is classified... so instead of actually saying anything, I'll just pretend to speak words & you can act all enthralled and impressed with my action packed and highly improbable (yet absolutely true and amazing!) story... that can't be told... not in most places on this planet without level 5 hyper shielding, or on a Friday (not in this solar system)...All hail Lord Jelly!:


I think we have the appropriate clearances Zurgh - don't hold back on the details! By the way - missed ya!



scareme said:


> It's 3:55 and I'm the only one on the site. Someone show up so I can go to bed. I don't want to leave this place empty. Someone might take something.


I'm probably about 19 minutes too late - but I'm here - you can go now!


----------



## Headless

My daughter's partner had surgery last week for a bulging disk and during the surgery they nicked a nerve in the spinal cord so he is now in hospital for three additional days. I spent most of today cooking so we can deliver a "care package" of precooked meals, just to relieve the stress when he comes home since my daughter hasn't been able to take any time off for his recovery and will be working full time throughout this. My feet are absolutely killing me but it feels good to be able to help in some small way.

Another busy work week for me. Very tired and probably going to spend most of the weekend as down time after a very stressful couple of weeks. House goes on the market this week and will be open for inspection next weekend. sigh


----------



## Copchick

Headless, you deserve a rest. Stress can wear you out as well as being busy physically. 

Welcome back Zurgh! Nice avatar.


----------



## Hairazor

Headless prayers for your daughter's partner and some stress relief for you


----------



## Zurgh

Thanks, Yo!

Headless, it is OK to stop and take a break, like you needed permission, girl!

Copchick, the new avatar is Scorpius from Farscape.


----------



## Pumpkin5

^:jol:Missed you Zurgh! Glad you're back.


----------



## scareme




----------



## Bone Dancer

Zurgh, that avatar is you. Welcome home,


----------



## PrettyGhoul

My cat so needs a bath. Anyone know how to clean a once feral kitty without getting ripped to pieces? I can't hire a professional, they wouldn't/couldn't do it. I'd love any advice.


----------



## Copchick

^ Wear kevlar!  

All kidding aside, cats don't usually get bathed,unless they're really dirty. Usually their grooming and regular combing or brushing is sufficient. However an alternative may be a product that is for cats such as a waterless shampoo or bathing wipes for cats. I've seen both. Good luck!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

PrettyGhoul said:


> My cat so needs a bath. Anyone know how to clean a once feral kitty without getting ripped to pieces? I can't hire a professional, they wouldn't/couldn't do it. I'd love any advice.


I agree with CC. Frank has had one bath when he first arrived here. He was about 10 weeks old and sick and smelled of garbage. I could hold him in one hand and wash him under the shower head with the other. 
I would suggest trimming the claws first and then maybe use a wet wash cloth with warm water and just do a little at a time. I'm not a fan of using chemical agents to dry wash a cat since they lick themselves all the time and will ingest some of it.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I really wish I had a cat, my parents own two dogs and they're lovely adorable dogs but I wish I had a pet. Sometimes it gets so lonely in my room sometimes & I wish I a little kitten running around. It put such a smile upon my face & much more joy in my life as well. If I had a kitten she would have such an adorable name, it would definitely be Halloween related.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I actually had a gray cat, named Ichabod. I found him when he was five weeks old, he was feral and his litter and Mama had been killed. He was starving and almost blind from lack of food when I heard his feeble cries... Anyway, I put out food and caught him, tamed him and he became one of the family. He grew up with my three dogs as playmates, and when we went to the coast, I just put Ichabod in the back seat with the dogs. He'd curl up and snooze all the way to the coast. When it came to bath time for the dogs, Ichabod would jump up to get his bath too. He never scratched me and he loved to be 'fluffed' dry. I think he thought he was a dog.


----------



## Hairazor

P5 if anyone could give a cat a bath and have them love it, it would be you


----------



## Copchick

Bone Dancer said:


> I'm not a fan of using chemical agents to dry wash a cat since they lick themselves all the time and will ingest some of it.


Good point, BD!


----------



## Headless

If you do get the cat as far as the bath - use baby shampoo which will be really mild. I always bath the dog's faces/head using baby shampoo so it doesn't hurt their eyes and then do the rest of them in an alternative shampoo. I'm not sure I would trim the claws as they will still have freshly cut sharp edges to scratch you. Maybe wear gardening gloves? Plastic/rubber would be a waste of time. Ensure the cat is wearing a collar so you have something firm to grip. Be prepared for a lot of water on the floor around you and have either a helper or everything within arms reach.

I have bathed cats a couple of times - their reactions really vary a lot. Some will be happy to be immersed in the water and others hate it. You may need to just sponge the water over the cat while it stands on a heap of towels to mop up but then that makes the rinsing difficult. 

Good luck!

2 days into a long weekend here and I haven't done very much. Well I've slept..... so I guess I needed it. Going to have to make a start on getting everything ready for the open for inspection of the house next Saturday. Still a few windows to clean......


----------



## debbie5

I thought u are supposed to wrap the cat in a towel, and then pull out a foot to trim it...?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Vampire's beware......we are now in Daylight Savings Time, so you've got one less hour of "night to bite". *_


----------



## Zurgh

It's also Insomnia time savings! 
Look at all the extra time one gains when ya' can't sleep... and, as an added bonus, miss several days of sleep and get free hallucinations, too! No expensive drugs to buy, unwanted biochemical interactions, no wheat or tree nut products, and all the psychotic episodes you can stand! Absolutely free (may cost sanity, may be taxed in your county, allow 6-8 cycles for delivery, standard Sandman exemption clause in effect, your experience may differ from advertised, offer not valid in the dream lands):googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

National Workplace Napping Day!!! ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh is back - all's right with the world and associated interdimensional galactic portals.

Tonight is a board meeting for the opera company. so I'm making a batch of chocolate chip peanut butter cookies to take along. I believe I have won everyone over with my baking skills


----------



## Death's Door

The cookies sound awesome Roxy!!!!! It can the a way to anyone's heart along with their stomach.

I had a busy weekend starting when I got home on Friday. Started to decorate the house with St. Patty's day decorations for our pokeno on Saturday. On Saturday, I baked a spiral ham with homemade glaze, pineapple slices and cherries, made twice baked garlic potatoes, deviled eggs (after cooking the eggs, I dyed the egg whites green and then filled them with the egg mixture), a ranch dip, and cheddar garlic biscuits. House smelled heavenly. The ladies brought salad with the fixins', irish potatoes, irish soda bread, tomato/mozzarella capraze bites. Had wine, beer and non-alcholic punch with could be spiked. Needless to say, we didn't starve. Everything wrapped up around 10 p.m. and while I was cleaning up, I tuned in Svengoolie to watch, "The Raven". 

Sunday, I got up and just chilled. Hubby arrived home in the afternnon and we had leftovers for dindin. I think we both needed to nap because I was on the couch and he was in his recliner and we both fell asleep for a while.


----------



## debbie5

FYI: if you email Svenghoolie, someone at the show really **reads them**..hubby requested some movie (I don't remember the title) that had been overlooked & never broadcast on the show, and they wrote back, thanked him for the idea and broadcast it the next month. Yeah, hubby felt famous..LOL.


----------



## Death's Door

debbie5 said:


> FYI: if you email Svenghoolie, someone at the show really **reads them**..hubby requested some movie (I don't remember the title) that had been overlooked & never broadcast on the show, and they wrote back, thanked him for the idea and broadcast it the next month. Yeah, hubby felt famous..LOL.


That's cool! I know he says that through the program but didn't know anyone that actually got a response. He also asks people to send in jokes that Kerwin would say on the show and would tell the audience who sent it in. I might have to use one of hubby's corny jokes.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*This is for all you bargain hunters out there who like a really great deal!*_


----------



## Zurgh

That, TW, is a really great deal!


----------



## Hairazor

Hey Troll Wizard, I don't see a phone number for that "service"


----------



## Zurgh

Tonight's dinner, marinaded roast pork steaks with turnips & onions.
The in flight viewing will be the walking dead, season 4, commercial free.
Tea & cookies will be served on the after deck, followed by a tour of the new hanger bay.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Posted this a long time ago, but it's worth another look


----------



## Goblin

I'm the one who figures out who the murderer is!


----------



## DandyBrit

I'm the one helping the killer!


----------



## Headless

I'm the one who fights back and ends up dead - NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LOL

LOL TW - Love it!

Well it's really official now - house is on the market..........http://www.realestate.com.au/property-acreage+semi+rural-vic-barongarook-116364147 Anyone want to move to Australia??????


----------



## Troll Wizard

Hairazor said:


> Hey Troll Wizard, I don't see a phone number for that "service"


_*You know, I have that number here somewhere......oh here it is!

1-555-Dig-Deep! I hope the number hasn't been disconected. I know everyone wants to get in on the special.
*_


----------



## Copchick

Headless - your house is gorgeous! I'm sure you'll have no problem selling it.


----------



## Headless

Thanks Tina - in one way I'm hoping you are right but in another I am absolutely dreading having to pack up and leave!


----------



## scareme

I'm the one who screams at everything, which is true. My family yells at me because I scream a lot, but I can't help it. It's a reaction, not something I plan. 

DD, you make me tired just reading your post. I don't know how you do it. And all that cooking! My husband is happy when I make him toast. But I try not to do it too often. I don't want to spoil him. 

Headless, what a lovely house. It's a beautiful place. How can you stand to leave it? I love all the etched windows. And an extra house to throw family in. What a clever idea. One little problem. I don't think you buried Rosemary deep enough. She starting to escape. Visitors can be such a problem. And that's another problem with leaving, remembering where all the bodies are buried. I don't envy you your move.


----------



## Hairazor

"I tell everyone to stay calm then freak out myself!"

Headless I second Copchick on gorgeous house!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 is the one who figures out who the murderer is and I'm the one who outsmarts the killer and sets a trap. Unbeatable combination - Mwahahahah!

Headless, two houses and almost 10 acres for only a half million? That's a bargain. There are places here where you get a crackerbox for that price.

I am curious about the potted plants in the bathtub....:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Headless, I LOVE the house! What a great property...and yes...I think I'd like to try Australia for a few years....doubtful I could talk my husband into it, but it's a lovely home.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I'm the one that makes it to the end.


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> I am curious about the potted plants in the bathtub....:jol:


Ditto!

I'm "The one who sacrifices themself"!? Whaaat? Naaah, not me. If I outrun you, you're toast. 

It is absolutely b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l outside today. It's sunny and warm, the dogs are in my neighbor's pen getting exercise and the rabbit is in her outdoor condo soaking up the sun. I started picking up leftover crap (old decaying pumpkins in particular) left in the yard from fall, yuck!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Please turn off the snow machine.


----------



## Death's Door

Hauntiholik said:


> Please turn off the snow machine.


I'll take that as you are still dealing with snow. I'm sorry about that.

By the way, I'm the one who figures out who the murderer is. Hopefully there will not be a lot of victims before my super sleuth kicks in.

Nice digs ya got there Headless. Looks like something out of a Better Homes and Garden magazine. I'm jealous!

I did notice on the front lawn that we are having crocusses(sp?) blooming this morning.

Still having trouble getting up in the morning. I still might be dealing with the time change or because I didn't get home until 11 p.m. last night from the Ladie Auxilliary meeting. I don't know.


----------



## debbie5

why is the plural of fungus, "fungi"..yet the plural of crocus is *NOT* "croci"?? or for that matter... why not "peni"?? I don't get it...


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> why is the plural of fungus, "fungi"..yet the plural of crocus is *NOT* "croci"?? or for that matter... why not "peni"?? I don't get it...


Can't it be both crocuses and croci? Depends what dictionary you're looking at I guess. Peni-what?!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

hahahaha Scareme - trust a haunter to find the props!

Yes its a lovely home and I really sad to see it up for sale but I'm sure there will be some exciting times ahead looking for a new one.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

That's a beautiful home, Headless. Best of luck with the sale.

I have to say, some days I wish I could watch Karma bite people in the butt. I was offered a bunch of material (read FOAM) on my way home from work. I told the guy I needed to come and get the truck, and I'd be back in 10 minutes. So I come get the truck and go back to see some other guy driving away with the foam. The guy who offered it to me basically said he didn't think I'd be back, and that it was my problem that I can't fit 6 inch thick sheets of 4ft by 6ft foam in a 2000 Ford Taurus. ugh. 

I really can't stand people.


----------



## Copchick

This is like playing find the props at Headless's house. I found a witch hat in the room with the guitars (it's near the window). I didn't see the hand props until now, good eye Scareme.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, maybe Karma was trying to give me a humbling moment. I just looked on my LinkedIn (Professional Networking) profile at an update on a discussion that I started last week about detail and lighting in haunted attractions. Lo and Behold, I am now discussing lighting and scene design with Mr. Haunted Attraction himself, Leonard Pickel. I was floored for a second there, and now I am feeling very humble. He's a very nice guy, believe it or not.


----------



## RoxyBlue

See, Bio? There are some people worth liking

Today is Plant A Flower Day - seems a mite too cold yet, although pansies would be okay.


----------



## scareme

Copchick said:


> This is like playing find the props at Headless's house. I found a witch hat in the room with the guitars (it's near the window). I didn't see the hand props until now, good eye Scareme.


I didn't see the witch hat until I read your post. This is fun. Headless, put some more props in your pictures. I bet if we all posted pictures of out rooms we would find a lot of props through out.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Well, maybe Karma was trying to give me a humbling moment. I just looked on my LinkedIn (Professional Networking) profile at an update on a discussion that I started last week about detail and lighting in haunted attractions. Lo and Behold, I am now discussing lighting and scene design with Mr. Haunted Attraction himself, Leonard Pickel. I was floored for a second there, and now I am feeling very humble. He's a very nice guy, believe it or not.


Sorry about you losing the foam, but that is what a lot of people around here would have done. It sucks, but I guess they've been stuck before with people saying they would came back. And yes, Leonard is a super nice man. I was with a couple at the Dallas show this last year, and they told Leonard that the trip to the show was their anniversary gift to each other. When he heard that he gave them two free tickets to the Ball that night as his gift to them. That was a $150 gift to two people he just met that day. What a great man.



RoxyBlue said:


> See, Bio? There are some people worth liking
> 
> Today is Plant A Flower Day - seems a mite too cold yet, although pansies would be okay.


My daughter is chomping at the bit to plant something. (I'm so proud, both of my kids like to garden). Yesterday it was 81 here, and she called last night asking, Now?. I told her just a little bit longer, we might get a cold snap yet.


----------



## Death's Door

I think the squirrels were very busy last fall. I noticed a lot of the crocuses are all over the front yard and not around the dogwood trees where I originall planted them. Damn vandals!


----------



## scareme

Death's Door said:


> I think the squirrels were very busy last fall. I noticed a lot of the crocuses are all over the front yard and not around the dogwood trees where I originall planted them. Damn vandals!


lol Everybody's a designer, aren't they?


----------



## Death's Door

scareme said:


> lol Everybody's a designer, aren't they?


I guess the vandals weren't happy with them being in a perfect circle around the trees. I guess they wanted something more "abstract".


----------



## Hauntiholik

This morning's high speed chase made me late for work (stuck in traffic aftermath)
stolen-suv-evades-police-north-of-denver-after-boy-goes-missing/


----------



## Bone Dancer

Death's Door said:


> I think the squirrels were very busy last fall. I noticed a lot of the crocuses are all over the front yard and not around the dogwood trees where I originall planted them. Damn vandals!


Your could just give the squirrels the bag of crocus blubs and let them plant them for you.


----------



## scareme

Damn, Haunti, it seems CO has more than their share of crazies. With all the driving the wrong way on the highways that guy was doing, he's lucky to be alive.


----------



## Death's Door

Bone Dancer said:


> Your could just give the squirrels the bag of crocus blubs and let them plant them for you.


I did have a few pots on the side garden that my neighbor gave me and they had bulbs in them and I forgot to about them and they came up in the pots the next year, I guess the squirrels weren't interested in them - they wanted to move around the ones that I planted. :googly:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, who went and let Winter back in?!?!


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, who went and let Winter back in?!?!


Yep - I wanna know too. Such a drastic change from the weather we have been experiencing. I didn't check the backyard yet for any damage from trees due to the wind we have been dealing with.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, the wind was definitely NOT helping last night and this morning. We found a roof shingle in our yard when we took the dog out for her walk. Fortunately, it did not match what's on our roof.


----------



## Zurgh

Shorts & t-shirt, windows open, & just plugged in a fan... please send some of that winter back this way, it missed us this year... and send any unwanted snow, too... there was a big lack of any winter here... You really don't want to see me in a bikini this early in the year, or ever...:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

I just read in our local paper that we had 51 days of below zero weather this year. Today it is hovering in the upper 30's low 40's, YAY!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Washing floors at 9:00 pm Friday night after the week from hell........... can you say "Open For Inspection"???????? groan......


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 14 is:

Learn about Butterflies Day - When I was a kid, one of the coolest nature things to experience was watching a butterfly emerging from a chrysalis.

National Potato Chip Day - Spooky1 is a big fan of potato chips, especially kettle cooked versions.

National Pi Day - Yes, that's "pi", not "pie", although you can have pie on Pi Day if you feel so inclined.


----------



## deadSusan

I made two pies for a Pi Day function here at work. A chocolate marshmallow pie and a bacon jalapeno popper quiche. The problem here is that everyone wants to eat but not a lot of people cook. So most people will get a forkful. Serves 'em right!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Those both sound really good, DS!


----------



## debbie5

to celebrate International Sleep Day, I took a three hour nap.


----------



## Zurgh

I'm beginning to think it may be a good idea to start lining hats with aluminium foil...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I love all animals....but I am really getting peeved at the squirrels that live around my house. They raid all the bird feeders and don't touch the squirrel feeder....I guess they get sick of corn and want sunflower seeds and suet. Dang it. (I think it's time for me to get another cat....a big, tough, squirrel-eating cat.....):devil:


----------



## deadSusan

Pumpkin5 - What about the 22 lb cat that was "arrested" in Oregon? I think it's in a really bad mood!


----------



## Pumpkin5

deadSusan said:


> Pumpkin5 - What about the 22 lb cat that was "arrested" in Oregon? I think it's in a really bad mood!


:jol:Ha Ha, no thanks! I'll take a feisty feral cat that knows how to work for a meal.


----------



## Lunatic

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I love all animals....but I am really getting peeved at the squirrels that live around my house. They raid all the bird feeders and don't touch the squirrel feeder...


No lie....my grandfather had a birdfeeder on top of a pole to prevent squirrels getting into it but they easily climbed it.....so he greased the pole. No lie. I think it worked for awhile.


----------



## Copchick

Saturday will be the day that the city has the St. Patrick's Day parade with numerous areas for additional festivities. I love celebrating my heritage, but as a cop, I loathe this day. We're going to be very busy all day and night.


----------



## Zurgh

Good luck (O' the Irish), Copchick.

Swept, vacuumed, scrubbed, and otherwise cleaned house today. Laundry, too. Originally set out to draw pictures... THAT was a strange & unexpected turn of events... even for me...:googly: 

P5, I put a rubber rat out by a bird feeder & it kept away squirrels for a couple weeks... eventually, one got wise to it & knocked it down, but it was funny to watch the squirrels bark at it...


----------



## Pumpkin5

Zurgh said:


> Good luck (O' the Irish), Copchick.
> 
> Swept, vacuumed, scrubbed, and otherwise cleaned house today. Laundry, too. Originally set out to draw pictures... THAT was a strange & unexpected turn of events... even for me...:googly:
> 
> P5, I put a rubber rat out by a bird feeder & it kept away squirrels for a couple weeks... eventually, one got wise to it & knocked it down, but it was funny to watch the squirrels bark at it...


:jol:I have a collection of rubber snakes and I thought of using one of them...but some/all birds don't like snakes... But I'll try a rat... Thanks! (BTW, are you for hire??? I hate doing laundry!!!)


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Just a reminder:

Epix Movie Channel is having a Zombie Marathon all day Saturday, March 15th and are premiering "World War Z".

"They're coming to get you, Barbara"
*_


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I haven't found a Leprechaun yet, so I guess it's time to hope I studied enough. Going to take my Sergeant's test this morning. You guys keep me in thoughts and prayers today, and wish me luck!


----------



## Jack Mac

Good luck Bio! I'm sure you will ace that test.


----------



## Copchick

Got my fingers crossed for you Bio!


----------



## Evil Queen

Best of luck Bio!


----------



## Hairazor

Here's hoping you blaze right through it Bio. How long do they keep you in suspence before you get results?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I feel that I did well on the test. I still have heartburn from stressing about it, though, lol. Thanks for the well wishes, everyone. 

I won't get results back for four to six weeks, which means for the next month and a half, I'll be a little nervous. Oh, well. Can't be helped now.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired.


----------



## Zurgh

Belated luck wish, Sgt. BHC! 

BD, see if you can get your cyberware and bioware updated...

I may have invented or reinvented something... added beef bullion to plain oatmeal out of curiosity... it was rather good! May make it again tomarrow for breakfast, but add some diced onion and top it with a fried egg... :googly:


----------



## Headless

Love this!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gorgeous spring day today, to be followed by snow and colder temperatures on Sunday evening. We picked up some composted cow manure and shredded hardwood mulch so we can start freshening up the flower beds.

In other news, who else is looking forward to watching Jim Henson's Creature Shop Challenge which starts this month?

http://www.syfy.com/creatureshop


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Me, Me, Me! It looks very interesting.


----------



## Zurgh

That looks like it's worth checking out, RoxyB... funny, but I cant stand most 'challenge' type shows (with the original Japanese Iron Chef being the only exception)... Thanks for the heads up (pun intended)...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Worked in the yard all day....then sat out and watched this beautiful moon come up. Kind of took my breath away.


----------



## Zurgh

P5 just mooned us...:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

Love the zombie chicken, can't wait for the Creature Shop. Full moon? Why isn't everyone outside dancing nekkid?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Well I just spent Saturday watching Zombie movies, on Epix Movie Channel. What an exciting day indeed! Even got to watch the very first Zombie movie made back in 1932 called "White Zombie". Yes the film was in black and white, but it was a classic.

Based more on the voodoo type Zombies than what today's themes are. And of course who can forget "Night of the living Dead", "Night of the Comet", "House of the Dead 2" and of course "World War Z". There was a very interesting documentary on Zombies with thoughts from different director's and writer's about Zombies about if they should run fast as in newer style movies, or maintain that slower movement that most classic Zombies have.

All in all it was a pretty exciting day for me!

*_


----------



## Headless

I'm sure you aced it Bio!


----------



## Copchick

TW - sounds like a fun Zombie-fest day!

Well, the people of our fair city seemed to have enjoyed themselves with the St. Patrick's Day parade (second largest in the country) yesterday. There were lots of people wearing green and dressed to the Irish nine's. I saw two men in kilts in my district and it seemed they were having a grand time. My neighbor had her Irish Setter, Annabelle in the parade too. When I left work, everything seemed to be pretty orderly and uneventful. I miss participating in the parade with all the festivities and people having fun. I usually get to see the other side of it. As cops, we miss out on alot of festivites and holidays. But, it is fun to see others having a good time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got some Bisquick biscuits cooling on the counter and blackberries we picked last summer thawing in the fridge. Looking forward to having some blackberry cobbler/shortcake this week


----------



## Copchick

I'm going to Hilton Head, SC in May this year. I've been there a few times. I've done the tourist-y things, but I want to know if you all can suggest places to go or to eat that are off the beaten path and worthwhile to go. I've gone to Savannah and Charleston a few times while there, but anyplace in or nearby HH or Charleston would be appreciated.

I'm dreaming of being there everyday in the warm sun and sand with the waves in the background!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Has anyone ever thought about what happens to Zombies when their food supply runs out? I was wondering this when I was watching World War Z, on Saturday night.*_


----------



## debbie5

Took the car into the shop to be fixed, and it suddenly isn't making the noise it's made for 3 weeks....


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Sneaky leprechauns


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, six months to the day after I quit smoking, I seem to have started back. At least temporarily. It was a long, stressful night, though, and I feel like absolute garbage now, so maybe I won't want to smoke when I wake up. Happy Evil Tree Sprite Day, everyone.


----------



## Death's Door

Bio - Stop beating yourself up. Just try to get back on the horse and start fresh. I have a good feeling you did good on your test too. 

Woke up this morning to a fresh 4 inches of snow to shovel and to clean off the trucks. I am hoping this is the last storm from mother nature. On a positive note, my wife (the lovely oval crockpot) is preparing for me a corned beef and cabbage with potatoes for dindin. I love it when she cooks. She gets right every time.

My tv played a cruel joke on me this weekend. Friday night I was checking to see what would be on the channels for Saturday night. I was staying in and was checking out my options. I was looking for channel MeTV and could not find it. I started channel surfing and it was nowhere to be found. I was bummed because I love watching Wonder Woman, Svengoolie and a few other classic shows. I just thought the cable company removed that the channel (bastards!). On Saturday morning I was dealing with a head cold and just chilled in front of the tv and started surfing for my cooking shows or what else would grab my attention. I noticed a few of the names of the classic shows and realized that they change the channel and location on the tv guide. You don't know who happy I was. I don't watch a lot of tv but I love the classic horror and shows from way back when. All is right in my world again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got ya beat, DD - we woke up to nine inches of snow this morning Nothing says "exercise" like shoveling a driveway, sidewalks, the back patio, and clearing off two cars. However, the sun is trying to come out, so it's all good. Of course, that could also be the mimosa talking, along with the Irish coffee chaser:jol:


----------



## scareme

St. Patrick's Day is our 33rd Anniversary. For the first few years I made Rick corned beef and cabbage with potatoes for supper. One year he said, Every other man gets steak or lobster for their anniversary dinner. Why do I have to eat this stuff just because we got married on this day? So we haven't had corned beef and cabbage with potatoes for 25 years. I'd love to join you Death's Door. But we're going out for supper. enjoy yours.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Army of Darkness" is such a hoot:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

I think my dog might be Irish. Of all her many chew toys she only plays with the green ones.


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> "Army of Darkness" is such a hoot:jol:


It's one of my favorites too, great looking zombies and skeletons.


----------



## Zurgh

The Oatmen have been too quiet for too long... they must be up to something terrible, unless they had something to do with those last EE (Extinction Event) level asteroids that came out of nowhere and narrowly missed the Earth... thankfully, they are not known for there accuracy... perhaps they were warning shots?:googly:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik

Goblin said:


>


Sunlight streaming through a window always seems to suck the life out of kitties.


----------



## Death's Door

scareme said:


> St. Patrick's Day is our 33rd Anniversary. For the first few years I made Rick corned beef and cabbage with potatoes for supper. One year he said, Every other man gets steak or lobster for their anniversary dinner. Why do I have to eat this stuff just because we got married on this day? So we haven't had corned beef and cabbage with potatoes for 25 years. I'd love to join you Death's Door. But we're going out for supper. enjoy yours.


Happy Anniversary to you and your hubby!!!! I hope you guys enjoyed your dindin out on the town!


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 18 is:

Goddess of Fertility Day - She can give her blessings to our slowly awakening strawberry plants, thank you very much.

Supreme Sacrifice Day - Maybe we can ask Zurgh's oatmen to sacrifice their plan and not keep chucking asteroids at the Earth.


----------



## Zurgh

Personally, I think it's a scam... I wouldn't put it past the Oatmen to lob some space rocks at us, then try to sell us a crummy and useless asteroidal insurance policy... just because they want to invade this chunk of our spiral arm, and that is usually frowned upon... they're kind of like pangalactic interdimensional spammers and phisher in that regard...:googly:


----------



## scareme

Death's Door said:


> Happy Anniversary to you and your hubby!!!! I hope you guys enjoyed your dindin out on the town!


Thank you! Hubby ordered duck and I had shrimp, even though there was corned beef and cabbage on the menu. Spent the evening with my sister and her husband who we only get to see about once a year, so it was extra nice.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

A little Foghorn Leghorn in honor of National Poultry Day:


----------



## Copchick

I LOVE Foghorn Leghorn!


----------



## debbie5

I think I found secret footage of Roxy from a few years ago, moonlighting...note the under-the-leg trick she has become known for!


----------



## Death's Door

^Yep - From the footage I think you nailed it Deb.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Notice how the chick doing the underleg move was not near the microphone when she did it

Years ago I played for a production of "Into the Woods", and there were long stretches of music where the violins played the same measure over and over. Got a bit boring, so my stand partner and I worked out a whole routine of choreographed movements to do while seated in our chairs and playing. The audience couldn't see us because we were playing from backstage, but some of the actors would "dance" with us when we were doing the moves It was quite fun.


----------



## Copchick

^ I guess you learned that from your stint with the Fiddler's Polka.  Nice moves Roxy!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Found out today it wasnt bronchitis but allergy. I have issues with leaf mold in the spring, but didnt think it was ready for that now with still having some snow around.
Ahhhh yes, a sign of spring, my sinuses clog up, wonderful.


----------



## Goblin

This morning my brother found a mouse in the wastepaper basket in my room.
He took it in the field across from the house and turned it loose. Tonight I found a second mouse in the wastepaper basket! 
I was about to get rid of it when I noticed something moving among the paper. Guess what? The second mouse was a female 
and she had given birth to four babies! I took her and the kids and turned them loose in the field! A cat in the house and we
still had two mice! Good thing we had a wastepaper basket on duty! lol.

And before anyone says anything........I don't kill anything if I can avoid it......even mice.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Goblin said:


> And before anyone says anything........I don't kill anything if I can avoid it......even mice.


That's a good way to look at the world, Goblin. Yes, it might be a pest, but it's still one of God's creatures, and if it isn't threatening you, there's no reason to kill it.

Living in the hunting and fishing capital of the state, I get asked to go hunting all the time. I generally thank the person for inviting me, then explain that, due to having been shot at before, I can see hunting from the animal's point of view.


----------



## Copchick

Goblin - I do the same thing with mice, if I can.


----------



## Zurgh

Gobby, I, too, prefer to relocate critters, rather than kill em'. (Even wasps, as well.) This week, 2 venomous (but not deadly) garden spiders got relocated from inside the house.
That said, I have been known to kill some spiders, particularly if they are too close to cats or kids, but take no delight in it. I do kill black widow spiders when I come across them in the garage of outdoor common areas, mostly out of habit.

Now, I take great joy in killing indoor ants, flies, mosquitoes, and fleas... I wish I could torture fleas... does that make me bad?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Yes Zurgh your bad, but the reasons go well beyond the killing of small creatures. I must admit I too kill small insects that are indoors. I believe that they are souls that have came back to another life an that by killing them I am helping them back on the road to perfection. That and they bother me.


----------



## Hairazor

Well they tell me it is the first day of Spring. This morning I woke up to a fresh coat of snow and fog so dense I could barely make out the station across the street.


----------



## RoxyBlue

BD, you just gave me the first big laugh of the day:jol:

It was so foggy this morning, we could actually safely look at the sun without frying our retinas.


----------



## debbie5

I've had mice eat too many Halloween props. I bring a swift death upon them, and I still sleep soundly at night.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Roxy, it's not the visible light that is the problem with looking at the sun. It's the ultraviolet that will burn your retinas. In fact it would be more dangerous looking when it is foggy since your iris would be open wider because the visible light is dimmer. It would be the same reason you dont look at the sun during a solar eclipse. So if you can still read this please be careful in the future.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If that's being a party pooper Bill! lol


----------



## Bone Dancer

You have to keep track of some people ever minute, geeeeez


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

this is true, forgot who you were talking about!!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> Took the car into the shop to be fixed, and it suddenly isn't making the noise it's made for 3 weeks....


hmmmmm mine came back from the shop today as well - it isn't making noises either but it has cost me over $1200 to get to this point.......... ouch........



Goblin said:


>


LOL Love it



Goblin said:


> This morning my brother found a mouse in the wastepaper basket in my room.
> He took it in the field across from the house and turned it loose. Tonight I found a second mouse in the wastepaper basket!
> I was about to get rid of it when I noticed something moving among the paper. Guess what? The second mouse was a female
> and she had given birth to four babies! I took her and the kids and turned them loose in the field! A cat in the house and we
> still had two mice! Good thing we had a wastepaper basket on duty! lol.
> 
> And before anyone says anything........I don't kill anything if I can avoid it......even mice.


We've been having some mouse issues as well lately. I hate killing anything but I can't stand mice or blow flies....... I just want them out of the house any way I can manage it.



debbie5 said:


> I've had mice eat too many Halloween props. I bring a swift death upon them, and I still sleep soundly at night.


YUP!

Another Open for Inspection tomorrow and then we are heading off on a mini break away in the caravan for a few days. Shane's birthday tomorrow so this is part of his gift. Almost packed ready to go but a big morning tomorrow quickly cleaning up the house, bathing two dogs and getting the rest of the stuff in the caravan to head off before midday...... I am just looking forward to a break. Everything has just really got on top of me lately. A few days of R&R is just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Copchick

Have fun Headless! I hope you and Shane get to relax and just, be.


----------



## Zurgh

Friday the 21st... Twerking cat day!:googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So they passed a law here this morning allowing the safe administration of CBD Oil extract (comes from marijuana plants. Doesn't cause a high, and is beneficial to epileptics and seizure patients) to patients with epilepsy, in a hospital environment. Now all my relatives are squealing like school girls because they think that means that they can get a prescription for medical marijuana. I've been having to argue with them all morning. I really hate drug addicts.


----------



## Evil Queen

Z that's just disturbing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> You have to keep track of some people ever minute, geeeeez


I'd comment on this but for some strange reason I can't read what you wrote:googly:

March 21 is Fragrance Day. I celebrate this a little more frequently than once a year since my male co-workers occasionally emit less than desirable odors, necessitating lighting up of the pumpkin spice candle in my office in self defense:jol:


----------



## Copchick

Zurgh! My eyes cannot unsee what I just watched.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You should have looked at the sun first, CC. Then you would have been protected:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well our citizens group is taking off. We have a foothold taking on the bad guys out here in MI.









Yes, a 3 inch pin!! lol


----------



## Pumpkin5

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Well our citizens group is taking off. We have a foothold taking on the bad guys out here in MI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a 3 inch pin!! lol


:jol:Yay you!


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Nothing much to report or say really....but I did have my computer upgraded because of Microsoft not going to support Windows XP or XP Pro anymore after April 8th of this year!

So I've been out of internet range for about 3 days now. But it's good to be operating now again with newer software and stuff. 
*_


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Well our citizens group is taking off. We have a foothold taking on the bad guys out here in MI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a 3 inch pin!! lol





Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Yay you!


thanks. this has taken much much time. Hence some absents being here....well and kids too! lol
It's worth the effort and I want to leave this world in better shape then I received it.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Woke up to 2 to 3 inches of new snow, O joy.


----------



## Copchick

@ Goblin - I LOVED Looney Tunes cartoons! No matter if Wyle E. Coyote was pushed off a cliff by the Road Runner, or Daffy Duck getting shot by Elmer Fudd, or Yosemite Sam getting smacked around by Bugs Bunny...I turned out okay.


----------



## Bone Dancer

CC, we been meaning to talk to you about that.


----------



## Hairazor

Th th that's all Folks!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Guess my childhood was awesome.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## niblique71

The funniest thing in the world is watching a dogs eyes follow their food as it's poured into his/her bowl. They'll look at the ground as if the food should have kept going all the way down to their level with their heads cocked sideways etc.. I giggle every time


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Today is National Puppy Day! Make a difference in your life and go out and adopt a puppy that needs a home. It's the best thing you could ever do.


----------



## Copchick

I love Sunday mornings when the aroma of bacon cooking fills the house!


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 23 is:

National Chip and Dip Day - Actually, I'm having Cheetos instead, which I like better than chips and dip anyway.

Near Miss Day - A description aptly applied to driving on the beltway around DC during rush hour.


----------



## Copchick

I don't know which department this is, only that it's from 1952. (Found on Pinterest)
Looks like someone had too much fun on Halloween! Wonder if they put him in the drunk tank or a coffin?


----------



## Hairazor

That ^ is too funny Copchick


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Death's Door

^Love the pic Goblin!! 

After a nice weekend with temps were they should be, we are back in winter's grip and snow on the way Tuesday through Wednesday. March is definitely having the last word when it comes to the snow and low temps. However, I'm still in hibernation mode and bumming. I know I will have to go out and spruce up the yard eventually, but I'm just not ready to give up my pjs and hanging around the house.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, 19 degrees when we got up to walk the dog this morning. Hopefully it won't nip the new buds on our maple tree, or knock out the purple crocus flowers that are just starting to open.


----------



## deadSusan

Well I was looking at the Gatherings and Events section and thought "May is THE month for haunters conventions!" You could really keep busy each weekend, if you were so inclined.


----------



## scareme

Well, we took a quick trip up to Iowa last week. That is if you call a 12 hour drive a quick trip. The day before we left it was 81 in OK. It snowed almost everyday we were in Iowa. It was a pretty, soft snow, and we loved it, knowing we would only be there 7 days. I was suppose to take a class to keep up my landlord license on my Mom's house we inherited, on the following Saturday. We are going back and forth on whether we will keep the house or sell it. I really want to live there, but the job market is so much better in Oklahoma, and our kids are here. Well, on Tuesday, the refrigerator went out and we had to buy a new one, which of course didn't fit, so we had to take out some cabinets. I decided that day to sell the house. Wednesday I was depressed over my decision, so we decided to put off our decision. Thursday the washer went out and we spent almost $300 on a new motor and hoses, and Rick called a Real Estate agent. Friday I ended up in the ER, and Rick called a Real Estate Management Company, packed up the truck, and we left at 5:00 AM Saturday morning to head back to Oklahoma. Who says we don't have the most fun vacations around?


----------



## Goblin

I am Rowdy Heart-breaker!


----------



## scareme

Goblin said:


> I am Rowdy Heart-breaker! [/SIZE]


Well heaven knows you broke my heart. I'm Sassy Sugar Lips, but you'll never get to taste them, Mr. Heart-breaker.

Oops! I don't know how that double posted. Moderator help please!


----------



## scareme

Goblin said:


> I am Rowdy Heart-breaker!


Well heaven knows you broke my heart. I'm Sassy Sugar Lips, but you'll never get to taste them, Mr. Heart-breaker.


----------



## Hairazor

Sappy Heart-Breaker


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, sorry you had such bad luck while in IA. If I had known you were there I would have tried to zip over and meet you, that would have brightened your stay *or* scared the padiddle out of you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm a Feisty Heart-Throb, which is entirely accurate, and Spooky1 is a Wacky Heart-Breaker, which is accurate as far as the wacky part goes

I'd sell the house, too, Scareme. I don't get sentimentally attached to houses because it's the people that live there that make it a home, not the building. After they're gone, the home becomes just a house.


----------



## scareme

Hairazor said:


> Scareme, sorry you had such bad luck while in IA. If I had known you were there I would have tried to zip over and meet you, that would have brightened your stay *or* scared the padiddle out of you.


I think of you every time we are around Des Moines. I tell Rick, "I have a friend that lives around these parts." And he says, "One of those imaginary friends you've never met, from the internet?" Yep. That would be the one.



RoxyBlue said:


> I'm a Feisty Heart-Throb, which is entirely accurate, and Spooky1 is a Wacky Heart-Breaker, which is accurate as far as the wacky part goes
> 
> I'd sell the house, too, Scareme. I don't get sentimentally attached to houses because it's the people that live there that make it a home, not the building. After they're gone, the home becomes just a house.


I know we should, but I just love the old girl. She's 112, and she's been in our family 56 of those years. A lot of good memories and great friends up there. Not to mention hardwood floors, stained glass windows and sliding pocket doors. Last fall an elderly man who lived there as a boy in the 1920's stopped by to see the old girl. His Grandfather built the house. I was glad for his sake she hadn't been chopped up into apartments. Yeah, I know we should sell her, but it will be hard.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Shy Pants-on-Fire... Dumb.

Daddy day draws nearer and nearer... Fingernails get shorter and shorter...

Lady H just had a doc visit and everything checks out great except... "He was uncooperative for good pics"

"Uncooperative!!" I felt a strange sensation as the phrase "paybacks are a bitch" frolicked through my mind.


----------



## Hairazor

LordyLordyH, glad to hear all is going well in the Daddy department. Approximate due date???

Scareme, last I knew I was real, heeheehee


----------



## RoxyBlue

When my family moved to Ohio, the first house we lived in had stained glass windows and pocket doors. I think those are such cool features in a house. Those pocket doors could be used to shut off portions of the house that you didn't want to heat in the winter, not that we ever used them for that purpose - hard to shut off any parts of a house when there are eight kids living in it because you kind of need the space

I think part of the reason I don't get attached to property is because we moved a few times when I was growing up - Texas, California, Ohio, occasional trips to Vermont, and then (for me) Virginia and Maryland. You learn to let go of locations under the circumstances. The flip side of that is, for some of my siblings, there is a strong sentimental attachment to my grandmother's house in Vermont because that was the one thing that didn't change as we moved around. My grandmother is long gone, but the house has been around for about 200 years. It's located on property that, if memory serves me correctly, was one of the original French settlements in Vermont. A good number of my ancestors on both sides of the family came into the United States from Quebec.


----------



## DandyBrit

^What exactly is a pocket door?


----------



## scareme

They are really cool old doors that slide back into the wall when you are not using them. My favorite memory has to be on Christmas, when the doors were closed until we were all present, then my parents sliding the doors open, and seeing the tree and all the presents. That would also be nice to do at Halloween, sliding the doors back to see the room decorated. If I ever get there I'll have to try that.

https://www.google.com/search?q=pic...vFo7OyAGt_YGQBQ&ved=0CCgQsAQ&biw=1301&bih=569

This one looks the most like our door.


----------



## scareme

Lord Homicide said:


> Shy Pants-on-Fire... Dumb.
> 
> Daddy day draws nearer and nearer... Fingernails get shorter and shorter...
> 
> Lady H just had a doc visit and everything checks out great except... "He was uncooperative for good pics"
> 
> "Uncooperative!!" I felt a strange sensation as the phrase "paybacks are a bitch" frolicked through my mind.


You're right, Shy Pants on Fire doesn't make much sense. 
So excited for you! Your whole world is about to change. And you'll look back at these days as, "Remember back when we had all that spare time? What did we do with ourselves then?" What names are you thinking of? Little Lord Homicide? Daddy's Little Tax Deduction? Or Rick's favorite, Sh#@ For Brains, but that comes later.


----------



## Death's Door

Dreamy Rosey Cheeks reporting! I'm having mixed feeling about that.

Lord H - glad to hear that you and the missus and baby are doing well. 

Scareme - glad to hear that you're back. I know that it is hard to give up something with soo many memories. You could rent it out, however, that can be a whole new set of issues. My hubby is always saying he would like a rental property but I'm not all for it. 

I went to my Ladies' Auxiliary meeting last night and am in the process of working on the committee for the Easter Kid's Party in April. I told them that I would handle the cupcakes. When asked how many I would have to make I was told approximately 80 cupcakes. I think I can do that. I'm planning on baking and icing them to make it look like a nest and then putting a peep chick on top with two or three jelly beans. Making Easter cupcakes is gonna take a least one bottle of wine - maybe two if the peeps are not cooperating.


----------



## Copchick

Lord H - Ha, ha, ha! So Junior is uncooperative? Hmm, where on earth would he have gotten that trait so early on?  We're twins, Shy Pant-on-Fire the second here. 

I love pocket doors in a house! I wish I had an old house with pocket doors. We have alot of old houses in certain sections of the city and when I'm in one, I always look to see if the home owners still use them. What memories Scareme, having the pocket doors as an entry to Christmas morning. That would have been so exciting as a child. Sorry to hear your trip to Iowa was not so great. That sucks driving all that way, having to work and go to the emergency room to boot! Hope you're feeling better. 

DD - You're going to have fun decorating those cupcakes. They sound cute. Hint: open the wine AFTER decorating. Don't drink and decorate.


----------



## DandyBrit

I bet we have pocket doors in older houses over here but they might have another name - I'll have to google it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still snowing here, but not much sticking anywhere other than grassy areas. It's a pretty snow, too - fat, fluffy flakes that you expect (but never see) at Christmas.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*We are officially done with Old Man Winter around here. We are in Spring mode weather, and it's sunny a couple of days and rainy for a few days after that! Yesterday it was a warm 70 outside and sunny. But today....rain for the rest of the week. Although we are still getting snow up in the Cascade MT's. Which is good for the summer months, cause we need all the snow we can get to fill up the lakes and rivers around here! *_


----------



## Spooky1

Snow today, cold and windy tomorrow. Spring to return on Thursday.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I am Sappy Love-bug....funny, but that is the nickname my husband has always called me....minus the sappy part.


----------



## Otaku

I'm Bashful Winky-Poo...

Bashful Winky-Poo??!!


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I am Sappy Love-bug....funny, but that is the nickname my husband has always called me....minus the sappy part.


Without the sappy part, huh? He calls you Bug?


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> Well heaven knows you broke my heart. I'm Sassy Sugar Lips, but you'll never get to taste them, Mr. Heart-breaker.
> 
> Oops! I don't know how that double posted. Moderator help please!


Can I call you Sassy for short?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I got a fairly decent curbies score this morning. I got a cabinet with a hanging rod and two shelves, and I got a cooler with wheels that will more than likely be a fog chiller by tomorrow morning, because I want to play with ground fog. I think I am going to use the cabinet to store costumes on hangers, and put masks/makeup supplies in the top portion. That has to be a better solution than putting it all in a foot locker, then having to hunt for it.


----------



## debbie5

luvvin' the new Henson show!


----------



## Jack Mac

Lovin' that show as well!Lots of cool stuff.


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 26 is Make Your Own Holiday Day. I think I shall make today Celebrate The Invention of Irish Coffee Day:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

For me it has turned out to be "belated put your Christmas tree away day". It was up so long it almost became part of the decor. (Of course we didn't do Christmas till the end of February, but still--)


----------



## Death's Door

How about "Decide to or not to go to work today" day. I would definitely like that along with having an irish coffee. As far Christmas trees, that was put out to trash back in January. 

Last night night while it was snowing, I put up some easter decorations and placed the lighted ones in the windows. I didn't light them up because I thought it I should be lighting up snowmen in the windows. However, when I looked over to the graveyard across the street, a couple of rabbits were chasing each other and having fun. I told my hubby and he said, "Yep, it's springtime and love is in the air". I decided to light up the easter decorations with a smile on my face. You go bunnies!!!!


----------



## scareme

Bio, Sounds like you got some good scores there. We had curbies day around here yesterday, but I didn't get out to do any shopping. 

If I could make it any Holiday today, it would be Second Halloween. There are just not enough Halloweens in a year, and to many people just thinking about it only in October. We need more Halloween in our lives. To celebrate Second Halloween today, I'm going to put out a few pumpkins. Some pumpkins in the baskets with the Easter eggs. A gargoyle next to the bunny, I was going to say a grim reaper, but with Easter, that would be too tacky. I'll just stick with coloring eggs and pumpkins.

DD, The cemetery with snow sounds pretty. I'd love to see your place sometime.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I believe I shall make today "Finally get started on my Slenderman prop" day. I've had the idea since November, but it's been too cold to attempt working on it. I have 90% of the scene already built, but nothing to populate it with.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, Mother Nature has decided to be the bane of my existence today. Well, She and the great stuff gnomes(those little S.O.B.s) It is too cold to work in the yard, so I decided to start on another prop instead of my 12 ft slender man. Go to the shop and start gathering materials. Could have sworn under threat of death that I had at least 2 cans of great stuff that had not even been opened. Would have been killed in a truly horrific fashion. Now I'm just irritated and no longer in the right mood to try working on props. Oh, well. maybe tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It was a mite cold again this morning - temps in the teens and of course the dog really took her time on the walk since she had to sniff EVERYTHING along the way.


----------



## debbie5

Cabbage rolls. The world's best-tasting laxative.


----------



## Death's Door

debbie5 said:


> Cabbage rolls. The world's best-tasting laxative.


I love'em toooo! I only make them a few times a year because hubby doesn't really care for them, however, I'm all over them.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Goblin said:


> Without the sappy part, huh? He calls you Bug?


:jol:He calls me Love Bug...and sometimes Sweets....and when he's mad at me....well...it is a family forum...so I won't say.


----------



## Copchick

If I end up getting infected, this is what I'm counting on. As a zombie, I will not starve.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*So....what will Zombies eat when they finally run out of food?*_


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I need to have something along those lines put onto a T-shirt, CC.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Otaku

Ahhhh, the joys of contracting...
My employer laid off all of the contract personnel today, so tomorrow is my last day. And I was really getting in the groove and making some serious and much-needed improvements to my project. But lotsa fun while it lasted...


----------



## Goblin

Seen these two chairs on Everything Halloween (Facebook)............

















 My cat Garfield has gotten to where he lays on my chest with his head
under my chin at night. He's very impatient about it too, won't wait for
me to spread the blankets out! lol.


----------



## DandyBrit

Goblin said:


>


That is so lovely!


----------



## Hairazor

Yes Goblin, cats want what they want and NOW!


----------



## Copchick

Otaku said:


> Ahhhh, the joys of contracting...
> My employer laid off all of the contract personnel today, so tomorrow is my last day. And I was really getting in the groove and making some serious and much-needed improvements to my project. But lotsa fun while it lasted...


Bummer. Hope you find something soon to keep the momentum going.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Otaku said:


> Ahhhh, the joys of contracting...
> My employer laid off all of the contract personnel today, so tomorrow is my last day. And I was really getting in the groove and making some serious and much-needed improvements to my project. But lotsa fun while it lasted...


Layoffs suck, Gary Hopefully you have a transferrable skill set that will ensure you get picked up by another employer soon.


----------



## Otaku

RoxyBlue said:


> Layoffs suck, Gary Hopefully you have a transferrable skill set that will ensure you get picked up by another employer soon.


Thanks, Bonnie and Copchick. 
Hey, engineers are always in demand but it's still a buyer's market around my area. I'm sure I'll land on my feet, always have. Time to double up on sending those resumes out!


----------



## Bone Dancer

It was raining this morning. I know this because Frank came running into the bedroom and stood next to my head on the pillow and was all dripping wet. Some how he as the idea that it's my job to dry him off when he comes in out of the rain so he can run back out again. sigh.


----------



## GothicCandle

Bone Dancer said:


> It was raining this morning. I know this because Frank came running into the bedroom and stood next to my head on the pillow and was all dripping wet. Some how he as the idea that it's my job to dry him off when he comes in out of the rain so he can run back out again. sigh.


It is your job, its you who's too silly to remember that


----------



## Death's Door

Bone Dancer said:


> It was raining this morning. I know this because Frank came running into the bedroom and stood next to my head on the pillow and was all dripping wet. Some how he as the idea that it's my job to dry him off when he comes in out of the rain so he can run back out again. sigh.


Yep - in a kitty's world, it is your job  I deal with responsibilities that Oscar, my obsessive micro-managing catboss, demands of me every Thursday.

Otaku - sorry to hear about the layoff. It does suck. I wish you luck with getting another job.


----------



## scareme

Wow! It's 12:54 on a Friday afternoon, and I'm the only forum member on here. Hey, was it the rapture and I got left behind?


----------



## Evil Queen

Well at least the fun people got left behind.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Crap, I missed the bus to Heaven!:googly:


----------



## Lunatic

*That sucks....*



Otaku said:


> Thanks, Bonnie and Copchick.
> Hey, engineers are always in demand but it's still a buyer's market around my area. I'm sure I'll land on my feet, always have. Time to double up on sending those resumes out!


Sorry to hear but great attitude! Go get'em!
Best of luck Otaku.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Otaku said:


> Ahhhh, the joys of contracting...
> My employer laid off all of the contract personnel today, so tomorrow is my last day. And I was really getting in the groove and making some serious and much-needed improvements to my project. But lotsa fun while it lasted...


I'm sorry to hear that Otaku  I know the stress of wondering if a job contract will be renewed.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Otaku said:


> Ahhhh, the joys of contracting...
> My employer laid off all of the contract personnel today, so tomorrow is my last day. And I was really getting in the groove and making some serious and much-needed improvements to my project. But lotsa fun while it lasted...


Ugh, I remember working for a contractor to SPAWAR... Contract work was up, I was out. I feel for ya but I'm sure your are plenty qualified to saddle back up.


----------



## scareme

Goblin said:


>


There's no way I'd go and leave that little fellow behind.



Otaku said:


> Ahhhh, the joys of contracting...
> My employer laid off all of the contract personnel today, so tomorrow is my last day. And I was really getting in the groove and making some serious and much-needed improvements to my project. But lotsa fun while it lasted...


It's bad enough to lose a job, but a job you had fun at is hard to find. Good luck on your search.


----------



## Otaku

I feel like I just got a huge hug from my extended family here! Sure needed it after today. Thanks, guys!


----------



## Goblin

Here's a couple of more chairs.................


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

I know how you feel Otaku. In 2001 they told us "Got good news and bad news! 
Good news is you're getting your Christmas bonus the bad news is we're closing 
the place down! An hour later I was out of a job! Two weeks before Christmas too! 
I had worked there 30 years! Then in 2006 Dan River Mills decided to close and I 
was again out of work..........along with 3600 people! It was right after that I was 
diagnosed with congestive heart failure and had to go on disability!


----------



## Otaku

Damn, Goblin! I'm counting my blessings right now, man...


----------



## Evil Queen

Love those chairs!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I do believe it's going to rain all day today.....


----------



## Lunatic

Yup....rainy and boring.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

It's been raining all day today, I felt sleepy a little while ago but I'm starting to wake up again.


----------



## Otaku

Rainy here, too. We need it...but...this is the day I had to move a bunch of furniture into the house. Loading and unloading in a downpour, yuck!


----------



## Zurgh

Good luck & well wishes, Otaku. Do try to stay dry.

Yes! Much needed rain... pour it on me... glub glub glub...

Here, look at my rainy day project... drawing... and digital manipulation...



















More pics as I finish em'... glub glub :googly:


----------



## Zurgh

The "more"...


----------



## Goblin

Nice work Zurgh!


----------



## Goblin

Nice work Zurgh!


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*I see someone mentioned something about rain....it's been raining all week where I live and it's not going to stop until around Saturday of next week. *_


----------



## Copchick

Nice creation there Zurgh!


----------



## Hairazor

Cool work Zurgh!


----------



## Evil Queen

Nice work Z!


----------



## Copchick

*Birth Announcement!*

Our Hays, Pittsburgh Eagles are proud parents as one of three eggs have hatched!






**EDIT - a second egg hatched this morning! If anyone is interested this is the live cam site: http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/hays-bald-eagle-cam/ It is so windy in the 'burgh today that the trees are swaying back and forth so much. Hold on eagles.


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, nature is amazing, that clip ^ was awesome


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love the artwork, Zurgh!

And now the rain has turned to snow - wasn't expecting that.


----------



## scareme

I would love some rain here. It would cut down on the grass fires. I ordered some plants from a gardening catalog and they arrived this weekend. So I guess I need to get myself outside and get them planted. I might have to water the beds before I can dig in them. The ground is so hard. I have a feeling this summer is just going to be long and hot. I know you folks up north don't want to hear any complaining after the temps you had this winter. But we are still going through shake and bake down here. Where in this country is the happy medium?

Copchick, I saw the eagles on the news tonight. Great story.

Zurgh, you promised not to show anyone those pictures after I posed for you. That's the last time I believe you.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:CC, those Eagles are so amazing....I love to see something that can be so deadly, become nuturing....it knocks me loopy... I love baby animals.
Nice artwork Zurgh...you always amaze me.


----------



## Zurgh

Thanks, Peeps! Trying to figure out how to better use the graphical capability's of that computer-thing. I can scribble me a picture, but would like to get better & faster at the digital aspect. And scareme, with that body and your awesome 2125AD fashion sense, how can I not share it with the world? :googly:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

^^^ It depends. My house is haunted, but the old lady & the cat are not threatening or scary, and only really pop up if we redecorate or move furniture, which makes no sense.. I never believed in ghosts 'til I experienced them with my own senses at an old boyfriend's very old house, and there was no other logical explanation. So, I guess it would depend on the ghost. How do you feel about people feeling spirits around them?? I used to feel weird stuff all the time as a kid, and learned to shut it off as I grew as it was very disconcerting. Had some experiences in the past year that remind me why I hate feeling that stuff. I shut if off as much as I can as I still think it's crazy and illogical. I visited a friend's antique shop and asked her about the building she owns (it's old) as I was getting really specific feelings about it, especially on the 2nd floor of the building, and outside on the grounds/parking lot...told her what I felt and was totally creeped out to find she's had people in there who report the **exact same** things I was feeling. She had Chip Coffey (psychic dude on tv) come thru and tell her the same. How I can believe that stuff is a crock of **** when about 5 other people told her the same stories of weird, specific mojo? It just can't be, can it? But how do I explain........?? Argh.


----------



## Copchick

Deb - you may have the gift of the ability and the sensitivity to see or feel spirits that others can't. If you want, seek someone else who has the ability to help you refine and understand what you are experiencing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I knew a wonderful lady many years ago, mother of a good friend, who had the ability to see entities, as did her two daughters and my friend (he wasn't as perceptive as his sisters, though). Apparently residents of the afterlife don't like cigarettes because she told me once that one of the reasons she smoked was to keep them away when she didn't want them to try talking to her.

I was sold on her ability when she was visiting her son once and told me she saw a kitten leaping in and out of the laundry basket in his bedroom. The animal she described was one that had temporarily been in that apartment long before her son rented it. I knew the previous owner and had seen the kitten there (it had been dumped at the apartment building and he took it in until it could be placed in a shelter), but my friend had never heard that story.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Goblin, Hell yeah I would and I'd furnish it with some of those awesome chairs... Besides I don't believe in ghosts..

Otaku, sorry to hear about your job, but I trust you will find something soon. Often these things happen for the better.


----------



## Copchick

It's funny you posted that Goblin, there's an area northwest of Pittsburgh, it's either Aliquippa or Ambridge that's trying to seel their "known" haunted houses. If the price was right, I would think about it. I'm used to "Kevin" being around me, why not others. As long as they're not mean or violent.


----------



## debbie5

CopC- who is Kevin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have a nephew named Kevin, but I'm pretty sure he's not the one CC is talking about


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> CopC- who is Kevin?


Deb, it's not polite to ask people about their imaginary friends ... cops are people too.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

I've decided I'm not going to haunt anymore. Check out my albums to see if there are any of my props you would like and I'll send them to you. It's been a lot of fun and I am going to miss you guys. Love ya.


----------



## Zurgh

I'm going to miss you, scareme...


----------



## Zurgh

I wanted to let you zesty peeps know that I'm actually a 27 year old female law student, not a crazy male construction worker & small business owner. Sorry for the deception, but I didn't think anyone would take me seriously otherwise. 
Here's a pic of my new avatar, close to a self portrait.








Ask Evil Queen, she met me in person.


----------



## scareme

You know Zurgh, I've always wondered. The attention to detail you give to describing what everyone is wearing, from your alien life forms to your zombie troops. Most men wouldn't notice, much less be able to name the lipstick shade and matching nail polish. And the way you could name every housewife on each Bravo show, and understand the turmoil they went through from putting up with rude valet parking to wearing the same shoes as someone else at the Pink party. Yes, you put the clues right out there, I should have picked up on that. And kudos to Evil Queen for keeping your secret. If it had been me I would have cracked under the pressure and ratted you out at the Tony Awards time.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Well I know scareme, that you will really be missed! I hope you pop in from time to time to say hello!*_


----------



## Copchick

Well Zurgh, glad you finally came out. Not everyone will admit to having Pepto Bismol colored hair and silicone injected lips. I guess that's what 27 year old law students are into these days.


----------



## Goblin

Tell me all this again tomorrow.........when it's not April Fool's Day!


----------



## Zurgh

Meow! R U jelly I jam, CC? I'm too kawaii to quit, yo! Gotta look star hot when ya' twerk it at the clubs, lol. I do spend a small fortune to keep my hair pink, but it's better to keep it real, than get a wig.:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Scareme & Zurgh...nice one! April's Fool!


----------



## Evil Queen

What a relief, I've carried Zurgh's secret for so long. She really is a wonderful young woman.


----------



## Death's Door

Wow Zurgh! I guess that's what it takes to keep one step ahead of those Oatmen :googly:

April Fool's Day! I was listening to the radio this morning on my way to work and they have a "weather kid" on regularly and he started his message off with "Don't let this nice weather fool ya, we are expecting 3-6 inches of snow this afternoon with low temperatures." Then he followed up with "Happy April Fool's Day!".

Tonight I am getting our taxes done. I guess I will find out whose the fool.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice avatar, Zurgh. Now all the pimply faced youths are going to start hitting up on you in the belief that you actually look like that:googly:


----------



## Zurgh

Please don't hate me because my Pokemon and I are now beautiful... I may have to keep the new avatar for a while, if only to cause true horror when those who take things at 'face value' find out what I really am... Hehehehe...:googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Y'all are so transparent... I could see the shenanigans a mile away.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Sort of like someone pretending his account has been banned

Saw this earlier today:


----------



## Lunatic

First spring-like day today...Finally!
I'm cooking some kielbasa on the grill, sweet!


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> ... I could see the shenanigans a mile away.


Shenanigans? Shenanigans? Remember this? Cracks me up!






Zurgh - I like the pink chick avatar thing! I vote that you keep it.


----------



## Otaku

RoxyBlue said:


> Saw this earlier today:


I love this...


----------



## Zurgh

Was going to go with Clementine from The Walking Dead game as my avatar...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Otaku I am so sorry to hear about your job. I hope you find something you love soon.



scareme said:


> I've decided I'm not going to haunt anymore. Check out my albums to see if there are any of my props you would like and I'll send them to you. It's been a lot of fun and I am going to miss you guys. Love ya.


This better be an April Fools Joke or I am just gonna cry!

Has it really been a week?????? I haven't got a hope of catching up so welcome to all the newbies - Happy Birthday to all of those getting older and I hope everyone is healthy happy and still with us!


----------



## scareme

I've been thinking about you Headless. I know you're super busy, and I don't expect you to post. But I've been keeping Shane's health, and your house selling in my prayers. Do you have a holiday like April Fools? I love April Fools Day. I enjoy a good fib, only when it's obvious, and to have a day devoted to fibbing and shenanigans is almost as good as Halloween. On the sad side, my Grandpa was killed in a house fire on April 1st. We were quite young, and when my Dad told us we thought it was an April Fools joke. Poor Mom, like I said, we were young, and stupid. Anyway, I hope my jokes were appreciated by most on the forum, and thanks to those who gave back as good as I gave. Love you! By the way, just a warning, if we ever get the chance to be together on April 1st, be very wary of anything I offer you to eat. Just saying.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now that we're past April Fool's Day )), here's what we have for April 2:

Children's Book Day - A good day to re-read books you loved as a child.

National Peanut Butter and Jelly Day - Not a fan

Reconciliation Day - I just can't reconcile myself to peanut butter and jelly sandwiches:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Sort of like someone pretending his account has been banned


Shh! You weren't supposed to flush me out! Doesn't really matter anyway since no one seemed concerned


----------



## scareme

Lord Homicide said:


> Shh! You weren't supposed to flush me out! Doesn't really matter anyway since no one seemed concerned


It's not that I wasn't concerned, I just thought, what the heck did he do now.  And speaking of Children's Book Day, are you reading to your son every night? You need to start now, or 8 months ago, so he is comforted by your voice. After he makes his appearance, he will be comforted by your night time routine. Though you won't think so when he's screaming through your 3 AM story time.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well the snow has melted enough for me to get to the shop safely so with some sorting and cleaning the new prop year can begin. Still to cold for painting but basic builds can start. I didnt think this day was ever going to get here.


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> It's not that I wasn't concerned, I just thought, what the heck did he do now.  And speaking of Children's Book Day, are you reading to your son every night? You need to start now, or 8 months ago, so he is comforted by your voice. After he makes his appearance, he will be comforted by your night time routine. Though you won't think so when he's screaming through your 3 AM story time.


Supposedly they can hear after a certain age... so I chat with him every other evening


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Lord Homicide said:


> Shh! You weren't supposed to flush me out! Doesn't really matter anyway since no one seemed concerned


I didn't even know if you got banned. I tried my best to avoid the forums and most other forms of social media for a few days.

Now that April Fools Day is over, I can come back to the forums. It used to be a fun holiday, but apparently my sense of humor has turned against it. AFD just gets on my nerves these days.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> It used to be a fun holiday, but apparently my sense of humor has turned against it. AFD just gets on my nerves these days.


LOL, you and me both bud... we might be kin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is Don't Go To Work Unless It's Fun Day. What the hell am I doing here?!?!?:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Today is NOT fun!!


----------



## Death's Door

It sounds like in Haunti's neck of the woods she is experiencing some snow. I send my condolences to you.


----------



## scareme

I'll take your snow Haunti. It would probably be easier to send if you melted it first. We were suppose to have rain for the past two days, but not a drop. Just more grassfires and high winds. I hate to see how it's going to be this summer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We've got rain at the moment. Maybe the FedEx guy could box some up for you, Scareme


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yeah, I'm sorry Haunti... we're only under a tornado watch. Condolences.


----------



## scareme

I understand CA and TX are going through droughts too. But I'm selfish. Send all you rain and unwanted snow to OK. 

We've had tornado watches the last two days too. The only thing is, they didn't say they were specifically for our living room. One hit there last night. Either that or Rick found the packages I had left in the trunk. What's he doing looking in the trunk anyway? He's just asking for trouble when he does those things, and I don't feel sorry for him when he finds it.


----------



## debbie5

The 10 Year Old went out & walked the dog...I went out to watch her (yeah, it's a city of creepers) and she had no coat on ! Granted, it seems spring-like, and I guess it FEELS like spring in comparison to the temps of 2 we seem to have had all winter...but dang, it's only 44 out there!! LOL.


----------



## Lord Homicide

I will not send you my water... I like you scareme but not that much


----------



## Zurgh

No, I need more water. Period. Radiation is dangerous, yo. See what happens when I have to run the reactors hot and with minimal hydro shielding, nya? I get cute, scary cute, mew. That makes the bunnies and puppies sad, too. And the flowers wilt in sadness, but they can't cry, so they wilt more. Pweese share the water, cause' all the aminals and nice people get upset when they get thirsty. Rainbows and love and lil' kitten kisses!


----------



## Copchick

Zurgh said:


> Rainbows and love and lil' kitten kisses!


Lol!


----------



## Evil Queen

Rainbows and love and lil' kitten kisses!

I think this is the scariest thing you've ever said.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Evil Queen said:


> Rainbows and love and lil' kitten kisses!
> 
> I think this is the scariest thing you've ever said.


:jol:What about the whole puppies thing...with the flower thing thrown in...about them wilting more???? I am sorry.....I am still trying to cope......


----------



## Zurgh

I tolwd you, scawy cute... tehehe...:smilevil:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I got the results from my Sgt. Exam this morning. I placed third in two of the counties I applied for, and 27th out of 200 in the state. I'm glad I passed, but I could have done better.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like you did pretty damn good there, Bio

Zurgh, one word - meow!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay for you Bio! Well done! Now do we get to call you Sgt.Bio?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I've applied for three positions, and hopefully will be promoted soon.


----------



## Zurgh

Yay, Bio!


----------



## Otaku

Hey, I'm impressed! Nice job, Bio!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Well, I got the results from my Sgt. Exam this morning. I placed third in two of the counties I applied for, and 27th out of 200 in the state. I'm glad I passed, but I could have done better.


It sounds as if you did really well! Third in two counties is amazing right?! So...Congratulations!!!!


----------



## debbie5

After looking at it for over a month, and not really paying attention to the pictures, I just found two pictures of my youngest girl in the Girl Scout summer camp catalogue....and then I realized that she's also on the cover!! (Sitting on top of a mountain, with her back to the camera). Cool!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

Bio - Congratulations!!! I knew you would do well on the test. 

Deb - did you see the picture and think, "this girl looks so familiar"? . That's pretty cool she's on the cover. She must be walking on clouds knowing she was picked for the cover.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Bio and Deb's daughter!


----------



## Hairazor

How cool is that Debbie5? Way!


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Friday to All!

Bio - Congrats on passing with flying colors! We are very proud of you and your achievement.

Deb - Way cool for your daughter. 

Zurgh - I've read your post. I am not as concerned as everyone else on the forum because you didn't mention anything about unicorns yet. There is still hope for you that you will be going back to your old self.


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 4 is just bursting with unusual holidays:

Hug a Newsman Day - If Walter Cronkite were still alive, I'd give him a hug. He was a newsman with dignity and class, not just another talking head.

National Walk to Work Day - Seeing as how my place of employment is about 30 miles from where I live, I doubt I'd have much time to get anything done once I got there.

Walk Around Things Day - At least until you've perfected or acquired the ability to walk through things.

School Librarian Day - How many of you remember those little cards that would get stamped when you borrowed a book from the library?

Tell a Lie Day - Zurgh is normal:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

I nailed that "Walk to work day" since my shop is in my home


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Deb - you may have the gift of the ability and the sensitivity to see or feel spirits that others can't. If you want, seek someone else who has the ability to help you refine and understand what you are experiencing.


 I call that having spirit fingers. Supposedly my FIL says the wife has the gift of them... so, in good ol' tacky LH fashion, I will hold my hands out away from my by body, wiggle my fingers and say "I can feel the spirits my friends..." Spirit fingers are really tendrils reaching out and over to the ethereal netherworld.



CrazedHaunter said:


> Goblin, Hell yeah I would and I'd furnish it with some of those awesome chairs... Besides I don't believe in ghosts..


CH, don't you know that Goblin is a forum bot that just posts pictures along with an occasional anecdote?



Copchick said:


> Shenanigans? Shenanigans? Remember this? Cracks me up!
> 
> Shenanigans super troopers- 720p! - YouTube


Who in the hell can forget that?! ...assuming someone has seen the movie. HILARIOUS flick. 



Evil Queen said:


> Rainbows and love and lil' kitten kisses!
> 
> I think this is the scariest thing you've ever said.


I second that.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Well, I got the results from my Sgt. Exam this morning. I placed third in two of the counties I applied for, and 27th out of 200 in the state. I'm glad I passed, but I could have done better.


Congrats dude. What would have been the advantage of "doing better" besides personal fulfillment?


----------



## scareme

Gobby, love the picture. I probably think about these things more than others. I know the kitty is trying to hide the evidence. But then I thought what if the kitty pooped the skull. How cool if I had a kitty who could poop out styrofoam skulls. I could build a wall of skulls, a fireplace made out of skulls, skull arches. The possibilities are endless. Like I said, I probably think about these things more than others. 

debbie, how cool about your daughter. What did she say about it?

Roxy, I loved Uncle Walt too. Remember the skit on SNL where Jane Curtin stalked Walter Cronkite? It was hilarious. 

Tell a Lie Day! Oh wow. A day set up just for me. This will be my new 4th favorite holiday. Now I need to get out there and start celebrating.


----------



## scareme

Hey! You're looking good today!


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## Zurgh

RoxyB, People that lie can't be this cute...wait...

Rain... Raining... A brief respite from the cute...

WB, Will.

Scary truths for lie day....

Science!... is based of logical theory, meaning best guess... not to mention many so called scientists have fudged to outright fabricated results for personal gain. Truth be told, we know so very little about the true nature of the universe and it's workings... and some still go and muck it all up. Yet, many happily gobble up each new "fact" like it is gospel truth, always thinking we are just one step away from knowing everything. At one time, physics could show us how to make an A-bomb, but could not prove that bumblebees could fly... the math just didn't work. Yet, bumblebees still could fly...

Big government... It's biggest client is not the people, but the government it self.

World leaders and major politicians... are not stupid, and do know what they are doing. Some even think they have your best interests at heart, 'cause they think they know whats better for you, than you do! Just look at all the "stupid people" stories used to justify nanny laws...

The media... does this even need to be explained? Look! Justin Bebir and her twin brother, Myley Sirius just got matching satanic face tattoos! and kicked a puppy! Never mind anything useful... if it bleeds, it leads... and now, a word from our sponsors...

Other things that could have got you locked up for paranoid delusions not 10 years ago...
Agencies that can and admittedly are monitoring & recording phone calls illegally...
Deadly asteroids that came out of nowhere, and passed within the Earth and Moons orbit...
Some Politicians were recently caught in a sting operation, attempting to broker deals to smuggle military grade weapons (like RPG launchers and Heavy machine guns) to gangs and illegal pot farmers (and potently terrorists)... What's worse is they were also pushing major anti-gun laws for the citizens... so, take away leagal guns from the law abiding, and sell bazokas and gatling guns to criminals... That is not a gun control issue, it's a politician control issue.

Dammit, the rain has stopped... noooooo skweee!!!

Oops, I might have towld a wittle fib...

Ooo, look! Rainbows! I love you all, berry bewwy much!...Tehehe:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

scareme said:


> Hey! You're looking good today!


So this would be the "tell a lie" for the day?


----------



## Troll Wizard




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Lord Homicide said:


> Congrats dude. What would have been the advantage of "doing better" besides personal fulfillment?


Slightly higher on the promotion register. Plus I don't like to feel like someone beat me. LOL


----------



## Goblin

April 5th is...........

Ride an ostrich to work day!
Take a zombie to lunch day!
Tap dance blindfolded down the stairs day!
Build a killer robot day!
Declare war on your neighbors day!


----------



## DandyBrit

Goblin - can I let the zombie lunch on my workmate? We don't get on and I think today is going to be a BAD DAY.


----------



## Copchick

I wish I could ride an ostrich to work. I wouldn't have to sit in traffic. That bird will go around all that and maybe I would get home at a decent time. Easy parking, no gas to pay for, maybe an occasional huge omelet for breakfast.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow! 9:47 a.m. and I am the ONLY ONE on the forum.....(I know how Scareme feels now) Oh Boy! I am going to run with scissors, hold my breath until I turn blue, break a mirror, eat something and then immediately go swimming....I'm going to break ALL the rules since you guys aren't around to stop me!


----------



## Lunatic

^^^^^STOP!
You so crazy!
Your husband is thinking...ah crap! She's going through one of her episodes again.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lunatic said:


> ^^^^^STOP!
> You so crazy!
> Your husband is thinking...ah crap! She's going through one of her episodes again.


:jol:Ha, ha! I think I've worn my husband down...he just looks at me when I do things like that and shakes his head. (But just so you know...he can be weird too...after 11 years, I've rubbed off on him.):googly:


----------



## Lunatic

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Ha, ha! I think I've worn my husband down...he just looks at me when I do things like that and shakes his head. (But just so you know...he can be weird too...after 11 years, I've rubbed off on him.):googly:


I've been married for almost 11 years too!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lunatic said:


> I've been married for almost 11 years too!


:jol: We're twins! I was married 11 years ago today! We were married in a historic Methodist church on a barrier island. The wedding party had to be ferried across to the island and then drive down the beach in SUV's and walk to the old fishing village. It was kind of the best day ever! It even rained a tiny bit on us...which is supposed to be lucky. (I think)


----------



## Lunatic

Happy anniversary Pumpkin5!


----------



## Hairazor

Happy anniversary P5 and many more


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Happy Anniversary Jana


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Anniversary P5!


----------



## Copchick

Happy anniversary Jana!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy anniversary, P5

My observation for the day - I have come to appreciate the benefit of moving to a new location a few times in my life, because folks who live in the same house for 40 years sure can accumulate a lot of stuff:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Awwww, thanks everyone! It was a "chill" day down at the coast....chilling...relaxing...swinging in the hammock with my honey. All in all...a perfect day! (if the true me comes out...it was a bit windy though.......you know me.....I've got to complain about something...)


----------



## Zurgh

Happy anniversary, Lunatic & P5!


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> My observation for the day - I have come to appreciate the benefit of moving to a new location a few times in my life, because folks who live in the same house for 40 years sure can accumulate a lot of stuff:googly:


I've lived in mine for 54 years!


----------



## Goblin

Happy Anniversary Lunatic and the other lunatic! Just kidding. Congratulations Pumpkin5! 
May you both have a thousand more!

PS: Ya'll didn't know I could ride a skateboard at my age, did you?


----------



## DandyBrit

I thought it was Santa?


----------



## Zurgh

Late night on the forums... Hmmm, all the trouble I could cause... Start the nefarious music, piano cat!:googly:


----------



## scareme

Hot diggity! Drops of water are falling out of the clouds! Rain! I'm so happy. The dogs, not so happy. I can't get them to go outside to do their business. What wimps. 

P5, Congrats on your Anniversary. And to spend it at the seaside must be heaven. Lucky dog. 

Zurgh, I love me a piano playing cat, but ragtime? How did you know?


----------



## Zurgh

scareme, your new prop told me...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

If you look at that kitty's face, she looks so innocent. But you know she's going to kill someone. I know, I'm the Cat Whisperer. And they all tell me the same thing. They're going to kill someone. Even the ragtime piano playing cat, he wants to kill someone too.

Here's a kitty that's going to kill a great dane. And it won't be pretty.


----------



## Zurgh

Paranoia cat thinks you're on to something...


----------



## Goblin

That's why I gave the monkey a gun............a trusty 1000 shooter!


----------



## Zurgh

scareme was right, but who knew cats could fly?


----------



## Death's Door

LOL!!! The above posts are too much this early in the morning. I love it! 

Finally got outside on Sunday to do some major yard clean up. It felt good to be out in the sun. Also worked on some things for the upcoming Kid's Easter Party this Sunday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know yesterday was Yard Work Day, because today is Lower Back Pain Day:jol: Worth it, though, because we got the azaleas fertilized, front beds cleaned of the final bits of debris, a layer of composted cow manure applied and topped with shredded hardwood mulch, trees and bushes pruned a bit, and another round of spiky balls of death raked up. 

The front yard still needs to be treated for weeds and fertilized, and then all we have left to do is the extensive backyard:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Drunkies discovered the broken planter that my plow guy hit and responded by putting up a "hidden" trail camera..one that is supposed to take a pic of game as it walks by. In researching this, do you know it is NOT illegal for someone to put a camera on their property and surveill YOU? The only way I may be able to force them to take this thing down is because it's pointing towards our bedroom, and photographing people in their bedroom is illegal. HOW is this legal?? (sigh). Aren't these a- holes dead yet>?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hang on ladies... let me gather the best looking ones... LOL, that coupon gambling scene in Mr. Mom just passed through my mind.


----------



## Onewish1

Yeah it is crazy. . Can record video of anything .. outside your property or in.. As long as the camera is on your property. . I would respond with video cameras facing back at them


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Lord Homicide

Lol, I posted my previous post in the wrong thread.


----------



## Adam I

Rain ... again


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Sun is out, and a high of 74 today, in fact sunny for most of the week here! Kind of nice running around in shorts and tee's! Spring has sprung!*_


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

That time of year again - April 8 is Draw A Bird Day.


----------



## Zurgh

This kind of bird work?:googly:








Sowwy, I didn't even twy...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think that's the British interpretation of "bird"


----------



## Zurgh

I might have gotten this wrong, too, then...








:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Call me simple, but I love this..... http://happyplace.someecards.com/30443/dog-is-unmoved-by-crazy-goat-licking-his-back


----------



## Copchick

That is funny Deb! Looks like the goat is trying to get him to play with him, or maybe he's just washing his back.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goats crack me up


----------



## Hauntiholik

The moon and Mars opposition look incredible tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^We just went outside to look at Mars - lucked out and have a fairly clear sky for viewing.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

Mornin'.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Zurgh

I'm having both a "senior" moment and Déjà vu... as I swear this very question came up before...










Isn't this the work of one of our felow members here?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Zurgh said:


> I'm having both a "senior" moment and Déjà vu... as I swear this very question came up before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this the work of one of our felow members here?


It's the work of Jon Beinart. Toddlerpedes


----------



## Zurgh

Thanks, Haunti! Didn't one of our own make something similar, or do I have brain damage?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Well Zurg whether one of ours built one or not. The question of rain bramage is still debatable..


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Call me simple, but I love this..... http://happyplace.someecards.com/30443/dog-is-unmoved-by-crazy-goat-licking-his-back


I worked with that girl/goat before. She can't take a hint and ignoring her wouldn't make her go away.



Hauntiholik said:


> The moon and Mars opposition look incredible tonight.


Darn, it looks like I picked the wrong night to go to bed early.



Zurgh said:


> Thanks, Haunti! Didn't one of our own make something similar, or do I have brain damage?


You're asking a loaded question aren't you?


----------



## debbie5

there have been similar doll-sculpture
thingies posted in the past...not sure if they were made by anyone here.


----------



## Zurgh

Must have just been in someones post then, thanks deb.

As to the brain damage question, anything is possible when you believe in the powers of RAINBOWS! ...or have been hit by 480 volt...

Ooo, blast from the past, found an old avatar...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I remember that avatar

Butternut squash soup - it's what's for lunch...


----------



## Goblin

Time for my 6 months checkup with the heart doctor. Hope I get a good report. Keep your fingers crossed.
I really hate getting that blood work done!


----------



## scareme

Oh no! They just played, It's a Small World" on the TV. It's 7:20 in the morning, and now that song will be in my head for the rest of the day. Well, if I have to suffer, so do you...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Na na na na - I'm not listening, I'm not listening


----------



## Death's Door

Goblin - good luck with your checkup. I know you will do good.

Sorry Scareme - can't hear "It's a Small World" song because of all the voices in my head today. They seemed to be having a meeting. 

It was too nice out to come to work today. Was very close to making something up so I could enjoy this day outside.


----------



## Hairazor

Hope you Ace it Goblin! If having lots of sassiness is a plus you got it made!


----------



## Goblin

My blood pressure and EKG were good. They compared my EKG to my last
one and there was no change which I good. Waiting on the results of my
blood work. My next appointment is in October.


----------



## Copchick

Good to hear it went well Goblin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 11 is:

Eight Track Tape Day - Do you remember those? I do

Barbershop Quartet Day - Here's an example with an appropriate song:






National Submarine Day - You can take this to either mean the underwater mode of transportation or the sandwich you get at a deli.


----------



## scareme

Oh bugger! I cleaned out the pond plants winter die off, and now my hands smell like rotten pond scum. I've washed them a half a dozen times, and I can still smell them. What can I remove the smell with?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

lemon juice and salt. Then tomato juice.

Or is that my salad dressing recipe...?


----------



## Pumpkin5

scareme said:


> Oh bugger! I cleaned out the pond plants winter die off, and now my hands smell like rotten pond scum. I've washed them a half a dozen times, and I can still smell them. What can I remove the smell with?


:jol:I agree with the lemon juice. I use Gojo citrus hand scrub down at the shop....it cleans EVERYTHING off...(including your skin)


----------



## Zurgh

Lemons are amazing little yellow balls of zestfulness!

Today is Punch Violence In The Face Day. Let's all go out there and and attack violent acts with extreme over-reactive responses! Example, this wooden dummy had a vaguely threatening pose so I stabs it, repeatedly... stab stab stabstabstabstab!








What? Fight fire with water, you say? No, silly, use thermite torches, lava, and star hot plasma! What could possibly go wrong?:googly:


----------



## debbie5

white vinegar


----------



## Evil Queen

Try washing your hands in coffee. Of course make sure it's not hot enough to burn your skin.


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, I sure hope by now something has worked on your hands but if not, washing them using toothpaste instead of soap is an option.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I am freaky about bad smells on my hands...my go to is lemon juice, but thanks everyone for all the new things to try...Hairazor, I love the toothpaste idea. Minty fresh is always a good idea!


----------



## Lunatic

Toothpaste? Well then don't forget to floss your fingers.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lunatic said:


> Toothpaste? Well then don't forget to floss your fingers.


:jol:Oh....never fear...I ALWAYS floss....almost compulsively!


----------



## Troll Wizard

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Oh....never fear...I ALWAYS floss....almost compulsively!


_*Acid is always a sure cure fire way of getting smells of one's hands! It also removes fingerprints, and any other body part that may give you problems, you know....like the smell thing! It's just one thing you can always count on for sure!

It's always worked for me, that's for dang sure! :xbones: LOL!!!
*_


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Evil Queen

Cute.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I could see my wife and the dogs ripping me to shreds if I attempted to implement that particular costume theme here. My only saving grace would be to dress the wife as Glenda the good witch. 

I think I would do well as the tin man, though. The psychotic, fire breathing steampunk tin man...


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I didn't get enough sleep last night but it's okay I'm sure I'll end up sleeping on the way to my aunt's later on today and I can catch up on my sleep.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

scareme said:


> Oh bugger! I cleaned out the pond plants winter die off, and now my hands smell like rotten pond scum. I've washed them a half a dozen times, and I can still smell them. What can I remove the smell with?


OK, this is a trick I learned years ago to remove the smell of garlic off my hands after I've minced it and it works for other odors too.

Stainless steel. After you mince garlic (or other things) wipe your hands back and forth on the non sharp part of the blade under running water. Smell your hands...see all gone.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Darrel and I got offered an opportunity to do some work for an independent film. I I have to call the producer tomorrow and get a few more details, and then we'll work up a price and time estimate for them. Hopefully, they'll agree with it and we'll get some work.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

PrettyGhoul said:


> wipe your hands back and forth on the non sharp part of the blade under running water. Smell your hands...see all gone.


oh ... the NON sharp edge ...

fingers ... see, all gone. Nurse!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I know it sounds odd, especially if you aren't in the kitchen a lot, like I am. But it does work. And yes, non sharp end....its sad I even have to give that warning.


----------



## scareme

I appreciate all the suggestions. I ended up using lemon, and it worked well. It was right around lunch time, and although I had washed my hands several times, when I tried to eat the BLT we had for lunch, the smell of my hands made me unable to eat. But, as I said, the lemon juice worked. If not, I would have tried some of the other suggestions. We were out working in the yard and gardens again today. I was so tired I fell asleep watching news tonight. I don't recall dreaming, I hadn't been asleep more than 20 minutes. But when Rick woke me up I yelled, "Toad lily!". I had planted some new ones today. I found some yellow ones, and I want to see what they will do. I guess they were still on my mind.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

The foliage from our toad lily has already made an appearance - blooms are a ways down the road, but the plant(s) are looking healthy.

Gonna be 82 degrees today.


----------



## Hauntiholik

In the 70s yesterday and snow right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're getting some rather unusual weather there, Haunti

We're going to have a low near 30 sometime this week. Mother Nature is truly fickle.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, Darrel and I got offered a job building a prop and effect for an independent film. We are going to start working on it this coming week. I'm super excited and can't wait to see our work on film.


----------



## Copchick

Good to hear Bio! I hope all goes well for your creations and you'll get more offers and recognition from this. How's Darrel doing since his injury last year? All recovered?


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Bio!


----------



## debbie5

Bio, you are now officially named "My Other Brother Darrel"


----------



## Pumpkin5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Well, Darrel and I got offered a job building a prop and effect for an independent film. We are going to start working on it this coming week. I'm super excited and can't wait to see our work on film.


:jol:Good luck Bio. You rock, my friend.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

What is this, and where am I? A forum for haunting, what a swell idea, I should come here more often!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

WTH!!!!! It's snowing!!! Mother Nature is really laughing at us now. Tornado watches all weekend, and now snow. Well, at least the weather hasn't been boring. All that yard work this weekend has left me sore. I guess today would be a good day to soak in the tub and take it easy.


----------



## scareme

Hey Everybody, get to work!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Holy cow, it was 60 this morning and now its 36 and windy with a few snow flakes. Did I over sleep and miss summer. Geeeeeeez.


----------



## Zurgh

New wig...


----------



## Bone Dancer

The wig really sets off your eyes


----------



## Death's Door

Haunti and Scare with their crazy weather!

Bio - Great news on the movie prop you need to make. Sounds exciting.

Had a busy weekend and the weather was awesome. I made 96 cupcakes altogether and took 80 of them to the Kids' Easter Party on Sunday. This was my first real gig for the Ladies' Auxilliary that I signed up for and worked with the committee from beginning to end. I was a little nervous with getting the raffle kids prizes but managed to get some really cool prizes that the kids liked and also put together a few adult raffle prizes too. I made an easter wreath with silk flowers, picked up a yankee candle that had the "Peeps" smell, and put together a large basket of real tulips, hyacinths (sp) and pansies. It was a great day for the Easter Bunny to make its arrival and for the easter egg that we had for the kids. I came home as a happy, pooped puppy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good deed for the day - taking a carload of recyclables and trash from Spooky1's mom's house to the dump/recycling center.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Copchick said:


> Good to hear Bio! I hope all goes well for your creations and you'll get more offers and recognition from this. How's Darrel doing since his injury last year? All recovered?


He's doing better. About 90% recovered. Still has to do PT for his hand and arm once a week, and has to keep the hand moisturized because the skin healed with a plastic-like outer layer. He's been teaching himself to sculpt with his other hand just to take up the slack.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Have we all filed our tax returns? The clock is ticking, ticking, ticking....:jol:


----------



## Troll Wizard

RoxyBlue said:


> Have we all filed our tax returns? The clock is ticking, ticking, ticking....:jol:


_*Yup...long time ago, already got some money back! Need to rework taxes so I can keep more of it during the year though! Although it's kind of nice to get something back at the first of the year! :googly:*_


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Have we all filed our tax returns? The clock is ticking, ticking, ticking....:jol:


In and waiting for my return. Really proud of myself this year. I got it in early and didnt have to get an extension this year. I hate doing accounting.


----------



## scareme

For a change, we got ours in last month. Our son is an accountant, and for some reason, we are the last one he gets done. There have been years when we have mailed on the 15th. So I'm happy. And we don't even have to pay to get our taxes done. We just paid for 4 years of collage, and the rest is free. 

I read somewhere it cost $241,080 to raise a child until they are 18. But they are worth every penny. Right Lord H? It's to late to change your mind now.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ok,I am putting my snow shovel away again and that's it.


----------



## Zurgh

A sign of the catpocalypse...:googly:


----------



## Copchick

HAPPY TAX DAY EVERYONE! Hope you mailed your taxes in, if not, get off the computer and get busy!!! I've had the same tax guy since I started with the police department (nearly 22 years ago!) and I was early this year. Early, meaning I mailed him the signed forms last Friday.  I've gotten to the point where I could probably do them myself but I don't have the time. He's the professional, he does them.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*wipes sweat away from eyes* that took forever to get through four weeks of posts! Let's get to it, then!



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Today is National Puppy Day! Make a difference in your life and go out and adopt a puppy that needs a home. It's the best thing you could ever do.


I'm celebrating this day a little late I think. On March 31st, I adopted a puppy. His name is Jack. Didn't plan on it, but it happened just the same. I went to a pet expo here in town and even saw Pit Boss was there signing autographs. I got to pet Hurclues too!



Copchick said:


> I love pocket doors in a house! I wish I had an old house with pocket doors. We have alot of old houses in certain sections of the city and when I'm in one, I always look to see if the home owners still use them. What memories Scareme, having the pocket doors as an entry to Christmas morning. That would have been so exciting as a child. Sorry to hear your trip to Iowa was not so great. That sucks driving all that way, having to work and go to the emergency room to boot! Hope you're feeling better.


We have pocket doors in my house...two of them and both have been messed up and have come off the wheels.



Goblin said:


> Seen these two chairs on Everything Halloween (Facebook)............
> 
> My cat Garfield has gotten to where he lays on my chest with his head
> under my chin at night. He's very impatient about it too, won't wait for
> me to spread the blankets out! lol.


That is awesome! I want one!



RoxyBlue said:


> Have we all filed our tax returns? The clock is ticking, ticking, ticking....:jol:


I don't file taxes, but maybe sometime in the future...I believe my sister claims me as a dependent on hers though.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

There, now that the catching up has been done, i can add my own news.

Besides adopting Jack. (he had another name, Squirt...but he doesn't need the encouragment.) Its a good Halloween name, I think. He'll be joining Bruiser in the haunt this year. He's small show the costume options should be easier this year.










Also, my big toe started hurting...went to the clinic and it's an infection...for a diabetic like me, that's bad, so ive been on two heavy antibiotics. I go back to the clinic tomorrow to see the doc again. It hasn't gotten any worse, so I won't need to be hospitalized. I hope.

Other then that, nothing much more to report.


----------



## Hairazor

Dark Angel your Jack is totally adorable. 

Hope your toe clears up with no complications.


----------



## scareme

Zurgh, that cat is freaky! You would have thought someone would have taught him to chew with his mouth closed. I'm sure there are a lot of dinner parties he has not been invited to for that reason. 

DA, your new baby is a doll, and Jack is a far better name. Just wondering, does he have two ears? Good luck with your toe. How long has it been hurting?


----------



## debbie5

Two days ago, it was 80 degrees. It is now 23 and we have 1 1/2 inches (maybe more) of snow on the ground. Yuck.


----------



## Zurgh

Banana eating cat is trippy, scareme... almost looks like a puppet. 

Welcome back home, DA!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*sigh* yeah, he does, his ears kind of flop, so one of his ears was flopped back when the picture was taken.

My toe has been hurting since Friday night. When I discovered that it was infected.


----------



## Goblin

Super Slayer!


----------



## Hairazor

Storm Beast


----------



## Dark Angel 27

King Clown...ugh...that is a stupid name....


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Wizard Blade for me and Chef Crazy for Spooky1

King Clown is not that bad, DA. Lots of folks are afraid of clowns:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

LOL yeah, I'm one of them! Not really afraid. They just creep me out.


----------



## Hairazor

I would like to mention it is National Library Week so be sure to make a trip to your local one to show your support and see what is new


----------



## Death's Door

Hello Everyone -

Well, my new name is Pistol Slice. Can't say that I care for it, but, what the hay.

DA - Jack is a cutie pie!!!!! I hope your toe gets better. 

Temps in our area dropped to 30 degrees last night. While I was traveling to work this morning, I noticed some of the cars had snow on them. I guess some parts of NJ and PA did receive snow in the early hours. 

Hubby's dart team is in the playoffs and will be having their game tonight. Fingers crossed that his team does not get eliminated.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We had temps below freezing and some sleet last night. Our newly budded out flowers and plants were looking a little pinched this morning.


----------



## scareme

The Big Machete. Growing up, I had a younger cousin with the same name. So to distinguish us, I was big Laurie, and she was little Lori. As such, I'm not to fond of the title Big. 

I was just at the Library last week, but I will be more than glad to visit again this week. I don't get there as often as I did when the kids were little. We were there all the time. And my son's first job was at that same library. I had to smile, I was at the library, with my son returning books, not long ago. And he said he remembered the first time he ever touched a computer was at the library. I was amazed he remembered because he was only 5 years old, and I would take him there and play simple, click on the red box games. I wish I knew as much about computers as he does now.


----------



## DandyBrit

Crack Killer - sounds a lot cooler than I actually am.


----------



## deadSusan

General Death here.
When we were kids my mom took us to the library during the summer. We would have lunch then read. Some of us took a nap as a result, but I was able to get in a lot of reading. I loved it. And it provided her some much needed quiet time during the day. I imagine five kids, seven days a week would get a little noisy and hectic.


----------



## Copchick

Allow me to introduce myself, Shadow Kill. I kinda like it, sounds mysterious or a name for a vigilante or serial killer. 

I loved the library when I was little. I still use it to get DVD's, CD's or the good old fashioned book. I love mine, they're great people that work there.


----------



## debbie5

I'd go to the library, but we all have fines on our cards from a few books & DVD's getting accidently put into a storage box for an entire **year**...Umm, hubs, those are not ours....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

That precisely is why I don't go to the library anymore...unless it's for Halloween crafts books. But I used to go all the time when I was younger. The Library was my escape!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

April 17 is:


Blah, Blah, Blah Day - Apparently this is the day for getting stuff done that people have been nagging you to do for a while (sounds as if it should have been named "Nag Nag Nag" Day).

National Cheeseball Day - This can be either the puffy snack ones or the real cheese ones you see on hostess trays at parties.

National High Five Day - Our first dog learned how to do a high five on command. I'm trying to teach this useful skill now to my co-worker's German shepherd.

Pet Owners Independence Day - Send your dog or cat to work and stay home yourself. The dog is likely to be just as productive and the cat will just tell everyone else what to do


----------



## scareme

Everyday is Nag Nag Nag Day around here. And my cat is showing her independence around here today. I came down to a house full of feathers. As I'm looking around for the bird I keep thinking, I hope it got away. Nope. Found it half eaten in the kitchen. So far this year, Cat III, Birds 0. 

We are having a garage sale next weekend, so I need to go through another closet today. At least I'm getting my spring cleaning done.


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> April 17 is:
> Pet Owners Independence Day - Send your dog or cat to work and stay home yourself. The dog is likely to be just as productive and the cat will just tell everyone else what to do


I wish! As far as Oscar, my obsessive, micro-managing furry boss, he can take a break whenever it pleases him. When my brother and I take a break, within a minute of leaving the office, Oscar starts meowing loudly letting us know that breaks over already. 

Last week, my brother called/texted me to let me know that he didn't have the work order until Friday morning. I called and made arrangements to be there around 5:30 p.m. on Friday. Apparently, Oscar didn't get the call/text. Even though the work order wasn't there on Thursday and I didn't show up, he went through the house meowing and interrogating my brother, SIL, and nephew as to my whereabouts. How did he know it was Thursday? :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think Oscar has a crush on you, DD


----------



## Zurgh

I knew this was going to happen, one day... but nobody listened...:googly:


----------



## Zurgh

Eye warned you









She creeps me out...









In honor of blablabla day









This is a very interesting pop star...
...this could be me, from the future, or one of my spawn...:googly:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

I love that one Gobby.


----------



## Troll Wizard




----------



## Headless

Hey guys!!! Have had a bit of down time the past couple of weeks to try to catch up with the rest of the world. Still no buyers on our house, but on a positive note Shane is doing much better. We sold our old caravan today which was kind of sad really because there were so many memories associated with it but on the positive side we will be able to create some new memories soon as well. Work has been stressful but I've just been trying to stay quiet and calm and get through the worst of it all. I think I see the light at the end of the tunnel! At least it's Easter and I have four days to relax.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Well, I got the results from my Sgt. Exam this morning. I placed third in two of the counties I applied for, and 27th out of 200 in the state. I'm glad I passed, but I could have done better.


Awwww Bio congratulations! Don't beat yourself up about the result -- passed is passed!



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: We're twins! I was married 11 years ago today! We were married in a historic Methodist church on a barrier island. The wedding party had to be ferried across to the island and then drive down the beach in SUV's and walk to the old fishing village. It was kind of the best day ever! It even rained a tiny bit on us...which is supposed to be lucky. (I think)


Happy Anniversary Jana!



Goblin said:


> My blood pressure and EKG were good. They compared my EKG to my last one and there was no change which I good. Waiting on the results of my blood work. My next appointment is in October.


So please the results were better Goblin!



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Well, Darrel and I got offered a job building a prop and effect for an independent film. We are going to start working on it this coming week. I'm super excited and can't wait to see our work on film.


Congratulations again Bio! That is awesome!

Hope everyone is happy & well. Happy Birthday to all those I've missed and welcome to the newbies!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Server problems at work make co-workers cranky...


----------



## Bone Dancer

I hate spring cleaning, inside and out.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Today....I think I will slip on a banana! Never done it before, something new to try! *_


----------



## Copchick

^ Will that be your costume for this year? Can you find bananas big enough to wear TW?


----------



## Headless

LOL Tina.......


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HHhhhhmmmmmm.......?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Troll Wizard said:


>


Already been done...every time I visit the Wal-Mart by my house, worst one in San Antonio...every time I go there, I leave close to a melt down.


----------



## jdubbya

My son is home from Afghanistan! Picked him up at the airport today and he totally surprised Mrs. dubs (which we captured on video!). He is doing well and is so glad to be back home. A great Easter gift!!


----------



## Hairazor

Doing the Happy Dance for you jdubbya!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

Jdubbya - Welcome home to your son! That is an awesome Easter surprise!


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> . I read somewhere it cost $241,080 to raise a child until they are 18. But they are worth every penny. Right Lord H? It's to late to change your mind now.


 lol. Where did you read that?! I'm sure I racked up a larger tab than that through 18yo . Worth every penny? I don't know yet, I have yet to find out.


----------



## scareme

jdubbya said:


> My son is home from Afghanistan! Picked him up at the airport today and he totally surprised Mrs. dubs (which we captured on video!). He is doing well and is so glad to be back home. A great Easter gift!!


What a great Easter present for your family. I'm so glad you got the surprise reunion on tape. Will you share it with us? I love watching those on u-tube. I sit and bawl my eyes out. My husband says 1-How can watching strangers make you cry? And 2-Why do you watch them if they make your cry? So I'm prepared to cry for your video. lol



Lord Homicide said:


> lol. Where did you read that?! I'm sure I racked up a larger tab than that through 18yo . Worth every penny? I don't know yet, I have yet to find out.


The CNN Money site. But It's from Aug. of 2013, so it's probably gone up since then. Are they worth every penny? Just ask judbbya. 
http://money.cnn.com/2013/08/14/pf/cost-children/


----------



## Hairazor

I think this would work well for me in the morning:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^


----------



## Zurgh

Wonderful news, jdubbya!


----------



## Goblin

Happy Easter to all my forum friends!

 That's great news Jdubbya!

 Cooked a ham and turkey for Easter. Garfield is worrying us to death. He
doesn't want to wait. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I will be going to his brother's house for Easter dinner. My sister-in-law definitely subscribes to the "food is love" philosophy, because even though there will only be five of us there, she will have prepared enough food to feed a family of 16.

And that is why God invented Tupperware - leftovers for the rest of the week


----------



## Bone Dancer

Just got back from my brothers for Easter dinner. It now nap time.


----------



## Copchick

Pittsburgh had a perfect Easter today. It was 72 degrees and all sunshine! My mom made the best ham and even though I am way too stuffed and cannot eat anymore, I keep thinking about how one more bite might be possible.


----------



## Goblin

My sister came over and had dinner with us. Great meal........Ham, Turkey,
Au graten potatoes, carrots, corn muffins........and sugar free apple pie for
dessert! Leftovers tomorrow.

Too bad all the kids are grown. Miss the "extra" candy the Easter Bunny
left and the Easter egg hunts! lol


----------



## Zurgh

Watch for the label...









Eat up! 
The Lewis Least Lawn Labs new food-like products has been cleared by the FDA!
It did cost us the entire bribe budget... er, legal and yummy! 








So good, you'll never want to buy Brand X or Y chow ever again. Or anything else. From the first bite, you will never again even THINK about anything else. You will probably state "All Hail Zurgh, Dark Overlord of Our Galaxy!" For no obvious reason. It's that good! May or may not contain mind controlling agents. 
:googly:​


----------



## Hairazor

Zurgh, will that ^ be a regional speciality or will it be available everywhere?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think the little dude on the left has his eye on gazelle for dessert.


----------



## Lord Homicide

COPCHICK:





Zurgh, reminiscent of Motel Hell


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, almost 80, windows open and the breeze blowing through the house, wonderful.


----------



## Copchick

Kinda gross, Lord H, that was pretty much how it felt. No, I couldn't have fit a thin mint either.  (Isn't Monty Python great?)


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's one of those scenes where you don't want to be watching while you're eating


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Hoping a cup of hot peppermint tea is going to clear up this cough I just developed.


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Hoping a cup of hot peppermint tea is going to clear up this cough I just developed.


Roxy - hope you get better.

Had a nice 4-day Easter weekend at home with the hubby. Hung out with my SIL and friend for our annual "Operation Easter Basket" Saturday night. We get together, have a few drinks and food and start assembling the Easter baskets for the kids. I'm the one that uses gets the trash to take home so no evidence is found by the kids. Also, I get some of the candy that doesn't fit in the kids' baskets.  Made up the hubby's basket with sugar-free candies and when I came downstairs on Sunday morning, he already had raided it.

Did get some time in the garden yesterday to clean up the leaves. I still have a lot to do.


----------



## Copchick

I hate spring colds; hope you feel better soon Roxy.


----------



## debbie5

So sad to see that Glenn Campbell's Alzheimer's has progressed so fast. Such a talented guy: played a ton of instruments, sang with almost everyone who was someone, and had a voice that was like liquid honey....so mellow. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qoymGCDYzU#t=34


----------



## Hairazor

OK, who's up for a pair of these:


----------



## Bone Dancer

As part of a costume maybe, but other wise, I don't think so.

Today was chilly, windy and rained. Reminded me of last Halloween.


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Hoping a cup of hot peppermint tea is going to clear up this cough I just developed.


Sure hope its not what I came down with a couple weeks ago. It took almost three weeks to clear up and I was sore from coughing for another couple of days. Hope your feeling better Roxy.


----------



## Troll Wizard

debbie5 said:


> So sad to see that Glenn Campbell's Alzheimer's has progressed so fast. Such a talented guy: played a ton of instruments, sang with almost everyone who was someone, and had a voice that was like liquid honey....so mellow. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qoymGCDYzU#t=34


_*I too was very disappointed to hear of his illness progressing to this point. It was just last year at this time, or a little earlier that he was going on his last tour before he would have trouble remembering things.

When I read that, things just wasn't quite the same all day. He is a very talented person! It's sad to see anyone who has this disease just kind of.....fade away. Especially when someone like him who can sing, will eventually forget that he ever could. So Sad! *_


----------



## Plastic Ninja

I'm thrilled to death to be able to say I got a signed vinyl from the drummer of my favorite band yesterday. Such an awesome guy, and an awesome vinyl to boot.

https://scontent-b-atl.xx.fbcdn.net...438_686106854802020_3762760838373986995_n.jpg

It says titan protects on the cover, the first bit got cut off.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

Hump day!!! I love this camel.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Hairazor said:


> OK, who's up for a pair of these:


 The gold ones look like my ex-mother in law's feet. But, she's the devil so that's understandable.


----------



## Death's Door

Hairazor - Friggin' sweet shoes!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Hairazor said:


> OK, who's up for a pair of these:


:jol:Those are soooo cool! I was a unicorn a few years back, those would have been perfection! (I was a black unicorn...you know...soul less creature that I am.)


----------



## Lunatic

Okay, seriously?
I know woman love shoes and I accept that because some of them look damn hot.
But wow....those I'm sorry to say do nothing for me. MOOOOO!!!


----------



## Copchick

@ Bio - LOL!!


----------



## Spooky1

Hairazor said:


> OK, who's up for a pair of these:


Is that what Hoofers wear?


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like Roxy has managed to get the flu. Either that or she's a really good actress and just wants to be waited on.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Spooky1 said:


> Looks like Roxy has managed to get the flu. Either that or she's a really good actress and just wants to be waited on.


^:undecidekin: Sorry to hear Roxy is sick. I'm sure she is really sick. Only a really twisted person (me) would fake sick to get out of work...


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Well I've been listening to CreepyPasta's tonight. They are seriously interesting and I love listening to them on Youtube! =) Love listening to them late at night especially.


----------



## Zurgh

Get well soon, RoxyB!



Graveyard_Ghost said:


> Well I've been listening to CreepyPasta's tonight. They are seriously interesting and I love listening to them on Youtube! =) Love listening to them late at night especially.


Ever listen to the "CrappyPastas", some are stupid funny.

Today started out rather crappy. My PC has been acting up & finally crashed this morning. Fortunately I had most everything backed up. Good thing it wasn't the business computer... that would have sucked.

I tried to fry up some eggs for breakfast, but when I flipped em' they disappeared... took a moment to figure out they landed on the other side of the stove top... all over it. Figured it was a coffee only breakfast, as when days start off like this, the next set of fried eggs would have ended up in the carpet.

Did manage to get ENIAC, the PC, working again... just took the right application of a hammer. And now everything is working & backed up.

Then there was 10 hours of "spring cleaning"... and more tomorrow, got to go out & get more weed whipper wire...

Overall, I give the day a 7/10... it was productive, but no one came to the door to announce the winning/inheriting of millions... just as well.:googly:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

^ LOL Goblin that's how I feel most mornings!!!!! 

Hope you are feeling better Roxy!

Finally had another looker through the house yesterday and they spent an hour here. Haven't heard any more but keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## Death's Door

Hope you get better Roxy. I know Spooky1 will take good care of you.


----------



## Evil Queen

I hope you feel better soon Roxy.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Death's Door said:


> Hope you get better Roxy. I know Spooky1 will take good care of you.


Maybe it's just me, but when someone say they will take good care of you, it always sounds a bit aminous. Maybe to many horror movies I guess.


----------



## Goblin

Hope you get well soon Roxy! The flu can be rough!


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Sorry to hear about Roxy getting the flu! Don't ever wish that on anyone these days. But soon she will be her old self again and back on her feet keeping the universe safe for all mankind!*_


----------



## Hairazor

Flu is bad anytime but in the Spring is the worst. Feel better soon Roxy.


----------



## debbie5

Please give Roxy large amounts of tea & love, Spooky1! We need our Roxy up & about!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thank you for all the well wishes, my dears! I don't get the flu very often, but this bout did me in for a few days. Fortunately, I have a very good nurse in the form of Spooky1 to look after me when I'm down and out.

Did manage to get into work today and the only reason I tried is because this is a pay week and I needed to run payroll. Fortunately the fever broke last night, so I'm feeling a little more like my old self. Well, almost...:jol: Dayquil and Nyquil make me a little woozy.


----------



## debbie5

(driving....from the backseat I hear Grace, age 10)
Grace: "Mom, what are the girl part anatomy names again?"
Me: "Well, there's the ovaries, uterus, fallopian tubes.."
Grace: "Aren't fallopians in church? you know, "And now a reading from the letter of St. Paul to the Fallopians"...
I'm not making this stuff up, people. This is why I take meds.


----------



## Lunatic

^^^^Lol! 
Kids are so stinking cute and innocent.


----------



## Copchick

Ha ha! That's funny Deb.

Glad you're feeling a little better Roxy. Get plenty of rest.


----------



## Zurgh

RoxyB is better-er!

Looks like me' Bro got the bid to put in another mind control facility... er, 7-11 convenience store, so I may have to bounce for a week or so. It's 3 hrs away, so we'll be staying there, working 12-18 hrs a day. Not sure if the digs will have wifi, but last time I was too spent to do much but eat & crash after work. Just so you don't send out search party's like last time...:googly:

What, don't tell me you didn't have suspicions about the "nacho cheese"...









And just in case...


----------



## Pumpkin5

*Yay for Fridays!!!*


----------



## Goblin




----------



## DandyBrit

debbie5 said:


> (driving....from the backseat I hear Grace, age 10)
> Grace: "Mom, what are the girl part anatomy names again?"
> Me: "Well, there's the ovaries, uterus, fallopian tubes.."
> Grace: "Aren't fallopians in church? you know, "And now a reading from the letter of St. Paul to the Fallopians"...
> I'm not making this stuff up, people. This is why I take meds.


Ha-ha - absolutely brilliant!!


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Thank you for all the well wishes, my dears! I don't get the flu very often, but this bout did me in for a few days. Fortunately, I have a very good nurse in the form of Spooky1 to look after me when I'm down and out.


Roxy, now that you're feeling a little better. Can I take off the nurse uniform?


----------



## Copchick

Spooky1 said:


> Roxy, now that you're feeling a little better. Can I take off the nurse uniform?


Will there be stripper music for this? :googly:


----------



## Headless

Glad you are on the mend Roxy!!!



Copchick said:


> Will there be stripper music for this? :googly:


LOL funny kid!

Goblin - those last two kitty pics are adorable! And this coming from a dog person.

Deb - so funny. Kids come up with some cracker comments at times.

P5 - I'm liking that to do list. I may add it to mine!

We are absolutely freezing cold here today - the chimney has been blocked and its taken a week to get someone to come out and clean it. They are due in an hour. I may live long enough to let them through the door and relight the fire when they are gone but it is going to be touch and go!

I was planning on getting out in the shed today to make a start on the big clean up. But my back and shoulder are already aching from the cold so I'm not sure if its a good idea or not. I'd like to be able to move tomorrow.


----------



## scareme

Roxy, I'd pay you money if you would take a picture of Spooky1 in a nurses uniform. 

My bottom is dragging. It took a couple of weeks to get everything ready for the garage sale. It ran Thur., Fri. and today. The kids each made a couple hundred, and I made over $400. Hubby says I can do what ever I want with it, so props it is. Daughter is mad because son dropped off his stuff, not priced of course, then shows up this afternoon to collect his money. I guess I should put a little more in her envelope. She worked her hiney off too. 

So now that I've got that done, it's back to Halloween. I've been saying I'm going to make new tombstones for six years now, and this is it. They're cut out, so now I need to start the lettering. Anyone else working on anything?


----------



## scareme

Headless, my husband has cleaned his share of chimneys. If you can wait a week, and put us up, he'll do it for you. Just bundle up really warm until then. And take it easy with the shed. You want to be able to get out of bed tomorrow.


----------



## Headless

You are on Scareme!!!!!! Spare bed waiting!  Even if the chimney gets cleaned today - I'm thinking it probably needs some additional polishing right?


----------



## scareme

Sounds like a plan to me, Headless.

This one is so true, right copchick?


----------



## Zurgh

Found while spring cleaning...


----------



## scareme

Those look neat Zurgh. When did you make them? All I ever find is dust bunnies.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Zurgh

Cool, Gobby! When you do get back later, read me a bed time story?

scareme, made em' last year... probably turn some into more zombies... I tend to find all sorts of body parts when I do spring cleaning... doubt I'm the only haunter that does...:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

I'm forever finding stuff. Mostly when I am looking for something else, the old "what's in this bag" thing. But I am still looking for a box of finials I lost about four years ago. Maybe more shelving would help.


----------



## debbie5

I ran out of shelving, so I'm now hammering nails into the beams of my cellar & garage & hanging up bags of stuff... "Can you bring me that bag of hands & feet, please??"


----------



## Copchick

Scareme, if people wouldn't drink or "dare" to do stupid things, I think I may be out of a job!  

Honestly, sometimes the things people get themselves into, WE think it's funnier than they do.


----------



## scareme

Copchick said:


> Scareme, if people wouldn't drink or "dare" to do stupid things, I think I may be out of a job!
> 
> Honestly, sometimes the things people get themselves into, WE think it's funnier than they do.


I was thinking that too. I bet sometimes it's hard not to laugh out loud at some of the stuff you see.

As I mentioned before, we had a garage sale this weekend. If some of you out there have never had one, you should try it. You meet some interesting people. You can not believe some of the stuff people will buy. A neighbor brought over a ceramic frog that had her legs crossed, was smoking a cigarette and was wearing false eyelashes. I just shook my head. And it was one of the first things that sold. A young man said, "I can't believe I found this! I had one just like it and my wife accidentally broke it right after we got married." After he left, we looked at each other and laughed. You know his wife called her friend and said, "Remember that damn frog statue I broke? Well, he found another one!" Cool thing happened. I had some bracelets for sale. This young girl was speaking in Spanish, so I couldn't tell what she was saying, but I could tell she wanted a bracelet, and her Mom wouldn't get it for her. After the Mom walked away, I told her to just go ahead and take it. She had done a lot of translating between her parents and I, and I figured it was her payment as my interrupter. She told me, Thank you, I was trying to get my mother to buy it for my sister. What a doll! She restores my faith in people.

Of course with all that fresh air, and cleaning out those dusty boxes, my asthma is acting up again. I'm on a higher dose than I've ever been on before, outside the hospital. And wouldn't you know it? The steroids have made tonight's home made French fries taste like cardboard. Damn you steroids! Is no food sacred to you?


----------



## S L A M

I'm in my garage soldering terminals onto my Good Will power supplies. Normally I would be in my basement gaming. I'm 37 BTW I'm just glad I'm doing something tangible.


----------



## dead hawk

HELLO NEW YORK!! im back baby from my slumber in the crypt, now close to 180 days the normal time that i usually start to get into halloween and its right on schedule, now lets see if i can make this one a year to never forget


----------



## Zurgh

Just finished helping my son make a video game... finally, the years of Dungeons & Dragons and other RPG info has use!:googly:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Death's Door

Gooda morning all members!

Was listening to the news this morning about the tornados that are ravaging some of our southern states. I hope our members and their families are ok.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Nothing to report down here. We're out of area down here...

I had a good Easter. We pulled out the church grill and we had BBQ after service. We all ate to our hearts content.

I am now racking my brain for prop ideas. This is just what I needed to get the juices flowing...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, all I can say about last nights storms is that they made me sleepy. Which sucked because I was at work, and our new lieutenant would rather write up an officer than an inmate. I have walked since 12 AM last night, just so I wouldn't doze off. Then I start home, and it completely quits raining. Figures.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Seems like you could find a empty cell to take a nap in. I mean really, who would look for you there.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm getting a flu shot this fall - no more of this dragging out crappy feeling for me.


----------



## debbie5

Ancient Chinese Secret: nap in the john.


----------



## Spooklights

Good afternoon, all. I thought I'd drop in and share this with you; evidently Homeland Security is recommending that Internet Explorer not be used for awhile. I wouldn't have known about it, but I take care of online refills at the doctor's office where I work, and our provider (Allscripts) was refusing Internet Explorer until further notice. Here's the official explanation...click here. I'm not enough of a guru to understand all this, but maybe one of you folks will. If it's serious enough for our online refill provider to refuse it, I thought it might be serious enough for me to bring it to your attention.

On a brighter note, now that Easter has been here and gone, I can start thinking about what I want to refurbish and build new for this Halloween!


----------



## Goblin

The link below is a video of an actual ghost captured on film! You'll have to look quick to se it though!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Let's see, my unstructured thoughts....I think I know what my prop will be now.


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, that ghost clip is "shocking"!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ok, it's nap time


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I got up early this morning thanks to Jack! LOL. I took him to get his nails trimmed, my neck and arms look like a road map! Now it's off to get my hair cut finally! I look like a cave woman!


----------



## scareme

Glad to see that you're looking after us Spooklights. Good to hear from you again. 

Gobby I recognize that ghost. It's my great uncle Mack

DA, I know I need a haircut when my husband tells me I look like I have a football helmet on my head. Poetry spews from that man's mouth. 

My canary has been moping around, silently all morning. So I put on the soundtrack to Rocky Horror Picture Show, and now he's singing at the top of his little lungs. My baby has good taste.


----------



## RoxyBlue

With all this rain, I wouldn't be surprised to see an ark full of animals floating down the street.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hey guys, I might be going nuts here, but I think the edit button has dissappeared...I just made a triple post on the contest page and feel like an idiot cause I thought I was editing my post....Help!


----------



## Copchick

(Deleted) Sorry, I was ranting. It wasn't necessary to post it here.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Rant all you want!


----------



## scareme

If you can't rant here with us where can you rant? And you won't even have to look us in the eye tomorrow if you are embarrassed about what you said. Heck, I think I've told everyone on here everything about me. Except about that incident in Texas, and why I can't cross the border ever again. Love you Copchick.


----------



## Zurgh

Rant on, Copchick!

And scareme, THAT secret will remain safe, as long as you hold up YOUR end of the "bargain"...

My turn to rant... it's too warm still & will be 93°F (34°C) tomorrow... rant over...

but that does mean bikini weather...:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I ranted earlier, but then deleted it. We all have drama, just from different sources. It's a constant battle to put that behind us and get on with more important things...like Halloween. (That's just how I see it) 

In the mean time, tomorrow is Laundry Day and because the washer is busted, I'll have to start lugging laundry bags to the Laundromat. Thankfully, It's only a block away. *sigh* To do that, I'll have to get to bed now.


----------



## debbie5

Happy half-o-ween


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

HR, Scareme, Zurgh and DA - it's man problems. I really feel a need to slap him!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> HR, Scareme, Zurgh and DA - it's man problems. I really feel a need to slap him!


^I find that works really well for me. (just kidding...I would never hit a man....)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Copchick said:


> HR, Scareme, Zurgh and DA - it's man problems. I really feel a need to slap him!


I don't want to offend the men on this forum, but sometimes they can be so block headed. I want to slap my brother so hard, but the problem is that he's stronger then me. He's got the alpha personality and it drives me nuts.

There! I said it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Hey guys, I might be going nuts here, but I think the edit button has dissappeared...I just made a triple post on the contest page and feel like an idiot cause I thought I was editing my post....Help!


Nope, you're not going nuts. You can edit a post but only a mod can delete one. It's one of those useful powers we have:jol:

Sun is out now and, except for the large puddles still hanging around, you'd never know how much rain we've had the last couple of days.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Nope, you're not going nuts. You can edit a post but only a mod can delete one. It's one of those useful powers we have:jol:


I was referring to the posts on the 2014 Challenge thread. You can't edit your posts on there.


----------



## Death's Door

Well, yesterday my boss just gave me the good news that my job will be ending on May 9th. He said this was a "corporate decision" in which he did fight them on and lost. My jobplace has been going through a lot of layoffs and forced retirements here but I was surprised by this and upset at the same time. However, I didn't cry in front of him. 

He told me if I wanted to leave earlier, he understood. I agreed to hang out until the 9th and finish up my work. At the end of the meeting, I was consoling him about this. I left the room feeling like, "what the hell just happened in there"? I have been with the company for 15 years.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm so sorry to hear that, DD. I was laid off years ago from a job I'd held for over 10 years. It's never welcome news unless you hate what you're doing for a living. It's also tough having to start over somewhere else, but you do what you have to do.


----------



## scareme

DD, I'm so sorry to hear about your job. Talk about a sucker punch. Companies today have no humanity. You can bleed for them, and they can only look at the dollar line. And you boss sounds like a jackazz if you ended up having to console him. Maybe you should be doing his job. I know your husband was laid off for a long time, but he's back to work now, isn't he? I'll keep you in my prayers. What a bummer of a way to start the summer.


----------



## Hairazor

Dang, Death's Door, what a Harsh! Here's hoping something even better comes your way.


----------



## Copchick

DD - So sorry to hear of your job loss, especially after 15 years. I hope you find something that fits you and is what you can enjoy too.


----------



## scareme

Here's one to make Spooky1 smile!


----------



## Zurgh

Burn the place to ashes...er, use your current time wisely to reassemble your resume & start lookin', DD...(no, burn it down):googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

That made me laugh, Scareme I also thought of a name for the resulting cross, but it verges on rude so I can't post it:googly:

Zurgh, you instigator, you:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

DD- I'm so sorry to hear about your job loss! 

ION: I got word last night that my favorite uncle had a heart attack. My cousin who drove him to the hospital was very resourceful and gave him some Bayer on the way there.

They did a procedure today to find out what happened and it was only a blocked artery, he had a triple bypass after his last heart attack and one of the valves was clogged up. He's going to be fine and it's one more bullet dodged. *sigh*


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry to hear about your being laid off DD, I'm sure something will come up for you.


----------



## Goblin

I know how you feel DD. I went through it twice. The first place I had worked
there 25 years when they closed it down The second place I had been there
2 years! Sad part was both of them had been around since before I was a kid........and I'm 63!


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*I'm very sorry to hear of your loss of work, DD! I truly understand how you must feel since I've been out of work now going on 5 years this coming June. I am glad that you decided to stay until May 9th to finish up your work...it shows integrity on your part. It shows to them that they haven't beaten you, even though they are still letting you go.

I think it is also for your peace of mind knowing that when you leave, you've left your job complete and not unfinished! I'm 58 and it's getting harder and harder to find work at my age, even though when it comes to experience I could run circles around most of who companies are hiring these days. It's a ruff road to travel out there, but I know that there is something better waiting for your around the corner!
*_


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx everyone for your support and kind words. I haven't told anyone at work yet because I don't want to add to their anxiety but I will have to on Monday. I also think that the change will do me good. I have been suffering from rashes and headaches and I know it's stress. I already know who will be let go when they do this again and June and I can't say a damn thing to these people. Corporate has been taking apart this company for nearly a year now. A lot of people just decided to leave on their own. I have visited other office locations in this company and just would see a bunch of cubicles and a handful of people. It's the employees that I've worked with that I will miss the most.

On a high note, me and my Make & Take group will be going to the National Haunters Convention this Saturday. I am so looking forward to this and hoping to join up with other Hauntforum members.

Also, I sent hubby off to West Virginia this morning with his hunting buddies for a week. I am home alone!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

image001 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

Ah hahahahaha^


----------



## Zurgh

Party at DD's house!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

Kentucky Derby Day! Congratulations to California Chrome! A great race by all! I love hearing the call to post.


----------



## Zurgh

So, I've had a bad migraine for a couple days. 
I did a bunch of yard work earlier this morning while the meds dulled the pain. Then lunch, then a nap with 2 of my cats. My kitty's seem to hitch a ride in my dreams, and it was so flipin' amazing and weird... Copchick, by strange coincidence, you posted the intro music...

I'm entered in an anything go's race, around a theme park, on a roller-coaster like conveyor belt... on big cookie sheets... winner gets millions. Somehow, a friend supplied my cats & I with "cheat belts"... not sure what they were supposed to do, but they looked kinda' cool. I knocked a few contestants off to there doom, some we jumped the cookie sheet over them, till we rolled into this room. Apparently, this conveyor was part of the food services to the park. It was some sort of dirty dish sorting room.

There were a bunch of other contestants inside, including the Jackson 5 (from the 60's), trying desperately to clear the blockage of dirty dishes & trash. I beat on everyone around with the cookie sheet, while the cats were involved with human like fisticuffs. I got to the blockage (a narrow hole in the wall, piled with dishes) and noticed a normal door next to it. we got through the door & locked it. Then started blocking the conveyor further. My youngest cat, Esmeralda, signaled us to go ahead, she would stay & keep the others back as long as she could.

Dr. Merlin (my oldest cat) and I went further into this food service building, following the conveyor, and locking doors behind us as we went. We came across a petroleum product storage shed, and then, a chili-dog prep room filled with gas burners. It was then that I realized that we were in second place, to the president & Mrs. Obama. The only way to get ahead of them at this point, was to blow up the chili-dog room & ride the blast wave to victory. We killed the flames & jacked up the gas to high, dumped gasoline, oil, & WD-40 all over. Then just outside that room, was the outside industrial dish-washing machine that we turned into a launch ramp. Dr. Merlin decided to nobly sacrifice himself to detonate the explosion so we could win. (Mind you, my cats never 'talk' in my dreams... I just seem to know what they mean.) I positioned myself at the foot of the ramp, with an extra cookie sheet to deflect the blast & shrapnel on my back (yeah, like an aluminum cookie sheet would really protect) ready to rocket to victory, then...

My wife woke me up on 'accident' ... Grrrrr... she was very confused about my half asleep grumbling about how she made us loose the race... think the cat's were giving her the stink-eye, too.

INO, my headache is about 90% gone.


----------



## Hairazor

Zurgh, sounds like a good thing cats have 9 lives!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

May the Fourth Be With You!

Today is Officially International Star Wars Day.
It's also debbie5's birthday


----------



## scareme

Copchick said:


> Kentucky Derby Day! Congratulations to California Chrome! A great race by all! I love hearing the call to post.
> 
> Call to Post at Chuchill Downs!! - YouTube


It was a great race. I loved the fashion show too. I spend the next couple of weeks with my fingers crossed, hoping for a triple crown winner.



Zurgh said:


> So, I've had a bad migraine for a couple days.
> I did a bunch of yard work earlier this morning while the meds dulled the pain. Then lunch, then a nap with 2 of my cats. My kitty's seem to hitch a ride in my dreams, and it was so flipin' amazing and weird... Copchick, by strange coincidence, you posted the intro music...
> 
> I'm entered in an anything go's race, around a theme park, on a roller-coaster like conveyor belt... on big cookie sheets... winner gets millions. Somehow, a friend supplied my cats & I with "cheat belts"... not sure what they were supposed to do, but they looked kinda' cool. I knocked a few contestants off to there doom, some we jumped the cookie sheet over them, till we rolled into this room. Apparently, this conveyor was part of the food services to the park. It was some sort of dirty dish sorting room.
> 
> There were a bunch of other contestants inside, including the Jackson 5 (from the 60's), trying desperately to clear the blockage of dirty dishes & trash. I beat on everyone around with the cookie sheet, while the cats were involved with human like fisticuffs. I got to the blockage (a narrow hole in the wall, piled with dishes) and noticed a normal door next to it. we got through the door & locked it. Then started blocking the conveyor further. My youngest cat, Esmeralda, signaled us to go ahead, she would stay & keep the others back as long as she could.
> 
> Dr. Merlin (my oldest cat) and I went further into this food service building, following the conveyor, and locking doors behind us as we went. We came across a petroleum product storage shed, and then, a chili-dog prep room filled with gas burners. It was then that I realized that we were in second place, to the president & Mrs. Obama. The only way to get ahead of them at this point, was to blow up the chili-dog room & ride the blast wave to victory. We killed the flames & jacked up the gas to high, dumped gasoline, oil, & WD-40 all over. Then just outside that room, was the outside industrial dish-washing machine that we turned into a launch ramp. Dr. Merlin decided to nobly sacrifice himself to detonate the explosion so we could win. (Mind you, my cats never 'talk' in my dreams... I just seem to know what they mean.) I positioned myself at the foot of the ramp, with an extra cookie sheet to deflect the blast & shrapnel on my back (yeah, like an aluminum cookie sheet would really protect) ready to rocket to victory, then...
> 
> My wife woke me up on 'accident' ... Grrrrr... she was very confused about my half asleep grumbling about how she made us loose the race... think the cat's were giving her the stink-eye, too.
> 
> INO, my headache is about 90% gone.


Ain't meds grand? I'm on week three of mega roids. I don't sleep, therefor no dreams.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> May the Fourth Be With You!
> 
> Today is Officially International Star Wars Day.
> It's also debbie5's birthday


And also with you. Happy Star Wars Day to you!


----------



## debbie5

My 10 year old made me a homemade maraschino cherry cake with homemade maraschino cherry frosting. I can die happy now.


----------



## Hairazor

Sweeeeet! ^


----------



## scareme




----------



## rosexautumn

awh im so sorry :/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thinking of making a five minute brownie - just seems like the perfect ending to a perfectly beautiful day:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

scareme said:


> Here's one to make Spooky1 smile!


I guess I better change my research project.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


>


This is awesome!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> If you can't rant here with us where can you rant? And you won't even have to look us in the eye tomorrow if you are embarrassed about what you said. Heck, I think I've told everyone on here everything about me. Except about that incident in Texas, and why I can't cross the border ever again. Love you Copchick.





Copchick said:


> HR, Scareme, Zurgh and DA - it's man problems. I really feel a need to slap him!


I'm with Scareme - and when it comes to men - well........... they probably deserve a slapping Tina - so go for it.



Death's Door said:


> Well, yesterday my boss just gave me the good news that my job will be ending on May 9th. He said this was a "corporate decision" in which he did fight them on and lost. My jobplace has been going through a lot of layoffs and forced retirements here but I was surprised by this and upset at the same time. However, I didn't cry in front of him.
> 
> He told me if I wanted to leave earlier, he understood. I agreed to hang out until the 9th and finish up my work. At the end of the meeting, I was consoling him about this. I left the room feeling like, "what the hell just happened in there"? I have been with the company for 15 years.


So sorry to hear about your situation DD. Although I do know that everything happens for a reason and I have no doubt something even better is around the corner.

Well after all my complaints about the horrible woman I job shared with that was so nasty - she has finally resigned!!!!!! Not sure what is happening with the role long term but I'm filling in for the short term.

Karma is a wonderful thing really.


----------



## Copchick

Headless said:


> Well after all my complaints about the horrible woman I job shared with that was so nasty - she has finally resigned!!!!!! Not sure what is happening with the role long term but I'm filling in for the short term.
> 
> Karma is a wonderful thing really.


Awesome news, Headless!!! That ?itch deserves everything she gets from Karma. Maybe that postition can be full time if you wanted it. You should be dancing a jig singing "Ding Dong The Witch Is Dead"! I'll dance with you. This will get us started...


----------



## Hairazor

Headless, sounds like Karma has your back!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did my good deed for the day - took clothing and some other items to the Salvation Army. Of course, it's not entirely altruistic, really, because it benefits me as well - more space It also satisfies that urge to purge and declutter the house.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Headless said:


> Karma is a wonderful thing really.


...or in my case, someone backed into my wife's car last weekend and knocked enough paint off to make it look ugly. No note, no nothing... $500 repair from bumper doc or something similar. This makes me want to turn the backup cam into a recording camera. Until then, I say "karma is a bitch!"


----------



## Bone Dancer

Note to self: Get a pair of leather gloves to work with chicken wire. And a box of band-aids just in case.


----------



## Pumpkin5

In honor of Cinco de Mayo (and yes, I know it's a made up holiday) I bid you all have a Salty Chihuahua 

Salty Chihuahua

This thirst-quenching cocktail was said to be created by a bartender from Chihuahua, Mexico, in the 1940s.

INGREDIENTS

Coarse salt (optional) 
4 ounces tequila, divided 
2 ounces orange-flavored liqueur, such as Cointreau, divided 
3 cups grapefruit juice, divided 
4 grapefruit slices for garnish


----------



## GothicCandle

I don't have all the ingredients, will these work?











Pumpkin5 said:


> In honor of Cinco de Mayo (and yes, I know it's a made up holiday) I bid you all have a Salty Chihuahua
> 
> Salty Chihuahua
> 
> This thirst-quenching cocktail was said to be created by a bartender from Chihuahua, Mexico, in the 1940s.
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 
> Coarse salt (optional)
> 4 ounces tequila, divided
> 2 ounces orange-flavored liqueur, such as Cointreau, divided
> 3 cups grapefruit juice, divided
> 4 grapefruit slices for garnish


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, Gothic!



Pumpkin5 said:


> In honor of Cinco de Mayo (and yes, I know it's a made up holiday)


Nope, not made up. It's a national holiday in Mexico which celebrates the military victory in 1862 over the French forces of Napoleon III.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Zurgh

In honor of Cinco de Mayo, I have a drink recipe, too

iEl pavo frío grande! (the big cold turkey)

You will need:
A big tumbler
Cold water
Ice (if you are fancy & know of scareme's famous recipe)

Mix and enjoy.:googly:


----------



## DandyBrit

Try salting a chi and see where it gets you!


----------



## debbie5

((((yawn)))) Why does morning come so early?


----------



## Bone Dancer

debbie5 said:


> ((((yawn)))) Why does morning come so early?


Funny, my mornings don't come early at all.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> ((((yawn)))) Why does morning come so early?


Because Jack the Chihuahua said so! He made me get up and then he promptly fell asleep.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing starts a work day off right like an email from a client asking for resumes for a proposal but they all have to be rewritten in their special format and BTW, they're needed by tomorrow, sorry:googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Roxy, did you get the memo about the TPS reports? You see, we are putting new cover sheets...


----------



## azscoob

I hate my job, been a mechanic since 1992...

I need to do something better, maybe something involving TPS reports


----------



## RoxyBlue

Memo? What memo?!?! ARRGGGHHHHH!:googly:

I'm not wearing enough pieces of flair, that's the problem....


----------



## S L A M

I had a dream last night that the Spirit Halloween store opened up and I freaked out because that meant Halloween was close and I was no where near ready.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I spent all weekend fighting with a very rude Wisteria. I am happy to report, in the end...I won...Wisteria=GONE! Everyone warned me not to plant one...did I listen?? Noooooooooo......


----------



## deadSusan

Funny P5. I love wisteria, but I have heeded the warnings. (I've also heeded the warnings about mint.)

I love to look through old threads and it sometimes makes me sad and/or curious when people stop posting. I'm also intrigued by folks that join, post once and then they're gone. Drive by!


----------



## debbie5

that wisteria will sprout every spring for the next 5 years, but if you keep lopping off the baby cthulhu tendrils as they pop up from the ground, the root system will die off & it will stop.


----------



## debbie5

And by the way: my stress level is through the roof. And on top of it all, the 10 year old comes home & tells me the special city wide school concert she was picked to be in is tonight, not tomorrow like we planned...and she cant wear what she had planned on wearing as it doesn't fit (she grew like crazy the past 2 months). (sigh)


----------



## Copchick

We're now in full swing for continuing our Swift Water Rescue training or Flood Response Unit. Spent about 3 hours in the pool yesterday. I felt good. We were told that part of our training is that they're going to drop us (pairs) at "the point" where the three rivers converge and we have to swim to shore. We'll have on our dry suits, boots, vests, helmet and gloves. We'll also be getting our boating operators courses soon too. 

I was glad and surprised that I did as well with swimming at training yesterday. Last week my pulmonary doctor said I was more than halfway better than last October when I was diagnosed with huge blood clots in my lungs. For the past two months or so I've been getting to the gym 3 - 4 times a week doing a brisk 2 mile walk on the treadmill and weight training too. I've FINALLY started to get some energy back that I haven't had for over a year. (Thank goodness!) I didn't have any chest pains or difficulty in breathing yeaterday. Damn, it felt good too.


----------



## S L A M

Copchick said:


> We're now in full swing for continuing our Swift Water Rescue training or Flood Response Unit. Spent about 3 hours in the pool yesterday. I felt good. We were told that part of our training is that they're going to drop us (pairs) at "the point" where the three rivers converge and we have to swim to shore. We'll have on our dry suits, boots, vests, helmet and gloves. We'll also be getting our boating operators courses soon too.
> 
> I was glad and surprised that I did as well with swimming at training yesterday. Last week my pulmonary doctor said I was more than halfway better than last October when I was diagnosed with huge blood clots in my lungs. For the past two months or so I've been getting to the gym 3 - 4 times a week doing a brisk 2 mile walk on the treadmill and weight training too. I've FINALLY started to get some energy back that I haven't had for over a year. (Thank goodness!) I didn't have any chest pains or difficulty in breathing yeaterday. Damn, it felt good too.


I watched a show on Discovery or somewhere on swift water rescue.

I will avoid swift water after watching that. Kudos to you!


----------



## scareme

Lord, Karma will get them back. Since they hit a pregnant woman's car, their next baby will be backwards ugly. And everyone who sees the baby will say, "Who did you pi## off?"

BD, A box of band-aids? Make it a box of gauze and surgical tape. Band-aids will never cover those cuts. 

Gothic, I'll take one of those Salty Chicuahua. They look good.

P5, like debbie said, you haven't won the war, just the battle. They'll be back.

Copchick. Rick does a water exersise where they go down to Key West. They take boats out with air crew in para-sails, cut the line. The guys float down, blow up and get in a life raft, distill water, set off flares. Everything they need to survive an over water ditch. Rick is usually on the barge with a hundred or so air crew waiting their turns. He tells them every year not to drink the night before. And he says every year there is more puke than sea water on the barge. I hope you training goes better. 

Well, I wanted taco's last night to celebrate Cinco De Mayo. Instead I got a dry turkey sandwhich in the ER waiting for a room to open. I've been coughing ever since the garage sale. To much dust in the garage, I guess. Now I can put the money I earned at the sale twards my hospital co-pay. If I have anymore bright ideas, just shoot me. 

Poor Rick, Sunday his sister died. He tried to figure out how to get to WI, take me to the hospital on Mon., and Brit to get a cast on her broken arm today. His sister was creamated without a service. So he did manage to get it all taken care of, around work. His birthday is Thur., so I told him his week would get better. He asked if getting older was a good thing to anyone over 21. True.

So greeting from the lake house. If you're having a bad week, just wait, it could get worse.


----------



## debbie5

Congrats CopChick! 
And scareme- at this point, your co-pays should have bought a new wing to be added onto the hospital. Get outta there, woman! ((hugs))


----------



## Hairazor

Yay, Copchick, you go girl!

Scareme, sounds like your household could use a good blessing! Be better soon.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

I can't sleep, so I'm watching the clock spell out words in the mirror. 3:09 POE, 3: 3 EVE 3:17 ELI, 4:13 DIE. Or something like that. Yeah, it's a long night.


----------



## Copchick

Scareme - I hope you're feeling better soon. Next time wear one of those surgical masks and see if that helps with dust issues the next time you clean out the garage. Glad we're not near the ocean, I know it's alot rougher than our rivers. I couldn't imagine being hung over and having to do that training.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, Scareme, not the lake house again! You were doing so well, too.

Way to kick butt on getting healthy, CC!


----------



## Bone Dancer

A nice rainy day, just right for working out in the shop, listening to the rain on the roof and a warm fire in the wood stove.


----------



## slightlymad

need more beer


----------



## Lord Homicide

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ DITTO ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Good call.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> Damn, Scareme, not the lake house again! You were doing so well, too.
> 
> Yeah, I haven't been in the hospital since July 4th last year. I made it almost a year. That makes me very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I was walking out to the car to go to the ER, I was taking pictures of my irises. Rick asked why in the %#[email protected] are you doing that now. I said because they might not be blooming when I come home, and I want to send Hauntie some of the orange ones, so I want to know which ones they are. . He said, &%$#. My last thoughts on the way to the hospital were about you Haunti. lol


----------



## Spooky1

Scareme, sorry to hear you're back at the lake house. Hope you're back home soon. Take care. Get well soon.


----------



## debbie5

scareme, could you please pick out the appropriate lake house image?? Thanks. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=lak...igyATz7YCoAQ&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=659


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> Poor Rick, Sunday his sister died. He tried to figure out how to get to WI, take me to the hospital on Mon., and Brit to get a cast on her broken arm today. His sister was creamated without a service. So he did manage to get it all taken care of, around work. His birthday is Thur., so I told him his week would get better. He asked if getting older was a good thing to anyone over 21. True.
> 
> So greeting from the lake house. If you're having a bad week, just wait, it could get worse.


My condolences to Rick. Hugs to you and I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Goblin

My condolences to Rick, Scareme. Hope you feel better real soon


----------



## Lord Homicide

I grunt like Tim Allen every time I southern engineer something that works...




We had gutters and 3"x4" downspouts installed on the house yesterday before the rain event today. Three of the spouts are in my 4' wide planter around the front side of the house. One of those spouts will create ponding issues if the water is not diverted over the planter wall and out into the yard.

I bought a 4" dia flex drain hose (in the drainage isle, not gutter isle) from Home Cheapo hoping that I could bend the collar on the flex hose enough to wiggle it over the spout. Got home and tried just that... didn't work. I started rooting around in the garage and found the tapered barrel from my leaf blower/vacuum. The end that connects into the motor is 4", the end that sucks the leaves up is about 7". I grunted, jammed the flex hose into the 4" end then slipped the spout end into the 7" opened. I presented the solution to my wife like I was Cro-magnon man dragging a kill back to the den.

You know that look where your eyelids close at the same time the eyeballs around up toward the top of you head as you cup the face with one hand, while muttering, "Oh my God..."? That is exactly what happened. I immediately said, "... and that's why you love me - AW HAW HAW (grunt)."

LOL, I love being a dude.


----------



## Evil Queen

Scareme, sorry for the loss of Rick's sister.


----------



## debbie5

Eight pounds of chicken leg quarters makes a hellofalotta soup! 39 cents a pound- who could resist??


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Scareme - sorry to hear about Rick's sister. My sympathies go out to both of you. I hope you get better soon too.

We had a luncheon yesterday for all of us that have been laid off. Some people opted to work at home because they didn't want to deal with it. Everyone is sad. It was almost the atmosphere of a wake. Everyone has been upset and concerned about their own jobs because of this layoff. I have been talking with them to just calm them and I have been going home exhausted. Can't wait for this week to be over.


----------



## Copchick

Lord H - You ARE such a dude. :googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Feel better soon Laura, the Toad Lilies are going to need you. (So sorry about Rick's sister, my condolences)


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

Debbie, I would take any of those lake houses over the one I have. 

Thanks everyone for the kind thoughts, I will pass them on to Rick.

I had the sweetest thing happen last night. Rick and I were out walking in the hall. A little girl, about three with a big mop of curls, stepped out of a room with her father. She looked up and pointed at me and said, "Look Daddy, she's a princess." He asked, What?, And she said, louder, "She's a princess." It just melted my heart. I feel more like the evil stepmother, but who am I to argue with another princess?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, you know what it says in the Bible, Scareme - "Out of the mouth of babes and sucklings Thou hast perfected praise”. You can now tell Rick that the authorities have spoken and he needs to treat you like a queen:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

So Scareme, now do those of us who knew you when need to call your Your Highness?


----------



## Klockwork

Do you like Huey Lewis and The News?...lol.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

@scareme: Awe, how sweet!


----------



## deadSusan

Princess Scareme---feel better soon!


----------



## debbie5

Okay...from now on: Princess Scareme....I love it!!


----------



## Copchick

Awww, "Princess Scareme". It has a nice ring to it!


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> Debbie, I would take any of those lake houses over the one I have.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the kind thoughts, I will pass them on to Rick.
> 
> I had the sweetest thing happen last night. Rick and I were out walking in the hall. A little girl, about three with a big mop of curls, stepped out of a room with her father. She looked up and pointed at me and said, "Look Daddy, she's a princess." He asked, What?, And she said, louder, "She's a princess." It just melted my heart. I feel more like the evil stepmother, but who am I to argue with another princess?


I like Princess Scareme as well. Hope you are feeling better (and home) soon and so sorry to hear of Rick's loss.

Winter is here. We had our first Winter Frost yesterday and it's cold, wet and bleak - the chill has been in the air now for over a week. Let the wood burning begin!

In total disarray as it looks as though we have a buyer for the house although they need to sell theirs to complete our sale. However this begs the question - what about Halloween! No idea where we will be or if there will be room for a haunt. Never mind the packing and moving - the Halloween factor is making me quite sad.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

I think one of those Murphy's Law things is that the rain will always start right before you finish running errands that require you to be outside for a while.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I am working on an entirely new type of project. I'm building a book shelf automated with an arduino that will have a rotating mask stand in a sealed box at the top, and a distance sensor that controls an LED dimmer. The closer you get, the brighter the lights get. Thinking about building a sealed box with a remote control lightsaber in the middle. Once I get started, I'll post pics and such. Should be interesting.


----------



## Goblin

That looks exactly like my cat Garfield! That's the way he acts too! lol


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I got invited to interview for a Sergeant's position. That's the good news. The bad news is that it is at a women's prison. I really don't want to work with female inmates. I'm not afraid of them, but if they say I've done something inappropriate I have to prove that I didn't. It seems like a bad idea all around. Whereas, working with male inmates (What I've been doing for 5 years) I know how to deal with any and all situations. Two males get to fighting: Jump in and break it up. Two females start fighting: Call a female officer and wait for her to show up and break it up while watching these inmates injure one another. It goes against every instinct I've developed.

Does anyone have any advice on how I should let them know that I am not interested in the position, but that I need the interview experience?


----------



## debbie5

Honestly, I don't think there is a way to say, "I want to interview for the job for the interview experience, but upfront: I don't want the job even if you offer it" without looking.....uhhh......well......like a boob. You are essentially telling the interviewer you want to waste their time. Either you take the interview *without* telling them you don't want it up front, or just don't' take the interview. Personally, I think that taking the interview would be good, and maybe you would be able to ask how you, as a male officer would be able to professionally intervene, and are there ways woman can make unjustified accusations, and how do they prevent that?


----------



## Copchick

Bio - I think you should definitely take the interview and when it's appropriate during the interview ask how they require males CO's to intervene during a chick fight. It wouldn't seem appropriate to wait for a female CO to respond while watching female prisoners causing more injuries to each other with a possible escalation of involvement with the other prisoners. There are cameras throughout our prison system, surely you have that to fall back on to clear you or your subordinates of any accusations if they're in your prison system too. More importantly, is this the only thing that's holding you back? If not, let the experience assist you in your career. I wouldn't dwell on the possibility of accusations by female prisoners stop you. Our department is trained to handle both genders in a professional manner, I‘m sure yours is also. If during the course of your job you accidentally touch a part of the anatomy, you can articulate that it was during the intervention of stopping a physical altercation and NOT for any type of gratification. That is understood with our job and in our training. 

With this position, you gain experience as a supervisor and interacting in a female prison. I know they can be different from what you're used to, but challenge yourself. You can probably transfer out in a period of time if you really don't like it but give it a chance and get your foot in the door. You may end up liking it more than where you’re at and what you’re used to.

When I was newly promoted to my position as Sergeant, it was like learning a whole new job. I knew my job as a patrol officer like the back of my hand. After the promotion, it took about 2 months before I was really comfortable in my new shoes. I had to learn a whole new job as a supervisor. It was a switch for me but I learned the position, a whole new patrol location, with a group of officers that I had never worked with. What helped me, is that they knew my reputation as an officer. I had that respect going into the job. I don't mean to toot my own horn, but I've been told by officers from other districts that my officers speak very highly of me as their supervisor. They know I'm fair and not afraid to make a decision, I stand up for their safety and I assist them whenever they have a problem. My guys make me look good as a supervisor.

As long as you treat everyone (prisoners and subordinates) fairly, impartially and professionally you won't have any issues. I say go for it! Good luck with the interview. You’ll do fine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'd say go ahead and do the interview. You may find that the discussion addresses a lot of your concerns. If not, you can always turn down an offer if you get one, and no harm will be done.


----------



## debbie5

My mother was in RARE FORM this weekend...I'm so glad my brother & his wife came down to visit and bore the brunt of it as well, as mom constantly tells them over the phone that any squabbles are all **my fault**. On the good side, lunch today was fab delish & seeing my bro & sister in law was great, and my kids were awesome. Hubby... well, meh.


----------



## Evil Queen

Hi guys! I'm posting from our new apartment. It's going to take some getting used to after 19 years in our home, but so far it's great!


----------



## debbie5

OOoooo...sounds great EQ! is this one where you don't have to worry if the water heater breaks- the landlord will take care of it?? I'd love that.....


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep no more worrying about the water heater, the washer and dryer, or any other appliance breaking down. No more yard work! No more haunt but I'll find a way to decorate our little patio.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching an episode of "Dirty Jobs" where Mike Rowe is being turned into a zombie. It's a dirty job

Cropp-Metcalfe will be stopping by today to do the spring maintenance on our furnace and heat pump. Always interesting to hear what the inspector has to say when he walks into the basement and sees the mix of pinup art and Halloween props


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Bone Dancer

My back still hurts, but I dont think they make parts for it anymore. I guess I should have gotten the extended warranty.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie5 said:


> My mother was in RARE FORM this weekend...I'm so glad my brother & his wife came down to visit and bore the brunt of it as well, as mom constantly tells them over the phone that any squabbles are all **my fault**. On the good side, lunch today was fab delish & seeing my bro & sister in law was great, and my kids were awesome. Hubby... well, meh.


If it makes you feel any better. My day wasn't any better. I thought it would like the last time we all (my sister, our mother, and my neice) spent the day together when I snapped at her and the next thing, my sister and I are both taken out of her will. And she also believes that I hate her guts. That's the whole reason, I did the good thing and tried my damnest to be the good daughter and give her a good mother's day along with my sister who also deserves a good mother's day. Also add in my very sensitive niece who couldn't handle all the anger going on and broke down in the mall parking lot.

With all this going on, I'm pretty sure I'll be handling my mother's birthday on my own this year. I really want a vacation.

This time, it was my sister who snapped and the next thing I know, our mother's day outing was a bust. Thankfully, it got a tiny bit better, but now there's hard feelings.

My mother's the cheapest person I know. There's lots of hard feelings and I apparently failed in trying to give both her and my sister a good mother's day.

I'm damned if I do and damned If I don't. Believe me, I wanted to bang my head against a wall. *sigh*

Thank goodness, I won't have to do this again till my mother's birthday comes around.


----------



## Lord Homicide

@DA: Blow all the rain off to the east a little further... we got pounded.

@Roxy: I guess that show is losing momentum?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

If I could, I would!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> @Roxy: I guess that show is losing momentum?


I found one article from 2012 that said the show was being cancelled - ratings had dropped some back then. However, if I go to the Discovery Channel web site, there are current blog posts with suggestions for dirty jobs. Reruns air on Animal Planet, so I don't know what's going on with it.


----------



## Goblin

I have a question? In this era of digital cameras and camcorders, and camera phones, people 
STILL take blurred pictures of UFOs, Bigfoot, Ghosts, and The Loch Ness Monster and clear, sharp
pictures of everything else? lol


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Hauntiholik

That's cute Hairazor!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Wondering if anyone else has tried paper mache with cheese cloth. I'm having issues with it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Haven't tried it but I expect it might be a bit hard to handle because cheesecloth is so webby.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I have worked with cheesecloth and latex before and its kinda hard to deal with. Instead of cheesecloth, how about burlap. I have seen a post in the Haunters List about that.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I was just trying different mediums for paper mache, I hate using newspaper. Though I may give burlap a try after the contest is over. I was trying to use the balloon technique for forming a head shape, and I used it with Vaseline as a release agent, and I tried it without. no matter what the cheese cloth doesn't hold the shape, for some reason it gathers all together dries that way. I'm not sure why yet. I'm gonna chalk it up to a lesson learned. and try something else.


----------



## deadSusan

Have you ever seen the cheese cloth ghosts? They end up being stiff and retain their shape quite well. But they use fabric stiffener, which I think is mostly glue. So you might want to try either fabric stiffener or straight glue. Let it dry really well and add several layers. I believe the same method is used when people make string eggs. Dip the string in glue and wrap around a balloon. I would just make sure it really dries well. (I don't think you need a release agent with balloons. Just pop when finished.)


----------



## Copchick

*Season 5 The Walking Dead...*

Does anyone know if they're filming season 5 of The Walking Dead in Georgia right now? If you have the scoop, where are they filming around? I'm going to be in Hilton Head next week and I'll be stopping in Savannah. I figured if they're filming, I've got to stop by and try to get a peek. I can't go all the way to Georgia and not try to see Daryl, Rick and Michonne.


----------



## Zurgh

Copchick, kinda... Check on Tumblr, according to my wife they are currently filming and some people have posted some 'sneak peek' pics there... perhaps they also share the locations, too?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Isn't that kind of like geo-caching humans?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

They're filming south of Atlanta. Last I heard, they were near Newnan. You can keep up on www.walkingdeadlocations.com


----------



## debbie5

Build your own paper zombie puppet....FREE. http://www.mfproductions.ca/freestuff/CreepyPaperPuppet.pdf


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Copchick...if you get to meet Norman...tell him I said, YUM!


----------



## Copchick

Thanks guys! I'll try to track them down. Yes Jana, as long as I don't forget how to talk.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

deadSusan said:


> Have you ever seen the cheese cloth ghosts? They end up being stiff and retain their shape quite well. But they use fabric stiffener, which I think is mostly glue. So you might want to try either fabric stiffener or straight glue. Let it dry really well and add several layers. I believe the same method is used when people make string eggs. Dip the string in glue and wrap around a balloon. I would just make sure it really dries well. (I don't think you need a release agent with balloons. Just pop when finished.)


Yeah I have. Never tried to make them before. That does sound like a good idea with the fabric stiffener.

As for the balloons, with the newspaper route, i'd had times where I go to pop the balloon and the news paper caves in with it. I've seen videos where you're told to use baking spray or something like that to make sure that the balloon releases

I've seen others where you're told it isn't necessary.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

There is another question I've been pondering. If I made my first zombie ever and dressed it in a nun costume, would it offend anyone...


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Copchick...if you get to meet Norman...tell him I said, YUM!


He's gonna be at a Comicon in Richmond, Virginia in September 12-14th.
So is the boy that plays Carl.

Hope this link works................

http://www.wizardworld.com/home-richmond.html


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Zurgh

Dark Angel 27 said:


> There is another question I've been pondering. If I made my first zombie ever and dressed it in a nun costume, would it offend anyone...


I don't know, DA... would you make it a habit? (Ba-dum-bum-bump tish!) nyuk, nyuk, nyuk...:googly:

Seriously, not sure how others would take it, but if it were part of a group of the living dead from many walks of "former" life, I'd be cool with it. Zombies seem to bite sinners and saint equally... and variety is the spice of (un)life.

If it is to be the only one, and a major focus of your haunt, it would look more like a statement of some kind. It also depends on your neighbors views & target audience, too.

Your sweet to think of others, but I know that there will always be one person who will take offence to something for some reason.

Tell ya' what... build it anyway, and if for any reason someone get's the least bit unhappy with her, send her over to the 3L Cemetery where she can unlive the rest of her days in a zombie friendly environment.


----------



## Goblin

Dark Angel 27 said:


> There is another question I've been pondering. If I made my first zombie ever and dressed it in a nun costume, would it offend anyone...


Not as much as grabbing a nun and sticking her in a zombie costume!


----------



## Copchick

Dark Angel 27 said:


> There is another question I've been pondering. If I made my first zombie ever and dressed it in a nun costume, would it offend anyone...


Not this Catholic girl. Nuns are susceptible to the virus just as much as anyone else.


----------



## Headless

Well I finally bit the bullet and went to the doctor tonight to have my knee assessed. I had an MRI 10 months ago and never went back to follow up on it but this past week the pain has been SO bad and the knee has been failing me so much it has been just giving way even when I am standing still.

So the doctor has referred me to a specialist - surgery is imminent based on the old MRI but given it has deteriorated even more since then it will depend on what they find as to how far it goes. On the one hand I am glad there will finally be a resolution but on the other hand I'm not looking forward to surgery.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Copchick...if you get to meet Norman...tell him I said, YUM!





Copchick said:


> Thanks guys! I'll try to track them down. Yes Jana, as long as I don't forget how to talk.


LOL, you two gross me out. Have either one of you ever met a celebrity that you like? More often than not they will not meet your expectation. Sounds like I'm being an ass?? Just want to protect your star struck innocence!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I know Woody Harrelson did not meet my expectations. That guy is a douche. 

Rob Zombie, though, was pretty awesome. Very laid back individual. 

Robert England and Tyler Mane were two of the coolest people I have ever met. I even got to scare Robert England at the haunt I used to work at, and Tyler signed my Michael Myers mask. So did Tony Moran and Nick Castle. If I ever get the chance, I'll ask John Carpenter to sign it.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> LOL, you two gross me out. Have either one of you ever met a celebrity that you like? More often than not they will not meet your expectation. Sounds like I'm being an ass?? Just want to protect your star struck innocence!!!


:jol:I'm just flapping my gums LH. No, celebrities don't impress me at all, but I can appreciate attractive animals, can't I? I met a couple of movie guys in our race days, Paul Newman, Craig T. Nelson, and Jason Priestly. At the track everyone was equal, just a nod, a smile and a 'hey, how's it going?' I didn't run up and ask for autographs or squeal like a banshee. Sorry to temporarily disgust you C...


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> LOL, you two gross me out. Have either one of you ever met a celebrity that you like? More often than not they will not meet your expectation. Sounds like I'm being an ass?? Just want to protect your star struck innocence!!!


You're funny LordH. Guys can talk about hot chicks, gals can talk about hot guys. I'm not really star struck, I just think he's the cat's meow! I have met some celebrities, they really weren't buttheads., they were okay to take to, normal humans. I do agree with Bio, Woody Harrelson is a butthead.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thanks guys, that gives me a lot to think about! 

Today is a perfect day for paper mache! Gonna give it another shot and see if i don't get better results with tissue papers. I just hate using newspaper!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> There is another question I've been pondering. If I made my first zombie ever and dressed it in a nun costume, would it offend anyone...


Possibly, but I wouldn't worry too much about it. And anyone who ever went to Catholic school knows how scary nuns can be even when they're not zombies:jol:

With reference to the balloon mache, if the paper is not sufficiently dry when you pop the balloon, you can definitely get cave-in. That happened to me once when I was making a Jack Skellington head on a balloon base.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Yes, I've heard those horror stories. My dad went to a catholic school when he was young. Thanks for the insight Roxy! Now I know what to do.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

I've suddenly been hit with an unexplained craving for chocolate chip cookies.....:jol:


----------



## debbie5

I'd like to take a moment to thank everyone for this place...I know I "vent" a bit too much and am often negative, and post too much non-Halloween stuff. I'm trying to change those habits & way of thinking...in the meantime, it's nice to have a place where people care. I often post stuff that I can't ask anyone else about..this is like my little online tree fort I can come to for relaxation & mind clearing. ((hugs))


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, don't worry about it, deb. We all vent about things now and then, and talk about non-Halloween stuff (and that's why we love Unstructured Thoughts - the perfect venue). It's all good


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Firefox has been acting up lately. I have to keep refreshing this site every few minutes, I know it has nothing to do with the site either. Ever since I've updated Firefox- it's been giving me problems. Wish I could go back to the original Firefox and not update it. =\


----------



## Zurgh

If you enjoy pain, and really want to see & hear a spambot love song, and you have 2 minutes (that will seem like 2 weeks & you will never get them back) by all means listen to this.


----------



## debbie5

FaceBook just went down or something....yikes. WITHDRAWAL SYMPTOMS ARE BEGINNING!


----------



## Lord Homicide

^^^^ frighteningly bone chilling!

@P5 & CC: lol, hilarious. double standard YES!


WHO watches American Idol this season? Who loved watching Caleb Johnson smashing the mic stand over and over on stage, not just two-handed but one-handed?? I had to watch that a few times. Best act since the start of the show.


----------



## Copchick

It is Police Memorial week. It is the time where we gather in Washington D.C. at the National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial to honor the fallen and their families, the survivors. Anytime a police officer is killed, it effects us all. They can be from as far away as Alaska or in our own backyard; it is a brotherhood and sisterhood, they are family and I couldn't think of a better family to work with. I am proud to be a police officer.

This picture is the Law Enforcement Officers Memorial right here in Pittsburgh, The statue is called "Ever Watchful". He's looking out over the river towards the city.










"It is not how these officers died that made them heroes, it is how they lived."
_-Vivian Eney Cross, Survivor_


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, I want to say THANK YOU to you and all the Police who put their life on the line every day for us. Blessings on you all.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> WHO watches American Idol this season? Who loved watching Caleb Johnson smashing the mic stand over and over on stage, not just two-handed but one-handed?? I had to watch that a few times. Best act since the start of the show.


:jol:And where is young Caleb from???? Why North Carolina....of course.... Fingers crossed that the Rocker Wins!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:And where is young Caleb from???? Why North Carolina....of course.... Fingers crossed that the Rocker Wins!


That guy is bad ass! I hope he wins too.

JLo looks like a cobra getting fluted out of a basket. Harry can't believe what he just saw. Keith loved it.

Skip to 1:45 for stage trashing business.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I am officially on vacation. We came to my in-laws in Meridian, Ms.Still can't sleep past 5 AM. So, in order not to awaken the rest of the family, I've sat here for over an hour writing an entirely new resume in a whole new format, while watching re-runs of Dog the Bounty Hunter at minimal volume. Since I have that finished, I guess now I need to find something else to do.


----------



## deadSusan

Goblin - That sign is HYSTERICAL!!! Love it.

Bio - Just keep chatting at us! I'm sure there is enough here to keep you busy for at least an hour.

Copchick - I would like to thank you and your fellow officers as well. Your job can't be easy. Humans are crazy!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Just found out that my brother in law's alcoholic girlfriend spent last night in my house, after they've been told that she isn't welcome. I am beyond livid right now.


----------



## Headless

That is a beautiful statue Tina - and yes you guys do such an amazing job. 

Bio - I guess you can start waking people up now LOL Oh dear. Family can be difficult to deal with sometimes - especially the "out-laws".


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Just found out that my brother in law's alcoholic girlfriend spent last night in my house, after they've been told that she isn't welcome. I am beyond livid right now.


How did you just find out?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

so....what am I missing?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> so....what am I missing?


Well hell... take a seat son... "It all started back when..."


----------



## Bone Dancer

Oh hi Jeff, not much really, same'o same'o. How's by you?


----------



## Copchick

I'm on vacation too, Bio. In about 7 hours, I'm beginning my drive down to Hilton Head, SC. Salty sea and sandy beach, here I come!

Getting ready to lay down before leaving and there is a mockingbird outside the house just singing away with every bird call he's ever heard. I like listening to the mockingbirds, but he's so darn loud. He's been singing going on two hours now.


----------



## Hairazor

Have a great trip Copchick!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some days you just can't keep your eyes open past 9:30PM


----------



## Spooky1

CC, enjoy your sojourn at the sea!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> I'm on vacation too, Bio. In about 7 hours, I'm beginning my drive down to Hilton Head, SC. Salty sea and sandy beach, here I come!
> 
> Getting ready to lay down before leaving and there is a mockingbird outside the house just singing away with every bird call he's ever heard. I like listening to the mockingbirds, but he's so darn loud. He's been singing going on two hours now.



:jol:Tina, have a fun vacation! It's supposed to be a beautiful weekend! Sorry about the mockingbird....too bad he doesn't have volume control......
Drive safely, and have a loverly vacation.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Lord Homicide said:


> How did you just find out?


A neighbor called me to ask who the blonde woman smoking on my front porch was. So I called the house to ask about it and she answered the phone.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> A neighbor called me to ask who the blonde woman smoking on my front porch was. So I called the house to ask about it and she answered the phone.


Simple as that huh...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I guess it's time to go to bed. Tomorrow is the Death or Glory fest at my church. I'm super stoked to see Grave Robber and Leper again. Apparently my brother is playing back up for at least 5 of the bands plus the one he's playing in. I have to be up at 5 am tomorrow.

I don't know how I'll sleep! LOL

Night night!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Have a great break CC!



RoxyBlue said:


> Some days you just can't keep your eyes open past 9:30PM


Sadly that's me most days Roxy. Whatever happened to the days when I never went to bed before 11 pm!

What a waste of a day - damn you Pinterest - although I do have some pretty awesome props pinned for future reference LOL


----------



## pyro

What a sucky sat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doesn't matter how old my brothers and sisters and I get - when we get together, we still talk about all the fun stupid stuff we did as kids


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Today was awesome! I got to see my favorite band and got to see Bobby Steele from the Misfits jam with my favorite band. It was a freaking blast!


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Doesn't matter how old my brothers and sisters and I get - when we get together, we still talk about all the fun stupid stuff we did as kids


My family is like that too! Some of the stuff we bring up is still as funny as when it first happened!


----------



## Goblin

I was in Walmart Friday and found a copy of the original Godzilla for 7.50!


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> Doesn't matter how old my brothers and sisters and I get - when we get together, we still talk about all the fun stupid stuff we did as kids


:jol:We are the same way Roxie. When my sisters and I get together my husband says it sounds like a bunch of birds squawking, we talk fast and loud, we interrupt each other, and we laugh hysterically.... I think really close families are like that. Who needs strict social protocols when you are having fun?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> "...my husband says it sounds like a bunch of birds squawking, we talk fast and loud, we interrupt each other, and we laugh hysterically...."


I call those hen parties.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> I call those hen parties.


:jol:I think you and my husband are cut from the same cloth.....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:BTW...on a Sunday afternoon....is there really anything better than Nutella? Just a spoon...and Nutella....Yummmmmmmm


----------



## heresjohnny

I have 15 posts since the prop contest was announced. Oops, this makes 16


----------



## Lord Homicide

What makes Windows slow down and crunch? It used to be the swap file and virtual memory but I think it's evolved beyond that. The only thing I can come up with is that it sucks, but that doesn't sound very technical. My computer isn't slow rest assured.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> What makes Windows slow down and crunch?


Microsoft gremlins:jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I've been taking care of my Mother since 2010 and even then the doctors said she had little chance. I was so proud of myself for keeping her healthy. Anyway she's back in the hospital all the specialists are coming at me....she's 87 it's time. But she wants to live, I want her to live, my siblings want her to live. I don't understand why some doctors are such assholes. Her GI doctor called me at 7am sat, I guess just to scare me. He told me "she's in pain, she's suffering. Let her go. Talk to your brother and sister". , An hour later I am there, she is alert, we're talking and she wants to get better and come home. No pain, no suffering I ask her over and over. Oh and btw every change in my Mother is reported to my siblings, they know everything. why the hell would a doctor do that?

Is there an age where one is expected to die? Is 87 to old? Over and over I hear she's 87, it's time. Here in Sarasota I have met many, many people , through my Mother, older than her. They are in good shape. Her good friend Bob is 94 and still driving for petes sake.

I want my mother to live as long as she can and be happy. What is wrong with that?


----------



## Goblin

It is not up to the doctors to decide PrettyGhoul. The decision rests soley with
your mom and your family! As to the age? My mother lived to be 92.


----------



## debbie5

I'd call the doc back and ask why someone who took the Hippocratic oath would call a sick person's family member and say such uplifting things....see what he says.


----------



## DandyBrit

PrettyGhoul said:


> I've been taking care of my Mother since 2010 and even then the doctors said she had little chance. I was so proud of myself for keeping her healthy. Anyway she's back in the hospital all the specialists are coming at me....she's 87 it's time. But she wants to live, I want her to live, my siblings want her to live. I don't understand why some doctors are such assholes. Her GI doctor called me at 7am sat, I guess just to scare me. He told me "she's in pain, she's suffering. Let her go. Talk to your brother and sister". , An hour later I am there, she is alert, we're talking and she wants to get better and come home. No pain, no suffering I ask her over and over. Oh and btw every change in my Mother is reported to my siblings, they know everything. why the hell would a doctor do that?
> 
> Is there an age where one is expected to die? Is 87 to old? Over and over I hear she's 87, it's time. Here in Sarasota I have met many, many people , through my Mother, older than her. They are in good shape. Her good friend Bob is 94 and still driving for petes sake.
> 
> I want my mother to live as long as she can and be happy. What is wrong with that?


If she has the will to carry on then let her - it's her life after all. Ignore the doctors.


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyGhoul, I send the best thoughts of peace and comfort to your Mom and you.


----------



## Lord Homicide

PG; I thought Kevorkian died... Go get a second opinion or whatever elsewhere. Doctors are getting as bad as attorneys, drive-thru credentialling


----------



## Evil Queen

It's Devil's Food Cake Day!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

IF I were you, I'd inform the doctor that the next time someone calls me with a suggestion like that, I'd be on the phone with the medical board for your state, and that you will be recording all future conversation with ALL of your mother's physicians. That is a violation of federal law, as well as a complete disregard for the Hippocratic Oath. Doctors have lost their licenses for much less. I guarantee that if you tell him that, not a single one of her doctors will ever make the suggestion again. They are doing it because of her age, and the fact that insurance doesn't pay as much for treatment of the elderly, so the doctors see it as losing money.


----------



## RoxyBlue

PG, it's not about age, it's about quality of life. My dad recently passed at the age of 93 and had his wits about him to the day he died. He was moved to hospice at the end of his final illness when the nurses alerted my mom to the change in his condition, and she was grateful for their honesty. My mother will be 87 come fall and is still sharp as a tack and able to take care of herself, though being alone after 65 years of marriage is a difficult adjustment.

It is not a violation of the Hippocratic oath for a doctor to give his honest assessment of a person's chances for recovery and you need to bear that in mind when hearing things that might be difficult to accept. You also certainly have the right to seek a second opinion - a good doctor is not afraid to admit that medicine is as much art as it is science. And I'm a firm believer that a relationship with a doctor should be a partnership based on mutual respect.

Yes, some doctors can be jerks - than are no more immune to that trait than any of the rest of us are at times - and some may seem brutal in their honesty, but bear in mind they deal with illness and the process of dying every day. If they don't develop a little bit of a thick skin, they run the risk of burning out early in their career.

Your mother sounds as if she's already beaten the odds, and as long as she's comfortable, then by all means, be the supportive person you've always been and let her enjoy life as long as she can.


----------



## Copchick

Roxy, you said it perfectly.


----------



## debbie5

I think some docs need a bit more bedside manner & compassion. I had a doc tell me that there are no fat people in prisoner of war camps, so if I wanted to lose weight, just eat 500 calories a day like they do. Honest? Yes. Crass? Yes.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

Oh dear God...HOW MANY times will Girl Scouts bring up the *&^%[email protected]* parade float in meetings, and hi five each other, and not mention that I worked on it? Not that I need the affirmation, but now I'm wondering WHY I'm not being mentioned. Ever. What has the gossip mill created NOW? Everyone who worked on that float had obnoxious, boorish behavior at one time or another. I am the only one who apologized for my behavior...does that mean I then stick out as the rude one? Are they forgetting they were a-holes as well?? And if I bring this up, I look like a crazy a-hole. Perhaps I am. Man, I have a problem with letting go when things are unjust.....


----------



## scareme

I'm home, and approaching human form. I don't know which is worse. The steroids going in or the steroids coming out. Anyway, back to our regularly scheduled program. 

Bio, how did the interview go? How did your vacation go? Best of luck with both.

Copchick, Thank you for all that you and your brethren do. When my kids were little, we raised them to see cops as heroes. So it was funny one day when we were at McDonalds and there was an officer sitting at a table near us. My son was just amazed a cop would be eating in the same place we frequent. Ty was about 5, and asked if he could go over and meet the guy. Ty went over and shook his hand and said Thank You for saving us. (From what?) The guy was so sweet he went out to his patrol car and brought in some coloring books for the kids. Ty couldn't have been happier if a TV star had been at that McDonalds. Funny the things we remember. 

Lord H, how's the wife doing? When is she due? Don't tell her I asked because pregnant women can get annoyed when people keep checking on them. I used to get so mad when people asked, Have you had that baby yet? I'd tell them yeah, I had it a week ago, but I love looking as big as a house so I stuck a pillow up my shirt so I could keep the fat figure. I swear, I wanted to bite people for asking. Hormones. 

PG, sorry to hear about the thoughtless Dr., but glad you Mom is feeling better. I've never met a doc with that attitude, and hope I never do. 

Debbie, give up on those dames. They are forever giving you trouble. Spend your days at the pool with your girls. Less stress, more fun.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to hear you're home, Scareme. Have you had that baby yet?:googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> Lord H, how's the wife doing? When is she due? Don't tell her I asked because pregnant women can get annoyed when people keep checking on them. I used to get so mad when people asked, Have you had that baby yet? I'd tell them yeah, I had it a week ago, but I love looking as big as a house so I stuck a pillow up my shirt so I could keep the fat figure. I swear, I wanted to bite people for asking. Hormones.


No baby yet although the dilation has started, due 6/3. The latest report as of a couple of hours ago is, "I feel good" but the overall feeling is crappy. We have been setting the stage to hurry up labor by spicy food, romping around the country side in my old truck, walks, etc. I swear that truck ride should have shook him out but the stubborn little turd wouldn't flinch. Baxter on the other hand (or paw) was leaning up against me pretty good - lol.

On a side note, I kind of missed my old truck. I dumped it off at my dad's place where it became the farm truck. They drove it over here so they can have something to get around when the baby comes. It'll be funny to see my mother try to handle that truck: 2004 Ford Heritage, single cab, short bed, stiff suspension and 8-ply tires. A classy looking lady driving my old POS around, hilarious.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Scareme, my interview got rescheduled to 9 AM on the 27th (Next Monday). On the 1st, however, a position will open up at the facility where I currently work. So I am kind of hoping that I do well, but they decide to offer the position to someone else.


----------



## debbie5

Today is my kid's birthday. My mom is so persnickety about cooking that she wears a hairnet when she cooks. Mom bought a name brand cake mix at Shop Rite & made her a chocolate cake. I'm chewing my piece of chocolate cake...and I think, "Hmmmm...what is CHEWY in this cake?? that's odd..it's the consistency of between a gummy bear & a date..." Then my brain says, "Well, maybe it's a sprinkle..." and a millisecond later, my brain says , "SPRINKLES ARE NOT CHEWY!" So I spit it out & LOOK at it....OH MY F*(% I SEE A LEG. No. It CAN'T be a leg...it must be a gob of unbaked batter...so I look again. OH GOD I SEE THE UNDERSIDE OF SOMETHING THAT IS SEGMENTED LOOKING AND HAS MORE LEGS IT'S A F*&$#@G BUG." It had weird legs and looked very centipede-y. I was hoping it was a grain beetle, but the legs are wrong. NICE. It was IN THE CAKE MIX. Gag. She gave us the cake to take home....I told everyone once we got home and threw the cake out. My mother can never know, or she'd be calling Pillsbury, the health department, the federal food inspectors...luckily, I had put some cannoli on the top of the cake, so my daughter still had something yummy to snack on later. No one barfed, but my husband laughed until he cried...kept reciting, "There once was a lady who swallowed a fly...." and giggling then saying "Sorry..".  

CHEWY> Exoskeletons are very chewy.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> PG, it's not about age, it's about quality of life. My dad recently passed at the age of 93 and had his wits about him to the day he died. He was moved to hospice at the end of his final illness when the nurses alerted my mom to the change in his condition, and she was grateful for their honesty. My mother will be 87 come fall and is still sharp as a tack and able to take care of herself, though being alone after 65 years of marriage is a difficult adjustment.
> 
> It is not a violation of the Hippocratic oath for a doctor to give his honest assessment of a person's chances for recovery and you need to bear that in mind when hearing things that might be difficult to accept. You also certainly have the right to seek a second opinion - a good doctor is not afraid to admit that medicine is as much art as it is science. And I'm a firm believer that a relationship with a doctor should be a partnership based on mutual respect.
> 
> Yes, some doctors can be jerks - than are no more immune to that trait than any of the rest of us are at times - and some may seem brutal in their honesty, but bear in mind they deal with illness and the process of dying every day. If they don't develop a little bit of a thick skin, they run the risk of burning out early in their career.
> 
> Your mother sounds as if she's already beaten the odds, and as long as she's comfortable, then by all means, be the supportive person you've always been and let her enjoy life as long as she can.


Beautifully said as usual Roxy.



scareme said:


> I'm home, and approaching human form. I don't know which is worse. The steroids going in or the steroids coming out. Anyway, back to our regularly scheduled program......


Welcome home scareme!



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Scareme, my interview got rescheduled to 9 AM on the 27th (Next Monday). On the 1st, however, a position will open up at the facility where I currently work. So I am kind of hoping that I do well, but they decide to offer the position to someone else.


I'm sure it will all work out one way or the other for the best Bio. Life has a way of balancing out.



debbie5 said:


> Today is my kid's birthday...................No one barfed, but my husband laughed until he cried...kept reciting, "There once was a lady who swallowed a fly...." and giggling then saying "Sorry..".
> 
> CHEWY> Exoskeletons are very chewy.


ROFLMAO - oh Deb - I was laughing and gagging all at once. Ewwwwwww

Had two house inspections lined up by the Realtor today and tomorrow - spend hours cleaning the house last night only to hear an hour before the first inspection that BOTH have been cancelled - one rescheduled to Saturday and the other one cancelled due to the wife saying they really can't afford the move. Oh well - we have a nice sparkling clean house~!


----------



## Zurgh

New avatar, yea or nay?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go for it, Zurgh. I don't think pink was really your color anyway

The boss just walked in with a box of Dunkin Donuts. He is evil incarnate:googly:


----------



## Zurgh

Needs work for an avatar...

EDIT: that's a little better, but still not quite right...


----------



## Hairazor

Zurgh, the noses are too normal for you, heehee


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> ... IT'S A F*&$#@G BUG." It had weird legs and looked very centipede-y. I was hoping it was a grain beetle, but the legs are wrong. NICE. It was IN THE CAKE MIX....


Nice little protein boost! Way to keep junk food HEALTHY!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe something more like this, Zurgh


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I would like to take a moment to wish my lovely wife a Happy 6th Anniversary. Not sure how the Boss Lady puts up with me sometimes, but I am glad that she does.


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Anniversary Bio and Mrs.


----------



## Zurgh

Happy anniversary, Bio!










Debbie... in light of your cake event, perhaps this should be my new avatar?:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Yay for you, Bio, and Mrs. Bio. Many more!


----------



## scareme

Happy Anniversary Mr. & Mrs. Bio. 

It seems weird you are heading into winter, Headless. It sounds like you and Haunti have about the same weather. I don't think Colorado is going is ever going to have a summer this year. Wishing you luck on the house. We are thinking about selling one of ours, and I'm nervous about the thought.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:American Idol spoiler.... Caleb WON! (Really? Another NC native? What's up?!) Yay!!!


----------



## Copchick

Happy anniversary Bio and Mrs. Bio!

Scareme - welcome back!


----------



## debbie5

OH SWEET JESUS, ZURGH!!..that is WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE....but the feet were kinda "hooky"...what kind of bug is that!?? oh god now I'm all grossed out again..LOLOlololol...you are so frikkin bad.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Bio.

Welcome home Scareme.


----------



## Hairazor

^ I had a friend who used to go ToTing for drinks


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I would like to take a moment to wish my lovely wife a Happy 6th Anniversary. Not sure how the Boss Lady puts up with me sometimes, but I am glad that she does.


Sounds like something I would have said verbatim. we kin? congrats - you're 6 years in, i'm 1.5 years in.



scareme said:


> It seems weird you are heading into winter, Headless. It sounds like you and Haunti have about the same weather. I don't think Colorado is going is ever going to have a summer this year. Wishing you luck on the house. We are thinking about selling one of ours, and I'm nervous about the thought.


Colorado sure has gotten screwed with weather this year so far huh? Snow, tornados, enough hail to warrant snow plows, lots of rain... Wonder how much of that water will flow down the Golden River directly into Coors?



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:American Idol spoiler.... Caleb WON! (Really? Another NC native? What's up?!) Yay!!!


 We were shocked because that chick was more versatile and marketable than he was. He looked shocked too throughout the remainder of the show. However, that mini-Meatloaf was knocking it out of the park from day 1! We love Caleb and are glad he won. And.... HOW BITCHIN' WAS IT TO SING WITH KISS????? That was a good finale for him: kick ass, sing with KISS then win it all. Hopefully he doesn't hit rock bottom in the years to come.

****JLO didn't look happy at all - did you notice that??****



Hairazor said:


> ^ I had a friend who used to go ToTing for drinks


Don't come to my house, I've got a few drinks that will knock you on your ass! They taste good too. Actually come on over and stay awhile.


----------



## deadSusan

> Colorado sure has gotten screwed with weather this year so far huh? Snow, tornados, enough hail to warrant snow plows, lots of rain... Wonder how much of that water will flow down the Golden River directly into Coors?


Well Lord H it has been a fun couple of days. The hail missed my house on Tuesday, but it was nailed yesterday. Luckily it was the smaller stuff, so it just shredded stuff a little. Yesterday's storm was a doozy I guess. Watched some of the satellite feed and the center of the storm was a few miles north of the house. I believe that was the bit that may have caused the tornadoes to the east. As long as we don't get a repeat of last year, with the constant torrential rains, I can take the quick, heavy downpours.

BTW, does your invitation for killer drinks extend to everyone on the Forum? It might be a good way for you to get haunt help!  (Or maybe you already do that?!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

A big badda boom of a thunderstorm passed through our area around 5:30 this morning. No hail, though, which is always a good thing when you have young tender plants starting to grow.


----------



## Bone Dancer

*If you have an account at Ebay you should change your password. Reports are that they have been hacked. To what extent I don't know, but better safe then sorry.*


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Saw that story on CNN.com yesterday, and that's the advice eBay is giving people.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nothing digital is safe... is that part of the Heart Bleed trojan that has taken the globe by storm?

There should be a poll, report or whatever you want to call it that performs the following per active user:
- Counts all posts in the "General Discussions" per user
- Counts all posts in "Halloween Discussions" and "Props and Prop Building" per user
- Perform the math to yield percentage of actual Halloween know-how contribution against chit-chatting on the forum.

Could be a fun little fact sheet by seeing who the biggest contributors are and who gabs the most. It wouldn't be 100% accurate unless you want to add in the statistical math headache (outliers, variances, standard deviations, etc).

I'd be a chit chatter.


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Anniversary, Bio & Mrs. Bio!


----------



## debbie5

Mystery solved. I ate a sow bug. I ate the front half.


----------



## Lord Homicide

What's the mystery?


----------



## Zurgh

debbie5 said:


> Mystery solved. I ate a sow bug. I ate the front half.


The back half is better...:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I would like to take a moment to wish my lovely wife a Happy 6th Anniversary. Not sure how the Boss Lady puts up with me sometimes, but I am glad that she does.


Happy Anniversary Mr and Mrs Biohazard!



debbie5 said:


> OH SWEET JESUS, ZURGH!!..that is WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE....but the feet were kinda "hooky"...what kind of bug is that!?? oh god now I'm all grossed out again..LOLOlololol...you are so frikkin bad.


Ick, that's just sickening! *hugs*


----------



## debbie5

I bought my daughter a replacement cake tonight...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## deadSusan

Woo hoo! I made it to 200 posts and can now edit them!!!:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

deadSusan said:


> Woo hoo! I made it to 200 posts and can now edit them!!!:googly:


Congrats deadSusan


----------



## Hauntiholik

I wanted to spend Saturday working on a new prop but I think boy scout fund raising will take priority. <pout> responsibility sucks


----------



## RoxyBlue

Note to self - use gloves when applying rose geranium essential oil to the dog. The smell does not wash off your hands.

For everyone else, since Willow has problems (skin blistering) with available tick & flea repellants, I took a look on line for alternative methods for keeping blood suckers (primarily ticks - she's never had fleas) off her. One of the suggestions was to place a drop of rose geranium oil at the base of the neck and tail, so I'm testing it out. I will say, having smelled the stuff now, I can see why ticks don't like it. It's like a super- concentrated version of rose-scented soap your grandma used to use.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay deadSusan, keep up the posting


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got my $20 prop entry done and submitted for approval. Feels good to have a new addition to the graveyard done so early


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Goblin said:


>


hahahahahaha Goblin - love that one!

Happy Anniversary Mr & Mrs Bio!

Well only one of the two scheduled inspection of our house took place. Evidently these people are really keen and will get back to the agent on Tuesday. I guess since they flew down from the next State they must have been interested. However now my mother announces that she doesn't want to sell............. this is because of a whole bunch of reasons - none of which are any different now than when the place went on the market. OMG I just can't take a trick!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Got my $20 prop entry done and submitted for approval. Feels good to have a new addition to the graveyard done so early


Ugh, I am so behind on this years prop challenge. I have a few more props on the list that need to be finished...and sadly, most of them require paper mache...


----------



## RoxyBlue

You've still got time, DA - more than a month until the contest ends.

As part of my birthday weekend, Spooky1 and I went to two wineries to try out some wines, stopped by an old cemetery to look at tombstones, then had a late lunch at Tom and Ray's in Damascus, MD (it's one of those old timey diner/restaurants that's a historic fixture in that town). We'll have dinner tonight at Sol Azteca, one of our favorite Mexican restaurants, in Olney MD - great food, great service, and extremely reasonable prices. And the weather here today is GORGEOUS, almost as if it were planned for me:jol:


----------



## Goblin

This will help you pick your costume for Halloween................










Mine is Gruesome Devil


----------



## Headless

Can you be too old to be a chilling schoolgirl?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Mine is Mysterious Red Riding Hood. Figures.


----------



## Hairazor

Gruesome pirate! Well, dead on since Pirates is my theme this year!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Spooky Devil

Interesting ...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky Superhero - not actually in the plans, though....


----------



## Hauntiholik

Seductive Princess. It could happen.


----------



## Copchick

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Mine is Mysterious Red Riding Hood. Figures.


Somehow, I just don't see this fitting you Bio! LOL! 

Soooo...I'm back from a beautiful vacation Hilton Head, SC. Awesome time! I tried kayaking in one of the "creeks" in HH. It was more marsh, than what I know as a creek. We went early in the morning and saw a mama dolphin and her baby, beautiful mansions, and learned alot about the island from our guide. I rented a bike and biked along the beach and all over the area where we were staying; another fun thing to do. I also went to Charleston and walked along the battery and the streets just looking, being a tourist. I've been to HH before, but it seems I did alot more this time. Oh and found some great restaurants too. The drive down was a real bitch with the fog in the West Virginia mountains. It gets me every time, no matter what time I leave. The drive back was uneventful and couldn't have been any better weather wise.

Although I was just in the next state, I didn't stalk the Walking Dead crew that was shooting season 5. Norman Reedus was safe. 

One question, well more of an observation, (NOT coming down on all southerners) but why is it that south of the Mason Dixon line, drivers think that by driving on your bumper is a safe thing to do at a high rate of speed? It just pisses me off. It was so frequent though. I'm like "Uh, no kidding a$$hole driver behind me, I know you're in a hurry, but CTFO and we can all get to where we're going safely." That was the only bad thing, and quite frustrating.

I'm now taking today to reaclimate myself to Pittsburgh weather and bond with the furry kids. It's a beautiful sunny day and I think I'll sit on the porch with a sweet tea, maybe a cigar.


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, sounds like a nice relaxing time (except those tailgaters, they scare me).


----------



## Zurgh

Spooky devil, Hmm...








It could work...:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Copchick said:


> One question, well more of an observation, (NOT coming down on all southerners) but why is it that south of the Mason Dixon line, drivers think that by driving on your bumper is a safe thing to do at a high rate of speed? It just pisses me off. It was so frequent though. I'm like "Uh, no kidding a$$hole driver behind me, I know you're in a hurry, but CTFO and we can all get to where we're going safely." That was the only bad thing, and quite frustrating.


Yep, see that all the time in Maryland. I almost got rear-ended twice by the same driver one morning on the way to work because she wanted to stay on my tail and refused to accept the warning of my brake lights when I would be coming to a stop. I thought she might consider backing off after she swerved to miss me the first time, but apparently she was a slow learner.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Copchick said:


> One question, well more of an observation, (NOT coming down on all southerners) but why is it that south of the Mason Dixon line, drivers think that by driving on your bumper is a safe thing to do at a high rate of speed? It just pisses me off. It was so frequent though. I'm like "Uh, no kidding a$$hole driver behind me, I know you're in a hurry, but CTFO and we can all get to where we're going safely." That was the only bad thing, and quite frustrating.


I used to wonder the same thing when I lived in Georgia. It gets worse the closer you get to Atlanta.

Well, my interview for a Sgt. position is the day after tomorrow. I am thinking that I am gonna unplug for the next couple of days and concentrate completely on making sure that I am ready.


----------



## Zurgh

Good luck, Bio!

New avatar in the works...
Rough sketch 









Ye ol' unfinished mask...


----------



## Hauntiholik

I love that Zurgh.


----------



## debbie5

I just drove back from upstate NY, and was appalled at how close people (driving on a high speed interstate) get to the car in front (1/2 a car length or LESS) in an attempt to get the person out of their way. I always follow at the appropriate distance, and usually have cars who pop in ahead of me and take away that safe distance, which forces me too close to them, as I now have a guy on MY rear, too.....It must be a cultural shift, as it's *everywhere*. Up here, it's the tourists: Canadiens and the boobs from New Jersey who drive nuts.


----------



## Zurgh

Thanks, Haunti!

Here's a digital mock up.








Needs more work, but not tonight.


----------



## Goblin

My brother and I were able to get the old VHS player to work and we watched a twenty year old vacation tape
it really brought back memories! We were at Myrtle Beach and it was August 1994.......Momma was still alive then. 
I was 43, no heart condition, my hair was just starting to turn grey......I had a mustache then! After watching it I 
wanted to go to the beach again! Haven't been back since 2005! Now that we got it working again there are a lot
old family films haven't seen in over ten years or more!


----------



## Copchick

Goblin - you should have your Vhs tapes copied to disk. Sounds like you had some great memories watching those tapes. Plan a beach vacation to make some new ones and to reminisce.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well, gota get out an mow the south 40. But it's a nice day, and I dont mind.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Trying to get motivated to do something constructive today and it's so not working:jol:


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Hauntiholik

LOL Hairazor!!!


----------



## Copchick

Ditto! Lol!


----------



## Goblin

We watched some more of the old home movies today. There was a Labor
Day cookout in 1994. After we ate the burgers and hot dogs there was a
big volleyball game that lasted till it got dark. Sad to watch all of us running
and jumping around like that and now a lot of them can barely get around
now. It was also the last cookout we had'
There was also Christmas 1994. The whole family was together then, except
for Daddy who had passed away in 1990. Brought a tear to my eye watching
Momma opening her presents., and my SIL Shirley who passed away in 2006!
A lot of laughs watching all the kids back then.........they're all grown now and
some of them have kids of their own! 
Seen a lot of pets that are gone now too

Memory Lane is such a beautiful happy place.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Time Bandits" is such a surreal movie (watching it at the moment).


----------



## Bone Dancer

Roxy, I always liked the giant cage escape in that movie.
The humidity is on the rise, time to kick on the AC, so much for my electric bill.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

@Zurgh: Those are some nice pics! 

@Goblin: I know the feeling. Last time I went 'home' we got to watch some old videos from my childhood. It was a load of fun.

ION: No need to water the lawn for at least the next few weeks. The rains came down yesterday and flooded everything. Thankfully we're on high ground and no house damage, but that was some heavy driving rain we got.


----------



## debbie5

Bat in the basement. Again. At least now I am 100% sure where it's coming in. Down the chimney & out the open vent that hovers over the water heater.


----------



## Bone Dancer

So Deb, are you saying that is your first prop of the season?


----------



## debbie5

I wish!! I think it's a momma looking for a nice cool place to have her babies. I hope she hasn't popped them out already!


----------



## scareme

Bloody Devil. Who me? That's Princess Bloody Devil, thank you.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Mine is Mysterious Red Riding Hood. Figures.


I can see you as The Red Hood. (And I think you'd make a great Daddy too. I've seen the pictures of you with your niece.)












Copchick said:


> Somehow, I just don't see this fitting you Bio! LOL!
> 
> Soooo...I'm back from a beautiful vacation Hilton Head, SC. Awesome time! I tried kayaking in one of the "creeks" in HH. It was more marsh, than what I know as a creek. We went early in the morning and saw a mama dolphin and her baby, beautiful mansions, and learned alot about the island from our guide. I rented a bike and biked along the beach and all over the area where we were staying; another fun thing to do. I also went to Charleston and walked along the battery and the streets just looking, being a tourist. I've been to HH before, but it seems I did alot more this time. Oh and found some great restaurants too. The drive down was a real bitch with the fog in the West Virginia mountains. It gets me every time, no matter what time I leave. The drive back was uneventful and couldn't have been any better weather wise.
> 
> Although I was just in the next state, I didn't stalk the Walking Dead crew that was shooting season 5. Norman Reedus was safe.
> 
> One question, well more of an observation, (NOT coming down on all southerners) but why is it that south of the Mason Dixon line, drivers think that by driving on your bumper is a safe thing to do at a high rate of speed? It just pisses me off. It was so frequent though. I'm like "Uh, no kidding a$$hole driver behind me, I know you're in a hurry, but CTFO and we can all get to where we're going safely." That was the only bad thing, and quite frustrating.
> 
> I'm now taking today to reaclimate myself to Pittsburgh weather and bond with the furry kids. It's a beautiful sunny day and I think I'll sit on the porch with a sweet tea, maybe a cigar.


Sounds like you had a great vacation. Too bad the days go so fast when we are on vacation.



Goblin said:


> My brother and I were able to get the old VHS player to work and we watched a twenty year old vacation tape
> it really brought back memories! We were at Myrtle Beach and it was August 1994.......Momma was still alive then.
> I was 43, no heart condition, my hair was just starting to turn grey......I had a mustache then! After watching it I
> wanted to go to the beach again! Haven't been back since 2005! Now that we got it working again there are a lot
> old family films haven't seen in over ten years or more!


We have some old 35 mm film we had put on DVD. It is great to see everybody in such great shape, and with hair. But sad to see how many have passed. When we watch as a group, we yell out names and places. Now these old movies had no sound, be we still feel the need to yell out our narration. lol



debbie5 said:


> Bat in the basement. Again. At least now I am 100% sure where it's coming in. Down the chimney & out the open vent that hovers over the water heater.


Better bats in you basement than bats in your belfry. And it could be worse. remember the house in Miami you posted?


----------



## Goblin

I have family members that do that too Scareme. The good thing about
these tapes is that they were made with our camcorder, so they have sound. 
You can not only see the ones who have passed on but you can hear their
voice too. Sometimes that helps a lot. The stuff we watched was in 1994, 
now we've come to Vacation 1995.

I noticed something funny about bats. They're blind and fly by high pitched
sounds they make. The sounds bounce off objects and come back to them,
if the sounds don't come back they know it's clear. You can whistle and it
will disrupt those sounds confusing them and they will fly in all directions.
If one gets in your house, the sounds bounce off the walls and it gets confused
and searches for a way out. Open a door or window and shoo it toward it.....
the sounds won't bounce back from the open door and window and it will
follow them right on outside.


----------



## Headless

Well we got an offer on our house - it's not enough, but its a start.... fingers crossed!


----------



## debbie5

I found I can "herd" them where I want them to go by waving my hands above my head. My Bat Guy never got back to me (I think he isn't doing it anymore) so now I gotta find a new bat guy before MORE bats find there way in. I've read more about bats & bat behavior....LOL.


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> Bat in the basement. Again. At least now I am 100% sure where it's coming in. Down the chimney & out the open vent that hovers over the water heater.


Well you live in a "cave" in upstate NY... you'll have bats... duh........... Come on, what's with you mon?!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^LOL, Lord H

You know how, if you wash your car, it will rain shortly afterwards? The same thing happens when you water all your plants on your patio. We had an impressive, albeit brief, rain/thunderstorm yesterday after all the plants had been refreshed. At least this one didn't wash the mulch out of the beds.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, my interview went phenomenally, and now we are waiting for either the Warden of the institution or the captain to give me a call. The Captain even told me I did a great job on the interview, and only missed the entire answer to one question. I answered the question, but I missed a step in the process. Not very worried about that, though.


----------



## Lord Homicide

*@ROXY*: LOL! Dirtying up a clean car with rain... pssh. Stay away from me when I start planting plants... I conjure bad hail storms. I guess I was a shaman in the past life.


----------



## Copchick

Bio - glad to hear the interview went well!


----------



## Draik41895

I'm not dead just undead. I'll be back tonight.


----------



## Evil Queen

Draik!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

DRAIK! wth?? get IN here!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik is back - woo hoo!


----------



## Hairazor

Draik, get busy and catch us up on your doings, (ummm please?)


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Woo-hoo took an interview this morning for a promotion. Just got a call for a friend who works with the big boss and he told me he heard I did very well with an emphasis on very... Here's hoping..


----------



## Hairazor

Luck for Bio and CrazedH, 2 deserving Haunters


----------



## Draik41895

I'm doing makeup. I still love it and I'm still counting the days til Halloween. I should probably post more of my makeup on a regular basis. Here's a few pics of my joker from Fanime this year.




























Facial muscles and skin mask both of my own creation.


----------



## Copchick

Crazed Haunter - Good luck!

Draik - It's about time you showed up! I see you've been busy. Nice works and pics!


----------



## Hairazor

Draik, I am a fan of your work!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

welcome back Draik!

So, I'm giving this college thing a try again. I never completed the process of enrolling the last time, but now I'm really going for it. I've completed the basic process. I go in for the entrance exam on monday and it will determine my future at Palo Alto College. Here's hoping!


----------



## Hairazor

Go get 'em Dark Angel!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Had dinner with the wife, her brother and his girlfriend (Who is a militant vegan). I ordered a grilled chicken salad. His girlfriend pipes up with "I can't believe you're so heartless that you'd eat something with a soul". I smirked and told her "The soul is the best tasting part" I thought our waitress was going to fall out trying not to laugh. Needless to say, his girlfriend doesn't like me now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm crying laughing, Bio

I don't think chicken salads have souls anyway.

I have a niece who is vegan, but she is not the least bit militant or pushy about it. It's just a choice she made.


----------



## Pumpkin5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Had dinner with the wife, her brother and his girlfriend (Who is a militant vegan). I ordered a grilled chicken salad. His girlfriend pipes up with "I can't believe you're so heartless that you'd eat something with a soul". I smirked and told her "The soul is the best tasting part" I thought our waitress was going to fall out trying not to laugh. Needless to say, his girlfriend doesn't like me now.


:jol:And you care.........because????


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Welcome home Draik! Your make up looks amazing and the masks are super cool as well. Missed you buddy!


----------



## Goblin

Welcome back Draik!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

DA good luck..Bio good one. And whose to say veggies don't have souls. Aren't they a living organism???


----------



## Copchick

Bio - that response is hilarious! Quick thinking.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If veggies have souls, then there might be lima beans on the menu in heaven - ewwwww!:googly:


----------



## scareme

Good luck Crazed Haunter. I'll keep my fingers crossed. 

Welcome home Draik! Your make up and mask looks good. Do you still have your tarantula? I picked some flowers this spring and one of the leafs had a web with a dead tarantula in it. When I looked an hour later it was gone. I guess it was hibernating, not dead. So now I too have a pet tarantula. Only I don't know where it is, and he/she doesn't know it's a pet. 

You can do it DA. It won't be easy, but I know you can. 

Bio, that's hilarious. I might have to borrow that line sometime.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Had dinner with the wife, her brother and his girlfriend (Who is a militant vegan). I ordered a grilled chicken salad. His girlfriend pipes up with "I can't believe you're so heartless that you'd eat something with a soul". I smirked and told her "The soul is the best tasting part" I thought our waitress was going to fall out trying not to laugh. Needless to say, his girlfriend doesn't like me now.


Lol, hilarious. Does she say that to everyone? I'd imagine she'd get hoarse pretty quick.

PETA = People Eating Tasty Animals


----------



## Hauntiholik

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Had dinner with the wife, her brother and his girlfriend (Who is a militant vegan). I ordered a grilled chicken salad. His girlfriend pipes up with "I can't believe you're so heartless that you'd eat something with a soul". I smirked and told her "The soul is the best tasting part" I thought our waitress was going to fall out trying not to laugh. Needless to say, his girlfriend doesn't like me now.


----------



## Spooky1

Draik, good to see you back.


----------



## Copchick

This cracked me up:


----------



## Spooky1

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Had dinner with the wife, her brother and his girlfriend (Who is a militant vegan). I ordered a grilled chicken salad. His girlfriend pipes up with "I can't believe you're so heartless that you'd eat something with a soul". I smirked and told her "The soul is the best tasting part" I thought our waitress was going to fall out trying not to laugh. Needless to say, his girlfriend doesn't like me now.


You should have told her chicken doesn't have soul. If you had wanted soul you would have ordered fish.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

That is a bit cute!

CC I love the Mortician's Tip!

Picked up our caravan today after it being gone for a month to be measured & fitted for an annex. When I asked about whether it was going to be possible to have the warranty extended since they had had it for 1 of the 3 months it was covered - the guy looked at me like a bunny in a spotlight......... I'm going to ring the manager on Monday but I suspect I know the answer already.


----------



## Copchick

Headless - You should insist upon it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

bunny in a spotlight = deer in headlights:jol:


----------



## scareme

CC, that's funny about the zombie.

Spooky1, sole, you slay me. 

Gobby, my screen came up and I said a loud, Aww, my husband yelled from the other room, You're not getting it!. lol The kitty's cute. But I'm not getting one. 

Headless, I agree. The key is to be persistent. make them think it would be easier to extend the warranty than to have to keep dealing with you. To many customers back down. I wear them out until I get what I paid for. 

I have an idea. And we all know what trouble that can be. Now I just need to convince Rick.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Found out yesterday I didn't get the job. I'm only slightly disappointed.Its nice to know it came down to just me and the guy who got it. I have high hopes for the next one.


----------



## Hauntiholik

May 31st is....
* National Save Your Hearing Day....what?
* National Macaroon Day....I LOVE macaroons!
* Speak in Complete Sentences Day....whatever
* World No Tobacco Day....in Colorado, there's always that *other* stuff


----------



## deadSusan

Haunti - isn't that the truth?! We ban smoking tobacco, almost everywhere and then we pass the wacky tobaccy law! :googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, just got a phone call informing me that I did not get the job at the other facility. Oh, well guess I need to keep trying.


----------



## matrixmom

My son just got his drivers license and how does anyone ever afford insurance? Also looking at used hondas and toyotas trying to keep the cost @ $3000. Boy oh Boy.....


----------



## scareme

matrixmom said:


> My son just got his drivers license and how does anyone ever afford insurance? Also looking at used hondas and toyotas trying to keep the cost @ $3000. Boy oh Boy.....


Our son's first car was a 90 something Bonneville. The car was a tank, and the insurance was low. The car lasted 3 months until a student in his high school totaled 5 cars in the school parking lot. I wonder how much that kids insurance was. Good luck. How many more kids do you have? We had two we had to pay insurance on for six years, until they got out of collage.


----------



## Goblin

Yooooo Hooooooo, Scarmeeeeeeee............Got something for you!


----------



## scareme

Aww...must...resist...powers of cuteness.


----------



## Goblin

Yes, but can you resist...........

















THIS MANY!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin, I see your kitten and raise you two bats and a fennec fox:

vampire bat babies by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Copchick

^ Awwww!


----------



## Copchick

*Snake!!!!*

My mom was briefly in the hospital for a couple of days (she's okay) and I brought her home this afternoon. She 
was sitting in a chair on the front lawn about 5 feet in front of the porch. We were chatting and I was walking 
around the yard looking at the plants and such. There's a bird house on our porch in which sparrows nest every 
year. There are three babies in there and the parents were going back and forth with food for them. I noticed 
that the parents were chattering and sqawking pretty loud, but they're used to us. I didn't know what their issue
was; until...I was facing my mom talking and as I looked behind and beyond her, I noticed that something was 
odd in the picture I was seeing. I saw my skeleton sitting on the porch swing (it's been out since Sept), I saw 
the bird house and I saw something wrapped around the porch swing chain. Now I'm looking at this thinking 
"what the hell is that?". I'm looking and thinking that my mom was trying to "get" me and put a store bought 
snake wrapped on the chain...until I saw it breathe. I said "Mom, come to me NOW". (She's very frightened 
of snakes) She knew I was serious and came right over. I said "What do you see?" She was looking all over 
the porch, not seeing it and then I said "Look at the swing's chain" She said "Jesus! Is that a snake?" This 
thing was wrapped around the porch swing chain trying to get to the baby birds! I thought, "Oh no you ain't". 
So I got my ten foot pole (yes, I had one on hand) and pushed the top half of the snake off the chain, but it 
was clinging tightly. That was one strong snake! I was using my inner strength with the ten foot pole and we're 
fighting, me and the snake. It did not want to get off that chain! Finally I flung 
it out into the front yard where it met it's demise.

It was 57" long, and I could swear I heard it whisper "you'll see me in your dreams..." before it died.

I know snakes are good in the yard and such but it trespassed onto the residence. That is out of bounds. Plus I 
know if it knew where the chicks were it would be back. Plus I didn't want the dogs to get bitten. It wasn't 
poisonous, but I still didn't want a vet bill...or mom to be back at the hospital with a heart attack.

This is the picture of him:










Ironically this is what I had pinned for prop ideas on Pinterest. Notice how alike they look!


----------



## Hairazor

First, glad your Mom is doing well, Copchick

Second, YIKES! on your snake!


----------



## scareme

Sorry to hear your Mom has been sick. I'm glad she's home now, but that's a lot of excitement for someone fresh out of the hospital. 

Holy Mackerel Copchick!!! That is a long snake. I love how the birds warned you it was there. And you in turn rescued their babies. One good deed deserves another. And that snake does look a lot like a Halloween prop. Are you going to keep the skeleton. Just one more thing. I've heard a lot of people say I wouldn't touch that thing with a ten foot pole, but who really has a ten foot pool to do it with. Copchick does!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Good Lord Tina! Good thing you acted quickly or no more baby birds for you.
Careful now, if you decide to make any giant tarantula props this year!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Personally, I just would have removed (carefully) and released the snake elsewhere, but then, I'm not afraid of snakes:jol: Spooky1 and I think they're cool.


----------



## Goblin

That looks like a black racer, Copchick. They're harmless unless provoked.
They do like to climb. Good thing you had the pole. They are very fast and
will bite you several times. Some of them have been known to launch 
themselves at you when cornered. I seen one back down a dog in the back 
yard once.

I once read about a man in Florida, who in the midst of moving a woodpile 
when he uncovered what he thought was a large black snake......till it's hood
flared out on it! It was a cobra! He called the police and they came out with
animal control and caught it. Never did say where it come from. Probably 
from the same place all those pythons came from they've been catching in
the Everglades lately.


----------



## Copchick

You know your snakes Goblin. I just looked up the info and the pics look just like the one on my porch.


----------



## diggerc

Was just at the zoo yesterday. Saw a big snake in the reptile house, Python big.
And yes I tried my parseltongue. It ignored me.


----------



## Headless

Living in the bush as we do we've had quite a few snakes (the poisonous/deadly variety) and unfortunately lost a dog to one of them some time back. As a result I am not very tolerant of them and won't hesitate to permanently remove them either CC. Glad to hear your mom is OK.

Well although I can scarcely believe its happened - we have an offer on the house that we are happy with and managed to have an offer accepted on the one we liked - so it looks like we'll be packing boxes for the next few weeks and moving within 2 months! I'm excited and terrified all at once! But we are still going to get away for our 4 day mini break in the new van next weekend before the chaos engulfs us.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, we had a quiet night...until 5:30 this morning. Officer doing his final rounds before shift change finds an inmate with his head busted open. Needless to say, I just got 6 hours of overtime. But now I am beat.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

June is national Accordion Awareness Month, so here is a video of Weird Al Yankovic playing the beer barrel polka in honor of the month:


----------



## deadSusan

Hurray! Weird Al's the best. I wonder if The Roots have ever backed up an accordion before? They've done some crazy stuff with Jimmy Fallon.


----------



## Copchick

I signed up for 57 hours of overtime this month. Today was the first 4 hours and I"m tired already.  We're doing some training with traffic stops using scenarios that have occured in our department. We're using simunition (colored soap filled bullets) that is very useful in training. I was a role player and got hit twice, once in the finger and the other on my inner knee. Remember I'm taking the blood thinner? Yeah I've got some big a$$ bruises. It looks worse than it hurts, but I'm quite colorful. After the OT, I came home and weeded my rose bed and trimmed the roses. I am so stinkin' tired! Tomorrow I'm in training for about 10 hours for an Emergency Boat Operators course. It's part of the Flood Response Unit that I'm in. It will be classroom, then to the river. I'm hearing that we're supposed to get some thunderstorms tomorrow. Don't know if we'll be getting in the water.

Funny story...last night my mom was watching Mountain Men. In the episode, one of the men lives in Montana and they were talking about the wolves getting close to his home. Later, I'm sleeping and at about 3 a.m., I hear howling. One long "Woooooooooo". It woke me up out of a sound sleep. Turns out the episode must have brought out my dog Jack's inner wolf. He was dreaming and started howling! He never howls! He woke himself up and looked like "what was that?!" Wacky dog! I'd love to know what he was dreaming to make him howl like that.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> I signed up for 57 hours of overtime this month. Today was the first 4 hours and I"m tired already.  We're doing some training with traffic stops using scenarios that have occured in our department. We're using simunition (colored soap filled bullets) that is very useful in training. I was a role player and got hit twice, once in the finger and the other on my inner knee. Remember I'm taking the blood thinner? Yeah I've got some big a$$ bruises. It looks worse than it hurts, but I'm quite colorful. After the OT, I came home and weeded my rose bed and trimmed the roses. I am so stinkin' tired! Tomorrow I'm in training for about 10 hours for an Emergency Boat Operators course. It's part of the Flood Response Unit that I'm in. It will be classroom, then to the river. I'm hearing that we're supposed to get some thunderstorms tomorrow. Don't know if we'll be getting in the water.
> 
> Funny story...last night my mom was watching Mountain Men. In the episode, one of the men lives in Montana and they were talking about the wolves getting close to his home. Later, I'm sleeping and at about 3 a.m., I hear howling. One long "Woooooooooo". It woke me up out of a sound sleep. Turns out the episode must have brought out my dog Jack's inner wolf. He was dreaming and started howling! He never howls! He woke himself up and looked like "what was that?!" Wacky dog! I'd love to know what he was dreaming to make him howl like that.


The things you guys put yourselves through and the job you do - hey you might be bleeding a little more proficiently at the moment but your blood is definitely worth bottling! 

Doggies are so funny sometimes and I know they have nightmares just like we do from time to time. Poor Jack!

Just one more day of work and Shane and I head off for four days to the Murray River which is on the border of our state and the one north of us. It isn't a long break but I'm absolutely looking forward to just getting away for a few days in our new caravan. Can't wait!~


----------



## Hairazor

Good grief Copchick, you wear me out just reading your schedule but bless your big heart you are willing to go the extra. Dogs, gotta love 'em, Jack's tale is funny.

Headless, hope you have a care free break


----------



## scareme

Roxy, when my Dad was quite young, my Dad used to work in a music store where he would sell sheet music and teach people to play musical instruments. Growing up we heard him playing mandolin and guitar. When cleaning out the attic after Mom died, we found horns and an accordion, we didn't know he had know how to play. My nephew took the horns, and we put the accordion up on e-bay. It went for over $800. First, I didn't think anyone played it anymore. And second, I never thought you would have to pay that much for one. 

Copchick, Don't wear yourself out or you'll end up sick again. But at least you have an exciting job. It sounds like no two days are alike on your job. Your dog must be part wolf. My dog just whimpers when she sleeps. She must be remembering our time together. lol

Bio, your job sounds just plain crazy. 

Headless, I hope you have a great time on holiday. I'm joining you as a house seller. I've never sold one before, so I'm not sure what to expect. I don't really want to sell, so I'll have mixed feelings through the whole process. Oh well, it will be another experience in life to learn from.

I mentioned a while back I had an idea. Surprisingly Rick went for it. I'm going up to Iowa for a month. Last summer I had planned on going up for four months. I ended up in the hospital after six weeks, and had to come home. This time I'm only planning for a month, so I should be good. We are going sell the Iowa house, and I want to spend some time there. And I'll get to see Hairazor. Yea! The down part is I won't have TV or internet. I plan on going to the library to use the internet, so I'll check in. And I'll hit a bar somewhere on Sat. to see if California Chrome becomes the first triple crown winner in 35 years. This should be an interesting month. I leave tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

CC, Willow makes what we call "whale noises" when she's dreaming, as did our first dog, Jessie. Oddest sounds to hear coming from a dog.

Spooky1 used to play paintball many years ago, and he would come home with some of the prettiest (NOT!) bruises

Yesterday we were up until midnight painting one of the bedrooms. Now that we have fresh paint on the walls, the trim is looking dingy, so that will be one more thing to do before we put everything back in the room. And of course, I'm thinking that the metal bifold door on the closet just has to go now and be replaced with something like a curtain, which will fit the space better.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Copchick said:


> Funny story...last night my mom was watching Mountain Men. In the episode, one of the men lives in Montana and they were talking about the wolves getting close to his home. Later, I'm sleeping and at about 3 a.m., I hear howling. One long "Woooooooooo". It woke me up out of a sound sleep. Turns out the episode must have brought out my dog Jack's inner wolf. He was dreaming and started howling! He never howls! He woke himself up and looked like "what was that?!" Wacky dog! I'd love to know what he was dreaming to make him howl like that.


What a coincidence! You guys have seen my fur baby (also called Jack,) I got bored one day and started howling at him...and then after he cocked his head sideways, he howled back at me...so I howled back at him and then the grumpy old Chihuahua Bruiser joined in. It was great fun!


----------



## scareme

Well DA, I guess they are trying to tell you they are part of your pack, and that you are the leader.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Personally, I just would have removed (carefully) and released the snake elsewhere, but then, I'm not afraid of snakes:jol: Spooky1 and I think they're cool.


I find myself agreeing with you, Roxy. But seeing as how my brother has a snake in his room, I'm not too afraid of them either. But I also understand that they can also be dangerous, especially the poisoness ones.

ION: I took the TSI entrance exam yesterday. I got through the test (huge miracle there) I am a college level reader, I tanked the essay portion, it's hard to suddenly being able to write and essay on the spot. And my math sucks. Granted I never got very far with math in middle school. None of that mess made any sense to me. I may have well been told to read ancient greek.

Anyway, as soon as I'm able, I'll be going back to the college to officially register for classes and see what my college grant got me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You go, girl!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Dark Angel!


----------



## Hairazor

Yesterday I made creme brulee to take to work. When you double the recipe you need 12 egg yolks. So of course today I used those left over egg whites to make chocolate angel food cake. Just out of the oven.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woo hoo - dessert now being served at Hairazor's!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Scareme, have a fun trip, but be safe. I'll be right there with you cheering California Chrome on as hard as I can. If willing it, wanting it and cheering it, have anything to do with it....he's going to be the Triple Crown Winner! 
P.S. I'd like to go some place without television and internet for a few months. Of course I'd have to take some of you guys along with me, just to keep it interesting.


----------



## Copchick

Headless - I hope you and Shane have a great time on your trip!

DA - Congrats going back to school. I know it can be scary and intimidating, just remember, everyone else is in the same boat. Just do your best, you'll be fine.

Scareme - you better take care of yourself when you go to Iowa. You and Jan will have fun too I'm sure. 

My fingers are the only things not sore right now. We did the emergency boaters course. It was alot of fun! I did pretty well driving the boat through the slalom. It takes getting used to driving in reverse. I got to know my weaknesses too. So part two should be in August where we go in a small river/swift water with the boats. I've taken some advil so I hope I'll be okay in the morning.


----------



## Haunt2530

So tomorrow I have an audition for halloween haunt at Dorney Park. Hopefully I get the job, I'm a little nervous. Does anyone know what happens at these auditions?


----------



## Death's Door

Goblin said:


>


LOL!! That cat looks just like Oscar, my obsessive, micro-managing furry boss, and yes, he does think highly of himself.


----------



## Hairazor

Luck Haunt2530


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

Good luck Haunt2530!!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## tcass01

So I was trolling some old Dave Lowe (Para Abmormal the comic) BlogSpot posts and blam! I find pictures of my work in his blog...totally Cool!









http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1063&pictureid=12413
I have been gone for some time now. it's nice to come back to a forum and see all the same familiar names.


----------



## Hauntiholik

tcass01 said:


> I have been gone for some time now. it's nice to come back to a forum and see all the same familiar names.


Welcome back!


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


>


Hilarious! It's like that "most wonderful time of the year" commercial in reverse

First of four bedrooms is now painted. Next tasks are to clean the trim (in the hopes it might not need to be repainted as well), clean the windows, vacuum thoroughly all the areas we couldn't get to when things were in the room, replace the closet door with a curtain, then go through the items which were in that room and purge anything we don't need.

It's what I call the cascade effect of home improvement


----------



## Hairazor

Roxy, I need a break after reading your agenda, it plumb wore me out!


----------



## Copchick

Roxy and Spooky1, I have a couple of rooms that need done. 


The city announced the test for Police Lieutenant on September 2nd. Glad it's not infringing on 'ween time. This time, I have to be careful for when I skip a question and come back to it, that I don't screw up putting the answers in the wrong place getting the answers out of order. That was my downfall last time. 

Going down to 47 tonight. Yikes!


----------



## Zurgh

My oldest Gradumacated High School! 
I'll give him a year to figure out what he wants to do... he may still want to be of that vile profession, a game programmer. Too bad he has no interest in the good old family professions of necromancy and tomb building...:googly:

Going to finish the garage & start mache-ing soon...


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats to your oldest Zurgh! My youngest graduated high school yesterday.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Congrats Zurgh and Evil Queen!

Went to the school to register...and those all important remedial math courses are in about two weeks...I don't know how they expect me to master all the ancient greek in just 3 days!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Zurgh and Evil Queen.

My great niece, Raven, graduates from high school Saturday and has already
been accepted at big cooking school in New York this fall! She cooked breakfast
for us Christmas morning. She's a pretty good cook! Hard to believe she's
graduating.......what happened to that little girl I use to babysit that had to
watch the Cartoon Network all day long? They grow up soooooo fast!


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Lord Homicide

Zurgh said:


> My oldest Gradumacated High School!
> I'll give him a year to figure out what he wants to do... he may still want to be of that vile profession, a game programmer. Too bad he has no interest in the good old family professions of necromancy and tomb building...:googly:
> 
> Going to finish the garage & start mache-ing soon...





Evil Queen said:


> Congrats to your oldest Zurgh! My youngest graduated high school yesterday.


Congrats you two. My oldest was born on Saturday. lol


----------



## Hairazor

LordDaddyH, Saturday and we are only just now finding out? Name and pics soon, please. And a great big CONGRATS!!


----------



## Hairazor

I so would do this and I bet Copchick would have a hard time doing her duty and not wanting to join in


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus




----------



## Copchick

Congrats to the graduates!

Lord H - Hairazor is right, we're JUST hearing about this??? Dude, wtf?! We're your friends, we should be informed of these things. Pictures please.  Congratulations to you and the Mrs.!

HR - That is hilarious!!!


GYG - Sadly, you're absolutely right.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hairazor said:


> LordDaddyH, Saturday and we are only just now finding out? Name and pics soon, please. And a great big CONGRATS!!





Copchick said:


> Lord H - Hairazor is right, we're JUST hearing about this??? Dude, wtf?! We're your friends, we should be informed of these things. Pictures please.  Congratulations to you and the Mrs.!


LOL ladies, thank you! I will get a picture up when I can. Be forewarned, your hearts will melt! He's a handsome little devil, just like his daddy. lol


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Mr. and Mrs. Homicide!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> LOL ladies, thank you! I will get a picture up when I can. Be forewarned, your hearts will melt! He's a handsome little devil, just like his daddy. lol


:jol:Wow C! I am so thrilled for you and Mrs. LH.... I agree, we need photos....lots and lots of photos...and what incredibly SWEET thing did you do for your lovely wife??? Huh??? Go ahead...Brag a little!


----------



## deadSusan

I went shopping at Hobby Lobby last night and on my way to the register I saw they had already set up an aisle with fall stuff. I look to the end and what do I see.....shelves of PUMPKINS!! I believe it is still June. It is June, correct?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

*Went to the Atlanta Wizard-sponsored Comic Con*

It was no Dragon-Con, but I did meet Stan Lee and got him to autograph my #1 Iron Man.

I also found and purchased these ...





































My favorite Halloween special!


----------



## Zurgh

Congrats Evil Queen on the Graduate and Mama & Papa Homicide for the new lil' Haunter!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:The Belmont Stakes is just an hour or so away... Pretty soon...the die will be cast.....(come on California Chrome!) (I want, I want)


----------



## Zurgh

New avatar...


----------



## Hairazor

Your art work is always amazing Zurgh, nice Avatar!


----------



## Spooky1

Zurgh, surely you jest! 

Zurgh & Evil Queen, Congrats to the new graduates!

Mr & Mrs. Lord H, congrats on the new haunter!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Midwest Haunters Convention was a blast!


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I just realized that I have been super-productive this year, but have done hardly anything on the haunt side of things. I really need to get my butt in gear...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor, that's a hoot. Reminds me of the time when we were helping a friend clean out his apartment before a move. Spooky1 went outside to make sure we were clear as our friend and I dropped a big roll of old carpeting off the second floor balcony. When we came out to pick up the carpeting, Spooky1 had stuck a leg under the roll and was lying on the ground as if passed out. It was an inspired moment


----------



## Hairazor

Heehee, Roxy, gotta love that ^ sense of humor


----------



## Bone Dancer

Darn, I left my liquid latex out in the shop last fall and it froze and died. Note to self: make list of stuff to bring into the house before winter sets in.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor said:


> Heehee, Roxy, gotta love that ^ sense of humor


Yes, he's demented. That's why he's such a keeper


----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> Congrats to the graduates!
> 
> Lord H - Hairazor is right, we're JUST hearing about this??? Dude, wtf?! We're your friends, we should be informed of these things. Pictures please.  Congratulations to you and the Mrs.!
> 
> HR - That is hilarious!!!
> 
> GYG - Sadly, you're absolutely right.


What ^^^^^she^^^^^ said!!!!! LOL



Spooky1 said:


> Zurgh, surely you jest!  .....


LOL funny kid. Love it Zurgh!



RoxyBlue said:


> Hairazor, that's a hoot. Reminds me of the time when we were helping a friend clean out his apartment before a move. Spooky1 went outside to make sure we were clear as our friend and I dropped a big roll of old carpeting off the second floor balcony. When we came out to pick up the carpeting, Spooky1 had stuck a leg under the roll and was lying on the ground as if passed out. It was an inspired moment


HAM! LOL

Had a really great four days and did virtually NOTHING which was what made it a really great four days. Awesome wind down time and really enjoyed the convenience of the new caravan. I am really looking forward to taking it away more often.

In the meantime the house sale looks more and more promising. I'm holding out investing too much energy into it until everything is signed and 100% but fingers crossed if things all go well we could be moving in a couple of months. Everything crossed right now!


----------



## Hairazor

We'll cross for you too Headless


----------



## Headless

Thanks Hairazor.

Here's a shot from our lovely weekend away. Now if this doesn't spell bliss I don't know what does LOL.


----------



## Lord Homicide

That does look lovely. Is that an Australian winter? Is that a pet gate? Are those eucalyptus?! What kind of food is on the bed!?! Are the linens 1000 thread count??!?! Where's the front door?!??!?!

I'd have a trotline or jugs set up out there for catfish.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Headless said:


> Thanks Hairazor.
> 
> Here's a shot from our lovely weekend away. Now if this doesn't spell bliss I don't know what does LOL.


:jol:You had me at the picture of the wine..........


----------



## Copchick

Headless, that looks absolutely peaceful. Sounds like you both had a great time. 

Lord H - WHERE'S THE PICTURES OF THE LITTLE HAUNTER??? You are slacking off, my friend.


----------



## Lord Homicide

ahem... yeah... I'll get them one of these days.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Lord Homicide said:


> Congrats you two. My oldest was born on Saturday. lol


Congrats LordH! And yes, we need to see those pictures!


----------



## Headless

Lord Homicide said:


> That does look lovely. Is that an Australian winter? Is that a pet gate? Are those eucalyptus?! What kind of food is on the bed!?! Are the linens 1000 thread count??!?! Where's the front door?!??!?!
> 
> I'd have a trotline or jugs set up out there for catfish.


LOL
Yes that can be an Australian Winter
Yep a pet gate
Eucalypts - actually Spotted River Gums to be precise.
Biscuits, Dip, Cheese, Kabana - oh and it's not a bed - it's a table!
Cheap tablecloth from Target
And the front door is on the opposite end of the annex to the back door.

I think that about covers it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing like being in a car for 7 hours, then turning around to get to a 3 hour rehearsal. I'm feeling it today:googly: This was our weekend:

Friday - Drive to Ohio to my mom's house (7 hour trip).
Saturday - Drive 2.5 hours to Columbus OH to attend the Midwest Haunters Convention. Take a side trip to visit my youngest brother in Galloway, then drive back to my mom's house.
Sunday - Take my mom to church in the morning, run errands in the afternoon, then take Mom out for dinner.
Monday - Drive to Catawba Island to visit a friend, a 25 minute trip that took more than an hour because MapQuest didn't use quite the same names for the roads and my eye skipped over a turn in the written directions (can't blame the latter on MapQuest, though).
Tuesday - Drive home, then go to rehearsal. Get home from rehearsal and stay up until 12:30AM because I am an idiot:googly:


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Hey Roxy, I've had one of those days as well. I can completely feel for you! The bad thing is that you always think you never really got anything done for that day!*_


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have an idea for a Halloween themed shooting gallery. I need to locate about 3 sets of laser tag sets, and then figure out how to control popup servos on a few things, as well as setting up a random order to the popups to make it interesting. Definitely not going to happen this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

June 12 is Red Rose Day (and I believe June is the rose month). Although I like their smell, I've never been a big fan of roses. They don't last as cut flowers the way mums and carnations do. I told Spooky1 years ago not to waste money on buying me roses for Valentine's Day because of that


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

...I'm tired....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Inflation sucks. I go to mail off a father's day card at the post office, and they charged me 90 cents! Since when did postage cost that much?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Inflation sucks. I go to mail off a father's day card at the post office, and they charged me 90 cents! Since when did postage cost that much?


You must have had an over sized card.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

it was just a normal sized card. Not one of those jumbo sized ones at walmart. But the deed is done....*sigh*


----------



## Lord Homicide

DA, "normal sized" here is bigger than normal sized in all other states. Come on, you know this


----------



## Hairazor

When my full fannied Aunt from Texas came to the family reunion and leaned over to pick something up, my cousin quick snapped a picture from behind and said, "I am labeling this one They Grow Them Bigger in Texas"!


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

give you a laugh this morning:


----------



## Copchick

Funny!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hairazor said:


> When my full fannied Aunt from Texas came to the family reunion and leaned over to pick something up, my cousin quick snapped a picture from behind and said, "I am labeling this one They Grow Them Bigger in Texas"!


You say that with such grace and class it reminds me of my aunt (prim and proper)!


----------



## RoxyBlue

June 13 is:

Blame Someone Else Day - first Friday the 13th of the year; however, we all know someone who celebrates this every day 

Sewing Machine Day


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Lord Homicide said:


> DA, "normal sized" here is bigger than normal sized in all other states. Come on, you know this


LOL. Yeah, I know.  But there are some things in this state that should never be bigger...like the price on postage and utility rates and lets not leave out people's attitudes, but I won't go there right now.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> June 13 is:
> 
> Blame Someone Else Day - first Friday the 13th of the year; however, we all know someone who celebrates this every day


Huh, I never realized what day it was. I wonder if it has anything to do with the fact that I had my first Haunter's Nightmare of the year this morning.....only this one was worse. In it, my brother's ex (maybe?) girlfriend had thrown all my props out and and then replaced it with some kind of Martha Stewart Halloween decorations.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perfect day for having all the windows open and airing out the house. Of course, the drawback is also having to hear someone driving down the street with car windows open blasting some really LOUD music:googly: Kind of takes away from the serenity of the wafting breezes and singing birds.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I know the feeling, sadly in Texas, its so humid that you have to keep all windows and doors shut to keep out the sticky humidity....it's days like this that I miss Michigan. 

ION: For the first time this year, I woke up and props were the first thing in my mind. Tried to go back to sleep, but my mind was busy coming up with the mock up for the gargoyle static prop I'm thinking about building....


----------



## Goblin

I had my date mixed up. My great niece, Raven graduated tonight at 8:30 pm.
She starts culinary school in New York in October. It's a big school from what 
I'm told and has everything......the students don't even have to leave the campus! 
She was an honor roll student and they gave her a schlorship. Good
thing too........it costs 40,000! The school is somewhere in upstate New York,
I thought it was in the city. I was worried about her being up there all alone
but I guess she can take care of herself.......she has a black belt in karate!

The groundhog showed up in the front yard again. Hadn't seen in it for a while
and thought it was dead........the 4 babies with it explained where it had been!

Had a big thunderstorm Wednesday night. I knocked out the cable. No tv and
internet from 7pm to 7am!


----------



## Headless

Two days ago?????????? It's been 2 days since someone posted here? What's going on people????????? I was going to say cat got your tongue but I suspect Gobby has a picture for that as well LOL

Finding it really hard to sleep - I keep thinking about the new house and what we can do with it! Now I'm really excited and just want to move. Still a while off yet.

Sad news at work today - we have a young husband and wife who are expecting their first child in a few months time - she got a call this morning to say her sister has passed away from the carer who comes each morning to assist her (poor woman had MS). Poor girl had to phone her mother, brother-in-law (who was overseas for work) and siblings to tell them the news. Your heart just goes out to them tonight and reinforces that you never know what tomorrow brings.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Sorry to hear about your co-worker's family member Headless.

I've barely been online for almost a week now. Wake up in the evening and get ready for work, then come home and fall into a temporary coma for 8 hours before rinsing and repeating. I have come onto the site twice this week, then realized that I am late for work. I took on more work, hoping that it would make me look better during interviews, not realizing that between that and two classes, I am a virtual zombie. Oh, well, it will all pay off in the end, I hope.


----------



## Draik41895

I'm in Pennsylvania, about to take a tour of my future college. Next we drive all the way back to Connecticut, and tomorrow back into NYC. How Exciting!


----------



## Copchick

Headless - I agree, your heart really feels for someone who you may work with or know in a social setting, and even though you may not know the person who passed away, you feel a sadness also with how it effects the person you know. How exciting for you, looking forward with anticipation to your new house. When is the big move? 

Bio - "I am a virtual zombie" You can be your own prop!!! 

I took a break from studying, OT and training to see what other people are doing in the world. I'm very surprised that no one had posted in the past two days too. I thought I was going to spend time catching up with you all. Everyone must be having fun with their summer or making props. 

The eagles that I had mentioned a couple months ago whose nest is close to me are getting ready to fledge. They're so big! They're hopping around in the tree at the nest and doing their wing extension excercises, and getting a little lift too. It'll be sad to see them go, but hopefully I'll see them fly over now and then. Last year's eaglet flew over my yard when I was decorating for halloween. It cast a large shadow and it was cool to see him flying locally. 

Until my next break, take care peeps!

*EDIT - Draik - where in PA are you going to school? Still in Monessen?


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Draik! Keep us posted


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik, good to hear you're moving forward on the college thing

Headless, so true - you never know how much time you have or when you might lose those you love, which is one of the reasons I try to make life pleasant for everyone around me as much as I can.


Just finished the opening weekend of a production of "Pirates of Penzance". It's one of the most popular of the G&S comic operas and we had good audiences and a great turnout for the first three shows. Four more to go next weekend and then I'm off theater productions until the fall.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Blah


----------



## RoxyBlue

A good friend who is over 60 and not really technologically inclined herself sent me this humorous email this morning:

When I bought my Blackberry, I thought about the 30-year business I ran with 1800 employees, all without a cell phone that plays music, takes videos, pictures and communicates with Facebook and Twitter. I signed up under duress for Twitter and Facebook, so my seven kids, their spouses, my 13 grand kids, and two great grand kids could communicate with me in the modern way. I figured I could handle something as simple as Twitter with only 140 characters of space.

My phone was beeping every three minutes with the details of everything except the bowel movements of the entire next generation. I am not ready to live like this. I keep my cell phone in the garage in my golf bag.

The kids bought me a GPS for my last birthday because they say I get lost every now and then going over to the grocery store or library. I keep that in a box under my tool bench with the Bluetooth [it's red] phone I am supposed to use when I drive. I wore it once and was standing in line at Barnes and Noble talking to my wife and everyone in the nearest 50 yards was glaring at me. I had to take my hearing aid out to use it, and I got a little loud.

I mean the GPS looked pretty smart on my dash board, but the lady inside that gadget was the most annoying, rudest person I had run into in a long time. Every 10 minutes, she would sarcastically say, "Re-calc-u-lating." You would think that she could be nicer. It was like she could barely tolerate me. She would let go with a deep sigh and then tell me to make a U-turn at the next light. Then if I made a right turn instead, well, it was not a good relationship...

When I get really lost now, I call my wife and tell her the name of the cross streets and while she is starting to develop the same tone as Gypsy, the GPS lady, at least she loves me.

To be perfectly frank, I am still trying to learn how to use the cordless phones in our house. We have had them for 4 years, but I still haven't figured out how I lose three phones all at once and have to run around digging under chair cushions, checking bathrooms, and the dirty laundry baskets when the phone rings.

The world is just getting too complex for me. They even mess me up every time I go to the grocery store. You would think they could settle on something themselves but this sudden "Paper or Plastic?" every time I check out just knocks me for a loop. I bought some of those cloth reusable bags to avoid looking confused, but I never remember to take them with me.

Now I toss it back to them. When they ask me, "Paper or plastic?" I just say, "Doesn't matter to me. I am bi-sacksual." Then it's their turn to stare at me with a blank look. I was recently asked if I tweet. I answered, "No, but I do fart a lot."

We senior citizens don't need any more gadgets. The TV remote and the garage door remote are about all we can handle.


----------



## Lord Homicide

"It's amazing anything gets built; from land acquisition to permitting to handing the owner his building keys..." I will say that till the day I die.

Construction is a remarkable and difficult process. Doesn't matter if the project is a $1 million or $500 million contract, it's the same process. The larger projects tend to be smoother while the smaller ones are complete hell. Help me figure that one out.

"Contractors are scumbags" says the public. Not all of us are I say. Being fair with design changes is the key.

I often wonder how I actually ended up in the industry since I am a computer programmer by trade and self-taught graphic designer.


----------



## Evil Queen

LOL Roxy!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

I rest my case.............


----------



## Headless

LOL Goblin - funny kid!

LOL Roxy - I must be getting old. I find a lot of the modern technology a bit tedious as well.........

Day 2 with no heating. Despite having the chimney cleaned less than a month ago it now refuses to draw and hence we have no heat. IT'S FREEZING!!!!! Last night we went to bed before 9:00 pm because frankly the bed was warm - the room was cold. I don't see any different plans for tonight. And no joy in sight until Saturday which is the earliest we can get the chimney re-cleaned.

Don't have an exact move date as yet. We are hoping to rent the house we've bought for at least a week before settlement so we can start to move some stuff across before the bigger furniture gets moved. Some time in the next couple of months anyway. The sad part is I don't think we'll be doing our Halloween party this year. There will be too much to get ready in such a short space of time given we would have to completely re-arrange our setup and have probably less than half the space. I don't want to put my partner under too much stress given the tough year he has had so far. Anyway there is always next year!!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

It is so freaking hot here today.


----------



## PirateLady




----------



## RoxyBlue

That's hilarious, PirateLady Perfect blend of two phobias.

Saw a pretty little garter snake while out walking the dog last night. Must have been a young one because it was quite small and delicate in appearance. It was on the sidewalk so we gently encouraged it to go off into the grass towards a wooded area so it wouldn't get stepped on.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Yes it is Bio, Thankfully the old relic aka air conditioner works (not as much as we'd like) it takes about 20 minutes to really get going.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Draik41895 said:


> I'm in Pennsylvania, about to take a tour of my future college. Next we drive all the way back to Connecticut, and tomorrow back into NYC. How Exciting!


Way to go Draik!


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Got new internet service, was off line for about 3 days or so. Lots faster speed now, for a lower price than what I was paying. So saving a little green and getting a faster internet, not bad for making a couple of phone calls.*_


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:We hit triple digits today....I fear a HOT summer is in store for us.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Anything over 85 and I grind to a halt and retreat indoors and set by the AC.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My wife has been playing secret squirrel lately. I accidentally found out about plans for my best friend to fly back from Korea for a surprise birthday party on my birthday. Which means that I'll get at least one of my forearm sleeves finished the first week of August. First time my best friend and his family have come back from Korea in 2 years.


----------



## Headless

That wife of yours is a good one Bio!!!!! 

Well while you are all bragging about how warm it is - this little Aussie chicken is freezing. I even dragged out an old electric heater tonight because I couldn't stand the cold any longer. Mind you I have to sit at least 6 inches away from the thing to get any benefit........ but it's heat - light on though it may be. Countdown is on - two more sleeps and hopefully the wood heater will be fixed. I'm thinking of throwing a celebration party!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Headless said:


> That wife of yours is a good one Bio!!!!!


Yeah, she must have the heart of a saint to put up with me and my wackiness.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Yeah, she must have the heart of a saint to put up with me and my wackiness.


I say the same thing... it's true love man.



Draik41895 said:


> I'm in Pennsylvania, about to take a tour of my future college. Next we drive all the way back to Connecticut, and tomorrow back into NYC. How Exciting!


That's awesome dude! Best thing any college-bound kid can do is MOVE AWAY to college, not stay local.

*@P5:* That sucks! We are close to triples but haven't dipped over yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> Anything over 85 and I grind to a halt and retreat indoors and set by the AC.


I'm with you on that one, BD Not a hot weather girl, particularly with the humidity we get in our area. This time of year we start carrying water when walking the dog so she doesn't get dehydrated from panting. Shoot, we drink it, too, although not from the same cup as she does:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

We had some issues with our computer server here at work recently (fixed by simply adding more memory), but my boss decided we need to transition to a cloud-based system. Now we're having periodic issues with trying to open the web site for the shared team in the cloud.

Somehow, with technology, it seems you just trade one set of problems for a different set of problems.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> We had some issues with our computer server here at work recently (fixed by simply adding more memory), but my boss decided we need to transition to a cloud-based system. Now we're having periodic issues with trying to open the web site for the shared team in the cloud.
> 
> Somehow, with technology, it seems you just trade one set of problems for a different set of problems.


Funny. We had a meeting yesterday about this and its affect on the construction industry, mostly addressing inefficiency.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

June 20 is:

Ice Cream Soda Day - still one of my favorite summer treats.

Take Your Dog to Work Day - I do this every day, so.....


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well, I dont have a dog, but I can get right on that ice cream soda.


----------



## Hairazor

I work out of my home so my dog is at most just a room away (dogs not allowed in a Beauty Shop)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hahahaha! Nice one Gobbie!


----------



## Copchick

Each time the city makes any changes or updates to the computer system, it screws it up. One program isn't compatible with another and it's mayhem, just mayhem! We're on a cloud too, we don't have much problems with that but we constantly have problems with our car computers, which are through Sprint. (They suck!) Most times we can't log onto the computers, they're out of range (whaaat??), or just being "updated" and are unavailable for use. It's so frustrating, Knock on wood, my home computer doesn't have nearly any of those issues.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Baby on chest, 6 hours of Mozart on and rocking in the glider. Life's good. 

Pics to come


----------



## Hairazor

Awwww, LordH! Sweet!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Awwe!!!! Yes, pics are a must!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Dark Angel 27

Oh noes!!! Evil cat!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, half the day gone and I still got nothing done. Good thing its Saturday. It's looking like a Frank day.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Caterday


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hairazor

Visited Scareme whose Husband thinks we are all figments of her imagination


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Two lovely ladies of character - or maybe that's two characters who are also ladies:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Getting muggy outside, I hate muggy


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bone Dancer said:


> Getting muggy outside, I hate muggy


^:frownkin:Awwwww....what did muggy ever do to you????


----------



## Pumpkin5

*led*

:jol:Can I vent a minute? Bought a brand new stove...drove two and half hours to our cottage on the sound and struggled to heave it into the house...just me and my husband....got it all hooked up...and the burners work, but the oven doesn't...(are you kidding me????) Guess what SEARS solution is??? I can have a "tech" out to my house on July 15th.....Really? Are you kidding me??? Why would I have bought a new stove if I didn't need one???? So...no stove/oven...and I am packing this sucker back up and taking it back two and a half hours back to the stupid store I bought it from. I'm all done with Kenmore and SEARS...dang it.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Note to self: Don't be at Sear's when Jana shows up. (I hate the sight of blood and gore)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The successful run of "Pirates of Penzance" is done and now I can start thinking about other important stuff like getting this house in some kind of order. Or not.......

The original "Godzilla: King of the Monsters" is on TCM right now.


----------



## Spooky1

Went to see Pirate of Penzance. A fun show, and the orchestra sounded great too. 

Now I have to finish getting my mom's house cleaned out and get it sold. Then maybe we can clean up our house.


----------



## Copchick

Great picture of Jan and Laurie! Guess you proved Rick wrong.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

^ True that, Goblin. I think they call that a ghost memory. Hearing songs, seeing things, being in certain places or smelling scents can trigger a long ago memory or emotion that reminds you of someone or of an event. 

Whenever I see or smell Beeman's gum, I think of being in my grandfather's kitchen. He had Beeman's gum on the table and there were skinned rabbits next to the sink (he was a hunter), but they didn't frighten me at all, and I remember his red and black wool hunting hat he had. I remember the dim lighting in the kitchen and I can't even describe the scent that I remember, but it wasn't unpleasant. He passed when I was 16, I wish I could have known him more. He grew huge dahlias, canned all his vegetables and had a tremendous garden that blew the socks off anyone elses garden, past and present. There was so much to learn from him. Anyway, that's my ghost memory.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scents can be so evocative of memories. The smell of an antique shop always makes me think of my grandmother's home in Vermont. Patchouli or sandalwood incense takes me back to one Christmas when I was in high school and little incense cones were among the gifts we got.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## DandyBrit

A ghost memory for me is the scent of nutmeg. My gran kept her cooking stuff (herbs etc) in the side cupboard of her sideboard in the front room and it always smelt of nutmeg when she opened the door. Even now that it is in my mum's house, and my gran died over 30 years ago now, when the door is opened a whiff of nutmeg comes out. It always reminds me of my gran.


----------



## RoxyBlue

June 24 is Swim A Lap Day. We have a community pool a few blocks from our house and have never used it, so this day will likely not be celebrated by me at least

Yesterday I picked out and ordered some new hardwood flooring for one of our smaller bedrooms. There will be a day of dust and noise on Monday during installation, but it will be worth it to have at least one bedroom carpet-free. Of course, it's not the one we sleep in, but it will still be worth it:jol:

Once that task is done, either another bedroom or the hallway/stairwell will be on the list for painting (the entire house had stark white walls when we bought it 11 years ago) and then replacing carpeting. It's a slow process because neither of us actually enjoys painting, although we do like the look once it's done.


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Hauntiholik

hairazor said:


>


lol!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it wrong that I laughed when I saw that picture, Hairazor?


----------



## Copchick

Dandy Brit, that's a nice story.

Oh my God! My childhood fear really is an actuality. COOTIES!!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Seam Squirrels? Really? Yuck!!!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin




----------



## DandyBrit

Copchick said:


> Dandy Brit, that's a nice story.
> 
> Oh my God! My childhood fear really is an actuality. COOTIES!!!!!


Thanks CC for that lovely reply.

But URGHHH! What came next!

I first came across the word cooties in to Kill A Mockingbird. Over here we call head lice "nits" and when we were kids at school "Nitty Norah the Bug Explorer" used to come and check all the kids hair for nits. They don't do it now so lots of kids get nits at school. Hence the explosion in nit shampoo ads on British tv.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I worked with an English lady many years ago and she used to talk about the "Nit Nurse" at her school when she was a child:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks for sharing that Goby. Now I need a bubble machine an a UV light.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

June 26 is:

Beautician's Day - Everyone be kind to Hairazor today:jol:

Forgiveness Day - If your beautician chops your bangs off too short, try to forgive him.


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, Thanks ^


----------



## Haunted Spider

This weekend I am going camping with a bunch of Family. I reserved the same site as my campsite in October for the Halloween campouts. This way I can take measurements, plan my site, and figure out directions of flow of people, fog, etc.... or I can just tell my family it was the only site available.... haha


----------



## RoxyBlue

HS, you're a sly dog, indeed:jol:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

June 27 is Sun Glasses Day. Definitely a must if you've had cataract surgery.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Update: I've made it through the refresher math course. Though my score improved, I'll still need to take another math course to bring me up to college level. I go to student orientation in July where I'll register for classes. I'm pretty excited to get back to school!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay for you Dark Angel


----------



## Headless

Hi-de-ho everyone! I'm up to my armpits in packing boxes and realising just how much STUFF one accumulates in 14 years!

Settlement on our house is mid August so I have resigned myself to no home haunt/party this year however we will still do the Scout fundraiser. This year we decided to do it in conjunction with our local show/fair which falls on Halloween this year. I approached the committee and they have kindly allowed us to have a dark corner of one of the huge sheds that have various business stalls FOR FREE!!!!! So we have no intention of missing out on that opportunity. Will be a lot of work but if we can raise $600 last year I'm sure it will be well over $1000 this year. Very excited but lots of work to do.

Loving everyone's $20 prop entries. Haven't had much time to read the 10 other pages of new posts but hope everyone is well, Happy Birthday to anyone celebrating and welcome to all the new faces!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

That's awesome!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I spent a good chunk of the day at his mom's house doing more cleanup work before the junk man shows up on Tuesday to haul away anything not going to the local church charity or Goodwill. We also dropped a carload of items from our house at the Goodwill store while we were there - it's a good start on purging unnecessary things from our home.

Now I'm watching "Young Frankenstein" to relax after a hard day's work


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I took a new position that opened at our facility. I am now the Security Threat Group Investigative Coordinator. This means that I observe, monitor, document and report on new gang or extremist religious group trends. So far, my current supervisor does not want to allow me to do my job, but I have spoken to my Captain and I will begin working 2pm-10pm starting on Tuesday, so hopefully I will begin getting an opportunity to actually fulfill the job description. Plus I will get to go every other month to the state sponsored Digital Forensics facility in Montgomery, so I get to play with cool new electronic technology, and will have a chance to put in a good word for the things I'd like to see developed to help track STG trends.


----------



## Hairazor

Way to go Bio! (Your supervisor sounds to be a negative sort of person)


----------



## Death's Door

Good luck with your new position. I hope your supervisor lightens up on ya so you can show him what your made of.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Bio, I would think your supervisor would like to have the help. If not, I would tend to wonder why?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

Bio - it's great to hear of your new position. Congrats! I can understand if your supervisor will miss you being an asset and hard worker, but a good supervisor wants their subordinates to advance and succeed in their career. Maybe he has an emotional attachment to you, so make sure you give him a big hug when you give your final goodbye. .


----------



## Copchick

Oops double post. Sorry.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, after speaking to my Captain, it seems I beat out my current supervisor's "pet" officer (brown-noser) for the job (Guess he should have studied harder, because I did), and that is the reason that I have been experiencing animosity in the process of attempting to do my job. Tonight is my last night working third shift, though, and I have been authorized to work 4 hours of overtime on my personal laptop at home to catch back up. I love the fact that it will take me an hour to do the job, which I told him, but I still get 4 hours at time and a half. I also love that I know that I have backup when I need it in order to complete my assignments.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Flooring guys arrived at about 9:15 this morning and went right to work ripping out carpeting in the bedroom that's getting a facelift. The dog is at the vet's getting her teeth cleaned, which is good because the noise of new flooring going in would stress her a bit. Then again, so does going to the vet, but it seemed to be the lesser of two evils


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Working on a new Halloween Themed tattoo for my birthday. I drew the basics, emailed it to my best friend, and he tweaked the design a little bit. Now to do the coloring and send it back to him to see if it is still plausible.


----------



## Copchick

^ Make sure to show us a picture after you get it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Yes! Pictures!


----------



## Hairazor

I don't live in Des Moines but am sure if I had a fish I could walk it here


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

When there's no carpeting in a room, you get a really nice echo effect....:jol:


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

When there's no carpeting in a room, you get a really nice echo effect.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, ya goof!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Have I ever told you how much I love my hauntforum family?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love them, too, DA. They're such a demented bunch of nutjobs:jol:


----------



## DandyBrit

Agreed!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The new floor:

image003 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Unrelated to floors, I was going through my Photobucket account and found the animal welfare ad that I turned into a manly parody some time ago. I posted it quite a while back.

Original:

dog rescue by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

My version:

Man rescue by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hahaha! Thats awesome!


----------



## Copchick

Lol, funny Roxy! Love the flooring too, it looks so fresh and shiny.

I got a new phone today, a Samsung Galaxy S 5. It has a whole bunch of stuff on it that I am going to spend time having to get to know. I especially wanted the water resistant phone, at times I'm in the rain on the phone at work. Before I left, I told the guy to just make sure I know how to answer a call and make a call, then I would figure out the rest. The sales guy was really super helpful and must have spent about two hours with me. You know I had a smart phone before, but this is like a smarter phone. Really cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have a dumb phone. It just lets me make and take calls and text messages


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Bruiser is nearly ten years old (human years) and he's only just now gotten his first tick bite. I freaked out a little, but a friend of mine told me how to treat it. *Cue sigh of relief*


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*So when they say time fly's, does anyone know where it flies off to? *_


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

STOLLOWEEN said:


> When there's no carpeting in a room, you get a really nice echo effect.....


hahahahahaha love it.



RoxyBlue said:


> I love them, too, DA. They're such a demented bunch of nutjobs:jol:


Heyyyyyy we resemble that comment!

New floor looks awesome Roxy~!



RoxyBlue said:


> I have a dumb phone. It just lets me make and take calls and text messages


Personally sometimes I would prefer a phone that only did that. My phone drives me insane at times. I hate touchscreens.

First day for me back in my favorite role at work. Loving it. The people are so lovely to work with. Just have a few weeks to fill in afternoons for the one I've been doing while they advertise it and then I'm out of there.

Still freezing cold here with no end in sight of the rain. We are under water in some areas of the block. I so hate winter.


----------



## deadSusan

Goblin may I just say I LOVE all the pictures you post to this thread! They can really brighten a person's day!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless, I'll trade you a little of your winter for a little of our summer. That should average us both out to something remotely comfortable.

Last night some of my siblings and I were having a typical, less than mature conversation via instant messaging on the iPad about human gaseous emissions - didn't start that way, of course, but somehow we detoured along the way:jol: Anyway, one of my sisters came up with a new term, as follows:

*annui*: When you don't care that you just passed gas

I just felt I had to share that:jol:


----------



## Goblin

deadSusan said:


> Goblin may I just say I LOVE all the pictures you post to this thread! They can really brighten a person's day!


Thank you.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

deadSusan said:


> Goblin may I just say I LOVE all the pictures you post to this thread! They can really brighten a person's day!


I'll second that one! I'm more a dog person than a cat person but they usually make me smile as well.



RoxyBlue said:


> Headless, I'll trade you a little of your winter for a little of our summer. That should average us both out to something remotely comfortable..........


I'm in!!!



Goblin said:


>


LOL and then there are the dog ones that make me smile! LOL

School holidays and the boss decided it was OK to bring his kids to work today which would be fine if he was prepared to look after them..... but nooooooo......... grrrrrrrr....... this is not a babysitting service!


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 3 is:

Compliment Your Mirror Day - for showing you such a lovely/handsome person every time you look into it:jol:

Disobedience Day - Don't tell the kids about this one.

Stay Out of the Sun Day - Not bad advice for most days, although you do need a few minutes for Vitamin D production before imitating a vampire.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:Oh joy! Hurricane Arthur is headed right to us...so much for fun and fireworks and corn on the cob....dang it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're getting rain and thunder as I type this. Willow is not a happy camper


----------



## bobzilla

Running out of time for the big day......still gotta clean the dang pool ;(
It looks like The Creature From The Back Lagoon, might be living in there? 
Sorry to hear about the bad weather P5 & Roxy


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> We're getting rain and thunder as I type this. Willow is not a happy camper


:jol:You know what Roxy? I've never had a dog that was scared of thunder, but my Rottie, Bella, just recently developed an unreasonable fear of 'boom-booms'. I think it started last month when a few neighborhood kids spent an hour setting off rockets.... And now Harry and Bella both freak out over thunderstorms....It's no fun whatsoever....the terror in their eyes is pitiful.

Thanks Robert for caring...you better get to busting on that pool cleaning...that can be a job and a half! Have fun hosting the big party!


----------



## Copchick

Hope you stay dry and safe P5! 

On the radio this morning, I heard it was also Build a Scarecrow Day. 

I won't go into too much detail, but it never ceases to amaze me how many parents opt for drugs over their children. Absolutely disgusting. The 5 year old girls are okay, but daddy is in jail.  I gave the girls a ride in my police car with the siren to the station to wait for their mom. I had them singing Old McDonald. Oh, and the cutest thing? Due to lights and siren (for fun) that I had put on for them, it also recorded their singing. Totally awesome! It has always been my belief that God has a separate world for children. They don't know what is really going on, no matter how bad it really is. And that's a good thing.


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick you are so caring and go above and beyond, one of the reasons we all think so highly of you


----------



## Spooky1

Copchick said:


> Hope you stay dry and safe P5!
> 
> On the radio this morning, I heard it was also Build a Scarecrow Day.
> 
> I won't go into too much detail, but it never ceases to amaze me how many parents opt for drugs over their children. Absolutely disgusting. The 5 year old girls are okay, but daddy is in jail.  I gave the girls a ride in my police car with the siren to the station to wait for their mom. I had them singing Old McDonald. Oh, and the cutest thing? Due to lights and siren (for fun) that I had put on for them, it also recorded their singing. Totally awesome! It has always been my belief that God has a separate world for children. They don't know what is really going on, no matter how bad it really is. And that's a good thing.


Can I get a ride in a police car with the siren on?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spooky1 said:


> Can I get a ride in a police car with the siren on?


Me next, Me next


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> .........I won't go into too much detail, but it never ceases to amaze me how many parents opt for drugs over their children. Absolutely disgusting. The 5 year old girls are okay, but daddy is in jail.  I gave the girls a ride in my police car with the siren to the station to wait for their mom. I had them singing Old McDonald. Oh, and the cutest thing? Due to lights and siren (for fun) that I had put on for them, it also recorded their singing. Totally awesome! It has always been my belief that God has a separate world for children. They don't know what is really going on, no matter how bad it really is. And that's a good thing.


I love your thinking CC - and I agree - it is a good thing.

YAY Friday! No doubt more packing for the weekend and I'm feeling the onset of a sore throat. YAY me......


----------



## Copchick

I promise a free ride in a police car including lights and sirens to anyone here.


----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> I promise a free ride in a police car including lights and sirens to anyone here.


And we don't even have to do anything naughty????????? LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Count me in on the cruiser ride with siren:jol:



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:You know what Roxy? I've never had a dog that was scared of thunder, but my Rottie, Bella, just recently developed an unreasonable fear of 'boom-booms'. I think it started last month when a few neighborhood kids spent an hour setting off rockets.... And now Harry and Bella both freak out over thunderstorms....It's no fun whatsoever....the terror in their eyes is pitiful.




We use a Thundershirt for Willow. It's not a 100% cure, but it helps keep her calm. When we first got her, she would go into panic mode at the sound of thunder. We bought the shirt a couple years ago figuring we'd give it a try and we were pleasantly surprised at how well it worked to manage her fears. When she has it on, she'll lie quietly in her crate during a thunderstorm - no panic.


----------



## bobzilla

I am thinking about round two and three of the long 4th of July weekend are coming up Saturday and Sunday. How much more fun and BBQing can one take?  I hope everyone is having a blast! 
I need a nap :googly:


----------



## Zurgh

Happy 4th, fellow Americans, and an early/late happy "insert your country hear" Independence type day to you from all over the world and beyond.

Also, it is my wife and I's 19th wedding anniversary... we still haven't killed each other yet... Yay!



Troll Wizard said:


> _*So when they say time fly's, does anyone know where it flies off to? *_


It goes to the past... there it went again, so hard to see with how fast it goes.:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Zurgh, Yay for you and Mrs.Z


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Happy Anniversary Zurgh!

Took a drive today to pick up a couple of Ebay items I bought. One is a pair of old theatre seats that need to be restored and the other was a bunch of artificial plants that I got for a steal - I'm planning to use the plants for the Scouts Haunt fundraiser. Pictures later when I get them out of the car - its pouring rain and dark so I'm not going back out there for anything!


----------



## Copchick

Happy anniversary Zurgh and Mrs. Z.!


----------



## Copchick

Oh, and I want to add to Roxy's post about the Thundershirt working. It does. I have one each for Fly and Jack. I call it their Big Girl and Big Boy shirt (respectively). It really takes the edge off for fireworks and thunder.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy anniversary, Zurgh and Zurghette!:jol:


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Anniversary Mr. and Mrs. Zurgh!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Casino Royale is a rather odd (as in kooky) movie. I feel as if I should be wearing hip hugger bell bottoms and a halter top in order to properly experience it:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Happy belated anniversary,Mr and Mrs Z!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Goblin said:


>


HAHAHAHAHAHA love it.

Thank heavens for insurance. I dropped my Nikon DSLR camera and broke it and the lens that was on it but thankfully covered under my house insurance. That's a relief.

A little sunshine today made the cold bearable but OMG it is still so cold.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two good "holidays" today - July 7 is:

Chocolate Day - mmmm, chocolate

National Strawberry Sundae Day - even better with...CHOCOLATE!


----------



## Troll Wizard

RoxyBlue said:


> Two good "holidays" today - July 7 is:
> 
> Chocolate Day - mmmm, chocolate
> 
> National Strawberry Sundae Day - even better with...CHOCOLATE!


_*I would have to agree, those are really hard to beat! But you could add lots of whipped cream too!*_


----------



## Copchick

I had errands to run today and stopped for a burger at Burgatory. Yum! I had the Elk burger and it was delish! I also had a pretzel and caramel shake which was soooo good. That was the highlight of my day because prior to that I almost strangled two stupid employees at two different stores. That would not be a good career move, so I went for the burger instead. Not only were they rude, but they each had this dismissive, I don't care attitude. Seriously I don't expect anyone to kiss my ass, but I have issues with unhelpful store clerks who don't want to do their jobs or have interaction with customers. They don't even look presentable as an employee, more of a casual slob look.

Vent over... 

Forgot to mention that I'm listening to the first locust of the summer. It's nice to hear them again.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## morbidmike

YAWnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn no sunlight I decided to crack open the crypt


----------



## RoxyBlue

Things must be quiet on Facebook if morbidmike is here


----------



## Bone Dancer

Let's see, doctor appointment today, just normal stuff. Then off to Home Depot and Joann's for supplies. Then finish fixing the sink drain and prop time.


----------



## morbidmike

siding isn't as much fun as it sounds like especially in a rain storm


----------



## morbidmike

is the fun and games section taken out I cant find it ???


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope it's right where it's always been.


----------



## morbidmike

I cant get to it I searched for it and cant see it strange I say


----------



## Spooky1

Mike, Looks like you found the games.


----------



## morbidmike

yes I did finally LOL I haven't gotten smarter with the computer


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is National Sugar Cookie Day. About the only time I eat sugar cookies anymore is at Christmas when you can get them with colorful frosting and festive shapes


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> I had errands to run today and stopped for a burger at Burgatory. Yum! I had the Elk burger and it was delish! I also had a pretzel and caramel shake which was soooo good. That was the highlight of my day because prior to that I almost strangled two stupid employees at two different stores. That would not be a good career move, so I went for the burger instead. Not only were they rude, but they each had this dismissive, I don't care attitude. Seriously I don't expect anyone to kiss my ass, but I have issues with unhelpful store clerks who don't want to do their jobs or have interaction with customers. They don't even look presentable as an employee, more of a casual slob look.
> 
> Vent over...
> 
> Forgot to mention that I'm listening to the first locust of the summer. It's nice to hear them again.


For some reason I've got the Farva ordering a liter of cola scene in Super Troopers in my head. You know exactly what I'm talking about. I'm glad you're a cop with a great sense of humor and I'm glad you're here on this forum. 

I would never think to pair Elk burgers with a pretzel & caramel shake combo...


----------



## Copchick

LMAO! I hated that movie when I first saw it, but it grew on me and it's hilariously stupid and I watch it when it's on. (I still can't believe I like it.) You know what? You may not believe it, but Farva's really do exist. There's one on the PM shift at my station.



Lord Homicide said:


> I'm glad you're a cop with a great sense of humor and I'm glad you're here on this forum.


Aww, that's so sweet, thank you. Makes me think of this...


----------



## morbidmike

its nice to be back a lot of great work going on here I so wanna get back into building I just bought a house a fixer upper I still need to remodel bath and kitchen sooooooo money is spent quickly and time is non existent


----------



## Pumpkin5

:frownkin:Not the best week for me....We lost our little Joe on Monday....
I had a great forum friend send me this...Can't seem to stop crying...








I don't know that I'll ever reach this nirvana though....:undecidekin:


----------



## Headless

Condolences for the loss of Joe P5. After many years of many dogs - it never gets any easier. I do love that quote though. Like you I doubt I'll ever get to be as generous and loving as my doggies but it's a hell of a nice thought.

I am having MAJOR issues with my knee today. So bad that I am unable to walk without using crutches. I hope it's better tomorrow but I am hoping even more that there is soon some notification of a surgery date. Too many days with this amount of pain I could live without!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

its summer time and we have temps under 60 and some places under 50 degrees


----------



## Hairazor

P5, so sorry for your loss. Our dogs are truly a part of us and we feel the loss deeply.

Headless, dang, hope for quick remedy for your knee.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Copchick, how could anyone not like you? You're a lovely, level headed lady, even when you're venting

P5, so sorry to hear about Joe I know he was well loved and well cared for as a member of your family. I think the most difficult part about being a pet owner is having to let them go when the time comes, but you did right by him and that might be a bit of comfort you can take with you in the healing process.

Headless, you need to learn some ninja moves with those crutches. Might as well make an asset out of a liability:jol:


----------



## Evil Queen

P5 sorry for the loss of your fur baby.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thank you everyone for your kind words. I agree with you guys, having to make that decision is the HARDEST thing ever. At least with people they can sign a DNR, but with your dogs...you have to decide. It's going to be an adjustment without my Joe-Joe....not sure what I'd do if I didn't have Bella and Harry to hug on.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

P5, I'm very sorry to hear about the loss of your little Joe...never an easy thing.

Headless, I hope you get on the mend soon. Been going through some physical therapy myself over the past couple of months and I know that not feeling 100% is the pits.

So a wish for better days to the both of you...


----------



## Zurgh

P5, my condolences. 
Headless, take it easy & heal up.

As for the rest of you...
Obey the Cthulhu-berry pye. For he demands satire.:googly:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Zurgh, can I hire you as my official chef? All hail mighty Cthulhu...or should I say, Zurgh?

Awesome bit of bakery!


----------



## Hairazor

Oh Zurgh, what a fun pie!


----------



## morbidmike

ahhhhhh coffee in the morn there is nothing better ...except coffee and looking at my beautiful GF and having my Chihuahua in my lap while I post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Saw a very funny video yesterday about a gunfighter walking into an old-time western saloon where everyone's thoughts were voiced aloud by a narrator. Sure would make for some interesting interactions if that occurred in real life


----------



## Bone Dancer

Very embarrassing if you ask me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

P.S. Zurgh, that pie is gorgeous


----------



## Hauntiholik

Zurgh said:


>


Love this!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:FYI Peeps, the supermoon is going to be Saturday night. Full moon, and it's SUPER!


----------



## Bone Dancer

So does that mean there will be more werewolves out?


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Copchick, how could anyone not like you? You're a lovely, level headed lady, even when you're venting
> 
> P5, so sorry to hear about Joe I know he was well loved and well cared for as a member of your family. I think the most difficult part about being a pet owner is having to let them go when the time comes, but you did right by him and that might be a bit of comfort you can take with you in the healing process.
> 
> Headless, you need to learn some ninja moves with those crutches. Might as well make an asset out of a liability


hahahaha I can see me as a Ninja. I love you Roxy - always looking on the bright side no matter how bad things get. Thankfully the knee feels much better two days on - sadly only until the next time I let my guard down and do some simple thing to set it off again. Roll on surgery I say. Thanks everyone for the get well wishes.



Pumpkin5 said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words. I agree with you guys, having to make that decision is the HARDEST thing ever. At least with people they can sign a DNR, but with your dogs...you have to decide. It's going to be an adjustment without my Joe-Joe....not sure what I'd do if I didn't have Bella and Harry to hug on.


I know exactly what you mean P5 as I've had to make that difficult decision many times myself over the years. Roxy is right though - you made a decision to stop him suffering any more and I believe responsible dog owners will always know when the right time is. It doesn't make it any easier in the short term but eventually when the pain fades you will still have all those wonderful memories to make you smile.



Sawtooth Jack said:


> P5, I'm very sorry to hear about the loss of your little Joe...never an easy thing.
> 
> Headless, I hope you get on the mend soon. Been going through some physical therapy myself over the past couple of months and I know that not feeling 100% is the pits.
> 
> So a wish for better days to the both of you...


And for you too Sawtooth. Hope everything is OK.



morbidmike said:


> ahhhhhh coffee in the morn there is nothing better ...except coffee and looking at my beautiful GF and having my Chihuahua in my lap while I post


Good save Mike LOL was she watching the screen?



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:FYI Peeps, the supermoon is going to be Saturday night. Full moon, and it's SUPER!


We won't be seeing any Super Moon if these rain clouds don't buzz off. So over the wet and cold. It's freezing here this morning and more rain. Half our back yard is under water.


----------



## Headless

How about these?????










Just drag a toothpick through the chocolate chips as the cookies come out of the oven. Love 'em - probably no-one would eat them but they look cool!!!!

Darned Pinterest = nothing done.


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> Saw a very funny video yesterday about a gunfighter walking into an old-time western saloon where everyone's thoughts were voiced aloud by a narrator. Sure would make for some interesting interactions if that occurred in real life


Well, my answer to that is...










...and I know I won't be lonely in that rubber-walled room. Who's with me on this?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Headless said:


> Darned Pinterest = nothing done.


so true!


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, book me the room next to you, heehee!


----------



## morbidmike

belly button lint so little material but useful


----------



## Spooky1

P5, sorry to hear about the loss of Joe. Pets give us so much in the short time they're with us. I'm sure you gave him a wonderful loving home while he was with you.

Zurgh, I must have that pie!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We need to get the rest of the frozen blackberries that we picked last summer eaten before this year's picking season starts in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> We need to get the rest of the frozen blackberries that we picked last summer eaten before this year's picking season starts in the next couple of weeks.


What a terrible job to have to take on. I feel sorry for you and spooky, having to eat those blackberries. How selfless of you.


----------



## DementedSpence

*I fit here for random thoughts....*

I saw this and I had to say something. Random thoughts o'yea. I love and will quote you "It would be more sensible to, in a sense, have a graveyard for them where I could bury them as they arise". I agree and have lived this way for as long as I can remember. The only problem is like anything else in life they manifest, and tend to come out when not intended. Perception is 9/10th's of reality. As one perceives you and how you are willing to and able to establish a thought pattern in writing is two different things. I myself, am in multiple directions and can not explain in a word, a sense without being scrutinize.

Now to my current thought.......I am plagued with life adventures. I tend to get over whelmed with day to day events. I tend to lose thought, of the one thing I learned; simple pleasures. I love haunt and all hallows eve and anything associated with. I am ecstatic to find a site that shares the same interest the only thing that sucks is I have 110 days till Halloween and I have not created anything. I have so many thoughts this year; 2 yrs ago zombies then clowns, I think a gypsy group! I scheduled 2 weeks off, last week cleaning and conducted a garage sale, then I went on a 3 day camping trip with the Family. O'yea awesome...I came back for a day and I think I'm going back for a couple day's to a secluded place with water falls and a lagoon we found; "dislocated camping"! Along the way, I found a store that sells Oddities o'yea how nice...I don't know where I'm going with this at this point, some vodka and chasing the wife around Lol.. has left me discombobulated. RANDOM o'yea. Thanks for reading for what its worth. Have a great evening!


----------



## morbidmike

I'm lost reading that.......wait I cant read anyway....I do like the word Discombobulated though well played


----------



## Pumpkin5

Headless said:


> How about these?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just drag a toothpick through the chocolate chips as the cookies come out of the oven. Love 'em - probably no-one would eat them but they look cool!!!!
> 
> Darned Pinterest = nothing done.


:jol:I posted this on my Pinterest page! I've got to give it a try. Good excuse to bake cookies, no?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Got two more Sgt. Interviews lined up, as well as an Investigator Interview. Between staying up to date on my job training and taking 2 full time classes, I haven't even had time to say "Haunt" lately. But it will all pay off in the end when I can afford to do more for my haunt later in life.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It is some kind of hot out today, the kind where you start sweating even when you are sitting absolutely still. That's why I'm sitting inside watching "Tucker & Dale vs Evil".


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Wow, its been a while three days while i was on here....

My current thoughts lie with boarding my dogs. Jack isnt an issue cause he plays with everyone. But Bruiser is another story. I majorly screwed up and put him in a horrible boarding place and he came back freaked out.

So, should I board him again or leave him at home while Im gone....


----------



## Copchick

^ I think it depends on how long you're going to be gone. I rely on trusted people to watch my critters if I'll be away for an extended time. I leave them extensive "Pet Sitter" notes along with the vet's number, in case of an emergency.


----------



## morbidmike

work is done ......fixed a hot tub......ran a couple wires in a house .....and finished replacing the rotted trim on a 100 year old porch ....now its time for a tall cold Sam Adams cherry wheat


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sink drain pipes replaced and the clog cleaned out. The kitchen has a sink again.
Now I have this big pile of dishes to wash. O well.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Score! A major haunted attraction in the area is having a lights out, glow stick only walk through this weekend and my buddy won tickets. His wife won't go so I get to join in on the walk-through tonight...ah, Halloween in July...


----------



## Hairazor

Lucky you ^


----------



## Pumpkin5

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Score! A major haunted attraction in the area is having a lights out, glow stick only walk through this weekend and my buddy won tickets. His wife won't go so I get to join in on the walk-through tonight...ah, Halloween in July...


:jol:Lucky you Sawtooth! Have fun, be scared and get in mode for Halloween 2014! Come back and tell us all the gory/fun details!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Waiting in line now! Hope it's great.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> It is some kind of hot out today, the kind where you start sweating even when you are sitting absolutely still. That's why I'm sitting inside watching "Tucker & Dale vs Evil".


She was inside the nice cool house, while I was outside mowing the lawn. 

Have to go to work tomorrow. I hate having to work on weekends.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Talk about hot, I think it was around 120 degrees inside the haunted house! Pretty fun though.


----------



## morbidmike

I now have a pet spider last night he was on the lap top I pushed it off and it webbed me and repelled down then it was back up an hour later then I tried to push it again and it went into the hinge for the screen.....this morn I'm having coffee and its on the lamp next to the laptop running amuck its very tiny like 1mm x1mm


----------



## scareme

DementedSpace, I too am getting to busy in my other life, and not enough time form my haunting life. And I call "not fair!". It's time to buckle down to Halloween. Except now the family wants a garage sale held at my house in Oct., and I've signed up for a craft fair the first part of Oct.. Check with me in Oct., and I'll be discombobulated too.

P5, I'm sorry to hear about your dog. It hurts us to see someone we love in such pain. I'll try to put a smile on your face by offering you my neutered male shiatsu. He has fallen in love with my sewing bag, and has his way with it when ever I forget to put it up. I can't look at him or it, the same way again. And since I'll need my bag in preparation for the craft fair, looks like it's Monti that's out of luck. 

Sawtooth, that sounds like you had a great time, but it would have been too hot for me. I'm glad Halloween falls in nice cool Oct.

Love that chocolate chip cookie idea. I just might have to bake cookies just to see if I can pull that off. Try and stay cool everybody. Just remember how cold you were last winter, and soak up some of those sun rays. 

Oh, my last random thought. Gas is down to $3.05 a gallon. What is it where you are?


----------



## scareme

You'll have to give him a name Mike. I vote for Elvis.


----------



## Headless

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I posted this on my Pinterest page! I've got to give it a try. Good excuse to bake cookies, no?


Bake no - Eat YES! LOL



RoxyBlue said:


> It is some kind of hot out today, the kind where you start sweating even when you are sitting absolutely still. That's why I'm sitting inside watching "Tucker & Dale vs Evil".


Oh come onnnnnnnnn this is cruelty - it's so cold here and we had new wood delivered today - and it's all WET!!!! Not happy.............



scareme said:


> You'll have to give him a name Mike. I vote for Elvis.


Elvis the Spider.... hmmmmm - OK That or maybe it's a female - Octavia????

Grrrrr Sunday night - about to head for bed. Can't say I'm excited about Monday but there you go - another weekend over. One exciting thing is that Shane went to sign the five prints he is exhibiting in a local art show. So pleased for him and fingers crossed that he manages to sell a piece or two.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching how some couples interact on "Property Brothers" reminds me how fortunate Spooky1 and I are in that our taste in home furnishings and decorations dovetail fairly seamlessly.


----------



## morbidmike

everything is easy when you can pull off wearing shark pants


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ Yes, he is quite the stylin' dude when he wears his shark pants.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Good Lord...if all eligible men wore shark pants....life would be sooooo much more simple.... Complications....suck.....


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> ^ Yes, he is quite the stylin' dude when he wears his shark pants.


Excuse me mam, this is a family friendly forum!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Eh.. BabyFirst TV sucks. Sorry. I'm a new parent and I hate the programming.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Copchick said:


> ^ I think it depends on how long you're going to be gone. I rely on trusted people to watch my critters if I'll be away for an extended time. I leave them extensive "Pet Sitter" notes along with the vet's number, in case of an emergency.


My brother is going to watch him. Thankfully, ill only need one set of shots for Jack.


----------



## Copchick

How about "Boris the spider" for Morbid Mike's new friend? Reminded me of The Who song. "...creepy, crawly, creepy crawly..."


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Hi everyone....I just wanted to say that tonight is my last night on HF, for awhile. My son is getting married this October, and now my family and I have to turn our efforts to that right now. So you may see me from time to time in the early morning hours just stopping by, but not here on a regular basis till sometime after October, 25th. Going to be really fun trying to not only setup Halloween but to be having every spare minute getting things ready for the wedding.

So I just wanted to take this time to say that I hope everyone has a really great rest of the summer, and will see you again late October if possible. If not have a really great and safe Halloween! :jol:
*_


----------



## morbidmike

Copchick said:


> How about "Boris the spider" for Morbid Mike's new friend? Reminded me of The Who song. "...creepy, crawly, creepy crawly..."


 its gone I haven't seen it since yesterday


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> Excuse me mam, this is a family friendly forum!


:jol:

Decided to go out this morning and vacuum the car (a necessary evil when you have a long-haired dog) before it got too hot. Temps were in the mid-70s, but humidity was 93%. By the time I got done, sweat was running into my eyes and my clothing was soaked through. That is soooo NOT a comfortable state to be in. I looked like crap but the car now looks marvelous


----------



## scareme

Troll Wizard said:


> _*Hi everyone....I just wanted to say that tonight is my last night on HF, for awhile. My son is getting married this October, and now my family and I have to turn our efforts to that right now. So you may see me from time to time in the early morning hours just stopping by, but not here on a regular basis till sometime after October, 25th. Going to be really fun trying to not only setup Halloween but to be having every spare minute getting things ready for the wedding.
> 
> So I just wanted to take this time to say that I hope everyone has a really great rest of the summer, and will see you again late October if possible. If not have a really great and safe Halloween! :jol:
> *_


Congrats on the up coming nuptials. You will be busy. I remember how crazy it was before our son got married, and to add to the stress my husband was in the middle east, and wasn't scheduled to get home until two weeks before the wedding. But it all worked out, and I'm sure your son's wedding will too. Look forward to hearing how things are coming along.


----------



## Copchick

This is me waiting for Comcast to show up and fix the problem that has existed for 6 days since they installed "new and better" equipment and upgraded service. I've had outages to my phone service, to which my alarm system is hardwired. Meaning that in case of a fire and I'm not home, my house will burn to the ground if the entire service is off AGAIN without my knowing it. Phone, internet, and cable go out for no reason. Yawn...


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> This is me waiting for Comcast to show up and fix the problem that has existed for 6 days since they installed "new and better" equipment and upgraded service. I've had outages to my phone service, to which my alarm system is hardwired. Meaning that in case of a fire and I'm not home, my house will burn to the ground if the entire service is off AGAIN without my knowing it. Phone, internet, and cable go out for no reason. Yawn...


:jol:Good Lord Tina! Eat something! You're skin and BONES!!!

P.S. We have similar problems with Time/Warner Cable in our area. Great fun talking to someone in India, reading off of a printed instruction card, telling you to do the stuff you have already tried about 15 times.


----------



## morbidmike

double stout beer MMMMMMMMMMmmmmmm TASTY


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Bone Dancer

Don't ya just hate that.


----------



## Bone Dancer

"*Could be worse, could be raining"








*


----------



## Headless

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Good Lord Tina! Eat something! You're skin and BONES!!!




Yeah geeezz Tina that's an aggressive diet.........



Hairazor said:


>


Oh that happens to me all the time....... I really should make a map but I've been worried it would be used in evidence........ 

Well the house sale has struck a slight glitch. Purchasers still haven't confirmed their finance so are asking for an additional 2 weeks extension. Better that than going through the whole process again but I am very nervous now..........


----------



## morbidmike

that's not good people shouldn't even be able to start the house buying process with all preliminary paper work done first it wastes everyones time and could stop a actual buyer from looking ...we skimmed right over the sale pending houses and 30 to 60 days later 50% were back on the market ...house buying and selling sucks!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Preach it, preacher! It so does!


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 15 is:

Tapioca Pudding Day - Wouldn't eat this as a child since it looks like frogs' eggs and am still not inclined to do so as an adult. 

Cow Appreciation Day - What would Ben & Jerry's ice cream be without cows?:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Where would delicious grilled Hambugers be without cows??


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I find this very funny.


----------



## Hairazor

^ A little dark humor, heehee


----------



## Copchick

So the weather people are saying there's a "polar vortex" coming our way. What?! I thought this polar vortex thing only happens in the winter. Last year was the first time I heard that term. Seems to me that the weather people really like that term...polar vortex. It's going to be cooler for a day or two, with a high in the low 70's and lows into the mid 50's. Hmmm. Is it me? I'm just not seeing the polar vortex thing. If it went into the 20's at night and low 40's in the day, well, I may be a little more inclined to believe them. Let's say it again...polar vortex. Come on weather peole, let's not make something into something when it really isn't.

Merely my opinion, of course.


----------



## Hauntiholik

First it was El Niño. Then La Niña. Now polar vortex.


----------



## morbidmike

polar vortex sounds cooler than a Spanish name...sounds like Star Trek ......SCOTTY giver her all she's got were heading into the ppppoooollllaaaarrrr VVVVOOOORRRRTTTTEEEEXXXXX !!!!........see how I made it sound better by stressing it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just finished pricing a task that was not well-defined by the client. I have so much confidence in my numbers:googly:


----------



## Copchick

@ morbidmike, Lol! Dammit Jim, I'm a Doctor, not a weatherman!


----------



## scareme

P5, I love a good Poe joke.

Mike, Copchick, not fair! Why do I have to wear the red shirt?


----------



## morbidmike

I have a doped up Chihuahua LOL had to give her puppy Prozac for all the noise I was making building cabinets ...poor baby


----------



## Hauntiholik

Troll Wizard said:


> _*Hi everyone....I just wanted to say that tonight is my last night on HF, for awhile. My son is getting married this October, and now my family and I have to turn our efforts to that right now. So you may see me from time to time in the early morning hours just stopping by, but not here on a regular basis till sometime after October, 25th. Going to be really fun trying to not only setup Halloween but to be having every spare minute getting things ready for the wedding.
> 
> So I just wanted to take this time to say that I hope everyone has a really great rest of the summer, and will see you again late October if possible. If not have a really great and safe Halloween! :jol:
> *_


Good luck!


----------



## DandyBrit

scareme said:


> P5, I love a good Poe joke.
> 
> Mike, Copchick, not fair! Why do I have to wear the red shirt?


Hahahaha! That would be me too! First for the chop.:xbones:


----------



## Headless

At first I saw this and I wanted it.......






But then I saw THIS and I DEFINITELY WANT IT!!!!!


----------



## Copchick

Ha, ha! The second is one cool box! I guess that could be a gift for the person who has everything.


----------



## morbidmike

I found glue in my ear from building cabinets now that's strange


----------



## Hairazor

Headless, those boxes are a total Hoot!


----------



## Copchick

I'm playing hooky from work today, it's too nice outside to be at work.  As I was watering my plants, one of the refuse workers commented to me that my house is "the bomb" for halloween! He's been on our route for two years and really liked the decorations. I told him to keep an eye out, that halloween will be here before you know it. I guess I've got THAT house, known by others not just the neighborhood.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'd seen the original Useless Box but not the second one - very entertaining


----------



## Hairazor

Yay, Copchick for being "that house"


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

morbidmike said:


> I found glue in my ear from building cabinets now that's strange


LOL, I have the same problem, only mine is my forearms. I get latex based carpet adhesive on my forearms while trying to corpse a skull for a friend. By the time I finished, the adhesive had dried. No chemical solution would take that stuff off. Had to shave the hair off of both arms. Now they look like my 14 yr old son's.


----------



## scareme

Headless, some how that first box reminds me of my son with OCD. 

Copchick, what a beautiful day to play hooky. It's dark and raining, my favorite kind of day if you don't have something planned. I would love to live where it rains everyday. It's nice you got to stay home so you could hear what someone had to say about your house. 

Bio. I'm sure your son has very manly arms for a 14 yrs old. 

I'm cleaning my craft room today. I plan on tying a rope around myself so I can find my way back out once I get into the depths of the room. Rick won't be home until after midnight so if I get lost it might be awhile before someone finds me. Wish me luck.


----------



## Copchick

Ha, ha! That's funny Scareme. Did you just watch an episode of hoarders? Seems I can get motivated when I watch an episode or two. No rain here at all. I saw on the weather channel that OK was getting pummeled. So it's a good day for you to stay inside in that craft room. 

Sometimes I get a need to purge things. I get sick of looking at things cluttered and I become a whirlwind and start ptiching things. Feels good when I'm done and also get some things to donate. How about this; when I was packing up Christmas I purged some things and put them into a couple shopping bags. I was supposed to also through my storage unit and have a yard sale. Well, after looking at those bags for six months and knowing that I am not going through that storage unit until halloween, I nixed the yard sale thing and took the bags to the Salvation Army. Ahh, felt good to get them out of the house! 

My break is over, back to carpet scrubbing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I read an article recently about decluttering your house and it stated that being surrounded by clutter causes stress. I think that's why tossing stuff out makes you feel so much better unless you're a diehard hoarder.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> I'm playing hooky from work today, it's too nice outside to be at work.  As I was watering my plants, one of the refuse workers commented to me that my house is "the bomb" for halloween! He's been on our route for two years and really liked the decorations. I told him to keep an eye out, that halloween will be here before you know it. I guess I've got THAT house, known by others not just the neighborhood.


:jolon't you just LOVE being THAT house? Makes me feel all orange and black inside.


----------



## morbidmike

I miss having my display it sucks being a normal neighbor lost in suburbia


----------



## RoxyBlue

Set the display up inside, Mike, and then you'll feel more like an Abby Normal guy again:jol:


----------



## Draik41895

I have poison oak up and down my forearms and a little on my hand. its the first time ive ever gotten it. I didnt even know I could.

Anyhow, I really really want to look into creating a Halloween parade in a town nearby. I have so many ideas, I just need to figure out the feasibility of it all...

I'm about to spend a bunch of money on hauntcast cause I've missed it so much and just get all the ones I haven't heard. Seasons four and five at least. I'm saddened to hear that its ended, but at least I had a lot of good memories listening to it.


----------



## Hairazor

Draik, here is a site for a Zombie run I would love to be part of.

http://www.indeezombierun.com

Poison Oak, no fun!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Yep, I know Ive been gone for a bit....but now i can officially say that Im a college student. Got registered yesterday and am gonna start next month. 6 classes in all. Thankfullly none of them fall on Halloween.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay you ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good for you, DA!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Well I finally put Turquoise in my hair yay! My hair has chunks in it through my entire hair, I love it!  Around Halloween I'm thinking about adding purple to my hair. I think that would be a good idea adding to my costume: which I'm being a Gothic doll. I never wore anything Gothic my entire life and since last year I plan wearing black and being something creepy. Think the purple will be a good mix but I love the Turquoise, it's a perfect color for the summer!!!


----------



## Headless

Good luck DA!!!

Picked up a pretty neat deal on a local buy swap sell website. Will take some photos and post them elsewhere after I've washed off all the dust and cobwebs (yeah I know - tempting to keep them for ambiance but I'd like to take some photos of them) but here are a couple of pics I've found on the internet of similar items.....


----------



## morbidmike

build the rest of the upper cabinets today fun fun


----------



## Copchick

Headless - those are kinda creepy. Perfect for 'ween decor!

Today we've got a nice, steady rain falling. I'm trying to get myself motivated to study, but I can't help thinking about all the things I should be doing. I have to keep myself focused...maybe after I take the rabbit to get her nails trimmed. I found someone who is a groomer who specializes in small animals, birds and exotics. I met her yesterday and I'll give her a shot. There are some awful groomers out there and not many who are familiar with rabbits. It's kinda hard to trim a rabbit's nails by yourself. Punkin is very tame, but I just don't want that sudden burst of surprise from her. She'll jump, I'll jump.

Hey has anyone heard from Goblin? Haven't seen him around. Hope he's okay.


----------



## Evil Queen

Copchick said:


> Hey has anyone heard from Goblin? Haven't seen him around. Hope he's okay.


I've been wondering the same thing, I hope it's just computer problems.


----------



## Draik41895

michaels started putting out their Halloween stuff here, It was such a wonderful moment of discovery for me.

Who do I call about starting a parade?


----------



## Headless

Really feeling the emotion today of the loss of a local lady who I knew - not as a close friend, but one who I've had quite a bit of contact with through her co-ownership of a restaurant I often go to. She was only 35 years old - TODAY was her birthday. Yesterday she died in her sleep. She has a partner and two young children. Life can be so unpredictable and cruel at times. Reading the outpouring of grief on her Facebook page set the mood for the day for me and that constant reminder in the top right corner of the page that it was her birthday was really quite surreal. RIP Stacey.


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry to hear of your loss Headless, and so young.


----------



## Hairazor

Draik, around here our first stop would be the Chamber of Commerce. They would point you in the right direction.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:frownkin:Headless, I'm so sorry for your loss. Seems so tragic.


----------



## Draik41895

Wow, Headless, I'm sorry that it had to happen. Its crazy when things like that occur, and miserable alll around. I hope something happens to brighten your day a bit.

Hairazor, I'll be making a few phone calls tomorrow. Hopefully I can find out more about the application process for a permit here. I'd really live to do this now!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Random observation....I had no idea butter, kept in the refridgerator, would go bad....No idea.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Geeeez, how long did you have it?


----------



## Spooky1

If you ever wondered where Jason lives, I think we found a hint.

2366dc by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Goblin

On July 10th had bad stomach pains that were doubling me over! Went to the ER......periferated appendex! 
Had to have immediate surgury! Finally came home on the 18th! Will talk more as I get my strenghth back!


----------



## Copchick

^ There you are! I was wondering how you were. Good thing you got it taken care of. Get better soon, Gobby! Glad you let us know how you were.


----------



## Hairazor

Prayers to you Goblin to get your strength back quickly


----------



## Evil Queen

Glad to hear you're on the road to recovery.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Goblin....how dare you go off and scare us like that! (don't ever do that again)  I'm glad to hear you are okay and on the road to recovery. You were definitely missed my friend.


----------



## Goblin

At first they thought it was a bad case of constipation!:googly: Then some kind of blockage! 
Finally they said I was throwing up blood and I had a perferated appendix and had to have 
immediate surgery or I'd die! Of course, they said I could die from a lot of complications from 
the surgery too! They did the surgery around 1 am Friday morning and I regained consciousness
sometime Saturday afternoon. I had hoses down my throat, nose, and one coming out of my side! 
They're supposed to remove the drain on the 23rd. That's the hose connected to my bladder with
a plastic bottle attached. I have to empty it serveral times a day!

The doctor was surprised I wasn't in any pain after the surgery He told me I as gonna make a liar
out of him. I asked "How's that?" He replied, "I was sure you'd need some rehabilitation before you 
went home, but you only needed a walker one time!" 

One little note......As I got dressed to go home I found my mother's little metal
cross in my pocket I carry with me. It had been with me the whole time!


----------



## Copchick

She was watching over you.


----------



## Headless

Oh Goblin - so glad you are OK. That can be very nasty in adults.

Speaking of surgery I had a call today from the specialist's office to say I've been put on the list for surgery on my knee Wednesday of next week thanks to a cancellation. Mixed feelings - I hate hospitals but the knee has become a real life burden so I'll be hoping this fixes it......


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, the power of a Mother is forever.

Headless, will put in a prayer for all to go well.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Glad to have you back Gobby, missed the cat pics in the morning. And remember, hospitals are a good source for prop materials.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay Goblin...your Mom was definitely watching our for her little boy....
And Headless I hope your surgery goes very well, without a hitch...and you are back to yourself in no time.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Welcome back Hobby. We were missing you.glad your OK!


----------



## Goblin

Hope your surgery goes okay Headless!

A million staples in me.........all itching! 

Got to go Thursday and have my drain removed! Found out today they also
removed part of my colon too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You didn't need that appendix anyway, Goblin

I had emergency surgery for a perforated intestine following a severe bout of diverticulitis about four years ago. When you're in that much pain, you don't care about possible complications of surgery. You just want that bad part taken out.


----------



## Spooky1

Goblin, glad to have you back and on the mend.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Get well soon Goblin!


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Goblin - glad that you are ok and mending.

Scareme - good luck with the upcoming knee surgery. Get it over with.

I had surgery on my girlie parts last Thursday. It was my first surgery. Still sore around the stomach area and need to take it easy for a week - no lifting. Didn't have any problems with the anestesia but my energy is zapped. This feeling is weird for me. I still plan to go to my brother's house tomorrow to work. Hopefully Oscar my obsessive micro-managing furry boss will be nice to me (fat chance but I'm being optimistic).


----------



## Copchick

DD - surgery can really take alot out of you and puts a good deal of stress on your body. Take it easy and your energy will return. I'm sure Oscar will cut you some slack.  Hope you have full recovery soon!


----------



## Hairazor

Death's Door, don't rush it just because you are feeling better, but glad to know you are doing well.


----------



## Goblin

Take your time DD, give yourself time to heal!

 Feeling very sick this morning!


----------



## Hairazor

Not what we want to hear from you Goblin. We want you all better. Take care of yourself.


----------



## morbidmike

why is there only 24 hours in a day I need a few more for regular work and this kitchen remodel I finally got all the plumbing done for dishwasher and fridge...I got circuit fished to the Microwave just have to get a circuit to the dishwasher then I finally get to start on the cabinet doors I'm hoping to build 2 doors a day one in the morning and one at night clamp and glue then repeat 24 times LOL


----------



## Headless

Take it easy Goblin & DD.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got back yesterday from our trip to Vermont. There was a family get together to attend a memorial Mass for my father and join in consigning his ashes to their final resting place in his family plot in Vergennes. The service was beautiful - my mom wrote a wonderful tribute to my dad that the priest read (she told him she did not want a generic sermon and, being a former schoolteacher and English major, she was competent to write something appropriate) - and it was also wonderful to see so many of my distant and not-so-distant relatives that I've literally not seen in decades.

Now I'm back at work and part of me is still up there in Vermont where it's calm, peaceful, and relaxing. Spooky1 said if we ever decide to buy a vacation home for summers, he would be entirely open to a property on the shores of Lake Champlain:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I was cutting up hot peppers for my wife this morning. I got a very juicy jalapeno, which shot me in the eye. I guess that means that I am re-certified for pepper spray for this year. Now to figure our how to get our training supervisor to agree with me. 

On a related note, my eyes are killing me.


----------



## Hairazor

Yeouch man! ^


----------



## Copchick

Oh man, Bio, I hate pepper spray but I love that it's sooo effective.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Look who showed up to work today!


----------



## spinwitch

He is totally cool! Where is he from?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:He came from Spiders of the Web, they have the Crazy Bonez collection... So cool!


----------



## Bone Dancer

So cool, I wonder if they have cats?

Yes they do

here is the link

http://www.spidersoftheweb.com/


----------



## Hairazor

What a cool "Friend" P5.

Bone Dancer, Halloween Costumes has a cat but they are out of stock at the moment. You can put down to have them contact you when available.

Try this link: http://www.halloweencostumes.com/haunted-graveyard-scene.html


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Look who showed up to work today!


I bet you cleaned your desk off jus for that pic huh?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^As a matter of fact....I cringed when I saw the pic on here and realized how bad my desk looked...oh well....it is what it is and by bird looks good regardless. (note the crazy array of sticky notes in the background...I've got everyone's phone number on my wall...ha, ha.)


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hairazor said:


> What a cool "Friend" P5.
> 
> Bone Dancer, Halloween Costumes has a cat but they are out of stock at the moment. You can put down to have them contact you when available.
> 
> Try this link: http://www.halloweencostumes.com/haunted-graveyard-scene.html


Thanks, looks to be the same cat at a better price (-$5), pays to shop around.


----------



## Copchick

Sigh...we have a Dollar Store moving into our neighborhood.  They tore down the Elks lodge and are building a Dollar Store. Yuck. Sorry, but you know when something opens in an area and you think, "Glad it's there and not here"? Well, the Dollar Store is here. 

I heard through the grapevine, that they're taking into consideration that it will have residences all around it and will be mindful of their appearance. More traffic, more noise, hopefully not a terrible sight to view from your front porch. I am so glad I'm not right behind them, but two blocks away.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry you feel that way Tina, but they handy for alot of general stuff and they do carry Halloween stuff. Things change.
Hey, 47 degrees this morning, whats up with that, it's July. My tomatoes need warm nights.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The bird skellie is quite a charmer. However, the biologist training in Spooky1 and in me is cringing at the anatomical incorrectness of the wings:googly: It's right up there with putting ears on a dog skeleton, although that did not stop me from buying such a creature last year

And now for something completely different:

gosh's_best_avatar by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Zurgh

Terrible emergency "reality" breach that had to be contained, not 20 parsecs from earth. Just reentered the Solar system, still a few days out, but I do have a connection established. What did I miss around these them there parts?

Pan-Dimensional re-localization stabilizing has yet to be fully achieved, so if the following questions are a little off, I apologize in advance. I'm also running a translator to facilitate communications, hopefully this is working and in the correct language. The answers will help to ascertain a functional co-locality, and speed up functional reintegration. 

Is President of the US (Vladimir "Jigglypuff" Putin) still in office, or has he been impeached due to the lemongate scandal?

Have "cars" been invented yet?

Does lunch follow breakfast, or does lunch even exist?

Are cats still the dominant species?

Trees, are they still considered second class citizens?

Greater bog-wrath: define.

Thank you.
:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Had the drain removed yesterday. Taking the staples out Monday!


----------



## Death's Door

Great news Goblin! Keep up the good work with better better.


----------



## Headless

What a week!
Sunday - Kitty (the dog) came on heat and her brother is driving me crazy! Only a week or so to go - he might be lucky and live through it!
Tuesday - The work stairs continue to be a source of enjoyment with increased knee pain. Almost fell UP the stairs when the knee gave out. That was fun.
Thursday - My Birthday which turned out to be rather a surprise. Expecting to get up and go to work - Shane wakes me in the wee hours of the morning to say we have to get to the airport. After much discussion it seems he organised for me to have the day off and had purchased tickets to fly from Melbourne to Sydney for the day! Unfortunately after getting up at 3:00 am - we got to the airport to find that the airline had reallocated our seats and couldn't get us on another flight until that afternoon - leaving us only an hour and a half in the city!!! Total waste of time going - we would spend more time in the airport waiting for the flights to leave than we would in Sydney. So thankfully they refunded our money after a rather robust discussion. We ended up spending a lovely day in Melbourne wandering around second hand stores and op shops. I did pick up a lovely oil painting that I'm going to have a go at "altering".
Friday, an appointment with the anesthetist for next Wednesday's surgery and *not* looking forward to having surgery.
Saturday my knee gave out completely while walking through our local supermarket. In agony last night, lots of painkillers and *looking forward to having surgery*!
Thankfully this morning (happy Sunday from Australia) the knee has settled and at least I can walk. But now Shane is on the phone to our internet provider complaining about the fact that our internet has been slower than a dead cockroach and despite the fact that yesterday we were told it was the weather - we have clear skies today and still the cockroach just lies there....... 
Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh said:


> Is President of the US (Vladimir "Jigglypuff" Putin) still in office, or has he been impeached due to the lemongate scandal?
> 
> Have "cars" been invented yet?
> 
> Does lunch follow breakfast, or does lunch even exist?
> 
> Are cats still the dominant species?
> 
> Trees, are they still considered second class citizens?
> 
> Greater bog-wrath: define.
> 
> Thank you.
> :googly:


Jigglypuff was saved from scandal by the sudden appearance of a team of reanimated Swiffer mops who swept away all incriminating evidence, leaving only lemony freshness behind.

"Cars" were never invented. They sprang newborn from the head of Henry Ford after an extended bout of drinking coupled with inhalation of burning rubber fumes.

Lunch exists but timing is entirely arbitrary, dating from the first moment when an overworked and underpaid cook decided to prepare breakfast for dinner.

Cats are the dominant species, as any cat can tell you. So there.

Trees were recently promoted to Level III first class citizens-in-training by the Undersecretary of the National Arbor Day Foundation after receiving a generous donation from a large clan of woodchucks.

Greater bog-wrath: a scaly, slow moving, peat moss eating quadruped with elongated snout and large claws, known for its cantankerous temper and foul smell.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ya know Headless, after reading that I dont feel so bad, in fact I feel that I had a really nice day. Good luck with the surgery and hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Brought home a two drawer storage unit for material - it's already full and I have more stuff to put into it. Where's a black hole to toss things into when you need it?


----------



## Copchick

Headless, you have had one busy weekend. How lovely that Shane planned a special day for you. Happy belated birthday! I hope your knee holds out for just a bit longer until you have your surgery. Best wishes for a successful operation. When are you scheduled? 

Went to camp for a couple of days and got alot of studying done. I sat along side a stream for a couple hours with Fly just listening amd watching the water. A perfect day with my dog.  The nights have been very cool and a bit rainy.


----------



## Goblin

Staples out. Healing nicely.


----------



## Headless

Off for surgery in 14 hours from now! 

Glad to hear you are doing OK Goblin.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Goblin!

Thoughts and prayers for successful surgery and swift recovery Headless.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We'll be thinking about you, Headless. Hope all goes well and healing is uneventful.


----------



## Death's Door

Headless - good luck with the surgery. I hope all goes well and no more knee pain.

Goblin - glad to hear that you're doing well.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sending positive thoughts out to Headless.


----------



## Haunt2530

Good luck with surgery Headless. I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## kentuckyspecialfxdotcom

*Good luck headless!*

Good luck headless, you'll be ok.
Stay positive and just think Halloween is coming up!


----------



## Spooky1

Best of luck, Headless. I'm sure you'll be feeling much better soon! Keep a lookout for prop materials.


----------



## Goblin

Good luck headless. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Temps in the low 50s when we got up this morning. Yesterday evening while walking the dog, it was so cool that it really felt as if fall were already here. Such a cozy, Halloweeny feeling:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Got an email that Grandin Road Halloween Haven catalog is now on line. Of Course I looked! ( It has a cat skeleton listed.)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, we finally got the dying bushes pulled up from the front of our house yesterday. I got the measurements, and we are beginning to plan out our facade for this year. I want to do a small castle/stone fortress look, complete with battlements at each end and stained glass windows. Figured out the math and it will take 15-20 sheets of foam. Just don't know if we have enough time to get it done this year.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

SO I got Halloween inspired today. Took 4 landscape lighting floodlights that didn't work apart, drilled 14 3mm holes in the silver reflector portion, and wired LEDs into them. Now I have 4 extremely bright blue LED wash lights. Have to buy some red and purple LEds so that I can add accent lighting to the haunt for this year.


----------



## Headless

Spooky1 said:


> Best of luck, Headless. I'm sure you'll be feeling much better soon! Keep a lookout for prop materials.


hahahahaha I kept watching them throw the old IV bags out thinking I am sure I could have used a few of those as props but I didn't even ask. I don't really have a scene in my haunt that would work anyway but I will remember them for the future.

Well it was a long day. Despite having to be in at 11:00 am - being taken into the preparation area at 12:45 pm - put on a gurney at 1:30 pm and finally wheeled into the theatre at 4:45 pm!!!!!! I came to at about 5:50 pm and they let me go home early because I was the last one there and I had a 20 minute ride home so the nurse said hopefully the pain relief would last until I got home.

Actually the pain hasn't been as bad as I had anticipated - it's really sore but not screaming for medication sore, just more like a toothache. That said I'm not allowed to put weight on it for 48 hours so it might be a different story tomorrow and then wait until the exercises start.........

Worst part is that by the time I was coherent the surgeon had left so I have no real understanding of what was done and how successful he feels it was. So that will have to wait until I can contact him later.

Anyway - I'm alive and the next week will give me a great opportunity to start planning our fundraiser for the Scouts which will be my only Halloween event this year. Still no word on the house sale - still no confirmation that the people buying our house have got their finance - so we wait. I did say to Shane last night though that it is probably a blessing as if it goes through after another extension it will give me time to be well enough to help with the move. Positives everywhere!


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks for the update Headless. Hope it all continues to go well for you.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to hear you got through your long day, Headless. It's the worst part about having surgery - all that waiting around. Be diligent about the exercises, too. Makes all the difference in how you'll feel and function in the long run.


----------



## Copchick

Uh oh, my sinuses are starting to act up. Which means my sense of taste will be off. Noooo!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, they have finally opened up a Sergeant's position at the facility where I work. I have to start brushing up on my regulations, because I want to get promoted, and our Captain is a stickler for the regulations.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

I cackled at a skeleton at a masquerade party.... which is just silly because he would have had a mask on so I wouldn't have recognised him anyway!!!!! 

I think I've just about used up our entire month of internet data looking at Pinterest today.


----------



## Copchick

Pinterest has that way of sucking you in. Pretty soon they're going to have "Pinners Anonymous" groups for those who admit they have a "pinning" addiction. Glad I haven't reached that point...or maybe I'm in denial. 

Its like a hoarder's delight without taking up the space.


----------



## Hairazor

I screamed at a pumpkin king beside a bubbling cauldron

I never was interested in Pinterest till several of the Haunt members talked about how much they look at it. Soooo, long story short, just one more thing I now just have to do several times a day!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 needs to make a run up to Aberdeen tomorrow to deposit a check for his mom's estate, so we're going to combine that with a breakfast out, wine tasting, and perhaps some antique store browsing Oh, and maybe a visit to Bomboy's candy shop:

http://www.bomboyscandy.com/

Nom nom nom:jol:


----------



## Headless

It's very quiet in here - did you all run off and get a life without me? LOL


----------



## Copchick

I danced with a black cat in a pumpkin patch. Lol, that's kinda cool. 

Since my sinuses have thrown off my tasting ability, I'm wanting to eat things that are strongly flavored. For dinner I made a bacon sandwich. The bacon was from a meat store near my camp and they smoke everything themselves. It was so freakin' good!


----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> Pinterest has that way of sucking you in. Pretty soon they're going to have "Pinners Anonymous" groups for those who admit they have a "pinning" addiction. Glad I haven't reached that point...or maybe I'm in denial.
> 
> Its like a hoarder's delight without taking up the space.


YESSSSSS it is!!!!!



RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 needs to make a run up to Aberdeen tomorrow to deposit a check for his mom's estate, so we're going to combine that with a breakfast out, wine tasting, and perhaps some antique store browsing Oh, and maybe a visit to Bomboy's candy shop:
> 
> http://www.bomboyscandy.com/
> 
> Nom nom nom:jol:


Oh My - look at those chocolates................. NEEEEEEDDDDDDDD!


----------



## Bone Dancer

A few days ago I had a major hacking problem on my computer and I fear I have lost alot of my data. My Halloween files with lists of how-to's, companies, prop photos and ideas, about 15 years worth of material. I am still trying to recover what I can from other places but it will take time.
Soooo, do yourself a big fat favor and back up you data. It doesnt matter if your system does auto back up if the data is still on your hard drive. It needs to be someplace else. Down load on to some CD's or a flash drive, or even print it out if you have to, but get it out of you machine. and someplace safe. Do it regularly, at least two or three times a year. Like the song says, "you dont know what you got, til it gone".


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless, we brought home a one pound box of Bomboy chocolates today, mostly truffles, chocolate covered cherries, and nut mixes. We are so going to enjoy each piece

BD, that sucks. We have a slew of flash drives and a couple of external hard drives that we use to store copies of pictures and other important files. You can't have too much redundancy in storage for the very reasons you mention.


----------



## Goblin

Went out and ran errands Friday for the first time since the surgery. Did pretty good
till I got to the last store and got tired out. Oh well, try again next week.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My wife and brother-in-law went in together to buy me a domain name for my birthday. I am now the proud owner of www.darklanehauntedattraction.com 
Going to spend my afternoon working on building my website, and hopefully go live with it this evening.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Definitely an original, one-of-a-kind gift, Bio


----------



## Hairazor

What a cool gift Bio!


----------



## Copchick

Nice gift, Bio.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Thanks, folks. It won't allow me to insert code of my own unless I "upgrade", but I did find a pretty decent Halloween themed template in the website builder app, so I am good with that. I am still working on it, but it has been published if you guys and gals want to check it out. We still have to get the pictures and video uploaded, too.


----------



## Copchick

Nicely done Bio. Looking forward to seeing the pics too.


----------



## Copchick

Okay, I need some help from the computer peeps, please. 

I am no longer able to copy and paste an image either from Pinterest or Google images on my computer. It's not a photo, I use Photobucket for that. I've tried Google images and Pinterest and it's not even showing me an error, the cursor just keeps blinking, waiting for me to paste even though I click onto paste. Is it Haunt Forum forbidding me using images from somewhere else? I haven't made any changes to my computer settings, unless it was from a computer scan or update that changed my being able to paste images. I am able to copy and paste images to save into the computer, even doing that, I can't copy and paste that image onto HF. I tried giving Bio a zombie chick holding a birthday cake image, but no can do. Sorry Bio.

Any advice?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Have you tried downloading it and then putting it on photobucket? Haven't heard of this problem before.

It's not a big deal, I appreciate the thought.


----------



## Hairazor

Bio, your site is looking good. Will look forward to pics.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm confused by what you are trying to do Copchick. Hauntforum isn't restricting you from pasting image urls here. Where are the images coming from? We no longer allow picture attachments if that's what you mean.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Headless, we brought home a one pound box of Bomboy chocolates today, mostly truffles, chocolate covered cherries, and nut mixes. We are so going to enjoy each piece


Drooling............



BioHazardCustoms said:


> My wife and brother-in-law went in together to buy me a domain name for my birthday. I am now the proud owner of www.darklanehauntedattraction.com
> Going to spend my afternoon working on building my website, and hopefully go live with it this evening.


Awww Bio that wife of yours is a bit spesh~ The website is looking great - well done.

Quick trip to the next biggest town yesterday and a little walk through a fabric store which had a huge sale on. Hopefully I'll be able to show you what I'm going to be working on soon. I figure I might as well be doing something constructive while I sit here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for a cup of coffee.....


----------



## Bone Dancer

Time for a nap.....


----------



## Headless

Time to wake up!!!!! 

Woke up quite motivated with ideas for a jungle section for our fundraiser haunt this year. Now to try and get those plans on paper and figure out the finer details before I forget them. I'm sure there have been some absolutely outstanding 2:00 am ideas in the past that just drifted off to dreamland never to be seen again.


----------



## Copchick

Just trying something to see if it works, bear with me please...










Edit: Ta daaa!!!! It worked! A big thanks to Hauntiholik.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless, we just saw a NatGeo Wild special where they talked about how most Australians have experienced being attacked by magpies because they are so common and are very protective of their territory. They also showed some spooky footage of a cassowary trying to kick the crap out of a couple of guys who got too close. It was like Alfred Hitchcock's "The Birds", only with a really BIG bird:jol:


----------



## Headless

Oh yes - Magpies in breeding season are a nightmare. They swoop and take chunks out of your head. Charming little things. On the other hand they can be quite tame and you can hand feed them. We have one family that has lived within our block now for quite a few years. Every year mom comes back for ground beef to help feed the kids.


----------



## Bone Dancer

OMG, ground beef, no wonder they have a taste for human flesh. I can see the movie trailer now. "Terror in the Sky" Flocks of Magpies killing humans..... run for your lives, there are hundreds of them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

There you go, Headless. Get an Aussie independent film maker to do a mad magpie movie and sell it to the SyFy channel. God knows we need something better than "Sharknado" to watch:googly:


----------



## DandyBrit

^My hubby says "How dare you!". 

Sharknado is the epitomy of film making in his opinion. 

I agree with you Roxy.


----------



## Goblin

Had to go to the ER yesterday! Stomach pains and throwing up! Was there from 4pm-12:30 am. 
Ran a bunch of tests, 6 blood tests, and found nothing! No sign of infection. Gall bladder is fine. 
I think it has something to do with acid reflux since I've had heartburn since the surgury! See my 
doctor Friday, maybe he can figure it out!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stop eating nails for breakfast, Goblin. That should solve the problem:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Dang Goblin, what we gotta do to keep you out of the ER?


----------



## RoxyBlue

DandyBrit said:


> ^My hubby says "How dare you!".
> 
> Sharknado is the epitomy of film making in his opinion.
> 
> I agree with you Roxy.


LOL, it has its fans, but I'm not one of them:jol: I will say, however, that the cameo appearances in the opening scenes of "Sharknado2" were amusing choices


----------



## Copchick

Heck Goblin, hope things improve for you!

I wanted to give you all a warning. Yesterday, since my sinuses and chest congestion are still with me, I just wanted to chill after running some errands and rented some movies at the Redbox. DO NOT RENT _ENEMY_ with Jake Gyllenhaal. I can't believe it was that dumb. I kept thinking it was going to be a thriller by how it was described in the RB machine. Wrong! Dumb, dumb, dumb.

A good one that I did get was _13 Sins_. Very interesting, and it makes you think...how far would you go to win money?

Well that's my two cents worth of movie reviews. I have one more to watch, _Noah_.


----------



## Death's Door

Goblin - What are we going to do with you? I hope whatever ails you is diagnosed soon.

I will be having surgery on Thursday to remove the bunion on my left foot. I also broke the toe beside the big toe. The x-rays of my foot showed it and I don't ever remember doing it. I'm a little scared and anxious because everyone tells me how painful the surgery is. I have another bunion on my right foot and will be getting that removed at a later date. I hope everything goes well on Thursday.


----------



## Headless

I am sure someone has already tried a movie like that. Haven't heard of it. I do recall there was a New Zealand movie about killer sheep. I couldn't stop myself from laughing all the way through the trailer - LOL sheep's revenge I guess hahahahaha.

Goblin - stay away from the ER - it's clearly bad for your health.

Good luck with the surgery DD. I'm sure it will work out fine. It never ceases to amaze me how quickly things get popular around here.........


----------



## Hairazor

Death's Door, prayers for a successful surgery and swift recovery


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless said:


> I am sure someone has already tried a movie like that. Haven't heard of it. I do recall there was a New Zealand movie about killer sheep. I couldn't stop myself from laughing all the way through the trailer - LOL sheep's revenge I guess hahahahaha.


Was it this one?


----------



## RoxyBlue

DD, wish you well on the surgery. Recovery can take a long time, based on what I've read.

In other news, I found out tonight that I'm only two degrees away from Wil Wheaton, because he knows the son of one of my theater friends. Woo hoo!


----------



## Headless

Oh Dear Roxy - yes that's the one......... 

I never saw the full movie - the trailer was enough.


----------



## Goblin

Hope your surgery goes well DD.


----------



## morbidmike

work has been a nightmare I had to fire my siding crew they got kicked off a siding job and cost me way over 5k then they have the audacity to ask for pay prior to pay day so now I'm stuck working 12 to 14 hrs a day


----------



## spinwitch

RoxyBlue said:


> DD, wish you well on the surgery. Recovery can take a long time, based on what I've read.
> 
> In other news, I found out tonight that I'm only two degrees away from Wil Wheaton, because he knows the son of one of my theater friends. Woo hoo!


You play the degree game too? Gee--it takes me five degrees to get to Wheaton. But that's linking through Stephen Hawking, so don't I get extra credit for that?


----------



## Hairazor

I know who Wil Wheaton is, does that count for anything?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ya gotta start somewhere, Hairazor

We watched "The Wil Wheaton Project" last night for the first time. It is absolutely hilarious - similar to "The Soup" only with a sci-fi/fantasy/geek theme.


----------



## Copchick

Oh my God, that Black Sheep trailer was hilarious! My mouth hung open as I watched it, and now I'm laughing. Wow, I may have to try to find that one, just for a chuckle. 

DD - hope all goes well for you and your surgery. Prior to becoming a cop, I worked in a Podiatry office for eleven years. Listen to people's advice, but take it with a grain of salt. Everyone heals differently and have different experiences, you may not have any pain or perhaps a minimal amount. Most importantly, listen to what the doctor tells you. You'll do fine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Easy recipe that will inspire you to eat more fruit:

Peel and slice Granny Smith apples and pears. Melt butter in a frying pan, add the sliced fruit, sprinkle with cinnamon, and then add a shot or two of Goldschläger cinnamon schnapps. Saute on medium to low heat until the liquid is reduced and the fruit is tender (you can cover the pan while cooking to speed up the process). Serve warm.


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx to everyone for your support. I've decided that since I'm laid off and still have my medical benefits from work, I decided to get the bunions removed. Today has been an anxiety kind of day for me. 

Copchick - I will listen and try to behave myself and do what my doctor suggest. I just finished cleaning the house and bring some clothes from the upstairs bedroom because I will probably be living downstairs for a few days. 

I have not gotten into watching The Will Wheaton project yet but he is a cutie.


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Easy recipe that will inspire you to eat more fruit:
> 
> Peel and slice Granny Smith apples and pears. Melt butter in a frying pan, add the sliced fruit, sprinkle with cinnamon, and then add a shot or two of Goldschläger cinnamon schnapps. Saute on medium to low heat until the liquid is reduced and the fruit is tender (you can cover the pan while cooking to speed up the process). Serve warm.


Sound so good over vanilla ice cream!


----------



## Headless

Hairazor said:


> I know who Wil Wheaton is, does that count for anything?


I'm evens with you then Hairazor!



Death's Door said:


> Thanx to everyone for your support. I've decided that since I'm laid off and still have my medical benefits from work, I decided to get the bunions removed. Today has been an anxiety kind of day for me.
> 
> Copchick - I will listen and try to behave myself and do what my doctor suggest. I just finished cleaning the house and bring some clothes from the upstairs bedroom because I will probably be living downstairs for a few days........


DD - good luck. We had to do the same when I had my knee surgery - we use the upstairs shower normally but I wasn't supposed to use the stairs. It is such a small change of routine but I've found it takes so much longer to get myself organised. I've given up and started to carefully make my way upstairs again.

We had a lovely day today with a trip to Melbourne to pick up a bargain gazebo I won on Ebay which will help make up our display for the Scouts fundraiser this Halloween (and come in handy for entertaining as well!!!!!). Only problem is now my knee is the size of a football and I'm in quite a bit of pain. A little concerning since I'm due back at work in less than 4 days.


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 7 is National Lighthouse Day - a day to celebrate that scene in "Day of the Triffids" when the couple in the lighthouse found out that spraying the evil plants with seawater made them dissolve, for no apparent good biological reason.


----------



## Copchick

The desk officer at our station had a birthday today. One of the officers on our shift got him a cake. It is appropriate.  He got a kick out of it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^LOL, that's hilarious!


----------



## Hairazor

Calls 'em like he sees 'em, Copchick, ahahahaha


----------



## Death's Door

I love the cake!!!

Had my bunion surgery and was back home by 11 am this morning. All went well and have been chilling/sleeping. I have some throbbing pain but I have meds for that. Will call the doctor tomorrow to schedule an appt to see him. I relieved because I have to get a bunion off the right foot after my left foot heals.


----------



## Headless

Fingers crossed it all goes well. Thank heaven for pain meds DD!

I have an appointment to get stitches out later today.

Well the finance fell through for the people who were buying our house so its back to the drawing board. Devastated because we were so in love with the house we wanted to buy - it of course is back on the market as well. So it's back to having more inspections. Not a happy camper right now.


----------



## Copchick

DD - Best wishes for a speedy recovery! 

Headless - So disappointing to hear that the other peoples finances fell through. I hope you hear something soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So sorry to hear that, Headless. That's always the risk with home buying and it sucks when things don't work out.

DD, glad things went well with the surgery!


----------



## Hairazor

That's a bummer about the financing Headless.

Death's Door, glad all went well and hope recover is smooth.


----------



## scareme

It has only taken me two months, but I'm finally catching up with past posts. I've been incredibility busy with things non haunt related, I'm ashamed to say. And this close to Halloween too. Next I'll be forced to turn in my haunters card.



Hairazor said:


> Visited Scareme whose Husband thinks we are all figments of her imagination


Thank you so much for your visit. And you're daughters were saints. My kids would have never listened to politely to our talk. They would have let me know how boring we were. You've raised them well. When I talked to my hubby that night he asked what we did for eight hours. I told him we talked, and he asked, What about? When I told him Halloween, he said no one can talk about Halloween for eight hours. Hello? Has he ever met me? I could talk about Halloween for 24 hours straight. Thanks again for the chance to meet you, my imaginary friend.

Sounds like quite a few people around here have gone under the knife. And not for Halloween purpose either. I hope everyone is on the mend and will be up and running by October.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

August 8 is Sneak Some Zucchini Onto Your Neighbor's Porch Day. I wish some of my neighbors grew zucchini so we could benefit from this day.


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> August 8 is Sneak Some Zucchini Onto Your Neighbor's Porch Day. I wish some of my neighbors grew zucchini so we could benefit from this day.


Roxy, I never thought I would hear someone say that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^

We love zucchini, but I do know, if you put them in your garden, they're extremely prolific. Kind of like when someone says they're putting in 20 tomato plants. You just know how that's going to end:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Around here when it get to be zucchini season you have to lock your door and keep the windows closed.
My garden this year was a flop. The night time temps were to cold for the tomatoes to grow much. I have a few green ones about the size of a golf ball and thats it. I need to re-do my garden pots anyway, fresh dirt. Better luck next year I hope.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I had another Advanced Training today for the Security Threat Group Investigation Unit that our department has. Training went well, and while talking to the State Coordinator at the end, I got offered the opportunity to help to help with updating our Facility Coordinator module. That is extremely cool. For two to three days next month, I will get to work with our IT department to modernize the current system. My wife said that by day three, the Computer Nerds will have accepted me as their King, lol.


----------



## scareme

Sounds like things are going good for you at work, Bio. You deserve all the good things that are happening.

I would love some fresh zucchini. So I guess I'll have to hit the Farmers Market tomorrow morning. It's so darn hot we'll need to get there early, and be home by 10:00. After that it gets unbearable. 

Hubby picked up a heavy duty sewing machine at one of the gov. surplus sales. The thing weighs a ton, and he's been after me to use it. I sat down to use it this week, and found out it only sews straight lines, no zig zag. I'm going to have to rethink my rug making idea. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, thanks for your kind words about my daughters. Seems like they turned out OK in spite of me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Picked up some new mini blinds to replace the old plain off white ones that were in the house when we bought it. Guess I know what we'll be doing this weekend


----------



## Spooky1

We saw these Halloween dog treats at Pet Smart today.

f603bd by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Bone Dancer

So Spooky, how did they taste. Bet they would be good dunkers in coffee.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, BD, you might be onto something there Our dog actually likes the taste of coffee, so we could dunk them for her.


----------



## Copchick

The Blue Buffalo is a ghost, how cute! I may have to treat Fly and Jack with special halloween dog cookies.


----------



## scareme

I made it to farmers market today. I forgot about the zucchini, but found some wonderful tasting tomatoes, homegrown cantaloupe, cucumbers and peaches. And they had an Irish band playing while everyone shopped. The only thing that could have made the day any better would to have had the farm Kings from Copchick's neck of the woods, working there with their shirts off. 

Then we had some really loud thunderstorms this afternoon. I just love a good storm. The only think that would make this day better is if I can sleep tonight. I was up puttering in the craft room until 5 this morning. I can't sleep cause I'm up on steroids again. Then I got up at 7:00 so I could do some work out in the gardens before it got to hot. So I'm off to try and get some sleep. If I'm back in a couple of hours, you'll know it didn't work.


----------



## Copchick

Nighty-night, sleep tight Scareme.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Spooky1 said:


> We saw these Halloween dog treats at Pet Smart today.
> 
> f603bd by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


:jol:I love Blue Buffalo for my furbys.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is a good day to pick blackberries.


----------



## Death's Door

Finally had a good night's sleep last night. I decided to go up the steps to the bedroom and had no problem getting down them this morning. I see my doctor tomorrow to check my foot and see make sure everything is healing the way it should.

I have to tell you this story - When I go over to my brother's house to work, I have been trying to train Oscar, my obsessive, micro-managing furry boss, to give me his paw. He has been very reluctant to do this and goes into his ninja/defense mode. I am still working with him to gain his trust and usually gives him a treat (this works for dogs). Well, last week while over my brother's house and just before I left, I gave Oscar his pets and scratches and told him that I was going to have surgery and might not see him next week. He was laying down and looked up at me and put his paw out. I looked down at him and was surprised by the gesture. I was praising him and took his paw gently. While I was praising him, he reaches up and tries to bite me! Damn cat! Why do I fall for his antics!


----------



## Headless

LOL DD - those cats are just constantly scheming to rule the world!

Speaking of not sleeping.......... It's just past 5:30 am and I've been awake for 2 hours. Figured I might as well get up as just lie there. Hoping when I do go back shortly there will be a little shuteye to be had!!!! At least while I was just lying there I was thinking about props - so not a complete waste of time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And that's why cats rule, DD

Picked over 6 pounds of blackberries at the pick-your-own farm within a matter of minutes. The vines were loaded - lots of big berries and vines loaded with a ton more ready to ripen. We set aside about three cups of them for current use, then put the rest in the freezer for long term enjoyment


----------



## Copchick

SHARK WEEK! Beginning in ten minutes!

Here's a little taste...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Love shark week.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Best shark movie ever made.


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> And that's why cats rule, DD
> 
> Picked over 6 pounds of blackberries at the pick-your-own farm within a matter of minutes. The vines were loaded - lots of big berries and vines loaded with a ton more ready to ripen. We set aside about three cups of them for current use, then put the rest in the freezer for long term enjoyment


Your lucky Roxy, the wild blackberries around here didnt do well at all. The winter was to cold maybe.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I will never do business with 1and1.com again. My site was down most of the day today, and then I got home tonight and found that they had sent me an invoice for a service I never ordered. Of course, their Customer Service for Billing is only open 9a-5p M-F. Guess who's getting up early to call these people. Ya gotta be a glutton for punishment to have the job that gets called by angry people first thing in the morning.

On an unrelated note, but related to Halloween, I got asked by the owner of the Vaper store where I buy my vape supplies to make a tombstone for them to put on the front shelf for October. He said that they might keep it up all year, if I make one about Vapers killing regular cigarettes.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Finishing up my first small project of the season tonight and starting to paint the second. Been a slow start, but the Halloween gears are starting to move again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cleaning windows is not one of my top 10 "Love It!" household chores. On the plus side, when we had the windows replaced several years ago, we got the ones that have the tilt in feature so you can actually clean the panes that face out without getting on a ladder:jol:


----------



## scareme

Windows need to be cleaned? I thought you just replaced them when you couldn't see out of them anymore. Seriously, we have all the shades down and curtains closed so it looks like night around here. I know it saves on the electric bill, but I'm beginning to feel like a vampire. 
We got our first offer on the Iowa house. I know I should be happy, but I cried. I think I have this whole house selling idea backwards. You are suppose to be happy when you get an offer. I'm not getting to excited. I know a lot of people have offers that don't come through, and sales that fall apart. Rick is already talking about what size truck we will need to move the stuff out. I'll worry about it when everyone signs on the dotted line.


----------



## scareme




----------



## RoxyBlue

^:googly: That's demented:jol:


----------



## Death's Door

Just saw on the news that Robin Williams is dead by apparent suicide at the age of 63. RIP Robin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Saw that, too - Such a loss of a tremendous talent


----------



## Headless

Very sad to wake this morning and hear the news about Robin Williams. I did love his comedy but I must admit that I loved even more a lot of his more dramatic roles. Insomnia and Good Will Hunting are still two of my favorite movies.


----------



## Copchick

I am stunned, so sad that he is gone. Such an energetic funny, funny man. He will be missed. RIP Robin, rest now.


----------



## Headless

Sadly he's been battling demons all his life. Shane and I were talking this morning about how sad it is that someone who has so much in his life - wealth - family - fame - and who is adored around the world can find nothing in life to live for. Depression is a cow and those of us who don't live with it on a daily basis will probably never understand. I think the saddest part is the how he died.


----------



## scarycher

Just goes to show that wealth and fame doesnt buy you every thing...Loved him in Good Morning Vietnam. RIP


----------



## kauldron

RIP Robin and thank you.


----------



## Headless

Whilst sitting waiting for your knee to heal after surgery - what better time is there to spend planning your big trip around half of Australia.......










The trip won't be for a while as yet - we're talking probably almost 2 years, but there is lots of preparation to be done as well as some SAVING money...... So here is our big big project - 9659km (6,000 miles) in around 10-12 weeks.........


----------



## scareme

RIP Robin. The news makes me so sad. Did he not know how loved he was? I've always had this quote from Robin. It seems to have new meaning this morning.


----------



## morbidmike

so sad to see Robin Williams died what a tragic loss I loved his movies depression sucks I suffer from it too but I also suffer from bad luck so I would never consider suicide because I would just end up severely hurt ....its just sad to make your self believe if your dead all will be better but I have tom admit I've thought about it a few times but never acted on it


----------



## kauldron

> The trip won't be for a while as yet - we're talking probably almost 2 years, but there is lots of preparation to be done as well as some SAVING money...... So here is our big big project - 9659km (6,000 miles) in around 10-12 weeks.........


Wow, that looks like it is going to be a great adventure. Hopefully gas prices are cheaper in Australia.


----------



## Hairazor

Headless, what fun to start planning an epic trip. Sometimes the planning and anticipation are as much fun.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of the articles about Robin Williams quoted a line from one of his movies in which his character said "Suicide is a permanent solution to temporary problems". Problem is, clinical depression doesn't feel temporary for those who suffer from it. I can understand why the release of death can seem so appealing under those circumstances. I've also seen the devastation caused for those who are left behind. So sad all around.


----------



## Copchick

My partner, Kevin committed suicide eight years ago. It's devastating to the people left behind to deal with. I still am. I miss him so much, we were very close. What bothered me most when he died was the amount of people who were approaching me asking me why he did it. More than once, I replied in a not so kind manner. But the thing is, you never know why people do it unless you've had that thought process. I hadn't, it took me six years to finally see a professional to deal with his killing himself. It wasn't easy to feel those feelings again and it was very hard to understand that there was nothing I could have done to prevent him from carrying out his intent. Some people can be saved from themselves, some can't. That's what I had to come to terms with. Depression is a demon. I feel for his family, they're the one's who now have to pick up the pieces and left wondering, "why?".

Okay, on to other stuff...

Headless, how exciting it will be planning that trip! It's great you're able to take the time off to do that. Australia seems like such a beautiful country, as evident from the pictures you've posted in the past. I wish I could join you!


----------



## Headless

kauldron said:


> Wow, that looks like it is going to be a great adventure. Hopefully gas prices are cheaper in Australia.


Based on today's costs we believe the fuel should cost between $3,500 - $4,000. Obviously that will change as time goes on but I have the estimates set up in an excel spreadsheet so that I only need to change the average for the price of diesel to recalculate it.



Hairazor said:


> Headless, what fun to start planning an epic trip. Sometimes the planning and anticipation are as much fun.


I think so too Hairazor. And I think it is so important to have things to work towards otherwise life just flies on by and you lose momentum getting bogged down in the everyday things.



Copchick said:


> My partner, Kevin committed suicide eight years ago. It's devastating to the people left behind to deal with. I still am. I miss him so much, we were very close. What bothered me most when he died was the amount of people who were approaching me asking me why he did it. More than once, I replied in a not so kind manner. But the thing is, you never know why people do it unless you've had that thought process. I hadn't, it took me six years to finally see a professional to deal with his killing himself. It wasn't easy to feel those feelings again and it was very hard to understand that there was nothing I could have done to prevent him from carrying out his intent. Some people can be saved from themselves, some can't. That's what I had to come to terms with. Depression is a demon. I feel for his family, they're the one's who now have to pick up the pieces and left wondering, "why?".
> 
> Okay, on to other stuff...
> 
> Headless, how exciting it will be planning that trip! It's great you're able to take the time off to do that. Australia seems like such a beautiful country, as evident from the pictures you've posted in the past. I wish I could join you!


That is so very sad Tina and I know of other cases where the family - though completely supportive - had no idea what was coming. I had a friend years ago whose brother in law suffered severe depression all his life and in the end the family even felt that it was kinder to let him go and had a DNR order in place should he try to take his own life. As you say - some people can't be saved. But it is unbelievably sad for the helpless family. I can't imagine what you went through and I can't imagine how awful it was for your partner.

I think we all suffer a bit of depression from time to time, and I'm sure a lot of us have at some time or other thought about ending it all because life was just too difficult or painful at that time (I know I have on a couple of occasions). Sadly I think that is why it is so difficult for the average person to understand. Most of us just pick ourselves up, dust off and go on. But severe clinical depression isn't like that at all and that is why its so hard to understand.

On a happier note - I'm excited about the trip even though it is still a long way away. Australia is a beautiful country and both Shane and I love photography so I know we will enjoy capturing images of the places we go. This will be the furthest I have traveled in my own country so that too holds a lot of appeal. My only concerns will be the heat and humidity in the north. I don't do humidity very well.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Evil Queen

^awwww that's too cute.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pumpkin spice coffee = autumn is on the way.

Okay, a little early, but I have a box of Gevalia pumpkin spice coffee and just felt like opening it today


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Pumpkin spice coffee = autumn is on the way.
> 
> Okay, a little early, but I have a box of Gevalia pumpkin spice coffee and just felt like opening it today


It's never too early! 

Headless - sounds like you have a good plan for your trip. Sounds really exciting.

I'm going to my brother's house to work later in this afternoon. Against my brother's wishes, I feel a lot better by working. I don't plan on beating myself up too much and will stop if it's too much. It will feel good getting out of the house for a while. I'm taking my new laptop with me so my SIL can download the apps that I need so I can start tweeking the resume.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Hopefully Oscar won't try to bite you this time:googly:


----------



## Copchick

DD - I think you should make Oscar a stunning sweater like Goblin's kitty picture has.


----------



## scareme

DD, I found a GIF that reminded me of you bout with Oscar, but I'll be darned if I know how to post it to you. I'll keep trying.

Fri, the family was suppose to go take a vacation to my sister's cabin on Lake of the Ozarks. She has a place right on the lake. A ski boat, a pontoon (more my speed) and a couple of jet skis. I've been so excited. So you know what that means don't you? Instead I decided to go to our lake house for a week. I came in yesterday, and will stay for a week. Who needs jet skis when you can cruse the halls in a wheelchair? And bbq vs. hospital food? Now I'm making you jealous. I guess I'd better sign off. They just brought in my night cocktail, prune juice. Yum. Yum.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Wife picks up baby, calming... I pick up baby, catastrophic.. WTF


----------



## Copchick

What baby? We still haven't seen any evidence of you and the Mrs. having a child. Pictures! Just sayin'.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Ditto!


----------



## Hairazor

Dang Scareme, whata we gotta do to keep you outa your "lake house"? Rest and heal!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> What baby? We still haven't seen any evidence of you and the Mrs. having a child. Pictures! Just sayin'.


:undecidekin:^WORD!


----------



## Death's Door

LH - I agree with everyone. A pic would be nice to see of the cutie.

Scareme - I think you need a change of scenery. Please get better.

I went to my brother' s house as planned. It was nice to get out of the house and hang out with the family. I did my work, got the laptop up and running with the SIL's help, and had dinner with them. Oscar was very happy to see me, took over the working table as usual, and I did help him with his ninja moves. 

As far as knitting him sweater and trying to get it on him, that would be like trying to put a sweater on a porcupine!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, scareme, scareme (shaking head), you're just way too fond of that lake house and its fine accoutrements:googly:

Sorry to hear you missed out on a real vacation.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :undecidekin:^WORD!


Stay tuned


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> Stay tuned


:jol:I'm going to suggest that someone give you guys a camera for Christmas!:googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I'm going to suggest that someone give you guys a camera for Christmas!:googly:


Oh... we've got cameras rest assured.

Baron von Homicide
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=39750


----------



## Spooky1

Scareme, sorry to hear you've made another trip to to the Lake House. Keep the wheel chair races to a minimum, and get well soon.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Had some time, so thought I would pop in and say hello to everybody! Son's wedding plans are sailing along, and invites went out this past week. As normal the happy couple to be are constantly disagreeing with everything that has to do with planning and the like.

Me, I just sit back and play dumb, and only offer suggestions when spoken too! But it's ususally just to say hi and how are things going, and most of the time it's not even that. All I really have to do is to show up and possibly sing at the wedding (but they haven't even picked out a song for me to sing yet.)

Like I said.....I just sit back and watch! LOL!
*_


----------



## morbidmike

TETANUS SHOT !!! why so painful a day later I can barely use my arm dag nabbit


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Might be a sign it's actually working:googly:

Anyone else here have a co-worker who (a) sends you a text or email and then (b) always calls you to say "I sent you a text/email. Did you get it?"


----------



## scareme

No I don't


----------



## scareme

Roxy, I just answered your last comment. Did you see that?


----------



## Lord Homicide

morbidmike said:


> ..."dag nabbit"


Reminds me of the Geico commercial.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Roxy, I just answered your last comment. Did you see that?


Ha! And that's why I love you, you funny girl:jol:


----------



## Headless

Troll Wizard said:


> _*Had some time, so thought I would pop in and say hello to everybody! Son's wedding plans are sailing along, and invites went out this past week. As normal the happy couple to be are constantly disagreeing with everything that has to do with planning and the like.
> 
> Me, I just sit back and play dumb, and only offer suggestions when spoken too! But it's ususally just to say hi and how are things going, and most of the time it's not even that. All I really have to do is to show up and possibly sing at the wedding (but they haven't even picked out a song for me to sing yet.)
> 
> Like I said.....I just sit back and watch! LOL!
> *_


Sounds like the plans are going well TW. Good luck!



scareme said:


> Roxy, I just answered your last comment. Did you see that?


hahahahahaha Funny Kid!!!!

Feeling sad today because the people who own the house we wanted to buy are having a garage sale which means they are heading off interstate very soon which was their plan when we were in a contract with them - which means the house will be empty and the longer it is empty the more likely they are to sell it!!!!! And still nothing on our house. I felt such a bond with that house!!!!! That coupled with the fact that it's Saturday and I now have only 1.5 days until I go back to work! I know - I know - be grateful we HAVE a house and that I HAVE a job. But I'm still a bit sad.


----------



## scareme

morbidmike said:


> TETANUS SHOT !!! why so painful a day later I can barely use my arm dag nabbit


Maybe if you'd stop biting so many people, you wouldn't have to get so many shots. Behave yourself.



Headless said:


> Feeling sad today because the people who own the house we wanted to buy are having a garage sale which means they are heading off interstate very soon which was their plan when we were in a contract with them - which means the house will be empty and the longer it is empty the more likely they are to sell it!!!!! And still nothing on our house. I felt such a bond with that house!!!!! That coupled with the fact that it's Saturday and I now have only 1.5 days until I go back to work! I know - I know - be grateful we HAVE a house and that I HAVE a job. But I'm still a bit sad.


We just signed on an offer on our Iowa house. Now to get it passed inspection. There is a lot that can go wrong in a house that's 122 years home. I hear so much about loans not going through, so I don't get my hopes up until all the hoops are jumped through. If all does go well, we sign on Oct. 15. Not the best time to be out of state, but it's hard to tell non Halloweeniers how important that time of year is.

I hope you are strong enough to be going back to work. How long have you been off? Take it easy for one more day.


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> ..........
> I hope you are strong enough to be going back to work. How long have you been off? Take it easy for one more day.


It is a case of have to Scareme. I am already out of sick leave entitlements and had to take last week off my holidays. Wasn't happy about that and would be even less happy to have to use more of them!

About 6-8 weeks ago there was a kangaroo in our yard that was really unwell. Originally it had camped in our wood shed until I inadvertently disturbed it and it hopped off to the nearest trees. For a day it staggered around a bit and a couple of days later we found it dead out the back of our big kennel building. It had been pouring rain and we had been unable to move it. I just figured something would come and cart the carcass off as usually happens, however it has laid virtually untouched out there now for almost 2 months!!!!! And now the bones are starting to show........ And............ well........... Oh dear - I'm having such thoughts............ LOL


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Well some bad news today. My son broke his hand at work today. He came home and his hand was swollen, but he could move all of his fingers and the like. He ended up going to urgent care in a different town, cause they are open later. Came back with a wrap on his hand, and has to go back in a week to get a cast on.

It also happens to be his right hand and of course he's right handed. But at least he's going to get it off in time for his wedding. He ended up breaking the back part of his hand behind his second or middle knuckle. The good thing is that he has movement in his hand after seeing a doctor. Oh well, will keep you posted!
*_


----------



## DandyBrit

Headless - you should meet my work colleague Sue. She wants to have a little animal body farm so she can have new skellies to show the kids at work. She is a country park ranger by the way not just a bone collector,so she does have a valid reason to do this.


----------



## Copchick

Headless. - when I got ahold of that deer carcass last year I SHOULD have buried it to let the ground critters clean it off. It would have been so much easier than to go the route I did. Like Dandybrit's friend, I say bury it. Absolutely use those bones! Then show us what you made with them. (It strikes me funny that only can Australians say "this kangaroo was camped in our woodshed...") It must be cool to see them in the wild, unlike here in the US at a zoo. 

TW - oh no! Hope your son heals quickly.

How ironic is this? I was checking out Walmart's "oops" paint section thinking about getting some for future props creations when way in the back of the shelf I spotted a quart of "Pumpkin Patch" color! Yep, I got it. It is the color/shade of a pumpkin. I left there feeling like I found a jewel.


----------



## Headless

^ LOL well yes it is lovely to wake up every morning and see them feeding on the lawn less than 15 ft from your house. So I guess the best thing is to just leave it and let nature take its course? I would have thought if something was going to cart it away to eat it the poor thing would have been gone by now. I'm laughing now because I have absolutely no idea what I would do with it but the idea seemed cool


----------



## Copchick

I'd bury it as opposed to leaving it exposed. You'll get a quicker and better decomposition of all the skin, etc. I didn't bury mine and ended up with some flesh bits looking like jerky on the bones that I can't get off. The critters in the ground get all in between the joints and clean it really well.


----------



## Lord Homicide

DandyBrit said:


> Headless - you should meet my work colleague Sue. She wants to have a little animal body farm so she can have new skellies to show the kids at work. She is a country park ranger by the way not just a bone collector,so she does have a valid reason to do this.


there is a legitimate university in the US (Tennessee I believe) that has a few acres of decomposing humans. To study human decomposition. Of course each subject donates themself to the cause, but interestingly enough, each body is put into a different condition of decomposition.


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's apple harvest day! I'll be cooking up apple sauce and canning pie filling for days.....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Lord Homicide said:


> there is a legitimate university in the US (Tennessee I believe) that has a few acres of decomposing humans. To study human decomposition. Of course each subject donates themself to the cause, but interestingly enough, each body is put into a different condition of decomposition.


It is at the University of Tennessee. I loved touring that place, but the smell would put some people off.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Copchick said:


> I'd bury it as opposed to leaving it exposed. You'll get a quicker and better decomposition of all the skin, etc. I didn't bury mine and ended up with some flesh bits looking like jerky on the bones that I can't get off. The critters in the ground get all in between the joints and clean it really well.


I always get a smile when some topic comes up that only in here would you have people comparing notes on how to take care of a body. 
I agree with Tina, burial is the best way to get clean skeleton. You might want to mark and date the spot too if you have more then one. No point in digging up uncle Bob before he is done


----------



## DandyBrit

BioHazardCustoms said:


> It is at the University of Tennessee. I loved touring that place, but the smell would put some people off.


A perfectly valid way of using a body for scientific purposes - the ultimate in re-purposing for the human body.


----------



## Spooky1

Headless said:


> It is a case of have to Scareme. I am already out of sick leave entitlements and had to take last week off my holidays. Wasn't happy about that and would be even less happy to have to use more of them!
> 
> About 6-8 weeks ago there was a kangaroo in our yard that was really unwell. Originally it had camped in our wood shed until I inadvertently disturbed it and it hopped off to the nearest trees. For a day it staggered around a bit and a couple of days later we found it dead out the back of our big kennel building. It had been pouring rain and we had been unable to move it. I just figured something would come and cart the carcass off as usually happens, however it has laid virtually untouched out there now for almost 2 months!!!!! And now the bones are starting to show........ And............ well........... Oh dear - I'm having such thoughts............ LOL


We saw a dead fawn at the edge of the woods in our neighborhood. I had planned to collect the skull, but it was gone today, and looks like it was dragged off by scavengers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love haunters:jol:


----------



## Goblin

They had Halloween decorations in Dollar General yesterday along with the
candy! Walmart has their Halloween cards!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spooky1 said:


> We saw a dead fawn at the edge of the woods in our neighborhood. I had planned to collect the skull, but it was gone today, and looks like it was dragged off by scavengers.


you should have told me earlier you were collecting deer skulls. There is one dead deer on the side of the road every two weeks here, at least.


----------



## Copchick

Spooky1 said:


> We saw a dead fawn at the edge of the woods in our neighborhood. I had planned to collect the skull, but it was gone today, and looks like it was dragged off by scavengers.


...or another haunter got to it first!


----------



## Hairazor

Seen on Pinterest:


----------



## Zurgh

Yo, just making sure all is well in the land of the haunt.

The Wizard of Oz (musical) is 75 today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And hopefully someone will film the confetti casket and post it on YouTube:googly:


----------



## Headless

hahahaha yup - there are some discussions that make me have a good laugh as well. OK well I may need to throw some dirt over the poor thing in an effort to get a good finish. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## scareme

Troll, that sounds like a boxer's fracture. What did your son hit? The baker when he found out how much dough he'll have to put out for the cake? I slay myself.

You guys started it, so I'll throw my two cent story in. After my sister's horse had her colt, dog dragged the afterbirth around for a couple of days. They kept burying it, and she kept digging it up. Finally they buried it under the horse manure, compost pile, and the dog couldn't sniff it out. After wards she said it was probably something I could have used in the haunt. No thanks, I like to work with pretend decomposition. 

Doc said I could probably go home Tue. I would have said today. But he gets paid more, so I guess they'll listen to him.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Laura, I hope you get home soon. Hospitals suck royally.... I want you at home, chilling, relaxing and getting yourself WELL. Girl, Halloween is right around the corner!!!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

^^^ Or Facebark!!!!


----------



## Headless

First day back at work after the surgery - I could barely concentrate by mid afternoon. May have overdone the first day and should have gone home an hour or so early but I made it. A very early night is on the cards tonight though.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looked at the calendar yesterday and my first thought was "What happened to all that time off for summer?". Remember when you were a kid and summers seemed to last forever? Not like that anymore:jol:


----------



## Death's Door

Headless - the first day back is always toughest. Take it easy and ease back into the swing of things.

Had a great weekend hanging out with my M&T group. Wasn't planning on going because of the foot surgery but decided to go and was glad I did.


----------



## Spooklights

The extra hours at work are paying off! I have extra money to revamp my skeleton wedding. Now to hit up Goodwill for some vintage dress clothes.....


----------



## Pumpkin5

Headless said:


> First day back at work after the surgery - I could barely concentrate by mid afternoon. May have overdone the first day and should have gone home an hour or so early but I made it. A very early night is on the cards tonight though.


:jol:Just hang in there Headless, you can do it!


----------



## Copchick

Headless said:


> ^^^ Or Facebark!!!!


Ha, ha!!!

I think I'm on a remodeling binge. About a week and a half ago, I purchased new living room furniture and rocker easy chair. Same day decided to get new carpet in the living room dining room, stairs, a hallway and two landings. I have a contractor coming tomorrow to give me an estimate to remodel my bathroom and do a couple outside things on the house. I keep asking myself, "why did I wait all this time to get a move on with updating my house?" So this evening I started pulling up the old carpet in the living room (I couldn't stand looking at it any longer) and lo and behold, there is nice hard wood flooring. Apparently, the previous owners didn't believe in using drop cloths when they painted, but I'm thinking it would be really nice to refinish it. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Looked at the calendar yesterday and my first thought was "What happened to all that time off for summer?". Remember when you were a kid and summers seemed to last forever? Not like that anymore:jol:


When I was in school summer vacation started June 2nd and lasted till the day after Labor Day!


----------



## Copchick

Same here! We always went back to school after Labor Day and started vacation in early June. Of course we didn't get the snow days like they get today. There would be a mountain of snow and my Catholic school never gave a snow day.


----------



## Headless

Thanks for the encouraging words. I wasn't as tired today but I am going to have to find a way to elevate the leg during the day - the swelling is really bad today.

LOL Tina - house renovation is quite addictive. Once you start...................


----------



## RoxyBlue

CC, I vote for refinishing and keeping the hardwood flooring if at all possible. It's beautiful and so much easier to clean than a carpet.

We tend to go in spurts for redoing things in our house as well, with long spells of "just live with it" in between:jol: We've been in the house for over 11 years and are finally getting around to painting the bedrooms and replacing flooring on the second floor. The shutters outside definitely have gotten to that "way too faded to look good" point, so that's on the list as well, along with getting some concrete jacking done on the front porch (which is slowly pulling away from the house), and redoing the asphalt driveway completely (on the list for next year).


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Taking a break from work. Sun is shining for now, so the kids and I are at the pool enjoying the afternoon. Rain coming in and the top is off the jeep so we can't stay long!


----------



## Goblin

I'm the one who runs out the front door instead of upstairs!

 Doctor's appointment at 1:45 pm........keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Headless

OOPSSSS - Leo........... Maybe I should not renew that subscription....... LOL

Feeling really down today although I know I should slap myself. The knee is still feeling bad and that coupled with a call from the Real Estate Agent to say first of all he has an inspection for our house Saturday but then followed up with the people who own the home we wanted to buy have moved interstate so the house is empty. They've had 3 inspections since it was relisted for sale - so its not looking good for it to hang around until we've sold. I immediately felt depressed...........


----------



## Copchick

Headless - I'm sorry that you're getting a bad break with the house situation.

Oh and by the way, I am NOT going to be the one to sacrifice myself. Just sayin'.


----------



## Hairazor

OK, everybody needs to stay calm so I can have a Freaking Breakdown!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hey, I'm the last one standing.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yeah and I know who the killer is!!!


----------



## WickedOne1414

_I'm thinking I shouldn't have eaten that quiche...._


----------



## RoxyBlue

I figured out who/what the killer was while Spooky1 was running out the front door instead of upstairs, which we all know is the wise thing to do unless, of course, you're in a Sam Raimi movie and there are evil trees outside waiting to get you.


----------



## Copchick

I had an echo cardiogram done last Monday and the results are in...no more clots in my lungs! WHOOOO HOOOO!!!! It took ten months for them to dissolve. You don't know what a relief it is to know they're gone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Great news, CC! I'm sure that's a huge relief for you.


----------



## Hairazor

YAY, Copchick!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Good going Tina, so now you don't have any excuses for not getting your prop work done.


----------



## Death's Door

Awesome news Copchick!!

I'm out the front door and not looking back.

This morning I was folding laundry and noticed that my socks weren't paring up. I figured the sock monster had paid me a visit. This hasn't happened in a long while. Then it came to me - I've only been wearing a sock on the right foot because the left foot is still bandaged up! :googly: I am such a goofball.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I hate when that happens:googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Death's Door said:


> ...noticed that my socks weren't paring up.


You were paring socks? 

Tina, that's awesome. Here's a cyber hug.


----------



## Bone Dancer

If your socks were all the same color, then pairing wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## spinwitch

Bone Dancer said:


> If your socks were all the same color, then pairing wouldn't be an issue.


Spoken like a man! You guys can just pick up packs of socks. It's hard to find two pairs of matching women's socks--even if you buy a 3-pack, it's three different pairs.

(and yes--I often wear men's socks. Love me some cushy wool hunting socks!)


----------



## Bone Dancer

I had no idea...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Men's clothing is so much more sensible and easier when it comes to sizing and practicality. A man can walk into a store and buy a packet of shirts or a pair of pants based on the measurements provided on the package/garment and he doesn't have to try them on because the numbers are actual measurements. A women goes into a store and picks out dresses, shirts, or pants in three or four different sizes to try on because the numbers associated with those sizes have no basis in reality other than that was what the designer decided was a size 8 for that day.

I wear clothing in three different sizes, all for the same size body. Just depends on where I buy an item as to which size I need to purchase. And don't even get me started on pants that have pleats in the front which make every woman look 6 months pregnant or all that extra fabric in the thighs as if every woman needs to stow saddlebags big enough to feed a small army for a week.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Bone Dancer said:


> I had no idea...


Good because if you did... that might be a little odd.

Ladies of the forum... what is the conversion from ladies sizing to real life measurement (feet & inches)?


----------



## Copchick

^ Lord H - there is no rhyme or reason. Like Roxy, I can fit in one size in one designer or brand and get the exact same size in a different brand and it makes me believe I gained 20 lbs. in the five minutes to try on the damn thing. I hate clothes shopping! The only size that's consistent? Underwear, bras and socks. Never changes. (Thank God) Men have it so much easier with clothes sizes. 

Thank you everyone for the good thoughts! I talked to my M.D. today and along with no more clots, I don't have to take the blood thinner anymore. Now I don't have to be so careful on hitting my head or cutting myself. (You know what I mean)


----------



## Bone Dancer

Copchick said:


> Men have it so much easier with clothes sizes.


Hey, I still have to pick out the color,


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

No matter how bad your job is, at least you don't have to fight with a naked man high on synthetic marijuana...


----------



## Copchick

^ Ha, ha, ha! I hate fighting naked people. I feel your pain, Bio. It's a nasty job, but somebody has to do it.


----------



## Death's Door

BioHazardCustoms said:


> No matter how bad your job is, at least you don't have to fight with a naked man high on synthetic marijuana...


I remember marijuana being called "wacky tobacci". I guess this synthetic stuff makes ya wacky! :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I feel so much better about what I do for a living now:googly:


----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> I had an echo cardiogram done last Monday and the results are in...no more clots in my lungs! WHOOOO HOOOO!!!! It took ten months for them to dissolve. You don't know what a relief it is to know they're gone.


THAT is awesome news Tina! Such a relief.



Death's Door said:


> Awesome news Copchick!!
> 
> I'm out the front door and not looking back.
> 
> This morning I was folding laundry and noticed that my socks weren't paring up. I figured the sock monster had paid me a visit. This hasn't happened in a long while. Then it came to me - I've only been wearing a sock on the right foot because the left foot is still bandaged up! :googly: I am such a goofball.


LOL - blame it on the meds DD!!!!! 



RoxyBlue said:


> Men's clothing is so much more sensible and easier when it comes to sizing and practicality. A man can walk into a store and buy a packet of shirts or a pair of pants based on the measurements provided on the package/garment and he doesn't have to try them on because the numbers are actual measurements. A women goes into a store and picks out dresses, shirts, or pants in three or four different sizes to try on because the numbers associated with those sizes have no basis in reality other than that was what the designer decided was a size 8 for that day.
> 
> I wear clothing in three different sizes, all for the same size body. Just depends on where I buy an item as to which size I need to purchase. And don't even get me started on pants that have pleats in the front which make every woman look 6 months pregnant or all that extra fabric in the thighs as if every woman needs to stow saddlebags big enough to feed a small army for a week.


Same here in Australia too Roxy - sizes are all over the place and even worse for those of us that.... well....... need a slightly larger top than bottom. I try everything on because you just never know which cut will fit and which won't.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> No matter how bad your job is, at least you don't have to fight with a naked man high on synthetic marijuana...


Bad pictures in my mind now Bio - thanks - but yes as Roxy said - I feel better about my job now too.

My knee has taken a turn for the worse today after all the time on my feet the two days prior getting ready for yesterday morning's house inspection. And all for what????? Someone who came through to have a look that hasn't even had their own home valued yet much less put it on the market. Do they have any clue how much work goes into making your home pristine for an inspection????? Talk about a waste of time.


----------



## Spooky1

Tina, glad to hear the clots are gone and you can get off the blood thinners. You might want to stay on a baby aspirin though just in case. Aspirin seem to be a wonder drug for everything.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hey creeps and ghouls! 

finally back in business! brand new laptop! school starts Monday and I am relieved to say that i'm ready for it!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Death's Door said:


> I remember marijuana being called "wacky tobacci". I guess this synthetic stuff makes ya wacky! :googly:


The synthetic stuff makes you extremely strong, and almost ferally psychotic. Pepper spray didn't phase the guy. It took 5 very fit, very large men to put handcuffs on a 5'9" 190lb naked male inmate. AFTER the pepper spray.


----------



## Goblin

Finally got the hospital bill for the surgery and all........$95,389.00! Medicare
paid $94,384.00 of it so I owe $1216.00 not mention all the smaller bills coming in.


----------



## Headless

Goblin said:


> Finally got the hospital bill for the surgery and all........$95,389.00! Medicare
> paid $94,384.00 of it so I owe $1216.00 not mention all the smaller bills coming in.


Holy Cow! I literally gasped at the first amount and was very relieved to read the second one....................


----------



## Copchick

Set up a payment plan with the hospital, Goblin. It's much more affordable than paying that chunk at once. That's what I did with my balance that the insurance company didn't cover. As long as they get their money, they'll work with you. Don't short yourself, take advantage of a payment plan.

Now that I'm off the blood thinners, I am able to eat normally again. I wasn't allowed to eat things high in vitamin K, such as spinach, broccoli, brussell sprouts, salads and cranberries. I had been craving a big bowl of steamed broccoli, so yesterday after work I went to Sam's and got a big bag of broccoli. Can't wait for dinner to cook some up with my grilled salmon!

Spooky 1 - Yes, that was recommended by my Dr. for when I travel long distances by car or plane. Earlier in the summer when I drove to South Carolina, I stopped every couple of hours and walked around to get the circulation flowing. I also would flex my feet while driving to pump the blood in and out of my legs too.

Thought for the day:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^That is so true Tina! Glad you're back to eating normally, isn't it always the way, you crave what you can't have?

:undecidekin:On a less happy note, I sure hope all the California peeps are okay. Earthquakes are just plain scary. (not the good kind of scary)


----------



## Death's Door

BioHazardCustoms said:


> The synthetic stuff makes you extremely strong, and almost ferally psychotic. Pepper spray didn't phase the guy. It took 5 very fit, very large men to put handcuffs on a 5'9" 190lb naked male inmate. AFTER the pepper spray.


That's crazy. I just started hearing about this stuff and how are people are dying from it. The news did not elaborate on what it does to the individual except that it's out on the street.


----------



## DandyBrit

Goblin said:


> Finally got the hospital bill for the surgery and all........$95,389.00! Medicare
> paid $94,384.00 of it so I owe $1216.00 not mention all the smaller bills coming in.


That's why I'm glad I live where I do - the NHS isn't infallible but it does avoid people getting bills like that.


----------



## Death's Door

Just read the news about the California earthquake. I hope our members the live in the area are ok.

Last night me and my friends went to the Alice Cooper/Motley Crue concert. Had an awesome time and was close to the stage. Can't believe how many people were in line already drunk or buzzed out of their minds before getting into the center. Why spend the money to see the concert when you're not going to remember or experience the music - the security was turning people away at the entrance. I was being very careful and watched out for the drunks so the don't bump into me or my foot which is still in a boot. My friends also had my back too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

$95K sounds way out of line for what you had done, Goblin. I spent 10 days in a hospital a few years ago as a result of severe diverticulitis and an intestinal perforation requiring emergency surgery, and the hospital bill amounted to about $25K. If I were Medicare, I would have questioned the hospital closely about that bill.


----------



## Copchick




----------



## Evil Queen

^ love it!


----------



## Spooky1

Goblin, I agree with Roxy. That bill sounds way too high. I wonder if you can have Medicare review the bill.


----------



## dstading

Pumpkin5 said:


> :undecidekin:On a less happy note, I sure hope all the California peeps are okay. Earthquakes are just plain scary. (not the good kind of scary)


Got a good shake in my area, woke me up at 3:20AM and lasted about 25 secs (an unusually long one). No damage where I'm at, but the Napa area took one on the chin.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

Yikes for our California members! I didn't realize how bad it had been for you all until I watched the national news this morning. Hope you're all safe and unharmed.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Hi everyone.... a few weeks ago I announced that my son was getting married, and I would be taking some time off from here. Well this past weekend, our son came over and told us that the wedding has been cancelled until further notice. From what he told us that things were just going to fast and they just couldn't keep up with everything they needed to do.

Because my son lives about 70 miles away because of his job, they just couldn't always connect on deciding and what to do for the wedding planning. Plus there was an aunt involved and she wanted my son's future wife to have the wedding she never had. So there was conflict there as well, and she would make decisions for her without including my son. Plus the fact that they were paying for wedding themselves (which is what they wanted to do).

Anyway, my wife and I think it's a good thing cause it will give them some time to reconnect and to slow down a bit. But for now.....the wedding is off, but they are still engaged! We shall see what happens from here! 
*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds as if they did the wise thing, Troll. And if they're the ones paying for the wedding, they are absolutely allowed to listen politely to what the aunt has to say, thank her for her interest, and then proceed with the plans that suit their tastes

When Spooky1 and I were planning our wedding (which we paid for ourselves, seeing as how we were both working stiffs and did not feel it was anyone else's responsibility to foot the bill for our nuptials), the wife of one of our friends had many "helpful" suggestions for how we should do our wedding (based on what she had done for one of her daughters). I never got snippy with her because she meant no harm, so I simply would respond to descriptions of highly ornate and over the top descriptions with "That must have been lovely", and then continue with the much simpler plans we had decided upon for ourselves. Clearly it all worked out just fine without all the hoopla since we are still together 25 years later:jol:


----------



## Copchick

I agree with Roxy. 

Sometimes you just need to get back the perspective that you lost along the way. A break from the rush of wedding planning is well worth it. If they had gone through with it, either one or both possibly could have had hurt feelings about it. It should be a joyful time for them, good call on their part.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Hope all of our Cali members aren't too shaken up to continue with Halloween plans for this year.

On an unrelated note, I and my family will no longer patronize any Dollar Tree store. We stopped in there today to pick up a few small thing. While there, my wife went to the restroom. 2 minutes later, I hear a person yelling angrily in the general vicinity of the restroom. Apparently, it upset the manager that my wife wasn't finished using the restroom when the manager decided that she wanted to use it. My wife was called a rather unpleasant name, and I lost my temper for a second. Came home, sent a message to their corporate offices, and basically got told to suck it up. Will not return to any of their establishments.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Troll Wizard

_*The majority of the problems stems from the fiance's family, especially the aunt that is supposedly helping with the wedding plans. Knowing how timid her niece can be at times she would push her into making decisions without my son knowing in advance. She would force her into spending money, before telling my son about it. So he finds out later after they've already made arrangements on the wedding and of course he gets upset because they didn't include him on the decision making. Since he is footing most of the bill, you can understand why he would get upset!

She would explain to my son that....well you weren't here to help make the choices so we went ahead and chose for you. His response was, have you ever heard of a cell phone? Then the aunt would get upset at my son for making such a big deal about things. The icing on the cake was when the aunt went ahead and ordered the wedding invitations without a single word to my son about it till after the money was spent.

The aunt even went as far as to change the time of the wedding on the invitations. I mean this is the kind of thing he was dealing with from the get go. He finally had enough and told her to back off, and let them decide and make choices for themselves and stop interfering. Well of course she got her nose bent out of shape because of this and she went into a tantrum.

That's when my son said enough was enough and got his fiance away from the aunt for a short while and they made the decision to call off the wedding until further notice. The funny thing was that it was my daughter that had found the chapel, caterer, and photographer and a place to hold the reception before the aunt had even gotten her nose into the ring.

So the last thing we have heard is that they are thinking about having a very simple wedding down the road, with just a few people to attend. Then they could spend the money on a really nice honeymoon and start their life together on a happier note. This will be awhile down the road, after they have spent some time to get to know one another again. With their work schedules and him working in another city, it really made it hard for them to spend time together by themselves away from the rat race. So I think good things will come from this holding off for now.

I mean what could be worse...having the brides parents decide two weeks before the wedding that they were getting a divorce, and announcing it to the family at the wedding!

That's what happened to me when I married my wife! :jol:

*_


----------



## Headless

Bio - people can just be downright rude at times........

TW - sometimes it is good to just slow things down and work on them at a pace you can cope with. Hope it all goes well for your son.


----------



## Copchick

Hey Bio - Which Dollar Tree store was it? I'll send them an email to corporate telling them I heard of the incident six states away. If they have the impression the word has spread, maybe she'll get an apology. Apparently that manager needs an attitude adjustment. (No folks, I'm not talking violence).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds as if the aunt needs an attitude adjustment, too:jol:

I don't know what it is about weddings that makes some folks feel as if they have to make it into the wedding they always wanted for themselves. And your son is absolutely right, TW - in the age of cell phones, there's not much excuse for not picking up the phone.

I know dealing with bossy family members can be difficult for some folks, but in the long run, the relationship will likely benefit from his fiancée being a little less timid. It's not that she would be throwing away her original family, but she does need to understand that she's making a commitment to a new family (her husband) and that will come first.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Heat index 91 and its like soup out there. Airs to thick for me today.


----------



## Death's Door

TW - glad to hear that your son put the stops to the nonsense and that the couple decided to hold off and let things settle down. Weddings can be expensive anyway and I do like what they decided on - a nice ceremony that they are creating and still have money to enjoy a nice honeymoon. Some weddings and receptions that I have been to were so expensive that it could have a nice downpayment on a house. 

Got good news today from my foot doctor that my foot is healing fine and I only need to wear the boot for another week. I am soo relieved because I have done everything that he told me to do and taking it easy is paying off. I already scheduled my next surgery for the other bunion in September.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Way to go, DD!


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*On top of all of this, I forgot to mention that my son broke his right hand at work a couple of weeks ago. He just got the cast on it middle of last week.

I guess the old saying, "when it rains, it pours" is true.........*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Anyone know what's going on with debbie5? She hasn't logged on since May.


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Anyone know what's going on with debbie5? She hasn't logged on since May.


I was thinking the same thing. I hope she is ok.


----------



## debbie5

Well, I had computer problems so I "lost" my password, and life has been insane this summer. I have been reading on here weekly, just didn't bother to re-get a password. So, here I am! Thanks for the love. I REALLY need the love today.
My 17 year old had septum surgery last week, and the antibiotic she took (to ward off post-surgery infection) has made her horrifically sick. The "bad" bacteria (C-Dff) has over grown and is damaging her gut, giving her the poops & puking. She was in the e.r. last night very dehydrated..long story short: it's scary. Just got her some meds for the nausea, Flagyl to try to kill the bad Orc bacterium so the Alliance can win in her gut....trying to push electrolyte drink to keep her hydrated. And I am sick with remnants of croup, that my other kid gave me, and I'm having trouble keeping up. My mental state is horrible, so I'm taking naps to try and stay focused and not depressed. Luckily, I'm able to pawn my 10 year old off on my parents during the day, as she was now going on week 3 of doing absolutely nothing (cuz we were all post-surgery or sick). Please keep my 17 year old, Katie in your thoughts...this C-Diff overgrowth thing can be a doozy. I'm just glad we have a cozy recliner for her to sleep in, and a 1/2 bath downstairs, only a quick trot away. I'm gonna buy stock in Scott's toilet tissue and Gatorade...


----------



## spinwitch

Bone Dancer said:


> Heat index 91 and its like soup out there. Airs to thick for me today.


Poor baby. Our heat index hit 19 degrees higher than that (real temperature was 100, heat index 110). It almost feels artificial when you step outside--you keep looking for the blast furnace. Even the breeze was hot.

Makes it hard to keep the Halloween thoughts going.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, we have been looking around for a new house lately. We may have found one that is 4 bedroom, 2 bath. Has a large yard, a covered carport, and central heat and air. The yard currently is not fenced, but that's easily remedied. My only problem with it is that from talking to the neighbors, they don't get much traffic at Halloween, and it is between the parking areas for two large churches, which may be a problem if I decorate. I am hoping that if I go to the churches and explain to them what I do, they won't freak out seeing a bunch of tombstones in the yard and my entryway into a walk through. Thoughts?


----------



## Copchick

Bio - after introducing yourself to the churches, invite them for a tour of your haunt. I think a one on one conversation with stakeholders in the community will be a benefit. Find out if they do a halloween party and offer your haunt to be added into their fun.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Good idea, Tina. I'm planning to do a Monsters held captive type thing in a cave or dungeon setup. Since one of the churches is a Catholic church, maybe I can tie in a Seven Deadly sins type thing...

Ah, great. Now I am starting to plan.


----------



## Spooky1

Debbie, glad to have you back where you belong. Sorry to hear you family has had a tough summer. You may want to talk to Katie's doctor about a fecal transplant for the c-dif. It sounds gross, but it's often effective. You're all in our thoughts, and I hope everyone is health and happy soon.


----------



## Copchick

Welcome back Deb! I was wondering also where you had been. Sorry to hear of Katie being so ill, that's go to be rough for her I'm sure and for the rest of you. Sending get well wishes and prayers her way.

"Since one of the churches is a Catholic church, maybe I can tie in a Seven Deadly sins type thing". With all of the religious teachings in my childhood and formative years, THAT is a scary thought, Bio!  (The seven deadly sins, that is.)


----------



## Hairazor

Prayers for your family Debbie5.

Troll Wizard, stepping back from the wedding had to be a hard decision but at the same time shows maturity. Best to them in the future.

Bio, I think you are smart to consider what the neighbors may think.


----------



## Hauntiholik

welcome back d5!


----------



## scareme

OK, I'm a day late for National Dog Day, but I've fallen in love with a Irish pug.


----------



## scareme

I'll try this again... I was halfway through my post when my laptop flashed, and I lost everything I wrote. Darn, I'm really slow at typing. I just finished reading the posts here. Wow, a lot has been going on. I got out of the hospital a week ago. I didn't run into any little princesses while I was there this time. But I did get woken up my last morning there by a 4.2 earthquake. Not as bad as CA., but not what I wanted staying on the 9th floor. This is the second time one hit while I was staying at Baptist. I told the nurse I didn't like being on the 9th floor during one, and she said it was better than being on the 1st floor. True. 
Copchick, glad to hear you're off the blood thinners and no more clots. Did you get dizzy easy while on the blood thinners? 
Headless, DD, glad to hear you are both on the mend. Let's see. DD is doing what she was told to do and taking it easy and resting her leg and she's feeling better. Headless is doing to much and still in a lot of pain. I wonder if there is a lesson here. But I do feel your pain about house selling, Headless. We have an offer on our house in Iowa, but with all the stories I hear about deals falling through, I'm not getting excited until all the hoops have been jumped through. 
Gobby, I know what you mean about medical bills. This was my second stay this summer, so I guess that takes care of our vacation for this year. I really wish I could stay away from the lake house. 
Troll, our son was married last year. Reading through your posts, I'm thinking, Oh I remember those "discussions" (we never called them fights, just heated discussions). I had forgotten about a lot of that stuff. So I guess that's a sign that families do make it through, and even manage to forget the most unpleasant parts. As long as the kids are happy. When I read about your sons broken hand, I thought it might have had something to do with an argument where the wall takes the worst of it. 
DA, d5, glad to see you both back. Keeping your daughter in my prayers Debbie. 
Bio, Thank you. You go through hell to keep us safe, and I love you for that. If you do get the house, why don't you show the churches the newspaper write up they did about your haunt, and show them the news video. They should be able to tell by that it's just good clean fun. Clean in a bloody sort of way. 
As you can probably tell by how long winded I've been I've up on the steroids again. I should see what I can get done with this burst of energy. They don't last long.


----------



## Goblin

Got some more bad news yesterday. Found out my niece has been diagnosed with cancer and has to have surgery. 
She helps my sister take care of her husband who has Alzheimer's! When it rains it pours!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to see you back again, deb. You have a lot of not so great things going on right now but at least it wasn't worse. The _C diff _issue is such a pain in so many ways. The daughter of one of my theater friends went through that some years ago and it ragged her out terribly, so prayers for your daughter and you as well.

Bio, I wouldn't worry too much about the Catholic church having issues with Halloween. The one I used to go to when I first moved to Maryland would host Halloween parties for the parishioners' kids - only requirement was no scary/gory costumes:jol: I've never heard a negative thing said about Halloween from the pulpit, either.

Goblin, stay positive for your niece. That's the best medication she can get when facing cancer.


----------



## Spooklights

Bio, my church (Lutheran) has Halloween parties too. So, probably, no worries. 

And on a happy note.....Only 4 1/2 hours more work until the Extended Long Weekend!

Yay!


----------



## Lord Homicide

I wish I could go dove hunting this weekend


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 28 is Race Your Mouse Day. Apparently this is a serious issue in Australia


----------



## Copchick

I love it! I wonder if Headless races mice? I think she's really a "breed for speed" mouse producer and sells them on the black market.


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> .....
> Headless, DD, glad to hear you are both on the mend. Let's see. DD is doing what she was told to do and taking it easy and resting her leg and she's feeling better. Headless is doing to much and still in a lot of pain. I wonder if there is a lesson here.......


But I've been a good girl!!!!! Actually I really have been doing what they told me to do - for 3 weeks I did what they told me to do and it wasn't making any difference and I had a house to clean for an inspection and so I cleaned it..... and then it really hurt LOL So the lesson is Don't Have Your House On The Market When You Are Having Surgery!!!!!



Copchick said:


> I love it! I wonder if Headless races mice? I think she's really a "breed for speed" mouse producer and sells them on the black market.


Ahhhhhhh yeah I figured it was only a matter of time before you were onto me!

Actually - funny thing is many years ago I used to own the local pet store and I used to breed mice. I got a couple of multi coloured ones and was breeding some really interesting colour combinations whilst studying genetics. Didn't race them though - sold them in the shop and refused to sell any to people who I knew owned snakes.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Deb - welcome back! I've been following the saga on Facebook. I hope your daughter is doing OK.


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 29 is More Herbs, Less Salt Day. My personal favorites are tarragon, rosemary, basil, and oregano. I use very little salt in cooking, but I always salt corn on the cob, watermelon, and cantaloupe for the best flavor.


----------



## Death's Door

I noticed it's getting darker around 8 pm.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Been up to my elbows in paper mache tonight. It was lovely as its been a while since I've done anything crafty/halloweeny........ Happy Happy.


----------



## Bone Dancer

So what were you making?

I agree, doing anything halloweeny is good thearapy. I know I always feel better.


----------



## Headless

The head for a dragon puppet and also a snake.


----------



## Headless

First layers drying in front of the fire as I type.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Finally got started on a new tombstone. I'm thinking of doing a little art deco carving on it, just for fun and a test of my steady hands and patience:googly:

I tried out some Foam Fusion glue (from the Hot Wire Foam Factory) on this piece, too. Pretty impressive how fast it bonds while still allowing you time to finely adjust placement of foam parts.


----------



## Copchick

I came across this beetle in my yard about a month or so ago. He is orange-ish gray with black spots, and is about 1 1/2" long. Does anyone know what kind of beetle he is? I can call him a halloween beetle because of his colors.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like a grapevine beetle. It's a type of scarab beetle.

http://www4.uwm.edu/fieldstation/naturalhistory/bugoftheweek/grapevine-beetle.cfm


----------



## Copchick

Thanks Roxy for putting a name to his face. He sure was pretty, really cool to see.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Troll Wizard

_*I think I've seen it all now......"Sharknado" costumes for 2014 Halloween! Can this torment go on anymore? Saw the first movie, but didn't see the second one. I guess it's inevitable that we would see them for this Halloween season. I just didn't think it would be this soon, but along with turtles, I guess you have to swim among the sharks as well..... *_


----------



## Copchick

Check this out, it's an Antique 1900's Vampire Bat Holding Lock Wood Box. There are a few pictures of it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201158394327


----------



## Headless

Today was a good day and the handbag only cost me $5!!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, one has to wonder what all the gadgetry in the little door in the box is for

Cool handbag at righteous price, Headless (and Krispy Kreme, YAY)


----------



## Copchick

Lol Headless, a new purse at a great bargain, a glass of wine and Krispy Kreme. Life's good.  

HR - I was wondering the same thing. Maybe some sort of cooler or gas chamber? Hmm.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Headless said:


> Today was a good day and the handbag only cost me $5!!!!!


:jol:Good Lord Headless! You're a gal after my own heart....wine and Krispy Kreme.


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, curiosity got the best of me and I emailed the owner of the "bat" box and asked about the door thingies. I'll let you know if I get an answer.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Man I'm feeling so sleepy these days, I hope I end up waking up soon. Think it's due to all the heat in Florida: I'm looking forward to the fall now. I'm getting so sick of the heat these days.


----------



## Spooky1

Headless said:


> Today was a good day and the handbag only cost me $5!!!!!


Wine & donuts, I see Krispy Kreme has made it down under.


----------



## Spooky1

Hairazor said:


> Copchick, curiosity got the best of me and I emailed the owner of the "bat" box and asked about the door thingies. I'll let you know if I get an answer.


The bat looks a lot like ones we picked up at a local craft show. I wonder if it was added recently.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The box looks somewhat old, but that bat looks very new. Since the box was used as a candy holder for Halloween, chances are the ornament is not vintage.


----------



## Hairazor

Here is the reply about the "bat" box. Didn't really answer the question?

"Yes it is a cool little box, it has vials so I put blood vials in there fake of course"


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

^That's hilarious:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is that the new Sharknado costume?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Between shopping at Target and Trader Joe's this afternoon, I believe we did more than our part jumpstarting the local economy:googly:


----------



## spinwitch

I think being a haunter has done strange things to my mind set. We went to an estate sale in an 1800's plantation house this past weekend. At one point I saw something interesting on a ledge, looked around a bit furtively, then slipped it into my pocket. After all, it didn't have a price marked on it.

A wee mummified mouse. At the time it seemed perfectly natural that I would want it--just need to find a little reliquary for it.


----------



## Copchick

^ That's funny! Yet, we understand perfectly.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

oh joy of joys! Halloween finally made it's appearance at wally world! I felt like dancing and Cheering! I don't know what it is about seeing those wonderfully creepy things going up, but it made me want to dive in to prop building again. Still haven't gotten anything done, but now I ONLY have 60 days to get things going! Eeeep!


----------



## RoxyBlue

spinwitch said:


> I think being a haunter has done strange things to my mind set. We went to an estate sale in an 1800's plantation house this past weekend. At one point I saw something interesting on a ledge, looked around a bit furtively, then slipped it into my pocket. After all, it didn't have a price marked on it.
> 
> A wee mummified mouse. At the time it seemed perfectly natural that I would want it--just need to find a little reliquary for it.


Decades ago I found a complete mouse skeleton in my grandmother's attic. I thought it was one of the coolest things ever. It's long since disappeared, and I wish I still had it.


----------



## Bone Dancer

You know your a complete haunter when............


----------



## Lord Homicide

Saved By The Bell lifetime movie... #awkward #unauthorizedsavedbythebell


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> Saved By The Bell lifetime movie... #awkward #unauthorizedsavedbythebell


Was it awkward admitting that you watched it? Would it be comparable to you admitting that you watch The Bachelor and The Batchlorette 

Test day today! Keeping my fingers crossed. Thank goodness I looked through my material this morning. It seems that I neglected to print up a section for the open book test. Talk about scrambling. I could have sworn I had printed all of my materials. Whew!

I'll need to decompress after it's over, either I'm going shopping or a group of us will go out for a drink afterward. Maybe I'll do both!


----------



## Lord Homicide

About as awkward as me admitting I was watching the lifetime channel! Good luck T!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Good Luck Tina!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Knock it out of the park Copchick!


----------



## Death's Door

Copchick - I hope you ace it. Good luck!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Test first, drink afterwards - yep, you got the sequence correct:googly:

Mother Nature has finally decided that she needs to get the hot summer thing going now that we've made it to September. I guess it's a case of better late than never, but I had so hoped for a continuation of the relatively milder summer we'd been having.

On the bright side, maybe the rest of the tomatoes that have been sitting half ripened for weeks will finally turn a good red and be ready to pick.


----------



## ~Hexxis~

totally unrelated to anything or anyone... but, why do we call "threads" threads? lol. using it in a sentence; like I check the weekly threads on the forum.... I never got why it was called that. random... I know. but just a silly thought. lol.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Test first, drink afterwards - yep, you got the sequence correct:googly:


I don't know.... there's something to be said about having a drink prior to focusing on anything. Why do you think they have darts in bars?!

Field research in college: Drunk test taking does not work. Hungover test taking does not work. Tipsy test taking WORKS. No drink test taking works, but it's not as fun.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

~Hexxis~ said:


> totally unrelated to anything or anyone... but, why do we call "threads" threads? lol. using it in a sentence; like I check the weekly threads on the forum.... I never got why it was called that. random... I know. but just a silly thought. lol.


Because the "threads" weave together to make the discussion forum. It also has something to do with the programming language used to build discussion board websites, but I can't remember what it is right this minute.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Week one of College is done and I'm already into my second week. I have really nice teachers well, except for the imbicle they have teaching the Mandatory Student Sucess class. 

This guy is married to sports and I say it that way cause he told us that he was single, but that he told his girl that if he's watching sports to not bother coming over...and that according to him is 6 days a week. Seriously made him look like an ass hat. And the fact that he bragged about it, made me seriously dislike the guy.

But everyone else is pretty cool. Though the math is pretty hard to keep up with, tried to transfer to the 16 week class but they were all filled up. Tomorrow is my first math test. Wish me luck!


----------



## scareme

I'm glad your summer has been mild Roxy because mine has been as hot as ever. And lucky you growing tomatoes. We picked some up at the farmers market. Five, about the size of tennis balls, for seven dollars. Cucumbers, $1 each and peaches, $3.50 a pound. The prices are higher, but you can't beat the flavor. I've tried. repeatedly, to grow tomatoes, but they just burn up by July. 

So how did the test go today, Copchick? It's after 8:00 your time, so you must still be out having a drink, which is a good sign, I think.

Fingers crossed for you DA.


----------



## Copchick

Thanks for the support everyone!

I parked in the garage about an hour before the test, just to make sure I didn't run into any vehicle or traffic problems. I swear, from the time I left home until I walked through the doors where the test was, my stomach was in knots. I just wanted to get it started and over with. The test was much better than the last one about three years ago, only a few trick questions. (Really? Is that truly necessary?) I do feel pretty confident, much better than the last one. It looked to be about a hundred Sergeants and officers there, mostly Sergeants. So in a few weeks I'll get my results. I'm just so glad it's over, now I can resume my life.

Good luck with your math test DA!


----------



## Hairazor

Luck DarkAngel! We're all pulling for you.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thanks guys!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Kick some scholastic butt, DA!:jol:

Made good progress on a new tombstone and am SO glad I'm past the tedious carving of the design.


----------



## deadSusan

So when I see an especially nice angel statue in a store I always imagine it on a tombstone. :googly::jol:


----------



## Death's Door

DA - good luck on the test. 

Copchick - fingers still crossed and can't wait to hear about the results when ya get them.

Roxy - my vegetable has been doing well too. We have been getting rain on a regular basis which takes the job off my hands of watering the garden. Can't wait to see your tombstone when you finish it.

Just got my text that the papers are at my brother's house. I hope my furry boss is not in much of a biting mood than he was last week. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's just a little tombstone, DD, but I think it's going to be kinda cute

September 3 is Skyscraper Day (somehow I always think of Superman when I think of skyscrapers). Currently the tallest of these buildings in the world is in Dubai - 163 floors and over 2700 feet in height. I would so not want to be the guy who has to paint the flagpole on the roof


----------



## Hairazor

^ Or clean the outside windows!!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## DandyBrit

Goblin said:


>


Hahaha!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

September 4 is Newspaper Carrier Day. When I was much younger than I am now, my older brother was a paper boy. Sometimes one of us would be allowed to go with him on his morning route, which entailed getting up while it was still dark outside (not something I would consider a privilege now:jol. He had a habit of giving his helper of the day the task of delivering papers to any house that had a spooky look to it.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mmmmm that could explain alot Roxy.


----------



## Headless

I never understood the French thing either.

DA & Tina - hope the results are awesome.

Busy week but I don't seem to have got much done. Tried to spend time today getting my dragon puppet finished. Seem to have run into an issue trying to get the lower jaw to join to the top one......... Nothing ever seems to just run smoothly around here.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

One of the awesome things about my school is that the disability office helps with testing...they have something called 'extended time tests' where you get to go in early and you have at least 2 and a half hours to complete the test in an empty room so that there are no distractions. 

I still haven't gotten my score, but I hope I at least passed.


----------



## Death's Door

DA - Got my fingers crossed for ya. 

Today is hubby and my 28th wedding anniversary. Yesterday, we spent the day at Cape May walking on the beach, walked the boardwalk and took in the sites, and had a wonderful dinner at the Lobster House before coming home. I was a pooped pup when we got home and I had to put the foot up and ice it down. Overall it was great to get out.


----------



## Headless

Sounds like the perfect way to spend an anniversary DD.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay for you and your Sweetie Death's Door.


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Got a brisket rubbed and sealed up ready for tomorrow's smoke. Mop sauce is mixed and ready... Need to make the BBQ sauce 30mins prior to serving it up. Beer is low. 

If I am experimenting with a rub, I'll get a 2-3lb brisket.


----------



## Copchick

Happy Anniversary DD! Sounds like a perfect day.

Lord H - That sounds delicious! If only I wasn't 1400 miles away.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Happy Anniversary DD! Sounds like a perfect day. Lord H - That sounds delicious! If only I wasn't 1400 miles away.


hell yeah, come on over and grab a drink! How fast can you drive?


----------



## Hairazor

Flea market tomorrow!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Anniversary, DD!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy anniversary, DD!

Just finished the second of three performances of John Phillip Sousa's comic opera "The Charlatan". Love the music and it's a funny show, but it's three acts, which means getting home later than usual after a show. Not so bad on a weekend but getting up to go to work during the week when we were doing final rehearsals was a pain.


----------



## Goblin

Happy Anniversary DD.

Shortly after I came home from the hospital I had to go to the ER. It was 4
hours before they saw me then 4 hours they ran tests and said they couldn't
find anything wrong and sent me home. Got the bill the other day.....$11,600.
Medicare paid all but 250.00. I owe 1450.00. Can't believe medicare hasn't 
questioned them about any of this. All together they've charged them over a
100,000!


----------



## Copchick

Goblin - you ask them for an itemization of everything while you were there both times. This should include every test, daily room charge, every pill dispensed. Make sure they're not charging twice on things and question them if you don't understand something or need clarification. When I was in the hospital last year and had gotten my bills, I asked the hospital for an itemization and I compared them to my insurance Explanation of Benefits. They were accurate in my case, but I know double charging can happen. Human and computer error can occur.


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, if this keeps up you will be the Million Dollar Man, but I would rather you stay healthy!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Happy Anniversary DD! Sounds like a perfect day.
> 
> Lord H - That sounds delicious! If only I wasn't 1400 miles away.


Good thing you didn't come all the way down here for brisket... It was like eating a really awesome, well flavored shoe. I took it off the smoker too fast and just "went with it". Flavors were really good just tough. Next time I'll soak the flat in buttermilk all night, rub it after then see what happens. The recipe has three different components; the rub, mop sauce and BBQ sauce. The BBQ sauce,however, made with my homemade salsa was AWESOME!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Mmmmmm....shoe.....


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:^Mmmmmm....shoe.....


i know! Wash it down with some cheap beer! Tasty!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin said:


> Shortly after I came home from the hospital I had to go to the ER. It was 4
> hours before they saw me then 4 hours they ran tests and said they couldn't
> find anything wrong and sent me home. Got the bill the other day.....$11,600.
> Medicare paid all but 250.00. I owe 1450.00. Can't believe medicare hasn't
> questioned them about any of this. All together they've charged them over a
> 100,000!


Something is just not right about that high a charge. Take Copchick's advice and ask the hospital for an itemized bill of services.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It appears a local affiliate on MeTV has decided that Saturday evening is the perfect time to broadcast college football games. The time slot they have chosen is 8-10PM. Since no football games actually are played in two hours time or less, the broadcast overruns the first half hour to hour of Svengoolie's classic horror movies. I am not pleased.


----------



## Lord Homicide

It appears that a Britney Murphy show my wife recorded on lifetime has shed some light on an old crush of mine - Sherilyn Fenn. Holy hell, 30 years after The Wraith... I'm getting old and she looks a lot older..


----------



## Troll Wizard

Goblin said:


> Shortly after I came home from the hospital I had to go to the ER. It was 4
> hours before they saw me then 4 hours they ran tests and said they couldn't
> find anything wrong and sent me home. Got the bill the other day.....$11,600.
> Medicare paid all but 250.00. I owe 1450.00. Can't believe medicare hasn't
> questioned them about any of this. All together they've charged them over a
> 100,000!


_*This is one of the reasons that hospitals are able to write off so many charges that homeless and those that can't pay. They charge Medicare and Medicaid way more than normal. By doing so they can offer free services to many people who come into the hospital.

Heck, if they gave you an asprin I can pretty much say that they charged you an average price of around $40.00 just to bring it to you!

It's kind of like the $600.00 for a toilet seat and $1000.00 for a hammer thing. For the most part the government usually won't look at the price, they just pay it and not question it. They don't have the manpower to check each and every billing request that comes into them from hospitals and the like.

And I have a feeling that it will probably get worse as this new goverment health care kicks in fully next year. 
*_


----------



## Headless

Having spent the afternoon in the emergency room with Shane I can concur with the frustration. He's been taking pain meds for kidney stones. Pain peaked today and in we went. They gave him an injection of pain meds and when the pain went down sent him home with - you guessed it - the pain meds that weren't working yesterday........ ???????????? Now 3 hours later the injection is wearing off - and I am almost betting it will be another trip into Emergency in the wee hours of the morning. Not Happy. Where the hell is the logic in that?


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> It appears a local affiliate on MeTV has decided that Saturday evening is the perfect time to broadcast college football games. The time slot they have chosen is 8-10PM. Since no football games actually are played in two hours time or less, the broadcast overruns the first half hour to hour of Svengoolie's classic horror movies. I am not pleased.


What  that's my time to watch Wonder Woman, Star Trek, and Svengoolie too. Damn it!


----------



## Death's Door

Headless said:


> Having spent the afternoon in the emergency room with Shane I can concur with the frustration. He's been taking pain meds for kidney stones. Pain peaked today and in we went. They gave him an injection of pain meds and when the pain went down sent him home with - you guessed it - the pain meds that weren't working yesterday........ ???????????? Now 3 hours later the injection is wearing off - and I am almost betting it will be another trip into Emergency in the wee hours of the morning. Not Happy. Where the hell is the logic in that?


That is not right. There is no logic. Poor Shane.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Death's Door said:


> What  that's my time to watch Wonder Woman, Star Trek, and Svengoolie too. Damn it!


Spooky1 emailed a complaint to the network about the choice of timing. He enjoys sports but takes a dim view of his favorite horror movies being pre-empted by a game. It might be just a local area thing, so check and see if you get affected by it as well.


----------



## scareme

Death's Door said:


> DA - Got my fingers crossed for ya.
> 
> Today is hubby and my 28th wedding anniversary. Yesterday, we spent the day at Cape May walking on the beach, walked the boardwalk and took in the sites, and had a wonderful dinner at the Lobster House before coming home. I was a pooped pup when we got home and I had to put the foot up and ice it down. Overall it was great to get out.


So the old man has put up with you for 28 years. Has he gotten a bronze star yet? I kid you. It sounds like you two had a great day. You are so lucky to live so close to the shore. A day like that would cost us a couple thousand, for the plane tickets, hotel and everything else.



RoxyBlue said:


> Happy anniversary, DD!
> 
> Just finished the second of three performances of John Phillip Sousa's comic opera "The Charlatan". Love the music and it's a funny show, but it's three acts, which means getting home later than usual after a show. Not so bad on a weekend but getting up to go to work during the week when we were doing final rehearsals was a pain.


On the 4th of July, while we were watching fireworks, I said the only thing missing is some John Phillip Sousa music. No one knew what I was talking about. Kids today are sadly missing some great music.



Lord Homicide said:


> Got a brisket rubbed and sealed up ready for tomorrow's smoke. Mop sauce is mixed and ready... Need to make the BBQ sauce 30mins prior to serving it up. Beer is low.
> 
> If I am experimenting with a rub, I'll get a 2-3lb brisket.


For some reason, reading that reminded me of the film, Fried Green Tomatoes. Have you thought about cooking up some long bone sometime? 



Headless said:


> Having spent the afternoon in the emergency room with Shane I can concur with the frustration. He's been taking pain meds for kidney stones. Pain peaked today and in we went. They gave him an injection of pain meds and when the pain went down sent him home with - you guessed it - the pain meds that weren't working yesterday........ ???????????? Now 3 hours later the injection is wearing off - and I am almost betting it will be another trip into Emergency in the wee hours of the morning. Not Happy. Where the hell is the logic in that?


I hate when they send you home, and you know you'll be back in less than 24 hours. Once a doc discharged me, then caught me at the exit door, and said, I know you be back in a few hours. I'll just go ahead and admit you. I didn't know weather to kiss him or slap him. Discharging me when he knows I'll be back. I have the feeling if he wasn't on a 24 hour shift, he would have left me walk, thinking I'd be somebody else's problem in a couple of hours.

Gobby, I feel for you. I read somewhere medical problems are the number one cause for bankruptcy's. Sad

We had a beautiful weekend around here. Fri. was 97 and humid. Sat. the high was 66 and it rained all day. I wish we had a whole week of weather like that. Today is suppose to get back up in the 90's. Is fall ever going to get here?


----------



## scareme

Harvest moon tonight!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We missed the harvest moon because it was so overcast last night. It did look quite pretty in the days leading up to it, though


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Sorry I haven't been active here lately ... I paid a surprise visit to my Mom & Dad on their 60th anniversary in Washington state ...






Nothing makes you cry easier than your mommy being happy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, how sweet was that?

I like the style of their house, too.


----------



## scareme

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Sorry I haven't been active here lately ... I paid a surprise visit to my Mom & Dad on their 60th anniversary in Washington state ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing makes you cry easier than your mommy being happy.


How sweet! I have tears in my eyes.


----------



## Hairazor

What a good son you are Dr. Maniaco!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^That was incredibly heartwarming. What a good boy you are Dr. M!


----------



## RoxyBlue

September 9 is Teddy Bear Day!

ScaryTeddyBear by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hauntiholik

Its that time of year again. There's a possibility of rain/snow mix here on Friday. Here comes FALL!


----------



## dstading

Nice weather here in the S.F. Bay area, but that will change soon. There's definitely a scent of Autumn in the air and the crows and ravens that roost behind my house are getting restless.


----------



## scareme

We are still in the 90's here, but today is suppose to be the last day in the 90's. Starting tomorrow, the temps will be coming down. We are suppose to be going to the lake Saturday. I'm looking forward to it. 

Haunti, is the moisture you are suppose to getting from Norbert? Phoenix took a bad hit. Have we heard from any haunters out there? I hope they didn't get hit with that flood. 

I started pulling out some Halloween things today. I don't usually start this early, but we will be gone a lot in Oct., so I'm going to get an early start. It's going to be a different year, so I'll get things done when I can, here and there.


----------



## Copchick

Dr. M., that was such a nice surprise for your mom. What a good son you are!

Speaking of the first signs of fall; this morning while getting ready for work, it was still dark, and I heard the screech owl calling. He comes every fall and is a little early this year. I'm sure he has in his plans to scare me while I'm walking the dogs in the dark. He gets me every year!


----------



## Death's Door

scareme said:


> Harvest moon tonight!


I was at the Ladies Auxilliary meeting last night and as we were leaving, we all howled at the moon.:googly: we didn't plan on it - it just happened.

Haunti - do you ever get summertime temps?

Dr. M - you're a good guy.

Went to my doctor's appt. Today and I no longer have to wear the boot and can put weight on my foot. I still have swelling and will be starting physical therapy to relieve that. I was told to use common sense with chores but it was nice to get outside and mow the lawn.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Copchick said:


> Speaking of the first signs of fall; this morning while getting ready for work, it was still dark, and I heard the screech owl calling. He comes every fall and is a little early this year. I'm sure he has in his plans to scare me while I'm walking the dogs in the dark. He gets me every year!


_*September 22nd Autumn begins! I've already started to see some trees turning color and that may be due to the warm weather we've been having here. We are back in the 90's for the weekend. I guess one last hooray for summer. Our normal temps are around 78 for highs here. We also have started to hear our local hoot owl as he is making the rounds in the neighborhood.*_


----------



## jdubbya

Had the pleasure to see my oldest son be sworn in as the newest police officer of the Independence OH, PD. Mrs. dubbya got to pin his badge on him and there was a nice reception for him afterwards. We also got a tour of the police headquarters and met a lot of the folks he'll be working with. There were 400 applicants and he got the position. A proud parent moment!


----------



## scareme

jdubbya said:


> Had the pleasure to see my oldest son be sworn in as the newest police officer of the Independence OH, PD. Mrs. dubbya got to pin his badge on him and there was a nice reception for him afterwards. We also got a tour of the police headquarters and met a lot of the folks he'll be working with. There were 400 applicants and he got the position. A proud parent moment!


Dang, you and the Mrs. have raised some good boys there. Two in public service. Here's betting your youngest makes you proud too. Parenting can be a rewarding job sometimes.



Copchick said:


> Speaking of the first signs of fall; this morning while getting ready for work, it was still dark, and I heard the screech owl calling. He comes every fall and is a little early this year. I'm sure he has in his plans to scare me while I'm walking the dogs in the dark. He gets me every year!


When we first moved here I was talking to a neighbor and I was telling him how I heard lots of owls in the area, but hadn't seen any yet. As we were talking I heard one call, and I said, "There, did you hear that owl?". He looked at me with complete discuss and said, "That's a dove.". Duh! I learned a lot about bird calls that day, and my neighbor learned what a dunce I can be. lol


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> He looked at me with complete discuss and said, "That's a dove.".


 lmao!! Thanks for phrasing that the way you did.,. I spit coffee all over my phone.


----------



## Headless

Congrats jdubbya!

Life continues here........ more doctors appointments and no real solutions......... yay.


----------



## Hairazor

You raised 'em right jdubbya


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations jdubbya!

Another visit to the doctor today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats on raising such fine young men, JD and Mrs. JD

Co-worker is in a panic. About a week ago a job got scheduled that would necessitate use of a piece of equipment that doesn't get used often (pH meter). I recommended last week that he make sure both meters we have are in working order ahead of time. He brushed it off at the time as being not necessary. This morning he pulls them out of storage (job is on tomorrow) and finds out neither one works. Since he is a nice guy to work with, I did not say "I told you so":jol:


----------



## scareme

Lord Homicide said:


> lmao!! Thanks for phrasing that the way you did.,. I spit coffee all over my phone.


You're right, it was disgust. Sorry about your phone, just throw it in the washer.

Rick had a really long day yesterday, and didn't get home until after 11:00 last night, so I know he was tired. He walked in and saw the start of my Halloween decorating. He said, "I f*$^#@% hate Halloween s#*@." It's going to be another fun season. Break out the candy corn and the Xanax!


----------



## Copchick

Jdubbya, congrats to your son on his new job!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> . Break out the candy corn and the Xanax!


Spoken like a true haunter!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I found out that my real father died and I barely knew him. Through out my childhood I only knew my step father and I only know so many memories of my real father, I'm kinda sadden a little bit that I never got to know the man.


----------



## Draik41895

Have Wally's always been 40 bucks?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't get exactly the best news in the world from my doctor today! When they
stapled me closed after the surgery they left three places open and bandaged
to prevent infection. Two of them have completely healed, the third is healing 
on top but not underneath and keeps discharging. So now he's gonna open it
back up and clean it out so it will go on and heal. He's gonna do this on
September 22nd.


----------



## spinwitch

I'm sort of known as "one of those people who will take in small critters." So getting a call for a found baby squirrel wasn't anything out of the ordinary. But what was special was that it's a baby flying squirrel! Doesn't even have his eyes open yet. At 10 grams, he so little it's scary.


----------



## Copchick

Awww, he's so little! What do you do with him at this point? That's so awesome that you take the time and care for critters that can't otherwise fend for themselves.


----------



## spinwitch

At this point he gets fed every three hours--so whither I go, the squirrel goeth with.

The hard part will be releasing him in a couple of months.


----------



## scareme

TheScary_Jackolantern, I'm sorry for your loss. The loss of a parent can be hard, even if you weren't close. It's a close to part of your past. Again, I'm sorry. 

Gobby, I'm sorry to hear about your bad news. Did they put a drain in it, and was the drain left in long enough? Hopefully on the 22nd they will get it all cleaned out, and it will heal up properly this time. I'll keep you in my prayers. 

spinwitch, What a cute little squirrel. I've never seen a flying squirrel before. Please take some pictures as he grows. Have you given him a name?

I'm sorry the rest of the country is having such awful weather, because we had a beautiful day. It only got up to 74 today, and tomorrow they are calling for rain. I just love it. After grumbling about Rick, today he said next spring/summer we are getting a new shed just for my Halloween treasures. He did use the word treasures, but I don't want to get banned by saying what he really called them. And he said "maybe" about the shed, but he knows me, and if the words left his lips, I take it as the gospel truth. He said he's tired of every closet, under every bed, and half of the cabinets being full of Halloween things. A big old shed just for me! Some wives want jewelry, cars or trips. I just want a shed.


----------



## Goblin

I was told it was very important I call the hospital today about arrangements. I called.....
They told me a nurse will call me on the 18th at 2 pm!


----------



## deadSusan

34 degrees this morning! I'm glad I covered the tomatoes last night.


----------



## Bone Dancer

42 here. My summer nights have been so cool my tomatoes never ripened. I see they got some snow out west too. Mother nature must be practicing for Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue

After a brief spell of hotter weather, we're back to the more fall-like temperatures and a lovely sunny day with wisps of clouds to make it picture perfect.


----------



## Hauntiholik

deadSusan said:


> 34 degrees this morning! I'm glad I covered the tomatoes last night.


It was snowing on my drive into work.


----------



## deadSusan

I was still getting light rain in my neck of the woods, Haunti. If I did get any snow, it melted as soon as it hit the ground.


----------



## Hairazor

How very kind of you Spinwitch to nurture the baby squirrel


----------



## Headless

Death's Door said:


> I noticed it's getting darker around 8 pm.


Ahhh the changing of the seasons - and while it's getting darker across your skies - I'm grateful for a little more light each night over mine. I'm over getting home from work in the dark.



scareme said:


> ..........Rick had a really long day yesterday, and didn't get home until after 11:00 last night, so I know he was tired. He walked in and saw the start of my Halloween decorating. He said, "I f*$^#@% hate Halloween s#*@." It's going to be another fun season. Break out the candy corn and the Xanax!





scareme said:


> I'm sorry the rest of the country is having such awful weather, because we had a beautiful day. It only got up to 74 today, and tomorrow they are calling for rain. I just love it. After grumbling about Rick, today he said next spring/summer we are getting a new shed just for my Halloween treasures. He did use the word treasures, but I don't want to get banned by saying what he really called them. And he said "maybe" about the shed, but he knows me, and if the words left his lips, I take it as the gospel truth. He said he's tired of every closet, under every bed, and half of the cabinets being full of Halloween things. A big old shed just for me! Some wives want jewelry, cars or trips. I just want a shed.


Oh Scareme - I don't know whether to laugh or cry. I don't think you are alone though in the shed thing - I LOVE my shed. I just wish it were a little warmer throughout the months leading up to Halloween to get out there in it. While you all are starting to get ready for Halloween, we downunder are in the grips of Winter and the thought of leaving a nice warm fire to spend your weekend in a cold shed doesn't always inspire.  But your story does remind me how lucky I am to be supported in my weird obsession. I do hope the Candy Corn and Xanax are more than enough!



TheScary_Jackolantern said:


> I found out that my real father died and I barely knew him. Through out my childhood I only knew my step father and I only know so many memories of my real father, I'm kinda sadden a little bit that I never got to know the man.


It is something I worry about for my own daughter TSJ. As much as he doesn't deserve her time, I know when he's gone she will wish he had been a greater part of her life. She knows its his choice and choices made in life are things you have to live with. I'm so sorry for your loss - no matter what relationship you had he was your father.



spinwitch said:


> I'm sort of known as "one of those people who will take in small critters." So getting a call for a found baby squirrel wasn't anything out of the ordinary. But what was special was that it's a baby flying squirrel! Doesn't even have his eyes open yet. At 10 grams, he so little it's scary.


OMG he's so cute! But so tiny. I too will be looking forward to photos of his growth.



Goblin said:


> I was told it was very important I call the hospital today about arrangements. I called.....
> They told me a nurse will call me on the 18th at 2 pm!


A few less days to worry about it Goblin. Probably not entirely a bad thing.

Shane is off for more surgery on Monday - despite knowing he has kidney stones they are going off looking for other things. Can't tell you how happy that makes me.

On a more positive note - this popped up on my Facebook feed this morning....

http://www.realestate.com.au/property-acreage+semi+rural-qld-waterford-117609995

Now all I need is to win Lotto and move two states north........

I love the style of the Real Estate Company though - this video 



 is being used to promote Open House inspections......... LOL What a crack up!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Snow!? It was 103 here today.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I finally get a moment to breathe. College life is challenging but I am doing my best to keep up. 

This laptop is the third I've had in a little over two weeks. The first two...both of them Toshiba's had screwy wiring. Hoping against hope that this newest one, a HP will out shine the other ones. So thankful that I bought the warranty and tech support from Geek Squad!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Evil Queen said:


> Snow!? It was 103 here today.


And your in a cooler part of the state. I've been in Thousand Palms for the last week cleaning up mud.slides. uncovered three cars so far fortunately all were empty. Been working 16 hr days trying to get thee roads clear.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Troll Wizard

Dark Angel 27 said:


> I finally get a moment to breathe. College life is challenging but I am doing my best to keep up.
> 
> This laptop is the third I've had in a little over two weeks. The first two...both of them Toshiba's had screwy wiring. Hoping against hope that this newest one, a HP will out shine the other ones. So thankful that I bought the warranty and tech support from Geek Squad!


_*I think you'll like your new HP Laptop, my brother-in-law has one and he really likes his. He also works for HP in their printer division, where they make the print cartridges. If they are anything like the printers are, you shouldn't have any problems with your laptop! He's not had any problems with his as of yet and he's had is for sometime now!*_


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i think so too. It's the second day of use and I have yet to need to restart the modem or my laptop. *knocks on wood* I think it really was my old laptop that was causing me trouble.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Goblin said:


>


Love this pic, Gobby!


----------



## Bone Dancer

First frost warning of the season tonight. At least its not snowing.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Whine, whine, whine...it's snowing.... Whine, whine, whine...it's too hot.... Seriously William??? Fall? You're complaining about Fall???:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ran errands today and, of course, had to stop by Party City to see what they had for Halloween. They're still stocking the shelves, but they had a lot of fun stuff to look at. Spooky1 picked up a little pumpkin skeleton for his office and bought me a skeleton cameo choker from the Day of the Dead costume section.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Lord Homicide

Note to self... Can't have fun like you did when you were 21...


----------



## Copchick

^ Hangover? Well, at least you have the day to recover. If I used CAPS, WOULD IT HURT YOUR HEAD BECAUSE I'M SHOUTING?

Last Friday, I had my second day of Emergency Boat Operator's Rescue course in Oil City (about 2 hours from Pgh). I passed! It was so much fun being out on the river doing boat maneuvers and simulated swift water rescues. Perfect weather too, only 61 degrees and cloudy. We're in a cool spell, so I didn't have to deal with the heat and sun glare. But I am so sore! My knees and shoulders are so stiff. Maybe Lord H. is right, you can't have fun like you did at 21. This picture is very similar to our boats:










While up north, I noticed the leaves haven't started to change yet. I just hope we have a nice long fall. This morning while walking the dogs it was 41 degrees, foggy and I could smell a wood fire. It was so nice and quiet walking them while enjoying the change in the weather.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> ^ Hangover? Well, at least you have the day to recover. If I used CAPS, WOULD IT .


 times like this makes me thankful for my uncanny ability to selectively listen. 

Yes mam... Beer before liquor, never been sicker.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Copchick on passing but I had faith you would


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay Tina! Congrats to you and BTW, I knew you could do it!  I am so happy I have such a smart friend, and I am so proud of you girlie!  Oh...and by the way...could you imagine this 'flying' in anyone's house that isn't a haunter? Behold...my dining room chandelier!!








Dang it I have to get ready for Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 just made a batch of brownies. I think I might have to do a quality control check on the batch to make sure they came out okay.....:jol::


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

September 15 is:

Make a Hat Day - Use tinfoil if aliens are expected.

Felt Hat Day - Spooky1 debated this morning whether to wear his straw hat one more day or switch to the felt ones. If he'd known about this holiday before going out the door, he would have left the straw hat home


----------



## Bone Dancer

Glad I check in here, now I am saved the social embarrassment that Spooky1 is no doubt going through today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

At least he's not wearing white shoes, BD:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Copchick - I knew you could do it hands down. I happy for you.

First day at physical therapy and started the exercises to get the swelling down. After that went food shopping, helped hubby take the pool down, went to the fabric store for my costume material, and hit the pharmacy. I'm a pooped pup. Just chillin tonight watching Dancing w/the Stars.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> September 15 is:
> 
> Make a Hat Day - Use tinfoil if aliens are expected.
> 
> Felt Hat Day - Spooky1 debated this morning whether to wear his straw hat one more day or switch to the felt ones. If he'd known about this holiday before going out the door, he would have left the straw hat home


Dang, I knew I should have gone with my felt hat!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Why did they make Godzilla have keg legs?


----------



## Hairazor

P5, that chandelier will be a great addition


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> Why did they make Godzilla have keg legs?


Maybe his mother was frightened by a brontosaurus:googly:


----------



## scareme

Lord H, be careful about getting drunk. Babies have this built in system that lets them know when their parents are having fun, and the get sick and throw up on you. It true, if they sense you are drunk or having fun a new awful thing will happen at each stage of their growth. You are not allowed to have fun now until they turn 18, and that's only if they move out to go to collage. If they stay home while in collage, your fun won't happen until your youngest is 22. Haven't you read your new parents handbook? 

P5, love the chandelier. As first I thought those were flames at the top. I see now they are the little nubs that join the bones together. I was wondering how you could have open flames, but not melt the plastic. You'll have to excuse me, I've had a little to drink. But then, my kids are over 22. 

DD, sounds like you got a lot done today. I need to get busy. The end of Oct will be here before we know it. 

Chopchick, Yea for passing the test. We need to go out for a beer to celebrate. Love that boat. When no one is looking, maybe you could slip one in the back of your truck for me. Just saying. 

Roxy, I'm not wearing white shoes, but I'm still wearing flip flops. What's the rule on that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^No flip flops in church unless you're one of the apostles. That's the only rule I know:jol::googly:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Well done Tina!

Goblin - I laugh at that because we had a dog that used to LOVE the hose/sprinker.

More surgery for Shane yesterday but the really irritating part was that both of us know it was for nothing. Darn surgeon seems intent on finding something to make a fuss about and still the kidney stones go untreated........ Really over doctors at the moment.

Our house has had the price reduced yet again in an effort to raise some interest. Not sure if anyone looked at the link I posted the other day but right about now I think it would be so cool to move two states away and live in this house....... http://www.realestate.com.au/property-acreage+semi+rural-qld-waterford-117609995 Don't forget the marketing video 



 LOL

Day off today - I needed a doona day. Stress of life was really getting to me and so I spent the day with Shane and doing a bit of work to my dragon puppet's head. Need to get some purple and green paint to match the material and then I'll post some photo updates.


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> Lord H, be careful about getting drunk. Babies have this built in system that lets them know when their parents are having fun, and the get sick and throw up on you. It true, if they sense you are drunk or having fun a new awful thing will happen at each stage of their growth. You are not allowed to have fun now until they turn 18, and that's only if they move out to go to collage. If they stay home while in collage, your fun won't happen until your youngest is 22. Haven't you read your new parents handbook?


Grandparents were house, dog and babysitting. We were a few towns over at a concert


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've learned a new phrase today, thanks to Headless - "doona day". It's the Australian equivalent of the American "mental health day"


----------



## Hairazor

Headless, I saw that "house" you posted and the ad. Just wonder if we Haunters can visit when you move in, heehee


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Sometimes it is great being known as the Halloween Guy. Stopped at CVS for a prescription, and the clerk told me they had been holding something back for me. Turns out, they only got 2 pose n stay skeletons this year, and they decided to wait until I came in to bring them out of the stock room. I also got them for $10 off sticker price. $80 for two skeletons that are pretty high quality. Today was a great day!


----------



## Troll Wizard

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Sometimes it is great being known as the Halloween Guy. Stopped at CVS for a prescription, and the clerk told me they had been holding something back for me. Turns out, they only got 2 pose n stay skeletons this year, and they decided to wait until I came in to bring them out of the stock room. I also got them for $10 off sticker price. $80 for two skeletons that are pretty high quality. Today was a great day!


_*That's really cool! It's great when stores recognize their customers needs and wants. It just shows us that there are still people out there that will go the extra mile in customer service for someone! Plus the fact you got more money off too! In today's retail market, this sort of thing just doesn't happen much anymore. If at all.....*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Example of Why the English Language Sometimes Makes No Sense:

If you take the word "art" and preface it with any of the following letters - c, d, f, h, m, p, t - the "a' in the words formed will all be pronounced the same way as the "a" in "art".

If you preface the word "art" with a "w", however, the "a" in "wart" is pronounced more like the "o" in "ort".

Earth shattering? No. Just popped into my head as I was driving home form work today.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Just looked ahead at the moon cycle for October 31, 2014....looks like the first quarter moon. Hhhhmmmm.....I hope it's dark orange, and Halloweenie.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

So thrilled to announce the first sighting of Count Chocula at my local grocers! Bought two boxes to start with! Yippee! This is something only fellow haunters will understand!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

Headless, I love that castle! You be sure and invite me over when you are living there. Two things caught my eye, The relator is Shirley Jones, she's and actress over here. And a place as big as that only has two bathrooms. 

Glad you're back and posting your pictures again Gobby. They give me a smile everyday.

I just noticed I said the same thing about Headless's house as Hairazor did. Great minds think alike.


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> Example of Why the English Language Sometimes Makes No Sense:
> 
> If you take the word "art" and preface it with any of the following letters - c, d, f, h, m, p, t - the "a' in the words formed will all be pronounced the same way as the "a" in "art".
> 
> If you preface the word "art" with a "w", however, the "a" in "wart" is pronounced more like the "o" in "ort".
> 
> Earth shattering? No. Just popped into my head as I was driving home form work today.


Thank goodness I'm not the only one who thinks of weird things in traffic!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## spinwitch

RoxyBlue said:


> Example of Why the English Language Sometimes Makes No Sense:
> 
> If you take the word "art" and preface it with any of the following letters - c, d, f, h, m, p, t - the "a' in the words formed will all be pronounced the same way as the "a" in "art".
> 
> If you preface the word "art" with a "w", however, the "a" in "wart" is pronounced more like the "o" in "ort".
> 
> Earth shattering? No. Just popped into my head as I was driving home form work today.


And you can change pronunciation sometimes just by capitalizing the word: job, Job, polish, Polish


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Example of Why the English Language Sometimes Makes No Sense:
> 
> If you take the word "art" and preface it with any of the following letters - c, d, f, h, m, p, t - the "a' in the words formed will all be pronounced the same way as the "a" in "art".
> 
> If you preface the word "art" with a "w", however, the "a" in "wart" is pronounced more like the "o" in "ort".
> 
> Earth shattering? No. Just popped into my head as I was driving home form work today.


The first thing I thought of when I read this...


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Birthday Copchick!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LH, that was a walk down Memory Lane for me. I loved Jack Handey "Deep Thoughts" segments on SNL.


----------



## DandyBrit

RoxyBlue said:


> Example of Why the English Language Sometimes Makes No Sense:
> 
> If you take the word "art" and preface it with any of the following letters - c, d, f, h, m, p, t - the "a' in the words formed will all be pronounced the same way as the "a" in "art".
> 
> If you preface the word "art" with a "w", however, the "a" in "wart" is pronounced more like the "o" in "ort".
> 
> Earth shattering? No. Just popped into my head as I was driving home form work today.


Didn't you know that we invented English just to confuse everybody else?


----------



## scareme

Yeah Copchick! Way to go! Getting older. Somehow that last part wasn't as exciting.

DandyBrit, I've read a lot of books by English and Irish authors, so I thought I was prepared for my trip to Ireland. But I had to be re-reminded what a lorry was when I was listening to a radio show about a proposed tax increase. I did better than my sister, who thought the Irish must be the most well read people on earth when she saw signs for bookmakers and every other street in Dublin.


----------



## scareme




----------



## Hairazor

^ Mind games, heehee


----------



## scareme

I read it wrong.


----------



## RoxyBlue

There's a lot to be said for mindless games, too.....:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Well read it wrong too till I went back and read it slowly!


----------



## debbie5

Hi.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I wish the weather for Halloween was just like today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Hi.


Hi back at you!


----------



## Goblin

Getting all sorts of great news today! My doctor who's gonna do the surgury Monday 
tripped and broke his hip and had to have surgury himself! He's gonna be laid up till the 
end of November! One of his associates is gonna do the surgury in his place! All I know 
about him is he's been around over twenty times and he's familar with the surgury! They're
sending me some sort of package by UPS tomorrow and I'm supposed to bring it to the 
hospital with me! They said it contains some sort of small machine and supplies. It costs 
about $500.00 and I have to mail it back to them later on! I've been on the phone with the
hospital giving them the same imformation they all ready had! A nurse is supposed to call me 
at 2 pm Thursday to go over the procedure for the surgury......hopefully somebody will tell me 
exactly when the heck Monday it is! For a simple in and out surgury this thing's getting more 
and more complicated! I wasn't worried before but I'm getting there!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^The hospital calling to reconfirm information isn't unusual. They double check so they don't do something like remove your left leg when they were supposed to remove your right one:googly:


----------



## scareme

Sorry to hear about your Dr., Gobby, but I'm sure your new guy will be equally qualified. And I get the duplicate phone calls all the time. I hear, "That was admitting yesterday, we're with pre-op." Then surgery itself will call. I don't know why they can't all share info. And I've been called as late as 8:00 the night before to tell me what time my surg was going to be. I asked my daughter, who is an OR tech, why they wait until so late to call. She said they shuffle the schedule around right up until the time you go in. I guess It's a busy place. I'm sure you will be in good hands, but I'll put in a prayer for you anyway.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> ^The hospital calling to reconfirm information isn't unusual. They double check so they don't do something like remove your left leg when they were supposed to remove your right one:googly:


When Rick had his eye surgery, they wrote Yes and No above the eyebrows on each eye. They left it on after surgery, and it was still on when they pushed him through the hospital in a wheelchair to the car to go home. A lot of people smiled when they looked at him. He went home and to bed and the next morning, looking in the mirror, asked why I left that on him. It makes me smile when I look at you I answered.


----------



## Death's Door

scareme said:


> When Rick had his eye surgery, they wrote Yes and No above the eyebrows on each eye. They left it on after surgery, and it was still on when they pushed him through the hospital in a wheelchair to the car to go home. A lot of people smiled when they looked at him. He went home and to bed and the next morning, looking in the mirror, asked why I left that on him. It makes me smile when I look at you I answered.


Hahaha! My doctor did the same thing before I went into surgery. He put an "X" on my left foot with an arrow following down to my two toes.

Hi Deb!!

Went to physical therapy today and did well with the exercises. Worked up a sweat but am feeling good and I am getting feeling back into my toes. It has been numb since the surgery. My therapist told me to go home and relax. I just laughed and told him I need to meet up with my boss. I just left it at that. I was going to my brother's house to work this afternoon. That meant getting together with Oscar- my obsessive, furry boss - which has not been cuttong me any slack - I can't pull the "gimp card" with him.


----------



## Hairazor

Prayers Goblin


----------



## Copchick

Goblin, hospitals check and re-check all the time. It does sound a little redundant, but it's all in the patient's best interest. When I worked in Podiatry many moons ago, the doctors always marked the surgical foot with an "X".


----------



## spinwitch

When I had my knee worked on, they handed me the pen and told me to write "NO" on the "non-operating" knee. Being a Former English Major, I asked if that was the knee that wasn't supposed to be operated on, or if it was the knee that was non-operating--meaning that it wasn't working properly and needed the surgery. I learned that you're not supposed to confuse the surgical staff and they have little sense of humor about such things.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That cracked me up

Some years ago I was scheduled for surgery early in the morning. When the surgeon came to pre-op to talk to me, Spooky1 asked him if he was awake enough to operate since it was so early. The surgeon said "Well, I'm still having a little bit of the shakes from the DTs, but I should be ready by the time she gets into the operating room". He was a character.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Saw this on line and had to share:

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/sheriff-burned-armpit-hair-led-idaho-car-crash-25578638

I mentioned it to my boss and he said "Well, you know you aren't allowed to drive with a 'firearm' hanging out of the car window".:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

^ Say What? Bizarre!


----------



## Goblin

Well, the box came UPS today that I am supposed to carry with me to the hospital! 
It weighs about 25 pound! It contains 3 different cases of dressings, two cases of 
some sort of gel, and vacum device that drains fluid from the wound so it can heal. 
I will have to wear it 24/7 till the wound heals up then I have to send it back to them, 
the rest of it I keep. The surgury will last a couple of hours and they keep me an hour 
to make sure everything went okay! Have to call the hospital Friday afternoon and find 
out what time I have to be there Monday.

My niece had her cancer surgury yesterday. They think they got it all. They
kept her overnight and let her come home today.


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin said:


> Well, the box came UPS today that I am supposed to carry with me to the hospital!
> It weighs about 25 pound! It contains 3 different cases of dressings, two cases of
> some sort of gel, and vacum device that drains fluid from the wound so it can heal.
> I will have to wear it 24/7 till the wound heals up then I have to send it back to them,
> the rest of it I keep. The surgury will last a couple of hours and they keep me an hour
> to make sure everything went okay! Have to call the hospital Friday afternoon and find
> out what time I have to be there Monday.


I think your large hospital bill has to do with all the phone calls and the UPS charges and not the surgery itself (maniacal laughter)!!!

Prayers for your niece, Goblin


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> Saw this on line and had to share:
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/sheriff-burned-armpit-hair-led-idaho-car-crash-25578638


This is what I call "job security". I'm really being the cop right now, but they only charged the kid with interfering with the driver?! How about causing the crash and the injuries that followed. Recklessly endangering another person and aggravated assault come to mind. Ugh! Oh well...job security.

Oh, and by the way:


----------



## Hauntiholik

copchick said:


> oh, and by the way:


yes!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love pumpkin spice coffee:jol: You can get a pretty good approximation year round by adding a sprinkle of cinnamon and nutmeg to regular coffee.


----------



## Spooky1

Managed to hurt my back today at work. I need to remember I'm not as young as I use to be and let the youngsters do the heavy lifting. I'll just stand back and supervise.


----------



## Copchick

Ouch! Watch yourself, Spooky1, you can't get hurt now!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Death's Door

Goblin - Good luck with everything and hope everything goes well. Sending prayers for your niece with her recovery.

Spooky - take care of your back.

I've had a pumpkin spice donut from Dunkin Donuts with a cup of milk last night while watching "Needful Things". The weather has been awesome this week. I love having the windows open while putting up my inside halloween decorations.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> Saw this on line and had to share:
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/sheriff-burned-armpit-hair-led-idaho-car-crash-25578638
> 
> I mentioned it to my boss and he said "Well, you know you aren't allowed to drive with a 'firearm' hanging out of the car window".:googly:


 "With savages, the weak in body or mind are soon eliminated; and those that survive commonly exhibit a vigorous state of health. We civilized men, on the other hand, do our utmost to check the process of elimination;" ― Charles Darwin, The Descent of Man

Spooky, sometimes our bodies have to remind us we are not as young as we used to be.

Gobby, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## spinwitch

*Yawn*. 9 days about about 60-something around the clock feedings, and my little flying squirrel is tipping the scales at 1/2 ounce.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's so cute


----------



## Death's Door

SpinWitch - it looks like you are doing a great job with your round the clock feedings. He is definitely a cutie.


----------



## Hairazor

Awwww, Spinwitch! Name?


----------



## Copchick

Awwww!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hairazor said:


> Awwww, Spinwitch! Name?


Rocket J. Squirrel


----------



## Headless

LOL Rocket works for me!

If I had the money to buy that house I would definitely extend an invitation to you all! Don't see it happening though....

Shane went to see the surgeon on Friday to get the results from his surgery from Monday - and yes - you guessed it - NOTHING to report. So he says to the surgeon "what is causing my pain then" and the surgeon says "I'm sorry I can't tell you, there is nothing I saw that would be causing your pain". I wish I had been there - I would have said "Could it possibly be the kidney stones that have shown up in 3 x-rays and 2 ultrasounds that none of you have done anything about so far????????????" So in effect it was a good thing I didn't go to the appointment with him.

Goblin - good luck!

I finished my dragon puppet and took him along to our work morning tea yesterday for Talk Like a Pirate Day. Unfortunately since I was taking all the photos I didn't get a photo of me and Oliver - one of my work colleagues took a couple but then didn't have time to download them off her camera and has now gone on leave for 4 weeks. So I'll have to try to get some this weekend.

Apparently its only 99 days until Christmas - just thought I would throw that in.


----------



## debbie5

Screwing up surgery is no joke. My mom had the wrong booboo ovary removed (took out the good, left the bad) and I had a doctor forget to fix one of two things wrong with my nose. Keep in mind, when the paperwork says, "Remove left (bodypart)" is it on the the doctor's left, or the patient's left?? Yeah..derp. 

I've been sick on & off (more on than off) since the end of August. Needless to say, I'm a bit behind in my Ween plans, and am scrapping ideas left & right. (sigh)


----------



## Headless

When I had my knee surgery the surgeon came into the prep room to chat with me before the procedure. He took out a marker pen and drew a large arrow pointing to the knee that was to have the surgery AND signed his name under it. Makes you realise that a number of muck ups lead to this sort of action.


----------



## Copchick

I received an email that Spirit has 30% off this weekend! The code is WKD14. I finally pulled the trigger on the Werewolf Limb Ripper. So it saved me $60, shipping was a bit high, but is consistent with their larger items. I still saved a few bucks though. The sale is also in stores but you'll need to print the coupon.


----------



## spinwitch

Hairazor said:


> Awwww, Spinwitch! Name?


I'm trying very hard not to name him. It makes it easier to do the release later.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Finally finished mudslide removal. 42hrs overtime this week wonder how much Uncle Sam will take in taxes... I'm going to bed for a week to catch up on sleep.


----------



## Bone Dancer

So SpinWitch, how are you on flying lessons?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Went to the closest Spirit store in our area (Frederick - NOTHING in Rockville or Gaithersburg this year - bummer) and it turned out to be only costumes and accessories. Bah humbug! We wanna see PROPS! (although Spooky1 kept pointing out all the corset costumes to me).

One of the salespeople told us we were about the 5th or 6th person to tell them there was no Spirit store in Gaithersburg. He was also bummed that they didn't get any of the cool animatronics (probably because it was a small store in a mall). Looks as if we're going to have to drive to Hagerstown (about an hour away) if we want to see the cool stuff this year.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*That's really interesting, cause our Spirit store again this year is not carrying any kind of coffins. Not even the cardboard styles, and they went to a smaller store this year too. Maybe because of cost, because the last several years they were in the Old Navy building, but they had lot's of wasted room in there and a 2nd floor they had marked off and didn't even use.*_


----------



## Goblin

I have to be at the hospital at 8:45 am Monday morning. Apparently all I need to bring is the vac
and one case of gel and one case of the dressing! It will take a couple of hours and I will be awake 
during it. They will keep me an hour after it and if there's no problems I can go home. The part I
hate is not being able to eat or drink anything after midnight Sunday! Rough on a diabetic!


----------



## Headless

Thinking of you Goblin!


----------



## Copchick

Wishing you a speedy recovery Goblin!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hope all goes well Goblin!


----------



## Death's Door

Good luck Goblin. I wish you well with your surgery and recovery.

Had a great day hanging out with the Jersey Devil Make & Take today. Everyone was busy finishing up projects for the big day. I came home to find that hubby was having a make and take of his own. He was working on the polar bear with his transformation in being a werewolf. He has some finishing touches to do but Wolfy is pretty much complete. I will be posting pics on Photo bucket soon.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sending healing energy Gob.


----------



## RoxyBlue

September 22 is Elephant Appreciation Day.


----------



## scareme

I love elephants! I have no use for sharks or bears, I read elephants kill more people a year than sharks. But elephants are so magnificent and sharks are so ugly and mean. But that's just me. 
We woke up Friday morning to a water main break in our area, so no water. Can't take a shower. Crappy, but I can live with it. Can't flush the toilets, icky, but we filled buckets with pool water and were able to work that out. Icemaker doesn't have water to make ice, all we have is what's in the tray. EEEKKK! I can't live without ice in my drinks. What are we, barbarians? Heck, even the barbarians could get ice from the glaziers. It just goes to show God never meant us to live without ice. Luckily they got the water main fixed, and we had water/ice by 11:00. Whew! That was scary close. 
Went to the fair yesterday. The weather was beautiful and it wasn't too crowded. It's a good thing the good people go to church on Sunday morning. That leaves the all you can eat brunches and the fair for us sinners. We did a lot of walking and saw a lot of animals. Now I want a goat, a lama, chickens and a Clydesdale. Heck, If I've got a place big enough for a Clydesdale, I might as well get an elephant too. Pretty soon Rick won't take me out anywhere.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, you are such a nut:jol:


----------



## DandyBrit

scareme said:


> I love elephants! I have no use for sharks or bears, I read elephants kill more people a year than sharks. But elephants are so magnificent and sharks are so ugly and mean. But that's just me.
> We woke up Friday morning to a water main break in our area, so no water. Can't take a shower. Crappy, but I can live with it. Can't flush the toilets, icky, but we filled buckets with pool water and were able to work that out. Icemaker doesn't have water to make ice, all we have is what's in the tray. EEEKKK! I can't live without ice in my drinks. What are we, barbarians? Heck, even the barbarians could get ice from the glaziers. It just goes to show God never meant us to live without ice. Luckily they got the water main fixed, and we had water/ice by 11:00. Whew! That was scary close.
> Went to the fair yesterday. The weather was beautiful and it wasn't too crowded. It's a good thing the good people go to church on Sunday morning. That leaves the all you can eat brunches and the fair for us sinners. We did a lot of walking and saw a lot of animals. Now I want a goat, a lama, chickens and a Clydesdale. Heck, If I've got a place big enough for a Clydesdale, I might as well get an elephant too. Pretty soon Rick won't take me out anywhere.


Someone I used to work with had a Clydesdale called Dennis. Boy was he big! Soft as butter but could step on you and not even notice he'd done it.


----------



## Hairazor

You are right Scareme, drink of choice needs to be ice cold.


----------



## debbie5

CVS online only has 30% off everything...including sale items..ends 9/27..coupon code SEPT30.NOt just ween stuff, either. A pose & stay skelly is $35...free shipping on bigger orders


----------



## Goblin

The surgery went okay. It took about an hour. The doctor did not use any
of the stuff they sent UPS, said didn't need it. He opened the wound, cleaned 
it out, and put a drain in it. I have to empty the drain every so often, measure
the amount, and keep a record of it, and bring the record with me when I see
him on the 30th. After the surgery they gave me graham crackers and Diet 
Pepsi. They let me come home around 1pm.

Did find out why they sent the stuff to me UPS. The hospital doesn't deal with
them, just local. The doctor's office however does. They sent it to me and had
me bring it to the hospital. I have to contact them and tell them it wasn't used
and see about sending it back to them.

Bright side.....I don't have an appendix no more so I won't have to worry about
that!


----------



## Evil Queen

Glad to hear all went well.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Goblin. Now just heal up quick


----------



## scareme

I'm so glad to hear everything went well. I was thinking about you yesterday afternoon, and wondering if you were out of surgery. I guess my prayers worked.  Just curious, was there ice in your diet Pepsi?


----------



## Hairazor

OKay, who's up for a pair of these???????????? "Them spiders et my feet"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those are hilarious!


----------



## Copchick

Nope! No way! Uh-uh! They look a little too realistic, especially in the dark. They might make a good dog toy. 

I'm on vacation this week, yaaayyyy! I am in the process of having my bathroom remodeled and my front entry way changed to porcelain tile. It looks pretty. They're changing the shower plumbing to one handle instead of two, so they tore out a portion of the wall. Have you ever wondered what people close up in their wall? Guess what was inside? No, not a million dollars, but a bottle of powder and two jars of toilet bowl cleaner. Why, oh why didn't I get the million dollars instead of the dud prize behind door number three?! I didn't realize what a disruption in my day this would become. But they're only here about five hours, so it's not too bad I guess. I did do alot of yard work, pruning and clean up. I was supposed to have started to set up halloween things outside. I only hung a witch in my tree so far. I did remember to take before pictures. I can't wait until it's finished!

Oh, and by the way, last call for anyone who wants a division of the Canary Yellow Cordalis. Roxy, I have you on my list, any else? I should be getting some divided this weekend.


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, a skeleton in the wall would have been nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, CC


----------



## scareme

CC, I would love some, they look beautiful. I had to look them up, I wasn't familiar with them. It says they can't take summer drought. Do you think OK would be to south for them?

Last night I was walking through the dark living room, when out of the corner of my eye I saw one of my props move. It gave me a little startle. Good thing I didn't scream because that would have brought hubby running.










I guess Annie is getting a head start on being my little hell hound this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I like how you've decorated your living room:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hairazor said:


> OKay, who's up for a pair of these???????????? "Them spiders et my feet"


I've killed a few wolf spiders that size around the house. Don't tell my wife!


----------



## Death's Door

Goblin - glad you're ok and on the mend.

I need a pair of those slippers!

Scareme - I scared myself this week with one of our props this week,. Hubby left the werewolf plugged in and when I went down to the pantry, I saw something move and when I looked, the head moved back and stared at me!! I jumped and just laughed at myself. Hubby had the same thing happen to him while he was working in the basement. This the season!!


----------



## Goblin

Every time I empty the drain I have to keep a record of the date, time, and the amount.
I'm supposed to take it with me when I go to the doctor Tuesday. He might remove the
drain if I'm lucky.

On a lighter note..........AUTUMN'S HERE!


----------



## scareme

Gobby, I take you are taking the record with you to the Doc on Tuesday, not the amount. Lucky for you cause you can use it some where in your haunt. Under biohazard. 

I went to the Doc today for my month post-hospital checkup. When Rick came in the room the nurse and I were discussing Halloween, and when we left the receptionist called, Good luck with Halloween. Rick asked, How do you manage to bring up the subject of Halloween with everyone you talk to? I told him it's just a talent I have. Some people are double jointed, I can work Halloween into any conversation.


----------



## Goblin

Well it does look like blood!


----------



## Bone Dancer

This weekend I decorate the inside of the house. That gives me about three weeks to get the outside stuff done and set up. If all goes well I might even get by with out going into panic mod this year. Here's hoping.


----------



## Hairazor

This is Banned Book week so grab a banned one and read it, I did and got caught but would do it again, Bwahahaha!


----------



## Death's Door

What a day for me. I had a busy schedule because I'm trying to get a lot done before my foot surgery on Friday. I went to physical therapy and did really well. Was on my way to my brother's house to work and my brakes gave out. I did get back and forth from his house safe but was very nervous. Got home and called the mechanic and hubby and I took it over. I hope it won't cost too much. I guess truckie is tired of me getting all the medical attention and she got jealous.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Scareme - that definitely falls under the heading "Art of Conversation" LOL I can do it as well and it's even more difficult here in Australia because Halloween is so scarce!

Hope it all goes well with the doc Goblin.

I couldn't own those slippers either and frankly if I found a spider in my house that big I would be living in a cardboard box on the street before I'd come home LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless said:


> I couldn't own those slippers either and frankly if I found a spider in my house that big I would be living in a cardboard box on the street before I'd come home LOL


That beats living in a paper sack in the middle of the road

I love Monty Python references.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, I have almost all of our Halloween display set up, as well as a ton of LED flood lights. Only problem is that I'm just sick of dealing with it right now. I've spent months building LED floodlights, and they just don't seem bright enough (running off of a 12VAC, 200 Watt transformer). I ended up having to stop fighting it and pull out the bulky extension cords and flood lights last night, just so we could see the display. Guess I'm just going to have to buy a LOT more LEDs in bulk for next year's display.


----------



## Copchick

Hairazor, I love your convict picture! That is the best thing to be caught doing though. I like the marketing.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Thanks. I just took another look at it and one might think I am about 5" tall by the legend on the left, heehee


----------



## Headless

Bio - this worries me as I was hoping to rely on LEDs for the indoor display for our Scouts Fundraiser............


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ROLFMAO! Thank you guys so much for the laughs! It's a good way to start the day before my first class!

And OMG I would wear those slippers just to scare the bejezus out of my sister!


----------



## scareme

Hairazor, where did you find those slippers, They are probably out of my price range, but it doesn't hurt to look. And I hardly recognized you in your wanted poster. Where are your bibs? Or don't they let you where those in Library jail? 

BoneDancer, I'm decorating the inside of the house this week too. My husband keeps saying ,I thought you were going lighter this year. He's right. But then I heard my sons in-laws are coming and I don't want to look chintzy after telling them I go all out. So Addams family house it is! 

DD, Thinking about you today, I hope your surgery goes well. And yes, tis the season to scare ourselves, our family, and anyone else who wanders into our traps. Hope you have your breaks fixed, or the trip home from the hospital will be a scare you didn't plan. Be safe. 

Headless, You're right, it would be hard to work Halloween into a conversation down there. Kind of like working Boxing Day into a conversation around here. Our house selling has hit another little snag. One of the trusses in the basement has to be replaced. The closer signing date gets here, the more I believe this might really be going through. and then things like this come up. At 122 years old I'm not surprised the old girls trusses are sagging. Heck, I'm only 54, and my trusses are sagging already. 

DA, Glad to see you checking in. Hope school is going well.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Headless said:


> Bio - this worries me as I was hoping to rely on LEDs for the indoor display for our Scouts Fundraiser............


They work terrifically inside. But outside, the light doesn't have as much to reflect off of.


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, I tried to source the slippers, which I found on my Facebook page, and found someone who said they were actually a picture of real tarantulas with legs and eyes Photoshopped on, sooooo--- No bibs at the Library, too bad for me!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Just checked the weather for the last week of October. 40 to 45 with periods of rain and snow. Mmmmm just like last year. I wonder if fog juice goes bad over time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why must every fast food place that sells a fish sandwich think adding a slice of American cheese should be standard practice?


----------



## Spooky1

I'd love to have those slippers. Roxy might not like them though. She just had me kill two spiders in her mom's house today.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

I can't sleep so I decided to try clean off the shelving unit that has all my craft & Girl Scout supplies. B.K. (Before Kids) I was a freelance graphic designer (amongst other things) and apparently, I have never lost my love of art supplies and papers of various kinds. No lie: I must have 30 pounds of various paper stock on that shelf!! What started out as a job to cull stuff, turned into more of an organization project.....oh, well. At least it's neater.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> Why must every fast food place that sells a fish sandwich think adding a slice of American cheese should be standard practice?


What exaclty IS "American" cheese?? Is it really cheese? I know how Swiss and Cheddar is made. I enjoy an occasional Havarti or Muenster ... and when I'm feeling really pretentious, a warm Brie.

... I'm afraid to find out how it's made. And I like Bleu Cheese.


----------



## Death's Door

Foot surgery went well yesterday and today I'm resting and trying to keep the foot elevated.


----------



## Gorylovescene

I got a giant bag of pears from a lady I am in a choir with. They were a little mealy, so I decided to try making pear sauce with them. It was a little soupy, but it fills your house with the nicest fall scent! It would be worth making just for the smell alone, but it's also pretty tasty over a scoop of vanilla ice cream.
http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/easy-pear-sauce/

Also- we just recently finished painting our living room a darkish shade of grey, and it has made my indoor Halloween decorating ten times creepier.


----------



## Gorylovescene

Death's Door said:


> Foot surgery went well yesterday and today I'm resting and trying to keep the foot elevated.


Ouch-- is that a very long recovery time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr. Maniaco said:


> What exaclty IS "American" cheese?? Is it really cheese? I know how Swiss and Cheddar is made. I enjoy an occasional Havarti or Muenster ... and when I'm feeling really pretentious, a warm Brie.
> 
> ... I'm afraid to find out how it's made. And I like Bleu Cheese.


Read on if you have the courage:

http://www.cheese.com/american-cheese/


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

eeewwww. So it's not "cheese." It's "Cheze."


----------



## Gorylovescene

Dr. Maniaco said:


> eeewwww. So it's not "cheese." It's "Cheze."


"Cheese food" is my favorite ingredient description. I don't even know what that means.


----------



## Bone Dancer

The trees are starting to color up, about 25% turned right now. If it keeps going like it is the colors will be great this year. A blaze of reds,oranges and yellows.


----------



## Copchick

Some of the area trees have just started. We haven't had any rain for quite a while so I hope it won't effect the coloring too much. I hope the leaves don't just drop for lack of water. I want to savor the colors of fall.


----------



## Death's Door

Gorylovescene said:


> Ouch-- is that a very long recovery time?


It's about a six-week recovery.

The dogwood trees in our front yard have been turning red. I also think the trees in our area will have a nice change of color this year.


----------



## Hairazor

Death's Door, glad to hear surgery went well, now for the healing, hope it is problem free


----------



## Death's Door

Hairazor said:


> Death's Door, glad to hear surgery went well, now for the healing, hope it is problem free


Thanx Hairazor - I did my inside decorating last week so I while I'm home I can chill/heal and enjoy my surroundings while being housebound for a week while recouping.


----------



## Copchick

DD, Glad to hear your surgery went well. Hope you heal as well as you did with the first foot.


----------



## Death's Door

Copchick said:


> DD, Glad to hear your surgery went well. Hope you heal as well as you did with the first foot.


Yes - this is like deja vu but I am happy to be done with the foot surgeries. I know what to do and I'm still listening to doctor's orders as if it was the first time.


----------



## Goblin

Glad your surgery went well DD. I hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Started putting up the outside decorations yesterday....hanging at precarious angles, lifting, bending up and down four different ladders about a hundred times... Halloween Decorating Workout can stand right up there with P90X! (Personally, I think HDW kicks P90's butt.)


----------



## Hairazor

My kind of marathon:


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy and I had a great time at Halloweekends at Cedarpoint yesterday. We met up with Highbury and Actionjax, which made it even more enjoyable.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We had a blast. We were only able to go through two of the haunted houses (Zombie High School and Eternity Infirmary) because of the long lines, but there were also open air scare zones (steampunk along Frontier Trail and old west in Frontier Town were two of the many available) that provided multiple opportunities for the very talented scare actors to spook visitors.

Cedar Point has the budget to do Halloween proud.


----------



## Death's Door

Roxy &Spooky - glad you had a great time at Cedar Point and got to meet a few of our members. It's nice enjoy some halloween gigs that go all out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Agreed about meeting up with HF folks. I told Highbury every person we've met from HauntForum has been very nice and fun to talk to.

We also went to Ghostly Manor this afternoon, located on Milan Road in Sandusky. Pretty good mix of props, scenes, and live actors and only $11 per person. They also made good use of lights, sounds, shaking floors, moments of total darkness, squishy walls, and one area where you had to crouch down as you followed a hallway because the ceiling kept getting lower.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I miss the fun in the chatroom. When we gonna start those again?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

DD, Glad to hear your surgery went well. Now just take it easy. Don't think about the fact Halloween will be here in just a little over 30 days. Just kidding, it's not worth messing anything up, so keep that foot up.

Roxy & Spooky1, Sounds like you two had a good weekend. Was this your anniversary weekend? Or are you still headed to Gettysburg for that? 

DA, I miss chat too. I guess everyone is to busy getting ready for Halloween to slow down for a chat. 

Stayed busy decorating indoors. Getting semi-close to finishing. Kitchen would be finished if I could just find those darn curtains. Anyone with half a brain would have packed them in the kitchen boxes. I guess that's why I'm still looking for them.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Does anyone know where I could get a heavy metal style clown room music? I'd really like to find a copy of the midway music done with crashing drums and heavy guitar riffs.


----------



## scareme

Sent you a link Bio. How has it been going?


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Roxy & Spooky1, Sounds like you two had a good weekend. Was this your anniversary weekend? Or are you still headed to Gettysburg for that?


Anniversary is in October and yes, Gettysburg is in the plans for that


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

Gobby, I think cats have a master plan to take over the universe.


----------



## Headless

I think you are right Scareme!

OMG it's October!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^No, no! It's still September!:googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> ^No, no! It's still September!:googly:


Did you forget that it's TOMORROW in Australia?!

Hey HEADLESS, what's the future like?


----------



## Goblin

Good news to start out October! Went to the doctor today. They
removed the drain and said it had healed great! They want to wait 
one more week before removing the staples though. I was told of a 
medical assitance program that helps people disability pay medical bills. 
Hope they can help, I'm already over $3,000 and I haven't heard from 
the hospital as to how much the surgury's gonna cost and I have to 
see my heart doctor on October 16th!

I went 60 years and never had anything major.......now it seems like it's all
dropping on my head at one time! :googly:


----------



## Copchick

Good to hear things are going well Goblin.


----------



## randomr8




----------



## Copchick

*Ewww, in the food news...*

These look interesting, but I don't know if I'd be brave enough to try it.

http://craftgossip.com/for-halloween-the-squid-ink-burger-from-mcdonalds/

Oh and yes, randomr8, I think it's fantastic that it's on a Friday!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're getting a thunderstorm - what's that all about?


----------



## scareme

Great news Gobby. And I hope you do get some help with the bills. You have to be rich to get sick around here.

randomr8, Yea, it's on a Friday this year! Yea, it's on a Saturday next year! 2016, it's on a Monday? Damn leap year.

Copchick, I wouldn't be eating that.

Roxy, check this out, it should answer your question.
http://www.weatherwizkids.com/weather-thunderstorms.htm


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, you slay me:jol: However, it's good to know you can safely touch someone after he's been hit by lightning without fear of getting electrocuted yourself - DUH!!!

We've often seen fewer ToTs when Halloween lands on a Friday in our area. I think that's because folks see it as a perfect night to have a Halloween party. We'll still plan on having enough candy for about 100 visitors and then see what happens.


----------



## Goblin

Let the Haunted month begin!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mmmm October 1st, engage panic mod.


----------



## morbidmike

Dang this year is so busy ...I finally got started on a Crypt just a basic one with bleeding skulls and fog and lights just the essentials


----------



## RoxyBlue

Back to work after being away for 5 days visiting family and haunted house attractions, and I find myself wondering if we have enough money put away so we can stop working now......:googly:

I have a feeling this month is going to fly by. I'm not even sure where the rest of the year went.


----------



## scareme

morbidmike said:


> Dang this year is so busy ...I finally got started on a Crypt just a basic one with bleeding skulls and fog and lights just the essentials


Exactly. What is a crypt without bleeding skulls, fog and lights? That should let your new neighbors know what they are in for in the coming years. 

We usually get more when Halloween falls on a Friday or Saturday night. That's why I'm planning for 12,000 this year.

It's a beautiful October morning around here. The air has just a hint of crispness. The flowers are blooming. The backhoe is out in the front yard digging up the broken water line. The dogs haven't stopped barking since they started work at 8:00. I can take this for about another 45 seconds and then I'll have to put them down. Just another beautiful morning. SHUT UP!!!!!


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:HAPPY OCTOBER 1ST EVERYBODY!
(yes, I was shouting)


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RIGHT BACK AT 'YA, P5!!

I have been asked to do the Office Haunt again this year, but said I wouldn't unless I got a little help. (I'm just too tired anymore)

Well, I immediately got 4 volunteers. Very talented, enthusiastic volunteers! So it's on!

CarnEVIL

I'll keep you posted


----------



## RoxyBlue

You go, Dr M!:jol: Looking forward to seeing pictures from that haunt.


----------



## Spooklights

Woohoo! It's finally October!


----------



## Zurgh

Made it to October in the correct reality!


----------



## Spooky1

Halloween Crazy is on the Travel channel! It must be October.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to see you, Zurgh!

Spooky1 pulled the trigger on this Spirit prop with a 30% off coupon. He looks really cool in person:

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/mo-phantom-rising-animated/


----------



## randomr8

Not stressing. What's wrong here...


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Good to see you, Zurgh!
> 
> Spooky1 pulled the trigger on this Spirit prop with a 30% off coupon. He looks really cool in person:
> 
> http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/mo-phantom-rising-animated/


f90f293 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Look good, just hope it last for a few seasons or more.


----------



## Zurgh

Looks good, but how does it taste?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Zurgh said:


> Made it to October in the correct reality!


Are you sure ... ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

As they say on the Mythbusters, I reject your reality and substitute my own!

Fun signs to start your day:

http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/01/travel/lonely-planet-signspotting/index.html?hpt=hp_c4


----------



## Hairazor

These are appropriate for this time of year

http://canyouactually.com/9-of-the-most-terrifying-two-sentence-horror-stories-ever-told/


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:How cool is this? Notice that's a Headless Horsewoman?!


----------



## RoxyBlue

If that horse has glow-in-the-dark paint on it, I bet it looks impressive at night.


----------



## Hairazor

What she ^ said! WoW!!


----------



## Copchick

Wow, beautiful horse!

I liked the "Danger Ear Protection Required in This Area" for the restroom. Ha, ha, makes you wonder and giggle as to where the noise is coming from and that ear protection is required for it. 

Speaking of bathrooms, my bathroom is almost done. The grout was put in the shower tile today so no showering until Saturday. Ugh!!! I can't wait to get a shower! You just can't clean enough with a sink bath. It's looking so much improved over my old bathroom though, up to date and pretty.


----------



## scareme

Hairazor said:


> These are appropriate for this time of year
> 
> http://canyouactually.com/9-of-the-most-terrifying-two-sentence-horror-stories-ever-told/


I love those. Especially 1,6 and 7.

That horse must have been really patient to let someone paint it. Beautiful.


----------



## Hairazor

O My Gosh, does this ever describe us Hairdressers!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 is setting up our Spookytown items on the entertainment center. Must be October:jol:


----------



## dstading

Hairazor said:


> These are appropriate for this time of year
> 
> http://canyouactually.com/9-of-the-most-terrifying-two-sentence-horror-stories-ever-told/


Appropriate, indeed! I like all of them!


----------



## Spooky1

Our little Spookytown setup.

d342f19 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

8d8621 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1

So I can wear orange and black for the Halloween season, and to support the Orioles too!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nice set up Spooky1! I want that haunted mansion. I bought the Coffin factory this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

October 3 is:

Virus Appreciation Day - amazing how something so simple can be so devastating. Here is some nerdy science humor to go with the day:






World Smile Day -


----------



## Hairazor

Well, two for 1, I appreciated the Virus video and it made me smile!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I've been working on the side lately for a local pro haunt, and they've asked me to come in and help take their detail to a new level. They open tomorrow night, so I guess I know what I am going to do tonight after work.


----------



## Hairazor

Bio, you will be a huge asset for that haunt


----------



## Death's Door

Spooky - Love the Spooky Town setup. 

Went to the foot doctor today and the bandages were changed and my foot is healing well. I am so relieved because I was on it a lot yesterday and only iced it down once. I even used my sewing machine and had no trouble with the foot peddle. I just finished my costume. I'm having the ladies over for Pokeno next Saturday and trying to get things done at a pace that I can take breaks and put the foot up when needed.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So...tired. 

Got a lot done tonight. LOTS of blood and gore in the kitchen. Then did some UV reactive drip stains on walls in a few rooms. Tea stained 5 rooms to look like the walls had mold growing. Turned out quite nice. The best part is that the haunt owner left and asked me to lock up when I finished, so I got to turn out the regular lights and check out my work under the set lighting. Then I tweaked the lighting to make it pop. They're going to be pleasantly surprised tomorrow when they get there.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

^ Lol, my body just laughs and laughs!


----------



## scareme

I Agree with you Gobby, and add this...


----------



## RoxyBlue

BioHazardCustoms said:


> So...tired.
> 
> Got a lot done tonight. LOTS of blood and gore in the kitchen.


Only here can someone write a sentence like that and not get the FBI notified


----------



## randomr8

Windy Windy! Testing out new Axworthy run with spooky  buckets & cable reels for weight. The run's gonna cross over our side walk twice this year so I'll have to put our some "Caution: Ghost Crossing" signs. Rolling the dice on hoping no one decides to grab one as it floats by.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Randomr8, I can almost guarantee someone will try if they are in arms reach.


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Funny


----------



## Dark Angel 27

:voorhees: *I love that! I wish I could do the same to my brother right now. I had a long box I had bought at the UHAUL store to use for some signage. My brother comes in the door (mind you, going over the back fence) and takes his matressess out of the house and takes the box with him. That thing cost me like 9 or 10 bucks and he didn't even ask if he could take it. I'm a phone call away. So angry at him now, why must brothers be so stupid! :finger:*


----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> ^ Lol, my body just laughs and laughs!


I can identify with that!

Scareme - I'm with you on not looking like what you've been through! Grateful for that!

Bio - wow I will bet you have added so much to the haunt. Sounds like you are really enjoying it too!

Some of you may remember my entry in last year's prop challenge........










Well today I was cleaning out the shed and thought how the heck did it get all those leaves and stuff on it........ and then I discovered how.....


























Life imitating Art?????


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hairazor

Oh My Gosh Headless, that is too cool and your pics are so crisp and clear. Love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless, I think that bird was trying to shoo you away in that last shot:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

RoxyBlue said:


> Only here can someone write a sentence like that and not get the FBI notified


LOL, I know, right?


----------



## Copchick

Headless, that is so cool that a bird loves your prop such to build it's nest on it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We like to stop by new home sites every now and then to look at the models. In our area, so many of the houses start at 2500 - 2700 sq ft and go up from there. I'm thinking I already have enough trouble keeping up with the 2000 sq ft in our current house. Why would we even consider adding more?:jol:


----------



## randomr8

RB, Well.... if it were in Bethany Beach you could invite more friends!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only if they bring brooms and mops, random

A lot of the big homes are designed and promoted as perfect for entertaining. Problem is, you look at what's available for parking near the houses and wonder where anyone visiting would be able to put a car.


----------



## Copchick

I just finished pulling up old carpet in living room, dining room, hallway, stairs and landing. 10 hours! I must have pulled up 1000 staples holding the old nasty smelly padding. Yuck! I should have worn a mask cause it was disintegrated in a lot of areas. They're scheduled to install it tomorrow. Poor puppies keep sliding on the hardwood floors. I can't wait till its all done.


----------



## Spooky1

Copchick said:


> I just finished pulling up old carpet in living room, dining room, hallway, stairs and landing. 10 hours! I must have pulled up 1000 staples holding the old nasty smelly padding. Yuck! I should have worn a mask cause it was disintegrated in a lot of areas. They're scheduled to install it tomorrow. Poor puppies keep sliding on the hardwood floors. I can't wait till its all done.


Hardwood under the carpet? I would have the wood floors refinished. You could get area rugs to help the puppies get around.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Spooky1 said:


> Our little Spookytown setup.


That is looks sweet. I've been eyeing the Micheal's halloween towns for a while, they're just so expensive. I have a hard time forking over cash for them.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Spooky1 said:


> Hardwood under the carpet? I would have the wood floors refinished. You could get area rugs to help the puppies get around.


We have hardwood floors and I can't wait to get into a house that has carpet. As much as they are lovely to look at - OMG the dust - especially with dogs. And the marks are really hard to avoid - especially high heels around the entrance. I can identify with the dogs having issues too - but on that side of things there have been many amusing moments too LOL


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spooky1 said:


> Hardwood under the carpet? I would have the wood floors refinished. You could get area rugs to help the puppies get around.


Of course... You know that people shortcut flooring installations when possible. About the only flooring contractors that are worth a damn are tile setters. They can't really afford to cheat work nor does their pride let them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Had a small filling done this morning and am now trying to drink coffee with a half-numbed mouth and tongue. Hopefully there will be no amusing moments:googly:


----------



## Copchick

^ Lol, isn't that the weirdest sensation trying to normally function with a numb tongue and/or mouth? Good luck Roxy!

Oh believe me, when I pulled up the old carpet and saw the hardwood, I really had a tough decision to have that or the carpet. I observed for about six weeks and with my small house, I could hear every step on it with the critters and humans. Plus I didn't want Mom to slip on it in addition to the dogs and it would be warmer too. It was a hard decision though!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I would love to have hardwood flooring throughout our house - so easy to clean with just a Swiffer mop - but I do understand having to be concerned with the potential for slips, especially as you and your pets get older. We had non-carpeted stairs to our basement when we lived in a townhouse and I went down them faster than intended on more than one occasion.

And it's been three hours since the dental appointment and my mouth is still numb:googly: Guess she took me seriously when I said I didn't want to feel anything, which was just anxiety on my part since the cavity was very shallow to the point of likely not needing novocaine prior to drilling.


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Hairazor

Not just for Halloween anymore, this from Hints From Heloise:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think we just had our deer problem solved:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Another reason to leave my decorations up all year long. This could cut set up time down to zero. 
And on a sad note, I just seen more Christmas stuff then Halloween stuff at the dollar store.


----------



## randomr8

Little late but still makes me chuckle - A comment by Scareme reminded me of it again&#8230;.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, but pumpkin spice is a sign of the season:jol:

I've not yet had my seasonal pumpkin spice latte from Starbucks yet. Need to do that next time we go to Target.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*"Say hello to my little friends" He does Elvis proud, doesn't he?

These pics are from a collection of Halloween costume fails. I just couldn't resist, sorry!

*_

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










_*This guy is the one who ruined "Clowns" for everybody else!*_


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, made 2 corpses today, blacked out two tombstones, and started teaching my brother in law how to tea stain using a dollar tree throwaway tombstone. Been a good day so far. but it's time to go to bed now.


----------



## Copchick

Uhh...looks like Elvis has a camel toe or maybe a moose knuckle would be more appropriate.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## randomr8

Needed a chuckle this morning. Found it.


----------



## randomr8

copchick said:


> uhh...looks like elvis has a camel toe or maybe a moose knuckle would be more appropriate. :d


lolololol


----------



## Hairazor

Ah yes, Flow Charts, got my chuckle


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yesterday was Bald and Free Day. If it were fashionable for ladies to be bald, it would sure make a typical summer in our area more bearable:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

^ but you would have to worry about sunburn on that naked pate


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn you, evil burning rays!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Having shaved my head for the last 19 years, Roxy, I can assure you that it is best to get one sunburn out of the way, then enjoy a nice golden tan for a few years.


----------



## spinwitch

Newest pic of my baby flying squirrel. He had a really bad few days--to the point that every time I started to open his carry box I didn't know if I would have a live squirrel or a dead squirrel--thus earning him the name of Schrodinger's Squirrel. Happy to say that he pulled through, has opened his eyes, is eating solid food and weighs 3/4 ounce. And I don't have 2:00 a.m. feedings anymore!


----------



## Hairazor

^sweet lil baby


----------



## Goblin

The doctor removed the staples today. I have been given a clean bill of health and I'm completely healed! I don't have to go back anymore! Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Copchick

Yay for you Goblin!

Spinwich, he's a cutie alright! Glad to hear he pulled through.


----------



## Death's Door

Goblin - I'm so glad you're doing well. That is great news and a relief for you.

Spinwich - That is one cute squirrel. I'm glad he is doing well.

Started making and baking the witches fingers cookies and pumpkin spice fudge along with orange flavored chocolate fudge last night for the pokeno goodie bags for this weekend.


----------



## Hairazor

YAY Goblin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mmmmm, cookies and fudge - time for a road trip to Death's Door's house


----------



## Bone Dancer

Can't do a road trip Roxy, do you know if she will deliver?


----------



## Death's Door

I wish  - I just finished making chocolate covered pretzels and chocolate covered oreos. The foot is letting me know it's quitting time and it needs the icebag.


----------



## Spooky1

Plastic Ninja said:


> That is looks sweet. I've been eyeing the Micheal's halloween towns for a while, they're just so expensive. I have a hard time forking over cash for them.


I always use the 40 or 50% off coupons to buy the Spooky Town items.


----------



## Spooky1

Goblin, glad to hear you've healed up.

Spin witch, glad the squirrel pulled through. I like his name.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is my Dad's birthday - he would have been 94. Happy birthday, Dad, wherever you are - and I trust it's not where the climate is hot:jol:


----------



## Headless

Oh My Troll Wizard - those photos are more than scary!!!!

randomr8 - that's probably how well I follow those darn flow charts as well!

Nawwwww spinwitch that little squirrel is just the cutest!

YAY Goblin on the clean bill of health - way to go!

Well it took me a few years (mainly because our Halloween Party always clashed with it) but we FINALLY got to attend this year's Zombie Shuffle in Melbourne. REALLY happy with the photos I got to come away with which you can see here - http://merriyank.com/Halloween/Melbourne_Zombie_Shuffle/MZS2014.html

But here are a couple of my favorites.


----------



## Copchick

Headless, you took some nice pics. Those zombies look pretty convincing to me! Nice make up on them too.


----------



## Headless

Thanks Tina!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hairazor

Headless those shots are great. Especially like the black and white one!


----------



## Headless

Thanks Hairazor! 

Goblin that one is so cute - would have been even better with a couple of black kitties!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Irish coffee - it's what's for dessert


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Irish coffee - it's what's for dessert


And a brownie Sundae too.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Finally bought my first animated prop as I have chosen to up the spookiness of my cemetery. Strobes will be added in as well.





And because my conscience is telling me to do so, I'm setting up a more kid friendly version of the cemetery on the other side of the sidewalk. I think I also found a way to seperate the areas as well. Now to get my butt in gear!


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Dark Angel 27 said:


>


That's pretty awesome, I'm kinda tempted to grab my own.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Dark Angel 27

Plastic Ninja said:


> That's pretty awesome, I'm kinda tempted to grab my own.


I've seen it for the last two years, (I think) I've always walked away, but this year, I decided to just buy it. We'll see this year if it was worth the 20 bucks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Irish coffee - it's what's for brunch:googly:

Spooky1 has started pulling some props from the basement for display in the upstairs bedroom windows. We have several carved fake pumpkins that can sit on a stool and be lit with an LED. We swap them out every night or so and they look great from the street. He also took two GID skeletons out of a closet and has those kneeling in front of a window lit with a blacklight.

Getting to be about time to get the projector out and make sure it's in shape and ready to start projecting videos in a window. The neighbors started mentioning our display a couple weeks ago. Nice to know folks look forward to seeing what we do:jol:


----------



## randomr8

Me cat has the right idea!


----------



## Hairazor

I did the crumby but necessary task of testing all my batteries for the coming day. Glad that task is behind me!!!


----------



## randomr8

Wife stopped by 5 below. brought home a skull with a black veil and what I can best describe as LED googly eyes. They kinda spin. a little hypnotic.... Nice ghoul too. 3 dollars each.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Well not to put a damper on things, but when my son woke up at home here he was real quite. I asked him what was wrong, cause he saw his fiance yesterday, and when he got home last night things seemed to be okay with him.

So I asked him what plans he had for today with Meghan, and he said that they are not together anymore as a couple and she gave the ring back. She told him they could be friends and he kind of laughed at that one. Well that's all he would tell us at this moment.

So it's official they are no longer getting married. I didn't tell him that I had a bad feeling that they would not be getting married because of what happened earlier, with her calling off the wedding for now. Sad to say but there were some bad influences in her life and maybe it's a good thing that they don't get married. I will say that I think some of her family tried really hard to make it hard for the both of them to get married, and I know some of them tried to discourage her from marrying my son.

It's one of those things where if she's not around her family, things go really well and they got along great. But ever since she moved back in with her grandparents, things just were never the same for them.

When she gave back the ring she told him they could be friends. But I know that isn't going to happen anytime soon, if at all. The sad part of this is her 3 year old son which bonded to my son and he to him. She will let my son see him next weekend to say his goodbyes and I know it will break his heart out to do so, because he loved him like he was his own.

It is said that time heals all hearts, but this one may take a lot of time to do so!
*_


----------



## Hairazor

Troll Wizard, my heart feels sad for your son. I wish him peace and future happiness.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm no stranger to heart-break. Its gonna take a long time to recover from it. 
I wish him peace and comfort.:frownkin:


----------



## randomr8

GAK! One of my Shiatsu gave up. Hope luck is with me at the 2nd hand stores today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Troll, I know your son is hurting now, but things will get better. When I was in my late 20s, I was engaged to a guy I'd known for seven years. He was an only child and there were some issues with his family (in his mother's eyes, no girl was ever going to be good enough for him). Two weeks before our wedding, he broke things off (left a letter doing so in my mailbox) and went out of town. It was devastating at the time and it took me close to two years to really get past it.

I now tell people that it was the worst thing that ever happened to me and the best thing that ever happened to me, because if it weren't for that breakup, I would not be looking forward to celebrating 26 years of happy marriage to Spooky1 this month.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Two weeks before our wedding, he broke things off (left a letter doing so in my mailbox) and went out of town. It was devastating at the time and it took me close to two years to really get past it.


Damn, that's a really sucky way to break up with somebody. Sounds like a coward to me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, it wasn't one of his finer moments, DA He was a kind, loving man, but he just wasn't strong, is what it came down to.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Rain all week is not going to help getting prop work done.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sitting on my butt watching vintage Little Rascals/Our Gang videos is not going to help getting any housework done, either


----------



## Copchick

Troll Wizard, sometimes, like Roxy said, it's just for the best. If their relationship wasn't strong enough, it's better to find out now than being too late. 

I broke off two weddings. I just had the feeling it just wasn't meant to be. With fiance #1, I had the dress, church, reception hall and photographer. I realized I just couldn't picture him being with him for the rest of my life, or having him as the father of my children. Fiance #2, I discovered was a Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde kinda thing. Found out he had the potential to be violent and he had hid it quite well. I got outta that really quick.

With both of these, it took a long time to recover from the break up. Lost a bit of money with planning #1, but it's worth it in the end. In time, your son will see things through clearer eyes and realize it would have been too much work with her family's involvement.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Bone Dancer said:


> Rain all week is not going to help getting prop work done.


You and me both man. This crap better clear up by the 31st!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

TW - I feel for your son right now. But Roxy & Tina are right. Better to know now than after the wedding. A relationship that is meant to be - will be through thick and thin. I truly believe that everything happens for a reason and things always work out in the end. It will take time, but he will be fine and stronger for the experience. It will refine his future choices and give him perspective to appreciate the person who is truly right for him.

Is it Friday yet? OMG it's been a hellish couple of days at work............


----------



## randomr8

Nothing says "it's Halloween season" like finding SteelStik bonded to your wedding band Monday morning.


----------



## Death's Door

TW - sorry to hear about your son's relationship with his fiance. I know he will be fine and get through this.

Got my stitches out and will be starting physical therapy next week. Foot feels more relaxed than that pinchy feeling I had all week. The doctor says the foot is looking good and healing the way it should.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Yep, it wasn't one of his finer moments, DA He was a kind, loving man, but he just wasn't strong, is what it came down to.


Lack of Wheaties... duh!

TW, it's a crappy feeling no doubt about it. I helped a buddy along through the same exact situation. Just don't let him sit around the house watching soaps and eating bon bons.

Overall though it's probably for the best, especially if she's that easily influenced by family. It's pretty easy for me to say that since I know nothing about the situation. Your son does not deserve a life sentence of putting up with ****ty in-laws (did I speak out of turn??). Like some have said above this, better to bail now than later because marriage does not fix relationships. Having kids in a broken marriage only worsens it exponentially.

Tell him to be sad for short moment then take up a hobby... for me it would be brewing beer. Alright, sad time's is over... get brewing!

This might be the day that is once looked back on and thought of as the best thing that happened. Of course, like I said, that's easy for me to say sitting on the sidelines.


----------



## RoxyBlue

[email protected] lack of Wheaties

So it appears that at my tender age of 60, I will be changing jobs - sort of. My company is going to merge with another and my job duties (primarily administrative at the moment) will become primarily technical. That part is good since my background is technical. 

The hard part is, until the merger is complete, I'll have a foot in both companies since my current company still needs my administrative capabilities to keep the business running. Should be interesting.


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> [email protected] lack of Wheaties
> 
> So it appears that at my tender age of 60, I will be changing jobs - sort of. My company is going to merge with another and my job duties (primarily administrative at the moment) will become primarily technical. That part is good since my background is technical.
> 
> The hard part is, until the merger is complete, I'll have a foot in both companies since my current company still needs my administrative capabilities to keep the business running. Should be interesting.


Here's hoping copious amounts of stocks/options were involved on your part.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Nah - both companies are small and privately owned


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

i admit it. I'm a binger. Ever since I got Netflix, I binge programs. My latest is ARROW. It's quite a show. I like it a lot.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ LOL, me too. I had to cancel Netflix before it got out of hand. I watched old crappy movies. See if "Double Trouble" is still on there.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

It didn't recognize it


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> So it appears that at my tender age of 60, I will be changing jobs - sort of. My company is going to merge with another and my job duties (primarily administrative at the moment) will become primarily technical. That part is good since my background is technical.
> 
> The hard part is, until the merger is complete, I'll have a foot in both companies since my current company still needs my administrative capabilities to keep the business running. Should be interesting.


Well Roxy at least you ARE needed by the new company. Better than being told you are redundant. Good luck with the juggling.

Why do people think they can treat you badly at work? I swear I must have a sign on my head that says doormat - and yet I don't believe I have low self esteem or give the impression I don't care how people treat me. I just wish people would go to work - do their job - and let everyone else do theirs.


----------



## randomr8

Freak'n rain and wind all day. woo.


----------



## spinwitch

Is anybody here old enough to have been a fan of Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom--with Marlon ("I'll stay in the tent") Perkins and Jim ("while I go wrestle the alligator") Fowler? Jim Fowler was in town yesterday to film some promotional spots for Amendment One (Land and Water Conservation) and wanted to be holding a hawk. Our museum has one, so she got used. Which meant that her handler (ME!) had to go along. In a word--SQUEEEEE! (If I'm old enough to be a Jim Fowler fan, should I be using the term "squeee?"


----------



## Copchick

So cool Spinwich! I remember watching Wild Kingdom when I was little.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We loved watching "Wild Kingdom" as kids.


----------



## Hairazor

Squeeee yes, Spinwitch and how cool for you


----------



## Spooklights

spinwitch said:


> Is anybody here old enough to have been a fan of Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom--with Marlon ("I'll stay in the tent") Perkins and Jim ("while I go wrestle the alligator") Fowler? Jim Fowler was in town yesterday to film some promotional spots for Amendment One (Land and Water Conservation) and wanted to be holding a hawk. Our museum has one, so she got used. Which meant that her handler (ME!) had to go along. In a word--SQUEEEEE! (If I'm old enough to be a Jim Fowler fan, should I be using the term "squeee?"


I'm old enough to remember "Wild Kingdom", and I think it's so neat you got to meet Jim Fowler! I can still remember watching the program at my Grandparent's house every week.

On a different note, does your museum also have a vulture? It would be cool to have a vulture in your haunt display......


----------



## spinwitch

We do! Unfortunately, we can't use him. For his first five years he was a great bird--liked to sit in your lap and have his head scratched, and come flying when you called him. Then he hit full maturity--and started taking chunks out of us. But yeah--we did walk around during our Halloween Howl with a vulture. Now if we had him out, the displays might be a little *too* realistic :-(


----------



## autumnghost

Spent my lunch hour cutting out dozens of bats from card stock. ...Why no doctor - I have no idea how I could have developed carpal tunnel syndrome.


----------



## Copchick

^ Lol!


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Thank you everyone for those kind words and encouragement about my son. Since I haven't been on here for a couple of days, the latest is that they are still talking. What that means.....I don't know.

I think a lot of things are going to hinge on this coming weekend when he sees her son and really....who knows what will happen. As a parent you want to make sure your kids are making the right choices in life. But on the other hand you have to take a step back and let them live their own lives and make decisions that may not always be in their best interest.

He's 27 and well, he knows we will stand behind him on whatever happens between them. Hopefully things may work out, but if not....we will be there for him!

Thanks again everyone!
-Randy 
*_


----------



## randomr8

Troll Wizard said:


> _*Thank you everyone for those kind words and encouragement about my son. Since I haven't been on here for a couple of days, the latest is that they are still talking. What that means.....I don't know.
> 
> I think a lot of things are going to hinge on this coming weekend when he sees her son and really....who knows what will happen. As a parent you want to make sure your kids are making the right choices in life. But on the other hand you have to take a step back and let them live their own lives and make decisions that may not always be in their best interest.
> 
> He's 27 and well, he knows we will stand behind him on whatever happens between them. Hopefully things may work out, but if not....we will be there for him!
> 
> Thanks again everyone!
> -Randy
> *_


God bless ya.


----------



## Hairazor

You are a good parent Troll Wizard


----------



## Goblin

Going to my heart doctor this afternoon for my six month's checkup. Hope
everything goes okay. I worry that two surgeries may have stressed my heart
some. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## ATLfun

Went to Amaluna last night for my wife's birthday. It is Cirque du Soleil's latest travelling show. I even splurged for my mother-in-law to go so I should have enough points built up to survive any Halloween disagreement.


----------



## Hairazor

Fingers crossed Goblin


----------



## Headless

TW - you can only run with your children - not for them. The older I get, the more I appreciate what I put my parents through......

Health sagas continue with today's diagnosis of a mass in Shane's stomach which they are putting him on an urgent list to take a biopsy with concerns it may be malignant. Actually it wasn't diagnosed today - evidently it was diagnosed 3 weeks ago but no-one thought to tell him until he got to the specialist today. He was under the impression he was being referred for the kidney stones which still reside in him. I think we've had enough "toughness testing" this year to last us both a lifetime.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear that, Headless Sometimes it does seem as if problems come in unwanted batches like that. I know Shane will be able to depend on you for support, and you have us here to lean on when needed as well.


----------



## Hairazor

Dang Headless, not what anyone wants to hear! Prayers your way


----------



## RoxyBlue

And Goblin, you're going to live forever because as you've said yourself "I'm stuck here 'cause Heaven don't want me and the devil's afraid I'll take over!":jol:


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> And Goblin, you're going to live forever because as you've said yourself "I'm stuck here 'cause Heaven don't want me and the devil's afraid I'll take over!":jol:


Since then the devil has offered me a partnership, but I declined........it's either all or nothing!


----------



## Goblin

Went to the heart doctor for my 6 month checkup. Doing okay but he wants
to try a new medication that will help to strengthen the heart muscle. I will
start out at a low dose twice a day to see how I react to it. I will go back in
a month to see how it's working. If I do good then he will increase the dosage.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frank gets a new friend. He's just happy that he doesnt have to wear the skelly costume again this year.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Cool shot!


----------



## Copchick

Frank has a cool expression, kinda like "Really? Are you kiddin' me? I asked for treats, NOT this thing."

Look what I found! Rat slippers!


----------



## Death's Door

Goblin - good luck with the new meds. I hope they agree with ya. 

Copchick - I want those slippers. They are cool. First thing I thought was showing up food shopping in them. You would be surprised how many people shop in their pjs and slippers. I know it's comfortable but I think you can also wear comfortable clothes other than pjs.

Frank is cool. I don't think he is concerned with the competition.

Had a a chillaxin' night last night watching, "It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown!", "Abraham Lincoln, Vampire Hunter", and American Horror Story Freakshow. After that, I slept like a baby. Tonight, I checking out the TCM channel. Life is good.


----------



## Copchick

Lol! DD, you are so right about people shopping in pj's and slippers. I've always said that Wal Mart should be called the "come as you are" store. So many people look like they're ready for bed or just rolled out.

I've posted some pics of my Walking Dead premiere party here: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=39769&page=2


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, those slippers are RAD! And if I was going to wear slippers to Walmart those would be the ones!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I had to stop by CVS last night before coming home. While there I spoke to the manager (who was putting out Halloween decorations for a corp. visit. about buying their display skeleton after the season. She told me that if I would help her hang spider webs from the ceiling panels all the way down the aisle, she'd give me 50% off of the sale price of $19.97, but only if I would come back after the corporate visit. Needless to say, I spent almost an hour on a 16 foot folding ladder stringing up cotton spiderwebs for her and went and got my new skeleton this afternoon. I call that a win...


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*I don't know about the area where you live, but here in Oregon we are experiencing bumper crops of pumpkins. We have had tremendous weather this year, and it seems like everyone grew pumpkins to sell. I've been driving around out local area just to check out the pumpkin patch situation.

We are now into the middle of the month, and there are a lot of fields out there that still have a bunch, and I mean bunch of pumpkins for sale. With only two weekends to go before Halloween, there are still a huge amount of pumpkins to be had!

Maybe that will change in the coming weeks, but there is a ton of pumpkins still to buy. Prices have also come down since the first of the month. Stores are averaging about 18 cents a pound for these things. *_


----------



## Copchick

I don't know if it was just me, but I wasn't able to access this site from yesterday up until now. It looks like no one has posted anywhere during that time too. Is there anyone out there?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Had the same problem, I just thought it was antsy spirts. Or my glichy computer....


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

OMG the forum is back! YAY!

Thanks for the kind thoughts Roxy, Tina & Hairazor. 

I spent today painting the black fabric I purchased with paint for a dot room for the Scouts fundraiser. Don't use normal paint they said - it will soak into the fabric and you'll have to use multiple layers to get a solid paint finish. So I shelled out for the fabric paint which was four times the price of the normal stuff - GUESS WHAT........ It's soaking into the fabric. Not bleeding into it - but I'll still need 3 coats to get the finish I want. GRRRRR


----------



## DandyBrit

^ Yes - I was wondering what was happening. I was getting withdrawal without being able to log on.


Bio - you are a cheeky monkey!


----------



## Hairazor

I swear Bio, I love reading about your doings!

And yes, thank goodness Haunt is back!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Headless, you and Shane are in our thought. Hope the stomach issues are minor and the docs can take care of it quickly. I'm sure you'll be there for him for whatever is to come.


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy and I were away and without web access. We came home yesterday and couldn't get on the forum. Eek! Glad to see the forum is back, thanks Zombie-F!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:eekin:...It was as if a goblin or bogart took over the forum and would not let any of us members play yesterday....he was wily and willy, and spread havoc in his wake....goblins and bogarts are so fickle, but alas, they love the Halloween season.:winkin:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ok, you can remove the restaints, the forum is back up, I feel better now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, Zombie-F had to do a reboot to fix whatever the issue was with the forum. We hadn't been able to access for a day or so.

Good to be back!


----------



## Evil Queen

Whew! So it wasn't just me.


----------



## Bone Dancer

It's still here, just checking.


----------



## Hairazor

Feetloaf, it's what's for dinner! Just make a meatloaf and shape it, use onion slices for ankle area and bits of onion for toenails


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Now that is gross:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

Maybe a little pesto for toe fungus.


----------



## Copchick

Ewww, that is gross! They look like troll feet.


----------



## Headless

Hairazor said:


> Feetloaf, it's what's for dinner! Just make a meatloaf and shape it, use onion slices for ankle area and bits of onion for toenails


HAHAHAHA Love it! Feetloaf! I think I would have cooked the onion toenails a bit more though so they looked even more mouldy!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I just dropeed an almost full bottle of juice for my nicotine vapor and had it fall into a sink full of dish water. Guess that $6 was wasted. Now I have to wait until tomorrow to get some more. Good news is that I now get to try a new flavor. Bad news is that I'll have to clean my vape and build new coils for it. [email protected]


----------



## Troll Wizard

Copchick said:


> Ewww, that is gross! They look like troll feet.


_*Ohhhhhh pleeeeese....my feet don't look like that!*_


----------



## Copchick

Lol! My bad TW!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolo you know what I like? Slow Sunday mornings, time to reflect on things, laid back and lazy. BUT with Halloween only 12 days away, there is no time for laid back and lazy. Instead I'm in hyper mode up at 6:00 and pawing through props and deciding what fixes I will need for my morning Lowes run. I like the slow Sunday mornings, but I LOVE the frantic, swirling, too much to do tornado, that is the few weeks leading up to All Hallow's Eve. It quickens my blood and peaks my senses and the air is bright with all those October promises.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is dinner ready yet?:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Is dinner ready yet?:jol:


As soon as the smoke clears in the kitchen.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That's not far from the truth. Spooky1 was broiling country-style pork ribs and managed to set off the smoke alarm in the kitchen:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're watching "Hotel Transylvania" - hilarious movie.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*This one's for Goblin since he's always posting pics of kittens or cats on here. I thought he would get a kick out of this one!

*_









_*Nothing better to do but to lay around on the International Space Station!*_


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

I tried to post on the FIre & Ice thread, but it's closed. FYI: Lowe's inventory system stinks...when I went to buy these, the app on the worker's phone said they had two in stock, when they really had none.He then told me the app said a different local store had two...when I went there, they had three! So, maybe you (whomever was looking to buy a few) should actually call the store & see if you can find one... I dunno why they call them fire & ice, as with the green color thrown in they remind me more of circus colors.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Deb!

Spooky1 set up the sheet screen and projector upstairs last night in preparation for playing Halloween videos from AtmosFEARFX and Spectral Illusions in one of the bedroom windows. The kids across the street from us have been asking whether we were going to be showing them again.


----------



## scareme

We're back from Iowa, and hit the ground running. We have several things going on right now and we keep saying let's just concentrate on one thing today. We got everything cleared out of our Iowa house. We thought we were suppose to sign on the 15th, but found out the bank inspection hadn't even been scheduled yet. After Halloween I have to figure out what to do about the two garages full of stuff from the house. I was reading through some of the family papers and found a series from a law office in the 1940's between them and my grandfather, then later, my father. The last one stating, We still don't know how your father thought he could sell a farm he never even owned to begin with." lol You had to know my grandpa! I can't wait to see what else I'll find. 

I'm glad I was finished with the inside decorating before we left. Now I'm checking the outside props to see what needs work. Fingers crossed it doesn't rain this year. I have no back up plan as of yet.


----------



## randomr8

@ scareme - Please please please please - no rain for the next 2 weeks!

Went to a con this weekend instead working on Halloween. B-sides DC 14.
Happy Halloween to security - you get a different kinda fright. The keynote was great but might be too edgy and un-PC to post here from youtube (surprisingly I could be wrong). I enjoyed the hell out of it.


----------



## scareme

Sounds like you had a good weekend randomr. I bought a homemade, friendly scarecrow from a thrift store this summer. Yesterday I was tearing off the flowers, pumpkins and bonnet, and turning it into a dark lord warrior creature. My husband, after watching me a few minutes, said, "You're really sick." then walked away. I had such a big smile on my face. Only to a haunter, would that statement be a compliment. Sick was exactly what I was going for.


----------



## Goblin

No ill effects from the new med so far.

 My great niece has entered the culinary school in upstate New York. She
shares a room with another student. The place seems so be just about a
city within itself! It has it's on movie theater.....just costs a dollar or she
can pay 5.00 and watch movies there for a month! Students who do really
great can in the summer go to work in resteraunts in Disneyworld where
they can get extra training and get paid for it! What's more, Disney puts
them up at the hotel......FREE!

How do I apply at this school?


----------



## RoxyBlue

October 21 is:

Babbling Day - blah, blah, blah, blah, blah

Count Your Buttons Day - 15 on what I'm wearing

National Pumpkin Cheesecake Day - wish I had some right now


----------



## Bone Dancer

They dont let me have buttons here, or anything sharp.


----------



## scareme

^^:jol:^^


----------



## RoxyBlue

BD, you are such a card:jol:

The cheesy spider web is out and decked with spiders, and Spooky1 pulled out the projector last night. We tested the Bone Chillers video with the rear projection set up. Looked really good from the sidewalk outside, so we're good to start entertaining the neighbors with pre-Halloween shows.


----------



## scareme

I just got caught up on the posts on this thread from the week and a half I was gone. I have to say, when I got back, and couldn't access the site for a day, I was scared. I thought maybe Zombie shut the site down, and I didn't get a chance to say good by to anyone. Forget the forgot to by candy for Halloween and the toters are showing up nightmare. Living without my Hauntforum friends will be my new nightmare. I won't even try to catch up on the prop thread until after Halloween. I'm afraid it will give me too many ideas I'll want to use this year.


----------



## debbie5

I'm proudly wearing my H.F. hoodie today, and can I say: apart from a tiny bit of fading due to my kids forgetting and throwing it in the dryer twice, it looks BRAND NEW. Seriously- the best logo-ed hoodie I've purchased. Hubby keeps borrowing it for when he goes out on the porch to smoke his pipe...I told him to bugger off and put on a jacket..hands off my HF HOODIE! I"ve had many people and kids (no, kids are not people yet..LOL) ask me about H.F....


----------



## scareme

I know I will get payback, but I just can't help myself. Sorry my Texas friends, I'm weak.


----------



## randomr8

scareme said:


> i know i will get payback, but i just can't help myself. Sorry my texas friends, i'm weak.


hahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> I know I will get payback, but I just can't help myself. Sorry my Texas friends, I'm weak.


lol, I friggen love you. I wanted to post that so bad but was laying low to see if E posts started showing up!!

What's the best thing to come out of Oklahoma? I35... So everyone can get the hell out!! Just DRIVE NORTH


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Hate getting up while it's still dark out. That just seems wrong:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Years ago I worked third shift. During the fall and winter, you went in when it was dark and got home when it was dark. For three years I feel like an owl.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've worked in labs that had no windows, so there were times when I'd get up in the dark to go to work, come home in the dark, and never know if the sun had come out, and that was during daytime hours:googly:


----------



## Copchick

^ I know exactly what you mean, BD. I worked night shift for about 8 years or so. LOVED it, but I could never get used to sleeping during the day and I wouldn't get enough sleep no matter what. Glad my seniority is good enough that I can work any shift I want now.

Were you wondering if your city is the most appetizing for zombies? Check here...










Trulia calculated the survivability of the cities using the following criteria: highest walk score, lowest hardware store density, highest hospital density, and most congestion.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whew! Gaithersburg did not make the list:googly:

Then again, perhaps it was due to a lack of brains in our area.......


----------



## randomr8

Bone Dancer said:


> Years ago I worked third shift. During the fall and winter, you went in when it was dark and got home when it was dark. For three years I feel like an owl.


Opposite here: it was always light when I came out. 6 PM to 6 AM @ a nightclub.
Three years was it for me.


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, looks like I will have to shamble quite a distance from IA to get a decent meal


----------



## Hauntiholik

Denver? That's not far at all.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Personal update: School wise, I flunked out of my math flex course. But the upside is that I got to take Theater Appreciation course in it's place. The teacher is really fun and she looks like a cross between Deanna Troi from Star Trek TNG and Tula from My Big Fat Greek Wedding and she has the same kind of speech patterns too! This has become my favorite class!

ION: there was a student meeting after classes. we found out that the big wigs of the ALAMO colleges are voting to take out the title that states which field of study we completed off of our Degrees and Student Transcripts. Everyone starting with the freshmen from FALL 2014 and after will get the same generic degree and all mention of our field of study will be omitted from them.

Not happy about that, as it's been explained to me that when the time comes for me to get a good job with those long years of study, I won't be able to show proof that I studied in the field of the job I'n trying to apply for. This could really screw everyone over. What's worse is that no one asked any student how we felt about this decision! :madkin:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## randomr8

Happy! this weekend's weather is nice. AND only a low chance forecasted to be rainy in the final stretch. Hope that's right.


----------



## randomr8

spooky-lips


----------



## Hairazor

^ Hot Lips!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> ION: there was a student meeting after classes. we found out that the big wigs of the ALAMO colleges are voting to take out the title that states which field of study we completed off of our Degrees and Student Transcripts. Everyone starting with the freshmen from FALL 2014 and after will get the same generic degree and all mention of our field of study will be omitted from them.
> 
> Not happy about that, as it's been explained to me that when the time comes for me to get a good job with those long years of study, I won't be able to show proof that I studied in the field of the job I'n trying to apply for. This could really screw everyone over. What's worse is that no one asked any student how we felt about this decision! :madkin:


Your student transcript should still list what classes you took, so that would provide evidence of your field of study.

Can't remember whether my undergraduate degree shows a BS in Biology, but I do know that my first master's degree just says Master of Science without reference to Oceanography, which was my field of study.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

According to what I found out at the meeting, everything will be generic. There won't be any official title do the degrees or transcripts. It's supposed to make transfer between schools easier, but not everyone transfers and no one asked us how we feel about it. Even the teachers weren't allowed to talk about it to students.


----------



## debbie5

"Running" a fundraising dance and having to answer to the school's principal has been an interesting experiment. I'm used to holding the reins 100%. It's weird, cuz I'm still in control of most things, I'm just not used to having to get stuff approved before I do it..in every job I've ever worked, I pretty much was given full trust to just get sh*t DONE, and I did. I'm wasting so much time on reading & responding to emails & fielding dumbass questions from moms, all of which the principal should be doing. She has given me all the work, and none of the decision making ability. Arggghhh....that being said, my decision to cut WAY down on decorations has been lovely and very smart, seeing as it took me 2 hours just to hang strings of lights---the tape would not hold on the wall, so I had to devise a work-around & rehang them in places where the tape does hold...


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is National Bologna Day, which always brings to mind this charming commercial:






Here's a somewhat different approach to advertising bologna:






And one more for the road:


----------



## Copchick

I know that Lord Homicide will be so upset when he finds out that Honey Boo Boo has been cancelled. At least he still has The Bachelorette to watch.

https://tv.yahoo.com/blogs/tv-news/...-june-is-dating-a-sex-offender-160326154.html


----------



## Lord Homicide

LOL. Hell yeah it was canceled. Sugar Bear cheated on June. My wife thinks I should start tweeting one-liners about reality shows. Something about alcohol makes me funnier I guess. My all-time favorite one-liner about the Bachelor series was "The grand prize is an engagement to a stranger?" FrenchConnectionUK THAT!! Give me a jackpot twice the amount you pay me to be on the show! *Keep in mind that I did not watch them until I met her.*

ROXY, thank you for posting BOLOGNA DAY. Here's a clip from one of my favorite horrible movies, Troll 2!! This is edited. If you have not seen the movie, I highly recommend it. You will laugh your ass off. P5, do not deter people from this (it is better than Wiseau's The Room).


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^LordH, surely you jest...better than The Room?! Not even possible.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:^LordH, surely you jest...better than The Room?! Not even possible.


honey, anything is better than The Room


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hairazor

So agree ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

We had dinner at a Moroccan/Mediterranean restaurant this evening after finding out there would be an hour wait at Bonefish. Turned out to be a wonderful choice - had a dish called chicken bastilla (or B'stilla), translated as "pie from heaven". It's chicken, eggs, almonds, saffron, and honey baked in phyllo and topped with sugar and cinnamon. Very yum


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, the vandalizing little twits got me tonight. Got home from work to find three tombstones thrown over in the neighbors yard, my new hanging corpse stripped(Granted, it was just dollar store armor treated with Brutal Rust, but still) and knocked over, and my few LED floods near the street stolen. All in all, I'm glad it wasn't worse, but it still irritates me.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Bio, sorry to hear about the vandalism. We should be able to set things up early without fear, but the sad truth is that the longer things are out, the greater the chance of something like that happening. And even if people don't cause problems, Mother Nature still can take a shot at a display.


----------



## Copchick

Each of us has reasons why we choose to go over the top stressing ourselves with getting our decorations up and complete. I just had my fulfillment. It's a beautiful day here and I saw a car pull up right in front of my steps. The driver got out and opened the passenger door. I had visitors. I went outside and the man said he had "someone who wanted to see the decorations and he's handicapped." He had his adult son Jacob swing his legs around so he could see out of the car. I cannot tell you how I feel right now to have seen such joy in Jacob's face looking at everything. I'm glad I had things out for him to see. It was so worth the work and time. They stayed for about ten minutes or so. It's a good day.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Good for you, Copchick......Good for you! *_


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

CC, I love hearing that kind of story. So much of what we do for Halloween is just for our love of the holiday, but what a difference it makes when you know it brings joy to someone else.

Last year an older gentleman who was visiting his adult daughter in our neighborhood stopped by while we were setting up in the yard. We chatted about the display for several minutes and he told me just looking at it made him feel like a kid again. It definitely made my day:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Copchick said:


> Each of us has reasons why we choose to go over the top stressing ourselves with getting our decorations up and complete. I just had my fulfillment. It's a beautiful day here and I saw a car pull up right in front of my steps. The driver got out and opened the passenger door. I had visitors. I went outside and the man said he had "someone who wanted to see the decorations and he's handicapped." He had his adult son Jacob swing his legs around so he could see out of the car. I cannot tell you how I feel right now to have seen such joy in Jacob's face looking at everything. I'm glad I had things out for him to see. It was so worth the work and time. They stayed for about ten minutes or so. It's a good day.





RoxyBlue said:


> CC, I love hearing that kind of story. So much of what we do for Halloween is just for our love of the holiday, but what a difference it makes when you know it brings joy to someone else.
> 
> Last year an older gentleman who was visiting his adult daughter n our neighborhood stopped by while we were setting up in the yard. We chatted about the display for several minutes and he told me just looking at it made him feel like a kid again. It definitely made my day:jol:


Both of these stories makes my heart smile. I love the holiday too, but there is nothing like the joy you feel when those TOTs walk up, see your display and get those big grins on their faces. It makes all those hours of working props worth it all.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ever notice how, when you give your dog a bath, you get one, too?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LOL, ROxy, I have 4 dogs. A 20 pound dachshund(It's really her house, we're just allowed to give her food, water and attention), a 28 pound german shepherd "puppy, a 40 pound pit bull, and a 60 pound pit bull. When it's "bath time at our house, you get drowned. Especially Grimm, the german shepherd. He likes to wait until he is covered in soap, then shake extra vigorously. Furry little jerk.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

^ Lol!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bio, sounds like the dachshund was a cat in a former life


----------



## RoxyBlue

Something to think about:


----------



## randomr8

Martha Stewart does Punk

As one hailing from Punk and New Wave roots, I just find this bizarre. Do like the skulls and jols.:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Ever notice how, when you give your dog a bath, you get one, too?


Yes! Everytime I give Jack a bath, I get soaked through. After the first time, I had to go out and buy a pair of men's trunks to protect myself as he likes to hang on to my thigh for dear life. LOL

Thankfully, Bruiser has never given me trouble..he just sits pitifully on one side of the tub and looks at me like I'm the executioner.


----------



## randomr8

How do I know I'm a haunter? There are spiderwebs in the linguini.


----------



## Goblin

This is for Copchick...............


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> ...had a dish called chicken bastilla (or B'stilla), translated as "pie from heaven". It's chicken, eggs, almonds, saffron, and honey baked in phyllo and topped with sugar and cinnamon. Very yum


What you and me consider "pies from heaven" are vastly different. Mine is Peanut Butter Cream Pie.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> ...Furry little jerk.


LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> What you and me consider "pies from heaven" are vastly different. Mine is Peanut Butter Cream Pie.


As are pecan pie, pumpkin pie, and Boston cream pie, particularly if made with a graham cracker crust


----------



## Copchick

Aren't all pies from heaven? (Except cherry; Cherry pies are yucky and are from hell.) :devil:


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> As are pecan pie, pumpkin pie, and Boston cream pie, particularly if made with a graham cracker crust


Well, yeah.. 



Copchick said:


> Aren't all pies from heaven? (Except cherry; Cherry pies are yucky and are from hell.) :devil:


 Damn it... I guess I'll be gorging on those for eternity. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## scareme

I'm beat.


----------



## Evil Queen

Copchick said:


> Aren't all pies from heaven? (Except cherry; Cherry pies are yucky and are from hell.) :devil:


Nooooo cherry pies are delicious!


----------



## booberry crunch

Banana cream pie....mmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Finished running lights tonight, did a few fog tests, and tried out my lightning FX box. Things went fairly well, and I got visited by some friends who run a local haunt. We talked for a while, then the owner asked if I would be interested in working on their haunt in the coming year. Of course, I said I wouldn't mind doing either commission work or even working with them as a paid partner. So we shall see what they would like to have built, and how much they will be willing to pay.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 is taking today and tomorrow off in preparation for setting up the yard. Last night he pulled a lot of props out of the crawl space, so I was greeted by large spiders, bones, and body parts when I went down to the laundry room. We have two last-minute tombstones in the works - got them at Target and are giving them a makeover. They actually didn't look all that bad, but they had some glitter on them which, of course, has to go I glued another layer of foam on the back of each to thicken them up and we should have them repainted by tomorrow - maybe:googly:

I'll be taking tomorrow off as well - it will be a long day of set up and take down, but hopefully the weather will favor us.


----------



## Spooklights

I'm really looking forward to tomorrow! I have off work, and all we have left to do is put the guide ropes up to keep people on the walk. I have a new costume to try out, and my sister is coming down to give out candy with us. I can't wait!


----------



## randomr8

scareme said:


> I'm beat.


Right there with ya.


----------



## Bone Dancer




----------



## Pumpkin5

*What a Wonderful Guy!*

:jol: A package arrived today, with wonderful graphic letters on front that said To: Pumpkin5! WHAT? Inside was a wonderfully wonderful t-shirt and art print, that has inscribed: _Highbury Cemetery_

















Talk about a fellow haunter making your day! WooHoo! Very sincere thanks to Mr.HB and his wonderful giving nature. The t-shirt is as soft as butter and unbelievably cool. What a great precursor for Halloween night! Thank you Highbury, all the way from the bottom of my orange and black heart! The art print I'm having framed and it will hang in my studio, and the shirt will quickly become my most favorite "T" to wear.


----------



## Copchick

^ Nice!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bone Dancer said:


>


^:eekin:I'm the one screaming....so much to do...so much to do....:biggrinkin:


----------



## randomr8

Very Nice P5 !


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing beats coming home from church choir rehearsal and seeing ghosts, jackos, glowing eyes, and spectral spirits in the windows, along with three skellies on the roof


----------



## debbie5

I haven't put my graveyard up in 2 years...I CANNOT remember the trick of how to get the 4 flood lights down into the yard and get the strings of lights & spots on the porch also lit, all with only 6 electrical outlets. It's 1am, and I gave up, as I am freezing and my brain is fried. Will have to figure it out in the morning...gonna have some toast & tea to warm up, crank up the electric mattress pad & try to sleep. Good luck everyone & happy haunting!!


----------



## Troll Wizard

RoxyBlue said:


> Nothing beats coming home from church choir rehearsal and seeing ghosts, jackos, glowing eyes, and spectral spirits in the windows, along with three skellies on the roof


_*Can't tell you how many times I've seen that too! My mom used to teach Sunday School for some 32 years before retiring. Anyone coming to our house when I was growing up would ask us how we could hang up such things celebrating Halloween, and still be involved in church?

My mom would tell them "You know....that's between God and my family!" "He hasn't struck us down yet, so keep your dang comments to yourself!" (That's her putting it nicely to those who would ask) this is how I learned to celebrate Halloween, because of my mother, she loved a good scare, I can tell you!!!!

She's up in Heaven now, telling God how to decorate the pearly gate for Halloween right now!

Way to go MOM!!!!

Happy Halloween Everybody.....:jol:
*_


----------



## Goblin

Managed to get everything done today. Fixed up my cemetery first then did
the front porch. Ready for tonight......even if nobody shows up as usual!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Don't forget to check out the day after Halloween sales.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*sigh* This is the first year I've ever put decorations out early...and of course it rained this morning. Thankfully, I wasn't all that worried as the rest of my decor is still protected on the back porch. Happy that the storm passed. College hasn't made things easy since I normally spend all day setting up. Now I'll only have 2 and 1/2 hours to set things up. Yay me! However, I don't have a whole lot to set up. Also, my niece is coming over for the first time to help out with candy. 

My costume is ready and it's gonna be alot spookier!

Happy Hauntings everyone!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have to finish painting two more stones so I can start setting up the graveyard. And so the madness begins......


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## scareme

Happy Halloween Everyone!!!! Just came inside to warm up my fingers. None of my help is showing up until 1:00. I'll be worn out by then. Hope the day is good for everybody. I'll check back in later if I can. Have fun!


----------



## Copchick

CAPTURED! Whoo hoooo!!!

http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/31/us/pennsylvania-eric-frein-arrest/index.html

After hearing about his capture this morning, I couldn't help but have tears. I know exactly what the sentiment is for them to put the slain officer's handcuffs on him when they took him into custody, and to transport him in the trooper's car to the barracks where it all started. It's fitting. Excellent work and kudos to the Pennsylvania State Police and all who were involved in the search and capture this murderer.

.


----------



## Hairazor

Amen ^


----------



## Zurgh

Happy Halloween!

On the down side, it's raining, so less tots. 
On the up side? More leftover candy!


----------



## Spooklights

What a great night! It's pretty cold, but no rain. WeVe had somewhere close to 200 people so far, with more coming down the street. I'd better get back to business!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Everything was well until dusk ... just about to get things started, and the wind and rain came. Rained off and on all evening. Had a good turn out, all considered. About a hundred tots. Going to assess everything in the morning, and see if I can reset and get some good pics and video.

In my next life, I think I'll be a weather man. I won't have to be good at my job, and not have to worry about getting fired.


----------



## randomr8

Best night!. 
1) three 11 year oid(girl) actors -creepy as ****. Best quote from them - " I have extra blood and bobbie pins." ( one shook like an addict. One recited rhymes creepy) I'm so lucky. 
2) grups standing out from for 20 minutes enjoying the view.
3)Froggy's fog juice is worth it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Great night and now we're exhausted. So worth it, though.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm exhausted, knee hurts and I can barely walk, but tonight was great. We had about a hundred tots. The weather was cool but dry and no wind. It was a good night. 

Now to relax with a glass of champagne and some birthday cake.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Good night minus the wind and bit of rain, but the display looked good. Threw my voice out something horrible, but I guess that's what I get for screaming and yelling so much.

My neighbors who used to do more halloween stuff gave me their fog machine, I didn't see that coming. It's a nice machine, and it was super nice of them to give it to me. 

All around great night.


----------



## Troll Wizard




----------



## Goblin

No TOTS as usual. I think most of them go to the mall or several of the churches.


----------



## DocK

It's already over... :-( 
Now we have to put it all away again untill next year...


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

We had more wind last night than we did after last year's Chili Cookoff! Had to take down a lot of stuff, so no recreation for pics and vids today. 

Some. good things happened last night though, in spite of the rain. More ToTs than last year. One kid refused to come up the driveway, strarted crying, and threw his mask and candy bag on the ground a ran home. (He's five and he lives just a few doors down. He watched me build the haunt, but I don't think he was ready for the results. He came back and got his candy, and all is right with tha world.)
A large group said mine was the best house in the neighborhood, and that they look forward to it every year.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Time to check out the after Halloween sales


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*My Minion and I*

My minion, aka Katelyn the masquerading Vampire and Myself, the plushy ghoul.
First year ever spending Halloween at my house. She handled the TOTs wonderfully since I scared too many younglings. She tells me she really fun time. Mostly because she was allowed to mouth off to me without getting trouble. It was a perfect Master/Servent act. The visitors got a kick out of it! That and I gave her half of the leftover candy when the night was over.










Me by myself









I'll post the haunt pics later, my niece has them on her phone.
My sister tells me that this was my best costume yet. Just a simple 5 dollar nylon mask and the cane was paid for via my insurance when I twisted my knee a few weeks ago. I really did need it cause I was in pain...but it worked perfectly into the look I was going for. I call this look, The Hag.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Morning after Halloween I always discover muscles I never knew I had. Time for some aspirin:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

5 more days to regular programming. Can't wait... Now if I could just find... that bottle of whiskey till the midterms are over.


----------



## Copchick

Midterms, LordH?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So we're outside taking it down this morning, and a car pulls up. Apparently, we made an impression, because this kid had bugged his dad until dad brought him back over to see the display again. 

Dad explains what is going on, and I invite the kid to come around the fence and check out the scenery. While kid is doing that( guided by my son) Dad and I are talking. Dad says that they look forward to our yard each year. I tell him we have contemplated doing a full walk-through but were blocked by the city council this year due to my dropping the ball with getting permits and inspections. He says that if we decide to go for it for 2015, let him know, and hands me a card. Dad does home remodeling, and always has a lot of scrap wood and building materials.
After they leave, I tell my wife, my brother in law, and Darrel what Dad was saying. After sitting down and discussing it, we decide to attempt to crowd fund the haunt and try to offset the cost of expanding to over triple our current size. I have an appointment Tuesday afternoon with our city council, the fire marshal, and the building inspector to discuss the things I need to line up in order to be able to open for next year. Wish me luck, folks!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Midterms, LordH?


midterm elections


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't forget to turn clocks back one hour tonight. Daylight savings time ends at 2:00AM Sunday morning.


----------



## Goblin

We'd be working 12 hour shifts in the mill when we went off DST. We'd have
5 hours left to go, then the clock is moved back and we had 6 again! Good
thing was we got paid for 13 hours!


----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> Each of us has reasons why we choose to go over the top stressing ourselves with getting our decorations up and complete. I just had my fulfillment. It's a beautiful day here and I saw a car pull up right in front of my steps. The driver got out and opened the passenger door. I had visitors. I went outside and the man said he had "someone who wanted to see the decorations and he's handicapped." He had his adult son Jacob swing his legs around so he could see out of the car. I cannot tell you how I feel right now to have seen such joy in Jacob's face looking at everything. I'm glad I had things out for him to see. It was so worth the work and time. They stayed for about ten minutes or so. It's a good day.


What a lovely story Tina. THIS is definitely one of those really lovely moments that make doing what we do worthwhile!



RoxyBlue said:


> Ever notice how, when you give your dog a bath, you get one, too?


EVERY week Roxy............. Every Week.......



RoxyBlue said:


> Something to think about:


I'm not sure what your point is..... I thought the camera was the logical choice LOL



Pumpkin5 said:


> A package arrived today, with wonderful graphic letters on front that said To: Pumpkin5! WHAT? Inside was a wonderfully wonderful t-shirt and art print, that has inscribed: _Highbury Cemetery_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a fellow haunter making your day! WooHoo! Very sincere thanks to Mr.HB and his wonderful giving nature. The t-shirt is as soft as butter and unbelievably cool. What a great precursor for Halloween night! Thank you Highbury, all the way from the bottom of my orange and black heart! The art print I'm having framed and it will hang in my studio, and the shirt will quickly become my most favorite "T" to wear.


That is just awesome P5!!!



RoxyBlue said:


> Morning after Halloween I always discover muscles I never knew I had. Time for some aspirin


Amen to that!



BioHazardCustoms said:


> So we're outside taking it down this morning, and a car pulls up. Apparently, we made an impression, because this kid had bugged his dad until dad brought him back over to see the display again.
> 
> Dad explains what is going on, and I invite the kid to come around the fence and check out the scenery. While kid is doing that( guided by my son) Dad and I are talking. Dad says that they look forward to our yard each year. I tell him we have contemplated doing a full walk-through but were blocked by the city council this year due to my dropping the ball with getting permits and inspections. He says that if we decide to go for it for 2015, let him know, and hands me a card. Dad does home remodeling, and always has a lot of scrap wood and building materials.
> After they leave, I tell my wife, my brother in law, and Darrel what Dad was saying. After sitting down and discussing it, we decide to attempt to crowd fund the haunt and try to offset the cost of expanding to over triple our current size. I have an appointment Tuesday afternoon with our city council, the fire marshal, and the building inspector to discuss the things I need to line up in order to be able to open for next year. Wish me luck, folks!


Yep - another one of those moments and how awesome Bio!!!!!!

Well our fundraiser for the Scouts managed to raise about $1400. I was a little disappointed but given it poured rain all day Saturday I can't really complain. We still raised $800 more than last year and the Scouts are ecstatic so who am I to judge.

Debrief and planning for 2015 already began.


----------



## Copchick

I am being a total slug today. I had planned on putting things away tomorrow but Mom decided to invite friends over for dinner tomorrow to see the decorations. So taking down the decorations is delayed. We're having a strange fall here. Some trees are totally bare yet the more delicate trees still have all their leaves. I think I'll do yard work tomorrow. I love the smell of the leaves. Gotta go slug some more.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know what you mean about being a slug right after Halloween, CC. We took almost everything down after the last ToT left on Friday and vowed to let the start of cleanup wait a day or so. As a result, our formal living room looked like this:

DSCF7177 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF7180 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF7178 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

We did manage to get the skellies and tombstones put into the crawlspace earlier today - enough for now, since I want to take Spooky1 out for a birthday dinner.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Lord Homicide

For you bronco fans out there...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Almost time for Walking Dead and my last drink of the year. Kraken Rum and a Pepsi on the last day off after Halloween, with my feet up watching Rick and his crew survive. THIS is the good life.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I always admire Maree because she always quotes people and comments and does lots of people in one post...I can't figure that out...so I will do it the less inspired way...Good luck Bio on getting all your ducks in a row for 2015, I'm pulling for you. Tina, what is one more day or two? I'm sure you will inspire and awe somebody that will get to enjoy your decorating flair, so think of it as not being slug, but an artist letting people enjoy you art. Roxy, I know exactly how you feel, but I know you'll get it done in your own time. I took Saturday off to hit the after Halloween sales with my sister, plus it was raining. I got some good bargains...and today I got up to a chilly 43 and started taking the decorations down. At 7:15, I put the last skeleton in the back shed and pulled the garage door down. I still have props out of their boxes in the sunroom, but two of my sisters are coming over tomorrow to put those away for me, while I'm at work.  And my vow for 2015 is to organize everything and start building a prop or two a month....starting in this month.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I always admire Maree because she always quotes people and comments and does lots of people in one post...I can't figure that out...so I will do it the less inspired way...


To respond to multiple posts in one fell swoop, first click on the icon to the immediate right of the quote icon (bottom right hand side of the post) for each post you want to respond to. That's the multiquote icon, and it will turn red when you click on it. Once you've selected that icon in the posts of interest, click on "post reply" (not "quick reply") located near the bottom left of the page right above the purple Quick Reply bar. That will create a dialogue box with all the quotes you selected. All you need to do is insert your responses between each quote.

Hauntiholik clued me in on that technique a few years ago when I didn't have a clue as to how people did the multiquote thingy.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lord Homicide said:


> For you bronco fans out there...


I didn't watch - I was putting props away.


----------



## goneferal

I just want to thank all of you from HF for being here. I hope all had a wonderful holiday. Here's to next year!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I always admire Maree because she always quotes people and comments and does lots of people in one post........


OH P5 don't give too much credit. The only reason I do it is because I would FORGET ALL THE THINGS I WANT TO COMMENT ON HAHAHAHAHAHA

Well folks it is all over for another year. Everything is packed up here although I will need to go through all my plastic tubs and put things where they should be.

One thing I am absolutely devastated by is that my dot room curtains were absolutely filthy when I got them home so I popped them in the wash on a handwash cycle and the dye ran in the black fabric so I now have gray dots that will ALL need to be removed and replaced as they will absolutely not reflect black light next year. Devastated as it took HOURS OF SEWING to get them on there.............

Oh well - it looked good while it lasted...........


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hauntiholik said:


> I didn't watch - I was putting props away.


probably better that you didn't. There were a few replays that showed manning pissed at an incomplete pass or something and I'm pretty sure he didn't say Omaha. Lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here it is November and there are still blooms and green berries on our strawberry plants and peppers trying to ripen on the pepper plants. The trees, however, are firmly of the opinion that fall is here and are dropping leaves rapidly.


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> To respond to multiple posts in one fell swoop, first click on the icon to the immediate right of the quote icon (bottom right hand side of the post) for each post you want to respond to. That's the multiquote icon, and it will turn red when you click on it. Once you've selected that icon in the posts of interest, click on "post reply" (not "quick reply") located near the bottom left of the page right above the purple Quick Reply bar. That will create a dialogue box with all the quotes you selected. All you need to do is insert your responses between each quote.
> 
> Hauntiholik clued me in on that technique a few years ago when I didn't have a clue as to how people did the multiquote thingy.


:jol:You know Roxy...you are sort of, kind of amazing. Thanks!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Goblin said:


>


Ha! Ha! Love this one Gobbie!



Headless said:


> OH P5 don't give too much credit. The only reason I do it is because I would FORGET ALL THE THINGS I WANT TO COMMENT ON HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Well folks it is all over for another year. Everything is packed up here although I will need to go through all my plastic tubs and put things where they should be.
> 
> One thing I am absolutely devastated by is that my dot room curtains were absolutely filthy when I got them home so I popped them in the wash on a handwash cycle and the dye ran in the black fabric so I now have gray dots that will ALL need to be removed and replaced as they will absolutely not reflect black light next year. Devastated as it took HOURS OF SEWING to get them on there.............
> 
> Oh well - it looked good while it lasted...........


Nope, nope, nope. I still admire you. Good luck getting those curtains fixed.


Lord Homicide said:


> probably better that you didn't. There were a few replays that showed manning pissed at an incomplete pass or something and I'm pretty sure he didn't say Omaha. Lol


You are what my Mama always called a pot stirrer.:devil:



RoxyBlue said:


> Here it is November and there are still blooms and green berries on our strawberry plants and peppers trying to ripen on the pepper plants. The trees, however, are firmly of the opinion that fall is here and are dropping leaves rapidly.


My hybrid Magnolia has blooms....WHAT??? (Ta Da Roxy, you are so great to clue me in)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:You know Roxy...you are sort of, kind of amazing. Thanks!


I learned from the best


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*This will be me in about 4 weeks! Or is it 3 weeks? Can never tell with Thanksgiving!
*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have to get up at 6:30AM tomorrow. Why am I still up?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I like how that now Halloween is over the weather gets better.


----------



## Goblin

My sister Barbara has been sick on her stomach and throwing up the past 
couple of days. She went to the ER today. They said she was badly dehydrated
and they were worried about her kidneys. They are running tests to find out
what's been making her sick. It might be acid reflux. I have it and I know how
bad it can be if left untreated. I have a take a nexium each day. Anyway, right
now they're giving her fluids and meds intraveinously. I will let you know how
things develop.


----------



## Lord Homicide

*...AND BE SMART.*


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm looking forward to my phone not ringing, my mailbox having less stuff in it and commercials on the tv about medical solutions to mental and bodily dysfunctions.

Are we there yet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Amen to that

Goblin, hope your sister gets a good diagnosis and gets on the road to proper treatment.

Today is King Tut Day, which always brings to mind this song:


----------



## deadSusan

"He's gotta condo made of stona." Love it!

I'm with you on the election ads. I am so glad this is the last day!


----------



## goneferal

Nervous... My new boss gets elected tonight. I hate working for elected office every once in a while. I think I'll watch House of cards (our office is a tiny minor, local one) I've been comparing some people's antics to House of Cards as a joke. That and Game of Thrones. I really think a few people in this race would fight to the death with swords over an 80k a year job. Is it worth it? Just let all us lowly schmucks do our job for you whoever it is.


----------



## Copchick

Oh man Roxy, that's a blast from the past! Thanks for the song worm.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Tonight, I'm heartbroken. The cops came to my house today to give me a card with the number to the M.E. My younger brother died last night...we didn't find out till today. I'm all out of tears to shed. Never saw this coming.


----------



## goneferal

Oh Dark Angel, so sorry to hear about your loss. I work in the "industry". If you need any advice, please let me know. That is the worst way to find out about the bad news. My deepest condolences. Please PM me if you need any help.


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm so sorry DA.


----------



## Hairazor

Dark Angel, my heart is sad for your loss. I wish for you strength and comfort in the days ahead.


----------



## Goblin

I am so sorry for your loss DA. My thoughts and prayers are with you and
your family.


----------



## debbie5

Oh DA--.I am so sorry for your loss. That is mind boggling. I wish I lived near you to help in some way.


----------



## Copchick

DA, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Time for me to go get my batteries changed. Acually they unplug the old ICD, remove it and drop in a new one. Should be good for another five years or so. Fairly easy deal. The hard part is not eating anything since last nite.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay William! I'll be praying for a smooth operation....and remember to be nice to the nurses.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That is so shocking, DA. I'm sorry to hear it and even sorrier that you found out the way you did. A huge hug to you and prayers for your family.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

DA, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Spooklights

DA, I'm so sorry you had to find out about your brother that way. My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## randomr8

Condolences DA. Thoughts to you and yours.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Thank you for the prayers and encouragement.


----------



## scareme

My prayers to you and your family DA. Was that your brother who had joined the military? 

BD, I hope the new batteries work out as well as the last ones did.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is Saxophone Day, and here's a video of a well known piece of music in honor of the event. P.S. I have no idea where this girl is taking a breath as she plays.


----------



## Copchick

Holy smokes! I'm out of breath just watching.

What's your Pet Peeve? Mine is, and women will know exactly what I'm talking about, guys you may. Ever notice that when you're in a public restroom the toilet paper holder is about a foot from the floor? I hate that. You have to reach way down to get the paper and then be careful not to let it hit the floor while you're gathering your bundle. I don't understand why they need to be that low. While we're in the restroom, why is it that stalls are so small that when you open the door, it's about three inches from the front of the toilet forcing you to squeeze to either side of the toilet, all the while trying not to brush against it, in order to open the door? 

What peeve's you?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:joleople that drive slow in the left lane...seriously? It's the PASSING LANE, not the "Dum-de-dum-de-do' lane. I wish I had a "James Bond" missile launcher on my car when I get behind one of those idiots.:devil: And don't even get me started on people who are driving with their cell phones stuck to their ear. (Road Rage much?):devil:


----------



## bobzilla

Good Lord!!!
Gangway everyone! OO5 coming through  HA HA! 











Pumpkin5 said:


> :joleople that drive slow in the left lane...seriously? It's the PASSING LANE, not the "Dum-de-dum-de-do' lane. I wish I had a "James Bond" missile launcher on my car when I get behind one of those idiots.:devil: And don't even get me started on people who are driving with their cell phones stuck to their ear. (Road Rage much?):devil:


----------



## scareme

Both good ones. When someone uses an apology to state their case again. "I'm sorry, but I did it because.... . I don't want to hear your side of it again. Just say sorry, period. 

I'm putting my props away. Why doesn't anything fit back in the box it came out of? Can boxes shrink like clothes do?


----------



## debbie5

My mind keeps coming back to my kind haunt friend, D.A....please know I'm praying for you and your family. I can't imagine the heartbreak. (((Amy))


----------



## debbie5

and in other news: 
As I put up the strings of LED Christmas lights that someone anonymously sent to us last year, I get teary eyed again....thanks for making Christmas lights affordable so my kids can enjoy the same tradition hubby & I grew up with!  LEDS draw so little power, hubby is happy to keep them on!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm praying for you and your family DA


----------



## Death's Door

Finally back online after the modem decided to go a few days before Halloween. So much to read.

DA - I am so sorry for your loss. Prayers going out to you and your family.


----------



## booberry crunch

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, DA. My deepest condolences.


----------



## goneferal

So I got this remark posted on my blog today- I am an American man, and I have decided to boycott American women. In a nutshell, American women are the most likely to cheat on you, to divorce you, to get fat, to steal half of your money in the divorce courts, don’t know how to cook or clean, don’t want to have children, etc. Therefore, what intelligent man would want to get involved with American women?

American women are generally immature, selfish, extremely arrogant and self-centered, mentally unstable, irresponsible, and highly unchaste. The behavior of most American women is utterly disgusting, to say the least.

This blog is my attempt to explain why I feel American women are inferior to foreign women (non-American women), and why American men should boycott American women, and date/marry only foreign (non-American) women.

BOYCOTT AMERICAN WOMEN!

My response- "You go loser"


----------



## Hauntiholik

goneferal, if you google part of that message, you'll see it's been spammed everywhere.


----------



## scareme

Wow, somebody is pretty bitter, aren't they? Somehow I don't think there are to many American women out there crying themselves to sleep tonight. 

I wanted to share with my forum family about my first and almost last toters of the night, Friday night. The first two were two adults in mask that were mysteriously quite. I thought of the people out there that said they wouldn't give candy to adults. I'm glad I did because it was my brother and his wife. They surprised us and drove down from Lincoln, NE. to spend Halloween with us. They told us they had asked off from work already in Jan.. That's how long they had been planning it. What really surprised me is this is my brother that doesn't celebrate Halloween for religious reasons. His daughters, now grown, were never allowed to tot themselves. My brother and sister-in-law helped pass out candy, and helped us teardown at the end of the night. They had a really good time and said they would do it again. You could have knocked me over with a feather.
At the end of the night, we were getting ready to wrap it up, my brother was talking to a lady, and he told her she needed to talk to me. She told me they used to live in the neighborhood, and had moved this last year. She said they had gone out toting with the kids, and there were even some houses in their new neighborhood that were decorated up. They had finished toting, and were watching TV, when she and her husband said, it's not Halloween until we've gone to the "photo-op" house. (She said that's what they call our house). So they all piled in the car to come to our house and take pictures of their kids at our place. She told me they will always come back, and if we are ever not here, it will crush them. I was so happy to hear that. And glad that my brother had heard it too. Maybe now he understands why I do this. It was the perfect ending to a really great night. I just love Halloween magic, you know what I mean?


----------



## goneferal

scareme said:


> Wow, somebody is pretty bitter, aren't they? Somehow I don't think there are to many American women out there crying themselves to sleep tonight.
> 
> I wanted to share with my forum family about my first and almost last toters of the night, Friday night. The first two were two adults in mask that were mysteriously quite. I thought of the people out there that said they wouldn't give candy to adults. I'm glad I did because it was my brother and his wife. They surprised us and drove down from Lincoln, NE. to spend Halloween with us. They told us they had asked off from work already in Jan.. That's how long they had been planning it. What really surprised me is this is my brother that doesn't celebrate Halloween for religious reasons. His daughters, now grown, were never allowed to tot themselves. My brother and sister-in-law helped pass out candy, and helped us teardown at the end of the night. They had a really good time and said they would do it again. You could have knocked me over with a feather.
> At the end of the night, we were getting ready to wrap it up, my brother was talking to a lady, and he told her she needed to talk to me. She told me they used to live in the neighborhood, and had moved this last year. She said they had gone out toting with the kids, and there were even some houses in their new neighborhood that were decorated up. They had finished toting, and were watching TV, when she and her husband said, it's not Halloween until we've gone to the "photo-op" house. (She said that's what they call our house). So they all piled in the car to come to our house and take pictures of their kids at our place. She told me they will always come back, and if we are ever not here, it will crush them. I was so happy to hear that. And glad that my brother had heard it too. Maybe now he understands why I do this. It was the perfect ending to a really great night. I just love Halloween magic, you know what I mean?


That was so cool to read about your neighbors. So cool!


----------



## goneferal

Hauntiholik said:


> goneferal, if you google part of that message, you'll see it's been spammed everywhere.


I still found it amusing to find on my blog. I never get spam there. We've had a hoot over it on FB.


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, what a great start and end to Halloween!

Goneferal, it sounds like a guy who can't get an American woman because women here don't think we are doormats for men


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> My prayers to you and your family DA. Was that your brother who had joined the military?


No, this is the other one. The oldest younger brother. It was really unexpected and none of us saw it coming. My parents and other siblings are flying in tomorrow to do the arrangements and settle Drew's affairs.


----------



## Goblin

My sister is starting to recover. Her kidneys were weak but okay. They still
haven't determined what caused it yet.


----------



## Copchick

Hairazor said:


> ...it sounds like a guy who can't get an American woman because women here don't think we are doormats for men


I think you're right!



scareme said:


> ...And glad that my brother had heard it too. Maybe now he understands why I do this. It was the perfect ending to a really great night. I just love Halloween magic, you know what I mean?


Scareme, that is such an awesome surprise! How nice it is that they wanted to share in your love for Halloween. Maybe his heart grew ten times it's size after hearing you former neighbor's story, how you've been an influence of Halloween happiness.



goneferal said:


> So I got this remark posted on my blog today- I am an American man, and I have decided to boycott American women...
> 
> My response- "You go loser"


Perfect response! I'm sure he's either a loser or as Haunti said, just spam.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know, that spammer could substitute the word "men" everywhere he has "women" and it would make about the same amount of sense........:googly: Some folks just like to post volatile things to get a rise.

Today is Bittersweet Chocolate with Almonds Day. Bittersweet or not, chocolate and almonds are a lovely pairing.


----------



## Lord Homicide

goneferal said:


> So I got this remark posted on my blog today- I am an American man, and I have decided to boycott American women. In a nutshell, American women are the most likely to cheat on you, to divorce you, to get fat, to steal half of your money in the divorce courts, don't know how to cook or clean, don't want to have children, etc. Therefore, what intelligent man would want to get involved with American women?
> 
> American women are generally immature, selfish, extremely arrogant and self-centered, mentally unstable, irresponsible, and highly unchaste. The behavior of most American women is utterly disgusting, to say the least.
> 
> This blog is my attempt to explain why I feel American women are inferior to foreign women (non-American women), and why American men should boycott American women, and date/marry only foreign (non-American) women.
> 
> BOYCOTT AMERICAN WOMEN!
> 
> My response- "You go loser"


LOL, The Who already loosely said that over 40 years ago!! GF do you really take anybody's comments on the Internet seriously (besides us normal HF folks)? It is a cesspool of thought and idea for the most part and THE epitome of anarchy. The Internet is a prime example why humans need structure, government and policing.

Fried spam is not bad but spam frying blogs is just part of it. Like sands through the hourglass, so are the days of our lives. *SNAP* What happened, where am I? That was a quasi-Zurgh moment.


----------



## RoxyBlue

[email protected]"quasi-Zurgh moment":jol:

Speaking of which, where are you, Zurgh? The Oatmen are feeling at a loss for lack of someone to plot against.


----------



## scareme

It just feels like a bloody Mary kind of night. The drink, not the lady in the mirror.


----------



## randomr8

Just a bloody night here. Broke a wine glass on a finger somehow. 

You guys are great.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is a good day to rake leaves.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Is it wrong to want to skip ahead to Halloween 2015 and just forego all the other holidays???


----------



## Bone Dancer

Just as long as I can skip winter


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bone Dancer said:


> Just as long as I can skip winter


:jol:Uhmmm....is Winter...really a holiday???
I was thinking Thanksgiving, Christmas, MLK day, Memorial Day, July 4th and assorted Groundhog's days and flag days. Is there a goofy holiday that I am missing??? Really? Let's just get back to my fav....Halloween!!!


----------



## randomr8

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Uhmmm....is Winter...really a holiday???
> I was thinking Thanksgiving, Christmas, MLK day, Memorial Day, July 4th and assorted Groundhog's days and flag days. Is there a goofy holiday that I am missing??? Really? Let's just get back to my fav....Halloween!!!


The wife is torn. Bad winter = more time off. She's a teacher. Otherwise I think were ready to head south and have Xween in the keys in May. Who's in?


----------



## jdubbya

Put the last of the Halloween stuff away today. A couple of masks and sound cd's. Starting to prep the spare bedroom for the pending visit of my son, DIL, and grand daughter whom we've never seen. They'll be spending Christmas with us so needless to say we are over the moon excited. My oldest will be home as well so we'll have the entire family together which is a rare treat anymore. Was out raking the yard (for the fifth time this week!) and am still finding candy wrappers from the big night. Our only jack o lantern is caving in nicely and will go in the compost this week. Mrs. dubs put up the Thanksgiving decorations, which will soon be replaced by the Christmas decorations. I too would love to either go back two weeks or move ahead eleven months and do Halloween all over again. This year was just an enjoyable one and one I'd re-live over and over. Went out for lunch and we got into a conversation about Halloween and next year. Mrs. dubs commented on how she looks forward to just doing a small yard haunt without all the commotion and crowds. I can't disagree with her but she did admit she had fun and said how everyone was so appreciative of the big haunt/walkthrough. I'm thinking if I can squeeze one more year of a walkthrough at our house, then it may be time to move it to another location, which lewlew and I have already discussed. It was a TON of work and neither of us are getting any younger for sure! I'd never give up our yard haunt though as that is where it all started so I guess we'll see where things head next year and go from there.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll keep Thanksgiving (get to see a lot of my family then) and Christmas (because it gives me a feeling of serenity). I'll also keep New Years because there's almost always a Twilight Zone marathon on TV then. Oh, and Memorial Day is the first real holiday break I get from work after New Years Day since we don't get some of the others in between (small company).


----------



## scareme

Then we need Valentine's Day, a day for my sweet baboo to buy me something nice. Mardi Gras, come on, a holiday just for the sake of parting? What could be wrong with that? And Hairazor has tickets to see it with her daughters, so we can't skip that one. And if we didn't have St. Pats, I wouldn't have a 34th anniversary with my better half. 

OK randomr8, let's try the bloody Mary again tonight, this time without the bloody hand, in honor of your birthday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And don't forget Labor day, which celebrates working except you get to stay home and not work, so perhaps it should be called Slacking Off Day.


----------



## Spooky1

DA, I'm so sorry to hear about your brother. My sympathies to you and your family.

Scareme, that was nice of your brother to visit on Halloween. Maybe he'll come around and become a haunter.


----------



## Goblin

They're still running tests on my sister. The test to see if she had acid reflux
came back negative.

Food Lion was selling packages of Halloween cookies for 90 cents........last week they were 3.99


----------



## Lord Homicide

randomr8 said:


> Otherwise I think were ready to head south and have Xween in the keys in May. Who's in?


 I'm in. The Virgin Islands for me. If that doesn't work out, you will me on a beach in Cabo San Lucas


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay, okay....I'll do the other holidays....(dang it)...But don't blame me if my Santa has a pumpkin face and my Cupid is a skeleton...I'm just trying to add a dash of 'Ween as I skip along. (the Keys sound great, but right now I'm craving snow skiing in the mountains, spiked hot chocolate in front of a fire, and of course ghost stories as we toast marshmallows....)


----------



## Death's Door

I also have the majority of the props and decorations put away and the house is clean. I have to straighten up the basement and reorganize the Halloween and Christmas stuff. 

I love Thanksgiving too because when I'm cooking, I'm in my element.


----------



## Copchick

The caption for this picture says it was from 1952. Looks like someone had a little too much halloween spirit!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That's hilarious!


----------



## jdubbya

Coming up on her first birthday next week. Hard to believe!


----------



## jdubbya

Copchick said:


> The caption for this picture says it was from 1952. Looks like someone had a little too much halloween spirit!


LOL! That's priceless!!:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Jdubbya, that little girl's smile is priceless


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, she's a little dollface

Those are some impressive guns your son has, and are those skulls I see in his tattoo?


----------



## jdubbya

Hairazor said:


> Jdubbya, that little girl's smile is priceless


I know!!



RoxyBlue said:


> Awww, she's a little dollface
> 
> Those are some impressive guns your son has, and are those skulls I see in his tattoo?


Yup, my boy takes after me as far as his physique goes j/k. He hits the gym regularly even after being out of the Marines. That particular tattoo is awesome and has series of faces from life to death including some skulls.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I was having a good night, then my sister-in-law got home from her boyfriend's house. Apparently, before she left on Friday, she forgot to pick up after her kids, so a box of crayons was in the floor. Then, she left her door unlatched, so our pitbulls pushed the door open and went into a carpeted room to sleep on the floor, instead of on hardwood flooring. At some point, one of them found said box of crayons and chewed it up. 

So, she comes home tonight, finds the crayons and proceeds to throw a fit. In an effort to calm her down, I say I will replace the crayons. She decides to tell me that I need to get rid of MY dogs, at which point I calmly explain that she will leave before they do, as they are contributing members of the household, and all she does is complain if asked to help with anything. SO now my wife is mad at me too.

**EDIT**
An hour later and she's still going on about some fricking crayons, and how I should make my dogs sleep outside or get rid of them. Doesn't this woman know I like my dogs better than 90% of the people I meet?


----------



## scareme

She's a cutie! Mmmm cake!


----------



## Copchick

jdubbya, she's gotten so big and what a beauty! Adorable. Oh yes, you can't help but notice the guns. 

Bio, she should probably look for someplace else to live. You should be pissed at her for being so careless. Hopefully the carpet didn't have crayons stains due to her carelessness, or if your dog's would have to go to the vet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bio, all I want to know is, are the dogs now pooping in Technicolor?:jol::googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> So I was having a good night, then my sister-in-law got home from her boyfriend's house. Apparently, before she left on Friday, she forgot to pick up after her kids, so a box of crayons was in the floor. Then, she left her door unlatched, so our pitbulls pushed the door open and went into a carpeted room to sleep on the floor, instead of on hardwood flooring. At some point, one of them found said box of crayons and chewed it up.
> 
> So, she comes home tonight, finds the crayons and proceeds to throw a fit. In an effort to calm her down, I say I will replace the crayons. She decides to tell me that I need to get rid of MY dogs, at which point I calmly explain that she will leave before they do, as they are contributing members of the household, and all she does is complain if asked to help with anything. SO now my wife is mad at me too.
> 
> **EDIT**
> An hour later and she's still going on about some fricking crayons, and how I should make my dogs sleep outside or get rid of them. Doesn't this woman know I like my dogs better than 90% of the people I meet?


There's a lot more where this came from...


----------



## GrimFinger

BioHazardCustoms said:


> So, she comes home tonight, finds the crayons and proceeds to throw a fit. In an effort to calm her down, I say I will replace the crayons. She decides to tell me that I need to get rid of MY dogs, at which point I calmly explain that she will leave before they do, as they are contributing members of the household, and all she does is complain if asked to help with anything. SO now my wife is mad at me too.


For whatever it may be worth, I think that you handled it quite well.


----------



## Hairazor

Bio, your house--your rules!!


----------



## DandyBrit

jdubbya said:


> Coming up on her first birthday next week. Hard to believe!


I have to say that the pics of your cutie in her little dress look exactly like a one year old girl that we know - they could be twins!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

@Roxy: No, I don't think that they actually ate any of the crayons (They weren't crayola, so probably tasted horrible). They chewed up three or four. I heard about it again this morning, and let her know she's welcome to get the heck(not the word I used)out. I'm not a very pleasant person before I've had a cup or two of coffee. I know, that's hard to believe, right? 

So I was asked how I planned to re-home my dogs, because she suddenly thinks that they will hurt her kids. Now, mind you, these dogs have been tormented by her 4 yr old son for the last year. None of them have ever even growled at him. So I told her bluntly that I am not going to get rid of my dogs. So she goes back into her little rant and I stop her short to let her know I don't give a darn(again, not my word) about her opinion. She tried talking over me, which is very disrespectful in my opinion. She starts screeching "You need to get rid of those dogs, they're too dangerous to be around" at which point I not so politely inform her that she is welcome to vacate the premises. 

That's right folks, I get to stay in the doghouse again today. But, my wife is starting to see it from my point of view. She and her sister are currently in another room having a "family discussion"


----------



## Headless

DA - I am so sorry to hear of your sad loss. My thoughts go out to you!

Bio - who's house is it? Good grief! What an ungrateful woman............ I think she needs something more enlightening than a family discussion.

Goblin - hope the good news continues.

Been awol myself for a while - still waiting for biopsy results and in the midst of it all we have a house inspection tomorrow. PLEASE LET THIS BE THE PERSON WHO BUYS THE HOUSE!!!!! I'm at the point where I'm tempted to take it off the market because it's just too hard right now to go through all the fuss and bother! Biopsy Results the day after tomorrow which will be a relief. Having it all hanging over your head is not so much fun.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hope all goes well, Headless. Trying to get a house sold is stressful enough without the added burden of health issues. And you're absolutely right about having answers. I know people who won't go to a doctor because they're afraid of finding out if something is wrong, which means if something IS wrong, they find out too late to do anything effective about it.

When it comes to health, knowledge is power.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Headless said:


> Bio - who's house is it? Good grief! What an ungrateful woman............ I think she needs something more enlightening than a family discussion.


This came to mind. LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Boot to the head!" - LOL:jol:


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> Bio, all I want to know is, are the dogs now pooping in Technicolor?


That actually was my first thought! :googly:

Bio - stay in the dog house, you'll be much more comfortable there. The ungrateful woman should be thankful she was provided the roof over her head and for her son too! I think if I was in that situation, I would surely be holding firm that my dogs weren't going anywhere. I'm sure there's more background than we know, but stick to your guns. Oh, and I completely understand, I love my dogs way more than I like most people too.

Headless - Praying for good news for Shane!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

The wife has decided to handle the issue with her sister from this point forward, due to the fact that they are family, and I don't mind throwing her sister out.Probably for the best.


----------



## Spooky1

Good luck headless, hope the house sale goes through and you get good news from the docs.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers. This is the first time I've ever gotten a chance to really sit back and relax. 

Things have been difficult as I expected them to be. We had his funeral and burial yesterday.

Today was my first day back at school. I'm so grateful that my writing teacher is taking it easy on me this week. I seriously hope my other teachers will be so kind to me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Take it a day at a time, DA, and remember life goes on for the living. Having something to do that gets you out of the bed each day will actually help with the mourning process.

I lost my dad earlier this year and there've been moments of great sadness, but also many more moments of joy and laughter with my family in remembering all the things about him that we loved and honored. Do the same for your brother and you will eventually find peace.


----------



## scareme

Wow, was sitting here watching some TV and felt things moving. It was a big one. I'm getting pretty good at guessing a magnitude. I guessed over a 4, and it was a 4.8 centered in southern Kansas. This was our 5th one today. the others were under 3, and we never felt them here in the city. And the wind chill was -16. Too cold to be outside.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, usually when folks mention feeling something moving, it's more of a gastrointestinal thing


----------



## scareme

Have had two more since then. The last one was a 3.8 about 30 miles east of us. That makes 8 so far today, but then the day's not over yet.


----------



## Goblin

They seem to think my sister's problem is with her kidneys. They've done
dialysis and now they want to do a biopsy to see if they can find out what's
wrong. Problem is she's told them no. It's up to her.


----------



## Headless

Well the good news is that the mass that was diagnosed in Shane's stomach isn't cancer. He still faces another surgery to have the mass removed and that in itself will be a worry, but at least the worst case scenario isn't something we have to deal with. I can't even begin to tell you the relief from having this news especially since he has a history of cancer in his family. That you all for the messages of support!


----------



## Copchick

^ Happy for Shane! That's such an awful wait to hear of a diagnosis. I'm sure you both breathed a sigh of relief.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin, I'm sure your sister is starting to feel tired of all the medical intervention. I can understand where she's coming from with her refusal to do anything more. Keep being a loving, supportive brother as you have been all along.

Headless, glad to hear the good news. Surgery will seem like a piece of cake now


----------



## Evil Queen

Glad to hear it's not cancer Headless. Hope your sister changes her mind about the biopsy Gob.


----------



## Hairazor

Good news about the mass, Headless.

Prayers for your Sister, Goblin.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Good news Headless!

First cold snap hit here although I'm sure some of my fellow haunters would laugh at 30F being a cold snap


----------



## RoxyBlue

My boss left about a half hour ago and just called to tell me snow is falling along his route to Frederick. Not a lot, and it won't stick, but it's snowing.

Winter is finally here:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> My boss left about a half hour ago and just called to tell me snow is falling along his route to Frederick. Not a lot, and it won't stick, but it's snowing.
> 
> Winter is finally here:jol:


I updated my avatar


----------



## jdubbya

Eleven inches of snow today!! Two weeks ago tonight we were doing a trial run through of the haunt and it was beautiful outside. Glad this weather wasn't happening then.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> I updated my avatar


Best laugh I had all day:jol:


----------



## Copchick

I'm glad I took a closer look at your avatar, I thought they were bubbles in the background. Lol!


----------



## Headless

Thanks everyone - I certainly feel like we dodged a bit of a bullet.

Went to the chiropractor tonight after work. He started working on my shoulders and said "Gee you are a bit tense here - are you suffering any stress at the moment?" I wasn't sure whether to laugh or cry! LOL


----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> I'm glad I took a closer look at your avatar, I thought they were bubbles in the background. Lol!


I'm stil trying to figure out how to look closer at the avatar LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woke up to temperatures in the 20s this morning. Definitely a day for knit cap, scarf, and two coat layers while out walking the dog at 6:45AM. She, however, was quite fine with the one coat she has


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> I'm glad I took a closer look at your avatar, I thought they were bubbles in the background. Lol!


and the white substance caked on the gas mask is.... Beer froth?!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> and the white substance caked on the gas mask is.... Beer froth?!


:jol:Brrrrrrrrr.......


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Speaking of incredibly cute (not that we were...but...) meet Mr. Boo Radley.....isn't he adorable???








He is one of the wild kittens at the body shop....he is such a fuzzball!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, he's adorable!


----------



## Bone Dancer

He's a cute all right. Are you keeping him?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hell yeah she's keeping him - to get rid of mice!


----------



## Hairazor

Gray cats are my favorite!


----------



## Copchick

As I was driving home from work yesterday, I noticed that all the trees have lost their leaves except for a few trees here and there. Today at work I had to look up a crash site on Google Earth. After looking up that intersection, I looked up my house to see when the last time was when its picture was taken. I saw my house surrounded with green trees and it was so lush looking. I saw my hanging baskets of flowers, the hummingbird feeder and the sun looked so bright and WARM. I wanted to jump into the picture and feel the warm sun again. I don't like this daylight savings time and certainly not the brown trees and gray sky.  How long until spring?


----------



## Pumpkin5

Hairazor said:


> Gray cats are my favorite!


:jol:Me too, Jan! I have a big "SUCKER" sign stamped on my head when it comes to solid gray kittens. My beloved little Ichabod was a solid gray...and I guess every time I see one, I think secretly...he's going to be an Ichabod..... (here's hoping....) Boo definitely has the personality though...he is wild as a March hare, and yet..when I pick him up...he doesn't scratch or bite....perplexing....


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bone Dancer said:


> He's a cute all right. Are you keeping him?


:jol:Well, I will definitely provide for him....if he wants me to keep him...I definitely will...but you know cats, William...if they want you to feel deluded enough to think you own them...they let you know.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Pinot noir paired with spicy nacho cheese Doritos - not as good as champagne and spicy nacho cheese Doritos, but it will have to do:jol:


----------



## Headless

Second only to fresh picked strawberries, chocolate & champagne..........


----------



## Goblin

My sister came home from the hospital today. All they know is for some 
reason her kidneys stopped working. She's gonna being going for dialysis
treatments. Whether it's temporary or permanent they're not sure yet. Just
have to wait and see.

Been in the 30's the past couple of nights. Finally had to break down and turn
the furnace on. The electric heaters couldn't handle it. lol


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Pinot noir paired with spicy nacho cheese Doritos - not as good as champagne and spicy nacho cheese Doritos, but it will have to do:jol:


 I had a great drink idea last night at a project team party. Margarita with a whiskey floater. Not bad at all actually.

Just looked it up, it's called a ******* margarita. Go figure


----------



## Hairazor

Prayers for your Sister, Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord H, I see your ******* margarita and raise you an Irish coffee, which I am enjoying as I type this:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I am planning to have some ******* cold medicine later today. Glass of hot sweet tea, 2 shots of 100 proof whiskey, a tea spoon of honey, 2 drops lemon juice, and a peppermint. Yum


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Lord H, I see your ******* margarita and raise you an Irish coffee, which I am enjoying as I type this:jol:


Have one for me, I cannot drink Baileys. I over did it one time and the smell of that stuff alone will invert my guts.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> I am planning to have some ******* cold medicine later today. Glass of hot sweet tea, 2 shots of 100 proof whiskey, a tea spoon of honey, 2 drops lemon juice, and a peppermint. Yum


Now you're talkin! Wild Turkey 101?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Nah, Jim Beam 100 Proof. Turkey makes people in Alabama mean. I am honestly thinking about trying it with Kraken 100 proof.... To be continued...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> Have one for me, I cannot drink Baileys. I over did it one time and the smell of that stuff alone will invert my guts.


I like that, too, in coffee, but Irish coffee is made with Irish whiskey, black coffee, a little sugar, and cream (or half and half), topping it off with whipped cream if you are so inclined.

Spooky1 recently got a bottle of 12 year old Van Winkle bourbon. Montgomery County actually holds a lottery for the right to buy a bottle of Pappy Van Winkle since it's limited in availability.


----------



## scareme

Gobby, prayers to your sister. I'll be keeping her in mind

When my Dad used to drink hard liquor, it would make him sneeze. And it would make him really mean. It got to be when you heard him in the cellar, and he'd start sneezing, it was time to get the heck out of Dodge. Even the cats figured that out, having taken the brunt of his temper from time to time. When my Dad would get a cold, the cats would go nuts trying to stay out of his way. Ah, sweet memories of youth. 

Well last weekend was beautiful, so of course we stayed home. Now this weekend was snow and sleet, so of course we had reservations for a cabin at the lake. We went ahead an cancelled early in the week. With the way the kids have been fighting, there was no way we were going to be closed up with them. So since we didn't go to the cabin by the lake, I took the opportunity to check in at the lake house on Saturday morning. I'll be here for the week, so at least I'll be home in time for Thanksgiving. And I made it through Halloween at home, so all's good. I didn't get as many toters as I thought I would, so I had a couple hundred LED rings left over. Boy am I making a big hit up here. I keep them in a bowl in my room and people keep coming in and asking for them. The staff is using them to go into patients rooms at night, without having to turn on the lights. Some are taking them home for their kids. And one lady asked me if she could have 25 to put into treat bags for here daughters birthday party. Rick said I should save them for passing out next year, but I don't know if the batteries will hold out that long. So I might as well use them up now. Besides they make me popular up here. That's right, who do you think got the extra can of prune juice on her breakfast tray this morning. That's right. It was me. Take that you ******* margarita and Irish coffee drinkers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, you are such a card Sorry to hear you're back at the lake house, but it's good to know you've become such a popular resident there. I think giving away the rings now is a superb and generous idea. No sense hanging on to them only to find the batteries pooped out before next Halloween.

Oh, sorry, shouldn't have mentioned "poop" right after you had your prune juice:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Only you, Scareme, can make a trip to "The Lake House" sound like an adventure!! Get better quick!


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Nah, Jim Beam 100 Proof. Turkey makes people in Alabama mean. I am honestly thinking about trying it with Kraken 100 proof.... To be continued...


 Check out TX Whiskey, if they sell it there.



RoxyBlue said:


> I like that, too, in coffee, but Irish coffee is made with Irish whiskey, black coffee, a little sugar, and cream (or half and half), topping it off with whipped cream if you are so inclined.


I guess I didn't really know what was in Irish coffee.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> I guess I didn't really know what was in Irish coffee.


:jol:^I always thought it was green coffee that only was available on St.Patrick's Day....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:My niece just got back from New Orleans this morning. She snapped this photo of the set since it was fairly close to where they were staying. I said, wow, it looks so similar to AH Freak Show....she said..."Duh! It IS American Horror Story Freak show"!


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ How cliche... . Green beer is about the only Saint Patrick's day "green" beverage I know that exists.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> ^ How cliche... . Green beer is about the only Saint Patrick's day "green" beverage I know that exists.


^:jol:I was joking snowball....just joking.... (must be all that bleach...)


----------



## bobzilla

How cool is that!?! :jol:



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:My niece just got back from New Orleans this morning. She snapped this photo of the set since it was fairly close to where they were staying. I said, wow, it looks so similar to AH Freak Show....she said..."Duh! It IS American Horror Story Freak show"!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^I am a fan, and she said they were filming the 11th episode.


----------



## Goblin

My sister has to have dialysis twice a week. Tuesdays and Thursdays. The
treatment lasts four hours.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear that, Goblin. One of my uncles was on dialysis for years, but he managed to keep a sense of humor about it, which made coping with it a lot easier for him.


----------



## Copchick

Brrrrr!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think this is the earliest I've ever had to break out the winter sleigh coat I have. It's too warm for most winters here, but when the thermometer says temps in the 'teens for the morning dog walk, I'm choosing winter sleigh wear:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

I'm up to the full three layers too, sweat shirt, winter coat, and hoody, makes me feel like I am wearing a space suit. If I had a helmet with a heater in it I would be all set. I am all ready looking forward to spring when I can walk outside with out "suiting up".


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe someone who has teenage children could answer this for me - are teens actually impervious to low temperatures or is the thought of seeming like a cold weather wuss so daunting that they will go to school with no hat, gloves, scarf, or much in the way of a winter coat (if at all) when it's below freezing outside?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^No clue Roxy, but my nieces wear Rainbow sandals in the dead of winter....I still don't get it, and I love going barefoot.:googly:


----------



## autumnghost

There's Christmas music on the radio (because they couldn't wait until after Thanksgiving) and I'm sketching ideas for Halloween 2015. Weird - very weird.


----------



## jdubbya

RoxyBlue said:


> Maybe someone who has teenage children could answer this for me - are teens actually impervious to low temperatures or is the thought of seeming like a cold weather wuss so daunting that they will go to school with no hat, gloves, scarf, or much in the way of a winter coat (if at all) when it's below freezing outside?


Being the proud owner of a teenager and having had two of them in the past, I can say that they are just too cool...er..I mean..stupid, to wear appropriate cold weather clothing. My 18 y.o will walk to school in sub freezing temps with no gloves or hat and never say he is cold, even though his blue lips are a dead giveaway. Boots in deep snow? What are these boots you speak of? It would be unthinkable to wear warm footwear whle walking in 8 inches of snow and then have to change into your regular sketchers in front of your friends. Heaven forbid! The older two now have acquired wisdom and common sense and dress like the old man in the winter. Good lads



autumnghost said:


> There's Christmas music on the radio (because they couldn't wait until after Thanksgiving) and I'm sketching ideas for Halloween 2015. Weird - very weird.


Same here. When worlds collide!


----------



## Hairazor

Funny you should mention the teens and cold thing. We had a high school boy in the Library tonight with just a light jacket, no gloves or hood. Did I mention it is 21 degrees out? My co-worker asked where his cold weather gear was and he said, "Who wants to look like a girl?"


----------



## Spooky1

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I am planning to have some ******* cold medicine later today. Glass of hot sweet tea, 2 shots of 100 proof whiskey, a tea spoon of honey, 2 drops lemon juice, and a peppermint. Yum


If you like bourbon, try Bookers. It's straight out of the barrel, undiluted and unfiltered. It's also about 126 proof. A real sipping whiskey.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spooky1 said:


> If you like bourbon, try Bookers. It's straight out of the barrel, undiluted and unfiltered. It's also about 126 proof. A real sipping whiskey.


 I'll check it out. And to think Turkey 101 was high octane.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Spooky1 said:


> If you like bourbon, try Bookers. It's straight out of the barrel, undiluted and unfiltered. It's also about 126 proof. A real sipping whiskey.


I may have to look around for a bottle here. Would be nice to try something new.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

^ LOL

No snow here. It's warming up and we received word today that it's going to be an even more dangerous fire season than was initially anticipated. I can't tell you how much that thrills me being surrounded on 3 sides by national parks........ For the first time this year I am contemplating relocating my Halloween props elsewhere for the summer. I had hoped we would have sold our house by now, but no luck. I'm quite attached to my scary children and would hate to have to leave them behind.


----------



## Copchick

autumnghost said:


> There's Christmas music on the radio (because they couldn't wait until after Thanksgiving) and I'm sketching ideas for Halloween 2015. Weird - very weird.


Reminds me of this:









Today we started working 12 hr shifts which for now are anticipated to continue after Thanksgiving, with a possibility of cancelling our pass days. That sucks. Such as the life in law enforcement. I think we may end up having Thanksgiving at the station and everyone brings something in. At least we'll all be together in our work family.


----------



## autumnghost

Copchick said:


> Reminds me of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today we started working 12 hr shifts which for now are anticipated to continue after Thanksgiving, with a possibility of cancelling our pass days. That sucks. Such as the life in law enforcement. I think we may end up having Thanksgiving at the station and everyone brings something in. At least we'll all be together in our work family.


Ahhh truth through cartooning. LOL.

Sorry you'll be working such long hours. I know you're not in my neck of the woods but thanks for the service. You guys have a hard row to hoe.


----------



## RoxyBlue

CC, didn't that happen another year as well? Seems I remember you mentioning having Thanksgiving at the station at least once before.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Well, I know we are thankful for your service Tina, and I'm sorry you may not be with your blood related family on Thanksgiving. It's really just a day though, it doesn't have to be on Thursday to make it special. So many people spend Thanksgiving moving from house to house, trying to visit every family member, every friend. Sometimes, my favorite day is the Saturday AFTER Thanksgiving when I can just chill out.


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> CC, didn't that happen another year as well? Seems I remember you mentioning having Thanksgiving at the station at least once before.


Yeah, that was last year. In our line of work, we kinda anticipate working on holidays if they aren't on our regularly scheduled days off. I'll be working Christmas Day too. Unfortunately, criminals don't observe holidays. But we know that we're here to help people, no matter what the day.

We're in preparation for possible future disturbances when the Ferguson decision is released. Hopefully, it's a non-event. I get it, people can protest all they want, it's a right insured by the constitution, I get it, no problem. I do however believe when it gets violent, you've gone beyond your rights when you've committed a crime against someone. Violence is not a right. Hopefully, it's a non-event.

Anyway, one of the officers is making a smoked turkey!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

it feels wierd tonight. I have no essays to freak out over...both of them are done and turned in....and Im sitting here, with the mister going and bored....what to do what to do.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I started Vaping back in June, just to keep from going back to cigarettes. Doing great so far, and have convinced my in-laws to try it out, if I can find them a tobacco flavor. 

I tried a pumpkin spice flavor, also. Tasted horible.


----------



## Goblin

I be Cozy McSparkles!

My sister has dialysis 3 times a week. Tuesday, Thursday and Saturaday.
They'll be closed Thanksgiving so she will go on Friday.


----------



## Headless

Sparkle McGlisten reporting for duty!

Tina - you guys do an amazing job. Thank you!


----------



## DandyBrit

Tinkle McSnowflake?!


----------



## Copchick

Hello, Bells McSparkle here.


----------



## autumnghost

Copchick said:


> We're in preparation for possible future disturbances when the Ferguson decision is released. Hopefully, it's a non-event. I get it, people can protest all they want, it's a right insured by the constitution, I get it, no problem. I do however believe when it gets violent, you've gone beyond your rights when you've committed a crime against someone. Violence is not a right. Hopefully, it's a non-event.


We live about 20 miles from Ferguson and the whole area is bracing for big trouble. There's even flyers being issued by different municipalities on how to handle an emergency. Basically they're saying to prepare as if we're having a natural disaster. Frankly, I'm nervous.

My step-son is a corrections officer at a state prison and they're gearing up for trouble too.


----------



## jdubbya

*for Copchick*

My son being sworn in as a police officer. He'll be working in Independence, OH.



















Mrs. dubbya pinning his badge on. The last time she did this he was getting his Eagle Scout award!


----------



## autumnghost

Congratulations!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, JD, now he can write you a speeding ticket - mwahaha!


----------



## Hairazor

Festive McSparkles reporting in!

Jdubbya, you raised 'em right. Congrats

Tina, Autumnghost, hope cooler heads prevail in the Ferguson issue.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Normally I grumble about winter for the entire season. But after seeing Buffalo NY get hammered I will count by blessings and be glad I am not in the lake effect snow belt. 
I still dont like the cold though. OMG might hit 40 this weekend.


----------



## Copchick

Autumnghost - I hope you all keep safe. I can't imagine what it's going to be like in Ferguson. 

jdubbya - Congrats! That is so awesome to see a new brother in blue.  The blue line stretches far and wide.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats, JD. Hope he's not the next Ohio cop to give me a ticket.:


----------



## jdubbya

autumnghost said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks!



RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, JD, now he can write you a speeding ticket - mwahaha!


I told him I get a pass if I get into trouble



Hairazor said:


> Jdubbya, you raised 'em right. Congrats
> 
> Thanks. We hope we did. He's a great kid who makes good choices (most of the time)





Copchick said:


> jdubbya - Congrats! That is so awesome to see a new brother in blue.  The blue line stretches far and wide.


Thanks. He's very happy in his new position.



Spooky1 said:


> Congrats, JD. Hope he's not the next Ohio cop to give me a ticket.:


There have been others?


----------



## Headless

Congratulations jdubbya! Great pics.

Why oh WHY is Christmas so close?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, JD, Spooky1 got a ticket in Ohio on our trip to the Midwest Haunters Convention in June

And yes, Headless, Christmas is coming way too quickly.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Headless said:


> Why oh WHY is Christmas so close?





RoxyBlue said:


> And yes, Headless, Christmas is coming way too quickly.


----------



## Copchick

^ Ha, ha!

Hell came to Pittsburgh today and froze over. Well, not really but it sure seemed like it. We had overnight temps in the teens and around 1100 this morning, it started raining. Yep, every bridge, ramp and road was a sheet of ice. For about 4 hours me and my guys were occupied in untangling crashes. Fortunately, no drivers were seriously injured and none of my guys got hurt. The whole city was a mess and it really kicked our butts. I'm off tomorrow, only one day before going back to work Monday. They cancelled our days off starting Monday.

Okay now a good thought to end my day:


----------



## Hairazor

I've been working hard most of the day and your pics, Haunti and Copchick, put a chuckle on! Thanks.

Rest up good Copchick, sounds like you deserve it.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

My Mother passed away Thursday morning at 5:55 AM. At that time I was returning to the hospital and when they called I pulled over at a 7-11 and called my brother and his phone was off so I left a msg called his Boss Kevin and his phone was off so I left a message and called my sister (who is an hour earlier) and she answered saying they just called me.

I don't know why i'm giving details, just to remember I guess. My mother was 88 and I loved her a lot. She was funny and intelligent and kind. She was a teacher before she got married and she taught us all to read before we started school. I remember her teaching me to read with flash cards. I remember reading out loud and then reading in my head.....that moment when you change and that was her.

I am going to miss her so much.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Sorry for you loss, PG. Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm so sorry for your loss PrettyGhoul.


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyGhoul, so sorry for your loss. Sounds like she was a lovely lady.


----------



## Goblin

I'm sorry for the loss of your mother, PrettyGhoul. You and your family are
in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Headless

I'm so sorry for your loss PG. I felt the same about my dad and it was 4 years on friday since we lost him. I don't know where the four years went but I still miss him a whole bunch as well. A big Aussie Cyber Hug from me.


----------



## booberry crunch

Sorry for your loss, PG.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Our thoughts are with you and your mother, PG. I trust you may take comfort in knowing you were a good child to her because you were able to give the gift of your time and love to your mom as she made her way along the final path we all will take.


----------



## Copchick

Which Walking Dead character are you? Take the quiz! I'm Rick.

http://www.zimbio.com/quiz/cSHb9pVhQDp/Walking+Dead+Character/result/ZIR6L3OXQlm


----------



## Bone Dancer

That was a nice break in the weather, now back to our regular scheduled program.


----------



## randomr8

Anyone else including "the Family Stone" as a Xmas movie? Tissues were needed. Now we are working on the original Grinch.


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry for your loss PrettyGhoul. You and your family are in our thoughts.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

How cool! I just found out that my niece had a credited role in 22 jump street. I guess now I'll have to watch it


----------



## Lord Homicide

randomr8 said:


> Anyone else including "the Family Stone" as a Xmas movie? Tissues were needed. Now we are working on the original Grinch.


That sounds vaguely familiar.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm trying to trick myself into getting the living room furniture dusted and oiled by only doing a couple pieces at a time, then stopping to do something else so it's not as if I made a commitment to do the entire room, thereby actually getting the entire room done. So far I've experienced only marginal success with this strategy.


----------



## Hairazor

CrazedHaunter said:


> How cool! I just found out that my niece had a credited role in 22 jump street. I guess now I'll have to watch it


Fun!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm trying to trick myself into getting the living room furniture dusted and oiled by only doing a couple pieces at a time, then stopping to do something else so it's not as if I made a commitment to do the entire room, thereby actually getting the entire room done. So far I've experienced only marginal success with this strategy.


If that really works - please let me know LOL


----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> Which Walking Dead character are you? Take the quiz! I'm Rick.
> 
> http://www.zimbio.com/quiz/cSHb9pVhQDp/Walking+Dead+Character/result/ZIR6L3OXQlm


----------



## Headless

Dirty work????? hmmmmmmmmmmmm Maybe not. But then again. It's a Zombie Apocalypse after all...........


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless, if you're perfect to do the dirty work, maybe you could dust my living room furniture!:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Copchick said:


> Which Walking Dead character are you? Take the quiz! I'm Rick.
> 
> http://www.zimbio.com/quiz/cSHb9pVhQDp/Walking+Dead+Character/result/ZIR6L3OXQlm


I'm Glenn


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I was Hershel, which.....I guess...means....gulp....I didn't make it...


----------



## Grimm Pickins

Second WD quiz I've taken, and both came up the same...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Headless, if you're perfect to do the dirty work, maybe you could dust my living room furniture!:googly:


Heck if that were the case I would dust my own Roxy! LOL


----------



## Lord Homicide

Headless said:


> Heck if that were the case I would dust my own Roxy! LOL


LOL! I literally laughed out loud.


----------



## Copchick

I found some creepy Thanksgiving Day Parade pics from many years ago; check 'em out.

http://thechive.com/2014/11/14/macys-thanksgiving-day-parade-used-to-be-super-creepy-15-photos/


----------



## randomr8

Copchick said:


> I found some creepy Thanksgiving Day Parade pics from many years ago; check 'em out.
> 
> http://thechive.com/2014/11/14/macys-thanksgiving-day-parade-used-to-be-super-creepy-15-photos/


Like the JoL but wow... what were they smok'n ? Look like something out of a R Crumb comic book. some 'em do.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^The stuff of nightmares for sure:jol:

We're having a lovely blend of snow and rain at the moment. Fortunately the temps are above freezing, so it will be a while before it sticks. Prediction is for 2-4 inches of accumulation, which is not bad for anyone who is used to snow, as most drivers down here are NOT!:googly:


----------



## randomr8

Snow is sticking to the roads in Leesburg.


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, those parade floats are a bit bizarre but still seem to have crowds watching


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fat snowflakes coming down steadily and starting to stick here now. Our mail carrier is making her rounds early today.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:We have had rain for three days solid....no hint of snow though...Dang it....I wish, I wish.....


----------



## bobzilla

No snow or rain here, just 88 degree weather! WTF? 
That's Africa hot!


----------



## NemesisGenesis

We just had 6 feet of snow last week. Couldn't get to work for 4 days.


----------



## jdubbya

NemesisGenesis said:


> We just had 6 feet of snow last week. Couldn't get to work for 4 days.


I'm in Erie, where we had the national record for most snowfall last year. We were watching the news footage from Buffalo and kept thinking it could have easily been us if the winds had shifted just a bit in another direction. You guys got hammered. Hope you got dug out and didn't get any flooding!


----------



## RoxyBlue

South Park is hilarious:jol:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

^ Ha, Ha! I love it!


----------



## Lord Homicide

bobzilla said:


> No snow or rain here, just 88 degree weather! WTF?  That's Africa hot!


 lol, be glad you're out of the Santa Ana season (yet?!) and have a fairly constant temp year round! Last year we had a 60-70 degree temp drop in just over 24 hours, literally.

Happy thanksgiving everyone!

So far:

Turkey was buttermilk soaked for 24 hours
Injected and rubbed last night 
On the smoker now... 
One beer down. Shiner Holiday Cheer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today was travel day. Tomorrow is Turkey Day


----------



## Hairazor

We will do Tday on Sunday as it is the first day that works for all of us, so it has been a quiet day here.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## randomr8

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Headless

There is something wonderful about spending the day in the yard working and coming inside for a cold drink feeling utterly exhausted, filthy but very very satisfied at the end of the day.

We have our pond almost finished, half the brick path weeded, and I also fixed the fly wire screen on the front door and gave the front verandah & windows a good wash and scrub down. Beautiful sunny warm day with a top of 31 (87.8 F) and expecting the same tomorrow.


----------



## DandyBrit

Anyone else had problems accessing the forum for the last couple of days?


----------



## Spooky1

The forum is back up! Hurray!


----------



## RoxyBlue

DandyBrit said:


> Anyone else had problems accessing the forum for the last couple of days?


I think we all did. Thanks to Hauntiholik for alerting Zombie-F to the problem so he could fix it.

This weekend has gone from frigid to springlike in terms of the weather. Makes deciding what to wear each day quite an adventure:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

And it's back!! Yay!!


----------



## Copchick

Whoop whoop! I was having HF withdrawal. I thought for sure I got kicked off.  

Same here Roxy, it got up into the 60's today. I turned off the furnace and had the door open for a bit for some fresh air. 

Less than 2 hours until the mid season finale of The Walking Dead. Get your tissues ready (or so I heard).

randomr8 - it sure looks like you were having some fun!

Thanks Hauntiholik and Zombie-F!


----------



## Goblin

Who kicked the plug loose this time?

My sister Barbara had to go back to the hospital again. She started getting
sick again!


----------



## DocK

Had a bit of a scare last friday (and not the good kind of scare)

Went to the docter because I had been feeling dizzy all week... 
turned out my blood pressure was doing 18/11...

Had to start taking pills immediately... 

Scared the hell out of me as I'm not even 30...


----------



## Copchick

I can relate Dock, a sudden health scare can really knock you to your knees.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay! The forum is back up! I emailed a few HF members on Friday and they couldn't get on the forum either, I figured all that turkey put the forum to bed for a few days.


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, sorry to hear of continued problems for your sister, I'll pray for the best.

Dock, blood pressure is nothing to fool around with, glad you caught it so you can do something about it.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Brrrrrr 12 degrees, what happened to the 48 degree weather yesterday and the day before.
I'm afraid this will be a long and cold winter.


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue

Doc, did you leave out the zeros from those numbers (180/110) or is that just the way they're reported in Belgium?

Goblin, hope your sister's condition gets stabilized soon.

Had a wonderful visit with a lot of my family in Ohio over the weekend. There were 23 people in my mom's house for Thanksgiving dinner (held on Friday since a lot of us come from out of town). Lots of noise and frivolity, just like when we were kids


----------



## Spooky1

DocK said:


> Had a bit of a scare last friday (and not the good kind of scare)
> 
> Went to the docter because I had been feeling dizzy all week...
> turned out my blood pressure was doing 18/11...
> 
> Had to start taking pills immediately...
> 
> Scared the hell out of me as I'm not even 30...


That comes out to 135/82 as we measure on this side of the Atlantic, which is a little high, but not that bad. I wouldn't expect you to take medication at that level. Hope you're feeling better.

We're getting into the holiday season by watching Elf and The Santa Clause tonight.


----------



## Goblin

They're talking about possible freezing rain today!

No change in my sister. They still have no idea what's causing it!


----------



## Headless

Given we have 10 days off work over Christmas I decided that it would be a good idea to actually BOOK some time away so I don't waste the opportunity to relax. Soooooo 5 days away in our caravan are arranged as of tonight. I am so looking forward to a change of scenery and some time out!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay! Headless, recharge your energy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

To all retail companies that send out unwanted catalogs and then do not provide a prominent UNSUBSCRIBE TO OUR MAILING LIST link on your web sites - please line up so I can slap you:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^I agree Roxy...I get SEVERAL of the same catalog....that drives me crazy!
I know Connie, my mail lady, hates me.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> To all retail companies that send out unwanted catalogs and then do not provide a prominent UNSUBSCRIBE TO OUR MAILING LIST link on your web sites - please line up so I can slap you:googly:


Now, now... let's protest peacefully.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Lord H I like your seasonal update of your avatar.


----------



## Hairazor

Sooo, it was just before closing at the Library tonight and I checked a movie out to a boy about 8 years old and told him to have a nice evening. He started to leave, got about 3 steps, darted back, tossed a candy bar at me and took off! Dark chocolate, My Hero!


----------



## Goblin

My sister came home from the hospital this afternoon. Back to dialysis three
times a week!

 I had started putting up some of the Christmas decorations and had stuff
scattered all over the living room!

 My orange cat, Garfield loves turkey, second only to chicken! He had to have
some when it first came out of the oven! Saturday we made what was left into
turkey hash (turkey in chicken broth) and he discovered it for the first time! He
ate two bowls of it, turkey and broth! He wants more but it's all gone! I told him 
he'll have to wait till Christmas, lol!


----------



## Headless

Hairazor said:


> Yay! Headless, recharge your energy!


Oh Yeah!!!!!! Planning to - and planning to do VERY LITTLE! LOL

Shane's stomach surgery date is through - February 20........ A bit of a wait but at least two good things - we actually HAVE a date and it's NOT before Christmas.


----------



## Headless

And you watch now............ the house will sell and settlement will be on or after 20 February.... will be just my luck!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Of course! I think there's a law about that somewhere


----------



## Bone Dancer

Two bowls of turkey hash seems like a lot for a cat, hope it doesnt get sick.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, Lord H I like your seasonal update of your avatar.


since I found my long lost Linux graphics editor for windows... It's on baby! I plan on doing one for each season


----------



## Zurgh

Fell into a singularity, fell out of a quantum sub-probability rift. Odd, as that usually happens on even Mondays during the dry season.


----------



## Goblin

Bone Dancer said:


> Two bowls of turkey hash seems like a lot for a cat, hope it doesnt get sick.


They were little saucer bowls and we didn't give him a whole lot.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Of course! I think there's a law about that somewhere


Murphy - I sometimes think he lives here!



Goblin said:


>


Pixie Festive Fingers........ I suddenly feel dirty....... LOL


----------



## Lord Homicide

Headless said:


> Pixie Festive Fingers........ I suddenly feel dirty....... LOL


 Dirtier than *Glitzy Pickle Pants*?!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, Nipper Snow-Bum - makes sense because snow on your bum would feel pretty nippy:jol:

P.S. Only 21 days until Christmas.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Festive Floppy-feet, only if I can carry an ax and maybe a skull or two.


----------



## Hairazor

Pudding Sparkly-nose, indeed!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Also, I feel sorry for anyone who was born in June.....


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Also, I feel sorry for anyone who was born in June.....


Then feel sorry for my mother... *Pudding Glitter-Balls*


----------



## Zurgh

I'm beautiful again!








My Christmas name shall be Krampus Moon...
:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's so you, Zurgh, and quite festive


----------



## Death's Door

Jingles Mclingles here!

Glad to see ya back Zurgh! I'm sure the Oatmen missed you too.

Been busy around the homestead. I decorated the outside with lights, decorated the inside, hubby and I picked out our tree and set it up with lights. I just need to put the ornaments on. I'm pooped.


----------



## Hairazor

You are most handsome Zurgh!

Death's Door, wish I had your energy!!


----------



## Zurgh

Do the inter-phased high heals make my horns look fat? It's so hard to take a flattering selfie when in an up charged partial state. :googly:


----------



## scareme

Holy Mackerel Andy! Did anyone get the number of that Mac truck that layed me out? I'm always in the hospital for 7 days. 5 days of try to see if we can kill you with high dose steroid, then 2 days step down, then home to detox. Something wasn't working right this time. When they tried to taper, my asthma kicked ass. So I was on high dose, kill a horse steroids for 14 days. Some where in there I got the shakes, so they gave me something to try and stop the shakes. Holy Crap. I had muscle seizures so bad I thought my bones would break. I'm at the hospital a lot, so I've gotten to know most of the nursing staff. I think they heard me say some things this time, they probably didn't know I could speak French so well. My arms are purple I've blown so many veins. Anyway, I'm finally home. And some where in the past few weeks we sold our Iowa house. So I had a good cry about that too. I know it's for the best, but I loved the old girl. Hubby said it feels good not to worry when the phone rings it's going to be someone saying the garage fell off the cliff and closed down a four lane highway. I'm going to Denver after Christmas, to the National Jewish Hospital, to see if they have any suggestions for my asthma control. Planning a Jan. trip to Denver might be risky weather wise. But if it was easy, heck, where would be the fun in that. Come on blizzard, what are you doing Jan. 14th?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Lord Homicide

Zurgh said:


> Do the inter-phased high heals make my horns look fat? It's so hard to take a flattering selfie when in an up charged partial state. :googly:


No, your face does. LOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, Scareme, your visits to the lake house are getting way too entertaining:jol:

Only 20 days until Christmas.


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ neat ornaments Roxy, you making them or what?


----------



## Hairazor

Dang Scareme, are they trying to make you a pincushion? Well, yay and boo over your house sale, glad it got done but sorry it had to go.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> ^ neat ornaments Roxy, you making them or what?


Nope, just surfing the 'net for pictures of spooky Christmas ornaments to post as part of the Christmas countdown. Kind of like doing an Advent calendar, only scary:jol:


----------



## Copchick

That little old lady looks so small compared to that sword. It looks like Excaliber. I liked to comments too.

Scareme - I hope you're on the mend and Rick is taking good care of you. I hope your trip to Denver provides you with some relief. Hugs to you Girlie!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Double posting again Tina?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think she was temporarily trapped in a transdimensional interphasic time shift caused by the sudden reappearance of Zurgh:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ya, that would do it all right.


----------



## Spooky1

Jeez Scareme, sorry to hear you had such a tough time at the lake house. Glad to hear you're home and on the mend. Hope they can straighten you out in Denver. Stay healthy and enjoy the holidays.


----------



## pyro

Hello


----------



## Goblin




----------



## DandyBrit

Can't believe I'm 50 next year.

600 years ago I would have been one of the village elders - an old crone sitting on a stool chewing on a piece of meat with my gums.

Wait a minute - that is me.

Oh crap!


----------



## Headless

Lord Homicide said:


> Dirtier than *Glitzy Pickle Pants*?!


errrrr - no.



RoxyBlue said:


> Hmmm, Nipper Snow-Bum - makes sense because snow on your bum would feel pretty nippy:jol:


It's definitely better than Nipper Snow-Bum........



Bone Dancer said:


> Festive Floppy-feet, only if I can carry an ax and maybe a skull or two.


LOL



Hairazor said:


> Pudding Sparkly-nose, indeed!!


Oh dear - they are just getting worse!



scareme said:


> Holy Mackerel Andy! Did anyone get the number of that Mac truck that layed me out? I'm always in the hospital for 7 days. 5 days of try to see if we can kill you with high dose steroid, then 2 days step down, then home to detox. Something wasn't working right this time. When they tried to taper, my asthma kicked ass. So I was on high dose, kill a horse steroids for 14 days. Some where in there I got the shakes, so they gave me something to try and stop the shakes. Holy Crap. I had muscle seizures so bad I thought my bones would break. I'm at the hospital a lot, so I've gotten to know most of the nursing staff. I think they heard me say some things this time, they probably didn't know I could speak French so well. My arms are purple I've blown so many veins. Anyway, I'm finally home. And some where in the past few weeks we sold our Iowa house. So I had a good cry about that too. I know it's for the best, but I loved the old girl. Hubby said it feels good not to worry when the phone rings it's going to be someone saying the garage fell off the cliff and closed down a four lane highway. I'm going to Denver after Christmas, to the National Jewish Hospital, to see if they have any suggestions for my asthma control. Planning a Jan. trip to Denver might be risky weather wise. But if it was easy, heck, where would be the fun in that. Come on blizzard, what are you doing Jan. 14th?


Scareme - I hope you are feeling better......... that's not good!



DandyBrit said:


> Can't believe I'm 50 next year.
> 
> 600 years ago I would have been one of the village elders - an old crone sitting on a stool chewing on a piece of meat with my gums.
> 
> Wait a minute - that is me.
> 
> Oh crap!


Stand in line DandyBrit - I'm 53 and there are people ahead of me in the queue........ LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

pyro said:


> Hello


Hi, pyro!

19 days until Christmas.


----------



## IMU

A special package showed up today ...










... and it was filled with AWESOME!

Two felties & antique piggy salt & pepper shakers! Christmas came early this year!


----------



## Hairazor

^ Sweet!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I had an episode of "I need to go out to the shop and build something-itis" yesterday. So, I took some scrap wood and built a stand to hold my nicotine vaporizer and all it's assorted accoutrements. Then, in true haunter fashion, I had to light the device. So, I took an extra set of battery operated LED strand lights from the dollar store and fashioned an under-lighting system for it.
Cost Breakdown: 
Wood, two metal brackets and 4 recycled screws-$0.00
Dollar Tree 5mm AA batery operated 10 bulb LED strand-$1.08
Total cost=$1.08 and 45 minutes construction time.
I am internally debating whether I am going to stain it or leave the wood natural and just seal it with poly-urethane. Other than that, I am calling it done for now.


----------



## Copchick

Bone Dancer said:


> Double posting again Tina?


Ha, ha! I had no idea I did. I was on my Kindle and sometimes it likes to play tricks on me. Must be time to shut it down and reboot.

If this comes up twice, bear with me, the Kindle is just getting cranky.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I finally packed up the rest of the Halloween items that are going into storage until next year, culled out some "we don't need these anymore so let's give them away" items, and set aside a few things that need fixing. We can now walk from one end of the basement to the other unimpeded

18 days until Christmas.


----------



## Hairazor

This would have been handy when I had cats


----------



## RoxyBlue

^LOL, I love that!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hairazor said:


> This would have been handy when I had cats


Cute, I can think of a few others too.


----------



## randomr8

Zurgh said:


> I'm beautiful again!


You are always wonderfully bizarre.

RB - Love the ornaments - you certainly do bring the best season into all the others.



DandyBrit said:


> Can't believe I'm 50 next year.


600 years ago I would have been one of the village elders - an old crone sitting on a stool chewing on a piece of meat with my gums.

Wait a minute - that is me.

Welcome to the club.

Scareme - Take care of yourself. Happy Holidays.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Sewing buttons back on to clothing must be one of my least favorite tasks. I just replaced a button on a shirt that's been hanging in the basement laundry room for a few years - perfectly good condition except for that one little button.

17 days until Christmas.










And I made a batch of flourless peanut butter chocolate chip cookies yesterday for the first time. The taste and texture are very much like a Reese's peanut butter cup, so I'm very happy with that experiment.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Try making some buckeyes... Very good. It's hard to screw up chocolate and peanut butter. 

Cookie butter at Trader Joes is awesome. 

You have a good recipe for peanut butter cream pie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Buckeyes rule! I haven't tried the Trader Joe's cookie butter yet - we'll look for that next time we're there.

Believe it or not, I actually don't care for peanut butter by itself. Peanut butter and chocolate, however, is manna from heaven.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Cookie butter will not disappoint you. If it does disappoint, you could be a terrorist.


----------



## scareme

That's a cute picture Gobby. It reminds me of when my daughter was in kindergarten, and a little boy called her. After listening to her side of the conversation for three minutes, No, you say something. No, you say something. No you say something. I took the phone and told the boy the next time he called, to have something prepared to say. He never called again, and his Mother told me he was heart broken. lol You have to teach them when they are young.

I've been working on making a Christmas present. I must be nuts, cause I'm to tired to make anything. And I should be working on my Christmas cards. Tis the season!


----------



## Goblin

Decorating the house for Christmas. Got the living room and the kitchen done. Still have a little bit to do
before starting on the outside. Of course, it might be a while seeing as it's pouring rain! They're talking
about a possible winter mix!


----------



## Zurgh

Saw this, had to share...


----------



## Lord Homicide

Zurgh said:


> Saw this, had to share...


did you get me Tommy Boy" ref above?


----------



## RoxyBlue

There was a thin layer of ice on the plants and cars this morning. Fortunately, the same did not apply to the sidewalks

16 days until Christmas.


----------



## Grimm Pickins

SNOW DAY! 

I have never missed a day of work due to the weather, but my boss called and said the headmaster ordered pizza for tonight's dinner - so I could stay home. 

Are there props in my afternoon plans? Yes. I think so.


----------



## scareme

Have I ever mentioned how much I hate sewing? Well, I hate sewing. I'm spending the evening ripping out what I spent the afternoon sewing. And this happens every time I sew. This happens to everyone, right?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik

Goblin said:


>


Uhhhhhhh no


----------



## RoxyBlue

15 days until Christmas.


----------



## Copchick

Grimm Pickins said:


> SNOW DAY!
> 
> I have never missed a day of work due to the weather, but my boss called and said the headmaster ordered pizza for tonight's dinner - so I could stay home.


You lucky dog!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I always feel sorry for the line men working on power or phone lines out in the cold an snow too.


----------



## Zurgh

You can keep your weird white solid water that falls from the sky.:googly:



Lord Homicide said:


> did you get me Tommy Boy" ref above?











This one, yup. Gave me a chuckle.

In other news, my wife disagrees with the new look I want to shoot for...








I'm calling it "Ming the Merciless of Funk".
Could almost pull it off, too.


----------



## Grimm Pickins

Copchick, 

I used to live in Pittsburgh, and I don't envy any essential workers who have to deal with those hills in storms. Normally, I am considered 'essential' at my school because it's a boarding school - I have never been told to 'stay home' before. Those dirt roads get pretty nasty with ice (which was the flavor of yesterday... and today), the snow isn't so bad... It's Vermont, we're used to that dandruff falling from the sky 

I watched a 4 wheel drive truck do a 360 behind me on the highway, followed by a 180 and end up in a rest area in reverse. 

Come to think of it, Zurgh, those earthquakes are starting to look better than our roads this week :jol:


----------



## Evil Queen

With the storm coming into Zurgh's and my area we might be better off with an earthquake. Sustained winds 25-35 with gusts 50-60, 2 to 4 inches of rain, flooding, downed trees and power outages are expected.


----------



## scareme

You guys out on the coasts take care. It sounds like you are going to have to batten down and stay safe. After all the fires in CA, those mud slides are scary. Let us know how things are going.


----------



## Zurgh

Can do! It's going to be a big one. They even advised to take down X-mas lights. The mountain snow pack is expected to jump from it's current 35% to 75% or more. Hope you are prepared, too, EQ. 

Seems like it's feast or famine... we were in drought, and here comes the tidal wave of storms. We do need the rain, just maybe in smaller doses?


----------



## Zurgh

...maybe I should finally take down the Halloween display?

He he he...:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Oh yeah, don't want to panic anyone, but.................


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hard to believe that there are only 14 days until Christmas now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's snowing here - very fine light flakes.


----------



## bobzilla

Nothing like a couple of days at Disneyland to clear your head, and get away from the hustle and bustle of everyday life :googly:


----------



## Grimm Pickins

Weather seems to be getting a little messed up all over... I've been away from media lately, so I didn't hear about the California nastiness. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Lord Homicide

bobzilla said:


> Nothing like a couple of days at Disneyland to clear your head, and get away from the hustle and bustle of everyday life :googly:


lol, did you rent the park out?


----------



## dstading

Grimm Pickins said:


> Weather seems to be getting a little messed up all over... I've been away from media lately, so I didn't hear about the California nastiness. Stay safe everyone!


Nastiness is the word, alright. We've been spoiled out here the last couple of winters with little rain (not a good thing) and the storms that have come through in the last couple weeks have raised havoc. The heavy rain and high winds are still going on, lots of flooding and power outages.


----------



## bobzilla

I wish!
Lines weren't bad at all.
I think I OD'd on the Haunted Mansion though 



Lord Homicide said:


> lol, did you rent the park out?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Zurgh said:


> ...maybe I should finally take down the Halloween display?





Goblin said:


>


Zurg - in response to your question - no - it's almost Halloween again!!!!!!



Goblin said:


>


Yeah we get that quite a bit here as well!!!!

Welllllllllllllllllllllllll yesterday we had a couple go through and look at our house. I had a call from the agent later in the afternoon to say they seemed really interested. Given I've heard that story before I didn't put much into it. Well this morning he called me to say they phoned back and said "We'll take it" and when he asked what offer they were thinking of putting in they said the listed price!!!! So he's drawn up the contracts already and we are off to look at a couple of houses to buy tomorrow! One is the one we signed up for the last time which still hasn't sold plus another one that came on the market since. The BEST news is that they don't need finance or to sell a house so our sale is unconditional. I haven't opened the champers yet but it's tempting!


----------



## Copchick

Yay Headless! Great news! Hope you're able to get that house that's still for sale.

I love early mornings having a cup of coffee with all of the lights off except for the Christmas tree. It's quiet too.


----------



## Headless

Thanks Tina. It is pretty exciting. Though there won't be any Christmas lights for us. We had held off putting up the decorations because of the inspections but I think it will just make extra work to pack at this point.


----------



## Lord Homicide

bobzilla said:


> I wish!
> Lines weren't bad at all.
> I think I OD'd on the Haunted Mansion though


It's not a bad little place when the population is low. I'm like you, I OD on the HM when I went there too. I could stay in New Orleans Square all day. How many times did you do the ride?


----------



## bobzilla

About 15 times over two days.
I love the Indiana Jones ride too.
Can't get enough of that one!



Lord Homicide said:


> It's not a bad little place when the population is low. I'm like you, I OD on the HM when I went there too. I could stay in New Orleans Square all day. How many times did you do the ride?


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's great news, Headless, especially the part about no contingencies. Makes the sale process less stressful.

13 days until Christmas.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay! Headless!! Now to get the house you want, LUCK to you


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


>


Too cute!


----------



## Death's Door

That's great news Headless! I hope everything works out for ya.

I love the Nightmare Before Christmas balls. I might have to make them.

Had a couple of busy fun-filled days for me. I was on the Christmas decorating committee for the Ladies Auxilliary, went to New York to see the Rockettes in action, and had fun at the Ladies Auxilliary Christmas party. Tomorrow I'm having my friends over the Movie Night with fiesta style food (margaritas, jalapeno dip, quesadilas(sp), and tacos - all homemade). 

Hanging out right now and watching, "White Christmas". Man, I wish I had a pair of legs like that on me. The dancing and singing is great too!


----------



## Headless

Went to inspect the two houses today - one which had come on the market about 3 weeks ago and the other one which we had signed up for 6 months ago but fell through because our own sale fell through. The newer listing was really lovely and although it's a little more expensive - we could move in and barely have to do a thing. The other one definitely needed a bit of structural work replacing some of the verandah timber - which we were aware of. Both houses are the same age, but the timber has already been replaced on the new listing.

So about an hour ago we put in an offer on the new one AND IT WAS ACCEPTED!!!!! Will be signing contracts on Monday for both homes and settlement in February next year. I'm SOOOOO excited!


----------



## Headless

How funny is this video - 




Mutant Giant Spider Dog!!!!! LOL


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

Headless - congrats on having your offer accepted! Whoo hoo!!! I love that video, too funny. That dog is just too cute. 

Something to make you smile, so adorable....http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...pups_n_6315518.html?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Headless!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay on the house Headless!!
Giant mutant spider dog- YIKES! Funny only because I didn't come upon it!!

Copchick, that Mama dog had her paws full, so cute


----------



## RoxyBlue

Down to only 12 days until Christmas. Spooky1 is about to go out for a few last minute things while I sit comfortably at home










In other news along the lines of "why your dog can give you gray hairs", Willow had to go under the knife to have her spleen removed on Thursday. She was at work with me on Wednesday when she suddenly became extremely weak and collapsed. Drove her to the vet immediately, seriously worried she wasn't going to be alive by the time I got there. Long story short, she was anemic due to internal bleeding and imaging revealed multiple spots on an enlarged spleen.

She is home now and doing pretty well, all things considered, so now it's a waiting game for biopsy results since cancer as the cause of her problem is highly probable.


----------



## Grimm Pickins

Roxy, my best wishes go out to you and Willow. 

We lost one of our cats yesterday, Fezziwig had grown very weak with kidney disease and could no longer walk more than a couple feet without resting. Broke my heart to let go, but we had 12 years together. 

And congrats, Headless - we'll be in your boat in a few years hopefully - if we can convince ourselves to leave our haunting grounds. We both drive between 30-50 miles to work but we have a vibrant ToT community. I think people look at us weird when we site this as the reason we haven't moved yet.


----------



## Lord Homicide

OPPA GANGNAM STYLE! lol

I don't know what it is about this video and tune but it's very catchy. Every now and then I'll watch it a few times in a row. I was introduced to this when one of my female cousins told the DJ to play it at my wedding. The tune came on and I looked over at the front of the venue with a "WTF" look on my face. Her and a few others horse trotted over to the dance floor and got crazy. I was laughing my ass off still with a perplexed look. She is a reserved girl in the family's public eye until she gets a few drinks in her. Here's to you Em.

*The little kid in the first 30 seconds cracks me up!*





... and with the Gangnam Style spirit high right now, I saw this vid on the recommended list (posted in the Walking Dead thread).
http://www.hauntforum.com/showpost.php?p=820076&postcount=282


----------



## Death's Door

Grim - sorry to hear about Fezziwig. It's so hard to lose a pet. I'm glad that you had 12 years together though.

Roxy - Glad to hear that Willow is on the mend and doing well. I hate the waiting game for hearing the results but I think everything's gonna be ok.


----------



## Hairazor

Grim, So sorry for your loss, it's never easy

Roxy, sending Willow best vibes for good results


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry for the loss of your fur baby Grimm Pickins.
Hope Willow will be alright Roxy.


----------



## Hairazor

LordH, like Gangum style or not, once it gets in your head it's hard to get out!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I wrote this for my Mother : http://obits.dignitymemorial.com/di...c=4630&pid=173242873&mid=6206822&locale=en_US


----------



## scareme

PrettyGhoul, that was beautiful. Your Mother seem like a fascinating woman who lead a really full life. I love the picture of her by the sundial. Were the flowers in the video from her garden? Thanks for sharing that with us.

Headless, contrats on the home front news. I've still got two garages full of boxes from our sale. I don't envy you the move. Will you have a big place for your Halloween things like you did at your last place? 

Roxy, I hope Willow is comfortable. And fingers crossed for her prognosis. 
Grimm, sorry for your fur baby loss. They become like our kids after that long. 

Lord H, I hate you. OK?


----------



## Hairazor

Pretty Ghoul, what a special tribute for a woman who must have been as beautiful inside as she was out


----------



## Copchick

PG, that's a beautifully written obituary. It sounds like she was an interesting woman with many stories and chapters in her life. 

Roxy, praying to St. Francis for Willow.

Grim P, sorry to hear about Fezziwig.

Lord H, I have a great desire to slap you. How can I unseen or unhear what I just saw? Anyone have a mental eraser?


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Headless, hope all goes smoothly on the sale & purchase 

Sorry to hear about your loss Grim. Pets give us so much, but losing them is alway tough.

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers for Willow. She seems to be doing well so far. We should get the biopsy results early this week. I think if I had my spleen removed, My recovery would be slower than hers.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> .............In other news along the lines of "why your dog can give you gray hairs", Willow had to go under the knife to have her spleen removed on Thursday. She was at work with me on Wednesday when she suddenly became extremely weak and collapsed. Drove her to the vet immediately, seriously worried she wasn't going to be alive by the time I got there. Long story short, she was anemic due to internal bleeding and imaging revealed multiple spots on an enlarged spleen.
> 
> She is home now and doing pretty well, all things considered, so now it's a waiting game for biopsy results since cancer as the cause of her problem is highly probable.


Oh Roxy I can understand how you must be feeling right now. I hope everything goes well with Willow.



Grimm Pickins said:


> R..........We lost one of our cats yesterday, Fezziwig had grown very weak with kidney disease and could no longer walk more than a couple feet without resting. Broke my heart to let go, but we had 12 years together.
> 
> And congrats, Headless - we'll be in your boat in a few years hopefully - if we can convince ourselves to leave our haunting grounds. We both drive between 30-50 miles to work but we have a vibrant ToT community. I think people look at us weird when we site this as the reason we haven't moved yet.


GP - so sorry to hear of your loss. It's so hard to say goodbye!



PrettyGhoul said:


> I wrote this for my Mother : http://obits.dignitymemorial.com/di...c=4630&pid=173242873&mid=6206822&locale=en_US


PG what a lovely tribute! Sorry for your loss.



Spooky1 said:


> ...........Thanks for the thoughts and prayers for Willow. She seems to be doing well so far. We should get the biopsy results early this week. I think if I had my spleen removed, My recovery would be slower than hers.


Dogs are amazingly resilient!

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. I just can't wait for the move to be over! Let's get Christmas out of the way first though.........


----------



## Lord Homicide

It's funny how the number of views of that guy's video broke YouTube's counter. They allegedly never anticipated a video to be watched over 2.1 billion times.



Hairazor said:


> LordH, like Gangum style or not, once it gets in your head it's hard to get out!!


 Yes mam! Can't get enough of it.



scareme said:


> Lord H, I hate you. OK?


 Fine with me but it's temporary I'm sure. You'll thank me later 



Copchick said:


> Lord H, I have a great desire to slap you. How can I unseen or unhear what I just saw? Anyone have a mental eraser?


Tell me how many times that song crosses your mind or how many times you actually watch the video again  Like I told scareme... you'll thank me later.

On behalf of my family, our hearts go out to those who have lost a loved one (human or animal) recently. Definitely not the best time of the year but remember the good times.

I lost my cousin about five years ago when he fell seven stories from a parking structure. He was like a brother to me, good and bad times. It's funny how little detail I remember of the falling outs we had but can remember the good times in great detail. RIP good buddy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for all the good thoughts for Willow. As Spooky1 noted, she is taking this much more in stride than most folks (including myself) would after major surgery. And you're absolutely right, Lord H - we miss those we've lost but take great joy in reliving the happy memories we have.

Speaking of happy, 11 days until Christmas.


----------



## Copchick

Roxy I think that's the ugliest ornament(?) I've ever seen.


----------



## scareme

Copchick said:


> Roxy I think that's the ugliest ornament(?) I've ever seen.


I know! When I first saw it I thought Roxy had put up a picture of Willow's removed spleen. Dang!


----------



## Goblin

I must apologize for not posting last night. but I have a good excuse.......I wasn't here! 

Be careful Roxy and Spooky1! Those ornaments have been known to eat all the other ornaments 
on the tree then go after pets and people next!


----------



## Zurgh

In case I get abducted again, hope you have a good (or weird) Christmas! 
:googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Roxy I think that's the ugliest ornament(?) I've ever seen.


i agree. You don't want to know what I think it looks like. Lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Copchick said:


> Roxy I think that's the ugliest ornament(?) I've ever seen.





scareme said:


> I know! When I first saw it I thought Roxy had put up a picture of Willow's removed spleen. Dang!





Lord Homicide said:


> i agree. You don't want to know what I think it looks like. Lol


I think it's one of those rarely-seen ugly deep sea creatures:devil:


----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> Roxy I think that's the ugliest ornament(?) I've ever seen.


I'll second that!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Sitting at home with Willow watching "Rebecca of Sunnybrook Farm", starring Shirley Temple and Randolph Scott. I love her movies.

10 days to go.


----------



## IMU

Probably should have used this as our Christmas card picture but already mailed them out. Maybe next year?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I love that! Great way to showcase a spectacular prop for another holiday:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Merry Pirate Christmas, Arrgghhh, IMU!


----------



## IMU

Hairazor said:


> Merry Pirate Christmas, Arrgghhh, IMU!


You too Hairazor!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Totally agree IMU, great card material. Mark that for next years card.


----------



## scareme

Death's Door said:


> Hanging out right now and watching, "White Christmas". Man, I wish I had a pair of legs like that on me. The dancing and singing is great too!


Have you seen the waist on Vera Allen? Her waist is as wide as her hand. I just can't get over her. I love that show. My two sisters sing the song, "Sister". I guess I could try the number with my brother. But I don't think it would be the same.

Last night while I was wrapping presents, tornado sirens were going off. Today I'm working on Christmas cards, and there are grass fires about 20 minutes from here. I wouldn't be surprised to see a blizzard tomorrow.


----------



## Copchick

Scareme, you certainly live in an area where the weather conditions change so fast. Tornados, fires, earthquakes, snow...yikes!


----------



## debbie5

Vera Allen was recognized by most major star/dancers in Hollywood as the best dancer in town. Gene Kelly said she was the best dancer he worked with. She really kicked ass in some of her movies; VERY physical routines with few camera cutaways. Love her.

Rumor is she was anorexic and had to wear those high necked costumes as the skin on her neck was wacked from barfing, but I"ve seen pics of ner with a bare neck, & it looks fine. Her weight did fluctuate a lot, and since she was tiny, it was noticeable.


----------



## debbie5

Scareme- how ya feeling, luvvie??


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Scareme, you certainly live in an area where the weather conditions change so fast. Tornados, fires, earthquakes, snow...yikes!


i can hear it now, "and tomorrow will be mild in the mid 60s, with a 40% chance if earthquakes and fires" 

Scareme... We had a tornado siren accidentally set off by a technician a few weeks ago.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Willow continues to do well with her recovery. We're happy to see her back to something more like her normal self.

Nine days until Christmas.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Give Willow a big hug from Baxter


----------



## Bone Dancer

Tell Willow that Frank says to "fake it" for a few extra days of pampering. One should take advantage of these situations you know.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> Give Willow a big hug from Baxter


Will do, and tell Baxter Willow sends a kiss back



Bone Dancer said:


> Tell Willow that Frank says to "fake it" for a few extra days of pampering. One should take advantage of these situations you know.


Frank the Cat is such a sly boots:jol:


----------



## scareme

There was a tornado touch down in the northern side of Oklahoma City. In December, how weird. And speaking of earthquakes, the lake near the hospital, or lake house, I call my second home is called Lake Hefner. Well now an oil company wants to start fracking under that lake. What a horrible idea. The lake provides part of the drinking water for OKC. But if enough money is in play, it will probably go through. More earthquakes and tainted drinking water to entice new business to come and settle here. Sounds like a plan to me. 

Roxy, I told my crew about Willow. Annie went back to sleep. Winnie said she would go and kill something for Willow. And Monty said if you are talking to me I'm going to pee. You know it makes me nervous when you talk to me, I'm peeing on the floor so stop talking to me.... I want a new crew.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds as if you have quite the bunch of characters in your house, Scareme


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Will do, and tell Baxter Willow sends a kiss back


Better be a little peck! He can't have any girlfriends until he's old enough


----------



## RoxyBlue

^If she waits until he's old enough, it will be the dog equivalent of "Harold and Maude"

And if you haven't seen that movie, I recommend it. Tons of dark humor, and Ruth Gordon is fabulous in her part.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I just logged on and I was the only one on the forum.....wow....it was scary being all alone in such a big forum.:googly: I may have TP'd some visitor pages, and written some graffiti....I can't help but be bad when I'm left all alone.:devil:


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> ^If she waits until he's old enough, it will be the dog equivalent of "Harold and Maude"
> 
> And if you haven't seen that movie, I recommend it. Tons of dark humor, and Ruth Gordon is fabulous in her part.


Maybe wait a couple of more months if you believe in dog years.

I have never seen Harold and Maude. If it has Ruth Gordon in it, I imagine the movie was about the relationship between an old woman and a young guy.



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I just logged on and I was the only one on the forum.....wow....it was scary being all alone in such a big forum.:googly: I may have TP'd some visitor pages, and written some graffiti....I can't help but be bad when I'm left all alone.:devil:


_ Psst... You almost revealed yourself as my source for forum gossip in Wicked Mag... Don't let it happen again Scoop!_


----------



## Spooky1

Five days after surgery and Willow is pulling toys out and playing with them. She doesn't seem to realize she suppose to be recovering.


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Goblin said:


>


Actually the "norty" corner has been quite comfortable! LOL



IMU said:


> Probably should have used this as our Christmas card picture but already mailed them out. Maybe next year?


Cool pic IMU - maybe next year!



scareme said:


> ........Last night while I was wrapping presents, tornado sirens were going off. Today I'm working on Christmas cards, and there are grass fires about 20 minutes from here. I wouldn't be surprised to see a blizzard tomorrow.


Variety is the spice of life Scareme!



RoxyBlue said:


> Willow continues to do well with her recovery. We're happy to see her back to something more like her normal self.
> 
> Nine days until Christmas........


Awwwww I'm so glad to hear Willow is getting better Roxy.



Pumpkin5 said:


> I just logged on and I was the only one on the forum.....wow....it was scary being all alone in such a big forum. I may have TP'd some visitor pages, and written some graffiti....I can't help but be bad when I'm left all alone.


LOL P5 - what's this "when I'm left all alone" stuff LOL.



Spooky1 said:


> Five days after surgery and Willow is pulling toys out and playing with them. She doesn't seem to realize she suppose to be recovering.


There's a VERY good sign I think.



Hairazor said:


>


ROFLMAO - Love it!

Spent most of today trying to prepare for our work end of year Christmas Lunch which is held on Christmas Eve. Final numbers in and we have 142 people coming. I'm going to have my work cut out for me getting the venue organised with that many people. Trying to jazz it up with chair covers, sashes, a photo booth, table centers........ sigh.......... It will be fun and people WILL enjoy it dammit!


----------



## Copchick

Hairazor, that picture is hilarious! Poor snowman.


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## RoxyBlue

^I miss that comic strip - always such a hoot.

Eight days until Christmas.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> ^I miss that comic strip - always such a hoot.


Yes mam. I remember reading the last panel and feeling that sad sensation rolling through me. Even the final panel is genius, if you know the story behind his choice to end Calvin & Hobbes.

I respect Bill's decision to not to license his works to be sold as shirts, cups, etc. It made the strip that much more valuable. I can't remember a single panel that was not funny.


----------



## Hairazor

I Love Calvin and Hobbs We did them for SpookWalk in 2007.


----------



## Headless

Well never never never count your chickens........ Waiting for the contracts to be signed on our house - get a call from the agent to say the purchasers found out yesterday that they don't have access to the trust fund money they were told they did have access to 3 months ago. So no money - no house sale. Merry Christmas........ Absolutely devastated!


----------



## Hairazor

Well Dang Headless! A pox on someone!


----------



## randomr8

A Skitzy Christmas.


----------



## randomr8

Headless, I'm sorry. That just sucks.


----------



## Hairazor

Is that a guard cat, randomr8?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless, so sorry to hear that. I can believe it was heartbreaking. You've gone through the wringer one time too many with the house situation.

Random, I love your cat


----------



## Evil Queen

Awww I'm so sorry Headless.


----------



## Copchick

Oh Maree, that is so awful! I hope they are swarmed by bedbugs for causing you distress.

Nice cat randomr8! Isn't it funny how cats like to sleep under the tree? Kinda like they're waiting for Santa's arrival. I'll have to post a picture I got of Cheddar just yesterday, peeking around the manger under the tree.


----------



## randomr8

Hairazor said:


> Is that a guard cat, randomr8?


LOL. He's 25 odd pounds of love.


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, let's see Chedder. Sounds like a great pic


----------



## scareme

Headless, I'm so sorry about the house news. Have you ever heard of the idea of burying a statue of St Joseph upside down facing east. I don't believe in it, but I figured what can if hurt? We sold the house about three months later. Now that I think about it, we didn't dig up Joseph. I bet he's still in the front flower bed. 

I loved Calvin and Hobbs. We have several of his books. Everyone used to say my son was a second Calvin. The would read the cartoon and tell me that is just like something Ty would do. Sadly, they were right. No wonder I have grey hair. Hairazor, I love your set up. You guys looked great. 

randomr8, be careful unwrapping that present. It might still have claws.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Lord Homicide

Enjoy my fellow friends... I think I i'll start a C&H countdown from the end of Thanksgiving to the New Years.


----------



## RoxyBlue

C&H ruled!

Seven days until Christmas.










One of the more adorable monster Christmas ornaments


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> C&H ruled!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha!

Biopsy results came back positive for cancer for Willow, so Saturday we will discuss treatment options with the vet. The good news is, she's back to being her happy active self post surgery and she will never be disturbed by fears of dying from the disease. Her life span may not be what we'd like, but her chances of having a good quality of life with appropriate treatment is good. That's really all that counts in the long run.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that roxy... . My old dog Hooch had cancerous tumors pop up all over him in his later years. We ended up feeding him beef casseroles till the day we had to put him down.


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry about the diagnosis Roxy, but Willow has the advantage of having caring Humans.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Ha!
> 
> Biopsy results came back positive for cancer for Willow, so Saturday we will discuss treatment options with the vet. The good news is, she's back to being her happy active self post surgery and she will never be disturbed by fears of dying from the disease. Her life span may not be what we'd like, but her chances of having a good quality of life with appropriate treatment is good. That's really all that counts in the long run.


Roxy, I am so sorry to hear this but please don't give up because you never know. I had a cat I loved who was diagnosed with cancer and I had five more years with him after treatment. Medical treatments advance every year so research, talk to your vet and get a second opinion. It's really amazing all the advances that have happened in the last few years.

I will be thinking and praying for you and Willow.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry to hear your fur baby has cancer, Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, my dears It wasn't entirely unexpected news, so it wasn't as big a shock as it might have been. We'll get her treatment plan worked out with the vet, and then just take it as it comes.

LordH, we did the same thing with our cat when she was in her final weeks of life many years ago. Anything she would eat, we gave her because at that point, it didn't matter whether it was good for her or not. Reminded me of an uncle who developed emphysema late in life. Once it was clear there was no hope for him, he went ahead and smoked his cigarettes because it wasn't going to make a difference anymore.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Oh Roxy, so sad to hear Willow has a battle before her...but you and Tom are the exact ones she needs by her side to see it through. You all will be in my prayers...there are miracles in the presence of love....this I believe.

Maree...no matter how hard it is to see, things happen for a reason. The right buyer will happen...and you will be happy.

Random, I love your Tabby...reminds me so much of my late Jinx and my current Ripley...I'm a sucker for stripes.

LordH...you are just the funny guy on the forum. You constantly cause me to laugh out loud reading your posts.:devil:


----------



## scareme

Roxy and Spooky1, I'm so sorry to hear about Willow. This will be a bittersweet time to spend with her. Will she still be able to go to work with you, Roxy? The story you told about your uncle reminds me of my father-in-law. In his later years the battled heart disease, cancer and diabetes. He said, "I'll give up my smoking and drinking, but I'll be damned if I'll give up my doughnuts." He would eat his doughnuts, then adjust his insulin. He was feisty, and I loved him. 

Lord H, I'd love a daily dose of C&H, but the first one you posted was to small for me to read. The second one I could read even without my glasses.


----------



## scareme

I love this one...


----------



## Copchick

Sorry to hear of Willow's diagnosis. I agree, the quality of her life is very important. You and Tom will see to it that she gets what is best for her, with more hugs, pets and cuddling to add. There is a wonderful facility not too far away from me, it's called PVSEC, Pittsburgh Veterinary Specialty and Emergency Center. It's a small hospital, treatment center for animals. Fly had gone there for major surgery, and Jack went because he had a life threatening illness and was very sick. The staff are great. I was allowed to visit them even at midnight after my shift was over, and I stayed as long as I wanted. A guy I work with took his dog there for cataract surgery, and his dog could see again because of it. This is a very special hospital, not for vet check ups. They have an oncology department too, which is awesome from what I've heard. So you see, they have come such a long way in veterinary medicine and treatment. My very best wishes for Willow. I'll keep her in my prayers to St. Francis.


----------



## Copchick

Scareme, I love kitty toes!


----------



## Headless

Oh Roxy I am so sorry to hear about Willow's diagnosis. Damn sometimes having dogs as a part of your life is so tough. I know Willow has the best possible care and you guys will do whatever is best for her as time goes on. Thinking of you all.


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## Grimm Pickins

Roxy, I am very sad to hear about Willow's results - but, like everyone said, she is in the right place to receive loving support. 

Randomr8, your Christmas tabby looks just like my Fezziwig. Very cute.


----------



## Goblin

Sorry to hear about Willow, Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Willow sends dog kisses back to everyone for all their good thoughts and prayers. And yes, Scareme, she will continue to come to work with me. All the dogs are up to date on their vaccinations, so there shouldn't be any issues in terms of her getting exposed to something. The vet has recommended metronomic chemotherapy (a fairly new approach to treating cancer in dogs), which involves long term use of very low dose drugs. She will need to be monitored regularly, but if it keeps her happy and comfortable, that's what we'll do for her.

Here's an article about it for those who are interested:

http://www.vmcli.com/veterinary-articles-metronomic-chemotherapy.html

Six days until Christmas.


----------



## Copchick

Roxy - very interesting info on the treatment.

Okay, here's my two feline kids...

Cheddar, either waiting for Jesus to arrive in the manger or waiting for Santa to bring presents.










Josie, just waiting for the elf to get just a little closer.










Oh, and check out: http://reindeercam.com/ everyone. Santa has added audio this year when he feeds the reindeer. Tonight, he read Frosty the Snowman to everyone! Yay Santa!


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, your cats are beauts! And those are very cool shots, you couldn't get them to pose like that on purpose!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pretty cats, although they seem annoyed at being caught looking so photogenic:jol:

Saw this commercial tonight and totally cracked up, probably because I'm easily amused:googly::


----------



## Spooky1

We received a couple beautiful Christmas ornaments in the mail, from some wonderful piratey friends.  A violin for Roxy and a canoe for me, to go with our non-Halloween hobbies.

45125 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Finally checking in. I know it's been a while. 

My family and i are coping even though we had to deal with D-Bag of the year teacher. He refused to let us off for the days we missed after our brother's death. All the other teachers were understanding and didn't count those days against us, but he did. He only gave us partial credit for our work. Yes, we did go to the head of the department, but she told us that it was his classroom his rules. *sigh* still, despite all of that mess, my sister and I both passed his class, barely.

We're on winter break for now and I finished this semester with a 3.5 GPA. All in all, not a bad semester. That's pretty much where I am for now. It's been pretty rough, but we're getting through.


----------



## Copchick

DA - although it was a struggle, you passed. Good job!


----------



## Headless

Good to see you back DA but sorry you've had some unnecessary difficulties. People can be so hard to get along with sometimes.


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## Bone Dancer

Lord Homicide said:


>


Thanks for posting the Calvin toons, but could you do it a bit larger please.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hairazor

Dark Angel, Yay on your GPA, Boo to your heartless teacher, Karma will fix him!


----------



## randomr8

Roxy - Spoil 'em rotten.










And the other one (Walker)


----------



## RoxyBlue

That GPA kicks butt, DA! Way to go, girl!

Five more days until Christmas.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hairazor said:


> Dark Angel, Yay on your GPA, Boo to your heartless teacher, Karma will fix him!


*crossing my fingers that lighting will strike the satellite dish he worships so he can't watch his precious sports channel*:devil:


----------



## Hairazor

^ heeheehee^

Nice Randomr8, another good looking Christmas present guard


----------



## Spooky1

Good job DA! Good luck next semester, hope it's trouble free.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bone Dancer said:


> Thanks for posting the Calvin toons, but could you do it a bit larger please.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> That GPA kicks butt, DA! Way to go, girl!
> 
> Five more days until Christmas.


I don't think tripod allows linking to images.


----------



## IMU

Spooky1 said:


> We received a couple beautiful Christmas ornaments in the mail, from some wonderful piratey friends.  A violin for Roxy and a canoe for me, to go with our non-Halloween hobbies.
> 
> 45125 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


When we saw them we thought of you two.  We looked for almost an hour and that was the closest to a kayak we could find so maybe if you squint it might look like one?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Bone Dancer said:


> Thanks for posting the Calvin toons, but could you do it a bit larger please.


lol I'll try. If I can read them on my phone app, I assume y'all can read them


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well these old eyes don't do was well as they use to.
Thanks Heather for the assistance.


----------



## Copchick

Mine are seeing double! 

Yes, much better Haunti.

I LOVE watching "National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation". The Christmas season wouldn't be the same without it. I see members of my family in it for sure. I think we all can! Here's something interesting; 25 Life Lessons We Learned from National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation 25 Years Later:

http://www.people.com/article/christmas-vacation-anniversary-lessons

And, the hardest "National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation" quiz...(I got 9 out of 14)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/rachelg34/t...l-ever-7y4q?utm_term=4ldqpia&bffb=#.hfeYaaVMg


----------



## Hairazor

Ahhhhh, Lampoon and Christmas!

I got 5 right, apparently need to watch it again!!!


----------



## Goblin

I got 13 out of 14! Always watch it at least once every Christmas.......and I
have it on dvd!

I found the microscope my parents gave me for Christmas when I was 16!
It's 48 years old and still in great shape!

First day of winter and we had some snow flurries yesterday!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> And, the hardest "National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation" quiz...(I got 9 out of 14)


You got 13 out of 14 right!
You should've been born a Griswold.

I had to guess on a couple of them. Didn't know the courier service.


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## randomr8

Lord Homicide said:


>


Love it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good one, LordH Puts that whole snow shoveling thing into an entirely different light:jol:

Only 4 more days until Christmas. How many of you feel like this guy?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Honestly, I'm feeling a bit better. Went to the Christmas service as my sister's church this morning and it helped me set things in perspective.


----------



## Headless

Dark Angel 27 said:


> *crossing my fingers that lighting will strike the satellite dish he worships so he can't watch his precious sports channel*:devil:


hahahaha love it!

Yeah Roxy - that's me. We spent the whole day yesterday in the next town Christmas shopping. Didn't get home until 9:30 pm and vowing to get started on Christmas shopping MUCH earlier next year. In fact I actually put a note in my calendar for JULY......

Really annoyed that I purchased some chair covers off Ebay last week from a seller who lives an hour away (and who lives about 15 minutes from my daughter) who is really stuffing me around with being able to pick them up. I paid via paypal immediately after using the Buy it Now option. They randomly send a message but won't make a commitment one way or the other. We were in their town yesterday but still couldn't contact them. I need the covers Wednesday morning to start setting up for our work Christmas party - it's now Monday morning. Not happy.


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Kindly old elf! Really!

Made a batch of dark chocolate walnut raspberry fudge yesterday for the first time, and it smells divine. Tastes pretty good, too:jol:

Three more days until Christmas.


----------



## Hairazor

My daughter says we are making these when she gets home for Christmas:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Dark chocolate walnut raspberry fudge, that sounds good just saying it. Do you mail out samples ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, if you lived next door, BD, I'd just walk some over

Here's the recipe:

CHOCOLATE FUDGE

•	3 cups (18 oz.) dark chocolate chips (or semi-sweet or milk chocolate, if you like those better)
•	1 (14 oz.) can Eagle Brand® sweetened condensed milk
•	1 cup miniature marshmallows (you can use up to 2 cups, or you can omit them entirely)
•	1/2 to 1 cups chopped nuts
•	1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract
•	approx. 1/4 teaspoon raspberry extract (a little bit goes a long way)

Line 8- or 9-inch square pan with foil, extending foil over edges of pan.

Melt chocolate chips with sweetened condensed milk and marshmallows in heavy saucepan over low heat (alternative method: microwave on high for up to three minutes, stirring after each minute). Remove from heat. Stir in nuts and flavorings. Spread evenly into prepared pan.

Chill 2 hours or until firm. Remove from pan by lifting edges of foil. Cut into squares. Try not to eat it all at once


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks Roxy. Thats a good basic fudge recipe and you could add what ever nuts or flavors you might think would go together. 

"Really doc, I have no idea why my sugar is so darn high"


----------



## Lord Homicide

Adding nuts to fudge is like putting potholes in a road, in my opinion.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Only if you forget to shell them first


----------



## Bone Dancer

Lord Homicide said:


> Adding nuts to fudge is like putting potholes in a road, in my opinion.


Well darn, I guess that means more fudge for us.


----------



## Copchick

Nice commercial: 
The Stagecoach & the Snowmen:


----------



## Evil Queen

Lord Homicide said:


> Adding nuts to fudge is like putting potholes in a road, in my opinion.


I agree! Especially since I'm allergic to walnuts.


----------



## Hairazor

Sweeeet!



Copchick said:


> Nice commercial:
> The Stagecoach & the Snowmen:


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Only if you forget to shell them first


Yes mam!


Bone Dancer said:


> Well darn, I guess that means more fudge for us.


Yes sir!


----------



## randomr8

Watching True Detective HB0


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Goblin




----------



## randomr8

Hairazor said:


>


Yup

Love waking at 3


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## Copchick

HR- totally sang it! Thanks for making me give myself a song worm during breakfast at IHOP.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sing it? Guilty as charged

Two more days until Christmas.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, folks, I'm going to be away for the rest of the week, so I'd like to take this time to wish you all a Merry Christmas. I hope you all get whatever you asked for, and that your in-laws don't drive you insane!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Merry Christmas, Bio!

The only in-law left between Spooky1 and myself (not including brothers and sisters) is my mom, who is every good thing a mother or mother-in-law could be, so we're safe there


----------



## Lord Homicide

Backatcha man!


----------



## dead hawk

I hope everyone has a spooky Christmas, Halloween went well for me, so sorry i have'nt been on to update with you guys


----------



## Dark Angel 27

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Well, folks, I'm going to be away for the rest of the week, so I'd like to take this time to wish you all a Merry Christmas. I hope you all get whatever you asked for, and that your in-laws don't drive you insane!


Believe it or not. it's the parent that drives me nuts. Thank goodness that I already am on the naughty list...i can't get any higher up on it. Anyway, Merry Christmas!



dead hawk said:


> I hope everyone has a spooky Christmas, Halloween went well for me, so sorry i haven't been on to update with you guys


Welcome Back Dead Hawk! I'm glad you had a good Halloween!


----------



## Spooky1

Merry Christmas, Bio! I lucked out on the in-laws. Roxy's mom is a great lady.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, my in-laws usually aren't that bad, but this is the first christmas since I stopped smoking and started vaping. So I have to deal with their continuous cigarettes for four days, and my father in law asking when I'm going to "get a job where I don't sit around all day." Other than that, it's not too bad.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

Lord H, I really liked that one. "The tiger vouches for the kid's character."


----------



## Pumpkin5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Well, my in-laws usually aren't that bad, but this is the first christmas since I stopped smoking and started vaping. So I have to deal with their continuous cigarettes for four days, and my father in law asking when I'm going to "get a job where I don't sit around all day." Other than that, it's not too bad.


:jol:Yay you, Bio for quitting smoking! Stay tough and stick with it & Merry Christmas! Makes me think of this song...


----------



## debbie5

Happy Whatever-You-Do-or-Do-Not-Celebrate this week!


----------



## Copchick

This is pretty cool. The snow comes down right in front of your house

If you have not seen it before, just type in your address or any address and look through the window at the snow falling on your home today. My house has snow in summer!

http://pusher.com.au/clients/pusher-christmas-2012


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today should be a pretty quiet one here at work. The boss will likely send us home early with a full days' pay, and he won't say "Be here all the earlier the next morning"

One more day until Christmas.


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> Today should be a pretty quiet one here at work. The boss will likely send us home early with a full days' pay, and he won't say "Be here all the earlier the next morning"
> 
> One more day until Christmas.


Good one, Roxie! Our boss is out of town. We're sitting here playing Christmas computer games and watching A Christmas Carol (which is why I got your reference).

Merry Christmas all, and hope you get haunted just like Scrooge!


----------



## Hairazor

You learn something new every day:


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## Otaku

Love Calvin and Hobbes! This one is a favorite.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tying up a few loose ends here at work and then it's off for the rest of the day. I'm playing in a string quartet for the 11:00PM mass tonight with our choir - should be a lovely service and the church will be packed with a lot of folks we don't see the rest of the year:googly: Best part is, the choir is excused from singing on Christmas day, so I can sleep in a bit tomorrow morning. Unlike Calvin, I don't feel a need to get up in the wee hours of the morning to see what Santa has brought me It's a grown-up thing.


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## bobzilla

Merry Christmas eve and Christmas everyone :jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

bobzilla said:


> Merry Christmas eve and Christmas everyone :jol:


:jol:Awwwww Robert! (Can you make me that tree???) Ha! Ha! Merry Christmas all my forum peeps and Hauntforum. Raising a cup 'o cheer to 2015!!! Bigger and Better Peeps! BIGGER & BETTER!!! Tonight feels like Christmas!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

A crèche for the Universal monster fans Made this a few years back.

DSCF2550 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## bobzilla

Nice Roxy 
I love me some Universal monsters 



RoxyBlue said:


> A crèche for the Universal monster fans Made this a few years back.
> 
> DSCF2550_zps54998f37 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1

bdb7d by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Goblin

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just pulled a batch of cornbread from the oven - going to use it to make cornbread stuffing for a pair of Cornish game hens waiting to be roasted for dinner. We'll also be having peanut soup and King crab legs as part of our first annual at-home Christmas dinner (since Spooky1's brother and sister-in-law, who usually host dinner, are in Florida for the holiday).


----------



## bobzilla

YUM! 
I'm getting ready to put the prime rib roast on the BBQ 
Perfect Christmas weather for a BBQ!
Merry Christmas 



RoxyBlue said:


> Just pulled a batch of cornbread from the oven - going to use it to make cornbread stuffing for a pair of Cornish game hens waiting to be roasted for dinner. We'll also be having peanut soup and King crab legs as part of our first annual at-home Christmas dinner (since Spooky1's brother and sister-in-law, who usually host dinner, are in Florida for the holiday).


----------



## randomr8

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Merry Christmas y'all!


----------



## Headless

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas. We traveled to my daughter's home for Christmas lunch (an hour away) and had a quiet night at home just Shane and I. I was so spoiled for Christmas gifts especially by Shane. It was just a really lovely day. 

Now we are busy packing our caravan to go away for a few days. I'm really looking forward to the break after a particularly difficult year. We'll be away for New Years Eve - so I will be packing a nice bottle of bubbles to pop just before midnight.

Thank you Haunt Forum friends for your support and friendship this past year. 2014 has been one of the most difficult years I've ever had to endure, but I've made it through and have appreciated the support from you guys. As always you have provided Halloween inspiration and personal support like no other forum I've ever been involved with. Much love to you and yours at this most festive time of year. I've already made a kind of New Years resolution that things will change next year and I want to do so much more with my life.


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless, what a charming thing to say You're right about the friendship here. So many good folks willing to lend an ear and offer advice to those who need it.

LordH, you keep reminding me about how much I miss seeing that kid and tiger:jol:

Dinner was a success - the game hens cooked perfectly, the cornbread dressing tasted almost exactly like Mom's, and the peanut soup and crab legs were sinfully rich Spooky1 took time to pick some of the pieces of meat off the bird carcasses so Willow can now have some leftovers as well.


----------



## Bone Dancer

What a spoiled cat. I thought I was the only one to do that. Frank has such a hard life.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ I miss it too. Something about that comic is awesome. My favorites are C&H and The Far Side.


----------



## Copchick

I was so exhausted last night and I knew I would not be able to function so I took off work today and did totally nothing except watch the "Mad Men" series to get caught up.

Last Tuesday, I had an interview with three members of the upper echelon for a supervisor's position for our Mobile Crime Unit, like CSI. It would have been the perfect position for me, I would still be active in processing crime scenes and supervising the unit. I was advised on Wednesday that although I interviewed very well, they choose another Sgt.  It kinda pisses me off, but at least it was to a guy who I respect. I was told that the Sgt's position in the Homicide unit will be available, but I am not interested. Although it's a great opportunity, I feel like I would be settling for second choice.


----------



## Goblin

I hope everyone had a great Christmas! Mine was quiet. Not too many came around this year.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry to hear that Tina.
I have always felt that if I didnt get the job, just say that. Don't try to make me feel better by saying, geee you were perfect for the job, but we gave it to someone else.


----------



## Hairazor

Well Dang Copchick, but, I would like to think there is a better position for you around the corner


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry things did not work out as you hoped, CC. Not getting a job you have your heart set on can be so disappointing, but at least you didn't get passed over by a doofus.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Sorry to hear that you didn't get the position, CopChick. It may mean that a better opportunity is preparing to present itself to you. 

I hope everyone got what they wanted for Christmas. I did pretty good this year. I got a new cordless screwgun, a tank for my vapor, and a bunch of Halloween themed T-shirts. I got a Dremel tool at a family get together playing Dirty Santa, but gave it to the Boss Lady's uncle because he mentioned that he had been wanting one, and I have 3. I had no real need for it, and it is Christmas besides, so he got it.


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy and I are the only members on the forum (with 45 guests lurking) at the moment.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have the place all to ourselves - how romantic:kisskin::jol: Well, except for all those guests.


----------



## Spooky1

Lord Homicide said:


> ^ I miss it too. Something about that comic is awesome. My favorites are C&H and The Far Side.


I miss them too. Now I am hooked on Lio, Non-Sequitur and Dilbert.


----------



## Goblin

I gad to go out in the rain to Walmart on the 23rd.......now I have a really bad cold! Trying to keep it from turning into the flu or pneumonia!


----------



## Goblin

I had to go out in the rain to Walmart on the 23rd.......now I have a really bad cold! Trying to keep it from turning into the flu or pneumonia!


----------



## DandyBrit

Goblin - Are you taking vitamin c and zinc - boosts the immune system.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't blame the rain for your cold, Goblin. Blame exposure to those Walmartians


----------



## Bone Dancer

Roxy is right, going to a Walmart or any other big store is like going to a leper colony. Every germ with a 25 mile radius is walking around in there. I always use hand sanitizer when I come out.


----------



## debbie5

Since I stopped buying my weekly groceries at WalMart, I have not had one bout of respiratory infections...been 3 years. I did run there quickly a few times this past month, but seriously- that place is horrible. People don't give a crap and come there really really sick..even bring their kids sick! Ugh.


----------



## Bone Dancer

DON'T FORGET...... Now is a good time to check the after holiday sales for lighting and bulbs. Reindeer for wolves, and other hackable motion decorations.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^True haunter

December 30 is National Bicarbonate of Soda Day. Seems it would be more appropriate for January 1, considering the amount of celebrating that goes on the night before.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I think the evening after Thanksgiving dinner would be better.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Kids like those, too:jol:

Another quiet day at work. I'm the only one in the office today, sun is shining through the front window, and the phone is not ringing off the hook. Couldn't ask for a better day to be paid to sit at a desk minding the fort:jol:


----------



## debbie5

4 quarts of chicken noodle soup- done. Making a pot of pasta fagioli (with extra veggies) tonight. So much for my "eat more meat, less carbs" idea...oh well. Not feeling too hot---need the soup.


----------



## Spooky1

debbie5 said:


> 4 quarts of chicken noodle soup- done. Making a pot of pasta fagioli (with extra veggies) tonight. So much for my "eat more meat, less carbs" idea...oh well. Not feeling too hot---need the soup.


Oh no, did you go to Walmart? Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching a special on Victor Borge. The man was a musical comic genius.

Here is a video where he "conducts" an orchestra.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy Almost New Year, HauntForum!

Skellie New Year by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

Here's wishing a great 2015 for all


----------



## RoxyBlue

3:00PM in the workplace and everyone but me has gone home sick - and they weren't pretending just to get out of work early the day before a holiday, either:jol:

Spooky1 and I are planning to have some salmon and lobster tails for dinner and, if we manage to stay awake long enough to see the new year in, perhaps break out some champagne as well. If we don't, we'll have mimosas with French toast tomorrow morning. I'm thinking that will make for a good holiday meal tradition for the two of us.


----------



## Copchick

My wish for the members of Haunt Forum:

As you ring in the new year, I hope you have lots of laughter in the new year. Take good care of yourself and be kind to others. Take the time to spend with family, friends, and loved ones. Take in the beauty of nature and really take the time to see what surrounds you, be a part of it. Be a positive influence on a child, it will be a memory that lasts. Most of all my wish for you, be happy. Happy New Year everyone! ~Tina


----------



## Otaku

Well said, Tina. I wouldn't add a thing to that sentiment.

Happy New Year, all!


----------



## elputas69

And the year is slowly dwindling...wishing all a great 2015!


----------



## deadSusan

Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching the Twilight Zone marathon on SyFy. It's a New Year's tradition


There's also a Three Stooges marathon on IFC, so now I'm flipping back and forth between channels.


----------



## Spooky1

HF holiday by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Happy New Year forum folks!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Death's Door

Happy New Year to the Hauntforum family!! Chillin' today watching the Mummers Parade with hubby today.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Happy New year, all. I hope you all had your traditional New Years meal, and did not drink too much "adult beverage". We watched an a few hours of the Walking Dead marathon that was on, had our New years dinner and a kiss, then went to bed. We don't do fireworks, and I was too tired after work to do much last night, so we had an easy night.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Happy New Years everyone!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still watching Twilight Zone episodes and chillin' out.


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## Bone Dancer

Spending my day with UFO's Hanger One. Also unscheduled naps. It's a Frank day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hugs to Frank the Cat, and one for you, too, BD Willow is having a Frank day as well, all stretched out in the sun coming in through the sliding glass door.


----------



## Bone Dancer

That seems to be a cat thing. Frank has a spot on the bed in the spare room where the sun shines.


----------



## scareme

Happy New Years! Winnie is out stalking birds. I feel bad putting seed in the feeders because it only brings the birds closer. But I feel bad it I don't feed them ,too. What to do, what to do? 

We went out for supper and a movie last night and I still had hubby in bed by 10:30. He hasn't stayed up to watch a New Year com in in at least 7 years. Watched the Rose Parade this morning. We haven't any black eyed peas or grapes today so I hope we haven't jinxed ourselves. Hope 2015 is a good year for everybody.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> That seems to be a cat thing. Frank has a spot on the bed in the spare room where the sun shines.


And a dog thing, too When we lived in the townhouse, our first dog Jessie and our cat Rachel used to get up on the bed in the spare bedroom because the sun would come in that room's window in the afternoon. It's the only time the cat would willingly share space with the dog.


----------



## Hairazor

I came home from work one night and my neighbor's cat was sitting on my fencepost looking like he was howling at the moon!


----------



## debbie5

happy new year, all!


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## Copchick

I like Calvin's philosophy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Back to work for the day, then off for three - I love this time of year


----------



## Otaku

Yeah, working today, too...but it'll be slow and I'll get to do some fun stuff.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> I like Calvin's philosophy.


LOL - I'm sure you'd LOVE to be able to do that... at work.. right?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice New Year's avatar update, LordH - very festive


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> LOL - I'm sure you'd LOVE to be able to do that... at work.. right?


Actually, having a tiger at work would be really cool. I'd let him ride in the front seat and call him Joe. Joe the tiger riding shotgun in my police car. He would be really ferocious when he needed to be, run down criminals with lightning speed, and of course love to have his ears scratched by a child. Yep, real cool.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Copchick said:


> Actually, having a tiger at work would be really cool. I'd let him ride in the front seat and call him Joe. Joe the tiger riding shotgun in my police car. He would be really ferocious when he needed to be, run down criminals with lightning speed, and of course love to have his ears scratched by a child. Yep, real cool.


I can see it all now,

Tina, "halt, police, stay where you are." " I wouldn't run if I were you, Joe likes runners"
Joe (low growl and licks is lips).


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice New Year's avatar update, LordH - very festive


Thanks! There are more to come. . Valentine's should be interesting.



Copchick said:


> Actually, having a tiger at work would be really cool. I'd let him ride in the front seat and call him Joe. Joe the tiger riding shotgun in my police car. He would be really ferocious when he needed to be, run down criminals with lightning speed, and of course love to have his ears scratched by a child. Yep, real cool.


Here ya go, let your imagination run! . Baby steps now, we don't want you ending up like Roy Horn!


----------



## scareme

I love the cat Headless, I wonder what he's looking at.

Happy New Year Debbie. Have you made any resolutions?

I love your way of thinking Copchick. I think you need to start your own newspaper comic strip. Tina and Joe.

Lord H, Roy Horn. You're so bad. (snicker)


----------



## scareme

I saw this and thought of Roxy...










All you have to do is find a T-Rex, and you have a new lawn display.


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory

I missed place a whole bag of Doritos...The family size. How the heck can you do that??

I'm getting ready to make nachos, got the cheese out and no fricking Doritos. No wise cracks about them _now_ being gluten free nachos either!


----------



## debbie5

I resolve not to die this year.


----------



## Zurgh

Keepin' it Funky in '15!


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> I saw this and thought of Roxy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you have to do is find a T-Rex, and you have a new lawn display.


That's hilarious! Bet the neighbors would start wondering about us if we had that in the yard, though.....:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Roxy, I think they wonder about you guys already. A T-Rex on your lawn would be just one more thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Hmmm, you might have a point there


----------



## Spooky1

Let's go Ravens!

05f482e by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Even our props are getting ready for the game!

065d5c0 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Headless

Hairazor said:


> My daughter says we are making these when she gets home for Christmas:


HAHAHAHA I wish I had a Ninjabread Cookie Cutter! They are cute!



Hairazor said:


> You learn something new every day:


Works for me! I shame Pirates don't drink wine instead of rum though.....



Copchick said:


> ......Last Tuesday, I had an interview with three members of the upper echelon for a supervisor's position for our Mobile Crime Unit, like CSI. It would have been the perfect position for me, I would still be active in processing crime scenes and supervising the unit. I was advised on Wednesday that although I interviewed very well, they choose another Sgt. It kinda pisses me off, but at least it was to a guy who I respect. I was told that the Sgt's position in the Homicide unit will be available, but I am not interested. Although it's a great opportunity, I feel like I would be settling for second choice.


Sorry to hear you didn't get the job Tina but if you are in the zone for a new job the right one will find you!



Spooky1 said:


> Roxy and I are the only members on the forum (with 45 guests lurking) at the moment.


So much fresh meat - so little time........



debbie5 said:


> I resolve not to die this year.


Deb - I think that's the most sensible New Year's Resolution I've ever heard!

Well we are home safely from our trip away and had a lovely relaxing time. Didn't do much but it was just what I needed, some real down time. The weather flipped between rain/wind and stinking hot and there was a rather nasty fire about half an hour away that didn't impact us but was close to friends who live nearby. But we did manage to get out for a drive and my daughter and partner joined us for a couple of days as well. They had borrowed a tent from his parents which turned out to not have any poles with it so they ended up sleeping in the back of our 4x4 on mattresses they brought with them. Despite this we all had some fun, good food and conversation. Back to work tomorrow though!


----------



## Copchick

Weird weather today. It rained this morning and froze on the cold streets making driving hazardous to your health. I sat for about 2 hours about a half mile from my house waiting for a salt truck. Very treacherous, got to work almost 3 hours late. A real yucky day. One officer couldn't get in at all. 

Glad you had a nice trip Headless, it's so nice to get away.


----------



## N. Fantom

Heloooooo Haunt Forum! It's been so long since i've really been on here, i'm pretty sure this thread was still in the mid three thousands the last time I posted haha. I've been keeping super busy but things are finally starting to slow down so i should hopefully be making more appearances. Now to catch up on some missed posts...... lol


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> I resolve not to die this year.


I resolve not to kill anyone this year. Unless someone really, really pisses me off. Then all bets are off. I know I make that resolution every year. But this year I mean to keep it.



Headless said:


> Well we are home safely from our trip away and had a lovely relaxing time. Didn't do much but it was just what I needed, some real down time. The weather flipped between rain/wind and stinking hot and there was a rather nasty fire about half an hour away that didn't impact us but was close to friends who live nearby. But we did manage to get out for a drive and my daughter and partner joined us for a couple of days as well. They had borrowed a tent from his parents which turned out to not have any poles with it so they ended up sleeping in the back of our 4x4 on mattresses they brought with them. Despite this we all had some fun, good food and conversation. Back to work tomorrow though!


Glad to hear you had a good time. The idea is to take it easy, so you did just what you were suppose to do.



Copchick said:


> Weird weather today. It rained this morning and froze on the cold streets making driving hazardous to your health. I sat for about 2 hours about a half mile from my house waiting for a salt truck. Very treacherous, got to work almost 3 hours late. A real yucky day. One officer couldn't get in at all.


Stay safe out there Copchick. When we lived in Maine the base police had a fleet of snowmobiles. If you had to be to work, hospital and people working at the power plants, the police would pick you up on their snowmobiles and take you to and from work. Maybe you need a snowmobile. And the power to order all the drivers to stay off the roads, so the snowmobiles will have the roads to themselves.



N. Fantom said:


> Heloooooo Haunt Forum! It's been so long since i've really been on here, i'm pretty sure this thread was still in the mid three thousands the last time I posted haha. I've been keeping super busy but things are finally starting to slow down so i should hopefully be making more appearances. Now to catch up on some missed posts...... lol


Welcome back. Catching up on a thousand pages shouldn't take you long at all.


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> I resolve not to kill anyone this year. Unless someone really, really pisses me off. Then all bets are off. I know I make that resolution every year. But this year I mean to keep it. ...........


THIS YEAR you mean to keep it????? LOL How many years haven't you Scareme? LOL

So glad we don't get snow where we live Tina. I consider myself a REASONABLY patient person but 3 hours stuck in the snow would test that theory well and truly.

Aggghhhhh back to work tomorrow........ Repeat after me - I love my job - I LOVE MY JOB.............


----------



## Bone Dancer

About 6 to 8 inches of snow last nite and this morning. Now the wind is picking up. Temps in the teens and single digits this week. I think winter just showed up .


----------



## Copchick

Scareme, good luck with your resolution. If you fail, just incorporate the body into your props. However I think Rick would have a coniption once it started to smell. You'll have to work on that. Lol, I think having a snowmobile to get around on would be great if we have another snowmageddon. I've watched North Woods Law on tv, they ride them all the time in the winter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We've had rain for two days, temps are supposed to be in the 60s today, then drop to a high in the 30s on Monday. Later this week a low of around 8 degrees is anticipated. Hope the rain has dried up before it gets that cold.


----------



## Copchick

That's exactly what we had and are going to be having too Roxy. We're having high winds now I guess the cold front is coming in. Noisy wind.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're getting the same high winds here, CC. I think Bone Dancer is sending his winter weather east:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> We're getting the same high winds here, CC. I think Bone Dancer is sending his winter weather east:jol:


And if I could send all the snow (about 8") and the cold temps, I would send that too. . Single digit temps for the next few days with sub zero wind chills.


----------



## Death's Door

My area will be expecting really cold temps for the rest of this week too. I guess I will be sporting my new Nightmare Before Christmas footed onesie that I bought while shopping for the holidays. It's fleece so I will be comfy and warm.


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory

debbie5 said:


> I resolve not to die this year.


Me too....


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## Copchick

Lol!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Spaceman Spiff

My 87 year old mother is now mastering the fine art of having a text message conversation on the iPad we got her for Christmas. Having been a schoolteacher for many, many years, she is quite the quick study. Her next assignment is to learn how to take a picture with the iPad and insert it into a conversation thread from the photo album or picture stream.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Not 6pm yet and it's down to 3 degrees already, can't wait to see what it is tomorrow morning. I don't want to even think about the wind chill.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're supposed to get a little snow tomorrow.


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory

Tempts are going into the negative this week. Gonna suck.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yup Bill.....brrrrr.

Now on to reinventing the wheel.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So far we have about 3-4 inches of the 1-2 inches of snow that were forecast for today Haven't left for work yet because one of my co-workers ended up in a ditch on the main highway I travel for the last part of the trip. That suggests that the side roads I take to get there aren't in much better shape.


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## RoxyBlue

Made it into work, albeit late, without incident. Impressive what a difference there is between counties in our area when it comes to snow clearance. The county where my workplace is does a great job of clearing the main roads shoulder to shoulder. The county where I live is not quite so efficient.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Better than us last year... we were under 4" of solid ice for 4 days.... wait a sec.. 4 and 4. That's suspicious. I tried truckin' it into work and wound up in the ditch about a mile from my house. Luckily, I was able to slide back home in my truck...

Good ol' TX - don't like the weather? Stick around, it'll change tomorrow. We also had a 70 degree temp drop last March in 24 hours!


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory

I own a seasonal business 110 miles north of my home. I decided to make a trek up north to check on it. I was surprised to see 4 inches of lake effect snow covering everything. 

Needless to say, I spent an hour shoveling snow with a regular flat shovel. My lower back enjoyed the shoveling so much, it insisted I stay the night.

I spent 30 minutes in the hot tub with a bottle of pinot noir. Hopefully my back will forgive me in the morning.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Oh snow! How lovely.... We have had stinking heat and pouring rain today. It was 34C (93F) until early afternoon and then the heavens opened and I haven't seen rain that heavy in a very long time - we're talking torrential rain for about 15 minutes solid - then 15 minutes later it was hot and steamy again and no sign of any water. Welcome to Australia!


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Calvinmath

We need to get Willow used to wearing booties when it snows because the salt used to treat the roads hurts her feet. Poor girl was crying this morning when she picked up salt halfway through an intersection. Fortunately it was at a cul-de-sac because she came to a dead stop until we cleared the chunks off her pads.


----------



## Hairazor

It was Cat Cold here last night and me with no cats!!


----------



## Copchick

Roxy - I have never laughed so hard as when I first put protective booties on the dogs! Make sure you have your camera ready for video, you will surely laugh at Willow's expense. The booties are great for the dogs. After their weird "get it off me!" dance, they get used to them. They're a good investment. I had forgotten to put them on the dogs this morning, and poor Jack layed down in the snow holding up his paw; poor baby.

Check it out:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That was hilarious!:jol:


----------



## Goblin

11 degrees outside and still dropping!


----------



## Headless

ROFLMAO Tina that video was hilarious! Poor doggies - the things we do to them!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Last Christmas my wife bought us all matching PJs, including Baxter... His PJs can with "slippers" that were really just cloth boots. When she put them on his paws, he stood there, frozen in an awkward stance, and never took a step in any direction until the slippers were removed. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't suppose you have a picture of the three of you wearing matching PJs, now, do you, LordH? It must have been totally adorable

Willow did quite well with her first trial of wearing booties last night. There were a few initial high steps, then she got the hang of it. They did require some readjusting a couple times during her walk, which was no fun for Spooky1 because he had to take off his gloves to do it and it was COLD! Of course, the alternative was to go without them, in which case we would still have to remove gloves to remove the salt that gets in her feet. At least with the booties, one of us (Willow) stayed comfortable.

My car's outside thermometer was reading 11 degrees while on the way in to work this morning. No wonder my fingers still hurt after 40 minutes of driving....


----------



## Copchick

I also have to demand to see the matching PJ's, Lord H. This year I'm sure all four of you had them.

In case all of you spider phobic people (myself included) needed to see the difference between them...besides the fact that they have eight legs, have prickly hairs, two inch long fangs, and leap tall buildings in a single bound: ("Low Risk" spider, yeah right!)


----------



## scareme

Gobby, I wish I could get Winnie to sit on the oven door like that. Then I'd push her in and close the door and laugh at her. Not really, but I am so mad at her right now. She managed to get the birdcage door open night before last, and killed my female canary that was sitting on eggs. There was blood and feathers all over the downstairs when I came down yesterday. That little @#%&*$. That was a $70 snack for her. Rick got locks for the cage now, so I hope the male is safe. The bad part is I'm still mad at her today, but she doesn't know why. So if I keep yelling at her she thinks I'm crazy for no reason. 

Oklahoma has a lot of those brown recluse spiders. I know several people who have been bit by them and have had to have surgery to remove the poison or it just keeps spreading to the surrounding tissue and eventually bone. My co-worker lost a toe, and one of our doctors almost lost his leg. He had to drop out of the residency program because it took a year of treatments and surgery to save the leg. Those are some scary things. Maybe I can find a couple and throw them in a box with Winnie. Just thinking.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Anyone who thinks wolf spiders are non-aggressive never had one leap off a basement wall in an effort to snag a person carrying a basket full of laundry down the stairs. I'm speaking from personal experience on this one


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Whew! Its been a while since I've been on here! I guess I'll use this post to catch everyone up on how things have been.

Let's see: Christmas passed quietly without a lot of fanfare. Not even a Christmas dinner to celebrate it. (sad, I know) New years came and my sister I were determined to have some fun so we had a very intense and relentless few rounds of Sorry! and a few games of rummy during which name calling commenced. We made it to Midnight during which we put on our heavy jackets with our wine (non alcoholic in my case) went outside to watch the fireworks and tell the old year goodbye (in my case I flipped it off) LOL

These past couple of days haven't been very nice to me, I've come down with cellulitus of the face and am on antibiotics. To add in some more fun,I also came down with flu like symptoms. First I got a bad case of the chills and then hot flashes.

It seems now that things have died down a bit and my sister and I are getting along ok for now. Today my sister and I are gonna try out a new dance game for the wii. That should be fun.

Also, my sweet niece hit a landmark..her first break-up. Yep, I hate that she had to experience it, but it happens to everyone. One thing I am proud of is that she's handling it like a woman. A carton of ice cream and a movie. She makes me so proud.

*Edit: I should say that I'm so proud of her for how she handled it. She didn't cry in front of him and then went home and ate some ice-cream and watched a movie. Just how I would have handled it.*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and ....... at -2 this morning my ass did freeze off ...... love being over 50.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Still beats the alternative, you know


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol.....oh yeah.....that would not be good.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and here comes the snow with the 30-40 mph winds ....... and all of that cold air....chilly night ahead.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Homemade bean and ham soup tonight...with grilled cheese sandwiches.....yum


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Sounds like nommy nom nom comfort food, Jeff


----------



## debbie5

it was 48 degrees in the Wonder WoManatee Cave of Solitude last night (aka: hubby's man cave in the basement I took over)...I've had a fan upstairs, blowing warm air from the kitchen down into the basement all day...let's hope it's at least 53! Good thing I have that heated mattress pad....


----------



## Hairazor

Winter! Huh! Monday the kids went back to school after Winter Break. Tues. they canceled school, Wed. they started at 11:00, today they got out at 12:30, and at the moment the plan is 2 hours late start tomorrow! Happy New Year to the kids!


----------



## Otaku

We're spoiled out here in Northern CA. It's a little cooler today, but we had 70°-80° temps earlier this week. Weird weather. I want the rain to come back.
Please...


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my sisters lives in Michigan and she sent out a text last night that said "SNOW DAY! SNOW DAY! SNOW DAY!". Apparently the school system where she teaches wisely decided that the combination of very low temperatures and wind chill justified having everyone stay home and warm today.


----------



## Hauntiholik

No design specs and unrealistic sprint cycle makes Haunti go crazy


----------



## Otaku

Hauntiholik said:


> No design specs and unrealistic sprint cycle makes Haunti go crazy


Welcome to my world...
Sometimes I think the clients just make up the specs as they go along. Can't get some of them to commit to hard specs, but they don't hesitate to reject an entire lot of devices because they saw something on one of them that they maybe think they kinda-sorta don't like. But put it in the specs? No way.
And don't get me started on their material selection idiocy.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Otaku said:


> Welcome to my world...
> Sometimes I think the clients just make up the specs as they go along. Can't get some of them to commit to hard specs, but they don't hesitate to reject an entire lot of devices because they saw something on one of them that they maybe think they kinda-sorta don't like. But put it in the specs? No way.
> And don't get me started on their material selection idiocy.


+1 for Otaku!


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Anyone who thinks wolf spiders are non-aggressive never had one leap off a basement wall in an effort to snag a person carrying a basket full of laundry down the stairs. I'm speaking from personal experience on this one


There should be an alert on posts like that for those of us who are a bit spider challenged Roxy!!!

I think it's almost cold enough to snow here this weekend. Not sure where Summer went but it's taken a leave of absence. About to turn on the electric blanket so at least the bed is warm. I was almost tempted to light the fire tonight. It's January people - January in Australia is NOT light the fire weather. What the!

Spent most of today washing the seat covers and sashes that we used for our work Christmas function. Now for the ironing........... 150 chair sashes to iron. Joy.....


----------



## Headless

I almost forgot to share the pictures of our work Christmas Party that Shane and I did all the decorating for. It has always been a fairly plain event, a meal, a few drinks and then off home for the holidays. This year I wanted it to be a special event, so I decorated the chairs & tables with covers, sashes and some table centres. We also set up a photo booth and I bought and handmade some props. We took lots of photos and everyone was really getting into the spirit of it. The party was for lunch on Christmas Eve and it was a huge success. Given last year they actually had 5 complaints - this year I got well over 20 emails, calls and visits to say how much people enjoyed the event. Usually by 2pm at least 3/4 of the people have left, but this time at 3pm I would say maybe 1/10 had left and the rest were sitting around, chatting and laughing. It was wonderful and I was just so pleased to see people enjoying it. Not everyone gets to have a nice Christmas experience and all I could think about was even if for one person this event was their special Christmas experience then it was well worth all the effort.

I hope you like the photos.


----------



## Headless




----------



## Headless




----------



## Headless




----------



## Bone Dancer

Thats a lot of work and it looks great. I am sure every one had a great time. Bravo.


----------



## Headless

Thanks BD.

LOL here you go Cat Lovers............ You need a dog!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151379782087477


----------



## Copchick

Aww, so cute! My cats would not be so tolerant if Jack and Fly tried to do that. When Fly was younger, she did "herd" the cats. 

Maree, your pictures are great! You created a fun, festive atmosphere. The photo booth area looks like it was a hit.


----------



## scareme

Maree, The event looks fabulous! And to be able to get Shane to help you is amazing. I've told you before I think your true calling is event an planner. It looks like everyone had a good time. Just one problem. You know you are going to have to do it every year now. 

I love the video of the dog and cat. What I find really amazing is that the dog understands French. My dogs don't mind, even in English. I don't know what they would do it I gave commands in French.


----------



## Evil Queen

Fantastic job Maree!


----------



## Hairazor

Headless, you really know how to throw a party!! Agree with Scareme, event planner!


----------



## DandyBrit

Yes the pics look fantastic Headless - deffo a calling for you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Christmas setup looks totally faboo, Headless. It also appears your co-workers know how to let their hair down and enjoy themselves


----------



## Death's Door

Awesome pics of the party. You did an awesome job of creating a great atmosphere. I think it added to the Christmas spirit. That is definite proof in those pics.


----------



## Headless

Thanks everyone. Yes I get the same comments at work. But honestly - two days of setting up and dismantling for this event nearly killed us so doing it for a living isn't something I'd be keen to do. Besides - imagine all those bridezillas! Shane was reading me a news story yesterday about a bride that successfully sued a florist because the flowers at the reception weren't the right shade of pink. Imagine dealing with that every week. While I do this stuff for free and no-one has any expectations - it's fine and I have creative freedom to do nice things for other people. But the minute you start to charge people for it - the whole creativity thing goes out the window to someone else's idea of what looks nice.... and what doesn't. LOL


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Some years ago we found a $100 bill near a wooded area while walking our dog, so I think we either have a much more generous guardian angel or it really, really misses us


----------



## Copchick

Wish I had a guardian angel that threw me $100! I think mine frequently puts her face in her hands and shakes her head, she has to have a sense of humor and I wouldn't be surprised if she drinks occasionally! 

Here's a neat story. My neighbor, Rosemarie is a widow and when her husband, John was alive, he was always finding pennies everywhere he went. Rosemarie never found any. When John passed away a few years ago, Rosemarie finds pennies everywhere now. She believes John is putting them there for her, just to let her know he's there.


----------



## Hairazor

Hey Copchick, I just read that Pittsburgh is in the top 10 cities for an active lifestyle, Yay you guys!


----------



## halstaff

Headless said:


> Thanks everyone. Yes I get the same comments at work. But honestly - two days of setting up and dismantling for this event nearly killed us so doing it for a living isn't something I'd be keen to do. Besides - imagine all those bridezillas! Shane was reading me a news story yesterday about a bride that successfully sued a florist because the flowers at the reception weren't the right shade of pink. Imagine dealing with that every week. While I do this stuff for free and no-one has any expectations - it's fine and I have creative freedom to do nice things for other people. But the minute you start to charge people for it - the whole creativity thing goes out the window to someone else's idea of what looks nice.... and what doesn't. LOL


When my son got into photography professionally, he tried out many different things. He really didn't like sports photography and decided being a wedding photographer was what he wanted to specialize in. Now several years into it, he loves it! Helping couples preserve one of the happiest days of their lives is fun. He says it's not the brides but the mothers and maids of honor that give him the issues.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> Anyone who thinks wolf spiders are non-aggressive never had one leap off a basement wall in an effort to snag a person carrying a basket full of laundry down the stairs. I'm speaking from personal experience on this one


LOL Roxy! This made me laugh. I've had a few encounters with wolf spiders and they all freak me out. Those things are HUGE! The first time I saw one I had no idea what it was but it was the biggest freaking spider I had seen in my life and way to big to vacuum up (which is the thing I normally do with unwelcomed bugs in the house...I keep moth balls in the bag). It was (in my opinion) also to big to swat with a magazine; so after learning it wasn't poisonous, I chased it outside with a broom.

About two years ago one got in my Mother's bedroom so I had her sitting in the front hall and I had all the doors open so I could chase it out. The thing ran over her feet before it fled the premises. We just looked at each other in shock and then started laughing. That spider was the size of a very large grapefruit.


----------



## Hairazor

I remember a number of years ago reading in one of those newspaper columns on hints and tips, someone from Florida asked the best way to clean spider poo off the house siding. I don't remember the answer but I still think I don't want to live anywhere where the spiders would be big enough that that would be a problem! Major spider phobic!


----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> Wish I had a guardian angel that threw me $100! I think mine frequently puts her face in her hands and shakes her head, she has to have a sense of humor and I wouldn't be surprised if she drinks occasionally!


hahahahaha that's very funny Tina!



Copchick said:


> Here's a neat story. My neighbor, Rosemarie is a widow and when her husband, John was alive, he was always finding pennies everywhere he went. Rosemarie never found any. When John passed away a few years ago, Rosemarie finds pennies everywhere now. She believes John is putting them there for her, just to let her know he's there.


Awww and that is really sweet.



Hairazor said:


> I remember a number of years ago reading in one of those newspaper columns on hints and tips, someone from Florida asked the best way to clean spider poo off the house siding. I don't remember the answer but I still think I don't want to live anywhere where the spiders would be big enough that that would be a problem! Major spider phobic!


I'm with you Hairazor - any place that has spiders as big as grapefruit is a place that I'm going to be migrating FROM - and I'm still subscribing to the "the only good spider is a dead one" theory. I'm sorry to those of you who set them free. I just know that they lay in wait for the opportunity to get back inside to scare me again!


----------



## Copchick

Hairazor - that's some good news about our city. We've got miles of bike trails along our rivers along with a lot of water activities such as canoe and kayak rentals. It's a beautiful, scenic place to bike and walk. There's a trail along the Monongahela river called the Eliza Furnace trail. It runs right beside the Allegheny county jail; we know it as the Jail Trail. 

Oh-em-gee! If I had to ask how to remove spider poop, I would just move. Sorry spiders, I'm outta here!


----------



## scareme

Yesterday daughter came over and I sent her out to pick up our lunch and sent my debit card with her. Stupidly, I forgot to ask for it back. She just called to ask if she could get a mani pedi put on the card. I told her I'd be nice and cover her pedi. Well, she already had them both done, so I guess I'm paying for both. And I prayed for a girl when I was pregnant. Thank you God. I love her like a rash.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like you need to give her a good slap, Scareme.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Holy **** BUCKS WIN!!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Lord Homicide

My wife spent a few years in Columbus so she became a Buckeye fan. I married her and now I'm a Buckeye fan. In case anybody was dying to know - lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing like starting your work day with a one hour conference call on a bad connection with a representative of a government agency, especially when most of the points the representative wanted to tell us about was stuff we already knew.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

RoxyBlue said:


> Nothing like starting your work day with a one hour conference call on a bad connection with a representative of a government agency, especially when most of the points the representative wanted to tell us about was stuff we already knew.


Its government Roxy that's what we do waste time and taxpayers money pointing out the obvious... Oh yeah have I mentioned " I work with circus monkeys "


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, CrazedH

My boss was very happy to have me sitting in on the conference call with my calming presence. He has a very short fuse when it comes to dealing with someone stating the obvious, particularly when the time would have been better spent working on everything else he has on his plate this morning.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Chocolate labs are such pretty dogs.

Speaking of dogs, today is Dress Up Your Pet Day. I don't actually do that to my dog because it's such a froo-froo thing to do and, lady though she is, she is not a froo-froo dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Only been cutting for a half hr. And already their complaining I put to much on the ground they can't keep up. Sheesh 20 yr olds can't keep up with a 57 yr old


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Still a bit wintery here. Had to put the heater on at work today. Not sure what happened to our Summer weather!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I love the comment on these products
Accoutrements Inflatable Unicorn Horn for Cats


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

A little break in the weather .... low 20's today with sun.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> I love the comment on these products
> 
> Amazon.com: Accoutrements Inflatable Evil Unicorn Horn for Cats: Toys & Games


Best reviewer comments ever!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> A little break in the weather .... low 20's today with sun.


Be careful Jeff, there is a Heat Advisory posted for today.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol.....I think was only for the north Bill!!


----------



## Hairazor

Funny stuff Haunti. (Unicorn horn for cats)


----------



## scareme

Best review..."I hate my girlfriend's cat so I got her this." You know that's a relationship that will last for ever. 

How has the weather been around your area Haunti? We are going to be headed that way real soon. Fingers crossed on the road conditions.


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> Best review..."I hate my girlfriend's cat so I got her this." You know that's a relationship that will last for ever.
> 
> How has the weather been around your area Haunti? We are going to be headed that way real soon. Fingers crossed on the road conditions.


How soon? It's been cold and people don't know how to drive on snow/ice (go figure, its winter). The snow is has melted on the front range though. We won't see snow again until Wednesday.


----------



## scareme

Driving up through Kansas to hospital this week end. Coming back the following weekend. Have a really fun week planned. Allergy sticks, drinking barium, treadmill test, tubes down my nose that stay in for 24 hrs. all followed up by a bronchial scope on Friday. Don't tell me I don't know how to find the best times to be had in Denver.


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> Don't tell me I don't know how to find the best times to be had in Denver.


You wild woman!


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> Driving up through Kansas to hospital this week end. Coming back the following weekend. Have a really fun week planned. Allergy sticks, drinking barium, treadmill test, tubes down my nose that stay in for 24 hrs. all followed up by a bronchial scope on Friday. Don't tell me I don't know how to find the best times to be had in Denver.


And all I had planned for the weekend was a little shopping, visiting my daughter and ironing about 200 chair sashes.......


----------



## Copchick

scareme said:


> Driving up through Kansas to hospital this week end. Coming back the following weekend. Have a really fun week planned. Allergy sticks, drinking barium, treadmill test, tubes down my nose that stay in for 24 hrs. all followed up by a bronchial scope on Friday. Don't tell me I don't know how to find the best times to be had in Denver.


Just don't be using the IV pole for your dancing antics, or at least make sure your gown is tied in the back. :googly:


----------



## Hairazor

scareme said:


> Driving up through Kansas to hospital this week end. Coming back the following weekend. Have a really fun week planned. Allergy sticks, drinking barium, treadmill test, tubes down my nose that stay in for 24 hrs. all followed up by a bronchial scope on Friday. Don't tell me I don't know how to find the best times to be had in Denver.


Are you sure that this post shouldn't be listed in the "fun and games" thread?

Actually, hope you find some relief for your issues


----------



## RoxyBlue

I feel like such a slacker after reading Scareme's post......:jol:


----------



## scareme

Made it to just outside the CO border. I've never seen so many tumbleweeds. And some of them are so big the stem is like a big stick to drive over. I've seen a lot of snow on the sides of the roads here in Kansas. Paying for snow removal is probably why the price of gas is $1.99 compared to $1.43 at home, where we've only had 2 days of snow. 

We had several people ask us to bring back some of the "good" brownies from CO. Oh, right. Because Rick's 32 years in the military is worth risking for you. Though I am thinking of wrapping up some brownies when I get home and giving them to a few people to see if they start acting stupid for nothing. I have a weird sense of humor, in case no one has noticed. 

Thanks for the kind thoughts. I feel like I'm going to need them this week.


----------



## printersdevil

Laura, I was hoping that you were going on vacation or to visit family. Poor you. Have a safe trip and hurry back our direction.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Though I am thinking of wrapping up some brownies when I get home and giving them to a few people to see if they start acting stupid for nothing. I have a weird sense of humor, in case no one has noticed.


You should so do that


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> Just don't be using the IV pole for your dancing antics, or at least make sure your gown is tied in the back. :googly:


Oh the visuals...............



scareme said:


> ...........Though I am thinking of wrapping up some brownies when I get home and giving them to a few people to see if they start acting stupid for nothing. I have a weird sense of humor, in case no one has noticed.


Evil tart - although in fairness its probably why we love you most....... Take care Scareme.

Another weekend done and dusted. Productive one though. We've talked about some changes we'd like to make to the house. Mainly painting but also a few changes/additions to the furnishings. I guess we are both a bit of tired of just sitting here waiting for the house to sell. So will see what we can do to make a few improvements - mostly those we can take with us when we do sell.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Went out for breakfast yesterday, and today I'm enjoying the leftovers (French toast, fried potatoes, and bacon). That's the effortless beauty of a restaurant doggie bag


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> We had several people ask us to bring back some of the "good" brownies from CO. Oh, right. Because Rick's 32 years in the military is worth risking for you. Though I am thinking of wrapping up some brownies when I get home and giving them to a few people to see if they start acting stupid for nothing. I have a weird sense of humor, in case no one has noticed.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

^ "another hard day of being cute"


----------



## Goblin

All the high schools should be having mid-term exams this week! Really hated those!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It made it into the 30s today. We're having a heat wave:googly:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

January 20 is:

National Buttercrunch Day

Penguin Awareness Day - here are some funny penguin clips:






And I don't feel so bad about slipping on ice after watching this one:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just found out there will be no National Haunters Convention this year due to a transition in management and health issues.

http://www.halloweenshow.com/


----------



## Hairazor

Gotta love those Penguins


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

I love the penguins too!

Death is a bit too efficient in that pic for me.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is it spring yet ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Possibly somewhere in the world

We might be seeing a little snow today and this weekend as well. Fortunately there's no place I have to be other than church Sunday morning, so it will be a good time to start making a list of all the little projects we need to get done for the house, such as painting, replacing a ceiling fan, replacing the two lights in the hallway upstairs, replacing carpeting, getting the concrete porch either jacked or replaced, redoing the driveway, getting exterior trim replaced and/or painted.......it never ends when you own a home.


----------



## Hauntiholik

How are you doing scareme? Did you enjoy today's snowstorm?


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> ...price of gas is $1.99 compared to $1.43 at home...


How is OK $.40 cheaper than us? Do y'all have paved roads?!



scareme said:


> We had several people ask us to bring back some of the "good" brownies from CO. Oh, right. Because Rick's 32 years in the military is worth risking for you. Though I am thinking of wrapping up some brownies when I get home and giving them to a few people to see if they start acting stupid for nothing. I have a weird sense of humor, in case no one has noticed.


Tell people they are special brownies and see if they act dumb regardless.



Headless said:


> Death is a bit too efficient in that pic for me.


I didn't know Death had a bird beak, let alone winged fingertips.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Accuweather has this to say about our area at the moment: "A very active weather pattern for snow will continue around the Washington, D.C. and Baltimore area through next week, thanks to seasonably chilly air and storms heading in this general direction."

The "general direction" part reminds me of the Monty Python/Holy Grail scene with the Frenchmen taunting the knights at the castle:jol:


----------



## Copchick

"I fart in your general direction..." Lol! Come to think of it, don't we all do that? 

Good news! I was asked to be supervisor of our Burglary squad. It's a very small unit, only about 12 detectives, but they investigate residential burglaries in the entire city. So I'll be trading in my blues for normal clothes. Shoes...I can wear normal girl shoes again!!! Remember a couple weeks ago when I applied for the other position and I didn't get it? Well, I guess it holds true that when one door closes another one opens. I should be starting there in a couple weeks when it's official. Whoop! Whoop!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats CC!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woo hoo for you and your girl shoes, CC!


----------



## Hairazor

Whoop! Whoop! Is right Copchick! Yay for you!


----------



## scareme

Hauntiholik said:


> How are you doing scareme? Did you enjoy today's snowstorm?


I love the snow today! Big, soft, fluffy flakes. I told Rick, This is what I came to Colorado for. He said he preferred Sun. and Mon. weather. This is just so beautiful. It almost makes up for the day I've had. I had three separate people sticking tubes down my nose. What has my nose done to offend so many people. And the last one left the tube in. Have you ever tried to eat with a tube in your throat? I have to leave it in 24 hours. I offered the girl $9 if she would take it out early. I guess $9 doesn't go as far on CO as it does in OK.



Lord Homicide said:


> How is OK $.40 cheaper than us? Do y'all have paved roads?!
> 
> I think our legislatures have sold their souls to the devil. My daughter said gas is back up to $1.49. Still lower than yours.
> 
> Tell people they are special brownies and see if they act dumb regardless.


That's what I plan on doing. We'll see who's the fool.



Copchick said:


> Good news! I was asked to be supervisor of our Burglary squad. It's a very small unit, only about 12 detectives, but they investigate residential burglaries in the entire city. So I'll be trading in my blues for normal clothes. Shoes...I can wear normal girl shoes again!!! Remember a couple weeks ago when I applied for the other position and I didn't get it? Well, I guess it holds true that when one door closes another one opens. I should be starting there in a couple weeks when it's official. Whoop! Whoop!


Congrats to you Copchick! Those burglaries don't stand a chance now. I think girl shoes are over rated. But I'm a minority.


----------



## Bone Dancer

congrates Tina


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Copchick.


----------



## Otaku

Fantastic news, Tina! Congrats!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Girl shoes for Copchick:


----------



## Copchick

Girl shoes! I would totally wear them if they were black leather with the spikes!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats CC!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Girl shoes! I would totally wear them if they were black leather with the spikes!


Is this over-the-top It's Geiger-esque.











Copchick said:


> "I fart in your general direction..." Lol! Come to think of it, don't we all do that?


Only those standing behind you... 






Copchick said:


> Good news! I was asked to be supervisor of our Burglary squad. It's a very small unit, only about 12 detectives, but they investigate residential burglaries in the entire city. So I'll be trading in my blues for normal clothes. Shoes...I can wear normal girl shoes again!!! Remember a couple weeks ago when I applied for the other position and I didn't get it? Well, I guess it holds true that when one door closes another one opens. I should be starting there in a couple weeks when it's official. Whoop! Whoop!


That's rad! Congrats T! Sometime door slam in face and open up in face too, Confucius say. No negative context intended.


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats Copchick!! Love the shoes - I want a pair.


----------



## Copchick

Thanks everyone! 

Oh my gosh those shoes are cool too! I do have shoe lust issues.


----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> .........Good news! I was asked to be supervisor of our Burglary squad. It's a very small unit, only about 12 detectives, but they investigate residential burglaries in the entire city. So I'll be trading in my blues for normal clothes. Shoes...I can wear normal girl shoes again!!! Remember a couple weeks ago when I applied for the other position and I didn't get it? Well, I guess it holds true that when one door closes another one opens. I should be starting there in a couple weeks when it's official. Whoop! Whoop!


Tina that is absolutely fantastic news! And you are right - everything happens for a reason even though we don't always know what it is at the time. Congratulations!!!!!



scareme said:


> I love the snow today! Big, soft, fluffy flakes. I told Rick, This is what I came to Colorado for. He said he preferred Sun. and Mon. weather. This is just so beautiful. It almost makes up for the day I've had. I had three separate people sticking tubes down my nose. What has my nose done to offend so many people. And the last one left the tube in. Have you ever tried to eat with a tube in your throat? I have to leave it in 24 hours. I offered the girl $9 if she would take it out early. I guess $9 doesn't go as far on CO as it does in OK. .........


Oh Scareme I would love big soft fluffy flakes of snow too. I have always wanted to experience a white Christmas. Don't think I'll ever get the opportunity though.

Sorry about the tube. That would be nasty. Shane on the girl for not accepting your offer in your time of need - but then I guess it's better to get better!



RoxyBlue said:


> Girl shoes for Copchick:





Lord Homicide said:


> Is this over-the-top It's Geiger-esque.


Both lots of shoes are scary (I would most certainly fall off both)!

Long weekend here for Australia Day on Monday so I am very much looking forward to the three days off work.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Peanut M&Ms - it's what's for breakfast

Okay, not really. I already had breakfast, so now they're a mid-morning snack break.


----------



## Goblin

Had some snow flurries this morning. Changed to rain and has been raining
all day and tonight. 32 degrees right now.


----------



## Headless

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=930593690297779



Only in Australia would there be 33,000 people standing up cheering and applauding a seagull............


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Thanks everyone! Oh my gosh those shoes are cool too! I do have shoe lust issues.


you and my wife would get along great. She's got a couple of hundred pairs, literally


----------



## Bone Dancer

Headless said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=930593690297779
> 
> 
> 
> Only in Australia would there be 33,000 people standing up cheering and applauding a seagull............


I have never understood cricket, nobody ever explained it to me. It does seem to relate to baseball on some level but thats about it.
As far as the sea gull goes, I have seen golf games come to a stand still because a gull landed, picked up the ball and flew off. Not sure what the ruling was on that, natural hazard maybe?


----------



## Hairazor

Alrighty then for the sea gull Headless!


----------



## DandyBrit

Bone Dancer said:


> I have never understood cricket, nobody ever explained it to me. It does seem to relate to baseball on some level but thats about it.
> As far as the sea gull goes, I have seen golf games come to a stand still because a gull landed, picked up the ball and flew off. Not sure what the ruling was on that, natural hazard maybe?


You're not supposed to understand the game or the rules - that's why we invented it!  And by the way baseball is just rounders for grown-ups.


----------



## deadSusan

Ha Ha DandyBrit! Very diabolical!


----------



## RoxyBlue

After watching a few home improvement shows, I've come to the conclusion that most people have too much stuff and no place to store it:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> After watching a few home improvement shows, I've come to the conclusion that most people have too much stuff and no place to store it:jol:


Roxy, that is my main problem when I clean house. I pick something up and find I have no place to put it other then back were it was. My work shop is the same way. More stuff then space.


----------



## Headless

DandyBrit said:


> You're not supposed to understand the game or the rules - that's why we invented it!  And by the way baseball is just rounders for grown-ups.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA Way to go DB! Now let us see you explain it! I wasn't about to try!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Copchick. Those burglars will be quaking in fear of you and your footwear!


----------



## scareme

Headless said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=930593690297779
> 
> 
> 
> Only in Australia would there be 33,000 people standing up cheering and applauding a seagull............


Australia sounds like my kind of place.



RoxyBlue said:


> After watching a few home improvement shows, I've come to the conclusion that most people have too much stuff and no place to store it:jol:


But every time I get rid of something, I find something else I want. What kills me about home improvement shows, is that everything works right the first time. We have to cut, and re-cut, glue, and re-glue. The home improvement shows make it look so easy.

Next time I go to Colorado, I want to get the chance to do some sightseeing. The mountains looked beautiful, but by the time we finished every night, it was dark. The last day we were there they did some scopes where they went down into my lungs, so I was put out. As soon as the test were over we left. I went to sleep in the car and woke up in Kansas. This morning I fell asleep in the car and woke up home in Oklahoma. That wasn't a bad trip. It felt like it was only about an hour long. Now it's time to go to bed. Who knows where I'll wake up?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> After watching a few home improvement shows, I've come to the conclusion that most people have too much stuff and no place to store it:jol:


Guilty!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, I love you. You are one funny girl

Looks as if our NJ/NY/PA neighbors may be getting one hell of a lot of snow, particularly up New England way. Our area might get three to seven inches by Monday evening.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I know what you mean about the storage issue, Roxy ... take a close look at those homes in the magazines. No TV. No "stuff." I have more stuff than I should. And though I'm neat and orderly, my home will never be like those in magazines or on TV. And though an "Open concept" home with lots of windows is neat, there's no wall space for shelves or cabinets, or pictures. I mean, where am I supposed to hang my autographed pictures of Lauren Bacall and Malcolm McDowell?

Obviously, I have issues with today's home builders. And my knees are telling me, "No stairs next time, dude."


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just read a CNN.com headline to Spooky1 that was along the lines of "Are deflated balls worse than steroids?". His response "Sounds like the name of an opera - 'Deflator Balls'".

Opera fans will get the reference I'm still laughing, but then again, I'm kind of a geek.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> Opera fans will get the reference I'm still laughing, but then again, I'm kind of a geek.


J. Strauss is roling in his grave ... and I'm rolling on the floor!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two thumbs up for Dr Maniaco!

First item on the "honey do" list completed with only a few mutterings about why the original installation was done the way it was - Spooky1 replaced the two lights in the upstairs hallway with flush-mount LED fixtures. Sleek, simple design and very bright. Bigger plus - both lights actually turn on *and* at the same time, unlike the older fixtures.

My job was to hold the flashlight, hand him things as he needed them, and say encouraging phrases


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory

Well done Roxyblue ! 

I'm usually asked "are you sure you're doing it the right way and how long you think it will take?"


----------



## Copchick

I scored on a couple broken CPR dummies, 2 adults and 5 babies. Ha, I guess I got the entire family! I'm thinking ground breaker for the adults and possibly putting the baby heads on stakes and corpsing them. The plastic is very opaque so I don't think a light bulb will show through if I wanted to illuminate them. I still have another adult in my basement waiting for me to get off my butt and do something with it. Anyway, here's a picture before they got put into the storage unit. Oh, I am open to any ideas on how to dress them up, haunt style of course.


----------



## Hairazor

Score ^ Copchick


----------



## RoxyBlue

They look a little scary just the way they are


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Hi, folks. I've kinda been away for a while dealing with some custody issues. Should have been checking in a little bit more, as my friends here are generally encouraging and uplifting when someone needs it. I apologize for my absence. Just having to concentrate on the mater at hand at the moment.


----------



## Hairazor

We're in your corner, Bio, hope all works out well


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Hope everything works out OK Bio.

Scareme - while that sort of travel time works for me - I hope you are OK and don't have to go back for a long while.

Long weekend over here. Nice relaxing 3 days for me and managed to come up with a basic plan for this year's fundraiser Haunt for the Scouts. Happy with it so far but it's early days LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer

Brrrrrrrrr


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're here for you, Bio. Feel free to vent and lament as needed:jol:

Only a little bit of snow so far, but it's supposed to get worse as the day progresses into evening. Hope things don't get too ugly for our northern HF peeps.


----------



## scareme

Dr. Maniaco said:


> I know what you mean about the storage issue, Roxy ... take a close look at those homes in the magazines. No TV. No "stuff." I have more stuff than I should. And though I'm neat and orderly, my home will never be like those in magazines or on TV. And though an "Open concept" home with lots of windows is neat, there's no wall space for shelves or cabinets, or pictures. I mean, where am I supposed to hang my autographed pictures of Lauren Bacall and Malcolm McDowell?
> 
> Obviously, I have issues with today's home builders. And my knees are telling me, "No stairs next time, dude."


If you really do have a autographed picture of Lauren Bacall, I'm jealous. She was so hot. Heck, she tamed Bogie, and as such was a pal to all the leading men in Hollywood. She was a real lady. If you are kidding, I fell for it.

And as to no TV in those magazines. Notice how on TV show they seldom have a TV in the place, and they are never watching TV. But they want us watching TV. Strange when you think about it. Although, I do have to say I married when I was 23, and I never owned a TV until I married and he brought one to the marriage.



Copchick said:


> I scored on a couple broken CPR dummies, 2 adults and 5 babies. Ha, I guess I got the entire family! I'm thinking ground breaker for the adults and possibly putting the baby heads on stakes and corpsing them. The plastic is very opaque so I don't think a light bulb will show through if I wanted to illuminate them. I still have another adult in my basement waiting for me to get off my butt and do something with it. Anyway, here's a picture before they got put into the storage unit. Oh, I am open to any ideas on how to dress them up, haunt style of course.


I covet your baby heads. They look great. You've got a great score there. As to those mouths. I had a witch with a mouth like that, that I just couldn't look at and felt I couldn't put it out where children would see it. So I stuck a rat in her mouth and it looks like she is eating a rat. Much better image, I thought.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Hi, folks. I've kinda been away for a while dealing with some custody issues. Should have been checking in a little bit more, as my friends here are generally encouraging and uplifting when someone needs it. I apologize for my absence. Just having to concentrate on the mater at hand at the moment.


We're here for you sweetie when ever you need us. And I hope all works out with Aiden. Please keep us up to date on how it's going.



Headless said:


> Hope everything works out OK Bio.
> 
> Scareme - while that sort of travel time works for me - I hope you are OK and don't have to go back for a long while.
> 
> Long weekend over here. Nice relaxing 3 days for me and managed to come up with a basic plan for this year's fundraiser Haunt for the Scouts. Happy with it so far but it's early days LOL


I'm glad you had a relaxing weekend. It's nice to recharge the batteries once in a while. And as a fundraiser for your scouts. You could go to houses that have daughters of your scouts age, and tell them for a donation, they never have to see any of your scouts hanging around their daughters. Here in the states it called extortion, and it's encouraged. 

Wait! Do you guys hear that? Silence. It's sounds so good. I haven't heard that in over a week. It feels nice to get back into my old swing of things. Now to get some work done, in silence.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Hi, folks. I've kinda been away for a while dealing with some custody issues. Should have been checking in a little bit more, as my friends here are generally encouraging and uplifting when someone needs it. I apologize for my absence. Just having to concentrate on the mater at hand at the moment.





Hairazor said:


> We're in your corner, Bio, hope all works out well














RoxyBlue said:


> After watching a few home improvement shows, I've come to the conclusion that most people have too much stuff and no place to store it:jol:


Total storage space in the US, per (http://www.selfstorage.org/ssa/Content/NavigationMenu/AboutSSA/Factsheet/default.htm) is three times the size of Manhattan Island.


----------



## Death's Door

What a crazy night so far for me. Not only is a major snow storm on its way, Hubby was on his way home and had a tire blowout. He got it to the side of the highway safely and called me. We got home to make some phone calls to get the truck towed and made arrangements to meet the towing company back at the truck. We get to where the truck was and no truck. Called the police barracks and the truck was towed because there is a state of emergency due to the snow. Probably won't be able to get the truck released until Wednesday. My nerves are shot. I'm just glad he's ok. I think I'm going to have a glass of wine and try to relax.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Death's Door said:


> What a crazy night so far for me. Not only is a major snow storm on its way, Hubby was on his way home and had a tire blowout. He got it to the side of the highway safely and called me. We got home to make some phone calls to get the truck towed and made arrangements to meet the towing company back at the truck. We get to where the truck was and no truck. Called the police barracks and the truck was towed because there is a state of emergency due to the snow. Probably won't be able to get the truck released until Wednesday. My nerves are shot. I'm just glad he's ok. I think I'm going to have a glass of wine and try to relax.


 if it helps any... Last years ice storm immobilized vehicles on the interstate for five days straight. Not to mention I tried going to work and wound up in the bar ditch.


----------



## Lord Homicide

When a married guy is baching it and he tells her "I'll be be fine," referring to feeding thyself... Isn't it funny how I, I mean, he will circle food storage areas like a buzzard?

I had an exquisite cuisine of barracho beans, French onion soup, egg noodles, beef soup and Boca burgers. Buzzard. Yes. Lesson to those guys who aren't married and think that women drag them down. Trust me, women know how to protect us from ourselves. Lol

It's not that bad around here, I was just too lazy to fix something worth a damn. .


----------



## scareme

^^What, no ramen noodles?^^


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> ^^What, no ramen noodles?^^


rip open a packet of ramen noodles, toss the seasoning away the spread some PB & J on the noodly wafer and you've got a tasty treat... When you're in the middle of the desert with nothing else to eat .


----------



## RoxyBlue

What, no bachelor salad (stand over the kitchen sink with a head of lettuce in one hand and a bottle of salad dressing in the other. Pour salad dressing over head of lettuce and dine sumptuously)?


----------



## scareme

This morning at 9:30 it was 32* in the northern part of the state and 63* in the southern part of the state. I'm sorry eastern coast, but we are going to be in the 70's today. I'd sent you some warmth if I could. You'll have to settle for a warm hug.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> What, no bachelor salad (stand over the kitchen sink with a head of lettuce in one hand and a bottle of salad dressing in the other. Pour salad dressing over head of lettuce and dine sumptuously)?


No lettuce.


----------



## Death's Door

scareme said:


> This morning at 9:30 it was 32* in the northern part of the state and 63* in the southern part of the state. I'm sorry eastern coast, but we are going to be in the 70's today. I'd sent you some warmth if I could. You'll have to settle for a warm hug.


I'll take a warm hug anytime. Woke up this morning to a couple inches of snow - not the 8-10 inches we were suppose to get. I feel sorry for the New England states though.

Hubby and I went to pick the truck up from the impound and had to pay $425 for its release. Tomorrow we will go to the mechanics and find out what the truck needs. I didn't know I was made of money this week.


----------



## scareme

OMG! $425 for getting a flat tire when there might have been a storm. You can't help if the weather men call for a storm that doesn't happen that gets your truck towed. Maybe you'll catch a break with the mechanic. And maybe pigs will fly.


----------



## Goblin

My internet is playing Yo Yo tonight. Going up and down!


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> .....I'm glad you had a relaxing weekend. It's nice to recharge the batteries once in a while. And as a fundraiser for your scouts. You could go to houses that have daughters of your scouts age, and tell them for a donation, they never have to see any of your scouts hanging around their daughters. Here in the states it called extortion, and it's encouraged.
> 
> Wait! Do you guys hear that? Silence. It's sounds so good. I haven't heard that in over a week. It feels nice to get back into my old swing of things. Now to get some work done, in silence.


LOL Scareme - I just want to raise funds not get arrested....... 
And yes sometimes Silence really is golden!

DD that's a crazy fine! What a difficult experience. While I love snow - I'm so glad we don't have to deal with all that comes with it!

This week is shaping up to be a very long one! Can I add tedious to that as well while I'm at it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing invigorates you like taking the dog for a walk when it's 13 degrees outside with a wind chill of 2


----------



## Bone Dancer

You know it's cold when the cat doesnt want to go outside. He does like to set in the door way and peak out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Frank the Cat is no fool


----------



## Lord Homicide

Matrix revolutions is a little far fetched. The irony in that statement alone...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I do love high heels. When I moved to Florida I started wearing sneakers and flip flops more and more. Now I'm back to 6" heels and I have to say...I don't trip as much and I feel better.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Nothing invigorates you like taking the dog for a walk when it's 13 degrees outside with a wind chill of 2


You know that one person's invigorating is another person's freezing to death!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Apparently we don't have to worry about Willow freezing. She has enough husky blood in her to make her almost impervious to the cold. I can't say the same for her human companions on her walk


----------



## elputas69

^^ I have an adopted retired racing greyhound. He freezes when it's 70 degrees out. I have coats and sweaters for him. Can't imagine 13 degrees


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Apparently we don't have to worry about Willow freezing. She has enough husky blood in her to make her almost impervious to the cold. I can't say the same for her human companions on her walk


I have a friend who bred and raced Huskies - they do like the cold that's for sure.

YAY Friday! An interesting weekend for me though. Have to work Sunday morning. I do love time and a half in lieu though. So far I've worked up about 3 days off and counting..........

In between that - I'm working up some plans for props. Starting with a fireplace!..... wish me luck.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Good luck with the fireplace I haven't even started thinking about props yet.

Got a bit of sleet and freezing rain last night, so my choir rehearsal was cancelled. Getting a night off from a regular rehearsal is like getting a little vacation I got to curl up in a blankie on the couch and do nothing useful all evening.


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhhh a fireplace Headless, be sure and keep us updated


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

Ah Headless, a fireplace. On which to hang your stockings with care. Or is that shrunken heads with care? I always get that part mixed up. 

Roxy, Choir, it holds so much physiological scaring for me.

Gobby, I never even saw you there with the camera when we were cleaning things out from the Iowa house. So many bodies, so little time.


----------



## Headless

LOL Goblin - funny! And I would have kept scrolling if it weren't for the fact that yours was the last post!

Spent most of today baking muffins to take to a morning tea I am attending for work tomorrow. A couple of hours work tomorrow (Sunday) will add up to about 3 hours time in lieu I can take later. 

Also just scored a huge pile of old timber fence panels (about 15 panels looking at the photo) for $50. I think they will make some interesting spooky fences and picture frames. Going to look at them tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Headless

LOL Scareme - did it actually take me 8 minutes to type that post????? Hmmm I did stop to pour another wine..........


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Typing and wine don't mix

Got an extra shower or two today when bathing the dog in the hall bathroom (which is "my" bathroom). I needed some motivation to clean the tub anyway, so Willow had to endure a much-needed soaping. Once she dries, all that loose hair that didn't come off in the tub will be flying around the house On the plus side, she smells very fresh now.

Next house project on the list is to replace the ceiling fan in the kitchen dine-in area. We bought it months ago; just haven't quite gotten around to installing it.


----------



## Bone Dancer

It's warming up today (31 degrees), maybe I can get the ice off my walk way.
( is it spring yet )


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Typing and wine don't mix.....


Ah hemmmm - I beg to differ - Speed typing and wine may not walk hand in hand in the real world........ typsingggggggg andddd winnnnnneee are jusssssssst fineee........


----------



## Headless

If I'm ever going to make 4000 posts I really need to do something about this one post a day thing....... LOL


----------



## deadSusan

Well Mother Nature said welcome to February, here is four inches of snow!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "Tiny House Builders" at the moment. Don't know how practical they are, but tiny houses are definitely adorable.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Cold and snowing, another indoor day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

House project #2 complete - replaced an ugly brass ceiling fan with a smaller, more attractive one. Looks similar to this one:


----------



## Spooky1

Or like this

c0fca23 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Copchick

Today is laundry day (where does it all come from?), it's snowing, watching The Walking Dead and doing a cross stitch project while ribs are in the oven. I have a birdbath heater for my birds during winter time. Just had a huge flock of starlings take turns splashing around. Silly birds!

Nice fan Roxy and Spooky1!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Tina, I sure hope you supply a drier or towels for those birds. Other wise you will end up with bird cicles.


----------



## Death's Door

Roxy and Spooky - nice fan. I like the design.

Started snowing during the halftime game. I'm glad we stayed home to watch the game.


----------



## Goblin

Yesterday we were told my BIL (the one with Alzheimers) had fluid in his lungs
and didn't look like he'd make it. Today we're told his condition has improved!

Watched Abraham Lincoln vs Zombies tonight. Not a bad movie. Took a lot of
liberties with history though. If you haven't seen it yet, watch it when you get a chance.

Oh yeah, Happy Groundhog's Day!


----------



## Copchick

Happy Groundhog Day folks! Hope Punxsutawney Phil doesn't see his shadow.


----------



## Copchick

Happy Grounhog Day folks! Hope Punxsutawney Phil doesn't see his shadow.


----------



## Copchick

Happy Groundhog Day folks! Hope Puncsutawney Phil doesn't see his shadow.


----------



## Lord Homicide

How big is the groundhog event? Some people I work with didn't know when Groundhog Day was.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> House project #2 complete - replaced an ugly brass ceiling fan with a smaller, more attractive one. Looks similar to this one:


Speaking of ugly fans... this was hanging in the family room in the house we bought. Turns out its retail value is $500-600... unreal.


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> How big is the groundhog event? Some people I work with didn't know when Groundhog Day was.


Punxsutawney has events over a few days leading up to prediction day. I know the largest was over 35,000 last year. Phil has a big fan club.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Stuck in my driveway, waiting to get plowed out. O joy.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Saw your message pop up on my phone ... But only part of it. 
"Waiting to get plowed"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Copchick, you must be spending the day with Bill Murray - same post three times


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Saw your message pop up on my phone ... But only part of it.
> "Waiting to get plowed"


lmao!

I just saw the Carl's Jr. All Natural super bowl commercial. HOLY CRAP. Where do they find their models?! That talent scout makes some bucks I'm sure.


----------



## Copchick

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Saw your message pop up on my phone ... But only part of it.
> "Waiting to get plowed"


LMAO!!



RoxyBlue said:


> Copchick, you must be spending the day with Bill Murray - same post three times


Glad you "got it" Roxy. While watching The Walking Dead marathon yesterday, they were showing the commercial for the Groundhog Day movie marathon for today, but they would show it three times in a row! The first time I saw it, I laughed out loud. :googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Clever triple post Copchick, got a good chuckle


----------



## Hairazor

LordH, can't say I'm fond of the light on your fan but I DO like the blade


----------



## Bone Dancer

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Saw your message pop up on my phone ... But only part of it.
> "Waiting to get plowed"


Thats ok, next time I'll call and you can help push and shovel. Its really fun.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

February 3 is The Day the Music Died - Buddy Holly, Richie Valens, and the Big Bopper (J.P. Richardson) died in a plane crash in 1959 on this day.


----------



## Copchick

Makes you wonder what more great music would be out there if they hadn't died.

On a good note, it's also Carrot Cake day!


----------



## tdunn81

*weather*

What's the weather like where your at


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> February 3 is The Day the Music Died - Buddy Holly, Richie Valens, and the Big Bopper (J.P. Richardson) died in a plane crash in 1959 on this day.


Both Boris Karloff and Donald Pleasance died on February 2nd! Karloff in 69
and Pleasance in 95!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

tdunn81 said:


> What's the weather like where your at


In The 'burgh, it's a balmy 25 degrees. I'm hearing there's snow on the way. We've been very fortunate with snow, not much to speak of. I just want one day where we get a foot of it, on a Saturday. That way most people will be home off the streets. It would be a quieter day at work too.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

For those who have been following along, or have asked about it, we went back to court yesterday. The judge had a few questions about where my son would be going to school, if there was counseling available, etc. I had all my answers and documentation ready, and he granted my petition for custody!!

My son is coming home with us tomorrow.


----------



## Hauntiholik

That's FANTASTIC news Bio!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Bio!


----------



## Hairazor

Doing a Happy Dance for you Bio!!!!


----------



## scareme

That's great news Bio. I'm so happy for you and Aiden. Now you have your prop partner full time. Time to put him to work. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can't beat having a fulltime prop partner, Bio

Just a heads up that this coming Saturday is Eat Ice Cream for Breakfast Day. Watch out for brain freeze, though.....


----------



## Copchick

Congrats Bio, awesome news!


----------



## DandyBrit

Hubby has just said that my mind is like a woman's handbag - cluttered and full of bits and bobs.

Is that supposed to be an insult?!


----------



## Goblin

My BIL turn a turn for the worse today. He was supposed to come home this weekend, but he would have
to be fed through a tube in his stomach. Thenthis afternoon he suddenly quit breathing and they have him 
hooked to a machine that is breathing for him. The doctors told my sister it doesn't look good. She has to 
decide whether to unhook the machine or not Friday. Theysaid he will either breath on his own or die. They 
told her they didn't givehim much chance of surviving. She can leave him hooked to the machine but
it would be so the rest of his life and he'd have to go to a nursing home! They have been married 53 years 
come June.

My father passed away 25 years ago today.

On a good note.......I haven't had any acid reflux flare ups since before Christmas.
Haven't had to take any Nexium. Hoping my stomach has re-adjusted itself
since my surgery in July finally. One small victory for me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sending prayers for your BIL. Glad to hear your stomach is doing better.


----------



## RoxyBlue

DandyBrit said:


> Hubby has just said that my mind is like a woman's handbag - cluttered and full of bits and bobs.
> 
> Is that supposed to be an insult?!


Possibly However, every woman knows there's a use for each of those bits and bobs in her handbag.

Goblin, sometimes the bumps in life do seem to show up in clusters. It's a very hard decision for your sister to have to face. It will help if her husband is aware enough to participate in that decision with her.


----------



## Hairazor

Prayers your way Goblin


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Sending prayers your way, Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Goblin said:


> My BIL turn a turn for the worse today. He was supposed to come home this weekend, but he would have
> to be fed through a tube in his stomach. Thenthis afternoon he suddenly quit breathing and they have him
> hooked to a machine that is breathing for him. The doctors told my sister it doesn't look good. She has to
> decide whether to unhook the machine or not Friday. Theysaid he will either breath on his own or die. They
> told her they didn't givehim much chance of surviving. She can leave him hooked to the machine but
> it would be so the rest of his life and he'd have to go to a nursing home! They have been married 53 years
> come June.
> 
> My father passed away 25 years ago today.
> 
> On a good note.......I haven't had any acid reflux flare ups since before Christmas.
> Haven't had to take any Nexium. Hoping my stomach has re-adjusted itself
> since my surgery in July finally. One small victory for me.


I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm guessing your talking about a G tube and a vent. I've been through taking care of a loved one on both for over a year. At rehab and at home. Don't give up. It's so hard but possible.


----------



## Goblin

Thanks everyone.

My BIL worked as a carpenter all his life and he was a very good one too..... until he
got prostrate cancer and had to retire. While he was being treated for this he got a 
type of demensia similar to Alzheimers and went downhill from there.

He rebuilt our bathroom in 98 and put a new roof on our house in 2005.
Whenever he did work for any of the family you bought the materials, the
labor was free. He is the nicest man you'd ever want to meet. Everybody
likes him.

She makes her decision this morning. I will let you know what happens.

Pray for both of them.


----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> Happy Groundhog Day folks! Hope Puncsutawney Phil doesn't see his shadow.


LOL I saw what you did there!



BioHazardCustoms said:


> For those who have been following along, or have asked about it, we went back to court yesterday. The judge had a few questions about where my son would be going to school, if there was counseling available, etc. I had all my answers and documentation ready, and he granted my petition for custody!!
> 
> My son is coming home with us tomorrow.


Bio that's awesome news. I hope he's settling in and Halloween will definitely be lots of fun this year!



Goblin said:


> My BIL turn a turn for the worse today. He was supposed to come home this weekend, but he would have
> to be fed through a tube in his stomach. Thenthis afternoon he suddenly quit breathing and they have him
> hooked to a machine that is breathing for him. The doctors told my sister it doesn't look good. She has to
> decide whether to unhook the machine or not Friday. Theysaid he will either breath on his own or die. They
> told her they didn't givehim much chance of surviving. She can leave him hooked to the machine but
> it would be so the rest of his life and he'd have to go to a nursing home! They have been married 53 years
> come June.
> 
> My father passed away 25 years ago today.
> 
> On a good note.......I haven't had any acid reflux flare ups since before Christmas.
> Haven't had to take any Nexium. Hoping my stomach has re-adjusted itself
> since my surgery in July finally. One small victory for me.





Goblin said:


> .......She makes her decision this morning. I will let you know what happens. Pray for both of them.


Oh Goblin that is so sad. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Copchick

Prayers for your family Goblin.


----------



## Death's Door

Goblin - Hugs and prayers for your family. I am glad that you are doing better.


----------



## Goblin

Some good news today. When they unhooked him from the machine he continued 
breathing on his own. He will still need the feeding tube in his stomach.


----------



## Hairazor

Good news indeed, Goblin


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Yes, very good news! 

It's been a very busy week for me. I had a difficult desision to make, I've been battling my diabetes for years now and have made the choice to begin using insulin to keep my blood sugar down. 

Also, I've made the choice to set aside haunting for right now. After my brother's death, I can't stomach using my cemetery this year...it's just too close to home. However, I can't stop prop building and as soon as I get my platform made, I'll start work on the gargoyle I have been planning for.


----------



## Hairazor

Best wishes for your choices, they are both hard deccisions Dark Angel


----------



## scareme

Gobby, Prayers for your BIL and his wife. 

DA, Sorry to hear your diabetes getting worse. I've been on insulin for over a year now. It's not to bad, really. The shots don't hurt as much as the finger sticks do. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Goblin

Things have been quiet. He might get to come home this weekend. Seems
to be a little too soon to me, but they know what they're doing.

Sorry to here about your diabetes DA. Mine has been under control. Knock
on wood.

Got the entire series "The Adventures of Brisco County" dvd set at Walmart 
for 12.95! A lot of places are selling it for 60.00!


----------



## Headless

Goblin said:


> Some good news today. When they unhooked him from the machine he continued
> breathing on his own. He will still need the feeding tube in his stomach.





Goblin said:


> Things have been quiet. He might get to come home this weekend. Seems
> to be a little too soon to me, but they know what they're doing.......


WOW what a turnaround Goblin. I hope he continues to improve.



Hairazor said:


> Best wishes for your choices, they are both hard deccisions Dark Angel


Yeah DA - what Hairazor said. I can completely understand.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Thanks guys.



scareme said:


> DA, Sorry to hear your diabetes getting worse. I've been on insulin for over a year now. It's not to bad, really. The shots don't hurt as much as the finger sticks do. Let me know how it goes.


This is true. The pharmacist gave us the thinnest needle possible. I don't feel it most of the time. And the finger pricks, yeah, it hurts but I'm just used to it now.


----------



## Copchick

We have a gorgeous day here in the "burgh. The sun is shining and it's actually a "hot" sun, it's 42 degrees, but it feels alot warmer. Awesome!


----------



## Bone Dancer

35 degrees here, I'm going to the beach.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't forget your suntan lotion, BD:jol:


----------



## scareme

I don't mean to brag, oh heck, yes I do, 68* right now in OK City. I laugh now, but this summer I'll hate it.

I just checked, it's 72 and cloudy in New Orleans. I'm thinking of you Hairazor.


----------



## Spooky1

Time for Svengoolie! Tonight is the Leech Woman.


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks Scareme, it is gorgeous here!


----------



## Goblin

Just finished dinner when we got a call from my younger sister telling us my
BIL had quit breathing again and had to be hooked back up to the machine!
They said he could go any minute..........that was at 8 pm..........it's now 3am
and he's still among the living! I am beginning to wonder about this hospital.


----------



## Goblin

Just finished dinner when we got a call from my younger sister telling us my
BIL had quit breathing again and had to be hooked back up to the machine!
They said he could go any minute..........that was at 8 pm..........it's now 3am
and he's still among the living! I am beginning to wonder about this hospital.


----------



## Headless

What a rollercoaster of emotions Goblin. 

Spent a really lovely weekend - yesterday with my daughter and today with Shane. 

Kitty (the dog) has now decided this is a good time to be on heat and her brother is already driving me crazy and it's only day one........ He may be spending a bit of time at my mum's house before he drives me completely mad.


----------



## DandyBrit

Anyone in the Yorkshire/north of England area may be interested to know that there are a couple of Cosplay events being held at Magna in April and August. There is also a HorrorCon in July for a couple of days. Details are on the Magna website. That is if Magna survives their current financial situation.


----------



## Goblin

My BIL passed away this morning around 9am. He was no longer breathing 
on his own so my sister decided it was time to let him go. It's really hard to
believe he's gone. I've known him since I was 11 years old. The next few days
are gonna be very hard on all of us. He seemed more like a brother than a
brother-in-law. I want to thank everyone for all their thoughts and prayers, 
they mean a lot to all of us! I don't if I ever told you his name.......it is
Carlton Love, my sister's name is Linda.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:frownkin:So very sorry. ((Hugs)) to you and your family, Goblin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So sorry for your loss, Goblin. For him to be seen as more of a brother than a brother-in-law to you means he was well-loved. Mourn his loss, but also celebrate what he meant to you and your sister.


----------



## scareme

Wow, that hospital was really out there, wanting to send him home. I'm sorry for you and your family's loss. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Death's Door

Goblin - I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I am glad to hear that Carlton was a good brother-in-law and a good husband to your sister. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I know what you're feeling Gobby. All I can do is send you hugs. :crykin:


----------



## Hairazor

I send peace and comfort for you and your sister, Goblin


----------



## Evil Queen

Gob, I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Goblin

Family night at the funeral home will be Tuesday from 7-9pm. The funeral will be on
Wednesday at 2pm.

My sister is holding up well, so far. But I am afraid when she sees him the casket that's 
when it'll really hit her hard. The sad thing about it is that it happened here a week 
before Valentine's Day.

Linda is the Comissioner of Revenue for Henry County. She's done said she's going back
to work and will run for re-election in 4 years.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Sorry for the loss to your family, Goblin.


----------



## Copchick

Goblin - sorry for the loss of your brother in law and my deepest sympathy to your sister. Hold your memories of him close in your heart and he won't be far away.


----------



## Spooky1

Goblin, so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## scareme




----------



## Headless

I'm so sorry to read your sad news Goblin. Much love to you and your family at this very difficult time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did our part for the economy yesterday by ordering replacement mini blinds for the kitchen window and vertical blinds for the bay window. Once we get them, we'll then be forced to finish the touch up painting in the kitchen and dining room that has been awaiting our attention:jol:


----------



## Headless

Awwww - there will only be one Jon Stewart! I love his show.


----------



## Goblin

Tonight was the family night at the funeral home. Met Carlton's remaining two
brothers and sisters. They were very nice, just like him. Linda told us tonight
she was gonna start coming around on weekends again, and was looking 
forward to getting together on Thanksgiving and Christmas. First time since 2012. 
My sister is holding up well, better than some of them thought she 
would.

Today we tell him goodbye............for now.


----------



## Draik41895

So sorry for your loss Goblin.

Does anyone know the prices Midwest Haunters Con usually is? I'm trying to properly allocate my money ahead of time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to see you back, Draik!

We went to the convention last year and, for the life of me, I can't remember what we paid to go to the trade show (which is all we went to see). It wasn't very much just for that part, but you'll be looking at room costs and possibly class costs as well since you're schlepping all the way out from California Updated information hasn't been posted on their web site yet.

We're hoping to go this year, so we'll definitely want to meet you if you get there as well.


----------



## scareme

It's to quite around here.

I have this on my Pinterest page and it's one of my most pinned posts.


----------



## Headless

^^^^^ LOL Scareme - I can so relate to that!

Yep it's quiet. Does anyone else hear those crickets in the corner?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Back in the freezer. 0 degrees with a 20mph wind, wind chill about -20. Think I'll stay indoors today.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Coming down to the end of my first week as a full-time dad. So far Aiden is doing great. The school called yesterday and told me that he is doing well in smaller learning groups, and that he hasn't had any disciplinary issues. Quite proud of him, and told him that if he keeps the good behavior up, he can have his computer back this weekend for a couple of days.


----------



## Copchick

Scareme - that pigeon comparison is totally my world every day.  

Bio - glad to hear things are working out well with your son being with you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, I think haunters just hibernate this time of year, or maybe they saw their shadow and said "hell with it, I'm going back to bed":jol:


----------



## Draik41895

Hey Roxy, I am back. And as an update, I'm living in Pa now! If you guys are going, we need to meet up. I've just started school, I'm a makeup artist now!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Draik!

Bio, I have no doubt you will parent wisely

Weatherwise I am going from 55° to 10° in a few short hours. Sitting in the NOLA airport waiting to head back to IA.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot for you, Draik! Are you going to the Tom Savini school near Pittsburgh?


----------



## scareme

Bio-you are going to be so good for that boy. Someone who cares enough to discipline. 

Draik-good to see you back. I still think of you as the young man who introduced his spider to us, and someone thought it wasn't real because it was so tame. I think you were about 16. My little Draik has grown up. 

Hairazor-so how many beads are you coming home with?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Pssst, it was a scorpion Draik had):googly:


----------



## scareme

I think you're right.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Scareme - I Love the pigeon joke! I am going to have to pin that on my board!

Draik - glad to see that you are back and doing something ya love and I know you will be good at.

Sitting here at the puter and taking a break from the online job search and had to see how everyone is doing.


----------



## Evil Queen

Draik!


----------



## Draik41895

Yes, it's the Savini school, and I got a lot of stuff going on now, I'm planning on going to steel city con and Midwest hunters convention as well. I'm really loving the school so far. Today we learned how to make blood and worked on more bruises and cuts, tomorrow we learn how to sculpt a human screaming. I'll be posting more updates all the time.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Congrats Draik! Hope to see you on face-off some day! 

In other news, school is going pretty good, sadly the only part I hate is the math class. The teacher is extremely hard to deal with and I'm starting to hate the idea of going to her class. At first i thought to just give her the benefit of doubt but after Tuesday's class I was on the verge of a mental breakdown. 

I'm not usually one to complain but during the first test of the class, she gave us the test but we weren't even allowed to have scratch paper to work anything out on, She wanted us to show all our work on the test itself, and there wasn't even enough room to work it out on. And then for the last assignment, she gave us a work-sheet packet and then announced that we also had two sections to do on mymathlab (the website) and that the math lab had to be completed in just one hour. 

This was supposed to be an easier class to take and I'm not expecting to be coddled and catered to, but a slower class would have made it easier to absorb the lesson, right?

I really didn't want to come back to class today. 

Also, I did enjoy the theater practicum class, we got to get an up-close and personal look at the lighting sets. We got to have a lesson in running a lighting board and how to connect and disconnect one of the lights and remove it from the unit itself. I thought the light would be heavier, but I had no problem completing the task


----------



## scareme

Death's Door said:


> Sitting here at the puter and taking a break from the online job search and had to see how everyone is doing.


I wish you much luck. My daughter just started a new, full time job yesterday. She was off for over a year. She did find some part time work, but she didn't have benefits and not enough hours to pay all her bills.


----------



## scareme




----------



## RoxyBlue

DA, showing your work on a math test is pretty standard practice. What you might do next time if you don't have enough space is to use the back of the test paper and put a note on the front saying "See Reverse" or words to that effect If the problems are printed on both sides, that tactic will be, of course, useless, so you'll have to resort to writing smaller.

In other news, the wind is blowing and it's COLD outside.


----------



## Draik41895

7 degrees here. I'm dying.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Quite a change from California, isn't it? You'll get used to it, never fear.


----------



## Hairazor

Draik, how long does your schooling take? Be sure and post some of your work.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> DA, showing your work on a math test is pretty standard practice. What you might do next time if you don't have enough space is to use the back of the test paper and put a note on the front saying "See Reverse" or words to that effect If the problems are printed on both sides, that tactic will be, of course, useless, so you'll have to resort to writing smaller.
> 
> In other news, the wind is blowing and it's COLD outside.


Yeah, I know that. I just wish she'd at least give us scratch paper to work on. Espcially on the really long and complicated problems.


----------



## Goblin

Finally got my internet back. The cable had gone bad and had to be replaced.
Can't complain though........it lasted 40 years! It also solved problems we'd
been having with the tv for a while.

My BIL's funeral was very nice. It was a celebration of his life. They talked about 
his nickname "HOSS" cause like Hoss Cartwright, he was a big, strong,
good-natured man always ready to help out someone. They talked about how
he learned to cook and Linda would come home and he had dinner waiting on
her......or the time she got a call from him, thinking it was an emergency, only
to hear "Do you want your brownies with nuts or without?"

My younger sister, Virginia got up and spoke about him. She told about the
time Linda & Carlton were on vacation and they were playing miniature golf
and Carlton was pretending like he was gonna fall in the water trap......and
did! He got out, wet and laughing at himself. A man from New Jersey said,
"That's what I like about the people in the South. You laugh at yourselves!
If I done that in New Jersey I'd got my head knocked off!" My niece once
told one of his brothers "Ya'll call him Hoss, we just call him klumsey!"

Carlton came from a large family like we did. Only we had 8 kids, his family
had 9! He was a carpenter all his life and Virginia said "Today he's meeting
the ultimate carpenter! Wouldn't that conversation be something to hear?"

Once the services was done he was laid to rest in the mausoleum at Rose
Lawn Cemetery. in the same chamber where my SIL Shirley was laid to rest.


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds like a wonderful man and a lot of heartfelt memories, Goblin


----------



## Copchick

Draik41895 said:


> 7 degrees here. I'm dying.


Lol, welcome to Pennsylvania! The seasons can range from summer to winter to spring in just a few hours. It's supposed to go to -3 tonight or tomorrow night without the wind chill factor. :googly: Glad to hear you're finally at school working on what you love doing. Make sure you post pictures of your creations.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin, it sounds like a lovely funeral. It's always a treasure to hear the funny family stories people share when they get together to celebrate a life.

Photobucket is really annoying me. The popup that appears as soon as you click on Library is getting more difficult to make go away, and I'm not going to click directly on it.


----------



## Death's Door

Goblin - thanx for sharing and I'm glad everything went well. I could feel myself smiling while reading your post. It's a blessing to have people like that in your life.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## IMU




----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching old episodes of Saturday Night Live that were hosted by Steve Martin - total nostalgia trip At the moment, they're airing the King Tut routine.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

RoxyBlue said:


> Watching old episodes of Saturday Night Live that were hosted by Steve Martin - total nostalgia trip At the moment, they're airing the King Tut routine.


Never watched SNL. I was always out at the bars when it was on.


----------



## scareme

CrazedHaunter said:


> Never watched SNL. I was always out at the bars when it was on.


We waited until after it was over, then go out. Then we found a bar that played it, and we made that our new favorite bar. Ah, the god old days. I was fond of Bill Murray. He's still great.


----------



## Goblin

The wind was blowing so hard today that it was shaking the awnings on the
windows. They say we're gonna get snow Monday.


----------



## Copchick

Took me 10 minutes to get myself dressed and to put on the dogs coats this morning. -2 with a windchill of -22. Brrrrr! I do have to say I was pretty warm though, I've got the warmest boots. The only thing you could see were my eyes.


----------



## Bone Dancer




----------



## Draik41895

I'm here for 16 months. School is good. I have a new girlfriend whose a third semester, I'm loving everything we do so far. A lot of stuff happening this summer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing is quite as invigorating as stepping on the brakes while on a slick patch of road and having the car just keep going. Good thing there was a curb available toward which I could gently direct my car:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

It's even more "invigorating" when your heading for a stop sign Roxy.
Well,another day stuck indoors. Heat wave Tuesday, calling for 27 degrees.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Draik41895

Mondays are my only full day.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Cats are fun Gobby, and thier eyes only glow like that when they want something.


----------



## Spooky1

Bone Dancer said:


>


Sure feels that way this year. It was up to 6 degrees (windchill of negative something or other) this morning when we took the dog for a late walk. Due for 5-8 inches of snow tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't care how many times I've watched "Tremors" - if it's on TV, I have to watch it. It's so deliciously cheesy


----------



## scareme

BoneDancer-when don't they want something?

Roxy-I watch it just to see Reba McEntire with a shotgun. A fun movie.

I'm almost out of my "happy pills" and I still have a week before I can refill them. Could it have something to do with the fact Rick took a five day weekend? I'm so glad He found a new job. He retires on the 20th and starts his new job the 23. They asked him if he wanted some time off between jobs. He answered, "Why?". He does not know how to relax.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Day four indoors. Wind chill never got above zero. Maybe warmer tomorrow so I can get out and run some errands.


----------



## Draik41895

I watched tremors just last week. Love it to death.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have to put so many layers on to walk the dog in this weather that it reminds me of this scene from "A Christmas Story":






One of Spooky1's D&D buddies has a birthday coming up this weekend, so I'm making a feltie dragonborn for him since it's one of the characters Terry plays. It will more adorable than fearsome, but it's the thought that counts


----------



## Goblin

Been snowing since 2 pm. Finally stopped shortly after midnight.


----------



## Bone Dancer

It might get up to 20 today, I'll be able to go outside,go get supplies for the next round of cold weather.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Took my time getting to work today since we had to clear about five inches of snow off the cars, driveway, and sidewalk. Had to backtrack halfway to work because of a car crash that blocked traffic in both directions on one of the main roads (you know when you see a helicopter just hanging over a road that there is not going to be good news for someone). 

All that aside, the sun is shining brightly, the wind is not blowing, and there's a large German shepherd sleeping at my feet in my office (Sookie, who belongs to a co-worker). Willow stayed home with Spooky1 since his office is closed for the day, so she'll get to go outside 20 times to run in the snow. All is right with the world


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Well I hate to rub it in but......it's 62 right now and sunny, with blue skies. Was 66 yesterday for a high, we tied a 10 year old record for that high. Going to continue to be like this for about the next 8 to 10 days out here. Lows have been in the 30's, but everyone is running around in shorts and short sleaves and mowing their yards, washing the car and driving with their windows down.

We have had a very mild winter this year and the mountains are showing it. We are expecting some rain closer into the later part of next week. We do really need that out West. Too bad you couldn't ship all that snow out West here and dump into the lakes that are drying up!
*_


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well TW, we could ship it out to you but it would have to be COD. How many tons would you like?


----------



## Copchick

^ I think Boston would jump in on that. Ship it all out by train.

...And now for something funny...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That's hilarious, CC

My mom was thrilled that the beagle took best in show last night at Westminster. She loves dogs in general, but the beagle is her sentimental favorite and (in her words) it's a plain ordinary dog. Nothing frou-frou about a beagle (my words).


----------



## scareme

I love how the sheep's eyes glow. Kind of eerie. I saw a show where a sheep rancher said when they are out at night looking for predators, they can tell the difference because the sheep's eyes glow in a different color than the predator. So then don't end up shooting their own sheep. 

I agree with your Mom, Roxy. I heard the odds on favorite for best in show was the black poodle, and thought, on no, not a snobby dog. And the poodle could be the sweetest thing, but with that haircut, they look snobby. But when the beagle took it, I thought, all right, a dog anybody could have.


----------



## Bone Dancer

If you got alot of snow, make snow ghosts. Pile the snow up in a ghost shape, add two glow sticks for eyes, have Halloween in the dead of winter.


----------



## Hairazor

I love that ^


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> ^ I think Boston would jump in on that. Ship it all out by train. ...And now for something funny...


kind of reminds me of night of the Lepus


----------



## Draik41895

We have wifi


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> ^
> My mom was thrilled that the beagle took best in show last night at Westminster. She loves dogs in general, but the beagle is her sentimental favorite and (in her words) it's a plain ordinary dog. Nothing frou-frou about a beagle (my words).


I was also thrilled to see Miss P take the "Best In Show". She is related to Uno the beagle that won first place in 2008. Having raised beagles myself, I also have a soft spot for them. It made me think about my beagles that passed, Max and Jakey and how they drove me crazy but I still love them even though they are no longer with us.


----------



## Headless

Goblin said:


> .......My BIL's funeral was very nice. It was a celebration of his life. ..............


And those are the memories we hold on to and remember those we love by. Thank you for sharing Goblin. Lovely stories of a man who was clearly loved by his family.



RoxyBlue said:


> Nothing is quite as invigorating as stepping on the brakes while on a slick patch of road and having the car just keep going. Good thing there was a curb available toward which I could gently direct my car


The sort of invigorating you can live without Roxy!



Goblin said:


>


LOL Sure!



Copchick said:


> ...And now for something funny...


Now THAT would freak me out!



Draik41895 said:


> We have wifi


Welcome back Draik! You have all the mod-cons then!

I've been a bit AWOL myself this week. My daughter had surgery, a friend was diagnosed with Leukemia and hubby goes in to have his stomach surgery tomorrow. So there has been a bit happening. Daughter is fine. Friend has a slow developing strain of Leukemia. Shane... well we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. We are about 1.5 hours from the hospital and he has to be admitted at 7:00 am so its going to be a very early morning!


----------



## Goblin

Is that guy on the left carrying a surfboard?

We had snow flurries today. At times it was coming down right hard. Then
the next thing I knew it was snowing and the sun was out! Momma use to say
when it was raining and the sun was out it meant the devil was beating his 
wife! Wonder what it means when it's snowing and the sun's out? She's beating him?


----------



## Bone Dancer

The guy on the left is carrying a silver reflector used to bounce light onto the subject for filming. They use them instead of electric lights, when the sun is out. Just an easier method of lighting.
Wonder if the camera man made it?


----------



## scareme

Draik41895 said:


> We have wifi


Yeah for you. It will make school a lot easier. And might help with any homesickness you might have.

I hate bears. You only see stories about bear attacks and bear mauling. You never hear about a bear saving someone's life. Dogs save lives. Dolphins save lives. But bears, they take lives. Even their babies can kill. I have nightmares about them.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Smokey the Bear saves lives.


----------



## Spooky1

Reminds me of the joke about outrunning a bear. "I don't need to outrun the bear, I just need to out run you". Hope they all got out alive.


----------



## scareme

Bone Dancer said:


> Smokey the Bear saves lives.


I personally think Smokey started half of those fires. Bears are sneaky that way. Never trust one.


----------



## Copchick

This one's for you Scareme:








I loved Gary Larsen comics!

For us girls...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gary Larson had one twisted sense of humor, which is why we love him so much:jol:

Nice shoes, CC. I think they would be a perfect accessory for a detective:googly:

This weekend we're expecting snow, sleet, and freezing rain. On the plus side, though, is that temperatures are supposed to get to the high 40s on Sunday. People will be running around in T-shirts and shorts, thinking it's a heat wave.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Seriously thinking about giving this haunting thing one more goal. Sister and i were discussing it and we're considering Wizard of Oz. She's be Glinda the good and i'd of course be the wicked witch of the West. Just like those two, we are different as night and day.


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Goblin

Calling for another winter storm today!


----------



## Headless

Just a warning - if you get squeamish looking at gorey photos - look away now........

Oh - sorry I forgot who I was talking to there for a moment.

Thought I would share a photo of the inside of Shane - the almost 2.5 inch tumor that was removed yesterday.


----------



## Copchick

Oh my, not what I expected here at all. Well it IS unstructured thoughts. Lol, you're funny Maree! Glad to hear Shane is on his way to recovery. Sending good thoughts his way.


----------



## Hairazor

Sending prayers for full recovery for your Sweetie, Headless


----------



## DandyBrit

Best wishes for Shane, Maree.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, that's about what my Dad looked like on the inside when he had his gall bladder surgery years ago. The doctor gave him a videotape of the surgery (it was done laparoscopically) and we watched it together one Thanksgiving. Pretty cool to see, actually.

We're up to more than four inches of snow and it's still coming down. The choir director already cancelled choir duties for tomorrow morning, which was a good call considering the freezing rain is still to come.


----------



## scareme

Copchick-That only re-enforces my hate for bears, even if they do have a warped since of humor.

DA-Glad to hear. Go for it.

Headless-That is so cool. I'll have to show my daughter. Did you get to keep it? Feel better wishes to Shane.

Roxy-Stay warm. Right now it's 58*. But we might get snow tomorrow.

Haunti-This one's for you.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Scareme.. Please hold the arctic front in OK 

Letting my brisket rest right now. I'm hoping that a buttermilk bath for 24 hours is the trick to making it as tender as my heart. Lol


----------



## scareme

Lord Homicide said:


> Scareme.. Please hold the arctic front in OK
> 
> Letting my brisket rest right now. I'm hoping that a buttermilk bath for 24 hours is the trick to making it as tender as my heart. Lol


Damn that sounds good. We're just having hamburgers on the grill. We've been using buttermilk with our fried chicken and it's heaven. I'll turn the fans on and blow that artic front back up north.


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> Haunti-This one's for you.


LOL! That is great!


----------



## Death's Door

Headless - Glad Shane is doing well and is recuperating. 

Wow - the weatherman said 1-3 inches of snow today. I just shoveled at least five or six (depending on where you're standing). Even our Pokeno game was rescheduled for tomorrow because of the amount we got. Rather be safe than sorry. Some of the ladies live 45 minutes away and that would be risky.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We got about 8-9 inches of snow and now it's switching over to freezing rain. A good night to be home watching cheesy horror flicks on Svengoolie.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

When it rains, it pours. Last night I get the news that my uncle has passed away from a massive heart attack. I know I should feel something, but I'm just numb. We're all in shock right now. He was healthy as a horse and worked out regularly. I wanted to visit the family cemetery, just to take in the history of it all, but this is not what I had in mind.


----------



## Hairazor

So sorry for your loss Dark Angel. I wish you peace and comfort.


----------



## Headless

Temperature here hit 100.4F two days running - and you are talking about snow! I could use a little right now to cool down. Thankfully the next 4-5 days are cooling down a lot!

So sorry for your loss DA. Yes - healthy people die too unfortunately. Life holds no guarantees for any of us. It is a constant reminder to make the most of every moment you have and make sure you focus on what's important and hug those you love - a lot!

Speaking of those you love - Shane was released from hospital today - just two days after major surgery. As much as I wanted him home and I can understand why he WANTS to be home because he just can't sleep in hospital - 2 days is just ridiculous. He was in so much pain after the 1.5 hour drive home that he took super strong painkillers and went to bed. After sales service on surgery sucks! It is however nice to have him home.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So sorry for your loss, DA. Losing someone unexpectedly like that is particularly hard to deal with. I hope ypu have happy memories about him to cherish and help ease the pain.

Headless, glad to hear Shane is home. Pain aside, he'll recuperate better at home. You just can't get good rest in a hospital.

This morning we had to have our beautiful Willow put down. She collapsed from internal bleeding shortly after 8AM and the scan of her abdomen at the emergency veterinary hospital revealed multiple tumors - basically a recurrence of the aggressive cancer she was diagnosed with back in December. Her options were so limited at that point and the prognosis so poor that we chose to ease her way out of this life. It was not entirely unexpected but it still sucked having to make the decision.

Willow3 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Copchick

Roxy...I am so sorry to hear of Willow's passing. Know that she had such a good life with you and Spooky1.


----------



## Hairazor

Roxy and Spooky1, so so sorry to hear of your loss of Willow. Such a beauty. Never easy.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry about Willow, my thought are with you guys, hang in there.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Oh Bonnie....I am so heartbroken....I am so sad for you and Tom. I am... Willow had such a wonderful life, you guys were wonderful, wonderful dog-parents.


----------



## Evil Queen

DA sorry for the loss of your Uncle.
Headless hoping for a speedy recovery for Shane.
Roxy and Spooky1 sorry for the loss of your fur baby Willow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for all the kind condolences, my dears. It's been a tough day for both of us, but we had to do what was best for Willow, difficult though it was. She is at peace now and beyond pain.


----------



## Death's Door

Oh Roxy & Spooky - I am so sorry to hear that. You were such good pet parents to Willow. I know how you feel and it's never an easy one to make but I know you guys made the right decision.


----------



## Spooky1

Dark Angel, sorry to hear of your uncles passing.

Headless, I hope Shane makes a speedy recovery.

Thanks everyone for the support. Losing Wilow is tough, but she's at peace now. She was a great dog.

8169672 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Roxy and Spooky- Sorry to hear of your loss. Know that Willow is no longer suffering, and that she was loved in this life. I know it is like losing one of your kids, except that dogs don't talk back.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

My condolences to you both. *hugs*


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 and Roxy. I'm so sorry to hear of Willow's passing. Although I've never met her personally, I feel like I know her from all the stories and pictures you have shared with us over the years. In my minds eye, I see Willow sitting at Bonnie's feet, at 3:00 pm when someone brings her something that has been sitting on his desk for 2 days that needs to be done before the end of the work day. I see Bonnie reaching down to pat Willow's head, as a stress reliever. I see Willow out running in the yard trying to catch a rabbit that dared to enter her territory, while Tom watches, wishing both, that she doesn't catch it so he won't have to clean up the mess. But maybe hoping just a little she would so she could be so proud of herself. I think it's amazing she got to see deer out on her walk, just hours before she would have to go to the hospital. Maybe someone up there was sending her something a little extra special on her last walk. When I read about her passing, I shed a few tears. Rick asked me How I could cry for a dog I've never met. I guess I was crying for the pain she was in, but will no longer suffer. And the pain that both of you are in now, and will be for awhile. I guess I'd better end this post before it turns into a book. Big hugs to both of you, and a little hug to Willow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That was beautiful, Scareme:kisskin: And I think most pet owners feel the pain of another's loss even when it's a pet you've never met.

It will be strange not having her around - there are so many little reminders of her both at home and work, but we are so grateful for every moment we had with her, even when she was being a pain in the butt as dogs sometimes are We also know that there will eventually be another dog around to brighten our day and make us go for walks no matter what the weather is like. They may occasionally drive us nuts, but they do their part to keep us healthy that way. The right one will find us eventually.


----------



## scareme

It snowed yesterday. A soft gentle snowfall. Last night it twinkled in the lights. It was so pretty. Today it is melting. Now see, that is how snow is suppose to act. None of this sticking around for months. No bringing ice with it. It's taken me years to get snow trained this way. But it has been worth it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You need to come train our snow. There's some still sticking around from a few weeks back and the new stuff shows signs of sticking around, too. It has no idea how to be a good guest and not overstay its welcome:jol:


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Well we have reports from the weather man or woman, (depending what channel you watch) that we are going to get some rain finally around here. With that said we will be getting some much awaited snow in the Cascades. Most of the ski resorts have been forced to close because of no snow.

But this Thursday and Friday we expect to have snow on the ground in the upper elevations. But we are reaching a point of no return as Spring is headed out way soon. So we will wait and see what happens.
*_


----------



## Goblin

Another winter storm tomorrow night. Had snow this morning.......and they
hadn't said a word!

Sorry about the loss of Willow, Roxy. I've had pets pass away but I never had to put one
to sleep. I hope I never do.


----------



## Headless

Roxy & Spooky I am so sorry to hear of Willow's sad news. Scareme - that was just beautiful and I must admit that as I was reading I thought too of all the stories the two of you have shared about Willow. Having been through the situation of having to have cherished dogs put to sleep to spare them any further pain I can completely understand how you feel. It's an awful decision to have to make but at the same time it is the most responsible and loving decision when their time has come. A big hug to you both. RIP dear Willow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, Goblin and Headless. It's difficult and heart-wrenching to put an animal down, but we both feel we owe the pets we love the final gift of a peaceful passing.

Yesterday we got a plaque with an imprint of one of Willow's paws and her name from the vet hospital we took her to on Sunday, along with a condolence card. It made me cry but it was a very thoughtful gesture. The vet had asked us when we were at the hospital if we wanted to take a bit of Willow's fur as a remembrance. I said we had her hair all over the house, so I didn't think it was necessary

Rumor has it we're getting more snow tomorrow. Just what we need on top of the piles we still have here, although I shouldn't really complain. At least we're not living in Boston.


----------



## DandyBrit

That's one of the reasons why I've avoided having pets - I know I would cry like a baby if we lost one.


----------



## Goblin

It has come to my attention that I appear to be monopolizing all the old
age! So in all fairness I have decided to stop aging and give the rest of you
time to catch up. No need to thank me.........glad o do it!


----------



## Copchick

I like that Winnie the Pooh quote. It's true.


----------



## DandyBrit

Goblin said:


> It has come to my attention that I appear to be monopolizing all the old
> age! So in all fairness I have decided to stop aging and give the rest of you
> time to catch up. No need to thank me.........glad o do it!


Thanks anyway Goblin - But I have also decided that I am now going to age backwards until I get to 25 again. I won't say how long that will take.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing wrong with getting older. It gives you license to be crusty and ignore everyone's helpful advice

Got a couple more inches of snow today, so I don't think winter is quite done with us yet. The good news is that we are only about three weeks away from the official start of spring:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

I'm looking forward to the foot of snow we have on the ground going away.


----------



## Goblin

Could be worse..........you could have two feet of snow!


----------



## Copchick

^ Ha, ha!

And now for something cute...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Awwwww

Our production of "Haddon Hall" opens tonight and runs this weekend and next. I don't know what Sullivan was thinking when he wrote the score (which is beautiful), but anyone who favors keys with multiple sharps and flats needs to have his head examined. It's like planting a minefield of bad note opportunities for the orchestra:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The original Spock (my favorite Star Trek character as well as my Dad's) is no more - Leonard Nimoy has passed away.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/02/27/entertainment/feat-obit-leonard-nimoy-spock/index.html

I grieve with thee.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Thanks, Goblin and Headless. It's difficult and heart-wrenching to put an animal down, but we both feel we owe the pets we love the final gift of a peaceful passing.
> 
> Yesterday we got a plaque with an imprint of one of Willow's paws and her name from the vet hospital we took her to on Sunday, along with a condolence card. It made me cry but it was a very thoughtful gesture. The vet had asked us when we were at the hospital if we wanted to take a bit of Willow's fur as a remembrance. I said we had her hair all over the house, so I didn't think it was necessary..........


Awww what a lovely thing. I did chuckle at the hair all over the house. I can relate to that one too.



DandyBrit said:


> That's one of the reasons why I've avoided having pets - I know I would cry like a baby if we lost one.


It is painful DB but the joy our dogs have brought us over the years is something I would never trade.



Goblin said:


> ....... It has come to my attention that I appear to be monopolizing all the old age! So in all fairness I have decided to stop aging and give the rest of you time to catch up. No need to thank me.........glad o do it!


No No - feel free to take it all!



RoxyBlue said:


> The original Spock (my favorite Star Trek character as well as my Dad's) is no more - Leonard Nimoy has passed away.
> 
> I grieve with thee.


I had read he was unwell. What a privilege it must have been to have been a character so well known and loved as Spock. It makes me wonder if he would ever have thought the part would make him such a "household name".


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*I didn't mean for this to turn into a rant, but I feel the need to let loose. 
*
There's just too much death around lately. My uncle passed away last friday and the family has been busy all this time. We had his viewing on Thursday, His funeral was last night and we were supposed to bury him today. But, because the road to Mason TX has iced over we have to push the burial till Monday.

This has just been such an emotional week. I know it probably be seen as being disrespectful, but I can't help wishing that we could get this whole thing over with. I had a hard time last night having to be around my extended family and that other uncle that seems to have the same low IQ as my birth mom. I hate so much that he talks down to me. The only thing that kept me from putting him in his place was respect for my dead relative.

It just seems so funny that when my brother died neither my uncle or my birth mother ever gave so much as one word of comfort to me or my sister that entire service. But when their brother died, they start accusing us of not taking care of birth mother, and that we needed to do better for her. UM HELLO, YOU'RE KIDDING RIGHT? Within an hour of hearing of my uncle's passing, we raced over to Birth mother's house and brought her over to our house and let her stay with us over the weekend and I personally waited on her hand and foot for the entire weekend! Then he starts talking to me like I'm some terrible daughter or something! It's enough to make me wish I wasn't related to either of them!:finger:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Death is always difficult, DA, and there's nothing wrong with sometimes just wanting it all to be over with. Family events of any kind can bring out both the best and worst in people. You did what was right by your birth mother, so don't let your uncle get to you.

I'll relay to you for possible future use a phrase that my older sister's husband uses whenever she gets in his face about something (which is not often, but it does happen). He listens patiently to everything she says, then, with a straight face, calmly replies "You're absolutely right, dear. I don't deserve you". Apparently it's effective because they've been happily married for decades now


----------



## scareme

Who is the artist who draws for the Masterpiece Mystery show?


----------



## Headless

Deaths can bring out the absolute worst in people DA. Sometimes it doesn't matter how much you do for people it is never enough in their eyes. Just remember that it is more a reflection of them than of you and move on.

First day of Autumn (well - Fall) and I think we missed Summer this year. A few days of heat but a lot more days of wet. Not that I'm complaining - I love Summer but I hate Fire Season. And living in the bush you can't have one without the other.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Who is the artist who draws for the Masterpiece Mystery show?


Edward Gorey, if you're talking about the opening credits.






The animator is Derek Lamb:

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/mystery/gorey.html

With the advent of sleet and freezing rain today, our Sunday matinee performance of "Haddon Hall" has been cancelled. Now I can stay home and catch up on all the stuff on the DVR Oh, and finish the laundry, too....


----------



## Spooky1

Found this while surfing the net and just loved this piece. The title is "Sweet Halloween Dreams" by Begemott.

b6c1a5 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Also found it in this format.

6d6de by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Copchick

Spooky1- I absolutely LOVE that piece.

DA - Roxy is right. Death can bring out the best and worst in people. Hold your head high, you don't have to explain yourself to anyone. Just smile and say it was nice to see them again. Don't give them the satisfaction that they bother you. Besides, does their opinion really matter? Be strong.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Roxy, I was so glad to read what you wrote, about you and Spooky eventually having another dog. That warms my heart so..... I know there will NEVER be a dog to replace Willow, but when people say that they'll never have another dog after losing one, it always makes me sad. Dogs enrich our lives so very much, and there are so many more dogs that need homes than good people to give them homes. This is my favorite saying about dogs....my very favorite...and something I strive to accomplish.


----------



## booberry crunch

I love that bit of wisdom as well, P5. Dogs are the most convincing proof I know of the existence of angels.


----------



## Pumpkin5

booberry crunch said:


> I love that bit of wisdom as well, P5. Dogs are the most convincing proof I know of the existence of angels.


:jol:Amen.....amen....


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Pumpkin5 said:


>


LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!!!! Doggies are just the best.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

That brought a tear to my eye, P5, because it's so charming and so true.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is a good day for sorting and shredding while the bright sun melts away the quarter inch of ice we got yesterday. I think I actually have a table underneath all the old bills, paycheck stubs, and other mail I don't need to keep anymore.


----------



## Death's Door

I hear ya Roxy! Yesterday, me and the girls were supposed to go to the Flower Show in Philly and cancelled it because of the ice storm (they live 45 minutes away). Because my afternoon was open and nothing on the tv, I organized my office/library and it looks pretty good if I say so myself.


----------



## debbie5

You guys remember the Lazer cat kid from this past fall, who wanted his yearbook pic to include him & his cat? We are close friends with him & his family (my youngest daughter is best friends with his sister). He hanged (hung?) himself last week and I'm having a rough time getting over it, and feeling guilty about not knowing what to "do" to help the family. They've had a house full of people all week...my inclination is to not add to that burden. He was blisteringly brilliant, funny...and we all saw this coming but hoped he wouldn't ever do it. He hid his depression..he was a friend to everyone. I went to the wake..it was awful. High school kids- his friends--all bawling. Hubby asked that I go up to the open casket with him to help hubby get thru it...I had to LOOK AT THE BODY. It was so gross: covered in thick makeup, his hands were stiff and not even resting on each other but hovering, the fingertips were withered, the nailbeds blackened and it looked like the bones of his fingertips would push right thru. All this was registered by my brain in seconds. Awful. Awful for the family. Awful for us, in the viewing room. Awful. 
There are so many people who are close to being a waste of breath-- it's horrid how a kid who was SO amazing and literally could have been the dude to cure cancer killed himself. And his 10 year old sister ...what's to become of her now. UGH.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Oh gosh Deb what an awful thing. Suicide is just such a sad thing. I have never been able to comprehend how people feel so low that they believe there is no hope. Especially those who seem to be bright, loved and so much going for them. The only thing in life faster than the speed of light is the speed of doubt. RIP to your friend.


----------



## Copchick

Deb - It's such a tragedy when someone takes their own life. The unfortunate thing is that the pieces are left to the living (family and friends) to try to put back together. No one can predict when someone chooses to make that final decision. No one can understand why someone does it. In 2006, my partner, Kevin committed suicide with his service weapon. Absolutely devastating to his family, me and his friends. You know what really pissed me off? When people who I really didn't know would come up to me and ask why he did it. I mean, did they seriously just ask me that question? It got to the point where in very harsh words I told these people to "eff off". It's a very hard thing to understand. The best way I can describe this kind of thing is that unless you've ever had that thought process (suicide) you'll never be able to understand why someone does it. Sometimes no matter what you think you're doing for someone in a preventive measure, it just won't be enough. For now it would be, but not for long. Trust me, I know. 

I would have done anything for Kevin. We were work husband and wife, lol. I got along with his wife and family, we all used to do things together. I used to have tremendous guilt that I didn't do enough or that "I should have seen it coming". But after some therapy, I had the realization that it wasn't me that was responsible for him, it was himself. He had issues with depression, alcohol, and marriage. It was his choice and I couldn't change it. 

I still hold Kevin close in my heart and I miss him all the time. Right now, I'd punch him in the face if I could and tell him "How dare you do this to me! You left us holding the bag." Then I'd hug him and we'd go have some laughs.

Everyone will go through a grieving process. Support each other and keep your memories of him close to you.


----------



## Hairazor

I have no words of wisdom Deb but my sincere sympathy at such a sad loss


----------



## RoxyBlue

Deb, so sorry to hear of the loss of your friends' child. Don't feel guilty about not being with the family at the moment. Once the immediate turnout of friends and family is past, there will be many opportunities in the weeks to come to make a call, send a note, or stop in to visit. The need for support will not end a week after the funeral.

I've never been a fan of the open casket practice. I assume it's done because, for some people, it helps with closure. The one time I did pay my respects to a good friend whose viewing was held at the church, my initial thoughts were "it doesn't look like Dionne" and then "they made her look fat", which would have annoyed her no end


----------



## Draik41895

Here's just a little of the stuff I;ve been working on in my sculpting class


----------



## Goblin

Nice work Draik


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looking good, Draik!

Glad to see the forum back on line. Can't get by without that daily fix

We're now waiting to see if we get the boom prediction for snow (6-10 inches) or the bust prediction (maybe one or so inches). Right now it's just rain, so it all depends on when and where the cold air moves.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nice work Draik.


----------



## Headless

They look great Draik!

My turn to spend a bit of time in the ER. Massive heart palpitations on Tuesday night and then complete lack of energy Wednesday morning. Drs ruled out anything heart related and have taken blood to investigate further. Nothing concrete discovered so far and thankfully I am feeling a bit better today!


----------



## Hairazor

Dang Headless, just what you need, more stress, NOT! Hope it is a minor issue.

Draik, keep that good work up, we want to be able to say we knew you when


----------



## Evil Queen

Looking good Draik.


----------



## scareme

Death's Door said:


> I hear ya Roxy! Yesterday, me and the girls were supposed to go to the Flower Show in Philly and cancelled it because of the ice storm (they live 45 minutes away). Because my afternoon was open and nothing on the tv, I organized my office/library and it looks pretty good if I say so myself.


I'm sorry to hear you missed the plant show. It's the first time in how many years? They don't hold the one in Wichita anymore. So I go to a smaller one in OK City. It seems more like a trade show than a garden show.

Debbie, a suggestion of how you might help the family. We had a friend that brought a bag of paper plates, plastic eating utensils, napkins, paper towels. And a second bag of Kleenexes, (we went through boxes in no time) and toilet paper ( we have a lot of guests stopping, and we went through a lot of tp too) They had recently been through a death and knew the stuff you ran out of, and didn't feel like running to the store for. A lot of people brought food, but they were the only ones who brought the necessities. 
I had read that that young man spoke to a lot of church groups and youth groups. He helped others so much. What I have come to believe about depression and suicide is that it is a sickness. People need to see a Dr. for it just like someone with heart disease needs to see a DR. People can offer all the help and remedies they want, but the patient needs a DR.. And if people ask you why he did it, ask them if they ask the friends of someone who has died from cancer why they died. People shouldn't feel any more stigma from seeking a Dr.'s help for depression than one would for asthma. And Copchick, if someone asks why he did it, tell them you're not a Dr.. They are the ones who are suppose to understand.

Draik, You have such talent. I'm glad you are in the right school.

Headless, I hope everything is OK with you. Maybe you just need some pampering for awhile.

Roxy, Thanks for the name of that artist. I want to look at some of his books.

We had snow this afternoon. It looks so pretty twinkling in the lights tonight. Except the twinkle is from the ice coating it. It sleeted after the snow, and it's heck driving out there.


----------



## Evil Queen

scareme said:


> Debbie, a suggestion of how you might help the family. We had a friend that brought a bag of paper plates, plastic eating utensils, napkins, paper towels. And a second bag of Kleenexes, (we went through boxes in no time) and toilet paper ( we have a lot of guests stopping, and we went through a lot of tp too) They had recently been through a death and knew the stuff you ran out of, and didn't feel like running to the store for. A lot of people brought food, but they were the only ones who brought the necessities.


That is a great suggestion Scareme. When my roommate's mother was dieing (she was living with us at the time) and after she died, everyone brought tons of food. It was a few family members that kept us supplied with paper goods and such that really got us thru the trying time without having to worry about running to the store for necessities. Another good suggestion would be to help with house work.


----------



## Goblin

Who is your favorite? Mine is Micheal Myers.


----------



## DandyBrit

Hope you feel better soon Headless.


----------



## scareme

Mine is Pennywise because he's Tom Curry, and I've been in love with Tim since Rocky Horror Picture Show. He's also an awesome gardener, just another thing to love about him.


----------



## Headless

Thanks guys!

Yep I'm a Pennywise vote as well. All the others are great as well but there is something truly creepy about clowns at the best of times.


----------



## Headless

I want a set of these!
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/HALLOWEEN-METAL-SKELETON-HAND-SALAD-SERVERS-CHROME-FINISH-NEW-/261801871759


----------



## Hairazor

Those^ are great!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks as if we're up to six inches of snow and it's expected to keep snowing until at least 5PM today.


----------



## DandyBrit

Headless said:


> I want a set of these!
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/HALLOWEEN-METAL-SKELETON-HAND-SALAD-SERVERS-CHROME-FINISH-NEW-/261801871759


I have a couple of these pairs in black plastic from Asda last Halloween.


----------



## Bone Dancer

40 degrees tomorrow, t-shirt, shorts and flip flops.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Heat wave - woohoo!


----------



## Copchick

I found this letter to Mother Nature on the net and it is exactly what I wish to express to her too. This is the link: https://rebekahlpurdy.wordpress.com...you-can-make-it-snow-doesn’t-mean-you-should/

This is the letter:

Dear Mother Nature Just Because You Can Make It Snow Doesn't Mean You Should
January 7, 2011 by rebekahlpurdy

"Dear Mother Nature,

I'm a survivor. Your latest attempt to ruin my week has been thwarted. Snowmen attacks, crazed drivers who like to wave with their middle finger because I'm driving slow, icy roads, and dogs with snow balls hanging from their fur (which they like to shake off on my lap) didn't stop me. It's Friday, and it's almost time for the weekend to start.

And yet I wonder, don't you ever get tired of making my commutes twice as long, or snowing on my parade? You had all Christmas break to dump piles of your glittery, celestial flakes on my head. Two whole weeks, where I sat at home, nestled by the Christmas tree with nowhere to go. But NO, you wait until I get back to work to wreak havoc, and vomit your wintry mix on the roads. You've made every insane driver on the road my nemesis. People who drive too fast, and honk because I don't want to drive 100 mph on ice. Or they drive too slow, really, 20 mph on the highway and me stepping on the brakes every two seconds to keep from becoming a part of the exhaust system of the car in front of me does not help my nerves. I see what you're up to, Mother Nature. You and the weatherman (curses).

I might forgive you, if you give us a break here. Like, only one more snowstorm this season? Okay, I thought as much. Sigh. What's that? Another storm, next week? Just for me?

Did I mention, I hate winter driving? Perhaps, Mother Nature, you should run more of a democracy and let the people vote on what kind of weather they want. Crisp autumn days, apple cider, scary movies. Ahh, I could handle that. Summer sun, feathery warm breezes and lounging by the pool with a book-definitely more my thing. Even better, Spring, snow melt, green grass. Did I mention no more snow?

What's that? You don't care what I want? And you hope my house turns into a snow cone? Well, Mother Nature you don't have to be so snotty. See if I EVER write you a letter again.

Your Arch Nemesis,

Rebekah"

Yep, my thoughts exactly; thanks Rebekah.


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds like "Mother" all right, heehee


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Just read that an officer in Philadelphia, Pa. was fatally shot this evening. Thoughts and prayers go out to the family in this time of need.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

^^ Awww how beautiful is that!


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> I had to LOOK AT THE BODY. It was so gross: covered in thick makeup, his hands were stiff and not even resting on each other but hovering, the fingertips were withered, the nailbeds blackened and it looked like the bones of his fingertips would push right thru. All this was registered by my brain in seconds. Awful.


 Deb, I know exactly what you are talking about. I've been to three open casket funerals; two grandmothers and one friend of a friend... Jeff barely looked liked himself laying in his casket. His skin was papery looking. His chin was pushed into his chest which made the caked on makeup look awkward. And .... Come to think of it now his hands weren't resting in top of each other either.

Jeff's was the liked by all guy. There was a point in his life he was into hardcore drugs. During that time, there was an incident that happened to him while he was passed out in a drug house. He learned this a few years later from some people that were there, couldn't handle it and shot himself. Tragic and awful.

On the flip side, my grandmother and great-grandmother looked great and peaceful. They were 93 and 101, respectively.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Bone Dancer said:


> 40 degrees tomorrow, t-shirt, shorts and flip flops.


Darn weatherman got me again, won't get warm til Saturday . I have waited this long, I guess another day won't matter. 
On a brighter note, the skelly arms and skulls got here and I am feeling like Halloween again. :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Made it into work today in spite of Mother Nature's best efforts yesterday I was pleasantly surprised to see how clear the roads were, all things considered. Best part is that the sun is out and shining brightly, which means there will be generalized melting and drying of any mostly cleared asphalt areas. Good thing, too, because I have to be in an orchestra pit tonight.


----------



## Spooky1

The forum is quiet tonight......too quiet.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Light the candle Spooky, and follow me down stairs. I think I heard something.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Mulling over an idea for a new obelisk tombstone for the yard. Must be getting to be that time of year


----------



## Spooky1

We still need to post the video for our 2014 haunt. I have it done, but just haven't gotten around to loading it on YouTube. I'm such a slacker!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Gotta wait for the music, babe:kisskin:


----------



## Headless

My question would be then - what the heck are you two doing on the forum????? People are waiting for this video now that you've mentioned it! LOL

Spending my day between cleaning the house for a buyer to look at tomorrow and watching the cricket!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

^ HAHAHA funny


----------



## debbie5

Thanks all for the kind words and advice. Now that I have gathered my emotions more, I think I'm ready to visit the kids mom (who is a friend) without sobbing incoherently like I did when I called her when I 1st heard about his death. I reiterated to hubby that at my wake, I want a closed casket, Dixieland quartet, catered food, open bar and a tray of cheese & crackers on my casket. None of this sad sh*t.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, deb, you're going to have one swinging funeral

I'm very happy I chose to wear long pants rather than a dress to the show last night because on my way to the car after the show, I stepped on some stealth ice, my right foot gracefully flew up in the air, and I landed flat - and jarringly - on my butt. A pleasant young gentleman came to my rescue and helped me get back on my feet.

I told this story to a fellow musician this morning and the first thing she asked was whether my violin was okay. That's how you know you're speaking to a dedicated musician


----------



## Bone Dancer

I'm not a musician, so I hope the rest of you is ok too. Slipping on ice has gotten to be a major issue with me as my ninja skills have faded over the years.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

debbie5 said:


> Thanks all for the kind words and advice. Now that I have gathered my emotions more, I think I'm ready to visit the kids mom (who is a friend) without sobbing incoherently like I did when I called her when I 1st heard about his death. I reiterated to hubby that at my wake, I want a closed casket, Dixieland quartet, catered food, open bar and a tray of cheese & crackers on my casket. None of this sad sh*t.


I'm sorry to hear of the loss of one of your brothers in blue, Tina. It does sound like your funeral is gonna be awesome, though. Other than the "you being dead" part.


----------



## pyro

dam snow


----------



## scareme

Hey pyro! I'm glad you dug yourself out long enough to say hi.

Roxy, how's the bum? Usually sorer the next day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, pyro!

Yep, Scareme, I'm feeling it today. Neck and shoulders are a bit sore as well from the shockwave that came up the spine, and I'm missing some skin from a couple knuckles.

BD, I don't think I ever had any ninja skills, on or off ice:jol:


----------



## Goblin

During my working days, the company would come out with big full sized wall
calendars every January. I was taking one out to my car when I stepped on a
patch of ice and my feet went out from under me and I landed on the back of
my head on the asphalt! First time I saw stars come out in the daytime! I got
to my feet and one foot slid one way the other foot slid the other way! I did a
leg split all the way back down to the asphalt! I got back to my feet when I
heard a friend say "I sure would hate to get in a fight with you! You fell twice
on the ice and got right back up! You're a tough man to hurt!" I just replied,
"You watched me fall on the ice twice and didn't bother to come help me up?"
Got no answer to this.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> ........
> I'm very happy I chose to wear long pants rather than a dress to the show last night because on my way to the car after the show, I stepped on some stealth ice, my right foot gracefully flew up in the air, and I landed flat - and jarringly - on my butt. A pleasant young gentleman came to my rescue and helped me get back on my feet.
> 
> I told this story to a fellow musician this morning and the first thing she asked was whether my violin was okay. That's how you know you're speaking to a dedicated musician


Ouchie! I'm glad to hear both your butt and your violin are OK~!



Bone Dancer said:


> I'm not a musician, so I hope the rest of you is ok too. Slipping on ice has gotten to be a major issue with me as my ninja skills have faded over the years.


BD - I think my ninja skills faded many years ago.

Long weekend over here. I spent the whole time cleaning, gardening, bathing dogs and baking. Wasn't inspired by the two prospective buyers we showed through the house today but I guess that's 2 closer to the eventual purchasers...... It's been a loooooong long weekend. Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> Thanks all for the kind words and advice. Now that I have gathered my emotions more, I think I'm ready to visit the kids mom (who is a friend) without sobbing incoherently like I did when I called her when I 1st heard about his death. I reiterated to hubby that at my wake, I want a closed casket, Dixieland quartet, catered food, open bar and a tray of cheese & crackers on my casket. None of this sad sh*t.


I thought I'd be cute and tell my dad a smart ass joke about how to arrange me at my funeral (God forbid I die before my folks).

*Me:* Well, God forbid I die before y'all but if I do, make sure they put me face down in the casket so anyone who didn't like me can kiss my ass. Haha!
*Dad:* I'm not standing in line for that. Haha!
*Me:* ...

I should have known better. He's extremely witty and lightning fast with comebacks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gotta love a smartass dad

Looks as if we're going to see something like almost-spring weather today. Temps in the 50s and the streets and sidewalks will be starting to look like little rivers from the melting snow.


----------



## Copchick

Same here too Roxy, getting into the 50's this week, today with lots of sun but alot of rain for the next couple of days. I'm still trying to melt thick ice on my street which is diverting the melted ice (water) down my front steps. Ugh! It's a battle. I wish I had an ice chipper to make it go quicker and get my cardio done, two birds with one stone.


----------



## Headless

LOL LH - that reminds me of the sort of smart comment my dad used to make. Love it.

Picked up an awesome foam cooler today from work. It was used to transport vaccines to our Health unit. It's thick, has a really solid fitting lid and when I was asked could I use it - all I could see was fog chiller! So YES thank you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yesterday was Panic Day and I missed out on going into a panic:googly:

March 10 is Middle Name Pride Day. My older sister and I have the same middle name, the only difference being hers is spelled with an added "e" (Anne).


----------



## Hairazor

BooHoo for me, I have no middle name


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That means you can just pick one for yourself, and even change it whenever you wish, just for fun

How about something like "Serenity" or "Felicity"? Those would reflect good traits for someone who wields sharp implements near someone else's head:jol:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

Went to the gym today after work and as I was sitting in traffic on a bridge, I looked through and over the railing down the river. It had been raining all day today and in the mid 40's. The entire river was covered in a thick, billowy fog from bank to bank, you couldn't see the water at all. The fog looked like a thick blanket of white cotton candy. It was so cool. (It figures, I'm coming from the gym and think "cotton candy".  )


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Got called at 9 this morning and asked to come in early for a "early promotion interview". Even though I do horribly when put on the glass, usually, today seemed to be my lucky day. I only missed two questions, and those were about procedural idiosyncracies that one of the lieutenants likes to see. Our Captain told me afterwards that I did very well, and that he believes I will get the promotion.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good for you, Bio! Hope it works out for you.

Yesterday my boss was reminded of how there is no perfect solution to hosting files. Our connection with the cloud glitched for over two hours (partly a Microsoft issue) and our internal server (which has been mostly ignored since he moved things to the cloud) was badly in need of updates, which affected our ability to get to the cloud. He was still running updates when I left last night.

This morning has already started with my having to reconnect my local version of QuickBooks with the shared database on the server. I still need to fix the multi-user mode issue, which doesn't affect me since I'm admin on QuickBooks, but it does prevent my boss from logging into the database from his computer. That's less critical because most of the time he asks me to find things even when he has access


----------



## Hairazor

Go Bio!!


----------



## Copchick

Good luck Bio!


----------



## Evil Queen

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Bio!


----------



## Headless

YAY BIO - keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!

LOL Roxy - and computers were meant to make the world easier..... 

Had my visit with the doctor today as a follow up from my issues last week. Nothing wrong with me evidently. He thinks perhaps stress related. Gee - stress? What Stress? Between Shane's Health and my work......... stress????????? 
:rolleyevil::rolleyevil::rolleyevil::rolleyevil: :rolleyevil:


----------



## Goblin

Went to the doctor today for my heart checkup. Heart is doing okay, but he
keeps trying to push this new medicine off on me even though I had to stop 
taking it because it was making me sick. Now he wants me to take half a pill.
I guess that's so I can get half as sick. I told him it could be from where my
stomach had been recovering from 2 surgeries and my suggestion was I
take one whole pill and if I get sick then we will know it's the medicine. Then
take a half a pill and see if it makes any difference. I have to go back in 3
weeks and let him know how it worked then we'll go from there.

And on top of all that they did blood work too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can't figure out what's going on inside without the blood work, Goblin

Good to see the forum back up and running after taking a morning off:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Speaking of heart stuff, I just had my stress test and it only took four days to do it.
So the first day I show up bright and early, get the radioactive stuff, wait for 45 min, and go lay on the rack for pictures that take about 20 minutes without moving. Got back, get the next shot for the stress stuff (no big deal) and go for more pictures. But the camera breaks down,they try everything but its a no go. Soooo, I have to come back tomorrow. Now second day, almost ready to get the shots and the guy comes in, it's broke again. Now what. They end up sending me to another med center to redo the test. So there I am, bright and early, get more radioactive stuff ( I'm starting to glow now) get through the first half of the test and then I'm told the doc is sick and is going home, can you come back tomorrow. Sigh, sure, why not. So the next day, not so early at least, the rest of the test goes off with no problems. Ta daaaaa. They felt bad about all the trouble I had and I make a point of being really nice to medical people. It really makes a difference how they treat you. So four days later, stress test done, waiting for the results now. But least they gave me a gas card and I did some shopping while I was there. O well.


----------



## Spooky1

Good luck, Bio!

First perk of the coming Spring, the grocery had rhubarb, so I'm enjoying rhubarb pie tonight.


----------



## Goblin

Took a whole pill after dinner. I didn't get sick so it must have been just my
stomach recovering from the surgeries.


----------



## Headless

Two of these arrived in the mail today.........










I'm hoping to use them on a fireplace I'm planning to build.


----------



## Copchick

Bone Dancer said:


> ...So there I am, bright and early, get more radioactive stuff ( I'm starting to glow now)


So that's what I've been seeing at night in the western hemisphere. 

Nice score Headless!

Oh, I forgot to add this:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I need a poster that says "Die, Dust, Die!" because no matter how many times you wipe it away, it just keeps coming back....

Also:

TJ Fri13 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

Dusting, humph, I remember a Bob Newhart series when they had an Inn and he told the maid the mantle (or some other thing) needed dusting and her reply was something like, it just keeps coming back so maybe God wants it there. 

Quote to live by from one of my customers, "I won't die with a dustrag in my hand!" Love her!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^My mom said that my dad once wrote "Dust me" in the dust on a dresser. She told him if he had enough time to write a message, he had enough time to dust the dresser


----------



## Copchick

Guess who's number 1?! Pittsburgh, baby! Hope to see you all at the parade tomorrow.

https://blog.niche.com/portfolio_item/best-cities-celebrate-st-patricks-day/


----------



## Hairazor

I see 2 of the top 10 are in PA. Also, my youngest lives in Davenport. Green beer all around!


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Gotta love a smartass dad


Yes ma'am. That's how wisdom is passed down through the generations!



Copchick said:


> Guess who's number 1?! Pittsburgh, baby! Hope to see you all at the parade tomorrow.
> 
> https://blog.niche.com/portfolio_item/best-cities-celebrate-st-patricks-day/


HEY! You behave yourself now, ya hear?!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

Sorry I didn't post this earlier, but I just saw it now. Happy Birthday Albert Einstein!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy birthday, Mr Einstein!

Spooky1 baked a rhubarb pie earlier this week, and he still has some left to celebrate Pi Day


----------



## Bone Dancer

Happy Birthday Albert

Wow Spooky, you had rhubarb pie left over that long. Thats what I call control.


----------



## scareme

I just figured out it happens again tonight at 9:26:53

Everyone take a bite of pie at that time. I'm going to have to get some pie. Eating Girl Scout cookies just wouldn't be the same (That's what we had for desert tonight).


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> I just figured out it happens again tonight at 9:26:53 Everyone take a bite of pie at that time. I'm going to have to get some pie. Eating Girl Scout cookies just wouldn't be the same (That's what we had for desert tonight).


 I was going to say it happens twice a year, technically. Some people hate people like me. Lol.

In other news, stay tuned for a conceptual forum approach to posting threads since there is no science forum.

I love science. There are, for the most part, definitive answers. Some science experiments can be directly applied to Halloween in some way or another. I will begin to post threads on HF that start with "SCIENCE" in the subject. Example: I saw a kids science project on YouTube that involved dry ice and dish soap. I will post the video later in a five part series. Almost none of the posts will involve participation from me but the idea is to spark the imagination and possibilities for your particular application.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Favorite science quote from Neil deGrasse Tyson: “The good thing about science is that it's true whether or not you believe in it.”


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

How crazy is this? First we have Friday the 13th, next is Pi Day plus Al Einstein's birthday, and today the Ides of March! Nerdfest Weekend!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm so happy to know you won't be stabbing anyone today, Scareme:googly: That's displaying admirable restraint.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

^ And you were ok with those falls from 100's of feet and surviving.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And anvils. Don't forget the anvils


----------



## Copchick

Oh and rockets...can't forget the rockets!










Funny story for you...

Last Friday, one of my officers, let's call him Mark, tows abandoned cars in our area. A tow salver does the towing, we'll call him Dennis. Dennis was getting ready to tow a car when he looked into the front seat and saw what he believed to be a dead baby on the seat (this wasn't the funny part). So he told Mark about it, and Mark is starting to panic, like "Oh my God, please don't be a baby, please don't be a baby." So he goes to the car and looks inside and it's a Chucky doll!!! (Mark was very relieved.)


----------



## Hairazor

Ah Chucky, naughty scamp! But I can see how a person could get hyper at first glance


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Bone Dancer said:


> ^ And you were ok with those falls from 100's of feet and surviving.


He used a stunt double!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

In addition to being St Patrick's Day, March 17 is also Submarine Day. Here's one of my favorite subs:

1920_yello-sub by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Death's Door

Love the pics!!!! 

Got the corned beef, cabbage, and potatoes in the crockpot and in a few hours, the house will smell good.


----------



## Goblin

I be Witty O'Doodles!


----------



## Hairazor

Jolly O'Doodles here


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bubbly McWiggles, married to Timid O'Doodles:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

St Patrick's Day, and I been feeling kinda green all day. Maybe something I ate I hope. I dont need to come down with stomach flu.


----------



## Draik41895

I'm gonna be working on two rooms for Wells Township Haunted house this year. I'm going to check things out today and get a better idea of what's going on.


----------



## booberry crunch

Lucky O'Gratin, here!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Draik, how cool!


----------



## Goblin

I was watching the wind blowing today and I remembered how as kids we
use to say it was good kite flying weather! All us kids used to get together 
and fly kites in March. We use to get them so high in the sky they looked like
little dots! Sometimes my father used to get out there and fly them with us
Other times we were flying the little balsa wood gliders. The kites and the 
gliders only cost ten cents. I miss those days........simple times and simple
fun!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks Gobby, a pleasant memory indeed.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Kites...

I was involved with a kite building after school program in elementary school. I think we started off with sticks and trash bags then graduated to more sophisticated materials. The last kite we built was a giant pyramid shape made from smaller pyramid structures. This thing ended up being 10'-0" x 10'-0" X 10'-0" and it actually lifted off the ground and flew... I remember it being pretty amazing. We even had a kite fight. The teacher dipped a glue covered sting in a bowl of broken glass; the size of the glass was about the equivalent of #8 lead shot. The goal was to be the first to saw through your opponent's kite string. I guess the Chinese did eons ago.

Good times. As for the other good weather days, "Get outside and don't come back till it's dark!" LOL


----------



## Hairazor

I remember the get outside and don't come back till it's dark thing!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I remember those 10 cent balsa wood gliders and kites. The corner drugstore a few blocks from our house carried both - plus sold ice cream cones - and that made for many perfect summer memories.

Of course, I also remember the time we found a dead cat in the park while we were out flying kites/gliders. It had reached the "bones showing and maggot" stage so, for us kids, it was gross yet fascinating at the same time:jol: My apologies to anyone who was eating when they read that.


----------



## Copchick

It must have been something out of the old school parenting book: "Go out and play and don't come back until the street lights come on." That was my mom's statement. Of course back then, I was never in the house, I was always out playing Release or hunting around in the woods near our house. We had such imaginations back then too.


----------



## scareme

Death's Door said:


> Got the corned beef, cabbage, and potatoes in the crockpot and in a few hours, the house will smell good.


Yesterday was Rick and my 34th Anniversary. The first couple of years I thought I was being nice and making him corned beef and cabbage for supper. Finally, he couldn't take it any longer. He said, Every other guy gets steak and lobster for their Anniversary. Why am I being punished for marring on St. Pats? So now he gets what he wants. Which was chicken strips for the hospital cafeteria last night, since I'm back in the lake house.



Draik41895 said:


> I'm gonna be working on two rooms for Wells Township Haunted house this year. I'm going to check things out today and get a better idea of what's going on.


Way to go. Keep us up to date on your progress.



Copchick said:


> Funny story for you...
> 
> Last Friday, one of my officers, let's call him Mark, tows abandoned cars in our area. A tow salver does the towing, we'll call him Dennis. Dennis was getting ready to tow a car when he looked into the front seat and saw what he believed to be a dead baby on the seat (this wasn't the funny part). So he told Mark about it, and Mark is starting to panic, like "Oh my God, please don't be a baby, please don't be a baby." So he goes to the car and looks inside and it's a Chucky doll!!! (Mark was very relieved.)


I wonder how long it will be until Chucky dolls start showing up in the driver's seat in his tow truck. And on his desk, in his locker. You can't let this one get away. 



RoxyBlue said:


> I remember those 10 cent balsa wood gliders and kites. The corner drugstore a few blocks from our house carried both - plus sold ice cream cones - and that made for many perfect summer memories.
> 
> Of course, I also remember the time we found a dead cat in the park while we were out flying kites/gliders. It had reached the "bones showing and maggot" stage so, for us kids, it was gross yet fascinating at the same time:jol: My apologies to anyone who was eating when they read that.


I wonder if all of us on here were just a little odd as kids. I once found a dead rabbit, stiff dead, that I carried around outside for three days. My Mom just couldn't get it away from me. If I saw her coming, I'd run in the woods and hide it. Finally among many tears and much flair, we had a funeral for the bunny. But that opened up a whole other can of worms, as I went out looking for dead animals to arrange funerals for. Kids really should have other kids to play with. To much time alone can turn bad.

And yes we had to check in when the street lights came on. But then we could go out and play dark games. Kick the can, tag in the dark, hide and go seek in the dark (find the ghost). Best of times, I wish we knew that back then.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, Scareme, sorry to hear you're back at the lake house We need to make an asthma voodoo doll and stick pins in it until it leaves you alone.


----------



## Copchick

Aw, sorry to hear you're back there. Hope you get back to feeling better soon! Hugs to you!


----------



## debbie5

Hubby has been away making LOTS of $$ out of town for about 3 weeks, working 7 days a week as an armed guard at a burnt-out bank (that still has the safe deposit boxes intact). I've noticed something weird. First of all, I'm a LOT less stressed (LOL). But at night, all of us usually gather in the living room to watch tv. This whole time he's been away, we NEVER are watching tv together at night anymore... we are doing Wii, reading, or the girls are in my bed talking and goofing around while I read. I figured out that they spend time watching tv (Usually Jeopardy & Wheel of Fortune) when hubby is home so they **spend time with him**. I discussed this with hubby, and that maybe we can "up" the quality of this time, or he can change it up and read or snuggle with them, too. Huh. Who would have thunk it?? Nice to know they love us.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some folks are television junkies, Deb. Nothing wrong with watching TV together (especially Jeopardy - smart girls!), but there's a lot to be said for doing non-TV stuff together as a family.

Tomorrow is the official first day of spring and the weather sites are calling for an inch of snow in our area. Someone forgot to send Mother Nature the memo....


----------



## Draik41895

no class today. both the Cosmetics teather, and the Foundations teacher (married actually) are at Transworld.


----------



## Goblin

Hope you're back home real soon Scareme.

I must have been the only kid that didn't have a curfew. We use to still be outside at 11 pm at night!
Of course that was before air conditioners and it would take that long for the inside of the house to
cool down even with box fans!


----------



## Headless

Hope you are back home soon Scareme!

Deb - that's a pretty cool discovery! 

LOL Draik - they have to be the coolest teachers ever!!!!!

Had another house inspection this week - same people who wanted to buy the property just before Christmas but couldn't get access to their trust fund because their grandma was still alive. Well - she passed away a couple of weeks ago...... Not getting too excited just yet though as we have no idea how long it will be before they can draw on the money......


----------



## Spooklights

Just popping in for a moment to say Happy Spring to everyone...it's that much closer to Halloween! On a side note, it's snowing like mad here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy Spring! We had an inch of wet snow on the ground by the time we got up this morning (west of us got 4-5 inches), and now it's turning into rain. The good news is that it should hit the 50s tomorrow.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Scareme - I hope you get better and I wish you and Rick a happy anniversary even if it's at the lakehouse.

Even though it is not spring until 6:45 p.m., Old Man Winter is having his last say today. It's been snowing here since 7:30 a.m. this morning and hopefully tapering off after 8 p.m. tonight. It's not laying in the street and is a pretty snow. I went for a walk around town and it was enjoyable but came home all wet.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Well Spring has sprung here in the Pacific Northwest, and how did it greet us? Cloudy skies and then rain in the afternoon up until next Monday late! So much for any snow in the mountains here. Any moisture we got in the form of rain, also rained up in the mountains and at the ski resorts pretty much melting any chance of them reopening for the remainder of the season.

But we will take the rain just as much as the snow in the mountains. Although the rivers might be a little lower this year than has been in the past. But as for those who live here, we all know it can rain in the summertime as well.

But I am ready for the Spring, as I know most of you on the East Coast have been ready for a long, long time!

*_


----------



## Goblin

I got The Avengers dvd set at Walmart today for 19.951 This is the complete
Emma Peel collection! All 51 episodes! I had seen it online for anywhere from 
40-60 dollars. There was only three copies so I grabbed one up real quick!


----------



## DandyBrit

Goblin said:


> I got The Avengers dvd set at Walmart today for 19.951 This is the complete
> Emma Peel collection! All 51 episodes! I had seen it online for anywhere from
> 40-60 dollars. There was only three copies so I grabbed one up real quick!


Hubby is a big Avengers fan as well. I think Emma, Cathy and Tara are his ideal women - kick-ass and strong.


----------



## Draik41895

I'm dying for another Hauntcast


----------



## RoxyBlue

Heads up to everyone that tomorrow is National Goof Off Day in case anyone wants to plan on doing nothing


----------



## Bone Dancer

Darn, I thought that was today, well I guess I can goof off tomorrow if I have to.


----------



## Copchick

I took off today so I could do just that. 

I was so looking forward to being off today. I really needed an extra day to my weekend. Overtime catches up eventually.


----------



## Spooky1

Scareme, get well, hope you're home soon.


----------



## Headless

No goof off day for me today or yesterday - lots of driving. Work yesterday down on the coast - spending the day with the Councillors meeting the locals










and then today was Shane's birthday so off we went for another drive to another part of the coast.










I've done about 450 km (280 miles). Now I need a weekend of rest LOL


----------



## Copchick

Beautiful pics Headless! It looks like it would have been well worth the drive. It looks like the perfect place for a birthday picnic and cake.


----------



## Hairazor

That's a lot of driving Headless but at least the view is wonderful


----------



## RoxyBlue

What a gorgeous coastline, Headless! And happy birthday to Shane:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Birthday to Shane!

The coast there is beautiful, but we all know there are huge sharks just waiting for you there!:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Headless - beautiful pics of the coast and a warm happy birthday to Shane!

Had a full weekend - Saturday hubby and I went to a wedding reception and then I attended a baby shower for one of our friend's daughter today. I did go food shopping and ran some errands after the shower. I got home about 4:30 and was still in food coma. Once the groceries were put away, I had a glass of wine and feel asleep on the couch. I guess I needed that cat nap.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Seems as though the best folks have their birthdays in March. (BTW, Happy Birthday to Shane, Maree) (ha, ha) Here is one of the great home made gifts that I received for my birfday....I think you guys will understand how much I love my "plastic bag safe"....Yay!









My sister made the applique by hand....she is soooo talented!!!!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Shane says thank you for the birthday wishes 
P5 that bag safe is awesome!!!!! Everyone should have a sister that does applique LOL If only I had a sister!

Yes that coastline is amazing. The top picture is part of the Great Ocean Road which is a major tourist attracting in our part of the world and I must admit every time we take a drive down that way I am always blown away by the beauty of it and grateful to have it in my back yard so to speak. We are only 45 minutes away from the coast.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You have one cool and talented sister, P5!

March 23 is:

National Chip and Dip Day 

Near Miss Day - According to holidayinsights.com, Near Miss Day commemorates the day an asteroid the size of a mountain came within 500,000 miles of the earth (March 23, 1989).


----------



## Draik41895

I'm so excited to be working at this haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^As an actor or will you be doing makeup? Or both?


----------



## Hairazor

Some important weather info I found on Facebook:


----------



## Bone Dancer

^I always had trouble with that.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Got a mention from Pumpkinrot on the blog yesterday. Thought that was cool.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay for you^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Way to go, JT!

We finally got our yard haunt video done and posted here. I think this is about the latest we've finished our annual slideshow. Must be the weather...:jol:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

^It's also pay day for us working stiffs, at least where I work. And since I run payroll, among other duties, I am the most popular person in the company today:googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

Been away for a year, hey. Just going through a lot of changes and some rough times these past couple months and figured I'd try and connect with the past a bit


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Well this week was a tough gig but I finally made it to Friday night! And the best part is that I don't have to go back to work for another 11 days!!!!! YAY holidays.

The bad part is that we got the 4WD serviced before our plan to go away towing the caravan and ended up with a bill for $3,000 because the clutch needed to be replaced! Not happy! So much for cutting down the credit card debt!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Welcome back, aquariumreef!

Headless, nothing like a big car repair bill to start a vacation off right:googly:

This Sunday is Palm Sunday, which marks the beginning of the busiest week in the church calendar if you sing in a church choir. Our music director is simmering just below near-panic stage because we lost at least two much-needed rehearsals due to bad weather this year. Once Easter is past, we can all relax again.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Brrrrrr 18 degrees this morning, I thought it was spring


----------



## RoxyBlue

^It's supposed to drop down to a low of 19 Saturday night in our area. Just in time to pinch all the fresh buds and early spring blooms in the yard


----------



## Bone Dancer

Lucky I dont have anything coming up yet


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hhhmmmm...well if we are doing weather, it was 63 this morning and now has dropped down to 47.....Brrrrrr......my sandaled feet are FREEZING! (raining too...)


----------



## Spooky1

Spring is taking it's time here. Crocuses are up, but nothing else is blooming yet. Some trees are just starting to bud up. Most of the Washington DC Cherry Blossom Festival will be over (March 20-April 12) by the time the cherry trees bloom this year. The peak bloom is expected April 11-14th.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^When I first read that, I thought you'd written "corpses are up":googly:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hairazor

What fun we are having ^


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ahhhhhh the dance of spring ^ (it's 15 right now)


----------



## Troll Wizard

Bone Dancer said:


> Ahhhhhh the dance of spring ^ (it's 15 right now)


_*If it's any consolation to you, you'll be happy to know that it was 73 here yesterday where I live! Of course we've had Spring like weather for most of the winter this year here on the West Coast.

Although we did get 9 inches of new snow in the Cascade mountain range over the few days it did rain. But that ain't sayin much, since there was nothing up there to begin with. It's going to be a long hot and dry summer this year. Forest service is expecting a very early fire season here out West!

But it is raining today at least for Friday and maybe Saturday morning! Then back to sunny days on late Monday. 
*_


----------



## Copchick

I would love to be a dancing bunny right about now.

Ugh! I am SOOOO frustrated! I'm a pretty positive person, but wow, I was really in a funk. I absolutely cannot stand one of my coworkers. I refuse to call him a peer because I will never consider him my equal. I was at a point yesterday where I was in a warehouse and I found a large wooden axe handle. There was also an old discarded couch. I beat the hell out of that couch until I was out of breath. I felt like I really had to get my anger out of my system. Better the couch than a person or even the jackass coworker. I feel a bit better today. The good news, I'm off the next two days.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear you're stuck dealing with a jerk, CC, but happy to hear you are a mature person who values the stress relief inherent in beating the crap out of an old couch:jol:

My big sister and her husband will be in town tomorrow and staying with us for a day or two. She's already told us that her husband needs to be able to watch the Gonzaga game and the Walking Dead tomorrow night:jol: I know the ladies here will approve of his interest in the Walking Dead, although he won't be watching it for the manly eye candy:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Got an urgent call from my dad Thursday. Mom who has been dealing with a rare mental disorder, took a nose dive and caught pneumonia and is getting worse. We don't think she'll be around too much longer, so we hopped a plane ASAP and flew back up here in MI. 

It's hart-breaking to see my mom so still and almost comatose. She woke up for a few minutes this morning but it wasn't very long. She's currently on hospice and doped up with Morphine. Then this morning dad pulled us kids into the back room to talk about final preparations for mom. 

This has been a difficult time for us as none of us has been able to to get over losing my brother and than my uncle.


----------



## Hairazor

My heart goes out to you Dark Angel, you have had more than anyone should have to deal with. Prayers your way.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So sorry to hear about your mom's condition, DA. If she's in hospice care, she should be in good hands. Tom's mom and my dad spent their last days in hospices, where their pain was managed with morphine and the staff kept them comfortable. They were able to have family with them in their last hours, sharing stories and joking about little things, and they left us knowing that they were loved and cared for.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sending prayers to you and your family DA.


----------



## Copchick

You've had alot to deal with recently DA. Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Hauntiholik

You're in my thoughts DA.


----------



## Goblin

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers DA.


----------



## scareme

I'm alive. At least I think so. It doesn't feel like it. I was in the hospital 8 days. Then, the day after I get home a tornado hits. We are very blessed and everything is good. Damn, they just keep getting closer, We lost awnings and branches, but that's nothing. However, we lost phone and internet service. Now that's hitting where it hurts. The repair man was out today (working on Sundays) and now we're good as new. I know the rest of the country thinks we are crazy to even live here. But on Wednesday night we were watching TV coverage through the whole thing. And they kept repeating, "There is no tornado. The American Meteorological Society states there is no tornado in our area. Even though the sirens are going off, there is no tornado in the area." So when Brit called from south of Moore to see if it was OK to drive home, we told said sure. She missed driving into the non-tornado by 5 minutes. Oh, and just as soon as it passed, the American Meteorological Society stated a tornado had just touched down. Great notice there. It would be nice to have a five or ten minute warning.

DA, I'm so sorry to hear of your news. You and your family will be in my prayers. I wish I was there to give you a hug. Your really need one.


----------



## Spooky1

Glad to have you back scareme. Good to hear you're home from the lake house. Keep dodging those tornados.

DA, sorry to hear of your mom's failing health. You and your family are in our thoughts. Take care.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Had a lovely visit with my sister and her husband yesterday. They were here for just one night and were off this morning to head down to Charlottesville to spend a day or so with one of his sisters. Very easy to have around (although we did use the visit as motivation to get the house straightened up), so we both enjoy seeing them.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Roxy, I have the same motivation to get the house cleaned before my sister gets back from Florida. Frank is not a good house keeper.


----------



## Hairazor

Dang Scareme, whadda we have to do to keep you from the "Lake House"? Hope things are on the right track now.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Welcome back, aquariumreef! Headless, nothing like a big car repair bill to start a vacation off right:googly: This Sunday is Palm Sunday, which marks the beginning of the busiest week in the church calendar if you sing in a church choir. Our music director is simmering just below near-panic stage because we lost at least two much-needed rehearsals due to bad weather this year. Once Easter is past, we can all relax again.


 Skype choir?


Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Hhhmmmm...well if we are doing weather, it was 63 this morning and now has dropped down to 47.....Brrrrrr......my sandaled feet are FREEZING! (raining too...)


 lol, it was 86 here the last couple of days.



Dark Angel 27 said:


> Got an urgent call from my dad Thursday. Mom who has been dealing with a rare mental disorder, took a nose dive and caught pneumonia and is getting worse. We don't think she'll be around too much longer, so we hopped a plane ASAP and flew back up here in MI. It's hart-breaking to see my mom so still and almost comatose. She woke up for a few minutes this morning but it wasn't very long. She's currently on hospice and doped up with Morphine. Then this morning dad pulled us kids into the back room to talk about final preparations for mom. This has been a difficult time for us as none of us has been able to to get over losing my brother and than my uncle.


 your family is in our prayers. Drive back down this way and grab a hug from all your twisted HF friends.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Skype choir - now that's a thought...


----------



## Hauntiholik

March 31st is....

** César Chávez Day - Today celebrates the birth and enduring legacy of the American civil rights and labor movement activist Cesar Chavez.

** Eiffel Tower Day - March 31, 1889, the Eiffel Tower was dedicated to honor the centenary of the French Revolution.

** National Crayola Crayon Day - On March 31, 1903, the company began selling their Crayola Crayons to the public.

** World Backup Day - Don't be an April Fool. Be prepared. Back up your files on March 31st. http://www.worldbackupday.com/en/

** National Clam on the Half Shell Day - Like clams? Go eat some.

** Bunsen Burner Day - The inventor, Robert Wilhelm Eberhard von Bunsen, was born on March 31, 1811.

** National "She's Funny That Way" Day - today pays tribute to the women that make us laugh.


----------



## Evil Queen

** My mother's birthday, she would have been 83 today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy birthday to your mom, EQ. You were a good daughter to her.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Lord Homicide said:


> your family is in our prayers. Drive back down this way and grab a hug from all your twisted HF friends.


Thank you Milord Homicide and to everyone else for the prayers and good thoughts. It's slow going for us but we've had wonderful friends, some we've known for ages come by and bring food for us. We aren't going hungry anytime soon and for that I'm grateful. Hopefully she won't be suffering much longer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's good to hear that you have friends looking out for you while you're standing vigil with your mom, DA. It's a tough thing to do, watching someone die, but I know from experience that you'll be grateful for being able to share whatever time she has left.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

^because we're psycho hose bags?

It's April now, so it's supposed to be spring, not 32 degrees when you get up in the morning. Someone needs to turn up the heat just a tad out there to, like, at least the 40s, even at night. It can stay cool for a while - I'm good with that - just don't put our plants at risk, okay?:jol:


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> ^because we're psycho hose bags?
> 
> It's April now, so it's supposed to be spring, not 32 degrees when you get up in the morning. Someone needs to turn up the heat just a tad out there to, like, at least the 40s, even at night. It can stay cool for a while - I'm good with that - just don't put our plants at risk, okay?:jol:


I'm with ya on that one! I had to buy Easter flowers for two baskets that I made up for the Ladies Auxilliary Kids' Easter Party held last Sunday and I had a heck of a time finding them. The ones that I got, I had to bring in the house and put them next to the heater to get them to open up. It worked and they looked good for Sunday's party.

Yesterday was a cold, damp day and I'm itching to get outside and start the winter clean up.

DA - You and your family are in my prayers.

Scareme - I'm gonna take the keys to the Lakehouse away from you - even the one hidden under the mat.


----------



## Pumpkin5

*Get Busy Already!!!*

:jol:I'm ready for everyone to shake off the winter blues and start making props again. Come on people! Soon it will be August....and then October....where will we all be then?:googly: Running around like chickens with our heads cut off....


----------



## debbie5

I'm having a rough time in Marriage Land. Hubby went away for 3 weeks (working out of town), and while he was gone, I realized I am totally different (relaxed, not anxious or depressed) without him around. A game changer. Now, I'm working with my shrink to see how to negotiate this... hubby was really rotten to me this morning for no reason, so I am going to the gym & the library for about 3 hours tonight, so he can get a taste of "holding the fort" in the evening and getting dinner, homework done, dog fed & walked, etc. etc. all on his own. It's very hard learning how to be assertive, when all I had modeled for me growing up was aggressive behavior....but it's very satisfying when I am assertive! Gonna be an interesting spring,that's for sure. Never a dull moment! I'm SO GLAD I finally broke down and un-Amished myself & bought a used Kindle Fire..it's so amazing to be "carrying" so many "books" with me at once...I love it! And I even found a 1/2 price pillow thingie that holds the Kindle for me when I read, so my hands don't ache holding the Kindle.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ Is that girl talk? I hope my wife doesn't feel like that... Deb being assertive is a fine art. It is a fine line between conversing sternly and keeping emotion buried.

Moving this weekend into a tight knit neighborhood that has a few "haunts" in it, one of them being a haunt forest in someone's backyard. I use quotes because I'm sure it's pretty much just afterthought crap thrown up into the trees BUT it's a start! I will try to start a make & take in my own subdivision. Can't wait to see how this year goes! Production will more than likely start next year.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Turn them to the dark side LH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Deb, sorry to hear things have been rough for you. A spouse is supposed to be your best ally no matter what, and I've never understood why some folks just don't get that simple concept. It doesn't mean you have to always agree or see eye to eye on things, but you want to know the person you married has your back.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm 6 inches taller than Roxy, so we never see eye to eye. . Just kidding, I'll always have your back.


----------



## scareme

Roxy, you can come and visit any time you want. It's been in the 70's all week. But that tends to be the problem that brings the tornadoes. warm days that cool down to fast. We are already hearing tomorrow might be rocky.

P5, I'm working, I'm working. Does anyone know if stain works on plastic, or does it just wipe off? I'm coming up with some ideas for my doll island, now if I can figure out a way to make Rick think he came up with them, so he'll be on board with them. Who am I kidding?

Debbie, sorry to hear about how things are going. Sometimes when Rick would deploy, it was easier being a one parent household. No one to second guess your rules. You knew what was done because you did it yourself and didn't have to rely on someone else who might not come through. But it's really lonely too. And three weeks is not enough time to decide. When you really need someone to have your back, who is it? Just some things to think about.

Lord H, you haven't been in your house that long, have you? Are you going to be digging up all your new plants too? Well you know what we always say, We want pictures.



Spooky1 said:


> Glad to have you back scareme. Good to hear you're home from the lake house. Keep dodging those tornados.





Hairazor said:


> Dang Scareme, whadda we have to do to keep you from the "Lake House"? Hope things are on the right track now.





Death's Door said:


> Scareme - I'm gonna take the keys to the Lakehouse away from you - even the one hidden under the mat.


I've told the nurses, when I first get to the lake house, it's like someone opens their arms and comforts me. They take care of me, Make me feel safe and cared for. By the time I'm ready to go home, those loving arms are stifling me. It's not a cozy room but a boring hospital room. I've got thing to get done at home and I'm getting bored watching TV. I hurt, and I just want to get home to my nice cozy bed. That's when I know they've done their job well. After a couple of days on the high dose roids it always feels like someone takes a baseball bat to me when I'm sleeping cause I hurt to bad. After hearing about Copchick and the couch, maybe I should sleep with one eye open. There might be some nurses up there that I've pissed off.

Anyone else want to play try and find the vein? (Is this what the couch looked like when you were finished with it Copchick?


----------



## Goblin

Went to the heart doctor today. Told him the medicine didn't make me sick
anymore once my stomach healed from the surgeries. So now I go back to
two pills a day. I go back in 3 weeks and if there is no problems then he
plans to increase the dosage. My BP was excellent and my sugar was normal.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Heading in the right direction Gobby, glad to see it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> P5, I'm working, I'm working. Does anyone know if stain works on plastic, or does it just wipe off? I'm coming up with some ideas for my doll island, now if I can figure out a way to make Rick think he came up with them, so he'll be on board with them. Who am I kidding?


If it's tomato sauce in a plastic container, it stains pretty permanently

We've used Minwax stain on plastic skellies and it works fairly well. You will likely have to leave it on a bit longer before wiping off the excess.


----------



## Copchick

Wow, Scareme, those are some bruises! Looks like you did **** off the nurses.  The couch fared okay, it was either beat the hell out of an inanimate object or Dexter my co-worker. (I have access to three rivers, five boats and many black canvas bags. Good thing I can think the thoughts, and not carry them out!)


----------



## debbie5

thanks all! Scareme- YIKES!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I caught an escaped convict today! 
They didn't mention me by name, but I am the one who caught him. Link Here: http://www.myfoxal.com/story/28709736/inmate-escapes-from-work-release-site-in-talladega


----------



## scareme

Hot damn Bio! You should get a promotion. So proud of you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Way to go, Bio!

April 3 is:

Good Friday - for the church-going folks.

Don't Go to Work Unless It's Fun Day - If I'd known there would be no dogs here today, I might have just stayed home. Then again, there's a whole lot of month-end billing still to be done, which means getting paid, which is always fun:jol:

Tweed Day - Celebrate either the ever-fashionable material or the not-so-fashionable corrupt politician "Boss" Tweed, who was born on this day in 1823.


----------



## Hairazor

Bio, keeping the streets safe one criminal at a time, way to go


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watched the first couple of episodes of the new TV series "iZombie" - recommend it as entertaining and worth a watch:


----------



## Copchick

Good job, Bio!


----------



## deadSusan

Snow blew through last night and as a result several accidents on the roads this morning. In the 70's on Sunday!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

scareme said:


> Hot damn Bio! You should get a promotion. So proud of you!


LOL, we've been waiting for the last month for the personnel department to approve my promotion to Correctional Sergeant, but our Warden called them yesterday, and said we should know something by Monday at the latest.

I realize now that I am starting to feel a lot older, and after tramping through the woods in the rain for 3 hours yesterday, I feel like I took a minor beating today. Luckily, it's my day off, so I don't have to do anything strenuous.


----------



## scareme

I'm sure everyone has heard this, but there is a total lunar eclipse of the full "Blood Moon" tomorrow morning. It is suppose to be one of the shortest, lasting only 5 minutes. Here in Oklahoma it I suppose to be from 6:58 AM to 7:03, so figure your times out.

http://earthsky.org/tonight/shortest-total-lunar-eclipse-of-the-century-on-april-4-2015


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think sunrise is going to mess up the view of the eclipse here on the east coast


----------



## Spooky1

Way to keep the people safe Bio!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## RoxyBlue

Two batches of cookie dough chilling in the fridge, load of laundry started, breakfast done and dishes washed, and morning walk taken. Time to rest:googly:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Draik41895

Can I plant pumpkins now?


----------



## Bone Dancer

There is usually planting info on the back of the seed packet. Some of them show the growing zones for the US. Or, you could just google it. "when do I plant pumpkins in Calif."


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue

Services went well last night and this morning, so now I can relax a bit, as can our choir director who's been subsisting on 4 hours of sleep a night for the past week:jol:


----------



## Copchick

Draik41895 said:


> Can I plant pumpkins now?


If you're living in Monessen, I believe you're in Zone 5 for planting reference. Like Bone Dancer said, check the package for instructions.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Draik41895 said:


> Can I plant pumpkins now?


:jol:I'm in NC and I am zone 7. I always plant my pumpkins the first of April.


----------



## scareme

I told the kids Easter bunny hid some odd shaped eggs. After they found the first one, they were racing around trying to find more. It's nice to know they never outgrow the traditions. We had a great lunch and a really fun day. I'm happy.

Easter bunny was very good to us.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Today was a difficult one. Mom went to heaven today. It was a perfect day as it's our most sacred day. I'm only glad that she went peacefully. Tomorrow is the follow up appointment with the undertaker. Dad is very smart and started the process last Wednesday. Now all we have to do is finalize things. 

There are no words fitting enough to describe my mother. All I can think of to say is that if it weren't for her, and I didn't have her to bring me up the right way I would be dead years ago. Now we just have to get though the next couple weeks.


----------



## Goblin

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers DA


----------



## Hairazor

Dark Angel, I wish you peace and comfort at this most sad time.


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, now that's an adult Easter basket if I ever saw one!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

DA I'm so sorry for the loss of your mom.


----------



## RoxyBlue

DA, I know how hard it is to lose a parent, but it's good you were able to be with her and that your family is moving forward with what needs to be done. She went swiftly and peacefully, and I know you're grateful for that blessing. One day at a time now - you can handle it because you're stronger than you know. Take comfort, too, from knowing that the day of her death, besides being a sacred holiday, is a celebration of passing from death to new life.

We miss the physical presence of those we love, but they are always with us for as long as we hold them in mind and heart.


----------



## Death's Door

DA - You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Spooky1

DA, my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## scareme

DA, I'm so sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and your family. Bug Hug.


----------



## jdubbya

DA, so sorry for the loss of your mom. Good thoughts outbound to you and your family.


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 7 is:

Caramel Popcorn Day - More of a fan of white cheddar popcorn myself, although there is something to be said for Cracker Jacks.

No Housework Day - Honestly, most days are no housework days even if they're supposed to be housework days:jol:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

The Evil Twin Kitten

kitten evil by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Bone Dancer

I think my computer knows it's being replaced, it's been running smooth the last couple of days. But it's to late, the new one is here in the box. Just need to download the data for transfer.


----------



## scareme




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Jack Mac

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I'm in NC and I am zone 7. I always plant my pumpkins the first of April.


P5, what type of pumpkin do you plant and where would you recommend getting the seeds from? I am also in NC.


----------



## scareme

Just had a 4.3 earthquake. They are calling for baseball size hail and tornadoes. Boy, who did Oklahoma **** off today? Looks like we are going to shake, rattle and roll.


----------



## Copchick

Scareme - I used to think California had it bad, I've changed my mind. It's Oklahoma! Between the tornadoes, earthquakes and huge hail, yep Oklahoma it is. Be careful.


----------



## Goblin

82 degrees here today! We had our first thunderstorm of the season this afternoon.


----------



## Evil Queen

Food poisoning sucks. That is all.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Been there twice and agree 100%.

Working on two more zombie felties. The small size is a challenge (good lighting and reading glasses help), but I like being able to do a little project that I can have completed with a couple evenings' worth of time. I've also got some scrap foam pierces set aside in our basement and am mulling over the design for a new tombstone for our yard.


----------



## Death's Door

scareme said:


> Just had a 4.3 earthquake. They are calling for baseball size hail and tornadoes. Boy, who did Oklahoma **** off today? Looks like we are going to shake, rattle and roll.


They were talking about it on the news this evening. Battin' down the hatches!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

What, no posts on this thread for 13 hours? I'm shocked, shocked, I tell you!:googly:

Strange weather we're having - temperatures in the 30s last night and a robust thunderstorm at the same time.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry, sorry. I over slept, the alarm didnt go off, my car had a flat, my friend from out of town stopped by, I had to go to the doctor, the cat ate my homework.........
It's not my fault........


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You funny guy


----------



## scareme

If people don't start posting, I'm going to have to start regaling you with my stories. Here's one now. A cemetery story. When my kids were about 5 and 6, we were driving past a cemetery, and they asked what it was. I tried to use every opportunity to teach them, so I stopped the car and we went into the cemetery. I explained how when people that we love die we try to make a nice place for them to rest. And we use the tombstone to tell about their lives, and how much we love and miss them. They were being very quite and I was impressed how well they were taking it in. As we walked along we passed a wall of above ground graves. One of the marble covers was cracked and half of it was missing. My son saw that and yelled at the top of his lungs, "Dead man coming out!" and they both ran screaming back to the car. People in the cemetery turned and watched them. I was laughing so hard I couldn't catch my breath. I was trying to walk back to the car, but I could hear them screaming and trying to get in the car, and I would laugh more. Finally I made it back to the car, and they both hid on the floor of the car until we were a couple of miles down the road.


----------



## Copchick

Bwah, ha, ha, haaa!!! I'm laughing, that is exactly what I would have done; having fits of laughter at my children's expense, rethinking it over in my mind and laughing all over again while walking towards the car. That's hilarious!

Had some hellacious storms last night and today. Stood out in the rain for three hours at work which resulted in a really bad hair day. One more day of work...whoop! Whoop! Discovered this morning that I had lost seven pounds, which floored me especially after having Easter ham and Reese peanut butter eggs as a mainstay diet for four days. On the ride home from work today, I saw that some trees are finally starting to bud and green up. Spring is finally here!


----------



## Hairazor

Oh Scareme, that's Priceless!!!!

And you can regale us with stories like that anytime!


----------



## Evil Queen

Scareme...


----------



## scareme

A good mother would have used the clicker and opened the door for them, and not had them wait, screaming and pulling on the doors. Like I said, a good mother. 

Yea on the weight loss Copchick. You must be more active than you realize. Spring does bring some scary weather. I guess that's why people like fall better. That and Halloween.


----------



## Spooky1

scareme, I wish you had a video of that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those poor kids, I shouldn't be laughing...but it's FUNNY!

Finished another feltie this evening. He may be familiar to some folks here.

Dead with Dave by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Dead with Dave 2 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## scareme

He's beautiful. In a blood dripping, Jack Nicholson sort of way.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Pumpkin5

scareme said:


> If people don't start posting, I'm going to have to start regaling you with my stories. Here's one now. A cemetery story. When my kids were about 5 and 6, we were driving past a cemetery, and they asked what it was. I tried to use every opportunity to teach them, so I stopped the car and we went into the cemetery. I explained how when people that we love die we try to make a nice place for them to rest. And we use the tombstone to tell about their lives, and how much we love and miss them. They were being very quite and I was impressed how well they were taking it in. As we walked along we passed a wall of above ground graves. One of the marble covers was cracked and half of it was missing. My son saw that and yelled at the top of his lungs, "Dead man coming out!" and they both ran screaming back to the car. People in the cemetery turned and watched them. I was laughing so hard I couldn't catch my breath. I was trying to walk back to the car, but I could hear them screaming and trying to get in the car, and I would laugh more. Finally I made it back to the car, and they both hid on the floor of the car until we were a couple of miles down the road.


:jol:This is my new favorite story....Laura, you should write a book. You are too funny!


----------



## scareme




----------



## RoxyBlue

^LOL, that's demented:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


>


I've been waiting to see this meme again. The last time I was at SeaWorld and going through their penguin exhibit, there was a lady there answering questions and someone did ask that question...and the answer was yes, penguins DO have knees, but their hidden by all the fluff.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*sigh* back in TX again. To accommodate everyone my mother has had 2 viewings and two funerals. On monday she joins my brother Drew and my Uncle Norman in the family cemetery up in Mason TX.

I'm so thankful that I can be myself on this site. I beg your indulgence for the rant I'm about to go on.

I'm so tired of crying and going to funerals and seeing the open casket and having to sit through everyone giving condolances. I'm tired of having to wear the same ensemble and having to make sure my tattoos are covered and just having to appear normal. I did it for my father's sake but I hate having to wear this mask and having to act normal. I just want to be myself. I can't wait to remove this mask and be myself again! 
OK, END VENTING MOMENT. 
Thanks everyone for the prayers and kind words.


----------



## scareme

I love the real you and I'm sorry you have hide it from strangers. Because anyone who really knows you, knows the buttoned up, quite girl isn't you. But that was such a nice gesture you did for your Dad. That shows just how big your heart is. I wish you were closer so I could take you away, if even for a few hours. Just let you have the opportunity to take some deep breaths, and not have to worry about anyone else. Doing something for just yourself. Stay strong sweetie. As you already know, there is still more tears to come.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Thanks Scareme. That means so very much to me!


----------



## Hairazor

Dark Angel, if venting here helps, vent away


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

DA - Yes, doing it for your dad was thoughtful and respectful. You got your tatts because that IS who you are, part of you. Unless they're truly offensive and inappropriate, let them show. It is you who is wearing the art and it's no one else's business and their opinion shouldn't matter. Don't "wear a mask". Be comfortable with yourself and proud of the path you have walked in your life. Hugs to you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hang in there, DA. We all have to wear a mask on occasion out of love and respect for another, so you did right by your dad under the circumstances. And CC is right - your art is very much a part of who you are, and we all need to love people for who they are, not for what we wish them to be.

There was a young lady - daughter of one of my cousins - at my dad's funeral last year who was noticeably inked and a bit goth in dress. She was there to pay her respects to the family and was accepted as such. No one minded the art or probably even gave it much thought.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Thanks guys, but it is done and over with, just one more day and then I can toss the mask on the shelf, and get on with life.

On a more positive note, my brother and sisters and I decided to go to Sea World for a day to try and get our minds off things.

I have to give a shout out to SeaWorld for the wonderful things they do for those serving and protecting our Country. They have a 'Waves for Soldiers' program that will let an active duty service man and four of his friends in for free. 

Also I got to share a new experience, I got to feed a sting ray in the new to this season "Aquatica" It was such a cool experience and a slightly strange one, I put a fish in a lose fist and held it under the water and a sting ray literally sucked it out of my hand. They're such beautiful creatures and I love how their skin feels!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay! Scary Beers! Our business neighbor brought these to me today, all wrapped up with Halloween paper. He was in the shop Friday when I was downloading Mr. Chicken's haunted tombstone projection and later he and his wife went wine shopping and thought I'd like these beers because of the labels. (he was so right!)








It always astounds me, the sheer goodness of people....


----------



## Hairazor

Nice neighbors, P5


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't drink beer but I do like the artwork on the "not-your-everyday-brand" labels

Got to spend a not-too-unreasonable 40 minutes at the motor vehicle administration this morning renewing my driver's license. We're allowed to renew by mail or online if we wish, but I really needed to get the photo on my expiring license changed Not that driver's license photos are ever particularly good, but some are definitely worse than others.


----------



## scareme

I'm glad you got a day out, DA. It feels good to be able to take some deep breaths and laugh.

P5, You are so good to everyone, that's why everyone is so good to you. I love those bottles. 

Roxy, I can't believe you can take a bad picture. 

We are having rain, beautiful rain today. I could live somewhere where it rains everyday. I love it.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Scareme, if I am good to people, it's only me mimicking you. And Roxy, I'm not a beer drinker either (now if it was wine, I would easily empty the bottles) but my husband can glug down the contents and then I can save the bottles for my haunt. A few imbibing skeletons would be funny slouched over some tombstones.


----------



## Copchick

They are cool labels/beer Jana. How thoughtful of your neighbors!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nice Jana! Check out Reaper Ale (I think they are still around).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Income tax returns are finally done. Thank God for TurboTax:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, we got told tonight that we are going to have to move, due to the owner of the house going into a nursing home, and his niece doesn't want to fool with "being a landlord", so they are letting the bank take the house. Looks like Dark Lane Haunted Attraction will be getting a new setting.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

Goblin, it has more to do with the tone of your voice, then the volume. Frank knows the difference between a request and a threat. Really though, its just a running contest to see who is in charge.


----------



## bobzilla

This is about as unstructured as it gets 
This is a video of my sisters cat, Frankie.
He likes sucking his toes for some reason :googly:
I shot a video of him, and my brother set it to music.
Too funny! I hope the lyrics in the video aren't too offensive?
I can't understand everything they are saying, except "toe sucking" LOL  
http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v479/Yelsir/Frankie/Frankie%20the%20toe%20sucking%20cat%201.mp4


----------



## Hairazor

Can't say I've ever seen anything like ^, pretty rad


----------



## scareme

Roxy, our son just finished ours. We gave him the paperwork in Jan.. No hurry or anything.

Bio, Sorry to hear that. Is there any chance you could buy it?

Bobzilla, that is too funny. I had a cat that used to suck our earlobes and necks. The kids said it was just like me to have a vampire cat.


----------



## bobzilla

Nice bottles P5 
I'm with you on the beer. Root beer is more my speed! 
If your husband doesn't end up gluging down the beer, send them my way, and I'll have my girlfriend polish them off 
She likes those odd beer flavors every now and again  



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Scareme, if I am good to people, it's only me mimicking you. And Roxy, I'm not a beer drinker either (now if it was wine, I would easily empty the bottles) but my husband can glug down the contents and then I can save the bottles for my haunt. A few imbibing skeletons would be funny slouched over some tombstones.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

^OMG! I my dog did that I'd have to hide him from my husband. That dog almost looks like he has a smile on his face.


----------



## bobzilla

scareme said:


> Roxy, our son just finished ours. We gave him the paperwork in Jan.. No hurry or anything.
> 
> Bio, Sorry to hear that. Is there any chance you could buy it?
> 
> Bobzilla, that is too funny. I had a cat that used to suck our earlobes and necks. The kids said it was just like me to have a vampire cat.


Too funny scareme  ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is Panic Day for all the last minute tax filers. We at least got our Federal return e-filed two days ahead of time, thereby avoiding a major panic attack:jol: The state gets theirs by snail mail only because TurboTax (which is a fabulous program in every other way) showed that we would have to pay $24.99 to e-file our Maryland return. Since we were already having to give money to the state, we chose the more old fashioned route for filing.


----------



## Bone Dancer

What a wonderful day, sunny, mid 60's, no breeze. Maybe go out and do some raking and see about getting my garden pots ready for the season. But first, a nap.


----------



## Copchick

Bobz - that video is too funny!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Scareme, I could possibly buy the house, but we've been dragging our feet about looking for a slightly bigger house anyway. Now we have no excuse. 

On a brighter note, they pinned my Sergeant stripes on today. As of 6am tomorrow morning, I am officially a Correctional Sergeant!


----------



## Hairazor

Huzzah Bio!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## deadSusan

LOVE IT Goblin!

And congratulations Bio!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Bio, and wish you luck with a new house search. Moving is a good motivation for purging your house of unnecessary items, so now is a good time to get rid of anything that's getting in the way of Halloween prop storage


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ever have one of those days when you have stuff to do but don't feel like doing any of it? Today is one of those days:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nice day out and here I set with a cold. 

^ I like that, "purging your house of unnecessary items". Do you really need a dining table and chairs.


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Ever have one of those days when you have stuff to do but don't feel like doing any of it? Today is one of those days:jol:


I find taking a nap when that happens works well. At least you dont feel guilty while your sleeping and afterwards you most likely dont have time to do those things when you wake up. It's a win, win.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> Ever have one of those days when you have stuff to do but don't feel like doing any of it? Today is one of those days:jol:


I call it "everyday".



Bone Dancer said:


> ^ I like that, "purging your house of unnecessary items". Do you really need a dining table and chairs.


^ You're to funny.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Oooooh, like that picture!


----------



## Copchick

Congrats Bio! I'm sure you will totally enjoy being a boss.



RoxyBlue said:


> Ever have one of those days when you have stuff to do but don't feel like doing any of it? Today is one of those days:jol:


Yes! Everyday! I wish I could take one day and be a slug. Not do a darn thing. But then I'd feel guilty at having wasted a day without getting something done.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> Congrats Bio! I'm sure you will totally enjoy being a boss.
> Yes! Everyday! I wish I could take one day and be a slug. Not do a darn thing. But then I'd feel guilty at having wasted a day without getting something done.


:jol: ....And then I would hand you another beer....and you would say...what day? Waste what? Are you kidding me???


----------



## Hairazor

That's ^ what friends are for


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

RoxyBlue said:


> Congrats, Bio, and wish you luck with a new house search. Moving is a good motivation for purging your house of unnecessary items, so now is a good time to get rid of anything that's getting in the way of Halloween prop storage


You mean like my in-laws?

Thanks everyone for the congratulations.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

BioHazardCustoms said:


> You mean like my in-laws?.


LOL, first laugh of the day

I told myself on the way into work this morning that I was going to get motivated and clear some things off my desk. We'll see if that pep talk actually works, but first, I'm going to have a cup of cinnamon hazelnut coffee....


----------



## Copchick

^ Procrastinator.  Sounds like the beginning of putting it off until Monday. 

Jana, what time should I be there?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha - I don't work on Mondays! And I only procrastinated a little bit - it was, after all, cinnamon hazelnut coffee we're talking about.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> ^ Procrastinator.  Sounds like the beginning of putting it off until Monday.
> 
> Jana, what time should I be there?


:jol: Any time after 6:00 pm, and we'll go until.......


----------



## Hairazor

It's National Library Week so get on down to your local Library and check it out


----------



## Pumpkin5

Hairazor said:


> It's National Library Week so get on down to your local Library and check it out


:jol: I love books! (reading is FUNdamental)


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Lord Homicide

bobzilla said:


> Nice bottles P5 I'm with you on the beer. Root beer is more my speed! If your husband doesn't end up gluging down the beer, send them my way, and I'll have my girlfriend polish them off She likes those odd beer flavors every now and again


Bob, if she likes odd craft brews tell her to try Peanut Butter Milk Chocolate Stout from Belching Beaver (in Vista I think). That's about as odd as it gets. Lol



RoxyBlue said:


> Congrats, Bio, and wish you luck with a new house search. Moving is a good motivation for purging your house of unnecessary items, so now is a good time to get rid of anything that's getting in the way of Halloween prop storage


In theory...



BioHazardCustoms said:


> You mean like my in-laws? Thanks everyone for the congratulations.


I just laughed at that and woke my wife up. LOL. Congrats on the promo - sucks about the house man.



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Any time after 6:00 pm, and we'll go until.......


 Dudette, I wanna go!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> Dudette, I wanna go!


:jol:We won't start without you!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey Peeps, I'm looking for this NBC poster and I wondered if anyone here has seen one and knows where I can purchase one. I want to have one hanging in my office. Thanks for any help locating one.









Found the artist, he is Jacob McAlister, so far no luck on finding the actual movie poster. I found his store on Etsy and sent him a message. I found a small 12x12 print of this picture, but it's not the movie poster. I sent a message to him, hopefully he'll respond.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Not the original, but here is an artist that created his own version of the movie poster. Kinda dig it myself, as it has a hipster throwback style to it. Maybe you could sweet talk the artist into selling a copy?

http://trythemonkey.deviantart.com/art/The-Nightmare-Before-Christmas-325279423


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Thanks Sawtooth! The artist is Jacob McAlister, and he has a few prints on Etsy of this art. I bought a little 12x12 of it, but I want the full size movie poster with the title and credits on it.  I want to get it framed in a really nice frame with really cool matting, maybe have little skulls on it. Maybe this guy you found will print poster #31. Here's hoping.


----------



## Goblin

I screamed at a beast in an enchanted castle!


----------



## Copchick

I danced with a black cat in a pumpkin patch.


----------



## Hairazor

I screamed at a Pumpkin King beside a bubbling cauldron---but I think Copchick had more fun


----------



## RoxyBlue

I tricked a bat in a haunted house, and I do mean that in a strictly Halloween way

Absolutely gorgeous day - perfect for a little yard work after going to one of the local nurseries to look at plants. We could use a few new pansies since the ones we have are going on their second year. I might have to replace some of the astilbe I had growing in a large pot on our front porch - winter might have been a bit harsh for them this year.


----------



## scareme

A quite day around here. 20th Anniversary of the Murrah bombing. A lot of ceremonies and church services going on today. Around here everyone remembers what they were doing when they heard the blast. My kids were in school. Teachers brought in a TV because they said it was going to be a day to remember. I was working at Children's Hospital. Does anyone remember the TV show ER, where they were waiting for the patients of a bus crash? That's what it was like. We sent all the clinic patients back to their offices. Then we stood around watching the ER doors, waiting for the **** to hit the fan. But it didn't really. That's because there weren't that many survivors. Only six children survived. Nineteen died. The six needed a lot of work. They each had a team. But we were expecting a lot more. I think the thing I remember the most is the heart breaking crying and yelling of the parents, when they were told their children weren't among six survivors. I don't think I'll ever forget that.


----------



## Copchick

Scareme, that was such a heart breaking day, especially the for victims and health care workers, people like you. I understand how it impacts you. It's like you can remember the day in such detail. I saw the footage this morning on the news when they were talking about the anniversary; I can't believe it's been that long. Back then, domestic terrorism was virtually unknown.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Starting to rain, looking like a nice all night rain. We need it, mushroom season soon.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Death's Door

I screeched at an enchantess in an enchanted castle.

I can't believe it has been that long ago since the OK bombings. I was working in a hair salon at that time and our customers were coming in telling us about it and we then we heard the radio announcer interrupting with updated info. Back then I couldn't understand how one of "ours" could have been behind this devastation.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rained like crazy last night, just in time to help settle all the fresh mulch we put down yesterday


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

April 21 is Kindergarten Day. According to holidayinsights.com: "Kindergarten Day is celebrated in honor of Friedrich Froebel. He was born on this day in 1782. In 1837, he started the first Kindergarten in Germany. It became popular quickly. Kindergartens were originally a 1/2 day to get children acclimated into learning, social interaction, and school, in a fun, yet educational manner. Kindergarten has evolved in most areas into a full time program. This is partly the result of increasing pressures on education, and partly due to the increase in working mothers in America."

This "holiday" reminds me of a chant we used to say when I was in second grade,. It went like this:

Kindergarten babies, born in the gravy
First grade tots
Second grade angels
Third grade snots


----------



## scareme

We used to sing that too, Roxy. We'd sing it while jumping rope. We used to do a lot of physical activity. Things we used to do like bike riding, running, jumping rope, swimming, people now pay money to do it indoors.


----------



## aquariumreef

had a show the other night


----------



## CrazedHaunter

RoxyBlue said:


> I tricked a bat in a haunted house, and I do mean that in a strictly Halloween way
> 
> Funny thing Roxy me too!!!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Hey Peeps, I'm looking for this NBC poster and I wondered if anyone here has seen one and knows where I can purchase one. I want to have one hanging in my office. Thanks for any help locating one. Found the artist, he is Jacob McAlister, so far no luck on finding the actual movie poster. I found his store on Etsy and sent him a message. I found a small 12x12 print of this picture, but it's not the movie poster. I sent a message to him, hopefully he'll respond.


That's a 12x12? It looks rectangular. It's a decent looking version of a movie poster. What site did you find this on?



RoxyBlue said:


> Rained like crazy last night, just in time to help settle all the fresh mulch we put down yesterday


 What kind of mulch did y'all put down?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Shredded hardwood for the front flower beds and trees. We use the mini pine bark nuggets around the backyard shed and in the butterfly garden.


----------



## Bone Dancer

It's snowing


----------



## RoxyBlue

^No snow here, but we may have to cover plants for the next couple of days since night temperatures are going down into the middle 30s.


----------



## Copchick

Bummer BD, no snow but it's supposed to get pretty darn cold for the next few nights. My perennials are looking pretty good so far, I don't want them to get too much frost damage.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I had really hoped that things would settle down after the burial, but nope! One week later im at the ER with appendicitis and undergoing my first surgery ever. The Doc said that had I waited any longer, it would have burst. Then I find out on the third day that I would need to stay one more night due to a condition where my lungs didn't inflate all the way, so now it's 4 days since my appendix was removed and I'm finally at home and resting. I'm hoping for a lull in the action so I can clear my head...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Spooky1 feels your pain. About 20 years ago, he had to undergo an emergency appendectomy, got an infection, and was in the hospital for 8 days. They did let him out two days before Christmas, but he had to be on IV antibiotics for another two weeks. Lovely way to spend the Christmas holidays:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Quick recovery Dark Angel


----------



## Goblin

I feel your pain DA. My appendix burst back in July and I had to have emergency 
surgery or I would've died. I was unconscious for an entire day
and had to stay in the hospital for a week. The incision didn't heal correctly
and I had to have another surgery in September to solve the problem.


----------



## Copchick

Hope you have a quick recovery DA. Hugs to you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know it's spring when you're waiting for a handyman estimator to come out to the house so you can find out what it will cost to start fixing things that need fixing.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Huh, it seems that I'm a lucky girl then, my only complication was that my lungs wouldn't inflate all the way and they gave me that machine that exercises your lungs. I'm glad you guys are okay too. It's another day of rest for me and I'm just surfing the net and waiting for a reply to my emails. With all the time I've had to take out for my family emergency and for this unexpected medical emergency, I'm having to ask for 'Incompletes' on all my classes. Got nearly a whole month to make up work for. Fun fun!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hang in there, girl, you can do it. We have faith in you.


----------



## scareme

DA, I'm sorry to hear about your health problem, on top of everything else. I sure hope you catch a break pretty soon. You know you have a bunch of people sending you good thoughts from all over. Please take care of yourself and get healthy.

Yesterday started out to be such a great day. I woke up to a rumbling and the windows shaking. At first I thought it was another earthquake, but when it happened again a few seconds later, I realized it was a really loud thunderstorm. The kind I love. We had beautiful thunderstorms and rain all morning. And then in the afternoon the sun came out. Those weathermen don't get anything right. They promised thunderstorms all week, and so far we've only had two half days of rain. Things are really bad around here. I read yesterday that Oklahoma is number 4 on the list of the top ten states in drought conditions right now. I don't mean to tell the good Lord what to do, but I think I could figure out a better water rationing system. With the floods in the east, and drought in the south and west, maybe we could spread out the water. Just saying.


----------



## deadSusan

Well I didn't know this company existed here in Colorado, but it's sad to read it's leaving. Reefer madness!:googly:

http://www.9news.com/story/news/loc...pider-creations-marijuana-employees/26241529/


----------



## Spooky1

Get well soon Dark Angel.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spring is back again. Time to get the yard work done, and prep the garden.


----------



## Pumpkin5

scareme said:


> Those weathermen don't get anything right. They promised thunderstorms all week, and so far we've only had two half days of rain. Things are really bad around here. I read yesterday that Oklahoma is number 4 on the list of the top ten states in drought conditions right now. I don't mean to tell the good Lord what to do, but I think I could figure out a better water rationing system. With the floods in the east, and drought in the south and west, maybe we could spread out the water. Just saying.


:jol: My question is why can't a pipeline be run across the country that sends water from 'water rich' states to states that need water? I mean, come on...if we can use pipelines for oil, why not water? Is it an evaporation thing? (plus think of all the jobs that would create)


----------



## randomr8

Hi, 
New job - travel 4 days a week - dealing with it.
Waded through two company sales.

Yada yada yada ...
What I really wanted to share is a book I bought on Amazon. If you can, you should. Comes with a stereoscope.
Diableries: Stereoscopic Adventures in Hell: Brian May, Denis Pellerin, Paula Fleming: 9780957424609: Amazon.com: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51kHpV6TdKL

Well worth it for maybe the best Halloween coffee table book.


----------



## randomr8

This is the best extended family ever. I don't know why I bail after November every year... 
Time for another Margi


----------



## randomr8

I, at 54, decided I could lay the concrete base for a hot tub - which i need right now. 30 bags or sackrete later, what the hell was I thinking.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, random, good to see you back

Sounds (and looks) like a really cool book.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Pumpkin5

randomr8 said:


> This is the best extended family ever. I don't know why I bail after November every year...
> Time for another Margi


:jol:Wait....so you only like us (out of season) when you drink????:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ Seems like there is one in every family.


----------



## Copchick

randomr8 said:


> This is the best extended family ever. I don't know why I bail after November every year...


I just thought you went into hibernation! :googly:

Our union and our department are in negotiations right now and one of the issues is residency. I haven't really thought about moving outside the city but I kinda started to look around to see what's out there and I've been looking at everything as being "haunt-able". I completely disregarded a house because it was on a dead end road in a more country area. I'd never get any ToT's.

Oh, and I've begun to think of retirement. I thought I'd never say that. I'll be starting 22 years in July with the city and I'll have the minimum age in September. So, I've been kinda looking at law enforcement jobs that have something comparable to a lateral transfer. A pension and another pay check; it's something to think about. I still love my job, there's just more to think about now I guess.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I really hate being in a restaurant where the music is so loud that you can't carry on a conversation with either your tablemates or the waiter/waitress.


----------



## Copchick

^ Huh? What? Did you say something?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^LOL, you funny girl:googly:


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Deb, sorry to hear things have been rough for you. A spouse is supposed to be your best ally no matter what, and I've never understood why some folks just don't get that simple concept. It doesn't mean you have to always agree or see eye to eye on things, but you want to know the person you married has your back.


Having been through a few relationships that ended for this very reason - I couldn't agree more with Roxy. Hope things settle down for you Deb. Life is stressful enough without those we live with making it worse!

DA I am so sorry for your loss. Losing a parent is tough enough without having to walk on egg shells being something you aren't. Also I hope you are feeling better soon. The older you get the more dangerous appendicitis is so it's a good thing they caught it in time.

Bio - congrats on your promotion!!!!

Things have been hectic here with a never ending array of doctors appointments and hospital visits. Shane up for more surgery next month it looks - for his spine this time. We are slowly chipping away at the health issues trying to fix things. I sometimes feel like he's a leaky boat and I don't have enough things handy to plug the holes!!!! Surely we'll get to the end of it soon........ I hope.

I have missed the forum so much!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Headless said:


> I have missed the forum so much!


:jol: We missed you right back!


----------



## Hairazor

Headless hope things go well for your sweetie. Remember, the Haunt is a good place to come for stress relief.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

I agree P5. And as short as water is in Calif, they might pay as much for it as they do oil.

Welcome back Random. As soon as I read concrete...hot tub, I already knew how it would end. 

Copchick, I see more local governments going with residency. I've had a few extended family members have to move when that passed. I think it should only affect those hired after it goes into effect. Do you make more for retirement if you stay longer? If not you might as well transfer to something maybe less life threating. 

Roxy, I hate that too. Although, one time we were at an Italian restaurant where they had 3 violinist come around to the table. They asked if there was a song we wanted to hear. Tyler, 6, asked for Old McDonald Had A Farm, and they played it. He was so happy. 

Headless, good to see you home. The good news is Shane is going to run out of body parts for them to operate on. The bad news is they'll start over on the ones they already hit before.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: My question is why can't a pipeline be run across the country that sends water from 'water rich' states to states that need water? I mean, come on...if we can use pipelines for oil, why not water? Is it an evaporation thing? (plus think of all the jobs that would create)


 Enviromentalists...



randomr8 said:


> This is the best extended family ever. I don't know why I bail after November every year... Time for another Margi


Put a teaspoon of puréed pickled jalapeño in your marg. make me one too.



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Wait....so you only like us (out of season) when you drink????:googly:


 heh now! Don't judge. lmao



scareme said:


> I agree P5. And as short as water is in Calif, they might pay as much for it as they do oil. .


 SoCal is requiring a cut back of water usage 35% which includes the house water. My parents are going to field turf their front yard in order to cut that out. Last time they turfed the backyard (with city incentives and rebate) the water company raised the rate because they weren't selling enough water. Lol, that state is do screwy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it spring yet?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Good weather here Roxy, looking for mid to upper 60's this week, 70 by the weekend.
Almost finished raking, getting my garden pots ready next, then clean the koi pond.
Yes, spring is here.


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, I just hate it when things are going well then Bam! One would think anyone already in a position would be "grandfathered " in. Hoping for a good outcome for you.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

It's been a week since the surgury, but I'm not sure I'm ready to return to school yet. Went to Sea World yesterday with my niece and her best friend. I stayed in a wheel chair so as not to tire myself out, but I still managed to do too much and really wore myself out.

Also, I'm feeling kind of bored. Anyone have a clue if there will be a prop contest any time soon?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It takes time to recover from surgery - just rest up and you'll be back to your old self before you know it

No word on a prop contest yet, DA. Zombie-F has been extremely busy, so I don't think he's had time to even think of putting a contest together yet.


----------



## Goblin

For Headless....................



















For Copchick................










And the rest...............










Gee Pumpkin5, instead of a pipeline couldn't we save money by hooking a bunch of garden hoses together? 

Don't worry DA, it just takes longer to heal sometimes after surgery. I stayed
sick on my stomach for weeks till it healed completely.


----------



## Headless

LOL Thanks Goblin - we both got a good laugh out of those!

I'm back to filling in for the CEO's assistant while she is on leave for 3 weeks. Day one and I started at 8am and finished at 6.20pm It's going to be a long 3 weeks............


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 just spent a few frustrating minutes trying to figure out how to get the touch screen for our programmable thermostat working. Remember the good old days when smacking the TV made it work again? Things with circuits don't seem to respond the same way - not that Spooky1 smacked the thermostat, but that was definitely on the list right before he got it working again.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

^lol, I just had the same discussion the other day in regards to internet connectivity!


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ that is one thing that vacuum tubes had over printed circuits. Sometimes it took a little nudge to get'em working right.
Next time try wetting your finger first, you may not be grounded enough, Oh and if you get electrocuted its not my fault.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

^lol, thanks, I'll just wait the two weeks for a technician the next time we have trouble!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks for the advice Bone Dancer! 

Actually, Roxy got the touch pad on the thermostat to work for her, so we have heat tonight.


----------



## Goblin

Really feeling it tonighr! Got a crick in my right shoulder blade!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I get those same snaps, crackles, and pops from my ankles when I walk up the stairs

Working on two more felties based on Ed and Gavin of Midnight Syndicate. I get a lot of use out of reading glasses when I'm working on these, especially when the felt and thread are dark.


----------



## scareme

You never said who the last one was. Was it Jack Nickelson from the Shinning?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Sorry, Scareme, it was based on Dave Dankanyin in his "Dead with Dave" persona The New Jersey haunters know him well.










Here's a link to his YouTube channel - lots of fun stuff to watch and mostly haunt/Halloween related.

https://www.youtube.com/user/PandemicCemetery


----------



## deadSusan

Spent a good three and half hours last night doing yard work. It was nice and cool, and the two days of rain made working the soil easy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Yard work is so much more pleasant when it's cool outside:jol:

Going to be scheduling a power wash/gutter cleaning for the house soon. I don't expect it to shine afterwards, but it should look very refreshed.


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ I know I feel all refreshed after a power wash.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I expect that would be rather invigorating being hit with a pressured spray of cold water:googly: Wouldn't need coffee after that to wake you up.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Had an unexpected but pleasant surprise to day. It seems my presence was missed in my English class. I was given a card that everyone had signed for me....all with encouragements in them. I had no idea that I would actually be missed.


----------



## Hairazor

Awww, how sweet ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

That was a nice gesture from your classmates, DA.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

What a lovely surprise DA.


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 30 is:

Hairstyle Appreciation Day - that's one for Hairazor's clients

National Honesty Day - approach with care Sometimes there are things that just don't need to be said.


----------



## Copchick

I'm sitting in a jury room waiting to see if I'll be picked. I'll bet a thousand bucks I'm not. I would like to sit on a jury, but I never get picked. Once lunch breaks I can walk around the courthouse and chat with some collegues.


----------



## Hairazor

I'm thinking the prosecution would love you, the defense-not so much, Copchick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Copchick said:


> I'm sitting in a jury room waiting to see if I'll be picked. I'll bet a thousand bucks I'm not. I would like to sit on a jury, but I never get picked.


Tell them your name is Bakerchick, not Copchick

I've been called a couple times but never sat on a jury either because my number was high on the day of selection or the cases settled without a jury trial while the potential jurors were sitting in the waiting room.


----------



## deadSusan

Same thing with me Roxy. I actually made it all the way to the jury room and we were told it was settled. I was bummed. 

In another instance I made it into the court room, but there were a lot of potential jurors before me. It sure was fun to watch people try to get out of serving.


----------



## Bone Dancer

What a beautiful day, I should have been out raking, but instead was on the road running errands, o well, tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like Frank the Cat needs to start supervising your activities so that yard work gets done, BD:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Franks supervising skills are more for making sure his supper is on time and I open doors for him. I dont need him bugging me about yard work too.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I feel really bad for the jurors on the "He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named" movie theater shootings trial. Everyone is having to relive that morning all over again.


----------



## deadSusan

I agree Haunti. I can't even imagine what the survivors and families are going through. I just hope, for everyone's sake, the trial moves quickly. It's taken way too long to get to this point!


----------



## Copchick

Hauntiholik said:


> I feel really bad for the jurors on the "He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named" movie theater shootings trial. Everyone is having to relive that morning all over again.


I agree, Haunti and DeadSusan. Everyone involved will have a hard time of it. Hopefully they have a good support system for the victims, their families, witnesses and the community. Stay strong, Aurora!

Imagine that, I didn't get to be a juror. :googly: Wasn't too bad though, I had my Kindle and WiFi access.

Oh and my mind is blown; check this out: https://www.yahoo.com/makers/video-buzzfeed-is-your-battery-dead-we-test-a-117187544025.html
Good to know so I'm not buying fresh batteries to be on the safe side, all the time thinking they're dead.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We start off the merry month of May with a list of "holidays". May 1 is:

International Tuba Day 

May Day 

Loyalty Day 

Mother Goose Day 

Save the Rhino Day 

Space Day - as in outer space, not the space between your ears:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

Continuing the list...

Beltaine

and more importantly Halfoween.


----------



## Spooky1

Copchick said:


> I'm sitting in a jury room waiting to see if I'll be picked. I'll bet a thousand bucks I'm not. I would like to sit on a jury, but I never get picked. Once lunch breaks I can walk around the courthouse and chat with some collegues.


Were you in uniform? I'm sure the defense would love that.

I was on a jury for a double murder years ago. The guy was sooooo guilty. I was happy we convicted him. Just missed out on being on a jury for a pedophile case last year. Really didn't want to be on that jury


----------



## Bone Dancer

About 12:30 today the house creaked as if in a high wind and a dry flower arrangement on the table moved, but no wind outside? Found out Michigan had a 4.2 magnitude earthquake today. Really rare here. It was centered about 70 miles southeast of me. O well, on with the day

http://www.freep.com/story/news/local/2015/05/02/michigan-earthquake/26773069/


----------



## Copchick

Kentucky Derby Day! In a matter of minutes, they'll be racing. Come on Firing Line!!!


----------



## Copchick

Spooky1 said:


> Were you in uniform? I'm sure the defense would love that.
> 
> I was on a jury for a double murder years ago. The guy was sooooo guilty. I was happy we convicted him. Just missed out on being on a jury for a pedophile case last year. Really didn't want to be on that jury


Ha, ha! I wish we could wear our uniforms. I guess that would be a big sign to the defense "DON"T PICK ME". I got to dress like a girl. I do want to be on a jury. I would love to be on a homicide case, that's cool you had gotten on one. Isn't it satisfying to put someone away who is guilty? I agree, the pedophile case would be very hard. Mine was a DUI involving a crash. I kinda chuckled to myself, I've had many DUI arrests.

Ugh! Firing Line came in second. Good race!


----------



## Hairazor

So did dressing like a girl ^ include high heels?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two more felties, based on Ed Douglas and Gavin Goszka of Midnight Syndicate:

Midnight Syndicate Ed & Gavin by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Midnight Syndicate Ed & Gavin 2 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

Such tiny detail, Wow! Those are great!


----------



## Headless

Love-em Roxy - you are so clever!


----------



## Goblin

They look great Roxy! Nice work!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Whilst searching for a tool in the Shop of Many Junk Piles today, I unearthed a Walgren's skelly that I had forgotten I purchased after Halloween. I also located a LOT of lights that I bought the same day. Now to locate some haunt motivation and figure out what I want to make out of this guy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor said:


> Such tiny detail, Wow! Those are great!





Headless said:


> Love-em Roxy - you are so clever!





Goblin said:


> They look great Roxy! Nice work!


Thanks, my peeps! Appreciate the kind words:jol:

Gorgeous day for vacuuming out the car - okay, not really - perfect day for doing anything else other than cleaning the car, but it needed to be done, so I went with it.


----------



## Bone Dancer

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Whilst searching for a tool in the Shop of Many Junk Piles today, I unearthed a Walgren's skelly that I had forgotten I purchased after Halloween. I also located a LOT of lights that I bought the same day. Now to locate some haunt motivation and figure out what I want to make out of this guy.


I do that all the time, get stuff after Halloween, pack it away and forget I bought it. Found a bag of skulls once, still missing some finials. I really need to clean out the shop, I am sure there is other things there too. 
Motivation I got, other jobs in the way is the problem now, but soon.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Your right Roxy, good day to clean the van. Back it up to the shop and start pitching stuff out. There may be Halloween materials in there too.


----------



## Death's Door

Nice felties ya got there Roxy!!!! The detail is awesome.

Hubby is in West Virginia this week turkey hunting and will be in Maryland for two days striper fishing (the man gets around!) I am home alone and loving it. I was outside all day tilling the gardens. I have most of my veggie plants and will be putting them in tomorrow. I have to get a couple bags of mulch and the yard will look good. 

Because I had a late breakfast, I think dinner will consist of a bowl of buttery popcorn and a soda while seeing what Netflix has for me to watch. Yep, life is good.


----------



## Copchick

^ Sounds like a good day, DD!

I was supposed to be off today but worked the Pittsburgh Marathon. I was watching the security cameras at the finish line and I saw quite a few characters. There was someone dressed in a full fish costume wearing a small hat, someone was wearing bandages wrapped around their head, face and body to look like a mummy, and then there were a few guys wearing tutus. It was a perfect day for the race and the crowds came out in droves cheering the runners on. I gotta hand it to anyone who runs a marathon, I don't like it. This is more my style:


----------



## Goblin

I see the MDA has decided to end their Labor Day Telethon. After Jerry Lewis left it
was cut back to just two hours. They said they they weren't making the money they
were. Duhhhhhhhhh! You can't make as much in 2 hours as you did in 24 people! As
Jerry Lewis said.......it's the end of an era.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Death's Door said:


> Nice felties ya got there Roxy!!!! The detail is awesome.
> 
> Because I had a late breakfast, I think dinner will consist of a bowl of buttery popcorn and a soda while seeing what Netflix has for me to watch. Yep, life is good.


Thanks, DD! And I did the "popcorn for dinner" thing on many an occasion when I was living alone, too.


----------



## Evil Queen

***Sad News***

My husband passed away yesterday. He went into the hospital a week ago with kidney failure and was septic. After tests and treatments and a small stroke and he was still failing we decided to end his suffering and let him go in peace. The hardest decision I have ever had to make in my life but it is what he would have wanted.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm very sorry for you loss, EQ.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm so sorry to hear that, EQ. Doing what's right for those you love is often necessary but always heartbreaking. Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Spooky1

EQ, I'm so sorry for your loss. Making a decision like that has to be one of the hardest choices you can ever make in life, but you don't want a loved one to suffer. You and your family are in our thoughts.


----------



## deadSusan

So very sorry for your loss, EQ. Wishing you peace and comfort.


----------



## Death's Door

EQ - So sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Copchick

You're in my thoughts EQ. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hairazor

So sorry for the decision you had to make Evil Q. I wish for you peace and comfort.


----------



## Evil Queen

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Goblin

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family EQ. My sister Linda had to make
the same decision about her husband back in February.


----------



## deadSusan

One day we should try to break the Graveyard Chat record set in March 2008.


----------



## jdubbya

EQ, heartfelt thoughts to you and your family. I rarely post or even venture into this thread, for no specific reason other than there is so much going on in evereyone's life and I'm at a loss to catch up or even contribute. When I do read through and see sad news I feel a need to chime in so hopefully time and the support of faith family and friends will give you comfort. Peace.


----------



## Evil Queen

Thank you Gob and jdubbya.


----------



## booberry crunch

EQ, I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Evil Queen

Thank you booberry.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My older sister volunteers as a hospice care worker. She sent me the following poem (written by Henry Van ****) after our dad died last year.

*Gone From My Sight*

I am standing upon the seashore. A ship, at my side, spreads her white sails to the moving breeze and starts for the blue ocean. She is an object of beauty and strength.
I stand and watch her until, at length, she hangs like a speck of white cloud just where the sea and sky come to mingle with each other.

Then, someone at my side says, "There, she is gone."

Gone where?

Gone from my sight. That is all. She is just as large in mast, hull and spar as she was when she left my side. And, she is just as able to bear her load of living freight to her destined port.

Her diminished size is in me -- not in her.

And, just at the moment when someone says, "There, she is gone," there are other eyes watching her coming, and other voices ready to take up the glad shout, "Here she comes!"

And that is dying...


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm sorry for your loss EQ. Your love and compassion eased his pain and suffering.


----------



## Evil Queen

That is very beautiful Roxy, thank you.

Thank you Haunti.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:frownkin: I have no words.... My thoughts and prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## Evil Queen

Thank you P5.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Two catbirds have taken up residence in our yard. That means there will be a race to see who gets the strawberries first as they ripen:jol:


----------



## Copchick

Today and Tuesday, we were training here for our swift water rescue in what's called McConnells Mills. Today was more beautiful as it was sunny and very warm. The water felt so good. Kinda cool to get paid to train in this environment.  This is looking downstream from the bridge and the second is looking upstream. Way up you can see some of the rapids. I wish I had someone down there to give it scale. These were taken Tuesday. They had rain in that area Wednesday so it was a little better in water flow today.


----------



## Hairazor

Wow, Copchick, cool setting!


----------



## acoste

*test*

Test


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, no one told me there was going to be a test! I haven't studied!


----------



## Bone Dancer

So Tina, do you get to take your fishing tackle with you when you train, ya know, to make it more realistic. 

Tests, I don't do tests.


----------



## Goblin

That looks a lot like the area out behind the motel I stayed at in the Smokey Mountains back in 1983.
Only it had a lot bigger rocks.........there was a rattlesnake laying on one of them!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wonder which of the many household tasks on the list of "odious things that need to be done" I can successfully avoid doing this weekend again?:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Roxy, I have confidence in your skill and cunning. You will be successful.
Just once in my life I would like to be able to look around an say, "everythings done", but I know it will never happen. O well.


----------



## scareme

Hauntiholik said:


> I feel really bad for the jurors on the "He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named" movie theater shootings trial. Everyone is having to relive that morning all over again.





deadSusan said:


> I agree Haunti. I can't even imagine what the survivors and families are going through. I just hope, for everyone's sake, the trial moves quickly. It's taken way too long to get to this point!


When the Murrah bombing went to trial it was held in Denver. They said they couldn't find a jury in OKC that didn't know of someone of the 168 killed. The people who went to Denver said the people of Denver were great. Some people in Denver opened their homes, to help offset the cost to OK families that spent months up there. Thanks for being such kind neighbors in a time of need. I hope for peace of mind to the caring people of Denver.



Bone Dancer said:


> About 12:30 today the house creaked as if in a high wind and a dry flower arrangement on the table moved, but no wind outside? Found out Michigan had a 4.2 magnitude earthquake today. Really rare here. It was centered about 70 miles southeast of me. O well, on with the day
> 
> http://www.freep.com/story/news/local/2015/05/02/michigan-earthquake/26773069/


Ain't it cool? Did it feel like a truck hit the house? The first time I felt one I looked to see if a truck hit the house. Then I went to see if the four season roof fell in. lol I'm used to them now and I smile when I feel one. I just hope they never get any bigger. Is there fracking in MI?



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Whilst searching for a tool in the Shop of Many Junk Piles today, I unearthed a Walgren's skelly that I had forgotten I purchased after Halloween. I also located a LOT of lights that I bought the same day. Now to locate some haunt motivation and figure out what I want to make out of this guy.


I find lost treasures all the time. Probably because I'm always hiding things from Rick, and forget about it. 



Evil Queen said:


> ***Sad News***
> 
> My husband passed away yesterday. He went into the hospital a week ago with kidney failure and was septic. After tests and treatments and a small stroke and he was still failing we decided to end his suffering and let him go in peace. The hardest decision I have ever had to make in my life but it is what he would have wanted.


I am so sorry to hear that. I can't begin to comprehend the pain you must be in. I sent you a PM. You are in my prayers.



Copchick said:


> Today and Tuesday, we were training here for our swift water rescue in what's called McConnells Mills. Today was more beautiful as it was sunny and very warm. The water felt so good. Kinda cool to get paid to train in this environment.  This is looking downstream from the bridge and the second is looking upstream. Way up you can see some of the rapids. I wish I had someone down there to give it scale. These were taken Tuesday. They had rain in that area Wednesday so it was a little better in water flow today.


When Rick did water survival with the Air Force, They always went down to Key West, FL. He said there was an area not far from a nuclear reactor, and the water was always warm. I think all the drinking they did in Key West kept them from becoming radioactive. At least he doesn't glow in the dark.


----------



## Death's Door

Busy day today. I decided to use a temp agency and had an appointment today and am feeling really confident that I will get a decent job or get a few temp jobs and see what's out there. The temp agency that I applied for prides themselves on "temp to hire" positions. I need to get out of this funk I'm in. I felt so good when I came home, I got changed, went food shopping and came home and mowed the lawn. Felt like my own self again. 

Hubby comes home tomorrow so my bachelorette week is over. I miss him. I bought our veggie plants for the garden so we can work on that probably on Sunday. I already tilled the pumpkin patch and herb garden - lost some herb plants due to the nasty winter we had so I had to replace some plus added more parsley and cilantro.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

^^ Oh, I just want to hug them and squeeze them and love them.


----------



## Evil Queen

Death's Door, it's energizing when you finally get something accomplished that's been weighing you down. Good luck with the job(s).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Took a day trip to Gettysburg to do a little shopping, pick up a couple bottles of wine, and have dinner with friends. Now we're home watching Svengoolie - all in all, a perfect day


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Took a day trip to Gettysburg to do a little shopping, pick up a couple bottles of wine, and have dinner with friends. Now we're home watching Svengoolie - all in all, a perfect day


I picked up a new hat, too!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I've been sick of the rain this week.....and now it's snowing.


----------



## scareme

I was just talking to a friend in Denver. She looked out the window and said. "It's snowing. No, it's sleeting. No, I think that's snow." Glad you cleared that up for me Haunti.

It's rained all day here. At least no tornados. Or Tigernadoes. Always a good thing.


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Bone Dancer

Raining here til Monday, we really needed it, gets the burn danger down. Maybe I'll get out to the shop, get a fire going in the wood stove and tinker with something.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Happy Mother's Day to all of you Halloween Moms out there!


----------



## Hairazor

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy Mothers Day by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Copchick

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## jdubbya




----------



## Death's Door

Happy Mother's Day!

Wish we would get rain. It's been dry all last week and I have been watering the garden every night.


----------



## Pumpkin5

jdubbya said:


>


:jol: That is sort of the epitome of a face only a mother could ove. Nicely done jdubb!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

Hairazor, That song brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## scareme

OK! Nerd Alert!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gotta love a nerd And geeks, too.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

My great niece Raven finishes up her first semester at her cooking school in New York this month. Between semesters they can do internships with well-known chefs. How's this
this for a dream internship.........Raven will intern under a chef at a large beach resort on the Outer Banks in North Carolina! The place is right on the beach and they provide her
with a house to live in rent free! Everything is free.........and she gets paid for it too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The outer banks are lovely. I used to go there occasionally in the fall and winter when I lived in southern Virginia. Wouldn't go into the water because it would be too cold, but walking the beaches tourist-free was refreshing.


----------



## scareme

Goblin said:


> My great niece Raven finishes up her first semester at her cooking school in New York this month. Between semesters they can do internships with well-known chefs. How's this
> this for a dream internship.........Raven will intern under a chef at a large beach resort on the Outer Banks in North Carolina! The place is right on the beach and they provide her
> with a house to live in rent free! Everything is free.........and she gets paid for it too!


I would so do that! If I knew how to cook.

I have a massive job ahead of me, and I can't get anything done. I haven't started on the job, because it's overwhelming me. And I'm not getting anything else done because I know this big job is waiting, and it's where I should be working. I need to pull my head out, and just get started.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Baby steps, Scareme, baby steps

Midnight Syndicate is going to be producing its 18th album this year, one with a Christmas/winter solstice theme - woo hoo! It's expected to be available this fall.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Like Roxy says Scarene, take it easy. I try to break big jobs into parts or stages and focus on one stage at a time. Getting overwhelmed causes grid-lock and then nothing gets done but stress. Just like eating a chocolate bunny, ears first, then the rest of it.


----------



## Goblin

Raven's parents are very happy with the turn of events. They live in
Winston-Salem NC and she will be in the Outer Banks all summer! 

Just take it one step at a time Scareme! Everything will work out!


----------



## Copchick

Hello, Goblin!

Scareme - I really sympathize with your dilemma. I completely understand being overwhelmed. Next week, I'm on vacation and after I return from camp, I'm removing everything in my bedroom and cleaning it floor to ceiling. I have a ton of clothes and...stuff. I think I'm going to set up boxes outside the BR door for trash, Goodwill and items to be put away in another room. For papers that are no longer needed, I'm going to set up the shredder right outside the door too. I think I'm going to have to watch an episode or two of Hoarders to get me moving! What would be your motivator? Anything we can do?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's my motivation - when you finally purge crap and see all the open space, you feel better and less burdened. Of course, then you start thinking of all the things you have room for now.....:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Hello Goblin


----------



## Death's Door

Hello Goblin and also great news about your great niece. I love when a plan comes together.

Scareme - just breath and start at it little by little. I just did the same thing myself a couple of weeks ago. I tackled the left side of the closet room and pulled out a ton of clothes and things that I brought from our old house to this house when we moved in (that was 18 years ago) and just went through everything and took it over to the Goodwill in our area. The back of my truck and the passenger side was filled. Was so worth it. 

I did find the last of my bridal shower gifts in the cubby and it was a pyrex bowl with lid and was never opened and under the pyrex name stated in bold letters "It's Microwavable!" Had to laugh about that. 

Roxy - I also received an email from Midnight Syndicate and am very happy about the new cd coming out in the fall. Can't wait til they let us listen to a sample of it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm watching an episode of "My 600 Pound Life" and am appalled at how unsupportive one young woman's husband is. She's struggling to get her life under control and get healthy, and her husband is being a total jerk about it.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Every year

Looking forward to another three day weekend, and maybe I'll actually get some painting done that needs doing. Or not..... We also need to order new shutters since the ones on the house are quite faded, which is vintage in its way but not very fresh looking. 

On the plus side, we got a quote along with two other neighbors for getting our driveways redone - the contractor offered to knock $100 off each estimate if we all coordinated and got them done on the same day. Of course, the drawback there is that there will be five cars looking for a place to park on the street for 48 hours after the work is done.


----------



## IMU

WOW ... I really can't stay up late like I use to anymore. LOL :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^We stay up late all the time and definitely can't do it like we used to:jol:


----------



## Copchick

Rest in peace B.B. King. I loved listening to this man play his guitar. I could feel each note. A true legend and an inspiration for many generations. Thank you for turning me on to the blues so many years ago, B.B.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Saw that in the news this morning - RIP, BB King. He was a fabulous musician.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Kind of weird being the only member logged on at this time. 1:10 am here where I live, West Coast time. Oh well....it happens!*_


----------



## Bone Dancer

It rained last night. I know this because Frank the weather cat came in from outside all wet, and stood on my pillow early this morning. Good'ol Frank, always leting me know whats going on.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Troll Wizard said:


> _*Kind of weird being the only member logged on at this time. 1:10 am here where I live, West Coast time. Oh well....it happens!*_


:eekin:How do you know you were the only one on? I may have been on, but maybe I was being invisible. You just never can know about those things Randy....it is, after all..."Haunt"forum.....

Do you know I just found out recently that unless I "log out", I'm still showing as online even if I cut my computer off. I honestly never logged out on my computers or phone, so I guess it probably looked like I was on 24 hours a day. Isn't if funny how you learn something new every day?


----------



## Hairazor

Hummmm, I never log out


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, P5, I've been on here many a time when you weren't showing (and mods can see you even if you're "invisible"), so I'm guessing that turning off your computer takes you off line.


----------



## Pumpkin5

^:jol: Hhhhmmmm....a lot to consider. I was told that I was on the forum from several people, when I was in fact not even online. I figured that once I was logged in but didn't log off, I was still showing as logged in. (Sigh) I guess it's like the eternal question....how many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop?? (I think the correct answer is three)


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Evil Queen said:


> ***Sad News***
> 
> My husband passed away yesterday. He went into the hospital a week ago with kidney failure and was septic. After tests and treatments and a small stroke and he was still failing we decided to end his suffering and let him go in peace. The hardest decision I have ever had to make in my life but it is what he would have wanted.


I am so sad to hear your news EQ. My condolences to you and your family on your loss.


----------



## Headless

Well my 3 week stint filling in for the CEO's assistant is done. I survived! Tired though - most nights I was falling into bed before 9pm. Tomorrow I am going to have to be late into work - need to drop by the dentist as my front crown is wobbly. Not happy - don't need another big bill to pay right now!


----------



## Evil Queen

Thank you Headless.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

The power washer guy arrived in quite timely fashion this morning and our house is now getting a shower Mother Nature cooperated by pre-rinsing the house this past weekend and has kindly refrained from sending the thunderstorm that was predicted for today.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Maybe she is waiting to do a finial rinse this evening for you


----------



## RoxyBlue

That might be useful - remove the last of the soap residue:jol:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Sorry to hear that EQ. Its the hardest thing to do to let someone go. My Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Evil Queen

Thank you CrazedHaunter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

House is all clean outside now. Next on the list - exterior painting/carpentry, resurfacing of the driveway, and slab jacking (if possible) of the front porch. Yep, we're doing our part to keep the local economy healthy:googly:


----------



## Headless

Goblin said:


>


Groan - only 34 days until Winter............. And we've been getting a good taste of it already this month!!!!!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Draik41895

School's been keeping me busy, but 1st semester ends this week and we have a couple weeks off. I'm loving so far. And my pumpkins are growing great already.

oh, and I built a coffin bookshelf.


----------



## Hairazor

Coffin bookshelf yeah, a picture please


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yo, young Draik, are you going to be at MHC next week?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should have my newest feltie done in another day or two. Tough on the eyes doing close work for a couple three hours.


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ Sounds like you need a pair of those magnifying glass they sell on TV.
Then there is the old trick of looking at something far away for a few seconds to relax the eye muscles. Anyway, looking forward to your next feltie creation.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

Dark Shadows, if I remember right. It was a big after school show , about 4pm, and I think the guy there was called Barnabas. I was never a big fan for some reason.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Shadows was a favorite of ours when we were kids. We watched hoping to see Barnabas Collins get all vampy:jol:



Bone Dancer said:


> ^ Sounds like you need a pair of those magnifying glass they sell on TV.
> Then there is the old trick of looking at something far away for a few seconds to relax the eye muscles. Anyway, looking forward to your next feltie creation.


I use reading glasses and a good light, especially when working with the darker colors. I also do the "look away" thing - works equally well when playing games on a mini iPad, too.


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Copchick

Today I am planning to clean out my bedroom of everything except the furniture. I am embarrassed to say that because everything else has been a priority in my life, my room has been at the bottom of the priority list. It is horrendous and I can't stand looking at it any longer. So I am going to put my music on and I will take things out and put them into piles of "Donate, Shred, Attic and WTF Do I Do With This?" areas in my hallway. My biggest hurdle will be the distraction of discovering something that "I lost". I'm giving myself three days to complete this task. Already I'm starting to sweat just thinking about the amount of work ahead of me, but I have to break this cycle of collecting clutter. So, here I go...wish me luck.

Oh, forgot to mention that I am rewarding myself when it's all done. I picked up "American Sniper" the other day and haven't seen it yet. I have vowed not to watch it until I have completed my task.


----------



## Hairazor

Luck ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

You will feel so much better after you've purged the room of stuff and things, CC. Really, it's very freeing to make space for yourself.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Good luck Tina. I think the WTF pile would be my biggest one because storage space around here is a problem. May the force be with you, and anything else that might help.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Good Luck T! I know you can do it. I like the way you have played it so you have a reward waiting. (And you will love the movie, I just watched it last night) I've been "spring" cleaning since February. (What a pain!) But we have hauled off 8 trailers full of junk. I seriously think I could become a hoarder if left to my own devices. Luckily my husband is anal retentive and doesn't like clutter... I guess that is a good thing?!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Going to go look soon at some puppies being fostered by the group from whom we adopted Willow. The mother is a lab mix (true Heinz 57) and the father is unknown, so no telling what the pups are going to turn into:jol:


----------



## Copchick

^ Oh, how exciting! Are you going today?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, not today We need to coordinate with the foster family as to a good date for a visit. The pups are only 4 weeks old, so we wouldn't be taking one home quite yet


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Troll Wizard

*Remember those who have served and are serving today!*


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Copchick

I remember as a child always having flags flying on Memorial Day. My mom used to dress up my bike with red, white and blue streamers in the wheel spokes and hanging off the handle bars. It marked the beginning of summer. As I got older, I understood what Memorial Day was about and I appreciate the freedom I have. I decorated my yard this morning with dozens of American flags, it looks and feels great.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I have spent most of today working on my first new tombstone in 2 years. Maybe the end of my slump? We shall see...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing more difficult than trying to decide between two equally appealing puppies.

the final two by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Death's Door

Roxy - They are cuties. I was at at bbq yesterday and they adopted a black lab puppy. She had a good disposition and had big paws for a female lab. She fell asleep in my lap after the kids played with her. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Hairazor

Totally tough choice Roxy, they are adorable


----------



## Copchick

Well, if you can't decide between the two, get both. They are both adorable! I bet they have puppy breath. I miss puppy breath. My two have that "just ate a corpse" breath.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> Well, if you can't decide between the two, get both. They are both adorable! I bet they have puppy breath. I miss puppy breath. My two have that "just ate a corpse" breath.


:lolkin:^I find that incredibly hilarious! I call my grown dog's noxious odoriferous breath, "shrimp breath"....very similar to corpse breath, but with the redolent added aroma of low tide in the salt flats.

I'd pick the brown one with the black mask, Roxy....I love a mask on most anything! But whichever one you love the most will be the one for you.


----------



## scareme

You're doing fine Oklahoma, Oklahoma OK!










This was taken in my back yard today. Rick was taking the dogs out to pee and we thought we lost one. Here's Rick saying he found him


----------



## Goblin

I like the brown one with the black face. He looks like he has some shepard
mixed in him.


----------



## Death's Door

Scareme - I was just reading about the flooding that is going on with Oklahoma and Texas. Take care and get Rick out of that "puddle"! 

Just watched the service people perform the 21 gun salute followed up with taps and the bagpipes at the cemetary across my street. They're are three cemetaries in my town.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rick, NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The litter these pups come from pretty clearly was the product of more than one father, so no telling what the little ones will turn into eventually. We put our name on the sable female who looks as if she might have some shepherd in her, but the little black female was definitely a contender as well:jol: If we were retired, we'd likely go for both.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## deadSusan

What nice kitties!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Poor little fella.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Well, if you can't decide between the two, get both. They are both adorable! I bet they have puppy breath. I miss puppy breath. My two have that "just ate a corpse" breath.


Death breath.



Death's Door said:


> Scareme - I was just reading about the flooding that is going on with Oklahoma and Texas.


 Yeah, it sucks.. mainly to the north at the Red River but there are some counties to the east flooding as well. Never seen (or heard of) so much rain here. I think the total this year is close to 40".


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, it's almost time for lunch. Nothing like having a lot of stuff to do to make the morning fly by.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Goblin said:


>


Frank bings them back still alive sometimes. Birds, mice, chipmunks, then it's like, "there ya go, it's all yours". Then I get to play, catch the what ever it is. Thanks Frank.


----------



## deadSusan

Frank is just thanking you for being a good person!


----------



## scareme




----------



## Bone Dancer

^ I have always hoped we were an alien science project. First I hope they get a good grade and second they don't just throw it away when there done.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Speaking of adoptions......









I've adopted Roxy's Pumpkin Squid into my prop family! He looks better then the pictures!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^He's going to be very happy with you


----------



## Hairazor

That pumpkin Squid is hot!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Three of the greats!


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, I would invite Copchick for sure because she would know how to protect and you because we might be able to outrun you, heehee


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ lmao!


----------



## Death's Door

Hairazor said:


> Goblin, I would invite Copchick for sure because she would know how to protect and you because we might be able to outrun you, heehee


LOL!!!!! Oh man did I need that today. Good one! Having a rough day at the homestead being alone with my thoughts. It's so bad that I have everything to work on my skull pumpkin and no desire to touch it. I hate being unemployed.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hairazor said:


> Goblin, I would invite Copchick for sure because she would know how to protect and you because we might be able to outrun you, heehee


Yes indeed. In dangerous situations, always be with someone you can out run.


----------



## Copchick

You guys are so funny! I got your back Gobby.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor, you know you're not supposed to run with scissors.


----------



## Goblin

Really Hairazor....... There we were up on the fourth floor......One little sound
and a minute later you were driving away with tires squealing!

Did you forget what The ghosthunters told you.............


----------



## Hairazor

^ Can't believe you trusted me with the keys, Bwahahahaha!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Crunchy Cheetos - It's what's for lunch:jol:


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Crunchy Cheetos - It's what's for lunch:jol:


Cheetohs is the official snack that is at the Jersey Devil M&T when we get together. We have a lot of good vittles that show up but it's always the Cheetohs that we eat the first.


----------



## Goblin

I'm Fiery Sorcery!

Seen a black snake in the backyard this afternoon! It was about 3-4 foot long. Four
little birds almost landed where it was, but saw it at the last minute and hovered there
for a minute or two, flapping their wings, then landed on the fence. One of them landed
a few feet away from it and I was sure it was a goner, but it seen it and joined the others
on the fence. It finally went through the fence back into the woods.


----------



## Death's Door

I'm Seductive Obsession


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Cryptic Caster


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Amen to this!


----------



## Hairazor

Cryptic Sorcery here


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mine is "Exhausted-But-Really-Enjoyed-The-Midwest-Haunters-Convention":googly:


----------



## bobzilla

So true huh? 

QUOTE=Pumpkin5;829716]:jol: Amen to this!








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

So far today...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dammit, I just ate some chocolate. Now I'm doomed!:googly:


----------



## Troll Wizard

RoxyBlue said:


> Dammit, I just ate some chocolate. Now I'm doomed!:googly:


_*Hey...I'm right there with ya! My wife made some homemade chocolate banana bread today! I don't think I will wake up tomorrow morning! LOL!*_


----------



## Goblin

Mine even wore the mask!


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Mine is "Exhausted-But-Really-Enjoyed-The-Midwest-Haunters-Convention":googly:


Would like to go one of these years. Did you meet any Hauntforum members while you were there? I know Devil (Mark) was going.

Just read the Betsy Palmer (Mrs. Jason Voorhees) died at 88 this weekend. RIP Betsy. :voorhees:


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ Man... I thought she was dead.


----------



## jdubbya

Haven't posted much lately but still lurking around. Seems I have to do battle with some cancer that showed up in my prostate. I've known about it for awhile now, since it was suspected/discovered during a recent physical and subsequent biopsy. I'll be having surgery next Thursday and likely be in the hospital for a few days, followed by a few weeks of recovery at home. They're going to remove the gland using the robotic DaVinci technique, which is akin to being probed by aliens. Rather nifty machine and supposedly less bleeding/recovery time/post op pain, and no big scar from a large incision. lewlew (Mark) and I are already planning our second joint venture haunt and he was over last week and we mapped out the yard and driveway so we'll have a head start while I'm laid up. Couldn't ask for a better friend and fellow haunter (I'm sucking up as he'll need to do all the heavy lifting for awhile!).That will give me incentive to get up and around as soon as possible! So, any good vibes, mojo, voodoo, prayers etc will be appreciated. I'll feel better once it's over and I know they were able to get it all and that it hasn't spread outside the prostate itself although at this point it looks good. I'll spend a good deal of my recovery time on the computer so hope to post a bit more and hopefully about Halloween stuff. Wish me luck!
The DaVinci robotic surgery device









The surgeon works the controls from this console. his hands aren't even inside of me


----------



## Copchick

judbbya - I'm sorry to hear you've been diagnosed with cancer. Sounds like you're underway with plans to keep your mind busy since you can't do physical things for a while. I'm sending positive thoughts, prayers, crossed fingers and toes, good luck and good karma your way. Sounds like lewlew is going to be your rock to keep you thinking positive and with incentive to get your haunt in place for this year. Great friends are the best for quicker healing and recovery.


----------



## Hairazor

Jdubbya, bummer, what a pooy start to summer! Sounds, however, like you have a positive out look which they say makes for quicker recovery. Prayers for full successful surgery and quick recovery!


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Jdubbya - I will be praying for you and sending good karma your way. With your positive attitude, you will do well with recovery. It's really something what they can do these days with those machines. lewlew is a sweetie and I 'm glad that you are working together again on the haunt. It's good to have a partner in crime.


----------



## deadSusan

Wow so sorry to hear about your diagnosis. Please take care of yourself and tell the surgeon to take care of you too. I plan to send plenty of positive vibes your way.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, that's one scary-looking machine, JD!:googly:

As a cancer survivor myself, I can tell you that a good sense of humor will be your best friend when dealing with this illness - well, second to lewlew, of course:jol: I know you're a man of strength and you'll get through this. You'll be in our thoughts and feel free to PM me if you need to chat.



Death's Door said:


> Would like to go one of these years. Did you meet any Hauntforum members while you were there? I know Devil (Mark) was going.


We did, indeed - badger, Diabolik, Highbury, Uruk-Hai, kprimm, Ed of Midnight Syndicate, among others - and ran into Devil while we were there.


----------



## Goblin

Sorry to hear about your cancer Jdubbya. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Evil Queen

Will be praying for you jdubbya. Stay positive.


----------



## Spooky1

jdubbya, may you have a complete and speedy recovery. Hope the robots wait until after your surgery to take over the world.


----------



## jdubbya

Thank you all for the well wishes. Truly appreciated.This getting old crap is for the birds! My youngest graduates from high school on Thursday so I wanted to wait until after that, but the waiting is the hardest part. I guess being home for 5-6 weeks in the summer isn't the worst thing either. Hoping to be up and around as soon as possible.


----------



## Hairazor

It was one of these days--


----------



## Goblin

Earth vs the Hairy Werewolves!


----------



## Copchick

Attack of the Flesh Eating Swamp Beasts - now showing at a theater near you.

Hope today is a different outcome for you HR!


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks Copchick, sometimes you just shake your head and move on.

Beware the Death Bots (I have no middle name)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Attack of the Disco Vampires - I'd pay to see it


And nothing like coming back to a desk piled with things to do after a vacation.....:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Earth vs the Massive Swamp Beasts. 
I think I seen that one on Mystery Theater 3000.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I loved Mystery Science Theater!


----------



## deadSusan

I love MST too. I think I ran across a rerun on one of the new "regular" not satellite tv channels.

My movie is Curse of the Massive Zombies. I was hoping for Return of the Overly Keen Sock Puppets...sigh. I hope someone has that one.


----------



## Death's Door

Death by disco boy bands is my monster movie. Oh the horror!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Especially with those puppy needle teeth:jol:

If it doesn't stop raining soon and dry a bit, our yard is going to look like a jungle. The plants and grass are loving this weather, and it shows.


----------



## Spooky1

My Monster movie: Curse of the Windy Muffins!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is National Doughnut Day. Sounds like a good excuse for going over to Dunkin' Donuts and indulging in some calorific treats, especially since they are offering a free doughnut when you purchase any beverage today (while supplies last):jol:

http://www.dunkindonuts.com/DDBlog/2015/06/five_ways_to_properl.html#sthash.0Vbwd550.dpbs


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:In just a few hours we'll know if we have a Triple Crown Winner. Come on American Pharoah!! Oh...I hope, I hope.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got home from a looong rehearsal this afternoon, opened the refrigerator to take out some eggs, and noticed they were much warmer to the touch than they should be. I adjusted the setting and Spooky1 cleared some dust from underneath the fridge, then put a thermometer inside. It was reading about 58 degrees F, which is a pleasant temperature for a fall day but not so good for food that needs to be kept cold. Waiting now to see if it shows any signs of getting down to the correct temperature.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, I'm the only one here.....
(hee, hee) I'll move the furniture around, no one will ever know.


----------



## Spooky1

Hey where's my favorite chair?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's the sofa doing on that wall?!? 


Going to see our selected puppy again today. She's a little more than 6 weeks old now, so this will give us a better idea of personality and (maybe) potential size


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:William....it is mean to play tricks on your friends on a Sunday. Roxy I am so happy for you and Spooky. Puppies are the best thing in the whole world!


----------



## Bone Dancer

*Acually kittens are,, but we won't go into that.

(Frank made me say that)*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Even Frank would fall in love with this face:

IMG_1476 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

You can do some serious snuggling with that sweetie Roxy. Name yet?


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Even Frank would fall in love with this face:
> 
> IMG_1476 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Awwwwwwwwwww


----------



## RoxyBlue

Her name is Abby and we'll be taking her home in a couple weeks


----------



## bobzilla

She is cute as cute can be! 
Can you send me a bottle with her puppy breath please


----------



## Goblin

Cute puppy Roxy.

I was watching "Day the world ended" Saturday night. It was one of those nuclear war
end of the world films and it reminded me of when I was in elementary school and some
people came to the school and gave us all these pamplets and material on building a 
bomb shelter in your basement to give out parents. I guess their philosophy was if you 
can't scare the adults........scare the kids! Of course, their thinking was you'd only have
to stay in the bomb shelter 3 weeks and then it would be okay to come out! My favorite
was "In the event of a nuclear explosion get under out desks!" Not sure what good that
was supposed to do! lol.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Right, the old "duck and cover" thing. Ya right, that will save you.
I think I seen a movie called "The day after", totally depressing. Kinda made you feel like being at ground zero was the best plan.
The people at that time had no concept of what they were dealing with.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I had the same "in case of attack, go under the desk" training thing when I was in elementary school in southern California. That way we were protected from flying glass at least And does anyone from that era remember this ditty?

Hit the dirt, join the crowd
Mama, look, a mushroom cloud!


----------



## Hairazor

I remember one time when I was in grade school, they loaded the whole school on buses and took us miles away and gave us sack lunches. This was to save us from nuclear attack. Even then I can remember thinking, how much warning would we need in order for the school to make sack lunches for everyone, load the buses and drive us miles away!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Also, my best friend's dad built a bomb shelter under his driveway. I remember thinking as a kid that it was really cool except it did not appear to have a flushing toilet. I'm not sure how bodily elimination was going to work under those circumstances, but perhaps that was the least of his worries.


----------



## Lord Homicide

The company I work for was modernizing some elementary schools in SD that were built in the 50s. Two of the schools had fallout shelters that were never documented on drawings so, to say the least, it was shock when we uncovered a door underground. Over the years, any signage or external doorways leading into the shelters were removed or covered up. The bigger shock were all the supplies stock piled like rations, canned food, etc. A few geiger counters were discovered too which was pretty cool. Kind of like finding an old treasure chest.

The only "get under the desk" training we had was to survive an earthquake.


----------



## Copchick

Went off the grid for a few days. Flea markets and garage sales rock. 

Roxy, Abby is such a wittle sweetie! Adorable.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Flea markets and garage sales are a great place to find prop materials.


----------



## Hairazor

I love a good flea market!


----------



## Spooky1

I remember going on a field trip to a civil defense shelter when I was in elementary school. Quite an adventure for a little kid.











Or a more modern version


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> I had the same "in case of attack, go under the desk" training thing when I was in elementary school in southern California. That way we were protected from flying glass at least And does anyone from that era remember this ditty?
> 
> Hit the dirt, join the crowd
> Mama, look, a mushroom cloud!


I didn't remember it till you mentioned it! :jol:


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> I remember one time when I was in grade school, they loaded the whole school on buses and took us miles away and gave us sack lunches. This was to save us from nuclear attack. Even then I can remember thinking, how much warning would we need in order for the school to make sack lunches for everyone, load the buses and drive us miles away!!


Well, at least you wouldn't gone out hungry!


----------



## Goblin

I remember taking the imformation home and showing it to my father. He looked 
it over and shook his head. I asked him if he was gonna build one and he said no.
I asked him why not and he replied "It wouldn't last 10 minutes in
a nuclear explosion!" My father was a machinist's machinist. He could look at
blueprints and tell you if it would work or not and what changes needed to be
made to make it work right.

In World War II he worked at one of the machine shops around the country that
were making parts for the atomic bomb. They never knew what it was they'd
been working on till after the bomb was dropped. It was so hush hush nobody
knew what the other's were working on. Daddy said all he knew was that he was
making some sort of rings the size of a silver dollar.


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue

June 9 is Donald Duck Day - He first appeared in "The Wise Hen" on June 9, 1934.


----------



## Copchick

Bone Dancer said:


> Flea markets and garage sales are a great place to find prop materials.


At one of the garage sales, I found a gray coverall suit...just like Michael Myers! So, of course I just had to get it. My plan is to make a MM prop.


----------



## Hairazor

So cool ^


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

June 10 is National Iced Tea Day. According to the internet, the first known appearance of iced tea occurred at the St Louis World Fair in 1904. It was too hot for anyone to be interested in buying hot tea to drink, so the vendor (English tea plantation owner Richard Blechynden) iced the tea and sold it cold. The rest is history

Have to say, though, I've never liked iced tea. The beauty of air-conditioned buildings is that you can drink your tea hot all year round.


----------



## Copchick

Today and tomorrow I am attending training for Project Lifesaver. It is a wonderful program that assists in findings loved ones who have wondered off. These individuals can be autistic, have Down's Syndrome, have Alzheimer's or a brain injury. The person who is at risk wears a transmitter which has a radio frequency number. When that person who is enrolled in this program wonders off and 911 is called, someone who has been trained in using a receiver will tune into their specific frequency and begin a search. This can reduce the search time from hours or days to minutes. This is a link to a recent success with the program. http://wiat.com/2015/06/10/project-lifesaver-helps-locate-missing-family-member/. Our program is through the Allegheny County District Attorney's office. Here is a link for Project Lifesaver. If you or anyone you know can benefit from it, have them look into it; it saves lives. http://www.projectlifesaver.org/


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, I really like how you get so enthusiastic about learning new things in your line of work! Pittsburgh is lucky to have you


----------



## RoxyBlue

These rehearsals that run past 11PM make getting up in the morning to go to work really hard....


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Our new driveway looks fabulous, as do the driveways of three of our neighbors that were done the same day. The drawback is that no one can park in the fabulous driveways for 48 hours, which put a whole lot of cars out on the street last night. I felt as if I were driving through a sardine can when I got back from rehearsal last night.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm back and checking in. 
I've made a full recovery, and I'm still sadly behind on props. That being said, I have two costumes to work on. 

My sister says she wants to join me this for for haunting...as Glinda the Good Witch. Yes, that's right...we're doing Wizard of Oz. As we're sisters guess what i'm going to be. *insert wicked witch chuckle*

Sadly, she's not willing to dress the part for the Halloween party at the college. so that means a second look for me.

I've been thinking about joining the world of cosplay for a while and so I've chosen another look for myself. I've begun dabbling in Steampunk. I've had a look in mind and I'm beginning to put things together to make it happen.

That's about it for me for now. A shopping trip is needed today!


----------



## Hairazor

Be sure and post your Steampunk look, I Love Steampunk!
And glad for recovery


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have no excuses for being sadly behind on props......

Good to see you back, DA!


----------



## Death's Door

Glad you're back DA! Do what you can when it comes to props. Try not to stress - you have been dealing with a lot this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is Red Rose Day, which made me think of romance, which made me decide to see if something appropriate could be found on YouTube, which ended up with my finding this video on first date advice:jol:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Dark Angel 27

*heavy sigh* You have no idea how much I agree with you, Gobby. This holiday season is really gonna suck for me.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Goblin said:


>


:jol:There are Gobs....just talk to them like they are sitting across from you. They are right there. They are angels now....and angels see everything. It's like your own little cheering section, in Heaven.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our Thursday preview and Friday opening for the production of "Ruddigore" went really well, so I think we're going to have a good run of shows this weekend and next.

And I'm soooo happy I don't have to get up early tomorrow.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Bone Dancer

Rainy cool day, maybe some hot tea and a nap are in order.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's 1:00PM and we just finished breakfast - love a leisurely morning


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, and I thought I was being " leisurely ".


----------



## Copchick

HR - I love that post. It made me laugh!

I am so frustrated with myself. I lost my wallet today. I paid for my lunch, walked back out to my patrol car and left, and I don't remember seeing it after that. I didn't realize I didn't have a wallet until I was home but going to get propane at the store. I came all the way back home, thinking I just left it there; nope. I've looked everywhere. I called the PM Sgt. and asked him to search my work car like he was searching for drugs, still didn't find it. I called the restaurant, but they know me and they didn't see it. This was my black, nicely worn, leather badge wallet I've had for over twenty years. Yep, had my badge in it; also my license, my city ID, my insurance card, my debit card. I did call the bank right away. It can all be replaced, but it's such a pain. I am still hopeful though that it's in plain sight and I can't see it. Hopefully St. Anthony will hear me, my mom, my aunt, my neighbor, etc. Keep your fingers crossed that it turns up!


----------



## Bone Dancer

CC, that is my worse nightmare. All your important stuff is in there and a major pain to replace as you said. I have had it fall out of my back pocket when I was getting dressed and falling out when I was getting out of the van. Both time it was still were it feel but not before having a panic attack. Sure hope you find it all safe and sound.


----------



## Copchick

Whoo hooooo!!!! My wallet has been returned! My station called late last night and said someone in my neighborhood had found it. I called him and within minutes I had my wallet. He was a young man who was walking home from the store and found it on the side of the road a few blocks from my house. He said when he saw it was an officer's wallet, he thought it was lost while chasing some bad guy. I laughed and said it wasn't quite as dramatic as that, but with my absentee mind, had most likely had set it on top of the roof of my car and drove away. He called my station when he found my business card inside. I had put that in there just for that reason, in case it would lose it.

Thank you St. Anthony and to an honest young man with integrity.


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ Glad to hear it Tina.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Yay Tina! It's okay to do the Happy Dance now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a great relief for you, CC. Of course, when a charge for a new car comes through on your credit card statement, you'll know who to look for:googly::jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Nice to know there are good people out there Copchick, glad the wallet episode had a good resolution


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:^Yay Tina! It's okay to do the Happy Dance now!


Was that dancing? I thought you were killing cockroaches!


----------



## Goblin

Glad you got your wallet back Copchick!

Heard a funny joke last night................

1st man: My wife's an angel!

2nd man: Your lucky! Mine's still alive!


----------



## RoxyBlue

June 15 is Smile Power Day. It's also my brother Rick's birthday - turned 60 today


----------



## Bone Dancer

Very humid today, I dont do humid.


----------



## heresjohnny

2 more stinking weeks until vacation!! Should have honey dos done! Time to start building (I hope)!


----------



## RoxyBlue

This feltie is based on Sir Despard Murgatroyd, a bad baronet of Ruddigore. The opera, BTW, is one that Halloween fans can get behind - it has ghosts that come to life and baronets plagued by a witch's curse. It's also very funny.

Sir Despard Murgatroyd by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nicely done, it seems to me that each one is more detailed than the last.
Your getting good at this kido.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hairazor

Sir M is quite the fellow, Roxy. You have a real talent for these characters.


----------



## deadSusan

Sir Murgatroyd looks very dastardly!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thank you, my dears! Sir Despard is indeed a classic melodramatic villain in many ways, although he has (in his own words) the heart of a little child The actor who is playing his part in our current production of "Ruddigore" is known for his wardrobe of mustaches; hence, the exaggerated handlebars.


----------



## Hairazor

Has anyone been watching Skin Wars? (I think on the Gameshownetwork) These artists do body painting that makes me drool. Sweetie even likes to watch it and put in his 2 cents worth.


----------



## Goblin

I like Sir Murgatroyd, Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, Goblin


----------



## Copchick

Once again, Roxy you've outdone yourself with Sir M.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin, that brings to mind a little ditty we used to sing as kids:

Beans, beans, the musical fruit
The more you eat, the more you toot
The more you toot, the better you feel
So eat your beans at every meal

There is a more colorful version of the lyrics, but I shall refrain from adding them here:jol:


----------



## Goblin

I always heard it go...........

Beans, beans, they're good for the heart
The more you eat the more you fart!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That's the more colorful version We weren't allowed to say that as kids, at least not where an adult could hear us.


June 18 is:

Go Fishing Day

International Panic Day - For haunters, this actually occurs in October

International Picnic Day 

National Splurge Day - Also for haunters, occurs whenever you see that "must have" prop

Ramadan


----------



## Bone Dancer

Summer is offically here, I turned my AC on for the first time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Four more shows to go this weekend and then I'll be done for the summer with theater commitments other than board meetings. Good thing, because we'll have a puppy underfoot in about a week - there goes uninterrupted sleep for a while:googly:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

It's been a real busy, stressful and emotional week. My uncle Bill passed away last Sunday. He never married and didn't have any children, so as his niece, I took care of the arrangements. Some of you probably may already know but if not, let me tell you all to make a will. Even some form of letter of intent for your wishes. Between me, my mom and my uncle's very good friend, we made the decisions and such. Now I have to petition the court to be the administrator of his estate. He really didn't have alot but just to make contact with the bank, take car of his car and his lease will need to handled by me with legal permission.

The great thing about our family is that we have open communication with each other to make sure we're all on the same page with things. There hasn't been any misunderstandings or hurt feelings. With my line of work, I see the most horrible things people do and say to each other when there's a loved one who has passed. I don't know how things can get to that point. I'm so glad I have the family that I do.

You never know when the last time you talk to someone will be the last contact you have with them. Hug your family and friends and let them know how much they mean to you. And make a will!


----------



## Hairazor

So sorry to hear of your loss. It is sad when families are torn apart at a solumn time (or any time). Glad your family connects well.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry for your loss CC. Isn't it nice when family can get along at such a stressful time in our lives.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm sorry for your loss, CC, and glad to hear you have such a good, supportive family. Death brings out the best and worst in people, and you're fortunate to have the best.


----------



## Goblin

Sorry about the loss of your Uncle Bill, CC.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Abby's foster mom sent us a new picture - our little girl is about 8 weeks old now. We'll be picking her up next Saturday.

Abby crop by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ahhhh to cute, and I'm a cat person


----------



## Copchick

Roxy, Abby's a beauty. Love that face!


----------



## Spooky1

CC, sorry to hear about your Uncle. Glad there is no family drama to go with the loss.


----------



## Hairazor

This afternoon my oldest daughter and I went to Greek Fest. We ate Gyro, stuffed grapeleaf and a macaroni dish. Then we watched the dancers. They started to do the wedding dance. About 1/2 way through they said everyone join in. So I did. First this way then a bit back and repeat. Had my Birkenstocks on and was surprised I didn't lose one but had fun "OPA"!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor, I just saw this: "Always give 100% unless you're giving blood"


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

^ Must have been some kind of guard dog training thing....

Waking past fifteen dogs and though a water puddle, that is one tough cat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I bet Frank the Cat could do it, too


----------



## Spooky1

Verizon sucks. They've moved Chiller to the most expensive plan, so we no longer get the Chiller channel. I won't spend $25 more a month just to get Chiller.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I remember when you didn't have to pay anything to watch TV. Of course, back then you only had something like 6 channels and TVs had rabbit ears

Speaking of TV, Turner Classic Movies is running a lot of Christopher Lee movies. I'm getting a Dracula fix today.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Big storm moving in, time to batten down the hatches. Frank will be inside right after the first loud thunder clap...
He will say he is just check on me, but I know better.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hairazor

Years ago we had a very macho cat and the wilder the storm got the antsier he got till he made you let him outside in the thick of it. You wouldn't see him till the next morning!


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> ^I remember when you didn't have to pay anything to watch TV. Of course, back then you only had something like 6 channels and TVs had rabbit ears
> 
> Speaking of TV, Turner Classic Movies is running a lot of Christopher Lee movies. I'm getting a Dracula fix today.


I remember when it was a cable box and it still only had a couple of channels on it. I was also watching the Christopher Lee movie marathon today on TCM.

Tonight, while I was putting the trash out, my yard started to light up with lightning bugs. My first lightning bug sighting of the summer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Coincidence alert - we were taking our evening walk and talking about things that are signs of summer, such as cicadas droning. Spooky1 mentioned that he hadn't seen any lightning bugs yet, those being a sign of warm weather as well. Within a few minutes, we started spotting them left and right. They must have heard him and decided to put on a show


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Temps will be in the 90s today with a "feels like 105" warning. Yep, summer is here:googly: Evening walks are definitely going to be pushed closer to sundown if this continues.....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:I'm right there with you Roxy, we've had temps in the high 90's to 103 for the last three weeks. I was hoping for a mild June, but no such luck. The humidity is so high, I don't even know why I bother fixing my hair in the mornings.


----------



## deadSusan

You are so lucky to have lightning bugs. I remember them when we visited the grandparents during the summer. They lived in Illinois. 

Keep cool!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Now days I just see a few lightning bugs. When the family first moved out here back in '65 there were lots of them. I remember running and catching them and put them in a jar and then letting them all go at once. Fun times to be sure.


----------



## Pumpkin5

^:undecidekin:Could be pesticides....we have a TON of fireflies here. Some nights I have to pull the black out shades down or the constant blinking keeps me awake. I'm one of those weird people that needs total black out to sleep well.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sooooo, no Jack Skelington night light then.


----------



## Goblin

Most of the fireflies used to be gone around here but they suddenly made a
comeback! Ever see them all gether in a tree when it rains? Looks like Christmas! 
The June bugs are all gone nowadays. We use to catch them as
kids, tie strings to them and fly them like airplanes. Japenese beetles were a
nuisance, I'm glad they're gone!

Well, got to go to the heart doctor for a check up today. Keep your fingers
crossed!


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin5 said:


> ^:undecidekin:Could be pesticides....we have a TON of fireflies here. Some nights I have to pull the black out shades down or the constant blinking keeps me awake. I'm one of those weird people that needs total black out to sleep well.


Ohhhhhh PunkyPoo, how many times do I have to tell you I was just kidding
about them being ghosts with lanterns?


----------



## RoxyBlue

This is a charming story about a police officer's dad instincts taking over at a crash scene:

http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/23/us/officer-comforts-little-girl/index.html


----------



## deadSusan

I recall seeing this accident in our local headlines, but I didn't realize it had gone national. Too many of these accidents happening on our roads and it's a miracle the little girl is okay. Kudos to the police officer!


----------



## Goblin

Went to the heart doctor today. BP was excellent. EKG looked good. He
increased my Enalapril from 5 to 10 MG and I need to take it twice a day.
In four weeks I go back for my yearly heart scan. It will tell me how my
heart is functioning and if it's getting any better.

I heard that Justin Bieber is gonna star in a remake of the old Leave to
Beaver series.........only they're gonna call it Leave it to Bieber! :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good news about the heart and blood pressure, Goblin!

June 25 is:

Log Cabin Day - I pass one on my way to work every day. It has some of the most crooked lines I've ever seen on a house. 

National Catfish Day - Love me some fried catfish!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Goblin on the check up, keep up the good work


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just saw an article on CNN.com ranking Iceland as the most peaceful country in the world. Glaciers and volcanos must be a good influence on temperament

Australia, New Zealand, and Canada are also in the top 10 list, so now for everyone who is looking to retire somewhere pleasant, you have some excellent choices.


----------



## deadSusan

What is this word "retire" you speak of?:googly:

Congratulations on the good heart check up Goblin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

deadSusan said:


> What is this word "retire" you speak of?:googly:


Something along the line of "ease back and only work when I feel like it":jol:

Speaking of work, I hate it when a co-worker vents to me over something I can't fix as opposed to venting to the person who can fix it. I suppose they consider it safer that way, but it doesn't really do them any good and it certainly doesn't do me any good.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Your most likely right Roxy, your a safe target. Perhaps if you vent right back at them they would take it else where next time. But somehow I don't think thats in your nature. Your just to nice a person.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I see I have you fooled as to my true nature:googly:

I don't lose it at work too often, but when I do, people find it scary. That's the benefit of not getting mad very often - people take it seriously when you do.


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ I'll bet they all stay away from you for the next few days too. 
( please note I am at a safe distance when I make comments like this too )


----------



## Copchick

Great news Goblin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(quietly building massive trebuchet and aiming it in Bone Dancer's general direction):googly:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Tomorrow is puppy pick-up day And, since thunderstorms are predicted for most of the weekend, we get to see if she has any issues with loud badda-booms.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Going to get the new puppy today!


----------



## Hairazor

^ We will need pics


----------



## Spooky1

Of course we'll post pics. Her name is Abby (Normal) 

61a0ce573 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

c7a20b3 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Copchick

Roxy and Spooky, Abby is just a little sweetie. She's adorable! I love that look she's giving in the second picture. Have fun this weekend with her.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, CC Right now she's voicing some objections to being in her playpen, which we are ignoring while preparing dinner.

She's got a pretty good howl for a puppy:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

That face on Abby, I just want to scratch behind her ears


----------



## Goblin

He reminds me of the puppy daddy brought home once. He named him Pup. He lived
151/2 years!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Abby is sleeping - if I were smart, I'd take this opportunity to nap myself before she wakes up again


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

Roxy - will you be taking Abby to work or is she staying home for now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

That is one sweet looking spider, Goblin!

CC, yes, she will be going to work with me. Sookie and Skyler are kept up to date on their vaccinations and Abby just had her second round of immunizations today. She did better with staying in the backseat of the car this morning (I'm using a doggie hammock) and settling down within a few minutes, so hopefully the commute will be manageable.

Her interactions with the two older (and bigger) dogs will need to be monitored and I'll be running her outside every couple of hours to head off any potential accidents in the office. Should make getting any actual work done a challenge, but I'll remind my boss (Skyler's owner) that he campaigned heavily for a puppy


----------



## Death's Door

Goblin - That is a cool pic of the "Love Spider"

Roxy - Abby is a cutie and will probably keep you and Spooky on your toes for a while getting used to her home environment and the work surroundings. She is adorable. Man, if I had the puppy cuteness look, could you imagine what I could get away with!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue

We were actually able to sleep until 6AM this morning - that's progress!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

^ Thanks Gobby, I feel so much better about myself now.
Now if the voices in my head would stop getting into arguments with each other.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Abby got to meet Skyler today, the resident grumpy old office lab. The meeting was successful - Skyler even did the "play with me" pose, although at 60+ pounds, play with her has to be supervised.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

I'm sure that's how Frank sees himself.


----------



## Headless

Hey everyone! Just spent a ridiculous amount of time catching up on some news. Roxy & Spooky - Abby is just gorgeous! I'm sure she will bring you many years of joy.

Not much to report from here. Still waiting for Shane's surgeries and just trying to get by week to week. Life has thrown us quite a few challenges but I'm still standing so far. We've had yet another house sale fall through which was devastating. I'm just approaching life one day at a time at the moment - it's about all I can manage.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Must find the will to build a prop.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One day at a time is the wisest way to go when life seems overwhelming, Headless. I'm sorry to hear about the house sale falling through. It's stressful even when it goes relatively smoothly.

Haunti, from your lips to God's ears I have the will to build but time seems to be in short supply due to constant puppy watching. If I can get one tombstone done before October, I'll feel as if I've done well:jol:


----------



## Copchick

Thought for the day...










Karma showed up at work yesterday and paid my jerk coworker a visit. Yep, Karma is sweet to watch while it all is in motion. It was a good day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^My version of karma goes like this: people plant landmines when trying to undermine you, then end up stepping on them themselves All you have to do is stand back and watch. I've seen it happen many a time in work places.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, we're finally completely moved into our new house. I am exhausted.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats, Bio!


----------



## Hairazor

Just in time for the 4th Bio


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to hear that, Bio! Moving is such a pain.


----------



## Hairazor

I posted this on a post in front of my neighbor's yard. Let's see how many takers I get


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I'll take one!:jol:

End of week one with the new puppy. She's gained a pound, learned "Sit" and "Come" (although sometimes she thinks about that one), and is working on "Down". The constant supervision and lack of uninterrupted sleep at night are a bit trying, but I keep reminding myself that this, too, shall pass:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

0ne word at a time Roxy, remember she only speaks dog. Have you tried barking, you know, kinda meet her half way.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm making baby steps towards two props today. I'm awaiting parts but its a start!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

Hauntiholik said:


> I'm making baby steps towards two props today. I'm awaiting parts but its a start!


Good for you Heather. I'm just getting started myself.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## deadSusan

Well in case anyone needed a pumpkin fix, this is what I found when I went to Hobby Lobby on July 4th!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pumpkins in the store already?!?! Wow!

Haunti, you go, girl! You are two props ahead of me, and I can't even blame waiting for parts to excuse my lack of progress. I have scraps of foam insulation just crying out to me from our basement.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just had the roof inspected and it appears that the previous replacement done about 13 years ago (before we bought the house) was less than stellar in terms of quality. That one was done as part of a claim for hail damage and I suspect the insurance company went cheap where they could.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Gasp!!!! an insurance company going cheap on a replacement, hard to believe.

To hot for me today. Order of the day, AC and ice cream, repeat as needed.
Rain tonight and cooler tomorrow though


----------



## Hauntiholik

Why do people look at me funny when I say I really, really, really want a used embalming machine?


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ Geee Heather, I found two on E-bay (who knew)
Turner model PE-71 ($249) and Zephyr model ($79)
only a couple days left so you will have to hurry.

I'm sure they look at you funny because they just don't know you like we do.


----------



## Copchick

Why do my days off always seem to fly, but yet my work week drags on? Sigh...back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bone Dancer said:


> ^ Geee Heather, I found two on E-bay (who knew)
> Turner model PE-71 ($249) and Zephyr model ($79)
> only a couple days left so you will have to hurry.
> 
> I'm sure they look at you funny because they just don't know you like we do.


You seem to think that $249 is affordable. LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer

I liked the Zephyr model better really and there was an untested Turner model for $95. Thats assuming you not going to be using it. 
My budget isnt that big either.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Heather, you are just using this as a prop, right????


----------



## Goblin




----------



## DandyBrit

Copchick said:


> Why do my days off always seem to fly, but yet my work week drags on? Sigh...back to work tomorrow.


I think it's an inverse law of physics or something like that.

Just like the years get faster the older you get (this is from someone who hits the big 50 in less than six months - where has my life gone?!)


----------



## Bone Dancer

It's not that time is moving faster, it's that your memory is going and you don't remember the details of each day. It all starts to blur together, one day into the next, one week into another. What day is this????


----------



## Copchick

^ Lol, silly BD.

DandyBrit - Yeah, I reach that milestone myself in September. The years have flown by! I just wish I could be in my 30's again. I liked that period.


----------



## RoxyBlue

[email protected] the used embalming machine comment, Haunti Those folks just don't get that it's a perfectly normal question when posed by someone who owns a hearse.


----------



## DandyBrit

Copchick said:


> ^ Lol, silly BD.
> 
> DandyBrit - Yeah, I reach that milestone myself in September. The years have flown by! I just wish I could be in my 30's again. I liked that period.


If only we could be twenty years younger and know what we know now! Think of all the mistakes you made in life that you could avoid doing over.


----------



## Goblin

Thursday night TCM is showing Science Fiction movies. All of the old classics!


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 8 is Video Games Day. I have fond memories of the early, more primitive (by today's standards) games - Frogger, Centipede, Pong, Battlezone, Dig Dug - that you could play at an arcade.


----------



## Draik41895

Smooth-on is doing a demo/presentation today and they'll be giving away free stuff and I'm really excited.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^They have some really good products. "Free" makes them even better


----------



## deadSusan

I was partial to Yar's Revenge when I got to play.


----------



## Spooky1

DandyBrit said:


> I think it's an inverse law of physics or something like that.
> 
> Just like the years get faster the older you get (this is from someone who hits the big 50 in less than six months - where has my life gone?!)


Days seem to last much longer when a puppy wakes us up at 5am.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Word:googly:


----------



## bobzilla

First day of Comic Con (preview night)
Fun, but pooped out


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bone Dancer said:


> Heather, you are just using this as a prop, right????


suuuuure


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Sooooo tired after getting up three times in the middle of the night to let a dog out. I think she's trying to play us now:jol:


----------



## Draik41895

There's bugs in my pumpkins, any quick tips?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

I have a question and I'd like input. I'm off the last full week of September, which I always take off so that I can begin to decorate the house for halloween. My problem is, I've scheduled training (work related) that week and now I'm wondering; is the week before (Sept. 14th) too soon to decorate? It's really only one week, and the week after my training (Sept. 28) runs into October and that makes me feel like I'd be running behind. 

I think I'm already decided on the earlier week to start, but thought I'd play it out here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^My personal preference is to not start decorating for Halloween until October - sort of my stand out against the commercial trend of starting the holiday seasons so early (which gets complained about here when it's the early Christmas season running Halloween off the road). Spooky1 is usually ready to start putting out the indoor decorations as soon as October hits. We begin with the window projections and GID skellies under blacklight in windows about two weeks before Halloween. Very few decorations go up outside until the day itself - the spider web, fencing, and perhaps a skellie on the roof pretty much sum up the pre-Halloween outsiders.


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ I generally wait til the first of October to start with the indoor stuff and then go right to the out door decorations. But for me it's a matter of doing it by myself and I dont move as fast as I use to. I also tend to leave it up til Thanksgiving too. It's just me and Frank the cat and we kinda like to enjoy it for a while.


----------



## bobzilla

Halloween in July?
I saw the first signs of Halloween today.
I was driving around and saw a Spirit Halloween sign flapping in the breeze on a building. I don't think they were open, but still, seriously? July? :googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Beats Christmas in September!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Had a nice long Facetime chat with my mom this morning. I really love technology that lets you feel as if you're in the same room with someone. It's been great for her because she lives alone now and yet still is able to have virtual company without leaving the comfort of her apartment. She gets plenty of real company as well since some of my siblings live close enough to visit regularly, but having the electronic option is fabulous for keeping up with her more far-flung children, grandchildren, and great-grandchildren.

And pets, too - she got to see Abby today:jol:


----------



## Copchick

Is anyone a stamp collector? My uncle collected various stamps and I have no use for them. Alot date back to the 40's. If you're interested or have questions about them, send me a message. They're free, if you want them, they're yours.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## DandyBrit

^Oh no - Sharknado 3!!


----------



## Copchick

^ Or is that Shark-cat-o? Lol!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

My life is chaos.

My nephew's ex girlfriend, whom used to stay at our house, broke up with my nephew, and then started talking crap about my sister who would take her anywhere and to all her doctor's appointments, even if it meant that said sister would miss mine, which were kind of important (cardiologist). The ex-girlfriend was a young mom with a kid which we also helped look after. I watched the boy too. She was such an ungrateful twit. (been looking for an excuse to use that word)

All that can be added to the chaos that I've been dealing with since last November. Does it ever end? 

On the positive side, I'm just about done with my make up course work before I can call this semester done. Then I'll have a little over a month before school starts again to relax and recharge. Yay!


----------



## Hairazor

Vent away here Dark Angel we have broad collective shoulders for you. 

And YAY on the schooling


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some people just can't appreciate the things others do for them, DA. It's a sad fact of life and the best thing you can do is just keep them as much out of your life as possible. And [email protected] looking for an occasion to use the word "twit":jol:

Congrats at keeping up with the school work in spite of it all, too!


----------



## Spooky1

Copchick said:


> Is anyone a stamp collector? My uncle collected various stamps and I have no use for them. Alot date back to the 40's. If you're interested or have questions about them, send me a message. They're free, if you want them, they're yours.


I'm trying to figure out what to do with my old stamp collection from 40 years ago.


----------



## DandyBrit

Why not Ebay them? Some collectors will buy the whole thing on the off-chance that there is a rarity in there. 
Or do you have companies in the US that buy collections?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Puppy is sleeping - life is good


----------



## Draik41895

Thinking about a large Thomas and Martha Wayne tombstone this year.


----------



## Copchick

Spooky1 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what to do with my old stamp collection from 40 years ago.


So I guess that's a "no"? 



DandyBrit said:


> Why not Ebay them? Some collectors will buy the whole thing on the off-chance that there is a rarity in there.
> Or do you have companies in the US that buy collections?


I did a little research, none really seem to be rare; more interesting. Ebay was a consideration but since they're not really worth alot, it would take more of my time than I want to dedicate. For interest purposes, I just wanted to give them away.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Feeling relieved. Had my final meet up with my History professor. I passed with a high B! Now I'm just waiting for the final grade from my English professor and life will be good!


----------



## Hairazor

You go girl ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay, DA!


----------



## Spooky1

Copchick said:


> So I guess that's a "no"?
> 
> I did a little research, none really seem to be rare; more interesting. Ebay was a consideration but since they're not really worth alot, it would take more of my time than I want to dedicate. For interest purposes, I just wanted to give them away.


You might see if you can contact a local stamp collecting club.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations DA!

Seen school supplies Friday. Out of school in mid June and back to school in mid 
August! Whatever happened to first of June and the day after Labor Day?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can't believe the year is more than half over already.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I know right? It's all been a blur for me!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Finally got the last score for English class. I aced the course! I've passed all my classes. *does celebratory dance* Now I can get on to other important things!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations DA!


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Finally had my last teeth cleaning at the dentist last week. I had what they call a "Root Planning". Don't wish that on anyone mainly because of how long it had been that I saw a dentist. Teeth bled for about a week or so, but now has stopped.

Don't have to go back now till October for a check up....regular one this time. I do have to have a tooth that broke pulled cause dentist can't do anything with it. Oh well........
*_


----------



## Evil Queen

Congratulations DA!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Finally got the last score for English class. I aced the course! I've passed all my classes. *does celebratory dance* Now I can get on to other important things!


Way to go, DA (does happy dance as well:jol!


----------



## Hairazor

Happy dances all around Dark Angel!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

I am sorry to report that yesterday was Cow Appreciation Day and I did not take the opportunity to hug a cow....or whatever else you're supposed to do to celebrate the day. I did, however, drink some milk.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Um cow appreciation day is an event created by Chick-Fil-A. You dress up like a cow and go eat at their restaurant, you get a free meal if you do that. Thus, you go there and are surrounded by cows. :lolkin: 

One of my fondest memories with my late brother was when I helped him with cow makeup and then we both went out to lunch.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Now that's just weird.....


----------



## Draik41895

More pumpkins are showing up!


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> I am sorry to report that yesterday was Cow Appreciation Day and I did not take the opportunity to hug a cow....or whatever else you're supposed to do to celebrate the day. I did, however, drink some milk.


I celebrated by eating a steak! (Boy did I appreciate that cow.) :googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ O the horror, you carnivore you.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

^That would slow down traffic by your house

Abby is just past 12 weeks of age and weighed in at 18 pounds this morning. She's solid on "sit", almost solid on "down", and is still a work in progress on "come" unless food is involved.

Abby and Kong by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

She's a beaut Roxy


----------



## Goblin

lost a friend of almost 10 years this week! Raymond McDaniel and his wife
Jen owned B & D Comics and Sports Cards. I got my comics there each week.
They both were very good friends. Raymond died Tuesday. he was 70.....just
6 years older than me! His funeral was this afternoon at 2pm. He told me last
week he wasn't feeling well at all. RIP Mac, I will miss our weekly chats. You
were a good friend.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry for the loss of your friend Gob.


----------



## Death's Door

Goblin - Sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry for your loss Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Always sad to lose a good friend, Goblin. It sounds as though he was still active and working at his age, which was wonderful.


----------



## Headless

Sorry for your loss Goblin.

2 weeks awol and I don't have time today to catch up on all the news. Just hope that everyone is hunky and or dory!

It's freezing here so I haven't made much of a start on my halloween plans other than to almost get my invitations started. I've done 70 with the inside finished. I'm just waiting for some die-cut window shapes that I purchased off Ebay to arrive so I can finish off the front. Here's a sneak peak.... I'll post other photos in a separate thread.


----------



## Goblin

I like it Headless!


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Always sad to lose a good friend, Goblin. It sounds as though he was still active and working at his age, which was wonderful.


He worked at Goodyear till he retired and ran B&D with his wife till he passed
away! He loved to play golf. If Heaven doesn't have a golf course I bet it will
now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

While Headless is freezing on her side of the world, we're getting temperatures in the mid-90s today, with a heat index of around 105. Good day to stay inside.


----------



## Copchick

Sorry to hear of the loss of your friend Goblin.

Roxy - Abby looks bigger already. And she's got a pink Kong! Aww.

Saw this on Pinterest today and I laughed out loud. "D


----------



## Bone Dancer

To hot and humid out for me today, I hate wasting a day staying indoors, but I just dont handle the heat like I use to.


----------



## RoxyBlue

There are more people in our neighborhood that know Abby's name than know our names. Must be a puppy thing


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

The outside trim repair work that was supposed to start today was postponed until tomorrow because last week there was a prediction of a 50% chance of rain today. A sensible decision, of course, but now there is a 20% chance of rain today and a 50% chance of rain tomorrow. That may be one of those Murphy's Law things:jol:


----------



## Spooklights

Went in the shed to get the lawnmower on Saturday, and had a look at all my Halloween yard décor that's stored in there. Can't wait to put it up!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

There used to be 3 things I liked about Summer..........

1-School was out for three months!
2-The place I worked out closed for a week the first week
in July!
3-Vacation in August! Away from home and work for an entire week
at Myrtle Beach!

Now?

1-Been out of school for 45 years!
2-They went out of business 14 years ago!
3-Haven't been able to afford a Vacation in 10 years!

Now it's three long, hot, humid months! But strangely enough........I still
like it! :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Summer is my least favorite season, because I'm not a hot weather kind of person:jol:

Trim work repair on the house started early this morning and, with a little luck, no rain will appear to gum up the works. The guys who have to work outside today have my complete sympathy because it's so humid and unpleasant. Spooky1 offered to donate some ice to the cause, but they said they'd brought a cooler.

Next week the roof gets done, and we'll be able to see how well under-eave ventilation and a roof vent succeed at keeping the second floor of the house from getting so oppressive in the summer.


----------



## Draik41895

The fact that I go to this school means I get a boatload of free foam. Oh yeah, it's tombstone time


----------



## Hairazor

^Score


----------



## RoxyBlue

Score, indeed

Spooky1's company gets a fair number of shipments sent in insulated foam boxes, which have lids that are a perfect thickness and height for a small tombstone.


----------



## Draik41895

Someone left a wooden palette out on the street I noticed on my way to class. If it's out when we get out I'll grab it. I have none of my props with me but as the days go by I'm just dying to work on a display. This weekend should be fun.


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Summer is my least favorite season, because I'm not a hot weather kind of person:jol:
> 
> Trim work repair on the house started early this morning and, with a little luck, no rain will appear to gum up the works. The guys who have to work outside today have my complete sympathy because it's so humid and unpleasant. Spooky1 offered to donate some ice to the cause, but they said they'd brought a cooler.


I used to not be a fan of hot weather, however, because of the last winter we had, I caught myself singing the song from Frozen where Olaf sings/describes about summer. 

I do the same thing when the person comes to read the meter. I always offer them a bottled water or soda.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woo hoo, the day we've all been waiting for - it's National Junk Food Day!

I had some Goldfish crackers, but I don't think they qualify as junk because of the good-for-you cheese in them:jol: Also a piece of dark chocolate, but that has good-for-you antioxidants in it.


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ Keep trying Roxy, you got a few hours left. You must have something in the house thats not good for you.


----------



## Hairazor

Junk food, isn't that one of the major food groups?


----------



## Spooky1

Hairazor said:


> Junk food, isn't that one of the major food groups?


It's the base of the food pyramid


----------



## Goblin

Been sick all day. I think my acid reflux maybe trying to come back on
me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Stock up on Tums, Goblin. It takes the edge off acid reflux.

Went out in the yard after work last night and noticed that the pot which has my two jalapeno plants was cracked all around its rim (it's an old pot and a mite brittle). Got the story this morning from one of the guys who is working on our house as to what happened. The ladder he was on slipped and he fell on the pot, which broke his fall and kept him from hitting the pavers directly. He's okay, but felt really bad about breaking the pot, and offered to replace it. I told him not to worry about it - better the pot than him. I told Spooky1 later that the worker's life was saved by a jalapeno


----------



## Draik41895

Made a deal with a friend to make him a replica Kylo Ren mask from the new Star Wars.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Here we are at the 100 day mark, time to start working on props more serously instead of just tinkering with them. So here we go.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I got as far as taking a picture of the scrap foam pieces I'm going to use for a new tombstone. Does that count?:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Considering how far I have got this year so far, it sure does.
Mother nature as got me the last three years so I have a few half done projects to finish up. So really it's a matter of getting organized again and getting busy. I sure hope I can set up this year. I would be nice.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

July 23 is:

National Hot Dog Day - One of those foods that says "summer" and "baseball games"

Vanilla Ice Cream Day - Made even better if mixed with some Baileys Irish Cream


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Draik41895

Next assignment in class is to make a shrunken head. We'll be sculpting, molding, and casting them in polyfoam. Then we paint and punch hair. I really like it here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Post pictures, Draik. We could use some eye candy here:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Second that ^ Draik


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Dark Angel 27

Death's Door said:


> I used to not be a fan of hot weather, however, because of the last winter we had, I caught myself singing the song from Frozen where Olaf sings/describes about summer.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Ideas for a tombstone are swirling in my head. Now all I need is free time to actually start working on it.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I know what you mean, Roxy ... I get images in my head and it just starts itching to get out somehow. Dr.s call it dilusional paranoid fantasy, I call it suppressed creativity. My wife calls it a waste of time.


----------



## Headless

It's been a long 4 days. Shane had his procedure for the kidney stones Thursday under general anaesthetic and has been really unwell ever since. Hopefully he improves today because I have to go back to work. It's freezing cold here and we're expecting rain and really low temps - I'd much rather be snuggled up in front of the nice warm fire than sitting in a office but something has to pay the bills!


----------



## Hairazor

Hope Shane's recovery moves along in a positive manner Headless


----------



## Copchick

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for Shane.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hoping Shane gets back on his feet soon. I've had some friends who suffered through a bout of kidney stones - very unpleasant for them.

Doc M, your wife sounds like an eminently practical woman I did manage to finally get creative (or waste my time:jol today and got the base and part of the top of a new stone cut out of scrap foam pieces. I have one more piece to cut for the face of the stone, then I can start gluing things together.


----------



## Goblin

Hoping Shane makes a speedy recovery Headless.

My oldest sister Loretta and her husband had to have their dog put to sleep today.
The vet told them it was for the best, it had cancer throughout it's entire body and
would be suffering from now on.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My heart is with your sister and husband, Goblin. Having lost Willow to cancer, I know how devastating it is, even when you know you're doing what's best for the animal you love.

Roofers got here shortly after 8AM this morning and have been clipping along with removal of the old roof. When it's done, we'll have the ridge vent that should have been put in when the roof was replaced years ago (before we bought the house), plus some spiffy new SmartVents to help with movement of hot air out of the attic.


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ You'll notice the difference in how cool the house stays Roxy.

And I would get those roofers some bottles of water and put them in a tub of ice. It's a hot job, and things like that makes the job go better and improves the quality of the work if you catch my drift.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ They brought piles of water to drink, and they lucked out in that it was overcast most of the day, so at least they weren't baking on the roof.


----------



## Copchick

I've been on the firing range with the new recruits last week and for this week too. Supposed to go up into the 90's and it's been close. By the end of the day, I feel so gross with a mix of sweat, sunscreen and an overall grittiness. Anyone want a big hug? Lol!


----------



## Spooky1

Headless, hope Shane makes a full and speedy recover.

Goblin, sorry to hear about your sisters dog. Losing a pet to cancer sucks.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

My condolences, Gobby. Having to deal with the loss of a family member can be really difficult. 

I've had plans to do a scary version of the Wizard of Oz with my sister, but with school starting next month, those plans are scrapped. I don't even know if I could truly enjoy the spooky festivities this year with the one year anniversary of Drew's passing so close to Halloween. 

But i can't just sit back and do nothing when the tot's come around. So it's gonna have to be just plain autumn festivities and cheap decor, possibly a scare crow in the front yard. No one knows what's gonna happen after this year is up. So, cheap lights and fun decor is the plan. *sigh*


----------



## Bone Dancer

Copchick said:


> I've been on the firing range with the new recruits last week and for this week too. Supposed to go up into the 90's and it's been close. By the end of the day, I feel so gross with a mix of sweat, sunscreen and an overall grittiness. Anyone want a big hug? Lol!


Sure


----------



## Goblin

Today was my younger brother's 60th birthday! He's the youngest of 8 kids!
The oldest is 79!

Seen the previews of AMC's Fear the Walking Dead. it comes on August 23rd
and is set earlier than The Walking Dead and shows how the zombie apolcalypse got started!

 Saw an old horror movie today I haven't seen in years! Anyone remember
"Two on a Guillotene" with Connie Stevens, Dean Jones, and Ceasar Romero?


----------



## Headless

OMG Goblin that is my worst car/spider nightmare!

Shane went to the doctor today because he is still feeling unwell. Basically told come back and see me in a week if you still feel this way......... ????????????? Have doctors lost the ability to understand that people KNOW when things aren't quite right with their own bodies?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> So it's gonna have to be just plain autumn festivities and cheap decor, possibly a scare crow in the front yard. No one knows what's gonna happen after this year is up. So, cheap lights and fun decor is the plan. *sigh*


Don't feel bad about that, DA. It will likely still be more than your neighbors are doing. I believe it was Haunted Bayou that once said all you need for Halloween is a pumpkin and a porch light. Oh, and candy, of course:jol:

New roof is up and I don't think I'm imagining that the second floor of the house actually feels cooler now. The true test will be the electric bills for the next couple of months.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Yep, that's pretty much been the plan.

As for my steam punk cosplay. I got the first steps of my mask completed. (decided that my character will have half a mask along with some knarly looking scars) I like the way it looks but am now having issues figuring out the costume itself.


----------



## Goblin

Went to the heart doctor today for the yearly ultra-sound pictures of my heart. 
I'm glad they can read them cause all it looked like to me was bad sonar pictures
.......I guess the thing moving in the center was my heart!
Have to go back next week to find out the results. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> I've been on the firing range with the new recruits last week and for this week too. Supposed to go up into the 90's and it's been close. By the end of the day, I feel so gross with a mix of sweat, sunscreen and an overall grittiness. Anyone want a big hug? Lol!


Come on over here you... lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate it when work interferes with forum time:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

The air is so thick outside today you can write you name in it and it stays there.
Hot but drier for tomorrow, ( I hope )


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> Come on over here you... lol


...and that my friend, is because you are so fond of gunpowder perfume. .


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Goblin said:


> Went to the heart doctor today for the yearly ultra-sound pictures of my heart.
> I'm glad they can read them cause all it looked like to me was bad sonar pictures
> .......I guess the thing moving in the center was my heart!
> Have to go back next week to find out the results. Keep your fingers crossed.


I envy you. I wore a holter moniter for a day and then took an echocardiogram and won't have the results till next month.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks Goby, the first laugh of the day. 
Well, I guess it really isn't a planet, who knew.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think Bone Dancer sent some of that thick air down here today.....


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry about that.
The dew point went from 71 yesterday to 49 today. Still hot (80's) but soooo much drier.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Haven't seen one of those in years

Three day weekend coming up, so I'm hoping to get more work done on the tombstone I started. If I can get it done before October, I'll feel as if I've accomplished something.


----------



## Headless

Sigh! My invitations are finished!!! YAY - ALL 70 OF THEM. Am I crazy????? LOL and to think last year I said I would make life easier for the next Halloween!!!!!

Love the Baby on Board!

My daughter & partner are coming to visit tonight for dinner and a little celebration since they got engaged!!!! So how much do weddings cost these days anyway????? Should I sell the dog? LOL


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

^ love those guys.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Great pic Gobby!


----------



## DandyBrit

Hope everyone has had a great Yorkshire Day today!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless said:


> Sigh! My invitations are finished!!! YAY - ALL 70 OF THEM. Am I crazy?????
> 
> So how much do weddings cost these days anyway????? Should I sell the dog? LOL


Crazy? Yes, but you knew that already:googly:

Weddings can be hideously expensive if someone wants to go for all the bells and whistles. I saw one article that stated the average cost of a wedding in the US in about $26,000, which does not include the cost of the honeymoon. We went totally no-frills for our wedding, went to London and Edinburgh for our honeymoon, and I believe we spent under $5000 for all of it. That was almost 27 years ago, so adjust for inflation:jol:

And don't sell the dog....


----------



## Copchick

NEVER sell the dog!


----------



## Hairazor

^ Ditto


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Evil Queen

^ Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> ...and that my friend, is because you are so fond of gunpowder perfume. .


 . Lay it on me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

My hazelnut trees finally started producing nuts this year and every one of the nuts has been eaten by squirrels. Dammit! I don't mind sharing with Mother Nature, but I was so hoping to have at least a handful for myself.


----------



## Copchick

And the squirrel fight begins.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Currently hunting for cheap and easy Halloween decor ideas on Pinterest...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> My hazelnut trees finally started producing nuts this year and every one of the nuts has been eaten by squirrels. Dammit! I don't mind sharing with Mother Nature, but I was so hoping to have at least a handful for myself.


We have a black walnut tree and each year daddy would fight this big old gray
squirrel for the nuts. That squirrel would sit on the limb and fuss at daddy for
getting "his nuts!" One time it got on the limb above him and dropped a nut, 
hitting daddy on the head!


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Well as usual, I haven't really even started thinking much about Halloween yet, still working on home projects and getting them finished before winter sets in!*_


----------



## Headless

Yeah no chance I'm selling the dog.... we love her just a bit too much. Probably not much chance of selling the daughter either so I better just suck it up and get saving!!!! 



Goblin said:


>


LOL funny



Goblin said:


>


I've seen that pic so many times but it makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:My nephew was married on August 1st and my sisters and I decorated the reception hall. It was a beach theme and lots of fun, but of course, the real me had to shine through when it came to wrapping the wedding gift I gave......


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that, P5!

I also love watching home improvement / renovation shows on TV because you get to see so many examples of how not to do things when a homeowner picked a bad contractor.


----------



## Spooky1

Getting in the mood for Halloween finally. I'm finally getting started on my Spider Hill's swaying zombie kit, and Hocus Pocus is on TV right now (ABC Family channel).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Making progress on my tombstone - I'm a happy camper The tedious carving is done, so from here on out it's a piece of cake.


----------



## Death's Door

Spooky1 said:


> Getting in the mood for Halloween finally. I'm finally getting started on my Spider Hill's swaying zombie kit, and Hocus Pocus is on TV right now (ABC Family channel).


I was just watching it too!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:My nephew was married on August 1st and my sisters and I decorated the reception hall. It was a beach theme and lots of fun, but of course, the real me had to shine through when it came to wrapping the wedding gift I gave......


P5555555555555555555555 - Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!



RoxyBlue said:


> Making progress on my tombstone - I'm a happy camper The tedious carving is done, so from here on out it's a piece of cake.


Reminds me - I need more foam!

Freezing cold here - the fire just isn't throwing out enough heat! Roll on summer so I can complain about the heat!


----------



## RoxyBlue

People who wait until the last minute to order supplies they need for a job risk disappointment when the supplies don't arrive in time. Just another workday observation:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ works the same way for Halloween stuff too.
My vines for the fence got here today, the led lights should be here next Monday. 
Just need to make your plans and start at it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

...waiting impatiently for the Halloween stuff to go up in stores...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Finally got up enough gumption to check out my Halloween decor. So I just took down my tombstones to check them out to see what they may need for any repair work. Well they need to be touched up some but they are showing about 15 years of ware. I believe this will be the last year I will be using them, so next year I will be having to plan for new ones.

That's okay with me cause I'm going to have to make new fencing as well for next year too. Although I may start building a new fence this year. I will have to see if I can fit it into my schedule in between my home projects. 
*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 5 is Work Like A Dog Day. Based on my personal observations of dogs, this means lying around and sleeping for most of the day, interspersed with short periods of high activity just so someone knows you're there:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

^ I wonder if I can get away with that, heehee


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ Sounds like a Frank day with the short periods of activity are getting up for a snack than laying back down.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Don't you just love it that the chimney always needs cleaning out when the weather is at its coldest???? Having to let the fire go out to cool the heater down - going to be a chilly night tonight - think it may be a very early bedtime!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^And your air conditioning unit will always go out on the hottest day of the year as well:jol: It's one of those Murphy's Law things.


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## Hairazor

^ Amen to that


----------



## pyro

this is ole oxford haunt last year,,, just saying


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

That sucks, Manny.


----------



## jdubbya

pyro said:


> this is ole oxford haunt last year,,, just saying


Sad to hear this!
Any particular reason?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

Troll Wizard said:


> _*Well as usual, I haven't really even started thinking much about Halloween yet, still working on home projects and getting them finished before winter sets in!*_


It's real hard to hear about you getting finished before winter when it's 101 degrees outside. At this point I don't really believe in winter, it was just a bad dream.



Troll Wizard said:


> _*Finally got up enough gumption to check out my Halloween decor. So I just took down my tombstones to check them out to see what they may need for any repair work. Well they need to be touched up some but they are showing about 15 years of ware. I believe this will be the last year I will be using them, so next year I will be having to plan for new ones.
> 
> That's okay with me cause I'm going to have to make new fencing as well for next year too. Although I may start building a new fence this year. I will have to see if I can fit it into my schedule in between my home projects.
> *_


Sounds like you'll be starting all over again. I noticed a lot of my latex props are really showing their age and heat ware. Can I cover the tears with latex paint, or is it just time to toss them out?



pyro said:


> this is ole oxford haunt last year,,, just saying


I'm so sorry to hear of this. What do the kids think?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, pyro, it was such a wonderful haunt you had and I'm sure an eagerly-anticipated neighborhood tradition. Sorry to hear it's retiring


----------



## Copchick

Saturday we have a statue dedication ceremony. A police K9 statue has been added to our officer statue. The placard reads "Ever Watchful" on the base as the officer and K9 look out over to the city. I stopped there today to take some pics of it; it's very moving to see the statues together. The dog statue is very detailed. I'll post my pics later, but here's the link: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Law-Enforcement-Officers-Memorial-of-Allegheny-County/226151217444474

Here's a good picture from the FB page:


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick it's great that our four legged protectors are recognized


----------



## Goblin

67 degrees tonight!


----------



## Spooky1

Only a Haunter is happy to find a box with a head in it on their front porch. 

zombie head by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Now I need to get to work on my Zombie.


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ Wow, where did you get it???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay for K-9s!

BD, he got the zombie head from TheHorrorDome.com. I believe this is the one:

http://www.thehorrordome.com/the-ultimate-male-zombie-head.aspx


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Starting orchestra rehearsals tonight for VLOC's September production of "The Gypsy Baron". I'm testing out a different brand of strings on my violin - hope I like them, because I already bought a second backup set to keep at hand, something all prudent string players do as a habit


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nice Spooky.looks bad a$$


----------



## Bone Dancer

Roxy, always good to have a plan "B" just in case. 
I tend to have a plan "C" and "D" as well, when possible


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well the lawn mower is calling my name. 
One would think after as many times as it has mowed the lawn it could do it without me. 
O well.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Starting orchestra rehearsals tonight for VLOC's September production of "The Gypsy Baron".


Oh no, that means I'm alone with the puppy tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Mwahaha!


----------



## Troll Wizard

Bone Dancer said:


> Well the lawn mower is calling my name.
> One would think after as many times as it has mowed the lawn it could do it without me.
> O well.


_*Lot's of people out West are "Going Brown" this summer. People have signs in their lawns stating that they won't be watering this year, as to preserve water. Our lawn has already turned brown, but the weeds are still hanging around.

So out comes the weed killer! Good time to do it as they will be thirsty! 
*_


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

^ now that is just freaky


----------



## Blackrose1978

It has been such a long time since I have been on here. But I am beyond happy to say I moved outta my apartment and into an amazing house that has lots of haunt potential. Even better was yesterday we went and got all of my Halloween outta storage. Now to unpack it all and see what will go where!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^"Haunt potential" is one of those things I never see a realtor mention in a house sale description. Just can't understand why.....:googly:


----------



## scareme

You think it was hot where you were today. Check out Idabel, OK.










Let us pause and remember all those in Idabel who will perish today


----------



## Copchick

Wow, better get in some AC! Oh, and what I noticed...Idabel, Youdabel, Wedabel. Yeah, I'm a little tired and warped.

I agree, "haunt potential" should be mandatory on real estate listings. I've kinda been looking at homes for sale half halfheartedly and definitely looking at haunt potential. There's a gorgeous victorian house in a little town on my way to camp that I saw is "for sale by owner". I've always admired that house. It has lots of land and tons of haunt potential; too bad it's 1 1/2 hrs. to drive to work every day. 

Blackrose1978 - you're going to have so much fun opening your halloween boxes and decorating the new house!


----------



## scareme

^lol^ Oh, so you've been to the suburbs of Hedabel and Shedabel?


----------



## Copchick

Lol!! I think we're both warped. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

When did Miami get moved to Oklahoma?


----------



## scareme

Can you imagine booking a week in Miami, and ending up in Oklahoma? I've been to a Civil War reenactment just outside of Miami, and it doesn't take five minutes to tour the town.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Spooky1 said:


> Only a Haunter is happy to find a box with a head in it on their front porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to get to work on my Zombie.


Ohhhh, me like. Where did you get it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haunted Bayou said:


> Ohhhh, me like. Where did you get it?


He got the zombie head from TheHorrorDome.com. This should be the link:

http://www.thehorrordome.com/the-ultimate-male-zombie-head.aspx

He's making a swaying zombie using the kit from Spider Hill Prop Works:

http://www.spiderhillpropworks.com/Animated-Swaying-Zombie-Complete-Kit_p_24.html


----------



## deadSusan

Just spent some time at Ravenblight.com. Boy has he added to his "toy" collection. Just printed out a bug "portrait."

Love the zombie head in a box Spooky 1!

I didn't know we had a thermometer that would read into the thousands!:googly:


----------



## randomr8

Only in Vegas.....


----------



## Goblin

Already getting cooler at night! 69 degrees! Some of the leaves are starting
to change color. Some are starting to fall already! I think we maybe gonna
have an early Fall! Just 43 days till the first day of Autumn!


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> ^"Haunt potential" is one of those things I never see a realtor mention in a house sale description. Just can't understand why.....:googly:


I don't get it either Roxy! Can't wait to see photos Blackrose!



scareme said:


> You think it was hot where you were today. Check out Idabel, OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us pause and remember all those in Idabel who will perish today


Holy cow - that's warm!



randomr8 said:


> Only in Vegas.....


LOL different!

Well we had a house inspection booked in for Tuesday afternoon with 5 days notice which was GREAT. We spent the weekend bringing the house back up to it's **** & span best, washing floors, cleaning windows, dusting every horizontal surface, vaccuuming, even braved the wintery weather to weed gardens and paths, then spent Monday and Tuesday morning doing the final touches only to get a message from the real estate agent Tuesday 3 hours before the inspection to say the prospective buyer had driven past SATURDAY and decided it wasn't for them but they didn't cancel the appointment until Tuesday!!!!!!!!! Seriously people.......... do you have ANY concept of how much work goes into staging a house for a sale inspection????????

{sigh}

Exhausted now for nothing!


----------



## Copchick

^ Don't you just hate when people are inconsiderate?! Did you list it as having haunt potential??? Maybe that's what's missing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Every time Headless mentions winter, I have to remind myself that she's on the other side of the world:jol:


----------



## randomr8

cookies!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

randomr8 said:


> cookies!


I want it!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Cookies indeed! Love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now that is one cool rolling pin! Here's where you can buy one like it - it's from France:

Amazon.com: Skull / death's-head pattern rolling pins and cookie cutter: Kitchen & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@513NZbmP5LL


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> You think it was hot where you were today. Check out Idabel, OK. Let us pause and remember all those in Idabel who will perish today


 Is it dry heat or humid?



RoxyBlue said:


> When did Miami get moved to Oklahoma?


Probably the same time Beverley Hills was moved to TX and Las Vegas was moved to NM.


----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> ^ Don't you just hate when people are inconsiderate?! Did you list it as having haunt potential??? Maybe that's what's missing.


I knew I missed something........... darnnit



RoxyBlue said:


> Every time Headless mentions winter, I have to remind myself that she's on the other side of the world:jol:


YUP - I'm a few miles away!



RoxyBlue said:


> Now that is one cool rolling pin! Here's where you can buy one like it - it's from France:
> 
> Amazon.com: Skull / death's-head pattern rolling pins and cookie cutter: Kitchen & Dining


Love it! I want one too!

OMG I can hardly believe the news I learned tonight. Our friends who are travelling throughout central Australia on a very similar trip we have been planning for next year WITH THEM have suffered the most horrifying ordeal. I can't even begin to imagine the terror they must have experienced. Thankfully they are OK albeit with a few injuries but they are alive and that is the true miracle. What on earth is the world coming to?????????

http://www.dailyliberal.com.au/story/3275307/man-arrested-after-caravan-hijack-in-western-nsw/?cs=112


----------



## Copchick

Wow! That is quite an ordeal your friends went through Maree. I hope they'll recover from their injuries and the traumatic event itself. Tell them I said to be strong.

Here's a picture of some of the officers at my station. It's a community event called "Cops love lemonade" It started I believe in Palo Alto CA and we're the first in Pennsylvania to have it. It's to bring police and communities together in a pleasant atmosphere. I'm the one on the far left. It was a surprise to the little girl that we would be attending. She's saving her money to go to Harvard Medical School to be a plastic surgeon for kids. Her friend had gotten mauled by a dog on his face and she wants to help kids in this aspect. She was so surprised that we all came!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks God for flat tires, Headless; otherwise, who knows how long your friends would have had to endure that hijack. What was that guy thinking?

Way to go, CC and friends! Hope the lemonade wasn't too sweet:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Wow Headless, scary! 

Love it Copchick!


----------



## deadSusan

Most excellent Copchick!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

wow Copchick! That's awesome


----------



## Bone Dancer

I was just thinking, a lot of the Halloween stuff we buy comes from China. I am not sure, but I don't think they do Halloween in China. So what must they think we do with all that weird stuff, body parts, zombies, witches, skeletons ect ect.


----------



## Goblin

Very nice Copchick............but no lemonade for the rest of us? 

I stopped to get gas one time when I was coming home from work and
a fella came up to me and said his car was in the shop and ask me to
give him a ride to the garage. I said okay. On the way he wanted to stop
at the McDonald's drive thru and get something to eat. I said okay. Then
he asks me to pay for it! Says "I know you can afford it!" I replied "No I
can't and you best get out of the car RIGHT NOW!" He didn't move at
first so I asked him "Do you need help?" He got out and I drove on off
and left him there. On the way home it suddenly hit me........If he
couldn't pay for the food how was he planning to pay for his car? There
was no car! My policy from then on was NO HITCHHIKERS!


----------



## Draik41895

That's really cool to see that sense of community around and not on Halloween time, Copchick. My little (actually now a senior, holy crap) wants to be a neurosurgeon or something like that. I'm just here like, I can sculpt the brain... &#55357;&#56861;

There's no way is give a lift to any strangers, especially in the Cadillac that wasy last car.


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin said:


>


Trophy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe cows like warm car hoods the way cats do

Abby and Sookie (a co-workers 85 pound German shepherd) have been running like mad dogs in the office this morning. I hope this means Abby will sleep most of the day now (fingers crossed).


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Saw this old style hearse at SAS shoe store here in San Antonio and thought you'd all like to see it.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Sweet


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's one pretty hearse.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hairazor said:


> Trophy?


Officer... "Sir do you know why I pulled you over ??"


----------



## Copchick

Goblin said:


>


Nice hood ornament!


----------



## Spooky1

I thought cars had "horse" power?

Nice hearse DA!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## DandyBrit

^ I'd have that one on a t-shirt!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love watching "Rehab Addict". The old houses she works on are so beautiful. I wish I had her skills.


----------



## Copchick

Ouch!! Ouch! OUCH!!! Damn yellow jackets! Taking a break right due to recovering from bee stings. I was moving a three gallon shrub away from my porch to prune and ready it to be planted. I picked it up, shook off the dirt and started getting attacked. They got me on my ring finger, my thumb and my back. Bastards. Good thing I'm not allergic. So from a distance I'm watching them to see where they were holed up. It looks like they had made a home in the dirt of the pot I was moving and shaking. Ugh! Now I'm at a work stoppage. I had no indication they had been living there. Although there's no stingers in me, it feels like a needle is there. Gonna take some advil and work on a different part of the yard.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Unlike honey bees (that leave the stinger), yellow jackets can sting you as many times as they want to since they do not lose the stinger but it still injects a formic acid based venom. That is why ammonia or baking soda helps to reduce the effect. 
If you want to spray them, wait til after dark when they all return to the nest. Use a hornet and wasp spray and not your 9mm. Not saying your not a good shot, but it might take a couple of clips and wake the folks next door.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Copchick, that is precicly what makes me afraid of bees, yellow jackets especcially. I'm so sorry you got stung...but I agree with BD. Spray those bastards!


----------



## Copchick

Lol, thanks BD. Yes, they will be meeting the great yellow jacket god in the sky tonight. If they were honey bees, this would be a different ending. I would call a local bee keeper. I try to protect honey bees and the bumbles too, they're not aggressive at all. As a matter of fact, I have a tattoo of a bumble bee I like them that much.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Honey bees definitely need all the support they can get. They've taken a hit over the past several years. We get plenty of bumblebees in our yard - they're so docile you can even touch them if you're gentle and they're cold because it's morningjol. I'm always glad to see a honey bee in the mix.


----------



## Spooky1

Just spent about 3 hrs at emergency vet. Abby wouldn't eat and wasn't holding down water. Checked to make sure she didn't have a blockage (she was eating pebbles yesterday). No blockage, but she's still not eating. Drinking a little, but still puking every now and then. We'll be seeing her regular vet tomorrow.


----------



## Hairazor

On no Abby, get better


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> I love watching "Rehab Addict". The old houses she works on are so beautiful. I wish I had her skills.


I love that show. She's tuff as nails for being such a little thing. And I think it's great she shops at curbies. Have you seen the one out of Waco? Chip and Jo? I love her decorating style.



Copchick said:


> Ouch!! Ouch! OUCH!!! Damn yellow jackets! Taking a break right due to recovering from bee stings. I was moving a three gallon shrub away from my porch to prune and ready it to be planted. I picked it up, shook off the dirt and started getting attacked. They got me on my ring finger, my thumb and my back. Bastards. Good thing I'm not allergic. So from a distance I'm watching them to see where they were holed up. It looks like they had made a home in the dirt of the pot I was moving and shaking. Ugh! Now I'm at a work stoppage. I had no indication they had been living there. Although there's no stingers in me, it feels like a needle is there. Gonna take some advil and work on a different part of the yard.


They're only after you because you're so sweet. They hear everyone call you honey.



Spooky1 said:


> Just spent about 3 hrs at emergency vet. Abby wouldn't eat and wasn't holding down water. Checked to make sure she didn't have a blockage (she was eating pebbles yesterday). No blockage, but she's still not eating. Drinking a little, but still puking every now and then. We'll be seeing her regular vet tomorrow.


I hope Abby is going to be OK. Puppies get into everything.


----------



## Goblin

Hope Abby will be okay!

Get them after dark Copchick. They never leave the nest after. We usually
pour gasoline down the hole and kill them. Yellowjackets have no barbs on
their stingers like honeybees so they can sting you over and over again.
When honeybee stings you they tear away part of their body and die.
Stinging you is a death sentence for them. Meanwhile, here's a little cartoon
I found...............


----------



## Headless

LOL Goblin!

OUCH CC - Get those little suckers before they get you again!

I have everything crossed for Abby guys. I hope she is OK.

We're having our own dramas with dogs at the moment. Poor Kitty has broken out into some nasty eczema on her face which is causing some issues with her eyes and now her brother appears to have either had a stroke or some kind of palsy issue. Off to the vet again tomorrow. I'll need a personal loan to pay the bills at this rate.


----------



## Copchick

Aww, I hope Abby is okay. Puppies eat everything, I hope it isn't something that can't work it's way through.

Poor Kitty and her brother. I hope they both recover and come out okay.

Yes, the yellow jackets met their maker last night. No other bees or wildlife were effected. I carefully moved the pot into a plastic garbage bag, tied it off around the shrub's bottom branches and sprayed hornet killer into the bag. No more yellow jacketed demons. 

Ironically, on Yahoo this story was on their home page. So glad it wasn't the Africanized bees I was dealing with! http://www.cnet.com/news/watch-what-happens-when-you-disturb-a-hive-of-40000-killer-bees/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for the good wishes for our little girl. She's doing much better this morning - holding down liquids and definitely showing interest in food. We've been giving her chicken broth, yogurt, and a little peanut butter in small amounts to test the waters. She had several bouts of diarrhea this morning, but is much more settled now.

The plan today is to give her small amounts of chicken and rice every hour, then start mixing in a little of her regular food as long as she is tolerating food well. We're very happy to see her not looking quite so pitiful today - and dogs know how to look pitiful

Headless, hope your kids do okay. We know what you mean about the vet bills. If Abby had needed emergency surgery yesterday, that would have meant a $5000 - $7000 bill. As it was, we got off easy with just a $500 hit:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## scareme

I'm glad to hear Abby is holding down liquids. Over in Europe, a lot of people carry medical insurance on their pets. We looked into it but it was going to be expensive. Brit and a previous boyfriend bought a puppy together. We babysat it one weekend. It got into something, we never did find out what, but it started having seizures. We had to take it to the vet, and it cost us $450. But the worst part was Brit told us Kevin said if they ever had kids, he didn't want us babysitting. Opps!


----------



## Hairazor

Headless sure hope things go better with your furry kids.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin: I sure hope everyone's little balls of fur get well soon. It is so horrible when your puppies are sick, I just want to make them all better. 
On a happy note, I just received a box with Mr. Chicken's Ghoul enclosed. I am sooooooo happy! I know I will be having a ball with it later tonight. BTW, loved the skull you drew on the side of the box Jasper, really cute!


----------



## Death's Door

I am in my second week in my temping job and feeling a little comfortable with everyone I'm working with. Just wanted to let you guys know what I have been up to.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to hear you're keeping busy, DD. You know what they say about idle hands.....


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Roxy, glad to hear Abby is doing better.
P5 Cool ghoul. Can't wait to see what you have planned for it.
CC chemical warfare is against the Geneva convention. But who cares gas them buggers.


----------



## Spooky1

Headless, hope Kitty and her brother are better soon.

DD - good you're getting comfortable with the folks at the new job. Any chance of it evolving into a permanent position?

Thanks everyone for the well wishes for Abby. We Hope she can sleep through the night without needing to go out.


----------



## Headless

Great news about Abby. I hope she continues to improve Roxy.

DD - great news about the job. I've always thought that starting a new job is like walking through fog for the first weeks - eventually it starts to clear and things start making sense!

Kitty's face is looking a little less swollen which is good news. Unfortunately the vet confirmed my fears - Dexter - aka Scheppi - has had a mild stroke. Nothing much that can be done for him. He's still pretty functional but has a bit of a tilt to his head, isn't blinking much with one eye and has a droopy right side of his face. Given he's only 4.5 years old it was a bit of a shock. We'll just have to keep and eye on him.

I've had a hectic week filling in for my boss - the CEO's assistant - who has been on leave. She is back tomorrow for a week and then has resigned to go to another job 2 hours away. I'm still trying to decide if I should apply or not. I don't know if I want to work that hard every day of the week. I'm too old for that &^%$


----------



## Lord Homicide

Headless said:


> I've had a hectic week filling in for my boss - the CEO's assistant - who has been on leave. She is back tomorrow for a week and then has resigned to go to another job 2 hours away. I'm still trying to decide if I should apply or not. I don't know if I want to work that hard every day of the week. I'm too old for that &^%$


 Never pass up an opportunity. You have no idea where it will take you.


----------



## Goblin

Glad Abby is doing okay, Roxy!

Hope Kitty and her brother will b okay Headless. As or the job? Go for it!


----------



## Draik41895

I've come to realize that I've I'm not working on a project, I'm just bored. Being in college, all the other students hang out and party. But that's why I'm three weeks ahead in most classes. Even out of class work is what I'm doing. Rather sleep and breathe, special effects. 

If I had the needles and twine I needed my heads would've been done yesterday. The rest of the class isn't molding there's until Thursday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We've always known you were a prodigy, Draik Keep up the good work at a faster tempo and we might just see you on FaceOff one of these days.

Abby had us up every 20-60 minutes last night to let her out so she could take care of urgent intestinal issues She's on a bland diet at the moment (boiled chicken and rice) and we'll reintroduce her regular food with caution. In every other way, she's behaving like her usual annoying puppy self:jol:


----------



## Evil Queen

Keep up the good work Draik! Hope everyone's fur babies get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Hairazor

Draik you do us proud


----------



## Hairazor

So, I had a new person call to make an appointment for a haircut. Half an hour later she called back and said she wanted to make sure she got the right address and it's a blue house isn't it? I said no it is gray with red trim. She said are you sure??????


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe the blue house belongs to the competition:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:winkin:^Jan....are you sure???? OMG! I busted out laughing...people...you just have to laugh. I don't know if any of you are grape lovers but look what I found today!








And trust me, they taste exactly like candy cotton without the sugar and high calories!


----------



## Bone Dancer

So shouldn't they be pink ???


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

As I've mentioned before, I have the monumental task of clearing out my parents house. I've got trunks, boxes, wardrobes, dressers full of crap/treasures from as far back as the 20's. This is one of the odder things I found in one of my Grandpa's trunks. I thought I would share it with my fellow haunters. It's my uncle's grave marker. My father and he were swimming together, and my father wasn't able to save him. I wonder where he is buried and how long my Grandpa carried this around and why.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh my Scareme, this must have some interesting history.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, I've never seen a grave marker like that. I'm guessing it might have been a temporary marker until a more formal stone was installed. Had to have been heartbreaking to lose someone so young.

You'll have to keep your eyes open for flapper dresses if there are items that date back to the roaring 20s


----------



## Copchick

RIP Yvonne Craig; AKA Batgirl










Cool marker Scareme. I'll bet you're grandfather took it as a memento. I'll bet you could look up a news article at least. I'm sure with a tragic young death it would have been published. I tried Googling the info, no luck.


----------



## Death's Door

RIP Batgirl

Roxy & Spooky - I hope A by gets beter. Puppy stomachs can be tempormental.

Scareme - That is a neat marker, however tragic.

The temp job that I'm at right now is just for a couple of weeks. I will be moving to another department in the same place after this ends. As much as I 'm still looking for a permanent one, I don't mind temping. I need the money since all the Halloween catalogs keeep pouring in.:jol:


----------



## Copchick

Check out my score!










I got them from a department store that is closing and selling everything. I got them at a steal. I think I put the male's right arm in a different person's car, so I have to hunt that down, but he's going to be for my Michael Myers prop. Earlier this year I found overalls at a garage sale. Now I need a mask. He's much heavier than the female. I had to put clothing on her as someone had spray painted certain areas of her and it wasn't necessary to see that. I like how her hands are and I'm not sure what I want to do with her yet. She has really long eyelashes too. Too bad she has a pretty face, it's going to get messed up in some way creepy. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Awesome! I'd kill for some more mannequins... But they're so expensive. Kudos to you.


----------



## Hairazor

Hot dang Copchick SCORE!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## DandyBrit

The Autons in Doctor Who used store dummies that came alive and killed people - I have always found these things really creepy as they are!


----------



## Headless

Lord Homicide said:


> Never pass up an opportunity. You have no idea where it will take you.


Such great advice LH. Thank you.



Goblin said:


> .........Hope Kitty and her brother will b okay Headless. As for the job? Go for it!


Thanks Goblin - me too! As for the job - I've put in my application to fill in until the position is filled permanently - we'll see how things go from here.



Draik41895 said:


> I've come to realize that I've I'm not working on a project, I'm just bored. Being in college, all the other students hang out and party. But that's why I'm three weeks ahead in most classes. Even out of class work is what I'm doing. Rather sleep and breathe, special effects.
> 
> If I had the needles and twine I needed my heads would've been done yesterday. The rest of the class isn't molding there's until Thursday.


Hang in there Draik - just keep working at your own pace. What is important is that you pursue your joy in life!



Hairazor said:


> So, I had a new person call to make an appointment for a haircut. Half an hour later she called back and said she wanted to make sure she got the right address and it's a blue house isn't it? I said no it is gray with red trim. She said are you sure??????


I honestly just laughed out loud at this comment. I've had a similar thing happen to me and what the heck do you say to people like that?



Pumpkin5 said:


> ............ I don't know if any of you are grape lovers but look what I found today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And trust me, they taste exactly like candy cotton without the sugar and high calories!


SERIOUSLY?????????????????



Bone Dancer said:


> So shouldn't they be pink ???


That was my next question..... LOL



scareme said:


> As I've mentioned before, I have the monumental task of clearing out my parents house. I've got trunks, boxes, wardrobes, dressers full of crap/treasures from as far back as the 20's. This is one of the odder things I found in one of my Grandpa's trunks. I thought I would share it with my fellow haunters. It's my uncle's grave marker. My father and he were swimming together, and my father wasn't able to save him. I wonder where he is buried and how long my Grandpa carried this around and why.........


All good questions Scareme. That is a sad story and something your father must have carried with him all his life. Although sad - the grave marker is strangely cool too.



Copchick said:


> Check out my score!.........


Awesome score Tina!!! WOW they are cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Agree with DandyBrit - mannequins are just plain spooky all by themselves. However, adding some glowing red LED eyes and finding a way to make the heads move might up the creep factor.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Finally back in action. I've spent the last two days in the hospital while they were trying to stabalize my blood sugar. It was nearly 500 and according to them, I could have gone into a coma. I thought it was my fault, but even with them constantly monitering and giving me extra shots of insulin, it still didn't bring into into normal range. Today I see my cardiologist for results of the heart tests i took last month. I was moinitered for that while at the hospital too. 

It looks like I'll be seeing my primary doctor for a referral to an endocrinologist soon. *sigh*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear about the health issues, DA Stay strong.


----------



## Death's Door

DA - take care of yourself. My hubby had to go to an endocdinologist too. Even thoughhe had good eating habits, he had to learn what and how many carbs he could have for a meal. It was helpful.


----------



## randomr8

Right now! Making tomato pies! I love this time of year!

!!


----------



## Copchick

Sending positive vibes your way DA!


----------



## Spooky1

Take care DA, hope they get you squared away quickly.


----------



## Headless

Take Care DA!!!!!

I've been very much enjoying a day off today. Managed to get out into the shed and do a bit of work. Particularly happy with my clock - before and after photos here and I'll put the rest of my finished things elsewhere in the forum.


----------



## Evil Queen

Love the clock!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I need to stop looking at other people's props. Makes me feel like a slacker for not getting my tombstone done:googly:


----------



## Draik41895

Quite bummed to hear about the N.J zombie walk dying. It's always been something I've anted to go to.


----------



## Hairazor

Yikes Dark Angel, hope all gets worked out quickly

My internet had been down since yesterday afternoon, talk about anxiety


----------



## Headless

Thanks EQ. Get to work Roxy!!! LOL

3.22am - no sleep - yawn


----------



## Headless

Off to the timber store to get timber for my fireplace. Would LOVE to make it out of cardboard because it would be so much lighter to transport to the Scouts Fundraiser every year, but I need to make it solid because we will have to transport it to the Scouts Fundraiser every year!


----------



## Copchick

Headless - You really transformed that clock. It's beautiful! I love the little skelly hanging out.


----------



## Headless

Thanks Tina. 

Pretty happy that I have made a good start on my fireplace. Only got half the timber I needed so will head back in tomorrow to get a bit more. No progress photos but it sure feels nice to be back out doing what I love again!


----------



## Headless

Oh dear - note to self - expanding foam continues to expand even though you think it's not enough................ Sad photos tomorrow............


----------



## Copchick

^ Lol, oh no! I can only imagine.

Thought for the day...


----------



## Hairazor

Why yes, yes they do ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

The alien in the middle is smiling

Gorgeous day today. Hoping that one of Spooky1's friends can bring over his beagle so she and Abby can get some puppy play time and wear each other out. Also hoping to get a layer of primer on a tombstone before Headless cracks the whip on me:jol:


----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> ^ Lol, oh no! I can only imagine.
> 
> Thought for the day...


hahahahahaha that's awesome!!!



RoxyBlue said:


> The alien in the middle is smiling
> 
> Gorgeous day today. Hoping that one of Spooky1's friends can bring over his beagle so she and Abby can get some puppy play time and wear each other out. Also hoping to get a layer of primer on a tombstone before Headless cracks the whip on me:jol:


Puppy Playtime is pretty cute. Puppies are up there with the biggest time vaccuums on the face of the planet (next only to Pinterest) - but it's good for the soul!

Oh - and Roxy - Click Here


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*falls into comfy chair* Finally got all my school shopping done. Finally ready to head back for my third semester!


----------



## pyro

jdubbya said:


> Sad to hear this!
> Any particular reason?


moving to tn so most the props wont make the ride :xbones:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless said:


> Oh - and Roxy - Click Here


Damn, I've been cracked:googly:

I would like to aim that at the people living two houses over in the neighborhood behind us who are having a party in their backyard and are "entertaining" everyone around them with loud music. It would likely be a wasted effort since they are clearly DEAF, unlike the rest of us enduring the bass beat that's making the walls rumble. It isn't so much the music, it's the obvious lack of consideration for the neighbors.

I wonder how they would feel about hearing the Ride of the Valkyries or the 1812 Overture at about 2AM? Hmmm........:googly::devil:


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhhh, Love 1812 Overture


----------



## Copchick

I hear you Roxy. I have a jagoff (Pittsburghese for jerk) living two streets away right behind me that likes to set off big fireworks at night. Last Friday morning, he set two off at 1:00 AM and at 3:30 AM. Poor Jack freaks out and seeks shelter in the basement. I swear, if that jerk sets himself on fire or blows his face off, I am not sending him a get well card!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You should call the cops on him, CC. Oh wait....


----------



## Spooky1

Headless, the clock looks great. I love the skellie riding the pendulum.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

With my cat like grace and ninja skills, no problem.
But I do have problems getting up and down stairs now days.
Besides, I have seen his movies and know his weaknesses and I brought Spooky1 along as a diversion .


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Damn, I've been cracked:googly:
> 
> I would like to aim that at the people living two houses over in the neighborhood behind us who are having a party in their backyard and are "entertaining" everyone around them with loud music. It would likely be a wasted effort since they are clearly DEAF, unlike the rest of us enduring the bass beat that's making the walls rumble. It isn't so much the music, it's the obvious lack of consideration for the neighbors.
> 
> I wonder how they would feel about hearing the Ride of the Valkyries or the 1812 Overture at about 2AM? Hmmm........:googly::devil:


LOL I suspect they would probably call the cops! hahahahaha

So did the whipping help Roxy?



RoxyBlue said:


> You should call the cops on him, CC. Oh wait....


Wait - I see what you did there!!!!!



Spooky1 said:


> Headless, the clock looks great. I love the skellie riding the pendulum.


Thanks Spooky. Unfortunately none of us can get the whole wrecking ball thing out of our minds - so the clock is now sadly called Miley.

So it would appear that Australian expanding foam is particularly virile.... My poor framed wall breaker has gone from pushing out of the murk to being surrounded by a soft fluffy pillow........ I went to take some photos before I painted but in despair I just started a new prop. I won't ditch him, but darn - it just didn't quite work how I hoped!

In other news - my fireplace is starting to take shape. I love a weekend in the shed!


----------



## Copchick

Bone Dancer said:


> With my cat like grace and ninja skills, no problem.
> But I do have problems getting up and down stairs now days.
> Besides, I have seen his movies and know his weaknesses and I brought Spooky1 along as a diversion .


What you lack in agility, you make up in smarts. Good call! 



Headless said:


> So it would appear that Australian expanding foam is particularly virile.... My poor framed wall breaker has gone from pushing out of the murk to being surrounded by a soft fluffy pillow........


It just doesn't have the scare potential being surrounded by a pillow. Lol!  Isn't it funny too when you're watching expanding foam getting out of control and there's nothing you can do to stop it? That happened to me with Gorilla Glue. I had no idea it would expand.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Hairazor said:


> Ohhhh, Love 1812 Overture



:jol: When I hear that song, I always think, "Kill the Wabbit, Kill the Wabbit, KILL THE WABBIT....":lolkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> With my cat like grace and ninja skills, no problem.
> But I do have problems getting up and down stairs now days.
> Besides, I have seen his movies and know his weaknesses and I brought Spooky1 along as a diversion .


Hey!!!:googly:



Headless said:


> So did the whipping help Roxy?


Kinda - I got a coat of primer on the stone



Pumpkin5 said:


> When I hear that song, I always think, "Kill the Wabbit, Kill the Wabbit, KILL THE WABBIT....


Wrong piece - the music for "kill the wabbit" is from Ride of the Valkyries.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: When I hear that song, I always think, "Kill the Wabbit, Kill the Wabbit, KILL THE WABBIT....":lolkin:


Theme music for the "Lone Ranger", and the canon part near the end was used in a TV commercial for Quicker puffed rice. 
I seen this song played for the 4th of July and they used real canons.

Who says culture in America is dead?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

The theme for the Lone Ranger was the " William Tell Overture " the Theme to the Quaker oats was the "1812 overture"


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> Damn, I've been cracked:googly:
> 
> I would like to aim that at the people living two houses over in the neighborhood behind us who are having a party in their backyard and are "entertaining" everyone around them with loud music. It would likely be a wasted effort since they are clearly DEAF, unlike the rest of us enduring the bass beat that's making the walls rumble. It isn't so much the music, it's the obvious lack of consideration for the neighbors.
> 
> I wonder how they would feel about hearing the Ride of the Valkyries or the 1812 Overture at about 2AM? Hmmm........:googly::devil:


You have no choice left but to kill them. Sometimes it's the only way to keep the neighbors in line.



Copchick said:


> It just doesn't have the scare potential being surrounded by a pillow. Lol!  Isn't it funny too when you're watching expanding foam getting out of control and there's nothing you can do to stop it? That happened to me with Gorilla Glue. I had no idea it would expand.


I know! I used Gorilla glue to glue some little rhinestones into a piece of jewelry. The glue expanded and swallowed up the rhinestones. Next time I read directions first. Who am I kidding, I'll never learn.


----------



## Goblin

Supposed to go to the heart doctor today but I've hurt my back over the 
weekend and had to reschedule it to September 22nd.

Seen some Halloween cards in Family Dollar Friday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing says relaxed like a fresh cup of hot coffee and a puppy sleeping at your feet


----------



## Dark Angel 27

absolutely!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I got to work this morning and look what was waiting for me!








These bottles are TOO COOL! The guy that owns the alignment shop dropped them off as a Monday surprise for me! How sweet is that? Now I will have to go and make he and his wife a crab quiche as a 'thank you'.  They come to my house every year for Halloween, and are just the nicest couple ever.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Nice artwork on those labels!


----------



## Hairazor

Nice friends P5!!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

Love The Day Of the Dead artwork on the bottle, P5. Seems like you have some great friends.


----------



## Headless

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I got to work this morning and look what was waiting for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These bottles are TOO COOL! The guy that owns the alignment shop dropped them off as a Monday surprise for me! How sweet is that? Now I will have to go and make he and his wife a crab quiche as a 'thank you'.  They come to my house every year for Halloween, and are just the nicest couple ever.


Haunters need more friends like these!!!!


----------



## Copchick

Now that's the way to start a Monday, Jana. Nice gift!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got an email from Microsoft announcing a new feature in Outlook/Office 365 called "Clutter". Apparently this feature decides based on your email actions what emails are likely to be low priority, and it moves those to the Clutter folder, leaving you the task of looking for incoming emails in more than one location in the event they guessed wrong. It was somehow ironic that the Clutter email itself went to the Clutter folder.

I don't want Microsoft trying to decide for me what's low priority, so I turned the feature off.


----------



## Hairazor

Got up this morning and thought, "What is that noise?" The furnace had kicked in even though we had it set on 50. Guess it got downright cold last night.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I got to work this morning and look what was waiting for me! These bottles are TOO COOL! The guy that owns the alignment shop dropped them off as a Monday surprise for me! How sweet is that? Now I will have to go and make he and his wife a crab quiche as a 'thank you'.  They come to my house every year for Halloween, and are just the nicest couple ever.


Looks like I'll be hitting up photoshop for some custom labels! Send me some ideas and I'll make you some.

@ROX: Orifice 365 SUCKS.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^LOL, I'm slightly stuck with it because we have it at work on the cloud, although I can just open the files with Explorer and avoid dealing with it directly that way. I could download a free copy to my home computer because the license covers it, but I'm not inclined to do so.

I really dislike the Outlook version of email on Office 365.


----------



## Lord Homicide

I'm stuck with it at work too... I hate it.


----------



## Bone Dancer

62 degrees, and a bit rainy. A cookie baking day if I ever saw one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Be sure you make enough cookies for everyone, BD:jol:

Just got an email yesterday about the upcoming release of Midnight Syndicate's new Christmas album. So looking forward to hearing it!


----------



## randomr8

cool animatronics

There are soooo many possibilities with this kind of tech...

Doesn't hurt that they are a little "dark"


----------



## Goblin

A terrible thing happened today! A lady newscaster from Channel 7 out of
Roanoke, Virginia was doing a live remote broadcast rom Moneta, Virginia
when a man came up out of nowhere and shot her, her camera man, and 
the lady she was interviewing! Both her and the camera man were killed
and the lady she was interviewing was taken to the hospital. The gunman
later killed himself to avoid capture! What is this world coming too?


----------



## scareme

I'm beginning to think I should crawl back into my hole and wait for the next millennium.


----------



## Lord Homicide

I want to reply to that but I'm afraid I'll get into a political rant. 

All I'll say is stay skeptical... Subject, timing, etc...


----------



## Copchick

Sigh...I too don't want to get into a debate here. However, yes, it is sad that people do these things to each other. That's all I'll say.

Look what I found on eBay! Look at the little brain hat! Zombie dog!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That is so adorable and I know if I got it, Abby would have it chewed up within five minutes because that's what puppies do.


----------



## Headless

Very sad report about the death of that reporter and cameraman. The more I know about people the more I love my dogs.......

LOL CC what a cute costume!

OMG TGIF! I need about 3 weekends to make up for this week though. I am hoping to spend both days in the shed working on props. I can't believe it's the end of August already!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Anyone have a spare casket they'd like to send me? I was thinking about building a smoker...


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lord Homicide said:


> Anyone have a spare casket they'd like to send me? I was thinking about building a smoker...


A guy in my hearse club converted one into a griller/chiller. It got us kicked out of a cemetery when we were having a picnic.


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 28 is Race Your Mouse Day. It's bound to be quicker than these little guys were:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hauntiholik said:


> A guy in my hearse club converted one into a griller/chiller. It got us kicked out of a cemetery when we were having a picnic.


Never heard of anyone having a picnic in a cemetery.


----------



## Copchick

Hauntiholik said:


> A guy in my hearse club converted one into a griller/chiller. It got us kicked out of a cemetery when we were having a picnic.


Ha! Ha! Ha! I love it! I would definitely have to attend that picnic.


----------



## Goblin

When I was in the grocery store today I noticed a little old man in a wheel
chair trying to get a box of cookies that were out of his reach. I walked over
and got it for him. He said he wanted 2 boxes so I gave him another one. I
asked him if he needed any more help but he said that was the last of what
he needed to get and thanked me for the help. I told my brother that could
be me one day and I would hope someone would be nice enough to help
me like I did.


----------



## Evil Queen

Lord Homicide said:


> Never heard of anyone having a picnic in a cemetery.


When my father-in-law passed away we had a picnic in the cemetery on Father's Day.


----------



## Headless

Goblin said:


> ...............When I was in the grocery store today I noticed a little old man in a wheelchair trying to get a box of cookies that were out of his reach. I walked over and got it for him. He said he wanted 2 boxes so I gave him another one. I asked him if he needed any more help but he said that was the last of what he needed to get and thanked me for the help. I told my brother that could be me one day and I would hope someone would be nice enough to help me like I did.


Good job Goblin. It's always a lovely gesture to help people.

Well I'm pretty stoked that I got the build done on my fireplace this afternoon. No photos yet as I literally hammered the last nail in when dinner was ready but will take photos and put the first coat of paint on tomorrow. I still have to make a fire grate and "hot coals" but very happy with how it's looking so far.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lord Homicide said:


> Never heard of anyone having a picnic in a cemetery.


We also hold Easter egg hunts in cemeteries.


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ Frankly I would think the folks there would enjoy watching a picnic and a Easter egg hunt.


----------



## Hairazor

Hauntiholic, perhaps they were afraid your gathering would get so out of control it would raise the dead!


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, as to helping at the grocery, you are a true gentleman. I would give you a pat on the back if you weren't so far away


----------



## Headless

Got the first coat of paint on. Slowly getting there!!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Headless you have been busy, looking good


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hairazor said:


> Hauntiholic, perhaps they were afraid your gathering would get so out of control it would raise the dead!


Someone reported the casket griller/chiller as being disrespectful to the families who were visiting.

There's another cemetery that's owned by the same company and they don't allow hearses that are not part of a burial inside of their gates. They say the coaches traumatize the families......I would think being at the burial site would do the same but what ever excuse they need to keep us out I guess.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think a cemetery would be a lovely place for a quiet picnic.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Today's pre-teen-get-your-crack-out-of-the-sack song played as loud as possible is brought to you "Falling Away From Me" by Korn


----------



## Hairazor

Well cemeteries and celebrations are welcomed in some parts of the world

http://paganwiccan.about.com/od/samhainoctober31/p/DayOfTheDead.htm


----------



## Spooky1

I got some pictures of last nights Super Moon. I wonder if there were any Super Werewolves out last night?


----------



## Hairazor

Nice shot ^ My Sweetie was pretty cranky yesterday, hmmmm, wonder---


----------



## Headless

^^^ hahahaha

Groan - so sick of waking up at 4.00am and not able to get back to sleep. It's become a bit of a habit now.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Headless

hahaha Haunti - nothing worse! Actually - that explains a few people at work!


----------



## Copchick

Beautiful shot spooky1!


----------



## Death's Door

Sad news today - 

Wes Craven, the famed writer-director of horror films known for the Nightmare on Elm Street and Scream movies, died Sunday after a battle with brain cancer. He was 76.

Craven, whose iconic Freddy Krueger character horrified viewers for years, died at his home in Los Angeles, his family announced.

Craven claimed to have gotten the idea for Elm Street when living next to a cemetery on a street of that name when growing up in the suburbs of Cleveland. His five Nightmare on Elm Street films were released from 1984-89.

Similarly, Craven's Scream series was a box-office sensation. In those scare-'em-ups, he spoofed the teen horror genre. The movies frequently referenced other horror movies.

Craven’s first feature film was The Last House of the Left, which he wrote, directed and edited in 1972.

Here invented the youth horror genre again in 1984 with the classic A Nightmare on Elm Street, which he wrote and directed.

He conceived and co-wrote Elm Street III as well, and then after not being involved with the three more sequels, deconstructed the genre a decade after the original, writing and directing Wes Craven’s New Nightmare, which was nominated as best feature at the 1995 Spirit Awards. His own Nightmare players, Robert Englund, Heather Langenkamp and John Saxon, played themselves in the film.

RIP Wes Craven


----------



## RoxyBlue

That was hilarious, Haunti!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just saw the story about Wes Craven on the news - a great talent and great loss for the horror community.

Unrelated - Abby found a baby bunny in the yard this evening. Fortunately, she did not go into predator mode. We were able to transfer it to the neighbor's yard where there are no dogs and it will hopefully stay. Of course, they do have a vegetable garden, so they might not be fans of baby bunnies in their yard:jol:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## randomr8

Yup G. Been up since 2:30. 
And now for something totally different.
russian-werewolf-dog-muzzle/


----------



## Hairazor

^ Speechless


----------



## RoxyBlue

That muzzle is a hoot!


----------



## Copchick

I'd love to put that muzzle on Jack and watch everyone's reaction! He is the most docile, lovable, goofball I've ever known and that muzzle would maybe boost his dormant wolf personality. Yeah "Jack the Werewolf" sounds good.


----------



## Headless

I think the muzzle would be great on a prop!


----------



## Headless

Well we've had a chat tonight and decided to pull the pin on our Halloween party this year. Shane is booked in for surgery on his back and as yet we don't have a date but are working on it being some time this month (September). We are just waiting for the call from the hospital for a definite date and will only get about 10 days notice. We don't know the extent of the surgery until they get in there and see what they can do, but we've decided that anything 10 days from now and beyond is going to put him out of action for Halloween. I'll still plan the Scouts fundraiser as the guys from the Scouts will be able to pull my plans together with a bit of help, but I have to be realistic about what we can and can't achieve personally. I'm a little bit devastated as we didn't do it last year because we thought we had sold our house and would be moving (so much for that!!!!) but his health comes above everything else so I have to be realistic.


----------



## Copchick

There are priorities that actually do rate above halloween, your family is one. Take it one day at a time. I hope all goes well for Shane's surgery. At least you participate with the Scouts, so you'll be able to celebrate a little.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What Copchick said. Hope all goes well with Shane's surgery and that his recovery is uneventful.


----------



## Hairazor

Headless, keep us posted on Shane, Halloween will sort itself out.


----------



## DandyBrit

Best wishes Headless - keep your chin up.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Your doing the right thing Headless, in not having the party. Families come first before any holiday party or celebrations. My sister is holding off on having back surgery, just because of age and her doctor had instructed her to hold off as long as possible.

Things will work out for you and I hope for a speedy recovery with Shane! 
*_


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Wishing you all the best, Headless.

We're spending a week in Florida at the beach. we just sent our boy off to college and needed some time to comisserate. It's not the same without him here. On the up side though, it's not the same without him here. I miss him terribly, but I know he's alright and I'm not having to worry about whether he's having a good time, or if I'm inadvertently embarrassing him. Or advertently, for that matter. 

next month is nonstop Halloweening for both haunts, so I'll need this rest. Now ... where is my lost shaker of salt?


----------



## scareme

Day of the Dead is all about families celebrating in cemeteries. They have several really good festivals around here. But I'm always so exhausted on Nov.1st that I've never been able to get to one.

Headless, Shane has had the worst luck when it comes to his health these last couple years. At least he should get some relief from pain after this surgery. Let us know when he does go in. Will your daughter come down and stay with you awhile?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> ..........Headless, Shane has had the worst luck when it comes to his health these last couple years. At least he should get some relief from pain after this surgery. Let us know when he does go in. Will your daughter come down and stay with you awhile?


Thank you everyone. Yes Scareme - his family was not blessed with good genes that's for sure. I keep telling him it's just as well I love him! But I agree that family and health is the most important thing and even though I'm very disappointed, I know it's the right thing to do.

Speaking of disappointed - I spent 2 hours on a document today and twice I've gone to save it and it has died without saving the in-between saves I made. The last time was just after 7.00 pm - yes I was still at work then - and I'm back to where I was at not long after I started..... today was not a good day.


----------



## randomr8

Headless, 
Goodluck with your husband's back surgery.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love it when clients call you 4-5 times asking the exact same question, as if they expect you're going to change your answer just because they didn't like the original (and accurate) answer you gave them the first time they called.


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ Maybe they are hoping to talk to someone else and get an answer they like. Try changing you voice next time just for the heck of it.


----------



## randomr8

Roxy,
Try joking with them. Tell them
normal jokes you'd hear on here. That'll stop 'em.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Date is now in - Friday 11 September...........


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Hope all goes well, Headless. Seeing as how it's going to be early, maybe Shane will be recovered enough by Halloween to put up with a small party with close family and friends


----------



## randomr8

When I was a younger kid, i remember watching a show in my grandmother's house. Always remember a part where the phone rings and some says " eye knife raven doll coffin" Found the show finally thru the magic of utube


----------



## Spooky1

Headless, best of luck to Shane on the surgery, and hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Headless

Thanks guys. Going to be a long week. He has to have an MRI on Wednesday - so a 5 hour return trip Wednesday and then back down there again Thursday night because check in at the hospital is 6.45am and I don't want to have to get up Friday morning at 4.00am to get there in time!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Good luck Headless


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hauntiholik said:


> We also hold Easter egg hunts in cemeteries.


Never heard of that either...


----------



## Hairazor

Prayers will be with you and Shane, Headless


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can tell a holiday weekend is coming up. The phone has been ringing off the hook all morning with folks trying to line jobs up before they go away.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Good thoughts heading your way Headless. 

Speaking of work: Two years of working for myself, just about ready to take the plunge and open up a small biz of my own and I get headhunted for what looks to be an amazing opportunity back in the real world. Interviewed yesterday, which went very well and also confirmed my suspicions that this is potentially a great move career-wise. But now I'm at a cross-roads of a sort...


----------



## Headless

Those crossroads are awesome, exciting and terrifying aren't they Sawtooth! Good luck!


----------



## Spooky1

Sawtooth, may whichever path you take, lead to happiness and prosperity


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Wishing you and Shane luck Headless.
Sawtooth good luck to you, however you chose.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

However this shakes out, it'll be exciting to see what awaits once a decision has been made!

Thanks for the good words all.


----------



## Goblin

Good luck Sawtooth!

Hope Shane's surgery goes okay Headless!

Halloween cards at Walmart! Dollar General Market has started putting out their
Halloween stuff too! Got a Hershey's Candy Corn bar at Food Lion but haven't 
tried it yet! got a box of Pumpkin Spice rolls too. Tried one........very good!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Running your own business has its appeal, but there is definitely something to be said for just doing your job and letting someone else worry about taking care of the business end of the business. The guy I work for started his company in 1998, and I know there have been many a day when he wonders "what the hell was I thinking?!?!":jol:


----------



## Headless

I agree Roxy. Having owned a couple of businesses myself throughout my working life, it's fun and there is something to be said for the "creative freedom" but the buck stops with you getting the dollars in the bank and that can be stressful especially if you have staff.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Made a batch of peanut butter dog cookies, did a load of laundry, watched Spooky1 set up a new prop he bought, and started painting my newest tombstone. I feel so productive


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

RoxyBlue said:


> Running your own business has its appeal, but there is definitely something to be said for just doing your job and letting someone else worry about taking care of the business end of the business. The guy I work for started his company in 1998, and I know there have been many a day when he wonders "what the hell was I thinking?!?!":jol:


Exactly why the prospect of going back to work in such an exciting environment appeals to me. At my age, and with family to enjoy spending time with I'm not sure I want the hassles associated with a start-up, but we'll see...


----------



## Hairazor

SawtoothJ, luck to whatever you choose


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks HR! This week will bring me closer to a decision!!!


----------



## Goblin

Happy Labor Day!


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Made a batch of peanut butter dog cookies, did a load of laundry, watched Spooky1 set up a new prop he bought, and started painting my newest tombstone. I feel so productive


So that was a slow release whip I used the other week then.......... LOL


----------



## Pumpkin5

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Thanks HR! This week will bring me closer to a decision!!!


:jol:A tough decision ahead of you Sawtooth! Good Luck in whatever you choose, whatever you decide it will be the right choice. On the one hand, owning your own business let's you call all the shots and not have to answer to anyone. Then again, owning your own business means you never get to stop worrying about it. You go home and all the worries of the business follow you home. I've done both, and honestly some days it would be nice to leave the shop and not think about it again until the next day. But working for someone and at times having to take orders from someone who sometimes doesn't know their you know what from a hole in the ground....well......:undecidekin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless said:


> So that was a slow release whip I used the other week then.......... LOL


Well, you know, slow and steady sometimes wins the race:googly:

Sliced up some fresh watermelon and made French toast and bacon for our leisurely holiday breakfast this morning. Days like this, I'm thinking being retired would be lovely.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I am so tired of it being hot and humid, seems like it been like that for the last few weeks. I got stuff to do and mother nature is not helping.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^It was in the low 60s when we got up this morning, but Mother Nature followed up with temps in the 90s by the afternoon.

Today we did our first trial of leaving Abby alone in the house while we went on a short errand (drove to Dunkin Donuts). I am happy to report that she did not tear up the house while we were gone. We prefaced the trip with a couple short excursions out the front door and back a few minutes later so she would get the idea that our leaving did not mean we weren't coming back.


----------



## Copchick

Bone Dancer said:


> I am so tired of it being hot and humid, seems like it been like that for the last few weeks. I got stuff to do and mother nature is not helping.


Ditto! We haven't had much rain at all and the ground is so hard. I have to water all of my flower beds twice a week. The humidity is through the roof too. Bring on the cooler nights and days of fall. Okay, whine fest over. :jol:


----------



## Death's Door

Copchick said:


> Ditto! We haven't had much rain at all and the ground is so hard. I have to water all of my flower beds twice a week. The humidity is through the roof too. Bring on the cooler nights and days of fall. Okay, whine fest over. :jol:


I know what you mean. I have been watering the pumpkin patch because I have a few on the vines and would like them to get big. Mother Nature better start to pick up the pace.


----------



## scareme

Today was officially 99 degrees. The weatherman said it reached 100, but in order for it to be an official temp for the National Weather Service, it has to hold the temp for three minutes, and we were only 100 for 2 minutes. I'll put that in my learn something new everyday file.


----------



## Headless

Wish it would warm up here. Darn it's been cold this past week or so.

Only 4 weeks until my pro rata long service leave kicks in. 7 weeks leave........... LUV it.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Puppy sleeping on my feet. Guess I'm not going anywhere


----------



## Copchick

Isn't it funny when a critter falls asleep on you, you don't move? They're just so darn cute when they're sleeping!


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ it also makes a good excuse not to go do something. darn, can't wake up Frank.


----------



## Spooky1

If it keeps them quiet it's worth it.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Yep, that was me this morning

Going to be a long week even though it's technically a short one because of the holiday. I have rehearsals starting tonight at the theater and three performances this weekend. It's a three act opera, so I expect I'll be getting home very late the next four nights.

This also means Spooky1 will be on exclusive puppy duty the next four nights as well - mwahaha!:devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just found out my copy of the new Midnight Syndicate Christmas album is sitting at home waiting for me. I'm so excited! I'm going to listen to it in my car on the way to and from rehearsal tonight. It will be an interesting contrast to the music of Strauss' "The Gypsy Baron":jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I've had this image in my head for a few days now. I decided to give it a go and see if I could put this little guy on paper. I'm calling this drawing "Sweet Angel o'mine".

I'm wishing I'd thought the shading through better, but not bad for a few hours of sketching.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Dark Angel 27

That is awesome, Gobby!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice sketch, DA! She would make a lovely gargoyle in 3D.

Long rehearsal + five hours of sleep = not too sharp mentally this morning:googly:

And doing a tech run (light cues, sound adjustments) while the orchestra sits there twiddling its thumbs is very bad planning on the part of the stage director.


----------



## Headless

Well after a sleepless night in a hotel, getting up at 5.00am, arriving as requested at 6.30am we sat and waited........ and waited.......... and waited.......... and finally after waiting some more they wheeled Shane off to surgery at 1.00pm....... Expected timeframe 4 hours. I thought I might be able to sleep a little back at the hotel but so much for that plan. So with a little over an hour to go - here I am surfing the web.


----------



## Spooky1

Headless, hope all goes well, and Shane has a full an quick recovery. Take care of yourself too! Keep us up to date.


----------



## Hairazor

Prayers Headless


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue

Makes you wonder why they make you get to the hospital so early, doesn't it, Headless? And nothing wrong with surfing the web while waiting


----------



## scarrycher

AMEN Hairazor!! AMEN... still pray for the family's of the fallen 14 years ago today... thank you to the firefighters and police for their bravery every day!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Sending prayers for a speedy and healthy recovery for Shane.


----------



## Goblin

Wishing Shane a speedy recovery Headless!

There be Halloween stuff at Walmart!


----------



## Headless

Thanks guys. I am finally home. Shane will be in still until at least Monday or even Tuesday. He's in a lot of pain which is understandable, but they've removed drain tubes and changed the dressing today to find that the wound is quite clean. I'll be happy when he's home but at the same time hoping they keep him as long as practical so he isn't trying to do too much. I am absolutely exhausted so I can't imagine what he's feeling right now. It's not a nice feeling having him almost 3 hours away either.........

Oh and we weren't too worried about the delay when he saw who came out of surgery ahead of him..... http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/man-charged-over-brutal-stabbing-of-woman-in-bendigo-20150912-gjl1tq.html


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolrayers to you all Maree, for a speedy recovery for Shane and perseverance for you for the uphill climb in front of you.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Ummm...........just saying all you prop makers out there....time to get shaking.


----------



## Hairazor

Speedy recovery for Shane, Headless and strength for you, and how chilling about the stabbing!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Looks like the hospital stay could be longer than anticipated. He is still in severe pain whenever he does anything but lie on the bed, plus for added excitement he is having trouble with balance on his feet. Doctor said today that he won't be going home until they are satisfied he is well enough - which is encouraging but not if you get my drift. Feeling terribly helpless 2.5 hours away but not much I can do about that.


----------



## Copchick

Shane is right where he needs to be Maree. I'm glad to hear they're not letting him go home yet. Stay strong and stay positive!


----------



## Hairazor

Headless I know it is disappointing he is not recovering faster but be thankful they will keep him till he's ready to be home. Strength to you!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Praying for a quick recovery for Shane, Maree!

Brother in Law got a "fire and Ice" light today at home depot. Watching it earlier, I got an idea for a couple of props. If I can get a few of these, I'm going to build some really cool stuff in the next year. I'll keep you guys updated!


----------



## Headless

Update from today is that there is more pain, so much more that they have put him back on morphine. The surgeon dropped by today and told him that the lump they removed was about the size of half an apple so I can understand why there would be so much pain with such a large wound to the bone - but still I can't help but be concerned.

We've had glorious weather here for about 5 days and tonight it's back to being wet, windy and wintery.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hairazor

Pretty good size lump, ouch, Headless, prayers still coming


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear that Shane is having so many difficulties, Headless. Recovering from surgery takes time and he's definitely where he needs to be, although it does suck that you're so far away. That's hard on both of you.


----------



## Copchick

V-a-c-a-t-i-o-n!


----------



## Spooky1

Vacation ending. Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Hectic morning getting a bid package finalized for the boss to hand carry to the client since it was due at 2PM today. He's now stuck in a traffic jam on Route 70, but the good news is, he got stuck on the way back after delivering the package (and, as he said, "We dodged a bullet this morning").


----------



## Bone Dancer

Had my batteries and wires checked today. All is well.
Jammed my right index finger last week, I'm now one handed for awhile.
If its not one thing, its another.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Get Frank the Cat to help you out, BD.


----------



## Evil Queen

No one is having any unstructured thoughts?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Work is forcing me to structure my thoughts. It's a curse, I tell ya!:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

We're being so thoughtless


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I accepted that career opportunity, so after two years of consulting I'm all about structure again! Or maybe just controlled chaos...

That said, it is a nice evening, so I'm off to walk the dog which can often be meandering, so that is unstructured though not so much a thought as an action, yet I find myself doing a lot of unstructured thinking on my walks...maybe I should post that?!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Even when your retired, you must have some structure to your life.
I quit at 4 o'clock.
No matter what I am doing, which isn't much these days, I quite at 4.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:Huh.....What??? Structured? Unstructured?? You guys are making me confrused....:rolleyekin:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Don't worry, someone will explain it to you at the end.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Sawtooth Jack said:


> I accepted that career opportunity, so after two years of consulting I'm all about structure again! Or maybe just controlled chaos...


Congratulations, Jack! Nothing wrong with a little structure in your work life:jol:


----------



## Copchick

I'm spending my morning in the yard putting up cornstalks on my porch and archway. I wish I had a trained frog or toad to sit on my shoulder and zap these gnats!

It's a gorgeous day, it's quiet and smells good too.


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ Maybe putting up some spider webs would help.


----------



## Headless

YAY Shane is finally home. Very sore and tired but home.


----------



## Evil Queen

Yay! That's great news!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy news indeed, Headless! Now all you have to do is take care of him, wait on him hand and foot, tend to all his needs, keep him entertained, and...and....are you sure he didn't need at least a few more days in the hospital?:googly:


----------



## Copchick

Yes, good news indeed!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Headless! And Roxy said it all!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Welcome home to Shane!


----------



## Hairazor

One of my sweet customers, in her late 80's who can run rings around me, came in today and gave me what she called her VooDoo apron. She has a HUGE collection of aprons and does programs all over the area. I am so honored. (Kinda looks like scarecrows to me but who am I to argue??)


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hairazor said:


> One of my sweet customers, in her late 80's who can run rings around me, came in today and gave me what she called her VooDoo apron. She has a HUGE collection of aprons and does programs all over the area. I am so honored. (Kinda looks like scarecrows to me but who am I to argue??)


How cute!


----------



## Spooky1

Great news, Headless! Hope he'll be more comfortable now he's home.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What a lovely and unique gift, Hairazor!


----------



## Copchick

HR - You've got an awesome apron! I love vintage aprons. (I think it looks like scarecrows too.)


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Happy news indeed, Headless! Now all you have to do is take care of him, wait on him hand and foot, tend to all his needs, keep him entertained, and...and....are you sure he didn't need at least a few more days in the hospital?:googly:


hahahaha that's about it too Roxy.

Thanks everyone. Thankfully the pain is manageable and he is definitely more comfortable at home. Last night was the best sleep I have had in about 10 days.


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's talk like a pirate day!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Shiver me timbers!


----------



## Copchick

Hauntiholik said:


> It's talk like a pirate day!


Wish I would've known that before I went to Walmart. I really would've had a good time messin' with people who were gettin' on my last nerve.


----------



## Spooky1

Avast ye Maties!


----------



## Hairazor

My 2 girls and I got together today for girl's day. We got to talking about auto correct. My youngest said the worst she got was when a friend texted and said I left some poison in the freezer for you.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

^^^^^ Yup that's how it works!

I did nothing this weekend. Well a little housework, some cooking and a bit of washing, but nothing Halloween related. I know I'm going to regret that with the fundraiser just around the corner.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, Goblin, that is indeed every dog's evil plan

Absolutely gorgeous day today. Maybe we'll get out to another restaurant that has dog-friendly outside seating and enjoy the weather and companionship.

Ever notice how total strangers are much more apt to talk to you when you have a dog? Abby is a people magnet that way.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

*Heaven is a Sandwich Cookie*


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know it's officially fall when pumpkin spice anything shows up:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I have decided to try my hand at a new genre. I've never really worked in steam punk, other than enjoying looking at pictures of it. Today, I began working on a last minute addition to the lab scene we're building for this year's haunt. Once we finish it, I will come back and post a tutorial with pictures.


----------



## DandyBrit

^ Excellent idea- I'm getting interested in the clothing and accessories of Steampunk as well right now.
Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Steampunk is Victorian with attitude. I love the look.

Watching a series of shows about the origin of American slang. Did you know that the first use of OMG was in 1917 and it was coined by a British admiral? He also liked to use exclamation marks.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ago-letter-Winston-Churchill-thought-LOL.html


----------



## Hairazor

Love Steampunk!!


----------



## Goblin

Going to the heart doctor today. Finally find out the results of the tests I 
took! Had to put it off twice. I was sick the first time and the van broke down
the second! Don't know why they can't tell you the results over the phone
unless it's because they don't get paid for a phone call! The tests alone cost
me $400!


----------



## RoxyBlue

September 22 is Elephant Appreciation Day. Go to the zoo and hand out peanuts


----------



## Headless

Same here in Australia Goblin and I would say that's EXACTLY why they make you go in there!


----------



## Goblin

Well.......My BP is good. My heart muscle is still weak. They want to find out why it's weak.
I take a stress test a week from the tomorrow. I walk on a
tread mill for 6 minutes! If this doesn't tell them what they want to know then
they want to run something in through my groin and check for any blockages.
If they find any blockages they'll take care of them, possibly with by pass surgery if needed! 
They spoke of something called a defibulator that would
shock the heart! They did say it could be the heart muscle just got weak for no
reason. They did say if it got weaker it could lead to a fatal heart attack.

I think it may have come from pushing those dolly trucks for 12 hours in the mill! Most of them 
wouldn't half way roll and you really had to strain to push
them. By the time I got them where they needed to go my heart was pounding
in my chest! Second, I'm diabetic. Third, I'm pushing 65 next month. Fourth,
my mother had congestive heart failure, maybe the weak muscle is hereditary!


----------



## Hairazor

Prayers for the best Goblin


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Today was the last day of summer...Tomorrow at 4:23 am, the Autumn Equinox..... Yummmmmm......Autumn. Today felt like the harbinger of Autumn....I was outside, the sky was overcast and when I walked, the wind tugged at my hair and sent it spinning in spirals around my head....almost as though will 'o the wisp were playing fall pranks.... Ahhhh....love this time of year.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

Hang in there Gobby, I have done all that stuff and have an ICD now that controls my heart rythme. It's a bit of a bother, but better then plan B.


----------



## scareme

Good Luck Gobby. Watch out for that defibulator. My cousin, a young 42, said the skin burns hurt worst than the open heart surgery. I'll keep you in my thoughts.

This must be the medical page. I never thought I'd say this, but my health might be getting the better part of me too. I've been getting my a$$ kicked for about 4 months now trying to get my diabetes under control. And now my asthma decided diabetes was getting to much attention, so it's acting up. And somewhere I gained 25 lbs in 2 months. Heck, preg women gain that in 9 months. They say it's water, but I look like a big red balloon. Maybe I should go with a circus theme this year. I'm going to skip inside decorating this year, just not strong enough to pull it off. I put up a couple of pictures and Rick said, I thought you weren't going to decorate. Hello? Have you not lived with me the last 25 years? Six pictures in not considered decorating. 
Rick and the kids said they would decorate the outside for me. And I've already got the 1,000 treats. The way I feel right now, I wouldn't be able to make it through the night. I'd be lucky to last an hour. But we still have a month yet, so there is still a chance things might turn around. 
I haven't been posting a lot. But I've been keeping up with what's going on around here. Kind of like how I started. Lurking. And I love me some lurking.


----------



## Headless

Hey Goblin - better they find the issue now than as a result of a heart attack. I hear autopsies are fatal........... and we want you here!!!!!!!!

LOL Scareme - Lurking is a human "thing". I think we all have enjoyed it at some stage.

I'm a bit wired on coffee at the moment so struggling to go to bed despite it being 11.25pm. I hit work this morning just after 8.00am and tonight was the Council Meeting and I had to take the minutes. Didn't finish until 10.30pm and only got through with lots of coffee - so sleep may be a little difficult.......


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, so sorry to hear about the health issues. I know how much the Halloween season means to you and I'm hoping you feel a little more like your old wicked self when the big day rolls around.

Goblin, pushing all those dollies should have made your heart stronger:googly:

Happy autumn!


----------



## Hairazor

Oh my Scareme, prayers your way for strength


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: A-hem......let the webbing begin.....


----------



## Hauntiholik

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: A-hem......let the webbing begin.....


wow!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Ha Ha! It's 10 pounds, I buy it every three years. (lots of spiderwebs)


----------



## bobzilla

Beef net much?  :googly:  :jol: 
How did the rit dyeing go?



Pumpkin5 said:


> A-hem......let the webbing begin.....


----------



## bobzilla

You should start writing for hair commercials...... hee hee 
I would love me some shampoo like that! 



Pumpkin5 said:


> Today was the last day of summer...Tomorrow at 4:23 am, the Autumn Equinox..... Yummmmmm......Autumn. Today felt like the harbinger of Autumn....I was outside, the sky was overcast and when I walked, the wind tugged at my hair and sent it spinning in spirals around my head....almost as though will 'o the wisp were playing fall pranks.... Ahhhh....love this time of year.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Soooo, how many cows can you web with 10 pounds of webbing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^32.5 if you stretch it well:googly:


----------



## Copchick

Scareme, I'm sorry you're not feeling well. That's nice of your family wanting to help you enjoy your favorite day though. Sit back and heal. Take time for your body to right itself. I know it's frustrating when your health is limiting you. Hang in there!


----------



## Spooky1

scareme, sorry to hear you haven't been your old perky self. Hope the health issues clear up enough so you can enjoy Halloween. You're in our thoughts while you lurk about.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*Rant Warning!!!

Had a bad day today...I thought that if I were to have difficluty in any class it would be Government. As it turns out, it would be ceramics. Things are great when our teacher is around, but the substitute teacher which is some big shot artist is also a snob. We were just finishing our coil jar projects and she's going around checking on everybody, telling everyone how great their pieces are looking and then she got to me.

Yes, while everyone was making luminaries with fancy handles and all kinds of flowers on them, I'm making a jar with roses and flying bats on it. She looks at it for a second and then declares that my design is congruent and doesn't make any sense. She likes the roses but that they didn't belong with the bats. That it didn't work out well. I answer by saying that I loved bats and they were my favorite animal. She tells me that they are loud and their 'guano' stinks really bad and then she walks away.

Ok, I know that I'm not normal, and I'm like Wednesday Addams sans the bottle of poison, in the middle of that crazy summer camp. But it really upset me! She insulted my work and I was torn between wanting to cry and punching that twit in the face!

Bats go perfectly with Roses and the full moon and twisted looking tree! Right?

Ok, rant over. *sigh**


----------



## randomr8

Our house: now!


----------



## Copchick

^ That picture looks like you busted the skellies having a good time.

DA - You do what YOU like to do in the class. Isn't art a form of self expression? That would be my response to that substitute. Also, I would look directly at her, thank her for her opinion, and very sweetly say you are not a boring person and the bats and roses are staying. Show her this image:


----------



## RoxyBlue

randomr8, you are demented Great scene!

DA, what Copchick said. Art is all about your vision of the world around you, and ain't nothing wrong with bats and roses.










Bats are not loud. As for their poop stinking, I believe that's a quality all mammal poop shares, which includes any such organic waste produced by the substitute art teacher. It's just a fact of nature.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Thanks Copchick and Roxy. I feel better now that I know it's not just me. LOL.


----------



## Hairazor

randomr8, your skellies live better than I

Dark Angel, sounds like your Sub is full of herself, a pox on her. Let the bats and roses rule!!


----------



## scareme

randomr8, I think that is more fun that skellies are allowed to have. 

DA, I really wish I had twit's e-mail address. I can't believe she is in art. To decide something "does not belong together" is not teaching. Teaching is showing anything is possible. She should be telling you to stretch outside the box, not stick with the white bread kind of life. I would say she should be teaching first graders, but even they don't deserve to be stifled. Not sure why she is s teacher anyway, as she is not any better in science. What she doesn't know about bats could fill a book. And I suggest she read a lot more books if she is serious about a career where she could do some serious damage to someone who is wavering in their educational future. Does not belong together-indeed!


----------



## Goblin

Why witches never take a bath...............


----------



## DandyBrit

DA - ignore that wally - do what you like to do (hubby says next time try guns and roses and see what the teacher says!)


----------



## Copchick

Damn, Scareme got all fired up! I wouldn't doubt she would show up in DA's class and ream that sub out. High five Scareme!


----------



## randomr8

Echoing the other sentiments...
DA - the sub is a jackass.


----------



## RoxyBlue

More bat and roses!










See what a beautiful combination they make?:jol:


----------



## Headless

What the others said DA. Art is art - the only people who have to love it are those who appreciate it and for those that don't there are plenty more pieces of art to be found elsewhere. If we all liked the same thing, galleries would be really boring.

Wasn't feeling so well at work today or tonight. Desperately need a break to unwind. A bit too much stress in life all round this past month or so. Don't see that break coming until at least Christmas though.


----------



## bobzilla

So cool......
http://www.theverge.com/2015/9/24/9392505/sunday-super-blood-moon-total-lunar-eclipse


----------



## Spooky1

DA - Your teacher needs to learn a bit more about bats. There are bats that feed on nectar, so flowers and bats make perfect sense.

Bobzilla - I was looking forward to the lunar eclipse and was going to get my camera and tripod out. Our forecast is for rain Sunday.


----------



## Headless

I want one.


----------



## Hairazor

Me too ^!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Really everyone. Thanks so much for the support...I do feel better especially knowing that I'm not alone in my feelings! The real teacher will be back on Tuesday for class and she's a total 180 from the sub, she's given me nothing but encouragement along with a few suggestions here and there.

In other news....Monster Con is this weekend. And I plan to dress up, so it'll be a good stress reliever.


----------



## Hauntiholik

now that's a CHAIR!


----------



## Goblin

Pouring rain all day! Went to the grocery stores, everytime I dried out I got
wet all over again! Busy afternoon. Straightened out the three drawers in the
china cabinet, then took everything out of the linen closet and cleaned it up
then organized everything when I put it all back.

Still pouring rain tonight!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^ Rain here too...


----------



## Pumpkin5

Headless said:


> I want one.


:jol:^Me three, Maree and Jan. WOW! What a great chair to curl up in and watch a scary movie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's amazing how quickly minor symptoms of a cold can turn into full blown misery.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> It's amazing how quickly minor symptoms of a cold can turn into full blown misery.


Oh no, this is not the time. Maybe you can make a deal with the flu spirits to have it for twice as long if they will wait until Nov..


----------



## Goblin

Been pouring rain for 2 straight days now! Spent Saturday cleaning and
straightening cabinets and drawers in the kitchen!

I guess I'm lucky I haven't got a cold. Soaking wet and the grocery stores
had their air conditioners running!


----------



## Troll Wizard

RoxyBlue said:


> It's amazing how quickly minor symptoms of a cold can turn into full blown misery.


_*I understand that alright! My wife and I had our flu shoots about 3 days ago and she has missed the last two days of work spending them in bed with body aches all over and flu like symptoms! First time that has ever happened to her in all the years getting shots.

She ended up having a slight fever Thursday night and it broke sometime early Friday morning. Kind of strange that this would pop up all of a sudden, especially after having a flu shot. But today, you wouldn't even know she'd been sick with all symptoms being gone!
*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cold or no cold, I finally got moving forward on the finishing touches of painting on the tombstone I started a few weeks ago. I expect that's all I'm going to get done between now and Halloween, but I'm good with that


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Temps still in the 100 degree range. Fall,where are you?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Wyatt Furr said:


> Temps still in the 100 degree range. Fall,where are you?


I've been wondering the same thing!


----------



## Goblin

Third day of rain! 
It caused me to miss the blood red moon! 
Basement is getting flooded!

I might have to build an ark.........


----------



## Hairazor

Good news:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I'm so happy to know that - another reason to love bacon:googly:


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> Cold or no cold, I finally got moving forward on the finishing touches of painting on the tombstone I started a few weeks ago. I expect that's all I'm going to get done between now and Halloween, but I'm good with that


Hope you're feeling better by now!

I just spent a beautiful (cloudy, grey, spooky) weekend putting out my yard decor. So much exercise! Now I can say that Halloween is good for you!


----------



## randomr8

camp horror set
I've got a co-worker that was looking for an out-of-the-way place. Some place to get away from technology. He went to look at this place with a couple other guys. You gotta admit I named the linky aptly. He said it was even creepier in person. 
Then he sent me this pic.

warning?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm sure many Haunt members are wishing they could get hold of that ^ property!


----------



## Hairazor

Don' t forget-- Banned Books Week--so get out there and read one


----------



## Bone Dancer

The weather the past few days has been spot on perfect. Low 70's daytime, mid to high 50's at night and no wind, perfect weather for Halloween and foggers. I sure hope it's like this for Halloween. Wind and rain has gotten me the past three years.


----------



## Goblin

4th day of rain!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Send some up this way, Goblin. We could use a little rain.


----------



## Spooky1

Forecast was for rain all weekend and we got nothing. Dry as a bone here. Rain forecast for most of this week ..... we'll see.


----------



## Hairazor

Got my Flu shot yesterday


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Looks like we have the beginnings of an Indian Summer this year. Weather is nice for a few days, then some showers and back to nice again. Looks this way clear into the end of October! Leaves won't be soggy when it's time to rake!*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's raining - finally!


----------



## Spooky1

Strange wetness falling from sky. Haven't seen much of this lately.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Spooky1 said:


> Strange wetness falling from sky. Haven't seen much of this lately.


^:undecidekin:Hey Spooky, you can have all the wet stuff from NC with my blessings. We have had a dreary last few rainy weeks. My yard is a bog, my decorating has been sidelined.....Boo, rain, rain go away.


----------



## Evil Queen

Please send it to California.


----------



## Goblin

5th day of rain! Weather channel says it's supposed to rain through Tuesday!
The sun came out for all of 10 minutes then back to rain! Seen the moon for
5 minutes then back to rain!

Thinking of stocking the front yard with trout and bass!

Got to go take the stress test today. I have to walk on a tread mill for about
6 minutes!


----------



## Headless

And in more southern news - the weather is picking up and we are expecting unusually warm weather for the next few days.

You know Halloween is just around the corner when your Haunt Forum unread posts go from 1 page in a day to 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, Goblin, September 30 is National Mud Pack Day. With all that rain, you should have a ready supply of mud just in time to celebrate:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Heart doctor said my stress test looked good. My heart muscle is still a 
little weak. Told me to keep taking my meds and start taking 81 mg of asprin a day
and he'd see me on October 15th for a follow up. No problems after that and
I won't have to come back till March!

People were reporting a UFO today! A big ball of light in the sky that gave off
a bright light and heat! The government says it's just a natural phenomena 
and not to worry about it!

Yes.......the sun has been out all day and it's 81 degrees!

Also today is the last day of September!


----------



## Hairazor

Hope you're looking at March, Goblin


----------



## Spooky1

Watching the weather forecast to see if we are going to get hit by hurricane joaquin. The current track has it heading up the Chesapeake bay, Sunday night,Monday morning. Not good for us.


----------



## scareme

I was thinking of you and Roxy, and the whole east coast bunch. What is it with you guys, Oct. and hurricanes? I guess it's like us and May and tornadoes. It just goes with the territory. Stay safe.


----------



## Spooklights

scareme said:


> I was thinking of you and Roxy, and the whole east coast bunch. What is it with you guys, Oct. and hurricanes? I guess it's like us and May and tornadoes. It just goes with the territory. Stay safe.


Thanks for the good thoughts. I was just thinking that I was posting in the weather thread the other day, joking about hurricanes. I should have kept quiet. :zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Abby is at the vet's awaiting her spay procedure. She has to stay overnight, so we're planning to enjoy a short interlude of freedom from puppy parenthood. We've scheduled a trip to Gettysburg - not ideal weather, but we'll live with it. We'll have dinner at the Dobbin House and then go on a ghost tour.


----------



## Spooky1

Won't believe the hurricane forecast track until it's about a day away. Most recent track is now staying off the east coast.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

RoxyBlue- hope you enjoy your brief time of freedom. Stevie didn't spend the night. And she hasn't calmed down one bit.  {was hoping she would}

I live near Greenville, SC. We're expecting nearly 10 inches of rain from the hurricane. wtf! Am I supposed to go buy milk & bread? Or is that only when we anticipate a dusting of snow? My yard floods when we get just 1".  10" is going to be interesting.  {glad I'm not setting up this year}


----------



## Copchick

Evil Queen said:


> Please send it to California.


I wish I could send you some, EQ. We had steady rain for the last couple days and Hurricane Jacquin is supposed to be making it's way up the east coast and I think The 'burgh is in it's path. At least that's what they're saying for now.

My outside decorating is sidelined too, P5. I feel your pain.  I'm feeling anxious because I'm supposed to be working outside.

So, today I had to take my 13 year old Ford Explorer to the shop to get checked and it's just what I thought; the wheel bearing is bad and the catalytic converter connector is shot. I need to get a new car. Which is a good and bad thing. I'll probably get a 2016 Explorer. I just hate having a car payment. I'll surely miss the old one, it was a good one while it lasted. If I was handy with car repairs, I would take care of it myself, but I guess that's why I'm a cop and not a mechanic.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> Abby is at the vet's awaiting her spay procedure. She has to stay overnight, so we're planning to enjoy a short interlude of freedom from puppy parenthood. We've scheduled a trip to Gettysburg - not ideal weather, but we'll live with it. We'll have dinner at the Dobbin House and then go on a ghost tour.


Enjoy your brief reprieve. Heaven knows Abby will be sleeping well tonight. I was going to ask when your Anniversary was, but seeing as your headed to Gettysburg, it must be next week. I thought it was getting close. Make sure the ghost tours have a boat as a back up. Gettysburg is still on my bucket list.



CreeepyCathy said:


> RoxyBlue- hope you enjoy your brief time of freedom. Stevie didn't spend the night. And she hasn't calmed down one bit.  {was hoping she would}
> 
> I live near Greenville, SC. We're expecting nearly 10 inches of rain from the hurricane. wtf! Am I supposed to go buy milk & bread? Or is that only when we anticipate a dusting of snow? My yard floods when we get just 1".  10" is going to be interesting.  {glad I'm not setting up this year}


I hate to act like a Looky Lou, but I'd love to see pictures if you do end up with a lake in your yard. Maybe even stock it with a few fish. Then you could open a B&B and Spooky1 and Roxy could come for the weekend. But seriously, be careful. It could get spooky in the next few days.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, our anniversary is actually October 15. We're early going to Gettysburg this year because we were afraid that, if we waited until the middle of the month, we might have ended up dealing with a young dog in heat. So, we scheduled her a little early for the spay and took our anniversary trip early as well.

Parents may now take a moment to explain the meaning of life and necessity of spaying a dog to their children.


----------



## scareme

A good thing I will say about Oklahoma City is they offer free spay or neuter. You have to call the one clinic on the first day of the previous month. And the schedule fills fast, so make sure you call that morning. Then just bring a utility bill the day of the appointment and you're good. Sometimes I sit on the front porch with fliers and ask people walking their pets if they know of anyone wanting a free spay or neuter. Yeah, I'm the neighborhood nerd. My neighbor even got their rabbit done.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> ..................Parents may now take a moment to explain the meaning of life and necessity of spaying a dog to their children.


LOL I chuckled.


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> Abby is at the vet's awaiting her spay procedure. She has to stay overnight, so we're planning to enjoy a short interlude of freedom from puppy parenthood. We've scheduled a trip to Gettysburg - not ideal weather, but we'll live with it. We'll have dinner at the Dobbin House and then go on a ghost tour.


Hope you had a good time. My Mom and I were in Gettysburg a few years ago for a church synod convention, and we spent all our free time on ghost tours. Ah, those were some good times!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Haunt, ain't that the truth?

Had a lovely time in spite of the rain in Gettysburg and are now resting at home with our little girl. Considering the nature of her surgery, she is surprisingly full of energy. That's what comes of being a young creature:jol:


----------



## Headless

We all had a lot more energy and resilience when we were younger Roxy!


----------



## scareme

Headless said:


> We all had a lot more energy and resilience when we were younger Roxy!


And we healed faster.


----------



## Goblin

We had one whole day of sunshine Wednesday.........then it went back to raining!
Tonight it's cold, windy, and still raining!


----------



## Copchick

Lol, Haunti!


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> And we healed faster.


that too

Tried to get enthusiastic and do some Halloween prep today. It fell severely short of expectations. I did finish the woodwork on a column for a fence and do a bit of painting but in the grand scheme of things with only a few weeks to go it didn't quite make the dent in the "to do" list I had hoped for. Sigh


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, Haunt, ain't that the truth?
> 
> Had a lovely time in spite of the rain in Gettysburg and are now resting at home with our little girl. Considering the nature of her surgery, she is surprisingly full of energy. That's what comes of being a young creature:jol:


:jolorrie was the same way Roxy, she came back with instructions from the vet to "keep her calm" and I smiled and said, unless you are going to prescribe a valium, I will just have to keep her crated. (which I hate to do) Two days later she is bouncing off the walls. She went on her daily run two days later, I had no choice. She is like a Tigger....she has an inner spring that is tightly wound. The girl just has to bounce.....I say that as she is climbing on top of my shoulders while I am typing this. I kid you not.


----------



## Copchick

I hope all of our members on the east coast and down south stay safe during this weather event. Remember, it only takes a few inches to get your car floating, don't drive through flooded roads. It isn't worth the risk.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So far no flooding, although it's still raining lightly and a bit windy. A perfect day for watching horror movies on TV


----------



## Goblin

Rain all day yesterday! Sun's trying to come out today and it's stopped raining for now!
Seen the Dan River when we were out Friday. It's about to overflow it's banks now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

When I see what some folks post on Facebook, it calls to mind a quote from Neil deGrasse Tyson - "The good thing about science is that it's true whether or not you believe in it":jol:


----------



## Goblin

I always heard "If it was pasted on Facebook then it has to be true!" lol.

Seen a tv show today I haven't seen in ages..........My Favorite Martian!


----------



## Hairazor

It's Fire Prevention week so don't forget to put new batteries in your smoke alarms


----------



## Troll Wizard

Hairazor said:


> It's Fire Prevention week so don't forget to put new batteries in your smoke alarms


_*Just changed mine out already! Thanks for the reminder though!*_


----------



## scareme

I was just looking around at Craigslist. Under the antique section there is a park bench with a Confederate flag painted on the back. Under the description the guy writes he knows it's a genuine antique because he just made it two weeks ago. I'm glad to hear that because antique and vintage Halloween sell for big money. And I know I have some things more than two weeks old I can part with. Now if I can just find the right sucker, I'm
all set.


----------



## Headless

I suddenly feel VERY old................


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

The sun is shining - what's up with that?


----------



## Spooky1

Halloween burger has spooky side effect.
http://www.iflscience.com/health-an...-halloween-burger-gives-you-spooky-green-poop


----------



## randomr8

Headless said:


> We all had a lot more energy and resilience when we were younger Roxy!


One thing looks good on everyone - youth.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Halloween burger has spooky side effect.


Black cake frosting does it too.


----------



## Goblin

I learned something interesting about "It's the great pumpkin, Charlie Brown" 
Seems when it originally aired in 1966 all the kids across the nation felt bad 
about Charlie Brown getting rocks, so they mailed candy to him!


----------



## RoxyBlue

October 7 is Bald and Free Day. I don't think Hairazor wants her clients to start celebrating this one en masse:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

^ I would have to learn to do spit and polish


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor said:


> ^ I would have to learn to do spit and polish


That, or slap, smack, and poke eyes






Classic Stooges


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> October 7 is Bald and Free Day. I don't think Hairazor wants her clients to start celebrating this one en masse:jol:


A day for me!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## scareme

I put a few Halloween things for sale on Craigslist. Last night I got a call from a couple who want to take a look at the stuff. They came over and it turns out they are haunters too. We started talking about props, tots, M&Ts, just everything. We got so involved we didn't notice the time, and two hours had passed. The guy got a call from his brother worried that we might be some Craigslist killers. lol I told the guy to tell his brother to come around on Halloween and if he saw two new props that looked suspiciously familiar, then they should worry. I love finding new haunters in the area.


----------



## IMU

Its been a long week.


----------



## RoxyBlue

IMU said:


> Its been a long week.


Hope PirateLady is doing well. We've been following the updates on FaceBook.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

It's been a pretty darn long week for me as well but at the end of it I was rewarded with my pro-rata long service leave. So there is presently a bank of 300 hours of long service leave plus almost another 4 weeks annual leave in credit for me. Bring on June 2016


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Damn, that's a lot of time off! That means you can slack off officially:jol:

Lots of odd "holidays" today. October 9 is:

Curious Events Day - this one is either about odd events or about participating in events that make you find out the answers to long-held questions.

Fire Prevention Day - not a bad idea to celebrate this one every day, actually.

Leif Erikson Day - generally accepted as the first European to set foot on North American soil, although he didn't bother to map any of it.

Moldy Cheese Day - I guess some cheeses are moldy on purpose, but not in our refrigerator...

World Egg Day - I will celebrate tomorrow with eggs for breakfast. Or maybe French toast, which uses eggs.


----------



## Copchick

Seems reasonable...


----------



## Hairazor

^ HeeHee, I DO so hate spiders

on another note:


----------



## DandyBrit

^Isn't it gross how cats do that and then lick their lips with such gusto!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Abby likes to eat ants and spider webs. I'm not sure what that says about her tastes:jol:


----------



## Copchick

Hairazor said:


> ^ HeeHee, I DO so hate spiders
> 
> on another note:


Sky raisins! Bwah, ha, ha, haa!


----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> Seems reasonable...


Seems? I'd say Perfectly!!!



Copchick said:


> Sky raisins! Bwah, ha, ha, haa!


That's what I thought too Tina. Funny.

I've been holding out for that 300 hours for a while now Roxy. We have been planning a trip for June next year which will see us drive about 12,000 kms (around 7,500 miles) up the centre of Australia and back down the east coast. We'll be gone for around 10-12 weeks and have been planning the trip for about 2 years now. Only 254 days until we leave - that's a far cry from the 678 days we had to wait from the first days of planning!!!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## DandyBrit

Headless said:


> Seems? I'd say Perfectly!!!
> 
> That's what I thought too Tina. Funny.
> 
> I've been holding out for that 300 hours for a while now Roxy. We have been planning a trip for June next year which will see us drive about 12,000 kms (around 7,500 miles) up the centre of Australia and back down the east coast. We'll be gone for around 10-12 weeks and have been planning the trip for about 2 years now. Only 254 days until we leave - that's a far cry from the 678 days we had to wait from the first days of planning!!!


You make it sound so everyday and usual that you will drive 7.500 miles - you could get round the UK about 30 times doing that!


----------



## Copchick

Headless, sounds like you and Shane are going to have a fantastic trip. Wish I could do that.


----------



## Headless

I just hope we can Tina! LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Getting a dose of eye candy watching the Property Brothers:jol:


----------



## bobzilla

This is a good deal :jol:
Free haunted house facades on Craigslist.
Where the heck would you store them? :googly:
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/zip/5260699180.html


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

I think Abby is part kangaroo. She has the longest hind legs and jumps like a pro.


----------



## Headless

hahahaha cute Goblin!

Had a really lovely weekend, family time and a really nice relaxing Sunday. No work done for Halloween but a few yard jobs that were overdue. Monday proved to be just a typical Monday so back to the grindstone it was........ sigh. Do you ever feel like the proverbial hamster in a wheel?


----------



## Lord Homicide

bobzilla said:


> This is a good deal :jol:
> Free haunted house facades on Craigslist.
> Where the heck would you store them? :googly:
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/zip/5260699180.html


Steve would find a place I guarantee it.



Goblin said:


>


Now that is bad ass.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't know if Abby licked a toad last night or ate something she shouldn't, but she suddenly got very unsteady on her feet and head-wobbly late in the evening. She's fine now and back to her normal annoying self jol, but it made for a long sleepless night for us. Good thing I didn't have to be at work today.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

@ Roxy - Abby the toad lickin' dog. Has a nice ring to it.  Dogs are such Hoovers, they eat everything.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^LOL

Unfortunately, she had another episode at 4AM this morning, so we can't blame the toads anymore. We took her to the vet and the current working theory is that she is having partial seizures. He's doing a blood workup, so we'll hopefully have a better idea tomorrow of what our options are. If the seizures become regular, they can be controlled with phenobarbital or potassium bromide.


----------



## IMU

Our pooch Rio had them but only 1 every 6 to 8 months. Vet said as long as they are mild and no more than twice a year, no need for meds. Hope it isn't serious.

In other news, my "wonderful" neighbor backed into my parked truck and dented the bumper. Since I didn't actually see him hit my truck but just looking guilty at the aftermath, I can't prove he did. His wife saw it him, rolled down her window in her car and then drive off. Neither will admit he did it. My insurance won't cover crap (high deductible) so looks like I'll have a dent in my bumper for awhile. It's one thing to do that and not leave a note ... it sucks even more when you know the person and still won't admit it or come clean. Karma will get them both for this ... at least 5 fold! I don't even care if I find out or not. It will bite them both.


----------



## scareme

Headless said:


> I've been holding out for that 300 hours for a while now Roxy. We have been planning a trip for June next year which will see us drive about 12,000 kms (around 7,500 miles) up the centre of Australia and back down the east coast. We'll be gone for around 10-12 weeks and have been planning the trip for about 2 years now. Only 254 days until we leave - that's a far cry from the 678 days we had to wait from the first days of planning!!!


How is your work place going to be able to go that long without you? And be sure and write down your work passwords. I forgot mine when I was just gone a week.



RoxyBlue said:


> Getting a dose of eye candy watching the Property Brothers:jol:


Yum, Yum.



RoxyBlue said:


> ^LOL
> 
> Unfortunately, she had another episode at 4AM this morning, so we can't blame the toads anymore. We took her to the vet and the current working theory is that she is having partial seizures. He's doing a blood workup, so we'll hopefully have a better idea tomorrow of what our options are. If the seizures become regular, they can be controlled with phenobarbital or potassium bromide.


I hope she's going to be OK. She's to young to start on meds already. My sister in AZ lost a dog after it caught a toad. Bad creatures.



IMU said:


> Our pooch Rio had them but only 1 every 6 to 8 months. Vet said as long as they are mild and no more than twice a year, no need for meds. Hope it isn't serious.
> 
> In other news, my "wonderful" neighbor backed into my parked truck and dented the bumper. Since I didn't actually see him hit my truck but just looking guilty at the aftermath, I can't prove he did. His wife saw it him, rolled down her window in her car and then drive off. Neither will admit he did it. My insurance won't cover crap (high deductible) so looks like I'll have a dent in my bumper for awhile. It's one thing to do that and not leave a note ... it sucks even more when you know the person and still won't admit it or come clean. Karma will get them both for this ... at least 5 fold! I don't even care if I find out or not. It will bite them both.


We've had to pay our $1,000 co-pay three times this year. May hail storm. Daughter backing into our truck. Daughter backing into our car.


----------



## debbie5

Hello. My name is Debbie. Debbie5.....


----------



## scareme

For years now I've said I wish one a the neighbors would give me a run for the money. Well it's happened, and I'm not so sure I like it. I've gotten pretty comfortable with the title Halloween House. I was over visiting with my next door neighbor this week end, and he revealed to me that he's renting some ducks, bunnies and a turkey from a petting zoo for the tots to pet that night. This is a serious line in the sand. I've been wracking my brain and the only thing I can think of is a couple of fresh corpses dug up. Prop them in some electric chairs, and let the kids take their candy out of their still oozy hands. And it would make a good photo op. If anyone has an idea of what could beat a pet turkey in Oct., please share them with me.


----------



## scareme

Welcome back Debbie5! What's on the table for Halloween this year?


----------



## Copchick

@ Roxy - Fly had started having seizures late last year. Since then she's had three in total that we know of. My vet also had said as long as they're not frequent, she (and I) are comfortable in monitoring her. Her blood work and everything else says she's okay. She was just at the vet yesterday for her yearly. 

@ IMU - that so totally sucks. If you really want to see this through, take him to civil court. It's based upon the preponderance of the evidence, not beyond a reasonable doubt. If you can demonstrate the scenario such as show any paint transfer, show the damage to his vehicle (photos) you may have a chance to get your expenses taken care of courtesy of a court order. At any rate, it's going to be awkward in the neighborhood. Good luck!

Scareme - it looks like the gauntlet has been thrown. You've got competition. Really though, a petting zoo on halloween? 

Hi Debbie, glad to see you've popped back in. Stay a while this time.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:Roxy, I sure hope they come up with what is ailing Abby. That is very concerning. Prayers for your little girl.

On a happier note I received an anonymous gift in the mail yesterday. Festive Halloween socks. WOW! My feet are going to have the spirit for sure! Thank you Great Pumpkin! (whomever you may be)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Halloween socks! I have a few pair that I start wearing in October, and sometimes when it's not October:jol:

Sorry to hear about the truck, IMU. You have enough on your mind and don't need to deal with someone who is a butthead about owning up to the accident.

Debbie5 is back - woohoo!

Scareme, I'm with you - farm animals just don't say "Halloween" to me unless they're zombie farm animals. He better hope that turkey doesn't put someone's eye out

Abby made it through the night without any further incidents. We've taken some pre-emptive measures of putting plastic under the covers on the couch cushions and recliner in the event she has a relapse. Always best to be prepared, you know:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

scareme said:


> For years now I've said I wish one a the neighbors would give me a run for the money. Well it's happened, and I'm not so sure I like it. I've gotten pretty comfortable with the title Halloween House. I was over visiting with my next door neighbor this week end, and he revealed to me that he's renting some ducks, bunnies and a turkey from a petting zoo for the tots to pet that night. This is a serious line in the sand. I've been wracking my brain and the only thing I can think of is a couple of fresh corpses dug up. Prop them in some electric chairs, and let the kids take their candy out of their still oozy hands. And it would make a good photo op. If anyone has an idea of what could beat a pet turkey in Oct., please share them with me.


If you can come up with a couple of actors and dress them as werewolves, put them in a fenced in area and call it a petting zoo, it might work.
And I agree, a turkey in a petting zoo is not a good idea.


----------



## Spooky1

Scareme, I think a zombie petting zoo is needed.

Welcome back Debbie, we've missed you. Hope all is well.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm with BD on this one.....and as for the turkey....free thanksgiving meal!


----------



## Goblin

Welcome back Debbie.

Go to the heart doctor today. Gonna check my BP to see if increasing my meds has
affected it any. If not, he wants to increase it a little more. I'm hoping that after
today I won't have to go back till March.


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> How is your work place going to be able to go that long without you? And be sure and write down your work passwords. I forgot mine when I was just gone a week.........


Oh Scareme - I'm not sure I'll be caring while I am off touring the country!!!! LOL Our work requires us to change our password about every 3 months. OMG the first two weeks after you change it - DRIVES ME CRAZY.



debbie5 said:


> Hello. My name is Debbie. Debbie5.....


Number 5 Is Alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hey Deb!!!!!!

We are babysitting the Granddogs for a couple of weeks while the kids take off to Fiji for a holiday and to attend a friend's wedding. I think they might need to be on a bit of a diet while they are here......... a bit chubby!


----------



## debbie5

HALLOOOooo! Everything is/was fine in DebbieLand. This year, I'm doing a circus theme. Entire front facade and porch will be a circus tent (hubby now wants me to distress it to make it creepier-- Im not sure if I want to = more work). I will be on the porch with an inflatable clown costume, and a creepy half mask from the nose down- but *not* bloody and gross like the AHS clown. On a personal note, a few days ago both my older daughter and I were diagnosed with a genetic connective tissue disorder called Ehlers-Danlos syndrome. I'm only mentioning it because I've had chronic pain since I was young, and I ****finally*** know why! I've never been so happy to get a diagnosis in my life! Not that it changes anything, but it's nice to get validated after 40 years of docs telling me I was a whiner, crazy or they just pulled random diagnoses out of thin air ("Fibromyalgia..that's it! Or maybe you have Lyme? Or MS? Or arthritis? Or Epstein Barr? Maybe you just need a antidepressant for the pain?") . I'm pretty sure hubby has it too, and my other daughter seems to have it as well. Now to just get them evaluated to see. There is a deadly form of it, where you are prone to aortic dissection, but luckily, we don't seem to have that version of it. The most pronounced symptom is hyperflexible joints and stretchy skin, as your body doesn't make collagen in the right way. (Yay! We could join the circus sideshow!) It's good to be back here. I was still lurking even when I wasn't posting. ((hugs)) I missed all of you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Deb, I absolutely agree with you on the comfort of getting a diagnosis, even if it isn't good news in and of itself. I always think it's best to know exactly what you're dealing with so you can act accordingly. Some conditions are maddeningly frustrating just because they are so difficult to diagnose accurately. Knowledge gives you power, or at least reassures you that it wasn't all in your head:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Went to the heart doctor today. Saw a lady doctor this time. First time I've seen her. BP was excellent, so she inceased the med from 12.5 to 25mg. 2 of them twice a day! It's supposed to strengthen the weak heart muscle. I go back on November for another BP check. If there's no problems then I won't have to go back to March 21st. She said when the increase the dosage they have to check to make sure it doesn't affect my BP......especially this med.... it's also used by people with High BP as well as lowers blood sugar.


----------



## Hairazor

Good news Goblin


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

I'm off to Philly in the morning to see a Kansas show in Glenside, PA. First time on a train in about 30 years....eek! I have almost a 2 hour layover in Penn Station in NYC!


----------



## RoxyBlue

My mom loves traveling by train. I don't think she's been on a plane since the '60s and she only drives a car because she has to, and she'll readily hand over the keys to anyone else who will drive for her. She didn't get her driver's license until she was in her 40s.


----------



## Hairazor

I Love to go by train.


----------



## Goblin

I was stabbed by Dracula!


----------



## Hairazor

I was stabbed by my parents, ummmm what?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm not going to die. So there


----------



## Spooky1

Stabbed by a ghost?


----------



## Copchick

I was bitten by Satan. Hmm.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I was puréed by Darth Vader.


----------



## Bone Dancer

All I need are fresh batteries and I will be here forever.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

VENT ALERT: I'm getting really tired of this stupid brain injury that sometimes makes me screw up plans with friends..it rarely happens, but when it does, it's momentous, and I worry they think I'm really trying to screw them or something & I look like a jerk. I write myself notes and am organized, but sometimes I misread or forget things.... then I have to go into humiliating damage control mode and I wonder if people really *understand* how I can be such a boob sometimes. I have a new friend who is affiliated with a famous band who likes that I make her laugh, so she wanted to give me passes to a concert as well as backstage passes so we could meet. I then say how one of my kids would like to go (I'm wondering which one can go, as the venue is a casino- I have an older kid who isn't into this band, but enjoys concerts, while the younger kid LOVES this band, but may not be able to get inside the venue due to her age). . She then offers me one ticket plus one. I TOTALLY misread the email think it says ONE ticket. I don't want to be a jerk, so I figure my kid can't go, and I don't even push, as that's rude. Yesterday, I thought briefly that maybe I should bring my 11 year old (she looks 16) and *I* would sit outside the doors so she could see her favorite band, Then I realize that's probably illegal or something, and maybe even not safe. Plus she can't stand loud music at the shows at the local theme park, so I'm sure she would want to leave a rock concert..then I'd be stuck 2 hours away with NO concert for either of us. So, I show up tonight to the concert (alone) and there are TWO tickets and backstage passes. OMG! Why didn't she tell me there were two passes? Now the 2nd ticket & pass will be wasted! I felt HORRIBLE. so I gave a guy I was in line with & chatting with the pass. So, I see new band friend and she comes over to me: she says, "Where's your daughter? I wanted her to come"... So I tell her I thought it was only ONE ticket...also New Band Friend then gets politely but pointedly not-too-pleased as they don't let just ANYONE- even nice, preppy older dudes who I gave the pass to-- backstage. So, I look like a total ASS. I'm SO SICK of screwing things up, and worrying people won't believe it's innocently possible to screw up like this.I worry people think I'm doing some scheme to try to screw with them in some way. I mean: IT'S WRITTEN RIGHT IN THE EMAIL, "ticket plus one"...uugghhh...so now I'm worrying that I"ve made her think fans (and me) are scammers & idiots... something I try not to do. I sent her a rambling apologetic email, as when I tried to explain the screw up when we were at the venue, I don't think she believed me, or heard me, or was too pissed...or maybe she doesn't care. I dunno. It's all a mess. UGH.


----------



## Headless

Gosh Deb we all get things wrong sometimes. I'm the worst at forgetting things and I haven't even been diagnosed with a problem. The MOST important thing is not being so hard on yourself. The next step is understanding not only what your assets are, but also the things that can bring you undone and being focused on compensating for those things. I too have a problem with reading things quickly and not quite getting the right message from them. I have had to train myself (particularly at work) to slow down, READ every word, and re-read again before I act. I don't always do it, but I try.

I'm a little disappointed in myself this weekend. With so little time to go I just didn't make it to the shed to work on anything, and I know I have so much work ahead of me. The worst part is with my job being so busy, I know I won't get any time after work to do anything. I hope we can re-purpose a lot of old props for the Scouts fundraiser!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Deb, you are so not alone. My boss is notoriously bad at catching all the details, particularly in an emai, and has missed things because of it. He has to make lists in order to stay organized and relies on me to remind him of anything really important. And yes, it's difficult for someone who is not that way to understand why a person can have that type of problem.


----------



## Copchick

Deb, I know you feel badly and explained everything to her. The ball is in her court now. Maybe continue just being her friend and if it comes up, just chuckle about it and maybe even make a joke about how you should maybe take reading courses or start wearing glasses to read; something to lighten it up between you both. If she doesn't want anything to do with you anymore, then chalk it up to a a learning experience. It isn't your fault because you took the precautionary measures like you explained to us. Don't beat yourself up too badly, give it a day then try to move on.


----------



## Goblin

We had our first frost last night! Never got out of the 50's all day! Now
it feels like October!

Amazingly enough, my memory is the only thing I don't have a problem with!
The rest of the body is falling apart! Heart, blood sugar, fallen arches, heel spurs, 
and arthritis in both feet, but I can remember things from when I was
5 years old........and I'm gonna be 65 Sunday!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I was doing great this year getting everything set up early, then had an incident at work. We had an inmate who smoked synthetic marijuana and freaked out. While trying to put handcuffs on him so we could take him to our medical unit, I got kicked in the outside of my right knee. Now I'm walking on a cane and the doctor says I will be until roughly Christmas. Two weeks shy of the Big Day, and I got an injury. Granted, all our big stuff is out and set up, but I still have lighting and fog to accomplish. But I am for all intents and purposes a one-man show. My brother in law helps as he can, but he's a full time student with a full time job, so that's approximately 1 day a week for about 6 hours. My teenager has decided that this year is the year he will rebel against Halloween, so he's out.It's too late to take everything down and take this year off, because the little kids in the neighborhood are already excited. I have a feeling that this is going to be interesting...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, that bites, Bio! Just do what you can and try not to damage yourself. Hobble around the yard on Halloween night and people will understand why a few details might not have gotten addressed.

Woke up to temperatures in the low 20s this morning. Makes for a bracing morning walk with the dog.


----------



## Copchick

Oh man Bio, that sucks. That synthetic Marijuana is horrible stuff. Work your limp and cane into your haunt, lol. Don't overdo it. (Yeah right) Seriously, don't.


----------



## Hairazor

Dang Bio, just Dang


----------



## Spooky1

AMC is airing all the original Halloween movie series today and tonight,

Bio, sorry to hear about your injury. Hope your teenager discovers empathy and decides to help out his injured "Old Man". With the knee, I bet you can do a really good shambling zombie or mummy.  Good Luck, and I hope you heal up quickly!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Let's play a game. Count the technique threads that you responded to with "I'm going to try that (or to that effect)..." Divide by how many projects you haven't done then state your failure rate.

me. 100% failure.


----------



## Copchick

Watching the 1978 Halloween. My fav!


----------



## Goblin

I be The Blue Cyclops of the Seas

Put the storm windows down in my bedroom windows this afternoon!


----------



## scareme

Bio, I'm sorry to hear you'll be on cane duty. Does this mean you'll be off work for a couple of weeks? And yes, I'd rather put up with a dozen zombies than a single teenager anytime. At least the zombies had a brain once upon a time.

Lord H, Do you get extra points for ""I'm going to try that" times the number of years you've been saying that? I think that would put me in the negative. 

As if things haven't been going crappy enough this year, I've lost a week to the flu. I can't remember ever having it this bad. Poor Rick comes through again. The bathroom is next to the laundry room which is off the kitchen. He brought a recliner out to the kitchen/laundry door and that is where I've slept for a week. He took the week off to take care of me, and slept on the couch. And there are certain advantages to having your daughter dating a Dr.. It's hard to find one that makes house calls these days. They just bought a house together, so I told him it could be worse, I could be living there. They both said no way. lol So now I have two weeks to get things done. What gets finished, gets finished. What doesn't, who's going to know?


----------



## Headless

Lord Homicide said:


> Let's play a game. Count the technique threads that you responded to with "I'm going to try that (or to that effect)..." Divide by how many projects you haven't done then state your failure rate.
> 
> me. 100% failure.


hahahaha can you fail by 200% because I think that's more likely where I am at!



Goblin said:


>


The White Mermaid of the Shadows 
Which essentially means I will stick out like dogs [email protected] I never was much good at flying under the raidar.......



scareme said:


> ...........So now I have two weeks to get things done. What gets finished, gets finished. What doesn't, who's going to know?


Scareme - hope you feel much better soon. Sometimes I think the stress of the work we have to do works against us.

Bio - please take care and just do what you can. Hope you too are on the mend soon.

I'm really disappointed that an application I put in for a job at work has been re-advertised. I was told that my application would be re-submitted for me and that I wouldn't really have wanted the position this time around given the other applicants were so poor.............. Really? Now you are thinking for me??????


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like work place logic to me, Headless:googly: I don't like other people thinking for me, either, unless they think I want a box of chocolates. That's okay then.

Abby is methodically chewing a hole in her chew-proof dog bed. I guess she didn't read the advertising copy.

I an the Cursed Thief of the Seas.

Scareme, you are really working that "for better or for worse, in sickness and in health" provision of the marriage contract. Hope you get past the flu thing soon.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:This is my new favorite commercial.




 .................................with CHOCOLATE MILK!!!


----------



## Otaku

I'm The Ugly Knight of the Sea? Damn...


----------



## Hairazor

I' the Blue Knight of the Night


----------



## randomr8

Hi all, got a rambling question here somewhere....
I go to 4 or 3 security conferences each year. The one I just went to in DC I worked a couple shifts for the guys who run it. Found out that there are alot of people that work cons all year round. They use all their leave or use up their training budgets. One guy I worked with runs a con and also uses all his time off to work them. Now most of this is volunteer work far as I can tell. Feels like carny folk or something... anyway .. some of y'all go to haunt cons - do you know if it's the same at those events? It's kind of fascinating to me for some odd reason...


----------



## Spooky1

The Blue Serpent of the forest

Scareme, hope you're over the flu soon.

Roxy, I know what you're thinking ...... "I'd kill for 8 hours of uninterrupted sleep"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Amen to that!:jol::kisskin:

Abby is lucky she's so cute; otherwise, we'd have to kill her:googly:

Just kidding. Really, I am.....:devil:


----------



## Copchick

I am the "Treacherous Dragon of the Forrest". Yes, you may fear me. 



RoxyBlue said:


> Abby is lucky she's so cute; otherwise, we'd have to kill her:googly:


Ain't it funny how you totally want to kill your dog, then look at how totally cute they are, then hug them? 



scareme said:


> As if things haven't been going crappy enough this year, I've lost a week to the flu. I can't remember ever having it this bad. Poor Rick comes through again. The bathroom is next to the laundry room which is off the kitchen. He brought a recliner out to the kitchen/laundry door and that is where I've slept for a week. He took the week off to take care of me, and slept on the couch. And there are certain advantages to having your daughter dating a Dr.. It's hard to find one that makes house calls these days. They just bought a house together, so I told him it could be worse, I could be living there. They both said no way. lol So now I have two weeks to get things done. What gets finished, gets finished. What doesn't, who's going to know?


Rick is a gem. Hope you get to feeling better soon Scareme! You've got work to do woman, now get off that recliner and move it!



Headless said:


> I'm really disappointed that an application I put in for a job at work has been re-advertised. I was told that my application would be re-submitted for me and that I wouldn't really have wanted the position this time around given the other applicants were so poor.............. Really? Now you are thinking for me??????


Ugh, I hate when employers think for you. THEY think THEY know what's best for you.



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:This is my new favorite commercial.
> .................................with CHOCOLATE MILK!!!




I love that commercial too! I laugh each time it's on. Here's something funny to do; when someone tells you to do something or asks a question, answer them adding "...with chocolate milk!"


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Amen to that!:jol:
> 
> Abby is lucky she's so cute; otherwise, we'd have to kill her:googly:
> 
> Just kidding. Really, I am.....:devil:


:jol:I just have one word for you.....Benedryl. (it's great for itchy skin as well)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^or Doggie Downers! Raise your hand if you remember that pseudo commercial from SNL:jol:


----------



## debbie5

Okay...so the lady friend of the Famous Band got back to me & doesn't hate me or anything. Sh'es very kind & understands- says she meets thousands of jerks, and I'm not one of them... it was an honest error on my part.  It took me a few days to get over the sinking feeling in the pit of my stomach: the I Screwed UP Again feeling. All is well. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Goblin

The good old days! Wish I could find them for that now!


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> Okay...so the lady friend of the Famous Band got back to me & doesn't hate me or anything. Sh'es very kind & understands- says she meets thousands of jerks, and I'm not one of them... it was an honest error on my part.  It took me a few days to get over the sinking feeling in the pit of my stomach: the I Screwed UP Again feeling. All is well. Thanks everyone.


That's pretty awesome news Deb. Ahhh yes - the only thing faster than the speed of light is the speed of doubt and I'm thinking we've all been there!


----------



## deadSusan

So true Headless....I do it a lot!

Funny you should post the Halloween light up ad, Goblin. My Mom told me my great aunt is purging and her children don't want her large blow mold pumpkins! I told my mother to tell her aunt not to throw any Halloween stuff away!!!

We are finally getting some much needed rain today. It's dry here a lot, so it's nice when we don't have to water.

Sincerely - The Red Assassin of the Seas!


----------



## RoxyBlue

October 21 is:

Babbling Day - blah blah blah






Count Your Buttons Day - eight on my sweater

National Pumpkin Cheesecake Day - I'll take this over counting buttons any day


----------



## Goblin

I be Phantom Stalker!


----------



## Headless

Cursed Zombie checking in!

Thank heaven tomorrow is Friday - I'm ready for a weekend!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm Deadly Ghost and Spooky1 is Lurking Fog, so those go together really well. A ghost can hide in fog:jol:


----------



## Evil Queen

Quiet Moon.


----------



## deadSusan

Magical zombie


----------



## Hairazor

Quiet Eyes here


----------



## Hairazor

As spider phobic as I am I almost threw up


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, she's got a HUGE family to carry around!:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm Deadly Ghost and Spooky1 is Lurking Fog, so those go together really well. A ghost can hide in fog:jol:


The Lurking Fog surrounds the Deadly Ghost like a hug. :googly:


----------



## Gorylovescene

I'm Quiet Eyes. There are many adjectives that can make eyes creepy... i don't know about "quiet" though.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

Count your buttons day. The kids used to have a babysitter, who when I'd drop the kids off in the morning, would have some cute material on the table. By the time I'd pick up the kids, her two daughters would have matching dresses including bows for their hair and matching trim on their socks. Brit would ask if I would sew something for her. One day at school they were going to have Wear Something the First Letter of Your First Name. I sewed a B on Brit's shirt out of buttons. That's right, talent just flows in this family. Buttons made me a hero, and I love them still today. 

I'm feeling better, but I'm seriously behind. I've even started to think of hiring someone off of Craigslist to help. If you never hear from me again, remember I did it all for Halloween.


----------



## Iniquity

I'm so screwed! And pissed! Broke my foot this morning and have a bunch of things to do for the party next week. I've never broken anything in my life. Of course this would happen to me now. What the hell kind of harem dancer has a cast? Will it be any better by the time I fly to ATL next month? Uggghhhhh!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad you're feeling better, Scareme. I'd be cautious about that Craigslist thing, though. You never know what kind of psycho hose bags are out there. Then again, that might fit in with your decorating theme:googly:

Sorry to hear about the foot, Iniquity, although a harem dancer in a cast would certainly provide excellent conversation starter material at a party:jol:


----------



## Iniquity

Good point. lol. Maybe I'll paint the brace gold and attach a bunch of coins to it.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Or bells


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Heads up Haunters, Grandinroad has 50% off Halloween decorations. Code is XXW11975 (warning) stuff is vanishing quick!


----------



## Copchick

Thanks, Jana! I ordered some skellies dogs and rats.


----------



## Goblin

I was standing in line to get my prescriptions this afternoon and there was a woman and her mother in front of me with a little
girl in the shopping cart. The little girl picked up a big bag of M&M's out of the cart and tried to bite it open. The grandmother
was trying to get it from her. I thought any minute the bag was gonna rip open and the M&Ms were gonna be all over the floor!!
Fortunately, she was able to trade her cellphone for the M&Ms!


----------



## Headless

Darn it - if only Grandin Road shipped to Australia............

Welllllllllllllllll it's a sad day here as if we were having our halloween party it would have been tonight. The saddest thing is the weather has been awesome! Figures really. This is the second year we've had to cancel and I'm really feeling sad tonight. Tomorrow however we start moving everything to start setting up for the fundraiser for the Scouts. I have a feeling this will be a really good year money wise. Fingers crossed anyway. Wish us luck!


----------



## Hairazor

Luck Headless


----------



## Draik41895

I've not signed on here in a minute, life keeps me busy. College mostly, but I tend to keep my nose in my work more than anyone around. That's how you know it's a passion I guess. When my girlfriend was here she had to set the plate of food in front of me and take my tools to stop me from sculpting. 

She's graduated now, if I haven't mentioned, she's two semesters ahead of me. I've done a lot more for school now, so I"ll update all those progress threads I started awhile back. And of course I've got more to show. I just opened an Etsy(where would be the appropriate place to start a thread for that?) with my shrunken heads and a Kylo Ren helmet I've made as well. Made my first sale on the second day! 

Working on a Joker costume for halloween, a mummy for a halloweentown assignment, I'm recreating the cannibal elder from the green inferno, making a bear skin rug and I've still got more plans lined up. Talk about staying busy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin, first word I saw was "normal"

Headless, hang in there. There are always bumps along the road of life, and you just need to keep driving because things will get better.

Draik, you can put a thread about your Etsy shop in the Sponsor and Vendor subforum here. We'd love to see what you have to offer.

Gorgeous fall day here today, so hopefully I can finish the repainting of two tombstones. Maybe get some laundry done, too.....


----------



## Hairazor

Draik, I had to take a deep breath after reading all you are up to, good on ya!


----------



## randomr8

why is carving a jol zen?


----------



## randomr8

Lord Homicide said:


> Let's play a game. Count the technique threads that you responded to with "I'm going to try that (or to that effect)..." Divide by how many projects you haven't done then state your failure rate.
> 
> me. 100% failure.


LOL so by my failure rate I should be a pro by now. Thank god there are ppl on interwebs that will sell **** that I simply blow up when I try to make it..


----------



## randomr8

goblin said:


>


stolen!


----------



## Goblin

Candyman


----------



## RoxyBlue

Finished repainting two tombstones yesterday. Not entirely sure I like the outcome, but I can always repaint them next year:jol:

Yesterday when I went down to the basement laundry room, I found the crank ghost hanging on the clothes line. I think that falls under the category of "you know you're a haunter when your basement has ghosts".


----------



## Hairazor

Our town did our SpookWalk last week. It is geared for smaller kids so we try not to do spooky but since we are from the Library we try to do something bookish. We did Where's Waldo. Here is a shot of me as Waldo and the children's Librarian as a decoy Waldo.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You look adorable:jol:


----------



## scareme

I love the costume Hairazor. You come up with the best ideas. When I worked in the hospital, we were told our costumes had to be kid friendly too. I felt sorry for this Dr. who did his best, but scared the crap out of almost every kid. I guess a six foot tall Oscar the Grouch doesn't carry over as well in an examining room as it does in that little box in your living room.


----------



## Lord Homicide

randomr8 said:


> LOL so by my failure rate I should be a pro by now. Thank god there are ppl on interwebs that will sell **** that I simply blow up when I try to make it..


lmao!


----------



## Spooky1

Starting to put the yard together.

Graveyard fence (with new finials) is up and FCG is in the window. Most decorations won't go out until Halloween.

b0d5cd7 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

372f08a52 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## Hairazor

That ^ indeed is an epic flash mob


----------



## Goblin

Nice pic Hairazor!

Been watching episodes of Dark Shadows on the Decade channel all
weekend! They started with the Barnabus episodes. They're gonna
continue with it next weekend!

My birthday was quiet. Got a total of $90.00 birthday money. I treated
myself to French Dip Subs from Arby's with fries from McDonalds.


----------



## randomr8

Spooky1 said:


> Starting to put the yard together.
> 
> Graveyard fence (with new finials) is up and FCG is in the window. Most decorations won't go out until Halloween.


Good choice since Wednesday is 100% nasty.


----------



## Copchick

HR - You made a wonderful looking Waldo!

It was a beautiful clear day here, blue skies, a little breezy and warm sun. I love the maple tree that is on the side of my house. Due to the breeze and heavy rain we had two days ago, it's losing it's leaves a little fast. The colors were so pretty with the sun shining on it.


----------



## Evil Queen

Pretty!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very pretty, CC! Our big maple is just starting to turn colors, right in time for Halloween.


----------



## Hairazor

Looks like liquid gold Copchick


----------



## randomr8

Lovin roastin' pumpkin seeds.... also learned that all our old phones update with the new ones - long and short -- My daughter's 2 year old phone is being updated with her college videos -- happy to say that she has an active social life and my wife and I will not be looking at that again ..:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Dismembered by the Predator at a drive-in movie!


----------



## Copchick

I would be smashed by killer bees while trick or treating. Yikes!


----------



## Hairazor

Tickled to death by Lucille Ball in a run down old house


----------



## RoxyBlue

Chopped by Lucille Ball in a dark alley. And I always thought she was such a nice lady......

Here is an example of how a name can be predictive of a future event:

http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/27/us/indiana-trigger-the-dog-shoots-owner/index.html


----------



## randomr8

Whacked by Oprah while tying to run away.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Lord Homicide

I want to play a game...

Post the how long it takes you to want to kill me for posting a loop of this Halloween III jingle . Alright kids... it's time to put on your masks!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^30 seconds

And it's raining here today. Go ahead, Mother Nature, get it out of your system so this weekend will be clear.


----------



## Death's Door

Cooked by Oprah in the woods. Don't believe it for a minute - she would have her hired chef do that for her.

Been lurking for a while here. With the temp job, Halloween, and my home office being under construction and everything being stored in the living room and dining room, it has been a very busy time for me. My hubby remodeled my office/library with the old fashioned "whodoneit" look. It looks so awesome even without furniture in it. The carpet arrives today and I can start moving in all the books and bookcases starting Sunday. I am very happy to be able to move some of my gothic/Halloween decorations in there as accessories instead of packing them away. It's the last room in the house to be remodeled. Not only will I be packing up the Halloween props, I will be moving back in the room and doing heavy duty cleaning throughout the house. 

Hubby will be in West Virginia hunting so I have the time when I get home after work to do this. I'm tired already just writing and thinking about it but the end result will be worth it.


----------



## Copchick

Lord H - Just seeing "Silver Shamrock", I don't even have to play it in order to want to kill you.  I remember that jingle very well.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Lord H - Just seeing "Silver Shamrock", I don't even have to play it in order to want to kill you.  I remember that jingle very well.


Shazaam! :devil: Nothing but love on this side rest assured.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

October 29 is National Frankenstein Day, and tomorrow is Frankenstein Friday.


----------



## Spooky1

That's Frankensteen!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Young Frankenstein:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Ditto ^


----------



## Spooklights

I'll probably be busy all day tomorrow, and I'll be at my Sister's church Halloween party tonight, so let me wish everyone a Happy Halloween before I forget. Have a great one! (and don't forget the time changes this weekend....an extra hour of Halloween!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy Halloween, Spooklights!

TCM is running a whole slew of horror movies today. Spooky1 set the DVR to record, but he might have to do some deleting of previously recorded stuff first. He took the day off so he could start some of the preliminary set up of the yard. We pulled tombstones, skulls, and skeletons out of the crawlspace last night, so now our basement looks like a prop shop that blew up. I told him we needed to do some purging again - too much STUFF in that basement!


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> Happy Halloween, Spooklights!
> 
> TCM is running a whole slew of horror movies today. Spooky1 set the DVR to record, but he might have to do some deleting of previously recorded stuff first. He took the day off so he could start some of the preliminary set up of the yard. We pulled tombstones, skulls, and skeletons out of the crawlspace last night, so now our basement looks like a prop shop that blew up. I told him we needed to do some purging again - too much STUFF in that basement!


We lost our free storage space a year and 1/2 ago - thinking about renting a u-store-it space... or chucking stuff this year. Decisions. Decisions...

Ditto Young Frankinsteen! (Blucher!)

Ditto Spooklights!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I draw the line at renting storage space - if we have to store it, we don't need it:jol:

Last year we gifted some of our props to a friend who does a garage walk through. We're all for passing along items that we just don't use anymore or don't fit the theme (the latter being typically a result of impulse buying) to another haunter. Of course, that gives us space for more new stuff, but that's okay. Recycling props is a great way to keep a display fresh each year.


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Halloween to Spooklights and the rest of the Hauntforum family.

First time in a couple of years that I am working the day before Halloween. I always made sure I had enough time saved up to take off this week. Very tired today. Was up at 4:30 a.m. sending hubby off to West Virginia for hunting. Stayed up last night to finish up some things so I can start pulling stuff from the basement for my display. Couldn't do it last night because of hubby's gear and clothes in the living room. I'm hoping for a second wind once I get out of work. 

Kinda bummed that our town only has TOT hours from 4-7 p.m. when the surrounding towns have it 3-8 p.m. but will still have fun and enjoy the peeps that come for my open house.


----------



## Hairazor

Our town does a SpookWalk every year. Businesses, organizations, or even individuals can sign up to do a booth on a long circular walk by the river. Our town is around 8000 people and about 1100 or more kids go through. Seems someone, not signed up to have a booth, was giving out religious materials to the kids condemning ToTers and those who celebrate Halloween. The Chamber of Commerce, that oversees the Walk, did not find out till after the Walk was over otherwise they would have escorted them from the site (this was what was in the paper yesterday). I say we need to find out who these people are and torchlight parade to their homes and run them out of town (jk or am I?)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, don't torchlight them because it will just reinforce the idea that Halloween celebrators are evil. Instead, secretly give a bunch of candy to their kids and let the parents deal with wound-up children high on sugar:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Hairazor said:


> Our town does a SpookWalk every year. Businesses, organizations, or even individuals can sign up to do a booth on a long circular walk by the river. Our town is around 8000 people and about 1100 or more kids go through. Seems someone, not signed up to have a booth, was giving out religious materials to the kids condemning ToTers and those who celebrate Halloween. The Chamber of Commerce, that oversees the Walk, did not find out till after the Walk was over otherwise they would have escorted them from the site (this was what was in the paper yesterday). I say we need to find out who these people are and torchlight parade to their homes and run them out of town (jk or am I?)


We had a situation for one of our autumn festivals that the city hosted. There was a hearse and coffin displayed. I was excited and was going over to inquire if they were for sale. The closer I got it became clear after reading the sign "What is going to happen to you after you leave this place - Heaven or Hell?" I just starting to walk away. It was a church in town and they did rent the spot. They were very nice to passersby and did approach people to give them a pamphlet but it did give a weird vibe for the rest of the vendors and people that did see it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time to head home and help get things staged for the big set up tomorrow.


----------



## scareme

11:00 and I'm still working. About to call it a day and go with what I have. It rained all day today, so I'm afraid it might have washed some of the mud off my dolls. It's suppose to rain tomorrow, but be clear for tot. Fingers crossed.

It rained day before yesterday. So some of the dolls had water in them while I was working on them. The coolest effect. I wish I could get the dolls to do this all night tomorrow, but it lasts less then a minute.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Looks like this years Halloween might be a bust because of the weather! We had a storm move in overnight and is hanging around for the weekend. We've had strong winds and rain today, but the heaviest will be on Halloween. According to the weather girl, we can expect the strong winds and downpour on Saturday pretty much for the whole day!

Usually when this happens it pretty much cancels the tot's coming out. So they will tend to go to inside dry areas like the mall and places like that. So will keep fingers crossed and will see what happens.

Hopefully the rains will stop long enough for the kids to come out and enjoy Halloween!
*_


----------



## Lord Homicide

this is what i feel like right now. 730am and I'm trying to carve JOLs with a jigsaw


----------



## Headless

Well it's now November 1st and I can happily report our fundraiser for the Scouts went off without a hitch and we raised over $1100 with more than 200 visitors to our haunted house. For a country that hasn't yet truly embraced the whole Halloween experience, I'm VERY happy with that result. An hour before we were due to open tonight we had torrential rain and thunderstorms but thankfully they cleared before we opened. 

Good luck everyone - I hope the weather is kind to you and you have a great Halloween.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay for you Headless.

It's raining at the moment but_ supposed _to stop around noon, we shall see. If nothing else I can still do up my porch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy Halloween, everyone! We have a full day of setting up ahead of us, so I may not be back until late tonight.

Don't forget to set your clocks back one hour before going to bed.


----------



## Otaku

The Hour Falls...

Happy Haunting!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Copchick

Sigh...Just got finished handing out the treats. We had about 2 dozen kids. The prop with the biggest effect this years was my Michael Myers. He was looking out the second floor window and I had a small strobe light up lighting him. The ToT's really liked him. Had lots of people taking pictures of the house and yard.

I hope everyone had a safe, happy Halloween. Looking forward to seeing pictures, you all.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am now officially exhausted.


----------



## Spooky1

Hope everyone had a spooktacular Halloween. I'm exhausted, but had a good day.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:winkin:Great night everyone! I hope everyone had a wonderful night and that Halloween left you something to savor over the coming year.:cheesykin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for a mimosa......


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> Time for a mimosa......


or two ...

We had about a hundred TOTs ... but they came in groups. Nothing ... nothing ... nothing ... EVERYONE!


----------



## Copchick

I just met the people who have "the other" Halloween House in the hood I had been told about. They stopped by to see my house. It was great to meet them and trade stories and ideas. I'm going over tonight to see their haunt. I also told them about HF and all the great ideas and members.


----------



## Spooky1

Anyone know a good maid service? 

a645dec6 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

bc5a02de by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

Ah yes, ^ the familiar after Halloween explosion! Methinks a maid service may go away screaming


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I am devastated. A bout an hour in, the flood lamp died and then the rain came.


----------



## Spooklights

I just finished putting the yard display away. Now I have the inside decorations to take down. I'm exhausted. I guess it's leftovers for dinner.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^or takeout:jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The neighbors adorable dog got out and stole our paper. He/She just trotted up, grabbed the rolled up paper with us just standing there and went back home. The dog was so cute that we just watched and didn't say a word. Our neighbors either don't know or whatever.


----------



## Headless

Dr. Maniaco said:


> or two ...
> 
> We had about a hundred TOTs ... but they came in groups. Nothing ... nothing ... nothing ... EVERYONE!


Sounds about right.........



Spooky1 said:


> Anyone know a good maid service?
> 
> a645dec6 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> bc5a02de by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


I do know this chick by the name of Roxy - I think you would probably like her..........

My feet are still sore and I wish we lived closer to town - so many trips in and out to transport everything. I think I need to buy a big empty trailer just to move it all.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless, don't give him any ideas!:googly:

Perfect timing, though - I'm off work today and Spooky1 made passing mention as he was leaving about how, if I felt like taking anything down to the basement, I should try not to hurt myself:jol:

In other news, a red-bellied woodpecker managed to get stuck between the outside screen and the inside window pane in one of our bedroom windows this morning. Tore a big hole in the screen in the process but couldn't seem to figure out that, if he got in that way, he could go back out again. All we can figure is, he must have seen his reflection in the glass and torn open the screen trying to get at the intruder. I was able to get the screen slid up far enough for him to get out without letting him into the house, but he did his best to make that a challenge.


----------



## Death's Door

I did take down the cemetary fence along with all the outside decorations yesterday before I went to my brother's house in the afternoon to celebrate my nephew's 14th birthday. I also have a dump site to go home to after work. We had pumpkin beers, grilled steak, steamed asparagus, scalloped potatoes and a chocolate cake with caramel icing (homemade by my SIL) for the birthday boy. It was what my newphew's choices and I complimented him on his choice of grub. With the halloween decorations still up and eating off of halloween paper plates, it was a good feast. We talked about each other's halloween day and Oscar (my obsessive micro-managing ex-furry boss) was sooo happy to see me. It was a great way to end a great halloween weekend.


----------



## randomr8

Dr. Maniaco said:


> or two ...
> 
> We had about a hundred TOTs ... but they came in groups. Nothing ... nothing ... nothing ... EVERYONE!


Yeah. Us too. It was like "A small town incoming!"

I actually had to shut things down at 10PM. People just kept on coming and hang out. Saturday night I guess.


----------



## randomr8

Spooky1 said:


> Anyone know a good maid service?
> 
> Wife said.."That looks like our house.."


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*All I can say is that it just rained, and rained, and rained on Halloween night. Enough said I guess.......*_


----------



## Goblin

The weather was fine.........just no Trick-or-Treaters as usual! As usual, I say this is the
last time........and next year I'm back out there putting everything
out......as usual!


----------



## RoxyBlue

November 3 is:

Housewife's Day - In honor of the ladies who choose to stay at home for kids and family...until they get old enough to get jobs and support her in the style to which she would like to become accustomed:jol:

Sandwich Day - A culinary creation that resulted from one dude's desire to stay at the gambling tables as long as possible.


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> November 3 is:
> 
> Sandwich Day - A culinary creation that resulted from one dude's desire to stay at the gambling tables as long as possible.


I just celebrated that by having a homemade pulled pork sandwich on a whole grain roll with american cheese. (pulled pork left over from Halloween).


----------



## Spooklights

I wish I could afford to be a housewife, but I'll take sandwich day as a consolation prize. I'm tired as heck, and still have a ton of Halloween stuff to put away after work. Subway sounds great for dinner.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^We still have stuff to put away, too, and will be having leftover pizza for dinner So far we've culled two small items to give away from the pile. Not much of dent, but it's a start.

Oh, and there's enough champagne left over to have two more mimosas!


----------



## randomr8

Halloween bobsled team says "see you next year"


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love it, random:jol:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^No, but you're closer to being there than we are


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I feel off. Usually at the end of Halloween night, when all the TOTs have gone, I have a sense of completion...but this year, i got rained out and i know Thanksgiving is coming, but I don't feel that completion anymore...I feel lost....


----------



## scareme

This has been an incredibly hard year for you DA. Give yourself a pat on the back just for making it through. If the decorating side is something you like, make an extra special centerpiece for Thanksgiving. Instead of a feeling of completion, use it as a feeling of "I'm just getting started."

My butt was dragging so bad after Sat. night it took me until today to recover. But most of my stuff is put away. I need to purge some thing too. I've already given a lot of thing to some of the neighbors. But we are tearing down one shed so I need to get rid of some more. Oh you people with basements! I'm so jealous.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Like you DA, we also got rained out. I had 27 kids show up and they were the brave ones! On a good year I have between 300 to 400 kids come to my house. So I know how you feel and was kind of depressed that night.

Mostly I just felt sorry for the kids who couldn't come out because of the rain. So I can relate somewhat to how your feeling! I ended up closing down around 8 unlike the normal 10pm I usually have my haunt open to. Spent the next day tearing down and drying things out, which took a couple of days to fully dry out.

For you....maybe you could use this time of Thanksgiving as a time of renewal in your life. It could be a time for reflection and for acceptance in what has happened this year. I know that it's been a ruff year for you and your family and that if you could change things, you would!

I know it's really hard to give thanks for when awful things happen in one's life, but sometimes it's just the medicine one needs to keep on living! 
*_


----------



## Goblin

My niece is 43 and she says she's feeling old because of her aches and pains! I told her to wait till she
gets to be my age! If I didn't wake up with aches and pains I'd think I was dead! Muscle aches and pains
I can live with........it's aches and pains in my chest that I worry about!


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> ^No, but you're closer to being there than we are


This is very true! It will be Friday in 6 minutes. This is way past my bedtime.


----------



## Death's Door

Put a big dent getting the halloween decorations down in the basement last night. I am still purging and come to the realization that I bought more things this halloween. Ugh! Still moving forward and cleaning out the areas and trying to keep it organized down there.

It was nice to take a break last night and sit outside with a glass of wine and cigar enjoying the warm weather we have been getting this week.


----------



## Spooky1

What's scarier that Halloween. A trip to the hospital with chest pain.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:Boo...I hope everything is okay Spooky.


----------



## randomr8

What Pumpkin5 said.


----------



## Hairazor

Ditto ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 is doing okay. They were able to determine that the chest pains were not caused by a heart attack - blood vessels are clear. He's still in ICU for observation and additional testing. Current theory is that he has pericarditis, which is inflammation of the membrane surrounding the heart. He's getting a scan to rule out pulmonary embolism.

Scarier than Halloween is having to drive into DC on a dark foggy night. Fortunately one of Spooky1's D&D buddies was able to go with me and keep me company (and entertained 'cause he's a funny guy) while we were waiting for results. He said the hospital was like a setting for a horror movie because there was almost no activity in the hallway outside the cath lab where the imaging work was being done.

Got home at about 3AM this morning and was happy to see that Abby had not destroyed anything:jol: She had had another partial seizure earlier in the day, so I had fingers crossed that nothing else was going to go wrong during my necessary absence.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sending healing energy and hugs all around.


----------



## Goblin

Glad Spooky1 is doing okay, Roxy!

Went into Walmart today and found The Invisible Man (Claude Rains) and The
Mummy (Boris Karloff) for 5.00 each! Gonna get The Bride of Frankenstein and
I'll have all the classics in my collection! I also saw they put all the Halloween
Series in one set.......but they wanted too much for it!

My brother and I were going into Food Lion and a woman coming out told us 
"Smile! It can't be all that bad!" I replied "If I smile too much everybody 
thinks I'm up to something!"


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks everyone. They don't tell you how boring it is to be in the hospital. I'm feeling much better and hope to be back home soon. At least I have my phone and iPad to keep me occupied.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^and with my multitude of siblings, he's going to get a lot of messages:jol:

Facetime is a wonderful thing when you can't physically be with someone, too. It's almost as good as being there.


----------



## Copchick

Holy smokes, Spooky1! I hope you are resting up and doing what the nurses and Dr's are telling you. It's tough being in the hospital. The best thing that hospitals have done in the past few years? WiFi! It was the only thing that kept me sane being there catching up on HF. Get better soon S1, I'll be saying a prayer for you.

Roxy - how is Abby? Did they find out why she's having the seizures?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We don't know what's causing Abby's episodes, and may never know since so many things can cause them. She might even eventually outgrow them, but for now, she needs help controlling them. Hopefully she will tolerate the medication well and have fewer and/or milder episodes.


----------



## Headless

A bit too much excitement at your house Roxy - I hope everything settles down soon.

Is it just me or was the forum really quiet this year? Not that I'm complaining - the 7 new pages of posts other years did my head in.


----------



## Goblin

I know how it is about the hospital, Spooky1. I was stuck in there a whole week July 2014! I was
bored to tears!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 continues to do well. Heart rate is still a little high and blood pressure a little low, but both have improved greatly. Being able to Facetime with me and family has helped make the hours in ICU less tedious.


----------



## randomr8

Thanks for the update Roxy.


----------



## randomr8

So hate F'N rain right now and thank god for big porches on houses with no garages.


----------



## randomr8

Goblin said:


> I know how it is about the hospital, Spooky1. I was stuck in there a whole week July 2014! I was
> bored to tears!


The cat has that surly, unhappy look of Daryl's as well.


----------



## Spooky1

Hi everyone, still in the CCU unit at the hospital, waiting for a room to open up in the regular section. Heart rhythm is back to normal and am waiting for my blood pressure to come up a bit more. May be here a couple more days. So frickin bord. &#55357;&#56860; Would really like get back home to RoxyBlue.


----------



## Headless

Get well soon Spooky1 - I'm sure Roxy would really like you home too but better to be where you are until they are sure you are OK!

I managed to put my timber skills (limited though they may be) to good use on our caravan yesterday. Given Kitty always sleeps at the top of my pillow, my legs are usually dangling over the edge of the bed, so I've built an extension that slides in and out to give me the extra leg room I need at night. Yeah I know - the dog rules the house AND the caravan!!!!

Off to the Scout Hall today to pick up the last remaining items from last weekend's fundraiser. Actually the moving went much smoother this year than I anticipated which was a relief.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> Spoopky1 is doing okay. They were able to determine that the chest pains were not caused by a heart attack - blood vessels are clear. He's still in ICU for observation and additional testing. Current theory is that he has pericarditis, which is inflammation of the membrane surrounding the heart. He's getting a scan to rule out pulmonary embolism.
> 
> Scarier than Halloween is having to drive into DC on a dark foggy night. Fortunately one of Spooky1's D&D buddies was able to go with me and keep me company (and entertained 'cause he's a funny guy) while we were waiting for results. He said the hospital was like a setting for a horror movie because there was almost no activity in the hallway outside the cath lab where the imaging work was being done.
> 
> Got home at about 3AM this morning and was happy to see that Abby had not destroyed anything:jol: She had had another partial seizure earlier in the day, so I had fingers crossed that nothing else was going to go wrong during my necessary absence.


Roxy,

I am so glad Spooky is OK! I get what you say about hospitals being like a horror movie. When my Mother was there I'd sometimes come in at night and sneak in the back way ( to avoid a half mile hike from the parking garage) ...and there would be empty hallways, no sign of anyone, lights blinking on and off. Perfect setting for a zombie movie.

Spooky is young so I'm sure he'll be OK. Please keep updating and know that everyone here wishes only the best for you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, ladies. Saw him tonight and he's looking and feeling well (other than the boredom part) . I took him some trail mix, nuts, Hershey nuggets, and potato chips as a break from the hospital food. Apparently in ICU, you aren't given the luxury of being able to choose from a menu which of the bad hospital food you'd like to be served.


----------



## Hairazor

You will know Spooky1 is at his bored threshold when he starts organizing wheelchair races in the halls and toss the wadded Kleenex into a bed pan games. But seriously, I hope all resolves itself and he is home soon.


----------



## Headless

Personally I think you should have taken him a pen and notepad to sketch out the plans for next year's haunt! Can't start too early now! LOL


----------



## Copchick

Headless said:


> I managed to put my timber skills (limited though they may be) to good use on our caravan yesterday. Given Kitty always sleeps at the top of my pillow, my legs are usually dangling over the edge of the bed, so I've built an extension that slides in and out to give me the extra leg room I need at night. Yeah I know - the dog rules the house AND the caravan!!!!


Wow, Headless, that is really being dedicated to your dog. But then again, don't we all cater to our fur kids? 



Hairazor said:


> You will know Spooky1 is at his bored threshold when he starts organizing wheelchair races in the halls and toss the wadded Kleenex into a bed pan games. But seriously, I hope all resolves itself and he is home soon.


Now that would be something to see and I hope Roxy records it on video and shares it with us.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Probably better not to give him any ideas:jol: He's still in ICU but only because they don't have another bed open yet. The only medication he's on now is ibuprofen, and the blood pressure and heart rate are back to normal. He would love to come home today but suspects they want to give him another 24 hours without meds to see if everything stays stable.


----------



## Headless

Better to be sure Roxy. Put everyone's mind at rest.

Ahhhhh 5.00am and no sleep - been awake for the past 3 hours. Going to be a loooooooong day at work today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Crab rangoons - it's what's for late lunch/early dinner.


----------



## randomr8

Roxy, Spooky, I'm sure you've got things in hand. However I'm pretty close and work up in Ellicott City a couple time a week if you need anything. Just say'n.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, random. I work in Ellicott City, too.

Right now he's waiting for a scheduled echocardiogram to actually be scheduled and done. The results will have an impact on when he'll be released, so we'd really like to see it done today. I can shift my regular day off so I can be around for his release, but I kind of need to know when that might be:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Hi everyone. I'm still kicking and stuck in the CCU (Cardiac Care Unit). They still haven't found a room in the step down facility for me yet. I'm also still waiting on the echocardiogram. Still have my fingers crossed to be set free tomorrow. I don't think I'd get a lot of takers for wheel Chair races here. I kind of stand out, as in I don't really appear sick. I went for a walk with a nurse, and said had never walked so far with a patient from CCU.


----------



## Spooky1

Why won't they let you sleep in hospitals? Pills at 10pm, blood draw at 4am, more pills at 6am. Toss in assorted other visits through the night.


----------



## scareme

Spooky, Spooky, Spooky. You have to work this to your advantage. Sleep, you can get all you want when you get home. Pills, that's what the hospital is there for. The good stuff you can't get at home. When you get home and you're achy and shaky, you'll wish you had spent just a little more time there. And believe it or not, most of those guys know what they are talking about, so listen. Except when they try to sell you that lake house. Trust me. It takes years and thousands of dollars. And you don't even get to chose the location. Stay with your kayaking.










And Hairazor, at the time I left work I was in the number three position in wheelchair soccer.


----------



## Hairazor

#3, ayy, good on ya. 

I looked and looked ^ but couldn't find Spooky1 in his kayak, couldn't find Waldo either!!


----------



## scareme

It's not easy to tell, but Spooky is the one with the shark pants on.


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 said:


> Why won't they let you sleep in hospitals? Pills at 10pm, blood draw at 4am, more pills at 6am. Toss in assorted other visits through the night.


When I was in the hospital they asked me at 7pm if I like to have a bath and I
said okay, figuring it would be in a few minutes. They woke me out of a sound
sleep at 4am to give me a bath.........then they drew blood! :googly:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Spooky1 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm still kicking and stuck in the CCU (Cardiac Care Unit). They still haven't found a room in the step down facility for me yet. I'm also still waiting on the echocardiogram. Still have my fingers crossed to be set free tomorrow. I don't think I'd get a lot of takers for wheel Chair races here. I kind of stand out, as in I don't really appear sick. I went for a walk with a nurse, and said had never walked so far with a patient from CCU.


LOL There is a reason for that I think you should be very grateful for!!!!



Spooky1 said:


> Why won't they let you sleep in hospitals? Pills at 10pm, blood draw at 4am, more pills at 6am. Toss in assorted other visits through the night.


That and the NOISIEST trollies and shoes. Hate hospitals for all those reasons and of course being sick doesn't thrill me either!


----------



## Death's Door

Spooky - get your test done and get home. Abbey needs a walk . Hopefully everything will be fine.

Got a lot of Halloween boxes packed and in the basement this weekend. Did some purging and took it to Goodwill. I finally got to clean the living room, dining room, and kitchen for the first time since Halloween. What a mess to still find Cheetohs still along with the other crap under the table 

Also got to put the bookcases and some of the books back in my nicely remodeled office/library. 

I came to work today for a break .


----------



## bobzilla

Get well soon! 



Spooky1 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm still kicking and stuck in the CCU (Cardiac Care Unit). They still haven't found a room in the step down facility for me yet. I'm also still waiting on the echocardiogram. Still have my fingers crossed to be set free tomorrow. I don't think I'd get a lot of takers for wheel Chair races here. I kind of stand out, as in I don't really appear sick. I went for a walk with a nurse, and said had never walked so far with a patient from CCU.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 is being released this afternoon - lots of paperwork to fill out, but he should be ready to go between 2 and 3 PM. Hopefully traffic into DC won't suck too badly. At least i'll have company on the way back from the hospital.


----------



## Hairazor

^ YaY!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 is home. All is right with the world:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

I'm back! Thanks for well wishes. It will be a while for this to clear up, but I'm on the road to recovery and very happy to be back home with Roxy.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Goblin said:


> When I was in the hospital they asked me at 7pm if I like to have a bath and I
> said okay, figuring it would be in a few minutes. They woke me out of a sound
> sleep at 4am to give me a bath.........then they drew blood! :googly:


This just cracked me up because it's so true. Again, taking care of my Mother for so many years and all this crazy **** happened. It doesn't matter if you've loved one is old or young. Once the hospital gets hold of them all you can hope for is that they are kind.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Spooky1 said:


> I'm back! Thanks for well wishes. It will be a while for this to clear up, but I'm on the road to recovery and very happy to be back home with Roxy.


You and your wife are such nice people. I wish you only the best and pray that you fully recover!!!


----------



## Spooky1

I guess they take the blood samples at 4am, so the docs have results first thing in the morning. Sucks for the patients.


----------



## Headless

Death's Door said:


> ............ I finally got to clean the living room, dining room, and kitchen for the first time since Halloween. What a mess to still find Cheetohs still along with the other crap under the table...........


Clearly you need a dog............ just sayin'.........



RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 is being released this afternoon - lots of paperwork to fill out, but he should be ready to go between 2 and 3 PM. Hopefully traffic into DC won't suck too badly. At least i'll have company on the way back from the hospital.





RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 is home. All is right with the world:jol:





Spooky1 said:


> I'm back! Thanks for well wishes. It will be a while for this to clear up, but I'm on the road to recovery and very happy to be back home with Roxy.


Sigh..... And the world is as it should be once again. 

Today was a demoralising day at work. Sometimes I really do wonder why I go all out to do my best when there are people who really don't give a rats butt. I feel so under appreciated and have never worked so hard in all my life this past couple of months. I think all I've done is reinforced all those self doubts we all experience. Really disappointed in some people who should be much better "leaders" but at the same time trying to continue to be me.


----------



## Copchick

^ I hear you Headless. I had taken the Sgt's test many years ago simply because I was looking at my Sgt's at the time and thinking, "Are you kidding me? This is the best we have as a supervisor? I can do better than that." So I put my money where my mouth was and here I am. I felt that if the certain situations were beyond my control, I could at least change mine. It worked out quite well as a result of me making the changes. Perhaps it's something that you need to think about. If they are consistently making you feel like crap and they allow employees to work sub-par, then it's time for a change. It's a hard decision because you have a good work ethic and it's horrible to work with people without one. Good luck! 

So yesterday, I found out I got my transfer request to another patrol zone. Whoo hoo! It's a bit closer to my house. I've been in the same district for eight years, and it's time for a change. I start next week.

Quote for the day: "A bad manager can take a good staff and destroy it, causing the best employees to flee and the remainder to lose all motivation." Yes, it has something to do with why I needed to leave.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless said:


> Today was a demoralising day at work. Sometimes I really do wonder why I go all out to do my best when there are people who really don't give a rats butt.


Not long ago there was a meeting with the managers at Spooky1's company to address the issue of the impact of the underachievers/don't-give-a-rat's-a$$/come-in-late-and-leave-early-folks. At least one of the managers felt the situation would self correct under the (mistaken) assumption that "they'll see everyone else getting promoted and will start working harder". The reality that Spooky1 pointed out was that the hard working people were going to see nothing being done by the managers to correct the situation, get fed up, and jump ship, leaving behind the underachievers who were happy to be underachievers because of the not-giving-a-rat's-a$$ thing.

There will always be people who are content to do the minimum or less if they can get away with it, and that always has a negative impact on the morale of those who do have a good work ethic. No matter how conscientious you are, you get to a point where you start to wonder "why bother?". That's when it's time to seriously start looking for employment elsewhere.

Work takes too big a chunk of your life to continue working someplace where you're not happy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And thank you for all the good wishes for myself and Spooky1, my peeps!:kisskin: I didn't want to put that in the same post as the work thing:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Oh your quote is soooo real Copchick. Know how you and Headless feel. My first boss at the Library had pretty tight control and things were done consistently by all. She retired and the new boss's only rule seems to be there are no rules, unless of course something goes wrong then she is ballistic! Gets old fast.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## goneferal

Copchick said:


> ^ I hear you Headless. I had taken the Sgt's test many years ago simply because I was looking at my Sgt's at the time and thinking, "Are you kidding me? This is the best we have as a supervisor? I can do better than that." So I put my money where my mouth was and here I am. I felt that if the certain situations were beyond my control, I could at least change mine. It worked out quite well as a result of me making the changes. Perhaps it's something that you need to think about. If they are consistently making you feel like crap and they allow employees to work sub-par, then it's time for a change. It's a hard decision because you have a good work ethic and it's horrible to work with people without one. Good luck!
> 
> So yesterday, I found out I got my transfer request to another patrol zone. Whoo hoo! It's a bit closer to my house. I've been in the same district for eight years, and it's time for a change. I start next week.
> 
> Quote for the day: "A bad manager can take a good staff and destroy it, causing the best employees to flee and the remainder to lose all motivation." Yes, it has something to do with why I needed to leave.


Upper management can cause that same thing. That is what I got caught up in. Watch out for the upper management keeping all people down except for that one position. Elected officials are the worst at keeping people in lower positions.


----------



## RoxyBlue

November 11 is Veterans Day - honors all members of the armed forces. According to holidayinsights.com. this holiday originally was called Armistice Day and was first celebrated in 1921. In 1954, President Eisenhower changed it to Veteran's Day, in honor of those who served and died from all wars.

Vintage Veteran Pinup by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Here is a list of restaurant and other freebies for veterans today:

http://wgntv.com/2015/11/11/veterans-day-2015-freebies-full-list-of-restaurant-deals-on-nov-11/


----------



## Hairazor

To all who serve or have served, a great big Thank You


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Happy Veteran's Day! Thank you to all the men and women that protect and serve our country! Yay for you, you guys ROCK!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've started going through the pictures from our Halloween display - doing my best to be ruthless and not fall in love with every shot I've learned from experience that, if you want your video to be watched, you keep it short and sweet. Unless, of course, you are Brad Goodspeed, in which case you watch it no matter how long it is because he does such a fantastic job of editing his videos and keeping them entertaining.


----------



## Goblin

Have an appointment with the heart doctor today. Gonna take my BP to see
if increasing the med has had any effect on it. If all is okay then I won't have
to go back till March! Keep your fingers crossed.

This picture is for Roxy and Spooky1..................


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> I've started going through the pictures from our Halloween display - doing my best to be ruthless and not fall in love with every shot I've learned from experience that, if you want your video to be watched, you keep it short and sweet. Unless, of course, you are Brad Goodspeed, in which case you watch it no matter how long it is because he does such a fantastic job of editing his videos and keeping them entertaining.


LOL love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Goblin, that is so true when it comes to puppies - kids, too, from what I've been told:jol:

Tonight I'm subbing for a violinist friend at a rehearsal of "Fiddler on the Roof". I've done the show before, but this will still be a good exercise in sight-reading since I won't be familiar with any cuts or tempo changes specific to this production until I get there.


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> I've started going through the pictures from our Halloween display - doing my best to be ruthless and not fall in love with every shot I've learned from experience that, if you want your video to be watched, you keep it short and sweet. Unless, of course, you are Brad Goodspeed, in which case you watch it no matter how long it is because he does such a fantastic job of editing his videos and keeping them entertaining.


:jol:^ I found out that everyone was right when they told me Ollie's speech was too long.....next year, I'm shooting for 45 to 60 seconds. People lose interest so quickly.

BTW, I agree, Brad's videos are hysterical!


----------



## Goblin

My BP is strong as ever! No ill effects from the increased meds. I don't have to go back till March 21st!


I once had a puppy like the one in the picture. When he got quiet I went to
see what he was up to.........he had chewed the wire to my speaker into!
Good thing I worked with electrical motors and was able to splice it back together!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay on BP Goblin.


----------



## bobzilla

I was at Lowe's checking out Christmas lighting, and saw theses LED mini spot lights in red, blue, green, multi color and white. Pretty nice for 12 bucks.
Lawn stake at the bottom, and a swivel base for adjustment. Pretty bright for an LED light. Might be nice for Halloween :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't you love to have a music box that played this?


----------



## bobzilla

Yes!  ^^^


----------



## scareme

Love the song. I took a calligraphy class and the teacher was a clock and music box repairman. He said the tools and gears are some of the same. A real renaissance man. 

I've been to either two DRs appointments everyday this week, or a Dr apt and a test. They can tell me a lot about what is not causing my health issues. Not to much about what is. My new pulmonary Dr said he's going to do everything he can do to get me off steroids. I left his office with two new scripts. My new endocrinologist said he is going to get me off insulin. Yep, two new scripts. I'm not sure they know what cutting back means.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope they help you find a way to get off the steroids, Scareme. Those are not good to be on for an extended period of time. Also, apparently you get scary under their influence:googly:

Spooky1 will be seeing a cardiologist today and hopes to be able to drop one of his prescriptions. His blood pressure has been holding steady pretty consistently near normal, so he might be able to drop that medication as well. He and Abby have been having bonding time at home this week, so I expect by next week he'll be ready to have her go to work with me again She's been on phenobarbital since last week, so right now our kitchen counter looks like a pharmacy.


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, apparently your Dr's take the less is more thing literally.


----------



## Spooky1

Scare me, just make sure the doctors are talking to each other, so there are no reactions for the mix of meds. I'm on 5 meds, and looking forward to reducing that number.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm always suspicious when the dog gets up suddenly and moves away...... then I the smell hits me.  puppy fart!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You know it's bad when even a dog won't stick around


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another creepy music box composition - lovely and ethereal:


----------



## Headless

Another dreadful exhibition of man-kind at its worst in Paris. So many innocent lives lost and so many thousands of others changed forever. Another sad day into the history books.


----------



## Spooky1

Hope everyone here had a good Friday the 13th.

TJ Fri13 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Troll Wizard

Spooky1 said:


> Hope everyone here had a good Friday the 13th.
> 
> TJ Fri13 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


_*I sure did! Had a job interview for a position close by where I live. Ended up feeling pretty good about the interview and the people I interviewed with.

Ended up going to another city for the interview as the owners were having a soft opening for a new store which they opened today. Interview went really well and I'm expecting to hear from them with in a few days after things settle down a bit.

I can tell you that I will really like the people I would be working wtih if things go the way I'm expecting them to go!

So will keep my fingers crossed! :jol:
*_


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

Fingers crossed for you TW!

Spooky1 - dog farts are just bad. I never laughed so hard as when Jack farted and turned his head back to look at his butt like "What was that!?". Just last week, as he was walking up the stairs, he was tooting as he was walking up. Like an old man! Dog's reactions are funny. Abby knows to just get up and walk away. Wait till she does it when you have visitors, then you'll get blamed. 

So today is my last day at my current patrol zone. Next Tuesday I will start at a different patrol zone. Actually I'll be going back to where I worked my first five years. Looking forward to the change. I'll be finishing the rest of the year on daylight but next year I'll be on afternoon's, 3-11. I'll be overseeing the Community Relations Officers and the Plainclothes detectives in addition to being a supervisor in patrol. PM shift isn't bad, I can get things done in the morning before going to work.


----------



## Hairazor

Fingers crossed TrollW

Yay Copchick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless said:


> Another dreadful exhibition of man-kind at its worst in Paris. So many innocent lives lost and so many thousands of others changed forever. Another sad day into the history books.


A waste of life, and for what? It brings to mind several quotes Mark Twain made about man, one of which is this: "Such is the human race. Often it does seem such a pity that Noah and his party did not miss the boat."


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> A waste of life, and for what? It brings to mind several quotes Mark Twain made about man, one of which is this: "Such is the human race. Often it does seem such a pity that Noah and his party did not miss the boat."







I think this is one of the most thought provoking things I've seen today. Just goes to show that not a whole bunch has changed in 85 years........ and this is just a movie.


----------



## scareme

Amen.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*"Thank You"....Copchick and Hairazor! I've got my toes crossed as well! Just finished a follow up letter and putting it in the mail today. The hard part is always waiting to hear back. I know it will be a few days or so before I hear anything, just from the fact they're opening a new store. Again....thanks for the support! Really means a lot! *_


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I don't know why....but this picture made me laugh out loud. (I guess I have a dark sense of humor....)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got a batch of peanut butter oatmeal dog cookies going in the oven. Smells good enough to eat except for that "hard on the teeth" part.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

What possesses a dog to pick up a branch as big as itself and try to run around a yard with it?


----------



## DandyBrit

RoxyBlue said:


> What possesses a dog to pick up a branch as big as itself and try to run around a yard with it?


Ambition outstripping intelligent thought?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe you're onto something, DB:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Had to make a visit to the ER today. Had another bout if a-fib. At least I didn't need to stay. I guess I need to be patient and take it easy a bit longer.


----------



## Hairazor

Dang, yes man, take it easy ^


----------



## Goblin

Going over to my sister's house for Thanksgiving dinner. It's the first time
we've all gotten together since 2012!


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> What possesses a dog to pick up a branch as big as itself and try to run around a yard with it?


Cos it can................



Spooky1 said:


> Had to make a visit to the ER today. Had another bout if a-fib. At least I didn't need to stay. I guess I need to be patient and take it easy a bit longer.


SPOOKY!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's NOT good. I think being a patient and taking it easy is a VERY good plan...........

Another 10 hour day at work - and I'm REALLY getting tired. I'm going to request to go back to my usual duties soon. The extra money just isn't worth all the stress...........


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless, a few years ago I transitioned to a 32 hour work week (that way I could keep benefits) and it was one of the best decisions I ever made (second only to marrying Spooky1, of course:jol: You get to a point in your life when you value your time more than the money you would have earned. Spooky1 recently followed my example by switching to alternating a 32 hour work with a 40 hour work week, and he loves it.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

^I want one of those!


----------



## randomr8

Attended a Despacho ceremony this weekend for a friend that had Lymes and died from it.
It was good.


----------



## Goblin

Stuffed nuts!


----------



## Copchick

Fried Wishbone...doesn't sound too appetizing.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Headless, a few years ago I transitioned to a 32 hour work week (that way I could keep benefits) and it was one of the best decisions I ever made (second only to marrying Spooky1, of course:jol: You get to a point in your life when you value your time more than the money you would have earned. Spooky1 recently followed my example by switching to alternating a 32 hour work with a 40 hour work week, and he loves it.


Roxy if only that were an option! With Shane on a disability pension I can't afford to drop any hours or we would struggle to make ends meet. As it is - it's a good thing the ends are made of elastic.......



Goblin said:


>


So I'm concerned - is that Harvest Tur ducken or Harvest Turd ucken. I just want to get the sound just right............


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Headless

A rather unfortunate name for you, though, Goblin:googly:

Let's see, I'm Tender Potato and Spooky1 is Salty Gizzards. His sounds like a pirate name. Mine is more of a side dish.


----------



## Hairazor

Basted Bounty


----------



## RoxyBlue

Humor for the day:

A passenger in a taxi heading leaned over to ask the driver a question and gently tapped him on the shoulder to get his attention. The driver screamed, lost control of the cab, nearly hit a bus, drove up over the curb, and stopped just inches from a large plate window.

For a few moments everything was silent in the cab.

Then, the shaking driver said, "Are you OK? I'm so sorry, but you scared the daylights out of me."

The badly shaken passenger apologized to the driver and said, "I didn't realize that a mere tap on the shoulder would startle someone so badly."

The driver replied, "No, no, I'm the one who is sorry, it's entirely my fault. Today is my very first day driving a cab. I've been driving a hearse for 25 years."


----------



## Goblin

Raining tonight. They say it's gonna get down in the 20's this weekend!


----------



## RoxyBlue

November 19 is:

Great American Smokeout - I wish my co-workers who like to smoke right outside my office window on pleasant days when I would like to have the window open would take this one seriously - or move to another part of the parking lot:jol:

Have a Bad Day Day - likely to be experienced by smokers trying to quit if they participate in the Great American Smokeout.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What, no one has had an unstructured thought for 23 hours? I am shocked, shocked, I tell you!:jol:

We might just be seeing winter arriving at last in our area. Temperatures are going to be dropping below freezing at night this weekend, so it's time to turn off and drain the outside hoses and get the bird bath put away.


----------



## bobzilla

High today 88 degrees, low 55 degrees here! WTF??? :googly:


----------



## bonewalker

Bone Dancer--Thanks for the kind thoughts an cards. The stroke was minor and should make a total recovery. Went in for a heart cath just before Halloween and had a stroke during the process (not my plan). In rehab now maybe for a week or two, wait and see.


----------



## bonewalker

PS could'nt use my account, so i had to make a new one til i get home
Bone Dancer


----------



## Spooky1

Bonewalker/Bone Dancer, glad to hear you're in rehab now. Hope the food is better in rehab. Take care and get well soon.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Today was a beautiful day outside with temps in the 50's! Was able to finish raking the rest of the leaves up and was wearing a t-shirt and shorts! Almost felt like summer (LOL). Lows are going to be in the bottom 30's and we will be seeing some 20's later this coming week!

One of the ski resorts opened up for a day today, to let those who made it up to the mountains see if they could get their ski legs in shape before they open on Thanksgiving weekend.

I think they will need a little more snow up there than what they have right now, though!
*_


----------



## scareme

BD and Spooky1. I hope you all get to feeling better soon. May be you two need to go somewhere and get some rest. You know, let people wait on you. I wouldn't suggest OK. Last week we had snow and tornadoes in the state, on the same day.

I've had a few glitches lately, so my bedroom has been moved downstairs to our four seasons room. I love it. The three walls of windows let a lot of light in. And since we didn't get a freeze until this last week, I'm surrounded by green trees and plants. I have a fireplace to watch at night. Last night the wind gusts got up to 70 mph. The windows were shaking and the roof was creaking. To heck with this nature crap. I slept on the couch in the center part of the house.


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, you make the worst things seem like an adventure. Sorry to hear about glitches.


----------



## Spooky1

Scareme, you have such interesting weather out there in OK. Take care of yourself and don't get blown away.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, I was loving that description of life in the four seasons room until that part about windows shaking in high winds:googly:

Spent part of the afternoon vaccuming puppy hair out of my car and cleaning puppy snot off the inside of the windows. I managed to burn a few calories that way since animal fur and car seats have a great affinity for one another.


----------



## debbie5

Remember the book "Sniglets"...there is a definition you need to know, Roxy: Pupkus: Noun: The moist residue left on a window after a dog presses its nose to it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My car windows were heavily pupkussed:jol:


----------



## Goblin

We had our first frost of the season this weekend. In the 30's at night 
and in the 40's during the day! We had to turn the furnace on Saturday!

On top of that I'm getting a cold!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The little bit of rainwater left in the birdbath was frozen solid this morning and temperature for the morning dog walk was in the 20s. Definitely time for heavier gloves. Abby seems to think gloves are just another dog toy, though, so we're having to reset her expectations about that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching a show where a couple wants to sell their house, has to declutter, and the wife is a borderline hoarder. Talk about adding stress to any already stressful event. Makes me want to go through our house and start throwing things away:jol:


----------



## debbie5

it is 19 degrees outside...I guess the garden is not gonna give me another round of sugar peas for my freezer... oh well.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> ........... cleaning puppy snot off the inside of the windows...........


That's not puppy snot - it's NOSE ART!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha! Abby is very artistic, then

November 24 is:

Evolution Day - in honor of the anniversary of the publication of Charles Darwin's book "On the Origin of Species" in 1859

All Our Uncles are Monkeys Day - the anniversary of the discovery of "Lucy", the _Australopithecus afarensis_ skeleton, in 1974. Also in honor of those who don't understand that sharing a common evolutionary lineage is not the same as being descended from apes.

And for those young college students who will be visiting family this week for the holiday, here is a little video for you


----------



## debbie5

Hahhaahahahaaaa!
My parents have 2 extra fridge/freezers in the basement AND a totally useless p.c. they refuse to get rid of....lol! (The freezer if FULL of food from at least 10 or more years ago, and the fridge is full of juice and butter they got on sale...I mean, a whoel FRIDGE full of BUTTER!!?)...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got this in an email today: I wonder if clouds ever look down on us and say "Hey, look! That one is shaped like an idiot!" :jol:

And another: "If you see someone wearing camouflage, be sure to walk right into them so they know it's working."


----------



## Hairazor

Soooo, as my co- worker and I locked up the Library at 8:15 tonight she said, "Seems like it gets dark after the sun goes down"!!!! Yep, that's what I work with every Tues.


----------



## Spooky1

Hairazor said:


> Soooo, as my co- worker and I locked up the Library at 8:15 tonight she said, "Seems like it gets dark after the sun goes down"!!!! Yep, that's what I work with every Tues.


Sounds like you work with Captain Obvious!


----------



## Headless

^ Oh dear............


----------



## RoxyBlue

^And the moon is more valuable than the sun, because the sun shines during the day when it's already light, but the moon shines at night when light is needed because it's dark:googly:


----------



## bonewalker

Sure glad we changed back to regular time, that extra hour of day light was burning up my flowers. BD


----------



## debbie5

I totally understand what the library boob was saying...or trying to say..I think. It's that now, when the sun sets, there is very little time between dusk and DARK...unlike in summer, when dusk goes on for a long time...the answer is here, somewhere..... http://www.timeanddate.com/astronomy/different-types-twilight.html


----------



## Copchick

Can't believe I haven't stopped in for five days. I've been so busy at my new station and it is great! The atmosphere is so different and relaxed. I knew most of the officers, I've known them over the years working with them in one way or another. My commander is great, so laid back and easy to relate to. It's really a good move that I had. I feel so much more relaxed compared to the constant tension at my previous station.

Did anyone check out the moon tonight as it began to rise? It was huge and orange too. Very cool.


----------



## Hairazor

Glad the new position is feeling like a good fit Copchick


----------



## RoxyBlue

So happy for you, CC!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations CC.

Got the flu bug and can't go to my sister's house for Thanksgiving! 

Last Friday morning my younger brother were coming out of Walmart. (My younger brother is heavyset
with a white beard and mustache) A little boy waved at him and hollered "Hello Santa!"


----------



## Spooky1

Glad you are liking the new location, CC.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear about the flu, Goblin

Got back a little while ago from Spooky1's brother's house where we had deep fried turkey and tons of other foods for only five people. First time in years we haven't been with my family in Ohio for Thanksgiving, where it is not unusual to have 17 or more people around for the holiday meal:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "Tremors" on AMC. It's one of those cheesy movies you just have to watch because it's such a great B movie.


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Death's Door

Happy Black Friday to everyone. Good luck to anyone that decided to brave the crowds today. I'm not one of them - I'm at work today and trying to make the best of it.

Hey Goblin - I hope you get better. Having the flu is tough whether it's around the holidays or anyday for that reason.

CC - Glad that everything is working out with your job and location. Good luck to ya!

We do the fried turkey and I think we are going on 5 five years of doing it that way and I love it. Frees up the oven so everything is hot when the turkey is done. It was just me and hubby with a 17lb turkey with the trimmings and it was actually relaxing. I stuffed myself so much by taste testing and the humongus plate of food that I ate during dinner that I couldn't have the homemade sweet potatoe pie that I made. I will be better focused tonight


----------



## DandyBrit

RoxyBlue said:


> Watching "Tremors" on AMC. It's one of those cheesy movies you just have to watch because it's such a great B movie.


This is one of my favourite films.


----------



## Headless

Glad the job is working out CC. 

Sigh - made it to another weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## scareme

CC-Glad the new job suits you better CC. You deserve a less stressful environment. And in time for the holidays too. 

Gobby-Sorry to hear about the flu. That can really knock you on your butt. Take it easy. I'm glad to hear Santa was getting some shopping done at Wal-Mart. Those elves are getting a workout. 

Roxie and DD-For Thanksgiving the kids went to the in-laws for lunch and our place for supper. Not wanting to serve turkey again we did snacks. Shrimp, hot wings, little smokies, taco dip, beef ball, shrimp dip, veggie platter, cheese and sausage platter. It went over real well. Everyone just grazed all night. 

DD- We needed a new tree and I found one I liked at Home Depot. Of course poor Rick was the one who had to wake up at 5:30 to go get it. He said when he got there, there were already about 30 people (not many really). It was pouring rain so Home Depot brought everyone into a service area, gave them hot coffee and doughnuts. They passed out maps to the store and marked where the sale items where. He said they had helpers and stacks of carts all throughout the store. Way to do it right, Home Depot.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

I think we're finally going to get around to putting Halloween props away for the season, just in time because Christmas lights went up on the house yesterday:jol:

Almost done with culling through photos from Halloween so we can start putting together a video of our display.


----------



## Spooky1

Halloween stuff is packed away in the crawl space finally. Figured I was feeling up to climbing into the crawl space, and managed without any issues.

Goblin, hope you're feeling better soon. I make a habit of getting the flu vaccine every year now. Doesn't mean I won't get the flu, but it reduces the risk.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good deed for the day while out walking the dog - helped some folks get a falling-down-drunk older gentleman back into his house this evening. He told us several times that he was drunk, then asked me how I knew he was drunk. I told him it was just a good guess:jol: He then told us we were amazing.


----------



## Copchick

^ Ha,ha! Try dealing with that everyday. Although some drunks can be pretty comical, some are horrendous. You got a good one, Roxy. 

Goblin, I hope you're feeling better soon. Getting the flu sucks.

I did the black Friday thing yesterday. We went to the outlets two counties north. It was perfect, no crowds until we were leaving. My friend's daughter wanted to stop at the mall on the way home and boy was it terrible. I'll call it a sensory overload, too much noise! Way too many people in the halls and in the stores. It was not enjoyable at all. We left after being there for about 30 minutes. I did get some good deals at the outlets though.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And that's why I love online shopping - no crowds and no noise as long as the computer speakers are off:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Thanks for all the well wishes. The hard part is I'm diabetic, so I'm slower
to heal than normal people.

 My sister Linda came by Thursday to check on me. I worry about her and
the coming holiday season. This will be her first Christmas without her husband, 
Carlton in 51 years! She wants all of us to get together Christmas Eve. It will be 
the first time since 2012 when Carlton first got sick.

 Here it is November 3oth! Just 31 days left in this year! Where has
this year gone?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm sure it won't be easy for your sister, Goblin, but having her family with her for Christmas will be a great support.

Started working on a couple new zombie felties to be given as gifts for one of my sisters and her husband. He's a zoologist and works as a guide for tours in Africa and she loves animals, so I'm making a zombie safari guide and a zombie lion. Spooky1 is going to act as my faithful assistant for the parts that don't involve the use of a sharp needle:jol:


----------



## jdubbya

Happy December! Weather is still nice which suits me fine. Finally got rid of the last of the Halloween stuff as one of my teenaged helpers came and picked up the portable CD player he brought over for one of our sound tracks. In talking to him, seems he and another one of our scareactors will be going out of town for college next year so we lose two able bodied helpers. They've both been with us for the past four years and did a great job. Funny how kids keep getting older and we don't. Christmas lights are up and house is decorated except for the tree, which we'll get this coming weekend. We go to our favorite tree vendor a few miles away and pick out a nice Frasier fir. I remember taking the kids with us when they were little and they'd be running all through the tree lot playing hide and seek or just pushing each other into the snow. Now it's me and Mrs dubs. I suppose I could push her into the snow but I like hot meals and clean clothes. Oldest son and his gf are expecting a baby any day. It will be our second grand daughter and we are obviously thrilled. Hope to see them this weekend if baby comes on time. Middle son finishes up his municipal police training in VA next week and will be officialy sworn in. He is the class leader so has to give a speech. Youngest is finishing up his first semester in college, finals next week then a nice two week break. He has promised to finish up the slideshow from our haunt this year so we'll hopefully be posting it soon. He took some great shots and will incorporate them into the other pics we took and put it to sound. Should be pretty cool. Getting prices on a set of tires for the SUV. just what I don't want to buy right before Christmas but I've put it off long enough and have been lucky the snow has held off.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

JD, I just can't imagine you even thinking of pushing Mrs. dubs into the snow:jol:

December 2 is National Fritters Day. Unfortunately, I did not know this until long after I'd had Wheat Chex for breakfast.


----------



## randomr8




----------



## Hairazor

Well if they can't accept that answer at this time, when can they?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

^^ hahahaha that's cute.

Well work struck an all time low today with my boss announcing FINALLY that someone has been selected to do the job I have been filling in for now for 4 months. And you would think that some thanks would be forthcoming when making the announcement but no - just word that I would be returning to my previous roles. What made the boss look really bad was when 3 of the Councillors immediately emailed back to thank me for all the work I have done in supporting them these past months. Roll on Christmas is all I can say.


----------



## DandyBrit

Headless said:


> ^^ hahahaha that's cute.
> 
> Well work struck an all time low today with my boss announcing FINALLY that someone has been selected to do the job I have been filling in for now for 4 months. And you would think that some thanks would be forthcoming when making the announcement but no - just word that I would be returning to my previous roles. What made the boss look really bad was when 3 of the Councillors immediately emailed back to thank me for all the work I have done in supporting them these past months. Roll on Christmas is all I can say.


Never mind Headless - everyone knows that the higher up the pole managers get the stupider they are! :googly:


----------



## Copchick

^ True.

Hang in there Headless.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

I love Simon's cat - and the Holy Grail

Headless, you need a new boss. Very classy of the other three, though - can you transfer to one of them?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> I love Simon's cat - and the Holy Grail
> 
> Headless, you need a new boss. Very classy of the other three, though - can you transfer to one of them?


If only! One of the Councillors dropped in to work today with a bunch of flowers. He is such a sweetie. Very touched.

Thank heaven for another weekend. So happy to have a couple of days at home.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Finished the zombie feltie lion last night and got pieces cut and prepped for the zombie feltie safari guide. Spooky1 is going to come up with a way to make little tiny binoculars for him With a little luck, we'll have him finished this weekend and will be able to mail out our Secret Santa feltie gifts on Monday.


----------



## bonewalker

^Not sure about size, maybe two pieces of macaronie painted black.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or a couple little pieces of a wooden dowel. The felties are small (fit in your hand) so we won't be going for too intricate a detail.


----------



## Goblin

My younger brother and I were going into Walmart this morning and
there was an elderly couple collecting money for the Salvation Army.
We put money in the bucket and the husband told my brother (who
looks like Santa) that he had been a good boy and that his wife hadn't
been quite as good as he had! He told him he deserved a little more 
than she did, maybe an extra bag of cookies in his stocking! We laughed
about it the rest of the morning!


----------



## Headless

And so today we got our Christmas on.............


----------



## DandyBrit

^looks lovely Headless - round at yours this year then.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very pretty, Headless. I so look forward to seeing lights and decorations going up this time of year. Helps make me feel like Christmas:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Very pretty Headless.


----------



## Evil Queen

Very festive Headless.


----------



## Evil Queen

Went here last night with my brother and sister.
http://www.globalwonderland.com/public/sacramento/index.cfm


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Death's Door

Headless - Good job decorating! 

EQ - Looks awesome!! If that doesn't get you in the Christmas spirit I don't know what will. 

Sent hubby off to West Virginia to hunt 5 a.m. Sunday morning. We did get our tree and the lights and star are on it and I will be doing the decorations later this week. I mulched leaves from the backyard for 4 hours on Sunday afternoon and did manage to start decorating the inside. I just came to work today to get a break. :googly:


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> I think we're finally going to get around to putting Halloween props away for the season, just in time because Christmas lights went up on the house yesterday:jol:
> 
> Almost done with culling through photos from Halloween so we can start putting together a video of our display.


I don't think I'm ever going to get all my Halloween stuff put away this year. I have given up, and have integrated it with my Christmas décor. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^One skeleton might get dragged back out to serve as our festive, Santa hat wearing, blacklight illuminated Christmas skellie We put one in a bedroom window last year.


----------



## Death's Door

Spooklights said:


> I don't think I'm ever going to get all my Halloween stuff put away this year. I have given up, and have integrated it with my Christmas décor. :googly:


I hear ya. I'm pulling out Christmas decorations and I still have Halloween left to put away. It's the bulky Halloween stuff that is still together in the basement.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

^ one of my favorites!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Copchick

Headless - your decorations are so pretty!


----------



## RoxyBlue

December 8 is National Brownie Day. Reminds me of a recipe I have somewhere at home for Irish Coffee brownies that is to die for. Putting some raspberry extract in a brownie mix is also totally faboo, taste-wise.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know what's kind of spooky? Logging on here and not seeing anyone else around:googly:


----------



## debbie5

we are all gearing up for The Other Holiday


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

There are two types of people in this world: people who look to the future and try to anticipate what problems or crisis might arise, and try to take action today to prevent problems from happening...and people who don't worry about the future, preferring to wait for the forest fire to be at the door and then deal with it then. I and all of my family are of the first type...yes, we can be worrywarts at times, but we keep the potential problems to a minimum this way. Hubby & his family are the other type: "So what if I don't have money in my retirement account? I'll worry about that later". Each type thinks the other type are a buncha boobs. Pray for me....LOL. (sigh).


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Not being on the same page = potential fireworks

Spooky1 and I don't obsess over the future, but we also have plans in place - or are getting them in place (still have that pesky will thing to take care of:googly. We know it isn't just for us, either. It's for those we leave behind to take care of things after we're gone.


----------



## Spooky1

Eek, I'm the only member on the forum. Hello .... Hello .... Hellllllllo. Echo ..... Echo ..... Echooooooo ....


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> You know what's kind of spooky? Logging on here and not seeing anyone else around:googly:


^:jol:That happens to me sometimes....then I just run screaming down the forum halls, wreaking havoc and causing chaos....it's such a RUSH!:devil:


----------



## Hairazor

So you're the one ^ heehee


----------



## RoxyBlue

That might explain all the fast food wrappers left in the forum lunchroom, too......:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Everytime I'm on here alone I get hauled down to police headquarters
and accused of murdering everyone! I don't mind the accusations, it's
just that they keep consficating all my knives! :jol:


----------



## Headless

It has been very quiet lately. What the... people! What's going on?

Thankfully tomorrow is Friday because I could sure use a weekend about now.......


----------



## Copchick

Pumpkin5 said:


> ^:jol:That happens to me sometimes....then I just run screaming down the forum halls, wreaking havoc and causing chaos....it's such a RUSH!:devil:


So it's you who's wreaking havoc!



Goblin said:


> Everytime I'm on here alone I get hauled down to police headquarters
> and accused of murdering everyone! I don't mind the accusations, it's
> just that they keep consficating all my knives! :jol:


Umm, okaaayyy. Good to know Goblin, thanks for the heads up. 

Sure has been quiet here. Check out this site for these Horrornaments. http://www.horrornaments.com/collections/all There are some pretty cool ornaments that would make alot of us happy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

When I'm here alone, I go in and rearrange stuff on everyone's desk so they can't find things next time they show up:devil:

And thanks for the knives, Goblin! They're great for cutting foam tombstones:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Whoa!! A tree dedicated to the Horrornaments would be right up my alley Copchick.

And when I am in here all alone I sing at the top of my lungs and no one tells me to HUSH!


----------



## Hairazor

So I was shelving books at the Library tonight and when I went to put a Sandford away all his books were crowded together so I straightened them out. I saw there was a book behind the others. When I pulled it out it was honest to gosh titled "Hidden".


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Sounds like a subplot in a movie:jol:


----------



## Goblin

14 years ago they called us all into the conference room at work and
told us "The good news is you're getting your Christmas bonus today! The
bad news we're closing the place down!" An hour later I was out of a job....
2 weeks before Christmas! They couldn't wait till the first of the year to tell
us! On top of that, they took twice as much tax out of our bonuses! I was
supposed to get 600.......got 400! And they hoped we'd have a Merry
Christmas!


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*It always amazes me the companies or businesses have the bad habit of laying off or firing people right before the holidays. Happens in the movies all the time, but when it happens in real life, it can be devastating!

People never forget things like this because they always seem to tie it in with holidays and the like. And when your being laid off or let go, its always at Christmas time, and always is just 2 weeks before the holiday. 
*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe we're going to have temperatures in the 60s this weekend. I hope the daffodils and crocuses don't get that message because they might wake up and think it's spring, only to be hit by freezing temperatures at their most tender moment of growth.


----------



## Copchick

I hear you Roxy. My stray Forsythia shrubs are blooming in my backyard. The 'burgh is predicted to be 71 degrees on Sunday. Whaaaat!?

Christmas is two weeks away so...


----------



## bonewalker

BD- Long range forcast here is no snow til January. And if I am home using a walker thats good.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Headless said:


> And so today we got our Christmas on.............


So Festive Headless


----------



## Goblin

My brother and I was in the grocery store today and a little girl in a
shopping cart offered me a bite of the wafer cookie she was eating. 
I told her "Thanks sweetie, but I'm recovering from a cold and don't
want you to get sick!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why do dogs think you're supposed to get up at the same early hour on Saturday as you do the rest of the week?:googly:


----------



## bonewalker

^ do they have a calander to check the date?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha! Maybe that's the problem:jol:


----------



## Headless

Hairazor said:


> So I was shelving books at the Library tonight and when I went to put a Sandford away all his books were crowded together so I straightened them out. I saw there was a book behind the others. When I pulled it out it was honest to gosh titled "Hidden".


LOL Love it!



Goblin said:


> ..... 14 years ago they called us all into the conference room at work and told us "The good news is you're getting your Christmas bonus today! The bad news we're closing the place down!" An hour later I was out of a job.... 2 weeks before Christmas! They couldn't wait till the first of the year to tell us! On top of that, they took twice as much tax out of our bonuses! I was supposed to get 600.......got 400! And they hoped we'd have a Merry Christmas!


It is bad enough to lose a job let alone having it happen just before Christmas. Sometimes employers have no heart.



RoxyBlue said:


> I believe we're going to have temperatures in the 60s this weekend. I hope the daffodils and crocuses don't get that message because they might wake up and think it's spring, only to be hit by freezing temperatures at their most tender moment of growth.


So far our Summer has been pretty mild but that is about to change with temps around 38 - 39 C (around 100F) forecast for next weekend.



graveyardmaster said:


> So Festive Headless


Thanks Graveyardmaster!



RoxyBlue said:


> Why do dogs think you're supposed to get up at the same early hour on Saturday as you do the rest of the week?


No sleep-ins allowed Roxy. I think it's a universal dog and cat problem.

Got the majority of my Christmas shopping finished yesterday which was a good feeling. Just need a couple of minor things on the list and I'm done! YAY


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sitting back sipping a mug of hot milk with cardamom while watching "The Mole People" on Svengoolie. Life is good


----------



## Goblin




----------



## DandyBrit

^ Yep!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Same question when a dog sleeps in your bed, although at nearly 50 pounds, Abby is not so small anymore:jol:


----------



## DandyBrit

^ Wow - she is bounding up, isn't she.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Do you ever wonder how some people have absolutely NO idea that their filters are not just down but non existent?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That aptly describes a lot of folks once they get up in years - no filter and don't care if that bugs you because, by golly, they've lived long enough to earn the right to say whatever they want and hang the consequences. I look forward to becoming that person:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Me too ^


----------



## Evil Queen

My oldest son is having gallbladder surgery tomorrow. I'll be glad when 2015 is over, this year has been one of the worst for our family.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He'll be in our thoughts, EQ. Sorry to hear it's been a rough year for you.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> ^That aptly describes a lot of folks once they get up in years - no filter and don't care if that bugs you because, by golly, they've lived long enough to earn the right to say whatever they want and hang the consequences. I look forward to becoming that person:googly:


If only "getting up in years" was the explanation in this instance. Unfortunately I think this is more about climbing ladders and not giving a toss.......


----------



## Headless

Hope your son's surgery goes well EQ. I have to say 2015 hasn't been the best year for us either. I'm hoping to make sure 2016 isn't a repeat performance


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today one of our office neighbors brought us a Whitmans' sampler (we take packages for them when their office is closed), a tin of Mrs. Fields cookies arrived, and there's another box of chocolates sent by a client all sitting in our lunch room. Let the Christmas diet carnage begin...:googly:


----------



## Copchick

^ Jealous!

My new station has four floors, in an old bank on a corner, and from my office window I can look in the distance and see across a valley over the Mon river. I was sitting here and being that my office is on the fourth floor, I was looking out the window when movement had caught my eye. I looked out to see hundreds of crows flying towards my building toward the roof. I tried to video all the flying crows but it just didn't give it justice. Wish I could have posted it it for you to see. Occasionally the crows in the area fly in a long band which seem to go on forever. It was cool to see them at their level. It was pretty incredible.


----------



## Evil Queen

All went well with my son's surgery, he should be able to go home tomorrow.


----------



## Hairazor

That's good news EvilQ


----------



## Hairazor

That must have been an awsss sight Copchick


----------



## Goblin




----------



## randomr8




----------



## Copchick

^ Good one!

Hey Goblin, you challenging us to a snowball fight? You're on! Well, when we get some snow, that is. It's been above normal temps, no telling when we're getting snow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good news indeed, EQ! Glad your son won't have to be in the hospital too long. The food is never very good in those places

Random, love the picture!

Hey, Goblin!


----------



## Hairazor

Hey Goblin, LOOK


----------



## Hairazor

randomr8, that picture is a hoot


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Today one of our office neighbors brought us a Whitmans' sampler (we take packages for them when their office is closed), a tin of Mrs. Fields cookies arrived, and there's another box of chocolates sent by a client all sitting in our lunch room. Let the Christmas diet carnage begin...:googly:


Today at the place I temp, we had a potluck brunch this morning and after work, we are going to Dakota Steakhouse for dinner and drinks. That is not including the Harry & David goodies we have been receiving. I plan going back to the gym and wait until that treadmill gets a load of me. It usually messages you with "Hello and Welcome". I think it will message "Get Off" 

EQ - glad to hear that your son's surgery went well. Hoping for a speedy recovery.

I love the elves pic! We were just talking about the Elf on a Shelf and suggestions on where to place him.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Speaking about holiday goodies.....my wife finished her baking for friends and family yesterday and it's sitting on a table in the kitchen waiting for me to pounce on them.

I'm having a very hard time keeping my fingers from walking over there and just munching down everything she made. I guess it's a good thing she's taking a lot of it to work tomorrow and this weekend we are having her family's Christmas early.

Guess I'll just have to bake my own!
*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

My dad used to do "quality control checks" on cookies whenever we did any baking for school events. He'd pick up a cookie from the batch and say "This one's burnt" (they never were), then eat it. Didn't matter what the plans were for those cookies, he'd have his "burnt" one:jol:

TW, you can always try the same tactic - tell your wife you had to test them to make sure they accurately reflected her skills as a baker.


----------



## Copchick

Yes, I firmly believe in quality control.

Evil Queen, so glad to hear your son is doing well. Sending good thoughts and prayers your way.

Goblin, you've thrown the gauntlet. I'm pretty sure this will be you when we get done with ya.


----------



## Hairazor

Quality control, TrollW, qualty control for sure


----------



## randomr8

Just woishing eveyone great holicdays 9without the aid of spell check) now before I am gone for another month or so. 

Happiness for all y'all.


----------



## Spooky1

EQ, glad your sons surgery went well. Wishing him a speedy recovery.
Copchick, were you thinking about the movie "The Birds", when you saw the crows?


----------



## Evil Queen

Thanks for the good wishes everyone. He's home now and doing well.


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, Goblin!


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> Hey Goblin, LOOK


----------



## Goblin

Copchick said:


> Goblin, you've thrown the gauntlet. I'm pretty sure this will be you when we get done with ya.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin said:


>












Mwahaha!


----------



## Evil Queen

Hahahahaha!


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Mwahaha!












Muhahahahahahaha!:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Now you've done it! These guys are on their way to your house:


----------



## DandyBrit

Fight!!! Fight!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin said:


>


----------



## Copchick




----------



## RoxyBlue

^I want him on my team:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

December 18 is Bake Cookies Day. For me, this weekend will be "decide what recipes I'm going to use for the annual Christmas cookie treats for my Christmas Eve string quartet" (plus trumpet this year), as well as the choir director and church organist. So far I'm thinking a mix of chocolate sugar cookies, flourless peanut butter-chocolate chip cookies, cardamom cookies, and rosemary cookies. Maybe some soft baked cinnamon cookies, too. I'll need to get all the dough made up and into the fridge ahead of time to age a bit (improves the flavor), then do a lot of baking on Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:Just logged on and I was the only one on the forum.... Talk about scary.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I was here. Didn't you see me wave at you?:jol:


----------



## DandyBrit

RoxyBlue said:


> December 18 is Bake Cookies Day. For me, this weekend will be "decide what recipes I'm going to use for the annual Christmas cookie treats for my Christmas Eve string quartet" (plus trumpet this year), as well as the choir director and church organist. So far I'm thinking a mix of chocolate sugar cookies, flourless peanut butter-chocolate chip cookies, cardamom cookies, and rosemary cookies. Maybe some soft baked cinnamon cookies, too. I'll need to get all the dough made up and into the fridge ahead of time to age a bit (improves the flavor), then do a lot of baking on Tuesday or Wednesday.


I can't stop drooling.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can vouch for all of those choices being very tasty ones, DB


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> ^I was here. Didn't you see me wave at you?:jol:


:jol:No, I didn't see you....were you hiding again?


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> December 18 is Bake Cookies Day. For me, this weekend will be "decide what recipes I'm going to use for the annual Christmas cookie treats for my Christmas Eve string quartet" (plus trumpet this year), as well as the choir director and church organist. So far I'm thinking a mix of chocolate sugar cookies, flourless peanut butter-chocolate chip cookies, cardamom cookies, and rosemary cookies. Maybe some soft baked cinnamon cookies, too. I'll need to get all the dough made up and into the fridge ahead of time to age a bit (improves the flavor), then do a lot of baking on Tuesday or Wednesday.


:jol:I thought you meant it was National Bake Cookies day, you know how you post things like that, like National Hug Your Neighbor Day, or National Pecan Pie Day? I was thinking to myself, (Really? They have a day set aside for baking cookies????) But it is a good idea.


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> December 18 is Bake Cookies Day. For me, this weekend will be "decide what recipes I'm going to use for the annual Christmas cookie treats for my Christmas Eve string quartet" (plus trumpet this year), as well as the choir director and church organist. So far I'm thinking a mix of chocolate sugar cookies, flourless peanut butter-chocolate chip cookies, cardamom cookies, and rosemary cookies. Maybe some soft baked cinnamon cookies, too. I'll need to get all the dough made up and into the fridge ahead of time to age a bit (improves the flavor), then do a lot of baking on Tuesday or Wednesday.


I will be baking my holiday cookies this week too. I couldn't do it las week because of the 70 degree weather. I am making rolled out sugar cookies, peanut-butter cookies, minted chocolate cookies, Who-ville cookies (you use the white/red striped hershey kisses and roll the cookies in red or green sugar), lemon zingers, raspberry thumbprints and pizzelles. Damn - I'm exhausted just typing this.


----------



## DandyBrit

^ Now I don't know whose house to call at first for cookies - I think I may be trying to clone myself.


----------



## RoxyBlue

DD will offer you wine and cigars if you go to her house:jol:


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Now you've done it! These guys are on their way to your house:


What cute little Snow Goblins! Oh yeah...........


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


>


----------



## Goblin

Copchick said:


> Snowball Fight - Elf - YouTube


Really? An elf against a Goblin? He'll have to throw faster than that!

Oh yeah.........


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin5 said:


> :undecidekin:Just logged on and I was the only one on the forum.... Talk about scary.......


Hello Pumpkin5.............


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


>


Okay................


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin said:


>


----------



## RoxyBlue

^This is the closest we're going to get to a white Christmas this year:jol:


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Today one of our office neighbors brought us a Whitmans' sampler (we take packages for them when their office is closed), a tin of Mrs. Fields cookies arrived, and there's another box of chocolates sent by a client all sitting in our lunch room. Let the Christmas diet carnage begin...


LOL yeah Christmas and Diet are a bit like north & south really.



Copchick said:


> .......My new station has four floors, in an old bank on a corner, and from my office window I can look in the distance and see across a valley over the Mon river. I was sitting here and being that my office is on the fourth floor, I was looking out the window when movement had caught my eye. I looked out to see hundreds of crows flying towards my building toward the roof. I tried to video all the flying crows but it just didn't give it justice. Wish I could have posted it it for you to see. Occasionally the crows in the area fly in a long band which seem to go on forever. It was cool to see them at their level. It was pretty incredible.


That would have been so cool CC.



Evil Queen said:


> All went well with my son's surgery, he should be able to go home tomorrow.


Awesome news EQ!



randomr8 said:


>


hahahahaha Love it!

Goblin - I'm all out of snowballs - it's been over 100F here for the past 3 days!!!!! But I could put a few of these together.....


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


>


----------



## Goblin

Headless said:


> Goblin - I'm all out of snowballs - it's been over 100F here for the past 3 days!!!!! But I could put a few of these together.....


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> ^This is the closest we're going to get to a white Christmas this year:jol:


This will get it even closer...............


----------



## Goblin

I seen at Walmart where you can get plush snowballs for an indoor snowball fight.
When it hits you colored lights flash on and off. Looks like fun.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oh Goblin...here....here....Gobbie....:devil:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:....I have a surprise for you........


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I think you'll really like it........


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Muhahahahahahahaaaaa......


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin said:


>


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got to sight read some violin music at church this morning, messed up a couple times, but did it so boldly that everyone thought that's what I was supposed to do:jol: All part of the joys of live performance.


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Muhahahahahahahaaaaa......


INCOMING!


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


>


Since you asked nicely.................


----------



## Headless




----------



## Headless




----------



## Headless

It cooled down a bit today! LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just saw a cool-looking werewolf-type creature on an episode of Doctor Who - "Tooth and Claw", Season 2.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

So, a few of you may remember the issue I had a couple of months ago with the substitute teacher in my ceramics class. Thank you all so much for the supportive words. Yall are the best. It kept me going and I must say that it came out beautifully!


----------



## Hairazor

I like it DarkA. What did the "actual" teacher think?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

My real teacher told me that she loved the idea and she even helped me figure out the rest of my design. it was her suggestion to rough the edges up a bit. I got an A on this baby!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You stuck to your guns, DA - good for you!


----------



## debbie5

Happy Whatever It Is You Do or Do Not Celebrate This Month!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not enough sleep last night - gonna be a looong day:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin said:


> Since you asked nicely.................


----------



## RoxyBlue

All these snowball fights are having an unintended consequence:


----------



## Hairazor

AHahahaha! ^


----------



## Goblin

Headless said:


> It cooled down a bit today! LOL


Really?????


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


>


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> All these snowball fights are having an unintended consequence:


Very funny! Oh yeah................


----------



## Headless

LOL Goblin's on fire with the snowball fights this year!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's okay - reinforcements are in training as we speak


----------



## Death's Door

I have to opt out of the snowball fight because temps are in the 60s-75s. Our mailman is still in his shorts when he delivers the mail. This is crazy for our area. I might have to mow the lawn in between holidays :googly:.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Same here, DD. We might set a record for warmest December at this rate:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's going to be a white christmas here


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just finished a batch of rosemary shortbread cookies, and have dough chilling for the chocolate sugar cookies and flourless peanut butter chocolate chip cookies. Those will be baked tomorrow while I'm making the dough for the cardamom cookies. I'll be at my church tomorrow night at 10PM, with the pre-service carols and music set to start at 10:10PM. The Mass will begin at 11PM and will likely run until about 12:30AM. I love the Christmas Eve service - it's a beautiful mix of joyful and serene.


----------



## Goblin

Headless said:


> LOL Goblin's on fire with the snowball fights this year!


Yes I am!


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> That's okay - reinforcements are in training as we speak


Ohhhhhh really?


----------



## Goblin

Death's Door said:


> I have to opt out of the snowball fight because temps are in the 60s-75s. Our mailman is still in his shorts when he delivers the mail. This is crazy for our area. I might have to mow the lawn in between holidays :googly:.


No snow? Don't let that stop you!


----------



## Goblin

Hauntiholik said:


> It's going to be a white christmas here


Let me help you get it started...............


----------



## Goblin

Going to my sister's house for Christmas dinner today. It'll be the first time
we've all been together in three years!


----------



## Headless

LOL all the snow melted here today!

Well it's Christmas Eve in Australia - we're facing a really hot day tomorrow so we're having cold meats (pork, chicken, prawns & ham - none of us are huge turkey fans) with salads. We are having our traditional family recipe plum pudding though - it could be the hottest day on record and I would still line up for a plate of that! It's just Shane and I tonight but the kids will be joining us tomorrow night for dinner along with my mum and Shanes best friend. A quiet get-together but it will be nice. Lots of gifts under the tree, lots of love in the home. Christmas doesn't get much better than that I think.

Merry Christmas everyone. I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## debbie5

Christmas Eve...it's supposed to be 70 degrees here...normally, it'a about 30...


----------



## DandyBrit

RoxyBlue said:


> Just finished a batch of rosemary shortbread cookies, and have dough chilling for the chocolate sugar cookies and flourless peanut butter chocolate chip cookies. Those will be baked tomorrow while I'm making the dough for the cardamom cookies. I'll be at my church tomorrow night at 10PM, with the pre-service carols and music set to start at 10:10PM. The Mass will begin at 11PM and will likely run until about 12:30AM. I love the Christmas Eve service - it's a beautiful mix of joyful and serene.


Roxy - please stop talking about cookies or I will come and stand outside your kitchen window with my nose pressed up against the glass.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^If you did, I'd be kind and offer you some of the cookies. Gotta have a quality control check on baked goods, you know

We're having the equivalent of a warm rainy spring day at the moment. My company is closed today and tomorrow, so I'll have much- needed time to finish baking those things I can't talk about in front of DandyBrit  and get Spooky1's gifts wrapped before he comes home early from work.


----------



## Copchick

Wow, it's been six days since I've last been here! Seems life is preventing me from checking in.

Pittsburgh also has been having crazy records temps. Possibly going up to 70 today. I really hope the spring bulbs don't get confused. If they pop up too much, I'm going to have to find some leaf mulch for them. Oh, my roses too.

My new car is sitting in Buffalo, NY waiting for a truck driver to bring it on a car carrier to the 'burgh. I CAN'T WAIT!!!! It was built in Chicago on the 10th, completed on the 12th and shipped by train on the 12th to Buffalo. In the meantime, I'm driving a rental car. Ugh! Any Buffalo people here that can rustle up a truck driver?

Hey Goblin...


----------



## Hairazor

I hope everyone who needs to travel gets safely to their destinations and everyone has a wonderful Blessed Christmas.

Oh yeah, Goblin:


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick you can't mention a new car without giving us more info, you know, like what it is, color, etc. so I can live vicariously through your gain


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha! Good use of a snowblower, HR!


----------



## debbie5

I have the windows open and Im sweating..very humid and 71 degrees...and I'm baking--cookies, that is.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:It's monsoon season here, rain, rain, rain, and 76 degrees, with yucky humidity. I just can't help but think, if it was 30 degrees this would all be snow... Boo weatherman, coal in your stocking!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Home again, home again.
56 days ago I left home and I just got back yesterday. I was in town and my chest felt tight to I desided to go see the doc. He did an EKG and then sent me to the ER for some tests then I was told I was going to the hospital for a heart cath. So they load me into an ambulance and off I go. That was all on the Thursday before Halloween. They get me into the OR Tuesday, I had a blocked artery so they put in a stint and while that was going on I had a mild stroke. A left leg that was week, my left arm and hand that didnt work well and speech that sounded like i had been to the dentist. So now I am off to therapy for about five weeks learning to walk again and use my left arm and hand. The hand and arm came back quickly but walking took time. Balance and strength was a problem. So I'm back home now,still use a walker maybe for another week or so, but back to almost 100%. Thanks ever so much for the messages and cards and flowers, it made the stay in therapy bearable. I also lost about 45 pounds, yes the food was that bad. Now trimmer and fitter, I am ready for Halloween 2016.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay, BD! Glad to hear you're home and back under the watchful eye of Frank the Cat.


----------



## Hairazor

Way to go Bone Dancer, keep on keeping on!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cookies are packed and ready for delivery, music is in order and ready to be played, dog is ready to be walked - I believe I'm ready for Christmas eve service:jol: Looking forward to an easy day tomorrow opening gifts, drinking mimosas, and preparing a Christmas dinner of cornish game hens with cornbread stuffing and other fixings.


----------



## Goblin

The original eight kids! That's me in the upper left corner. From my left
is Rickey (The youngest) and Ronnie (The oldest) 2nd row from the left. 
Loretta (Oldest sister) Barbara, and Carolyn. Front row from left, Linda 
and Virginia (Youngest sister)!

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, I'm one of eight, too, and we have the same distribution of siblings - three boys and five girls.

Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## Evil Queen

Nice to see you and your siblings all together Gob.
Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Spooklights

Merry Christmas 🎄 everyone!


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, that picture is a treasure, thanks for sharing


----------



## Copchick

Nice family picture Goblin!

Bone Dancer - you have had quite the ordeal! Thank goodness you're improving and on the road to recovery. 45 pounds, that's great! I'm sure Frank missed you terribly and was happy that you're back home again.


----------



## Spooky1

Bone dancer, glad to hear you're home. Tough way to go on a diet. Be well and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Welcome back BD!


----------



## Headless

OH BD holy cow that was quite an ordeal. So glad you are getting better now.


----------



## Bone Dancer

*Remember people, this is a great time to look for Halloween stuff on sale. So check the online suppliers you may have bought from this year.*


----------



## Goblin

A house full of new socks!


----------



## Copchick

Container of cute kittens! Okay!


----------



## debbie5

tornados nailed Texas near Garland, about a 1 mile a freinds home...is everyone here ok?? I'm amazed to learn most people down there don't have storm shelters. YIKES..sending prayers for people down there..


----------



## Hairazor

A House full of Photographs, nice


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Great family picture Gobbie! And welcome back Bone Dancer! You were missed, and look at you getting fit and ready for 2016! Yay for you!


----------



## Goblin

Apparently we skipped Winter and jumped straight to Spring! In the 70's all weekend with rain. 
Only one problem with it! When the temperature finally drops with all this moisture in the air 
we're gonna have ice or snow........or maybe both!


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> tornados nailed Texas near Garland, about a 1 mile a freinds home...is everyone here ok?? I'm amazed to learn most people down there don't have storm shelters. YIKES..sending prayers for people down there..


 I hear Dixie and Jaybo are ok.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winter is thinking of coming back to our area. It was in the 40s this morning when we walked the dog.

Short week again this week since I have today off as well as Friday for the holiday. Spooky1 is home all week since his company closes down between Christmas and New Years. I'd like to think we might get some cleaning/straightening up done around the house, but I'm not going to make any promises:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Snow and ice storm moving in this afternoon. Made the run to the store for supplies, so I'm all set. I can always send Frank out with a note if I need something.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Work, work, work, work....work.


----------



## randomr8

Hauntiholik said:


> Work, work, work, work....work.


----------



## randomr8

BD, GLAD! you made it around the bend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Always good to come home from running errands and find the house not destroyed by the dog


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hauntiholik said:


> Work, work, work, work....work.


Well, ya know what they say, "no rest for the wicked".
You must be really really bad. :devil:.


----------



## Goblin

Raining again! It's 41 degrees tonight!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just this morning I was commenting to Spooky1 that I was happy we had made it through the big eating season of the year (Halloween through Christmas) without taking any major hits to the waistline. Then I came into the office and found the kitchen overflowing with cookies, brownies, and assorted sweets that were likely leftovers from holiday parties brought here by the boss' wife. It's an evil plot, I tell you!


----------



## DandyBrit

Goblin said:


> Raining again! It's 41 degrees tonight!


I looked at this picture and said to my husband - "I wouldn't want to be chased by a bear on a bicycle!"

He said "The bear isn't riding a bicycle"


----------



## Copchick

Bwah, ha, ha! He's a keeper DandyBrit! 

This weather is so weird. Yesterday winter arrived into the 30's with rain, rain, RAIN; yet overnight it warmed up to feeling spring like.

Oh yeah, I'm picking up my brand new car today! Whoop whoop! Sa-weeeet...

On another note, I saw only 83 more views on this thread to reach 2 million!


----------



## Hauntiholik

My boys got hover boards from their grandfather. They are really fun!


----------



## DandyBrit

How many Hover board accidents do we think there will be over the Xmas/New Year period?

Answers on a postcard please.


----------



## DandyBrit

The latter post is not aimed at you or your boys Haunti - but please be careful when using these gizmos.

I'll turn widdershins three times and spit downwind so as not to send bad luck your way.


----------



## Goblin

Hauntiholik said:


> My boys got hover boards from their grandfather. They are really fun!


Your boys or the hover boards?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mmmm snow on my sidewalk, I need a plow on my walker,and four wheel drive and snow tires too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

December 30 is National Bicarbonate of Soda Day. Seems to me a more appropriate day for that is the day after New Year's Eve celebrations:jol:


----------



## Zurgh

Greetings, all, it's been too long! 

Goin' to the Spooper Bowl... Souper Bowl 50! I love me some Sports Ball! It's great when a team scores the point/goal/shot/thingy... Go Sports Ball!

I really have no interest, could you tell? Just going there to work. Some kind of sports ball event, so I hear...:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Welcome back, Zurgh! And I'm with you on the sports thingy - no interest in such dealings:jol:


----------



## Evil Queen

Hey Zurgh! What will you be doing at the Superbowl? And I happen to love football.


----------



## Goblin

Ohhhhhhhhh yeah.....................


----------



## Goblin

zurgh said:


> greetings, all, it's been too long!
> 
> Goin' to the spooper bowl... Souper bowl 50! I love me some sports ball! It's great when a team scores the point/goal/shot/thingy... Go sports ball!
> 
> i really have no interest, could you tell? Just going there to work. Some kind of sports ball event, so i hear...:googly::d


zurgh!


----------



## Zurgh

RoxyBlue said:


> Welcome back, Zurgh! And I'm with you on the sports thingy - no interest in such dealings:jol:


Are we including jell-o wrestling as a sport? 



Evil Queen said:


> Hey Zurgh! What will you be doing at the Superbowl? And I happen to love football.


A) Not enjoying the game.
B) Getting paid not to.
C) Defending the Earth from the Oatmen.
D) (REDACTED) 
Pick 5 :googly:

You can love sports ball for me, EQ!



Goblin said:


> zurgh!


Hi, Gobby!


----------



## Hauntiholik

DandyBrit said:


> The latter post is not aimed at you or your boys Haunti - but please be careful when using these gizmos.
> 
> I'll turn widdershins three times and spit downwind so as not to send bad luck your way.


No accidents so far. It will probably happen though. You know, drinking and hovering.



Goblin said:


> Your boys or the hover boards?


The hoverboards. The teenage boys are moody and speak in grunts and whines.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You guys crack me up


----------



## Spooky1

Good to hear from you Zurg.

Tough decisions, to watch the Twilight Zone marathon or the Dr. who marathon?

Have a big pot of spaghetti and meatball cooking on the stove to end the old year.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Have a big pot of spaghetti and meatball cooking on the stove to end the old year.


That's what my boys are making for dinner!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I am wondering if I will stay up for it or not. No party here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No party here, either, BD, but I plan to be watching the Twilight Zone marathon, so I expect I might still be up at midnight tonight:jol:


----------



## Headless

Well I planned to stay up for it - well technically I did stay up - supported by the couch. Oh all right I slept through it on the couch - OK! Happy New Year!


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> You guys crack me up


.....and I thought it was the Rice Krispies! 

I watched The Thin Man movies on TCM! They're showing Classic Sci-Fi movies Friday morning.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Goblin said:


> .....and I thought it was the Rice Krispies!
> 
> I watched The Thin Man movies on TCM! They're showing Classic Sci-Fi movies Friday morning.


I stayed to watch them to, now a short nap so I can watch the sci fi movies.
May need to make a pizza run.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love William Powell and Myrna Loy in the Thin Man movies. We recorded those as well - gonna be a long day of watching recorded shows today:jol:


----------



## Goblin

My sister gave my brother The Thin Man collection for Christmas a year or two back. Has
all the movies plus a special dvd all about William Powell & Myrna Loy!

I bought a copy of The Avengers: Age of Ultron today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching more of the recorded Twilight Zone movies. Seeing several we've never seen before.


----------



## Hairazor

Saw this on Pinterest, need:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Copchick would like that, too:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Been busy all day, will need a second nap.


----------



## Headless

Walking Dead Monopoly for me too please!


----------



## DandyBrit

Hairazor said:


> Saw this on Pinterest, need:


I've got it!!

Won it as a prize in a cosplay in 2014 for my necromancer outfit. :zombie:


----------



## scareme

I know what Roxy and Spook1 are doing.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> I love William Powell and Myrna Loy in the Thin Man movies. We recorded those as well - gonna be a long day of watching recorded shows today:jol:


Love the Thin Man movies. Have you seen William Powell movie Life With Father? It's one of my favorites. In one of his books George Burns wrote Myrna Loy was rude to Gracie at some Hollywood party, and there was hard feelings between them. I love me some Gracie. Check her out in Mr. And Mrs. North.


----------



## Spooky1

Filling up the dvr with episodes of the Twilight Zone. SyFy channel is showing every episode. We're seeing ones we've never seen.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Have you seen William Powell movie Life With Father? It's one of my favorites.


Yes! I love that movie, too!


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> Filling up the dvr with episodes of the Twilight Zone. SyFy channel is showing every episode. We're seeing ones we've never seen.


I knew that's what you were doing. I saw there was a marathon on Sci-Fi.


----------



## Goblin

I like Life with Father. I also liked William Powell in Mister Roberts! Have any of
you seen him in Mr. Peabody and the Mermaid?


----------



## RoxyBlue

There's a strangely bright object in the sky, shedding light and winter warmth. I wonder what it could be.....?

And yes, happy to see the sun out after a couple weeks of rain and dreary weather.


----------



## Headless

DandyBrit said:


> I've got it!!
> 
> Won it as a prize in a cosplay in 2014 for my necromancer outfit. :zombie:


Jealous!!!!



scareme said:


> I know what Roxy and Spook1 are doing.


Gosh Scareme - I was almost afraid to go to the next page. I was feeling a bit voyeuristic! LOL

Thankfully we are having a break from the hot weather. Cool and overcast with drizzly rain this morning. Hopefully it will impact the bad fires that are still burning out of control a short distance from us.

YAY it's Monday and I don't have to go to work for another week!!!!!


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Copchick would like that, too:jol:


Yes! You are correct.



DandyBrit said:


> I've got it!!


Jealous! :zombie:



scareme said:


> I know what Roxy and Spook1 are doing.


Peeping Tom 



Headless said:


> Gosh Scareme - I was almost afraid to go to the next page. I was feeling a bit voyeuristic! LOL


Me too, Headless.

Hey Goblin...


----------



## Goblin

Right back you Copchick.............


----------



## Lord Homicide

Headless said:


> Gosh Scareme - I was almost afraid to go to the next page. I was feeling a bit voyeuristic!


 How funny, I thought the same exact thing. LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer

Brrrrrrrrr 16 degrees, good day to bake cookies and stay indoors.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> How funny, I thought the same exact thing. LOL


So did I

Be sure you make enough cookies for everyone, BD. We're almost out of Christmas goodies


----------



## Hauntiholik

Monday.....I hate you.


----------



## Zurgh

Monday does come around once a week, you think it would have learned by now.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Zurgh said:


> Monday does come around once a week, you think it would have learned by now.


That doesn't mean that I have to like it every week.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fine chilly winter morning awaited us when we took the dog for her walk at 7AM. Definitely had to break out the real winter coat for it.


----------



## Bone Dancer

-2 this morniing, hey I get it, it's winter, it's winter, geeeeez.


----------



## Lord Homicide

BD, that's cold.

I love to explore extremes on this planet, one of them being climates. I used to think Barrow, AK was an interesting place until I discovered the coldest inhabited place on the planet, Oymyakon Russia. Weather report link below.

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=oymyakon+weather

Currently it's -49F and the low is supposed to land around -57F. The yearly average temp range is amazing also - something around 140F.


----------



## Headless

I just read up about Oymyakon myself LH - wow that temperature range is mind blowing!

We have another drizzly day here which is fine because we still have work to do inside to get the house finished. Thankfully we are almost done moving everything around in the house but I think what we've done will make a huge difference when we put the house back on the market again in a few weeks. Fingers crossed.


----------



## scareme

Good luck on the house selling Headless. We are debating if we should put one or both houses on the market. I heard it's a buyer's market and I thought good, since we are looking for a new house. Then I realized, ****, but we're selling two. The odds are not in our favor. Our housing dilemma changes weekly, sometimes daily. I love the house and garden/yard we are in now. And my tot numbers are up to almost 1,000, and I know I won't get that at a new house. But I'm not able to get up the stairs anymore. After 9 years on steroids my muscles are starting to deteriorate. So some days it's move to a new house. Some days it's build a downstairs bathroom here. Some days it's kick the daughter out of the rental house and move in there. Then it's live in the rental house half the year and buy a condo in Iowa and live there the other half. Buy lake property. The list goes on. It's funny, the first thing I look at is the height of the trees in the yard. Before I even check out the house, if there are not mature trees, I won't look. I guess everybody has their quirks.


----------



## Goblin

We had snow flurries for about 10 minutes Monday. It was 28 degrees last night and 20 tonight! Winter finally got here!


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> Good luck on the house selling Headless. We are debating if we should put one or both houses on the market. I heard it's a buyer's market and I thought good, since we are looking for a new house. Then I realized, ****, but we're selling two. The odds are not in our favor. Our housing dilemma changes weekly, sometimes daily. I love the house and garden/yard we are in now. And my tot numbers are up to almost 1,000, and I know I won't get that at a new house. But I'm not able to get up the stairs anymore. After 9 years on steroids my muscles are starting to deteriorate. So some days it's move to a new house. Some days it's build a downstairs bathroom here. Some days it's kick the daughter out of the rental house and move in there. Then it's live in the rental house half the year and buy a condo in Iowa and live there the other half. Buy lake property. The list goes on. It's funny, the first thing I look at is the height of the trees in the yard. Before I even check out the house, if there are not mature trees, I won't look. I guess everybody has their quirks.


I think you missed an option - move to Australia and live somewhere close to Headless........ just sayin..........


----------



## Headless

Goblin said:


>


BEDBUGS?????????? There are BEDBUGS???????????????


----------



## Headless

LOL just reading the game threads - you guys were bored huh? LOL


----------



## Headless

Hello 
Hello
Hello
Hello
Hello
Hello
Hello

Good - no-one around to see me....... now where will I hide that spycam........


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to see the forum up and running again. It was out most of the day, which gave Headless the opportunity to take advantage of the time difference and run wildly down the halls


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Glad to see the forum up and running again. It was out most of the day, which gave Headless the opportunity to take advantage of the time difference and run wildly down the halls


But I didn't do it while holding a pair of scissors.............


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless said:


> But I didn't do it while holding a pair of scissors.............


Right, because that's what Hairazor does

Temperatures were in the 30s this morning - we're having a heat wave!:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

[QUOTE: Right, because that's what Hairazor does]

Only when no one is looking to tell me I can't, heehee


----------



## Bone Dancer

Rain and ice coming in, better go to the store today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^And be sure you stock up on cat food and kitty litter. You don't want Frank the Cat to be annoyed:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ and tuna, can't forget the tuna.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Just wanted to stop by and wish everyone a Happy New Year 2016! I'm going to be taking some time off now as I usually do at this time. Just to kind of recoup from the holidays, and to get back to that "Honey Do List" I need to finish.

Plus it gives me a chance to unload from the past year and to clear the old noggin! I will hopefully be back sometime in February talking and sharing new ideas with everyone here at HF.

Talk to you soon........Troll Wizard
*_


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hurry back TW!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Enjoy your time off, TW!

I really need to finish our haunt video. Still tweaking the music.


----------



## Zurgh

It's cold out there... and the wolves are circling...


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm here all alone, not a good thing. {runs thru the forum spreading purple glitter everywhere} Muahahahahaha!


----------



## Copchick

^ Ha, ha!

I've been working a different shift for this year, 3pm - 11pm. I have my mornings to get stuff accomplished around the house and do errands. I've come to the realization that no matter what shift I work, I never have enough hours in the day. The great thing is I'm really busy at work and my day flies by in that regard.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, where did all this purple glitter come from?!?!?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Zurgh said:


> It's cold out there... and the wolves are circling...


Come now Zurgh, it doesn't get cold in California and I dont think you have wolves either.  Sounds like just an excuse to not go out and get the yard work done.


----------



## Headless

Damn - opened up the forum and all this purple glitter fell out of the screen and onto my keyboard. Made the mistake of trying to blow it out of the keys and now I have purple glitter all over the floor! Someone's gonna pay!!!

LOL Copchick - if we all had enough hours in the day to do stuff we clearly wouldn't have enough to do! That is unfortunately one of the tiresome things of not being a millionaire!

Sad - only today and tomorrow left of my holidays. Not looking forward to going back to work on Monday. And I said to Shane this morning - if it feels this bad after 17 days off what will it be like when I take my 10-12 weeks of long service leave in June!


----------



## RoxyBlue

All right, now, who took the last Purple Glitter Magic Microfiber Cleaning Cloth and didn't order a new supply?!?


----------



## Evil Queen

I hid them all.


----------



## Goblin

Oh my, I'm all alone here! :devil:

(opens door)

Ya'll come on in!

The Band can set up on the bandstand! Tell the caterers to set up the buffet
over there to their right!

What? Charlie was supposed to unplug the security cameras!

Not that wire you idiot or you'll short out.................


----------



## DandyBrit

^Hahahaha!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's what happens when purple glitter gets into security cams - total disaster.


----------



## Zurgh

Bone Dancer said:


> Come now Zurgh, it doesn't get cold in California and I dont think you have wolves either.  Sounds like just an excuse to not go out and get the yard work done.


Wolves in Cali!
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/gray-wolves-return-to-california/
https://www.californiawolfcenter.org/about/meet-our-wolves/
No word if or when one will run for governor, yet. It has my vote if they do.

Cold in Calli!
Truckee, California
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truckee,_California
Bodie, California
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bodie,_California
It also holds the top spot for places in the USA outside of Alaska with temperatures of 32 °F or less on 270 or more days a year.
https://www.currentresults.com/Weather-Extremes/US/coldest.php
We got some glaciers, too.
http://glaciers.us/glaciers-california

Where I live the only cold white stuff to be found is in the ice cream section of the super market. Once in a while chunks of cold solid water fall from the sky, is that snow? :googly:

Only yard work left is purple glitter clean-up, might let the rain & wind gods take care of that.


----------



## Bone Dancer

^Where I live the only cold white stuff to be found is in the ice cream section of the super market. Once in a while chunks of cold solid water fall from the sky, is that snow? 

Not if its yellow or blue, could be ice chunks breaking off a passing jet's toilet.
And 32 is a nice day during the winter here.
No glaciers here, but the lakes all freeze over. 12 to 24 inches of ice is about average, I have seen 36".
Thank goodness we do not have purple glitter.


----------



## Copchick

I'm taking down the Christmas tree and purple glitter keeps falling off it. What the...?


----------



## Hairazor

I nodded off for a minute and when I popped back awake there was purple sparkly stuff all over my keyboard, hmmmmmm


----------



## RoxyBlue

It must have fallen from Copchick's Christmas tree....


----------



## Evil Queen

Muahahahaha! Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Zurgh

Why not all glitters?


----------



## Goblin

Be careful........too much glitter attracts the Glitter Gremlins. They are very, very mischievous! :devil:


----------



## Bone Dancer

3 to 4 inches of new snow, very picturequest, if you like snow that is.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ask Evil Queen to give you some of that red glitter to sprinkle on the snow. That will make it even more picturesque:jol:

Temps in the 50s today and the 30s tomorrow. Mother Nature seems to be having difficulty deciding what season we're supposed to be having.


----------



## Hairazor

I think the light blue sparkly would be loverly on Bone Dancer's snow


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks guys, your such a big help. What I need is someone to shovel the walk .


----------



## Copchick

BD, wish I could help you out.


----------



## Evil Queen

Hmmmm, red is symbolic of heat so maybe throw the red glitter on the snow to melt it.


----------



## Goblin

Bone Dancer said:


> 3 to 4 inches of new snow, very picturequest, if you like snow that is.


What can I say but............

SNOWBALL FIGHT!


----------



## Headless

Goblin!!!!!!!

Phew - first day back at work........... JUST managed to scrape through although I did need chocolate and a can of coca-cola to get me through that last hour..............


----------



## Headless

RIP David Bowie........ Hard to believe he is gone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Spooky1 told me about that this morning. Wasn't that old (relatively speaking) and had recently released an album.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Evil Queen

Good bye Goblin King.


----------



## bobzilla

This looks interesting.
Has anyone ever tried this?
Looks like it might be good for small repairs on props, or whatever?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm the only one here. Now's my chance to get rid of that glitter.......:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Evil Queen

bobzilla said:


> This looks interesting.
> Has anyone ever tried this?
> Looks like it might be good for small repairs on props, or whatever?
> Amazon.com - Bondic, Repair Anything! Better Than Glue! Waterproof, Heat Resistant, 100% Non Toxic And Made In The USA! Up To 100 Fixes! The World's First Liquid Plastic Welder! Bond, Build, Fix And Fill Anything In Seconds! (Bondic Starter Kit) -


I bought one for my son for xmas. I don't think he's used it yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 12 is Feast of Fabulous Wild Men Day. I'm not sure what that entails unless it has anything to do with an actual wild man like this:










Or this guy:










Or perhaps Call of the Wildman:


----------



## Copchick

Roxy, I'll pass on all of those pictured. However I have a wild man or two, I would want to feast with.


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy fixed me a feast, does that mean she thinks I'm a wild man?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You're my wild man:kisskin: And your faboo, too:jol:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Headless said:


> Goblin!!!!!!!
> 
> .


Yep.................


----------



## Goblin

Hauntiholik said:


>


What about snowballs?


----------



## Headless

Hauntiholik said:


>


EQ'S IN TROUBLE EQ'S IN TROUBLE.............



RoxyBlue said:


> ^You're my wild man:kisskin: And your faboo, too:jol:


I'm sorry - you people need to get a room.............. hahahahaha

GOBLIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Will someone PLEASE take the snowball making machine away! LOL

Actually we could do with some snow to cool things down. It was very hot here today. Over 100F and even now after 7.00pm it's unpleasant!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless, if I could box up the weather we're having now (the high might get to freezing today), I'd gladly send you some:jol:

And Tinkerbell said she could just tap her wand and all the glitter will go away. Of course, then you have to sweep up the fairy dust....


----------



## Evil Queen

EQ whips up an instant dry spell to clean up all the snow and a super magnet spell to clean up the glitter. See, all clean now. (quietly hides the glitter cannon in the broom closet)


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I got pre cancerous cells removed from my cervix and I'm healing up pretty nicely but I'm in so much pain right now. Right now I'm trying to do anything I can to try to distract myself. And I hope I can find a good horror book for myself to read.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ow!

You might take a look at some horror anthologies as reading material. I like the short story format they offer and you also get exposure to a wide variety of authors.


----------



## Hairazor

Ouch!!! The Scary_Jackolantern. Quick heal and feel better.


----------



## Goblin

Get well soon The Scary_Jackolantern

Well.......No billion dollars for me!


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Headless, if I could box up the weather we're having now (the high might get to freezing today), I'd gladly send you some:jol:
> 
> And Tinkerbell said she could just tap her wand and all the glitter will go away. Of course, then you have to sweep up the fairy dust....


Fairy Dust makes me sneeze



TheScary_Jackolantern said:


> I got pre cancerous cells removed from my cervix and I'm healing up pretty nicely but I'm in so much pain right now. Right now I'm trying to do anything I can to try to distract myself. And I hope I can find a good horror book for myself to read.


TJ - I hope you are feeling better and it all goes well!

Well my leave forms got approved today so just another 158 days and I'll be off touring the country for just over 10 weeks!!!!!! YAY


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 14 is Dress Up Your Pet Day. I think Abby would prefer to pass on that

However, if you're inclined to start planning ahead for pet Halloween costumes, here is some inspiration:


----------



## Hairazor

This is a picture of the river, behind the Library where I work, on Tues. at 3:45 at about 2°


----------



## RoxyBlue

The ducks look cold:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

RIP Alan Rickman


----------



## Lord Homicide

Goblin said:


> Well.......No billion dollars for me!


Me either... I could have sworn I had the winning $20 quick pick ticket. Technically, not even a lone winning ticket would have received a billion dollars.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> RIP Alan Rickman


Saw that on the news this morning. Such a wonderfully talented and versatile actor


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> RIP Alan Rickman


Another talented entertainer who passed way too young. I really enjoyed him in Galaxy Quest.


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ You dont't know what you have, til it's gone


----------



## The Halloween Lady

What a sad, sad week! Cancer leave us alone!!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

The news this morning is truly heart breaking. I loved his portrayal of Severus Snape. This is the best tribute video ever.


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> This is a picture of the river, behind the Library where I work, on Tues. at 3:45 at about 2°


Did you say you work in the river behind the library? Isn't it cold?


----------



## Headless

Hauntiholik said:


> RIP Alan Rickman





Spooky1 said:


> Another talented entertainer who passed way too young. I really enjoyed him in Galaxy Quest.


Haunti I could barely believe the news when I heard today. I feel so very sad for his loss as he has been one of my very favourite actors for such a long time.

Yep me too Spooky1. By Grabthars Hammer............

I don't believe I can think of another actor who could have played Severus Snape as he did. RIP Alan - what an absolute gem of a man.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of the hammer:






One of my favorite comedies


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Down to the last four episodes of Twilight Zone we recorded. We've really enjoyed seeing so many of the more rarely aired stories.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Was thinking about Mr. Rickman, and i remembered that I'd made this piece in Drawing Class. I started out drawing what was in front of me which was a collection of objects on a shelf against one of the walls, and about 30 minutes later, my brain went it's own direction and I ended up with a picture of a potion master's lab. This was done in charcoal.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really nice drawing, DA!


----------



## Hairazor

You have so much talent in several mediums DarkA, I like it


----------



## Bone Dancer

Some times is good to let the brain wander on its own an see where it goes.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

Brrrrr 8 degrees, with a wind chill of -12. I think I will stay indoors today.


----------



## Hairazor

Your 8° sounds down right balmy to my -11° (with a real feel of -36°)


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're getting snow flurries. I believe we might get 0.1 inch of accumulation, so no shoveling needed:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hairazor said:


> Your 8° sounds down right balmy to my -11° (with a real feel of -36°)


Better you, then me. 

Lake Mich has'nt froze over yet, so that shields us from alot of that arctic weather.


----------



## Goblin

We had snow this morning. Later in the day it turned to rain. By afternoon
it was gone and the sun was out.

We got a new channel called COMET. Apparently all they show is horror and
science-fiction. Seen a lot of movies I haven't seen in years!

Just when I thought I couldn't see a dumber shark movie than Sharknado,
I watch Avalanche Sharks last night. A mountain ski resort menaced by
sharks that swim through snow!


----------



## Headless

Great drawing DA!!!!

Goblin I couldn't get through Sharknado..........

Sigh....... Monday


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Goblin said:


> Just when I thought I couldn't see a dumber shark movie than Sharknado,
> I watch Avalanche Sharks last night. A mountain ski resort menaced by
> sharks that swim through snow!





Headless said:


> Goblin I couldn't get through Sharknado..........


Yeah, the movie was so bad it was good! I got through it but was also laughing my butt off at the whole thing! They actually had a shirt at Walmart some time ago that said, "I survived Sharknado!"

Also, thank you for the kind words!
ION: School starts tomorrow! Time to head back to College!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bright sunny cold day today, and rumor has it we might get up to a foot of snow this weekend. Perfect timing (NOT!) since my older sister and her husband are coming east to visit his dad and us on Friday. Could throw a kink into her travel plans.


----------



## Goblin

19 degrees tonight! They're talking possible snow this weekend!
Makes me glad I'm retired now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's our weather advisory for today (the site puts it into capital letters so you actually read it):

...WIND CHILL ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL NOON EST TODAY...

* TIMING...THROUGH NOON.

* WIND CHILL READINGS...AROUND 5 BELOW.

* WINDS...NORTHWEST 10 TO 20 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 30 MPH.

* TEMPERATURES...RISING INTO THE UPPER TEENS.

* IMPACTS...EXTREMELY LOW WIND CHILLS PRESENT A THREAT FOR THE
RAPID DEVELOPMENT OF FROSTBITE AND HYPOTHERMIA.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WIND CHILL ADVISORY MEANS THAT VERY COLD AIR AND STRONG WINDS
WILL COMBINE TO GENERATE LOW WIND CHILLS. THIS WILL RESULT IN
FROST BITE AND LEAD TO HYPOTHERMIA IF PRECAUTIONS ARE NOT TAKEN.
IF YOU MUST VENTURE OUTDOORS...MAKE SURE YOU WEAR A HAT AND
GLOVES.

D'uh!

We're also looking at a possible one to two feet of snowfall starting on Friday through Saturday afternoon. Now, I'm not retired, but if it starts early enough on Friday, there will be no going into work. I'll stay home, drink coffee, wear comfy clothes, and log into the cloud to check on any work emails.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hairazor

What she ^ said!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

No kidding.


----------



## Zurgh

Sports ball, HO! 

Souper bowl fiddy, an historic moment in sports ball... uh, history! Got all my credentials now but can't show them off due to security restrictions, unless I want a visit from the FBI and a short stay in club fed to watch the game... This info, along with some training was delivered by the Secret Service, too. Security is a tad tight, for reasons. Can't have oatmen agents getting in and altering history... again. Can't say much more. 

I guess entertainment is serious business. :googly:


----------



## Goblin

21 degrees tonight. They say we're gonna have our first big snow of the season
Friday and Saturday!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh said:


> Sports ball, HO!
> 
> Souper bowl fiddy, an historic moment in sports ball... uh, history! Got all my credentials now but can't show them off due to security restrictions, unless I want a visit from the FBI and a short stay in club fed to watch the game... This info, along with some training was delivered by the Secret Service, too. Security is a tad tight, for reasons. Can't have oatmen agents getting in and altering history... again. Can't say much more.
> 
> I guess entertainment is serious business. :googly:


You could stay here instead of Club Fed:










:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Shadow Daydream?

We had light snow this afternoon and evening! Nothing like they say we
can expect Friday and Saturday. Right now it's clear and cold. Gonna run
all my errands today so I don't have to go out in that mess Friday.


----------



## Hairazor

Opal Daydream


----------



## RoxyBlue

Blossom Rose - how unimaginative

Looks as if we might get up to two feet of snow now, and events for the weekend are already being cancelled, particularly for the schools. With the predicted winds, even shoveling could be a lost cause until Sunday when things die down a bit. No sense moving snow out of one area only to have it blow back in from another. Fingers crossed that we don't lose power.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Good luck you guys


----------



## Goblin

Got everything done today! Boy, were the grocery stores crowded!
Now I can sit back and watch it snow!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Played a CD of the best of the Beach Boys while on my way into work this morning. made for a nice contrast with the gray skies and cold air

Spooky1 didn't have to go into work, so he's my wing man/spotter/early warning system for when the first of the snow comes up from the southwest into our area.

Unrelated, how would you like to have this as a desk lamp?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, please ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my sisters sent me this snow advice:

Meteorologists are forecasting that a major blizzard will hit the Northeast with more than two feet of snow potentially shutting down roads and keeping residents stuck in their homes. Here are some tips for surviving blizzard conditions: Grocery stores will quickly sell out of food during a blizzard, so be sure to stock up on supplies several days before you came across this article. If any of your pets go outside for any reason, leave them there. They belong to the snows now. Smear the blood of a lamb upon your doorposts so that the great low-pressure system spares your family as it passes over your home. Purchase a CB radio to maintain lines of communication with the other lunatics in your neighborhood. Steer wildly when you hit that first patch of ice. Stockpile flint and colored beads. These will be important for bartering in the After Times. Prepare by reading Jack London’s “To Build A Fire,” which will teach you how to keep warm when there is no sun nor hint of sun, though the sky is empty of clouds. And yet there seems an intangible pall over the face of things, a subtle gloom that makes the day dark, and that is due to the absence of sun when day breaks cold and gray, exceedingly cold and gray. Be one of those people who clears out the whole shelf of bottled water at the store. Be aware that no matter what you do, sometimes you’re just going to be crushed by the sheer weight of the snow. Criticize your mayor.


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds like good advice ^


----------



## Hairazor

This came today from a win on eBay. It was listed as a Gargoyle/Gremlin, ash tray/ incense burner? I just think it is cool and because I don't smoke or incense, I will put a tiny LED in the back of the mouth. Anyone know for sure what it is. It is quite heavy for it's size


----------



## Zurgh

RoxyBlue said:


> You could stay here instead of Club Fed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :googly:


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think that's exactly what it is - an ashtray, Hairazor. It might also be big enough to hold a pipe. I know I've seen them before.

Just finished the first round of shoveling. I think we're at about three inches of accumulation, and the heavy stuff hasn't started yet. Nor have the high winds, for which we are grateful:jol:

Hey, Zurgh - yeeeeessssssssss!!! :googly:


----------



## Goblin

Snow all day with a little sleet now and then. My nephew works at Food Lion.
He said all they saw was two customers today! I walked out to the mailbox to
get the mail......boy was it cold! Here it is almost 2 am and it looks like it
might be getting ready to snow some more.


----------



## Headless

I want that lamp!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headless

Meanwhile - only 147 days until our big vacation!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're up to about 20 inches of snow so far and it's still coming down. First priority this morning was to shovel out parts of the patio and yard so Abby could attend to toilet functions. Dog owners will appreciate that - toilet before clearing cars:jol:


----------



## Zurgh

Stay safe with all that weird white stuff falling, guys and gals.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Could be worse...How?.....Could be raining....

Did a little more shoveling and snow blowing down the front walkway and around the cars. The snow is high enough to allow us to have Abby out front with us and off leash while we were working. She still thinks this is some new kind of food.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hairazor said:


> This came today from a win on eBay. It was listed as a Gargoyle/Gremlin, ash tray/ incense burner? I just think it is cool and because I don't smoke or incense, I will put a tiny LED in the back of the mouth. Anyone know for sure what it is. It is quite heavy for it's size


I have one of these! I got it from design toscano a few years ago. They have a dragon and monkey now.



> Open wide and say "ahhhhh" along with our prankster pair! Though our Toscano exclusives claim to scare away evil computer viruses, they actually spend more time collecting loose change, paper clips or jewelry in their wide-open mouths. Our designer resin additions for desk or dresser are finely hand-painted to showcase everything from teeth to tonsils and are fun-filled gifts for collectors or anyone with a sense of humor.


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks ^ for info. The detail is amazing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Snow should be ending by midnight tonight, then the real digging out begins. With a little luck, we might see a plow tomorrow, although that can be a two- edged sword since they tend to push snow across the end of the driveways. With more than two feet of snow on the roads, we could really use a front end loader or two. Or maybe a pair of fire-breathing dragons to vaporize the snow. Yeah, that's the ticket!


----------



## Spooky1

We're over 2 ft of snow, maybe about 28" so far. Hopefully we're close to done. Not snowing as hard at the moment, wind is still blowing. Should be done by about midnight.

490599bc by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Bone Dancer

A real opportunity to make snow cones,


----------



## Goblin

Fed to dogs by Barack Obama! And I thought he was such a nice man too!

Snow has finally ended. The stars are out!
Last time I seen anything like this I was in high school!


----------



## Hairazor

Fed to dogs by a greasy fast food worker. Well, we all need to eat less fast food for better health, this could be an incentive


----------



## RoxyBlue

The sun is out. Please, let it melt all the snow.....


----------



## Lord Homicide

Test


----------



## Lord Homicide

I hope the panthers spank the Broncos in the super bowl. I'm not a bandwagoner... I grew up in the Chargers territory and grew to dislike the broncos... lol. I am, however, from the land of the Cowboys


----------



## RoxyBlue

Front end loader made one pass through the neighborhood this evening, giving us one lane down the middle of the road. There are still walls of snow on either side of that lane yet to be cleared, meaning no one can leave their driveways. All we can do is look longingly at that single cleared lane and hope for spring....:jol:


----------



## Goblin

They plowed our road four times today! Sun was shining......got up to 45 degrees!

I watched The Paul Lynde Halloween Special on YouTube. It's an hour
special made in 1976 and it was the first time I've ever seen it. It wasn't
too bad. Margret Hamilton and Billie Hayes were on it playing witch sisters
Witchiepoo and The Wicked Witch of The West! First time I seen Margret
Hamilton in her witch costume and makeup since the Wizard of Oz. Tim
Conway was another guest and Florence Henderson. The musical guest
was Kiss!

Here's the link if you'd like to watch it...............


----------



## RoxyBlue

A snow plow got stuck in front of our house for about an hour this morning. Apparently the trucks are rear wheel drive, which is not the most useful option when stuck in a snow rut. He finally managed to get loose and took our neighbor's mailbox out in the process:jol:

And to all those people who think it's a good idea to shovel snow into the streets - STOP IT! All you're doing is giving more snow to the plows to leave behind your driveway and your neighbors' driveways when they come through to clear the middle of the street.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Not sure, but I don't think that is even legal here.


----------



## Headless

Spooky1 said:


> We're over 2 ft of snow, maybe about 28" so far. Hopefully we're close to done. Not snowing as hard at the moment, wind is still blowing. Should be done by about midnight.


Awww Spooky1 it's so pretty! And yes I get that it's only pretty to those who don't have to endure it year after year! 



Goblin said:


> ...........Fed to dogs by Barack Obama! And I thought he was such a nice man too!


Poisoned by a jealous ex........... hmmmmmm

It's Australia Day! And so I have a day off work. I like weeks like this. Work Monday, have a holiday Tuesday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for a nice hot cup of tea.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

Did someone say Sharknado?










Beautiful snow picture Spooky1. But I can say that, with it making it up to 60* the last two days.

So much for me hoping 2016 would be a better year. She's got off to a pretty ruff start this year. Some of my laptop keys have been sticking. So I took a Q-tip dipped in rubbing alcohol and cleaned the keyboard. It worked a little better. So I thought more alcohol would make it work even better. My laptop has been in the shop three weeks now. Luckily Rick found an old laptop in one of the cupboards. It's about as slow as a DSL, but I'll take it.
I'm making some new friends this year. Rick said they are not really friends if someone has to pay them. Go to hell Rick. I have some new friends. One is a home health care nurse. (I don't really think I need her) And the other is a physical therapist who comes twice a week and who took her training from a Dr. Marques de Sade. I really do need them, as the falls I've been taking lately are really becoming annoying. 
Yes sir, 2016 is really starting out as one humdinger of a year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm a little confused, Scareme - was the "more alcohol" for the keyboard or you?:googly:

Sorry to hear about the glitchy start to your year. Seems to me life has thrown you enough curves to last for a while, and should cut you some slack.

You could call your new friends "companions". I think that's an accepted term for paid company:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Dang Scareme, sorry to hear about the kabongs in your new year.

Perhaps your therapist can teach you to fling turnips for therapy then you will be ready for this (found in my local newspaper):


----------



## RoxyBlue

^And it's on YouTube:






Planned on trying to go to work for a half day today, but two of my co-workers who were able to make it to the office informed me that the parking areas had not been completely plowed and they took the last two spots available. I'm therefore still at home At least the sun is out again and temps are above freezing, so we should get more clearing due to environmentally-induced melting.


----------



## Hairazor

Turnip guy is one Rad dude!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is it spring yet?


----------



## Zurgh

Go Sports Ball!:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

The guys look pretty excited.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's hilarious, Zurgh:jol:

Made it to work this morning and found the parking lots here still only half cleared. Took me a second pass through the complex before I was able to get a parking spot right after someone else left. I'm not going anywhere for lunch today, that's for sure


----------



## Spooky1

Zurgh, is that the security detail for the game?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Scareme - bad starts to the year suck! Only 332 days until Christmas though so the year will be over before you know it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

January is almost over and I haven't done more than think about some new Halloween props:jol: I'm such a slacker.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hey guys,  

Finished the second week of school for this semester, and I have something cool going on. For my ceramic's class, we found out that we (ceramics 2 class) are going to be taking part in the big mural/relief sculpting project that was commissioned by our city's poet laureate. That will hang in the library of our college. It's 8 foot tall mural with the poetry theme and we are pretty much just touching things up and working on the flowers (Esperanza and Agave) that are going to be flanking the border. 

Everyone who worked on it will be getting credit and there's going to be a big reveal in March and I'll be able to say that I had a part in that mural. And that's pretty damn exciting!!!


----------



## Hairazor

How exciting DarkA, you'll have to be sure and show us finished creation


----------



## RoxyBlue

Way to go, DA!


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> January is almost over and I haven't done more than think about some new Halloween props:jol: I'm such a slacker.


:undecidekin:WORD! As for me? (no comment)


----------



## Pumpkin5

Hairazor said:


> Dang Scareme, sorry to hear about the kabongs in your new year.
> 
> Perhaps your therapist can teach you to fling turnips for therapy then you will be ready for this (found in my local newspaper):


:jol: Scareme, chin up....call them friends if you want to. It's your money. And I love the article Jan, you do know the first jack 'o lanterns were actually turnips.


----------



## Hairazor

Actually I knew that ^ but had forgotten, thanks for the reminder. Brings a whole new feel to the festival.


----------



## Goblin

I love when people give me their colds and then tell me "Take the shot and
get rid of it!" Very well............Next one gets around me with a cold gets shot! :xbones:

Oh my.......The wicked Mister Goblin is in here all alone! Let the mischief begin!

On a sad note, Thursday was the 30th Anniversary of Challenger Disaster.


----------



## RoxyBlue

At least you're not sprinkling glitter everywhere, Goblin


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

^the six at the top or the bottom?


----------



## DandyBrit

I got it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another bright sunny day to help with continued melting of massive piles of snow. God did a smart thing when he gave us the sun:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Got it, book, novel, read, story, words, page


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Had a great day yesterday at HauntCon 2016. I gave a class in the morning, then spent the day rubbing elbows with other haunters (Met Zombie-F at the front door to the hotel, as well as a few other members from here.) The tradeshow floor was only open a few hours, but got to see some cool stuff while I was there.


----------



## Bone Dancer

^And did you take any photos that you would like to share?


----------



## Bone Dancer

January thaw, even if its late is welcome. 40 today and mid 30's next week.
Die snow, die.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I are tag teaming clearing a swath of snow from the street by our driveway. We're pretty sure the plows won't be back to take care of it any time soon since there is still a lot of clearing to do. Fortunately the neighbors from across the street are helping chop up the pile so we can move it with the shovels. They may have ulterior motives, though - they have a lot of cars and need places to park:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ how nafarious.....


----------



## Headless

Awesome news DA.

Darnit - Book took me forever to find! 

We've had a reprieve from the heat with some seriously cool weather and a good soaking of rain that everything needed desperately. Only down side is now the grass will grow again.... and then the mowing starts....... and when it does - there's a lot of it to do!

We were doing some gardening yesterday and I counted we had 13 baby fish in our pond. So we've now more than doubled our fish family. Must have done something right building the pond. Pretty happy with that!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Bone Dancer said:


> ^And did you take any photos that you would like to share?


No, because I forgot my camera at home, and my phone died within 15 minutes of getting there. Sorry guys.


----------



## Pumpkin5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> No, because I forgot my camera at home, and my phone died within 15 minutes of getting there. Sorry guys.


:undecidekin:Bio, I think that is what they call "a tease"....:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Clam chowder and garlic toast - it's what's for dinner.


----------



## Copchick

Hello folks! Didn't realize I'd been away for so long.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## DandyBrit

Welcome back CC - thought you'd got stuck in a snow drift.


----------



## Hairazor

Hummmm, Goblin, alas, no Zombie Mall in this neck of the woods


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik

Goblin said:


>


words
story
page
read
novel
book


----------



## RoxyBlue

That box of chocolates would sure keep you on your toes, Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

No one has had an unstructured thought for 7 hours. I'm shocked, shocked, I tell you!:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Saw this on USA Today online. A must for Tim Burton fans.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...ovies-reimagined-tim-burton-fan-art/79648208/


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet ^


----------



## Goblin

It's been in the 60's the past two days! All the snow is gone!


----------



## debbie5

My 11 year old is in the County spelling bee for the first time today at 1pm...we don't know how far she will go, but send a kind word out to the Fates that she won't have one hot tear roll down her cheek, as happened a few years ago when she stammered and the judges thought she spelled the word incorrectly. Last year's bee was SEVEN HOURS LONG. EEK. I"m seriously taking a Valium..I can't stand to watch.


----------



## debbie5

and I'm up at 2am cooking stuffed peppers, so my family can eat even if I'm stuck at the spelling bee well into the night....


----------



## Death's Door

Glad to hear that Puxatowney Phil didn't see his shadow - predicting an early spring. I also noticed that it has been lighter out on my way home from work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Glad to hear that, DD. With all the sun we're having today, I though for sure that damn rodent would see his shadow






Good luck to your daughter, Debbie. Spelling bees are a lot more grueling now than they were when I was a kid.


----------



## Hairazor

Good spelling to your 11 year old debbie5


----------



## Hairazor

Bush outside my front window this morning around 9:30 and they say it has just begun


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Very pretty!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

Out of 160 kids drawn from a big geographic area my kid came in 14th! She wasn't upset at all- the words were really tough.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats to your daughter, deb!

Rain today and temps should hit close to 60. I predict flooding due to the melting of huge piles of snow coupled with fresh input of liquid precipitation:jol:

And if you're into geeky/punny/science/horror/etc .T-shirts, check out this site:

https://www.neatoshop.com/catg/T-Shirts

I have a geeky science one on order - the element of surprise. Fans of the periodic table will appreciate it:jol:

https://www.neatoshop.com/product/The-Element-of-Surprise-2


----------



## Evil Queen

Congratulations Deb's daughter!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats D5!


----------



## Hauntiholik

SNOW




its a 4 letter word.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^So true

Just spent several minutes tossing a ball down the hall here at work for Abby (dog friendly office, so she comes in with me every day) and am happy to report that I finally tired her out. As all dog owners know, a tired dog is a happy dog. Now all I need to figure out is how to keep her tired....:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Going to see if I can get out and back before the freezing rain and wet snow show up


----------



## randomr8

http://www.boredpanda.com/pop-culture-characters-thrift-store-paintings-dave-pollot/


----------



## randomr8

http://www.boredpanda.com/anti-valentine-day-card-funny-julie-ann/


----------



## randomr8

enjoy my friends


----------



## Hairazor

What fun, Bored Panda


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, the altered paintings are hilarious!


----------



## Spooky1

Love the paintings

The tag on the car in front of me caught my eye this morning.

ce5484c9 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Goblin

I be here all alone tonight............

"Relase the winged monkeys!" Muhahahahahaha!


----------



## Zurgh

Goblin, you are responsible for flying monkey poop clean-up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

As if we didn't have enough bad drivers in our area, now we have zombies, too?!?!

And it's snowing, but just a little bit.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:I know some of you guys are sick of the snow....but I would dearly love 8 or 9 inches.....for once, instead of the fizzle out crap we usually have. (I would have said 10, but I don't want to sound greedy):googly:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Some day the dog will actually let us sleep until 8AM on a Saturday morning. Some day......


----------



## Hairazor

HELLO HEllo Hello hello- jeeze what an ECHO ECho echo


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love watching renovation shows and seeing how unrealistic some folks are about what they want and what it will actually cost to get what they want.


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ it's called wishful thinking


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just saw a video clip where two men had electrodes attached to their abdomens so they could experience what their wives would feel during the contractions of childbirth. Pretty amusing:jol:


----------



## scareme

"If it wasn't for bad luck I'd have no luck at all"

And the hits just keep on coming... My feet tingle and burn all the time because of my diabetes, so I was offered a fun filled trip to the Podiatrist last Friday. The nurse took X-rays, and then the DR. came in. He asked, Do you know what you have in common with Kevin Durant? I answered "We're both opening for the Thunder tonight?. "Nope, you both broke the same bone." "So I guess that means we're sitting on the bench tonight." Then he started feeling my right foot. He asked if it hurt and I said, Not bad. He says that's funny cause this one is broken too. I guess I've been walking around on two broken feet for a couple of weeks, courtesy of my favorite drug, steroids. My bones are starting to get brittle after being on them for 7 years. He only casted the left foot because he's afraid if he casts both feet I'll be falling down even more than I have been. Maybe I should just wrap myself in bubble wrap. Now don't be jealous, but I've got my very own walker. Rick and I were watching TV the other night, and he turned to me and said, I'm buying tennis balls. I told him if he did I put them where the sun doesn't shine. Today he left his Lowes list where I could find it. Tennis balls, bicycle horn, flag on stick, bicycle basket with plastic flowers. I don't know how I'll find a way to make it all fit where the sun doesn't shine, but I'll find a way.


----------



## Goblin

Karka Jangle?

I feel for you Scareme. I went to the doctor when both my feet were hurting so bad I could hardly walk. He said first thing "You got fallen arches!" Then
he decided to do x-rays. After this was done he came back and said the reason you're in so much pain is you have fallen arches like said......you also have
inflamed tendons, heel spurs, and arthritis in both feet!


----------



## scareme

Wormy Rotten. I can see that, as it appears I have one foot in the grave already.


----------



## Headless

debbie5 said:


> Out of 160 kids drawn from a big geographic area my kid came in 14th! She wasn't upset at all- the words were really tough.


That's Awesome work Deb - well done.



RoxyBlue said:


> Some day the dog will actually let us sleep until 8AM on a Saturday morning. Some day......


Dream on Roxy LOL

Sluggo Drool............ hmmmmmmmm

Holy flying monkeys - what the heck was that?

Have to have $4000 worth of dental work done. Groan...........


----------



## DandyBrit

scareme said:


> "If it wasn't for bad luck I'd have no luck at all"
> 
> And the hits just keep on coming... My feet tingle and burn all the time because of my diabetes, so I was offered a fun filled trip to the Podiatrist last Friday. The nurse took X-rays, and then the DR. came in. He asked, Do you know what you have in common with Kevin Durant? I answered "We're both opening for the Thunder tonight?. "Nope, you both broke the same bone." "So I guess that means we're sitting on the bench tonight." Then he started feeling my right foot. He asked if it hurt and I said, Not bad. He says that's funny cause this one is broken too. I guess I've been walking around on two broken feet for a couple of weeks, courtesy of my favorite drug, steroids. My bones are starting to get brittle after being on them for 7 years. He only casted the left foot because he's afraid if he casts both feet I'll be falling down even more than I have been. Maybe I should just wrap myself in bubble wrap. Now don't be jealous, but I've got my very own walker. Rick and I were watching TV the other night, and he turned to me and said, I'm buying tennis balls. I told him if he did I put them where the sun doesn't shine. Today he left his Lowes list where I could find it. Tennis balls, bicycle horn, flag on stick, bicycle basket with plastic flowers. I don't know how I'll find a way to make it all fit where the sun doesn't shine, but I'll find a way.
> 
> TAP LADIES -OLD LADIE FROM PASADENA - YouTube


Maybe we should all get a walker each and form our own group - you could supervise?

Keep rolling on ScareMe (sorry couldn't resist!) :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where do I sign up for Scareme's Wild Walker Dance Team?:jol:

And I foresee a trip to the proctologist in Rick's future.....


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, might be easier to stick the list "there" before he has a chance to take it to the store


----------



## Pumpkin5

:frownkin:So far the Stuperbowl is crappy...just like the half time show....for real??? You have to be kidding me. They should have rolled BigBang Theory re-runs.....Beyoncé was typical, but Bruno really disappointed me... Coldplay??? No comment......


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've actually started working on a couple props. I'm so proud of myself:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> I've actually started working on a couple props. I'm so proud of myself:googly:


:jol:Yay Roxy!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Well, at night when I can't get to sleep I mull over ideas for my yard haunt, but I have done nothing other than that toward it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, you know, Hairazor, it says in the Bible that thinking about doing a bad thing is as bad as actually doing a bad thing, so if you've thought about doing things for your yard haunt, it's the same as doing something, by analogy, so you've actually started something for your yard haunt.

And the Toyota Prius chase commercial was hilarious:jol: The puppy monkey baby commercial, on the other hand, was bizarre.


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> Well, you know, Hairazor, it says in the Bible that thinking about doing a bad thing is as bad as actually doing a bad thing, so if you've thought about doing things for your yard haunt, it's the same as doing something, by analogy, so you've actually started something for your yard haunt.
> 
> And the Toyota Prius chase commercial was hilarious:jol: The puppy monkey baby commercial, on the other hand, was bizarre.


:jol:Yes, yes...agreed....truly shocking..............


----------



## Spooky1

Do I hear Haunti celebrating the Bronco's victory? &#55357;&#56443;


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Do I hear Haunti celebrating the Bronco's victory? ��


Could you hear me screaming from here?


----------



## SPOOKY J

@Spooky1...We're they the fast driving kind or slow swerving kind of zombie drivers? 😃


----------



## RoxyBlue

^He said they were the "sitting at the red light" kind:jol:


----------



## Goblin

We have a Winter Storm Warning in effect till Thursday morning. They say
we're gonna get some snow today!

My BIL, Carlton has been gone a year ago yesterday. My father passed
away 26 years ago on February 5th!

Nobody here but me again!

(SINGING)

Just ME and MY SHADOW..........all alone and feeling blue!

Guess I'll do the same thing I do every night Pinky...........TRY AND TAKE OVER THE WORLD!


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> I've actually started working on a couple props. I'm so proud of myself:googly:


YAY Roxy - my hero!



Goblin said:


>


Nawwwwww So cute



Goblin said:


> My BIL, Carlton has been gone a year ago yesterday. My father passed
> away 26 years ago on February 5th!


February isn't a great month for you Goblin. Hugs. Just remember that the date someone died isn't the sum of their life. I personally love this verse and had it read at my dad's funeral. http://www.linda-ellis.com/the-dash-the-dash-poem-by-linda-ellis-.html



Goblin said:


> Nobody here but me again!
> 
> (SINGING)
> 
> Just ME and MY SHADOW..........all alone and feeling blue!
> 
> Guess I'll do the same thing I do every night Pinky...........TRY AND TAKE OVER THE WORLD!


We seriously need to rethink our security deployments............


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hairazor

Thanks for the bit of Mardi Gras. I went last year and was feeling a bit blue cause I couldn't go again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If we put some of these at the gates to the forum, they might be able to keep Goblin from running wild when the forum is unattended:










And it's snowing here, but we should only see maybe a couple inches or so.


----------



## Copchick

Happy Fat Tuesday everyone!

I haven't been here in a while. Scareme, I hope your feet heal quickly. I know it's a pain to try to get around with two feet with broken bones. I worked eleven years in Podiatry before signing up with the PPD. The best advice I can give you is to to exactly what your podiatrist tells you to do. Make sure your primary car doctor is on board and knows what the treatment plan is so it can be a coordinated effort.

You know, I keep finding purple glitter still from EQ's running amuck in the empty halls. Now Goblin keeps pulling the fire alarms. Geez!


----------



## Goblin

Horny Kitty? 

What is that thing Roxy? Tastes like chicken!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin said:


> What is that thing Roxy? Tastes like chicken!


It's a whip spider which, despite its name, is not actually a spider

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amblypygi


----------



## Goblin

We need to patch that hole in the forum! Look what's coming through.....................










If this is working right they should be moving!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, who let those scorpions in?!?!? And where's the exterminator, or can we use Evil Queen's purple glitter to blast those creatures?:jol:


----------



## Evil Queen

On it!


----------



## SPOOKY J

I'm torn...Scorpions or Purple glitter...


----------



## DandyBrit

How about glittery purple scorpions?


----------



## Goblin

So much for the glitter.............


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Think so, do you?


----------



## Hairazor

See ^ glitters not so bad if used correctly

On another note, found this on my Facebook page:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Children of the Corn - NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DandyBrit

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Think so, do you?


That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Goblin

Snow flurries today!

They're having a baby shower for my great niece Jessica. Her baby will be either
my great great niece or nephew. I think it will be number 7


----------



## RoxyBlue

18 degrees outside with a wind chill of -4. Should have gone ahead and walked the dog as soon as we got up. Thw wind chill then was 2, so at least it was a positive number:googly:


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> I love watching renovation shows and seeing how unrealistic some folks are about what they want and what it will actually cost to get what they want.


I've been forced to sit around and watch a lot of TV lately. I agree with you on the home improvement shows. What really gets me is the contractor budgets to the last penny, and then when they find problems, no money on the budget. And there is always problems. Bad plumbing, rewiring, termites. Do they not learn from experience and save 5 to 10 thousand in case of problems? If not needed they could put some extras on at the end. But I've never seen a show where something doesn't go wrong.



Copchick said:


> Happy Fat Tuesday everyone!
> 
> I haven't been here in a while. Scareme, I hope your feet heal quickly. I know it's a pain to try to get around with two feet with broken bones. I worked eleven years in Podiatry before signing up with the PPD. The best advice I can give you is to to exactly what your podiatrist tells you to do.


There in lies the problem. I have a hard time doing what anyone tells me to do. Just ask Rick. But I will try really hard this time, because I want to get up and around soon.



RoxyBlue said:


> 18 degrees outside with a wind chill of -4. Should have gone ahead and walked the dog as soon as we got up. Thw wind chill then was 2, so at least it was a positive number:googly:


We are suppose to make it into the 80* this week. I'd send some warm weather your way if I could. I have a few daffodils blooming. I asked the physical therapist yesterday if we could go for a walk around the yard and pick a bouquet. No go.

This morning we had a 5.1 earthquake, and 8 aftershocks. They are saying we might have a good sized one tomorrow. That way people will think the earth moved when they kissed their spouse. Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## Hairazor

Happy Heart Day everyone


----------



## Goblin

Started snowing along about eight pm!


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ cute


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ventured out in the snow this morning because I had a scheduled (I thought) appointment to get reprogramming done on my Mazda as part of a recall notice. Apparently the lady who took my call a week ago never told the service department about the appointment. The good news was that, due to the snow, there had been several cancellations, so they took my car right in. Sometimes Mother Nature works in your favor:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Couple inches of snow last night and this morning. Since it's in the low 20s, it's enough to make the roads quite messy. Sleet and freezing rain due this evening. Will turn to rain tonight and tomorrow. Hope the rain can wash away the mess.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did some attaching and gluing up of the props I'm working on. Should be able to start some paper towel mache soon.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Did I leave the stove on?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Hmmm, do I smell something burning?:googly:


----------



## scareme

In no place is it stated Humpty Dumpty was an egg.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^So true, and yet something I never realized.


----------



## Evil Queen

It's a riddle.


----------



## Goblin

We've had a wintery mix of snow, sleet, and freezing rain all day. Tonight it's
26 degrees!


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 16 is "Do A Grouch A Favor Day". I wonder if a grouch would react like a Grinch under those circumstances - do him a favor and his heart grows three sizes?


----------



## Hauntiholik

He didn't see his shadow but it is funny anyway.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

Love the expression on that wolf's face:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Love the wolf!! HeeHee


----------



## Bone Dancer

I am soooo tired of walking on snow and ice.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Last night's Grammy awards sucked. ALICE COOPER WAS BAD ASS! minor shout out to Depp because my wife loves him (and tolerates my metal/dark side)...

Who saw Bruno Mars stand there like an idiot during AC's show thinking "uhh.... what is this..." Son, your grandparents probably conceived your folks to AC. lol! RESPECT!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Abby is sitting on the couch with me watching the Westminster Dog Show with great interest.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Mirror, tiles, cat, straw, couch, cord

A gorgeous borzoi was the runner up (called the reserve winner) at Westminster last night. The German shorthaired pointer took the win. We were rooting for the German shepherd, but at least a real dog took first place and not a frou-frou dog or another terrier for the millionth time:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Happy 85th Birthday Dracula.
85 years ago Béla Lugosi's Dracula (1931) premiered at the Roxy Theatre in New York.
The movie came out in 1931 too........and still the best Dracula of them all!


----------



## Hairazor

I agree, ^ the best one


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ a true classic


----------



## Goblin

Did you know that the version with Bela Lugosi was filmed during the day and
a Spanish version was filmed on the same sets at night? I have both versions
on a dvd I bought a few years ago.


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 18 is National Battery Day, one of importance to all haunters who use animated props and LEDs in their displays.

Fun fact - the electric battery was invented in 1800 by the Italian physicist and chemist, Alessandro Volta.

http://www.famousscientists.org/alessandro-volta/


----------



## Bone Dancer

I had such a nice day yesterday, I'm taking today off to rest.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You wild party boy!:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, saying 50 for today, I think maybe low 40's, but still.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a heat wave, BD


----------



## Bone Dancer

made it to 58 today, heat wave indeed. Off to the beach


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin

Watching "I married a witch" on TCM in demand tonight.

I've had a man come up to me while I was out today and showed me where the
heel had come loose from his shoe and wanted me to give him money to buy a
pair of shoes! I've had them ask for money to get something to eat, but that's
the first time they've ever asked for shoes! I turned him down, and later I was 
at the local shopping center and I saw him coming out of the ABC store with a bottle!

Nice shoes!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Goblin, so much for his credibility:jol:

Hoping to get a little work done on my props today. Good thing we have a stock of gloves, because latex paint/paper towel mache is really messy.


----------



## Goblin

If you are on here alone at night...............don't go in the kitchen!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Goblin, is that you?:googly:


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Goblin, is that you?:googly:


Hee! Hee! Wait till I turn them loose in your kitchen!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ya rabblerouser!:jol:

Gorgeous sunny day, and a possibility of thunderstorms tomorrow. That might actually clear the last of the snow that hit us a couple weeks ago. Fresh snow is pretty; old road dirt snow is not.


----------



## Goblin

I've never roused a rabble in my life!


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 23 is:

International Dog Biscuit Appreciation Day - I don't know of any dogs who would approve of celebrating this only one day out of the year:jol: 

Tennis Day - A friend tried to teach me how to play decades ago, but he was so intent on my copying his form exactly as opposed to putting focus on hitting the ball that I gave up on it.


----------



## Goblin

If you're a Walking Dead fan and a Benny Hill fan...........you'll love this!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Love it Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Three act opera rehearsals are not conducive to getting to bed at anything like a reasonable hour...


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 24 is National Tortilla Chip Day. Somewhat related, here is an article about Charles Elmer Doolin, the man who developed the corn chip we all know and love as Fritos:

http://www.npr.org/2007/10/18/15377830/the-birth-of-the-frito


----------



## Spooky1

Serious thunderstorm here in February, washed all but the largest piles of snow away.


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ I got about 4" of new snow, o joy.


----------



## Goblin

We had a tornado warning till 9pm. Fortunately, all we got was a lot of wind and heavy rain! 
Strong winds are blowing outside, I can hear it shaking the awnings. Now and then
I hear it moaning and I remember when I heard it as a kid and they'd tell us it was ghosts
trying to get in and have us check the windows to make sure they were locked. 

My great-niece came to see me today. She's playing doctor now!


----------



## Bone Dancer

FOR SALE

Four inches of fresh new snow, take all you want, pick up only, no delivery.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It must be one of those Murphy's Laws things that, after driving home in a relatively light rain, the heavens will open up the moment you get to your driveway. I was soaked last night by the time I got the dog into the house (she was not anxious to leave the warm and dry confines of the car), retrieved the trash can lid which had gone to the neighbor's yard, gotten the mail out of the mailbox, and pulled my purse and lunch bag from the car. I expect the dog thought I was an idiot for even attempting any of those necessary actions:jol:


----------



## Evil Queen

And the rain stops the moment you step into the house.


----------



## Spooky1

Went into the grocery store, no rain. Go to leave and the skies let loose.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Abby is trying to hypnotize me into giving her a Dorito.


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Abby is trying to hypnotize me into giving her a Dorito.


Wait till she uses the Jedi Mind Control! No more Doritos for Roxy!


----------



## Goblin

It usually pours down rain about the time we get home with
the groceries. Then stops AFTER we get them inside!

Found out the strong winds last night took down the two old
trees on the hillside. Can't say I'm sorry to see them go. They
are a favorite hangout for buzzards! Sometimes there's as
many as 10 of them sitting in them at a time!


----------



## scareme

Thunderstorms, snow and tornadoes. I might have you all beat. Was woken up this morning at 5:40 by a 3.6 earthquake. The ceiling started creaking and I got the heck out of there. Rick asks why I always think the sunroom is going to collapse? I don't want to tell him it's because that's the room he and some friends built. I'm sure they did a great job. But I get my butt out of there every time there is an earthquake. Today we had 11. We've had 81 this week and 235 in the last month. Most of the are small enough we don't feel them. But once in a while one will get you out of bed.

http://earthquaketrack.com/p/united-states/oklahoma/recent


----------



## Evil Queen

Wow that's quite the clusters you've been having.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord preserve me from parents on a mission to drop their kids off at the school just up the street from us and then either speeding through our neighborhood or attempting to make a U-turn in the middle of the intersection while I'm trying to get out of the neighborhood. Those people are scary:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Goblin said:


> It usually pours down rain about the time we get home with
> the groceries. Then stops AFTER we get them inside!
> 
> Found out the strong winds last night took down the two old
> trees on the hillside. Can't say I'm sorry to see them go. They
> are a favorite hangout for buzzards! Sometimes there's as
> many as 10 of them sitting in them at a time!


Well if you would stop storing your corpses up there you wouldn't have that problem.


----------



## Headless

Well I've been AWOL trying to get our house back into shape to re-list for sale again. Although not so much the house, but the gardens, sheds and general grounds. Groan...... so much yard work!!!!! We've also had a run of hot weather just to make the experience even more interesting. But its done and some new photos have been taken and we're heading towards having it relisted in a couple of weeks - to avoid some public holidays in March. Hard work, and the sad part is now it looks so great I don't want to go hahahaha


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hairazor

Amen ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Funny how on opening night of a production I somehow manage to make all the mistakes playing the violin that I never made during rehearsals:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sunny and mid to low 40's for the next couple of days. Almost spring


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're supposed to get a high in the 60's tomorrow. So there


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Funny how on opening night of a production I somehow manage to make all the mistakes playing the violin that I never made during rehearsals:googly:


Yeah - Murphy's Law Roxy

Today I had a lovely day - spent with my daughter at a Bridal Expo. The Expo wasn't THAT awesome but afterwards we went to a bridal shop and picked out a couple of wedding dresses for her to try on. She tried on a couple of dresses and looked absolutely stunning!

I'm going to cry..........


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, don't cry, Headless. Congratulate yourself on all those good genes you contibuted to her loveliness


----------



## DandyBrit

At work today a woman came in with a meerkat on a lead.

She had rescued it from a pet store when it was 2 weeks old and it now lives in a local school. She is trying to get legislation going so that they can't be sold as domestic pets.

Adverts have a lot to answer for don't they - in the UK meerkats are used in a well known insurance company ad.

The little guy was gorgeous but he was not suitable for a pet - he has no family to mix with now - just humans.


----------



## Bone Dancer

There are some animals that just dont make good pets or at the very least should only be keep by someone that really knows what they are doing. Just because a child wants a certain animal does not mean they should have it. Movies have been responsible for making some animals looking like they would be good pet, when in fact they may not be or they may take special knowledge to care for them. I was in the pet business for 12 years, and have seen these fads come and go, much to the determent of the animals.


----------



## DandyBrit

The ones in the ad are obviously computer generated - meerkats don't talk after all, especially with a russian accent. But people just see how adorable they are and want one - they don't understand that taking a highly sociable animal out of their natural context is just wrong.
I asked the lady if it could be re-homed in a zoo or wildlife park such as the one down in Doncaster, but it seems that a "foreign" animal would not be accepted into the existing grouping and would be killed by them. It's a real shame that humans can be so selfish and not think how a fad can affect the life quality of another living creature.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wonder if the meerkat could be placed with another social animal such as a dog, perhaps a foster mom dog. There's certainly precedent for non-same species adoptions.


----------



## DandyBrit

I don't know Roxy - it's a possibility and I know it has worked in the past with other animals - it just seems so sad for this little guy.


----------



## scareme

I need sleep.


----------



## Goblin

68 degrees today! They're talking about snow this weekend!

Hee! Hee! All alone at the midnight hour! Let's rewire everything! :devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Someone call an electrician! Goblin has been running amok again:googly:

This morning while waiting to take a left turn out of my neighborhood, one of the drop off parents tried to get me to back up so she could make a U-turn at the intersection while several more drop off parents were lining up to make a left turn into the neighborhood. I held my ground and pointed up the street behind me. She eventually got the message and drove through, but I expect she was thinking evil thoughts about me because I wouldn't let her turn the intersection into a circle drive.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Getting some more snow, but next week 50's an 60's


----------



## Zurgh

No need to call me, Roxy. Living in the Hauntforum laundry basement with the power equipment keeps Goblin at bay.:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, Zurgh I knew you'd have my back.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wondering if anyone else here is going to TW?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Johnny Thunder said:


> Wondering if anyone else here is going to TW?


Wish we were, JT, but it's not in the cards.


----------



## scareme




----------



## Goblin

Dizzy McCoppertop!

Don't know who you were holding at bay Zurgh........I was in in the auxiallary control room.........
rewiring everything on a delayed action switch.........which should be kicking in any time now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wart McTavern - not very feminine, is it?:googly:

And somebody left a switch on in the auxiliary control room, so I took the liberty of turning it off and locking the door. Can't be too careful, you know....:jol:

And check it out, anyone thinking of making a prop on the cheap - a new challenge for 2016:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=42672

No prizes, just bragging rights for being voted Most Wonderful.


----------



## Bone Dancer

A monkey is going to make this a challenge. Year of the rat would be much easier.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Well it's good to be back with my friends, after 2 months off of not having to think about the holidays!

Really spent the last couple of months just vegging and really doing nothing at all. I was going to spend the time doing my "Honey Do" list but the wife told be to lay back for a while and not worry about those things right now.

I was like...YEAH!!!! But now it's time to get back into the swing of things and to start thinking about the holidays. As you know I decorate for both Halloween and Christmas, so I'm thinking from both ends of the board so to speak.

So again, it's great to be back, and see what others have been doing for these last couple of months. I hope things have been going well for everyone here at HF, and can't wait to see whats new for this coming Halloween!

*_


----------



## Goblin

I guess this is as good a time to tell you I'd rewired the switch so when you
turned it off you actually turned it on, reversing everything on the forum! A
locked door? Could it be I'm the only one that knows about the secret passages?

Remember.......keep following the red arrows.......or drop lots of bread crumbs! 

Oh yeah, welcome back Troll Wizard!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very clever, Goblin, but I anticipated your "reverse the switch" plan and rewired it so that when you reversed it, a call went into the Evil Krampus Headquarters. Expect a horned visitor to show up at your door.


----------



## Goblin

I anticipated your next move and rerouted your call. Instead of Evil Krampus Headquarters 
your call went to Pizza Hut! The only one showing up will be the pizza delivery guy delivering
the 100 pizzas you ordered for the forum!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I used your credit card for the pizza order....:devil:


----------



## Goblin

That was just to pay the tip! I used your card to place the order! :devil:

I looked out the window and saw a right big hawk sitting on tree limb a few
feet away! We don't usually see one this close to the house. Hope he's not
after the two gray squirrels out in the back yard!


----------



## scareme

I got my casts changed today. It felt good to be able to cleanse and lotion my feet. I left a big pile of dead skin on the table. I wanted to ask if they could put it in a to go cup, but Rick was scowling so I kept my mouth shut.


----------



## Hairazor

Men, sure put a damper on fun


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ewww, gross, Scareme

Got about an inch of light fluffy snow last night, the kind that makes all the trees looks pretty and covers the dirty snow piles left from the blizzard. We're of the opinion that Punxsutawney Phil was mistaken about the early spring thing.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Warm today, warmer tomorrow and next week, about time.


----------



## Hairazor

Well twice today an hour apart I got calls from a mechanical voice (different voice and phone # to call each time) telling me the IRS has warrants out for me--- so I may have to go into hiding. Of course I called my local P.D. after each, second time told them I figured they would know about this already as they would probably be the ones to serve the warrants. Got a chuckle from the guy I talked to.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Yep, you know spring is coming when the IRS scam calls start:jol:

I've spent several hours this week putting together documentation for a government contract review scheduled for week after next. The email I got from the reviewer had 14 items to address, many with sub-items. All I have to say is, working with commercial customers is SO much easier.


----------



## Bone Dancer

^^ Hairazor, is there any kind of reward for you capture.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is Frank the Cat going to help you find her? He'll work for tuna fish:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

I have heard it whispered about that reward for my capture is all the IRS forms a person could want


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Is Frank the Cat going to help you find her? He'll work for tuna fish:googly:


He can be bought off for tuna fish too, so I dont think that will work.


----------



## Goblin

We were in the Walmart parking lot today and a young girl on a cellphone
walked right out in front us. She never even bothered to look, just kept on 
walking! When she got to the doors she again walked right in front of another
car without even looking! She came close to being hit twice within a few
minutes! My brother seen her in Walmart, pushing cart and still talking on
the cellphone. I hope she pays more attention to her driving than that!

Later we were on Riverside Drive and I guy drove across both lanes in front
of oncoming traffic without even looking! He almost hit in the second lane!

So much for our snow today........bright sunny skies today!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I agree, there are alot of people out there talking on a cell phone that should not be walking at the same time. The ones driving really scare me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

In Maryland it's against the law to be talking on a cell phone while driving. Unfortunately, it's not against the law to talk on the phone while walking in front of oncoming traffic:jol:

Cell phones are a wonderful tool, but so many people become mindless when using them.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yeah TW is always kick ass. Best of the gatherings.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik

I wonder how many '80's hearses are going to get a make over.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A really squeaky dog toy is such a wonderful accompaniment to the soundtrack of any TV show you happen to be watching - NOT!:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

It was so nice and sunny today,Frank the cat was out laying in the sun and naping. It was 59 degrees. I was out shoveling the slush of the sidewalk, it nap time now for me


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Spooky1 boldly wore a short sleeved T-shirt while out running errands today. He's ready for spring


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Yep, that's what dogs do:jol:

The theater production I played for is done, so now I get to relax, work on the taxes with Spooky1, get the greatly neglected dusting and furniture polishing done, start purging the house of stuff we don't need, line up some repairs, get a few rooms painted, start cleaning the windows, finish a couple of props, and...and...I think I'm ready for another theater production:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

^^ Frank does the same thing and he can go a long time without blinking too.


----------



## Spooky1

Feeling more like May. Was about 75 today. Forecast of 80 for Thursday.


----------



## scareme

I went for a sleep study Sunday night. It was the second one in two weeks. They said they couldn't get the information they needed last time, so we'll try it again. Sorry to say they couldn't get me into a deep enough sleep, which is why I'm tired all the time. For this test, the tech said to start the evening out, it sounded like I was singing. He turned the volume up, and sure enough, I was singing. That must have been awlful, and given him a clue to how the rest of the night would go. He came in and told me I'd have to stop singing so I could go to sleep. I was sleeping. So he went back to his desk, where he said I talked, and talked and talked. He said most people mumble or make some sort of noise. But I was having full on out loud conversations. He said it wasn't like I was talking in my sleep, as much as sleeping durning my talk. Around 2:00 I pulled off my c-pac. He came in the room and I told him it was a baby and he needed to take it home. He said the test wasn't working out, and he'd just put oxyen on me for the rest of the night. He came in about two hours later to check on me. I was tying my leadlines in knots. He wasn't happy when I didn't know why I was doing it. He suggested I get ready to go home. When Rick got there he told Rick I needed to tell my PC Dr. what I do in my sleep. He said it wsn't normal. I was going to say no one has ever accused me of being normal, but I figured he had a hard enough night.


----------



## Goblin

With all that singing, talking, and tying how did you get to sleep? You need my special
sleep aid Scareme.............Extra Strength Ballpeeno's

76 degrees today!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Face it, Scareme, you're possessed by the Evil Insomnia Demon who apparently is quite chatty and tuneful Must have been a Boy Scout in a prior life, too, if he likes to tie knots.


----------



## Hairazor

Well no wonder you are tired Scareme, you did more in your sleep than some people accomplish at work


----------



## Goblin

78 degrees today! Had three windows open!

I read that the company that makes the beer "the most interesting man in world"
drinks has decided that after ten years it has run it's course and they're gonna get
a new spokes person!

Guess he just wasn't interesting enough!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I agree, opening the windows and letting the wind blow through the house is great, gets that old stale winter air out. Driving with the window down is great too.

I have seen commercials that I wished they would discontinue after the first showing. Once in a great while there is a cute one though.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is Popcorn Lovers Day. According to holidayinsights.com, "This day was created on January 6, 2012, by Bob Matthews of Rochester, NY. It is Bob's favorite snack. He and his wife have it on most Thursdays, all year long. Bob is also an avid gardener. He has grown and dried popcorn for popping."


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's International Bagpipe Day!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm elated with delirious joy! After three times taking the Math Flex 1 course, I finally passed the class with a C! I've been struggling and struggling with this class!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dukes of Hazzard is just too good of a classic to let fade away from memory. YEEEEHAW!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations DA


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good for you, DA! Math is a struggle for a lot of people, so I can believe you're relieved to have made it through that class.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay DarkA, we had faith in you


----------



## Bone Dancer

The snow is about gone off the yard, now I can see all the yard work that needs doing. I'm starting to feel there is no end to this.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^No rest for the wicked, BD


----------



## debbie5

Mmmmmmm..fish sandwiches! Haddock! Nomnomnom....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Debbie's back - yay!:jol:

Fish - it's what's for lunch and/or dinner on Fridays during Lent.


----------



## Goblin

My brother and I were at Walmart today and when we got ready to leave two
cars both wanted our parking space! Problem was they were trying to get it
before the other one did and we couldn't get out because they were in the way!
The dummies sat there for several minutes till they finally realized they had to
back up some so we could get out! Duhhhhhhhhhhh!

Daylight Savings Time begins tonight. If they keep moving it up eventuallu they'll
have it where it ends one day and begins the next!


----------



## debbie5

Oh, I've never been gone. I pop in now & then. My kids are older and I've been busy just keeping up with their schooling & needs. I'm now the caretaker for my disabled mom and my dad, who recently was diagnosed with a rare bladder cancer...he needs frequent surgeries, so when he's down for the count, I have to take care of both him & my mom. My mother in law also finally moved down here from way up on the Canadian border, so I'm now handling all her medical appointments, billing etc. Busy busy busy! I've been peeking in on youz..making sure no one is behaving.


----------



## debbie5

and NO Gobby, Daylight savings Time doesnt begin til Sunday 2am (aka "Saturday night")!


----------



## Evil Queen

Boy I know that kind of busy Deb. I had my son take me to the e.r. Thursday night, turns out I have double pneumonia. Seems like I gave up smoking just to get pneumonia.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Good thing I took care of the clock thing yesterday. If I'd waited until I logged on here, I'd be an hour late by now:googly:


----------



## Copchick

Hey all! I feel like I dropped off earth for a while. I like being busy, but not so busy I can't keep up with you all. Hope everyone is doing well. I'll have to go back and catch up.


----------



## Bone Dancer

^Well, just dont walk so close to the edge and you won't drop off like that. 
Keeping up with me is easy, I don't walk that fast any more.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Update on the Mural project: The project is complete, and the unveiling is the Wednesday after we get back from spring break. This is the field mouse I sculpted for the project and it's a little hidden treat for those looking close enough. It looks kind of different from the way i had originally painted it and the mouse along with the other pieces has had wash put on it to make it seem more antique.









This is all i can really show because the PR department at the college has put a sort of ban on any bigger shots on the completed mural. I'll post the bigger shots of the completed mural after the unveiling.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Great little sculpt, DA! He's adorable.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm the only person here at the moment. Now's my chance to set traps for Goblin when he tries to rewire the forum again - mwahahahahahaha!:googly:


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm the only person here at the moment. Now's my chance to set traps for Goblin when he tries to rewire the forum again - mwahahahahahaha!:googly:


That's why I sent my gremlins ahead to disable them!


----------



## Goblin

Great job DA

There was 3 things I used to hate about Daylight savings Time.........
---It was still daylight when I went to work at 7pm
---It was still dark when I got off at 7am
---If you were working when you came off it you had to work 13
hours instead of 12. We got paid for it......but as regular pay
and not as overtime as it should have been.

DST like snow, can do whatever it likes now that I'm retired!

One day you too will know such happiness!

Hmmmmmm, all alone! What kind of mischief can I get into. Everyone 
seems to like glitter.......maybe multicolored glitter bombs with my
special self-adhering glitter planted in secret spots about the forum.

(Singing) Somewhere over the rainbow.........


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're evil, Goblin, evil, I say!:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

DarkA that little mouse should be a great touch for the mural, can't wait to see how it fits when all together.

Ohh just stepped in a pile of glitter, can't seem to shake it *****


----------



## Copchick

Here's a start of the glitter fight.


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> You're evil, Goblin, evil, I say!:googly:


I prefer "Wickedly Mischievous!" :devil:


----------



## Goblin

My team is Dexter Morgan, Superman, and Slash! Superman is a whole team
by himself!

My great niece gave birth to a baby girl today, Chloe, 5lbs 7 oz.


----------



## Goblin

Copchick said:


> Here's a start of the glitter fight.


Okayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 15 is:

Dumbstruck Day - Where did all this glitter come from?!? I'm so confused:googly:

Everything You Think is Wrong Day - The glitter war will surely not escalate, right? Right?

Ides of March - And Julius Caesar thought getting stabbed was bad. He never went through a glitter war.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spring allergies getting me. So now I got pollen AND glitter, thanks guys.


----------



## IMU

*Karma ... she is a B*tch.*

So, back in early October I posted about my a-hole neighbor who hit truck but wouldn't admit to it. Since I never saw it happen, just his stupid look and scratching his head like ... how did that happen. Some of you said I could still take him to court. I decided to let Karma catch up to him. Well, I'm happy to say ... I led Lady Karma to his front door today.

When I was leaving very early this morning a State Trooper waved me down. I stopped and he informed me that my "wonderful" neighbor has a warrant for his arrest and if I see him, let them know. At around 5:00pm, I watched him drive home and walk into his house. I called and let the State Police know he was home if they would like to go pick him up. I had a good little chuckle when he was walked to the cruiser and driven away with 3 other squad cars following him to the station.

It didn't get my truck fixed ... but it was good enough to call it even now. I knew karma would catch up to him.


----------



## Evil Queen

Way to go IMU!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That made me laugh out loud, IMU:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Sometimes it's nice for Karma to have a friend like you IMU


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ wow a three car escort, makes you wonder about that guy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I never got this much time to solve an equation when I took math classes:googly:

*Professor wins $700k for solving 300-year-old math equation*

http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/16/europe/fermats-last-theorem-solved-math-abel-prize/index.html


----------



## Copchick

Nice job, IMU! I love karma. I knew what you were going to say as soon as I read "trooper", lol.

Hey Goblin...


----------



## CrazedHaunter

8:30pm and I'm the only one on here... Creepy


----------



## Otaku

Not any more....


----------



## Otaku

Whoa...9:33 and now I'm the only one here...


----------



## Goblin

boo!


----------



## Goblin

This is my sister Loretta holding her great-great grandchild, Chloe Grace.
Loretta is in her late 70's and this is her second great great grandchild!


----------



## Goblin

Copchick said:


> Hey Goblin...


Right back at you Copchick................


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your sister looks like a very proud great-great-grandma, Goblin

Hope everyone is wearing green today, lest an evil leprechaun pinch you!


----------



## Goblin

Thank you Roxy! 

Today is my father's 102 birthday. He's been gone 26 years
and he's never out of my heart and mind.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're supposed to get snow this weekend. I think an evil leprechaun took our spring away from us....


----------



## Bone Dancer

Middle of the afternoon and I'm the only one here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You must have left too early, 'cause there's folks here now


----------



## DandyBrit

Everyone else is too busy vacuuming up all the glitter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What Goblin will look like after the glitter war:


----------



## Goblin

Bone Dancer said:


> Middle of the afternoon and I'm the only one here.


Hee! Hee! Can you be sure you were alone?

Have some glitter!


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> What Goblin will look like after the glitter war:


My response to that is....................


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

French toast, scrambled eggs with mushroom and zucchini, fried potato with rosemary and garlic, fresh pineapple, and Irish coffee - it's what's for breakfast


----------



## Goblin

Went to my great great niece's birthday party today. She turned 4. Gave
her the robot dragon she wanted. It growls, moves, and blows smoke like a
dragon. She got several dolls. One Cinderella doll was as big as she was. We had
a little dinner, then cake, and she opened her presents. It was he first time all
of us had been together since Christmas Eve. Funny thing was when the four
year old was telling my brother and I the story of Goldilocks and the 3 Bears
and then Red Riding Hood. I don't remember the part where Red Hiding Hood
told Grandma what a big butt she had though! It was a lot of fun

 After that party she went to a second one with all her little friends!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's cold outside. What happened to spring?


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Spring Equinox to all!

TJ Spring Fairy by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

TJ Fox Flower by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Goblin

Great way to start out spring.........40 degrees and raining!


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhhh, I'm all alone--Amuck amuck amuck!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, where did all this muck come from!?!


----------



## debbie5

A local haunter had a "I'm done doing this" garage sale..I finally got a projector!! when I got it home, my daughter informed me her laptop does NOT have a DVD tray. So, now I have a post over in the tech section about how to try to resolve this & hook stuff up. ((sigh)) Got the projector w/extra bulb and a DVD, Never Wet, glow in the dark spray paint, a black belt, 2 battery operated spinners (like you'd use to rotate a disco ball), a big fog machine, a medium fog machine, quart of fluid and 2 spotlight bulbs all for $60.  We're eating a lot of rice & beans this week, as I didn't have any $$$ in the garage sale budget, so I snitched from the food budget!


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, where did all this muck come from!?!


It's spring, someone is always tracking in muck.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice score, deb!


----------



## Hairazor

Score Debbie


----------



## Goblin

Wiggily Cottontail!

Great score Debbie.

(Singing) Just me and my shadow
All alone and feeling.......WICKED!


----------



## Goblin

A muck!
A muck!
A muck!


----------



## DandyBrit

I didn't know there were so many Yorkshire people on here - you do know that "muck" comes from Yorkshire don't you?

By the way us Tykes claim that everything good comes from, was made by or has something to do with Yorkshire in some way.

Hence the saying "Where there's muck, there's brass!" i.e. money.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe the "where's there's muck, there's brass' was an expression coined by a wealthy Yorkshire pig farmer:jol:

The things I know about Yorkshire primarily come from the James Herriot novels about his experiences as a veterinarian and the occasional reference to the area in Charles Dickens' novels. I trust all of it is accurate

And now I'm the only one here...


----------



## RoxyBlue

And it's time to do a little cleaning.


----------



## Hairazor

Actually I was thinking:


----------



## DandyBrit

I always loved the James Herriot books and also the series - another good way to find out about Yorkshire in the good old days is to watch the Last of the Summer Wine series. Unfortunately Yorkshire isn't as nice now as it was back then.

You do know that America was discovered by a Yorkshireman called Wilkinson who brought his whippets with him - historians are mistaken in attributing the discovery to Columbus.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Bone Dancer

It as above 50 today and sunny, calling for rain and sleet tomorrow in the 30's.
Enough is enough.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think we're actually done with snow here (crossing fingers and knocking on wood as she says it)


----------



## Goblin

I'm backkkkkkkkkkk! Did ya'll miss me?


----------



## debbie5

Hey Gobby!! How ya doing!??  and you are posting during the DAY!!?? what happened to my fav night stalker/ vampire??


----------



## Bone Dancer

Snowing, just wonderful


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> Hey Gobby!! How ya doing!??  and you are posting during the DAY!!?? what happened to my fav night stalker/ vampire??


Hellooooooooo Debbie! I am doing okay now, was sick last night! That's why
I was posting during the daytime.


----------



## debbie5

HOW did we ever get almost **5000*** people on the page on 1/12/15!!?? is that # even correct??


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> HOW did we ever get almost **5000*** people on the page on 1/12/15!!?? is that # even correct??


It wasn't easy!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ended up with 6+ inches of snow yesterday. About as much as I had at any one time all winter. At least it should melt off quick.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of Murphy's Laws - the day you have your eyes dilated as part of an eye exam will be an incredibly bright and sunny day.


----------



## debbie5

RoxyBlue- do you know they have disposable sunglasses? Not very attractive, but they make it at least so you can drive home. I love when I'm dilated, I have to drive, it's sunny and it's **snowy**, so ALL the light refracts and melts my retinas....


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> RoxyBlue- do you know they have disposable sunglasses? Not very attractive, but they make it at least so you can drive home. I love when I'm dilated, I have to drive, it's sunny and it's **snowy**, so ALL the light refracts and melts my retinas....


Yep, and I think I have a spare pair of those ugly sunglasses in my car in the event I don't have my regular sunglasses with me. When it comes to looking good or being comfortable when your eyes are on fire, comfortable wins:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hooray, powers is back on, 24 hrs in the dark no fun.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*All done!*

The mural was finally finished Wednesday afternoon about 4 hours before the unveiling. So proud to have had a hand in this. 








The unveiling went off without a hitch. The lady in the red dress and cowboy boots is the Poet Lauret for the last two years. As as thank you to us for creating the mural, we were all given a first edition copy of one of her poem books which she signed for everyone who asked. 









Yeah, it's not so hard to find me. I seem to stand out every where I go. I'm the one with the blue hair! LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

What a wonderful mural! I would have been proud to be part of that project, too. Well done, DA and team!


----------



## Hairazor

DarkA that is totally amazing, You and your group should be over the moon for that creation!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Nice work DA


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautiful, sunny day, and temps in the 40s - invigorating


----------



## Copchick

Nice mural DA, very impressive!

Happy Easter everyone! If you don't celebrate Easter, happy spring!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like that rabbit


----------



## Spooky1

Cool looking mural, DA!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hairazor

http://www.hauntforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Spooky1

Easter Bunny never got here, I wonder why?

TJ Happy Easter Dog by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Three church services in two days - hope that earned me some points with somebody:jol:

Spooky1 and I are vegging out on the couch, the dog is asleep on the floor next to the couch, and we'll be having dinner at his brother's house this evening. Can't get much more relaxed than that.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nap time....


----------



## Copchick

I wonder if it's possible to overdose on ham.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^yes, yes, it is:googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> I wonder if it's possible to overdose on ham.


 uh yeah... Check my BHL. Arrest me...


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lord Homicide said:


> Happy birthday to my newborn daughter!!


Happy birthday to the wee Homicide!


----------



## Evil Queen

Welcome to the world Marybelle.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Lord and Mrs H, and happy birthday to the mini Homicide!:jol:

Evil Queen made the 50,000th post on this thread.


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Hairazor

Kudos ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

March 30 is:

National Doctor's Day - according to holidayinsights.com "Doctors' Day observances date back to March 30, 1933. It was started by Eudora Brown Almond of Winder, Ga. The day marks the anniversary of the first use of general anesthesia in surgery. The first National Doctor's Day was celebrated in 1991."

I Am in Control Day - Yes, yes, I am

Take a Walk in the Park Day - I will definitely take several walks today. That's what comes of having an active young dog.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Lord H.!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Here is my sister Loretta with her new great great grandson William! He was
born Tuesday. Her daughter, Jo, became a grandmother twice in less than a week!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hope April warms up a bit, I got yard work to get done so I can then clean out the shop, so I can get to my prop projects that are waiting. Seems like this is the way it goes every year. Also hope I get to do Halloween this year. I have missed the last three due to health or weather. I think my skellys are getting ready to get up and leave me.


----------



## Headless

Howdy folks - long time no see!!!! Have missed the forum but have just not had enough time to breathe lately. House back on the market, working too many hours, poor Kitty the dog had to have surgery, and we had to attend the funeral of a very special friend of the family today. On the up side - it's only 78 days until our big holiday. Hope everyone is well!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

All those babies Goblin, how sweet!


----------



## Hauntiholik

welcome back headless!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless, your life could be a reality show - so many ups and downs


----------



## Hairazor

Hey guys, get busy and enter the $20 contest, Roxy and I are getting lonely


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Headless, your life could be a reality show - so many ups and downs


 I was thinking something similar (no offense to Maree) when Michael J Fox reads the letters between "Ellen and the Pakistani" to the couple in the movie Doc Hollywood.

Deb has a string of posts that would be good content for a reality show (no offense to deb either).

As for me, I will be off this forum for a long time.


----------



## scareme

Going to miss you Lord H, and Congrats on the baby girl. I bet she will give her brother a run for the money. 

Headless, we are planning on selling a house too. We just can't decide which one. The one in Moore (tornado alley) is one story, but smaller. If we live in it two years, we will save $10,000 in taxes. Something about us using it as a rental. But I thought you had to make money on it to call it a rental. The daughter has been living there the last two years for free. I think that makes it a freebee not a rental. She bought a house with her boyfriend in Oct. The first thing he did was gut it. Now they are hoping they can move in by this summer.
The one in OK City is larger, but two story. If we stay in the OK City one we will have to put a shower in downstairs bathroom. We go back and forth daily. And I do mean daily. 
Sorry to hear about your friend Headless. And good luck with Kitty. Sounds like you could use some good news in your life. 
I would love to be able to take a walk in the woods, Roxy. Or a walk just about anywhere. My feet still aren't healing. I would kill to be able to take a long soak in a bathtub. You might want to keep your distance from me. :xbones:


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> Going to miss you Lord H...


 April Fools!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Maybe not. You have a new baby that just might keep you a litlle bit busy


----------



## Copchick

Last summer, our Macy's store closed in down town Pgh. I was fortunate enough to get ahold of two mannequins. Our firearms section got about eight of them. It just so happens I was at the academy helping train firearms the past two weeks and the poor mannequins were lying about neglected and exposed to the elements. I asked if they were using them at all and I was told, "No, we really don't have the need for them but if you want them go ahead and take them." WHAT!? So today I packed up the car with as many as I could fit. Score! I'll post a pic later when I get them all unloaded.


----------



## Hairazor

Score^


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Maybe not. You have a new baby that just might keep you a litlle bit busy


I'll find time to slip online every now and then. 



Copchick said:


> Last summer, our Macy's store closed in down town Pgh. I was fortunate enough to get ahold of two mannequins. Our firearms section got about eight of them. It just so happens I was at the academy helping train firearms the past two weeks and the poor mannequins were lying about neglected and exposed to the elements. I asked if they were using them at all and I was told, "No, we really don't have the need for them but if you want them go ahead and take them." WHAT!? So today I packed up the car with as many as I could fit. Score! I'll post a pic later when I get them all unloaded.


That is a score! why did the firearms section have them if they didn't use them??


----------



## scareme

Damn! I'm so gullible. But I thought couldn't handle the new baby. I mean you are a man, right? There will be some time in the near future when you say, What did we do with all that time when Baron took naps? lol Every parent with kids says it. Now when you get up to three, and they out number you, just forget it. You'll lose every time.


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> That is a score! why did the firearms section have them if they didn't use them??


Macy's had donated them. Firearms originally intended them to be "no shoot" targets. They didn't have the stands for them to be upright. Some have a couple bullet holes in them, nothing a duct tape patch can't fix. They are hollow, so I'll create a way that I can insert a piece of pvc pipe in them which would them go over a metal rod in the ground. Some are upper body pieces which would be good for a ground breaker.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You have the makings of a kick-butt creepy display this year, CC. Mannequins are just inherently scary and disturbing.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

Well at least the snow didnt last long, still it was cold and windy. I sure wish it would warm up again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's in the 20's here with gusts of wind making it even more delightful when you venture outside:googly:


----------



## Goblin

70's and sunshine here in the good old south!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lovely day here as well. We took Abby for a walk through the woods this morning - very serene.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Brrrr it made 30 today, maybe 40 tomorrow. Wait a minute, is that a glacier in my back yard.


----------



## Spooky1

Going to be chilly much of this week, with freezing temperatures on a few nights. Chance of snow in the forecast for Saturday. I really need some Spring like weather.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

^So his dog won't eat it:googly:

Temperatures in the 20s this morning. That groundhog should be fired for being so far off on his prediction about an early spring.


----------



## Bone Dancer

It was 13 here, but at least the sun is out.
Spring was early, it's summer thats late.


----------



## Spooky1

No, Spring is acting like an ostrich and keeps sticking its head in the ground and letting Winter sneak back. Hopefully Spring will stick around starting next week.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Sometimes dogs are like that, too:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Ohhhhh no! It's terrible! Just terrible! Old Man Winter has taken Mother Nature prisoner!
She must be rescued or there won't be any Spring!


----------



## scareme

We have plenty of warmer weather here. It's been up in the 80"S all week with even a few 88*. But we aren't getting any moisture. Weather men say if we don't start getting some moisture pretty soon, we'll have a drought this summer. We are already having problems with wild fires. I think it's going to be an interesting summer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's pouring rain here, Scareme. I'll box some up and send it to you:googly:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Took Abby to the vet yesterday to get a small tumor on her chest removed. We're thinking of changing her name to "Miss Money Pit":googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Have a speedy recovery Abby, tell the slaves you need to be carried when you go outside.


----------



## Hairazor

Just ran across this on Amazon so immediately ordered one


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> Have a speedy recovery Abby, tell the slaves you need to be carried when you go outside.


She weighs 55 pounds - not gonna happen



Hairazor said:


> Just ran across this on Amazon so immediately ordered one


Zombies, watch out! She's got scissors and knows how to use them!:jol:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

That fits you perfect HR!


----------



## Hairazor

I know! Usually I mull over an online purchase for several days but this time, 2 seconds!


----------



## Hairazor

I must have been in a time warp, couldn't get into the Haunt at all yesterday!


----------



## Spooky1

Yeah, the forum is back up!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Forum was down most of the past 24 hours. Zombie-F had to reboot twice. We were suffering from haunt withdrawal:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

What should you do for haunt withdrawal while your waiting?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I should have been dusting and polishing furniture, but somehow couldn't get motivated.


----------



## Copchick

Sorry to hear of Abby's surgery, Roxy and Spooky. I'm sure she is getting lots of attention and hugs. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, CC. Have to say, she has a whole lot more energy than we do, even in spite of her surgery. Biggest problem is keeping her from being too active:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Okay, I'll ask this one time and one time only........

Which one of you broke the forum Saturday?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I think it was all that glitter and leftover snowballs that did it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tomorrow is HauntForum's birthday!


----------



## Zurgh

Harpy (early) Birfday, Hauntforum! Will there be the annual Jello, pudding, or custard wrestling match again? :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about monster mud wrestling?:googly:


----------



## Zurgh

Only if the participants find it tasty enough... always a crowd pleaser.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, chocolate monster mud wrestling


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm in!


----------



## debbie5

can I wear my fruit roll up bikini??


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> can I wear my fruit roll up bikini??


What happened to your spray on bikini?


----------



## Goblin

Comet is showing an old horror movie I haven't seen in years. Black Sabbath.
It is three tales of terror hosted by Boris Karloff. The third story stars Karloff
as a vampire. Pretty good movie so far.


----------



## scareme




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Amen to that


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds about right Scareme


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Plus a whole lot of good days, not so good days, bad days, and days when you just want to kill it That's why God made puppies cute. It improves their chances of surviving until adulthood.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Like this morning when my dog chewed up a brand new, three day old, $50 bed...but you just can't stay mad.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our first dog, Jessie, was a lab/golden retriever mix. As a puppy, she chewed the following items: an antique oak dresser, an antique oak table, a piano bench leg, the wood trim around a fireplace, one of Spooky1's wool sweaters, the carpeting on a stairwell, her dog bed twice (the second time, she got through to the filling of cedar chips and spread them all over the first floor), and the underside of the cabinets in our kitchen. In spite of it all, she lived to the ripe old age of 15


----------



## Hairazor

Dogs are a big ol' heap of unconditional LOVE and utterly break our hearts when they pass on


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Our first dog, Jessie, was a lab/golden retriever mix. As a puppy, she chewed the following items: an antique oak dresser, an antique oak table, a piano bench leg, the wood trim around a fireplace, one of Spooky1's wool sweaters, the carpeting on a stairwell, her dog bed twice (the second time, she got through to the filling of cedar chips and spread them all over the first floor), and the underside of the cabinets in our kitchen. In spite of it all, she lived to the ripe old age of 15


She also chewed holes in a wool blanket.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Cats are way to well mannered to chew on things.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^True, they'd rather gakk up furballs on your carpeting or in your shoe


----------



## Draik41895

So in just over a month I'll be moving down to New Orleans with my girlfriend. I've never had a dog but she has four. It's too expensive to pay for them in our new apartment, but we're seeing about getting the younger two serviced as emotional support animals for us. The older two will be staying with her parents. I was always a cat person growing up, but they were always family pets. I've absolutely fallen in love with these pups.


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ Beware Draik, don't fall to the dark side.  Look away from the cuteness


----------



## MommaMoose

Still over the moon about getting to meet Tate Steinsiek from seasons 1 & 5 of Face Off this past Saturday! And of course he just had to try to talk me into going to FX University in Atlanta this May. If I knew more about mask making I don't think my husband could stop me.


----------



## Goblin

In my 65 years I have had a vast array of pets.......Cats, Dogs, snakes, lizards, tropical fish, 
white mice, gerbils, hamsters, turtles, parakeets, a cockatiel, canarys, rabbits, and a oppusum! 

On a sad note.......The voice of The Lucky Charms leprechaun passed away at 93!


----------



## Draik41895

MommaMoose said:


> Still over the moon about getting to meet Tate Steinsiek from seasons 1 & 5 of Face Off this past Saturday! And of course he just had to try to talk me into going to FX University in Atlanta this May. If I knew more about mask making I don't think my husband could stop me.


Tate actually went to the school I'm going too now. I got to meet him and Cig when Nora was back here for our Finale party. Mel and Kaleb were here just a week ago too, but I was working on a project so I didnt get to spare much time. It was my first time meeting her but Kaleb is actually a friend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Accounting humor:


----------



## Hairazor

Yep, sounds about right ^


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Plus a whole lot of good days, not so good days, bad days, and days when you just want to kill it That's why God made puppies cute. It improves their chances of surviving until adulthood.


I feel the need to chime in on this. And that post wasn't relevant to me till now.

My nephew got himself a pitbull/Lab mix as a puppy. She was freaking adorable as a pup. She's about 6 months now and for the first time last night, she slept in my bed along with Jack. For reference, she's tall enough to reach the kitchen counter standing on her hind legs)

This morning, I tried to tap snooze button on my iPhone. Little girl (as we affectionately call her) decided I didn't need any more sleep, and continued to lick my face to wake me up. There is no snooze button with her. She's an alarm clock.


----------



## Spooky1

Dark Angel 27 said:


> I feel the need to chime in on this. And that post wasn't relevant to me till now.
> 
> My nephew got himself a pitbull/Lab mix as a puppy. She was freaking adorable as a pup. She's about 6 months now and for the first time last night, she slept in my bed along with Jack. For reference, she's tall enough to reach the kitchen counter standing on her hind legs)
> 
> This morning, I tried to tap snooze button on my iPhone. Little girl (as we affectionately call her) decided I didn't need any more sleep, and continued to lick my face to wake me up. There is no snooze button with her. She's an alarm clock.


The joy of dog parenthood. Abby decided it was time to get up and go out about 20 minutes before our alarms were set this morning.


----------



## Draik41895

hey guys, I know theres a scene in the matrix where a wire type thing is going in through someones neck, but I cant for the life of me find it. I'm not just crazy am I?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Draik41895 said:


> hey guys, I know theres a scene in the matrix where a wire type thing is going in through someones neck, but I cant for the life of me find it. I'm not just crazy am I?


I remember the "bug" they put in his belly button ... and there is that big spike thing that goes in the back of the neck to connect to the matrix ...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps you're thinking of this scene, Draik.


----------



## Draik41895

Dr. Maniaco said:


> I remember the "bug" they put in his belly button ... and there is that big spike thing that goes in the back of the neck to connect to the matrix ...


I think the bug was the one i was actually thinking of! thanks so much!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

In honor of the impending filing deadline, a cute tax commercial:


----------



## Bone Dancer

60's today, 70 tomorrow, about time.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

The voting on the $20 prop contest ends Sunday, so if you haven't voted yet, check it out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Always hate to see a good neighbor move out of the neighborhood. We're losing one of the biggest fans of our annual Halloween yard haunt, plus the husband is a photographer hobbyist and he always took great pictures of the display.


----------



## Hairazor

My oldest grandson's birthday celebration tonight and he wants Creme Brule instead of cake. Cooling in the fridge at this moment. The fun part is torching the sugar topping before it gets served!!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm tired of snow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe it's just me, but I find Scooby Doo annoying.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Yep, still annoying:googly:


----------



## Zurgh

Would that make him a Scooby Don't, Roxy?:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^LOL, ya goofball


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 19 is National Garlic Day. As a medicinal herb, it's equally effective at warding off both colds and vampires:jol:

Apparently it's not good for making wine:


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Yep, still annoying:googly:


....and here we were gonna get you a Scooby Doo cake for your birthday!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Stop snowing!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Spring is coming Haunti! Denver is due to be in the 70s for the weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No one else is here at the moment....

(runs down the empty hallways throwing confetti)


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Zurgh

There is a small army of combat class maid-bots available for use in cleaning up any glitter or confetti based forum incidents. Just ignore any past reports of so-called "homicidal mania-like" behavior supposedly exhibited... they are just a little overenthusiastic about keeping things really clean! Sure, they did vaporize the Mars colony in a nuclear blast, but they did it to clean up at the molecular level... or so I'm told.

Manufactures Disclaimer: 
Combat robots and androids have no Asimov circuits or limiter programming. Use at your own risk.:googly:


----------



## Copchick

I hope all is well with everyone. Work is keeping me sooo busy and with my new shift this year, I don't get here as often as I'd like. I'm finally posting my herd of mannequins that I was able to score. I had gotten six full size and four half mannequins. This was too many for me (yeah, I actually said that) and I shared with a local haunter and HF member. He's gonna have fun creating creatures for his haunt.


----------



## Hairazor

Nice haul and nice that you shared ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those are just damn creepy without any modifications:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Nice haul Copchick. Nice that you shared with a friend.


----------



## Draik41895

Copchick said:


> I hope all is well with everyone. Work is keeping me sooo busy and with my new shift this year, I don't get here as often as I'd like. I'm finally posting my herd of mannequins that I was able to score. I had gotten six full size and four half mannequins. This was too many for me (yeah, I actually said that) and I shared with a local haunter and HF member. He's gonna have fun creating creatures for his haunt.


I would've loved to grab one of those guys, I know a mall nearby had a big sale from a store closing and Hundred Acre's grabbed a few.


----------



## Goblin

and in case you've forgptten..........


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> Those are just damn creepy without any modifications:googly:


I agree! If you look closely, the half mannequin on the left was grazed twice by bullets on its head and the rest of the halves, have bullet holes in their chest or abdomen. I had to save them before they got too injured.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is National High Five Day, as demonstrated by an incredibly cute puppy


----------



## Hauntiholik

Awesome haul! You can never have too many bodies laying around. My basement is full of them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^A classic example of a statement that is perfectly normal to see here but would get the FBI on your tail if said anywhere else:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

I don't know Roxy, I'm sure we are on someones list some place.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

I just have a little wiener.


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is National Jelly Bean Day. Not a fan unless they are cinnamon flavored.


----------



## Spooky1

How is it that over the past week over 200 forum members logged on, but we only managed 22 votes for the prop contest.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^And likely five of those 22 were from people who entered a prop


----------



## Hairazor

What those 2 ^ said!!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Bone Dancer

^ "Damit, they waxed the floor again"


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Check out my ninja moves!"


----------



## Hairazor

"Tom Cruise got nothin' on me"


----------



## Goblin

Well, well, well........Here I am all alone as the witching hour begins! What mischief shall I do?

Glitter?

Gremlins?

I know........Let's raise the dead!


----------



## Headless

OK who's been raising the dead. Darn it - I hit my head on at least 3 just getting through the door!!!!!!!

I'm putting my hand up to apply for a leave pass. The past 3 weeks have been pretty hectic with lots of inspections after putting our house back on the market. We've realised that we don't want to move but my mum is adamant that she doesn't want to live here so it stays on the market. Thankfully at this point we don't have any serious buyers knocking down the door but we had a couple of "drive-bys" today again.

My work has been really difficult too as I found out by chance that a lady I work with may be losing her job in a couple of weeks. I feel sick knowing what I know but really can't say anything.

On the up side it's under 2 months until we leave for our big half loop of the country for 3 months.



Goblin said:


>


hahaha I have seen this so many times and always think the same - perfectly reasonable........



Copchick said:


> I hope all is well with everyone. Work is keeping me sooo busy and with my new shift this year, I don't get here as often as I'd like. I'm finally posting my herd of mannequins that I was able to score. I had gotten six full size and four half mannequins. This was too many for me (yeah, I actually said that) and I shared with a local haunter and HF member. He's gonna have fun creating creatures for his haunt.


Great score CC!!!!!



RoxyBlue said:


> Today is National Jelly Bean Day. Not a fan unless they are cinnamon flavored.


Cinnamon Jelly Beans??????



Spooky1 said:


> How is it that over the past week over 200 forum members logged on, but we only managed 22 votes for the prop contest.


I'mmmmmmm sorrrrrrrryyyyy I didn't log in and I didn't vote.... I feel bad now.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would have posted sooner but I kept tripping over dead guys and dropping my ipad.

Yes, there is such a thing as cinnamon flavored jelly beans, and not just in a Harry Potter movie:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ewww, cinnamon flavored jelly beans, I bet you like those little red hot candies too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I do, indeed!:jol: i also love Atomic Fire Balls and Altoids cinnamon mints.


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ just sick and wrong


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bone Dancer said:


> ^ just sick and wrong


You're just figuring this out now? :lolkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha!

Love all things cinnamon. When I was in grade school in California, you could buy toothpicks that were flavored with cinnamon. I loved those, too, although as a child, I did not use them for tooth picking.

In other news, I got to spend a loooong day at the Federal District Court undergoing the tedious process of participation in jury selection. Finally got sprung around 3 PM. The judge told those of us who were not chosen to do our best to hide our disappointment. He was a funny dude


----------



## Bone Dancer

^sorry to hear you got passed over, so sad. Maybe you could go and stand in the back of the room just in case they need you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Great idea - NOT!:googly:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

The bad thing about not being in the office for a day is that everything you were supposed to do that day is still waiting for you when you come in:googly:


----------



## Goblin

We had our first thunderstorms of the season this afternoon. I remember as a
kid lying in bed on summer nights listening to an approaching thunderstorm.
You could hear the rain coming from a long way off. It would cool down enough
to sleep too. Back then we didn't have air conditioners just box fans.

They finally came and fixed the street light today. It's only been broke for a
couple of months. Who said 4 months of complaints did no good? lol

My brother Ronnie, the oldest of us 8 kids, turned 79 Monday!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is Kiss Your Mate Day. Just thought I'd bring that up in case anyone with a mate needs some incentive to be romantic:kisskin::jol:

And babies must taste good


----------



## Hauntiholik

Snow? Really?


----------



## Copchick

^ Lol! The Pirate game was postponed in Colorado due to snow! We had finally gotten rid of it, sorry you still have it.


----------



## Goblin

In the 80's here the past couple of days!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, that reminds me - our feeders are empty, too

This time of year we see the migrating blackbirds coming through, and they can empty a feeder in a couple of hours. The crows in the neighborhood have also finally realized we put out a suet cake. Doesn't take them long to put a dent in it.


----------



## Monk

This is my 5,000th post and it is just as irrelevant as the rest.
hehehehe


----------



## Hairazor

Yay you ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Monk! Nothing wrong with irrelevant posts unless, of course, they hijack a thread, which is virtually impossible to do in Unstructured Thoughts:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

i like to do a fun day trip with my two girls a couple times a year. Today we, along with my two grandsons, got together a couple hours away to eat at Red Lobster and then go to an Escape Room. We needed to find clues to solve a puzzle to save Iowa from dinosaurs. We came darn close, even closer than we thought but had a great time trying. Even the boys, who were skeptical to begin with, want to do another one.


----------



## Headless

Hauntiholik said:


> Snow? Really?


If it makes you feel any better Haunti - Winter has self installed here without any worries at all. It's been absolutely freezing here today, pouring rain all last night and the biggest light show and thunderstorm we've had in some time.



Hairazor said:


> i like to do a fun day trip with my two girls a couple times a year. Today we, along with my two grandsons, got together a couple hours away to eat at Red Lobster and then go to an Escape Room. We needed to find clues to solve a puzzle to save Iowa from dinosaurs. We came darn close, even closer than we thought but had a great time trying. Even the boys, who were skeptical to begin with, want to do another one.


Great shot Hairazor - sounds like lots of fun.

We've had the week from hell. On Thursday my daughter got a really bad result from a medical test she had and now has to have further tests and laser surgery to ensure it doesn't progress to cervical cancer. Friday I tripped and have done something nasty to my hip. Have to have x-rays tomorrow to see if there is any damage or if the pain is just from something that just went where it shouldn't have. As if that wasn't enough fun - Saturday one of the dogs had a seizure. He seems fine now, but given he's already had a stroke that isn't a good sign. They say things come in threes - so hopefully that's all for now. More excitement than I need for a while.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Was going to work in the yard today but it rain most of last night and it still misting, soooo I got my Green Hornet dvd set yesterday, so looks like movie day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, Headless, that's a lot of crap on your plate Here's to your getting at least three good things sent your way now.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

It's May. Where's the sun?

I love watching the tiny house programs, particularly when people say they want a tiny house and then complain about how little space there is inside it That aside, the idea of getting by with less "things" does have its appeal. Of course, we'd need a separate tiny house for the Halloween stuff...


----------



## debbie5

I have a 1200 sq foot house and when we moved in, pretty much all of my friends were living in McMansions. I was jealous. Now, I wouldn't want to clean a bigger house if you PAID ME. Luckily, we have a huge 2 car, separate garage that hubby put a storage loft in to, so most of our Ween crap is up in there.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's what I'm thinking, deb - less to clean Our first home was a townhouse and about half the size of our current single family home. If we'd had two full baths instead of 1.5 there, and a two car garage (or at least off street parking), we might be there yet.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Lord Homicide

Hauntiholik said:


> Snow? Really?


 You want to trade snow with the chance of grapefruit-size hail producing t-storms?? Scareme will join me on this one...


----------



## Lord Homicide

debbie5 said:


> I have a 1200 sq foot house and when we moved in, pretty much all of my friends were living in McMansions. I was jealous. Now, I wouldn't want to clean a bigger house if you PAID ME. Luckily, we have a huge 2 car, separate garage that hubby put a storage loft in to, so most of our Ween crap is up in there.


 I'm sure you pay people to clean your house if you live in a "McMansion."


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing like waking up in the middle of the night burning up with heat and drenched in sweat because you have a 57 pound fur covered four legged bed warmer lying right next to you:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Right up there with waking up with a cat nose in you face because it's "time for breakfast" at 6am in the morning.


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> It's May. Where's the sun?
> 
> I love watching the tiny house programs, particularly when people say they want a tiny house and then complain about how little space there is inside it That aside, the idea of getting by with less "things" does have its appeal. Of course, we'd need a separate tiny house for the Halloween stuff...


:jol:I love watching the tiny house shows too, and I think, how cool would one of those be for a haunted witch's shack for Halloween???:biggrinkin: Or maybe as a guest house that you could make look like a gypsy caravan type house. I've always wanted one of those in the backyard, along with a pool, 10 acres of pasture for horses, a hot tub, etc.....(Doesn't hurt to dream does it?)


----------



## scareme

Right Lord H. Today is the anniversary of the tornado that was a mile wide, stayed on the ground for an hour, and killed 43 people. I'm so glad we decided to spend a on a large size storm cellar in the garage. 

Sometimes I wonder if there is something wrong with me. (I know, I know) In the last 8 months my pulmonary Dr. closed their office, my dentist had another baby and sold her office, my endocrinologist is moving to Dubai, my home health nurse quit last week and next week my physical therapist is leaving for Minnesota. I'd ask my psychiatrist about it but he's not taking my calls. (That last one is my attempt at humor, I hope.) I don't know why everyone leaves me. I take a bath once a week. Send them pretty origami pets from their bills they send me, and have been trying real hard to follow the restraining orders. Some people are never happy. You guys are still my friends, aren't you? Hey! Is anybody out there? Can anybody hear me? It's awful quite in here.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> Nothing like waking up in the middle of the night burning up with heat and drenched in sweat because you have a 57 pound fur covered four legged bed warmer lying right next to you:googly:


It could be worse. That bed warmer could have gas.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> It could be worse. That bed warmer could have gas.


She does! That's why we try to get her to keep her butt as far from us as possible:googly:

I was just throwing Abby's ball down the hall here at work for her to retrieve. One of the guys finally came upstairs to see how a herd of elephants had managed to get into the office.


----------



## Spooky1

I thought Roxy was talking about me, but I weigh more than 57 pounds.

Scareme, your a riot. I'm sure your docs love you.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Cool rainy day, it's a cookie baking day if I ever seen one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Be sure you make enough for everyone, and I vote for classic Toll House chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Goblin

Could be worse Roxy. Abbey could've been a Saint Bernard or a Great Dane!
My german shepard, Wolf weighed over a hundred pounds and it took three 
of them to get him on the scale at the vets. He could stand on his hind legs 
and put his front paws on my shoulders......and I was 6 foot! He could jump 
a four foot fence from a sitting position with 2 foot clearance!

My orange cat, Garfield, likes to sleep on my chest at night with his head under
my chin.

The witch doctor said he wasn't too crazy about you either Scareme!


----------



## Headless

Goblin said:


>


hahahahahaha I could use some of that medication as well Goblin.



scareme said:


> .........Sometimes I wonder if there is something wrong with me. (I know, I know) In the last 8 months my pulmonary Dr. closed their office, my dentist had another baby and sold her office, my endocrinologist is moving to Dubai, my home health nurse quit last week and next week my physical therapist is leaving for Minnesota. I'd ask my psychiatrist about it but he's not taking my calls. (That last one is my attempt at humor, I hope.) I don't know why everyone leaves me. I take a bath once a week. Send them pretty origami pets from their bills they send me, and have been trying real hard to follow the restraining orders. Some people are never happy. You guys are still my friends, aren't you? Hey! Is anybody out there? Can anybody hear me? It's awful quite in here.


Quick - here comes Scareme - everyone hide!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Bone Dancer said:


> Cool rainy day, it's a cookie baking day if I ever seen one.


We baked cookies yesterday but they were bacon ones for the dogs BD. I would have saved you one, but you know....



Goblin said:


> .........The witch doctor said he wasn't too crazy about you either Scareme!


Frankly I'm a bit over doctors anyway Scareme - they aren't all they are cracked up to be!

Took some painkillers at work today for my hip and back pain - damn near fell asleep by mid afternoon. Might have to look into something a little less potent for tomorrow!


----------



## RoxyBlue

May 5 is:

Cinco de Mayo - a day for singing, dancing, and general partying.

National Hoagie Day - also known as a sub or hero, depending on local naming custom.

Oyster Day - I like them battered and fried. Spooky1 likes them raw on the half shell.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

May 6 is a day full of wonderful holidays:

Beverage Day - I'm having some vanilla macadamia nut flavored coffee.

International Tuba Day - According to holidayinsights.com, "International Tuba Day was founded by Joel Day in 1979. At the time, Joel was a tuba player in a band at Lower Merion High School in Philadelphia, Pa. He started it as a result of a lack of respect for tuba and tuba players by his fellow musicians."

Military Spouses Day - Somebody tell jdubbya about this one 

National Tourist Appreciation Day - Get a lot of those folks in the DC area.

National Nurses Day - Thank you to all the hard working and under-appreciated nurses, including my niece Sarah.

No Diet Day - Anyone object to celebrating this one? I thought not.

Space Day - I expect this could celebrate the marvels of outer space, the practice of making space in your house by getting rid of stuff, or appreciation for the space between your ears, assuming there's something actually there.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I don't plan on taking part but I thought I would post this so those that do could get ready.

May 7th, World Naked Gardening Day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Probably not popular with rose gardeners


----------



## scareme

Goblin said:


> The witch doctor said he wasn't too crazy about you either Scareme! :D:D:D[/quote]
> 
> That would explain my hair falling out.
> 
> [QUOTE="Headless, post: 852346, member: 7867"]Quick - here comes Scareme - everyone hide!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hello? Hello? Come on guys, I can hear you breathing.
> 
> [QUOTE="Bone Dancer, post: 852422, member: 220"]I don't plan on taking part but I thought I would post this so those that do could get ready.
> 
> May 7th, World Naked Gardening Day.[/quote]
> 
> You would never believe who takes second place, behind Miami, as the best place to celebrate Gardening in the Nude Day? That's right, right in the middle of the bible belt, Oklahoma City.
> 
> Miami's average high of 87 degrees, 72 percent sunshine, 5.3 inches of rain, 62 percent afternoon humidity, nine cloudy days, and 9.2 mph average wind speed added up to 4,206, a fat 199 ahead of second place Oklahoma City. Dallas came in third, Memphis in fourth, Kansas City in fifth.
> 
> Read more here: [URL]http://www.miamiherald.com/living/home-garden/article75163852.html#storylink=cpy[/URL]


----------



## RoxyBlue

Starting orchestra rehearsals for a production of "H.M.S. Pinafore" tomorrow. That one is always popular with G&S fans, along with "The Mikado" and "The Pirates of Penzance".

Working my way toward getting another bedroom ready to paint. I did a drywall repair and got one coat of primer on it so far. Once it gets a second coat, we can finish removing some traces of wallpaper paste from the tops of the walls and then paint the room while the old, desperately needs to be replaced carpeting is there. Too bad I don't want tombstone gray on the walls, because we sure have a lot of gray oops paint sitting around:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ thanks for the reminder, I need to see what oops paint I have and figure out what I need.


----------



## Headless

Oyster Day - yuk......... not for me.

World Naked Gardening Day - yeah not really for me either........... LOL

40 days until our trip! That's for me!


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Hairazor

I second that ^


----------



## Goblin

Headless said:


> 40 days until our trip! That's for me!


You plan to trip in advance, do you?


----------



## Goblin

Mother's Day and Momma's birthday are in the same month! Momma will be 106 this
year!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik

Started working on Anubis today. Hopefully the paint will dry in a few days with this rain.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oooh, tell us more!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Oooh, tell us more!


Well, it's black paint and it got everywhere with the wind. LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's raining again. How novel:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

I've got 4 canopic jars 3D printed and ready to paint.


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ and what are you canning in your canopic jars?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm the only one here right now. Time to raid the forum refrigerator for snacks!


----------



## Hairazor

So that's what happened to my jello. It was a science experiment so hope all is well


----------



## Hauntiholik

stupid comcast


----------



## scareme

I had a tooth pulled yesterday. He gave me two pills two hours before my appointment to help me relax. The first thing I remember is waking up this morning. I guess I slept through some tornadoes. Rick said he didn't think he could get me to the tornado shelter, so he was going to drag me to a corner and throw a mattress over me. Since I was not aware of what was going on, I wasn't going to object. Weather man said more of the same tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whoa, what was in those pills!?!?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

Oh jeez Haunti...I have 3 I could send to you.


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> Oh jeez Haunti...I have 3 I could send to you.


3 of what?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Last night I took a VIP tour at Stranahan's Distillery. I really like their idea of "tasting".


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm glad the road crews are out fixing potholes and repaving where needed, but I kind of wish they wouldn't do it all on the same day along my route to work. I had to take one detour due to a complete road closure - which did let me drive through a very pleasant neighborhood I hadn't seen before - and then sat for some time further along the way due to a partial closure. Got to work a bit late as a result. My boss didn't seem to mind, though, probably because he's late almost every day:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ OMG, you mean they fix pot holes where you live, wow.


----------



## scareme

I fell again today. Some scratches and bruises. Rick said he's going to wrap me in bubble wrap from now. Then I'll be a "weebles wobble but they don't fall down."


----------



## Goblin

I bought 2 Don Knotts classics Saturday for $5.00! The Love God and How to Frame a Figg
I already have my favorite, The Ghost and Mr. Chicken!


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> I fell again today. Some scratches and bruises. Rick said he's going to wrap me in bubble wrap from now. Then I'll be a "weebles wobble but they don't fall down."
> 
> 1970's Weebles Commercial - YouTube


Then you can change your user name to Weebley Wobbley!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is Limerick Day!

There once was an internet forum
With Halloween props; we adore 'em!
Great tombstones and bats
And skeleton cats
And zombies all bloody and gore-um

Okay, so the last word is a bit of a stretch. Not many rhymes for "forum":googly:


----------



## Draik41895

So I got my tongue split. Didn't hurt, but the swelling isn't fun. Stitches come out Wednesday. if anyone wants a better understanding of how I'm feeling, fold a hotdog in half and put in your mouth, now try and talk. fun times!


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Okay, so the last word is a bit of a stretch. Not many rhymes for "forum":googly:


mortum?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ah, post mortem - never crossed my mind.

I am extremely annoyed with myself because, after being on hold on the phone for 15 minutes waiting for a customer service rep to answer, I managed to disconnect the call right when someone finally answered. Now I'm on hold again for at least another 15 minutes or more (optimistic since the expected wait time is 30 minutes).


----------



## Bone Dancer

My rules for calling cutomer service or any government office:

Never call during the first hour of the day ( 8-9), they are having their first cup of coffee and just getting woke up.

Never call 30min. before lunch time or 30 min after lunch time, they are getting ready to go to lunch or are still finishing their lunch.

Never call an hour before quitting time, they are getting ready to go home.

Mondays are bad, Fridays are worse, don't call then either.

Be happy if you are talking to someone from the United States and speaks english simular to the way you do.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^:jol:

I'm much calmer now.


----------



## randomr8




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Funny


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## scareme




----------



## Spooky1

Happy Friday the 13th!

TJ Elvira Friday by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Tied to the railroad tracks by a serial killer!

Watching Zoombie! Animals in the zoo are infected with the zombie virus! Zombie giraffes?


----------



## Hairazor

Beheaded by luchadores (which I had to look up by the way)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Crushed by ghosts. I don't think they can do that, being all ephemeral and non corporeal, so I may be immortal:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*sigh* I really hate not having internet at home. I can only do internet during visits to the library....


----------



## Spooky1

Tortured to death by George R R Martin. I'll have lots of company, he kills everyone off. Maybe I can come back like Jon Snow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of coming back, we're going to have a brief return to winter tonight when the low hits 35.


----------



## debbie5

Hauntiholik said:


> 3 of what?


canopic jars..found them at a yard sale..real ceramic


----------



## Goblin

Comet has started showing episodes of the original Outer Limits. Haven't seen them in years!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Bone Dancer said:


> Be happy if you are talking to someone from the United States and speaks english simular to the way you do.


 I always request a US representative and usually get transferred.

Have you ever told any customer service that YOU will record the phone call to for quality control? Lol - do it, it's funny.

Had a headhunter call me up earlier this year. This gal started talking a lot details and specifics about my career. She had a bunch of reasons why I should look into switching companies. After a few annoying calls I told her, "tell you what. If you can guess tell me what size and color my underwear are, I will consider." She chuckled and respectfully disconnected the call.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll have to look for the original Outer Limits on Comet, Goblin. They're probably a bit cheesy by today's standards - if you don't consider most original SyFy horror movies - but we loved them as kids.

Lord H, i'll hazard a guess - 32 waist and white:devil:


----------



## Hairazor

LordH you're a stitch, I love it. When I get a call at the shop where they don't respond right away, I rap the phone with a pencil and say "Yes operator, trace this call". Instant disconnect. I figure if they call me and I had to stop what I was doing, they better be ready to talk.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Years ago I found a three tone code sound that told the auto dialer that the line was out of service. I put it on my answering machine and it stop most of those calls withing a couple of week. I lost the tones during a computer crash, o well.
When I get those calls I wish I spoke another language so I could mess with them.


----------



## Hairazor

^ You could try just babbling at them


----------



## randomr8

Lord Homicide said:


> I always request a US representative and usually get transferred.
> 
> Have you ever told any customer service that YOU will record the phone call to for quality control? Lol - do it, it's funny.
> 
> Had a headhunter call me up earlier this year. This gal started talking a lot details and specifics about my career. She had a bunch of reasons why I should look into switching companies. After a few annoying calls I told her, "tell you what. If you can guess tell me what size and color my underwear are, I will consider." She chuckled and respectfully disconnected the call.


Have a friend. He abuses the hell out of phone solicitors.  My favorite one from his was, when a company was trying to get him to get their credit card, he asked if he would be able to use it in the prison commissary.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That cracked me up:jol:

At work, I pause for a moment before speaking when answering the phone. That method is very effective in getting the robo sales call to disconnect.


----------



## randomr8

And not that this has anything to do with anythong but artist friend of mine did this:


----------



## RoxyBlue

OMG, that is hilarious! The Easter bunny gets even:googly:


----------



## scareme

I try to be nice to the people who call. When my son was in collage some of his friends had to work those kinds of jobs, and the things people called them and said to them would make even the best person have low self esteem. But... there is this company that calls from India to tell me my laptop is sending out distress calls. I call the men who call Dave and act like I think they are my brother and he's playing a prank on me. I talk to them about things I would say to my brother, and they keep repeating I'm not Dave, until they get tired and hang up. I had one guy who laughed about it, and told me I was funny before he hung up. I love people with a sense of humor.


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> I'll have to look for the original Outer Limits on Comet, Goblin. They're probably a bit cheesy by today's standards - if you don't consider most original SyFy horror movies - but we loved them as kids.


Comet shows both the old and the new Outer Limits. Sometimes they show a
marathon of the old series. It also shows a lot of the old classic horror and 
sci-fi movies too. They're showing "Comedy of Terrors" this month as well as
"Food of the Gods" A while back they were showing "The town that dreaded 
sundown"


----------



## scareme




----------



## Lord Homicide

38-40 black boxers. Lol

That rabbit pic is really neat. Paint or pencil?

Scareme's "talking to people on the phone" made me think of a story.

A buddy of mine, back in high school, somehow knew the 800 number for BT Direct (British Telecommunications plc). We pranked called it daily for a couple of weeks starting out with asking them to connect us to the royal family (in a crappy British accent), connect us to the prime minister, etc. stupid kid stuff right? My friend pranked them and got this gal to help him out with German class. Lol! He would call back and ask for her by name. Her name was Kara and she stayed on the line for ten minutes (I think) one time. Come to find out that BT was and is a huge global telecom company and our dumbasses where calling it from an unblocked land line. Glad they never traced us... Or perhaps they did!


----------



## RoxyBlue

May 17 is Pack Rat Day. Most haunters have a little bit of pack rattiness in them because you never know what might be useful, so don't toss it. At least that's how we justify it


----------



## DandyBrit

Lord Homicide said:


> 38-40 black boxers. Lol
> 
> That rabbit pic is really neat. Paint or pencil?
> 
> Scareme's "talking to people on the phone" made me think of a story.
> 
> A buddy of mine, back in high school, somehow knew the 800 number for BT Direct (British Telecommunications plc). We pranked called it daily for a couple of weeks starting out with asking them to connect us to the royal family (in a crappy British accent), connect us to the prime minister, etc. stupid kid stuff right? My friend pranked them and got this gal to help him out with German class. Lol! He would call back and ask for her by name. Her name was Kara and she stayed on the line for ten minutes (I think) one time. Come to find out that BT was and is a huge global telecom company and our dumbasses where calling it from an unblocked land line. Glad they never traced us... Or perhaps they did!


So you're the reason my bills were so high!


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Most haunters have a little bit of pack rattiness in them


A "little bit"???


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Well. some more than others:googly:


----------



## randomr8

Lord Homicide said:


> That rabbit pic is really neat. Paint or pencil?
> !


acrylic


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> May 17 is Pack Rat Day. Most haunters have a little bit of pack rattiness in them because you never know what might be useful, so don't toss it. At least that's how we justify it


OH MY GOD! We've been preping to move. I've lost count how many times I've been to the dump in the past 10 weeks. The Trashmen have to have grown to hate us over the last 2 months. We have three storage units full so we could stage our house. Our fav sentence is "If you have to ask, throw it away!"

19 years of pack ratting .... We are never never never never never never doing this again.


----------



## randomr8

I misnunderstood - the guy that painted the easter bunny is Michael Sowa


----------



## scareme

That was one nice thing about being military and moving every couple of years. You don't acquire too much clutter. But now that we haven't moved in a while. Boy howdy.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

Jimmy cracked corn, and I just don't care.


----------



## IMU

... and just THAT fast I'm put off to posting on the "other" forum again. Geeez, I should have learned my lesson years ago. There always has to be that ONE guy/gal.

And now for something completely different ...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^People are much more civilized in this forum, IMU. That's why I live here

Totally unrelated, I'm not used to having a dog that thinks about whether she wants to eat something you offer her.


----------



## IMU

RoxyBlue said:


> Totally unrelated, I'm not used to having a dog that thinks about whether she wants to eat something you offer her.


Rio waits for you to give it to him but he'll usually eat it. Only a few times he's decided he didn't like something. He gets all the fresh fruits & veggies a pooch is allowed to have ... and a few other "snacks" he shouldn't ... like nachos & cheese. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're going to have to re-educate Abby when it comes to food because she's becoming finicky about eating. No more licking our plates after we're done with them, no more treats on her walks, and a lot fewer offerings of MilkBones in her Kong or tire. She needs to learn that her actual dog food is pretty much the only game in town.


----------



## Hairazor

Good luck ^


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ Sure hope your strong willed Roxy, dogs have good memories about food. It may take a couple of weeks and even then Abby will always be on the look out for the treats and human food. 
IMO-- Feeding pets human food off the dinner table or your plate is a bad habit for pets to get use to. It can train the pet to "beg" at the table or while you eating while watching TV. Yes, Frank gets treats, but not all the time so he doesn't learn to beg while I am eating.


----------



## Lord Homicide

DandyBrit said:


> So you're the reason my bills were so high!


Oops... Ehh that was a friend and a friend's friend. Yeah, yeah that's the ticket. 


randomr8 said:


> acrylic


Damn it. Always usually wrong. Looks awesome nonetheless 


scareme said:


> Jimmy cracked corn, and I just don't care.


Jack Schitt cracked everything but didn't give Schitt. 


RoxyBlue said:


> Totally unrelated, I'm not used to having a dog that thinks about whether she wants to eat something you offer her.


 you've never been a poodle owner then...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Lord H, and I don't think I'll ever be a poodle owner. Too many owners make them look way too froo-froo for a dog

Hairazor, we'll take all the luck we can get She was feeling off last week and apparently decided her food was the issue, so getting her to accept it again is going to be a challenge. Can't say I entirely blame her. I used to love corned beef hash until one time when my mom made it and I was pukey ill. The smell of it cooking was so nauseating to me that I haven't been able to eat it since.

BD, you're absolutely right about feeding a dog from the dinner table - not a good idea. With our previous dogs, they were allowed to have our plates after we were finished. eating. The routine was that the plates were taken to the kitchen and put on the floor by the dishwasher so the dogs could remove any remaining food molecules before they were washed:jol: They all learned to wait patiently until we were ready to take the plates to the kitchen, at least most of the time. Willow occasionally would sit holding her paw up looking hopeful while we were eating.


----------



## Goblin

Momma never allowed a dog in the house when we were growing up. Finally 
she allowed it when Daddy was dying from lung cancer. We gave him a little
Shiz zuh puppy named Gizmo. We hoped raising it might help take his mind
off what was to come. It helped some. When daddy passed away Gizmo licked
his face then curled up at the foot of his bed, watching him. He almost grieved 
himself to death until he took up with Momma. He stayed at her side till he
passed away in 1996.

Daddy was always the one we went to for pets. Momma always said no. lol
Shortly after Gizmo died Momma came out of the beauty salon carrying a
a dark gray and white kitten and asked my brother if she could keep it! It was
the first time Momma had ever wanted a pet of her own! She named him Kitty
and as he got older we called him Big Kitty. We had him 17 years and he was
Momma's constant companion up till she passed away in 2002. Like Gizmo, 
Big Kitty almost grieved himself to death. He would go from room to rom 
looking for Momma. Finally he took up with me until he passed away in 2013.

Now a days we have an orange cat named Garfield. He thinks we came to live
with him! lol. He sleeps on my chest at night and he thinks we should eat
chicken 24/7! Lol.


----------



## scareme




----------



## Draik41895

Locked the keys in the U-Haul. What a great way to start the day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That really bites, Draik. I locked myself out of my first car (1971 two door Ford Maverick) once years ago. Fortunately, I had left the windows cracked and was able to get a coat hanger down to the inside door handle and lift it to open the door. This was back in the days when there actually were liftable door handles on the inside of cars.


----------



## scareme

Years ago when my sister was learning to drive, Mom, my sister and I went out for lunch and shopping. Mom left Beth drive so she could get more practice. After we got in the store my sister told me she couldn't find the keys. I went out to see if she left the keys in the car. She did. In fact, she left the car running. I'm surprised no one of noticed the car was still running when we got out. And the idea that the car sat running for over an hour, and no one bothered it. I was able to hold that over her head when I wanted something. Do my chores Saturday, or I'll tell Mom about the car. :devil:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, Lord H, and I don't think I'll ever be a poodle owner. Too many owners make them look way too froo-froo for a dog


Well, I said that too before marriage. Got hitched and have a poodle now. Wait, I'm sorry, a miniature chocolate tuxedo poodle (he's about 25-30lbs). That's about as fancy as it gets for Baxter and he's fine with it. No painted nails... No bows or ridiculous haircuts. Actually the best dog I've ever had. It's going to be sad day for us when he goes - especially me. Which why I didn't want him in the first place (get too attached then have to deal with death).


Draik41895 said:


> Locked the keys in the U-Haul. What a great way to start the day.


 Inside the cab or back?


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Kind of weird logging on and being the only member online right now. Of course it's 4 in the morning where I live right now.

Last year around Christmas time, we had to put Chomper down. He was our 13 year old American Bulldog. Mostly because of age and he was starting to show signs of having some medical problems.

Well a couple of days ago, we lost another dog....an English Bulldog she was just a little over 2 years old. We had taken her into the vet's and had test run on her and she passed away even before we got the results back from the vet's.

We did find out she ended up dying from what they decided was kidney failure from what the test results showed. Now this was a dog that my daughter was keeping for a friend of hers because they had lost their job and had to move and couldn't have pets where they moved to.

As it was they kept the dog outside for the most part and these types of dogs are not designed to be permanent outside dogs. Shortly after we got her, she developed some kind of respiratory problems and we took her into the vet to get checked out. We after 3 days of being hospitalized and some $1200.00 later we brought her home thinking she's better now.

Well she never really seemed to get over that even though she had days of where she acted better. Anyway long story short.....she started urinating everywhere and so we figured she had a bladder infection so that's when we took her in on Wednesday and had test done.

I brought her home right after and she played a little with our other dogs. I went out to mow the front yard and when I was finished, came into the house and couldn't find her. So I thought we she's in the back yard outside sunning herself like she does. Went outside and that's where I found her and she had passed away sometime while I was out mowing they yard.

About an hour later we got the results from the vet's and we told them she had passed. They ended up finding that she probably died from kidney failure. So now we are going through the pain again of losing another dog, even though she wasn't our own so to speak. We buried her today in our backyard since the owners didn't want to deal with her and the fact by now we considered her to be our own.

Don't know why I'm sharing this with all of you, but I guess it's my way of dealing with it. Sorry for the long story, but I guess I just need to get it off my chest!

*_


----------



## Hairazor

The loss of a pet is never easy. I wish you peace and comfort TrollW


----------



## scareme

So sorry for your losses, Randy.


----------



## Headless

Goblin said:


> You plan to trip in advance, do you?


LOL yeah Goblin - we've been planning this one for about 2.5 years. The scary part is the days are really flying by now - less than four weeks to go!



scareme said:


> I try to be nice to the people who call. When my son was in collage some of his friends had to work those kinds of jobs, and the things people called them and said to them would make even the best person have low self esteem. But... there is this company that calls from India to tell me my laptop is sending out distress calls. I call the men who call Dave and act like I think they are my brother and he's playing a prank on me. I talk to them about things I would say to my brother, and they keep repeating I'm not Dave, until they get tired and hang up. I had one guy who laughed about it, and told me I was funny before he hung up. I love people with a sense of humor.


I'll have to remember that one Scareme!



RoxyBlue said:


> ^People are much more civilized in this forum, IMU. That's why I live here
> 
> Totally unrelated, I'm not used to having a dog that thinks about whether she wants to eat something you offer her.


I like the people on this forum too - it's probably THE most civilized forum I've ever been on. I think the secret is no giant egos............

LOL Roxy - she certainly wouldn't make a good Cocker Spaniel!

TW - so sorry for your puppy losses. They certainly don't take long to steal a piece of your heart.

I've actually made some plans for Halloween this year. With any luck the house won't sell while we are away on holidays and I'll actually be able to do my own Halloween party as well as the Scouts Fundraiser this year. We too are going to try to incorporate some Clown stuff this year.


----------



## Goblin

Sorry for the lost of your pet TW. It's always hard to say goodbye. I've lost many
a pet over the years.

Oh my, here I am all alone.........and feeling mischievous! Muhahahahaha!


----------



## Headless

I'm here - so behave yourself............


----------



## Hauntiholik

Goodbye Texas. You've been fun.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Losing a pet is always heart-wrenching. Of course, there are also those times when you want to KILL them because they're being so frustratingly butt- headed and annoying:jol: Comes with the territory.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I was so proud of Frank last night. I seen a mouse in the house, which is rare, and Frank hunted it down and caught it and ate it. Normally he just brings them in and lets them go and watches them, as if to say "here, if you would learn to hunt I wouldn't have to do this".
And yes, Frank prefers Grey Poupon mustard. Frank is not finicky, much.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:frownkin:Randy, I'm sorry about your dogs....my heart goes out to you and your family, because I know they aren't just dogs...they are members of your family. I feel that way about my three pups and if something ever happens to them I will be devastated. Hang in there.


----------



## Copchick

Hey all!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Troll Wizard said:


> _*Kind of weird logging on and being the only member online right now. Of course it's 4 in the morning where I live right now.
> 
> Last year around Christmas time, we had to put Chomper down. He was our 13 year old American Bulldog. Mostly because of age and he was starting to show signs of having some medical problems.
> 
> Well a couple of days ago, we lost another dog....an English Bulldog she was just a little over 2 years old. We had taken her into the vet's and had test run on her and she passed away even before we got the results back from the vet's.
> 
> We did find out she ended up dying from what they decided was kidney failure from what the test results showed. Now this was a dog that my daughter was keeping for a friend of hers because they had lost their job and had to move and couldn't have pets where they moved to.
> 
> As it was they kept the dog outside for the most part and these types of dogs are not designed to be permanent outside dogs. Shortly after we got her, she developed some kind of respiratory problems and we took her into the vet to get checked out. We after 3 days of being hospitalized and some $1200.00 later we brought her home thinking she's better now.
> 
> Well she never really seemed to get over that even though she had days of where she acted better. Anyway long story short.....she started urinating everywhere and so we figured she had a bladder infection so that's when we took her in on Wednesday and had test done.
> 
> I brought her home right after and she played a little with our other dogs. I went out to mow the front yard and when I was finished, came into the house and couldn't find her. So I thought we she's in the back yard outside sunning herself like she does. Went outside and that's where I found her and she had passed away sometime while I was out mowing they yard.
> 
> About an hour later we got the results from the vet's and we told them she had passed. They ended up finding that she probably died from kidney failure. So now we are going through the pain again of losing another dog, even though she wasn't our own so to speak. We buried her today in our backyard since the owners didn't want to deal with her and the fact by now we considered her to be our own.
> 
> Don't know why I'm sharing this with all of you, but I guess it's my way of dealing with it. Sorry for the long story, but I guess I just need to get it off my chest!
> 
> *_


Hi Troll Wizard,
I'm sorry to hear about the loss of both of your dogs. Chomper and your daughter's friend dog. It's surprising how quickly an unexpected pet can steal your heart in so short a period of time and heartbreaking to lose one so quickly and at such a young age. I'm glad though, that this dog had you taking care of her and clearly loving her. She must have felt that and that is a real gift.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hauntiholik said:


> Goodbye Texas. You've been fun.


 uhhh.. What? Where are we going?


Copchick said:


> Hey all!


 yo!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Copchick!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Copchick said:


> Hey all!


Hey back, I hope all is good with you!!


----------



## Spooky1

Hi CC!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

That's just like a cat. And my sun conure used to help me out be eating any pieces that didn't fit in. Between the two of them, I gave up puzzles. 

It seems the more I have to do, the more I stress, and the less I actually do. Why do I volunteer for things? Note to self-shut up.


----------



## Hairazor

Good to see you popping in Copchick


----------



## Headless

Hey Tina!!!!!

Some days there just isn't enough wine...........


----------



## RoxyBlue

^or Irish coffee:jol:

The sun came out for my birthday. Very civil of him.


----------



## Copchick

It knew it was your birthday!


----------



## Headless

It clearly didn't know there wasn't enough wine................


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless, I suspect there's a story behind that comment.....:jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm into American Bald Eagles. A few months ago a couple of predators were returning to a tree in our back yard and I was having trouble identifying them; they were killing and eating doves at my feeder. Short story, my research led me to a live AEF cam in Washington and I've been watching these adorable little eaglets ever since. They are about to fledge. American bald eagles don't develop their yellow beaks and white heads until their fifth year. In the nest they are called eaglets, once they branch juvies. First year they are referred to as sub adults , sub adults one and so on until their fifth year. Fifth year they are ready to mate and are able to have babies for the rest of their lives ( up to 30 years).

Juvies and sub adults are learning how to hunt. Normally they go after road kill, or steal from other eagles (after they leave their nest they hang out with other eagles).

http://www.dceaglecam.org/


----------



## scareme

OMG! I went to the dentist today to have a cap put on. I was there a week or so ago for an extraction and some work on my jaw bone. I'm a big baby at the dentist, and since it was a big job, he gave me two pills to relax me, and something else while I was there. Today when I went in everyone had big smiles and seemed happy to see me. When the dentist came in the room I told him I really liked what he gave me last time. I said I remember walking in the door with my husband and the next thing I remember waking up the next day. He asked if I remember anything from the visit. I said no, did I do something dumb. He and the two assistants starting laughing. He said I wouldn't stop talking, and the things I was saying were hilarious. He said his favorite thing was I told him was my daughter has been dating a Dr. for five years, and I'm about ready to tell him to **** or get off the pot. I covered my face I was so embarrassed. He told me he laughed about it all night. My daughter would kill me if she knew I said that. I asked if I gave his name, and they said no. Thank God for that. Heaven only knows what else I told them. They should knock a little off my bill for the comic relief I gave them.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik

Sounds like you need to have the staff sign a non disclosure agreement scareme LOL!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, you are one funny girl I can't imagine any of your doctors not being entertained by you even when you aren't three sheets to the wind:googly:


----------



## IMU

We won a gallon of free fog juice yesterday ... 1st time ever winning because of a facebook share that didn't involve a long lost royal heir needing to get his fortune "through" tax issues with his country! LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woo hoo, IMU!

I get those faxes here at work all the time. Sure are a lot of people out there trying to transfer money to a trusted associate willing to give them sensitive banking information.


----------



## Goblin

Saw a city guy taking pictures of the high grass in our yard. Probably get a letter giving us 10 days to cut it! Gee whiz, we've had rain just
about every day for three weeks! Of course the grass is high.......think we're gonna cut it in the rain? Sun's finally staying out so we've got
part of it cut! I know WHO'S behind it......that busybody that lives down the street from us that thinks she owns the whole road That lady
can't never mind her own business.......that's why nobody likes her. Funny thing though, she has an overgrown field across from the house
and there was someone mowing it today! I guess someone told her that if the city gets on us about the grass they might nail her for her
field! As they say, you live in a glass house, don't throw rocks!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That picture is great inspiration for a prop:jol:

We're going to see about 60+ trees being removed from the common areas in our neighborhood due to the devastating effects of ash borers. Walking the dog is going to be a lot warmer this summer due to lack of shade along the way.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My goodness, no one has had an unstructured thought for three days? Must be a holiday weekend or something...:jol:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Pretty much ALL my thoughts are unstructured ...


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks to all our Armed Service members and Veterans we can proudly fly this symbol of freedom


----------



## Hairazor

I went to visit my daughter in Davenport a week ago and we went to the Putnam for an exhibit of King Tut. Zowie, the opulence!! This is about the only spot you were allowed to take pics.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice Egyptianesque pose, Hairazor

Trying to get motivated to go do more prep work on the bedroom I want to paint. For some reason, I am not having much success at finding motivation. I did, however, get the hall bathroom cleaned.


----------



## scareme

For my Memorial Day salute I copied some pictures, and the definition of "hero". Imagine my surprise when I read "typically a man". Oh really? When was this written? 1860 by a knuckle dragging Neanderthal? I guess they have never heard of Florence Nightingale, Eleanor Roosevelt, Clara Barton, Chief Wilma Mankiller, Malala Yousafzai, and Sally Ride, just to name a few. And all our military personal, male and female. Typically a man my butt. 

Just sounding off.

he·ro

/ˈhirō/

noun

1. a person, typically a man, who is admired or idealized for courage, outstanding achievements, or noble qualities.
"a war hero"


----------



## scareme

Hairazor said:


> I went to visit my daughter in Davenport a week ago and we went to the Putnam for an exhibit of King Tut. Zowie, the opulence!! This is about the only spot you were allowed to take pics.


Ohh...the wild town of Davenport. I've had some fun there. You look right at home between the mummies. I would love to see the exhibit, but I'm afraid I would have this earwig in my head the whole time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Steve Martin is a comic genius:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> ^or Irish coffee:jol: The sun came out for my birthday. Very civil of him.


 Well I would have wished you happy birthday but when I said "hey, let's pre game your BIRFday" then tried to play hide and go seek y'all left me in the bushes for a week. Must have been one hell of a shindig! Happy birthday!!!


Hairazor said:


> I went to visit my daughter in Davenport a week ago and we went to the Putnam for an exhibit of King Tut. Zowie, the opulence!! This is about the only spot you were allowed to take pics.


 they must let anyone in there. Lol


RoxyBlue said:


> Steve Martin is a comic genius:jol:


 yes he is


----------



## RoxyBlue

We wondered what happened to you, Lord H. We were really impressed by how well you hid:googly:

Spooky1 is going to his nephew's (on his side of the family) high school graduation ceremony today. For some reason, Kids who go to high school in Maryland have to go to the DAR Constitution Hall in DC for the ceremony. Not what I would call convenient, especially since parking down in DC is a challenge.


----------



## randomr8

For the Memorial day weekend (plus a couple) I decided it was a good idea to drive my family in a 30 foot RV from Manassas Va., to Indianapolis In. (and back) to catch the 100th running of the Indy 500. Not a big race fan but live sport events make all the difference. Exceptionally exciting race.
4 hours can go by fast and the salute to Memorial Day and all veterans is 2nd to none. 
This trip cured me of thinking it would be fun to own an RV. I learned alot about how aerodynamics work between what is basically two huge metal cracker boxes come up together when driving 70. I am an even bigger hater of jersey walls and construction zones than I was before. I use to hate semi trucks cause it seemed like they are all over the road, straddling lanes and such. Now I know larger vehicles just jump in one direction or another - I could hazard a couple of guesses why - really don't know.


----------



## Goblin

It's been a week and we've heard nothing from the city. Somebody said he
might have been using one of those new devices that they use to read the 
electric meter from the road.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is National Bubba Day. Makes me think of this movie:


----------



## scareme

Bubba is every little boy I ever babysat. Sister could not pronounce brother, so thus he became Bubba. Just like every little girl was Sissy, not sister. Thankfully my kids were Tyder and Bitty.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## IMU

So ... at what point do you say ... enough is enough and you stop "helping" someone who really isn't listening to you? Been helping (responding to emails) someone with a prop they want to build. After way too many emails and not really listening to me or looking at the photos I provided, I politely said ... sorry, but your on your own now. I didn't get a thanks for all your help, ok no problem ... I got 3 more "questions".

Oh well ... I'm not going to worry with it, just done. Now I know how some people feel on here. I'll have to ask less questions so I don't become "that guy". :googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Question edicate-- If I need to ask more then three questions, it to far over my head.

Being able to ask people questions is one of the reasons I like this forum. The other reason is the free cookies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some folks are just lost causes, IMU, or maybe are just too much into the short attention span theater mode to actually listen to what's being said. Don't give up on the other ones who do listen and are appreciative. I also doubt anyone would consider you "that guy" because you show the fruits of your efforts and also offer help to others.

And I want to know where those free cookies are, BD!

Unrelated, we had several strawberries still in the unripe stage last week that have mysteriously disappeared. I blame those fruit-eating catbirds nesting in our yard. Every year it's a race to see how gets the most strawberries - us or the wildlife. Sadly, the wildlife have a major advantage. Even the ants get in on the act. I don't mind sharing, but it would be nice if they left us at least a couple:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Quote: "they must let anyone in there. Lol"

LordH, a hand full of cash will get you into many places,heehee


----------



## Dark Angel 27

So glad to finally have internet back. Even though it's only a mobile hot spot from Sprint.

Don't have much to say at the moment, kind of just sitting back with some ice tea. I'm out of school for now, but felt like sharing this piece that almost didn't get made. Long story that only shows off how amazing my ceramics teacher is.










This piece had originally been intended for use as a plat form for Ellie. But it dried out too fast and got some chemical cleaner sprayed on it. But I decided to make it into something more useful, and that would be Countdown to Halloween sign. So I made a bat, pumpkin and hook and attached it to the sign.

When it came out of the kiln, the bat had come undone, and I was ready to just trash the whole thing, but my teacher (Khaki as everyone refers to her) talked me off the ledge and then showed me how to save it. She showed me how to do a wash with brown under glaze to make everything more antique. She is just an amazing teacher! Then I got the idea to apply the wash to the pumpkin and bat and even the hook and it worked like a charm. Everything looks old with a wash! LOL Anyway, once that was done and I added clear coat to it.

Any way this is the end result. I'm still working on the countdown part, but it looks amazing and worth showing off!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Having a great teacher makes all the difference in the world, doesn't it? I keep thinking back to the story you told us about that other teacher who said that you don't mix bats with roses:googly: Your current teacher is much better.


----------



## Hairazor

Nice story for what turned into a pretty cool item, DarkA


----------



## Bone Dancer

And I want to know where those free cookies are, BD!

Sorry Roxy, I can not answer your question


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Having a great teacher makes all the difference in the world, doesn't it? I keep thinking back to the story you told us about that other teacher who said that you don't mix bats with roses:googly: Your current teacher is much better.


This teacher I had is a pro and she was called away to somewhere over seas to help with some sort of statue. I think it was somewhere in Asia, so while she was gone, that stupid substitute was taking over for her. But yes, Khaki is amazing!


Hairazor said:


> Nice story for what turned into a pretty cool item, DarkA


Thanks HR!


----------



## David_AVD

RoxyBlue said:


> Unrelated, we had several strawberries still in the unripe stage last week that have mysteriously disappeared.


We have to keep the cherry tomatoes out of reach from our small dog. He loves them. One day we saw him lick a few of them in turn, then go back to the first one, carefully pick it off the vine and scurry away to eat it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We've lost cherry tomatoes to deer that come into the yard. They very neatly strip entire stems of leaves and tomatoes.

Tonight when I got home from work, I spotted a chipmunk in one of our tomato pots. He seemed to be looking for maple seeds, but now I wonder if he's the one who took the green strawberries.


----------



## Goblin

I just have one question..............

"Who ate all the chocolate chip cookies?"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:eekin:^Don't blame me...they were gone when I got here. (but I notice I am all alone on the forum this morning) Sooo....I am running up and down the halls, I found Headless' glitter and Goblin's scissors and I am wreaking havoc all over Hauntforum.....Muhahahahahaaaaaa.....
Drinking beer....








Spreading glitter








and running around like chicken with my head chopped off....(hence the scissors)


----------



## Evil Queen

What the???? Glitter and chicken blood? I am not cleaning this up.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*shakes head* how ive missed you guys! So happy to have internet again!


----------



## Hairazor

Where I work we have a saying, "You find the mess, you clean it!" I didn't see a thing!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't know nuthin' about no chicken blood and glitter:googly:

Our production of "H.M.S. Pinafore" opens this week. We had a run through with the cast this morning - nice to be doing a two act production for a change. The soprano lead has a phenomenal voice.


----------



## Hauntiholik

What day is it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's the day that's 148 days before Halloween:jol:


----------



## debbie5

148 days is NOT a long time,...oh geez louise


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

especially if you consider that I only get to work on weekends. And even then, only one of those days, usually. And not EVERY weekend, either. I'm really not going to make it, am I ... ?


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> It's the day that's 148 days before Halloween:jol:


Sounds shorter when you say 21 weeks!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Dr. Maniaco said:


> especially if you consider that I only get to work on weekends. And even then, only one of those days, usually. And not EVERY weekend, either. I'm really not going to make it, am I ... ?


:jol:Sure you will! Just remember...."I think I can, I think I can, I think I can......"  Keep reciting that over and over to yourself and get busy as a whole gosh-darn colony of bees! (drones, not queens)


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Pumpkin5 said:


> gosh-darn colony of bees! (drones, not queens)


Honestly ... your language sometimes ...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just finished breakfast - how decadent is that?:googly:


----------



## debbie5

I am coated in sweat...I feel like a slimy earthworm. Maybe I AM an earthworm.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Ever start to post an Unstructured Thought and then can't remember what it was?:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

^It says unstructured, not no structure at all


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Ever start to post an Unstructured Thought and then can't remember what it was?:googly:


Well, they say as you get older your memory is the second thing to go! Wish
I could remember what the first was!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, now what was it I was logging in for.....?:googly:


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> Okay, now what was it I was logging in for.....?:googly:


I hear CRS is going around. Lord knows I've had it for several years.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Crazy Research Scientists?:googly:


----------



## Goblin

randomr8 said:


> I hear CRS is going around.


Well he'll just have to stop going around, won't he?


----------



## RoxyBlue

June 8 is:

Best Friends Day - Spooky1 qualifies as my BFF:kisskin:

Name Your Poison Day - Hmmm, how about elderberry wine laced with arsenic?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that a coincidence......I'm watching Arsenic and Old Lace of TCM right
now! Boris Karloff played Jonathon in the play on broadway and they wanted 
him for the film but he had prior comittments and couldn't do it. Too bad. He 
and Peter Lorre would've been great together!

Well, tonight (June 8th) makes 46 years since I finished high school!


----------



## Evil Queen

I recently purchased Arsenic and Old Lace and watched it yesterday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I love that movie

So the next couple of days are going to be gorgeous, weather-wise, then we get higher temperatures and thunderstorms predicted for the weekend. I think that's one of those Murphy's Laws things.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Must be a outdoor graduation or a funeral happening some place near you.


----------



## debbie5

I must be some kind of freak or something, as I really don't spend my day grousing about other people's community garden plots....

I'm weeding in the garden at sunset (it's on a high hill, next to a pond & woodlands in a local park--BEAUTIFUL) and a fellow gardener-woman who lives overlooking the park walks down to the garden....says "Hello" to me (it's just her & me there)...she putters in her plot for a minute...then asks if it's okay if she comes into my garden tomorrow to cut down the thigh high, thorny/weedy ash tree that is growing up through the fence line...says she has loppers and can bring them over next time. 

My immediate thought is: "No, thanks... I can take care of my own plot. Why does my weed tree bother you?" but instead, I just tell her okay and that I keep forgetting to bring heavy gloves when I bring my loppers. But the truth is: I DON'T CARE ABOUT THE TREE, LADY WHICH IS WHY IT'S STILL THERE. I will get to it when I get to it...not a priority. I will never understand the need to gossip, meddle and be a busybody in other people's lives. This woman spends time thinking about my ash tree..... Lordy. She harshed my mellow, man!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, deb, she reminds me of the lady who lives in the house on the other side of the parking lot for the office condos where I work. There's a large ditch that separates the commercial property from her private property, but she frequently crosses over to the commercial side to work on all the landscaping she has planted on both sides of the ditch. She also put up a sign on the condo side of the property about picking up after pets (a lot of folks walk dogs along the parking lot side). She's very pleasant, but a mite obsessive, I think


----------



## Dark Angel 27

One of th positive things that comes from not being able to haunt anymore, is that it gives me time to work on my costume for MonsterCon this year. I have all that time to create the look I'm going for. I'm currently watching Hansel and Gretel, and I've decided that I want a gun just like the one Hansel carries...

http://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net...urderer.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20131022160554....


----------



## Hairazor

So, I was watching The Finest Hours about a ship caught in a violent storm at sea and the Coast Guard rescue. Lightening was flashing, thunder was rolling, rain was howling down, I put it on pause to go get some juice and lightening was flashing, thunder was rolling and rain was howling down___what? I did not realize a storm had rolled in!


----------



## Headless

So I logged in to get some of my glitter and it seems someone has been availing themselves of it yet again............. 

6 days until we head off on our big trip for 11 weeks. I can't believe it. There is still a heap to do before we go and I can't begin to think about the work I'll have ahead of me to get Halloween together! sigh

Poor Kitty the dog managed to dislocate her hip a couple of weeks ago (thanks to her stupid brother who was "being a boy dog" without an invitation). The doggy chiropractor managed to pop it back in but she is still limping around. Poor thing - it must have been so painful.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That makes me cringe just reading it, Headless

Feeling a little sad about not being at the Midwest Haunters Convention this weekend. We love seeing all the prop eye candy as well as the haunting friends we've made over the years here.


----------



## scareme

Here's a little something to cheer you up.


----------



## Headless

After all these years - still almost 8,500 people dying of HIV..........

I did have a chuckle about the one by shark.

Dang - 5 days until we leave - OMG I am really starting to panic now... and about how little time we'll have when we get back to get Halloween sorted. AGGGHHHHH


----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## Bone Dancer

^ cute


----------



## Dark Angel 27

That's adorable!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I love that picture! I wonder if that is how all witches get their kitties.


----------



## Evil Queen

Awwwww.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Matinee performance today, then I'll have to get serious about doing some laundry.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I love that picture! I wonder if that is how all witches get their kitties.


As a former pet shop owner I will let you in on a long held secret, you are appsolutely right. Although sales were always done after hours and during the dark of the moon.


----------



## Hairazor

Roxy, this ought to help with laundry:

http://www.wimp.com/the-self-folding-laundry-machine-of-the-future/


----------



## Hairazor

OK folks, I can't make this stuff up:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor, what the laundry video left out was the argument about whose turn it was to take the pile of neatly folded laundry upstairs:jol:

I wonder how that banana got infected......?


----------



## debbie5

Somehow, the $8 light dimmer has made my living room so ROMANTIC!! Ooo la la!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I wonder how that banana got infected......? 

sharing dirty needles no doubt,


----------



## RoxyBlue

^or failure to wash hands thoroughly after using the facilities


----------



## Goblin

My nephew and his friend Brian came over to the house this weekend and mowed 
the lawn and trimmed the bushes, plus a couple of other things. He said he done it 
because my brother and I had helped his mother so much when he was growing up, 
Christmas and other stuff. My brother and I playedSanta for 5 different kids! There 
was a recliner on the front porch that took 2 people to bring it out of the house......
Brian picked it up like it was nothing and carried it out to the road to be hauled off!
My nephew said he worked out with weights all the time.

Unfortunately. when Brian was trimming the bushes he accidently cut the cable
that ran into the house......and we had no tv or internet Sunday night till 10 am 
Monday morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That reminds me of a time when my big sister's husband was trimming the hedge at my parents' house and managed to cut through the cord to the trimmer. My dad loved to twit him about that for years afterwards:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

I was trimming bushes and cut the cord to my ear phones on my MP3 player a few years ago. Tuck the cord into the neck of my shirt ever since.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I hit my buried phone line which is about 1/4 inch thick with a one inch wide steel stake, I mean really what are the odds?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Bone Dancer said:


> I hit my buried phone line which is about 1/4 inch thick with a one inch wide steel stake, I mean really what are the odds?


 you should become a well wisher if you're that good at finding things underground.

Life has been busy with two kids. I keep meaning to give an update on my daughter but have been bogged down with work, exterior housing improvements then kiddos.


----------



## Goblin

My father was cutting the bushes and he cut the cord to his hedge clippers. I use to
imitate him after I seen him working on things when I was kid. I once took all the tubes
out of the tv and cut the cord to the refrigerator with a pair of wirecutters! Funny thing,
I was the only one out of 8 kids that followed in his line of work......just like he followed
his father!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're lucky you weren't electrocuted when you cut that cord, Goblin:googly:

Just got off the phone with a client who is very nice but needs to have everything told to him at least twice before he actually retains what you told him the first time.


----------



## Goblin

Would you mind repeating that? :googly:

Wirecutters have rubber grips on the handles. That's why I'm still
among the living!

What? 2:30 in the afternoon and I'm the only one on here?

Ohhhhhhh, that's right everyone's at work?

Is it still as much fun as when I did it?


----------



## Spooky1

Goblin on the forum during daylight hours? I thought you only appear at the witching hour.


----------



## Goblin

Every hour of the day is the witching hour for me!:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I suspect Goblin has cloned himself so he can be here around the clock:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

The sky is being noisy tonight. Good thing Abby isn't afraid of thunder storms the way our old girl Willow was.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love musicals. If life were like a musical, we'd all have our own theme songs:jol:


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> I suspect Goblin has cloned himself so he can be here around the clock:googly:


Hee! Hee! I'll never tell!


----------



## Goblin

It'd be "Yes, we have no bananas!"


----------



## Hauntiholik

Tgif!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I should be out mowing the yard, but it's nap time, o well.


----------



## RoxyBlue

See if Frank the Cat will mow the yard for you, BD


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ Frank will hardly meow. much less mow. Besides, he like the grass long so he can pretend he is a tiger stalking through the grass hunting his prey.


----------



## Spooky1

Watching a werewolf movie and I realize there is a full moon out.


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ Sounds like a good time to take a walk in the night air.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Air conditioning went on the fritz at the theater Friday night - made for some uncomfortably warm conditions in the pit and on stage. The City is supposed to have it fixed today, but I'm not holding my breath waiting for that.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Getting your AC fixed on a Sunday, surely you jest.


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Summer Solstice!

TJ Summer by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it fall yet?:jol:


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Is it fall yet?:jol:


Don't you have to trip first?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Dogs - just can't rely on them to avoid hamming it up for the camera:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ one more reason cats are better


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well, guess I am the first one here today, need to get the coffee stared and mix up some pancakes for the morning crew, hope there is enough bacon.


----------



## Evil Queen

Do I smell bacon?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Not enough coffee


----------



## Hairazor

I love the smell of coffee in the morning, don't drink it but love the smell


----------



## RoxyBlue

Left work just in time yesterday to drive home through blinding rain and some hail on Route 70. Lot of bigger trees were snapped by the high winds.


----------



## Goblin

Well! Well! Well! All along and feeling mischievous! Let's see what I have to work with...........Hmmmmmmmm......
Glitter......Glue.......A Slim Whitman record.......cotton balls........and.........FIREWORKS!


----------



## Hairazor

Boy I stepped into this one didn't I?

http://i1070.photobucket.com/albums/u493/dude_ia/MyMovie_zps44ecd17c.mp4


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glitter explosion - NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Alot has changed again....

Tomorrow I have an appointment to an Assisted Living place my sister found as the house will be on the market soon. 

I gave up on the degree program but still wanted to partake in the ceramics class...but then hit a wall when my application for FAFSA was randsomly chosen and now i have to prove that I file income tax...since I've been on SSI and disabilty, I didn't think I'dhave to file anything since I don't have a job...but then a family memeber told us that i do in fact have to file some kind of form....so no ceramics class with me during the fall semseter....*sigh*

I'm hoping that this place Sister is trying to get me into at least has some kind of Halloween Party that I can partake in. I'll feel empty without some place to haunt....

Oh and I've made the decision to let my furbaby Bruiser go back to my birth mom who was the original owner. At the very least, I'll still have Jack-Olantern with me.

I hate that everything's always up in the air....


----------



## Spooky1

Nothing like going into work at 11pm to check on an alarming refrigerator. Just had the fridge serviced today. Seems like my monitor probe may be off and the fridge is fine. Now I get to sit for a while and watch a thermometer.


----------



## Hairazor

DarkA, they say change is good, and for you I hope it turns out to be very good


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry you're feeling a bit unsettled, DA. Sometimes life likes to throw you curves, but you can handle it. I have confidence in you.

You might want to take a look at a discussion of paying/not paying taxes while on Social Security disability income at this link:

http://www.disabilitybenefitscenter.org/how-to/social-security-disability-taxes

Depending on what your income is, you may not owe taxes, but you still need to file a return regardless. You should have been receiving Form SSA 1099 from the Social Security Administration each year if you are receiving Social Security disability payments. That form, however, is not provided for Supplemental Security Income (SSI), so you need to track that income yourself for reporting purposes.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I still use the accountant from back when I had the pet shop. That way I know its all done right and with what little I get back it pays for the cost of having it done. So it works out even and I have peace of mind.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Started working on another pair of zombie felties. I figured I was past due for some fine eye straining needlework:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

aahhhh, new felties. you need one of those magnifying things you ware around your neck.


----------



## Goblin

This was the first night we haven't had thunderstorms all week!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Met some folks walking what I thought was an American Eskimo dog today while we were out with Abby. Turns out it was a husky/Pomeranian hybrid. That has to be one of the cutest hybrid mixes ever.

Here is an example:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Did you ever get the feeling that in the future there will be just one kind of dog because we mixed them all together. Maybe they will go back to being wolves ?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I just love it when it rains in the morning and then gets in the upper 80's in the afternoon.
Out side of my operational temp range.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^I like mixing the breeds. Purebreeds can often be riddled with health issues, while hybrids can be more disease resistant. My little Puggle Harry has my heart. Purebred, hybrid, either or, I just love dogs..... (wish I loved humans as much.......)


----------



## Evil Queen

Whatever happened to mutts?


----------



## Hairazor

I believe a mutt is what I have. She is a rescue and the people who brought her in gave a guess part Yorkie, part Chihuahua. Couldn't love her more! Spoiled beyond belief!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's SharkFest all week long on NatGeo Wild!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

All of our dogs have been mutts to varying degrees. Our first dog, Jessie, was a golden retriever/black lab mix. Willow was a blend of German shepherd, collie, husky, English cocker, and who knows what else. Abby is labrador retriever, American Staffordshire terrier, rat terrier, and whatever leftovers were available mix:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frank the Cat, part tiger, part Mt. lion, part leopard, part lynx


----------



## Goblin

I once had something similar to this.......only it was 5 Siamese kittens. They like
to sleep on my bed. When I came in the room I'd see 10 little blue eyes staring
at me! If they won't on the bed they's all crowd into my desk drawer!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pets know where the good sleeping places are:jol:

One of our clients for whom we provide consulting services deals with law firms and we have to break out labor by code number on bills according to what work was being done for them. This morning I got an updated "simplified" list of 57 new code numbers to replace the old ones we had been using to account for subcategories of labor (such as retrieve materials for cases, read materials for cases, make a summary of materials for cases, draft a report for materials for cases, review report of materials for cases - you get the idea). That's a lawyer's idea of "simplification".


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ New code #1 Did stuff for you, here's your bill.
#2 See code one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I like that code system much better:jol:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

June 30 is Meteor Day. Here's one that would have been cool to see as long as it wasn't coming straight toward your house


----------



## Goblin

My goodness! July 1st already?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Time is moving just way too fast. I think that's an age thing, though.....:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Remember when you were young and days lasted forever. Now that your older you can't remember even what day it is.


----------



## RoxyBlue

George Hamilton is playing the role of Colonel Sanders in the commercials for KFC's extra crispy chicken. Might have something to do with his reputation as a sun worshipper:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

A co-worker told me she mentioned to another co-worker, who is in her mid 40s, that she might go to see Three Dog Night who will be at a County Fair nearby and the 40ish one said who is that!


----------



## Goblin

Well well.......all alone again! Hee! Hee! Maybe something with glitter and firecrackers!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're evil, Goblin, evil, I say!

Hairazor, that reminds me of a person who didn't realize Paul McCartney was in another group before Wings:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Hairazor said:


> A co-worker told me she mentioned to another co-worker, who is in her mid 40s, that she might go to see Three Dog Night who will be at a County Fair nearby and the 40ish one said who is that!


Three Dog Night was my first favorite band, guess that means I'm past my 40's.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I was gone for along time because I was in abusive relationship and he ruined my Halloween last year. We went to Halloween Horror Nights last year and he ruined it for me because after I ate something and I ended up getting a horrible stomach ache and he gave me the silent treatment for hours. I was walking through each haunted house feeling sad. I tried to hold his hand several times and he kept brushing my hand away and he pushed me. Then he said coldly, "I knew you would ruin my night...." I have IBS and he held it against me. I ended up leaving him and now I'm getting therapy for it. I hope next Halloween is happier for me. Sorry to put this on here, I just needed to get this out.


----------



## Hairazor

Stay strong TheScary_Jackolantern, and venting is better than keeping it in


----------



## RoxyBlue

Life is too short to waste any time on someone who treats you like crap, TSJ. Leaving him was the right thing to do.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spent a few hours today weeding the butterfly garden. The wild violets were taking over all available space. Abby decided to help by pulling up some of the plants we were planning on keeping. Dogs just don't get the "weed/not a weed" thing.


----------



## Spooky1

We lost one of the biggest fans of our haunt this week. A neighbor from up the street who always found time to come down and check out our haunt and chat with us, passed away this week. She was a nice lady, she'll be missed.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

TheScary_Jackolantern said:


> I was gone for along time because I was in abusive relationship and he ruined my Halloween last year. We went to Halloween Horror Nights last year and he ruined it for me because after I ate something and I ended up getting a horrible stomach ache and he gave me the silent treatment for hours. I was walking through each haunted house feeling sad. I tried to hold his hand several times and he kept brushing my hand away and he pushed me. Then he said coldly, "I knew you would ruin my night...." I have IBS and he held it against me. I ended up leaving him and now I'm getting therapy for it. I hope next Halloween is happier for me. Sorry to put this on here, I just needed to get this out.


Good for you TSJ. You don't need that kind of asshat for a partner. And having to walk alone through a haunted house sucks. You need someone who is willing to take in the thrills and chills with you...and you need someone to hide behind and or sacrifice to the zombie so you can get away. :googly:

Here's to a happier Halloween!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Spooky1 said:


> We lost one of the biggest fans of our haunt this week. A neighbor from up the street who always found time to come down and check out our haunt and chat with us, passed away this week. She was a nice lady, she'll be missed.


That's terrible! *big bear hugs to you and Roxy!*


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Coming to you guys live from Muskegon MI! I decided to take a little trip up north to try and clear my head. Only here till the 12th but so far this whole thing is just what the doctor ordered. Feeling better already!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, DA. She was a nice lady who was also perpetually "three sheets to the wind", which I suspect contributed to her health issues. She and her daughter were definitely big fans of the display. Donna (the mom) and one of her friends who lives up the street would walk around the neighborhood on Halloween with a pitcher of margheritas enjoying the evening while getting progressively more festive:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

P.S. The SyFy channel is running a Twilight Zone marathon.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry, but it is just to nice a day to be indoors, besides I have some helpers coming over to move my raised garden tubes and rack back to where they belong. Sadly I can remember be able to do stuff like that by myself.


----------



## scareme

Roxy & Spooky1-Your neighbor sounds like someone I could have had some fun with. 

This is following a post from the other page. It was quite a few years ago, a guy called into one of the local radio stations. He had a sailboat on Lake Hefner and he was tied up at the dock just taking it easy. A guy came walking down the dock and the two of them started about sailing. The guy asked if he could take the boat out, that he was good for it. The boat owner said, Good for it? Hell, you're Paul McCartney, You can have anything you want. He didn't have any bodyguards or entourage, just walking around by himself. The two of them went sailing for about 2 hours. The boat owner said he would have killed to have had a guitar on board. McCartney left him some tickets and a back stage passes at Will Call. Paul is just too cool.


----------



## scareme




----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, your posts always brighten my day


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's humid out there.


----------



## Bone Dancer

^hot and humid here too.

Ingaging the AC


----------



## spinwitch

I have an outside job (part time, thank goodness). Heat index of 103 today.


----------



## scareme

OK I kid you not. A couple of weeks ago I was telling you about all about all the medical personal I lost. Well today I got a letter from my GI Dr.. Seems he's going to dump me too. He gave some crap story about the way medical practice has gone lately is not what he signed up for. He wants to step back for a while and see if things will change again. In other words he became a Dr. for the big checks, not to ease people's suffering. I'm beginning to think along Gobby's line. A witch Dr. might be just what I need. 

The good news is my right foot is starting to heal. Doc says I'll probably get my cast off in four weeks. The left foot shows no sign of any healing yet. 

And Kevin Durant can kiss my lily white butt. :xbones:


----------



## Goblin

I got a letter from the doctor who did the surgery when my appendix 
perforated, he's moving his practice down in North Carolina. If it wasn't
for the fact I had to have a second surgery to correct his mistake I
might miss him! Worse yet, he broke his leg just before the surgery and
another doctor had to perform the surgery!


----------



## Olcury

Goblin said:


> I got a letter from the doctor who did the surgery when my appendix
> perforated, he's moving his practice down in North Carolina. If it wasn't
> for the fact I had to have a second surgery to correct his mistake I
> might miss him! Worse yet, he broke his leg just before the surgery and
> another doctor had to perform the surgery!


I think it was karma)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know two doctors (not any of mine) who stopped practicing medicine because they couldn't afford to stay in business anymore. They were stuck between the two proverbial hard places of rising malpractice insurance premiums and reduced payments from patient insurance claims.

I've told my regular doctor I've been seeing for decades that he can't retire before I die:jol: He's about my age and I said he had to stick around so I wouldn't have to look for a new physician. He recently closed his private practice and joined a larger group of doctors because the costs of trying to stay in private practice were getting prohibitive.


----------



## Spooky1

Years ago my doctor closed up his practice and never sent out any notification.


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 - Did you just show up for an apt and no one was there?

I took the kids to the dentist, Dr. Guthrie. They didn't allow parents to go back. When they kids came out they said it was a different dentist. I went to the desk to make another appt. and I asked why Dr. Guthrie didn't see them, and was told Dr. Guthrie wasn't practicing there anymore. I think they should have told me before in case I wanted them to see someone else. I was telling someone at work about it. She took her kid there too. She told me Dr. Guthrie was killed in Kansas when a train hit his car. Now why didn't his office say something? "Dr. Guthrie has passed, Dr. Nelson will be seeing his patients now?" I thought that was really weird. Like they were trying to keep it a secret. Or maybe we wouldn't notice.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching the movie "Dr Dolittle" with Eddie Murphy - love the voiceovers.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Getting a much needed rain tonight, a good steady slow rain that soaks in. The plants needed it. Should rain for another two hours.


----------



## scareme




----------



## RoxyBlue

^So sad and senseless


----------



## scareme

My heart aches. And the ever present question, Why?


----------



## Hairazor

Such sadness and madness, I wish peace and comfort to all involved.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:crykin:What a tragedy.


----------



## Evil Queen

I've been left unattended.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who's turn was it to keep Evil Queen company!?

Watching "World's Dumbest Partiers" on Tru TV. It's impressive how stupid people can be when they're way beyond three sheets to the wind


----------



## Goblin

I found out yesterday that a couple I used to know are divorced now! 
I was best man at their wedding in 1973 and lived with them for a year when
I worked in North Carolina! I was the only one their infant daughter would let
rock her to sleep at night! I lost touch with them after that cause he was in
the military and they went over seas to Germany! July 7th would've been
their 43rd wedding anniversary and I got curious and went online to see what
I could find out about them. They had apparently divorced around 10 years
ago! He lives in California and she still lives in Virginia. Both are seeing some
one else now apparently. They had a son in 1978 and the little girl I use to
rock to sleep is 42 now and married!

Like they say........Sometimes you can't go home anymore!


----------



## scareme

Since people are going to start getting more heavily into prop building right about now, I thought this would help.


----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## Bone Dancer

^ soooo funny


----------



## scareme

^^^ Reminds me of when we first moved in this house. We had workmen coming to the house and I was afraid the cat would run away. I left a big note on the door that said "Please Do Not Let The Cat Out Of The House". When we got home that night the place was a mess. In retaliation she had pooped and peed in three rooms. I was so mad I tossed her outside. The next day when the workmen showed up there was a big sign on the door, "Please Do Not Let The Cat In The House". I bet they thought, make up your mind lady, is it in or out. It all worked out when she simmered down.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Question....has anyone else read the book, _A Man Called Ove_? I absolutely loved that book!  If you haven't read it, you definitely should.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is a good day to do a little more yard work. We cleared weeds and wild violets out of the butterfly garden last weekend. Yesterday we picked up a couple varieties of coral bells to put in the now open spots. Hopefully they will not be so tall as to draw Abby's attention because she loves to pull up plants that, to her mind, appear to be sticks, like the turtleheads and bee balm we have.


----------



## Hairazor

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Question....has anyone else read the book, _A Man Called Ove_? I absolutely loved that book!  If you haven't read it, you definitely should.


Yes I have and it was a great read

Save​


----------



## RoxyBlue

Apparently a newly planted hosta also looks like a stick to Abby. Two minutes after I put one in the butterfly garden, she had it out of the ground and torn into two or three pieces. We just finished putting mesh fencing around a third of that garden to limit her access. Damn dog......:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm headed back to Texas via Amtrak. It's been a good almost 12 days and I'm feeling much better about everything.


----------



## scareme

Glad to hear that. Sometimes you just need to step back and catch your breath.


----------



## spinwitch

Spent the afternoon clearing out the kitchen and taking the old counters off--new counters and sink tomorrow! Hardest part was getting the screws in the back corner--we have those stupid cabinets that go way back and are pretty inaccessible. The only way to reach them was to get into the cabinet--and the door is 8.5" wide. I was actually able to get in by rearranging my squishy bits as I wiggled in. It wasn't a pretty sight.


----------



## Goblin

Saw a black snake beside the front porch! Large one too........almost 5 foot! Tried to run it off but it went
into the garage!

On a funnier note.......watched a stare down between my cat Garfield and a little mouse in his dry food bowl!
After a minute or two they both took off running!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That black snake is not doing his job. He's supposed to eliminate the mice before they get into the cat's food bowl

Abby found a dead snake on our walk this morning. It appeared to be a young northern brown snake - no apparent injuries, so we don't know what happened to it. Spooky1 moved it over near a wooded area.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Hilarious, and so vintage


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's so humid here, we could see the air when we took the dog for a walk this morning

Fall, please hurry back!


----------



## Gorylovescene

We are seriously missing fall here in Wisconsin too. The humidity makes simple things like climbing stairs feel like an Olympic event. My poor dogs aren't enjoying the extreme heat either!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Today must be Get to Work Late Day. I got a text from one co-worker saying he was waiting at Mr. Tire for new tires, another from my boss saying he was running late, then I had to take a detour to get to the office because the road was blocked by the police. Other than that, it's been an uneventful morning:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

It cooled down today, topped out at 71 with lower humidity, what a relief. Opened the house and let the air blow through. It could stay like this for the rest of the summer, but I know it wont.


----------



## GothicCandle

Bone Dancer said:


> It cooled down today, topped out at 71 with lower humidity, what a relief. Opened the house and let the air blow through. It could stay like this for the rest of the summer, but I know it wont.


it hasn't been quite as drastic here as they thought it would be, but its still not much fun. My house is so strange too because it might be in the 70s or 80s outside, it might be in the 80s or 90s in my house accordingly.


----------



## Goblin

Well.......after 3 years and 5 months the city has noticed we have a dumpster
beside the house! We have two choices.......get rid of it or pay a $1000 fine....
or we can hook up to the city's water and sewage for $5000 and keep it! Gee,
pay 1000 or 5000? It's so hard to choose! We've been trying to get someone 
to move it for 3 years and 5 months but they always had an excuse......now
they have no choice


----------



## RoxyBlue

Finally caught a squirrel in the act of eating an almost ripe strawberry from our patio garden. I'm sure the catbirds are happy now knowing they won't be getting all the blame for the disappearing berries:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> My heart aches. And the ever present question, Why?


 the better question... Why in Dallas when the incidents happened in Minnesota and somewhere else? Walked past the memorial last week. Crazy amount of emotional energy in the air


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Finally caught a squirrel in the act of eating an almost ripe strawberry from our patio garden. I'm sure the catbirds are happy now knowing they won't be getting all the blame for the disappearing berries:jol:


Like the birds were worried about that.
And I'm sure the squirrels just forgot to ware their bird costumes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^True, some of the squirrels do seem to be a bit forgetful

Hey, Goblin, did you tell the city you need the dumpster for stashing bodies?:jol:


----------



## Gorylovescene

RoxyBlue said:


> Finally caught a squirrel in the act of eating an almost ripe strawberry from our patio garden. I'm sure the catbirds are happy now knowing they won't be getting all the blame for the disappearing berries:jol:


I had one very sad tomato plant a couple years back. I think it produced maybe one or two cherry tomatoes all season long. Anyway, a squirrel stole the last tomato that grew off of the vine, took a bite out of it, and then threw it on the ground.

He also enjoys taunting my dogs. The moral of this story is that squirrels are cute, fluffy JERKS.


----------



## scareme

Lord Homicide said:


> the better question... Why in Dallas when the incidents happened in Minnesota and somewhere else? Walked past the memorial last week. Crazy amount of emotional energy in the air


I can emphasize with you. It's so hard to wrap your head around. And the site will have that feeling for years to come. The Murrah bombing has been 20 years now. The family went down to the site about a week later. I went to take a picture of the kids. Tyler, 9 at the time, said, Mom, is it OK if we don't smile? It feels like it would be wrong to smile here. It just made me cry. As to why, I guess because the psycho lived there in Dallas, and the Lives Matter rally brought all the police there in one spot. The Murrah was because there were children inside. Both killers were ex-military, but I don't believe that had anything to do with the mindset. Just that that is where they learned to use the tools. Do me a favor please? Next time you are down there, would you leave five flowers from me? I'll send you the money. Thanks.

Later post, it just happened again in Baton Rouge. There must be an answer somewhere.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ I'm a skeptic. I think it's the gov't political agenda to sensationalize "gun control" via the media. You cannot convince me that all this not a coincidence coming up on the last months of Obamas final term. So much I want to say but I'll refrain because this isn't a political forum. 

It burns a hole in my ass because I've got kids and the world will be a scary place for them, no matter what political party you side with. The world is going to **** and we are sitting on it just letting it happen. 

Media, in general, is a much deadlier weapon than a firearm. The populace as a whole believes everything they hear. That's scary, really scary. 

Like I've always said, the first amendment is more dangerous than the second.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^And if it weren't for the first amendment, you might not be able to post your opinions here or anywhere else:jol:

My opinion is that none of this is about an agenda. It's about people seeing anyone who is not like them as "Other", and anyone who is "Other" is not worthy of care or respect. That is the basis for bigotry and hatred everywhere you find it. Stir in some ignorance and a desire to feel superior to someone or a group of someones, and you have a dangerous combination.

All lives matter. Every person on this planet has the ability to make a difference. It doesn't have to be global. It can be as simple as saying something kind or pleasant to one other person. Every act of kindness is like a seed you plant that can bear good fruit, and if more people would plant those seeds, folks would be a lot happier.


----------



## scareme

I agree with you Roxy. Lets get out there and plant some seeds.


----------



## Copchick

Sooo....I'm so tired, but I can't sleep. Wonder why?

I want to go to a place where there is no contact with humans, only animals. Nice animals, not snakes or spiders, bats would be welcomed. This place will be surrounded by nothing but beautiful rich colors in nature with no interference by humans. The decline of the human race has increased rapidly. I've found that this year has really been trying for me. I LOVE my job, still. (Yeah, really I do.) I know there are good people in the world, yet how can people not practice what they preach? Media has sensationalized incorrect "stories", has acted as judge and jury, and the executioner is mankind.

Last Friday, a group of officers accompanied a group of kids from the organization Tree of Hope to Pittsburgh's amusement park, Kennywood. They had lost a family member to violence. We did have fun! The kids ate lunch with officers at the Zone 5 station then we went to Kennywood. The kids (and us) had a great time. There were two instances where children who weren't in our group, came up to us and asked if we were police. We said that we were. They held out their hands to shake ours and said "Thank you for your service and protecting us" Yep, it's these little humans who make it worth it. Here's a pic from FB: 
https://www.facebook.com/PghPoliceZ...745830141995/1629027794080463/?type=3&theater

I hope everyone is doing well and surviving the summer months. A guy I work with gave me two deer skulls I think I'm going to implement into a scarecrow creature thing. I should have taken a picture, but Tuesday morning had halloween wine goblets last week. So I guess I saw my first halloween items for the year.

I'll try to stop more often, I miss you guys. Stay cool everyone!


----------



## Goblin

I'm watching Jaws on tv and it made me think about when I first went to the
theater to see it in the summer of 1975. My best friend's wife drove me to the 
theater and told me to call when the movie was over and one of them would
come and pick me up. She said she'd like to see the movie but her husband
didn't want to go see it. I told her "Come on, I'll buy your ticket!" So we went
into see the movie......she had their baby girl with her, who amazingly slept
through the whole movie! When we came out I asked her if she liked the movie
and she said yes and was gonna try to get her husband to come see it. She
asked me if I'd help her talk him into it. I said okay. He thanked me for taking
her to see it, but we couldn't talk him into it. He just wasn't interested in it.
Later on we were talking about the movie and he told us "There are no sharks
that big!" I argued with him there were. But Mister-Know-It-all was right and
I was wrong so I finally said the heck with it. Anyway, she wanted to see the
movie so, ever the gentleman, I took her to see it!

I haven't seen him in 40 years, but I wonder what Mister-Know it-all would
say if I told him three weeks ago they caught one 11 foot long off one of the
beaches of North Carolina? 

Come to think of it......he once told me alligators wouldn't eat people either!


----------



## scareme

You've been in my thoughts, Copchick. I don't know how you and your comrades do it. But I'm glad you do. As crazy as we all think these times are, it would be a lot crazier if you and your brothers and sisters in blue just said, "Screw it. It's not worth it." So thank you sister. Love the press piece you posted. Can I tell people I know somebody famous? Can I get your autograph? I'm without paper so you can just put it on a check or something like that? We do need to see you here on the forum more often. It gives you something to distress with. And it gives us more prop ideas to steal. Did you see the felties I did over in the showroom? Feel free to steal the idea. I did.


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick what a wonderful thing for your community, love it! I do pray nightly for the safety of men and women in uniform, military, police, fire and rescue squads. Where would we be without them?????

And we miss you here!


----------



## Evil Queen

Copchick said:


> Sooo....I'm so tired, but I can't sleep. Wonder why?
> 
> I want to go to a place where there is no contact with humans, only animals. Nice animals, not snakes or spiders, bats would be welcomed. This place will be surrounded by nothing but beautiful rich colors in nature with no interference by humans. The decline of the human race has increased rapidly. I've found that this year has really been trying for me.


I'm with you CC. I've grown so weary of this world.


----------



## scareme

Halloween Forum is for sale? Like many on here, I belong to both forums. When I first saw the sign, I thought it was a joke. Apparently not. Strange days in deed.

On another note, school starts in 14 days.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> . And it gives us more prop ideas to steal. Did you see the felties I did over in the showroom? Feel free to steal the idea. I did.


Hey!! Stop that! :googly:

Seriously, I love you, Scareme. You are such a hoot and one of the reasons we don't give up on the world yet.

Copchick, love the story. One of the reasons kids are great is because they still have faith in people, at least until they start watching reality shows and Fox news:jol:

Had not heard about Halloween Forum being on the block. Spooky1 has an account there he almost never uses. I never joined because I could see how fast threads get buried there and how often they went off topic. It was just too big a place. This forum feels like home.


----------



## Hairazor

Guess what I am heading off to do---


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That made me laugh out loud:jol:


----------



## Copchick

Thank you all for your kind thoughts. Yes, it's gets you down a little no matter how hard we try to stay up. I can tell you though, Scareme, we wouldn't hang it up. We know there are good people in the community who are very appreciative and supportive of us. Of course across the US, law enforcement are taking additional precautions, and we are also. We all know what the risks are in our job, and we will keep doing our job every day for the good people of our communities. We know they will have our backs like we have theirs. 

Now on to looking at Scareme's felties...


----------



## Goblin

Hello Copchick. Hope you are doing okay!

Rumor has it Halloween Forum is up for sale because Larry has health
problems and can no longer maintain it.


----------



## Evil Queen

Exactly how I feel Hairazor.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin said:


> Rumor has it Halloween Forum is up for sale because Larry has healthproblems and can no longer maintain it.


If you click on the link in the For Sale banner for details, that's exactly what Larry says - no longer able to maintain the site due to health issues. I expect a lot of folks don't realize that site admins are frequently out of pocket for maintenance expenses for these web sites. Advertising revenue helps, but it doesn't always cover costs. Add to that the amount of time it takes to keep the site current, deal with any issues, and hunt down new advertisers, and you can understand why someone might finally decide it's time to call it quits.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Time for a nap, then out to mow the yard.


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Dark Angel 27

Wow, so this is what happens when you are jsut a few days absent from this site. I figured I might as well chime in.

What burns me the most with this madness is that it is all being used to attack our 2nd ammendment rights. My view is that gun control is fine just the way it is. I'm all for having to obtain licenses and having to take training classes.

This is my opinion, and no offense to Copchick, but say that i'm at home alone and some criminal breaks in and tries to attack me, calling 911 alone won't be enough. In the time it takes the police to arrive at your place to help you, (assuming that you don't live within a block of the station and there are no officers in the general area) you could already be dead or worse and the bad guys are long gone. 
But if you are armed you could protect yourself by whatever means necessary and you are alive.

This world is a scary place where the masses will believe anything seen on social media and in the news. If something doesn't change, we'll be living in the universe of "Idiocracy) by the time I'm 50.





Also this whole election offers me no hope at all. As a friend put it, this whole ballot is similar to sitting in front of an electrical socket and having to chose which of the holes you should stick the metal fork into.

But that's just my opinion. if we have to chose between Trump and Clinton, we are all massively screwed.

Ok, I'm getting off my soap box now. LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer

OK, who dumped my soap all over the floor?


----------



## Copchick

^Frank?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it glitter soap?

And unrelated to soap but relevant to personal protection:jol::










Mwahahahaha!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Please remember - No political discussions or content. Discussions of a political nature are very polarizing. This is a Halloween forum, NOT a political outlet.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> Please remember - No political discussions or content. Discussions of a political nature are very polarizing. This is a Halloween forum, NOT a political outlet.


My apologies Haunti. I can't help myself some times. This really is the only place i can vent without being ostracized.


----------



## Goblin

Well......the dumpster is finally gone! Only took 3 years and 5 months! lol.
As long as the city's happy!

Seen a mother deer and her two babies in the backyard this afternoon! They
were joined by a ground hog. The babies got curious about the ground hog
and went over to check it out. It stood up on it's hind legs for a minute or
two then went back to eating grass. Later I seen the mother laying under a
shade tree in the backyard! This morning I seen a mother wild turkey and
her three babies in the front yard!

I guess the city will want to fine us for having an illegal wildlife preserve! 

Funny thing, all these animals get along fine together. Too bad the same
can't be said for people!


----------



## Hairazor

So, I just read in the paper the police are doing active shooter training at the Middle School from today thru Friday so if we see people with guns in the area just disregard!!! I live a 1/2 block South.


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 20 is Moon Day. This refers to the date in 1969 when Neil Armstrong walked on the moon. It does not refer to a prank sometimes practiced by young college students out for a drive after drinking a wee bit too much


----------



## Wyatt Furr

RoxyBlue said:


> July 20 is Moon Day. This refers to the date in 1969 when Neil Armstrong walked on the moon. It does not refer to a prank sometimes practiced by young college students out for a drive after drinking a wee bit too much


Well, NOW you tell me........
Those poor kids at the drive-thru are gonna have nightmares for a while....


----------



## Goblin

The first day of Autumn is 9 weeks from today! :jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

So, I got some good news while on vacation. My brother that is in the army was scheduled to be shipped to Afghanistan has gotten different orders and will now be moving to Washington with his wife and daughter. I'm so relieved that he'll wont have to go overseas. The other piece of news I got is that he made it into the President's 100. My father didn't seem to be that impressed by it, so I'm trying to understand why it's such a bad thing.


----------



## Bone Dancer

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/President's_Hundred_Tab Presidents 100, marksmen badge

There ya go....

Another hot one today. Heat index 100, It's an indoor day for me and Frank.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wyatt Furr said:


> Well, NOW you tell me........
> Those poor kids at the drive-thru are gonna have nightmares for a while....


LOL, you are such a hoot Did anyone get a video?:devil:


----------



## Copchick

When I was little, I used to watch "Chiller Theater" which starred Chilly Billy. It was on a local channel on Saturday nights. I used to stay up to watch scary movies. Some were B movies, some were classics. Bill Cardille AKA Chilly Billy, passed away today. This was the theme to Chiller Theater: 





Bill Cardille was the television reporter from WIIC News in Night of the Living Dead. Rest in peace, Chilly Billy.


----------



## Headless

Hey guys! I thought I should come and check up on you all to make sure you are behaving (and not showering the forum with glitter) while I'm away!!!!! We are 35 days in to our big trip - a half loop of Australia - and having an absolute ball. It's going to be hard to go back to work after 11 weeks away. If anyone would like to read a bit about the trip and take a look at some of the photos I have been keeping a blog going of each day's adventures. http://howmanydaystogo.blogspot.com.au/

Had to laugh as the first post I saw when I came to this thread was infected bananas - you lot never disappoint with the funny stuff.......  Hope everyone is well and well on the way to preparations 'cos I just saw the 100 days to go thing and a chill went down my spine!


----------



## Hairazor

I was just thinking about you and wondering how your trip was going. Sounds like if the rest is as great as what you've already done it's a YAY! for you two, Headless


----------



## RoxyBlue

The pictures on your blog are gorgeous, Headless, and we entirely sympathize with the "there are some places you just can't go when you have a dog" situation:jol: Always a trade off between the things you might have done on your own pet free and the richness a pet can add to your life - along with the pain in the butt moments


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

It's going to be some kind of HOT today. Abby will be getting her evening walk after the sun goes down, and it's still going to be ugly out there.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^I think it's ugly everywhere Roxy. :undecidekin:My dogs don't even want to go outside. Moti lays down on the kitchen floor, right in front of the vent and lets the air blow on her. It's wicked hot out today. Heat index around 105...and the air is hot and HUMID!!! Forget about even trying to have good hair today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I should have Moti talk to Abby. She still wants to go outside, then she lies IN THE SUN and pants like a fiend. Crazy girl.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Same here, weather report has it in the 80's and 90's into next weekend. A couple of hour in the early morning to do stuff, then back inside for the day. I wish I could save some of this for February.


----------



## Copchick

One of the best things about summer is listening to the locusts. I'm grilling some shrimp and bacon wrapped peppers enjoying the sounds of summer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mmmmmm, shrimp and bacon! What time is dinner, CC?:jol:


----------



## Copchick

^ Lol! Oh sorry, I didn't see your post until AFTER I ate them all.


----------



## RoxyBlue

C'est la vie

Since Copchick ate all the bacon and shrimp, I was forced to cook up some sliced mushrooms in butter with a little nutmeg and tarragon, toss in some leftover chicken, mix in a litlle half & half and sour cream, then serve it over rice. Very tasty


----------



## Goblin

My nephew bought a new riding mower and he gave us his old one! He
put a new blade and belt on it. The one we had had broke down and
couldn't be fixed so we had to use a push motor!

:ninja: Hee! Hee! All alone and feeling wicked! Let loose the flying monkeys!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^What's up with that whole, "stick your foot out of the covers to get cool" thing?? I do that all the time.

And Copchick, those shrimp sound yummy! BTW, I have a great recipe for Mexican Street Corn W/Avocado that is fantastic. You only heat up one pan so it's not as if you are getting the whole kitchen hot. I will post it in the recipe section. It is total YUM!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looking at temperatures well into the 90s, with Real Feel in the 100s, for the rest of the week. Thank God for air conditioning, 'cause I am so NOT a hot weather girl. I do, however, have a good friend who is perpetually cold who might actually be enjoying life right now:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frank the weather cat just came in and said it was raining and storming and booming.


----------



## Hairazor

Duck! It's a flying monkey!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:^I think it's ugly everywhere Roxy. :undecidekin:My dogs don't even want to go outside. Moti lays down on the kitchen floor, right in front of the vent and lets the air blow on her. It's wicked hot out today. Heat index around 105...and the air is hot and HUMID!!! Forget about even trying to have good hair today.


And that, dear Pumpkin is why I got a mohawk and have a nice sized selection of bandannas and why I bought a hat. Too hot for Rapunzel hair. :lolkin: The only down side is that i can't use anything less then hair cement if i do decide to put it up. Try and use muse in this hot weather and you'll have a slimy situation rolling down your neck. :googly:


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Well, its 9:00pm and its till 100 degrees here in fabulous Las Vegas. At least its a dry heat. Ugh. Is it fall yet? oh wait, that comes sometime in December here.


----------



## Goblin

1 am and it's 80 degrees outside! At 10 pm it was 90!


----------



## Goblin

(singing)

Here we come........
flying down your street
Get the loudest screams
from everyone we meet!

Hey! Hey! 
We're the flying monkeys.........
And we just like to monkey around
Just listen to all the screaming
And you'll know we're around!

We go wherever we want to 
Do what we like to do
We don't have time to get restless
There's always somebody new

Hey, hey, 
we're the flying monkeys
And we just like to monkey around
Just listen to your screaming.........
And you'll know we're around!


Any time, 
Or anywhere
Just look over your shoulder
Guess what'll be standing there!

Hey, hey, 
we're the flying monkeys
You never know where we'll be found
So you'd better get ready
Cause we're comin' to your town!

Muhahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Flying Monkees


----------



## Hairazor

How hot is it?


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm throwing in the towel for this year's halloween. There's just too much going on and money is tied up in medical and lawyer stuff. It will be very weird just doing a graveyard.

On the up side, there's more time to create Revenge of the Mummy for next year!


----------



## Hairazor

It's a bummer when life gets in the way of Halloween ^ but at least a graveyard


----------



## RoxyBlue

So sorry about the life issues, Haunti There's definitely something to be said for doing a graveyard as a change of pace, though, and now you have a more leisurely schedule for the revenge of the mummy:jol:


----------



## Goblin

That's about all I do anymore is a graveyard. Money and the shop I worked at
went under I no longer have acess to the tools and equipment I once had. I add
stuff to it when I can. Back at Christmas my brother got one of those laser 
projectors that projects lights and images. Couldn't use it Christmas cause it was
raining. We're gonna us it Halloween with the graveyard this year.......watch it
rain!

Speaking of my brother, today is his 61st birthday! He is the youngest of the eight
kids! He and my younger sister have birthdays in July. She turned 64 on July 15th.
Ronnie, the oldest will turn 80 in April! Momma was born in 1910 and never looked 
her age! She once fooled one of those "Guess your age" guys at the Amusement
park. He guessed 82 and she was 91!


----------



## Zurgh

2016 again? Time travel is weird. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That means you have a second chance to fix anything that needs fixing

July 28 is National Milk Chocolate Day. Personally I prefer dark chocolate - less sugar and more chocolaty goodness:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

You sure its not chocolate milk day?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Whatever floats your boat, BD I'm sure Frank the Cat would like it to be Chocolate Covered Sardines Day, with our without the milk:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ Frank doesnt like chocolate and I am not sure about sardines, I will have to see about that. He doesnt care for salmon though. Pizza sause and cheese are ok and a little pizza crust. And roast beef from my Arbys sandwich. He is here now waiting for his tuna, I have to go now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My cat Rachel loved port wine cheese. She would sit waiting expectantly whenever I was having cheese and crackers, and gently tap me with her paw if I tried to ignore her:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frank doesn't do "waiting expectantly". It's more like "what da'ya got there".


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## RoxyBlue

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...e-6342-86676/206802721?keyword=skeleton+horse

Check out the skellie horse at Home Depot. If we had room in the yard (and storage) for a hearse, we might seriously consider getting one of these beauties:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Oh wow, want one ^


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I've always dreaded the day I had to send my baby boy Bruiser over the rainbow bridge. He was just so sick and I didn't have the funds to pay for his continued care. This was the only viable option, to put him to sleep. My heart is still twisting in my chest. I keep looking over at his blankets, half expecting to see the lump that indicates where he's sleeping.

But I know he's not there any more. He's gone over the rainbow bridge. I know he's no longer in pain and he's playing around and thoroughly enjoying himself. I know I made the right choice, but Death is still the most painful intruder.


----------



## Hairazor

So so sorry for your loss DarkA, it is never easy even when it is for the best.


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...e-6342-86676/206802721?keyword=skeleton+horse
> 
> Check out the skellie horse at Home Depot. If we had room in the yard (and storage) for a hearse, we might seriously consider getting one of these beauties:jol:


Have to keep an eye on that for after Halloween sales


----------



## Wyatt Furr

RoxyBlue said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...e-6342-86676/206802721?keyword=skeleton+horse
> 
> Check out the skellie horse at Home Depot. If we had room in the yard (and storage) for a hearse, we might seriously consider getting one of these beauties:jol:


This would fit in quite well in Vulture Hill......But, where would I store it. I'll figure that out later....


----------



## spinwitch

Dark Angel 27 said:


> I've always dreaded the day I had to send my baby boy Bruiser over the rainbow bridge. He was just so sick and I didn't have the funds to pay for his continued care. This was the only viable option, to put him to sleep. My heart is still twisting in my chest. I keep looking over at his blankets, half expecting to see the lump that indicates where he's sleeping.
> 
> But I know he's not there any more. He's gone over the rainbow bridge. I know he's no longer in pain and he's playing around and thoroughly enjoying himself. I know I made the right choice, but Death is still the most painful intruder.


And sometimes even having the funds doesn't help--it just prolongs the decision. The hurt you're feeling now is the reflection of how much joy you took in him. Breathe through it, cry all you want, and eventually the pain will fade but the memory of the joy is yours forever.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:frownkin: So sorry for your loss DA. I know just how you feel having had to do the same thing with five of my beloved dogs. The only thing I can say is remember the good times and what a lovely life Bruiser had with you. There are plenty of dogs to play with where he is now, and he is young and healthy again.


----------



## Hairazor

The High School drama coach borrowed 3 of my skeleton costumes for the fall play and wants a full size skellie when rehearsals start. 

On another note, my Halloween Haven catalog just came today, YAY


----------



## Pumpkin5

^:jol:That means mine should too! Yay! Thanks Jan!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know how painful it is to make that final decision for an animal you love, DA. It's one we all have to face whenever we take another creature into our lives and hearts, and it's as much an act of love and caring as everything else you've given him in the time he shared with you.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:I hate ears....there....I said it.... I don't have any luck when it comes to making them....tongues I can do...noses? A cinch...but ears??? I just hate them...


----------



## Goblin

Sorry about the loss of your pet DA. Luckily I have not had to make that 
decision concerning a pet so far.

I was in Save a lot Friday afternoon and a woman bumped her cart against
the bottom shelf containing 2 liter bottles of Coke. All them fell backwards
into the shelf, one fell out into the floor and started rolling. The woman just
kept on walking like nothing happened! I stopped the rolling bottle with my
foot and went to pick it up.......and pinched a nerve in my lower back! My
back has been hurting all weekend! That's the bad thing about being 65 and
diabetic........you're slower to heal!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I hear ya Goby, I do my best not to have to pick up anything off the floor. I'm going to have to get the 3 gallon jugs for my water cooler, the 5 gal. are just to heavy anymore. And I don't pick up pennies of the ground either, maybe quarters. It's either to hot or to cold or to humid anymore. My world is growing smaller.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^As long as you have access to HauntForum, your world will never be small. Here you can talk to people as far away as Australia:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Do I have the best "ladies" in the world, my first customer this morning brought me this:


----------



## Spooky1

DA, so sorry to hear about Bruiser. You gave him a home, family and love and were with him till the end. That's what we all hope for. He'll be with you as long as you remember him.


----------



## spinwitch

I just received a shipment of about 2000 red worms (food for my young armadillos--a lot cheaper than the bait store). But now I can't stop singing "Red Wrigglers, the Cadillac of worms!"

anyone else remember that?


----------



## Goblin

Watching The Ghost and Mr. Chicken!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The tree trimming people were out in force this morning. Dodging county employees on the roads sure helps keep you alert


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well its fish tank cleaning day, scuba gear on, here we go.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Watch out for the piranhas.


----------



## Evil Queen

Hi everybody! I've just spent 3 days in the hospital with diabetic ketoacidosis. Boy wasn't that a thrill! Anyhoo it's good to be back among my forum friends, with a little less sugar in my blood.


----------



## Hairazor

Ouch ^ glad you're better


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad you're out of the hospital, EQ. It's much more fun to be here :jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Welcome Back EQ....it's not the same here without you.


----------



## spinwitch

You know how it's fun to spot actors in old films when they just had bit parts? Like in the giant ant movie "Them" when Leonard Nimoy is on for about 5 seconds delivering a message>

Well, if you're ever poncey enough to watch the 1948 version of "Hamlet" with Laurence Olivier, one of the soldiers in the background--just standing there, holding a pikestaff, is a 20-something, in his first film . . . . Christopher Lee.


----------



## scareme

My sister-in-law made me this walker apron in Halloween material. So cute. I'm getting the boot taken off my right leg. But still no signs of healing in my left foot, even though I've been using the bone growth stimulator for two months now. I've had cadaver paste used on my jaw twice now, with really good results. They might consider that for my foot. Pretty soon I'll have enough replacement parts I won't know who I am.


----------



## Hairazor

What a nice S-I-L, that's right on for a haunter. Tell them if they are going to give you replacement parts they better work right


----------



## Evil Queen

Thanks guys, it is good to be back.
That is a cute walker pouch. 
Hmmmm cadaver paste....I wonder how that would be on toast.


----------



## Zurgh

Evil Queen said:


> Hmmmm cadaver paste....I wonder how that would be on toast.


Better than corps cream on a bagel but not as good as dead spread on a baguette.


----------



## Evil Queen

Hahahahaha!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You go, girl!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Evil Queen said:


> Hi everybody! I've just spent 3 days in the hospital with diabetic ketoacidosis. Boy wasn't that a thrill! Anyhoo it's good to be back among my forum friends, with a little less sugar in my blood.


UGh, I've been there before. It was a little over a year ago that I was in the ER for that same ailment. No fun at all! I'm glad your back!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hey guys, thanks for all the kind words and messages. It's been almost a week now and the pain has finally started to fade. I'm feeling better now too and found a way to close the Bruiser chapter of my life. I put together a shadow box. 









Now that it's done, I'm putting all the love and care into taking care of my Jack-O-Lantern. I'm now doing everything I can to keep him healthy and happy. I'm buying better dog food for Jack and walking him as often as I can and even plan to make him an epic costume for Halloween. I'm thinking maybe the fur lined doggy cape I saw in the pattern book at Hobby Lobby! I'm turning into one of those Pet Mom's who dress their dogs, but it's the only way I can think of to move on.


----------



## Goblin

Welcome Back EQ!
Nice apron, Scareme!
Glad you're feeling better DA!

The city never ceases to amaze me! Leaky water line along side of the 
road.......six men stood watching one man digging! One man digging in
our yard and there is no water lines there! And then.....after it was all
done.......everyone left that same one man to fill in the holes all by
himself!


----------



## Copchick

EQ - glad to hear you're back and feeling better. It sucks to be in the hospital.

Scareme - Nice pouch! What a nice SIL to make it special for you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A sweet tribute to Bruiser, DA

I've been at work for well over an hour and finally can start actually doing something after having to download and install updates, reboot the computer after installing the updates, then reboot the computer again because my accounting program was acting up. I love how computers have made the workplace SOOOO much more efficient.


----------



## Hairazor

Such a nice tribute for Bruiser DarkA


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> I've been at work for well over an hour and finally can start actually doing something after having to download and install updates, reboot the computer after installing the updates, then reboot the computer again because my accounting program was acting up. I love how computers have made the workplace SOOOO much more efficient.


Ain't that the truth! Our computers at work so frustrating. We have so many different programs we have to use and when "they" do updates to the system, sometimes they are no longer compatible. This is a big slow down when you have to call the computer people to fix it. You know how easy at home you can update Java? Well, here at our department, you need an administrator to update it. Yep, slow down. I've said "they" need to get a group of students at Carnegie Mellon University (known for the computer geniuses) who want to do a class project and get our computer system and programs all working happily together.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, I am the only one here, now's my chance. hee heeee, muhahahahaaaa

Other news, I stepped out side to see how humid it is and a fish swam by.
Mmmmm that's a yes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who left all these dead fish in here?!?!?


----------



## deadSusan

Hello Unstructured Thoughts gang! 
What is your take on the creepy clown with black balloons wondering the streets of Green Bay? 
Political statement? Performance artist? Practical joker? Unstable? Or a HauntForum member anxious for Halloween?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Had to look that one up since I hadn't heard about it:

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...-black-balloons-wandering-wisconsin/88063684/

There's a Facebook page about him, so it could well be an attention-getter.


----------



## Copchick

I love the Green Bay clown story. If I would get a call for a creepy clown wondering around, I would have to get my picture taken with him for sure!


----------



## Goblin

Have you ever noticed in the newspaper that everyone dies alphabetically? :googly:

Pouring rain the whole time my brother and I were grocery shopping today!
Heavy rain too, the front yard looks like a small pond!

Hmmmmmm.......All alone and feeling wicked! What sort of mischief can I
get into? I know...........I'll release 5,000 enraged turkeys on the forum!
Gobble gobble you all!

Ahhhhhhh the fun never stops!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dammit, there's turkey poop everywhere now!


----------



## Goblin

Apparently I didn't release enough.......Here's 5000 more!


----------



## Hairazor

All that turkey poo makes this like a big old messy slip and slide, dang


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dammit, Goblin, we're putting you on KP duty for the rest of the week! And round up all these crazy turkeys while you're at it:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

The creatures lurking about the forum say thanks for the turkeys, they were delicious.:zombie:


----------



## Copchick

Maybe the turkey's will stay for Thanksgiving? 

It's a gorgeous day here in the 'burgh. Jackie is in the dog pen and the rabbit is in her condo. The cats want no part of being outside. As for me, a little more time on the computer and I'm going outside myself and do some yard work.


----------



## jdubbya

It's starting to feel like autumn. Still warm and humid but there seems to be a notable change in the air that comes with August. We were out cutting down some of the summer perennials that have seen better days. The daisies and bee balm are done. The black eyed susans are still kicking. You can hear the cicadas. School starts up in a a little over two weeks. Just a feel in the air that only grows as the month passes. I've read where it's going to be a warm fall this year but I really can't wait for it and the things that go along with it.


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Dammit, Goblin, we're putting you on KP duty for the rest of the week! And round up all these crazy turkeys while you're at it:googly:


Hee Hee! I can recall all the turkeys with my trusty Silent Turkey Whistle! As
for the poop..... my gremlins are cleaning that up as we I speak!


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 said:


> The creatures lurking about the forum say thanks for the turkeys, they were delicious.:zombie:


They're Goblin Turkeys......You no longer have any creatures lurking about
the forum! :devil:


----------



## Goblin

Copchick said:


> Maybe the turkey's will stay for Thanksgiving?
> 
> It's a gorgeous day here in the 'burgh. Jackie is in the dog pen and the rabbit is in her condo. The cats want no part of being outside. As for me, a little more time on the computer and I'm going outside myself and do some yard work.


How much do you pay your yard to work?


----------



## Goblin

Four weeks from today is Labor Day! 8 weeks after that is Halloween!

My younger sister, Virginia is going through what my younger brother, Rickey and I
learned back in 1999, lol! Vacations get to be boring until you see it all over again
through a child's eyes! For Virginia it is her 4 year old granddaughter Thea! for Rickey
and I it was our 3 year old niece Raven! We took her to Myrtle Beach for the first time
in 1999. She seen the swimming pool......WOW! Saw the ocean.......WOW! Took her
to the amusement park......Wow! Raven's 20 this month but I will always remember
the look in here eyes that vacation.

Virginia and her husband are gonna take Thea to The Land of Oz at Beech Mountain,
NC in September! I've been there in the early 70's. it later closed and re-opened this
year. Now, Dorothy herself takes the kids on a tour of the yellow brick road!

I hope they remember to film all of it like I did Raven's first vacation, because one
day you'll look around and they'll be grown!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^The other nice thing about taking kids places is that you can act goofy with them in public and people think it's charming. Without the kids, people would look at you strangely


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I love to laugh...loud and long and clear! I love to laugh; its getting worse every year!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Classic Mary Poppins!


----------



## Spooky1

Voting is active for the prop contest from today through August 14th, so please vote. You can vote for up to 3 entries.


----------



## Copchick

Sigh...I've finished my resume, a cover letter and the entire application for a state job. I'm going to let two people look them over and see if I should tweak anything before I send them out. 

I have completed 23 years with the city and more than 8 years as a supervisor. I absolutely love my job. It isn't the crimes of violence against officers that has me wanting a new job, it's the constant BS that's going on in the upper echelon. I've done everything that's been asked of me, I've kept morale up when officers were having a really hard time, and I am a very good supervisor. I'm thinking I need a change of venue; still law enforcement, just a change of scenery. I never thought I'd say I wanted to retire from my job. I used to say they would have to take me out kicking and screaming. I'm just done. I'm sick of the BS. If I can't control what goes on around me, then it's me that needs to make the change. It's a shame really, they're going to lose alot of good experienced people. We'll see how it plays out. Sigh...deep breath.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear about the work issues, CC. It sucks that other people's crap has to interfere with another person's joy in their career, but it happens all too often. Making a change will be tough, but if you feel you have no control over what's going on around you, then you're doing the right thing by looking elsewhere.


----------



## Hairazor

Dang Copchick, sorry to hear about issues, anywhere you end up will be lucky to have you


----------



## scareme

Sorry to hear that Copchick. They aren't going to realize what they've lost until after you're gone.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Classic Mary Poppins!


Hahaha! I knew you'd get it!

Copchick, I'm so sorry that you have to go through all this BS. *hugs*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just want to give everyone a heads up that tomorrow is Lazy Day, in the event I'm too lazy to post about it tomorrow:googly:


----------



## Copchick

^ Ha, ha! I guess painting my bathroom disqualifies me from participating. 

Thanks for kind words and support, forum friends.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Remember Devil's Chariot's cauldron creep? Someone apparently went commercial with a version of it:

http://www.trendyhalloween.com/Life-Sized-Cauldron-Creeper-Animated-Prop-P24315.aspx#.V6qC4Hj3arU


----------



## Hauntiholik

It happens every year.


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Birthday DA!

Sorry about the crap you're getting at work CC.


----------



## Goblin

Sorry about the problems at work CC

It's been in the 90's during the day but at night it's getting down in the 70's!
Last night it was 69 degrees. Of course, the first day of Autumn is 6 weeks
from Thursday!

I'm watching a remake of a 50's sci-fi movie "The Day the world ended"
The original was a whole lot better!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Remember Devil's Chariot's cauldron creep? Someone apparently went commercial with a version of it:
> 
> http://www.trendyhalloween.com/Life-Sized-Cauldron-Creeper-Animated-Prop-P24315.aspx#.V6qC4Hj3arU


Is that even legal? Can the big companies actually take our ideas like that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Anything put out for public view is liable to be copied if there's a chance someone can make money from it. Technically, it's not legal, but it still happens. There is a good article that discusses the pros and cons of registering artwork here:

http://www.artbusiness.com/register_and_copyright_art_for_artists.html

Of course, we copy from each other all the time but generally not for money  We saw a number of sites carrying this cauldron creeper as "new". I think the original cauldron creep is a much better looking prop, personally, and can be made for a whole lot less than what's being asked by the retailers for their version:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Generally most props you see for sale you can make for a whole lot less and be a better quality. Often I see props for sale and they are priced at about $200 and not have more then $25 of materials. So I may shop for ideas, but I build it myself and save a lot of money.


----------



## Spooky1

If you add the cost of your time building a prop to materials cost, it may be cheaper to buy. But we haunters enjoy what we do (even those frustrating builds that just don't want to work quite right).


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hmmm, so just how much do haunters get paid and hour and where to I sign up and is there a medical plan?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Six bats per hour and free medical care after you donate your body to science

Must be something going on in California - several recent new members here are registering from there.


----------



## deadSusan

This is a nice wreath...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Yes it is!!!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Zurgh

Yes goblin. It's okay to summon spirits at age 8 with an Ouija board, but you still must be 21 to consume them. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ouija boards are evil, like Facebook:googly:

Is it fall yet?


----------



## Spooky1

There are 560 active members currently, and only 18 have voted in the prop contest. Lets get voting folks! :googly::tonguekin:

Thanks to those who have already voted!:biggrinkin:

Voting ends on Sunday August 14th, 2016!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ahh yes, another day here on the surface of the sun.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it the weekend yet?:googly:


----------



## scareme

It's always the weekend around here.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

So, this weekend is the Hogwarts arts and crafts festival at a near by mall. I've decided to go...as usual when a con comes around, I'm on a shoe-string budget and having to come up with some kind of outfit to wear, and I'm pretty happy with myself. 
As usual when it come to that wonderfully magic/dangerous school. I'm unabashedly a member of Slytherin. (the sorting hat lied. Stupid thing tried to sort me into Hufflepuff:finger LOL. So, I'm going to be doing a tribute to the house of snakes. I've gotten a few ideas, not to mention I found a pair of snake print leggings which is perfect for what I want. I'll post pics when I put it all together!


----------



## Hairazor

Oh yes, please, pics ^


----------



## Zurgh

Took all three cats into the vet yesterday. They were amazingly behaved and mellow, no one even died this time... not even mass bloodshed... nary even a drop! May take a hand truck/dolly next time, as their carriers form a nice "cat stack"... sure they won't like that, as they all cried during the car ride both ways.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

LOL poor critters! How did you put up with all the crying from all three cats. Loud music maybe?


----------



## Copchick

Ha, ha! I can't imagine 3 cats wailing in a car. I can only deal with one at a time; and that's enough for me.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Letting the cat play in the carriers or use them as sleeping places will help them get use to the idea of being in them and not fearing them because they are different and strange. Going for short rides should help them lose the fear of traveling. This helps with both dog or cats and should help reduce their stress.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We've had an 85 pound dog, a 45 pound dog, and now a 55 pound dog, and any one of those could (and can) be taken to the vet by one person. Our 10 pound cat was a two-person job. Hardest part was catching her to get her out of the house. Once in the car, she held still and also cried all the way to the vet's office. I'll give her credit, though, because you could do anything to her on the exam table as long as I was standing there. The only time she caused major bloodshed was when we left her for a dental cleaning and one of the techs had to get her out of the holding cage. Apparently it was not a pretty sight afterwards.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

And while we're on the subject....
This is a recent picture of JackOLantern during a pretty bad thunderstorm. The look on his face is priceless. When he's scared, he crawls into my lap. It doesn't matter what I'm doing, he's more important. :lolkin:


----------



## Zurgh

No music, DA. Just spoke softly to them as they all cried "Why, daddy, why?" Was a necessary evil to keep the kitties healthy. Rather get it all over and done with in one shot than go through that three times. Now, they are back to "normal?":googly:


----------



## Hairazor

So believe that's ^ normal for you.

Years ago I had a cat that LOVED to ride in the car. Anyone who opened a car door, he jumped right in.


----------



## Bone Dancer

When I get home and Frank is in the yard he will walk (not run ) over to greet me and I will let him jump into the van and let him sniff around for a bit. I think that helps when he goes to the vet (which is not often). I think it cuts down on the panic.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of cats at the vet:


----------



## DandyBrit

My sisters male cat used to go to the toilet when he was in the carrier and put into a car - you had to have the window down so you didn't throw up it was so bad.


----------



## Spooky1

Forum seems to be acting up. Running real slow.


----------



## spinwitch

To make it easier to keep track of when the cats get their shots, we get them all at the same time. Seven cats in carriers in the car is quite the cat chorus! What's priceless is the look on the other patient's faces as we keep dragging in carriers and building a cat condo.


----------



## scareme

Dandy Brit, I had a cat just like your sister's cat. It was like she was saying, if you are going to put me in this car, this is what you'll get. OMG it would gag you. And after the scratching hell you got at the vets, the one giving her a bath when we got home was even worse. 

spinwitch, Seven cats? I can hardly handle one. You're a saint.


----------



## Spooky1

Yeah, the forum is working again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And it's, like, really, really HOT outside.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Rained here most of last night and some this morning, so now it can warm up and get humid. This summer has been a total wash out for me, to hot and humid to get out and work on anything. I hope it cools down in September.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Spooky1 said:


> Yeah, the forum is working again!


:undecidekin:Wow...I was cussing my computer all morning...ha, ha.


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> And it's, like, really, really HOT outside.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Reminds me of a poem I read years ago called "Hell in Texas". One of the lines about the conditions there was "too hot for the devil and too hot for men"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:You do all realize that we are all ridiculously spoiled.... Fifty or so years ago AC was like a rich person's thing....now we are so spoiled by it. I admit, I myself melt if I walk out in 90 degree weather.... What ever happened to the summers spent playing in the brutal heat and cooling off with a garden hose????


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Reminds me of a poem I read years ago called "Hell in Texas". One of the lines about the conditions there was "too hot for the devil and too hot for men"


Too hot for the Devil and To hot for men....and way too hot for me. 

August is the worst month in my opinion. The only good day is my birthday. it's supposed to rain tomorrow, so that should make things a little cooler for a few days.

And Pumpkin, I do indeed know what it's like to go without AC. It wasn't that long ago, that we had to go without it for like a week or two. Thankfully Dad had the funds to get a new AC unit installed. It's such a relief after having to be out in the sun.


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:You do all realize that we are all ridiculously spoiled.... Fifty or so years ago AC was like a rich person's thing....now we are so spoiled by it. I admit, I myself melt if I walk out in 90 degree weather.... What ever happened to the summers spent playing in the brutal heat and cooling off with a garden hose????


You mean something like this?


----------



## Goblin

When I was growing up there wasn't any air conditioners, just box fans, shade trees, 
and the old swimming hole!

16 years ago was our last vacation with Momma. It got too hard for her to make the
trip anymore! She wanted to go the big mall but she knew she couldn't walk through it
so my brother Rickey and got her wheelchair and took her through the mall! Every
shop on both floors. We bought her anything she wanted. She said that was her favorite
memory of the trip! lol. Two years later she passed away. 


Last Friday Dollar General Marketplace had their Halloween candy out! This Friday they
started putting out their Halloween stuff. Seen small boxes made like coffins with
Halloween pictures on them for a dollar I'm gonna get.


----------



## scareme

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:You do all realize that we are all ridiculously spoiled.... Fifty or so years ago AC was like a rich person's thing....now we are so spoiled by it. I admit, I myself melt if I walk out in 90 degree weather.... What ever happened to the summers spent playing in the brutal heat and cooling off with a garden hose????


When my cousins got an AC, I asked my Mom if we could get it too. She told me brick houses didn't need AC. She told me the bricks absorb the heat and the house stayed cooler. I didn't ask her why we opened windows letting the hot air in. I went through my early life thinking brick houses don't need AC, because my Mom wouldn't tell me a lie (why didn't I remember about Santa ant the Easter Bunny). When I pointed out a few brick houses that had AC, she told me they were just sissies. And so her house went without AC until about 10 years ago when her Dr. insisted she get one for her health. She wouldn't use it until us kids got on to her. I was at her house one day and I said, I thought you had the AC on. She said I do. But Mom, all the windows are open. She said she liked the fresh air better so she kept the windows open, but ran the AC like she promised us kids she would. I guess it's true, you can't teach an old dog new tricks. :0


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was born in Texas and back then all you had for cooling was maybe a window AC unit. When we moved to California, that house had no AC (not that it got particularly hot in La Mesa). Houses we lived in when we moved to Ohio had no central AC, but they did have deep porches you could sit on during the summer to stay cool.

First home I lived in that had central air was the townhome I bought after I moved to Maryland. Our current house has it and I consider it an essential feature since I'm not a hot weather kind of girl


----------



## Bone Dancer

I got a small ac unite for the bedroom, best money I ever spent.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Seems like this is the year of the skeletons for Halloween.


----------



## spinwitch

Sigh. The hardest part of being a foster mom to wild critters is that moment that you walk out of their pen and leave the door open. My little armadillos immediately popped out and went happily exploring while I stood there sniffling. I'm really going to miss those little guys.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just goes to show you can be an empty nester even when you don't have kids.

Just read a very funny story on Facebook about someone whose puppy pooped on the rug in her living room in the middle of the night, right before her Roomba started its nightly cleaning cycle. Apparently Roombas are very effective at spreading poop, not so good at actually removing it.


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ seen that, way funny. Makes me wonder if they still have the roombas.

wow, it only got to 78 today, wonder if its going to snow tonight?


----------



## spinwitch

It had a full warranty, so they were able to return it and get a replacement. They did clean it up before returning it.


----------



## Spooky1

Serious thunderstorm just came through. We needed the rain, but didn't need a stream in our back yard.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Couple more felties soon to make their debut here.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Bone Dancer said:


> ^ seen that, way funny. Makes me wonder if they still have the roombas.
> 
> wow, it only got to 78 today, wonder if its going to snow tonight?


Actually, yes they do. I was at best buy the other day and they had em on the shelves.


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 said:


> Serious thunderstorm just came through. We needed the rain, but didn't need a stream in our back yard.


We had one a week ago and the front yard looked like it had a small
pond in it!


----------



## Goblin

100 degrees........and it's just 10 am!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tree came down in the parking lot right across from the end of our building, blocking the driveway to the lower level of the parking area and offices. It's been leaning in our general direction for a while, so it was just a matter of time before a storm (such as the one we had yesterday) helped it lie down completely.

Wonder how long before our oh-so-efficient property manager will have it cleared? :jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I set out to have a small adventure today and because i'm a weirdo that meant going to Hobby Lobby. :lolkin: When I got there, i saw to my ever lasting joy that the Halloween stuff was up. I couldn't have stopped my little happy dance if I tried...the lady stocking the aisle gave me a funny look. :googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

I must admit, I enjoy seeing that look of wonder and disbelief on the face of non-haunters. That look of "what is wrong with you?", generally followed by a shaking of the head has they walk away. And then I think to myself "good, my job is done here"


----------



## scareme

Or. as I told the lady giving me the stink eye at Big Lots, You can never have to many rats.


----------



## Hauntiholik

All of the Halloween stuff is out at the Michael's near me. I'm pretty depressed - I didn't want any of it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think there is as much glitter this year at Michaels.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hauntiholik said:


> All of the Halloween stuff is out at the Michael's near me. I'm pretty depressed - I didn't want any of it.


I have found that to be the case for me as well over the last few years.
That or I look at something and say, "I can build that for a whole lot less".
Frankly, I go looking for ideas, rather then items. 
Maybe I am getting to be an "old" haunter.


----------



## Spooky1

I noticed the prices have been creeping up at Michael's. A foam skull is now $7.99. Need to be sure to use the 40% coupons for purchases.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I know this post probably doesn't need to go here (so move it if you need to) but a head's up haunters, Blacklight.com is running a promotion for 10% off if you use promo code 
ABC123. Hey, 10% is 10% and it's running until the 22nd.


----------



## Copchick

I went to Hobby Lobby for the first time last Friday. It's way on the other side of town so a friend and I took a trip. All of the halloween and fall things were 40% off without a coupon. They had their Funkins out and I picked up a giant one at the 40% off rate. I got a large one too, in case I decide to use it as a prop head. I think the giant one I'll paint and texture to look like a real one. Not sure if I want to carve it. I'll have to find the perfect jol face. 

I wish there were another 12 hours in a day. It seems I can't get anything done for halloween.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Bone Dancer said:


> I must admit, I enjoy seeing that look of wonder and disbelief on the face of non-haunters. That look of "what is wrong with you?", generally followed by a shaking of the head has they walk away. And then I think to myself "good, my job is done here"


Oh yes, I've done that too but on purpose. I saw this normal family walking towards me at the Spirit so I started having a one sided conversation with those latex bat props. I must have been really convincing because the look on their face was priceless as they slowly backed away.


----------



## Zurgh

On the subject of heat, I have been trying out some "science magic". Bought some moisture wicking and cooling compression tights and shirts. (yes, I'm now a super hero under my clothes :googly They work very well at keeping one cool and dry in the heat. Very well, in fact. Thank you science magic!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh, ya goof

Abby caught a bunny in the yard last night and was quite delighted with her new "toy". Unfortunately, it was not such a good experience for the bunny. We don't have any shortage of rabbits, but we still felt bad for it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I sometimes wonder what happened when someone who used to post regularly quietly fades away. Some of them end up using Facebook as their sole location for posting about their Halloween stuff as well as family and friend stuff - logical, because you can efficiently notify everyone in your circle at the same time - but I still miss them when they're not here.


----------



## Zurgh

I blame the oatmen. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those nefarious oatmen! Is there no limit to their evil ways?:googly:

Just got this from a friend - 1960s hits renamed to match the needs of the aging baby boomers:


Herman's Hermits - Mrs. Brown, You've Got a Lovely Walker

Ringo Starr - I Get By With A Little Help From Depends

The Bee Gees - How Can You Mend A Broken Hip? 

Roberta Flack - The First Time Ever I Forgot Your Face

Johnny Nash - I Can't See Clearly Now 

Paul Simon - Fifty Ways To Lose Your Liver 

The Commodores - Once, Twice, Three Times To The Bathroom

Procol Harem - A Whiter Shade Of Hair

Leo Sayer - You Make Me Feel Like Napping 

The Temptations - Papa's Got A Kidney Stone

Abba - Denture Queen 

Tony Orlando - Knock 3 Times On The Ceiling If You Hear Me Fall 

Helen Reddy - I Am Woman; Hear Me Snore

Leslie Gore - It's My Procedure, and I'll Cry If I Want To 

Willie Nelson - On the Commode Again


----------



## scareme

Those are really funny. Your friend is quite talented.

I know what you mean about people disappearing. Some times I read an old post and think, what has happened to them. They used to post all the time. I'll check their home page and they haven't logged in in two or three years. Things that make you go Hummm.

Wow Copchick! A giant funkin. You must have had to mortgage the house for that. Even at 40% off I couldn't afford that. But they're well worth it I'm told.


----------



## Copchick

I know, Scareme, I had to work two extra shifts!!!


----------



## Goblin

I once had a puppy like this that chewed the wire to one of my stero speakers
into! Luckily I worked in a electric motor repair shop and was able to splice
the wire back together!

The local KFC is having problems with dozens of wild geese wandering around
their parking lot! That's what you get when you have your resteraunt next to
the river! Could be worse, could be snakes!

When my brother and I go grocery shopping on Fridays we get some hot dogs
and MacDonald's fries for lunch. We park in the shopping center parking to eat
and all these little birds gather and bum French fries. After awhile they are 
joined by larger birds! Sometimes it's crows, sometimes it's seagulls! It's an
interesting story about the seagulls! Back in the 50's a big hurricane hit the
North Carolina Coast and several of the seagulls fled inland and wound up at
Smith Mountain Lake! They found plenty of food there and decided to stay!
Needless to say......They multiplied! Mostly they stay at the lake, but sometimes 
they go roaming and wind up here! They like Walmart because the customers will 
get the big bags of cheese doodles and feed them!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I'm sorry ... I'm one of those who hasn't posted in a while. We redecorated (gutted) the master bathroom, and it's been quite a project. Nothing makes you see how crappily built your home is better than taking it apart. It turned out very nice, though.

And I'm afraid my mind has been elsewhere, too. My Mom has cancer, and after hearing the diagnosis and all the options and their consequences, she's decided to just let it play out. I'll be going out to visit (Seattle) at the end of September ... her 82nd Birthday.

She said she's been going through her stuff, and wanted me to have a couple of old nighties she's had since forever. (I know ... ewww) But then she said she thought I could use them for ghosts, or to dress a spooky corpse for my Halloween props. Now you see where I get it from ...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:frownkinr M, I am so sorry to hear your sad news. I admire your Mother's spirit and I totally love that she wants you to use her old dressing gowns for your ghosts in your haunt. She sounds like one in a million.


----------



## Evil Queen

Dr. M sorry to hear the cancer monster has found your mom, I'm glad she has decided to deal with it on her own terms. She's a real treasure to think of you and what you love at such a difficult time. She is a warrior.


----------



## Hairazor

Dr.M, I wish for your Mom peace and comfort. What a trooper to see how she is thinking ahead for you


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cancer sucks.

Having been through cancer treatments myself, and been through the final stages with Spooky1's parents, I can sympathize with and understand the choice she's made, Doc. The fact that she is able to make that choice herself and can decide how best to get her ducks in a row as things play out is a great blessing. 

The story about her donating some nighties for use in your haunt is bittersweet but utterly charming. She's adding a little piece of herself to something you love.


----------



## spinwitch

Dr. M.--so nice that your mother wants to connect with you on that level--you have to use those nighties!

When my mother passed, I dressed in in one of her favorite house robes that I had made for her--with a Day of the Dead print--all dancing skeletons and big hats and party time. The properly staid and serious people from the funeral home who came to get her couldn't hold back a giggle when I turned down the sheet. I think she would have liked that.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mmmm 67 degrees, but a bit rainy. Still its cooler.
Hope this weather makes it to you folks in the east.


----------



## spinwitch

Bone Dancer said:


> Mmmm 67 degrees, but a bit rainy. Still its cooler.
> Hope this weather makes it to you folks in the east.


Brag brag brag.

For once the temps are down to the 80's but it's 94% humidity so not exactly comfortable.

Otherwise, for the last two months solid we've hit heat indices of over 100 (and the occasional real temp of over 100) and I'm just over it. I come home from my (outside) job and I'm just knackered--got no energy to do anything.

Come on fall!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:I'm right there with you SW, it is brutal around here. There is supposedly "a cold front" moving in next week so highs in the high 80's low 90's which doesn't sound anything like "a cold front" to me, but the lows at night will be in the 60's which is a far cry from the 80's at night which has been all of July and August. I just am praying for some cooler temps and even 88 sounds cool to me now. I'm tired of taking three or four showers a day and we won't even talk about the state of my hair in all this humidity.


----------



## spinwitch

Yeah--we even bought some new towels this week because with both of us taking 3 showers a day our others didn't have a chance to dry.


----------



## scareme

Dr. Maniaco, I'm so sorry to hear about your Mom. I read somewhere that you never truly grow up while your Mother's still alive. Until she's gone, she can only see you as her baby. Sending prayers. I love the nightgown idea. I imagine she gave them to you because she remembered how much you used to dress up in them. That was last summer wasn't it? My Mom always wore flannel nightgowns and PJs, So I took a bunch of her night ware and made a quilt out of them. It's so cozy and full of happy memories.


----------



## scareme

Gobby, We were down at Daytona Beach. My sister-in-law and I were sitting on a blanket, and opened a can of Pringles. The were some seagulls flying around so we threw a couple of chips to them. In less than a minute it was like a scene from the birds. We were swarmed by dozens of them. The people on the blankets around us gave us dirty looks and moved away. Hey, I didn't know what would happen. But I haven't done it again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Scareme, when it comes to free food, seagulls are first in line ready for a handout. Quite competitive with each other about it, too. Years ago a friend of mine got a line of scratches and dings on his car while driving as a result of two gulls fighting over an oyster while flying overhead. The oyster was dropped from the sky and bounced along his car hood and over the top of the car. I expect it made for an interesting explanation to the insurance company.


----------



## Spooky1

Dr. M, sorry to hear about your mom. It's always better when someone can make their own choices. I love that she's making the donation of the nighties to your haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just finished a feltie for one of our former neighbors who is getting a surprise birthday celebration this Friday. Just need Spooky1 to sculpt me a little camera as an accessory.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Dark Angel 27

wow, it's been quiet as a tomb! Where's the chatter?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Chatter, chatter, mumble, chatter:jol:

Temperatures have been in the low 60s/upper 50s the last couple of nights. So nice to be able to put fans in windows and get fresh air pumped through the house for a change.

Unrelated, you know you're a true haunter when you get a quote to have your front porch demolished and replaced, and your biggest concern is not what it will cost, but whether the work can get done before Halloween.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Broke a crown last night. I was eating Mac & Cheese. Now, the only thing SOFTER than Mac & Cheese is ... I dunno ... an Angel's Kiss! So What the hell?


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> ... you know you're a true haunter when you get a quote to have your front porch demolished and replaced, and your biggest concern is not what it will cost, but whether the work can get done before Halloween.


I am going through that process now to have my back porch redone. They would have to walk through the front yard if I had everything out. Ugh, decisions, decisons.



Dr. Maniaco said:


> Broke a crown last night. I was eating Mac & Cheese. Now, the only thing SOFTER than Mac & Cheese is ... I dunno ... an Angel's Kiss! So What the hell?


You're supposed to cook it first! :googly:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Copchick said:


> You're supposed to cook it first! :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Broke a crown last night. I was eating Mac & Cheese. Now, the only thing SOFTER than Mac & Cheese is ... I dunno ... an Angel's Kiss! So What the hell?


No broken crowns in this picture:jol:










I used to eat uncooked macaroni when I was a kid. Probably explains why I might someday need a crown or two.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Chatter, chatter, mumble, chatter:jol:


Thanks Roxy, I love how you can be so accommodating! :googly:

The weather here has been very nice once the deluge of rain was done. It's just a little past noon right now, and it's only 87 out. Two weeks ago, it would have already reached over 100 degrees out. If i wanted to, I could take Jack for a walk and I wouldn't have to worry about frying my brain cells!

ION: My sister told me last night that I've been approved for the waiver that will allow me to move into the assisted living place sometime next month. I'm sad that my haunting days are over (for the time being) but at least I'll have some peace and quiet away from the family memebers.

To make up for not being able to create props this year, I'm working on making some Halloween decor for my new room. Things that spooky but still have a purpose.


----------



## Lord Homicide

*breaches* Ahhhh! *splash!*


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Lord H, good to see you were able to come up for air:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 25 is Kiss and Make Up Day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Unrelated to kissing, how about a little Midnight Syndicate music to darken your day in a good way?:jol:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Twisted, but in a good way


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, yes Goblin and have a Grim Reaper as an entity who stands silently by the door as people leave


----------



## Copchick

If anyone has a Grandin Road coupon code for a percentage off and is willing to share, I would be grateful. Thanks!

Oh, and for Snake Saturday...http://www.cnet.com/news/snakes-on-a-cell-tower-t-mobile-photo-full-of-nope/


----------



## RoxyBlue

We saw a fair-sized garter snake last night while out walking Abby. She spotted it in the grass near the curb and got it moving.

Also saw a toad on the walk, but she didn't try to lick it:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, I have this in my mail for Grandin Road, it is supposed to be 20% off storewide + free shipping, good till 11:59P.M. EDT on 8-29-16

*XXW48055*


----------



## Bone Dancer

Cool and rainy all day. Turned out to be a Frank day. Watched a 1946 Batman serial, all 15 chapters.Dozed off in a couple of them, but was fun to watch.


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> Yes, yes Goblin and have a Grim Reaper as an entity who stands silently by the door as people leave


I plan to have it rigged where the lid pops open and I sit up in the casket!
A recording of my voice will say "Hello Everybody! Glad you could come!"


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> If anyone has a Grandin Road coupon code for a percentage off and is willing to share, I would be grateful. Thanks! Oh, and for Snake Saturday...http://www.cnet.com/news/snakes-on-a-cell-tower-t-mobile-photo-full-of-nope/


 article says that T-Mobile confirm the photo was real. Of course the photo is real BUT are the snakes actually real? I would think the amount of likes and retweets would be a lot higher since T-Mobile is a large company.


----------



## scareme

I tried to save you from another Monday morning.


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ now thats funny


----------



## RoxyBlue

Working on making a mane for our skellie horse from twine. Gives a good look but untangling that rough string is tough on the fingers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gene Wilder has passed away at the age of 83. A great loss of comic talent.


----------



## Spooky1

So sad, he was a wonderful actor. Young Frankenstein and Blazing Saddles are 2 of my favorite movies.


----------



## deadSusan

This is such sad news. Love those two movies as well. And Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory. Rest in Peace Gene.


----------



## scareme

I'm sad he's gone. He was such a great talent. But now he's with Gilda Radner. Love them both.


----------



## scareme

A little trivia. In Young Frankenstein, which one of the males were John Lennon's best man? (were?was???)


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I read somewhere it was Peter Boyle. I sure did love the movies of Gene Wilder.

On a different note, if you're a Doctor Who fan, this is a must see ... have tissue handy.


----------



## Copchick

I was so sad to hear of Wilder passing away. I loved Willy Wonka among his other movies, but it felt like I lost a childhood friend, Willy Wonka passed away. 

Roxy, I look forward to seeing your rope mane. I may have to borrow that idea. I'll be posting pics in the other thread, I made a dry run and put the horse and headless horseman in the yard. I'm going to order a custom tombstone from Woodloom with a Headless horseman verse on it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I got a start on the mane yesterday. It's going to take some time to finish but I'll be sure to post a picture. I'll likely need to either dye it or touch it up with some dilute acrylic paints so it shows up better against the bone coloring of the horse.


----------



## DandyBrit

If you dye it in rainbow colours it could be a skeletal My Little Pony.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha! Now that would be scary!:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Roxy, hearing about your skeletal horse made me think of this reverse horse and rider from the play. You see it at 2:31. It's twisted but still really cool looking.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Definitely twisted but also definitely really cool looking:jol:

Damn, that kid has an amazingly pure voice!


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Ha! Now that would be scary!:googly:


Probably no worse than a zombie Elmo. When I did Island of the Dolls last year my daughter-in-law told me that as a psychology major, she felt it her duty to tell the me display might traumatize some children. (It didn't) Now that Dandy mentioned it, I'd love to see a whole heard of My Little Pony skeletons.


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ I'm not sure Scareme, but I think she was giving you a compliment.
(it didn't) try harder this year, I'm sure you can do it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I remember the evil Elmo dolls:jol:

We had a contractor stop by last night so we could sign the contract for repair of our front porch. Abby takes seriously her perceived duty to warn me when someone is coming into the house and does a creditable job of sounding extremely fierce by barking and growling. I asked the man to just step inside, but I'm pretty sure he was mentally questioning the wisdom of doing so She eventually decided he was okay and wanted to sit in his lap. She's a mite big for that, but he took it with good grace .


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^Ok, this had me laughing hard! She's so stinking cute!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

In other news, tomorrow is the big day. I move into the new place. I'm kind of nervous because I don't know anyone there yet. I got the money for the pet deposit. And I'll be getting a brand new bed out of the deal. I go in to sign the papers tomorrow and then move in a few hours later.


----------



## Spooky1

scareme said:


> A little trivia. In Young Frankenstein, which one of the males were John Lennon's best man? (were?was???)


I think it was that John Lennon was Peter Boyle's best man.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> In other news, tomorrow is the big day. I move into the new place. I'm kind of nervous because I don't know anyone there yet. I got the money for the pet deposit. And I'll be getting a brand new bed out of the deal. I go in to sign the papers tomorrow and then move in a few hours later.


Always a little scary going someplace new, but just relax and be your pleasant self, and you'll know folks in no time. Having a pet will help because people who might not otherwise feel comfortable speaking to a stranger will often do so when the stranger has a pet, especially when it's a dog. Pets are just natural ice breakers when it comes to meeting people.


----------



## Hairazor

You will do well DarkA, just be yourself


----------



## Copchick

I am having such a difficult time trying to speak with someone at Woodloom. Their site had changed and it doesn't give the option of embellishments or letter type you want. I've left two voicemails and nothing. Ugh! They can't be the only company who makes the tombstones. Does anyone know any other business? I attempted to look online, but I keep getting the companies that make the common stones.


----------



## Goblin

My oldest sister Loretta gave me a 4 foot wooden skeleton for Halloween! It has an eye patch 
and is holding a tombstone that says RIP! She got it at Goodwill for 1.99. It originally sold for
8.00 at Walmart! Don't know how old it is, but it looks brand new!

If any of you watch me tv on Saturaday nights they're changing the format. 
Starting at 6 pm it will be:

The Wild Wild West
The Incredible Hulk
Wonder Woman
Star Trek
Svengoolie
Batman (2 episodes)
Land of the Giants
The Time Tunnel
Lost in Space
Voyage to the bottom of the sea
Planet of the Apes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Copchick said:


> I am having such a difficult time trying to speak with someone at Woodloom. Their site had changed and it doesn't give the option of embellishments or letter type you want. I've left two voicemails and nothing. Ugh! They can't be the only company who makes the tombstones. Does anyone know any other business? I attempted to look online, but I keep getting the companies that make the common stones.


You might try these people:

https://www.tombstonefactory.com/personalized-works

I have no experience with them, so I can't speak to their reliability or quality, so abide by the usual "buyer beware" common sense advice.


----------



## Hairazor

Just got notice Grandin Road has 50% off skeleton dogs + free shipping one day (till 9-1-16 at 11:59 EDT). The code is on the site.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Dammit, Hairazor, now I have to go look at the skellie dogs!


----------



## Hairazor

S o r r y?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^:jol:

I went ahead and ordered one of the Spike the Sitting Skeleton dogs from Grandin Road - half off, free shipping, and no sales tax. Can't ask for better than that. Well, "free" would be better, but you know what I mean:jol:


----------



## scareme

Roxy, Abby is thinking this...










DA, you'll do great. You'll have new friends in no time.

Spooky1, you're right. I had it turned around. They seem like such an odd couple.

Sorry Copchick, can't help you. I know nothing.

Gobby, I wish we had ME TV. The have the old Perry Mason shows that I love.

Thanks Hairazor, You'll be the one responsible for me sleeping out on the porch. I have to go check them out now.


----------



## Headless

DA I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Bruiser had a wonderful owner and your shadow box was a gorgeous tribute.



RoxyBlue said:


> ^As long as you have access to HauntForum, your world will never be small. Here you can talk to people as far away as Australia


Yesssss you can - when they actually get online.........



Bone Dancer said:


> Well its fish tank cleaning day, scuba gear on, here we go.


We had to clean out both our tank and our pond on our return from holidays BD. The tank was completely green and the pond had plumes of it growing in there. I'm not sure two of the four fish in the tank are going to survive but I'm doing my best to try.



Evil Queen said:


> Hi everybody! I've just spent 3 days in the hospital with diabetic ketoacidosis. Boy wasn't that a thrill! Anyhoo it's good to be back among my forum friends, with a little less sugar in my blood.


EQ I hope you are feeling much better!



Goblin said:


> Have you ever noticed in the newspaper that everyone dies alphabetically?........


This gave me a good laugh!



Copchick said:


> Sigh...I've finished my resume, a cover letter and the entire application for a state job. I'm going to let two people look them over and see if I should tweak anything before I send them out.
> 
> I have completed 23 years with the city and more than 8 years as a supervisor. I absolutely love my job. It isn't the crimes of violence against officers that has me wanting a new job, it's the constant BS that's going on in the upper echelon. I've done everything that's been asked of me, I've kept morale up when officers were having a really hard time, and I am a very good supervisor. I'm thinking I need a change of venue; still law enforcement, just a change of scenery. I never thought I'd say I wanted to retire from my job. I used to say they would have to take me out kicking and screaming. I'm just done. I'm sick of the BS. If I can't control what goes on around me, then it's me that needs to make the change. It's a shame really, they're going to lose alot of good experienced people. We'll see how it plays out. Sigh...deep breath.


CC I'm sorry things got to this point but I always think things happen for a reason and sometimes it takes something big to make us move on to something that is a much better option. Good luck.



spinwitch said:


> Sigh. The hardest part of being a foster mom to wild critters is that moment that you walk out of their pen and leave the door open. My little armadillos immediately popped out and went happily exploring while I stood there sniffling. I'm really going to miss those little guys.


Those little armadillos were just gorgeous Spinwitch!



RoxyBlue said:


> .........Just got this from a friend - 1960s hits renamed to match the needs of the aging baby boomers..........


Those were so good Roxy!

So sorry to hear about your Mom Dr M - but how awesome that she embraces your Halloween hobby in that way.



Goblin said:


>


I want!



Hairazor said:


> Yes, yes Goblin and have a Grim Reaper as an entity who stands silently by the door as people leave


And this!



Goblin said:


> I plan to have it rigged where the lid pops open and I sit up in the casket!
> A recording of my voice will say "Hello Everybody! Glad you could come!"


AND THIS TOO!!!!



RoxyBlue said:


> ........I went ahead and ordered one of the Spike the Sitting Skeleton dogs from Grandin Road - half off, free shipping, and no sales tax. Can't ask for better than that. Well, "free" would be better, but you know what I mean


[email protected] you Grandin Road and your "Do Not Ship to Australia" policy - stop teasing me Roxy!

Well as you may have guessed we are home from our trip. 11 weeks of absolute awesome holiday. But now I'm back and ready to get into the prop making mode!


----------



## Headless

Oh - and almost forgot the most important piece of news!

I'm going to be a grandmother in February!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Headless!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Roxy, Abby is thinking this...


First laugh of the morning:jol:

Good to see you back, Headless. I think that was the longest set of quoted responses I've ever seen:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Oh, so excited for you Headless with your expected new arrival.


----------



## Copchick

Welcome back, Headless! I'm sure your 12 weeks went by too fast. 

Thanks Roxy, for the web address. I'm going to check it out in depth over the weekend.


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome back Headless! Are you all caught up on the old posts now?


----------



## randomr8

My home despot actually has some cool Halloween this year


----------



## scareme

Congratulations Headless! When are you due to be come a Grandmother? I'm beginning to think I'll never be a Grandma. Are you going to be able to go with them when she gets an ultra sound? How exciting!


----------



## spinwitch

Well, Hurricane Hermine went over us. Made for a noisy night. The yard is filled with branches and detritus but no damage done. My poor Museum had trees down on two buildings but all of the animals are safe. Our power company is awesome--we were without power/water for barely two days. I was thinking it would be 3-4 at least.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today was a good day for yard work - temps in the 70s and a light breeze.


----------



## Spooky1

Scareme did the quake wake you this morning?


----------



## scareme

Talk about shake rattle and roll. I woke up with the bed shaking, the dogs barking, and a large crash. "In my sleep muddled mind I yelled, "That damn cat is after the bird again!" How a cat knocking over a birdcage can feel like a 5.6 earthquake, I'm not sure. We had Knick knacks knocked off shelves, things knocked over and a few pictures in disarray. This might be the time to start looking into earthquake insurance. Brit was working on the 5th floor of a hospital. She said the tower swayed a little bit and the windows were rattling. I've asked my sister to move to Oklahoma. I told her if she can make it through the bombings, tornadoes, and earthquakes, There's a good chance she'll get interviewed and end up on TV. I don't know why, but she's not buying it.


----------



## Goblin

You'll have to change your name from Headless to The Headless Granny now!


----------



## Copchick

There is a change in the air it seems. The nights are cooler (thank you), and there's a certain smell in the air that fall is approaching. Dawn is later and sunset is earlier. I picked up some mums yesterday. Fall is coming! I'm starting to get antsy to start decorating.

Hope everyone has a great Labor Day. Be safe, Peeps.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It does seem as if fall is in the air, although we're still going to see temps in the 90s this week. The last couple of days have been lovely and perfect for dog walking without excessive sweating. Spooky1 was also able to seal the driveway without excessive sweating, either:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nights in the mid 40's to low 50's, golden rod in bloom and some of the fall asters. Had to close the windows at night, the furnace was coming on. No colors yet though.


----------



## Goblin

Some of the trees here have already started changing color and it's getting
cooler at night.

What's going on with the MDA? They stopped having their telethon after Jerry
Lewis retired and now it says on the internet they've been steadily losing
money since 2011! And the CEO is getting 500, 000 a year! How did it manage
to go downhill so quick?

Happy Labor Day to all and to all a good night!


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> .........Good to see you back, Headless. I think that was the longest set of quoted responses I've ever seen


Well you know...... I didn't want to miss anything!



Spooky1 said:


> Welcome back Headless! Are you all caught up on the old posts now?


hahahahaha - see previous quote.



scareme said:


> Congratulations Headless! When are you due to be come a Grandmother? I'm beginning to think I'll never be a Grandma. Are you going to be able to go with them when she gets an ultra sound? How exciting!


Thanks Scareme - February so yes it's pretty exciting. Two ultrasounds already but I haven't managed to go because we were still away. But she has asked if I might be able to take a week off and come and stay to help out when she comes home so that is something to look forward to.



scareme said:


> Talk about shake rattle and roll. I woke up with the bed shaking, the dogs barking, and a large crash. "In my sleep muddled mind I yelled, "That damn cat is after the bird again!" How a cat knocking over a birdcage can feel like a 5.6 earthquake, I'm not sure. We had Knick knacks knocked off shelves, things knocked over and a few pictures in disarray. This might be the time to start looking into earthquake insurance. Brit was working on the 5th floor of a hospital. She said the tower swayed a little bit and the windows were rattling. I've asked my sister to move to Oklahoma. I told her if she can make it through the bombings, tornadoes, and earthquakes, There's a good chance she'll get interviewed and end up on TV. I don't know why, but she's not buying it.


Oh My! I've never experienced a quake before and can't say it's on my bucket list either. Hope there was no major damage.



Goblin said:


> You'll have to change your name from Headless to The Headless Granny now!


Now that has a ring to it!

Shane home today after having more surgery to repair a huge hernia yesterday. Honestly I just can't keep that man out of hospitals. He is very sore and not very mobile so I'm home for today and possibly tomorrow to make sure he behaves himself. I did however pop into the paint store and pick up a new can of "Tombstone Grey" as the lovely couple who own the store have now nicknamed the colour I usually get. (They are such an awesome pair and love to come to our Halloween parties so they can see what we've done with the paint we buy LOL) So with any luck I might get a couple of coats done on the two new tombstones I put together on the weekend. Thankfully we are starting to get some Spring weather at home too - sun is really warm streaming through the kitchen window today.


----------



## Spooky1

Just check phone app and I'm at 6,660 steps for the day. Should I take this as an omen?:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Yes, it means you're supposed to buy me dinner:googly::kisskin:


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> Just check phone app and I'm at 6,660 steps for the day. Should I take this as an omen?:googly:





RoxyBlue said:


> ^Yes, it means you're supposed to buy me dinner:googly::kisskin:


Don't sugarcoat it for him Roxy, it's a sign he's going to hell.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha!

We had five mature bushes removed from our front flower beds in order to give clear access to the company that will be tearing out and then rebuilding our front porch in a couple weeks. Took the three guys we hired maybe half an hour or so to remove the plants, dig out the stumps, smooth everything over, and clean up all the debris. That's what makes hiring people who know what they're doing worth the money.


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ that's the truth, keep their names on the list of "the go-to guys" for landscaping stuff.


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> Don't sugarcoat it for him Roxy, it's a sign he's going to hell.


LOL I was going to say nice way to never let an opportunity go by Roxy but I'm sticking with Scareme's idea - it fits the forum much better!



scareme said:


>


I LOVE this.


----------



## Spooky1

It's hot down here, but they know how to party! 

image_zpsqwkg9lqf by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

New boss at the Library this week. I will meet her tomorrow. The first 10 years we had a very strict boss, the next 5 years we had a boss who seemed to feel there were no rules unless there was a problem then she went ballistic. Hope this one is somewhere in the middle.


----------



## scareme

This makes me think of me...










The scare me part. Get it? Scareme? The poop part just happens to be an unfortunate fact.


----------



## scareme

OK, now that I see "poop part" I thought, Pop tart. I think this is going to ruin breakfast for me.


----------



## Evil Queen

That's ok Scareme, this is me with my weak bladder.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You ladies are demented


----------



## Hairazor

Snickers and Guffaws for Scareme and Evil Queen, what a great start to my day


----------



## RoxyBlue

You can tell Halloween is just around the corner because 777 members have logged in at least once within the past 30 days (which defines an "active" member).


----------



## deadSusan

I have noticed that many newbies start to show up in the summer.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hey guys, I'm back. 

Finally settled into the new digs. It's not been easy. The person I share an apartmen with is an old hispanic lady with Alzheimers that doesn't speak a word of english. Thankfully, the situation has gotten easer to bear after she came to my door to accuse me of stealing her coke. SMH 

But thankfully, she's left me alone now. 

Jack-O-Lantern is doing beautifully now that I have him on a bathroom routine. He's adored by the other ladies that still have their wits about em. He's won the hearts of the nursing staff and the activities coordinator. He was giving her kisses earlier. (which is a relief because I wasn't sure how he was going to react to people here.) He's only growled a handful of times but that was pretty much just his reaction to the men here. To the women here he's civil and will pretty much just sniff them and then walk away. 

I can't wait for the cooler weather when I can start taking him on walks like I used to. I may even attempt some of the trails near by.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

Hairazor said:


> New boss at the Library this week. I will meet her tomorrow. The first 10 years we had a very strict boss, the next 5 years we had a boss who seemed to feel there were no rules unless there was a problem then she went ballistic. Hope this one is somewhere in the middle.


Don't get me started......... we've had 12 people resign in the last 12 weeks.....



RoxyBlue said:


> You can tell Halloween is just around the corner because 777 members have logged in at least once within the past 30 days (which defines an "active" member).


Well at least it wasn't 666.......... then you would have something to worry about.


----------



## RoxyBlue

September 8 is Teddy Bear Day.


----------



## Goblin

Sometimes I wonder if my parents don't drop by now and then to check on us.
The basement light will be on and nobody's been down there! I will smell my
mother's perfume now and then and there hasn't been a bottle of it in the 
house since she passed away. I thought it was just me, but my younger brother
told me he had smelled her perfume several times! At one time or another we've 
smelled it in every room in the house! The other day I was in the living room, nobody
in the house but me.......I heard the closet door in Momma's old bedroom open and 
close. I went and checked........closet was closed and the room was empty! They 
watched over us when they were living even when we were grown. I guess they 
still are.


----------



## Evil Queen

A mother's love never dies.


----------



## Zurgh

Field alpha-testing a prototype body armor climate control system. So far, results are promising. Heat is the problem. Water cooled systems cost over $500, and have drawbacks. Air is 27 times less efficient than water, but may be far more cost effective and less fragile. Withstood a 97○ F day so far in air conditioned (almost chilly) bliss... while the power lasted. New power supply tests underway tonight. 

Nobody likes a heat cranky or heat exhausted (or heat stroke!) policeman or solder. May just be able to bring comfort and increased activity to the heavily armored... and unarmored (like someone in a hot costume!). :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh, your mind is a roiling incubation chamber bubbling over with the novel spawn of fermenting ideas:jol: I suspect the Oatmen have surreptitiously seeded your imagination with concepts brewed in another dimension and transferred via light beams to your cerebellum.


----------



## Zurgh

Thank you RoxyB! Actually, that was King Onion... he's silly like that. The oatmen do the exact opposite of what you just described, and must be eliminated from our time-space before they enslave the earth. 


Also, oatmen are smelly.:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Spooky1

Spiders last thoughts before you crush them..... I've been eating all those mosquitoes that want your blood and this is the thanks I get.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I'm one of those people that take them out side.


----------



## scareme

I used to take them outside, until we moved to an area that had Brown Recluse spiders. A lady I worked with lost her toe. And one of our residents almost lost a leg. It took two years of treatment ad a couple of surgeries. He had to leave the residency program.

Some bites


















I'm sorry they are so ugly, but that's what they really look like. So now I kill spiders inside the home.


----------



## Headless

I've been hunting but I can't find what I'm looking for despite thinking I had bookmarked it. Can anyone point me in the direction of the video someone put up recently that had a brick wall painted on insect screen that disappeared when lit from the rear? I was trying to explain the illusion to a friend today and can't find the video.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Brown recluse spider

If you live in the area that this bad guy lives, be careful of all spiders and know what this guy looks like. Don't mess around with him, kill him.










notice fiddle mark on his back
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brown_recluse_spider


----------



## Copchick

Hey guys, can anyone help me? I tried to find the measurements here on our site that had the measurement conversion zombietronix used to provide, and I can't locate it. Zombietronix is no longer available. (Roxy will probably find it, she knows everything!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

You think too highly of my finding ability, CC:jol: i've been looking for a similar site for a while and haven't been successful. If you're looking for guidelines for PVC lengths to make a body form, try the downloadable prop plans from Spider Hill Prop Works. The lengths of the pipe are adjusted to account for the use of its pipe joints.

http://www.spiderhillpropworks.com/Halloween-Prop-Plans_ep_41-1.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

There's a marathon of the original Star Trek episodes running this weekend on BBC America. I am in total geek heaven:jol:


----------



## spinwitch

RoxyBlue said:


> There's a marathon of the original Star Trek episodes running this weekend on BBC America. I am in total geek heaven:jol:


Ohhhhhh, yeah!


----------



## Goblin

Svenghoulie showed the original pilot for Star Trek, The Cage.

Walmart has started putting out their Halloween stuff Friday. About three isles
of candy! Cards and decorations! I like the banjo playing skeletons. One plays
Dixie (my sister wants that one) the other plays Dueling Banjos. Another one
plays a guitar and sings a rock tune! They sell for 14.95


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> You think too highly of my finding ability, CC:jol: i've been looking for a similar site for a while and haven't been successful. If you're looking for guidelines for PVC lengths to make a body form, try the downloadable prop plans from Spider Hill Prop Works. The lengths of the pipe are adjusted to account for the use of its pipe joints.
> 
> http://www.spiderhillpropworks.com/Halloween-Prop-Plans_ep_41-1.html


Thanks, Roxy! I knew I could count on you.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Wow, quiet as a tomb in here! No new posts for almost a day!!! So, it's been a week and a half since I moved in. Jack is becoming the favorite animal everyone loves to see, he's got the nursing staff loving him and half the residents on the floor want him to be a mascot! LOL Which is great cause it takes the focus off of me! Now everyone sees me and asks where Jack is. How he's doing. I'm starting to see the bright side again and I have to admit that since I moved in, my blood sugars are right where they need to be and I'm feeling pretty good. Next time I got to the doctors I'll be in their good graces again! Not to mention that when I have the money to decorate for Halloween (minimal as they might be) I'll have supplies right across the road. :lolkin:

The other good piece of news is that my sister thinks I'll be able to have Jack-O-Lantern registered as an emotional support dog and he'll be able to come with me everywhere. She's looking into that for me now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to hear things are working out for you, DA. Nothing like a dog to serve as an ice breaker.


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds like you are settling in well DarkA. That would be great if you can get Jack designated an emotional support dog


----------



## RoxyBlue

Web site is being a little quirky this morning.


----------



## Evil Queen

I bought a manufactured (mobile) home!!! I get the keys next week!!! A new home just in time for Halloween!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay! ^


----------



## Copchick

Good for you EQ!

Yes, the site went down for a while. Glad it's back!


----------



## Goblin

One week till Autumn!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gorgeous day today. Now if only no one will smoke outside my office so I can keep the windows open....:jol:


----------



## randomr8

fake your death
Just Kindled the book referenced in this article, which has a great flow chart.


----------



## Spooky1

randomr8 said:


> fake your death
> Just Kindled the book referenced in this article, which has a great flow chart.


Planning on disappearing, randomr8?:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Fun article randomr8


----------



## randomr8

Spooky1 said:


> Planning on disappearing, randomr8?:googly:


Well.... I found this ring in a cave, see....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ever have one of those days at work that just draaaaagggggeeeddddd?

I could be home doing something much more constructive, like playing Halloween TriPeaks on my ipad Or working on that skellie horse mane......


----------



## Headless

Yippee - not only can I finally get the forum up after 2 days of nothing - but it's Saturday, it's not raining (YET), and we're off today to do some baby shopping! Life is good LOL.

On a sad note we've had terrible floods around our town and one of the things to go under water was the Scout Hall. So we may be looking for an alternative venue for our fundraiser this year with less than 40 days to go before we need to start setting up.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10207247289211853



This is the flooding at its peak. There is a creek to the right of the hall that winds around the back of the hall and out to our local lake. Normally the water would be about 6-8 feet lower than the floor level of the hall and barely trickling. This raging torrent is unbelievable.

https://scontent.fbne1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14358828_1172374486166093_6164678710130090488_n.jpg?oh=a679b586528145083649c20f219f7d03&oe=58851566

These are picnic tables almost under water to give you an idea of the depth and that is at the top of the bank. The Scout Hall is the brown building in the background on the left on the other side of the creek... well usually.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That flooding looks a lot like what came through old town Ellicott City (my office is about four miles west of that part of the city) a few weeks ago when we got inches of rain within a couple hours. Very devastating to a lot of the historic area.

Floods are scary. Sorry to hear it's thrown a kink into the works for you, Headless.


----------



## Hairazor

Yikes Headless! Hoping for the best


----------



## Headless

Thanks guys. 

On the up side we had a lovely day with my daughter shopping for baby stuff. Man - babies are expensive!!!!!!!!

Prop building day tomorrow. Hope to get my two new tombstones finished and make a start on something for a mad scientist lab........


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dogs - Mother Nature's version of an alarm clock that doesn't know the difference between a weekday and a weekend.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Work should be starting on our front porch repair next week. Perfect, because it will be completed well before we start gearing up for Halloween. Now all we need to do is figure out what replacement plants will be put into the front beds.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Hey everybody.....I know, I know, it's been a while since I've been on this site. I just have had a lot of projects to do this summer and the way it's been going I've only got about half of them done!

Taking a break right now because it's raining outside this weekend, so I've had to come inside and outside projects will have to wait. Rain will be gone after Sunday though and I can get back outdoors to finish them hopefully!

I hope everyone has been doing well and have enjoyed their summer time! I won't be back until around the first of October when hopefully I can concentrate on Halloween. Unfortunately I haven't given much thought into this year just because of being busy with projects around the house.

So we will see how things progress.....talk to you soon!

Falasben 
*_


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Welcome home Randy!!! Who the heck is Falasben????:


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Dogs - Mother Nature's version of an alarm clock that doesn't know the difference between a weekday and a weekend.


Yeah I think unfortunately dogs and body clocks are our worst enemy on the weekends..... I keep waking at 6.30am every morning - I was hoping today (Sunday) for a bit of a sleep-in - no such luck......



Goblin said:


>


Oh Goblin I love when you guys post this as it means our Summer is just around the corner........ happy dance.

Welcome back TW! Good luck with the plans.

Big clean up at the scout hall today after the big flood and thankfully the floor is still in tact. The assessor arrives tomorrow and hopefully we will know more. They've lost a LOT of stuff though which is really sad. Here's hoping the insurance comes to the party to fix or replace it all.


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> Now all we need to do is figure out what replacement plants will be put into the front beds.


That is similar to the project I am doing this weekend. I started yesterday and will finish today, hopefully if the rain holds off. I had a planting area in front of the porch that just wasn't big enough. It was maybe about 2'. I extended it out to 4' and will be planting different varieties of hydrangeas with a little space for perennials, maybe coneflowers. It will be roughly 56 sq. feet and will edge it in cobblestone I had salvaged from street construction. I do need to pick up some compost to amend my clay soil.

ION - I am officially on vacation for the next two weeks. I've never taken off two weeks in a row. I'm planning on projects to get done then start to decorate for the big day.

Headless, that flooding looked awful. Floods can be so devastating and the force of the water can be tremendous. Never underestimate it. I hope the scout hall can be saved.


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Birthday Copchick!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sipping some iced coffee and watching "Tremors". Life is good:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

skelly vulture and cat on sale at Amazon from crazy bones

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B011BD8H6...&ascsubtag=9527ccb1d68b222cce5aa3ecf9f61791_S


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I just got back from a visit to a Spirit Halloween store. Had to drive to Frederick (about 30-40 minutes away) since there is no store in Gaithersburg or surrounding area. Always makes us feel like Halloween when we see all the props, costumes, makeup, and stuff and things.


----------



## Hairazor

I have always wanted to go to a bricks and mortar Spirit Halloween and saw there was one at DUBUQUE so I stopped on my way through last weekend. Like a kid in a toy store, had to push every button in the place. Left $50.00 lighter after 20% off.


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> That flooding looks a lot like what came through old town Ellicott City (my office is about four miles west of that part of the city) a few weeks ago when we got inches of rain within a couple hours. Very devastating to a lot of the historic area.
> 
> Floods are scary. Sorry to hear it's thrown a kink into the works for you, Headless.


My office was above the Wine Bin on the up hill side of historic EC. We were just allowed back a couple o weeks ago (so like 4 weeks after the event). And there's looting I hear. A-holes. Like PPl aren't dealing with enough getting their lives back together. 1000 year event they say. Headless hope ya'll have better luck. I don't want to say global warming but i jsut did...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*RANT ALERT!!*

*Today was a really terrible no good very bad day. But the worst of it came from the lady on the second floor that ownes the grizzley sized garman shepherd. Jack and i ran into her as I was taking him for a walk. Jack started barking...the other dog was barking and I told her that I needed to take my dog out too, and she then says, 'Well you might as well take him down first, since your dog doesn't know how to behave."

Yeah, that got me pretty freaking steamed. First of all, my dog is a third the size of the big dog, second he's never been around bigger dogs in his life. And third, I can't expect him to behave apropriately when he's scared out of his mind and trying to protect me. I didn't say any of this, to her face. But tonight, I ran into her again and I politely confronted her and told her I didn't appreciate the way she talked about my dog.

This lady is so stuck up and tells me, "Well, he wasn't behaving himself. I know the difference between a trained dog and an untrained dog" And I told her, that yeah, he'd never been around a big dog and she shakes her head and says that it doesn't matter, that he should still know how to behave." I rolled my eyes and got off the elevator after calling her a name I shouldn't repeat.

First off, when I signed the lease and paid the pet deposit, the agreement for bringing my dog with me is that he had to be potty trained and non agressive towards the other residents. No where did it say he had to be trained as a service dog.

Jack has been an absolute gem and very rarely growls at anyone. This lady really needs to be brought down a few notches. Everyone lives here because of of some form of disablity...didn't know that stupidity was one of them. *


----------



## Spooky1

Hairazor said:


> I have always wanted to go to a bricks and mortar Spirit Halloween and saw there was one at DUBUQUE so I stopped on my way through last weekend. Like a kid in a toy store, had to push every button in the place. Left $50.00 lighter after 20% off.


We pushed every button or stepped on every trigger pad at least once. We managed to get out with only a Jack Skelington pillow. . We spent all our money at Home Depot and Target this year. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

DA, I know you're upset, but the issue is not about Jack or any other dog there being trained as a service dog. It's about teaching a dog to be a good citizen and have good manners, which is every dog owner's responsibility. Abby, for example, likes to jump up on people to greet them, which is what dogs do with each other. It's not something we want her to do to people, particularly kids, though, so we carry a water bottle and squirt her if she gets too rambunctious. She is also now wearing a citronella collar at my workplace because she started barking every time someone came in the door. Neither technique hurts her, but she is getting the point that there are behaviors that aren't acceptable.

Another thing to remember about dogs is that it isn't about how big they are. Dog ranking in packs is all about attitude. One of our friends has four dogs ranging in size from a 10 pound miniature poodle to a 90+ pound black lab, and the poodle is king in that household. A Jack Russell is a small dog, but they tend to be fearless and ready to take on another dog no matter how much bigger it is.

I'm sure you felt the lady with the german shepherd was rude - she may not have meant to be, but folks often get sensitive when their dogs are involved Allow me to suggest that getting on bad terms with another resident could work against you because a complaint could lead to your being asked to get rid of Jack, and you don't want that to happen. Next time you see her, be the better person and graciously apologize for calling her a bad name and for Jack barking at her dog. Tell her you and Jack are new to the place and are still getting used to things. If she is ungracious back, just remain pleasant and let it go.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hairazor

Aarggggh! Thank ye matey ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ahoy, mateys, I be a lively lass!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Thanks for the advice. I talked to the lady in the nurse's office. Apparently I'm not the only person who has a problem with her. And almost everyone on the bottom two floors are mean. And your right about size. My nephew's dog, Silver is a 40lb pitbull mix and Jack had no problem making her submit. And he's half her size. I do however intend to work on the training bit so I can get my boy registered as an Emotional Support Animal so that he can accompany me everywhere. He's done a phenomenal job being so calming and helping me recover from panic attacks. he just seems to naturally know what to do.


----------



## Goblin

HSN is showing Halloween shows today. I am watching the first one now at 2am. There
is another at 6am and a couple of more during the day! Love the way they have the set 
decorated for Halloween! Right now they're showing two Halloween trees! 18" tall, lights 
up.......19.85!

Oh my! 3 hand-blown glass ghost ornaments that light up! 19.95! Batteries included!
I want them!

3 sound-activated LED glitter Jack-O-Lanterns! Orange....Green.....and purple! 34.95
for all three!

A 26" Animated witch with broom for 49.95

Indoor/outdoor laser lights with timer. Comes with 12 holiday patterns! 99.95
The patterns can move! Seen ones for Halloween, Christmas, Valentine's Day.......
Covers 300 square feet!

Well, that's it for the first show!


----------



## Copchick

I am wide awake.....thanks for the info, Gobby. I woke up sweating a little too late and missed the show. Now I can't get back to sleep. Ugh!


----------



## Evil Queen

I lost my brother last night. Just when things were starting to turn around, I get the legs swept out from under me again.


----------



## spinwitch

Evil Queen said:


> I lost my brother last night. Just when things were starting to turn around, I get the legs swept out from under me again.


I am so sorry! There are no words--but you know we are here when you need to talk.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm so sad for you and your loss, EQ He must have been a young man since you're not but a child yourself, and therefore lost too soon.


----------



## Hairazor

So sorry for your loss Evil Queen, I wish you comfort and peace


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Ahoy, mateys, I be a lively lass!


We were all talking at work about doing "International Talk Like A Pirate Day" in a big way last week. And then the weekend happened and Monday came along and NOTHING. Last year we had a big morning tea and some of us dressed up...... it was fun.



Evil Queen said:


> I lost my brother last night. Just when things were starting to turn around, I get the legs swept out from under me again.


EQ I am so sorry for your loss. Sending a big ACH (Aussie Cyber Hug) your way.


----------



## Spooky1

EQ, my sympathy to your whole family and his friends.


----------



## Evil Queen

Thanks everyone for the kind words and hugs. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Goblin

Sorry about your brother EQ! I will keep you and your family in my thoughts
and prayers!

Saw HSN's Halloween show three times today. Mostly the same stuff as last
night with a few new items. A doorbell that rings when you push the button
and then an eye opens and is looking all around. You hear a witch cackling
in the background! An animated skeleton that is sound-activated and drops 
down on a cord! An eight foot inflatable dragon! Four Halloween cookie jars
with cookies or brownies.......Jack-O-Lantern, Haunted House, Black Cat, and
owl! The Haunted House cookie jar was sold out right away! There was an
illuminated spider web with spider as well as larger spider that eyes lit up!
There was an inflatable skull and black cat! The last item was a 6lb tin of
chocolates..........just 59.95!

Well, today is the last day of summer!


----------



## Copchick

Evil Queen, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was talking to my boss yesterday about a persistent sales person who's been here twice even after telling her we weren't making any changes in our electric supplier. He suggested I bring in one of my skeletons and hang it so that, when someone opens the door, it drops down:jol: I'd consider it, but we wouldn't want to scare the good (mail carriers, UPS guys, FedEx guys) along with the bad (people who don't want to take "no" for an answer:googly:


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> I was talking to my boss yesterday about a persistent sales person who's been here twice even after telling her we weren't making any changes in our electric supplier. He suggested I bring in one of my skeletons and hang it so that, when someone opens the door, it drops down:jol: I'd consider it, but we wouldn't want to scare the good (mail carriers, UPS guys, FedEx guys) along with the bad (people who don't want to take "no" for an answer:googly:


We use to hang a skeleton in the shop in October holding a sign that said,
"They complained about the service!" plus an axe handle with "Complaint Department" wrote on it!


----------



## Goblin

Comedy night tonight! TCM is showing:

It's a Mad Mad Mad World
The Great Race
A shot in the Dark

Oh my! All alone and feeling mischievous!

Release the monkeys........an arm them with glitter guns and water pistols!


----------



## Headless

Hey Goblin!!!!!


----------



## Headless

And this is what happens when you try to defend yourself from Water Pistol Wheeling Monkeys.........


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, Goblin!










The destruction of our front porch has begun. We will have a big hole in front of the front door for a couple days that will serve as a perfect unwanted door-to-door salesman deterrent


----------



## Hairazor

All this glitter on my keyboard makes it hard to type and how do I keep the monkeys out of my hair?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You need an ultrasonic monkey repeller:


----------



## Headless

In fairness it was fun watching my dogs chase them through the forum last night!


----------



## Hairazor

Flooding and still more rain predicted for the next 3 days. School cancelled for 2 days now. Rain rain go away!!! (Should however wash away all that stray glitter and those pesky monkeys)


----------



## Hauntiholik

The only thing I bought at Spirit was a pair of shoes. Sad.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^We bought a Jack Skellington pillow Going to a Spirit store is part of the holiday ritual, even though we often don't buy anything of significance.


----------



## Copchick

^ I was disappointed in Spirit this year. I only got a Freddy K. sweater. Oh I might get the foam baseball bat. I'll tweak it up to look like "Lucille" in TWD.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you at least step on all the step pads and push the Try Me buttons while you were there?:jol:


----------



## Copchick

I did! It's a must.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> ^We bought a Jack Skellington pillow Going to a Spirit store is part of the holiday ritual, even though we often don't buy anything of significance.


I did find stuff at Target worth buying? I haven't been able to get out and look much.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We tend to get more Halloween items at Target as well since the prices tend to be better. Picked up some cool animal skellies.


----------



## spinwitch

I'm jealous. Here we are, the state capital with 3 universities--and no Spirit Halloween or any other pop-up store. Again--we never bought much, but we did go in to play.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I have yet to go this year. When I get the chance, I'll slip in there. I gotta find one near me. it would take me a least an hour bus ride to get to the mall I would usually go to.


----------



## Goblin

I'm the Phantom Stalker! Muhahahahahahaha!

QVC is showing a Halloween program at 1pm.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Quiet Eyes ... must be to mask all those noisy voices in my head.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I loaded up my truck with props to give to my friends. I have fond memories of them but its time to move on.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Deadly Ghost here

We do the same thing on a smaller scale every year now, Haunti - cull props that have served us well but either no longer fit into the theme or into available space as new items come in. It's a good way to spread haunting cheer:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Quiet Eyes, heeheehee


----------



## Evil Queen

Spent the first night in our new place last night.  Have to get internet at the new place soooon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Abby managed to get two jalapenos this weekend off the plants I have on our back patio. The first one was red and therefore fully ripe and relatively mild (as jalapenos go), and she ate that one without blinking an eye after running around the yard with it for several minutes. The second one was mostly green and therefore mostly hot. Once she bit through the outer skin, she started having second thoughts about its palatability.


----------



## Copchick

Eerie Skull reporting for duty!


----------



## Goblin

I went to the bathroom this evening and when I came back to my room I
decided to get the Walmart Pharmacy number out of my desk and check on
the status of my prescriptions! It was about then I noticed a movement out
of the corner of my eye.......it was a black snake about two feet long! My 
brother and I tried to catch it but it went down the basement stairs and under
the steps! We kept watch and it finally came back up the steps and we almost
caught it but it got away and went back under the steps! Waiting for it to try
again!

Saw the QVC Halloween show today. They had some pretty good stuff too.
Ghosts that light up! An illuminated witch and giant spider for your yard! A
remote controlled tarantula and rat in a set together! The big thing was the
projector they offered. It was like the holograms you see in the movies!
There was one where Santa Claus was walking through your living room!
Zombies walking past your window! Skulls jumping up and down! Santa and
Mrs. Claus sitting there waving at you! A giant eyeball staring out your
window! They said it projects videos and they include 7 videos for Halloween
and Christmas! They said you could also use it to show your pictures! The
zombie parade by the window was incredible! It looked real! They're selling
it for 95.00!


----------



## Headless

You lost me at "snake".............


----------



## Zurgh

Looking for a soup that eats like a meatloaf, or was it a soup that eats like a piranha, maybe it was a meatloaf eating piranha... don't remember.


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about soup that tastes like piranha?:googly:

Snakes are okay by me. They help get rid of those pesky mice that like to chew Halloween props.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So I haven't been around much this year, due to staffing losses at work. I've been killing them on overtime, lol! But that all changed last Thursday. We had an inmate under the influence of what we suspect was bath salts, who decided to have a psychotic episode. In the process of attempting to restrain him, he stomp-kicked into the inside of my right knee, tearing my MCL and the inner meniscus. Wonderful. 
Anyway, to make a long story short, I'm not going to be able to set up and scare for Halloween this year. I've worked it out with the local pro haunt that I hang out with a lot to be able to come out there a few nights and at least do makeup, so that I can keep my hand into something haunt related while I'm recovering. That's something, at least. I'm so used to being crazy busy this year that it's driving me insane having to sit around all day every day.


----------



## Headless

Hey Bio - I don't like your job...................

Actually I haven't really liked my own much this week. Why do people think they can just treat you like crap because they are your boss?

In other news - I'm finally going to get to send out my invites and have a party this year so I'm super excited. The party is delayed of course but I can't wait for this year when we will have quite a bit of fresh meat......... errrrr new guests that haven't been before!


----------



## Goblin

Caught the snake yesterday afternoon! It had found it's way to the bathroom
and had wrapped itself around the shower curtain rod and was trying to climb
up to the ceiling! We caught it and I took it outside and turned it loose in the 
woods!

It was a black racer. They grow from 2-4 foot long! They're harmless. They'll
run from you unless they're cornered! They do like to climb and can extend
over half their body off the ground. I seen this one do it once or twice. They
can move very fast, that's how they got the name racer!

How would you like to go take a shower and see a snake wrapped around the
shower curtain? lol

It could have been worse. It could've been a copperhead!


----------



## Copchick

Bio - That is so messed up. Hope you heal quickly. Will you have to have surgery?

Goblin - glad to hear you caught the snake. I'll bet that kept you both busy for a bit hunting the snake in your house.


----------



## Goblin

Copchick said:


> Goblin - glad to hear you caught the snake. I'll bet that kept you both busy for a bit hunting the snake in your house.


Naw. We waited for him to come back upstairs. But we figured he'd come
back up the basement steps but he apparently climbed up to the basement 
ceiling and followed the pipes to the bathroom! We didn't know he had come
up until my nephew went in the bathroom and found him curled up around
the shower curtain rod!


----------



## RoxyBlue

So sorry to hear about the work incident, Bio. I'd been wondering where you were. I know it sucks not being able to set up but at least you do have an option for keeping your hand in the cauldron, so to speak:jol:

I'd rather see a snake in the bathroom than a spider, but maybe that's just me:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Dang Bio, sorry to hear about your injury, hope you mend fast and well


----------



## Hairazor

It's that time of year again, Banned Books Week. (The Library borrowed my Knight for their display)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I was looking at a list of banned books and found this one amusing because of the subject matter of the book itself:

_"Fahrenheit 451, Ray Bradbury, 1953 - Rather than ban the book about book-banning outright, Venado Middle school in Irvine, CA utilized an expurgated version of the text in which all the "hells" and "damns" were blacked out."_

And this was amusing because of the final comment:

_"The Scarlet Letter, Nathaniel Hawthorne, 1850 - According to many critics, Hawthorne should have been less friendly toward his main character, Hester Prynne (in fairness, so should have minister Arthur Dimmesdale). One isn't surprised by the moralist outrage the book caused in 1852. But when, one hundred and forty years later, the book is still being banned because it is sinful and conflicts with community values, you have to raise your eyebrows. Parents in one school district called the book "pornographic and obscene" in 1977. Clearly this was before the days of the World Wide Web."
_


----------



## RoxyBlue

September 30 is National Mud Pack Day. Appropriate since it's been raining and it's muddy outside:jol:

It's also my youngest brother's birthday. I don't think he would want a mud pack as a gift.....:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Today is the first day of October!
31 days till Halloween!

And now........Release the Vampire Bats! :jol::jol::jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Goblin said:


> Naw. We waited for him to come back upstairs. But we figured he'd come
> back up the basement steps but he apparently climbed up to the basement
> ceiling and followed the pipes to the bathroom! We didn't know he had come
> up until my nephew went in the bathroom and found him curled up around
> the shower curtain rod!


A snake using pipes to get from one place to another...hey didn't this happen in a movie once? 

ION: Tomorrow will mark one month living in this place. At first I had major reservations about this and I felt uneasy. But I've come to see the positives on this. For the first time since I was diagnosed with Diabeetes, my blood sugar is finally down to where it's supposed to be. It feels pretty good to not feel sluggish and sick anymore.

Sister came to take me to dinner and had a talk with the nurse, and apparently there is a volunteer on the second floor that can help me get Jack O Lantern trained and registered as a service dog. And can also help me get my hands on the vest too!(Yay!) And also a bunch of rooms were recently vacated and I might be able to move to another room soon!

Bio- I didn't know one could get high on bathsalts? Or is that a slang word for a drug?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey Halloween Peeps! Grandinroad has 20% off and free shipping, use code FREEFORALL. I bought some ghost lights that I'd been waiting for a sale for. I probably could have waited until closer to Halloween, and saved more money, but they are battery operated and I need them for my bathrooms on Halloween night. They probably would've sold out...ha, ha.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Goblin said:


> Today is the first day of October!
> 31 days till Halloween!
> 
> And now........Release the Vampire Bats! :jol::jol::jol:


:jol:Isn't it really 29 days until Halloween? I struggle with this every year with my countdown sign. Right now I am sporting " 'tis 29 days until Halloween" on my sign. If you take a calendar and count out the days until October 31st, it's 29 days....that is if you aren't including the actual day of Halloween, but you aren't, are you? You are counting the days UNTIL Halloween....Right???? Ugh...I go back and forth all the time about this....and it's so important for my sign.:undecidekin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I think the timing on the countdown clock is based on Halloween beginning when the clock goes from 11:59 PM on October 30th to 12 midnight. If you count calendar days and include the 31st, then it's currently 30 days until Halloween, which most people would see as making more sense anyway.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:That is exactly what I thought!!! Thanks Roxy....I will restructure my sign to notate that.... It's a fine line....


----------



## Bone Dancer

What's this ? I thought Halloween was all year long. You make it sound like its only one day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You funny boy:jol:


----------



## Goblin

I don't believe it! Yet another snake got in the house!

This one was in the living room! He was a bit more aggressive but we managed
to catch him and took him back outside. I think they're coming in through the
broken screen on the basement window. I'll fix that when it stops raining!


----------



## Headless

Where the heck did all these giant black mosquitoes come from - darned things are biting me on the neck!

Goblin - if that was me I'd be moving out. OMG TWO??????????????????

Glad to hear you are doing well DA!

I managed to get two good days in the shed this weekend. Daylight Saving started today as well so with any luck I will be able to spend a little time in the shed after work - depending on how wet and cold it is. Managed to finish a voodoo mask prop, a clown prop and bought the timber to start making stuff for a laboratory...... new scenes are tough!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now that the front porch work is done, we've started working on the front planting beds. Yesterday we got two azaleas and a rhododendron planted after mixing leaf compost, top soil, and garden soil into the bed in front of the porch. We still need to do the same on the other side of the house after getting a fresh layer of Drylock on the foundation.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Goblin said:


> I don't believe it! Yet another snake got in the house!
> 
> This one was in the living room! He was a bit more aggressive but we managed
> to catch him and took him back outside. I think they're coming in through the
> broken screen on the basement window. I'll fix that when it stops raining!


I think the question is "why do the snake come inside?" shelter?, looking for food?, killing you in your sleep? Orrrrrrr, you can just fix the screen before something bigger gets in.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just spent four hours in a rehearsal for our upcoming production of the opera "The Bohemian Girl". I am officially worn out for the day:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

TCM is running the classic Frankenstein movies tonight. Frankenstein just ended, next is Bride and then Son of...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Home from work today, Abby says it's time for me to throw the ball in the family room, the sun is shining, windows are cracked open, and coffee is brewing. I wonder if I should be doing something more productive? :googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Working on props perhaps?? 

I woke up this morning to 62 degrees and an ever so slight whisper of Fall in the air. I walked out to change my sign and I felt so happy. Everything feels like October to me, and you know what that means.


----------



## Otaku

Spooky1 said:


> TCM is running the classic Frankenstein movies tonight. Frankenstein just ended, next is Bride and then Son of...


Watched all three! There's nothing like the classics.


----------



## Goblin

Got a notice from Social Security today. As of my 66th birthday October 25th
I will go off disability and begin my regular retirement! I will still get the same
amount each month fortunately. At one time they said I might get less. We're
supposed to get a cost of living raise in January.


----------



## Headless

Work sucks....... that is all.


----------



## djgra79

I took a sickie today. Been getting a few headaches of late so went to my Chiro for a good crack! Spent most of the day doing nothing. Might head out to the mancave and work on my tombstones.

Might...


----------



## RoxyBlue

October 4 is:

National Golf Day - a boring game to watch unless there is a kraken in the water hazard.

National Frappe Day - appropriate to the season, here is a recipe for a pumpkin frappe:

Ingredients: 

1/2 cup pumpkin puree 
1/2 cup vanilla ice cream 
1/2 cup milk 
Pinch cinnamon 
Pinch nutmeg 

Put pumpkin puree, ice cream, milk, and cinnamon into a blender. Blend ingredients together. Pour contents into glasses. Add a touch of nutmeg on top. Serve immediately.


----------



## RoxyBlue

First sign of Halloween at our house for our neighbors - a GID skellie and a blacklight. He's sitting in front of one of our upstairs window where he can be seen from the sidewalk as people pass by.

skellie window by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm back online!
Got the internet, satellite, phone and security system installed, getting our furniture moved tomorrow, still have stuff at the apartment and garage to get moved but I feel like we're finally making progress.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay, EQ!

A dog seems to have perfect timing when it comes to needing to go out right when you're in the middle of something you need to get done.


----------



## Headless

^ Try having two! They take it in turns to annoy the crap out of you!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Doggie Tag Team!:googly:

Spooky1 has come up with a perfect description for Abby's mixed breed status - a Golden LabraWhoKnows. If she were in a Dr. Seuss book, she would be a Golden LabraWhozit.


----------



## Headless

You could be onto a new designer breed there Roxy!

FINALLY the weather has started to turn here. We've had massive flooding across the state (actually across several states) and it has been so cold. But this week has seen temperatures up a bit and sunshine! I have a date with the shed to create Laboratory props....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nosferatu (1922) is showing on TCM at the moment, followed by "The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari" (1919) at about 9:30PM.


----------



## Goblin

Well, a third snake has shown up in the house!

I fixed the screen and put something along the basement window that's supposed
to keep them out! My brother and I have patched up everything we could find,
which isn't easy with a 60 year old house! Now all we have to do is catch him! I
figure before long he'll come up the basement steps!


----------



## Headless

No Goblin - just NO!


----------



## Bone Dancer

forum is running kinda slow right now


----------



## Headless

Yep - wouldn't open for me for a little while.... which is irritating when you can't sleep, it's 5.00am and you want something other than mindless Facebook to entertain you! LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

The forum was down for a while today. We sent a message to Zombie-F through Facebook and it appears he did a reboot. Thanks, Z!


----------



## Headless

Thanks Z - life isn't worth living without HF!!!!!!!! I get a little sad when the screen is blank.


----------



## Hairazor

Glad Forum is up, I had to leave the house this morning without my fix


----------



## Dark Angel 27

So, I'm in an interesting conundrum. (one of my favorite words to use besides Dubious.)
I have made a friend or two here at this apartment complex aka "The Assylum" And we were talking about the upcoming halloween party a couple of weeks ago and she was telling me that she wanted to go as a cat but that she couldn't do her makeup because her hands shake too bad. So, I offered to do her makeup for her. All this time up until this morning, I'd assumed (bad idea there) that she was referring to a black cat makeup. I asked her what kind of cat she was going to be. She looks up at me and said she wanted to be Cat-Man from the KISS band. I mentally face palmed and now I realize that I'm in for it and will give it my best try. I'm telling you guys, that since moving here, I've learned more about that band which is her obsession, then I ever learned from a youtube video. This is a first for me! LOL

ION: Jack is settling in here pretty good and he had his first face to face encounter with a cat. I kind of unconsiously held my breath but let him sniff around. They were nose to nose and the cat hissed at him, which caused Jack to flinch and back away. Then he gave me a confused look. Like he was saying, "Mom, why did he hiss at me? I didn't do anything." I just shook my head and we went back in side. It was adorable to me. But the plus side of this, is that he didn't attack the cat, so that's a win in my book!


----------



## Headless

^ It's almost worse than no coffee Hairazor!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You'll be okay, DA. You're just going to add white to your black cat makeup to get the KISS look:jol: Their makeup is actually pretty simple - no complicated graphics.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*WOW! I think this has been the longest that I've logged on here at HF in a long, long while. 3 days in a row.....but that will be short lived as I need to get back to doing my "honey do list", before the really bad weather kicks in.

See ya!
*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our first concert performance of "The Bohemian Girl" went well last night. Didn't get home until close to midnight, and didn't get to sleep until close to 2AM. Love the show but very happy we only have one more performance this weekend because it's physically demanding to be playing almost constantly through three acts of an opera.


----------



## Spooky1

Watching more Frankenstein movies tonight on TCM.


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Watching the presidential debates. Not going to be partisan on here, just a sigh...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Working on another feltie and watching Lon Chaney first as Frankenstein, now as the wolfman. Life is good:jol:


----------



## gypsichic

Wondering if haunt forum is slowly dying - dosen't seem as active as it used to be......


----------



## scareme

That's because you aren't here. You need to get your ass back on here.


----------



## Goblin

A ink pen! lol


----------



## Headless

A glass of wine - so if I pour another couple I won't really care!


----------



## scareme

Uh oh! A empty red solo cup. I'm dead.


----------



## Headless

I'll pour you an extra wine Scareme!


----------



## Spooky1

I may be in trouble. My weapon is sleeping.

295dd7 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

There are three couch pillows to my right. Maybe I can smother the zombies. There's also a table lamp within reach for the pops to the head.


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, a timer and a shredder


----------



## scareme

Headless, bring the wine, we'll need it. 
Gobby, ink pen, good. We'll stab them in the head.
Royx, Pillows, not sure, but bring them, you never know. Table lamp, good one.
hairazor, shredder, good one. Not only can we shred some zombie heads, we might be able to make a bloody gross movie while we are at it. 
Spooky1, wake that damn dog up. She may be the only thing that stands between us and death.


----------



## Spooklights

Bad news. My weapon is a piece of cheesecake. Maybe I can just bite them back.


----------



## Headless

Never mind the zombies - just make sure you bring cheesecake for everyone!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I vote for cheesecake, too! That way we can die happy when the zombies attack:googly:

My goodness, only two people here at the moment. Maybe I can release the glitter monkeys and then blame it on Goblin since there is only one witness and he ain't talking


----------



## RoxyBlue

October 12 is a busy day for holidays, including:

Cookbook Launch Day - Churches like this one as a fundraiser

Emergency Nurses Day - Also celebrated in Australia and Canada

National Fossil Day - I wonder if this includes really old people?

Old Farmer's Day - Hmmm, see comment above...

Moment of Frustration Day - Probably celebrated most days when you work for a living. Or have young kids, or teenagers, or very energetic dogs.

National Gumbo Day - best celebrated in New Orleans, a "Don't Even Think About Dieting While You're Visiting" tourist spot.

Take Your Teddy Bear to Work Day - unless it's an evil teddy bear, in which case you might want to leave it at home.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> October 12 is a busy day for holidays, including:
> 
> Moment of Frustration Day - Probably celebrated most days when you work for a living. Or have young kids, or teenagers, or very energetic dogs......


Yeah this is my everyday lately..........

Sooooo the "Clown" thing struck our little patch of the woods with a hoax call to a local school putting the school in lockdown for about 45 minutes. The result is that people are very angry that their kids were put through this. Ours is a pretty quiet and fairly easy going population of about 11,000 people and we generally seem to avoid the crazy fads until now. This is fine - except that our Scouts Fundraiser this year had a "clown component" which with 2 1/2 weeks to go has now had to be changed. I'm not sure what I will fill that space with (scares or display) but it's pretty clear it WON'T be clowns.


----------



## Otaku

RoxyBlue said:


> October 12 is a busy day for holidays, including:
> 
> Cookbook Launch Day - Churches like this one as a fundraiser
> 
> Emergency Nurses Day - Also celebrated in Australia and Canada
> 
> National Fossil Day - I wonder if this includes really old people?
> 
> Old Farmer's Day - Hmmm, see comment above...
> 
> Moment of Frustration Day - Probably celebrated most days when you work for a living. Or have young kids, or teenagers, or very energetic dogs.
> 
> National Gumbo Day - best celebrated in New Orleans, a "Don't Even Think About Dieting While You're Visiting" tourist spot.
> 
> Take Your Teddy Bear to Work Day - unless it's an evil teddy bear, in which case you might want to leave it at home.


Wow, this is a busy day! Don't forget Columbus Day (but everyone knows about that one, right?). 
And today is my 25th wedding anniversary!


----------



## Headless

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy anniversary, Otaku, and many more! Spooky1 and I are also celebrating our wedding anniversary this month (28 years on the 15th).


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ Wow, 28 years, you guy must have been married when you were 5 yrs old.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Flatterer!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Anniversary Otaku!


----------



## Headless

I'm gonna buy that BD a packet of straws for Christmas...... hahahahahaha


----------



## Hairazor

Happy Anniversary Otaku


----------



## Goblin

Happy Anniversary Otaku 

Have an appointment with the heart doctor today. Was supposed to have
gone back in March but they were moving to a new office.


----------



## spinwitch

We were running errands yesterday and checking out Halloween stuff. What a disappointment! No Spirit Halloween, no Halloween Express, no Halloween City. Party City had only two aisles of pretty standard stuff, Target had a couple of aisles ditto. The best store Halloween display was at Home Depot. We had to come home and go online to get a new fog machine. Sigh ...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I expect most retailers are now moving on to Christmas stuff. Good time to look for Halloween items on sale


----------



## Hairazor

I have had a routine eye appointment scheduled for the 17th since my one last year. They called me and asked if I could change it till the 31st. I said are you crazy, NO. Settled on the 25th


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> October 12 is a busy day for holidays, including:
> 
> Emergency Nurses Day - Also celebrated in Australia and Canada


I wish I would have known this, but I'll go ahead and chime in anyway. I know they aren't considered emergency nurses since the ones that work at the assited living home where I'm at now are just regular nurses. But I'll never stop being greatful to the one that came and rescued me when I got lost trying to walk home. I got dehydrated, disorientated, and started to panic, not to mention that Jack was with me and we was pretty worn down to. But when I called the nurses for help, she got in her truck, found me and drove me the rest of the way home. Without her, I could have collapsed on the side of the road and Jack might have been a gonner. There was no way I could have made it back on my own. her name is Ida. She is also the nurse that drives the bus too!



Otaku said:


> And today is my 25th wedding anniversary!


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*As you may know...I've been busy working on my "honey-do-list". Just kind of finished one project which is the greenhouse my wife asked me to build, like out of no-where!

I ended up having to put a temporary clear plastic tarp on the roof for now, because of an early rain storm that started late last night, and it's just enough to keep the rain from getting inside.

Guess the roof will wait till spring time and better weather for now. Still need to finish the inside stuff like shelving and the like. I will post some pics when I get it finished just to see what you think of it. I'm kind of shooting from the hip on this one as I didn't have any set plans to go by. :undecidekin:

Anyway, that's done for the most part. Now on to other things till the rain stops then it's back to the greenhouse to finish!

Later......
*_


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> You'll be okay, DA. You're just going to add white to your black cat makeup to get the KISS look:jol: Their makeup is actually pretty simple - no complicated graphics.


Yep, I've looked into it, googled it and came up with a game plan. Just had to go out and get the white and green make up since she already has the black make up.

ION: This is the first Halloween that i will not be huanting. :crykin: However, there is going to be a halloween party with a costume contest. So, I've decided that Jack and i will be going. I've gotten all the pieces i need to become an evil queen and Jack will be the handsome prince. I've put in a call to my friend who will be making him a little tuxedo vest. I personally can't wait to see how he looks in it, since he's already got a little fan club going. I bought myself a cheapo tiara and I'll be painting the whole thing black and will add some spooky designs to it. (i'm hoping it works out like that)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I so want to see Jack in a little tuxedo. He's going to be one dapper dude:jol:

Definition of "persistence" - a dog with a ball it wants you to throw


----------



## Copchick

Holy smokes, it's been a while. Hi everyone!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, CC!


----------



## Headless

Hi CC!!!

YAY for the weekend.


----------



## Goblin

Took 30 minutes to find the heart doctor's office! I told it was 
a brick building across from the hospital! Well, it was neither 
brick or across from the hospital! Seems most of the patients 
had the same problem!

BP was good. EKG looked good. Took 4 blood samples. Waiting
for results. Have to have my yearly ultrasound as soon as they're 
ready. If there's no problems I won't have to go back to May 10th! 
Keep your fingers crossed!

Dr. Zachary asked me how I was doing. I replied "I'm still among the living!"
That brought a big laugh from everyone in the corridor! I then added, "I have
you to thank for it!"


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ good luck Goby, hope all your numbers come back good.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

You're not alone. Went to a brand new ENT doctor and was told to go to this older building and was told the office was on the third floor. Turns out that the office I needed was across the way, in the newer building on the fifth floor. LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frost on the pumpkin this morning.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

^And low hanging fog on the fields. Mother Nature is the best fog chiller on the market:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Hi CC!

Really need to finish of my latest project this weekend, so we can start moving stuff out of the crawlspace and putting the boxed up stuff together.


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Goblin said:


> A ink pen! lol


I've got a glass bottle, a bunch of them actually. (I'm in my theatre department, they're props. Yes, props...)


----------



## scareme

^^^Sure. Sure. ^^^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gorgeous fall day, soon to be followed by a week of summer temperatures. The plants will be confused:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

80+ degree weather in October. This is great!


----------



## Otaku

We have rain the SF Bay Area this weekend. We sure do need it.


----------



## Draik41895

I'm working at a burrito place now, needed a day job. Ksea's working at The Mortuary though, so that's fun. I still haven't been but hopefully next weekend me and some friends will go see her. New Orleans is a fun place, but you need to have the money. I'm in an apartment now with her and our pups, so unfortunately I don't have any yard to do anything. but luckily she loves Halloween as much as I do so we have all our creepy decorations up 24/7


----------



## tjc67

Stupid storms are costing me this weekend. Hoped to have the fence up by tomorrow but 3 lost days are killing me


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Love this moon rising tonight....I wish it would have been a few weeks later...but then, I can't go changing things, just to please my Halloween sensibilities........


----------



## Evil Queen

Hi Draik!

Yeah this weekend storm here in CA is a warm storm, it's all wet and muggy. Yuck!


----------



## Goblin

Two weeks from today is Halloween!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Appears there will be a crown in my near future, and not one of those diamond encrusted things:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Monster Cat

Queen Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Ugly Dat Boi


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky Egg - don't think that's gonna fly as a Halloween costume:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

My thoughtful youngest daughter sent me this:

https://www.airbnb.com/night-at/dracula


----------



## scareme

Are you going to enter Hairazor? Looks cool.

Good to hear from you P5. I was getting worried about you and all that flooding. 

Draik, I'm heading to New Orleans for Halloween. I'm excited. 

I was worried about the house being empty on Halloween night. Last year we had around 880 toters. I figured if the lights were out, a few of them might get mad. So I asked my daughter to stay at the house. I told her she didn't have to pass out candy. Just leave the house dark. Just pop out if there was any problem. She said as long as she's here she might as well pass out candy. So Rick went out and bought the candy today. Then this afternoon my daughter-in-law called wanting to know if she can bring their dog when they come over Halloween night. ??? What is going on here that night? A wild party with dogs? I don't even want to know. Just make sure the house is clean when we get home.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sometimes it's just better not to know, Scareme:jol:


----------



## Zurgh

Found a Simon's Cat Plush for anyone interested.


----------



## Copchick

^ He's adorable! Summer temps here too. A little rain here and there, but when the sun is out...wow, mother nature sure knows how to paint a landscape with all the beautiful colors.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I have a couple dozen emails now from a client who is (a) very needy and (b) not good at conveying correctly the first time what he needs from us, which is why we have a couple dozen emails from him. The DELETE button is looking very tempting right now.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

October 19 is Evaluate Your Life Day. More appropriate for haunters, perhaps it should be Evaluate Your Readiness for Halloween Day:jol::devil:

Forum was down for at least five hours last night. Goblin must have dumped coffee in the works again


----------



## SterchCinemas

Excited for 13 Nights of Halloween to start! Which means Halloween is less than 2 weeks away! Woo hoo!


----------



## Goblin

Got the results of my blood work. Everything is okay except for my sugar. It's a little
high! The doctor has give me a prescription to help bring it back down and it's back on
my "no sugar" diet. Halloween with no candy! Sad thing is the grocery stores around 
here apparently never heard of sugar free products and if you order them online you
get a small amount that costs you an arm and a leg!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our company is getting a French drain installed to address the water issues we've had in the lower level of the building. There is sawing of drywall and jackhammering of concrete going on at the moment. Not real conducive to a serene office environment:jol: I left Abby at home (she usually comes to work with me) because I figured it would be a mite stressful for her to be here.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Companies are pulling clown costumes off of the shelves. Pathetic.
Good thing I bought my clown stuff already. MUAHAHAHAHAAAA!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, you bad girl, you!:googly:


----------



## Goblin

You know, as a kid Micheal Myers dressed up as a clown........and see where that went from there!


----------



## Goblin

I guess I'll see a cheesy horror movie called "Hauntiholic 4" on the late show one night!


----------



## Hauntiholik

goblin said:


> i guess i'll see a cheesy horror movie called "hauntiholic 4" on the late show one night!


lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

I was thinking of picking up my boys from school on Halloween in the hearse and wearing a clown costume.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We are so going to see that on the evening news:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Go for it, the boy will be so proud.


----------



## Draik41895

Turned my girlfriend onto Hauntcast, I'm glad she likes it. it gives me a weird sense of nostalgia, to think that I was like 13 when it started. That's a whole different kind of scary.



scareme said:


> Draik, I'm heading to New Orleans for Halloween. I'm excited.


 Very fun! try and swing by the Mortuary if you can! if your're here the day of Kayla wont be working though, since its her Birthday, she's taking it off. Me and some friends are actually throwing her a little surprise party.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Headless

So 10 days to go and we are having severe weather here again. The Scout hall (after being completely flooded last month) is sandbagged and ready for another flood event this weekend - meanwhile we have been given permission to move to another hall to set up our fundraiser this year. The hall is a completely different layout so we are back to square one on our plans. Just going to wing it - fingers crossed and hoping for the best.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dear Microsoft - I hate your cloud.

One of our friends who does a yard and garage haunt is stopping by this weekend to adopt some of our no-longer-used props, which makes up for the multitude of new prop purchases we made this year. That's my justification and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Hairazor

Fingers crossed for you Headless

And elsewhere, we did Where's Waldo last year for Spookwalk and I got a chuckle out of this:
http://i1070.photobucket.com/albums/u493/dude_ia/waldo%20comic_zpsgykkck4a.jpg


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha! Classic!


----------



## Headless

hahahahahaha love wears waldo!

Well we got the infrastructure set up today for the fundraiser and pretty happy with the progress. Of course every time we tried to get something from the car it poured rain - but so far no signs of pneumonia so we'll press on.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I think " getting rained on whenever you're trying to move things outside" is one of those Murphy's Laws.


----------



## Hairazor

Some Halloween humor:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha!

Went to Target this afternoon and of course had to check out the Halloween section one more time. We were testing out the skull in a dome that records and repeats whatever you say. There was a second one on display that a young girl was trying to operate but was dead in the water. She was looking at us wistfully, so I moved the working one down to her level and showed her how to make it talk back. She got excited, called her mother over to show her, and the two of them spent the next 15 minutes talking to the skull. Just goes to show age is no barrier when it's Halloween at Target:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

I was at my local Kmart a couple years ago in the Halloween department looking at all the goodies. A little girl came into the area and started to push a button when her Mom came up and said No No, so of course I winked at the girl and proceeded to push the buttons on each item that had a button, heehee


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue

Sent some old props off to a new home today. So nice to be able to give them to someone who'll get more use out of them long after we've outgrown them.


----------



## scareme

One time my Mom and I took the kids to the Science Center for a fun day of learning and playing. Little did I know it was their "Where's Waldo?" month. There were six foot cardboard Waldos all through out the exhibits. There must have been 25 or so. It's a big place. So guess who unknowingly wore a red and white striped shirt that day? Yup. I looked like Mrs. Waldo. And every Waldo the kids found, my Mom would make me stand next to while she took a picture. You know, just incase anyone in the place didn't notice I was dressed like him. Not as fond of Waldo as I once was.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Back to fall weather this week - love it. Wind predicted for Halloween - don't love that as much.


----------



## gypsichic

scareme said:


> That's because you aren't here. You need to get your ass back on here.


Lmao - true story

I've been workin' my dead ass off for over 2 months remodeling 2 rooms,
setting up for H'ween & prepping for our H'ween party we just had Sat night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to see you here, gypsi!


----------



## Hairazor

"Waldo" -- Only you Scareme, only you, heehee


----------



## Spooky1

Hot glue burns and cut finger, It must be Halloween season.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Spooky1 said:


> Hot glue burns and cut finger, It must be Halloween season.


That's an every day thing for me.The trials of a Visual Display Artist. :googly:


----------



## Goblin

No more disability! I am officially retired now! 

Have to take my yearly ultrasound of my heart tomorrow!


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Birthday Gob!


----------



## scareme

What is going on with Bill? I've heard something on Facebook. Please, does anyone know anything?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haven't heard anything about him, Scareme. We don't have contact with him through Facebook.


----------



## spinwitch

Had our Halloween Howl at the museum last weekend (had to do it early because this weekend is a big football game and we wouldn't be able to get needed volunteers). We ran almost 1900 people through in two evenings. Sunday we tore it down, and now I'm washing 30+ costumes. Pics to follow.


----------



## Hairazor

Woot, woot ^


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Copchick

I had gotten to the point of not being able to fit any more props or bins in my storage unit with the purchase of the horse skellie, and those of you who purchased one know what I'm talking about. I started selling off props and things I no longer use or I think, "why the hell did I buy this?". I got into the bins and realized I have too much stuff. I've got to get ahead of myself for next year. I think in August/early September, I'll go through my bins and sell stuff off or donate way ahead of Halloween so people can get excited for the upcoming day. Sigh...I've got too much stuff.


----------



## Goblin

My ultrasound has been moved back to December 15th!


----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> I had gotten to the point of not being able to fit any more props or bins in my storage unit with the purchase of the horse skellie, and those of you who purchased one know what I'm talking about. I started selling off props and things I no longer use or I think, "why the hell did I buy this?". I got into the bins and realized I have too much stuff. I've got to get ahead of myself for next year. I think in August/early September, I'll go through my bins and sell stuff off or donate way ahead of Halloween so people can get excited for the upcoming day. Sigh...I've got too much stuff.


"I've got too much stuff" said NO haunter EVER...... Who are you and what have you done with Tina?????????????


----------



## Copchick

^ You crack me up!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Headless:googly: Maybe Tina is now one of....the WALKING DEAD!!!


CC, we cull props every year now. We've found as the display develops over time that some things don't really "fit" anymore, particularly if they were one of those impulse buys. We also have older props that aren't quite up to the standards of things we make now - I still remember making tombstones out of cardboard that I was so proud of at the time and now cringe to think I ever put them in our yard.

We are fortunate to have a friend locally who is more than happy to give our castoffs new life in his display, so it's a win-win for everyone. And I did not pass on cardboard tombstones to him:jol:


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## scareme

I can't remember if I mentioned this at the time. My daughter and her boyfriend's house was struck by lightening and burned to the ground. The were just preparing to move in so luckily no one was there at the time and there were no lives lost, human or pets. But they had moved a lot of their things in. She had all her holiday boxes there. So she has been going through my things to try and replace what she lost. So I'm getting to cull, if I like it or not. But I'm glad it's going to her. There are so many things from her childhood and her Grandparents, that we can't replace. But we aren't the first that have had to deal with that. Anyway, that's my cull story.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Scarier than Halloween


----------



## Lord Homicide

^^^ holy crap!! When? 
Does the chop saw still work?


----------



## Hairazor

Yikes Scareme, glad no one was hurt but needing to replace things, a job in itself


----------



## Evil Queen

Holy crow Scareme! Thank goodness no loss of life.


----------



## Copchick

Holy cow, thank goodness no one was hurt. That is so devastating. I can't imagine what they're going through. Fire at my house is a big fear for me, as I'm sure for everyone.


----------



## Spooky1

Scareme, have they started rebuilding the house yet?


----------



## spinwitch

Had a funny experience entertaining the line at the haunt this weekend (I'd spend some time in my stalkabout, then change to a creepy scarecrow costume). When I was being the scarecrow, one kid kept yelling at me "How old are you?? I want to know how old you are!!" I finally gave in--as being as the scarecrow didn't talk, just starting holding up my hands--10, 20, 30, 40, 50, 60 and ended with a flourish and three fingers. As the kid was yelling "You're 63??!!"--the group behind me broke into applause.

What? Middle aged women aren't supposed to put on a weird mask and get in stranger's faces???


----------



## Hairazor

Love it ^


----------



## scareme

Lord Homicide said:


> ^^^ holy crap!! When?
> Does the chop saw still work?


lol Several people have asked that. Bobby went in and pulled the blade down and water poured out of it. Everything in the house that wasn't burnt was soaked.



Spooky1 said:


> Scareme, have they started rebuilding the house yet?


They just bulldozed the house yesterday. I bet the neighbors thought, Thank God. The insurance is dragging their feet about everything. They are not covering my daughter's things because they only live together. My daughter is trying to talk Bobby into saying he's a cross dresser so she can get her clothes, shoes and purses covered. lol It's taken the insurance guy almost two months to estimate the losses on the first floor. He told the kids the second floor would go a lot faster. My daughter pointed out there was no more second floor. The insurance guy said, That's why it's going to go so fast.  



spinwitch said:


> Had a funny experience entertaining the line at the haunt this weekend (I'd spend some time in my stalkabout, then change to a creepy scarecrow costume). When I was being the scarecrow, one kid kept yelling at me "How old are you?? I want to know how old you are!!" I finally gave in--as being as the scarecrow didn't talk, just starting holding up my hands--10, 20, 30, 40, 50, 60 and ended with a flourish and three fingers. As the kid was yelling "You're 63??!!"--the group behind me broke into applause.
> 
> What? Middle aged women aren't supposed to put on a weird mask and get in stranger's faces???


Yeah for you. Us old dames surprise people some times. My daughter was telling our dentist how much I do for Halloween. He said, You wouldn't know it to look at her. She looks so normal. ROTFLMAO My hair stylist said the same thing when she found out I partake of the herb when in Colorado. (Only in CO, Copchick) I'm thinking of using that as my signature, She looks so normal.


----------



## Goblin

If you're a fan of the old horror and sci-fi movies you'll be in 7th heaven this
weekend!

Starting Friday at 8pm:

Dracula
The Mummy
The Invisible Man
The Wolfman
The Black Cat
The Uninvited
Island of Lost Souls

Starting Saturday at 6am

The Devil Doll
The leopard Man
Bedlam
Bowery to Bagdad (bowery Boys)
The Black Scorpion
The Blob
Village of the Damned
The Thing from Another World
Earth vs The Flying Saucers
Blood and Blace Lace
It's Alive

Staring Sunday at 6am

Topper
The Tingler (noon)


----------



## Headless

Oh Scareme that's awful! I hope they get their insurance through to replace everything.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love how the networks run back-to-back horror movies Halloween weekend when we're TOO DAMNED BUSY to watch them! Thank God for DVRs.

And appropriate for the season - as I drove into the parking lot for work this morning, I spotted four vultures sitting on the roof of the building across from the one I work in. There was a lone dead squirrel visible on the ground. I predict some arguments over who gets it.


----------



## spinwitch

The funniest place I ever saw vultures was a large group standing on the roof of a funeral home (the owners of the business didn't find it as amusing--it seems that was a standard hanging-out place for the birds)


----------



## Hairazor

Oh my, that ^ gave me the giggles


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got an email from one of the auto parts suppliers we use about cleaning up Halloween mishaps and mayhem from your car:

http://blog.advanceautoparts.com/20...paign=20161027_43_SP_EM_weekly&utm_content=GO


----------



## Draik41895

My girlfriends Grandpa has a large property in Copperas Cove in Texas and he loves halloween. He usually does inflatables and a lot of store bought stuff in his front yard but the backyard is huge. He wants me to make a walkthrough for him next year, So That seems like it'll be a lot of fun. We want to get the local high school involved in it too, his eldest daughter just graduated, so they know the people in the area.


----------



## RoxyBlue

How dare our clients want something from us on Tuesday when I was hoping to take the day after Halloween off to recover?!?!:googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Draik41895 said:


> My girlfriends Grandpa has a large property in Copperas Cove in Texas and he loves halloween. .


That's nice country down there.


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue

^

And in keeping with modern times:


----------



## Hairazor

Yep ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

TCM is running classic Universal horror movies from the '30s. Just watched Dracula and the Mummy is next.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I'm watching it, too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^glad to know we are in good company:jol:

Spooky1 is putting together our swaying zombie while watching the Mummy. Seems appropriate.


----------



## Goblin

I am watching The Black Cat now. After The mummy it was The Invisible Man and
The Wolfman!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Fell asleep during the Invisible Man ...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^LOL, went to bed before The Invisible Man because I couldn't keep my eyes open. Friday nights are like that....:jol:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Okay ... I'm making a beer run ... anybody need anything?


----------



## Headless

Well the first night of our Scouts fundraiser pulled in $540. Tonight I wasn't able to join them due to committing to taking photos at a dog show (one should really check the calendar when one makes silly promises 12 months in advance) and despite REALLY crappy weather they made another $350. So tomorrow night is Halloween here and I'm hoping we match the first night at least but unfortunately the bad weather is forecast to continue...........


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Sorry about the weather, Headless. The last three years or so, it's been a major factor in our decorating. This year looks to be nice in our area, so maybe we'll get a full compliment of TOTs. I hope you do, too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Way to go, Headless! Woo hoo, and hope the big night brings in bigger dollars.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay for you Headless


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue

^

Tomorrow is going to be a busy day. Hope everyone has a successfully spooky Halloween!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Just turned on and tweaked the lights in preparation for tomorrow. Getting excited! So to calm down I'm watching Young Frankenstein and sipping my homemade Candy Corn Vodka. Have fun tomorrow everyone!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^You should definitely move to NC and be my neighbor... We would have EPIC Halloweens.... Candy Corn Vodka??? Damn....goes good with Chicken Pastry and Vegetable Beef Soup???? Spent all day making two HUGE stock pots full. Welcome Halloween...and welcome haunters....Grab a cup and a spoon for your Halloween treat.


----------



## Spooky1

Fogger, lights and animatronics all checked and working. Storm came through this evening. It was 81 today, will only be 59 for Halloween. It will be cool but dry for tomorrow. We're all prepped to setup tomorrow.

Good luck tomorrow everyone and have a great Halloween!


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Happy Halloween 2016 to everyone here at HauntForum!

*_


----------



## Headless

I am so doing a happy dance right now. It's almost 2.00am - by the time we pulled down the haunt and said our thank you's & goodbyes it was quite late. I thought I deserved to come home and enjoy a nice glass of wine and reflect on the fact that we raised almost

$1700

I should really go to bed now since I have to work tomorrow...........

Hope everyone is having an awesome Halloween celebration!


----------



## DandyBrit

^Well done!


----------



## Hairazor

Hot Dang Headless, way to go!!


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Congrats to Headless on a job well done!

Well it's that time of year again for me to say goodbye at this time of year. Although I haven't been on HF as much as I've wanted to be this year because of projects.

But I will be back sometime next year, as I'm just going to say after my home projects are completed. I will try to pop back in around Christmas time to say hi and wish everyone a great holiday.

But as for now.....I will say fair thee well, till next year!

Troll Wizard
*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations, Headless!

Au revoir, Troll!

Almost done setting up the yard.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Wow, what happened to us? We used to be this really fun informative site. Not one person came on this year to talk about Halloween or to say hello. No chat, no nothing. Oh, and its been like that for a long time. This year was the worse.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not sure what you mean, PG. There are people here every day, which I know because I'm here every day:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm so glad I decided to take today off. I really needed the recovery time after both setting up and taking down our display in one day. We had a glass of champagne in honor of Bone Dancer after everything was taken down last night and watched a horror movie or two. The house looks like a prop shop exploded in it:jol:

Spooky1 just went out to take down the graveyard fence and we'll need to start sorting through everything to remove batteries, get rid of anything not fixable, and start boxing up the animated props for storage. I figure the house might look normal again in about a week.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I'm spent. Got 99% cleaned up. It seems rebar is easier to get in the ground, than out. Gonna take a nap, then roast a chicken for dinner. Saw a great recipe for "Peruvian" chicken.


----------



## Goblin

I put out the Halloween decorations Halloween morning! No visitors as usual!
My younger sister came by that afternoon with her 4 year old granddaughter. 
They brought me a birthday card and picture her granddaughter did. 

Next day I took everything back down and packed it away till next year!


----------



## Headless

PG we're still here. I personally had a hugely busy Halloween weekend and this is really the first time I've had to sit and visit the site properly in over a week. It's been go go go. I think the forum has been a little quieter but it's still THE most amazing Halloween prop reference I've ever seen and has absolutely the best, most helpful and caring people I've ever had the privilege of being on a forum with.


----------



## Draik41895

Very excited to be planning and brainstorming the next year already. It's a neat idea to have the funding to just create. I've been going all through the forum and YouTube to find ideas and references. We're trying to fill up a binder with ideas and plans. Is HauntProject still up, or anything like it? I couldn't find it when searching.

Follow up question, just throwing out there, I remember seeing someone make large scale printable blacklight portraits, to be hung in the window. They're just like the atmosFX stuff but static. Anyone know about that at all?


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Headless!
For me the forum was down yesterday morning, maybe that's what was wrong PG.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> Is HauntProject still up, or anything like it? I couldn't find it when searching.


Hauntproject.com no longer exists. Someone was supposed to take it over when Perfessor Evil passed away a few years ago, but apparently things either did not work out or it was decided not to maintain it.

The following site is still around but you may find many of the links are dead:

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## Headless

Which is incredibly sad because Halloween Monster List was my go to when I first got into haunting......


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a lot of work to maintain a web site like that, particularly when the prop web sites the links go to aren't maintained or just go away.

Still recovering from the physical demands of Halloween set up and tear down. I thought we were going for simpler and more efficient, but it sure doesn't feel that way at the end of the day:jol:


----------



## bobzilla

I saw Fire and Ice lights on sale at Home Depot today for $ 9.99
According to my abacus, that's 60% off the regular price 
Pretty dang good deal!


----------



## Goblin

My sister Carolyn went to Walmart and bought a lot of the Halloween candy
that had been reduced half price. She brought us about six of the large bags!

Guess who can't eat any cause his blood sugar is high! 

My blood sugar monitor gave out and I have to buy a new one when I go to
Walmart today! I think they design them to last a short time......or they'll
suddenly tell you test strips are obsolete so you have to buy a new monitor!
The only thing that remains the same is the tool to draw blood!


----------



## gypsichic

Goblin said:


> My sister Carolyn went to Walmart and bought a lot of the Halloween candy
> that had been reduced half price. She brought us about six of the large bags!
> 
> Guess who can't eat any cause his blood sugar is high!
> 
> My blood sugar monitor gave out and I have to buy a new one when I go to
> Walmart today! I think they design them to last a short time......or they'll
> suddenly tell you test strips are obsolete so you have to buy a new monitor!
> The only thing that remains the same is the tool to draw blood!


If you have health insurance - will they pay for for a nee meter?


----------



## randomr8

Anyone else watching Channel Zero - Candle Cove ? Such a wonderful, wonderful fright.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I'm watching my screen here at work.....:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

My goodness, I'm the only person here right now. Now's my chance to knock over a few items and blame it on Goblin:googly:


----------



## Headless

hahahahaha Roxy - I can't believe Goblin didn't beat you to it!

So we are still two weeks off having our Halloween party. I'm so glad we pushed the date out as we have so much to do still to get ready. THANKFULLY Shane's best friend came down this weekend to give us a hand. It's all starting to come together so I'm sure we'll be ready.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got batteries out of props and lights, and have all the battery-operated tea lights packed up. Goal for this weekend is to get the animatronic props disassembled and packed up for storage. We'll also start culling the no-longer-wanted/needed items from the pile as part of our annual "get rid of things so we have room for new things" ritual:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Animatronics and horse skellie back in their boxes. Since the horse skeleton is in the shed, is it actually a stable now?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Well, depends....how many more bone horses are you guys planning on acquiring???


----------



## Goblin

Ohhhhhhh my! All alone and feeling mischievous! What can I get into this
time? Glitter and glue are always fun! :devil::jol:

I NEVER think small! Hee! Hee! Hee!


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 said:


> Animatronics and horse skellie back in their boxes. Since the horse skeleton is in the shed, is it actually a stable now?


Oh my! Someone left the gate open and all the horse skeletons ran away! :jol:


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> My goodness, I'm the only person here right now. Now's my chance to knock over a few items and blame it on Goblin:googly:


Knock over a few items! Ha! I was the one who pushed over the water tower!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ya troublemaker, you!:googly:

Spooky1 is diligently packing up the inside Halloween decorations for storage. He should be done in time for me to take him out for a late birthday dinner, seeing as how we never go out to eat on the actual natal anniversary 10/31.


----------



## Hairazor

I seem to be having trouble walking, it is as if I am stuck in glue but I can't be sure with all the glitter and knocked over items


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Goblin did it, Goblin did it, nanny nanny boo boo!

Anyone looking to pick up some pose'n'stay skellies post Halloween should check Amazon.com. The Crazy Bonez version is about $37 and the Seasons version about $43.

https://www.amazon.com/Crazy-Bonez-...78453640&sr=8-1&keywords=pose-n-stay+skeleton

https://www.amazon.com/SEASONS-HK-1...78453881&sr=8-3&keywords=pose-n-stay+skeleton


----------



## RoxyBlue

What, no one is here but me again? Time to take the last cookie and frame Goblin for it:devil:


----------



## Evil Queen

Who took the last cookie!?


----------



## Headless

It's about time someone cleaned up around here there is stuff everywhere - including cookie crumbs!

We are still making trips to the hall to pick up props..... honestly - it always seems to take twice as many trips to get stuff home as it does to transport it to the hall. With any luck we might have it all home in time for our party!

In other news - it's November and we are contemplating having to buy more wood for the heater....... this may not be news to those of you in the northern hemisphere but for those of us downunder it's ridiculous! 

And......

In the midst of our last weekend to get the haunt set up - we have a house inspection! Just what I need!


----------



## Evil Queen

The forum is back up!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Yay!

Zombie-F is planning on getting the software updated and hopefully that will resolve the crashing issues we've had lately.


----------



## heresjohnny

Thank you Zombie-F for continuing to provide this forum for us! Thank you!


----------



## gypsichic

At some point ...... I probably need to start packing up halloween.......<sighhhhhh>


----------



## Headless

If anyone is looking to migrate to Australia - we have a spare room!


----------



## randomr8

Odd. Our Home Despot has all their left-over Halloween decorations out still. All at full price.


----------



## randomr8

Kinda the way today feels....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is my mom's 89th birthday, and I am happy to report she is not only still with us but still mentally as sharp as a tack. I hope I inherited that feature from her.


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> Today is my mom's 89th birthday, and I am happy to report she is not only still with us but still mentally as sharp as a tack. I hope I inherited that feature from her.


That is excellent! Tell her Happy Birthday.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay for your Mom Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, my peeps! We're glad she's still alive and kicking


----------



## scareme

gypsichic said:


> At some point ...... I probably need to start packing up halloween.......<sighhhhhh>


Why? You'll only have to take it out again next year. 



Headless said:


> If anyone is looking to migrate to Australia - we have a spare room!


Thanks for the offer. Does that mean we'll be besties and I can holiday in your caravan wearing thongs? I've always wanted to holiday in a caravan wearing thongs.



randomr8 said:


> Kinda the way today feels....


^^^Hilliarus^^^



RoxyBlue said:


> Today is my mom's 89th birthday, and I am happy to report she is not only still with us but still mentally as sharp as a tack. I hope I inherited that feature from her.


I thought the Birthday Girl was the one who got the presents today. But you have the greatest present of all, Mom.

After I had my 10 lb baby boy, I thought, Why does the kid get all the presents? The mom did all the work. So after that I sent my Mom flowers every year on my Birthday with a Thank you card. That motherhood is hard work. My Dad gave her a bouquet of spring flowers, tulips, daffodils, hyacinth. So I tried to give the same flowers as he had. I miss them both.


----------



## scareme

Just a quick non-partisan story about my voting experience. We went to vote on Thur which was the first day of voting around here. When we got there the line was two hours long. There was no way I could stand for two hours so we went home. I called the election board and asked them how I could vote if I can't stand in long lines. They said to bring my handicap sign to the election board and they would help. When we got there we were directed to a large parking lot and told where to park. Then a lady came out to our car and had us sign a form and took our voter id's into the building. She came back with two ballets and our ID's. We voted in the car and we were out of there in under half an hour. There were about 50 other cars and they keep them moving smoothly. I felt bad about the people waiting 2 blocks to vote. But was sure thankful I didn't have to stand that long. Thank you voting volunteers of Oklahoma.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^The voting volunteers in our area do a great job - very pleasant and keep things moving.

Two more pose'n'stay skellies arrived on our doorstep this evening. Turns out the Seasons brand and Crazy Bonez are one and the same, which was interesting because the Crazy Bonez skellie was cheaper than the Seasons version on Amazon.com. Go figure.

And here's a reminder about the forum maintenance that should be starting tomorrow:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=43570


----------



## Goblin

All alone and feeling mischievous! Release the bats......all 100 of them! 

Roxy did it! :jol:


----------



## scareme

We were able to go to New Orleans over Halloween. Another new city I've fallen in love with. There were a lot of things we had planned, but didn't do. And we ended up coming home early. But Loved the time there. I want a house there. And at least a dozen gardens too. People said take a lot of pictures. I bet they meant of other things besides houses and plants. We paid to take a St. Louis 1 tour, but dropped out before we left the church. I tripped, fell into a bush, and looked more like one of the bodies than a tourist. But I'm not putting this in the proper time sequence. Sat morning we road the streetcars. Our hosts gave us free tickets for as long as we were there. I loved the streetcars. I don't think there was too much about NEOL I didn't like. Anyway the streetcar ride is pretty jerky, and some were standing (you can see where this is going, can't you?). Yes, the large man carrying his suitcase dropped it on my foot/leg, and then fell on it himself. So I wasn't able to walk the cemetery tour. But we found a small one just about 7 blocks from out B&B, and you could walk through at you're own time. I wanted to tour where they make and store parade floats, But knew I wouldn't last the 90 minute tour. We saw people in crazy costumes, but that might have been how they dress all the time. Anyway we had a great time, ate great food, I tried raw oysters. And went shopping on Magazine St. We ended up leaving early because my feet were hurting. When we got home I went to my regular Podiatrist appt. Of course you know what happened, this is my story we are talking about here. Yes, I broke my right foot again. And not in the same spot. So now I have 2 breaks on my right foot, and one on my left foot. They were suppose to do surgery on my left foot next week. But now they have to wait for the right one to heal. The right break from last Dec hasn't healed, and the left foot break from Jan hasn't healed. So when they expect this latest break to heal I don't know. So now I'm walking around with two casts on again. But I had such a good time it was almost worth it.


----------



## scareme

Sorry double post. I don't know if it's my laptop or the site. We've both been having trouble lately.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin said:


> All alone and feeling mischievous! Release the bats......all 100 of them!
> 
> Roxy did it! :jol:


Liar, liar, pants on fire!:googly:

Scareme, I feel sorry for your foot pains, but I've always admired your ability to tell a story about life's frustrations in a funny way.


----------



## Spooky1

Jeez scareme, hope you can get your feet healed up soon. Next vacation take a wheelchair, it may keep people from dropping their luggage on you.


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> Thanks for the offer. Does that mean we'll be besties and I can holiday in your caravan wearing thongs? I've always wanted to holiday in a caravan wearing thongs.


It's a deal!

Thankfully our voting doesn't sound quite as difficult - we are lucky that we can apply for postal voting but also the polls are open for a significant amount of time which tends to cut down the wait. I think the longest I've ever waited in person was about 15 minutes and that was my own fault for leaving it until the last minute.

Scareme I'm so sorry to hear your foot woes. That must be painful and very frustrating. I hope they can come up with some solutions for you soon.



RoxyBlue said:


> Liar, liar, pants on fire!:googly:


Hmmmmmm isn't this the same Roxy who was......... no never mind...... LOL

Good luck with the forum works Goblin - hope it all goes to plan and thank you for going to all this trouble just to keep your haunted family happy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^It wasn't me, it was the evil Roxy - like this guy:


----------



## scareme

I remember him. I had a crush on the evil Spock. I had a crush on Spock. The young one, the old one, the romantic one. I had a crush on them all. I've always been geeky.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You and me both, baby:jol:


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> ^It wasn't me, it was the evil Roxy - like this guy:


I didn't know Roxy had a beard, mustache, and pointy ears!


----------



## Goblin

And in closing I just want to remind everyone to be sure to run your clocks ahead
one hour in April!


----------



## Goblin

Santa said I was number one on his naughty list but he's too scared to do
anything about it! :devil:


----------



## Headless

Goblin said:


> Santa said I was number one on his naughty list but he's too scared to do
> anything about it! :devil:


Now THAT I could believe hahahahahaha


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin said:


> Santa said I was number one on his naughty list but he's too scared to do
> anything about it! :devil:


This Santa wouldn't be afraid:










Mwahahahaha!


----------



## Spooky1

The forum Lives!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> Why? You'll only have to take it out again next year. Thanks for the offer. Does that mean we'll be besties and I can holiday in your caravan wearing thongs? I've always wanted to holiday in a caravan wearing thongs.


 I read this and thought y'all were talking about g-strings. Caravaning wearing g-strings. Lol.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh you ^!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Knowing Scareme, she might well have been thinking that kind of thong, Lord H. She's such a bad girl:devil::jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Knowing Scareme, she might well have been thinking that kind of thong, Lord H. She's such a bad girl:devil::jol:


 I know - we met at a make and take. Lol. That's why I said that


----------



## RoxyBlue

Forum goes down for a few days for maintenance and everyone goes on holiday. Let's see, a few bags of marbles dropped on the floor and some handwritten notes with "I DID IT! signed, Goblin" scattered about should make things interesting:devil:


----------



## randomr8

We've friends that go up to Salem Mass. every year for Halloween. They've Family house in the old town area. Apparently it is a Halloween Mardi Gra every year. They close off a large part of the city. At sunset the real witches parade from the old gallows location to the town hall. Our friends give away over 1000$ in candy each year. Sounds fun enough to bail one year and go up there with them.


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's a heavy hearted week. Another funeral to go to but this time its a child of a friend.


----------



## Hairazor

That is hard Haunti, so sorry


----------



## RoxyBlue

So heartwrenching, Haunti Children are not supposed to die before their parents.


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Forum goes down for a few days for maintenance and everyone goes on holiday. Let's see, a few bags of marbles dropped on the floor and some handwritten notes with "I DID IT! signed, Goblin" scattered about should make things interesting:devil:


Marbles? I was the one who released the rattlesnakes! :devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Nothing a good snake stick and nerves of steel can't handle:devil:

Tomorrow is Zombie-F's birthday. Mark your calendars now.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Tomorrow is Zombie-F's birthday. Mark your calendars now.


Everybody owes Dave a beer!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here you go, Dave!


----------



## randomr8

Hauntiholik said:


> It's a heavy hearted week. Another funeral to go to but this time its a child of a friend.


Damn. Thoughts going out.


----------



## randomr8

Hauntiholik said:


> Everybody owes Dave a beer!


Give me an address. I can send a case.


----------



## Spooky1

Haunti, I can't think of anything worse than the loss of a child. My condolences to your friend.


----------



## Goblin

When I worked in the cemetery in the summer of 1975 one of the saddest things
I had to do was work the funerals of two little boys. One of them loved the Road
Runner and they had a big flower arrangement that looked like the Road Runner!
The boys mother had left her husband and took the boys with her! Her husband,
a real SOB drove around the block and ran into her car head on! One boy was killed
instantly, the other died a day later. Their mother was in the hospital and couldn't
attend her son's funerals! A lot of people wanted to kill the father. I think he's doing
double life somewhere!


Didn't get to see It's the great pumpkin Charlie Brown and Garfield's Halloween
Adventure in October so I watched them before I stored them away!


----------



## Headless

Hauntiholik said:


> It's a heavy hearted week. Another funeral to go to but this time its a child of a friend.


Haunti that's so sad. I just can't even begin to imagine the pain.



Goblin said:


> Marbles? I was the one who released the rattlesnakes! :devil:


Honestly between you and Roxy lately......... you are a bad influence!!!



Goblin said:


> When I worked in the cemetery in the summer of 1975 one of the saddest things
> I had to do was work the funerals of two little boys. One of them loved the Road
> Runner and they had a big flower arrangement that looked like the Road Runner!
> The boys mother had left her husband and took the boys with her! Her husband,
> a real SOB drove around the block and ran into her car head on! One boy was killed
> instantly, the other died a day later. Their mother was in the hospital and couldn't
> attend her son's funerals! A lot of people wanted to kill the father. I think he's doing
> double life somewhere!


We had a similar thing here where a guy drove his car into a dam with his three kids in the back and claimed he blacked out - he had threatened to kill them just a few weeks before. Just awful.

Well it's Wednesday night - just another 3 days and our party will be in full swing.... Things are coming along pretty well but I have to say each year I'm noticing I'm not as young as I was the year before...

Went to the dentist today - had to have my glass of wine with a straw tonight - no top lip! Only just starting to feel normal now and it was four hours ago!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing like a mouth full of novocaine to make drinking anything interesting

I'm almost done with the piece of music I wrote for the slideshow we'll be putting together for our Halloween display. Needs some tweaking in my midi program before moving it over to Audacity for final processing. After that comes the really hard part - sorting through the couple three hundred photos we took and distilling the best into a three minute presentation so people will actually watch the whole thing:jol:


----------



## Headless

Don't worry - we'll watch!!!!!!!!!!

In between the hard work of getting everything set up I managed to knock out these little dudes as trophies for our Costume Parade. 2 days to go - I'm exhausted tonight but we'll drag ourselves to the finish line!


----------



## Goblin

Headless said:


> Honestly between you and Roxy lately......... you are a bad influence!!!


Who? ME?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Yes, YOU!:googly:

Headless, those trophies are so adorable!


----------



## Hairazor

Love those trophies Headless


----------



## Headless

Goblin said:


> Who? ME?


Yeah YOU! Don't you give me that cheeky grin.............

Thanks folks - I was so pleased with how they came up and very little work to make them too - had them screwed down, painted and decorated (not including paint drying time) in about 15-20 minutes. Would definitely make them again.


----------



## Spooky1

Score for next year. My company is expanding into new space in our building and the previous tenant left this projector behind. Our IT guy knows what we do for Halloween and let me have it.

271e0603 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

Score is right!!!!! ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hard to believe Thanksgiving is just around the corner. Where did the year go?


----------



## randomr8

So excellent Spooky


----------



## randomr8

Hard to believe the weather folk say a possibility of flurries tomorrow. It's 72 here right now.


----------



## spinwitch

We're at the strange time of year that I wear a hoodie indoors and just a T-shirt when I go out. The nights have been in the 40's and the days in the 80's--and I *refuse* to turn on the heater when it's hot outside (even though the house cools off overnight and might only be 62 inside when it's 85 outside)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still catching up on horror movies we recorded in October when we didn't have time to watch them. That's one way to extend the Halloween season.


----------



## Goblin

Well, well, well, all alone and feeling mischievous! How about turning on all the fog
machines at one time!

Avast thar mateys, there's a heckof a fogbank rolling in!

Is there no end to that Roxy's mischief?


----------



## Headless

Cough Cough Cough - helloooooooooooo - I can't see a thing in here. Is anyone here? Did someone leave a fog machine on? 

ROXYYYYYYYYYYYYY - GOBLINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well we survived our party........... I am exhausted and very disappointed we have NO photos from the night. The night went off fine but the leadup was an absolute stressful disaster, the reasons for which I'll not go into but thankfully with the ongoing support of my amazing partner Shane we finally got everything ready to go at the 11th hour. The sad part is that we took NOT ONE PHOTO on the night..... Waiting for dark tonight to take a few photos here and there but not quite the same.......


----------



## Hairazor

I had to turn on the exhaust fan so I can see the screen!!!

Bummer over no photos Headless but glad a good time was had


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm innocent, I tell you, innocent!

We're getting a goodly bit of wind in our area today. One of the houses a couple over from us got a big section of privacy fencing knocked down and another section is flapping in the breeze. Makes me appreciate having a split rail fence.


----------



## randomr8

I learned something new. Don't leave your garage door open when it's windy windy. Didn't occur to me it'd be the repository of all the remaining leaves in the neighborhood.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That made me laugh

It appears holiday shopping has started, because there sure were a whole lot of people in every store today when we were running errands. Stupid holiday driving has also started:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Today is my sister's 77th birthday! She is the second oldest!


----------



## Lord Homicide

At 6PM on the Tuesday before thanksgiving is when I begin preparing the turkey for smoking. The process has a couple of stages that make starting two days early a necessity. The two free pieces of intel are I marinate it for 24 hrs min then season the hell out of it 12 hrs prior to smoking. I don't usually brag but the bird always looks good enough to put on magazine covers and tastes like it should be in a high dollar restaurant


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Thanksgiving at Lord H's house, everyone!:jol: Cooking a picture perfect bird definitely takes skill.

Still very windy and cold here, but the sun is shining brightly so it's all good.


----------



## Hairazor

LordH, my mouth is watering already


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> ......... Stupid holiday driving has also started:googly:


What is with that stupid holiday driving - it's a world wide phenomena I think!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Their minds are on getting to the next Black Friday deal or holiday sale rather than the road, I think. I sometimes see a shocking lack of holiday spirit, especially in parking lots:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Black Friday is becoming a thing of the past


----------



## Lord Homicide

Turkey is marinating... 24 hours from now I'll season it


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> At 6PM on the Tuesday before thanksgiving is when I begin preparing the turkey for smoking. The process has a couple of stages that make starting two days early a necessity. The two free pieces of intel are I marinate it for 24 hrs min then season the hell out of it 12 hrs prior to smoking. I don't usually brag but the bird always looks good enough to put on magazine covers and tastes like it should be in a high dollar restaurant


:jolo you do a brine soak on your turkey? I always do that 24 hours before it goes in the oven. It is a cooked brine that I cool and ice down and then add the cold turkey to. It has to be refrigerated for 24 hours. And how about taking a picture of that beautiful turkey before your crew tears into it.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jolo you do a brine soak on your turkey?


I do not. I have though before. There's enough of a salt solution injected during the processing that I don't bother brining. I don't remember brining having that much of a memorable taste impact. 
My marinade is buttermilk and brown sugar.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Soooooooo tired of people smoking skunk weed in public.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I had to look that up:jol:

First time I ever smelled pot was when I was working as a ride operator at Cedar Point amusement park in Ohio many, may years ago. The ride I worked on was right next to the beach and some folks were smoking away where they thought they could not be seen. The smell was so odd that I thought the brakes on the ride were overheating. One of my co-workers enlightened me as to the true cause.


----------



## Hairazor

I'm all alone (except 53 guests who won't tell) so I am decking the haunt with tinsel, lots and lots of tinsel


----------



## randomr8

Lord Homicide said:


> At 6PM on the Tuesday before thanksgiving is when I begin preparing the turkey for smoking. The process has a couple of stages that make starting two days early a necessity. The two free pieces of intel are I marinate it for 24 hrs min then season the hell out of it 12 hrs prior to smoking. I don't usually brag but the bird always looks good enough to put on magazine covers and tastes like it should be in a high dollar restaurant


I usually deep fry but am smoking this year - got one of those ceramic egg knock offs. temps and time per pound average? I see that it varies wildly so I picked an average. How long do you let it set after you get it out of the smoker? See what happens when you share a little knowledge?


----------



## Lord Homicide

randomr8 said:


> I usually deep fry but am smoking this year - got one of those ceramic egg knock offs. temps and time per pound average? I see that it varies wildly so I picked an average. How long do you let it set after you get it out of the smoker? See what happens when you share a little knowledge?


 don't ever rely on lbs per hour. Always focus on internal temp of meat (at the thickest part of meat). I will take the turkey out of the smoker when the internal temp is about 165-170 then wrap it in towels and stuff in a cooler until internal temp reaches 180ish. Get a wireless digital thermometer and leave it in the bird while in cooking and in the cooler. That's the key. Listen to an analytical person like me lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm getting blinded by all the light reflecting off this tinsel!:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Turkey prepped and ready to smoke at 5AM tomorrow morning. Nothing like enjoying a glass of arrogant bastard ale as I bid the bird farewell for tonight


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm job hunting. My interview yesterday was perfect. This is a government job, please cross your fingers for me.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I so want this job.


----------



## Hairazor

Crossed ^


----------



## Goblin

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!


----------



## Lord Homicide

randomr8 said:


> How long do you let it set after you get it out of the smoker?


I forgot to add that with poultry (especially a turkey), you don't want the internal temp between 40-140 longer than 4 hours. It's called the danger zone. (You know you just totally sang that song in your head)


----------



## randomr8

Lord Homicide said:


> I forgot to add that with poultry (especially a turkey), you don't want the internal temp between 40-140 longer than 4 hours. It's called the danger zone. (You know you just totally sang that song in your head)


Yeah I did.  
Read about the 4 hour mark. You clarified it a bit. thx. Made that mark and passed it on the high side.

Happy T-Day Everyone.


----------



## Hairazor

Alone again, now to put spiders in that tinsel


----------



## Headless

Good Luck PrettyGoul!

Hairazor!!!!!!!!!!!!! You know I hate spiders in my tinsel!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I trust everyone had a nice Thanksgiving.... I had the most chill day ever....it was nice. I will cherish the day and bring it back to mind on the following, hectic Thanksgivings that make this one seem like the holy grail... I love to chill at home with my spouse and dogs for the day instead of the family driving rituals.....UGH!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're having Thanksgiving dinner with family tomorrow. Much better than trying to have a family get together the day after a work day. That's about as chill as we get:jol:


----------



## bobzilla

Yay for chilling out, P5!


----------



## Headless

Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving. No Thanksgiving in Australia but I am working up to getting organised for Christmas. Started soaking the fruit for our Christmas cake tonight - hope to bake it tomorrow. Smells delicious!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Scary fruit cake - NOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:googly:


----------



## DandyBrit

The green ones are zombie eyeballs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ewwwww


----------



## RoxyBlue

All alone here. Time to release the scorpions to take out all those spiders in the tinsel.....


----------



## Spooky1

Our day late Thanksgiving, 16 people (and 1 dog) in a 2 bedroom apartment. Food almost ready, but it's going to be a tight squeeze.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^When you grow up in a big family like mine, you learn how to fit a lot of folks into small spaces:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

My family will get together for Thanksgiving tomorrow at a restaurant half way for each of us. The restaurant's motto is, "Remember, you didn't come here to save money or lose weight". We were here a few years ago and the food was grand and the prices not as bad as the motto leads you to think.


----------



## Goblin

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. We had dinner at my sister Virginia's 
house. Had a great time. My 4 year old great niece wants to come over and
help us put up the Christmas tree when we're ready. She's a smart little girl.
Show her something once and she knows how to do it from then on!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Drove two hours to watch the high school football game regional finals. We won!! I over celebrated a big ass hit and pulled something. I felt it when I jumped up and reached to the sky. I thought to myself getting old is a bitch. Gotta hit the gym and get in shape before I hit 40. When we got home, wife and I went to the neighbor's house for a social hour while my in laws watched our kids. I drank too much and now here I lay with a hangover and hurting guts. I feel like the end chorus https://g.co/kgs/ays0Xa


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why, LordH, how could you even think of yourself as old? You're still a young pup, relatively speaking:jol: As for me, well, different matter:googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Why, LordH, how could you even think of yourself as old? You're still a young pup, relatively speaking:jol: As for me, well, different matter:googly:


 well right now I feel like I'm about 150 years old. Need to glug pedialyte so I can curb the hangover. I'd feel bad sitting in church like this lol


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Scary fruit cake - NOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:googly:


:jol:Roxy, I have a recipe for an "icebox fruitcake" that is really actually good. It's not a traditional fruitcake, you make it with crushed graham crackers and melted marshmallows, pecans, a few candied cherries, and spider legs.:googly: It's actually delicious.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> well right now I feel like I'm about 150 years old. Need to glug pedialyte so I can curb the hangover. I'd feel bad sitting in church like this lol



:undecidekin:Want some cheese to go with that???


----------



## Pumpkin5

(Disclaimer: this is a totally pointless post) :jol:Our relatively new neighbors (moved in a year ago) are fairly nice, but they are just really different than us. Not big yard people, or do it yourselfers....in fact, I've never seen them pull a weed, they just get out a bottle of weed killer and spray EVERYTHING! (not a fan of that particular method) Anyway, I like them okay, but I jokingly refer to the husband as "Round-up Randy", since he believes the only good weed, is a dead weed. Anyway, today they were doing something in the house that required them opening some windows and my husband said he was jealous because Randy used two fingers to lift the windows. (referring to the fact that both of our homes were built in the 50's and our windows move up and down like molasses) I told him that the windows were not that easy at Randy's house, Randy is just really, really strong. So Randy's new nickname is "Round-up Randy Two Fingers"......that either sounds like a mobster or a porn star. I can't decide which.....:googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ you'll have the ask the Colorado folks about "good weed and dead weed"

The nickname is more mobster than porn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mobster. Definitely mobster:jol:


----------



## Headless

I'm going with mobster too! 

LOL LordH - I long ago decided it was just easier NOT to drink too much. Those hangovers are a killer........

Still haven't cooked the evil fruitcake - maybe today. Working on dragging out the decorations as well. No time next weekend and it seems pointless to put them up only to have to pull it all down again a week or so later. So today it is.


----------



## scareme

randomr8 said:


> We've friends that go up to Salem Mass. every year for Halloween. They've Family house in the old town area. Apparently it is a Halloween Mardi Gra every year. They close off a large part of the city. At sunset the real witches parade from the old gallows location to the town hall. Our friends give away over 1000$ in candy each year. Sounds fun enough to bail one year and go up there with them.


Definitely go. We went with that Airbnb. It was so nice to have someone give you suggestions, maps, streetcar passes. The place is beautiful (Uptown and the Garden District). Lots of crazy people there, so you'll fit right in. Oh, and something I forgot to tell Hairazor. While we were there they were setting up scaffolding and lights for some filming on NCIS New Orleans.



Hauntiholik said:


> It's a heavy hearted week. Another funeral to go to but this time its a child of a friend.


I sorry for your friend. It's so very hard with a child. When I was asked to work at the morgue after the Murrah bombing, I made sure to wait until they had gotten all the children done, then agreed to work for a week. What I didn't think about was this was the City Morgue, and any kids that died that week were brought in. So sad. I even recognized on from the hospital. I had nightmares for about 2 months afterwards.



Headless said:


> Don't worry - we'll watch!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> In between the hard work of getting everything set up I managed to knock out these little dudes as trophies for our Costume Parade. 2 days to go - I'm exhausted tonight but we'll drag ourselves to the finish line!


Those are really nice. What were some of the winning costumes?



Hauntiholik said:


> Soooooooo tired of people smoking skunk weed in public.


Do your boys ever ask questions about the smoking?

*Well,* I've got good news and bad news. The bad news is my feet hurt like hell. The good news is my feet hurt like hell. My feet have been numb for the last 8 months. In the last two months I've started feeling them again. Another reason I need to have surgery, besides the fact they won't heal. They hurt like hell. I can't just ignore them anymore.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Get those feet fixed so you can dance in the streets, Scareme!:jol:

Sitting here eating some strawberry ice cream made at a local dairy. Might be my imagination, but it sure does seem to taste better than typical store bought ice cream.


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> Those are really nice. What were some of the winning costumes?


Thanks Scareme. I'll post photos in the next few days but there were some pretty good ones.
Glad to hear you have feeling back in your feet but it sucks they are giving you pain!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lord Homicide said:


> ^ you'll have the ask the Colorado folks about "good weed and dead weed"


Hey! It's legal in more states than Colorado LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Sitting here eating some strawberry ice cream made at a local dairy. Might be my imagination, but it sure does seem to taste better than typical store bought ice cream.


It's not your imagination. Ice cream from a local dairy DOES taste better than store bought. Edaleen Dairy Farm in Lynden, Washington is a favorite of mine.


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> Do your boys ever ask questions about the smoking?
> 
> *Well,* I've got good news and bad news. The bad news is my feet hurt like hell. The good news is my feet hurt like hell. My feet have been numb for the last 8 months. In the last two months I've started feeling them again. Another reason I need to have surgery, besides the fact they won't heal. They hurt like hell. I can't just ignore them anymore.


No, they both say they hate the smell of it and say they won't try it later. We'll see if they change their mind or not.

Ouch. I hope you get some relief from your pain. Is it neuropathy?


----------



## randomr8

Pumpkin5 said:


> (Disclaimer: this is a totally pointless post) :jol:Our relatively new neighbors (moved in a year ago) are fairly nice, but they are just really different than us. Not big yard people, or do it yourselfers....in fact, I've never seen them pull a weed, they just get out a bottle of weed killer and spray EVERYTHING! (not a fan of that particular method) Anyway, I like them okay, but I jokingly refer to the husband as "Round-up Randy", since he believes the only good weed, is a dead weed. Anyway, today they were doing something in the house that required them opening some windows and my husband said he was jealous because Randy used two fingers to lift the windows. (referring to the fact that both of our homes were built in the 50's and our windows move up and down like molasses) I told him that the windows were not that easy at Randy's house, Randy is just really, really strong. So Randy's new nickname is "Round-up Randy Two Fingers"......that either sounds like a mobster or a porn star. I can't decide which.....:googly:


Thank you! Everyone within hearing distance was wondering why I was cackling. At least it's kale instead of coffee on my keyboard this time.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hauntiholik said:


> No, they both say they hate the smell of it and say they won't try it later. We'll see if they change their mind or not.


Your comment reminds me of this Calvin and Hobbes for some reason


----------



## Hairazor

Love Calvin & Hobbes, we did them for Spookwalk one year and all the little kids kept saying, "Tigger", wonder who they thought Calvin was!?!?

On another note, it is Nov. 28th in Iowa and 50 something degrees AND raining like a cow/flat rock thingy, climate change much!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Calvin & Hobbes, I miss you. And the cigarette maneuver is brilliant. My mom did the same thing when my siblings and I were just kids. She would smoke a cigarette on occasion, and when we asked if we could take a puff, she would hand it to us to try. One puff pretty much killed any desire for more. She did the same thing with beer. Pretty smart mom:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hairazor said:


> ...raining like a cow/flat rock thingy...


My classy ass usually says "raining like a double barreled cow pissing on a flat rock"



RoxyBlue said:


> Calvin & Hobbes, I miss you. And the cigarette maneuver is brilliant. My mom did the same thing when my siblings and I were just kids. She would smoke a cigarette on occasion, and when we asked if we could take a puff, she would hand it to us to try. One puff pretty much killed any desire for more. She did the same thing with beer. Pretty smart mom:jol:


The first smoke I ever had was a cigar. Couldn't have been any older than seven... My friend's dad smoked them in his home office and we swiped it one day then took it behind the shed. After seeing cigarette ads and how people smoked those we did the same with a cigar. My buddy John took a drag first; he coughed his guts up. Being a boy I naturally don't know what best for me so I took a drag and ended up throwing up. We were so dumb because his mom saw us take it and just let nature run its course. Ironically, years later I tried Nicorette and started smoking but have since quit cold turkey six years ago.


----------



## Goblin

Hee Hee! 10 huge blowers.........full of glitter! Have fun!


----------



## Hairazor

We just can't leave you on your own can we Goblin??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Anyone know where the glitter vacuum cleaner went? Goblin has some cleaning up to do:devil:


----------



## Spooky1

No posts on this thread for 23 hours? I wonder what trouble I can cause with this crazy glue?


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 said:


> No posts on this thread for 23 hours? I wonder what trouble I can cause with this crazy glue?


Nothing......till I add the feathers and turn on the fans!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Someone is cruisin' for a bruisin':googly:

My boss went shopping yesterday and bought Surface Pros for me and for one of my co-workers. Now I get to enjoy learning how to navigate Windows 10


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Someone is cruisin' for a bruisin':googly:


HA! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! and Ha! 

And HA one more time!


----------



## Goblin

Ohhhhhh yeah.........be careful opening any desk drawers!

Muhahahahahahaha! :jol::devil:


----------



## Headless

LOL you guys crack me up!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin said:


> HA! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! and Ha!
> 
> And HA one more time!


(aiming at Goblin's house)


----------



## RoxyBlue

December 2 is National Fritters Day. I always think of corn fritters (which I don't care for) when someone mentions fritters, but just about anything can be frittered and (as we all know) almost anything tastes better battered and fried:jol:

Here are some recipes to inspire you:

http://dish.allrecipes.com/outstanding-fritter-recipes-theyre-the-original-amaze-balls/


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> (aiming at Goblin's house)


Ha! That stuff never works right!


----------



## Lord Homicide

How'd that work out for you Roxy??


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Noooooooo!:googly:

Noon, and we just finished breakfast. That's the true mark of a Saturday morning:jol:


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Noooooooo!:googly:
> 
> Noon, and we just finished breakfast. That's the true mark of a Saturday morning:jol:


6.30am Sunday (an hour and a half ago) and wide awake so got up and started the day - that's the true mark of a stupid body clock!!!!! I so wish I could enjoy a sleep in on the weekend. But once I'm awake - I'm awake!

We headed to the big smoke (Melbourne) to the Christmas shops and of course spent way more money than I had counted on. But picked up some really cute new additions as well as a few "blank canvases" to make stuff with (aka wreaths). So lots to do today.


----------



## randomr8

Why is it so hard to find good ginger snaps?


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha!

Trying to decide if I feel motivated enough to do something constructive. Well, maybe a little more coffee and then decide....


----------



## Goblin

All alone and feeling wicked! I gave the mogawi a bath and now they're hungry.........
Ohhhhhhh well.......Roxy said it was okay to feed them after midnight!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It wasn't me that told you to do that, Goblin. It was the evil voices in your head:devil:


----------



## Lord Homicide

I wish someone could export all of the "three word" game posts so we can arrange it into the story it has become.


----------



## scareme

^^^
Maybe it would make a best selling book.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Felt crappy this morning, so I'm staying home instead of going to work. Resting would be nice, but Abby keeps bringing me toys to throw, a Kong to fill with a Milk Bone, an old sock for tug-of-war, and of course there is a yard outside calling her name. Gives me an appreciation for what working moms with small children have to deal with on sick days:jol:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> It wasn't me that told you to do that, Goblin. It was the evil voices in your head:devil:


Ohhhhh I never pay attention to them! They're always telling me to kill
someone or another! I always tell them if you want it done so bad you do it!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Got an Amazon echo... It was cool when we were over at the neighbor's house seeing how it worked. Now I'm skeptical that it records conversations and sends to the NSA. #conspiracy


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm all alone. Muahahahaha! I think we could use a little change for the holidays. Let there be trees, twinkle lights, garlands, tinsel, stars, snowflakes, and the smell of cookies baking! 
Your welcome.


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhhh, love the smell of cookies baking. When will they be ready to eat?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin, you have been dethroned by Evil Queen. Bring on the cookies!


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> Ohhhh, love the smell of cookies baking. When will they be ready to eat?


Yes......I can see where a 3 alarm fire might smell like cookies baking!


----------



## Goblin

Evil Queen said:


> I'm all alone. Muahahahaha! I think we could use a little change for the holidays. Let there be trees, twinkle lights, garlands, tinsel, stars, snowflakes, and the smell of cookies baking!
> Your welcome.


Here's the schedule:

Evil Queen----Trees
Hairazor-----Twinkling lights (not Twinkies with lights)
Roxy-------Garland
Spooky1----Tinsel
Lord Homicide----Stars
Hauntholik----Snowflakes

I will supervise as usual!


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Goblin, you have been dethroned by Evil Queen. Bring on the cookies!
> [/img]


Awww, you're not gonna bake them oatmeal and prune cookies again, are you?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Goblin said:


> Here's the schedule:
> 
> Evil Queen----Trees
> Hairazor-----Twinkling lights (not Twinkies with lights)
> Roxy-------Garland
> Spooky1----Tinsel
> Lord Homocide----Stars
> Hauntholik----Snowflakes
> 
> I will supervise as usual!


lol, i think that's the second time Goblin's called me Lord Homocide. I and O look the same I guess. Here are y'alls stars.


----------



## Goblin

I knew it was a mistake on my part to put I and O side by side on the keyboard!


----------



## scareme




----------



## RoxyBlue

Made a couple of felties (not zombified) as a secret Santa gift for one of my brothers. These are my versions of Muskie Muskrat and Vincent Van Gopher, two characters from the old cartoon series "Deputy Dawg", which was a favorite of ours when we were kids.

Muskie and Vince by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Here's what they look like in cartoon life:


----------



## RoxyBlue

And here's a garland for Goblin:


----------



## Evil Queen

The peanut butter cookies are done and the dough for the orange cranberry shortbread is chillin' in the fridge.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Spooky1

Black cats are easier to see if covered in tinsel

0c121324 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## scareme

Love your fealties, Roxy. I also used to love Deputy Dawg. But I think my favorite was Huckleberry Hound. 

Love those snowflakes, Haunti.


----------



## Hairazor

I stole, oops borrowed, these from my neighbor so hope they work


----------



## randomr8

--- Warning --- Rambling memory ahead ----- Warning ------ 

When I was a wee haunter the only films we got to see were off 16mm and 8mm projectors at home. Dad bought all the classic horror films via Castle Films. These were the silent version with the text placards every so many frames to keep you up with the plot or the dialogue. The Mummy, Frankenstein, Dracula, The Bat, Phantom of the Opera. I still have the 16mm. Just pulled it out and loaded up Santa Claus is Coming to Town that I picked up at a yard sale. The elves names are Zippo, Click and something else that reminds me of a butane lighter. So this is why that smell of a projector makes when the film starts heating up reminds me of childhood Christmas.


----------



## randomr8

Spooky1 said:


> Black cats are easier to see if covered in tinsel
> 
> 0c121324 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


HAH! We have one of those!


----------



## Hairazor

A friend showed me this in her Elderbridge Renaissance mailing:


----------



## Otaku

So that's where silvery tinsel on a tree comes from! I always liked draping the strands on the tree when I was a kid, little did we know that they were made of lead...


----------



## Lord Homicide

My grandparent's tree had tons of tinsel thrown on it. We would stick a few strands in our mouths and blow to make it look like we were blowing frost.... We acted like idiots. 

LEAD SCHMEAD


----------



## Goblin

Cosy McSparkles


----------



## Hairazor

Festive McSparkles


----------



## scareme

Kissa Mia Hinney :devil:


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> Kissa Mia Hinney :devil:


I didn't know your last name was Hinny!


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> Kissa Mia Hinney :devil:


 LOL. I actually looked at the chart and tried to find that. You got me this time. I feel like a dumbass.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Merry McChilly:jol:

And now check out this zombified version of a scene from "A Christmas Story".


----------



## Goblin

There are just three weeks left in this year!


----------



## Headless

Who stole all the days from the calendar........... was that you Goblin??????????

Good grief it's almost mid December!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wouldn't put it past him, Headless. He's a devious character for sure:jol:

A bit on the cold side here at the moment - morning temperatures are dropping into the twenties. However, the current prediction for Christmas day is temperatures in the fifties, so we're going to have spring as one of our gifts whether it fits the season or not:googly:

I'm thinking cornish game hens with cornbread stuffing for Christmas dinner. It's like having a turkey dinner in miniature. Add in some sweet potatoes, cranberry sauce, some champagne for mimosas, and we'll be good to go.


----------



## Spooky1

Noticed how many games of solitaire I've won. Wonder if this means something?

IMG_0418 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

Uh Oh ^

As you can see by the circled pieces in our local paper's News Of Record, we don't let our Police Officers slack off:










and so we still have no answer to why the chicken crossed the road but now I know who can turn my TV on and off when I get too lazy to get out of bed.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hairazor said:


> Uh Oh ^ As you can see by the circled pieces in our local paper's News Of Record, we don't let our Police Officers slack off: and so we still have no answer to why the chicken crossed the road but now I know who can turn my TV on and off when I get too lazy to get out of bed.


 I love reading the dispatch log from my hometown's newspaper. Epic bathroom reading material.


----------



## Hauntiholik

lord homicide said:


> i love reading the dispatch log from my hometown's newspaper. Epic bathroom reading material.


lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wonder if I could train Abby to turn off the TV at night?

Unrelated, what dog owner has not experienced something like this "I don't want to leave the pet store" maneuver?


----------



## scareme

Good news for our son, Tyler. He just found out he was accepted into Vanderbilt's masters program. He and his wife are very excited, and I'm happy for them, but I'm not looking forward to them moving to Nashville. His wife will finish her masters at OU in May, and he'll start in Aug. I foresee some trips to Nashville in my future.


----------



## Goblin

Been getting in the 30's at night. We finally had to shut off the electric
heaters and turned on the furnace. They're talking about possible freezing
rain this weekend.

Oh my! What's this? It's..........glitter and feather land mines!

Is there no end to that Roxy's Christmas mischief?


----------



## Headless

LOL Goblin and it's not like you would ever do anything like that............. nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

That doggie made me laugh. Reminded me of Kitty when she doesn't want to do something. Anything to do with food she's there in a flash but ask her to go out to the toilet - you would swear she was 20 years old.........

Well tomorrow is my last day at work for the year - YAY - except tomorrow I have to have my two front teeth extracted and a plate fitted - NOT YAY........... Not looking forward to the pain but hoping one day soon I'll actually be able to bite something without having to cut it into small pieces first - (totally food related of course......)


----------



## randomr8

scareme said:


> Good news for our son, Tyler. He just found out he was accepted into Vanderbilt's masters program. He and his wife are very excited, and I'm happy for them, but I'm not looking forward to them moving to Nashville. His wife will finish her masters at OU in May, and he'll start in Aug. I foresee some trips to Nashville in my future.


Grats for him! :smilevil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Tyler and for an excuse for you to travel, Scareme

Headless, I'm glad you clarified that cutting something up into small pieces before biting into it was a food-related matter:googly:

I deny all knowledge of feathered land mines. The Jiffy popcorn ones, however, are another matter.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, Goblin, here's something festive for you


----------



## Hairazor

You didn't turn that ^ loose in the Haunt did you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, only in Goblin's front yard:googly:


----------



## Zoolando

ultrasonic proximity sensors...


----------



## Spooky1

Scareme, congrats to your son.

Headless, good luck with the teeth. Will you be changing your forum name to toothless?  I've had a few teeth pulled, they heal up pretty fast.


----------



## scareme

Roxy, My thoughts exactly. Any excuse for a trip.

When they put my dental implants in they had to use cadaver paste to build up the bone. I'm just curious who's bones I have in my mouth. The Dr said they would use the cadaver paste on my foot too. This month is the first birthday of the bone in my RT. foot being broken. I guess it would be an anniversary, not a birthday. And next month will be the first anniversary of the bone in my LT foot being broken. Pretty sad when you can count the anniversary of your yet unhealed bones. And even sadder when your broken bone out lasts the marriages of Britany Spears, Kim Kardashian, Cher, Rudolf Valentino and many others.


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, Goblin, here's something festive for you


Isn't he cute! But why is he blue?


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> You didn't turn that ^ loose in the Haunt did you?


Hee! Hee!

I did!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations to your son, Scareme.

Good luck Headless.


----------



## Headless

OW
that is all..........


----------



## RoxyBlue

Christmas shopping - pretty much done. Christmas cookie baking - yet to begin. Time to pull out recipes and determine which ones I'll be making and how many of each. Cardamom cookies are a definite, as are the chocolate sugar cookies that always bake up picture perfect.

Unrelated to Christmas, we've been watching episodes of "Stan vs Evil" on IFC (also available On Demand). The plot revolves around the consequences of a constable burning a witch at the stake back in the 1600s. Every constable in the town in the decades that followed end up dying except for Stan. It's very deadpan humor and very entertaining.


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, congrats to your son, and a roadtrip there would be awesome.


----------



## randomr8

Define "Active Member" - My 12 year old brain is telling my 56 year old brain I should qualify that with "pertaining to this site" Just curious what the threshold was.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Active member" means you have logged on at least once in the last 30 days.


----------



## scareme

Tis the holiday season! The Wizard of OZ is on. A holiday classic. King of the Zombies on TCM. A new holiday classic? King of the Zombies it is.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha!:jol:

Just watched the original "Miracle on 34th Street". Now THAT is a true holiday classic, along with "It's a Wonderful Life", "How the Grinch Stole Christmas" narrated by Boris Karloff, "A Christmas Story", "Scrooge" with Albert Finney, "Scrooged" with Bill Murray, and of course "Nightmare before Christmas".


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> "Active member" means you have logged on at least once in the last 30 days.


If only work would adopt that definition...........


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Ha!:jol:
> 
> Just watched the original "Miracle on 34th Street". Now THAT is a true holiday classic, along with "It's a Wonderful Life", "How the Grinch Stole Christmas" narrated by Boris Karloff, "A Christmas Story", "Scrooge" with Albert Finney, "Scrooged" with Bill Murray, and of course "Nightmare before Christmas".


Yup. We added Polar Express, and those Rankin and Bass Christmas cartoons to our classics as well.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^And A Charlie Brown Christmas, although that's one we don't have on DVD.


----------



## scareme

^^ You need to watch A Christmas in Connecticut.


----------



## scareme

If I could impose upon your busy holiday season to ask for prayers. The unit my husband served so many years with and retired out of were deployed yesterday. His guys. They were on alert all month, but had only an hour from the time they got the call to be on base and ready to fly. A lot didn't get a chance to say good by to spouses and kids. But that is the military, and they all know it. They are heading to a hot spot that has been in the news a lot lately, so please keep them and their families in your prayers. When my big dumb galoot heard they had left, he said, I wish I was going with them. That's why I married him. He's loyal to the end.


----------



## Hairazor

Prayers ^


----------



## Evil Queen

Posted by Goblin's sister on Facebook.

My brother, Wellington W. Newton, had a stroke yesterday afternoon. He's on facebook and has many friends here. Please everyone say a prayer for him. They air lifted him to Duke Hospital from Danville. He has a blood clot in his head. Luckily my brother heard him fall and called rescue after seeing that he was having a stroke. They said that was good because they was able to give him this drug to help counter the stroke. Duke says the clot has reduced some. He's weak on left side. They are giving him a new drug and keeping watch and scans on him. But they say surgery might still be needed. Still got a long road ahead. Everyone please a say a pray for him and a speedy recovery. Thanks and God bless all!!! To all of his friends


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for letting us know, EQ, and for starting a prayers thread for him.


----------



## Hairazor

Prayers to our favorite Goblin


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> If I could impose upon your busy holiday season to ask for prayers. The unit my husband served so many years with and retired out of were deployed yesterday. His guys. They were on alert all month, but had only an hour from the time they got the call to be on base and ready to fly. A lot didn't get a chance to say good by to spouses and kids. But that is the military, and they all know it. They are heading to a hot spot that has been in the news a lot lately, so please keep them and their families in your prayers. When my big dumb galoot heard they had left, he said, I wish I was going with them. That's why I married him. He's loyal to the end.


It would be terrible leaving and not being able to say goodbye. I hope they stay safe Scareme. Your "big dumb galoot" will no doubt be with them in spirit all the way.

I think I may have overdone it a bit today and now paying the price. Teeth came out and plate went straight in Wednesday night and today (Friday) I decided to go into town with Shane to get a few groceries and post the last of our Christmas cards. The jolting movement of the car coupled with the heat didn't go so well and now I'm in a bit of pain. Thank heaven for painkillers.


----------



## Hairazor

Ouch Headless, hope they heal fast!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I saw the part in Headless' post about "heat" and thought "What is she talking about? It's COLD here!". Then I remembered she's down under and topsy turvey compared to us

And speaking of cold, here is some humor from our good friends up north:


----------



## Headless

Anything past day 5 is just throwing darts......... hahahahaha yep - in Australia too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woke up to a layer of sleety ice on the ground this morning. We're giving it some time before taking Abby for her walk because she is much more secure on slippery surfaces with her four-wheel drive than we are with two-wheel drive.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Less than a week to Christmas and I'll get to celebrate with a five day weekend - woo hoo!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Three posts in a row from me. Surely other folks are having unstructured thoughts.


----------



## scareme

I've warned you guys if you do not post I will have to regale you with stories from my personal like. And I'm 58. So that is a lot of stories.


----------



## Headless

hahahaha Scareme - now try for something really threatening......

I did a bit of baking yesterday - managed a huge batch of gingerbread men and a big batch of shortbread. It's so good it may not last until Christmas LOL

Had to go back to the dentist yesterday to have the plate adjusted. Aside from the fact that my back teeth wouldn't meet making it pretty darned difficult to chew anything, the plate was so loose it kept falling out. It took about 10 attempts at adjustment but those issues are fixed - however the inserting and pulling out of the plate just made the jaw sore all over again. One step forward..........

What does everyone have planned for Christmas? 

Our daughter is coming home for a meal on Christmas day, not sure if her partner is coming too because he'll have his son and probably go to his parents. Also have our friend Andrew who helps out with Halloween come Christmas Eve for a couple of nights. Small Christmas always here - just Shane, Lakeisha, my mum and myself plus occasionally an extra guest or two.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll be playing as part of a string quartet with the church choir during the late Christmas eve service at my church. Christmas day will be myself and Spooky1 enjoying a quiet day at home, although we may also have his nephew and possibly his sister-in-law's son over for dinner since Spooky1's brother and sister-in-law are spending Christmas in Florida.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I posted this non-zombie angel feltie I made over in the Christmas ornaments thread. She wishes everyone the joys of the season.


----------



## Spooky1

Doesn't look like we'll have a White Christmas this year. Christmas day is forecast to be ~50 degrees. I'll be happy if we are done with the Polar Vortex for this Winter.


----------



## Wildcat

You can have some of mine.


----------



## spinwitch

We're getting ready for our Solstice tradition tomorrow--watching "Hogfather" while eating (homemade) meat pies and drinking sherry. Later there will be fruitcake and aged eggnog (the Alton Brown recipe--it keeps well because there's a *lot* of alcohol in it).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never developed a taste for eggnog

Snickerdoodle dough is mixed and chilling in the fridge. Three more batches of other cookie recipes to mix in the next couple of days, then marathon baking on Friday and/or Saturday.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Headless said:


> Anything past day 5 is just throwing darts......... hahahahaha yep - in Australia too.


 same thing in Texas - lol



RoxyBlue said:


> Three posts in a row from me. Surely other folks are having unstructured thoughts.


 Dyslexia for cure found - name the movie



scareme said:


> I've warned you guys if you do not post I will have to regale you with stories from my personal like. And I'm 58. So that is a lot of stories.


 Let me get my pillow! Jk



Wildcat said:


> You can have some of mine.


 Looks like a scene out of the shining.


----------



## Headless

Wildcat said:


> You can have some of mine.


And in other news our forecast is for 36C (97F) - No roast dinner for us this year. Just planning out when to cook the meat Saturday and what salad we should serve with it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> Dyslexia for cure found - name the movie


I believe it's from Naked Gun 33.3.

Headless, I think I'll stick with the temperatures here. 97 degrees is not my idea of comfortable weather:jol:


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha!

And even better - replace Santa Claus with.....Darth Vader!


----------



## Headless

hahahahahaha that's hilarious!


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> ............Headless, I think I'll stick with the temperatures here. 97 degrees is not my idea of comfortable weather :jol:


Not my idea either but welcome to Australia. Although to look out the window this morning you would wonder if it will get that warm. We have a heater on and it is very dull and overcast today. Last year at this time we had really bad fires in our Council area and lost over 100 houses on Christmas Day along the coast. Hoping for no repeat of that this year.


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> Never developed a taste for eggnog
> 
> Snickerdoodle dough is mixed and chilling in the fridge. Three more batches of other cookie recipes to mix in the next couple of days, then marathon baking on Friday and/or Saturday.


We cook three meals. Vegan. Pescatarian. Herbivoriananana. It's like when the kids were really young and we ended up cooking different things for each kid cause it was the path of least resistance. Now with extended family.. well it's an interesting mix. Then you can throw in deathly allergic food particulars. Ahhhh! the sweet sweet holiday season.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^LOL, I cook one meal (not including the cookies) and people are welcome to eat what's on the table. Of course, now it's typically just myself and Spooky1 for Christmas, and I know what we like to eat 

We may end up with his nephew this year joining us for dinner on Christmas. He's a college kid, so the only requirement is to have a sufficient quantity of whatever food is prepared to feed a growing boy's appetite.


----------



## Lord Homicide

randomr8 said:


> ...Herbivoriananana...


 Manamana! I'm like Roxy but a little more stern. Eat what's on the table. No, don't eat the salt shaker - eat the food. Don't like it? Fix yourself something or don't eat. It's so hard to say that and not sound like an asshole but that's life. I call it building character (you know where that little line came from).


----------



## randomr8

Lord Homicide said:


> Manamana! I'm like Roxy but a little more stern. Eat what's on the table. No, don't eat the salt shaker - eat the food. Don't like it? Fix yourself something or don't eat. It's so hard to say that and not sound like an asshole but that's life. I call it building character (you know where that little line came from).


We are being pulled over t0 the not eating meat diet. Good for us but it sucks.
Hosting the holidays makes sure we still get everyone over and still eat what we like. I'm sure the people that we love and influence us will get their way eventually. I'll be smoking Tofuky full time some day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, this one's for you, Lord H:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

I'm all alone. This place is so big it echoes ^ that. I will spread some of Roxy's cookie crumbs so I can find my way back out.


----------



## Lord Homicide

randomr8 said:


> We are being pulled over t0 the not eating meat diet. Good for us but it sucks. Hosting the holidays makes sure we still get everyone over and still eat what we like. I'm sure the people that we love and influence us will get their way eventually. I'll be smoking Tofuky full time some day.


Pulled over? How is that?

PETA (I think) wanted the mayor of Turkey Texas to rename the town to Tofurky. The guy basically said get lost. Lol



RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, this one's for you, Lord H:jol:


That video ended up on my computer somehow during college. Desktop was downstairs and usually left open. People came and went like my condo was a halfway house. That was also during the golden years of Scour.net, audio galaxy and napster. Good times.



Hairazor said:


> I'm all alone. This place is so big it echoes ^ that. I will spread some of Roxy's cookie crumbs so I can find my way back out.


The ultimate device to prevent loneliness!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay for mirrors!

Checked on a gift order I had placed back on December 9 (so as to beat the Christmas rush - HA!) and found out it just shipped yesterday. Guess they had to grow the wheat and harvest the sugar cane before they could make one order of nutty sticky buns. However, the package will still arrive at my big sister's doorstep before Christmas, so all is well. 

And it's certainly better than the year I ordered a food gift and it got waylaid during its travels to its final destination. The company sent a second order for free after I made a phone call, then the original order arrived a month later. I think it was actually still edible because it was shipped during the winter.


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Headless

Ahhhhh love all the muppet monsters and Mahna Mahna will be stuck in my head all day now - thanks Roxy!

I feel so tired today but need to get my act together and start getting ready for more cooking and visitors. We've also started pulling our fish pond apart to rebuild. Its been leaking for a while and we're wasting precious water (we're on tank water out here) refilling it all the time. Time to get the old liner out, do a bit better prep on the base and rebuild. A big job but it will be worth it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Three batches of cookie dough chilling in the fridge now. Two more to go, then the baking starts.

Had a final rehearsal with my choir and string quartet tonight in preparation for the Christmas eve service. Made for a looong evening, and our poor choir director still had things to do after we left at 9:30pm.


----------



## spinwitch

RoxyBlue said:


> Yay for mirrors!
> 
> Checked on a gift order I had placed back on December 9 (so as to beat the Christmas rush - HA!) and found out it just shipped yesterday. Guess they had to grow the wheat and harvest the sugar cane before they could make one order of nutty sticky buns. However, the package will still arrive at my big sister's doorstep before Christmas, so all is well.
> 
> And it's certainly better than the year I ordered a food gift and it got waylaid during its travels to its final destination. The company sent a second order for free after I made a phone call, then the original order arrived a month later. I think it was actually still edible because it was shipped during the winter.


My brother sent me a gift of gourmet seafood and it got delayed for about three days. In Florida. That was one stinky box.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ewwwwww:googly: Yep, gourmet seafood is not so gourmet if it sits in a box for three days.


----------



## Hairazor

The snow is coming down picture perfect for Christmas, big wet flakes. Glad I don't need to go anywhere as it is a MESS on the roads. At least the temp is in 30's and no wind.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just got back from the grocery store with all the fixings for Christmas dinner - Cornish game hens; sweet potatoes; cornbread mix and seasoned bread cubes for the stuffing; pearl onions for creamed onions; zucchini, asparagus, mushrooms, and broccoli for sauteing with mixed nuts. Mini lobster tails are on sale at Harris Teeter, so Spooky1 has gone out to pick up a few as pre-dinner appetizers. I hope we have enough food, because we're having his college-aged, 6 foot 4 nephew over for dinner, and that boy can put food away. We're also having Spooky1's sister-in-law's son over for the meal - he's older, so he's past that "growing boy appetite" stage:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ Us too. What a zoo. Have you ever tried the seasoned King's Hawaiian cut up bread for dressing? Amazing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but that does sound tasty!


----------



## Draik41895

Getting pretty sick, Hopefully is gone soon enough. I'm working on a new short film coming a few days after Christmas. It's being directed by the guy who played Tuvoc in Star Trek, so that's something cool.

Another neat thing is the other film I worked on just got a poster. No idea when it'll be out but hey, hope its fun. The director did Devils Due and Sanitorium, I believe.


----------



## Hairazor

Feel better soon ^. Great news on film work, keep us posted


----------



## Headless

Hope you feel better soon Draik!

Well it is 10.30pm Christmas Eve. We've cooked all the meat for tomorrow to have cold since it's going to be a stinker hot day. Cold meat & salads it is although there will be plum pudding for dessert - doesn't matter how hot it is it is never too hot for that! Our friend Andrew arrived late this afternoon, we've had a great meal and lots of laughs. Looking forward to tomorrow just not the heat.

Goodnight my much loved Haunt Forum family. I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas. Stay safe!


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> No, but that does sound tasty!


 Check it out! Near the Kings Hawaiian rolls or on the bakery rack

My wife deviated from my mothers recipe last year and used this stuff. I must say that this made the dressing better than what my mother makes.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:King's Hawaiian anything is delicious! I can't even imagine how much better it would make normal stuffing. Pair that with "Hot Lava" on whatever meat you are grilling from SaltyWahine.com and have the best meal of your life! Those Hawaiians know how to bring the flavor for sure! Hot Lava on grilled asparagus is magical.
By the way, Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I've been job hunting, and call me crazy but I really want to work for USPS. I took the test (473), I've gone through all the training. My interview was great, I was in a group interview; first one there, first one interviewed by the PostMaster. He told me I was the only one with a perfect application. I am hired, trained and placed. But oops I have been transferred and my supervisor resents having me. The manager told her to shadow train me. Never happened. I spent four hours in her office listening to her life story. She hates government jobs, unions, the post office. She was hired by USPS 6 years ago in Georgia and transferred here to take care of her sister. Her first boss treated her like crap. Then she gossips about me outside her office....."they sent me this untrained psst, psst psst." She let me work for 5 hours the next day and tells me I'll call you early tomorrow to come in but she never does. I call her, no work and she says never call me. I can't stand it and call her every day, once a day. Nothing. I finally go in and another supervisor says "are you kidding? we have a driver? I need her. so she storms off and I take after her and say sorry I didn;t' mean to step on any toes. She says " if my boss told me not to call I wouldn't just show up" I work for 3 hours thinking "ok that's it for me". I turn in my keys after my last run and she says "I'll call you". I know she never will and she doesn't. I really wanted this job


----------



## Hairazor

Well that's ^ just Rude !!!!! Lump of coal for them!!!


----------



## Copchick

Well, heeeyyy everybody! Yep, a lump of coal for me for being a bad member and not checking in. I had been meaning to, I swear!

I've got some catching up to do. How is Goblin? I hope he is coming along okay.

PG - how unfortunate that you have an a$$hole for a boss. It's a shame when they're given a person with a good work ethic and they just drown them with their issues. As a boss myself, I keep it my mind that my subordinates make me look good. If I am judged as being a good supervisor, it's because of them. I hope things improve for you. Maybe you'll get a better boss or maybe a different location to get away from that awful person.

Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Joyous Kwanza, and Happy Festivus everyone! Be safe and have a wonderful time with family and friends.

**Edit - This is one of my favorite Christmas songs, from the late Greg Lake. I turn it up and when he sings "...hallelujah noel!" It gives me goose bumps.


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Hairazor

I love Christmas music and actually listen to it all year round. Had never heard that one before Copchick but found myself with goose bumps at the same spot you mentioned


----------



## Headless

Sorry to hear about the job PG - they don't deserve you!

Bad Tina - Bad Bad Tina - but it's great to see you are well and Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## goneferal

Just checking in. Have some happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Evil Queen

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## randomr8

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!


----------



## spinwitch

Whatever you celebrate, celebrate it well!


----------



## DandyBrit

Best wishes to everyone on the Forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

PG, so sorry to hear about the job woes. Some people just seem to make it their mission in life to spread misery.

And that's why we need Christmas - Merry Christmas, HauntForum! I love you guys!


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Merry Christmas, HauntForum! I love you guys!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha!:googly:


----------



## spinwitch

Best Christmas ever!

Our property includes a wooded area and creek behind the house. We discovered years ago that posting "No Trespassing" signs is a waste of time. But hanging baby dolls and witch bottles around the perimeter have worked pretty well to keep people off the property--but the creek is still tempting.

When we were cleaning up after the Howl this year we were getting ready to toss an old resin skeleton--there was only the top half left, and even then one arm was missing. Instead, we went down to the creek and hung it in a tree where it could be seen from the creek (BTW--the mouth was gagged)

Score!! Last night a couple of sheriff's deputies knocked on the door . . . .yep--someone was paddling up the creek and spotted it and called it in. Fortunately they thought it was *really* funny.


----------



## RoxyBlue

OMG, that's hilarious, spin!

Christmas dinner with our temporarily adopted "sons" was a success - no one went home hungry and we even have enough left over for another meal for us today.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh spinwitch I am so glad I did not have a mouthful of anything because I would have spewed it all over the keyboard, that is great!

On another note, I am not sure if I have to go back to school for this or can acquire the skill on my own, you be the judge:


----------



## Headless

^ Ummmmmm no - just NO. I had seen this video before a while back and couldn't help but wonder about the disasters as he was honing his skills.......... For me - I'm perfectly happy with a hairdresser with a pair of scissors. LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's poetry in motion.

I think you have to go to school for that......


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "Galaxy Quest" - probably not a big hit at the box office, but so much fun, particularly for those of us who grew up with the original Star Trek.


----------



## Headless

I LOVE Galaxy Quest but it would be sad for me watching it now Alan Rickman is no longer with us.

Speaking of no longer with us - RIP Carrie Fisher and George Michael. Both way too young.


----------



## Goblin

I", back!MIss m/:jol::jol::jol:

on Deember 15th I had a mild stoke was in DUKe hopitlal hrough the 
Christmas holidays. I was released todaday I fell face down on a harwood
Ifloo a piece of a blood clot in my hart bok loose and oun it'way too my brain!
I am on liuids hat hv o b hickenedned Food hs o b choppe ino msll pieces I have to hav s shot in my stomach twice a day (blood thinner)

I am recovering slowly bu surely

.prayers are needed


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Our thoughts and prayer's are with you this very moment, for a speedy and full recovery! Get the rest you need, and we'll mind the store here! *_


----------



## Headless

Oh Goblin its soooooo good to have you back and know that you are doing OK..... Take care of yourself and keep working on your recovery! We've missed you!!!!


----------



## spinwitch

Prayers have been coming your way, and will continue!


----------



## Hauntiholik

We're very glad to have you back Goblin!


----------



## Evil Queen

So glad to hear you're on the way to recovery. Welcome back.


----------



## randomr8

Ditto on the sentiments before me. We have you in our hopes. Godspeed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Welcome back, Goblin. It's been way to glitter-and-flying-monkey free here since you've been gone

First day back at work after a long Christmas weekend, and I'm the only person in the office. You'd think I could just kick back and relax, but there is always a boatload of end-of-the-year tasks to get done for the company in December. However, I expect it to be a quiet day since many of our clients run light project and staffing-wise this time of year.

Spooky1 and I watched the Thin Man movies over the weekend. I love the smart-ass interactions etween Myrna Loy and William Powell. That was a casting match made in heaven.


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, glad to see your presence here again. We sure miss your spark of naughty.


----------



## Headless

RIP Debbie Reynolds. What a horrible week for that family.

Roll on 2017 I think..... 2016 hasn't been so kind - not even here at HF!


----------



## Headless

Just sent Shane into town for some coarse sandpaper. What I have was too fine and taking too long to sand down my new project.........


----------



## Goblin

I was told what saved my life is the fact my brother got to me so quickly after I fell and callet the rescue squad, who rushed me to the ER where I was airlifted to
duke universery hospital in durham nc. the doctor warned me the next stroke might not be so forgiving! I ws asked two questions every day,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
staff me
wHERE are you? duke Hospital

why are you here? I had a stroke?


where are you/? don't You know? 

days later..................
squeee my hand. NOT so hard!

I walked constantly I didn't get anything to eat or drink for a week.....till I
passed the swallowing test.......they had o feed me hough a tube down my
nose to my stomah! THE first tube DREW BLOOD AND WAS REPLACD WIH A
SMALLER ONE.

LIS, ONE OF MY NIGHT NURSS, FELT sory I was gonna miss chrisitma and got
me mll bttey operated tree for my room and decorted it that night. she watched over me at night I HAD 2 nurses named angel


----------



## Goblin

THIs is duke hospital...............










there is a helicopter laaning pad on he roof.
I hav o go back fo a checkup on FEb. 3rd.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Pretty table, Headless!

Goblin, you definitely had an angel watching over you and it looked just like your brother Oh, and here:


----------



## Hairazor

The Goblin is back in all his glory. Sounds like you worked your Goblin magic on the hospital staff


----------



## randomr8

Headless, love simple lines like that.


----------



## Headless

Got the table all sanded back yesterday so it is ready for the first coat of paint. I could probably get it a little more sanded underneath but to be honest given it's just for a prop I'm not going to get too carried away. Might just paint underneath black anyway. Sandpaper doesn't go well on your skin was the lesson for the day. My right hand is really dry and I've been constantly rubbing hand cream into it since I finished!

Goblin - you were definitely one of the lucky ones. When my partner Shane had his mild stroke they did say that it was very fortunate we picked it up quickly and got him to the hospital. And Nurses are amazing! 

Ahhhh yes and it's good to have you back - snowball fight and it's too hot here for me to even keep an ice-cube frozen long enough to hit the screen!


----------



## Headless

First coat on the table today. Needs a sand back and another coat and I've printed off the photo so I can draw on it to decide what pattern to put on it....


----------



## DandyBrit

Glad to see you back Goblin.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Headless said:


> First coat on the table today. Needs a sand back and another coat and I've printed off the photo so I can draw on it to decide what pattern to put on it....


Are you using chalk paint?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, it's snowing!


----------



## randomr8

/\

Yup. It was pretty.


----------



## randomr8

Headless said:


> First coat on the table today. Needs a sand back and another coat and I've printed off the photo so I can draw on it to decide what pattern to put on it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I have to say those are the nicest foldings of tarps I've ever seen. Never see that in my dump...er... work area. :googly:


----------



## Copchick

Glad to see you're back Goblin!


----------



## Copchick

I got a cool Sam ornament this year.


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet ^


----------



## Spooky1

Goblin, glad to see you back. Hope your recovery is a speedy one.

Copchick, love the Sam ornament.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Star Trek marathon on BBC America - total geek fest:jol:


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Pretty table, Headless!
> 
> Goblin, you definitely had an angel watching over you and it looked just like your brother Oh, and here:


----------



## Headless

Lord Homicide said:


> Are you using chalk paint?


LH I have 1 can of black, 1 can of red, one can of white and one can of grey. I have a small sample pot of orange, purple and moss green. I couldn't tell you what they were other than the brushes wash out with water and whatever I apply them to end up a different colour than when I started! LOL technical painter right here.



RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, it's snowing!


No snow here again today....... 



randomr8 said:


> I have to say those are the nicest foldings of tarps I've ever seen. Never see that in my dump...er... work area. :googly:


hahahahahaha R8 when I took the photo I looked at it and thought I really should have moved the stuff out of the way. Nicely folded tarps make it harder for the spiders to take up residence. That's my excuse.



Copchick said:


> I got a cool Sam ornament this year.


Love him!



Goblin said:


>


and the world was back as it should be again............. sigh


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Welcome back Goblin! So good to see you're well enough to start another snowball fight!

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Just wanted to say that I hope everyone here at HF, has a very safe and Happy New Year!

HAPPY NEW YEAR 2017!
*_


----------



## Wildcat

Hoping everyone had a great Christmas and a safe and Happy New Year!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching the Twilight Zone marathon as part of our annual ritual for greeting the new year.


----------



## Spooky1

A Happy and Health New Year to all our Haunt Forum friends!

TJ Modern Monster New Years by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue

^I want that guy to answer the front door for me when salesmen show up. That would take care of those unwanted solicitors


----------



## Headless

Work again tomorrow - what a depressing thought! But back I go - no lotto win to save me.

Spent my last day of solitude putting the first decorative touches on the table. Pretty happy with how it's looking but need to tidy up some of the paintwork.


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Welcome back Goblin! So good to see you're well enough to start another snowball fight!
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!


HEE! HEE!


----------



## Goblin

Happy New Year!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The paint job on the table is stunning, Headless.

Last day of the Twilight Zone marathon today. As old as these episodes are, the stories are still relevant. Just goes to show some things never change


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> ^I want that guy to answer the front door for me when salesmen show up. That would take care of those unwanted solicitors


 This works too.









RoxyBlue said:


> The paint job on the table is stunning, Headless.


 No kidding. Squares are hard to do.


----------



## Hairazor

Headless, that table is smashing good


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> Headless, that table is smashing good


Did you just say headless's table is good for smashing?


----------



## Headless

Goblin!!!!!!!! After the hours I put in on those squares yesterday - no smashing allowed! LOL But thanks guys. I'm hoping by the time I do all the bits I planned it will look cool.

Oh dear - first day back at work...... groan...... spent most of the day on one of my boss's email account. I wish he'd read a few and help me out LOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue

While Goblin is distracted by smashing tables, someone is readying a snowball for him.


----------



## djgra79

Pretty quiet here at work this week.. means I can read up on what to do for this year's display!


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## RoxyBlue

Snowball machine gun - that's upping the ante in a snowball fight:googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Snowball machine gun - that's upping the ante in a snowball fight:googly:


 yes ma'am. I don't like being "that guy" or a "one upper" but someone's got to do it.


----------



## Headless

I don't even have a snowball! Heading for a top on Saturday of 36 degrees (that's about 96.8F). I love the warm weather but no air-conditioning can certainly make life a challenge sometimes.

Day 2 of work wasn't much better than day 1 with the exception of the fact that it was pay day! So I opened a new account today for Baby No-name. I hope to be able to add to it each pay and if I'm still around for it's 21st birthday it will be a nice gift I think!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Here Maree... This is about your only chance for snowballs. Recyclable too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I think Abby would like those, although they would end up looking like snowflakes by the time she got done with them:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Here comes the snow. I wonder if the foot of new snow they are predicting will actually happen. I bet my boys will clog the toilets with ice cubes in the hopes that they get a snow day tomorrow.


----------



## randomr8

Youngest turning 21 today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy birthday, Daughter of Randomr8!

My older brother, by contrast, turned 65 today.


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet pic randomr8


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*They grow up fast, don't they? My youngest is turning 30 this year, so I know how you feel. Happy Birthday to your daughter! *_


----------



## Goblin

Been to the speech therapist Tuesday and Wdnesday. LOt's of exercises to strengthen my facial muscles. another appointment Friday.....if it doesn't snow.
DOctor's appointment today. Hope the shots will be over after today. Keep your fingers crossed


----------



## Headless

Lord Homicide said:


> Here Maree... This is about your only chance for snowballs. Recyclable too!


I was thinking of substituting them with these - what do you think?












Goblin said:


> Been to the speech therapist Tuesday and Wdnesday. LOt's of exercises to strengthen my facial muscles. another appointment Friday.....if it doesn't snow.
> DOctor's appointment today. Hope the shots will be over after today. Keep your fingers crossed


Keep up the good work Goblin. Fingers crossed the docs keep seeing improvement.

I really need to go on a diet after all the Christmas food - she says as she breaks open said bag of marshmallows and piles two in her mouth...... sigh


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not a big fan of marshmallows eaten straight. They are, however, the perfect topping for a steaming cup of hot cocoa. And you just can't do s'mores without them, although I might find that concoction a bit too sweet for my tastes now.

We might be seeing a bit of snow tonight, perhaps an inch, which is enough to make things interesting for drivers in this area. Roads have already been pretreated with a salt spray.


----------



## Hairazor

Keep on keeping on Goblin, we're rooting for you


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin

seen the doctor today. my inr levels are within range.......NO MORE SHOTS!


----------



## Headless

Awesome news G!

We are trying to get ready for a massive heat day tomorrow. House is already like an oven and not expecting a great night's sleep tonight. Good thing it is the weekend!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good news Gobby.

We are gearing up for an extreme round of rain. Expecting upwards of 6 inches by the end of the weekend and rain to continue all next week.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm gearing up to finish mudding a drywall crack, then priming and painting this weekend.


----------



## spinwitch

I have a friend who loves all things cephalopod, so I made her this scarf for Christmas (and *almost* finished in time--it became a 12th day present). Fairly simple, but *really* tedious knitting--then I had to embroider the eyes and about 70 suckers. But I like the way it came out, and she's happy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Now that's a unique gift!


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet, spinwitch


----------



## Headless

Great job with that Spinwitch. She SHOULD be thrilled with it - well done.


----------



## randomr8

Nice Tentacle-age SpinWitch! I bet you knit a mean Cthulhu!


----------



## Headless

And for something just a little different..............


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That was way cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing like temperatures in the 'teens and a brisk wind to make you feel motivated about walking the dog and going to an orchestra rehearsal:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

About to start putting a fresh coat of paint in our dining room. Not our favorite activity, but we always like how it looks when the job is done.

I emptied the bookcase we have in that room so we could move it more easily. You don't appreciate how many books you have until they're sitting in stacks on a floor:jol: Somehow it seems as if there are fewer when they're neatly lined up on shelves.


----------



## Goblin

going back to duke hospital for my checkup today.

that's a 90 minute ride!


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> ^That was way cool!


Thought you might like that one. That's art Roxy!

Good luck Goblin


----------



## randomr8

Very cool Headless. Reminds me of the player piano selections in the WestWorld series.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Crazy weather yesterday. I had to hunt down my garbage cans and milk cooler. I heard they made it down the block.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're going to have the equivalent of spring weather later this week. More pleasant for the dog walks, but a potential danger for spring-blooming plants that don't know a cold snap often follows.


----------



## randomr8

Hauntiholik said:


> Crazy weather yesterday. I had to hunt down my garbage cans and milk cooler. I heard they made it down the block.


The trash guys opened up and then left a box that they should have taken. It contained packing peanuts.After work I spent 45 minutes picking those suckers up that the wind had blown over 5 or 4 neighbors yards. Never send me anything packed in peanuts.


----------



## Goblin

The clinic was closed due to the snow. My appointment has beenr rescheduled till next week.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Putting our dining room back together now that the painting is done. It's the perfect time for getting all the furniture dusted and polished, and purging items we don't need or want anymore. New blinds on the bay window will go up this weekend, which is about time seeing as how they've been sitting on the floor in a box for, like, a year:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Keep up the progress Goblin.

It was in the mid 60's today. I was out taking down the Christmas lights at 9pm wearing a t-shirt, it was 63. Saturday we're forecast to have an ice storm. Ah, Winters in Maryland.


----------



## Copchick

^ We had that same run of nice weather. I did the same thing in getting the rest of the outside Christmas stuff packed and taken over to the storage unit. As I was in the storage unit where the majority is Halloween, I kept hearing grumblings and growling. These monsters think just because I open the door from time to time that it's time to come out and play. 8 months to go monsters and creatures, 8 months to go.

Goblin, glad to hear you're improving! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Ha,ha, very funny Tina! Has anyone else had a hellish week? It is finally FRIDAY! Yay! Yippee! Hootie-Do!








And....








And....








Oh...and....this one for my Halloween Peeps...


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Friday the 13th!

TJ Fri13 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

TJ Elvira Friday by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

It's always good to find I have survived a Friday the 13th


----------



## Goblin

my appointment has been changed to Wednesday, January 18th at 10 am!


----------



## spinwitch

Yep, we have the "highly variable" weather happening here. Saturday the highs were in the 30s (and we found out that our "central heat and air" unit ain't too good with the heat part (we were able to get the house up to 60 so we didn't freeze but it was a bit chilly.) Yesterday the high was 80. Off with the sweats, back on with the shorts


----------



## RoxyBlue

A bit rainy today and some icicles are forming on the back step railings. Think I might just stay inside except for the dog walk stuff. I've got a slideshow to work on and recording to do.


----------



## Lord Homicide

spinwitch said:


> Yep, we have the "highly variable" weather happening here. Saturday the highs were in the 30s (and we found out that our "central heat and air" unit ain't too good with the heat part (we were able to get the house up to 60 so we didn't freeze but it was a bit chilly.) Yesterday the high was 80. Off with the sweats, back on with the shorts


Where do you live?


----------



## spinwitch

I'm in North Florida--far enough from the Gulf that we don't get the weather-tempering effect from the ocean. It's not uncommon in late fall for it to be 40 in the morning and over 80 in the afternoon--makes it hard to figure out how to dress.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautiful sunny day today. We ended up not getting the predicted ice and snow, so that was a bullet dodged


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not so beautiful rainy cold day today. Good day for one of these:


----------



## Spooky1

Getting too quiet around here.


----------



## randomr8

Anything tastes great BBQ-ed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Is that cauliflower?


----------



## Spooky1

randomr8 said:


> Anything tastes great BBQ-ed.


Or fried!


----------



## Goblin

Off to Durham early in the morning! 41/2 hours round trip!


----------



## Headless

Good luck Goblin.

Yeah sorry Spooky1 - work has been hell for me and I'm beat at the end of the day. We do need to spark things up around here though.......... Goblinnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, don't encourage that Goblin guy to "spark" things up! He'll only be getting into mischief or setting the place on fire:googly:

Now here's someone who knows how to handle sparklers safely:


----------



## Goblin

My BP, temperature, and oxygen level was excellent!
 i aced all my tests. I am recovering from stroke great!They said they
nver seen anyone come back from that bad a stroke that quickly!
 they took 5 blood samples. the woman was so good at it I never even felt it!
Dr. dodds wrote out a prescroiption for the vida stem my speech therapist
needed for my swallowing. it's like a mucle stimulator to help strengthen my
facial muscles.
My speech therapist started me on water without thickener! she monitor
my oxygen while I drink it. tHe fact it stays at 98% indicates the waterr is 
going down my throat and not my windpipe!

the best part was the checkup was part of a stroke research program and
they gave me $50.00 for taking part!

have to go back again in march.


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, don't encourage that Goblin guy to "spark" things up! He'll only be getting into mischief or setting the place on fire:googly:


that's why i put you in charge of the barbecue! Well done if you please!


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 said:


> Getting too quiet around here.


That's why I turned loose the tigers!


----------



## randomr8

Yeaaa for good numbers Goblin! I hate doctors. 
And yes it was bbq cauliflower. Kinda looks like a slice of brain, which could be fun too.


----------



## Evil Queen

Glad to hear your recovery is going so well Gob.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Goblin, keep it up.


----------



## Goblin

I never realized how big duke hospital was..........the place is huge! THey were about
to build another extension on to it that would give them 800 more beds!

I was the only patient that hdd them move the sofa away from the window so I could sit 
in my chair and look out!

they said my room was the most festive room on the floor. Christmas music was always 
playing, and there was always some new holiday item on my table,
stuffed animals, cards, etc.

when I think how bad my stroke could of went it scares the heck out of me! 
Death. Paralysis. THe lord was looking after me. I told my brother that I had
escaped death for the hird time, I don't think here will be a fourth!

Ever see he movie Time after time? ABC's gonna make it into a tv series.


----------



## stick

Goblin you are like a cat that has nine lives. So you have a ways to go yet.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*It's good to hear about you checkup and that it went well for you! Every new day, is like a "POWER" day for you as you get stronger with each new day!

March's outlook will be even better, you watch! You're doing "GREAT!"
*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

I really need to stop staying up until after midnight on "school" nights......

You were indeed one fortunate guy, Goblin, due to the quick actions of your brother and medical personnel. I'm sure the Devil is breathing a sigh of relief knowing you're not on the way to see him:devil::googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 20 is:

National Buttercrunch Day - made for Heath Bar lovers

National Cheese Lover Day - Here is a fun fact: The world's largest cheese was put on display on this day in 1964 at the New York World's Fair. It weighed over 34,000 pounds . That's a LOT of cheese.

Penguin Awareness Day - Bet you didn't know penguins like slapstick humor:


----------



## Hairazor

Well that ^ video clip sure put a smile on my face.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:That must've been a "Pumpkin5" penguin, because that is exactly like something I would do. I'm incredibly clumsy.


----------



## Copchick

The Steelers are playing the Patriots this evening. I'm not a huge football fan but it's always nice when your city's sports teams do well...except if you're a cop. With that, I hope we lose. Come on, Patriots!!


----------



## randomr8

ECHO... echo....echo....echo.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here, I'm here, I'm here, I'm here......:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Three appointments with the speech therapist this week. She gonna use he vita stem to strengthn my facial muscles to help my swallowing. She tried it Friday and I barely felt it
needs to be on a stronger setting


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay for you Gobbie.....I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin, next time you meet with the therapist, keep a straight face and ask her if she thinks a cattle prod would work:jol: Part of the recovery process is poking fun at your situation. Worked for me when I went through cancer treatments.

Rainy and windy today, so I think it's a good day to work on some music inside where it's not windy and rainy


----------



## randomr8

Vitastim sounds like something you can turn up to 11. Hang in there Goblin. 
Oh Boy! Ice Rain. Where'd that come from just in time for rush hour....?


----------



## Spooky1

Enjoying watching reruns of the old Kolchak: The Night Stalker on MeTV. It's on Sunday nights.


----------



## Goblin

The speech therapist used th vita stem todayshe had it set on 8 and a half. it sends a low
grade current through my facial muscles mking them contract. I have to go to the hospital
and take a dinking test. I drink something and the x-ray shows if it's going down the right 
way or not. If I pass the test no more thickener in my fluids!

Got a bill from the Danville hospital for the day I had the stroke. They saw me for about 
15 minutes and charged me $26,000. 00!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will they let you go to a bar to take your drinking test, Goblin?:googly: I don't drink beer myself, but I hear it's nutritional:jol:

Glad to see the forum back up. The server went AWOL for a while this morning.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha!


----------



## randomr8

Easter is coming...


----------



## Lord Homicide

Goblin said:


> Got a bill from the Danville hospital for the day I had the stroke. They saw me for about 15 minutes and charged me $26,000. 00!


 I'm in the wrong business lol


randomr8 said:


> Easter is coming... [/IMG]


 already?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a killer rabbit - NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Easter is April 16. Plan now for the Killer Bunny Apocalypse.


----------



## Goblin

Went to the hospital this morning to take the swallowing test! Had to pay the copay bforee they even
billed the insurance company! $88.00! On top of that I failed the test! I'm still having trouble swallowing
liquids! still having to use the thickener! Hopfully the speech therapy will get it all staightend out before
the next test rolls around!

Does anyone watch he tv show Timeless?


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 said:


> Enjoying watching reruns of the old Kolchak: The Night Stalker on MeTV. It's on Sunday nights.


I bought a dvd set hat has all the episodes. plus the two movies The Night STalker and The Night Strangler!


----------



## Goblin

my niece gave me the entire series of The Munsters for Christmas


----------



## Goblin

All alone and feeling mischievous! Tme to release the zombies.......and supply them with rapid fire glitter guns!


----------



## Evil Queen

Nothing like waking up with glitter stuck to your face. Gooooobbyyyyyy!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Back at you, Goblin!


----------



## Hairazor

Do my posts sparkle? They should because my keyboard is covered in glitter


----------



## stick

I cannot see there is glitter in my eyes. What happen to cause this.


----------



## Goblin

mOre bad news today! The thickener I have to use with liquids has to be even thicker now! before it was ast thick as nectar, now it has to be as thick as honey!


----------



## Headless

Oh Goblin I hope things start to improve for you soon.

We had another scare on Wednesday. I got a call at work to say Shane was in the emergency room. Turns out we think it was another bout of kidney stones - he was in so much pain when I got there his face was grey. Spent the night in hospital and came home the next day. He still has a bit of pain but not as bad as that day. So over hospitals....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've seen friends and family go through bouts of kidney stone passing - one of the few instances where my Dad ever admitted to being in pain when it happened to him. Hope Shane is feeling better today.

Hang in there, Goblin. Recovering from a stroke takes time. The good news is you're still able to be here and share your mayhem and mischief with us:jol:

Oh, and this bee heard the word "honey" and wants to talk to you


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I was going through a deep dark depression and I needed to get away from the net for awhile. I'm glad that I'm in a much better place now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to see you back here, SJ


----------



## randomr8

Goblin said:


> Went to the hospital this morning to take the swallowing test! Had to pay the copay bforee they even
> billed the insurance company! $88.00! On top of that I failed the test! I'm still having trouble swallowing
> liquids! still having to use the thickener! Hopfully the speech therapy will get it all staightend out before
> the next test rolls around!
> 
> Does anyone watch he tv show Timeless?


Im a history wonk from way back - love Timeless


----------



## Goblin

I came home fom the hopital one month ago today! (The 26th) It was the day after christmas!


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Hang in there, Goblin. Recovering from a stroke takes time. The good news is you're still able to be here and share your mayhem and mischief with us:jol:


whO? ME?


----------



## spinwitch

Dammit--John Hurt died. That man had some serious acting chops--and like Judy Densch and Ian McKellan, just kept getting better.


----------



## randomr8

Mtm...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Mary Tyler Moore?

Blackbirds showed up on the feeder this morning. They're usually a sign of spring, but seeing as how winter is back after a brief warm spell, they may have misjudged their timing.


----------



## randomr8

Yes. Mary Tyler Moore. Lotta tearing up in this house over her passing.


----------



## Goblin

My 4 year old great-niece has learned about Godzilla, Mothra, and Rodan!


----------



## Lord Homicide

randomr8 said:


> Yes. Mary Tyler Moore. Lotta tearing up in this house over her passing.


 I thought she was already dead to be honest. My mother called and mentioned her passing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Futurama cracks me up.


----------



## Headless

Yep the 2017 list of "no longer with us" begins. Lets hope none of us are on it is all I can say.

Shane is OK although it took him a while to get over the pain and the residue of the painkillers. Just another speedbump in the road of life I guess.


----------



## randomr8

Goblin said:


> My 4 year old great-niece has learned about Godzilla, Mothra, and Rodan!


Thank You. Reminded of this!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Godzilla rules!


----------



## Goblin

Ever see Bambi meets Godzilla?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Yes






There is a Part 2:






Part 3:






And Part 4:


----------



## randomr8

I'm now waiting with worms in my mouth for Bambi meets Godzilla 5: The Quickening


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ewww, worms!

Tomorrow is Groundhog Day. I wonder if that rodent is going to see his shadow?


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ ugh.. True. I hope spring comes early


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, he saw it, but the Capital Weather Gang says he was wrong before he even got up:jol:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...efore-he-even-woke-up/?utm_term=.5a53c6b8ec10


----------



## Copchick

Hellooooo! Uh oh, there's an echo. Nobody here but me.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:I keep wondering if Punxsutawney Phil is upset over his name......maybe that is why he predicted six more weeks of winter.... Perhaps they should change his name to Allen or Ian or even Fred....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winter is back. Who thought that was a good idea? Oh yeah, that damn rodent.....:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Actually it's been a mild Winter here so far.


----------



## Copchick

Actually P5, Punxsutawney Phil LOVES his name. He is the oldest living groundhog around, at 130 years young!

Here's a link to some fun facts on PA's famous groundhog. http://www.groundhog.org/about/fun-facts-faq/


----------



## Goblin

Actually, I saw my shadow on the 2nd.........6 months of endless mischief!
Yep! I was the one who turned all the camels loose in your front yard, Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, there are camels eating our daffodils!:googly:

Did you hear about the guy who accidentally swallowed some Scrabble tiles? His next trip to the bathroom might spell disaster.


----------



## Evil Queen

giggle:lolkin:


----------



## randomr8

Trying to watch the SlenderMan documentary on HBO. Don't know if I'm gonna make it. Not a big fan of the docudrama genre.


----------



## Goblin

I went to the speech therapist after being sick the past 2 days! they have decorated their desk for Valenine's day. 
A Paper heart for each patient. I got to hang mine on there this afternoon! Friday made 1 month since I started 
therapy..............evaluation day! I'm doing good so far. Knock on wood

My sister gave me a fold up bed he had. Now I have to move the stuff in the room around so it will fit!


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 7 is:

Wave All Your Fingers at Your Neighbor Day - Note the important inclusion of the word "all". Waving only one finger at your neighbor could be misconstrued:googly:

Send a Card to a Friend Day - I'm sending a "Declines with regrets" card for an upcoming wedding, so I guess that counts....


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> February 7 is:
> 
> Wave All Your Fingers at Your Neighbor Day - Note the important inclusion of the word "all". Waving only one finger at your neighbor could be misconstrued:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha! I don't trust that guy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Being able to open your windows in February = not your typical winter weather.


----------



## stick

^^^ But I like it Roxy.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Yesterday I was out walking the dog minus coat, scarf, and mittens. This morning we were out walking the dog and wearing down coats. It's so confusing:googly:

Also getting a dusting of snow - not enough to keep anyone at home except for the ultra paranoid.


----------



## Hairazor

I received a notice for upcoming class reunion in the mail today. At the bottom was this message???


----------



## RoxyBlue

I guess if you can read it, you've received it

Sometimes you wonder if people think through what they put in writing.


----------



## randomr8

WTF. I'm hoping YOU scratch out the contact info and it didn't come that way. Maybe yer suppose to get a phone call??


----------



## Hairazor

I did scratch out the info to protect the, shall we say, intellectually challenged. Oh I hope I don't get a call


----------



## Lord Homicide

Kind of creepy like a ransom letter


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I'm dying to call....prank phone calls are the most fun!


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ lol. 
Prankster calls.

Victim: hello
Prankster: hello, is ms. Wall there?
Victim: no
Prankster: is mr. Wall there?
Victim: no
Prankster: are there any Walls there??
Victim: no
Prankster: well what's holding the roof up??? *click*


----------



## Hairazor

Ha ^

P5, you can prank call me anytime


----------



## Goblin

They want me to take another swallowing test. If I pass this one I will be done with speech therapy! Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## randomr8

fingers crossed.


----------



## randomr8

Nice to have a place where I can read the previous 6 odd posts and have a good chuckle. Goes good with the coffee.


----------



## Evil Queen

Fingers crossed for ya Gob.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Here's a good one.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxHDBhnAUJE


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I found this really cool gate on Pinterest. I think it'd be a bit better if it was painted black, but it is cool beyond words....Now I think I want to have one made for my courtyard gate instead of the solid door that is there now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Very Nightmare before Christmas.


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet gate, P5


----------



## RoxyBlue

Check out the video of this kinetic sculpture down near the bottom of the web page. It's an impressive piece of both art and engineering:

http://www.derekhugger.com/colibri.html


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^That is GORGEOUS! I so love hummingbirds! (and STEAMPUNK)


----------



## Hairazor

Wow Roxy, that is AWSSSS


----------



## RoxyBlue

Westminster Dog Show is running tonight and tomorrow. Love looking at all the beautiful dogs as we curl up on the couch with our 100% mutt:jol:


----------



## randomr8

serious cool Roxy. Wish they were 100 bucks made.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Norwegian elkhound took the Hound group. A gorgeous Borzoi came in 4th - I was partial to her, but I'm good with the elkhound


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Pekingese took the toy group - not one of my favorites. He looks like something you'd see in a science fiction movie, like a cross between an Ewok and a slug.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Miniature poodle took the Non-Sporting group - another "not one of my favorites" when it comes to dogs, mostly because of the frou-frou grooming the show dogs are given.

Years ago I worked with a lady who owned a miniature poodle. She brought it by the lab right after it had been to the groomer, and that poor dog was perfumed, beribboned, and had pink nail polish on its claws. The owner was proud; the dog looked as if it would much rather be rolling in something stinky:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woo hoo! The German Shepherd Dog took the herding group! A border collie took 4th - one of my favorite breeds that I would never be able to keep up with if I owned one:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

An Irish setter took the Sporting Group at Westminster tonight. At least a golden retriever made it into the top four, as did a duck tolling retriever.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The boxer took the Working Group - the handler was so excited he picked her up and was kissing her. A gorgeous Akita was also in the top four.


----------



## Spooky1

Another year and the Golden Retriever and lab won't win best of show. Most popular dog breeds and neither has ever won Best in Show at a Westminster.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Norwich terrier took first in the Terrier Group. Up next is Best in Show. We're rooting for the beautiful German shepherd.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And the decision is in - the reserve Best in Show is the Irish Setter, and Best in Show is...the German Shepherd Dog! Woo hoo! You go, girl!:jol:


----------



## Goblin

a new exercise from the speech therapist. Not sure ho it helps with my swallowing! 
You lay flat and raise your head and look at your toes.......but without moving your shoulders!
It's rough on the back of your neck 
Another exercise is yawning!


----------



## Hairazor

You're tough ^ you can do it!


----------



## Goblin

There's a horde of killer rsbbits coming this way..........It's a very bad time to dress up
as a giant carrot!


----------



## spinwitch

Goblin said:


> a new exercise from the speech therapist. Not sure ho it helps with my swallowing!
> You lay flat and raise your head and look at your toes.......but without moving your shoulders!
> It's rough on the back of your neck
> Another exercise is yawning!


I get plenty of practice with the yawning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just reading about yawning makes me yawn


----------



## Evil Queen

Dang it stop saying yawn!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(yaaaawwwnnnnn)

Sitting here debating whether I should start sorting through a pile of folders from 2005 (need to be sure we have scans of everything on the server before discarding the originals), make myself a second cup of coffee (line from the movie Airplane - "Jim never has a second cup of coffee"), or surf the internet for prop inspiration.....decisions, decisions.....:googly:


----------



## Troll Wizard

RoxyBlue said:


> (yaaaawwwnnnnn)
> 
> Sitting here debating whether I should start sorting through a pile of folders from 2005 (need to be sure we have scans of everything on the server before discarding the originals), make myself a second cup of coffee (line from the movie Airplane - "Jim never has a second cup of coffee"), or surf the internet for prop inspiration.....decisions, decisions.....:googly:


_*Okay so, "Fill it to the rim....with Brim!"*_


----------



## Goblin

Actually the exercise is to stop in the middle of the yawn and hold your mouth open as
long as you can!


----------



## Headless

Pumpkin5 said:


> I found this really cool gate on Pinterest. I think it'd be a bit better if it was painted black, but it is cool beyond words....Now I think I want to have one made for my courtyard gate instead of the solid door that is there now.


P5 that gate is awesome!



RoxyBlue said:


> The Pekingese took the toy group - not one of my favorites. He looks like something you'd see in a science fiction movie, like a cross between an Ewok and a slug.


hahahahaha my mother used to breed & show Pekingese so I did get a chuckle out of your comparison - they are quite funny little people to live with.



RoxyBlue said:


> And the decision is in - the reserve Best in Show is the Irish Setter, and Best in Show is...the German Shepherd Dog! Woo hoo! You go, girl!


A friend I used to mentor quite a few years ago before he moved to the USA was co-breeder of the beautiful top winning Clumber Spaniel that was Best of Breed.



Goblin said:


> a new exercise from the speech therapist. Not sure ho it helps with my swallowing!
> You lay flat and raise your head and look at your toes.......but without moving your shoulders!
> It's rough on the back of your neck
> Another exercise is yawning!





RoxyBlue said:


> Just reading about yawning makes me yawn





Goblin said:


> Actually the exercise is to stop in the middle of the yawn and hold your mouth open as
> long as you can!


I couldn't help but think this reminded me a bit of having to give a urine sample - you know - that only pee a little thing LOL I didn't know you could stop yawning halfway through either!

Been AWOL with house inspections and work has been wearing me out. Still haven't sold the house and wishing the whole house sale thing would just go away! It seems all the seasons are AWOL everywhere too. We haven't really had Summer either so far.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hairazor said:


> Ha ^ P5, you can prank call me anytime


 same here.



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I found this really cool gate on Pinterest. I think it'd be a bit better if it was painted black, but it is cool beyond words....Now I think I want to have one made for my courtyard gate instead of the solid door that is there now.


Great source of inspiration! NBC crossed with Dr. Suess mixed with Willy Wonka. That particular gate is too asymmetrical for my taste.



RoxyBlue said:


> ^Very Nightmare before Christmas.


 the ball finials are awkward looking.



RoxyBlue said:


> ...folders from 2005 (need to be sure we have scans of everything on the server before...)


 Do you store digital info on flash drives? Those personal private servers are kind of on the way out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> Do you store digital info on flash drives? Those personal private servers are kind of on the way out.


We had our own server for many years, but now all the work documents are in the Microsoft cloud. As long as the sun doesn't kick out a disruptive plasma cloud from a solar superstorm, they should be okay there:jol: We also have a trunk that is used for back up of our accounting database (which is NOT on the cloud) and other client databases. And I still use flashdrives as a backup tool, particularly for the accounting database. Can't afford to lose the entire financial history of the company because of an accident or act of God

Looking forward to a four day weekend, and the weather is supposed to be reasonably decent.


----------



## randomr8

Lord Homicide said:


> Do you store digital info on flash drives? Those personal private servers are kind of on the way out.


They said the same things about mainframes and that's basically what the cloud is.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Uh-oh....looks like I have sculpting in my near future....








It's like a momma Apoxie and a wee, little baby Apoxie....lots and lots of images popping into my head, now if my hands can just transfer the images to my fingers, and my fingers to the Apoxie sculpt.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:We have friends in a neighboring town and they own a tire shop. The son was mounting a big truck tire and it "blew", striking his arm and breaking it in four places, basically shattering his elbow. (UGH!) But he's lucky it could've killed him... What do you send a man that is hurt? Flowers? Balloons? Nope, I sent him sunshine.








All things yellow, including yellow silly putty, because sometimes it's just fun to play.


----------



## Hairazor

Awww ^ you're so thoughtful


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching a border collie on TV catching a Frisbee - poetry in motion


----------



## Hairazor

So I was looking at info for Halloween in New Orleans and saw you could sign up to be a Krew of Boo rider, got all excited till I saw $950.00 early bird sign up. Dashed!!


----------



## Evil Queen

How very thoughtful P5.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cheese blintzes topped with strawberry jam and sour cream = heaven on a plate:jol:


----------



## spinwitch

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Uh-oh....looks like I have sculpting in my near future....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like a momma Apoxie and a wee, little baby Apoxie....lots and lots of images popping into my head, now if my hands can just transfer the images to my fingers, and my fingers to the Apoxie sculpt.


Have you seen the concept of using crumpled aluminum foil/hot glue for an armature? Here's one video: 



 She has several--they're showing how to use their air-drying clay but it could be covered with anything.


----------



## Goblin

Still waiting for the stroke doctor to sign for the swallow test!


----------



## Hairazor

So, I am all alone here, if I shoot a cannon down the hallway will anyone hear the boom


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, my ears are still ringing from that blasted boom:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Oh my, all alone and feeling mischievous! Time to release all my trained bats......all 1000 of them! .Have fun!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Batsy, batsy, batsy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Anyone know where the anti-bat gear is stored?


----------



## Hairazor

I got my tennis racket handy


----------



## spinwitch

Just opened a photo account with Amazon and seeing if I can upload pictures from there. Eventually I might tell you what these little guys are for.
https://www.amazon.com/photos/share/efZ3dI4gKUqA50f4Q4XTGCUZ6Pc1g6T8tiguzmlh3I8


----------



## spinwitch

Poo--didn't work. Posted the link but not the picture. Will try again later.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I could see those being made into demented "head on a stick" lollipops:jol:

From discussions I found on line, the embedding of photos from Amazon Prime remains an issue for forum users.


----------



## Goblin

They scheduled my 90 ay checkup at Duke hospital about my stoke on March 9th at 1pm. they 
gave me a number for the speech therapist to call them to get
the swallowing test scheduled. If I pass it this time I'm done with the therapy.
I have to admit that I worry about having another stroke.......Nobody could understand what I was
saying and my whole left side was weak! whn I first went on the computer after my stroke I couldn't 
hardly work the keyboard......it took me several tries to do my passwords.

My life has imitated my mother's.......She was diabetic......so am I! she had
congestive heart failure.......so have I1 She had a stoke......so have I! On a good note, she lived 
to be 92.........We'll wait and see.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin said:


> On a good note, she lived to be 92.........We'll wait and see.


You mean we're stuck with you for another 25 or so more years?!?!?! NOOOOO!!!!!!!:googly::jol:

Temperature is expected to hit 70 today. It smells like spring outside.

Unrelated, I was in rehearsal last night for an upcoming production of "La Perichole" and noticed I was having a lot of trouble staying in tune with my stand partner (he also kept re-tuning his violin whenever we weren't playing). During a break, I heard him tell the music director that he had replaced all the strings on his violin because "they were shot". Anyone who plays a stringed instrument knows that it takes a while for new strings to stabilize and hold tuning. You do NOT change them two days before opening night unless (a) one breaks or (b) you really want to spend half the night playing out of tune because the strings are still stretching. Sometimes I wonder what he could be thinking.


----------



## Headless

Nawww P5 you are awesome!

Spinwitch those heads look super!

Goblin - we are VERY glad you are still around - don't listen to that Roxy - she's just being naughty!

Well we are definitely getting to the pointy end of the grandbaby arrival. My daughter's due date is this Monday so we aren't making too many plans over the next few days. Here's hoping it won't be a long wait. Very exciting times ahead.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Me, naughty? Never!


----------



## Goblin

Actually, I think I'm a bad influence on people! 

Although my mother did have a stroke ,she fully recovered from it quickly like
I did!

Since I had the stroke my appetite hasn' been what it ussed be. I still get hungry but 
I haven't eaten as much as I use to. However, lately it has been grsdually coming back. Today I ate 
two hot dogs and two orders of fries! The other night I ate an entire bag of microwave 
popcorn! This will make my stroke doctor very happy!

Watching a movie I haven't seen in years! Does anybody remember Billy Jack?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Some minion thoughts for your Saturday....


----------



## Hairazor

Yep, Yep and Yep ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin, you bad boy, you know better than to eat french fries.

I remember Billy Jack - not a happy movie. Haven't seen it in years.

What is happy is the Fluffy movie with Gabriel Iglesias. He is a wonderful stand up comedian and very funny.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*tip toes in to have a look around* This is what I came back to? :lolkin:
It's been too long since I've been here. My gosh, I've missed you guys and the glitter wars. LOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to see you back here, DA!


----------



## Hairazor

Nice to see you popping in DarkA


----------



## Spooky1

Good to see you DA!

Goblin, your stroke doc may be happy that you're eating, but your diabetes doc won't like your choices in food. Go light on the carbs like white potatoes. Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Goblin

Hello Da.

I had beef and cheddar sandwiches rtonight with curly fries. Gonna try steak and baked potato tonight!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, who let Winter back in? It was 30 this morning, after being in the 70s yesterday:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

It's not just you up there. It's been a roller coaster here too. It's wreaking havoc with everyone here. I'm on a constant regime of allergy meds!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Opening weekend of the show went well. Now it's time to sit back, relax, and have some spicy nacho cheese Doritos and perhaps a glass of champagne.


----------



## Headless

So today - this happened!










She was born at around 9.30am this morning by emergency c-section. Weighing in at 6lb 9oz and her name is Kiara. Mum and baby are doing very well. Awwww my baby had a baby!


----------



## DandyBrit

Gorgeous!!

You know - my husband is convinced that babies are actually born wearing little hats?


----------



## stick

^^^ They are born with hats and lot of times they come in one of two colors (blue or pink) for some strange reason.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Headless!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Congrats Grandma! She's adorable!


----------



## Hairazor

She looks well worth the wait, Headless, absolutely adorable


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy for you, your baby, and your baby's baby, Headless!:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Started prepping the guest room for painting. It's only taken us 13 years to get around to that project:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Headless!


----------



## Goblin

Granny Headless!
Congratulations!


----------



## Goblin

My speech therapist has been sick since Wednesday and I haven't been
able to do therapy till March 1st!

Today is he last day of February!


----------



## Headless

Thanks everyone. Pretty stoked to visit today and have a bit of a hold.... actually I wouldn't give her back for over half an hour and she happily snoozed in my arms. 

Sigh - back to work tomorrow......


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

This morning as I was passing an Episcopalian church on my way to work, I saw a woman in clerical garb standing next to a sign that said "Ashes to Go Drive Thru". One of my co-workers passed another church with a similar sign. That's definitely a novel (and convenient for folks on the go) approach to Ash Wednesday

And for those of you who are looking for a "give up" for Lent (and you don't have to be a church goer to do "give ups":jol, check out this video of alternative cuss words.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Our local newspaper yesterday announced that our city will be getting a Hobby Lobby this fall. I'm really excited, just from the fact of people on here have talked about shopping there and so I'm pumped!

Just thought I would share that info....not that it's earth shattering or anything like that but hey, I won't have to travel out of town now to shop there! 
*_


----------



## Goblin

Today was my last speech therapy session. I am scheduled to take the swallowing test Wednesday, March 8th1 If I pass it then
I am done wih speech therapy. I have my 90 day checkup the next day, March 9th!


----------



## Headless

Yay Goblin - good luck for the 8th! You've been making awesome progress.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

On Tuesday, Jack and I celebrated our first Mardi Gras and we both tried Gumbo for the first time. (Jack didn't have as much as I did, but he still got a taste of it) I think he had more fun than I did....  :lolkin:


----------



## Hairazor

You go Goblin!

Yay for you and Jack, DarkA


----------



## RoxyBlue

DA, that is one adorable picture

It's going to get cold here again, just in time to hit the crocuses in bloom and the daffodils about to bloom. Below-freezing temperatures for a couple days really do a number on plant buds. On the plus side, it could do a number on the budding spiky balls of death from our gum tree as well, which will save us a lot of gumball raking this year:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

There was snow on the ground this morning when we got up. Very considerate snow, too, because it was only on the ground and not on the sidewalks or streets:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Wonderful news Goblin!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:So, so glad it's finally FRIDAY!!! Hey Maree, congrats on the baby HL....she is adorable.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Four shows down, two more to go, then I need to start working on either some music or a tombstone...or both....


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Grandma Headless!


----------



## Copchick

Headless said:


> So today - this happened!
> She was born at around 9.30am this morning by emergency c-section. Weighing in at 6lb 9oz and her name is Kiara. Mum and baby are doing very well. Awwww my baby had a baby!


Congratulations, Maree! Kiara is a beauty.

DA - Jack looks like he's wearing a smile.

Nothing much going on, but actually a lot going on. Sounds weird, I know. In July I'll be starting my 25th year with our department. Yikes! I still remember my first day at the academy thinking "what the hell did I just sign up for?" Lol, it's been a roller coaster, but I am one person who still loves their job. There's been rumor that our department may be reinstating its Horse Patrol unit. I was thinking they will be needing a supervisor, so I'm gonna start looking into it, take some lessons and such. Hopefully when they post the positions for the unit, I'll be ready and have a leg up. I still have some research to do though.

There's a local Kmart nearby that was closing. A friend gave me a heads up they were getting rid of their mannequins. Soooo, I just HAD to get some more. I picked up 2 child, 2 kid, 2 adult, and 3 half manny's. Yep my storage unit is packed now. I'll post a pic soon of my haul.

I hope everyone is doing well. Glad to hear you've got your appetite back Goblin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Copchick's back - yay!:jol:

If I were a cop, I think having either a horse or a dog as a partner would be cool. People's reactions to them are so different, though. Potential ne'er-do-wells would think twice about messing with a K-9, and everyone would want to pat the horse


----------



## Copchick

It's funny Roxy, all the dogs have different personalities, just like people. Some are very sweet, they'll hang out with us no problem until it's time for them to work, then they're all business. Some can be, well, a$$holes too. You don't want to get anywhere near certain ones, they just hate everyone it seems. Lol! But no matter what their personality, they're one of us, they protect us and do their job very well. Now the horses, we haven't had them for over 15 years. They are so powerful and they also do their jobs very well. When the State Police had them here last June for the Stanley Cup games, they were huge! So impressive too. They were all geared up and had face shields to protect their eyes. Some goofball tried to shove one of the horses and it hip-checked him nearly across the street! Everyone loves the horses and for crowd control, they're very effective.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Update: Going on my 7th month (wow, that's hard to believe!) living here. I've decided that it's time to give the college thing another try. I've put my FAFSA in and will attempt (God willing) to transfer to a college closer to where I live now. 
From where I live now, it would be a two hour bus ride and I just don't have the patience for that anymore. So, I'm going to try and get into the college in the middle of downtown San Antonio. Praying that all will go smoothly tomorrow.

ION: As some of you know, i'm an aspiring writer, and I've decided to try again for my first published book. The heroine of the story is a female gargoyle/human hybrid that has a disability mirroring that of Asperger's syndrome/Autism. It's going to be a romance/fantasy genre and I'm hopeful that this will present everyone with a realistic view of someone with this disability as I really don't like how they are commonly portrayed. I'm still trying to work out the world they live in that mirrors our own with some modern concepts but is not as technologically advanced as we are. I'm thinking I might go with a 70's feel.

I'm also working on a pen name too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^i think "Dark Angel" would be a good pen name

If she lives in the '70s, she'll need to wear hip hugger bell bottoms and tie-dyed shirts:jol:


----------



## Goblin

welcome back Copchick.

Dark Angel would be a good pen name DA. That or Angel Dark.


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, those mannequins are SCORE!

DarkA best luck on school AND the writing. I agree with the others, Dark Angel would be a good pen name especially given the type of book you are talking about writing


----------



## Dark Angel 27

:lolkin: thanks guys! As for the pen name, I'll put Dark Angel on the top of the list. I still have plenty of time as I'm still working on the prologue.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "Enchanted" - such a fun movie:jol:


----------



## diamonddave_k

Ugh, the mail man delivered an opened, empty package from eBay which was supposed to contain one of my pneumatic cylinders for my monster in a box prop. Back to eBay I go.....


----------



## Goblin

All alone and feeling mischievous! OMIGOD! The monkeys got hold of several cases of stink bombs!

BOMBS AWAY!

Ohh, hre's nothing wrong with your tv Roxy, I rewired it to play the sound backwards!


----------



## Headless

hahahahaha Goblin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck DA - sounds awesome!

Congrats Tina - 25 years wow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I sprayed the forum with this before entering, so I'm protected from stink bomb emissions - HA!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

:lolkin: Roxy, you are hysterical! 

So, good news! I was easily able to transfer to another college closer to home and I might very well be starting school this summer!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You go, girl!

And I highly recommend Poo-pourri for making shared bathrooms more liveable post-use. I got some for my workplace since some of the guys are notorious for - how shall I put this delicately? - "bombing" the toilet. A couple spritzes of Poo-pourri and the deadly post-bombing atmosphere is stopped in its evil olfactory tracks.


----------



## Goblin

Taking the swallowing test this morning. Keep your fingers crossed


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hope it all goes smoothly for you, Goblin!

We might get snow on Sunday - one to three inches currently predicted. At least the daffodils did mange to survive the sudden cold snap last week, because we're getting blooms now. The magnolias in our area, however, did not fare so well. Several had buds about to open, and they're very sensitive to sub-freezing temperatures. Now all they have are brown unopened buds


----------



## Hairazor

Fingers crossed Goblin


----------



## Goblin

They told me I'm STILL having trouble swallowing liquids1They want me to thicken the
liquids as thick as pudding now! Last time it was thick as honey!I see Dr. Dodds, my 
stroke doctor tomorrow and will see what she says about it. Wednesday was my last 
session with the speech therapist. Not sure what I do now.

on a good note.......last time it cost me $88.00 to take the test. this time itc cost me $31.00


----------



## Headless

Probably lucky you got a discount Goblin! Give it time - everyone heals at a different pace I guess. You've made awesome progress so far.

School - good luck DA! 

We've had really hot days all this week and tonight is really uncomfortable - no breeze and no air conditioning - 7.30pm and it is still about 30 degrees (86F). I didn't sleep so well last night and was up at 4.00am and couldn't go back to sleep so tonight could be a very long night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Highs in the 70s today, 50s tomorrow, and 30s this weekend. Spring is going backwards....


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Highs in the 70s today, 50s tomorrow, and 30s this weekend. Spring is going backwards....


And it's catching on fire!


----------



## randomr8

Because Chickens. And it's Friday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha! If I were going for my 15 minutes of fame, I don't think I'd spend it chicken yodeling:googly:

And it's snowing here.


----------



## Hairazor

Well I love yodeling but don't really want that song ear worming me, but fear I am too late to stop it.


----------



## Headless

randomr8 said:


> Because Chickens. And it's Friday.
> 
> chicken yodel


hahahahahahahahaha well that made my morning!

YAY long weekend for us with our Labour Day holiday Monday. Lots of plans but not much motivation or money so we'll see how that pans out!


----------



## Goblin

Had my 90 day checkup yestersday. My BP was excellent. they were very pleased wih my progress . I have regained the strength 
in my left side. They gave me a lot of tests.........
How many words can you come up with hat start wih the letter B. No names. They said I came up with more than most of them had.
Anoher test was name the pesidents as far back as I could remember. I went back as far as Eisenhower.

I have to go back in three months for another checkup. That's about when I have to have another MRI to check the blood clot
in my heart.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sounds like you're doing great Gob, keep up the good work.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Goblin, keep it up


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I'd fail that president thing:googly:

Very cold this morning - our poor daffodils that just bloomed are looking sad - and there is a possibility of up to a foot of snow by Tuesday. Crazy winter.


----------



## randomr8

Ready.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Love it!


----------



## Spooky1

Dang, I was really ready for Spring. Now Winter is back for a week. Might start warming up by next weekend. Hoping we get less snow than the 8-12 inches forecast. This would be the first snow this Winter deep enough to shovel.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:eekin:Woke up to snow flakes falling down this morning!!! Seriously Mother Nature???? No accumulation, but dang...don't freeze all the tender buds on the trees.


----------



## Goblin

Been having 70 degree weather.........no snow.

Two of my meds were discontinud after my stroke. One of them was a fluid pill They
reinstated them Thursday. I'm now taking 6 meds a day!

Saturday is my great niece's 5th birthday. she invited me to her birthday party today.

and........all alone.........time to release the glitter gremlins!


----------



## Hairazor

Did you know if enough glitter is on the floor it makes a bit of a crunch when you walk through it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Anyone have a glitter brush handy? There's crunchy stuff stuck to my shoes.

Snow predictions keep changing - anywhere from 6 to 12 inches. Everyone agrees that it's going to be a wet, heavy snow, which is a pain to shovel and not good for the weeping Japanese maples.


----------



## stick

Roxy you need to cheer up your Japanese Maples (give them a Hug) and they will stop weeping.


----------



## Hauntiholik

You should stay home Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

stick said:


> Roxy you need to cheer up your Japanese Maples (give them a Hug) and they will stop weeping.


LOL, ya goof! I'll see what I can do.



Hauntiholik said:


> You should stay home Roxy.


I think that's an excellent suggestion. My boss might buy into it since he lives further west of me and will likely get even more snow.


----------



## randomr8




----------



## Dark Angel 27

This is all I have to say about the frequent change of weather.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Hilarious!


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds about right DarkA, heehee


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> Sounds about right DarkA, heehee


now who the %$#@&$# is DarkA heehee, Hairazor?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't get the inches of snow predicted but what we did get is covered with a layer of sleet, and more is coming down. Al least we can walk on crunchy snow:jol: Abby was running with joy in the backyard this morning, probably bacause she knows she won't be the one clearing the cars, sidewalks, and driveway of crunchy sleety snow later today.


----------



## Goblin

All we've had was rain and wind Saturday. it started as snow for about a minute or two It's in the forties now, was in the seventies last week!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Anyone who did not clear his driveway, car, and sidewalk yesterday is hating life today. Temperatures went down into the 'teens last night, and all that wet sleety snow was frozen solid this morning.

Unrelated, one of my co-workers brought me two old violins that belonged to his family. No one plays them and they've just been sitting unused for years (possibly decades), so his mom said I was welcome to have them if I wanted them. Both are in really rough shape and the jury will be out on whether either is worth restoring until I can get them to the violin shop I use. That aside, the older of the two instruments might date back to the 1800s, which is cool. There were a couple of antique tuning forks, some handwritten sheets of music, and what appear to be ancient gut strings in the cases as well. It's like seeing a little bit of history.


----------



## Hairazor

The violin thing ^ is awesome Roxy


----------



## Goblin

25 degrees this morning and a strong wind blowing!

To make matters worse, my sister passed her cold on to me!


----------



## Hauntiholik

High 70s yesterday and today. We skipped winter here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That's what family is for, Goblin

Cold but beautifully sunny here at the moment. Should start approaching normal temperatures by this weekend, so we'll see if the redbud that was just starting to bud in our backyard actually flowers in spite of the sudden cold snap.


----------



## Goblin

Got the bill from Duke hospital today for my stay in Decemeber! after Medicare paid their
part I was billed $3000. thy billed mdicre $75,000. the room and the bed alone were $25,000.


----------



## stick

Goblin you are very luck they paid that much.


----------



## Hairazor

One expensive bed Goblin, try to keep out of it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you at least get glitter to take home after spending that much, Goblin? Least they could have done, you know....


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha!:jol:


----------



## scareme

Cute Hairazor.


----------



## Hairazor

Jolly O'Doodles


----------



## Headless

Belated congrats on your checkup new Goblin!

Not sure where that week went but the days seem to just blend into one another at the moment. Weekends are a blur and work is barely tolerable..... just barely.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bubbly McWiggles:jol:

Does not sound as if life is treating you well at the moment, Headless. Hope it passes soon for you.


----------



## scareme

Lucky O'Gratin

Gobby, hope you check ups are all great.

Headless, Hope the week flies by and the weekend for you.


----------



## Goblin

I have to start going back to the speech therapist again Monday. Apparently I won't be done with them till i pass the swallowing test!


----------



## randomr8

Ugh. Good luck with that G.


----------



## randomr8

I've been digitally converting 40 years worth of 35 mm slides from my parents.
I find a few that I really like....
PICT0343_zpstcxyho0w.jpg Photo by randomr8 | Photobucket
comfortable with a metaphorical problem
hmmm photobucket is either being a PITA today or they changed their rules. Pic is there for an additional click.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Photobucket can be really annoying.

Just finished another angel feltie I'll be sending to my youngest brother's wife. She was recently diagnosed with breast cancer, and I figure you can't have too many angels watching over you when you're dealing with cancer which, BTW, sucks.


----------



## scareme

Is that you Random? When and where?

Roxy, I saw where someone used their mothers old wedding dress to make angels out of. No one wants to wear my Mom's dress so I thought about doing that for all my sibs and their kids. Do you have a dress to work with. You could get one from a thrift store. It wouldn't have the same sentiment, but you might not be able to cut your Mom's wedding dress. Saying prayers to your sister-in-law. 

It was 87* in OKC today. It's 82 right now. Winter ends tomorrow. I don't think I could take this cold much longer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Mom wore a suit when she got married. I don't think she has it anymore


----------



## Goblin

my sister said a prayer for me while I was in the hospital. she sked the lord to watch over me. I guess he listened to her..........two of my nurses 
were named Angel! What's the odds of something like that? Two angels to watch over me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Better behave yourself, Goblin. Sounds as if He's got His eye on you:jol: And you can't have too many angels watching over you

Picked up a couple market packs of pansies yesterday. We're getting the itch to put some living green things into the ground. The front beds in particular are looking a bit thin since we had some of the old bushes removed last year before the porch was repaired.


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin and Angels, has a nice ring to it


----------



## Goblin

Went to speech therapy today; There were 3 fire trucks, rescue squad and th life saving crew parked out front. 
Not sure what was going on......they did have boats out on the river!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That rodent was seriously confused by Mother Nature this year

Found out one of the two violins I was given by a co-worker's mom was played by his great-grandfather before the Queen of England. Don't have the full details yet, but he said his mom has a write-up about his great grandfather that he will get scanned for me. Pretty cool:jol: I took them to the luthier Saturday for restoration. It will pretty much be a break even investment in terms of the actual value of the instruments, but I wanted it done anyway because I felt those old fiddles deserved a second chance.


----------



## Hairazor

How exciting ^


----------



## scareme

It's spring! The first ice cream of the season just went by. I know I'll hate that song long before July gets here.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Just checking in! 
I don't think that poor groundhog was the only one confused by mother nature! We were all played for fools!

Update: I wanted to attend summer college courses but through some miscommunication, I won't be starting until the fall. I already got my grants and as soon as registration opens up, I'll be registering and possibly even taking a tour of the campus and speaking to the disability department about what help they can give me. 

ION: One of the plusses of living in this place is that if you should suddenly start feeling sick, the nurse are right there to take your vitals and determine if a trip to the ER is neccesary. This happened twice this week. The first time, I started feeling really weak and dizzy. The nurse came into access me and told me it was just dehydration. Then today, I my heart started racing and I felt like i might fall over which is hard on me because i was trying to walk my dog. Thankfully, after the med aid took my pulse she just gave me a xanax and sent me back to bed. 

I think today was kind of stemming from the walk i took to walmart yesterday to get my new glasses. To begin with its a long walk for anyone because we have to go all the way down to the cross walk, and back up the street to get to the walmart. It's a challenge even more me, through in the fact that it was kind of hot outside, and it all equals major fatigue and being out of breath. 

I'm pretty sure I've said this before, but we really could use a crosswalk right in front of the building. Too many of the elderly living here jaywalk across because they can't walk that far and two people have been killed before because they were hit by cars. It's been brought to the attention of the pople in city hall by the higher ups that run this establishment, but they were told by the city that a cross walk wasn't necessary.

Sorry for the rant, but it's just been a major PITA for everyone that lives here.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*In another unrelated post: Has there been any announcement for the next prop challenge? I don't want to miss it again!*


----------



## Goblin

I haven't seen a robin yet. Usually the yard's full of them!

Watching the movie Blythe Spirit. i's a comedy starring Rex Harrison as a man who has a séance and it brings back the spirit of
his first wife. who plots to kill him to have him to herdelf in the afterlife, but ends up killing his second wife instead! She comes
back too and in the end they both end up killing him too! It's a very good movie.


----------



## randomr8

scareme said:


> Is that you Random? When and where?
> 
> .


Nope. Similar in looks but guessing about 17 + years too late. That pic is Brazil, probably the Amazon circa 1985.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> *In another unrelated post: Has there been any announcement for the next prop challenge? I don't want to miss it again!*


Nope, no announcement, so you haven't missed anything yet And drink more water, girl! Most people tend to be chronically underhydrated, and (as you can attest) that can cause health problems. I keep water at my desk and sip all day - makes getting enough water a lot easier.


----------



## Goblin

found out what happened Monday with all the fire trucks, rescue squad, and lifesaving crew outside therapy. A woman was on the bridge 
and her dog fell off it so she dove in after it! A lot of rocks and strong current under the bridge. Luckily both were rescued unharmed.

We have a lot of canadian geese taken up residence along the river. Must be
several hundreds of them. People like to feed them and they've come to expect it. I see dozens of them when I go for therapy.

My 4 year old niece's dog died of old age last week. She cried and cried, They got her a puppy today!

Watching Jaws 2 tonight.........still better than anything the syfi channel's come up with.

well......all alone and feeling wicked. How about monkey's in hockey masks throwing banana cream pies.......with whipped cresm!


----------



## randomr8

Can I get a hell yeah?

/fireproof-skulls/

Too bad the stack in the pic would cost ... $650 ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Those are way cool!

And this is for you, Goblin:


----------



## Hairazor

Good thing I like banana cream pie


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Those are way cool!
> 
> And this is for you, Goblin:


am I to take it I'm Gilligan and you're the skipper?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Of course not, you silly boy. I'm a girl and the skipper is clearly not a girl:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

randomr8 said:


> Can I get a hell yeah?
> 
> /fireproof-skulls/
> 
> Too bad the stack in the pic would cost ... $650 ?


Oh yeah, that's awesome! I would love a stack of them skulls!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Nope, no announcement, so you haven't missed anything yet And drink more water, girl! Most people tend to be chronically underhydrated, and (as you can attest) that can cause health problems. I keep water at my desk and sip all day - makes getting enough water a lot easier.


That's what I'm doing! went to the store and got a 12 pack of water. About to go put a few in the freezer. it would take a day or more to freeze anything in the freezer but they'll at least be cold!

Speaking of baked goodies, we had a rare treat for lunch today, I managed to snag a slice of chocolate cheese cake! I never thought I'd be a fan of cheese cake, but it has grown on me!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Goblin said:


> My 4 year old niece's dog died of old age last week. She cried and cried, They got her a puppy today!


Oh Gobby, I'm so sorry to hear that! Hugs to your niece! Death is a tough fact of life to deal with at such a tender age.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*Meet Julia*

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/julia-s...t-autism/?ftag=CNM-00-10aab7d&linkId=35629100

I know I've been posting about this on facebook ever since i saw the story, but I'm so excited when something like this happens. Sesame Street is about to introduce Julia, the first character on Sesame Street with Autism. I was skeptical at first, but then I got to see a little clip of the segment and I also found out that the woman who voices Julia is also the mother to a little boy who also has Autism. In my opinion, there is no one better to voice this kind of character.

Also April Second I Autism Awareness Day and I plan to wear blue that day in support!


----------



## Headless

Another weekend - and I made it............

It was Shane's 60th birthday Wednesday so I bought us tickets to Cirque du Soleil "Kooza". Absolutely amazing!

And in other news - grandbaby Kiara finally has a second name - May - and is almost 4 weeks old. Apologies - here come the proud Nanna photos........


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing wrong with proud grandma moments, Headless Kiara has a "Do I know you?" look in that first shot.

Started the morning with winter temperatures in the 30s and should be hitting spring temperature in the 60s by late afternoon. Makes deciding what to wear to work more challenging - do I dress for how cold it is when I'm leaving for work or dress for what it's going to be when I come home?


----------



## Hairazor

Kiara is enchanting and so alert for 4 weeks, Headless


----------



## Evil Queen

What a cutie, Headless!


----------



## randomr8

What EQ said.


----------



## scareme

She's a doll, Headless. I just want to eat here up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Had one of those dog owner adrenaline moments last night. During her last out for the night, Abby managed to squeeze through an opening in the wire mesh we have tacked to our fence in the backyard. Good thing we had a light on her because we wouldn't have been able to spot her two houses up the street at midnight.


----------



## randomr8

Roxy, we have a jack Russell + chihuahua mix. she's a runner. we use to drive around and open a car door to catch her. now we just wait for her to come back. So far it's good.


----------



## Goblin

I expierenced a slight dizzy spell Sunday afternoon. it only lasted a couple of seconds and was gone
as quickly as it came. the speech therapist thinks it was caused by fluid behind my ear caused by my 
cold. I was able to take two baskets of clothes up and down the basement steps with no problem. I 
asked her if it was anything to worry about and she didn't think so. She said if it should happen again 
to notify my stroke doctor!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I've been told dizzy spells get more common as you get older, Goblin, so maybe it was just one of those age things That, or overexposure to glitter and flying monkeys.....:googly:


----------



## randomr8

flying monkey poop is the worst for balance


----------



## scareme

Headless, How are you doing? I saw that Austral has some really bad weather. Is it in your area? Stay safe and I hope we hear from you soon.


----------



## Goblin

it's been 48 hours and there's been no more dizzy spells! Knock on wood.

Since I had the surgery to remove my appendix I've had problems with
irritable bowel syndrome. Think I understand why now. Anoher name for it 
is spastic colon. During he surgery they removed part of my colon!

I am also bginning why they keep asking m so many questions about fatigue
in question with my stroke. I have periods where I get tired. Today I couldn't
hardly keep my eyes open and went and laid down at 3:30 pm and didn't wake
up till 8 pm.

Watching an old Vincent Price movie........Dr. Goldfoot and the Bikini Machine


----------



## DandyBrit

Goblin - I have IBS - it pays to know what your triggers are - what foods, or is it stress related.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I had a colon resection years ago and have been a whole lot less irritable since then:googly:

Working on three more angel felties. Three of my four sisters have no felties from me, so I'm filling that gap for them:jol:


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> ^I've been told dizzy spells get more common as you get older, Goblin, so maybe it was just one of those age things That, or overexposure to glitter and flying monkeys.....:googly:





randomr8 said:


> flying monkey poop is the worst for balance


I reckon its the monkeys Goblin - the glitter couldn't possibly be the issue!



scareme said:


> Headless, How are you doing? I saw that Austral has some really bad weather. Is it in your area? Stay safe and I hope we hear from you soon.


It got a bit wet and windy up in Queensland but thankfully we aren't in a cyclone prone area so no issue here. Lots of damage and you can't help but feel for the people who lost everything.

Looks as though the house is finally sold although at this point no contracts signed..... so I shouldn't get ahead of myself on that one. It's been a LONG 3 years.


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed Headless.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Selling a house is stressful, no doubt about it. One of our neighbors is going through it now - trying to get things fixed up and decluttered when you have three children is a challenge:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Luck Headless


----------



## Hauntiholik

Someone glitter bombed my son at school yesterday. Now the shower floor is *sparkly*.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Goblin sure gets around, doesn't he?:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Goblin sure gets around, doesn't he?:jol:


He sure does!


----------



## Goblin

Hauntiholik said:


> He sure does!


Won't me...........I would've sent the winged monkeys to do it!

Come to think of it, they said they went out after pizza!


----------



## scareme

We bought a house yesterday. I really loved the old house, but I couldn't do the steps anymore. I got four bedrooms on one level so I'm good. Rick got a smaller yard that takes about a fourth of the time to mow. Our biggest problem is the room with that big front window. Rick wants it for his office and I want it for my craft room. Can't you just see a flying crank ghost in the window? We'll see.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Either a crank ghost or a projection - tell Rick it would only be for part of the year:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

No matter who gets the room Scareme (and I am rooting for you) that window just screams Halloween decoration


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Scareme! Hope you get the room!


----------



## scareme

Our realtor said he had a brother that lived in our neighborhood. Jeff was described our house to him and he said, "Oh, that's the Halloween house." I'm just beaming. I warned all the neighbors not to tell any prospects about Halloween until they sign on the line. Some people are funny that way. They don't appreciate 800-1,000 trick or treaters showing up. I don't know why.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ how did y'all fare in the storms??


----------



## scareme

Lord Homicide said:


> ^ how did y'all fare in the storms??


We got lucky, they went to the north and south of us. Sorry, you're to the south of us. How did you do?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's almost 2PM and I've done nothing constructive other than walk the dog and make breakfast....:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> We got lucky, they went to the north and south of us. Sorry, you're to the south of us. How did you do?


 Some wind and rain really. Nothing crazy thank the Lord.


----------



## Spooky1

Scareme, I'd have a projection in that front window for Halloween.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Goblin sure gets around, doesn't he?:jol:


That was my immediate thought too Roxy LOL



Goblin said:


> Won't me...........I would've sent the winged monkeys to do it!
> 
> Come to think of it, they said they went out after pizza!


Yeah sure Goblin..........



scareme said:


> We bought a house yesterday. I really loved the old house, but I couldn't do the steps anymore. I got four bedrooms on one level so I'm good. Rick got a smaller yard that takes about a fourth of the time to mow. Our biggest problem is the room with that big front window. Rick wants it for his office and I want it for my craft room. Can't you just see a flying crank ghost in the window? We'll see.


Congrats on the new house Scareme! I think craft room but Halloween window either way!



RoxyBlue said:


> It's almost 2PM and I've done nothing constructive other than walk the dog and make breakfast....:jol:


Sunday here and that's been about all we've managed to do too Roxy although I did pop a few plants into the new garden bed edging our pond and I have a roast pork on for dinner so I'm a tiny bit ahead of you.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations on the new house, Scareme. If your husband gets the room couldn't you still put the ghost in the window?

I watched the original Frankenstein today. If Victor Frankenstein was such a great scientist how come he didn't notice the big red and white label on the
jar his assistant brought him that said in great big letters ABNORMAL BRAIN?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doughnut seeds - woo hoo! I want the chicolate cake doughnut with cream cheese icing variety! 

Trying to get motivated to go out and start applying Armor All to our faded shutters. I did a test spot last week and it definitely refreshed the color. It's certainly cheaper than replacing all of them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lower level shutters are done and look FABulous! Taking a break and will tackle the upper level shutters next. Fortunately we have a roof to stand on since we have a covered front porch, so neither of us has to worry about balancing on a ladder I am so not good with heights.


----------



## randomr8

50 bags of mulch and 15 yard waste bags later - where'd the weekend go? Why my back hurt so much. Got some great flower pics but keep on getting: 
"Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing."
Hoping everyone got something out of the weekend they wanted!


----------



## Goblin

Been one week and no more dizzy spells.


----------



## stick

That is good news Goblin. Keep the witch happy and she will not be giving you dizzy spells.


----------



## randomr8

scareme said:


> Our realtor said he had a brother that lived in our neighborhood. Jeff was described our house to him and he said, "Oh, that's the Halloween house." I'm just beaming. I warned all the neighbors not to tell any prospects about Halloween until they sign on the line. Some people are funny that way. They don't appreciate 800-1,000 trick or treaters showing up. I don't know why.


Just have 'em post a sign in the front yard with your new address. Grats on the new house! The set back front door looks like a great wind break for a fogger.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a good day to be outside.

We were at Target a couple days ago and ran into a friend of ours who does a garage walk-through haunt every Halloween. For the past few years, he's been adopting props that we no longer use, so I asked him if he would like some old store bought tombstones and skeletons we had culled from our collection. I said "The skeletons aren't the Pose'n'Stay kind". He said "That's fine. We're doing a March of the Dead theme at my daughter's school and we need corpses".

Out of the corner of my eye, I saw a woman standing in the checkout line staring at us.....


----------



## stick

^ Roxy you can hug your weeping Japanese Maples.


----------



## Hairazor

_Quote: "That's fine. We're doing a March of the Dead theme at my daughter's school and we need corpses".

Out of the corner of my eye, I saw a woman standing in the checkout line staring at us..... __________________

Bwahahaha-- reminds me of the time my youngest was a teen and we were in a thrift store looking at prom dresses for a mannequin for Halloween and I said to her "I am not paying $10. 00 for a prom dress for a dummy" and boy did I get the look from every one in the vicinity 
_


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Hilarious! And I'll bet they were all thinking you were the most horrible mother ever


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> It's a good day to be outside.
> 
> We were at Target a couple days ago and ran into a friend of ours who does a garage walk-through haunt every Halloween. For the past few years, he's been adopting props that we no longer use, so I asked him if he would like some old store bought tombstones and skeletons we had culled from our collection. I said "The skeletons aren't the Pose'n'Stay kind". He said "That's fine. We're doing a March of the Dead theme at my daughter's school and we need corpses".
> 
> Out of the corner of my eye, I saw a woman standing in the checkout line staring at us.....


And my cackling ensued. I had to read this to my wife. Thank you for a good afternoon chuckle!


----------



## scareme

I was at Big Buy in the Halloween isle. A lady walked down the isle with a disgusted look on her face. She would look at certain props and give a huff. She finally got to where I was and snapped, "Who would buy a rubber rat?" I said, "Oh thanks, that reminds me," and took a two handfuls and threw them in the cart, then grabbed two more handfuls. She turned and walked down the isle like she had a stick up her arise? Who cruises the Halloween isle when she hates Halloween? At least I got a dozen rats out of it.


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> Who cruises the Halloween isle when she hates Halloween? At least I got a dozen rats out of it.


Someone who wants to make others feel bad.


----------



## Goblin

The speech therapist had me do the yawning exercise this afternoon. Next thing I knew she couldn' stop yawning! I told her "yeah, have me yawn in front of you again!"


----------



## Hairazor

Only you Goblin ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

I feel a sudden urge to yawn....


----------



## spinwitch

I'm being followed by Vikings! It started off innocently enough. My husband is an avid scale modeler, which means I spend a certain amount of time at scale model conventions. I finally thought it might be fun to enter something. I'm not into jeeps, tanks, or airplanes, but there is a "fantasy and sci-fi category." I thought I would confuse the judges by making an artifact from "Njal's saga"--which was written 900-1000 years ago. Then a book I was interested in became available--Woven Into The Earth--about textiles in a Greenland archaeology dig (historic textiles are a hobby of mine).

And then it started. Smithsonian magazine had an article on Vikings. Then National Geographic, ditto. Flipping channels I catch Monty Python's "Eric the Viking." Nova had a special on "the making of the Viking sword. Finally, a few days ago I saw that Neil Gaimen had just published a new book. I look it up--and it's "Norse Mythology"

Must hide from the Viking horde.


----------



## RoxyBlue

There is no hiding from the Viking horde, spinwitch....


----------



## Hairazor

Viking Voodoo?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gorgeous days like today prompt me to start thinking about how long before I'm eligible for full retirement:jol:


----------



## Goblin

No speech therapy session today. My therapist had an asthma attack and canceled
all her appointments or the day! I know what she was going through. I onc had 
Allergic rhinotitis, an allergy that brings on asthma-like symtoms, especially when the pollen
was bad.

did anybody see the video last week of the golf tournament in SC that was interrupted by
a giant alligator walking acros the golf couse? that thing was huge! I looked like a dinosaur!
I wouldn' want to go swimming in the nearby river knowing something like that was in it!

Wtching an old 5o's scifi movie I haven't seen in years.......Queen of Outer Space!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^He took his time about it, too:jol:

Pouring down rain here at the moment. Seeing as how we didn't get much snow this winter, we can't complain because we need the water.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Watched an old SF movie I haven't seen in years last night on TCM. "Queen of Outer Space" Staring Zsa Zsa Gabor, and Eric Flemming (he was the trail boss on the 60's TV show "Rawhide" with a very young Clint Eastwood also in the show).

I noticed that Goblin also watched the same movie yesterday as well.

*_


----------



## spinwitch

Living in Florida I'm used to seeing alligators but it's startling if you don't notice them right away.


----------



## scareme

I'm going to say something very unpopular. I don't see any reason alligators, sharks and bears are here. Yea they descended from dinosaurs, but that is old news. Now they just see us and our loved ones(pets) as a food source. They keep infringing on our space. I know people say we infringed on their land. But if the lot goes up for $150,000, it's up for anyone to buy and own. If the alligator/bear had the money the lot would be theirs. fair and square. But they won't work so it's not like they are going come up with the money. So if someone pays $200,000 for a house, then bears and alligators can just stay away. 

Spinwitch, do you have any pets? Do you worry about the alligator getting them? Coyotes killed my sister's cat in Arizona.


----------



## Spooky1

A healthy ecosystem needs predators. We need to teach folks how to respect/avoid these predators. Those who don't learn, don't get to pass on their genes. Darwinism at its finest. Yellowstone is much healthier now that they brought back the gray wolves.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think the housing crisis a few years ago was caused by sharks making loans to bears and alligators......


----------



## scareme

Roxy, it's so good to see someone with common sense,

Spooky1, How do you avoid them on your porch or in your house?




























Do you want to see alligator pictures?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Scareme, those pictures could have been taken at my boss' house:jol: He has a house up on a mountain in Frederick and has been visited more than once by bears. Sometimes they get up on his back deck.


----------



## scareme

I would wet my pants. If not more. Bears scare me to death. Even if they are in a cage. I know the babies are so cute, but then they grow up. I see more stories about bear attacks in the northern Midwest, where I'm from. I would never go to one of the national parks where they are. I know one would kill me. I can feel it in my bones. My broken bones.

When we lived in Michigan they would make announcements to keep the kids inside when bears were spotted on base. They would knock over the trash cans for food.


----------



## Hairazor

A few years ago my niece and 2 of her young daughters were tent camping in GA. She woke up in the middle of the night to a noise. She peeked out and a bear had broken into her locked van and was rummaging around. She quietly called her friend at the next site over and said come quick but don't walk over. She woke the girls up with a hand over their mouths and said not to make a sound and be ready to run. She said for once they did not argue. When her friends got there they jumped in that van and headed for the Rangers office. She is now not a fan of bears


----------



## Goblin

I had a shark come after me when I was at the beach in 1974. I was in knee deep water
looking for sand dollars when I glanced up and saw it coming. Luckily I managed to get out of the water in time. I've seen a number of animals in cages......Bears, Lions, Tigers,
Gorillas. I've seen quite a few close up. Deer, Raccoons, even a fox!

I found the alligator video. Hope the link works.............


----------



## Copchick

We have bears stroll through our property at our camp. For now, there's an understanding, come and go as you please, but when we see each other YOU (the bear) need to go, lol. There have been some close calls. One time Mom came out of our storage/tool shed and about 50 feet away was two bears passing through. They are very quiet. They all stopped and stared at each other and Mom slowly backed to our camp, as she was yelling at them trying to scare them away (yeah right). She made it safely to the building and the bears continued to stroll through. Usually my dog Fly stays with her during the summers. Fly is an expert camp dog. But her days for spending summers at camp are over. She's 17 this year and although she still isn't afraid of anything, I'm afraid she won't have the sense or speed to get away from bears or coyotes. Another time, Mom looked out our door through the screened in porch and six feet away was a black bear tilting the hummingbird feeder licking the sugar water. He looked like one of the bears at the zoo. Oh, and to answer the age old question, no bears don't always $h!& in the woods. Lol.


----------



## spinwitch

I have quite a few pets (cats, chickens, peacocks). Sometimes we lose one to predators--the biggest problem being people who let their dogs run around. They also bite people and can carry rabies. So if we were to make a list of predators to get rid of, dogs would have to be on it. 

I'd rather just learn to live with the wild. Owls and coyotes hunt mostly at night, so my cats have to come in at night. We've built Stalag Chicken to protect the birds. When we had signs of bear we kept airhorns on lanyards if we had to go out at dusk or dawn (their most active times).

On a side note--did you know that alligator plasma will kill MRSA? Maybe we'd better keep them around until we figure out how that works.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you know more people are killed annually by cows (and likely bears as well) than sharks? Be afraid...be very afraid.....










And don't get me started on hippos.....


----------



## scareme

I do know more people get killed by elephants than sharks per year. So if there is an elephant on your porch, don't answer the door.


----------



## stick

In Costa Rica more people get killed by coconuts than any other thing. Falling out of trees so wear hard hats down there or don't lay under one on the beach and fall asleep.


----------



## Hairazor

So, we got a new Director at the Library where I work a few months ago. At one point we were talking about movies and I mentioned one where the Librarian danced on the tables after they closed and said that looked like fun. Every so often when she stays late (she is supposed to leave around 5, I stay till close at 8) I say you need to leave or how can we dance on the tables. At one point I said we should dance on her desk because it would be sturdier. Earlier in the week this week, I said you know how you can tell we danced on the tables, there would be foot prints. Last night at closing my co-worker and I put 2 sets of barefoot footprints on her desk before we left. We had staff meeting at 8:30 this morning. The first thing she did when we all got settled down was stand and say she had proof we were dancing on her desk and slapped the footprints on the table, then started laughing. After the meeting I asked if she wanted to keep the footprints and before I finished the sentence she had her hand out, so I guess, yes. I like a boss with a sense of humor.


----------



## scareme

Stick-wow, I would never have thought of something like that. I hope the locals would warn you. 
Hairazor-When I hear things like that it scares me to pieces. If I were in that situation I wouldn't know what to do. The bear would know I was there becausehe would be able to smell me after I **** my pants.
Gobby-We go to Florida pretty often. One time when we were getting ready to leave I went down to say good-bye to the ocean. I was standing there, about knee deep in the water when a fish jumped out of the water about a foot from me. I thought it was weird, but nothing else. Within a minute two more jumped out. So I say to my incredibly slow self, What would make those fish jump out of the water like that? I yelled SHARK! and ran for the shore. I don't know if there was really a shark, and I wasn't going to find out. 
Copchick- I don't think You should let your Mom stay there. I'd say take her to Florida but those damn alligators. Can't go to AZ because of the snakes and coyotes. And California? Hell, just look at the people. I'd offer her OK but a lot of people don't care for earthquakes or tornadoes. I guess she'll just have to move in with you so you can keep her safe. 
Spinwitch- Dogs can be a problem. A couple of dogs killed a lady just yesterday here in OKC. I didn't know about gator plasma. My Mom died from MRSA. It would be nice if someone else didn't have to go through that. 
So Roxy, does that mean I need to put cows on my **** list too?


----------



## scareme

That's funny Hairazor. You're right it is nice to work with someone who has a sense of humor.


----------



## randomr8

stick said:


> In Costa Rica more people get killed by coconuts than any other thing. Falling out of trees so wear hard hats down there or don't lay under one on the beach and fall asleep.


Costa Rica has been sounding good lately.


----------



## randomr8

Hairazor - HAH! Great boss.


----------



## Hairazor

I have to tell you, about the footprint thing, I woke up about 3:00 A.M. in a panic and thought did I really FUBAR!


----------



## Headless

randomr8 said:


> .......Hoping everyone got something out of the weekend they wanted!


Yep - two days of not having to go to work!



RoxyBlue said:


> .....We were at Target a couple days ago and ran into a friend of ours who does a garage walk-through haunt every Halloween. For the past few years, he's been adopting props that we no longer use, so I asked him if he would like some old store bought tombstones and skeletons we had culled from our collection. I said "The skeletons aren't the Pose'n'Stay kind". He said "That's fine. We're doing a March of the Dead theme at my daughter's school and we need corpses".
> 
> Out of the corner of my eye, I saw a woman standing in the checkout line staring at us.....


What's wrong with some people Roxy - I mean who DOESN'T talk about skeletons and corpses at target!



RoxyBlue said:


> Gorgeous days like today prompt me to start thinking about how long before I'm eligible for full retirement:jol:


Lately I've been thinking about that every single week day!



Hairazor said:


> A few years ago my niece and 2 of her young daughters were tent camping in GA. She woke up in the middle of the night to a noise. She peeked out and a bear had broken into her locked van and was rummaging around. She quietly called her friend at the next site over and said come quick but don't walk over. She woke the girls up with a hand over their mouths and said not to make a sound and be ready to run. She said for once they did not argue. When her friends got there they jumped in that van and headed for the Rangers office. She is now not a fan of bears


This is the perfect example of why I like sleeping under the stars - all 5 of them preferably with room service!



scareme said:


> I do know more people get killed by elephants than sharks per year. So if there is an elephant on your porch, don't answer the door.


All of the animals grouped together still have a long way to go to beat the numbers for STUPIDITY! Though I will remember to check the porch in future before answering the door.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ah, yes, stupidity - what makes the human animal the most dangerous creature on the planet:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Who ate all the potato chips?


----------



## Copchick

^ I think I heard Hairazor crinkling the bag. But where's the dip?


----------



## Evil Queen

Here I am! Oh you probably meant for the chips.


----------



## Hairazor

*Burrrrp!!*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good thing I brought my own supply of Doritos.


----------



## spinwitch

Sigh. I made a part for a model I'm working on out of what I thought was Sculpey. Put it in the oven for 5 minutes at 275 degrees and ended up with a greasy puddle. Must learn to label things.


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Good thing I brought my own supply of Doritos.


Were those YOUR doritos?


----------



## Goblin

spinwitch said:


> Sigh. I made a part for a model I'm working on out of what I thought was Sculpey. Put it in the oven for 5 minutes at 275 degrees and ended up with a greasy puddle. Must learn to label things.


a greasy poodle?


----------



## Headless

You should really wash your poodle regularly......

CHIPS - did someone say chips????

Saw this on Facebook just now and it made me laugh very much.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Had to be a haunter

I'll be getting a lot of church time in this week leading up to Easter. I'm singing with my choir for two services and will be playing violin with a string quartet for two more. I'll be so filled with Christian goodness by Sunday that I might actually not say uncharitable things about all those folks who only show up twice a year and make a madhouse out of the parking lot:googly:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I used to love going to church ... but the inner politics really put me off. I still have my faith, but you can bet it's not in the administrative body.


----------



## Headless

Sooooooooo hubby has taken up learning guitar. Don't get me wrong, I'm fully supportive - but........

In other news KFC tried to kill me last night. I swear - I need to remind myself NO TAKEAWAY.


----------



## Copchick

Headless, what did KFC do? I know when I get the Nashville chicken (which I love) I regret it the next morning, a couple of times.

Did that giraffe give birth yet? Lol. Has anyone been watching Fionna? http://cincinnatizoo.org/blog/2017/01/25/premature-hippo-baby-updates/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 is reading aloud an article about things you learned in school that were wrong, the most interesting of which (from a haunting point of view) is that the Salem witches were hanged, not burned at the stake. Somehow that seems more civilized:googly:


----------



## spinwitch

Well, a few days ago we were talking about alligators. It was a pretty day today, so we took the kayaks out to the lake. At one point I was just drifting along, and apparently drifted over one that was just under the surface. There was a sudden ruckus and commotion and he bumped the bottom of the boat a couple of times. Fortunately he was just trying to get away, but I have to admit that I said "well, my goodness gracious" or words to that effect.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL @ "words to that effect":googly:


----------



## Goblin

I am due for another swallowing test in two weeks. The therapist said she was gonna give it to me this time. Maybe I'll pass it this time!


----------



## stick

I hope you do pass it this time Goblin.

Spinwitch very funny, I sure it was words to that effect.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Copchick

Sometimes I get into trouble when I use "words to that effect".


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


>


Oh no, I'm running out of time and I don't know for what!


----------



## RoxyBlue

In other news, we were bummed to hear that MeTV is not going to be available to Washington DC viewers since its affiliation with WJLA-TV ended. That means no Svengoolie and no Night Stalker for the time being


----------



## heresjohnny

I find myself visiting so I can see how old I am. Easier than doing the math.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hairazor said:


> Burrrrp!!


 The first thing I thought of when j read your post was Calvin belching - lol









spinwitch said:


> ...but I have to admit that I said "well, my goodness gracious" or words to that effect.


 did you actually say that or was it more colorful??


Copchick said:


> Sometimes I get into trouble when I use "words to that effect".


 literally?


----------



## RoxyBlue

For everyone who asked, the 2017 prop contest has been announced:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=43801

Perfect timing for starting an inexpensive build for this year's haunt.


----------



## Hairazor

Hey LordH, I Love Calvin and Hobbes


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> For everyone who asked, the 2017 prop contest has been announced:
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=43801
> 
> Perfect timing for starting an inexpensive build for this year's haunt.


Yes!!!!!!!! Whoohoo!!!! I knew i saved that skull for a good reason!!

ION: Finally feeling better. About a week ago, I was prescribed Lyrica for my Polyneuropathy that mostly effects my feet. Long story short, it backfired on me and I ended up in the ER with many of the side effects hitting me all at once a few days ago. Needless to say, I'm off that med for now until I can speak with my doctor again.

Also, I'm finally going to be free of the asylum. Moving out tomorrow and going to live with my birth mother and God willing, will be moving into a two bedroom on the ground floor which comes with a small porch. it's not a front yard, but it's something.


----------



## Headless

Copchick said:


> Sometimes I get into trouble when I use "words to that effect".


Me too CC!

Ahhh the KFC made me quite unwell. I spent part of the night sitting on the couch nursing a bucket. TMI - sorry.

Had a lovely day today babysitting my gorgeous granddaughter while my daughter had an appointment and then we went shopping for her wedding dress for November. I was beginning to think those plans had been shelved in all the distractions of cancer scares and babies but apparently its still on the agenda. She looked absolutely stunning in the gown she has chosen. So I guess I have a bit of work ahead of me with wedding invitations and decorations to make.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Also, I'm finally going to be free of the asylum. Moving out tomorrow and going to live with my birth mother and God willing, will be moving into a two bedroom on the ground floor which comes with a small porch. it's not a front yard, but it's something.


And there's always room for a little haunt on a front porch, too! We've tried to make better use of our front porch in our annual display since it was such a neglected spot for many years. We're not quite up to building a walk-in crypt like Highbury did, but the witch scene is a start:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Headless, I like Popeyes spicy Fried chicken better than KFC.

As for dangerous animals, deer are more likely to kill you than most predators. Most though car accidents. I guess they are really bad drivers


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ hell yeah to Popeyes!

Speaking of deer... Listen to this. Caller into a radio show logic on deer crossing signs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You can tell the radio show people are thinking "Is this a joke or is this lady really that ditzy?"


----------



## Hairazor

One can only hope the caller is *pranking* about the deer crossing


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Well, in my line of work, it seems deer never have proper insurance....sucks for those that barrel into them. I, myself, feel sorry for the deer....it's always the first question I ask....did the deer survive??? People look at me like I'm crazy.... Nine times out of ten if people are just a bit more cautious, they wouldn't hit the deer in the first place.


----------



## Headless

We have a similar issue with Kangaroos P5. That said - they clearly have small heads and tiny brains because they will charge out of the bush at you to get across to the other side of the road even though had they just stayed where they were no-one would have seen them. I had one rush out and hit the back of my car - though perhaps that one was suicidal and had bad timing.....

Still trying to decide what to make for the challenge....... At this rate I'll still be deciding come July.

Loving the time off over Easter. I certainly needed a break from work. Mostly I've been doing a bit of cooking and just having some nice down time. Bliss.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Jana, I've got a ranch hand bumper on my truck. Unfortunately, the deer do not survive if they run into me. When you live out in the country like me, these are a must. I bought it for hogs mainly because they will destroy the front end of a vehicle when struck.

Roxy: no telling nowadays. She sounded like a legit ditz. I don't know anyone who could go that long without cracking up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I'm going with total ditz, too:jol:

LOL @ your suicidal kangaroo with bad timing, Headless. Around here, the squirrels seem to be the suicidal ones since they will start to cross the road, then turn around and run back in front of an oncoming car.


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> The first thing I thought of when j read your post was Calvin belching - lol


HA! HA! HAAA! "Must be a barge coming through." I nearly spit out my water!


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Dark Angel 27

Still working on my first original story. I started messing around with my charcoal. This is just the first version of a cover picture I'm trying out. Thoughts?


----------



## Copchick

Looks good so far, DA.

I hope everyone had a happy, safe Easter weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like it, DA.


----------



## Hairazor

Awssss, DarkA


----------



## Headless

Nice DA!

Can't believe the Easter holiday has zoomed past so fast! Though I have had a really nice relaxing break so no complaints about that but I can't help but think I maybe wasted some good prop building time......  My daughter's birthday yesterday so we went to visit and of course had some "baby time". I tell you that kid is just too darned photogenic!


----------



## Hairazor

Ahhhhh ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

That kid has a "you're scarin' me, Grandma" look


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Thanks everyone for the kind words! I can't wait to get this thing going! 

Also, that baby is so freaking adorable!


----------



## Copchick

Adorable baby, Headless!


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> That kid has a "you're scarin' me, Grandma" look


LOL my work here is done!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing like spending the first half of a work day trying to get a computer issue fixed. I feel SOOOOOO productive - NOT!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Tough morning at work. Co-workers, heh funny, "workers" are talking loudly and I can't think. I have my ear buds in and volume up. Heads down coding.
Tester couldn't get my attention so she touched my shoulder. I jumped 3 feet up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Nothing says "I'm awake now" like a good adrenaline rush

I worked in analytical labs for many years, and the background white noise of instruments running never bothered me. When I changed jobs and ended up in a cubicle environment, the constant sound of voices and phones was very unsettling and irritating. It took me a couple of weeks to adjust so I could mostly filter out the distractions.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hauntiholik said:


> Tough morning at work. Co-workers, heh funny, "workers" are talking loudly and I can't think. I have my ear buds in and volume up. Heads down coding. Tester couldn't get my attention so she touched my shoulder. I jumped 3 feet up.


 Sounds like someone's having a belated case of the Mondays.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> I worked in analytical labs for many years, and the background white noise of instruments running never bothered me. When I changed jobs and ended up in a cubicle environment, the constant sound of voices and phones was very unsettling and irritating. It took me a couple of weeks to adjust so I could mostly filter out the distractions.


You're not alone, Roxy. Even thinking about such an environment has me on edge. That reminds me alot of how it was for me a few days ago at my Uncle's Birthday Dinner. Everyone was gathered at a Long Horn Steak house. The food was awesome, but the environment wasn't. Loud Noises everywhere and the lights were bright...and to make matters worse, my hearing is shot as in One of my ears worked just fine and the other was all muffled. I'm so glad you've gotten used to it! That would be impossible for me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hear you, DA Fortunately, the cubicle job was only for two of the four years I worked at my last company. I currently have my own office space where I work (and a window!), and the guys who work on my floor are pretty quiet most of the time:jol:


----------



## Copchick

Although I'm not in a cubicle, I can relate. Sometimes our police radio just does not stop talking. Our shift and station are the busiest in the city. When I drive home, sometimes I just want silence; nothing on the car radio and no voices. Although on the other hand, when the police radio is too quiet, something big is imminent.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The dark chocolate Easter Bunny taunts me. His days are numbered.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Resist, resist!


----------



## Evil Queen

Give yourself over to absolute pleasure.


----------



## Copchick

Ha, my chocolate bunny is history!


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## RoxyBlue

It's Friday - time to watch Christopher Walken dance.


----------



## Hairazor

Who knew the Walkman could dance, let alone fly, that was fun


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I can't wait until May 10th so I can visit that special someone! 

I miss him so much.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Resist, resist!





Evil Queen said:


> Give yourself over to absolute pleasure.


HAHAHAHA I read these two comments and immediately had a picture in my mind of Haunti with a mini Roxy on one shoulder and a mini EQ on the other!!!! Who won Haunti?



RoxyBlue said:


> It's Friday - time to watch Christopher Walken dance.


He got the moves!!!!

Well we are currently sitting in our caravan about 3 hours from home having a nice peaceful 4 day break in a campsite beside a river. Sigh.........

And in other news - the house is sold and we have an unconditional contract with a long settlement.......... hmmmmm now what......


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on the house contract.

Watch out for those crocs in the river.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay on the house sell Headless


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woo hoo, Headless!

And I think EQ won.....


----------



## Goblin

I'm backkkkkkkkkkkk!

Okay, which one of you changed the locks on the forum?

Hope everyone had a great Easter.

The harddrive on the computer in the living room went bad and we had to get
a new computer! Thisi new compuor is awesome! It doesn't have a harddrive
everything is built into the monitor!

Congratulations on the house Headless. Nice picture of he baby too!

They have scheduled my swallowing test for May 3rd at 10:30 am. 
The therapist is gonna be there this time. I don't think they trust the hospital.

I found a box with 5 blank cds in it! I apparently put it on the bottom shelf
when I had the stroke and forgot all about it!

Oh yeah.......... the monkeys are armed with water pistols!


----------



## Headless

HAHA Spooky1 - not far enough north for that unfortunately - wish we were. Would love to do another big holiday like we did last year!

LOL Roxy - As much as I admire your efforts I figured that EQ was the front-runner......

DANG GOBLIN - I just slipped on the wet Haunt Forum corridor! Those monkeys are a Health & Safety nightmare!


----------



## Hairazor

Sure wish I had my raincoat


----------



## Lord Homicide

Jan, are you expecting Gallagher to make an appearance?


----------



## Hairazor

^ Goblin's dang monkeys with water pistols, but now you mentioned Gallagher, Goblin will probably try to entice him too


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good thing we already had our umbrellas at hand after walking the dog this morning.


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> ^ Goblin's dang monkeys with water pistols, but now you mentioned Gallagher, Goblin will probably try to entice him too


The monkeys got their hands on some Super Soaker water guns!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Wow, what a battle field to walk in to! I'll admit that i needed the fun after the day I've had.

I spent this morning in the ER after being stung by either a yellow jacket or a wasp. Thankfully, I'm not really allergic though I had a small reaction. That little futher mucker was hiding by the doggie waste bags. What really sucks is that I didn't even know he was there till after he stung me.

What was worse about all of this is that I've had a fear of insects all my life, and this incident has only increased my fear of them about a hundred fold!


----------



## Headless

OUCH DA - that hurts! Nothing that drastic here although the mosquitoes certainly grow to a goodly size here. Maybe camping by the river wasn't the most AWESOME spot in the evening.

We've been so relaxed - just playing around with the doggies, going for a few walks along the river, chilling out in the caravan. I did intend to come up with the design for this year's haunt but I haven't worked on that yet. We did however decide that it's going to be a big shebang given it will be our last year at our property. There is something about a haunt in the bush..... we won't be able to replicate it in town.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wasps and yellow jackets are the punks of the insect world. They'll sting you just 'cause. Most other insects are pretty cool and will mind their own business.

Every year we get at least one big bumblebee that sets up shop near our back patio. He regularly patrols what he considers his side of the patio and will hover near anyone who walks there. He's not aggressive, just wants to check us out. We sometimes get into staring contests


----------



## Hairazor

I love bumblebees, don't want to be stung tho. Every year we get 1 or 2 in the house and I catch them in a jar and set them free outside. They love my Mock Orange and when it is in bloom they buzz it good.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I think I have a permanent fear of bees now and it's entire family. Thankfully, the maintenance man sprayed the area to keep the bees away and no one else got hurt by them. A day later, with a shot of benadryl, along with some meds and a steroid of some kind, I'm feeling better now.


----------



## Goblin

The only thing worse than a wasp or a yellojacket is a hornet! They are just plain mean!
A great big one got in the house the other day. A granddaddy long legs took one look 
at it......and ran!

Saw a snake Saturaday! It was between 4 and 5 foot and was caught upside down in
the chainlink fence. It looked just lik the ones that got in the house........only much,
much bigger!

It's been pouring rain the past three days. One day it's in the 80's, the next it's in the
5o's!


----------



## Headless

Hmmmm I'm sure I came away in our caravan and not a boathouse..... We've had a bit of rain the past 12 hours and the van is now surrounded by water about 2 inches deep.... Making waking the dogs an interesting task particularly with one that doesn't really like to get her feet wet. Heading home tomorrow so might be spending a while trying to get stuff dry...........


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rainy here, too, which is making all the plants look fresh and lovely.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dude... Bates Motel final episode -
WTF?!


----------



## Goblin

Fourth day of rain!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Afraid you might melt?:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

I always say only witches melt in the rain


----------



## Dark Angel 27

So, Update: A new management company took over the apartment and they are much nicer and now, within a month I could be in the two bedroom apt with my birth mom. :lolkin:


----------



## Goblin

another rainy day!

The river is beginning to overflow it's banks and the speech therapy clinic
is right there by the river!

Got another statement from medicare about what they paid out in connection with my stroke.
Between Danvill Memorial and Duke hospitals I owe almost $4500!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ever have one of those dreams where you're back in college, it's the end of the semester, and you realize there was a class you were supposed to be attending that you never went to, and it's too late to withdraw, so you're going to get a failing grade? I haven't figured out what the hidden meaning of that dream is.


----------



## Goblin

Saw an UFO today!
It looked like a slow moving ball of light that rose from the
Eastern horizon and took all day to move across the sky till it disappeared over the western horizon!


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Ever have one of those dreams where you're back in college, it's the end of the semester, and you realize there was a class you were supposed to be attending that you never went to, and it's too late to withdraw, so you're going to get a failing grade? I haven't figured out what the hidden meaning of that dream is.


Atleast there wasn't any flesh-eating zombies in it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin said:


> Saw an UFO today!
> It looked like a slow moving ball of light that rose from the
> Eastern horizon and took all day to move across the sky till it disappeared over the western horizon!


Very funny:googly:



Goblin said:


> Atleast there wasn't any flesh-eating zombies in it!


No, those only appear in the dreams where you're trying to find a bathroom that works.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Snow has ruined my fishing trip plans


----------



## spinwitch

RoxyBlue said:


> Ever have one of those dreams where you're back in college, it's the end of the semester, and you realize there was a class you were supposed to be attending that you never went to, and it's too late to withdraw, so you're going to get a failing grade? I haven't figured out what the hidden meaning of that dream is.


That actually happened to me! They were trying to computerize the registration system (does that tell you how long ago it was?) and I got put into a class but never informed. It took me too terms to get tat "F" off of my record.


----------



## spinwitch

Had a sphincter-clenching moment. The husband and I were out in the workshop, and thought we heard a characteristic buzzing sound outside. Sure enough, just outside the door was about a 4-foot rattlesnake--and one of my cats checking it out! That was a heart-stopping moment. I hollered "Wilhelm, no!" in my best you've-been-a-bad-cat tone and thank goodness he took off. 

And yes, we dispatched the snake. It will confuse most people that we felt really bad about it. They're not bad animals, and they're not aggressive. But they are dangerous, and he was in the wrong place.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I understand the feeling bad part, spin. There are some folks who will kill any snake they see just because it's a snake. I know you're not one of those folks.


----------



## Goblin

I am not scared of snakes, just cautious. They will bite! Black Racers will chase you.
the snakes that got in the house in the fall we caught them and turned them loose.


----------



## scareme

Headless said:


> And in other news - the house is sold and we have an unconditional contract with a long settlement.......... hmmmmm now what......


Congrats! I know you had a long road with that. "now what?" You move in next door to that grand baby.



RoxyBlue said:


> Ever have one of those dreams where you're back in college, it's the end of the semester, and you realize there was a class you were supposed to be attending that you never went to, and it's too late to withdraw, so you're going to get a failing grade? I haven't figured out what the hidden meaning of that dream is.


My nephew had a dream like that. No, wait, he lived that. He had a full ride at DePaul in Chicago. Turns out he didn't show up for any class both semesters senior year. It seems he liked Chicago better than he liked DePaul. Now he's living in Arizona with Mom and Pops and paying DePaul back for his senior year. I think your dream means don't screw up. What have you been up to?


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> Congrats! I know you had a long road with that. "now what?" You move in next door to that grand baby. .............


Scareme - you can't know right now how much I would love that outcome. My mother is being such an obstruction in this whole process of where to next. If there was a way we could move closer to the kids I would be all for it but it's too far to drive to work each day unfortunately.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> My nephew had a dream like that. No, wait, he lived that. He had a full ride at DePaul in Chicago. Turns out he didn't show up for any class both semesters senior year. It seems he liked Chicago better than he liked DePaul. Now he's living in Arizona with Mom and Pops and paying DePaul back for his senior year. I think your dream means don't screw up. What have you been up to?


I'm innocent, I tell you!

Lovely day today, and I was thinking again while driving to work how nice it would be not to have to drive to work. Then again, if I weren't working, I'd probably be up to something that led to dreams about failing in school.....:googly:


----------



## scareme

The few times I've been in Europe, the people walk everywhere. And the ladies wear high heels. Heck, I had a neighbor who drove two blocks to the post box (back when we had post boxes). I'm guilty too. I keep promising when my foot heals I'll start walking. It's been over a year and still having foot problems.


----------



## Zurgh

Goblin said:


> Saw an UFO today!
> It looked like a slow moving ball of light that rose from the
> Eastern horizon and took all day to move across the sky till it disappeared over the western horizon!


Just what IS that horrible bright thing up there? :googly: Some mysteries may be better left unsolved, but if someone could turn it down... that would be appreciated.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's supposed to hit 90 here today and it's still April. Who thought that was a good idea?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Stupid snow.


----------



## scareme

Haunti, that's what you get for living in such a beautiful state. If you lived in a really ugly state, like say Texas, you wouldn't have that kind of problem.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hauntiholik said:


> Stupid snow.


 life's a bitch then you die.



scareme said:


> Haunti, that's what you get for living in such a beautiful state. If you lived in a really ugly state, like say Texas, you wouldn't have that kind of problem.


 lol, don't be jealous!


----------



## Copchick

spinwitch said:


> Had a sphincter-clenching moment. The husband and I were out in the workshop, and thought we heard a characteristic buzzing sound outside. Sure enough, just outside the door was about a 4-foot rattlesnake--and one of my cats checking it out! That was a heart-stopping moment. I hollered "Wilhelm, no!" in my best you've-been-a-bad-cat tone and thank goodness he took off.
> 
> And yes, we dispatched the snake. It will confuse most people that we felt really bad about it. They're not bad animals, and they're not aggressive. But they are dangerous, and he was in the wrong place.


How frightening! It's completely understandable that you did what you had to do.


----------



## Headless

We've lost a dog to a snake so I have absolutely no issue with "dispatching" them at all. Watching a dog die while you are frantically driving into town to the vet to try to save it is not a pretty experience I can tell you.


----------



## spinwitch

How horrible. That's what was running through my mind as I saw Wilhelm within striking rage. I've been bitten by a rattlesnake myself so I couldn't imagine a cat surviving it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One third of the year has passed. I'm trying to remember if I've done anything constructive so far this year.....:googly:


----------



## scareme

Crazy days indeed. Where do I start? We started our move about three weeks now. Wouldn't you know, the first day, right off the bat some moron dropped my laptop. Dead as dead can be. Of course you are right. I'm the moron. So that's why I haven't posted in a while. My new laptop is great, but no matter how many times I push "a" it still won't bring up "e". (a spelling joke). The neighbor hood is full of nice people who have stopped by to say welcome. The two right across the street form us are Baptist ministers. I guess they won't be coming to any of our keggers. Our real estate guy is great and we put up our old house up with him In two days we had six showings. Fingers crossed. Now to our suck-age news. We have gotten a storage unit for my Halloween things. Yes I have out grown the house. While we were moving Rick stuck some things in there til we could figure out where to put them in our new house. Tue of last week Rick went to the storage to put some more things in it? Some SOBS cut the lock and took all the furniture and some of the totes. I'm so mad I could kick ass. Everything we got from the attic that was Grandpa's Grandma's and Harry's is gone. The trunk Rick fixed up. Grandma's rocking chair, Rick had refinished. A box of old letters from family. Wardrobe, tool box, and I don't know what else. Some of Rick's big tools, (table saw, power washer, air compressor,) and God knows what else. A bunch of household totes, material, my medical equipment, my scooter for after surgery, my c-pac, the list goes on. Some people will be happy. I have collected jewelry for years and used them for art projects. Most say I have too much, no room and work to slow. Well good news. They stole three of my totes full of jewelry. And they were damn heavy. I hope they strained their backs. As hard as it is to believe, they didn't take Halloween stuff. As far as I can tell. But they did dump every box upside down to see what was inside of it. It just goes to show they had no taste. Too bad for you who think I should get rid of my Halloween Maybe next time. Rick and the kids are moving our stuff to a new business today. I just didn't feel safe at the last one. So that brings me up to date. I'll get over it. It happens to a lot of people. But I'm not ready to be fine with it yet


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm so sorry to hear that, Scareme. Were there any security cameras where the storage unit was?


----------



## Hairazor

A Pox on your thieves Scareme!


----------



## heresjohnny

Sorry to hear, I hope justice can somehow be served.


----------



## Zurgh

Sorry for the loss, Scareme. Next time, try storing some live rattlesnakes (minus rattles) in some totes... guaranteed fun and retribution for thieves.


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm so sorry to hear of the theft scareme, I think I would be devastated over the loss of the family items.


----------



## Goblin

Sorry about the thefts Scareme. Maybe they'll catch hem real quick


----------



## stick

Sorry for your loss of family goodies Scareme.


----------



## Headless

OMG Scareme, that's awful. Hope the culprits are caught.

Is it Friday yet? Just asking. Monday sucked as Monday's go so I'm up for a weekend already!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I hope that isn't a harbinger of what our Monday is going to be:jol:


----------



## scareme

I just can't catch a break. Last night I couldn't sleep because my arm was hurting. Half asleep, I took the Icy Hot off my night stand. I was trying to be really quite so I wouldn't wake Rick. I took the cap off and went to apply it to my arm. I felt strangely warm and sticky on my torso, neck and arm. I sat up and the crap ran down the front and back of me and soaked the sheets. Damn. I picked up the cough syrup. Yes I know the bottles are nothing alike. But somehow in my half awake mind, I just picked up the bottle next to me. I ran in and took a shower, rinsed my night gown, without waking Rick. I went to sleep in the guest room. Rick woke and didn't even see the mess until I pointed it out. Everything is in the wash but I think the mattress is stained. It's kind of cool really because it looks like someone was stabbed in our bed. If this keeps up it might turn out to be me next time.


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> .....It's kind of cool really because it looks like someone was stabbed in our bed. If this keeps up it might turn out to be me next time.


I couldn't help but laugh!! Sorry scareme.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> Everything is in the wash but I think the mattress is stained. It's kind of cool really because it looks like someone was stabbed in our bed. If this keeps up it might turn out to be me next time.


Spoken like a true Haunter! :googly:

ION: I'm officially out of that assisted living facility and I've really never felt better!

I've bought my first roll of duct tape for this year and I'm all set to get started! :lolkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, I'm wishing for a break for you. You're definitely due.

DA, glad to hear things are working out for you and you're ready to build:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Scareme, hope the storage facility had some security cameras and they catch the SOBs. They need to be added to someone's Halloween decorations, best way to hide a body is out in plain sight. 

Glad you can look at the stained mattress with a sense of humor.


----------



## Goblin

i'm pretty certain that cough syrup isn't supposed to be taken externally Scareme!

TCM is gonna show sci-fi movies Thursday Night.


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> I just can't catch a break. Last night I couldn't sleep because my arm was hurting. Half asleep, I took the Icy Hot off my night stand. I was trying to be really quite so I wouldn't wake Rick. I took the cap off and went to apply it to my arm. I felt strangely warm and sticky on my torso, neck and arm. I sat up and the crap ran down the front and back of me and soaked the sheets. Damn. I picked up the cough syrup. Yes I know the bottles are nothing alike. But somehow in my half awake mind, I just picked up the bottle next to me. I ran in and took a shower, rinsed my night gown, without waking Rick. I went to sleep in the guest room. Rick woke and didn't even see the mess until I pointed it out. Everything is in the wash but I think the mattress is stained. It's kind of cool really because it looks like someone was stabbed in our bed. If this keeps up it might turn out to be me next time.


Oh dear - unfortunately I'm with Haunti - I could barely stop laughing enough to read this tale of woe to Shane......



Goblin said:


> i'm pretty certain that cough syrup isn't supposed to be taken externally Scareme!


And then there was this comment that just tipped me right over the edge.
Poor Scareme - what a mean bunch of friends we are!!!!!!!!!!

Well we have actually gone from Summer to Winter in the space of a week. Not loving it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

May 2 is Brothers and Sisters Day, so today I celebrate having three brothers and four sisters, all of whom are delightfully bright, funny, total wackos:jol:


----------



## scareme

scareme said:


> I just can't catch a break. Last night I couldn't sleep because my arm was hurting. Half asleep, I took the Icy Hot off my night stand. I was trying to be really quite so I wouldn't wake Rick. I took the cap off and went to apply it to my arm. I felt strangely warm and sticky on my torso, neck and arm. I sat up and the crap ran down the front and back of me and soaked the sheets. Damn. I picked up the cough syrup. Yes I know the bottles are nothing alike. But somehow in my half awake mind, I just picked up the bottle next to me. I ran in and took a shower, rinsed my night gown, without waking Rick. I went to sleep in the guest room. Rick woke and didn't even see the mess until I pointed it out. Everything is in the wash but I think the mattress is stained. It's kind of cool really because it looks like someone was stabbed in our bed. If this keeps up it might turn out to be me next time.


As someone else said, at least I didn't wake Rick up with my coughing. I had that covered. And everything else too.


----------



## scareme

I may be speaking to soon, but so far no disasters have befallen me today. In fact, good news, I hope. After only 4 days on the market, we received an offer. It's not full price, but pretty good. I think since it's only been four days we should wait and see if we can get full price. Plus our agent said there is another family writing up an offer today. We are depending on our realtor to tell us what to do. Finally something good. Shh, don't say that to loud. I'll get jinxed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'd say wait to see the second offer before going forward. Always good to have a choice


----------



## Hairazor

Fingers crossed Scareme


----------



## Spooky1

Sign now Scareme, before they find out they'll be getting hundreds of ToTs.


----------



## Spooky1

FYI, Roxy and I have been invited to be included in this Thursday's episode of Haunters Hangout. So join in on YouTube live. They post a link on the Haunters Hangout Facebook page.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay you two ^


----------



## scareme

How cool! And the rest of us can say we knew you when. What time?

Good point Spooky1. I had forgot about that.


----------



## Spooky1

9pm EST Thursday


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Roxy and Spooky1

taking another swallow test today. My therapist is gonna be there this time.
Rumor has it if I fail this one Medicare might not agree to anymore therapy.
the hospital called today and ask me a lot of dumb questions in connection
with the test. I men, what does Religious preferences have to do with a
swallowing test? Hope I pass this time.........Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## stick

Hoping you pass the test today Goblin.


----------



## Hairazor

Fingers crossed Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin said:


> I men, what does Religious preferences have to do with a swallowing test?


That's so they know who to call in the event you need a demon exorcised from your throat so it works properly:jol: Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## scareme

Gobby, Hope all goes well.

As far as asking for religion, really, religion is a culture. In some religions a male can't treat a woman. In some religions a male can't even talk to a woman, so he talks to his nurse (if she's female) and the nurse asks the patient the questions. In the Catholic religion if the patient is dying, the priest anoints the patient before they die, so a real effort is made to bring in a priest before the patient passes. In other religions, the patient is anointed after they pass. Gypsies, considered a religion, most people consider it a culture. If someone passes, they have to take care of the body. They wash it and roll it in blankets and when the Dr. releases him/her, the family takes them home and prepare it for burial. The nurses try not to do to much, as to not offend the family. Unless you are a gypsy, you are considered unclean. There are several middle eastern religions that have that belief. There is a religion where I can not look a man in the eye, and should lower my head when I speak to him. I wonder if "Kiss my ass, you're in my country now." is any less offence if my head is lowered. Any way I had to do a lot of registering and had to explain to people why we ask that question. Something I found interesting, in all the years I registered, I only met one Jewish man. I met three witches. I guess there are more Witches in OK than there are Jewish people.


----------



## Goblin

I failed the swallowing test AGAIN! They said there will be no more therapy because there has been no improvement. 
I think Medicare didn't want to continue it. I agree with my brother. They expect me to heal too quickly. It's just 
been 4 months since I had my stroke


----------



## spinwitch

Scareme, count your blessings. One time my mother didn't bother to put on her glasses and grabbed the tube of Ben-Gay instead of the Preparation H .....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear that, Goblin Just keep practicing on your own whatever they taught you in therapy if at all possible. Recovery of all skills after stroke can definitely take time, but you'll get there.

Spinwitch, I'm glad I was not sipping my coffee when I read the Ben-Gay comment


----------



## randomr8

IDK - it's just cool.


----------



## scareme

spinwitch said:


> Scareme, count your blessings. One time my mother didn't bother to put on her glasses and grabbed the tube of Ben-Gay instead of the Preparation H .....


Oh my, that made my butt clench just to read about that. 



randomr8 said:


> IDK - it's just cool.


OK, where was that when my daughter was little? I would have probably played with it more than she did.


----------



## Dacon333

Right now I nearly finished a Halloween project, and want to post it on this forum. But apparently I need to do 10 posts before I can upload pictures to it. I guess this will be one of them.


----------



## Dacon333

Now im thinking im all out of Oreos, and thats a problem.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dacon333 said:


> Right now I nearly finished a Halloween project, and want to post it on this forum. But apparently I need to do 10 posts before I can upload pictures to it. I guess this will be one of them.


It's not a post count thing. If you use a photo hosting site such as Photobucket, you can post pictures whenever you're ready. And so you know, unlike Facebook, you can't upload pictures directly into a post or as attachments here.


----------



## scareme

Dacon333 said:


> Right now I nearly finished a Halloween project, and want to post it on this forum. But apparently I need to do 10 posts before I can upload pictures to it. I guess this will be one of them.


The easiest way to increase numbers is to post in the Fun and Games post. It's a lot of fun and a good way to meet some of the people on here. Try it. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stayed up way too late last night after participating in the very entertaining Haunters Hangout show. I think we've caught up on all the questions asked on the Facebook page now:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Due to circumstances beyond my control I have spent the last 2 hours changing my email address to all my friends (not so bad, one email cc'd to everyone) and my on line spots (one at a time, a nightmare). I figure another hour and I will have it wrapped up. Not how I wanted to spend my morning.


----------



## Hairazor

Yesterday was "May the fourth be with you" so today must be:










and I believe it


----------



## Dark Angel 27

My goodness, this place is quiet as a tomb. *looks around for glitter bombs* 

I'm afraid the only bit of news I can contribute is that I'm finally registered to college. That was a heck of a doozy there as they didn't tell me I had to re register with the state of TX till the last minute. Thankfully, I can say that I've finally gotten everything squared away and now it's just a matter of waiting for August 22 to show up...


----------



## Hairazor

Yay you ^


----------



## Hauntiholik

Pain.....getting hit over the head with a bottle of brandy.
Adding insult.....it tasted terrible so I poured it down the drain.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Hmmmm, there's a story in there somewhere.....:jol:


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Hmmmm, there's a story in there somewhere.....:jol:


And a good one I'm sure.


----------



## scareme

I'm is such a state of confusion. As I've mentioned, our storage unit was robbed. This week end I found about 15 pieces of my jewelry on craigslist. It's just costume jewelry, but still, I had 2 1/2 totes of it. I use it for crafting. I called the cops (not 911, their regular number) and a recording said leave a message and the next person will call back. It's been two days and I haven't heard from them. There are a lot bigger crimes out there, I understand. I also made plans to meet up with the thief. Of course I'm not going to. But I thought it was a good idea at the time. So my problem is, do I just drop it? I have no proof it's mine. So the cops probably wouldn't check them out any way. Everyone around here says drop it. My sister said another report from the cops would mean the insurance company would take even longer to cut us a check. And if we said we know where some of the stuff is, it would take forever to get a check. Should I drop it? I'm so mad I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Is there a way to report an ad for stolen goods to Craigslist?


----------



## Goblin

All alone and feeling mischievous! Maybe a few glitter bombs to liven things up!
Rainbow glitter and glue make a great combination! As Bugs Bunny used to say............

"Ain't I a little stinker?"


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> I'm is such a state of confusion. As I've mentioned, our storage unit was robbed. This week end I found about 15 pieces of my jewelry on craigslist. It's just costume jewelry, but still, I had 2 1/2 totes of it. I use it for crafting. I called the cops (not 911, their regular number) and a recording said leave a message and the next person will call back. It's been two days and I haven't heard from them. There are a lot bigger crimes out there, I understand. I also made plans to meet up with the thief. Of course I'm not going to. But I thought it was a good idea at the time. So my problem is, do I just drop it? I have no proof it's mine. So the cops probably wouldn't check them out any way. Everyone around here says drop it. My sister said another report from the cops would mean the insurance company would take even longer to cut us a check. And if we said we know where some of the stuff is, it would take forever to get a check. Should I drop it? I'm so mad I'm not sure what to do.


That would be tough Scareme. I would want to confront the person who had stolen from me........ Even if it meant I wouldn't get anything back but I would meet and record the meeting somehow. even if it was just to make them nervous about completing the sale of the things they stole from me.



Goblin said:


> All alone and feeling mischievous! Maybe a few glitter bombs to liven things up!
> Rainbow glitter and glue make a great combination! As Bugs Bunny used to say............
> 
> "Ain't I a little stinker?"


GOBLINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN - no more glitter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Hairazor

Well, thanks to Goblin I now sparkle


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Is there a way to report an ad for stolen goods to Craigslist?


I was wondering that myself. And I thought about saying something to the storage unit office. They said they had had a rash of thief since an employee had been fired. It might give them something to work with. Rick said he doubts that they will do anything, or even care. At first I was mad. Now, with everything else going on, I'm just tired.


----------



## stick

Scareme I would say something to the storage unit people and give the police a call again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds as if the ex-employee is getting back at his former employee by stealing things from people who've done him no harm. What a butthead.

The advice I've seen on line is not to confront the thief and try to buy the stolen items back yourself. If you have documentation to prove that the items are yours, you might be able to get the police involved in a sting operation.


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> And a good one I'm sure.


A better story would be "bar fight".


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you want to make scary sounds, this is the instrument for you:


----------



## Hairazor

How cool Is that!!!


----------



## Headless

Roxy - that thing is amazing!


----------



## RoxyBlue

He got some pretty impressive and creepy sounds out of it, didn't he? Makes me want to try building something like that myself. The wheel portion is straight out of a hurdy gurdy and the rulers are like the tines on a thumb piano. Not sure how the magnet part works.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That weird instrument inspired me to order this theremin kit from Radio Shack:

https://www.radioshack.com/products/radioshack-theremin-kit

Spooky1 needs more experience soldering so this will be a good one for him to work on for me:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy & I went on our first date 30 years ago today. So I've been smiling for 30 years now.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Yay Roxy and Spooky!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Roxy and Spooky1.

TCM is showing sci-fi movies on Thursday nights in May.

I rearranged my room the past two days. I did it right after my
stoke and I had a set of shelves blocking the light switch to
the basement. (I wasn't thinking very clearly after the stroke)


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Roxy and Spooky1, and many more


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, my peeps! It doesn't feel like 30 years until I look at the pictures from our wedding day - lots more gray hair now:jol:

Last night while walking the dog we found dozens of newly-hatched cicadas struggling on the sidewalks. About 60 trees were removed from the neighborhood last year due to ash borer damage, so the cicadas were emerging from the ground where there used to be trees and finding things a little more challenging. We picked up several along the way and helped them to safe harbors. We also saw some already emerging from their now-useless exoskeletons. Pretty cool to see.


----------



## Goblin

Aren't these great t-shirts?


----------



## Evil Queen

Those are pretty cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love the original Twilight Zone series. Watching the annual New Year's TZ marathon is a tradition for us.


----------



## Headless

Belated Happy Date Anniversary Roxy & Spooky1 - that's awesome!

I had the week from hell at work but it was made better by a work colleague giving me a little bunch of red roses to cheer me up on Friday before I left work. I work with some pretty amazing chicks!


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet ^


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

It's just you, Goblin - wicked all the way:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

True that ^


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Happy Mother's day to all the Mom's in here! Today a small number of my family made the trip up to Mason TX to visit the family cemetery to put some flowers on my Mother's grave. To our frustration, we found out that that the two tombstones aren't installed yet. Granted it took a while for my dad to find the perfect picture of my younger brother to go on his marker, but its been two years already and there is still no grave marker for my mom or my brother! There's not even an identifying name card of any kind and the only way we know where they are buried is because my brother's plot was next to our grandparents and my mom is buried next to him. The tombstones should have been installed a month ago! That's what we were told by company!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Sounds as if someone needs a reminder about getting those markers in place.

So far this morning, I've put fresh sheets on the bed, started a load of laundry, and cleaned the half bath. That leaves just eight more rooms and another bathroom to tidy up:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^You betcha. Dad was the calm scary kind of mad. He's calling them today sent them an email yesterday. Hope they get installed before he comes down for a visit. It just sucks that we all made the 2 hour trip up there to find that out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The other day when I was pulling out of the parking lot at work, I noticed an ant sitting on my windshield. He rode on the car for a few minutes until he was finally blown off. My first thought was "he'll never get back to his colony now". My next thought was "I wonder if that's hell for an ant, being alone and separated from the colony?"


----------



## Headless

Would an ant survive flying off the windscreen of the car at full speed? LOL a few minutes on the windshield would be a pretty decent walk home Roxy. You should have checked next morning if he was hitching a ride home on the side of the road!!!!!! 

My week has been pretty depressing with issues at home with my mum and also at work. No sanctuary in either place for me right now. I think I hit rock bottom today and took the day off. Hoping I can manage to struggle through to Friday and hibernate for the weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here is a Bob Marley (and apparently others) quote for both you and the ant, Headless










And related:


----------



## Hairazor

Big storm blew through while I was at work at the Library tonight. When I went out after work the only tree that blew down in the whole parking lot blew down on my and my co-worker's vehicles. Luckily only a few minor dings.


----------



## Goblin

My neice graduated from Danville Community College Saturday morning. Next she goes
to the hospital and learns to be a radiologist.

92 degrees today!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor said:


> Big storm blew through while I was at work at the Library tonight. When I went out after work the only tree that blew down in the whole parking lot blew down on my and my co-worker's vehicles. Luckily only a few minor dings.


Good thing you weren't out in the parking lot when it happened That could have been one of those adrenaline rush moments.



Goblin said:


> 92 degrees today!


We're getting that kind of hot today, too. The good news is, by this weekend. the weather will be more favorable for those of us who don't tolerate heat well such as myself. That merits a double "eek"


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Today was a very rough day. We've been waiting these last few days to find out if we were approved for the two bedroom apartments. Long story short, my dad is my co-signer (he has to be because I don't make enough money to afford one on my own.) He was sure to send over all his information and then called to make sure the ladies in the office got it. 

Found out today that i was denied because they claimed that they didn't get all of Dad's paperwork. After my sister chewed them out, they suddenly found what they needed. However, because we were denied, they jumped the gun and immediately leased the apartment today to someone else. 

I'm feeling pretty pissed that they screwed us over like that. It was their fault and they aren't even willing to make it right. The second time, they approved us, but now we'll have to wait till next month to move in. 

The only positive thing about this is we still get an apartment, and this time it will work out as my dad has arranged for me to come to MI with him for some downtime and by the time I get back, I should be able to move in. 

I'm so irritated right now with these people! So tired of these people screwing us over! :finger: :madkin:


----------



## Headless

Very true quotes Roxy - may have to borrow the wolves one! Thank you.

Sorry to hear about your experience DA. Renting sucks. Landlords can be really awful. Agents - well they are a mixed bag. Some are awesome and some don't care about people at all.

Had to share this.......... I bought this outfit as a bit of a joke amongst a pile of clothing we bought for our darling little granddaughter. Apparently it now fits LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, Headless, she has a little bat heart:jol:

Sorry to hear about the rental snafu, DA, but it's nice you'll be able to visit with your dad for some down time.


----------



## Hairazor

Perfect outfit for a cutie, Headless

Dang DarkA,* but* try to dwell on the positive, some quality time with your Dad and an apt. when you get back.


----------



## Headless

Lazy Saturday morning and still no inspiration to go and build anything........


----------



## RoxyBlue

^How about a zombie bat? Here's an inspiration picture:

http://furrykami-creatures.deviantart.com/art/Handmade-toy-zombie-bat-634816635


----------



## Dark Angel 27

update: The managers talked to the lady and she agreed to wait for the other apartment, so we get to move into the one we wanted. And the best part is that I won't have to move a thing as my sister is taking care of the move for me! I'm glad things worked out for me, but I hate the drain on my emotions. UGH!


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> ^How about a zombie bat? Here's an inspiration picture:
> 
> http://furrykami-creatures.deviantart.com/art/Handmade-toy-zombie-bat-634816635


LOL that bat is adorable!



Dark Angel 27 said:


> update: The managers talked to the lady and she agreed to wait for the other apartment, so we get to move into the one we wanted. And the best part is that I won't have to move a thing as my sister is taking care of the move for me! I'm glad things worked out for me, but I hate the drain on my emotions. UGH!


YAY DA!!!!! Great news!


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> ^How about a zombie bat? Here's an inspiration picture:











:jol:That bat is super cute!


----------



## Hairazor

Good news on the Apt. DarkA


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good news, DA! Moving is always stressful, so getting an unexpected break is a plus.

I thought the bat was pretty cool, too. Impressive how something creepy can also be cute:jol:


----------



## scareme

Headless said:


> My week has been pretty depressing with issues at home with my mum and also at work. No sanctuary in either place for me right now. I think I hit rock bottom today and took the day off. Hoping I can manage to struggle through to Friday and hibernate for the weekend.


Did your week get any better?


----------



## scareme

OK My turn to bitch. Rick turned 60. A pretty landmark birthday if you ask me? Rick and the kids decided the way they wanted to celebrate by going skeet shooting. There is a two mile trail around a lake and different stations set up for the shoot. Then afterwards there is a German restraint not to far from there they would eat at. All this is about an hour from the house. When I heard about the plans I asked how I was included, they said I wasn't invited because I couldn't do it. And no one would want to make a two hour round trip to pick me up for supper. I admit I threw a pissy fit. My husband of 36 years turns 60 and they make plans that don't include me? I bitched, Rick said call the whole thing off, so I had to pretend I liked the idea of sitting home alone while everyone else goes out and has a good time. Everyone met up here. My son and his wife, my daughter and her boyfriend and his 10 year old son and Rick. Everyone talking about how much fun they were going to have and did I want them to bring me back anything? Yeah, a gun, and make sure it's loaded. I turn 60 next year, so I spent the time looking at ocean cruises and trips to Portia Rico to celebrate my birthday, alone. No one else is invited. Assholes!


----------



## Goblin

In the 90's last week..........63 today!

We're becoming a regular wildlife preserve. Deer, rabbits, groundhogs,
huge black crows!

Hmmmmmm........all alone and feeling mischievous! No lights.......just 
candles.......and lots and lots of ghosts! Have fun!


----------



## Hairazor

How rude of them, Scareme!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'd have been annoyed, too, Scareme. Taking their dad skeet shooting for his birthday was a nice gesture, but the dinner plans should have included their mother. If nothing else, it would have been appropriate to discuss plans with you ahead of time so you would have had the opportunity to be noble and say "oh don't mind me, I'll be fine" instead of springing it on you without warning.

Enjoy your cruise and take pictures:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

The bachelorette aired tonight. Watching it with my wife... Willingly.


----------



## Goblin

Lord Homicide said:


> The bachelorette aired tonight. Watching it with my wife... Willingly.


Your wife's name is Willingly?


----------



## Goblin

Sunday was my mother's birthday! She would've been 107!


----------



## Headless

It's dark in here..... {flick flick}..... lights not working. Darn it Goblin - was that your ghost that just flashed by me!



scareme said:


> Did your week get any better?


Ummm that would be a no...... though I did manage to scrape through to the weekend only to get a massive head cold and tonsillitis. Headed to work Monday morning and came home at lunch time. Had today off too. I think my body just said ENOUGH - time for a bit of rest. And then I read this... 
\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/



scareme said:


> OK My turn to bitch. Rick turned 60. A pretty landmark birthday if you ask me? Rick and the kids decided the way they wanted to celebrate by going skeet shooting. There is a two mile trail around a lake and different stations set up for the shoot. Then afterwards there is a German restraint not to far from there they would eat at. All this is about an hour from the house. When I heard about the plans I asked how I was included, they said I wasn't invited because I couldn't do it. And no one would want to make a two hour round trip to pick me up for supper. I admit I threw a pissy fit. My husband of 36 years turns 60 and they make plans that don't include me? I bitched, Rick said call the whole thing off, so I had to pretend I liked the idea of sitting home alone while everyone else goes out and has a good time. Everyone met up here. My son and his wife, my daughter and her boyfriend and his 10 year old son and Rick. Everyone talking about how much fun they were going to have and did I want them to bring me back anything? Yeah, a gun, and make sure it's loaded. I turn 60 next year, so I spent the time looking at ocean cruises and trips to Portia Rico to celebrate my birthday, alone. No one else is invited. Assholes!


Scareme that's just awful. What an unthinking unkind thing to do. I too would be planning something special for my own birthday after that. It never ceases to amaze me how family can be so insensitive at times.



Goblin said:


> Your wife's name is Willingly?


Different!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We've been seeing a lot more folks out walking their dogs now that the weather has improved. The plus side of that is we always enjoy seeing the variety of dogs in our neighborhood. The minus side is that Abby feels personally compelled to meet EVERY dog she sees, which causes a tremendous reduction in the efficiency of her walk, particularly in the morning when we have to, like, eventually get to work.

She also feels compelled to look at every rabbit, cat, bird, squirrel, deer, plane flying overhead, delivery trucks, cars that make noise.....


----------



## Headless

Pity people weren't more social like dogs............ Well like Abby anyway.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Last day of school!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Woo hoo, Haunti! Mom time now!

One of the benefits of having a social dog is that people who might not otherwise talk to you on the street will stop and chat, unless, of course, they're afraid of dogs:jol: I think having a dog with you also makes you seem more approachable. Abby gets a lot of attention because many people mistake her for a golden retriever, and I don't know anyone who does not love that breed.


----------



## Headless

Well she's kinda golden so I can understand the confusion although her head should be a bit of a giveaway! Goldens are gorgeous - a friend of mine breeds and shows them and we've been around her dogs for almost 40 years at the shows. They are just big, hairy, cuddly goofballs. Though I wouldn't trade in my Cockers after all these years.


----------



## Goblin

Good news. Humana has made some changes with their prescription coverage!
Lately my prescripions have cost m a dollar and some there has been no charge
at all! Now if they'd do I to medical bills! lol.

Well the heavy rains have returned again and it's in the 60's!


----------



## Goblin

Hauntiholik said:


> Last day of school!


I thought you'd already finished school Haunti!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Day 2 of Michigan trip! It's a pretty quiet morning and a far as i know, it's just me and my furry niece that are up at the moment. I'm also feeling much better and my head is clearer. I just needed to get somewhere with almost no drama. I'm feeling all kinds of inspiration here and have got lots more writing done. When I get back, I'll be able to get my entry for the contest completed in no time!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to hear things are calming down for you, DA. We all need to get away from drama every now and then just to recharge and relax.

Rainy again today - I think our drought is officially over:jol:


----------



## Zurgh

Horror fun with Legos.:googly:


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Just wanted to swing my and wish everyone here at HF a really great Memorial Day weekend! As this is usually the unofficial start of the summer season, I hope everybody is able to get out and enjoy this weekend with family and friends

Also.....don't forget to remember those who gave their lives for this country and those who are still serving today in our Armed Forces!

I'm breaking out the smoker this weekend and going to be smoking some pork shoulder for BBQ Pulled Pork! YUMMMMM!

Stay safe everyone, going to be more people on the road this year over same time last year. Have a great Memorial Day Weekend! *_


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Happy Memorial day TW! ^

Today was pretty relaxing for me and also had a first time experience handling my brother's pet snake Minion who is a pastel ball python. I'd held him before, but this time it was just me and the snake for a solid ten minutes unsupervised. I've never been kissed by a snake before, but his little tongue tickled my skin. I think I'm an even bigger fan of snakes now!


----------



## Hairazor

Great experience DarkA


----------



## Headless

Kissed by a snake - probably my 2nd worst nightmare only just slightly less scary than being in the same room as a large spider.......

I've had a really rough week between mostly work and some home issues. I must have been looking slightly out of sorts at the supermarket after work Friday afternoon because a friend I used to work with stopped by my shopping trolley to say hi and chat a bit, then about 10 minutes later walked by again and dropped something into the trolley. She had paid for her groceries, gone to the alcohol part of the store and bought me a lovely bottle of wine, gave me a hug and said I hope this cheers you up a bit. Awwwww she's an absolute gem. Shane and I enjoyed it with dinner last night.


----------



## Hairazor

Now that's a real friend Headless


----------



## spinwitch

Little snakey kisses! Their tongues do tickle. I'm OK with spiders and snakes--but I run screaming from cockroaches.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now that's a good friend, Headless, partly because of the wine but mostly because she was sensitive enough to know you could use cheering up.

And you haven't lived until you've been kissed by a snake:jol:

Lots of young Canada geese around now. Abby finds them fascinating and can't figure out why we won't let her play with them:googly:


----------



## Headless

Hairazor said:


> Now that's a real friend Headless





RoxyBlue said:


> Now that's a good friend, Headless, partly because of the wine but mostly because she was sensitive enough to know you could use cheering up.


Yup - I know I have some very special people who care about me. Sometimes it's nice to be physically reminded of that and it also reminds me to continue to be aware of others that occasionally need the same reminder.



RoxyBlue said:


> And you haven't lived until you've been kissed by a snake :jol:


I guess I am destined to never live then LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about a cat kissing a snake?


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> One of the benefits of having a social dog is that people who might not otherwise talk to you on the street will stop and chat, unless, of course, they're afraid of dogs:jol: I think having a dog with you also makes you seem more approachable. Abby gets a lot of attention because many people mistake her for a golden retriever, and I don't know anyone who does not love that breed.


We had a cat that was the social butterfly of the neighborhood. People I'd never met called me Murphy's Mom. And our house was known as Murphy's house to all the neighbors. Walkers were amazed he would meet them at out property line. We had a corner lot and he would walk with them, and stop at the other property line. One time I was out weeding and two boys walked by, not seeing me. One boy (thug) called, Here kitty kitty, I want to kick you. The other boy said, Don't hurt that cat, he's Murphy, and he's cool. So Murphy was even known among the thugs.



Troll Wizard said:


> _*Just wanted to swing my and wish everyone here at HF a really great Memorial Day weekend! As this is usually the unofficial start of the summer season, I hope everybody is able to get out and enjoy this weekend with family and friends
> 
> Also.....don't forget to remember those who gave their lives for this country and those who are still serving today in our Armed Forces!
> 
> I'm breaking out the smoker this weekend and going to be smoking some pork shoulder for BBQ Pulled Pork! YUMMMMM!
> 
> Stay safe everyone, going to be more people on the road this year over same time last year. Have a great Memorial Day Weekend! *_


I hope you have a good weekend too. By the sounds of it, you will. I have flags out in our flower bed. I wanted to use them up and I may have gotten a little carried away. Rick saw them and said, I think there is still a foot left out there. Are you sure you couldn't fit a few more in? lol



Headless said:


> I've had a really rough week between mostly work and some home issues. I must have been looking slightly out of sorts at the supermarket after work Friday afternoon because a friend I used to work with stopped by my shopping trolley to say hi and chat a bit, then about 10 minutes later walked by again and dropped something into the trolley. She had paid for her groceries, gone to the alcohol part of the store and bought me a lovely bottle of wine, gave me a hug and said I hope this cheers you up a bit. Awwwww she's an absolute gem. Shane and I enjoyed it with dinner last night.


Sorry to hear you are still having a ruff time. I'm glad someone could cheer you up. You need to come up with a lighter load, either at work or at home. You'll burn out at this rate.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Headless, I can totally identify having a fear f snakes, especially if they can get as big as the other animals on your side of the world! 

The only thing that makes it easier to handle the snake is because my brother Chris told me he was really calm and will pretty much let you handle him anyway you want. I've grown pretty fond of the snake. He's got a smaller one who's only a couple of months old. She's pretty skittish still and you can't make any sudden movements around her.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Update: I got hit with another curveball. I just signed the lease (done electronically) and I was informed that they are charging me $400 for a pet deposit. This normally isn't such a bad thing, except that I was told when I first asked them about a deposit that it was covered because my mother had already paid it when she first adopted her pet cat. I reminded them of this and they now tell me that it doesn't count because Jack isn't her dog. 

I also asked why it was so high when she only paid $100 for the cat she used to have. They then told me that 100 was only for a cat and it's 400 for a dog. So, long story short, they'll be tacking on an extra hundred bucks to the monthly rent for the next 4 months till it's paid off. 

*sigh* I really hope there's no more curveballs coming for me.


----------



## Goblin

Happy Memorial Day Everyone!

So we're kissing snakes, eh?
Don't kiss the cobra I left in in the break room!

Surprise!:devil:


----------



## Hairazor

Too late ^ now I'm spitting venom


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dammit, there's a cobra between me and the breakroom!:googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Funny the topic is about snakes. My wife told me there is a FB page on snake ID for north Texas. She said "the timber rattle snake is protected." I laughed my ass off and she started to laugh too. I said "baby, no snake is protected if it's venomous and near me." Good memory to share on Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Goblin

A couple of weeks ago I got a call from Duke hospital, said they wanted to ask me a question. I dialed the number 
but got nowhere with it! It must not of been a very important question cause they've never called me back! 

My 6 month stroke checkup is next month. Thy're supposed to do another MRI to see if the clot in my heart is 
getting smaller, or hopefully gone all together......that would mean no more blood thinners!


----------



## stick

Wishing you good luck with your 6 month check up Goblin.


----------



## Headless

WOW where did that 6 months go.................... OMG - snake - I'm out of here..........


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Good luck Gobbie!


----------



## Evil Queen

Prayin for ya Gob.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know, Goblin, cobra venom is an anticoagulant.....:googly:

One more day of vacation, then back to work.


----------



## Hairazor

Prayers Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Prayers that the clot is gone all together Goblin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seven hours in the car - it's good to be home. Had a lovely visit with my mom, who is still going strong at 89, got a few things off her "to do" list at her apartment, saw my youngest sister along with her husband and son, had a terrific fried perch sandwich and saw some water snakes along the Lake Erie shoreline, and had an all around relaxing time.


----------



## Spooky1

Best of luck Goblin


----------



## spinwitch

Feeling a little wistful. I've talked before about our haunted trail at the natural history museum--and problems had after they cut our woods down. We gave it our best last year, but our hearts weren't in it. And our team has finally decided that we're not doing it this year. It's just going to be odd--I started off as a trail guide in 1994 (yep--been involved with this trail for 22 years) and spent the last 10 on the (4-member) design and build (and take down and put away) team. We've taken it from something that would attract a couple of hundred people over the weekend to running through a thousand people a night. But the fun seems to have gone out of it--it's just a hellluva lot of work. 

And the administration at the museum has been going downhill--we almost get treated like this is our job (we do it all on a volunteer basis, and even spend some of our own money although we do have a bit of a budget) and it's just not worth the hassle.

In fact, things have gone downhill enough that I just quit my job there. I've been working part time there for 14 years (even when I had my day job). The pay was squat--just about paid for the gas to get to work--but I loved my job. For the last 3-4 years the director has gotten more snappish and snippy. Recently she changed the handling protocol on one of the animals in a way that it would make it harder to work with her (note--I have those 14 years of experience with the animals, and she's not a handler at all). When I questioned it, I was told "I am the director and I don't have to explain my decisions to staff." That was the proverbial straw for me, so I'm outta there.

Gonna miss my critters--especially the hawk and owls. Gonna miss the trail, even though it's time to let it go.

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Hairazor

That is so sad ^ when bosses drive dedicated help away, I hope there are better things ahead for you, Spinwitch


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear about the job issues, spinwitch, but I'm with you on the decision to leave. A boss like that is not worth working for.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> One more day of vacation, then back to work.


Don't worry Roxy, I'm sure it will all be waiting for you when you get back there.

Gobby, Good luck, I've got my fingers crossed for you.

Spinwitch, It sounds like it is time to move on. I know towards the end of my job, that I used to love, I'd have knots in my stomach going to work. It's funny when there are changes at work it's always doing more with less. You never hear, "They made changes at work and boy it's great!". Maybe you can take a year off to recharge, and then find a haunt that need a volunteer (and what haunt doesn't need volunteers) and you can get back to doing the stuff you love. Let us know what you decide.

Well, I had a CT on my foot last week. It's officially been a year and a half since I broke my foot, and six months since they put a pin in my foot. The CT shows no sign of healing. He wants to give it until Sept. and decide what to do then. One of the options is putting more cadaver paste on the bone. I've had the paste used on two separate occasions on my jaw bone, and once on my foot. Remember the movie where a man is possessed by the hand transplanted on him, and kills using that hand? Well you will know if I'm possessed if i start biting people or kicking them. Some how that doesn't sound exciting enough for a movie. Oh, I forgot, I've had four pints of blood. Maybe I have evil coursing through my blood. Rick sure thinks so. Damn, looking back on this, I'd be in poor shape if I didn't have all these donors helping me out. Thanks you donors out there! :kisseton::kisseton:


----------



## spinwitch

My husband builds scale models, which means that I sometimes go to conferences with him. I decided that as long as I'm going, I should make a model and enter it. I'm not into militaria, cars, or airplanes so I opted for the sci-fi/fiction category. They don't say *when* the fiction has to be written, so I opted for Njal's saga, written around 1100. This is the loom of the Valkyries on which they weave the fate of men in battle, made of weapons and body parts. It's been quite the learning curve for me--I have a lot more respect for Bob's skills now. I'm really hoping the judges just shake their heads and create a "WTF?" award


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL @ the WTF category

I think it looks cool.


----------



## Hairazor

Wow! Like it!


----------



## Goblin

More important.........I like it too!

Sorry about the job Spinwitch! 
My boss once did a job evaluation on me and asked me if I was okay with it. I replied
"When you've wound your first motor then I'll pay any attention to it!" and added "As long as the customers are
happy with my work that's all that matters to me!" It pays also to be good friends with the president and chairman
of the board too! Lol.

Still nothing from Duke about my appointment in June.

I look forward to going out on Fridays. My family won't let me drive anymore cause I'm a stroke risk! Fridays is my
go everywhere, do everything day! And today is payday too!


----------



## stick

I like it to Spin Witch and you have my vote in first place in the WTF award.


----------



## Evil Queen

That's really cool Spinwitch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, I think it's time to consider a bionic foot. Added benefit - you can kick some major butt with it:jol:


----------



## scareme

Spinwitch, that looks great. I'd love to see the judges faces when they see it. 

Roxy, I'd not thought of that. Waiting lines would be shorter when I accidentally bump into people and send then sailing across the room. And then when I put my foot down my family would have to listen.


----------



## Headless

^ LOL funny visual.

Spinwitch I think it would be such an honour to have a new category created just for you. WTF works - I think it looks great! Sorry about the job. I can completely sympathise at the moment.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Had a three hour rehearsal with the cast today for our production of "The Mikado" which opens next Friday. Always fun to hear the cast for the first time.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Sorry to hear about the job Spinwitch. I kinda in the same boat only can't afford to quit yet. Your build is inspiring! It be cool to build something similar but full scale.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:frownkin:UGH!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha!:googly:

Made up some beef stew for Abby yesterday. She can be a fussy eater at times (sometimes I think there isn't any lab in her, no matter what the DNA test said), but a spoonful added to her dry food makes it much more enticing to her.


----------



## Goblin

My nephew changed jobs. He was at Food Lion now he' working at Old Dutch. He
asked me if I thought it was a good idea. He said they'd pay him 4 dollars more an 
hour with more benefits than Food Lion!
I told him to go for it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Sounds like one of those no-brainer decisions Hopefully it will be a pleasant place to work for him, because no amount of money makes working in a bad place or for a bad boss worthwhile.

We're starting the week with cool spring weather and ending it with hot summer weather. I'd be happy to keep the cool spring weather for a while longer.


----------



## Blackrose1978

It's been pretty hot here last few days. I'm determined to keep working on props but since my garage is so hot I've been slowly moving projects to my honeys porch.


----------



## scareme

Goblin said:


> My nephew changed jobs. He was at Food Lion now he' working at Old Dutch. He
> asked me if I thought it was a good idea. He said they'd pay him 4 dollars more an
> hour with more benefits than Food Lion!
> I told him to go for it.


Old Dutch as in Old Dutch potato chips? I love those. We can't buy them around here but when we go to Iowa we bring back at least four bags with us. They kids each want a bag. And I usually get one vinegar one. Love them with a beer or two.

Unless you are talking about Old Dutch Cleanser. Then, never mind.


----------



## scareme

I was just writing a reply to P5 in the Pets thread and it reminded me of a funny story. Although Rick probably didn't think it was that funny. When Rick falls to sleep he gets real grumpy if you wake him up. I mean real grumpy. One night our dog was barking at the head of the steps, looking downstairs. She never barked at night. So I woke Rick up. Of course he never hears anything. I told him I thought someone was down stairs since the dog never barks at night. He said forget it and tried to go back to sleep, but I kept insisting he check it out. I tried to get him to take the fireplace poker, but he just went down in his underwear and nothing else. As he was walking down the stairs he was yelling, If there's someone in the house kill me. Just do me a favor and kill me. He walked around downstairs yelling, Do me a favor and put me out of my misery. I don't want to go back upstairs to my wife. Just kill me now, please. When he came back upstairs he just glared at me and said. Are you happy now? The next morning I told him I had figured it out. There was somebody downstairs. But when they heard him yelling as he came down the stairs, they thought if this guy's wife is so bad he wants to die, we'd better get out of here before she comes down. Rick didn't even smile. Some people have no sense of humor.


----------



## Hairazor

Ahahaha ^


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> Old Dutch as in Old Dutch potato chips? I love those. We can't buy them around here but when we go to Iowa we bring back at least four bags with us. They kids each want a bag. And I usually get one vinegar one. Love them with a beer or two.
> 
> Unless you are talking about Old Dutch Cleanser. Then, never mind.


Old Dutch Supermarket


----------



## Goblin

Finally heard from Duke Hospital today. My 6 month checkup is scheduled
for Friday, July 7th at 10:30 am. They wanted to do it this Friday (9th) but
I had a previous engagement. July 7th was the only appointment I could get
cause Dr. Dodds is booked up through the entire month.

Watching an old 50's sci-fi movie "The Neanderthal Man" on Comet. It's a
scientist changes modern day animals into prehistoric animals movie. He turns
a cat into a sabertooth tiger and himself into a murderous Neanderthal. It 
stars Robert Shayne who played Inspector Henderson on the Adventures of
Superman. I haven't seen the movie since I was a kid. Cheesy special effects
but a good story.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :frownkin:UGH!


Lol - hilarious horse pic



scareme said:


> I was just writing a reply to P5 in the Pets thread and it reminded me of a funny story. Although Rick probably didn't think it was that funny. When Rick falls to sleep he gets real grumpy if you wake him up. I mean real grumpy. One night our dog was barking at the head of the steps, looking downstairs. She never barked at night. So I woke Rick up. Of course he never hears anything. I told him I thought someone was down stairs since the dog never barks at night. He said forget it and tried to go back to sleep, but I kept insisting he check it out. I tried to get him to take the fireplace poker, but he just went down in his underwear and nothing else. As he was walking down the stairs he was yelling, If there's someone in the house kill me. Just do me a favor and kill me. He walked around downstairs yelling, Do me a favor and put me out of my misery. I don't want to go back upstairs to my wife. Just kill me now, please. When he came back upstairs he just glared at me and said. Are you happy now? The next morning I told him I had figured it out. There was somebody downstairs. But when they heard him yelling as he came down the stairs, they thought if this guy's wife is so bad he wants to die, we'd better get out of here before she comes down. Rick didn't even smile. Some people have no sense of humor.


 LMAO! I woke my wife up laughing at this earlier. Lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

OMG, Scareme, I am SO glad I had just put down my cup of coffee before reading your story. I'd be wiping coffee off the keyboard and monitor if I hadn't

For all his grumpiness, Rick must truly love you because he's still around after all these years:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

> If there's someone in the house kill me. Just do me a favor and kill me.





> Do me a favor and put me out of my misery. I don't want to go back upstairs to my wife. Just kill me now, please.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I love that!


----------



## scareme

That's so funny Haunti! And probably true. When Death comes for Rick he'll probably say, I was going to take you to hell, but I'll just leave you here. Living with her has got to be worse than hell. :devil:  :devil:  :devil:


----------



## scareme

I was just listening to the evening weather report. "It's 82* but it feels like 81*" Wow. No wonder I feel so cool.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I had a very interesting trip overall. It's going to shock everyone, but I'd never listened to Vincent Price before, but during the trip, I got well acquainted with him. Listened to a few of the old time radio shows and found them to be entertaining. I think I'm going to listen to them more in the future!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

^And here I thought you were running the place:googly:

DA, I am shocked, shocked indeed!:jol: Vincent Price is one of the voices - and faces - of classic horror. I'm happy to hear you're making up for lost time.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Good morning Goblin!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> DA, I am shocked, shocked indeed!:jol: Vincent Price is one of the voices - and faces - of classic horror. I'm happy to hear you're making up for lost time.


Yeah, it's amazing what you learn when you hang out with dad on 30 hour drive! And who knew that there was a channel for that on SiriusXM! We listened to a few of them!

And also, I didn't realize that Vincent Price was the voice heard on the Thriller song. I've been listening to it for years and was completely unaware! :googly: :lolkin:


----------



## Headless

Hauntiholik said:


>


HAHAHAHAHAHA Scareme's story was hilarious but that really made me laugh even more!

Ahhhhhhhhhh we have a long weekend this weekend. Three blissful days of no having to go to work. sigh


----------



## RoxyBlue

Next three days I'll be back in the orchestra pit. Since it's going to be hot by Sunday, I'm very happy the theater finally ungraded its air conditioning system. Hot theaters are bad for instruments (and patrons) - strings go flat, and brass and winds go sharp. Not a pretty combination.


----------



## spinwitch

Good new on the (former) job front. I vented awhile back about quitting my beloved museum job. Loved the job, but just couldn't work for the director any more. (And she used to be cool--enough so that about 5 years ago I made her wedding dress. Obviously we used to get along. Things went downhill when she was made director). Anyway, I moped for a bit, then cataloged what I would miss:
1) My friends who work there (mostly in the animal dept., even though I was in education)
2) Hanging out at the Museum (it's really lovely, but you know how it is--you never get around to going unless there's some motivation
3) Working with the critters
4) some "shape" to my week. I'm retired from the day job, but I like having somewhere to go and be useful.

Where there's a will, there's a way. I start again next week--in the animal dept! As a volunteer this time, but honestly the pay was minimum wage and only about 10-15 hours a month (not week, month) so that really doesn't make a difference. There was a bit of a fuss because my former director tried to block my volunteer application, but the head of the animal dept. has known me for years and really needs the help so she pushed it through anyway.

This work will actually be physically harder, because with animals you spend a lot of time mucking out the habitats. But even that's cool when you realize that you're in with critters like eagles and wolves (there are protocols to keep you safe). 

Wheee!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay, Spinwitch!!!!! And here's to minimal contact with the X bossy!!


----------



## Headless

That director sounds mean Spinwitch. Great news about the job!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good for you, spin! Rather petty of your former boss to try and block your application.

Very successful opening night with a large audience who thoroughly enjoyed the production. Five more to go and then I'll be free of any theater commitments until the fall.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Way to go Spinwitch, you turned lemons into lemonade! I don't blame you for your decisions...it'd be hard to leave all of those animals! Yay for you Roxy, I bet the music was beautiful!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations on the job Spinwitch


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> ^And here I thought you were running the place:googly:


I am! :devil:


----------



## Goblin

Hauntiholik said:


> Good morning Goblin!


Good morning Haunti!


----------



## RoxyBlue

French toast, bacon, scrambled eggs with zucchini and mushrooms, fresh strawberries and pineapple - it must be Saturday morning at the home of Spooky1 and RoxyBlue:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet ^


----------



## Blackrose1978

Awesome to hear that spinwitch. I miss my volunteer days at the humane society in my old town been thinking of starting up at the one here in town.


----------



## Goblin

That's MY CAT, Garfield! LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That's everyone's cat:googly:

I like crows, but when I see one dining on a baby bird in the birdbath, I can't help but think "Gross!".


----------



## Hairazor

Spot on Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another batch of doggie beef stew is simmering on the stove. Spoonful of that mixed with her dry food makes eating much more interesting for her.


----------



## spinwitch

RoxyBlue said:


> Another batch of doggie beef stew is simmering on the stove. Spoonful of that mixed with her dry food makes eating much more interesting for her.


Oh thank goodness. I thought it was a stew made of doggie at first.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha!


----------



## scareme

So happy for you spinwitch. Good karma works for you. 

What am I doing up at 3:00 in the morning? I have to feed the baby.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, you funny girl I try not to look at the clock when I wake up during the night. It's just too depressing to realize you've only been asleep for a couple hours and there you are, wide awake again:jol:


----------



## scareme

2:30 Up with the baby again. I guess it will be good practice if I ever have grandchildren.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm going to be making a couple batches of cookies for one of our neighbors who picked up our mail while we were on vacation. Hope he likes peanut butter chocolate chip cookies and snickerdoodles:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Well, I do ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

^If you lived next door, I'd bring you some:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

If I lived next door I would bring the milk


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Not much going on right now. Last week I broke my wisdom tooth and it got infected. My sister and I have been trying since then to find a dentist that takes Medicaid. It's already been a week and a half and no cigar. *sigh* 

Other than that, I'm distracting myself by looking around on Pinterest. I found a recipe on there for home made dog treats, so as soon as i find a good silicone mold I'll be giving it a try.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's the peanut butter dog treat recipe I use - simple and no mold needed Also, I don't bother rolling out the dough and using cookie cutters. I roll small amounts into balls, put them on a cookie sheet, and smoosh them flat with a fork or my fingers. Abby likes them just fine that way.

http://www.dogtreatkitchen.com/peanut-butter-dog-biscuit-recipe.html


----------



## scareme

Yea! I can finally say something. I didn't want to say something to soon, in case I jinx it. We sold our house. While I'm glad we won't have to make two house payments, I'm going to miss the house and yard. It's where the kids grew up and there was plenty of room. The first day we put the house on the market we received a bid. We got about two offers a day for the next few days. By the fifth day someone made and offer for ten thousand over what we were asking, so we accepted it. Our neighbors said there were around five showing a day for the next few weeks. Rick thinks we could have gotten more, but I'm happy. It's been over a month with the inspections, appraisal and what ever else they do. So we finally got to close yesterday. That's a load off our minds. Now on to our next adventure in life.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations on selling and closing, Scareme! That's a huge relief for anyone involved in a house sale.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Scareme!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Scareme!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yay! Congrats Scareme!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Scareme!


----------



## spinwitch

Scareme--I'm with you--sell while you can. I had friends who tried to hold out for a better offer--and all the house-hunters went elsewhere and it took them a year to sell the house!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it Friday yet?:googly:

Realtors will bring people by to look at a house even after an offer has been accepted because contracts do fall through. One of our neighbors had that happen - the bank wouldn't approve the buyers' loan, so the house is now back on the market. Aside from the annoyance, it's extra stressful because they've purchased a home and are now having to deal with two mortgage payments until the current house is sold.


----------



## scareme

Thanks everybody. I loved the old place, but the stairs were getting to be too much. We have such great neighbors here it's easier getting adjusted. I had to laugh, at the signing we met the new home owners, they are a really nice young couple. They said, "I hear we have a lot to live up to in the Halloween department. It may take us a couple years, but we'll love it." !!! We picked the right buyers! 



spinwitch said:


> Scareme--I'm with you--sell while you can. I had friends who tried to hold out for a better offer--and all the house-hunters went elsewhere and it took them a year to sell the house!





RoxyBlue said:


> Realtors will bring people by to look at a house even after an offer has been accepted because contracts do fall through. One of our neighbors had that happen - the bank wouldn't approve the buyers' loan, so the house is now back on the market. Aside from the annoyance, it's extra stressful because they've purchased a home and are now having to deal with two mortgage payments until the current house is sold.


You two are right. I didn't want to mess around with it. Get it sold. This sellers market won't last forever. You both make me happy with our decision. And if any one out there wants to visit Oklahoma, we still have a guest room available. And the closet is full of my masks, so they can lull you to sleep at night.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Congratulations scareme, one less thing to worry about and it really does sound like you picked the right buyers!


----------



## Goblin

Congrtulations Scareme.

Yesterday I reconnected with a girl I worked with for 5 years and hadn't heard from for 4 years!
Her and her husband had divorced and she's remarried. She had been trying to reach me
but Facebook had my phone number wrong and my link didn't work. I found her and sent
her a friend request! Up then we both thought we had forgotten each other. She told me 
she had a mini stroke in January. She was injured on the job and has problems with her legs. 
She has to have therapy. Imagine her surprise when I told her about my medical problems. lol


----------



## Headless

Dark Angel 27 said:


> .....Other than that, I'm distracting myself by looking around on Pinterest. I found a recipe on there for home made dog treats, so as soon as i find a good silicone mold I'll be giving it a try.


While you are in the dog cookie mood - give these a try!
Bacon Cookies
Ingredients
•	2 ½ cups flour 
•	1 tsp. salt (or less)
•	1 egg
•	1 tsp. Beef or chicken Bouillon granules (I use chicken)
•	½ cup boiling water
•	1/2 kg cheapest fattiest Bacon you can buy 
•	1-2 cups shredded cheese
Directions
1.	Preheat oven to 175 degrees celcius
2.	Dice bacon and cook in a pan - keep draining the fatty liquid into the flour
3.	Dissolve bouillon in boiling water
4.	Add ingredients to a large bowl and mix until it comes together (you may need to add flour or a bit of water depending on the consistency)
5.	Knead dough until it forms a ball (approximately 3 minutes)
6.	Roll dough until ½ inch thick
6.	Cut into slices (I cut about 1 x 3 inches but will depend on your dog)
7.	Place dough pieces on lightly greased cookie sheet
8.	Cook for 30 minutes. Take out and turn over and cook for an additional 10 minutes. If you want harder, crunchier bones, turn the heat down to 150 and cook for a further 15 minutes.



scareme said:


> Yea! I can finally say something. I didn't want to say something to soon, in case I jinx it. We sold our house. While I'm glad we won't have to make two house payments, I'm going to miss the house and yard. It's where the kids grew up and there was plenty of room. The first day we put the house on the market we received a bid. We got about two offers a day for the next few days. By the fifth day someone made and offer for ten thousand over what we were asking, so we accepted it. Our neighbors said there were around five showing a day for the next few weeks. Rick thinks we could have gotten more, but I'm happy. It's been over a month with the inspections, appraisal and what ever else they do. So we finally got to close yesterday. That's a load off our minds. Now on to our next adventure in life.


Having just come off the real estate merry go round after 3 years I can sympathise. Congratulations and how awesome that they too love Halloween. Funny thing for us was the best friend of the lady who bought ours is a Halloween fan too so when she spotted all the props in the shed she was beside herself!

How cool is that Goblin. So lovely that you have reconnected. See - Facebook does have one or two redeeming features........

Shane had some minor surgery yesterday to try to identify an issue he is having with his esophagus. He has been having lots of pain and difficulty eating for some time. We had to wait 6 weeks for him to have the camera put down there to take a look. Now we have to wait another week for the results. I wish the medical profession understood the stress that goes into waiting is far worse than the procedure..........


----------



## RoxyBlue

^And for parts of the world that don't do metric D), 175 degrees Celcius is approximately 350 degrees F and 150 degrees C is about 300 degrees F.

Sorry to hear about Shane's issue, Headless. I'm wondering if he has eosinophilic esophagitis - it's a type of allergic/immune system reaction and causes swallowing problems when the lining of the throat swells. It can be very painful. 

I've had my throat scoped a couple times and the doctor showed me the pictures right after the procedure once I was sufficiently awake from anaesthesia to comprehend what I was seeing:jol: Results of tissue biopsies, however, do take a little longer when samples are taken.


----------



## scareme

Headless said:


> Having just come off the real estate merry go round after 3 years I can sympathise. Congratulations and how awesome that they too love Halloween. Funny thing for us was the best friend of the lady who bought ours is a Halloween fan too so when she spotted all the props in the shed she was beside herself!
> 
> Shane had some minor surgery yesterday to try to identify an issue he is having with his esophagus. He has been having lots of pain and difficulty eating for some time. We had to wait 6 weeks for him to have the camera put down there to take a look. Now we have to wait another week for the results. I wish the medical profession understood the stress that goes into waiting is far worse than the procedure..........


You left your props with the house? What will you do for Halloween? What will the Boy Scouts do with out your party? Inquiring minds want to know.

Doesn't it kill you on TV shows how the TV Dr's order tests and have the results back right away? Same with cop shows. The send evidence in and get the info back before the day is over. I understand in real life getting the info back can take months. The wonders of TV.


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> You left your props with the house? What will you do for Halloween? What will the Boy Scouts do with out your party? Inquiring minds want to know......


HEAVENS NO! LOL We haven't moved yet. It was a very long settlement as I didn't want to move before our daughter's wedding, our Halloween party and of course the Scouts Fundraiser, which will all be within 4 weeks of one another October/November this year. The lady who purchased doesn't retire until November and wasn't in a hurry to settle either so we had a 12 month settlement. Which is probably just as well because there isn't anything on the market to buy anyway.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> ^And for parts of the world that don't do metric D), 175 degrees Celcius is approximately 350 degrees F and 150 degrees C is about 300 degrees F.
> 
> Sorry to hear about Shane's issue, Headless. I'm wondering if he has eosinophilic esophagitis - it's a type of allergic/immune system reaction and causes swallowing problems when the lining of the throat swells. It can be very painful.
> 
> I've had my throat scoped a couple times and the doctor showed me the pictures right after the procedure once I was sufficiently awake from anaesthesia to comprehend what I was seeing:jol: Results of tissue biopsies, however, do take a little longer when samples are taken.


Thanks for the conversions Roxy - it did occur to me some time later that evening that the temps were in Celsius.

And that seems like a much more acceptable diagnosis than Shane has been stressing about all these weeks........... Men and Google...... what can I say.


----------



## Hairazor

Men indeed ^ but luck with Shane's issue


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I find this, hilarious.....








Pesky gnomes.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Godzilla rules!:googly::devil:


----------



## Hairazor

Ahahaha, P5


----------



## Goblin

I found a new product fom a company called Snacks 101........Baked Popcorn
with sea salt! Bought a bag to try. Probably when I'm watching Fear the walking dead tonight.

when I was cleaning my room today I came across a picture of a girl I grew u[
with that I had thought was lost forever! She had cancer and passed away in 2006.

Happy Father's Day to all the fathers on the forum and to my father in Heaven
since 1990


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I find this, hilarious.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesky gnomes.....


Obviously they're japenese gnomes!


----------



## Hairazor

Happy Father's Day to all you Dad's out there


----------



## scareme

Headless said:


> And that seems like a much more acceptable diagnosis than Shane has been stressing about all these weeks........... Men and Google...... what can I say.


I know Drs hate it when you say, I saw this on Google. But I do it to my Drs all the time. lol

My daughter's boyfriend is a Dr and I bought him a cup that reads

Four years of medical school.
Four years of residency. 
Why did I bother?
I could have just Googled it


----------



## Hairazor

All alone in the Haunt, throwing confetti everywhere


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Muttering under breath while sweeping up truckloads of confetti)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Awe that's not nice to make Roxy sweep confetti up. Don't we have the post hoes on the bottom floor to do that for us?s

Update: So, we finally found a dentist that my insurance accepts and I had my first of many procedures done yesterday. Been eating soft foods only for two days now. I miss regular food like sodas and chips. This won't be my last procedure, i have many to go till I'm done.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Good luck DA! And Hairazor...I'm surprised at you....I was here for an hour this morning all by myself and I didn't throw one glitter bomb or string any spiderwebs...... The ones you see hanging in the hallway were already there... I'm blaming Goblin for those...


----------



## Hairazor

Hee Hee ^ my little demon was whispering in my ear and I had all that confetti

Luck DarkA


----------



## Death's Door

Guess Who's back to harass you guys


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woo hoo, it's DD!


----------



## Hauntiholik

She's BAAAAAACK


----------



## Goblin

Welcome back DD 

Oh my! I'm alone and feeling extremely mischievous! Release the flying
monkeys.......no, the flying gorillas! And arm all the zombies with glitter
filled super soakers! And a million trillion tarantulas!


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> I know Drs hate it when you say, I saw this on Google. But I do it to my Drs all the time. lol
> 
> My daughter's boyfriend is a Dr and I bought him a cup that reads
> 
> Four years of medical school.
> Four years of residency.
> Why did I bother?
> I could have just Googled it


LOL love it. Yes I just wrote the name down to give to Shane for Friday's appointment. No harm in taking your own personal power back I say.



Death's Door said:


> Guess Who's back to harass you guys


Welcome back DD!



Goblin said:


> Welcome back DD
> 
> Oh my! I'm alone and feeling extremely mischievous! Release the flying
> monkeys.......no, the flying gorillas! And arm all the zombies with glitter
> filled super soakers! And a million trillion tarantulas!


You simply should not be left alone in here Goblin! I have a nice big can of spider spray and I'm not afraid to use it. Thankfully the flying gorillas exited before I got here.


----------



## Hairazor

OK, I draw the line at tarantulas!!! Spray 'em good Headless


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm pretty sure all the glittery poo I'm seeing around here was left by those damn gorillas....


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm pretty sure all the glittery poo I'm seeing around here was left by those damn gorillas....


No flinging!


----------



## Evil Queen

What's that smell!!!!!!????


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm pretty sure all the glittery poo I'm seeing around here was left by those damn gorillas....


Poo!Poo! :devil:


----------



## Goblin

Headless said:


> You simply should not be left alone in here Goblin! I have a nice big can of spider spray and I'm not afraid to use it. Thankfully the flying gorillas exited before I got here.


I guess this is as good a time as any to tell you I bred them to be immune to all forms of bug spray......I know the cows-sized ones are! :devil:

oh, whatever you do.........Don't feed my dragons!


----------



## Goblin

Happy first day of summer!

Autumn's just around the corner!


----------



## Headless

Happy First Day of Winter!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

^Now that sounds like heaven!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless, you're totally confusing me

This one's for you, Goblin:


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> This one's for you, Goblin:


Cuddles!

Now remember Cuddles, if I've told you once I've told you a thousand times......... 

Mustn't eat the nice forum folk! No matter how tasty you think they might be!:devil:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Wow. My office is devoid of people. Must be summer.


----------



## Terrormaster

Mine is too... Oh wait, there's a production release and everyone got to work from home except me and a SMALL handful of others.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Terrormaster said:


> Mine is too... Oh wait, there's a production release and everyone got to work from home except me and a SMALL handful of others.


Production release day for you too? Small world.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Feeling kind of frustrated. I decided to give that homemade frozen doggie treats recipe a try. It was a massive failure. I followed the instructions very closely and no matter how long I froze them. They still liquified once I took them out of the freezer. On the bright side, I didn't blow much money on the ingredients.

Roxy, I'll be giving your recipe a try next.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin, you are such a goof.

DA, I suspect the freezer dog treats are meant to be given to your dog straight out of the freezer as a cooling treat, sort of tastier versions of ice cubes. There was nothing used in the recipe I saw that would keep the treats bound together at room temperature after freezing.


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, that boneless watermelon, we can't find that around here!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> DA, I suspect the freezer dog treats are meant to be given to your dog straight out of the freezer as a cooling treat, sort of tastier versions of ice cubes. There was nothing used in the recipe I saw that would keep the treats bound together at room temperature after freezing.


I think you're right about that, however I think the picture was very misleading...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That was probably taken right after they came out of the freezer and before they melted. If the photographer had waited 10 minutes, the picture would have been of a puddle of coconut oil and peanut butter A dog will still eat it that way, but it sure would be messy.


----------



## Terrormaster

Hauntiholik said:


> Production release day for you too? Small world.


Yup, was in till 2am last night. And still dealing with fallout today.


----------



## Hairazor

I just came from a wild experience. I helped the Children's Librarian with one of her summer programs where we had 12 tweens making Decoupage jars. Paint, glue, glitter, you name it. Twelve totally different results. Fun but wild!!!


----------



## spinwitch

The treat may have been a mess, but the molds sure are cute!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^oh believe me, they were! I finally just gave up and threw the batch away and poured the rest of the batter down the garbage disposal.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

^I always suspected there was a touch of "creature of the night" in you, Goblin:devil:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Rainy cold day here. LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Terrormaster

Another night of sitting in front of my PC supporting production code...


----------



## Terrormaster

Terrormaster said:


> Another night of sitting in front of my PC supporting production code...


And done...


----------



## Hauntiholik

Run while you can Terrormaster!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha!

Poor Abby does not like our hot humid weather. She has my complete sympathy because I don't like it, either. I'm more of a fall/winter/spring girl.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I sympathize with your furbaby Roxy. it's a hundred degrees outside and I can barely handle it myself. This is why I shaved the majority of my head. I'd give overheated with all that hair!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hairazor said:


> Goblin, that boneless watermelon, we can't find that around here!!!


Lol, that's what you get for living in the north!



Hauntiholik said:


> Rainy cold day here. LOVE IT!!!


Lucky... 105F/60% humidity here yesterday with heat index up to 110.



RoxyBlue said:


> ^Ha! Poor Abby does not like our hot humid weather. She has my complete sympathy because I don't like it, either. I'm more of a fall/winter/spring girl.


I'm a fall/winter/spring girl myself too.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I started over on my prop challenge entry last night. I'll have it finished today.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lord Homicide said:


> Lucky... 105F/60% humidity here yesterday with heat index up to 110.


High near 70 here today with 69% humidity


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> I'm a fall/winter/spring girl myself too.


 You funny boy.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> You funny boy.


 lol my girl cousin would say the same thing.

"No shoes, no shirt, no service"
If I wore a shirt and shoes but nothing below, I'd still be able to get service right?


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

This summer has been going great so far and I'm pleased with it. I've been keeping myself busy with arts and crafts and watching movies a lot lately. Pretty soon I'm going to make my own arts and crafts for Halloween! The only thing that sucks that it's been raining so much lately and I have to deal with allergies. Boo! Allergies annoy the heck out of me. My eyes burn up so badly. Good thing I have eye drops for it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> "No shoes, no shirt, no service"
> If I wore a shirt and shoes but nothing below, I'd still be able to get service right?


Ya know, I've often wondered the same thing. Don't know anyone who's put it to the test yet....:jol:


----------



## Headless

Allergies suck SJ. I am fortunate not to be allergic to much other than garlic and the fact that sometimes strongly scented flowers (particularly roses) make me sneeze.

It was super cold overnight and we had to let the fire go out because the chimney guy is coming today to clean the flue. Why does "Murphy" always do stuff like that I ask?????


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Ya know, I've often wondered the same thing. Don't know anyone who's put it to the test yet....:jol:


Do you want me to put it to the test next time we go out to dinner?


----------



## Headless

Now there's a story we're all hanging out to hear about hahahahahaha


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't encourage him, Headless:googly:


----------



## spinwitch

Hauntiholik said:


> I started over on my prop challenge entry last night. I'll have it finished today.


Another overachiever?


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Ya know, I've often wondered the same thing. Don't know anyone who's put it to the test yet....:jol:


 I'll be a photo-journalist and let y'all know. Stay tuned to my HF album!



Spooky1 said:


> Do you want me to put it to the test next time we go out to dinner?


Lol, make sure to document all trials. This is scientific research!



Headless said:


> Now there's a story we're all hanging out to hear about hahahahahaha


 Speaking of hanging out... WAAAASSUUUUUUP! Helicopter, helicopter HELICOPTER!


----------



## Hairazor

Oh you people make me giggle


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^I feel the same way! Is this what happens when you get older?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Correct - you get silly as you get older because you finally realize that you don't have to worry about what others think of you. It's very freeing:jol:


----------



## Headless

Really? You get sillier the older you get? I'm in for a lot of trouble by the time I'm 80 then!

Finally I've managed to get out to the shed and do a bit of prop work this weekend - though it's now 4.00pm Sunday so the weekend is almost shot and now it's pouring rain so despite the fact that there is a heater out there my motivation is dwindling. I'm really struggling - I feel like my creativity took leave without me. I have a whole new scene for the Scouts Fundraiser which we will also use in our haunt for our Halloween party a couple of weeks later but I'm really struggling to come up with props - as you may have guessed - an Egyptian tomb. I see all the suggestions online - and it's not that I don't have a harddrive full of inspiration pics that I've downloaded - I just can't see it in my head how to make the things I want.... like say the heads on Canopic Jars. Plus I don't have a main scare in mind for that area. Might be a window shopping scene at this rate LOL. But it was nice to be out there doing stuff again. I honestly haven't felt like it for the longest time as life just got far too stressful.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think all haunters have those moments when creativity takes a hike without you. Sometimes you just have to wait until it cycles back to you.


----------



## spinwitch

And there's always that point partway though something that you've sort of lost your vision of where it's going. And most things are going to look like crap at some point and you just have to get them past that awkward stage. Which is why I seem to be sitting here at the computer and not out in my workroom. (also it's pouring down rain and the workshop is about 100 yards from the house. But I do have an umbrella so that's not much of an excuse)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've often had the experience of having a project come to a grinding halt because I tried to take it in a direction contrary to where it wanted to go. A creative endeavour always knows where it wants to go; the artist just needs to listen.


----------



## Headless

I'd be happy to have a half built one at this stage! I know that everyone works differently. I'm one who has to be able to "see" how the prop will be built in my head first. If I can picture it in my mind I can build it even without drawing it. But if I can't clearly see it or see how to construct it I can't even start it. I've been trying to do this with a death mask prop and I can see now that I'm going to have two parts and no clear way to join them together..... Hopefully I'll work it out - its just frustrating spending time thinking when I know I really need to be doing!


----------



## Headless

I might add - this is why its 4.30am and I'm up typing on the computer because I was lying awake with these "problems" running through my head.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow, stay away for a few days and the talk turns to late night props and pantsless dining. Oh well, that'd have to be interesting at least. I'm just doing normal stuff....I went to a bread class yesterday and had the best time. We made focaccia and baguettes. It was a six hour class, but it was a lot of waiting for the bread to proof and get punched down, and then proof again. Here's a couple of pictures.
















That's the first time I've ever made bread unless you count using a bread machine.  The process is totally fascinating and how the starter adds so much flavor. I'm prepping fresh corn for the freezer and then crab cakes for dinner! I got up this morning and made a grape pie. It's a first too....I'll let you know how it is.








That's flaked sea salt on top of the caramel topping. 
Lord H you would love this chef that is teaching the class. I've never been a huge brisket fan (and never understood why people say it's so good) but this woman is a grill master. She made a brisket with a mustard barbecue sauce and I swear it melts in your mouth! After eating her brisket, I totally get what all the hoopla is about. She is a purist, no normal charcoal on Joanie's grill, only hardwood charcoal that she buys from this guy who makes it himself. She drives 3 hours to buy her charcoal, she is SERIOUS about what you can grill with. She has one of those Big Green Eggs and can't say enough about how great it is.


----------



## spinwitch

Sounds like an amazing class! I would love to take something like that.

But if you ever want really good bread but don't have the time to do it the "right" way, give this a try:

https://www.splendidtable.org/recipes/five-minute-artisan-bread

It's a very soft bread dough that you store in the fridge. The "5 minutes" in the title is because it literally takes about 5 minutes to make it, and later on it takes about 5 minutes to shape it. You can have fresh baguette-style bread in about an hour.


----------



## Pumpkin5

spinwitch said:


> Sounds like an amazing class! I would love to take something like that.
> 
> But if you ever want really good bread but don't have the time to do it the "right" way, give this a try:
> 
> https://www.splendidtable.org/recipes/five-minute-artisan-bread
> 
> It's a very soft bread dough that you store in the fridge. The "5 minutes" in the title is because it literally takes about 5 minutes to make it, and later on it takes about 5 minutes to shape it. You can have fresh baguette-style bread in about an hour.


^:jol:Thanks SW! I'm all about some short cuts!


----------



## Hauntiholik

spinwitch said:


> Another overachiever?


Not really. I left town and didn't want to take tools with me.


----------



## Hairazor

P5 that bread looks good enough to eat from here


----------



## spinwitch

Looked so good that I had to bake some for dinner tonight (from my shortcut recipe)


----------



## Headless

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Wow, stay away for a few days and the talk turns to late night props and pantsless dining..........


Well P5 - at least you know you aren't the bad influence around here hahahahaha

All that bread looks and sounds amazing. I've only ever tried to bake bread once (aside from a breadmaker) Nothing like a hot loaf of bread straight out of the oven...... yum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bright sunny day and cool breezes - it's like a little hint of fall.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^I envy you Roxy. I wish we had cool breezes. it's just damn hot down here. Its why i hate summer so much! 

P5. That bread looks yummy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing says "Halloween" like ads for irritable bowel syndrome and dental implants.


----------



## Headless

Yes - I was blinded by an Ebay advert for home furniture.... for the record - I'm not in the market for new furniture thanks. LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Nor am I, and I also have no interest in what Barbie Benton looks like today or which celebrities have been ruined by bad plastic surgery:googly:


----------



## Headless

Feeling appreciated today from two sources - one from a work colleague and the other for saving a young man some collectable supermarket disc's. This 5 year old asked his mum if he could buy the kind lady who gave him all the discs a small gift of thanks. I work with his grandmother. What a touching and kind gesture. I told gran that he had definitely been brought up well.


----------



## Goblin

Very nice Headless.

I found a miniature skull with a little dragon sitting on it! Only cost me 3.99. Looks
good among my Halloween stuff.

I really hate getting old! I miss being able to run, jump, and climb without going into
cardiac arrest! lol

My 5 year old great niecehas an aqauarium full of tadpoles. says she's gonna raise 
frogs! lol. When I was her age I caught frogs and lightning bugs ana an occasional
turtle or lizard!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very nice gestures, Headless, especially for the child to think of wanting to do something for you. Now give me a moment and I'll get my wine glass....


----------



## Hairazor

Always nice to be appreciated, Headless


----------



## Terrormaster

I really truly hate my job. How do I get out of this chicken shhh outfit?!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Terrormaster said:


> I really truly hate my job. How do I get out of this chicken shhh outfit?!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You crazy girl


----------



## Headless

Hauntiholik said:


>


hahahahaha now there's a thought.

Awwwww Roxy - having a wine with you guys would be right up there on my bucket list!

My mum is going in for a procedure this morning and I'm dropping her off at the hospital before heading to work. I'm sure she'll be fine but there is something unnerving about an 84 year old lady who weighs next to nothing having an anaesthetic.......


----------



## Terrormaster

If they move my desk or take my stapler I might just do that ;-)


----------



## scareme

Headless, Sending good thoughts for your Mom. I'm surprised you didn't have to stay. Around here some family member has to be there with the patient. After one surgery, I was groggy and just coming to. Rick said, "I barely made it back in time." I shot up out of my coma and asked where he had been. He was bored so he took a run to the hardware store. I told him he had to stay in cased I coded and he would be asked to make some decisions. Huh? he sad, Tell them to just pull the plug. A year later I went in for some testing under anaesthesia. Before they rolled me back he bent and whispered in my ear. I'm sure the staff thought it was a husband telling his wife he loved her. No, Rick whispered, Is there anything you need while I'm at Lowes? 

Have the results come back for Shane yet? Sounds like you have your hands full taking care of everyone. Make sure you make some time for yourself to relax.

It's 3:00 am and I am in the kitchen eating squash, pickles and crackers. Am I back on high doses of steroids again? What makes you think that? And I swear I'm not the one who put a hole in the door when the dog peed on another one of my props. He did it.


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> Headless, Sending good thoughts for your Mom. I'm surprised you didn't have to stay. Around here some family member has to be there with the patient. After one surgery, I was groggy and just coming to. Rick said, "I barely made it back in time." I shot up out of my coma and asked where he had been. He was bored so he took a run to the hardware store. I told him he had to stay in cased I coded and he would be asked to make some decisions. Huh? he sad, Tell them to just pull the plug. A year later I went in for some testing under anaesthesia. Before they rolled me back he bent and whispered in my ear. I'm sure the staff thought it was a husband telling his wife he loved her. No, Rick whispered, Is there anything you need while I'm at Lowes?
> 
> Have the results come back for Shane yet? Sounds like you have your hands full taking care of everyone. Make sure you make some time for yourself to relax.
> 
> It's 3:00 am and I am in the kitchen eating squash, pickles and crackers. Am I back on high doses of steroids again? What makes you think that? And I swear I'm not the one who put a hole in the door when the dog peed on another one of my props. He did it.


Oh My Scareme - Rick is a handful hahahahaha Lowes indeed. Yeah here for day surgery you drop the patient off and pick them up when they are up and mobile again so usually depending on the procedure probably around 3 hours average or a little more. They have to have someone with them for at least 24 hours after the surgery. My mum's tests were inconclusive so they have to do some further testing next week.

Shane thankfully didn't have any nasty things lurking, but a strange infection that was partly due to the surgery he had some time back to remove a mass from his stomach. We found out last Friday that apparently they had removed part of the stomach (clearly no-one thought to tell us that at the time) which causes the stomach to "work a little differently" to normal. As a result he has been suffering a kind of acid re-flux which has been exacerbating the infection. Evidently there isn't anything they can do for that - it has to heal itself.

Who has time for themselves amongst all that????? I'll just be glad to have a bit of time to build props this weekend!

Ahhhh 3.00am and on the computer - now there's a familiar scenario!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, tell Rick I love him for his twisted sense of humor

Headless, my grandmother's sovereign remedy for all things stomach-related was to mix a little baking soda in a glass of water and drink it. Probably not recommended if you are sensitive to salt/sodium, but it's a quick and inexpensive way to deal with occasional excess acid.

I was given a prescription for a fairly new and hideously expensive anti-acid reflux medication some years ago to deal with acid reflux following a throat scoping/biopsy, basically to help things heal. When the pharmacist told me they would have to order it and it would be hideously expensive, I told them to hold off on it. I did a Google search on the medication and found that it was essentially a patented mix of Prevacid and baking soda. Since the generic form of Prevacid is sold relatively inexpensively over the counter, and baking soda is dirt cheap in the baking section of the grocery store, I did not choose to get the hideously expensive medication, and my throat healed just fine. So there:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Headless, sending good thoughts your way, your hands sure are full.


----------



## Hairazor

Seems that Photobucket is "blackmailing" users. A month or so ago we couldn't access for a few days due to an upgrade. After the upgrade the ads are about 3 times more than before. Now I find out that as of June 28 you need to upgrade to a paid plan in order to share pics to forums. One would think that pics posted before that date would be OK, but no, they are replaced with a sign saying, essentially, that you need to upgrade. Phooey! So I am trying a different host with this pic:

VINT_HALLOWEEN_233 - Copy by Janice Wilson, on Flickr
Save
Save​


----------



## RoxyBlue

Testing:

skellie window by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

That's an older photo from Photobucket. I opened the site through Firefox with uBlock Origin in place, and it seems to be working. I'd noticed last week that my regular popup blocker was not stopping the plethora of annoying popups on Photobucket, too, so this seems to be a good solution. I was about to the point of stopping using Photobucket because it was becoming extremely frustrating.

I did get their message about upgrading to a paid plan earlier today, but just closed it out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And here's another test of posting a photo I just uploaded into Photobucket - no issues with blackmailing done the way I noted above.

Abby and Jordan by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

BTW, that's Abby with her new friend Jordan, a pug/dachshund mix:jol:


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Hairazor

It may be stopping the ads on Photobucket but as you can see above, still not letting me post pic. It's irritating because it blocked the pics I had posted BEFORE the June 28 date!!!!


----------



## scareme

We just got the form from the mortgage company telling us we paid off our mortgage. We received it from a neighbor two blocks away who had it in his mail. I guess that's one way to get to know the neighbors.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry it didn't work for you, Hairazor. Maybe those cyberattackers broke your account.

Scareme, I see mail misdirected a lot more frequently than I used to, both at home and at work. I guess some carriers don't bother to actually look at the address on whatever they're delivering before putting it into the mailbox.


----------



## Terrormaster

Company web filter configurations baffle me as to the choices they make on what gets filtered and what doesn't. I know some use third party lists. But even those are wonky as hell. One thing that's been consistent is Photobucket is always blocked when a web filter is in effect. Sadly it's one of the most used image hosting services.

At my last gig a few Voodoo an witchcraft sites were blocked as well as a couple gaff prop sites and bizarre magic sites under the category "alternate beliefs". So much for EOE regulations eh? 

Yet across the board YouTube and Facebook work perfectly - two of the biggest time wasting sites on the internet. And in almost every case Google Drive works perfect yet DropBox, Box, and other file sharing sites are blocked.

Eh go figure... Things I notice while wasting time in this hell hole of an office. Especially when I can't see all the awesome pics you guys post until I get home.


----------



## Headless

This is why I keep my Merriyank website going so I have somewhere to store my photos....... It's now more of a showcase of my 40 years of showing dogs in the past but behind it I have hundreds of personal and halloween photos stored. It costs me a little each month but it's add free and I don't have to worry about whether my photos will show up or not. Though I would hate to think if I had to transfer all those files somewhere else - that would be a nightmare since the website has been going now for almost 20 years!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just Googled the Photobucket complaint and there are a number of forums ranting about the 3rd party hosting being disabled without warning, although some folks said it was just a temporary thing. Guess it might not be a bad idea to check out another hosting site just in case.


----------



## spinwitch

For the past couple of weeks I've been wondering at my sanity of volunteering in the animal department (which is mostly outside work) in the summer--in Florida. The only thing that's been keeping the temps even somewhat bearable is the fact that it's been having heavy rains almost every day for the last couple of weeks.

But this morning I was cleaning the deer habitat and one of the does came up and nuzzled me in case I had a snack in my pocket (alas, I didn't) and I scratched her ears for a bit and I have to say that was just a bit magical.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Awwww


----------



## Hairazor

Ditto ^


----------



## Headless

^^^^^ Awwwwww x 3


----------



## scareme

spinwitch said:


> For the past couple of weeks I've been wondering at my sanity of volunteering in the animal department (which is mostly outside work) in the summer--in Florida. The only thing that's been keeping the temps even somewhat bearable is the fact that it's been having heavy rains almost every day for the last couple of weeks.
> 
> But this morning I was cleaning the deer habitat and one of the does came up and nuzzled me in case I had a snack in my pocket (alas, I didn't) and I scratched her ears for a bit and I have to say that was just a bit magical.


It makes it all worth while.


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> It makes it all worth while.


 y'all ok up there??


----------



## Lord Homicide

The Top Gun soundtrack. I grew up with it and sometimes I just break out singing. Caught myself singing Take My Breath Away. Lol. Whoa bro. Coincidentally, this morning, Danger Zone was on the radio. Love top gun I guess lol


----------



## Hairazor

Funny ^ because we just got a replacement copy of Top Gun at the Library yesterday and as I shelved it I got the "Take My Breath Away" ear worm


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hot and humid today - Summer must be back in town:jol:


----------



## Headless

I wish...... we had a low overnight last night of -1 (30F) and a expected high today of just 11 (just under 52F). We went to bed last night very early because it was just too darn cold to be up. Of course that has its ramifications for me - hence being on the computer at 1/4 to 3 in the morning.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

All right, testing out Flickr in anticipation of Photobucket shutting us down from linking. It's going to be time consuming because I'm getting frequent "failed to upload" messages. So far I've uploaded two photos

Can everyone see this picture? I used the BB code from the share button.

023 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Looks good Roxy. I also used the BB code to share and I did not resize.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, Hairazor! Now I have a lot of uploading to do. Good thing it's a four day weekend:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

I found I could upload quite a few pics at one time (12 in one load and 14 in another) and in MUCH less time than with Photobucket.


----------



## spinwitch

I see it. I tried Flickr once, and failed about four times to upload a picture--maybe should try again.


----------



## DandyBrit

I can see it fine too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think the failures are just a traffic issue at times. I was able to get several pictures uploaded and albums created successfully after waiting a bit.


----------



## Spooky1

I hate carving letters into foam. I broke my old rule of keeping things short.


----------



## Headless

Hmmmm a bit chilly this morning - I took these at 9.00am....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frosty!


----------



## Hairazor

Brrrrr


----------



## spinwitch

And I'm here with temps in the 90's and heat index over 100 (that's 38 in Aussie degrees which doesn't sound nearly as hot as it is). Maybe we could just average and both be happy.


----------



## Goblin

I see I'm not the only one having problems with Photobucket. I hate to disappoint 
them but I am on a fixed income and can't afford to pay them 
what they'd like. Medical bills have to come first.

Here it is July already. As bad a shape as I was in at the first of the year
I really didn't expect to make it this far! But I DID!

We've had an awful lot rain for June. Cooler temperstures too. When I was
a kid it was hot and humid from June to September. Of course, it didn't 
bother us when we were kids. Lol.


----------



## Headless

I thought I would get my challenge prop finished this weekend but unfortunately it was so darned cold that I struggled to leave the house. I did manage to locate the piece of creepy cloth I knew was floating around somewhere but I still have a little bit to do to finish. All being well either this week or the weekend. In my defence though we did get down to the haunt and look at what bagging needs renewing, moved out a few of the larger pieces to make way for other displays and worked out where we need power. So I'm pretty happy with that and two clean dogs for the weekend!  Have to get back onto the invitations though. I'm taking 4 weeks holidays in August/September and we are hoping to get away for most of it so I'm really going to be under the pump to get them done before we go. I think these are probably the most ambitious invitations I've undertaken so far - and that's saying something LOL


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, as far as your health, your "I'm stuck here cause Heaven don't want
me and the devil's afraid I'll take over!" says it all, heehee

Headless, your invitations are always a work of art and I can't wait to see what you conjure up for this year


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 is out mowing the lawn in this heat and humidity. I think Abby will find him very attractive and interesting when he comes back in the house all hot and sweaty, but that's because she's a dog:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Just saw that today is National Build A Scarecrow Day! Ya Hoo!


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 is out mowing the lawn in this heat and humidity. I think Abby will find him very attractive and interesting when he comes back in the house all hot and sweaty, but that's because she's a dog:jol:


I guess only Abby loves me. &#128540;


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I guess only Abby loves me. &#128540;


When you come in all hot and sweaty, you're still attractive....from a distance:kisskin:


----------



## Headless

Hairazor said:


> Goblin, as far as your health, your "I'm stuck here cause Heaven don't want
> me and the devil's afraid I'll take over!" says it all, heehee


Yeah - I'm pretty sure the Devil has been watching your antics in here Goblin and doesn't want to be cleaning up all that glitter and flying monkey poo! hahahaha



Hairazor said:


> Headless, your invitations are always a work of art and I can't wait to see what you conjure up for this year


Nawwww thanks - but I'm a bit worried this year I may have bitten off a bit more than I can chew - not because of the design, but the fact that I have to make 70 of the things!



RoxyBlue said:


> When you come in all hot and sweaty, you're still attractive....from a distance:kisskin:


LOL Funny kids!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spooky1 said:


> I guess only Abby loves me. dde1c


 I feel ya bro. Baxter is always happy to see me regardless. My wife on the other hand.... See below


RoxyBlue said:


> When you come in all hot and sweaty, you're still attractive....from a distance:kisskin:


 lol that's what my wife says. Wait, why am I laughing? I always heard the sweat from hard work was sexy....


----------



## Headless

Where on earth did you hear that??????????????????


----------



## RoxyBlue

^He must have misheard his wife. She actually told him that a man doing housework is sexy:googly:


----------



## Headless

Ahhhhhh Now sweaty doing housework I can dig!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yeah baby! Took care of the house today... in a fresh, gleaming white wife beater (or ribbed tank top), wife was not feeling well. #glistening


----------



## Hairazor

Glistening is good


----------



## Lord Homicide

That's what she said


----------



## Headless

Sigh - Tuesday down. Just Wednesday, Thursday and Friday to go...........


----------



## Goblin

Happy 4th of July !

as I said, I intend to visit each of your haunts on Hallween night after I pass away. But, how
will you know I was there? Very simple. The eternal prankster......when you go out the next
morning and everything is moved from where you had it.......You will know I was there!

Or.......I could bring them all to life!  :devil:

Ohhhhhh......in honor of the 4th of July I scattered glitter-filled firecrackers
with motion sensors on them all around the forum!:devil:


----------



## Hairazor

flag stained glass by Janice Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Goblin

A fourth of July Historical moment....................

George Washington chopped down the cherry tree and when his father asked who did it
George replied "I can not tell a lie, Father,,,,,I chopped down the cherry tree with my hatchet here!" 
George's father did not punish George for what he did! 

Not because oF George's honesty..............

BUT BECAUSE GEORGE STILL HAD THE HATCHET IN HIS HAND!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> Yeah baby! Took care of the house today... in a fresh, gleaming white wife beater (or ribbed tank top), wife was not feeling well. #glistening


That cracked me up:jol:


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Happy 4th of July Everyone!

*_


----------



## scareme

Happy Fourth of July!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Been watching the Twilight Zone marathon all day while working on getting prop photos uploaded into our Flickr account and reposted in our threads here before Photobucket shuts us down. Wasn't really how I planned to spend the holiday weekend, but that's the card that was dealt.


----------



## Headless

How did that go again - Wednesday down, just Thursday & Friday to go. It's been a tough week........


----------



## RoxyBlue

After a four day weekend, coming into work seems somehow strange.....:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I got six of his prop threads redone with new photo links yesterday. Working against the clock as the looming shadow of Photobucket shutdown creeps above the horizon:googly:

On the plus side, I'm enjoying going back over the older threads and reading the many entertaining messages people left. It's like visiting with old friends you haven't seen in a while.


----------



## Goblin

Going to Duke Hospital for my 6 month stroke checkup today. The appointment
is at 10:30 am. It's a 90 minute drive both ways! I suspect they're gonna
suggest a n MRI to see if the blood clot in my heart's shrank any....or possibly
gone all together. I think I'm about due for one in August Not really looking 
forward to It either......it's like being in a long narrow tunnel with the roof a
few inches above your head! Last time it pulled the feeding tube out of my
nose! It takes an hour for the heart scan and 30 minutes for the brain scan. 
Hoping I get a a good report like the last times. Keep your fingers
crossed.

If you're a Walking Dead fan, I got the Neagan figure that came out this
month. It'll go well with the Darrell and Rick figures I got on my birthday!


----------



## Headless

WOW Goblin - 6 months already. Hope it all goes well and the news is positive.

A dear friend who lives interstate finally heard today that she got a job up there after moving away from her home town. We've had her come back to work for us to fill in for people who have gone on leave recently because we valued her so much. She's such a gorgeous person and a wonderful worker. I really miss her but I'm so pleased that someone else has seen her amazing value and snapped her up permanently.

YAY Friday afternoon. This evening I'm having a bit of a rest and then tomorrow - look out Halloween Prop - here I come.


----------



## Hairazor

Fingers crossed goblin


----------



## Evil Queen

Good luck Gob!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hope all goes well for you, Goblin, and you know, if you didn't have a heart or brain, the scans wouldn't take so long:googly:

Spooky1 had the adrenaline rush experience of looking in his rear view mirror this morning on the way to work and seeing a car coming down his lane sideways. I don't think he'll need a caffeine hit to be alert for the rest of the morning:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Yikes!!!! ^


----------



## Headless

Ewwww not fun. A work colleague had a similar thing happen on the way home a couple of nights ago unfortunately it didn't end so well for the cars - hers is a right-off. Thankfully she is fine but someone came through an intersection and collected her whole passenger side of the car. Apparently didn't see her although she said she saw it coming and it was like the whole thing happened in slow motion. Thankfully it was in the town zone so not a high speed accident.

My internet is sooooooooo slow this morning - which is annoying because its 3.15am and I can't sleep!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Apparently your slow internet caused your post to post three times, Headless:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

And why is it that the shortest work weeks seem to take so long to get to Friday?:googly:


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Apparently your slow internet caused your post to post three times, Headless:jol:


OMG that is sooooo funny. I tried to post and hit the reply button and it said the page wouldn't load so I went back, hit reply again - nothing. Tried it a third time and then gave up thinking nothing was working, turned off the computer, decorated the rest of a bottle I had started with puffy paint, and went back to bed because not even Facebook would load.


----------



## Hairazor

Just found out it is World Chocolate day and me with none in the house!!


----------



## Goblin

My blood pressure was excellent. I passed every test she gave me gave me! She told me to try to push her away....
I pushed her across the room! She was surprised at how strong I was! She was also amazed that I remembered 
everything that happened the night of the stroke in such detail. I told her I remember it like it was yesterday. They 
decided to let Dr. Zachry's (Cardiologist) office do the MRI when I see him August 2nd. If the clot in my heart has dissolved
then they'll take me off the blood thinners. My next appointment is January 9, 2018. That is because she wants
me to see Dr. Dodds . She was my stroke doctor. The one I seen today was her associate. She said the reason I failed
the swallow test was because the hospital here did not realize I was still weak and recovering from the stroke! So it
seems I had no real swallowing problem at all....at least not now! 

But I am back at a 100 per cent now.

The tests were to check my memory and co-ordination. Touch my nose then touch her finger. 
How many fingers was she holding up. Squeeze her fingers as hard as I could! What is the date? 
What is my age? If I had a quarter a dime and a penny how much did I have? 

Stuff like that..........Passed them all!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay!!!! ^


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Goblin said:


> My blood pressure was excellent. I passed every test she gave me gave me! She told me to try to push her away....
> I pushed her across the room! She was surprised at how strong I was! She was also amazed hat I remembered
> everything that happened the night of the stroke in such detail. I told her I remember it like it was yesterday. They
> decided to let Dr. Zachry's (Cardiologist) office do the MRI when I see him August 2nd. If the clot in my heart has dissolved
> then they'll take me off the blood thinners. My next appointment is January 9, 2018. That is because she wants
> me to see Dr. Dodds . She was my stroke doctor. The one I seen today was her associate. She said the reason I failed
> the swallow test was because the hospital here did not realize I was still weak and recovering from the stroke! So it
> seems I had no real swallowing problem at all....at least not now!
> 
> But I am back at a 100 per cent now.
> 
> The tests were to check my memory and co-ordination. Touch my nose then touch her finger.
> How many fingers was she holding up. Squeeze her fingers as hard as I could! What is the date?
> What is my age? If I had a quarter a dime and a penny how much did I have?
> 
> Stuff like that..........Passed them all!


*Oh Goblin that is wonderful news! It makes me very happy to hear it. *


----------



## Headless

That is the kind of test you want to Ace Goblin! Fantastic news!

Hmmmmm I MAY have finished my prop........... YAY!


----------



## Evil Queen

Great news Gob!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Headless


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay, Goblin and Headless!:jol:


----------



## scareme

Just checking my Photobucket...


----------



## Headless

I don't know if it's working Scareme - it looks funny to me.......... :googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Wow! You did it Goblin! Way to go!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Clowns...why did it have to be clowns?
Yay! Gobbie, so glad you're all better!


----------



## scareme

Gobby, Wow, those were some hard questions. I would have had to study for that test. I'm so proud of you for being normal. I'm not quite there yet. But that's obvious. 

Headless, he's a little cutie. If I want to scare kids I tell them to pull up the mask. He started out life as Santa Clause. I tell the kids he had some surgery. After what I did to the Christmas reindeer and Elmo, I think the kids are worried who I will do surgery on next. 

DA, does it make you feel any better that he's Santa?


----------



## Goblin

Thy told me to stop taking asprin while i'm taking the blood thinners.

My nephew and his friends came over and did the yardwork for me today!
Mowed the grass and trimmed the hedges!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> DA, does it make you feel any better that he's Santa?


:lolkin: Not really. I also have issues with Santa; especially after having the mall Santa try to get me to sit on his lap. *shudder*

ION: I think I finally have an idea for my prop. I hate that I'm still so far behind! I hope I can get it done by the due date!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shake a leg, DA! We wanna see more contest entries!:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^Yes, Maam! *salutes* I'll get right on that!


----------



## Goblin

How is everyone this morning?

JUly finally got here! Hot and humid!
Gosh, 3 whole days without a thunderstorm! 

Don't want to alarm anyone, but................

The forum has been taken over by by slapstick terrorists armed with joy buzzers


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin, you bad boy, quit letting those troublemakers into the forum!:jol:


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Goblin, you bad boy, quit letting those troublemakers into the forum!:jol:


They said they had Hairazor's pass key!:ninja:
e


----------



## Hairazor

So that's where that key went


----------



## Headless

Why they call them "joy buzzers" is beyond me........


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still working towards getting my picture links redone here. I've been able to find some threads I'd forgotten about, so it's a little like a treasure hunt I didn't intend to go on but isn't turning out to be a complete waste of time:googly:


----------



## Headless

I wish everyone that's ever been on the forum would go do that Roxy - there are a lot of old links to props that no longer work that I would have loved to see.


----------



## RoxyBlue

There are also a lot of folks who haven't logged in for a long time, and I expect their older threads will never be fixed


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I just saw this tonight on Facebook. But i just had to see more! This is just amazing!


----------



## Hairazor

Amazing ^


----------



## Headless

Yes - saw them the other day too DA - aren't they amazing!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those monster-sized puppets are impressive.

I'm not a fan of hot, muggy weather. There, I've said it:jol: I don't know if the inventor of air conditioning made it to heaven, but I'd buy him a ticket there on days like this.

Here's a little info about him, for those who have inquiring minds:

http://www.carrier.com/carrier/en/us/about-carrier/willis-carrier/


----------



## Goblin

Sometimes I wonder how we made it through all those years we had no air conditioner!
My father settled on fans.....till my brother bought an air conditioner and it cooled
the entire house! 

Hot humid weather is rough on me with my bad heart. Makes it hard to breathe
especially when the humidity is high.....and someims we get 100%! The stroke
didn't help matters much either!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The only good thing about the no air conditioning years was that houses were built with big front porches so folks would have a place to sit when it was too hot inside the house. That also meant you actually knew your neighbors because you'd see them outside in the summer.

When I was a kid, it was a big treat for my siblings and I to be able to put all our bunk bed mattresses on the floors of our bedrooms when it was hot, and Dad would set a big box fan on the floor so we'd get cooling air blowing across the mattresses. Of course, we'd argue about who got to have a mattress closest to the fan, but that's how kids are


----------



## Goblin

We had fans in the basement windows and at night they'd pull the cooler night
air through the entire house! Cooled as good as an air conditioner! 

During the day all us kids (all 13 of us) hung out at the old swimming hole! 
And yes, we had a swinging vine!  Those were the days!  At night wse never 
came inside till almost midnight! Hiding go seek is a lot more fun in total darknss!
Now a days the street lights ruined it!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Texas is officially in the oven. I couldn't make it without the fan.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Those monster-sized puppets are impressive.





Headless said:


> Yes - saw them the other day too DA - aren't they amazing!





Hairazor said:


> Amazing ^


They are really mesmerizing! It's a true test of teamwork! I would love to be in on something like this!


----------



## Hairazor

All alone here, setting up a Slip and Slide in the hallway, heehee


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, a vintage Slip 'n' Slide - wheeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!

We loved those as kids.


----------



## Headless

Oh and air conditioners in cars! I can remember when I first got my licence and we were showing our dogs my mum and I drove to Adelaide in South Australia - about 8 hours from us and it was so hot we had to have all four windows down to try to get some air......


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha!:jol:

My first car was a '71 two door Ford Maverick, dark green with a black vinyl roof and black vinyl interior, and no AC. I bought it in Ohio and then moved to southern Virginia. You can get by most of the year in northern Ohio without AC in your car, but you're going to suffer without it in southern Virginia in the summer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Somehow dating site ads just don't say Halloween to me.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Now to get those 30 new posts so I can enter my $20 props challenge.


----------



## Headless

Blissfully unaware Roxy hahahahaha

Oh My........... I'm looking forward to seeing this prop!


----------



## spinwitch

Headless said:


> Oh and air conditioners in cars! I can remember when I first got my licence and we were showing our dogs my mum and I drove to Adelaide in South Australia - about 8 hours from us and it was so hot we had to have all four windows down to try to get some air......


When I was a kid in Southern California and we would go on trips in the summer in our VW my mother would get a big block of ice (you could get those in gas stations) and put it on a tray on the floor in front of the air vet. Whoever was riding in front could put their feet on it.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Wow that's pretty _cool_ (get it? yeah well...never mind). I have never heard of this before, did it work? My brothers A/C is broken and he hasn't had time to get it fixed. I should suggest this to him. You can still buy bags of ice at gas stations. Or he'll just be annoyed and I'll be amused. :devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

If your air conditioning breaks down in your house, you can always try this:










:googly:


----------



## DandyBrit

Just seen a really novel use for recycled plastic pop/soda bottles as air conditioning in India - not sure how it works exactly but it is really ingenious.


----------



## randomr8

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Texas is officially in the oven. I couldn't make it without the fan.


Been in Beautiful Sierra Vista, AZ. all week. I feel for ya!


----------



## spinwitch

PrettyGhoul said:


> Wow that's pretty _cool_ (get it? yeah well...never mind). I have never heard of this before, did it work? My brothers A/C is broken and he hasn't had time to get it fixed. I should suggest this to him. You can still buy bags of ice at gas stations. Or he'll just be annoyed and I'll be amused. :devil:


It's been a long time since I was six years old, but I remember it working pretty well. VW bugs are small cars, and the air blowing over the ice could cool it down a bit.


----------



## spinwitch

Does anyone else have a problem with post-project letdown? For the last couple of months I was involved with building my Valkyrie loom, then my $20 prop, and now I'm feeling a bit aimless (I always have a couple of small projects going on but nothing big right now). At least I got my laundry put away and the shower stall scrubbed


----------



## Headless

^ my situation is more like pre-project panic! I have so many things to do, zero motivation to get them done.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spin, if you're looking for something to do, my shower/tub could use a scrubbing:googly:


----------



## scareme

Spin, I have a lot more fun things for you to do. I've got about 10 fun Halloween projects lined up. I keep saying, when I get A done I can work on them. When A is done Then I think when I get B done then I can work on it. Then C, D, E and so on. I'm working on B right now. D is my family reunion next week and E is my second foot surgery the week I get back. So it looks like C is poop out of luck. See, I could really use your help Spin.

Rick and I were coming home from my haircut, and I saw this and laughed so hard. I made Rick drive around the block so I could take a picture. This is the most pathetic example of TPing I have ever seen. This person needs to take a TPing 101 class. We drove past it later that night and it was still up. I think the home owners are so embarrassed they know someone who does such a bad job, they are ashamed to come out of the house.  It's the little things in life that make me happy.


----------



## spinwitch

Oh, it's not like I have "nothing to do"--I just have to decide to do it!

And that is indeed a truly lackluster TP job.


----------



## Goblin

When my brother and I were getting groceries yesterday I as hot and humid.
When we came out of the grocery store a thunderstorm had come up and it
was POURING rain! It cooled down.....then 30 minutes later the sun came 
out and it was hot and humid again!

I saw an old 50's horror comedy called "The Ghost of Dragstrip Hollow" It
was one of those teenagers partying in a haunted house movies. The
funniest thing in it was the old woman chaperoning the party had a wise-
cracking parrot that hated crackers! They asked it "Polly want a cracker?" and the
bird replied "What would I do with a damn cracker?" It had a weak plot
but was entertaining


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Texas is officially in the oven. I couldn't make it without the fan.


I will agree but have you ever been to Baker, CA Death Valley, CA or anywhere in the Mojave desert near the Cali/Nevada state line? Those places get hotter than hell. I remember driving to Vegas one time and the world's largest thermometer, in Baker, read 124F. That's hot


spinwitch said:


> When I was a kid in Southern California and we would go on trips in the summer in our VW my mother would get a big block of ice (you could get those in gas stations) and put it on a tray on the floor in front of the air vet. Whoever was riding in front could put their feet on it.


 We would ice block on golf courses at night and try not to get caught. Jump on the ice block and ride it down a slope. That was fun.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:If we are all complaining about the weather, last week it was in the mid 90's all week, but the humidity is at about 80%. (heat index is triple digits) When you walk outside it's so hot and damp that you immediately feel wet and soggy. Reminds me of the book by Harper Lee, "Maycomb was a tired old town, even in 1932 when I first knew it. Somehow, it was hotter then. Men's stiff collars wilted by nine in the morning. Ladies bathed before noon after their three o'clock naps. And by nightfall were like soft teacakes with frosting from sweating and sweet talcum." That about sums it up....


----------



## bobzilla

Sounds hot Miss Jana, mighty hot!
Way too hot to be busting up any chifforobes  
https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/7ebe9368-2bb9-44e7-81af-1689fb085490

https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/482681fe-eedb-41e4-a0fd-4c64811737f6



Pumpkin5 said:


> :undecidekin:If we are all complaining about the weather, last week it was in the mid 90's all week, but the humidity is at about 80%. (heat index is triple digits) When you walk outside it's so hot and damp that you immediately feel wet and soggy. Reminds me of the book by Harper Lee, "Maycomb was a tired old town, even in 1932 when I first knew it. Somehow, it was hotter then. Men's stiff collars wilted by nine in the morning. Ladies bathed before noon after their three o'clock naps. And by nightfall were like soft teacakes with frosting from sweating and sweet talcum." That about sums it up....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Lord Homicide said:


> I will agree but have you ever been to Baker, CA Death Valley, CA or anywhere in the Mojave desert near the Cali/Nevada state line? Those places get hotter than hell. I remember driving to Vegas one time and the world's largest thermometer, in Baker, read 124F. That's hot
> We would ice block on golf courses at night and try not to get caught. Jump on the ice block and ride it down a slope. That was fun.


No, I haven't been any farther west than Texas. But my dad loves to travel and when he was younger he took a drive through Death Valley. However, I suspect that I'll be making a trip to AZ with the family sometime in the near future. My father is getting remarried to his fiance Georgie. (Gosh, that is still odd to be saying that!) He visits her several times a year now. Thankfully, the ceremony will be in the spring time of next year! I couldn't handle the heat otherwise!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did a little weeding yesterday and didn't make it all the way around our butterfly garden before I had to come inside to cool down. Abby took advantage of the newly opened areas to go exploring in that part of the yard.


----------



## GothicCandle

My mom's air conditioning decided to break just as summer was reaching the 90s, but thankfully it's being replaced soon. I don't think the dog and bird mind a whole lot actually but she certainly does lol


----------



## Headless

That's it - in future I shall not eat, drink or go out - I am saving every penny to take a trip to the USA and attend a Stolloween Mache Class. That is all.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's got some mad mache skills for sure:jol:


----------



## spinwitch

And today I organized my knitting needles. I think what I'm really doing is not cleaning up my worktable (at least I think I have a table somewhere under all that stuff) and deciding what to work on next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Every horizontal surface in our house has stuff on it, although not so much that we don't know what's under it:jol: I'd like to think that, if we cleaned it all up, we would actually dust those surfaces, but I'm not hopeful that would be the case.


----------



## GothicCandle

game of thrones. only a few more hours of waiting.0


----------



## Evil Queen

Game of Thrones, was awesome!

In other news, RIP George Romero and Martin Landau.


----------



## Headless

I've been hanging out for Game of Thrones. Nice opening scene..........


----------



## RoxyBlue

Heat index is expected to hit 102 today. Good day to sit inside and get more Photobucket folders cleaned out:jol:


----------



## spinwitch

We had a *huge* pile of junk (things like a couple of old broken riding lawnmowers and random metal) that we have been waiting for that glorious day that we would take it to the metal recyclers. The last time we tackled it and loaded up a truckload and then unloaded at the recycling place we sold it for enough to buy lunch. But we saw on Craigslist that someone would haul off junk for free--and they did!! Cleaned it all out. Yay! (it was some pretty heavy work so we tossed a few bucks their way as well). Looks so much better. That's the problem with having property--you can accumulate stuff.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's raining heavily and has been for a while, and we have a river of rainwater running through our yard. Also getting some lovely rumbles of thunder.


----------



## Headless

We've had a surprisingly dry winter so far but lots of rain last night. I didn't sleep so well and every time I woke up I could hear the rain on the roof. I must admit I do love that sound.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The squirrels have figured out that the two hazelnut trees we have in pots on our back patio have something they like to eat. I found the remains of unripe nuts on the patio seating wall and later saw the perpetrator sitting in one of the pots pulling down branches in search of more. We've now lost both the battle for fresh strawberries from our garden and the battle for hazelnuts.

Fortunately, squirrels are not fans of tomatoes or jalapeno peppers. The jury is still out on whether they like zucchini since those plants aren't producing yet.


----------



## Goblin

The cardiologist has switched my appointment from August 2nd to August 31st.
It's probably because Duke wants them to do the heart MRI. Hoping the clot in
my heart is gone so I can discontinue the blood thinners.

We get a raise in January! The biggest one since 1975! It will be 2.2 % which
is between 28 and 30 dollars more a month. My younger brother (62) is the
last of the eight kids to retire.

My nephew got himself a car! He's about to learn what all the rest of us went
through all these years......car payments......insurance.......gas....tires..repair
bills......property taxes......all that fun stuff!

My sister told me I shouldn't decorste for Halloween and Christmas this year!
She said it was a waste of time cause nobody ever sees It! I told her I don't do
it for anyone else.......I do it for ME!


----------



## Headless

Roxy those squirrels sound like cheeky little things. We don't have them here. We did see a nice sight today - our favourite kangaroo - the old one with the dodgy leg - was back in our yard today. We haven't seen him for a few weeks and as always when he seems to move on to "other pastures" we worry for him. But whenever he returns he always brings a smile to our face.


----------



## Headless

Oh - and Goblin - who cares if NO-ONE else sees it - so long as you have fun and we get to see a photo or two!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

There is a small fenced dog park near our community center, and I've always wondered how long it would be before someone abandoned a dog there. Sure enough, this morning when we were walking Abby, we heard barking coming from the dog park and saw a walker on that side of the street stop and look in that direction. She called over and asked if we knew whose dog it was. It was a white female bull terrier (your basic Spuds MacKenzie dog) we didn't know - collar but no tags, and there were bowls of water and food inside the fence.

Spooky1 called animal control and a couple other people came by who had more of the story they'd heard from someone else. Apparently the dog had been there since last night, the food and water had been put there by a guy who owns three pit bulls and often brings them to the park, and at least two other phone calls had already been made to Animal Control that morning. The truck came by while we were still out with Abby, so we got to see the bull terrier picked up. She looked so relieved that someone had come to get her and jumped into the truck without hesitation.

The only good thing about her abandonment was that at least someone put her where she would be found relatively quickly, since a lot of folks walk in that area, it's shaded, and protected from traffic. I wonder what the rest of her story is, though. She was clearly well socialized and appeared to be in good health, other than being a little muddy from her overnight stay.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> The squirrels have figured out that the two hazelnut trees we have in pots on our back patio have something they like to eat. I found the remains of unripe nuts on the patio seating wall and later saw the perpetrator sitting in one of the pots pulling down branches in search of more. We've now lost both the battle for fresh strawberries from our garden and the battle for hazelnuts.
> 
> Fortunately, squirrels are not fans of tomatoes or jalapeno peppers. The jury is still out on whether they like zucchini since those plants aren't producing yet.





Headless said:


> Roxy those squirrels sound like cheeky little things. We don't have them here. We did see a nice sight today - our favourite kangaroo - the old one with the dodgy leg - was back in our yard today. We haven't seen him for a few weeks and as always when he seems to move on to "other pastures" we worry for him. But whenever he returns he always brings a smile to our face.


Ah yes....the squirrels....they are cheeky little things! Jack Jack loves those little rodents...and he nearly got a hold of one this morning!



Goblin said:


> My sister told me I shouldn't decorste for Halloween and Christmas this year!
> She said it was a waste of time cause nobody ever sees It! I told her I don't do
> it for anyone else.......I do it for ME!


Don't listen to her! We weirdos have to have an outlet for our creativity! It keeps us out of trouble! :googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ION: My battle for this next semsester of college continues! Somehow when i was filling out my online application for financial aid, i checked the box that said i wasn't a texas resident. So they were going to charge me for an out of state tuition. My sister had to take me all the way down town to show them the letter of proof that I'm a Texas Resident for the last 10 years. 

I'm sincerely hoping that this will be the last speed bump and that it will be full speed ahead for this next semester!


----------



## Hairazor

Roxy, so sad when people dump pets, but it sounds like enough concerned people to get the dog help-and blessings to the person who brought food and water.

As far as squirrels, they don't eat my plants but tend to bury their treasure in my potted plants. Since I started using Bonide Repels-All Animal Repellant (I use the granular one) I have hardly had any incidents even though I still have gobs of the critters.


----------



## Hairazor

DarkA, hope it all comes together for you.


----------



## Headless

While I applaud the people for not driving out to the middle of nowhere and dumping the dog - why is it so hard to just do the right thing and take the dog to a shelter in the first place and make sure it's safe and give the people all the background they need on the dog like health, name, age, etc. While I think it's a shame people don't think through the ownership of a dog anywhere near enough and be aware of ALL the consequences of buying a puppy - stuff happens in life sometimes where circumstances change and lives get turned upside down. The poor dogs have no control over this. The least people could do is the best for the dog. OK - rant over - stepping down from the soapbox now.


----------



## Goblin

Headless said:


> Oh - and Goblin - who cares if NO-ONE else sees it - so long as you have fun and we get to see a photo or two!!!!!


I have decorated for Hallowseen and Chistmas each year as far as I cam remember
.......nd I don't intend to stop now/ The only thing that will stop
me is another stroke!

She told me my brother didn't decoarte for Christmas last year....that's because
I started to do it then then I had a stroke right in the middle of it! I wasn't there 
to help him and he was running back and forth to Duke from the 14th-26th ( a 3 
hour drive round round trip) and he had to let it go! He has told me
we would start decorating right after Thanksgiving this year! This year I will
decorate on he weekend and Halloween is on a Tuesday!

I doubt if there will be any pictures.......unless Photobucket has a change of heart.

I'll tell you what I told her. In 2002 I wasn't gonna decorate for Halloween
and momma asked me why not I said nobody comes around to see it. She
replied "I'll see it!" She talked me into doing it.......and she passed away 2
months later. I have deorated just for her ever since! As for Christmas. my
father was bedridden with lung cancer in 1989 and it always bouothered him
that he couldn't get out to see the Christmas decorations. He kept asking me
if I was gonna put up the Christmas tree and I told him yes. He passed away
6 weeks after Christmas. I decorate because I like to and it's fun....and in
honor of both of them. They never lost heir holiday spirit.......even when they
were dying!

I told my brother that after we were gone....so was Halloween and Christmas!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know it's going to be a hot day when you come back from an early morning dog walk and feel as if you're going from an oven to a refrigerator, and the thermostat is set at 76.


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, you're a good son


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dog Holiday - yes!:googly:


----------



## Headless

Doggies are so special


----------



## RoxyBlue

Saw something like this on Facebook and it's totally appropriate for the current weather.

How you feel when you walk from an air conditioned building to the outside:


----------



## Hairazor

True that ^


----------



## Headless

Stop teasing me - I'm freezing here. We've had frost every morning for the past week. Yesterday the doors on my car were frozen shut. Was a little late for work due to trying to get into the car!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Give us a few months, Headless, and we'll be complaining about how cold it is while you're sunning on the beach drinking margaritas:jol:


----------



## Headless

That is so true Roxy LOL

Had a very special day today, my gorgeous daughter & Shane organised a special lunch near to where she lives (an hour from us) and invited 3 very special long time friends of mine as well as three of the girls from work, along with my adorable granddaughter, her father and my mum, to celebrate my birthday (which isn't until Monday). It was a long lunch (almost 3 hours) and afterwards Shane, mum and I spent a few more hours visiting with two of those friends talking about some of the many good times we've spent together dog showing. It was such a lovely day. Feeling blessed tonight.


----------



## Hairazor

^ What a great treat


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's family at its best, Headless


----------



## Spooky1

Over 120 members have been on the forum in the last 3 or 4 day, and only 13 have voted in the prop contest. Are folk unaware or just don't care? 

Voting is still open until Monday afternoon, so there's still time!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:^No idea Spooky....I just think people are lazy these days. So much easier just to gobble up good prop pics but to actually participate? Good gosh no! Who has time for that??? I feel like it's my duty to vote, since these great members have decided to enter and play. I just wish I hadn't spazzed out and had entered a prop. But I definitely am going to support those members that did.


----------



## Hairazor

Nine entries ^ ^ something for every one to love


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Pumpkin5 said:


> :undecidekin:^No idea Spooky....I just think people are lazy these days. So much easier just to gobble up good prop pics but to actually participate? Good gosh no! Who has time for that??? I feel like it's my duty to vote, since these great members have decided to enter and play. I just wish I hadn't spazzed out and had entered a prop. But I definitely am going to support those members that did.


I feel the same way. This year I just couldn't get finished. It wasn't the best time for me. but next year, I'll have things set aside and will definitely enter!


----------



## Headless

That's pretty sad that so many have just passed through...... Then again - you do need to have a few posts up to vote and there are an awful lot of lurkers.....


----------



## Headless

Oh dear....... well this morning I kept telling myself I should go out to the shed and do some prop work because I have a list a mile long of things to do. But it was freezing cold and raining and I kept putting it off, even baked 5 weeks worth of dog cookies to get out of it. Well OK, we needed more cookies, but still...... So finally about 2.00pm I drag myself out the door, open the door of the shed and it's toasty warm. Guess who left the coil oil heater on out there last weekend...............


----------



## spinwitch

I just found it very hard to vote. Apples and oranges--all of them so creative in different ways. That's why I love this challenge.

Finally stopped procrastinating (by scrubbing bathrooms and sorting knitting needles)and started cleaning up the workroom. It's gotten way beyond the "pick stuff up" stage and what I really need to do is drag everything out and see what stays and what goes. I love my workspace, but my interests are so scattered. My fiber prep tools and fleeces are out there, my weaving prep tools and cones of yarn--I've made props there, models there, specialized boxes for carrying hawks and owls (and their ankle bands and leashes), I've sewn wedding dresses and costumes, done dyeing---which means I have a *lot* of stuff!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know what you mean, spin. We spend half our lives acquiring stuff, then the other half trying to get rid of it before we die:jol:


----------



## spinwitch

Yep. We don't have kids ourselves, but we've told the niece and nephew "the good news is that you get everything of ours when we die. The bad news is that you get *everything*'


----------



## Hairazor

Every year Iowa has the week long Ragbrai (Register's annual great bicycle ride across Iowa). The route is different every year and every town wants it to come through because it brings literally thousands of people, and their money, through and the lucky towns that are an overnight stop, well yahoo. It always begins with a town on the Missouri River and ends with a town on the Mississippi River. We are the overnight stop for Wed. this year. In our infinite wisdom we have a Logo and you can buy T-shirts with it emblazoned across the front.

RAGBRAI17_logo250

Like my daughter said, "Not on my chest!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha!


----------



## Headless

hahahaha I'm not sure I would want to wear it on a T-Shirt either!


----------



## Headless

Best birthday gift ever - boss resigned!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Woo hoo!:googly:

Hoping to have everything removed from my Photobucket account soon and relinked (as much as possible) here so I can close that account. It's taking some time and I won't be able to find every picture post I made, but I'll be happy if I get most of them replaced.

Fingers crossed that Flickr won't go the same route, or if they do, they take heed of all the ire Photobucket has incurred and propose reasonable fees for the privilege of third party hosting.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Headless on the unexpected gift!!

Flickr is part of Yahoo so maybe better expectations


----------



## Lizzyborden

Headless said:


> That's it - in future I shall not eat, drink or go out - I am saving every penny to take a trip to the USA and attend a Stolloween Mache Class. That is all.


You know he does offer online classes as well. Otherwise I'd still be saving pennies to get to Michigan.


----------



## RoxyBlue

All alone here. Time to set up a trap for Goblin:devil:


----------



## Hairazor

^ Bwahahaha


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> All alone here. Time to set up a trap for Goblin:devil:


You instigator! :lolkin: :googly:


----------



## Headless

Lizzyborden said:


> You know he does offer online classes as well. Otherwise I'd still be saving pennies to get to Michigan.


OMG why did I not know this????????????



RoxyBlue said:


> All alone here. Time to set up a trap for Goblin:devil:


hahahahahahahaha .......... errrrrrrrrrr............. hu hum (clears throat)...... ROXY........ Bad Roxy............ giggle snort........


----------



## RoxyBlue

^:googly:

We've had cooler temps the past couple of days, and it's like fall in July. I love being able to open the windows in the middle of summer and actually have pleasant air coming in.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^I'm jealous! We are in the triple temps today. I can't hardly get out while it's this hot out. I have to wait for the sun to go down before I can go anywhere!


----------



## Hairazor

We live in a house next to a corner house. Last night we saw lots of flashing lights which turned out to be police cars on 3 sides of the house and some across the street at the gas station. Found out this morning there had been an armed robbery at the house next door. Scary.


----------



## Headless

A wee bit too close Hairazor. I remember years ago while I was living in Melbourne when my daughter was just a baby we woke up at about 3am one Christmas morning disturbed by noise and lights. There were torch lights in our front yard. On going to the door we found three police officers carrying not only torches but guns. Apparently a man had attacked his partner with a meat cleaver when she called the police to attend an already escalating family violence incident. He took off when the police arrived THROUGH OUT PROPERTY.... Our place backed on to an open space reserve that was quite large and heavily treed. I didn't get much sleep that night I can tell you.


----------



## Goblin

I was told I speak too low since I had the stroke. I told them (her) wait till they have one and see how they do! Actually I think they (she) are just afraid to admit they (she) have problems hearing. Think it'll make them (she) sound old. I can talk to other people and they hear every word I say.

Right now, I am watching the original House on Haunted Hill. I've seen it a
thousand times. It's my favorite spooky movie, especially on Halloween.

Speaking of ghosts........Time for........

"Forum on Haunted Hill!"

with your host.......The Ghost of Vincent Price!

Muhahahahaha!:devil:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spooky1 said:


> Over 120 members have been on the forum in the last 3 or 4 day, and only 13 have voted in the prop contest. Are folk unaware or just don't care?  Voting is still open until Monday afternoon, so there's still time!


 how do you vote on an app?


----------



## Lord Homicide

I just logged in the HF through my web browser and I totally see what y'all are talking about now with the ads on this site since Dave sold it (I'm guessing he sold it). The American Red Cross doesn't really go with Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Yes, Dave sold it. He struggled with the decision for a long time, but felt it was a matter of sell or shut down. Sadly, the current management does not have his love of Halloween, and it shows in the ads being sold here. We understand the need for selling ad space to keep a web site going and we did push for finding Halloween/haunt vendors because their ads would be relevant and of interest to members. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Headless

I don't think they'll be getting many click-through's - wonder what will happen then.......

DANG HF - I hit my HF shortcut and a completely new window came up - then I realised somehow I'd been logged out. First time I think in about two years! Good thing I saved my password LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

^What, you stay logged on permanently?:googly:

Looking forward to a three day weekend for both Spooky1 and myself (I always get three day weekends; he gets every other week three day weekends). We have the Big Lots dragon to put together, and we'll be considering how to personalize him with corpsing or something.


----------



## Hairazor

I just took a big step and committed to throw a Halloween Party for the Library staff, family and close friends. Better get cracking on plans.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hairazor said:


> I just took a big step and committed to throw a Halloween Party for the Library staff, family and close friends. Better get cracking on plans.


Good luck! A perk of being a member on here is that you'll have no shortage of ideas and tips and brains to pick! You can do this!:lolkin:


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> ^What, you stay logged on permanently?:googly:


Doesn't everyone?????????  

Good luck with the party plans Hairazor! I love my annual party. It's grown so much each year that we've done it. This year is going to be huge given it's our last one here before we move - that's if we ever find somewhere TO move to.


----------



## Spooky1

Our local Verizon has MeTV again! We can finally watch Svengoolie again!


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 said:


> Our local Verizon has MeTV again! We can finally watch Svengoolie again!


They also show 2 episodes of the Outer Limits (original series) from 1-3 am.


----------



## Goblin

My younger brother, Rickey turned 62 Thursday. He is the youngest of the 8
kids. He's officially retired as of September. He'd rather be working but nobody
will hire anyone his age. I shudder to think what might have happened if he
hadn't been there when I had the stroke. The doctors told me I survived because
he got me help right away. The two of us worked and took care ofmomma.
He worked 3rd shift and took care of momma during the day. I worked during the 
day and took care of her at night.

One of the grocery stores we went to Friday has already put out it's Halloween candy! :jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

Hairazor said:


> I just took a big step and committed to throw a Halloween Party for the Library staff, family and close friends. Better get cracking on plans.


:jol:Yay! Sounds FUN! Any ideas for a theme yet?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hairazor said:


> I just took a big step and committed to throw a Halloween Party for the Library staff, family and close friends. Better get cracking on plans.


Oh Hairazor that sounds Fun! You must be just about exploding with ideas. Are you going to have a costume contest? Is the Library sponsoring the party or is it your private party? I wasn't sure but either way I think you'll have a blast putting it together and the lucky guests will have a great time!


----------



## Hairazor

Skeleton theme. My party. I did one about 5 years ago and since then everyone asks me around Halloween if I am going to do another. It will be in the meeting room at the Library on the Sat. before Halloween after close. All staff and their families/special someone will be invited. Everyone brings snackie things to share. Costume optional but prize for favorite by vote. Games, one is going to utilize the Library proper in a bit of a scavenger hunt--they will get quotes and have to find the corresponding books. Sooo many things to get ready, ahhhhh! The one thing finalized is booking the meeting room for the days of and before (to set up) and after (to tear down).


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the idea of a scavenger hunt based on book quotes!


----------



## Goblin

I got the bill for my visit to Duke on July 7th today. They charged 225.00 but by the
tim medicare paid their part and the adjustments all I was charged was 20.17! It must 
be a mistake........they never charge under 3000! Lol

Last week it was in th 90's. This week it's in the 70's and 80's. It's still summer ain't it?

all alone and feeling mischievous again! What shall I do this time? Huge piles of
glitter with big wind machines set to come on when the door's opened! Ever
been in a glitter hurricane? 

Oh yeah, watch out for the pie-throwing monkeys!:devil:


----------



## Headless

Licked my lips as I came in the door and look what happened!










Plus there were a bunch of monkeys sitting eating plates of whipped cream????????????

Goblin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could be worse, Headless.










:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Headless, Roxy you guys make me laugh (we all know Goblin makes us laugh)


----------



## Hairazor

Just got my mail, Grandin Road Catalog, that's what I call mighty fine reading material


----------



## Headless

Pfffft on Grandin Road for deciding years ago not to post to Australia.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Maybe their traveling sales people are afraid of this creature:


----------



## Goblin

Just in case you were wondering........

Zombies make terrible square dance partners!


----------



## randomr8

spinwitch said:


> Yep. We don't have kids ourselves, but we've told the niece and nephew "the good news is that you get everything of ours when we die. The bad news is that you get *everything*'


We're trying to get rid of my mother in law's stuff. Then read this article : https://www.forbes.com/sites/nextavenue/2017/02/12/sorry-nobody-wants-your-parents-stuff/#3bbfb10b24ed


----------



## RoxyBlue

I want to know why Goblin is square dancing with zombies....:googly:

random, we went through the clean out process in my in-laws' house after Spooky1's mom passed a few years ago. Some things we kept, but the vast majority was handled as appropriate - auction house for valuable artwork and furniture, donations of usable items to charities, runs to the dump for anything deemed trash, and hauling off of the remainder by a junk dealer who took anything he thought he could sell. It was a lengthy process because my in-laws liked to keep things

Having gone through that, I now see the value of downsizing before you have to downsize so as not to leave it for someone else to downsize after you're gone. I'm grateful that my mom decided to move into an apartment about a year after my dad died. My family was able to help her sort through items in the house and pass on or get rid of anything that would not be going to the apartment. She is now surrounded with only the items that are most precious to her and is freer of the burden of owning "things" that have to be dealt with.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Maybe their traveling sales people are afraid of this creature:


Well hmmm errrr yes there are those.......



Goblin said:


> Just in case you were wondering........
> 
> Zombies make terrible square dance partners!





RoxyBlue said:


> I want to know why Goblin is square dancing with zombies....:googly:


That thought crossed my mind as well Roxy.

No problem with dealing with my mum's stuff. She has absolutely no emotional connection to anything. When my dad passed she had given away his stuff before she even asked me if there was anything I wanted to keep. I can tell you I was a little peeved as I am emotionally connected to stuff. When she gave away his favourite guitar I could have cried. He used to teach guitar and played a lot. Thankfully the person who got it is a long time friend of the family and has left the guitar to my daughter in his will.


----------



## spinwitch

My folks were the same way. On one hand, it did make things simpler, because after Mom died and Dad moved (voluntarily) to a nursing home it only took us one weekend to go through their stuff. On the other hand, there were some things that I might have liked to keep--like she threw away all of our baby and childhood pictures.


----------



## scareme

Whew! It's been some summer. Just got back from our vacation this year to that travel mecca for the cool people. That's right, two weeks in Iowa. Sorry I didn't get to buzz by you Hairazor, we came up from the south this time. We haven't had a family reunion in over five years. After this one it might be ten years next time. We had a good time, there were the usual if they're coming then we aren't and the they aren't speaking. The picnic was pretty normal but when everyone went back to their homes, hotels, that's when the excitement started. Two separate fist fights, one car "borrowed" for the rest of the weekend, two families checked out early, two in our party crashing a wedding reception and being invited back for gift opening the next morning, two crashing the Linda's conga line and not finding the couple until four hours later, (a convention for anyone named Linda, 140 Lindas showed up. The couple tried to pass for Lindas, but they were men), I don't know how many family members getting drunk and vowing to never speak to each other again. And to top off the night, two heart attacks. Well not both that night, one the Sunday afternoon the next day. But they are both OK. One had a stint put in in Iowa City, and the other one got to go home. Someone said we should do it again next year. I'll have to check my insurance policy first. Rick and I did an AIRB&B and ended up getting a industrial loft in and old saw mill that has been rehabbed. Great apartments, bars, restaurants, with a panoramic view of the Mississippi River. My nephew told my sister if she would get him an apartment there he would move back from Phoenix to Dubuque. Damn, I need a vacation now to rest up form this vacation. Home in time for a week of Dr appts. Next Tue foot surgery again. Left foot again. CT scan showed it's still not healed. Next Feb it will be two years since I broke that foot. If it still hasn't healed I'm throwing the break a two year old Birthday party. Maybe I'll invite all my relatives down for it. If any of you want in let me know. Bring your own bail money.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Sounds ever so much fun. I always miss out.

And Dang that foot!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, you tell the best and most entertaining stories about your family Sorry to hear the foot is still an issue. Maybe you could get it replaced with a steampunky mechanical contraption and then tell everyone you're in the process of being absorbed by the Borg.


----------



## DandyBrit

Family get togethers are ALWAYS eventful.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We are having lovely fall weather today - cool, clear, and breezy. We opened up all the windows in the house after we got back from walking the dog. Being able to comfortably air out the house in August is a bonus.


----------



## Headless

Oh Scareme - your family stories make me grateful that my mother was an only child, I'm an only child and my daughter is an only child. My mother never really got along with my father's family either so we have never been close to any of them. 

I had a wonderful day yesterday with my daughter. She had purchased me a massage for my birthday a couple of weeks ago. She took me to lunch at the place where they have booked in for their wedding in November and then we did a bit of shopping to get the final things for her wedding invitations before going to the spa for the massage. Never had one before but wow it was amazing. It was a little painful (the girl said to me afterwards "you were a little tense". Tell me about it. No stress free life here honey!


----------



## Goblin

I have something special to share with you. I am member here and on Halloween Forum. 
Tonight on Halloween Forum I hit 100,000 posts! It
took me 12 years to do it. I said when I did it I was gonna retire. I have
thought about it a lot since the stroke and haven't really decided yet. 
Part of me does part of me doesn't. What do you think? Should I retire or fight on?

I have set a goal for those who come after me. To break my record. 


In other news, Marilyn Monroe passed away 55 years ago today!


----------



## DandyBrit

Goblin said:


> I have something special to share with you. I am member here and on Halloween Forum.
> Tonight on Halloween Forum I hit 100,000 posts! It
> took me 12 years to do it. I said when I did it I was gonna retire. I have
> thought about it a lot since the stroke and haven't really decided yet.
> Part of me does part of me doesn't. What do you think? Should I retire or fight on?
> 
> I have set a goal for those who come after me. To break my record.
> 
> In other news, Marilyn Monroe passed away 55 years ago today!


Don't you dare retire Goblin! The forum just wouldn't be the same if you weren't here to cause mayhem.


----------



## spinwitch

You can retire when you hit 100,000 posts on *this* forum!


----------



## Hairazor

Why retire, Goblin? We'd miss you a lot. Besides, you've got a bit to go to hit that mark here!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I thought you were already retired:googly:

You can retire from the other forum. People are nicer over here:devil:


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> We are having lovely fall weather today - cool, clear, and breezy. We opened up all the windows in the house after we got back from walking the dog. Being able to comfortably air out the house in August is a bonus.


Don't get too comfy. We hit 101 here this afternoon then went down to 70 sharply. Ominous clouds to the north drove us inside. 6" of rain in a couple of hours. Lol. Lightning struck the neighbor's yard down the road. Blew out the irrigation controller. Crazy. 


Goblin said:


> I have something special to share with you. I am member here and on Halloween Forum. Tonight on Halloween Forum I hit 100,000 posts! It took me 12 years to do it. I said when I did it I was gonna retire. I have thought about it a lot since the stroke and haven't really decided yet. Part of me does part of me doesn't. What do you think? Should I retire or fight on? I have set a goal for those who come after me. To break my record.  In other news, Marilyn Monroe passed away 55 years ago today!


Why give up?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Dang, P5! That sounds like my family. From what my cousin Carl told me, there hasn't been a family reunion since before I was born. My grandmother (who's long passed away) got into it with another family member and that was it for reunions. 

ION: It's the waiting game for me as School begins later this month. I can't wait to do some Back To School shopping and to finally get my used power chair from the Pawn Shop. (I was denied for one by the insurance company and had to find one on my own.) I have PolyNeuropathy as well as muscle weakness (Thanks to my type 2 diabetes) and this chair will help me get around better and i won't have to worry about my knees and legs giving out and I'll be able to get around better without fear of falling over!


----------



## Headless

spinwitch said:


> You can retire when you hit 100,000 posts on *this* forum!





RoxyBlue said:


> .......You can retire from the other forum. People are nicer over here:devil:


WHAT THEY SAID................

11 Days until a month of vacation time........... sigh


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Woke up to big thunderstorms. Yay!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No thunderstorms here, but we've had steady rain since late morning. Our lawn is looking lush, which is not typical for August.

This is a cute story about a 9-year-old who applied for the position of planetary protection officer at NASA:

https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/07/a-9-year-old-applied-to-be-earths-planetary-protection-officer.html


----------



## Goblin

I read all the posts when I had the stroke on both forums. I read all the birthday posts 
on both forums. I started a birthday thread on Halloween
Forum. Some said it was to build up my post count......truth is....your
family and friends will naturally wish you a Happy Birthday, but I felt it
would mean a lot more if a complete stranger wishes you Happy Birthday.
Everything I read helped me to reach my decision........

I have been posting om Halloween Forum for 12 years and 8 years here.
All together I have done 138,407 posts! Since the stroke it hasn't been easy
cause my brain and my fingers don't want to work together sometimes. You
may have noticed it. Thing is. posting has become a part of me over the past
12 years.....even if I retire I would miss it and come back. I do not think I'll
have another 12 years left but I've decided to keep on posting till the Grim
Reaper finally comes for me! I will be on both forums till the day I die and for
several weeks there after! In fact, when the forum breaks down after I'm
gone that will just be me being mischievous!

Besides....what will I do with the 20 tons
of glitter and WHO will take care of the winged monkeys?


----------



## Headless

Well there is the glitter and monkeys to consider - but honestly Goblin I would think that posting is going to keep your eyes, brain and fingers moving in a good way. You know the old saying - Use it or Lose it.


----------



## DandyBrit

Goblin - next target for you is a MILLION posts. That should keep you coming back here for at least a short time shouldn't it?


----------



## Headless

^^^^^ Love it ^^^^^


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 8 is Sneak Some Zucchini Onto Your Neighbor's Porch Day. I hope someone in our neighborhood does that for us, because we eat a lot of zucchini and ours aren't ready to harvest yet.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

You better not leave Gobby, or I will lure all your flying monkeys to my side! With your army and my army, I'll be able to finally take over the world!
*insert evil laugh*


----------



## Hairazor

I'm with Headless, Goblin, "Use it or loose it"


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> I'm with Headless, Goblin, "Use it or loose it"


Loose it? 

My stroke doctor told just about the same thing about the games. Problem
I when you think 6 and type 8. lol. Or every other word has a D in it. It's not 
supposed to.......it just does. lol


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> August 8 is Sneak Some Zucchini Onto Your Neighbor's Porch Day. I hope someone in our neighborhood does that for us, because we eat a lot of zucchini and ours aren't ready to harvest yet.


My winged monkeys just loveeeeeee Zucchini.........especially with chocolate
sauce! 

Augut 8 is also International Cat Day too.


----------



## Goblin

Dark Angel 27 said:


> You better not leave Gobby, or I will lure all your flying monkeys to my side! With your army and my army, I'll be able to finally take over the world!
> *insert evil laugh*


Unfortunately, my monkeys obey nobody else but ME! :devil:

MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Now THAT"S an evil laugh!


----------



## Goblin

DandyBrit said:


> Goblin - next target for you is a MILLION posts. That should keep you coming back here for at least a short time shouldn't it?


I'd probably have to come back and finish it after I'm dead and gone! 
Make sure you leave the porch light on!

Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! and Ha!


----------



## Goblin

Where did the summer go? It was raining today and 68 degrees! The leaves on the tree outside my bedroom
have already changed from green to yellow and when I looked out the window it looked like fall of the year! 
Yellow leaves by the dozens were blowing in the wind!


----------



## scareme

Gobby, glad to hear you will not be denying the pleasure of your company. You know you would miss us to much. We are family now.

And you meand to sayd every dother word doesn't have da D in dit? Comed on, youd kidding us, wridght?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Forum has been slow and glitchy the past couple of days. Goblin's birthday monkey posted four happy birthday threads to Dark Angel this morning:devil:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

scareme said:


> Whew! It's been some summer. Just got back from our vacation this year to that travel mecca for the cool people. That's right, two weeks in Iowa. Sorry I didn't get to buzz by you Hairazor, we came up from the south this time. We haven't had a family reunion in over five years. After this one it might be ten years next time. We had a good time, there were the usual if they're coming then we aren't and the they aren't speaking. The picnic was pretty normal but when everyone went back to their homes, hotels, that's when the excitement started. Two separate fist fights, one car "borrowed" for the rest of the weekend, two families checked out early, two in our party crashing a wedding reception and being invited back for gift opening the next morning, two crashing the Linda's conga line and not finding the couple until four hours later, (a convention for anyone named Linda, 140 Lindas showed up. The couple tried to pass for Lindas, but they were men), I don't know how many family members getting drunk and vowing to never speak to each other again. And to top off the night, two heart attacks. Well not both that night, one the Sunday afternoon the next day. But they are both OK. One had a stint put in in Iowa City, and the other one got to go home. Someone said we should do it again next year. I'll have to check my insurance policy first. Rick and I did an AIRB&B and ended up getting a industrial loft in and old saw mill that has been rehabbed. Great apartments, bars, restaurants, with a panoramic view of the Mississippi River. My nephew told my sister if she would get him an apartment there he would move back from Phoenix to Dubuque. Damn, I need a vacation now to rest up form this vacation. Home in time for a week of Dr appts. Next Tue foot surgery again. Left foot again. CT scan showed it's still not healed. Next Feb it will be two years since I broke that foot. If it still hasn't healed I'm throwing the break a two year old Birthday party. Maybe I'll invite all my relatives down for it. If any of you want in let me know. Bring your own bail money.


At the risk of sounding like a nut your family reunion sounded kind of appealing to me (except for the heart attacks, I am very glad they are both OK). Maybe because I don't really know any of my relatives. The first time I met some of them was when they attended my Mother's funeral. That Linda convention business made me laugh and your Airbnb sounded fantastic (maybe your sister could hook me up too )!

Scareme I'm sorry that you have to go through foot surgery again and I'll be praying that this one is successful and that your foot heals properly!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> This is a cute story about a 9-year-old who applied for the position of planetary protection officer at NASA:
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/07/a-9-year-old-applied-to-be-earths-planetary-protection-officer.html


That was very cute. I loved that he listed his sister calling him an alien as a job qualification. Cool job too, I bet he ends up working for NASA some day.



RoxyBlue said:


> August 8 is Sneak Some Zucchini Onto Your Neighbor's Porch Day. I hope someone in our neighborhood does that for us, because we eat a lot of zucchini and ours aren't ready to harvest yet.


I haven't had a neighbor sneak any zucchini onto my porch since I was a kid. I keep hoping though. Never enough zucchini pancakes, zucchini bread, zucchini fritters (topped with garlic sour cream yum), stuffed zucchini etc. I just haven't had any luck growing vegetables in FL.


----------



## spinwitch

Same here--we do great with tomatoes, eggplant, greens, peppers (tons of peppers), beans--but can never get zucchini. Big beautiful plants, tons of blossoms--all male blossoms--and then the plant dies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

This is the variety of zucchini we're experimenting with this year ("experimenting" because Spooky1 planted the seeds in a big flower pot rather than in mounds):

https://www.botanicalinterests.com/...mmer-Emerald-Delight-Zucchini-Seeds/filter:85

So far we have two little zucchinis on the plant.


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> August 8 is Sneak Some Zucchini Onto Your Neighbor's Porch Day. I hope someone in our neighborhood does that for us, because we eat a lot of zucchini and ours aren't ready to harvest yet.


I've been doing that, except with 'maters, since the beginning of July. We say it must be the tomato fairies. No pitch forks and torches yet.


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> Gobby, glad to hear you will not be denying the pleasure of your company. You know you would miss us to much. We are family now.
> 
> And you meand to sayd every dother word doesn't have da D in dit? Comed on, youd kidding us, wridght?


Not enough D's. 
It takes me sometimes as long to correct a post as it did to write it!

sorry about the surgery. I don't even want to have it once in my life, more or less twice.
I did when I had the appendectomy.......it didn't heal right and they had to do it again!


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Forum has been slow and glitchy the past couple of days. Goblin's birthday monkey posted four happy birthday threads to Dark Angel this morning:devil:


Stupid monkey! I told him to stop pulling that lever!


----------



## Headless

hahahahahaha stupid monkey!

I was all set to take four weeks vacation and then life happened........ $1200 car repair bill, $800 power bill and then today $900 vet bill. Bye bye holiday money....... So I decided to cut back to only two weeks vacation and save the other two until we can actually afford to go somewhere. Sigh.


----------



## RoxyBlue

More double posts and multiple threads yesterday and this morning. That stupid monkey is starting to jinx everyone, not just Goblin:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Forum has been slow and glitchy the past couple of days. Goblin's birthday monkey posted four happy birthday threads to Dark Angel this morning:devil:


:lolkin: Hey, I'm not complaining! :lolkin:

ION: I woke up this morning with the urge to start build a prop. Sadly, I have a much smaller space (The back Porch) but I can't stop thinking about it. I've been on a Disney Gargoyles binge and I suddenly really want to build a replica of Bronx, their gargoyle pet. 









After the move, there are tons of packaging material to use.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go for it, DA! That's a great idea for a prop.


----------



## Lord Homicide

My great aunt could grow zucchini and yellow squash the size of baseball bats. The quality to cook the vegetable goes down at a certain point of its size. I kind of regret that I never asked her how she did it.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Headless said:


> hahahahahaha stupid monkey!
> 
> I was all set to take four weeks vacation and then life happened........ $1200 car repair bill, $800 power bill and then today $900 vet bill. Bye bye holiday money....... So I decided to cut back to only two weeks vacation and save the other two until we can actually afford to go somewhere. Sigh.


*DOUBLE POST GLITCH*

How in the hell is your electric bill $800?? Did you move into a chateau?


----------



## Headless

hahahaha Well at least I know now LH that I couldn't afford the power for one of those even if I wanted one!

Our power bill used to be about $540 a quarter so I don't know what's up with this one. We've put in a complaint to the company about it but I doubt we'll get anywhere with it. Apparently a lot of people have been getting elevated bills lately so we may just have to start being more disciplined about turning things off at the wall when they aren't in use.


----------



## Evil Queen

So your power bills are quarterly? We receive a bill every month.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's Friday!


----------



## Hairazor

I'd say that ^ about sums it up


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Yep and also reminded me I wanted to catch up on the Planet of the Apes reboot.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I went outside this morning and my Dogwood tree that "becomes" my Halloween tree is already starting to change her colors. See the other Dogwood to the left of her? She is still very green. She does this every year.
Halloween tree changing colors by Jana Snipes, on Flickr
That's my neighbor in the far left corner, walking her little dog LuLu....so cute!


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't it interesting how trees change at their own pace even if they are the same type


----------



## RoxyBlue

She must want to get a head start on Halloween decorating


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I know Jan, it's funny how all the other trees around are green as grass! My tree did the same exact thing last year, she started changing this same time and she made such a splendid Halloween Tree! And Roxy, she is not the only one that wants an early start, I want to get started early myself this year. I have 20 or so more pumpkins to add this year and all of them must have a face carved. Plus I have to get more strands of lights for the new pumpkins, and more orange bulbs.... Halloween is on a Tuesday this year, so I think I will take off the Monday before as well as Halloween day. There is so much to do to prepare for All Hallow's Eve!


----------



## scareme

You should take the 30th and 31st off. And Nov 1st because you have to spend a day to recuperate. Halloween needs to be a national holiday where everyone is off work. 

I had foot surgery on Tuesday. The bone has still not healed. Dr took out the pin he put in in January. He took bone marrow from my heal, mixed it with cadaver paste and covered the bone. This time he screwed a metal plate on the bone. I hope I'm getting it done early enough that I'll be up and running by Halloween. This is the fifth time I've had cadaver paste used. I'm going to turn Cybill pretty soon.


----------



## Hairazor

Luck ^


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good luck scareme!! Positive thoughts and prayers for you that this time the bone heals properly and you never have to go through this again!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing like a trip to the vet for the annual checkup and vaccinations to help separate your wallet from about 500 hard-earned dollars:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Forum iss toooo slowwww tooooo modddderrrrrate


----------



## Headless

People went and got a life without us Haunti. Rude buggers!


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Nothing like a trip to the vet for the annual checkup and vaccinations to help separate your wallet from about 500 hard-earned dollars:googly:


Can't afford a regular human doctor like the rest of us?


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I know Jan, it's funny how all the other trees around are green as grass! My tree did the same exact thing last year, she started changing this same time and she made such a splendid Halloween Tree! And Roxy, she is not the only one that wants an early start, I want to get started early myself this year. I have 20 or so more pumpkins to add this year and all of them must have a face carved. Plus I have to get more strands of lights for the new pumpkins, and more orange bulbs.... Halloween is on a Tuesday this year, so I think I will take off the Monday before as well as Halloween day. There is so much to do to prepare for All Hallow's Eve!


I'm gonna start the weekend before Halloween


----------



## Goblin

I heard that in the spring the sap runs up in the tree and the leavss are green In the fall
and winter it runs back down and the leaves change color and eventually die and fall off.
In some trees the sap moves a different rates that is why one tree's leaves changes while
another one doesn't.

Speaking of Fall.....tt's just 6 weeks away. Labor Day is 3 weeks away.

M&Ms are gonna come out with a new flavor this fall.........white pumpkin pie


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> Nothing like a trip to the vet for the annual checkup and vaccinations to help separate your wallet from about 500 hard-earned dollars:googly:


:jol:^So true Roxy!!! Now multiply that times three, that is my situation. And then right after two of them had their yearly checkups, the news came down about that horrible Canine Influenza that has killed a few dogs in NC, so add $50 more per dog for the preventative shot, plus four trips each to the vet for the first shot and then again for the booster. :googly:
Lots of people aren't getting the shot for their dogs, but my dogs go to day play a few times a month and they come in contact with lots of different dogs. I can't chance it. If they contract the flu, it can mean lots more costly trips to the vet and possibly pneumonia. I'll pay for the peach of mind preventative shot and not play roulette.


----------



## Spooky1

Yup, Abby got her 1st flu shot. She'll need to go back in a month. It's required by many kennels if you want to board your dog. She also got a bottle of joint supplements since she apparently has loose hip joints.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Is there something in the water? It's about time to take Jack in for his shots and yearly check-up as well! Thankfully, I was blessed with a low key dog, and I doubt he'll give the vets any trouble. *crossing fingers and knocking on wood* 

Just two weeks till school starts! I never thought I'd say this, but I'm actually excited to get the school year started!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> Forum iss toooo slowwww tooooo modddderrrrrate


So glad it wasn't just me. For about an hour or two, I couldn't get to this website!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's definitely not just you, DA. The slowdown is creating all kinds of problems for everyone. I'd like to blame it on Goblin's evil machinations, but he may actually be innocent...for a change:devil::googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Imagine that! An innocent Goblin!!! :eekin:


----------



## Lord Homicide

So, my cant-sleep-right-now state of mind always leads on an interesting journey through the Internet. Hopped on the forum, jumped into the games section and was going to reply to Goblin's "Unlikely Scenes" post. Trying to figure out what a "Mandavian Warehouse" was made me think maybe he meant "Mordavian Warehouse" perhaps...? Regardless, I searched Mordavia on google and completely forgot it was the name of the town in my favorite action-adventure game series, Quest for Glory 4. Below that link was a Wikipedia article on The Republic of Mordavia - cool. I start reading and who would have ever thought Mordavia, along with some other neighbors, produce some of the best modern day race walkers. Interesting.


----------



## Goblin

No.....I meant Mandavian. I made it up.

I noticded the other night that the forum hesitated when I tried to post and
was slowing down. It was causing double posts. I have a bad feeling that it
has something to do with all thed advertisements.....someone has slipped a virus in them. It's happened before.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Considering the quality of ads sold here, it wouldn't surprise me if something evil slipped in:devil: Historically, when the forum got glitchy, Zombie-F would reboot the server and that usually fixed it. The current owners are not where they should be when it comes to keeping up with issues here, even when notified that there is a problem to address.

Spooky1 and I are about to go replace a light fixture in the basement. If the power suddenly goes out here, it's not our fault...really:googly:


----------



## randomr8

Apologies if someone else posted these. I can see my HOA having a fit over these...

https://revenantfx.com/index.php/product-tag/horror-gnome/


----------



## randomr8

Hauntiholik said:


> Forum iss toooo slowwww tooooo modddderrrrrate


Nope. I'm staying in here where things seem normal.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hauntiholik said:


> Forum iss toooo slowwww tooooo modddderrrrrate


----------



## bobzilla

Really sad, Roxy 
These issues have scared away several members here that I know.



RoxyBlue said:


> Considering the quality of ads sold here, it wouldn't surprise me if something evil slipped in:devil: Historically, when the forum got glitchy, Zombie-F would reboot the server and that usually fixed it. The current owners are not where they should be when it comes to keeping up with issues here, even when notified that there is a problem to address.
> 
> Spooky1 and I are about to go replace a light fixture in the basement. If the power suddenly goes out here, it's not our fault...really:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, it's raining....again!:jol:

The light fixture and three way switch were successfully replaced yesterday without electrocuting anyone. Spooky1 also replaced the old cool white fluorescent bulbs with daylight ones. Now it's as if the sun has moved into our basement - great for prop building, not so good for obscuring the clutter that needs to be addressed.


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, it's raining....again!:jol:
> 
> The light fixture and three way switch were successfully replaced yesterday without electrocuting anyone. Spooky1 also replaced the old cool white fluorescent bulbs with daylight ones. Now it's as if the sun has moved into our basement - great for prop building, not so good for obscuring the clutter that needs to be addressed.


the daylight tubes have always been brighter thaan the cool white. We ued them in the shop all the time. I changed the ballast in the one in the 
basement. I had to get my boss to show me how to do it. He was an electrician. It was easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## Headless

Countdown is on - just two more days and I'm on leave for 2 weeks. YAY. I really do need to write a list of the stuff I have to get done - so I actually do it!

At the moment I'm coming home from work each day and having to bath our dog Kitty in a special anti bacterial shampoo. Yes every day! She isn't impressed and neither am I but we have to try to clear up this thing she has going on with her skin.


----------



## Goblin

Did you say you'll leave for 2 weeks? 

Elvis passed away 40 years ago yesterday. My Older brother, Ronnie was in
the army with him. He use to check in the big trucks Elvis drove. Then in 
April 1972 eight of us went to see him in concert at The Greensboro Coloseum. The
man gave a great show.


----------



## Headless

Cheeky Goblin LOL - no you are stuck with me.

Awww I still remember waking up to the sad news that Elvis was no longer with us. 40 years ago - it's hard to believe.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hot muggy weather is back - who thought that was a good idea?:googly:

I remember when Elvis would be on TV performing and the cameras would not show him below the waist because his hip swiveling was considered too risque for public television. It would be thought tame by today's standards:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Hot muggy weather is back - who thought that was a good idea?:googly: I remember when Elvis would be on TV performing and the cameras would not show him below the waist because his hip swiveling was considered too risque for public television. It would be thought tame by today's standards:jol:


 at least the entertainment industry had some couth back then. It's so trashy now


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> I remember when Elvis would be on TV performing and the cameras would not show him below the waist because his hip swiveling was considered too risque for public television. It would be thought tame by today's standards:jol:


And look at what they allow now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

For those of you who want to watch the eclipse without burning out your retina, NASA is offering a live stream:

https://eclipse2017.nasa.gov/eclipse-live-stream

You can also make a pinhole viewer - we did this as kids in grade school:

https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/edu/learn/project/how-to-make-a-pinhole-camera/


----------



## Headless

Shhhhhhh - hear that???? It's the sound of 2 weeks vacation...... made it!
{sigh}


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> For those of you who want to watch the eclipse without burning out your retina, NASA is offering a live stream:
> 
> https://eclipse2017.nasa.gov/eclipse-live-stream
> 
> You can also make a pinhole viewer - we did this as kids in grade school:
> 
> https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/edu/learn/project/how-to-make-a-pinhole-camera/


Or you can get you a pair of welding goggles. We used them in fhe shop to watch a solar eclipse once. 
You can probably get them at a hardware store.

Family Dollar has their Halloween stuff out now.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Goblin said:


> Or you can get you a pair of welding goggles. We used them in fhe shop to watch a solar eclipse once. You can probably get them at a hardware store. Family Dollar has their Halloween stuff out now.


 harbor freight


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:My mother-in-law is all jazzed about the eclipse. She ordered some "NASA" approved glasses to watch the eclipse for us. She has been dinging me about verifying that they are the right ones....over and over. I told her I was pretty sure they were the good glasses. She is worried because she read that there are a lot of "imposter" glasses out there..... I told her I think we'll be okay, they have all the correct numbers on them so I think we will be fine...or we would be three blind mice....(but it was really funny because I sent her a message that had three mice with dark glasses on and canes) She didn't laugh.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:Has anyone else noticed that the site is slow as mortal itch now? When I send a PM, it takes forever and then it sends three of four of the same message. When I post, it has to think about it FOREVER. It isn't my device because it's like that on three different computers, my laptop and my phone. Makes popping in to post a message a real time investment. In other words, it kind of sucks.


----------



## Lord Homicide

I agree but I'll say it really sucks now.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

This is an odd little thing that caught my attention when I was checking the weather forecast this morning: for the past 30 years, in Sarasota, it has rained 30 out of 30 times on August 19th. Today only has 10% precipitation and I forgot all about it but I just heard thunder and now I hope it rains just to keep the streak going.


----------



## Headless

Pumpkin5 said:


> :undecidekin:Has anyone else noticed that the site is slow as mortal itch now? When I send a PM, it takes forever and then it sends three of four of the same message. When I post, it has to think about it FOREVER. It isn't my device because it's like that on three different computers, my laptop and my phone. Makes popping in to post a message a real time investment. In other words, it kind of sucks.


Ahhhh yes it does - I was wondering if it was my computer/connection but obviously not.



PrettyGhoul said:


> This is an odd little thing that caught my attention when I was checking the weather forecast this morning: for the past 30 years, in Sarasota, it has rained 30 out of 30 times on August 19th. Today only has 10% precipitation and I forgot all about it but I just heard thunder and now I hope it rains just to keep the streak going.


That's kind of cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rest assured, P5, it isn't just you or anyone else. The site is running slower than molasses in January. I've seen double posts and duplicate threads, and it isn't just because people are getting impatient and hitting the "post reply/thread" buttons more than once out of frustration (although some folks might be:devil. I posted a request for assistance about it in our moderator forum, but the new owners don't appear to be logging in to check on problems.

And yes, it sucks big time, because people are getting fed up and leaving the forum.


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> Rest assured, P5, it isn't just you or anyone else. The site is running slower than molasses in January. I've seen double posts and duplicate threads, and it isn't just because people are getting impatient and hitting the "post reply/thread" buttons more than once out of frustration (although some folks might be:devil. I posted a request for assistance about it in our moderator forum, but the new owners don't appear to be logging in to check on problems.
> 
> And yes, it sucks big time, because people are getting fed up and leaving the forum.


:undecidekin:I agree 100%, people are making a mass exodus. And it's because of the stupid pop up adds and molasses interfaces that slow the forum down. I know Dave did what he had to do, but dang, I'd rather pay a membership fee and have the old forum back.....I will say this....I thank the forum mods for keeping the forum going thus far....seems the new owners cannot be bothered to raise a finger to improve things. I hate to see all my forum friends leave, but I totally understand it. One day you may log on to see that P5's candle has extinguished as well.


----------



## jdubbya

Personally, I'm all but through with the forums. Halloweenforum is just a pain with all the crap threads about who bought what. There are also a lot of snarky members there whom I've grown tired of. You post something nice about a prop and it gets 300 views and only 2 replies, while someone who buys a Halloween bath towel gets 40 replies. I know some of us are also over there so if you see this and disagree or are offended, well so be it. The very day I made the decision to make this place my home base and leave the other, I log in to see Dave's announcement that he sold the forum to the same guys who own the other forum. That and the **** about photobucket just kind of cinched it for me. I have yet to get another photo hosting site but all in all I think we'll post a Haunt video of our display after Halloween and that'll be about it. I'm a member of a couple of very active groups on the book of faces and find it very satisfying. I know not everyone does FB but it's a great resource. A lot of forum members show up over there and have dropped activity on the forums. Sad but maybe a sign of the times. I've been a member here and the other place for several years but it has lost a lot of it's appeal for me. Just sayin'. And for the record, I've always maintained that this forum was home to a group of more serious and passionate haunters; Folks with a broad knowledge base and a willingness to help others with everything from technical advice to costumes to make-up. I'll pop in every now and again and hope that as the days tick by more folks post and stay involved. Guess time will tell.


----------



## Evil Queen

Since I no longer have a haunt I've been considering giving up the forum, I gave up on halloween forum a while a go. Kid at Haunters Nation is hosting Halloween related photos for members, if anyone is interested the link is in my sig line.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

This is sad to me. I've always enjoyed having friends on here, but I gotta agree with everyone. I also used to enjoy the chat room and genuinely having fun talking with everyone else and just joking around. I miss all of that!


----------



## Headless

I've not spent much time on the other forum - basically I could never get in there so I couldn't be bothered. But this forum has been completely different to any other forum I've been involved in. Considering the incredibly talented people that were on here it never came with egos or nasty people. Once or twice there were troublemakers but they were dealt with or ignored and they moved on. There has definitely been a shift and it makes me very sad to see that people are thinking of moving on. You are the very people who made the forum what it was. What worries me is if it dies - it will be shut down - and there goes all the incredible knowledge, advice, inspiration and knowhow that made it the amazing place it was to visit..........


----------



## spinwitch

Back to eclipse. On NPR I heard how you can test your glasses (because some manufacturers are putting the proper codes on there without bothering to have the certified or tested. So . . .

Put them on in a normally lighted room. You shouldn't be able to see anything. Now look at a bright light (like a flashlight) and you should see a glow but nothing bright.

The manufacturer's who are risking people's vision to make a quick buck should have their eyelids taped open and be forced to stare at the sun--if I'm feeling nice I'll let them wear their sham glasses.


----------



## jdubbya

Finally done with Photobucket. Moved all of my pics back to my computer, deleted specific albums and then deleted my account. Of course they ask why so I told them. There was also a pop up box at the top of the screen asking to take a survey so did that too. Now to re-organize pics and move them to a different pic hosting site. Not much motivation to do it but at least moving in the right direction. I hate crap like this.


----------



## Spooky1

I know some folks have been disappointed with how the forum has been lately, but don't give up. Stay active, and post. Share your props and comment on others postings. This has been a great source for how tos and haunting ideas. There are ad blockers available out there that can help limit the ads. I need to be better about viewing and commenting on posts. The forum is only as good as we make it. Hopefully we can prod the new owner to be a little more active in managing the forum.


----------



## Headless

My ad blocker is doing great work!

I certainly don't want the site to disappear. It's been an awesome part of my life for the past 6 years. I want to continue to learn and be inspired for years to come so please - everyone make an effort to get it back to where it was.


----------



## Hairazor

I try to be an optimist and stay positive, I hope everyone will hang in and see if things get better. And keep on posting, y'all


----------



## RoxyBlue

A lot of haunters have moved to Facebook, which is fine - quite a social place - but you can't bookmark a how to or find a post after it's been buried for a day the way you can do both on a forum. That's what makes it sad to see forums and blogs being bought by companies whose only interest is to find another site to load with crap ads, thereby driving members away.

I use uBlock Origin and Mozilla Firefox to view this site. It doesn't fix the current slowdown, but at least I don't have to look at ads for Russian mail order brides and dental appliances.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Admit it! This forum just wouldn't be any fun without ME! 

No matter how slow it gets! No matter how hard it gets! I will hang in there
and keep on fighting!:devil: 

Didn't get to see the ecilipse. It was cloudy!


----------



## Headless

I'll second that Goblin........

OK I give up. We planned a 4 week holiday to Alice Springs and had to change those plans due to over $3000 in bills in a month. So I decided to cut back the holiday to 2 weeks and planned a smaller trip....... those plans changed as well, and now Shane has a really bad cold and Kitty just came into season today and I'm sorry but I just don't want to spend 6 days in a caravan with Kitty & her brother Scheppi! He will drive me insane.

Look out Halloween props - here I come - 2 weeks of home holiday bliss instead!


----------



## Lord Homicide

jdubbya said:


> Personally, I'm all but through with the forums. Halloweenforum is just a pain with all the crap threads about who bought what. There are also a lot of snarky members there whom I've grown tired of. You post something nice about a prop and it gets 300 views and only 2 replies, while someone who buys a Halloween bath towel gets 40 replies. I know some of us are also over there so if you see this and disagree or are offended, well so be it.


 I'll agree 100%. That and the color scheme makes the site more difficult to view.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spooky1 said:


> I know some folks have been disappointed with how the forum has been lately, but don't give up. Stay active, and post. Share your props and comment on others postings. This has been a great source for how tos and haunting ideas. There are ad blockers available out there that can help limit the ads. I need to be better about viewing and commenting on posts. The forum is only as good as we make it. Hopefully we can prod the new owner to be a little more active in managing the forum.


Hard to get people enthusiastic when the VS rep rolled in here blowing sunshine up our asses then bails. 


Hairazor said:


> I try to be an optimist and stay positive, I hope everyone will hang in and see if things get better. And keep on posting, y'all


See above. 


RoxyBlue said:


> ....at least I don't have to look at ads for Russian mail order brides...


Those are the ads I look forward too!


Headless said:


> ... holiday to Alice Springs and


 I always thought Alice springs was the name of a chicken dish at the Outback Steakhouse. Never knew it was a real place. Outback is gross btw.


----------



## Goblin

My brother and I were in a Halloween mood tonight. :jol: 
We watched.......

It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown
Garfield's Halloween Adventure
Halloween (original)
Halloween 2 (original)


----------



## Headless

Lord Homicide said:


> I always thought Alice springs was the name of a chicken dish at the Outback Steakhouse. Never knew it was a real place. Outback is gross btw.


Our Alice is a really interesting place. Definitely hoping to get back there again soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

August 23 is Ride the Wind Day. From holidayinsights.com:

_Ride the Wind Day is a carefree day to soar above the earth. You can catch a ride with the breeze, or float along slowly like a gentle, late summer cloud.

Summer will soon be over (my edit: Good, because it's been too hot and humid lately:googly. Catching the drift of this day is easy. Just relax, and let the wind carry you away in whatever direction it is blowing. Leave your troubles and worries behind for a spell, as you waft in the air. 
Here are some great ways to enjoy Ride the Wind Day :_

•	Fly in an airplane - done that 
•	Fly a kite - done that
•	Parachute - oh hell, no!
•	Hang glide - done that
•	Take a motorcycle ride - around here, that's a good way to end up as pavement pizza
•	Hop in a sailboat and go for a ride - haven't done that
•	Just kick back and enjoy one of the last days of summer - I can do that after work


----------



## Hairazor

Headless and LordH, I love the movie called "A Town Like Alice", have not however read the book, maybe I should check that out.


----------



## randomr8

Hairazor said:


> Headless and LordH, I love the movie called "A Town Like Alice", have not however read the book, maybe I should check that out.


remember this? For a long time I thought was Alice...


----------



## Headless

The Australian Outback is amazing. Having taken a trip up the centre of Australia (which is just a tiny tiny part of what is on offer) I can't understand why Aussies go overseas before they've explored their own part of the world. If you ever get to come here for a visit - "the Centre" is a must do.


----------



## djgra79

Headless said:


> The Australian Outback is amazing. Having taken a trip up the centre of Australia (which is just a tiny tiny part of what is on offer) I can't understand why Aussies go overseas before they've explored their own part of the world. If you ever get to come here for a visit - "the Centre" is a must do.


I had to go to Alice Springs & Darwin a couple of times for work. I'd been to Alic in year 11 for school camp. When I went to Darwin for work, I was expecting more of the same, red, dry dirt. It's not - it's green, lush & tropical!! Totally not what I was expecting!


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*You know it's funny that this is happening here, on HF. I'm also a member of Christmas Fan Club and it was just recently sold as well to someone who came on and was really excited about making changes on the site just to update and ad more content.

Well I guess the bubble has burst, because they are no where to be found. Take forever to respond to request and in fact some of the changes that were made to the site has been removed.

People are also leaving the site as well, and they are not getting any new members to join, as in the past. I'm also thinking about leaving the site, and if I do who knows where I will go.

So from what I'm reading here the same thing is happening. Which is really sad! Now I know I haven't been on a much as I used to, and mainly it's just because I've got too much going on at home with projects the wife keeps dreaming up for me to do.

I do check in from time to time just to see what's happening. But as the holiday draws nearer, I will be joining in right along with the rest of you. I am hoping the site remains open and people will stay on. But people have to do, what they must. 
*_


----------



## Goblin

The same one that owned Halloween Forum also owned The Christmas Fan Club. 
He sold them both due to health problems.

My sister is housesitting for my younger sister who's gone to the beach this week. 
My brother and I are using this week to work on the kitchen. I cleaned out the linen 
closet Wednesday. Thurdsday we cleaned out and rearranged one of the cabinets.....
Today we'll do all the rest of the cabinets (15) after we get done with the grocery shopping. 
Then if we have enough time we're gonna do the living room. Luckily my younger sister 
extended her vacation through Saturday.

Need I add it's been QUIET and PEACEFUL around here all week?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^There's stuff that needs doing around our house once you finish the cabinets, Goblin. After all, idle hands are the devil's workshop

Once of our clients called with requests for help on two last minute/rush proposals. I think they've known about them for weeks and just got around to remembering that they want to include a hazmat consultant. I got an email today requesting pricing "no later than 9AM Monday". She might just as well have said "I need it today" because it works out to the same thing.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Here comes Harvey! Category 4 now. We've already got refugees from the coast piling into the AT&T center. The rain is pouring down and we're all gearing up for the worst....


----------



## Spooky1

Stay safe DA, Lord H and all you Texas Haunters. Mother Nature can be scarier that anything we can come up with.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Here comes Harvey! Category 4 now. We've already got refugees from the coast piling into the AT&T center. The rain is pouring down and we're all gearing up for the worst....


 praying for y'all DA. We may get some rain because we are about 450 north of Corpus


----------



## Hairazor

Ditto the 2 above posts, stay safe


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:My prayers are with all my forum peeps in the Gulf coast area....hurricanes are scary as ****...you don't know where the danger is coming from. I get it...the story of my life.


----------



## Headless

Stay safe DA!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Here comes Harvey! Category 4 now. We've already got refugees from the coast piling into the AT&T center. The rain is pouring down and we're all gearing up for the worst....





Lord Homicide said:


> praying for y'all DA. We may get some rain because we are about 450 north of Corpus


I hope all Texas Haunters are making it through Harvey safely. My thoughts and prayers are with you all!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

PrettyGhoul said:


> I hope all Texas Haunters are making it through Harvey safely. My thoughts and prayers are with you all!


Made it though the night. I had expected those terrible thunderstorms all through the night and had prepared for them. Never showed up. The next few days are going to be rainy and it's all about staying dry and doing my best to convince Jack'o'lantern that he should go outside once in a while to do his business.

Thanks for the concern and the prayers!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Lord Homicide said:


> praying for y'all DA. We may get some rain because we are about 450 north of Corpus


The latest weather report said the hurricane may just reach us. The eye of the storm is about 50 miles away. Fingers crossed that it weakens before it reaches us!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dark Angel 27 said:


> The latest weather report said the hurricane may just reach us. The eye of the storm is about 50 miles away. Fingers crossed that it weakens before it reaches us!


 what's the latest now??


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Lord Homicide said:


> what's the latest now??


From what I can tell, the Hurricane has been downgraded to a tropical storm. It's supposed to linger a bit longer and then make a U turn back east to the coast. Eventually, it's supposed to hit South Carolina. But we're going to be stuck with Harvey for a while yet.


----------



## Headless

I was watching the weather reports this morning and thinking of you DA. Glad to hear things are going OK.


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> I know some folks have been disappointed with how the forum has been lately, but don't give up. Stay active, and post. Share your props and comment on others postings. This has been a great source for how tos and haunting ideas. There are ad blockers available out there that can help limit the ads. I need to be better about viewing and commenting on posts. The forum is only as good as we make it. Hopefully we can prod the new owner to be a little more active in managing the forum.


I know, I'm guilty. I've still hanging around, just not posting as much. I think the longer you go without posting, the harder it is to post again. You think, Should I apologize for not posting? Should I say why I haven't been posting? Should I just start posting again and act like it's nothing? (Ding! Ding! Right answer) It's been a crazy year, hasn't it? Sites being sold. People disappearing. Birds falling out of the sky. Oh, that didn't happen at your house? Never mind. I'm sticking around. And I'll post more. It's not right to deprive my friends of my wit and my imagination. Oh, and my humbleness.



djgra79 said:


> I had to go to Alice Springs & Darwin a couple of times for work. I'd been to Alic in year 11 for school camp. When I went to Darwin for work, I was expecting more of the same, red, dry dirt. It's not - it's green, lush & tropical!! Totally not what I was expecting!


If you want red, dry, clay, then Oklahoma is your place. When my nieces and nephews were younger they would take jars of our dirt back to school for show and tell. Hard to grow anything here.



Dark Angel 27 said:


> From what I can tell, the Hurricane has been downgraded to a tropical storm. It's supposed to linger a bit longer and then make a U turn back east to the coast. Eventually, it's supposed to hit South Carolina. But we're going to be stuck with Harvey for a while yet.


I'm glad you are doing OK. And I hope Jack'o'lantern calms down soon and starts going back outside to go potty. Our Montie is like that too. Stay safe.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to hear Harvey isn't beating you up too badly, DA, and we totally sympathize with the "dog, you have to go out no matter what the weather is doing, so please be efficient about it" issue:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Good to hear Harvey isn't beating you up too badly, DA, and we totally sympathize with the "dog, you have to go out no matter what the weather is doing, so please be efficient about it" issue:jol:


He's getting better about that. He actually tolerated a walk to the office...and then he dragged me home as if hell hounds were chasing him. It was hysterical. :googly:


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> I know, I'm guilty. I've still hanging around, just not posting as much. I think the longer you go without posting, the harder it is to post again. You think, Should I apologize for not posting? Should I say why I haven't been posting? Should I just start posting again and act like it's nothing? (Ding! Ding! Right answer) It's been a crazy year, hasn't it? Sites being sold. People disappearing. Birds falling out of the sky. Oh, that didn't happen at your house? Never mind. I'm sticking around. And I'll post more. It's not right to deprive my friends of my wit and my imagination. Oh, and my humbleness.........


hahahahaha oh yes Scareme - I think it is your demonstrated humbleness that I miss the most when you are gone!


----------



## randomr8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901158586977353728Interesting re-purpose. I'd use the link button but instead of a pop-up window, the word TRUE gets added to the post window.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Whoa!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're having fall weather again today. Great for dog walking and having all the windows open, but kind of slows down the whole vegetable ripening process in our patio garden.


----------



## Hauntiholik

This year's Halloween plans have been thrown into the dumpster AGAIN. Son's trip to the emergency room and late night emergency dental visit will tap me out.


----------



## Hairazor

Dang, life gets in the way ^


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I hate when that happens! I hope your son feels better!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Its been a rough couple of days, not even counting the mess Harvey caused. A day after I got my new iPad, I managed to lock myself out. Today my sister found time to get me to Best Buy and in touch with Geek Squad. So, I at least have that in my favor! 

Today was the first day of school and all in all, it wasn't too bad. I got a little lost trying to find my way around. My ASL teacher is so funny and I can tell I'm going to enjoy his classes! The created writing class is more like a work shop and pretty laid back! 
Tomorrow is Ceramics 2 and a sculpting class. I'm seriously looking forward to it!


----------



## Hairazor

Your classes sound like ones that will be enjoyable DarkA


----------



## Goblin

Sorry about your son Haunti. Hope he will be better.

The classes sound nice DA.

Still got 3 cabinets to finish in the kitchen. Found glass cake plates and
old pudding glasses that Momma had in one of the top cabinets. Gave 
them to my sister Carolyn, including a circular glass deviled eggs platter. 
All of it was over 60 years old! Some of the stuff you can't even find anymore.

My brother and I left Garfield, our orange cat, alone Friday for a couple of
hours while we went to get groceries. Later on he began growling and hissing.
This continued through Subday night. I went to pick him up and e howled real bad. 
He slept with me all night and kept growling everytime he moved. Today
he was fine again. I suspect it may have trauntized him to be left alone.

Getting like fall around here. 72 degrees tonight....look like rain


----------



## RoxyBlue

Life needs to cut you some slack, Haunti. You have enough on your plate without extra curves being thrown at you.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks peeps.

I'm trying not to be discouraged but part of my brain says "this is a sign to move on".


----------



## Spooky1

Haunti, hope your son is okay. Hope you can find a way to still enjoy Halloween.


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> We're having fall weather again today. Great for dog walking and having all the windows open, but kind of slows down the whole vegetable ripening process in our patio garden.


Kinda happy about the lull. I think this is the first time since the beginning of July that we haven't had 50 tomatoes on the kitchen counter waiting for attention. It's been like this every day :


----------



## randomr8

Hairazor! Every time I see your current signature line, my mind adds in "asking for a friend"


----------



## Hairazor

Bwahahah ^

I think I have mentioned your signature line is my all time favorite. I quoted it a couple times to people who said, "What does that mean?". If you gotta explain it ----


----------



## RoxyBlue

Geez, random, how many tomato plants do you have in your garden, and are your neighbors avoiding you at all costs now?!?!:jol: 

We've found that two cherry tomato plants were enough for us, along with two jalapeno plants (Spooky1 doesn't eat that produce. Abby did once).


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> Geez, random, how many tomato plants do you have in your garden, and are your neighbors avoiding you at all costs now?!?!:jol:
> 
> We've found that two cherry tomato plants were enough for us, along with two jalapeno plants (Spooky1 doesn't eat that produce. Abby did once).


Apparently, there are Tomato Faerie Folk living in our neighborhood. Coming out at night to gift excess onto neighbors porches and then disappear. SO they don't have the chance to run... That plus about 8 gallon bags in the freezer. Tomato pies and friends at work! And birds.. Actually, the neighbors don't mind if I expand the garden as long as is isn't more 'maters!

10 or 12 plants - The thing is it didn't frost for us late March or after so we didn't lose any. I ended up doing surgery just so I could get to all the plants.

Now our seranos are coming in like crazy. Habs not so much.


----------



## Goblin

I go to the Cardiologist today. They're supposed to do a MRI of the blood clot in my heart that caused my stroke.
If the clot has dissolved that means I don't haved o take anymore blood thinners! Keep your fingers crossed


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hope all goes well with your doctor visit, Goblin.

Hard to believe tomorrow is September and soon we'll be dealing with crazy parents dropping off their kids at the local elementary school and then driving like maniacs through our neighborhood:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Luck Goblin


----------



## randomr8

What they said, Goblin. My wife was on blood thinners for a year. She looked like she'd been beaten half the time, she bruised so easily. 

Roxy, Speed bumps?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speed bumps might do the trick, although that would mean those of us who live there would have to deal with them year round

The other thing the crazy parents try to do is make a U-turn at the intersection where we come out of our neighborhood. I've seen them attempt this even when I'm sitting there waiting to make a turn onto the main drag. One woman even signaled me to back up so she could make the U-turn. I must confess I did not accede to her request:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Don't you sometimes wonder if people get their driver's license from a Cracker Jacks Box?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Or Montgomery Ward?:jol:


----------



## randomr8

"accede" That made me chuckle, Roxy. I'm sure that driver couldn't believe it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I expect she was mumbling some colorful reflections on my character as she passed me:jol:


----------



## Goblin

You're not gonna believe this! After months waiting to do the MRI I'm told "We don't do them here! You'll have to get Duke to do it!"
Whaaaaaat? I don't go back to Duke until January! :googly: They did, however schedule me for an ultrasound September 18th.
this tells them if the heart muscle's getting stronger or weaker...................what about the %#% clot?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeh, what about the %#% clot? Shame on them for not being more together on the issue


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oh Goblin that's not good. Is there any way your Doctor could push through an appointment for you at Duke? I can't believe that your cardiologist's office didn't contact you and reschedule this for you as soon as they became aware of the decision not to perform MRIs. at their facility and that they're making you wait almost another 6 months.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hauntiholik said:


> This year's Halloween plans have been thrown into the dumpster AGAIN. Son's trip to the emergency room and late night emergency dental visit will tap me out.


Haunti, I'm sorry to hear about your son and hope he'll be better soon! Sorry to hear about your plans for Halloween too, it's frustrating when unexpected life stuff happens.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's fall again here....then back to summer in a few days. Mother Nature is confused.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> ........We've found that two cherry tomato plants were enough for us, along with two jalapeno plants (Spooky1 doesn't eat that produce. Abby did once).


LOL poor Abbs....



RoxyBlue said:


> ^I expect she was mumbling some colorful reflections on my character as she passed me:jol:


Some drivers are a real worry - they think they own the road and are quick to give you a lashing if you get in their way. Drives me insane when you are travelling along at the speed limit and some person in a rush sits right behind you and overtakes when it isn't safe. Of course I understand that the speed limit was set for other people - not them.



Goblin said:


> You're not gonna believe this! After months waiting to do the MRI I'm told "We don't do them here! You'll have to get Duke to do it!"
> Whaaaaaat? I don't go back to Duke until January! :googly: They did, however schedule me for an ultrasound September 18th.
> this tells them if the heart muscle's getting stronger or weaker...................what about the %#% clot?


Oh gosh Goblin I would definitely be trying to move that appointment up a bit. Not knowing is the worst!



RoxyBlue said:


> It's fall again here....then back to summer in a few days. Mother Nature is confused.


Mother Nature didn't get the memo from this side of the world either - First day of Spring yesterday - Monday is shaping up to be character building - a top of 5 degrees (41F).....

Well Saturday is almost over - just one more day and I'm back to work again. Sigh. It was nice while it lasted. Didn't get to go away and spent most of the two weeks working on the wedding stuff for my daughter. At least the invitations are almost done but gee I was hoping to get some more prep done for Halloween too.....


----------



## spinwitch

Well, I'm tired but with a great feeling of accomplishment. For years my work surface in the "wet" area of my workroom (where I do stuff like dyeing, felting, papermaking) has been a recycled cheap kitchen counter. I finally decided that I wanted a decent workbench. I couldn't find one the size I needed (5 feet by 2feet) so I got a stack of 2x4's and a sheet of plywood and built one. Of course, the cabinet and the set of shelves (which were too big for that space) had to go, taking all of the stuff off of them first. Then I built the bench (pretty much by myself--needed some help from the husband unit for the larger awkward pieces) and got all the stuff sorted, binned, labeled, and put away (the workbench has a big lower shelf and a narrower upper one). And I did it all in four days--and I was gone a half-day of three of those. Go me!

Now I need the energy to go make something.


----------



## Headless

My soon to be son-in-law made me a work bench. It's awesome, solid, beautifully finished, looks great, but unfortunately it's a bit too tall for me to work off. He's 6ft 6in and I'm thinking he built it to his height! I work off an old table that is about the height of a dining table and around 5x3 that sits in the middle of my shed which is perfect for me standing or sitting on a stool.


----------



## spinwitch

Could you get him to trim a bit off the legs?

I only ran into one problem when I built this (I'm definitely not a woodworker--I've made a couple of storage shelves but that's about it). The plans I had were for a larger one, and I reworked them for the size I wanted. I planned for the most efficient use of the 2x4s.

I'm not completely naive--I know that a 2 x 4 is actually about 1.5 x 3.5. What I didn't know was that an 8-foot long piece is not 8 feet long--more like 82" than 86". The hardware store is 20 miles away so I had to do a quick redrawing of my plans.


----------



## Troll Wizard

spinwitch said:


> Could you get him to trim a bit off the legs?
> 
> I only ran into one problem when I built this (I'm definitely not a woodworker--I've made a couple of storage shelves but that's about it). The plans I had were for a larger one, and I reworked them for the size I wanted. I planned for the most efficient use of the 2x4s.
> 
> I'm not completely naive--I know that a 2 x 4 is actually about 1.5 x 3.5. What I didn't know was that an 8-foot long piece is not 8 feet long--more like 82" than 86". The hardware store is 20 miles away so I had to do a quick redrawing of my plans.


_*It's funny how those things happen. That's how I was when I first started to work with wood. But that was when I was young and fortunately my dad worked in a furniture factory at the time and he built things. That's how I learned about woodworking.

There is also 10' and 12' 2 x 4's as well, and I think even longer if you want. But I usually don't go over 12' myself in building things. Neither of those 2 lengths are exactly 10 or 12 feet long either. *_


----------



## Headless

Yes I did mean to ask him to trim a bit off but that was 2 Christmas gifts ago and now I feel like it would be a bit strange to ask that! :googly:


----------



## DandyBrit

^Can you get a little platform for the front of it to stand on? Say the full length of the bench, and wide enough so you won't step backwards off it without realizing.


----------



## spinwitch

Headless said:


> Yes I did mean to ask him to trim a bit off but that was 2 Christmas gifts ago and now I feel like it would be a bit strange to ask that! :googly:


Better late than never  That way you could actually use it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Downstairs half bath is clean, laundry is almost done, car is vacuumed and its windows cleaned. I feel as if I've accomplished something today:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Lawn is mowed and driveway has been sealed, now to watch some bad old horror movie.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> Downstairs half bath is clean, laundry is almost done, car is vacuumed and its windows cleaned. I feel as if I've accomplished something today:jol:


Hey, I accomplished something today too. I scraped myself off of my sheets today and got out of bed. I've been sick in bed for a week now. Not a pretty sight. I've lost three pounds, which I'll put on as soon as I start eating again.



Hauntiholik said:


> I'm trying not to be discouraged but part of my brain says "this is a sign to move on".


If your brain is talking about Halloween, then it better stop that or I'll come up there and wash your brain out with soap. And I'll bring the flu with me. But I won't give it to your son. I hope he's feeling better.



Hairazor said:


> Don't you sometimes wonder if people get their driver's license from a Cracker Jacks Box?


Why? What have you heard about me? It's not true.



Headless said:


> Well Saturday is almost over - just one more day and I'm back to work again. Sigh. It was nice while it lasted. Didn't get to go away and spent most of the two weeks working on the wedding stuff for my daughter. At least the invitations are almost done but gee I was hoping to get some more prep done for Halloween too.....


Damn! 5*? It was 95* here today. I haven't seen any signs of fall, but I know it's coming. It just takes it's sweet time.

Don't you love wedding planning. I've only got the one daughter too, and I get so excited. What are your daughter's colors? How many in the party? How many guests? See, I'm this excited and it's not even my daughter getting married.

Here in the US, Monday is Labor Day so most people have a three day weekend. It signals the end of summer for us.



spinwitch said:


> Well, I'm tired but with a great feeling of accomplishment. For years my work surface in the "wet" area of my workroom (where I do stuff like dyeing, felting, papermaking) Go me!
> Now I need the energy to go make something.


I get tired just seeing what you get done. i'm happy if I glue some rhinestones on tulle. To me that's crafting.



Headless said:


> Yes I did mean to ask him to trim a bit off but that was 2 Christmas gifts ago and now I feel like it would be a bit strange to ask that! :googly:


Oh please, You are a Haunter. Strange is our middle name. 

Night all. I'm going back to bed.


----------



## Copchick

Good morning everyone, I'm back! Happy Labor Day! I've been a bad member, not being here for so long. Sorry. I've missed not being here and not keeping up on everyone. I'll have to go back a few pages and get current.

So for the most part of the summer, I was studying for a promotional test. It had been completely revised so I really tried to study the material. Then I got burned out and was stressing so much on not getting anything done around the house to the point I couldn't focus on studying. It was a vicious cycle. I came to the decision two weeks before the test to withdraw from taking it. I came to the conclusion, if I didn't feel confident to be in the top 3 spots, why settle for 6th or 7th. So I stopped studying and it felt like a weight was off my shoulders and almost immediately my old self came back. Plus, I'm comfortable where I'm at. Then my uncle who I was very close with passed away. It was a week long goodbye, as he was at home where he wanted to be. Family and friends stopped by to say their goodbyes. It was good seeing them and being around everyone during that time. My uncle was a really cool guy and loved to be around people, and he was a really good influence on me growing up. Work has been very, very busy. I work PM shift and our department is broken into 6 Zones throughout the city. Ours is the busiest shift in the city. Literally, we answer more calls for service than any other zone and shift. With the opioid issues, that spreads our resources really thin. Don't get me started on that, so I'll move on. 

With the cooler temps, the hummingbirds having left and the cicadas have stopped, fall is around the corner. My silver maple tree has one branch that is starting to get a little color. I got two new props this year, I'll post in another thread. I'm starting to get a little caught up with the time I've wasted studying this summer and I'm looking forward to start decorating for the big day.

Glad to be back.


----------



## Hairazor

Good to see you ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

We've missed you, CC, although we do stalk, err, I mean, keep track of you on Facebook:googly:


----------



## randomr8

Good luck on the test CopChick!


----------



## scareme

Hi Copchick. Good to hear from you. So you are on nights.Hard to meet Mr. Right that way. But I bet you see a whole lotta Mr. Wrongs. Although, look at Raising Arizona. The cop lady married the law breaker, and he went straight for her. Until he kidnapped that cute baby. And what are the chances you would fine a guy you fall in love with to kidnap for you? Never mind. Glad to hear you've freed up some time. Looking forward to talking to you some more. Do you see anything of those King brothers?

I've tried to copy and post a Happy Labor Day image. But I can't even make it through the copy part. So you all will just have to take my word for it, Happy Labor Day !!!


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome back Copchick, we missed you here. Sorry about your uncle passing. Glad to hear things are calming down a bit for you.


----------



## Copchick

Hairazor said:


> Good to see you ^


Thanks HR!



RoxyBlue said:


> We've missed you, CC, although we do stalk, err, I mean, keep track of you on Facebook:googly:


You wouldn't be my first stalker, Lol!



randomr8 said:


> Good luck on the test CopChick!


Thanks, randomr8. I withdrew from it, but I'm the winner in the end. It was a load off my mind.



scareme said:


> Hi Copchick. Good to hear from you. So you are on nights.Hard to meet Mr. Right that way. But I bet you see a whole lotta Mr. Wrongs. Although, look at Raising Arizona. The cop lady married the law breaker, and he went straight for her. Until he kidnapped that cute baby. And what are the chances you would fine a guy you fall in love with to kidnap for you? Never mind. Glad to hear you've freed up some time. Looking forward to talking to you some more.


You're so funny! I may not have a Mr. Right, but a "Mr. Right Now and Then" is okay too. You know what's funny? I had a guy I had arrested in a prostitution sting a while back. After his hearing, he actually asked me out for lunch. Seriously, I am not kidding. He was actually a decent looking guy, but NO WAY!



Spooky1 said:


> Welcome back Copchick, we missed you here. Sorry about your uncle passing. Glad to hear things are calming down a bit for you.


Thanks, Spooky1.


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> ..........Don't you love wedding planning. I've only got the one daughter too, and I get so excited. What are your daughter's colors? How many in the party? How many guests? See, I'm this excited and it's not even my daughter getting married.


LOL Purple/5 girls & 5 guys plus bride & groom/120 invited (so probably 80 at best given it's on a Friday)



scareme said:


> Oh please, You are a Haunter. Strange is our middle name.


LOL see - we can always rely on you for some grounding when we get carried away hahahahahaha



Copchick said:


> Good morning everyone, I'm back! Happy Labor Day! I've been a bad member, not being here for so long. Sorry. I've missed not being here and not keeping up on everyone. I'll have to go back a few pages and get current.......


So sorry for your loss Tina but it is so good to have you back on the forum.



RoxyBlue said:


> We've missed you, CC, although we do stalk, err, I mean, keep track of you on Facebook:googly:


You too????? Good - I don't feel so bad now hahaha


----------



## spinwitch

OK, everybody--pray for me. Irma may be hitting Florida.

We'll be OK--we're far enough from the coast and we've weathered hurricanes before. What makes me a bit terrified is that we have relatives on the coast, and their plan is to beat feet to our place. That would be four adults, a teenager, and a toddler . . . . plus 4 cats, 2 corgis, a German Shepherd, and a Newfoundland! God save us :-(


----------



## Hairazor

Yikes! ^ Prayers


----------



## Hauntiholik

Welcome back Copchick!

I've been thinking of our Florida members. Stay safe, spinwitch!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Coworkers are b*tching at me to go to the doctor to see if I have pneumonia.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Well, young lady, go do it! Don't make me come all the way out to Colorado just to drag you to a doctor


----------



## Hairazor

Don't mess around with the big P, HauntiH


----------



## Troll Wizard

Hauntiholik said:


> Coworkers are b*tching at me to go to the doctor to see if I have pneumonia.


_*You should go see the doctor! I came down with "Walking Pneumonia" many years ago, and I was out of commission for over almost two weeks.

It's not fun, believe me! 
*_


----------



## scareme

spinwitch, I can't tell if you are having a family reunion or a animal reunion. Stay safe out there. Have you heard anything about Daytona? 

Haunti, Are you in Denver? Denver has some of the best pulmonary Doctors in the country. You have them right on your doorstep. Take advantage of them.


----------



## dflowers2

Haunti, you need to go. There has been a strange respiratory illness that has been going around throughout the summer. I had one of my staff out for over two weeks and on the verge of being admitted to the hospital with it.


----------



## Headless

And so now forum members are also b*tching at you but rightly so Haunti - I've had pneumonia and it's not fun and the worst is that once you do have it you are susceptible to it in the future too. So off you go!


----------



## RoxyBlue

After a four day weekend, coming back to work seems like such a let down....:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

hehehe I'm not going to the doctor....yet. My insurance sucks and I know my son's emergency room bill and emergency dentist visit will be about $3K out of pocket.



Headless said:


> I've had pneumonia and it's not fun and the worst is that once you do have it you are susceptible to it in the future too. So off you go!


I've had pneumonia and ear infections in both ears. This will pass.


----------



## scareme

Haunti, one last attempt, and then I will shut up. When I had the tests run by the wonderful Dr's in Denver, they found that when the pneumonia I had over the years didn't quite clear up, the gunk (that's a medical term) settled in the bottom of my lungs and crystallized. Now crystallized sounds great when you are talking about a Waterford wine glass, not so much when we are talking about lungs that are suppose to act like balloons. But I understand about insurance. It sucks big time. Buy the time we are finished trying to convince you, you'll probably recover on your own. We just care about you.


----------



## scareme

Where's Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> Where's Goblin?


Right behind you!


----------



## Goblin

Copchick said:


> Good morning everyone, I'm back! Happy Labor Day! I've been a bad member, not being here for so long. Sorry. I've missed not being here and not keeping up on everyone. I'll have to go back a few pages and get current.
> 
> So for the most part of the summer, I was studying for a promotional test. It had been completely revised so I really tried to study the material. Then I got burned out and was stressing so much on not getting anything done around the house to the point I couldn't focus on studying. It was a vicious cycle. I came to the decision two weeks before the test to withdraw from taking it. I came to the conclusion, if I didn't feel confident to be in the top 3 spots, why settle for 6th or 7th. So I stopped studying and it felt like a weight was off my shoulders and almost immediately my old self came back. Plus, I'm comfortable where I'm at. Then my uncle who I was very close with passed away. It was a week long goodbye, as he was at home where he wanted to be. Family and friends stopped by to say their goodbyes. It was good seeing them and being around everyone during that time. My uncle was a really cool guy and loved to be around people, and he was a really good influence on me growing up. Work has been very, very busy. I work PM shift and our department is broken into 6 Zones throughout the city. Ours is the busiest shift in the city. Literally, we answer more calls for service than any other zone and shift. With the opioid issues, that spreads our resources really thin. Don't get me started on that, so I'll move on.
> 
> With the cooler temps, the hummingbirds having left and the cicadas have stopped, fall is around the corner. My silver maple tree has one branch that is starting to get a little color. I got two new props this year, I'll post in another thread. I'm starting to get a little caught up with the time I've wasted studying this summer and I'm looking forward to start decorating for the big day.
> 
> Glad to be back.


Welcome back Copchick!

Missed me, didn't you? 
Good luck on your test
Sorry bout your uncle.


----------



## Goblin

Hauntiholik said:


> Coworkers are b*tching at me to go to the doctor to see if I have pneumonia.


I had bronchial pneumonia in February 1990. They had to give me meds so
I could stay on my feet during my father's funeral! It will only get worse if
you don't get it treated.


----------



## Goblin

Hauntiholik said:


> I've had pneumonia and ear infections in both ears. This will pass.


You had pneumonia in your ears?


----------



## Goblin

I hope all my friends in Florida, Georgia, and North and South Carolina
stay safe from Hurricane Irma.

Getting cooler at night. Warm during the day. I feel the cooler temperturs
a lot worse due to the blood thinners. On the plus side, I don't feel the hot 
wether as bad either. The hard part is keeping from getting cut between now
and January! I managed to do it the past 10 months!

My 5 year old niece started to Kindergarden. So far she likes it. lol

My sister got my brother a new recliner for his birthday ni July. Because of
repairs on her truck cost so much, she couldn't actually afford it till now. It
was delivered Tuesday. Nice chair.

I hope I got everyone. If not..........TOUGH ROCKO'S 

Ohhhhhhhh yeahhhhhh. Let the glitter fly!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glitter Explosion!










Oh wait, that's a super nova....:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

My mind EXPLODED with prop ideas for my haunt. I'm DOING IT! The trick will be doing it as cheaply as possible.


----------



## Headless

I'd imagine that will be messier to clean up than Goblin's glitter..........


----------



## RoxyBlue

You go, Haunti!:jol:

Goblin can take over cleaning duties as penance for being such a troublemaker:googly:


----------



## spinwitch

Today has felt a bit bizarre. If I was living under a rock with no internet or TV or radio I would think that the only think odd happening weather-wise is that the weather today has been gorgeous. Clear, cooler (OK, meaning not horrendously hot), blue skies, feel of fall in the air. Nothing to indicate that a big-ass hurricane is heading here.

If it curves just a bit more to the east then we won't get hit with the full force. We're as prepped as we can be--just need to wait and see what happens--and enjoy the lovely weather in the meantime.


----------



## randomr8

Gotta say. Not hating the early fall weather.


----------



## scareme

From what I've last seen, it seems to be turning inland. Stock up on supplies, 
spinwitch. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## spinwitch

We need to have Here's Johnny check in--he's much further south than I.


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> You go, Haunti!:jol:
> 
> Goblin can take over cleaning duties as penance for being such a troublemaker:googly:


Troublemaker! Me?
You set off the glitter bomb, not me! I told you to
pick up your feet around thosed trip wires!


----------



## Copchick

Thanks, Haunti and Goblin, it's good to be back. 

I hope our southern members stay safe from Irma.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Welcome back Copchick. It's nice to see you again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Abby did her best to reduce spread of the stupidity gene in our local squirrel population yesterday. She snagged one that was slow to respond to the sound of our back sliding glass door opening and the click of her toenails on our brick patio. Not that there's anything wrong with a little aerobic exercise, but it was not in my evening plans to be chasing a dog around the yard yelling "No, Abby, NO!" as she tossed him around, dropped him, then grabbed him again. He finally managed to escape under our shed, bloodied and hopefully wiser.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you spill cream of tomato soup on your computer keyboard, make sure you clean it really, really well unless you want to deal with stuck keys after it dries. Just sayin'.


----------



## scareme

Been there, except I shorted mine out. Expensive mistake.

Has anyone heard of painted rocks? People are painting rock in different styles, cute, spooky, uplifting etc.. I know a lot of people on FB that are painting and finding them. Some are really cute Halloween ones. I'm sitting here thinking "woe is me" because the only times I get out is when I go for Dr's visits. But then I thought there are probably lots of other people that are the same way. I'll send Rick out to pick me up some rocks, I don't think we have any around our house. I'll paint them and put them in the landscaping areas that are in front of most Dr's offices. And probably people going to a Dr's appointment would be cheered up to find them. Now I'll have to keep them upbeat like Joy and Hope. I'm afraid if I did some tombstones or grim reapers it might be kind of a downer. Think so?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go for it, Scareme! I remember painting rocks as a kid when we lived in California. Pretty inexpensive as kids' crafts go.


----------



## spinwitch

There's also a thing going on where my sister-in-law lives called "art abandonment." People are making pretty little beaded "barefoot sandals," necklaces, that sort of thing, and leaving them in small bags with notes for people to find.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Copchick said:


> Then my uncle who I was very close with passed away. It was a week long goodbye, as he was at home where he wanted to be. Family and friends stopped by to say their goodbyes. It was good seeing them and being around everyone during that time. My uncle was a really cool guy and loved to be around people, and he was a really good influence on me growing up.


My Condolences, Copchick! *hugs your way*


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Be careful Spinwitch! 

Sorry I haven't been around much. It's been two weeks since school started and I'm finally getting used to going between the two schools. 

My teachers are cool people, especially my ASL teacher. (American Sign Language) Deaf people use a lot of facial expressions to communicate along with signing, but he is hillariously goofy when teaching class. I'm really enjoying it the most. 

In my ceramics 3 class, I've taken up where I left off. This time around, I'll be learning the box technique along with using the pottery wheel as well. I'm excited to see what comes of it. 

In my sculpture class, we're starting off with Wire sculptures. This is a very challenging form of sculpture and I started off pretty rough, but I'm hoping that it'll get easier as I go along. 

Funny story that took place yesterday: For our project we were asked to bring in three objects to use as a possible subject for the wire project and one of my fellow students brought in one of those cheap skeleton in a cage decor and then decided not to use it. It's all banged up and trashy looking and she left it behind. Yesterday after class I told her I was tempted to just steal it from her and she gave it to me. 

She told me the skull was missing and the cage was a little broken and I told her off-handedly, "That's okay, I have some spare skulls at home." The look she gave me was priceless and i explained to her that I'm a haunter and that I keep spare parts at home for just such an occasion. She laughed awkwardly and handed it over before walking away. 

It was pretty fun seeing the look on her face. I keep forgetting what it's like to be out with the normal people.


----------



## Copchick

Looks like I'm the only one on the site. Well, me and two other members in stealth mode. Hmm, wonder who it is? This is the perfect time to run through the halls, just like John Bender in The Breakfast Club, yelling and singing "I want to be an airborne ranger". Anyone want to run through the forum halls with me?


----------



## Hairazor

Me me me!!


----------



## Hairazor

DarkA, a few years back I took several short courses in SEE (signed exact English) and really enjoyed it. I keep an eye out for more. As for pottery on the wheel, I can be in a bad mood or unhappy and within minutes of working on the wheel feel totally content. Hope you enjoy it as much as I do (even though I am not overly good at it)

Love the skeleton story


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^Awe! Thanks Hairazor! 
I watched the demo by my Ceramics teacher and it looked like loads of fun!

As for running through the hallway, I'll have to pass on that!


----------



## scareme

When I checked in on the site I thought, Oh, no one here. Then I noticed it was 2:00 am. That might be why. Then I came here to post and saw what Chopchick said. I guess everyone is checking in at different times tonight. 

When the kids were in Sunday school one of their fellow students was deaf. So the church offered signing classes to everyone at church so everyone could talk to the young man. The kids picked it up much faster than I did. 

As for running through the halls, I've got a scooter so I could probably beat you all. But it doesn't have power steering and I might have a little problem breaking. But count me in anyway.


----------



## Pumpkin5

scareme said:


> Been there, except I shorted mine out. Expensive mistake.
> 
> Has anyone heard of painted rocks? People are painting rock in different styles, cute, spooky, uplifting etc.. I know a lot of people on FB that are painting and finding them. Some are really cute Halloween ones. I'm sitting here thinking "woe is me" because the only times I get out is when I go for Dr's visits. But then I thought there are probably lots of other people that are the same way. I'll send Rick out to pick me up some rocks, I don't think we have any around our house. I'll paint them and put them in the landscaping areas that are in front of most Dr's offices. And probably people going to a Dr's appointment would be cheered up to find them. Now I'll have to keep them upbeat like Joy and Hope. I'm afraid if I did some tombstones or grim reapers it might be kind of a downer. Think so?


Yes, I read an article about them and then I liked the idea so much, I started painting them. I've left about 10 in different places so far, but I haven't seen my rocks posted on the 919Rocks facebook page yet. Usually people post the rocks they find by area code and then "rocks" after the area code on facebook pages. Or some people post the on a page called Happy Rocks.... The idea is to place the rocks in plain site, I usually leave mine on top of one of those posts at the bank drive through, or on a cart return at a grocery store... I have left one on a park bench. It makes me smile when I do it. 
painted rocks by Jana Pumpkin5, on Flickr
Some friends came to the coast with us last weekend, and they had never heard of it, so we painted a few. They thought it was great fun for an afternoon.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:On a more Halloween theme, my niece made this SAM from her son's old Halloween costume....I think he looks perfect to welcome people to her porch. I cautioned her to attach some wire to him so he doesn't "walk" off of her porch.

SAM figure by Jana Pumpkin5, on Flickr


----------



## Hauntiholik

Great Sam!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Pumpkin5 tell your niece she did a great job! Love her Sam.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I think this is the most nervous I've ever been over a hurricane. It now looks like Sarasota is going to be a direct hit from Irma (first time in about 100 years). I started second guessing if I had enough supplies yesterday. I bought 5 cases of water Monday and have filled up jugs as they have become available and I do have a well (haven't used it in over a year). I guess there is enough, food, gas. Everything is closed here now, indefinitely, well I'm not sure of gas stations. I forgot bread and kitty litter (in case of evacuation) so I ran down to the store at 8;30 pm last night right before Winn Dixie closed and they had nothing left. I've never seen anything like this in all the many years I've lived here. I filled up the car of course and have enough gas for the generator for a few days. My shutters took almost 8 hours to put up, the things are large heavy panels that we had installed years ago and I really, really hope they work. I remember the building inspector liked them. My cat Lucy is very upset (sliding glass) doors have vanished and she has run into the shutters twice now trying to get out, poor kitty. I sand bagged the garage door because the seal is bad but I didn't think about it until last minute so it's not so much sand as potting soil and I'm going to put the car against it. I'm debating trying to seal the inside with duct tape, it's all I can think of but I kinda doubt it will work. Oh well. I'm mainly just really afraid of the wind destroying the house so praying it goes down and we don't end up homeless. It's odd as I look around the neighborhood some people have sealed up tight and others have done nothing...not even put away their yard stuff, I don't really get that. I so hope by some miracle Florida is not hit as hard as the predictions and that people are prepared and stay safe Anyway, cross your fingers for us please and sorry about the babble, I'm a little freaked


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm praying for all of our Florida members!


----------



## Copchick

Prayers for you PG! Hope you do okay. It sounds like would be frightening indeed.


----------



## Hairazor

Prayers for all in the path of Irma, really really hope it vears away


----------



## Headless

We will all be thinking of you PG and hoping everything is OK with you. I can't imagine how terrifying it would be to go through something like that.

That Sam is awesome P5! And the rocks are pretty cool as well.

We've had a very sad weekend as we had to call in some wildlife rescue people to assess the beautiful old kangaroo that frequents our yard almost every day. I noticed yesterday that he had a massive abscess on his leg about twice the size of a tennis ball. It was an open wound and he was not putting that leg on the ground at all when he was moving around. He spent the last two days laying on the grass not 6 feet from our back verandah. He was definitely in some considerable discomfort. One of the rescue vets used a blow dart to knock him out so she could take a closer look at him. Unfortunately it was impossible to treat and so she put him to sleep. We are absolutely devastated as he has been coming on the property now for over 10 years. He's like a member of the family. But I can't speak more highly of the two ladies who travelled over an hour to attend to him. They were sincere, compassionate and treated him with the dignity he so rightly deserved in his final hour. RIP Bertie.


----------



## spinwitch

Hang in there, PG! Still don't know what category it will be by the time it hits us.

I had a "first world" problem moment this morning. I was brushing my teeth with my Philips Sonic rechargeable toothbrush--and had to put on my "things to do list" digging under the sink for manual toothbrushes because we'll lose power for at least a few days, if not longer. Really hope all of my problems are of that level.


----------



## Hairazor

Ten years of visits from a kangaroo definitely makes him family, Headless, sorry for your loss


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:My prayers are with everyone in the path of Irma...she is an evil B! I know, first hand the power and complete helplessness you feel in the throes of a hurricane, Godspeed to all of those in her path.

Maree, I am so sorry to hear about Bertie. I cannot imagine having a kangaroo come for a visit on a regular basis. What a delight! And I am so sorry to hear of hs tragic end. Sounds like the wildlife workers are wonderful people and Bertie was very lucky to have you as a neighbor and friend.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RIP Bertie


----------



## spinwitch

So sorry to hear about Bertie. Such a strange and magical thing to have a wild creature share his life with you.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Stay safe PG and Spin Witch! You can get through this! 

Headless, it must be a wondrous thing to have a kangaroo come visit so frequently! My condolences!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

So, apparently, today I'm to put up our Halloween lights and decorations. I've never put up the spooky decor this early, but I see no reason to wait as one of the other residents drew first blood already....


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Headless, I'm so sorry to hear about your beautiful Bertie. It must have been really amazing to have him in your life for so many years (still not enough time) and I'm glad he had you at the end.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The winds are really picking up here with lots of rain. I have one tree down already but no damage. Quite frankly I'm really surprised we have power, I expect to lose it very soon, a lot of people already have. There is a black feral cat that has been living in the neighborhood and I can hear him crying, I've been trying to find him to bring him inside (although I'm kind of afraid of the damage he might do) I saw him for a moment but by the time I got out of the only door that's not sealed he was gone again. The news just cut out but they are hoping Irma might drop to a category 2 if she stays over land. I sure hope so because it's so bad now I can't even imagine what's to come.

Everyone in Florida stay safe!


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> Been there, except I shorted mine out. Expensive mistake.


 yeah, I've painted rocks before. Is that unusual?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:An ordinary Monday here in NC and driving to work I saw this....
Pennywise is here.... by Jana Pumpkin5, on Flickr
I had to stop and take a picture.....so you guess Pennywise is really down there?
(You have to love the twisted soul that did this....it reminds me of something that I would do.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very sad to hear about Bertie, Headless. I'm glad he felt he had a safe place to go for his final hours.

Over the past two days, we've been texting/Facebooking/messaging back and forth with one of my sisters who lives in Cape Coral, FL. She and her adult children weathered the storm in their homes with fingers crossed. My niece updated us this morning - lost power at 7PM yesterday, but no flooding, so they fired up the generator this morning and went out to help the neighbors clean up.


----------



## randomr8

Sorry about Bertie, Headless. You know I keep going back and staring at the pics where he's staring right at the camera. He looks so intelligent.


----------



## scareme

Headless, what a beautiful animal. You are a lucky person that got to have the experience having a kangaroo friend. And bless those women who comforted him. 

PrettyGhoul and spinwitch, I hope you two check in as soon as you can. I know it might take days withe the power out. And I know you have more important things on your minds. But give us a little shout out so we can all take a deep breath. Take care.


----------



## spinwitch

Well, the storm sort of parted and went around us. Lost power for about 12 hours. We've had worse weather with ordinary afternoon thunderstorms.

I'm sort of crashing now--5 days of nervous trepidation and prep, and one day listening to the wind and wondering when it would really start to pick up (but never did). Tomorrow we put away all the tarps, take the tape off the window--and anyone need about 100 gallons of stored water?

Hope Pretty Ghoul and Here's Johnny check in soon.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay ^ 

Now for the others, hope they fared as well


----------



## dflowers2

Headless, I'm so sorry for your loss. At least he didn't continue to suffer. 

PG and Here's Johnny, I hope you all fared well too. As well as anyone else affected by this storm. We have family that road out the storm in Fort Meyers. We spoke to them to day and while they had some damage to their home and came close to flooding, overall they fared well considering the risk and what others have gone through.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just me and Abby in the office today. Looks to be a (fingers crossed) quiet day.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Just me and Abby in the office today. Looks to be a (fingers crossed) quiet day.


You jinxed it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha!

Hopefully not:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ending a hot day with burgers on the grill, bacon potato salad, and and ale.


----------



## Goblin

Sorry about Bertie Headless. We have deer, raccoons, rabbits, groundhogs and a lot 
of big black crows in the yard all the time. Funny thing, we never seen them at all 
when we were growing up!

I hope none of you were hurt by the hurricanes. We got some rain. Down in
the 60's at night and the 70's during the day.


----------



## randomr8

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Longray-Pulsejet-1-6-Gal-Thermal-Fogger-TS35N/207118348?cm_mmc=socialmedia|FY117|%20FY17%20|%20Base%20|DPA%20|%20D28O%20|%20Viewed%20Product%20|&k_clickid=17384343-66e0-4f33-b389-fd326d9f6e28

This came up in my FB Ad feed. I'm thinking this needs some haunter hackery. Little pricey though.... Longray-Pulsejet-1-6-Gal-Thermal-Fogger sounds cool though.


----------



## Headless

spinwitch said:


> Well, the storm sort of parted and went around us. Lost power for about 12 hours. We've had worse weather with ordinary afternoon thunderstorms.
> 
> I'm sort of crashing now--5 days of nervous trepidation and prep, and one day listening to the wind and wondering when it would really start to pick up (but never did). Tomorrow we put away all the tarps, take the tape off the window--and anyone need about 100 gallons of stored water?
> 
> Hope Pretty Ghoul and Here's Johnny check in soon.


The waiting and tension are bad for anything like that Spinwitch. I think you kind of prepare for the worst and then when it's over you really feel the effects.

Thanks everyone for your comments. Poor old Bertie was a gorgeous sight to watch especially in his younger days. He had such an expressive face.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ever notice how when you don't have much to do, you get less efficient at doing what you do have to do, yet still complain that you never seem to have enough time to do the things you'd like to do? I wonder if there's a law of physics that controls that phenomenon?:jol:


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> Ever notice how when you don't have much to do, you get less efficient at doing what you do have to do, yet still complain that you never seem to have enough time to do the things you'd like to do? I wonder if there's a law of physics that controls that phenomenon?:jol:


I always thought it was gnomes messing with my life book but apparently there's a science thing damn gnomes not


----------



## Copchick

Wanna hear something really weird? Every year for like the past 7 years, except for last year, I have had one, just one "kissing bug" appear on my front porch around this time of year. Two days ago one appeared. I've never seen them anywhere else. Any day now, the one spider should be spinning her web in the evenings on the front porch too. At least she stays out of my way, we have an understanding now. It's funny how certain expectations of fall occur; leaves turning colors, cooler weather, appearance of kissing bug, and arrival of the porch spider.


----------



## spinwitch

Just heard from Here's Johnny. They still have to boil their water but otherwise came through Irma OK.


----------



## RoxyBlue

CC, we call those "assassin bugs" in our area. I always thought they fed on other insects, but apparently I was mistaken:

https://www.cdc.gov/parasites/chagas/gen_info/vectors/index.html

Spin, thanks for the update on heresjohnny!


----------



## scareme

spinwitch, I feel your stress. At least with a tornado it's usually an hour or lest that you have to sit and stare at the TV, or the laptop when the electricity goes off. You guys have days and days of anticipating the worse. Glad things are OK there. Now's the time for a Xanax and chill. I'm thankful you are safe. 

Copchick, It's the little things that make it fall for everyone. I notice darkness coming sooner. As a kid I was amazed shows I'd watch in sunlight, I now watched in darkness. And as a Mom, It's really difficult to get get the kids to bed when there is still a little sunlight outside. "How can we go to bed when it's still daytime?" I'm sure others on here have little signs too. Lets hear them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Geese flying in formation and calling - that's a sign of fall on the way in our area. Also, it gets colder:jol:


----------



## Copchick

Spinwitch, glad to hear you Floridians fared okay. I can't imagine the stress you've experienced with the expectation of the hurricane, then dealing with the aftermath.


----------



## scareme

It's a miracle! I can walk again! This man laid hands upon me, And I can walk! Praise be! True the man was a podiatrist with a scalpel in hand. and true I'm not like running around walking. More like a boot cast and a walker. But hey, I count it as walking if you put 2 feet on the floor. And I really have my fingers crossed I'll be walking like normal by Halloween. I'm trying to come up with an idea, and you know that hurts my brain. I've been in assorted form of cast and walking devices since we've moved in here. So as I'm passing out treat bags sitting in a wheelchair with a cast on. All of a sudden I jump up, the cast falls off and I chase them. Two problems. 1-I don't have a story as to why I would do it. 2-it's a new neighborhood. I'm not sure of my crowd. My old house I could do anything. New house, I'm not sure we want any pants wetting incidents before we are comfortable in our neighborhood. I'll have to think about it. I'm getting a headache already.


----------



## Copchick

Scareme, you only have one chance to make a good first impression. I say do something memorable. Pants wetting is something they won't forget, thanks to the new neighbors. Lol!

Btw, what did you have done? I worked 11 years in a podiatry office before working for the city.


----------



## Hairazor

Baby steps, Scareme, baby steps


----------



## spinwitch

Copchick said:


> Spinwitch, glad to hear you Floridians fared okay. I can't imagine the stress you've experienced with the expectation of the hurricane, then dealing with the aftermath.


Still waiting to hear from Pretty Ghoul--she's in Central Florida and that got hit harder than the north.


----------



## randomr8

Scareme, I think that would be hilarious, but I have similar misgivings when some unsolicited person comes to the door, greet them, then I want to yell back to my wife " Honey, I think we have everything for the sacrifice now!"


----------



## Hairazor

Bwahahaha ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

This morning I found a bag of Whoppers chocolate malted milk eggs that has been sitting in our refrigerator since Easter. It was like a little bonus for me and they're still good:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

It is bad enough that Equifax got hacked, now someone told me people are getting calls supposedly from Equifax offering assistance and they are fraudulent calls, trying to cash in on the issue, just be careful


----------



## Hauntiholik

One more reason why humans suck.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Why can't I find any duct tape in my house?


----------



## Copchick

^ I think Goblin took it all. He wanted to make a new pair of shoes.


----------



## Hairazor

Hee Hee ^


----------



## Headless

hahahahahaha that would be right!

Finally my invitations are coming together. Got 5 finished - only 65 to go!


----------



## Hairazor

Your invites are works of art, hope you post pics Headless


----------



## Hairazor

xmas-halloween

I was in a store over the weekend and they had their Christmas stuff not only up but the trees lighted. Know what they were putting out while I was there, Halloween stuff, sacrilegious


----------



## Dark Angel 27

randomr8 said:


> Scareme, I think that would be hilarious, but I have similar misgivings when some unsolicited person comes to the door, greet them, then I want to yell back to my wife " Honey, I think we have everything for the sacrifice now!"


:lolkin: Hahaha! That is hysterical! :lolkin:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> It's a miracle! I can walk again! This man laid hands upon me, And I can walk! Praise be! True the man was a podiatrist with a scalpel in hand. and true I'm not like running around walking. More like a boot cast and a walker. But hey, I count it as walking if you put 2 feet on the floor. And I really have my fingers crossed I'll be walking like normal by Halloween. I'm trying to come up with an idea, and you know that hurts my brain. I've been in assorted form of cast and walking devices since we've moved in here. So as I'm passing out treat bags sitting in a wheelchair with a cast on. All of a sudden I jump up, the cast falls off and I chase them. Two problems. 1-I don't have a story as to why I would do it. 2-it's a new neighborhood. I'm not sure of my crowd. My old house I could do anything. New house, I'm not sure we want any pants wetting incidents before we are comfortable in our neighborhood. I'll have to think about it. I'm getting a headache already.


I'm so happy for you!



Hauntiholik said:


> Why can't I find any duct tape in my house?


Probably the same reason that i can't find any of my elastic hair thingies. I think goblin stole them.... :googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> This morning I found a bag of Whoppers chocolate malted milk eggs that has been sitting in our refrigerator since Easter. It was like a little bonus for me and they're still good:jol:


 that is disgusting.


----------



## Copchick

Oh, don't even think you're going to fool any of us that you haven't eaten or drank something you had forgotten about. Dude, seriously.


----------



## randomr8

It's a shame that political ads started showing up here. It was nice to have a place where all that was left behind.


----------



## RoxyBlue

[email protected] Lord H and Copchick:jol: There's enough sugar in those things to keep bacterial growth in check, so they're fine. Really. I'm not dead yet from eating them, at least not that I can tell.

Random, I left a message with our absentee administrator in the mod forum about the political ads. Nothing like having owners who don't abide by the forum rule barring political matters. Most of the time I log in with an ad blocker in place so I don't see the crap this site has been loaded with.


----------



## randomr8

Thanks Roxy. I can do the blocker.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Seriously Roxy, I wouldn't have given it a thought....my favorite saying when my husband asks if something in the fridge is okay to eat, is "Well, it is fully cooked".... I have eaten lots of questionable things and am still alive. I think if you don't do things like that, you make your immune system weak and wimpy. You would never survive a zombie apocalypse with a weak immune system!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm busy working on Anubus and a throne.


----------



## Goblin

Copchick said:


> ^ I think Goblin took it all. He wanted to make a new pair of shoes.


They're too small for me. You can have them.


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> This morning I found a bag of Whoppers chocolate malted milk eggs that has been sitting in our refrigerator since Easter. It was like a little bonus for me and they're still good:jol:


I didn't know you were that hard up for something to eat Roxy!


----------



## Goblin

I have the ultrasound of my heart this afternoon. I did some reading and an
ultrasound can detect a blood clot and in some cases are used to break them 
up! So why am I on blood thinners? I'm hoping the ultrasound will tll me the
blot clots gone. Keep your fingers crossed.

I was in Dollar General Friday and walked down the aisle there was Halloween
one side and Christmas on the other! Saw some nifty signs for Halloween "I'd
turn back if I was you" and "Enter at your own risk" Just a dollar a piece.


----------



## randomr8

I'm watching my wife eat a bowl of Count Chocula (?) Her favorite thing during the ever lengthening Halloween season.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> [email protected] Lord H and Copchick:jol: There's enough sugar in those things to keep bacterial growth in check, so they're fine. Really. I'm not dead yet from eating them, at least not that I can tell.
> 
> Random, I left a message with our absentee administrator in the mod forum about the political ads. Nothing like having owners who don't abide by the forum rule barring political matters. Most of the time I log in with an ad blocker in place so I don't see the crap this site has been loaded with.


I am very grateful to have the ad blocker installed. I am blissfully unaware of anything annoying!


----------



## Hairazor

Fingers crossed Goblin


----------



## Lord Homicide

Goblin said:


> They're too small for me. You can have them.


How can you tell?



randomr8 said:


> I'm watching my wife eat a bowl of Count Chocula (?) Her favorite thing during the ever lengthening Halloween season.


Are we married to the same woman??


----------



## Goblin

Had the ultrasound. Have to wait for the cardiologist to look at it to tell me about the heart muscle. 
However, the woman that did the ultrasound said the blood clot would've shown up and she saw no 
sign of it! I hope this means it is gone! I won't know for sure till I hear from the doctor.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Let's hope it's good news for you Goblin, and that the clot is totally gone!

Well as you may know, here in Oregon we've had about 20 wildfires burning in the state. Yesterday afternoon it started to rain, and it will continue through Thursday. That is really good news for us here! The largest fire in southwestern Oregon has burned over 190,000 acres so far.

Hopefully this rain fall will help us get most of these under control. Of course it doesn't help when you have people start some of these fires. As in the case of one man from Salt Lake City, Utah coming up here and was caught starting a fire. He is responsible for starting at least 4 wildfires in Central Oregon.

Officials believe that he may be responsible for setting other fires here in the region.

At least the smoke has cleared some here in the Willamette Valley, where it's been pretty thick at times. 
*_


----------



## Lord Homicide

Goblin said:


> Had the ultrasound. Have to wait for the cardiologist to look at it to tell me about the heart muscle. However, the woman that did the ultrasound said the blood clot would've shown up and she saw no sign of it! I hope this means it is gone! I won't know for sure till I hear from the doctor.


 my wife had an ultrasound when she was pregnant.. Are you expecting??


----------



## Goblin

I certainly hope not! 

I was able to watch the screen and watch my heart beating and at times
listen to my heartbeat!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Better hope it's not one of these. Goblin:


----------



## Spooky1

Fingers crossed for you Goblin.

TW - Hope fires are all out soon


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hairazor

Whoa HauntiH, you made those, awwwwsome


----------



## DandyBrit

I love those two Haunti - I think I would have Anubis up all year round.


----------



## Headless

OMG Haunti they are amazing! Well done.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Holy moley, Haunti! Those are stunning!


----------



## randomr8

Same! Love the teeth on Anubis.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks peeps.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*You've really spent some time and thought into those 2 creatures! Pretty amazing, and creative.

Let me guess, you're going for an Egyptian theme this year? 
*_


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Oh, don't even think you're going to fool any of us that you haven't eaten or drank something you had forgotten about. Dude, seriously.


I take the fifth darling . Ain't talkin without my attorney!



RoxyBlue said:


> ...Nothing like having owners who don't abide by the forum rule barring political matters. Most of the time I log in with an ad blocker in place so I don't see the crap this site has been loaded with.


 The irony huh?



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Seriously Roxy, I wouldn't have given it a thought....my favorite saying when my husband asks if something in the fridge is okay to eat, is "Well, it is fully cooked".... I have eaten lots of questionable things and am still alive. I think if you don't do things like that, you make your immune system weak and wimpy. You would never survive a zombie apocalypse with a weak immune system!


Lol.



Hauntiholik said:


> I'm busy working on Anubus and a throne.


 I was thinking about how to help your throne from mine.



RoxyBlue said:


> Better hope it's not one of these. Goblin:


 These are friendlier


----------



## Goblin

Great work Haunti. I wish I could do work like that. The stroke has left me with
slight muscle spasms in my left arm and hand.

Still haven't heard from the heart doctor about the results of the ultrasound.
My follow up isn't till March hope he doesn't think I'm gonna wait till then! I 
think Duke hospital has his nose out of joint. I hedard a rumor that they were
wondering why none of hi tests didn't show up the blood clot. Apparently the
ultrasound would have shown it. Also, when the speech therapist needed his
okay to order the muscle stimulator I needed he kept drfagging his feet on it.
I told my stroke doctor about it and she wrote out prescription for it.........
problem solved.

I apparently stepped on something and cut my heel slightly. There was no pain
and I wasn't even aware of it till my family noticed the bloody heelprints on the
floor. Funny thing, it wasn't as much blood as it should have been...
and the blood clotted.....something it shouldn't have done with the blood
thinners I've been taken. Oh well, thank god for small favors

The only thing worse than having a stroke at Christmas would be to have one
at Halloween!

Today is the last day of Summer. Tomorrow is the first day of Autumn!

Glitter for everybody!


----------



## Hairazor

Oh man, how do I brush all this glitter off?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bloody footprints = early Halloween decorating

Bloody footprints with glitter = Halloween decorating gone wrong:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Troll Wizard said:


> _*Let me guess, you're going for an Egyptian theme this year?
> *_


What gave it away? LOL yes.
It's a challenge to be sure. You can't go to spirit and buy egyptian themed props.


----------



## Hauntiholik

DandyBrit said:


> I think I would have Anubis up all year round.


Thanks DandyBrit. I have a number of bodies thought my house all year round.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hauntiholik said:


> Thanks DandyBrit. I have a number of bodies thought my house all year round.


My bloody werewolf with a Santa hat and "Kiss the Cook" apron was a hit.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My favorite time of year has officially started.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*We still have about an hour or so left, as it starts at 1:02 pm PDT today. So I'm enjoying the last few minutes or so of summer with a cloudy day so far!

*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Our first day of autumn is starting with temperatures in the 80s and expected to get to the 90s in the next couple of days:jol:


----------



## Headless

YAY we have finally got some sun and a bit of warmth!!!!!!!! It's usually so quiet here in the mornings but the birds have been chirping up a storm all morning. Yes - we're all glad wintery weather is nearly gone!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I'm bringing out all my horror movies and beginning to watch them. Each day I'll pick different horror movies to watch until Halloween comes up! I'm getting into the spirit of Halloween this year!


----------



## Copchick

Very cool props, Haunti! Egyptian theme would be tough to decorate. Can't wait to see how you accomplish the task. 

Happy first day of Autumn everyone!

Oh yeah, hey Goblin...


----------



## gypsichic

Happy 1st Day of Fall ya'll
It's was a toasty 88 degrees here in OKC & the weekend looks about the same. 

Lucky for us, we have a cold front coming in Tuesday.....yee-hawww!!!


----------



## spinwitch

Haunti, those are glorious. Especially Anubis. Hand crafted is *so* much better than storebought. The whole idea of a haunt is to take people away from their comfortable everyday life. If they're in that otherworld space, mentally, and then they see something they recognize from a store, then immediately they're back in their comfort zone.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

We fared much better during Hurricane Irma than I dreamed. When we lost power (I was glued to Suncoast News) Irma was coming up on Marco Island, the winds here were reported at 80 mph and the weatherman was speculating that if the storm moved over land maybe it would drop to a category 2 . So we lost power, cable, cell. Cell was off for a few days, power took about 10 days and cable somewhat longer than that. My backyard is a smashed up mess, tree on the roof again and our lanai a twisted up heap of metal and screen. I am so so grateful through because if Irma had stayed the way she was my home would be a flooded out pile of rubble. A lot of people in my neighborhood expected that and left. After the storm we set up our generator out back and a couple of nights later my cat Lucy started crying at 2 AM. I was awake anyway (house was a sauna) and found her pacing in front of the sliding glass doors that normally open to the lanai where the generator was. Lucy hates the noise and generally stays at the opposite end of the house. I looked out and saw what I hoped was a distortion of my flashlight through the storm shutters but nope the generator was shooting out flames. So that is the story of how Lucy is awesome! I don't know how she caught on to how something was wrong so quickly. This generator was purchased years ago from Harbor Freight after a tropical storm and hadn't been used since (although it had been maintained, clearly not enough). The carburetor was clogged up from age and unburned gas was getting into the exhaust. At Home Depot, trying to find parts, we found out many generators were having problems, overworked, age. A lot of people must buy them after storms and like us they don't get used for years, a decade maybe. One of our neighbors went through 3 of them (although I have no idea where he got two generators in Florida after Irma). I just found that interesting. Also with the internet down people were so desperate for news that you couldn't find a newspaper anywhere. I'm very happy Florida wasn't destroyed but I'm keeping the shutters up until the season passes. 

Spinwitch I am very glad to read that you fared well too!! Have you heard anything new from heresjohnny? I hope he made out OK!!


----------



## Spooky1

PrettyGhoul, I'm glad you are okay and back in communication. It's good that the damage was less than forecast.

Haunti, the Anubis and mummy look great. Now I've got, "Walk like an Egyptian" running through my head.


----------



## Headless

Great to hear from you PG - I was wondering how things went!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to hear you made it through the storm, PG, and that you have an amazing watch cat to protect you:jol:

I see that heresjohnny checked in about 8 hours ago, so another "good to know" moment.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Glad to hear our members survived the storm!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Keep the generator full of ethanol free gas or a can of it laying around. The fuel will take longer to go bad. Glad to hear y'all are doing good!


PrettyGhoul said:


> We fared much better during Hurricane Irma than I dreamed. When we lost power (I was glued to Suncoast News) Irma was coming up on Marco Island, the winds here were reported at 80 mph and the weatherman was speculating that if the storm moved over land maybe it would drop to a category 2 . So we lost power, cable, cell. Cell was off for a few days, power took about 10 days and cable somewhat longer than that. My backyard is a smashed up mess, tree on the roof again and our lanai a twisted up heap of metal and screen. I am so so grateful through because if Irma had stayed the way she was my home would be a flooded out pile of rubble. A lot of people in my neighborhood expected that and left. After the storm we set up our generator out back and a couple of nights later my cat Lucy started crying at 2 AM. I was awake anyway (house was a sauna) and found her pacing in front of the sliding glass doors that normally open to the lanai where the generator was. Lucy hates the noise and generally stays at the opposite end of the house. I looked out and saw what I hoped was a distortion of my flashlight through the storm shutters but nope the generator was shooting out flames. So that is the story of how Lucy is awesome! I don't know how she caught on to how something was wrong so quickly. This generator was purchased years ago from Harbor Freight after a tropical storm and hadn't been used since (although it had been maintained, clearly not enough). The carburetor was clogged up from age and unburned gas was getting into the exhaust. At Home Depot, trying to find parts, we found out many generators were having problems, overworked, age. A lot of people must buy them after storms and like us they don't get used for years, a decade maybe. One of our neighbors went through 3 of them (although I have no idea where he got two generators in Florida after Irma). I just found that interesting. Also with the internet down people were so desperate for news that you couldn't find a newspaper anywhere. I'm very happy Florida wasn't destroyed but I'm keeping the shutters up until the season passes. Spinwitch I am very glad to read that you fared well too!! Have you heard anything new from heresjohnny? I hope he made out OK!!


----------



## Headless

Had an emergency dash to the vet today with our dog Kitty. She was and still is very unwell. I suspect the very strong pills she has been on to contain a nasty bacterial infection she has had for a while. She is a little brighter tonight but still a long way off being 100%. It was a bit of a confrontational moment. She's only 6 and the reality of losing her really hit home. Give your pet children a hug. Life is precious and way too short.


----------



## spinwitch

I know how it can be with sick furkids--sort of like a human kid except you can't explain to them what's happening and they can't tell you how they feel. Do hope she gets better quickly.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Antibiotics can be a life saver but they can also make you feel like crap. And I agree, spinwitch - when your pet is sick, it's doubly hard because you can't talk them through it the way you would a child. Well, you can try, but they probably won't know what you're saying. They do know the sound of a caring voice, so at least that helps.

Big hug to Kitty and to you, Headless.


----------



## Hairazor

Hoping for a full recovery for your baby Headless


----------



## Hairazor

Hey everyone, it is Banned Book Week so read 'm if you got 'm, otherwise get to your local Library and get some.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

So, this is Opal, my wire bat. She is the wire project I made for my sculpture class. I know it's probably hard to see, but the light was on her. It is a cool shadow, though!


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhhh, nice ^


----------



## randomr8

Very cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's beautiful, DA!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know it's humid when you turn on the AC in your car and white fog comes out the vents. Come back, Autumn, I miss you!


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Today is our last day of summer weather around here. Will be in the 80's for highs, and rain or showers with highs in the 60's tomorrow. Although forecast says abundant sunshine for Halloween day, so we'll see.

Got my furnace up and running for the cold days ahead. As much as I can I like to work on things myself. But the sad part is that flooring to finish my utility room is no longer available at Lowe's anymore. I only need about 12 tiles to finish the floor.

I'm getting very stern looks from my wife now for waiting too long to work on the floor. I think I'm in the doghouse now! *_


----------



## Death's Door

Troll Wizard said:


> _*
> 
> I think I'm in the doghouse now! *_


You are not alone. Sometimes I feel that is my permanent residence 

Got about 40 minutes left before I get paroled from work. Looking forward to making applesauce with my SIL on Saturday. Should be a little cooler and feel like autumn.


----------



## Headless

Thanks for the healing thoughts for Kitty. She is definitely improving which is a relief. I was really worried there for a couple of days. 

Love the bat DA - nice work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

This is hilarious and spot-on as far as the faints go:


----------



## Hairazor

Ahhahahaha, life would be problematic for sure ^


----------



## Hauntiholik

Anybody up for chat tonight?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We'll be out and about until late tonight, so no chatting on line likely.


----------



## spinwitch

That's my problem--I check my email, blogs, facebook, here, etc. at about 8 in the morning and then 10-11 at night. One is too early, and the other likely too late to chat.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

That would be awesome. I'd totally be up for that!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'll be on late tonight after I get home from the cemetery. I need prop material.


----------



## Headless

hahahahaha Haunti - that reminds me of Hairazor's signature LOL. 

I'm time challenged being on the under side of the world - you'll have to help me out with a timeframe.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

This is off topic from Halloween: I found a drive in movie theater by me and this excites me since I haven't been to one of them since the 90's. I'd love to go there again with my family. It plays two movies and the admission is pretty cheap compared to seeing a movie in the theater by us. Can't beat that. 

I'm excited about Halloween this year and I get to spend time with my boyfriend. So that makes me happy.  I'd love to give out candy to everyone at his house and stay up late watching horror movies with him. So I'm pretty excited about Halloween this year.


----------



## Goblin

Nice work DA!
I'm glad Kitty is improving Headless.

I use to love going to the drive-in. We were charged by the car. It didn't matter how many people were in it. 
We'd see as many as three movies at a time. The concession stand sold everything so you got movies and a 
meal at the same time. We uee to have three of them, now they're all gone!

I saw a fox cross the yard the other day and 5 deer standing outside the backyard fence!

TCM is showing the original Dracula, Dracula's Daughter, and Son of Dracula
his afternoon.

I guess I should explain why I am gone for periods of time. Truth is sometimes I just don't 
feel that good and I have to take it easy. Since the stroke I sleep a lot deeper at times than
I did before......the alarm clock don't wake me, neither does the tv, or people talking around me!

Today is October 1st........30 Days till Halloween! My brother got a door cover
and mat for Halloween. The door cover has a mummy on it the mat has Jack- o-lanterns.


----------



## Hairazor

This is what I did yesterday, zip lining at Dubuque, IA with my Grandson (click on the pic to see short video)



__
https://flic.kr/p/YZ5sfj
Save​


----------



## Spooky1

Headless, I'm glad Kitty is doing better.

Way to go Hairazor!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Hairazor, you daring girl!

The sound the zipline makes reminds me of a hawk making a dive at prey:jol:


----------



## Copchick

I've been watching YouTube videos made by Unhinged Productions. Jason creates paper mache props and I've really gotten into watching and wanting to try my hand at it. I just wish there were more hours in the day to do it. Anyway, I was in my storage unit this week getting out my décor and came across my deteriorating life size latex props. It makes me sad to see them but I just couldn't throw them away, knowing some day I would find a way to restore them. Then I had my "A-ha!" moment. Why not repair the holes with duct tape and use paper mache to go over the entire prop? Boom! I have been thinking this out and I really think this can work. The props are already stuffed, so no need to create a base. I have been so excited since this realization, but I absolutely cannot do anything until after the new year. I had messaged Jason, and he said it sounded like a great idea. I can hardly contain myself, I feel like I'm gonna burst! My props may be saved after all.

Oh, and keep your fingers crossed next spring I may be purchasing my aunt and uncle's house. After he passed in July, my aunt had to be placed into an assisted living facility. She's got a bit of dementia, here and there. She has good days and some bad ones. All my life I've known their house. It's twice the size of mine and here's the cool part...my uncle had a very well built shed for putzing around, about 10' x 12', with a loft. It could be my work space for creating props or repairing, like I've described above. Plus there is a ton of storage space in the house so I wouldn't need to have a storage unit anymore. Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## Hairazor

Fingers crossed Copchick, sounds like a great setup for you. 
Reworking the props makes good sense, sounds like you have it plotted out in your mind


----------



## spinwitch

Ziplining is fun! At our museum, we had a leopard for a guest animal, and the zipline went over one corner of her cage. Best kitty toy ever! She would do the butt-wiggle when she heard the line, and then leap and hit the top of the cage as they went by.

Copchick--this sounds like the perfect way of recycling old props--they'll be more unique than ever.


----------



## Headless

Sounds perfect Tina - everything crossed for you.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I spent a good part of yesterday in the emergency room with boy #2 with a deep cut to the arch of his foot.


----------



## Hairazor

Dang, didn't you ^ just have a son with a problem? Doesn't seem fair when issues keep piling on. Hope for quick recovery


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hairazor said:


> Dang, didn't you ^ just have a son with a problem? Doesn't seem fair when issues keep piling on. Hope for quick recovery


Yup. The other son already had his stitches removed and he got a temporary cap on his broken top front tooth today. His other top front tooth is still loose so has more wires of it to hold it in.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Well believe it or not, we still have 5 wildfires still burning here in Oregon. The biggest one which is the Chetco fire in southwestern part of the state is about 97% contained. It has burned over 300 square miles of terrain, but with the cooler temps now it has helped slow down the expansion of the fire.

The other 4 fires are between 34 and 97 percent contained. Hopefully with more rain on the way it should help the fighters gain a more foothold on what's left.
*_


----------



## Spooky1

Copchick said:


> I've been watching YouTube videos made by Unhinged Productions. Jason creates paper mache props and I've really gotten into watching and wanting to try my hand at it. I just wish there were more hours in the day to do it. Anyway, I was in my storage unit this week getting out my décor and came across my deteriorating life size latex props. It makes me sad to see them but I just couldn't throw them away, knowing some day I would find a way to restore them. Then I had my "A-ha!" moment. Why not repair the holes with duct tape and use paper mache to go over the entire prop? Boom! I have been thinking this out and I really think this can work. The props are already stuffed, so no need to create a base. I have been so excited since this realization, but I absolutely cannot do anything until after the new year. I had messaged Jason, and he said it sounded like a great idea. I can hardly contain myself, I feel like I'm gonna burst! My props may be saved after all.
> 
> Oh, and keep your fingers crossed next spring I may be purchasing my aunt and uncle's house. After he passed in July, my aunt had to be placed into an assisted living facility. She's got a bit of dementia, here and there. She has good days and some bad ones. All my life I've known their house. It's twice the size of mine and here's the cool part...my uncle had a very well built shed for putzing around, about 10' x 12', with a loft. It could be my work space for creating props or repairing, like I've described above. Plus there is a ton of storage space in the house so I wouldn't need to have a storage unit anymore. Keep your fingers crossed for me!


Check with Dead with Dave, he just restored a latex prop


----------



## Spooky1

Haunti, those boys are going to give you gray hairs.


----------



## Spooky1

We've been in touch with two Vegas forum members (Denhaunt & Wyatt Furr) and both are okay.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^I'm glad that they are okay!

ION: So, I have an ASL Teacher that decided to play a joke on us and catch us all unaware. All this time, we've assumed that because he's deaf, that he doesn't talk at all. We know he's deaf, because he wears the cochlear implant. The first two classes he used interpreters to communicate with us along with the word processor on his computer and the white board. It's been like this the last month...and then today, after the tests had been turned in, he sits down at the table grins at all of us and then says, "So, how was the test, too hard for you?" This is the first time he's ever spoken to us at all! 
We're all looking at him in amazement and then he starts laughing at us. He must get such a kick out of it. Apparently, he's been taking speech lessons and really practicing! his excuse of course, was that he wanted us to get used to only signing in the classroom so that we don't start relying on talking to get our points across. He looked so damn pleased with himself! He really seems to get a kick out of messing with our heads! :lolkin:


----------



## Goblin

Soooooooo......I get a call today from the doctor's office. They want to do the ultrasound again. 
They are gonna add something that will give them a sharper image. It will on October 12th and 
there will be no charge. This time around they're gonna tell me about the blot clot or I'm gonna
get very angry.......and as Bruce banner said, "They won't like me when I'm angry!"


----------



## Headless

Long time to wait Goblin............. I'd be angry as well.

Haunti - kids huh!

LOL DA - I bet he got a kick out of the looks on your faces.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*I also had to visit my doctor today. As some of you know I'm a type 2 diabetic and lately I've been feeling really sluggish and am yawning all the time (all day long). So when they took my blood pressure today they noticed that my heat rate is at 54, down from where it should be.

I've also been having problems with short term memory and I mean really short term. I would be in one room and think about something I need to do, and then walk into the hallway and forget what it was I was thinking about.

My doctor determined that it's because my heart has been slowed down from one of the meds he had me on. So now I'm not going to take those anymore and with the new meds hopefully it will up my heart rate to normal and help with blood flow into my brain to help with my memory.

According to my doctor, I should start seeing a difference in about a week or so of taking the new meds. We shall see . . . *_


----------



## bobzilla

Pretty funny stuff!
https://www.ispot.tv/ad/wgry/party-city-2017-halloween-house-battle-tombstones


----------



## Tokwik

Build a fence they said. 
It'll look good they said. 

15 sections completed. 
186 pickets cut, finaled, and painted. 

3 more partial sections to go. Posts still a WIP (x20). 

Almost...almost... seemed like a good idea at the time. 

Time, which is running out. 
&#55356;&#57211;&#55356;&#57211;


----------



## Headless

LOL I feel for you Tokwik - 15 sections of fence is a marathon in anyone's language!


----------



## Goblin

Fall's finally arrived. 40's at night.......warm during the day.

Today is payday!


----------



## Hairazor

Ugly picture day, you know - the day you renew your Driver's License


----------



## Copchick

^ Ha! I hate when it's time to renew. Every year we are recertified through the state (MPOETC) and they then send out our state certification ID cards. I got mine yesterday at work. Yuck! They used my driver's license photo and blew it up to fit in the entire box on the card. You know how they say a camera puts 10 pounds on your picture? Yeah, try about 40. Thanks MPOETC.

Has anyone seen or experienced the "covered bridge" at Spirit? Too cool! I did not expect the floor boards to drop as you walk. I took some video and pics if I ever get the urge to undergo a large prop. If anyone has gone and seen it, how do you think the floor boards drop? I was thinking either some sort of elastic bands across or bungee cords.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I spent a lovely long weekend in Ohio seeing my mom and spending a day enjoying Cedar Point's Halloweekends. We went to the Point on Saturday, which is always the busiest day to be there, but we did get through two of the six haunted houses, rode the merry-go-round and the train, watched most of the Skeleton Crew outdoor show, saw Midnight Syndicate Live! twice, and did a lot of walking The weather was perfect, too.

Now I'm back at work and thinking how nice it would be to be back in Ohio:googly:


----------



## Copchick

Sounds like you had a nice time Roxy. 

Uh oh, I just looked and I am the only member here. Well, there's a guest too. Hi guest! Come and join us, we all float down here. Ha, sorry I couldn't pass that up.


----------



## Headless

LOL stop scaring the lurkers Tina!

Roxy - sounds like an awesome time away. That's how I always feel when I get back to the real world too. I always buy a lotto ticket hahahahahaha Talk about wishful thinking.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tina, you bad girl, what were you doing up so late on a school night?:jol:

Nothing wrong with a little wishful thinking, Headless. Sometimes it actually gets you motivated to do something constructive, like, oh, I don't know, doing more wishful thinking


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds like a great weekend Roxy & Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

Re my Halloween party
On Sept. 20th I sent out by e-mail:

SAVE THE DATE HAND

Next week I will pass out the invites which are printed on card stock (Lydia is our Library Ghost, we blame her for things we can't account for)

Front: print toe tag

Back: snackie to share printSave​


----------



## RoxyBlue

Party at Hairazor's - woo hoo!:jol:


----------



## bobzilla

I went into Lowe's yesterday, and they were talking down all the Halloween stuff, and putting up Christmas stuff!
Good Lord :googly:


----------



## Headless

Well that's just wrong Bobzilla!

Delivered my last invitation today. YAY pretty happy to have them out of the way. Photos in another thread shortly.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Summer is back for a few days again. Apparently it hasn't gotten the message that it's time to let Fall have a turn.....


----------



## Headless

Roxy we are finally getting some warmth out of the sun here. I'm so over Winter. Spring is usually a bit temperamental but yesterday was the first day I've come home and thought it was too warm to have the fire going.

Planning a big day in the shed today. Hopefully some progress to be made in things other than paper. I'm all invitationed out after daughter's wedding invites and my party ones.


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's going to SNOW here on Sunday!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hauntiholik said:


> It's going to SNOW here on Sunday!


 ok... And?


----------



## Troll Wizard

RoxyBlue said:


> Summer is back for a few days again. Apparently it hasn't gotten the message that it's time to let Fall have a turn.....


_*Same here were I live, we've had temps from the mid 70's and 80's. Although we did have some rain back during last weekend, and we are expecting some more rain tonight and Saturday.

But after that we are back to mid 70's again. It's been great cause it give me more time to get things ready for winter.
*_


----------



## Headless

So much for the big day in the shed. At about 9.00am I decided that I needed to buy a few things - in a store 1 hour away. So we hopped in the car and went for a drive. Did my shopping. Spent a good hour or so with daughter & granddaughter. Got to get those Grandbaby hours up!!!!! She is crawling now and is such a happy wee soul. So finally got home at about 5.00pm and then spent 3 hours in the shed. Good progress on the much needed items to be finished so I've had a very good day.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lord Homicide said:


> ok... And?


Too cold to paint.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Halloween is coming up soon and I'm very excited. I'm planning on making my own decorations with paper and getting crafty. I'll set them up inside my room. Add up some photo's once I'm done!


----------



## Copchick

I was on my way home from our camp today and came across a Halloween yard sale. Yes! A Halloween yard sale! This was a house that always had their blow mold pumpkins stacked in different ways in their yard, so I was curious about the yard sale. He mostly had the inflatable blow ups, but lo and behold, I spied a Jason Vorhees animatronic and he was selling it for $50! So I put my hands on it, (yard sale reserve, lol) and called my friend Tracy who is a major Halloween freak such as myself. I already have Jason and knew she would want it. After a few minutes of calls, voicemail, and texts, she finally called me back thinking there was an emergency of some sort. I told her about Jason and she said yes! So she got a Jason animatronic for $50. It works perfectly too. I cannot believe the good fortune of finding him today. I've seen him selling on ebay for $300-$500. Eight hours later, and I'm still giggling at our score.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Good for you and your friend Copchick! It's always amazing how things just fall into place at times. I mean, how many times have you ever heard of a Halloween yard sale?

I hope your friend will get many years of scaring people with Jason. *_


----------



## Hairazor

Score, Copchick, and you are a very good friend


----------



## Headless

Right place at the right time CC - nice pickup.

Spent a full day in the shed today and I'm exhausted but it's that nice "I got a lot of stuff done today" kind of exhausted.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Wow Copchick. Lucky find and lucky Tracy! I know that "can't stop giggling" feeling when you come across a great purchase. Why a Halloween yard sale now? I wondered if the owner explained. I was thinking maybe they were moving or just redoing their whole Halloween set up.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hairazor said:


> Re my Halloween party
> On Sept. 20th I sent out by e-mail:
> 
> SAVE THE DATE HAND
> 
> Next week I will pass out the invites which are printed on card stock (Lydia is our Library Ghost, we blame her for things we can't account for)
> 
> Front: print toe tag
> 
> Back: snackie to share printSave​


Hairazor, 

Love your invitations! That toe tag just cracked me up! ROSE S. ARDEAD.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Okay, I know this is off the beaten path here but hang in there for a moment.

The other day I was shopping for some groceries in a Fred Meyer store (part of Kroger Foods now) and I needed some milk and when I came into the dairy section I ended up seeing some pumpkin spice eggnog.

But sitting right next to it was cartons of regular egg nog as well. I was like wow, I've never seen just egg nog in the stores this early before. But heck, I didn't care it was there and I bought some. I'm thinking the holidays are really here, and I see that stores are already pulling Halloween off some shelves to make room for Christmas.

*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bought $30 worth of candy for Halloween at Target yesterday. We made sure it was stuff we like in case there’s any left over:googly:

Spooky1 set a jacko in one of the upstairs windows and two GID skellies in another, uplit with a blacklight, as a precursor to Halloween. Projections should be running by this coming weekend.

I’d like to say it’s starting to feel like Halloween, but I’m not there yet.


----------



## Hairazor

I used to have a friend who always bought a bag of fun size Snickers for ToT because it was his favorite--then he never turned on his light and ate them himself


----------



## RoxyBlue

^One of our friends did something similar - bought a bag of small candy bars for Halloween early in October, ate them all herself, then had to buy more candy:jol: It's a sickness, I tell ya!:googly:

One of my nephews mentioned on Facebook that he hates possums, so we posted this picture on his timeline.










How could anyone hate that face?


----------



## Hairazor

^ Quite a face


----------



## DandyBrit

Do people over the pond actually eat those little guys then?


----------



## randomr8

I'm an idiot. I can't delete a post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

DandyBrit said:


> Do people over the pond actually eat those little guys then?


Yes, people over here do eat possum, although it may not be a common practice. I think it's more of a country thing than a city thing:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

randomr8 said:


> I'm an idiot. I can't delete a post.


No, you're not an idiot. It's a mod power

I deleted the thread you were trying to remove.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

DandyBrit, people used to frequently eat opossums back in the days when they had to be self sufficient. Just like raccoon, deer, muskrats, alligators. Because they are scavengers people would sometimes trap and keep them for a couple of months to change the flavor of the meat by feeding them vegetables and berries. They were considered delicious with sweet potatoes. People still eat opossums (probably mostly out of curiosity or they're camping and living off the land). I'm sure there are restaurants that still serve dishes like possum stew, frog legs and alligator. I've never tried opossum but if the zombie apocalypse ever comes I have enough of them in my yard to last me awhile.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The meat from an alligator’s tail is pretty tasty fried. I tried some once many years ago. I’d eat it again:jol:


----------



## DandyBrit

Thanks for the info guys - I had a vague idea about it. I suppose if we had possums in Yorkshire it would be a popular dish. We'll try pretty much anything here (with Yorkshire Pudding of course!)


----------



## randomr8

Thanks Roxy. Directions say clicking the edit button allows you to edit or delete a thread so imagine my confusion. :googly::googly::googly:


----------



## Headless

Well here comes the start of the fun - my caterer pulled out today so we have a party planned with an expected turnout of about 70 and no food....... Lucky there is 4 weeks to go. Glad I didn't plan to have my Halloween party on Halloween!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

DandyBrit said:


> Do people over the pond actually eat those little guys then?


I know this has been answered, but let me assure you. It's more like a red-neck/mountain people thing. A sophisticated southern like myself would never eat such a thing, unless of course there should be a zombie apocalypse.

I never realized how much Texas wildlife surrounded me. We supposedly have a giant armadillo still roaming the apartment complex and the other day while waiting for the bus, an opossum just walked by on it's merry way. It still catches me off guard from time to time!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Riding home on the bus today and I saw a very skeletal looking haunt...this guy must make his bluckies himself, I counted at least ten full sized skellies in his yard. It just warmed my undead heart! 

Things at school are a little better than they were. Though I had to drop a class because it was a waste of time and the teacher was a lazy SOB. My power chair broke down a little over a week ago, but my family came through and all pitched in the money to get a new-to-me replacement. It's so much better than the one I bought! 
It's been a while since I was in such a good place! The only thing that would make it better is if I could still haunt a front yard. I'll just have to settle for making a little treat bucket for the kids across the way. I'll still leave the porch on, I suppose and see if any kids TOT at my humble apartment and then I still have to come up with a costume for halloween. I'm not even sure if I have anything ready!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That would be cool to see a giant armadillo. Just don't give it any beer. I hear they can't hold their liquor:googly:


----------



## DandyBrit

Dark Angel 27 said:


> I know this has been answered, but let me assure you. It's more like a red-neck/mountain people thing. A sophisticated southern like myself would never eat such a thing, unless of course there should be a zombie apocalypse.
> 
> I never realized how much Texas wildlife surrounded me. We supposedly have a giant armadillo still roaming the apartment complex and the other day while waiting for the bus, an opossum just walked by on it's merry way. It still catches me off guard from time to time!


Hey - I don't have a problem with the concept of eating possum (even though they look like they would put up quite a fight). We eat all sorts here in the UK - tripe, black pudding, haggis etc. I just don't think I would have the heart to gut/skin something like that. I've eaten roadkill pheasant myself and it was lovely.


----------



## Hairazor

A pox on your *ex*-caterer Headless


----------



## Copchick

Headless, it may be a blessing in disguise. You may hire a caterer with better food for this event. That sucks though.


----------



## Headless

I think when I posted that I was still a little in shock. It's OK. I mean this person is a friend and his daughter's school concert has been scheduled for the same night as our party. He offered to source all the food for us. but honestly he does such an amazing job with the whole thing all by himself there is no way I could even consider attempting it - I just don't have the ability or the time. So I'm presently putting out some enquiries to find a replacement. I'm devastated because he's just been so awesome the past 5 years we've done this but alas not this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Abby can be such a butthead sometimes, but when I think of all the friends she's made for us, both dog and human, just by being her doggy self, I can't be mad about the occasional frustrating quirks she has.


----------



## Goblin

It's Friday the 13th! Here I am! :devil:

Soooooo, went for the second ultrasound today. What is the thing that would give them a more enhanced picture of my heart? 
An IV that sends something into the heart land gives them a stronger image! It's like the dye they have you drink and stand in 
front of an xray machine. The whole thing was supposed to take 5 minutes! They tried the Iv in my left arm first.......wouldn't
work. Then they tried my right arm. Finally gotg it like they wanted it. They were having lay on my side at an angle that twisted
the psyiatic nerve. Next thing I was having bad pain in my lower back that swent down in my legs! Finally had to sit up to make
it stop. They did manage to get the readings they wanted......no I have to wait for the doctor to read it and tell me the results
They said again thst they saw no sign of the blood clot. Sooooooo went in there feeling fine,
left with both arms and lower back hurting and hard to walk! Hours later I'm slowly returning to normal. 
Hoping I'll bed done with the blood thinners

I left my post as I typed it so you could see the extra letters I typ sincde the stroke, especially the letter D! It's not as bad as it 
was the first months following the stroke

The thing I love about October, besides Halloween is all the horror movies.
Watching Eight Legged Freaks. Love the giant spider movies! Svenghoulie is showing Tarantula this month.


----------



## RoxyBlue

For all those superstitious folk out there:


----------



## Hairazor

Oh Goblin, wishing you improved health


----------



## Hairazor

Fire safety week, so don't forget to change the batteries in your smoke alarms and if you don't have any alarms, please consider getting the appropriate amount of them


----------



## RoxyBlue

^We recently replaced our two old battery-powered smoke detectors with the sealed 10 year battery-powered replacements, as required by Maryland law. We still need to install the replacements for the hard-wired detectors.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

*I drove around the neighborhood with my mother and only 6 people including our house has decorations. Not many people in Florida are feeling the spirit of Halloween I'm assuming. I'll always keep the spirit of Halloween until the day I die and decorate our house. I've been switching many of my decorations and finding vintage decorations on Etsy or making my own.

I'm not too good at prop making to be honest but I'm very good with arts and crafts. The best that I could do is probably put a spooky ghost in the window looking out at everyone with a black light and cobwebs. I'm saving this idea for next year and just keeping myself busy with crafts for now.

After Halloween is over with I'll look for some easy to do props to make since I'm a beginner at all of this. I love admiring people's work and prop abilities.

This web site always gets me in the mood for Halloween and everyone is very very friendly here which I love!!* :biggrinkin:


----------



## Hairazor

^ With your enthusiasm for Halloween I bet you can make some awesome props


----------



## RoxyBlue

Abby just brought me her tire. She must want something:jol:


----------



## randomr8

I learned tonight that if I create a new vignette, you'd better have a back story on hand. I created a skeleton wedding and kids wanted to know wtf. I said have you seen BeatleJuice? What ya gonna do?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Best two words I ever spoke were “I do” 29 years ago today when Spooky1 and I were joined in marriage:kisskin:


----------



## Hairazor

Best to you two ^ and many more


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Happy Anniversary RoxyBlue and Spooky1 !! Wishing you many more years of happiness together!!* :biggrinkin::biggrinkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, ladies! We had a lovely dinner out tonight and will go out again tomorrow just ‘cause


----------



## Headless

Congratulations and happy anniversary!


----------



## randomr8

Happy Anniversary you two!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I too would like to say Happy Adversity ... er ... I mean, ANNIVERSARY! Wishing many more!


----------



## bobzilla




----------



## Headless

Absolutely loving the warm weather coming our way right now. That coupled with daylight savings and I am actually feeling like heading to the shed even after a long day at work. I might only be getting a few bits and pieces done each night but it all adds up. I'm going to trial a couple of wall panels this year with just a timber frame, cling wrap (lots of it) with LED's in the middle of it. I have one frame almost painted. And just need to make one more wall panel for my clown cage too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless, you just threw me again with the comment about it getting warm

Thanks for the anniversary wishes, my peeps!


----------



## Troll Wizard

RoxyBlue said:


> Best two words I ever spoke were "I do" 29 years ago today when Spooky1 and I were joined in marriage:kisskin:


_*Congrats you two! 29 years together, 
May the next 29 be even happier for the two of you!

*_
_*







*_


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Best two words I ever spoke were "I do" 29 years ago today when Spooky1 and I were joined in marriage:kisskin:


Once again, I'm late to the party! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Hairazor

Hey everybody, don't forget to vote for your favorite prop in the prop competition


----------



## bobzilla

Good program. These guys do foam carving , sculpting, painting, etc on this show. Very informative. The History Channel.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You could get a job with them, bob


----------



## Hairazor

We watch a lot on the History Channel, will have to keep an eye out for this Bobzilla


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks! 
I bet I could learn a bunch of new stuff 



RoxyBlue said:


> ^You could get a job with them, bob


----------



## scareme

I'm late wishing Roxy and Spooky1 a Happy Anniversary. You are the most lovey dovey couple I know. Get a room. 

I don't know how this month could get any busier. We had a garage sale the first weekend. We we going to have a regular garage sale, but couldn't get it together in time. But now is the time to sell off some of my Halloween things. It hurt, but this place is so much smaller I could never display even half my things. I made $400 even with letting some things go really cheap. I just wanted to be able to share things with haunters. One lady wanted a hanging ghost that shook, talked and lit up. But she hadn't plan to stop any where and only had a dollar and really loved, she called him George. I told her since she had already named him I'd have to let him go for a dollar. I had a 15 foot hanging bride and groom for $15. A guy said he hadn't planned on stopping, (recognize the story? I heard it a lot.) and only had $5 in change. I told him he could have it, and if was ever in the neighborhood he could pay more. And if he wasn't going to be around forget it. I thought I'd never see him again but he came back that afternoon with the rest of the money. People like that restore my faith in mankind. I had some dollar tables, and pretty nice things, I just needed to clear things out, and people would try to talk me down from a dollar. Geese. The next day we were driving down the street and I saw some pumpkin light covers on a house and I said, I've got some just like that. Rick said, that's the lady you sold them to. lol It's great to see my things being used. 

So if having a garage sale wasn't enough to keep us busy we took a week off to get to Nashville to see Ty and his wife. He's there at Vanderbilt and it was his fall break. Nashville is a really cool town. Both Tennessee and Arkansas were beautiful states to drive through. The weekend we got home we helped Brit and her boyfriend move into their house. At last. They've been making house payments for two years, and this weekend was the first time they got to sleep in it. So now it's time to get my butt in gear and start decorating the outside. I think after the Halloween garage sale the neighbors are anxious to see what we kept. I got the inside decorated in Sept, so I think I'm on track. What is that thing up ahead on the rails? Oh boy.


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks Scareme, and thanks everyone for the Anniversary wishes. I was smiling throughout the wedding and I'm still smiling 29 years later.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Roxy and Spooky1. I hope I'll still be around when you make it to 50 years like my parents. 
But don't expect a microwave from me like my parents got!

Good news for a change! The doctor said the second ultrasound showed my heart muscle is strong and is
functioning normal! Not sure if the blood thinners have something to do with it or not. Still no word about 
the blood clot but they keep saying they saw no sign of it. Supposed to talk to the nurse tomorrow , Maybe 
she will clarify things for mem especially the meds. If I have to keep taking the blood thinners to strengthen 
my heart muscle then so be it!

Watching a movie I haven't seen in years........The 7 Faces of Dr. Lao!

My younger sister, Virginia was in a car crash Tuesday night. She looked both ways before entering the 
intersection and saw no one.......then a guy comes out of nowhere and hits her. Apparently he was speeding 
and ran the stop sign. Her car was totaled but luckily she wasn't hurt exc3pt for bruises.

Her daughter, Jennifer is in the hospital in Roanoke to have tests run. They found a spot on her kidney and 
they want to find out what it is

They're shoing It's the great pumpkin Charlie Brown tonight!


----------



## Death's Door

Belated Happy Anniversary to Spooky and Roxy! You two are such a cute couple.

Hey Goblin - glad to hear that your ultrasound is good. Hope you hear good news from the nurse. We get a lot of speeders on our street. I pull out of my driveway after looking four times both ways and find someone right up to my bumper! Relieved to hear your sister only sustained bruises. Hope Jennifer is ok with the test.

After reviewing my food shopping list and thinking I could probably pay off the national deficit! Along with the regular foodie items, I'm also stocking up on things for my Halloween Pokeno Party and for Halloween day. :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good news on the heart, Goblin. No clot, but did they see all that glitter?:googly:










People drive crazy around here, too. I'm surprised more folks aren't seriously hurt. Fingers crossed for Miss Jenny.

Good to see you back, DD!


----------



## Hairazor

Good on your checkup Goblin, sad on your sister's accident but glad it wasn't worse. Luck to your niece (and all that glitter, well you brung that on yourself)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I guess it's my turn to chime in. :lolkin: This past week, Jack-O-Lantern scared me. I came home from school to see him acting strangely. He was shaking, hiding from me, refusing his treats and not jumping on the furniture. (He's never exhibited this kind of behavior before) I was really worried since I can't afford the vet. All we could do was hope whatever this thing is would run it's course. Thankfully, when i woke up yesterday, he was better and even rolled over on his back demanding a belly rub. This morning, he was being even more cuddly and clingy than what I'm used to, but he's all wagging tail and unlooked for licks to the face. I think it's safe to say he's feeling better. (especially after he chased a squirrel that had the guts to be caught in the doggy run.)


----------



## Hairazor

Hope he is OK DarkA, our furbies are so important to us


----------



## RoxyBlue

Something must have spooked Jack big time, DA. Was there work done around your apartment or non-routine activities nearby? He may have heard something that seriously scared him.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey DA - animals are very resilient and bounce back quickly. Plus, he has you and he will be fine.


----------



## scareme

DA, That is really strange. It almost sound like someone scared him or scolded him. Does your Landlord ever come in your place to check on something of fix things? I'm glad he's acting better.now at least. 

Speaking of anniversaries, Brit has asked us if we would mind if she got married on St Pat's day, the same day we married. I think it would be wonderful. I won't have to remember the date, and everyone is in a good mood or drunk on your anniversary. So Rick and I were talking at dinner tonight. I tell everyone we have been married 33 years and I said it was to bad it wasn't our 35th they were getting married on. Rick looked at me strange and said we've been married 36 years. After arguing with him, I finally saw that he was right. Dang. I lost three years I never celebrated our 35th like it was special. I did feel like I was saying 33 for a long time, for maybe 6 months or a year. But three years? I wonder what else I am forgetting?


----------



## Spooky1

Goblin, glad the exam result look good. Hope your sister recovers from her bruises quickly.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I don't know how the landlord coming in would upset him. She keeps doggy treats in her office so Jack likes to come in there to get his treats. I live with my birthmom and the family suspects that she might have dementia, so she could have been rough on him and not realized that she hurt him. I know he's also got some kind of back problem (that's been there for a while) Whatever happened, he's definitely bounced back.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dark Angel 27 said:


> So, this is Opal, my wire bat. She is the wire project I made for my sculpture class. I know it's probably hard to see, but the light was on her. It is a cool shadow, though!


Dark Angel, this is a little late but I wanted to tell you I love Opal. I thought you did a great job on her eyes and ears very delicate and subtle. Beautiful work! You are right about the shadow, it is really cool. You should frame the picture. 



Dark Angel 27 said:


> I guess it's my turn to chime in. :lolkin: This past week, Jack-O-Lantern scared me. I came home from school to see him acting strangely. He was shaking, hiding from me, refusing his treats and not jumping on the furniture. (He's never exhibited this kind of behavior before) I was really worried since I can't afford the vet. All we could do was hope whatever this thing is would run it's course. Thankfully, when i woke up yesterday, he was better and even rolled over on his back demanding a belly rub. This morning, he was being even more cuddly and clingy than what I'm used to, but he's all wagging tail and unlooked for licks to the face. I think it's safe to say he's feeling better. (especially after he chased a squirrel that had the guts to be caught in the doggy run.)


I'm very glad Jack-O-Lantern is OK!  I agree with the others that it sounds like something scared or upset him. Maybe it's just a one time thing, something from outside like a road crew, something noisy occurred. I would do what you're already doing: just be extra vigilant for the next week or so.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I retire yet?:googly:


----------



## DandyBrit

^Has it been "one of those days"?


----------



## randomr8

Let me get you that winning lotto ticket, Roxy.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Can I retire yet?:googly:


HAHAHAHAHAHA I ask that question almost every day Roxy!

So glad to hear your sister is OK Goblin. Car crashes are nerve rattling especially when you see the damage to the car. Sending good wishes to Jennifer and hoping its just a blip on the screen......

We're into our second weekend of setting up for the Scouts fundraiser which starts next weekend (Saturday, Sunday and then again Tuesday for Halloween). Then pack it all up again and bring it home to set up for our party which is November 11. Always a hectic time, but it's great to see the props come to life in a new setting each year.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The emergency room bills are rolling in. OUCH!


----------



## scareme

^^^ Are they co-pays or do you have to pick up the whole bill? Co-pays are nothing minor now days either.

I put up the beef netting spider webs and spiders in the outdoor entryway today. There are tornado watches out right now. I guess I'll see how well I anchored the webs.


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> ^^^ Are they co-pays or do you have to pick up the whole bill? Co-pays are nothing minor now days either.


I have to pay $1650.00 of $2813.09 for the first bill for the 5 stitches in his lip. My part of the dentist bill is pennies under $700. I'm expecting the other emergency room bill to be about $3000 out of pocket.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Holy crap, Haunti! If you’re getting insurance coverage through your employer, they need to shop around for another plan.


----------



## Headless

Holy cow Haunti - that's ugly!


----------



## scareme

Holy crap! How are you supposed to come up with the money? Sell a kidney?


----------



## Hairazor

Dang HauntiH that's harsh


----------



## PrettyGhoul

OMG Haunti, that's insane. Ugh, I think medical, hospital, insurance costs are so crazy scary. I'm sorry about the huge bills. You're probably already doing this but triple check everything. Hospitals make a lot of mistakes (I have found) and charge for things that they shouldn't. Also it might be worth calling or visiting the billing department and finding out if you can negotiate. Maybe knock off a percentage of the bill or something. They might be willing to work with you (especially since this is out of pocket) to get a payment.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I had a lovely dinner out, and I’m now curled up on the couch with the dog watching a horror movie and waiting for the glass of wine to wear off:jol:


----------



## Headless

Sounds like the perfect evening Roxy. 

I'm exhausted - and there is still so much to do.


----------



## Death's Door

Haunti - sorry to hear about the medical bills. You need insurance and you still have a huge bill to pay for. Definitely not fair.

Roxy/Spooky1 - Dinner and a horror movie - that's an awesome night!

Help host the Annual Kid's Halloween Party yesterday afternoon. Kids had really great costumes. I was in charge of the craft table and we made mummies out of toilet paper rolls w/white crepe paper and was stuffed w/candy. I let the kids accessorize the mummies with the glue, markers, stickers, googly eyes, foam cutouts, and glitter. Kids had a blast and so did I. I love to see the creativity kids come up with. 

Once home, chilled for the rest of the evening watching TCM which had the Hammer films on last night - hey - I wonder if Roxy was watching them too?


----------



## Hairazor

the kids party sounds like fun Death's Door


----------



## RoxyBlue

Between TCM and Chiller, we have a lot of horror movies recorded that we need to watch.


----------



## scareme

^^^I wish we had access to those movies all year long. The good old Hollywood style. I love watching them after everything shuts down and I'm all alone on Halloween night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

October 24 is National Bologna Day. Makes me think of this commercial from the 70s:


----------



## Hairazor

Every so often when I am making balogna sandwiches I find myself humming that ^


----------



## Goblin

I am watching the original Night of the Demons on the Comet channel.

I believe I knows why I'm such a night owl.........my mother told me I was born at 3 o'clock in the morning!


----------



## Death's Door

scareme said:


> ^^^I love watching them after everything shuts down and I'm all alone on Halloween night.


I am actually doing that for Halloween night. I have to go to work the next day (always had the week off from work) so I won't be staying up until usual time of 2 a.m. Hubby will be in WV all week so being home alone and watching 
a horror movie and relaxing for the evening will be a treat. In reality, I will probably fall asleep on the couch after of busy day of setting up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Morning indulgence - chocolate raspberry flavored coffee. Oh, and some peanut M&Ms:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wtp by Jana Pumpkin5, on Flickr


----------



## scareme




----------



## Hairazor

Bwahahaha ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can't believe Halloween is next week already.....:googly:


----------



## bobzilla

50% off all Halloween in store at Home Depot 
At least here in San Diego. Even the skeleton horses were half off :googly:


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> Can't believe Halloween is next week already.....:googly:


!!! What??? !!!


----------



## Hairazor

I start setting up for the Library staff party tomorrow. I need to hit the ground running to get it all set up.


----------



## scareme

Good luck with your party. Take pictures if you can.


----------



## randomr8

I bought my first inflatable halloween decoration (cringe / shudder). I kinda feel those are... not what I was going for. It's a 12 foot slenderman and 33% off. Don't know if I'm being snobby about those things or what ( you can tell me). I've been wanting to buy the 15 ft Bumble for snow time - Bumble
But they're so damn expensive.


----------



## spinwitch

My snob side--make your own props, creepier and spookier and far more unique than anything you could ever buy--looks down my nose at inflatables.

My inner child adores them. The museum has about 10 of them set up and I love going to that area.


----------



## Hairazor

What is this white stuff I see out my window when I need to haul way too much to the Library to set up for the party?!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Could it be.....SNOW?!?!?

We don't use inflatable props in our yard, but I agree they appeal to kids and some of them (like the big black cat and the hearse with rider) are actually pretty cool. Whether I use them or not, I would certainly support someone else using them because it keeps the holiday alive and beats not decorating at all.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Uruk-Hai's Halloween cemetery display was used as a setting for part of this funny video.


----------



## randomr8

spinwitch said:


> My snob side--make your own props, creepier and spookier and far more unique than anything you could ever buy--looks down my nose at inflatables.
> 
> My inner child adores them. The museum has about 10 of them set up and I love going to that area.


You're right Spinwitch, of course, but it's between time to make cool things and the "ooo look! bright and shiny!" vs the "I could never put THAT in my haunt" feeling. Worse case it will be another piece that I will lend out next year to a neighbor in an effort to increase the Halloween Neighborhood is HERE! effect. 
Paraphrasing Roxy - the more the merrier.


----------



## Hairazor

Clear Aligners was pretty cute and WOOT to Uruk-Hai


----------



## PrettyGhoul

randomr8 said:


> I bought my first inflatable halloween decoration (cringe / shudder). I kinda feel those are... not what I was going for. It's a 12 foot slenderman and 33% off. Don't know if I'm being snobby about those things or what ( you can tell me). I've been wanting to buy the 15 ft Bumble for snow time - Bumble
> But they're so damn expensive.


I wasn't familiar with the slenderman so I looked it up, pretty cool. The Bumble is very fun! I do so love DIY props and what Haunters build and members have posted on the forum is truly spectacular but I think it's all good! 

Roxy loved the video, very funny!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hairazor said:


> I start setting up for the Library staff party tomorrow. I need to hit the ground running to get it all set up.





Hairazor said:


> What is this white stuff I see out my window when I need to haul way too much to the Library to set up for the party?!!


*Hairazor, Wow I can't even remember the last time I saw snow (you are talking about snow right? hehe  ) Good luck with your party and have a great time!! Also what Scareme said...take pics if you can.*:biggrinkin: :eekin:


----------



## scareme

randomr8 said:


> I bought my first inflatable halloween decoration (cringe / shudder). I kinda feel those are... not what I was going for. It's a 12 foot slenderman and 33% off. Don't know if I'm being snobby about those things or what ( you can tell me). I've been wanting to buy the 15 ft Bumble for snow time - Bumble
> But they're so damn expensive.





spinwitch said:


> My snob side--make your own props, creepier and spookier and far more unique than anything you could ever buy--looks down my nose at inflatables.
> 
> My inner child adores them. The museum has about 10 of them set up and I love going to that area.


I wasn't a big inflatable fan either. But I found a couple for $5 each at Goodwill and I had a huge yard to fill so I threw them up. I have to say the kids loved them and the parents took more pictures of their kids with them than any other prop that night. So I go ahead and use them. Twisted props for me. Kid friendly for the tots. We can all live together in Halloweenland.


----------



## Hauntiholik

This was to be my prop contest entry but the hands didn't arrive in time.


----------



## scareme

That looks fantastic. How big is it?


----------



## Spooky1

A sarcophagus fit for a pharaoh


----------



## RoxyBlue

That’s stunning, Haunti!


----------



## Hairazor

HauntiH, that is one Rad realistic looking prop


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Haunti that is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Goblin

Beautiful job Hauni!

Dark Shadows weekend. TCM shoed House of Dark Shadows and Night of
Dark Shadows. The Decade channel is showing all the spisodes of the series
all weekend.......without the commercials. some of them I haven't seen in
over 50 years. It was the big thing when I was in high school. Everybody
rushed home to see the latest episode.......even the teachers! The big
question at schoo was "Did you see what happened on Dark Shadows 
yesterday?"

Talking about rain. Hope it doesn't rain out my Halloween. I haven' decorated 
yet. Hoping Monday will be sunny.


----------



## Headless

Haunti that's awesome! I'm suffering serious sarcophagus envy right now!


----------



## Pumpkin5

^:jol:That is a wonderful prop Haunti! I bet your Egyptian theme rocks out this year.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Since I am doing a minimal haunt this year, I planned a fun day for my four sisters and we made milk jug witch heads. I hung five completed heads in my front Dogwood Tree. (a witch hat, empty milk jug, black garbage bags, paint and fish line) A really simple craft for a fun weekend and the five heads represent my four "witchy" sisters and me.
MJALL by Jana Pumpkin5, on Flickr
MJ5 by Jana Pumpkin5, on Flickr
MJ2 by Jana Pumpkin5, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

What "sweet" little witches P5


----------



## RoxyBlue

P5, those are so clever and cute! Nothing wrong with minimal when it looks like that:jol:

Getting a bit of rain today, so it's a good day to put together animatronics inside. We're going to be pulling props out of storage and staging them for the Tuesday set up today and tomorrow.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Fab job Haunti...You sure its not real lol


----------



## bobzilla

So cool P5!
Witch one did you make


----------



## scareme

P5 Those witches are cute. And I love your house. Why are you choosing to haunt light this year? I know Rick wishes that I would some times.


----------



## Headless

Love those witches P5 - they look amazing!

Our first two nights at the Scouts Fundraiser and we've raised $515 ($5 entry) - so pretty pleased with that given Halloween still had 2 days to go. Hoping for at least that again for tomorrow night (Tuesday). Then the long haul begins to get it all home and start setting up for our party on the 11th. Thank heaven I have next week off to prepare.


----------



## Lord Homicide

bobzilla said:


> 50% off all Halloween in store at Home Depot  At least here in San Diego. Even the skeleton horses were half off :googly:


 here too in TX


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 had to go out in the rain last night to stabilize the column and section of fencing we have along the sidewalk. The wet soil and lively wind gusts were making the column and fence tilt toward the sidewalk at an alarming angle


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Haunti - that is a great-looking prop ya got there!!!! Love the detail
P5 - Love the witches - even if you're having a small display - doesn't matter - they look great

Had a productive and fun weekend - spent time with my family on Friday night visiting the Mt. Holly Pumpkin Festival which had 750 lit-up pumpkins and then cruised the neighborhood checking out Halloween displays. Saturday was bring up props and boxes, clean the house, and get the Halloween-to-do list down On Sunday, I hosted the annual Halloween Pokeno party with my ladies doning our costumes and eating, drinking and having fun. I actually feel good today!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Happy Halloween eve y'all. Watching Disney Cars with the kids then we will switch over to Nightmare before Christmas (a Baron favorite). The weather is supposed crappy here tomorrow PM so we did Halloween last night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Everything is out of the crawlspace now and waiting to come upstairs. Now I just need to summon up enough ambition to go sort through the dowel stakes we use to secure the tombstones and get hats hot glued to the yard skellies:jol: The formal living room is peopled by a horse, dragon, and various ghouls and zombies ready to make an appearance tomorrow.


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Halloween Forum Friends! May your Haunts be creepy, spooky & scary!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy Halloween! It’s going to be a busy day. May your weather be favorable and your haunts admired by all who stop by.


----------



## randomr8

Happy Halloween!!! I hope everyone has calm cool humid weather. May you blow no breakers. Maybe I'll actually remember to get a clicker this year.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:HAPPY HALLOWEEN to all my forum peeps!


----------



## Hairazor

_HAPPY HAUNTING to all
_
100_0770 - Copy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Taking a break from setting up to have a burger and get re-energized before going back out to finish up the details.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*"Happy Halloween" everyone!*_


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow! Even though it was a small display we had a record 634 TOT's this year. Of course, not all were in costume and not all were of TOT age...but what the heck...it's Halloween. A few people commented on our smaller display this year...but I spit in their eyes so they quieted right down. (just kidding....but I felt like it...) Anyway, next year, bigger and better....bigger and better....


----------



## Spooky1

And now it’s time for a glass of wine.


----------



## Headless

I hope you guys all had an amazing Halloween. We had a sensational weekend with our fundraiser for the Scouts. We raised over $1700 at $5 per head. Halloween is certainly picking up speed here in Australia. That was our best year in 4 years of doing the fundraiser by about $300 and it's been awesome to have people looking forward to the event. We had so many parents come through in costume with their kids it was sensational. So now we're transporting everything home in preparation for our party in 10 days. Thankfully I have next week off to prepare for the event. We already have 77 acceptances for the party - it's going to be such a huge weekend.


----------



## Hairazor

Woot woot ^


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Death's Door said:


> Had a productive and fun weekend - spent time with my family on Friday night visiting the Mt. Holly Pumpkin Festival which had 750 lit-up pumpkins and then cruised the neighborhood checking out Halloween displays. Saturday was bring up props and boxes, clean the house, and get the Halloween-to-do list down On Sunday, I hosted the annual Halloween Pokeno party with my ladies doning our costumes and eating, drinking and having fun. I actually feel good today!


*Death's Door that sounds like a perfect Pre-Halloween weekend and a lot of fun!*:biggrinkin:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Wow! Even though it was a small display we had a record 634 TOT's this year. Of course, not all were in costume and not all were of TOT age...but what the heck...it's Halloween. A few people commented on our smaller display this year...but I spit in their eyes so they quieted right down. (just kidding....but I felt like it...) Anyway, next year, bigger and better....bigger and better....


Holly Cow Pumpkin5!! My highest TOT count ever was about 60 and that was a year that Halloween tour trolleys rolled through the neighborhood (never found out why they did). They only stopped at houses that had full set ups and fog machines...I guess. I was out topping off my fog machines and heard them yell "skeletons on the roof" and "I see fog" when they came up to my house. I lost my Halloween mojo for a couple of years but I'm getting it back. I had a couple of projects I was working on for this year but to late and not in time so I'll finish for next year. So same...next year bigger and better!

I loved your sister witches and your yard may have been minimal this year but it still screamed Halloween and looked awesome!:biggrinkin::eekin::eekin:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Headless said:


> I hope you guys all had an amazing Halloween. We had a sensational weekend with our fundraiser for the Scouts. We raised over $1700 at $5 per head. Halloween is certainly picking up speed here in Australia. That was our best year in 4 years of doing the fundraiser by about $300 and it's been awesome to have people looking forward to the event. We had so many parents come through in costume with their kids it was sensational. So now we're transporting everything home in preparation for our party in 10 days. Thankfully I have next week off to prepare for the event. We already have 77 acceptances for the party - it's going to be such a huge weekend.


*That's wonderful Headless!! Congratulations!
How are you set with a new caterer? I'm hoping you found someone you are happy with and your party is fabulous and fun!! *:biggrinkin::biggrinkin:


----------



## Hairazor

I'm all alone here so I will use all my unused webbing to make a nice cobweb tunnel for you all, heehee


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spiders - NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We had a very successful night, and I'm now officially exhausted. Spooky1 was smart and took today off. I made it to work, albeit late, and am looking forward to crashing tonight once I get home.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

my goodness, do i miss haunting. i have a two hour commute from my college, so by the time i got home, halloween night was already over. Not to mention that we live in an apartment complex...so other than the halloween party in the student center, I missed most of the fun.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I enjoyed my display since it was done as as cheaply as I could do a theme from scratch.


----------



## Hairazor

Yowza!!! ^ That is Bodacious!


----------



## Headless

PrettyGhoul said:


> *That's wonderful Headless!! Congratulations!
> How are you set with a new caterer? I'm hoping you found someone you are happy with and your party is fabulous and fun!! *:biggrinkin::biggrinkin:


THANKFULLY one of the girls I work with used to own a local restaurant and has volunteered to do a lamb on a spit for us - so we're all good!



Hauntiholik said:


> I enjoyed my display since it was done as as cheaply as I could do a theme from scratch.


Haunti that looks amazing! Those walls and props are sensational.


----------



## spinwitch

Haunti, that is freakin' awesome! This is in your house???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing about that display says "done on the cheap", Haunti. Everything in there is beautifully done.


----------



## Hauntiholik

spinwitch said:


> Haunti, that is freakin' awesome! This is in your house???


Yes it is!


----------



## Headless

Absolutely devastated tonight as one of our beloved doggies has been having grand mal seizures since suffering a stroke a couple of years ago. The last one he had I said no more and if there was another I would be brave and do the right thing to end his suffering. After having another on Wednesday night I booked him in to the vet for today.

Having bred and shown dogs for over 40 years now I've had my share of moments where we've had to make the difficult decision to euthanize for a number of reasons but today was just an absolute disaster. It took this young vet over 20 minutes to finish the job and in the meantime my beautiful boy was confused, anxious and suffering while she bungled her way through the process. I have never seen such a dreadful process and I'm devastated that his final moments were so traumatic.

RIP Scheppi. Always in our hearts.


----------



## spinwitch

Headless, I cannot imagine going through that. I have had animals put down on a number of occasions, and it's always been a soft and gentle thing. Hard enough to have to make that ultimate decision without it becoming a nightmare. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## randomr8

Books! Monster Books!

hakutaku-a-bestiary-of-japanese-


----------



## randomr8

So sorry Headless. It's hard enough to go through when the doc does it right.


----------



## Hairazor

Headless, the decision is hard enough but to have it not go well must be even more heartbreaking. I wish you peace and comfort.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless, I'm so sorry for your loss. We saw your post on Facebook about what happened. Losing a well loved member of the family is always heart wrenching, and to have to experience it as you and Scheppi did made it worse. I know he had a wonderful life with you and I hope you ultimately take comfort from knowing you are one of those beautiful people who cherish the animals with whom they share their lives.

Our first dog Jessie had to be put down at the age of 15 when she went into cluster seizures. She was given Valium prior to her final injection (necessary when an 85 pound dog is thrashing about), so she was sedated and calm at the time of her passing. I believe Willow was also given a mild sedative when we took her in for her last trip to a vet. Neither of them had the experience Scheppi had, which makes me wonder what went wrong.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Oh Headless! I'm so sorry!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:crykin:Oh, Maree......


----------



## Headless

Thank you for your kind thoughts everyone.


----------



## Goblin

I'm sorry for your loss Headless.

Looks like Halloween's officially dead around these parts.
We got only one TOT.....and that was my great niece! She was dressed up
as Maleficent. She liked all my decorations, especially the spiders.
Went to the store Halloween night, the streets were deserted! When I was
growing up there was hundreds! It is a shame that the next generations
of kids won't know the fun of trick-or-treating like we did. As for me, I will
continue to decorate each year as long as I am able. :jol: I told my brother
that when I pass away to put a small Jack-o-lantern on my grave every
Halloween.

DST ends today. In 2005 I was working a 12 hour shift in the mill and we
went off DST at 2am. We ended up working 13 hours instead of 12....and
got an extra hour of pay too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It’s raining.....


----------



## randomr8

^ 
Yes. Perfect day to finish packing away.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That’s what Spooky1 did most of the day! Now we just need to find time to get everything loaded back into the crawlspace.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doctor’s visit - done.
Bank deposit - done.
Stop at vet to get Bravecto for Abby - done.
Sit back, relax, message family, and surf the ‘net - work in progress.


----------



## scareme

It sounds like everyone had a good Halloween. We were in the thirties that night but Rick and I still stayed outside during tot time. A cup of hot chocolate does a lot for thawing out frozen fingers. We were told to expect around 300 and we had about 200. I was amazed so many came out in the cold weather. We kept hearing kids up and down the street telling their parents, "I wanna go to that house." I smiled and told Rick, I think we are officially "that house". lol I've been busy this week and as of Friday had everything down and put away. It goes a lot faster when you don't have as much. I put up the Thanksgiving decorations today. For once I feel like i'm ahead of the game.



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Wow! Even though it was a small display we had a record 634 TOT's this year. Of course, not all were in costume and not all were of TOT age...but what the heck...it's Halloween. A few people commented on our smaller display this year...but I spit in their eyes so they quieted right down. (just kidding....but I felt like it...) Anyway, next year, bigger and better....bigger and better....


My daughter would agree with you. When we were gone last year She put up fewer decorations than I would have. When people would comment on the lack of decorations, she like you wanted to spit. Only she said she wanted to spit on the candy and hand it to them. Yeah, she takes after her father.



Hauntiholik said:


> I enjoyed my display since it was done as as cheaply as I could do a theme from scratch.


It looks fabulous. Did you make the Anubis yourself?



Headless said:


> Thank you for your kind thoughts everyone.


I am so sorry for your loss. And for the pain the Vet caused you. My sister in AZ found a Vet that came to the house. The dog was comfortable at home and just fell asleep in his Mommy's arms. I wish there were more Vets that would do it that way. Much less stress on the pet.



Goblin said:


> I'm sorry for your loss Headless.
> 
> Looks like Halloween's officially dead around these parts.
> We got only one TOT.....and that was my great niece! She was dressed up
> as Maleficent. She liked all my decorations, especially the spiders.
> Went to the store Halloween night, the streets were deserted! When I was
> growing up there was hundreds! It is a shame that the next generations
> of kids won't know the fun of trick-or-treating like we did. As for me, I will
> continue to decorate each year as long as I am able. :jol: I told my brother
> that when I pass away to put a small Jack-o-lantern on my grave every
> Halloween.


I like the idea about the Jack-o-Lantern on your grave. I'm going to tell my family the same thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's still raining, which means the big maple in our backyard that likes to dump a ton of leaves all at once is going to drop another ton of leaves. At least I got one layer off our back patio yesterday, not that you can tell by looking today.


----------



## scareme

I don't know how but Roxy and Spooky1 got a hold of a picture of Rick and I decorating for Halloween. I can hardly wait until Christmas, and the time he will ask me where I want the Christmas tree to go.  Thanks guys.


----------



## randomr8

^
You owe me a coffee.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't know what it was about that card that just screamed "Get me for Scareme" when we saw it in the store.... Glad you liked it!


----------



## Death's Door

That is a great card!!!

Haunti - Awesome room/display ya there. 

Headless - I am sorry to hear about Scheppi. Our Jakey Bonz used to have seizures. The last one did him in. It's tough being a pet parent.

I spent my day off yesterday putting away the Halloween inside decorations (6 1/2 hours total yesterday) The house looks sooo bare. Hubby came downstairs after putting his hunting gear and cleaning up his room and commented that the house looked like when the grinch stole all the decorations. I still have my Spooky Town display to do tonight.


----------



## Spooky1

Headless, so sorry for your loss, it’s always tough when their time comes. 

Haunti - Your mummies tomb is quite unique and wonderful.

We have many hours of horror movies recorded during October on our DVR, we’ll be watching horror movies until Christmas.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My mom turned 90 today and is still sharp as a tack. Happy birthday, Mom, and I hope I'm as mentally fit as you are when I get to be 90:jol:


----------



## Death's Door

Roxy - A happy birthday shout out to your Momma on her birthday!!!! That is awesome.


----------



## randomr8

So... felt like I had to share this twitter post. This is the kind of thing I see and think wow, I could make my Halloween display so much more scary for adults.....

grown-up scary


----------



## Hairazor

Roxy, Happy Happy to your Mom and many more


----------



## spinwitch

Had some fun this week. Usually my volunteer job consists of cleaning the animal habitats and preparing diets (while thinking if I didn't do so much of the latter I wouldn't have to do that much of the former . . . ). But Thursday I got to work with a somewhat chubby bobcat. They're trying to get her to exercise more so I went in there with a kitty toy on a long strap and did jogging with her, and got her to jump on boxes and hop over logs. It was fine until she got a grip on it and started that growl that indicated that I would lose some body parts if I tried to get it back (I learned that in this case you toss pinecones or stick to distract her)

Jogging with bobcats--that's a new one for me (I've also been able to scratch a panther's ears.)


----------



## Hairazor

Yay for you ^


----------



## Hairazor

*Thanks to all Veterans, where would we be without you!!*

heart hands


----------



## scareme

My Veterans Day tradition. Rick heard me playing this song this morning and he said that was the song that was playing in the hanger as they were loading up to move out to the Iraq war. That's probably why, (amid a hundred other things) I couldn't be a soldier. I'd be bawling all the way out to the aircraft.

Happy Veterans Day


----------



## Hairazor

I had not heard ^ this one. I don't care where I am or what I'm doing I always tear up at I'm Proud to be an American by Lee Greenwood


----------



## scareme

That's a good one too.


----------



## Goblin

As you know, I had a bad stroke last December. The doctor said it could've just as easily killed me! 
I was decorating for Christmas at the time and I only got a fraction of it done. It was the first time
we didn't have a Christmas tree. I was in the hospital from December 14-26th. To make matters
worse I was not allowed to eat or drink anything the entire time. Bad enough to be there through
the Christmas holidays.....But NO turkey! No Ham! No eggnog! No cakes, pies nuts, or candy! At
times I felt all alone in the world, especially on Christmas Eve!
THIS YEAR I'm going to celebrate Christmas like it's gonna be my last........and Lord help any 
Scrooge's that get in my way!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spinwitch, I would love to have a job like yours.


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, here's wishing you a very Merry Christmas


----------



## Goblin

I have already ordered a bunch of sugar free stuff or the holidays, It's 
supposed to be delivered Dec 22nd. Gonna get some sugar free brownie 
mix too, and my sister always make me a sugar free apple pie. I wish
thry'd make sugar free eggnog....oh well, one glass won't hurt me. After
last year my brother said we'll start decorating after Thanksgiving. That's
what I missed most..... that and seeing all the Christmas lights. When I 
came home from the hospital my food had to be cut up in small pieces. My
first meal in over 2 weeks was turkey, ham, and tomato soup.

Watching an old 50's sci fi movie "It! The terror from beyond space"

Since, preferably it turned off cold (30's) my orange cat, Garfield likes to sleep
on my blanket, preferably with his head under my chin.

Before I go.........Glitter for everyone!

Thought I had forgot, didn't you? :jol::devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, where’d all this glitter come from?!?:googly:


----------



## Headless

Pfffft - opened my mouth to speak and got a gob full of bloody glitter........ GOBLINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!

Well this Halloween is probably one I won't forget in a while. Not only was it our last at our present home, but we also managed to slip in a secret wedding during the night too so Shane and I are now husband and wife much to the surprise of all our guests. We had such an awesome night. I'll post some photos once I get them all sorted and resized.


----------



## spinwitch

RoxyBlue said:


> Spinwitch, I would love to have a job like yours.


To be honest, it's mostly shoveling s**t. But then you have the moments when you find out how gently a 500-pound bear can take a treat from your hand (in his case, I was on the other size of the fence).


----------



## Hairazor

Well Yay for you and Shane, Headless. Long may you Love!


----------



## randomr8

Grats Headless!!


----------



## scareme

Headless said:


> Pfffft - opened my mouth to speak and got a gob full of bloody glitter........ GOBLINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!
> 
> Well this Halloween is probably one I won't forget in a while. Not only was it our last at our present home, but we also managed to slip in a secret wedding during the night too so Shane and I are now husband and wife much to the surprise of all our guests. We had such an awesome night. I'll post some photos once I get them all sorted and resized.


Well Congratulations! What did you wear? Was it something spooky? I can't wait to see pictures.



spinwitch said:


> To be honest, it's mostly shoveling s**t. But then you have the moments when you find out how gently a 500-pound bear can take a treat from your hand (in his case, I was on the other size of the fence).


I've been shoveling **** since the kids were babies, so not a big change for me. And have you ever feed my son when he's hungry? A bear has nothing over over him. I think your job sounds great too. Until I messed up my feet I wanted to work at a horse rescue center near here. At least when my heart breaks I won't be temped to bring home a sad horse.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Headless!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations and happy hugs to you and Shane, Headless!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Headless.......and how many times do I have to tell you.....
Glitters NOT edible! 

Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! and......HA!


----------



## Headless

Thanks everyone. Photos to come soon.


----------



## spinwitch

Congratulations! I love the idea of a sneak wedding during a party--especially a Halloween one!


----------



## DandyBrit

Yes, congrats Headless - now he'll have to do as he's told!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Headless and Shane!!!! I love to hear stories like this!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Working in the Cloud can be a real pain in the butt some days. Just sayin'.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, Goblin:


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, Goblin:


Poof! 

Just remember, DUD spelled backwards is still a DUD!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gorgeous fall day and I'm inside working. What's wrong with this picture?:googly:


----------



## Headless

Still no time to pack up Halloween - now into full swing for my daughter's wedding on the 24th..... sigh..... no rest for the wicked!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I’ve found the best way to get motivated to clean up the house is to invite people over to dinner on relatively short notice. Quite effective technique:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> I've found the best way to get motivated to clean up the house is to invite people over to dinner on relatively short notice. Quite effective technique:jol:


:jol:^That is too true!!! Works for me every time. 

Congratulations Headless and Shane! I hope you have a continued long and very happy life together.


----------



## Hairazor

I am in the middle of a deep clean as the youngest daughter is bringing her sweetie home for the first time-- nuff said


----------



## Spooky1

Congratulations Headless and Shane!

We finally packed the Halloween stuff into the crawspace this evening. Now we can work at cleaning the whole house.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Ugh! Can't you just hire someone? And Hairazor, do you like to play practical jokes? I can think of some really fun ones to play on the new boyfriend. Of course, your daughter may get mad.


----------



## Hairazor

^ I have already met him and he is a sweetie, he just hasn't been to our house. I did query him on his stance on Halloween and his reply, "Well I don't dislike it" so he's on the same page as my daughter who used to be a huge fan but said she "outgrew it", bahhumbug


----------



## Headless

Weeks like this I can live without - Shane's dad very unwell, rushed to hospital on Sunday afternoon and in intensive care. In the process of heading down to see him Monday we have blown the motor in the 4wd while towing the caravan (Dad lives 5 hours away and we planned to go and stay for a few days). So van is now home but unfortunately the tow driver couldn't put it back where it belongs so it's now stuck out the front of the house and we have no other vehicle capable of moving it - so there it stays...... In the meantime Dad is airlifted to a hospital in Melbourne Monday afternoon which thankfully is only 2 hours away. My car constantly overheats but we managed to make it down to see him for a quick trip Monday night. All this in the midst of wedding prep for daughter's wedding on Friday (I still have to iron 100 chair sashes and finish making a guestbook). AND we had an offer accepted on a house to buy in the midst of it all. So it's now Tuesday morning - I feel like it's been a week since Sunday morning. Sigh... just another day in the life of......


----------



## Hairazor

Headless I wish you strength to get through it all and prayers for the Dad


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless, your life is fodder for an inspirational movie about a woman of strength, courage, and endurance. All you need is for the script writer to cut you some slack somewhere along the line so you could at least catch your breath.

Got the family room furniture dusted and polished, the covers on the couch and recliner washed (you should see how much dog hair comes out on the dryer filter when I do that), and culled a few small items for charitable donation mostly because that means a few things less to dust in the future. The formal living room will be less labor intensive since it’s not used much, but the dining room and kitchen/eat in areas are currently an intimidating disaster.


----------



## Hauntiholik

We love you Headless!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Firefox just updated its software and I had to hunt for where my bookmarked favorites went. I wish the developers would stop "improving" things that don't need improving.


----------



## Hairazor

Ditto ^

I've kind of abandoned Firefox because it keeps freezing up on me. (Maybe I just need a new computer that has Windows 10)


----------



## Lizzyborden

Headless, our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My goodness, I'm the only one here. Now what mischief can I do that can be blamed on Goblin?:devil:


----------



## Hairazor

Love it ^


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hairazor

One of my favorite movies ^


----------



## Hairazor

Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!* :biggrinkin::biggrinkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy Thanksgiving, HauntForum peeps!


----------



## scareme

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Goblin

Happy Thanksgiving!

We had dinner at my younger sister, Virginia's house. My second oldest sister,
Linda baked her first Strawberry cake since her husband died in 2015. It was 
his favorite cake. The whole time she was making it she kept saying "I'm making 
your favorite, Carlton!" She is Commissioner of Revenue for Henry
County and I've got her to prepare my living will. The hospital said I should
have one cause I'm a stroke risk now.

Come December 14th it will be one year since I had the stroke......and it has
ben one long year too!

Gonna brave the Black Friday crowds today to make the rounds of the grocery stores.


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> My goodness, I'm the only one here. Now what mischief can I do that can be blamed on Goblin?:devil:


This is as good a time as any to try out my new glitter cannons!
Muhahahahahahahaha!:devil:


----------



## Spooklights

I ate waaaay too much yesterday. I’m so glad I have off today!


----------



## spinwitch

Goblin said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> She is Commissioner of Revenue for Henry
> County and I've got her to prepare my living will. The hospital said I should
> have one cause I'm a stroke risk now.
> 
> Y'know--I'm perfectly healthy (as far as I know). I have a living will, a regular will, my cremation is paid for. Not morbid--just trying to be tidy (which does *not* apply to the rest of my life and especially my house)


----------



## randomr8

Happy Turkey day yesterday!









Q: When do you buy Halloween stuff you normally wouldn't buy?
A: When everything is one dollar!
34 bucks worth


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got all that for $34? Impressive!

Enjoying a quiet do-nothing day after spending all day yesterday making dinner. It was only the two of us, which felt strange since we’re usually with my large and boisterous family for Thanksgiving. I did exchange texts and dinner prep photos all day with my brothers and sisters to help make up for our not being in Ohio this year. Also on the bright side - plenty of leftovers so no need to think about meals for the next few days beyond deciding which of the leftovers we want to pull out of the refrigerator.


----------



## Hairazor

Score Randomr8!


----------



## Headless

Well we've made it through all the celebrations, fundraisers and parties. We've had two weddings in two weeks and I'm totally exhausted but also elated. I thought I would share a few photos with you all. Very proud mother moments yesterday at my daughter Lakeisha's wedding.


----------



## Headless

Thank you everyone for your support. Dad is still in hospital and his condition continues to fluctuate. So it is very much a day to day prospect. 

We still haven't heard the bottom line on the car as yet......... $$$$$$$$$

I'm just glad we have a weekend to recover from what has been a very long 10 weeks constantly on the go!


----------



## Hairazor

Headless, those pics are glorious


----------



## Headless

Thanks Hairazor - I can't wait to see how the official ones turn out. Our photographer was a long time family friend who is very talented so really looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## DandyBrit

They are lovely pics Headless - it looks like it was a fantastic day.

Hope things even out with your dad. It's like that with elderly parents - you end up feeling like the parent sometimes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your daughter is lovely, Headless. Hope your dad stabilizes. The day-to-day fluctuating is very hard on everyone, and I expect he gets tired of it, too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is Cyber Monday. Watch out so you don’t get run over by crazed shoppers brandishing credit cards and running with heavily loaded virtual shopping carts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've posted three times in a row on three separate days on Unstructured Thoughts with no one else posting between my posts - must be a record of some kind:googly:

We're still enjoying leftovers from Thanksgiving dinner and have some of it frozen away for those days when we're too tired (or lazy) to fix anything from scratch. Kind of makes up a little for there only being two of us to share it this year.


----------



## Headless

Oops - well I did pop in - just didn't comment.

Thankfully we've finally found a house to buy - signed the contracts - just waiting for the vendors to do the same. Settlement in 60 days so guess what I'll be doing for the next 8 weeks........

https://www.realestate.com.au/property-house-vic-colac-126758810


----------



## randomr8

Same, Headless. Me wife took the turkey carcass and made soup, which we froze. That will be good in the colder months.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless, nice house and a huge yard (at least it looks that way in the pictures)!


----------



## Hairazor

Woot woot Headless, the video looks like a smashing layout and setting


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Headless, nice house and a huge yard (at least it looks that way in the pictures)!


Yep definitely a nice size yard - 1529 square metres or just under 16,500 square feet.


----------



## randomr8

^
Corner lots are the best. Better display op. 'Course there is the additional snow shoveling in our area but probably a concern for you


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just want to give everyone a heads up that tomorrow is "Stay at Home Because You are Well Day":jol: I think that's also known as taking a mental health day off from work.


----------



## Spooky1

Nice looking house, Headless. The yard looks quite hauntable. Congrats!


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like the registration issues may have been fixed.


----------



## Spooky1

Hope Goblin is okay, he hasn’t been on in 5 days.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That's very unlike him. Of course, he could be just stockpiling sufficient glitter bombs to take over the forum in a mad spree of bombing:jol:

Just saw a funny video on Facebook about kids who used their parents' iphones to order things from Amazon. Makes me appreciate that I have (a) no kids and (b) a flip phone:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Just saw a funny video on Facebook about kids who used their parents' iphones to order things from Amazon. Makes me appreciate that I have (a) no kids and (b) a flip phone:googly:


That's why I will never have an Alexa.


----------



## Hairazor

^ sooo funny


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, that was a hoot - “big tofu”:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

December 1 - time for all those holiday singing animals to put us in a festive mood


----------



## Hairazor

^ Fun


----------



## Headless

Saw this today and immediately thought of you Goblin!

http://www.news.com.au/technology/science/scientists-call-for-global-glitter-ban-due-to-the-damage-the-art-supplies-does-to-the-environment/news-story/c67d079a1dee3d2a7e3724e44851cc3f


----------



## Hairazor

I wonder if they want to ban virtual glitter 

Dec. 1, NorthEast Iowa and 50 degrees, I'm loving it!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Sounds like the weather we’re having here.

2:00 and the only constructive things I’ve done so far are walk the dog and make breakfast, unless watching one of the horror movies we recorded back in October in order to clear it off the DVR counts as constructive:jol:


----------



## Headless

Summer is here but Winter came back. It was so cold last night we had to light the fire and turn on the electric blankets on the bed. 

And in other news of course the packing has begun. Sadly we've started with the haunt shed. Packing it all away knowing it will never again be set up in its current format was kind of sad and exciting all in one. Very emotional to say goodbye to the shed that has served us so well but exciting to think of the new prospects and possibilities to make something completely new. I'm trying not to think about what we'll do because it's so far away (we've decided not to have a party next year so it gives us plenty of time to move in and get everything set up). But my mind keeps going there anyway!

Has anyone heard from Goblin?


----------



## DandyBrit

Goblin was on a day ago - he responded to a birthday post for Jaybo (just checked because I knew I'd seen it).


----------



## Headless

I must be missing the glitter and the monkeys LOL


----------



## Goblin

Headless said:


> I must be missing the glitter and the monkeys LOL


I guess this is as good a time to tell you I left the winged monkeys to you in
my will........all 10,000 of them! 
Roxy gets the glitter.......;Last count there was 27.8 million tons of it! :devil:


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Sounds like the weather we're having here.
> 
> 2:00 and the only constructive things I've done so far are walk the dog and make breakfast, unless watching one of the horror movies we recorded back in October in order to clear it off the DVR counts as constructive:jol:


You were able to make breakfast while walking the dog?


----------



## Goblin

Headless said:


> Has anyone heard from Goblin?


Yes. I heard from him just this morning!


----------



## Headless

Goblin said:


> I guess this is as good a time to tell you I left the winged monkeys to you in
> my will........all 10,000 of them!
> Roxy gets the glitter.......;Last count there was 27.8 million tons of it! :devil:


Nawwww you are so thoughtful..........



Goblin said:


> You were able to make breakfast while walking the dog?


She's very talented at multitasking.....



Goblin said:


> Yes. I heard from him just this morning!


YAY!


----------



## Spooky1

Glad to see you back, Goblin. 

Headless, good luck on the packing and move. Hope all goes smoothly.


----------



## Headless

Must be the weather - I was so tired this afternoon I was almost falling asleep at my desk. I had to keep getting up and going for a walk to keep my eyes open. Still cold here - no doubt Summer will kick back in again any day.


----------



## Headless

Oh and in other news - my laptop had been playing up a little so Shane did a Windows upgrade over night that it had been hassling me for for weeks - except that there was no backup of my favourites and I'm struggling to remember all the passwords again. So browsing may be a little hit and miss for a while..........


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, I think that 27.8 million tons of glitter will look lovely covering Goblin’s mausoleum after he’s gone:googly:

Tried some of the limited edition Ben & Jerry’s pumpkin cheesecake ice cream - not bad, not bad at all:jol:


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Hmmm, I think that 27.8 million tons of glitter will look lovely covering Goblin's mausoleum after he's gone:googly:


hahahaha perfect!


----------



## Hairazor

*Have your glitter and eat it too
*
glitter to eat


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Don't give Goblin any ideas!!!!:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

The smell of burnt popcorn and pine scented candles in the office hallway. GAG!


----------



## Hairazor

Yesterday it was in the 60s, today the 20s!!


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Hmmm, I think that 27.8 million tons of glitter will look lovely covering Goblin's mausoleum after he's gone:googly:


Mausoleum? I was going with the cheap funeral. They wrap you up in old
newspapers and stomp you in the ground!


----------



## Goblin

hairazor said:


> *have your glitter and eat it too
> *
> glitter to eat


they stole my idea!


----------



## Goblin

Hauntiholik said:


> The smell of burnt popcorn and pine scented candles in the office hallway. GAG!


I take it you don't like my pine and burnt popcorn scented candles


----------



## Goblin

I have a confession to make..........

I'm the reason Santa Claus created the naughty list! :devil:


----------



## Headless

^^^^^ hahahaha I have absolutely no problem believing that AT ALL!


----------



## Headless

The Yin and Yang of life. Today was pay day. Today I got my annual leave loading bonus of $500. Today my car rego was due - $686...... Does anyone else see that the math didn't quite work there? sigh


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Reminds me of this saying: "The hurrieder I go, the behinder I get":jol:


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Hairazor

I see since bobby2003 got the ball rolling we are getting new members again, YAY. Now if we could only get more members participating in the day to day threads or new threads


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm happy to see someone was thinking safety for those kids in the leaf pile - they were using hearing protection:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Goblin said:


> I take it you don't like my pine and burnt popcorn scented candles


----------



## scareme

I'm trying to transfer so pictures to flickr. Can I say, I hate it, I hate it, I hate it. After several days and 18 hours I have downloaded one picture. And I have managed to copy that one picture 5 times. Where is the help button in that place? I'm almost ready to pay Photobucket $400 so I can just leave my pictures alone. Almost. 
Why can't we go back to the days where we held pictures in our hands, dialed rotatory phones, and people talked to each other in restaurants instead of texting someone miles away. And I have to remember so may passwords I'm locked out of almost everything I know. Trying to figure out Flickr has put me in a bad mood.


----------



## randomr8

Winner Winner CHicken DInner


----------



## Hairazor

^ Nice pic


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very pretty, random!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I need a nap


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> I'm trying to transfer so pictures to flickr. Can I say, I hate it, I hate it, I hate it. After several days and 18 hours I have downloaded one picture. And I have managed to copy that one picture 5 times. Where is the help button in that place? I'm almost ready to pay Photobucket $400 so I can just leave my pictures alone. Almost.
> Why can't we go back to the days where we held pictures in our hands, dialed rotatory phones, and people talked to each other in restaurants instead of texting someone miles away. And I have to remember so may passwords I'm locked out of almost everything I know. Trying to figure out Flickr has put me in a bad mood.


Because it's too expensive for me to phone you all to find out what you are up to - that's why!



randomr8 said:


> Winner Winner CHicken DInner


Awwwww pwetty!

Spent the day Christmas Shopping and visiting the kids today. Didn't get any packing done but we'll get stuck into that again tomorrow. Sigh - Christmas gets expensive.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's been snowing all day here. I think we're up to about three inches of accumulation at the moment. My afternoon rehearsal got cancelled earlier today, but there's still a choir party scheduled for this evening we're supposed to attend. The roads are clear but it's going to be cold tonight, so I'm thinking some icy slickness is a good possibility.


----------



## Headless

I know I say it every year but I'm so jealous you get snow. It's soooo pretty. But I also know its a different story when you have to live with it.

We've decided not to haul out the Christmas decos this year. We talked about it but the reality is that if we take half a day to haul it out and put it up and another half a day to pack it away - it's a whole day less packing we have and there are only 18 full days of those left for me as it is in between work. So sadly I'm going to be a Christmas Grinch this year.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I just read the Tangerine Story and I thought of something I did for years when I was in my late teens and early twenties.... It doesn't have anything to do with tangerines, but this is something that I always thought was hysterical. I would wait until about 2:00 or 3:00 in the morning and I would call my oldest sister and when she answered the phone, I would say in a tiny, mouse-like voice, "milk". I can't even remember why my other sister and I thought it was so funny, but as teenagers we thought it was hysterical. Hhhmmmmm....maybe it's time to reincarnate the call.


----------



## Hairazor

Do it ^


----------



## scareme

Headless said:


> Because it's too expensive for me to phone you all to find out what you are up to - that's why! Spent the day Christmas Shopping and visiting the kids today. Didn't get any packing done but we'll get stuck into that again tomorrow. Sigh - Christmas gets expensive.......


Well my mood has improved. Thankfully. I think I'll have to pay a neighbor kid to come over one day a week and teach me about my laptop, phone and camera. Yesterday my phone talked to me. Which, to me is really weird. She's a girl.
I'd forgotten about when we had to pay per minute. It's such a strange thing now to think of keeping conversations short and cheap. It's one of those thinks we'll tell out grandchildren. When I was a kid we had to pay for every minute we talked long distance. And we had to wait until after 7:00 pm too. How did we last through such harsh living conditions. lol 
Don't worry about my Christmas present Headless. Just knowing you is a gift in itself.



RoxyBlue said:


> It's been snowing all day here. I think we're up to about three inches of accumulation at the moment. My afternoon rehearsal got cancelled earlier today, but there's still a choir party scheduled for this evening we're supposed to attend. The roads are clear but it's going to be cold tonight, so I'm thinking some icy slickness is a good possibility.


 If you do go out be careful. I love snow. But I wish it snowed only on the grass, and when the temps were in the 40's. Other than that, I like snow.



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I just read the Tangerine Story and I thought of something I did for years when I was in my late teens and early twenties.... It doesn't have anything to do with tangerines, but this is something that I always thought was hysterical. I would wait until about 2:00 or 3:00 in the morning and I would call my oldest sister and when she answered the phone, I would say in a tiny, mouse-like voice, "milk". I can't even remember why my other sister and I thought it was so funny, but as teenagers we thought it was hysterical. Hhhmmmmm....maybe it's time to reincarnate the call.


That's hilarious. There's nothing like family jokes that go on for years. You definitely need to give her a call. If for no other reason that it bugs her. lol My sister made the mistake of telling me she collects snowmen to display in her kitchen. But that she doesn't tell people because then they give you snowmen they think are cute, but are really just tacky. Of course I wasted no time in telling my other sister. Now we give her the ugliest, most garish, snowmen we can find. Sisterly love. Hey you guys...what is it that you hate. I promise not to tell anyone...Really.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I hate Ben & Jerry’s ice cream and Belgian chocolate, but don’t tell anyone:googly:


----------



## scareme

Ha! I tricked you Roxy. Now people will start sending you Ben and Jerry's, and Belgian chocolate. And they will laugh about how much it is bothering you. You fell for my little trap. Sometimes I'm so cleaver I scare myself.


----------



## Headless

Hairazor said:


> Do it ^


I vote for "Do It" as well.........



scareme said:


> ........Don't worry about my Christmas present Headless. Just knowing you is a gift in itself............


hahahahaha thanks Scareme - now if only I could convince my Australian family of that!

So usually Christmas is us waiting for the kids to turn up after they've been to other family members who are closer. Our day consists of about 4 hours of flurry, food and festivities and the rest of the day is like a slow weekend. So this year I said "This is what we're doing - can you be here in the morning - we'll do gifts, lunch and then you can go off wherever you need to" which surprisingly was met with "OK". Why didn't I try that years ago?


----------



## Goblin

I DID IT!
Decorated he living room and kitchen for Christmas without having a stroke!
Last year I got less than half the living room done! I could tell the difference
between last year and now. It took me 4 and a half hours to do what took me
2 days last year! Sill have to put up the tree and decorate the outside.

We had snow from Friday afternoon through Saturday night! And technically
this is still Autumn! Winter's not till the 21st!


----------



## DandyBrit

RoxyBlue said:


> ^I hate Ben & Jerry's ice cream and Belgian chocolate, but don't tell anyone:googly:


Is that what they call a double-bluff?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Mwahaha!:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Way to go Goblin


----------



## Headless

Good job Goblin!

Nawwwwww I wrapped my very first Nanna gift for Christmas today.


----------



## scareme

That is adorable Headless. You are so lucky. 
Glad you are up and decorating Gobby. I bet your place looks great. 

Poor Rick had a fall yesterday. We were planning on blowing insulation into our attic this coming weekend. So yesterday he was up in the attic getting things ready. I was in the guest room, where my laptop is, working on address. I hear this crashing sound in the hallway as Rick comes through the ceiling. Well, he didn't fall all the way through. Lucky there was a two by eight board there between his legs to keep him from hitting the floor. And we weren't planning on having any more kids anyway. I offered my help but he yelled at me to go to the bedroom and close the door and not come out until he called me. I guess that pretty white snow all over the hall isn't good to breath if you have asthma. He didn't let me out for almost three hours. I don't know if he was working the whole time, or just liked to keep me locked up. Well, earlier this month I mentioned if it wasn't for my decorating for Christmas we wouldn't have any decorations. I was wrong. He sure had that hallway looking like a white Christmas for a while. I guess we won't be blowing any insulation this weekend. And Rick is back to walking normal.


----------



## DandyBrit

^Ouch!

Did you offer him an ice-pack afterwards?


----------



## scareme

DandyBrit said:


> ^Ouch!
> 
> Did you offer him an ice-pack afterwards?


Oh. that would have been nice.


----------



## randomr8

DandyBrit said:


> ^Ouch!
> 
> Did you offer him an ice-pack afterwards?


x2


----------



## Hairazor

How sweet Nana and Pappy

Well, since Scareme was confined to the bedroom (by Rick himself) I bet she couldn't get him an icepack no matter how long her arms are. But OUCH for sure


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, you have such a knack for telling a horrific story in a funny way:jol:


----------



## scareme

^ Thank you, but Rick doesn't think so. I asked him today how he was feeling and he said OK. I asked about the unmentionables and he said when he fell his knee took the brunt of it. He said this isn't the first time he has fallen through an attic floor and he's learned how to fall with the least amount of damage. Then he said, Don't put that on Facebook. Whew, I'm safe. This isn't Facebook.


----------



## Spooky1

Scareme, glad Rick wasn’t seriously hurt. Hope you can get all the insulation cleaned up out of the hall.


----------



## DandyBrit

Yes - us ladies don't fully understand the effect that impacts like that can have on that part of the anatomy (or so my husband says!)


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> ^ Thank you, but Rick doesn't think so. I asked him today how he was feeling and he said OK. I asked about the unmentionables and he said when he fell his knee took the brunt of it. He said this isn't the first time he has fallen through an attic floor and he's learned how to fall with the least amount of damage. Then he said, Don't put that on Facebook. Whew, I'm safe. This isn't Facebook.


hahahahahahaha OMG we laughed so hard at this. No this isn't Facebook. Good call.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I absolutely didn't see ANY mention of this incident on Facebook, nope, none at all, nuh uh:googly:

In other news, it was cold this morning - 19 degrees with a wind chill of zero. I felt like the Michelin Man after bundling up for Abby's walk.


----------



## scareme

19 degrees? What is the high for your day suppose to be? We had 67 yesterday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I think it was supposed to be a high in the low 30s for the day. At least the sun is shining brightly


----------



## Goblin

Today makes it one year since I had the stroke! 

January 9th I will have my last and final checkup!


----------



## Headless

WOW that year went fast! Glad you are still with us Goblin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I spent some time last night filling three and a half tall lawn bags with the seed pods (which we refer to as "spiky balls of death") dropped on our driveway and sidewalk from the gum tree we have in the front yard. I expect some of our neighbors were wondering what we were doing outside after dark with a broom, snow shovel, and lantern:googly: There were tons of them and they're a hazard if you step on them since it's an experience not unlike stepping on marbles if you're not careful.

There's at least another four bags' worth or more in our yard, and more still on the tree waiting for the next windy day. Our yard work for the weekend is already planned for us:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

It snowed a bit and we really needed it. 65 days without snow was close to a state record.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're getting a little snow today, too. Probably just enough to scare the snow shy people


----------



## Headless

How can it be this close to Christmas already? I still have soooooo much to do.

I did get a bit of baking in today. I've decided to forget about packing until after Christmas. I have 10 days off over the Christmas New Year break - I'll just get stuck into it then. That's the plan anyway.......


----------



## Headless

There were also some doggie bacon cookies. 

Tomorrow is the Christmas cake!


----------



## Hairazor

Yum ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mmmmm, cookies!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, isn’t this the time of night when Goblin appears, glitter in hand?:jol:


----------



## scareme

Today was a great day for TV. TCM had Christmas in Connecticut (my favorite), then The Bishop's Wife (Cary Grant, need I say more?) and then a Fred Astaire movie. My asthma has been kicking up a little so it was a good day to take it easy and watch the classics. Oh, and Brit called and said she picked up movie tickets for Christmas eve, for the family to watch, It's A Wonderful Life, at the movie theater. I've never seen that on the big screen before. I hope they do it every year because that would be a great Christmas tradition to start.


----------



## Headless

No glitter so far - phew!

I love me a Christmas movie too Scareme.

The Christmas Cake came up a treat. I cooked it about 15 minutes less than last year and it was super moist - just the way we like it. Of course we had to try a piece to make sure it was OK to offer around...... as you do........


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin probably tried the eatable glitter and ate it all before he got a chance to throw it


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dear Santa,
Please bring snow.

Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dear Santa, please send any snow you were thinking of sending to Maryland to Hauntiholik instead. Drivers in our area don't know how to drive on it and get all crazy when they see it:googly:


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Well everyone, I'm getting ready to leave home on tomorrow for Christmas with family. I hope everyone gets what they asked Santa for and more! May your journey's be safe and may your loved ones be at peace!

So I'm wishing everyone here at HauntForum, A Very Merry Christmas, and a Happy New Year 2018!

I will see you next year!
Troll Wizard 
*_


----------



## Violetlvr

Gosh Lea Thompson looked good back in the 80s, particulary Howard The Duck. Wait I just went on a wierd tangent again


----------



## Goblin

I got the outside decorated for Christmas. 
Finally got to use the star Shower Laser light projector
we got last year! No stringing lights..... just turn it on! 
Thousands of green and red lights! Looks awesome!


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, isn't this the time of night when Goblin appears, glitter in hand?:jol:


Did you miss me or the glitter? 

Have you opened the pesent wrapped in red foil paper yet?


----------



## Goblin

Headless said:


> No glitter so far - phew!


Have you opened the present wrapped with green foil paper yet?


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> Goblin probably tried the eatable glitter and ate it all before he got a chance to throw it


Have you opened the present wrapped in gold foil paper yet?


----------



## Goblin

Hauntiholik said:


> Dear Santa,
> Please bring snow.
> 
> Thanks!


The best I can do is 100 tons of white glitter!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin said:


> Have you opened the pesent wrapped in red foil paper yet?


You mean this one? I sent it back to you


----------



## Hauntiholik

Goblin said:


> The best I can do is 100 tons of white glitter!


No glitter please. My boys killed the vacuum.


----------



## scareme

Violetlvr said:


> Gosh Lea Thompson looked good back in the 80s, particulary Howard The Duck. Wait I just went on a wierd tangent again


Weird tangents are acceptable. I lot of us looked good back in the eighties. But as you age you trade youth and beauty for knowledge and experience. That's why life is such a blast. There is always something to look forward to. Like next Halloween.

And now for everyone's Christmas present. I'm giving everyone a reminder this is the week to get your Halloween props while everyone else is thinking Christmas. Just this week I picked up 3 new 30" spider for .75 and 2, 20" for .75 and half a dozen 12" for .25. I've paced several bids, and lose some, but have managed to get quite a few for cheap prices. Check some things out, now might be the time to stock up. Oh, and I only go for free shipping.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know there are dog lovers in the house when two adults are squished together on one couch cushion while the dog is stretched out on the other two.


----------



## Headless

Oh come on Roxy - you know the adults are loving the excuse to get squishy............

Go Scareme! Heck all I can focus on right now is getting through to the end of January and packing boxes!


----------



## Goblin

Got the tree done today. All the sugar-free stuff I ordered has come!
Bought some more stuff to go with it! The turkey is done, so's the ham! 
Gonna get some KFC today. Gonna make some sugar free brownies. My 
sister is making me a sugar free apple pie! I orfered a sugar-free chocolate 
bundt cake! So......... got the turkey, the ham, the chickden, the cke, the 
pie, the candy, the nuts, and the navel oranges!

I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOO READY FOR Christmas!

Pet's rule, Roxy! Garfield's waiting on the turkey and the ham. He knows it's in
the refrigerator and stands there.........waiting!

There was a huge black snake in the backyard! At least 5 foot! He had swallowed
something....probably whatever roused him from his hibernation! My brother and I
used yard rakes to force it back into the woods. He fought us every step of the way
too! My sister wanted us to kill it.....but it's Christmas, so we spared it's life.

On that note......

Merry Christmas my friends!


----------



## Headless

Sorry Goblin - Christmas or not - the only good snake is a dead one. Pretty sure whatever is in its belly would agree with me!

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE. It's Christmas Eve here and we also have everything ready for tomorrow. We don't do turkey so we have Ham, Pork, Chicken, Prawns, and a mixture of salads and vegetables. Plus my nan's plum pudding recipe. Hope everyone has an amazing day.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE! I hope that Santa brings you lots of spiders and snakes for your stockings. 
We are thumbing our nose at traditional turkey and dressing for dinner this year, and having steaks on the grill with twice baked potatoes tonight for Christmas Eve. I'm cooking seared scallops topped with bacon jam on a roasted creamed corn bed for the first coarse, and crab cakes with a coarse mustard sauce and arugula salad with a balsamic dressing for the entrée Christmas day. I went and picked up the fresh lump crab meat yesterday. (Can you tell I took some cooking classes over the summer???)

HAPPY CHRISTMAS to all, to all a good night!!!


----------



## Hairazor

We did Christmas yesterday because it was a day we all had free. I made duck, BBQ ribs and a dark chocolate Angel food cake plus all the other sides. Now I can sit back and relax. The youngest daughter had brought the new boyfriend for Thanksgiving and he came again for Christmas so we must not have scared him off.


----------



## Hairazor

When I went to Mardi Gras a few years ago Sweetie got in the habit of taking the dog where ever he went. Now it is routine. They go to the barn to do chores every morning. Chooch can chase whatever she sees. Mon. - Fri. they go to the car repair shop where all the guys go to get the latest info (I'm told it is not gossip but yes it is). Chooch goes in and if the one guy isn't in the office she goes looking for him because he gives her a dog bone. A guy who works 2 doors down comes over occasionally, he give her a cookie and if he doesn't have one he goes across the street and gets one from the Dollar General. Spoiled much? She came home with this as a Christmas gift from all the guys last week:
chooch sweater


----------



## Headless

Hahahahaha Classic Hairazor.

I just dropped by to wish everyone a MERRY CHRISTMAS

Christmas morning here in Australia and it's eerily quiet. Have to bath Miss Kitty shortly and do a last minute clean up. We're expecting the kids some time this morning for lunch and then a friend coming for dinner tonight. Have a wonderful Christmas everyone.


----------



## DandyBrit

Have a good one everybody.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Merry Christmas and God bless us, every one!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## spinwitch

Merry Christmas everyone! We're going to the niece and nephew's who are making Mexican food so I made tres leches cake--yum!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Merry Christmas everyone!!*


----------



## Hairazor

A Blessed and Merry Christmas to all

tree 1


----------



## scareme

I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas! I can't get my picture posting working just now. But my wish is still the same. Had a great Christmas week end. But I'm getting ready to leave to go to the hospital for another foot surgery. Squeezing a third surgery before the end of the year. If I post later to day just ignore. I'll be out of my mind with meds. Then again, you might not notice.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, you certainly are doing your best to keep the local medical professionals employed. Hope your surgery goes well and you don’t need any more work on your foot ever again.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hoping for a quick recovery for your scareme!


----------



## Hairazor

Dang Scareme, hope 3rd times the charm


----------



## Goblin

One year ago on the 26th I passed the swallowing test
and they were gonna let me come home on the 27th. 
They gave me three meals so they could observe how
I did with solid foods. The breakfasts were great but the lunch and dinners 
left a lot to be desired. I was supposed to be released around noon
on the 27th but they didn't remove the feeding tube from my nose 
until after 2 pm!

I had a great Christmas! Ten times better than last year! 
My niece gave me on of those skulls that you put water in and it creates
fog! It will look great in my cemetery this Halloween. I also got 150.00
cash and gift cards for Walmart and Lowes. My sister gave me my 10th
Hallmark Snowman. She gives me one each Christmas. 

Hope your surgery goes well, Scareme.


----------



## Hairazor

Your Christmas sounds so much merrier this year Goblin


----------



## Headless

Much better Christmas Goblin!

Good luck with the surgery Scareme - hope you recover quickly.

Well - the packing has commenced. I was determined to enjoy Christmas so we decided not to start until after Boxing Day. I think I slept most of Boxing Day - body was definitely telling me it needed some down time. Sooooo 35 days and counting until the big move. OMG so much stuff!


----------



## Death's Door

Hope everyone had a good Christmas

Scareme - Wishing you a quick recovery. 
Goblin - so happy that you had a great Christmas
Headless - You think you always have too much stuff in your house - and then you have to pack it - that is an OMG moment for sure!

Hubby and I have been sick with a head cold. He gave it to me (just for the record ). Since Saturday, we did not leave the house and did not visit anyone because we didn't have the energy and also did not want to share our germs. Even though we were hacking up our lungs, it was actually a relaxing Christmas Eve and Christmas Day. We just chilled and watched all the Scrooge/Christmas Carol movies in our pjs and eat all day. Usually we're the ones visiting family and friends. Today is the first day we both feel better even though we're still coughing and have a stuffed nose. This too shall pass!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's, like, really cold here today:googly: Wind chill was about 2 degrees this morning.


----------



## Headless

Our temperatures took a dive as well. We've had some really hot days and now it's raining and chilly AND foggy even though it's almost 11.00am. Mind you - we don't have snow so it's not THAT cold.

And the packing continues!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Scareme-I hope you have a quick recovery!
It was a quiet Christmas Day for me. I spent the day with my older sister just chilling. Neither of us had the money to cook christmas dinner, so we went to Luby's which has to be the only restaurant open. Apparently, everyone else had the same idea so we had to stay in line for about 10 minutes (give or take) We watched movies at her house and that was my Christmas. Not too shabby at all!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing wrong with a quiet day on Christmas, DA. That pretty much sums up the day Spooky1 and I had, although I did get around to cooking a Christmas dinner after vegging most of the day and watching Christmas movies


----------



## scareme

The surgery went well and I hope recovery goes faster than the left foot took. This has been my third surgery, and it's starting to wear Rick out. He said no more surgery until he says he feels Gee honey, I'm sorry my mishaps are causing you such pain. Next time you break a foot, and I'll act like Clara Barton.

Our Christmas was nice and quiet, just like I like them. On Christmas evening Our daughter took us to see It's A Wonderful Life.Seeing it on the big screen, with the theater full, that's the way it was meant to be seen. I've seen the movie a gillzion times, and I still tear up at the end. Then we went home for steak and lobster. We are getting sick of ham and turkey, so mix it up a bit. Tyler and his wife couldn't make it home. They had their own little feast. Tyler called us 12 times on Christmas eve. They watched us opening gifts. Then he asked if we could walk around showing hi how the house was decorated. I know how being homesick feels. Then on Christmas morning we all had coffee and watch them opening their presents. Then Ty set up the phone in the kitchen as they made their dinner. We watched Elle peel potatoes, Ty putting the roast in, them tossing a salad, and a dozen other things. We watched their whole prep their whole meal. I think he called about 20 times that day. It's good to know the kids need us for somethings.


----------



## Spooky1

Headless said:


> Sorry Goblin - Christmas or not - the only good snake is a dead one. Pretty sure whatever is in its belly would agree with me!
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE. It's Christmas Eve here and we also have everything ready for tomorrow. We don't do turkey so we have Ham, Pork, Chicken, Prawns, and a mixture of salads and vegetables. Plus my nan's plum pudding recipe. Hope everyone has an amazing day.


Headless, snakes around here are good. We don't have as many venomous snakes here. I know everything is venomous over there in Australia.


----------



## Spooky1

Scareme, glad your surgery went well. Hope your foot heals quickly this time.


----------



## DandyBrit

Spooky1 said:


> Headless, snakes around here are good. We don't have as many venomous snakes here. I know everything is venomous over there in Australia.


Ah but what about the Christmas Beetle? That is very nice apparently and doesn't bite.


----------



## Headless

Spooky1 said:


> Headless, snakes around here are good. We don't have as many venomous snakes here. I know everything is venomous over there in Australia.


You definitely wouldn't want some of the snakes we have here that's for sure. I've always laughed at the "Come to Australia - if the snakes, jellyfish, scorpions, redback spiders and crocodiles don't get you the sun will........."



DandyBrit said:


> Ah but what about the Christmas Beetle? That is very nice apparently and doesn't bite.


LOL yes although we don't get many here. The snakes probably ate them!

Glad to hear the surgery went well Scareme. Hope the recovery is quick.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Christmas beetle - had to look that one up. Much prettier than the stink bugs we get during our summer season:jol:

Scareme, I do the same “walk around the house showing stuff” when I facetime family. My mom got to see me making cookies for Christmas last week that way.


----------



## randomr8

Early Happy New Year to everyone. Hopefully full of promise and fulfillment.


----------



## Hairazor

https://flic.kr/p/232HzHW


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Happy New Year!! Wishing everyone health, happiness, peace and prosperity in the coming year!!!*


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy New Year Hauntforum peeps!

There were no glitter bombs here but a huge confetti mess to be cleaned up this morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy New Year, everyone!

And did Goblin graduate from glitter bombs to confetti tossing:googly:


----------



## Headless

Why is it you always find a piece of confetti in your bra about a week AFTER the wedding? How does that happen?


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Our local Hobby Lobby opened yesterday to a huge line of people standing out in the cold! But I wasn't one of them, as I'm going to wait for the hoopla to settle down and then go in.

Kind of thought they would be open for the holidays, but the remodel took a little longer than expected. 
*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Learned a new phrase this weekend - "bomb cyclone". That's what's heading for the east coast this weekend


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Ditto Roxy. I was reading online weather reports last night and came across "bomb cyclone" for the first time. I thought OK that doesn't sound good, what is going on? I called a couple of friends that live on the east coast to make sure they're all set. The reports made me a little nervous.


----------



## Spooky1

We’re far enough away from the coast that we didn’t get much snow. Temperatures are dropping now and the winds are picking up. Wind chill is forecast to be below zero for the next couple days.


----------



## Goblin

Happy New Year!

Been sick since New Year's Eve. Think it was some sort of stomach
virus.

Today is payday.......and the LAST payment on the van after 6 long years! Now I'll
have 180.00 more a month! In March the new computer will be paid for......35.00
more. Good thing too, Medicare took all my raise! Of course, I did use it a lot in
December 2016 and all of 2017!

Very cold around here. Temperatures in the teens! When you're on blood thinners
it feels like below zero! Gotta run errands today too! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

watching the original Attack of the 50 foot Woman tonight.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Learned a new phrase this weekend - "bomb cyclone". That's what's heading for the east coast this weekend


 Well I looked it up to validate your newly learned phrase - trust but verify right!?  A satellite image shows the "bomb cyclone" but it looks more like a hurricane forming. Interesting.

Speaking of weather terms, several years ago I learned a new phrase as well - "thunder sleet". Heard that and started laughing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^And there's also such a thing as thunder snow!






Crazy weather.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Learned a new phrase this weekend - "bomb cyclone". That's what's heading for the east coast this weekend


Because the mention of the word cyclone didn't have enough adrenaline racing through people's hearts!



Spooky1 said:


> We're far enough away from the coast that we didn't get much snow. Temperatures are dropping now and the winds are picking up. Wind chill is forecast to be below zero for the next couple days.


Meanwhile in Australia (well Victoria at least) we are on Extreme Fire Alert for today expecting temperatures to hit 40C (104F) with high winds later in the day. About to hook up the caravan in case we see a need to vacate the premises. Which is pretty depressing given I wouldn't have a clue now where to look for anything I might want to take with me given there are so many boxes packed around here.........



Goblin said:


> Happy New Year!
> Been sick since New Year's Eve. Think it was some sort of stomach
> virus.
> Today is payday.......and the LAST payment on the van after 6 long years! Now I'll
> have 180.00 more a month! In March the new computer will be paid for......35.00
> more. Good thing too, Medicare took all my raise! Of course, I did use it a lot in
> December 2016 and all of 2017!..............


Awesome getting those loans paid off isn't it Goblin!



RoxyBlue said:


> ^And there's also such a thing as thunder snow!
> Crazy weather.


Isn't that just a thunder storm while its snowing? Is this a new thing or they just thought of a word that would make it sound more interesting than it really has been all these years? LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Probably not new, but I’ve never experienced it, so “new” to me

We may see a break in the frigid temperatures tomorrow - high of 33 (shorts weather:googly. Of course, we may also get freezing rain to go along with that, so it’s a good day to not be out driving.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> ^And there's also such a thing as thunder snow! Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy weather.


 I've also seen Sharknados on the tube. Talk about crazy


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Yeah, I've been lurking again. LOL
The New Year was pretty uneventful for me. I stayed at home with the crazy birth mom and stayed in my room up until 10 minutes before Ball dropped in New York. An hour later,the fire works started. As expected, Jack freaked out and ran to my bathroom to hide. 
Then with that came the illegal fireworks that the kids from a neigboring complex were shooting off. It was also freaking cold (like below 20) so like maniacs we went outside to watch the bottle rockets going off. LOL

Jack has just now started relaxing again. (after about three days of being a basket case) 

I hope everyone here had more fun than I did! :lolkin:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Trees and grass are dying. The ski resorts are having trouble staying open. Please send snow!


----------



## Goblin

Going to Duke Hospital this afternoon for what I hope will be my final stroke checkup. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hairazor

Crossing them Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Crossing my fingers and sending positive thoughts your way Goblin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So we cross our fingers for Haunti and send snow to Goblin. Did I get that right?:googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> So we cross our fingers for Haunti and send snow to Goblin. Did I get that right?:googly:


 you can get a good look at a t-bone by crossing haunti and sticking snow in goblin... no wait, it's gotta be your bull.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have no idea what you could possibly mean


----------



## Spooky1

Crossing the snow and send the fing.... no that’s not right. 
Goblin hope all went well.
Haunti, hope some snow finds you soon.


----------



## Goblin

Where do I begin? My BP was111/67. That's excellent. She said that the fact I decorated for Christmas
and took it all back down, as well as moving furniture around neant I was fully recovered from the stroke.
She left it up to me, so I decided that I should come back a year from now for another checkup. I wanted 
them to keep an eye on me. She gave me a number to call in case I should have any problems. apparently 
I will be taking the blood thinners the rest of my life. They are helping to make my weak heart muscle stronger
as well as preventing blood clots. I learned the technical terms for what happed to me........Chronic ischemic
right middle celebral artery (MCA) stroke. It was caused by chronic atrial fibrillation. The blood flow in my heart 
wasn't what it should have been, causing a clot. A piece of it broke off and make it's way to my brain cutting off 
the oxygen flow. This killed brain cells causing the stroke. She told me you know you had a very bad stroke and 
I replied "that's what they told me." I could have paralized me, blinded me, or killed me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You dodged a bullet for sure, Goblin:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Happy for the good news Goblin


----------



## Hauntiholik

Someone was watching over you Goblin!


----------



## Headless

So glad it went well Goblin. Strokes are such awful things. My dad had a really bad one that left him with some severe issues. Shane also had one but thank heaven it was a mild one. Terrifies me just thinking about it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mother Nature is going to tease us with spring weather here for the next day or two, then hit us with temperatures back in the 20s and 30s by the weekend. She is one fickle lady:googly:


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

It's been very cold in Florida lately. This weather is going pretty crazy, lol. I can't wait until Spring comes. However things are going very smoothly for me and I'm happy about that.


----------



## spinwitch

I second the crazy Florida weather. I have an outside job--one day I'll be in my sweatshirt, jacket, scarf and hat. Two days later I just need a T-shirt. Then back down again. Makes it hard to acclimate. But I'm not eager for spring--I like not sweating for a change! Besides, as soon as the weather permits I want to hop in the kayak because it's the time of year that about 10,000 vultures congregate in one line of trees that extends across the lake. It's overwhelming with the numbers and the swoosh of thousands of wings and the pushing and shoving and grumbling (you just have to remember to wear a hat


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ten thousand vultures in trees sounds much more Halloweeny than the swallows returning to Capistrano:jol:

I found this blog post about vultures in Florida. I especially like the part about protecting your car from being chewed by black vultures. Insurance companies must love those claims

http://www.birdchick.com/blog/2016/8/30/serious-florida-vultures


----------



## Hairazor

Spinwitch that would be an awesome sight.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I don't recommend the flu as a weight loss program.


----------



## Headless

I don't recommend the flu at all Haunti. Hope you are feeling better soon!

We took a 2.5 hour trip to Melbourne to visit with Shane's dad in palliative care this morning. He's not eating at all, weighs next to nothing and has no energy. They gave him 2 weeks about a week ago but he's a tough old bugger so who knows how long he'll be with us but sadly not very long I don't think after seeing him today. Nursing homes are such awful places. I can't help but think of them as waiting bays.

On the way home we drove past the new house and all the blinds are down and nothing in the yard so I'm guessing they've moved already - so now I want the keys hahahahaha. Sigh - back to packing boxes. Still have a lot to do.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:frownkin: Sigh...I really hate looking through old threads and the pictures are all missing. (Stupid photobucket)


----------



## spinwitch

RoxyBlue said:


> Ten thousand vultures in trees sounds much more Halloweeny than the swallows returning to Capistrano:jol:
> 
> I found this blog post about vultures in Florida. I especially like the part about protecting your car from being chewed by black vultures. Insurance companies must love those claims
> 
> http://www.birdchick.com/blog/2016/8/30/serious-florida-vultures


Cool post. The video just about captures the look (only I think cypress trees in a lake are more picturesque than a landfill) but not the impressive sound. There are also many thousands of cormorants and anghingas that roost in the same trees (with lesser amounts of other bird). I can't get enough of going out there).


----------



## Hairazor

This pic is from Dec. of 2011. I was driving past the river bend and just happened to come upon this. We have LOTS of ducks and geese here all winter. It is not the vast number which you have Spinwitch but I was amazed by it.

100_0572


----------



## scareme

See my pretty flowers Rick bought me? I just love them. They brighten the place up on cold winter day. No It's not my Birthday or Anniversary. Well, if you hear your wife, husband or significant other yell and you run to the bedroom, and they are lying on the floor, what do you ask them? I'll give you a hint, It's not, What in the hell are you doing on the floor. Or, I told you to keep your ass in bed. No, it's, Are you OK? Three simple words. Or four little letters. R U OK? That's how i got the yellow and white flowers. Still no , are you OK. 
Later you don't ask your wife, How do you spell OK as in are you OK.? Is it just OK or is it Okay? I ask, who are you texting that to? Elle, our daughter-in-law. I was just checking to see if she is OK. And that's how I got the red roses. He would save a lot of money if he just kept his mouth shut.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Great picture Jan! Wow, really nice flowers Scareme! I like happy flowers in the winter, it reminds you that Spring will be here soon.


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, you have the best stories and now flowers to go with, nice


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin: I feel oddly Halloweenie and hankering to begin a build....I guess that wouldn't be unheard of...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless, sorry to hear about Shane’s dad. End of life waiting is never easy. The one good thing about it, when you know it’s coming, is you have the opportunity to share memories and let people know how much they meant to you before saying goodby.

Scareme, I think I love you:googly:


----------



## Headless

Thanks Roxy - and yes that is so true.

LOL Scareme - I'm surprised you don't have a house full of flowers hahahahaha men can be....... well........ "special" at times can't they.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A little snow might be coming our way tomorrow, probably just in time for rush hour traffic. I predict crazy driving will be evident


----------



## Hauntiholik

My office has been disinfected, although it would have kept people from bugging me. Now the flu bug is down the hall by the office coffee pot.

Generic Tamiflu - $128.27 out of pocket AFTER insurance.


----------



## scareme

Roxy, be careful driving. Make sure you have your seat belt on. 

Haunti, That's an expensive medicin. How many in your house have the flu? My DR told us he caught the flu in Pasadena on Rose Bowl weekend. There wasn't a dose in the area. He call every Dr contact he could think of and finally found a friend in Las Vegas to fly a dose to him in a private plane. Talk about an expensive dose.


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> Haunti, That's an expensive medicin. How many in your house have the flu? My DR told us he caught the flu in Pasadena on Rose Bowl weekend. There wasn't a dose in the area. He call every Dr contact he could think of and finally found a friend in Las Vegas to fly a dose to him in a private plane. Talk about an expensive dose.


Thankfully, it was just me! I quarantined myself.


----------



## Headless

Hope you are feeling better soon Haunti. LOL @ the flu down the hall.

Now to add to the excitement of having boxes all over the house while packing - we have an inspection lined up by the buyer. How does one make a war zone look like a home?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

It's freezing cold here in San Antonio. The heaters are on and Jack is in his sweater. Thank goodness we've got a yard now. It would have sucked if I'd had to walk him in this 20 degree weather! LOL


----------



## Goblin

Finally took down the Christmas tree.

They say we're supposed to get some snow and ice. Glad I don't have
to drive home from work in it anymore!


----------



## Headless

Heatwave here! 4 days of very high temps. Not helping me be enthusiastic about coming home from a long day of work and heading out to the shed to pack stuff!


----------



## Goblin

Been snowing here all day. It started around 3 am and didn't stop till around
7 pm. Glad I don't have to drive in it anymore. I was driving home from work
in a snowstorm and a guy driving a white van stopped in he middle of the
road to check out a car that ran off the road. The snow quickly covered all the
windows on his van making it solid white......in the snow! I just barely saw it in
time to avoid a head on collision with it! I said after that I was going home 
when the snow first started and if it was snowing when I got up I wasn't leaving 
the house!
Seen a video of my great neice and her dog playing in the snow! Reminded
me of when I was a kid. We use to play outside during the snowstorm and 
after it was over. Those were the days of making snowmen, snowball fights,
and sled riding! I really miss those days! Now a days the old man can't stand the cold.

Watching the remake of Poltergeist. They changed a lot of stuff from the
original, but all in all it wasn't too bad.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing like trying to log on and getting a message that my password has expired because it's more than 1778 days old. Spooky1 posted a message to the admin about it, but three days later, no response here. No explanation as to why it happened, and why people with passwords much older than mine were not affected.


----------



## Hairazor

What?!! ^


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yup. I'm blocked from being an admin here.


----------



## Hairazor

Again I say__What?!! ^


----------



## Goblin

Hauntiholik said:


> Yup. I'm blocked from being an admin here.


Did you lose the election? What is an Admin?


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Nothing like trying to log on and getting a message that my password has expired because it's more than 1778 days old. Spooky1 posted a message to the admin about it, but three days later, no response here. No explanation as to why it happened, and why people with passwords much older than mine were not affected.


You've had that password since 1778? I thought you were younger than me!


----------



## DandyBrit

^Goblin you should never question the age of a lady! 

Just because Roxy has been around since the time of the Revolution doesn't make her old.


----------



## RoxyBlue

To quote Ralph Waldo Emerson "The age of a woman doesn't mean a thing. The best tunes are played on the oldest fiddles", and, being a fiddle player, I concur:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Goblin said:


> Did you lose the election? What is an Admin?


There was an election?!? I'd vote against me too! :googly:


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Nothing like trying to log on and getting a message that my password has expired because it's more than 1778 days old. Spooky1 posted a message to the admin about it, but three days later, no response here. No explanation as to why it happened, and why people with passwords much older than mine were not affected.


That's just weird.



Hauntiholik said:


> Yup. I'm blocked from being an admin here.


That's just crazy.



Goblin said:


> You've had that password since 1778? I thought you were younger than me!


THAT is just hilarious!

Well we survived the heat barely. Got over 107 degrees - so for those of you shivering in the snow - spare a thought.......

Trying to summon up the enthusiasm to head out to the shed to pack tools etc. I have about as much enthusiasm as I had sleep last night - neither are in large quantities I have to say.


----------



## Hairazor

I just finished the book "199 Cemeteries to See Before You Die" by Loren Rhoads. It was really interesting. Wish there had been more info on some of the spots. Lots of interesting ways different areas handle the last resting places of their people.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I love cemeteries, I like to read the headstones and imagine what the people were like. There is a really cool cemetery in Beaufort, NC that has a little girl that was buried in a whisky barrel. She died at sea and they put her in the whiskey barrel to preserve her until they landed. I am also fascinated by the little memorials that you see on the side of the road.....a book about the people that died and the circumstances that surrounded the death would make a good coffee table book. I also don't understand why obituaries don't explain how/why the person died....you are always left to ponder.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A few houses up the street in the neighborhood behind us is a drunk guy singing “happy birthday” and shooting off fireworks. Not a good combination, plus it’s spooking Abby.


----------



## scareme

What is going on with the administrators? Do the new people expect this place to run it's self. It's bad enough they are so hard to get a hold of.



DandyBrit said:


> ^Goblin you should never question the age of a lady!
> 
> Just because Roxy has been around since the time of the Revolution doesn't make her old.


I heard when Paul Revere was making his famous ride, he stopped and asked her for directions.


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> What is going on with the administrators? Do the new people expect this place to run it's self. It's bad enough they are so hard to get a hold of.


Don't know. They will only allow me admin access from a single IP address.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> I heard when Paul Revere was making his famous ride, he stopped and asked her for directions.


And, like an idiot, I neglected to get his autograph. It would be worth a fortune now:googly:

Haunti, that's just messed up. Why put restrictions on someone who actually shows up here to take care of things?


----------



## stick

I have been having a problems every since the site change hands. I no longer get updates when someone reply to a post and I have not changed any of my settings.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Haunti, that's just messed up. Why put restrictions on someone who actually shows up here to take care of things?


Apparently, they have that restriction on ALL admin accounts for every site they own. It is "security" on for the account.


----------



## Hauntiholik

stick said:


> I have been having a problems every since the site change hands. I no longer get updates when someone reply to a post and I have not changed any of my settings.


I asked them to fix it and then I got blocked.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> ..........Haunti, that's just messed up. Why put restrictions on someone who actually shows up here to take care of things?





Hauntiholik said:


> I asked them to fix it and then I got blocked.


The whole site acquisition makes no sense at all. If you really wanted it to make money for you wouldn't you put some time into it?????

Phone rang at 4.00am this morning. Both of us knew before we answered that it was Shane's sister and what it was about. RIP Dad.


----------



## Hairazor

Peace and comfort to you Headless


----------



## scareme

I'm so sorry Headless. I'll put you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Spooky1

Our condolences Headless.


----------



## DandyBrit

Sorry to hear that Headless. We had that nearly four years ago now - you know as soon as the phone rings at that sort of time that it is bad news.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sad for your loss, Headless. I got the same type of call at 1AM from one of my sisters when my dad passed - knew what it was about the moment the phone rang.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> I asked them to fix it and then I got blocked.


That's even more messed up.


----------



## Headless

Thanks everyone. I've had to take an extra week off work. Funeral is Wednesday and it's 6 hours away. We're supposed to be helping out with cleaning up the house this weekend so I'm not coming home for a day of work Monday and then going back down for the funeral. We'll head home Thursday and then Friday the moving begins. What a lot of fun the next fortnight will be............


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Headless said:


> Phone rang at 4.00am this morning. Both of us knew before we answered that it was Shane's sister and what it was about. RIP Dad.


Headless I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Please accept my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Death's Door

Headless - Sorry for your loss. In my prayers.


----------



## Goblin

My condolences Headless.
I got that 4am call when my mother passed away in December 2002. My call
came from my niece's husband, who was bit of a jerk, he didn't say "Your
mother has passed away? he woke me out of a sound sleep and told me "The
call has been sounded!" Half asleep I replied "Huh? What?" Then he tells me
"Your mother has passed away!"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:frownkin: Maree, I am sorry for the sad news. Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looking forward to not having to go to a rehearsal tonight after being in rehearsals every day since Sunday. Two shows this weekend plus a rehearsal for another show, then crash on Monday. There's champagne and orange juice in the fridge waiting to be turned into mimosas:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

My sister is in the Hospital for the 6th or 7th time in the last 3 months, I would appreciate some prayers for her please.


----------



## spinwitch

Headless, so sorry for your loss. It's always so strange when you've been awaiting something like this, and then it actually happens. I've been on both ends of that 4:00 a.m. call--making it is just as hard as receiving it.


----------



## randomr8

How long ago did VerticalScope purchase HauntForum? They got popped June-ish 2016 so maybe they are getting around to actually doing something about it.

Headless - So sorry for your loss.

The reason I popped on today - Saw this on Twitter - Just reminded me to keep on having the fun.
It's later than you think


----------



## Pumpkin5

Hairazor said:


> My sister is in the Hospital for the 6th or 7th time in the last 3 months, I would appreciate some prayers for her please.


:jol: Jan, my prayers are definitely with you and your family. Hospital stays are so difficult! ((Hugs))


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Jan I am very sorry to hear about your sister. Please know that I have you both in my thoughts and prayers.*


----------



## scareme

Hairazor, I'll keep you and your sister in my prayers. Is she in a local hospital or Iowa City? You take care of yourself and don't let yourself get run down. You don't need to have both of you sick.


----------



## scareme

What's up with the moderators? Roxy has never been gone this long. Spooky1 and Haunti haven't been on in a couple of days also. This is getting to be weird.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here!:jol: There were issues with logging on and then not being able to post unless I changed my password (which I finally did even though I was never told why I had to change it), then last week I had rehearsals every night, then two shows and a rehearsal for another theater project this past weekend, then a day of vegging due to a lack of sleep (can't imagine why.....:googly.

Hairazor, sorry to hear that your sister is having issues. Having to go to the hospital that many times in such a short period of time is not anyone's idea of a great way to spend the day.


----------



## Hairazor

Nice to know you are missed isn't it Roxy?

Thanks everyone for the thoughts for my sister. Scareme, her health was so poor she sold her place and moved to GA. to be with her daughter so I can't even go see her when she is in hospital, but I do call and worry and pray


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hate it when coworkers trying to force themselves into the restroom when the door is locked... I usually say "Occupied" in a Shrek voice. 

Prayers Jan


----------



## scareme

Lord Homicide said:


> Hate it when coworkers trying to force themselves into the restroom when the door is locked... I usually say "Occupied" in a Shrek voice.
> 
> Prayers Jan


On the first day of my Master Gardener course we got a morning break. Not knowing the building (or how to read) I walked into the men's restroom, which was full. They all turned and looked at me. I smacked myself on the forehead and said, "I keep forgetting I had that sex change operation. Sorry." You know, not one guy in there even cracked a smile. Talk about tough crowds.


----------



## Hairazor

Bwahahaha ^

About 20 years ago I went to a Murder Mystery weekend at an old hotel. There was a set of bathrooms under a stairway off the dining room. I came out of the BR to find everyone staring at me, as I shut the door I saw it said MEN, oops

(Thanks LordH)


----------



## bobby2003

scareme said:


> On the first day of my Master Gardener course we got a morning break. Not knowing the building (or how to read) I walked into the men's restroom, which was full. They all turned and looked at me. I smacked myself on the forehead and said, "I keep forgetting I had that sex change operation. Sorry." You know, not one guy in there even cracked a smile. Talk about tough crowds.





Hairazor said:


> Bwahahaha ^
> 
> About 20 years ago I went to a Murder Mystery weekend at an old hotel. There was a set of bathrooms under a stairway off the dining room. I came out of the BR to find everyone staring at me, as I shut the door I saw it said MEN, oops
> 
> (Thanks LordH)


I did the same thing a few years back as well. I was out at lunch with a work colleague, and had a few beers. I wasn't paying attention and walked into the, fortunately unoccupied, Women's room. I remember thinking how strange it was that it was so clean, and there were no urinals. I then saw the feminine hygiene vending machine on the wall and thought. "How strange to have that in the Men's room" At that moment it suddenly dawned on me that I was in the wrong bathroom so I opened the door a crack, and slipped out, and glanced over to my work colleague who was laughing his you know what off, and slipped into the Men's room. To this day, I always pause outside any bathroom door and study it carefully to make sure.


----------



## Lord Homicide

To those who have walked into the wrong restroom:

Don't be ashamed. There are some smartass bars that have the doors labeled opposite on purpose. I did the same thing.


----------



## stick

Hauntiholik said:


> I asked them to fix it and then I got blocked.


Thanks for trying. I hope they get it so that at least you can get back on the site hauntiholik.

Headless sorry for your loss.
Hairrazor praying for your sister.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Out of the corner of my eye, I see Abby is staring at me as I type. She is willing me to get up and take her outside in the cold, where she will wander around and sniff at nonexistent things for 15 minutes before deciding she might actually need to pee. I'm trying to resist, but the force in her is strong.......:googly:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Well, we were kind of expecting it, just not so soon ... my father died last week. I'll be going to Seattle this weekend for the funeral. 

My mom died last March, my dog died last June. I lost my job in September. 

I used to ask "How much worse can it get?"

I don't ask that anymore. The Fates look at it as a challenge. I'm on my way to the DR. in a minute to see if my leg pain is a blood clot. 

Probably safer if you all just kept your distance from me for a while. I don't know if bad fortune is contagious, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh dear, sorry for your losses and hope your leg pain is indeed just leg pain ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, Doc, the Fates must think you're really strong if they're throwing all that at you Sad to hear of so many losses in such a short time.

Don't stay away. Bad fortune is not contagious and, at times like these, you need to know there are people who care about you, even if we are, in some ways, virtual people.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Thanks gang. The good news is that it’s not a clot. Just some vein pain, probably caused by the three times I broke/sprained my ankle through the years. Some funny stories there ... for later I think. Bought some “compression” socks ... that’s supposed to help.


----------



## scareme

I won't keep my distance. I want to be close enough to give you a big hug and a shoulder to cry on. I'm so sorry to hear about your Father. It sounds like you were not to surprised, so he must have been sick. I think when you lose one parent, their spouse sometimes joins them soon. Sounds like life has really kicked the hell out of you. After you get your Father's things settled can you take some time for your self? You need to take care of yourself too. I'll keep you in my prayers. Sorry for your loses.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Well, now that I’m an orphan I’ve completed the first step to becoming Batman. Step 2: become a billionaire.

Too soon? My Mom would have laughed her ass off.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, Spooky1 became an orphan a few years back and still isn't a billionaire, or Batman, either. I think he's slacking off...:googly:


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Today is a lot better which makes me happy. My birthday is coming up on the 18th and I'm chosing to eat at a Mexican Restaurant. Have a new friend and were both hitting it off great and get along. 

Both have this obsession with aliens, lol.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Prayers to those who need some.
Long distant hugs to those that want it.


----------



## Headless

Thanks everyone for the good wishes, prayers & hugs. Feeling your loss too Dr M. 

We got home yesterday and now today is settlement on both houses so we start moving. Settlement on the new house taking place as I type so I guess I should get off here and go and pick up the keys. This should be a time of excitement but I'm feeling a bit numb at the moment.


----------



## scareme

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Well, now that I'm an orphan I've completed the first step to becoming Batman. Step 2: become a billionaire.
> 
> Too soon? My Mom would have laughed her ass off.


When you become a billionaire remember I was the one who offered to hug you and give you a should to cry on. No one else her offered you physical contact. That should be worth a million. Don't you think so?


----------



## stick

scareme said:


> When you become a billionaire remember I was the one who offered to hug you and give you a should to cry on. No one else her offered you physical contact. That should be worth a million. Don't you think so?


I have to agree with Scareme. 
Scareme is going to throw a party when she gets the money and invite us all.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Woo hoo, party time in Oklahoma!:googly:

So the damn rodent says 6 more weeks of winter. If he can manage to keep it above freezing, I'll be good with that:jol:

In other news, Valentine's Day and Ash Wednesday land on the same date this year. Sure puts a dent in those romantic plans for the day, especially if you've decided to give up chocolate for Lent


----------



## Hauntiholik

Taking suggestions for the next prop challenge....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ever notice how some folks in really bad horror movies seem to make really bad choices, along with being not very observant?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 is coughing, my throat feels a bit gummy - time for a good hot cup of garlic/cayenne pepper tea:jol:


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> Ever notice how some folks in really bad horror movies seem to make really bad choices, along with being not very observant?


That's why we scream at the screen.

^
Thinking that's gonna be my new signature.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

The other day I found a lock of my late mother’s hair. I want to do something special with it and I’m looking for ideas. My first thought was a shadow box but I’m wondering if there are any traditional things people have done with keepsakes like this.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> The other day I found a lock of my late mother's hair. I want to do something special with it and I'm looking for ideas. My first thought was a shadow box but I'm wondering if there are any traditional things people have done with keepsakes like this.


I immediately thought of Victorian hair jewelry:

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/victorians-made-jewelry-out-of-human-hair-180948192/

http://www.victoriana.com/Jewelry/victorian-hair-jewelry.html


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> Ever notice how some folks in really bad horror movies seem to make really bad choices, along with being not very observant?


And they never listen. I yell to them and yell to them not to go in there, and they never listen to me. And they are probably not listening to me when I can say, "I told you so". Usually because they are dead. If they would have just listened to me.



RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 is coughing, my throat feels a bit gummy - time for a good hot cup of garlic/cayenne pepper tea:jol:


Stay away from him. Sure you love him. But you can love him better if you're healthy.



Dark Angel 27 said:


> The other day I found a lock of my late mother's hair. I want to do something special with it and I'm looking for ideas. My first thought was a shadow box but I'm wondering if there are any traditional things people have done with keepsakes like this.


 I think putting it in a locket is the best way to keep it.


----------



## scareme

I started seeing a new counselor today. After all these years of being sick and high doses of medicines, sometimes I get a little off. The Dr had a student in the room. He asked a lot of questions, as expected. He asked me if I had anger issues. I said I didn't think so, but when my brother heard I was talking to somebody he told Rick he hoped it helped with my anger issues. I said I was surprised he felt that way. I paused and the said, So I punched him. (Just joking). The student laughed and the Dr. gave her a dirty look. Boy is he going to be a tough crowd. He's of East Indian decent. Maybe I should brush up on my Hindu jokes. Just kidding.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dark Angel 27 said:


> The other day I found a lock of my late mother's hair. I want to do something special with it and I'm looking for ideas. My first thought was a shadow box but I'm wondering if there are any traditional things people have done with keepsakes like this.


A shadow box is a great idea. I think the Victorian hair jewelry sounds lovely too. I had never heard of that, very nice. My first thought was also a locket. I was looking for one awhile back for similar reasons and found them hard to find and expensive. I was looking for a nice locket in precious metal that was affordable. Anyway I did have some luck with JTV so just FYI something like this: https://www.jtv.com/10k-yellow-gold-oval-locket-pendant/1877847.html


----------



## PrettyGhoul

scareme said:


> I started seeing a new counselor today. After all these years of being sick and high doses of medicines, sometimes I get a little off. The Dr had a student in the room. He asked a lot of questions, as expected. He asked me if I had anger issues. I said I didn't think so, but when my brother heard I was talking to somebody he told Rick he hoped it helped with my anger issues. I said I was surprised he felt that way. I paused and the said, So I punched him. (Just joking). The student laughed and the Dr. gave her a dirty look. Boy is he going to be a tough crowd. He's of East Indian decent. Maybe I should brush up on my Hindu jokes. Just kidding.


To funny scareme, made me laugh!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, I'd love to be a fly on the wall when you say things like that to people:jol:


----------



## randomr8

scareme said:


> I started seeing a new counselor today. After all these years of being sick and high doses of medicines, sometimes I get a little off. The Dr had a student in the room. He asked a lot of questions, as expected. He asked me if I had anger issues. I said I didn't think so, but when my brother heard I was talking to somebody he told Rick he hoped it helped with my anger issues. I said I was surprised he felt that way. I paused and the said, So I punched him. (Just joking). The student laughed and the Dr. gave her a dirty look. Boy is he going to be a tough crowd. He's of East Indian decent. Maybe I should brush up on my Hindu jokes. Just kidding.


So F 'em if they can't take a joke. If they can't appreciate your humor, how are they gonna appreciate you. 2 cents...


----------



## Goblin

Tell the doctor you killed the last perwon who didn't laugh at your jokes, Scareme!
Then bust out laughging maniacally! 

How is this for a great find? The Kmart here is closing and they're having a
huge liquidation sale. Everything must go! My older sister, Loretta checked it
out and bought me one of those virtual display projectors that shows pictures
in the window. It has pictures for both Halloween and Christmas! It normally sold 
for a hundred dollars but she got it for ten dollars! Can't wait for Halloween. 
Besides the projector my niece gave a skull fog machine for Christmas. 
This year the van and the computer is paid off so I'll be able to get
some new stuff..........after 6 years! 

Remember I told you my niece, Jennifer had tests onher kidneys? Well on 
Valentine's Day she' gonna have surgery to remove one of them. They said 
that the other one is stong enough that she won't need dialysis!

Anbody getting emails from Photobucket offering all these great deals if you
take them back? My reply is........not in this lifetime!

February 5th made it 28 yrs since my Father passed away. The 8th made it
3 years since my brother-in-law passed away.

Had a flare up of my irritable bowel syndrome today. Was sick all day today.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Yay on your good news, Boo on the bad


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good news rules, Goblin And you reminded me that I need to go close out my Photobucket account. I spent a few months reposting pictures in old threads for myself and Spooky1 after setting up a Flickr account. I still have some photos in Photobucket that I haven't been able to find here, but they are in threads other than the important ones (props and pets:jol.


----------



## Goblin

I made a mistake about the projector. It's not pictures, it's one that shows movies. It comes with the screen, tripod and eight movies. Four for Halloween and four for 
Christmas! One movie shows ghostly aces looking in the window and anoher has zombies walking by the window. This is the one i seen on the QVC Halloween show and
said I wish I could get one.

On a sad note, Kmart has closed. After 55 years it's gone.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Well, now that I'm an orphan I've completed the first step to becoming Batman. Step 2: become a billionaire.
> 
> Too soon? My Mom would have laughed her ass off.


:frownkin: I'm really sorry to hear about all things you have been through, it's all just so soul wrenching. I never realized the whole orphan thing until a friend hugged me after my Mama passed away in 2002 and said, "We are both orphans now".....I'm always so envious of my friends that still have their parents.... Good luck on the Batman thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark chocolate peanut M&Ms are da bomb!


----------



## Pumpkin5

*Question about Photobucket*

:joloes anyone else have some of their photobucket photos still showing in threads like I do? Although most of them are not showing, some of my older thread photos are showing. I was trying to fix some of my threads and pulling some of my pictures off of Photobucket this afternoon and noticed the pictures that are still there. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## jdubbya

Pumpkin5 said:


> :joloes anyone else have some of their photobucket photos still showing in threads like I do? Although most of them are not showing, some of my older thread photos are showing. I was trying to fix some of my threads and pulling some of my pictures off of Photobucket this afternoon and noticed the pictures that are still there. Has anyone else experienced this?


I went back through 2014 and none of my pics are there any longer. F'ing photobucket


----------



## scareme

Pumpkin5 said:


> :frownkin: I'm really sorry to hear about all things you have been through, it's all just so soul wrenching. I never realized the whole orphan thing until a friend hugged me after my Mama passed away in 2002 and said, "We are both orphans now".....I'm always so envious of my friends that still have their parents.... Good luck on the Batman thing.


I heard someone say you are never truly grown up while you still have a Mom. She was the one who always considered you her baby no matter what your age was.



randomr8 said:


> So F 'em if they can't take a joke. If they can't appreciate your humor, how are they gonna appreciate you. 2 cents...


So you think I should send him this Valentine card I made a couple of years ago?












Pumpkin5 said:


> :joloes anyone else have some of their photobucket photos still showing in threads like I do? Although most of them are not showing, some of my older thread photos are showing. I was trying to fix some of my threads and pulling some of my pictures off of Photobucket this afternoon and noticed the pictures that are still there. Has anyone else experienced this?


So far all my pictures have stayed. I didn't pay that big price. But I do pay them $3 a month for extra storage space. Maybe that's why I'm still good, so far.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe Photobucket was holding off forcing an upgrade for accounts that were paid at some level. I don’t think that was meant to last forever, although they may be waiting longer after being deluged with complaints.

I nuked the remainder of my account a couple days ago.


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> I believe Photobucket was holding off forcing an upgrade for accounts that were paid at some level. I don't think that was meant to last forever, although they may be waiting longer after being deluged with complaints.
> 
> I nuked the remainder of my account a couple days ago.


:jol: ^I am gleefully waiting for the day that I can do that very thing! It was mind numbing how long it took me to move just 50 pictures with all the stupid pop up adds on the Photobucket site. I was fuming after a few hours....

But I'm chipping away at it.....maybe one day.


----------



## scareme

I've had a problem with my flicker. I've only been able to post one picture. And it's copied that picture five times. Every time I try to download a new picture,it just copies the picture that is there.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I'm a little puzzled about the "download" part. If you're trying to post an image here from Flickr, you need to copy and paste the BB code into your post. This video might help - you can ignore some of the details about how his particular forum works and focus on the steps he shows within Flickr to get the code.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Hmmm, Spooky1 became an orphan a few years back and still isn't a billionaire, or Batman, either. I think he's slacking off...:googly:


Roxy just hasn't discovered my bat cave yet. Took me ages to dig with just a spoon.:ninja:


----------



## Spooky1

Dr. M, so sorry for your losses, I call shotgun when you get a bat mobile!

Hairazor, sorry to hear your sister is ill.

I managed to have a minor case of the flu last week, which has become bronchitis this week. Nothing like coughing your lungs out.

We need some happy news around here.


----------



## scareme

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## scareme

^^^^ Hey Spooky1, sorry, more bad news.^^^^


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'll be creating threads for the new prop contest soon! <- Good news right?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Help make lego addams family mansion real set


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Pretty!


----------



## Hairazor

100_1960


----------



## scareme

Hairazor, That warms my cold little heart. 

Haunti, I'm going to try real hard this time.


----------



## scareme




----------



## RoxyBlue

We're all demented here, I tell ya!


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't want it any other way, _snicker, snicker_

On another note, thanks to all who sent prayers or good wishes for my sister, it is greatly appreciated. At the moment she is holding steady.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to hear your sister is doing better, Hairazor.


----------



## Goblin

Glad your sister is doing better, Scareme.

I have good news and bad news. The good nes is my niece's surgery went well. 
They removed her kidney and the remaining one is functioning at a 100%
so she won't need dialysis. The bad news is they found cancer in the one they
removed so she will have to have chemo.


----------



## stick

I am back getting updates here so thanks for all that help making that possible.
Hairazor praying for your sister and Goblin for you niece.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh Goblin, the good and the bad, dang, prayers to your niece 

(Thanks stick)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cancer and chemo suck.

And we might get some snow this weekend.


----------



## stick

Keep the snow at up you way Roxy I do not want it.


----------



## scareme

Time for another story where you feel sorry for Rick. I was talking to to folks on FB about getting pets even when someone in the family doesn't want any. But when soldiers go over seas, they shouldn't be surprised as to what they come home to. We've gotten a dog, cat and rabbits while he was gone. But the best ones were my chickens. I went out and got three of the cutest little chicks you ever saw. I got three because I figured, if I got one it would turn out to be male. And if I got two, my luck, they would both be rosters. But if I got three, odds are at least one would be a hen. It was funny, when you would garden they would stand right on top of where you were working to try and get worms. Except they thought fingers covered in dirt looked like worms, and would peck at you the entire time you gardened. I told the kids not to tell Rick about the chickens during his calls home. One day Brit accidentally said Mom is out with the chickens , when asked where I was. She came out of the house holding the phone yelling, "It's not my fault. You got the chickens." When I took the phone Rick was furious and gave me a long cruse filled rant ending with, "When I get home if those chickens are there, my first meal home will be fried chicken!" Later when I was talking to some neighbors, They asked what Rick said about the chickens. I told him, "Rick said if there were chickens here when he got home, he first meal at home would be fried chicken, I was worried until I realized he didn't specify my chickens. So I'll get some Kentucky Fried Chicken, and that would be his first meal of fried chicken, " Problem solved.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Hilarious story Laura, but I was thinking Bojangles.


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, per your "I started seeing a new counselor today" post:

therapy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, you have the best stories, and if Rick is still with you through all of them, he must really love you:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

You guys are awesome! Yes, we’re all a little crazy here!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two inches of snow yesterday and today it’s all soggy outside because it’s melting rapidly. Spooky1 hardly had to shovel anything this morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What, no one is having thoughts again?:googly:

I got to start my day at work with two emails and a phone call from people who wanted something done yesterday. All things considered, I'd rather be home with the dog:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sick of my boys being sick.
Did I mention that my boys are both taller than me? Big, back talking, germ factories.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe they’re just going through a phase - a long, sassy, germy phase:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

So, my niece is having medical issues again. A few months ago she got very sick and was incredibly skinny due to her system not soaking up any nutrients. She ended up with a feeding tube and we breathed a sigh of relief and she bounced back again. Now she's got a tumor. We don't know if it's cancerous or not but the doctor wanted to rule it out. She's got an appointment on Friday. Praying that it's just a tumor that can be easily removed.


----------



## Hairazor

Prayers to your niece DarkA


----------



## stick

Praying for your niece Dark Angel 27.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Health issues suck. Hope all goes well for your niece, DA.

Speaking of health, Spooky1 has pneumonia, so he is home in bed drugged up and (hopefully) resting. I expect Abby is doing her doggie duty of lying on the bed with him keeping his feet warm:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

This year flu/pneumonia is so serious. A few weeks ago my boss got sick. After 5 days her husband finally got her to go to the DR. Bam, right in the Hospital. After a couple days of no response to treatment they sent her to a hospital in a larger city and put her on oxygen. She is still on oxygen but they are hoping to start weaning her off soon. So anyone out there, please be safe if you get flu/pneumonia.


----------



## RoxyBlue

February 23 is International Dog Biscuit Appreciation Day. Abby gives two paws up for this one:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow Hairazor, that flu sounds scary. I hope your boss is back to 100% soon, but just to be safe, stay far, far away from her. Roxy every day is dog biscuit day at my house. 

We have a cottage on the sound far away from civilization and I was cooking something a few weeks ago, and didn't have a hand mixer. My husband went to the only store for 20 miles and it was a Family Door store and found a hand held mixer for $10. It got me through my crisis but I swear to you that thing is like a buzz saw. It has one speed, which is wide, frigging, open. Whatever you are mixing flies out of the bowl at warp speed..... I think I will go to Walmart next week and buy a normal, $30 mixer, that doesn't blow all my ingredients out of the bowl and onto the counter. And I know, I know, there are people that don't even have a wide-open-10-dollar-mixer so I am going to donate it to the Habitat store and wish them luck. (seriously, you won't even believe what it does to a cup of flour.....you are COVERED in it. I looked like a ghost. A really mad, ghost.)


----------



## scareme

I hope Haunti and Spooky1's health problems clear up soon. Haunti, Boy, you guys have had one health problem after another. Is that a grey cloud over your head following you around? Hairazor, I hope your boss is doing better. That is some scary crap she is dealing with. Spookt1, watch your self carefully. That's a killer virus out there. 

P5 I'm sorry for your misfortune, but I can't help but laugh when I picture you covered in flour. Are you trying out new costumes for Halloween?


----------



## Hairazor

P5, the Ghostest with the Mostest


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 isn’t coughing up chunks of lung, so I think he’s actually getting better:jol:

Just finished the first weekend playing in the pit for a production of “The Merry Widow” - gorgeous music - one more weekend to go, then a quiet spell before the next production. Guess it’s about time to start working on the tax return:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

^ or a prop for the contest!!!

And good news about Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

It went below freezing here last night. What's up with that?!?!?!

On a positive note, crocuses and daffodils are starting to emerge throughout our yard. The crocus plants always seem to bloom in sequence according to color. Yellows are up first.


----------



## stick

I know Roxy and they are saying that the beginning of March is going to be cold. I was looking forward to an early spring.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Happy International Polar Bear Day!*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10160029663615173



https://polarbearsinternational.org/polar-bears


----------



## Hairazor

Cool ^


----------



## scareme

^^You're so funny^^


----------



## DandyBrit

PrettyGhoul said:


> *Happy International Polar Bear Day!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10160029663615173
> 
> 
> 
> https://polarbearsinternational.org/polar-bears


Oh that explains it then. Wondered why one just wandered past the house in all this snow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Yeah, cute now, but wait 'til I get big!"


----------



## Hairazor

They ^ are beautiful animals. I saw some adults at a Zoo one time and couldn't get over how incredibly large their claws are.


----------



## Lord Homicide

FORUMRUNNER APP IS EFF'D UP
------------------------------
Anyone else have this issue? Don't know where to start with this one...


----------



## Spooky1

Cough, cough, hack ... oh look my lung.


----------



## Hairazor

^ A prop?


----------



## stick

Spooky1 use it for the new $50 prop.


----------



## Hauntiholik

stick said:


> Spooky1 use it for the new $50 prop.


eww


----------



## Hairazor

How much does a lung go for these days? Would it _(Spooky1 use it for the new $50 prop)_ fall under the $50 rule?

Just asking


----------



## stick

I would say it would fall under being used / recycle category.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^LOL, stick

Closest I could get was a price for beef lung on the Simply Rawsome web site - $1.25 per pound. A human lung weighs about 5 pounds altogether, so that's within budget if he's only using a piece of lung:jol:

http://www.simplyrawsomeus.com/product-p/1000-4.htm


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's REALLY windy here today, and the storm hitting the northeast is another one of those potential "bomb cyclones". I'm hoping the big tree I'm parked next to doesn't decide to take a dive:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Same here Roxy, the winds are horrific! I guess the Ides of March come early.... It is blustery here and the winds are knocking over trees, and taking things flying. Hoping we can stay grounded here. Oh, and I do hope Spooky can recycle that expelled lung....:googly:


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Hi everybody! Kind of weird being the only member on at the moment as it's 9:36 PST here. It's been roughly 3 weeks since I've been on here and it's because I've been very busy with life in general.

The first of January our gas furnace decided to quit on us, and I've been working with a HVAC guy who's friend of the family trying to fix it. I've replaced just about everything there is to replace and still nothing.

We've been running area heaters in parts of the house that we stay in the most. It may be that we might have to replace the furnace with a new one, if the heater core is cracked. But we will see.

Next, the plumbing on our main line got plugged for some reason, so had to dig that out in the basement cause it was underground. Finally got that fixed which took about 2 weeks to finish.

Then out washer had a problem which I was able to fix as well. It was just a switch that went out, so easy fix.

Anyway, I've still got more to do as Spring arrives soon. So it may be some time before I can get back to see how things are going. I wish everyone good health and stay safe.

Later,
Troll Wizard
*_


----------



## Headless

OMG 4 weeks since I logged in. It CAN'T be that long ago.......... I've missed you HF!

It's been the most stressful, difficult 4 weeks I can remember in a long long time but hopefully there is light at the end of the tunnel. Moving two houses into one just doesn't work - make note of that people!!! Mum's unit is started thankfully so hopefully some time in the next three weeks or so we'll have the rest of the house that we can get things organised in. My health took a severe turn south and I've been coughing up the other half of Spooky's lung! I don't remember being this sick in many many years. It was so bad I even missed my gorgeous granddaughter's first birthday party. I'm really very upset about that. Also a string of repairs that needed to be done to the new house - mostly minor plumbing and electrical things - but they've certainly drained the bank account. I've tried to be ruthless in my culling so we can have a garage sale some time in the next month or two - the pile of stuff to sell is starting to intrude as well...... 
But hopefully we are starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel now.


----------



## Hairazor

I wish for you better days ahead TrollW and Headless


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must be a rash of fixit-itis going around. This morning Spooky1 went down to the basement to get some paper towels and found a large puddle of water on the floor. Turned out the rusty old shutoff valve on the first floor half bath was leaking. Spooky1 texted his D&D buddies and was able to get a good recommendation on a plumber, who arrived promptly and fixed the valve. While he was at the house, we had him do a flush on the water heater (no cost). Couple minutes into the process, he said “The bottom heating unit isn’t working. The water coming out is cold”. Seeing as how we bought the water heater in 2004, he suggested we might want to replace the water heater rather than repair it since it’s about at the end of its useful life.

So there we go. Headless and Troll Wizard, we feel your pain:jol:


----------



## scareme

Missed you Headless. sounds like everyone is having bad luck around here. I hope it doesn't rub off on me. 

Tyler just called from Nairobi Kenya. He has been there four days with a fellow classmate just being tourist. He said he has enjoyed his time there and has gotten to see a lot of things. Now they will be flying to Addis Ababa. Ethiopia.There he will meet up with with four other students and they will all spend a week working with a local business. I'm proud of him and I know this will be a chance of a lifetime. But the Mom in me is a little nervous. Well, maybe more than a little nervous. Ethiopia is have a civil war right now. The Prime Minister stepped down two weeks ago to try and stop the riots. It hasn't worked and the country has been declared a state of emergency. My Dr. made me promise not to get worked up until something happens. Which is true. I'm sure he'll be safe And I'm not going to make myself crazy with worry. I'm sure everything will go great and the people he will work with will benefit from the exchange of ideas. I hope we will hear from him in the following week. But really, what's wrong with going to Canada? A nice safe country and better phone service.


----------



## Spooky1

Lung prop? Mmmmm. I’ll have to think about this. 

Headless, sorry to hear you’ve got the coughing bug too. All the coughing does wear one down.


----------



## Hairazor

I am a worrier so I would have anxiety till my child was home too Scareme but would think the safety of students has been looked after. That said, what an opportunity for him. And Canada does sound cozy


----------



## Goblin

I've had bronchial pneumonia before. I worked in a machine shop and everytime
they used the sand blaster it would set off some bad coughing
spells! I would cough up everything in me and then some.

We had the heater core crack in our furnace once. IIt was a relatively new
furnace too. The crack was so bad you could see the fire! Cost 3000 to fix
it. The furnace we had before it lasted 40 years!

Killed a black snake in the backyard last week. I was 5 foot long, A closer
look at it showed it was the same on we ran out of the backyard just before
Christmas! It had the same bulge in it lik the on in December. We thought
it was from where it swallowed something, but a closer look showd it had 
run over. We spared his life because of Christmas, but it came back! My
brother cut it's head off with a bush axe. It's body was still alive after that!
I wonder......can it's head regrow a new body?

Haven' been around very much. I have flareups of my irritable bowel
syndrome. Sometimes it doesn't take much to set it off. The worse part is
when you're away from home and it starts up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, let’s see, killing a black snake opens the door to vermin getting into your home and belongings. All things considered, I’d rather have the harmless snake.

The wind storm took out the power at the theater where we were supposed to have our last three performances of “The Merry Widow” this past weekend. We’re hoping to do a concert version of it this coming Friday. I will, however, likely be the only first violinist because the other three have conflicts that night. Two of the four second violinists are also unable to play. I told the music director I’ll just play more boldly:jol:


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> ^LOL, stick
> 
> Closest I could get was a price for beef lung on the Simply Rawsome web site - $1.25 per pound. A human lung weighs about 5 pounds altogether, so that's within budget if he's only using a piece of lung:jol:
> 
> http://www.simplyrawsomeus.com/product-p/1000-4.htm


THIS! This right here is why I love you guys.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

So, I just got through watching a horror role playing game called 10 candles. It was freaking awesome and thrilling. Five friends take a trip out in arkansas out in the middle nowhere on possible haunted property. The Game Master is also evil and is out to get them. I thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

randomr8 said:


> THIS! This right here is why I love you guys.


And Spooky1 was highly entertained by all the discussion of using his lungs for a prop:googly: We are all soooo demented.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You can't watch this and not laugh yourself:


----------



## Hairazor

Babies and dogs, they remind us to enjoy the little things


----------



## scareme

I miss that laugh. Sometimes you think they forget to take a breath when they are laughing that hard. That did make me smile.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was talking to one of the ladies at church Sunday about how much better the world would be if people were more like dogs (except for the butt-sniffing part). Add to that - more like dogs and laughing babies:jol:


----------



## scareme

^^Well, butt-sniffing in the right crowd... Never mind. ^^


----------



## Copchick

BOOM! I'm back! Did yins miss me? So what's been going on for the past 6 months or so? I have to read back into the posts and get the scoop.

What's been going on with me? Well, go get a beverage and get comfy. The biggest thing is I bought a new house. Only 2.5 miles from this one, but it's out of the city and it's a really nice neighborhood. The house has great haunt potential, as it has a large covered side porch, a level corner lot, and it's a ranch (no high ladders to hang my orange lights). It's got a ton of storage space, so I can get rid of my storage unit. Last year, in court, our union won us the right to live outside the city. I wasn't really looking to leave but I stumbled across this and it just felt right. Closing is on the 22nd and I should be completely moved in by the end of April. 

In mid January, while I was at work, I was doing something so simple as walking through the snow when my knee "popped" and I had immediate horrible pain. Yes, I tore my minuscus. I was off for a week, light duty for a couple weeks then back to full duty. Two days ago, I was on a call for a couple hours and my knee swelled up really bad. I ended up seeing an orthopedic surgeon (the ortho doc for the Penguins) today and was told that the kind of tear that I have requires surgery for the repair. This won't heal itself. I was advised that this would require me to be completely NON weight bearing for six weeks after the surgery. Ugh! We discussed the pros and cons, so I am going to get it done on May 2nd. What the heck am I going to do for six weeks? I have never been off for that long, not working and not walking! At least the weather will be warmer for recuperation. 

We got a new kitten. Her name is Salem. Her mama was dumped at our camp early last summer and in August she was the only survivor. Being that we had to put Cheddar down last June, I told mom she could keep her. She's a tortie calico, long hair, with a very unique personality. Her name is Salem. Although she's an indoor cat, she will go to camp with mom for the summer to keep her company. Which brings me to my other news, I had to put my best friend, Fly down early February. Her arthritis had gotten so bad and I knew it was time. Her mind was still all there and was the typical border collie till the end. She was MY dog, she owned me.  She was 17. I miss her terribly and still find myself talking to her like she's right there. 

So that's my news in a few paragraphs. I'm sure with my down time, I'll be spending more time here. Anyone feel the need to come to the 'burgh for a house painting and cleaning party, let me know! Lol!


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, good on the house, bad on the injury (time to build props while off), sweet on Salem and just plain heartbreaking on Fly (we all know how so very close you 2 were).

And I must be allergic to cleaning because I never do it here


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to see you back, CC. We saw the story about Fly on Facebook - it never gets any easier even when you know a pet's time has come.

Now, since you'll be sitting around doing NOTHING for six weeksgoogly, go get some supplies now and start making a prop or two. It will be good for your healing and your haunted soul:jol:


----------



## Headless

Welcome back CC! A long paint roller handle should keep you occupied for 6 weeks hahahaha. Bad news about the knee though. I tore mine as well a few years back and sadly it's never been right even after surgery so I hope you have a lot better luck than I did.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So far this week - cookies to bake this afternoon for a board meeting tonight, guy coming in Monday afternoon to replace parts of a couple double pane windows that have breaches in the seals (gotta love a lifetime guarantee), an extra choir rehearsal Monday night that I will likely not get to, walk-through meeting on Wednesday afternoon at a local theater for a show being done in October, rehearsal on Wednesday evening with fellow instrumentalists in preparation for upcoming Easter services, choir rehearsal on Thursday evening. I think I'm ready to retire 'cause working fulltime sure can get in the way of extracurricular activities that are more interesting:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Welcome back Copchick. Sorry to hear about Fly and DAMN - your knee story made me wince.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Welcome back Copchick! Congratulations on your new home (that's exciting) and Salem sounds like a beautiful kitty!

I'm very sorry to hear about the loss of your Fly!


----------



## Goblin

Welcome back Copchick.
Congratulations on the house.
Sorry about the injury.
Sorry about Fly
Salem sounds like a pretty kitten.

Wish I could say I feel good anymore. Trouble is, I don't. I stay sick all the
time. Seems like everything I eat or drink sets off my irritable bowel
syndrome. The doctor told me to take Imodium. I have to drink diet ginger
ale and anything that is caffeine free. I finally found out which muscle in my
left hand is causing the spasms. It's right below my little finger. I must have
damaged it when I fell when I had the stroke.


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome back CC! Congrats on the new house & Salem. So sorry about Fly. I’m sure Fly still hears you when you talk to her. Hope all goes well with your move and knee surgery. The guy I share an office with had meniscus surgery a few years back, and he recovered pretty quickly.


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, getting old ain't for sissies and I don't peg you as one so hang tough


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Goblin I'm so sorry you don't feel well!! I know it's awful to feel sick all the time. I wish I knew of something that could help. Has your doctor suggested giving you a referral to a Gastroenterologist and/or a registered dietitian nutritionist? I wonder if they might be able to help you feel better.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin, I know you're a sugar-free kind of guy, so you'll also need to avoid artificial sweeteners like sorbitol and xylitol. Both are used in sugar-free products like candy and gum, and both can cause issues with IBS.


----------



## scareme

This afternoon everybody around here heard a big boom. This being Oklahoma, we just assumed it was another earthquake. The news is now saying it was a meteor. As long as nothing or no one were hurt, that's pretty cool.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:Oh no, Tina....it is terrible news about Fly. I know how close you two were, I am so very sad for you. I know how difficult that can be....really (((hugs))) to you. I am sure you gave Fly a most wonderful life and you will definitely meet again.

So sorry about your knee, that is sucky. I have a friend that is going to Florida to have his knee fixed using stem cells from his own bone marrow. It is pretty cutting edge and it sounds so exciting with very little down time. It's called Regenexx and you can read it about it online. I don't know if you would be a candidate for it or not, but it sounds exciting.

Congrats on the new home and the new Salem! Me-WOW!


----------



## Goblin

Time for another heart checkup. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## stick

Hoping for the best for you Goblin.


----------



## Hairazor

Fingers crossed Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wait, Goblin has a heart?!?!? :googly:


----------



## Copchick

^ Ha, Ha!!

Goblin, I hope you get back on track to feeling better. It sucks when your mind says one thing but your body says, "No way, Jose!"


----------



## Goblin

BP was excellent. EKG was excellent Heart muscle is getting stronger. Doctor was pleased with everything. 
Told me to keep taking my meds especially the blood thinners and he'd see me again in 6 months.

My mother was diabetic and had congestive heart failure. Guess which one of
8 kids inherited it from her?

I feel like sueing the doctor that did my appendix surgery. He removed part of 
my colon which gave me the irritable bowel syndrome. He did not do the job right cause it would not heal
right. Another doctor had to go in there and clean it all out before it would heal. The first doctor later 
moved his practice to another state!

There is no pain........just the @$#@& explosive diarrhea! It strikes without warning!


It started out raining Monday then turned into snow. Snowed all day.


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Wait, Goblin has a heart?!?!? :googly:


I just like to give that impression! :devil:

(Pulls the cord)

Have some GLITTER!


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> Goblin, getting old ain't for sissies and I don't peg you as one so hang tough[/QUOTE
> 
> Did you call me a cissy?
> 
> (Pulls the cord)
> 
> Have some GLITTER!


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Goblin, I know you're a sugar-free kind of guy, so you'll also need to avoid artificial sweeteners like sorbitol and xylitol. Both are used in sugar-free products like candy and gum, and both can cause issues with IBS.


That might explain why I have problems with it when I eat sugar-free candy.
Too make it worse, chocolate has caffeine in it!


----------



## Hairazor

^ I quote while spitting glitter "I don't peg you as one" 

However you do seem to be the Glitter King with an endless supply of it


----------



## RoxyBlue

(opens large umbrella to deflect all the glitter Goblin is tossing about)


----------



## Hairazor

We have a small bit of land just outside the city limits with a barn, a machine shed and a horse. Sweetie (along with our dog) goes out morning and night to do chores and feed the horse. The other day the friend who lives on the next property called and said, "Why are there 2 police cars at your barn?" They discussed if a certain person was out of confinement as he has been known to break into properties in the area and steal things. They decided he was not in the area at present. No sooner did he hang up but his sister, who lives by her police scanner, called and said, "I hear you have a dead horse." Someone called the police and said they had seen a horse laying in the field 2 days in a row so it must be dead. Sweetie said it was alive the night before when he went to feed it and also that morning. She called back a few minutes later and said she heard over the scanner that the horse trotted up to the fence when the police pulled in. Soooo, did the horse not die or do we now own a Zombie horse?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You own a Revenant Horse


----------



## Hairazor

Ummmm, ick?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hey Guys! I know everyone here is a big fan of Dave's and he has opened back up his shadowfarm Etsy shop. (Yay!) I just may have to jump on the train and get this adorable skeleton! It is just so splendid!
https://www.etsy.com/listing/565765791/restless-bones-motorized-tombstone?ref=shop_home_active_1

P.S. Hairazor I hope your horse is okay.


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks P5, the horse is fine, it was just someone who thought horses only lie down when dead


----------



## Goblin

Archie comics have gotten into horror comics. Not bad either.

Archie Afterlife........Riverdale has a zombie apolypse
Jughead: The hunger.........Jughead becomes a werewolf. Betty and her family are actually werewolf hunters.
Vampironica..............Veronica becomes a vampire.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It’s snowing.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:This is wonderful.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1704898516215825


----------



## Hairazor

^ Sweet


----------



## bobzilla

cOOl STUFF P5!  
Did you get him?



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Hey Guys! I know everyone here is a big fan of Dave's and he has opened back up his shadowfarm Etsy shop. (Yay!) I just may have to jump on the train and get this adorable skeleton! It is just so splendid!
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/565765791/restless-bones-motorized-tombstone?ref=shop_home_active_1
> 
> P.S. Hairazor I hope your horse is okay.


----------



## scareme

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## scareme

37 years and still going strong.


----------



## Hairazor

^ You're so thoughtful

And many more


----------



## Goblin

Went to my niece (Jennifer) and great-niece's (Thea) birthday party today. Thea. 
Jennifer's birthday is on March 17th and Thea's birthday is on March 19th
She will be 6 Monday. They had her party today cause Monday is a school day.
Her grandparents gqve her a big dollhouse with furniture and clothes and games. 
Her parents gave stuff for the dollhouse to and some other toysMy sister Linda 
gave her a remote control tiger that responds to voice commands. My sister 
Loretta gave her a box of 100 tootsie roll pops and a card with money in it. 
The pops were because she was always asking Loretta if she had a sucker 
when she seen her. She's a big Godzilla and Mothra fan. We gave her a 
Godzilla bank. You put a coin on the button and press it. You hear him roar and
his theme music then a door opens, his head pops up, and he reaches out and 
grabs the coin! It was a big hit with her! We also gave her several of the 
Godzilla and Mothra movies. She recently got into King Kong so we gave her a 
dvd that had King Kong, King Kong vs. Godzilla, and King Kong Escapes on it. 
We also gave her a copy of the original Mighty Joe Young. Her eyes lit up
with every present she got! I wish I was that young again!

She wasn't the only one who got a present either. Linda handed me something and
said "Happy Birthday" It was a hundred dollar bill! She gave one to all the brothers 
and sisters!. Heck, I haven't spent the 150 she gave me Christmas! Linda is the rich 
one in the family. She is the Commissioner of Revenue for Henry County.

In case your wondering, I'm setting the money aside in hopes of taking my
first vacation in 13 years! So far I have 500. If the vacation plans don't pan
out then I will use the money to get me a new hard drive for my computer.
The one I have is old, at least 12 years!

When I got back from the heart doctor Wednesday I had gotten something from the 
hospital in the mail. I needed to come in for a free heart screening.
Duhhhhhhhhh, I am seeing a cardiologist! He runs every test I need. The
hospital has my medical records......they know I have congestive heart
failure! A heart screening wouldn't tell me anything I didn't already know.


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds like a fun time Goblin.

What do you have in mind for a vacation?


----------



## Hairazor

Just watched Forbidden History, Bloodlust: Real Vampires on AHC channel. Very interesting.


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> Sounds like a fun time Goblin.
> 
> What do you have in mind for a vacation?


We've been talking about Myrtle Beach, SC. Haven't been there since August 2005.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You don't have to be six years old to love a Godzilla bank, Goblin:jol: Sounds as if that child is getting a proper upbringing in all things classic horror.

Looks as if we'll be getting punched with some snow this week. It started raining early this morning, followed by sleet. We should be seeing snow in our area by this evening. Good thing I got my car washed yesterday so it would be nice and clean:googly:


----------



## stick

Roxy I washed my truck Sunday so that the road salt has something clean to stick to also. It is raining now but calling for snow tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ LOL, Spooky1 made a comment about road salt when I said I was going to get the car washed:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spring Break - time to get away


----------



## RoxyBlue

After a lovely day at home watching the snow fall, not having to worry about driving in it, I came back to work today in time to deal with a frantic client who waited until the last minute to bid a job (scheduled for tomorrow) and is deluging us with emails and special forms to complete so they can set us up as a vendor even though they haven't been awarded the job yet. They don't have a clear grasp of the work (not entirely their fault since it's a Federal client's job they're bidding on), they aren't communicating internally (I've gotten multiple emails asking about information I've already provided), and they aren't reading carefully what I send them, resulting in requests to modify our proposal to include items which are already in the proposal. The job is supposed to start tomorrow evening.

I think they're a little frazzled at this point:jol:


----------



## Headless

Gee - what could go wrong there one asks........... Makes you wonder how some people survive in business - and why some go under.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^

Having been in this business for a long time, I'm usually sympathetic about situations that come up at the last minute, particularly with a government client. However, I do expect that, internally, a company should have its ducks in a row. I suspect a lack of a clear line of authority is what we're dealing with here - too many cooks with hands in the pot, so to speak:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Looking forward to some snow today


----------



## RoxyBlue

I saw on line that tomorrow is Weed Appreciation Day. Used to be, when people talked about weed, they meant those pesky plants that compete with the plants you actually want to see in your garden:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> I saw on line that tomorrow is Weed Appreciation Day. Used to be, when people talked about weed, they meant those pesky plants that compete with the plants you actually want to see in your garden:googly:


Interesting. I would have thought that was 4-20.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Maybe for the other kind of weed:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ like rag weed? 

I'll return a little later today and play catch up like COPCHICK. Not sure who will really care but it'll be therapeutic for me.


----------



## Hauntiholik

We care LH


----------



## Hairazor

Yes we care LordH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Always good to see a familiar face back on line here, LH

Temperatures are supposed to stay above freezing at night here now - dare I believe spring is actually on the way?


----------



## stick

RoxyBlue said:


> Temperatures are supposed to stay above freezing at night here now - dare I believe spring is actually on the way?


Lets hope it is on the way Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If it does get here, this guy will be happy


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> dare I believe spring is actually on the way?


You just jinxed yourself!


----------



## RoxyBlue

NOOOOOooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

We've had more snow in spring than we did in the winter! :

Uhhhhhh, did Haunti say Roxy was a jinx?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Mwahahahaha!

Midnight Syndicate Live! is coming back to Cedar Point this fall. We are stoked!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*Rant Alert!*

So, this happened. Yesterday my sister, her daughter and I went up north to visit our family cemetery. Our dad is getting married next week and we wanted to visit our mom's grave and to leave her some flowers. We get there and find an empty water bottle attached to our parent's picture with duct tape. We peel it off and find this.







[/URL]Mom's tombstone by Amy Eaton, on Flickr[/IMG]

We tried to get the residue left behind and didn't get very far. We're guessing that some idiot working for the monument company came by to attach the photo and decided to get creative with keep the picture in place and then they never came back to remove the bottle. After talking with one of our aunts, we find out that it had to have been there for at least two or three months.

We tried to contact the company and to our frustraition, they didn't anwer the phone and there was no answering machine. I can't believe we're having this much trouble with getting things done.

*Rant over*:finger:


----------



## Hairazor

Hope you can get it resolved ^


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yesterday was gorgeous! Sunny, high around 73, just a fantastic day. It was a "Sister's Day" yesterday when my sisters and me all get together to spend the day doing something fun. I started "Sister's Day" about 10 years ago, so instead of saying "we should all get together" we actually do! We take turns hosting the day and it was a "four wheeling" day yesterday. We all gathered at my sister's house, since she was hosting and they had four wheelers, ready to go.
SD by Jana Pumpkin5, on Flickr
I rode my nephew's tractor-tired four wheeler that I nicknamed "Orange Crush" because that thing is a beast! We went through about a hundred acres of paths through the woods, over bridges, and hills and through swamps and mud runs! 
SD2 by Jana Pumpkin5, on Flickr
SD1 by Jana Pumpkin5, on Flickr
We stopped along the way to feed some carrots and apples to some cute donkeys!
SD3 by Jana Pumpkin5, on Flickr
It was the most fun, and since one of my sisters was riding with me, I'm happy to say that I didn't flip "Orange Crush" even once, though I did get kind of tipsy at the top of one hill! She kept saying, "okay, I'm scared now, I'm really scared", and I yelled out, just "HOLD ON"! Ha, ha, ha....so much fun!


----------



## Hairazor

Such fun for you and yours ^


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dark Angel 27 said:


> *Rant Alert!*
> 
> We tried to get the residue left behind and didn't get very far. We're guessing that some idiot working for the monument company came by to attach the photo and decided to get creative with keep the picture in place and then they never came back to remove the bottle. After talking with one of our aunts, we find out that it had to have been there for at least two or three months.
> 
> *Rant over*:finger:


Did you try granite or marble cleaner?

Call up the National Preservation Society (or whatever it's called). They should be able to tell you what to use if you can tell them what kind of stone it is.

I used a very small amount of gasoline on a rag once to move crap from a relative's monument.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Interesting Web Ads on HF.

Just had back to back "singles" ads. The first was a "meet foreign singles" and the next was "date Chinese lady." lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing says "Halloween web site" like foreign singles dating ads, right?:jol:

Trash ads are what make ad blockers so popular and, if you're trying to actually navigate a site and see the content you're interested in, so necessary.


----------



## Hairazor

Well--- those foreign dating sites could turn out a nightmare so--- Halloweeny right?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ LOL Hairazor! I appreciate the offbeat sense of optimism!  :jol:

:jol: Pumpkin5 that sounds like so much fun! I love the pictures. :jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Trash ads are what make ad blockers so popular and, if you're trying to actually navigate a site and see the content you're interested in, so necessary.


Very much so! I love not seeing ads.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got awakened this morning around 4:30AM by an alert sent to Spooky1's phone due to a power outage affecting one of the labs at his workplace. I sometimes think he gets more texts and emails from mindless pieces of equipment than he does from actual sentient beings.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Random comment for the day - Sometimes change is a good thing and sometimes it's REALLY annoying:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> I sometimes think he gets more texts and emails from mindless pieces of equipment than he does from actual sentient beings.


You have the power to fix that Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^True - We could both retire early and throw away the work cell phones. That would fix them

Or I could just start spamming his work cell with messages on the presumption that I qualify as a sentient being:googly:


----------



## scareme

I worked with a girl who said she loves change. We were all flabbergasted, she complained the loudest about changes. She said, Yes, I like change, as long as I'm the one making it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing like a backed-up toilet at work to start the day right:googly: Glad it wasn't me that did it.

I saw a dead deer and a dead raccoon within a few feet of each other in the middle of the road this morning on the way to work. Seems to me there might be a story there....


----------



## Hairazor

When my previous boss at the Library took over she immediately started changing things. Mostly it seemed the only rule was there were no rules. When I put in my 2 cents she said you are just old and don't like change. I said I may be old but I like to think for myself if the change is for the best. When the present boss took over she had a real mess to get back to the "old" but more correct way of doing things.


----------



## stick

RoxyBlue said:


> I saw a dead deer and a dead raccoon within a few feet of each other in the middle of the road this morning on the way to work. Seems to me there might be a story there....


They are just passed out from a hard night drinking.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^They did look rather comfortable, except for the blood part:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolid you leave a "Get Well Soon" balloon there?:googly:


----------



## scareme

Hairazor said:


> When my previous boss at the Library took over she immediately started changing things. Mostly it seemed the only rule was there were no rules. When I put in my 2 cents she said you are just old and don't like change. I said I may be old but I like to think for myself if the change is for the best. When the present boss took over she had a real mess to get back to the "old" but more correct way of doing things.


She said you were just old and didn't like change? I'd tell her since you were older you've seen more change in your lifetime than she ever has. That's why you can recognize when something isn't going to work out. It didn't work out when it was tried before. With age comes experience and wisdom. She sounded young enough to be dumb and not learn from others. That burns my chaps. And you don't want to see me with smoking chaps, trust me.


----------



## Hairazor

Now I have to try and get that ^ picture out of my head.


----------



## Goblin

We used to have 8 deer roaming the neighborhood. Now there's just 7.
Somebody hit one with their car and and it crawled to the nearby field 
and died! I found their license plate laying in the road. They've never 
come back to get it. Think I'll give it to the DMV and let them return it
to them. It's either that or let them buy a new tag.

Found a baby black snake in the kitchen this afternoon. MY brother and
I caught it and put it in a jar and took it a couple miles away and turned
it loose.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ LOL @ scareme. I find it amazing that some people are so oddly arrogant, rude and incompetent as bosses and still don't get fired. Ageism is something I've never understood. Don't these people realize that very shortly they will be older too? Kudos to you Hairazor for having the self-restraint not to smack your ex boss. Must have been tempting. 

 Goblin that is so sad about the deer. I'm sorry to hear that!!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I just realized that yesterday was _both_ National Beer Day and National No Housework Day. What a great combination!   I'm kinda bummed I missed that! 

Today is National Zoo Lovers Day so Happy Zoo Lovers Day everyone!


----------



## Death's Door

PrettyGhoul said:


> I just realized that yesterday was _both_ National Beer Day and National No Housework Day. What a great combination!   I'm kinda bummed I missed that!
> 
> Today is National Zoo Lovers Day so Happy Zoo Lovers Day everyone!


Wow - I didn't know it was Beer Day/Housework Day but still celebrated it anyways.

I haven't been to the Philadelphia Zoo in years - always enjoyed a day strolling around and hanging out with the natives.

Haven't been around stalking you guys for a while. I do miss yas! Have been dealing with hubby and a back injury that happened in November. Has gotten worse to the point he has not been able to work or do anything. Second try at physical therapy. I did get him outside yesterday in the yard to hang out. I'm trying not to be stressed out, but I find there are days it takes over. I think I need to get back to my normal routine :googly:


----------



## Hairazor

^ Back injuries are soooo hard to deal with, hope for improvement


----------



## Hairazor

My niece's youngest daughter has a bit in "The Darkest Minds" which will be out sometime this summer. (My niece has had bits in "The Walking Dead" and "The Originals")


----------



## DandyBrit

^Oooh I know someone who knows someone who's famous!


----------



## Goblin

DandyBrit said:


> ^Oooh I know someone who knows someone who's famous!


Awwwwww Dandy......I'm hardly what you'd call famous........just as close as you can get!


----------



## DandyBrit

Goblin - you are without measure in the multiverse. I bow down before your magnificence.


----------



## scareme

Damn. I leave the thread for a day and everyone goes all Hollywood on me. At least it's horror Hollywood as opposed to trashy Hollywood. For sexy Hollywood we would have to see Spooky1 check back on here with his shark pants. 

A trip to the zoo sounds fun. We used to have a pass and go all the time when the kids were little.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Spooky1 still has those shark pants!

I met and shook hands with Jacques Cousteau when I was in college. Anyone who wants to feel famous by association may do so:googly:


----------



## scareme

^^ That's so cool. 

I shook hands with Robert Kennedy. It was 1966 and he was coming to a rally. My Mom and Aunt made up posters, and figured out the route he would take in from the airport. They hauled all eight kids up there, ages 12-6 mo..His motorcade stopped and he shook all our hands. Growing up we had two picture hanging in the dining room. The Pope and John F Kennedy. There was no way these two Irish Catholic women were not going to miss the chance to press hands with American royalty.


----------



## Hairazor

Robert Kennedy and Jacques Cousteau, how utterly cool


----------



## Spooky1

Goblin said:


> We used to have 8 deer roaming the neighborhood. Now there's just 7.
> Somebody hit one with their car and and it crawled to the nearby field
> and died! I found their license plate laying in the road. They've never
> come back to get it. Think I'll give it to the DMV and let them return it
> to them. It's either that or let them buy a new tag.
> 
> Found a baby black snake in the kitchen this afternoon. MY brother and
> I caught it and put it in a jar and took it a couple miles away and turned
> it loose.


Good job. Snake are good critters.


----------



## Hairazor

Some great news. My boss at the Library was in a coma for 40 days. Two weeks ago her family was called because they didn't think she was going to make it. Two days later she woke up and was able to nod to questions. I talked to her just a bit ago and though her body is still quite weak her mind is all there. I have such a cozy feeling right now.


----------



## Hauntiholik

That is wonderful news Hairazor!


----------



## Goblin

DandyBrit said:


> Goblin - you are without measure in the multiverse. I bow down before your magnificence.


They made me then broke the mold!


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> Robert Kennedy and Jacques Cousteau, how utterly cool


I saw my reflection in the mirror today. Does that count?

I am soooooooooooooooooooooo awesome!

My older brother Ronnie was in the service in Germany with Elvis. He use to sign the trucks Elvis drove in and out.
He said Elvis told him take care of your mother because one day she'll be gone.


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 said:


> Good job. Snake are good critters.


My sister was "KIll it! KIll it! Having been spared three times I don't want to kill anything if I can avoid it


----------



## stick

Goblin said:


> I saw my reflection in the mirror today. Does that count?
> 
> I am soooooooooooooooooooooo awesome!


Goblin you are awesome and thanks for the laugh.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it spring yet?


----------



## stick

it should be here tomorrow Roxy.


----------



## scareme

Happy Birthday Hauntforum!


----------



## Death's Door

Today is National Grilled Cheese Day - I just found out and already had plans for Maryland crab soup and grilled cheese sammiches for dindin tonight.


----------



## stick

That sounds good DD.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Road trip to Death's Door for dinner!:googly:


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Road trip to Death's Door for dinner!:googly:


I don't know why, but something about that doesn't quite sound right!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Especially for you old folks!:googly:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

scareme said:


> ^^ I shook hands with Robert Kennedy. It was 1966 and he was coming to a rally. My Mom and Aunt made up posters, and figured out the route he would take in from the airport. They hauled all eight kids up there, ages 12-6 mo..His motorcade stopped and he shook all our hands. Growing up we had two picture hanging in the dining room. The Pope and John F Kennedy. There was no way these two Irish Catholic women were not going to miss the chance to press hands with American royalty.





RoxyBlue said:


> ^I met and shook hands with Jacques Cousteau when I was in college. Anyone who wants to feel famous by association may do so:googly:


*^ That is so cool Scareme and Roxy, great memories!! Those are both people I would have been really interested in meeting.*



Hairazor said:


> Some great news. My boss at the Library was in a coma for 40 days. Two weeks ago her family was called because they didn't think she was going to make it. Two days later she woke up and was able to nod to questions. I talked to her just a bit ago and though her body is still quite weak her mind is all there. I have such a cozy feeling right now.


*^ That is really amazing wonderful news Hairazor!!*  



Death's Door said:


> Today is National Grilled Cheese Day - I just found out and already had plans for Maryland crab soup and grilled cheese sammiches for dindin tonight.


* ^ AW I missed the road trip to Death's Door for dinner and it sounded delicious!! LOL.  I would have needed someone to swing by Florida and pick me up anyway. Somehow I still managed to celebrate National Grilled Cheese Day with mini baguette cheddar cheese sandwiches. Big comfort food for me. *


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Just popping in for a moment to share my love for this show. 




 It's a horror role play game that has totally sucked me in. Awesome players and scary Evil game master.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That was shot in a wonderfully creepy location.

Well, we had our day of summer on Saturday and now we're back to spring trying to correctly install. We did get a small start on yard work, put a mini garden around the base of the mailbox post, and went to a couple of local nurseries to look at plants and pick up mulch (the first of multiple trips).


----------



## Hairazor

Looks spooky, that's for sure DarkA


----------



## scareme

Thanks for sharing DA. I recognize it. That was base housing when we lived in Michigan. 

Rick and I planted a lot of flowers in the beds today. It's suppose to rain this weekend. I hope so. It would really help with the grass fires.


----------



## Goblin

Been quite a few days! A tornado touched down around 6 pm Sunday. Luckily
it missed our house but ripped a tree out of the ground right beside us!
It snapped trees like twigs and ripped down cables. Totally destroyed a nearby
substation. We were without power for 43 hours.....the longest it's every been 
out. Nobody was allowed on our road unless you lived there because of possible 
looters. My sister Barbara is on oxygen and she went to stay with my sister 
Carolyn till power was restored. Two firemen came by the house to make sure my 
brother and I were okay. My nephew brought us some flashlights and bottled water. 
Last night he brought us something to eat from MacDonals. The temprature got down
in the low 50's last night! No heat, just blankets! Power was finally restored around 
1 pm today. Comcast restored the cable and internet about four hours later. 
I saw trees bending in the wind til they snapped. I knew right away that it was a tornado. 

Funny thing, they do the test of the emergency broadcast signal sevral times
a day. Cut right in the middle of a program to run the test! They say it's a test 
and if it had been an actual emergency we would be notified. A tornado
comes crashing through........NOTHING!

I was in the middle of rearringing my room when it hit. I tried to do the best
I could by flashlight and what I could during the day but I'm not able to go
like I use to. Just about done. Just have to finish up my desk.


----------



## stick

Glad you are ok there Goblin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, Goblin, that was a near miss

Today is International Jugglers Day. That's one of those skills that may not have much practical use outside of the circus, but would be cool to actually master.


----------



## Hairazor

How scarry Goblin, glad you are OK


----------



## Hairazor

I woke up to rolling thunder and SNOW. Enough snow that the schools are closed and low and behold they are closing the Library for the day. I have worked at the Library for just short of 18 years and until this year I can only remember it being closed maybe a half dozen times due to weather. This year, 3.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hairazor said:


> Looks spooky, that's for sure DarkA


It is an amazing show and completely improvised. I didn't know if I was going to like it, but Mike Gin who is one of the players talked me into it and I don't regret it for a second! 


RoxyBlue said:


> ^That was shot in a wonderfully creepy location.





scareme said:


> Thanks for sharing DA. I recognize it. That was base housing when we lived in Michigan.


I had to laugh at that!


----------



## scareme

Gobby-1) sounds scary. Do you have a basement? 2) Get someone to help you move that furniture. There must some high school boys that could use a few bucks. 

Hairazor, Our schools just went back after a 2 week teacher walk out. The kids will have to go a few weeks into the summer to make up time. It really makes me mad. OK teachers are the second lowest paid in the country and they shouldn't have to resort to this to get heard. Most teachers I know have to work a part time job to make a go of it. And so many use their own money to help out students. My idea is that the state government laws makers make the same salaries as teachers. Things would change really fast then. I'm finished. I'll climb down from my soapbox now.


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, it is so sad teachers need to resort to walkouts to draw attention to short comings. I remember about 30ish years ago when our Governor was pushing for gambling in Iowa. He said with the revenue it would raise our schools would never want for anything. I am still waiting for that to kick in!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's going to get up to the 60s this weekend. Dare we hope this is an actual sign of spring awakening?


----------



## spinwitch

I wish we could throw all of our temperatures in a pot and share out an average. Mid-80's is more than I want in April.


----------



## scareme

Hairazor said:


> Scareme, it is so sad teachers need to resort to walkouts to draw attention to short comings. I remember about 30ish years ago when our Governor was pushing for gambling in Iowa. He said with the revenue it would raise our schools would never want for anything. I am still waiting for that to kick in!!!!


We got that same story too. With the same results.

I thought this was interesting, considering today is 420

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...the-u-s/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.248645904c7f


----------



## Goblin

spinwitch said:


> I wish we could throw all of our temperatures in a pot and share out an average. Mid-80's is more than I want in April.


Our temperatures was in the 80's a day or two then dropped in the 60's. Next thing we knew we had a tornado!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Little more yard work done this weekend. Spooky1 put fresh mulch around two of our Japanese maples and I added soil and mulch to the raised beds around the patio. We're going to have to look at getting some shade plants for those beds since the big maple in our yard is doing a great job of filtering out sunlight there in the summer.

We also picked up some stone and crushed gravel (aka "rock dust" - nothing gets wasted at the local stone yard:jol so Spooky1 can expand a bed around one of the trees and I can start redoing the flagstone path from our patio to the back gate.


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's been snowing today. YEA!!!


----------



## spinwitch

I got my prop challenge in!! Except that I haven't checked to see if I have enough posts yet--if not, I'll have to get chatty.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Yay!


----------



## Hairazor

Today is my oldest grandson's 16th birthday, oh my


----------



## spinwitch

I know that the rest of the country is having extreme weather while I'm enjoying lovely spring weather--but I am getting DAMNED TIRED of picking off ticks several times a day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Abby sometimes picks up ticks in December in our area. They have no respect for proper tick season:googly:


----------



## spinwitch

Yay! Now that The Watcher is finished, the husband unit and I finished repairing the bedroom ceiling today. It's a double yay, because I made the new panels and they've been sitting on my worktable. Now I have my worktable back. Must think of the next project. Actually, it's to build a new bookcase for the den. We just ditched the old cheap Walmart TV stand and got a new one. I don't know if Bob called my bluff or I called his, or neither one of us was willing to back down--but instead of a "normal" TV stand we got a big roll-around tool chest. It's the right height, has tons of storage, and even has a built-in power strip with USB ports.


----------



## Hairazor

I like the rolling tool chest idea ^


----------



## spinwitch

It really works. We're going to build the bookcase with black pipe, so we'll be getting an industrial vibe going.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I think the tool chest thing is a great idea. You can't have too much storage.

Speaking of nature, I spotted a crow in the yard this morning dining on a baby bunny while another crow watched from a respectful distance. I suspect it was one of the babies from the nest Abby found


----------



## spinwitch

Eeew! I know it's nature and all that, but some things I just don't wanna watch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Especially right after breakfast


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> We also picked up some stone and crushed gravel (aka "rock dust" - nothing gets wasted at the local stone yard:jol so Spooky1 can expand a bed around one of the trees and I can start redoing the flagstone path from our patio to the back gate.


Wish the crushed stone came in smaller bags, I'm getting too old to lug 80lbs bags around. Not good for my back. But it's much better than crappy stuff they have at Home Depot.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

~waves~ 

Attempting to get my post count up for the contest (I'm being stupid optimistic that I'll be able to both this, regular life stuff and build a prop from scratch in less than 3 days).

I just finished repairing some holes in one of our bathroom ceilings. Never done it before but all the handyman quotes were for hundreds of dollars and I did it for less than $25 and a few hours of labor. I now feel confident enough to attempt to repair a few other small repairs around the house going to repaint two whole rooms due to water leaks. Not related to the bathroom stuff - hurricane damage to roof from a few years ago that are purely cosmetic now and just now getting around to picking out paint and feeling up to tackling.

Been a crazy year so far for me, but think I'm starting to get a handle on things.


----------



## Goblin

It's been two weeks since the tornado.
I still see them hauling away trees. A few people had their homes completely
destroyed. There were a few deaths too. We had a thunderstorm the other night.
A lot of them were afraid it might be another tornado. We don't uually have many
thunderstorms around here till at lest June. My nephew brought us several mini-
flashlights. He paid a dollar for them at Walmart. I seen them at Lowes for 4.97
each!

My brother and I are getting to old to use a push mower anymore. We've been
trying to get a riding mower. Home Depot offered me a credit line, so I applied for
it. Started online, then the phone, had to go to the store to completer it. I had to
show them a picture ID and another credit card. She asked me what credit limit I
wanted? I replied "Whatever I can get!" She was on the phone and told them, "Ok,
I'll tell him." I thought "Here comes the big turn down." She told me "You have a
8,000 dollar credit limit!" Geez I was expecting 500 at the most! They gave me a
25.00 off first purchase coupon as a new customer.

Guess who's getting a riding mower!

Got some sad news Friday. B& D, the comic shop I get my comics is closing in June. 
Jen, the lady that runs it is gonna retire. Her husband passed away in 2015 and her 
son is working two jobs and can't take care of it. She said they have two people
interested in buying the shop but nothing definite. The nearest shop is Acme Comics
in Greensboro which is an hour drive. MY brother says we can go there then eat
dinner while we're in Greensboro, or do the grocery shopping. They have a Harris Teeter
and Krogers, as well as Food Lion and Walmart Everything in one area! We don't have
a Harris Teeter and Kroger's either anymore. We'll see when June gets here. Keep your
fingers crossed.

Toys-R-Us is closing too. Many a Christmas season and kid's birthdays I shopped in there!
It'll be missed.


----------



## scareme

spinwitch said:


> It really works. We're going to build the bookcase with black pipe, so we'll be getting an industrial vibe going.


I've seen more industrial designs lately. Do you ever watch Salvage Dawgs? I like seeing them rescue. And a lot of their reuse is industrial.



RoxyBlue said:


> ^I think the tool chest thing is a great idea. You can't have too much storage.
> 
> Speaking of nature, I spotted a crow in the yard this morning dining on a baby bunny while another crow watched from a respectful distance. I suspect it was one of the babies from the nest Abby found


No, not Abby's bunny. 

Gobby, I'm glad to hear you are safe. I have a feeling there will be a lot of bad weather this spring. It's been such a crazy one so far. I love that you have a riding mower. I know most people ask what kind, but wouldn't know if you told me. What color did you get? When I picture you in my mind, mowing, I want to get the color right. Although if you told me yellow and green I would know it was John Deere. My Daddy worked there 40 years so I know the color. And it looks like you'll be Krogering. I haven't done that since I lived in Texas. Do you remember when the Judds won their Grammy and mentioned Krogering in their speech?


----------



## spinwitch

scareme said:


> I've seen more industrial designs lately. Do you ever watch Salvage Dawgs? I like seeing them rescue. And a lot of their reuse is industrial.
> 
> Really like that show. Sometimes I get the feeling that my style is a bit, well, eclectic. Recently when we had the roof repaired the guy came into the house to fill out the paperwork, looked around, and said "man, I love this. I love shows like American Pickers and Antique Roadshow too'


----------



## Hairazor

Yay on the riding mower Goblin


----------



## Goblin

I haven't got a riding mower yet. Waiting for them to send me my card. Piggily
Wiggily is having a raffle to win a riding mower. They draw for it JUne 12th. I
have been putting entries in the box each week Maybe I'll win one and won't 
have to buy one. Yeah.................right!


----------



## stick

Hoping you win the riding lawn mower Goblin.


----------



## spinwitch

I had some clay left over after making The Watcher--and the husband unit pointed out that the clay oven we built years ago could use some refurbishing. So I spent time today slathering it.

I am *so* in need of a manicure1


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's going to be summer here for a few days, then go back to spring weather. We took advantage of the moderate temps this weekend to redo the flagstone path from our patio to the gate (under Abby's close supervision), pick up some vegetable garden plants (cherry tomato, jalapeno, and strawberry), plant an astilbe in an ever-shadier part of the yard, and redo the bed around an ever-expanding weeping Japanese maple.

And yes, garden work, like clay work, is hard on the hands:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

These ladies have some mad skills - check out the driftwood horse statues:

http://www.yesemails.com/animals/woodenhorses/

And for some reason, this shot made me think of Goblin


----------



## Hairazor

Totally cool horses ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

They're beautiful, aren't they?

Going to be 90 degrees today. I can see the little waves of heat coming off the top of my car now that they cut down the shade tree that used to be at our end of the parking lot.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sounds nice Roxy!
Rain and snow here. Mostly rain.


----------



## Spooky1

Too hot. Haven’t had much Spring like weather. Feels like July this week.


----------



## spinwitch

The horses are stunning. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It always feels lonesome to be the last person to leave work on a Friday afternoon. It's as if I have no life.....


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> It always feels lonesome to be the last person to leave work on a Friday afternoon. It's as if I have no life.....


:jol:^That's every day for me, the last to leave....but if it is Friday I don't really mind. It's Monday that makes me sad. Those horses are so beautiful, they are great artists to take scrap wood and create such lifelike horses.


----------



## Hairazor

naked gardening


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Naked gardening - now THAT’S scary

Having fun (NOT) with Outlook on my laptop. A few days ago it stopped receiving emails. I can send emails, I can send and receive emails through my ipad with the same account, and I can send and receive through the AOL site with the same account. Searches on line show a lot of folks have had the same experience in recent years, but no one seems to have an answer as to what causes it or how to fix it. Very frustrating.


----------



## Goblin

My brother and i went to Walmart Friday. He was checking his sales receipt to
find out why they charged him over a hundred dollars for no more than what he
got. He found they charged him 89.00 for the drinks he bought. 89.00 for 4
twelve packs? Come to find out they rang up 44 instead of 4! I had him gather
up what he bought along with the receipt and confront them about it. They
admitted their mistake and returned what they had overcharged him.

I was scared Friday for the first time since i had the stroke. When I was in Walmart
I completely forgot I had prescriptions to pick up! When I went out in the parking 
lot I couldn't remember where we parked the van. The fact there was so many 
silver vans didn't help any. Finally I remembered we turned at a line of riding mowers 
and parked at the on the right side at the end of the drive. I started from the mowers
and found the van. One thing that threw me off was we usually park in the handicapped 
parking but there was none available. Haven't had any problems since. If I do, it'll be 
time to see the doctor again.

Seen a movie I haven't seen in a while. Remember Splash with Tom Hanks,
Darryl Hannah, and John Candy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shoot, Goblin, I've never had a stroke and I've forgotten where I parked the car a number of times Or set down the car keys for a moment and then can't remember where I put them. And there's always the "I should move this item to a place that makes more sense and now I can't remember where the more sensible place is" syndrome. That's often a symptom of having too many distractions or things on your mind, which causes you to lose focus.


----------



## Hairazor

^ So so true!!


----------



## Goblin

I never had any memory problems before the stroke. I can remember things I did when I was 5years old......and I'll be 68 in October! There are 13 signs of
a stroke. Number ten is memory loss. Besides my balance and co-ordination they tested my short term memory every day. As long as it doesn't keep on 
happening, which it hasn't. I will have nothing to worry about. If it does, I will call my stroke doctor and talk to her about it.

On a lighter note......my Home depot card came today. As soon as he gets back
from taking my sister from dialysis my brother and I are gonna go get a riding
mower. My sister keeps trying to take credit for my getting 8,000 credit. Hate to
burst her bubble, but my father cosigned for me when I was 25. I've financed 6
cars on my own after that with no help, plus several loans. Her name was never
brought up in the interview. But.....if what she says is true, why did they give
her just 500 and me 8000? 

My vacation plans fizzled out so I'm gonna get me a new hardrive. As soon as I
reach 600.00 I will use it and my Walmart card to get the one I seen at Walmart.
I should have what I need by June.

My neighbor was cleaning up his damage from the tornado Saturday.

If I ever win a big lottery I'm gonna buy stock in Disney. Their movies are
making billions and they have two more movies coming out in May and July.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I miss the tree that used to be in the parking lot area before it was cut down. Now when I get into my car, it's HOT!


----------



## Hairazor

Just booked my flight to New Orleans for Halloween. Room all booked. Guess I'm gonna do it!!


----------



## stick

Great have fun Hairazor in New Orleans.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Saw this definition on line: "Mephobia - fear of becoming so awesome that the human race can't handle it and everyone dies".:googly:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

That's why I stay inside, mostly.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Doc, glad to see you back here even if your total awesomeness could put us in danger of expiring:jol:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Hey Roxy

I’m still floating around out here. It’s been a hard year, and I don’t have much to say ... been doing freelance work. If things go well it may go full time. Been planning and working on my props and costume for this year ... think Creepy Tiki.


----------



## scareme

Hairazor said:


> Just booked my flight to New Orleans for Halloween. Room all booked. Guess I'm gonna do it!!


Hot diggity dog. I'm so jealous of you. Are your daughters going with you again? Did you get a hotel or an Airbnb? We did the b&b and were lucky enough to get a small apartment in Up town, just four blocks from the garden district and six blocks from the trolley line. I have some hints for you. When you ride the trolley, sit next to the window. That way when the man drops his suitcase on someone's foot and then falls on it, it won't be your foot that gets broken. Sixteen hours into your vacation. And when you go to take the St Louis Cemetery tour, don't fall into the bushes in the church courtyard. They frown on you bleeding on the graves. If you didn't get to see Magazine Street when you were there last time check it out. And get some raw oysters at Casamento's, 4330 Magazine St., The guy there shucks oysters at about 1 per second. Stand and watch him for awhile. I envy you. Now I want to go back for Halloween. Take me with you?


----------



## Headless

:googly::googly::googly::googly::googly:

Yep - that sums up the 48 days I've been missing from the forum.

Mum still hasn't moved into her unit - that's another 2 1/2 months and counting. Waiting for curtains to be installed but they must have gone to another country to buy the material to make them...... 

In the meantime still no shed cleaned out to start working on any props and by the look of how much stuff is in there it may never give up enough space for working on anything. Gosh I miss my big shed from the old place.

We are however still relatively sane and enjoying other aspects of our new home so it's not all bad.

I have a bit of reading to catch up on I see........


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme, thanks for the tips. I have done trolley and cemetery but without your evenfulness. I did not do Magazine St. but it is on my list this year. And if you want to join me there just let me know.

Good to hear from you Headless and hear of your progress with your move. I have been in my house for over 30 years and there are still some boxes in the basement I have not opened since the move-yikes!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I went on line this morning to check the status of licensing for a couple of our guys who have been reminded numerous times to get them renewed. When I saw they were still listed as expired, I must have gone into mad Mom mode, because even my boss was talking quietly around me:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

I feel so bad for ZF's loss of Boris :crykin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I saw that on Facebook He loved that cat.


----------



## spinwitch

i didn't know about ZF's cat. It's devastating to lose a fur friend (must go hug mine)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hoping for a quiet day at the office today so I can get my head around some updated state regulations that impact some of our clients - always a joy to read official proclamations:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

I have never had to pull a tick off of myself before. Thanks Connecticut.


----------



## Goblin

The new riding mower arrives Monday. I ordered it online to get free shipping.
As to the color, it's black. It cost 1099, but with the 25.00 off coupon they 
gave me it was 1074.

Getting hot around here. We've had to run fans the past two days.


----------



## Headless

Mothers Day here in Aussie and so it was a really neat surprise to have a visit from daughter and granddaughter. That child is growing so fast and has some spunk about her. And I scored a cute new coffee cup for being the worlds best Nanna, plus some flowers and my favourite chocolate (Cadbury Pineapple...... yum)


----------



## Copchick

Happy Mother's Day to all the human and pet moms here! 

HR - I am so jealous for your trip to N.O. for Halloween. I'm sure you're going to have a fantastic time. Take lots of pics.

So, I am all moved into the new house, had my knee surgery and have 4 weeks and 4 days until I am allowed to put weight on it. My injury had fallen under worker's comp and let me tell you, I can't give the WC company enough praise. Being that I can't drive, they have made transportation arrangements for all of my PT and Dr. appointments. I have become very reliant on Mom to cook, clean and basically be my gopher. She has been such a life saver. So I've been sitting here creating my wish list and planning for my new haunt display. (The new house is a corner lot with a huge side porch and front yard!) I've been watching Unhinged Productions on YouTube and really want to try my hand at mache, Jay has some really good tips and ideas. I think I can apply his techniques to repair my poor old latex props that have severe cracks or are falling apart. Looking forward to trying that. Remember that "gargantuan spider" that Home Depot had last year? I got it a couple weeks ago. Haven't even taken it out of the box yet, but it's 9 feet wide. I plan on putting my own touches on it like adding hair and probably some dry brushing. Can't wait to put it together! The word around the neighborhood is everyone competes with each other for Christmas. I plan on blowing them away for Halloween. Hopefully I'll start a fire for some friendly Halloween competition.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> I have never had to pull a tick off of myself before. Thanks Connecticut.


Spooky1 is my go-to guy for removing ticks (primarily from our pets over the years). He's quite adept at it

Copchick, sounds as if you have a fantastic space for setting up a haunt. One of our neighbors has a wrap-around porch and it cries out for decorating at Halloween.


----------



## Goblin

The riding mower came yesteday. My bother and I had a hard time getting
itout of the shipping crate. Had to take it completely apart. Got some scrap 
lumber out of it and large sheets of cardboard.

Been in the 90' here. We've ran the air conditioner the past two days.

I looked up from the comput3r this afternoon and a squirrel was looking in 
the window at me!

I guess it's time to release the flying monkeys again! They haven't been fed 
yet so hide your doughnuts!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

May 17 is Pack Rat Day, aka "Borderline Obsessive Hoarder Day" I'm guessing most prop builders are pack rats 'cause you never know when something might be perfect for a prop.


----------



## scareme

I think I qualify as a hoarder. At least Rick thinks I am. I watch the Hoarders show. I consider it my therapy. I think It's working. When something comes packed in styrofoam, I used to think I could use this. Now I think, that's what those hoarders would say, and throw it out. Then I probably need it a week later and have to buy some.


----------



## spinwitch

It's a fine line between "hoarder" and "having a stash.' My general rule is if I know what I have, know where it is, and can get to it--it's a stash. I've got an *amazing* amount of stuff in my workroom but it all fits that above criteria so it's my stash.

It took awhile to get there. I think the most frustrating is when you want something, and know more-or-less where it is, but realize you have to move a lot of stuff to get it. That's when I know it's time to curate the collection (again).

I've just finished two major projects (the clay Watcher and a Windigo helm (which I'll post in a couple of days--it's almost done) so it's time for a major cleanup again)


----------



## Copchick

Ha! My name is Tina and I am a hoarder. Well, a Halloween prop 'n stuff, décor hoarder is more like it.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh my gosh, I just saw this now need to start saving: Winter Dragon


----------



## Copchick

^ Whoa, very cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dragons Rule! I'd love one, but since I've spent all day trying to put out fires, I don't think I need something that can start fires:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Got a riding mower and it won' stop raining long enough to use it.........and it's all
Roxy's fault! Her neighbors reported she's doing unauthorized rain dances again!

I learned her Indian name is Pochantas Makumrain


----------



## RoxyBlue

This one's for you, Goblin:


----------



## Copchick

So it's all Roxy's fault? Smh... Girl you know what happens when you tip the wine bottle. 

Yes Goblin, lol that should be my name. Hey why don't you take that new mower out for a spin on the interstate and come cut my grass? It could use a trim.


----------



## Hairazor

Well, Goblin, you could do that ^, take a page from "The Straight Story" where Mr. Straight rode his mower across a distance to visit his brother. He came through my town.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It’s humid out. Not my favorite type of weather.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I know what you mean, Roxy. I hate it when humans are out, too. Oh ... wait ... I see what I ... nevermind.


----------



## Hairazor

I got in my car to run to the store, 100 degrees, Dang Baby, it's HOT!!


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> I got in my car to run to the store, 100 degrees, Dang Baby, it's HOT!!


Why did you get in your car then ran to the store? Why didn't you just drive the car? You could've turned on the air conditioner.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Dr. Maniaco said:


> I know what you mean, Roxy. I hate it when humans are out, too. Oh ... wait ... I see what I ... nevermind.


:jol: I feel ya Dr.M!:googly:

too peopley by Jana Pumpkin5, on Flickr


----------



## duxallinarow

*It's not too "Peopley" out there ...*

... it's too "normally" out there.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Okay, so here I go bragging just a bit. My friend who is a wonderful classically trained chef decided to host a good old fashioned "Pie Social" where people come, bring a home made pie and have pie, beverages and fun conversation.
pie social2 by Jana Pumpkin5, on Flickr

Joanie threw a twist in by having three elderly ladies act as "judges" and have a prize for the best pies, one sweet, one savory. I made Milk Bar's famous "Crack Pie" and decided to add a nerd twist and name my pie.
pie social1 by Jana Pumpkin5, on Flickr

When I was assigned my number, I thought things were looking oddly in my favor.....
pie social by Jana Pumpkin5, on Flickr

When the votes were tallied, my Crack Pie won the day! Yay for Christina Tosi's genius recipe! People were actually fighting over the pie....it was crazy! It was all I could do to swing my ego inflated head into the car for the ride home. You know, whoever said winning isn't everything obviously hasn't won very much.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay P5, way to Pi


----------



## Hairazor

honor the brave


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doc M, you are such a hoot:jol:

Way to go, Pumpkin Pie Nerd Girl!:googly:

And it’s still too humid out, with or without humans.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## spinwitch

new season coming!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I think it's their last season as well.

Had a lovely visit with my mom in Ohio over the holiday weekend. We made a side trip to Columbus on Saturday to attend the Midwest Haunters Convention - got to see our haunt buddies Highbury and kprimm while we were there. Spooky1 did his part to boost the economy - bought a zombie prop head and hands for a new yard prop, and picked up some Spider Hill Prop Works PVC connectors.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hairazor

I took a basket weaving class with a friend a few weeks ago. Here are 3 pics of the egg basket I made

basket 5

basket 4

basket 3


----------



## Hauntiholik

nice!!


----------



## spinwitch

Very nice indeed! Basket weaving is something I haven't tried yet--but will if I ever find a class (just took a two day tapestry weaving class--enough to let me know that I probably won't get into tapestry weaving...)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautifully done, Hairazor! Now all you need to do is make a corpsed farmer to hold the eggs in the basket


----------



## Spooky1

Nice basket, but don’t put all your eggs in just the one.


----------



## Death's Door

Good Job on the basket!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We saw our first hummingbird of the season this morning. Spooky1 put out a new feeder within sight of our kitchen window a few days ago. Good timing since the cardinal plants they love aren't up and blooming yet.


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks everyone for the nice comments on the basket, it was fun making it.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Jan, your basket is lovely! Great weaving skills there, my dear!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gonna be a busy weekend - three performances (playing in a pit orchestra), a light & sound equipment training session at another theater, church service, and acting as chauffeur for Spooky1 while he gets his car radio fixed. I'm also supposed to go to a cast party, but I may just make that a drive-by short visit so I can go home and crash


----------



## stick

Good luck in you many adventures this weekend Roxy.


----------



## Headless

Oh dear - AWOL again...... Finally got our garage sale out of the way - took over $1600 and got rid of probably 2/3 of the stuff we had for sale, the rest went to the Salvation Army. Don't get me started on my mother's involvement (or non involvement as it were). Took me hours and a few late nights getting it set up but it's done and in the process she has finally moved into her unit so we have the house to ourselves again (only took 3.5 months) and have finally been able to start unpacking the rest of the boxes we had sitting in various locations around the house. At almost 57 - living with my mum again is not the most pleasant experience I've had since I moved out of home 36 years ago.............


----------



## Hairazor

Glad for your progress ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor said:


> Thanks P5, it was fun to make
> 
> Does anyone else have this issue---in Fun and Games, the Word Association thread shows my last post a week ago and not any since although I know others have posted as it says who posted last and it isn't me. Why are the new posts not showing up? No problem in any of the other threads.


That might explain why one of my word associations made no sense. It appears to be okay at the moment.


----------



## Hairazor

It has all popped in now for whatever reason ^


----------



## Hauntiholik

Aliens. Blame it on interstellar aliens.


----------



## Hairazor

Fer sure ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Or forum gremlins. They're wicked and evil that way:jol:

First weekend of performances went well. Three more shows to go, then a brief spell of relaxation until rehearsals start again in August for our fall show.

Had time today to do a little weeding in the yard, with Abby acting as supervisor. My jeans now have muddy paw prints where she stepped onto my leg as I was kneeling. Guess she wanted to make sure I knew she was watching me


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## Goblin

Another snake has gotten in the house. I haven't seen it, but My brother seen it
going downstairs to the basement. Looked around down there but couldn't find it. I hope it found it's way back out the same way it came in.

June 8th made it 48 years since I graduated! Our last class reunion was in 2015. Know what makes you feel old? Finding out that 20 of your friends and
fellow classmates have passed on, especially one of your best friends.

Don't be mad at my gremlins...….they're don't men any harm. :devil:

Mu ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I knew you were at the root of the problems here, ya trouble maker!:googly:

I miss Calvin & Hobbes.


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> ^I knew you were at the root of the problems here, ya trouble maker!:googly:


I said it before and i'll say it again...&#8230;..
Muhahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You are nothing if not dependable:googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide

My "netbook sucks.... had to buy it in a crunch and guess what... no wonder why it cost $250... POS!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Rox, I miss Calvin and Hobbes too but, at the same time, I am glad that Watterson did not license or merchandise the comic. And, I'm glad that he realized when to quit. I love the final panel.


----------



## Hairazor

Calvin and Hobbes is my all time favorite


----------



## Hairazor

*Happy Father's Day to all you Dads out there*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Abby wanting to come back inside the house after being outside for five minutes is a sure sign that it's way too hot and muggy:googly:

On the plus side, our tomato plants are thriving.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lots of hail yesterday. Luckily we only got pea sized hail instead of the much larger golf ball sized hail that was was north of us.


----------



## Hairazor

Such wonky weather this year


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's officially summer today


----------



## RoxyBlue

And it's officially raining here today:jol:


----------



## Headless

It's freezing here. I'll be very happy to be heading off on an extended vacation in about 3 weeks time. 10 weeks off work for some much needed R&R.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Working on a batch of 15 bean soup. It's a good two day process, but I'll be set for hearty soup lunches for a good two weeks when it's done

Also bean related, my grandmother made the best baked beans from scratch, also a two day process. One of her sisters had a knack for showing up around dinner time when they were ready to eat. I don't think my grandmother ever told her when she was making a batch; she just seemed to know:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

^^^^ I bet they were wonderful!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^The baked beans were fabulous. My grandmother would throw a chunk of salt pork into the pot when they were cooking (which my aunt always wanted after the beans were done - no worries about saturated fat in those days:googly. I've never had better baked beans anywhere.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> .............
> Also bean related, my grandmother made the best baked beans from scratch, also a two day process. One of her sisters had a knack for showing up around dinner time when they were ready to eat. I don't think my grandmother ever told her when she was making a batch; she just seemed to know:jol:


She must have "bean" psychic Roxy............


----------



## Hairazor

^ Ahahahaha


----------



## RoxyBlue

^^Ow ow OW!!!:googly:


----------



## stick

Nothing better than some home cooked baked beans.


----------



## RoxyBlue

June 28 is International Body Piercing Day. Somehow the thought of paying someone to punch holes in me was never appealing:googly:


----------



## stick

True I do that by mistake all the time Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 scored about $60 worth of two-inch foamboard at work today, free for the taking. I see tombstones or a mini crypt in our future:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

^ Score


----------



## Headless

Nice pickup!

I had a nice surprise yesterday, daughter and granddaughter decided to come down to visit and stayed the night while her hubby was at a work function. So nice to spend some quality time with them. That baby is growing so much and a real little person now as she is communicating so well. But I must admit it was so nice to know my big girl was under our roof for a night. I miss her so much these days.

Just 2 weeks until we head off on our 10 week trip away in the caravan. It can't come soon enough. The weather here is so cold. I'm definitely up for some sunshine.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I decided to go camping, boating, and fishing for my b-day. I didn't catch any fish but I did catch a speedboat. It was too small so I threw it back.


----------



## Hairazor

^ heehee


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 scored about $60 worth of two-inch foamboard at work today, free for the taking. I see tombstones or a mini crypt in our future:jol:


Checked and it's actually 3" foam board. Pallet sized delivery at work that used the foam as insulation, I quickly laid claim to it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> I decided to go camping, boating, and fishing for my b-day. I didn't catch any fish but I did catch a speedboat. It was too small so I threw it back.


Hey, you could have put it in the bathtub and let it grow to legal size:googly:

Tried logging on here yesterday through my ipad and got the message about no match for the user name and password. Logged on through my laptop today with the exact same credentials and poof! - here I am. Something must hate ipads....


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hairazor

True that ^


----------



## Hairazor

Have a Happy and safe 4th everybody

flag starburst


----------



## Goblin

Happy Fourth of July everyone!

I watched 1776. I watch it every year on the Fourth. Now I am watching an
old scifi movie. "It! The terror from beyond space!"


If we can have Christmas in July I think we should have Halloween in August!
It would be solely for the adults. We get to dress up in costumes and go out
trick-or-treating like we did as kids and get candy.


Oh yeah…...Hope you like he red, white, and blue glitter!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^It is WAY too hot in the summer to put on a costume, plus all the good candy would be melted by the time you got home:googly:

Started working on a tombstone yesterday. We had an old cheap foam skull cross that I'm attaching to a foam insulation board backing. Right now I'm in the "cut the shapes and get them glued" stage. Haven't thought of a color scheme yet, but that will come in time. Most of our stones are gray, so I like throwing in a variation.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Way to go Roxy! I thought about working on props but it was too hot.


----------



## Hairazor

Roxy says: _It is WAY too hot in the summer to put on a costume, plus all the good candy would be melted by the time you got home_

Don't adults Trick or Treat for drinks?

And Goblin, thanks, I can't get the glitter out of my hair


----------



## RoxyBlue

Quiet day here at work - too quiet......like the quiet before the storm...:googly:

And actually, I think our area is going to see some weather action today or tomorrow. Something is brewing off the east coast.


----------



## Hairazor

My niece was getting rid of things when she moved and sent me this mask:

wolf mask


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^ Very cool mask! That would make a sweet prop!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Finally! We got some rain! Yay! We need way more, but the whole beggars/choosers thing, you know. Got a break from the 90 degree weather too, it was in the 80's yesterday and today and now predicted for Monday. It's a nice break from the close to 100 degree days and all the humidity. We went to the new farmer's market yesterday and I came back with 72 ears of fresh corn.....WTH? Spent the remainder of the day shucking corn, cleaning corn, blanching corn, cutting it off the cobbs and then sealing it up in freezer bags. Having a few ears roasted for dinner with chili-lime salt and butter. I am also making Mexican street corn salad, which is one of my all time favorite fresh corn dishes. https://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=42965


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor said:


> My niece was getting rid of things when she moved and sent me this mask:
> 
> wolf mask


What big eyes you have, grandma!:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Apparently we're once again providing a buffet in our front yard for the local deer. We haven't had any issues for a few years, but a couple days ago, one or more deer came through the front yard and ate the flowers off our African lilies, the cardinal plant, some of the daylilies, and the hostas. They did not touch the marigolds - guess those smell too strong for them


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oh,I love that mask!


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> Apparently we're once again providing a buffet in our front yard for the local deer. We haven't had any issues for a few years, but a couple days ago, one or more deer came through the front yard and ate the flowers off our African lilies, the cardinal plant, some of the daylilies, and the hostas. They did not touch the marigolds - guess those smell too strong for them


:undecidekin:We had deer last year and they ate all of my impatiens and potato vine and portulaca and petunias... After replanting once I just gave up. This year I didn't plant in the front beds for fear of the voracious deer appetites. 

We caught them on camera and it was a mama deer and her baby...I started leaving Bibb lettuce out for them where my flowers once were. They haven't shown up this year though, maybe they followed Stoney Creek to greener pastures. (I hope safe and people-free greener pastures.)


----------



## Goblin

For the first time since I had the stroke I can drink liquids without using a straw!

the immodium seems to got my irritable bowel syndrome under control. Just minor
flareups now and then. I believe the stuff they had me use to thicken liquids after the
stroke is what triggered it to begin with.

Haven't seen many deer since the hot weather began. In the cooler months I would see as many as 8 standing out in the front yard. Now and then I'd see a fox.

My bedroom window leaks like a sieve during heavy rains since the tornado. gonna try using flex seal to stop it.

A young couple bought the comic shop at the last minute. I met them. Nice couple.
Everything will continue as usual.

You're probably expecting me to drop glitter on you. But I won't! I won't! I won't!

The %#@&^@ I will!


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin says: _You're probably expecting me to drop glitter on you. But I won't! I won't! I won't!_

But I bet it's a struggle


----------



## Hauntiholik

Nothing like coming to this site and having a HUGE Amazon Prime add in my face so I can't log in without interacting with the ad.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I may have to start carrying silly string to counteract Goblin's glitter bombs....


----------



## Hairazor

Then we would have glittery silly string


----------



## stick

Hauntiholik said:


> Nothing like coming to this site and having a HUGE Amazon Prime add in my face so I can't log in without interacting with the ad.


I agree with you that sucks, I rather get hit with one of Goblin's glitter bombs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 18 is National Caviar Day and National Hot Dog Day. Put caviar on your dog and you'll have covered both holidays:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

I love hot dogs and that is what we are having tonight with baked beans and sauerkraut for dindin. There will be no glitter in the bombs going off tonight at the homestead! hehehhe :zombie:

I like the caviar that the sushi restaurants serve but the stuff in the can in the food stores is too salty.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Put caviar on your dog and you'll have covered both holidays:googly:


Could be good but I'm not willing to experiment like that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Mwahaha! It would probably be like this:






(love Tom Hanks)


----------



## Goblin

Ever wondered what happens when you throw glue and 200 pounds of rainbow glitter in front of a big wind fan?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Make sure you stand directly in front of the fan when you do that so you can give us a detailed eyewitness account of the results


----------



## Goblin

Do you ever get those days where it seems everything that can go wrong will
go wrong? Got a three page letter from the city/ They had inspected the house
and trailer and found a number of violations of the state building codes....
Got to replace all the gutters.
Got to replace the baseboard
Got to repair the shutters (Gonna remove them all together)
Removed the awnings
Had to remove a section of fence.
To do the house will run 3000-4000 plus materials. The contractor is famiy so
that is the family rate.

The trailer had too many violations to worry with. Since npbody lives in it we
decided to get rid of it all together! 

On top of that they only gave us 30 days to take care of everything or we're 
fined first 600 then 3000. Then they do the repairs and we pay for it! After that
they take a lean against the house!

Doing the house first. Old baeboard's been removed and the gutters. Have to
put the new stuff up now. The awnings are gone. Not gonna put any new ones up.


Not sure if this is from the tornado or someone wants our property.....Not
gonna get it. We've had it for 60 years. They thought we would roll over and play dead! 
Unfortunately for them, we are a big family and everybody's
pulled together to fight to keep the house. We beat them to
the punch and took care of the yard. My niece's husband has
a construction crew to do the work. He's already done half of 
it and he just started Monday!

Looking for someone to demolish the trailer and get rid of it. The siding on
it is aluminum. They can have that plus all wood and metal. There was a full
size regulation pool table in it that my brother bought from Sears for 200.
Got no place to put it so he gave it to one of the helpers, along with all the
accessories and the cover. He gave him a black velvet "poker dogs" rug he bought too.


As they say,,,,,,when it rains it pours!


----------



## stick

Goblin glad to are able to get the work done in the time needed. I hope this will keep the city off your back for another 60 years.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, it stopped raining for a few minutes!


----------



## Hairazor

Bummer Goblin, but nice that family can do most of the work


----------



## Spooky1

Goblin, glad you have family to help out with the house.


----------



## Hairazor

I have been wanting to get my front steps painted all summer. So many things had to come together, not too hot or cold, no rain, not working one job or the other, no patrons coming, etc. Today was perfect in all ways, once the mail got here I was good to go and TADA it is done.


----------



## Hauntiholik

My rescued conure (Mae Mae) was put down yesterday. Her mouth cancer had spread too far. :crykin: :crykin: :crykin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor, we've had the same issue with wanting to reset the flagstones for the path we have going from our back patio to the shed. Mother Nature has been less than gracious about providing ideal weather for such a task, so it's looking more and more like a fall project.

Haunti, so sorry for your loss Losing a pet sucks.


----------



## stick

Hauntiholik sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hairazor

So so sorry about Mae Mae Hauntiholik, it's never easy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is National Girlfriends Day. I'll celebrate by having lunch with a lady I haven't seen for a while who used to be the organist at my church.


----------



## Spooky1

Haunti, sorry to hear about Mae Mae’s passing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Iced coffee and homemade granola bar - not bad for a mid-morning work snack.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks peeps. She has left a huge hole in my heart.


----------



## stick

They always do Hauntiholik.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know it's really hot when you spend five minutes outside watering the plants and come back in drenched in sweat.....


----------



## Hairazor

^Been a lot of that here this year and it is just the start of August---


----------



## RoxyBlue

Finished my tombstone and heading over to Showroom to post a thread


----------



## Goblin

Sorry about Mae Mae Haunti.

My brother-in-law, Doug went to the doctor about a lump in his neck. He has
cancer. Just how bad we won' t know till after the biopsy.
Found out the city wrote up a lot of people about their houses, not just us. 

They added stuff to the building codes....a lot of stuff that was ignored till now.
They'll regret it come November. 

The repairs to the house are going well. He's replaced the wood halfway around the house. 
We went to Home Depot yesterday and got everything he needs to finish the job. Ran 800.00...700 
with his military discount. Once he's done with the woodwork he's gonna put sidingon it. Once he's
done they're gonna put new gutters up. After that, new windows. The ones in my bedroom are 50
years old. Hard to open and close and one leaks since the tornado. We still have to tear down the
trailer and get rid of it. Getting a lot of volunteers but no action. Not gonna get much out of it moneywise
like they hope. Aluminum is just 65 cents a pound and scrap metal is 6.50 per a hundred...….200 pounds
of scrap metal would only net you 13.00!

The comic book shop was bought at the last minute at the end of June by a young couple. They got a loan
from the bank and bought it. Unfortunately, they couldn't order anything for July and would start up as usual 
come August. I had to go to a shop in Greensboro Saturaday and get the stuff for
July. Greensboro is a 35 minute drive. We got dinner from Steak and Shake. I bought my brother's dinner for 
driving me to Greensboro.

Watching one of my favorite movies, "Robin and the 7 Hoods."


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, sounds like you'll have darn near a new house. Amazes me they can tell you to do so much work or else


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear about your brother-in-law's diagnosis, Goblin. Cancer sucks.

As for the house, you may not be happy about having to fix it up, but look at it this way - by the time you're done, it will be good for another 50 years We have a homeowners association in our neighborhood which does drive-by inspections of properties and issues notifications when something needs fixing or is in violation of the covenants. People like to bitch about it, but if you want your property to keep its value, you keep it in repair. There's a small town near us that clearly does not have such a system, and there are at least three occupied properties I pass on my way to work that are falling into disrepair or have been in the process of getting fixed for literally years. They are what would otherwise be beautiful old homes and, every time I see them, I feel sad for the house but am glad I don't live next door to them.


----------



## Hairazor

Last Saturday I, along with my 2 daughters and one's fella, did an Escape Room. You got locked in 2 cells with a solid wall between and had to coordinate each other's clues to unlock the cells then go to the Warden's office to find who framed you and get their code to unlock the door, all in an hours time. We got everything but the code, so did not get out, boom! Had a good time anyway. We all put on a sad face for the pic except the fella who, as my daughter said, looks too smiley

escape room


----------



## RoxyBlue

^He's smiling because he had the code but kept it a secret, MWAHAHAHAHA!:googly:


----------



## Goblin

My nephew and a friend of his started tearing down the trailer. They had all
the siding off the front in no time at all. 
They also removed the doors and windows.

No work on the house today. He had to go have a catscan. He's been having
some promblems with his short term memory. He lost his billfold Sunday. I
know he had when we were at Home Depot. He thinks he left it on th bumper 
when they were loading the lumber.

Rumor has it this was all started by a man who wants either the house or the 
property, or both. They say he wants to build an apartment complex. He tried 
to get through back taxes, but everything was paid up. He figured we were on 
fixed income and couldn't afford the repairs and have to put it up for sale and
he'd buy it. Trouble is, we have a rich sister that paid for it and our niece's 
husband does construction work for a living. Or that we had a nephew with a lot
of friends to take the trailer apart and get rid of it. My brother and I helped his 
mother play Santa Claus for a number of years so now he taks care of us. To put 
it simply, he didn't know we have a big, closenit family that takes care of each 
other.

Hope that doesn't spoil his plans!

Befor I go, I have just one question...&#8230;&#8230;

"Which one of you gave me this cold?"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin said:


> Befor I go, I have just one question...&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> "Which one of you gave me this cold?"


It was Dexter:


----------



## Hairazor

_"Rumor has it this was all started by a man who wants either the house or the 
property, or both."_

A pox on him


----------



## Dan The Welder

Haven't been as active as I should have been, but there's been a lot going on. Graduated college, wildland firefighting, authored a couple books, lost my dearest feline friend and I'll be working with the conservation corps until October 26... but I'll be home for the holiday!


----------



## Hairazor

Wow ^ you have been busy. So sorry for your lost feline friend


----------



## RoxyBlue

Welcome back, Dan!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hi Dan!


----------



## Dan The Welder

How has everyone been?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^We've been way too warm, at least on the east coast

In other news, Midnight Syndicate is going to be back at Cedar Point in the fall with a new live show for HalloWeekends. Conveniently, my mom lives in Sandusky so we can combine a visit with her with a trip to the park:jol:

If you haven't been to Cedar Point for their Halloween-themed entertainment and displays, it's well worth the trip. I don't recommend going on a Saturday night because the park is packed and the lines tend to be very long, but if that adds to your idea of ambience, go for it


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Hauntiholik

I've signed up for unwanted/abandoned birds. I don't know if anything will come of it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO at the "true facts" video, Hairazor! I love bats.

Haunti, you have a great heart. If there's not a special place in heaven for people who care for unwanted animals, there should be.


----------



## Goblin

Bought my first Halloween stuff of 2018! Found an animated Grim Reaper 
candy bowl for ten dollars. When you push the button his eyes light up and he
leans over the bowl and says things like "Leave some candy for me" He says
something different each time. There were only two bowls, the Reaper and a 
witch. Since there was only the only the one I decided not to wait till Halloween 
and went on and bought it. I also got three figurines of dogs wearing costumes.
I look forward to getting more this year since the Van's paid off and I have more
money for the first time in 6 years!

 My niece's husband has finished replacing the wood on the house and has
started on the vinyl siding. Once that is done the gutters will be next, then the
windows. My nephew and his friends are having no problem taking the trailer
apart. Everything is rolling along nicely. Hope it makes the city happy.

 Now if I could just get rid of this cold. Never go out in the pouring rain then into
an air conditioned store!


----------



## stick

Goblin hope the cold leaves you very soon and happy to hear the house repairs are move along.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I hope you feel better Goblin!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Going to visit a bird this Friday to see is she's a good match.


----------



## Hairazor

You are a good person Hauntiholik.

Feel better quickly Goblin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^P.S. Hairazor, I must have spent a good half hour or more of my time this morning watching several of the "True Facts" videos posted by the guy who did the fruit bat video. I blame you for my reduced productivity at work today:googly:

And they were all hilarious! That guy has a perfect voice for narration, just like Morgan Freeman (who was also featured in one of his videos).


----------



## Hairazor

Blame it on bad Jan, that's what they always say at work, heehee


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two theater projects lined up for September AND October. What was I thinking?!?!?

I have a feeling Halloween is going to get here before I'm actually ready for it. Then again, I did finish one tombstone well ahead of time.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I saw that a spirit store was open on my way home yesterday. I don't know if I'll bother going in.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^We go even when we know we aren't likely to buy anything. It's one of our traditions for the season.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Quiet day at home today trying not to think of all the things I should be doing besides surfing the 'net:googly:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

just got home from my first day at the new job. it’s been almost a year since the layoff, and even though freelance was fine I’m grateful to be back at a job I love.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Yay


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Thought I'd drop in and say a "Hi" to everyone! Been really busy with all kinds of projects this late Spring and Summer months. My son moved out a couple of months ago, trying to save money to buy a house. He's found a place to live for free rent, helping his friend do some remodeling on a house he just bought. and since my son is in construction, well it's kind of a barter thing. 
*_

_*My daughter is still living at home, but has a job after completing college. She's a "State Certified Medical Coder" for this big size medical office which owns several branches and other offices. She really likes her job, and does hate dealing with crappy customers on the phone sometimes. But she likes the job, because shes not on the phone all the time. 
*_

_*I'm still doing stuff around the house and working on repairs and the like. We planted a new back yard this Spring and only some of it took. So I have spotty areas all round, and will have to hit it with some more new grass seed. 
*_

_*That's about it for now. My wife is still working for the State of Oregon in the Ag department, and loves her job! She'll retire with the state I'm sure. 
*_

_*Well, just wanted to check in and say hello to everybody ("Hello Everybody") a little reference to Christmas Vacation. 
*_

_*Hope everyone is having a great summer! Talk to you later! 
*_
_*-TW
*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr. Maniaco said:


> just got home from my first day at the new job. it's been almost a year since the layoff, and even though freelance was fine I'm grateful to be back at a job I love.


Woot! Glad to hear you're doing something that will keep you out of trouble:devil::googly:

Good to see you back here, TW!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Supposedly temps are going to be in the upper 50s tonight. It's as if Mother Nature were sending a little hint of fall and the holidays to come:jol:


----------



## Death's Door

Temps were definitely cooler when I woke up today. Actually did feel like fall. 

Glad to hear from Dr. Maniaco and TW with their updates.

Last night I made 2 chocolate bourbon pecan pies for my brother's birthday on Friday. One pie he devours all by himself and the other one he tries to share. 

I need to get my butt in gear with Halloween projects that need finishing/fixing. Been a little tough this year with hubby injuring his back and also is having diabetic nerve pain on the front of his legs and stomach. Just been watching the finances because he's been out of work alot. I did start a watercoloring painting of a crow and am realizing that it has been calming me down. Need to keep it going.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

... you had me at Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie ... &#55358;&#56618;


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Amen to that!

Good to see you here, DD. Sorry to hear about your husband's back injury. Those can be so debilitating until they heal.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Ditto on the pie


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ did someone say "ditto?"


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Supposedly temps are going to be in the upper 50s tonight. It's as if Mother Nature were sending a little hint of fall and the holidays to come:jol:


upper 50C??? damn we're doomed. oh wait, 50F for y'all, 105F for us. feels like 50C here right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha!:jol:

I was born in Texas and, during the summer, you just stayed inside between about 10AM and 2PM because it was too hot to play outside. We didn't have central air conditioning, either, so we all gathered in the one room that had a window AC.


----------



## Goblin

Been right cool the past few days. Haven't needed the air conditioner!

Bought some more Halloween stuff today. A 4 foot plastic skeleton, A hanging
ghost and a hanging Reaper and a couple of Halloween cards. Found one with
the Headless Horseman on it.

The repairs on the house are coming along fine. He's replaced all the wood and
covered it with vinyl siding, now he's rebuilding the front porch. It really looks great.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Busy week for theater stuff - I have two final rehearsals this week and then two concert performances of "The Grand Duke" (the last of the Gilbert & Sullivan operettas). Once that's done, there'll be no rest for the wicked because I need to start working on creating two big puppets for a production of "Jack and the Beanstalk". They will be slightly larger than life, half torsos carried by the performers. I've also been putting together the sound track for that show.


----------



## Hairazor

^ You are one busy talented woman


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dog asks to go out, we go out, it's nasty hot, she wanders around aimlessly sniffing at things for ten minutes, does nothing, we come back inside. I suspect she's thinking "I made my human uncomfortable but I got to smell things - mission accomplished":googly:


----------



## Headless

That's dogs for you Roxy!

Sorry for your losses Haunti & Dan. Losing a loved pet sux!

I have no excuse - I've been slack. We had a lovely 3 week holiday and then all hell broke loose at work and I've been filling in the big busy role again. My normal weeks start again Monday and for that I'm grateful.

First day of Spring here today - bring on the warmer weather I say - I'm so over the cold and wet.


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## Goblin

Got some Halloween stuff for my 6 year old niece. Asked her what she wanted....the animated candy dish like I got, only the witch not the Reaper.... the hanging ghost and the hanging reaper like I got.

Seen some nice Halloween stuff at Home Depot. 6 foot ghosts and reapers.
Animated skeletons. Animated dinosaur skeletons as big as a dog. A giant
animated werewolf on all fours. Gonna get an amimated hanging werewolf
I saw for 23.00. Got a great big brand new front porch to hang them on this year.

My nephew's friend quit on him, leaving the trailer hanging. Got to find someone
to finish it. Closed off the back door to the garage and bricked
it up. Just have the big door left.


----------



## Hauntiholik

It was an exciting weekend! I got to bring my adopted bird home. She's a 26 year old blue and gold macaw names Ralphie. She's soooooo cute.


----------



## Hairazor

Exciting for you. I have a friend who has macaws, she says they can live quite a long time.


----------



## Spooky1

Haunti, Congrats on the adopted Macaw.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks Spooky1.

Yes, they can live to be 50 years old in captivity.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woo hoo and congrats on the new "baby", Haunti!:jol:

Starting to make progress on the two giant puppets I'm building for a theater production of Jack & the Beanstalk. Spooky1 did the dangerous part of bending chicken wire into rough head forms for me and I got the hands based out with rebar tie wire, newspaper, and lots of masking tape.


----------



## Death's Door

Good Luck with Ralphie, Haunti! My next door neighbor has a macaw and the bird goes crazy when they pull up to the house from work. 

Had a quiet Labor Day weekend and celebrated hubby's birthday on Sunday. Poor guy is still have back issues and has diabetic nerve pain on the tops of his legs and lower abdomen. I did make him a steak w/marinated mushrooms, broiled stripper, steamed corn, and joisey hierloom tomatoes (from our garden) w/fresh mozzarella and basil. I made him his favorite dessert - No sugar-added banana cream pie. That made him feel better.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Death's Door said:


> I did make him a steak w/marinated mushrooms, *broiled stripper*, steamed corn, and joisey hierloom tomatoes (from our garden) w/fresh mozzarella and basil.


Curious as to where you found a good recipe for broiling a stripper:googly:


----------



## spinwitch

Haunti--congrats on the Macaw. Although I've heard them described as noisy cats with wings--so good luck.

Roxy--can't wait to see the finished puppets. For some reason I have a thing for oversized puppets. Must be that "bigger than life" concept.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^They won't be too oversized since we're limited by a seven foot high proscenium in the theater:jol: I would have loved to make something like the one in the link, but we're sticking to a half torso:

https://entify.uk/jack-and-the-beanstalk-mercury-theatre-2012/


----------



## spinwitch

Great puppet, even with the puppeteer's head stuck in his crotch


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I wonder if he ever thanked the gods that be for the fact a puppet can't eat beans?:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

3 headed cat from Kmart, about 12" tall, $14.99 but got it on sale ($12.74 + tax of course
) when I ordered online and free shipping when I had it shipped to store

3 headed cat


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watch out, Cerberus - you have competition!:jol:


----------



## Goblin

They're installing the gutters! 
The front porch is nearly completed. Have to order the railings and front and back doors. 
The one's taking the trailer apart seem to have abandoned it! I suspect my brother and I 
will have to finish it.
 Dr. Dodds, my stroke doctor is leaving Duke hospital on December 19th. We
had agreed to an appointment for January 2019. so she could keep a check
on me. December 16th will make it 2 years.


----------



## Hairazor

You've come a long way Goblin, keep it up


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's raining - again.


----------



## Otaku

Just wanted to say "Stay safe" to all of our Haunters (and everyone else) on the east coast. Hurricane Florence looks to be a very bad storm, please be careful!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Florence, step aside for the MythBusters:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

^ Ba Da BOOM


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I hate to be speaking of bad news and I try to avoid it as I can. I'm sort of upset because I'm trying to get my life together. I found out I have a cyst on my right breast and I'm pretty worried. I hope it's nothing too serious. I'm keeping my spirits up by watching a lot of horror movies and TV shows. I don't like it when people pity me or feel sorry for me. I simply share this type of information because I know there's other sufferer's out there and can take such news rather badly. I'm trying to stay positive here until I know for sure what exactly is going on and what can be done about it.


----------



## spinwitch

Hope you can get it checked out ASAP and find out that it's nothing serious. Good thoughts.


----------



## spinwitch

I've been wanting to post about this, and it keeps turning into a rant. So I'll try to rant briefly. For the last about 15 years, I've been in a four-person team that put on a haunted trail for the local natural history museum. And we kicked butt (we'd run 1000 people a night through--some people said they drove for two hours to get there). Limited personnel, limited time, very limited budget. Here's a clip:





But things have been going downhill (the administration seemed to think that they were doing us a favor by letting us put in the hundreds of hours of work) so we've quit. So this year they thought they'd just have outside groups come in and do scenes instead. Here's the flyer:









LOOK AT THAT FRICKIN' PRIZE MONEY!! That total is almost twice of what our budget ever was (and we had to fight to get that). Believe me, we are some kind of pissed.


----------



## spinwitch

And now I can talk about it a little more calmly, because the total number of applicants was . . . zero. Zip. Nada

The trail opens in 5 weeks. Hope they have a good plan B.


----------



## Hairazor

BunchOfHocusPocus fingers crossed for good news for you.

spinwitch, Karma's gonna get them


----------



## jdubbya

spinwitch said:


> And now I can talk about it a little more calmly, because the total number of applicants was . . . zero. Zip. Nada
> 
> The trail opens in 5 weeks. Hope they have a good plan B.


Ain't karma a beyotch!! Looks like they've shot themselves in the foot. It's really hard to realize how much work goes into something like this and a lot of folks aren't willing to commit. That said, the clip of your haunt was impressive! Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Goblin

Hope the hurricane passes us by. The front porch doesn't have it's main support beams up yet. 
Hate to see it reduced to kindling wood after all his hard work. They just got the gutters done in time

Last time we had a hurricane come through it uprooted the big oak at the top of the road. Nobody
could get off the road for 24 hours. Lost a day's work. Good thing it was on a Friday.

The tornado in April left us without power for three days. Stocking up on bottled water, candles,
and flashlights.

I once read that the spirits of shark attack victims gather in the clouds of
approaching storms.

Hope it doesn't hit the glitter storehouse! Glitter up and down the East coast!


----------



## stick

Hope the storm passes you by Goblin and does not damage anything. It looks like It has bypassed me.

BunchOfHocusPocus hoping for the best for you and it is nothing serious.


----------



## RoxyBlue

BunchOfHocusPocus said:


> I hate to be speaking of bad news and I try to avoid it as I can. I'm sort of upset because I'm trying to get my life together. I found out I have a cyst on my right breast and I'm pretty worried. I hope it's nothing too serious. I'm keeping my spirits up by watching a lot of horror movies and TV shows. I don't like it when people pity me or feel sorry for me. I simply share this type of information because I know there's other sufferer's out there and can take such news rather badly. I'm trying to stay positive here until I know for sure what exactly is going on and what can be done about it.


Had the same thing many years ago - found a lump, had it checked, and it turned out to be a benign cyst. You'll want to get it removed because it can become infected. I had that happen with what was once a small cyst just under the skin on my left shoulder - not a pretty sight

I've also been through breast cancer and the associated treatments. I agree it's not about being pitied. You do what you have to do and take it one day at a time. One of my tools for handling it when I felt like crap was to watch funny movies and shows - the Three Stooges, the Beatles move "Help!", and the improv show "Whose Line Is It Anyway?" were lifesavers:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hoping its benign, BunchOfHocusPocus!


----------



## FlaHP

spinwitch said:


> I've been wanting to post about this, and it keeps turning into a rant. So I'll try to rant briefly. For the last about 15 years, I've been in a four-person team that put on a haunted trail for the local natural history museum. And we kicked butt (we'd run 1000 people a night through--some people said they drove for two hours to get there). Limited personnel, limited time, very limited budget. Here's a clip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But things have been going downhill (the administration seemed to think that they were doing us a favor by letting us put in the hundreds of hours of work) so we've quit. So this year they thought they'd just have outside groups come in and do scenes instead. Here's the flyer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK AT THAT FRICKIN' PRIZE MONEY!! That total is almost twice of what our budget ever was (and we had to fight to get that). Believe me, we are some kind of pissed.


We are on the north side of town and do a yard haunt. It looked interesting but didn't hear about it till after the cut off date. We are still on the fence if we are doing it this year.


----------



## spinwitch

Another Tally person? Cool! 
I think what may have put people off was when they found out that nothing was being supplied. The applicants were responsible for all building materials, costumes, décor, actors, etc. That's asking a lot.


----------



## FlaHP

I found out too late. Still not sure that was the direction we want to go this year.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I am so tired I forgot my brother's phone number tonight. This summer all I have done is work, school and Thursday I passed my state boards. I am happy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You've been a busy girl, PG

Skies have cleared in our area - nice to see the sun again after so many gray rainy days. The yard is still a bit boggy, but that should clear eventually.

In other news, Spooky1 and I are hoping to get to Ohio soon to see my mom and take in an evening at Cedar Point for Halloweekends. Looking forward to the new Midnight Syndicate live show there and a chance to catch up with Ed and Gavin.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay PrettyG!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lot of puppet making work to do over the next few days. Love paint mache but it definitely takes longer to dry between layers when using shop towels.


----------



## spinwitch

Wanna see it when it's done. I love puppets.


----------



## Hairazor

Ditto ^


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats PrettyGhoul.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations PrettyG!

I got me a dragon for Halloween!

It's inflatable. 8 feet tall! Swirling lights from it's mouth makes it look like it's
breathing fire! Can't wait till my 6 year old great niece sees it! She loves dragons!

Hoping for a great display this year! My sister got me one of those
holiday projectors that shows mini movies! Got 4 for Halloween-4 for Christmas. 
She got it when Kmart was closing. Normally sold for a hundred,
she got it for ten dollars! I seen it on HSN for over a hundred. Never figured I'd 
get one. My niece gave me a skull that's a decoration and a fog machine for Christmas. 
Got a hanging ghost and Reaper, hoping to get the hanging werewolf I seen at home depot,
plus a few other things I seen.

This year marks the 80th anniversary of the Orson Wells War of the Worlds
broadcast of 1938! My father told me he heard it. He was 24 at the time. If you can find it,
read The Panic Broadcast by Howard Koch. It accounts the broadcast and everything that happened!
I have the paperback copy.


----------



## Hairazor

^ And did you name the dragon or will you let your niece do that?


----------



## Hairazor

I love skeletons and went crazy buying them this year.

new bones


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> ^ And did you name the dragon or will you let your niece do that?


Probably let her do it.


----------



## FlaHP

Who had the alien one? I need a couple of those.


----------



## Headless

BunchOfHocusPocus said:


> I hate to be speaking of bad news and I try to avoid it as I can. I'm sort of upset because I'm trying to get my life together. I found out I have a cyst on my right breast and I'm pretty worried. I hope it's nothing too serious. I'm keeping my spirits up by watching a lot of horror movies and TV shows. I don't like it when people pity me or feel sorry for me. I simply share this type of information because I know there's other sufferer's out there and can take such news rather badly. I'm trying to stay positive here until I know for sure what exactly is going on and what can be done about it.


Hope everything is OK. Having been through that scenario myself it's just nice to be on the other side of the diagnosis.....



PrettyGhoul said:


> I am so tired I forgot my brother's phone number tonight. This summer all I have done is work, school and Thursday I passed my state boards. I am happy.


Congrats PG!



Hairazor said:


> I love skeletons and went crazy buying them this year......


Nice collections Hairazor. I found a few at Target here in Australia this year - almost fell over in the excitement of scooping all 5 up!


----------



## Goblin

6 month heart checkup today. BP excellent, heart doing fine....see me again in 6 months! Could've done without the bloodwork though.


----------



## stick

Good to hear how everything is going Goblin.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, that's a lot of skellies, Hairazor! We picked up one of the monkeys, too. It's a cool little creature.

Puppets are almost done. I need to do some shading on the faces, darken the lips, and add eye lashes. Once that's done, we can string them together and get them clothed.


----------



## Goblin

Got a message from the doctor this morning. Bloodwork was good. Keep taking my medication and I'll see you in 6 months!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay^


----------



## RoxyBlue

The sun is making a rare appearance today. That should help the pond in the middle of our backyard recede:jol:


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> The sun is making a rare appearance today. That should help the pond in the middle of our backyard recede:jol:


I hear and see that. It looks like a sunny day right now. Suppose to get crazy weather tonight. But then it brings lower temps which makes me happy. I need to start decorating the outside.


----------



## Headless

Great news Goblin!

The puppets are looking amazing Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, Headless! I ‘ll be happy when they’re completely finished, and crossing my fingers that nothing falls apart when they’re on stage:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Went to a Target without a Roxy, and somehow came home with a life size werewolf skeleton .  Surprise


----------



## Hairazor

So it like, followed you home ^


----------



## Goblin

IT'S October AT LAST!

My great niece saw my dragon. She asked me "Can I climb on it?" I told her
no. I asked her what should we name it. She replied. "Dragon." Dragon the
Dragon! Her granny (My sister Virginia) suggested "Puff" She didn't like that 
name. Well, after going through several names she settled on Puff! When I 
gave her the Halloween stuff I bought she looked at me and said "You forgot
the skeleton!" She was part of a magic show at the fair. The magician asked 
her if she wanted a big prize or a small prize. She replied "Both!" She pretended
she was sick to get out of going to school. They took her to the
doctor, he asked her what was wrong. She ran an entire list of ailments. He
ran every test he could......found nothing! She just didn't want to go to school.

Since it's October...….Orange and black glitter for everybody! :jol::jol::jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Your great niece sounds like she keeps everyone on their toes Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Had a lovely visit with family and friends up in Ohio this past weekend, as well as seeing Midnight Syndicate's new live show at Cedar Point. Those boys know how to put on a spooky show. The weather was perfect - sunny and cool and NO RAIN for almost the entire weekend.

Coming back to work, by contrast, is such a disappointment:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Goblin - I love to hear stuff like that!

Spooky - Sounded like one of those "impulse" buys 

Roxy - Would love to see Midnight Syndicate in concert. So far they have not been in my area. Love their music.

Been haunting the house with inside decorations. Will be working on my Spooky Town display after work.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ralphie is going to make me go deaf.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Is he chatty?:googly:

After a brief flirtation with fall weather, Mother nature is back to summer heat. Seriously, it's October. No more plus 80s days!


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> Your great niece sounds like she keeps everyone on their toes Goblin


The teacher sends her parents notes saying she won't stop talking while she's teaching the class! Lol


----------



## Goblin

Was in the low 60's, past two days had to run the air conditioner.

The front porch is almost done. Just need the hand rails on the steps. Got the
new garage door. One that won't gibe you a heart attack trying to raise it!
Still trying to find someone to take down the trailer. The latest man wants 3000
to do it! Heck, we've got that much tied up in the house alone.....and we can
live in it! Once the the outside of the house is done the bathroom and kitchen
will be remodeled. 

Got a new porch light for the front porch. Has built in electrical outlets! The
old one I had to use a screw in adapter to plug electric cords into it at Halloween 
and Christmas. Won't need a step ladder either!

Now that the awnings are gone the big spiders that made webs around the windows 
are starting to come in the house! Got rid of four so far

Watching an old horror movie I haven't seen since I was a kid. The Vampire
(!957) A doctor accidently takes experimental pills that turns him into a
vampire like creature. The pills are made from vampire bats.


----------



## scareme

Hi Mom! Hi Dad! I'm home! What's for breakfast? I have some laundry. Can I use the washing machine? Or, why don't you just throw my stuff in with yours? There's nothing to eat in the pantry. When are you getting groceries? I need to take a shower and catch up on some reading. It's good to be home. Missed ya.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to see you here, Scareme!

Lots of theater things to do this weekend - finish puppets, pick up material for the puppets' costumes, finalize sound track for the show, help load in props and scenery for the show, try to get to an evening orchestra rehearsal for another show, skip a board meeting because of all the things I just listed.


----------



## scareme

Gobby, With all the work on your place it sounds like you should be on one of those house flipping shows. Are they doing any kind of insulating so the fuel bills will be lower this winter? 

I was in the hospital last week and the ER again on Fri. This is really inconvenient at this time. Who do I talk to about rescheduling my asthma problems? Next month won't be good since we are suppose to go to Arz. to see my sister. And of course Dec. won't work well at all. So can we set something up for after the first of the year?


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Is he chatty?:googly:


No, she screams. It's a macaw thing.


----------



## Goblin

They showed up yesterday to start demolishing the trailer. Worked till 6:30 pm. Back his morning at 8:30. 
Hour later and half of it is already gone! Says they'll be done by the end of the day!
 The front porch is finished. All that's left is the front door. I'm gonna have to go with him to Greensboro to 
get it. The Home Depotthere won't ship the doorto the one here......or to the house either. Don't ask me why.

Our neighbor asked him if he could work on his house. (City got him too) He
told him he didn't have time. Thing is.....my neighbor wouldn't get the family
discount!

My brother and I went to Home Depot to pay the bill. Looked at their Halloween and Christmas stuff! The
Hanging Werewolf I want they dropped the price from 23 to 17 dollars. Gonna get me a werewolf.

Watching Jurassic World.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yesterday one of my co-workers committed suicide. He had been battling depression for several months and had made two previous attempts before this final devastatingly successful one. He was 38 years old.

I can't begin to imagine the depth of darkness and pain a person must be in that would lead him to take that irrevocable step. My heart aches for his family, friends, myself, and my fellow co-workers who had been hoping and praying he was on the road to recovery.


----------



## stick

Roxy sorry to hear about the loss of your co-worker and may he now be at peace with himself.


----------



## Hairazor

So sorry for the loss Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, my peeps


----------



## Death's Door

Roxy - So sorry to hear about your co-worker. I agree with you, the mentality state when a person decides to go through with it is definitely a dark place. 

Haunti - There are times when I hear from neighbor's bird even with the air conditioner on. I can only imagine what it sounds like in their house. 

I finally put up the cornstalks around the porch. Wanted to do more, but the heat was getting to me and couldn't stop sweating and the skeeters kept chasing me around. Oh well - this weekend is going to be a lot cooler. I'll work on the outside and hopefully put a dent in the decorating.

Been watching the reports about Hurricane Michael. Hope all of our Florida haunters are ok and in a safe place.


----------



## scareme

I'm sorry Roxy. Mental illness is hard to understand, hard to talk about hard to know what to do or say to help. I find it strange that ads on TV can talk about female problems men's performance problems, all our bodily functions and people get comfortable with it. But start to talk about mental illness and people get quite and uncomfortable. And truthfully it's a subject most of us don't know enough about to feel we can help. I recently saw a picture of a sign on a bridge. I guess one last effort to get through. It said, Suicide doesn't end the pain, it just moves it someplace else.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^So true. People learn to deal with physical illness in themselves and others because it's out there and palpable. You can put a bandage on it, stitch it up, kiss it and make it better. Mental illness lies in the shadows, dark and scary. And yes, it's hard to know what to say or not say when someone is in that kind of pain. It helps to remember that you aren't required to be a therapist. You just need to show you care, because even what might seem like a little gesture can mean a lot to a person in pain.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> You just need to show you care, because even what might seem like a little gesture can mean a lot to a person in pain.


Well said Roxy.


----------



## Headless

So sorry for your loss Roxy. Such a sad situation.


----------



## scareme

It's back to physical therapy today. Because of the er visits and hospital visit I've missed about two weeks. Boy is this going to hurt today.


----------



## scareme

Happy Late 30th Anniversary to Spooky1 And Roxy! May you celebrate another 30. Of course by then you would both be in diapers and eating through a tube. So I hoe you celebrated this one really well. Spooky1, I hope you remembered it's the pearl anniversary.


----------



## Goblin

Happy Annversary Roxy and Spooky1.

Thursday we had a lot of wind and heavy rain from Hurricane Micheal. The
power went off at 4:10 in the afternoon and wasn't restored in our area till
10 am Friday moning! Took longer for the other areas. Most of the grocery 
stores, including Walmart, lost all their meat and frozen stuff. Empty
freexers everywhere! Piggily Wiggly lost their entire ice cream section!. It
was Saturaday before my brother and I could go get groceries because most
of the stores were without power Friday! You know, you'd think the grocery
stores would get emergency generators so they'd have power! The money 
they'd save on ruined food would more thsan pay for it! I mean, we saw as
many as 10-12 shopping carts full of food that had to be disposed of. We're 
thinking of getting us one.....this is the fourth time this year we've been
without power. The tornado in May had it off 2 and a half days. My sister is
on oxygen and she almost went through all her spare tanks before power 
was restored.


----------



## Headless

Thanks for all the good weather wishes. A few strategically placed phone calls this morning and this afternoon there was a frenzy of promises. Sometimes it's a good thing working for the local Council! If all goes as planned we'll be back in the hall by the weekend. Though did I also mention two swarms of bees have taken up residence in the walls of the hall and need to be removed................

OMG Spinwitch no wonder its felt like a long week, but so pleased to hear everyone is OK!


----------



## Goblin

You're not gonna believe this.....but I bought the dragon for my great niece. I gave it to her.....
turned out the box was empty! They used it for the floor display and put the empty box back 
on the shelf! Took it back and made them replace it. It was the last one too. They have no 
more need for a display model since
they have no more to sell!

It doesn't end there! I bought 2 dvds when I bought the dragon. Justice League
and another movie. The Justice League dvd case was empty! Apparently someone, 
either customer or employee, unwrapped the plastic wrap and took both discs out 
of the case! Now I have to return it and get another one. Not gonna pay 16.00 for 
an empty case! 

My advice to Walmart is to tighten their security, cause if whoever did it thinks they got 
away with it, they'll definitely do it again


----------



## scareme

spinwitch and FlaHP, I'm glad to hear you are both OK. I saw on the news the hurricanes are coming more often and harder as a result of warmer ocean temps. And it doesn't show signs of getting any better. I don't know how many more beatings the east coast can take.

Gobby, sorry to say stores often lose more to employee theft than outside sources. I was at a store where I saw an employee putting clothes in bench that had a lid and storage inside. I looked for an employee to tell them to check inside the bench. The only one I could find was the cashier and she had a long line of people to check out. And I'm surprised the cashier checking you out didn't notice the box felt light. It would have saved you a trip back

Roxy, Good luck on your puppet show. Or should I say break a leg?

It should be nice today so Rick and I are tying the corn stalks to the fence today. Time it getting shorter. Now if the weather will cooperate.


----------



## Goblin

Went to the Home Depot in Greensboro and got the front and back doors. The
one here didn't have the front door. Have to get the rest of the stuff for the doors
today, plus a handle and lock or the new garage door. Gonna get my hanging werewolf too.

The trailer is gone. They're waiting for it to dry out so they can finish. Seen a
previous job they did. After they were done you can' tell anything was ever
there!

Took the Dvd back to Walmart and exchanged it. Yhey didn't say anything, but
I got the impression mine was the only one. They opened the new one and made 
sure the discs were in it.


----------



## Hairazor

When you get the house finished you will have to post pics, Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know, Goblin, I think those empty boxes were a sign of karma catching up with you for all those glitter bombs:devil:

Opening weekend for the production of "Jack & the Beanstalk" went well. Spooky1 and I went to see the Sunday matinee - you know a show is good when every small child in the audience is completely enthralled by the action on stage for 45 minutes. I posted a video over in Showroom of the making of the puppets.

Next production is "Brigadoon" - just playing violin for that one.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay, Roxy ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

^More aptly, exhausted Roxy:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> ^More aptly, exhausted Roxy:googly:


Time to Chill right? NOT!!! :jol:

Sent Hubby to West Virginia this morning at 4 a.m. Sitting in my office and I am doing work but watching the clock. When I get home, I can start bringing up boxes and props from the basement for outside setup and store them in hubby's den now that it's empty. Also, just between me at the Hauntforum, I'm thinking of stopping by Spirit and checking out the Roaming Spider and maybe adopt one and give it a good home. 

I also have a wedding to attend on Saturday. I think they are going with a Christmas theme. That was the talk when I was at the bridal shower. You would think they would go with a fall/harvest theme? Oh well.


----------



## RoxyBlue

There was a big hawk on our patio wall this morning. I hope he didn't get our resident chipmunk, who was also out this morning.


----------



## Hairazor

Here is a pic of me after the Krewe of Boo parade in New Orleans.

1020182226


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looking good, Hairazor!


----------



## DandyBrit

Cool pic - did you have fun?


----------



## Death's Door

I love your costume Hairazor! Good job!


----------



## Spooky1

It’s going to be a fog free Haunt this year. After many years of use, our fogger has kicked the bucket.


----------



## Goblin

Have a safe and Happy Halloween everybody!


----------



## scareme

Happy Halloween!


----------



## stick

*Happy Halloween everyone.*


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hairazor said:


> Here is a pic of me after the Krewe of Boo parade in New Orleans.
> 
> 1020182226





Hairazor said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> This is the float I rode on (the Werewolf) my spot was just under the YEE. We were #14 out of 15 with 15 being for a group I think they called Sunshine which I was told would be like Make-a-Wish. There were plenty of smaller floats and bands and dancing groups in between
> 
> 1020181709


*Love the pictures Hairazor! :biggrinkin:*


----------



## PrettyGhoul

* I'm finishing up carving some jack-o'-lanterns and doing some set up for the yard but I won't be here for the TOTs crykin:I have to work) my brother is taking over (I didn't even have to ask :smilekin I can't remember the last time I missed Halloween...maybe never.

Happy Halloween everyone!! I hope you all have a great night!!! :eekin: :eekin: *


----------



## Spooklights

Have a great Halloween, everybody!


----------



## Hairazor

Hope everyone had a great Halloween. Weather cooperated so Yay for that. We had 73 ToTers in the 2 hours allotted for the night, that is a lot more than the usual 20-30.


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> I haven't seen any glitter bombs on here for a while. I'm just saying. :xbones::jol:


Well here - let me provide you with some glitter bomb eye candy - had one sent in the mail from someone - thankfully no flying monkeys! hahahahahahaha OMG I laughed so hard when I opened the envelope! Thank you - without doubt the best mail I've received in a very long time!

http://merriyank.com/Halloween/Glitter_Bomb2.jpg


----------



## Headless

I am just absolutely gobsmacked at how well we did this year. Our fundraiser for the Scouts raised over $2000 at $5 per head. For a country that really has only just begun to embrace the whole Trick or Treat thing - we had over 450 people through over 3 nights - over 300 on Halloween night alone. Our town has about 11,000 population and it's growing in popularity every year. I'm so thrilled that we could raise such an awesome amount. Very happy!


----------



## Hauntiholik

WOW!!!
That's incredible Headless! Good job!


----------



## Death's Door

Headless - that is awesome - I'm glad the hard work is paying off and glad to hear that Halloween is thriving in your town. 

At work right now. Actually glad to be sitting down. My legs and feet are thanking me too. Still thinking about yesterday. Will be updated my 2018 Halloween notes today also.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Great job, Headless, and I love the word "gobsmacked":jol:

Perfect weather last night, good turnout, and lots of compliments. I'm hurting today (particularly the toes from standing most of the night), but it was well worth it.All I have left for this week is two church services and a show, then we can sit back and start putting everything away:googly: Oh, and we recorded a lot of classic horror flicks, so looking forward to watching those, too.


----------



## Hairazor

You rock Headless


----------



## scareme

Headless said:


> Well here - let me provide you with some glitter bomb eye candy - had one sent in the mail from someone - thankfully no flying monkeys! hahahahahahaha OMG I laughed so hard when I opened the envelope! Thank you - without doubt the best mail I've received in a very long time!
> 
> http://merriyank.com/Halloween/Glitter_Bomb2.jpg


I'm glad you enjoyed your "trick" as part of the Trick or Treat season. It beats a flaming bag of dog dodo on your porch. I like to think of it as a party in a card. I might have tricked a few who were not so pleased, so I'm sorry. But they were sent with love from a prankster. Next year I'll be careful opening cards as I fully expect payback. Love ya Headless.

And way to go on on your fundraiser. Will the money go to the same scouts you have helped for years? Or since you've moved is there another group closer?


----------



## spinwitch

I'm sitting here being a little teary-eyed. My niece lives a little north of Panama City--an area hit hard by Hurricane Michael. They pretty much lost everything. They're luckier than most--their house can be salvaged, although it has to be completely gutted down to the framework, and they actually found a place to rent for awhile. The devastation is so hard to believe--businesses have been destroyed, houses lost, jobs lost . . . lives lost.

But the town still held a Trunk or Treat. Some businesses, first responders (who are still working 10-12 hours days) and the National Guard scrounged what they could to pass out--bottles of water or soda, pages from coloring books, some candy. The National Guard decorated their Humvees, played music, and danced with the kids. Families living in shelters or tents turned out to have an evening of fun, let their kids play. She said she will remember it as the most magical Halloween ever.


----------



## Hairazor

I have to say spinwitch, I teared up over the attitude of all involved, go America


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed your "trick" as part of the Trick or Treat season. It beats a flaming bag of dog dodo on your porch. I like to think of it as a party in a card. I might have tricked a few who were not so pleased, so I'm sorry. But they were sent with love from a prankster. Next year I'll be careful opening cards as I fully expect payback. Love ya Headless.
> 
> And way to go on on your fundraiser. Will the money go to the same scouts you have helped for years? Or since you've moved is there another group closer?


I'm in planning mode already you prankster you!

Yep same group of scouts. When we moved house we actually moved into town from about 20-25 minutes out of town. I can't tell you how much less stress was involved in transporting props this year and how nice it was to only have a 5 minute drive home after a long night in the haunt.



spinwitch said:


> I'm sitting here being a little teary-eyed. My niece lives a little north of Panama City--an area hit hard by Hurricane Michael. They pretty much lost everything. They're luckier than most--their house can be salvaged, although it has to be completely gutted down to the framework, and they actually found a place to rent for awhile. The devastation is so hard to believe--businesses have been destroyed, houses lost, jobs lost . . . lives lost.
> 
> But the town still held a Trunk or Treat. Some businesses, first responders (who are still working 10-12 hours days) and the National Guard scrounged what they could to pass out--bottles of water or soda, pages from coloring books, some candy. The National Guard decorated their Humvees, played music, and danced with the kids. Families living in shelters or tents turned out to have an evening of fun, let their kids play. She said she will remember it as the most magical Halloween ever.


What an awesome story! It is so nice to hear stories that restore you faith in human beings.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That picture speaks volumes, spin. And the story is a superb illustration of how children see the world differently from adults, especially when there are people who care enough to make the world a magical place for them.


----------



## Headless

Found out today that there was a miscount on the fundraiser. It seems the lady who took the money home to bank it thought the float was still in there and hadn't counted up the coins at all, but the scout leader who put the float in had taken it out before the money went home and we all know how those pesky little coins add up - soooooo the official total was $2,460 profit! OMG that's just under 500 people through. I almost cried!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay ^


----------



## Spooky1

Headless, Congrats on the Halloween fund raisers success.


----------



## spinwitch

Kids are indeed amazing. My 5-year-old great nephew is having a post-hurricane blast. Broken water pipes flooding the streets are ponds to float boats, trees lying down are much easier to climb than those standing up. There are lots of scraps and stuff to build with and he's allowed to try skipping stones in the swimming pool.

Headless--so happy for your success!!


----------



## Hairazor

Resilient and innovative ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, Thanksgiving is early this year!

Halloween stuff is packed away. A few props that need repair or revamping will stay out and probably not get worked on until next October:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Started my day on the forum banning a spammer and moving a thread hijack post into its own thread. My work here is done:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

^ Keeping us legit, yay


----------



## stick

Roxie is on the ball today.


----------



## Goblin

I didn't know she could do tricks! 

Had one TOT and that was my great niece. Because it kept raining it was a
week before the drsgon would dry out enough to put it back in the box. I found
a decoration for 25 % off that I never saw in the store during the Halloween season.

Time to load the remaining black and orange glitter into the cannons!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin, you bad boy! Put down that cannon!


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Started my day on the forum banning a spammer and moving a thread hijack post into its own thread. My work here is done:googly:


See - not all superheros wear a cape - some are totally gargoylicious!!!!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Do you stop at spammers? There are a few people I have in my life ...


----------



## Death's Door

Well - all the Halloween is packed and down in the basement ready to go in their respectful places until next year. Started cleaning yesterday and will finish tonight by vacuuming and mopping. 

American Horror Story on tonight. It's buttered popcorn and a Coke time while watching. It's the finale and I'm excited and sad at the same time.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Started my day on the forum banning a spammer and moving a thread hijack post into its own thread. My work here is done:googly:





Hairazor said:


> ^ Keeping us legit, yay


Good thing someone is. Oh look - a Specsavers eye test advert! How Halloweeny... LOL



Dr. Maniaco said:


> Do you stop at spammers? There are a few people I have in my life ...


If your rates are good Roxy I could probably add a few "customers" as well!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Do you stop at spammers? There are a few people I have in my life ...





Headless said:


> Good thing someone is. Oh look - a Specsavers eye test advert! How Halloweeny... LOL
> 
> If your rates are good Roxy I could probably add a few "customers" as well!


You two crack me up:jol: And I'd be happy to ban the non-Halloween ads, but alas, that is not within my powers.

In other news, we're getting our first snowfall of the year and people are tense out on the roads. Schools had a two hour start delay and those of us who had to go to work were driving at sub light speeds.


----------



## Hairazor

It's good to get a new computer when your old one is constantly freezing up or crashing but setting it all up is a B. Think I have all the major stuff done.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Halloween is all put away but the season isn't over. I'm putting up a Halloween tree for xmas.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Hauntiholik said:


> Halloween is all put away but the season isn't over. I'm putting up a Halloween tree for xmas.


ooooh. I wanna see!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dr. Maniaco said:


> ooooh. I wanna see!


I'll post pictures when it's up. I'll be 3D printing a tree topper for it too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^One of the trees in an AtmosFX projection for Christmas is a Halloween tree. I'm thinking we might buy it for that reason (oh, and for the other Christmas trees, too):jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> ^One of the trees in an AtmosFX projection for Christmas is a Halloween tree. I'm thinking we might buy it for that reason (oh, and for the other Christmas trees, too):jol:


Interesting idea! Do you have to worry about lamp hours on your projector?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Interesting idea! Do you have to worry about lamp hours on your projector?


Possibly:jol: We have two projectors and we've been using them for a couple three years now for Halloween, running them in the evenings starting typically about two weeks before Halloween. The bulbs do have some mileage on them (especially the second one which Spooky1 inherited as a leftover from work), but so far we haven't seen any issues.

If we follow the same pattern for Christmas as we do for Halloween, we'd likely wait until about two weeks before Christmas to start running the projection.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The last time we replaced the furnace/heat pump at our house, I believe it cost us around $7500. Not cheap, but a necessary investment when it comes to home comfort:jol:

Here's something for you, PG - supposedly the most relaxing song ever and some folks swear it helps them fall asleep:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The only bad thing about being away from work for a few days is that you realize once you go back to work how much nicer it would be to not be at work:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

^ True that


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Had my first date in years, since my fiance passed. It was nice but I am a little freaked. He's nice though, a RN, really funny and kind.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Good for you


----------



## Headless

Good luck PG!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats PG!


----------



## Death's Door

Good for you Pretty G!!!! 

Roxy - I know the feeling - but it's those pesky monthly bills that demand to be paid :googly:

Finally got the Halloween and Thanksgiving decorations put away. Bringing up the Christmas. I think I need an elevator in the house.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good for you, PG! Take your time and enjoy the company.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Apparently Canada is sending us some cold weather this week. Reminds me of this video:


----------



## Hairazor

^ That sounds about right


----------



## RoxyBlue

I haven't seen a glitter bomb in a while. Goblin must be hedging his bets by being nice instead of naughty for Christmas:devil:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Finally got the halloween tree up and some gifts wrapped too.


----------



## Hairazor

Nicely done ^


----------



## Headless

Nice tree Haunti! I feel like I've let the team down - I've gone traditional.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

The tree is beautiful, Haunti!


----------



## Death's Door

Nice tree - I like the decorations and you already have gifts wrapped - I'm envious!!!! I, too, have a traditional tree for Christmas but I do have Halloween ornaments on it. I was in Walmart a week ago and they had a black-colored tree for sale. I am sooooo tempted.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Death's Door said:


> I was in Walmart a week ago and they had a black-colored tree for sale. I am sooooo tempted.


This is where I got my black tree


----------



## Spooky1

Love the tree, Haunti!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was pleased to discover that, contrary to what I suspected might happen, eating Christmas cookies and cake the night before my annual physical did not mess up my blood test results:googly:


----------



## scareme

And yet you chanced it anyway. Living dangerously. Speaking of living dangerously, did someone mention glitter bombs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^If the numbers had been bad, I would have told the doctor I had performed an experiment in order to have empirical data upon which to base a theory:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hairazor

Looks like a Goblin thing ^ heehee


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glitter angel!


----------



## scareme

I sent a few cards out that have included glitter bombs in the past. Wanting to let some know these cards weren't loaded, I wrote on the back of one envelope, "No glitter bomb". Thinking it over, it's probably best not to write "bomb" on mail these days. So no warnings. Love the glitter angel, Haunti. 

Damn cold, but no snow. Sorry to those out east. You guys just keep getting slammed.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hairazor

Duck! Incoming!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dammit, just got a snowball upside the head!

Scareme, I've learned never to take anything for granted, which is why I open your cards over the trash can just in case:googly:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

My best friend from all the way to college sent me a Christmas card with pictures of my ex fiance and me and her and her husband and children. I had been thinking of this day for awhile lately but hadn't told her and had no idea there were pictures of it.My fiance died two weeks before our wedding from cancer and I froze. I keep looking at these pictures and just cry. Afterwards I didn't date, I took care of my parents, I just stopped It's been over 20 years and I miss him but I guess I never did anything about it. 

I'm so mad at myself that I did this. Just nothing after he passed and I did the same thing after my parents passed. I also feel guilty for wasting so much time when I was young and healthy that other people would have killed for. 

I have started a new career in health care. My plan is to continue and go back to school for another degree. I'm excited and dreading it. Working full time at the health department and going to school last time was exhausting. So odd to have a degree in political science and be a nurse. Health care is so physical and emotionally demanding but I am happy at the end of the day, most days. Inside there are so many bitchy. back stabbing co workers it's shocking. Also really good people who love their work and are amazingly compassionate.

Sorry rambling a bit but this is what are you thinking now? So just stuff and no need to reply.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh PrettyG, I have no words for your losses, they will always be there. But I am happy you are grabbing life and moving forward


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Odd thing, maybe. The whole time I was taking care of my Mother and driving my brother around I would listen to The Temptations. ICU - Temptations or Marvin Gaye always. Two years later I'm open and my brother called it hippie music. Didn't you hear me playing this 24/7?

I listen to all sorts of things now but for some reason Queen lately.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's never too late to start over or try something new, PG. Just let go of the regrets now - holding on to them isn't useful and changes nothing.

I earned two of my college degrees while working a full time job and going to school part time. It's definitely tiring at times. I had to occasionally remind myself that what did not kill me would make me strong


----------



## RoxyBlue

Something Spooky1 and I put together a few years back in honor of the holiday season:


----------



## Hairazor

^ Fun fun fun


----------



## DandyBrit

^^oooh!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It’s been raining here most of the day. Not what I would call weather in keeping with the season.


----------



## Goblin

Friday, December 14th, made it 2 years since I had the stroke! Still doing
fine. Fighting a cold somebody decided I needed. I Was supposed to have a two
year check-up in January but the stroke doctor left Duke hospital in August


----------



## stick

Good to see you back on here Goblin and hope you get rid of your cold very soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

December 18 is Bake Cookies Day. I actually plan on doing that later this week - the annual batches of Christmas cookies for my fellow Christmas Eve string quartet members as well as the choir director and organist. I expect there will a few leftover for Spooky1 and myself to share, of course


----------



## Death's Door

Speaking of glitter bombs - I wonder if Goblin had inspired the idea to foil the thieves with this :devil:-

https://www.foxnews.com/tech/former...venge-on-porch-pirates-who-stole-two-packages

Just Saying.....


----------



## stick

That is funny Death's Door. They will be finding glitter till the day they die.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gotta love an engineer

Unrelated, I have found that the adrenaline rush engendered by seeing a truck lose traction on ice and go fishtailing off the road right in front of you while driving in to work removes any need to have a cup of coffee once you get there:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Stay safe Roxy!!!

Wishing for some snow around here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^No snow predicted for our area. We're going to be getting a lot of rain in the next day or two (I think this is the wettest year I've seen since moving to Maryland in 1983), and temperatures near 60 on Friday. After that, back to the 40s again.


----------



## stick

In case I do not see everyone I just want to wish you all a Merry Christmas and a Happy prop building New Year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Same to you, stick! I expect it will be quiet here for the next few months while people recover from the string of fall holidays:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sppoky1 bought a couple strings of meteor lights to try out this year. Couple days of rain, and one of them is now shorted out because water got into the little box which contains the board. Apparenty the manufacturer needs to rethink the weather tightness design of their outdoor Christmas lights.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> ...............Scareme, I've learned never to take anything for granted, which is why I open your cards over the trash can just in case:googly:


hahaha yes some of us learned the hard way!

PG I'm so sorry to read your sad story. We all have our own way of coping and dealing with things and I think its perfectly fine to go to ground and take time to repair and heal. It's important to live too and it sounds like you are ready for that now. Regrets don't serve much purpose and although I know it can be difficult to ignore them it is important to look to the future and change what you need to change for a better tomorrow. Hugs to you and hope you have a lovely Christmas.



RoxyBlue said:


> .....Unrelated, I have found that the adrenaline rush engendered by seeing a truck lose traction on ice and go fishtailing off the road right in front of you while driving in to work removes any need to have a cup of coffee once you get there


I can see how that would work.

OMG that glitter bomb video is awesome - with the exception of the last minute of sales LOL.


----------



## Headless

It's Christmas Morning here in Australia. I just wanted to pop by and wish all my favourite Haunt Forum peeps and Merry Christmas. I hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## DandyBrit

^You too Headless - hope you got some Halloweeny pressies.

We are going to have a bacon and tomato sarnie now while the three bird roast is cooking.


----------



## Hairazor

*I wish you all a Merry day
*

christmas tree


----------



## RoxyBlue

Merry Day after Christmas! Time to get back to stepping on the scale and reassessing your desire for one more cookie or glass of eggnog - oh, wait - there's still New Year's Eve to get through:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm the only one here right now. It's my chance to set up a glitter bomb and frame Goblin for it:devil:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks for the mermaid skeleton Santa!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ooooohhhh!:jol: That's a much more interesting present than, say, a tie or pair of socks. Unless they're Halloween socks, of course.


----------



## scareme

I wish I had gotten my photos out of Photobucket. I hate not being able to post pictures, Birthday wishes, or funnies. I'm boring if I can't animate my wit. I received a femur yule log. But I can't show you so you'll just have to imagine it. I hope everyone's Christmas was all they hoped for.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I thought photobucket relented. Did they go back to locking everyone’s photos


----------



## RoxyBlue

I suspect they relented temporarily in an attempt to lure people back. I cleared out my photos and closed my account there months ago.


----------



## Headless

Well Christmas was lovely - got some great gifts and amongst them a new Skellie! A girl can't have too many Skellie's now can she..... There were also a couple of crows as well as some pirate stuff for next year's fundraiser haunt. So yes halloweeny. Don't you love it when your family understands you hahahaha.

It's New Year's Eve here - just an hour and a half to go until 2019 arrives. 18 was a tough year for us but it had some nice things in there as well. Wishing you all a very Happy New Year.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy 2019 Headless!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Wish you all a happy and safe New Year's Eve!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spending New Year’s eve flipping back and forth between the Twilight Zone marathon and the Thin Man movie marathon while occasionally hacking up a chunk of lung Not the most festive way to spend the evening, but I’m enjoying the TV part:jol:


----------



## scareme

I didn't know the Thin Man movies were on. I love them. I'm sorry you're not feeling well, Roxy. Hang onto those chunks of lung. I know from experience you'll need them later.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^William Powell and Myrna Loy had fabulous on screen chemistry.


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm the only one here right now. It's my chance to set up a glitter bomb and frame Goblin for it:devil:


Now Roxy,,,,,,,have I ever failed to take credit for my glitter bombs?


----------



## Goblin

Hope everypne had a great Christmas. Went to my sister's house Christmas Eve. Dinner and gifts. Got 150.00 cash. 
25.00 Walmart and Lowe's cards. Two ten dollar McDonald's cards. A dvd set of Steven King movies as well as Antman 
and the Wasp and The Black Panther. My 6 year old gret niece Thea made Christmas presents for everyone in her first 
grade class, She made me a little Halloween box that I put with the rest of my Halloween stuff. My sister Virginia gave
me a shirt and a very large Hershey bar......only she forgets I'm diabetic and need it sugar free. lol. My sister Loretta 
gave me another Hallmark snowman...makes 13 now!

Hope everyone has the best year ever. I get my first raise in my social security in three years! Medicare didn't go up
this time so I get 22 more dollars!


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds like you had a great Christmas Goblin. Wish you many more


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watched the last of the Twilight Zone marathon episodes last night that we recorded earlier this week. If it weren't for the fact we still have some horror movies from October to watch, I'd feel as if it were finally the end of the fall holiday season:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm with you on the plague year, spin and Headless. I'm slowly recovering from what was likely a bad cold, and now Spooky1 is coming down with the same thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Spooky1 recommends hot tea with a shot of whiskey


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Spooky1 recommends hot tea with a shot of whiskey


We call that a "Hot Toddy" in our house

All the outside & inside Christmas decorations are down, packed, and packed away in the basement until next year!

I'm soooo glad that my brother bought me a Nespresso machine for Christmas. Putting some pep in my step


----------



## RoxyBlue

I feel Abby staring at me, willing me to take her outside....


----------



## Hairazor

It turns out if someone sends you a recipe for Champagne cupcakes with champagne frosting and you make them, they will beg for more.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like a not so hidden motive behind sending you the recipe, Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

It rather was, a co-worker


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I'm finally recovering from the flu. Ate some pizza tonight. Food has never tasted this wonderful, lol! I think once your sick and get to eat food again after being sick for so long, you start to appreciate it more.  

So glad I'm recovering finally. I slept the whole day and now I feel refreshed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm still waiting for food to actually taste like something:jol: I've been so stuffed up that my sense of smell is not fully functional. The silver lining in that cloud is that I haven't noticed the aroma of one of my co-workers who normally carries about, oh, shall we say, an aura of cigar and personal stench.


----------



## RoxyBlue

8 inches of snow on the ground - guess it’s officially winter now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Homemade bean soup - it's what's for lunch:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Teachers on a snow day


----------



## Hairazor

^ Love it, gonna share it, both my girls work at schools


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> 8 inches of snow on the ground - guess it's officially winter now


8 inches? Around here that's a mild dusting!


----------



## Goblin

I'm BACK!

Finally got rid of my cold...&#8230;..Vitamin C with zinc and Tylenol PM.

We didn't get snow last weekend...&#8230;.just ICE! Rather have the snow!

Wouldn't say it's cold but Garfield my cat lays in front of the electric heater 24 hours a
day.....and he doesn't like to share!

Watching an old horror movie....The Manitou with Tony Curtis and Micheal
Ansara. One of my favorites.

Before I go just want to say...&#8230;.

Self-sticking glitter for everyone!

That's how it's done Scareme!


----------



## Goblin

Went to Home Depot to get an electric heater today. Seen a few 
small heaters but mostly electric fans and air conditioners! Same 
thing at Lowes! Finally had to go to Walmart to get a heater. 
Luckily Walmart realized it wsas STILL winter! What's worse, the
heaters displayed at Lowes were just display models....there were 
no motors in them.....they'd order a heater for you!.


----------



## Spooky1

I’ve been AWOL way too long. Last weeks snow ended up being 13”. Then this weekend we missed the snow storm and just got lots of rain. Now the temperatures have plunged and it’s 15 degrees out with a wind chill of -6 right now. To continue the 2019 plague year, I’m getting over my cold and now have hurt my back. Oh well.


----------



## Hairazor

Slow day today because of MLK Jr day and cooold weather so I finally had a chance to make paper. Had 1 piece left from the last batch.


----------



## stick

Good Luck with your back Spooky1.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Spent the weekend in Savannah with my wife for our 35th Anniversary. So much history, great food, and awesome people crammed into such a small space! Had a great time.


----------



## Hauntiholik

snow
cold
blizzard
school closed
windchill
I'm at work
sucks


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Spent the weekend in Savannah with my wife for our 35th Anniversary. So much history, great food, and awesome people crammed into such a small space! Had a great time.


Congrats on the 35th anniversary. Your wife must be a saint to put up with you for that long - that, or she has a fabulous sense of humor just like you do:jol:


----------



## Goblin

The electric heater we got at Walmart quit working after a day! I guess that's why the checkout lady
told me "If anything happens to it the company that makes it will replace it, WSalmart won't!" I think 
that heater gets returned a lot! Went to Ollie's and got a new heater. Luckily the furnace repairman comes today!
Hope we're not gonna need a new funace!

Hope your back gets better Spooky1. I once strained my psyiatic nerve at work. Could barely walk, bend, 
or sit for a week and a half. Had to have a friend do the heavy lifting for me at work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's always something, Goblin (as Roseanne Roseannadanna would say)

And I think I cracked a rib......


----------



## Headless

Meanwhile - in Australia.....










We're experiencing high temperatures, 37C (98F) today and tonight is shaping up to be most uncomfortable as the temperature isn't supposed to drop below mid 20's (77F) and then back up to 38C (100.4F) tomorrow.

I'm still coughing as well. Just wish whatever it is would get over itself and move on!


----------



## stick

I am sure parts of America would like a little bit of your weather right now Headless.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We've gone from temperatures in the single digits less than a week ago to a high near 60 today, and it's raining - again. Crazy weather. On the plus side, my new long down coat arrived in time for the single digit weather, and it replaced two winter coats I had so I was able to donate them to my church's annual coat drive for charity.


----------



## Death's Door

Today in my part of the states we are enjoying a balmy 56 degrees. Drastic change from Monday with the winds and chill factor. Crazy weather.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> Congrats on the 35th anniversary. Your wife must be a saint to put up with you for that long - that, or she has a fabulous sense of humor just like you do:jol:


Saint, obviously. I'm hoping to get to heaven through association.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^:googly:


----------



## Headless

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Saint, obviously. I'm hoping to get to heaven through association.


Isn't that the only reason the rest of us are members here as well? Asking for a friend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mark Twain had the following to say about friendship: "The holy passion of Friendship is of so sweet and steady and loyal and enduring a nature that it will last through a whole lifetime, if not asked to lend money." :jol:


----------



## Headless

hahahahaha love it!

Happy Australia Day peoples....


----------



## Hairazor

^ That was educational and fun


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn’t vegemite also an Australian thing?:jol:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> Isn't vegemite also an Australian thing?:jol:


Vegemite was invented because the person couldn't find any ipecac.


----------



## Headless

Vegemite is awesome saltiness - and yes I have it on my toast for breakfast often.


----------



## Headless

hahahahaha Dr M I just looked up ipecac..... That's a bit harsh!


----------



## Hauntiholik

dr. Maniaco said:


> vegemite was invented because the person couldn't find any ipecac.


hahahaha!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doc, you slay me:jol:

And you know it's going to be seriously cold when schools are going to be closed in Minnesota because of impending weather


----------



## Hairazor

^And Iowa


----------



## Goblin

The man fixed the furnace today. New transformer and an oil filter. Good as
new.

Gonna take my first vacation in 14 years in September! September 15-22nd.
Had to put it off another year in 2018. Going to Myrtle Beach for a week.
After a ton of medical problems I need it.


----------



## stick

Glad your furnace is fixed Goblin you will needing it tomorrow for sure. It is always nice to be able to look forward to a trip to the beach.


----------



## spinwitch

Hairazor said:


> Slow day today because of MLK Jr day and cooold weather so I finally had a chance to make paper. Had 1 piece left from the last batch.


Interesting! What sort of paper and what do you do with it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thank you to all the workers who have to be out in bad weather clearing the roads so the rest of us can get home safely.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Ditto

Spinwitch, I use dryer lint and shredded paper and make the size paper you would use for cards.

paper


----------



## RoxyBlue

Heat pump thermometer said -3 this morning. Just a mite on the chilly side for our area:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin Glitter clean up directions:

c7818fa6aebc6d04ea2997d7db4795d0


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Mwahahaha! :jol:


----------



## Goblin

Me? Clean up the glitter?

Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! and Ha again!


----------



## Goblin

When I was a kid we had a collie named Rusty. He looked exactly like Lassie.
He stayed with us kids and watched over us. He would stay at the elementary school while we were attending school. 
The principal and the teachers would complain to momma and daddy about him but as long as we were there Rusty 
stayed there to watch over us. All the other kids loved Rusty and were glad to see him. Rusty would sit outside our 
classroom window which aggravated the teacher. Momma would take Rusty home but he would sneak back to the school. 
When we moved on to high school then Rusty stayed home. The principa land the teachers were finally happy!
Rusty was hit by a bus and it was a couple of days before we could find him.The vet suggested putting him to sleep
but Rusty was a member of the family so Daddy told him to do what he could. He had to have surgery but he survived!
Sadly Rusty passed away in 1973. He watched over us to the very end. I remember him always greeting us, always
wanting to shake hands
And the elementary school? It was torn down and replaced with a place for people to walk their dogs! Rusty got his
revenge.


----------



## Goblin

I saw my shadow...&#8230;&#8230;

600 more years of glitter! :devil::jol::devil:


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, what a wonderful story about Rusty.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You go, Rusty! And take Goblin’s glitter with you:googly:

I’m binge watching Blue Planet on BBC America - such a fabulous and beautifully done series about the breathtaking diversity of life on this planet.


----------



## Goblin

I got my photobucket back!


----------



## Goblin

You have to tolerate the Photobucket watermark though


----------



## Goblin

At least I have access to my pictures once again!


----------



## stick

Great story about Rusty and love the pictures but sent the glitter elsewhere Goblin.


----------



## Spooky1

It’s 59 degrees here, a few days ago we had a high of 20. Crazy weather.


----------



## Hauntiholik

^^ Climate change ^^


----------



## RoxyBlue

^True dat!

The daffodils that were just starting to come up when the really cold snap came through seem to have survived the rigors of single digit weather and are now popping up in several places. Looking forward to seeing their cheery blooms.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Getting ready for today's snowy commute!


----------



## stick

Enjoy, it is going to be 75 here today. Possible snow coming on Monday next week.


----------



## Hauntiholik

It was -7 this morning and the kids had a delayed start for school.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I thought the midwest was done with that polar vortex thing.


----------



## Goblin

We've had 70 degree weather the past two days! Snow's coming!

My father's been gone 29 years the 5th 

My latest invention is perfected...&#8230;.The Glitter Blizzard! Comes in 
a variety of colos&#8230;..Red...Green....Blue....Yellow....Orange.....Purple....
Black....White.....and of coUrse RAINBOW!

And in parting...&#8230;..


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're an evil, evil man, Goblin:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

So much Cabin Fever here due to the weather, Goblin's glitter bomb/snowball fight is a welcome relief (but don't think it means a repeat later on would be appreciated)


----------



## RoxyBlue

So Photobucket is trying to woo people back after the fiasco of taking photos hostage in exchange for a high annual fee to support third party hosting. The new CEO (the old one is no longer with the company - wonder why?) is hoping to regain customer trust by unlocking access to people's photos and offering a much more reasonable fee schedule. Won't make a difference to me, since I removed most of the photos I had on the site and killed my account.

Now Flickr appears to be going through growing pains - if you have fewer than 1000 photos on the site, you likely won't be affected:

https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/01/f...-on-free-accounts-unlimited-storage-for-pros/


----------



## Headless

That whole photobucket thing was disgraceful. I'd be highly surprised if they got back even a small percentage of the people they've lost.


----------



## Hairazor

What she ^ said


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cooked up some salmon tonight with butter, olive oil, lemon juice, garlic, pepper, and dill. It was delish:jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...so I stop at Walmart Food after work to pick up milk, mostly for my coffee the next day. Some man is lying on the floor next to the freezer. head all the way IN the freezer, seriously all the way wedged in there between the door and the end of the freezer and his head is all the way at the bottom of the freezer. I freak out and take his pulse and vitals, he smells of beer. I shake him. Nothing. Not dead, just drunk or on drugs. I hunt for an employee and find a teenage manager who is terrified and just stares at me. I assure him the man is alive, just drunk and he goes off and finds an older manager who just grabs the guy, says "get out" and hauls him to his feet. Drunk guy wakes up, starts singing and at this point I'm done. I make sure he's OK and leave. Grab some cat food for Lucy and bye. I did hear drunk guy singing as I left. That scared the hell out of me.


----------



## Hairazor

Whoa ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like the drunk guy was quite cheerful in spite of getting wedged into the freezer:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I usually don't think about trees as issues during my daily commute, but that sure changes quickly when they're coated with a layer of heavy ice and drooping over the road. I got to witness a small display of fireworks when a big branch fell and hit a telephone line on the way down this morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What, no unstructured thoughts for two days? At this rate, even a glitter bomb from Goblin would be a welcome diversion:googly:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Well it turns out drunk guy is a regular which is why I left. My thing is freaking out over how he got into that position in the first place. I checked him for bruises and nothing. I think he laid down like that and even drunk I can't figure out why. He wasn't around the alcohol. Oh well, I am glad he didn't have a broken neck (although why is a mystery)/


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> I usually don't think about trees as issues during my daily commute, but that sure changes quickly when they're coated with a layer of heavy ice and drooping over the road. I got to witness a small display of fireworks when a big branch fell and hit a telephone line on the way down this morning.


I'm in Florida so both "I'm so glad you're OK" and " that must have been cool to see"!


----------



## Headless

I've been a bit busy with hospital and doctors. Shane heading off to see a heart surgeon on Monday after having an angiogram last week and them finding his stent failing and only able to re-inflate to 50%. So at this stage it looks like the next step is by-pass surgery. Life is never dull......


----------



## Hairazor

Prayers for the best Headless


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, PG, and yes, it was cool to see:jol:

Sorry to hear about Shane, Headless. I’ve known a number of guys who’ve undergone bypass surgery, and I’ve always found it interesting that they both look and act younger after they’ve recovered from the procedure. Seems to give them a new lease on life (plus better circulation)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, looking at anywhere from 4-6 inches of snow, plus some ice accumulation on Wednesday in our area. It was thoughtful of Accuweather to add this little note to the end of its winter storm advisory: _When venturing outside, watch your first few steps taken on steps, sidewalks, and driveways, which could be icy and slippery, increasing your risk of a fall and injury._


----------



## Hauntiholik

One of my birds died on Valentines day. Kinda out of sorts.


----------



## Hairazor

So sorry Hauntiholik


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Headless said:


> I've been a bit busy with hospital and doctors. Shane heading off to see a heart surgeon on Monday after having an angiogram last week and them finding his stent failing and only able to re-inflate to 50%. So at this stage it looks like the next step is by-pass surgery. Life is never dull......


Headless, I'm sorry to hear about Shane and and I am keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers. Please let us know of Shane's successful by-pass surgery!!



Hauntiholik said:


> One of my birds died on Valentines day. Kinda out of sorts.


Hugs to you Hauntiholik, I'm so sorry.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I have today off and have done nothing. I think today is the first time in many weeks/months I haven't picked up another shift and sort of ruined my day off. I did chat on the phone with one of my ex bosses from the health department. We're getting together Sunday with another one of my ex bosses from the health department. I loved working there. The program was fantastic (Florida breast and cervical cancer early detection program) and my boss was an RN who would do anything to save a woman's life. She was and is amazing!! Rick Scott slashed jobs and then two of us were gone. Luckily Jan is still there and the woman saves lives. I could rave about her forever. I have seen her spend hours trying to help some woman she's never met, and never will, from the other side of the state , survive cancer and get the medical help she needs. She is kind and caring. I LOVED having her as a boss.

Oh well, I still miss working there. It felt like I made a difference. Also having perfect bosses never hurts. And...how often are there people out there who will do anything to help you? It was special. Also first and probably only time I had/will have bosses who were that incredible.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sounds like a fantastic lady PG.

Maybe there is a community award you could nominate her for?


----------



## Hairazor

Ditto ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear you lost one of your birds, Haunti


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very kind of Mother Nature to send warm temperatures to help get rid of the five inches of snow she dumped in our area on Wednesday.


----------



## Hairazor

Thunder and lightning and steady snow, if the wind picks up------


----------



## Lord Homicide

What are y'all up to??


----------



## Hauntiholik

Purging stuff.


----------



## stick

Checking out the forum.


----------



## Hairazor

A bit snow bound for the moment, LordH


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spooky1 said:


> It's 59 degrees here, a few days ago we had a high of 20. Crazy weather.


sounds like Texas


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching “Wreck It Ralph”.


----------



## Hauntiholik

traded in a couple cars


----------



## Lord Homicide

PrettyGhoul said:


> ...so I stop at Walmart Food after work to pick up milk, mostly for my coffee the next day. Some man is lying on the floor next to the freezer. head all the way IN the freezer, seriously all the way wedged in there between the door and the end of the freezer and his head is all the way at the bottom of the freezer. I freak out and take his pulse and vitals, he smells of beer. I shake him. Nothing. Not dead, just drunk or on drugs. I hunt for an employee and find a teenage manager who is terrified and just stares at me. I assure him the man is alive, just drunk and he goes off and finds an older manager who just grabs the guy, says "get out" and hauls him to his feet. Drunk guy wakes up, starts singing and at this point I'm done. I make sure he's OK and leave. Grab some cat food for Lucy and bye. I did hear drunk guy singing as I left. That scared the hell out of me.


Florida... strange place I say.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last day of the month has arrived and we have the following "holidays":

Floral Design Day - Either means making a lovely arrangement with existing flowers or making up a whole new flower never before seen by man.

National Chili Day - A perfect comfort food for the cold weather we're having. There is a restaurant in our area (Hard Times Cafe) that serves both Texas and Cincinnati chili. Spooky1 favors the Texas style and I favor the Cincinnati style.

Public Sleeping Day - Not recommended as an outside activity considering the cold weather we're having. Also not recommended as something to do at your desk during the work day. Bosses frown on that.

National Tooth Fairy Day - Rumor has it the Tooth Fairy delivers over $700 million dollars a year in the US in exchange for children's baby teeth.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

We have a nurse who posts the National Days, every day (love her...she's an amazing lovely person). She was off President's Day (also National Drink Wine Day) so I posted that. I was just amused to post a national drink wine day. Actually a lot of the National Days amuse me. My all time favorite was don't do housework and drink beer day. I think I wrote that here; not sure of the date though.

Have to say I'm enjoying Public Sleeping Day! lol. I wonder how hard it is (can't imagine it's very) to pass a national day. We should come up with a Halloween related National Day and get it passed. In a odd month. Maybe a National Trash Can Trauma Day in March for example. Who's with me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Most of the holidays posted on sites that post such information are pretty informal, as in not nationally recognized. Someone just thought it was a good idea

My example (not a holiday, more of a tradition) - some years ago I bought myself a pair of bright candy apple red shoes. I started wearing them on Saturday evenings only while playing violin in the orchestra pit for one of the theater groups with which I'm involved. I told my fellow musicians that Saturday was Red Shoe Night. Over the years, more and more of them now wear something red (not all have red shoes, particularly the guys) for Saturday performances.


----------



## Hairazor

Fun stuff ^

I found it delightful a few years back that Kick Butt Day is the second Monday in October, so every so often it is on my Birthday, the 8th


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

My son moved out a few years back, and we've been keeping his room as-is ... laziness as much as sentimental reasons, I'm sure. But I finally got around to turning it into "my" room - where I can display my toys, and work when I have to on weekends and such. It turned out just the way I hoped it would. Here are some pix:



Panorama Shot


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

My Dad was in the army when he was young, and when he passed last year, the Government sent this flag for his funeral.







So now I can sit and look at my stuff, and work or read. I like it a lot.


----------



## DandyBrit

That all looks fantastic. Clean bright displays of your collections - I'm envious!


----------



## Goblin

My brother-in-law has been undergoing treatments for a cancerous knott in his neck. After his last two treatments
he developed pneumonia. He was supposed to come hom from the hospital Saturday but one of his lungs collapsed. 
He is gonna have surgery today.

Bought the entire Lost in Space series for 19.95 at Walmart Friday. Hope to get
The Addams Family too. Same price. They also have My Favorite Martian and
The Invaders, but they cost a little more.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dr. Maniaco said:


> My son moved out a few years back, and we've been keeping his room as-is ... laziness as much as sentimental reasons, I'm sure. But I finally got around to turning it into "my" room - where I can display my toys, and work when I have to on weekends and such. It turned out just the way I hoped it would. Here are some pix:
> 
> 
> 
> Panorama Shot


*That is a dream room Dr. Maniaco! Nice job! how long did it take you to design and build? (curious). It was fun looking through the pictures and spotting items I recognized and love. First thing i focused on was the Christmas Story lamp.

I never thought of doing something like this and I have to say it's really lovely!!*


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Goblin said:


> My brother-in-law has been undergoing treatments for a cancerous knott in his neck. After his last two treatments
> he developed pneumonia. He was supposed to come hom from the hospital Saturday but one of his lungs collapsed.
> He is gonna have surgery today.
> 
> Bought the entire Lost in Space series for 19.95 at Walmart Friday. Hope to get
> The Addams Family too. Same price. They also have My Favorite Martian and
> The Invaders, but they cost a little more.


*Goblin, I'm so sorry to hear about your brother-in-law and will pray for his recovery!!*


----------



## Hairazor

Dr.M that room is boss

Goblin, prayers for your BIL


----------



## Death's Door

Nice space ya got there Dr. M.!!!!

Hubby and I finally got to redoing my office into a gothic library/office. I absolutely love having my own space.

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Leg lamp! Total geek man cave, Doc:jol:

Sorry your brother-in-law is having issues, Goblin. Cancer is bad enough without having to deal with other complications.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

All our prayers with you and your family, Goblin.

I spent a week or so creating the floor plan on a computer room design software called 5D. I forced myself to follow the plan ... best thing ever. If you like the design, stick to it! A couple of weekends of work and putting furniture together. The table was the most expensive thing in the room, but I wanted an eight-foot table. Solid but open ... 

The best thing is that I can easily swap out items as I get the urge.


----------



## Headless

Hope everything went well with BIL Goblin! 
Sorry to hear about the loss of your pet Haunti.
Nice room Dr M!

Well Shane was scheduled for surgery last Thursday afternoon. Had to be in at the hospital (1 hour drive from home) by 10.00am. We were at the halfway mark of the trip by 8.45am when we received a phone call from the hospital to say the surgery had been cancelled. Not only that but now the surgeon has gone away for 2.5 weeks so he won't be re-scheduled until his return. So stress and anxiety levels sky high with a husband suffering constant chest pain and sucking on anginine spray like it's a mouth wash to keep everything at bay. See previous comment - life is never dull.....


----------



## Goblin

My brother-in-law's surgery went off without a hitch. Should come home at the end of
the week.

So many people are having strokes and dying lately. I count my blessings that I was
lucky enough to survive mine. My sister asked the lord to watch over me while I was
in the hospital. I told her the next day he listened to her.....I had two nurses named
"Angel!" I laughed and told her he felt I was a 2 angel job!


----------



## stick

Glad to Hear all is good with your BIL Golbin.
Headless I Hope and pray all good well when Shane is able to have his surgery.


----------



## Hairazor

Prayers for Shane, Headless

Good news about your BIL, Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Needless to say, I can't wait for September 18th to get here.

My first vacation in 14 years!

Going to Myrtle Beach, SC for an entire week! Good thing is all 3 of us are 
retired so there is no hurry about coming home. Nobody has to go back to 
go back to work the next day. In 2004 I had to go into work that night! It
will going into Autumn so it won't be hot and humid

My sister has rented the penthouse. 3 bedrooms, each has it's own bathroom!
This specially comes in handy when you suffer with irritable bowel syndrome.
And no waiting to take a shower. The place we stayed at only had one small
bathroom shared by all. Rough when there was 7 of us.

Looking forward to checking out their 4 Halloween shops. Eating at my
favorite resteraunt.....Fuddruckers! (Last time was in 2005) Gonna get my first
Myrtle Beach Calendar in 14 years and a new Myrtle Beach keychain to
replace the one that gave out some time back. I love to get soveineers!

I am really gonna enjoy this vacation because to be completely honest I don't
believe there will be any more. It's harder on a fixed income than it
was when I was working

Thea, my great-niece's birthday party is on the 16th. She will be 7 years
old. She's crazy about Godzilla so my brother and I got her a shirt that says
"I love Godzilla" on it with a picture of Godzilla. A toy unicorn and a copy of the
movie "Jack the Giant Killer" a 60's fantasy that has giants, witches, and a
dragon. 
I don't think he's through shopping yet. lol.

Saw the new Halloween movie that came out this past October. It's pretty
good. Love the ending. Laurie not only prepared herself for Micheal's return
but her house as well.

Before I go...&#8230;.

Glitter bombs are set with motion detectors! Move at your own risk! :jol::devil::jol::devil:


----------



## Hairazor

BAM, guess what I just triggered


Your vacation sounds a winner Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

(holding a mirror up to the computer screen so glitter bomb will go off at Goblin when he moves):devil:


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> (holding a mirror up to the computer screen so glitter bomb will go off at Goblin when he moves):devil:


Unfortunately I know the bomb's pass codes!


----------



## Goblin

Your vacation sounds a winner Goblin[/QUOTE said:


> I forgot to mention we're staying at Holiday Inn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's March and it's still cold. What's that all about?!?

I got a Burgess seed/plant catalog yesterday in the mail. Even if I don't buy anything from them, I enjoy looking through the catalog. Makes me feel like spring is just around the corner.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> I got a Burgess seed/plant catalog yesterday in the mail. Even if I don't buy anything from them, I enjoy looking through the catalog. Makes me feel like spring is just around the corner.


My Mom used to get all kinds of catalogs ... I always loved looking through them. I'm afraid I'm guilty of getting a few myself ... my favorite is the Duluth Trading Company Catalog. And Grandin Road.

Catalogs are an older person's Amazon.com.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^When I was a kid, my siblings and I always looked forward to seeing the catalogs that arrived in the fall because we would go through them and mark items we hoped to get for Christmas, just in case Santa needed a little help with the lists. Sometimes that actually worked:jol:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

The Sears Christmas Wish Book! G.I. Joe, Matchbox, Hot Wheels!


----------



## Goblin

Good news. My Brother-in-law came home from the hospital Friday afternoon. The day
before his birthday!

We used to get the Sear's wish book and one from JC Pennys in the fall of the year. The
kids use to see them first, and it was passed from one kid to another.

When I was a kid my father came in my bedroom while I was asleep and woke me and
asked me if I wanted a full sized pinball machine for Christmas. Half asleep I said yeah.
When I got up I asked him about it and told me I must have dreamed it. Christmas
motning there it was! Daddy always like to play the hand held electronic games the
younger kids got. His favorite was the one where you play tic-tac-toe against a chicken!
He played thet game all Christmas Day! He accused the chicken of cheating! Lol. My
niece finally got to play the game after he went back to work on the 26th.


----------



## Hairazor

Great memories, Goblin


(and good news about the good news)


----------



## RoxyBlue

You used to be able to buy just about anything from a Sears catalog, including (I believe) house kits.


----------



## Death's Door

Goblin - great news about your vacation and brother. 

Catalogs that I got were from Sears and JC Penney. JC Penney would send out mini catalogs in between the 5 lb ones.

I hosted the St. Patty's Day Pokeno on Saturday with my ladies. We also celebrated International Women's Day on that day. Been getting together for Pokeno since 2005.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got impatient waiting for it to warm up enough outside for garden work, so we picked up some seeds and a little Jiffy pot "greenhouse" so we can start some plants inside (jalapenos, sweet 100 cherry tomatoes, zinnias, marigolds, coleus, and zucchini).


----------



## Hauntiholik

SNOW....IS....COMING
and a bomb cyclone


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Bomb cyclone" - two words you don't want to hear next to each other, kind of like "explosive diarrhea"


----------



## Hauntiholik

Probably just as bad Roxy!


----------



## scareme

Good night.


----------



## Death's Door

Been watching the news about the Bomb Cyclone. It looks crazy!!!! Whoever is dealing with it, please be safe and stay in doors. 

My neighbor has a new doggie named Goliath. He is part German shepherd and wolf. Beautiful coat and he's just 6 months old. Big puppy. I've been having "howling" sessions with him - our yards but up to each others. I howl and he usually joins me. I love hearing him - don't know if the other neighbors appreciate it but I do.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Goliath sounds lovely. I've wanted to adopt a dog for a long time but haven't because of my cat Lucy. I love all dogs but tend to be drawn towards large mixed breeds.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

My contract is coming up and I'm getting a lot of messages asking me to interview. This place will pay for my education but if I go to a hospital I get great benefits. I'm not sure what to do..


----------



## scareme

Benefits are a big plus. They usually equal more than the higher pay. As far as paying for your education, every situation is different. My daughter's fiancee is a Doctor. He and several of his classmates were promised their schooling would be paid if they agreed to work for Intregress medical group. when they started work they were told there was no money to pay for the schooling. A few went to work elsewhere. Bobby stayed with them, but has a hell of a student loan to pay back. Like I said, every situation is different. I didn't even know a medical group could go back on an offer. Let me know what you decide. You've got a lot to weigh out.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Things is going better for me and I've been focusing on myself a lot lately. My depression is getting better and I'm starting to socialize with people again. Anytime I feel down on life, I try to keep myself occupied with hobbies. This is something that I learned about depression. Just to focus on something else and distract your mind. The more I think, the more I analyze things and stress out over things that I have no control over. This is why Halloween makes me happy because it immediately gives me happy memories of my childhood. I might start writing some "Halloween" poems soon and maybe share them on here. :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to see you back, BOHP. Depression and its potential consequences are horrendous, and anything you can grab hold of to keep you putting one foot in from of the other can literally be life saving. Stay connected and embrace all the spooky loveliness of Halloween and all the not so spooky loveliness of everything else:jol:

Speaking of spooky, this morning we were having internet connection issues at work - no access to any site other than Facebook. Makes me wonder what kind of spooky connections they have:googly:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

scareme said:


> Benefits are a big plus. They usually equal more than the higher pay. As far as paying for your education, every situation is different. My daughter's fiancee is a Doctor. He and several of his classmates were promised their schooling would be paid if they agreed to work for Intregress medical group. when they started work they were told there was no money to pay for the schooling. A few went to work elsewhere. Bobby stayed with them, but has a hell of a student loan to pay back. Like I said, every situation is different. I didn't even know a medical group could go back on an offer. Let me know what you decide. You've got a lot to weigh out.


Thank you scareme. I'm thinking out-loud now but I really need benefits (medical and dental) and good pay. I want to start school soon and that will be a two year contract. I feel so far behind. I spent so many years taking care of my parents without thinking of the cost to me. That's fine but I need to get going and make this decision. I was so tired the last time but working at the Health Department and they were OK with it. This time working to pay mortgage and school I'm scared. I'm a zombie now picking up shifts, I'm old and hate admitting that. I do love this work though and I think I'm good at it. I'm told I'm good at it. I can support myself with a job I love.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

BunchOfHocusPocus said:


> Things is going better for me and I've been focusing on myself a lot lately. My depression is getting better and I'm starting to socialize with people again. Anytime I feel down on life, I try to keep myself occupied with hobbies. This is something that I learned about depression. Just to focus on something else and distract your mind. The more I think, the more I analyze things and stress out over things that I have no control over. This is why Halloween makes me happy because it immediately gives me happy memories of my childhood. I might start writing some "Halloween" poems soon and maybe share them on here. :jol:


Very nice to see you again BunchOfHocusPocus! Depression is so awful and I'm glad to hear you're finding ways to handle it! I'm looking forward to reading your poetry!  



RoxyBlue said:


> Speaking of spooky, this morning we were having internet connection issues at work - no access to any site other than Facebook. Makes me wonder what kind of spooky connections they have:googly:


Hmm, funny and kinda nefarious sounding. I do remember reading something weird about this type of thing but I think it was after I pulled a double and my brain was tired. Just something about only being able to post on Facebook, It's interesting.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sometimes people tell me things and I'm so shocked I don't know what to say. Yesterday my 18 year old co worker and I talked of one of those things. She told me something and I told her something and there was no resolve. We were both upset. It really upset me I couldn't tell her anything comforting.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Sometimes there aren't any words that immediately come to mind, and it's okay when that happens to say "I don't know what to say". Sometimes all you can do is listen, and you can always let the person know that the door is open for further discussion.

First day of spring and it was 24 degrees outside this morning. Maryland weather is schizophrenic.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Does it feel like Spring?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Why no, no, it doesn't:googly:


----------



## stick

I agree with you Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You’re an agreeable person, stick

Chilly and windy today, but at least the sun is shining brightly. Took the day off from work just ‘cause:jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Goblin said:


> Needless to say, I can't wait for September 18th to get here.
> 
> My first vacation in 14 years!
> 
> Going to Myrtle Beach, SC for an entire week! Good thing is all 3 of us are
> retired so there is no hurry about coming home. Nobody has to go back to
> go back to work the next day. In 2004 I had to go into work that night! It
> will going into Autumn so it won't be hot and humid
> 
> My sister has rented the penthouse. 3 bedrooms, each has it's own bathroom!
> This specially comes in handy when you suffer with irritable bowel syndrome.
> And no waiting to take a shower. The place we stayed at only had one small
> bathroom shared by all. Rough when there was 7 of us.
> 
> Looking forward to checking out their 4 Halloween shops. Eating at my
> favorite resteraunt.....Fuddruckers! (Last time was in 2005) Gonna get my first
> Myrtle Beach Calendar in 14 years and a new Myrtle Beach keychain to
> replace the one that gave out some time back. I love to get soveineers!
> 
> I am really gonna enjoy this vacation because to be completely honest I don't
> believe there will be any more. It's harder on a fixed income than it
> was when I was working.
> 
> Before I go...&#8230;.
> 
> Glitter bombs are set with motion detectors! Move at your own risk! :jol::devil::jol::devil:


Goblin, that sounds so awesome! You and your siblings are going to have a wonderful time!! I would love to vacation with my brother and sister some day!!

I'm cooking a corn beef in my slow cooker. A couple days before St. Patrick's Day I stopped at Walmart Food after work and they were selling corned beef for 1.98/lb. I haven't seen it below 4.98/lb in years so for the next 30 minutes I was going through their cooler looking for anything over 4 lbs. I found one...4.3 and another at 3.96. I'm kicking myself I didn't buy a couple more,...went back a day later and all gone. Anyway then I got called in and worked 2 doubles over last weekend so wasn't able to cook a corned beef (which I love so much). I'm doing it a little different...slow cooker, using some pressed cider as cooking liquid, a tablespoon or so apple-cider vinegar and added some sliced candied ginger. I'm also going to finish with a candied glaze in the oven with very thinly sliced candied ginger melted on top. I can hardly wait. And oh! I managed to buy the last bag of parsnips...hard to find around here. Yum.


----------



## Hairazor

You have my mouth watering ^


----------



## Goblin

I fell in the floor the other night. I started to get up and suddenly my left leg gave out from under me. 
I fell against the recliner and woke my brother. After a minute or two it passed and I was able to get 
up under my own power. Last time it took the rescue squad! My leg bothered me for a day from where 
I fell on it but I'm okay. I think it was a leg cramp. I sat with my leg tucked back under the desk chair
too long and essentially it fell asleep.


----------



## Hairazor

Glad it came out OK Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

You’re a walking disaster zone, Goblin. That’s what comes of overexposure to GLITTER!:googly:

We have some little seedlings coming up in the seed starter kit we planted about a week or so ago. I planted zinnia and marigold seeds today in the remaining unused peat pots. With a little luck we’ll have some strong plants ready to go outside in a few weeks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Making a big pot of bean soup - lunch is going to be covered for at least two weeks now:jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sounds yummy to me!

It's the oddest thing but with this new job, new direction really, I've lost a lot of weight without trying and I didn't notice. I thought I lost some weight but even with people commenting I didn't realize how much. 150 to 116 (I found that out when a salesman at work used me as a demonstration for a Hoyer Lift). Desk job to running. I have mixed feelings about it. I'm hungry all the time (and eat all the time) and clothes I loved fall off. I'm used to trying to cover up and for the last eight months all I've been wearing are scrubs with an elastic waist band because I work all the time. A couple of weeks ago I had a very last minute, very, very important meeting and my clothes were literally falling off; I almost cried. I finally found a pair of pants I bought years ago and even they were to loose and so again trying to cover up; this time to hide the fact that my pants were falling. I'm happy I lost weight I really needed to lose but I just bought a bunch of clothes I loved (for my previous job) not even a year ago that were flattering and I was happy with. Does that make sense? So really mixed feelings and weird.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^The beauty of a job that keeps you active - effortless weight loss

You might try taking the newer clothing to a tailor and see what can be altered to adjust for your newer, more svelte body. It won't be free but would likely cost much less than buying all new replacements.

Embrace the change and remember - no matter what's on the outside, you're still the same beautiful woman.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*I'm back!!!!!*

Just got through wading through all the posts since last AUGUST!!!

These last few months have been busy for me. I finally got into the Wound Care Center and within two months of weekly visits, the wound on my toe was healed up. Got discharged by Christmas and haven't needed to get back. It's amazing what can happen when you get seen by people dedicated to wound care!

For Halloween last year, I got to take my first trip to Sea World during Howl-O-Scream and experienced their Scare Zones. (Never been to a scare zone and it was fantastic) Nothing makes me smile more than when you hear a symphony of screams when the monsters make their entrances! It was fantastic!

The rest of the time since my last post, I've been dealing with the stress of taking care of my birth mother who was officially diagnosed with Dementia and needed me to arrange her appointments. The stress was making me physically sick and stressed so the family found a way to move me out of the place i was living to New Braunfels TX where I'm residing in a luxury apartment where there are no crazy people to make things worse. In another week or so, we're moving to a new two bedroom apartment a floor down where I'll have a bigger room.

Moving to this place has been just what I needed. I'm feeling like I'm in a good place and I feel as though I've gotten my grove back and though I can't do a haunt anymore, I'm going to do whatever I can to create spooky things and try my hand with ceramics again.

I've missed a lot here, but I'm going to try and stick around now that I have my groove back again!


----------



## Hairazor

Good to hear from you DarkA


----------



## Hauntiholik

Welcome back DA!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Thanks, guys! I missed ya'll!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to see you back here, DA, and happy to hear you're doing well after going through some of life's more rigorous moments:jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Welcome back Dark Angel 27! It's nice to see you again.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Finally saw Jaws for the first time. Not a bad movie, but I had to laugh when the Jaws animatronic came on board the ship. Still an enjoyable movie!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^My goodness, where have you been hiding all these years?!?

I first saw Jaws shortly after it came out in 1975 at a movie theater with one of my brothers and a high school buddy of mine. Quite the impact seeing it on a big screen, and it's still one of my favorite horror movies.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^My parents were over protective of my sister and I. Some how when my younger siblings came along, then it was suddenly fine to watch whatever they wanted.  (Because they could get away with murder!  )

However, I'm now doing my best to catch up on some old classics. Mainly, the Indian Jones films which I recently binge watched and the first and second Mummy movies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of binge watching, next Saturday there will be a Twilight Zone marathon on the SyFy channel.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Dark Angel 27

Just another quiet day...I'm really bored right now....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Today, I got some awesome news from my brother who's in the army. He's been promoted to Staff Sergent today! So proud of him!


----------



## Hairazor

^ Yay


----------



## PrettyGhoul

This thread is suppose to be thoughts, right? No feed back needed? I guess you can tell me what you think after I say what I want to say/.

I am so angry!!! My sister called after a year and now again. I don't want to talk to her.I took care of my parents for years until my Mother ended up on a ventilator. I just wanted to help. I ended up doing everything. I didn't ask for it, I just did it. I didn't ask for anything and I didn't think of the future, I should have. When I was taking care of our Mother my sister would ask me to keep the phone close, to answer whenever she wanted. She even asked me to take the damn thing in the bathroom with me(I refused); ;not that it mattered, she was never there.

My brother came through after Mom aspirated in the hospital. We both saw that. We had just arrived ( his car was dead....so I was picking him up and dropping him off from work) ....Mom was on her back with a food tray and I went into it with the nurse about how people can aspirate if not sitting up and oops to late. I will never forget my brothers face when that happened or my sorrow. The ****ing doctor asked us if we wanted to save her. Why didn't I sue you ask? I don't know. I was so sad. I think I just stopped. I remember the doctor telling me it was cheese and looking at me as if I should know what that meant. Mom was on a ventilator for the rest of her life.

After that, vent weaning, another year or so. my brother was great, my bp was 180. My sister wanted to pull the plug on our mother; get a pot of gold that didn't exist. My mother was awake and fine at this point, well on a vent. 

OK well now you get why I'm not a fan. Or not, there's more . The aftermath was bad and I'm OK with never seeing her again. BTW she's 10 yrs older than me.

I think she's calling for more stuff. She's already gotten more than her share. I know she's not calling to say sorry. So that leaves the only thing I wanted...a wooden carving And NO


----------



## Hairazor

Dealing with family can be so very hard. Rant away, it sounds like you have every right to.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear what you've been going through, PG. Family dynamics can get horribly out of whack when there's a major illness or long term health issue. You'd like to think that everyone willingly pulls together and pitches in to the best of their ability when a family member is ill, but I've heard of too many cases where that didn't happen.

And no, you don't think about the future when it's your mom or dad. You do what needs to be done.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yeah, what they said. Family can really suck sometimes and you've got every right to vent! Go for it! *hugs*


----------



## Hauntiholik

An answering machine is a blessed thing PG. Utilized it. If your sister has something important to say, she'll leave a message.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Added plus of an answering machine - you don't have to deal with annoying sales calls:jol:

Quiet day at the office so far. I should probably get some work done....


----------



## Hairazor

I was groaning over how much raking needed to be done this spring, I just got my shoulders to quit bedeviling me and Sweetie can't do it due to his accident. I was sitting at my desk and could see something moving in the bushes outside the window. Upon closer inspection, it is Sweetie's friend raking away. My new Hero!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I didn't see a general announcement about this, so I will copy here - from the site owners:

_We just want to give you a heads up that we will be doing a necessary systems storage upgrade to the community today resulting in Scheduled down time.

In addition to this the community may experience some brief outages during the day while we restart memory pods to ensure everything is working accordingly. This should only take an hour or less, but we want to give you a heads up in case something comes up in the process resulting in more down time.

During this time please refrain from using the Sitedown reporting feature as we are already aware of the possible outages.

Once the updates are completed we should see a more stable user experience.

Thank you all for your patience.

Your Community Management Team_


----------



## Hairazor

^ Thanks for the heads up


----------



## RoxyBlue

When somebody's ip address shows up in spam databases 143 times, it's a pretty good indication that he might be a spammer

And it's that time of year again - warmer weather brings out the seasonal bicycle riders, and some of them think they don't have to be mindful of the laws of traffic. I almost hit a guy yesterday when he sailed through a red light directly in front of me as I was about to make a left turn. I should have just taken him out of the gene pool, but then I would have been late to work:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just came across this interview with an artist (Alicia VanNoy Call) who writes and illustrates apocalyptic nursery rhymes that are hilarious and spooky. Examples are in the link:

http://blog.folioacademy.com/alicia-vannoy-calls-apocalyptic-nursery-rhymes/


----------



## Hairazor

^ fun site, thanks


----------



## PrettyGhoul

OK, I have a real life pet peeve. I try and find kitty treats for Lucy that won't make her sick or give her diabetes if she eats to many of them. Oddly enough I love Pet Smart's Grreat Choice Meaty Sticks (the cat food is not good I don't buy that). First ingredient is always: Beef, Chicken, Tuna, Salmon. Lucy's favorite is the beef and now they don't carry it. I'm so irked. Grreat Choice was the only one who offered beef as the first ingredient in treats.

The first time I bought these I gave her one and turned around to unload groceries, turned back and swore because it was gone (no way would she eat it that fast) and I thought she had shoved it under the oven. I spent 30 minutes looking for it because I didn't want to attract bugs (Florida). I gave her a second and watched to see where she would shove it and she wolfed it down. So yay a treat my cat loved that was good for her. Now I can't buy it, grrrr.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Just came across this interview with an artist (Alicia VanNoy Call) who writes and illustrates apocalyptic nursery rhymes that are hilarious and spooky. Examples are in the link:
> 
> http://blog.folioacademy.com/alicia-vannoy-calls-apocalyptic-nursery-rhymes/


Those were awesome! I really liked the Miss Muffet Rhyme the best!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

PrettyGhoul said:


> OK, I have a real life pet peeve. I try and find kitty treats for Lucy that won't make her sick or give her diabetes if she eats to many of them. Oddly enough I love Pet Smart's Grreat Choice Meaty Sticks (the cat food is not good I don't buy that). First ingredient is always: Beef, Chicken, Tuna, Salmon. Lucy's favorite is the beef and now they don't carry it. I'm so irked. Grreat Choice was the only one who offered beef as the first ingredient in treats.
> 
> The first time I bought these I gave her one and turned around to unload groceries, turned back and swore because it was gone (no way would she eat it that fast) and I thought she had shoved it under the oven. I spent 30 minutes looking for it because I didn't want to attract bugs (Florida). I gave her a second and watched to see where she would shove it and she wolfed it down. So yay a treat my cat loved that was good for her. Now I can't buy it, grrrr.


I know how that can be. I've become a lot more health conscience with Jack than I was before. Lucky for me, my local HEB (grocery store) has a special line of natural pet food called Heritage Ranch that I've been buying for a couple years now. For his treats, I do my best to go natural with meaty chews and that same dog food sells treats as well, currently, Jack gets the pumpkin flavored treats and I can feel confident knowing that I can give it to him without fear of him getting sick from them.

ION: These last few days, my aunt, uncle and I completed the move to the new digs. Loving the location and we didn't have very many issues. The minor one we had was Jack getting loose. He ran out the door and I got the call from my cousin who was helping out. He found him down the hall in what he must have thought was the old apartment- except that it was on the wrong floor. It was too cute, I couldn't even get mad as Jack was just looking for me. Love this dog! :lolkin:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Really weird weather this week. Tomorrow will be in the 80s and Wednesday we'll have another snowy bomb cyclone.


----------



## Hairazor

Just got a call where a mechanical voice told me they were after me for tax fraud and evasion. Where can I hide out till the heat is off!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^We have a guest room you can use. Of course, Abby might want to claim half the bed:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Hairazor, you can hideout with us, but we might put you to work helping out with prop construction.


----------



## Hairazor

You two are the best, Roxy and Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Since I'm planning on retiring end of this year, I've started going through old emails and moving documents and other information to our server here at work. I'm pretty good about regularly deleting unneeded emails, but it's still impressive how many needed ones have piled up over the almost 19 years I've worked at my current company.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Almost scary what we hang onto


----------



## RoxyBlue

At least my emails at work are business-related:jol: We've had employees leave personal emails and documents on their computers and the company server that were found when the computers were being cleaned up for use by another employee. Years ago that's how we discovered one employee had been using company resources to run a side business for himself.


----------



## Hairazor

I am always surprised, at the Library, the people who get off a computer and leave all their info open. We try to make sure they are closed before we put someone else on but sometimes we are too busy


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 11 is Eight Track Tape Day. Anyone who was not around during the 60s and 70s, or is not a vintage audiophile, will have no idea what an eight track tape is:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

I remember those!


----------



## Hairazor

Got a whole trunk full of those tapes and a player somewhere in the basement


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I know what those are. My dad had an player in his truck and he played one of his 8 track tape to show us what they sounded like.


----------



## stick

Yeah i remember the good old 8 track player my sister had plenty of tapes for it.


----------



## Goblin

Had my 6 month heart checkup today. BP was excellent. EKG was excellent. The doctor was well pleased with the results. Waiting for the results of the blood work. Next checkup is on October 23rd.

My brother's Trans Am had an 8 track player in it. We use to cruise Riverside Drive playing tapes on Saturday night. That was when gas was cheap. 

Had our first thunderstorm of the season the other night.

Invited to our first cookout on April 20th

Watching an old Japenese sci-fi film.....The H MAN. Their version of The Blob.
The H stands for Hydrogen, as in Hydogen bomb. Nothing could kill the blob, but fire kills he H. Man.

I guess you're expecting me to dump glitter on you...&#8230;.But I'm not! I'm not! I"m not...&#8230;&#8230;

The heck I will! :devil::jol::devil:

Glitter for everybody!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I had a bad night tonight with a co worker and it got me to thinking of my sister again. When I was about eleven I think, my sister was mad at something (probably me) and told me I had another brother and sister who died in a fire. I didn't know what to do with that information so I asked my younger brother (by under a year) and he knew nothing so I asked my Father who confirmed it. I was so shocked and angry and afraid. I wondered if I died would you forget me? It took me some time to understand how traumatic it would be for parents to lose their baby and little girl. I remembered all those pictures in a box no one would tell me about and I thought were cousins I didn't know. It bothered me, as a child, I didn't know my relatives but my sister did. It always felt like secrets and it was. Anyway I dug out those pictures and made a collage...including myself, my brother, my sister, parents, grandparents on both sides and my brother and sister. I told my Father I was going to hang it up and he did it and then later my Mother started putting pictures up and telling me about them. That collage has been in every house since and now I have it in my house.

My parents were really good parents. People should be so lucky. It's just now remembering. My sister didn't like them (my other brother and sister). I used to think it was just because she was only 7 and remembering from that point, but now it's just weird. I've even asked her: are you saying this because at 7 you were jealous? That would be normal. Jealous of younger siblings. But no. That plus she doesn't like me or our brother. For awhile she wanted me to do this thing to hurt him. I refused and later told him.

I've always wondered and tonight made me wonder more. Do people get screwed up because of deep trauma? Or are they just like that? Maybe both?


----------



## Hairazor

So many sad moments in life PrettyG. My friend lost a 5 year old and kept the pictures displayed the same. Her "friend" said ohh, how can you keep those pictures up and I thought how can you not!


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, like the good reports, the Glitter not so much


----------



## RoxyBlue

PrettyGhoul said:


> I've always wondered and tonight made me wonder more. Do people get screwed up because of deep trauma? Or are they just like that? Maybe both?


I think that's one of life's unanswerable questions. Trauma can certainly screw people up, but you also see many instances of people undergoing some of the worst blows life can throw their way yet retaining an even keel and sometimes coming out stronger for it. I do think there is a genetic component to some aspects of personality. There are people who seem to have been born happy and much of that is likely a difference in the amount of endorphins or serotonin their body produces. Then there are people seem to have been born with an excess of the grumpy hormone (okay, I made that one up):jol: Being human, however, we're also able to use our brains to modulate our outward response to innate body responses - a sudden scare can give you an adrenaline rush, which is entirely a chemical reaction, but you can choose not to run screaming down the street.

I can understand parents who have lost a child not being able to talk about it or deal with it. You were able to bridge that painful loss for your parents when you chose to memorialize the siblings you never knew.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Hello Halloweenies...Been a while since ive posted here but i am recovering from a stroke...I am slowly on the mend and hope to be around alot more since i am off work recovering...Have a spooktacular weekend ahead.


----------



## DandyBrit

^Welcome back - best of luck with the recovery.


----------



## Hairazor

On no GYM, so sorry to hear. Speedy recovery to you


----------



## Goblin

graveyardmaster said:


> Hello Halloweenies...Been a while since ive posted here but i am recovering from a stroke...I am slowly on the mend and hope to be around alot more since i am off work recovering...Have a spooktacular weekend ahead.


I had a stroke in December 2016. It took me a year to fully recover. I hope you have a speedy recover


----------



## Goblin

Got the results of my bloodwork. Everything is okay, no problems.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Welcome back, GYM! Sorry to hear you’ve had health issues, but if you’re anything like Goblin, you’ll be up to par and throwing glitter around in no time:jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

graveyardmaster said:


> Hello Halloweenies...Been a while since ive posted here but i am recovering from a stroke...I am slowly on the mend and hope to be around alot more since i am off work recovering...Have a spooktacular weekend ahead.


Welcome back graveyardmaster!! I am so sorry and upset to hear about your stroke. Very glad to hear you are recovering Did you get an MRI after the stroke?

I hope to see you online soon.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Goblin said:


> Got the results of my bloodwork. Everything is okay, no problems.


Woo hoo Goblin!!!!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Thank you all for your Get Well Soon messages...much appreciated.


----------



## stick

We need you around here graveyardmaster.


----------



## graveyardmaster

stick said:


> We need you around here graveyardmaster.


Thank you Stick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dare I even think that it might actually be spring at last?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^It's possible. We're finally up to the warmer temps in Texas; I haven't had to wear my hoodie for the last two days to walk Jack...so maybe? Fingers crossed!


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my sisters posted a picture on Facebook of tiramisu she made from scratch. Now I want some:jol: She also mentioned it's National Haiku Day, so here is our tribute:

Zombies on the hunt
Eating brains so heartily
We don't go outside


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hairazor

Such a sad day ^


----------



## Goblin

My sister has been in the hospital since Monday. She had to have surgery to
remove a lump in her arm. What they found was a large aneurysm. They were
able to remove it with no problem. She came home from the hospital today. She
said they showed her pictures of the aneurysm and it was biggggg!


----------



## Hairazor

Swift recovery for your sister, Goblin


----------



## stick

I agree with Hairazor ^^ Goblin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I still wish I had some tiramisu.....:googly:


----------



## Goblin

I didn't get to go to the cookout. 
My irritable bowel syndrome flared up real bad. They sent me back 2 hot dogs
and 2 hamburgers which I ate later. Too bad I missed it. The kids hunted Easter
eggs filled with candy.


----------



## Hairazor

easter


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend. Started with rain on Friday, but Saturday and Sunday were gorgeous. Today we got some of our seedlings potted and out on the back patio. Hopefully they’ll survive the move from a sunny window inside to the outdoors.


----------



## Hauntiholik

It was great - kayaking and fishing. I found a deserted spot and listened to the stillness.


----------



## RoxyBlue

This kind of noise never bothers me:






And Happy Administrative Professional's Day (aka Secretary's Day):jol:


----------



## Hairazor

And fun was had by all ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

All things considered, I would rather be at home right now:googly:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hauntiholik said:


> It was great - kayaking and fishing. I found a deserted spot and listened to the stillness.


Sounds like bliss Hauntiholik.


----------



## Hairazor

It is April 27 and Prom is tonight and it is snowing like a boss. Weather advisory. Did I mention it is April 27?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^It’s supposed to go down to the upper 30s tonight in our area.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

So the missus and I went to North Panama City Beach last month for a few day's relaxation. Again. We seem to go there every time we have a chance. So we decided we'd probably save money if we just bought a place. No check-in or check-out times ... well, we put an offer on a one-bed one-bath condo. We close May 24 ... a day before my birthday.

Very excited! She-Who-Must-Be-Obeyed is having a great time planning all the redecorating she wants to do. The sand is literally 20 steps from our front door. Our back patio looks at the pool and an island of palm trees. Very relaxing. Now ... where to build my Tiki Bar ...


----------



## Hairazor

^ Well happy happy to you in advance


----------



## stick

So Dr. are we invited to the open house party?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

stick said:


> So Dr. are we invited to the open house party?


Of course! Let me just get that information for you. Sit right there. Hold your breath.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Congrats on the purchase, you funny guy, and hope you find the perfect spot for that tiki bar.


----------



## RoxyBlue

April 30 is Hairstyle Appreciation Day. In honor of the holiday, here is an article about the beehive hairdo popular in the 60s:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beehive_(hairstyle)


----------



## Hairazor

Ah, the Beehive, I remember it well


----------



## RoxyBlue

There's no one here but me. Time to set a glitter trap for Goblin:devil:


----------



## Hairazor

You might get glitter on:

naked gardening


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I could see that turning out badly:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lookin' forward to next week - I'll be in Maine!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Hauntiholik said:


> Lookin' forward to next week - I'll be in Maine!


Beautiful state. Family?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have a fun (and safe) trip. Haunti!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You know most of my life I've kept my cool, made excuses for others but today I had a day off and anger has been spurting out. I had a rich MS patient tell me she thought it was a good thing to hack off peoples hands for stealing. That took my breath away. When did people become so awful? It's not just her of course but just stuff like this every day. What the hell is wrong with everyone? Why do people think things like that?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

This has been bugging me for awhile but about 8 months ago I was a witness in a courtroom for a judge I voted for. She has a wonderful record...and then I saw her send a young black woman to jail for a year for stealing a fully cooked chicken from Walmart. OK a person just got sent to prison for being hungry. It just feels insane to me. People were smiling like it was some kind of ****ing joke. All I could think of was a person just got sent to PRISON for being hungry. That could be ME that could be you. What is happening?


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> There's no one here but me. Time to set a glitter trap for Goblin:devil:


Nice try.


----------



## Goblin

April 24th & 25th made it 50 years since my high school did it's Junior Play
"Visit to a Small Planet." I hadn't intended to try out for it but Mr. King the
Director and My English teacher asked me peronally to try out.....so I did it.
I got the pat of The Aide, a minor part but I was onstage the entire play. I
also accepted Assitant Stage Manager, the head of advertising, and helped 
with the sound. The script was written by Gore Vidal and Mr. Reece (principal)
really did a hatchet job on it! He marked through much of it and Mr. King had
to rewrite most of it. I got to rewrite the fight scene between me and Gordon 
Ragsdale. The rehearsals and the play itself was fun, hard to believe it's been
50 years! I still have a couple of the scripts, including the main prompt book,
the lighting script, my script and all the rough drafts for all the posters I made
(50 total) wish I could've saved the rewrite pages I wrote but my copy got lost
over the years. The play was made into a movie starring Jerry Lewis Two of my
friends and cqst members passed on a few years ago. Mr. King moved away in
1974 I haven't heard from him since. 

Anybody remember Famous Monsters of Filmland? It was a monthly magazine
dedicated to Horror and Science Fiction movies. Had hunreds of 
pictures from the movies and articles and interviews, plus sold horror and sci-fi
merchandise. Once a year they'd put out a double issue called a yearbook. I lucked
out and came across one of those yearbooks. Sure brought back memories. Made 
me wishyou could still buy some of the merchandise they sold. It would be great for
Halloween. Unfotunately Famous Monsters of Filmland ceased publication
years ago.


----------



## RoxyBlue

PG, I suspect there have been awful people in every generation since humans first stood upright on this planet. It’s not something new nor is it likely to ever go away. I don’t think people are born inherently good or evil, but they are susceptible to training in one direction or the other. Sometimes it’s deliberate, sometimes it’s because of ignorance, and sometimes it’s just a matter of random events and connections with others.

I’m appalled when I hear anyone spouting ignorance, bigotry, or hatred. There is nothing even remotely constructive about those attitudes, either for the people at whom they are directed or the person making them. Life is way too short to waste it on filling yourself with that kind of ugliness.


----------



## bobby2003

PrettyGhoul said:


> This has been bugging me for awhile but about 8 months ago I was a witness in a courtroom for a judge I voted for. She has a wonderful record...and then I saw her send a young black woman to jail for a year for stealing a fully cooked chicken from Walmart. OK a person just got sent to prison for being hungry. It just feels insane to me. People were smiling like it was some kind of ****ing joke. All I could think of was a person just got sent to PRISON for being hungry. That could be ME that could be you. What is happening?


It wasn't one of these women was it?

https://www.nbc-2.com/story/38841169/4-lehigh-women-arrested-for-stealing-chicken-from-walmart

Two of them were also charged with violating probation which would explain why this person got sent to prison if it was one of them.

If it was one of them they were also charged with grand theft fro shoplifting at a local Macy's as well.

https://www.news-press.com/story/ne...oplifting-charges-charlotte-county/935603002/


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you can clearly hear someone's car radio playing as the car passes you with closed windows, the radio is probably on way too loud.


----------



## Hairazor

I came downstairs this morning and heard a buzzy whining sound out front, I looked out and the city was totally butchering trimming a tree in the parking. I know it had some low hanging branches, but, sheesh. Now they are butchering the one next door!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Some folks don't seem to care about making a tree (or any other plant, for that matter) look good after pruning. We have a big maple in our back yard that needs pruning, and I'm definitely going to be looking for an arborist who appreciates the importance of giving us a final product that is healthy and beautiful.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

bobby2003 said:


> It wasn't one of these women was it?
> 
> https://www.nbc-2.com/story/38841169/4-lehigh-women-arrested-for-stealing-chicken-from-walmart
> 
> Two of them were also charged with violating probation which would explain why this person got sent to prison if it was one of them.
> 
> If it was one of them they were also charged with grand theft fro shoplifting at a local Macy's as well.
> 
> https://www.news-press.com/story/ne...oplifting-charges-charlotte-county/935603002/


No, it wasn't them. But I understand what you are saying...that there might have been something more and maybe there was, I don't know. I just wish we weren't sending people to prison for minor crimes.


----------



## Hairazor

One good thing about being my age, if you want that last piece of chocolate angel food cake for breakfast, no one can stop you, especially Sweetie who had the second to last piece before I got to the kitchen


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I'm in perfect agreement with you on that, Hairazor


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Things are better for me. Which is a good thing. The only thing that's upsetting is that my dog Lucy has cancer. She got her right leg removed and she's on chemo right now. My mother is thinking she didn't think her and my father did the right thing, but when she looks at her happy face smiling up at us, she than thinks maybe they did do the right thing. I just hope she recovers from this and that she'll be okay.


----------



## Hairazor

Prayers for Lucy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bunch, my thought is that, if the dog has good quality of life and is happy, then it was the right thing to do.


----------



## Hauntiholik

My trip was scary. I landed in Maine to hear about the shootings at the school my boys went to less than 2 years ago. Their friends all escaped the school unharmed. I was across the country and unable to do anything except text and call my kids incessantly.

My office was on lockdown since it is a couple blocks from STEM Academy and they were searching for the two suspects. One of my co-workers daughters attend STEM and they were very traumatized.

Three days later, there was a threat AT my boy's school at an assembly. They didn't want to be there so they went home. I don't blame them - I didn't want them there either.

The twins are 16 and I can't protect them forever. It scares me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My heart aches for families that experience the horrors of a school shooting. Kids should not be sitting in class wondering when it might happen to them.


----------



## Hairazor

It is emotionally draining to think kids have to go to school thinking, is today the day I have to try to survive. It must be horrifying for a parent to hear, News Flash, active shooter, at the school your children attend.

I wish I had an answer, I just keep praying


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ever notice how a client in panic mode doesn't seem able to listen to reason even when you tell them they're trying to spend money they don't need to spend?:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looking forward to a long weekend away from clients in panic mode:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> One good thing about being my age, if you want that last piece of chocolate angel food cake for breakfast, no one can stop you, especially Sweetie who had the second to last piece before I got to the kitchen


Who ate my cake?


----------



## Goblin

Caught a 4-5 foot black snake in the garage Sunday! It was sitting on the bottom shelf. 
My nephew wanted to kill it, but the fearless old man went in the
garage after it! By that time it had come down to the floor. I notice a pair of
picker-uppers you use to pick things up and used it to catch it by the head. I
came out of the garage carrying it. it twisted around, trying to get free. He got
himself free, but I caught him again. He finally got free and ran like the devil
himself was after him......or ME! All I heard from my nephew was it could have bit me!
It had the opportunity..... it twisted itself in mid-air and could have
easily got me, but all it wanted was to get away from me! It ran from me just
as fast as it could. How's that? My nephew was scared of it and it was scared of me! If 
it hadn't got loose I was gonna turn it loose in the field across the street!
That's more thn my nephew was gonna do for it! I wondr if it's the same one that got
in the house last week? It went into the heating vent and wound up in the furncace. 
The only was to escape from there was the chimney! Again all I
heard was KILL IT!

Know why I won't kill anything? The lord has spared me four times....so I
spare all his creatures, big and small! 

On a lighter note, Steven Spielberg was in Danville two weeks ago. The runor
was he represented a group that wanted to buy Dan River.....or what's left of
it! He was asking people about the mill. I don't think it was about buying
broken down empty buildings with no machines. I think it has something to
do with a movie. Whatever it is, nobody's seen him since!

Today is my mother's 109th birthday. Her birthday and Mother's day was a
week apart, so she always got two presents.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I think I'm losing my enthusiasm for this job. I love it but seriously I have never seen anything like the back stabbing and nastiness that goes on in the medical field. I just don't get it. So pointless and hurtful for employees and patients. I see nurses and cnas do this every day and I don't get it! I wonder if it's because I'm doing this so late in life . I get this job is stressful but why screw over people for no reason at all? It's like it's a bad habit and people aren't even thinking of how horrible they are being. I made the mistake of asking, a couple of times, why did you say that about that person? And OMG the justifications and excuses were just sad.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin said:


> Know why I won't kill anything? The lord has spared me four times....so I
> spare all his creatures, big and small!


Bless you for this, Goblin. I wish more people thought this way about snakes. The "KILL IT!" response is way too common when it comes to snakes and there's no reason for it.

I was bitten by a large black snake in biology lab when I was in college. It got hold of my left hand between the thumb and forefinger and started chewing. My lab partner was freaking out, so I called out to our professor and said "Dr. Brooks, the snake is biting my hand and won't let go". The professor said "Pinch the back of the jaws and it will let go" - tried and it didn't work. Then he said "Run water on its head and it will let go" - no deal, as far as the snake was concerned. I said "Dr. Brooks, he's still biting my hand", so he came over and pried it loose (with no harm to the snake). As I stood there looking at the bleeding bite marks, Dr Brooks said "There must be something wrong with that snake. He was trying to eat your hand".:googly:

For the record, I have never had a fear of snakes and getting bitten by one hasn't changed that.


----------



## stick

I found out that in Virginia it is against the law to kill snakes unless it is in self defense. If I see one I will go around it or move it to some out place. I like to spare all creatures, but ticks and mosquitoes I draw the line on them.


----------



## Hauntiholik

What season is it? 4 inches of snow overnight. I'm sure it destroyed my lilacs.


----------



## spinwitch

Yay for not automatically killing a snake. If it's not venomous a bite will hurt but not as badly as a cat or dog or even a hamster. I will kill a rattlesnake if it's too close to the house but rescue all others.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I feel the same way about snakes. My brother owns two of them and I got to play with them the last time I was in MI. I love how their scales feel, especially as they contract and move in your hands. It's almost soothing.

I would totally get one if I was allowed!

ION: I'm bored and trying to find inspiration for something to make! I'm hoping to see the words PROP CHALLENGE soon! I'm ready to go for it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We had a line of intense storm activity come through our area earlier today. Only lasted about 20 or 30 minutes, but was enough to knock out power and take down trees.


----------



## Hauntiholik

If people want a prop challenge, there needs to be interest. 
Post about it DA an see if people want to do it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think my dog managed to get herself in something on one of her walks which she has shared with me. I have a lovely itchy rash blossoming on one arm. Our first dog gave me poison ivy twice that way.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Yikes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, it’s not raining right now! What’s up with that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, it’s not raining right now! What’s up with that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I had a lovely Memorial Day extended weekend visit with my mom in Ohio. Got to see three of my siblings and one of my nieces when we were there, which was a plus as well. Only problem with taking a vacation is that going back to work afterwards feels like such a drag :googly:


----------



## Spooky1

I also got out to a nature reserve along Lake Erie to see some wildlife. Got good pics of a variety of birds, snakes and small mammals.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hear thunder - storm's coming.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Taking advantage of cool breezy weather to air out the house. Every window is open and it feels fabulous inside.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Getting close to summer. Thunderstorms and hail everyday.


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Taking advantage of cool breezy weather to air out the house. Every window is open and it feels fabulous inside.


I did the same thing yesterday. I was outside and mowed the lawns (my 98-year-old neighbor and ours) and didn't even sweat. I'm still enjoying not having to rely on the air conditioning just yet and the decrease in the electric bill.


----------



## Death's Door

Hauntiholik said:


> Getting close to summer. Thunderstorms and hail everyday.


We are getting thunderstorms tonight. I rather have mother nature do the watering. Don't like hail though.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

It's 70 degrees by 7:00am and into the 90s during the day. It's hot, but it IS a humid heat, so at least we're totally miserable. 

Oh, and the upstairs AC is blowing hot air. So it looks like I'll be experiencing an out of money experience soon ...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Maybe if you turned the AC to heat, it would blow cold air. It might be just confused:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hairazor

^ Yes


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Its so hot in Florida,it worries me hurricanes are to come. I'm working a lot, doubles this week end. I've gone out a few times with nurses and CNAs. That's crazy but fun. Very nice people and always Uber. I loss a favorite pink pearl earring a few nights ago swimming.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haunti, you are just not right in the head:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Haunti, you are just not right in the head:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hairazor

When my youngest was in school she was in dance, 12 years of glitter and sequins


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haunti is channeling Goblin the Glitter Man:jol:

I think there must be a version of Murphy’s Law that says anything that can go wrong with plumbing must always take place on a Saturday.


----------



## Death's Door

Saw my first lightning bug last night


----------



## RoxyBlue

^We've been seeing them for a few weeks now. It seems a little early for them, but apparently they're ready to appear regardless:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

I can't wait to see lightning bugs in 7 days! So excited!
We don't have them out west.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fireflies are like magic with their shining butts:jol:


----------



## stick

I have seen a lot of lightning bugs this year which is good.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

When I was a kid (many many yrs ago) we use to love Catching them and putting as many of them in a jar as we could. Our own little lanterns


----------



## Hairazor

^ Ditto (my Mom always let them go as soon as we were asleep)


----------



## scareme

I Know this is going to sound bad, because it is bad. But as a kids, you do what everybody else is doing. Anyway, we would catch them and pull off their butts and use the butt to decorate our hands. Then you're hands would glow.


----------



## Hairazor

^ I did it once because my sisters were doing it but I felt so guilty I never did it again


A few years back I had a Venus Fly Trap on my desk in the front room. I walked in in the dark one night and saw blinking on my desk. Turns out my kids fed Venus a fire fly


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hot weather is back again, which is making our struggling vegetable plants much happier and making doing yard work much more uncomfortable:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

back again! Finally had to replace my laptop with another Desk Top PC. Loving the huge screen!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

Glitter Camel!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Feeling pretty good today which is an upgrade from how I'm been feeling these past few days. Part of that is because last night I stayed up to watch a Dungeons and Dragons style RPG called Gardens of Fog which was developed by Psychiatrists and Game designers to combat Mental Illness stigmas. 
I didn't know how I would handle it but because two of my favorite stars were going to be in it, I stayed up till 11pm to watch. 

Totally worth it! 

The basics are that a good friend has fallen ill and four of her friends from the village are asked to come and through a Psychromancer are transported into the friends mind to try and help her before the evil hag that has taken over her mind kills her. 

It was very engaging and I feel so much better this morning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That sounds like a pretty cool game, DA.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Feeling pretty good today which is an upgrade from how I'm been feeling these past few days. Part of that is because last night I stayed up to watch a Dungeons and Dragons style RPG called Gardens of Fog which was developed by Psychiatrists and Game designers to combat Mental Illness stigmas.
> I didn't know how I would handle it but because two of my favorite stars were going to be in it, I stayed up till 11pm to watch.
> 
> Totally worth it!
> 
> The basics are that a good friend has fallen ill and four of her friends from the village are asked to come and through a Psychromancer are transported into the friends mind to try and help her before the evil hag that has taken over her mind kills her.
> 
> It was very engaging and I feel so much better this morning!


 Hugs to you Dark Angel 27! I am happy to hear you had a good day!


----------



## RoxyBlue

June 21 is:

Go Skateboarding Day - Haven't done that since I was a kid.

International Yoga Day - Might take this up some day.

National Sea Shell Day - Used to have a box of them, but gave them to the kids across the street.

National Selfie Day - Just don't do it while standing at the edge of a cliff

Finally Summer Day / Summer Solstice - Hot weather at last, oh, joy (NOT!)

Take a Road Trip Day - Does driving to work count?

Take Your Dog to Work Day - Abby comes to work with me almost every day, but not today since Spooky1 took a day off from work.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Lot of *Days* today, should be something for everyone


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'd love to take a road trip! The places I'd go!


----------



## Goblin

Been quite a couple of weeks lately...….

My older brother had a mild stroke. His wasn't as bad as mine, he was in
the hospital a couple of days. He's back home now. He is the oldest....82
years old.

They're finally remodeling the bathroom. They ripped out the walls and floors
and installed all new toilet and a walk in shower. All thst remains is the sink,
medicine cabinet and the sheetrock. We had to use a porta-potty while the
work was being done. Nothing like having to go to the bathroom late at night
in the pouring rain!

I was sitting in my room, working on the computer. I closed my eyes for a 
minute, when I opened them the corner of the rug near my feet was moving!
It was a black snake. It went under the shelves and back down stairs. We 
found where it had shed it's skin downstairs. The skin as at least four foot!
Haven't seen it again, not sure if it's hiding or went back outside,

We ordered two humane traps from Home Depot to catch the mice. When
they take the bait the door shuts trapping them inside1 We caught 6 and
took them out and turned them loose. Haven't caught anymore so we must
have gotten all of them! The traps remind me of small plastic mailbozes…..
trigger in the back, step on it and the door closes.


----------



## stick

Wishing for a speedy recovery for your brother Goblin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hope your brother gets back on his feet soon, Goblin.

Tell the black snake he's not doing his job. He's supposed to be removing the mice for you in exchange for his getting a free room in your house:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Hope your Brother has a good recovery Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gonna be a scorcher this week - temps in the high eighties and lower nineties. Ready for fall.....:jol:


----------



## Cephus

RoxyBlue said:


> Gonna be a scorcher this week - temps in the high eighties and lower nineties. Ready for fall.....:jol:


That's not a scorcher. Around here, it's over 100 pretty much every day, usually over 110.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thursday is just Friday Eve.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> Thursday is just Friday Eve.


It's those first five days after the weekend that are the hardest.

But at least it's Thursday ... or as I like to call it, "Day four of the hostage situation."


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're always good for a laugh, Doc:jol:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> You're always good for a laugh, Doc:jol:


I have my moments


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I was awarded employee of the month today. Honestly I thought it was some stupid thing until some nurses told me it's a very big deal. I came in , was hugged by the head of HR, asked " how did this happen?" and then got called and forgot about it. Later I told a friend and she looked at me like I was nuts and told me it's a big thing. I'm kind of thrilled about it and patients of mine know about it. That also struck me as odd, how did they know? Anyway I'm happy. I just feel good, you know?


----------



## Hairazor

^ Yay for you


----------



## scareme

Hot damn PG. Congratulations to you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You go, PG!


----------



## Death's Door

Congratulation PG!!!! I'm sure you deserved it. Great Job!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats PG!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, the 4th is over, I'm back at work, and the dog won't have to be disturbed by fireworks going off until the next time some scofflaw thinks it's okay to shoot off fireworks in a residential neighborhood.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Puns and word play to start your weekend off right - maybe

I changed my iPod's name to Titanic. It's syncing now.

England has no kidney bank, but it does have a Liverpool.

Haunted French pancakes give me the crepes.

A girl today said she recognized me from the Vegetarians Club, but I swear I've never met herbivore.

I know a guy who's addicted to drinking brake fluid, but he says he can stop any time.

A thief who stole a calendar got twelve months.

When the smog lifts in Los Angeles U.C.L.A.

I got some batteries that were given out free of charge.

A dentist and a manicurist married. They fought tooth and nail.

A will is a dead giveaway.

With her marriage, she got a new name and a dress.

Police were summoned to a daycare center where a three-year-old was resisting a rest.

Did you hear about the fellow whose entire left side was cut off? He's all right now.

A bicycle can't stand alone; it's just two tired.

The guy who fell onto an upholstery machine last week is now fully recovered. 

He had a photographic memory but it was never fully developed.

When she saw her first strands of gray hair, she thought she'd dye.

Acupuncture is a jab well done. That's the point of it.

He didn't like his beard at first. Then it grew on him.

When you get a bladder infection, urine trouble.

When chemists die, they barium.

I stayed up all night to see where the sun went, and then it dawned on me.

I'm reading a book about anti-gravity. I just can't put it down.

Those who get too big for their pants will be totally exposed in the end.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Ahahaha


----------



## CrazedHaunter

WTG PrettyGhoul!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I got nuthin’ :jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Congrats PG!
ION: I met a basset hound face to snout today. I've never pet one before! Too adorable!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I make this confession now before all my haunt peeps - I have not started one single prop yet for Halloween this year, not even a teensy eensy one. I hang my head in shame.


----------



## stick

How dare you say that Roxy. I have made a couple new things (tombstone and a new prop) and repaired a few things.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know - I feel like such a piker this year:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Do you need a pep talk?


----------



## stick

Yeah Roxy, I saw a sign last week for Spirit Halloween looking to hire people so Halloween is coming Fast.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> I make this confession now before all my haunt peeps - I have not started one single prop yet for Halloween this year, not even a teensy eensy one. I hang my head in shame.


Too hot to work on props anyway.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ain't that the truth?:googly:

I do need to start on a stone because we have several cans of oops paint we want to use up, plus bits and pieces of spooky things and insulation foamboard that could be put to good use.


----------



## Death's Door

I have a couple of props that need to be refurbished and a tombstone that needs to be finished. That is my focus this year. 

We have been doing sooo much yardwork (front yard and back) that it has been taking up much of our time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cocoa beans grow on trees; therefore, chocolate must be a fruit:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

^ I'm a believer


----------



## stick

It could be a nut also.


----------



## RoxyBlue

July 12 is Pecan Pie Day. I always associate pecan pie with living in the south, which makes sense because that's where the trees grow:jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Reading this reminded me of my former neighbors. They used to ask us for oranges and grapefruit and we would tell them just help yourselves, no need to ask. It turned out they owned a pecan grove in Georgia and once a year they would give us a huge burlap sack of pecans. That was just nice. They sold the house about 9 years ago and moved to Georgia permanently. I miss them and the pecans. Also our trees, we had to have them cut down and I haven't replanted yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

People who own biga$$ trucks should either learn how to park them so as not to block part of a neighbor’s driveway or just not own a biga$$ truck. Seriously.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I feel you there, Roxy. When I lived in San Antonio and had to use my mobility chair, I would go past the McDonalds on my way to the grocery store. A lot of times, those people in the big pickup trucks would park next to the sidewalk and the big front ends would completely block the sidewalk so that I couldn't pass. I would have to back up and go into the parking lot which was on a slight incline and it would be a little challenging with heavy bags of groceries hanging on the back.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

moving post. Wrong thread


----------



## Hauntiholik

Reality sucks


----------



## RoxyBlue

^One of our neighbors would agree. Their house caught fire on Sunday - second floor was badly damaged, but fortunately they and their dog got out in time. It was heartbreaking to see.

Heat reality also sucks - it's expected to hit the high 90s here by the end of the week Good time to get basement projects started (or finished, as the case may be). Speaking of which, yesterday I spent some time consolidating partial cans of paint (every haunter has these) and got a lovely gray color out of the mix. Went from six small containers to a single gallon container - woo hoo!


----------



## randomr8

Happiness is figuring out (thru several margaritas) the new Halloween theme with your wife in JULY.


----------



## stick

That is the way to do it random8.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, random, that must have gotten to be an interesting discussion after the first few drinks:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

I have a few friends that aren't long for this life due to diseases. One of them surrendered her bird to me last night after not being able to care for him anymore and she is going into hospice. I'm hoping to give him a loving home.


----------



## stick

Sorry to hear about your friends not doing well Hauntholik.


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry to hear of your friends not doing well but one will feel good knowing the bird will have a good home


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sad to hear about your friends, Haunti I'm sure your friend knows (as we do) that you'll give a loving home to her bird.


----------



## Spooky1

Recently replaced my 10 yr old car. Is the new one Halloweenie enough?


----------



## Spooky1

Haunti, sorry to hear about your friend. That was very kind of you to take in her bird. I’m sure you’ll give it a loving home.


----------



## Hairazor

Woot, woot on your car Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

85 degrees by 9AM does not bode well for a comfortable day


----------



## stick

True it is going to be a hot one.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Ugh, I got caught into work drama. There is a CNA I work with on a regular basis, she is good when she wants to be and awful other times. I've had problems with her since day one. I think she's nuts. She once accused me of taking wash clothes off the cart on her hallway (which I hadn't but so what if I had) and then threatened me with violence in front of other nurses who pretended not to hear. I thought and said OMG I'm in a prison movie. Made people laugh but they still said and did nothing. Anyway a couple of days ago she told me she reported two nurses I love and who are the best. Why or what for she reported them or told me is a mystery but I finally told one of them. I wasn't sure if I should but one is a good friend of mine and the whole thing is just so malicious. This CNA acted badly and is covering her ass. I'm just puzzled why she told me. I dislike her, distrust her, think she treats a lot of patients poorly . Also on the night in question I saw and questioned her about a patient she was taking care of. So again why is she saying anything to me?

I worried about saying anything or saying nothing. It occurred to me she lied about reporting them. I don't know, she's so nuts I can't relate. The facility knows and does nothing. I told my friend but warned I have no idea why she reported either of you or for what. My friend is a bulldog and very straightforward. Plus she knows, and everyone knows this chick is crazy. The thing is she scares people. Anyway did I do the right thing or just start a war?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No feedback needed on this, unless you relate. Lately I miss my parents so much. I see them in my dreams less and less, that used to help. I didn't go through grief counseling (which I wonder how many people do). I was lucky, I had amazing parents, really wonderful people!! For some reason I'm thinking of my mother a lot lately. I miss her so much.


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG, you were put in a bad position, work place drama can be soooo stressful


----------



## RoxyBlue

PG, being threatened with violence at work is unacceptable. I trust you reported the incident to your supervisor.


----------



## Hairazor

Still laughing, they asked a little girl how hot it was and she said "It's that makes you sweat hot"


----------



## Death's Door

Haunti - sorry to hear about your friends. However, I know the bird will have a good home. 

Spooky - Nice wheels

PG - Sorry to hear about the work drama. It makes your job harder when you have to deal with someone like that. As Roxy stated, violence at work or anywhere for that matter is unacceptable.

Met up with my M&T group on Saturday. Kinda just hung out and discussed Halloween ideas. I like that we still get together. It's nice to catch up with my peeps.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ooooooh! Spirit has an animated Trick 'r Treat Sam!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Spooky1 spotted that over the weekend. Our conversation ran somewhat thus:

Spooky1: "Spirit has an animated Sam".

Me: "It doesn't fit our theme".

Spooky1: "It's Halloween".

Me: "You can't buy it unless you get rid of some stuff":jol::googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Roxy, Same belongs in ALL themes. He is the spirit of Halloween!!!


----------



## Hairazor

^ What she said!! And don't forget the 4 rules


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm making this new world for myself: my parents passed, I went back to school, I'm going back again. But tonight guess what? I talked to a cousin. We had an actual conversation. He seemed nice. Intelligent. I am very happy about this.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sounds very positive PG


----------



## RoxyBlue

Always good to have a working connection with family, PG. My nieces and nephews are much more readily able to keep in touch with their cousins since social media is such a thing for them.


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> Ooooooh! Spirit has an animated Trick 'r Treat Sam!


Spirit also has Sam costumes, which could be used for a static prop.:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Or tether a small child wearing one in the yard:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

I see there is some kind of movement to move Halloween to the last Saturday in October, I think Sam would not like that


----------



## Hairazor

On another topic, Sweetie was driving down the street with the windows open and our dog looking out the window. A little girl standing on the street yelled "Hi Choochee". That is indeed our dogs name, Sweetie said he had no idea who the girl was.


----------



## bobby2003

Hairazor said:


> I see there is some kind of movement to move Halloween to the last Saturday in October, I think Sam would not like that


This is actually the same movement from last year and the same petition. 50,000 of the signatures are from last year.

https://www.change.org/p/president-of-the-united-states-join-the-saturday-halloween-movement


----------



## RoxyBlue

People need to get over the "moving a holiday" thing. Halloween is October 31st.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Amen


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I say we change the Fourth of July to the third sat of June.


----------



## Goblin

My older brother had a mild stroke last week. He was in the hospital a 
couple of days then they released. He didn't seem to get any better so his
daughter took him to the Baptist Hospiital in Winston Salem. Saturday he 
had two strokes, one behind the other. It has affectd both sides of hi brain.
He can hardly speak and they said it don't look good. He is 83,

The bad thing about a stroke is the brain cells don't regenerate, they don't 
grow back.....they're just dead. The other cells have to be trained to fill the 
gap. Sometimes they do sometimes they don't.
It will be 3 years since my stroke come December, and I still feel the effects 
of it! My left hand suffered damage and I have muscle spasms in it, and now
and then the fingers go numb. The vision in my right eye is slightly blurred. 
Every now and then I get off balance. When I type words sometimes the 
letter D is in them. My short term memory doesn't work so good anymore. 
I will forget things unless I write them down. Sometimes I get my days 
mixed up, think it's Thursday when it's only Tuesday. My long term memory 
isn't affected by it. I can remember things that happened 60 years ago like 
it was yesterday.

They've just about finished remodeling the bathroom! All that left is the floor
and the sink. They put guide bars on the wall by the toilet and in the walk in 
shower. to help me if I need it. Luckily I haven't needed them yet, knock on
wood.


----------



## stick

Golbin sorry to hear about your brother and I will be praying for him.

Roxy I agree with you Halloween is October 31, if you change that you also need to change Christmas to the last Saturday in December and New Years to the first Saturday in January and all the other so call holidays to a Saturday.


----------



## Hairazor

Prayers for your brother Goblin.


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> People need to get over the "moving a holiday" thing. Halloween is October 31st.


I hear that. I read that online on the news and just raised my head and gave a long "sigh". It's starting already. Of all the things that need to be addressed, why is this even being brought up.

Goblin - sorry to hear about your brother. Prayers and hugs to ya.

Had a great time hosting Pokeno with my ladies even though they did take a lot of my dimes. I still love them for putting up with me.


----------



## Goblin

No change in my brother.
My grandfather had strokes like that and was bedridden the rest of his life. Momma
would work third shift in the mill from Midnight till 8am, then go help gandma take care
him. She got home at noon, sleep till we got home from school After supper she would
leep till eleven and go into work, so she could do it all over again till he passed away in
June 1970.

My moher wore a very distinct perfume. My brothrr and I have smelled it in the house
at different times since she passed away! I smelled it at times when I was in the
hospital, especially on the day she passed away.....December 19th.....she was in the
hospital when she passed away and I guess she didn't want the same thing to happen to 
me!


----------



## Hairazor

I hope the perfume gives you some comfort


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds as if your mom is still keeping an eye on you, Goblin. Someone must have told her about your propensity to throw glitter bombs:googly:


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Sounds as if your mom is still keeping an eye on you, Goblin. Someone must have told her about your propensity to throw glitter bombs:googly:


She's the one who taught me!


----------



## Goblin

49 years ago this was my last day of school forever!
Actually, June the 8th was, but dumb old me had to go to summer school and
take Government. It was being taught by my my favorite teacher, Mr. King1 
One last time together!

I was talking about smelling my mother's perfume when I was in the hospital.
Somebody turned off my little battery-operated Christmas tree. The nurses said 
it wasn't them! My sister said Momma didn't want the batteries to run down in it.
I tell you, there's nothing lonlier than being stuck in the hospital on Christmas
Eve. Or being unable to eat or drink anything during the Christmas holidays!
I made up fo it when I got home though. My brother told me I must be hungry
.....tukey ham potatoes and tomato soup! I looked at him and replied, "I
haven't eaten anything in 2 weeks!
On Christmas Day I got the best present of all.....they told me I was going
home.!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Goblin said:


> My older brother had a mild stroke last week. He was in the hospital a
> couple of days then they released. He didn't seem to get any better so his
> daughter took him to the Baptist Hospiital in Winston Salem. Saturday he
> had two strokes, one behind the other. It has affectd both sides of hi brain.
> He can hardly speak and they said it don't look good. He is 83,
> 
> They've just about finished remodeling the bathroom! All that left is the floor
> and the sink. They put guide bars on the wall by the toilet and in the walk in
> shower. to help me if I need it. Luckily I haven't needed them yet, knock on
> wood.


I'm so sorry to hear about you brother, strokes can be scary! 
As for the new upgrades to your bathroom, I don't know if it would be a comfort to know that I'm almost 38 and I have a completely ADA compliant bathroom and those bars are a godsend. I use them a lot on the days when I have trouble getting around. 

ION: For the first time since my brother died I feel like I'm getting into the Halloween spirit again. I decided to play around with a clean jar that used to hold pickles and got crazy with my glue gun and some seashells and a spool of cheap pearls. It came out well, and though I was a little tired after I was done, I feel encouraged to try for a Halloween theme this time.

I hope to build up my crafting arts and maybe even make something I can sell to supplement my mediocre income. Only time will tell.


----------



## Hairazor

You go girl, DarkA


----------



## Goblin

My brother is recovering. His speech is getting better. He has a pill 
he has to take the rest of his life. I have to take blood thinners 
twice a day and I wonder if that's what his pill is. At least he's not
having to take a shot in his stomach twice a day like I did! Boy was 
I glad when that ended!

Looking forward to September 14th. My first vacation in 15 years! 
After everything I've been hit with in the past 5 years alone I sure 
can use it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to hear progress is being made, Goblin. Stroke recovery does take time.

DA, glad to hear the spirit of Halloween is back for you.

Mulling over a design for a new tombstone. I'm getting a late start this year.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay for your Brother, Goblin


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

The one thing I'm sick of is the rain in Florida. The heatwave here is insane. I'm looking forward to fall this year, because it gets a little bit cooler out during the Fall. So I can't wait until summer is over with.


----------



## Goblin

Found out what caused my brother's stroke. Some sort of problem with his
muscles. They said the name of it, but I can't remember it! That's why he hs to take a pill for it every day. The difference between his stroke and mine was I
received treatment within 30 minutes of mine.....and I was flown to the stroke center at Duke hospital.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm so sorry about your brother's stroke Goblin. Do you know if they did an immediate MRI when he was brought in? Also how long after the stroke was he brought in? Answers to these questions can make all the difference in the world.

DarkA - I had grab bars installed in one bathroom for my Mother about 7 years ago and I now regret not having them installed in the second bathroom. The one man company that installed mine did the bath/shower/toilet for under $200.00 and in under 2 hours. They looked great then and now. Never had a problem with them, sturdy, strong and good looking. I remember he had the bars in his van, installation was perfect...no damage to the bathroom tiles and he cleaned up what little tile dust (from drilling) there was. My only regret is I did not have all the bathrooms installed with grab bars. The bathroom is the most dangerous room in the house for all ages.

Just an aside. The man who installed my grab bars is now in his mid 70s, still working his business. I think his work is so great I refer him to anyone who brings it up. Not that he needs referrals...everyone knows him.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I want this guy in my yard on Halloween:


----------



## stick

I love that guy Roxy I need one also.


----------



## Hairazor

That Gargoyle is BOSS, Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

Goblin, I’m glad your brother is making good progress. Make sure he keeps up with physical therapy. It makes a big difference.

As to the folks signing the petition to move Halloween, I hope Sam comes to visit you, to show you the error of your thinking.:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

Spooky1 said:


> As to the folks signing the petition to move Halloween, I hope Sam comes to visit you, to show you the error of your thinking.:jol:


:jol: With his big burlap bag and his razor sharp sucker!:xbones:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

PrettyGhoul said:


> DarkA - I had grab bars installed in one bathroom for my Mother about 7 years ago and I now regret not having them installed in the second bathroom. The one man company that installed mine did the bath/shower/toilet for under $200.00 and in under 2 hours. They looked great then and now. Never had a problem with them, sturdy, strong and good looking. I remember he had the bars in his van, installation was perfect...no damage to the bathroom tiles and he cleaned up what little tile dust (from drilling) there was. My only regret is I did not have all the bathrooms installed with grab bars. The bathroom is the most dangerous room in the house for all ages.


Thankfully, we didn't have to spend a dime of it. Grab bars are part of the 'reasonable accommodations' part of the ADA act. it took a week or so for the maintenance men to get around to putting them in, but the grab bars have made a world of difference to me. I don't have to worry about falling in the shower now.


----------



## Draik41895

I really haven't posted here in ages, but I still think of you all all the time, I just never get back to it. 

Anyways, I wanted to let you all know that ive officially been made the Wardrobe manager at New Orleans Nightmare, along with my fiancee, the new makeup manager. I didn't want to make a new thread about it but I just thought about how far I've come since I first found this website, and how the community has always help a special place to me. 

Also for anyone who didn't know, New Orleans Nightmare is formerly House of Shock.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^Congrats Draik! Welcome back to the madhouse! I'm so happy to hear about how far you've gone!


----------



## Hairazor

Good to see you Draik, I was just wondering if you were still in NOLA. Sounds like things are going well.


----------



## scareme

Hi Draik! I'm glad to hear things are going great. And you couldn't have picked a better city to haunt that NOLA. I'll always remember the picture of you with the tarantula on your face. Some thought it was fake because you and she, were so calm. Of course in my minds eye you haven't aged since then. Post a picture of you and anyone/thing you want to. I'd love to see our little Draiky all grown up. Good to hear from you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Welcome back, Draik! We've missed seeing you here.


----------



## RWErskine

interesting


----------



## Hairazor

I signed up to do the Haunted Trolley Tour in Rochester Mn this weekend


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Take pictures!:jol:


----------



## scareme

Yesterday when I left Speech Therapy it was 104*. Willis Carrier, I love you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm thinking of Frankensteining two of my older props (Graveyard Goblin and Crypt Cat) and see what happens when I recombine the parts.


----------



## Goblin

My younger brother and I were in Food Lion Friday and a little girl thought he was
Santa. She said "Hi Santa. Are you grocery shopping?" lol.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^Oh, how precious! Did he play along?

ION: Had a great birthday this year, on Friday (my actual birthday) my sister took me to our favorite hair dresser to dye my hair dark pink- which she called Sangria pink and then I went to my first Japanese steak house. First time seeing someone doing tricks on a hibachi grill! The dude was really talented! 

Then yesterday, my sister my nephew and his girlfriend went to Sea World. I had a wonderful time and got to see all the shows. We ended the night watching 'ignite' which is their night time ski and fireworks display while the live band sang 80's rock songs. They sure know how to put on a show! 

Had one of the best nights of my life!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay for you ^


----------



## Goblin

Dark Angel 27 said:


> ^Oh, how precious! Did he play along?


Yes he did. The kids always call him Santa. A couple working the Salvation Army bucket
outside Walmart during the holidays thought he looked like Santa too! The husband said
he had been a god boy all year but his wife had been naughty!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Finally got our 2018 haunt video done just in time to start working on this year's display:googly:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

As some of you know, my wife and I love the FL Gulf beach. We bought a condo to spend our free time there, and do a lot of Shell-Searching. We love doing that. My holy grail has always been a shark tooth ... and I finally found one. I think it's a Bull Shark tooth, but if anyone knows better, let me know!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a beauty, Doc!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay, Dr.M


----------



## scareme

That's amazing. I would love to see some pictures of your favorite shells.


----------



## scareme




----------



## stick

^^ Funny Scareme. ^^


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm not ready for Halloween! I haven't made anything yet:googly:


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Well, that’s certainly a different take on the phrase “pumpkin spice” :jol:

Trying to get motivated to finish painting the basement stairwell. Paint is mixed and edging tape is in place. Just seemed to have misplaced my productivity:googly:

On the plus side, I’ve started deconstructing two props that will be turned into one. That serves two purposes - one less item to store and a revamped creature for our display.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I need to start fixing props but it's sooooo hot.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco




----------



## Hauntiholik

Exactly Doc!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doc, you slay me And I know how that guy feels.


----------



## Draik41895

Literally dreaming about the haunt at this point. Thankfully none of the scary deadline related ones, yet. We've been there 8 or 9 times in the last two weeks so far. And ofcourse if guy remember my borderline addictive personality, you can guess what I'm do in most of my spare time at home. Tuesday night we stayed home and watched Candyman for the first time in a long while, then we found out yesterday that there's a school here named Cabrini. So that was funny.

Between my day job and the wardrobe stuff nice been up to my ears in bust but I should have some free time this afternoon to hopefully start a new thread for a mask I'm working on. I just want to get back into posting here tbh. I really missed this environment.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We've missed you, too, Draik. Good to see you back!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We seriously need to clean up the clutter in the house so we have room for the upcoming annual Halloween clutter.


----------



## stick

I need to clean up my Halloween clutter that is growing more and more.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I clean up myHalloween clutter by putting it out on the front law. Funny how that always seems to happen near the end of October.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Dr. Maniaco said:


> My holy grail has always been a shark tooth ... and I finally found one. I think it's a Bull Shark tooth, but if anyone knows better, let me know!


:jol:Hey James, I don't know...but any shark tooth is holy grail to me... I have never found one on the beach myself... I have turtle bones, a few whale bones, and some really cool shells, but not a shark tooth, ever. I am a huge shark lover and do catch and release with any I catch off of our pier. My niece found a shark tooth on a beach last weekend in NC, and I swear it's pretty big and looks like a fossil to me. (jealous of you both)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Finally getting around to painting the basement stairwell. Not my favorite activity, but love how it looks when it’s all done. This also gave me the opportunity to mix a bunch of leftover house paints we had and put it to good use.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Not much going on with me, but I thought I'd check in anyway.

I'm hating not having any Halloween stuff to do, but I've decided to start playing with old pickle jars and turning them into candy jars with the possibility of selling them for a little cash on the side. I'm still battling my depression, but this his helping me feel more productive. 







[/URL]Snow flake jar by Amy Eaton, on Flickr[/IMG]shell jar by Amy Eaton, on Flickr

I'm thinking the next one will be Autumn themed. But this is pretty much what I've been up to.


----------



## Hairazor

Nice work DarkA.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Another hurricane, I've been called up for Federal jury duty (which I didn't know about til last night at work...they called me on my cell and left a message on my home phone. I did not get anything in the mail) 9-3 sorry we're having a hurricane so now 9-6 )and I have a month left to get financing before I lose my house. I'm about ready to lose my mind.

Working my ass off and federal jury duty in Tampa is going to kill me.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I guess I should be more worried about the hurricane. We are ready. 3 shutters to put up. I'm working this weekend, double on Monday, then on call. My cat and brother are signed up to come in if the storm hits. Then prayers my house doesn't get destroyed.


----------



## Hairazor

Stay safe PrettyG


----------



## Goblin

We had a tornado last week. It downed several treesm not muc oher damage
than that. The power was off for 6 hours...…..last time it was off for 3 days!

He finally got the bathroom finished last Sunday! Looks great. Everything is 
brand new! Didn't take but 3 months.

My first vacation in 15 years is just 2 weeks away! Can't wait!


----------



## Hairazor

Glad you didn't have anything worse from your tornado, Goblin


Now enjoy the dickens out of that vacation!!


----------



## Spooky1

Dr. Maniaco said:


> As some of you know, my wife and I love the FL Gulf beach. We bought a condo to spend our free time there, and do a lot of Shell-Searching. We love doing that. My holy grail has always been a shark tooth ... and I finally found one. I think it's a Bull Shark tooth, but if anyone knows better, let me know!


Doc, Nice find. Looks like it could be any of the Carcharhinus which includes the Bull, Dusky and Silky sharks. Thought it might be a Snaggletooth (I have lots of these from Calvert Cliffs), but the serrations are heavier on the Snaggletooth. I haven't been out fossil hunting in a few years. Makes me want to get out to Calvert Cliffs again.


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome back Draik! Good to see you back here. Post some pictures of the Haunt where you’re working.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fingers crossed that all stays stable for you, PG. It does sometimes seem as if troubles come in batches, probably because they don't like to travel alone.

One of my nieces was going to be going to the Bahamas on a Disney cruise. Haven't gotten any updates, but the planned backup was to reroute the cruise to Cozumel, so I expect she's in Mexico now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Interesting rehearsal last night for a concert production I'm involved with - the orchestra conductor became ill about an hour or so before the rehearsal started. One of the ladies in the chorus (who has conducted pit orchestras) was asked to cover for him. She got the rare pleasure eek of having to sight-read and conduct from a full vocal score which had no orchestra markings (the orchestral score was in the possession of the regular conductor and he was at a hospital). I am proud to say that, although it was very rough, we did not crash and burn:googly:


----------



## scareme

How did you fare PrettyG? I've been keeping you in my prayers. And P5, How are you doing? I hope all you East Coasters are OK. It's just incredible how the two coast just keep getting slammed. Gobby, where are you going for vacation? It's touch and go some places I hope your niece will be OK, Roxy. I'm working on some props and it's feeling good. At least until a slight snag. I'm to the part that needs to move outside and it's still two damn hot. I might start decorating inside until things cool down. It will cool down by the end of Oct, won't it? I see to remember a time When Halloween had a chill in the air. I'll turn the AC down and pretend there is a chill in the air.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^There was a hint of fall in the air here last week, and now it's going to get hot again. Mother Nature likes to toy with our affections and then toss us aside like used snot rags.


----------



## spinwitch

Must be fall--I'm back! Hi, everyone!
I'm feeling oddly unfocused. It's getting dark earlier and I'm jonesing for pumpkin spice, but it's still close to 100 degrees. I'm getting that old thrill seeing the Halloween stuff come out in stores. Spirit Halloween has opened and I want to go push all the buttons. But personally--not doing a darned thing. Not the haunted trail (this will be the second year I haven't been involved at all. Last year it was so bad that this year they're going to try to improve it by setting up a bar in the line. Nothing to go wrong there). Not working on any props or costumes or decorations. No plans.

Sort of have to avoid people (as in crowds of any kind) anyway. The husband unit went in for his usual annual checkup in May--bloodwork looked wonky and it turns out he has leukemia. So it will be 4-6 months of chemo and then to another city for a bone marrow transplant. It's rather eaten up our time because he has to go into the clinic 2-5 days a week for 3-5 hours. Fortunately he's handling the chemo well and actually feels OK except for being low energy. But I'm not feeling very creative.

Has anyone heard anything from Pumpkinrot?


----------



## Hairazor

Best wishes for your husband, spinwitch


----------



## stick

Like Hairazor i want to wish you best wishes for your husband spinwitch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear about your husband's diagnosis, spinwitch. Cancer sucks. Chemo can take the starch out of you after a while. When I was undergoing chemo some years ago, I was on a two week on/two week off schedule for about 5 months (I chose the "kinder gentler" version as opposed to the "hurry up and get it over with, and you will definitely look like a cancer patient" version). Wasn't bad at first, but I got progressively more tired as treatment progressed. At the very end of the treatment, I flushed my last pill down the toilet in defiance.

Spooky1 can tell you that cancer is tough on the spouse, too, mostly because you want to make it all go away and feel helpless since you can't make it go away. He went to every chemo treatment with me.

Don't worry about not feeling creative. You have more important things on your mind and your priorities straight. There will always be another Halloween later.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Allow me to echo everyone else, best wishes for you hubby's treatment and recovery!

As for me, things are going ok, I have a new Home Healthcare provider and she's really good at what she does and she brought me a Filipino dish to try. I'm not one for rice noodles, but they weren't too bad!

Other than all that, I'm just trying to get into a Halloween mood. Thinking I might go to YouTube and watch a few Halloween parades and look at everyone's projects so far!


----------



## goneferal

LAst night my husband spotted a small farm offering free corn stalks. He works until 8PM. He offered to pick me up with the pickup to get some. So on Friday the 13th as the full moon rose, we got a truckbed full. They are still green, but will be nice and dry in a month. SCORE!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You know you’re a haunter when you get excited about corn stalks:jol:

Almost done with my goblin prop makeover, and then I get to start figuring out how to make an angel tombstone that will be used for a production of “Pirates of Penzance” (also a ship’s figurehead for the same production).


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I hate to put this on here.... but I got some horrible bad news last week or so about my brother.... He's gone. I won't go into detail because I'm still shaken up about it quite a bit and going into detail about it only upsets me further. I'm handling it better now, but I am still taking it rather hard. He always loved Halloween, so in his honor I'm going to be watching a lot of his favorite horror movies and do a display in my room. He loved Halloween. It was his favorite holiday, like myself. I'm really going to be missing him.  My mother is taking it the hardest of all of us. I've never lost someone this close to me before, so this is devastating....


----------



## Hairazor

I wish you peace and comfort BunchOfHocusPocus


----------



## Dark Angel 27

it seems that no one is immune to difficult news. My niece is once again in the hospital and hasn't been able to eat/keep anything down for weeks now. She's got a PIC line now and they're just trying to get nutrients into her system. On top of that, I get a call from my younger sister called to tell me that she had to take my father into the hospital yesterday for a possible stroke and I haven't heard anything more from her. I doing my best to hold everything together, but I'm not liking where things are headed.


----------



## Hairazor

Prayers for better news DarkA


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Keeping you and yours in our thoughts and prayers ...


----------



## Hauntiholik

I lost two more friends this weekend due to health issues. This is getting old.


----------



## Hairazor

How sad Hauntiholik


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm sorry to hear about your brother, BHP. Losing a family member is always difficult, particularly when it's not expected. I think your choice of activities to honor his memory is sweet and so appropriate for someone who also loved Halloween.

DA, hoping for a swift recovery for your niece and dad. I know it's tough when you're waiting for updates.

Haunt, sorry for the loss of your friends. It seems the older we get, the more often we see that happening. That comes with the territory, but it doesn't make it any easier. I remember my grandmother used to read the obituaries regularly to see if anyone she knew had passed.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your brother, BHP. Losing a family member is always difficult, particularly when it's not expected. I think your choice of activities to honor his memory is sweet and so appropriate for someone who also loved Halloween.
> 
> DA, hoping for a swift recovery for your niece and dad. I know it's tough when you're waiting for updates.
> 
> Haunt, sorry for the loss of your friends. It seems the older we get, the more often we see that happening. That comes with the territory, but it doesn't make it any easier. I remember my grandmother used to read the obituaries regularly to see if anyone she knew had passed.


Thank you Roxy. Dad is out of the hospital, and seems to be back to normal for now. It's really difficult for us because my older sister who has the medical degree lives all the way down in Texas (where I am) and Dad is all the way in MI. She would have been able to speak with the the doctor and would have gotten a better idea with what's going on with him. All of us siblings are spread out. As for my niece, I don't know if she's out of the hospital yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to hear your dad is doing better, DA. Your older sister could certainly try calling your dad's doctor. I have a niece who's a nurse, a brother-in-law who is a doctor, and a younger brother who is a radiologist, and they've all made phone calls to doctors whenever there was a need to get a clarification on condition of, or treatments for, a family member.

Which reminds me of a story A few years back, Spooky1 had to take Abby to the emergency vet while I was at a rehearsal since she wasn't keeping food or water down. He thought she may have eaten something that was causing a blockage. The vet took an X-ray of her abdomen as part of the exam and then contacted the off-site vet radiologist for an evaluation. While waiting for the diagnosis, Spooky1 took a picture of the X-ray with his cell phone and texted it to my brother for his opinion. My brother texted back that he could see some gas, but no evidence of any physical blockage, which was subsequently confirmed by the vet radiologist. The only difference was that my brother's diagnosis was free. The radiologist vet's diagnosis was $125:jol:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I seem to be doing less and less for the first time, and more and more for the last time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^LOL, Doc, I had to read that twice before it made sense:jol: I think it's an astute observation about how life can be.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Dr. Maniaco said:


> I seem to be doing less and less for the first time, and more and more for the last time.


LOL
I know the feeling.
I know it very well.


----------



## scareme

Dr. Maniaco said:


> I seem to be doing less and less for the first time, and more and more for the last time.


I guess I'm the slow one. ???

I'm sorry everyone's going through such hardships in their lives. I hope you all have someone you can talk to. Don't try to go through it alone. It's both mentally and physically demanding on you. There is no shame in admitting you need help. I've needed help for depression, and my family told me not to talk about it. You know me. I did the opposite. Please, from what I'm reading, there is a lot of heavy losses going on. Don't go through it alone. My prayers go out to all of you.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hi all, I just popped in to see what was going with everyone...sheesh...maybe I better pop back at another time. So sorry for all the sad/bad news for everyone. Try to stay orange and black peeps!


----------



## RoxyBlue

First day of autumn and it’s going to be 90 here today. Apparently Mother Nature did not get the “it’s time for fall” memo.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We'll be going to Cedar Point to catch the new Midnight Syndicate live show - so excited!

https://www.cedarpoint.com/halloweekends/haunt/attractions/midnight-syndicate

https://www.cedarpoint.com/halloweekends


----------



## Hairazor

^ Have fun


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*Roxy, I'm so jealous! I hope you have loads of fun!*


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I wanna go ... !


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Highly recommend that you do. Cedar Point really does Halloween decorating and haunting well.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Since the ghost theme this year really depends on lighting and music, I'm kinda just waiting around until I can start putting things out ... each piece needs to be set and lit to really make it right. Takes time, and ideas come to me and things change during the process. Plus I don't wanna do it too early just in case someone decides THEY want my stuff while I'm at work. (Yuck ... _work_)

Now, I've never had that kind of trouble before, and don't expect it this year ... but my paranoia has more control over me than I give it credit for. Do you guys have that kind of thing happen with your stuff?


----------



## scareme

When it's out on the lawn we've not had a problem, but we don't put out the good stuff until the 31st. But when we put it in the storage unit, then it got stolen. They didn't take as many props as they did antiques. Grrr It was weird, they took the tricycle and left Jigsaw. But they did open every box and dump them out to see what was in each of them. There was no rhyme or reason to what they took of Halloween stuff. May they rot in hell.


----------



## Hauntiholik

My heart isn't in it this year.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

scareme said:


> When it's out on the lawn we've not had a problem, but we don't put out the good stuff until the 31st. But when we put it in the storage unit, then it got stolen. They didn't take as many props as they did antiques. Grrr It was weird, they took the tricycle and left Jigsaw. But they did open every box and dump them out to see what was in each of them. There was no rhyme or reason to what they took of Halloween stuff. May they rot in hell.


Oh damn, scareme I'm so, so sorry!!!!!! I reiterate...may they rot in hell ! I wish I could do something!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hauntiholik said:


> My heart isn't in it this year.


Girl, I am sorry to hear this, you have one of the best Haunts! I guess I'm not surprised because you haven't set up a challenge this year. If you want to, I'd like to donate the prize, if that's OK with you. Please let me know. I know I haven't been a participant but I love watching it and cheering people on.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

OK, so this is weird but fun. A bunch of us went out after work (nurses, CNAs, both) to a gaming place/bar. It was fun, afterwards we went to a nurses house and swam in her pool. I went to change into a bathing suit, came out and everyone was naked. I just said "OK, I already changed and that is that". They just laughed and said "fine". No male nurses. Fun night, I'm just pretty conservative so the naked thing threw me for a moment, but I had a really good time.


----------



## Dreadmakr

I didn't get much sleep last night.
Was having a nostalgic spell.
Kept thinking back to my younger days, old friends, lost loves, etc.
Even spent a little time on classmates.com.
Just one of those nights I seem to have more often as I get older


----------



## Goblin

On the 14th I finally went on my first vacation in 14 years! Went to Myrtle Beach. So many changes. 
The motel we stayed at all those years is a parking lot now! So is the resterasunt that used to have the b
est foot long hot dogs!
The balcony of the place we stayed at had a great view of the beach.....ocean
as far as the eye could see! I went to the spirit store there....great place! Got
me a Micheal Myers t-shirt and a shot glass. The best thing was no medical 
problems the enire week. My sister Carolyn got a cold and gave it to everyone
but me. They were miserable the last day.....I was still going strong. Now, I
have the cold......at least it waited till after vacation!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Glad you had a good time Goblin! 

It sounds like we're all starting to feel a little old ... but you know what? Aside from the obvious physical trials to come, I'm kinda looking forward to it. Especially the part where I get to watch the young'uns make the same mistakes I made, but refuse to listen to me when I try to help them avoid 'em. "Oh, I informed you thusly!" 

I'm not really getting burned out on Halloween though. I think it's because I try to do something different every year. It's fun to discover how to do new things. Ghosts this year, Tiki last year, UFOs, VooDoo ... it keeps it interesting.


----------



## Hairazor

Glad you had a good time Goblin. And no medical issues, YAY


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

The memorial for my brother is happening in a few days. His wife took awhile to set it up which I can understand. It still feels weird that my brother is gone. I've been crying on and off a lot this week, but I still am taking care of myself which is a good thing. I plan on writing a poem for my brother and sharing it with everyone at the memorial. If it's okay, I'd love to share it on here too.


----------



## Hairazor

I wish you peace and comfort BunchOfHocusPocus


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're welcome to share, BHP. Many of us have lost people we loved over the years, and can completely empathize with your loss.


----------



## scareme

PrettyGhoul said:


> Oh damn, scareme I'm so, so sorry!!!!!! I reiterate...may they rot in hell ! I wish I could do something!!


Thank you, Rotting in hell would be a good start. The things that bothered me most were my grandparents trunks. My Dad's family were migrant workers. They carried almost everything they owned in those trunks. They were really beat up so I doubt if the thiefs got much for them. But they meant the world to me. Yeah, they can rot in hell.

QUOTE=PrettyGhoul;916836]OK, so this is weird but fun. A bunch of us went out after work (nurses, CNAs, both) to a gaming place/bar. It was fun, afterwards we went to a nurses house and swam in her pool. I went to change into a bathing suit, came out and everyone was naked. I just said "OK, I already changed and that is that". They just laughed and said "fine". No male nurses. Fun night, I'm just pretty conservative so the naked thing threw me for a moment, but I had a really good time.[/QUOTE]

It sounds like you work with a bunch of fun people. Sometimes you just have to blow off a little steam. I'm glad to hear you had a good time.



Dreadmakr said:


> I didn't get much sleep last night.
> Was having a nostalgic spell.
> Kept thinking back to my younger days, old friends, lost loves, etc.
> Even spent a little time on classmates.com.
> Just one of those nights I seem to have more often as I get older


I've been doing a lot of that lately, too. I think you are right, it has to do with getting older. Or when you lose someone. I'm thinking back to my childhood and how lucky I was to have grown where and when I did. Yup, I must be getting old.



BunchOfHocusPocus said:


> The memorial for my brother is happening in a few days. His wife took awhile to set it up which I can understand. It still feels weird that my brother is gone. I've been crying on and off a lot this week, but I still am taking care of myself which is a good thing. I plan on writing a poem for my brother and sharing it with everyone at the memorial. If it's okay, I'd love to share it on here too.


I'm sorry for the loss of your brother. I'm glad you are taking care of yourself. That's really important. I would love for you to share your poem with us. I've written about my father recently and it feels good to get what you are feeling down on paper. Somehow, putting down there in black and white takes some of the burden off of your shoulders. I'll say prayers for you and your brother tonight.

I've been working on some props lately. I've managed to stay on schedule this year. Of course I shouldn't say that out loud because now I've cursed myself. No, I'm not on schedule. I'm so far behind I'll never make it in time for Halloween. Please, I don't want to get sick this month. Or next month. We have a vacation planned. And the month after that is Christmas. So let's make it January. If getting sick would hold off until January would appreciate that and I won't brag anymore about being on schedule. I promise.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No more sickness for you, Scareme. There, I've said it on the internet, so it must be true:googly:


----------



## scareme

Oh thank you Roxy. You're right Roxy, if it's on the internet, it's true.:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^:jol:

Barely three weeks to Halloween. Time to get out the fogger and make sure it works, finish painting and repairing some props, and pull out the video projections.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

So far the weather forecast looks good ... "knock wood" ... cool and clear. Temperature High/Low: 66/39

(Subject to last minute change just to make me cry)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your post reminded me, Doc, that it was time to start a Halloween weather thread over in the Halloween subforum, which meant, of course, that I had to look ahead at our local weather, and what do I see predicted? RAIN! Good thing our skeletons and tombstones are pretty much weather-resistant.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

It’s still early... days can shift. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I wish you guys all the best weather conditions and spooky nights!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Couple days ago we were wearing shorts while walking the dog. This morning it was long pants, long sleeved shirts, hoodie, and jackets. Might be fall at last:jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

BunchOfHocusPocus said:


> The memorial for my brother is happening in a few days. His wife took awhile to set it up which I can understand. It still feels weird that my brother is gone. I've been crying on and off a lot this week, but I still am taking care of myself which is a good thing. I plan on writing a poem for my brother and sharing it with everyone at the memorial. If it's okay, I'd love to share it on here too.


* BunchOfHocusPocus I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your brother!! Please accept my deepest condolences and know that I am thinking and praying for you both.

I would love to read the poem you write for your brother. *


----------



## RoxyBlue

I keep thinking we're a week further into October than we actually are. Good thing we aren't 'cause we still have stuff to do.

Went to the local Spirit store yesterday since that's part of our annual holiday tradition when one gets set up in the area. Picked up a couple accessories for our skellies (hat's are a must for the properly attired yard skeleton).


----------



## Hairazor

I hope to remember the hats this year ^, I have plenty of them


----------



## Death's Door

Kinda been burning the candle at both ends these days. I have been working out at the gym and decided to participate in a 5K walk on Saturday. Never done it before but I have been trying to get my energy level back and make goals. So far so good. Actually been having the energy to work on decorating the house and outside for Halloween after 45 minutes on the treadmill and lifting weights after work.


----------



## Hairazor

Well, I turned the big 70 on the 8th, thanks to all who wished me a Happy Birthday, oh wait, no one did


----------



## stick

Happy Birthday Hairazor.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Hairazor said:


> Well, I turned the big 70 on the 8th, thanks to all who wished me a Happy Birthday, oh wait, no one did


_*I *_did!

Oh, you mean out loud ... no sorry.

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy birthday, Hairazor, and thank you for being older than I am:devil:


----------



## Death's Door

Hairazor - Happy Birthday to ya!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*Happy Birthday Hairazor!!!*


----------



## Dark Angel 27

So, there's been a bit of good news here at the apartment. The apartment complex is having a fall small Halloween themed events all this month, including trick or treating on the 31st. I can at least do a little decorating and hand out candy which I haven't been able to do for a couple years. 

I feel a little better knowing I can have a little spooky fun.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hairazor said:


> Well, I turned the big 70 on the 8th, thanks to all who wished me a Happy Birthday, oh wait, no one did


*Jan, I am so, so sorry I missed your birthday!!! 
I hope you had a wonderful day and I wish you many, many more. I'd pinch you if I could!!

Worse is you are the girl who remembers EVERYONE's birthday! I appreciate that very much! I think everyone does!! Please know how much I think of you and appreciate all that you do!! I think I speak for everyone!!*


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Amen, sistah!:jol:

DA, glad to hear you'll be able to keep the haunting spirit alive and well in Texas. You don't need lots of decorations as long as your heart is in whatever you do.


----------



## scareme

Hairazor said:


> Well, I turned the big 70 on the 8th, thanks to all who wished me a Happy Birthday, oh wait, no one did


Oh you did not. The length some people will go for a little...oh, you said 70. I thought you said 100. Yeah, 70 I'd believe. 80, Eh, I could go either way. 90, I don't think so. 100, no way. See, now don't you wish you'd never told me? Well, I certainly feel bad. In return you can forget to wish me a 70th Birthday. Like, if you're around then. I mean the chances are pretty good. Not that I'd put money on it or anything like that. See now you really wish you hadn't told me. But too late. Just like me, to late.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Madam Leota lives again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ever sit down in front of the TV and think “ Hundreds of channels, nothing worth watching”?


----------



## stick

Roxy all the time.


----------



## Spooky1

Belated happy birthday, Hairazor!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> Ever sit down in front of the TV and think " Hundreds of channels, nothing worth watching"?


All the time ... that's when I watch something on Netflix. Actually, if you don't mind reading captions, some of the Japanese or Korean ghost shows are pretty good ... and Russia has a couple of good ones too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Apparently the dog wants to go out, because she’s been pointedly staring at us for the last five minutes.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> Apparently the dog wants to go out, because she's been pointedly staring at us for the last five minutes.


Maybe she just loves you ... !


----------



## Hauntiholik

Tick Tock


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Maybe she just loves you ... !


She does (how could she not?:googly, but the look was her "why aren't you paying attention to ME?" glare:jol:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Hauntiholik said:


> Tick Tock




"Yes?"


----------



## Death's Door

"Ever sit down in front of the TV and think “ Hundreds of channels, nothing worth watching”?

Every day! Pretty miffed that Comcast removed the Turner Classic Movies from our channel list of a million channels. I love watching the classics and was looking forward to some Halloween classics. Also, one of the few channels that has no commercials or commercials for insurance, lawyers and medications with a list of symptoms. Glad to see the reality shows are still on :rolleyeton:

Sorry for the venting. 

On a positive note, I did my first 5K walk marathon in 56 minutes. :jol: Weather was awesome and met a lot a great runners/walkers on Saturday.


----------



## scareme

Congrats on your marathon and time. You did great! 

And in reference to your take on commercials. You forgot women's and men's personal care products. Always a pleasure to sit through with guests. Awkward silence. I'm not sure if I should fill the void in conservation with, I tried that but I didn't feel clean down there. That should be a real conversation starter. Or conservation killer. 

And in other news, I'm sending out a few cards this year. I promise no glitter bombs. He He


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Note to self - No matter what she promises, any card from Scareme must be opened over the trash can:googly


----------



## scareme

Now where's the fun in that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You bad girl:jol: Years from now, if I hear that you rigged up a trigger in your coffin so that people coming to your viewing get spattered with glitter, I will not be surprised


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Now _that_ sounds fun. I may have to borrow that idea for my own burial plans.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I have the first black eye of my life and no one has noticed. It's a weird black eye: bright purple over my right eye lid, slightly yellow over my right cheek bone. It just looks like makeup. When I came home from my birthday I took off my earrings, dropped one of them and hit my eye on the bed's steel frame searching for it. I don't use a lot of make up but powder covers my cheek and I guess people just think I use eye shadow. It hurts though...when I touch it. Yes, I know, so don't touch it.


----------



## Spooky1

Finished the tombstone I was working on.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Very nice:jol:


----------



## Death's Door

PG - Take care of the eye. I felt my eye "wince" from reading your post.

Spooky - Nice tombstone. I like the green in it. Awesome job!

Widdling down the Halloween-to-do list. Hung up the spider webs on the porch and the front yard Saturday afternoon. People walking their dogs stopped to talk and compliment how the house is looking. Went to a harvest party Saturday night. They had a scavenger hunt, games, and a hayride. Nice to just go to a party and relax with friends.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Spooky1 said:


> Finished the tombstone I was working on.


*Beautiful tombstone Spooky1, I love it!!

Census is low where I work and my hours were cut tonight so I left 3 hours early and stopped at Walmart food for milk on the way home. They have slashed their price on large pumpkins to 2 bucks so I picked up a few future jack-o'-lanterns. :jol: :jol: :jol: :jol: That made me very happy. Also I signed up for doubles this weekend to balance my work loss. It's OK, I'll get a ten dollar/hr bonus plus overtime. No that does not make sense Management at this place is not good.*


----------



## scareme

PrettyGhoul Your first black eye. You should celebrate it. Wait, that's how you got it in the first place. When the night ends in a black eye, it must have been one heck of a celebration. As for your work situation, it reminds me of when I worked for the state. They had about the same logic. It burns me when the people who make all the decisions have never even stepped foot in the department. Our Walmart has not marked down pumpkins yet. We bought 4 this weekend and too them to my daughter's house to carve. 

Love the tombstone Spooky1. I love the lettering. What do you use for a pattern for the letters? I've been using some stencils, but some letters are missing, so I need to buy some new ones. 

Deaths Door, That sounds like a fun party. You stay busy. We put up the tombstones this week end. So far no one has said anything. The preacher from across the street came over to talk to Rick, and never said anything about the cemetery. It's kind of like the elephant in the room, and no one says a word about it.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

scareme said:


> We put up the tombstones this week end. So far no one has said anything. The preacher from across the street came over to talk to Rick, and never said anything about the cemetery. It's kind of like the elephant in the room, and no one says a word about it.


:jol::jol:*That's hysterical !!*:jol::jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Love the tombstone Spooky1. I love the lettering. What do you use for a pattern for the letters? I've been using some stencils, but some letters are missing, so I need to buy some new ones.


We've always prepared the wording for our tombstones on the computer with Word using whatever font seems appropriate, then printed it on plain paper. Tape it to the stone, cut through the letter outlines with a sharp blade, then carry on from there.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> We put up the tombstones this week end. So far no one has said anything. The preacher from across the street came over to talk to Rick, and never said anything about the cemetery. It's kind of like the elephant in the room, and no one says a word about it.


I feel you on this. I have a home health care provider that comes in and helps with my apartment upkeep. I found out a few weeks ago that she is in fact a Jehovah's Witness. (I have nothing against her and find her a very dedicated worker) but it's been awkward for me whom is in full Halloween mode when she doesn't celebrate holidays or birthdays at all.

This Halloween has been pretty good so far and my mood has been improving. Last Friday, there was a Halloween fest in the back courtyard with costumes, roasting marshmallows over the fire pit, and a screening of Hocus Pocus on the big inflatable screen.

I even created a costume for Jack-O-lantern for the apartments pet costume contest. I'm feeling pretty good right now!

I want to post pictures of his costume, but do I post them in the Pet's of Haunt Forum thread or create one in the costume's section?


----------



## spinwitch

Just popping in to see if anyone has heard anything on PumpkinRot? Is he still MIA?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> I even created a costume for Jack-O-lantern for the apartments pet costume contest. I'm feeling pretty good right now!
> 
> I want to post pictures of his costume, but do I post them in the Pet's of Haunt Forum thread or create one in the costume's section?


I think either one is fine, DA.

So much stuff going on at work right now - very rude of clients to be wanting things done before October 31st when I have Halloween on my mind:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Had my 6 month's heart checkup today. BP and EKG was excellent.
My heart rate has returned to normal after fluctuating for so long! 
Doctor was well pleased. Next appointment is May 20, 2020!
Waiting for the results of the blood work


----------



## Death's Door

Hey DA - that's cool that your apartment complex has a pet costume contest.

Goblin - glad to hear that you are doing good with your checkups. Keep up the good work!

Gearing up for the Halloween Pokeno party at my house on Saturday with my ladies. I made for the first time Pumpkin Pecan Biscotti (instead of fudge), made chocolate covered pretzels and monster toes (sugar cookie recipe dyed green with an almond sliver as the toenail. Still have to make the green jello shots (Booger shots I call them) - alcohol and non-alcohol, deviled eggs and mummy dogs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, DD, you're making me hungry, and I just had lunch:jol:

Congrats on the good health news, Goblin! Guess we're stuck with you for a while longer:devil:


----------



## Troll Wizard

*Retiring from Halloween*

Well everyone, we are one week from the big day! I'm sure everyone is excited and ready to go!

I for one though am not. Oh, I'm excited that it's Halloween time but I'm not ready to go. What do I mean by not being readt to go? Well, after many months of thought, I have made the big decision to retire from decorating for Halloween.

Now, what does that mean? I am no longer going to set up my display that I and my family have for years. My fascination with the holiday started with my mom when I was about 6 or 7, and she was also a Sunday School teacher at the church my family was attending.

As I grew older I started to take over the decorations on the outside of the house. I guess that's where it all started. The church that we attended also had a haunted house that they set up every year. I'm talking a full blown haunted house that was on property that they had purchased and had this old two story house on it. We'd go every year and they had it set up with adults from the church and props displays throughout the house.

This also was a big influencer in my life giving me all kinds of stuff and ideas to work from. Eventually in my later teens, the church stopped having the haunted houses. Some members began to complain that it was going to lead some of the youths to Satanism (yeah right!). There wasn't anything satanic about it in anyway shape or form!!!!

But our Pastor finally gave in, and the haunted houses stopped. That seemed to be the trend for a lot of churches back then in the early 70's. They all dropped their own versions of haunted houses and thus began the time of the harvest type festivals within the church.

Long story short, I will be turning 64 on Christmas day. I have now passed the torch to my son and daughter to begin their journey as I made the decision to end mine. I've split my decor between them and they will go from there. I will still be doing the standard Trick or Treat with the candy, and we have decorated in the house.

I will be devoting my time now to solely the Christmas holiday season for decorating outside. Since I was born on Christmas, it just makes more since now as I get older. Plus my power bill will be a little cheaper this year as well. I will still pop up here on the site from time to time but not as often as in the past. I still like to read about whats going on with everybody and everything.

So I want to wish everyone a Very Scary and a Happy Halloween this year!

Be safe everyone!
-Randy . . .aka, Troll Wizard


----------



## Goblin

Got the results of my bloodworl…..bloodwork good. Keep taking my meds and they'll see me in 7 months


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Damn, DD, you're making me hungry, and I just had lunch:jol:
> 
> Congrats on the good health news, Goblin! Guess we're stuck with you for a while longer:devil:


"You'll never get rid of me. I'll still be coming around for years after I'm dead!
I"ll be the mysterious glitter that shows up out of nowhere! :jol::devil::jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Crap, Goblin, you're relentless:googly::

Troll W, it will be sad to see you go but I totally understand feeling the need to pass the torch. You've been a source of wonderful memories for years to a generation (or two or three) of ToTs, and that's a great legacy. You clearly loved doing it and that made it all worthwhile.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Today was my day off and I did something stupid. I haven't talked to my sister in over two years but yesterday was my Mother's birthday and I just have a lot of grief. I called my sister. 

Today was a good day, I got offered a job for a lot more money, I talked to a very good friend and then I had a drink and called my sister We didn't even talk, it was about 30 seconds and the rage I feel is right there like two years ago, She's my older sister and hates me. She told me she has since I was born, no way to get around that I guess. I will never try again.


----------



## Spooky1

Skeletons went on sale at 50% off at Home Depot, so we have two more now.

Goblin, glad the checkup went well.

PG, congrats on the job offer. Sorry about the family issues.


----------



## scareme

PrettyGhoul said:


> Today was my day off and I did something stupid. I haven't talked to my sister in over two years but yesterday was my Mother's birthday and I just have a lot of grief. I called my sister.
> 
> Today was a good day, I got offered a job for a lot more money, I talked to a very good friend and then I had a drink and called my sister We didn't even talk, it was about 30 seconds and the rage I feel is right there like two years ago, She's my older sister and hates me. She told me she has since I was born, no way to get around that I guess. I will never try again.


My older sister hated me from the time I was born. Mom said she had to watch her because she would pinch me. The three girls shared a bedroom. By this time we had a younger sister. Karen didn't mind her. Karen was moved to her own room because Mom said Karen would get up and start in on me before Mom was awake. We had to be arranged at the kitchen table so Karen wasn't across from me, she'd kick me, or beside me, pinching and poking. Mom never knew why Karen hated me and not my younger sister. When we both had kids she told me she hated when my kids got presents from my parents because the money they spent could have been spent on her kids. I think she might have a few screws loose. This went on until we were in our thirties. We get along OK as long as we don't spend to much time together. I'm sorry your sister is a PITA too. I love my sister, but it's a lot of work to do so.


----------



## scareme

We're going to have cold weather for Halloween. For years I've begged Rick to let us use the garage. He said something about insurance. They were still on our property so we'd still be liable. Well last year it was raining and he finally gave in. And let the toters come in the garage to get their candy out of the rain. Last week he said, With as cold as it's going to be I'd better get the garage cleaned up. I couldn't believe it. I didn't even have to ask. And he just came home with a heater to put in the garage so they kids can warm up for a little bit. Is this the real Rick?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^Such a gentleman! That's so sweet of him! 

PG: I'm so sorry to hear that you're going through all that family stuff. I'm sending bear hugs your way!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*So, I caught a second wind and decided to do a little decorating. It's not much, but it's more than I've done in a long time. I'm also attempting to do a last minute project. We'll see how it goes!*

*I hate that everything in this pic is cheap and store bought, and pretty tame considering what I've done in the past, but I'm happy with it. *







[/URL]humble decor 2 by Amy Eaton, on Flickr[/IMG]

*I'm planning to put a couple more things out, but for now, this is it.
*


----------



## Death's Door

Hey DA - looks great - Keep up the good work!

PG - Dealing with family members can be difficult. Sometimes it takes more time than expected. It sounds like your feelings are still raw. I have dealt with this on my own level and eventually made a decision to let it go with a few family members for now.

Scareme - I'm glad Rick had a change of heart. 

Had a wonderful time with my ladies on Saturday for our Halloween Pokeno Party. Everyone had fun. Cleaned up yesterday and chillaxed by watching Halloween movies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, maybe it isn't the real Rick. Maybe it's one of those pod people:googly: Or maybe, now that it was his idea, it's a good idea (my dad was like that).

PG, I'm sorry your reaching out to your sister did not go well. Maybe try again in a few years before giving up on the relationship.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

scareme said:


> My older sister hated me from the time I was born. Mom said she had to watch her because she would pinch me. The three girls shared a bedroom. By this time we had a younger sister. Karen didn't mind her. Karen was moved to her own room because Mom said Karen would get up and start in on me before Mom was awake. We had to be arranged at the kitchen table so Karen wasn't across from me, she'd kick me, or beside me, pinching and poking. Mom never knew why Karen hated me and not my younger sister. When we both had kids she told me she hated when my kids got presents from my parents because the money they spent could have been spent on her kids. I think she might have a few screws loose. This went on until we were in our thirties. We get along OK as long as we don't spend to much time together. I'm sorry your sister is a PITA too. I love my sister, but it's a lot of work to do so.[/QUOTE
> 
> Wow scareme, this is very similar, in a scary way. I always brushed my sister's action's off and blamed myself when I was younger. I thought I was a pest, she was just annoyed: like that. I loved her, adored her and she treated me like an enemy. I never really put it together until after our mother died. I always had excuses for her but when Mom passed away she went insane . She emailed our relatives and my mom's lawyer stuff about how I took her clothes when I was 12 (isn't that normal little sister stuff?) she claimed I borrowed 100 dollars from her when I was in my early 20's (something highly unlikely I never borrow money from anyone) but then she said I paid it back late then I didn't pay it back at all, I have no memory of this. Nothing totally grievous just odd stuff, the above was the worst of my sins.. My mother's lawyer called my brother and I in and told us. Nothing about him just me. I could tell you weird **** my sister's done but it would take pages. The lawyer was pissed because she claimed the will was altered even though it had been in place for years before either of our parents had gotten sick. They also talked to all 3 us about everything. Not that there was much anyway and my brother and I let her take anything she wanted (and she did). I keep on wanting/needing to understand why and I'm so stupid to not get there is no reason.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Too much $#*&% SNOW!!!!! GRRRRRRR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is National Candy Corn Day, an often maligned Halloween treat. Fun facts at this web site:

http://www.holidayinsights.com/moreholidays/October/candycornday.htm


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Today is National Candy Corn Day, an often maligned Halloween treat.


I usually have a few pieces around this time of year. I actually like the candy corn "pumpkins".


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know the weather is going to be less than ideal for a lot of folks (including us) tomorrow, but here's to celebrating the holiday as best you can in spite of it all!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Happy Halloween, everyone!

Even if the night gets rained out, or the ToTs don't come in droves, I hope you have fun celebrating the day — and I hope you all had fun with your builds this year. 

Now ... I need to put on my snorkel and go outside. (I knew I should have done some sort of underwater horror theme ... )


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doc, you are such a character

Drizzly out but, as Death’s Door said, the show will go on. I’m sure it will be a character building exercise.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Cracked the snow shovel in the cold.


----------



## Spooklights

Happy Halloween, all! It's raining here, but at least I can sit on the porch and enjoy my yard display.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

The weatherman said it would stop raining around 4:30. At 4:31 the missus and I were outside putting up the decor. The rain stopped alright, but the wind was wild, and the temperature dropped dramatically. It was 72 this morning, and it’s 40 now. 

Everything (almost) got set up, and we had about 30 ToTs. All thing considered, it went well. We even had some people who came out just to see our house. The true faithful are a blessing!

I hope everyone had a good night!


----------



## Spooky1

Hope everyone had a great Halloween. We had some rain off and on during the day. Rain held off in the evening until it was time to bring everything in. Then the skies opened up and soaked us. It still was a good day. Enjoying a glass off wine and watching old horror movies now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I woke up this morning with muscles aching that I didn’t know I had.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Slowly putting things away from the big day. Anything that needs repair will get set aside along with items we decide to cull from future use. I love the holiday, but it will be nice having the house looking a little less chaotic:jol:


----------



## Death's Door

The outside decorations are in the basement and mostly packed away. Started on the inside decorations yesterday. Also put a few things aside that were damaged. I was very surprised that a lot of the props stayed in good shape considering the wind we had all day and night.

Made a pot of creamy mushroom and wild grain rice soup (easy recipe) and had grilled cheese for din-din yesterday so I could continue my Halloween pilgrimage of taking boxes and props from the living room to the basement.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yesterday was “get everything packed up and into the crawl space” day. I now have clear space in the basement to start working on an angel tombstone. Spooky1 has been packing up all the inside decorations today. Bad thing about that is I can see all the dust on the furniture that the decorations were hiding:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

That's high quality dust there Roxy. Hard to duplicate. You'd better leave it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^A woman after my own heart:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*I guess it's my turn to chime in! This year was just Jack and I and the handful of TOTs that came to our door. It was also Jack's first year being around costumed Kids and he did very well with everyone. In the mean time, I spent the evening watching reruns of Halloween Wars on the food network.

The whole night, Jack kept staring at the door and then back at me, no doubt wondering why people kept knocking at our door! When I did open the door for TOTs he sniffed everyone with a wagging tale and lapped up all the pets and scratches on his back that he was offered. Really he stole the show every time.

I wish I'd had the time to finish my last minute project, but that doesn't mean I can't give it another try next year. *


----------



## RoxyBlue

Coming back to the office after being off for five days sure is a let down:googly:


----------



## jdubbya

RoxyBlue said:


> Coming back to the office after being off for five days sure is a let down:googly:


I had a total of 18 days off; 2 weeks and a couple weekends/misc days. It was difficult to go back but in spite of the post Halloween let down, I'm ready to move forward to the other holidays. I did go up to our storage warehouse today and dismantle a couple of wall panels we won't be using anymore. We can use the 2x4 studs for other things. The haunt structure will be 4 ft shorter next year and we're entering into a downsizing phase. We've even discussed doing a very small one room build where people can come to get their candy and just look around to appreciate some of the detail we put into it. In any event, we're turning a page on our haunt and the days of the big builds have ended. I think I speak for Mark when I say we're both ready for something smaller.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ever notice how, when you give your dog a bath, you also get one whether you want it or not?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

It's called Karma, Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Doc:jol:

It’s a lovely sunny day here today and warm enough for me to have some of the windows open. Once fall arrives, you don’t get many opportunities to air out the house.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Little over a month now to my official last day of work and retirement. I am so looking forward to having more time for music, theater, and creative pursuits.


----------



## DandyBrit

^WHAT! No, you're nobbut a bairn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^LOL, Dandy, I'm a bairn a few times over now:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

I bet you are counting the minutes too Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Mwahaha!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

RoxyBlue said:


> Little over a month now to my official last day of work and retirement. I am so looking forward to having more time for music, theater, and creative pursuits.


Yahhh! So happy for you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Thanks, my dear

Now I get to see how quickly I can transfer 19 years of "my way of doing things here" to my replacement. She starts next week, which gives me less than one month to get her trained.


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Little over a month now to my official last day of work and retirement. I am so looking forward to having more time for music, theater, and creative pursuits.


Good for you Roxy!!!!!! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Good for for you Roxy. I’m jealous, I still have 3yrs 10 months 4 days 1 hr and 25 mins. But who’s counting.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You’re a hoot, CH:jol:

Unrelated, if there was a prize for most annoying actress, Una O’Connor would be a shoe-in.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> ^You're a hoot, CH:jol:
> 
> Unrelated, if there was a prize for most annoying actress, Una O'Connor would be a shoe-in.


Wasn't she the handmaiden to Olivia De Havilland's Maid Marian in Robin Hood? I always thought she and Marty Feldman should get together.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Yes, she was, but a little calmer:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

I wonder how long it will take me to get tired of going to work once Roxy retires. Doubt I’ll make a year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Crap, there go my plans to have the Chippendale dancers over every day while you’re at work:googly::kisskin:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Retirement is a dream for me. Do you really want to? Some people do, some don't so I'm curious.


----------



## RoxyBlue

PrettyGhoul said:


> Retirement is a dream for me. Do you really want to? Some people do, some don't so I'm curious.


If I had a job I absolutely loved, I would certainly have put off retiring for a few more years. Since I don't love my job (although I do enjoy the co-workers), I'm more than ready to move on and start putting more time into something I do love doing, which is music and theater.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It’s quiet in here....too quiet......:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Must be a slow news day. All they are talking about is the MEGA BLIZZARD.
Meh, I still have to go to work tomorrow. Maybe it will keep the transplants off of the road.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Trying to get inspired to do some cleaning, but keep telling myself there will be plenty of time for that in another month. We did manage to get some junk off the storage shelves in the laundry room this past weekend, which freed up space for two bins of Halloween items. That means two bins that Spooky1 will not have to go into the crawlspace to retrieve, which makes him happy, and a pile of junk we can get rid of, which makes me happy:jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

My place of employment was bought out and boy can you tell. I only started working there 16 months ago and was so proud now it's awful in all respects. When I was hired it was five stars, now its two (it should be 1/2 ). Almost all the good nurses and CNAs have bailed and some of them worked there for twenty years or more. P'T is still excellent but hanging on by a thread. I really want to stay (as insane as that sounds) but I have an excellent reputation and am getting a lot of job offers. I'm getting offers for twice what I'm making now. Until my house closes I can't leave anyway but I'm getting ready


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds as if the writing is on the wall, PG. It’s sad how often you see a workplace atmosphere change when a company changes hands.

In other new, it’s been raining all day here. Good thing the temperature is above freezing, ‘cause we’d be seeing some major snow otherwise.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lower back pain sure can make a person feel geriatric:googly:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yup! Knee pain also. This damp weather doesn’t help!!


----------



## stick

Damp weather does not help with back or knee pain but my hot tub does wonders for both. I wish I was in it now and not here at work. Okay if was at home now I would be asleep.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

stick said:


> Damp weather does not help with back or knee pain but my hot tub does wonders for both. I wish I was in it now and not here at work. Okay if was at home now I would be asleep.


I'm both at work AND asleep ... it's called "Multi-Tasking" and I'm very good at it.


----------



## stick

I am about to start "multi-tasking" your way Dr. Maniaco.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Ahhh ... my first groupie!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You guys are such a hoot:jol:

Working on an angel monument for a production of “Pirates of Penzance” and am finding the wings the biggest challenge so far. Once I get them to the point where I can attach them to the skellie who is serving as the framework, the rest should go a whole lot faster.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am now officially retired, last Friday (which was Friday the 13th - an omen in disguise, perhaps?) being my last day of work. Now we’ll see how long it goes before Spooky1 decides retiring early might not be a bad idea:jol:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Congrats, Roxy! I hope you get to enjoy every minute of it!


----------



## stick

I want to say Congrats also Roxy.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha!:jol:

Thanks, my dears! My first task for the beginning of retirement is to start sorting through all my options for Medicare I’m still on company health insurance through the end of December but after that, I’m on my own. I guess I should also start doing some cleaning up around the house......not sure which of those two options is scarier:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Both options sound pretty equal to me Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ain’t that the truth!:jol:

Hard to believe next week is Christmas. Where does the time go?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> I am now officially retired, last Friday (which was Friday the 13th - an omen in disguise, perhaps?) being my last day of work. Now we'll see how long it goes before Spooky1 decides retiring early might not be a bad idea:jol:


*Congratulations Roxy!! I hope you enjoy retirement and do all the things you love to do. If you ever decide to come to Sarasota for a vacation please let me know and I can show you around or we can just meet up for lunch or dinner. Oh and I'll get tickets to the Players Centre or The Asolo Repertory Theatre for you and Spooky1; they are wonderful!!*


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I came across this by accident but it is so adorable I had to share. It makes me really love The Alaska Department of Fish and Game:

https://www.adfg.alaska.gov/index.cfm?adfg=santasreindeer.printerfriendly


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I just put up my Angels for Christmas ( yes late) anyway I'm using spotlights from Halloween. Red, Green and Blue.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for the good wishes, PG, and for the link to the charming story about Santa’s reindeer. I love it when an otherwise serious web site does tongue-in-check humor:jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Merry Christmas To All!!*


----------



## Hairazor

Roxy, enjoy your well deserved newly acquired free time


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, Hairazor:jol:

We’re watching”Scrooge” (the musical version with Albert Finney) this evening as part of our ritual of watching our favorite Christmas movies this time of year. Others on the “must watch” list are “A Christmas Story”, “How the Grinch Stole Christmas” ( the original version narrated by Boris Karloff), “White Christmas”, “Scrooged”, “It’s a Wonderful Life”, and “Miracle on 34th Street”.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Great line-up of films

Enjoy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> Thanks, Hairazor:jol:
> 
> We're watching"Scrooge" (the musical version with Albert Finney) this evening as part of our ritual of watching our favorite Christmas movies this time of year. Others on the "must watch" list are "A Christmas Story", "How the Grinch Stole Christmas" ( the original version narrated by Boris Karloff), "White Christmas", "Scrooged", "It's a Wonderful Life", and "Miracle on 34th Street".


*I did the same thing. I thought I was working Christmas so I didn't make plans and then the scheduler took me off very last minute. I was not happy but besides roasting a small boneless rib roast and making yorkshire pudding, I binged watched as many versions of "A Christmas Carol' as I had time for....1938 and 1951 and musical 1970 Scrooge also A Christmas Story and Christmas with the Kranks.*


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I watch all of those too, if I can. My favorite A Christmas Carol is the one starring Alastair Sim. (And just between you and me ... I have to watch Olive the Other Reindeer, and Prep and Landing.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Visiting my mom at the senior independent living community where she currently resides. I’m waiting for someone here to ask me if I’m a visitor or a resident:jol: That happened to one of my brothers when he was last here, and it kind of took him by surprise because, of course, we never think of ourselves as getting old:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Thanks, Hairazor:jol:
> 
> We're watching"Scrooge" (the musical version with Albert Finney) this evening as part of our ritual of watching our favorite Christmas movies this time of year. Others on the "must watch" list are "A Christmas Story", "How the Grinch Stole Christmas" ( the original version narrated by Boris Karloff), "White Christmas", "Scrooged", "It's a Wonderful Life", and "Miracle on 34th Street".


That "Scrooge" with Albert Finney is my Favorite of all the Christmas Carol movies out there. Hubby and I did the same thing and just chilled in front of the tv.

Also, Happy Retirement Lady!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, DD!

And speaking of binge watching, it’s Twilight Zone marathon season on the SyFy channel!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And here’s to a better year for everyone! Happy New Year, all!


----------



## Hauntiholik

A new year. A new start. A new tat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The weather here has been so unwinterlike that bulbs are starting to come up in the yard. Fingers crossed that we don’t get a hard freeze in the next few weeks because that makes daffodils about to bloom very unhappy:jol:


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> I am now officially retired, last Friday (which was Friday the 13th - an omen in disguise, perhaps?) being my last day of work. Now we'll see how long it goes before Spooky1 decides retiring early might not be a bad idea:jol:


Congratulations! I have been retired for 4 years now. I like that I don't have to go out in bad weather to go to work anymore. I do miss the daily routine with
friends though.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It’s snowing!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I so miss snow!


----------



## Hauntiholik

PrettyGhoul said:


> I so miss snow!


Road trip!


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 10 is Peculiar People Day. There might be some folks here who qualify for that title......:googly:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Me Me Me


----------



## RoxyBlue

^:jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yeah, I think I might qualify too.


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> January 10 is Peculiar People Day. There might be some folks here who qualify for that title......:googly:


I didn't know they set aside another special day for me beside April Fools Day!:googly::jol::devil:

And just in case you think I forgot...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..

Glitter for everyone!


----------



## Goblin

Last Tuesday I was in the middle of taking down the Christmas decorations and I looked
out the window and saw 100s upon 100s pf big black crows! A veritable sea of crows!
They covered the driveway, half of our yard and the neighbors! It lookd like something
out of the Hitchcock movie The Birds! :jol::jol::jol:


----------



## DandyBrit

^Creepy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin saw a murder of crows in spite of throwing all that glitter around:googly:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I only saw two crows today ... I guess it was only an attempted murder ...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can always depend on you to say something that makes me smile, Doc:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 17 is Ditch New Years Resolutions Day, which I can’t properly celebrate since I didn’t make any:jol:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

This year I resolved to give up restraint. So far, so good.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, where did the weekend go?!?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lost in the ether.


----------



## RoxyBlue

January 21 is National Hugging Day and Squirrel Appreciation Day, so get out there, hug a squirrel, and kill two birds with one stone (figuratively speaking) :jol:


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> January 17 is Ditch New Years Resolutions Day, which I can't properly celebrate since I didn't make any:jol:


That's about right. I usually see less and less of the newbies (Resolutionist is the word I use) as February approaches.

My resolution for the year is to read more books. I'm off to a great start! 

With all the Christmas crap put away, I took down the curtains and washed them, took down the blinds and cleaned them, steamed cleaned the living room rug, and then proceeded to clean the house. The house is back to order. Now it's hybernating time.


----------



## Hairazor

https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/ha...D1pETZANYndS_NkL03lDUu-1Fu0FxbsWXuhbsRisJWvqQ


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Scariest part about that was it appears the voodoo spells were actually working


----------



## PrettyGhoul

OK so I always pick up shifts because mortgage and crappy dental insurance which I barely have. The scheduler is always after me to cover shifts on my days off and doubles on my days on. This is my weekend off and I've worked all my weekends off for a long time. She asked me to do a double on Saturday and one on Sunday. Also another nurse asked me to cover her shift on Friday (double but no bonus). I don't want to work at all. I was going to work a morning shift for the scheduler on Saturday (10 bonus) but agreed to cover the nurse's night shift Friday (no bonus) on Friday. Her son was in an accident and she wants to be with him. I've covered her shifts a few times before. This time for the first time (after we signed the paperwork) I asked "If I ever have an emergency and you're free would you cover for me?" This woman just smiled and walked away. I just thought this will be the last time I cover for you. I mean I could have made more money picking up then covering and this is the third time I have covered for her because of her son. I ask if maybe she will cover for me in an emergency and she won't even answer me. I'm kind of mad but once paperwork is signed no way out. 

Oh well, lesson learned. The scheduler is going to be pissed I agreed to this. I agreed because of her son. Again I didn't want to work any extra shifts on my weekend off anyway. Working a night shift will screw me up. And now I'm pissed I've covering for her. Grrrrrr.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It certainly sounds as if she’s taking advantage of you, PG. Maybe next time she asks you to cover for her, you could also just smile and walk away. Then again, she might take the smile for a “yes”, so probably better to just say “Sorry, I have other plans”.


----------



## Hairazor

What she ^ said PrettyG


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Lady came up to me in the grocery store and said I looked familiar, had she seen me somewhere before?

Being the smart-ass I am I said something I always wanted to in that situation ... I said, "Do you watch porn?"

I thought to myself, "her reaction is going to be priceless ... !"

She just stared for a second and walked away. I love meeting new people.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doc, you bad boy, you are such a troublemaker:googly:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

... I have my moments.


----------



## Death's Door

When at the supermarket, the line that I use if I overspend (which is pretty easy even when I go in for a few items) is "Oh Boy, now I have to dip into my stripper money!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love watching home buyer shows where the buyers have this huge list of “must haves”, then are shocked by what a huge list of “must haves” is going to cost:jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I hate my job. Today the scheduler tried to trick me into working mornings in the middle of my shift. I turned around after I thought I had picked up a double and was like wait! That is the moment I knew I had to start job hunting. They love me much and treat me like this. I"m gone as soon as I can. I hate this place.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I even asked one of my bosses (who was listennig) " did that just happen?" Yep She said " Do you mean did she just try and trick you? Yes she did! My bosses have no power.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Then she asked me why I was surprised. I guess because I was HR in previous jobs and never treated anyone like this.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I hate hate hate this company. I'm staying until my house is settled. I am not taking this out on patients. I love them!!


----------



## Hairazor

A Pox on those people PrettyG


----------



## RoxyBlue

Definitely time to move on, PG. Life is too short to waste it working with unscrupulous people.


----------



## DandyBrit

Know what you mean PG. We were given a curve ball at work last Friday and I'm still trying to absorb the ramifications.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Love watching home buyer shows where the buyers have this huge list of "must haves", then are shocked by what a huge list of "must haves" is going to cost:jol:


They think it makes for good shows but it happens every episode :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^It’s that “must have drama” approach to reality shows. Gets stale pretty quick.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Agreed Roxy!!! It's formulaic.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Temps scheduled to hit mid 60s here today. It’s a good day not to have to go to work:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bit of snow


----------



## RoxyBlue

Almost done with the angel monument - working on the base now with the help of Spooky1. One “ lesson learned” from that part of the project - you can make the top of the base first and then the frame it will sit upon, but you need to attach the top to the base BEFORE you take measurements for the plywood facing you’re going to cut for the sides of the base:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

We had some interesting weather in our area this morning - short bursts of heavy rain, strong winds (which took out some trees and power lines), and rumor has it a tornado came through not far from where we live. It’s still really windy at the moment, but at least the sun is shining:jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

First weekend off in months. I'm giddy. Seriously happy.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Good to hear your happy PrettyGhoul...Wish i could say the same lol...Life sucks right now..


----------



## Hairazor

Well dang GYM, hope things look up soon, we all care about you


----------



## Goblin

Hi Ho, Kiddies! The Goblin has returned, spreading happiness and glitter near and far!:jol::jol::jol::devil:

Okay guys...&#8230;..back the dumptucks up!


----------



## Draik41895

Thinking of you guys often, but I'm at 3 jobs atm. Luckily one of them is here at New Orleans Nightmare. We just finished our Valentine's event, "Love Bites" and it was an absolute blast. Had the opportunity to act but I'm dead tired as it is, and I didn't want to be dead tired and sore and aching as well. 

Other fun news, The Fiancee and I will be at TransWorld for the first time this year! I'm absolutely floored at the opportunity and honestly I'm excited to be able to meet so many people I've heard about and known online for so long. I truly feel blessed to have gained the position in this company, and hopefully soon it gets even bigger for us.


----------



## Hairazor

Good to hear from you Draik and sounds like all is going well, keep on keeping on


----------



## Hauntiholik

That's great news Draik! Have fun at TW.


----------



## RoxyBlue

GYM, sorry to hear things are not so great for you at the moment. Hopefully it’s just a bump in the toad that you’ll be over soon.

Goblin, you bad boy, get a broom and start sweeping up all this glitter!

Draik, you’re engaged! I remember when you were just a wee young thing posting props and videos here. Now you’re all grown up (wipes tear away):jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

graveyardmaster said:


> Good to hear your happy PrettyGhoul...Wish i could say the same lol...Life sucks right now..


I'm so sorry graveyardmaster!! I'm here if you want to talk. Even if you just need an ear.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Draik41895 said:


> Thinking of you guys often, but I'm at 3 jobs atm. Luckily one of them is here at New Orleans Nightmare. We just finished our Valentine's event, "Love Bites" and it was an absolute blast. Had the opportunity to act but I'm dead tired as it is, and I didn't want to be dead tired and sore and aching as well.
> 
> Other fun news, The Fiancee and I will be at TransWorld for the first time this year! I'm absolutely floored at the opportunity and honestly I'm excited to be able to meet so many people I've heard about and known online for so long. I truly feel blessed to have gained the position in this company, and hopefully soon it gets even bigger for us.


"Hugs" Draik!! Wow I can't believe you are engaged!! Congratulations!! I am so glad you are doing well and told us!! Do you have any pictures or videos of Love Bites? I would _love to see!!!!!

_I so wish I could be at TransWorld to meet you; another time I hope.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Using a toothbrush to spatter paint gives a great subtle look, but BOY does it take a lot of time to do on a full size prop!


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Draik - congratulations on being engaged!!!! I hope you guys have a great time at TransWorld.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What with all the rain we’ve been getting, I’m beginning to think we should order plans for an ark:googly:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Roxy wonder how it would work if you used an electric toothbrush?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, CH, it took me a minute to realize what you were referring to:googly: It would be an interesting experiment which might possibly result in everything around me getting splattered with paint.


----------



## RoxyBlue

First weekend of “Pirates of Penzance” went very well - great audiences and pretty much a sellout every night. I got compliments on my pirate skeleton figurehead and angel monument, too, which is an added plus:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

No posts on this thread for 5 days. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Shhhhh ... sleeping.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wakey wakey!:googly:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...eggs and bakey!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Well now I'm awake ... and hungry. mmmm bakey!


----------



## Death's Door

Loving this time of year. I'm have been hybernating (January through March) meaning just hanging at the homestead, chilling out, and working on projects. Will be cleaning up the yard soon and starting the flower trays.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I'm glad today is Friday. If this week had gone one more day, I don't think I could have made it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You need to retire, Doc. Then every day is like Friday:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I’m thinking the groundhog may actually be right about that early spring prediction.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must....start....cleaning....up...the....house...


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I was crying over my Uncle and Brother today, they both died last year.... grieving is so hard but I keep trying to get by. I hear my Mom crying a lot over the death of my brother. I'm being very supportive of her. Even though I cry over them, I still always manage to get by and do things that make me happy.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Losing beloved family members is so hard. My parents lost two children in a fire before my brother and I were born, only my sister survived. I didn't find out until I was about 12; they just never talked about them because they couldn't.

My Mother started talking about them when she was in her 80s; her grief just poured out. We'd be in a restaurant and she'd go up to strangers and say "I had five children!". It was heartbreaking but i think normal. I think people just keep it in. We all lose people. I can't talk about my Mother for more than five minutes before crying, my Father too. I think just listen when your Mom talks and grief counselors can help. Also I think talking about those you lost helps not only you but honors them.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm a little freaked out about all the hype and weirdness about coronavirus. I don't understand the hysteria if it's just a virus. I don't remember it being like this for things in the past that were far, far worse. I get closing down venues to prevent spread but not the National Guard nor things like public fights over toilet paper. Five patients today asked me why people are fighting over toilet paper and I don't have a clue. We did all laugh over it though. Then ....seriously why fight over tp? Such a puzzle.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I kinda feel like an extra in The Stand or Dawn of the Dead.


----------



## Death's Door

I think a lot of it is social media. My thought about this situation is any public place or public transportation should thoroughly clean an area at all times - not just when we have something like this. 

The first time I saw about the tp issue was when they were showing empty shelves in countries. Again, I thought "oh boy- this is gonna be a problem". I mean, if you are under quarantine or lock down, you're gonna need more than tp. 

It's not gonna to be long before the doomsday commercials start popping up. I just know it.:googly:

My advice - just chill and watch horror movies and live life. :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

There was an article in USA Today that talked about the fears associated with COVID-19 and reactions such as stocking up on toilet paper. In essence, when faced with something novel (which applies to this particular strain, not to corona viruses in general, which have been around for a while) with which you have no experience (unlike flu, which literally kills thousands of people in this country every year, yet most people aren’t panicked by it because it’s familiar - and there’s a vaccine for it), people feel powerless, and that leads to fear. Stocking up on essentials is a standard response to typical disaster scenarios, which helps reduce feelings of powerlessness because it’s a concrete action.

And yes, fighting over toilet paper is stupid.


----------



## bobby2003

RoxyBlue said:


> There was an article in USA Today that talked about the fears associated with COVID-19 and reactions such as stocking up on toilet paper. In essence, when faced with something novel (which applies to this particular strain, not to corona viruses in general, which have been around for a while) with which you have no experience (unlike flu, which literally kills thousands of people in this country every year, yet most people aren't panicked by it because it's familiar - and there's a vaccine for it), people feel powerless, and that leads to fear. Stocking up on essentials is a standard response to typical disaster scenarios, which helps reduce feelings of powerlessness because it's a concrete action.
> 
> And yes, fighting over toilet paper is stupid.


These are actually the stats for the Flu:

From October 1st to Feb 29th the Flu has resulted in

34,000,000 - 49,000,000 flu illnesses
16,000,000 - 23,000,000 flu medical visits
350,000 - 620,000 flu hospitalizations
20,000 - 52,000 flu deaths

See: https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/preliminary-in-season-estimates.htm

While there's a vaccine for the Flu, and it's not a "new" disease, I doubt most people realize how many people the flu sickens, hospitalizes, and kills, every year. Hospitals don't collapse under the strain. Nothing gets closed, except maybe nursing homes who will restrict visitors for the residents safety. No one hordes food, and toilet paper, except for maybe up here in New England whenever the meteorologists hype the hell out of a snow storm when sane people know that you will be plowed out by the afternoon, or morning.

The thing is that the media has hyped Wuhan virus like a big snow storms, Minor Hurricane, Y2K, West Nile, Ebola, Triple E, Swine Flu, Bird Flu, Zika, Measles, "Romaine Lettuce of Death", and I'm sure I could list more if I thought about it. The reality is that for HEALTHY people Wuhan virus is no more deadly or serious than the Flu, but just like the Flu, Wuhan Virus can be deadly for the elderly, and people with existing health conditions.


----------



## Death's Door

Sometimes when the government tells you to be calm and relax as I have heard on the tv, it might raise alarm. Just saying' 

I did self isolate myself over the weekend. I fixed and repainted my tombstones and other Halloween things that needed a make over. I actually felt calm while doing it. Call it my therapy. :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wonder if stock in toilet paper companies is the only thing not crashing on the market today?:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks COVID-19. My end of April event has been rescheduled for October 30 - November 1.


----------



## stick

So Sorry for you Hauntiholik.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> I wonder if stock in toilet paper companies is the only thing not crashing on the market today?:jol:


That and the Purell corp.

"Let's see ... Fever, cough, sore throat ... yep. I better stock up on Toilet Paper." :googly:


----------



## stick

Not just stock up on toilet paper get a one year supply for a two week quarantine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It’s a good day to watch old pirate movies, like “The Crimson Pirate”.


----------



## Hauntiholik

"Tae a Virus" poem.

Twa months ago, we didna ken,

yer name or ocht aboot ye.

But lots of things have changed since then,

I really must salute ye.

Yer spreading rate is quite intense,

yer feeding like a gannet.

Disruption caused, is so immense,

ye’ve shaken oor wee planet.

Corona used tae be a beer,

they garnished it wae limes

But noo it’s filled us awe wae fear

These days, are scary times.

Nae shakin hawns, or peckin lips,

it’s whit they awe advise

But scrub them weel, richt tae the tips,

that’s how we’ll awe survive

Just stay inside , the hoose, ye bide

Nae sneakin oot for strolls

Just check the lavvy every hoor

And stock-take, your, loo rolls

Our holidays have been pit aff

Noo that’s the Jet2 patter

Pit oan yer thermals, have a laugh

And paddle ‘ doon the waater ‘

Canary isles, no for a while

Nae need for suntan cream

And awe because o this wee bug

We ken tae be..19

The boredom surely will set in,

But have a read, or doodle

Or plan yer menu for the month

Wi 95 pot noodles.

When these run oot, just look aboot

A change, it would be nice

We’ve beans and pasta By the ton

and twenty stane o rice.

So dinny think yell wipe us oot

Aye true, a few have died

Bubonic, bird flu, and Tb

They came, they left, they tried

Ye might be gallus noo ma freen

As ye jump fae cup tae cup

But when we get oor vaccine made

Yer number will be up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That’s a great poem:jol:


----------



## Dreadmakr

I absolutely love it.
Thanks for sharing with us all


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I am so annoyed, not sure if that's the correct word. Some new unit manager told the nurses to wear their surgical masks inside out (white side out, blue side in) to show they were healthy. Now these masks are designed to protect others from someone who is sick. They offer minimal protection to someone who is healthy, even less if they are worn incorrectly. The blue side repeals droplets, if you wear it inside out you are trapping moisture, possibly germs and breathing them directly into your lungs. Just so stupid. ALL my patients were asking me if I was sick and I had to explain without insinuating the unit manager was a moron. Worse some of these nurses are good friends and when I asked wouldn't explain why they went along with this. Just pisses me off.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Adorable story, well I think it's adorable. We have total shut down like most health facilities. I walked into a patients room and his entire family is outside his window talking to him, then they are talking to me asking questions about everything, they love him (understandable he's a wonderful man). Then I see the window is open a crack (it's Florida and a one story building). So now I have to explain the cracked window defeats the purpose and close the window. Everyone's faces fall and I try to reassure them that I"m sure it's fine. I love it when families love their loved ones so much!!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hauntiholik said:


> "Tae a Virus" poem.
> 
> Twa months ago, we didna ken,
> 
> yer name or ocht aboot ye.
> 
> But lots of things have changed since then,
> 
> I really must salute ye.
> 
> Yer spreading rate is quite intense,
> 
> yer feeding like a gannet.
> 
> Disruption caused, is so immense,
> 
> ye've shaken oor wee planet.
> 
> Corona used tae be a beer,
> 
> they garnished it wae limes
> 
> But noo it's filled us awe wae fear
> 
> These days, are scary times.
> 
> Nae shakin hawns, or peckin lips,
> 
> it's whit they awe advise
> 
> But scrub them weel, richt tae the tips,
> 
> that's how we'll awe survive
> 
> Just stay inside , the hoose, ye bide
> 
> Nae sneakin oot for strolls
> 
> Just check the lavvy every hoor
> 
> And stock-take, your, loo rolls
> 
> Our holidays have been pit aff
> 
> Noo that's the Jet2 patter
> 
> Pit oan yer thermals, have a laugh
> 
> And paddle ' doon the waater '
> 
> Canary isles, no for a while
> 
> Nae need for suntan cream
> 
> And awe because o this wee bug
> 
> We ken tae be..19
> 
> The boredom surely will set in,
> 
> But have a read, or doodle
> 
> Or plan yer menu for the month
> 
> Wi 95 pot noodles.
> 
> When these run oot, just look aboot
> 
> A change, it would be nice
> 
> We've beans and pasta By the ton
> 
> and twenty stane o rice.
> 
> So dinny think yell wipe us oot
> 
> Aye true, a few have died
> 
> Bubonic, bird flu, and Tb
> 
> They came, they left, they tried
> 
> Ye might be gallus noo ma freen
> 
> As ye jump fae cup tae cup
> 
> But when we get oor vaccine made
> 
> Yer number will be up.


Haunti I love the poem. May I copy it for work?


----------



## RoxyBlue

A lot of folks are using the “window visit” approach to their families at nursing homes and similar facilities. It’s a creative approach to staying connected while minimizing risk to elderly people. Also, anyone with an iphone or ipad can make generous use of Facetime to accomplish the same purpose.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yesterday as we were walking Abby with a couple of our friends who have huskies, we passed a family with small children. One of the boys saw us and said to his mother “Look, Mommy, two wolfs and a dog!”.


----------



## Hauntiholik

PrettyGhoul said:


> Haunti I love the poem. May I copy it for work?


Sure! I found it on Reddit.


----------



## Hairazor

As of 10:00 P.M last night all Beauty Salons, etc., in Iowa have to close through March 31 so:

90790983_2793564784064469_8456805599554830336_n


----------



## bobby2003

Massachusetts is ordering the same beginning at noon Tuesday through April 7th. Practically all tanning salons, nail salons, and hair salons, and bars, closed about a week to a week and a half ago, but this makes it official. :confusedkin:

Fortunately all business that are considered essential are being allowed to remain open which basically includes practically everything else which is good.

My town considers the following non-essential. 

Hair salons
Barbershops
Nail salons
Day spas
Massage and body work establishments
Tattoo, piercing and body art establishments
Aesthetics establishments
Tanning salons
Gyms and fitness centers

Everything else, including liquor stores, can remain open as long as they practice safe distancing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cold and drizzly here today - it's a good day for cream of tomato soup with oyster crackers.


----------



## stick

Yes it is Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

State and Federal taxes filed - woo hoo!

My company phone number for 19 years ported to a personal account just before nonessential businesses were ordered to close - double woo hoo!:jol:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I have 480 hrs of vacation time,350 hrs sick time, all kinds of holiday comp time saved up so taking time off for me is not much of a problem. But alas I’m considered essential personnel so I’m still working.....
I can’t wait to retire....2 more to go maybe


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Work from home extended for my company "until further notice."



I can handle it.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Trapped until April 17th.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Hope it’s just a work-from-home requirement and not a have-to-self-isolate requirement, Haunti.

Sun is back out after a couple of gray rainy days. Our crocuses are just beginning to fade. We planted some in the lawn last year - bloom time is perfect because the flowers come and go before the grass gets high enough to need mowing.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Go ahead Dr Maniaco rub it in


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

CrazedHaunter said:


> Go ahead Dr Maniaco rub it in


salt-lemon

1. Apply to emotional wounds

2. Rub vigorously


----------



## stick

Another great laugh form the doctor.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Doctor keeps us well:jol:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Went to the grocery store ... they said all I needed was gloves and a mask. They lied. Everyone else had clothes on.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You bad boy!:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

3d printed Baby Yoda. I guess that counts as Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I vote for “it counts”:jol:

Spooky1 and I sorted through pictures from our yard haunt this afternoon, whittling down to the ones we think are the best to include in our annual video. My aim is to keep the run time of the slideshow at 3 minutes max, so we have to get ruthless about what to include. The piece of music I wrote for it runs about 2:40, so we need to be extra ruthless:googly:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I think about my Mom a lot during March. It’s when she died, and I remember the things she said to me, and how she loved my sense of humor. 

And maybe she was right. Maybe I won’t be happy until I put someone’s eye out. We’ll see.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautiful sunny day - good day for social distancing yard work:jol:


----------



## Death's Door

Still have not seen the sun yet in our area. The weather people promised.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I am really unhappy right now. Bad things all at once.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I expect a lot of people are unhappy or anxious or afraid right now, PG. We’re being hit with a lot of scary information and it’s easy to feel powerless. I find what works best for me is to look for the bright spots (and they are out there - many fabulous examples of people helping others) and find the humor in any situation, because if you can laugh at something, it will never completely control you.


----------



## Death's Door

With all the news update overload and menopause, what I have been doing when I get home after work is put music on, prepare din-din, and diffuse from the day. I go out and visit the furry kids in the neighborhood (Goliath, Sierra, Koda, Nigel (aka Lord Barkus). My neighbors' yards connect to the back of mine. I've also been working on Halloween props and doing some watercoloring paintings. 

Last night I did watch "Monty Python's Holy Grail". Haven't seen it in years.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

... I drink. And watch Doctor Who. (They sort of go together)


----------



## PrettyGhoul

OK so this is going to go on until August. Will our country survive? Also worst predictions ever for hurricane season.

Tonight I fit the unit manager for a N95, she had no clue how...even after weeks of working in isolation rooms (or did she). Like everyone else we are running out of masks, gowns shields, gloves. I have decided to stop working doubles. No extra hours for me.

This weekend will be the first weekend I've totally taken off in months and months. No guilt.


----------



## Hairazor

You deserve a break PrettyG. Enjoy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

DD - Lord Barkus - that cracked me up. There is a standard poodle who lives next door to us that qualifies for that name. Whenever he sees our dog Abby in the yard or out walking with us, he gets very vocal and wants to see her. She pretty much ignores him, probably be ause he’s like a young, socially inept teenager

Doc M - never knew drinking and Dr. Who went together so well:googly:

PG, I think your decision to cut back on work hours is wise. You need time for physical and mental rest and rejuvenation, as we all do when times are rough. I believe our country will survive, although we do have a rough road ahead of us.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

We're out of PPE, just like everyone else. I have personally a few surgical masks, one extra n95, one gown. I have to decide what to do. I've been baking my mask at 169 for 30 minutes. No idea if that works. I thought this weekend would relax me but instead all I think of is how bad things will be when I get back.


----------



## Hairazor

My heart hurts for the situation for medical people, risking their lives with little protection. I pray for better days soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

This morning during my church’s virtual service, the pastor quoted this poem written by Kitty O’Meara. She is a retired teacher and wrote it in part to deal with her own anxieties over the current situation.

“And the people stayed home. And read books, and listened, and rested, and exercised, and made art, and played games, and learned new ways of being, and were still. And listened more deeply. Some meditated, some prayed, some danced. Some met their shadows. And the people began to think differently.“

“And the people healed. And, in the absence of people living in ignorant, dangerous, mindless, and heartless ways, the earth began to heal.“

“And when the danger passed, and the people joined together again, they grieved their losses, and made new choices, and dreamed new images, and created new ways to live and heal the earth fully, as they had been healed.“


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

That was awesome Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I thought it was pretty cool, too.

Playing a word puzzle today and suddenly realized the words “silent” and “listen” use the same letters, significant because in order to listen properly, you must be silent. I thought that was cool, too.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I was just thinking though ... Covid-19 is the longest something made in China has ever lasted.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey PrettyG - I really don't know how you and the medical profession does it. I can feel the anxiety start to build just going to the food store. 

Yesterday me and the finster were working in the yard (weeding, mowing the lawn, etc.) and it actually felt good. It felt like a "routine" kind of day. 

Lord Barkus barks at everything. I stood and watched him just to see what he was going off about and there he was just barking at the wind - let alone a leaf. He also gave it a piece of his mind. He's crazy dog!

Roxy - That is a cool poem. Thanx for sharing


----------



## RoxyBlue

Great set of flicks on TCM today - Them, Forbidden Planet, Godzilla (original), and Creature from the Black Lagoon.


----------



## Spooky1

A little more than 3 weeks until retirement. Then Roxy can getting me working full time on the “Honey do” list.


----------



## stick

Congratulations on your threes weeks and counting to retirement.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Spooky1!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm heading out to work on a prop today


----------



## RoxyBlue

You go, girl!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Raining like crazy here this morning. Good for the lawn, not so good for dog walking


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Not bothered by this quarantine a bit.

Lots to do. We have 132 Tupperware lids and only 37 tubs.

When I sit still it takes 24 minutes for the ray of sunlight from my office window to reach my big toe.

Discovered a dust bunny under my chair. Named it Darrell.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Doc:jol: I remember years ago sitting with an office mate on a slow day watching rain drops running down the outside of a window and betting on which one would reach the bottom of the pane first. No real money exchanged hands, of course, but the one who chose the winning drop got bragging rights.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lovely sunny and cool day today. I think I’ll take a little trip to Backyardialand:jol:


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

This week has been going very slow lately and I'm always finding new things to do with my time. Late at night if I can't sleep, I will make myself a small snack and find some documentaries to watch or listen to creepy stories I find.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Got bored, so I pulled this old model kit out of the closet and spent the last couple of days putting it together and painting it.









Then I filled the dog with helium.


----------



## stick

Great job on putting the motel together.
Don't open the door don't want your dog to blow away.


----------



## DandyBrit

Ha-ha-ha!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ack ack!:googly:

And put a string on that dog before he floats out a window.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Way before this Coronavirus thing, I was making plans to do a Plague Doctor costume and scene. But now it doesn’t seem like a good idea ... so I’m trying to think of something else. It’s tough when you’ve put your entire focus on something, to have to move to something else.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Oh I don’t know Doc. Some might call that Good timing.

Spooky1 congrats on the pending retirement. I keep saying I’m just one **** off away from my retirement.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautiful day today, so we did a curbside pickup of mulch and composted cow manure at a local nursery, and will get started on spring cleanup of the front flower beds.


----------



## RoxyBlue

People who don’t believe P.T. Barnum was accurate when he said “there’s a sucker born every minute“ never spent time on Facebook:jol:


----------



## bobby2003

RoxyBlue said:


> People who don't believe P.T. Barnum was accurate when he said "there's a sucker born every minute" never spent time on Facebook:jol:


What is even worse is now when I go to tell off some simpleton, or some stay at home fanatic demanding everyone live in the same fear they chose for themselves, in the towns facebook group, I first need to look at their profile and make sure they are not friends/relatives of the neighbors. I almost told off my next door neighbors sister in law last night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think the solution to that, bobby, is to be diplomatic whether it’s someone you might know or not:jol:

Spooky1 saw our first hummingbird at our feeder this morning. We’d heard they were starting to show up in Maryland, so he set the feeder out a few days ago.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I feel so relaxed today, I haven't felt like this in a long, long time. It's my day off (I haven't picked up a shift) and I'm so chill. So unlike me. It's pouring and I walked down to the dock anyway, set down on the wet bench and watched the river for an hour. I came back and the DON called asking for a double shift. I said yes and laughed. I think I freaked her out a little, but I just feel so good. I'm not sure why. 14 hours of sleep maybe.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Be sure to take care of yourself, you are irreplaceable


----------



## Goblin

Did you miss me?

Watch our for the winged quarantine monkeys! They like to fly over and dump 100 pound
bags of glitter on your unsuspecting heads! 

Hope everyone is okay.
I am doing okay, trying to stay virus free so I can reach my 70th birthday in October! Hard to believe
I'm gonna be 70, especially after everything that's happened to me up till now!

Getting sick of westerns and game shows! Comet channel started showing Sliders from 4-6 PM Right
now I found the original Night of the living dead.

If I don't make it back.....don't drop the casket if you can help it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad you had a chance to chill, PG. You need that kind of break when you’ve been on the front lines.

Goblin, you reminded me of a story my dad told me years ago about the funeral of one of his uncles. There were steps leading into the church, so the shorter pallbearers took the lead going in. On the way out, however, they neglected to switch positions, so the body slid in the casket as they went down the steps and hit the end of the casket (apparently quite audibly). Then, on the way into the cemetery, the hearse made too tight of a turn going in, causing one of the wheels to bump through a ditch. Dad said his uncle got thumped twice on the way to the grave.


----------



## Hauntiholik

How is everyone doing during this historic time?


----------



## stick

Seating at work thinking about things I like to build for Halloween. Very slow here at work because of the virus.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doing okay. I’m working with some other folks on revising a script for a (hopefully) future production with the local opera company I’ve been involved with for years. Spooky1 has a few more days to go before retiring. I got some seeds planted in a starter set for future planting in big pots outside - jalapenos, cherry tomato, zinnia, marigold, and coleus.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Saw a rose breasted grosbeak on our suet feeder today. Yesterday I spotted an indigo bunting in the yard - first time I’ve seen one in the flesh (or feather, as the case may be).


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Working from home can be a pain, but at least I'm in familiar territory. And my job is computer work anyway.

I do like being surrounded by my "stuff."

Here's my office these days:





Anyone want to share their at-home workspace? Unless you set something up in the bathroom. I don't want to see that. :googly:


----------



## ZombieBride

Great office Dr M!

The onions and peas in the garden have started to sprout, but something dug a hole in the rose garden, so now my mantra is "please be bunnies, please be bunnies". They do like our yard, no dogs around for a few houses in each direction. Two different litters have been hanging around, baby bunnies and _tiny_ baby bunnies. So darn cute when they can fit in the palm of your hand.

My gallbladder surgery in March went very well and I am healing at a wonderful pace. Just received the goods for a new decor idea for the front room, now I need to hash out the hanging strategy. Hubby has lots of work as everyone needs their A/C tuned up for summer.

Take care and be safe friends!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You’ve got a lot of stuff, Doc M:jol:

Congrats on getting through your surgery and recovering well, ZB!

This morning’s unusual visitor to the yard was a yellow crowned night heron. Maryland’s east coast along the bay is the northern end of their range, but our location west of DC is definitely a bit out of their area. Of course, those herons like marshy areas, which is a good description of our backyard after days of rain :googly:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> You've got a lot of stuff, Doc M:jol:


I _wish _I only had A LOT of stuff. What you see is only the tip of the iceberg. I like to swap things out now and then to keep it fresh. I keep joking that when I go I'll have an extra plot next to mine so I can take it all with me.

Yeah ... "joking."

Maybe when it comes time to downsize, I'll offer it up to my friends on the Forum. At least I know they appreciate the finer things in life. Like an autograph of Tim Curry from Rocky Horror Picture Show. Or the figures from "Mad Monster Party."

Fine Art, all of it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look at it this way, Doc. After you’re gone, you won’t be remembered for what you had. You’ll be remembered for what you did. That’s my version of life and I’m sticking to it:googly:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> Look at it this way, Doc. After you're gone, you won't be remembered for what you had. You'll be remembered for what you did. That's my version of life and I'm sticking to it:googly:


Ahh ... I'm screwed.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Did a double last night and left about 8 am. Not my normal time but it was my weekend off and they kept asking can you work this and that? Noooool. I agreed to this and then found out the bonus was cut. So to late but working with a great nurse and CNA. Worked my ass off, on the way home free BF from MD, sleep and then my phone blew up. First case of Covid19. That and being asked to work over and over. Was called from acting DOM to just hired CNA.. I'm being told all sorts of things. I have to decide what to do.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I haven't said but I'm working almost entirely isolation rooms for weeks. I'm not sure why I haven 't told anyone this I guess because no one knows whats going on anyway. We're getting patients from the hospitals who claim hippa so into isolation they go. My company could care less, And there you go. Now I hear we have covid 19, let the lies begain.


----------



## Hairazor

The whole world is in a mess with this Covid but honesty should be of utmost importance to workers. Stay safe PrettyG


----------



## RoxyBlue

PG, you need to be careful about overworking yourself. And I agree with Hairazor - your employer needs to be up front and honest with its employees.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, 12:30 pm. Guess I should give some thought to getting something constructive done today.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

The good news is it’s not covid19 but now to figure out just what the hell I do have...at least the fever is starting to break.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Yikes,take care


----------



## stick

Like about take care of yourself.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Flu, maybe?

The polar vortex is going to be sending us some cold weather - temperatures near freezing for the next couple of nights. Good thing I didn’t put any of my seedlings out yet:jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

CrazedHaunter said:


> The good news is it's not covid19 but now to figure out just what the hell I do have...at least the fever is starting to break.


Were you tested (curious how you know it's not COVID-19) ? Cold or flu maybe; the rest is still out there. Either way drink a lot of fluids, take vitamin C and get lots of rest. I also find a big bag of M&Ms helps (although that last bit may be because when I was a child and sick my Father would always bring me a 1 pound bag of M&Ms and it helped!! lol ) I hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG, M & Ms aren't shaped like pills for nothing


----------



## RoxyBlue

^And if they’re peanut M&Ms, they’re even more efficacious as a medicinal treatment for whatever ails you:googly:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

PG yes I was tested and it came back neg. Parents always gave me ginger ale and chocolate when I was sick. Always settled my stomach. Seems I an infection in my jaw. But I’m better now but I can’t go back to work till I’ve had no symptoms for 72 hrs after I finish my antibiotics so that’ll be Tuesday. I’m off mondays. It’s all good I had too many vacation hrs saved anyway ( we’re only allowed to save 480)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seedlings are going out today. No more frost or freeze warnings in the forecast, so all we have to worry about now is squirrels deciding the pots we use are the perfect place to bury something:jol:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Finally get to go down to the Florida condo next week. Been jones'n for a beach fix for a while. Will be there on my 60th birthday, and I'll be able to cross a few things off of my bucket list. A bucket of oysters, a bucket of Michelob Light, a bucket of curly fries ...


----------



## stick

Happy Birthday Dr. Maniaco and your bucket list sounds good.


----------



## Hairazor

Bucket away Dr.M on your special day


----------



## RoxyBlue

I need curly fries on my bucket list now......:jol:

Got a batch of sourdough in the works. This will be my third loaf and, at this point, I think I have the process down. The recipe uses no added yeast (good, because you can’t find any in the stores here anyway), only what naturally occurs as wild yeast in the flour. My starter is mature enough now to work reliably, so I’m happy with this new adventure in kitchen wizardry.


----------



## Headless

Don't mind a curly fry myself! I've discovered airfryers - I don't think there is anything you can't cook in one looking at the various Facebook group posts! Howdy Haunted friends. It's been a while. I do poke my head in the door once in a while to check on you all. Not often enough though. I've been really enjoying my prop making these past couple of months - preparing for a new scene in our fundraiser for the Scouts this year (assuming there is a "this year" of course) in a Pirate ship! I'll post a few photos in a thread shortly. Really happy with how it is coming along. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We see you on Facebook, but always good to see you here, too.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Finally get to go down to the Florida condo next week. Been jones'n for a beach fix for a while. Will be there on my 60th birthday, and I'll be able to cross a few things off of my bucket list. A bucket of oysters, a bucket of Michelob Light, a bucket of curly fries ...


Don't forget you're still very young. Have a great time and a very Happy Birthday!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I have this weekend off. I slept until 11 AM and then went out. CVS, PetSmart and Publix. I was so excited, first time I've been out in months except for work. I bought Lucy food she likes and is healthy for her and some toys. I bought make up at CVS and it was a deal and ten extra bucks back. To much food at Publix. Stuffed mushrooms and stuffed flank steak with cheese for tomorrow. Lots of veggies and fruit. Also pies from the bakery. I'm so hungry all the time, it's weird. Well I guess not, I'm very active. Afterwards I got take out from Alpine Steak House. I've eaten everything but the desserts. Lucy loves her new balls and is chasing them all over the house.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

When I first started here a women patient gave me a beautiful white orchid that someone gave to her. I told her no. I have green thumb but not with orchids. I set it in the living room where it had no flowers and did nothing for the next 18 months. I had a male patient who raised orchids and he gave me one of his babies when he was discharged. Again I told him "I do not do well with orchids". He laughed and gave it to me anyway. On to the dining room table it went.

Around Christmas my first large orchid bloomed and is still blooming. It is freaking amazing. We brag about it. 12 flowers. I feed it ice cubes.

My baby orchid just grew a new leaf and a freaking sprout. I am so excited.

Just felt like bragging about this. Plus every time I look at them it makes me happy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, PG, I’m with you on the “don’t do orchids” thing, but sounds like benign neglect worked out perfectly for you.


----------



## Spooky1

Two weeks into retirement and haven’t gone crazy yet. It does get hard to remember what day it is though. Since I never got around to making myself a birthday cake back on Halloween, I just used the mix to make a retirement cake. . Now I need to figure out a prop project to get working on. Been doing a lot of walking the dog and hikes in the neighboring park to keep healthy.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sounds like you do very well with orchids PG!


----------



## Goblin

Time for my 6 month's heart checkup! Keep your fingers crossed


----------



## stick

Good luck Goblin on your check up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here’s to everything going well, Goblin. Be sure to talk to the doctor about that glitter bomb obsession, though:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Here's hoping you rock it Goblin


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

We planted a tree in the garden to remember my brother by. Today as I was doing yard work, I spoke to him and it comforted me a lot.


----------



## Goblin

Had my 6 month heart checkup today. Had to take their virus precautions. 
Temperature and mask. My temperature is normal...98.6! The mask kept
fogging up my reading glasses while I was doing the paperwork! Had to 
remove it to get it done! Waiting room was empty! No more than 10 at 
a time! Where was the other 9? Anyhow.....BP was excellent, so was my 
EKG! Doctor was well pleased. Said he didn't need to change a thing! 
Waiting for the results of my bloodwork. My next appointment is November 
30th. Just in time for the Christmas season!


----------



## stick

Good to hear Goblin, the only trouble is they will find glitter in your blood work and go what the.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Goblin!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

BunchOfHocusPocus said:


> We planted a tree in the garden to remember my brother by. Today as I was doing yard work, I spoke to him and it comforted me a lot.


That's a lovely way to remember someone.

Congrats on the good results, Goblin! Now, about that glitter thing......:googly:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Spooky1 said:


> Two weeks into retirement and haven't gone crazy yet. It does get hard to remember what day it is though. Since I never got around to making myself a birthday cake back on Halloween, I just used the mix to make a retirement cake. . Now I need to figure out a prop project to get working on. Been doing a lot of walking the dog and hikes in the neighboring park to keep healthy.


You make yourself your own cakes? Tee he, just teasing. I have no advice about retiring because I took that detour taking care of my parents and now I'll be working until I'm in my 80's. New career and it's interesting.

I'm always interested in your props! Very, very interested in seeing them!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Working from home can be a pain, but at least I'm in familiar territory. And my job is computer work anyway.
> 
> I do like being surrounded by my "stuff."
> 
> Here's my office these days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to share their at-home workspace? Unless you set something up in the bathroom. I don't want to see that. :googly:


Wow, I was just really checking out your office and it's amazing!!! I'm amused by your lamp, I covet your chair and I so admire how organized everything is!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Goblin said:


> Had my 6 month heart checkup today. Had to take their virus precautions.
> Temperature and mask. My temperature is normal...98.6! The mask kept
> fogging up my reading glasses while I was doing the paperwork! Had to
> remove it to get it done! Waiting room was empty! No more than 10 at
> a time! Where was the other 9? Anyhow.....BP was excellent, so was my
> EKG! Doctor was well pleased. Said he didn't need to change a thing!
> Waiting for the results of my bloodwork. My next appointment is November
> 30th. Just in time for the Christmas season!


So glad to read how well you are doing!! WTG on 98.6, that's the norm but most people don't get it. I tell patients to buy a lottery ticket when they hit it, lol. Never know.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Mandatory testing on Sunday, 10:00 AM. I'm working a double anyway so I'll be there but a lot of people are irked. I would be if I weren't working. Not really sure if it's the National Guard or the Health Department. I think I'm not happy over all how willing people are to have their privacy so violated.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Is the testing for covid-19?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Good news Goblin. Glad to hear you had a great check up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I seriously need to start working on a tombstone. I have a small skeleton that has a broken leg that I could incorporate, using some monster mud to hide his defect:jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Is the testing for covid-19?


Yes, that was on Monday (yes Memorial Day, mandatory). I wasn't sure if it was the National Guard or the Health Department but it was the Health Department. Note: I do not enjoy anything stuck up my nose.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Just got back from our condo on the beach. Spent my 60th in the sun and sea.

Me and the wife on the beach ...


----------



## Hairazor

Such lovely shadows ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

You’re so tall, Doc:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Been away too long-
Goblin - Glad to hear you are doing well 
Doc - luv the shadow of both of you. Awesome

Calming down at work with all the client requests. It's at a regular pace now. 

Hubby remade my outdoor swing near the pond. It was approx. 10 years old and weathered. Definitely was not safe to sit in. He bought new wood for it and cleaned up the hardware and chains. 

He wanted to make it a one-seater instead the original length (I'm guessing original length was 3 1/2-4 feet long). I was having a high anxiety day when I came home from work and just busied myself with laundry and other chores. I didn't realize it but while I was doing the laundry, he came up from behind me with a measuring tape. I saw him and figured he had to get past me to get something from his work area. I got out of his way and we are looking at each other and he's still holding out the measuring tape. Finally, he says, "I need to measure your butt". 

I started laughing and even though I have been working out, I didn't think I could handle that sort of reality after the day I had but was very surprised that my booty butt had gotten smaller. 

Hubby had made the swing a one seater (24 inches long) and I am very pleased to say that I only take up 15 inches with room left on each side. (Yes, I hear ya taking the out the ruler and checkin' out the measurements). 

After going for my walk/jog, I sit in my swing with a glass of wine and hang out at the pond. 

Still working on minimizing the booty butt with a renewed attitude.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> You're so tall, Doc:googly:


... and then I woke up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Mwahaha!:jol:

DD, did your husband remember to “measure twice, cut once”?:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Roxy - He usually does. I'm the one who eyeballs everything except when I'm baking something then I stick with the measurements.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Binge watching Thin Man movies - love the chemistry between Myrna Loy and William Powell.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I don’t know about you guys but things are a bit crazy in my part of the world right now!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Oops! Double post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I live near DC. People are crazy here year round:googly:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I think tomorrow or the next day may be the worst day of my life.


----------



## DandyBrit

^Why PG? Need to share for moral support?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It’s hot out.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Death's Door said:


> Been away too long-
> Goblin - Glad to hear you are doing well
> Doc - luv the shadow of both of you. Awesome
> 
> Calming down at work with all the client requests. It's at a regular pace now.
> 
> Hubby remade my outdoor swing near the pond. It was approx. 10 years old and weathered. Definitely was not safe to sit in. He bought new wood for it and cleaned up the hardware and chains.
> 
> He wanted to make it a one-seater instead the original length (I'm guessing original length was 3 1/2-4 feet long). I was having a high anxiety day when I came home from work and just busied myself with laundry and other chores. I didn't realize it but while I was doing the laundry, he came up from behind me with a measuring tape. I saw him and figured he had to get past me to get something from his work area. I got out of his way and we are looking at each other and he's still holding out the measuring tape. Finally, he says, "I need to measure your butt".
> 
> I started laughing and even though I have been working out, I didn't think I could handle that sort of reality after the day I had but was very surprised that my booty butt had gotten smaller.
> 
> Hubby had made the swing a one seater (24 inches long) and I am very pleased to say that I only take up 15 inches with room left on each side. (Yes, I hear ya taking the out the ruler and checkin' out the measurements).
> 
> After going for my walk/jog, I sit in my swing with a glass of wine and hang out at the pond.
> 
> Still working on minimizing the booty butt with a renewed attitude.


I have to say it sounds like you have a wonderful Hubby!! I loved reading this post. I got such a kick of your adorable husband measuring your behind and remaking a swing. Thank you. Also a pic of the swing would be nice, just saying.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

DandyBrit said:


> ^Why PG? Need to share for moral support?


I do, I just don't know how.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> It's hot out.


It really is.


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG, you know we got your back


----------



## Pumpkin5

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Finally get to go down to the Florida condo next week. Been jones'n for a beach fix for a while. Will be there on my 60th birthday, and I'll be able to cross a few things off of my bucket list. A bucket of oysters, a bucket of Michelob Light, a bucket of curly fries ...


:jol: Enjoy yourself Doc, the ocean always puts things in perspective for me...


----------



## Spooky1

Think It’s time to start working on a prop. Thinking of doing a Lovecraft tombstone. I’ll probably borrow heavily from Uruk-Hai’s 2010 $20 prop entry. He did a beautiful job on his.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That should help use up some of that gray paint we have in the basement:jol:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

A haunter can never have too much gray paint.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Enjoy yourself Doc, the ocean always puts things in perspective for me...


That's (wait for it) ...

... _DEEP_.

get it? it's "deep" because ... _sigh _... nevermind


----------



## RoxyBlue

You slay me, Doc:googly:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

... if the fee is met, sure.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

LOL, ut-oh.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I love you guys!:jol:

(Goes off to quietly open a can of whup-ass for DocM:googly


----------



## Dr. Maniaco




----------



## Hairazor

Get ready to RUMBLE!!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Sorry ... this is the only rumble I'm into these days!


----------



## Death's Door

We have storms rumbling through our area - or is that your belly Doc?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I'm in Georgia, DD ...

... so yeah, it could be.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I need advice really quick. To buy back my house what does this mean?

10 percent interest rate

25 year amortization

2 year balloon

1995 rent


This or eviction from my home of 30 years

My brother is co owner but his job outsourced and covid 19 hit, no one is hiring

If I agree and he gets a job could I switch to a normal mortgage?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Any person out there that can give advice, thank you. I'll reciprocate.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I’m not sure exactly what you’re asking for advice on, PG. You mention buying back the house and that your brother is a co-owner, so I assume you are not one of the owners, so the intent is to buy out whoever the other owner is?

I’m a bit shocked by the high interest rate, but then, I haven’t shopped a mortgage recently.

Amortization is just a term for the time period over which a mortgage is paid. A typical fixed rate mortgage would have equal monthly payments made over the course of the time period selected for the loan, and the debt would be satisfied once the final payment was made. You can always pay off the amount faster by making additional payments towards the principal.

Balloon mortgages (more common with commercial real estate) can be appealing because the monthly payments tend to be lower. However, at the end of the amortization period, unpaid principal is due in one lump sum, which could be very painful. From what I’ve read, you can refinance a mortgage that involves a balloon payment.

If you’re not working with a real estate agent, you might want to consider doing so, because a good agent can help you understand the consequences of the choices you make.


----------



## bobby2003

PrettyGhoul said:


> I need advice really quick. To buy back my house what does this mean?
> 
> 10 percent interest rate
> 
> 25 year amortization
> 
> 2 year balloon
> 
> 1995 rent
> 
> This or eviction from my home of 30 years
> 
> My brother is co owner but his job outsourced and covid 19 hit, no one is hiring
> 
> If I agree and he gets a job could I switch to a normal mortgage?


What is the amount this loan will be for and who is handing you this "deal"? Your brother, the other co-owner, or a third party, because this sounds like a terrible mortgage. Current rates for fixed rate loans are around 3%-4%. Also you said "2 year balloon" and "25 year amortization" which, unless I am mistaken, means you will be making payments based on a 25 year mortgage for 2 years and then you will need to come up with the balance of the loan, which for a home could be $100,000+. You can refinance but there's no guarantee you will be able to refinance.

https://www.fool.com/millionacres/real-estate-financing/mortgages/balloon-mortgage-ever-good-idea

https://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/mortgages/balloon-mortgage-right

https://www.nav.com/blog/balloon-mortgage-392371


----------



## ZombieBride

I believe bobby2003 & Roxy are correct, PG. Someone is trying to take you or you and your brother for a ride. 

Consult with your banker over the phone about their current rates and try to find a lawyer, this sounds very predatory.


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG, how rotten, with everything else going on in the country, that you have to deal with this.


----------



## Headless

http://merriyank.com/Halloween/2020/FreeFoam.jpg

So today I scored this - for free........ 

Polystyrene packing pieces mostly 1060mm Long x 85mm High x 130mm Deep - that's roughly 42" x 3.5" x 5". My mind is working overtime now.......


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I said yes. Unless people are lying, it's the only way I can keep my house and for that I'm grateful. The deal will be done within 10 days. I'm asking advice though and getting it. I'll just work my ass off until I can get a normal mortgage. No way in hell I'm giving up my house.

I picked up today (it's my weekend off) and my hot water heater blew right before my shower like a guyser. Right through the top of the heater. It's probably as old as the house....1960s. Not happy. I spent my shower time vac cleaning up gallons of water and then giving myself a sponge bath.

I'm so impressed with this: My brother went to Home Depot, bought a hot water heater, rented a truck to bring it here, and installed it while I was at work! How cool is that???? I always wished I knew how to do stuff like that.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Dr. Maniaco said:


> That's (wait for it) ...
> 
> ... _DEEP_.
> 
> get it? it's "deep" because ... _sigh _... nevermind


Ha, ha, ha... Very funny...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think rats are the modern day version of the mythical hydra. For every one you trap and remove, two more spring up to take its place.

On the plus side, the local crows are growing fat from dining on rat carcasses.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Say "Cheese!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Cerberus in mouse format!:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

So far all the rats we’ve trapped only have one head. We’re selecting for smarter rats now. The remaining ones are avoiding the traps.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It’s also very humbling when you realize you’re engaged in a battle of wits against an animal with a brain the size of a hazlenut - and you’re losing:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Are squirrels really just tree rats with fluffy tails? :googly:


----------



## Hairazor

^ According to my dog, probably, and bats are flying rats


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy Fathers Day to all you dads out there!


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> It's also very humbling when you realize you're engaged in a battle of wits against an animal with a brain the size of a hazlenut - and you're losing:jol:


hahahaha this literally made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Death's Door

Hubby is in constant warfare with the so-called Tree Rats (he has a few colorful words that he refers when talking to them or in reference). We have a beautiful peach tree that I love when it blooms. After the blooms, comes the peaches - which the squirrels will steal - take a bite - and drop them on the ground - which drives the hubby insane. This has been going on since 1996 when we moved in the house. :googly:

On a brighter note, I got to spend Friday with my nephew who graduated on that day. I haven't seen my brother/SIL/nephew since February. We talk on the phone but it's not the same. We did the social distancing by sitting outside and, even though it was a little warm, I felt so happy to see my family and catch up with them in person. With the virtual graduation thing for his school, I was glad to be apart of his day and celebrate his accomplishments. We had lunch and dinner with them. It felt good to have a "normal" outing. He is going to college for chemical engineering. I am soo happy and proud of him and his parents.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^We lose strawberries to the local wildlife (squirrels, chipmunks, slugs, ants) every year. I’ve pretty much given up on ever getting anything other than nice green foliage from the one plant I still keep outside.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sounds like you had a wonderful time DD!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Furry tailed tree rats got all.. ALL my oranges this yr. Spooky1 try wiring the tip of a chicken wing to the trap trigger. Rats can’t resist them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Trail cam hasn’t picked up any shots of rats for the last three nights. We did, however, see two does checking out the yard along with the usual suspects (squirrels, bunnies, and birds).


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Saw a post (I think on Facebook)about Spirit stores not opening retail stores this year. Cant find anything to verify or deny on their website. Anyone else hear of this?


----------



## DandyBrit

^This is apparently not true - it was a prank that has got out of hand (according to the other forum I'm on).


----------



## Death's Door

Haunti - It was a really nice time. I hope we can get together again soon. 

I saw the same thing on Twitter about not opening up any stores. I found it hard to believe when some of the states of going in the green stage. Like any other store opening up, you should be required to wear a mask.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We’ve seen a couple of baby praying mantises in the yard recently. Wouldn’t be surprised if they’re high on the list of “Coolest Insects Ever Created”. They’ve always been one of my favorites.


----------



## Headless

I see your praying mantis and raise you a stick insect............


----------



## DandyBrit

I've never seen either in real life (you don't tend to get them in Yorkshire) so I'm very envious.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Headless said:


> I see your praying mantis and raise you a stick insect............


LOL! When my family used to live in southern California, we saw stick insects pretty often. Quite distinctive- looking, too.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

One Christmas I was putting up lights. At the peak of the roof 2 stories up, was a praying mantis. I startled me for a minute, but I thought it was weird it did not move away. That's because it had died up there and was now stuck to the roof tile....Well it kinda looks like a reindeer...so I left it there...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Ugh, please don't torture rats. So intelligent. My one cat Lucy rids the property of all moles and mice. No birds. No traps. I think natural is the way to go. Just saying.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

To be clear Lucy has never hurt a bird and doesn't scratch furniture or even jump on the counter. She does hunt moles, rats, mice and is passionate about it. Such a good kitty. She also meets me every night when I come home from work. I love that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

PG, we are not torturing rats. We are using as humane a method as we can to prevent an infestation. We don’t have a cat and, even if we did, we would not allow it to roam outside where it would be vulnerable to picking up a disease or being attacked by another animal or hit by a car in the urban area where we live.

We currently have a live trap out to try and catch the large male rat we’ve been seeing. If we get him, he will be transported and released away from housing areas.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching “American Pickers” - it’s impressive how much physical real estate people will devote to keeping stuff they’ve collected/hoarded.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

You should see my garage. 1/3 Halloween 1/3 Christmas 1/3 camping stoves and lanterns. No work space.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I'm really starting to like this "Working from home."


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Biggest decision of the day is which T-shirt to wear and whether the comfy pants you’ve worn for three days can go another day of wearing:googly:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha, so true!

Success with the live trap tonight - We finally caught the rat we’ve been seeing in the yard (he almost met his Maker last night when we let the dog out and didn’t realize he was out there, too). Spooky1 transported him a couple miles away to a closed landfill and released him there.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hope everyone is having a safe 4th of July. Temps are in the 90s here, so we are enjoying the comforts of air conditioning and staying inside (except for the necessary dog walking).


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Happy 4th Roxy and everyone here on Hauntforum!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I hope everyone had a happy and safe 4th. I personally put my earplugs in and went to bed early. Had weird dreams. Do dogs really talk. In French? (And no, it wasn’t a poodle) Okay ... no more bratwurst before bedtime.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The 4th of July was cancelled here, no fireworks, no Peace River Freedom swim. Even my neighborhood was quiet. Past years people go nuts, I can walk around and see and hear noise and color everywhere. I worked a double yesterday but kept on calling home and nothing. Just sad, I love the 4th: freedom, independence, picnics, town celebrations, fireworks. Next year!!!! I guess for me the idea of cancelling the 4th for whatever reason is not OK. I really found it upsetting. I hope this never becomes the norm.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The formal display of fireworks at the local fairgrounds (which is legal) was cancelled this year. Home use of fireworks is not legal here, but every year there are people that fire them off anyway. We were up until 1:00 am trying to find a window of time when we could get Abby (who gets stressed by the loud noises some types of fireworks make, and they were being fired off on both sides of our house and in neighborhoods near us) out for a last pee break before going to bed, and finally had to give up. Fortunately she made it through the night without any accidents, but we were pretty pissed off at the lack of consideration some people have when it comes to creating a disturbance that goes on for hours.


----------



## Headless

Kitty hates fireworks as well. When we were away on our first big trip around Australia 4 years ago we stayed in Alice Springs in central Australia for a week and it was during their annual Alice Springs Show (Fair). We actually had Kitty entered in the dog show that was part of the show and were camped on the showgrounds with many other dog exhibitors. At around 9.00pm on the Saturday night they held a massive fireworks display. Poor Kitty was terrified by the noise and just wanted to hide in the deepest darkest corner she could find. There's not much noise insulation in a caravan unfortunately. Thankfully though, that was over in about 15 minutes although throughout the night off in the distance we could hear fireworks being set in all directions. Kitty sympathises with Abby's dilemma. Incidentally, fireworks are banned in Australia for private use with the exception of the state of the Northern Territory where they can be readily bought from shops.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I guess I'm opposite with fireworks. I love it when my neighborhood explodes with color and light on the 4th. I lock up Lucy and just look up. I wasn't around (I worked a double) but was told it did not happen. Covid 19 is sucking the life out of everything. Sarasota cancelled most events. I found that really depressing. I love the 4th. Next year.

Today was really hopeful!! I signed the contract for my hard money mortgage last week and was told today I can switch to a 3%, 40 yr fixed mortgage. So happy. Also my brother (who's out of work (due to covid19) got a job offer (not a job he's thrilled about or a job he's dreading, a middle of the road job he can leave in a year or so), not set in stone yet. Also (after many insane estimates) we got a first roofing estimate that sounded normal (the company was referred to me by a friend at work) so a hopeful day. Nothing set in stone but it all sounds freaking amazing!!!!!!!! I am very hopeful some or all will come true.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Glad things are looking up for you PG.


----------



## Death's Door

PG - I too like the fireworks too. Our town display was cancelled but a lot of peeps in the neighborhood were setting off fireworks. It did calm down before 12 midnight. I did have a concern because we didn't have any rain for a while thus making the grounds/lawn very dry. 

I'm glad to hear that you are moving forward with the mortgage and got a decent roof estimate. I'm glad to hear that your brother got a job offer. Anything is better than nothing right know.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fingers crossed that things continue to do well for you, PG!


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG, sorry bout the fireworks but other things sound like they are looking up and hopefully will continue upward


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hard to believe we are more than halfway through the year now.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Isn't it
So many scare ideas I want to experiment with.
So many thingsthat keep getting in the way.


----------



## spinwitch

Hi, guys! Long time no post.

Been a rough year. I spent the first three months of 2020 living out of town in a hospital room with my husband while he got a bone marrow transplant.

And then I came home alone. After being with someone for 48 years it's quite an adjustment to make, especially in isolation. Couldn't even have a memorial service.

We (still have a hard time saying "I") live out of town, no neighbors, so apparently have achieved my destiny of being the crazy cat lady living alone in the woods. Need to work on perfecting my cackle.


----------



## spinwitch

On a more Halloween note, I have been obsessed with this video. *Love the glass plinths with the circus freaks inside, but I'm really fascinated by the skeleton costume/puppet wandering around in the background. It looks like some sort of monster riding a centaur.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

SpinWitch I’m sorry to hear you are going through so much. 2020 has been a very hard year. 
My condolences and prayers.


----------



## Hairazor

Spin Witch, so sorry to hear of your loss, I wish you peace and comfort


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spin, I can only imagine how devastating your loss must be. You have my deepest sympathy and heartfelt wish that you will find comfort in remembering the most cherished moments of those 48 years together.


----------



## Headless

My heart goes out to you Spinwitch. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## spinwitch

Thanks, guys. It's just so weird doing this during the pandemic (and I'm in Florida, so have to take it *very* seriously). Don't go out much, and when some people first saw me they'd run to me and stop like a mime hitting glass about 8 feet away and give an air hug. At a time of my life when I would really like to be with my friends, and could really use a hug, it's just not safe. So it's just me and the cats.

At least I was able to go back to my volunteer job in the animal department at the museum. No matter what is going on with the world (holidays, hurricanes, pandemics) the animals have to be cared for. I'm only working with one or two other people at a time, and we take precautions, but it gets me out of bed and out of the house.

What I *really* want is to get my creative mojo back. I'm a maker at heart--it really defines who I am. But it's hard to find motivation. I'm working on it--which is why I wandered back in here.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

spinwitch, I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your husband; I can't even imagine how devastating that must be. Please accept my deepest condolences and know that I am thinking and praying for you and your husband. If there is anything I can do for you please let me know!!

Living in Florida and working where I do I understand what you are saying about being with people and hugging. It's exactly like a mime hitting glass. It's horrible. There have been many times I've started to run to a patient or their relatives and have stopped short because of fear I might have covid-19 and infect them. I get tested every two weeks but you never know. It's just so awful knowing that you can't get that physical comfort right now. I wish I could do or say something to help you. Just know that your family and friends love you and are thinking of you often. This will end and then you will be able to be with the people who love you.


----------



## DandyBrit

SpinWitch - so sorry to hear about your loss. I think 2020 will go down as the worst year in a long time for many people. 
We lost the MIL in June so the whole funeral experience was very different (we are in the UK so it's slightly different here as to what you can and can't do at the moment). 
Stay strong.


----------



## stick

SpinWitch I like everyone else I am so sorry to hear of your lose and sending you hugs and prayers to you and your love ones..


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just saw a doe with two fawns in my neighbor’s driveway across the street. We do have wooded areas near us, but they’re on the wrong side of the road to get back to the woods without risking crossing streets. Hope mama deer is street smart.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Aw....I'd love to see a doe and fawns I know there are deer in Florida but I have yet to see any.. At work alone Bobcats, coyotes, rabbits and owls have been spotted and large exotic birds who's names escape me. No chipmunks though, never once have I seen a chipmunk; I miss them.


----------



## Hauntiholik

What day is it?


----------



## stick

It is the one that ends in "Y".


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Things are getting better for me. I saw a lot of fun arts and craft idea's online. So I think I'm going to buy some supplies and create a few things.


----------



## Hauntiholik

BunchOfHocusPocus said:


> Things are getting better for me. I saw a lot of fun arts and craft idea's online. So I think I'm going to buy some supplies and create a few things.


That's good news!


----------



## RoxyBlue

stick said:


> It is the one that ends in "Y".


LOL, gotta love a smart ass:jol:

Temps going to break 100 by the weekend. Looks to be a good time to focus on indoor projects.


----------



## stick

Roxy
Thank you, thank you very much.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^:jol:

And we know it’s hot outside when our dog voluntarily comes back to the door without being cajoled after lying in the yard for a few minutes.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

BunchOfHocusPocus said:


> Things are getting better for me. I saw a lot of fun arts and craft idea's online. So I think I'm going to buy some supplies and create a few things.


I'm glad things are getting better for you BunchOfHocusPocus!! 
I've seen a lot of really cool arts and crafts online too. Michaels has been sending some very tempting online craft ideas. Anyway I hope you post your projects!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Well, my brother got the job and they upped his starting pay after the interview so one good thing is final. Now roof and mortgage fingers crossed.

I am so relieved about the job but freaked out how much more the roof estimates are than I thought. Like 3 times more than I researched. I don't understand and I'm rereading and researching like crazy. One company told me 50,000 and I lost it. I just kind of laughed and said I have to go to work now (which I did), no, no, no. Are you ****ing kidding? no.

They now want to send a manager to "talk to me, find a better deal". People told me to forget it but why not? I can't see any way I'd hire them but maybe it will educate me. Quite frankly I know nothing. Well I know 50,000 is insane. I was thinking 8 -12 maybe going up to 20 because a lot of the wood is rotten. Hearing 50 freaked me out. 18.5 has been the lowest so far but waiting to hear from two closest to home. One referral from a neighbor I trust and the other from a friend who's ex owns a big box roofing co but referred us to a start up.

On a personal note work is also insane. I hurt my back, at work about 6 weeks ago. I 'm in rehab myself, early mornings so I'm always tired. Now I have an infection in my left ear, both ears really but my right ear is not bugging me. I haven't had an ear infection in 20 years, so weird. Anyway I'm deaf in that ear right now. It'a driving me crazy. I've been on meds for a week and no pain but it feels like I have water in it and I can't hear. My back is better though.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

PG Prices for roofs have gone insane. Had a new roof put on in 04 cost $5,000. Not bad.
Two or three yrs later neighbor 2 houses up, same style house couldn’t find anybody to do it for less then $12,000. So I’m sure it’s even crazier now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love The Three Stooges:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Spinwitch, I’m so sorry to hear of your loss. My condolences to you. I can’t imagine going through that during this pandemic. Stay strong and remember you have friends here on the forum.


----------



## Spooky1

So I’ve been retired for almost 3 months now and I haven’t started a single Halloween project yet with all this free time. I need to get my act together. Way to hot to do anything outside lately. Thinking about doing a Lovecraft tombstone like Uruk-Hai’s $20 project from years ago.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

OK so when I first started here, in orientation I had the worst teacher. I'd ask a question, she'd shut me down, She would say "you don't listen" and I was frustrated because she wouldn't answer any questions. Nothing about anything. I really disliked her but loved some of my other teachers. It's one of the reasons I jumped into Rehab. Still throughout this time I find myself teaching others what she taught me and having oh...OK moments. Today, like many times before, we passed each other in the hall , said hello, and she said " I'm so glad you are still here". I was so flattered because I know how good she is and I wanted to tell her that I surprisingly did learn and passed it on, thanks to her, but didn't. I have to find a way to do that.


----------



## Death's Door

Spinwich - sorry for your loss and my condolences to you and your family. 

PG - House repairs can be crazy expensive and trying to find a reputable company to do them is half the battle. I have been taking my daily walks in the neighborhood and would go past a house that was being flipped (they redid the siding and windows a year ago). People are in and with a few wind storms that we had, the siding was actually falling off the house. They had to have all the siding taken off and new siding put on. It does look better. 

I'm glad your back is feeling better. Take care of your ears. 

Spooky - I am with you when it comes to any new prop making. I've been having a tough time jumpstarting any projects. I have a reaper that I need to redo. I bought it years ago half price and it just needs to look creepier. A few creepier adjustments such as the hands and the fabric (it's came with plastic which would be good for the rain but would like to make a cloth shroud). 

However, I'm also having a hard time with this heat plus I'm in the pool a lot - not that I'm complaining. Between the humidity and hot flashes - the body thermometer is crazy right now. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The farthest I’ve gotten on starting a tombstone I have in mind is going down into the basement to look at sections of foam insulation I’ll be using, then coming back upstairs:googly:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

CrazedHaunter said:


> PG Prices for roofs have gone insane. Had a new roof put on in 04 cost $5,000. Not bad.
> Two or three yrs later neighbor 2 houses up, same style house couldn't find anybody to do it for less then $12,000. So I'm sure it's even crazier now.


I fear you are right. I think I've had fifteen estimates at this point and the lowest is 18.5 and that was a guess, they haven't even come out. Only one roofing company has given us a straight up price; all the others are it depends on the cost of wood, if we find more rot...etc Seriously I just want to curl up in a ball. I did not think it would be so hard. My roof is in bad shape, I know it and even the two I was counting on are avoiding me I think. No estimates after they inspected a week ago. Back to what you said. One roofing company explained to me the price increase of a roof every season. I didn't want to believe it but I did. Another sad thing is that our mortgage is so horrible it blocks us from this great loan for roofs that is available here and the loan that I did take won't even cover half of the cost of the roof and I thought it would be more than enough. Ugh.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Death's Door said:


> However, I'm also having a hard time with this heat plus I'm in the pool a lot - not that I'm complaining. Between the humidity and hot flashes - the body thermometer is crazy right now. :googly:


This seems to be a crazy hot summer!! I say if you own or have access to a pool get in it!


----------



## Hauntiholik

As usual, Hobby Lobby is putting Christmas stuff out in July.
I saw the first Spirit Halloween store banner up yesterday.

Still wondering what October will be like. Do I want people coming to my door?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I expect ToTing will be down this year, if not outright cancelled. I already decided that candy distribution will have to be done somewhere other than the front door to minimize bunching up of people.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dear Mother Nature, please give us clear skies tonight so we can see the comet before it disappears for a few thousand years.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I have decided not to do Halloween this yr for several reasons. This Covid stuff was just the last straw. I have an appt. with HR on Aug,10th to plan a retirement date. I’m hoping for Oct 20th, I’m planning on moving to Tn so I will be downsizing. My grandson Ryden will be getting most if not all of my Halloween stuff.


----------



## Hairazor

CrazedH, Yay on retirement, Sad on Halloween, Yay on Ryden


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Jan, Ry said he even wanted my SpookyTown. I told him he may have to wait til I die. I won’t tell you what he said. Impatient little brat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Even though retirement has been a bit different from what I expected so far, I’m very happy I’m no longer working. I now have more time to spend avoiding doing things I don’t want to do, like dusting:jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> I expect ToTing will be down this year, if not outright cancelled. I already decided that candy distribution will have to be done somewhere other than the front door to minimize bunching up of people.


Oh Gawd I hadn't even thought of this. I've missed the last few Halloweens. My Mother passed away and then the next two years I worked and my brother (shockingly) took over while I worked. This was my year back; I planned it. I took it off. I've been thinking of all the things I'm gonna do. I've built two more bluckies from my stock. 6 Bluckies sitting on my rotten roof or my new roof if things go well. You all probably don't know thi


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> I expect ToTing will be down this year, if not outright cancelled. I already decided that candy distribution will have to be done somewhere other than the front door to minimize bunching up of people.


Oh Gawd I hadn't even thought of this. I've missed the last few Halloweens. My Mother passed away and then the next two years I worked and my brother (shockingly) took over while I worked. This was my year back; I planned it. I took it off. I've been thinking of all the things I'm gonna do. I've built two more bluckies from my stock. 6 Bluckies sitting on my rotten roof or my new roof if things go well.

I have a small supply of bluckies from big lots, maybe a dozen ( I haven't bought any in at least five years) and I have my excitement back; I want them all over my roof. Now I'm thinking there will be no trick or treating.


----------



## Hairazor

I am still going to decorate if for no other reason than to make people happy when they drive past


----------



## stick

Hairazor said:


> I am still going to decorate if for no other reason than to make people happy when they drive past


Same goes for me,


----------



## Hauntiholik

My boys will spend their senior year going into school twice a week with the expectation that they will have to do school 100% online at some point. They are pretty disappointed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It’s still hot out. The good news is that our vegetable garden loves this weather (as long as we faithfully water the plants every day). It also appears we’re going to get a run of temperatures in the 80s starting tomorrow. After 18 days of highs in the 90s, it’s going to feel like fall has begun:googly:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hauntiholik said:


> My boys will spend their senior year going into school twice a week with the expectation that they will have to do school 100% online at some point. They are pretty disappointed.


I don't have children but a lot of my friends are all over the place with returning to school. One of my closest friends has a 5 and 11 year old and she is a nurse and wants them back asap. They are not doing well online and the 11 yr old was an honor student and she's worried about the slide. She is not all that worried about covid 19 being a problem. Actually not at all worried. I have another male friend, also a nurse, who's nieces and nephews are doing great online (he sneaks up on them to make sure they aren't playing video games) and he does not want them back in public school because of covid 19. Both examples are pretty typical of what people are saying to me. Parents with older children are mixed too. Most find, like you, their children are very upset they might miss a great deal of their senior year.

This is just such a bat**** crazy time. I just want it to be over. I never want wearing masks to be normal It makes me rant when I see people acting like masks are an accessory instead of a temporary stopgap. Also I miss hugging people. For most of my life I haven't been a hugger but when my parents passed and my life went bad I discovered I needed that and now with my job other people need it very much. It's important I think.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

CrazedHaunter said:


> Jan, Ry said he even wanted my SpookyTown. I told him he may have to wait til I die. I won't tell you what he said. Impatient little brat.


LOL OK, I can't be the only one who's wondering...what did he say? Also don't give away all of your Halloween stuff...come on it's fun!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 drew a smiley face in the dust on top of the entertainment center. I wonder what he’s trying to tell me?.......:jol:


----------



## Headless

Hauntiholik said:


> ...........Still wondering what October will be like. Do I want people coming to my door?


That's the big question isn't it Haunti. I think we're all in the same boat there.



CrazedHaunter said:


> I have decided not to do Halloween this yr for several reasons. This Covid stuff was just the last straw. I have an appt. with HR on Aug,10th to plan a retirement date. I'm hoping for Oct 20th, I'm planning on moving to Tn so I will be downsizing. My grandson Ryden will be getting most if not all of my Halloween stuff.


Lucky you to be retiring Wishing you all the best with that. Just a little jealous!



RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 drew a smiley face in the dust on top of the entertainment center. I wonder what he's trying to tell me?.......:jol:


That he's happy??????

Well it's been a big couple of weeks. Our Council area had been coasting along throughout all these months without a single case of Covid. That ended on July 17 when one case was detected at the local meat processing works and just 2 weeks later with our little population of 12,500 people we had 83 cases detected. It's been a shock to this tight little community but thankfully everyone has knuckled down and done the right thing. Masks will be compulsory from midnight tomorrow night but when we went for some groceries & supplies today we only saw 3 people not wearing masks. We're anticipating there'll be a big lockdown call this coming week so I'm hoping we have what we need and don't have to go out.

In the midst of all of that I celebrated (very quietly) my 59th birthday and my gorgeous husband Shane bought me two of Stolloween's online classes as a gift. It's taken a while to locate all the alternate supplies in Australia but hopefully once the insulation I ordered arrives I can start making some paper mache creations. I'm so excited having been a fan of Scott's talent now for many years and I don't know why I didn't sign up for this ages ago, so I can't wait to get started.

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Hairazor

^ Wow, what a thoughtful husband. Have fun and be sure to show your work


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 drew a smiley face in the dust on top of the entertainment center. I wonder what he's trying to tell me?.......:jol:


I think Roxy missed the smiley had fangs. :devil:


----------



## Spooky1

Headless, enjoy the classes and let us see your creations!


----------



## Spooky1

I guess August starts the Halloween season, SyFy is showing Trick R Treat right now.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

PrettyGhoul said:


> LOL OK, I can't be the only one who's wondering...what did he say? Also don't give away all of your Halloween stuff...come on it's fun!


He just asked when I was going to die. I don't think he meant it like hurry up already. I think it was more like he wanted to know how long he was going to have to wait. The thing about giving all my Halloween stuff away, I get to start over building props, and get to make changes to them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Nothing wrong with getting to start over with fresh ideas. We usually purge a few of our older props every year, partly to make room for new things we want to make and partly to get rid of things that have had a good run but don’t fit our tastes anymore.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I’ve been wanting to rebuild my caldron creep. Make it easier to take down for storage, and improve the joints. Also wanted to build a new one armed gravegrabber using the new improved style. This will just give me a reason to. ( like I needed one). Plus I’ll have a whole new audience


----------



## Death's Door

I have to share this with you. 

I have been going for walks/running at 5:30 in the morning instead of doing it after work. It's just a little cooler. On my walk, I usually go past a bunch of female mallards and a couple of ducks that are bigger with white feather (one has a bunch of curls on its head and usually runs and chases me). This crowd is used to being fed by the locals. I named the one with the curly top "Rick Flair" after the wrestler. The name just came to me the first time we met. He came running at me with his wings spread and was quacking at me and the others pursued. They are getting used to me and still chase me but no harm done.

This morning, in particular, I'm walking and I meet up with everyone and they start quacking and I greet them with a "good morning", a rabbit comes out as I pass - I acknowledge it too. I get back to my neighborhood block and Sierra, the neighbors dog comes to the fence to greet me and I give her pets. I round the corner going back to my house and there's a complete rainbow over the cemetery which is across from my house. 

I think I had a Snow White moment. It was a very positive start to my day!


----------



## Hairazor

^ Sweet


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that story, DD:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isaias sure sent us a lot of rain overnight. We had a small stream running through the middle of the yard this morning.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

CrazedHaunter said:


> He just asked when I was going to die. I don't think he meant it like hurry up already. I think it was more like he wanted to know how long he was going to have to wait. The thing about giving all my Halloween stuff away, I get to start over building props, and get to make changes to them.


Oh, I understand that. I did something similar when I was a kid (to my Father's horror). I asked a older relative (whom I adored) if I could have this lovely mirror when she died. I didn't think about what that meant, that she wouldn't be here. Now that I'm old(er) I've had it happen to me too. My bf's daughter asked for some jewelry when I died lol. I think I would have been startled if I hadn't done the same thing when I was a kid.

Also fun that you are going to start over building props!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Headless said:


> In the midst of all of that I celebrated (very quietly) my 59th birthday and my gorgeous husband Shane bought me two of Stolloween's online classes as a gift. It's taken a while to locate all the alternate supplies in Australia but hopefully once the insulation I ordered arrives I can start making some paper mache creations. I'm so excited having been a fan of Scott's talent now for many years and I don't know why I didn't sign up for this ages ago, so I can't wait to get started.
> 
> Stay safe everyone!


How fun Headless!! What a nice gift! I hope you show us what you create!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Death's Door said:


> I have to share this with you.
> 
> I have been going for walks/running at 5:30 in the morning instead of doing it after work. It's just a little cooler. On my walk, I usually go past a bunch of female mallards and a couple of ducks that are bigger with white feather (one has a bunch of curls on its head and usually runs and chases me). This crowd is used to being fed by the locals. I named the one with the curly top "Rick Flair" after the wrestler. The name just came to me the first time we met. He came running at me with his wings spread and was quacking at me and the others pursued. They are getting used to me and still chase me but no harm done.
> 
> This morning, in particular, I'm walking and I meet up with everyone and they start quacking and I greet them with a "good morning", a rabbit comes out as I pass - I acknowledge it too. I get back to my neighborhood block and Sierra, the neighbors dog comes to the fence to greet me and I give her pets. I round the corner going back to my house and there's a complete rainbow over the cemetery which is across from my house.
> 
> I think I had a Snow White moment. It was a very positive start to my day!


I agree with Roxy, Death's Door, I love this story! What a nice morning!


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Isaias sure sent us a lot of rain overnight. We had a small stream running through the middle of the yard this morning.


Lots of limb damage in VA.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I seriously need to get started on a tombstone.


----------



## Pumpkin5

We were so lucky with the last hurricane....crossing my fingers that the hurricane curse leaves me for 2020 since everything else has been so sucky in 2020...give me Halloween!!!.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I’m waiting for a FedEx delivery and wondering why the last leg of the trip (from Hagerstown MD, which is a little over an hour away) is taking almost as long as the first part (from Texas to Maryland):googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it fall yet?:googly:


----------



## Spooklights

Oh I wish, Roxy. I wish!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You and me both, sister!:jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Work is so unbelievably stressful right now. We're no longer rehab, not really; we get patients from the hospitals going into quarantine for two weeks. Most are from nursing homes, hospice or assisted living who needed emergency surgery. Two weeks ago I had 6 wound care patients from a wound care facility because their doctor and two PT's were positive for covid-19. They aren't allowed to return until they've been quarantined and continue to test neg. This means a lot of patients who are incontinent and cognitively impaired. We are understaffed (I have 11 and most take over a hour of my time each day and try to fit that into 7 hours) and most days I don't get a break and I won't be paid for that. We get warnings if we don't take breaks yet there is no way to take a break with this workload. Today everyone was bitchy except for the one person who is always bitchy. I noticed that and found it amusing. Another nurse added that she had noticed this person always seems cheerful when the rest of us are at our worse. How weird is that? Human nature...always fascinating!!


----------



## Death's Door

I feel for ya PG. This covid thing is crazy (I mean bat-**** crazy). When I watch the news, I just cringe because the states and hard-hit areas are not getting any better. I was hoping that the hospitals and workers would get a breather but I don't see no end in sight (I'm trying not to be negative - just realistic). In my opinion, we shouldn't be opening schools or sports right now. Just too risky. Don't even get me started on the covid parties.


----------



## Hairazor

Well Covid hit home for me. Yesterday I was told my youngest sister and her husband, who live in Georgia, both had Covid--she recovered--he died yesterday.


----------



## stick

Sorry for your family loss Hairazor.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I’m so sorry to hear that, Hairazor. Hugs to you.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Sorry to hear that HR. This Covid crap is really starting to **** me off.


----------



## Dreadmakr

So sad.
I will keep you and your family in my prayers


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hairazor said:


> Well Covid hit home for me. Yesterday I was told my youngest sister and her husband, who live in Georgia, both had Covid--she recovered--he died yesterday.


I'm so sorry Hairazor!! Please accept my deepest condolences and know that I am keeping you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone. I was numb, I didn't even know either was ill. Usually that sister sends around a pray for (whoever) chain email for sick family members. Not a word till notice Ray had died. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## stick

True stay safe, my neighbor just got out of the hospital two weeks ago after being in there for 113 days from Covid-19. He is still not at 100% or able to go back to work yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Covid, like cancer, sucks.


----------



## Hauntiholik

So sorry Hairazor


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I'm sorry to hear that HR. I live in Georgia, and I keep hearing about friends and family who are getting this thing. My son had it, but recovered quickly ... so I feel blessed.

Well, my wife let me buy something I've wanted for a long time. She said not to expect anything for Christmas ... or my Birthday. For a few years. You all know of my love for Halloween. And if you've been paying attention, my love of Tiki. I found the perfect combination of both in a piece of art from Josh Agle (SHAG) the famous "retro, tiki, kitsch" artist.

Mad Monster Party

It's a numbered and signed Serigraph from the Rankin/Bass movie "Mad Monster Party."

It's 36" x 24" ... so I have to find the right place for it. and frame.

I love it!


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks Haunti and DrM. Glad your son fared well DrM.



And DrM your art piece is very cool


----------



## RoxyBlue

Way cool artwork, Doc!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dr. Maniaco said:


> I'm sorry to hear that HR. I live in Georgia, and I keep hearing about friends and family who are getting this thing. My son had it, but recovered quickly ... so I feel blessed.
> 
> Well, my wife let me buy something I've wanted for a long time. She said not to expect anything for Christmas ... or my Birthday. For a few years. You all know of my love for Halloween. And if you've been paying attention, my love of Tiki. I found the perfect combination of both in a piece of art from Josh Agle (SHAG) the famous "retro, tiki, kitsch" artist.
> 
> Mad Monster Party
> 
> It's a numbered and signed Serigraph from the Rankin/Bass movie "Mad Monster Party."
> 
> It's 36" x 24" ... so I have to find the right place for it. and frame.
> 
> I love it!


I know very little about art. I took some classes freshman year in college and it just confirmed to me art is subjective. I love this piece! I looked at it for a long time. I'm curious though, what is it's size?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So this happened coming home from work (about 1 AM). I stopped at this 7-11 for gas and went in. I've become a regular there, the price of gas is low, it's open when I get out of work. Anyway I was the only one there and talking to the manager when a very pretty woman wearing a bikini, covered in sand with a purse belt came in and made a bee line for me (I'm guessing because I'm a woman in scrubs). She was in distress, crying , and asked me for clothes. I gave her my spare scrubs I keep in my trunk (also a clean mask because I can't even keep up with the laws anymore and people are getting in trouble for not wearing masks). The manager gave her his spare 7-11 windbreaker. She had a credit card, phone and some cash but they don't sell clothes there. Turns out she's TSA from Georgia on vacation with her 39 year old daughter. She is 63 (never know it). Her daughter got drunk, dumped her Mom on the side of the road and took off. She didn't even know what town she was in. Hope the daughter is OK. Florida will give you a DUI for a .02, people don't realize, you even take a sip here and you are drunk. She wasn't, just her daughter. Also she was African-American, which shouldn't make a difference but probably does. Anyway she washed the sand off, stopped crying and got pissed at her daughter, called friends to transfer her airline ticket and pulled herself together. We talked about the daughter but that little girl is going to be in trouble for a long time! 

Families are crazy everywhere!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oh, this is another thought: one of my favorite stores is going out of business (bankrupt) thanks to Covid-19). Stein mart has been my go to designer outlet for 20 years. It's so depressing. I don't shop often, it's probably been a year but I love this store. This store has been around for almost 90 years and now n few weeks it will be gone.


----------



## Headless

Hairazor I'm so very sorry for your loss. There are just no words at the moment for how horrible this year has been.


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks Headless. I'm sure the year isn't going to get any better soon, but keep praying anyway.


PrettyG, how lucky for that woman you were there at that place and time. Reminds me of a couple here about 30 years ago. They went to a house party with lots of drinking. The wife got tired and said she was ready to leave and her husband said so leave. In the middle of the night he called her, waked her up, and said come get him. She threw on a bathrobe and went. When she got there he opened the driver's door grabbed her and pulled her out of the car and shoved her out of the way. He got in the car and as he drove off he yelled, "How does it feel to be left?" Anyone wonder why they got divorced shortly after?


----------



## RoxyBlue

God bless you and the manager, PG, for helping that lady. It’s appalling how some family members treat each other.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

That’s why I always took my on car when my friends and We went to the bars.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Abby almost got herself another squirrel today. Apparently her being bitten by one a few weeks ago has not dimmed her enthusiasm for the chase.


----------



## Spooky1

Hairazor, so sorry for your loss. My sympathy to your family. Stay safe.


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks Spooky1, you and yours also stay safe


----------



## Death's Door

Man, I feel like I've been away from this place too long. 

Hairazor - I am soo sorry to hear about your family. Covid is scary and dangerous. 

Dr. M. - I'm jealous!!! That is a cool Sernigraph. 

PG - That was very nice of you to help out someone in need like that. With what's going on in today's world, not a lot of people want to get involved. 

I still get up at 5:30 a.m. and go for a walk/run. I still deal with Rick Flair (big white duck with a curls on top of its head). Sometimes I am still chased - sometimes I get the quack-quack conversation as I go by. I might be getting some pointers or a pep talk from Rick. I consider him/her my personal trainor. 

We have been very busy at work and I finally had to have a talk with the bosses. We all agreed that adding Tuesday (4 hours) to my job. I'm still part time but that extra couple of hours made a big difference with my workload and stress level. I not rushing to get policies out or possibly making mistakes - That was a worry.


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks Death'sD, stay safe is probably what Rick Flair is trying to tell you


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Abby almost got herself another squirrel today. Apparently her being bitten by one a few weeks ago has not dimmed her enthusiasm for the chase.


The thrill is ALWAYS in the chase.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^It’s absolutely about the chase with Abby. If she goes after a squirrel and it stops running, most of the time she’ll stop, too, and wait for it to move. A couple years ago when I was trying to get between her and a squirrel she’d bloodied up, I kept yelling “Lie still, lie still!” at the squirrel. Neighbors probably thought I was a madwoman:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Started working on a tombstone....finally:jol: You’d think I would be getting more done since I’ve retired, but it doesn’t seem to be working that way:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

I finally got parts for my cyclops taxidermy gaff.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Now that sounds interesting!


----------



## Hairazor

"You’d think I would be getting more done since I’ve retired, but it doesn’t seem to be working that way"


Yeppers


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Glad to know I’m not the only one:jol:


----------



## Death's Door

You get into that mindset - "There's still time" 

Sometimes my little creative mind works better when under pressure. 

Celebrated hubby's 60th birthday yesterday. Because it being an unusual year, I made him an unusual dinner - I recreated a crab burger that he always talks about while he was in Maryland on a fishing trip. It is a 8 oz burger topped with a crab cake on round roll. 

I did the same thing but put the whole monstrosity on a whole wheat ciabatta round roll and served it with a side of onion rings and baked potato wedges. This sammich stood five inches tall. 

I also made his favorite - a banana cream pie (he's not a cake person) and chocolate covered strawberries. 

He loved the crab burger. Could only eat half. While I was cleaning up the dishes, he sneaked onto the couch and fell asleep (food coma). I'm assuming he will have a slice of his pie with coffee this morning and the rest of the burger for lunch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I want to go eat at Death Door’s house:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

^ Ditto


----------



## Spooky1

DD, that crab burger sounds yummy.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I think we all agree that you need to post that recipe. (sorry ... was I drooling?)


----------



## stick

^^ So true on the recipe or make enough for ALL of us.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Death's Door said:


> You get into that mindset - "There's still time"
> 
> Sometimes my little creative mind works better when under pressure.
> 
> Celebrated hubby's 60th birthday yesterday. Because it being an unusual year, I made him an unusual dinner - I recreated a crab burger that he always talks about while he was in Maryland on a fishing trip. It is a 8 oz burger topped with a crab cake on round roll.
> 
> I did the same thing but put the whole monstrosity on a whole wheat ciabatta round roll and served it with a side of onion rings and baked potato wedges. This sammich stood five inches tall.
> 
> I also made his favorite - a banana cream pie (he's not a cake person) and chocolate covered strawberries.
> 
> He loved the crab burger. Could only eat half. While I was cleaning up the dishes, he sneaked onto the couch and fell asleep (food coma). I'm assuming he will have a slice of his pie with coffee this morning and the rest of the burger for lunch.


Holy cow. I just got home from work, haven't eaten all day and read this. Very lucky hubby! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Recipe or it never happened


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love when it’s cool enough to have every window in the house open (as we do at the moment) to let in fresh air. The last few weeks have been either too hot or too humid (or both) to make that comfortable.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Talking about seafood i made Lobster cakes its basically like fishcakes but Lobster and potatoes and onions added then rolled in breadcrumbs yummy....Anyways happy Fall everyone....


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds good GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

Hairazor said:


> Sounds good GYM


Ohh it is yummy Hairazor...How are you my friend...Its been a long tome since we had a good gab...Hope your staying safe and healthy across the pond Hairazor


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dinner at GYM’s house!:jol:


----------



## graveyardmaster

RoxyBlue said:


> Dinner at GYM's house!:jol:


Hey RoxyBlue...Hope you and spooky are staying safe and healthy my friend...You guys are more than welcome to have Dinner at mines just dont forget to pick up my buddy Hairazor on the way am sure we will all have a spooktacular time


----------



## Hairazor

^ Sounds like a plan, heehee


----------



## RoxyBlue

PHP:







graveyardmaster said:


> Hey RoxyBlue...Hope you and spooky are staying safe and healthy my friend...You guys are more than welcome to have Dinner at mines just dont forget to pick up my buddy Hairazor on the way am sure we will all have a spooktacular time


I'm sure it would be delightful, although that Hairazor girl can be a troublemaker:googly: Spooky1 and I spent our honeymoon in England (London) and Scotland (Edinburgh). Lovely people and countries.


----------



## graveyardmaster

RoxyBlue said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it would be delightful, although that Hairazor girl can be a troublemaker:googly: Spooky1 and I spent our honeymoon in England (London) and Scotland (Edinburgh). Lovely people and countries.


Glad you guys had a lovely time in the UK Roxyblue...OMG no way is Hairazor a troublemaker she is an angel...Have a spooktacular day ahead everyone


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks for the vote of confidence GYM, my halo rests securely on top of my horns, Bwahahaha


----------



## Death's Door

From the post above, it's been a seafood feast going on.  We were doing the crabcakes, clams, and shrimps all weekend too. 

Speaking of honeymoon, Hubby and I celebrated our 34th wedding anniversary on Sunday. Because of covid/social distancing and not ready to do any in-door dining at a restaurant, we took a ride to the Pinebarrens, had a picnic, and rode our bikes through the trails. It was really nice to hang out somewhere other than the homestead and check out the wildlife.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Hairazor said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence GYM, my halo rests securely on top of my horns, Bwahahaha


ROFL....I always back my buddy whatever Hairazor...Are you coping with the weird world we live in right now Hairazor.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence GYM, my halo rests securely on top of my horns, Bwahahaha


And don't get me started about setting honey badgers on people:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Back at ya GYM (we are mostly staying home, hope you and yours are staying safe)



and Roxy, I'm having trouble teaching "Honey" sit and stay


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

It was very rainy today in Florida. All week it has been raining and storming outside. I'm glad my mother and I got home in one piece.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor said:


> and Roxy, I'm having trouble teaching "Honey" sit and stay


:googly: That's what comes of trying to work with a bad-tempered, uncooperative creature.

Rainy here, too. Hoping the newly-seeded parts of the backyard don't wash away.


----------



## Copchick

HI EVERYBODY!!! It's been so long since I've been here. I remembered my password, lol. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Welcome back, we’ve missed you


----------



## CrazedHaunter

In other news LA has banned trick or treating, trunk or treating and Halloween parties. But must have had a lot of lash back as they are backing off. But haunted houses are banned.


----------



## Hairazor

Thumbs up Copchick


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Copchick said:


> HI EVERYBODY!!! It's been so long since I've been here. I remembered my password, lol. I hope everyone is doing well.


Hi Copchick! It is very nice to see you! You've been missed! So how have you been? What's new with you?


----------



## DandyBrit

Hey CC - glad to see you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to see you back, CC! Of course, we see you almost every day on Facebook, but that’s another world:jol:

Making progress on my new tombstone. Base coat of paint is currently drying; next step will involve adding a skellie decoration and doing some paint mache or monster mudding before doing the faux stone part of the painting.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Grrrr, Grrrr, Grrrrr (this is a work related vent post so warning). I was asked (ordered) again tonight to let an agency employee to chart under my employee number (SS number) when I refused I was told "well the DON says you have to". I responded " Really the DON wants me to do something illegal?". At this point the PA walked away and got another employee to do it. When I found out I confronted the employee and reminded them they could get their licence yanked. He just shrugged. No biggie, it probably won't be unless something happens. None of this was necessary. There is a procedure for agency employees to chart. Charting is a legal document and charting under another's name could get people fired, jailed and fined. License gone, job gone. Yet I"m asked again and again to do this. What kind of Fing AH asks their employee to do something illegal? I guess someone who doesn't know how to do their own job. It's bat **** crazy and pisses me off.

Another thing happened tonight. I was asked to do a medical procedure I'm good at but is out of my scope of practice. I've done this under supervision, which is OK, but now I'm BEING ORDERED, to do this alone. I don't want to and again I could lose my license. I do enjoy learning new things and being really good at them and I'm planning on going back to school within the next year but I don't want to lose my job because some other employee doesn't know their own job. Which it amounts to. I said no and got crap for the rest of the night. Not trying to be difficult here but again....fines, jail, loss of license. I refrained from saying so but it's not my problem this company has hired crappy people who don't know how to do things they should. (pat on back for not saying what I wanted to). I did feel very sorry for the patient. They would have been much better off if I had done it or anyone else but this lazy, mean, unqualified germophobe. They did a really bad job and I was embarrassed and felt guilty that I didn't do it and that made me angry again because legally I can't do it. So Grrr.


----------



## graveyardmaster

PrettyGhoul said:


> Grrrr, Grrrr, Grrrrr (this is a work related vent post so warning). I was asked (ordered) again tonight to let an agency employee to chart under my employee number (SS number) when I refused I was told "well the DON says you have to". I responded " Really the DON wants me to do something illegal?". At this point the PA walked away and got another employee to do it. When I found out I confronted the employee and reminded them they could get their licence yanked. He just shrugged. No biggie, it probably won't be unless something happens. None of this was necessary. There is a procedure for agency employees to chart. Charting is a legal document and charting under another's name could get people fired, jailed and fined. License gone, job gone. Yet I"m asked again and again to do this. What kind of Fing AH asks their employee to do something illegal? I guess someone who doesn't know how to do their own job. It's bat **** crazy and pisses me off.
> 
> Another thing happened tonight. I was asked to do a medical procedure I'm good at but is out of my scope of practice. I've done this under supervision, which is OK, but now I'm BEING ORDERED, to do this alone. I don't want to and again I could lose my license. I do enjoy learning new things and being really good at them and I'm planning on going back to school within the next year but I don't want to lose my job because some other employee doesn't know their own job. Which it amounts to. I said no and got crap for the rest of the night. Not trying to be difficult here but again....fines, jail, loss of license. I refrained from saying so but it's not my problem this company has hired crappy people who don't know how to do things they should. (pat on back for not saying what I wanted to). I did feel very sorry for the patient. They would have been much better off if I had done it or anyone else but this lazy, mean, unqualified germophobe. They did a really bad job and I was embarrassed and felt guilty that I didn't do it and that made me angry again because legally I can't do it. So Grrr.


Gawd i sure understand why the Grrr Grrr Grrr....slides an empty glass and a bottle of wine to you PG...Don't let em get you down PG


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Did you tell them you’d be happy to do it anytime under supervision till you have time to get qualified to do it on your own. Also keep a journal of all these incidents, and your responses just Incase They try and retaliate. Even better if you can record it on your phone but may not legal where you are.


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG, bad co-workers and the head people that allow them are the bane of good workers. Stay strong!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stick to your guns, PG, and definitely document the incidents. You also need to talk to someone in HR if this is happening repeatedly (another reason to document every incident).


----------



## Copchick

PG - keep a journal and document the heck out of what's going on. Then if the **** hits the fan, you've got documentation that it's THEM, not you. Hang in there kiddo!


----------



## RoxyBlue

PSA - Wearing flip flops while resealing an asphalt driveway can lead to the temporary appearance of black spots on your feet.


----------



## Death's Door

Welcome back Copchick!

PG - definitely keep notes and any documentation on the incidents. Believe me, they will cover their ass - not yours. Sorry this is happening to you and anyone else that is dealing with this.

For a couple of weeks now, there has been a orange tabby cat that hangs around my house and yard. I named him Morris (from the Friskies commercials years ago). He is one of the three cats that are apart of the "cat condos" located near the railroad tracks. I call the other cat Creamsicle cat (it's orange with white swirls & Phantom cat (it has a half white/half black face). They are actually in the same area where Rick Flair and the duck gang hang out. There are people that come and feed the cats and set them up with igloos to live in. 

I've noticed Morris has been hanging around the pond in my yard - getting a drink and checking out the fish. He also takes naps in the garden and hangs out on our porch just laying around. You have to have a license for any cats and/or dogs you own - they are strict in my town. However, with the covid happening, I'm pretty sure they have other things going on. I told hubby this cat is owning our property. On Saturday, my next door neighbor told me about a raccoon in the neighborhood and told me I should be careful with my cat. I'm telling you, if I get a citation in the mail about this.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Temperatures were in the 40s last night - oh please, oh please let fall be on its way!:jol:

Now that it’s been a little cooler, we’ve started taking care of some yard maintenance items, including thinning out the jungle of hostas near our shed and sodding/seeding some patchy areas in the lawn. Our tomato plants are just starting to die off, though we should still be able to harvest a few more rounds of tomatoes from them. The jalapeno plants are loaded, so we’ll have plenty of jalapenos for freezing when we clear the plants before the first frost in our area.


----------



## Death's Door

I'm loving the cool weather too! It's been pleasant when walking in the morning.

Definitely getting in the fall/Halloween decorating mood.

Also checked my pantry and have no applesauce left. Will be making and canning some jars in the next week or two. Love the way the house smells after I make it.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

This rain from the hurricane is dampening my spirits. (Pun intended) My son is going down to the Florida condo today to check things there. And drink my tequila, I'm sure. Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy. Let's see ... we've had fires, floods, epidemics, locusts ... half-expecting a "Mars Attacks" situation next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mwahaha!:jol:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Tomorrow, September 19, is Drink Like A Pirate Day! I'm going out to buy all the rum I can find and ... wait, what? Oh. TALK Like A Pirate Day. Well that's not nearly as fun is it. Shiver 'me timbers.


----------



## Hairazor

Me thinks it might be easier to talk like a Pirate if you drank like a Pirate ^


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Hairazor said:


> Me thinks it might be easier to talk like a Pirate if you drank like a Pirate ^


YOU are my new best friend!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ya goofs!:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

^ We'll share the rum, Matey


----------



## RoxyBlue

Instead of rum, I had an Irish coffee in honor of pirate day. There must have been some pirates who were Irish:googly:


----------



## graveyardmaster

Hello peeps...Ive decided to leave the forum as i dont feel welcome here anymore by some...Thank you too the friends that made me feel welcome...Happy Halloween when it comes peeps..BYE!!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Huh!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

graveyardmaster said:


> Hello peeps...Ive decided to leave the forum as i dont feel welcome here anymore by some...Thank you too the friends that made me feel welcome...Happy Halloween when it comes peeps..BYE!!


Wait, what?! graveyardmaster what happened? You are very welcomed!!!! I hope you don't leave!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> Instead of rum, I had an Irish coffee in honor of pirate day. There must have been some pirates who were Irish:googly:


There are many. Yes, I googled it....top 3 that came up were: Grace O'Malley, Anne Bonny , James Kirker. Yep top two were women. There were quite a few famous women pirates in history. I just find that interesting because most people think of pirates as always being male.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Good to see you back, CC! Of course, we see you almost every day on Facebook, but that's another world:jol:
> 
> Making progress on my new tombstone. Base coat of paint is currently drying; next step will involve adding a skellie decoration and doing some paint mache or monster mudding before doing the faux stone part of the painting.


I was going great guns this year with prop building - I think I had built more props this year than I had in the past 3 years (partly because we kept sneaking away for long holidays) but my motivation has kind of deserted me now as we've made the final call to pull the pin on our Halloween Fundraiser this year. Our town has had a couple of Covid outbreaks (actually the highest case numbers in rural Victoria) and we just feel it's probably the responsible thing to do because safety has ALWAYS been my priority and I just don't feel like I can be completely sure we can do what we do and guarantee everyone's safety. I'm a bit devastated as we've been doing this now for the past 7 years and it's a huge financial loss for the Scouts but also strangely in a way I'm a bit relieved.

Oh and Tina - welcome back - or should I say nice to see you here too!



RoxyBlue said:


> Stick to your guns, PG, and definitely document the incidents. You also need to talk to someone in HR if this is happening repeatedly (another reason to document every incident).





Copchick said:


> PG - keep a journal and document the heck out of what's going on. Then if the **** hits the fan, you've got documentation that it's THEM, not you. Hang in there kiddo!


What they (and others) said PG. You know what's right. You have to do what gets you to sleep at night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

graveyardmaster said:


> Hello peeps...Ive decided to leave the forum as i dont feel welcome here anymore by some...Thank you too the friends that made me feel welcome...Happy Halloween when it comes peeps..BYE!!


Don't let the "some" stop you from enjoying your friends. Folks come here for a variety of reasons and not everyone is interested in being social. I wouldn't take it personally.


----------



## Hairazor

Ohh, a Pox on anyone dissing you GYM (you can still PM me)


----------



## DandyBrit

Hope it wasn't anything I did GYM?


----------



## Spooky1

Headless, sorry your haunt fund raiser got cancelled. Better safe than sorry. You’ll come back with an even better haunt next year. We’re still waiting to see if trick or treating Will be allowed here this year. We’re still planning on setting up at least part of our yard haunt this year no matter what.


----------



## DandyBrit

Headless - Haunters are never defeated - you will be better than ever next year.

I'm still debating as to what I do at home now that I've got a lot of "free time" (wink, wink!). I have the time and the stuff to put out but do I have the ooomph to do it is the question?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tomorrow is the first official day of autumn. I am sooo ready for that!:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

I welcomed Fall yesterday by making 2 pots of soup (Italian wedding soup), listening to Halloween music while putting up the inside decorations.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The air grows colder
Dead leaves fall softly from trees
A harvest moon glows

There you go - a fall haiku:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

It’s too quiet around here. Hope all are well. Happy Fall.


----------



## jdubbya

For the first time in over 30 years we decided not to put up any indoor Halloween decorations. My wife is so apprehensive about having any company into our house so we have cancelled a couple of traditional family get togethers. We'd decorate most of the downstairs rooms but given that no one but us will see/enjoy them we figured whats the point. The outside stuff is still a go and I may hang a string of purple lights in our front bay window but that's about it for indoors. Kind of bummed as that was somethng I liked to do the first of October. Chock it up to another casualty of COVID. I know I could put stuff up for my own enjoyment but it's one less thing to do and less to pack away after Halloween. Lord knows we have enough work to do the few days after. Anyone else feeling a little "Scroogey" this year?


----------



## Dreadmakr

I initially was going to post a rant about the rediculous restictions that are ruining everything for everyone.
But I decided that this forum is probably not the right place for it.
So I will just say that I am going to do what many of my friends and neighbors have asked me to do.
I am going to carry on and enjoy all of my usual Halloween traditions.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here’s how I look at it - this is just one Halloween out of many. It’s not the first time we’ve had to adjust how we do things because of circumstances and likely won’t be the last, so we acknowledge that and move on with what we can do. I expect most haunters have had the experience of being thrown a curve by life that impacted a particular Halloween celebration. Sometimes you just have to be philosophical about it or suck it up and say “There’s always next year”.

Spooky1 and I have been fortunate so far and not lost a friend or family member to Covid, but we know people who have. I think it safe to say that ruined things for them a hell of a lot more than restrictions on trick-or-treating.


----------



## Death's Door

jdubbya said:


> Anyone else feeling a little "Scroogey" this year?


I think a lot of us are in a "funk" right now (the world and the Halloween community). I was updating my Halloween-to-do list and eliminated 2 pages along with other things not needed for this year (Halloween parties and the Pokeno Halloween party). I did start decorating the inside as I would normally do. Hubby did mention that I smiled while I was decorating. I didn't even know it. :jol:

As I stated before, I always decorate for Halloween just for me and everyone else is invited to be apart of it. I will be starting to decorate the outside this weekend. So far, our city is having TOTing from 3 p.m.-7p.m. even though the mayor is advising not to - but if kids want to TOT - it's at your own risk. I did notice around town that a lot of houses are already decorated. It seems people are looking forward to this holiday.

This Halloween is definitely going to be different, however, like other things that were different due to the pandemic that happened to me this year, I intend to embrace it and just go with what happens and have fun.

Did I mention the applesauce I made on Saturday turned out great


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of life’s unsolvable mysteries - Why are you asked to show up 15 minutes early to a doctor’s appointment when you almost always end up waiting for at least half an hour before they can get you into an exam room?:googly:


----------



## stick

Roxy then to have to wait another 15 minutes before the doctor comes after you get in the exam room.


----------



## DandyBrit

There's probably a mathematical formula for it?


----------



## Death's Door

It was nice to wake up to temps in the 50's and sunny this morning.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

DandyBrit said:


> There's probably a mathematical formula for it?


I think it's the "Quackdratic Equation."


----------



## Hairazor

^ But it does give you time to catch up on all the outdated magazines in the waiting area


----------



## Hauntiholik

jdubbya said:


> Anyone else feeling a little "Scroogey" this year?


Yup. I don't want to put any outdoor decorations up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr. Maniaco said:


> I think it's the "Quackdratic Equation."


HA! You slay me, Doc!:jol:

Today was a perfect day for some yard work. We got a good start on cleaning up and resetting the pavers that line our front walkway and flower beds. It's slow work and somewhat tedious, but looks satisfyingly great once it's finished.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> One of life's unsolvable mysteries - Why are you asked to show up 15 minutes early to a doctor's appointment when you almost always end up waiting for at least half an hour before they can get you into an exam room?:googly:


Emergencies and people who have multiple conditions. They eat up time and even then one feels guilty for not giving them more time. I know it's not fair but relatively healthy patients who are late **** off health care workers even more because now the schedule is even more backed up and we're still feeling guilty about not giving mr or miss so and so more time. Worse (in my opinion) are the places who give super attention to very wealthy patients who just want attention. And that happens all the time.

Since working in health care, I'm more jaded than I ever was (which was pretty jaded) but I understand things more too. Also I've seen and learned more people than I would have believed really care. I love that.


----------



## Death's Door

Didn't want to get up at 5:30 a.m. to go for my walk/jog but glad I did. I got to look at a beautiful full moon over the cemetery and on the way back to my house. 

When I got to my office this morning, I saw beautiful webs on the outside of the window. I have two spiders - one on each side of the window. 

When I get home, the channels will be showing Halloween movies. 

Nice start to the 1st day of October :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Trees are starting to turn color and leaves are starting to fall in our area. I was out getting mail from our mailbox yesterday and one of my neighbors from across the street (who have a front row seat for our Halloween decorations) said “Look at the street. You know what time of year it’s getting to be”:jol:


----------



## spinwitch

Hairazor said:


> ^ But it does give you time to catch up on all the outdated magazines in the waiting area


Except now because of LaRona none of my doctor/dentist offices put out magazines anymore. That was about the only time I ever read them.


----------



## Hairazor

^ You could probably borrow an outdated one from somewhere to take along so things would seem more normal


----------



## RoxyBlue

I usually take a crossword puzzle book to my doctor appointments. Gives me something mentally constructive to do while I’m waiting:jol:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I usually walk in coughing like crazy ... I never have to wait very long. Not enough time for a magazine.


----------



## Hairazor

^ You tricky little devil


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doc, I’ll bet you can turn any line in a store into an express lane that way:googly:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

New target date for retirement is just before Christmas. 6 months sooner.heres hoping


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go for it, CH! I retired about two weeks before Christmas in 2019, primarily so my last paycheck would land in the same year. It also gave me a lovely relaxing break for enjoying the holiday.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Well if I can do it at that time the holidays won't be too relaxing as I'll be moving.


----------



## scareme

stick said:


> Roxy then to have to wait another 15 minutes before the doctor comes after you get in the exam room.


One time I was at my OB appointment, sitting in my paper gown, waiting for the Dr. It seemed to me like I had waited a long time, so I stuck my head out the door, to be told they were really busy, running behind, and I just need to wait. So I waited, and waited and waited. Finally someone came into the room, screamed, and ran back out. Yup, they had forgot about me, locked up and gone home. The lady was housekeeping and thought she was alone in the office. When she saw me she thought I had broken in. Yes, because when ever I break in anywhere, I make sure to wear a paper gown. That way, as I am running away, witness are so distracted by the opening in the back they can't describe me. I was so pissed when the nurse called me I told her I wouln't be back, and I was going to check with the insurance company to make sure they wer not billed. 
Hi yall. Let's pretend this is not ackward.


----------



## Hairazor

I must remember that wear a paper gown to break in hint


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, some needs to make a movie of your life as told by you:jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

scareme said:


> One time I was at my OB appointment, sitting in my paper gown, waiting for the Dr. It seemed to me like I had waited a long time, so I stuck my head out the door, to be told they were really busy, running behind, and I just need to wait. So I waited, and waited and waited. Finally someone came into the room, screamed, and ran back out. Yup, they had forgot about me, locked up and gone home. The lady was housekeeping and thought she was alone in the office. When she saw me she thought I had broken in. Yes, because when ever I break in anywhere, I make sure to wear a paper gown. That way, as I am running away, witness are so distracted by the opening in the back they can't describe me. I was so pissed when the nurse called me I told her I wouln't be back, and I was going to check with the insurance company to make sure they wer not billed.
> Hi yall. Let's pretend this is not ackward.


*scareme, that is hysterical!! What did the Doctor's office say? I'm so curious. I've had that happen to me recently, not obgyn but getting my back checked for work. I get in quickly and then sit in a room for 3 hours. Crazy. If I ask there are emergencies (which I get). I can totally see being left there and forgotten. So funny!!*


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Ugh, I was happily distracted by scareme's post. So funny!! I have a major bday coming up . I usually do nothing for bdays but this one I feel like I should. My last birthday friends from work found out and that was fun. Question. What do you do for your own major birthday? Should I plan it myself? Wait and hope someone else remembers? I'm not even sure how I feel about it. I just think that if I ignore it like I usually do I'll regret it. I'm wondering if I should remind family and friends and ask them to celebrate it with me.


----------



## Hairazor

When is it ^? We can drench you with Birthday wishes here in the Haunt (you notice I didn't ask which one)


----------



## stick

Hairazor she will be turning 21.


----------



## Hairazor

On yeah, that is an important one ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think the idea of a “major” birthday was created by card companies:googly: I don’t pay much attention to my own birthday and I don’t bother to remind anyone about it because the people who are most important to me (Spooky1 and my immediate family) always remember anyway. We haven’t done gifts in years, instead opting for something that let’s us spend time together, because you get to a point where you come to appreciate that time together means a whole lot more than having things.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

stick said:


> Hairazor she will be turning 21.


Again ... ?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hairazor said:


> When is it ^? We can drench you with Birthday wishes here in the Haunt (you notice I didn't ask which one)


I'm not to proud to say it's on Tuesday, October 13th and I would love that! I was actually born on Friday the 13th, midnight. I normally wouldn't be so weirded out by a birthday but it's big one and I am. Love the 21 references but I think I'd rather be 35, lol. I don't have family other than my brother, and I haven't mentioned it other than here. This year falls on a scheduled day off from work and I'm still debating picking up. I don't have plans but I'd like to have dinner out so I'm thinking of asking a friend. I don't know. I feel silly about this but I think it's important to me.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I had a return patient today or rather yesterday. She fell and I was so sad to see her back. She's the one who gave me the orchid I bragged about some time ago. With covid19 and the huge turn around I almost didn't remember her. This happens often, return patients, but I was hoping never to see her again. Such a lovely person.


----------



## Goblin

Got some great Halloween stuff today! Halloweentown 1& 2 on a dvd and the movie Zombie Night! 
Got a LED spinning ghost light and my favorite.....a skeleton wearing a red bandana sitting on a 
tombstone holding a banjo! When you push the button he plays Dixie on the Banjo! Cost 14.99 
and was the last one they had!

Hi Kids! Did you miss me?

Gotta run......watch out for the glitter mines!


----------



## Hairazor

Of course we missed you and worried ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who is this new Goblin guy?:Googly:


----------



## scareme

PrettyGhoul, As to getting forgotten at the Dr's, The housekeeper called the head nurse and gave me the phone. The nurse kept saying how sorry she was and how busy they were, blah blah blah. She asked it I wanted her to come back and appoligise in person but wasn't about to wait for her. I just wanted out of there. I called them the next day and told them where they could send my chart, I was switching Dr.s. 

I think your idea about mentioning to people would be a good idea. The fact that you ae thinking about it shows you would like to share your day with someone. As far as going to work, I have worked with a lot of people who tke off on their birthdays. I prefer to work. That way I'm spending the day with people I know. Usually someone does a cake and people are wishing you Happy Birthday, and maybe a card or two. We go out for lunch on someone's bday. It just makes the day seem more special. And for everyone's bday, the birthday boy/girl got soaked with water. We'd fill syringes, the big ones, like turkey basters with water and just soak the bday person. It sucked that my birthday was in Feb. It was a cold walk out to the car. One time when a co-worker turned 50 we made her a sunday. Nice, right? First, we used duct tape and taped her to a chair, Then we poured chocolate, strawberry, marshmallow and caramel syrup all over her. Then we added a couple of cans of whipped cream, couple cans of nuts, and topped with a couple jars of maraschino cherries. Luckily we worked in a hospital because she was able to go to surgery and shower and put some clean scrubs on. I always loved when we made Katie a sunday for her birthday. By the way Prettyghoul, how do you feel about sundays? 
Welcome back Gobby, missed you.


----------



## Goblin

Hello everyone 
Sorry I don't get back as often as I would like. Sometimes I don't feel
all that good. There are times I plan to, but I just forget! My memory
doesn't work as good as it use to. Sometimes I remember to wear my 
mask somtimes I forget. All I can say is you'll see me when you see me!

I went to Myrtle Beach September 11-20th. Had a great time. Wasn't 
as bad as hey made out. Resterants closed off ever other table so there
was a table between each family. Buffets had to wear masks and gloves!
Motel required masks in the lobby. Bought me some long sleeved beach 
shirts for winter. Couldn't find the Halloween store though.  People 
were apparently feeding the seagulls. They'd gather around people in 
groups. I was walking on the bech and turned to find one following me.
Do miss my ocean view though. Did have heavy rains some from a
hurricane in the gulf.

Getting ready for Halloween. Rain spoiled it last year. Not that it matters....
we haven't had any trick-or-treaters in almost twenty years. All the kids grew
up!


----------



## RoxyBlue

A fellow local haunter is stopping by this afternoon to pick up what I believe are the last of our older store-bought tombstones. We’re happy that they’re going to a good home - they’re still in great shape and should be good for a few more years of display.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Everybody (including me) forgets my birthday. Except Roxy for some reason she always remembers. 
Finally cooled off enough that I could spend time in the garage cleaning out my Halloween stuff. So far Ryden is only taking half the stuff and no tombstone. I’ll have to find them a good home. I haven’t gotten To the skeletons yet so I don’t know how many he’ll take. I’m only keeping 2/3 skeletons, 3 tombstones ,3 pumpkins and my haunted tree the rest I’ll be selling.


----------



## Hairazor

Hey everbody, it's PrettyGhoul's Birthday (I hear a milestone one), so inundate her with B-day wishes!!

Screenshot_2020-09-26-15-12-14_kindlephoto-3392951


----------



## stick

Happy Birthday PrettyGhoul another trip around the sun.


----------



## DandyBrit

Have a good one PG.


----------



## spinwitch

PrettyGhoul said:


> Ugh, I was happily distracted by scareme's post. So funny!! I have a major bday coming up . I usually do nothing for bdays but this one I feel like I should. My last birthday friends from work found out and that was fun. Question. What do you do for your own major birthday? Should I plan it myself? Wait and hope someone else remembers? I'm not even sure how I feel about it. I just think that if I ignore it like I usually do I'll regret it. I'm wondering if I should remind family and friends and ask them to celebrate it with me.


Well, for my 60th I went skydiving (tandem jump). That was different (and way cool - and I got to be strapped to a cute guy, which was an extra bonus)


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Hey Y'all, My apologies if this is the wrong place to post, but has anyone bought the Animated Rising Ghost Woman? a.k.a: Tekky Toys Lady of the Grave Rising Ghost Woman Prop? If so, what did you think? TIA
And since this is the off-topic thread, I'll say something off- topic so this post is legit.  . Me & my pup, Stevie, just made a major move. Still in SC, but not in upstate. We love it & are living happily ever after.


----------



## stick

Glad that all is okay with you CreeepyCathy. 
Sorry have no information on the animated rising ghost just to keep it off topic with you.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

stick said:


> Glad that all is okay with you CreeepyCathy.
> Sorry have no information on the animated rising ghost just to keep it off topic with you.


 Thank you, Stick. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Death's Door

I am getting ready to put up my Spooky Town display. Every year, I buy a piece or figurines to add/change it up. This year, however, Lemax has bestowed upon me the nicest gesture I could ask for:

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0986/1742/products/05614_2048x.jpg?v=1585336902

Of course, after seeing it, I had to rush out to buy it. 

I am truly humbled by this. :jol:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

That is the second most awesome thing I've ever seen! *Of course *you had to get it.

Have you ever posted a pic of your Spooky Town Display? Would love to see it.


----------



## stick

You can truly say it had your name all over it Death's Door.


----------



## RoxyBlue

DD, your name is now among the ranks of the famous:jol:

One tombstone done, candy chute and a second stone still to go. We’re cutting it a little close this year.


----------



## Hairazor

Woot, woot Death'sDoor


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another spammer bites the dust - my existence here is justified :googly:


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Another spammer bites the dust - my existence here is justified :googly:


Good Job Roxy!!!!

Finally finished setting up Spooky Town on Saturday. Haven't taken any pictures yet. I'm still trying to finish up my loose ends of Halloween projects.

Crazy morning! I stepped out onto my porch to go for walk/jog at 5:30 a.m. and a racoon was on my porch. It ran right passed me. Got to the end of my block to cross the street and I smelled something bad. Almost ran into a skunk. We startled each other and the tail was up and ready. I quickly got around him. Finally made it to the park and I heard an owl in the tree. I haven't heard an owl in years around my area. I mean - we live near a creek and it is prime for critters. I think nature has taken over my neighborhood.


----------



## graveyardmaster

RoxyBlue said:


> Another spammer bites the dust - my existence here is justified :googly:


Am still here RoxyBlue:


----------



## RoxyBlue

graveyardmaster said:


> Am still here RoxyBlue:


What, wait, then who DID I ban?!? :googly:

Tackling a home project I haven't done before, which is to replace a leaking gasket on a toilet tank. I'm proud to say that so far I've managed not to crack the tank during the removal. However, as is typical of home projects, starting one gives you an opportunity to expand the time it takes to complete it when you decide you need to do a related one - in this case, painting the beadboard behind where the tank was. Good thing we live in a house with 2.5 bathrooms:jol:


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> A fellow local haunter is stopping by this afternoon to pick up what I believe are the last of our older store-bought tombstones. We're happy that they're going to a good home - they're still in great shape and should be good for a few more years of display.





CrazedHaunter said:


> Everybody (including me) forgets my birthday. Except Roxy for some reason she always remembers.
> Finally cooled off enough that I could spend time in the garage cleaning out my Halloween stuff. So far Ryden is only taking half the stuff and no tombstone. I'll have to find them a good home. I haven't gotten To the skeletons yet so I don't know how many he'll take. I'm only keeping 2/3 skeletons, 3 tombstones ,3 pumpkins and my haunted tree the rest I'll be selling.


It seems like a lot of us old-timers are scaling back on our haunts. I'm getting rid of a lot of things, and you still can't get another thing in our storage unit. I had a young lady come and spend a lot of money. I ended up giving her as much as she bought. She kept saying she couldn't believe I was giving her so much and I told her, you are at the beginning of your haunting life, I'm slowing down. If you stay in the haunting community you'll see a lot of people will share just to know someone who really appreciates it gets to use it. I remember when I first joined I couldn't imagine a time I would ever cut back. I was always going to add more, more, more. I guess that's how I ended up with a storage unit full of props.



Death's Door said:


> I am getting ready to put up my Spooky Town display. Every year, I buy a piece or figurines to add/change it up. This year, however, Lemax has bestowed upon me the nicest gesture I could ask for:
> 
> https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0986/1742/products/05614_2048x.jpg?v=1585336902
> 
> Of course, after seeing it, I had to rush out to buy it.
> 
> I am truly humbled by this. :jol:


Wow! I know someone famous.


----------



## Headless

Belated Happy Birthday PG!

We're expecting pretty crappy weather this week. Not that it makes much difference because I'm not decorating even though all the props will be home this year with no fundraiser (thanks Covid). It just feels a bit surreal knowing we aren't doing anything this year. I think I'll have to make an effort to do something on Saturday night to take my mind off what could have been!

Good to see Goblin lurking in the hallway. I've missed the glitter!


----------



## Goblin

Headless said:


> Good to see Goblin lurking in the hallway. I've missed the glitter!


(Pulls cord) Here's your glitter, Headless! :jol::devil:


----------



## Goblin

I made it! The big 7-0!
There was times I didn't think I would make it!

I'm in such a good mood all I can say is............

Glitter for everyone! :jol:::devil::


----------



## Spooky1

Happy 70th Goblin!
Belated Happy Birthday, PG!
I’ve been really bad an not been on the forum for 3 weeks.
Hope everyone is doing well with their Halloween preparations.
I just looked at the NOAA hurricane sight and now I’m wondering if the remains of tropical storm/hurricane Zeta might not be visiting us for Halloween. Need to keep an eye out for where she’s going.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin, you rascal, you! Happy birthday!

Also wondering if we’re going to be getting the remnants of the current tropical storm this week. The projected pathway has it heading towards Maryland on Halloween. Good thing we have a lot of props that can withstand rain:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Hey Goblin:

b-day


----------



## Spooky1

Current Zeta forecast is it should pass through on Friday, so we have our fingers crossed for Halloween being dry.


----------



## stick

Happy Birthday Goblin congrats on making it to 70.

Roxy and Spooky1 lets hope storm Zeta moves fast and it gone on Friday evening. As of now coming straight for me but still to early to say for sure.


----------



## goneferal

Happy Birthday Goblin!


----------



## goneferal

So this is the first year in over 3 that I'm really excited to set up. I hope we get a couple TOTs as we aren't very busy anyway, so no threats of crowds. The local favorite neighborhood that gets from 10 to 20 thousand isn't handing out candy this year. It could be a total bust, or a surprise for us.


----------



## Death's Door

Got my eyes on the weather too. Thursday and Friday will have rain in the 100-80% bracket. It looks like Saturday is going to be a nice day for our area. Finger and toes crossed - anything can happen with hurricanes. It would be nice to see the full blue moon on Halloween night. I'm putting in my request for this right now. :jol:

Worked on the candy chute yesterday. It's attached to the railing. All I have to do is decorate it with webs and spiders. I already started bring boxes up from the basement. 

I'm still mulling over decorations for the porch. Hubby and I will be hanging out there with the bags of candy in a cauldron to put down the chute. Work in progress. 

Also made chocolate covered pretzels with orange/black sprinkles and deviled eggs for the Ladies Aux. meeting tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We need to put some finishing touches on our candy chute, probably something simple like attaching a foam skull and draping everything with creep cloth.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Well Ryden finally got his Halloween Decorations. His dad picked it up yesterday and surprised him with it. His mom called to say he is in Halloween overload now. And he didn’t have to wait for me to die to get it. Lol. Now my spooky town he’ll have to wait for but maybe not as long as he thinks. I’m kind of excited about starting all over. I wanted to redo some of my old props anyway this just gives me the reason to do it. 
In other news the house 4 doors down from me has been making it on the news lately. Even got mentioned on the Talk. Sharon Osborne even said she might come out and see it. They’ve had the fire dept called on them several times because their Pirate of the Caribbean Display the fire and fog looked too real. It’s 4 houses down and I haven’t seen it yet. Maybe tonight.


----------



## Spooky1

I forgot the joy of using hot glue. As the Beatles said .....“I’ve Got blisters on my fingers “


----------



## Goblin

As of October 19th, Apple Tv has got the exclusive rights to It's the Great 
Pumpkin, Charlie Brown! We won't see it on regular tv anymore.....You can
subscribe to Apple to see it now! You will see it free thie first time, then it
will be 4.99 from then on Glad I bought a copy 0n dvd sometime back......
along with Garfield's Halloween Adventure!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

As I've said I have Halloween off for the first time in 3 years and then covid-19, grrr. My hoa sent us a notice saying we had to stay in the driveway between 6- 9 if we wanted to hand out candy. I sent back this. Am I out of line?

To whom it may concern,

I have some objections about this. I like the idea of individual goodie bags. We have always done this because we wanted neighbors to know where the candy came from. I understand you are trying to keep everyone safe from Covid-19 but I think kids in costume will be fine. Just speaking as a person in the medical profession and we've had many conversations about this. It's a Halloween weekend keeping distance and masks will be fine. I am not wild about sitting around in my driveway or yard for hours getting eaten alive by mosquitos In all past years we have had teenagers trick or treating later than say a five year old or grade schoolers. I am fine with this and keep my lights on. In my opinion they are still kids and especially on a weekend I want them to have fun so I do have objection to the hours stated..

Thank you,

Barbara M


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our HOA has in the past sent out letters stating ToT hours (6-9 being typical). I don’t know how enforceable that actually is, but most folks in our area tend to abide by them, particularly those with younger children. We get the bulk of ToTs between 7 and 8-8:30 regardless. Anyone showing up after 9 tends to be an older teen. That’s also when we want to start tearing down (we set up and take down on the same day, and it takes us a couple hours to tear down), so personally, I’d rather we didn’t have late visitors, not that we send any away without candy if they do appear.

I expect the suggestion about being in the driveway to hand out candy is to help prevent the practice of crowding inherent with a group of kids going to the front door. We won’t be allowing access to our front porch this year for that reason. We’ll be setting up a candy chute near the top of the driveway. And who knows? Kids may enjoy that so much that we adopt it as our new way of delivering candy to bags:jol:

We don’t have mosquitos in October up here, so being outside isn’t an issue for us. We usually spend most of the night out in the yard anyway because we enjoy talking with our visitors. This year it’s going to be much colder than usual, so we’ll have to forego the usual costumes in favor of spookily-accesorized warmer clothing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yesterday Spooky1 installed the lineup of crows we put along the gutter above our front porch as part of our Halloween decorating. This morning the real crows were in the tree in front of our house loudly expressing their objections to these annual “intruders”:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Been raining. Hope I can get the decorating done this year, missed out last year because of rain. 
Didn't get to set up my dragon I got the year before, maybe this year. Hard enough for me to 
get it all done without it raining!


----------



## goneferal

I always hang out in the driveway for TOT as our display isn't set up for a walk up to our door. That and my dog goes bananas whenever the doorbell rings. This year it will help to keep a bottleneck from happening.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The snow has melted and the temps are going up!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Real pumpkins carved - check
Props pulled out of the crawlspace - check
Assemble skeleton horse and dragon- check
Set up graveyard fence - check

Still to do - pull out tea lights and check batteries, set up crank ghost, finish candy chute, assemble rising phantom and reaper, put demon on roof

How much time do we have?:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> How much time do we have?:googly:


Not enough.


----------



## Dreadmakr

There is never enough time.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Seriously one of the best Halloweens ever!! I emailed back the hoa lady and thanked her for the suggestions and then just did it. I decorated my driveway bitching all the way and then stood back and loved it! I had more tots then ever before tonight and really surprising...the best time. I still don't want this mask thing to go on forever but this worked out better than my wildest dreams.

My brother took pictures so hopefully they'll turn out and I'll post. I'm really proud of how I placed all my bluckies.

How was everyone else's Halloween? So excited to know!!!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Perfect weather! Low turnout, but the ones that came were awesome “Halloweenies.”


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know it’s the day after Halloween when you find random bruises and have no idea how you got them; you discover muscles you didn’t know you had and every one of them hurts; and when you get up after sitting down for a while, you walk about 20 steps before you manage to get completely upright:jol::googly:


----------



## Spooky1

My Fitbit reminded me of why I’m glad Halloween only comes once a year..... 26,149 steps and 92 flights of stairs. The cost of setup and takedown in the same day.


----------



## Headless

Can anyone tell me why I can't get photos to appear in the forum and I can only post links?

Hope everyone had an amazing night. I stayed home because I thought if I went out and saw people out and about I would probably cry. Bring on 2021. I really missed not doing the haunted house this year.


----------



## Headless

And I hope someone fixes the countdown soon LOL - I need to know how many days to go!


----------



## Death's Door

I would like to thank my trainers Rick Flair, (big white duck with curls on top of its head) and the skunk (let's just call him Pepe) for chasing me/keeping me on my toes while I am taking my walks/jog in the morning. I would also like to give an honorable mention to Morris (orange tabby that has decided to hang out on our porch and would meow at me as I would go by him). I don't speak cat but I am sure the meows were to encourage me to do my best (or maybe he was looking for a hand out. He's pretty big for a street cat). 

I had no problems with going up & down steps, setting up, taking down, and storing some of the props in the basement. I even got to watch some TV at 10 p.m. on Halloween night before crashing. Did feel a little tired on Sunday and just took it easy putting stuff away. Will be getting back to walking/jogging tomorrow.

Saturday was an unbelievable day as far as weather goes. Got to see the blue moon. :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

We truly lucked out with the weather on Halloween. It rained the day before and the day after, and now sunny but very windy.

Headless, the link thing may have something to do with a security certificate (or lack thereof) on the web site that hosts your pictures. I’ve seen other folks here mention it as an issue, but don’t know enough about it to explain how it might work. I do see that your links use “http”, not “https”, so that may be wherein lies the problem.


----------



## bobby2003

Headless said:


> And I hope someone fixes the countdown soon LOL - I need to know how many days to go!


Hopefully it won't take until next September like it did this year.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

It’s harder to give away a coffin the you’d think.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Only on a forum such as this one can someone make a comment like that and have it considered a perfectly normal issue to muse about:googly:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

CrazedHaunter said:


> It's harder to give away a coffin the you'd think.


OK, I'll take the coffin! (in a bored voice _not_ an eager one). teehee


----------



## stick

I have a coffin so don't need two. Sorry trying to cut down.


----------



## RoxyBlue

PG and stick, you guys crack me up:jol:

Almost all the indoor Halloween decorations have been put away now. The carved pumpkins have been moved to the front flower bed where they will, in a dignified and sedate manner, slowly transform into slumpkins:jol:


----------



## Wyatt Furr

It’s harder to give away a coffin the you’d think.

Do you deliver to Las Vegas? One cannot have too many coffins...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha!:jol:

Gorgeous fall(ish) weather the past few days, although more like spring today. Love being able to have the windows open in November to air out the house.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Wyatt Furr no Immediate plans to go Vegas but if I still have it next time I visit my friends Dad I’ll bring it. Should be fun driving down the 10 freeway with it in the back of my truck.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Make sure there’s a hand hanging out of it. That will entertain the other drivers on the road:googly:


----------



## scareme

I had to laugh. I turn the page and see, It's harder to give away a coffin than you think. Ha Ha! As Roxy said, you can tell it's a Halloween form, And like stick said, if you already have one, you don't need two. We've got one, there is no place to store a second. 
As for Halloween. It's one for the books. I fell and got a compression fracture in my back. That sounds better than I broke my back. Hey! I just came up with a joke. How did you break your back? One of the kids must have stepped on a crack. lol So I'm only able to get out of bed for 10 minutes, then I have to lay down for a couple of hours. I made for decorating the indoor take a long time. So I had to rely on Rick to do the outside. He bought a couple of blowup ballons for the yard. He made up the candy bags and put them on the table out front for the kids to grab their own. He sat out there to discourage taking too many. So We had a Halloween I wouldn't want to repeat. But I'm glad Rick was there to come through in a pinch.


----------



## Hairazor

That ^ makes Rick a keeper. Heal soon


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Scareme, sorry to hear about your back. Hope you mend soon.
Roxy when I got the coffin yrs ago I was at work . I work for the county so I used a county pickup to pick it up. I got a lot of stares driving around all day with it in the back. When I sold my house 7 yrs ago I was getting ready for Halloween I had the coffin on top of my popup trailer. Wonder what the people who came to look at the house thought.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, you are just one misadventure after another. Take care of yourself, girl, and props to Rick for making sure there was a Halloween even if it wasn’t quite what you had in mind:jol:

CH, I’ll bet people still tell the story of the time they saw a county dude driving around with a coffin:googly:


----------



## Dreadmakr

I know from experience that a broken back is not fun.
Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

CrazedHaunter said:


> Wyatt Furr no Immediate plans to go Vegas but if I still have it next time I visit my friends Dad I'll bring it. Should be fun driving down the 10 freeway with it in the back of my truck.


Thanks ! I once drove my small pickup across town at night with a coffin and a shovel in it. At the time, I lived in the hills that had not been fully developed yet. Pretty sure everyone thought I was burying a body....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cleaning windows is so tedious.


----------



## Hairazor

^ My Sweetie says if you don't clean windows for long enough they will become so dirty you won't need curtains, so there is that thought


----------



## Hairazor

I may have closed my beauty shop and retired but I still want to keep up my license. It will be due soon and I needed 2 more Con Ed hours so I went online. The first test asked 5 questions and 2 of them were never covered on the material presented but I aced it anyway. Then 2/3 way through the course the video I needed to watch would not play. After a call to the school it finally got fixed. The last test had 5 questions and I'll be danged, one of the questions had to do with one of the 2 questions not covered before, aced it anyway (50 + years in the business will do that for you). Got the completion certificate in my hot little hands.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Hairazor said:


> Got the completion certificate in my hot little hands.


That's awesome! I'd love for you to do my hair someday ... I'll send it to you.

:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

^ Definitely tempting, would I have to send it back?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, you two! Congrats on the certificate, Hairazor, and on being such a smart cookie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

YouTube is down worldwide. Never seen that happen before.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I'm going to quit smoking cigs, I know it'll be hard but it's ruining my health and I hate how I always go back to smoking. Wish me luck!!  I need it.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Luck


----------



## Hairazor

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, you two! Congrats on the certificate, Hairazor, and on being such a smart cookie.


Actually it was all common sense (and like I said 50+ years of experience)


----------



## Death's Door

Haven't been here for a while - still putting the house in order. At least the Halloween decorations are in the basement - they still need to be packed away in their respective places. House is straightened up but will do a 

Hairazor - Congrats on your updated CE Certificate! 
Scareme - What are we going to do with you!:googly:
Bunch - Good luck with giving up the cigs. I have given up cigars when I started walking/jogging. I always had one with my vino before dinner. Now I just have vino. You can do it!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Good luck BunchOfHocusPocus!


----------



## scareme

You can do it BunchOfHocusPocus. And you'll have the jump on everyone that waits until Jan to quit. 

Congrats Hairazor, It's always good to get that out of the way. My screen got all jumpy there for a few minutes. I need to take this laptop in. So I'm reading about Dr. Maniaco sending Hairazor his hair and she and Roxy are using it to clean windows and no one wants it now. Maybe Haunti can use it. 

People wondering about a coffin going down the street made me think of another, I wonder what the neighbors thought story. I think the setup is as long as the story. We used to do a gift exchange here on Hauntforum. I forget what it was called, and it was a lot of work for the people who set it up. I thank them because it was always fun. The year Trick R Treat came out I loved and still love that movie. I made several Sams for friends and myself. The guy I got lived up in Witcha, KS, which is only two hours north and we would pass through there quite often. So I decided to make an extra Sam for him. We tried a couple of times to make a connection and kept missing. I told him I was coming through town and if he wasn't home I'd leave his gift by the back door. When I got to town there was no one home so I decided to check with the neighbors and make sure it was his house. I carried Sam to the neighbor with me, but the neighbor wasn't home. So I carried Sam on hip, carrying a bag of a few other things I had gotten for my victim. back to the car because this hauling around crap is for the birds. I went to the neighbor across the street and the guy said that was his house. I had to ask the guy for some paper cause I'd forgotten to bring any and I wanted to leave the victim a note. That's one of those things that wasn't in the bag. I thanked the guy, crossed to pick up Sam from the back seat of my car. See, even without grandkids, I'm learning the safety and law rules. I carry Sam up to the back porch. There is a carport, I was glad in case the weather decided to rain. I walked down the drive, waved good-bye, and thank you to the neighbors. Now I had only made it a few blocks, see how fast I could think. when an idea struck me. The neighbors didn't see me carrying Sam on my hip. They saw me carrying a toddler on my hip. I took it to a house where no one was home. I had asked for paper for a note that probably read, I've had him the first two years but I can't do it anymore. It's your turn. I'll get ahold of you when I get settled. By the way, I called him Sam. No, that's not what I wrote. But it's probably what the neighbors thought when they say me abandon a toddler at a house where no one was home. I'll never know what became of the neighbors if anything. But the guy I left Sam for said he'd been at work and he was tired and just wanted to go to bed. He turned into his driveway and up to the carport and there was a little kid by the door. He got out and started saying, Who are you, before figuring out it was a doll. He called to say thank you and we had a laugh. He said he was tired, but after pulling up to his house and seeing a kid, he was wide awake now. I told him if the neighbors' act funny don't be surprised. They probably didn't like him after that. To think he would be shallow enough to have a kid with a woman who would abandon the kid. They wouldn't want to be friends with someone like him after all.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Shaking up neighborhoods where ever you go


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, you tell the best stories:jol:

Today I finally got around to clearing files off a laptop I bought in (I believe) 2003 - yep, good old Windows XP version. It’s defragging now, then it will be taken to a recycling center. Kinda sad to see it go - it’s an antique by today’s standards and, at 10 pounds, hefty compared to current laptops, but it was a dependable workhorse. I created a lot of music for theater projects on that baby, so there are many good memories associated with it.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Warning. Work related vent post. We're getting more and more positive covid -19 results from patients/residents and employees. The last two weeks have been shocking. Just one or two since last January and now at least 3 employees every time we test (every week) and more and more patients. Any time a person is sent to the hospital and comes back, it seems 4 more people get sick. My hall has been completely converted into an isolation unit and I'm struggling with the risks of working there. I did twice last week and tonight but it's so completely disorganized and the rules change so frequently; it's set up to fail. Not to mention no support, other employees are fearful and won't help. Tonight I caught a doctor without ppe (oops) she donned and then later I caught her taking off her ppe in the clean room (um rooms are CLEARLY MARKED). What the hell do I say in a situation like that? I told the unit manager; she looked freaked and blew it off. No one wants to tell off a doctor. Another came in for x-rays. He followed my directions for ppe but then left through the front (instead of the back) spreading covid-19 everywhere. Thanks.

So Wednesday with Eta, tornado warning around dinner time and all patients/ residents were taken out of their rooms away from windows. Problem is masks off and all were eating dinner in the corridors. Everyone was so fearful of Eta we forgot about covid 19 for a few minutes and that's all it takes. Yah! we've safe from the tornado! Crap! we're gong to die from covid-19.

It's just so surprising to me. After almost a year...now we're all catching it, now in November. I had gotten to the point where I believed by being careful and others being careful made us safe. I wonder how long it will be before I get it. I worry about it and worry about spreading it. I always test clean and almost never go out because of that fear. Ugh I want this to be over.


----------



## Hairazor

All I can say is do everything you can to stay safe ^. Too bad so many people blow the safety measures off, especially people who should know better


----------



## Death's Door

PG - I totally feel your frustration. It seems we are reminded (tv-social media-signs) and people try to do the right thing and still have a moment where they just forget. 

I just dealt with this at our Ladies Aux. meeting. I am part of the hostess committee (total of three peeps). We have a huge kitchen with two large sinks. I am the first there before the meeting to clean, set up, assist in serving, and clean up after the meeting. I constantly remind the other ladies that once they enter the kitchen to go to a sink to wash their hands before tending to the snacks. Masks and gloves should be worn at all times in the kitchen (my orders-not the president of the Ladies Aux.) All was going good and the meeting was winding down. I just sat back and watched - both ladies entered the kitchen, go right to the snacks and start adding or adjusting the area (no mask on their face-no gloves on their hands). Also, there is a gallon jug of hand sanitizer on the counter for the ladies and the committee to use.

I wear my mask from the time I enter the building until I get to my truck. I have hand sanitizer on my at all times.

I packed up and left. I don't plan on going back until I feel safe. Hell might freeze over by then but, hey, what's been happening with this year, it is what it is.

Don't get me started when it comes to going to the stores.

Believe me when I say I feel your pain. You are right in the middle of this and you probably scream in your head more than you know.

On a good note, I got my flu shot, halloween stuff is put away, and the house is cleaned.


----------



## RoxyBlue

November 17 is Homemade Bread Day, according to one web site I saw. Considering how many people took up that art once the pandemic started, I’m thinking the assignment of bread-baking to a single day of celebration is likely outmoded....

Annual flu shot - done last month. First pneumonia vaccination - done today. Halloween stuff put away - pretty much. House clean - not so much:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gorgeous sunny (and cold) day today. Might be a good time to get around to planting those daffodil and crocus bulbs we bought a couple months ago:googly:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Death's Door said:


> PG - I totally feel your frustration. It seems we are reminded (tv-social media-signs) and people try to do the right thing and still have a moment where they just forget.
> 
> I just dealt with this at our Ladies Aux. meeting. I am part of the hostess committee (total of three peeps). We have a huge kitchen with two large sinks. I am the first there before the meeting to clean, set up, assist in serving, and clean up after the meeting. I constantly remind the other ladies that once they enter the kitchen to go to a sink to wash their hands before tending to the snacks. Masks and gloves should be worn at all times in the kitchen (my orders-not the president of the Ladies Aux.) All was going good and the meeting was winding down. I just sat back and watched - both ladies entered the kitchen, go right to the snacks and start adding or adjusting the area (no mask on their face-no gloves on their hands). Also, there is a gallon jug of hand sanitizer on the counter for the ladies and the committee to use.
> 
> I wear my mask from the time I enter the building until I get to my truck. I have hand sanitizer on my at all times.


Yikes, yeah that would upset me. You didn't mention washing hands, I hope they at least did that. Very important, most important!!We're so close to a vaccine I wish people would just hold it together and use all precautions until we get there!!

I got my latest test result back yesterday. I tested Sunday. I have covid19. 
So far I have mild symptoms. I have some congestion, intermittent coughing and sneezing, aches and pains. No fever. I'm very tired and sleeping _a lot!_ I'm up for a couple of hours and then sleep for 5.The Department of Health called today. They told me if my symptoms don't get worse in the next 48 hours it's unlikely they will. Also backtracked contacts I may have had. Like I said before I rarely go out and when I do I'm very careful because I was so worried about catching it and didn't want to give it to anyone. So that's OK. As far as how I got it. I know how I got it and pretty sure who I got it from. I have been working on the covid unit. 
The nurse I was working with also tested positive and also mild symptoms so far. Another nurse as well, mild symptoms and a a nursing assistant who's in the emergency room. All on my floor, all people I know very well and have worked with for the last few years.

Two patients have been released from the unit and 3 got worse and sent to the hospital. Two of those have severe covid-19 symptoms and are not expected to make it.


----------



## DandyBrit

Sorry to hear this PG - take good care of yourself and get as much sleep as you can. We will be thinking good thoughts for you.


----------



## Hairazor

PG, will pray you have the mildest of symptoms and recover with no aftereffects. Dang the people who risk all of us with their cavalier attitudes


----------



## RoxyBlue

So sorry to hear this, PG. Also praying for an uneventful recovery for you and your co-workers. Rest up and develop strong antibodies.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Sorry to hear this PG...I am praying for you and your family for a full recovery....You can beat this PG please get plenty of much needed rest and stay positive...will chec back in from time to time for updates on your recovery ((Hugs))


----------



## Death's Door

Oh PG! So sorry to hear this. Please take care and hoping for a speedy recovery for you and your colleagues. Like everyone else said, stay positive and get rest. 

I'm sending you a dose of good vibes!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Thank you for the well wishes. I'm the same. I think enough time has passed that it's safe to say I won't get worse. I wish everyone could say that!! I do feel crappy and the fatigue is horrible but I'm lucky!! So so lucky!! One thing I know is that when I'm recovered I'm going to donate plasma. Hopefully that will help someone else.

Take care all and be safe.


----------



## Hauntiholik

So sorry PG


----------



## RoxyBlue

Re: plasma donation - good girl, PG! You have a good heart.


----------



## RoxyBlue

As was the case with many people yesterday, our Thanksgiving celebration was considerably smaller and quieter than usual - just the two of us instead of the typical 16 or so when we visit my family. We made an appropriately downsized meal consisting of roasted Cornish hens, cornbread stuffing, sweet potatoes with butter and brown sugar, jellied cranberry sauce, sautéed asparagus and mushrooms, and bourbon pumpkin pie. Tonight - leftovers!:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

^ Yum


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ That was my word too, yummy. That does sound so good! Oh and the pie. I've never tried bourbon pumpkin pie but the thought of it makes my mouth water anyway.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I couldn’t tell if adding the bourbon made a difference in the taste since I didn’t have a non-bourbon pie to compare it to. Either way, it was good:jol:


----------



## Death's Door

Hubby and I had the our usual Thanksgiving menu - 16 1/2 pound turkey (fried), garlic mashed taters, green been casserole, cranberry sauce, clam casino stuffing, corn, biscuits, sweet potato pie with homemade whipped cream. 

Yesterday before I tackled the leaves in the yard, I made turkey noodle soup for last night's dindin.

We have no leftovers left. We are thinking about getting another turkey for New Year's day to inhale!


----------



## stick

It all sound so good.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A couple days ago one of our fellow dog walkers gave us an Advent calendar made for dogs, in which a dog treat is hidden behind each “door”. We set it on a washstand out of reach and told Abby she would have to wait since Advent doesn’t start until Dec. 1. Every time we come in from a walk, Abby goes over and looks pointedly at it. I suspect she believes Advent should have started three days ago:jol:


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Every time we come in from a walk, Abby goes over and looks pointedly at it. I suspect she believes Advent should have started three days ago:jol:


Heheheh - This brings me back when Janey Dawg (our beagle) would be in the house and I would hang the stockings up on Christmas Eve. I bought her a stocking full of pigs ears (she would go crazy for these things). On Christmas day, we brought her in from outside and I started to make breakfast and realized she was quiet and no where to be found. I went to the living room and she is on the couch trying to pull the stocking down with her teeth. :googly:

I love when doggies do these things. It's all about the treats!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^One of our friends used to have a beagle that figured out on her own how to open the refrigerator door. She got hold of a large piece of raw meat one day and ate it all. The rest of the family had to come up with an alternative plan for dinner that day:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

PG, hope you are doing well and well on the road to recovery. COVID is getting worse everywhere. Hope everyone can stay safe!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

While we were in Florida last month, we held back while an older couple passed us on the beach. Someone who noticed complimented us and said "Nice social distancing!"

I said "It helps that we hate people."

I never saw a mouth hang that far open for so long ...


----------



## Hairazor

Oh Dr.M you are a pill


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Doc, you always know the right thing to say:googly:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ That made me laugh; did you really say that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cold and a bit windy today, perfect for staying in (other than the obligatory dog walks) and putting up the Christmas tree. We have quite an eclectic group of ornaments, including Jack Skellington as the tree topper, Corpse Bride figures, Betty Boop and Bettie Page, Felix the Cat, Space Ghost, skeleton, skull, nutcracker figures, bat, reindeer, Santa, birds, etc.


----------



## Spooky1

Doc, maybe the quote should be, “and the anti-social shall inherit the earth”


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Yes PG, I said that. I often sacrifice good taste and manners for humor. That would explain my empty Contact List ...


----------



## Death's Door

Awesome reply Doc!!
Roxy - sounds like you have a cool mix or ornaments.

We have a mixed bag of ornaments too. Sugar skulls, Rudolph and the clan, Nightmare Before Christmas, woodland, glass icicles (various sizes and shapes), and antique glass balls. 

We brought our tree home and it is on the porch. We will be bring it in the house this week for decorating. I was at Walmart and saw an owl (about five inches tall). I am positioning it on one of the branches inside the tree in commemorative of Rockefeller the rescued owl. I'm not telling hubby. I want to see if he finds it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today must be a big mailing day for the post office. We went to mail some small packages after the lunch hour, figuring there wouldn’t be many people there. We figured wrong - there was a line of folks. On the plus side, people were patient and pleasant AND masked up properly.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got a big pot of 15 bean soup simmering on the stove and a loaf of sourdough bread in the proofer. It’s a good day to cook:jol:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I can't even NAME 15 beans ... not even if add jelly beans, and Mr. Bean!

Sounds delicious. When's dinner?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ I looked it up. I was curious about the soup and also wondered how many different beans I cook and eat on a regular basis. I use and eat many of the beans. Also many of the peas and lentils mentioned. I didn't realize peas and lentils were beans. Now I know.

I went back to work on the 27th of November. Straight back into the COVID unit. It was surreal. When I returned I recognized no one. All nurses and CNAs were agency. Everyone was out with COVID. After I calmed down, I found out most, like me, were mild symptoms. A few in the hospital with respiratory symptoms. One nurse had a stroke and is unlikely to recover. Not sure if that is COVID related or not but he was under 40 and didn't drink or smoke, vegan, worked out. We weren't close but I like him a lot. He was so decent to me when I first started. Also he started as a CNA then a nurse. That's the norm now. Most nursing and medical schools demand applicants be licensed as a CNA before they accept you. Sorry babbling but he's hard to think about. Such a good nurse and just a really decent human being! 

The company's worried (because COVID causes strokes) if he's positive. I haven't heard.

I was terrified my first day back in the unit. I almost walked out. After that it was just normal.

I'm behind in my holiday cooking. I saved my pumpkin seeds. First I was just busy with work and then covid. Tonight I air fried them in the toaster oven and holy cow they came out so good. Just 15 minutes and perfect seeds, in the toaster oven! Amazing!


----------



## Death's Door

Hey PG - glad to hear from you. I am very sorry to hear about your colleague having a stroke. IMO with COVID and the complications that it can cause are really just scratching the surface right now - no telling what the long term damage it can cause - it's only been a year so far and we are still surprised by it.

Last night I finished carving up the pumpkins and cleaning the seeds for roasting tonight. I did roast the pie pumpkins last night and will also be making pumpkin bread. 

I haven't worked on my cookies yet either. I also make cookies for my brother and his family. I am going to call them to find out if they would to receive them. I don't know if I am overthinking this but I don't want to make them and they won't accept them. I know my SIL is very paranoid (for all the right reasons) and I don't want them to feel uncomfortable. Yes, I could keep them but I have been sooo good with working out that I don't care to have them around. I haven't eaten the caramel apples I bought around Halloween (totally forgot about them). I make the sugar-free chocolate chips for hubby. I also found a recipe for sugar-free cookie cut outs that I want to try this year. 

Am I blowing this cooking making out of proportion?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to hear you’re back on your feet, PG, and sorry that you’re having to deal with the continued stress this pandemic has brought to so many in the medical profession.

DD, I don’t think you’re overthinking the cookie thing. People have different comfort levels when it comes to potential exposure. One of my brothers sent me homemade cookies a few months back and told me he’d been careful to use a spatula to remove them from the cookie sheet after cooling and transfer them directly to ziplock bags without touching them directly. Personally, I wasn’t worried anyway because I know he’s been careful to minimize risk and the cookies had to travel for a few days, but it was thoughtful of him to err on the side of caution.


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx Roxy - I totally agree with the comfort level and I am careful when it comes to washing hands and surfaces. I was going to call them last night and got a text as soon as I walked in the door from my SIL that my brother was involved in an accident and the truck that he just bought 3 months ago has a lot of damage. It seems the driver of a landscaping company was speeding and clipped a car which was stopped at a red light and went right into the lane my brother was in and hit him. My brother's truck landed into the Dunkin Donuts sign on the corner. He is ok and so is everyone else involved. I told them I will call them tonight. Last night they were dealing with reports and insurance companies.  

I don't know about the rest of you but driving has just been crazy and I have been seeing a lot more accidents on the road.


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG I am glad you are able to go back to work even though it must have been a bit daunting at first. Hope people realize they need to be more more more cautious. So sorry to hear about the nurse, when will this all end!!


Death'sD glad your brother and all others are Ok but dang!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

DD, we’re seeing the same increase in crazy driving down here, particularly with speeding and blowing through stop signs. As pedestrians, we’ve had a couple of near misses while walking the dog, once when a driver was racing to make a left turn before the light changed (just as we were stepping into the intersection) and another when a guy driving a truck locked up his brakes as he blew through a four-way stop (just as we cleared the intersection).


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Death's Door said:


> Thanx Roxy - I totally agree with the comfort level and I am careful when it comes to washing hands and surfaces. I was going to call them last night and got a text as soon as I walked in the door from my SIL that my brother was involved in an accident and the truck that he just bought 3 months ago has a lot of damage. It seems the driver of a landscaping company was speeding and clipped a car which was stopped at a red light and went right into the lane my brother was in and hit him. My brother's truck landed into the Dunkin Donuts sign on the corner. He is ok and so is everyone else involved. I told them I will call them tonight. Last night they were dealing with reports and insurance companies.
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you but driving has just been crazy and I have been seeing a lot more accidents on the road.


Death's Door, that is so crazy. I'm very glad to read your brother and everyone else is OK!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I stopped by a Dollar Tree Store tonight before the grocery store and ended up staying there for an hour because of the Christmas stuff. I found some really cool little things. Silver and gold glitter tealight candles which I _love_ and bought the last six packs! And these tiny Christmas led projector lights. They had two scenes: one is winter wonderland farm house and the other (my favorite) is Santa flying across the moon with his reindeer. I have that one in the kitchen beaming across the ceiling. The other one I have beaming up in a bathroom, lol. I did try to put them outside focused across the garage door, but to small. They are big enough to project against the wall of the house leading up to the front door. They just make me happy. I think I'm going to go back tomorrow and pick up some more (if any left) to bring to work for patients rooms. They are like Christmas nightlights, so cool and only a buck! I'm kicking myself for not buying more but I wasn't really sure what they were and didn't believe I could buy a led projector light for only a dollar. I hope there's some left.

I picked up other cheap Christmas stuff, flashing light necklaces, glitter stockings that say "the elves made me do it" and stuffed elves that I may hang outside.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Storm blew in out of nowhere last night. Heavy winds and sideways rain. Blew some small trees down in the back ... which saves me the trouble of doing it myself come spring, so good news there! But I have a Grinch in my front yard that I repurposed one of my Halloween mannequins for. He now looks like a big green cat that got thrown in a pool. _(Not that I know what that looks like ... yeah, I saw it in a book ... that's the ticket!)_


----------



## Death's Door

Hey PG - Sounds like you did great. I will have to check out the led project lights. I did hit a few of the dollar stores in my area a week ago and they were pretty ransacked. I always check the Dollar stores before I venture out to other stores. Sometimes they have the same things for the cheaper price. 

Dr. M - That's your story and your sticking to it. We are getting the rain today and major storm on Wednesday. Hoping it is not as bad as they are predicting. 

My brother is doing ok after the accident. After the adrenaline rush, he did have 2 sprained fingers but overall he is ok. 

Finished the Christmas tree and cards - only thing left is the cookies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doc, I think your storm is coming our way on Wednesday - current prediction is for a few inches of snow, up to 8 inches possibly. The pre-storm toilet paper/milk/bread buyers will be out in droves at the grocery stores tomorrow.


----------



## Goblin

Today (December 14th) makes it 4 years since I had the stroke! Still going strong!


----------



## stick

Great to here you are still above ground Goblin.


----------



## Hairazor

Keep on keeping on Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

You go, Goblin!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Merry Christmas Goblin!! I am so happy to hear you are doing well!!*


----------



## RoxyBlue

We ended up with about three inches of snow, although it was packed down (and crunchy) by morning due to rain coming through late in the day. Abby loves snow, but her enthusiasm makes walking her on icy sidewalks an exercise in concentration and baby steps (for us, not her):jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I miss snow. You know when I first moved to Sarasota, about 20 years ago, it would still get cold this time of year...I mean 20s and 30s. It would get cold enough to fill the heating oil tank once a year and on top of that we would use electric heaters to keep warm. I haven't had the tank replenished in at least over ten years and then a couple of years ago we got electric heating which we never have to use. It would even snow every now and then. I would scramble to protect the fruit trees and some of the more sensitive outdoor plants. Then the citrus trees all got some disease and they are gone and it never goes below maybe 57 not for at least a decade. No snow ever. I miss the way it was. Climate change I guess.

I went back to the dollar tree store and bought all the rest of the stuffed elves. I am elf centric this year. I just love them! I have a bunch peaking out of trees, my mail box, the edge of the property for walker byers to see and the majority I brought to work and placed around nurses stations, administration offices and resident rooms. I am just so amused by them, I don't know why; they are just so cute and make me happy. I'm hoping they make others happy too. I also bought a few more of the led projector lights and placed them in some resident's rooms for nightlights (depending on if they are Christian or not of course). All of my patients right now have some form of dementia and when I turn the lights on it makes them smile. The first time I saw that was when I went back and bought some more. It was a woman who never smiles and had bit her therapist a few hours before. She just beamed after I put her to bed and she looked up and saw Santa and his reindeer.

I purchased this 7' foot angel from Home Depot and I put it up tonight. It reminds me of my parents. My parents loved angels and so now I have a small herd of angels on my lawn. lol. Normally I put them on the roof but truth is the new one is huge and heavy and the others are pretty big too and I didn't feel like falling off the roof I put the smaller older angels behind the new giant angel. I think it looks nice. Not as nice as on the roof but again I don't feel like falling off.


----------



## RoxyBlue

PG, you are a light shining into people’s darkness.


----------



## Hairazor

Your heart is showing PrettyG, when I end up in a care home I want you to care for me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Heads up to anyone buying wild bird seed mixes - check the ingredient list on the bag. Spooky1 ordered a bag of Wagner’s Greatest Variety and found out after it arrived that the last ingredient listed was raisins. This isn’t necessarily a problem for birds - some species like them and they should be softened before offering them to birds - but it is a HUGE problem for dogs. Ingesting raisins can lead to acute kidney failure in dogs. What particularly annoyed me was the two written descriptions of the seed mix did not mention raisins. There was a small picture of the back of the bag which showed the ingredients, but pretty easy to overlook when you assume a write-up has the details.

Anyway, we will now be picking the raisins out of the mix before putting it in the feeder since we can’t trust the birds not to knock some of it onto the ground where Abby can reach it.


----------



## Spooky1

PG, that was a nice thing to do for your patients. Nice to brighten their day.

Goblin, good to hear you’re doing well.


----------



## Death's Door

Checking in on the Hauntforum!

Goblin - glad to hear you are doing well - good job!

PG - You are a special angel!

Roxy - I'm surprised by the raisins - I thought bird seed was just what it was on the package - seed - whoda thunk?

Finishing up with the Christmas menu. Just have to pick up milk. Kinda did something different this year. I usually get a no-sugar added cheesecake because of hubby. This year, while at the supermarket, I picked up the cheesecake and also a lemon merigue pie for me - Why not?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I hear you DD ... It was a LONG time before I realized that I'm an adult, and I can have those "special treats" that I only got on rare occasions as a child. Root Beer ... ? Any time I want. Licorice ... ? Not everyone's favorite, but I don't have to ask or share, so who cares? Lemon Meringue Pie ... ? Go for it! Now, where did I put those Mounds bars?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, sometimes you just have to get something for yourself, like pickled okra:jol:


----------



## stick

Oh boy, love me some Hot Pickled Okra.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ That made me laugh! I have never had hot pickled okra so I'll have to take your word for it. But I know what you mean. I've had it in my head for a long time I could only have certain things for special occasions. Like you it's only been recently that I realized I'm an adult. I work my ass off for my money and I can buy anything (within my budget). I can certainly afford a mallo bar if I feel like it (I love those things),

I went to the women's exchange today after dropping off some bills at the post office (it's my day off and running errands). I used to volunteer there when I was working at the Health Department. They support the arts in Sarasota. Anyway it's a treasure trove of donated stuff from wealthy people, estate sales, and consignment. I was Christmas shopping but had nothing specific in mind. They have a new men's department so I started there and tucked in the corner I found a gorgeous, hand made, wood gentleman's butler vanity tray. It has a built in mirror and trays for rings, a watch, change and wallet. I bought it for my brother because his real gift is going to be late. Then I looked up and saw these beautiful wood, intricately cut Chinese boxes. The biggest one was warped and both are damaged but omg so beautiful! I bought them both...for me. I found them within seconds of walking into the store and then brought them up to the cashier to hold while I shopped (for you know actual gifts). That did not work out. I also bought a Carnival Imperial green glass pitcher and a glass nativity set, also for me. OK then a couple of stocking stuffers and one real gift for another person. Christmas shopping is turning out to be little fuzzy this year.


----------



## stick

I want to wish everyone A Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year filled with fun and Spookiness.

PrettyGhoul personally I think "Old South Hot Pickled Okra" is the best brand. But I will eat the others brands. I need to go find me some for a Christmas treat for me.


----------



## Hairazor

Death'sD I had chocolate angel food cake for breakfast a few weeks ago and no one was going to stop me, I adult enough-I deserve it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stick, I’m happy to see someone else likes pickled okra. I haven’t picked up a jar in a while since the grocery store we frequent doesn’t always have it. Last time I bought some, the girl at the checkout counter said I was the first person she had ever seen actually buying it:jol: That probably explains why they don’t always carry it.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

hope everyone has a Merry Christmas! gonna have our traditional burrito dinner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Temps in the 20s and dropping - might be a good time to mix up a couple of hot toddies in honor of the holiday:jol:


----------



## Death's Door

Hairazor said:


> Death'sD I had chocolate angel food cake for breakfast a few weeks ago and no one was going to stop me, I adult enough-I deserve it


You go on with your bad self :devil:

Hope everyone had a good Christmas. Just made food and chillaxed. My brother and family stopped by and we hung out in the backyard with Hazelnut (pitbull mix - and is so sweet). She got to meet with the other dogs in the neighborhood. Everyone got along. I introduced her to the wolves. It was good to see my family. We talk on the phone but I still miss them. Just been feeling a mix of emotions for these couple of days.

It has gotten colder. I have been in my robe all day - except when the family was here. It's back on. I might have to put it in the washer. I might have to chase it down soon. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The biggest difference in our Christmas this year was not being able to participate in person in the Christmas eve service my church has every year. I play in a string quartet accompanying my choir for that service, so I missed my music peeps this year. Other than that, Christmas day was pretty much as it has been ever since Spooky1’s parents passed away a few years ago and his brother and sister-in-law moved to Florida - just the two of us. However, since most of my large family own iPads and/or iPhones, there is always a lot of texting of Christmas pictures and comments from around the country, so we never feel isolated.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love watching Gene Kelly and Donald O’Connor dancing.


----------



## Hairazor

^ yes


----------



## PrettyGhoul

It was a full moon tonight (well last night, it's now 3:00 AM) if I didn't believe in in before, I do now. It was bat**** crazy at work!!


----------



## Death's Door

The moon was so bright. Without the leaves on the trees, my whole yard was lit up. I went to put things in the mulch pile and had no trouble seeing my way around. I have to be careful because of the skunks in the neighborhood. My town is having a skunk issue. My friends on the next block told me that skunks have taken refuge under their shed. Fortunately, you smell them before you see them but you still have to be careful. 

Okay, with nothing really on tv that I am interested in so out of boredom I check out the Hallmark Channel. Christmas movies are still in full swing. Why is it most of the movies start out with a person who suddenly gets called back to their hometown because of a death or change with the family dynamics and moves into a house that has been left to them that doesn't even require dusting when they open the door and is in a picturesque setting. The town is all decorated to the hilt and it snows very light and not on the streets. I mean, almost every friggin' movie. I know they are trying to show positivity but really - every friggin' movie. Jiminy Crickets!!! :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That’s Hollywood for you, DD:jol:


----------



## Death's Door

Hubby and I are planning a New Year's menu of Fried Turkey, stuffing, garlic mashed potatoes, corn, green bean almondine, and cranberry sauce. Of all things, I will be picking up the cranberry sauce at the store on my way home from work today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We haven’t planned a meal for tonight yet. However, we do have a couple of lobster tails in the freezer and a bottle of champagne chilling, so that’s a good start:jol:

The SyFy channel is running a Twilight Zone marathon. Have to say, either Rod Serling was amazingly prescient or it’s a case of “some things never change”, but it’s impressive how often the moral behind the stories is so often relevant to events occurring in the present.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Fried turkey? Are those Maine lobster tails? Oh Dear Gawd you are _both_ making me so hungry!

I LOVED watching the fireworks on the way home from work tonight!!!! I got home about ten of twelve and just stood in the driveway and watched splashes of color explode across the sky!


----------



## Dreadmakr

RoxyBlue said:


> Have to say, either Rod Serling was amazingly prescient or it's a case of "some things never change", but it's impressive how often the moral behind the stories is so often relevant to events occurring in the present.


I love the Twilight Zone, and agree about Rod Serling.
His work always show the greatest insight into human behavior and it's consequences.
Especially his obvious distain for conformity.
I think I may break out of my box set, and enjoy a Twilight zone binge fest.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I agree. I haven't watched any episode of the Twilight Sone in years and yet every now and then I'll flash on some episode if I'm in a certain situation or thinking about a certain subject. A while back my brother was in a plastic surgeon's office for a work related injury and he told me something I wish he hadn't. Some woman was giving her 16 year old child breast enlargement surgery as a birthday gift and when my brother told me (besides being grossed out) I flashed on the episode "Eye of the Beholder". There are some good messages in The Twilight Zone. I'm glad they are still playing. Now that I'm thinking of them I might binge soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^The episode that’s a better match to the plastic surgery story is “Number 12 Looks Just Like You”, where people were supposed to select a model look when they reached a certain age and undergo transformative surgery. The young woman in the episode didn’t want to have it done but couldn’t make her uncomprehending family and friends understand why she wanted to just be what she was.

“Eye of the Beholder” has always been one of my favorites. That one also has a conformity theme as well, the interesting twist being that what we would consider ugly was the norm and beauty the horrifying aberration.


----------



## Hairazor

I don't remember many of the story lines but I do remember the "Number 12 looks just like you" episode. It stuck with me because I could never figure out why she couldn't just be herself


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> ^"Eye of the Beholder" has always been one of my favorites. That one also has a conformity theme as well, the interesting twist being that what we would consider ugly was the norm and beauty the horrifying aberration.




That is my favorite episode, too. So I bought the figures. I learned that you just have to accept yourself the way you are, and there are plenty of people out there just like you.

Poor sods.


----------



## RoxyBlue

“NO CHANGE!” :jol:

Still clearing TZ episodes off the DVR. The one called “The Hunt” ranks highly on my favorites list. It’s the one where an old man and his hound go ‘**** hunting, end up drowning, and meet an agent of the devil on the road to eternity. The agent tries to trick the old man into entering what is actually the gateway to Hell, but tells him he can’t bring the dog in. The old man refuses to go without his dog, then later meets an angel on the road who tells him the agent wouldn’t let the dog in because he knew dog would have smelled the brimstone and warned the old man that something was wrong. Best line: "A man will walk into Hell with both eyes open, but even the Devil can't fool a dog."

Moral of the story: take a dog with you when you go:jol:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Those are both great episodes. But my favorite starred Burgess Meredith. No. Not the episode 'Time Enough At Last'. Though that too is a great story.
No, my personal favorite episode is '*The Obsolete Man*'. 
It is a parable of the danger of allowing the government to become god, and the foolishness of letting those in government determine what is right or wrong, useful or obsolete, and what is good for the people as a whole, or as individuals.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So distracted, lots of calls but I'm excited!! I went to the Red Cross with a few people and we wanted to continue together. I wasn't ready financially and was left behind but now I talked to another classmate and we are going together!! I, both of us, are so excited!! I've been really burnt out and I want this so much!! I am very happy!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

OK this is cool and sweet:


----------



## Hairazor

^ Yowza


----------



## RoxyBlue

That otter had a guardian angel

PG, I’m a little confused as to what you’re talking about in your post. Can you clarify what’s going on?


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> That otter had a guardian angel
> 
> PG, I'm a little confused as to what you're talking about in your post. Can you clarify what's going on?


Yep - I just read PG's post and with all that's going on, I thought it was just me :googly:

Finally got all my inside Christmas decorations down and put away last night. This weekend I will be taking down the outside decorations. I am falling behind - I need to put up my Valentine decorations. Half of my neighborhood has theirs up already. Sheesh!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 got all our Christmas decorations put away except for the window wreaths which are drying out. Now we need to turn our attention back to getting rid of stuff and things:jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> That otter had a guardian angel
> 
> PG, I'm a little confused as to what yo
> 
> u're talking about in your post. Can you clarify what's going on?


OK, I'm sorry about that. I had just gotten off the phone and was very excited. I'm going back to school. I went for a different career after taking care of my parents...nursing. I started with the Health Department, then CNA, now LPN and thinking about RN. I was always worried about my age...this will be my last career. Anyway my Red Cross class was tight, different ages, different everything. Most schools today won't touch you (DR, PA, LPN, RN) unless you get that CNA. We were told we were the highest ranking class ever. I had the highest score and I'm proud of that. We stay in touch. All of us were going on but a couple of my friends went back to school as planned and I couldn't join them because of where I was financially. I was upset about it. I wanted to continue together., so did they. But now I'm getting to a better place and another student closer to my age is ready. We talked the other night and she shocked me by saying she wants to do this. Details have to be worked out but I'm very happy by how this is unfolding.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm leaving my outdoor Christmas lights on until this weekend. I told myself I'd leave then on until the Epiphany but the truth is I like the lights and have this weekend off. I like seeing the lights when I come home from work so I'm dragging it out.

We had a rainy wind storm today and it blew a couple of my stuffed elves onto the street, elf road kill; I think the garbage truck ran over two of them. I saw them leaving for work but didn't have time to pick them up. When I came home tonight, I saw someone had hung them back up again; they were dirty and had huge tire tracks over their poor little elf bodies. I'm glad some neighbor liked them. I'm going to throw them into the washer this weekend and see if they survive. If so, I'll pack them away for next year. I really loved those elves!!

All the elves I placed around work are gone. Residents and employees permanently adopted them. I was not the only one who loved them.


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG, you go girl on that education!! And hope the elves survive


----------



## RoxyBlue

I couldn’t help myself - the “elf road kill” comment cracked me up, poor little guys:jol:

Thanks for unconfusing me, PG, and congrats on getting back on track with school!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy New Year everyone. To go along with the Twilight Zone episodes we’ve been watching we also recorded all the Thin Man movies. William Powell and Myrna Loy are the best movie couple ever.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Spooky1 said:


> Happy New Year everyone. To go along with the Twilight Zone episodes we've been watching we also recorded all the Thin Man movies. William Powell and Myrna Loy are the best movie couple ever.


Happy New Year Spooky!! I chuckled at the best movie couple ever comment; I've seen a lot of their movies and they are fantastic together!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I don't think I mentioned it but pretty close to two months ago another employee driving a big black truck, was in a hurry to leave work and backed out of her parking space so fast she basically ran over my trunk. She smashed my lights and dented my trunk, left black paint smears. She was honest and asked a lot of people who's car it was and tracked me down (I was in a patient's room). She didn't want to go through insurance and asked if she could fix the damage. I didn't know her well but knew she had worked here a long time and was a wonderful nurse so, although not thrilled, said OK. Thing is one of the lights alone was 500 and time went on. Also the car is not mine but my brothers. He talked to her and her boyfriend (who was going to have something to do with fixing it) and said OK. Right before Christmas I realized it had been a long freaking time since I seen or heard from her and found out she was in Mexico. I was pissed but a friend of hers said no, no she's coming back. She must have relayed my dismay because I got a text saying "thank you for your patience". I found out later my brother had sent the boyfriend an email (at the same time) asking what was gong on and after no reply figured that was it.

Anyway this past Thursday she told me all was ready and to meet her Sunday (one of my precious days off) at 3PM , they had the parts. My brother and I drove 1.5 hours, then the mechanic she had ready was two hours late. She was really embarrassed about that. Still the car got fixed but my brother and I were there for 8 hours and didn't get home until 2AM. Great job fixing it and I have to say I like her very much! Her boyfriend is a wonderful man and such an artist (he's a craftsman), the mechanic was great and I've never met someone who loved and knew about Reggae so much but I think I will never say "OK" to going outside of insurance again.


----------



## Hairazor

Happy all turned out well PrettyG


----------



## RoxyBlue

Random thought - when I moved to Virginia back in the late ‘70s, everything I owned (except for a couple boxes of books) fit into my 2-door Ford Maverick. Whenever I think of that, I realize Thoreau had it right when it comes to possessions:jol:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

possessions scare me ...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^LOL, ya goof! I can always depend on you for a laugh:jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

An odd little story: So Friday morning around 2:30 AM I was getting ready to go to bed (home from work about 1 AM) and I go to call Lucy in. I had left the back door ajar, about cat size because she was darting in and out. Anyway I see bird feathers all over the carpet and I'm thinking Lucy caught a bird? She never goes after birds and how could she catch a bird this time of night? So I cleaned up the feathers and looked around for a body but nothing, just feathers. I got her in and then my brother woke up and came to the kitchen to get a glass of water and I told him what happened just in case he stumbled across a poor little bird body and I also emphasized how puzzled I was that she had caught a bird at all never mind this time of night (morning).

When I got up about 11 AM Saturday my brother told me that he had gone to unpack his work case which he had left on the kitchen floor and a little face was looking up at him. It was a Screech Owl. He looked it over but couldn't see any wounds but remembered I had told him how many feathers were all over the carpet. He tried to get it to fly but it couldn't so he called Wildlife. They sent someone out who tried to get it to fly too and looked it over for puncture wounds (but didn't find any). They ended up taking the owl to nurse it back to health and get the feathers to grow back. They are going to bring him back and release him here when he can fly again.

I find it really hard to believe that Lucy caught a Screech Owl which leaves the Owl somehow flying through the small opening I left for Lucy and then she somehow got a hold of him or jumped and batted him from the air, grabbing feathers with her claws. Lucy has never been into hunting birds (mice, moles, rats and geckos are her thing) so she got bored and went outside again. This would explain why I heard _nothing_ despite being in the next room. The Owl must have crawled, climbed or hopped into my brothers bag to get away from Lucy and like owls do, he fell asleep because the kitchen lights were on and very bright.

I'm very happy the Owl's going to be OK and Wildlife plans to bring him back here!!


----------



## Hairazor

I love owls, I hope he recovers ^ Perhaps the owl flew in and Lucy was defending her territory


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad the owl found a safe place to hide out until the rehabbers could take it:jol:

Our second dog (Willow) used to hunt birds in the yard, as well as small furry creatures. She snagged one out of a bush one morning as I was about to head out to church. I got her to drop it and, figuring it likely would have internal injuries, closed it inside a shoebox and left it in the kitchen so it could die peacefully. When I got back from church, I heard sounds coming from the box - took a peek inside and the bird was hopping around, apparently unharmed, so I released it back to the yard. That was one lucky sparrow.


----------



## Spooky1

Doc, how did you get a picture of Roxy?:googly:

PG, glad you were able to rescue the owl.


----------



## Death's Door

I love owls too. On two occasions when I was walking in the morning, I would hear an owl. I'm surprised I don't hear them as often because I live near creeks which would be prime for them to hunt mice and critters. Owls also eat skunks. I'm pretty sure there are families of skunks around our neighborhood. A lot of them are living under people's sheds. 

I bought a fake owl that I saw in the ornament section of Walmart to put in our Christmas tree because of Rocky who was found in the NY Christmas tree. 

Been working around the house last weekend. Hubby redid our pantry and we cleaned up the areas and painted/reorganized them. It looks great and it felt good to get rid of stuff that was just around for too long.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Doc, how did you get a picture of Roxy?:googly:.


Now I have to kill you:googly:

Apparently we are not feeding our dog enough (at least in her opinion). She's brought us either her tire or her Kong a couple dozen times since breakfast in the hope that we will put pieces of Milk Bones in them. She is staring fixedly at me as I type this, empty Kong in mouth.:devil:


----------



## stick

Roxy my dog thanks the same way, every time I open the fridge he wants me to give him a baby carrot.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dogs are such simple, basic creatures when it comes to their wants and needs:jol:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

"C'mon, Karen ... the water's cooling off a bit. And where's my Beggin' Strip?"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha!:googly: So true!


----------



## Death's Door

OMG - I love the pooch in the tub!!!! We have a dog in the neighborhood named Buster. I will see him and the neighbor getting ready to go for a walk. I talk to the neighbor and then Buster will come up to us and bark. He's ready to go for his walk. He's "barking" orders. I love it!

He even knows when his "Bark Box" should be arriving.


----------



## RoxyBlue

There’s a big jar of peanut M&Ms in the kitchen softly calling my name.......


----------



## PrettyGhoul

This just cracked me up: My computer key board was old and dirty but I just loved it. The 0's were sticking and I was getting a string of 0000000's every time I did a search but still I refused to give it up. This past Thursday night I spent an hour with a toothbrush gently cleaning it. Then I did a double at work and Saturday I came home and was so impressed with what a great job I had done!! I'm looking at my shinny, clean keyboard for a second, thinking wow I did an even better job at cleaning it than I thought! Then I realized this is a new keyboard. My brother had bought me a new one from Amazon as close to the original as he could and chucked my old one. That was nice but made me laugh. I really thought I had cleaned it well. Also I guess he noticed the bad shape my old one was in.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I once spilled some tomato soup on my keyboard at work and had to deal with sticking keys for months afterwards:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

One of my Christmas presents from a co-worker in the IT dept. was a hand-held vacuum that was battery operated. I just click on and vacuum the keyboard. I never surprises me of how much stuff comes out of it. 

Ok - I have dilemma - I received an email over the weekend that we are having our ladies auxiliary meeting tonight and they wanted to know how many would be attending. I knew I wasn't going because I have not seen these ladies since I left back in October because of covid (we stopped having meetings) and a lot of people not being careful with face masks and just being careless. I'm on the hostess committee so I did make lemon thumbprint cookies with a lemon glaze. I emailed that I was not attending but would drop off the cookies. Keep in mind I did make a few extra for me. 

After seeing the email response, a lot of people are not comfortable with attending either. The board decided to do a zoom meeting which I think should have been done in the first place. 

Back to my dilemma - I have three dozen lemon thumbprint cookies. Not to brag but Martha Stewart would be proud and the Girl Scouts jealous. I might ask my neighbor if she would like to have them. I feel kinda weird because I only talk to her from my yard but I don't want them in the house. It's a shame none of you live near me or you would have share in my dilemma.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Well, you know, if you’re feeling weird, you could also freeze the cookies and dole them out to yourself over several weeks’ time:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

^ note on frozen cookies, when desperate you can eat them frozen, just saying


----------



## stick

^ There is always the mail but the way that is going it will take three years to get them.
Over night then to us.


----------



## Death's Door

I have never froze cookies - only cookie dough - but when I made homemade ice cream cookie sammiches, they're pretty good. I might have to try that. 


We got lucky today with the winter storm. In my area we are just getting rain. I only like snow that lands on the lawn - not in the streets.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Waiting on biopsy results sucks. Hopefully the long wait means everything is fine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Been there. Hope all goes well.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Death's Door said:


> One of my Christmas presents from a co-worker in the IT dept. was a hand-held vacuum that was battery operated. I just click on and vacuum the keyboard. I never surprises me of how much stuff comes out of it.
> 
> Ok - I have dilemma - I received an email over the weekend that we are having our ladies auxiliary meeting tonight and they wanted to know how many would be attending. I knew I wasn't going because I have not seen these ladies since I left back in October because of covid (we stopped having meetings) and a lot of people not being careful with face masks and just being careless. I'm on the hostess committee so I did make lemon thumbprint cookies with a lemon glaze. I emailed that I was not attending but would drop off the cookies. Keep in mind I did make a few extra for me.
> 
> After seeing the email response, a lot of people are not comfortable with attending either. The board decided to do a zoom meeting which I think should have been done in the first place.
> 
> Back to my dilemma - I have three dozen lemon thumbprint cookies. Not to brag but Martha Stewart would be proud and the Girl Scouts jealous. I might ask my neighbor if she would like to have them. I feel kinda weird because I only talk to her from my yard but I don't want them in the house. It's a shame none of you live near me or you would have share in my dilemma.


I so need a hand held vacuum for my computer keyboard! You have an awesome co-worker.

I've been putting some thought to your dilemma. Some years ago a neighbor I wasn't really close to gave us a dozen peanut butter cookies for no reason (she made to many) and they were delicious! We appreciated it and just thought it was very nice. I'm sure your neighbor will too! As far as the other two dozen lemon thumbprint cookies with a lemon glaze...well overnight one dozen to stick and I'll take one dozen  or, rats, you _could_ freeze them as Roxy suggested. :googly:

Now....about those homemade ice cream cookie sammiches...why aren't you _my_ neighbor??!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hauntiholik said:


> Waiting on biopsy results sucks. Hopefully the long wait means everything is fine.


It does suck, I've been there too. I'm thinking of you and hope everything is fine!!


----------



## stick

Hoping for good results for you Hauntiholik and like others have said been there also.


----------



## Hairazor

Hauntiholik, wish you good news


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Haunti - Sending good vibes your way. Friggin' waiting is the hardest part!

I did take some cookies into work and did freeze some. My next door neighbor was really happy to have them. Gotta share the luv.


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Been there. Hope all goes well.





PrettyGhoul said:


> It does suck, I've been there too. I'm thinking of you and hope everything is fine!!





stick said:


> Hoping for good results for you Hauntiholik and like others have said been there also.





Hairazor said:


> Hauntiholik, wish you good news





Death's Door said:


> Hey Haunti - Sending good vibes your way. Friggin' waiting is the hardest part!


Thanks all. Still waiting....


----------



## RoxyBlue

It’s going to be a snowy start to the week if the current predictions are to be believed. We could see a foot of snow by Tuesday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I suspect Punxsutawney Phil has stock in snow plows and salt, because somehow he managed to “see” his shadow on a snowy, overcast day, thereby dooming us to six more weeks of winter:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> I suspect Punxsutawney Phil has stock in snow plows and salt, because somehow he managed to "see" his shadow on a snowy, overcast day, thereby dooming us to six more weeks of winter:googly:


I know y'all back east are sick of snow. Please send it my way.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I wouldn't mind some snow but it doesn't seem likely; it is vey windy and cold though...40's I think.

Work is trying to be more fun and is asking nurses and cnas to decorate patient/resident doors for Valentine's Day. Almost no one has signed up for this. Most think it's stupid and who has time? Yet today on my day off I found myself at the dollar store buying stuff. I have no idea why. Literally only four people signed up for this, I didn't sign up but I bought stuff to decorate a door. It is suppose to be a collaboration between nurse and resident which is also stupid because they can't go shopping nor can they see the outside of the door, nor would they care because they are in pain and just want to get better, stronger and go home. I think I'm going to do this just in case it makes some one happy. I'll ask my patients and if someone says yes; I'll decorate their door with roses and stuffed bears. Yep, that's what I bought. Roses and a lot of small, stuffed pink bears (well different colored bears) with hearts on their feet. People like cute stuffed animals no matter their age so I thought I'd stick them on the door with removable tape and people can "adopt" them. What do you think?


----------



## Hairazor

I think you ^ are a treasure


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think it’s a lovely idea, PG. You go, girl:jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

That worked out really well! I bought a dollar tree table cloth with hearts all over it and hung it over the resident's door. That was the base. I had an idea for everything but then this nurse I work with, who wasn't going to do it, got interested and made it better!! She's really creative. So I had this basic plan: a heart shaped chalkboard with adopt a bear written on it with bears hanging off of velcro dots for residents/patients to take.. I had this really pretty, pink sparkly tulle to use as a boarder and blingy heart stickers. She made bows of the tulle and was artistic with the stickers. She also came up with a good plan on how to support the weight of the chalkboard and bears. Then she placed the roses all around the chalkboard. Nothing could damage the door. I loved how into it she got and appreciated the results...which were just how I imagined. It is beautiful. Just a big beautiful, pink, blingy, bear covered Valentine's Day Door! LOL The resident took a picture which I'm hoping she'll send me so I can post here. I placed bears in some residents rooms and was surprised how emotional a lot of people became. Also today when I got into work, most bears had been "adopted" and I'm almost out of bears so I think I need to come up with a new message for the chalkboard. Maybe now it's going to be "keep your paws off the bears" lol, sorry. I don't have enough bears to last until February 14th. I'm going to try and purchase some more but I only have 7 left out of 30. 6....I velcro dotted a red one to my mail box.


----------



## Hairazor

If they don't appreciate you ^ where you work, well a pox on them


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good for you for taking the first step, PG. Sometimes that’s all other people need to get motivated themselves. You bring a lot of joy to your workplace.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Love it PG!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

So... does anyone else think that Tom Brady's contract with the devil has a "Dorian Gray" clause in it?


----------



## Death's Door

I feel like it's been a long time since I checked in. 

Roxy - I hear ya about Punxsutawney Phil. Hubby said the same thing on Feb. 2nd. We actually got more snow in two weeks that we had in 2 years. I guess we're due.

PG - You are the sweetest!!!! 

Dr. M. - You might be on to something! Also, Serena Williams too. 

I watched Puppy Bowl and I picked Team "Ruff" to win. It was down to the seconds before the 4th quarter ended. Team "Ruff" did it! I liked have Martha and Snoop on the show but I missed the hamsters in the blimp control room. Can you tell that I was into the Puppy bowl than the Super Bowl.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Best part about the Super Bowl is always the ads. Even better, you can find them online without having to watch the Super Bowl:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

My couch is calling to me.....”You want to sleeeeeep and do noooooooothing”:jol:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> My couch is calling to me....."You want to sleeeeeep and do noooooooothing":jol:


My couch, my chair ... the floor.


----------



## Hairazor

Sweetie and I have appointments today for our first Covid "jab". Different times different places but yay


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Watch out for the scams. If they tell you it's a suppository, be suspicious ...


----------



## stick

The doc would know about that.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I ... uh ... _read _it somewhere.


----------



## Hairazor

Dang, they only offered me a shot in the arm


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

yeah ... I definitely want to party with you.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Okay ... time to change gears and flaunt my geek-ness. I like Netflix, and enjoy watching new things. I was looking in the ghost genre and struck gold. Korean gold. There are numorous Korean shows that are worth binging. In my opinion, the best of them all is “Bring it on Ghost.”. 

I LOVE this show. Yes, you have to read subtitles - suck it up. Korean/Japanese ghosts are the most frightening to me, and there are plenty of them. But there is an overarching story in the 15 episodes, and it’s original and well constructed. It’s a love story, a mystery, and a comedy (thanks to the supporting cast) all in one. Well acted, well scripted, and very well scored. I laughed, cried, cringed, and begged for more. I’m not ashamed I like this. I embrace it, and love it all the more because of it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, it’s impressive how slammed with snow some parts of the country are getting.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> Man, it's impressive how slammed with snow some parts of the country are getting.


Haven't heard from anybody here in a few days ... hope everything is alright with y'all. (Yes. I live in Georgia. I'm allowed to say y'all.)


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ LOL

I'm starting or restarting major expensive dental stuff. I always took such pride in how well I brushed and flossed but genetics caught up. Well I guess I could have inherited worse traits. I am thankful for that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Temps in the low 60s here today. After going through a couple weeks of more frigid weather, it feels like we’re having a heat wave here:jol:


----------



## Bone To Pick

So I decided to lay down on a prickly pear cactus plant while trimming vegetation this past weekend (forgot it was behind me). I certainly wouldn't recommend it to anyone, but not as traumatic as I expected. My wife and I spent a few minutes plucking 1-2" needles out of me, but the cactus got it worse. We now have several more prickly pear cactus plants!


----------



## Spooky1

Felt like Spring today. The sun and warm temps did a good job on thawing the layer of ice on everything. Now our yard is a muddy swamp instead of an ice rink. Hope all are well out there.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone To Pick said:


> So I decided to lay down on a prickly pear cactus plant while trimming vegetation this past weekend (forgot it was behind me). I certainly wouldn't recommend it to anyone, but not as traumatic as I expected. My wife and I spent a few minutes plucking 1-2" needles out of me, but the cactus got it worse. We now have several more prickly pear cactus plants!


Got video? :googly:

My family used to live in southern California where cacti were a common element in landscaping. I once accidentally punctured a football that landed on a large spiny specimen in our front yard when I was a kid. I think that was the first time I heard my dad say "Damn" - not when it got punctured, but when he was trying to mark where the hole was after wetting it down with soapy water and it slipped out of his hands and shot across the room.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I also lived in So. California, and my grandmother had the most amazing cactus garden. I say "garden" but she lived in an apartment, so what she had was a tiered rack with a lot of potted cacti. It was beautiful. They'd bloom all the time. Even when they weren't supposed to. But that was the way she was ... she could shove a stick in the ground in Winter, and pick apples from it in Spring.

I once killed our artificial Christmas Tree.


----------



## DandyBrit

^ Is it just something that Grandma's can do? Mine was exactly the same.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oh, today was stressful. A scheduled day off for me but I have major dental stuff going on and 8:00AM emergency appt, then they scheduled me for a second opinion to a Periodontal specialist whom I've actually been trying to schedule an appointment with. My dentist got me in today. In between a roofer came in for a estimate. Out of 14, I like this guy a lot; talked it over with my brother and we're going with this company. Then in the middle of that my neighbor comes over and tells me this man who I've known for 30 years is/was in the hospital and he thinks he's dead. I've been crying a lot tonight. I don't know if my friend is ill or died but I know where he lives and if I don't hear from him or someone from his family in 24 hours I'm going there. I left messages, so has the neighbor, nothing. Another friend said he was in the hospital and died, I just think, it's so crazy that a friend I've known for so long can be sick and I don't know it. I saw him right after Thanksgiving right after I got Covid. I told him about it. He was at the house. I just really think the world of him. So do a lot of people and none of us know anything because I think of Covid. We don't even talk anymore.


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG you have plenty on your plate, I wish you the best on all your issues


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

We could all use more ghost hugs


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yes we could, plus that was adorable! Thank you Haunti.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today was a good day to pull boxes of leftover materials from home improvement projects out of the basement - wood flooring, ceramic tiles, marble tiles, cedar closet lining. Tomorrow will entail a trip to the solid waste transfer station in our area that accepts building materials for recycling through an arrangement with local charities. It will be good to get rid of a load of stuff that’s been gathering dust for years.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Adventures in recycling - got to the transfer station and they said the building materials would probably just get thrown away, even though their web site says those materials are recycled. Fortunately, there is a Habitat for Humanity ReStore in the area, so we took our stuff there. They were happy to take it off our hands and asked if we had any more:jol:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Good for you! We take things to Goodwill or Salvation Army quite often. We could have yards sales, I suppose, but that would mean putting forth an effort. And as a guy, that's against my nature.


----------



## Goblin

Had my six month heart checkup today. BP was excellent (wouldn't have it any other way) EKG was great. 
Waiting on the results of the bloodwork. The nurse told me "let me know if this hurts!" IT DID! She nricked
a muscle or a nerve......got a drop of blood! Took it from the vein on the back of my hand! Took 3 samples. 
Arm hurt all afternoon! My next checkup is September 7th......3 days before vacation!

Want to hear something funny. Lasr year they said we'd get the virus if we went to the beach! Went in all the
resteraunts and shops and didn't get the virus! MY brother had jury duty in February and picked it up in the 
courthouse restroom! He's recovering from it. My sister had to go to the hospital for a week and recovered
from it. My nephew tested positive, We were in quarantine for 2 weeks! I was the only on who didn't get it....
had to wait on the others!

Ohhhhhh yeah.........

Glitter for everybody!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to see you back here, Goblin, you glittery troublemaker, and great news on your checkup! Now go get a broom and clean up the mess you left behind:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Yay on the check up Goblin


----------



## Spooky1

Goblin, glad your checkup was good and you’ve stayed away from the COVID.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The up side of warmer weather - you open the windows and all that lovely fresh air flows in.

The down side of warmer weather - you open the windows and all the crappy music your neighbors are playing loudly flows in:googly:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

... or the smoke from someone's illegal leaf-burning flows in!


----------



## Bone To Pick

Kids would have to be SERIOUSLY lost to show up at our home for Halloween. So I'm plotting for a future party instead.

I've been giving it a lot of thought, and have what I think are some great haunt display ideas for our property. My current estimates are $10,000-15,000 and about 5,000 man-hours, so all I need to do now is reduce the costs by $9,700-14,700 and the man-hours by about 4,500. :eeketon:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone To Pick said:


> Kids would have to be SERIOUSLY lost to show up at our home for Halloween. So I'm plotting for a future party instead.
> 
> I've been giving it a lot of thought, and have what I think are some great haunt display ideas for our property. My current estimates are $10,000-15,000 and about 5,000 man-hours, so all I need to do now is reduce the costs by $9,700-14,700 and the man-hours by about 4,500. :eeketon:


You can do it, BTP! I have faith in your creative abilities:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, Haunti, I hear you might be getting a little snow out your way. One of my brothers lives in Cheyenne and they’re expecting 2-3 FEET of snow.


----------



## Spooky1

Stay safe Haunti. Hope you’re dug out soon.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

It's been an absolutely fabulous spring-like week here. The birds are singing, the trees are blooming, the eyes are itching, the throat is closing, the head is pounding ... ah, Spring.

Do yourselves a favor — buy stock in Claritin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching “Man vs Food” and somewhat grossed out at the thought that anyone would even attempt to eat 7 pounds of food in one sitting:googly:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> Watching "Man vs Food" and somewhat grossed out at the thought that anyone would even attempt to eat 7 pounds of food in one sitting:googly:


Is it lead pellets? They don't take up much stomach room ...


----------



## Hairazor

True that ^ Dr. M


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Well ... THIS is different. I don't do well with change. It's all so ... light and bright.

Ahhh ... dark mode it is!


----------



## graveyardmaster

I dont do well with change either ughhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I don't like change either but that's life. However this was a shock and I don't like it! My skull icon is gone on my bookmark and replaced with yellow lines. I had to sign in by finding cars. No more calendar or member list, etc all of that is gone. So are Spooky1, Haunti and Roxy still managing forums? It doesn't say. This is a commercial site now? Shouldn't there have been some notice about that? I hate that they got rid of the color scheme. Also saying "contact me if you have questions" and then giving no contact information? I loved this site. Just depresses me.


----------



## DandyBrit

Are we now not identical to the other site that some of us frequent?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I used to be labeled a "Lunatic." Now I'm just "Registered." Does that make me a "Registered Lunatic" ?

Been called worse.


----------



## Death's Door

Ummm-Weird - but it looks like the posting of photos will be easier - will have to try.


----------



## stick

Dr. Maniaco said:


> I used to be labeled a "Lunatic." Now I'm just "Registered." Does that make me a "Registered Lunatic" ?
> 
> Been called worse.


That is funny because my did not change.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Death's Door said:


> Ummm-Weird - but it looks like the posting of photos will be easier - will have to try.


It's much simpler. Just drag and drop. I'm all about quick and easy. Wait ... that's not what I meant ...


----------



## graveyardmaster

I will need some time to get used to the new setup


----------



## Hairazor

Ditto ^


----------



## Hauntiholik

PrettyGhoul said:


> I don't like change either but that's life. However this was a shock and I don't like it! My skull icon is gone on my bookmark and replaced with yellow lines. I had to sign in by finding cars. No more calendar or member list, etc all of that is gone. So are Spooky1, Haunti and Roxy still managing forums? It doesn't say. This is a commercial site now? Shouldn't there have been some notice about that? I hate that they got rid of the color scheme. Also saying "contact me if you have questions" and then giving no contact information? I loved this site. Just depresses me.


Roxy and I are still managing the forums.
Yes, the ads are there.


----------



## Spooky1

I’m still here. Just trying to figure out the new layout.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I’m going to be stubbing my toe several times over the next few weeks while stumbling around here trying to figure things out😜


----------



## bobby2003

PrettyGhoul said:


> I don't like change either but that's life. However this was a shock and I don't like it! My skull icon is gone on my bookmark and replaced with yellow lines. I had to sign in by finding cars. No more calendar or member list, etc all of that is gone. So are Spooky1, Haunti and Roxy still managing forums? It doesn't say. This is a commercial site now? Shouldn't there have been some notice about that? I hate that they got rid of the color scheme. Also saying "contact me if you have questions" and then giving no contact information? I loved this site. Just depresses me.


The benefits far outweigh some minor missing functionality. I pretty much gave up on this site 6 months ago because of the way it used to be. This was a commercial site from the day Vertical Scope purchased it.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I'm stumbling around here too. But it's because I'm drunk again. 

okay ... _still._


----------



## Bone To Pick

At least my profile on the new site is more intact than any of my prop projects!
(I do miss the animated Halloween-themed emojis from the old site)


----------



## PrettyGhoul

OK, I'm relieved Spooky1, Roxy and Haunti are still here, I see you to my right. Any chance I can get my skull bookmark back? By commercial I didn't mean ads; I meant paying $20.00 for the site. Which is cheap, granted, but a surprise. Also I wonder how much it's going to go up. I'm going to have to play around a bit and figure out this new site. One last thing: I love my Halloween emojis. Bring them back please!! I need those winking pumpkins.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oh, just wondered...if charging for the site also means paying for expert advice from some HF contributors and for the time spent by administrators? Curious.


----------



## stick

I think (but could be wrong) that when you pay you just get the site without the ads.


----------



## bobby2003

stick said:


> I think (but could be wrong) that we you pay you just get the site without the ads.


If it's the same program as Halloween forum, that's basically it. An ad blocker is free.


----------



## graveyardmaster

TGIF


----------



## stick

graveyardmaster said:


> TGIF


I agree wit you on that graveyardmaster.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

graveyardmaster said:


> TGIF


"Thank god it's fermented ..."


----------



## RoxyBlue

DandyBrit said:


> Are we now not identical to the other site that some of us frequent?


From what I've seen of the other site, I believe that's correct. Same group running it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

PrettyGhoul said:


> Oh, just wondered...if charging for the site also means paying for expert advice from some HF contributors and for the time spent by administrators? Curious.


I believe the pay thing has to do with having ad-free access. As recommended in another post, you can also just install a free ad blocker in your browser and it does the same thing.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, I meant the new annual fee for joining HF. ( have Ghostery, that's very effective.) I also meant that you, Haunti and Spooky are wonderful and should be paid if HF starts charging. I'm so happy you are still here!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oh well, I still love HF and have found icons. No pumpkins or anything that winks though. My saved places still has those horrible yellow lines. not a skull.


----------



## RoxyBlue

PrettyGhoul said:


> No, I meant the new annual fee for joining HF. ( have Ghostery, that's very effective.) I also meant that you, Haunti and Spooky are wonderful and should be paid if HF starts charging. I'm so happy you are still here!


Thanks, PG, you’re a sweetie.

Unless I’m missing something somewhere (which is always a possibility), there’s no fee to join.


----------



## bobby2003

RoxyBlue said:


> Thanks, PG, you’re a sweetie.
> 
> Unless I’m missing something somewhere (which is always a possibility), there’s no fee to join.


There is no fee to join. The Premium Membership is an optional upgrade. It just doesn't seem worth the money.



https://www.hauntforum.com/premium-membership/


----------



## graveyardmaster

I actually like the forum setup now...I am slowly finding my feet here....The mods do a fantastic job here well done you guys


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, GYM

Sun is shining, bulbs are up and blooming, and I’m starting to think about what needs to be replaced in the yard and what to add in terms of new plants.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Greeted by four bighorn rams while sipping coffee on our patio this morning. For the first time we stayed put while they grazed 20 feet from us. After a bit they headed off, but returned later and slowly wandered around the house a few times while munching on more vegetation. They don't normally come down from the foothills as much this time of year, so it was a real treat that they stayed so long. Beautiful creatures, and a great pick-me-up for my work day!

I really need to try sculpting a set of those amazing horns for a Halloween costume someday. I suspect I'd end up looking something like Tim the Enchanter from "Monty Python & the Holy Grail".


----------



## Pumpkin5

Can you still send private messages to members? I can't figure out this new scheme.....yuck.😕


----------



## Bone To Pick

Pumpkin5 said:


> Can you still send private messages to members? I can't figure out this new scheme.....yuck.😕


I think if you click on your avatar (Account details) at top right you can choose "Conversations" and send a message to someone in there.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Pumpkin5 said:


> Can you still send private messages to members? I can't figure out this new scheme.....yuck.😕


I left a message for you "on your profile." Don't know if it worked ...


----------



## RoxyBlue

BTP, if you end up looking like Tim the Enchanter, that would still be pretty cool

And now, testing out the “insert image” feature:


----------



## Hairazor

^ Ah yes


----------



## stick

Roxy that picture is priceless.


----------



## Hairazor

Just a random favorite to see how adding pics works:


----------



## Hairazor

Edit: I just copied and pasted Woot Woot


----------



## RoxyBlue

^It is pretty cool, isn’t it? Take that, Photobucket!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ That _is _pretty cool and I love both those pictures! I've been playing around with it and wanted to share this picture, taken about a year and a half ago (before covid-19). This is a picture of where I work. A nurse friend of mine brought her cat Pumpkin (named by her 6 year old son because he loves Halloween and the the cat is orange) to work. Pumpkin was chill and just hung out at the nurses station. We were all busy with patients and in rooms and the Unit Manager came by, saw this and took a picture. I thought it was adorable and asked her to send it to me.


*Hello. All the nurses are busy right now, how may I help you?*


----------



## graveyardmaster

Hairazor said:


> Just a random favorite to see how adding pics works:
> View attachment 21466


Hairazor please stop posting pics off me


----------



## graveyardmaster

PrettyGhoul said:


> ^ That _is _pretty cool and I love both those pictures! I've been playing around with it and wanted to share this picture, taken about a year and a half ago (before covid-19). This is a picture of where I work. A nurse friend of mine brought her cat Pumpkin (named by her 6 year old son because he loves Halloween and the the cat is orange) to work. Pumpkin was chill and just hung out at the nurses station. We were all busy with patients and in rooms and the Unit Manager came by, saw this and took a picture. I thought it was adorable and asked her to send it to me.
> 
> 
> *Hello. All the nurses are busy right now, how may I help you?*
> 
> 
> View attachment 21475


Awesome pic PrtettyGhoul...We all owe our lives to doctors and nurses right now...God bless everyone


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love the cat peeking over the desk

We’re in the process of slowly removing peel-and-stick tiles that the previous owner of the house used to cover the concrete floor in the basement. To make it even more fun, in some areas they put a secomd layer of tile over an older layer. I don’t know about anyone else, but I’m a firm believer in leaving concrete basement floors unfinished. Get a flood down there and any flooring you’ve added gets messed up.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Good evening RoxyBlue....Hows your weekend going so far,,,Please say hiii to spooky1 from me


----------



## Hairazor

Pumpkin looks capable of manning the desk (very cute pic) PrettyG


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 says “hi” back




graveyardmaster said:


> Good evening RoxyBlue....Hows your weekend going so far,,,Please say hiii to spooky1 from me


----------



## Hauntiholik

I found out today that one of my cats is battling 2 kinds of cancer. I'm a mess.


----------



## stick

Sorry to hear about your cat Hauntiholik.


----------



## Hairazor

So sorry about your cat Hauntiholik. Will send good thoughts your way


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear that, Haunti. Camcer sucks, whether in people or in pets.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm so sorry Haunti!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Aw Haunti - I am so sorry that your kitty has cancer. Sending hugs your way!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It snowed here today. Must be Mother Nature’s version of an April Fool joke


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I left work tonight to get something to eat and saw three coyotes on my return. Right there at work!! I don't know why that excites me so much, I thought I had seen them before (one, I know I saw one last week) but this time no doubt ! One was so bold and just looked at me before he/she went back into the woods. I know coyotes have been in Florida for a while but I have never seen them so I'm excited although I don't want them near my home and now they are an hour away by foot. I have yet to see the Bobcats that many have seen and photographed at work. I love seeing rabbits again after so many years. It's been two decades and now I just walk out the front door (at work) and a rabbit looks up at me. So cool! Last night, when I was leaving work, I just stopped and watched two rabbits hop around, they came right up to me. This agency nurse came out (scared them and they scrammed) and was like "so? I see them all the time here". I just don't get how someone can't be impressed with seeing rabbits hop around. I just love seeing them!!!!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

graveyardmaster said:


> Hairazor please stop posting pics off me


I did say it was a favorite


----------



## Hairazor

Supposed to get into the upper 60s lower 70s this weekend. Sounds nice but too warm too soon often brings bad storms


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry to hear that haunti we get so attached to our pets ((hugs))


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Happy Easter Everyone! I have this Easter off but I signed up so I work tomorrow. A couple weeks back I purchased a few different colored Easter baskets and this cool color changing grass and filled them up with really cute stuffed bunnies for the different wings; they're in my car trunk and I'll set them up tomorrow when I get in. I also gave out Easter bunnies to residents and staff in the last week or so. Last holiday for awhile...got to get the weirdness out of me, lol.

I did have today off. Two years ago I purchase 14 really beautiful cast iron "Easter Eggs" painted pink and white with gold trim. Oblong, about a foot long and a foot around. They are pretty big. They are Easter lanterns, although I guess you could hang them for any holiday or event. I bought them on sale for 75 cents each and LOVE them! I think at the time they were about 30 bucks each. I purchased 7 pink and 7 white and wish I had more. Anyway today I bought some garden hooks and color changing, led, tea lights from the dollar store and hung the eggs all over the yard: from tree branches, the fences, in the front yard, back yard, by the mail box. They are gorgeous!!! 

I also bought a lot of solar stakes, flower seeds and these two adorable solar cement frogs. Their eyes follow you. I don't think that was the plan but when I first saw them I thought, tacky. Then I noticed the big eyes followed me to the side and I thought, how cool are those going to look at night? The eyes don't follow you at night (to bad) but they are still adorable and blindingly bright! You should see how cool they look in the dark or buy one yourself. They had other animals; I wanted an owl but none were left. I think I'm becoming addicted to the dollar tree.


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds like you are all set PrettyG, Happy Easter to you and to all the Haunt members


----------



## RoxyBlue

PG, you should take a picture of your decorations and post it.

Unrelated to Easter, I got myself a kayak


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I know I should and I want to but I can't with this phone. I'm researching something new now. Those solar cement animals would work really well for Halloween. The eyes are piercing bright and you can't see the animal at night. Just bright eyes at night. I bought a couple more thinking of that and making the animals zombies for daylight; especially with the eyes; yes that's where my mind went when I saw you couldn't make out the bodies at night. Also from the dollar tree black LED (old fashioned, but plastic) lanterns; I bought 11. I have no idea why they are out in April but they are perfect for graveyards. I could also use them in case of hurricanes; I'm storing them in the shed.

Roxy, that Kayak is beautiful! I bet you have a blast!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Project for the next few days - help Spooky1 update the inventory on his collection of comic books. We got through three boxes tonight (each box holds between 200 - 300 comics). Only 19 or so boxes left to go through


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> Project for the next few days - help Spooky1 update the inventory on his collection of comic books. We got through three boxes tonight (each box holds between 200 - 300 comics). Only 19 or so boxes left to go through


I also have comics. (Surprising? Not really, I guess) I use CLZ Comics for my inventory upkeep. I collected steadily in the 70s and 80s, but had to (almost) stop when I got married. I have nearly 5000.

My pride and joy? I got Stan Lee to sign my #1 Iron Man at a comic-con I attended. Got my picture with him too.


----------



## stick

I have a few boxes of comic books also. In fact I still have some that need to be put in the box that have been in a drawer for 18 years now come to think about it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, stick, better late than never

Spooky1 has a collection in the neighborhood of 4000 - 6000 comics (best guess). The inventory is the first step towards selling the entire lot, which will open up space in the basement (woo hoo!). Once they’re gone, I’ll have a place for my kayak to be stored (another “woo hoo!”).


----------



## Hairazor

I had my second Covid shot 3 or 4 weeks ago and my neighbor lady had her second shot 2 weeks ago today. We are celebrating with Mimosas (in fancy glasses) on her back deck on Sunday. I asked her what time and she said High Noon. I've never had a Mimosa before and also never started drinking at High Noon before!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

What, you’ve never had a mimosa?!? Girl, where have you been? That’s one of our go-to drinks for celebrating anything.

Years ago we used to occasionally go to an all-you-can-eat Sunday brunch at one of the local hotels that included free mimosas. A server would walk around the dining area carrying a pitcher of mimosa and top you up as needed.


----------



## Hairazor

^ In spite of having been a bartender for several of my younger years I am not much of a drinker. When I did the Krewe of Boo in New Orleans a couple years ago the Mimosas were flowing at the fancy luncheon but I opted for just orange juice. My Sweetie says if I can't stumble home after, he will come haul me home in the wheelbarrow


----------



## Hairazor

My neighbor was up sick all night so there is a hold on the Mimosas, she was so apologetic, I told her the champagne would still be good another day


----------



## Death's Door

Mimosas are my breakfast/brunch go-to drinks on some weekends. I sometimes do a pomegranate wine or juice with champagne. It's a nice color for Valentines Day or Christmas. 

Hubby and I received our first shot on 4/3/21 (day before Easter). I wore my Easter bonnet. I figured that it's the only time I would be walking around I'm gonna do, I might as well be sporting it. We didn't have much of a reaction but were very tired on Easter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

22 long boxes of comics inventoried, another one and a half to go. I could use a mimosa right about now🙃


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> 22 long boxes of comics inventoried, another one and a half to go. I could use a mimosa right about now🙃


CHEERS!

(I'm curious as to how you're going to go about selling your comics ... ? )


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hairazor said:


> ^ In spite of having been a bartender for several of my younger years I am not much of a drinker. When I did the Krewe of Boo in New Orleans a couple years ago the Mimosas were flowing at the fancy luncheon but I opted for just orange juice. My Sweetie says if I can't stumble home after, he will come haul me home in the wheelbarrow


^ That's funny! I love mimosas but realized, after reading this, I haven't had one in over twenty years. No real reason, just haven't thought about it I guess. I'm sorry your neighbor is sick Hairazor but you're right, the Champagne will be good another day and then you'll both have an enjoyable time! 

I'm finally getting a new roof. Much more expensive than I researched (I had to bundle the roof money with the fix the pool money from our horrible mortgage and take out a second loan) but it's been so long since that tree fell on the house and started all this so I'm very excited and very nervous. If everything goes well my rotting, hole ridden, foam, flat roof will be replaced with a polyglass, tappered, hurricane resistant, rain proof roof I won't have to worry about for the next 30 years. Hurray! Tear-off starts tomorrow. My cat Lucy is going to have a cow. Poor kitty, she is going to be locked up in the garage during the day while this is going on.


----------



## Hairazor

Hope all goes well with the roofing (you know like no rain during the process) PrettyG


----------



## RoxyBlue

The owner of the comic book store that Spooky1 has known for over 30 years told him he was in the market to buy (the pandemic has been really good for the online side of his business). He said if Spooky1 was interested in selling, he’d take a look at the collection and make an offer.


Dr. Maniaco said:


> CHEERS!
> 
> (I'm curious as to how you're going to go about selling your comics ... ? )


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Just before I left for work this morning I was told the roof needs more wood 10,730.00 over worst case of 26,000. Est. was 24,000, I have no idea what to think. I knew we had major problems, so did they. I feel so stupid. Is this a rip off or just the way it is? I don't know. I keep on googling questions but get no answers. I'm so upset. Yesterday they told me they needed 9 more plywood and asked me to sign off so I did. I thought OK, 100 per plywood another 1,000. I knew the roof was rotten. But I was leaving for work and what I was told I didn't understand, misunderstood that they were charging over 7,000 dollars. I signed it. Another 3 k today. This means I can't fix anything else (including the interior) or go back to school. I don't know what to do or who to ask if this is legitimate.


----------



## Hairazor

That sucks PrettyG, especially when you are headed to work. Sweetie said lumber has gone up big time twice since the first of the year around here. Do you have a written estimate? Don't know if that would help.


----------



## stick

Price for wood is going thru the roof all over the place PrettyGoul. I have heard that it has triple around here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mother Nature took a side trip to winter temperatures for a couple days here, and is now back on track for spring/summer weather. Time to get some tomato and pepper plants into the ground.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm working on tomato plants.  

Roofers finished, I think. Hard to tell as they took my Werner extension ladder. GRR!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

PrettyGhoul said:


> I'm working on tomato plants.


I'm working on an office chair. Less chance of a leafy wedgie that way ... bought a new mattress over the weekend. Hadn't bought one in about 12 years, I guess. Sticker shock nearly killed me. Then we went grocery shopping afterward ... has anyone else noticed the price of meat going through the roof? Gas, wood, food ... honestly, I'm thinking of volunteering to be one of the first to colonize Mars just to get away from all this BS.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Funny thing about sorting through and organizing stuff in your basement - you find things you didn’t know you had You also find things that you can’t remember what the reason for buying them was.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I agree, Roxy. I don't remember buying that family of dead mice, OR the three-foot long black snake. But at some point I must've wanted them pretty badly.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lol, Doc, you slay me

As a kid, I once found a complete mouse skeleton in my grandmother’s attic room. I kept it in a box for a long time as one of the coolest things I ever found.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I got my ladder back! I was irked about that. This was the third time a work crew has walked away with my extension ladder. I didn't get the others back. This one I hid and it still vanished. I had to leave a few voice messages and then talk to someone but I got it back! Small victories.


----------



## Hairazor

^ YAY


----------



## RoxyBlue

PG, your disappearing ladders story reminds me of a client I knew years ago who was constantly losing coolers on job sites when people “borrowed” them. He finally bought one that was bright pink, and never had a problem again


----------



## Hairazor

It's really sad we have 22K members and about a couple dozen who contribute with any regularity. Seems even less participation since the format change


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Yeah, I noticed that. I'm listed with you and Roxy as one of the top 3 contributors this month and when I read that I thought: "that can't be a good sign" lol. But you know what? I think it may just be that we're coming out of the covid -19 lock down and people are just out there, getting back to life and not online as much. That's a good thing and maybe in a few months things will go back to normal here.

Speaking of covid, we are having a mini outbreak at work. One of the nursing assistants caught it, she is really sick and infected several people on her hall. They infected others and well, several are now in the hospital. I'm just so sad about it. I'm also somewhat concerned for myself as when the vaccine was offered I was in the 90 day window and was told to wait. It's being offered again in 2 weeks.


----------



## stick

Prettyghoul stay safe at work (everywhere) and hope you are able to get a shot very soon. I was able to get my first shot this past Friday.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh no, PrettyG. Hopefully you will have enough antibodies to keep you safe till you get your shot/shots. Hope for the best for your co-workers.


----------



## Spooky1

PG, hope you can stay safe until you can get vaccinated. I just got my second shot a couple days ago, hoping to move closer to normality (whatever that is) soon.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Going for our 2nd shot this morning. And Spooky1 ... I gave up hope on normal years ago, but keep the faith!


----------



## RoxyBlue

“Normal” and “haunter” definitely don’t go together  

I put some zinnia seedlings outside today. Fingers crossed that squirrels will not decide that the big pot they’re in is perfect for burying something.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today was going to be the maiden voyage for my new kayak, but after seeing a water temperature of 45 degrees with a cool breeze blowing, we opted to wait til it’s a mite warmer


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know it’s quiet here when you’ve made the last three posts on a thread


----------



## DandyBrit

I've been too busy dying my hair as a fundraiser for an Alzheimer's charity to post.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I’m very good at censoring myself.


----------



## Hairazor

What color Dandy Brit, what color?


----------



## DandyBrit

Purple punk! It isn't that bright because I didn't want to bleach my hair but you can tell it is there. Hopefully it will get some more funds. Last October I did a head shave and it's long enough now that I could dye it.


----------



## Spooky1

Dr. M, glad to hear you got your 2nd shot. Roxy is right, it’s awful quiet around here.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

We' planned our "Week at the Beach" at our condo in Florida next week ... so of course this whole gas pipeline thing has to happen! I don't get it ... someone "hacks into the grid" and shuts down the flow of gas? and we can't turn it back on? re-boot? As my IT person always says, "Have you tried turning it off and back on again?"


----------



## xredge

It is quiet. I think there is more to the gas story than what we are being told, or if it was hacked.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I'm so glad I dyed my hair the other day. My hair is a light natural blonde, the bottom half is magenta. The color came out perfect and wonderful. The color stays in for about 4 weeks and then fades out to light pink. I've been dying my hair like this for the past 3 years now. I love the look on me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Waiting for the dog to figure out it’s time to go for a walk….


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> Waiting for the dog to figure out it’s time to go for a walk….


Obviously not a watchdog ...


----------



## DandyBrit

BunchOfHocusPocus said:


> I'm so glad I dyed my hair the other day. My hair is a light natural blonde, the bottom half is magenta. The color came out perfect and wonderful. The color stays in for about 4 weeks and then fades out to light pink. I've been dying my hair like this for the past 3 years now. I love the look on me.


I wouldn't have the patience to do it regularly - I found it a nuisance to do. Being a brunette also changes the way it looks and I'm not brave enough to lighten it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hear a catbird calling out in the yard. We’ve been getting a pair nesting nearby every year for a while now - always feels like old friends stopping in for an extended visit Hummingbirds are also starting to show up.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Holy cow this place is quiet! I was trying to believe it was because we're coming out of covid but now I'm wondering if it's the site makeover. So much is missing. Mostly personal touches like calendar (birthdays, special events, holidays) and who's on line. Little touches like that; it makes a difference I think. Well I liked them anyway.

Roxy, no catbirds here but I miss Hummingbirds! We used to have so many but our yard has changed and they are gone. Our honeybee's are gone too. We noticed that they left a few months ago. So bummed.

I had my taxes done late this year, like yesterday. My brother, who always does his early, completely forgot. That just shocked me. It shocked him. He was on the roof clearing a drain and I was babbling on about deductions and he nearly fell off because he hadn't filed. So he got down and filed, I think for an extension. The kitchen sink is still backed up as a result. He bought some machine to clear drains himself. I'm just crossing fingers he knows what he is doing. I would prefer to call a plumber. The last time I trusted him to do this we had damage. Still after the roof we're broke (well I am) and he seems confident and he's really good at fixing things, mostly.

Actually I want to know why I don't know how to fix stuff. I look it up, take classes but it's still a mystery to me. Something like putting a snake through the pipes in the roof terrifies me. I just don't want to.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

sunset at the beach. 








View from our patio.


----------



## Hairazor

Way to go Dr.M


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Thanks Hairazor, but I can’t take credit for it ... God makes it, and I’m just here to enjoy it. 










... and a cold beverage!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lovely view, Doc!

PG, the most important thing to learn about fixing things is to know when it’s a job you can do yourself and when it’s something best left to an expert. We’ve done tasks like installing sink faucets, a ceiling fan, and a chandelier; and repairing cracks in drywall, along with more mundane and accessible jobs like painting, removing old wallpaper, and installing brick and slate pathways. Electrical repairs, flooring replacement, and more complex plumbing we leave to an expert. My dad taught me how to do basic car maintenance years ago back when cars were a whole lot less complicated; now we pretty much have to take them in for any repairs or maintenance.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I hear you Roxy. We had a VW Bus growing up, and Dad did all the maintenance on it. He said it was like a lawn mower motor and easy to work on. Not anymore.


----------



## stick

Doc I wish I was there enjoying the view to. that is the best mediation any doctor can give.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Take two mai-tais and sleep in in the morning.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Doc so lovely!! Have you seen the green flash at sunset yet? In all the years I've lived here I've only seen it once. You have to really look when the sun is setting over the ocean. It's a fraction of a second but beautiful!

I have to say I love your table! Very nice! Is it Teak? Pretty! Where did you get that?


Roxy, my brother did it! He bought this machine: hydrostar drain cleaner from Home Depot or someplace got up on the roof and cleared the kitchen drain (holy mother of gawd). This weekend it just seemed to push the clog further down but yesterday he did it. He bought a extension snake and the kitchen drain is running great. I have to admit I was silently saying to myself: "we need to call a plumber, a plumber, now!" I'm glad I didn't scream that out loud because I wanted to! He did such an excellent job!! I'm impressed but also I still wish I could do this type of thing. If I were alone it would never even cross my mind to learn how to do this. It sort of blows my mind that he does. 

He was funny, he left me a message that I didn't hear until tonight saying " hey, I unclogged the drain and it took me 3.5 hours so I think you should do the dishes (stack of dishes from 6 days)" {we often don't see each other because he works very early and I don't get home until after midnight, if I'm lucky). Just heard the message tonight and oops he already did them. LOL

I can do some things. I have a very nice front walk that needs repair and I think I can do that. I've been reading about it and watching others on utube. I'm debating drywall. After the roof I want to fix the ceiling myself so we'll see.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Haven’t seen the green flash at sunset, but I have seen the green fairy at the bottom of a bottle of absinthe.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doc, you are such a hoot

PG, glad to hear the sink thing worked out for you. Home repairs can seem daunting, but I’m a big believer in starting with a confidence-building small task and then working up to bigger projects.

Spooky1 and I took the kayaks out for a spin today - it was the maiden voyage for mine. She tended to want to drift to the port side, but handled well other than that. It was a nice day to be out on a lake.


----------



## Hairazor

Turns out we have a family of raccoons living on our porch roof. Sweetie is busy trying to set up a live trap for them. We live 1 house from a highway and the road past our house is a major city street with a gas station across the street, what is Mama thinking?


----------



## stick

Hairazor she was thinking she does does not have to go far when she needs gas during a gas shortage.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Of course, what was I thinking?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Cicada Two Step - the maneuvers you perform on sidewalks to avoid stepping on multitudes of large insects The emergence of the big brood of 17-year cicadas is in full swing in our area, and they are everywhere.


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Birthday, to my Sweetie RoxyBlue


----------



## Hairazor

To RoxyBlue:

bday2


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Hairazor, we once witnessed a man wearing a kilt in the breeze outside an Irish pub. I am forever scarred by the sight


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Happy Belated Birthday Roxy!!!! I hope you enjoyed a wonderful day!!! (sorry I'm late, was working doubles this weekend).


----------



## stick

Hope you had a great day Roxie.


----------



## DandyBrit

21 again Roxy?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Wishing you all the best Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for the birthday wishes, my dears! DandyB, I wouldn’t be 21 again for anything - much more fun to be older and crustier and not worried about what people think of you


----------



## stick

So very true Roxie.
I would not want to be 21 again.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Had to give in and order a new phone. The old one wouldn't charge unless I jammed the plug into it really hard and bent it around and held it in place ... then it wouldn't hold a charge for more than a couple of hours. It's a 6S so no one thought it worth the effort to try to fix it. But hopefully the new phone will take kick-a** photos of my Props for this year. I'll share when it happens.

On a lighter note, had pizza and beer and watched Scoobynatural last night for my birthday. (It's an episode of Supernatural that crosses over into ScoobyDoo) A must see for anyone who is a fan of either show.


----------



## stick

Happy Birthday Dr. Maniaco.
My phone is starting to do all the stuff your phone did. Good luck with your new phone.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Yeah ... there's not much you can do when they start to go. I tried slapping it really hard, but that didn't work. I tried humiliating it in public, but it has such an attitude, that didn't work either. Hmmm ... I have a hammer —


----------



## Hairazor

Dr. M

bday 1


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy belated birthday, Doc!

For the record, I have never liked ScoobyDoo. Or that Snuggle bear, either


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy belated birthday Roxy and Dr. M


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Thanks for the B-Day wishes! YOU remembered — my brother didn't.

Anyway, I've noticed that since people are starting to get back on the road again, they seem to have forgotten how to drive properly. 😳


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Probably because some of them never learned to drive properly in the first place


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Happy Belated Birthday Dr. M


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

LOVE IT! Thanks!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

The weather has been to beautifully summer-like to think about Halloween right now. 

Perhaps in a few weeks I'll get back to it ... but for now, boat drinks and snackage.



















If the weather continues like this, y'all might want to start investing in Rum futures. I'm just sayin' .


----------



## Death's Door

OMG! I missed a lot! Happy Birthday to Roxy and Dr. M.!!!

Dr. M. - I am jealous of the pics. They look awesome.

Been very busy at the homestead. We were trying to get the pool up and finish up the gardening. Hubby had surgery last Monday to have a cyst the size of an orange removed from his upper thigh (right under his butt). It was a mammory gland. He has been doing well trying to sit and laying a certain way. He is sporting a 4-inch incision. When he went into surgery he told everyone that he was ready for his "boob" job. He is doing well and on the mend. We go to the doctor June 8th. 

We just hung around the house on Memorial Day weekend and ate.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We had a quiet Memorial Day here as well - glad no one in the neighborhood decided it was a good day for shooting off firecrackers. The dog hates that.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

OK, I cannot figure out how to reply to messages. Sorry for being stupid and I do prefer our old site!! I couldn't even find where to tell the new owners what I don't like about this new site. Anyway...

Death's Door...ouch to your husband. I'm glad he's on the mend! Cyst's are the worst!

Dr. M I am seriously jealous of your deck. Very nice!

Hairazor...what happened to the raccoons?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Member Announcement:

Hairazor and I are lonely in Fun and Games so please drop by and participate! Thank you!! (Last post wins is my favorite and I really don't won't to be the last post; just saying).


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Rats I don't know how to edit here either...replace my typo won't with want, ty)


----------



## stick

PrettyGhoul said:


> OK, I cannot figure out how to reply to messages. Sorry for being stupid and I do prefer our old site!! I couldn't even find where to tell the new owners what I don't like about this new site. Anyway...


To reply to a post click on the "reply" button on the lower left corner of the post you want to reply to.

To edit a post that you have made click on the the dots in the upper right corner of the post and click on "edit".
Good luck with the new site.


----------



## Hairazor

Death's Door, hope the recovery is without complications.

PrettyG, There was 1 adult and 4 or five young raccoons. Sweetie live trapped 1 youngun and relocated it to our barn area outside the city limits. Somehow the others kept stealing the bait with out triggering the trap but they must have been concerned at the disappearance of 1 and just left after a couple days. We were hoping to get them all out to the same area. Feel bad for the 1 that was relocated by itself.


----------



## RoxyBlue

From where I’m sitting, I can see the cicadas flying about in one of the dogwoods in front of our house. Clearly love is in the air


----------



## Dr. Maniaco




----------



## RoxyBlue

What, is Sheldon afraid of large flying insects?


----------



## Hairazor

As for cicadas here is a news headline:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Cicadas are fish? My hold on reality gets weaker each passing day ...


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Spooky1

Belated Happy Birthday, Dr. M. Looks like you had a relaxing time in FL.

DD, hope your hubby recovers quickly.


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy and I out on the lake the other day.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Now THAT looks relaxing!


----------



## Hairazor

"My paddle's clean and bright, dip dip and swing" from an old Girl Scout paddling song


----------



## RoxyBlue

There are four or five lakes in our area that are great for kayaking and not far from our house. We’ve been out twice since the weather (and water) warmed up.


----------



## stick

Looks so relaxing and fun Roxy and Spooky1.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sometimes the best thing to do is nothing at all


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I agree Roxy. And when I say I’m doing nothing, it’s not an opening for others to make plans for me!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dr. Maniaco said:


> View attachment 21521


That just made me laugh!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Spooky1, beautiful picture! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm trying to get permission to take a vacation. I haven't taken one in years and last year I was cashed out without my knowledge, I'm still mad about it. Now the scheduler is freaked that I actually want time off. One of my close friends has asked me to come to Massachusetts for the fourth and I told her "I"M GOING". I've given plenty of advance notice. That is that. But I'm worried they are going to say no. They lost so many nurses and CNAs but not my fault and I'm so burnt out, I just want to leave. I've worked the last couple 4th of July, not to mention all holidays I haven't taken any vacation days in almost three years. I think I'm due. To be fair I haven't asked before. I think I was always afraid I'd have an emergency so I was holding on to it, but they cashed me out anyway (I was told it would roll over) now I'm going to lose this if I don't use it within the next month so bite me. I also have sick days that are use it or lose it. You don't even get cashed out for those. I feel like I should just call off and use those for mental health days and take all of my vacation days. I need time off, I am seriously worried about my bad attitude. I'm just not happy lately.

I also want a block of time to polish up my finances, spring clean my house, do yard work, pay attention to and get things in order. I want to go to the beach!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I have a resident with the cutest dog. The facility is allowing pets back; I missed them so! She's a retired RN and her first question to me on admission was "can my dog visit?" LOL My answer was YES. So her baby comes every day. Today, every time I tried to leave the room her dog would come after me and try and pull me back in. It just killed me. I call her a princess and she just is!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Psst Spooky1, thank you.


----------



## Hairazor

Hey PrettyG, take all the days you have coming and do what ever you want!! You work hard, you deserve it!!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

The last time anyone told ME to "do whatever you want" I ended up with a fine and a restraining order.

Fun times ... fun times.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doc, you never fail yo crack me up. I so enjoy your posts

PG, you’re not going to earn awards for not using your vacation time, so start taking breaks from work. I used to take my vacation time in little chunks, adding a day or two onto a weekend. It’s like taking mini vacations multiple times a year - mentally refreshing and less disruptive than a long break can be.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A patient I really wanted to get stronger passed away and I went on a bitchaton you wouldn't believe. This happened last week when I was bitching about going on vacation but I didn't connect the dots, I didn't realize how angry her death made me. I was a nightmare on Friday. It was like I was outside of myself and saw how awful I was being and kept trying to stop but couldn't. I just really wanted her to be well and she was gone and all I could think of was her grand daughter sleeping over at the facility and planning these trips to Alaska and I wanted it to be true. I was angry. I came back from a day off and no one told me she passed or how and I lost it. I was so unpleasant for two days I'm surprised someone didn't report me. Maybe someone did, hard to say. I should know better. We're told from day one not to bring it home with us . She's the second one who's broken my heart.


----------



## Goblin

What happened?
I feel like I went on vacation and came back to find someone had redecorated my home! 
Just want to know one thing.....
_*Is it Glitter proof?*_
*Muhahahahaha 👻💀*

Things have been quiet for me. Hope everyone is doing well.
A bat got in the house Wednesday morning! Opened the door and it flew out! Not sure how
it got in! My brother and sister seen it, I was asleep.....said it was a *BIG* bat!

A girl I worked with got covid 19 during a girl's night out in May. Last time I heard
from her was May 19th. Someone in her family told me she was in the ICU, that
the doctor said she was doing better! That was June 1st, haven't heard anything
else since! Gonna send her a get well card, see if I get any response!

The man next door finally broke down and sold his house! In December 2010 he
worked on the furnace himself and it blew up! Had to rebuild the roof, two bedrooms,
part of the kitchen, and replace the furnace. All that was left was the hardwood floors and I
guess the money run out! Insurance wouldn't cover it because he did it himself
instead of hiring professional! The fire marshall wouldn't let him rent it anymore
until all the repairs were completed. The new owner had someone working on the
floor so he and his father can move in. Sad thing is the guy that was renting had all
his son's Santa Claus in one of the bedrooms and it got burnt up! My neighbor had
to reinburse for everything he lost ( clothes & furniture)
Moral is: Unless you know what you're doing, let a professional work on your furnace!
His "do it yourself" repairs ending up costing him more than the repairman
would!

I think this is the first time I've been back in 3 months! My short term memory doesn't work
good anymore since the stroke, sometimes I plan to come on here, but simply forget to! The reason
I'm on here now is because I did it while I was thinking about it! I still have problems with the typing
the letter D in words. Like I might type the word people like this....peo*d*ple. Doesn; happen when I 
write by hand. I think the computer screen might be causing it!

Gonna run........be back, if I remember it!


----------



## Goblin

Oh yeah, just noticed........June 2nd was my 12 year anniversary on the forum! 👻 👻💀
Tell the truth, I never expected to make it this far!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Welcome back, Goblin! Now go get a broom and clean up the glitter mess you left


----------



## Hairazor

Good to hear from you Goblin, with or without a D


----------



## Goblin

Finally getting the air conditioner / heating fixed on the van! They said it will take about 5 hours!
Hope it won't cost an arm and a leg! Keep your fingers crossed.

Starting to feel my age! Go to bed with aches and pains, wake up with aches and pains! I helped
the young ones work in the yard, my nephew told me I should be able to work harder! I looked at
him and said, "I'm almost 71, I have a bad heart, had a stroke and three surguries, fallen arches,
heel spurs, and arthritis in both feet, and on my worse day I can still work rings around you!. I
really can't  but don't tell him that! 
I tell Andrew, (he owns the comic shop) "look at me, and you'll see yourself in 40 or 50 years!"
Seen on Face book that a boy I went to school with finally decided to hang it up and retire! He's
two years younger than me. Was a vice-president at Townes Funeral home! I told him I didn't
choose to retire....I had no choice!

Gonna call it a night..........

*"Watch out for the Glitter Bats!" 🦇🦇🦇🦇🦇*


----------



## Hairazor

Those dang bats drizzle glitter wherever they go


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glitter bat!


----------



## Goblin

CHARLIE! 

Got the air conditioner fixed on the van! Cost $552.00.
Something gone wrong in the dashboard!

No more riding with the windows down!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I’m sitting here thinking I should be doing something constructive, but if I give it some time, that feeling will pass….


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

And it takes less time each time ...


----------



## Death's Door

Wow - there's kayaking, glitter, bats and air conditioning since I last visited. 

Not much happening with me these days. I have been laying low. On Sunday the 6th, hubby and I were finishing up breakfast and I decided to take the day off - do friggin' nothing - that lasted about 2 seconds. Hubby comes in and tells the the wolfdogs (Goliath and Koda) are in our yard. I check out the window and sure enough, Goliath is in the pond trying to cool off (it was 94 degrees w/humidity). I go out to get them out of the yard and get them back into their pens. The other neighbors were outside and the dogs kept jumping the fences going in and out of everyone's yard. I started to the house to see if someone was home and Goliath came up from behind me and clipped me. He grabbed the back of my arm and and scratched my back which tore my teeshirt. I was in pain right away. Then he jumped the fence and chased my neighbor and her chilhauhaus (Flash & Rosie) into the house. He also got in the house himself. I say "clipped" because if he really would have bit me, I think it would have been a really bad scenario and I would be in worse shape than what I went through. I finally made it back to house and the neighbors called the cops and EMTs because they saw what happened to me. The EMTs did check me and my arm looked swollen with welts. I didn't want to go to the hospital because I thought I was just upset and the pain would go away because it just happened. Even the EMT checked my arm and said it might get worse. I went in the house and got the ice pack to put on it. Meanwhile, the neighbor's SIL came over and was trying to calm everyone down and said her brother was out of town for the day. Hubby was not calming down one bit after trying to defend me by getting me back in the house, the dogs kept trying to separate us. It was ugly. All this happened between 11:45 a.m. and ended 12:50 p.m. The dogs did jump the fence and headed down the baseball fields were the kids and parents were. It wasn't until 3 p.m. they finally got all three wolfdogs (Goliath, Koda & Nova) were finally caught. They were back in the pens by 8 p.m. that night. By Monday the 7th, my arm was a swollen, black & blue hot painful mess. I have been icing it down all day and night. I had numbness and tingling for a couple of days. I still have bruising and still have pain but it has subsided so I know I'm on the mend. The weird thing about this experience is that I really didn't want to deal with anything for a couple of days. I went to work and just tried getting through the day and pain. Hubby and my boss told me I was probably in shock. Boss wanted me to go home but as long as I had an icepack, I could deal with it. The neighbor hasn't even come around to see to see us about this issue. Their yard is right up against ours. They are planning on moving to another house about 45 minutes away on the 24th. As much as I like the dogs, I'm glad to see them go. Their property was a postage stamp and their pens were small for 3 full-sized wolfdogs. The dogs were always pacing and fighting with each other (dominance). Funny thing about this is I was the only one in the neighborhood that liked the dogs - the neighborhood was always were leary of them. I used to have "howling sessions" with them. The other dogs in the neighborhood have been stopping by to check up on me and I give them treats and pets. I did tell my brother about this on Friday. I got an earful from him as to why we haven't called. As I said, I just was in a fog and didn't want to deal with anything. I'm starting to feel like myself and even started back on walking/jogging in the morning. Just had to let you know what I was up to.


----------



## Hairazor

Yowza Death's Door, way to take it easy! Glad to hear you are starting to heal!


----------



## Goblin

Glad you're heling up Death's Door!

My brother had his eyes examined today. Found out he has cataracts! I've been down that road
myself in 2002! Both eyes......cost 10,000 an eye......glad I had health insurance! Good note, I
got 20/20 from the surgury alone! Had been badly nearsighted since I was 10 years old! Had to
wear glasses with thick lenses. He has to go back on August 2nd. I told him it's probably to
discuss the surgury!
I need to get them to check my right eye.....vision is slightly blurred. Not sure if it's a film over the
lens from my cataract surgury, like my sister, (laser cleared it) or from the stroke!

I’m usually sitting here thinking I should be doing something destructive! 
Muhahahahaha............I *usually do too!*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Trying to propel a kayak against the wind definitely qualifies as an upper body workout


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> PG, you’re not going to earn awards for not using your vacation time, so start taking breaks from work. I used to take my vacation time in little chunks, adding a day or two onto a weekend. It’s like taking mini vacations multiple times a year - mentally refreshing and less disruptive than a long break can be.


Roxy, you're right and I should know better. I was rejected for the 4th but I'm reapplying for a few mini vacations within the next 30 days, hopefully before I'm cashed out. I just find it difficult to plan breaks/vacations without a plan. Business is different. One plans a real vacation in advance or takes days off when needed (hard to do that 30 days in advance).


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Goblin said:


> Oh yeah, just noticed........June 2nd was my 12 year anniversary on the forum! 👻 👻💀
> Tell the truth, I never expected to make it this far!


Welcome back Goblin and Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> View attachment 21526
> 
> Glitter bat!


I _love_ this glitter bat!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hairazor said:


> Yowza Death's Door, way to take it easy! Glad to hear you are starting to heal!





Death's Door said:


> Wow - there's kayaking, glitter, bats and air conditioning since I last visited.
> 
> Not much happening with me these days. I have been laying low. On Sunday the 6th, hubby and I were finishing up breakfast and I decided to take the day off - do friggin' nothing - that lasted about 2 seconds. Hubby comes in and tells the the wolfdogs (Goliath and Koda) are in our yard. I check out the window and sure enough, Goliath is in the pond trying to cool off (it was 94 degrees w/humidity). I go out to get them out of the yard and get them back into their pens. The other neighbors were outside and the dogs kept jumping the fences going in and out of everyone's yard. I started to the house to see if someone was home and Goliath came up from behind me and clipped me. He grabbed the back of my arm and and scratched my back which tore my teeshirt. I was in pain right away. Then he jumped the fence and chased my neighbor and her chilhauhaus (Flash & Rosie) into the house. He also got in the house himself. I say "clipped" because if he really would have bit me, I think it would have been a really bad scenario and I would be in worse shape than what I went through. I finally made it back to house and the neighbors called the cops and EMTs because they saw what happened to me. The EMTs did check me and my arm looked swollen with welts. I didn't want to go to the hospital because I thought I was just upset and the pain would go away because it just happened. Even the EMT checked my arm and said it might get worse. I went in the house and got the ice pack to put on it. Meanwhile, the neighbor's SIL came over and was trying to calm everyone down and said her brother was out of town for the day. Hubby was not calming down one bit after trying to defend me by getting me back in the house, the dogs kept trying to separate us. It was ugly. All this happened between 11:45 a.m. and ended 12:50 p.m. The dogs did jump the fence and headed down the baseball fields were the kids and parents were. It wasn't until 3 p.m. they finally got all three wolfdogs (Goliath, Koda & Nova) were finally caught. They were back in the pens by 8 p.m. that night. By Monday the 7th, my arm was a swollen, black & blue hot painful mess. I have been icing it down all day and night. I had numbness and tingling for a couple of days. I still have bruising and still have pain but it has subsided so I know I'm on the mend. The weird thing about this experience is that I really didn't want to deal with anything for a couple of days. I went to work and just tried getting through the day and pain. Hubby and my boss told me I was probably in shock. Boss wanted me to go home but as long as I had an icepack, I could deal with it. The neighbor hasn't even come around to see to see us about this issue. Their yard is right up against ours. They are planning on moving to another house about 45 minutes away on the 24th. As much as I like the dogs, I'm glad to see them go. Their property was a postage stamp and their pens were small for 3 full-sized wolfdogs. The dogs were always pacing and fighting with each other (dominance). Funny thing about this is I was the only one in the neighborhood that liked the dogs - the neighborhood was always were leary of them. I used to have "howling sessions" with them. The other dogs in the neighborhood have been stopping by to check up on me and I give them treats and pets. I did tell my brother about this on Friday. I got an earful from him as to why we haven't called. As I said, I just was in a fog and didn't want to deal with anything. I'm starting to feel like myself and even started back on walking/jogging in the morning. Just had to let you know what I was up to.



Death's Door I'm so sorry this happened to you and glad you are feeling better! I know that you are a huge animal lover and I really appreciate that but I'm not so sure wolves make great pets. That's the thing with wild animals, even when they love a human it's unpredictable what they will do.

Probably a good thing your neighbors are moving away. I hope they move some place where wolves can be wolves. I am so glad you are OK!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Didn't forget to come back last night........I was sick!🤮


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, no puking in the forum!


----------



## Goblin

I apologize to all the friendly folk who might be reading

Oops! I forgot, being the King of the Goblins means you *NEVER** have to say you're sorry! 🎃👾👻*


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha!

Not having any unstructured thoughts at the moment. Must be the summer heat.


----------



## Spooky1

Glad to see you back Goblin! 
DD - hope the arm is better, I love dogs, but some folks are not responsible enough and shouldn’t have them.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The turnover where I work is so high: RNs, LPNs, CNAs. I've been upset when some really good people left but this is the first time I've panicked. I actually panicked when I heard the Director of Nursing resigned. I really like her. She's good and actually cares. I've watched her save lives, take over when some CNA calls off, take over for a nurse, hunt for equipment, so many things. No one is left. Everyone else has been hired within the past year and within the past three months I would say 60% of the nursing staff is agency and they are paid 3 times the amount of any employee's salary. I am freaked. We're not close but I told her (and sort of kiddingly begged her to stay but I was serious) how highly I think of her. I found out she just got torn apart with management and administration. I even talked to her son, who works there and I like a lot. He flat out told me never. He told me a lot. It's probably almost time for me to leave too. I think most of this is due to the company being bought out a while back. It's just crazy. I want to go to school and have this company pay for it but I might just go prn and pay for it myself. I'm thinking about it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

PG, one thing to be mindful of, if the company you work for pays for schooling, is whether there is a penalty of some kind if you leave after they’ve put money into your education. It’s not uncommon for employees to be required to pay back all or part of company-paid tuition if they fail to remain with the company for a certain amount of time (such as one year) after completing a class or training. Sometimes you’ll see a requirement for getting a passing grade as well. That’s how a business can ensure it gets some benefit from its investment.


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG, it is no fun working somewhere you are unhappy, been there. Roxy has a good thought about if you need to be locked into staying a certain amount of time if they pay your schooling.


----------



## Goblin

Hello........Spooky uhhhhh 1, isn't it?   

Finally got some imformation about my friend with Covid. She has been the hospital🏳
for 30 days! Doing better, hope to come home Wednesday!


----------



## stick

Glad your friend is doing better and is able to come home Wednesday. It is great seeing you back on here spreading love and glitter to everyone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don’t be encouraging that Goblin glitter habit, stick


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Don’t be encouraging that Goblin glitter habit, stick


Just for that..........you get the glitter first.....and last.....and all times in between!
Glitter dragons assemble! 🐉🐉🐉🐉🐉🐉🐉🐲🐲🐲🐲


----------



## Goblin

Don't know it she came home from the hospital! Must not or I would've hard from her!
When I had my stroke my sister asked me just how many friends I had on Facebook?
I told her I didn't know so she showed me FB on her phone, it looked like I had a 1000
posts on there!  First thing I did when I came home was go on there and let
everyone I was okay! Took me over an hour to read all the replies I got!


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Goblin - Thanx for the update about your friend. Hope she is OK and gets out soon.

PrettyG - When I was temping in the HR dept. for Inspira Hospital, there were always hospital workers that changed their positions due to burn out or being bought out by another company. With Covid, it not a surprise to me that anyone would want a change in position. Hospital workers took the full brunt of the Covid storm and I'm concerned about this variant that is happening. I hope you get the days off that you request. Taking mini-vacation time just catching up on personal things or just chilling out can make a difference. Also, what Roxy said about tuition holds true. If you sign up for it there will probably be stipulations about leaving and keep a good grade average. However, I'm sure you would knock it out of the ball park with grades. 

I had to go to the Urgent Care because I got a bacterial infection in my right eye on Monday. I also had them check out my right arm to make sure it was healing properly. They gave me drops and a pill to take for the eye and an antibiotic for my arm out of caution. Even though the swelling has gone down, where the puncture wounds are, it is still sore to touch. 

Settlement is today for the neighbor with the dogs. From what my other neighbor told me the pens are bigger and is in a area where the neighbors are more spread out. I think it will be a good change for them and relief to our neighborhood.


----------



## Hairazor

Keep well Death's Door


----------



## RoxyBlue

Death’s Door, did your doctor ask if your neighbor’s dogs have been vaccinated against rabies? Since there was a break in your skin from the bite, you definitely should check on that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin said:


> Just for that..........you get the glitter first.....and last.....and all times in between!
> Glitter dragons assemble! 🐉🐉🐉🐉🐉🐉🐉🐲🐲🐲🐲


(quietly arming myself with a glitter-deflecting raygun and force field)


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Having a girls day with my friends (ex bosses from the Health Department) tomorrow. Shopping, beach time and lunch with booze. Big smile.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Wh- Where was that again? And when? … ?


----------



## Hairazor

You go PrettyG ( and if you see a big shadow don't worry, Dr. M probably found you. Suggest he buy the first round)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have fun, PG, and keep an eye out for that maniaco guy


----------



## Goblin

Still haven't heard from my friend. I don't think she's been 
released from the hospital yet! That's been 30 days! My
sister was in the hospital one week.....and she's 74 with
COPD!


----------



## Goblin

Goblin said:


> Still haven't heard from my friend. I don't think she's been
> released from the hospital yet! That's been 30 days! My
> sister was in the hospital one week.....and she's 74 with
> COPD!


Got an update on my friend tonight! 
She came home from the hospital. She is still having trouble
breathing, She's having anxiety and panic attacks (that's a
new one on me) Might be from where she had a mild stroke
just before I had mine!


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Death’s Door, did your doctor ask if your neighbor’s dogs have been vaccinated against rabies? Since there was a break in your skin from the bite, you definitely should check on that.


Yep, I had to fill out a form with the info. Unfortunately, I didn't have a lot of info to go on. I filled it out the form the best I could about the incident. I only knew his first name. I mean, he was not really neighborly. We were talking to the rest of the neighbors and he didn't talk to them much either. I'm sure he did have the dogs vaccinated. He hasn't been around when we're home for me to ask. They did move out to their new house last Thursday. My upper arm is healing and but is still tender to the touch, but it is doing well. 

Neighbor's friends took down the pen. He didn't put back the fence that separated our yards - he just left it open with no fence. Now I guess it will be our responsibility to put up the fence. Kinda felt like he was giving us the finger by not doing this. I mean, what the hell did we do to him. What a douche!

On a positive note, I got to hang out in the pool and not having to deal with the dogs barking at us or fighting with each other. It was nice to have that peace back.

Hey Goblin - I'm glad that your friend is out of the hospital. Being home I hope she will recuperate a lot faster. I hope she can get the anxiety and panic attacks under control.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I'm feeling super lazy today. It's like regular lazy, but I'm wearing a cape.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Un-neighborly neighbors are the worst, DD.

Doc, good to know that I, too, could be a super hero when lazy through the simple addition of a cape


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Oh, I've been Super Annoying, Super Drunk, Super Naïve, and Super Cute. All with just the addition of a cape. And sometimes rum.


----------



## Hairazor

So, I'm off to get some Rum (got a cape)


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Wait ... you — you don't have rum _on-hand_? That's a foreign concept to me ...


----------



## Hairazor

Am I the only one who has 8 posts by deyoce3937 in the "New" section? I did not open because of not understanding the language


----------



## Hairazor

Dr. M, did you ever hear of having a bad day and running out of rum so you have to become a Rum Runner (with or without cape)


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Hairazor said:


> Am I the only one who has 8 posts by deyoce3937 in the "New" section? I did not open because of not understanding the language


I see it too. The TIKI Forum I attend has seen an increase in spammer accounts being created in the last month. They shut them down pretty quick. I wonder if that's what's happening here.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Hairazor said:


> Dr. M, did you ever hear of having a bad day and running out of rum so you have to become a Rum Runner (with or without cape)


I NEVER run out of rum. It's in my contract.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor said:


> Am I the only one who has 8 posts by deyoce3937 in the "New" section? I did not open because of not understanding the language


The offending spammer has been removed. This one was flagged by the software as well, so it showed up in the moderator approval queue as soon as I logged in. A simple click of a button and the spammer and associated posts/threads magically disappear.

Based on what I’ve seen over the past several weeks, I’d say that at least a third, if not half, of new members here are spammers. The forum software flags some of them, but many come in under the radar, so to speak. I now routinely look for red flags for any member who has joined since my last log-in.


----------



## Spooky1

It’s way too hot outside. Looking forward to Fall.


----------



## Hairazor

It's in the upper 8o's - lower 90's and thay say a heat wave is headed our way, say what!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Stopping by to say hello.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to see you and “hello” back at you, Haunti!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dr. Maniaco said:


> I'm feeling super lazy today. It's like regular lazy, but I'm wearing a cape.


That is hysterical !

I am going to have to borrow this line, it applies to so many things. Is that OK?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hauntiholik said:


> Stopping by to say hello.


Hello back Haunti and a huge hug!!!!! (((Haunti)))


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

PrettyGhoul said:


> That is hysterical !
> 
> I am going to have to borrow this line, it applies to so many things. Is that OK?


Patent Pending


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our dog Abby has become a master of the “Are you trying to poison me?” look when we try to get her to eat something she’s decided she doesn’t like even though she’s eaten it for years.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> Our dog Abby has become a master of the “Are you trying to poison me?” look when we try to get her to eat something she’s decided she doesn’t like even though she’s eaten it for years.


Is it a taco? I bet it's not a taco.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Car news....
Belfry won best of show at the 2021 Hearsecon Decay 'N Shine.
Also, a car museum wants to put my hearse on display for 3 months this spring.


----------



## Hairazor

Woot, Woot Hauntiholik


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Is it a taco? I bet it's not a taco.


Ha! You are correct. She would probably eat a taco without complaint


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Car news....
> Belfry won best of show at the 2021 Hearsecon Decay 'N Shine.
> Also, a car museum wants to put my hearse on display for 3 months this spring.


Woo hoo! You go, Belfry!


----------



## Goblin

My cat Garfield doesn't leave the kitchen! The air conditioner cools the floor and he lays there 24/7!
The living room has a carpet, so it's not as cool as the kitchen floor! We've has him 16 years......1
year for a cat is equal to 5 human years....so he is the equivalent of an 80 year old man! Big Kitty
was 17 when he passed away!

My friend came home from the hospital after a 30 day stay! Her husband told me she was having
anxiety and panic attacks! He told me, "My wife speaks very highly of you! Feel free to acquire about
how she's doing (she probably told him that!) We've known each other for 25 years and when I didn't
hear from her I feared the worse! Of course, I haven't heard anything else from him in 2 days!

I got a Lady Death ornament. Not sure if it's for a Christmas tree or a Halloween tree! Bought a copy
of Life Magazine's 45th anniversary Jaws photo magazine! Never get tired of the movie! Back in 74
I was in knee deep water, picking up sand dollars. I glanced up and seen a large dark shape under
the surface coming toward me....fast! Don't know what it was, but I got out of the water even faster!

Well......to wish everyone a happy 4th of July...........

*"RED WHITE AND BLUE GLITTER FOR EVERYONE!"🏳🏳🏳*


----------



## Hairazor

HAPPY FOURTH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy 4th and may all those who shoot off firecrackers illegally and without regard to their effect on the dogs and other pets in the neighborhood be doomed to an eternity of cleaning glitter out of shag carpeting.


----------



## Hairazor

^ I'll buy that


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy 4th of July, you ungrateful colonists!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gonna be in the 90s again this week. Good for the jalapeno and tomato plants, not so good for people and dogs.


----------



## Hairazor

Hotter outside than Mrs. O'Leary's cow


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Hairazor said:


> Hotter outside than Mrs. O'Leary's cow












I don't know ... She was pretty hot.


----------



## Goblin

The one good thing about taking blood thinners..........the heat doesn't bother you! 
Just the cold does!


----------



## stick

Dr. Maniaco yes she is very hot.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must have been pool party day for the birds yesterday - had to rinse and refill the birdbath three times. They also powered through a suet cake within a few hours.


----------



## Death's Door

Haunti - Congrats on your fine ride, Belfry's best in show - Congrats to ya!!! I am envious!

The birds in our area yesterday were having a pool party too. They kept going into our pond to cool off. So far this year, we had success with the birdboxes that hubby made. He made three new ones and fixed the older ones. A successful house wren nest, a chickadee nest along with a cardinal nest in one of our bushes. The house wren is moving into the new refurbished box. Hopefully we will have another brood soon. 

With this heat, the tomato, eggplant and pepper plants have been growing and producing a lot of goodies. I did plant the pumpkins yesterday. I started them in seed trays and they're getting out of hand.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Hello everyone...I thought i would pop my head into this thread and cheer everyone up...Its only 16 weeks till Halloween and 24 weeks till Christmas...Omg i cant believe i put a huge smile on everyones faces🤣


----------



## RoxyBlue

You’re such a character, GYM


----------



## Hairazor

Smiling as I type GYM


----------



## RoxyBlue

After a few trial outings supported by lots of treats, we convinced Abby it is now safe to go out into the backyard after dark. No more bada booms (at least until the next holiday).


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

*BIG *bada-boom!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr. Maniaco said:


> *BIG *bada-boom!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> View attachment 21549


Ecto Gammat

(for all you fellow Fifth Element fans out there!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Multipass!

One of our favorite movies


----------



## Headless

Thought I would poke my head in the door again, share a few new props and say Hi. I was sad that the first two posts I read were about P5 and Halstaff. Hope Steve is doing OK now and everyone else too!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I have four glorious days off. Well this weekend is my weekend off, the scheduler finally gave me Monday off and told me I could have Tuesday _if_ I could find someone to cover for me, which I did. But...how crazy is it that I have to find someone to cover for me for a vacation day? The thought behind that is I need 30 days in advance notice but as you all can attest I have been going after vacation days for a long time.. Now I'm out of time and they'll be cashed out. Not my fault you're understaffed. Just before I left the scheduler asked me to pick up on Sunday. LOL Bat**** crazy people.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You know, I saw a clip of Ringo Starr in CA recently and it made me think of my Father. He loved the song: When I'm Sixty Four. It made him laugh to sing it to my Mother.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Peace and Love


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Beatles rule (and rock)! That’s a great song, too.


----------



## Spooky1

Haunti, congrats on Belfy’s win. 
PG, I love the Beatles too, but I still have a few year to go until I’m 64.😁


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don’t you just hate it when you ask a question and the answer you get has absolutely nothing to do with the question?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> Don’t you just hate it when you ask a question and the answer you get has absolutely nothing to do with the question?


Three horses and a purple snowshoe.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Three horses and a purple snowshoe.


LOL, ya goof!


----------



## Hairazor

Hey Dr.M, what do I do if my snowshoe is pink?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Just don't walk in the yellow snow ... those colors clash.


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Don’t you just hate it when you ask a question and the answer you get has absolutely nothing to do with the question?


You asked a question?


----------



## Goblin

Hope everyone had a great fourth. We used to have cookouts till
Momma and Daddy passed away, then they stopped! 

My friend with Covid is getting better. She's eating a little more each day!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin said:


> You asked a question?


Twelve cents plus change


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I have a new patient who's name is Barbara, like mine. She's originally from Poland so Barbara is Basia; she told me that it means Barbara but also someone who is sweet. She and her husband have both stopped calling me Barbara and now only refer to me as Basia. I'm really flattered.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

OK, I have to know. What does Twelve cents plus change mean? I looked it up and found nothing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

PrettyGhoul said:


> OK, I have to know. What does Twelve cents plus change mean? I looked it up and found nothing.


It doesn’t mean anything, as far as I know. I was just following the pattern (started by Doc M’s response to my original post about non-answers to a question) of answering a question with something that has absolutely nothing to do with the question


----------



## Goblin

I found out something I've been wondering about since I had my stroke! Why I type the letter D in some of my words! It's called Aphasia!
Aphasia is a disorder that results from damage to portions of the brain that are responsible for language. For most people, these areas 
are on the left side of the brain. ( Where I had the stroke) Aphasia usually occurs suddenly, often following a stroke or head injury. It's
supposed to gradually clear up as time passes. It's not as bad as it used to be, it used to be every second word!

My stroke doctor told me the stroke was caused by a piece of a blood clot in my heart broke off and traveled to my brain. It blocked
the flow of blood to the brain causing brain cells to die! Unfortunately, brain cells don't regenerate, they're just dead! All the speech
therapy I went through was to train the other cells to compensate for it!


----------



## Spooky1

Watched the first episode of Surreal Estate on the SyFy channel the other night. Definitely has potential. Creepy, even scary at times, but with enough humor to keep it from getting too heavy. We’ll keep watching for now.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Spooky1 said:


> Watched the first episode of Surreal Estate on the SyFy channel the other night. Definitely has potential. Creepy, even scary at times, but with enough humor to keep it from getting too heavy. We’ll keep watching for now.


Watching it now per your recommendation ... so far, I'm Loving it! What a great premise.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Lucy cried to get in, her cry was different and I should have known. Now there is a (very cute) fruit rat under my sofa. I am not happy.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I have the door open and Lucy is watching the sofa openings, grrrrr. I can't believe there is a rat under my sofa. Poor kitty, she knows I'm upset. I'm calmed down and told her she'd a great hunter, which she is. I just want this rat, alive, and out of here.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Today was my day off, I slept really late, until almost 3pm. A lawn mower woke me up, it was the man who mows my lawn. I woke up, talked to him, paid him and started cooking. Turkey, I put a turkey breast in the oven and then went to the dollar store and Publix. I wish I had just gone to the beach. Honestly today was so hot and I really didn't need to go shopping. Oh well , next week.


----------



## Goblin

PrettyGhoul said:


> I have the door open and Lucy is watching the sofa openings, grrrrr. I can't believe there is a rat under my sofa. Poor kitty, she knows I'm upset. I'm calmed down and told her she'd a great hunter, which she is. I just want this rat, alive, and out of here.


Home Depot sells humane traps where you can trap them alive and turn them loose in the wilds! A mama rat got in
the house and had 11 babies! We got two humane traps and trapped all eleven and mama and turned them loose in the woods!
If your local store doesn't carry them go online and order it! 
Word of advice, it won't come out if there's a cat close by!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad you got a day off, PG, even if spending it with a rat wasn’t on the agenda We had a possum visit our yard last night and a pair of bunnies (not at the same time). One of the local foxes strolled through last week. Haven’t seen a raccoon yet.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oh, I wish we had rabbits and foxes here. We used to, but now it's to built up. Developers have gone crazy in Sarasota. Lots of rabbits where I work so I get my bunny fix there. No fox sighting in a long time.

Lucy killed the rat. I went to bed and she waited it out. I was sad about that though. I wish I could have saved it.

I went shopping and left the turkey because I wanted ice cream; also I was bored. So....the turkey is a little dry but the dressing and gravy are mouth watering good, lol. I also baked a Quiche, that's almost gone. I indulged with an ice cream soda with the ice cream. I love those; my Mother worked at her father's pharmacy as a teenager and taught me how to make the perfect ice cream soda. Delicious!


----------



## RoxyBlue

An ice cream soda has always been my favorite fountain drink. For me, the perfect ones are made with vanilla ice cream, Hershey’s chocolate syrup, and icy cold seltzer water so you get that little bit of frozen crust on the ice cream. Ahhh, perfection!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

My mom used to make those for us ... but she used 7-up. I think I'll run to the store this afternoon ...


----------



## Goblin

Apparently aphasia only affects you when you're typing! I write stuff by hand and I have no
problem! It's like the keys on the keyboard are telling my brain, "Pick me! Pick me!" I really
wish it would go away, I hate having to go back and correct everything! 

The Walmart bakery came out with a Rainbow Cake, each layer (7) is a different color with
white frosting! Unfortunately they don't sell a whole cake, just slices!

Met a man today who is a professional wrestler. Told me is name......never heard of him! I
think he's one of the little nobody's that make the big names look good!

Bought a Garfield t-shirt at Big Lots, it had a X large sticker on it, but it was a tight fit! The
inside label said medium!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Always look for the inside label, Goblin. Those stick-on size labels sometimes get put on the wrong piece of clothing.

Lot of activity in our backyard last night, although not all at once. First a rat showed up, then a possum, then a fox, and finally the bunnies. The fox needs to get a memo about showing up when the rat is there.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

This is weird but I have forgotten what roses smell like. I have a patient who has an extensive garden and her son cut some tea roses and brought them to her; she asked me to smell them. I was in a hurry and just sorta did and didn't recognize the aroma. They looked at me like I was insane and I realized I was the epitome of stop and smell the roses. I did stop; her roses are beautiful and the scent is so amazing! How did I forget how roses smell? Seriously how did I forget that? I smell her roses every time I go into her room but I wonder how the heck did I forget that?


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Always look for the inside label, Goblin. Those stick-on size labels sometimes get put on the wrong piece of clothing.
> 
> Lot of activity in our backyard last night, although not all at once. First a rat showed up, then a possum, then a fox, and finally the bunnies. The fox needs to get a memo about showing up when the rat is there.


When my niece had her dogs in the backyard we had wharf rats show up.....they are some big rats! Use to have a fox that would eat with the cats!
Had a racoon and opossum that came on the front porch a lot! Bunnies hung around a lot, won't scared o us! Use to sit on the front porch at night
and watch as many 8 deer gather! Seen a skunk, owl, and hawks! Found out a long time ago they've learned that where there's people there's
foods......gardens!


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG, roses, they have pretty much bred the smell out of roses so to find ones that still have the unique scent is awesome


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, we live just several blocks from Main street and have a highway 1 house South of us and a main city street in front of us---we had the raccoons that took up residence on our porch roof, we see bunnies all the time, the squirrels like to harass the dog, we had a possum in the back porch for 1 night and often we smell skunk. The wildlife is alive and well here in IA


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our current rat visitor appears to be either trap shy or trap smart. We may have to try the live trap to catch him.

The possum last night came right up to the trail cam. Apparently he wanted to be sure we saw him


----------



## Goblin

The *brown rat* (_Rattus norvegicus_), also known as the *wharf rat*, is a widespread species of common rat. One of the largest muroids, it 
is a brown or grey rodent with a head and body length of up to 28 cm (11 in) long, and a tail slightly shorter than that. It weighs between 
140 and 500 g (5 and 17+3⁄4 oz).
One of the grey ones caught it's foot in a trap, chewed it off to get free! It didn't learn it's lesson, came back and put it's head in the trap!
Use to look out in the backyard and see as many as many as 5 or 6 of the brown ones! They are very hard to get rid of!
Use to have a possum that cam up on the front porch while I was sitting there! He'd just stare at me. Of you move they'll play dead! I
picked one up while it was playing dead and carried it to the edge of the woods! When I set it down and stepped back it suddenly came to 
life! Move toward it, and it plays dead again!
Have a little wrenn that comes around and eats stink bugs off the window screens!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

... I found a rock in the backyard. I named him Sherman.


----------



## stick

Doc you are always good for a Laugh.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

That's what she said.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr. Maniaco said:


> ... I found a rock in the backyard. I named him Sherman.


Doc, when it comes to saying something hilarious, you are the King of Humor


----------



## Dr. Maniaco




----------



## Spooky1

Now we’re seeing two rats in the yard at night. No luck with the spring traps, need to break out the live trap and give it a try.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

They just want to take over the world ...


----------



## stick

Spooky1 said:


> Now we’re seeing two rats in the yard at night.


That is what happens when you live so close to D.C. that place is full of rats and they all work for the same place.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last Friday one of the agency nurses tested positive for COVID-19 and by Sunday (my day off but I was begged to pick up) I came into work to find out 7 patients (five of whom had been vaccinated) tested positive. Today (Monday) it's up to 20, most had been vaccinated and many were so sick they were sent out (to the hospital). It's spread to our long term care facility, all of whom have been vaccinated. This is different from about a month ago when a CNA caught covid from a family member and spread it to 3 unvaccinated patients, none of whom got severe symptoms. I asked if this was the delta variant but no one knows, yet.

I haven't been vaccinated, because as I said before, I caught covid and when they offered the vaccine I was in the 90 day window, then when they offered again they skipped me (still mad about that). Today HR was desperately signing up anyone who wanted it (me)! 

Anyway, whatever is going on, be careful.. I plan on (continuing) to wear a mask in public and wash my hands like crazy (which I always do). I hate masks but better than being sick! I really don't want to go through this again (anymore) so take care all!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hairazor said:


> PrettyG, roses, they have pretty much bred the smell out of roses so to find ones that still have the unique scent is awesome



HR, that is really interesting, I did not know that but it explains a lot. I realized I'm used to Roses looking like the perfect flower in a 7-11, no scent. My patient's Roses were not perfect, nor did they look like the roses I'm used to but they were beautiful and the scent was what I remembered but could not identify. Wonderful!


----------



## Hairazor

Stay safe PrettyG. Your news about the outbreak is scary.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We’re still exercising caution when going into stores or occupied buildings for any length of time. Masks are a minor inconvenience when you consider the alternative.

Unrelated, it’s hot here today - again. We almost got rain yesterday, but the storm front did what it oftens does when it gets to our area - splits into two fronts like the parting of the Red Sea as it passes over us, then merges back into one after it gets past us.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Went outside to get the mail today ...


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, ^ that


----------



## RoxyBlue

We did our part for the economy today - bought over $200 worth of beverages containing alcohol at the liquor store. Bring on the apocalypse, ‘ cause we’re well stocked now


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> We did our part for the economy today - bought over $200 worth of beverages containing alcohol at the liquor store. Bring on the apocalypse, ‘ cause we’re well stocked now


Well it’s enough to last a few days at least. 😜🍾


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Smart! All I have is a half gone bottle of ready to drink Jose Cuervo Classic Margarita. I love margaritas!

Really bad rain/lightning storm here. It's making me cringe.

So tonight at work the worst ever. I went on a 15 minute break only to find a NA locked outside. G, one of the best, most respected nurses there. Admin changed the codes and told NO ONE. So disrespectful. He was out in the Florida heat for like an hour. I asked the head of housekeeping (who had the code) to give it to me, I asked her to let him in but she refused and said "they" forbid her to. I ran to another unit and they didn't know the new codes either and were ferocious and gave me an old code that they thought might work. It did to get out, not to get in and now we're both trapped. (How crazy does this sound to you all yet) Now I'm calling nurses on my unit but they are busy and don't have phones on them. This is the point where I turn to G and say "I'm done". I just sat down and chuckled. 50 employees are treated like nobodies, stupid children. Nurse, CNAS, housekeeping, etc. I'm so angry, so is everyone, but for me this was it. came home tonight and called off for tomorrow. I have never done that before. I am so mad. What the hell, I have sick and vacations days. More to this story but it would take to long.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> We did our part for the economy today - bought over $200 worth of beverages containing alcohol at the liquor store. Bring on the apocalypse, ‘ cause we’re well stocked now


What was that address again ... ?


----------



## stick

Party at Roxy"s and Spooky1's this weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

PG, is this a nursing home where you work? There must be some oversight agency you can report incidents to.


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG, DANG!!, I'm with Roxy, who can you report this to? And of course you know me, A Pox on the evil doers!! I fear for the residents and the staff.


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG, they didn't breed the scent out of roses on purpose, in the quest for bigger, hardier, more vibrant, etc. the scent went by the wayside


----------



## RoxyBlue

We are “training” the rats to go into the live trap so we can relocate them far from our yard. They’ve shown themselves to be very trap-smart/shy, so this process always takes days and patience. Last night they finally got bold enough to go all the way inside (the trap door is aecured open during the training process), so hopefully tonight we’ll get at least one of them.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I may have missed this but why are you trying to relocate the rats from your yard? I'm curious. I'm fine with rats living in our yard, as long as they don't relocate inside our house, but we have tiny, cute little fruit tree rats and of course Lucy, lol.

My insurance company wanted a new 4 point/ wind mitigation inspection. I was confused because I thought (was told) the roofing company would take care of the new uniform Mitigation inspection but (shrugs) I give up with them. I just went ahead and paid for it myself (again). It was done on Friday. I think we passed everything with flying colors, fingers crossed and I'm going to give the roofing company a crappy google review. The roof is great, I'm told. Nothing else about that experience was and I want other customers to know. Especially about the price hike, no yard clean up and the lies. The inspector loved the roof and told me so. Happy about that. Although he told me it would last 20 years and the roofing company said 30. Just saying.

I don't know if you all remember but several months ago I purchased many solar concrete frogs from dollar general and I have to say I love these things. They are still working great, are so bright and so cute! I'm a weirdo so I move them around the yard or sometimes I have them in a pack in front of the back door. The first time I did that I forgot, came home from work and screamed when I saw all these critters looking in at me, lol. It cracked me up. They amuse me and I just love them! Well worth a dollar apiece (I see them bring sold on ebay for five or six dollars apiece).. Seriously, it is amazing how well they work. I'm going to use them for Halloween too. I have plans for them. I have bought eyes in the dark props (lights) before but they always just look like blobs of light. These absolutely look like eyes of something. Seriously love!


----------



## Hairazor

Note to self: check out solar frogs from Dollar General


----------



## RoxyBlue

PG, we remove rats because one rat in your yard eventually becomes multiple rats in your yard, and multiple rats eventually look for a warm place to live when it gets cold (as it does in our area). We can’t and won’t use poison bait because of the risk it would pose to our dog and the other animals that frequent our yard. We don’t leave snap traps out for more than a few hours at a time for the same reason (plus rats learn to avoid them pretty quickly). 

If you have any doubts about why controlling rats is important, I’ve posted a summary below from a Baltimore blog:

Rats are your property’s worst enemy. These pests make nests out of the structures in your home, chewing through wood, wires, plastic, and insulation. The repairs from Norway rat damage can cost thousands of dollars and ruin your property value.

Norway rats can also spread some awful illnesses. Rats vector diseases such as leptospira, Bartonella, salmonella, hantavirus, and the bubonic plague. These pathogens are spread in the following ways:

Eating your food. A Norway rat in the pantry contaminates your entire food supply.
Urine and feces. Rodents leave droppings wherever they walk, making your entire property a hazard.
Walking around. Norway rats spread disease simply by existing in your house. The longer they remain, the greater the risk of infection.
Finally, Norway rats can also spread parasites, like fleas and ticks, which also carry their own set of diseases and problems. Norway rats have no place in your Baltimore property.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Hairazor said:


> Note to self: check out solar frogs from Dollar General


That's a sentence you don't hear every day ...


----------



## Goblin

My younger brother has to have cataract surgery in October! He
has to go to Lynchburg instead of here in Danville I had to have
the surgery in November 2002, both eyes, two weeks apart.......
cost ten thousand an eye! Good note, got 20/20 vision from the
surgery after being severe nearsighted since I was 10!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> PG, we remove rats because one rat in your yard eventually becomes multiple rats in your yard, and multiple rats eventually look for a warm place to live when it gets cold (as it does in our area). We can’t and won’t use poison bait because of the risk it would pose to our dog and the other animals that frequent our yard. We don’t leave snap traps out for more than a few hours at a time for the same reason (plus rats learn to avoid them pretty quickly).
> 
> If you have any doubts about why controlling rats is important, I’ve posted a summary below from a Baltimore blog:
> 
> Rats are your property’s worst enemy. These pests make nests out of the structures in your home, chewing through wood, wires, plastic, and insulation. The repairs from Norway rat damage can cost thousands of dollars and ruin your property value.
> 
> Norway rats can also spread some awful illnesses. Rats vector diseases such as leptospira, Bartonella, salmonella, hantavirus, and the bubonic plague. These pathogens are spread in the following ways:
> 
> Eating your food. A Norway rat in the pantry contaminates your entire food supply.
> Urine and feces. Rodents leave droppings wherever they walk, making your entire property a hazard.
> Walking around. Norway rats spread disease simply by existing in your house. The longer they remain, the greater the risk of infection.
> Finally, Norway rats can also spread parasites, like fleas and ticks, which also carry their own set of diseases and problems. Norway rats have no place in your Baltimore property.


Wow, I had no idea, which is odd because in Florida there are so many pests. I hope I didn't sound offensive, I am just ignorant about rats and had never heard of anyone relocating them before, just groundhogs and raccoons. So I was curious. I also looked up if they are in Florida and they are...especially around the coast and I live on the coast. I am not surprised rats learn how to avoid traps quickly because the one thing I did know is how intelligent they are.

The fruit tree rats I talk about sometimes are these tiny, adorable big eyed critters (they look more like mice and look like something Disney would make up) anyway they live in palms and fruit trees and normally never get into a house, well in my experience. I may have a different experience because of Lucy and my cats before her. I have never looked them up, until now, but they are roof rats and according to the University of Florida, the roof rat is the worst rodent and also the most common. I need to give my good kitty Lucy more kitty treats.


----------



## Hairazor

Got a card a few weeks ago that August is my month to do my Civic Duty and be available for Jury Duty. I had to go in yesterday at 8:30 A.M (that's before I normally get up and certainly before I would leave the house -- benefit of being retired) AND be presentable. We were told the trial would probably last through Friday and had to do with domestic violence and rape. I am Juror #13, ha, but lucky yesterday as I, along with 56 others, were rejected. Now I need to look at 13 as not necessarily an unlucky number. Don't get me wrong, I am all for doing my Civic Duty but am glad not on a case like that


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not a problem, PG, and I wasn’t offended. If the neighborhood fox or feral cats were doing their job, we wouldn’t have to deal with the rats. As it is, we’re taking up the slack😜.

Hairazor, I expect most people (including myself) aren’t thrilled about jury duty but do what they have to do regardless. I’ve been summoned for jury duty three times in the past 20 years. First time my number was so high that I never had to report. Second time I had to appear but, after a few hours of waiting, everyone was told they could go home because all the cases had waived the right to a jury trial. Third time I made it all the way through interviews, but was not selected - kind of felt like dodging a bullet since the individuals to my immediate left and right were chosen.


----------



## Hairazor

Roxy, this Jury Duty was the first for me. We were there from 8:30 - 11:45 and went through questioning then selection. As with you, 12 & 14 got picked but not my 13. Mostly I worry I might nod off if I get picked, how horrible would that be!!!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I found if you wear a t-shirt that says "Nuke the Gay Whales" on it, you never get picked for jury duty.


----------



## Hairazor

^ You mean one that says "Guilty as Sin" won't do the trick


----------



## Death's Door

Again, I missed a lot around here! I have been busy - I don't remember if I told you guys that on Mother's Day I was working on planting the vegetable garden and was getting mulch from our compost heap when all the sudden I look down and there in the dirt was what I thought a round brooch or pin of some kind and it turned out to be a turtle hatchling. I picked it up and it felt healthy and when I touched its foot, it reacted. I started to look around to see if there were any other turtles and there weren't any. There is usually a "clutch" of eggs. I took it in to show hubby and we cleaned it up and got a fish bowl for it (hubby has a collection of bowls and tanks). After a few days it started to move around and was alert. I bought turtle food from the pet store for him and he had no problem eating. I didn't have a name yet but after looking at its bottom shell, it looked like "patchwork" - Thus the name "Patches". Hubby and I didn't think he was born in the yard and was probably brought in either by a bird flying over. Don't laugh - but the crows in the area are always dropping things in the yard especially when one has what the other wants. I've had bread drop on me because of the crows fighting over it.


Well, a week after that a friend stopped by and said he found a turtle down near the pond and it was crossing in the street. He picked it up and brought it to us (he knew and saw patches when he stopped by one day when we were outside). Again, very healthy hatchling and, of course, it needed a name. Hubby always has the UFO documentaries on or friggin "Ancient Aliens" which drives me crazy. Again, needed a name for this little guy. Again, I look it over and again on the bottom shell it looks like -------something from the "Ancient Aliens" show. Let me introduce you to "ET"








View attachment 21611


I know - Right! Well, as you can see they were the size of a quarter when they showed up. As of today, this is them in their oversize glory. Patches is 3 1/2 wide and ET is the size of a silver dollar. They are doing well and we have them on the dining room table so we are constantly entertained by them. Their favorite hobby is begging for their food and eating and pooping. They get their tank cleaned twice a day. When I come in from work, they just starting splashing around, pressing against the glass excited to see me. Again, it's probably a food thing but I look forward to seeing them do this.

[







ATTACH]21612[/ATTACH]

We will probably keep them for a 1-2 years before releasing them in the creek down the street from us. Right know they would still be vulnerable to predators.

The coincidental part of all of this is that on my Pinterest Page, I have a "Blast from the Past" category that a week before Patches showed up, I posted a turtle bowl with the plastic palm tree on it. You could get the red-eared slider turtles at the pet store and by the bowl - which I had as a kid in the 70's. Fate - I don't know but I do love them two characters.


----------



## Death's Door

Just a clarification - Patches is the phot on the bottom. I tried editing it but his pic wasn't inserted on the top. However, I'm glad to be able to post the pics.


----------



## RoxyBlue

They’re adorable, DD


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Hey all. Been a while.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, HB! Good to see you here!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So the Covid-19 variant is here and I can't even begin to tell you how unhappy I am. Full gear and N-95s are back, squishing my face, drooling and nose running underneath it. Just took the ( _respirator)_ test again, year is up. I was retested today, I hope I fail, but I was honest so I won't. Grrrrr, I am so done with this. I can't even begin to say how much I HATE this. Really unhappy, everyone in health care is unhappy and the masks are becoming unbearable. It's not just me but everyone, imagine you wore an N--95 for a year, 8-16 hours a day (doubles). Maybe 2 month reprieve. Now again...it's like sandpaper, no, fiberglass on your face for 16 hours. That's exactly what it is like! For whatever reason it is so much worse this time around.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm am literally crawling at my face. I looked it up on google and yep, its a thing. After a year healthcare workers are developing reactions, allergies to the face masks; not good. Our HR is the worse ever. This was HR telling me to take the test:

:::Friendly::: HR: Hey Barb: (high five)

me: (confused by friendly/ creepy demeanor) Hi J ! (give belated hand slap)

HR: Time to get your yearly blah , blah, blah

Me: I'm sorry, what?

HR: You have to get a yearly respirator test.

Me: Did you get one?

HR: Hardly laugh: Yes I did. Answer yes to everything OK? (or no, I can't remember).

Me: OK, have a good night.

I took the test and just answered everything honestly.


----------



## Hairazor

Death's Door, love your turtle tale and the turtles

PrettyG, wish you had better work conditions. Can't imagine wearing the get up AND dealing with crappy bosses.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I were talking this morning about people who whine and complain about having to put on a mask to go into a store, but never give a thought to or give a rat’s a$$ about medical professionals who have to wear protective gear day in and day out.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Very true Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think the rat we’ve been trying to catch for weeks made a deal with the squirrels to sabotage our efforts. A squirrel got caught in the live trap this morning and tore apart the tripping mechanism. Nothing more humbling than being outsmarted by a bunch of rodents


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Haunted Bayou said:


> Hey all. Been a while.



Hi Haunted Bayou! Nice to see you!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Death's Door said:


> Again, I missed a lot around here! I have been busy - I don't remember if I told you guys that on Mother's Day I was working on planting the vegetable garden and was getting mulch from our compost heap when all the sudden I look down and there in the dirt was what I thought a round brooch or pin of some kind and it turned out to be a turtle hatchling. I picked it up and it felt healthy and when I touched its foot, it reacted. I started to look around to see if there were any other turtles and there weren't any. There is usually a "clutch" of eggs. I took it in to show hubby and we cleaned it up and got a fish bowl for it (hubby has a collection of bowls and tanks). After a few days it started to move around and was alert. I bought turtle food from the pet store for him and he had no problem eating. I didn't have a name yet but after looking at its bottom shell, it looked like "patchwork" - Thus the name "Patches". Hubby and I didn't think he was born in the yard and was probably brought in either by a bird flying over. Don't laugh - but the crows in the area are always dropping things in the yard especially when one has what the other wants. I've had bread drop on me because of the crows fighting over it.
> 
> 
> Well, a week after that a friend stopped by and said he found a turtle down near the pond and it was crossing in the street. He picked it up and brought it to us (he knew and saw patches when he stopped by one day when we were outside). Again, very healthy hatchling and, of course, it needed a name. Hubby always has the UFO documentaries on or friggin "Ancient Aliens" which drives me crazy. Again, needed a name for this little guy. Again, I look it over and again on the bottom shell it looks like -------something from the "Ancient Aliens" show. Let me introduce you to "ET"
> 
> View attachment 21615
> View attachment 21611
> 
> 
> I know - Right! Well, as you can see they were the size of a quarter when they showed up. As of today, this is them in their oversize glory. Patches is 3 1/2 wide and ET is the size of a silver dollar. They are doing well and we have them on the dining room table so we are constantly entertained by them. Their favorite hobby is begging for their food and eating and pooping. They get their tank cleaned twice a day. When I come in from work, they just starting splashing around, pressing against the glass excited to see me. Again, it's probably a food thing but I look forward to seeing them do this.
> 
> [
> View attachment 21616
> ATTACH]21612[/ATTACH]
> 
> We will probably keep them for a 1-2 years before releasing them in the creek down the street from us. Right know they would still be vulnerable to predators.
> 
> The coincidental part of all of this is that on my Pinterest Page, I have a "Blast from the Past" category that a week before Patches showed up, I posted a turtle bowl with the plastic palm tree on it. You could get the red-eared slider turtles at the pet store and by the bowl - which I had as a kid in the 70's. Fate - I don't know but I do love them two characters.
> View attachment 21613


Hi Death's Door!

Patches and ET are adorable!!! They do remind me of turtle's purchased from Woolworths a million years ago. I remember that store and how once upon a time they sold turtles with plastic dishes with a plastic palm tree, lol. They are lucky to have found you and your hubby.

Also crows and other birds do, do that....pick up prey, food and other objects and then drop them for whatever reason.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hairazor said:


> PrettyG, DANG!!, I'm with Roxy, who can you report this to? And of course you know me, A Pox on the evil doers!! I fear for the residents and the staff.



I'm sorry; I know I vent here a lot but I actually think (from what I hear from agency nurses and cnas) sadly this is one of the better facilities. I'm angry a lot lately. I don't like feeling this way but I have no idea what to do about it. If I leave it just means one good person is gone (and I know I'm good). If I stay, I can do some good, I hope. I want to treat people like I wanted my Mother to be treated; like I want to be treated in the future. Anyway, I hope I'm not scaring you all but I would advise planning in advance because sooner or later we all need care and it's important to plan for ourselves how we want that care to be. Does that make sense? It is like a will, it's unpleasant, but you have to do it. If you don't, your life and your wishes will be at the mercy of someone else who may not know or care about you. So do it, make plans.


----------



## Goblin

I bought some of that stuff that's supposed to improve brain function....
Attention and Concentration---memory---focus! What do I find? One of the
ingredients effects blood sugar.....and I can't take it cause I'm on blood thinners! 

I might have known this before I bought it if they didn't make the print so tiny!

FRIDAY MADE IT 5 WEEKS TILL VACATION! 

As I get older I experience everything my parents did! Aches and pains, weaker
vision, etc! They told me one day I'd know what they went through! Younger ones
fuss at me about either not sleeping or not sleeping enough! I explain it to them,
but they don't undrstand........after the stroke, my brain won't sleep unless I tire it
it out first! My stroke doctor told me, "there will be times you can't sleep, other's
you will sleep too much!" On good note (ha ha) if I make it to December 16th it
will be 5 years!

*And before I go (sign out )*
*Gitter for everyone!"*


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< I LOVE glitter!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> I think the rat we’ve been trying to catch for weeks made a deal with the squirrels to sabotage our efforts. A squirrel got caught in the live trap this morning and tore apart the tripping mechanism. Nothing more humbling than being outsmarted by a bunch of rodents



Omg, that made me laugh! Yep, squirrels and rats are smart! I was in a weird thing with squirrels about 6 years ago and they beat me. I just gave up. They destroyed about 4 bird feeders, in a row, no matter what I did.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

OK, I have to tell you what happened because it was so weird. We had this beautiful birdfeeder for years. We thought it was squirrel proof. We had it hung with wire not rope. We had doves, parakeets, all sorts of birds; but the squirrels kept on trying to get to the feeder. Then they figured it out. After years. They'd jump it, break it and I'd buy a new one. Then one day I came out and I saw like 25 squirrels, one was white. Like a mini squirrel horror movie, they were everywhere, I swear to god. That is when I threw the last broken birdfeeder away and never a new one again. I miss it. Squirrels live two years, so I should try and hang it again. I just haven't.

True story. That is how smart they are.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

One last thing. I really like squirrels, I just loved that bird feeder and the doves and the other birds. So, the birds are long gone and sad.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, PG, squirrels and birdfeeders are a never-ending battle. We have two feeders hanging from our big maple. One is filled with sunflower seeds, and both birds and squirrels use it. The other holds mixed seed, is designed to be squirrel-proof, and is intended to be only for birds. The squirrels, of course, subscribe to a different point of view, so we have to lecture them when we catch them making an attempt. They then try to make it look as if they really weren’t trying to get to the feeder, but we all know it’s just a ruse.


----------



## Spooky1

DD , cute turtles

Hairazor, the first time I got called in for jury duty, I ended up on a jury for a double murder. GUILTY!


----------



## Goblin

PrettyGhoul said:


> One last thing. I really like squirrels, I just loved that bird feeder and the doves and the other birds. So, the birds are long gone and sad.
> [/QUOTE
> Get you a squirrel feeder and they'll leave the bird feeder alone!


----------



## Goblin

One of the problems we have with rats in the south is they attract snakes! Big ones too! 
My brother had jury duty in February. They didn't take the necessary precautions and he got
Covid-19! Gave it to our older sister with COPD, she was in intensive care for a week and a half!


----------



## Hairazor

Spooky1: (Hairazor, the first time I got called in for jury duty, I ended up on a jury for a double murder. GUILTY! ) AAARRRGGG!

Goblin: (My brother had jury duty in February. They didn't take the necessary precautions and he got
Covid-19! Gave it to our older sister with COPD, she was in intensive care for a week and a half!) Dang Covid!! My youngest sister and her husband both got Covid, she recovered and he died. They couldn't understand why I didn't want to hop a plane (before vacinations were available) and fly from IA to GA for the funeral. Imagine my surprise (not really) when the minister ended up with Covid and on a ventilator, he got lucky and last I heard had many months of rehab in front of him. They still don't take Covid seriously.

PrettyG: Vent away as long and often as needed


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I've been thinking a lot about a patient. Um...how to explain this? When census is low the company will take in other types of patients. It's a business. So I have two hospice patients. One now. The one that left, the one I'm thinking about went home (Thank God). She was discharged over the weekend (my weekend off). I'm profoundly glad she will pass at home with her husband and teenage children, but she's in my mind and heart. Cancer. I cared for her for awhile and that last day, she asked me repeatedly to stay with her and it's haunted me because I couldn't and wanted to. She never talked to others, just me. Most just thought she wasn't able to talk at all anymore, but she could and told me a lot about her life. She's young-middle age, beautiful (you can still see it even after all the radiation), intelligent and very nice and caring. She's from France and was telling me of her time in Africa before she came to America and I'll never hear the rest of her story. I think she's proud of her life. I think she had a good time. At peace. A beautiful soul and I'm glad I knew her for a short time.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I think it's crazy how people are treating each other over masks and vaccines. All medications/vaccines have effects. Covid-19 is no different. Why get mad at someone for not taking it? Or risking side effects and taking it? Why is this political? Masks are great for safety (for you and me) but how does wearing or not wearing one justify the nastiness I see every day?

I just don't get all this craziness and fear. I think getting the vaccine is brave and totally reasonable if one is wary and knowledgeable of the side effects. Masks suck, make it hard to breath but protect one (and others) from viruses. Make a decision that is right for you and don't bash other people if they disagree.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Second hospice patient is dying and has never had a visitor, not even one. She's really young, thirty's I think. No one has called, visited, nothing. I'm losing my mind. The nurse said she would look it up, but nothing. She's doing the best she can. We all are. If I wanted to work in a hospice I would. Where are this girl's family and friends????????????? I know nothing about her and when I ask her questions she sounds like a child when she answers. Is that the cancer? I don't know. Someone packed a suitcase for her. It had a bathing suit and flip flops. That's what I know. I'm so depressed about this child. She doesn't talk much but thanks anyone who is kind to her. I hate, hate, hate this. Why is no one there for her? I don't understand. Her name is Jennifer. Pray for her please.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I also found out tonight two previous patients of mine went out tonight. Covid. Bad night all around


----------



## PrettyGhoul

oops by "went out" I mean sent out to the hospital.. Sorry about that. Still bad but not as bad as that sounded.


----------



## Hairazor

Paraphrasing one newsman -- Covid don't care if you are male or female, black or white, Democrat or Republican, young or old, American or British, Covid don't care!! -- We are all in this together.


----------



## RoxyBlue

PG, it has to be heartbreaking seeing someone left to go through the process of dying with no family or friends to be at her side as she makes that final journey. She is fortunate in one respect - you’ve been kind to her, and that’s a precious gift.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am so ready for fall


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I miss fall. My bf from college has invited me to MA for my (on my) birthday in October and I really want to if just to see her, her family, the foliage. Oh and cider donuts!!!! I love, love, love cider donuts from apple orchards, so delicious!! I'm worried about the expense. I haven't had a vacation in years so my inner voice is saying "do it"!!! My outer voice is saying "expensive". Then again it would be really nice to spend my birthday with friends and celebrate it for the first time in years. I think I'm going to put in for the time at work and start hunting for cheap airfare and car rentals. Can always cancel right?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> PG, it has to be heartbreaking seeing someone left to go through the process of dying with no family or friends to be at her side as she makes that final journey. She is fortunate in one respect - you’ve been kind to her, and that’s a precious gift.


Thank you Roxy. She is hitting me hard and I admit it's not just empathy it's fear, for myself, dying alone. She is so young and I don't understand why she is so alone. Hipaa laws prevent me from knowing details about her and I just wish I knew something about her. I will never know. No one seems to know.

I think a lot of people who take care of her are kind, they do their job anyway. but I don't know. There should be love.


----------



## Death's Door

PrettyGhoul said:


> I think it's crazy how people are treating each other over masks and vaccines. All medications/vaccines have effects. Covid-19 is no different. Why get mad at someone for not taking it? Or risking side effects and taking it? Why is this political? Masks are great for safety (for you and me) but how does wearing or not wearing one justify the nastiness I see every day?
> 
> I just don't get all this craziness and fear. I think getting the vaccine is brave and totally reasonable if one is wary and knowledgeable of the side effects. Masks suck, make it hard to breath but protect one (and others) from viruses. Make a decision that is right for you and don't bash other people if they disagree.


Unfortunately, this is the world we live in. With incorrect info/paranoia from social media, the news, and some of the politicians making it an issue, it is exhausting why we, as a society, just can't use common sense. I remember getting my vaccinations before school started. Mom would take me and my brother and we would be sitting in one of the rooms of the municipal building. I still have both mine and my brother's vaccine book that were signed/stamped. You know, just thought - it's kinda ironic that the same place where I got my vaccine shots is the same place where I pay my taxes every quarter. 😵 Damn!

Also, the more people do get vaccinated, the better off the hospitals, workers, and businesses will be. You guys definitely have been dealing with this from the beginning. I haven't stopped wearing my mask even when our governor said it was ok. I thought it was too soon. Just this week I'm reading about the numbers are going up in our city alone.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I feel so light, unstressed. It's odd but this past weekend was my weekend on and when I came in on Saturday I was told by a Manager that they were giving my position to an agency person because he was whining about being transferred and because they've lost so many regular employees and he's picking up so many shifts they didn't want to upset him. This company is paying agency employees three times our salary's, they are horrible to patients, often don't know what they are doing and still this is the response. I was furious about being treated like that and told them so and the reply to that was I should be grateful I wasn't being sent to another unit. I calmly replied that "as one of their best employees" I would think they would be more concerned with treating me with respect and it was fine because I was ready to accept another job offer (which I am considering). I was so angry (not about working the other unit but by being treated like that; that I did briefly think about just leaving). I worked the other position and had a great time. So great that I told the manager I would do it again on Sunday. For the first time ever I didn't ask or demand I just stated: I will work here again on Sunday, On Sunday the scumbag agency man decided my position was to hard and wanted to change. To bad. I told him no and this time no Manager backed him up. So much easier then where I was and I actually enjoyed it. Patients are not as compromised and I could spend more time with them, help them. Meanwhile my regular patients were unhappy and complained Today I told the regular manager I'd be just fine with transferring, she was pleased; she's needed someone for a long time and she's wanted me. Good luck with ever finding anyone to take my job and being as good at it as I am. I've been a sap for far to long! I received a 7% raise today. They gave raises across the board. Mine was one of the highest but I was also being underpaid and I'm fully aware of that. So I'm OK but not thrilled. I'm still keeping my options open but not as ready to bolt.

Anyway I think the reason I feel so light is because as disrespectful as it was, my working another wing confirmed that yes I am good and yes I am totally being taken advantage of. I also really love shaking things up (and even though that wasn't my decision) it was good for me. It was a work vacation. I actually forgot it was my day off on Tuesday; meaning I was looking forward to returning to work. That hasn't happened in over a year! A co worker commented today I seemed happy, lately she's commented how angry I seem. I liked her comment today better!


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG, glad everything is looking up for you


----------



## RoxyBlue

PG, you go, girl! It’s amazing how effective a simple, calm statement of “This is what I’m going to do” can be.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> PG, you go, girl! It’s amazing how effective a simple, calm statement of “This is what I’m going to do” can be.


Unless you use it on your wife ...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hey everyone, I’m back! I have no idea when I was here last. There is so much that has happened to me! How is everyone?


----------



## Goblin

There were 5 vultures sitting side by side on the roof this afternoon!
They flew off after they heard a siren!


----------



## Hairazor

Hey DarkA, I was just thinking about you the other day and wondering how you were doing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Hey everyone, I’m back! I have no idea when I was here last. There is so much that has happened to me! How is everyone?


Welcome back, DA! Been kinda quiet around here, except for when Goblin shows up and throws glitter everywhere


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin said:


> There were 5 vultures sitting side by side on the roof this afternoon!
> They flew off after they heard a siren!


What, you didn’t run out and yell “I’m not dead yet, you stupid birds!”?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hairazor said:


> Hey DarkA, I was just thinking about you the other day and wondering how you were doing.


It’s been a long road for me. What started as an ulcer on the bottom on my foot ended with me getting my left pinkie toe ampution. Thankfully Marcus who is my other half has taken stellar care of me. Then for three weeks till now, we were homeless after some shady stuff with some apartments went down. It’s been a grueling process and frankly I’m exhausted and ready to really settle down and start my life with him and his two sons. Ive really missed the fun I used to have on here. 



RoxyBlue said:


> Welcome back, DA! Been kinda quiet around here, except for when Goblin shows up and throws glitter everywhere


No shock there! Glad to know he never stopped causing trouble.


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> What, you didn’t run out and yell “I’m not dead yet, you stupid birds!”?


What worries me is the fact they're not even scared of people anymore!


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Welcome back, DA! Been kinda quiet around here, except for when Goblin shows up and throws glitter everywhere


Glotter cannons..............FIRE!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Goblin said:


> Glotter cannons..............FIRE!


"Glotter" ... short for "lotta glitter"


----------



## Dark Angel 27

LOL I’ve missed you all so much! Gobbie and his glitter cannons!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glitter cannon!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Hey everyone, I’m back! I have no idea when I was here last. There is so much that has happened to me! How is everyone?


Welcome back Dark Angel 27!! Good here. How are you? Where are you?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dark Angel 27 said:


> It’s been a long road for me. What started as an ulcer on the bottom on my foot ended with me getting my left pinkie toe ampution. Thankfully Marcus who is my other half has taken stellar care of me. Then for three weeks till now, we were homeless after some shady stuff with some apartments went down. It’s been a grueling process and frankly I’m exhausted and ready to really settle down and start my life with him and his two sons. Ive really missed the fun I used to have on here.
> 
> 
> No shock there! Glad to know he never stopped causing trouble.



I am so sorry to hear that *Dark Angel 27!! I am glad you are back!! * If there is anything I can do for you. I will. just ask. I will be there for you! OK? You have to ask and let me know what you need. I think that goes for everyone here. Just ask. Do ;you need us?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

PrettyGhoul said:


> Welcome back Dark Angel 27!! Good here. How are you? Where are you?


My love and I are fixing to leave this Super 8 motel we’ve been staying at this past week. We got approved for some apartment in San Antonio. We move in today! We’ve been staying where we could but thankfully the homeless thing is done and over with!


----------



## Fuzz321

Some school knowledge is no longer relevant.


----------



## Spooky1

DA - Welcome back, glad to see you haunting the forum again.

PG - Glad things are looking up for you.

We were victorious in our battle with the wise rat visiting our yard. After weeks, we finally got it in a live trap, and have since relocated the critter.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

For some reason, the song “Ben” keeps running through my mind.


----------



## Hairazor

Big Game hunter scores, Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Spooky1 said:


> We were victorious in our battle with the wise rat visiting our yard. After weeks, we finally got it in a live trap, and have since relocated the critter.
> View attachment 21652



Congratulations Spooky and Roxy! Curious...where did you relocate the rat to? have to say, that is a really good picture!

Also LOL at Dr. Maniaco. That made me laugh.

I finally got the vaccine. I chose Moderna after talking to a lot of doctors, PAs, RNs. I based my choice on my age and preconditions. It also has a higher rate of success. 
I really wanted my brother to take it and he surprised me by finally taking it on Wednesday. I was scheduled on Thursday but work forgot to tell me the time so I missed it. I just said fine and went to Publix and had the pharmacist do it. It took about four hours but my arm feels like it's been bit by a very large dog. It's interesting but at work so many people are catching covid -19. Everyone! Residents and employees alike. It's deadly without the vaccine. The Delta variant is highly contagious!! The vaccine does not prevent you from catching covid but it does reduce the symptoms. So far no one who's had the vaccine has died from covid (where I work). Also no one I know who has had covid (like me) and was unvaccinated (like I was) has caught the delta variant. I wasn't willing to trust I was immune so I got the vaccine but I do find it interesting. 

If you remember I reported that a agency nurse tested positive for covid (we weren't even sure at that point if it was the delta variant) and within 24 hours 20 patients had it. Now a week later it's spread to all three wings. EVERYONE (patients and employees) who didn't catch covid the first time around have it now. Most who didn't catch it before but had the vaccine have the delta variant. BUT the people who got the vaccine haven't died. Quite a few who didn't get it have passed away. The only ones (at work) who haven't caught this are people like me who already had covid and like I said I wouldn't trust that makes one immune. I didn't.

Anyway....just information of what's going on where I work. I do think everyone should still be wearing masks in pubic and WASH your hands!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The Spirit Store is up and running and Halloween items are being unpacked. I ran a lot of errands today (after my vaccination) and to my surprise saw the Spirit Store where my former favorite department store used to be (it went bankrupt thanks to covid). I at one point stopped at dollar general and they have a lot of cool Halloween items yet unpacked. With the manager's OK, I dug threw some boxes and found and purchased some lovely gold stemmed velvet pumpkins, all different fall colors. I LOVE them!!!!! Seriously the dollar general has some amazing Halloween things this year. I went ahead and purchased those pumpkins but I'll wait until they unpack and go back in a few days to check out the rest of the items. Heads up though, signs, magic boxes, velvet pumpkins, ceramic pumpkins, witches stockings, etc. All a buck and nicer than big lots Oh and skeletons. Largest is 3', glow in the dark. Nice. I would have gone to town but the poor woman is down employees and I didn't want to make a mess; she let me peek.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

One more thing...prices are skyrocketing like I've never seen in my entire life. Are you all seeing this? Not just gas (I top off at a 1/4 of a tank, and it went up 20 cents in 10 hours) Cat food is up 5 cents per can in one week, bread is up 30 cents this week, eggs are up 40 cents this week, milk 40 cents in one week. Shopping today was scary. Anyone else seeing this? Scared? What's going on?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, more than that. I bought fancy feast at 65 cents one month ago, today its 71 cents (I buy Lucy's food once a month). I bought eggs at 80 cents at Walmart four months ago and now almost two dollars. Crazy and scary.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My goodness, that was quite the data dump, PG! Glad you were finally able to get the vaccine and hope you continue to stay as safe as possible. My heart goes out to people who are losing family and friends in such appalling numbers

Re: the rat - there is an old landfill (not used for dumping anymore but it’s open to the public for things like hiking) a few minutes drive from our house That’s where the rat was taken and released.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of rats, I removed and banned four spammers here today, all brand new members.


----------



## stick

Thanks for the banning work Roxy.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Thanks for that. What could they ever hope to gain? We love Halloween and the people that share that interest. Nothing anyone says or does will stop that. At least, not for me. But I'm a little ... different.


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome to the ranks of the vaccinated PG! 
Prices are going up for lots of reasons, including rising wages, supply shortages, shipping costs rising and increased costs for businesses due to COVID safety requirements to list a few. Gas prices seem to be rising even as oil prices are dropping, go figure.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> My goodness, that was quite the data dump, PG! Glad you were finally able to get the vaccine and hope you continue to stay as safe as possible. My heart goes out to people who are losing family and friends in such appalling numbers
> 
> 
> OK, that made me giggle. You're right, that was a data dump! I hope you don't mind but if you do, let me know OK?
> 
> Re: the rat - there is an old landfill (not used for dumping anymore but it’s open to the public for things like hiking) a few minutes drive from our house That’s where the rat was taken and released.



Wow, lucky rat! I bet it's going to be very happy!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

One more thought about covid for anyone out there thinking about things. Two more employees at work caught the delta variant. Both are youngish and friends of mine. One's an RN I love and another is the food manager who I totally respect and he was going to hire my brother when we were at the brink of doom. I can't even begin to tell you what a nice man he is. Neither had covid before and neither had the vaccine. He's recovering but having memory problems and she' s in the hospital. Just, I hate scaring people but this is scary. So think about it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Speaking of the Spirit store. Marcus took me to the one in New Braunfels and I lost my mind and that spooky side of me woke up again. Thankfully he loves Halloween like I do and enjoyed browsing the shelves, and yes picking out a costume or two that he'd like to see me in. I also picked out a few items that I wanted to build on the costume from last year. 

We also found a costume shop that is open all year long and I was lost in my giddiness to check put everything. We didnt get to check out everything because I needed to get back home to let Jack out, but Marcus promised me we'd go back.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Going to a local Spirit store is one of those holiday traditions. We don’t always buy something but we have to at least set off anything animatronic while we’re there

And for all you Midnight Syndicate fans out there who don’t already know, they’ve released two albums this year, Midnight Syndicate Live (which has materials selected from their four live shows done at Cedar Point) and Bloodlines (a 9 track mini album of all new materials). Highly recommend both.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^it sure is! I used to go to my local store at least once a week but only got to go once last year. This year I plan to make up for that! 

Also I'm going to look I to the MS albums once I have the internet again! So excited to have those spooky vibes going again!


----------



## Death's Door

I'm never gonna get this glitter off my shoes!!!! 

DA - Glad to see ya back and glad to read that things are looking up for you.

PG - Glad that you got your shot. This Delta Variant is really scary. I am also dealing with the inflation with food shopping and gas prices. Even before the pandemic, hubby and I would order out occasionally and I would pack breakfast & lunches for work and homemade din-din. I'm just giving my money to the Shop Rite in town. The Spirit Halloween store in our area is open for business and I have yet to bless it with my presence. I *need* to pick up a black light fire & Ice spotlight. I also know I'm gonna need other things as soon as I step into the place. 

Roxy & Spooky - See that you caught a critter. Good Job! In our area, we are having a skunk boom population. So far, hubby has caught 7 skunks with the have-a-heart trap. A few dogs in the neighborhood have gotten sprayed while out for their daily walks. The skunks are under people's storage sheds. 

Hubby and I are helping out with "Field Day" this weekend. I have gloves, masks and hand sanitizer that I am bringing. We do the shrimp kabobs - it's an outside event and is a limited number of people. Still taking the necessary precautions.


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> And for all you Midnight Syndicate fans out there who don’t already know, they’ve released two albums this year, Midnight Syndicate Live (which has materials selected from their four live shows done at Cedar Point) and Bloodlines (a 9 track mini album of all new materials). Highly recommend both.


I did get an email about the albums. I will definitely have to check them out on youtube and download on Apple Music.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Death's Door said:


> I'm never gonna get this glitter off my shoes!!!!
> 
> DA - Glad to see ya back and glad to read that things are looking up for you.


So far, they are. We are going to be working on getting a used trailer and settling down. Also, we are going to be getting another furry companion. We're taking in an older chihuahua from Marcus'ex that needs a home. I'm told shes a good little girl that still has a few years left in her.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It’s still hot outside. What’s up with that?!?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hotter then you know where here Roxy. Btw I retired today finally.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Very hot here, but I'm in Florida and it's August so...

Congratulations on retirement CrazedHaunter!!! :::waves hello:::


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm in Texas and it's just now hitting triple digits... its gonna be hit till at least November.


----------



## Hairazor

Congrats CrazedH, may your days be full of enjoyment (and Halloween)


----------



## Hairazor

Hard storming like it doesn't want to quit, but at least the heat broke


----------



## RoxyBlue

CrazedHaunter said:


> Hotter then you know where here Roxy. Btw I retired today finally.


Welcome to the club, CH!


----------



## Hairazor

Just came out of a 1/2 hour in my basement after tornado activity. Still on alert till 11 pm. We take tornadoes seriously since the 1968 F5.


----------



## Hairazor

I just heard the weather forecast for tonight, it consists of it will rain or it won't, time will tell. Where can I get a job like that??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sometimes weather forecasting is just a crapshoot


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I want a job as a San Diego weatherman. Today it’s going to be nice, tomorrow nice. Next week nice


----------



## RoxyBlue

Someone was just talking about tiramisu on “The Best Thing I Ever Ate”. Now I want some.


----------



## Hairazor

My youngest had a Tiramisu cake for her wedding. It was made by the groom's mothers' s friend. I would have gotten on hands and knees to beg for the recipe, lucky for me she (who made cakes professionally) said as long as I shared the recipe with no-one she would send it to me. I will take the recipe to my grave.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Hairazor said:


> My youngest had a Tiramisu cake for her wedding. It was made by the groom's mothers' s friend. I would have gotten on hands and knees to beg for the recipe, lucky for me she (who made cakes professionally) said as long as I shared the recipe with no-one she would send it to me. I will take the recipe to my grave.


So... where are you being buried again ...?


----------



## Hairazor

^ About spit out my morning Latte


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know, Hairazor, a tiramisu cake recipe would make for a distinctively different epitaph on a tombstone, plus guarantee you’d get a lot of visitors to your gravesite. Just sayin’…..


----------



## Dark Angel 27

So, I'm back in Facebook jail... this time I want even trying to be offensive... was making a joke about squirrel meat.. 

Anyway, I've never had tiramisu cake before, but I'd love to try it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tiramisu is wonderful, DA, highly recommend.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dr. Maniaco said:


> So... where are you being buried again ...?



LOL


----------



## PrettyGhoul

My covid arm has faded. I had a huge red, itchy circle around my injection site. It showed up about three days after my shot and it's finally gone. I looked it up and it was an allergic reaction, not severe enough to prevent the second shot. Maybe because I already had covid? no answers.

Work is the same. It feels like everyone has covid. Most mild and come back after ten days, a few have been gone for a month or so. A lot of people have quit, 

I had to go to the grocery store today so used it as an excuse to run next door to the dollar tree. I bought a bunch of glass candleholders, orange, hanging , jack o lanterns and then saw these cute white ceramic ghosts. so I purchased two. At home I realized they were led color changing ghosts. I thought they were solar. I love them. They are about 6 inches high, ceramic and their eyes change colors (batteries included). Anyway I think they'd be good for Halloween parties. On tables, niches or bathrooms. Very bright light, I'm going to try and go back for a few more. I'm going to hang the jack o lanterns from trees but in the back yard.

I have a bunch of cloth wine bags I've collected over the years, so I stored the glass jack o lanterns in them: two per quarter to keep them from breaking. Also works to protect glass vases. Just an idea. 

I am still thrilled with my dollar tree concrete solar animals (mostly frogs, but a couple of groundhogs and foxes). Still love them and they are going strong! I have learned that in order to last until about 1AM they have to have full sunlight. They are waterproof to a point but now that we're in rainy season I have them under the eaves and they are now only lasting about two hours. Just in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Hairazor

_You know, Hairazor, a tiramisu cake recipe would make for a distinctively different epitaph on a tombstone, plus guarantee you’d get a lot of visitors to your gravesite. Just sayin’….._

That would be a mighty big tombstone and if they charge by the word I would have to keep working after death to pay for it, heehee

PrettyG, now I need to make a trip to my local Dollar Tree


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wonder if I own any stock in Dollar Tree?……


----------



## RoxyBlue

It was 59 degrees this morning when we took the dog out for a walk - sunny, breezy, and just a tantalizing hint of the fall weather to come. First thing we did when we got home was to open up every window in the house.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> I wonder if I own any stock in Dollar Tree?……



LOL, OK that made me laugh out loud!! I know I've gotten weird about the dollar tree. Has this stuff always been this good? My obsession started back in February when I created that Valentine's Day door. Also I think covid has made sure I have no life so shopping is fun and shopping at a dollar tree is better than going broke buying expensive clothes or jewelry (which I could totally see myself doing)! Is this a good time to admit I went back this morning and purchased a couple more led color changing ghosts? I think someone hid them because I thought they were wiped out and then I found four pushed behind and covered with other stuff. I then casually added a few more orange, glass jack o lantern, hanging tea light holders for the back yard. Oh, and a couple of glow in the dark skellys for the telephone poles. 

I will not back down from my true love for the concrete solar frogs. They are awesome!!! Even my brother (who has become slightly concerned over my dollar tree spending habits) loves them. Well....he'll push them under the eaves if it's raining to hard. I take that as an admission he likes them.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

It's been a while since Ive truly been excited for Halloween, but this time it's a whole different experience. 

I was up early, trying not wake Marcus up, but my head was full of fun ideas for spooky treats I could make for my soon to be step sons. Lucas and Kayden. I know they're both teenagers so I dont know what's cool for kids their age now. Also, I've been thinking I really want to try for that punch with the dry ice stuff in it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Saw this on Facebook and it pretty much describes us to a T.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

My grandson Ryden who took most of my Halloween props is now push Pam hard for my spooky town collection. I guess he just can't wait. I'm thinking if I give it to him now that's 4 large bins I don't have to transport when I move. But I just can't seem to let go of it yet.
HR have we determined the time between archeology and grave robbery yet? Thinking tiramisu cake sounds delicious.😋


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> Welcome back, DA! Been kinda quiet around here, except for when Goblin shows up and throws glitter everywhere


It's been a while since I've visited too but I was having a chat with Copchick today and said how Facebook is really depressing me and I miss the HauntForum chats. And then I thought - well get your butt back over there! So here I am.

I am very glad to hear Goblin is still spreading cheer....... errrr glitter...... so much in life has changed in the past 18 months it's reassuring to know some things stay the same.

Australia has been battling the Delta variant and a new outbreak is causing a lot of headaches. Apparently we are now in a race to get as many people vaccinated as possible before we can get out of the house again and see family. We are currently under rules that see us restricted to travel within 5km from home. My daughter & 2 grand children are an hour away so we have to rely on video chats. It's not the same but at least for the time being we are all still here to do that. Shane and I have had both shots so we're just hoping the rest of the country catch up asap.

Sorry to read all the drama PG but thanks for all you and your colleagues do. The worst isn't over here but hopefully there is light at the end of the tunnel. 

We've already pulled the pin on our Haunted House fundraiser for the local scouts for the 2nd year in a row. I'm disappointed but glad we made the call early because last year it went down to the wire and it was heartbreaking to have to make the decision late. But I've been having a ball making props and will continue to do so in the hope 2022 can be a massive bumper year. Just sad the scouts will have now missed out on about $7000 in funds the event would have brought in over those two years.....

Stay safe everyone. I hope to keep in touch and see what everyone is doing from now on.


----------



## Hairazor

Covid, the new Boogyman


----------



## Spooky1

CH, welcome to retirement!

Headless, sorry to hear the fundraiser got canceled. COVID sucks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I may be in the minority here, but I have no desire to own a 12 foot Home Depot skeleton


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Welcome back, Headless!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

RoxyBlue said:


> I may be in the minority here, but I have no desire to own a 12 foot Home Depot skeleton


Me either but I hear Walmart has a 7 ft one that I wouldn't mind having.


----------



## Goblin

Dr. Maniaco said:


> "Glotter" ... short for "lotta glitter"
> 
> A lot of glitter!


----------



## Goblin

Got my 6 months heart chckup today.....hope everything goes okay! Going to the beach Friday!
10-19th!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Woo Hoo Goblin!! Have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> Saw this on Facebook and it pretty much describes us to a T.
> 
> View attachment 21672



Too funny; made me laugh!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Headless said:


> It's been a while since I've visited too but I was having a chat with Copchick today and said how Facebook is really depressing me and I miss the HauntForum chats. And then I thought - well get your butt back over there! So here I am.
> 
> I am very glad to hear Goblin is still spreading cheer....... errrr glitter...... so much in life has changed in the past 18 months it's reassuring to know some things stay the same.
> 
> Australia has been battling the Delta variant and a new outbreak is causing a lot of headaches. Apparently we are now in a race to get as many people vaccinated as possible before we can get out of the house again and see family. We are currently under rules that see us restricted to travel within 5km from home. My daughter & 2 grand children are an hour away so we have to rely on video chats. It's not the same but at least for the time being we are all still here to do that. Shane and I have had both shots so we're just hoping the rest of the country catch up asap.
> 
> Sorry to read all the drama PG but thanks for all you and your colleagues do. The worst isn't over here but hopefully there is light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> We've already pulled the pin on our Haunted House fundraiser for the local scouts for the 2nd year in a row. I'm disappointed but glad we made the call early because last year it went down to the wire and it was heartbreaking to have to make the decision late. But I've been having a ball making props and will continue to do so in the hope 2022 can be a massive bumper year. Just sad the scouts will have now missed out on about $7000 in funds the event would have brought in over those two years.....
> 
> Stay safe everyone. I hope to keep in touch and see what everyone is doing from now on.



Oh Headless, so nice to see you!!! I hope you come back often!! It's really interesting to me, to hear of the restrictions where you live. Here they seem to change daily and most of it seems business driven. I'm so sorry to hear your fundraiser is cancelled. Such a pity. Hopefully next year the world will be on track!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So tonight, I was waiting for my agency replacement, who was late and the until manager gets a visit from an angry nurse from the covid until. The replacement nurse over there is agency, has a temp, refuses to work the covid unit (should be going home, out of the building anyway) and the don is ordering our regular RN to go to the covid unit and the sick ass agency nurse to come to the clean E unit. Six pairs of pissed off eyes are staring. No sick medical personnel should be here. It's unbelievable. This is the new don. In a case like this, the sick nurse immediately is sent away and if regular or agency personnel isn't available the don, assistant don or another unit manager is called in. We have patients here who are scared to death of covid, we have promised to protect them and now a sick agency nurse (a sick agency nurse is also responsible for infecting the entire building) is switching with the night RN? Everyone was furiously angry and could do nothing. I have to say her response was impressive. She was fully aware how angry everyone was and so she remained calm and used her calm voice to say she was going to remain on the unit until she was contacted directly. She's good. Not liked by some because, as far as I can tell, she's so good.

So, I'm late leaving (because of my late replacement).. I see the RN talking intimately to a CNA and I walk up, as usual, quiet as a mouse. I saw their faces and I just knew. I said "C" you're leaving aren't you? I've seen that look here, I know it. Yep, she's been offered a great new job. We're about to lose another great RN. (sigh). If she had any doubts, tonight probably confirmed it. ....and that's how you lose great people.


----------



## RoxyBlue

PG, that facility is ripe for an investigation team from a local news agency to come in and blow that mismanagement wide open. Patients are being put at risk because someone is trying to cut corners and clearly doesn’t give a rat’s ass about the people they’re supposed to be caring for.


----------



## Hairazor

Ditto ^


----------



## Goblin

Blood pressure was excellent. EKG looked good. Blood work didn't hurt as much as it usually does!
Waiting for the results! He wants to do an ultrasound in October to see how my heart valves doing!

Now, I'm ready for vacation!


----------



## stick

Have fun on your much needed Vacation Goblin.

PG try to keep your head up and hope things get better soon.


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds like a good check up Goblin, go dig in the sand and bask in the sun


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Goblin - Good Job on the check up. I hope you have a great time! Sounds like you're trading glitter for sand!

PG - I am sorry that this is happening with the management and you are dealing with it. It's downright insane. I remember working with the HR department for a hospital as a temp a lot of nurses would come in and change positions or departments when one was available. You could see the frustration and/or burn out expression on them. That was back in 2017. It's probably off the hook right now and dealing with covid.

On Monday Hubby and I celebrated our 35th wedding anniversary. We stayed home and hung around the house. Took down the pool and put that away.  I made seafood fra diavlo (scallops, shrimps, clams, mussels) with linguine and garlic bread. Patches and ET (the turtles) joined us for dinner (their tank is on the table) and they enjoyed their sun-dried shrimp.

I will have to take current pictures of them. They are growing leaps and bounds. I did mention before that we would probably keep them for a year or two, however, the size they are growing, it might be earlier than that. We are thinking about putting them in our pond out back and put a temporary fence around it so they can get a to a size where they won't be in danger of predators. 

This week I will start haunting the house.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here it is September and I haven’t begun work on any new props. We are, however, making progress on house projects that have needed doing for a while.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Enjoy your vacation Goblin


----------



## Hairazor

Happy Anniversary Death's Door


----------



## Spooky1

Abby checking out my recent purchase.


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Anniversary DD!

Goblin, glad the checkup went well, enjoy your beach time.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Abby is so beautiful! I can't remember if I've said but I'm looking to adopt a dog. I've been watching the shelters for quite some time now. I tend to believe animals adopt a person as much as we adopt them so I'm waiting on that connection and also a dog that needs me as much as I need them and a dog that gets along with cats (my beloved Lucy). I've also always loved larger dogs. Probably because as a child we always had large dogs. 

PS: Spooky1 I LOVE your recent purchase!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Death's Door said:


> Hey Goblin - Good Job on the check up. I hope you have a great time! Sounds like you're trading glitter for sand!
> 
> PG - I am sorry that this is happening with the management and you are dealing with it. It's downright insane. I remember working with the HR department for a hospital as a temp a lot of nurses would come in and change positions or departments when one was available. You could see the frustration and/or burn out expression on them. That was back in 2017. It's probably off the hook right now and dealing with covid.
> 
> On Monday Hubby and I celebrated our 35th wedding anniversary. We stayed home and hung around the house. Took down the pool and put that away. I made seafood fra diavlo (scallops, shrimps, clams, mussels) with linguine and garlic bread. Patches and ET (the turtles) joined us for dinner (their tank is on the table) and they enjoyed their sun-dried shrimp.
> 
> I will have to take current pictures of them. They are growing leaps and bounds. I did mention before that we would probably keep them for a year or two, however, the size they are growing, it might be earlier than that. We are thinking about putting them in our pond out back and put a temporary fence around it so they can get a to a size where they won't be in danger of predators.
> 
> This week I will start haunting the house.



Death's Door, congratulations on your 35th wedding anniversary!!!!! Also I have to say your dinner descriptions always make my mouth water. They sound so delicious!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

PrettyGhoul said:


> So tonight, I was waiting for my agency replacement, who was late and the until manager gets a visit from an angry nurse from the covid until. The replacement nurse over there is agency, has a temp, refuses to work the covid unit (should be going home, out of the building anyway) and the don is ordering our regular RN to go to the covid unit and the sick ass agency nurse to come to the clean E unit. Six pairs of pissed off eyes are staring. No sick medical personnel should be here. It's unbelievable. This is the new don. In a case like this, the sick nurse immediately is sent away and if regular or agency personnel isn't available the don, assistant don or another unit manager is called in.


I wanted to follow up and say they did the right thing. The next day I found out the don came in and the sick agency person was sent away. She didn't have covid, just sick, being just sick still exists. Still she should have called off or have been tested before she entered the building. I don't think this is the worst place in the world, I think it's standard actually and that does **** me off. I want being older and taken care of better than this.


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> I may be in the minority here, but I have no desire to own a 12 foot Home Depot skeleton


I highly doubt I'll get the opportunity as they don't appear to make it to Australia - however - I'm with you Roxy - they don't appeal to me either.



PrettyGhoul said:


> Oh Headless, so nice to see you!!! I hope you come back often!! It's really interesting to me, to hear of the restrictions where you live. Here they seem to change daily and most of it seems business driven. I'm so sorry to hear your fundraiser is cancelled. Such a pity. Hopefully next year the world will be on track!


I think it will be a couple of years at least before we will see the world back on track to be honest. We were planning another trip away next year - this one for 4 months - just around Australia in our caravan. I am starting to feel like for us things are going to be worse next year because restrictions will be eased and we'll just be waiting for nature to take it's course. It is scary stuff really. Lots of people have become sick of the restrictions, thrown their hands up and just doing what they like despite it being against the rules. I understand but it is frustrating while the rest of us are trying to do the right thing.



Goblin said:


> Blood pressure was excellent. EKG looked good. Blood work didn't hurt as much as it usually does!
> Waiting for the results! He wants to do an ultrasound in October to see how my heart valves doing!
> 
> Now, I'm ready for vacation!


Awesome news Goblin!



Death's Door said:


> .....On Monday Hubby and I celebrated our 35th wedding anniversary. We stayed home and hung around the house......


Happy Anniversary DD and Mr DD!

We had a lovely day today. My daughter and 2 grandchildren came down to visit for the first time in months due to the restrictions. Difficult because we still can't have visitors at home but we did some shopping, had lunch at a cafe, did a bit more shopping, laughed, skipped, jumped and had lots of hugs. I'm really grateful for online chats but nothing beats a big squishy hug from a 4 year old and a 2 year old.... well a 30 year old as well..... I've missed them all more than I realised and almost cried when it was time for them to go. Covid sucks.

Wish me luck, I'm going to bite the bullet and try to sell a few of the extra bits I've made. It's so scary - even worse than a haunt. What if no-one wants them! LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Supposed to hit 80 later today, but right now the windows are open and fresh air is wafting through the house. It was in the 50s when we were walking the dog this morning - so reminiscent of fall, which I am soooo ready for


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I so miss fall, my favorite season.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lots of hammering going on today - we’re getting the old siding replaced (as well as having the house wrapped with Tyvek, which apparently was not a requirement when the house was originally built). The new siding is insulated, so between that and the Tyvek, we’re hoping to get a little reduction in noise and heating/cooling costs.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I don't know if this happens to any of you but every now and then I will think of a person I haven't seen or heard from in a while (it doesn't have to be someone I'm close to but someone who made a mark on me in some sort of way) and then BAM, they show up in my life: I may run into them or they call me or I read about them in a paper or online or they show up at work. This has happened twice this week. First was a few days ago a former patient flashed into my mind, I hadn't thought of her since she left rehab months ago and then there she was admitted again; that broke my heart (a lot more to my relationship with her but hipaa). The second was also a former patient (and a retired RN and a writer). I also loved her but honestly when people leave I want them to be healthy and be gone forever. Even if I think we could be friends I would rather they be out there happy and healthy and have nothing to do with me. Two days ago she popped into my head, after not thinking of her at all and last night an inscribed copy of her latest book was waiting for me in the mail when I came home. Good book; I finished reading it and looked it up on amazon.. No reviews; yet so I guess I'll be the first.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oh, anyway the first time I remember this happening was with my Mother. I was about four and we lived on Kwajalein (Marshall Islands). I was at a friends house and started flipping out that something was happening to my Mother, I tried to run out of the house to get to my Mother and tripped over a road sign that my friends teenage brother stole (I still have those scars). It turned out to be a minor fire caused by an iron. Everything was fine but I tried to run into the house and a fireman caught me. I have never forgotten that.


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG, I have also had those moments, more to this Universe than what we see


----------



## RoxyBlue

There are two squirrels in one of the dogwood trees in our front yard having a disagreement over who gets the right to eat the berries. There are, of course, two trees with berries, but (also of course) the tree with one squirrel in it automatically becomes more desirable in the eyes of a second squirrel.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I love squirrels, I love watching squirrels. I just find them amusing and interesting. Last Friday afternoon I was about to leave for work and popped my head in my bedroom door to say goodbye to Lucy (who was sitting on my window sill) ) and say "guard the house Lucy". It's a ritual, I do it every time I leave for work and she looks at me and meows. Anyway a squirrel came running up on the outside window sill and stared at Lucy and me and then stopped, stared some more and put its front legs up on the window right in front of Lucy, right over her face. Lucy turned and looked at me like "are you seeing this?" and then looked back at the squirrel but did nothing, no meow, no growl. I said "that squirrel is living dangerously Lucy!" She turned again to me and meowed and then looked back at the squirrel. So adorable.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of our neighbors has a small hammock swing on a tree in their yard and I’ve seen squirrels playing in it and making it swing.


----------



## Headless

No squirrels for us!

Just when Summer peeked its head around the corner - rain and hail came to remind us that it's not here yet. High temp for the past 2 days - 9 degrees (48F).


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I’ve seen red squirrels, grey squirrels and black squirrels. The other day was the first time I ever seen a white squirrel.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The closest thing we get to a white squirrel here is a possum, which isn’t a squirrel, but it’s kind of white, so….


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I live in North Georgia ... anyone need some Squirrel Recipes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Note to self - Just because you can eat an entire burrito bowl from Chipotle in one sitting doesn’t mean you should.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Dr. Maniaco said:


> I live in North Georgia ... anyone need some Squirrel Recipes?


Nope! After being in FB lock up over my squirrel meat joke, I'm keeping my distance from all things squirrel. Two weeks ago, Marcus and I were in the park tossing around the football with his youngest boy (soon to be my stepson) and a big nut, acorn or whatever fell on me. I didn't think anything of it, but kept tossing the ball around. Then another acorn or nut hit me and I saw movement in the big trees above me and assumed it was a squirrel. So, I proceeded to make death threats against said squirrel to Marcus's amusement and my soon to be stepson's confusion. I wonder if he realizes what kind of crazy person he's getting for a stepmom. LOL 

Also last Tuesday as I was waiting in our van while Marcus ran into the store for some groceries, and a black bird (not sure if it was a crow or Grackle started attacking the van. I don't know if its because of where the van was parked or if animals just don't like me. But it was pecking at the windshield for a good minute before flying away. 

So that happened...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dr. Maniaco said:


> I live in North Georgia ... anyone need some Squirrel Recipes?


OK that made me laugh I actually bought a cookbook from a used book store, a couple of years ago; it has several squirrel recipes. One is for squirrel brains cooked for a newborn. It's to enhance intelligence. The cookbook is by Ronni Lundy but has recipes handed down from the 1700 and 1800s. Shuck Beans, Stack Cakes, And Honest Fried Chicken by Ronni Lundy.

I miss used book stores. Another casualty of covid 19. All the used book stores in Sarasota are gone. They were one of my favorite things. The books you could find..


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I had my second Covid-19 vaccine shot on Wednesday, early morning and was sick as a dog 15 hours later. I worked Wednesday but started feeling awful about 10:00 PM, my temperature was 99.6 and I could hardly wait to get home. At home my temperature shot up to 100, I was off balanced, chills, my skin was on fire but I was freezing (I put on sweatpants and sweatshirt) and nauseous. I had to call off for Thursday. No regrets. After my reaction from the first shot I was expecting this, I just wasn't sure how long it would last. I've seen the results of the Delta Variant up close and personal and this is worth it. A friend of mine at work, really decent person, is back to work after almost 7 weeks. He had the first shot and then caught the Delta Variant. It almost killed him and it did kill his best friend. He has covid brain fog and no one knows if it's reversible.

My brother is dragging his feet on the second shot and I'm worried. With no one else would I push it but with him I want him to have it. Not trying to preach or give an opinion here. I have none. I find my reactions to the injections interesting. I was also very, very reluctant to get the vaccine but now I'm glad I did it I just am not enjoying this part: feeling like I have the worse flu ever. Oh well.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It will pass, PG, and certainly a day or so of feeling crappy beats the alternative.

Gorgeous fall weather here today. I’m looking foreard to being able to wear sweaters and sweatshirts again


----------



## Spooky1

PG, glad to hear you got your second shot. Sorry you’re having a strong reaction, but it’s better than getting a bad case of COVID.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You know, people are always asking what's your favorite color, music, movie, job? I have never known how to answer that question because I love so many different things.

I finally have a definitive answer to my favorite movie. Pretty sure anyway. Operation Petticoat. I watch it at least once a year. I love, love this movie!!


----------



## Hairazor

^ That is a good one I haven't seen in years. I'm going with a toss up between Saving Grace (an English woman is thrown into financial difficulties after her husband's suicide) or The Full Monty


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just don’t answer any questions about your favorite anything on Facebook unless you want to hand potential answers to security questions to data miners.

The Full Monty is a hoot of a movie


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^huh, I've never seen either of those movies. If I had to choose, it would be The Devine Secrets of the Ya-Ya sisterhood. I guess it's just a stage in my life that I am enjoying movies about Sassy Southern Women. Go figure. LOL

ION: This has been a very full weekend. Between seeing my step sons marching in the parade, (their both in band) going to football and soccer games and Monster Con, I'm exhausted. Today has been a day to relax. Sort of.

For me personally, Monster Con was the highlight of the weekend. It was so much fun to hang out with my new family. I also found out that the oldest boy is afraid of clowns. I feel kind of bad not knowing that because we all visited the Spirit Halloween store which was in the same mall that Monster Con was held at...which was full of clowns. He also had an evil clown walk up behind him (the store employees were all dressed up in costumes) and tap him on the shoulder. LOL. I wish I had seen that happen, as I was in my wheelchair with Marcus pushing me. Of course, in this family, he got teased for it all day. I tried not to because I'm not really a fan of clowns either. I guess it's a dad thing.

Anyway, we also took advantage of the photo op outside the store.


----------



## RoxyBlue

DA, you have a glow of happiness that just shines in that photo.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^Thank you! It's because I finally found my haunting partner that loves spooky things even more than I do!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

DA, I love that picture! Roxy is right, you both look so happy!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

This was interesting, to me anyway. Recently it was a patient's birthday (she had told me a few weeks ago because she was worried about being alone) I bought her a cake and a card and a lot of medical and therapy staff signed it I thought it was a perfect card for her, I was pleased with it She needn't have worried, many friends and family flooded her room with gifts and cards. Anyway that's not the point, what is interesting is that later that night she called me in to her room and told me to promise she wasn't crazy but she had seen a ghost and that it had picked up her birthday card (the card I had bought and staff had signed) and read it. This is not a patient with cognitive problems or on too many pain pills. She's here because of an accident and fractured bones. Also many medical personnel as well as patients have reported ghosts so I told her that because she thought she was losing it. I have never seen a ghost here but many people have told me they have and like I said medical personnel...nurses, PAs, CNAs, even a doctor.. It's talked about but not with patients. So I don't know but it's interesting and also this woman wasn't scared. She told me, the ghost came in and picked up my card and started reading it. It was a woman dressed in a pink dress. She said the ghost wasn't threatening, just interested in the card.

So I don't know, I've never seen or felt anything but a LOT of people have told me similar stories and most of them have been medical personnel, both regular and agency. 

I think it's cool the ghost was reading the card though, I wonder why?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Happy National Drink Beer Day all!! 

I actually haven't drunk a beer since I was about 26 (I just don't really love beer) but if I did the timing would be perfect as it's my day off, lol. For those of you that love beer...enjoy!!!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco




----------



## Dark Angel 27

Not a beer drinker either, but I use it and other booze in my recipes. Shiner Bock is excellent in my Beer, Cheese and Bacon Sloppy Joes! It's delicious!


----------



## RoxyBlue

PG, sounds as if you and the ghost have the same taste in birthday cards I wonder if she is a former patient?

I don’t like beer so I guess I’ll just have to wait until it’s National Irish Coffee Day.


----------



## Hairazor

DarkA, what a great picture. Keep on being you.


----------



## Hairazor

Not a beer drinker, not much of a drinker at all, still looking forward to Mimosas with my neighbor though, we are hoping to finally do it the end of the week. Unfortunately, due to her recent diagnosis of stage 4 pancreatic cancer she is waiting to hear if the Dr oks it. I am so upset at her diagnosis I will try anything to cheer her up.


----------



## Hairazor

Ghosts eh PrettyG. Now I suppose you want to see one!!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I don’t drink anymore…. But then again I don’t drink any less.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor said:


> Not a beer drinker, not much of a drinker at all, still looking forward to Mimosas with my neighbor though, we are hoping to finally do it the end of the week. Unfortunately, due to her recent diagnosis of stage 4 pancreatic cancer she is waiting to hear if the Dr oks it. I am so upset at her diagnosis I will try anything to cheer her up.


Cancer sucks, especially pancreatic cancer because it so often isn’t detected until the late stages of the disease. I expect the doctor will tell her having a mimosa is okay. It’s the compassionate thing to do.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Wow, it's sure been quiet in here! Where's Gobbie with his his glitter cannons? All I hear is crickets in here!


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Death's Door

Hey DA - Awesome pic and you and your haunting partner! 

PG - Seeing ghost in a hospital is not surprising to me. Also, you must have good taste with cards!

Been busy haunting my homestead. Hubby and I will be putting up the cemetery fence this weekend. Also, our town is having a fundraiser two blocks from my house so we will be checking that out. Loving this weather. Also I just was checking the tv schedules and Comet Tv is having Elriva's Movie Macabre on Friday nights! I am soo looking forward to that. Where's my popcorn.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hairazor said:


> Not a beer drinker, not much of a drinker at all, still looking forward to Mimosas with my neighbor though, we are hoping to finally do it the end of the week. Unfortunately, due to her recent diagnosis of stage 4 pancreatic cancer she is waiting to hear if the Dr oks it. I am so upset at her diagnosis I will try anything to cheer her up.



*Hairazor, I am sorry to hear about your neighbor. Cancer sucks! You should get together with a mimosa and a fun afternoon or evening but soon and make sure the doctor gives his/her OK because of drug, pain killer interaction. You can still have fun, just do it soon. It will be a great distraction for her, a vacation from what she's going to be going through.

Oh and lol, no, no desire to see ghosts here but I do find it interesting that so many people here have seen or felt things and I also find it interesting that no one has reported any bad feelings or emotions connected to seeing something. My patient thinks it was her Grandmother. Her Grandmother loved pink, they were very close and it would make sense she was interested in a card her granddaughter received.

Another thing I just loved and didn't mention was that this patient received a birthday crown from her friends and was wearing it when we came in with the cake and card. She had the most adorable sort of embarrassed look on her face at being seen and I think I was the only one who caught that because I know her best. I so wish I had taken a picture and told her that. Although, I couldn't have taken a picture, hippa, so it would have had to have been her phone. I teased her about this later, I thought it was hysterical and adorable and I think everyone should wear a birthday crown on their birthday!! lol*


----------



## Hairazor

My neighbor's Dr. nixed the Mimosas. I did sneak my favorite painted rock on her door sill to surprise her when she got home from her first appt with the specialist. She said it was her favorite of all the ones I have made so a good choice


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe the doctor would allow some hot cocoa with whipped cream instead of a mimosa, HR. Worth a try.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

After a day of my love watching football, I'm counting down the minutes till Halloween Wars starts!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know you have a reputation as a haunter when you’re in a rehearsal for an upcoming concert and one of the people in the theater group gives you a bag with a pair of skeleton feet she found in the costume/prop storage area


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hairazor said:


> My neighbor's Dr. nixed the Mimosas. I did sneak my favorite painted rock on her door sill to surprise her when she got home from her first appt with the specialist. She said it was her favorite of all the ones I have made so a good choice



I'm not surprised the Doctor nixed the Mimosas and I think it's really nice you left that painted rock on her door sill. So like you!!  There are other friend/ neighbor things you might be able to do: movie/popcorn night, take her to bingo (if that's still allowed with covid hanging around), girls lunch out, girls lunch in, brief shopping trip, just a visit with coffee or tea, lemonade, ice cream soda, hot chocolate. Something like that. Anything to make her feel normal, have fun, take her outside of what's going on (I hope that makes sense). Just hanging out with you and chatting, watch a movie together, gossip about Prince Henry.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> You know you have a reputation as a haunter when you’re in a rehearsal for an upcoming concert and one of the people in the theater group gives you a bag with a pair of skeleton feet she found in the costume/prop storage area



LOL, that's funny! and nice.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

My company was bought out (again) and now all nurses and nurse assistants have to wear green scrubs because it's the new company's logo, colors, something. It's so embarrassing, not to mention expensive: replacing all our clothes.

I used to love this job and was proud. Now I need to get out but this has always been my problem: I find it hard to leave. I love the people, it's close to where I live (I love that) I see the signs but I just ignore them and keep hoping it's going to get better even when I know it won't. Anyone else like this?  I know I can get hired in a snap (I get offers all the time), I'm not happy, so what is my problem?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Sounds like you don't like change. I was the same way. But a few times, change was forced on me. (Downsizing, buyouts, takeovers, etc.) That's when I realized that I'm good at what I do, and don't need to settle for people or businesses that don't recognize that. Having been "involuntarily changed" before, doing it on purpose was scary. But when you find the right place and people, it's much easier ... and on your own terms. Never been happier. (Well, never since before the age of eight.)


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

So far, the weather forecast is for a little rain a day or two before. Mostly cloudy and breezy. I'll need to plan for wind. Gonna be "brisk" too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

PG, sometimes people stay where they’re unhappy because their logic is that if they stay, they at least know what to expect, and if they go, it might be worse somewhere else. Sometimes people settle for a less-than-ideal situation because it’s convenient or, as the good Doc noted above, they don’t like making changes. I had a friend years ago who told me he relished being in a rut - he had trouble with the concept of doing something different “just ‘cause” because that meant making a change, however temporary it might be. I can’t say as he was ever an entirely happy person.


----------



## Death's Door

Hairazor - Sorry to hear about your neighbor. Cancer sucks big time. I like the rock thing. I think that is cool. Just hanging out sometimes does the trick. 

PG - sorry to hear about the company buy out. Been there - dealt with that and it sucks - especially when you have to buy scrubs due to companies change out of your own pocket. Not having a long commute is always a plus. However, it seems you have been frustrated/unhappy for a long time. As the scholars stated above my post, people settle for things out of convenient because of that is what they are used to and change can be scary. You already know who and what you're dealing with. You are a people person and responsible and I would think you would be an asset to any company that hired you. A friend of mine did it a year ago and she has never looked back. I had to do it because of company folding and I felt less frustrated.


----------



## Hairazor

My neighbor just finished her first treatment (a 48 hour drip she could do at home) We are agreed as soon as she feels up to it I will make Cream Brulee and we will drink ice cold milk out of fancy glasses. Thanks for all the encouragement everyone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Two thumbs up for being a good friend, HR!


----------



## Hairazor

Got my FX projector set up in my upstairs window for Halloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

I’ve got some concert performances to get through this weekend, then we can start to focus on getting props out of the crawl space to see what’s still good, what needs fixing, and what’s ready to be retired.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> I’ve got some concert performances to get through this weekend, then we can start to focus on getting props out of the crawl space to see what’s still good, what needs fixing, and what’s ready to be retired.


I hope you find ME in that crawl space ... I'm definitely ready to be retired.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr. Maniaco said:


> I hope you find ME in that crawl space ... I'm definitely ready to be retired.


Well, you know, Doc, we can always find room for another body in our cemetery


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> Well, you know, Doc, we can always find room for another body in our cemetery


I was hoping to get away from people in death … otherwise I’m not going.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Have you ever seen your pet do something so heartbreakingly cute that you just want to watch them forever? I was petting Lucy several hours ago and then we both left and came back. She is curled up in this tiny space by my computer with her paw over her eyes. Oops I ruined the moment and tried to pet her and she's annoyed. Never mind. lol


----------



## Death's Door

Had a busy weekend. Me and hubby (he decided on the last minute) walked the Heroes to Hero 5K Run/Walk Marathon that was on Saturday. It was my second - hubby's first and we made pretty good time. I did manage to set up some spider webs outside. While I was setting up my webs, my neighbor's son approached me and said "here this is for you guys - we don't use it". 









Well, after coming home from the marathon and having a few beers, my first thought was "what are you using instead of toilet paper?" . I mean, with all the tp shortages. I did catch on and just started laughing once I saw what was on the package. I thanked him because they something like a pumpkin scented candle. I had never seen Halloween toilet paper in the stores. And it's 3 ply - that is some primo ****!!!! 

After that, I just felt myself smiling and did finish the webs in the front yard and on the porch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Halloween toilet paper - who’d-a thought such a thing existed?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that toilet paper specifically for TPing your neighbors trees?


----------



## stick

That toilet paper you use when someone scares the crap out of you.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Haha! That is spook-tactular!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I can't seem to WIPE the smile off my face!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Death's Door said:


> Had a busy weekend. Me and hubby (he decided on the last minute) walked the Heroes to Hero 5K Run/Walk Marathon that was on Saturday. It was my second - hubby's first and we made pretty good time. I did manage to set up some spider webs outside. While I was setting up my webs, my neighbor's son approached me and said "here this is for you guys - we don't use it".
> 
> View attachment 21786
> 
> 
> Well, after coming home from the marathon and having a few beers, my first thought was "what are you using instead of toilet paper?" . I mean, with all the tp shortages. I did catch on and just started laughing once I saw what was on the package. I thanked him because they something like a pumpkin scented candle. I had never seen Halloween toilet paper in the stores. And it's 3 ply - that is some primo ****!!!!
> 
> After that, I just felt myself smiling and did finish the webs in the front yard and on the porch.



LOL, I've done that: heard something a little different than what someone said and...

LOL to you all! Responses are to funny!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

My birthday was yesterday and I received such a nice surprise when I got into work. People were coming up to me saying "Happy Birthday" and I was like "thank you, wait...how do you know it's my birthday?". It turned out a patient had found out and made this huge pink birthday card on a poster board and set it right in front of the nurses station. A little embarrassing but I discovered I liked having people say Happy Birthday to me. Also a nurse friend of mine bought me a beautiful, delicious chocolate cake and a birthday crown (which I did wear and I'll share a picture if anyone's interested). She also had people sign a card and I love that too. My favorite gift was from a Russian patient who speaks very little English. I have no idea how she found out or understood but she drew me a picture and wrote me a message. I have to say, one of my favorite birthdays!!


----------



## Death's Door

PG - First off - Happy Birthday to ya! 🎂💐 I'm glad you enjoyed it and it's nice when things like that happen. It makes your day more special.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy belated birthday, PG!


----------



## Hairazor

I miss the feature on the old format that listed Birthdays. That said, Happy Happy PrettyG. And --Picture, 

picture, picture!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I miss that feature too. I tend to forget about birthdays, even mine, unless I get a reminder or someone else says Happy Birthday to..... Plus with a lot of people, myself included, you think "I don't care" but you do, you want someone to wish you a Happy Birthday. When I was taking care of my parents I looked forward to people here wishing me a HB because there was no one else. I appreciated it so much, it was so important to me!! It's the reason I did it so much. I loved it when HF people wished me HB and I wanted to make sure others got that as well. I also tried to match songs to people; I know that's goofy, but I tried, lol. I think I did OK most (some?) of the time.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oh, my friend was the one who took pictures and she's off until Tuesday so I 'll post the pics when she comes back.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spirit Halloween has Jack Skellington face masks - so appropriate for the season.


----------



## Spooky1

Happy belated Birthday, PG!


----------



## Spooky1

Saw this at the grocery store.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^OMG! I need to find this!
Also, PG- Happy Birthday!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Thank you all.

Also, Roxy I love the masks!

I put out skeletons this weekend (starting to set up the yard) and tonight when I came home from work I realized a few were missing, specifically the ones I placed around and on my mailbox. Also a few on the edge of my property are gone. I have more and they weren't my expensive skeletons but I'm taken aback. I'm really surprised someone stole them and I wonder why. Did they want them? Were they offended for some reason? Was it kids or adults? I guess I will never know and I'm debating if I should replace them. I wanted to get everything out early this year but now I may wait because I can't really afford to lose any more. In the past I haven't really experienced a lot of theft so I am surprised. Years ago someone stole a few things including carved jack o lanterns (which I just assumed was kids smashing them) and then the day after Halloween I spotted everything in front of a house about a block away. I didn't do anything because it was so weird and what was I going to do anyway? I was amused about the pumpkins because I hand carved them myself so of course I knew they were mine but better then being smashed and Halloween was over. The props I knew were mine but how could I prove that? I also thought that a kid(s) took those things, they liked them and took them so I let it go. Maybe the same thing is at play tonight as well.


----------



## Hairazor

So sorry for your loss PrettyG. Theft is the reason I don't put anything out early, break my fanny putting it all up and back down in one day (really restricts how much I can do)


----------



## RoxyBlue

PG, liking something does not excuse stealing from someone, whether the thief is a kid or an adult. If that’s what the situation has become where you live, don’t put anything out early unless you can either secure it or put an alarm on it that makes a hell of a noise when disturbed. Potential theft of props is one of the reasons (the other being potential damage due to weather or vandalism) we put up and take down the bulk of our display only on Halloween. It minimizes the risk of our enjoyment of the holiday being ruined by anyone who decides to “like” our props.


----------



## Death's Door

Roxy & Spooky - An awesome pic of two awesome haunters!

PG - Like the other posts, I also put the majority of my tombstones, lights, and props out the day of Halloween. I have had a couple of times with vandalism. A couple of years ago, after putting up the fence, I come home at night and five of the poles were pulled out, broken, and thrown in the real cemetery across the street. I was really pissed and mad because they had a total disregard for the real cemetery. From that point on, I do secure the poles with zippy ties. I also had other things stolen. I have things by the door ready to go out on Halloween and it all comes in on Halloween night. It's a job, but I know everything is accounted for. 

It's coming up too fast. I am pretty much decorated both inside and outside. I made split pea soup (Exorcist soup) on Sunday and worked on cleaning up the veggie garden. Pumpkins are ready to pic and be displayed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

“Exorcist soup” - that just made my day


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Birthday pictures:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> PG, liking something does not excuse stealing from someone, whether the thief is a kid or an adult. If that’s what the situation has become where you live, don’t put anything out early unless you can either secure it or put an alarm on it that makes a hell of a noise when disturbed. Potential theft of props is one of the reasons (the other being potential damage due to weather or vandalism) we put up and take down the bulk of our display only on Halloween. It minimizes the risk of our enjoyment of the holiday being ruined by anyone who decides to “like” our props.


Roxy, I totally agree. I was just trying to keep myself from getting angry, annoyed, enraged. I was upset and really bummed out about it so I was trying to come up with scenarios that would calm me down including: maybe my brother took/moved them for some reason, he didn't. Here's some weirdness though. My skeletons are back. I came home tonight and there they were in a heap next to the driveway. I think my guess of a kid took them was correct and their parent(s) made them give them back. Well a guess anyway; I know when I was young if my parents discovered I did something bad they would make me correct it. Anyway, if I can find the time, I'm going to go ahead and put things (back) up early. I have Halloween off this year and I want to enjoy it. The HOA has sent out a notice approving door TOTing (for anyone who wants to participate) so I'm going for it and I want to have some things out now so kids know in advance they can TOT here. 🎃


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Death's Door...I have such a craving for Exorcist soup!!! lol  🎃


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks for the pics PrettyG, they made me smile big time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

PG, you look fabulous in your birthday crown! I’m also glad to hear that your skeleton thieves returned your props.


----------



## Hairazor

Just got this, it is about 23" tall and aws


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

THAT is very cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue

What the good Doc said - really cool! Where did you find it?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Happy belated birthday day PG.
cool little werewolf HR. 
A few months back my grandson Ryder took most of my props and decoration that I was getting rid of. Yesterday he started decorating his house and called asking for the stuff he didn’t want. Lol plushe got some stuff I wasn’t planning on giving away . Now he’s renewing his bid for Spooky town. But I’m not ready to give that away yet. Plus he has no idea how much room it takes up and his mom is already trying to figure out how they are going to store the stuff he already got.


----------



## Hairazor

The Ghoulie Cat is from Lord Grimsly's Manor. I kept looking at it then one day it went on sale for 15% off on any order over $40 and it had been marked down $20 soooo


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Love the kitty!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I don't know if you all are paying attention to the material shortage, but I'm seeing it here My brother is a machinist and has been sent home due to lack of materials four out of five days for the last two weeks. It's beginning to frighten me. I wonder what we are going to see/experience in the next few months; maybe a year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Had a lovely visit with my mom in Ohio this past week and also spent a day while there at Cedar Point enjoying the Halloweekends events, especially Midnight Syndicate’s reboot of its live show (Conspiracy of Shadows). Now we need to get cracking on getting things ready for Halloween


----------



## Spooky1

Hairazor, love the Ghoolie.
PG, glad you got your stuff back.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> Had a lovely visit with my mom in Ohio this past week and also spent a day while there at Cedar Point enjoying the Halloweekends events, especially Midnight Syndicate’s reboot of its live show (Conspiracy of Shadows). Now we need to get cracking on getting things ready for Halloween



That sounds so nice! I'm glad you had a nice/fun time. 🎃


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The devil's in the details (is that a saying?) . Back in February my local dollar tree put these black led flickering lanterns up for sale by mistake (wrong season) and I bought about 18 of them. I stored and then almost forgot about them. I dug them out tonight and plan on hanging them from trees tomorrow. Also about 6 weeks ago I bought the most adorable treat bags ever from the dollar store. They are burnt orange real burlap with jack o lantern faces and twine ties, I had almost forgotten about them too. They are the best treat bags I have ever seen in my entire life. I do wonder if kids would even notice or care, probably not. Still they are fantastic.

My neighborhood is going a little bit crazy over driveway vs door toting. I'm seeing driveways covered with tarps waiting for the big reveal vs decorations all the way up the front walk way, lol. I think people are just excited and looking forward to some normal. I know I am. I haven't really decided what I'm going to do, maybe both somehow. I think my theme will decide it. Also my brother actually bought pumpkins a couple of weeks ago. This is a person who could care less and he came home from the grocery store with five pumpkins, blew my mind. I asked: "why did you buy pumpkins?" , he looked sheepish and said "they were on sale". Really? four weeks in advance? He wants normal too I think. I'm going to have little skeletons popping out of all of them. The bigger jack o lanterns will be traditional. 🎃🎃🎃🎃


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching the 1947 version of “The Ghost and Mrs. Muir” - such a good movie. Rex Harrison and Gene Tierney play off one another so well.


----------



## Goblin

Had to have an ultrasound of my heart on the 14th. Week later I hear they didn't do it right. They forgot to use the IV! Had to
go back. Took them 3 trys to hit the vein! Hope they got it right this time! Haven't heard anything, probably won't till my
checkup in March.....unless something bad turns up!

My younger brother had cateract surgury on the 5th and the 19th! Everything went fine.....has 20/20 vision now. I had the
surgury in 2002!

Before I go.........
Before BIRTHDAY GLITTER FOR EVERYONE!🎃🎃🎃


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> Watching the 1947 version of “The Ghost and Mrs. Muir” - such a good movie. Rex Harrison and Gene Tierney play off one another so well.


LOVE that movie. The first time I saw it was with my Mom on one of those local 3:00 Afternoon Movie shows. I must have been ten at the most. The only reason she let me marry my wife is because she reminded her of Gene Tierney. Well, not the ONLY reason, but it helped!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

One of the perks of working from home is I can surround myself with my toys. Here's what it looks like now ... all "Halloweened Out"

































Of course, my Doctor Who wall stays the same, regardless.


----------



## Hairazor

Happy, Happy Goblin. They don't have the birthday feature since the update so we don't know when B-days roll around


----------



## Death's Door

Hey All!!

PG - Glad to hear you got your skellys back. Also, I know about the shortage problems. I had to get new tires and rims for my truck and I ordered them back in June. Rims were rusting out. They were on one of the barges near CA. I had to put air in one tire every other day. I had to do something soon and the place that I was dealing with did find a place in Arkansas that had the tire and rims for the same price so they ordered them and I just had the work done last week. 

HR - Nice Kitty ya got there!

Roxy - Nice that you got to hang out and do some Halloween adventures. 

Dr. M. - Nice digs ya got there. I didn't know Elvira was your assistant. Yo so lucky!

Been trying to keep with with my Halloween-to-do list. So far so good.

P.S. Happy Birthday Goblin!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, Doc, you’ve got a lot of stuff!


----------



## Hairazor

DrM, I worked from home for years and never had a display as Rad as yours

PrettyG, glad your skellies "wandered" back home. And isn't it fun to discover things you forgot you bought earlier


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> Happy, Happy Goblin. They don't have the birthday feature since the update so we don't know when B-days roll around
> 
> View attachment 21823


I noticed that. Oh well..........on to 72! 🎃 🎃🎃


----------



## PrettyGhoul

OK sometimes things are to much. I wouldn't have believed that until tonight, lol (kidding). So I'm coming home from work, turn the corner to my street and there it is: a humungous, blow up, glow in the dark skeleton. Seriously, these neighbors never do anything, I nearly crashed my car. Tee hee, I'm delighted. That thing is freaking huge and very, very bright!


----------



## Hairazor

Yesterday Sweetie and I got Covid booster shots and later in the day found out my oldest daughter, who refused to get the shot at all, has been in the hospital since Friday with Covid. Stressed beyond belief.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Crap, Hairazor, I’m sorry to hear that. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Yes ... please keep us posted


----------



## stick

Hoping for the best on your daughter Hairazor.


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks for all good thoughts everyone. My daughter got to go home today but has oxygen on hand in case her levels get low. She is in quarantine till 11-2 and will be rechecked then unless she has problems before then. She sounds pretty good for what she has been through and says she feels OK but really tired.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Hairazor - Sending positive vibes to you and your family.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Working on a last minute new tombstone for our Halloween yard display. The only other time I’ve ever waited this late to make a prop was during the early years of our decorating. I think it was on the day of Halloween itself - cut some tombstone shapes out of cardboard, spray painted them, then hand-lettered dates and names. I was so proud of them back then; now I cringe to think I ever put something like that in the yard


----------



## Hairazor

I have been checking the weather report for the last two weeks. One day it says, for Halloween, rainy and cool, the next day it says it will be dry and cool. It keeps yoyoing back and forth. Sure makes it hard to decide on a game plan.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Hairazor said:


> I have been checking the weather report for the last two weeks. One day it says, for Halloween, rainy and cool, the next day it says it will be dry and cool. It keeps yoyoing back and forth. Sure makes it hard to decide on a game plan.


I hear that! I don't know whether to change my theme to Lawrence of Arabia, or Noah's Ark!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rain is never our first choice for Halloween, but we have enough water-resistant props now (skeletons, tombstones, and plastic jack-o-lanterns) to give us a good display in spite of the weather. The less robust animatronic or mache props either sit on the porch or stay inside where it’s warm and dry.


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> Working on a last minute new tombstone for our Halloween yard display. The only other time I’ve ever waited this late to make a prop was during the early years of our decorating. I think it was on the day of Halloween itself - cut some tombstone shapes out of cardboard, spray painted them, then hand-lettered dates and names. I was so proud of them back then; now I cringe to think I ever put something like that in the yard


HaHa - I just had the same conversation with hubby last night. After going through the Halloween boxes in my den, I never realized how much stuff that was accumulated over the years by me or given to me as a gift from a neighbor, coworker or friend. I decided to add to our fireplace a wall of skulls using various sizes and great stuff foam - applying to foam boards sections. It would be lightweight and and I could store it easier down the basement. It's a work in progress in my mind right now. He said to me after I shared this idea with him, "Hey - why don't we start working on it now?" 😵 Yeah - OK - I'll just add it to the Halloween-to-do list. Unfortunately, I have to still get more plastic skulls to make this happen. 

I also have a box down the basement that has all the older (35 years ago) decorations that I would display proudly within five minutes on the lawn. 😂 I keep it to let me know how crazy I got with Halloween. I pull it out and just start laughing. 

You are not alone!


----------



## Hairazor

Weatherwise I have decided to play it safe. Line the sidewalk up to the steps with skellies which are water proof and fill my porch with ALL the pumpkins I had planned on putting in the yard. I had planned for my skellie horse and pumpkin carriage for the yard along with lots of pumpkins kind of in tribute to Pumpkin5, she so loved pumpkins.


----------



## Spooky1

Hairazor, glad to here your daughter is out of the hospital, hope she recovers soon.
Happy belated birthday, Goblin.
Just finished up a couple last minute tombstones and something to go along with the coffin I made years ago (to be posted after Halloween 😜)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Finished my tombstone makeover and posted a video in Showroom. That’s one less item on the Halloween “to-do” list.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hairazor said:


> They don't have the birthday feature since the update so we don't know when B-days roll around


 For some reason I always remember when it’s Roxy’s birthday. Go figure.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

RoxyBlue said:


> cut some tombstone shapes out of cardboard, spray painted them, then hand-lettered dates and names. I was so proud of them back then; now I cringe to think I ever put something like that in the yard


Started out the same way. Except my neighbor had some 14x2 planks we cut up for tombstones. I used them for yrs till I got better ones and used the old ones as fill ins in the back. About 2 yrs ago I finally threw them out but I still have 2 wooden cross tombstones that I still use just for nostalgia.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cold rainy day today. I hope Mother Nature is getting it all out of her system by tomorrow so Halloween will be a dry day.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Its been a long time coming but I finally get to celebrate Halloween. I don't think last year counted because my cousin and i went to six flags for fright fest but it wasn't on Halloween. But this year Marcus and I are both dressing up and going Trick Or Treating. He's already gotten his costume together and wore it into to work today because they are having a costume contest. I need to work on mine today which should help me get off the more depressing things going on in our life right now.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Tomorrow's the big day! I hope everything goes well for everyone. Don't forget to post pictures!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time to start moving props up from the basement so they’ll be ready for deployment tomorrow. That will also spread out the “running up and down stairs to get things” activity over two days instead of one


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I don't know if I'll be able to get on here tomorrow, so I want to wish everyone a Happy Haunting!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy Halloween, DA!


----------



## DandyBrit

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Halloween to everyone🎃👹👻👾👿

Happy Birthday Spooky!!!! 🎂


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hope everyone has a wonderfully spooky and festive day! Now it’s off to the races


----------



## Hairazor

It's time to hit the ground running


----------



## graveyardmaster

Happy Halloween peeps


----------



## Hairazor

I was out on my porch putting out finishing touches and looked up to see a girl about 12 to 14 jump off her scooter and head toward the closest skeleton, she smiled as she high fived it and said, "I just had to high five a skeleton" then off she went. Love it!!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I have the sorest muscles, and the biggest smile! It was a good Halloween.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I had a better Halloween than I've had in many years. Marcus and I went Trick-or Treating at the local mall and scored a good amount of candy and we got to see some pretty cool costumes. We had planned on going out at night, but couldn't go again due to lack of gas. We were pretty bummed, but there was nothing to do be done about it. What matters most is that we were able to have fun.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

It's all about the fun ... ! (And candy)


----------



## Death's Door

DA - Awwwww sweet! You and your guy look very happy!! 

Dr. M. - Awesome make up and costume. I am so glad you had a great Halloween TOTing.

I, too, am also feeling the muscles in my back and legs letting me know of my shenanigans yesterday. Feet are sore. I did take an Aleve before going to bed last night. I have a smile on my face too. First year I had to go to work the next day after Halloween. Doing good so far. I'm alert and being productive. I guess those cardio walks at 5:30 a.m. are paying off.


----------



## Hairazor

DarkA you two look so good together

Dr.M the real you showing up at last, heehee


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another successful Halloween with numbers back up to what we usually see - always plan for up to 100 ToTs and had around 96, along with a bunch of folks who just wanted to look at the display. Definitely feeling it today.

My favorite moments of the evening were with a little boy who came by two or three times with his aunt and uncle to look at the props and ask many questions. We have a Scaretaker prop and the boy asked why he was carrying a head. I said “He found it on the ground and he’s holding it until the body comes back to get it”. He asked me what a body was, so I waved my hand around him and said all of that was his body. Then he asked why the Scaretaker was carrying a lantern. I said “That’s so he can see better at night when he’s walking around and it’s dark”. He thought about that for a moment and then said “So he won’t run into the body when it comes back”.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hairazor said:


> Thanks for all good thoughts everyone. My daughter got to go home today but has oxygen on hand in case her levels get low. She is in quarantine till 11-2 and will be rechecked then unless she has problems before then. She sounds pretty good for what she has been through and says she feels OK but really tired.



Wishing you and your daughter the best Hairazor!! I was so relieved to read this post and hear that your daughter is better!! Please let us know how she is doing!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hairazor said:


> I was out on my porch putting out finishing touches and looked up to see a girl about 12 to 14 jump off her scooter and head toward the closest skeleton, she smiled as she high fived it and said, "I just had to high five a skeleton" then off she went. Love it!!



That's adorable! It always makes me feel so good when the kids let me know how much they love the Halloween display!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Happy Belated Birthday Spooky1!!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dr. Maniaco said:


> View attachment 21847
> 
> 
> It's all about the fun ... ! (And candy)



My Gawd that's terrifying!! LOVE it! lol


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Happy Belated Halloween everyone! I'm so sorry I didn't post on the big day. I was here, online on HF even, but I was running like crazy and then at the end I just dropped and then back to work Monday. Great Halloween!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good thing we harvested our remaining jalapeno, bell, and candy stripe peppers yesterday, because it dropped below freezing here last night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What, no unstructured thoughts since last week? Must be that post-Halloween drop in energy hitting everyone.

Our yard props and decorations are waiting patiently in the basement to be stored away for the season. We need to check things over to see what might need repairs or paint touchups, plus cull anything that’s ready to be retired from use. We sadly said goodby to the demon who graced our roof every Halloween for probably close to 15 years - his latex skin had deteriorated beyond repair. He had a good run.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh Roxy, sad to hear even Demons wear out


----------



## stick

They don't make demons like they use too.


----------



## Death's Door

RIP Demon! You looked awesome on the roof. Sorry to see you go.

On Friday - hubby and I had our booster shot in the morning and then I tackled the outside Halloween decorations and put them away in the basement. Saturday we felt ok and I was taking down the inside decorations until 4 p.m. Had to stop - started feeling flush, weak and body aches. I did a couple of boxes yesterday but tried not to overdo it. House still looks like crap but it'll get done.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> What, no unstructured thoughts since last week? Must be that post-Halloween drop in energy hitting everyone.
> 
> Our yard props and decorations are waiting patiently in the basement to be stored away for the season. We need to check things over to see what might need repairs or paint touchups, plus cull anything that’s ready to be retired from use. We sadly said goodby to the demon who graced our roof every Halloween for probably close to 15 years - his latex skin had deteriorated beyond repair. He had a good run.
> 
> 
> View attachment 21881
> 
> 
> OH GAWD, that's so cool!! Love, love, love your house and demon!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So this Halloween was great but nuts. I kept going back and forth over driveway haunting vs traditional. The HOA sent out a message saying both were OK but stressed driveway so I was thinking both, then just driveway. I was all over the map , not happy but I didn't want to **** off the annoying woman behind HOA. So I set up the driveway. Then at 5 something I just thought "I hate this!" and I tore everything down and rethought everything. I had my bags of candy ready to go, and I pre- carved 20 jack o lanterns, (my hands hurt) also skeletons on the roof and around the edge of the property but I was really unhappy with the drive way thing. I ran like hell and put lights everywhere. I remember saying before (here on HF back in April) that I  bought many (I think about 18) black led flickering lanterns a a dollar store .I used them all, also glass orange jack o lantern candle holders and multi colored led ghosts. I put everything up the front walk way and was running up and down with a torch lighter when the first TOTERS showed up. I heard someone say " the lights aren't on" and flipped on all the out door lights while thinking "are you kidding? it's still daylight!".

Anyway, great Halloween! My front walk ended up looking like a scene from Hocus Pocus: lots of pumpkins and lights.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Also kids saying " wow" when they came up the front walk, that killed me.


----------



## Hairazor

You're a dedicated haunter PrettyG. Kudos


----------



## Lord Homicide

Life has been crazy y’all.


----------



## Death's Door

Pretty much done putting boxes in the basement. Already have most of it packed away for next year. I think this picture sums it up for me and other haunters.


----------



## Hairazor

Hey LordH, crazy good or crazy bad?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

So after this year I told myself "That's it ... no more." I'm too sore and tired. I get carried away and try to do too much. I'm done.

_But then _... I start putting all the stuff away and start thinking that _maybe _I could do a LITTLE something next year. You know, just make the walk to the front door really spooky ... then I see things I'm putting away (and swore I'd THROW away) and think "you know, I could repurpose that for a Mummy or Dracula ... " And the mind starts whirring again.

I'm in need of professional counseling. 😕


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hairazor said:


> Hey LordH, crazy good or crazy bad?


Both... and long stories them both are. Life and work...

I was shocked to hear about Jana. That made me sad. I guess I had popped on here late April and posted a "Hey you!!" on her profile page and never got a response. Then today, I stumble on some post about her passing around Easter.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Rox, are you OK? I love your hat but it looks like you're sick and lost so much weight...



RoxyBlue said:


> What, no unstructured thoughts since last week? Must be that post-Halloween drop in energy hitting everyone.
> 
> Our yard props and decorations are waiting patiently in the basement to be stored away for the season. We need to check things over to see what might need repairs or paint touchups, plus cull anything that’s ready to be retired from use. We sadly said goodby to the demon who graced our roof every Halloween for probably close to 15 years - his latex skin had deteriorated beyond repair. He had a good run.
> 
> 
> View attachment 21881


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to see you here, Lord H, and now I have to kill you

Doc M, I know the feeling. We’re at that stage of “enough” as well, but have occasional side trips into “I might be able to use this one more time” and “This could be repurposed into another prop”. It’s a sickness, I tell you


----------



## Death's Door

I think we all go through the repurpose thoughts. I know I am doing it for next year. I already started going through some of my boxes for skull bones (head, hands, leg, etc.). I want to do a fireplace display. It looks awesome in my mind.

Hello Lord H! Glad to see you!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Death's Door said:


> I think we all go through the repurpose thoughts. I know I am doing it for next year. I already started going through some of my boxes for skull bones (head, hands, leg, etc.). I want to do a fireplace display. It looks awesome in my mind.
> 
> Hello Lord H! Glad to see you!


Hey you! Still bringing sexy back I see!! Lol. Glad to be back


----------



## RoxyBlue

I’m sitting her watching my dog’s feet kicking while she’s sleeping. i wonder who she’s chasing in her dreams?


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

This year Halloween was better. I'm glad I got a chance to visit my family up north. I would have been on the Forum a lot more often but I'm still dealing with the loss of my brother two years ago and fell into a great Depression after he died. It's been hard on my family, but I'm getting there. He ended his life, which I know is very triggering, but I'm trying to show awareness due to what happened. Next year I'm planning on making Halloween a little better, because Halloween was Peter's favorite holiday and I want to do something in honor of him. This year I watched one of my his favorite horror movies, "The People Under The Stairs" Next year I'm planning on adding more horror movies to my list.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Welcome back and hello Lord Homicide! You've been missed!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

BunchOfHocusPocus said:


> This year Halloween was better. I'm glad I got a chance to visit my family up north. I would have been on the Forum a lot more often but I'm still dealing with the loss of my brother two years ago and fell into a great Depression after he died. It's been hard on my family, but I'm getting there. He ended his life, which I know is very triggering, but I'm trying to show awareness due to what happened. Next year I'm planning on making Halloween a little better, because Halloween was Peter's favorite holiday and I want to do something in honor of him. This year I watched one of my his favorite horror movies, "The People Under The Stairs" Next year I'm planning on adding more horror movies to my list.



Oh (((((((BunchOfHocusPocus))))) virtual hugs. I'm so sorry about the loss of your brother! My worst nightmare is losing mine. I have no words of wisdom but a lot of empathy!! I wish you well and much love.


----------



## RoxyBlue

BHP, I think doing something to honor your brother as part of your Halloween celebration would be a lovely tribute. Spooky1 made tombstones in honor of his parents that are part of our yard display every year.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

BHP: I think doing a tribute is a wonderful idea! 

I'm so glad everyone had an awesome Halloween! Watching all of your haunt videos lets me live vicariously through you guys!


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome back Lord H. good to see you back on the forum.


----------



## Lord Homicide

PrettyGhoul said:


> Welcome back and hello Lord Homicide! You've been missed!





Spooky1 said:


> Welcome back Lord H. good to see you back on the forum.


Thanks y'all!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Temps in the 30s this morning; on Thursday it’s supposed to be in the 70s, then cold again. Gotta love that crazy weather time of year.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

"Gotta love that crazy weather time of year. "

This is exactly why my sinuses (sini?) are trying to pound their way out of my face!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don’t know about anyone else, but this year seemed to just fly by. I remember when I was a kid that summers seemed to last forever.


----------



## DandyBrit

It seems as you get older it does get faster.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Nope, you're not imagining anything. Time flies by at warp speed when you're an adult. I was told to grow up and it was a terrible idea...


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> I don’t know about anyone else, but this year seemed to just fly by. I remember when I was a kid that summers seemed to last forever.


After I read your comment, the first thing I thought about was Calvin and Hobbes. 

Researcher explains why childhood days seem to last longer ...

Why our sense of time speeds up as we age — and how to ...


----------



## Hairazor

I love Calvin and Hobbes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Interesting articles, Lord H. I’d heard of the theory that the time perception is related to a year being a bigger percentage of a child’s life compared to an adult’s. Hadn’t heard of the difference in speed of processing new experiences and its effect on remembered duration of time.

And I love Calvin and Hobbes, too.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

" I’d heard of the theory that the time perception is related to a year being a bigger percentage of a child’s life compared to an adult’s. Hadn’t heard of the difference in speed of processing new experiences and its effect on remembered duration of time."

I read that and think deep philosophical thoughts ...









... yeah — not a deep thinker. You know what I'm thinking now/


----------



## Dark Angel 27

So, things are about to get more exciting for me, Marcus and I are getting married next March... I've been thinking about it for a while now, but I just spoke to my sister and things are getting so real now...

I'll never make fun of those brides on TV ever again. We've not even gotten to trying on dresses and I can feel a little nervousness creeping up on me.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Um...I have to ask. Do you watch Supernatural? I'm not sure you know what you're implying with that last GIF. LOL.


Love supernatural! Seen the entire series ... twice.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Love supernatural! Seen the entire series ... twice.


Oh good. That was one of my favorite scenes. LOL.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Oh good. That was one of my favorite scenes. LOL.


Did you hear that "Dean" Jensen Ackles is going to be in the next season of "The Boys" ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 is a fan of Supernatural as well. He’s working his way through recordings of the last season of the show.

And congratulations on your engagement, DA! Plenty of time to plan, so that should help keep the nerves in check.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Have a box of tissues at the ready


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Did you hear that "Dean" Jensen Ackles is going to be in the next season of "The Boys" ?


Yeah, I heard, but I'm not really watching that show. 


RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 is a fan of Supernatural as well. He’s working his way through recordings of the last season of the show.
> 
> And congratulations on your engagement, DA! Plenty of time to plan, so that should help keep the nerves in check.


Thank you Roxy, It's just now really hitting me. Also, Spooky needs to invest in a bunch of tissues for the last two seasons. It wrecked me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got up last night (aka “really EARLY this morning) to watch the eclipse. It was a bit cloudy at times but there were several breaks in the cloud cover so Spooky1 was able take pictures. Another plus - we could see the moon from the guest bedroom window, so we didn’t have to sit outside where it was cold and windy.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> Got up last night (aka “really EARLY this morning) to watch the eclipse. It was a bit cloudy at times but there were several breaks in the cloud cover so Spooky1 was able take pictures. Another plus - we could see the moon from the guest bedroom window, so we didn’t have to sit outside where it was cold and windy.


Cool! I like skywatching. I get notifications when the ISS goes overhead, so I can go outside and watch.


----------



## Hairazor

Dark A, such a splendid time ahead for you, enjoy every minute


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on your engagement,DA.

Doc & DA, got through the second to last season of Supernatural without tissues, just starting on the final season. I like the episodes with Charlie, and the the more fun/humorous episodes, but have been a fan of all since the beginning.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dark Angel 27 said:


> So, things are about to get more exciting for me, Marcus and I are getting married next March... I've been thinking about it for a while now, but I just spoke to my sister and things are getting so real now...
> 
> I'll never make fun of those brides on TV ever again. We've not even gotten to trying on dresses and I can feel a little nervousness creeping up on me.


Ever been married before?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Lord Homicide said:


> Ever been married before?


Nope. This is my first time.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hairazor said:


> Dark A, such a splendid time ahead for you, enjoy every minute





Spooky1 said:


> Congrats on your engagement,DA.
> 
> Doc & DA, got through the second to last season of Supernatural without tissues, just starting on the final season. I like the episodes with Charlie, and the the more fun/humorous episodes, but have been a fan of all since the beginning.


Thanks guys!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is a good day to bake bread - have a loaf of sourdough in the proofer along with a couple of Trader Joe’s chocolate croissants


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Nightmare before Christmas, to make the transition from Halloween to Christmas.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^So jealous of your set up! 

ION: This will be the first Thanksgiving for Marcus and I. There will be alot of things to cook this year!!!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Congrats DA ... I wish you all the best.

As for me,










... I'm moving to Canada.


----------



## Spooky1

Crawl space before and after packing Halloween away.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some people just have skeletons in their closet - we have them in a closet AND the crawl space…


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Some people just have skeletons in their closet - we have them in a closet AND the crawl space…


That's what John Wayne Gacy said young lady!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spooky1 said:


> Watching Nightmare before Christmas, to make the transition from Halloween to Christmas.
> View attachment 21889


Lovely painting of Rox.



Spooky1 said:


> Crawl space before and after packing Halloween away.
> View attachment 21891
> 
> View attachment 21893
> 
> View attachment 21892


I made a JWG joke before I saw yall's crawl space. Hot damn that's a comfy space compared to what I'm used to!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spooky1 said:


> Watching Nightmare before Christmas, to make the transition from Halloween to Christmas.
> View attachment 21889


My kids love NBC fyi and I think it drives their mother up the wall.


----------



## Hairazor

Spooky1 & Roxy, what I want to know is who gets to do the crawling in that space


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor said:


> Spooky1 & Roxy, what I want to know is who gets to do the crawling in that space


Spooky1 does the crawling and I get to hand everything up to him through the access openings (which are above my head). Makes for quite a workout for both of us


----------



## Hairazor

Found this outside my front door Sunday. Even had some candy in it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Someone must suspect you like Halloween or something…..


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue

Mwahaha, revenge of the turkeys!


----------



## stick

Hope everyone has a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Same to you, stick!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Spooky1 said:


> Crawl space before and after packing Halloween away.
> View attachment 21891
> 
> View attachment 21893
> 
> View attachment 21892


Ooooh so nicely organized!!!! I love nicely organized! Also I love seeing your demon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That’s the other demon (more of a gargoyle) we have - he’s animated, speaks a few phrases, and sits on a column at the end of our driveway every Halloween. We’ve had him several years now.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hairazor said:


> Found this outside my front door Sunday. Even had some candy in it.
> View attachment 21894



That is so nice!! Some neighbor really appreciates you (as well they should) ! Plus very cute!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Best part of Thanksgiving is having leftovers so you don’t have to think about what to cook for dinner for a few days.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

No leftovers … ate it all … don’t have to eat again until Christmas. 

whew


----------



## Hairazor

Saves time when you don't have to stop for meals ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 is outside putting Christmas lights up. I am happy to report that he has managed not to fall off the ladder so far Next up - will the lights that were working when he tested them inside the house still be working once they’re put up?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

So happy that Thanksgiving is over. I was responsible for everything but the Turkey and I enjoy the challenge, but I was almost too exhausted to eat. Sadly, our turkey didn't come out all the way cooked, but we still got a meal or two from the white meat. Thankfully, most of the other side dishes came out right. I certainly learned which recipes need to be tweaked and will make notes on those pages for next time. 

This week is going to be full for us with Doctor Appointments, the youngest stepson has his Christmas band concert this week; it'll be my first time going to one of them since the seating was limited last year. I'm pretty excited for that.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Everybody! 

Roxy & Spooky - Good job with the organization. I have a couple spots in the basement. One area has Halloween and Christmas next to it. Nightmare before Christmas! 

Hubby and I enjoyed a nice Thanksgiving dindin and have been eating turkey since that day. I made turkey noodle soup yesterday for tonight's grubfest - with a turkey sammich on the side. 

DA - glad to see you got through doing the sides. I prepare a lot before the big day - it makes it a lot easier when you have a bunch to make. Hubby fries the turkey. It was awesome!!!!

I just finished putting the Halloween lighting away. Will start taking the Thanksgiving decorations down. Haven't even tried the Christmas lights yet. However, I did get them out for this weekend. I usually have them lit while I'm putting them up so I know if I have to readjust any that decide to go out while I'm putting them out. 

The farm that we frequent lets its customers pick apples for free at the end of the season. They close up the day before Thanksgiving until spring when they reopen. Hubby and I went there to pick up some produce and picked two bags of apples. I made an apple pie for Thanksgiving and we make applesauce (15 pint jars) on Saturday. Been sharing apples with the neighbors too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching the offerings on TCM at the moment - The guy who played Alfred on the 60s Batman series shows up in a lot of old movies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Saw the first snow of the season while walking the dog this morning. Just a few flakes here and there, but it counts


----------



## stick

Roxy you said that bad four letter word that starts with an s.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Here in Atlanta, when there are "Just a few flakes here and there" it means the city is shut down for a week or two. 

So we have THAT goin' for us.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

What's snow again?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I just realized (that besides the calendar and birthday reminders) this site also no longer reminds us of where people are from (sigh).


----------



## RoxyBlue

^On the plus side, we can now upload pictures directly into a post without the need of a photo hosting service (Take that, Photobucket!).


----------



## xredge

I was looking forward to snow, I know sick minded, maybe not the 4 to 5 inches we got but at least work hardly got anything. My looking forward to snow is that I'm so sick of Construction, from early spring until now I had to go through so much of it and delays. Already have a long drive but when it takes 30 minutes to go 5 miles, just not used to that and being for such a long time.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

After the snow we got earlier this year, about 4 or 5 inches, i don't want to see anymore snow here in San Antonio. These natives don't know how to handle the fluffy white stuff.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Almost a whole day with now new posts on here? Unheard of!!! LOL
ION: I have at long last, ordered Marcus' Ring of power from Manly Bands and am actively tracking the package!
For those who don't know what I'm talking about here's the commercial. I knew from the moment I saw it that this was where I would be getting the wedding band.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Sweet


----------



## Hairazor

After 8 weeks off for Covid, my daughter has been told she can go back to work part time Monday but nothing strenuous


----------



## RoxyBlue

That’s a hilarious commercial, DA

Good to hear your daughter is making progress, Hairazor.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hairazor said:


> After 8 weeks off for Covid, my daughter has been told she can go back to work part time Monday but nothing strenuous



That is good news Hairazor! I'm so glad you posted an update because I have been wondering. I am very happy your daughter is getting stronger! I will continue to keep her in my prayers (I hope that is OK, I do believe it helps!).


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sometimes you meet people who are so wonderful, so brave , so stoic it brings you to your knees. I have a patient like that. I could never do what he's done or acted like he's acted. His wife is equally wonderful. They act like I've done something for them and I've done nothing, I wish I could. I truly love them.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Something personal about me, my brother had surgery a week ago and seems to be healing nicely. I was scared. He had two large masses removed. It all looks good. Huge sigh of relief!


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG Wish your brother full quick recovery
And-- your patients are lucky to have you


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dark Angel 27 said:


> So happy that Thanksgiving is over. I was responsible for everything but the Turkey and I enjoy the challenge, but I was almost too exhausted to eat. Sadly, our turkey didn't come out all the way cooked, but we still got a meal or two from the white meat. Thankfully, most of the other side dishes came out right. I certainly learned which recipes need to be tweaked and will make notes on those pages for next time.
> 
> This week is going to be full for us with Doctor Appointments, the youngest stepson has his Christmas band concert this week; it'll be my first time going to one of them since the seating was limited last year. I'm pretty excited for that.


That's the best thing about Thanksgiving. You do your absolute best and tell anyone who complains about it to kiss your ass. Short story that I'll drag out, so... short story LONG. After I got married then moved away, I was hell bent on "having my own holiday traditions" like Clark Griswold. The first holiday was thanksgiving. "Great, I've got this... I'll do the turkey and wife will do the sides." first thanksgiving... all out, it was a hit - smoked turkey that was too juicy and perfect sides. fast forward 12 years and it is what it is. Wife threw in the towel several years ago and started buying the "order in advance" sides and what not. My in-laws were the only ones coming over so I though, " the hell with it. I'll get a pre-roasted turkey and heat it in the smoker". Turkey was dry as a bone even though I pumped a bunch of Shiner holiday cheer + creole butter into it. I don't feel bad at all. The sides were mediocre at best. Happy belated T-DAY as they say.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I’ve never mastered the fine art of cooking a whole turkey, unlike my mom who always wrapped the bird in foil as part of the cooking process, and it came out perfect every time.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Almost a whole day with now new posts on here? Unheard of!!! LOL
> ION: I have at long last, ordered Marcus' Ring of power from Manly Bands and am actively tracking the package!
> For those who don't know what I'm talking about here's the commercial. I knew from the moment I saw it that this was where I would be getting the wedding band.



I don't know how I missed this before; to funny! If I ever get married I want to purchase a ring of power from this place! lol


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hairazor said:


> PrettyG Wish your brother full quick recovery
> And-- your patients are lucky to have you



Thank you Hairazor!!  🎅


----------



## Dark Angel 27

PrettyGhoul said:


> I don't know how I missed this before; to funny! If I ever get married I want to purchase a ring of power from this place! lol


They also have a YouTube channel and it's just as hilarious. But more than that, their rings are just gorgeous and have more variety of materials than I ever knew about. I'm so excited to see it in real life!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Temps in the 60s today, chance of snow middle of the week, then temps close to 70 by the end of the week. Crazy weather for December or, as the Cowardly Lion would say “Unusual weather we’re having, ain’t it?”.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

It is crazy weather. Florida started to be normal: dropping to 40s and now we are 80s again. I hate it. I want it to be freezing like it's suppose to be. When I moved here, years ago, normal weather was freezing this time of year. Sometimes it would snow. That was only in the late 1990s. A decade ago I was calling for home oil fuel worried my Mother was getting to cold. I was worried about my orange trees freezing. My orange trees are gone now, dead from disease. Now I can't remember turning the A/C off. Everything is off.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So I went to the dollar store this morning (yesterday morning?) before work. I bought 16 Christmas solar green bulb lights and stuck them in the ground, along the front walk way, in record time. Then I hit the shower and went to work. I returned home from work and one is not working but oh my gosh they look fantastic! Perfect green color, very bright. I loved walking up the walk way illuminated with Christmas bulbs. Seriously they have this great color and light to them; it's impressive.

One huge defect is I cannot figure out how to change the batteries. I looked it up and nothing. I just assumed I would be able to because with other dollar tree solar lights you can. If anyone knows how to do this please let me know Thanks.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

4 AM and they still look amazing, like a string of emeralds. So pretty! Amazing solar lights. I will be interested to see how long they last. If I can't replace the batteries though, I will never buy them again. I'll also be a little upset.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Pictures?! If it's truly solar, there probably aren't any replaceable batteries in it. The cells recharge during the day. As long as there is sunshine on them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We’ve replaced the rechargeable batteries on our solar garden lights on occasion, so the ability to do that probably depends on the fixture. It’s possible that something seasonal like solar Christmas lights may be manufactured under the assumption that they’ll be tossed after a season or two, so no access to a battery is given. PG, you might want to check the one light that isn’t working to see if there’s a pull tab sticking out that needs to be removed. A pull tab is used to insulate the battery during shipping and storage.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

We had a good weekend with the boys. This is the first Christmas with Marcus and his sons (soon to be stepsons) that we'll be truly spending together. We're starting a family tradition where we picked out a couple of ornaments and decoration that we loved and decorated some unfinished ones that we bought at Hobby Lobby. It was super fun and I learned that the youngest boy (about 13) loves to go crazy with the glitter glue and his stocking took about two days to dry out. LOL. Marcus and I will be working on our stockings and the rest of the tree skirt tonight after the boy's Christmas band concert at the school. I haven't had this busy of a Christmas season since I was a child!


----------



## Hairazor

I just had such sad news. My friend with Pancreatic cancer just passed away. Just about 3 1/2 months from diagnosis. I did get the Creme Brulee to her about 2 weeks ago, wasn't able to eat it with her but she assured me she enjoyed it. I actually had her husband smuggle a second one to her at the hospital last week. She was a special woman and I will miss her a lot.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Im 


Hairazor said:


> I just had such sad news. My friend with Pancreatic cancer just passed away. Just about 3 1/2 months from diagnosis. I did get the Creme Brulee to her about 2 weeks ago, wasn't able to eat it with her but she assured me she enjoyed it. I actually had her husband smuggle a second one to her at the hospital last week. She was a special woman and I will miss her a lot.


I'm so sorry to hear that. Cancer is such a terrible disease!


----------



## stick

Sorry to hear about the loss of your friend Hairazor.


----------



## DandyBrit

So sorry Hairazor.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sad to hear it, Hairazor. Cancer sucks, but I’m glad she was able to enjoy the creme brulee before she passed on.


----------



## Death's Door

I have some awesome news to share with you guys! I went to Michaels to pick up two wreaths for the porch. I haven't been there for a long time - I didn't even go after Halloween. Well, I picked up the two wreaths and couldn't believe that they still had Halloween stuff that was on sale 70% off. I scored the following:


12 foam skulls ($7.99 each) for $2.40 each ($28.80 Total) These are the size of the foam heads what you display wigs on
Lemax Isle of Creepy Jacks ($119.99) for $36.00 You add water and it fogs 
Halloween tree ($19.99) for 6.00 This is on my desk in my office at home
Total score: $70.80

I usually don't get this lucky. It was a fun trip. 

With buying the foam skulls and what I have accumulated, I have enough to work and finish the back panel in the fireplace that we have. Oh the possibilities!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

PG - Glad to hear your brother is on the mend.

Hairazor - sorry to hear about your friend. I wish the day there would be a cure for it. 

DA - Manly Bands - I love it!


----------



## Spooky1

Hairazor, sorry to hear your friend passed. As Roxy said, cancer sucks.


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Lord Homicide

PrettyGhoul said:


> 4 AM and they still look amazing, like a string of emeralds. So pretty! Amazing solar lights. I will be interested to see how long they last. If I can't replace the batteries though, I will never buy them again. I'll also be a little upset.


Yeah, need a few pics or link to product. If you can access the batteries then they can be changed out after awhile. We had solar path lights that twist locked then came apart, revealing the battery compartment.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hairazor said:


> I just had such sad news. My friend with Pancreatic cancer just passed away. Just about 3 1/2 months from diagnosis. I did get the Creme Brulee to her about 2 weeks ago, wasn't able to eat it with her but she assured me she enjoyed it. I actually had her husband smuggle a second one to her at the hospital last week. She was a special woman and I will miss her a lot.


Hugs to you Hairazor. I am so sorry to hear that your friend and neighbor passed away. I am glad she had you as a friend. Love and friendship make such a difference at the end.

How are you doing?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Sorry to hear the news Hairazor. Cancer's a bitch. I've lost too many friends and family to it.

So I hear this new Covid strain is more contagious, but less – um ... _impactful_. Anyone got the real poop on this? Too many conflicting stories in the news.

Here's hoping everyone has a HEALTHY Christmas season!










Cheers!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wizard of Id - haven’t seen one of those comics in a while Back when I used to buy the Sunday newspaper, reading the comics was always the first priority. Back when I had a cat, her first priority was sitting on the open newspaper since I usually spread it out on the floor to read.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> View attachment 21901


I'm so proud of myself, I understood this meme! (I've watched a few Dungeons And Dragons games. Also, this creature is adorable and I instantly want one!


----------



## Hairazor

Pretty G, thanks for asking how I am doing. I feel hollow when I look out the window and know I won't see her again, but logically I know she went through so much Hell and she is in a better place.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

My latest drawing. These conjoined serpents are Juniper and Sage. They are mostly friendly, but they have no problem attacking anyone who might steal from their garden.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice job, DA!


----------



## Hairazor

You have vision DarkA


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Thanks, guys!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Beautiful DA!!!

l


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...still hanging up Christmas lights...such a mess

I think I'm going to move my angels to the other side of the yard Driving by no one can see them, just the deer. Love, love the deer!!! I traded in my defective zombie for them.

I used to be able to put outside lights up in two hours. Now it takes me two days and I want help. I hate saying this but I'm beginning to feel old. Or maybe it's because I no longer have anyone to make Christmas for. I miss making family happy. Making other people happy is a huge motivator. I miss my family. I really miss my Mother.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry, a little sad there for a moment. I went out to look at the lights and yep no one can see the angels. I'll move them tomorrow. What made me smile was a tiny dollar tree fake tree in the kitchen; and a stuffed snowman. Cute as can be. I went a little crazy this season. I don't know why.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I had such a full weekend. Saturday was my appointment at David's Bridal to find my wedding gown. I was thrilled to find out that my experience was nothing like I saw on those wedding dress shows on TV. Sadly there was a little drama when my knees gave out and I collapsed while trying on the dress that ended up being 'the one'. Thankfully, my nephew was waiting nearby and was able to come hoist me up. I was a little shaken up, but I recovered. The day ended pretty well with me getting my special moment of getting teary eyed when I decided my dress the one. 
Also, the bridesmaid dresses have been ordered too and I can finally rest up a bit and focus on Christmas for a couple weeks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think the people in those reality bridezilla shows are deliberately selected on the basis of less-than-desirable personality traits that will guarantee good ratings for the show Pretty much true for most “reality” shows, actually.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> I think the people in those reality bridezilla shows are deliberately selected on the basis of less-than-desirable personality traits that will guarantee good ratings for the show Pretty much true for most “reality” shows, actually.


That was what I realized. I mentioned that to the stylist and she laughed. The whole experience was very nice and now I have a beautiful dress!


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## PrettyGhoul

LOL !


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So...here we are again. The Omicron variant is here. I had Sunday off, came in Monday and boom, door codes changed, N-95s back. Some agency person, unvaccinated, came in and now we have covid. I am so tired of this. HR met me at the door to let me know I have to walk a half mile around the building to enter and exit. No lights on the way out btw No worries about coyotes, bobcats or rapists. I brought all of this up but they just avoided. I was very bitchy for awhile. Also, same old, as a result, half the new hires have quit (either by having the decency to quit or by just saying "going for a break" and never coming back). Yep, that happens a lot in medical. It's really kind of funny, well I guess after a while. 

Anyway I have an unvaccinated patient (one shot before he was hit by a car) who was taken care of by this unvaccinated, omicron infected agency nurse, on my day off and he is pissed! Guess who gets to deal with him? lol

Sorry, but my advice is the same: wear your masks in public and wash your hands obsessively!! 

Also, around Christmas, always wear a reindeer headband with bells under your n-95 and shield. I have them in both red and green. It will keep you happy! 🎅🎅🎅


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dark Angel 27 said:


> I had such a full weekend. Saturday was my appointment at David's Bridal to find my wedding gown. I was thrilled to find out that my experience was nothing like I saw on those wedding dress shows on TV. Sadly there was a little drama when my knees gave out and I collapsed while trying on the dress that ended up being 'the one'. Thankfully, my nephew was waiting nearby and was able to come hoist me up. I was a little shaken up, but I recovered. The day ended pretty well with me getting my special moment of getting teary eyed when I decided my dress the one.
> Also, the bridesmaid dresses have been ordered too and I can finally rest up a bit and focus on Christmas for a couple weeks.




OK, I'm not normally into weddings, but following you I'm kind of really getting into it. Anyway, are you going to post a picture of your wedding dress or the dresses you tried on? Also the bridesmaid dresses. Love to see. Seeing what you posted and said so far, I bet everything is beautiful!!


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG, I am with you 100%, get the shots, wash hands like a crazed demon and wear those masks--and of course wear the reindeer headband if you have one


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I want a reindeer headband

Maybe the solution to the issue of medical personnel choosing not to get vaccinated is to assign them to wards with patients who already have Covid. That way they wouldn’t have to deal with the guilt of infecting someone under their care.

And yes, that’s clearly a diabolical suggestion


----------



## Dark Angel 27

PrettyGhoul said:


> OK, I'm not normally into weddings, but following you I'm kind of really getting into it. Anyway, are you going to post a picture of your wedding dress or the dresses you tried on? Also the bridesmaid dresses. Love to see. Seeing what you posted and said so far, I bet everything is beautiful!!


I feel that! I never expected to be the one getting married. But I've had time to mull it over and several talks with my therapist and now feel better. As for my dress, I don't dare post pictures of the dress I chose because my fiancé is living with me and I didn't want to chance him seeing it. Only my sister has the picture of me in the dress. As for my bridesmaid/Matron of honor, i can post those as soon as I can downlead them from my phone. Other than seeing the venue this weekend, we're taking downtime to enjoy the holidays.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I thought it was past time for a glitter fight! 
<iframe src="Glitter GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY" width="480" height="265" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="



">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue

Back at ya, ladies!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Well, helloooooo ladies. I'm kind of a big deal.


----------



## Hairazor

Quick!! Get me some water to wash down all this glitter!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hairazor said:


> Quick!! Get me some water to wash down all this glitter!!


Sure! Will this help?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I love you guys, ya bunch of nuts! And here’s more water:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^We love ya too, Roxy! 

ION, I've finally recovered from the very long weekend. We got to tour the wedding venue and were able to nail down a date which feels amazing. March 27, 2022. It was also our weekend for the boys and we had some pre-Christmas fun when we went to Windcrest and found the house that won this years Great Christmas Light Fight. It was spectacular and the winners were dressed as Mr and Mrs Clause while sitting in their sleigh out front. It was so spectacular!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

This is a vent post, sorry. If you have any useful information, I would love it. Anyway, I have a patient with inherited MD, a young (late 20's, 30's) beautiful woman who came to this facility less than two weeks ago and is now being booted out because the freaking hospital billed her incorrectly in order to squeeze out every last dime from insurance. She is totally screwed. They held on to her and billed her for "therapy" while they "looked" for a facility that would take a service dog and then sent her from the other end of Florida to Sarasota. Such crap. They told her no rehab facilities take service dogs. The hospital seriously told her no rehabs take MD patients with a 30,000 dollar service trained Golden Retriever that she got from a grant. Bat**** crazy time. Hospitals, all medical facilities are all about money. She has been scared to death for three days and there is nothing any of us can do. So she will go home tomorrow (my day off) and when she arrives she will have lost any progress she made and then some. The trip alone will hurt her. She will be alone, she can't afford help (she needs help to bath, cook, clean). She will no longer be able to resume work. She will not be able to pay her mortgage or bills. She will have to sell her home and move in with a relative. I am not speculating: this is the plan. She is going from independent to dependent because a hospital made 100,000 off of her. Yes, she will sue, but when it is done she will no longer be able to walk even the tiny amount she can now, her jobs be be gone, her house will be gone (yes, she will make a small profit on the house probably but she would rather keep the house then move in with even the nicest of relatives). She is so young and intelligent, she'll start over, I'm sure. BUT all this was avoidable if our health care system wasn't so sleazy.

I just think: this is all of us. I have the worst health insurance I've ever had in my entire life; just when I need it most because of my age. Last year I had an ear infection and my co pay was $250.00 per office visit, twice. My co pay for ear drops was 600 (I am not making this up; I looked it up and those ear drops were 650, so I guess I would ;have saved 50 bucks). I pretended not not have insurance and I got the ear drops for 60.00 from CVS, How crazy is that? I thought when I started working in health care, I'd have great insurance but again the worse insurance ever and I pay 200 every two weeks for it. I ask a lot of questions and everyone , but doctors, has crappy insurance.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^I feel all of that. I may not have MS, but I definitely have mobility issues. I have government insurance which is supposed to be really good, but there's still a lot they won't cover. I have balance issues ever since I had my toe amputated and I can't even request those important grab bars in my shower because it's not considered a medical necessary even though I've fall then twice in the last month. I've been trying for years to get my special accommodations for years and have yet to succeed in it. Sadly, you can't rely on the ADA because these sketchy facilities always have a loop hole they can crawl through.

As for the service dog issue, I'm not even surprised. for those three weeks last August my fiancé and I were homeless, we brought Jack my ESA with us to the hotels we stayed out. I had the letter from my councilor stating my need for my ESA and jack had his orange vest on; even with all that, the hotel refused to recognize him and we were made to pay for him to stay with us and then we were told we couldn't bring him through the front door because dogs weren't allowed. They made us use a side entrance every time.


----------



## Hairazor

Insurance is indeed a sad issue. Wish I knew an answer


----------



## RoxyBlue

The insurance story with respect to costs reminds me of a time some years ago when a gastroenterologist gave me a prescription for an expensive, name brand drug used to temporarily treat acid reflux. The pharmacy told me it was going to cost me a few hundred dollars out of pocket. I told them to hold off on filling the prescription, then went home and looked the drug up on a medical web site to see what it was. Turned out it consisted of omeprazole ( the dirt cheap, over the counter generic equivalent of Prilosec) and sodium bicarbonate ( better known as dirt cheap baking soda). I did not bother to get the prescription filled. In retrospect, I should have called the doctor back and given him an earful about his prescribing something for which an effective OTC product already existed.


----------



## Hairazor

2022 where are you? Between my neighbor/friend dying of cancer, my daughter being hospitalized for Covid and now my sister's house getting hit by a tornado (she is OK -- house not so much) I am so done with this year!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^I'm so sorry that you've had a rough year. May next year be happier for you!


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Everybody - Been a tough week and a half for me too. Hubby got a 24-hour virus and being a Type 1 diabetic, it is always a problem. After trying to combat it himself and also vomiting for nearly 20 hours, he finally agreed to let me take him to the hospital. Because of the covid crap, I actually had to hand him off to the emergency ward staff. He did develop ketoacidosis. It was a nerve-racking couple of days but they did get his diabetes under control and he was out of the hospital after four days. Some of the doctors on his case wanted him to stay and the other ones wanted to release him. After both of us getting together with them and promising that he will recuperate at home, they did finally release him Friday night around 6 p.m. The staff there were awesome in getting him stable. I just wanted to get him home. He is doing well and is still adjusting his insulin intake and dealing with the highs and lows with his sugars. We are both exhausted.

Yesterday while going to work, the truck starts to act up - "Check Engine Light" comes on and starts blinking. Truck is sputtering while in traffic. I did get to work and called the mechanic and they said to bring it in. Of course, the "Check Engine Light" goes off as soon as they start to check it. They did troubleshoot the problem and hopefully I will have her back this week without hurting the wallet too much.

Also, yesterday morning the coffee machine stops working. Good thing that I had a back up coffee machine to use until the new one is shipped.

It happens in 3s so I'm hoping that's it for now.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Dang diabetes


----------



## RoxyBlue

It sucks when crappy and/or annoying events come in clusters. Makes you wonder if there are some demonic little creatures out there laughing maniacally as they take bets on how many curves they can throw at you before you spiral out of control.


----------



## stick

Want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and I hope the New Year brings much happiness to you all.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

stick said:


> Want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and I hope the New Year bring much happiness to you all.


As long as it doesn't cost me anything ...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Back at ya, stick!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Just dropping by to wish everyone a happy Christmas! I don't know if I'm going to have any time once we get the boys here for Christmas Eve. See you all on the other side!


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## PrettyGhoul

Merry Christmas to all! 🎅🎅


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I had Christmas off, so I spent it mainly cooking for my brother and myself. Prime rib with Yorkshire pudding, air fried grape tomatoes with garlic and olive oil and air fried brussel sprouts with olive oil and salt, mashed potatoes with salt and butter; nothing healthy but oh so good. Also banana cream pie and chocolates. This morning I made a delectable brunch which put my brother into a food coma for four hours, lol. I just got back from walking around the neighborhood checking out lights. So pretty! One house looked like it had been great, tons of inflatables but all deflated. I stopped and had my arms folded across my chest, looking at it and then a car pulled in the driveway, they saw me of course, I moved on and then came back: everything inflated, music going lol. Lovely! I get it. I love it when people look at my lights; I understand people want me to look at theirs too. 

I can't even tell your how many thousands of leds I put on bushes this year. The last few years I'd buy lights, then have to work so I'd put up the angels but never get around to what ever my grand plan was. Next year I'd buy more lights and again not put them up. This year I put them up. It's pretty though, plus the angels and the deer. I love it! Also those dollar store green bulb lights, still so pretty. I just love lights! I'm proud of it. Also, after walking around the neighborhood, mine looks overboard which is OK with me!

Inside not so much. Although I do have Christmas music boxes, a crystal nativity set and elves, reindeer, stuffed santa, candles. OK, never mind. I find it hard decorating just for myself so no tree again for the third year but that upset me so after work on Christmas Eve I set up this tiny dollar store tree (I bought some for patients and it was left over) and decorated it. I love it! That stupid tiny tree has made me very happy! I mean I do believe I did a good job on the others but I love mine. It has lights, glittery deer, doves, cardinals, a Christmas house and a church. I love it! I have a new phone and as soon as it's set up I'm taking pictures of everything and sharing here, lol.

I hope everyone enjoyed a wonderful Christmas and I wish you all a happy and healthy New Year!!


----------



## Hairazor

You sound so bubbly over your deocoations I can't wait to see them PrettyG


----------



## Dark Angel 27

That sounds so wonderful, PG! 
Marcus and I had such a wonderful Christmas with our boys and I'm just now recovering from it all! How is it that three days seemed to last so much longer than last year? On Christmas eve, we spent the day just relaxing and we made our first Christmas eve dinner before having to rush to church for the Christmas Eve Service and they had parts to read. It's been so long since I've been to a candlelight service and I was just so bright and happy afterwards. After that, we were told of special house that synchronized their lights to music which was fun to experience.

After that, at our youngest's request, we had to get back to the apartment so that Santa would come visit. We also learned that Santa really loves red Gatorade with his candy dipped pretzels and that we needed to leave carrots out for the reindeer.  it was just so refreshing to see a young teenager so excited for Santa to come. Even we were eager to get to bed after we took care of our secret elf business.

After a couple days rest, I'm ready to resume normal life for a few days before the new year. So ready for this year to be over with!


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds so fulfilling DarkA


----------



## RoxyBlue

PG and DA, your posts are like the bright lights on a Christmas tree - so cheerful and happy. Glad you enjoyed your holiday!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hairazor said:


> Sounds so fulfilling DarkA





RoxyBlue said:


> PG and DA, your posts are like the bright lights on a Christmas tree - so cheerful and happy. Glad you enjoyed your holiday!


Thanks guys! Being a step mom is more fulfilling than I ever thought it would be. For once in a very long time, I'm excited about what the new year has for us!


----------



## Death's Door

PG - Glad you're enjoying your Christmas lights and decorations along with the neighborhood's. I did a little different this year with the lights around the porch and it turned out looking nice. I was very surprised that a few houses had the "Nightmare Before Christmas" decorations up which looked really cool. I did get me thinking about do that to my house.

DA - Awesome pic - glad you are happy - it definitely shows! It's nice to have something to look forward to in the new year.

Hubby and I are planning on frying a turkey and all the fixin's for New Year's Eve. We started it a couple year's ago and it has been a tradition ever since. 

Also, we have been adopted! There has been a stray/feral cat that has been lurking around the neighborhood for 3 years and even though he has been in our yard hanging out, he would go run and hide whenever we would be in the yard. We named him "Morris the Hobo" and the neighbors also called him that. This past year he has been hanging out a lot more and staying in the yard and coming close to us and just hanging out on the patio. Hubby was sitting in the patio chair when Morris went under it and actually petted him. Morris was ok with it. Lately, he been at the back door stalking us. We have been guilty of giving him food. 
















He has definitely used to us and even has a routine. He is a lot friendlier and does understand when we give him a command or just talk to him. We had a rabbit pen and is still in good shape and Hubby shorten the legs and insulated it so he could use it especially when getting out of the weather. He actually has been using it. It's nice having a cutie around!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Death's Door said:


> PG - Glad you're enjoying your Christmas lights and decorations along with the neighborhood's. I did a little different this year with the lights around the porch and it turned out looking nice. I was very surprised that a few houses had the "Nightmare Before Christmas" decorations up which looked really cool. I did get me thinking about do that to my house.
> 
> DA - Awesome pic - glad you are happy - it definitely shows! It's nice to have something to look forward to in the new year.
> 
> Hubby and I are planning on frying a turkey and all the fixin's for New Year's Eve. We started it a couple year's ago and it has been a tradition ever since.
> 
> Also, we have been adopted! There has been a stray/feral cat that has been lurking around the neighborhood for 3 years and even though he has been in our yard hanging out, he would go run and hide whenever we would be in the yard. We named him "Morris the Hobo" and the neighbors also called him that. This past year he has been hanging out a lot more and staying in the yard and coming close to us and just hanging out on the patio. Hubby was sitting in the patio chair when Morris went under it and actually petted him. Morris was ok with it. Lately, he been at the back door stalking us. We have been guilty of giving him food.
> 
> View attachment 21918
> View attachment 21918
> 
> 
> He has definitely used to us and even has a routine. He is a lot friendlier and does understand when we give him a command or just talk to him. We had a rabbit pen and is still in good shape and Hubby shorten the legs and insulated it so he could use it especially when getting out of the weather. He actually has been using it. It's nice having a cutie around!


He's a cute! Glad that he's being cared for!


----------



## RoxyBlue

A Christmas possum, just ‘cause


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Twilight Zone marathon starts this weekend on the SyFy channel. I fully expect to spend most of the weekend as a dedicated couch potato


----------



## Lord Homicide

Ugh, I hate possums even as cute as the babies look.

Have a New Year folks! I'll just eat my black-eyed peas and move on.


----------



## Hairazor

Happy New Year


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy New Year, and I’ll be happy when this weekend is behind us. Spent part of last evening in the basement with the dog with the music of Midnight Syndicate playing and the dehumidifier running to try and drown out the sound of illegal fireworks going off. She gets very stressed out, and I can believe it’s not much better for veterans who suffer from PTSD.


----------



## Lord Homicide

PrettyGhoul said:


> I had Christmas off, so I spent it mainly cooking for my brother and myself. Prime rib with Yorkshire pudding, air fried grape tomatoes with garlic and olive oil and air fried brussel sprouts with olive oil and salt, mashed potatoes with salt and butter; nothing healthy but oh so good. Also banana cream pie and chocolates. This morning I made a delectable brunch which put my brother into a food coma for four hours, lol. I just got back from walking around the neighborhood checking out lights. So pretty! One house looked like it had been great, tons of inflatables but all deflated. I stopped and had my arms folded across my chest, looking at it and then a car pulled in the driveway, they saw me of course, I moved on and then came back: everything inflated, music going lol. Lovely! I get it. I love it when people look at my lights; I understand people want me to look at theirs too.
> 
> I can't even tell your how many thousands of leds I put on bushes this year. The last few years I'd buy lights, then have to work so I'd put up the angels but never get around to what ever my grand plan was. Next year I'd buy more lights and again not put them up. This year I put them up. It's pretty though, plus the angels and the deer. I love it! Also those dollar store green bulb lights, still so pretty. I just love lights! I'm proud of it. Also, after walking around the neighborhood, mine looks overboard which is OK with me!
> 
> Inside not so much. Although I do have Christmas music boxes, a crystal nativity set and elves, reindeer, stuffed santa, candles. OK, never mind. I find it hard decorating just for myself so no tree again for the third year but that upset me so after work on Christmas Eve I set up this tiny dollar store tree (I bought some for patients and it was left over) and decorated it. I love it! That stupid tiny tree has made me very happy! I mean I do believe I did a good job on the others but I love mine. It has lights, glittery deer, doves, cardinals, a Christmas house and a church. I love it! I have a new phone and as soon as it's set up I'm taking pictures of everything and sharing here, lol.
> 
> I hope everyone enjoyed a wonderful Christmas and I wish you all a happy and healthy New Year!!


You haven't set that new phone up yet huh?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The weather prediction for our area tomorrow went from “less than an inch of snow” to “three to six inches of accumulation”. So nice to be retired and not have to worry about getting the cars shoveled out early in order to get to work.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> The weather prediction for our area tomorrow went from “less than an inch of snow” to “three to six inches of accumulation”. So nice to be retired and not have to worry about getting the cars shoveled out early in order to get to work.


Kind of like the cable guy being there between "9AM to 2PM"?


----------



## Spooky1

Watching some of the Twilight Zone episodes we recorded. Hope all are enjoying the new year!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Snow ended up not being too bad - got about 3 inches, maybe a tad more. We got the dog walked; had breakfast; then cleared the cars, driveway, sidewalk, and back patio. Now if we could just get a bit of sun, the cleared areas could dry out. If we don’t, it’s going to be pretty icy by morning.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Happy New Year, and I’ll be happy when this weekend is behind us. Spent part of last evening in the basement with the dog with the music of Midnight Syndicate playing and the dehumidifier running to try and drown out the sound of illegal fireworks going off. She gets very stressed out, and I can believe it’s not much better for veterans who suffer from PTSD.


It was the same way for us. We went out part of the night to pop off some fire works, but poor Jack was freaking out and spent the whole night in the bath tub. I both love and hate fireworks...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Lord Homicide said:


> You haven't set that new phone up yet huh?


You caught that huh? I don't know what is the matter with me. I am just so intimidated by this phone. I just don't want to spend all the time figuring it out and there is no place nearby to help me. Maybe not intimidated so much as lazy; I work and then I just don't want to spend hours setting up a phone. Yet I want all those features, including taking wonderful photos and amazing videos (which this phone promises), so back to what the hell is wrong with me? I have had this phone for months and have done nothing, lol. So embarrassing, but there it is. Actually that is not really true either because as much as I like and want help setting up this phone, it would **** me off if someone did it for me. I like to figure things out for myself. Back to lazy. OK, I'll do it my next day off. Christmas decorations aren't coming down until I take pictures (that might annoy my neighbors if it lasts to long, hehe :evil laugh:. 🎅🎅🎅


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still working our way through the episodes of the Twilight Zone we recorded New Year’s weekend. I never fail to be impressed by the enduring relevance to current times that many of the stories have. Rod Serling definitely had amazing insight into human nature.


----------



## Hairazor

Happy New Year. Yesterday the high was around 32. A DOT worker didn't lower his boom enough and knocked down the traffic light at the corner that they just put in new last summer over a 2 month period of traffic disruption. But wait, he didn't stop there, he also tore down 3 or 4 power lines, one of which is in the alley behind my house. That accounted for the big boom and the electricity going off at 10:10. Is there more you say?? Well yes there is. The falling power poles ripped electric lines right out of my house!! Had to get an electrician. Froze till the power was restored around 5:35. Found out we had no hot water when we went to bed and tried to wash up. Also today, since we had no heat for so long our sewer froze so more fun in our basement. Silver lining, it didn't happen today when it was a high of 14.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Sorry about all that Hairazor. It's as if 2022 is looking back at 2021 and saying "Here, hold my beer."


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing says “great way to start off the new year” like frozen sewer pipes and no hot water I expect all those folks who got stranded on I-95 due to ice down in Virginia were thinking along the same lines.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Definitely another silver lining because I would rather my experience than that one


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So tonight was bat **** crazy; we had 7 admissions on my wing Most around dinner time. Anyway, I was helping with an admission on another hall and the patient is a retired RN. She is interested in genealogy and how many medical personal are in a medical employee's family. Interesting. My maternal grandmother was a surgical nurse (I keep a framed photo of her, in her nurses dress from 1880 something:::I think:::: in my bedroom, my maternal Aunt was a RN and my 1st cousin's wife is a doctor. I'm going to bring in my grandmother's picture and show it to her. I think I'm going to upload it and show it to all of you too, lol. Funny I never thought of all this before. 

Also, as long as I'm kind of on the topic: I love retired medical personal as patients because it's the only time I get real feedback as to how I'm doing, positive and negative. I love that, I want to know because I want to be better. I get no feedback at all from work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing clears your throat quite like speaking Klingon.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Wait...what? Do you speak Klingon?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hairazor said:


> Happy New Year. Yesterday the high was around 32. A DOT worker didn't lower his boom enough and knocked down the traffic light at the corner that they just put in new last summer over a 2 month period of traffic disruption. But wait, he didn't stop there, he also tore down 3 or 4 power lines, one of which is in the alley behind my house. That accounted for the big boom and the electricity going off at 10:10. Is there more you say?? Well yes there is. The falling power poles ripped electric lines right out of my house!! Had to get an electrician. Froze till the power was restored around 5:35. Found out we had no hot water when we went to bed and tried to wash up. Also today, since we had no heat for so long our sewer froze so more fun in our basement. Silver lining, it didn't happen today when it was a high of 14.
> 
> 
> OMG!! That is so messed up it made me laugh, I'm so sorry. It's like something out of a really bad SNL movie! I can't believe that happened to you!!! What a pain in the butt! I guess I have no advice except: keep track of the damage, notify the town and make sure they pay for it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

PrettyGhoul said:


> Wait...what? Do you speak Klingon?


I just started learning it on Duolingo, so no, not yet. It’s a great brain workout (as well as a laryngeal one since a lot of it is very guttural) because the sentence structure is different from the equivalent English sentence with respect to word order.


----------



## Hairazor

Deja vu!! I was at the stove making lunch when flash boom no electricity!! Must have been a critter on the line as all was up and going in about 1/2 hour, thank goodness!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whew, glad it was only out for half an hour, HR.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Ditto, I'm glad you didn't have to go through craziness again!


----------



## stick

There are still people west of me in the country that are still out of power from the snow / ice storm 9 days ago. They said on the news this morning everyone sure be back on by tomorrow and they are calling for a snow this weekend. Good thing is most of the lines should be all clear for this weekend storm.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Guess I should not whine


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching “The Brain from Planet Arous” - great B movie/sci-fi flick.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> Watching “The Brain from Planet Arous” - great B movie/sci-fi flick.


oooooo .... I'll have to watch that one. I like John Agar.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, Doc, it’s worth a watch if you’re a John Agar fan, and it’s typical of the B movies of the ‘50s. I first saw it when I was a kid, probably on one of those Saturday morning horror movie host shows.

Another one you might find entertaining is a Troma horror spoof called “Chopper Chicks in Zombietown”. No John Agar, but Billy Bob Thornton is in it.

​


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> I just started learning it on Duolingo, so no, not yet. It’s a great brain workout (as well as a laryngeal one since a lot of it is very guttural) because the sentence structure is different from the equivalent English sentence with respect to word order.



That is so impressive ( I am _very_ impressed) and I believe, very good for your brain!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I love it when I come home from work and Lucy is waiting for me; she knows my schedule. It also makes me very nervous because she waits for me on the freaking driveway (a mystery how she gets out of the house) and that scares me. I pull in at about 5 miles an hour in anticipation of her waiting for me. Tonight she was there and leaped at me as I opened the car door. Immediate petting and purr, purr, purr. She is such a gift!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Tonight, last night was kind of surreal. All the nurses and CNAs (except for me) were traveling nurses or agency. The RN that should have been the supervisor, kept thinking I was her supervisor. She was messed up. Traveling nurse, she, herself fell twice but couldn't keep her story straight. One of the CNA's ran around acting like she was working and did nothing. I seriously would have left except that would have left patients to the mercy of these clowns. I have never, ever seen anything like this. This new company is insane. I have two interviews this week, wish me luck.


----------



## Hairazor

LUCK ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

That kind of crap is inexcusable, PG, especially where people’s health and welfare are concerned. Surely there must be some state or Federal watchdog group that the agency/company could be reported to.


----------



## Spooky1

Good luck, PG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Thank you.

Almost a year ago I purchased a wind chime from Woodstock chimes (they have since sold the company). Just a tiny thing because I didn't want to annoy neighbors but I loved it, brass with a little crystal on top of the bells. It calms me down to listen to it. I hung it outside, right beside my "office" which is a small glassed in space. Not really a wind chime but just kind of a really sweet tinkling sound. I loved it so much I purchased 6 more to give as gifts. I gifted three and am glad I bought six because of the company selling out. Anyway it's windy tonight and I'm listening to it and love it as much as ever. I also hung 2 on the back part of the property but I can't hear them from here. I wish that company hadn't sold out but I guess the owners retired, I haven't really checked it out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

There’s a company called Soylent that makes what are supposed to be meal replacement drinks. Having watched the movie “Soylent Green” many a time, I can’t help but wonder what’s actually in them……


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> There’s a company called Soylent that makes what are supposed to be meal replacement drinks. Having watched the movie “Soylent Green” many a time, I can’t help but wonder what’s actually in them……












That movie still lives rent free in my memory. Certain scenes will never be forgotten.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

PrettyGhoul said:


> Tonight, last night was kind of surreal. All the nurses and CNAs (except for me) were traveling nurses or agency. The RN that should have been the supervisor, kept thinking I was her supervisor. She was messed up. Traveling nurse, she, herself fell twice but couldn't keep her story straight. One of the CNA's ran around acting like she was working and did nothing. I seriously would have left except that would have left patients to the mercy of these clowns. I have never, ever seen anything like this. This new company is insane. I have two interviews this week, wish me luck.


So....I know I'm probably to late to say this, but good luck PG!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

It's been a fun weekend, which I needed because the wedding stuff can be stressful. On Saturday, we got to pick up the boys and then we went as a family to go see Ghost Busters: Afterlife which was loads of fun and the dark humor was appreciated and now I realize that i need to go back and watch the first two movies again. 
Sunday was my much anticipated dress fitting and shoe hunting expedition. I learned many things especially how expensive alterations are. Yikes! 
Monday was the best day this week because of it being Betty White's birthday, the zoo was only charging 8 bucks a person (RIP sweet lady!) and Marcus took me there for a couple hours which was loads of fun and it was a chance to just have fun together. The day was beautiful and a lot of the animals were out enjoying the sun too! Haven't had that much fun in a while. We left with a new plastic mold elephant which will be a cherished souvenir! It's not often that we can go somewhere and not spend a small fortune. 

Today, we are back to the grind with Marcus working from home for the next month until this new way of COVID fizzles out... hopefully.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another winter storm expected to come our way this weekend. Apparently Mother Nature is making up for giving us a relatively warm December.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^We're expecting a little 'winter mix' here in TX tonight. I guess winter decided to finally show up! This should be fun!


----------



## RoxyBlue

This struck me as funny, which clearly says something about my sense of humor


----------



## Hairazor

^ Bwahahaha


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^Roxy, I've always loved your sense of humor!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Meatloaf died. I'm very sad about that. My wife and I went to see him about 20 years ago, and it was one of the best concerts I've ever attended. I have all his albums, and his autograph, and one of his guitar picks. He was a nice guy, and a great performer.


----------



## stick

Sad to hear that Dr. Maniaco.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What I remember best about Meat Loaf was his role as Eddie singing “Hot Patootie” in the Rocky Horror Picture Show. He also got served as the main course in that movie - sort of appropriate considering his name


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I saw this when I first woke up and so sad. I loved him! Amazingly talented man! I dearly wanted to see him in concert, and thought I had time, he was young. I was wrong. RIP Meatloaf! Thank you!


----------



## Hairazor

I was laying in bed last night and I could hear a car at the stoplight blasting "Paradise by the Dashboard Light"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was sitting here feeling hungry and then remembered there are some homemade oatmeal chocolate chip cookies in the pantry. Life is good again


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Good Morning everyone!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> Was sitting here feeling hungry and then remembered there are some homemade oatmeal chocolate chip cookies in the pantry. Life is good again


How could you even FORGET something like that?!


----------



## Hairazor

^ Ditto!!


----------



## Spooky1

I guess she forgot because I made the cookies. Most went to my D&D game, but I left a few for us.😁


----------



## RoxyBlue

The cookies are rapidly disappearing now……


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I don't even have to turn the oven on to bake cookies ... the air friction cooks them as I rapidly scoop the dough from the bowl to my mouth.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I used to wonder how I managed to survive eating raw cookie dough as a kid. Now, thanks to Dr. M’s comment, the mystery has been solved - air friction was cooking the dough. Now all I have to figure out is where socks go when they disappear in the washing machine.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

They grab the nearest Tupperware lid and leave this dimension. I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Death's Door

Learn something new when I visit this site! 😂


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Going in Friday for a hernia operation. I think I'll have them take out the Alien Implant while they're there.

I'm told "there's nothing to worry about." Some people I don't know are going to knock me out and cut into me. Maybe they had a fight with their significant other this morning ... maybe a bad driver pissed them off on the way to the hospital. Maybe they're hung-over. If you don't mind, I'll worry just a little.

And if the aliens want to keep track of me THAT bad, they'll reinstall it.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Will they let you keep the Alien implant as a souvenir


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Hairazor said:


> ^ Will they let you keep the Alien implant as a souvenir


I'm sure the Illuminati will be there to confiscate it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doc, I had a hernia operation about 10 years ago and I’m still around Of course, every time I feel a twinge in my abdomen, I must admit that I wonder if the mesh is coming loose….


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I have to tell this so I'm going to tell it here. Serendipity. Years ago my parents would visit this bar and restaurant before they went to a play. They both fell in love with this beautiful blonde bombshell who worked there. I moved to Sarasota and was invited to plays and met her. I thought it was so odd they liked some young waitress so much until I met her. She was just so wonderful to everyone!!! Years later, my Dad passed away and my Mother would insist on going to this place after I took her to the doctors. I can't even tell you how wonderful this woman was to her and everyone else too!! My Mother passed and the restaurant moved and I haven't been back.

Tonight I received a new patient, I've had him before a few years ago. A good looking older gentleman. Kind, intelligent. His daughter came in and was upset his charger for his phone was gone so I was doing that backtracking thing : "where did you see it last? did you take it to the hospital?" Meanwhile she's organizing his room like Martha Stewart, with her back to me, talking about the missing charger and then she turns around.

Her mask is off and I just gasp and blurt out "I know you!" She looked at me startled and then I placed her and said, " You worked at so and so, my parent's loved you! My Mother adored you! You were so nice to them!" She looked at me and then recognized me and said my parents names and then started crying. I'm not sure why, stress maybe. I came close too. Any mention of my Mother makes me want to cry. I really should have gotten grief counseling 

Anyway I will take care of her Father like he's a Greek God and that's my story.


----------



## Hairazor

I think all your patients are lucky to have you ^ and that is a great story


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love your story, PG!


----------



## DandyBrit

Wow - what a coincidence PG.


----------



## stick

Hey Dr I had two hernia surgeys one with the alien and one without, every now and then I can feel that alien wanting to move around.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

stick said:


> Hey Dr I had two hernia surgeys one with the alien and one without, every now and then I can feel that alien wanting to move around.


----------



## stick

Hoping for a speedy recovery Dr. Maniaco.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco




----------



## Hairazor

^ Oh well, if that's your surgeon, no worries!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Hey PG - that is a wonderful post. I love hearing those kinds of stories. I know he is in good hands.

Dr. M - Good luck with your surgery. I think they are just changing up the alien you're carrying now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe it will be a cute alien, Doc.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

You know, ya’ll ain’t right …


----------



## Spooky1

Or a singing alien!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is a good day to stay home and watch TCM. They’re running some classic horror movies - Them!, The Fly, Curse of Frankenstein, House of Wax, and The Mummy.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm shaking my head at all of you crazy people!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

There's too many!! You'll shake it right off!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

My dog just brought me an old toy to throw for her. It used to be stuffed and had a squeaker; now it’s just an empty shell, yet for her, it’s still quite as fun as it was when she first got it. It reminds me of being a kid when sometimes the best thing to play with was the cardboard box an item came in.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stupid groundhog saw his shadow. If he’d been here this morning, we would have gotten a prediction of an early spring, because it was so foggy you couldn’t see a block past the house.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> My dog just brought me an old toy to throw for her. It used to be stuffed and had a squeaker; now it’s just an empty shell, yet for her, it’s still quite as fun as it was when she first got it. It reminds me of being a kid when sometimes the best thing to play with was the cardboard box an item came in.


That is adorable!! Just made me smile.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm having a bad day, bad night? bad week, bad month. I suspected a lot but just confirmed some things. My fault again. Apparently I should always know everything about everything. I'm angry and very, very tired and just sad.


----------



## Hairazor

^ I wish I could wave a wand and make things better, remember we are here for you


----------



## RoxyBlue

No one knows everything about everything, although there are people who either (a) think they do or (b) think someone else is supposed to and lay blame accordingly.


----------



## Hairazor

We had a board member at the Library where I worked who thought each and every Library staff should know how to do EVERYTHING involved with computers. My boss told him if we were that computer literate we would be working somewhere else for about 10 or 15 times more than we got at the Library


----------



## RoxyBlue

I worked with a guy years ago who found it impossible to say”I don’t know”. If he didn’t know the actual answer to a question, he would spout something speculative.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> I worked with a guy years ago who found it impossible to say”I don’t know”. If he didn’t know the actual answer to a question, he would spout something speculative.


Hell that's all I ever say.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm so sorry you had to go through that PG! _hugs_
ION: Today has gone swimmingly (sarcasm) Had to do labs today and then my birth mother who has dementia called because she's been summoned to jury duty again, So I get to go handle that after Marcus gets off work. Yay! I love dealing with the birth mother.


----------



## RoxyBlue

DA, I’m guessing that, under the circumstances, your birth mom would be excused from jury duty if she has a note from her doctor.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> DA, I’m guessing that, under the circumstances, your birth mom would be excused from jury duty if she has a note from her doctor.












"I got a note!"


signed,
Epstein's Doctor


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> DA, I’m guessing that, under the circumstances, your birth mom would be excused from jury duty if she has a note from her doctor.


Yep, this is what I found out when I called the jury office. They said the same thing and now that I have her jury notice, I get to try and make contact with her doctor and see about that note. _sigh_ I'm not a fan of the medical system of the military hospitals. They change doctors on her so frequently!


----------



## Hairazor

Jury Duty, a necessary evil.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I’ve been summonsed for jury duty three times so far. First time, I had a high number (more than was needed for the selection pool), so I was excused from appearing. Second time, I was called to appear for selection and sat with the other potential jurors for about half a day before someone finally sent us home because all the lawyers had agreed to judge-only trials. Third time I made it through the entire selection process but was not selected. That took a full day. Good thing I had a book to read and crossword puzzles with me for that.


----------



## stick

I was put on federal jury duty and for that you are on it for two years (or was at that time). I was lucky and they never called me for anything.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Things are going by good this week. It's freezing cold in Florida which isn't normal, but I'm keeping very warm. So that's a plus. My birthday is coming up soon. Time is flying by fast.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are iguanas falling out of the trees in your part of Florida, BHP?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco




----------



## Dark Angel 27

Today will be my day of rest. After I logged off here 2 days ago, I ended up having to play sleuth and follow a number on a prescription bottle trying to find out who my birth mother doctor is. Turns out that because she's under the care of APS that she doesn't have an actual doctor anymore which shocked me because she is a surviving widow of a Vietnam veteran and should have Tricare for the rest of her life. To make a long story short, after following a trail down the rabbit hole, I have the letter that will exempt her from Jury Duty and will be sending it in today along with her Jury Summons letter.

_deep sigh_ This has been a difficult week and I'm so glad it's almost over. I'm ready to spend the next two days chilling out with Marcus and my soon to be stepsons as we (hopefully) will get make a day trip to Fredericksburg TX to order our hand carved unity candle and to visit a couple shops in the area.


----------



## Hairazor

DarkA, stress can wear you out


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hope you can relax and enjoy your day trip, DA. You definitely earned it.

in other news, it’s 64 outside and sunny here, but snow is predicted for this weekend. Crazy weather, which is why this meme is so appropriate as the Maryland version of the groundhog seeing its shadow.


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> in other news, it’s 64 outside and sunny here, but snow is predicted for this weekend. Crazy weather, which is why this meme is so appropriate as the Maryland version of the groundhog seeing its shadow.
> 
> View attachment 22024


And today it’s snowing. Maryland weather is wonderful.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The daffodils in our yard are probably getting very confused by our ever-changing weather here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And Happy Valentine’s Day to all you spooky peeps.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It’s quiet here - too quiet


----------



## stick

Where is Goblin, we need a glitter bomb to wake everyone up.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco




----------



## RoxyBlue

stick said:


> Where is Goblin, we need a glitter bomb to wake everyone up.


Here you go


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So my bf at work quit awhile ago and she leaving Florida for NC on Thursday. She's the woman in the picture with me on my birthday I went into work today and asked the scheduler to give me Tuesday off because I wanted to go out to dinner with B and her hubby and I was afraid of never seeing her again. Surprise honesty worked and I got the day off. Almost too well because the scheduler loves her too and wants to come and so do a few other RNs. So now it's a party. I'm thrilled because I know B will love this and annoyed because I would have loved to have said goodbye alone. LOL that's life.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is Twosday - 2/22/22 - and in a few minutes it will be 2:22 pm. I doubt there’s any significance to all those 2s, but there you have it


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*Here ya go! *


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Whew! Only 32 days till my wedding. Thankfully most of the big stuff is ordered. My dress is ready for the big day, and the only things left to figure out is the reception stuff. Talked to our pastor yesterday and now things are feeling more and more real!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very happy for you, DA! Here’s to everything going smoothly on the big day - or if it doesn’t, that it will be something you can both laugh about in years to come


----------



## Hairazor

DarkA, Can't wait for pictures of your big day


----------



## stick

DarkA I can't wait for a piece of wedding cake.


----------



## xredge

The things you remember on that big day. Have a few but it was the hottest day of the year. The small church we got married in had no Air conditioning just a few ceiling fans that didn't do much.


----------



## Lord Homicide

stick said:


> Where is Goblin, we need a glitter bomb to wake everyone up.


Yeah, where is Goblin? Anyone know?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don’t know, Lord H. Last time he was here was right before Halloween. He once said that, since he had the stroke a while ago, he often forgets to log in.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just finished the first weekend of a two-weekend production of “Iolanthe”. Good to be back in the theater and the audiences were most appreciative and enthusiastic.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey DA - it will be here before ya know it!!!

Roxy - Glad you are back in production!! I always love live performances.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Checking in again. I see all of your comments and there are so many to reply to all of them. Last week my fiancé and I went to do our cake tasting and it was fun! I've never had Bavarian chocolate before and I adore it! We're doing a white chocolate cake with that filling in it for my cake and the grooms cake will be white cake with a strawberry filling. I'm embarrassed to say that I finished the whole slice they brought out. I didn't plan to do that, but I couldn't stop myself!


----------



## Hairazor

^ YUM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds tasty, DA!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Checking in again. I see all of your comments and there are so many to reply to all of them. Last week my fiancé and I went to do our cake tasting and it was fun! I've never had Bavarian chocolate before and I adore it! We're doing a white chocolate cake with that filling in it for my cake and the grooms cake will be white cake with a strawberry filling. I'm embarrassed to say that I finished the whole slice they brought out. I didn't plan to do that, but I couldn't stop myself!



OK you made me drool, lol. I love reading these details of your wedding! Don't forget to post pictures after the big day (when you have time of course) because I am really looking forward to them!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So my bf and her law enforcement hubby (very nice man) are already in Asheville NC, new apartment, new job. I'm like how is that possible? I can't do laundry that fast. I guess they had things waiting. I talked to them tonight and both are very happy. I know I'm selfish, but I still wish they were here.

I have this weekend off. Right now I'm watching Life With Father on Amazon (love that movie) and air frying brussels sprouts and judging from the delicious aroma, they are just about done.

Lucy is crying outside the door with a big ass rat in her mouth, not one of those cute fruit tree rats, but a huge freaking rat. I'm not sure were she is getting them: river or construction next door. Every night she has one. Very good kitty but I'm grossed out.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

PrettyGhoul said:


> OK you made me drool, lol. I love reading these details of your wedding! Don't forget to post pictures after the big day (when you have time of course) because I am really looking forward to them!!


Yep! That's the plan!


----------



## RoxyBlue

PG, Lucy just wanted you to open the door so she could give you the lovely gift she caught for you


----------



## PrettyGhoul

lol, oh I know and I feel guilty for not immediately telling her what a wonderful hunter she is and how proud I am of her. Still...my first reaction when I see Lucy with a rat half her size is always "oh crap!" and to slam the door before she can drag it in.


----------



## RoxyBlue

For anyone who hasn’t seen it, I highly recommend the series “Resident Alien” on the SyFy channel. Alan Tudyk is superb and hilarious as an alien pretending to be human. It’s in its second season now.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> For anyone who hasn’t seen it, I highly recommend the series “Resident Alien” on the SyFy channel. Alan Tudyk is superb and hilarious as an alien pretending to be human. It’s in its second season now.


I've been watching it since day one ... and you are not wrong! LOVE that show!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We’ve watched it since Day 1 as well. The characters are so well written and well developed - not a stereotype in the bunch.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Before and just after Valentine's Day my local Walmart food had the most beautiful pink azaleas. They came in the most adorable little wooden planters and I just fell in love with them I meant to plant them right away and keep the cute planters for later but I just placed them all over the house and loved them. Now they are not doing well so I'm going to plant them Saturday. I hope I didn't wait to long. They are seriously the most lovely, different shades of pink I've ever seen and azaleas are suppose to live for fifty years (according to my research) so I want them in front of the house and a few around the corner. I bought 15. No point to this post; I just love these azaleas and hope they do well.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got a little more than 3 inches of snow today. Old Man Winter is getting one last word in before spring shows up.


----------



## xredge

I agree didn't get much snow but enough to make the roads slick both Saturday and Sunday. This week we are in the 40's and a one day high 50 and even maybe see up to 60 one day. Back to the muddy mess with the thaw.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I’m feeling that “spring forward” thing today


----------



## xredge

Still feeling it today


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, I think we could all do without the whole clock- changing thing.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

It messed me up. I had completely forgotten and agreed to do a double. If I had remembered I would have asked to leave early or come in late. I got one hour of sleep in between shifts, without the time change it would have been 3. Still bad.


----------



## Hairazor

Just this morning I saw the Senate approved unanimously a bill to keep DST permanently starting in 2023. Still needs to go to the House


----------



## xredge

I thought there was debate about getting rid of it, they know what's best for us.(very sarcastic) LMAO!

Other more of a rant why does Corporate security have the need to test Phishing schemes, my day is wasted because of it answering 100s of emails and calls and people walking into my office or catching me in the hallway.


----------



## Hairazor

It's that time of year where the weather permits me to walk my dog on longer walks. A favorite place is a local Cemetery. Last Fall I entered the Cemetery and to the right at the property line is a row of trees. I heard a rustling noise and looked at the trees and only ONE of them was shimmying, the rest were perfectly still. A bit spooky don't you think? Ever since then I take a good look at those trees but it has never happened again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Xredge, sounds as if you’re in an interesting line of business

Hairazor, we’re known in our neighborhoid as “those people who are out walking the dog in any kind of weather”. Come rain, come shine, Abby gets her twice-daily stroll. About the only thing that prevents it is really icy sidewalks.

And don’t trust those trees. They’re clearly trying to lull you into a false sense of security.


----------



## xredge

Trees are evil. LOL! They drop all those leaves, or Needles and cones, then they fall down ripping out of the ground taking out other trees along with Privacy fencing and chain link fencing.


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## xredge

So tired today and shouldn't be got more sleep. This has me thinking still about finishing up the 2 trees that went down last year. Plus doing another 80 footer soon before it takes out my Privacy fence. About 1/4 of the yard or a little less now will be able to have sun now instead of all shade, looks sort of weird opening up after all these years.


----------



## Hairazor

I like to paint rocks and leave them around for people to find. I left one at the Cemetery where I like to walk 2 days ago. Today I noticed it was gone, yay. Got down to the end of the row and turned the corner, bazinga!! there it was. If there hadn't been people around I would have moved it again. Tomorrow game on!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of cemeteries, we spotted a squirrel lounging on a grave marker in a small family burial plot located in our neighborhood.


----------



## Hairazor

^ WOW


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hairazor said:


> I like to paint rocks and leave them around for people to find. I left one at the Cemetery where I like to walk 2 days ago. Today I noticed it was gone, yay. Got down to the end of the row and turned the corner, bazinga!! there it was. If there hadn't been people around I would have moved it again. Tomorrow game on!



Oh that's cool! I wonder who takes them, moves them around.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> View attachment 22039
> 
> Speaking of cemeteries, we spotted a squirrel lounging on a grave marker in a small family burial plot located in our neighborhood.



I love this pic and squirrels (except when they ruin my birdfeeders; even then I really do like them).


----------



## PrettyGhoul

It was my weekend off but I picked up 7am shift Saturday and then went home, changed and got my car washed at the place I've used for years. A few weeks ago some outfit hired by work, used their leaf blowers to clean up the parking lot/ employee area and blew dirt and crap all over my car so I paid for a super deluxe car wash....32 plus tax and tip and the car didn't look like it had been washed at all. I mean seriously, dirt all over front and back hoods. Inside windows have film, trunk has leaves and stuff inside. It was also suppose to be waxed. It was late and they were about to close so I didn't look it over, just left. Today (as soon as they opened) I went back (guaranteed for five days) and friendly faces fall, people get pissy. I'm told I have to have the 119.00 detail car wash with a clay wash to get the real dirt off and the trunk really cleaned. No mention of why the interior wasn't cleaned. I asked if I could take the 32 off the 119, nope. But they will gladly run it through the automated car wash (that's the guarantee, plus they dragged a rag over the inside windows). I'm so stupid, I tip all over again and the car is still filthy. Am I wrong? I'm furious. I can rub off some of those dirt spots with my finger, they are not ingrained and I don't think this car was waxed at all. Also when I'm talking to the manager about all this (I have a older Mercury Grand Marquis, which I love) a man drives up with a very expensive car, complains about his car wash and the manager leaves me (bolts) and personally hands washes this guy's car. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Maybe this guy paid more, I don't know but what I did notice is when I first came in and complained they asked me for the receipt (which I had in my hand) they asked me over and over and I was like "here it is right in my hand also I've been coming here for years as has my family". The man in in the pricey car wasn't asked at all. What the hell? Just felt like bat **** crazy time. Guess I'll be doing my own car washes and giving this place a crappy review. Seriously I'm so angry!!!! Why did I tip them ? Twice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

OK, really angry. The receipt thing really ticked me off because it was so nuts, even the workers were rolling their eyes. First it started off with the nice woman telling the braindead manager, over the walkie talkie " she has her receipt" BDM "she has to have her receipt" this was repeated at least ten times and he heard her fine, didn't have a problem at all hearing anything else. Then this so and so came out and the whole stupid thing was repeated to me face to face. Oh and by the way he recognized me from last night, even said so. Then the more expensive car and pissed off man rolled in and he bolted with out even an "excuse me" and that was that. Sorry, really venting here. I tend to do that: try and keep it together and then come home and lose it. I'm just so mad.


----------



## xredge

Most car washes suck, if you want something good and done right. Sounds like you did get a wash that was more though. The drive through ones don't do much typically, where the dirt and crud come off its with the high pressure hoses they use before you go in. Seems like 100 years ago I helped a buddy that worked at one fro a day or 2.


----------



## Goblin

Had my 6 months heart checkup today! BP and EKG were excellent. 
Doctor said my heart muscle is showing improvement! He was well 
pleased! Waiting for the results of the blood work. Go back October 
18th.
On a sad note.....my cousin Donnie got Covid and died in his sleep
on March 3rd. He was 77 and blind all his life


----------



## xredge

Goblin that's good and bad news. Good you are doing good sorry for your loss.

Work is such a headache, don't get why can't this thing I'm working on approved that expired a critical item got our vendor to upgrade everything in place at no cost just a new contract and can't get the site to say boo..


----------



## Hairazor

Yay on the Doctor report, sad on loss of your cousin, Goblin


----------



## stick

Sorry on the loss of your cousin Goblin but glad to hear the good news on your heart checkup.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to see you here, Goblin, and good to hear the positive heart news for you. Sad that you lost a family member to covid.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

xredge said:


> Most car washes suck, if you want something good and done right. Sounds like you did get a wash that was more though. The drive through ones don't do much typically, where the dirt and crud come off its with the high pressure hoses they use before you go in. Seems like 100 years ago I helped a buddy that worked at one fro a day or 2.


Thanks xredge, It was suppose to be a hand wash not a drive thought, which they also do. Anyway I'm sorry I vented like that, although better here than in public, lol. I was really disappointed but in the long run not a big deal.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Goblin said:


> Had my 6 months heart checkup today! BP and EKG were excellent.
> Doctor said my heart muscle is showing improvement! He was well
> pleased! Waiting for the results of the blood work. Go back October
> 18th.
> On a sad note.....my cousin Donnie got Covid and died in his sleep
> on March 3rd. He was 77 and blind all his life



Hello Goblin!!! You have been so missed!  Very good news that your heart muscle is showing improvement! I'm so pleased to hear that.

My condolences to you and your family for your cousin Donnie; I am so sorry.


----------



## Goblin

Got the results of my bloodwork! Sugar levels are normal. Collesterol is normal! Blood count is normal. Doctor said to keep taking my meds and he'd
see my in October! Best news was my heart muscle is improving.......first time in 14 years! Think it has something to with blood thinners I take twice a
day! The thinner the blood the less the muscle has to strain! 

Of course, anyone who knows me knows I never claimed to be normal  Muhahahahaha!
And just to prove it.........


GLITTER FOR EVERYBODY!


----------



## stick

There is the Goblin the we all know and love as I spit glitter out of my teeth.


----------



## Hairazor

Hey Goblin, you may have the Dr. fooled but we all know there is nothing--spitting out glitter--normal about you


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, how did all this glitter get on the furniture? Oh wait, yeah, that Goblin guy was here


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yesterday we had moments of sunshine, rain, hail, and snow all within a few hours. Mother Nature is so confused as to what season it is.


----------



## Goblin

Friday wasn't my day!
The pump burnt up....no water till Tuesday! 
Coming out of Piggily Wiggily tj wind blew an important paper across the parking lot. Tried to stop it by stepping on it
lost my balance, fell on both knees on the Asphalt.....knees are skinned and bruised up! Can hardly walk, especially
up steps! Fall jarred my lower back and my heart slightly! Slowly getting back on my feet! My stroke doctor told me
"You don't give into pain!"


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> Hey Goblin, you may have the Dr. fooled but we all know there is nothing--spitting out glitter--normal about you


Tasty, huh?


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> Hey Goblin, you may have the Dr. fooled but we all know there is nothing--spitting out glitter--normal about you


That was my new sweet and sour glitter!


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, how did all this glitter get on the furniture? Oh wait, yeah, that Goblin guy was here


It's only on the furniture?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin, you bad boy, what were you thinking, running after paper in a parking lot at your age?!?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Goblin said:


> Friday wasn't my day!
> The pump burnt up....no water till Tuesday!
> Coming out of Piggily Wiggily tj wind blew an important paper across the parking lot. Tried to stop it by stepping on it
> lost my balance, fell on both knees on the Asphalt.....knees are skinned and bruised up! Can hardly walk, especially
> up steps! Fall jarred my lower back and my heart slightly! Slowly getting back on my feet! My stroke doctor told me
> "You don't give into pain!"


Ouch Goblin, but your doctor is right, don't give in to pain!. I am very sorry that happened to you!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

When I came home from work tonight I saw something with Lucy's coloring in the street and came to an immediate halt; it was a racoon who was acting crazy and running from side to side of the street. I entered the house and forgot about it. Then later I was looking for Lucy, couldn't find her and realized my brother must have let her out so I opened the back door and zoom in she came and I could see racoons everywhere. I shut off the lights and really looked and that's when I saw, not racoons everywhere but racoons mating (never have seen that before) their eyes were reflecting light in the oddest way. I thought "oh, OK, that's right it's Spring". lol. Lucy was purring like crazy that I rescued her from the amorous Racoons.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

"Hello, Kitty ..."


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope Lucy is up to date with her rabies vaccination. I love raccoons but they are carriers of rabies and you have to be cautious when they’re around.


----------



## Hairazor

Ahhhh, porn in your yard PrettyG

I once saw 2 squirrels going at it on my front porch column, they were so busy they fell off that small perch


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hey Gobbie! You're back!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

On Sunday the 27th, I married the love of my life! There were so many bumps along the road and some issues, but my sister is amazing and worked her magic. The wedding was magical and so was the reception. I won't bombard this page with all the pics we took, but I'll attach the collage our photographer sent us. We got married at The Chandelier of Gruene which is close by New Braunfels TX. The place is gorgeous! I was so excited that I was able to walk down the aisle with a little help and support from my brother Chris.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I also got a surprise yesterday that blew my mind. Our photographer was going over some shots she took of the chapel and saw the figure of a woman and two orbs. The place was empty when she took the picture. I believe with all my heart that the figure is my mother and one of the orbs was my brother Drew. I lost them a few years ago. I knew you would all love to see the evidence.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dr. Maniaco said:


> View attachment 22080
> 
> 
> "Hello, Kitty ..."
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Made me laugh!!  Also possible nightmares for awhile.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dark Angel 27 said:


> On Sunday the 27th, I married the love of my life! There were so many bumps along the road and some issues, but my sister is amazing and worked her magic. The wedding was magical and so was the reception. I won't bombard this page with all the pics we took, but I'll attach the collage our photographer sent us. We got married at The Chandelier of Gruene which is close by New Braunfels TX. The place is gorgeous! I was so excited that I was able to walk down the aisle with a little help and support from my brother Chris.
> View attachment 22081



So beautiful!!! I don't care about being bombard I just want to see.

I wish you nothing but the best; you deserve it!!


----------



## Hairazor

DarkA you absolutely sparkle and shine and I wish you plenty more of it. So glad you posted some shots.

As for the other picture, there are mysterious things in this world.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So happy for you, DA, and loved that you had canine (and possibly ghostly) presences at your wedding!


----------



## Goblin

Pumps fixed. Got water again!
Bad news is.......I've got a cold!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It just goes to show you, Goblin:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hello. It's been a long time.

My father succumb to complications of alzheimer's towards the end of 2021. SWe started home hospice in October so there was no Halloween to speak of.
It was a difficult time for us watching him degrade.
He is no longer suffering and we are still working through things.

Thank you Roxy and PG for checking on me.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oh, I'm so sorry Heather! I went through home hospice with my Father when he had cancer. It was horrible, I had the most wonderful Father and it felt like life was ending. I can't even imagine how difficult caring for a loved one with Alzheimers must have been. I don't know how you did that. You are amazing!!


----------



## stick

So sorry for your loss Hauntiholik.


----------



## Hairazor

I wish you peace and comfort over your loss Hauntiholik


----------



## xredge

Sorry for your loss, Hauntiholik. Always hard, went to see my mother and drop my wife off at my Sister's to help out for a while as we were several states away, only to find her back in the hospital and doing really bad and sister was in denial. Needless to say ended up calling work and telling them I wouldn't be back until the next week or later, 2 days later calling the daughters to get there and no stopping unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Hauntiholik said:


> Hello. It's been a long time.
> 
> My father succumb to complications of alzheimer's towards the end of 2021. SWe started home hospice in October so there was no Halloween to speak of.
> It was a difficult time for us watching him degrade.
> He is no longer suffering and we are still working through things.
> 
> Thank you Roxy and PG for checking on me.


My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So sad to hear of the loss of your father, Haunti. Dealing with the dying process of someone you love is difficult enough; Alzheimer’s makes it extraordinarily so. I wish you peace and strength.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I am so sorry for the loss of your Father! He must have been amazing; he was _your_ Father.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Haunti - I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending some peace vibes your way and to your family.


----------



## Death's Door

DA - the wedding pics are beautiful!!! Cool pic of the church too! I do believe that loved ones are never that far away from us.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Haunti- So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Thank you everyone for your congratulations! We spent our honeymoon in Brownwood TX this weekend where we went fishing almost all of Saturday. I caught my first fish ever ( a drum) and had to throw it back because it was too small. Later that night we went nigh fishing and I caught a white bass. Also too small. We had a lot of fun and now it's time to come back to reality.

I've also been in the process of working again which I haven't done since before I was a member here. There's been such changes in the last 15+ years and now I'm taking a one on one class to prepare me for reentering the work force. I've gotten a job at a place called Morgan's Wonderland which is an all inclusive park designed for handicapped kids and those in wheelchairs. I'm pretty excited to start working again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to hear things are going well for you, DA, and that you’re getting back into the working saddle ( so to speak).


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Leaving work tonight I made a remark I wish I hadn't. Nothing bad really; I just wish I hadn't. I have a huge amount of anger about my work place and it bubbled out tonight. I think only one nurse caught it, and understood it but I'm embarrassed anyway. Also I feel stupid for saying anything.

A nearby hospital asked me to come in and interview, I'm flattered and accepted. I just don't know why I don't want to leave this place. I've thought about this and realized there is a core group of really great people who aren't leaving: intelligent, educated, kind. Just like me they bitch and stay. What is wrong with us? I've actually asked people and the answer is the same. They call themselves lazy (although they work their asses off), they say it wouldn't be any different at another place (um maybe). I think a big reason is that regular employees here really like each other; my theory anyway.


----------



## Hairazor

DarkA, the new job sounds exciting

PrettyG, check out the new job possibility and if it sounds good just "rip the bandage off" and make the switch. Maybe it will motivate some of your co-workers to look around. My youngest daughter had taken a job she enjoyed then they changed who her supervisor was, big big bad. When she found a new job and went to give her notice the person was so surprised and said what could we do to make it a better work place for your replacement and she said she was pleased she didn't spit out, "Get rid of you"


----------



## xredge

PrettyG think its a generational thing also. There used to be a time when companies valued their employees, you received pensions, healthcare and etc after you retired there is now nothing for most companies even big companies been through it. basically the only ones offering incentives after retirement now seem to be government/municipality jobs.

With most companies nowadays your just a number. And since you are in the health care industry you've probably seen more of it especially recently, with how you are treated. You need to do what's best for you. But really get how hard it is to move on.


----------



## Hairazor

I got a new bunch of rocks to paint. Got them all primed and 2 done with 2 more started. (Still playing hide the rock at the cemetery with whoever is doing it, how will I know when it is gone for good??)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Project for the day - taking a first pass at clearing the closet of some of the work clothes I no longer need now that I’m retired. So far I’ve filled seven medium-sized trash bags. Not a bad start, and I can actually see some space around what’s left now, too


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Just an idea but I used to volunteer (work) at the Woman's Exchange in Sarasota, they support the arts: Plays, Opera. A great place for women and now men who need decent clothing and household items. I'm into that so just an idea if you wanted to donate or sell on commission. If you have something similar in your area. I love that it benefits the arts and people (women) . I bet your work clothes would delight other women. Goodwill is also a wonderful option for donations.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, PG, we always donate clothing that’s in good shape. One of our favorite choices is a thrift store that uses funds from selling donated items to benefit the local humane society. I don’t know if there’s an organization like the one you mentioned in our area - I’ll have to do a little research.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

When someone asks me what I do with MY old clothes, I burst into tears and say "I wear them!" Boy, do they feel bad. And that's my evil deed for the day.


----------



## Hairazor

Dr.M, I am known for wearing my favorites till they aren't even good for rags, bwahahaha


----------



## RoxyBlue

I’ve been living in T-shirts, comfy pants (sweat pants or lounge pants), and sweaters since I retired. It’s glorious


----------



## Hairazor

Just got an invitation to my class reunion. I read the letter and the last paragraph said they were missing the address of several of our classmates and if we knew the address please let them know. There it was in black and white - my name. Do you suppose I should let them know!! Reminds me of the invitation I got to one about 10 years ago that said if you didn't get the invitation to please let them know - say what!!! Of course who can forget the one about 20 years ago touting free beer. When I didn't respond I got a follow up reminding me that after all there would be free beer!!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Volcanos on Mars!??



No ...










... just some cool barnacles we found at the beach.


----------



## xredge

Hairazor said:


> Just got an invitation to my class reunion. I read the letter and the last paragraph said they were missing the address of several of our classmates and if we knew the address please let them know. There it was in black and white - my name. Do you suppose I should let them know!! Reminds me of the invitation I got to one about 10 years ago that said if you didn't get the invitation to please let them know - say what!!! Of course who can forget the one about 20 years ago touting free beer. When I didn't respond I got a follow up reminding me that after all there would be free beer!!


I thought they just did it through Facebook now


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Hellboy movies with Ron Perlman are so much fun to watch.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I agree Roxy!!


----------



## xredge

Agreed also


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our dog found a bunny nest in our yard today with three babies, one of which did not survive the encounter. We put the other two back and put wire fencing around the nest to keep the dog out and allow mama bunny in. Stupid rabbits haven’t figured out that a yard that is frequented by a dog is not a good place to start a family.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Aw, I'm glad you were able to save two. How are they doing? I've never seen a bunny nest before; I always thought they had their babies in a nest underground or hidden someplace. I guess I never gave it any thought. Anyway you can post a picture?


----------



## RoxyBlue

PG, at the moment I’m not sure the other two survived, either. There was no sign that the mother had returned to the nest this morning, and there was a feral cat in the yard day before yeaterday. 

When rabbits nest, they dig a shallow hole and line it with fur. After the babies are born, the mother returns to the nest once or twice a day to nurse them. This particular nest was dug right up against our house next to some pavers we have around our heat pump. We had no idea it was there until Abby found it.


----------



## Hairazor

Have a Blessed Easter everyone


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I hope everyone had a pleasant Easter.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Happy Easter everyone! 

Im back again after some more drama which is nothing new for my husband or I. Basically, we were given a gift card as a belated wedding gift from Marcus' coworkers. We were thrilled about it and decided to take a day and make it a date and go to lunch using the gift card. The original plan was to go to the Rainforest Café; it didn't happen because their elevator was down and I was in a wheelchair. So that was out. Then we thought about visiting the Hard Rock café which was closed permanently. We were absolutely frustrated by this point, but headed back to the 'Rivercenter mall' which is the biggest mall in San Antonio. AKA, the biggest tourism spot in town. This is where we found the Jimmy Buffet Margaritaville. It looked like fun. Long story short, I loved the food and atmosphere. But we apparently had the worst luck. We went to use the gift card only to find out there was no money on the card, which was impossible because we hadn't used it yet. We were able to pay for our meal, but it put us in a bind. We checked the card again and someone had hacked the card and taken out the entire amount the day before. 

We have no idea how this happened because the card hadn't even been activated yet. We had to jump through all kinds of hoops to report this theft and will hopefully get the money back. Has anyone else gone through this kind of thing?


----------



## xredge

That sucks Dark Angel, Its starting to become a common occurrence sad to say. I've heard of various cards coming out of the stores being hacked especially the Visa pre-paid ones. I know our local Walmart had quite a few hacked as people on a site where talking about it.

Can tell its spring time here in MI, MI state flower is popping up all over the orange construction barrel. My drive in was already a nightmare in one area as they already started and screwed up the lights so bad whoever controls them as about 2 miles can take 20 minutes. Now by where I live the Expressway is getting and the are closing entrance and exit ramps where they are not even doing any work. I just don't get it besides MDOT here are not the brightest it seems here.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Yep, it's the time of year for the blooming orange "flowers". They often mean stopping to "smell" the flowers


----------



## xredge

In my area those orange flowers had 5 inches of snow on them yesterday.


----------



## stick

Those orange flowers never stop blooming around here. They are always along some road.


----------



## xredge

At least winter we get a break, I think some of these contractors never do it right for constant income. The section they did last year they changed from concrete to pavement actually think the cement is still underneath. Better but even the new section is rough in areas, doesn't help I drive a Jeep now, when I had the Buick it was smoother, also see why all the Semi's would get in the fast lane as was a little smoother. The 11 miles they are doing now isn't slated to be done until Nov 23. Of course will really suck as I'm in the middle of it so a pain if I even want to get on the eway as my exit is closed and the next ones are too, both ways.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I’m trying to come up with an Unstructured Thought, but either the ones I have are too structured or they’re simply nonexistent.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I had a thought once ... didn't care for it.


----------



## Hairazor

Should be noisy around here today.. Getting 2 double trunk deadish trees cut down


----------



## RoxyBlue

Deadish trees - great for spooky atmosphere but not so great in high winds or heavy storms.


----------



## xredge

Lots of work, still dealing with mine, most of the 60 footer is split. Have more splitting on the 80 footer, That 4 foot trunk not sure how to split that thing.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I thought planning a wedding was hard, turns out the most challenging part is changing your name on everything AFTER you're married. LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> I thought planning a wedding was hard, turns out the most challenging part is changing your name on everything AFTER you're married. LOL


I didn’t change my name when Spooky1 and I got married, which had the pleasant bonus of saving me from having to deal with what you’re going through.


----------



## xredge

Dark Angel 27 said:


> I thought planning a wedding was hard, turns out the most challenging part is changing your name on everything AFTER you're married. LOL


Has to be real hard now, pre-pandemic was bad enough but the way things are now has to be a lot worse with all the shortened hours and aftermath of being shutdown and new rules. Last I seen here its over 6 months to get an appt at the SOS unless next day.


----------



## Hairazor

DarkA, it is hard enough to have to change credit card numbers every 3 years on internet sites you use, don't even want to think about changing Name on Everything


----------



## xredge

Hard to even remember you have to change them, and then when you try to do it the quick way you have to fix everything. I don't save them on many sites though, even some I frequent do not have it saved, way to much hacking.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I’m with you on that, wredge. I avoid saving credit card numbers on line and do my best to catch that frequently pre-checked box for saving your number that so many sites love to “conveniently” provide to shoppers.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm with you Roxy. I never save numbers online; it makes me very nervous.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I was training a young man this weekend, late 20s or early 30s I think, PCA but he says he wants to go to school and go to CNA to RN. I liked him well enough and he did a great job for the most part but he did a couple of things that really freaked me out and I can't get out of my head. I corrected him but he kept on doing variations of this unacceptable behavior. Really touchy when there was no need for it and wouldn't stop even when I told him not to. It was like he didn't understand. Worse example is jiggling an overweight woman's belly and giggling like she was a 6 month old. I shook my head and said "NO!". She looked at me so confused. That one he saw my face (I can't even imagine what expression I had) and got his hands off of her. We talked about it out of the room but he blew it off and told me he believed in being more friendly with patients.

Another one was a bed bath. He should have been trained and I wanted to see him do it. He didn't know anything and was scrubbing the skin off the patient. No matter how many times I corrected him, explaining skin is so delicate, he wouldn't change.

I have to report and the company is so desperate for help but I don't think this man has any training and even so how do you not know at your age, touching a grown ass woman like that is anything but disrespectful? At the time I was horrified and embarrassed it happened under my supervision. Now I'm angry. They have already hired so many toxic people I don't really think they will care and they will probably just act like I expect to much. I know HR wants me to give him a glowing review but I am going to gently report this and hope they give him more orientation.


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG, I for one would object to either example if I was the resident


----------



## xredge

I heard OR's are pretty bad to, my brother walked out doing a surgery, not sure which stage he has at that point something nurse or anesthesiologist assistant, think he is at a Physicians assistant now or just about there. I guess in there make jokes about the patient, he told them that during this one he knew the guy and to knock it off, they didn't so he ended up leaving.


----------



## xredge

Rant - Why all of a sudden you decide to close a road down with construction with no signs letting you now to avoid it! Spent 15 minutes stopped then they let you go around in the middle of that you end up stopped again. Think I'm leaving work early to avoid it but there is no good way around it as every way I can go has some kind of major construction with it. Ugghhh.


----------



## Hairazor

Bah Humbug ^


----------



## xredge

Yeah, LOL At least my other 2 I knew about, thinking on how to go home, guess just have to leave even earlier, LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

We’re pretty close to the last frost date for our area, so we picked up some tomato and pepper plants at one of the local nurseries today. We like jalapeno peppers, and are going to try some mole and sriracha peppers this year. The nursery also had ghost and Carolina reaper peppers, but we aren’t that adventurous


----------



## PrettyGhoul

It's just not enough people. So many things; they are going bankrupt, they say, and want to hire people: not the toxic agency people. And then the company hires the toxic agency people for much more than they pay say me. Anyway...

My plants are dying. I've always had a green thumb and now I don't. So odd; never have my plants died and now they are, very upsetting. I'm kind of wondering if it's my peace of mind. If my state of mind is effecting my azaleas and hydrangeas . They are both not doing well. I'm very upset about them.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

It's raining and I put all my new plants out. Maybe rain and sunshine tomorrow? Fingers crossed. The thing is I'm the kind of person who can just touch a plant and it blooms. This is just weird. They are dying. Leaves brown, flowers gone.

Last year I discovered concrete solar lights from the dollar tree and raved about them. Solar animals Still going strong and I bought a bunch more this year. (last weekend, so if any of you are interested, go now or they will be out). Great for Halloween too, those bright led eyes!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have one spot in a front bed where we’ve been unable to keep an azalea growing successfully - western exposure so possibly too much sun in the afternoons. That, or there’s a cursed burial ground under it that we don’t know about. We’ve now got a holly in there, so we’ll see how that goes.


----------



## xredge

Well major Global project now has a roll out date of Oct 1 which is during my Halloween camping trip, First 2 weekends in Oct, so I'm screwed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Crap, that kinda sucks, xredge. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## xredge

Yep, hopefully gets postponed again but I have a bunch of pre-work to do, just when it rolls out will have to make a bunch of changes on about 130 units as fast as I can as they want to go from 1 system directly into another.

Probably won't plan as much, but trying to do a new shelter and maybe even paint it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hey everyone! I'm back again...

Today has been a long day for me. A few weeks ago, I posted that I had gotten a job at Morgan's Wonderland. Well, that job fell through and i was shocked to find out that if for any reason your application is rejected for any reason, you can't reapply for a whole year. However, today I had another interview at SeaWorld San Antonio and I got the job. I will be starting Orientation the 14th and I am excited!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Awsome! What will you be doing? (if it’s not too rude to ask)


----------



## RoxyBlue

You go, DA! Very happy for you!


----------



## Hairazor

DarkA, way to go


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm back again...
> 
> Today has been a long day for me. A few weeks ago, I posted that I had gotten a job at Morgan's Wonderland. Well, that job fell through and i was shocked to find out that if for any reason your application is rejected for any reason, you can't reapply for a whole year. However, today I had another interview at SeaWorld San Antonio and I got the job. I will be starting Orientation the 14th and I am excited!



WB DA, sorry about Morgan's but WOW SeaWorld! Ditto on what Dr. M replied, working at SeaWorld sounds awesome!🐳 Congratulations!!! ⭐


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Thanks everyone! I'm super excited for this job as I LOVE SeaWorld! After working there 30 days, I'll be able to get Marcus and the Boys into the park for free. (I've been looking for ways to contribute to date nights!) 



Dr. Maniaco said:


> Awsome! What will you be doing? (if it’s not too rude to ask)


I'm working in Aquatica at the turnstiles. Making sure everyone has the right passes and that they are up to date. Once the water park closes for the season, I'll be transferred to the Sea World part of the park.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

For the last four years or so, I was improving my mental health and low self-esteem after getting out of an abusive relationship and then I met my boyfriend. For so long I thought I would never improve or get better, but I was wrong. I'm so glad that I was patient and took care of myself first before jumping into a new relationship. I wasn't expecting to meet my new boyfriend at all, but I'm very happy with him, but I'm going slow with this.


----------



## Hairazor

Best to you Bunch of HP ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad thing are going better for you, BHP. The good relationships are always worth waiting for.

In other news, with all the rain we’ve been having over the last couple of days, I’m beginning to wonder if we should start building an ark.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco




----------



## Hairazor

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## RoxyBlue

Ever sit back and think about how much of what you learned in school you’ve now forgotten? I mean, really, I used to know what a covalent bond is right off the top of my head. Now I have to look it up


----------



## Death's Door

Hello All! 

I hope all the moms had a good day yesterday! 

DA - Congratulations on the job at Sea World. You'll be awesome! Like the perks of the family being able to get in free is a definite plus. 

BHP - Glad to hear that you are no longer in a bad relationship. It's good to put your well being first before anything that you do. I wish you the best! 

Been busy working in the garden (tilling, mulching - all that good stuff!) Will be putting in the tomato, peppers, eggplant and herbs in the garden this week. We have brought in the trays of veggie plants in last night because the weather has been cold. 

Did buy a 1/2 box of asparagus and made two pots of cream of asparagus soup. With all this rain and cold we've had over the weekend, seemed the thing to do. Have been giving some asparagus stalks away to neighbors. Will be making more soup later on this week.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hi DD, any way I can get your recipe for cream of asparagus soup? I've never made that before and love asparagus. Can you make it with canned asparagus? Where did you get half a box of fresh asparagus? lol, sorry curious. 

How are you doing? Haven't heard from you in awhile and miss your unstructured thoughts.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dr. Maniaco said:


> View attachment 22125



OK, that made me laugh.  TY


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doc M has a twisted sense of humor, and that’s why we love him here


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> Ever sit back and think about how much of what you learned in school you’ve now forgotten? I mean, really, I used to know what a covalent bond is right off the top of my head. Now I have to look it up


Wasn't that in 50 Shades of Grey?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

The missus and I went down to our little condo in Panama City Beach last week — just to try to relax and forget all the crap that's going on in the world today. Turns out, RUM is good for that.


----------



## stick

Dr. Maniaco you are right about the rum and the beach.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hi everyone! _waves_ 
I'm checking in again. I just completed my first weekend working at Aquatica and I'm loving it. The work was pretty easy and we're definitely busy on the weekends, but I have lots of people to help me. My job has been to use the scanner to check peoples tickets and to refer them to the customer service booth when needed. The customers have been nice too which makes the job more enjoyable. 

I would be the happiest person ever right now, but life has been hitting me hard. My birth mother has dementia and is steadily getting worse. We're keeping her in a rehabilitation for now but she is being a very belligerent person. She's begun throwing her food at the nursing staff and yelling at them. To put it in perspective, she was difficult before and has only gotten worse. It's a struggle to get her to cooperate and the only saving grace is that the staff is patient and isn't in a hurry to throw her out. We're praying that they'll be able to help us get her into the facility permanently.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> Doc M has a twisted sense of humor, and that’s why we love him here


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doc, you slay me

DA, sorry to hear about your mom. Dementia is hard on everyone, so God bless those patient nurses. Hope it all works out for you amd your mom.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I have kind of a question: If someone has a memory of you doing or saying something that you, yourself have no memory of and also it doesn't sound like you at all, what do you think of that? Has that ever happened to you?

Not a big deal, I think, I'm not sure. But a woman who has worked here before and then left like 18 months ago and then came back about two months ago. I like her a lot but I've always had the feeling she had a problem with something about me. Tonight she told me, back before she quit, right before covid, I ran down a hall and demanded a manager make her wear a mask and she said even though we are close now she is still upset about it. This makes no sense to me because I never wore a mask before covid and right before covid, I myself got yelled at by a unit manager for coming in sick, not calling off, and potentially infecting immune compromised patients. I was ashamed, put on a mask and called off for the next two days. This is important because two other nurses were sick with everything I had and we all wondered later if we had covid back then. This is why I remember this time line. I never would have gone after someone, back then, for not wearing a mask. It just wouldn't have occurred to me. Also I avoid conflict and also if someone was doing something wrong or dangerous, I would talk to them first. I actually think it was my boss at the time; it sounds like her but does it matter at this point? She thinks it was me and carries a grudge, I like her. What do I do?


----------



## Hairazor

DarkA, sorry to hear about your Mom, hope for a good outcome

PrettyG, I have a sister who is always saying I did this or that and says if I don't remember I have blocked it from my memory, but it does no good to argue with her as she will then throw a hissy fit. It would be so hard to work with someone like that, I wish I had some advice.


----------



## xredge

DarkA - Does the rehabilitation center have a social worker? They might be able to help you out, we had to this with my MIL a couple of times. Like most some of them are really good and helpful and know what to do and what is needed and some not.

PrettyG - Same thing as Hairazor but with the MIL and sister, just not worth it and just ignore them, as it will not do anygood, I'm really good at that, LOL!


----------



## RoxyBlue

PG, I expect most people have had that happen to them at least once in their lives. Memories are funny things, occasionally slippery, and not always to be trusted.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Thanks guys, Since I last posted, things got worse and I got the dreaded call that I had one hour to decide where to send my mom. The stress got to me and made me physically sick and my family has decided to step in and handle this situation. I feel better after talking over this situation..


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Well I accepted a faux job for more money but no power. Meaning a lot of people should be hating me in record time. But I did think about it and I'm going to see how it goes for the next couple of weeks. I don't think it will work out but you never know. Cross your fingers for me.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Looky what I bought ... 👀










The complete original series ... 20 one-hour episodes of eerie goodness!

It was shows like this, and Night Gallery that scared me ... more so than any slasher movie ever could.


----------



## xredge

PrettyGhoul said:


> Well I accepted a faux job for more money but no power. Meaning a lot of people should be hating me in record time. But I did think about it and I'm going to see how it goes for the next couple of weeks. I don't think it will work out but you never know. Cross your fingers for me.


Good luck It can be the right move. 

Worked with somebody that he knew we was being let go from his position (politics mainly). Went to work back out in production, had to take a pay reduction but was the best decision he made (coming from him).


----------



## RoxyBlue

DA, glad your family was there for you to handle a difficult decision.

PG, you’ve been needing to make a change for a long time now. Give the new job a chance and you might just find yourself a lot better off.

Doc M, “Night Stalker” is one of Spooky1’s favorite shows. We’ve watched all the episodes from its one and only season many times.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some nerdy cool outer space socks Spooky1 got for me.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> Some nerdy cool outer space socks Spooky1 got for me.



Awesomeness! I love crazy socks. (not a surprise, eh?) I go to "John's Crazy Socks" for mine. Yours are sweeeeet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, Doc! I do love goofy socks.


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Birthday to my Sweetie and partner in haunting, RoxyBlue! Had a great time going to see the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra playing Holst “The Planets”. Went well with her new socks.😁


----------



## stick

Happy Birthday Roxy.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I think MAY birthdays are the best ... don't you Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

As for the socks Roxy, appears Spooky1 knows the way to your heart


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Birthday to Roxy the cool kid on the Hauntforum!!!!! 🎂 💐 I love the socks too! 

PG - This might be a smart move. I wish you all the luck!!!!

DA - Sorry to hear about that. Dementia is tough to deal with. I'm glad peeps are stepping up and helping ya.


----------



## xredge

Happy Birthday Roxy.

Cake looks really cool. Daughter just got a Cheesecake with Brownies and Carmel drizzle for her Birthday this week.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for the birthday wishes, my peeps! It’s been a lovely day so far


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes, my peeps! It’s been a lovely day so far


So now that you're old enough to drink, what party festivities did you enjoy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr. Maniaco said:


> So now that you're old enough to drink, what party festivities did you enjoy?


We went to a fantastic concert performed by the always superb Baltimore Symphony Orchestra at Stratmore Music Center in Bethesda. The main piece was Holst’s “The Planets”, a favorite of ours. We have recordings of it, but they can’t compare to the experience of hearing it performed live by a full orchestra.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> We went to a fantastic concert performed by the always superb Baltimore Symphony Orchestra at Stratmore Music Center in Bethesda. The main piece was Holst’s “The Planets”, a favorite of ours. We have recordings of it, but they can’t compare to the experience of hearing it performed live by a full orchestra.


I felt the same way when I heard The Partridge Family live.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I am thinking of covid tonight. Still going on and a patient who is vaccinated but not boosted just got it and a temp of 102. It made me flash back and think of when I caught it (before the vaccines) and all the people who died. Almost everyone in my hall died and all but one of the nursing personnel caught it. Most of them were hospitalized; I was so lucky. Now it's like a cold and the experts are saying some people will catch it 4 or 5 times a year (even with vaccinations and boosters). So crazy. We are so casual now. It took someone really getting sick again to make me think of people I knew who passed away I'm thinking of conversations I had, faces of patients. I don't know, just sad.


----------



## RoxyBlue

In one respect in particular, covid is not just like a cold, and that’s in its ability to leave people with health issues for months after they recover from the initial infection. Long covid is a bitch for those who have it, and the current estimate is that 20-25% of people who get covid will have long term issues.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Trying to get motivated to go outside and do some weeding in the flower beds.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Happy Belated Birthday (((((((Roxy)))))) I'm so sorry I missed it but happy it was wonderful!! Wishing you all the best in the year to come!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

OMG! I missed Roxy's birthday!!!!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Dark Angel 27 said:


> OMG! I missed Roxy's birthday!!!!



No one is mad at you ... just very _disappointed. 😕_

Heaven knows* I* never miss a birthday ... ! 🙄


----------



## Dark Angel 27

So, i know it's been a little while since i checked in last. I'm into my second week of work and Its going ok. There's some issues to work through but I can officially say that i ran into my first 'Karen' out in the 'wild', I work at the turnstiles and my job is to scan tickets and answer any questions a guest might have. A few days ago, I was doing just that and 'the karen' approached me and told me that she'd bought everything online and that she hated waiting in long lines. She'd bought some of the fast track passes and asked if I can print them out for her. I politely told her I couldn't do that because that's a job for the guest services. She got really irritated because that meant she had to wait in a line. She asked again if i could just print them out for her and I told her I didn't have access to the office or a printer. Then she asked to speak to my supervisor who was standing right there with me. He told her the same thing I did and then she got mad and demanded that we call his supervisor and then he told her 'sure.' and he led her to the guest services. I could only shake my head at that and go on and help the next customer in line.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Dr. Maniaco said:


> No one is mad at you ... just very _disappointed. 😕_
> 
> Heaven knows* I* never miss a birthday ... ! 🙄


It's tragic, I know. But I've been 'out in the field' working at Sea World's Aquatica. It's been a very long week and this is my first chance to do anything other than eat and sleep.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I have a collection of "Happy Belated Birthday" cards to send to people.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, I’m good with belated birthday wishes 🙃 

DA, good for you for keeping your cool with that “Karen in the wild” and good for your supervisor for backing you up. The whole idea of a Fast Track pass offends me for this very readon - it gives some folks the notion that they’re better or more privileged than others.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I've seen a lot of families do everything in their power to take care of a loved one (and by the way how amazing is that?) but rarely do I see sons doing the heavy lifting. Always daughters or wives; sorry just saying. We have a man in his 80s. wife, huge loving family but his 60 year old son is there every night, involved with everything. Still his son, when he talks to him I flash back to me having a teenage conversation with my father; it's hysterical how we are adults and our parents turn us into naughty teens. Anyway he takes amazing care of his father; I wonder if he knows how amazing he is. I think I'm going to tell him.

Also and I can't even tell you how much I loved this. The son told me stories of him as a teen and then of his son as a teen and his Dad (my patient) was giving that pained Dad look (the shut the hell up look, you're embarrassing us). Cracked me up. I remember that look from my own Father. I love this family!!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

The wife and I just tested positive for Covid-19. It feels like the first or second day of the worst cold you've ever had ... but just to spice things up a bit, it added all the flu symptoms it could think of, too. I'm taking the pills, but since she got it first and is further along, (that's right ... she infected me) she has to go get the IV treatment. It's miserable. I can see why the elderly and people with other conditions might have a bad time with it. The pills (I think it's the pills) give me "Metal Mouth." Yuck!

Stores aren't as diligent about keeping things wiped down as they used to be, and people are becoming lax in using the hand sanitizer, so I'm sure that's how she caught it. Since we both work from home, we're fortunate enough that we didn't infect anyone at the offices. She takes care of her elderly parents, though. So we're concerned they may have been exposed. We'll have to keep an eye on that.


----------



## stick

Doc sorry to hear that you have COVID 19 and hope for a speedy recovery to you both.


----------



## Hairazor

DrM, dang, hope recovery is fast (and don't lick any envelopes)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear that, Doc. Covid sucks. The husband of one of my theater acquaintances was recently diagnosed with it, is undergoing antiviral treatment, and is not doing well. He’s in his late 30s/early 40s, no underlying health issues. Hoping for a full recovery for you and your wife, and maybe the metal mouth thing can inspire another idea for your steampunk thing.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

The Cog is Dead has just such a song ...


----------



## Spooky1

Doc, sorry to hear you and the missus got Covid. Hope the meds work, you recover quickly and didn’t spread it to your family. I just got my second booster yesterday. Take care!


----------



## Spooky1

DA, sounds like you handled your first Karen quite well. Glad you are enjoying your new job, and hope the Karen’s are few and far between.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dr. Maniaco said:


> The wife and I just tested positive for Covid-19. It feels like the first or second day of the worst cold you've ever had ... but just to spice things up a bit, it added all the flu symptoms it could think of, too. I'm taking the pills, but since she got it first and is further along, (that's right ... she infected me) she has to go get the IV treatment. It's miserable. I can see why the elderly and people with other conditions might have a bad time with it. The pills (I think it's the pills) give me "Metal Mouth." Yuck!
> 
> Stores aren't as diligent about keeping things wiped down as they used to be, and people are becoming lax in using the hand sanitizer, so I'm sure that's how she caught it. Since we both work from home, we're fortunate enough that we didn't infect anyone at the offices. She takes care of her elderly parents, though. So we're concerned they may have been exposed. We'll have to keep an eye on that.


0

Oh Doc, sorry to hear you and your wife have covid. How is your wife doing?

You are right, people are lax, burnt out, tired of the whole damn thing. I still hear a whole lot of denial too. Even now from patients who are admitted (relatives, people on the street), they have their shots but they haven't caught covid, haven't seen people die so they want to believe it's like a cold or the flu but it's not. I am burnt out and don't talk about it as much but people are still dying, even with vaccinations and boaster shots; just the chances of dying go down a LOT when one has the vaccination. To be honest, this is just me, well no a lot of people, I wonder if we'll see negative effects from the vaccines. There are reactions from all medicine, even aspirin. I've just been wary of everything since this started and I'm seriously worried about all the booster shots.

Also sanitizers are great but washing your hands (when able) even better. Don't touch your mouth or nose, don't touch your mouth to separate papers and like Hairazor said don't lick envelopes. 

I'm still bagging my footwear as soon as I enter my house, and throwing my scrubs in the washer. I also wipe down surfaces in my house, like doorknobs, with bleach wipes.

I do try to balance things: I just use antibacterial soap (dial) to wash my hands but dove for everything else and regular soup and water to clean most of the house.

Well no one asked me but this is what I do, lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gorgeous day here with that perfect combination of cool breezes and a sunny sky. We’ve got all the windows open in the house airing it out.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

OK, this is an I'm about to rant, I'm enraged, but you don't have to comment or say anything if you don't want to post.

A health worker, I like a lot, showed up late today, Confused, slow. I was so busy, I noted it but didn't pay a lot of attention. Later I found out she fell asleep in an empty bed in an empty room. Now I know this woman somewhat. She doesn't drink, no drug problems that I've ever seen in two years but all of the sudden this creepy little agency girl is telling everyone this NA is high, took sleeping meds, all sorts of things. The head admin was called in and I told her no, I don't think so but this creepy child was so involved. At one point she tried to prevent me from checking on this woman and all I felt was rage. She backed up and ran to another drama nurse who was sucking up attention.. I just hate that they didn't care about her at all. This is a co worker and we should have been taking care of her. So I kept checking and then she wasn't there and I freaked. Where is she? Casually the nurse says, oh she woke up and left. I said what do you mean? Somethings wrong, what if she gets hurt? What if she hurts someone? She just shrugged. They let her get into a car and leave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seriously what is wrong with people???????????????? This is what I know: this woman is kind, responsible, normal. Something wrong happened, I don't know what, and this company did nothing.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oh I didn't give a time line, 6.5 hours and she wasn't really sleeping; we couldn't wake her up. I was so scared but they were saying let her sleep it off (sleep what off? she doesn't drink or do drugs as far as I know). I realize one never knows but I don't believe it. I just hope one day, if I have a stoke or a bad reaction to something, someone cares.


----------



## Hairazor

Scary PrettyG. Were you able to check if she went home or contact her in any way?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds to me as if someone should have called 911. Someone comes into work confused and slow, then falls asleep and can’t be awakened, that’s when you call for an ambulance.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So I found out a little bit about what happened. She was hurt, took something that was prescribed and had a really bad reaction. I was very upset about how this was handled so I talked to both HR and the head of administration. Well , beyond upset, I was livid. Much calmer now. She's safe. I don't know her personal business but the bottom line is she is OK.


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG I want you at my 6


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wonder who decided that the expression “driving rain” was an appropriate description for a downpour so torrential that you can’t actually see to drive in it.


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Doc - I hope you and the missus are on the mend. Yep, with the relaxed restrictions going on, Covid is alive and doing well. Our town has been going up in the numbers. I still wear my mask to stores and there are just a few of us that still practice this. 

PG - sorry to hear about your colleague. Sounds like the creepy little agency girl is a drama/attention queen - Starting bull**** like that. 

Roxy - Yep - we had a couple of storms come through last night and I couldn't see the cemetery across the street is was raining that hard. I still have to check the gardens to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Man, it is pouring here, rain all this weekend (my weekend off), My new roof was a year old this past April but I still feel anxiety when it rains. Funny, I used to love the sound of rain; now I just stress out (OH MY GAWD....THE ROOF...no, no the roof is fine, calm down, lol). Also this intense heat is stressing me out because I'm terrified of hurricanes and it's the season.

My co-worker is back and I think embarrassed. She is keeping her head down, not looking at any of us in the eye and just not her usual vibrant self. She's very private so I didn't ask her what happened, just hugged her and told her I was happy she was OK. She's feeling unconfident I think; she's asked me for help on things I know she knows so I don't know what happened but if she asks for help I will give it to her.

This is funny to me. The company had a circus day a few weeks ago. Ice slushies, popcorn, games...for employees and patients. It would have been cool except most patients can't leave their beds to go and employees (nurses) can't leave the floor. Anyway I got in and the admin asked me to participate in the hopes of getting more people involved. So I got a banana slushie and threw a few balls at the manager who was on the dunk tank, hit him and haven't heard the end of it yet, lol. Just today someone brought it up. He says he isn't pissed but he keeps on saying " you told me you weren't good at throwing" what I really said was "I haven't thrown a ball in awhile".


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG, if your manager couldn't take getting dunked he should have declined being in the tank, yay to you for the bulls eye


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I think he was surprised I took him down which is kind of insulting . I throw well but I was nervous about being away from patients so long. We're actually very cool and friends. I was pleased with myself I could still pitch.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Lucy is covered in fleas and nothing works. She freaks out when I squeeze out her flea medication (I think it stings her). She then acts like I totally betrayed her, which makes me feel awful and guilty. I've been reading about flea collars and natural flea sprays. I thought flea collars were a 60s thing but I read a 2022 best flea medications for pets and it said Seresto collars are really effective and safe for pets. Anyone know anything about this? Also any advice about flea sprays? Natural flea sprays? I also tried mixing in fresh garlic with her food. She won't touch it.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Seriously, I'm so desperate for her, I'm ready to hose her down in garlic. I might have to get drunk for this. JK. Just Lucy's background is feral and she has always been really hard to bring to a vet or give any kind of medication to. I am having nightmares about this. I am so worried. The vet is no help at all, I need a new vet..

I am thinking of springing for the Seresto collar AND the only natural herbal essential oil blend spray. I've done a lot of research and read a lot of reviews and people seem happy with these products.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I cooked today. Weekend off. Fettuccine alfredo with chicken, mushrooms and air fried fresh asparagus. Delicious and lunch tomorrow.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm still doing dishes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

PrettyGhoul said:


> Lucy is covered in fleas and nothing works. She freaks out when I squeeze out her flea medication (I think it stings her). She then acts like I totally betrayed her, which makes me feel awful and guilty. I've been reading about flea collars and natural flea sprays. I thought flea collars were a 60s thing but I read a 2022 best flea medications for pets and it said Seresto collars are really effective and safe for pets. Anyone know anything about this? Also any advice about flea sprays? Natural flea sprays? I also tried mixing in fresh garlic with her food. She won't touch it.


Do NOT give garlic to a cat. Here’s the skinny on it from the ASPCA web site, and you’ll find the same information on sites with info on pet poisons:

“Onions, Garlic, Chives - These vegetables and herbs can cause gastrointestinal irritation and could lead to red blood cell damage and anemia. Although cats are more susceptible, dogs are also at risk if a large enough amount is consumed. “


----------



## xredge

Why,Why, Why do they make an exhaust that is primarily flat on top so you can't replace it with a standard piece even one that is an OEM replacement.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think that’s one of those life mysteries, xredge.

Unrelated, Rod Serling had amazing insight into human character. Themes in his Twilight Zone episodes remain as relevant today as they were over 60 years ago.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> Unrelated, Rod Serling had amazing insight into human character. Themes in his Twilight Zone episodes remain as relevant today as they were over 60 years ago.


That's why I believe the reboots of his work never really have the impact of the originals ... it was so right the first time.

So the missus and I are over the hump with this Covid-19 thing. Still can't talk without coughing up a spleen, though. No energy, but since I've always been a lazy S.O.B. anyway, no one notices.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

On an unrelated note — it's hot. Birds are bursting into flame mid flight, and I swear I saw the pavement start to flow down the street. Who chose "Hell on Earth" for 2022? You're a winner!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I commented on how hot it was. I shouldn't have done that. At 8:30pm the power went out. Not in the whole neighborhood, mind you ... just me and my neighbor. I called about it. At 9:30pm a crew came out to look at it. Apparently the transformer that feeds our homes (a big green box between our yards that was always kind of scary and no one every talked about or looked at it straight on) blew. They crossed themselves and left.

At 11:30pm a new crew (I'd swear some were in hazmat suits, but it was late and dark and I was tired, so I can't be sure) with three trucks came and they lifted the box out with a crane, and put a new, scarier box in its place. They lit candles and did some chanting and one of the neighbor's goats is missing ... We had power by 1:30am.

I'm afraid to open the freezer ... but I'll deal with that later. Right now I have to figure out why all the grass around the new box is dying. Where did I put that crucifix?


----------



## RoxyBlue

PrettyGhoul said:


> Seriously, I'm so desperate for her, I'm ready to hose her down in garlic. I might have to get drunk for this. JK. Just Lucy's background is feral and she has always been really hard to bring to a vet or give any kind of medication to. I am having nightmares about this. I am so worried. The vet is no help at all, I need a new vet..
> 
> I am thinking of springing for the Seresto collar AND the only natural herbal essential oil blend spray. I've done a lot of research and read a lot of reviews and people seem happy with these products.


And before you buy a Seresto collar, read this:






Oversight Subcommittee Report Reveals EPA Failed to Protect Pets, Owners From Dangerous Flea and Tick Collar


Washington, D.C. (June 15, 2022)—Today, Rep. Raja Krishnamoorthi, Chairman of the Subcommittee on Economic and Consumer Policy, released a staff report entitled “Seresto Flea and Tick Collars: Examining Why a Product Linked to More than 2,500 Pet Deaths Remains on the Market,” which details the...




oversight.house.gov


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doc, glad you and your wife are past the worst of the Covid, and thanks for the laugh over your summer woes story A whole lot of people are about to get hit by a major heat wave.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> A whole lot of people are about to get hit by a major heat wave.


I don't recommend it unless you have lots of Rum and ice.


----------



## xredge

RoxyBlue said:


> A whole lot of people are about to get hit by a major heat wave.


And vehicle with no air, bad blend doors. After driving an hour home in it, it was really nice to walk into the house before going to the Ortho Doc, Good thing took Wife car that has air.

On another subject ended up with really bad news from the Ortho Doc, figured shoulder needed surgery as already had right side done and symptoms were similar except this one popped last year at Halloween camping. But nope lots worse, 2 options and the 1 is included with the other one, nothing can be done except a shoulder replacement and shots to somewhat help. Listened about my knee they have to have me come in again for that crappy ins regulations if I want a shot in it. But already knew the answer besides shots, knee replacement just keep putting it off. Have already had a couple of surgeries on it.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

" ... more machine than human ... "

I feel for you X. I have family members that went through similar stuff. Not pleasant, but they all agree it's better than NOT doing it. Keep us posted.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear about the shoulder issue, xredge. I’m sure folks who have to get things replaced eventually begin to wonder if they qualify to be considered a bionic man.

Your comment about the car reminded me of the time I drove from southern Virginia to Maryland during the heat of summer in a car (‘71 Ford Maverick) with no AC, a black vinyl roof, and a black interior. Even with all the windows open, it was a hellacious trip.


----------



## Hairazor

Well Dang xredge. Just remember how popular the Bionic Man was a few years back


----------



## xredge

RoxyBlue said:


> Your comment about the car reminded me of the time I drove from southern Virginia to Maryland during the heat of summer in a car (‘71 Ford Maverick) with no AC, a black vinyl roof, and a black interior. Even with all the windows open, it was a hellacious trip.


At lest this is all silver/Grey except tires/rims. Except for driving and being stuck in traffic it is better than when I had my Corvette, black leather interior would take the T-Tops off and after sitting in the sun would burn my legs getting into it. Once in a while was smart enough to add a towel.

Well the shot helped some, the pills she gave me are great some kind of souped up anti-flammatory, made thing only 30 pills and no refills and not sure if regular doc would order them really need to transfer as I don't care for him but cheap. Besides helping my shoulder helped the back and knee, worked all day and into the night haven't been able to do that for a long time. Next day wasn't as good but still better. Can do some basic stuff that was really hard to do so thats great news, when you can't lift your arm on it's own over your chest becomes limiting.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to hear you’re at least getting some relief, xredge.

Spooky1 and I took advantage of the break in really hot weather today and got out on one of the local lakes with the kayaks. Very peaceful ( though occasionally strenuous) way to spend an hour or so. We almost had the whole lake to ourselves.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> Do NOT give garlic to a cat. Here’s the skinny on it from the ASPCA web site, and you’ll find the same information on sites with info on pet poisons:
> 
> “Onions, Garlic, Chives - These vegetables and herbs can cause gastrointestinal irritation and could lead to red blood cell damage and anemia. Although cats are more susceptible, dogs are also at risk if a large enough amount is consumed. “


Oh dear, I did not know that. Thank you. I thought, from everything I read, garlic was a healthy natural repellent to fleas for pets. Now I know. As it turned out Lucy wouldn't touch anything with fresh chopped garlic.

Thank you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It’s likely an issue based on how much garlic an animal consumes, PG. Cats aren’t very big, so it increases the risk of their having a bad reaction to something ingested.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> Glad to hear you’re at least getting some relief, xredge.
> 
> Spooky1 and I took advantage of the break in really hot weather today and got out on one of the local lakes with the kayaks. Very peaceful ( though occasionally strenuous) way to spend an hour or so. We almost had the whole lake to ourselves.



That sounds like heaven to me!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> And before you buy a Seresto collar, read this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oversight Subcommittee Report Reveals EPA Failed to Protect Pets, Owners From Dangerous Flea and Tick Collar
> 
> 
> Washington, D.C. (June 15, 2022)—Today, Rep. Raja Krishnamoorthi, Chairman of the Subcommittee on Economic and Consumer Policy, released a staff report entitled “Seresto Flea and Tick Collars: Examining Why a Product Linked to More than 2,500 Pet Deaths Remains on the Market,” which details the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oversight.house.gov



Frontline kicked in so I'm calmer and Lucy is less miserable. I did purchase the Seresto collar, but PetSmart said I could return it. I also bought the natural spray, witch I haven't used yet.

I was aware of the complaints against Seresto but another agency said it was OK and it made the top five for 2022. Still I was desperate and really didn't want to use it and now I don't think I have to. Frontline was number 2. Thank you Roxy for responding. I really appreciate it and you confirmed, for me, that I really didn't want to use Seresto. All drugs have risks, humans and pets alike but different agencies saying different things makes me very very nervous.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dr. Maniaco said:


> That's why I believe the reboots of his work never really have the impact of the originals ... it was so right the first time.
> 
> So the missus and I are over the hump with this Covid-19 thing. Still can't talk without coughing up a spleen, though. No energy, but since I've always been a lazy S.O.B. anyway, no one notices.



I am so glad you and your wife are feeling better Dr. Maniaco!! Wishing you a smooth recovery Covid sucks.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So hot here. For the last few weeks it's been in the 90's and the weather channel says it feels like 103. Way to hot for this time of year; it worries me. Tonight I ran to Publix supermarket, about 8:30PM for ice (my ice maker broke) and ice cream. Five minute drive back home and both were melted somewhat. This kind of early hot weather makes me start to freak out about hurricanes. I'm very worried.


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG, I agree, I always say when it gets too hot too soon watch out


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it fall yet?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Yes it’s Fall … fall in the kitchen, fall down the steps, fall UP the steps. It’s always Fall for me.


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## RoxyBlue

Drove up to Gettysburg today to visit some old friends. It was a lovely day for a drive.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

This is a weird one. The wife of a patient seems to do something to hurt him every day. I brought it to the attention of a regular nurse and she was like "oh yeah, she told me she wants him to die and I don't blame her. He's on dialysis and she doesn't want to take care of him." So crazy to me. I would have done anything for my loved ones. He's fine, his grown children come and adore him. I'm chilled to the bone by the wife and the nurse.

I think the daughter hates her, a lot of stuff there. Adorable grandchildren. They all love him. 

She almost made him fall yesterday; I was beyond angry. I called in a therapist to help (luckily she was in the next room). Witness: the therapist told her "you almost killed your husband". The PT was angry, more than me if possible. I was amazed at how normal she sounded. Just normal , voice calm. I wanted to scream. I was and am so grateful someone else was there and saw this. The PT in a very calm, deliberate voice told off the wife and recorded it all.

Today the daughter and grandchildren visited and nothing happened. 

I took care of my parents and they were far worse off then this man. He's young 70's, needs dialysis, but mentally fine. I would have done anything. I don't understand.

I do get not being able to take care of a loved one; its so hard Just why hurt them? Make other arrangements and move on. Or let another. willing, family member do it and don't be awful to them.

Just, each and every one of us faces this. I think families should take care of each other with kindness and love. I see this a lot and it always makes me happy.


----------



## stick

That is very sad to hear PG.


----------



## Hairazor

So sad to witness PrettyG


----------



## RoxyBlue

PG, what the wife is doing at best falls under the heading of adult abuse and at worst as attempted murder, both of which are a crime in Florida and elsewhere. Does anyone who is in a position to protect vulnerable residents ever get told about these incidents? Does Adult Protective Services get notified?





__





Adult Protective Services - Florida Department of Children and Families






www.myflfamilies.com


----------



## Spooky1

A couple pics of our outing in the kayaks the other day.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

ahhhhhhh … so nice!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Very nice!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Things seem better with the patient I mentioned. I vent here because I'm aware I don't know everything and I don't know people's personal situations. Sometimes I'm just venting and sometimes I do hope for feedback but don't always ask. Also I'm very careful not to say anything that would give clues to whom I'm mentioning (hipaa). This family is better. I'm not sure what happened but maybe administration got involved but no weird accidents in the last few days and everyone seems happier. The daughter thanked me. I think me too, I need to change, I have made it a point to be much friendlier with the spouse and that is working out well! I like her she's just totally overwhelmed I think but I'm still watching. All those accidents freaked me out and the last one could have killed him so I begin to wonder. 4th Of July everyone was there and very happy!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I worked Independence Day. I was disappointed the company didn't do anything special for patients or employees. The last company used to have hotdogs, hamburgers, potato salad, etc. This new company had chicken sandwiches, which gave a lot of people diarrhea. I brought in some glow bracelets and mini 4th of July Gnomes, so cute. I hope everyone had a wonderful Independence Day!!!!!!!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Well things this summer has been sorta sad for me, because it's getting close to my brothers anniversary date when he ended his life, I know this is very triggering, but I've been feeling a lot of anxiety lately. Music is helping me a lot and Cocteau Twins seems to relax me a lot. I'm always listening to Cocteau Twins and the music puts me in such a relaxing state of mind. Once this passes, I'll focus on Halloween and decorating my house. This theme will be traditional, ghosts and pumpkins. My brother always loved the look of creepy houses, so I'm going to focus on making it look really creepy with ghosts and pumpkins. It reminds me of the horror movie Trick R Treat. That's my theme this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I spent the evening of the 4th of July down in our basement with the dog, who is spooked by the sound of fireworks, while people in the neighborhood were shooting off fireworks illegally. We put dog beds down there for her and have the stereo on to help mask the booming sounds so she stays calm.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Disney + just sent me this …










is anyone else jazzed about this? “No Doc, just you.”

Fine … I’ll go see it alone.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Me too! I loved this movie so I periodically goggled any chance of a sequel. Bette Midler, Kathy Najimy and Sarah Jessica Parker have all said they loved making this movie and really wanted to do a sequel if the script was good and I guess someone came up with something that was good enough for Bette Midler because about a year ago it came up on IMBd and all 3 were signed up. Not many others so I wasn't sure who else would be back: now I see full cast and Doug Jones is there! I do wish Kenny Ortega was the Director though. I am looking forward to this!

One of my favorite scenes from Hocus Pocus was with Garry and Penny Marshall, makes me laugh out loud every time I watch it:

"They call me Master".

"Wait'll you see what I'm gonna call ya".


----------



## PrettyGhoul

"Honey bunch....sic em"


----------



## Hairazor

I too am stoked about a sequel to Hocus Pocus


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

And even MORE good news!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We love Resident Alien! So well written and entertaining.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So I'm taking all my vacation days. 30 days advanced notice, it feels so weird and I wish I had done this so much earlier and every year. I have so much to do and catch up on and I hope I'm not to late. I'm off until the 20th. Can you believe I've worked at this place for 4 years? FOUR freaking years and I was working so much I let everything else go. Today I just cooked and slept. I need to get this place into shape and get the house refinanced and get some work done.

My attitude was so bad during most of Thursday, I'm so burnt out. It was hellish. Eleven patients. I didn't pee all night, eat or drink enough water. It was only at the end that I panicked over leaving some patients. I usually tell my patients I have this day off or that. I didn't tell anyone until the end and I don't know why. I guess I didn't think it would really happen and some got upset. Usually, in the past , pre medical, I worried someone would take over that was better than me. First job I've ever had that I'm worried patients will suffer.

This was weird. I think the Company is afraid I won't come back. The scheduler came running up to me with a visa gift card from the don (never once has that happened). We were in the middle of a crisis and I was so confused. Later I went back to her and asked who it was from and why. She said "the don, we just like you so much", I thought "Oh Dear Lord" but thanked her. I'm going to give it to my brother.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Seriously? A little gift card doesn't cut it. I could care less. You are correct, I am looking for a new job. lol. When I come back (and you see the damage) we will be having a discussion on why the creepy ex agency person is making more than me.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

BunchOfHocusPocus said:


> Well things this summer has been sorta sad for me, because it's getting close to my brothers anniversary date when he ended his life, I know this is very triggering, but I've been feeling a lot of anxiety lately. Music is helping me a lot and Cocteau Twins seems to relax me a lot. I'm always listening to Cocteau Twins and the music puts me in such a relaxing state of mind. Once this passes, I'll focus on Halloween and decorating my house. This theme will be traditional, ghosts and pumpkins. My brother always loved the look of creepy houses, so I'm going to focus on making it look really creepy with ghosts and pumpkins. It reminds me of the horror movie Trick R Treat. That's my theme this year.





First time I've ever heard Cocteau Twins, thank you. Hug to you (BunchOfHocusPocus) I would do anything to make it better for you!


----------



## Hairazor

Way to go PrettyG, take that time and enjoy it


----------



## RoxyBlue

I should probably go do something constructive, like laundry…


----------



## Dark Angel 27

_Crawling back in_ God, I'm exhausted, burned out and even more cynical than usual. I'm struggling to keep my dark side in and the perks of this job are the only thing stopping me from quitting this job. On a positive note, I haven't lost my love for Halloween and realize that this year I actually have money to make a really good costume this year. I'm also waiting with anticipation for Spirit Halloween to open this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The opening of a Spirit Halloween store is always one of those anticipated signs of the season. We may not always buy something, but going to see what’s there is part of the fall ritual.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> The opening of a Spirit Halloween store is always one of those anticipated signs of the season. We may not always buy something, but going to see what’s there is part of the fall ritual.


I agree! I love to go in and look around, getting the Halloween vibe, as it were. If you will. So to speak. Sometimes there are new things to make me go "ooooooo!" Sometimes a get ideas from their displays. Most of the time I just walk out with nothing but a good feeling.


----------



## xredge

Last year was the first year I didn't have a local store to go and check out. Think I would have totally skipped it but checked .out a store close to work to get a Grim and actually think I didn't make it past the register.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gonna be a scorcher this week. God bless the inventor of air conditioning


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Amen to that!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Working customer service has made me realize that I may just be a villain.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> Gonna be a scorcher this week. God bless the inventor of air conditioning


----------



## RoxyBlue

It’s still hot. What’s that all about?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco




----------



## RoxyBlue

Today’s forecast…..


----------



## Dr. Maniaco




----------



## Hairazor

I took a hand building pottery class a few weeks back. We made 3 items using various methods, coil, pinch, slab etc. There were 3 sessions and at the last session the instructor showed us the glazes we could pick from and said she would glaze them for us and we could pick them up after July 9th. This is what I got:










How utterly disappointing!! So I went online to find how to fix this mess. The inside of the 2 pots were ok but she did not glaze the flat piece at all and of course you can see the outsides of the 2 pots are ---. I used 150 grit sandpaper to sand the outside and rims of the pots and both sides of the flat piece, washed and then wiped the grit off and let dry overnight. I put a coat of white primer everywhere I was going to repaint. Then I had to try and match the inside color by mixing my own paint. Two coats of paint on all surfaces I needed to fix and then 2 coats of the accent color over a 2 day period. Then I sealed them with a gloss sealer. Wallah:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

sweeeeeet! Did you have FUN? It looks like it was fun. 


I wanna do that …


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Well I think what you did was great!  I'm less impressed with the instructors glazing, um technique but you did a great job fixing them!!! Also I agree with Dr. M...I would love to do that!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Well, not every trip to the beach can be perfect. Apparently after a few storms the ocean decided to cough up some seaweed on the shore. (It looks like a million Popeyes coughed up their spinach!)

















Still beats working.


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks DrM and PrettyG, it was fun. I took the class with a friend which of course makes it more fun. It was a free class offered by a joint effort with the local Library and Art Center, still no excuse for the poor glazing by the instructor who has a degree in this sort of thing. All the other people's pieces were glazed as poorly as mine. The small pot is about 2" x 2" and perfect for an air plant I had.










The flat piece is a Tchotchke in a planter with roses and the bowl will hold change. I had forgotten how satifying working with clay could be. I had done wheel pottery before but not hand building.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your approach vastly improved the look of those pieces, HR. And I agree - working with clay is a lot of fun, especially since you can always smoosh it up and start over if you don’t like the direction it’s going.


----------



## Hairazor

Ohh ohh, the mail just brought my Halloween Haven catalog


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Yikes, who glazes like that? I took four semesters worth of ceramics and that is a poorly done job. I'd be beyond angry with her!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> It’s still hot. What’s that all about?
> View attachment 22251


This is exactly how it feels in TX right now. Working at Aquatica, I feel like this every time I have to go work. Yes, we have a fan and I'm in the shade, but step one inch out from the covering and it feels like the sun is trying to murder me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> This is exactly how it feels in TX right now. Working at Aquatica, I feel like this every time I have to go work. Yes, we have a fan and I'm in the shade, but step one inch out from the covering and it feels like the sun is trying to murder me.


Apparently other people agree, because you can find that sentiment on T-shirts


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ I want that t shirt


----------



## PrettyGhoul

OK so tonight was a truly messed up night on so many levels. I would say 50% of nurses and CNAs called off and then about a third or more of their replacements called off. Stressful, messed up even. I'm so proud of myself that I didn't have a meltdown and totally freak out. A year ago I would have. I was calm, accepting, even a little amused. I have no idea why.

One thing though. A patient who was here before covid is back. Back then he was beginning dementia and my patient. I just loved him so much, the sweetest person. He told me a lot about himself and honestly I believed him to be the best man: husband, father, friend. Now he's on a different hall but because almost everyone was agency, I was running to check on people. He looked so familiar I stopped and really looked and it flooded back. I asked do you remember me? Nothing. 30 minutes later he was yelling so I went in and he stopped, looked at me and then blurted out "Barbara! They don't believe me, I can't breathe! I was so amazed he remembered me I almost didn't pay attention to what he was saying. I started to check his air and realized his tubing was pulled out of his concentrator. I plugged it back in, checked everything else and left. About an hour later he's yelling again. Can't breathe. I catch his CNA, she's annoyed and wants to go on break, I say "let me help you get him into bed first.". This whole time he's saying "I can't breathe but I can see the tubing and hear the concentrator. Then I really look. Someone had unhooked the tubing connected it to an empty tank and left the concentrator running. I know this because I ran the tubing against my wrist; no air. Just in case anyone is wondering. No, it couldn't have been the patient. He's in a wheelchair and to transfer he's a saralift. Also, he was sitting across the room from the concentrator. The tubing is 24 feet It can reach anywhere in the room or the attached bathroom or the hall. No reason at all for it to be switched to a tank. I did ask everyone about this. No one knew anything. So I'll report it to the DON tomorrow.

Sort of creeped out about this so I asked a couple of 3rd shift people I really trust to keep an extra special eye on him.


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG, so much stress. Good thing you were there for the gentleman


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Hairazor said:


> Ohh ohh, the mail just brought my Halloween Haven catalog


Can I read it when you're through?!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

At least it's not as hot as it was ...


----------



## RoxyBlue

You need one of these, Doc.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> You need one of these, Doc.
> 
> View attachment 22273


Darn right, I do!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

My Uncle passed away on Friday and I feel so sad even though I didn't know him very well. He was the last connection to intimate family I had. I used to talk to him on the phone every now and then but one of my cousins changed his facility (and even though he promised to keep me updated) he didn't tell me. I didn't and don't know any of my relatives very well. My brother and I were born late in life and neither of us has memories of seeing him in person, or most of our other relatives. I think I've shared this before, but maybe not, my brother and I were born several years after a fire destroyed a family home and our two siblings. My sister was the only one who survived. She told me when I was about 11. I asked my brother, he knew nothing about it. So...I confronted my Father who confirmed I had a brother and a sister who died in a fire. I was so upset there was no picture, no nothing in the house. I remember asking him: "..if I died would you forget me?". My parents had so many pictures of them in a box but I always thought they were our older cousins. When I learned the truth, I dug them out and put them in a collage which my parents hung up. I think it gave them freedom to mourn them. They started putting up pictures of them around the house. Even then it was hard for them to talk about their children The pain was just to much. 

I'm sorry, way off topic, I just always wished we were a closer family, I have only foggy memories of my Aunt Jerry and Uncle Jack and just a few clear ones of my cousins. My sister is mean but she has that awful history, I try to keep it in mind. When she talks about them , it's always odd, like she hated them. Maybe it's just memories of being jealous of two babies coming after you. I do get that impression sometimes, other times I wonder if she started the fire. She used to hit me a lot when I was a kid and she was in college. I think my Uncle's death has just made me think a lot about my sister and me. We haven't talked in years maybe that's a good thing. I'm flashing back to our Mother and how my sister was and I'm horrified all over again. I think I'm just going to stay away from her.


----------



## Hairazor

Your family history would be hard to sort out PrettyG, I wish you peace and comfort.


----------



## Dan The Welder

Been away a while and happy to be back, but sad to hear of so many losses in the community. My thoughts are with you all and your families.


----------



## Bone To Pick

I like this quote:

_The most beautiful people we have known are those who have known defeat, known suffering, known struggle, known loss and have found their way out of the depths. These persons have an appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding of life that fills them with compassion, gentleness and deep loving concern. Beautiful people do not just happen._

*Elisabeth Kübler-Ross*


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

In addition to "Resident Alien" coming back to SYFY (YAY!), they're going to have a show (coming in October) called "Reginald the Vampire" based on the "Fat Vampire" books. Really enjoyed the books, and the star is the guy that plays Ned in the new Spider-Man movies. 










I like him, and hope the show is good.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I can make something out of this broken skellie and some scrap foam pieces.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> I think I can make something out of this broken skellie and some scrap foam pieces.
> 
> View attachment 22280
> 
> 
> MacGyver would make a jet ski ...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ballet pose of some kind


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Air guitar champion’s grave!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Air guitar champion’s grave!


or a deceased string bass player


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Okay … am I dating myself or is there anyone else out there that thinks The Kingston Trio was awesome… ? Yes I’m drunk, but Peter, Paul and Mary were fantastic, and the Kingston Trio (before John Stewart) were the bomb. (The Chad Mitchell Trio were awesome, too. )


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Something "interesting" happened this morning. As I entered my office/play room, I noticed my Elvira figure had fallen over. (Yes, I already put my Halloween figures on display.) Not so out of the ordinary ... but my Funko Pop of Elvira (on a different shelf in a cubby on another wall) had ALSO fallen over.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Elvira on the prowl


----------



## xredge

Good start for a ground breaker, or hanging out of some creatures mouth.

Right now not so sure on my Halloween camping trip already reserved so going but right now think things will be limited as just don't have the time and things seem to keep coming up, with work, vehicles and other crap. Then on my birthday had to take the dog to the vet as not doing good all of a sudden, find out he has lung cancer with tumors on lungs and heart and he is going downhill quick and the same night the cat has seizures doing better now though at least. I guess the good part is they both had pretty long lives.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, x, that sucks about your dog Hemangiosarcoma (an aggressive cancer) took out our second dog some years ago. It showed up first in her spleen (which we had removed since she could get by without one), then reappeared in her liver (which she couldn’t do without). We had her put down humanely and were with her until she passed from life, as we have been with all our pets, but it was heartbreaking.


----------



## Hairazor

xredge, so so sorry about your babies. They are lucky to have such a caring human in their lives


----------



## xredge

We put have to put him down sooner than later he is going down hill super fast. Cat is getting better wish it was other way around he is almost 10 though and cat is 15. We know this is it for us with cats for us, maybe dogs too. Have never lived without a medium to big dog he is actually the smallest being a pit/boxer mix and actually sort of inherited him when daughter and her guy broke up soon after my Husky passed. Definitely will not got anything as cuddly as this guy as he was on the side of being needy cuddly. If we get anything else it will be a while and wife wants something smaller and non-shedding like a Shih tzu or something. Something that we can take camping with us pretty easy. Even in a 33 ft camper bigger dogs do take up a quite a bit of room.


----------



## Bone To Pick

I'm very sorry to hear about your dog, xredge, as well as others on this forum whose pets have passed or are failing.
Our two beloved pet cats died last year when our house was destroyed in an electrical fire, and it broke our hearts. When pets are family it's painful to lose them, but hopefully we find solace in knowing that we gave them loving homes and were there for them until the end.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My favorite insect - this one turned its head to look at me when it saw me starting to take its picture:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

xredge said:


> Good start for a ground breaker, or hanging out of some creatures mouth.
> 
> Right now not so sure on my Halloween camping trip already reserved so going but right now think things will be limited as just don't have the time and things seem to keep coming up, with work, vehicles and other crap. Then on my birthday had to take the dog to the vet as not doing good all of a sudden, find out he has lung cancer with tumors on lungs and heart and he is going downhill quick and the same night the cat has seizures doing better now though at least. I guess the good part is they both had pretty long lives.



Oh, that's heartbreaking xredge, I am so sorry!


----------



## Hairazor

Perhaps he is praying for you Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor said:


> Perhaps he is praying for you Roxy


Hey, I’ll take all the prayers I can get

Raining like crazy here at the moment, with flashes of lightning and rumbles of thunder.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Couple more weeks of focus on an upcoming concert I’m playing in, then I can get down to Halloween business and maybe get a groundbreaker done.


----------



## xredge

Well rough Friday and weekend had to put him down Friday evening, he didn't seem that bad when leaving for work. But I guess as the day progressed he got steadily worse. When I got home he had a small seizure and howling but then went back to his peaceful state but could see breathing was labored. You knew it wasn't long and didn't want him to suffer, so wife and daughter took him to the vet the daughter works for. While me and daughters BF dug his grave.


----------



## stick

Sorry to hear that you had to put your dog down xredge.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sad for you loss, xredge. It’s heartbreaking even though you know you did the right thing by putting an end to his suffering.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm sorry xredge!


----------



## Hairazor

So sorry to hear of your loss, xredge, we all dread that moment


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry for your loss, xredge. Alway tough to make that call at the end.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It’s quiet here….too quiet……


----------



## Hairazor

Imagine a good old Rebel Yell


----------



## stick

I am quietly raising hell over here.


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## PrettyGhoul

Friday was my day off so I was running errands but was very distracted by early Halloween items. At Dollar Tree I purchased these adorable, burlap orange, jack-o-lantern treat bags. I bought some last year, not realizing they were really burlap and not plastic and seriously the best treat bags ever and twine to bind them. Only 4 to a pack but the best treat bags ever. I pretty much wiped them out. I also purchase a mini Halloween tree for the nurses station and decorations for the tree (sparkly spiders, pumpkins etc ). Also some led paper lanterns for the nurses stations. About 15 motion activated light up skeletons (12" H) and 10 lovely mesh fabric led pumpkins in purple, orange and black. Those had just come in and there was only one case and I didn't want to be greedy but now I'm regretting I didn't purchase the whole case. So pretty and I love lights.

Big Lots is right next door to Publix so after grocery shopping I popped in to check things out and was shocked. Are they going out of business? Shelves were empty, prices were high! Halloween stuff was out but nothing new and not much good. I saw that crawling Zombie I loved from last year but still broken, all of them. I looked under the fabric and checked the limbs, they are knowingly selling a product that not just me, but many people who bought one said was broken. If you check the online reviews the only people who give it a good review are those who won the sweepstakes, whatever that was. I was so disappointed, I loved that Zombie. Last year I purchased it online and picked it up at my store about 8 weeks in advance and didn't realize it was broken until Halloween eve: 



 I traded it in for Christmas reindeer. I did buy an 8 dollar light up, motion activated door knocker. https://www.biglots.com/product/led-talking-skull-doorbell-knocker-decor/p810569381?pos=1:1 That was very cool !

By this time it was to late to dash into Spirit Halloween (which has opened up next to Publix) so next time, lol.


----------



## Hairazor

I would be so happy to work with you PrettyG


----------



## RoxyBlue

PG, you are a true lover of all things Halloween


----------



## PrettyGhoul

OK I did it again: picked up more Halloween stuff, which is odd because I usually only buy one or two new items a year, diy and stock up at after Halloween sales. Not hugely expensive things but stuff for work and some for home. I'm excited about it all though. Is it just me or are there just so many new. really cool Halloween products out there these last two years? I'm not talking about huge items but lights, sounds. I am just like wow. So I'm giving myself a stern talking to and gonna try and avoid checking out new products in all the stores. Just work more to replenish my bank account, lol (I tend to pay debit rather than credit).

I did purchase four really cute stuffed gnomes for work (wizards) about 4 feet high, from Dollar General. Also from DG...led lights for the Halloween tree I purchased from Dollar tree. OK, yes I admit it. I went back to dollar tree and purchased a few more of those pretty fabric led pumpkins and some more sound activated skeletons.

I have never really been a fan of inflatables but this year Home Depot and Things You Never Knew Existed (now Collections ETC.) have this cat , a 7 foot, light up, head turning cat. Terrifying for small children (I imagine). I just LOVE it. I will never buy it, I can't afford it and also it would probably be popped within a week by hooligans. But it makes me smile. I like the cat from Collections better probably because of the colors and it's standing rather than crouching also it's ten dollars cheaper.

Home Depot: Home Accents Holiday 7 ft Animated Head Turning Cat Halloween Inflatable 22GM29456 - The Home Depot

Collections ETC: (this one has a video) 10-Foot Tall Black Cat Inflatable Halloween Decoration | Collections Etc.

Just so delightfully menacing! tee hee


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Ohhh, I just realized the cat from Collections is 10 feet not 7. Nice. Want it, still not going to buy it. <sigh>


----------



## PrettyGhoul

There is a daughter of a patient here who is giving me deja vu. Just like I did, she is trying so hard to take care of her Mother, not understanding anything and just so confused. When I was taking care of my Mother I was terrified and seeing other people like this pisses me off. I don't understand why health care is such a secret. If I had known what I know now My Mother would have had a better end of life and I would have had a life. I have a tremendous amount of anger about this. It's one of the major reasons I got into this....helping people avoid what I went through. I think I have somewhat, I hope.


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG you have such a kind heart


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Hairazor said:


> PrettyG you have such a kind heart


I do too… it’s just hidden by lack of faith in the human race.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now that my theater gig is over, I can get back to working on something Halloweeny.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Ohhh that looks interesting, please share! details!!

But firstly, do tell about your theater gig (concert) how did that go?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I have a patient who loves Halloween, crafting, the dollar store, lol. We talk a lot about this as you can imagine. She's even had her daughter bring in some of her smaller projects to show me. Pretty impressive!!! She has shown (taught me) a few tricks with LEDs, that I appreciate very much. She has some major medical issues but is very motivated and doing well. She wants some of the glitter led pumpkins I purchased so I'm bringing them in tomorrow.

I have another patient who is such a lovely woman and wants to be totally independent almost to her own detriment. Lots of medical issues there too. With both of these impressive patients I'm in awe. I don't know if I'd have the strength to go through what they are going through and be as independent as they are and determined to be. BTW one's in her 70's the other 80 something. Their minds are fine, just normal, very strong, really nice people, doing the best they can and better than most.


----------



## DandyBrit

PrettyGhoul said:


> I have a patient who loves Halloween, crafting, the dollar store, lol. We talk a lot about this as you can imagine. She's even had her daughter bring in some of her smaller projects to show me. Pretty impressive!!! She has shown (taught me) a few tricks with LEDs, that I appreciate very much. She has some major medical issues but is very motivated and doing well. She wants some of the glitter led pumpkins I purchased so I'm bringing them in tomorrow.
> 
> I have another patient who is such a lovely woman and wants to be totally independent almost to her own detriment. Lots of medical issues there too. With both of these impressive patients I'm in awe. I don't know if I'd have the strength to go through what they are going through and be as independent as they are and determined to be. BTW one's in her 70's the other 80 something. Their minds are fine, just normal, very strong, really nice people, doing the best they can and better than most.


Wish I could be like that right now. Only in my 50's and just fed up at the moment.


----------



## Hairazor

Got me intrigued Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

PrettyGhoul said:


> Ohhh that looks interesting, please share! details!!
> 
> But firstly, do tell about your theater gig (concert) how did that go?


Not much yet to share on the prop other than it being a type of groundbreaker.

The theater gig was a concert performance of an Offenbach comic operatta “The Brigands”. It was scheduled to run for three performances on Labor Day weekend, but Covid reared its ugly head and took out the guy in the lead role and one of the female leads along with her cover during tech week. We had to cancel public performances, but were able to do an invitation-only, family and close friends performance on Sunday. One of the guys in the chorus covered the male lead (and did a fabulous job) and the director covered the female lead. She did the lines and another lady sang her songs from off stage. All things considered, it turned out okay.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here’s a another picture for you, PG. I extended the neck because I think it looks cooler that way and it also allowed me to get a more expressive position for the head.


----------



## stick

Looking forward to this coming together Roxy.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

DandyBrit said:


> Wish I could be like that right now. Only in my 50's and just fed up at the moment.



I understand that, been there and still there. I wish I could give you some advice but I have none except when I'm at my worse I tell myself "fake it till you make it", and then I do just that. It doesn't really fix anything but it does help you feel normal and calm. Gives me a chance to take a deep breath and figure out what's going on and how to fix/change it.

I think my patient/friend is giving a little attention to things that give her some joy instead of obsessing on health problems 24/7. I think it's really important to do that, for all of us, to have a good time while we are here, no matter what.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> Not much yet to share on the prop other than it being a type of groundbreaker.
> 
> The theater gig was a concert performance of an Offenbach comic operatta “The Brigands”. It was scheduled to run for three performances on Labor Day weekend, but Covid reared its ugly head and took out the guy in the lead role and one of the female leads along with her cover during tech week. We had to cancel public performances, but were able to do an invitation-only, family and close friends performance on Sunday. One of the guys in the chorus covered the male lead (and did a fabulous job) and the director covered the female lead. She did the lines and another lady sang her songs from off stage. All things considered, it turned out okay.



Well it sounds like it went impressively well despite losing the leads. I don't understand why you had to cancel public performances. I know all states are different. Right now even my medical facility isn't that strict, not that I would use this place as a standard.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> View attachment 22332
> 
> Here’s a another picture for you, PG. I extended the neck because I think it looks cooler that way and it also allowed me to get a more expressive position for the head.





RoxyBlue said:


> View attachment 22332
> 
> Here’s a another picture for you, PG. I extended the neck because I think it looks cooler that way and it also allowed me to get a more expressive position for the head.


OK, this may sound odd. But she looks like a ballerina. I am excited to see you create this!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

PrettyGhoul said:


> OK, this may sound odd. But she looks like a ballerina. I am excited to see you create this!!!!


Not odd at all. When I was posing the arms, I told Spooky1 it made the skellie look like a dancer I actually was torn between sticking with the existing skull (more creepy, and the eyes light up) or going with a female wig head (more graceful and lovely). As you can see, I decided to keep the skull.

As for the performance cancellations, part of it was due to low ticket sales for the Friday show and part of it was due to having to regroup and figure out what to do when the second lead and her cover (who got her positive PCR test result right before opening weekend) were unable to perform. I expect the director felt it wouldn’t be appropriate to ask patrons to pay for performances under the circumstances, which is why we went to a free, invitees only show for one day.


----------



## DandyBrit

PrettyGhoul said:


> I understand that, been there and still there. I wish I could give you some advice but I have none except when I'm at my worse I tell myself "fake it till you make it", and then I do just that. It doesn't really fix anything but it does help you feel normal and calm. Gives me a chance to take a deep breath and figure out what's going on and how to fix/change it.
> 
> I think my patient/friend is giving a little attention to things that give her some joy instead of obsessing on health problems 24/7. I think it's really important to do that, for all of us, to have a good time while we are here, no matter what.


Thanks PG. It has been a rough time since Aug 22nd. I had a mild heart attack that afternoon and I'm just feeling a bit useless at the moment. Can't even do anything Halloweeny as I am under orders not to strain my heart muscles. Going to change my lifestyle now. Lose weight and get a bit fitter than I was.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh no DandyBrit. Follow orders and heal up fast


----------



## DandyBrit

Hairazor said:


> Oh no DandyBrit. Follow orders and heal up fast


Thanks Hairazor. Just need to stop feeling sorry for myself I think. Just on a bit of a downer at the moment.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I’m working on my display, and I’m really excited about it but … is it weird that I’m already thinking about next year’s display too?

_“Yes Doc, you’re weird. Accept it and move on.”_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Geez, Doc, I’m still trying to get ONE thing done for THIS year’s display. Quit being so productive and ambitious AND thinking ahead


----------



## stick

I am getting stuff now as I see it so that I can make new stuff for next year.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

DandyBrit said:


> Thanks PG. It has been a rough time since Aug 22nd. I had a mild heart attack that afternoon and I'm just feeling a bit useless at the moment. Can't even do anything Halloweeny as I am under orders not to strain my heart muscles. Going to change my lifestyle now. Lose weight and get a bit fitter than I was.



(((((DandyBrit))))) I am so sorry to hear this!! Very scary and I know it's almost impossible to not be terrified but try really hard to take as much control as you can. I hope I'm not overstepping but I'd like to suggest you make a list of questions for your Doctors. People forget or are afraid of asking or get bad attitude from Doctors that make them afraid to ask questions about their own health care. If this happens to you, ask anyway, ask a different doctor, ask nurses and CNAs but start with doctors. I get a lot of patients who ask me questions about health care issues they should be asking their doctors and I do research it and get back to them but I think I'm a rarity so ask your doctor. Otherwise you will blank out at your appointments and forget and you want to have as much information as possible to keep yourself healthy.

Your health care provider will probably pay for a consultation with a Nutritionist. Take advantage of this!!! If they don't offer ask (a good Cardiologist is going to offer, if they don't ask) I spent hours with hospital Nutritionists after my Mother's heart attack and it makes a huge difference. I changed diets and her heart improved. Almost no one does this and it is so important!! 

Don't be afraid to reach out to family and friends for help but don't let them do everything for you. People go different ways on this: some want people to do everything for them, others refuse to ask for any help. Get a grip. If you need help ask but never allow yourself to become dependent.

Keep a journal. Write down all your questions for your doctors (people forget or are worried about Doctor's getting mad at them, who cares?) Date and time your entries. Write down what you're eating, your diet, salt, fat exercise.

Don't be afraid to live life. Have fun. Be happy! I know you are afraid and sad but you are not alone. You have us and we care!!!!!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dr. Maniaco said:


> I’m working on my display, and I’m really excited about it but … is it weird that I’m already thinking about next year’s display too?
> 
> _“Yes Doc, you’re weird. Accept it and move on.”_



Not weird but I'd like to see a bit of _this years_.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I had jury duty yesterday, boring as usual. I get called so often and as of this time in life have served on 3 juries. So tired though. Got home at 1am Sunday and up 5am Monday to get there on time. I wasn't picked and spent 7 hours reading Jack McDevitt's _Chindi_ (fantastic) and playing some samurai Sudoku puzzles I brought in. I love Sudoku. 

I did do a head count to amuse myself. I was jury member 231. 1 - 342 out of 400 had to come in. Before 10:00 am 80 people were called leaving 24 behind. How many jurists didn't how up? lol. Easy math. I didn't realize how many people blew off jury duty.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

This is my new T-shirt.

For those of you that are enjoying "Resident Alien" and did enjoy "Firefly" this is hilarious.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We both love “Resident Alien”, and “Firefly” was pretty cool, too. That artwork is a great mashup of the two.


----------



## DandyBrit

PrettyGhoul said:


> (((((DandyBrit))))) I am so sorry to hear this!! Very scary and I know it's almost impossible to not be terrified but try really hard to take as much control as you can. I hope I'm not overstepping but I'd like to suggest you make a list of questions for your Doctors. People forget or are afraid of asking or get bad attitude from Doctors that make them afraid to ask questions about their own health care. If this happens to you, ask anyway, ask a different doctor, ask nurses and CNAs but start with doctors. I get a lot of patients who ask me questions about health care issues they should be asking their doctors and I do research it and get back to them but I think I'm a rarity so ask your doctor. Otherwise you will blank out at your appointments and forget and you want to have as much information as possible to keep yourself healthy.
> 
> Your health care provider will probably pay for a consultation with a Nutritionist. Take advantage of this!!! If they don't offer ask (a good Cardiologist is going to offer, if they don't ask) I spent hours with hospital Nutritionists after my Mother's heart attack and it makes a huge difference. I changed diets and her heart improved. Almost no one does this and it is so important!!
> 
> Don't be afraid to reach out to family and friends for help but don't let them do everything for you. People go different ways on this: some want people to do everything for them, others refuse to ask for any help. Get a grip. If you need help ask but never allow yourself to become dependent.
> 
> Keep a journal. Write down all your questions for your doctors (people forget or are worried about Doctor's getting mad at them, who cares?) Date and time your entries. Write down what you're eating, your diet, salt, fat exercise.
> 
> Don't be afraid to live life. Have fun. Be happy! I know you are afraid and sad but you are not alone. You have us and we care!!!!!!!


Thanks for taking the time to compose this for me PG. Yes it is a scary time at the moment. I had never had to stay in hospital before this or even had a sick note for work so it was all new. I am doing as you suggested - writing down things like my daily walk distances, my weight etc down in a notebook. I have a telephone appointment with the cardiac rehab team next week so I will jot down any questions I can think of for that chat. I have changed my diet already - cut out a lot of junk - no crisps (chips as you guys call them), no chocolate, and if I want snacks I choose low fat ones. I have to take this as a wake up call and go from there. Again thank you for the advice. It was really nice of you to do this and I appreciate it a lot!


----------



## RoxyBlue

PrettyGhoul said:


> Not weird but I'd like to see a bit of _this years_.


He’s got a whole thread on this year’s stuff right here:









I'm Committed!


Okay ... not THAT way. (Although according some people ...) I've decided to revisit a theme I did for a Halloween Party for the Cub Scouts some years ago. My son was a member, and I was Cub Master (I wasn't there the night they voted for a new Cub Master, so guess who was voted in?!) Anyway...




www.hauntforum.com


----------



## Spooky1

DandyBrit said:


> Thanks PG. It has been a rough time since Aug 22nd. I had a mild heart attack that afternoon and I'm just feeling a bit useless at the moment. Can't even do anything Halloweeny as I am under orders not to strain my heart muscles. Going to change my lifestyle now. Lose weight and get a bit fitter than I was.


DB, sorry to hear about your health issues. Listen to your doctors and get better soon.


----------



## Spooky1

Went into a Big Lots to see what they have for Halloween and the first thing I see is Christmas trees.


----------



## DandyBrit

Spooky1 said:


> DB, sorry to hear about your health issues. Listen to your doctors and get better soon.


Cheers Spooky1. At the moment I tread the line between being whiny and depressed, and determined to push on.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> He’s got a whole thread on this year’s stuff right here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Committed!
> 
> 
> Okay ... not THAT way. (Although according some people ...) I've decided to revisit a theme I did for a Halloween Party for the Cub Scouts some years ago. My son was a member, and I was Cub Master (I wasn't there the night they voted for a new Cub Master, so guess who was voted in?!) Anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hauntforum.com



OK, thank you. I did. Really amazing! Dr. M you are an artist!!!!

Until tonight I had never heard of Mad Science or Steampunk. I had to look it up. I think because I cancelled cable about 7 years ago there are things I am missing.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dr. Maniaco said:


> This is my new T-shirt.
> 
> For those of you that are enjoying "Resident Alien" and did enjoy "Firefly" this is hilarious.
> 
> View attachment 22341


I've never seen Resident Alien but love, love loved FireFly! So I guess I don't get it. I'm feeling really out of touch.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Alan Tudyk played Hoban Washburne in Firefly, and he's the Alien in Resident Alien. And when you mash together those characters ...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Oh my gosh, there is so much to catch up with! I really need to visit this site more often with Halloween approaching! 
I have been pretty busy and unlike before, I'm absolutely enjoying this spooky season! I've made at least three trips to the Spirit store and even bought a few things. I will say that i learned my lesson about buying costume items from there. I bought a pair of gloves and found out that the elastic part needs to be reinforced. I am also watching the baking shows and am loving what The Halloween baking championship. This years theme is 'haunted hotel' and the kickoff episode 'killed it'. 

Funny story for you guys. For context, Marcus is a licensed EMT and has seen some things. (His first year was spent working 911 emergencies) Anyway, he loves football and really wanted me to play fantasy football with him and the boys and I'm not a huge fan of sports, but because I love him, I agreed to it. This involves watching more football than I wanted to, so i made a deal with him that he couldn't complain about me watching baking shows no matter if it interrupted game night or not. He agreed to it and this past Monday, the aforementioned baking show came on and he held up his end of the deal. This ended up backfiring on me...epically. The first challenge was basic and didn't really bother me, but the second challenge involved blood splatters on sponge cakes. This also didn't bother me until one of the bakers decided that blood splatters weren't enough and he had to add guts and blood spilling out of the cake when it's cut. Suddenly, he went from reluctantly watching the show to really enjoying himself and he when I told him I was done, he laughed evilly and told me I had to stay and watch because this was the show I wanted to watch. He then tried to tell me some really gross stories of cases he'd taken on as an EMT. I ended the night thoroughly grossed out and he was just enjoying every minute! SMH


----------



## Hairazor

DarkA, Marcus sounds like your soul mate and a real trooper


----------



## Hairazor

I walked into my closest Hobby Lobby and thought I would go blind -- huge displays of Christmas stuff and one section of it already 1/2 price!!!!


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Whoa!! 56,000 posts in this thread and counting! 










PrettyGhoul said:


> I've never seen Resident Alien but love, love loved FireFly! So I guess I don't get it. I'm feeling really out of touch.





Dr. Maniaco said:


> Alan Tudyk played Hoban Washburne in Firefly, and he's the Alien in Resident Alien. And when you mash together those characters ...


Man, you folks are my people! 🤣 Firefly frickin' ROCKS! I found that little gem just earlier this year purely by mistake. By chance, I came across a movie on Comcast called Serenity. It got great ratings on IMDB, so I figured I'd give it a watch, but just a couple of minutes in I feel like I'm missing something... like I'm being dropped into a story I should know a little about already. Weird feeling. The characters seemed somehow already developed, but I had no idea what I was watching, so I decided to research it a little. Turns out I'm discovering a show that's 20 years old that I never heard of before. So I decide to turn off Serenity and start with Firefly (in the correct order with the pilot first just by luck) and instantly fall in love with the show. I was devastated to finish the first season to find out there were no others to follow. At least I had Serenity to watch tho. So glad I watched Firefly first because obviously all of the characters made sense to me when watching the movie afterwards. I appreciated it much more.

Have you any idea how weird it is to come across a TV series you never heard of before, that's 20 years old, and then absolutely love it? It's like finding a buried time capsule filled with stuff you like. So weird. It's been about 6 months since I watched those for the first time. Might be time to crack open the DVDs I bought a few months ago and watch 'em again. 😁


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Welcome and hello The Haddonfield Slasher! 🎃🎃🎃

I do get how weird it is to come across a TV series you love only to find out it's already cancelled. The same thing happened with me and Firefly. I didn't see it until it was gone and I had watched it all online; I was so mad. Also same thing I had to figure out the correct order, lol. I was excited for it to be maybe picked up because it had so many fans but then Wash and Shepherd Book were killed off and the talented Ron Glass passed away; so that's, that.

So many potential stories just gone. Sad.

Anyhow, how about you and Halloween?  *


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Alan Tudyk played Hoban Washburne in Firefly, and he's the Alien in Resident Alien. And when you mash together those characters ...
> 
> Ohhh, yes, now I see it. Wash, the shirt, the dinosaurs he played with! I loved that character! I wish they had kept him alive and left an open door.
> 
> I'm going to have to check out Resident Alien. 🎃


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hairazor said:


> I walked into my closest Hobby Lobby and thought I would go blind -- huge displays of Christmas stuff and one section of it already 1/2 price!!!!



Doesn't surprise me. Halloween started in what? Late July?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Oh my gosh, there is so much to catch up with! I really need to visit this site more often with Halloween approaching!
> I have been pretty busy and unlike before, I'm absolutely enjoying this spooky season! I've made at least three trips to the Spirit store and even bought a few things. I will say that i learned my lesson about buying costume items from there. I bought a pair of gloves and found out that the elastic part needs to be reinforced. I am also watching the baking shows and am loving what The Halloween baking championship. This years theme is 'haunted hotel' and the kickoff episode 'killed it'.
> 
> Funny story for you guys. For context, Marcus is a licensed EMT and has seen some things. (His first year was spent working 911 emergencies) Anyway, he loves football and really wanted me to play fantasy football with him and the boys and I'm not a huge fan of sports, but because I love him, I agreed to it. This involves watching more football than I wanted to, so i made a deal with him that he couldn't complain about me watching baking shows no matter if it interrupted game night or not. He agreed to it and this past Monday, the aforementioned baking show came on and he held up his end of the deal. This ended up backfiring on me...epically. The first challenge was basic and didn't really bother me, but the second challenge involved blood splatters on sponge cakes. This also didn't bother me until one of the bakers decided that blood splatters weren't enough and he had to add guts and blood spilling out of the cake when it's cut. Suddenly, he went from reluctantly watching the show to really enjoying himself and he when I told him I was done, he laughed evilly and told me I had to stay and watch because this was the show I wanted to watch. He then tried to tell me some really gross stories of cases he'd taken on as an EMT. I ended the night thoroughly grossed out and he was just enjoying every minute! SMH



OK I need to know...what did you buy from the Spirit Store? Share!! 🎃🎃🎃🎃


----------



## PrettyGhoul

When I came home from work on Friday, last night, I started watching "Sins of our Mother" on Netflix. I just want to warn all of you...don't watch it! I feel like my soul has been poisoned. I think I watched about 60 or 90 minutes and that was enough. Depressing as hell and I just don't understand why someone would hurt their beautiful children.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

PrettyGhoul said:


> *Welcome and hello The Haddonfield Slasher! 🎃🎃🎃
> 
> I do get how weird it is to come across a TV series you love only to find out it's already cancelled. The same thing happened with me and Firefly. I didn't see it until it was gone and I had watched it all online; I was so mad. Also same thing I had to figure out the correct order, lol. I was excited for it to be maybe picked up because it had so many fans but then Wash and Shepherd Book were killed off and the talented Ron Glass passed away; so that's, that.
> 
> So many potential stories just gone. Sad.
> 
> Anyhow, how about you and Halloween?  *


Totally agree. They could've done so much with that show. It was good for at least 6+ seasons IMO. It had and still has a solid fan base. It probably would've jumped the shark when Mal and Inara hooked up, and had a kid or something. Most shows don't survive a baby, except maybe Friends.

Okay, I have to confess that I don't know what you mean about "how about you and Halloween". 😁 I'd love to answer the question, but not sure what you're asking. If you mean how did I discover Halloween, I heard about it as a kid... same as most of you I'm guessing. 😁 I didn't discover it accidentally on Comcast like I did with Serenity and then Firefly. 🤣 If that's not what you meant, I'm happy to answer any question once it's explained to me. I'm a little "slow", but I'm fantastic at long-winded posts.


PrettyGhoul said:


> I just don't understand why someone would hurt their beautiful children.


Okay... I can't resist but to play devil's advocate... do you feel the same way about baby Adolf Hilter? 😁 Just sayin'... if his parents would've done something about his bratty @$$, we'd have multi-millions more lovely people in the world. I just wish that of all the parents who have done something terrible to their children, why couldn't Alois and Klara Hitler been those terrible parents. I realize this is a ridiculous response. It's meant to be. You don't need to dignify my stupidity with a response. 😁


----------



## RoxyBlue

Random thought - Time flies when (a) you’re having fun, (b) you’re getting older, or (c) you’re already late to an important appointment.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> Random thought - Time flies when (a) you’re having fun, (b) you’re getting older, or (c) you’re already late to an important appointment.


Yes


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

RoxyBlue said:


> Random thought - Time flies when (a) you’re having fun, (b) you’re getting older, or (c) you’re already late to an important appointment.





Dr. Maniaco said:


> Yes


Hafta agree with the doc. He was brave going out on a limb there, but "yes" is the correct answer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just got back from our trip to Ohio to see my mom, visit a friend in assisted living near Cleveland, and go to Cedar Point to see Midnight Syndicate’s newest live show during HalloWeekends (plus ride a few rides while we were there). We had a great time and now I’m recovering from being in a car for seven hours yesterday.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

RoxyBlue said:


> Just got back from our trip to Ohio to see my mom, visit a friend in assisted living near Cleveland, and go to Cedar Point to see Midnight Syndicate’s newest live show during HalloWeekends (plus ride a few rides while we were there). We had a great time and now I’m recovering from being in a car for seven hours yesterday.


Ironic. I just got back 2 hours ago from my trip to Ohio myself... but for me it was Toledo on business. 😁 I'm jealous of your far cooler trip though.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Warning: Vent post.

It drives me crazy when people don't wash their hands or wear gloves when they are touching someone with an infectious disease. This happens more often than you would think. But even with/after Covid people still aren't wearing PPE or washing their hands. 

People are so lax about basic hygiene or wearing gloves. I have watched so many CNAs, nurses, PAs, Doctors just never wear gloves, never wash their hands...it shocks me. Just so crazy. I used to always say something but at some point I gave up. I sometimes do, especially if I really like the person and they seem half way reasonable. Honestly, I think most people just don't think it's important. I was training a young man once and he was handling stuff without gloves, no hand washing ever. I kept reminding him over and over. I finally snapped and asked: "do you want to catch HIV or Hepatitis B?" I actually pretty much yelled it at him and he froze but now he wears gloves and washes his hands. One of my only successes in this area. Also we are friends now, so I guess I'm not a total bitch. I hope. 

Anyway, I just don't get it. Washing your hands is one of the most important. basic (especially for health care workers) things a person can do to prevent catching something. Just totally nuts not to do it.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> Random thought - Time flies when (a) you’re having fun, (b) you’re getting older, or (c) you’re already late to an important appointment.



In order?

1 You're getting older (so unfair)

2 Late to an important appointment (always happens)

3 Having fun. I actually experience a slowing of time here. I'm less stressed and in the moment.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oh, work tonight was the most relaxed afternoon/ night in months. I actually took my break and ran to Walmart Food for milk. First thing I saw was jack-o-lanterns (tried not to be distracted, told myself I would come back for them later). Grabbed the milk and some kitty treats for Lucy and then I saw them on the way to the register...Halloween popcorn balls!!!! Anyone else buy these things? For the last three years (since I discovered them) I have purchased them. Not for TOTs but for me! I love them! lol. So delicious! Almost gone [I grabbed the second to last bag]...so POPular (although it's September so I'm sure more will come in). Kathy Kaye's World's Best Popcorn Balls. So good! 🎃🎃🎃


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Ok ...now I have to floss. Downside of popcorn balls. 🎃🎃🎃🎃


----------



## Hairazor

Sweetie's sister makes him homemade popcorn balls he swears are th best on the planet. She will bring him 6 or 8 of them and they are gone in 2 days, Diabetes much!


----------



## xredge

Well leave Sunday for my Halloween camping trip. The past few weeks have been hell, between work and home 13 plus hour days then add 2 plus hours for driving time, hot water heater went out, and to buy one of the most expensive ones because of venting. Old one is still in basement needing to be drained more. Severe pain is coming back had a little relief for a little bit seeing the pain specialist but to do more its $6k out of pocket, INS does not cover it. I can take my bone on bone knee, my back they can't figure out but my shoulder that gets excruciating especially overhead work then after.

On a positive note at least I get to go that was up in the air at a point, as had a Billion dollar project rolling out but postponed, so don't lose my 25+ year streak of this camp-out. Bad part nothing is ready and my shelter I've used in the past I can not use it, the new one was going to paint it as to light but have to suffer as is. Just going to do what I can, can't win anyway but not the reason why I do it but can only win about every 3 years. Think it will be a smaller setup this year as keep reminding myself about the take down as I usually do so much the first week then add a little more for the second but takes me a whole day to tear everything down and usually have to take 1 more trip home the day we leave as can't get it all the main tear down day. Keep being told to do less so I can enjoy free time but its hard, when you like doing it and your ADHD. I've tried doing less but then feel bad on Saturday for TOT so bust but to get more done.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad you’re able to go on your Halloween camping trip, x. I know it means a lot to you. Just don’t overdo and hurt yourself setting up and taking down - such a buzzkill when that happens


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

PrettyGhoul said:


> Warning: Vent post.
> 
> It drives me crazy when people don't wash their hands or wear gloves when they are touching someone with an infectious disease. This happens more often than you would think. But even with/after Covid people still aren't wearing PPE or washing their hands.
> 
> People are so lax about basic hygiene or wearing gloves. I have watched so many CNAs, nurses, PAs, Doctors just never wear gloves, never wash their hands...it shocks me. Just so crazy. I used to always say something but at some point I gave up. I sometimes do, especially if I really like the person and they seem half way reasonable. Honestly, I think most people just don't think it's important. I was training a young man once and he was handling stuff without gloves, no hand washing ever. I kept reminding him over and over. I finally snapped and asked: "do you want to catch HIV or Hepatitis B?" I actually pretty much yelled it at him and he froze but now he wears gloves and washes his hands. One of my only successes in this area. Also we are friends now, so I guess I'm not a total bitch. I hope.
> 
> Anyway, I just don't get it. Washing your hands is one of the most important. basic (especially for health care workers) things a person can do to prevent catching something. Just totally nuts not to do it.


Had to comment on this. People in general seem to be a bit better about washing their hands since Covid, but if you think people are gross now, imagine how bad they were before an infectious disease threatened their lives. I'm not a doctor or in the medical field and I'm not a germophobe, but I do take notice at how gross dudes are, and some women. I find that when I used to work in a corporate office, I'd guess about 75% of guys washed their hands before leaving the bathroom. In any other public venue (i.e. restaurants, stores, sporting events, etc) I'd say 25% washed their hands... as a high guess. It makes me cringe to shake another dude's hand. I won't shy away from a handshake, but it does scuz me out a little. I wash my hands... what makes you think I want to touch whatever you've been touching. My ex-"work wife" 😁 and I used to let each other know who the non-washers were in the office, partly as gossip, but also as an FYI. 🤣


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Okay, since @PrettyGhoul decided to share a vent post, I feel free to post my own. 😁 I know, I'm still the new guy, but heck, I participated on the other forum for so many years so maybe my resume gives me some street-cred to vent publically. 😁 

Has anyone noticed the state of driving these days? I often drive to other cities, and have noticed this everywhere, but maybe it's a perception problem. Driving capability seems to be as polarized as politics these days. I don't want to discuss politics, but when driving I notice that almost every car has a driver who's either really aggressive and in a mad rush to get somewhere, or they're driving 10 under the speed limit and looking for rainbows or something. I don't get it. We've always had a fair amount of each of these types of drivers, but now it seems that every stretch of road I'm on, there are a plethora of each of these types.

Now, don't get me wrong. I fit more into the speed demon category, but I'm normally 5 to 10 over the speed limit and keeping pace, passing several cars on my way. Sure, occasionally I'll be the driving pretty fast guy, but that's usually when I'm the first car at the light listening to some [email protected]$$ song, or the roads are pretty open. But I just don't understand why even at 10 miles over the limit, and nowhere to go because of traffic do I have someone literally 2 ft from my back bumper? And, why do I so frequently get stuck behind two people pacing each other side-by-side driving 10 miles under the limit? It happens so much more frequently these days.

Could it be that the really slow drivers are all staring at their phones thus need to drive slower to be "safe", and the slower driving and drifting in their lanes are really irritating all other drivers who just want to get to point B? Maybe. It's probably a good percentage of it I'd suppose. (Btw, I hope everyone caught the driving slower to be safe while staring at your phone oxymoron.)


----------



## kurtkyre

Doctorthingit said:


> Please read before deciding there's no reason for you to post a reply.
> 
> I really don't post as much at message boards as I used to. And there's a reason for that. I get distracted, very easily. I'm just the kind of person with thoughts that often aren't structured. They just happen. For instance, if I'm worried about something, I usually don't want to discuss it but I'd like to just state it. Black and white, clear as crystal, once and have done with it. Unless of course someone else could or has been able to relate to that thought and wants to add to it. I don't want to start a dozen short posts about abstract thoughts just because when I have them I want to discuss them _very_ much. It would be more sensible to, in a sense, have a graveyard for them where I could bury them as they arise.
> 
> This simply would eliminate worthless topics which no one would reply to and there's no worry about this topic getting off-topic because that's how it starts. It's not about establishing a pattern of off-topic topics. But for instance... I'm getting a headache right now, so I'd like to elaborate more on this post later on. But I wanted to try and create a post for random thoughts anyone were to have. In case the person having them really felt like sharing them.
> 
> I don't have one right now, but I could spill my guts about a lot of little things to other people that mean something to me.


The inside of my mind is kinda like going to Best Buy and looking at the wall of televisions. They're all on. All the time. All different channels.


----------



## kurtkyre

The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> Okay, since @PrettyGhoul decided to share a vent post, I feel free to post my own. 😁 I know, I'm still the new guy, but heck, I participated on the other forum for so many years so maybe my resume gives me some street-cred to vent publically. 😁
> 
> Has anyone noticed the state of driving these days? I often drive to other cities, and have noticed this everywhere, but maybe it's a perception problem. Driving capability seems to be as polarized as politics these days. I don't want to discuss politics, but when driving I notice that almost every car has a driver who's either really aggressive and in a mad rush to get somewhere, or they're driving 10 under the speed limit and looking for rainbows or something. I don't get it. We've always had a fair amount of each of these types of drivers, but now it seems that every stretch of road I'm on, there are a plethora of each of these types.
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong. I fit more into the speed demon category, but I'm normally 5 to 10 over the speed limit and keeping pace, passing several cars on my way. Sure, occasionally I'll be the driving pretty fast guy, but that's usually when I'm the first car at the light listening to some [email protected]$$ song, or the roads are pretty open. But I just don't understand why even at 10 miles over the limit, and nowhere to go because of traffic do I have someone literally 2 ft from my back bumper? And, why do I so frequently get stuck behind two people pacing each other side-by-side driving 10 miles under the limit? It happens so much more frequently these days.
> 
> Could it be that the really slow drivers are all staring at their phones thus need to drive slower to be "safe", and the slower driving and drifting in their lanes are really irritating all other drivers who just want to get to point B? Maybe. It's probably a good percentage of it I'd suppose. (Btw, I hope everyone caught the driving slower to be safe while staring at your phone oxymoron.)


Indeed! I've learned to wait for a second or three after my light turns green before moving. There seems to be an increase in people just blowing through red lights lately. 

Do they have the "all red" intersections everywhere now? It's averaging once a week lately where someone has blown through a clearly red light as the green side is starting to move. 

I'm not sure if the drivers have their faces locked to their phones, or they just feel like that red light doesn't count for them. 

And I have noticed that when you flash your headlights to signal to the semi truck going to change lanes in front of you, they don't flash back with their tail lights anymore.

To me, It's a small sign that a number of people have lost some regard for other people.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wish I had a freshly baked chocolate chip cookie right now.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

kurtkyre said:


> Indeed! I've learned to wait for a second or three after my light turns green before moving. There seems to be an increase in people just blowing through red lights lately.
> 
> Do they have the "all red" intersections everywhere now? It's averaging once a week lately where someone has blown through a clearly red light as the green side is starting to move.
> 
> I'm not sure if the drivers have their faces locked to their phones, or they just feel like that red light doesn't count for them.
> 
> And I have noticed that when you flash your headlights to signal to the semi truck going to change lanes in front of you, they don't flash back with their tail lights anymore.
> 
> To me, It's a small sign that a number of people have lost some regard for other people.


You mean like this one last month in LA that killed six innocent people I believe? They estimate the woman was driving 100 MPG going through the intersection. Horrific!








https://abc7.com/windsor-hills-crash-victims-fatal-accident-collision/12104384/
https://lawandcrime.com/crime/registered-nurse-from-texas-charged-with-multiple-counts-of-murder-after-fiery-car-crash-in-los-angeles-leaves-six-dead/


----------



## kurtkyre

The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> You mean like this one last month in LA that killed six innocent people I believe? They estimate the woman was driving 100 MPG going through the intersection. Horrific!
> View attachment 22410
> 
> https://abc7.com/windsor-hills-crash-victims-fatal-accident-collision/12104384/
> https://lawandcrime.com/crime/registered-nurse-from-texas-charged-with-multiple-counts-of-murder-after-fiery-car-crash-in-los-angeles-leaves-six-dead/


Yeah, that lady was drunk and arguing with her boyfriend on the phone when this happened.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

kurtkyre said:


> Yeah, that lady was drunk and arguing with her boyfriend on the phone when this happened.


Insane! I consider myself a pretty good driver, but if I don't see how it's possible to hold a conversation while going that fast through city streets. She proved that, and six people had to lose their lives during her experiment. The elevator obviously doesn't go all the way to the top floor. That shouldn't stop her from spending the rest of her life behind bars tho.


----------



## kurtkyre

The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> Insane! I consider myself a pretty good driver, but if I don't see how it's possible to hold a conversation while going that fast through city streets. She proved that, and six people had to lose their lives during her experiment. The elevator obviously doesn't go all the way to the top floor. That shouldn't stop her from spending the rest of her life behind bars tho.


Oh yeah. Put her in a very deep hole for the rest of her life.


----------



## Hairazor

You mean six people died in the incident but she didn't????


----------



## kurtkyre

Hairazor said:


> You mean six people died in the incident but she didn't????


Yeah. One of them was an infant that was thrown into the street.


----------



## stick

That is so sad and most likely she will get just a slap on the hand and she will promise not to do it again (until next time).


----------



## kurtkyre

She'll likely serve some time, plus court mandated twelve step recovery program. Thing is, babykillers don't do so well in prison.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

stick said:


> That is so sad and most likely she will get just a slap on the hand and she will promise not to do it again (until next time).


I can't see a slap on the hand in this situation. She'll be hit with 6 counts of vehicular homicide, plus some other less severe charges I'm sure. I have to think something like 60 years in prison, eligible for parole in 30 years. Something like that. They can't slap her on the wrist for what she did. The question is whether she has to be put in a mental hospital first for some amount of time. I read something about a bi-polar diagnosis, but I don't think that gets her released immediately. She's obviously a danger to the general public. In Texas where she's from, she may have gotten the chair just for blowing the red light.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So sad! I hadn't heard of this and wish I hadn't. I agree that she is going to serve time in prison for a long time, especially if she was drinking. In Florida, if you have even half a beer in you and are involved in an accident (not your fault) that results in a death you are going to prison for a long time; even if's your first and only offense. Most people don't realize this but I do. I had no idea how strict the drinking laws were here until I served on a DUI jury. Think the legal limit is .08? Think again. Even a .02 can get you jail time without a good DUI attorney (say bye to 15,000). That's just for parking a little crooked. I met the .02 woman...she had just turned into her hotel after a meeting (she was working for a county commissioner and others, had a little wine at the meeting) the police officer thought she parked crooked, arrested her, she had a breathalyzer, .02 and ended up in jail. Had to get a DUI attorney, 100s more to get her car back, more to get her license back, etc. I know this to be a fact because I talked to her probation officer. This was about 8 years ago. Not a scare story, no one lied (people never believe me and think there is more to it but nope).

Anyway, States are different but this is to severe for this woman not to be going to prison for a very long tine.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I am a basket case over Hurricane Ian. Monster hurricane. I'm fine with food, water, most of the shutters are up, just...does it matter? A category 3 or 4 means a smashed house. I don't have shutters for the smaller windows. 

Work has a new giant generator but haven't put any shutters up yet and the current DON hasn't had a meeting about hurricanes since she took over. I haven't even seen the woman in about four days. The scheduler called me this AM, before work, in a panic, trying to fit employees into groups A (live at the facility during hurricane) or group B immediately come into work after hurricane. I'm B but on call. I'm close enough that I might be able to , maybe, depending. Maybe if it's early enough and I bring my brother and Lucy. Oh Gawd, Lucy would go insane. I do have all of her stuff ready though. That made me laugh. I have an emergency go bag for Lucy but not for me or my bro. How weird is that? 

We haven't had a meeting about hurricanes in almost two years, to worried about covid I guess. So I asked, do I come in to work? when? how do I know? who do I call? Ahhhh, she doesn't know. Playing it by ear and hoping cell phones work so I know what's going on.


----------



## RoxyBlue

OK, PG, had to laugh about the emergency go bag being ready for Lucy but not her humans. Just goes to show - cats RULE!

One of my sisters lives near the Gulf coast of Florida. Right now she’s in Ohio visiting family, so hopefully her house will make it through any bad weather and she’ll be able to go home as scheduled later this week.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

We got lucky (knock wood) … the storm was originally tracking to hit our condo, but now it’s going to miss it completely.


----------



## stick

Great to hear that you are out of trouble Dr. Maniaco.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

stick said:


> Great to hear that you are out of trouble Dr. Maniaco.


Thanks! (But according to the missus, I'm always in some sort of trouble ...)


----------



## Hairazor

Glad to hear it is a miss for you Dr.M, the trouble thing ---


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

PrettyGhoul said:


> I am a basket case over Hurricane Ian. Monster hurricane. I'm fine with food, water, most of the shutters are up, just...does it matter? A category 3 or 4 means a smashed house. I don't have shutters for the smaller windows.
> 
> Work has a new giant generator but haven't put any shutters up yet and the current DON hasn't had a meeting about hurricanes since she took over. I haven't even seen the woman in about four days. The scheduler called me this AM, before work, in a panic, trying to fit employees into groups A (live at the facility during hurricane) or group B immediately come into work after hurricane. I'm B but on call. I'm close enough that I might be able to , maybe, depending. Maybe if it's early enough and I bring my brother and Lucy. Oh Gawd, Lucy would go insane. I do have all of her stuff ready though. That made me laugh. I have an emergency go bag for Lucy but not for me or my bro. How weird is that?
> 
> We haven't had a meeting about hurricanes in almost two years, to worried about covid I guess. So I asked, do I come in to work? when? how do I know? who do I call? Ahhhh, she doesn't know. Playing it by ear and hoping cell phones work so I know what's going on.


Hope everything is okay, PG... both at home and at work. I have a friend in Sarasota, inland about 11 miles. He said that the wind was crazy, but otherwise no problems. Hope you and yours are unscathed as well. Let us know when you get a chance.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here’s an update shot for you of my groundbreaker progress, PG.


----------



## Hairazor

Roxy, those hands are just plain spooky


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor said:


> Roxy, those hands are just plain spooky


Thanks, HR! Adding really long fingers to a prop seems to up the creep factor for me.


----------



## kurtkyre

RoxyBlue said:


> Here’s an update shot for you of my groundbreaker progress, PG.
> 
> View attachment 22424


I dig it! Creepy cool!


----------



## Hairazor

When my Mom died a few years ago my sister just younger than me was named executor of her estate. We are in IA and 4 cemetery plots were left for us in GA where we were born. My sister finally is getting a chance to go down to try to sell the plots. I got a call that she was in GA but forgot to take the proper paperwork and would I just pop over to her apartment (that is about 35 miles away, I didn't know she had moved) and get the paperwork and email it to her. She called her landlady to have her let me in. She said it was on top of her bedside stand (no it wasn't, had to dig through a pile of papers on a shelf in the bedside stand). Got it home and found out it is the same paperwork I have copies of and could have just scanned mine and saved my trip. She said she must have had a forgetful moment; I think I am a good sister because I didn't say, "You have been a ditz your whole life". That vent felt good, thanks


----------



## kurtkyre

Hairazor said:


> When my Mom died a few years ago my sister just younger than me was named executor of her estate. We are in IA and 4 cemetery plots were left for us in GA where we were born. My sister finally is getting a chance to go down to try to sell the plots. I got a call that she was in GA but forgot to take the proper paperwork and would I just pop over to her apartment (that is about 35 miles away, I didn't know she had moved) and get the paperwork and email it to her. She called her landlady to have her let me in. She said it was on top of her bedside stand (no it wasn't, had to dig through a pile of papers on a shelf in the bedside stand). Got it home and found out it is the same paperwork I have copies of and could have just scanned mine and saved my trip. She said she must have had a forgetful moment; I think I am a good sister because I didn't say, "You have been a ditz your whole life". That vent felt good, thanks


My sister and I had to shake our heads. Our mother got divorced from our father many years ago after several tumultuous years. She strangely enough, bought two grave plots side by side.

We always wondered why she kept those plots, now long since sold. I asked her why she kept them for so long. 

"I thought that maybe one of you might want to be buried next to me."

"Uh. No, Ma... I'm going to be wrapped in a tarp and thrown into the trunk of a late model sedan somewhere on the FBI body farm. It's in my Will."

After it became obvious that she wasn't going to remarry, she retired and moved to be near my sister and her family, she went to sell the plots. 

They were virtually worthless, but my mother very nearly fell for a scam trying to sell them, had it not been for my sister doing a little internet sleuthing.


----------



## Hairazor

FBI Body Farm, well played Kurtkyre AND if there is a scam for selling plots my sister is sure to fall for it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Been a drizzly gray weekend so far thanks to the remnants of Ian. On the plus side, we starting to see a little autumn color in some of the trees, which benefit from cooler wet weather.


----------



## kurtkyre

Hairazor said:


> FBI Body Farm, well played Kurtkyre AND if there is a scam for selling plots my sister is sure to fall for it


Just make sure she checks out any offers she gets. Simply Google the number. They can look incredibly legitimate with business cards and letterhead, which is what almost got my ma.


----------



## Hairazor

Got busy and pulled out and tested every battery in the house, ready now for popping into Halloween props


----------



## kurtkyre

Hairazor said:


> Got busy and pulled out and tested every
> 
> 
> Hairazor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got busy and pulled out and tested every battery in the house, ready now for popping into Halloween props
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen these things?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to
> They allow you to use a 12v 5a wall wart and dial in the voltage you need to replace those batteries.
> 
> I got them on Amazon.
> 
> HiLetgo 10pcs LM317 DC-DC... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07VJDPZ2L?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share
Click to expand...


----------



## Hairazor

Got the projector set up in the upstairs window and playing Bone Chillers. After a week the Witching Hour, then --- till Nov. 1


----------



## kurtkyre

Hairazor said:


> Got the projector set up in the upstairs window and playing Bone Chillers. After a week the Witching Hour, then --- till Nov. 1


I've wanted to try one of those projectors. Maybe when I get my cemetery up.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

kurtkyre said:


> Have you seen these things?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to
> They allow you to use a 12v 5a wall wart and dial in the voltage you need to replace those batteries.
> 
> I got them on Amazon.
> 
> HiLetgo 10pcs LM317 DC-DC... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07VJDPZ2L?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


Wish I knew anything about electrical circuits. I'd love to replace battery operated props with adapters so I can put them in my window and have them turn on and off with my timers rather than needing to turn on and off manually. For that reason, no battery power props go in my window displays.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

kurtkyre said:


> I've wanted to try one of those projectors. Maybe when I get my cemetery up.


Projections are easy, but you have to purchase a decent project which can be a little costly. I bought a few projectors a while back and use them in my upstairs windows. Of all the hard work that goes into my display, people are always captivated by the window projections. It's what keeps people out front staring at the house for long periods of time.


----------



## kurtkyre

The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> Projections are easy, but you have to purchase a decent project which can be a little costly. I bought a few projectors a while back and use them in my upstairs windows. Of all the hard work that goes into my display, people are always captivated by the window projections. It's what keeps people out front staring at the house for long periods of time.


I've been covering the inside of my front windows with heavy felt, but made cut-out shapes of large eyes backed with yellow cloth. 

Then I placed the XPS foam boards across to look abandoned. The effect was fairly good, but I would love to have that one withered spectral lady in the window.

Before the maple trees in my front yard matured, you could see the window in the front of my attic. I have a shriveled corpse prop that I put up there with a strobe on it. 

Sooner or later I will add some of that awesome tech.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We always start our window projections about two weeks before Halloween as a sign to the neighbors that the spooky season is in full swing. We have several videos now from both AtmosFX and Spectral Illusions, and have them going in two of our upstairs windows. When there were younger kids living across the street from us, they would sit on the car in their driveway and “watch the movies”


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

kurtkyre said:


> I've been covering the inside of my front windows with heavy felt, but made cut-out shapes of large eyes backed with yellow cloth.
> 
> Then I placed the XPS foam boards across to look abandoned. The effect was fairly good, but I would love to have that one withered spectral lady in the window.
> 
> Before the maple trees in my front yard matured, you could see the window in the front of my attic. I have a shriveled corpse prop that I put up there with a strobe on it.
> 
> Sooner or later I will add some of that awesome tech.


That sounds pretty good actually. I'm sure it looks great! AtmosFX really does become a feature as opposed to background decor. I especially love the video scene 1:45 my second video...


----------



## Death's Door

Hey Everyone - haven't been here for a while and trying to catch up with the posts. Hope our Florida haunters are ok. Crazy hurricane that Ian was. 

I have been on grand jury duty since August 7th. I have until December 7th. Cases include special victims unit, domestic violence, murder and narcotics. It's 1 day a week for 20 weeks. I'm usually there 3/4 of the day. I do stop at work after court. I have been juggling work, court & Halloween. Usually went I get home from that day, I'm done mentally. 

I have been trying to keep up with the inside and outside decorations for my haunted homestead. Hubby and I just completed a "skull" hearth for our faux fireplace. I almost finished decorating the fireplace. I had a bunch of things to repair. Me and JB Weld have been the best of buds. 

Roxy - I love the groundbreaker - Nice hands. I have to make hands for the grim reaper and am going to try my luck by making them out of spray foam (Allen Hopps' project). I hope to upload pics when I get a chance. 

HS - Like the video with the windows. My SIL gave me a projector a while back for my birthday. I haven't used it yet because I board up the two front windows. Would like to come up with a way to use it.


----------



## kurtkyre

The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> Wish I knew anything about electrical circuits. I'd love to replace battery operated props with adapters so I can put them in my window and have them turn on and off with my timers rather than needing to turn on and off manually. For that reason, no battery power props go in my window displays.


These are easy peasy lemon squeezy.

I'll be sure to post a walk thru when I set them up.


Death's Door said:


> Hey Everyone - haven't been here for a while and trying to catch up with the posts. Hope our Florida haunters are ok. Crazy hurricane that Ian was.
> 
> I have been on grand jury duty since August 7th. I have until December 7th. Cases include special victims unit, domestic violence, murder and narcotics. It's 1 day a week for 20 weeks. I'm usually there 3/4 of the day. I do stop at work after court. I have been juggling work, court & Halloween. Usually went I get home from that day, I'm done mentally.
> 
> I have been trying to keep up with the inside and outside decorations for my haunted homestead. Hubby and I just completed a "skull" hearth for our faux fireplace. I almost finished decorating the fireplace. I had a bunch of things to repair. Me and JB Weld have been the best of buds.
> 
> Roxy - I love the groundbreaker - Nice hands. I have to make hands for the grim reaper and am going to try my luck by making them out of spray foam (Allen Hopps' project). I hope to upload pics when I get a chance.
> 
> HS - Like the video with the windows. My SIL gave me a projector a while back for my birthday. I haven't used it yet because I board up the two front windows. Would like to come up with a way to use it.


Wow, that sounds like a full plate! I've only done jury duty once and it was for one day. A simple possession of paraphernalia.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Death's Door said:


> HS - Like the video with the windows. My SIL gave me a projector a while back for my birthday. I haven't used it yet because I board up the two front windows. Would like to come up with a way to use it.


Getting the projector is the biggest challenge, honestly. Even I'm able to set them up. 🤣 If you ever want to try, feel free to reach out. All you need is a projector, a DVD player, and certain cables depending on the available hookups on the projector. HDMI is the easiest, but if it's an older projector might be some audio/video cables. Still easy. OH, and of course your preferred videos. I use AtmosFEARfx, both on DVD and sometimes from an SD card.


kurtkyre said:


> These are easy peasy lemon squeezy.
> 
> I'll be sure to post a walk thru when I set them up.


Oh, please do. That would be great. Looking at the parts I foresee opening up props and soldering, but I'll wait for your instructions.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hi all, back. I truly can't believe I have power and internet so soon after Hurricane Ian. I was expecting weeks or even a month. Just freaking amazing. My house is standing, although I do have roof damage (sob), my poor brand-new, overpriced, shiny roof was damaged by wind, falling trees and limbs and my chimney was blown off. I heard the trees and limbs falling and whimpered every time I heard something hit the roof. Still...I was expecting the entire house to be smashed so a win. The chimney especially freaked me out, I just had never thought of it. I was peering out our tiny kitchen window (doesn't have hurricane shutters, something I must rectify before next year) watching the neighbors 7' wooden, fence disintegrate and this huge thing came crashing down. I screamed, jumped back and yelled "what the hell was that?" Thursday morning I went out and realized it was a chimney. I thought it was theirs' but nope mine.

So Tuesday was my day off. Rained all day, early hello from Ian. My brother and I were preparing the house, clearing the yard. We haven't taken the hurricane shutters down in two years so that was done Just had to put up two shutters over the front and back exits (and yes that means we're trapped, not the best idea in my opinion) anyway I was dragging yard furniture and cramming it all the way back in the bushes, almost into the pond and I hear buzzing. I look up and see honey bees. Some of you may remember we had honey bees a couple of years back but I thought they swarmed and left. No, they moved their entrance down the tree. I didn't panic, I thought I was still far enough away that they wouldn't attack but I was wrong. I was strung multiple times, started screaming and ran for the house. I was screaming and running to room to room but I could hear the buzzing and thought they were following me. My brother was chasing me, no idea what was going on, I think he just thought I had gone insane. It almost makes me laugh now but I was screaming "I can still hear the buzzing, they're following me!" I'd go into a bathroom, slam the door (buzzing), bedroom (buzzing). Finally my brother grabbed me, hit me multiple times (I thought) and pushed me into the garage and slammed the door. The buzzing stopped. After awhile I came out of the garage and he explained that honeybees sting and then don't let go (while they die) that is why I could hear the buzzing and thought they were following me. He hit them off me and then they died. Luckily I'm not allergic and didn't blow up like a balloon. I do have multiple red, itchy areas over my body, even now. My brother's thrilled the honeybees are still here. I have mixed feelings. I feel like they owe me honey.

Wednesday, late morning as I'm glued to the local online weather channel, the work scheduler is having a mini nervous breakdown because half of team A has bailed, mostly agency, traveling nurses, realizing what a Category 4, almost 5 hurricane is. To late to get anyone else in but she is texting, trying to make sure Team B shows up as soon as possible. I was just so amused, not at her expense, she's lovely, but it was so damn funny. I just responded , stay safe, I'll be there at 3. And I just laughed. Other responses were not amused. Although I thought those were funny too. Truth is, my workplace is really safe. Shutters, food, water, meds and a new generator the size of a boxcar. Totally prepared. My go to place if my house got smashed. I signed up my brother and Lucy (benefit of being an employee). They lost internet but other than that a lot of patients didn't even realize anything was wrong.

Getting to work on Thursday was a problem, live wires, trees, debris all over the road. stoplights down. Still a problem today, lights still down. One set of lights is just gone, vanished. I'm fascinated by it. I looked all over but that set of lights is not lying in the road, by the side of the road, not in someone's back yard, it's just gone: poof. 

We have a small generator, enough for the refrigerator, lights, toaster oven. Gas this time, huge problem. By Saturday my brother was taking gas out of the cars for the generator and all local gas stations were empty. Plastic wrapped around the pumps and most said even if they get delivery they're digital and down. He finally saw a tanker, Sunday late afternoon and followed it to a Marathon. He was like fifth in line and then when he was finished filling the car and canisters, he turned around and the line was half a mile down 41. Gas was gone within an hour. Still if that tanker got through it means others will and by this time have. 

Lets see what else? One thing I found really interesting is how quickly people started cleaning up. Like as soon as the rain stopped. Thursday morning people were out in force: they cleaned their front yards, back yards and some went to work on trees and wires in the streets. Florida Power and Light did not push aside the live wires in my neighborhood, people here did it. I noticed it going in to work too, it wasn't FPL but whoever lived in the area. I don't know how to do that and wouldn't attempt it but found it really interesting. I couldn't even get out of my neighborhood because of the wires but they got pushed aside really quickly (I think). I was so grateful because I knew how desperate work was and I needed to get in. I was afraid to run over them.

Not trying to knock FPL, they have been amazing. I am going to say it's astounding how quickly FPL is getting the power up! I just can't get over it.

OK, that's it I think. Still can't reach insurance. Cross your fingers for me. 🎃


----------



## stick

PG glad to hear that you, Lucy and Brother are safe. Praying the rest of Florida has power real soon.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

PrettyGhoul said:


> Hi all, back. I truly can't believe I have power and internet so soon after Hurricane Ian. I was expecting weeks or even a month. Just freaking amazing. My house is standing, although I do have roof damage (sob), my poor brand-new, overpriced, shiny roof was damaged by wind,  falling trees and limbs and my chimney was blown off. I heard the trees and limbs falling and whimpered every time I heard something hit the roof. Still...I was expecting the entire house to be smashed so a win. The chimney especially freaked me out, I just had never thought of it. I was peering out our tiny kitchen window (doesn't have hurricane shutters, something I must rectify before next year) watching the neighbors 7' wooden, fence disintegrate and this huge thing came crashing down. I screamed, jumped back and yelled "what the hell was that?" Thursday morning I went out and realized it was a chimney. I thought it was theirs' but nope mine.
> 
> So Tuesday was my day off. Rained all day, early hello from Ian. My brother and I were preparing the house, clearing the yard. We haven't taken the hurricane shutters down in two years so that was done Just had to put up two shutters over the front and back exits (and yes that means we're trapped, not the best idea in my opinion) anyway I was dragging yard furniture and cramming it all the way back in the bushes, almost into the pond and I hear buzzing. I look up and see honey bees. Some of you may remember we had honey bees a couple of years back but I thought they swarmed and left. No, they moved their entrance down the tree. I didn't panic, I thought I was still far enough away that they wouldn't attack but I was wrong. I was strung multiple times, started screaming and ran for the house. I was screaming and running to room to room but I could hear the buzzing and thought they were following me. My brother was chasing me, no idea what was going on, I think he just thought I had gone insane. It almost makes me laugh now but I was screaming "I can still hear the buzzing, they're following me!" I'd go into a bathroom, slam the door (buzzing), bedroom (buzzing). Finally my brother grabbed me, hit me multiple times (I thought) and pushed me into the garage and slammed the door. The buzzing stopped. After awhile I came out of the garage and he explained that honeybees sting and then don't let go (while they die) that is why I could hear the buzzing and thought they were following me. He hit them off me and then they died. Luckily I'm not allergic and didn't blow up like a balloon. I do have multiple red, itchy areas over my body, even now. My brother's thrilled the honeybees are still here. I have mixed feelings. I feel like they owe me honey.
> 
> Wednesday, late morning as I'm glued to the local online weather channel, the work scheduler is having a mini nervous breakdown because half of team A has bailed, mostly agency, traveling nurses, realizing what a Category 4, almost 5 hurricane is. To late to get anyone else in but she is texting, trying to make sure Team B shows up as soon as possible. I was just so amused, not at her expense, she's lovely, but it was so damn funny. I just responded , stay safe, I'll be there at 3. And I just laughed. Other responses were not amused. Although I thought those were funny too. Truth is, my workplace is really safe. Shutters, food, water, meds and a new generator the size of a boxcar. Totally prepared. My go to place if my house got smashed. I signed up my brother and Lucy (benefit of being an employee). They lost internet but other than that a lot of patients didn't even realize anything was wrong.
> 
> Getting to work on Thursday was a problem, live wires, trees, debris all over the road. stoplights down. Still a problem today, lights still down. One set of lights is just gone, vanished. I'm fascinated by it. I looked all over but that set of lights is not lying in the road, by the side of the road, not in someone's back yard, it's just gone: poof.
> 
> We have a small generator, enough for the refrigerator, lights, toaster oven. Gas this time, huge problem. By Saturday my brother was taking gas out of the cars for the generator and all local gas stations were empty. Plastic wrapped around the pumps and most said even if they get delivery they're digital and down. He finally saw a tanker, Sunday late afternoon and followed it to a Marathon. He was like fifth in line and then when he was finished filling the car and canisters, he turned around and the line was half a mile down 41. Gas was gone within an hour. Still if that tanker got through it means others will and by this time have.
> 
> Lets see what else? One thing I found really interesting is how quickly people started cleaning up. Like as soon as the rain stopped. Thursday morning people were out in force: they cleaned their front yards, back yards and some went to work on trees and wires in the streets. Florida Power and Light did not push aside the live wires in my neighborhood, people here did it. I noticed it going in to work too, it wasn't FPL but whoever lived in the area. I don't know how to do that and wouldn't attempt it but found it really interesting. I couldn't even get out of my neighborhood because of the wires but they got pushed aside really quickly (I think). I was so grateful because I knew how desperate work was and I needed to get in. I was afraid to run over them.
> 
> Not trying to knock FPL, they have been amazing. I am going to say it's astounding how quickly FPL is getting the power up! I just can't get over it.
> 
> OK, that's it I think. Still can't reach insurance. Cross your fingers for me. 🎃


Okay, I have to start with this... is it wrong that despite the horrific description of much of your experience, your explanation of the "honey bee situation" made me literally lol? I'm capable of finding humor in strange places, I'd venture to say even the wrong places. Your description just struck me as hilarious. 🤣 The thought of your brother slapping you back into sanity was like watching the scene in a comedy. 🤣 

So happy to hear that you guys are safe, that your electricity is back online, and that everything that was damaged is ultimately fixable. It's devastating and the next weeks and months are not going to be easy for the effected areas, but I hope it begins to feel more normal soon.


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG so glad to hear you 3 are safe. Dang about the roof, I remember all the issues you had getting it replaced. Honey in your future (the bee info was interesting)??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad you checked in, PG. I was wondering if you had power yet. One of my sisters is still trying to get home (currently visiting our mom in Ohio, lives in Cape Coral, which took a direct hit) and is getting delayed since airports are closed. Someone was able to let her know that her house had some damage but there was no flooding, and still no power.

The angry bee story reminded me of a similar incident that happened to a friend of mine. He hit a wasp or yellow jacket nest while doing yard work. I don’t think he got stung but he did make several circuits around the outside of the house, insects in hot pursuit, yelling to his wife every time he came around the front of the house to open the garage door so he could escape.


----------



## Spooky1

PG glad to hear you are safe and your house wasn’t too badly damaged.


----------



## Spooky1

Getting some leaking from our roof (replaced 2015) when it’s windy and rainy. Roofer took a look and says it’s the siding (replaced 2 years ago) that is the issue. The fun of home ownership.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Not exactly off topic, but I'm so relieved to have the lion's share of my stuff up now. I feel like it gets harder every year. I still have a few things I want to do, but for the most part, I'm good. I've been wanting to set up the classic two skeleton's moving a body in a black bag. I need to prepare some conduit to help stand up the skeletons in the yard. I think I'll work on that in the morning. Just want to add a new element to my haunt. 😁


----------



## kurtkyre

I'll be putting stuff up this weekend. My wraith prop is not quite ready, but will be soon.


----------



## kurtkyre

I know we all have different schedules and work/life requirements and responsibilities, but I find myself having difficulty getting out to my workshop except on the weekends.

I leave for work at 0630, and get home at 1700. Take my dog to the park for an hour, get home, eat some dinner (maybe watch some TV while I eat). Next thing I know, it's pushing 2030 and I am fading fast.

I think I need to take my dinner to the workshop and forgo the TV, so I can get some stuff done.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

kurtkyre said:


> I know we all have different schedules and work/life requirements and responsibilities, but I find myself having difficulty getting out to my workshop except on the weekends.
> 
> I leave for work at 0630, and get home at 1700. Take my dog to the park for an hour, get home, eat some dinner (maybe watch some TV while I eat). Next thing I know, it's pushing 2030 and I am fading fast.
> 
> I think I need to take my dinner to the workshop and forgo the TV, so I can get some stuff done.


Yeah, it can be rough when you're in the grind like that. I've lived that life for a long time, until a few years ago. I'm lucky in that my current work schedule is mostly from home and pretty flexible, but I know what you're going through. When I got home in the past I'd be wiped out, and just wanted to unwind during dinner and have the TV going in the background to lighten my mood. It's rough, tho. My problem is that I have probably a dozen Halloween projects I want to do, but they're off-season projects that require motivation in the Spring because they're bigger projects that take a while to do. I just can't get motivated that early after a normally rough winter.


----------



## kurtkyre

The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> Yeah, it can be rough when you're in the grind like that. I've lived that life for a long time, until a few years ago. I'm lucky in that my current work schedule is mostly from home and pretty flexible, but I know what you're going through. When I got home in the past I'd be wiped out, and just wanted to unwind during dinner and have the TV going in the background to lighten my mood. It's rough, tho. My problem is that I have probably a dozen Halloween projects I want to do, but they're off-season projects that require motivation in the Spring because they're bigger projects that take a while to do. I just can't get motivated that early after a normally rough winter.


Indeed! I spend a lot of time searching for great projects and I have to force myself to stop. Just put it on the list. Otherwise, I will have a shop full of unfinished monsters.


----------



## RoxyBlue

When Spooky1 and I were still employed, weekends were also about the only time we had available for working on props, and even that wasn’t guaranteed. Now that we’re retired, we have no excuse for the fact that weekends still seem to be the only time we have for working on props


----------



## kurtkyre

RoxyBlue said:


> When Spooky1 and I were still employed, weekends were also about the only time we had available for working on props, and even that wasn’t guaranteed. Now that we’re retired, we have no excuse for the fact that weekends still seem to be the only time we have for working on props


Well, crap. That means I am screwed, since I will very likely be working until the day I die 🤣😂


----------



## PrettyGhoul

OK, so...so,so. I have a patient who has cancer and in a lot of pain. I'm not really sure why he's here in rehab because for the last two years doctors and medical personnel have been advising him to go to hospice. I hate that. I despise when medical personnel try to convince patients to go to hospice or sign DNR. I believe people should make up their own minds about end of life and not be pressured into decisions by hospitals or doctors. I am, as far as I can tell, alone in this belief. I really don't like Hospice.

He is a lovely person. His family adores him. They are terrified and so sad. They are here every day. He loves them very much . He has one daughter and he told me how much he loves her, how wonderful she is. If he had a choice she is everything he would have asked for. She is also very nice, sweet. I like her very much and I see her, talk to her and she reminds me so much of me when I lost my Father. Her desperation to do anything and the helplessness that comes because there is nothing one can do.

I was thinking of him during Ian. I thought he would be gone before I got back. He was the last person I asked about when I got back because I was so afraid of the answer.

Tonight I was late leaving and his light went off so I went into his room. He told me he was feeling very confused and then he asked me: "should I die now?". He was just really thinking about it and I just was so startled that I knelt by his bed and said, "No, I want you to stay!." He was so surprise I said that and asked why. 

Now I know, I shouldn't have said that, I should have asked him what he wanted or that it was OK to let go but I didn't because I do want him to stay. With my own Father I told him we were OK, it was time to go, phrases Hospice told me to say to make it more peaceful; and I did want that for him. I guess I also wanted to say: Stay....just a little while longer. I want this man to stay a little while longer.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

kurtkyre said:


> Well, crap. That means I am screwed, since I will very likely be working until the day I die 🤣😂


That's hysterical and exactly my situation too.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> OK, PG, had to laugh about the emergency go bag being ready for Lucy but not her humans. Just goes to show - cats RULE!
> 
> One of my sisters lives near the Gulf coast of Florida. Right now she’s in Ohio visiting family, so hopefully her house will make it through any bad weather and she’ll be able to go home as scheduled later this week.



Hey, how's your sister's house?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> Here’s an update shot for you of my groundbreaker progress, PG.
> 
> 
> Seriously spooky and I LOVE it!! Wow!
> 
> View attachment 22424


----------



## kurtkyre

PrettyGhoul said:


> OK, so...so,so. I have a patient who has cancer and in a lot of pain. I'm not really sure why he's here in rehab because for the last two years doctors and medical personnel have been advising him to go to hospice. I hate that. I despise when medical personnel try to convince patients to go to hospice or sign DNR. I believe people should make up their own minds about end of life and not be pressured into decisions by hospitals or doctors. I am, as far as I can tell, alone in this belief. I really don't like Hospice.
> 
> He is a lovely person. His family adores him. They are terrified and so sad. They are here every day. He loves them very much . He has one daughter and he told me how much he loves her, how wonderful she is. If he had a choice she is everything he would have asked for. She is also very nice, sweet. I like her very much and I see her, talk to her and she reminds me so much of me when I lost my Father. Her desperation to do anything and the helplessness that comes because there is nothing one can do.
> 
> I was thinking of him during Ian. I thought he would be gone before I got back. He was the last person I asked about when I got back because I was so afraid of the answer.
> 
> Tonight I was late leaving and his light went off so I went into his room. He told me he was feeling very confused and then he asked me: "should I die now?". He was just really thinking about it and I just was so startled that I knelt by his bed and said, "No, I want you to stay!." He was so surprise I said that and asked why.
> 
> Now I know, I shouldn't have said that, I should have asked him what he wanted or that it was OK to let go but I didn't because I do want him to stay. With my own Father I told him we were OK, it was time to go, phrases Hospice told me to say to make it more peaceful; and I did want that for him. I guess I also wanted to say: Stay....just a little while longer. I want this man to stay a little while longer.


I guess I have a different view of death. When it's my time, I just want to go. I've got better things to do than hanging around this dump.🤣😂


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hairazor said:


> Got busy and pulled out and tested every battery in the house, ready now for popping into Halloween props





Spooky1 said:


> PG glad to hear you are safe and your house wasn’t too badly damaged.



Thank you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

PrettyGhoul said:


> Hey, how's your sister's house?


We don’t know the details yet (other than that there was no flooding). She was finally able to get a flight home today so hopefully she won’t be coming home to any major damage. Also hopefully she has power there.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here’s another photo for you, PG. He’s admiring his loooong fingers


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> We don’t know the details yet (other than that there was no flooding). She was finally able to get a flight home today so hopefully she won’t be coming home to any major damage. Also hopefully she has power there.



Fingers crossed for your sister.


----------



## Death's Door

kurtkyre said:


> I know we all have different schedules and work/life requirements and responsibilities, but I find myself having difficulty getting out to my workshop except on the weekends.
> 
> I leave for work at 0630, and get home at 1700. Take my dog to the park for an hour, get home, eat some dinner (maybe watch some TV while I eat). Next thing I know, it's pushing 2030 and I am fading fast.
> 
> I think I need to take my dinner to the workshop and forgo the TV, so I can get some stuff done.


I can totally relate. I have been making soups and meals that can be put together quick. The housekeeping definitely needs to be done. I only have a few Halloween items in the bathrooms but they are scary on their own right now!  I am gonna try to finish up the webs for the porch and cemetery this weekend. I did finish decorating the inside while it was raining for a couple of days. This weekend is going to be nice to finish up until Halloween day.


----------



## kurtkyre

Death's Door said:


> I can totally relate. I have been making soups and meals that can be put together quick. The housekeeping definitely needs to be done. I only have a few Halloween items in the bathrooms but they are scary on their own right now!  I am gonna try to finish up the webs for the porch and cemetery this weekend. I did finish decorating the inside while it was raining for a couple of days. This weekend is going to be nice to finish up until Halloween day.


I'm going to try and revise my evening plans to go to sleep an hour later and skip the TV time. Get at least one solid hour in the shop.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Ok, so this is weird. I went up on the roof this morning (scampered right up the ladder, no problem as usual) double, triple checking for damage. Taking pics of the puncture, chimney. Then I was looking at the shed and went to the edge of the roof to get a closer look at the shed's roof and that's when it started. I felt like I was going to fall, I backed up and started crawling and hugged the chimney. Just shaky, dizzy, off balance and as time went on more and more fearful I was going to fall. I was terrified to come down. I mean scared to death. So messed up, I was yelling for Alfred (he was off talking to our neighbors) but afraid to even go near the ladder. It was seriously the craziest thing. I just kept thinking "I need to get down from this fing roof!". It felt like it took forever for me to finally grab the ladder and put my leg over and then I was fine as fear of falling goes.. Just climbed down. Once inside the house I was shaky and weepy. I think maybe it was dehydration, stress? I splashed water over my face and wrists and starting drinking a lot of lemon water. It took hours for me to feel semi-normal. Just it felt like I had ingested something, or had been drinking alcohol (no to both) so odd. Even now I feel a little...off kilter. Also the palms of my hands are red and swollen from crawling around and holding on to the roof.

The more I write this and think about it, I realize it had to be dehydration. I'm not drinking enough at work and it's catching up to me. I think being up on a hot roof on a hot day caught up to me and pushed my body over the edge. That was scary though.


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG, that would be scary, glad it turned out OK.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I’m not good with being up on a roof, either, although it has nothing to do (in my case) with dehydration. I’m just not good with heights - makes my skin crawl.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

PrettyGhoul said:


> Ok, so this is weird. I went up on the roof this morning (scampered right up the ladder, no problem as usual) double, triple checking for damage. Taking pics of the puncture, chimney. Then I was looking at the shed and went to the edge of the roof to get a closer look at the shed's roof and that's when it started. I felt like I was going to fall, I backed up and started crawling and hugged the chimney. Just shaky, dizzy, off balance and as time went on more and more fearful I was going to fall. I was terrified to come down. I mean scared to death. So messed up, I was yelling for Alfred (he was off talking to our neighbors) but afraid to even go near the ladder. It was seriously the craziest thing. I just kept thinking "I need to get down from this fing roof!". It felt like it took forever for me to finally grab the ladder and put my leg over and then I was fine as fear of falling goes.. Just climbed down. Once inside the house I was shaky and weepy. I think maybe it was dehydration, stress? I splashed water over my face and wrists and starting drinking a lot of lemon water. It took hours for me to feel semi-normal. Just it felt like I had ingested something, or had been drinking alcohol (no to both) so odd. Even now I feel a little...off kilter. Also the palms of my hands are red and swollen from crawling around and holding on to the roof.
> 
> The more I write this and think about it, I realize it had to be dehydration. I'm not drinking enough at work and it's catching up to me. I think being up on a hot roof on a hot day caught up to me and pushed my body over the edge. That was scary though.


By your post I'm assuming you've had no issues going up on the roof previously? Sounds like that's the case. I think your fear was perfectly reasonable. I'll tell ya, going on a roof is not easy, and I don't mean just for the faint of heart. I don't care what your age or gender is, walking around on a roof is not a breeze. I've been on many roofs throughout the years. For me it's not the height so much as a particular roof's danger of falling, especially for a roof with a lot of pitch. 

I've been on my old house's roof many times, no problem. Mom's roof a hundred times, no problem. Friends' roofs, no issue, but none of them had a steep pitch. Going on the roof of my current house was a bigger problem than I anticipated. I had a leak around a plumbing vent tube that started to leak into my master and went on the roof to seal it. When I got up there, I literally had to crawl. The front facing part of the roof isn't so bad even though it's steep, but it's only 2 stories off the ground. I have a walk out basement in the back though, so the roof is 3 stories above ground level. Add a steep roof and you have me gingerly crawling the back side of my roof like a baby crawling for the first time, particularly staying on the peak as much as possible.

The other bad part about going on to a roof is getting from the ladder on to the roof, or more accurately, the opposite... from the roof back on to the ladder. Trying to maneuver around the ladder to get good footing at the top of the ladder can be extremely scary when you're high up. For my house doing that was around 20 ft up I found a bit scary. In another situation I went on my building roof early this past Spring to check the condition. It was cold enough for the water puddles on the roof to have a frozen surface. Trying to get back on an aluminum ladder 26 ft in the air with wet shoes was about the scariest thing I've ever done. I had to play it cool though around my project manager and roofer. After that experience I had my project manager order a safety ladder and they installed it on the side of the building. I'm not afraid of heights. I love flying and prefer the window seat. It's when my chance of slipping and falling could end my life where I have to control my fear a little. 😁 

Your fear might have been medical in some way like you're thinking. You'd know better far than me since I know practically nothing. 😁 I'd say just a realization of the danger around you is reason enough to panic a little. The desire not to be injured or killed is a reasonable reaction. 😄


----------



## DandyBrit

It's just a natural reaction to feel this way even if you aren't afraid of heights. The primitive in humans can kick in at the most unexpected of times and you are unable to stop it happening. Plus it is how we actually managed to survive all the critters that wanted to eat us over the millennia.


----------



## Spooky1

Proof Roxy isn’t the only one in the house working on a new prop.


----------



## kurtkyre

Spooky1 said:


> Proof Roxy isn’t the only one in the house working on a new prop.
> View attachment 22534


I'm going to be trying my hand at that after this Halloween. That looks amazing. Did you use a template for the script?


----------



## RoxyBlue

kurtkyre said:


> I'm going to be trying my hand at that after this Halloween. That looks amazing. Did you use a template for the script?


We just use Word to create the epitaphs in whatever font we think fits best, print them out and enlarge as needed, tape the sheet(s) to the tombstone, then use a scalpel or X-acto knife to cut through the outline of each letter. It’s a bit time-consuming

Spooky1 is using a dremel to carve out the letters.


----------



## kurtkyre

RoxyBlue said:


> We just use Word to create the epitaphs in whatever font we think fits best, print them out and enlarge as needed, tape the sheet(s) to the tombstone, then use a scalpel or X-acto knife to cut through the outline of each letter. It’s a bit time-consuming
> 
> Spooky1 is using a dremel to carve out the letters.


I was watching Derek at VanOaksProps video on this and saw the cricut stencils he made, so I was wondering. I don't even have a printer... Or a working computer for that matter, hehehe


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I set up my entire room for Halloween and bought two new horror movies from Amazon. I'm feeling good about this year for Halloween. The weather by area is nice too, which makes me happy too.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Am I the only one who can't get enough of this commercial? 🤣🤣🤣 I generally hate commercials, but I watch this one *EVERY *time I see it on TV...


----------



## RoxyBlue

That commercial is a classic!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Random skeletons-in-the-basement photo from last year.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Skellie hang out


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

RoxyBlue said:


> Random skeletons-in-the-basement photo from last year.
> 
> View attachment 22541


I probably have roughly the same number of skellies but they're spread out. This pic makes me want to make a hoard. 😁 I see you have mostly the Pose N Stay. 👍 That's my new favorite, but have several different kinds. Pose N Stay, HDs, Buckys, and Harveys. 

Obviously you like the Pose N Stay, but do you like them better than Buckys and Harveys? Love the Harveys, but Pose N Stays are much easier to work with. Harveys are way more realistic tho.


----------



## Spooky1

Not sure what Harvey’s are. We love the good pose and stays (Crazy Bonz or Seasons). They are light and easy to haul around and setup. The Bucky’s look great but weigh a ton. As we are getting older, light is right.😁💀


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Spooky1 said:


> Not sure what Harvey’s are. We love the good pose and stays (Crazy Bonz or Seasons). They are light and easy to haul around and setup. The Bucky’s look great but weigh a ton. As we are getting older, light is right.😁💀


Harveys replaced Buckys. They're essentially the same "body" with a very different skull. Also very heavy, but fantastic in a display, sitting on a chair, couch, or posing with the help of a well constructed conduit frame.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That’s a good-looking skelly, HS - very realistic, As Spooky1 said, we favor the Pose-‘n-Stay because they’re light in weight, which is a major plus when setting up and taking down a display in a day (which has been our Halloween routine for years).


----------



## Hairazor

Just read a very short story I got as a free ebook on Amazon --- I Choose Darkness by Jenny Lawson, talking about past Halloweens; laughed so hard


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

ABRA CADABRA! Hooocuuuuus Poooocuuuus! 🤣 Always loved this cartoon episode!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I love this picture! Just like me, kind of. I used to buy so many bluckies from Big Lots (when they sold them) I still have about a dozen, spread out between the garage and shed (hidden from family, so they don't know what a weirdo I am, to late). I was doing inventory and I think I have 9 bluckies and 6 talking boris heads. I'm always asked why I don't sell them but the answer is I don't want to. I still want to use them and if I don't I'll just give them away, probably to someone on HF. Someone who wants and appreciates them. Is that weird too? I'm getting pressure to sell them and I'm fully aware I can make money but I don't care, they're mine and I love them and if I ever get rid of them I will give them to someone who really wants them. Probably many years from now, lol.


View attachment 22541

[/QUOTE]


----------



## PrettyGhoul

My birthday was interesting. I worked. Horrible in more ways than you can imagine. At one point I said out loud I was dying for a hamburger and was given 40 dollars in McDonalds gift cards. I don't know how anyone knew it was my birthday, but my co workers were very kind. I was blown away.

So a few of the nurses and some CNAs wanted to take me out. I was flattered but really didn't want to but said OK and thought to myself "OK, I'll have a drink and then call an Uber". Everyone's excited, really they just wanted to party, lol. So I follow a agency nurse to the bar, didn't have to because I know this town like the back of my hand but she wants me to, and I lose her. She doesn't know where she is going and gets confused and whatever. I said F it, went home, dropped off my car and took a uber to where they said they were going. Almost missed it because it's damaged from Ian. And then...I had a fun time, totally warped. People are drunk, fighting and being dragged from this bar. Bartender is drunk or high (both) off his ass, police are called, some guy hits on me and a nurse friend of mine threatens to taser him but he tasers himself. Seriously warped night and I was so amused. Totally sober, and just so amused. Even now I'm laughing when I think of it.

I have no idea why I reacted to this situation like this, I'm amazed. I normally don't go out and this is the kind of thing that makes me cringe. I had the best time!!


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

SOMEbody had a big night! 😁 Sounds like it was a hoot! I haven't had a night like that in many years. Very smart to take an Uber tho.


----------



## Hairazor

Hey PrettyG, sounds like the premise for a girls night out movie. Happy Birthday (wasn't aware) and keep those skellies as long as you want


----------



## RoxyBlue

Back in my college days, I had very interesting conversations with people who were three sheets to the wind while I was totally sober.


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Birthday PG! I’ve found I can tolerate drunk people much better if I have a drink or two.😁


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Thanks Spooky I don't think anyone in our group was drunk, one nurse was close. It was the first and only time I've seen a bartender drunk. He shouldn't have been working. It was cash only because of the hurricane and this guy was mixing drinks without alcohol. He was drinking it. He was also double and charging people, because he was drunk and forgot he took their money. I probably was the only one who didn't care because I didn't want to drink anyway. He offered me a free drink when I came in (birthday) but then forgot. Also worse tasting Margarita ever; just mix and not really mixed. Ick, lol. Still, so much weirdness, it was just, somehow fun.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm excited! I'm bringing in decorations for Halloween tomorrow. Things I had purchased months ago. Halloween tree, lights, sparkly pumpkins and spiders, hay, led pumpkins, led color changing pumpkins and ghosts. I'm going for non spooky but Halloween. I hope patients/ residents like it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

This is the time of year when the leaves are falling at a higher rate than our level of motivation to clear them. Of course, some of them need to stay on the lawn to give our cemetery display character


----------



## xredge

UGGHH Leaves and pine needles. No longer have a driveway, and about an acre of a solid blanket, with more to come.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

RoxyBlue said:


> This is the time of year when the leaves are falling at a higher rate than our level of motivation to clear them. Of course, some of them need to stay on the lawn to give our cemetery display character


Yep. Actually, this is the time of year I want the leaves to fall so I can rake them up, put 'em in the can, and then spread them all over the cemetery. Strangely, no leaves fall into my cemetery. I'm forced to transport them from other areas of the yard and dump them in the cemetery. 🤣 I never used to do that, but the first time I did a couple years ago really added another dimension to the yard.


----------



## Hairazor

Last week my TV went to TV heaven, then 3 days later the Dish receiver followed. Today I am getting a new furnace. That should be my 3 bads


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I hate it when things like that happen. Totally can relate. Always in 3's. The good news is that this should be it for awhile. At least in my experience, lol.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

This is my weekend on and I'm dreading it. All bad things coming together: bad supervisor, two of the most unpleasant patients I've ever had and everyone else agency. I'm expecting a living hell.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

For my new HF friends who are struggling with lots of issues lately, including anticipated bad weekends, I wanted to share a couple of pics I took the last couple of days that hopefully can brighten your day even just a little. First pic was of a view that just struck me as I was on a walk. The second one is a very close up shot of a tree in my front yard that has exploded with color. Hope this helps brighten your mood for even a few minutes...


----------



## Hairazor

Great pics HSlasher


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice shots, HS!


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice shots, HS!


Thanks! Some people like to take pics of their dessert to post on FB. I don't do FB, and prefer to take pics of things I want to remember at some point later on. I mean, honestly... who wants to remember a dessert with a picture, and quite frankly, no one's friends see a dessert or sandwich pic posted on FB and really cares. 😁


----------



## Spooky1

This might be the latest I’m finishing up a prop. Tombstone is mostly done, just need to do some aging tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Goblin

Hello everybody.......been a while!
Been quite a year so far! I was in the hospital the first few days of September. I had a viral
infection and it spread to my blood and knocked my blood pressure wayyyy down! Took 2
antibiotics to get rid of it! The hospital took me off my fluid pill....My feet and legs swoll up
from the fluid build up! My cardiologist put me back on it on October 4th....plus a new pill to
get rid of the excess fluid. When I left the hospital I had to use a cane. Went on vacation to
Myrtle Beach.....first time I had to use a cane to get around! Finally got the strength back in
my legs and no longer need the cane. Thing is, I owe the hospital $1300! A lot of money
for someone that couldn't get the bloodwork right....kept missing the vein and nicking a
nerve!
The hurricane shook up the window in my room till it leaked like a sieve! Had to replace
several storage boxes at 5 dollars apiece! Fortunately the contents won't harmed, some of
them are irreplacable.
Had my 72nd birthday yesterday....between the stroke and a bad heart I never expected
to make it tom 70th birthday.....but I've made it 2 years past it. Knock on wood! 
Gonna decorate for Halloween this weekend. My sister told me not to bother nobody will
see it! I thought like that once, my mother asked me if i was gonna decorate, I said, "Why?
Nobody will see it! She replied, "I will." She passed away two months later......been
decorating ever since! Probably have to come back to do it after I'm gone too!
Ran out of room.......... continued below


----------



## Goblin

Have a question: Who told Linus the Great Pumpkin brought toys? Must have been an adult!
Gotta go......but before I go........
*Glitter for everybdody
Thought I forgot, didn't you? *[/QUOTE]


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Goblin said:


> Hello everybody.......been a while!
> Been quite a year so far! I was in the hospital the first few days of September. I had a viral
> infection and it spread to my blood and knocked my blood pressure wayyyy down! Took 2
> antibiotics to get rid of it! The hospital took me off my fluid pill....My feet and legs swoll up
> from the fluid build up! My cardiologist put me back on it on October 4th....plus a new pill to
> get rid of the excess fluid. When I left the hospital I had to use a cane. Went on vacation to
> Myrtle Beach.....first time I had to use a cane to get around! Finally got the strength back in
> my legs and no longer need the cane. Thing is, I owe the hospital $1300! A lot of money
> for someone that couldn't get the bloodwork right....kept missing the vein and nicking a
> nerve!
> The hurricane shook up the window in my room till it leaked like a sieve! Had to replace
> several storage boxes at 5 dollars apiece! Fortunately the contents won't harmed, some of
> them are irreplacable.
> Had my 72nd birthday yesterday....between the stroke and a bad heart I never expected
> to make it tom 70th birthday.....but I've made it 2 years past it. Knock on wood!
> Gonna decorate for Halloween this weekend. My sister told me not to bother nobody will
> see it! I thought like that once, my mother asked me if i was gonna decorate, I said, "Why?
> Nobody will see it! She replied, "I will." She passed away two months later......been
> decorating ever since! Probably have to come back to do it after I'm gone too!
> Ran out of room.......... continued below


I'm new round these parts, but just wanted to say I'm sorry for all your recent issues. You've got a fantastic mindset on the whole situation tho. I say, keep on decorating while it makes you happy. It will definitely make others happy too. You never know who you touch with your decorations. This year I've talked to so many people who've told me how much what I do means to them the last many years. It makes me happy knowing I do that for others and didn't even know it. I know you're doing the same for others. 😎 Hope your health continues to improve!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to see you back, Goblin! And glad to hear you’re defying the odds. Oh, and about that glitter…..


----------



## stick

Great to see you back on here Goblin, we have been missing you and just gotten the glitter out my hair from the last time you drop the glitter bomb.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh Goblin we all know you are one tough cookie, thank goodness.


----------



## DandyBrit

Ey up Goblin - nice to hear from you mate!


----------



## Goblin

I forgot to tell you the good news......I tested NEGATIVE for Covid!


----------



## stick

Negative for COVID is good
Tested Positive for GLITTER BOMBS is Bad. 😀


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know Halloween is just around the corner when jack-o-lanterns start showing up in your formal living room.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> For my new HF friends who are struggling with lots of issues lately, including anticipated bad weekends, I wanted to share a couple of pics I took the last couple of days that hopefully can brighten your day even just a little. First pic was of a view that just struck me as I was on a walk. The second one is a very close up shot of a tree in my front yard that has exploded with color. Hope this helps brighten your mood for even a few minutes...
> View attachment 22581
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22584



Beautiful! Thank you. I so miss fall!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Goblin said:


> Hello everybody.......been a while!
> Been quite a year so far! I was in the hospital the first few days of September. I had a viral
> infection and it spread to my blood and knocked my blood pressure wayyyy down! Took 2
> antibiotics to get rid of it! The hospital took me off my fluid pill....My feet and legs swoll up
> from the fluid build up! My cardiologist put me back on it on October 4th....plus a new pill to
> get rid of the excess fluid. When I left the hospital I had to use a cane. Went on vacation to
> Myrtle Beach.....first time I had to use a cane to get around! Finally got the strength back in
> my legs and no longer need the cane. Thing is, I owe the hospital $1300! A lot of money
> for someone that couldn't get the bloodwork right....kept missing the vein and nicking a
> nerve!
> The hurricane shook up the window in my room till it leaked like a sieve! Had to replace
> several storage boxes at 5 dollars apiece! Fortunately the contents won't harmed, some of
> them are irreplacable.
> Had my 72nd birthday yesterday....between the stroke and a bad heart I never expected
> to make it tom 70th birthday.....but I've made it 2 years past it. Knock on wood!
> Gonna decorate for Halloween this weekend. My sister told me not to bother nobody will
> see it! I thought like that once, my mother asked me if i was gonna decorate, I said, "Why?
> Nobody will see it! She replied, "I will." She passed away two months later......been
> decorating ever since! Probably have to come back to do it after I'm gone too!
> Ran out of room.......... continued below



Hi Goblin!! 🎃

It's wonderful to see you! You have been missed!! 🎃🎃🎃


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So I thought I had Halloween off, I don't, so today I was trying to get someone to switch with me and begging the scheduler to help me out. She said she was going to try and get some nurse to cover but I haven't heard back. Nor have I heard back from other co-workers that I have covered for in the very recent past. Not a big surprise or a surprise at all really. I have spent a mini fortune on candy and pumpkins alone. Plan B is to set everything up this weekend (well I was already going to do that) and beg my brother to turn on the lights, fog machines, etc and hand out candy on Monday. He covered for me a few years back and said he had a great time so fingers crossed.

Still grrrrrr....I had everything planned, overdid the candy and was looking forward to this.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> You know Halloween is just around the corner when jack-o-lanterns start showing up in your formal living room.
> 
> View attachment 22635



I LOVE jack o' lanterns! This collection just makes me smile. 🎃🎃🎃🎃


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

PrettyGhoul said:


> Beautiful! Thank you. I so miss fall!!


Most people wouldn't know, but a golf course is quite beautiful in the Fall. 😁 I wouldn't admit this to my golfing buddies. It's hard enough to sneak taking a couple of pics when they're walking out in front of me. 🤣


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

A couple more Fall pics I snuck on the course a couple of years ago... 😁


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

PrettyGhoul said:


> So I thought I had Halloween off, I don't, so today I was trying to get someone to switch with me and begging the scheduler to help me out. She said she was going to try and get some nurse to cover but I haven't heard back. Nor have I heard back from other co-workers that I have covered for in the very recent past. Not a big surprise or a surprise at all really. I have spent a mini fortune on candy and pumpkins alone. Plan B is to set everything up this weekend (well I was already going to do that) and beg my brother to turn on the lights, fog machines, etc and hand out candy on Monday. He covered for me a few years back and said he had a great time so fingers crossed.
> 
> Still grrrrrr....I had everything planned, overdid the candy and was looking forward to this.


This suuuuu...hhhhucks! I mean... one frickin' day a year for you, and now work is already making you think "wait till next year". I love seeing the kids in costume, and listening to the shrieks and screams while they run up and down the sidewalk/driveway. 😁 It winds the clock back for me and makes me feel like a kid hearing them have fun. Sorry, don't mean to remind you of that stuff. If your job wasn't so selfless, I'd say it was time for a new profession. 

You know, for me the only thing better than handing out candy to kids on Halloween is to have someone who _wanted_ to do that for me, then I can dress up in a scary costume and roam the cemetery as kids walk by. Not all day because it's too slow early, but as dusk approaches, I'd love to walk around the cemetery either in a Myers costume, or a maniac dragging a giant ax on the ground. 😎 A different costume every year. The older kids that come later would love that. That will be a dimension I'll add in the next year or two. 😁


----------



## Hairazor

Dang PrettyG! Seems there are alweays people who want you to switch but aren't very good at returning the favor!! A pox on them!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

HS, next time you see a gorgeous tree on the golf course, just boldly say “That tree is FABULOUS, gimme a sec to take a picture”.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

RoxyBlue said:


> HS, next time you see a gorgeous tree on the golf course, just boldly say “That tree is FABULOUS, gimme a sec to take a picture”.


LOL. 🤣 Well, I don't want to give those guys the wrong idea. I mean, I'm already a sensitive dude and letting them know I enjoy taking scenic photos might make them think that I don't play for the same team. Not that they'd care, but they don't need more material to rip me with. I'm pretty brutal ripping on them about everything possible, so the won't pull any punches. 😁


----------



## Goblin

My cousin Donnie passed away last year. His brother Billy passed away during the first of the year.....now his wife of 50 years passed away this weekend!


----------



## Goblin

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!🎃🎃🎃🎃

But, what would Halloween be without a glitter bomb?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!! Have fun tonight, and share lots of pictures with us!


----------



## stick

Yes, Happy Halloween and I hope it stays dry for everyone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy Halloween! It’s raining here at the moment, but we’re set up and ready to go regardless.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Happy Halloween, all!! 🤣


----------



## Hairazor

This will be me after I bring everything in at the end of THE night


----------



## Hairazor

Went to the local Art Center Monster Bash Sat. night


----------



## Goblin

I didn't get my decorations up till this afternoon. Started to rain on me......just kept on going! My pride and joy
is my 8 foot "fire breathing" dragon! Only been able to use it twice since I bought it! Vost me $78.00! My great 
niece wanted one so I bought her one. The dodo's at Walmart took the the floor display out of yjr box and put 
the box back on the shelf......and guess who bought it!  My niece took the empty box back and
exchanged it. After Halloween they put it back in the box and sold it half price! $40.00! Wish I had bought it
then I would've had 2 dragons!
After all my work no trick-or-treaters at all!  Use to see 100's of them! Now the sidewalks are empty!


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

*364 bottles of beer on the wall, 364 bottles of beer. Take one down, pass it around..... 🤣 *


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing says “day after Halloween” like a basement full of skeletons and living room full of tombstones…..


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

RoxyBlue said:


> Nothing says “day after Halloween” like a basement full of skeletons and living room full of tombstones…..


Absolutely, however, I tend to light up the display for another 2 or 3 days. I get stragglers who stop by to see the house the couple of days after Halloween, mostly other home haunters from those who've stopped to talk to me when I've been outside. A lot of them are too busy like the rest of us to see other houses pre-Halloween, so they go out and see if anyone else is still set up afterwards. 😁 I'll be taking stuff down probably on Friday at the latest, but probably Thurs.

So I'll enjoy my stuff up for another couple days, then enjoy the mess in the garage later in the week. 🤣


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I tried to be smart this year, and made the scene so — when done — I only had to move a few things about five feet into the garage, then just shut the door! I'll put things away later! Had a great time, tho. Hope you all did too!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> Happy Halloween! It’s raining here at the moment, but we’re set up and ready to go regardless.
> 
> View attachment 22700





RoxyBlue said:


> Happy Halloween! It’s raining here at the moment, but we’re set up and ready to go regardless.
> 
> View attachment 22700
> 
> [/QUOTER
> 
> Fantastic picture. thank you for sharing! I'm trying to clean up my videos but they are pretty awful. I'm debating if I should even share my mostly blobs of light, lol. I'm bummed because I thought it looked great but my talent at video is awful. First time I did it though.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> Absolutely, however, I tend to light up the display for another 2 or 3 days. I get stragglers who stop by to see the house the couple of days after Halloween, mostly other home haunters from those who've stopped to talk to me when I've been outside. A lot of them are too busy like the rest of us to see other houses pre-Halloween, so they go out and see if anyone else is still set up afterwards. 😁 I'll be taking stuff down probably on Friday at the latest, but probably Thurs.
> 
> So I'll enjoy my stuff up for another couple days, then enjoy the mess in the garage later in the week. 🤣



I love that you do that! 🎃🎃🎃🎃


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So, as some of you may have surmised, I did get Halloween off but it wasn't official until about 2:55 PM. I was majorly stressed and not really doing anything but hanging around the phone. I thought it was a done deal but other people called off, the spares called off and I was called back in. I didn't want to officially call off. When you call off, you lose your bonus and it goes on your record. I don't know why it bothers me so. I never do it Others do it all the time. I have all my sick and vacation days and for three years I took none of them (except for when I caught covid). I had just already told them: kind of hard to call off sick or whatever when everyone knows you're setting up for Halloween.

My fault, I thought Halloween fell on one of my days off. The scheduler was spinning from trying to help me out to being bitchy about it. I had told her five days in advance I had messed up and needed Halloween off. She said OK, they had two extra people and a spare floater and then the day of they all called off, lol. My brother has suggested that from now on I request Halloween off the day after Halloween. That way, even if it falls on my day off or I have quit, I am covered. Good plan and I have done it. Also I will pay for this, doesn't matter how many others I have covered. I was asked within an hour to pull doubles over the weekend.

Fun Halloween though. More tots than I have ever had, even when I first joined this site. I did a more intense version of last year, mildly scary and a lot of lights, lots of color. Next year I'm going full on spooky, maybe the friendly lights again but bringing out all the props that make teens afraid to walk up to the door. I love that!


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

PrettyGhoul said:


> I did a more intense version of last year, mildly scary and a lot of lights, lots of color. Next year I'm going full on spooky, maybe the friendly lights again but bringing out all the props that make teens afraid to walk up to the door. I love that!


That sounds awesome! Spooky and scary are excellent attributes for a home haunt. 😁

I'd say personally that my decorations are more spooky. I mean, I don't have any jump scares in the yard at all. I have Night Stalkers in the upstairs window which is serial killers, and have ground-breaking zombies in the yard which could be creepy, but not scary because it's there's nothing to startle anyone. I've never done a walk-through, but I'm considering a very minor one for next year. I'm thinking setting up something more scary in the garage for Halloween day where kids can walk in through a short tunnel, I'd have some kind of scary scene, and then walk out through another short tunnel. My late-teen nephew has already volunteered to be an actor for me next year. His volunteering is what is making me consider it. I dunno what the "scary scene" would be. Maybe clowns, vampires, zombies, I dunno. I gotta think it through, but the walk through would be a one-day, Halloween night only kind of thing. I think the first year might not get a big draw, but I'll bet subsequent years do. 😁 

I'm still just toying with the idea, tho. I'd have to buy/paint a whole lot of 8x4 wood boards over the winter to consider it, but then I'd always have them for future years no matter what I decided to do. We'll see.


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG, glad you ended up with Halloween off, too bad it seemed touch and go


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hairazor said:


> Went to the local Art Center Monster Bash Sat. night
> 
> View attachment 22708



Hairazor you look FANTASTIC!!!! I hope you had a wonderful time!!! 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks ^. It was fun


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

So, I started taking down my cemetery today, but last night I stopped lighting everything except for the house. As I whistled past the graveyard, it seemed to me that my cemetery actually looked like a real graveyard... again, to me anyway. 😁 Just wanted to share...


----------



## Hairazor

^ Spooky


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our outdoor props have now made it as far as the basement, indoor decorations are being put away today. Anything that needs repair, updating, or culling will stay out of storage, to be worked on at our leisure, which often means nothing is done with them until next October


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> So, I started taking down my cemetery today, but last night I stopped lighting everything except for the house. As I whistled past the graveyard, it seemed to me that my cemetery actually looked like a real graveyard... again, to me anyway. 😁 Just wanted to share...
> View attachment 22813
> 
> View attachment 22815
> 
> View attachment 22816



It does look like a real graveyard and I have to tell you I LOVE your lighting! Beautiful job!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So, this past Sunday I pulled a double. Luckily it was fall back, so I got a good three hours of sleep, lol. Anyway the car was foggy so I went to crack the driver's side window but it automatically went all the way down and the window regulator broke, sounds like broken glass. Can you believe fixing something like this costs almost 500 dollars? Because it does! Seriously why don't we have manual windows anymore? Anyone? Normally I could get my brother to fix it, part is about 200, but he couldn't get the part for a few days and we have another hurricane coming and I don't want an ocean of water flooding into the car. So that was that. Today was my day off and I scheduled the repair with my regular mechanic. I had a bunch of Halloween stuffed gnomes sitting on the back window so I grabbed them Monday night and brought them in. Well I dropped one. When I left for the mechanics on Tuesday morning I found one of my adorable gnomes, headless on the pathway. Some animal bit it's head off and took off with it. I'm kind of curious of why just the head? Seems appropriate though. Halloween gnome and all. 

After the window was repaired and I voted and ran errands I came home and scanned the front yard for my gnome's bright orange head but it's gone. Perhaps in a comfy nest somewhere?


----------



## RoxyBlue

My mom turns 95 today. I hope, if I last as long as she has, that i’m still as mentally sharp as she is at that age. Apparently she’s also highly optimistic - she got an ID renewed recently with an 8 year expiration date You go, Mom!


----------



## stick

A Big Happy Birthday to your mom Roxy.


----------



## Hairazor

Happy, Happy to your Mom Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

Halloween is officially packed away into the crawl space for another year. Just a couple props left out for repairs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Took advantage of good weather today to wash the cars, clean the windows, and top up air in the tires. Our gum tree is in the process of dropping millions of tiny seeds, so that “just cleaned” look won’t last, but we can at least look forward to the rain predicted for tomorrow to wash away a day’s worth of seeds for us.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And the remnants of Hurricane Nicole are blessing us with a boatload of rain today.


----------



## Death's Door

Just checkin' in with everyone. This Halloween has been very busy for me. Had Halloween day off which was awesome-rain held off until 7 p.m. Had to go to work the following day Tuesday. Tuesday night I went to my brother's house to celebrate my nephew's 21st birthday. Wednesday had grand jury duty. By Thursday, the 3rd, I just had to chill after work. I did finally get everything taken down and put away on Sunday the 13th. 

This weekend will be cleaning and prepping things for Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Death's Door said:


> Just checkin' in with everyone. This Halloween has been very busy for me. Had Halloween day off which was awesome-rain held off until 7 p.m. Had to go to work the following day Tuesday. Tuesday night I went to my brother's house to celebrate my nephew's 21st birthday. Wednesday had grand jury duty. By Thursday, the 3rd, I just had to chill after work. I did finally get everything taken down and put away on Sunday the 13th.
> 
> This weekend will be cleaning and prepping things for Thanksgiving Day.


Whoa! Wth happened between the 3rd, and the 13th?!?! You can't just start a story, and skip a 10-day period like that. Entire wars have been fought in less than 10 days. Heck, the good book says the whole universe was built in 6. Wth did you do during that span of time??? 😁 

I took down everything on Friday following Halloween myself. I could've done it sooner, but wanted to enjoy the atmosphere a bit longer and share it with a few other local haunters who hadn't had a chance to stop by. That said, taking down and putting away are two different things. I just got the remnants of everything put away yesterday. The cemetery fence went into the garage attic on the 4th, but the stones, pillars, skeletons, zombies, etc... those got packed and put up between the 4th and the 14th. And then there's all the extension cords, LED lights, etc. Holy cow. Untangling all of those takes forever. I mean, going through and ripping them out of the ground to get them out of the yard took minutes. Wrapping up LED spotlight cords and neatly raveling 2 dozen extension cords.... well, like I said... the whole universe was supposedly created in less time. 🤣


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, you know, HS, if extension cords had been around when the world was created, it might have taken an extra day as well

Gorgeous day today, sunny but windy and cold. I think it wasn’t much more than a week ago that we were dressed for summer while walking the dog. Now we’re back to scarves, knit caps, and gloves, plus an extra layer under the jackets.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

RoxyBlue said:


> Well, you know, HS, if extension cords had been around when the world was created, it might have taken an extra day as well


Great point. If that were the case, we might have an 8-day calendar week instead, right? And the Beatles song might've been named "Nine Days a Week"... which just doesn't sound right. 😁 And holy cow... what would the NFL do with the extra day a week. They might only have 13 or 14 week schedule which would stink. And what would the extra day have been called? Corday? I mean, since the extra day is for electrical cord wrapping. 🤣 

Question: if we haunters decorate for Christmas too and want to share pics, do those pics go up in Off Topic, or Photos? Quite the conundrum. 🤣 I assume Off Topic since it is. My Christmas decorating is nowhere near as elaborate as Halloween, but definitely unique and a different twist than most people I've seen.


----------



## Hairazor

Well HSlasher, I for one am now eagerly awaiting your Christmas display


----------



## RoxyBlue

HS, you’re welcome to post Christmas display photos in an Off Topic thread. Technically, the Photos and Videos forum is for Halloween-related items, but some members do have crossover themes for both holidays (Nightmare before Christmas or skeletons dressed as Santa in a sleigh pulled by bony reindeer) and have probably shared pictures there in the past.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Hairazor said:


> Well HSlasher, I for one am now eagerly awaiting your Christmas display


Oh, don't get your hopes up too much. Like I said, not nearly as elaborate, but I'd say unique... mostly the details. No skeletons or witches dressed like Santa or anything like that. Outside it looks pretty normal, but if you peak into the windows, that's where the good stuff is. 😁


----------



## Hairazor

^ The only thing I do is a projection out my upstairs window so anything else is a plus


----------



## RoxyBlue

Saw on the news this morning that there is an expectation of “feet” of snow in Buffalo - not “inches” - “feet” Stay safe, all you eastern Pennsylvania haunters!


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

RoxyBlue said:


> Saw on the news this morning that there is an expectation of “feet” of snow in Buffalo - not “inches” - “feet” Stay safe, all you eastern Pennsylvania haunters!


I love "feet of snow". I'm just a big kid when it comes down to it. I don't mind driving in it, or clearing my driveway... although a 3-car wide driveway is enough to give me a good workout when it snows heavy. Luckily, I'm nowhere close to Buffalo. 😁 Of course, I live in the Midwest, specifically Haddonfield, IL.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

My Grandma used to say, "Snow is just God's way to cover up all your mistakes so you can start fresh next year."

Buffalo must have made a lot of mistakes ...


----------



## Hairazor

I read years ago Buffalo NY was one of the top snowiest cities in the US, uh yup


----------



## RoxyBlue

We’re getting January weather in November - who thought that was a good idea?!?


----------



## stick

I agree Roxy not crazy about this cold weather. Maybe we will get March weather in Janurary.


----------



## Death's Door

The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> Whoa! Wth happened between the 3rd, and the 13th?!?! You can't just start a story, and skip a 10-day period like that. Entire wars have been fought in less than 10 days. Heck, the good book says the whole universe was built in 6. Wth did you do during that span of time??? 😁
> 
> And then there's all the extension cords, LED lights, etc. Holy cow. Untangling all of those takes forever. I mean, going through and ripping them out of the ground to get them out of the yard took minutes. Wrapping up LED spotlight cords and neatly raveling 2 dozen extension cords.... well, like I said... the whole universe was supposedly created in less time. 🤣


I feel your pain with the extension cords! That was the last thing I did. I don't use as many for the outside Christmas decorating. I do organize them by length and box them up so I know what length to grab when I go down the basement for the millionth time!  

From the 4th until this weekend, I organized all the Halloween, packed it safely away (except for the things that need some fixin'). I even cleaned the house and put up the Thanksgiving decorations. Doing grand jury once a week does mentally mess with me. They are times when I come home and just don't want to do anything because of the types of cases we are hearing. The other jurors feel the same. I'm glad we have off this Wednesday. Only two more times to go after this week.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Death's Door said:


> I feel your pain with the extension cords! That was the last thing I did. I don't use as many for the outside Christmas decorating. I do organize them by length and box them up so I know what length to grab when I go down the basement for the millionth time!
> 
> From the 4th until this weekend, I organized all the Halloween, packed it safely away (except for the things that need some fixin'). I even cleaned the house and put up the Thanksgiving decorations. Doing grand jury once a week does mentally mess with me. They are times when I come home and just don't want to do anything because of the types of cases we are hearing. The other jurors feel the same. I'm glad we have off this Wednesday. Only two more times to go after this week.


So, I'm fairly knowledgeable on the justice system and politics (at least compared to most people), but I am completely ignorant when it comes to "grand juries". I gotta ask some questions if you don't mind. No, I won't ask details about the cases because I realize you can't talk about them outside of the courthouse. 😁 Just generally though, I thought a grand jury was a group of specialized folks, or in other words... "grand". 🤣 Seriously, I thought maybe they were made up of folks who are more familiar with the legal system or something like that... attorneys, etc. What is the different then? Do you show up for regular jury duty and then get randomly selected for a grand jury the same way you might get selected for a regular jury? Or do you get a "Grand" summons? So many questions... 😁 

Btw, I know what you mean about those times where you just don't feel like doing anything. We all get them I'm assuming, some more than others. I get them randomly and it can be debilitating but again, only occasionally.


----------



## Death's Door

The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> So, I'm fairly knowledgeable on the justice system and politics (at least compared to most people), but I am completely ignorant when it comes to "grand juries". I gotta ask some questions if you don't mind. No, I won't ask details about the cases because I realize you can't talk about them outside of the courthouse. 😁 Just generally though, I thought a grand jury was a group of specialized folks, or in other words... "grand". 🤣 Seriously, I thought maybe they were made up of folks who are more familiar with the legal system or something like that... attorneys, etc. What is the different then? Do you show up for regular jury duty and then get randomly selected for a grand jury the same way you might get selected for a regular jury? Or do you get a "Grand" summons? So many questions... 😁
> 
> Btw, I know what you mean about those times where you just don't feel like doing anything. We all get them I'm assuming, some more than others. I get them randomly and it can be debilitating but again, only occasionally.


Yes - I did receive a "Grand Jury" Summons in the mail. I always received "Petit" Jury summons (1 trial). Yes - you get randomly selected. The Grand Jury panel (20 weeks - once a week) are just regular peeps that hear testimony from witnesses and prosecutors to approve it for trial or deny it until further evidence is present it for a "true bill". Once we "true bill" (approve for the next step), it will be prepared for trial. There are 23 of us in the grand jury - we need 12 votes to "true bill" a case. A Trial jury consist of 12 jurors and all 12 must agree unanimously for it to pass. We hear approximately 25-32 cases each week. Many weeks it can be mind numbing.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Death's Door said:


> Yes - I did receive a "Grand Jury" Summons in the mail. I always received "Petit" Jury summons (1 trial). Yes - you get randomly selected. The Grand Jury panel (20 weeks - once a week) are just regular peeps that hear testimony from witnesses and prosecutors to approve it for trial or deny it until further evidence is present it for a "true bill". Once we "true bill" (approve for the next step), it will be prepared for trial. There are 23 of us in the grand jury - we need 12 votes to "true bill" a case. A Trial jury consist of 12 jurors and all 12 must agree unanimously for it to pass. We hear approximately 25-32 cases each week. Many weeks it can be mind numbing.











Sincerely... thanks for the Civics lesson. And I really do mean that sincerely. I had no idea what went into being part of a Grand Jury. Sounds like a nightmare! Absolutely exhausting. I can totally understand feeling drained and unmotivated to do anything afterwards. It's gotta be mind numbing.

Can you get "unselected" or excused from a Grand Jury, or if you're physically able, you're required? I'd imagine that since so many cases are heard and they use the majority rules method, they don't interview for "conflicts". I think that question is clear, but I'll explain what I mean. I was put on a jury panel temporarily for an individual who was already found guilty of murder, and this jury was to determine whether the individual would be sentenced to death. After questioning me, both sides seemed happy with me, but I spoke up and explained to the judge that I didn't feel I could determine whether an individual lives or dies. I don't think I could live with that decision, so the judge excused me immediately. I'm sure the defense was disappointed I spoke up though. I was surprised the prosecution didn't ask me that as part of the questioning.

Sorry to all for all the questions. This is my last one, I promise. 😁


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

OMG! Have you guys checked out the new “Wednesday” on Netflix? It is SO good.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My dog re-enacting what millions of Americans will be doing about an hour after stuffing themselves with turkey and fixings tomorrow - Zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

RoxyBlue said:


> View attachment 22942
> 
> My dog re-enacting what millions of Americans will be doing about an hour after stuffing themselves with turkey and fixings tomorrow - Zzzzzzzzzzz


So cute! Dogs are the best! I too will be laying on the carpet after dinner tomorrow. 😁 I'll likely have my chew toy nearby as well.


----------



## Hairazor

__
https://flic.kr/p/2kaCFYo


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate the holiday!


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

*Happy Thanksgiving to all!!*


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dr. Maniaco said:


> OMG! Have you guys checked out the new “Wednesday” on Netflix? It is SO good.


Yes I have and it is very good! Lots of talent connected to it. I just just spent part of my weekend off watching it. I'd like another season but if not it ended well I think.  I'm in love with Thing, lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

About 80,000+ people lost power for about five hours last night after a small private plane crashed into a power line tower a few miles from us. No fatalities, and the rescue teams were able to extricate the pilot and passenger safely.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

RoxyBlue said:


> About 80,000+ people lost power for about five hours last night after a small private plane crashed into a power line tower a few miles from us. No fatalities, and the rescue teams were able to extricate the pilot and passenger safely.
> 
> View attachment 22956


I saw this on national news. That's some crazy sh-stuff!


----------



## Spooky1

The power company did a great job getting power rerouted and restoring power to all. We were without power for 5 hours, which is less time than it took them to get the people out of the plane.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Wow! I read about that in the news. It never occurred to me it was close to anyone I knew. I was really impressed with the rescue teams!! Just really awed and so happy both the pilot and passenger were saved! Amazing!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope the pilot and passenger weren’t on a first date. Going through a terrifying near-death experience might be a real buzzkill with respect to the future of a relationship.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

RoxyBlue said:


> I hope the pilot and passenger weren’t on a first date. Going through a terrifying near-death experience might be a real buzzkill with respect to the future of a relationship.


I'm just curious why you went there? 😁 Nothing wrong with it... it just seemed like a random thought. 🤣 

I totally agree with that thought though. That said, I guess it'd be a lot more exciting than getting into a car accident on a first date. That's really uncool. Maybe I'm old school, but meeting a someone for dinner, then perhaps a drive together to a show or whatever. You're thinking you're lookin' slick in your brand new Audi sportscar or whatever and then you cause an accident with subpar driving. That's not a good impression at all. 

Btw, no, I don't own an Audi. I'm an American car kind of dude, as well as classic sports and muscle car guy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, HS, it was a random thought The other one I had was prompted by the fact both individuals are in their 60s - AARP offers a Driver Safety course to its members which (assuming you pass) can earn you a discount on auto insurance. I told Spooky1 that maybe AARP needs to offer a Safe Flyer course to its pilot members. It’s just the way my mind works


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

A random thought not tied to any current events. 😇 Perhaps someone will understand the reason I'm posting this. 🤣


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> I hope the pilot and passenger weren’t on a first date. Going through a terrifying near-death experience might be a real buzzkill with respect to the future of a relationship.



Or they marry...a lot of people marry after having near death experiences together and then regret it (studies show) Christie Brinkley comes to mind.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I bought a lot of solar Christmas lights from the dollar tree today: hanging and pathway. About 75% of the ones I purchased last year are still working. Last year I bought on a whim last minute and only green were left: loved them, they looked like emeralds walking up the path. I actually kept them up until August because the man who mows my lawn complained and I got tired of yanking them up and putting them back. So still working after being in the garage for three months is good I think.

The thing with the big bulb pathway lights (even with their longevity) is I see no way to replace their batteries. Every other solar light from the dollar store, batteries are replaceable. I like to reuse everything I purchase. Pluses are I love getting away from cords, cheap and so easy. Oh and they look so great! I hope these hanging solar bulbs work out.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

PrettyGhoul said:


> Or they marry...a lot of people marry after having near death experiences together and then regret it (studies show) Christie Brinkley comes to mind.


😲 Wait, what? I never heard of Christie Brinkley having a near death experience. 


PrettyGhoul said:


> I bought a lot of solar Christmas lights from the dollar tree today: hanging and pathway. About 75% of the ones I purchased last year are still working. Last year I bought on a whim last minute and only green were left: loved them, they looked like emeralds walking up the path. I actually kept them up until August because the man who mows my lawn complained and I got tired of yanking them up and putting them back. So still working after being in the garage for three months is good I think.
> 
> The thing with the big bulb pathway lights (even with their longevity) is I see no way to replace their batteries. Every other solar light from the dollar store, batteries are replaceable. I like to reuse everything I purchase. Pluses are I love getting away from cords, cheap and so easy. Oh and they look so great! I hope these hanging solar bulbs work out.


Pics! Pics! Pics! 😁 You can't tell us how great it looks and not share. 🤣

I never got into solar lights. In the Midwest the sun doesn't make much of an appearance throughout the winter. That makes for weak or nonexistent lighting.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Over a month since Halloween and there is still some candy left in our freezer. We’ve been good about rationing ourselves


----------



## PrettyGhoul

My brother ATE all the leftover candy!!! That I bought! LOL Actually I don't care...except for I don't think it was good for him and it freaks me out he ate so much candy. Also I'm mildly annoyed he didn't leave me any Nestle crunch bars.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> 😲 Wait, what? I never heard of Christie Brinkley having a near death experience.
> 
> Pics! Pics! Pics! 😁 You can't tell us how great it looks and not share. 🤣
> 
> I never got into solar lights. In the Midwest the sun doesn't make much of an appearance throughout the winter. That makes for weak or nonexistent lighting.



LOL and flattered that you would want to see. I haven't set up yet....just put out last years solar bulbs to soak in the sun and see what is working. I plan on setting up Christmas decorations on my next day off....and turning on the lights on the front bushes. I never took those down, not even for the hurricane; hopefully they still work. That is how lazy I am, lol. Anyway I am not talented at video....my Halloween video (s) are awful although I like them. I need more practice so I will film my solar lights when I put them up and post them here.  🤶


----------



## Hairazor

I thought it would be fun if my family did a White Elephant exchange for Christmas with the gifts to be handmade. I got my project started and I had about 8 minutes of sewing to do on my project, with about 1 minute left my 50ish year old sewing machine gave up the ghost. I got out the instruction book and took apart things I didn't even know came apart but nothing worked. Got the replacement machine and the directions are soooo tiny it took bright light and much squinting but finally got it bobbined and thredded. Should get project finished this afternoon.
It's been quite a year for things to fall apart, just in the last 4 months: TV, Dish receiver, Clothes dryer, furnace, sewer clog, ProFX projector, sewing machine


----------



## RoxyBlue

HR, I believe the expression”when it rains, it pours” applies to your situation


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Hairazor said:


> I thought it would be fun if my family did a White Elephant exchange for Christmas with the gifts to be handmade. I got my project started and I had about 8 minutes of sewing to do on my project, with about 1 minute left my 50ish year old sewing machine gave up the ghost. I got out the instruction book and took apart things I didn't even know came apart but nothing worked. Got the replacement machine and the directions are soooo tiny it took bright light and much squinting but finally got it bobbined and thredded. Should get project finished this afternoon.
> It's been quite a year for things to fall apart, just in the last 4 months: TV, Dish receiver, Clothes dryer, furnace, sewer clog, ProFX projector, sewing machine


Sounds like you've had a rough year. I'm sorry. I can relate, and it's brutal. I've had every plumbing issue possible in the last 18 months... literally every possible. My house is only 18 years old and I now have basically brand new major plumbing components throughout the house now. Guess that's the silver lining. I'm not commandeering your bad luck, but just letting you know it's not uncommon. Here's hoping your 2023 is a better year in every way including appliance-wise! 😁


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Hairazor said:


> Well HSlasher, I for one am now eagerly awaiting your Christmas display


Finally got 'em up, and posted some pics here. Please temper your expectations. 😁 


PrettyGhoul said:


> LOL and flattered that you would want to see. I haven't set up yet....just put out last years solar bulbs to soak in the sun and see what is working. I plan on setting up Christmas decorations on my next day off....and turning on the lights on the front bushes. I never took those down, not even for the hurricane; hopefully they still work. That is how lazy I am, lol. Anyway I am not talented at video....my Halloween video (s) are awful although I like them. I need more practice so I will film my solar lights when I put them up and post them here.  🤶


Not lazy... you're just super busy. I get it. I've had some real challenges the last year delaying basically everything I've done. It gets rough sometimes! And you have a super demanding underappreciated job that has been incredibly more challenging the last... going on 3 years. You get a hall pass.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching the program “You Live in What?”, which is about people who have turned what were non-residential spaces into really unique homes. Gotta admire folks who will take on a project that they know will be a huge commitment of time, money, and labor.


----------



## stick

RoxyBlue said:


> Gotta admire folks who will take on a project that they know will be a huge commitment of time, money, and labor.


Kind of like decorating you yard for Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Had to nuke 12 spam posts today. Scammers were busy here this morning


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

RoxyBlue said:


> Had to nuke 12 spam posts today. Scammers were busy here this morning


No offense to all of us, but I'm surprised spammers would bother here. The activity on this forum isn't exactly rockin' if we're being honest. I love the community, but I'd think spammers would get more bang for their buck elsewhere with hundreds or even thousands of posts a day even in the off season.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Certainly logical, HS, but I expect spammers simply look at every forum, no matter how active, as just another opportunity to take in some poor victim. Spread your net wide enough and you’re bound to catch something.


----------



## stick

Thanks Roxy for keeping the spammers out of here.


----------



## Hairazor

You Live in What is a fun show, wish they would give some idea of the cost of a project


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Hairazor said:


> You Live in What is a fun show, wish they would give some idea of the cost of a project


😁 You get today's trophy for most random unstructured thought! 😁 Excellent!

I've never seen the show, so not sure exactly what it's about but I googled it. Looks like it's about people who transform unusual structures into homes? Assuming that's correct, the cost could vary GREATLY depending on the structure being used. I'm in the business of rehabbing/transforming commercial properties for other use. I'd be happy to venture a guess if you had a specific project you were thinking about. A commercial or industrial building or school would cost several million dollars to transform. It really depends on the square footage and condition, but you're looking at $4M+ depending on how big. If it's a smaller structure, it could be $1M give or take. Those costs would be drastically increased if the finishes in the home are more elaborate.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Orion had a textbook splashdown today. Way to go, NASA!


----------



## stick

Roxy did NASA send a textbook into space?


----------



## Hairazor

The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> 😁 You get today's trophy for most random unstructured thought! 😁 Excellent!
> 
> I've never seen the show, so not sure exactly what it's about but I googled it. Looks like it's about people who transform unusual structures into homes? Assuming that's correct, the cost could vary GREATLY depending on the structure being used. I'm in the business of rehabbing/transforming commercial properties for other use. I'd be happy to venture a guess if you had a specific project you were thinking about. A commercial or industrial building or school would cost several million dollars to transform. It really depends on the square footage and condition, but you're looking at $4M+ depending on how big. If it's a smaller structure, it could be $1M give or take. Those costs would be drastically increased if the finishes in the home are more elaborate.


I have no particular one of their projects in mind, I mean each of them


----------



## RoxyBlue

Random holiday meme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

My supervisor has made my life a living hell since I started. I have never reported her but she threatens me all the time. I have often wondered if she is bipolar. I just...was it a mistake not to report her? She's really good but so awful and not just towards me but towards a lot of people who work for her. I've often been asked how I can stand it. The answer is I no longer can. I just dread what's going to happen when I finally admit I detest her Will I be called a liar? Be transferred? Asked to leave?

Something happened today that brought this on and I didn't answer honestly. I just am so sick to death of her and no longer willing to lie and pretend she's something she's not.

I should have gotten a new job a long time ago and reported her on the way out. That's what I should have done.


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG working under those circumstances are sooo stressful. Wish the best outcome for you


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

PrettyGhoul said:


> My supervisor has made my life a living hell since I started. I have never reported her but she threatens me all the time. I have often wondered if she is bipolar. I just...was it a mistake not to report her? She's really good but so awful and not just towards me but towards a lot of people who work for her. I've often been asked how I can stand it. The answer is I no longer can. I just dread what's going to happen when I finally admit I detest her Will I be called a liar? Be transferred? Asked to leave?
> 
> Something happened today that brought this on and I didn't answer honestly. I just am so sick to death of her and no longer willing to lie and pretend she's something she's not.
> 
> I should have gotten a new job a long time ago and reported her on the way out. That's what I should have done.


Hey PG... sending positive vibes and hoping your situation improves. I hope you find the strength to push through, handle the situation, and/or find your next career challenge. "If you're going through Hell, keep going." 😎


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Holy cow one of the easiest nights ever at work and I managed to set up the Christmas stuff I purchased back in October, lol. Tiny white tree with blue and white led fairy lights, led icicles, blue and white led battery pack bulbs and a silver Angel on top. I put two tiny stuffed Christmas teddy bears and an elf underneath it. I hope people like it Or a manager won't like it and throw it away.🤶

Day off tomorrow so I'm finishing outside.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Adventures with wildlife - shortly after we left the house to walk our dog this morning, we spotted a squirrel blundering about with its head stuck in a small yogurt container. Spooky1 was able to quietly walk up to it when it stopped for a moment and pull the container off. It ran off without stopping to say “thank you!” Our dog wanted to “help”, but I felt it would be injudicious


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

RoxyBlue said:


> Adventures with wildlife - shortly after we left the house to walk our dog this morning, we spotted a squirrel blundering about with its head stuck in a small yogurt container. Spooky1 was able to quietly walk up to it when it stopped for a moment and pull the container off. It ran off without stopping to say “thank you!” Our dog wanted to “help”, but I felt it would be injudicious


I love squirrels. I'm one of those nuts who feeds them peanuts on my back deck. This time of year it's harder for them to find food, so I can't help myself. I have roughly 9 or 10 that visit me several times a day. 😁 They're so frickin' cute. One of them is so used to me that he tries to get in the back patio door when I'm tossing out peanuts. With thoughts of Clark Griswold in mind, I try to block off the entry through the door. I can't imagine even trying to catch him if he got in. He takes peanuts right out of my hand though. They're very sweet animals.

Happy to hear that you helped one of my furry friends. 😁


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> Adventures with wildlife - shortly after we left the house to walk our dog this morning, we spotted a squirrel blundering about with its head stuck in a small yogurt container. Spooky1 was able to quietly walk up to it when it stopped for a moment and pull the container off. It ran off without stopping to say “thank you!” Our dog wanted to “help”, but I felt it would be injudicious



LOL, this post was adorable! Made me smile. Please tell me you took a picture (although I'm thinking not or you already would have  ).


----------



## RoxyBlue

PrettyGhoul said:


> LOL, this post was adorable! Made me smile. Please tell me you took a picture (although I'm thinking not or you already would have  ).


In retrospect, it would have been nice to get a video, but Spooky1 had the phone in his pocket and not much time to get to the squirrel before it disappeared.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

RoxyBlue said:


> In retrospect, it would have been nice to get a video, but Spooky1 had the phone in his pocket and not much time to get to the squirrel before it disappeared.


Absolutely understandable. I think it's a generational thing. Folks below a certain age instinctively pull out their phone and start recording. Those over a certain age tend to observe and lock it into their memory. I won't state the specific age for multiple reasons including that it's not really precise, but I'm slightly north of that age. 🤣 I had a pager in high school... not a cell phone. My first cell phone came early in college. 😳 And cameras on phones came too late for me to make it instinctive. 

I've occasionally been in "amazing" situations that qualified for instant recording and I'm always left to praise the person with me who was mindful enough to take out their phone and record... later begging them to email me the video. 😂 I'm just not tethered to my phone that way.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I’m even more northern of that age than you are, HS - I got my first cell phone 20-some years after my undergraduate years The plan paid for 30 minutes of calls per month, so it was meant primarily for emergency use. My current cell phone is a flip phone.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

I can't get enough of this guy... 🤣


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm in a bad mood. Hanging up outside lights and I wiped out. It's pouring and now my elbows and knees are dripping blood because I slipped dragging out my 7 foot angel. Also my hand, skin just ripped off. I ordered a pizza to made me feel better.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That sucks, PG. Get your brother to finish getting the decorations set up.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

He has no interest. I used to be able to do this in two hours flat. I guess I'm just getting older. I'll finish up tomorrow.

I don't order pizza a lot anymore but when I do I order from different places. I'm trying to find a great pizza. This place was the worse yet. Tastes like instant chicken noodle soup. All the people involved were nice though. Surprising the pizza was so bad.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

PS: I hold that angel personally responsible for damaging me. She better shape up or she's going to find herself in a yard sale.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

PrettyGhoul said:


> He has no interest. I used to be able to do this in two hours flat. I guess I'm just getting older. I'll finish up tomorrow.
> 
> I don't order pizza a lot anymore but when I do I order from different places. I'm trying to find a great pizza. This place was the worse yet. Tastes like instant chicken noodle soup. All the people involved were nice though. Surprising the pizza was so bad.


Funny, I had pizza tonight too. 🤣 Mine was excellent tho. Sorry yours was so bad. 🙁 That's one of the many reasons I could never leave the Chicago area. 😁 I've been all over the country for work, but generally the food here is the best.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

PrettyGhoul said:


> PS: I hold that angel personally responsible for damaging me. She better shape up or she's going to find herself in a yard sale.


She's obviously not your guardian angel... pushing you down like that.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> I can't get enough of this guy... 🤣



This just cracks me up!


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG, wipe out AND bad pizza, dang


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

PrettyGhoul said:


> This just cracks me up!


So, you could use a laugh given your injuries, I'll post another one of Grinch. The guy is hilarious. I especially love the look on the face of the woman in line... 🤣


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing says “holiday” like the smell of freshly-baked cookies, particularly the ones made with cardamom.


----------



## Hairazor

My mini roses are blooming


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Hairazor said:


> My mini roses are blooming


What a fantastic thing to focus on after living through a horrific blizzard... sincerely. The blizzard and -50° windchill weather has just forced it's way into my area now.

Living in Iowa, I guess having a rooster decoration in the window is required by law? 😁


----------



## Hairazor

The rooster is actually a watering can. I do have a collection of chicken flower pots that go up the side of my front steps during outdoor growing season


----------



## Hairazor




----------



## PrettyGhoul

The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> So, you could use a laugh given your injuries, I'll post another one of Grinch. The guy is hilarious. I especially love the look on the face of the woman in line... 🤣





The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> So, you could use a laugh given your injuries, I'll post another one of Grinch. The guy is hilarious. I especially love the look on the face of the woman in line... 🤣



OH MY GOSH did you not see the stuffed puppy on the vacuum cleaner with the antler ears? If I ever see a Grinch in one of my local Walmarts I'm dancing with him/her. So fun!!


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

PrettyGhoul said:


> OH MY GOSH did you not see the stuffed puppy on the vacuum cleaner with the antler ears? If I ever see a Grinch in one of my local Walmarts I'm dancing with him/her. So fun!!


I did see his stuffed Max actually! 🤣 The guy is hilarious, detailed, AND a good dancer. 😁 There are even Christmas lights in his vacuum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My family in Ohio, Wyoming, and Washington has been texting pictures of the snowstorms in their areas, along with tales of driving on road surfaces that were indistinguishable from non-road surfaces. My youngest sister’s husband decided, after opening his car door three times to see if he was actually on the road, to just turn around and go back home this morning. We had rain, high winds, and some flurries earlier today, followed by a 15 degree drop in temperature - still really windy but the sun is shining.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

RoxyBlue said:


> My family in Ohio, Wyoming, and Washington has been texting pictures of the snowstorms in their areas, along with tales of driving on road surfaces that were indistinguishable from non-road surfaces. My youngest sister’s husband decided, after opening his car door three times to see if he was actually on the road, to just turn around and go back home this morning. We had rain, high winds, and some flurries earlier today, followed by a 15 degree drop in temperature - still really windy but the sun is shining.


I'm outside of Chicago, and honestly, it's not so much the snow than it is the -5° real temps, and -40° windchill. 60mph gusts are BRUTAL when the temperature is sub-zero.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher




----------



## Hairazor




----------



## RoxyBlue

Single digits this morning ( and some south of zero), but fortunately very little wind while we were out with the dog. She seems to be completely unfazed by the cold weather, but we don’t let her stay out long when it’s this cold regardless. Don’t want her nose to get frostbite.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Carpet installers are hard at work upstairs replacing carpeting in our “office” bedroom, the hallway, and stairwell. Just two guys, but they’re moving along pretty efficiently with the job. We cleared everything out of the work area yesterday so they could get started as soon as they arrived. The sales guys always like to say that it’s part of the installers’ job to move the furniture, but we’ve found they greatly appreciate having it already taken care of. And besides, it means the job gets done all that much sooner so we can have the house back to ourselves again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Random Jon Snow and Krampus picture


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So on Christmas Eve my brother"s gift to me was a very expensive dinner at a steak house. I had to work Christmas so no wine (sob), Reservations at 9:30pm and a delicious filet mignon in a red wine reduction with blue cheese butter. So delicious. Right before our meal was served the fire department showed up: not a fire...a heart condition. The restaurant actually activated shades to prevent customers from being upset. That fascinated me, that they actually had a protocol for this situation. The male customer was fine and my brother wondered how I knew..

On the way home we drove slow and checked out neighbor's Christmas lights. Have to say the neighbors did a great job!


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

PrettyGhoul said:


> So on Christmas Eve my brother"s gift to me was a very expensive dinner at a steak house. I had to work Christmas so no wine (sob), Reservations at 9:30pm and a delicious filet mignon in a red wine reduction with blue cheese butter. So delicious. Right before our meal was served the fire department showed up: not a fire...a heart condition. The restaurant actually activated shades to prevent customers from being upset. That fascinated me, that they actually had a protocol for this situation. The male customer was fine and my brother wondered how I knew..
> 
> On the way home we drove slow and checked out neighbor's Christmas lights. Have to say the neighbors did a great job!


I love a great filet dinner with or w/o wine... although obviously red wine if I choose to. 😁 Happy to hear you guys had a very nice meal! Funny... I don't know about anyone else, but I always have this inner struggle between being an animal lover and also loving a great steak, hamburger, etc. If it was the stone age, I'd be a vegetarian. Since I can walk into a restaurant and eat something that looks nothing like what it actually is, I'm able to consciously separate those two parts of my brain. I'm a total hypocrite in that way, but I always admit it. 

So sorry to hear about the gentleman's incident, but at least he was fine. Being a nurse I'm sure you were unfazed by the situation. Most non-medical people don't have the same inner strength as yourself. I'm a bit overly empathetic so I probably would've been more bothered by the situation. It depends on how disturbing the circumstances were for most people. If the gentleman was fine, I'm guessing it wasn't a huge hubbub. Although the gentleman's health is more important, since he was okay I hope it didn't ruin your dinner.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Not sure if any of you like the show "How It's Made", but this is the best one I've ever seen. I love the show, but when they combine it with Halloween, and one of my favorite prop manufacturers, it's pure ecstasy for me. 😁 Whether you're a fan of Distortions Unlimited or not, it's worth a watch. Enjoy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Distortions Unlimited has some truly talented prop makers. We always enjoyed watching episodes of “Making Monsters”, particularly when Jordu Schell was featured. He was such a character and a phenomenal sculptor.


----------



## Spooky1

Our latest home project is we are getting our split rail fence replaced. It’s nice and sunny and above freezing, but the guys are having to deal with the ground being frozen.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gonna be in the 50s/60s here for the next week. The plants are going to think spring has arrived.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

RoxyBlue said:


> Gonna be in the 50s/60s here for the next week. The plants are going to think spring has arrived.


Snow melted here the last 2 days, so I'm going golfing tomo since it's gonna be almost 40. 😁 Looking forward to it. Officially the latest day I've ever golfed in a year... Dec 30th. Previous record was last year on Dec 27th. 🤣 The good news is that next week it's supposed to hit 50 again on Tues which likely will be the earliest in the year I've ever played golf... January 2nd or 3rd, depending on rain. Previous record was this year on Mar 16th. 

I love golfing in the cool weather! Especially when it's around freezing temp because then I don't lose any balls in a pond. The ball just keeps bouncing until it reaches the other side, and I take my next shot. 🤣


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I really wanted to see the pineapple drop in Sarasota on New Years Eve this year but once again will miss it. All the years I've lived here and every year something happens. This year was my year to work New Years Eve but I had New Years Day Off. So... stay with me. This nurse asked me to cover for her on the 7th and she would pickup NYs eve, I asked "are you sure?" fantastic, I get to see the pineapple ball drop!!!!! Also, at the same time this other nurse wants me to cover him on New Years Day. So YES. I have my regular Friday off, S is covering Saturday night (get to see the Pineapple dropping), work 7am to 3pm on Sunday (double pay). Two days off in a row and I get to see the pineapple drop. Sweet. 

Today S bails, she wants me to cover her but has rethought covering me. When I tell her I already made plans she just says she "didn't sign anything". Which is true; we hadn't yet. Still...she asked me and set it up. Crumby thing to do . I think. I'm not willing to cancel on the other nurse so that is that. Once again I'm working a full holiday weekend. Grrrr.


----------



## RoxyBlue

PG, the proper reply to S bailing on you, expecting you to honor covering her, but saying she didn’t sign anything to cover you (aka “screw you”) would have been “You’re absolutely right, we didn’t sign anything, so I can’t cover you, either”. You’re a human being, not a door mat.


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG, I would def remember not to agree to switch with that person again and a pox on her


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

PrettyGhoul said:


> I really wanted to see the pineapple drop in Sarasota on New Years Eve this year but once again will miss it. All the years I've lived here and every year something happens. This year was my year to work New Years Eve but I had New Years Day Off. So... stay with me. This nurse asked me to cover for her on the 7th and she would pickup NYs eve, I asked "are you sure?" fantastic, I get to see the pineapple ball drop!!!!! Also, at the same time this other nurse wants me to cover him on New Years Day. So YES. I have my regular Friday off, S is covering Saturday night (get to see the Pineapple dropping), work 7am to 3pm on Sunday (double pay). Two days off in a row and I get to see the pineapple drop. Sweet.
> 
> Today S bails, she wants me to cover her but has rethought covering me. When I tell her I already made plans she just says she "didn't sign anything". Which is true; we hadn't yet. Still...she asked me and set it up. Crumby thing to do . I think. I'm not willing to cancel on the other nurse so that is that. Once again I'm working a full holiday weekend. Grrrr.


What...The...Fudge! How is it that she can back out of covering you, but expects you still cover her? It's not the 7th yet.... I'm guessing that you told her to fudge off?  I know it stinks because you now are working the 1st too, but I understand why you're not backing out of your other agreement. I'm assuming you won't cover her on the 7th tho??


----------



## Hairazor

Happy New Year, ya'll


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Happy new year, back atcha... and to everyone else of course! Hope everyone has a nice safe evening. For PG, hope you're able to celebrate for a few minutes while on duty, and also hope you don't get too many idiots who blew their fingers off with fireworks. 🤣


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy New Year, peeps!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Spooky1

Happy New Year Forum folks!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Happy New Year everyone!!! *


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG, I know it's not the same thing as seeing the pineapple drop, but here's to you


----------



## RoxyBlue

Christmas decorations coming down today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And we’re working our way slowly through the 120+ Twilight Zone episodes we recorded during the New Year’s marathon. I never fail to be impressed by how relevant so many of them remain 50 years after they were produced. Rod Serling had tremendous insight into human nature.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hairazor said:


> View attachment 22998
> 
> 
> Happy New Year, ya'll


LOL I love this! This is me. I don't think I've been to a NYE party or celebration in my entire life. Not sure why. A few years back my sister's sister in law told me _everyone_ should at least once in their life go to New York for the Times Square ball drop. I have no over-whelming desire to do this but I think in a couple of years I just might.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> Christmas decorations coming down today.





Hairazor said:


> View attachment 22998
> 
> 
> Happy New Year, ya'll


LOL I love this! This is me. I don't think I've been to a NYE party or celebration in my entire life. Not sure why. A few years back my sister's sister in law told me _everyone_ should at least once in their life go to New York for the Times Square ball drop. I have no over-whelming desire to do this but I think in a couple of years I just might.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> And we’re working our way slowly through the 120+ Twilight Zone episodes we recorded during the New Year’s marathon. I never fail to be impressed by how relevant so many of them remain 50 years after they were produced. Rod Serling had tremendous insight into human nature.



I have this patient I just love who is watching the Twilight Marathon. I've been joking (kinda serious). I need to find a legit reason to stay in her room.

She is amazing. Her life has been amazing. She is in her 80s and has seen and met so many rock and roll legends. I love listening. I haven't said it but to me it sounds like she was pretty much a groupie. lol. Anyway we have a lot in common (not the groupie thing) and I love her. I will miss her so much when she leaves.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hairazor said:


> PrettyG, I know it's not the same thing as seeing the pineapple drop, but here's to you
> 
> View attachment 23001


Thank you! So funny, that really does look actually like the real thing, only smaller. I don't know why I want to see this so much after all these years but I do. I thought it was stupid in my twenties when I moved here, now I want to go. Getting sentimental I guess.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> Christmas decorations coming down today.



I came home on New Years Day and half of my neighbors had taken down their decorations. It just made me sad. I keep mine up until the Epiphany (Three Kings Day). Also today when I came into work I found that someone had taken down all the Christmas decorations at the nurses station including my tree. Ripped it down and stuffed it and all decorations into a box, didn't even turn off the lights (battery operated lights). Anyway, didn't set right with me. I dug out anything I had purchased, packed them up properly and vowed never to do this again. So disrespectful. So rude.

The nurses who did this were abashed; I could see it in their faces but I was pissed. I went along with pretending I didn't know it was those two. One asked why I just didn't leave everything there for next year? I said "I won't be here next year and I paid a lot of money for these decorations, not the Company" That freaked both of them out; I won't be there in a year. As soon as I said it, I knew it was true. I will not be here in a year. Such a relief.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oh, a happy thing, lol. On New Years Day I picked up for S, went grocery shopping after and got home about 5:30 PMish. Neighbors were walking around and told me (as I was unloading the trunk) how much they liked my Angels and Deer. Just made me happy they liked it and pleased they told me. Still bummed some took their decorations down but everyone's different. Only me and one other still have their decorations up.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

I pulled down my outside decorations last Thursday (Dec 29th). Round these parts, when there's a warmer day after Christmas you hafta take advantage and take down outside decor before it snows and buries the lights. Just started taking down inside decor today. I'd have liked leaving them up longer, but I have my reasons.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We use the same logic, HS - take the outside decorations down if you’re handed good weather to do so, although we still tend to wait until New Year’s day. Technically, the Christmas season is not officially over until Epiphany (January 6), but that feels a little too long (for me) for decorations to be up outside. Inside decorations we leave out longer.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I totally get that and hope I didn't offend anyone who took their decorations down earlier than (I) would like, lol. I have this weekend off and will be taking mine down. Although...I think last year I left them up for an embarrassing long time. Still better than I am with my Halloween decorations: I can remember a couple of years that I left my skeletons on the roof until almost Thanksgiving and neighbors starting asking my brother about it. He told them he didn't know but he wouldn't be surprised if I was at Walmart buying them Santa Caps. I have thought that wasn't a horrible idea.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

PrettyGhoul said:


> I totally get that and hope I didn't offend anyone who took their decorations down earlier than (I) would like, lol. I have this weekend off and will be taking mine down. Although...I think last year I left them up for an embarrassing long time. Still better than I am with my Halloween decorations: I can remember a couple of years that I left my skeletons on the roof until almost Thanksgiving and neighbors starting asking my brother about it. He told them he didn't know but he wouldn't be surprised if I was at Walmart buying them Santa Caps. I have thought that wasn't a horrible idea.


No offense taken here. I understand the desire to leave them up and lit for well into January. The same with my Halloween decorations, I enjoy the atmosphere I create for the holiday season very much. 😁 I'd love to leave them up to mid-January, even outside, but I've had issues doing that in the past. This year is different and my reasons for taking things down a little sooner is due to a personal situation, but in previous years I've waited longer, sometimes by choice, sometimes not. Not by choice was when we've had a snowfall that's buried us before Christmas and "nice enough" weather didn't return until late January. My outside lights stayed buried in snow and ice, and by the time I took them down, most of the strings no longer worked or were completely destroyed. That sucked having to replace almost every light string. It's just a different climate and different experience.

I'll tell you what tho. I'd rather have Chicago's winter than Boston's. 😁 Boston is by the ocean and seems to have mild weather, but they actually get 4" more snow annually than we do. Their issue is when it snows, they get dumped with 2 ft plus at once instead of 2" or 3" every few days. I used to regularly visit Boston amongst other East Coast cities for work and I've been affected by their snow even when I was at home. 🤣 When it snowed there, it made a mess of things here. Too complicated to explain, but that's pretty much the reason I know about their snowfall situation, at least over the last dozen years.


----------



## corey872

lol - My problem is - color node lighting. Put it up mid October and run orange/violet themes for Halloween, yellow/orange/brown for a couple days on Thanksgiving, change over to red/green/blue/white for Christmas, white sparkles for New Years, then wait to see if any of the local sports teams are looking like playoff contenders and run colors to support them to...possibly the Superbowl! So could be mid February or later before mine come down!


----------



## RoxyBlue

PG, I think Santa hats for your skeletons is a perfectly sensible idea We have a Skelly Claus set up in an upstairs window as part of our Christmas decorating just about every year.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

corey872 said:


> lol - My problem is - color node lighting. Put it up mid October and run orange/violet themes for Halloween, yellow/orange/brown for a couple days on Thanksgiving, change over to red/green/blue/white for Christmas, white sparkles for New Years, then wait to see if any of the local sports teams are looking like playoff contenders and run colors to support them to...possibly the Superbowl! So could be mid February or later before mine come down!





corey872 said:


> lol - My problem is - color node lighting. Put it up mid October and run orange/violet themes for Halloween, yellow/orange/brown for a couple days on Thanksgiving, change over to red/green/blue/white for Christmas, white sparkles for New Years, then wait to see if any of the local sports teams are looking like playoff contenders and run colors to support them to...possibly the Superbowl! So could be mid February or later before mine come down!



Brilliant!! I have seen people do this kind of thing. Colors for Christmas, white for New Years (oh, sparkles) If there was a nuance for anything else I wasn't perceptive enough. I didn't notice it. But I think that's amazing you do that!! I want to copy!! Now I am going to be looking for it. I really love lights so this gives me an idea and excuse to use my lights. 

The other thing was all the Christmas solar lights I purchased: solar stakes and hanging solar bulbs. I kinda just realized I can't pack them away. I have to leave them out to recharge. Last year I just purchased green so I just left them up until about August.

I think I'm going to position them around and under the shed to keep them recharged but out of the way.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

RoxyBlue said:


> PG, I think Santa hats for your skeletons is a perfectly sensible idea We have a Skelly Claus set up in an upstairs window as part of our Christmas decorating just about every year.



Thank you Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Random monster meme for the day.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So I took down my Christmas lights (begrudgingly, lol). Have to say it's hard to stuff a 7' angel into a shed, didn't really think about that when I bought it. When I bought it I wanted to put it on the roof...didn't really think about the logistics of that either. Which is to say that never happened or will happen (I not so secretly still want my angels on the roof, sob). Still leaving the lights hanging in the bushes. I completely forgot about them during hurricane season and it worked out fine so I'm doing it again. I have to hit Ace Hardware and purchase some wire to string across the back of the shed to hang the solar lights. I also want to buy some brackets to do the same thing with the hurricane shutters: hang them off the shed. I've kept them up for two years but it's seriously time to clean the windows and the shutters! Hanging them off the back of the shed seems like a good idea: get to clean them and easy access. Conversely taking the shutters on or off the windows is so hard that just living with dirty windows also seems like a great idea!! Hmm.


----------

